# [OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club



## Gundamnitpete

Just bought mine aswell! I'll bench it against my FX-8120


----------



## hoop17

Count me as another owner (FX-8350). Can't wait.


----------



## Raven.7

Sweet Baby Jesus! My order status just updated to packaging!


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Same here! Looks like she'll be out first thing in the morning!


----------



## The Sandman

8350 on the way!!!

I've been dieing to see what this CHVF-Z will do too.


----------



## xd_1771

I will have one myself shortly after NCIX retails it. I already have more than enough money set aside, thanks to the great price!


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> I will have one myself shortly after NCIX retails it. I already have more than enough money set aside, thanks to the great price!


Why not Newegg?


----------



## xd_1771

^ Local pickup is far faster and I could price match to Newegg if it costs less there. I honestly discourage Newegg.ca when I talk to other Canadian shoppers.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ Local pickup is far faster and I could price match to Newegg if it costs less there. I honestly discourage Newegg.ca when I talk to other Canadian shoppers.


Ah, nice! I wish I could do local pickup with Newegg, haha.


----------



## Mr357

I had decided against upgrading before, but with all the reviews and hype it's become too much! My question is would an 8320 be expected to clock higher than an 8350 due to lower stock voltage? I just want to know if an 8350 is worth the extra money.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I had decided against upgrading before, but with all the reviews and hype it's become too much! My question is would an 8320 be expected to clock higher than an 8350 due to lower stock voltage? I just want to know if an 8350 is worth the extra money.


To be honest, they're pretty much the same chip if AMD is following their usual pattern, kind of like a 1090T to an 1100T. Both SHOULD be able to do the same clocks.

Either way, 4.0-4.2 Turbo I think will overlap the the lines.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I had decided against upgrading before, but with all the reviews and hype it's become too much! My question is would an 8320 be expected to clock higher than an 8350 due to lower stock voltage? I just want to know if an 8350 is worth the extra money.


I don't think any of us can really know as of right now. I know my 8120 was pretty hot, and I had a hell of a time getting it past 4.2 (infact i'm struggling to get it BACK to 4.2 ghz now







).

I sprung for the 8350 this time just to reduce any doubts I might have about OC'ing headroom.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> To be honest, they're pretty much the same chip if AMD is following their usual pattern, kind of like a 1090T to an 1100T. Both SHOULD be able to do the same clocks.


I figured. Looks like I'll just save myself $40 and grab an 8320.

What should I do with my 960T?


----------



## DarkNinja22

I probably wont be getting my 8350 till november being in New Zealand and all I believe it took 2 weeks after the U.S to get the new apus.


----------



## xd_1771

^ When x6 came out, I saved with a 1055T for close to $100 less than a 1090T and got a good OC result anyway.


----------



## TechCrazy

Buying mine as we speak


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I figured. Looks like I'll just save myself $40 and grab an 8320.
> What should I do with my 960T?


That depends! If you want to keep it, it'll make for a pretty powerful HTPC or second computer. If you want to sell it, you can probably still get $100.


----------



## Hobybobag

Just ordered mine!

I've been waiting for this day for so long... Finally, I get to phase out my 965


----------



## xd_1771

*Significant power consumption improvement!*


----------



## Raven.7

Best review I've seen so far, a must read: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,1.html


----------



## xd_1771




----------



## Raven.7

Guru3D









AWESOME


----------



## Raven.7

Faster than a 3570K in BF3!









http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1598/pg6/amd-fx-8350-processor-review-battlefield-3.html


----------



## xd_1771

5.2Ghz at 1.475V
LINK


----------



## ebduncan

wow guys.

bite the bullet fast eh? I am waiting for more reviews to go live. To gauge its overclock abilities. Since i already have a [email protected] 4.9-5ghz.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> wow guys.
> bite the bullet fast eh? I am waiting for more reviews to go live. To gauge its overclock abilities. Since i already have a [email protected] 4.9-5ghz.


Aside from max overclock abilities, the four posts about yours are nothing but benchmarks showing good gains across the board.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Aside from max overclock abilities, the four posts about yours are nothing but benchmarks showing good gains across the board.


erm?

and yes from what i read so far. Pile driver improves apon the FX in all ways. I don't have a piledriver, Wish i did i would like to tinker with one. For now I have my bulldozer.


----------



## conman23

This thing on? ...ahem...figured as good of a time as any to make my first post, been saving it for something good.


----------



## sdlvx

I've got 16GB of Blackline Mushkin and an FX 8350 coming my way. I also have an XSPC Raystorm RS 360 kit here ready to rock. Totally ready to kick some tires and light some fires. I've degraded this 920 so much my CB R11.5 score has dropped by .7 points! Hopefully now that I'm AMD I can start toasting CPUs faster and replacing them since they're not $350 a pop.

But whatever, I need something new to play with anyways. First time water and finally back with AMD. I can't wait to ram this thing into the mid 5Ghz range and then troll locked Intel CPU users with multi-threaded benchmarks. I'm probably one of the few coming from Intel to AMD, but **** it, I'm not getting some nancy-pants "omg I raised the multiplier and the voltage and that's all I can do" ***** overclock platform. I think jacking up the base clock until the rest of the chip chokes and then going crazy with the multi would give some wicked performance numbers.

Also building Funtoo from stage 3 and compiling every piece of software with GCC 4.7 optimizations once I get the base system up. I wonder how much ass Blender is going to kick with optimized CFLAGs in Funtoo? My guess, a **** ton judging by the way phoronix GCC compiler benchmark shows a 50% increase when using modern GCC. Buying PD and compiling your own Linux software is probably going to make this chip god-tier when compared to Intel's similarly priced options. Specially considering modern CPU benchmarking is ICC BS.



This is the kind of stuff I'm whining about. What a nice benchmark to have such fair and balanced words like that.


----------



## reflex99

do we really need two FX club threads?

like i already have one going with a bazzillion subscribers and such, no real need for a second one now.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> do we really need two FX club threads?
> like i already have one going with a bazzillion subscribers and such, no real need for a second one now.


This is the Vishera club, kind of different from Bulldozer.









There is no point in mixing up the discussion of two sets of chips that behave differently, it's only going to create confusion.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This is the Vishera club, kind of different from Bulldozer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point in mixing up the discussion of two sets of chips that behave differently, it's only going to create confusion.


AMD still has them branded "FX"

I had the (Bulldozer) part in parenthesis, becuase people didn't connect the dots at the beginning that FX=bulldozer (since AMD didn't refer to it as FX until right before launch)

It was intended to serve for all FX series things.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> AMD still has them branded "FX"
> I had the (Bulldozer) part in parenthesis, becuase people didn't connect the dots at the beginning that FX=bulldozer (since AMD didn't refer to it as FX until right before launch)
> It was intended to serve for all FX series things.


The goal of this thread is to focus specifically on Vishera's 83xx series, not anything else. These are higher-end chips that require more fine tuning than say an FX-4100.

I want to make sure that everyone works together to get the best out of their chips in one specific location dedicated to them. It's best for those who own them, better for those who don't and need help with one of the other chips that have the "FX" branding.

Also, it wouldn't make any sense to have an original poster who plays for the other team


----------



## Papermilk

Should be getting the 8350 put it with a 7970 might upgrade to another one planning on doing eyeyfinity hopefully it performs well


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> I don't think any of us can really know as of right now. I know my 8120 was pretty hot, and I had a hell of a time getting it past 4.2 (infact i'm struggling to get it BACK to 4.2 ghz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I sprung for the 8350 this time just to reduce any doubts I might have about OC'ing headroom.


Which Saber tooth revision do you have? Thinking of getting an 8350 but the newest BIOS for my revision 1 Saber tooth isn't showing support for Vishera. Asus has already updated the BIOS for revision 2 though.


----------



## Raven.7

Check tomorrow, they shouldn't take long.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Faster than a 3570K in BF3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1598/pg6/amd-fx-8350-processor-review-battlefield-3.html


It also said a 8120 was faster than a 3570k and we all know thats plainly wrong.


----------



## Raven.7

Original post is now officially updated, AMD FX-83xxx club is in session!


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> Which Saber tooth revision do you have? Thinking of getting an 8350 but the newest BIOS for my revision 1 Saber tooth isn't showing support for Vishera. Asus has already updated the BIOS for revision 2 though.


Rev one. I'm betting it'll run fine on the old bios, just no OC'ing. I'm assuming Asus will update the bios soon though, prolly tomorrow.


----------



## Castaa

Now to see if there's much of a difference between the FX-8320 and FX-8350 parts in their overclocking limits.









Though I'm pleased with their overall performance for the price. Maybe AMD won't go out of business after all.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> It also said a 8120 was faster than a 3570k and we all know thats plainly wrong.


How so?

Just because a reviewers results dont jive with your opinions makes them "plainly wrong?"


----------



## Raven.7

Still waiting for that shipping confirmation! Come on Newegg, I have videos to render!


----------



## Tatakai All

It just might be about time to retire my little 955 that could and finally upgrade. Does anyone know if these chips will work on a CHV? I have a first release one. I don't know if they made a revision or not.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> It just might be about time to retire my little 955 that could and finally upgrade. Does anyone know if these chips will work on a CHV? I have a first release one. I don't know if they made a revision or not.


You'll probably need to download a BIOS update, but you should be fine.


----------



## Rasparthe

Here is some badly tuned Super Pi results for you guys, and a CPUz validation under Cascade (-82C). The results under air are pretty good as well, can reach 5Ghz without too much hassle, but of course your results may vary.



CPUz Validation

Pretty good upgrade in the price/performance ratio for AMD.


----------



## roofrider

Would anyone here recommend the 6 core PD? If not, what's wrong with it?
I would basically be using it for hd editing...i don't really ask for the best performance.
I want to know ur guys' views on the 6 core.


----------



## MRx

I would like to buy that CPU if after OC it would be faster than Phenom II 4GHz 3GHz NB. In games equal or faster







[Skyrim,Starcraft2,Diablo3]


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRx*
> 
> I would like to buy that CPU if after OC it would be faster than Phenom II 4GHz 3GHz NB. In games equal or faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Skyrim,Starcraft2,Diablo3]


According to the NCIX benchmarks, it is faster on all those games...about 20%. Just find their video review on youtube.

Newegg keeps teasing me, still haven't gotten the shipping information.


----------



## K4IKEN

Gonna go ahead and make my home here and decide between the 8350 and 8320.. I'm so excited for these reviews!


----------



## iamwardicus

give it a few days for folks to get 8320s in hand and see how they overclock. if they'll also do 4.6-5.2 depending on how well they are binned and cooled - you'll be able to make your decision


----------



## Thebreezybb

I'm gonna get an 8350 as soon as amazon have them in Stock.


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ah, nice! I wish I could do local pickup with Newegg, haha.


I wish I could buy from NewEgg.

Subscribed and checking the thread every 5min


----------



## cssorkinman

I don't always buy the latest processor from AMD, but when I do, it's an FX-8350








Count me in


----------



## markshim

i just ordered my 8350 from scan computers and the guy on the phone was really trying to put me off getting it saying that intel would be a much better option. he then started to read some power consumption reviews and benchmarks. i stuck to my guns and got the amd piledriver tho, i just feel as tho i have made a mistake now tho









heres what i ordered

asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0
amd piledriver 8350
asus 7970
corsair 480gb ssd drive
corsair h80

i have been waiting for amd piledriver for so long and this guy made me feel like ****.


----------



## Particle

I was surprised when I discovered NE had listed the chips early. They were available mid-evening, and I promptly ordered an 8350. The 8320 is a much better value and probably an identical performer, but in a situation when something is new you never know how the speed bins played out. If yields for top bin parts are meh, it makes a difference. I do fully expect that in this case they average the same, however.

NBD shipping applied. I plan to do some 3-way tests of my own with the platform identical in all respects except for three different generations of parts tested: 1100T, 8120, and 8350. I'll be curious to see how they perform against each other on my own bench.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markshim*
> 
> i just ordered my 8350 from scan computers and the guy on the phone was really trying to put me off getting it saying that intel would be a much better option. he then started to read some power consumption reviews and benchmarks. i stuck to my guns and got the amd piledriver tho, i just feel as tho i have made a mistake now tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what i ordered
> asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0
> amd piledriver 8350
> asus 7970
> corsair 480gb ssd drive
> corsair h80
> i have been waiting for amd piledriver for so long and this guy made me feel like ****.


They probably make more money from Intel sales over AMD sales...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I figured. Looks like I'll just save myself $40 and grab an 8320.
> What should I do with my 960T?


send it to me. i'll take good care of it. promise.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> They probably make more money from Intel sales over AMD sales...


Don't let him get to you. The CPU will be a good performer in its own right and definitely a step up from your current chip.


----------



## markshim

Yeh I sticking with amd always have always will. To me intel are like apple, Sony, nvidia and I hate big cash cow company's who charge over the price.


----------



## DizzlePro

when are these gonna be relleased in the uk?


----------



## Ryncrash

Sign me up for this club order my processor today should be here in 3 days.
I will give an update on the Overclocking.

Im going to use CHF-V on Air with NZXT Havik140mm
I would hope to get 5.2 out of this on air but we will see.


----------



## iamwardicus

From the looks of review sites 4.6-4.8 is a pretty usual overclock. over 4.8 may take some work. Good luck on the OC though! With luck you'll hit 5.0+


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRx*
> 
> I would like to buy that CPU if after OC it would be faster than Phenom II 4GHz 3GHz NB. In games equal or faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Skyrim,Starcraft2,Diablo3]


It's not ::sigh::


----------



## Electroneng

For Asus Motherboard owners 970, 990x, 990Fx, only the R2.0 versions have bios releases for the new Vishera CPU's.

That Includes the Crosshair V.

Only the Crosshair V - Z has a bios release for Vishera.

I am trying to get an answer from Asus about this but no reply yet.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> For Asus Motherboard owners 970, 990x, 990Fx, only the R2.0 versions have bios releases for the new Vishera CPU's.
> That Includes the Crosshair V.
> Only the Crosshair V - Z has a bios release for Vishera.
> I am trying to get an answer from Asus about this but no reply yet.


Might be worth asking about.
It looks like at least the Anand review used a normal CHV, I wouldn't be too worried about it anyway.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> From the looks of review sites 4.6-4.8 is a pretty usual overclock. over 4.8 may take some work. Good luck on the OC though! With luck you'll hit 5.0+


Review sites usually suck at overclocking and they don't spend a ton of time with things. People in XS are hitting 5ghz on air pretty easy at 1.5v. I am willing to bet that a lot of review sites call it quits early and don't push the chip as far as it can go. I'm also willing to bet that they half-hearted overclock and don't eek out every little piece of performance. Notice how lots of review overclocks are pretty much just raising the multi? They all have even numbers. .There is "we hit 4.67ghz", it's we hit 4.6ghz or 4.8ghz.

If you are patient and spend some time with your chip, I am sure 5ghz on air will be very common. It will take time to figure things out with what PD really likes, specially now that it has resonant clock mesh and the flip flops are different.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Review sites usually suck at overclocking.


That's what I've been thinking, and also agree that there's only a brief multi bump and then quit.
They also all seemed to emphasize using the stock cooler, which is fairly unrealistic for the OC community.

I was excited when reading that OC Club had theirs to 5.2 with relatively little effort at 1.52 with an H100

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx8350/3.htm


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> The goal of this thread is to focus specifically on Vishera's 83xx series, not anything else. These are higher-end chips that require more fine tuning than say an FX-4100.
> I want to make sure that everyone works together to get the best out of their chips in one specific location dedicated to them. It's best for those who own them, better for those who don't and need help with one of the other chips that have the "FX" branding.
> Also, it wouldn't make any sense to have an original poster who plays for the other team


When you start getting sponsor gear, you put it in your sig. I haven't purchased an intel product since 2009.

I play for neither team.

I really don't care about having two threads, I was just trying to point out the somewhat useless overlap of the two.


----------



## Raven.7

Anyone wanna know what's worse than not having a tracking number?! Having a tracking number with no information tied to it


----------



## LiquidHaus

Alright guys. I'm hugely disappointed with Newegg placing the 8350 at 220. So much so that I may just get the 8320. Now my instinct is telling me that they're the exact same cpu just clocked down..
So I need reaffirmation on this - is that the case? My local micro center also has the 8350 in stock but I couldn't find anything on the 8320.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Alright guys. I'm hugely disappointed with Newegg placing the 8350 at 220. So much so that I may just get the 8320. Now my instinct is telling me that they're the exact same cpu just clocked down..
> So I need reaffirmation on this - is that the case? My local micro center also has the 8350 in stock but I couldn't find anything on the 8320.


Your guess is as good as ours. I went with the 8320 under the same assumption. $220 is a bit too much.


----------



## Stay Puft

My 8350 is marked as shipped from new egg. It will be here tomorrow


----------



## Raven.7

LUCKY.

What shipping method did you choose, next day?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> LUCKY.
> What shipping method did you choose, next day?


Yeah. I always ship next day


----------



## LiquidHaus

Jesus. The 8350 will called at Newegg's warehouse is 239.xx. The 8320 will called is 195.xx. Both after taxes of course, but damn!


----------



## ebduncan

good luck to the guys that ordered the new chips. I will let you guys play with them before i jump the gun, if i do.

the 8350 are binned a bit better than the 8320's but nothing major. If its anything like the 8150/8120 release they are pretty much identical. My release 8120 goes to 5.2ghz with low temps (and lots of voltage). 4.9ghz is my daily overclock that i run from day to day.

Most review sites use the same hardware from rig to rig. In most cases you will see the same ddr3 1600 mem running on the FX machines as the intel machines. While there is nothing wrong with that. Fx natively support 1866 in 2 stick configurations. The FX responds well to northbridge and ram speed changes. DDr 2000 makes a more noticeable improvement on the Fx platform than say the intel platform. Then again Intel ddr 1333 is as fast as Amd's ddr 3 2000 in terms of bandwidth, so that might explain things.

Reviews sites certainly don't push the limits of the chip/memory to find the best performance overclock. They increase the multiplier and voltage. until it can no longer reach higher speeds. This method is ok, but not really "The best way" to overclock Amd Systems.

I Think i am going to skip Piledriver, and just wait for Steamroller. My Bulldozer is plenty fast for me right now at 4.9ghz, and i certainly don't want to buy a 8320/8320 unless i know i can get 5ghz+ out of it, otherwise i will be going backwards.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> good luck to the guys that ordered the new chips. I will let you guys play with them before i jump the gun, if i do.
> the 8350 are binned a bit better than the 8320's but nothing major. If its anything like the 8150/8120 release they are pretty much identical. My release 8120 goes to 5.2ghz with low temps (and lots of voltage). 4.9ghz is my daily overclock that i run from day to day.
> Most review sites use the same hardware from rig to rig. In most cases you will see the same ddr3 1600 mem running on the FX machines as the intel machines. While there is nothing wrong with that. Fx natively support 1866 in 2 stick configurations. The FX responds well to northbridge and ram speed changes. DDr 2000 makes a more noticeable improvement on the Fx platform than say the intel platform. Then again Intel ddr 1333 is as fast as Amd's ddr 3 2000 in terms of bandwidth, so that might explain things.
> Reviews sites certainly don't push the limits of the chip/memory to find the best performance overclock. They increase the multiplier and voltage. until it can no longer reach higher speeds. This method is ok, but not really "The best way" to overclock Amd Systems.
> I Think i am going to skip Piledriver, and just wait for Steamroller. My Bulldozer is plenty fast for me right now at 4.9ghz, and i certainly don't want to buy a 8320/8320 unless i know i can get 5ghz+ out of it, otherwise i will be going backwards.


I'm going to be testing with ddr3 2600 and a rasa kit.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Alright guys. I'm hugely disappointed with Newegg placing the 8350 at 220. So much so that I may just get the 8320. Now my instinct is telling me that they're the exact same cpu just clocked down..
> So I need reaffirmation on this - is that the case? My local micro center also has the 8350 in stock but I couldn't find anything on the 8320.


What were you expecting them to be priced at? No one else seems to carry them online.


----------



## anubis1127

Any of you AMD Vishera Owners folders? I'd really like to see the FX series added to the OCN [email protected] Team Competition. You can help by OCing to the max, installing linux (you can dual boot, or boot off USB), and recording some folding results. If anybody is new to folding, or has never tried it, feel free to PM me, and I can get you set up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1293949/ocn-team-competition-needs-some-amd-fx-and-llano-k-series-ppd-numbers

Aside from that, I'll be watching this thread for some OC / power usage. I've almost pulled the trigger on a fx8120 a few times, but kept waiting for Vishera for hopes of improved efficiency.

Thanks!


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> What were you expecting them to be priced at? No one else seems to carry them online.


Uh maybe what they're supposed to be priced at - 195 for the 8350 and 170 for the 8320.


----------



## howejustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Anyone wanna know what's worse than not having a tracking number?! Having a tracking number with no information tied to it


At least I'm not the only one sitting here waiting on Newegg status to change. I'd be happy to just get a tracking number though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howejustin*
> 
> At least I'm not the only one sitting here waiting on Newegg status to change. I'd be happy to just get a tracking number though.


Have patience


----------



## Thebreezybb

Not available on Amazon yet!! i want one soon!!


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Uh maybe what they're supposed to be priced at - 195 for the 8350 and 170 for the 8320.


I didn't know that $195 was a promised price. Newegg can charge more because they have no competition on them right now. TD and Amazon are late to the game.


----------



## dstoler

I would love to be in thsi club as well guys! Ordered mine soon as we were able to last night and it is currently being shipped. Posted my reciept/order confirmation on the reviews thread. I also am in the original FX owners thread from when Bulldozer first came out. The 8120 has been good to me at 4.4ghz but time to take it up a notch. BTW I ordered an fx8320 because I am pretty confident that I can overclock it to 4.8/5.0ghz and it will be an easy way to save me some money. After my 3x7950 purchases in the past 2 weeks i am kinda spent. Fried one of the cards being stupid so I decided to throw some more money to AMD cause I love em!







Glad to be in this club and you guys will be seeing me as soon as my cpu arrives. (shipping date isnt showing yet but im guessing Thursday or Friday for sure)


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Just bought mine aswell! I'll bench it against my FX-8120


Let me know what you see.
I am also hoinh to upgrade from my FX8120, but mine is overclocked at 4.95Ghz, does it worth to upgrade.
Do you get more performance in BF3 multiplayer?


----------



## Hobybobag

I had 300 saved up to buy it on release night, so I don't mind the extra 20$

Besides, I can't wait to throw this thing under my 600mm water loop and abuse it


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hobybobag*
> 
> I had 300 saved up to buy it on release night, so I don't mind the extra 20$
> 
> Besides, I can't wait to throw this thing under my 600mm water loop and abuse it


You mean you had $200 correct? 8350=$219 and 8320=$179


----------



## Raven.7

My delivery information just updated, expected delivery date October 25th.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> My delivery information just updated, expected delivery date October 25th.


That's likely when mine will get here too with shoprunner, so you aren't alone








The rates for next day seemed unreasonably high..


----------



## sgtgates

My 8350 and artic silver 5 are on the way


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> My 8350 and artic silver 5 are on the way


Send the AS5 back and get some MX4


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> My delivery information just updated, expected delivery date October 25th.


Ouch on the 2 day wait


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Ouch on the 2 day wait


I can use the $20 it would have cost to ship it overnight.

Shame Amazon didn't list them on time, since I could have had it tomorrow for $4 instead of the $22 newegg wants.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I can use the $20 it would have cost to ship it overnight.
> Shame Amazon didn't list them on time, since I could have had it tomorrow for $4 instead of the $22 newegg wants.


I thought about waiting on amazon but it's only 20 dollars.


----------



## LiquidHaus

so i decided to go with the 8350 rather than the 8320, solely based on my coworkers complete uninformed opinion lol. i'll be on my way to newegg's will call warehouse soon to pick it up, hopefully it'll boot up with my mobo with no bios update, the reviewers seemed to have no problem. lets see how fast i can get to 5.2ghz


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Up to 4.4 GHz so far...


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> My 8350 is marked as shipped from new egg. It will be here tomorrow


Mines coming tomorrow (24th) and I chose newegg saver thing (the free one).







(I do live like really close to where they ship though I believe).

edit: yep they're shipping from Industry, CA


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Up to 4.4 GHz so far...


Hurry up and get it to 5ghz for benchmarks


----------



## ElectroGeek007

So far I have 4.7 GHz "stable" (just testing using Cinebench 11.5 for now). Getting BSODs during boot or benchmarks if I go any higher. I do know that my board sucks though, a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5, a model well known for having vdroop problems.

I have a question though, which is more accurate with voltages, the BIOS or software like HWMonitor? I have the voltage set in the BIOS to something like 1.53xx, but it shows up as a max of 1.47 in HWMonitor...


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Up to 4.4 GHz so far...


You are a patient man.
My plan was 4.5 @ 1.4v out of the box on first boot


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> You are a patient man.
> My plan was 4.5 @ 1.4v out of the box on first boot


Me too. I'm going straight to 5ghz


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So far I have 4.7 GHz "stable" (just testing using Cinebench 11.5 for now). Getting BSODs during boot or benchmarks if I go any higher. I do know that my board sucks though, a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5, a model well known for having vdroop problems.
> I have a question though, which is more accurate with voltages, the BIOS or software like HWMonitor? I have the voltage set in the BIOS to something like 1.53xx, but it shows up as a max of 1.47 in HWMonitor...


ooh yikes, I had one of those UD3 boards, could not get a stable OC for my life, voltage jumped all over the place, hopefully you fare better







HW monitor reports actuall voltages, more accurately than CPUz, the bios reports what it should be set to before vdroop/boost etc. Thats how it worked for me, Ive been wrong before though









Also, subbed for OC results, especially underwater. Hoping for a 5.5GHz from someone


----------



## beers

I seem to have received the most generic off-of-the-point response from customer service in a while when I asked about the availability of a BIOS that officially supports these CPUs in contrast to the Formula Z..
Quote:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> My name is Carter and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> Each module will gererally sync new bios version to support new cpus,so please pay attention to the cpu support list for this board for updating.
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate
> to contact us.
> 
> Best Regard
> Carter


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> So far I have 4.7 GHz "stable" (just testing using Cinebench 11.5 for now). Getting BSODs during boot or benchmarks if I go any higher. I do know that my board sucks though, a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5, a model well known for having vdroop problems.
> 
> I have a question though, which is more accurate with voltages, the BIOS or software like HWMonitor? I have the voltage set in the BIOS to something like 1.53xx, but it shows up as a max of 1.47 in HWMonitor...


hwmonitor is fine. Just set your voltage in bios higher. To combat Vdrop. I don't have any issues with my ud3 rev 1.0 Which doesn't have LLC either. for 1.5volts i have to set 1.55volts in bios. For 1.525 volts i have to set 1.575 volts. For 1.55 volts i have to set to 1.6 etc.... I do run cool and quiet though so my chip doesn't stay at those voltages unless under load, and vdrop is present.

Good luck.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So far I have 4.7 GHz "stable" (just testing using Cinebench 11.5 for now). Getting BSODs during boot or benchmarks if I go any higher. I do know that my board sucks though, a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5, a model well known for having vdroop problems.
> I have a question though, which is more accurate with voltages, the BIOS or software like HWMonitor? I have the voltage set in the BIOS to something like 1.53xx, but it shows up as a max of 1.47 in HWMonitor...


Did you disable Turbo Core?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> I seem to have received the most generic off-of-the-point response from customer service in a while when I asked about the availability of a BIOS that officially supports these CPUs in contrast to the Formula Z..


What was the context of this? Is he saying that revision 1.xx boards like the Sabertooth and Crosshair V are compatible? Unfortunately all I've seen so far is the opposite, and it seems like ASUS is trying to milk money out of us with these R2.0 boards that honestly don't differ from the old ones except cosmetically.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> What was the context of this? Is he saying that revision 1.xx boards like the Sabertooth and Crosshair V are compatible? Unfortunately all I've seen so far is the opposite, and it seems like ASUS is trying to milk money out of us with these R2.0 boards that honestly don't differ from the old ones except cosmetically.


could we just flash R2 bios onto our R1's.....?


----------



## HK_47

Crosshair V owner here, still wondering if the FX8350 is compatible... no word from asus about a bios update?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> What was the context of this? Is he saying that revision 1.xx boards like the Sabertooth and Crosshair V are compatible? Unfortunately all I've seen so far is the opposite, and it seems like ASUS is trying to milk money out of us with these R2.0 boards that honestly don't differ from the old ones except cosmetically.


Yeah I was asking if there is any availability for the standard R1.0 boards since 8350 just came out and that the formula z already has that BIOS but that was the reply given.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Yeah I was asking if there is any availability for the standard R1.0 boards since 8350 just came out and that the formula z already has that BIOS but that was the reply given.


great well I have one ordered so hopefully my 990fx ud3 will be covered didn't think this was gonna be an issue since they support fx. This weekends gonna blow if its not supported


----------



## howejustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> great well I have one ordered so hopefully my 990fx ud3 will be covered didn't think this was gonna be an issue since they support fx. This weekends gonna blow if its not supported


Amen to that. I've got a Crosshair V with the newest bios updated today. I can't imagine that it woulden't work on my board just because it's not the newest board out there. But then again I've been wrong before....


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Crosshair V owner here, still wondering if the FX8350 is compatible... no word from asus about a bios update?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howejustin*
> 
> Amen to that. I've got a Crosshair V with the newest bios updated today. I can't imagine that it woulden't work on my board just because it's not the newest board out there. But then again I've been wrong before....


im sitting pretty with 5.07ghz stable with the 8350... on the crosshair v.

the funniest part about this whole deal was i used to exact bios config i had with my 8150, which was 24/7 @ 4.85ghz, and i upped the multiplier.

it totally sucked when i was installing the thing i couldn't find my prolimatech thermal compound anywhere, and i had bought it just for my 8150, 7970, and now my 8350, and it literally disappeared. so i used some mx-2 i had from a while back, honestly didnt think i had enough but i gave it a try anyway.

and the first thing i notice were the LOWER TEMPS!!!
it's currently idling at 17c right now. my 8150 idled around 25c

and its all probably a combination of variables that caused this.

here's the kicker to this story.. my bios are currently at 1402, which is 3 bios updates BEHIND what it should be; 1605. the motherboard booted up no problem, detected it no problem and booted up windows 7 no problem









quick screen:


----------



## auraofjason

How far do you guys think we should take the voltage on air/water for 24/7? 1.5 max like bulldozer?


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> ..... After my 3x7950 purchases in the past 2 weeks i am kinda spent. Fried one of the cards being stupid so I decided to throw some more money to AMD cause I love em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be in this club and you guys will be seeing me as soon as my cpu arrives. (shipping date isnt showing yet but im guessing Thursday or Friday for sure)


3x7950????


----------



## passey

I'm hoping to join.

All retailers in the UK don't have any stock yet.

Upgraded to windows 8 for it last night and updates my mobo bios to 1.50 supports piledriver and windows 8 ultra fast boot (shame EVGA don't support UEFI GOP).

Hopefully will have a nice 8350 by monday fully under water.


----------



## markshim

i ordered mine yesterday from scan computers in the uk, they said they didn`t have any yesterday, hope they come in today. im waiting for my new sabertooth 990fx r2.0 motherboard aswell which hasn`t been sent yet either









can`t people wait untill i get mine first . . . the cheek of it lol


----------



## passey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markshim*
> 
> i ordered mine yesterday from scan computers in the uk, they said they didn`t have any yesterday, hope they come in today. im waiting for my new sabertooth 990fx r2.0 motherboard aswell which hasn`t been sent yet either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can`t people wait untill i get mine first . . . the cheek of it lol


did you order them both at the same time?

I had this issue with San. If you place an order for multiple items they won't ship any of it till its all in stock.

I believe most place are expecting deliveries on the 26th.

I'm debating ordering mine now from overclockers as I get free next day delivery anyway


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> could we just flash R2 bios onto our R1's.....?


I wouldn't.....yeah, no. That could end up being a terrible idea.

On a note: I'm not looking forward to overclocking on this UD3 board. I could never push my X6 beyond 3.7 without it turning into a whole mess. Hopefully I can get as high as 4.7 with my 8320, because LLC control is non-existent.

On a second note, I just realized I have zero thermal compound left


----------



## Raven.7

If anyone is looking for a solid board to pair up with a piledriver chip, check out this MSI 990FX from Newegg, they'll throw in free 8gbs of DDR3 1600.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130649&name=AMD-Motherboards


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I wouldn't.....yeah, no. That could end up being a terrible idea.
> On a note: *I'm not looking forward to overclocking on this UD3 board*. I could never push my X6 beyond 3.7 without it turning into a whole mess. Hopefully I can get as high as 4.7 with my 8320, because LLC control is non-existent.
> On a second note, I just realized I have zero thermal compound left


Yeah im kinda not either.. im running my 1090t on it right now at 1.475 at 3.8ghz, nb 3000 and 1600mhz 8gb ram. All i could squeeze out of it without 1.6 volts lol.
The revision board is better because of llc but still I may wait for the new amd boards whatever chip set they may be before I get a new one for my 8350, then the ud3 and 1090t will be a gaming server pc
Ill let everyone know how well I can do with it!


----------



## markshim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> did you order them both at the same time?
> I had this issue with San. If you place an order for multiple items they won't ship any of it till its all in stock.
> I believe most place are expecting deliveries on the 26th.
> I'm debating ordering mine now from overclockers as I get free next day delivery anyway


no i ordered my motherboard from amazon, thats the only place i could find the R2.0 version.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Yeah im kinda not either.. im running my 1090t on it right now at 1.475 at 3.8ghz, nb 3000 and 1600mhz 8gb ram. All i could squeeze out of it without 1.6 volts lol.
> The revision board is better because of llc but still I may wait for the new amd boards whatever chip set they may be before I get a new one for my 8350, then the ud3 and 1090t will be a gaming server pc
> Ill let everyone know how well I can do with it!


I'm really contemplating grabbing that MSi board and flipping the RAM for at least $30 and sell my board for at least $90...that ought to bring the cost down a LOT...choices, choices.

EDIT: I think I'm going to go ahead and be fair on this one by giving the Gigabyte board a shot, after all, I might just have gotten a less than stellar 1090t.


----------



## Tatakai All

Almost just bought one for next day shipping but I think I'll just wait and have you guys be the guinea pigs before I go all in. I want to see what kind of OC's and benches with OC's you guys get with either the 8320 or 8350, that way I know for sure which of the two I want or don't want. Also I have one of the first rev 1 CHV's that were shipped out with some kind of chip problem concerning BD. I did contact Asus about it and they sent me some little chip in the mail and honestly I don't know really what to do with it or where it goes. This was a problem a while back with the first CHV's that were sent out if anyone remembers.


----------



## bmgjet

Been following the wrong thread lol "FX club" one.
Hopefully Ill have mine Friday other wise ill have it Monday.

Then run it though my own tests and overclocks. And then compare it to all my previous CPUs.
FX-8120 at 5ghz
I5 2000K at 4.4ghz
1090T at 4.2ghz
I7 930 at 4ghz
960 at 4.25ghz
Opteron 180 at 3.2ghz
Opteron 146 at 2.8ghz
A64 3200+ at 2.4ghz


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Almost just bought one for next day shipping but I think I'll just wait and have you guys be the guinea pigs before I go all in. I want to see what kind of OC's and benches with OC's you guys get with either the 8320 or 8350, that way I know for sure which of the two I want or don't want. Also I have one of the first rev 1 CHV's that were shipped out with some kind of chip problem concerning BD. I did contact Asus about it and they sent me some little chip in the mail and honestly I don't know really what to do with it or where it goes. This was a problem a while back with the first CHV's that were sent out if anyone remembers.


LOL, they probably want you to solder that chip into the board in the place of another one.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> *! ATTENTION !*


From my understanding, we're going to have a lot of people who chose 1-day shipping get their Piledriver CPUs today. In order to keep the thread organized, I want to make sure we get some basic information out there, that way we can help each other out by referencing figures from across the board.

When you're looking to post ANY soft of information on your CPU, please try to include the following at the minimum:

*- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #
- If overclocked: Multiplier, Bus Speed, North Bride Clock, VCore, NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable), memory timings & memory voltage.
- Cooling Solution (Air, AOI Water Kit or Custom Loop)*

Thank you!


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> ..... After my 3x7950 purchases in the past 2 weeks i am kinda spent. Fried one of the cards being stupid so I decided to throw some more money to AMD cause I love em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be in this club and you guys will be seeing me as soon as my cpu arrives. (shipping date isnt showing yet but im guessing Thursday or Friday for sure)
> 
> 
> 
> 3x7950????
Click to expand...

well like i said I have PURCHASED 3 or them, only gonna have 2 of them of course cause I fried the first one being an idiot. btw I am seeing some nice overclocks here can not wait!


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> From my understanding, we're going to have a lot of people who chose 1-day shipping get their Piledriver CPUs today. In order to keep the thread organized, I want to make sure we get some basic information out there, that way we can help each other out by referencing figures from across the board.
> When you're looking to post ANY soft of information on your CPU, please try to include the following at the minimum:
> *- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #
> - If overclocked: Multiplier, Bus Speed, North Bride Clock, VCore, NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable), memory timings & memory voltage.
> - Cooling Solution (Air, AOI Water Kit or Custom Loop)*
> Thank you!


Maybe some stress testing for stability.?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Maybe some stress testing for stability.?


Well, there are a lot things that qualify as "stable".

- POST Stable
- Windows Boot Stable
- CPU-Z Validation Stable
- 30 Minutes IBT Stable
- 24hr Prime95 Stable

I think the best thing we can ask for is, can it run IBT High for half an hour?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, there are a lot things that qualify as "stable".
> - POST Stable
> - Windows Boot Stable
> - CPU-Z Validation Stable
> - 30 Minutes IBT Stable
> - 24hr Prime95 Stable
> I think the best thing we can ask for is, can it run IBT High for half an hour?


IBT or Prime for an hour would satisfy me.


----------



## stickg1

Sold my FX-8150 yesterday around 3pm on eBay. Ordered the FX-8320 around 4pm, I got the 3 day shipping which I now kind of regret but I should have the chip by Friday. I also run a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. The voltage is pretty inconsistent, no matter what I put LLC to it fluctuates a lot depending on load. Also what I set the vCore to in BIOS is not what it's set to by the time I get to Windows. But that's why overclocking is a lot of trial and error. I had my FX-8150 @ 4.8GHz and the only limitation was my cooling.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So far I have 4.7 GHz "stable" (just testing using Cinebench 11.5 for now). Getting BSODs during boot or benchmarks if I go any higher. I do know that my board sucks though, a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5, a model well known for having vdroop problems.
> 
> I have a question though, which is more accurate with voltages, the BIOS or software like HWMonitor? I have the voltage set in the BIOS to something like 1.53xx, but it shows up as a max of 1.47 in HWMonitor...


Whoa! You got one! Didn't notice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a solid board to pair up with a piledriver chip, check out this MSI 990FX from Newegg, they'll throw in free 8gbs of DDR3 1600.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130649&name=AMD-Motherboards


Looks nice. Never used MSI. No experience with GEIL either.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> *! INTEL BURN STABILITY TEST INSTRUCTIONS !*












Download & Extract Intel Burn Test From Here: http://www.xgamingstudio.com/files/IntelBurnTest.zip

*Settings*
*Mode:* 64-bit
*Stress Level:* High(2GB)
*Threads:* ALL
*Times to run:* *RUN 1x, if it does not fail, write down the time it took to complete.*
*Output to Log:* Yes

*Once you have that time, you have THREE length options. Start with 15 minutes, if stable move on 30mins, if stable move on to 1hr.*

*To find the amount of times you need to run the test in order to meet the time requirements, follow these instructions:*

15 Minute Stability Test: 15mins=900secs. Take 900sec/(1 Run Time in Seconds) = Times to Run*
30 Minute Stability Test: 30mins=1,800secs. Take 1,800sec/(1 Run Time in Seconds) = Times to Run*
60 Minute Stability Test: 60mins=3,600secs. Take 3,600sec/(1 Run Time in Seconds) = Times to Run*

_*Round to the nearest decimal._

*As the benchmark runs, keep an eye on the chip's voltage and temperature. You can use HWMonitor or CoreTemp.*

*If you can run the benchmark for 1 HOUR, congratulations! Your CPU is MOST LIKELY stable at the settings you have chosen! You next step is 24hr Prime95.*


----------



## Hobybobag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> \snip Also, subbed for OC results, especially underwater. Hoping for a 5.5GHz from someone


I'll do my best to deliver








*motions at the cpu only loop in his signature*


----------



## Particle

A recent build of Prime95 with AVX support would probably do better as a full load stress test for AMD hardware than anything Linpack based. If you want a variable load instead, use Linpack.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I definitely need a new board, look at these numbers...











I'm not even sure what the "-12v" voltage does.







Under full load, the voltage ranges from 1.31 to 1.44, definitely not sustainable for stability while OC'ing. When the voltage spikes, I get really high temps like those shown above. I may go ahead and get that MSI board, or what do you think about this one? It is a heat-sinked 4+1 phase.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I definitely need a new board, look at these numbers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure what the "-12v" voltage does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under full load, the voltage ranges from 1.31 to 1.44, definitely not sustainable for stability while OC'ing. When the voltage spikes, I get really high temps like those shown above. I may go ahead and get that MSI board, or what do you think about this one? It is a heat-sinked 4+1 phase.


Try to stick with an 8+2 power phase.

While Piledriver is more efficient, by no less does it consume fewer watts than a 4+1 phase could handle.


----------



## gr8sho

Greetings all. My 8350 is in shipped status.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Try to stick with an 8+2 power phase.
> While Piledriver is more efficient, by no less does it consume fewer watts than a 4+1 phase could handle.


UD5 is 8 + 2. I think he needs to at least update his BIOS. Latest one is F11a.

Also, from what I've seen, a lot of early AM3+ boards have horrible VDROOP but the revisions all fixed it. These motherboard manufacturers are getting out of hand with their gouging. Do they really expect people to upgrade from UD5 v1 to UD5 v2? Or from Sabertooth V1 to Sabertooth V2? They could at least name them differently so we don't feel like we're getting hosed.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Try to stick with an 8+2 power phase.
> While Piledriver is more efficient, by no less does it consume fewer watts than a 4+1 phase could handle.
> 
> 
> 
> UD5 is 8 + 2. I think he needs to at least update his BIOS. Latest one is F11a.
> 
> Also, from what I've seen, a lot of early AM3+ boards have horrible VDROOP but the revisions all fixed it. These motherboard manufacturers are getting out of hand with their gouging. Do they really expect people to upgrade from UD5 v1 to UD5 v2? Or from Sabertooth V1 to Sabertooth V2? They could at least name them differently so we don't feel like we're getting hosed.
Click to expand...

I already did update the BIOS, last night before installing the 8320...







From what I have read, Gigabyte knows that this problem is present in this revision, but it could not be fixed except by hardware mod or new motherboard.


----------



## Hokies83

Waiting to see some Bench Marks so i can match the clock and run the same bench to get some more honest bench mark results.. Id really like the guy claiming 5ghz to run some at the high end of the overclocks.. and see how they are







So i can down clock mine to 5ghz and see how they match up.

Thx a bunch and enjoy your new Hardwaresss


----------



## Particle

If mine will run at 5 GHz, I'll happily provide some comparisons for you. You may wish to match your RAM speed as well depending on how serious you want to get with the efficiency comparison. Pick some benchmarks you want to see. It'll have to be non-graphical since I don't have a GTX 680.


----------



## M3TAl

Microcenter: AMD FX-8320 @ $169.99

Microcenter: AMD FX-8350 @ $199.99

I won't be picking one up for another few months







. I'm broke


----------



## Thebreezybb

Still not available on Amazon!! i don't know what's up with that!!


----------



## tonyco

Has anyone had opportunity to OC the FX-8350 with just one core per module yet? It would be nice to see what kind of OCs people can reach, maybe 5.4ghz or 5.5ghz? I don't think I saw it tested on any of the review sites.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> If mine will run at 5 GHz, I'll happily provide some comparisons for you. You may wish to match your RAM speed as well depending on how serious you want to get with the efficiency comparison. Pick some benchmarks you want to see. It'll have to be non-graphical since I don't have a GTX 680.


You can pick them.

I will run my 1600mhz ram kit.


----------



## Raven.7

The package arrived at the distribution center in my town...

So close, yet so far away


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> Has anyone had opportunity to OC the FX-8350 with just one core per module yet? It would be nice to see what kind of OCs people can reach, maybe 5.4ghz or 5.5ghz? I don't think I saw it tested on any of the review sites.




I am stability testing mine at 5.3GHz with all cores/modules on. I reviewed it stable at 5.2GHz


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> I am stability testing mine at 5.3GHz with all cores/modules on. I reviewed it stable at 5.2GHz


you are from Overclockersclub weppage?







Nice piece of hardware...This one or simillary I must have...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> you are from Overclockersclub weppage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of hardware...This one or simillary I must have...


Yep, that be me. A lot of people are getting the FX-8320 and going to OC themselves. I hope that there is not a great disparity in the binning process for the 8320 buyers.


----------



## KyadCK

Well here's mine. Only valid I made for it, though I'm not actually sitting at 5.2/1.6v atm. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555011
Quote:


> ! INTEL BURN STABILITY TEST INSTRUCTIONS !


.......... not happening. Also, no "OWNERS" club should require stability testing of any kind. You own it, you're in. That should not even be in the OP, except as a side note for a way to test stability.

990FXA-UD3 with the F9e beta BIOS
FX-8320 - 200x25 = 5Ghz @ 1.5v
HT = 2600
NB = 2200
RAM = 4x8GB 1600 9-9-9

Took about 30 seconds to hit that, it's taking significantly more to get beyond it. Waiting on Giga to update BIOS.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well here's mine. Only valid I made for it, though I'm not actually sitting at 5.2/1.6v atm. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555011
> .......... not happening. Also, no "OWNERS" club should require stability testing of any kind. You own it, you're in. That should not even be in the OP, except as a side note for a way to test stability.
> 990FXA-UD3 with the F9e beta BIOS
> FX-8320 - 200x25 = 5Ghz @ 1.5v
> HT = 2600
> NB = 2200
> RAM = 4x8GB 1600 9-9-9
> Took about 30 seconds to hit that, it's taking significantly more to get beyond it. Waiting on Giga to update BIOS.


Huh? I never said stability testing was required, it would just be nice and informative to know which settings are generally stable at which clocks that way everyone can get the best out of their chip. The point here is to try to work together, isn't that what a club is about? What's the purpose of being in a club for just being in it?


----------



## FlanK3r

validation is not hard, my FX-8150 4850Mhz stable get 5400 MHz validation, so there is not problem







...
Red1776: I would like buy 3 FX-8350 and 1-2 FX-8320. We will see. Btw, there is my article about FX-81xx tweaking









http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/procesory-pameti/24112-taktujeme-bulldozer-navod-a-praxe-pro-hodnoty-nad-5-ghz (stability I tested 30 minutes in AOD stress test)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Huh? I never said stability testing was required, it would just be nice and informative to know which settings are generally stable at which clocks that way everyone can get the best out of their chip. The point here is to try to work together, isn't that what a club is about? What's the purpose of being in a club for just being in it?


You dedicated half the OP to IBT and how it should be there at minimum.

Besides, everyone has their own way of testing stability, and IBT like everything else is not the end-all-be-all.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You dedicated half the OP to IBT and how it should be there at minimum.
> Besides, everyone has their own way of testing stability, and IBT like everything else is not the end-all-be-all.


I put those instructions there in order to have a general guideline (for this thread) of what stable meant and show people how to run IBT if they hadn't before.

I also said, that if you passed the test, that most LIKELY means you CPU stable and you can move to Prime95.

IBT and Prime95 are the most common stability standards, or am I wrong?

I'm NOT forcing you to do anything, you can contribute the figures if you want or not contribute if you don't want to.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I put those instructions there in order to have a general guideline of what stable meant and show people how to run IBT if they hadn't before.
> I also said, that if you passed the test, that most LIKELY means you CPU stable and you can move to Prime95.
> IBT and Prime95 are the most common stability standards, or am I wrong?
> I'm NOT forcing you to do anything, you can contribute the figures if you want or not contribute if you don't want to.


Then put it in a spoiler with something like "One way to test stability", not big, bold, and half the OP. This is an Owners club, not the 4Ghz AMD OC club, though we'll all be rocking that one soon.

I've had CPUs that are P95 and IBT stable that can't game, popular doesn't mean much.









Also, you're missing the most important part! Wheres the members list?


----------



## darklink

Just got my 8320 from Newegg today! Probably gonna be at least a few days until I can get it in my rig


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklink*
> 
> Just got my 8320 from Newegg today! Probably gonna be at least a few days until I can get it in my rig


Why? Your board has BIOS support for it. http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3907


----------



## beers

Sweet, looks like there's an official BIOS for the vanilla CHV now.
There's always the seemingly-copy-paste "Improves system stability", wonder if there's a significant difference.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? Your board has BIOS support for it. http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3907


Gotta update the BIOS to the new F7e beta BIOS but mostly because of a wedding this weekend. It's for my fiance's sister and she has us practically helping with all aspects of it so no time for fun and games (or new hardware overclocking







).


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, that be me. A lot of people are getting the FX-8320 and going to OC themselves. I hope that there is not a great disparity in the binning process for the 8320 buyers.


Any benches at those speeds or just validation? I had my 8350 to 5.2Ghz for about 5 minutes of IBT when my board died on me. Thats what i get for buying open box.










Guys recommend me a new board for max overclocks besides the CVF


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, heres a bench that will probably prove meaningless to most people:

PhII:


8320:


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any benches at those speeds or just validation? I had my 8350 to 5.2Ghz for about 5 minutes of IBT when my board died on me. Thats what i get for buying open box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys recommend me a new board for max overclocks besides the CVF


I did a whole review at 5.2Ghz stable
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx8350/

As for a rec on OC boards, the CVF is excellent, I like (and use ) the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 ***** Rev 1.1 only! with LLC!


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, that be me. A lot of people are getting the FX-8320 and going to OC themselves. I hope that there is not a great disparity in the binning process for the 8320 buyers.


that's what made me get the 8350 instead of the 8320, possible chance of it being binned slightly better. i'll take it.

anyway, hows your 5.3 stability tests running?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> that's what made me get the 8350 instead of the 8320, possible chance of it being binned slightly better. i'll take it.
> anyway, hows your 5.3 stability tests running?


I keep getting interrupted, but I think it's going to hold. 90 min of OCCT is rather promising.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I keep getting interrupted, but I think it's going to hold. 90 min of OCCT is rather promising.


awesome news man, care to share your bios settings?

when i got my 8350 yesterday, i was oc'ing it past 5.1 on the 1402 bios, which was 2 bios behind the 1605 bios on my CHV.
i updated the bios to 1605, based on multiple people saying it'd give more stability, it deleted all of my golden oc profiles. so i had to start from scratch and now i find out asus just released the 1706 bios lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> awesome news man, care to share your bios settings?
> when i got my 8350 yesterday, i was oc'ing it past 5.1 on the 1402 bios, which was 2 bios behind the 1605 bios on my CHV.
> i updated the bios to 1605, based on multiple people saying it'd give more stability, it deleted all of my golden oc profiles. so i had to start from scratch and now i find out asus just released the 1706 bios lol


Mine won't do you any good, I am using gigabyte UD7 with the beta F10e BIOS


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mine won't do you any good, I am using gigabyte UD7 with the beta F10e BIOS


are the settings that drastically different though?


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am stability testing mine at 5.3GHz with all cores/modules on. I reviewed it stable at 5.2GHz


Any chance you'd be willing OC with one core per module disabled and post some benches? I haven't seen any reviews with that setup, but it seems like it would be the best for gaming, due to higher potential overclocks.


----------



## Maurauder

I just got my 8320 installed. Running stock with core boost off i'm scoring about 6600 in 3dMark11 Physics test, beating my 6100 @ 4.7GHz by about 600 marks. I'll begin overclocking soon in hopes of hitting 5.2ish.


----------



## stickg1

I'm running the UD3, anyone have any luck with that board? I get my 8320 on Friday it looks like. I did a one last hurrah OC on my 8150 before I ship it off to its new owner. I was able to get 5.0GHz and crank out a few Cinebench 11.5 runs. Although something seems wrong because my highest score was 7.21pts and I've seen other people getting almost 8pts with that clock and chip.


----------



## Mr357

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555775

For those still wondering, YES, Piledriver CPU's work with revision 1.xx ASUS boards.


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm running the UD3, anyone have any luck with that board? I get my 8320 on Friday it looks like. I did a one last hurrah OC on my 8150 before I ship it off to its new owner. I was able to get 5.0GHz and crank out a few Cinebench 11.5 runs. Although something seems wrong because my highest score was 7.21pts and I've seen other people getting almost 8pts with that clock and chip.


That's too low of a Cinebench score you should be over 8pts. I'm guessing your board is throttling.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm running the UD3, anyone have any luck with that board? I get my 8320 on Friday it looks like. I did a one last hurrah OC on my 8150 before I ship it off to its new owner. I was able to get 5.0GHz and crank out a few Cinebench 11.5 runs. Although something seems wrong because my highest score was 7.21pts and I've seen other people getting almost 8pts with that clock and chip.


I'll know how it works in a couple of hours. FX-8350 + GA-990FXA-UD3


----------



## sgtgates

http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?v=AE72F6F9D4ADD0D7966358D2051BEDCC6EDF62CF9577D6190C981FB191168E4E&s=Socket%20AM3+&cs=AMD%20990FX

so does this really me the revision 1 ud3 will not be able to support vishera even though we have the same 9e beta bios as the revision 2?!?!


----------



## omninmo

Ok folks, i need your advice!

Do i stand any chance of running an 8320 @ 5ghz 24/7 under a custom water loop with a tx650 alongside my two 4870s in crossfire?

Can only afford to upgrade if i can keep my PSU and my gfx cards, for the time being :'(


----------



## LiquidHaus

very happy to see new owners popping up in this thread. keep it coming!


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?v=AE72F6F9D4ADD0D7966358D2051BEDCC6EDF62CF9577D6190C981FB191168E4E&s=Socket%20AM3+&cs=AMD%20990FX
> so does this really me the revision 1 ud3 will not be able to support vishera even though we have the same 9e beta bios as the revision 2?!?!


Seen 2 people so far running on the 1.0 UD3 and ill have my chip tomorrow to run on mine.
So far its looking like it works but you cant overclock as high as the other boards due to bad vdrop.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> That's too low of a Cinebench score you should be over 8pts. I'm guessing your board is throttling.


It is, whats the cause of the throttling? The temps look fine...


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It is, whats the cause of the throttling? The temps look fine...


they may look okay but does your bios know that? i dont know your mobo's bios but there may be something in there that is inhibiting full load under a certain voltage


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Seen 2 people so far running on the 1.0 UD3 and ill have my chip tomorrow to run on mine.
> So far its looking like it works but you cant overclock as high as the other boards due to bad vdrop.


Well lets hope so my 8350 is already on its way! let me know what it goes for you we can compare overclocks


----------



## Malo

ORDERING MINE ON FRIDAY!!!!..... I cant wait! then I will join


----------



## conman23

So, I'm having issues with my 8350. For some reason my overclock, I don't even know the best way to explain, isn't being recognized by the monitoring software. I'm just wondering if it's an issue with my motherboard's compatibility (though I just upgraded to 2.1 which according to Asrock is the one that updated CPU compatibility), or something more nefarious. It's a Asrock 970 extreme4 board here:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157262&Tpk=asrock%20970%20extreme4
I haven't done anything crazy yet, at stocks, IBT and AMD Overdrive were steady for half hour each, which as far as I know means it's not the chip.

Anybody have any tips? Need some screens? I'm planning on upgrading the board anyway within my next couple paychecks, so I *can* just run at stock till then if need be.

Thanks guys.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conman23*
> 
> So, I'm having issues with my 8350. For some reason my overclock, I don't even know the best way to explain, isn't being recognized by the monitoring software. I'm just wondering if it's an issue with my motherboard's compatibility (though I just upgraded to 2.1 which according to Asrock is the one that updated CPU compatibility), or something more nefarious. It's a Asrock 970 extreme4 board here:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157262&Tpk=asrock%20970%20extreme4
> I haven't done anything crazy yet, at stocks, IBT and AMD Overdrive were steady for half hour each, which as far as I know means it's not the chip.
> Anybody have any tips? Need some screens? I'm planning on upgrading the board anyway within my next couple paychecks, so I *can* just run at stock till then if need be.
> Thanks guys.


asrock likes their in-os overclocking software. i've never preferred it though. i'd oc thru bios and then use Aida or coretemp for monitoring


----------



## conman23

Quote:


> asrock likes their in-os overclocking software. i've never preferred it though. i'd oc thru bios and then use Aida or coretemp for monitoring


Okay, thanks! I will try that next.

Though, I forgot to mention, everything worked fine on my Phenom II x4 970 BE, I don't know if that changes anything.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey i'm having issues downloading the 9e bios from gigabyte. Where do I extract the files or go about downloading it since the 9e bios wont shot up in the @bios auto update


----------



## Red1776

Just download it to a flash drive and flash from there.
If you try and update from the website (never a good idea IMO) it will refer you to the latest non-beta version.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just download it to a flash drive and flash from there.


That would have worked too just figured it out before, thanks for your advice


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> they may look okay but does your bios know that? i dont know your mobo's bios but there may be something in there that is inhibiting full load under a certain voltage


Now I just feel dumb. I didn't have APM turned off in BIOS, that was causing the throttling, just hit 7.76pts on 4.9GHz. I didn't overclock the NB so I suspect that would help some too.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Now I just feel dumb. I didn't have APM turned off in BIOS, that was causing the throttling, just hit 7.76pts on 4.9GHz. I didn't overclock the NB so I suspect that would help some too.


Yeah well don't







a ton of settings and any one of them will not make it work....besides, thats the sport of OC'ing hehe


----------



## DizzlePro

Does anyone know the release date for the UK?


----------



## Electroneng

I have an 8350 and a 8320 inbound. Doing a 8350 build for a co-worker and going to play with the 8320 myself.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm running the UD3, anyone have any luck with that board? I get my 8320 on Friday it looks like.


5Ghz easy and stable with the beta BIOS. 8.5 in CB when I dropped my HT to 2000.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Here is some badly tuned Super Pi results for you guys, and a CPUz validation under Cascade (-82C). The results under air are pretty good as well, can reach 5Ghz without too much hassle, but of course your results may vary.
> 
> CPUz Validation
> Pretty good upgrade in the price/performance ratio for AMD.


I thought that pic looked familiar, then I was like, "Oh, it's Ras."

I still need to grab a board to get mine up and running, but just from the AMD Lan, this is what I was able to get with it:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555831

Edit: Oops...I tried to upload my 5.35mhz, but it uploaded Tom's 6.8 instead


----------



## Electroneng

I know this is a redundant post from another thread but it needs to be seen here also! Thanks!









After a long day at work , I have noticed all the new bios information coming out from Asus on the 900 series boards.

Yesterday, I posted the information I was given by my phone calls and email that I sent to ASUS Customer support stating that only the R2.0 Boards were getting revisions. I apologize for posting the information from the Asus support group as they are definitely kept out of the loop on everything! Why even call them a support group at all? Why not call them a manual reading service!

Pretty unimpressive support to say the least! Being in the engineering field, I know the meaning of product support! I would just do away with this support level and have an automated voice tell the inquirer where to find a copy of the user manual!


----------



## endevite

Just made my 8350 order here as well, just waiting now to pair it with my saber 990fx rev1.


----------



## bao28

Damn im jelly... Will there be any chance that this cpu will work on a m4a89td???


----------



## pony-tail

I have just bit the bullet and ordered an 8350 . If they still have stock by the time my order is processed I should have it Thursday next week ( shipping via Australia post "Registered Mail " ) . I paid $219 Australian Dollars ,
I will not be much use to the members of this thread as the CPU is going on a Linux box .
Motherboard = Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 ( rev 1.0)
Video Card = XFX HD5770
HDD = Samsung Spinpoint F3
Ram = 16 gig Kingston 1333 ( will get upgraded as finances permit )
So my hardware is too low end for most on here to be interested but hopefully the 8350 will be an improvement over the current PhII 965 .
I will still follow this thread to see how things progress .


----------



## dimwit13

Hey guys, now that there is an official bios for my sabertooth, i plan on upgrading my 690T an my 1600 ram.
i am not sure if i should go with the 8320 or 8350.
are they overclocking to the same Ghz? and temps?
i want to order one friday(ish).

thanks

-dimwit-


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bao28*
> 
> Damn im jelly... Will there be any chance that this cpu will work on a m4a89td???


Last bios update for that board doesn't note anything about cpu support and was in September, it does manage the 8150's so it is possible, but asus is being reaaaaly slow, and with how it isn't even an am3+ board, it very well may never get the official support. If you have a chip and are brave you could always try though. ;p


----------



## bao28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Last bios update for that board doesn't note anything about cpu support and was in September, it does manage the 8150's so it is possible, but asus is being reaaaaly slow, and with how it isn't even an am3+ board, it very well may never get the official support. If you have a chip and are brave you could always try though. ;p


Hmmm! I might buy one just to test. But the main page doesnt even mention anything about bulldozer support... Sighh...


----------



## tonyco

Just ordered a FX-8350 from newegg. I though I might wait for prices to come down, but with amazon listing it a $229 I figured the price will be high for a while.
I'm looking forward to OCing it, I'm hoping I can hit 5ghz on air. My next purchase will be a water cooler, either a H100 or a custom loop.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bao28*
> 
> Hmmm! I might buy one just to test. But the main page doesnt even mention anything about bulldozer support... Sighh...


http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpu_support_right_master_mkt.aspx?slanguage=en-us&name=M4A89TD%20PRO/USB3

Bulldozer had been added as beta supported on the bios released before this sept 2012 bios (the 2011 bios), so who really knows, in sept they may have added basic support, in that list however we can see 8150 support, at least on the /usb3 model.

Edit: seems to be the case for the one without usb3 as well.


----------



## pony-tail

I would like to clarify something here .
Will the 8350 run on 1333mhz ram ? I posted earlier and when I was writing up my system specs I realized that I am using older ram on my machine and that the 8350 runs faster ram . I will not have the funds for new ram for 3 weeks .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I would like to clarify something here .
> Will the 8350 run on 1333mhz ram ? I posted earlier and when I was writing up my system specs I realized that I am using older ram on my machine and that the 8350 runs faster ram . I will not have the funds for new ram for 3 weeks .


1333 is supposed to the be minimum


----------



## pony-tail

Thanks !
I just did not think things through before I hit the "Buy" button .


----------



## bao28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpu_support_right_master_mkt.aspx?slanguage=en-us&name=M4A89TD%20PRO/USB3
> Bulldozer had been added as beta supported on the bios released before this sept 2012 bios (the 2011 bios), so who really knows, in sept they may have added basic support, in that list however we can see 8150 support, at least on the /usb3 model.
> Edit: seems to be the case for the one without usb3 as well.


ohh ... i couldn't find that. Cool Thanks, maybe i'll send Asus support a question regarding cpu support for it... lol but judging from the posts about asus customer support I don't think I will get a proper reply anyway...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bao28*
> 
> ohh ... i couldn't find that. Cool Thanks, maybe i'll send Asus support a question regarding cpu support for it... lol but judging from the posts about asus customer support I don't think I will get a proper reply anyway...


The reps seem to just read off a pre written script on screen (of which they update about as well as their site), they aren't going to know, you would have to find a way to get to the non English speaking tech side beyond support to really know. ;p


----------



## pony-tail

Just a thought , but my cooler will probably need to be replaced too .
It is a Corsair H40 closed loop water cooler . It is absolutely brilliant with the 965 but maybe not so much with the 8350 .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Just a thought , but my cooler will probably need to be replaced too .
> It is a Corsair H40 closed loop water cooler . It is absolutely brilliant with the 965 but maybe not so much with the 8350 .


Fairly low end, I wouldn't touch a water cooler personally unless it was near the top end of the coolers, or one of the large custom cooler kits (240mm+) (partly because the low ends don't perform the greatest even compared to the top air coolers), otherwise I like my Xigmatek Aegir SD128264's. (Cheaper than the nocturas)

Worst case you can run the sink that comes with the proc if it can't keep up for whatever reason, but I can't see you overclocking with a H40 even if it does manage to do the job.


----------



## bmgjet

twin fans and a lapped base on the H40 should get it going a little better but in the end its going to be limited by its slow pump speed and pressure. Id expect it should be able to hit 4.5ghz on that since its like a mid range air cooler.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> twin fans and a lapped base on the H40 should get it going a little better but in the end its going to be limited by its slow pump speed and pressure. Id expect it should be able to hit 4.5ghz on that since its like a mid range air cooler.


You could probably hit 4.5 with the stock cooler that comes with the chip. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Fairly low end, I wouldn't touch a water cooler personally unless it was near the top end of the coolers, or one of the large custom cooler kits (240mm+) (partly because the low ends don't perform the greatest even compared to the top air coolers), otherwise I like my Xigmatek Aegir SD128264's. (Cheaper than the nocturas)
> Worst case you can run the sink that comes with the proc if it can't keep up for whatever reason, but I can't see you overclocking with a H40 even if it does manage to do the job.


It's a corsair, even the low end are quality. And if it breaks and frys things, Corsair replaces what it fried, or so it's said around the Corsair support section. If you get an H-series, you have very little to worry about besides the usual "will this be enough". The H40 is pretty light, I compare it to a 212+/EVO.

Hooray for absurdly high FSB! Also, my volts were at 1.55 even, LLC is weird.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555874


----------



## SonDa5

Will these benefit from delidding?


----------



## bmgjet

Well its confirmed, Just got the tracking number for my 8350 and it should be here tomorrow 8-9am.

Everything benefits from delidding if you can do it with out destroying the CPU.
The real question is how much difference delidding will to the temptures and if you need those lower temps.


----------



## DarkNinja22

The 8320 and 8350 are now in stock at my local computer store, Im wondering whats the difference between the two? the 8320 is $269 while the 8350 is $329


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Will these benefit from delidding?


Not really. You'll hit a Volt wall before a Temp wall. I can do 5Gz @ 1.5v just fine, at 52C full load, but to get to 5.2 I need 1.6v... I blame my BIOS not allowing any stable FSB tweaks at all.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not really. You'll hit a Volt wall before a Temp wall. I can do 5Gz @ 1.5v just fine, at 52C full load, but to get to 5.2 I need 1.6v... *I blame my BIOS not allowing any stable FSB tweaks at all.*


I noticed that as well when I was benching these at the AMD ExtravaLANza last weekend. I couldn't even boot at 250fsb, and I ended up having to settle at around 225, but they did overclock extremely well on the H100s we were using, and on the Cascade unit that Rasparthe brought.


----------



## Raven.7

I've gone ahead and spolier'd the IBT test part, since some people seem to get sensitive at guidelines regarding voluntarily sharing stability information.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I noticed that as well when I was benching these at the AMD ExtravaLANza last weekend. I couldn't even boot at 250fsb, and I ended up having to settle at around 225, but they did overclock extremely well on the H100s we were using, and on the Cascade unit that Rasparthe brought.


Oh I can _boot_ all over the place. 200-220, 230-240, 250-275, even 280-300 if I throw enough volts at it. It's just that nothing is _stable_.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not really. You'll hit a Volt wall before a Temp wall. I can do 5Gz @ 1.5v just fine, at 52C full load, but to get to 5.2 I need 1.6v... I blame my BIOS not allowing any stable FSB tweaks at all.


You could always get asus... ROFL.....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You could always get asus... ROFL.....


Not on anyone's life will I ever touch an ASUS board.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not on anyone's life will I ever touch an ASUS board.


I didn't think so, especially with their current "we don't support that" fiasco to push sales, even if it is supported. They are oc'ing nicely on lower v's though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I didn't think so, especially with their current "we don't support that" fiasco to push sales, even if it is supported. They are oc'ing nicely on lower v's though.


Ya, ASUS is still King of OC, but Giga won me with their stability (physical and digital) and they still stay in the top 3.

Plus when I ask giga for a level 2 or 3 tech and ask tech questions, I get tech answers. Maybe I'm just lucky there. After... 5 boards with them now, the only issue I had was a DOA from newegg, and that's just luck of the draw.

And if you have ever felt one of their UD boards, it just feels like quality in weight and board strength. (And they're pretty. I'm looking at you sabertooth...)


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I didn't think so, especially with their current "we don't support that" fiasco to push sales, even if it is supported. They are oc'ing nicely on lower v's though.


Uh, that's not current at all. Remember when people (like me) bought P6T Deluxe boards on release, only to find that 2 months later they finally came out with a forced turbo multiplier, when everyone else had one at release?

Between that and the awful A8N32 SLI nForce4 I had (kudos to Asus and Nv for advertising features broken in hardware, like the hardware firewall), I'm done. I was going to go MSI but I heard the MSI GD80V2 was the worst out of the bunch.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Uh, that's not current at all. Remember when people (like me) bought P6T Deluxe boards on release, only to find that 2 months later they finally came out with a forced turbo multiplier, when everyone else had one at release?
> Between that and the awful A8N32 SLI nForce4 I had (kudos to Asus and Nv for advertising features broken in hardware, like the hardware firewall), I'm done. I was going to go MSI but I heard the MSI GD80V2 was the worst out of the bunch.


Yes asus was absolutely worse in the past, I had a do not buy ban on them until 2011 when they upped board quality, support has stunk either way since years ago back even in the early intel/amd days. I am just amazed at this sales push they are doing now with the rev2 story when the rev1 boards work. It is a new low even if the boards are now built well (unlike the past).

It would have been nice if they had real support to go with their improved quality that they didn't have years ago.


----------



## Raven.7

Went to CompUSA to check out a few motherboards, they only had the FXA-UD3, both Sabertooth Revs and the MSi Newegg has on sale for but for $119 (it was out of stock.







)

No Vishera chips in sight, they, however, are still charging $190 for the 8150.

My chips comes in tomorrow morning. Looking forward to seeing how much this Gigabyte board sucks at overclocking.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Went to CompUSA to check out a few motherboards, they only had the FXA-UD3, both Sabertooth Revs and the MSi Newegg has on sale for but for $119 (it was out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> No Vishera chips in sight, they, however, are still charging $190 for the 8150.


Yeah, I've been wondering why there seems to be such a lack of sellers of these new chips, was it intentional?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah, I've been wondering why there seems to be such a lack of sellers of these new chips, was it intentional?


Well, it seems like Newegg has plenty in stock. Maybe they stroke up a deal with AMD or something?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, it seems like Newegg has plenty in stock. Maybe they stroke up a deal with AMD or something?


That was my original theory, that a deal was struck so newegg could pull a profit on markup for a week or even a few days at the least.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That was my original theory, that a deal was struck so newegg could pull a profit on markup for a week or even a few days at the least.


Microcenter got 8320s on day 1, that's how I got mine.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Microcenter got 8320s on day 1, that's how I got mine.


You mean 8320? ;p
Yeah I believe I saw those on the site near the later end of last night, but there is no microcenter local to me.

Edit: ya sneak I saw that edit lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You mean 8320? ;p
> Yeah I believe I saw those on the site near the later end of last night, but there is no microcenter local to me.


Ninjaeditfix.

And that's fine, they're doing the same pricing as newegg, and no CPU/MB deal for now. It's gas + tax vs shipping.


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That was my original theory, that a deal was struck so newegg could pull a profit on markup for a week or even a few days at the least.


That's what I thought too, but Amazon now has the 8350 listed for $229, so I'm thinking the prices will be high for a while. Maybe AMD will see some good sales numbers with these chips.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> That's what I thought too, but Amazon now has the 8350 listed for $229, so I'm thinking the prices will be high for a while. Maybe AMD will see some good sales numbers with these chips.


Any price gouging done by Amazon or Newegg goes to Amazon and Newegg. AMD doesn't see any of the extra money.


----------



## mystiksinner

I've heard a lot about the Gigabyte 990fxa-UD3 but how are the UD7's? think they might overclock better than the UD3?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh I can _boot_ all over the place. 200-220, 230-240, 250-275, even 280-300 if I throw enough volts at it. It's just that nothing is _stable_.


I'm running my 965 at 250 now and it's rock solid. If I can't do the same with my 8350, I will be disappointed.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm running my 965 at 250 now and it's rock solid. If I can't do the same with my 8350, I will be disappointed.


BIOS BIOS BIOS. You have to update from where you are now to run the 8350, and that BIOS may not support the same 250 you're enjoying now.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

I would have bought from tiger if they had them in stock. They have a warehouse like 40 minutes from me. i always get stuff from them in like 2 days. newegg takes forever.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> That's what I thought too, but Amazon now has the 8350 listed for $229, so I'm thinking the prices will be high for a while. Maybe AMD will see some good sales numbers with these chips.


Would you mind linking it? It isn't coming up as a search result on amazon.com


----------



## RipBrood

Amazon: AMD FX 8350


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipBrood*
> 
> Amazon: AMD FX 8350


I'll be damned, I was searching for fx-8350 not fx 8350 and I kept getting the 8150 as a result, they are however OOS already. ;p


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BIOS BIOS BIOS. You have to update from where you are now to run the 8350, and that BIOS may not support the same 250 you're enjoying now.


Ah yes, as with all things new, you have to go through teething pains. Hopefully BIOS rev 1703 will work reasonably well when I get my 8350 installed.

When AMD set the world record last year on Bulldozer, they had CPU Freq set to 267 IIRC. This was done using the Crosshair V Formula board. I'm just sayin'...









My 965 has performed admirably for the past several years and have nothing but good things to say about this CPU. But I am excited about getting my true first 8-core CPU. Hopefully most of the tweaks I currently have applied will still carry over to the 8350, If not, I have a bunch of new learning to do, not that this is a bad thing.


----------



## RipBrood

Ordered my AMD FX 8350 yesterday got shipping info now just awaiting for this long awaited upgrade from my AMD FX 4100 which has done well. OC at 4.6 ghz and a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. R1.1.


----------



## Raven.7

Amazon is already sold out, wow. Newegg must have a million of these things.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Amazon is already sold out, wow. Newegg must have a million of these things.


Still seems like newegg made a deal lol


----------



## RipBrood

Sure they did and thank them for having them in stock been waiting on these to come in so I can once again pull the comp apart an put a Vishera chip in, get rid of my FX 4100 finally.


----------



## Raven.7

Haha, Amazon really price gouged that 8320 until it sold out! $197! LOL!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Haha, Amazon really price gouged that 8320 until it sold out! $197! LOL!


holy crap, even MC only charged me $179.


----------



## Mr357

Mine was only $169.99 at Microcenter!


----------



## auraofjason

Aw man, my max oc with my new 8350 is only 4.6ghz at 1.46v and I'm even hitting 60c at 4.6 on an nh-d14.. 4.7ghz and above can not handle prime95 for a second no matter what volts. I feel like it's my motherboard's chipset (970) that's causing this bad ocing capability though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Mine was only $169.99 at Microcenter!


Ya... I don't like the inner-Chicago MC very much, but the one I normally go to didn't have any.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Aw man, my max oc with my new 8350 is only 4.6ghz at *1.46v* and I'm even hitting *60c* at 4.6 on an *nh-d14.*. 4.7ghz and above can not handle prime95 for a second no matter what volts. I feel like it's my motherboard's chipset (970) that's causing this bad ocing capability though.


Time to re-do your CPU paste.


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Aw man, my max oc with my new 8350 is only 4.6ghz at 1.46v and I'm even hitting 60c at 4.6 on an nh-d14.. 4.7ghz and above can not handle prime95 for a second no matter what volts. I feel like it's my motherboard's chipset (970) that's causing this bad ocing capability though.


I feel your pain lol. After about an hour of overclocking i've only been able to achive 4.4 @ 1.43v. I think cpu-nb should help though...I wasn't able to overclock it even a little on my 6100.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Time to re-do your CPU paste.


Yeah maybe, not sure if it's that though, I did it the exact same way like I've been doing forever and my nh-d14 gets really warm (way warmer than it has ever gotten on my phenom ii x4). Doesn't hurt to try I suppose.


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Any price gouging done by Amazon or Newegg goes to Amazon and Newegg. AMD doesn't see any of the extra money.


I understand, I'm taking it as evidence of high demand.


----------



## Mr357

Someone needs to make a Piledriver OC guide pronto!


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Aw man, my max oc with my new 8350 is only 4.6ghz at 1.46v and I'm even hitting 60c at 4.6 on an nh-d14.. 4.7ghz and above can not handle prime95 for a second no matter what volts. I feel like it's my motherboard's chipset (970) that's causing this bad ocing capability though.


I wouldn't be shocked if it's the motherboard's fault, I'm pretty sure only the 990 chipsets were meant for Bulldozer onwards. Did you get a BIOS update by any chance?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if it's the motherboard's fault, I'm pretty sure only the 990 chipsets were meant for Bulldozer onwards. Did you get a BIOS update by any chance?


Yeah, I'm on the newest f7e bios that supports piledriver, but it was apparently created on 9/14 (according to gigabyte website) which was awhile ago and they just held onto it and released it now. Hopefully a newer bios will fix this. Oh yeah and the f7e bios is also a beta, hmm.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Aw man, my max oc with my new 8350 is only 4.6ghz at 1.46v and I'm even hitting 60c at 4.6 on an nh-d14.. 4.7ghz and above can not handle prime95 for a second no matter what volts. I feel like it's my motherboard's chipset (970) that's causing this bad ocing capability though.


This is gonna sound crazy, but try bus speed OC'ing instead. on my 8120 i couldn't get over 4.1ghz at 1.4 Vid with a 20.5 multi, but with a 17 multi and bus speed Oc, I got 4.3ghz at 1.36-1.37 volts.


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Aw man, my max oc with my new 8350 is only 4.6ghz at 1.46v and I'm even hitting 60c at 4.6 on an nh-d14.. 4.7ghz and above can not handle prime95 for a second no matter what volts. I feel like it's my motherboard's chipset (970) that's causing this bad ocing capability though.


That's sounds low given what we know about bulldozer and piledriver. It is likely your motherboard causing problems, you may have vdroop.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> I've heard a lot about the Gigabyte 990fxa-UD3 but how are the UD7's? think they might overclock better than the UD3?


I am using the UD7 for both the 8150 and now the 8350 and as long as you make sure you get the rev 1.1 ( the one with LLC) they are terrific OC's

Here is my review of the UD7 if you care to have a look









http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/

and my review of the FX-8350 using the UD7

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> That's sounds low given what we know about bulldozer and piledriver. It is likely your motherboard causing problems, you may have vdroop.


Yeah these gigabyte mobos have horrible vdroop. I say 1.46v since that's what it says on cpu-z load, but in the bios I'm putting 1.525 lol.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am using the UD7 for both the 8150 and now the 8350 and as long as you make sure you get the rev 1.1 ( the one with LLC) they are terrific OC's
> Here is my review of the UD7 if you care to have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/
> and my review of the FX-8350 using the UD7
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/


nice review.
i was on the fence about the ud7 and the chv until i just went with asus, as i had never had a gigabyte board before. i'll definitely give them a shot in the future though. their new z77 board looks amazing.


----------



## Maurauder

any official word on what the max temp is? still 70 for the 6300 and 62 for the 8320/8350?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> any official word on what the max temp is? still 70 for the 6300 and 62 for the 8320/8350?


CoreTemp is saying 70C


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> CoreTemp is saying 70C


Is that CPU temp or Core temp? One of the benchmarks showed throttling when core temps reached 70C


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Is that CPU temp or Core temp? One of the benchmarks showed throttling when core temps reached 70C


that would be great if it was cpu temp, however im sure its core temp. and it sucks because of how much the bd/pd cores fluctuate. i turned off throttling when i had my 8150 and same with my 8350. then again i dont have a problem with temps. in the summer though im sure i'll have to take my volts down because i'd be sure to pass the 70c threshold.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

subscribing


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> that would be great if it was cpu temp, however im sure its core temp. and it sucks because of how much the bd/pd cores fluctuate. i turned off throttling when i had my 8150 and same with my 8350. then again i dont have a problem with temps. in the summer though im sure i'll have to take my volts down because i'd be sure to pass the 70c threshold.


You and me are running about the same want to do some comparing Benches and post in General Hardware section?









I can bench at 5.2ghz but my 24/7 OC is 5.1ghz Just did not see a reason for the little gain and all the volts i needed for it.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Is that CPU temp or Core temp? One of the benchmarks showed throttling when core temps reached 70C


To be honest, I'm not sure. There is always confusion and zero clarification over what means what.

If you're getting close to 70c, I'd certainly suggest you start turning down the voltage before you burn down your house.


----------



## Particle

I can confirm that the GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.0 works fine with the FX-8350 with BIOS F9e.

Some quick comparisons between an 8120 (BD) and 8350 (PD) with identical platforms, timings, and frequencies. This is at a flat 4 GHz without any power saving or turbo enabled.

8120 / 8350
7zip 1 GB LZMA2 Ultra: 4m47s / 4m38s (3% Better)
Cinebench R11.5 Multi: 5.73 / 6.93 (21% Better)
Cinebench R11.5 Single: 0.98 / 1.06 (8% Better)
SuperPI 1M: 21.512s / 22.496s (5% Worse)
wPrime 32M: 9.016s / 8.779s (3% Better)

This is all quite informal of course. I didn't average together 10 runs of these programs or anything. I just wanted to feel the improvement a bit personally.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You and me are running about the same want to do some comparing Benches and post in General Hardware section?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can bench at 5.2ghz but my 24/7 OC is 5.1ghz Just did not see a reason for the little gain and all the volts i needed for it.


sure, lets do it. the only program i go right now is 3dmark 11 and cinebench but i can download more. my volts are pretty high at the moment but i kinda wanna keep it as my 24/7









but if not my 24/7 will be the straight forward multi only oc to 5ghz.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure. There is always confusion and zero clarification over what means what.
> If you're getting close to 70c, I'd certainly suggest you start turning down the voltage before you burn down your house.


well, in core temp the program, core temp is core temp, and AMd reccomended the BD chips stay below 62core, But many of us push it a bit past that (i've heard of 67 for a while with no ill effects).

I'm just wondering how the heat is doing.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> sure, lets do it. the only program i go right now is 3dmark 11 and cinebench but i can download more. my volts are pretty high at the moment but i kinda wanna keep it as my 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if not my 24/7 will be the straight forward multi only oc to 5ghz.


I will down clock to 5ghz so it is fair I scored 12400 Cpu In 3d mark 11.. Which i forgot to save would have to run again...

And this is my Cinebench



Chose Which ever 5 you like send me a Pm we can run this weekend if you like.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I will down clock to 5ghz so it is fair I scored 12400 Cpu In 3d mark 11.. Which i forgot to save would have to run again...
> And this is my Cinebench
> 
> Chose Which ever 5 you like send me a Pm we can run this weekend if you like.


are you talking about your 3770k oc'd to 5ghz? and benching that? haha if so, it doesn't matter, anything past 5ghz or at 5ghz and people will get the picture.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> are you talking about your 3770k oc'd to 5ghz? and benching that? haha if so, it doesn't matter, anything past 5ghz or at 5ghz and people will get the picture.


Yes i will down clock my 3770k to 5ghz to match your 24/7 Over clock so it is a fair bench comparing... Since both Chips seem to max out around the same Mhz.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes i will down clock my 3770k to 5ghz to match your 24/7 Over clock so it is a fair bench comparing... Since both Chips seem to max out around the same Mhz.


okay cool man. we'll do 3dmark11 and cinebench, the other 3 are up to you lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> okay cool man. we'll do 3dmark11 and cinebench, the other 3 are up to you lol


I can not pick them ppl will say i was cherry picking.. You have to pick them lol Get some ideas from the guys here as what you should run









Anywho back to buggy Borderlands 2 and its 40% cpu use on 1 core and 30% on the others and 50% Gpu use.. and dropping from 120fps down to 80fps and no hardware use changing lol


----------



## ebduncan

for folks wondering on how to overclock these chips they are identical to the Bulldozer Chips. Piledriver cpus seem to average a higher overclock overall.

For the the folks with revision 1.0 Gigabyte boards with out LLC. You do not need LLC to get good overclocks. LLC is nothing special, the only thing it does it boost your voltage under cpu load to counter Voltage Drop. Nothing else, you can also combat voltage drop by setting the value higher in bios, with out LLC. However please be advised if your not using cool and quiet, your processor will not experience Voltage drop at idle. Thus Be sure to run Cool and quiet, so when your cpu is not loaded your voltage will not be higher than it should be. Cool and Quiet does nothing to effect a stable overclock, don't let people fool you into thinking you must turn it off to get a higher clock rate. In other words use cool and quiet, your room will be cooler, your power bill will be lower, and it will not effect your overclock!

For the people new to Bulldozer/Piledriver here are some tips to live by.

Cpu Voltage- 1.35-1.50 is safe. (you can go higher but you will need VERY GOOD cooling i would not exceed 1.6volts and remember anything past 1.5 volts your playing with fire)
North bridge Voltage- up to 1.4 is safe
Ram- Voltage up to 1.7 is safe

Bulldozer and Piledriver Clock higher the lower the cpu temp is. Try and stay under 50c full load. If your above 50c full load then you will not achieve as good of a overclock.

Keep a eye on north bridge Temp. The 990FxA north bridge runs hot, while it is safe up to 80c, make sure you have active cooling on it if your overvolting it. Not only does it help with stability, but you don't want to burn your north bridge out.

For Best results in pure clock speed, keep Hypertransport and North Bridge speeds linked at the same speed, also for pure clock speed keep these values at stock speed. Overclocking the Hypertransport and North Bridge will cut into your max Stable frequency. (not by much though and be sure to test with benchmarks what works best for you)

Last Note if your have more than 2 sticks of ram forget trying to run higher memory speed. You will be limited to lower memory speed, so go for best latency instead.

Good Luck and happy overclocking.


----------



## auraofjason

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> for folks wondering on how to overclock these chips they are identical to the Bulldozer Chips. Piledriver cpus seem to average a higher overclock overall.
> For the the folks with revision 1.0 Gigabyte boards with out LLC. You do not need LLC to get good overclocks. LLC is nothing special, the only thing it does it boost your voltage under cpu load to counter Voltage Drop. Nothing else, you can also combat voltage drop by setting the value higher in bios, with out LLC. However please be advised if your not using cool and quiet, your processor will not experience Voltage drop at idle. Thus Be sure to run Cool and quiet, so when your cpu is not loaded your voltage will not be higher than it should be. Cool and Quiet does nothing to effect a stable overclock, don't let people fool you into thinking you must turn it off to get a higher clock rate. In other words use cool and quiet, your room will be cooler, your power bill will be lower, and it will not effect your overclock!
> For the people new to Bulldozer/Piledriver here are some tips to live by.
> Cpu Voltage- 1.35-1.50 is safe. (you can go higher but you will need VERY GOOD cooling i would not exceed 1.6volts and remember anything past 1.5 volts your playing with fire)
> North bridge Voltage- up to 1.4 is safe
> Ram- Voltage up to 1.7 is safe
> Bulldozer and Piledriver Clock higher the lower the cpu temp is. Try and stay under 50c full load. If your above 50c full load then you will not achieve as good of a overclock.
> Keep a eye on north bridge Temp. The 990FxA north bridge runs hot, while it is safe up to 80c, make sure you have active cooling on it if your overvolting it. Not only does it help with stability, but you don't want to burn your north bridge out.
> For Best results in pure clock speed, keep Hypertransport and North Bridge speeds linked at the same speed, also for pure clock speed keep these values at stock speed. Overclocking the Hypertransport and North Bridge will cut into your max Stable frequency. (not by much though and be sure to test with benchmarks what works best for you)
> Last Note if your have more than 2 sticks of ram forget trying to run higher memory speed. You will be limited to lower memory speed, so go for best latency instead.
> Good Luck and happy overclocking.





Thanks, but I still just cannot get over 4.6ghz no matter what I do sadly. Pretty sure it's my 970 chipset/old beta bios. At 4.7ghz, the temps and voltage get out of control (I need like 1.575v in bios for 4.7ghz). At 4.8ghz+, just pressing start on prime95 will instantly freeze my computer or instantly gives an "ERROR ILLEGAL SUMOUT" until it crashes in the next 2 seconds.

Oddly enough, a run of cinebench was stable at 5ghz with only 1.5v in bios (like 1.46v in windows) while 4.7ghz at 1.575 can't do a second of prime95.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Thanks, but I still just cannot get over 4.6ghz no matter what I do sadly. Pretty sure it's my 970 chipset/old beta bios. At 4.7ghz, the temps and voltage get out of control (I need like 1.575v in bios for 4.7ghz). At 4.8ghz+, just pressing start on prime95 will instantly freeze my computer or instantly gives an "ERROR ILLEGAL SUMOUT" until it crashes in the next 2 seconds.
> 
> Oddly enough, a run of cinebench was stable at 5ghz with only 1.5v in bios (like 1.46v in windows) while 4.7ghz at 1.575 can't do a second of prime95.


you need more power phases, the 970's chipset boards don't have them, and if they do, they are not cooled.

8+2 power phase is a requirement for the 8XXX series and overclocking.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you need more power phases, the 970's chipset boards don't have them, and if they do, they are not cooled.
> 8+2 power phase is a requirement for the 8XXX series and overclocking.


Yeah, the ga-970a-ud3 has the same exact vrm system as the ga-990fxa-ud3 (8+2 heatinked, same exact heatsinks in fact).


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Yeah, the ga-970a-ud3 has the same exact vrm system as the ga-990fxa-ud3 (8+2 heatinked, same exact heatsinks in fact).


I'm betting my money on the chipset being the problem. Again, 990s were the ones meant to run Bulldozer and on-wards. Maybe hope for a BIOS update down the road or if possible at all, grab a 990FX chipset. I posted a link an good MSi board from Newegg, CompUSA has it cheaper, but you don't get the free 8GBs of RAM.

EDIT: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130649&name=AMD-Motherboards


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Yeah, the ga-970a-ud3 has the same exact vrm system as the ga-990fxa-ud3 (8+2 heatinked, same exact heatsinks in fact).


the heatsinks are different, but yes the vrms are the same.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Thanks, but I still just cannot get over 4.6ghz no matter what I do sadly. Pretty sure it's my 970 chipset/old beta bios. At 4.7ghz, the temps and voltage get out of control (I need like 1.575v in bios for 4.7ghz). At 4.8ghz+, just pressing start on prime95 will instantly freeze my computer or instantly gives an "ERROR ILLEGAL SUMOUT" until it crashes in the next 2 seconds.
> Oddly enough, a run of cinebench was stable at 5ghz with only 1.5v in bios (like 1.46v in windows) while 4.7ghz at 1.575 can't do a second of prime95.


try this - get your clocks to where you'd like them to be. then start with low voltages on everything your overclocking - each bsod or failed post, clear cmos and up the voltage bit by bit. you'll be surprised what clocks can run at lower voltages than you'd think. when i first started overclocking my 8350 i made 5ghz at 1.47 volts. i never thought it could do that so they were really high just for 5ghz but i brought them down more and it stabilized. then again i overclocked even more and now my 8350 is sitting at 1.54 volts


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the heatsinks are different, but yes the vrms are the same.


They are? They look the exact same to me o.o, unless I'm missing something which I may be.

ga-970a-ud3
ga-990fxa-ud3


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> try this - get your clocks to where you'd like them to be. then start with low voltages on everything your overclocking - each bsod or failed post, clear cmos and up the voltage bit by bit. you'll be surprised what clocks can run at lower voltages than you'd think. when i first started overclocking my 8350 i made 5ghz at 1.47 volts. i never thought it could do that so they were really high just for 5ghz but i brought them down more and it stabilized. then again i overclocked even more and now my 8350 is sitting at 1.54 volts


Yeah that's basically what I did. I tried at first 4.5ghz and it needed 1.375v in bios to boot, and 1.45v in bios (1.4v in windows) to be stable. Now for 4.6ghz I need 1.525v in bios (1.46v in windows). Maybe I just got a combination of a bad chip and bad chipset/bios lol.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Yeah that's basically what I did. I tried at first 4.5ghz and it needed 1.375v in bios to boot, and 1.45v in bios (1.4v in windows) to be stable. Now for 4.6ghz I need 1.525v in bios (1.46v in windows). Maybe I just got a combination of a bad chip and bad chipset/bios lol.


that jump from needing 1.45v in bios to 1.525v in bios is ridiculous for 0.1ghz difference. i would now say it's your bios. i wouldnt say you got a bad chip though, you SHOULD be able to get at least 5ghz from it. you may just need a more solid foundation (motherboard)


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> I've heard a lot about the Gigabyte 990fxa-UD3 but how are the UD7's? think they might overclock better than the UD3?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the UD7 for both the 8150 and now the 8350 and as long as you make sure you get the rev 1.1 ( the one with LLC) they are terrific OC's
> 
> Here is my review of the UD7 if you care to have a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/
> 
> and my review of the FX-8350 using the UD7
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/
Click to expand...

I'm suffering right now because I have a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5.







I am considering buying a newer revision of the 990FXA-UD3, since it seems to be pretty much the same as the UD5, just fewer PCIe slots, which I only need two of anyway.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> For the the folks with revision 1.0 Gigabyte boards with out LLC. You do not need LLC to get good overclocks. LLC is nothing special, the only thing it does it boost your voltage under cpu load to counter Voltage Drop. Nothing else, you can also combat voltage drop by setting the value higher in bios, with out LLC. However please be advised if your not using cool and quiet, your processor will not experience Voltage drop at idle. Thus Be sure to run Cool and quiet, so when your cpu is not loaded your voltage will not be higher than it should be. Cool and Quiet does nothing to effect a stable overclock, don't let people fool you into thinking you must turn it off to get a higher clock rate. In other words use cool and quiet, your room will be cooler, your power bill will be lower, and it will not effect your overclock!


I beg to differ regarding the LLC. LLC has six settings from auto-low-medium-high-ultra high-and extreme. Each setting has a different characteristics about it. For example high holds a straight level voltage at what you set. ultra high will bump the voltage under loads slightly, but then holds a straight line on voltage. You can use the one that suits you and your overclock, however there is a very big difference in performance and voltage needed to obtain any particular OC. The following screen cap is from my review comparing the UD7 rev 1.0 vs the Rev 1.1. the first shot is with no LLC and you can see how the Voltage fluctuates under load. In fact the voltage in the first chart was set at 1.52v and dropped so quickly when I started the stress test it missed the initial drop on the chart, but you can see the ripple and drop to below 1.43v. It actually would drop down to 1.39v when set at 1.52v! The next two charts are with LLC set to Ultra in this case. you can see the tight parameters it keeps on the voltage on both the Vcore and the 12v rail, and gone is the ripple which is not good for the stability or life of the CPU. Set to extreme setting it merely held the voltage right at the set voltage and niether added or dropped voltage.The difference with this CPU (the FX-8150) in this case was a max OC of 4.7GHz @ 1.556 without LLC with UD7rev 1.0 whereas I was able to get a stable 5.0GHz @ 1.488-1.504v depending on which software or BIOS reading you went by ( with LLC and the rev 1.1 UD7. So besides holding the line and keeping the voltage steady and precise, it also takes less and gets rid of the voltage fluctuation.

The charts can be seen here:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/6.htm


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I'm suffering right now because I have a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering buying a newer revision of the 990FXA-UD3, since it seems to be pretty much the same as the UD5, just fewer PCIe slots, which I only need two of anyway.


by fewer you mean 4 instead of 5 lol. sorry to hear that though







i have never felt okay when i've had a motherboard and then they release a new revision of it. when they released the CHV Formula Z i kinda freaked out - all that time between releases... i still wonder what the exact differences are.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Someone needs to make a Piledriver OC guide pronto!


As soon as we can figure one out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if it's the motherboard's fault, I'm pretty sure only the 990 chipsets were meant for Bulldozer onwards. Did you get a BIOS update by any chance?


900-series in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Yeah these gigabyte mobos have horrible vdroop. I say 1.46v since that's what it says on cpu-z load, but in the bios I'm putting 1.525 lol.


Correction; the ones without LLC have horrible Vdroop. aka any rev 1.0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R*
> 
> subscribing


You can do that without posting with the subscribe button at the top of each page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> fYou do not need LLC to get good overclocks. LLC is nothing special, *the only thing it does it boost your voltage under cpu load to counter Voltage Drop.*


Ah, I remember when i still thought that.

Actually, Gigabyte LLC has 5 settings besides auto.

Regular: let voltage drop under load.
Normal: Let voltage drop a little bit under load.
High: Hold voltage steady under load.
Very high: Add a little voltage under load.
Extreme: Add lots of voltage under load.

Even with my Ph II, setting it to High solidified my 4.3 OC.

That whole thing is full of errors. More RAM does not hold back OC (aside from extra temps), and if it does, you're screwed over on low timings too (the reason it would hold back RAM OC is if one stick isnt as good as the others, lowest common denominator), It works both ways. The NB is fine completely unsupervised. You can use almost any voltage you want if you can keep the temps in check. C'n'Q is almost always turned off, along with any other power saving features and turbo to ensure _stability_, not higher clocks. This is because for anyone who has used Overdrive, jumping around speeds is the surest way to get yourself a bluescreen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Yeah, the ga-970a-ud3 has the same exact vrm system as the ga-990fxa-ud3 (8+2 heatinked, same exact heatsinks in fact).


You are correct. The 970A-UD3 is one hell of a budge board. Add a few PCI-e lanes, paint it black, and you got yourself a 990FXA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the heatsinks are different, but yes the vrms are the same.


No they aren't. Learn your Giga boards man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ regarding the LLC. LLC has six settings from auto-low-medium-high-ultra high-and extreme. Each setting has a different characteristics about it. For example high holds a straight level voltage at what you set. ultra high will bump the voltage under loads slightly, but then holds a straight line on voltage. You can use the one that suits you and your overclock, however there is a very big difference in performance and voltage needed to obtain any particular OC. The following screen cap is from my review comparing the UD7 rev 1.0 vs the Rev 1.1. the first shot is with no LLC and you can see how the Voltage fluctuates under load. In fact the voltage in the first chart was set at 1.52v and dropped so quickly when I started the stress test it missed the initial drop on the chart, but you can see the ripple and drop to below 1.43v. It actually would drop down to 1.39v when set at 1.52v! The next two charts are with LLC set to Ultra in this case. you can see the tight parameters it keeps on the voltage on both the Vcore and the 12v rail, and gone is the ripple which is not good for the stability or life of the CPU. Set to extreme setting it merely held the voltage right at the set voltage and niether added or dropped voltage.The difference with this CPU (the FX-8150) in this case was a max OC of 4.7GHz @ 1.556 without LLC with UD7rev 1.0 whereas I was able to get a stable 5.0GHz @ 1.488-1.504v depending on which software or BIOS reading you went by ( with LLC and the rev 1.1 UD7. So besides holding the line and keeping the voltage steady and precise, it also takes less and gets rid of the voltage fluctuation.
> The charts can be seen here:
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/6.htm


We have a winner! Though I'm not suprised.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I'm suffering right now because I have a rev. 1.0 990FXA-UD5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering buying a newer revision of the 990FXA-UD3, since it seems to be pretty much the same as the UD5, just fewer PCIe slots, which I only need two of anyway.


I'm about to flip on the MSi board, I completely despise this Gigabyte thing. Worst purchase I've made yet.


----------



## Raven.7

Does anyone know how good AsRock's 990FX boards are? I know the make good Intel boards, but I have no experience regarding AMDs.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Correction; the ones without LLC have horrible Vdroop. aka any rev 1.0.


Actually my ga-970a-ud3 rev 1.1 has llc but it's stupid and only lets me choose extreme or regular.. basically if you set 1.5v in bios you get to choose: "in loads do you want 1.4v with regular or 1.6v on extreme in windows? While idle, do you want 1.6v with regular or 1.4v with extreme?"


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Actually my ga-970a-ud3 rev 1.1 has llc but it's stupid and only lets me choose extreme or regular.. basically if you set 1.5v in bios you get to choose: "in loads do you want 1.4v with regular or 1.6v on extreme in windows? While idle, do you want 1.6v with regular or 1.4v with extreme?"


.... THAT sucks. Call up gigabyte and complain, because that can't be normal. BIOS issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm about to flip on the MSi board, I completely despise this Gigabyte thing. Worst purchase I've made yet.


Or you could buy from someone who's boards don't have a history of exploding, like Asus. Going from Giga to MSI is LOL, although if you're stuck on a 1.0, then that sucks.


----------



## Raven.7

I already called gigabyte and complained about the lack of LLC in Rev1.0 boards, they told me screw off and go buy Rev 1.1.

I'm about to pull the trigger on this: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme4/

Thoughts?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I already called gigabyte and complained about the lack of LLC in Rev1.0 boards, they told me screw off and go buy Rev 1.1.
> I'm about to pull the trigger on this: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme4/
> Thoughts?


Honestly, the best amd mobos right now are made by asus sad to say (since they are screwing the non r2.0 users over I think). They have their digi+ vrms, uefi, an actual functioning LLC, and some other features.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Does anyone know how good AsRock's 990FX boards are? I know the make good Intel boards, but I have no experience regarding AMDs.


I have only built 2 machines with Asrock boards - both uATX FM2 boards for my grandkids .
The boards seem to be of good quality and have had no issues at all over the last couple of weeks - no complaints at all . but I have not had experience with their 990fx boards but I would not expect any issues . That said I personally prefer Gigabyte .


----------



## ebduncan

LLC is pointless....

i can set the voltage in my bios to 1.55 and get 1.5 volts under load. Which is all i need to run at 5ghz. on my 8120. LLC or not, it doesn't matter. LLC just gives you a setting in bios to toy with to correct V-drop issues. It doesn't allow you to get better overclocks for people who know what they are doing, and can set the bios voltage to what is required to get the correct voltage under load, its simple.

I do not study gigabyte boards, so forgive me if they heatsinks are the same, just figured it was a 970 board and they were not.

About the memory. Bulldozer and Piledriver both only support 1866 ram in two memory slots. Not 4. Thus if you are running 4 sticks of ram, you stress the memory controller more, and will not achieve the same clock rates if you had 2 memory sticks.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> LLC is pointless....
> i can set the voltage in my bios to 1.55 and get 1.5 volts under load. Which is all i need to run at 5ghz. on my 8120. LLC or not, it doesn't matter. LLC just gives you a setting in bios to toy with to correct V-drop issues. It doesn't allow you to get better overclocks for people who know what they are doing, and can set the bios voltage to what is required to get the correct voltage under load, its simple.
> I do not study gigabyte boards, so forgive me if they heatsinks are the same, just figured it was a 970 board and they were not.
> About the memory. Bulldozer and Piledriver both only support 1866 ram in two memory slots. Not 4. Thus if you are running 4 sticks of ram, you stress the memory controller more, and will not achieve the same clock rates if you had 2 memory sticks.


Are you saying VDrop issues have absolutely zero effects on overclock stability?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I already called gigabyte and complained about the lack of LLC in Rev1.0 boards, they told me screw off and go buy Rev 1.1.
> I'm about to pull the trigger on this: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme4/
> Thoughts?


If the build quality is as good as their FM2 boards - and I would be surprised if it was not , I would say it would be a good board .
That said - I am sticking with my UD3 (rev 1.0) I do not really understand LLC and if I do not understand it I probably don't need it .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I already called gigabyte and complained about the lack of LLC in Rev1.0 boards, they told me screw off and go buy Rev 1.1.
> I'm about to pull the trigger on this: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme4/
> Thoughts?


Probably because it's a hardware thing and they can't magicly add it to the board via software... That's why I didn't tell you to call them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Honestly, the best amd mobos right now are made by asus sad to say (since they are screwing the non r2.0 users over I think). They have their digi+ vrms, uefi, an actual functioning LLC, and some other features.


My LLC is working just fine, that's why I said to call Giga. It's very likely a BIOS issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> *stuff*.


... Just go read my post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> If the build quality is as good as their FM2 boards - and I would be surprised if it was not , I would say it would be a good board .
> That said - I am sticking with my UD3 (rev 1.0) I do not really understand LLC and if I do not understand it I probably don't need it .


LLC holds voltage steady and helps to solidify stability.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Does anyone know how good AsRock's 990FX boards are? I know the make good Intel boards, but I have no experience regarding AMDs.


I have the 990fx extreme 3 , good stable board for stock speeds. It has terrible v droop though when trying to push it and i have yet to get a decent FSB speed out of it. No comparison between it and my MSI boards - the GD 70's have been good to me.... look at the 960T overclock in my signature


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Does anyone know how good AsRock's 990FX boards are? I know the make good Intel boards, but I have no experience regarding AMDs.


I'm using an ASRock 990FX Extreme4 board and really like it. I'm able to run my 8120 at 4.6ghz @ 1.438v stable, though cooling is a problem. I Also think they are a good value compared to the Asus boards. If you get one though, get either the 990FX fatality or the Extreme4, because the Extreme3 does not have 8+2phase power.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Are you saying VDrop issues have absolutely zero effects on overclock stability?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Probably because it's a hardware thing and they can't magicly add it to the board via software... That's why I didn't tell you to call them.
> My LLC is working just fine, that's why I said to call Giga. It's very likely a BIOS issue.
> ... Just go read my post.
> LLC holds voltage steady and helps to solidify stability.


like these guys are saying - LLC plays a lowkey but vital role when your cpu is overclocked. that is exactly why they're included in the bios for the more expensive boards.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Are you saying VDrop issues have absolutely zero effects on overclock stability?


LOL absolutely, there is no need for stable voltage in any oc....


----------



## passey

any 1 actualy got the 8350 and running windows 8?

If so whats your WEI score for it just out of curiousity?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> LOL absolutely, there is no need for stable voltage in any oc....


IKR? My 5.0 is stable from 1.6v all the way down to 1.4v.









Now seriously, the steady-line LLC ("High") should be built into all motherboards, with the option to change it on higher ones.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> LLC is pointless....
> i can set the voltage in my bios to 1.55 and get 1.5 volts under load. Which is all i need to run at 5ghz. on my 8120. LLC or not, it doesn't matter. LLC just gives you a setting in bios to toy with to correct V-drop issues. It doesn't allow you to get better overclocks for people who know what they are doing, and can set the bios voltage to what is required to get the correct voltage under load, its simple.
> I do not study gigabyte boards, so forgive me if they heatsinks are the same, just figured it was a 970 board and they were not.
> About the memory. Bulldozer and Piledriver both only support 1866 ram in two memory slots. Not 4. Thus if you are running 4 sticks of ram, you stress the memory controller more, and will not achieve the same clock rates if you had 2 memory sticks.


.....hmmmm, so knowing what you are doing magically makes ripple disappear? good to know.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> .....hmmmm, so knowing what you are doing magically makes ripple disappear? good to know.


We should all just do some boostcap vmods with max v limit regulation to keep them ripples down/currents up and provide all that fun amperage.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> About the memory. Bulldozer and Piledriver both only support 1866 ram in two memory slots. Not 4. Thus if you are running 4 sticks of ram, you stress the memory controller more, and will not achieve the same clock rates if you had 2 memory sticks.


I would like to point out how cute this logic is. Remember how Ph IIs only supported 1333 in dual and 1066 with all 4?

Ya...... about that...
In fact, I even did it again, with even more RAM.

For the record, Corsair's 8GB sticks are poor clockers. Can drop them to 9-9-9, but thats about all you'll get. They aren't Samsung's, that's for sure.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Are you saying VDrop issues have absolutely zero effects on overclock stability?


I am not saying v-drop doesn't cause problems. I am saying you don't need LLC to fix the issue.

take it for what it is worth. I am not going to explain things again. Kyad- no offense, your article sucks. In my opinion as a professional overclocker which attends Amd events.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would like to point out how cute this logic is. Remember how Ph IIs only supported 1333 in dual and 1066 with all 4?
> Ya...... about that...


I didn't know that obviously my CPU didn't either - I have been running 4 x 4gig sticks of Kingston 1333 on my 965 since I got it


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IKR? My 5.0 is stable from 1.6v all the way down to 1.4v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now seriously, the steady-line LLC ("High") should be built into all motherboards, with the option to change it on higher ones.


Which is why Gigabyte telling me to piss off really annoyed the hell out me. I might just get something else, RMA the board and see what they send me back.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would like to point out how cute this logic is. Remember how Ph IIs only supported 1333 in dual and 1066 with all 4?
> Ya...... about that...
> In fact, I even did it again, with even more RAM.
> For the record, Corsair's 8GB sticks are poor clockers. Can drop them to 9-9-9, but thats about all you'll get. They aren't Samsung's, that's for sure.


I would like to see the amd published tech doc stating such, I mean something from amd, not a motherboard maker who used it as an excuse for bad slot placement and to long of trace routes to processor from those slots.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would like to point out how cute this logic is. Remember how Ph IIs only supported 1333 in dual and 1066 with all 4?
> Ya...... about that...
> In fact, I even did it again, with even more RAM.
> for the record, Corsair's 8GB sticks are poor clockers. Can drop the to 9-9-9, but thats about all you'll get. They aren't Samsung's, that's for sure.


32GB's ROFL







thats work'in that IMC


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I am not saying v-drop doesn't cause problems. I am saying you don't need LLC to fix the issue.
> take it for what it is worth. I am not going to explain things again. Kyad- no offense, your article sucks. In my opinion as a professional overclocker which attends Amd events.


Never wrote an article, but you clearly don't like being proven wrong, so you should probably stop saying wrong things.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I am not saying v-drop doesn't cause problems. I am saying you don't need LLC to fix the issue.
> take it for what it is worth. I am not going to explain things again. Kyad- no offense, your article sucks. In my opinion as a professional overclocker which attends Amd events.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Which is why Gigabyte telling me to piss off really annoyed the hell out me. I might just get something else, RMA the board and see what they send me back.


sell it on ebay. i sell stuff all the time there.

though im pretty excited to start selling components on this website in the future..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I would like to see the amd published tech doc stating such, I mean something from amd, not a motherboard maker who used it as an excuse for bad slot placement and to long of trace routes to processor from those slots.


eh, wiki says it, but dead link.

"However, similar to the way the original Phenom handled DDR2-1066, current Phenom II platforms limit the usage of DDR3-1333 to one DIMM per channel; otherwise, the DIMMs are underclocked to DDR3-1066.[9]"

Either way, I was running 1800 on 16GB (4x4) and 1500 on 32GB (4x8), so that logic is still extremely wrong. Would have been 1600 for the 32GB, but I wanted to keep my FSB more then I wanted the RAM speed.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> sell it on ebay. i sell stuff all the time there.
> though im pretty excited to start selling components on this website in the future..


Haha, me too. Only 10 rep to go! Trying to hold my X6 1090t as long as possible so I can try and sell it here, to people who know what they're doing.

Not a big fan of eBay, their selling fees are awfully ******ed and support is non-existent. I prefer selling on Amazon myself.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> eh, wiki says it, but dead link.
> "However, similar to the way the original Phenom handled DDR2-1066, current Phenom II platforms limit the usage of DDR3-1333 to one DIMM per channel; otherwise, the DIMMs are underclocked to DDR3-1066.[9]"
> Either way, I was running 1800 on 16GB (4x4) and 1500 on 32GB (4x8), so that logic is still extremely wrong. Would have been 1600 for the 32GB, but I wanted to keep my FSB more then I wanted the RAM speed.


Ehh wiki could have been written by anyone that's why I would like to see an amd tech doc on it. ;p
Plus if it's true, for just about ever I have been running 4 sticks oc'd on every amd system I've touched for years with no stability degradation, and well above 1333 per stick.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Haha, me too. Only 10 rep to go! Trying to hold my X6 1090t as long as possible so I can try and sell it here, to people who know what they're doing.
> Not a big fan of eBay, their selling fees are awfully ******ed and support is non-existent. I prefer selling on Amazon myself.


Go get an asus board. rofl


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ehh wiki could have been written by anyone that's why I would like to see an amd tech doc on it. ;p
> Plus if it's true, for just about ever I have been running 4 sticks oc'd on every amd system I've touched for years with no stability degradation, and well above 1333 per stick.


You've been running OC'd forever then, Ph II is only rated for 1333. Here's some nice info if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Go get an asus board. rofl


I'm terrified of ASUS motherboards, I have no idea why.


----------



## pony-tail

OK I just did some research on LLC .
It , if I understand correctly is a software controlled hardware implemented , extension of the VRMs that basically acts as a fine tuned voltage and current filter to maintain a constant voltage over varying loads - making up for the shortcomings of the VRM design and implementation .
So it appears LLC = good
No LLC = Bad .
but with better designed VRMs LLC = redundant .


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm terrified of ASUS motherboards, I have no idea why.


It's because nobody actually knows how to pronounce ASUS LOL


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You've been running OC'd forever then, Ph II is only rated for 1333. Here's some nice info if you haven't seen it.


Skimmed through it twice, did searches on both speeds, and for the life of me could not find drop down on clock if using more than 2.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It's because nobody actually knows how to pronounce ASUS LOL


I've always said it like "a" seuss, like Dr Seuss.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Skimmed through it twice, did searches on both speeds, and for the life of me could not find drop down on clock if using more than 2.


Nor could I, but it is an AMD writen Overclocking guide.







That's why I went to the wiki, 'cause I was sure I saw it before somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> OK I just did some research on LLC .
> It , if I understand correctly is a software controlled hardware implemented , extension of the VRMs that basically acts as a fine tuned voltage and current filter to maintain a constant voltage over varying loads - making up for the shortcomings of the VRM design and implementation .
> So it appears LLC = good
> No LLC = Bad .
> but with better designed VRMs LLC = redundant .


aaaand you hit the nail on the head.

But if you get creative, you can use LLC as a kinda-speedstep. Run 1.4v normally, kick it up to 1.45 under load, thus using less power when idle without using C'n'Q and stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I've always said it like "a" seuss, like Dr Seuss.


Same.


----------



## pony-tail

I have always pronounced it - "a" suss.
But I am an Aussie what would I know about pronunciation


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I have always pronounced it - "a" suss.
> But I am an Aussie what would I know about pronunciation


I have heard people say it like "a" sauce.


----------



## Raven.7

I'm going to hold off and see how the motherboard performs. If I can get an extra 700-800mhz out of the chip like the board allowed me to with my 1090T, I might just stick it out.

If not, I'll have plenty of time to have a new motherboard shipped next day.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> OK I just did some research on LLC .
> It , if I understand correctly is a software controlled hardware implemented , extension of the VRMs that basically acts as a fine tuned voltage and current filter to maintain a constant voltage over varying loads - making up for the shortcomings of the VRM design and implementation .
> So it appears LLC = good
> No LLC = Bad .
> but with better designed VRMs LLC = redundant .


right, but thus far nobody has, although I am about to put the screws to this PowIRstage IR3550 and see how good it is.

I have gone with ace-us


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm going to hold off and see how the motherboard performs. If I can get an extra 700-800mhz out of the chip like the board allowed me to with my 1090T, I might just stick it out.
> If not, I'll have plenty of time to have a new motherboard shipped next day.


If it comes down to that, you may have to go through the torture of watching it ship in state, out of state, back in state, out of state then back for delivery again. ;p


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> If it comes down to that, you may have to go through the torture of watching it ship in state, out of state, back in state, out of state then back for delivery again. ;p


Don't you dare jinx it!


----------



## Cheese Cake

When I have money I'm going replace my 8120 with the 8350 >: D so excited.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> I will have one myself shortly after NCIX retails it. I already have more than enough money set aside, thanks to the great price!


Yep. I will order mine ASAP at NCIX as well








Subbed until I get my own, I'm still waiting on my ASUS C5-Z (friday!)

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Also building Funtoo from stage 3 and compiling every piece of software with GCC 4.7 optimizations once I get the base system up. I wonder how much ass Blender is going to kick with optimized CFLAGs in Funtoo? My guess, a **** ton judging by the way phoronix GCC compiler benchmark shows a 50% increase when using modern GCC. Buying PD and compiling your own Linux software is probably going to make this chip god-tier when compared to Intel's similarly priced options. Specially considering modern CPU benchmarking is ICC BS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I'm whining about. What a nice benchmark to have such fair and balanced words like that.


1: I was thinking the same thing when I ordered my Crosshair V-Z last week: "When I can have enough quality VRM to push my X6 beyond 3.7 *and stay stable*, I build gen/funtoo right away fully optimized."








2: I was thinking about the same thing when I was checking out the Bulldozer benchmarks: "Most of these benchmarks are either compiled with Intel Optimizations or just uses ICC and all Intel flags Forward. That's why Intel performs so well, because the program is _*expecting*_ the CPU to understand Intel assembly... If there's no decent Linux Benchmarks by the time I finish reading that C++ book, I might try to make my own. Personally, I'd compile any mass production either in AMD and Intel-specific versions (2 releases) or simply optimize with what *both* processor supports (-march=i686 ) and use *IF AMD* and *IF INTEL* statements. And I'm not even talking about the "Cripple AMD" thing.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> If it comes down to that, you may have to go through the torture of watching it ship in state, out of state, back in state, out of state then back for delivery again. ;p


I am more worried about the dreaded "Backorder" due to them running out of stock once Australia post has it it is just a "short" wait but I know it is coming and if it goes on Backorder I can't afford to buy one somewhere else as I have to put a Transmission in my car $$$$$$$.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I am more worried about the dreaded "Backorder" due to them running out of stock once Australia post has it it is just a "short" wait but I know it is coming and if it goes on Backorder I can't afford to buy one somewhere else as I have to put a Transmission in my car $$$$$$$.


Ouch, well hopefully at some point you can have both a proc/board running and a working transmission. From there on it'll be happy days.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I am more worried about the dreaded "Backorder" due to them running out of stock once Australia post has it it is just a "short" wait but I know it is coming and if it goes on Backorder I can't afford to buy one somewhere else as I have to put a Transmission in my car $$$$$$$.


There is nothing I hate more than backorders.

As soon as I saw the figures from foreign sites, I went ahead and ordered mine as soon as it went up on Newegg. I didn't even want to risk waiting for Amazon, the only site I normally order from


----------



## Leftfield2263

So have we concluded that when OC'g there isnt much difference between the 8320 and the 8350? Meaning that OC clocks are going to be ~4.8-5.1 no matter which chip you get?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> So have we concluded that when OC'g there isnt much difference between the 8320 and the 8350? Meaning that OC clocks are going to be ~4.8-5.1 no matter which chip you get?


If you have the cooling to back it up, seems that way. It's cooler than BD but still seems pretty hot.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> So have we concluded that when OC'g there isnt much difference between the 8320 and the 8350? Meaning that OC clocks are going to be ~4.8-5.1 no matter which chip you get?


Clockwise seems to be, but we don't have enough testing done to know what the end voltages will be between them clock for clock.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> So have we concluded that when OC'g there isnt much difference between the 8320 and the 8350? Meaning that OC clocks are going to be ~4.8-5.1 no matter which chip you get?


Normally, the higher the base frequency, the better-binned the parts are. I wouldn't say that the OC headroom is the same with both models, but I'd say that considering the base clocks are around 500MHz away from each other,the difference is rather small.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> So have we concluded that when OC'g there isnt much difference between the 8320 and the 8350? Meaning that OC clocks are going to be ~4.8-5.1 no matter which chip you get?


I think it has more to do with which board you have - looks like 5ghz is the target for most .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I think it has more to do with which board you have - looks like 5ghz is the target for most .


I would take a 8350 over an 8320 however it it means I can hit 5ghz at 1.4/1.45 or lower instead of 1.5+v.

Only testing over the next few days will tell the story.


----------



## Tarnix

Bah, I'd happily pay 40$ more for the top-end CPU. It's not like they ask for 150 or 200$ more...


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I would take a 8350 over an 8320 however it it means I can hit 5ghz at 1.4/1.45 or lower instead of 1.5+v.
> Only testing over the next few days will tell the story.


Yea I'd generally agree but if you review the last 20+ pages, the voltage req. for 5ghz or more is roughly 1.5-1.52 on an 8350; and that is kinda disheartening.

im running the ASUS M5A99X EVO board (read sig). I believe its a 6+2


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Yea I'd generally agree but if you review the last 20+ pages, the voltage req. for 5ghz or more is roughly 1.5-1.52 on an 8350; and that is kinda disheartening.
> im running the ASUS M5A99X EVO board (read sig). I believe its a 6+2


A lot of these reviews however are being done on UD3 boards that seem to need more voltage, one reviewer in the review thread was getting it in the 1.4v range over 5ghz on an asus board. So the board/bios factors matter too.

I'll be reporting what I get on my 990fx saber rev1 once my 8350 shows, and I'll be the one testing it on air. (XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Yea I'd generally agree but if you review the last 20+ pages, the voltage req. for 5ghz or more is roughly 1.5-1.52 on an 8350; and that is kinda disheartening.
> im running the ASUS M5A99X EVO board (read sig). I believe its a 6+2


Yes, but it runs so cold it doesn't matter









...Then again, this is coming from an H100. Anyone got a 212 sitting around?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but it runs so cold it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Then again, this is coming from an H100. Anyone got a 212 sitting around?


I'll be using a SD128264 if that is suffice? lol


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but it runs so cold it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Then again, this is coming from an H100. Anyone got a 212 sitting around?


You running a H100? According to online tests, my h60 is down about 7C from an H100. What temps are you hitt at 5ghz? and What fans are you running? stock?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> You running a H100? According to online tests, my h60 is down about 7C from an H100. What temps are you hitt at 5ghz? and What fans are you running? stock?


I am curious what his temps are at max load and at what ambient, as my SD128264 shouldn't be to far behind his H100 in perf unless I was trying to deal with a ridiculous amount of heat.


----------



## KyadCK

32C idle, "too hot" ambient, 52C cinebench load.

H100 stock fans, but 4 in push/pull, running at 50-60%.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 32C idle, "too hot" ambient, 52C cinebench load.
> H100 stock fans, but 4 in push/pull, running at 50-60%.


Not bad in temps, I should hopefully sit under 60 by a couple degs at max load then with my air cooler. ( I would hope )

My ambient is also generally to hot and this room has it's own 10kbtu ac just to keep it under 80F.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Not bad in temps, I should hopefully sit under 60 by a couple degs at max load then with my air cooler. ( I would hope )
> My ambient is also generally to hot and this room has it's own 10kbtu ac just to keep it under 80F.


It's 66F outside, the windows are open, but it's a small room with a 8320 @ 5.0, Ph II at 4.3, 2x6870s, 2x6970s, 3870k, and 7 screens running. I need to move my stuff to the basement...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's 66F outside, the windows are open, but it's a small room with a 8320 @ 5.0, Ph II at 4.3, 2x6870s, 2x6970s, 3870k, and 7 screens running. I need to move my stuff to the basement...


Sound like a similar heat issue, many pc's running and such in 1 room (enough to require 2 20amp lines run to my desk) and an ac trying to deal with the heat. It is around 65ish outside here too.

Maybe I'll just have to build a big watercooler to cool the room itself. lol


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's 66F outside, the windows are open, but it's a small room with a 8320 @ 5.0, Ph II at 4.3, 2x6870s, 2x6970s, 3870k, and 7 screens running. I need to move my stuff to the basement...


translationWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I'll be using a SD128264 if that is suffice? lol


Ive got a custom loop so im not too worried about temps but power. I was considering adding a 7970 nxt year but im not sure @ 750W (actual 720W) it will be possible when pushing a 1.5v OC


----------



## Timeofdoom

Right, since I'm one of these poor ones that GB screwed over with the "Rev 1.0 990fxa-ud7"-stunt and I'm going for one of the 8350's, I wanted to know if anyone knew the 8350 "max voltage" at idle.

Since the UD7's got pretty good VRMs I'm just gonna plan on jacking my idle voltage up untill somewhere 1.525+-ish so I can have a decent 1.47v on load (trying to hit the 5+gHz).
I have been observing the Vdroop on my UD7 with my current PhIIx6, and if i put it at 1.475v it drops to 1.408v (i.e 0,067v drop) at load in Prime95.
So, if PhII vdroop = FX vdroop on the UD7 and assuming I need a 1,47v-ish for a 5+gHz, i would need a... 1,542v idle or 1,55 to be specific, right? Kinda basically? As far as i know the max "safe" voltage on the 8150 was 1,55v right?

Anybody know if that has changed?
Also, the idle voltages above 1,55v would be deterioriating the CPU by some, right? (In case I want to try more than the 5gHz-ish.)


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Ive got a custom loop so im not too worried about temps but power. I was considering adding a 7970 nxt year but im not sure @ 750W (actual 720W) it will be possible when pushing a 1.5v OC


Yeah, power is another reason I was leaning towards the 8350, I would think if history serves that it has better odds at hitting the same clocks at lower v's.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 32C idle, "too hot" ambient, 52C cinebench load.
> H100 stock fans, but 4 in push/pull, running at 50-60%.


hmm.... I might be able to hit 5Ghz then, I've upgraded the fans on mine and running push/pull, plus I keep my place cold (under 20C). Will be fun to try


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Ive got a custom loop so im not too worried about temps but power. I was considering adding a 7970 nxt year but im not sure @ 750W (actual 720W) it will be possible when pushing a 1.5v OC


I'm doing it with 2 6970s, you'll be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> translationWHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH


When everything is at max, it sounds just like a hair salon... 4 hair driers and various other fans all going at once.

Hey, check it out:


Day 1, hits 3rd place. Awesome.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> hmm.... I might be able to hit 5Ghz then, I've upgraded the fans on mine and running push/pull, plus I keep my place cold (under 20C). Will be fun to try


I would freeze at those temps lol, have you looked at the frostytech comparisons on water/air coolers at 125/150watt thermal?

If not the chart to look at is the H100, it has most of the coolers both air and water under it, showing their perf marks. (My air cooler only barely loses to a stock H100 with 2 fans I think).


----------



## markshim

anyone in the UK got there fx 8350 yet? im still waiting for mine to come out of pre order with scan computers.

also will a 1000w psu be enough to run a fx 8350 and a asus 7970 ? i wont be overclocking at least not this year.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I would freeze at those temps lol, have you looked at the frostytech comparisons on water/air coolers at 125/150watt thermal?


nope, link? the review I saw was on a 2500K, much different to FX.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markshim*
> 
> anyone in the UK got there fx 8350 yet? im still waiting for mine to come out of pre order with scan computers.
> also *will a 1000w psu be enough to run a fx 8350 and a asus 7970* ? i wont be overclocking at least not this year.


_Pleeeeeeeeeease_ tell me that's a joke. A 500w could run a 8350 and 7970.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> nope link? the review I saw was on a 2500K, much different to FX.


125w comparisons
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=6

150watt comparisons
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=7

Somewhere at the start of it I think they cover how many fans were used.

Knowing which chart matters more would help if someone actually calculated the watts thermal envelope of a 8350 at 5ghz @ 1.5v.


----------



## markshim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> _Pleeeeeeeeeease_ tell me that's a joke. A 500w could run a 8350 and 7970.


lol ok ok. its just ive heard at lot of people saying the fx uses alot more watts then they thought it would thats all.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markshim*
> 
> lol ok ok. its just ive heard at lot of people saying the fx uses alot more watts then they thought it would thats all.


more than intel, less than older generations of chips which ran on psus in 500 ratings, it's still gpus that drive big psu demand.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> 125w comparisons
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=6
> 150watt comparisons
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=7
> Somewhere at the start of it I think they cover how many fans were used.
> Knowing which chart matters more would help if someone actually calculated the wattage envelope of a 8350 at 5ghz @ 1.5v.


So the H100 _does_ do better under heavier loads then the NH-D14. Thought so. Or closer to the truth, I always considered the H100 a NH-D14 that you hang on the case instead of the board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> more than intel, less than older generations of chips which ran on psus in 500 ratings, it's still gpus that drive big psu demand.


Eh, fully OC'd I expect PD to pull about the same as a 7970.

EDIT: Woo! post 1500!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So the H100 _does_ do better under heavier loads then the NH-D14. Thought so. Or closer to the truth, I always considered the H100 a NH-D14 that you hang on the case instead of the board.


Yeah, on higher temp loads it outpaces it and puts much less strain on the board while leaving some room in the case, I went with the SD128264 Aegir because it sits between the Noctura and the H100 but takes up a whole lot less space than the noctura. If I was going water I would do a 240 kit with more flow.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, fully OC'd I expect PD to pull about the same as a 7970.
> EDIT: Woo! post 1500!


I am at 250+ in 2days time......lol


----------



## Tarnix

I've never been so excited about a CPU release. (because Bulldozer was the first Release I knew about by the time I started to care about/been able to buy)


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> 125w comparisons
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=6
> 150watt comparisons
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=7
> Somewhere at the start of it I think they cover how many fans were used.
> Knowing which chart matters more would help if someone actually calculated the watts thermal envelope of a 8350 at 5ghz @ 1.5v.


Couldn't find an H60 but I saw an H50. H100 was 12C, H50 was 20C, so 8 degrees difference. I saw a good reduce in load temps when i upgraded my fans, so i'm still hopeful assuming i get a good chip.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Couldn't find an H60 but I saw an H50. H100 was 12C, H50 was 20C, so 8 degrees difference. I saw a good reduce in load temps when i upgraded my fans, so i'm still hopeful assuming i get a good chip.


What got you to buy a H60 anyway, tell me it was free, so many aircoolers beat it. ;p


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> What got you to buy a H60 anyway, tell me it was free, so many aircoolers beat it. ;p


Tigerdirects are near me, I bought all my parts in one day cause my old PC took a dump on me. They had no air coolers in stock


----------



## Timeofdoom

Sorry that I have to butt back in, but did anyone see my post on 37?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Tigerdirects are near me, I bought all my parts in one day cause my old PC took a dump on me. They had no air coolers in stock


Ahh makes sense, even when my stuff fails I can't bring myself to buy local, it just never ends well.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ahh makes sense, even when my stuff fails I can't bring myself to buy local, it just never ends well.


I can buy local. MC (the one closer to me) is a nerd safehaven. Never had a problem with them.

The inner Chicago one on the other hand....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Sorry that I have to butt back in, but did anyone see my post on 37?


If you can keep the temps in check, you should be fine.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Sorry that I have to butt back in, but did anyone see my post on 37?


That board on the 10th got the
F10e Beta BIOS
Update CPU AGESA 1.5.0.0

So Support should be there, but as for the idle voltage I have no clue, haven't seen anyone try a UD7 yet, just UD3 boards.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can buy local. MC (the one closer to me) is a nerd safehaven. Never had a problem with them.
> The inner Chicago one on the other hand....
> If you can keep the temps in check, you should be fine.


Where I live, there's tons of brick and motor entities, but no real tech ones. NO frys, no microcenter, nothing good, it is a sad sad city. lol

(will not catch me buying replacement parts at staples or officemax)


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but it runs so cold it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Then again, this is coming from an H100. Anyone got a 212 sitting around?


Yar Sire. CM212+ Master Race reporting in, spent an hour today looking at some water coolers in my local CompUSA (TT W2.0 and H60)...couldn't justify the expense at the end of the day.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but it runs so cold it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Then again, this is coming from an H100. Anyone got a 212 sitting around?


i would definitely agree that Piledriver runs much cooler than Bulldozer. I had higher temps with Bulldozer at lower voltages AND lower frequencies. same water loop too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Ive got a custom loop so im not too worried about temps but power. I was considering adding a 7970 nxt year but im not sure @ 750W (actual 720W) it will be possible when pushing a 1.5v OC


you'll be completely fine, though i do worry for myself whenever i think about getting another 7970 with my current psu. im not sure i'll like not having much headroom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, fully OC'd I expect PD to pull about the same as a 7970.
> EDIT: Woo! post 1500!


but what about a heavily oc'd 7970?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I am at 250+ in 2days time......lol


lol crazyness. my join date and posts must translate to a lot of people that i lurk most of the time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I've never been so excited about a CPU release. (because Bulldozer was the first Release I knew about by the time I started to care about/been able to buy)


really happy seeing people excited about grabbing one of these. they're great if you aleady have everything else - totally worth the money.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> lol crazyness. my join date and posts must translate to a lot of people that i lurk most of the time


Oh don't get me wrong, I've been lurking here for years, it just took the rubbish in that Vishera review thread to convince me to register and start talking.

(That and I am sick so I have time to kill this week.) ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i would definitely agree that Piledriver runs much cooler than Bulldozer. I had higher temps with Bulldozer at lower voltages AND lower frequencies. same water loop too.
> you'll be completely fine, though i do worry for myself whenever i think about getting another 7970 with my current psu. im not sure i'll like not having much headroom.
> but what about a heavily oc'd 7970?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol crazyness. my join date and posts must translate to a lot of people that i lurk most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really happy seeing people excited about grabbing one of these. they're great if you aleady have everything else - totally worth the money.


Ohhh, good question.

Eh, Lurkers are just people who haven't seen anything that interests them yet









This is the first CPU launch that I have taken a serious part in from the beginning. Feels good to be able to talk and learn about the chips strengths and weaknesses, how to tweak it, while it's still mostly in the dark. I've always liked the bleeding edge, now I can help bring what I learn to the rest of the knife.


----------



## amd955be5670

Lol after reading a few posts back,
everybody seems to be enjoying their new toys


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Lol after reading a few posts back,
> everybody seems to be enjoying their new toys


I'm sure I'll enjoy it more when I actually have it in my board and not waiting on a shipment. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Lol after reading a few posts back,
> everybody seems to be enjoying their new toys


Yes we are. Can't wait to get my hands dirty with some Linux Encoding.







Suckers gunna _fly_.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes we are. Can't wait to get my hands dirty with some Linux Encoding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suckers gunna _fly_.


What, your not using it for tripple gpu gaming in windows 8 to run 5year old games? No Way.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I'm sure I'll enjoy it more when I actually have it in my board and not waiting on a shipment. ;p


Believe me I'm myself waiting. Its these exams that I'm so scared about.








I wasn't part of the crowd during BD, but now with PD its fun seeing so many people put it in, and show their results.

Also I got to see the typical ASUS BS.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Believe me I'm myself waiting. Its these exams that I'm so scared about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't part of the crowd during BD, but now with PD its fun seeing so many people put it in, and show their results.
> Also I got to see the typical ASUS BS.


Support may be bs, but at least the boards are performing, can't win them all I guess.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> What, your not using it for tripple gpu gaming in windows 8 to run 5year old games? No Way.


don't forget to play them at 1024x768. Thats what everyone really cares about. 1080p means nothing.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> What, your not using it for tripple gpu gaming in windows 8 to run 5year old games? No Way.


Well, yes, this is what happens after all that gaming. It doesn't upload to YouTube on it's own ya know.









Besides, I play in Eyefinity 3x1080p. It's going to take a _lot_ to drag my CPU down lower then 2 6970s at that res and max detail. Yay real-world scenarios!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> don't forget to play them at 1024x768. Thats what everyone really cares about. 1080p means nothing.


Yes, indeed, that will show why intel is better in every way. ;p

I still don't understand people and their epeen competitions and lack of realistic performance review.

Reviews 10years ago were so much better.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> don't forget to play them at 1024x768. Thats what everyone really cares about. 1080p means nothing.


Ya gotta run em on XP don't ya !


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Ya gotta run em on XP don't ya !


Yep, just like half of those reviews, In XP, dated game engines which are no longer used for current releases and seriously stupid low resolutions. Also cannot forget lower than supported memory clocks to be fair to Intel along with half of them either comparing stock to oc'd intels or dropping clock to match intel....


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yes, indeed, that will show why intel is better in every way. ;p
> I still don't understand people and their epeen competitions and lack of realistic performance review.
> Reviews 10years ago were so much better.


I used to like the times when reviews were in the old PC magazines ( along with the occasional Linux CD and maybe some shareware ) instead of being on some hack's website along with some malware !


----------



## KyadCK

There is enough sarcasm in this thread to kill an adult elephant on contact, it's awesome.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yes, indeed, that will show why intel is better in every way. ;p
> I still don't understand people and their epeen competitions and lack of realistic performance review.
> Reviews 10years ago were so much better.


intelnoob: Muhawahahawaa hwaasaa I get 500fps where you only get 230fps. Loser. Go dig a grave, etc, etc ,etc ,etc ,etc

I get the low res benches have their own significance, but when you form a bias completely over it, then you are clearly lacking something in between the ears.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Ya gotta run em on XP don't ya !


Windows 98 and Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc benchmarks. Intel's totally gonna get 1000fps lead over AMD, and Intel users can jump in joy.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There is enough sarcasm in this thread to kill an adult elephant on contact, it's awesome.


Reminds me of that Elephant Killer Jake has


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> intelnoob: Muhawahahawaa hwaasaa I get 500fps where you only get 230fps. Loser. Go dig a grave, etc, etc ,etc ,etc ,etc
> I get the low res benches have their own significance, but when you form a bias completely over it, then you are clearly lacking something in between the ears.
> Windows 98 and Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc benchmarks. Intel's totally gonna get 1000fps lead over AMD, and Intel users can jump in joy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There is enough sarcasm in this thread to kill an adult elephant on contact, it's awesome.


I'm sure both of you saw my sarcasm in the review thread involving the dos games and win 3.11.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

anything <100fps is unplayable!


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ohhh, good question.
> Eh, Lurkers are just people who haven't seen anything that interests them yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first CPU launch that I have taken a serious part in from the beginning. Feels good to be able to talk and learn about the chips strengths and weaknesses, how to tweak it, while it's still mostly in the dark. I've always liked the bleeding edge, now I can help bring what I learn to the rest of the knife.


i know exactly what you mean. normally im just one of those guys that reads all of the information on various websites, discerns what to make of it, then i buy the product or not. and that is months after its release. but now, im part of the spearhead getting consumer reviews and opinions out there for the public. feels really good i may add.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Lol after reading a few posts back,
> everybody seems to be enjoying their new toys


ohhhhh yeah, you could say that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Believe me I'm myself waiting. Its these exams that I'm so scared about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't part of the crowd during BD, but now with PD its fun seeing so many people put it in, and show their results.
> Also I got to see the typical ASUS BS.


yes i finally see from first (third) hand experience how asus can be. which is very disappointing. nevertheless, my CHV is chuggin along beast mode no problems, so its hard to complain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> don't forget to play them at 1024x768. Thats what everyone really cares about. 1080p means nothing.


what? i dont even know what you said. all i play is minecraft


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i know exactly what you mean. normally im just one of those guys that reads all of the information on various websites, discerns what to make of it, then i buy the product or not. and that is months after its release. but now, im part of the spearhead getting consumer reviews and opinions out there for the public. feels really good i may add.
> ohhhhh yeah, you could say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i finally see from first (third) hand experience how asus can be. which is very disappointing. nevertheless, my CHV is chuggin along beast mode no problems, so its hard to complain.
> what? i dont even know what you said. all i play is minecraft


How low were you able to get the voltage on that 8350 @5ghz even or just above?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> anything <100fps is unplayable!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> what? i dont even know what you said. all i play is minecraft


I play roadrash, and anything less than 1500fps is unacceptable!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I play roadrash, and anything less than 1500fps in unacceptable!


I think many people have a serious lack of understanding of the limits of panel refresh rates and it is why they think >than rate matters.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> How low were you able to get the voltage on that 8350 @5ghz even or just above?


lol its pretty sad actually. 5ghz stable is at 1.475-1.488

5.19ghz stable is at 1.536

to some, the 5 would seem good to run 24/7.
i chose to run 5.19 24/7


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> lol its pretty sad actually. 5ghz stable is at 1.475-1.488
> 5.19ghz stable is at 1.536
> to some, the 5 would seem good to run 24/7.
> i chose to run 5.19 24/7


See, that information right there, tells me there is a chance I can do 5ghz @ 1.45ish if lucky and prolong chip life while keeping low heat, making air cooling totally viable. But can the same be said about 8320? ;p


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I think many people have a serious lack of understanding of the limits of panel refresh rates and it is why they think >than rate matters.


Well I was once configuring MPC for anime playback in a website, where the first comment was:

"Who cares about all this when you can make your LCD Panel look like a 15 year old CRT."

It really is correct.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, I have a small benchmark uploading now. It's uh... kinda sad, you know, for everything else.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, I have a small benchmark uploading now. It's uh... kinda sad, you know, for everything else.


Can we get some flat even 5ghz benches in cine too? I am curious how much lower it is vs your 5.19 hotter v hungry setup. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Can we get some flat even 5ghz benches in cine too? I am curious how much lower it is vs your 5.19 hotter v hungry setup. ;p


8.5 multi, 1.27 single, 5.0 @ 1.5v


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8.5 multi, 1.27 single, 5.0 @ 1.5v


What were the 5.19 scores again for side by side, and was that with 2600ht or 2000ht?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> lol its pretty sad actually. 5ghz stable is at 1.475-1.488
> 5.19ghz stable is at 1.536
> to some, the 5 would seem good to run 24/7.
> i chose to run 5.19 24/7


That's pretty hopeful. Assuming it's a good deal cooler than BD, that is. Max voltage on my 8120 is [email protected], but I'm tapped out on temps. I'm comfortable going a little over reccomended for the performance though


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> What were the 5.19 scores again for side by side, and was that with 2600ht or 2000ht?


Wasn't me, that's Life.

2000, got a 8.2 with 2600, but it was pointed out to me that Cine can be picky as hell.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wasn't me, that's Life.
> 2000, got a 8.2 with 2600, but it was pointed out to me that Cine can be picky as hell.


You guys are getting me mixed up now lol, I am looking for the CHV's marks specifically since I have a saber, I know your board eats v all nasty like.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, here's some real-world testing. extracting a 110MB archive (12.10 drivers for linux).

Specs:
8320 @ 5.0
Samsung 830 256GB
file size: 108MB
Time: .... just watch


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, here's some real-world testing. extracting a 110MB archive (12.10 drivers for linux).
> Specs:
> 8320 @ 5.0
> Samsung 830 256GB
> file size: 108MB
> Time: .... just watch


Good drive anyway (my fav), as for compression testing, it's really best with a loader program that hits start time and close time to log overall time taken with a fixed archive size that is made in best compression.

A better test would be not to use winrar/winzip/7zip, but to make use of an in memory only test using a compression lib and a custom app so the bottleneck it entirely on proc.


----------



## amd955be5670

@KyadCK

Impressive, I hope to see a few Handbrake benches around the weekend


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Can we get some flat even 5ghz benches in cine too? I am curious how much lower it is vs your 5.19 hotter v hungry setup. ;p


here you go:








the yellow bar 5.20ghz is the HT at 2000mhz, and the brown is when its at 2300mhz
and then you can also see the differences between different frequencies, cpu only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> That's pretty hopeful. Assuming it's a good deal cooler than BD, that is. Max voltage on my 8120 is [email protected], but I'm tapped out on temps. I'm comfortable going a little over reccomended for the performance though


yeah for me its about 10 degrees cooler lol pretty nuts. i used to have an h50 before i went full watercooling. i got tired of temps holding me back









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, here's some real-world testing. extracting a 110MB archive (12.10 drivers for linux).
> Specs:
> 8320 @ 5.0
> Samsung 830 256GB
> file size: 108MB
> Time: .... just watch


last .5 seconds of video = done. hahah awesome.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Good drive anyway (my fav), as for compression testing, it's really best with a loader program that hits start time and close time to log overall time taken with a fixed archive size that is made in best compression.


*shrug* I don't need to compare it to anything, personaly. All I need to know if it was capable of extracting a reasonable size archive fast enough that I have to measure it in _frames_, not seconds. I'll go get the BlackMesa Souce zip (3.1GB) and run that one through the test.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> here you go:
> the yellow bar 5.20ghz is the HT at 2000mhz, and the brown is when its at 2300mhz
> and then you can also see the differences between different frequencies, cpu only.
> yeah for me its about 10 degrees cooler lol pretty nuts. i used to have an h50 before i went full watercooling. i got tired of temps holding me back


Looks like ht does make a difference all be it small. But now give us some 5ghz flat ones so we can see the gap between 5 and 5.19/5.20


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *shrug* I don't need to compare it to anything, personaly. All I need to know if it was capable of extracting a reasonable size archive fast enough that I have to measure it in _frames_, not seconds. I'll go get the BlackMesa Souce zip (3.1GB) and run that one through the test.


Good deal, I didn't mean for you specifically, just reviewers should be doing these tests in memory not from disk io if they really want to see the strengths and all.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Looks like ht does make a difference all be it small. But now give us some 5ghz flat ones so we can see the gap between 5 and 5.19/5.20


i did dummy lol look at the picture, cinebench read it at 5.02 but i assure you it was 5ghz flat.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i did dummy lol look at the picture, cinebench read it at 5.02 but i assure you it was 5ghz flat.


This is the downside of it being really late at night, only looked at orange and brown ROFL

Yeah the bench of 8.5 vs 8.7/8.8 is totally acceptable. Especially below 1.5v

Was the 5ghz ht 2000? If so I wonder if it would be 8.6 if ht was higher.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> This is the downside of it being really late at night, only looked at orange and brown ROFL
> Yeah the bench of 8.5 vs 8.7/8.8 is totally acceptable. Especially below 1.5v
> Was the 5ghz ht 2000? If so I wonder if it would be 8.6 if ht was higher.


lol i know right. its all good, happened plenty of times to me.

the 5ghz is either at 2200 or 2300 iirc, but definitely not at 2000. i had to force my mobo to go down to 2000, i link my ht to my fsb, and before i had unlinked it forcing it to sit at 2000, it would bump up to 2200-2300. seems the board knows whats good for it, as thats what my fsb is currently at for a stable 5.19 (2300) lol


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> lol i know right. its all good, happened plenty of times to me.
> the 5ghz is either at 2200 or 2300 iirc, but definitely not at 2000. i had to force my mobo to go down to 2000, i link my ht to my fsb, and before i had unlinked it forcing it to sit at 2000, it would bump up to 2200-2300. seems the board knows whats good for it, as thats what my fsb is currently at for a stable 5.19 (2300) lol


Well even so, cine 8.5 on a CHV @ 5ghz below 1.5v is pretty killer. Curious what I can get my sabertooth to do. ;p


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Well even so, cine 8.5 on a CHV @ 5ghz below 1.5v is pretty killer. Curious what I can get my sabertooth to do. ;p


yeah im impressed about the results to say the least, well hurry up and get that saberdriver going! see what i did there. lol.


----------



## pony-tail

The more I see the more it looks like it is the board holding some people back with these - even worse looks like I have one of the boards that will hold it back .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> yeah im impressed about the results to say the least, well hurry up and get that saberdriver going! see what i did there. lol.


Terrible, lol, just waiting for the chip to show, with my luck it will be monday. : (


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> The more I see the more it looks like it is the board holding some people back with these - even worse looks like I have one of the boards that will hold it back .


im assuming you're trying to get a high overclock? (im a bit tired sorry)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Terrible, lol, just waiting for the chip to show, with my luck it will be monday. : (


ah no way it's only thursday. damn i had to look up what day it was, i've been staring in front of a screen for the past 3 days lol ugh


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> ah no way it's only thursday. damn i had to look up what day it was, i've been staring in front of a screen for the past 3 days lol ugh


Same, between being sick, bad sleeping hours, and this forum, losing track of days. lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> im assuming you're trying to get a high overclock? (im a bit tired sorry)
> ah no way it's only thursday. damn i had to look up what day it was, i've been staring in front of a screen for the past 3 days lol ugh


Holy crap, it's Thursday?!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Holy crap, it's Thursday?!


Rofl


----------



## endevite

I bet in a couple days this thread will go well past post count that the review thread holds.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I bet in a couple days this thread will go well past post count that the review thread holds.


I dunno... there's no intel fanatics making us post over and over here, it's just us asking questions, giving info, and updating each other as we go along


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dunno... there's no intel fanatics making us post over and over here, it's just us asking questions, giving info, and updating each other as we go along


by the term 'fanatics' you remind of that infantry troop in NOD "Fanatics" which apparently suicide bomb themselves into the enemy


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dunno... there's no intel fanatics making us post over and over here, it's just us asking questions, giving info, and updating each other as we go along


Yeah, that is true, buuuut, I am posting, and I seem to push over 100 posts a day, lol.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> im assuming you're trying to get a high overclock? (im a bit tired sorry


I was hoping for 5.0 on about or under 1.5v .
I will not get my chip till next week though ( Aus Post - I think they ship on the backs of snails or tortoises )


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I was hoping for 5.0 on about or under 1.5v .
> I will not get my chip till next week though ( Aus Post - I think they ship on the backs of snails or tortoises )


well, dont give hope so soon. but then again dont assume too much lol. i've always felt if i was building a rig that i planned on overclocking, that it wouldn't just be a mild overclock, it'd be a ridiculous one and that i'd need the best chipset possible on a motherboard to accomplish that.

like for example - i plan on building a new rig soon that will incorporate the new A10-5800k apu and an A85x chipset to handle the overclocking. also throwing in a 7770 to run crossfire. but the deal is right now that not a single board manufacturer is making an a85x mini-itx board. its either an a85x micro atx or msi's soon to be a75 mini itx. really bums me out as i was looking forward to a nice itx build but i dont wanna do all that on an a75. it'll hold me back forsure.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> well, dont give hope so soon. but then again dont assume too much lol. i've always felt if i was building a rig that i planned on overclocking, that it wouldn't just be a mild overclock, it'd be a ridiculous one and that i'd need the best chipset possible on a motherboard to accomplish that.
> like for example - i plan on building a new rig soon that will incorporate the new A10-5800k apu and an A85x chipset to handle the overclocking. also throwing in a 7770 to run crossfire. but the deal is right now that not a single board manufacturer is making an a85x mini-itx board. its either an a85x micro atx or msi's soon to be a75 mini itx. really bums me out as i was looking forward to a nice itx build but i dont wanna do all that on an a75. it'll hold me back forsure.


I have the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1.0


----------



## Pholostan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1.0


Ah, I have the same board. I overclocks so and so. The lack of LLC makes Vdroop an issue.


----------



## naved777

no one with MSI 990FXA-GD80 board








badly want to see how Vishera OCs on this board...but i guess that awesome Newegg deal with tempt consumers to get it


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1.0


update your sig rig then?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> no one with MSI 990FXA-GD80 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badly want to see how Vishera OCs on this board...but i guess that awesome Newegg deal with tempt consumers to get it


There is a rev 2.0 of that board on the MSI website ! I was looking for the Mini ITX FM2 board I had read about .


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> update your sig rig then?


It is in my other rigs - I have a few !
The 890FXA is the Machine I am using at present to type this . It was my top rig , then I scrapped it - to set up for the original Bulldozer , but was not impressed with BD so I put this one back together - I also have a 990FX Sabertooth rev 1.0 that I use for gaming only . It can stay as is for now , it is doing well enough .


----------



## passey

just ordered mine from overclockers next day delivery when there in stock.


----------



## stickg1

FFS I ordered mine on Tuesday with 3 day shipping and UPS is saying Monday. If it doesn't get here on Friday I'm gonna be mad. Especially because I sold my 8150 on Tuesday, I planned ahead and gave myself 3 days for handling and 5 days for shipping so as long as I get it to the guy by next thursday I should be fine. I really wanted to play with my 8320 this weekend though...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> no one with MSI 990FXA-GD80 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badly want to see how Vishera OCs on this board...but i guess that awesome Newegg deal with tempt consumers to get it


I will try to get it (8350/GD80) set up when it arrives Monday , looking forward to seeing what that combo can do


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will try to get it (8350/GD80) set up when it arrives Monday , looking forward to seeing what that combo can do


Hell yeah !


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> FFS I ordered mine on Tuesday with 3 day shipping and UPS is saying Monday. If it doesn't get here on Friday I'm gonna be mad. Especially because I sold my 8150 on Tuesday, I planned ahead and gave myself 3 days for handling and 5 days for shipping so as long as I get it to the guy by next thursday I should be fine. I really wanted to play with my 8320 this weekend though...


Heh, I'll have a great tease tomorrow... I'll be shipped a board, but I'll have to wait all the week-end for the thermal parte T_T


----------



## stickg1

If you're in the US, Staples has Antec Formula 7. Its good stuff.


----------



## Particle

No luck over here doing 5.0 GHz at 1.50 V on a GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.0. It will happily POST at that frequency even at 1.45 V, but it can't do real work. I don't really like the idea of going over 1.50 V anymore. I used to run my chips really, really hard. That poor 1055T I had lived its life at 1.55V.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Suprised noone here has hit this yet



Can't wait to get one of these bad boys to play with. I had my FX 8150 to 5.2Ghz @ 1.6v (Benchmark Stable) On my Gigabyte UD3 Rev 1.0

I have a feeling a lot of people here are starting with way too much voltage.

1st step before setting 1.5v and going for 5Ghz should be,

1) Lowest voltage @ stock Frequency with turbo disabled, then go up from there.

(For anyone that overclocked Bulldozer your stock voltage with turbo disabled would be between 1.28-1.35) i.e. the best chips had a stock vid of 1.32v - will be different for Piledriver

You should start listing this info to get an idea of the leakage of this Generation.

Resonant Clock Mesh works differently as well. So by increasing the temp, you reduce the effeciency of that.

You will need to find a balance of Frequency and Temp while maintaining full function of the RCM to reach the best clocks.


----------



## Particle

^ It's worth pointing out that I didn't _start_ at 1.50 V. That is just as high as I was willing to go last night.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> ^ It's worth pointing out that I didn't _start_ at 1.50 V. That is just as high as I was willing to go last night.


That's great. How low did you get the voltage @ 4Ghz with turbo disabled that was still stable?

I'm going to estimate that a good starting baseline with these chips, would be

- 4Ghz @ 1.2v (maybe even less)
- It would be nice to see it at 4.8Ghz @ 1.35v and under 50c on a decent Air Cooler. My 8150 that was 30% less effecient could do 4.8Ghz at 1.44v

Bulldozer was effected by more than 2 Dimms of Ram in Dual Channel Mode at or over 1866Mhz. To rule out stability issues if you are running 4 Ram Modules

Going to guess they would top out around 5.5Ghz under water @ around 1.55v


----------



## Liranan

FX8350 has appeared on Taobao. Only three sellers, with one charging a lot more than the other two.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.14.eDK2Er&id=17637679453

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.14.eDK2Er&id=17637679453

If these 8350's remain at 1400 RMB I am definitely getting one, as it's a lower price than I paid for my 955BE C2.

I wish I had the money, I'd order one tomorrow but need to wait another week or two


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Resonant Clock Mesh works differently as well. So by increasing the temp, you reduce the effeciency of that.
> You will need to find a balance of Frequency and Temp while maintaining full function of the RCM to reach the best clocks.


PD doesn't have RCM.


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That's great. How low did you get the voltage @ 4Ghz with turbo disabled that was still stable?
> I'm going to estimate that a good starting baseline with these chips, would be
> - 4Ghz @ 1.2v (maybe even less)
> - It would be nice to see it at 4.8Ghz @ 1.35v and under 50c on a decent Air Cooler. My 8150 that was 30% less effecient could do 4.8Ghz at 1.44v
> Bulldozer was effected by more than 2 Dimms of Ram in Dual Channel Mode at or over 1866Mhz. To rule out stability issues if you are running 4 Ram Modules


I started at stock and worked my way up from there. I haven't done undervolting tests. The RAM thing is good to know. Fortunately I was testing with just two DIMMs. It's older DDR3-1600 C7 1.65V stuff, but I was only running it at rated frequencies. I'll do more playing tonight, time permitting.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> PD doesn't have RCM.


"Piledriver x86 cores use a new resonant clock mesh technology developed by Cyclos Semiconductor, which allows to cut power consumption by 10%, or boost clock-speed by 10% (compared to Bulldozer) without increase of TDP."

They say 10%. But actual testing on Watt usage under full load shows almost 30% compared to Bulldozer

Link


----------



## Raven.7

The UPS guy is an hour late, this is killing me.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> The UPS guy is an hour late, this is killing me.


#firstworldproblems


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> The UPS guy is an hour late, this is killing me.


At least you didn't get a failed delivery sticker like some people..


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> "Piledriver x86 cores use a new resonant clock mesh technology developed by Cyclos Semiconductor, which allows to cut power consumption by 10%, or boost clock-speed by 10% (compared to Bulldozer) without increase of TDP."
> They say 10%. But actual testing on Watt usage under full load shows almost 30% compared to Bulldozer
> Link


Ok, then we have conflicting info, from XS-
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283534-AMD-FX-quot-Vishera-quot-reviews&p=5146771&viewfull=1#post5146771
Quote:


> The big downside as the planet3down review concludes is power draw. To many power draw is secondary concern so to speak,but to some it still has a lot of merit. Anyway,they say that *PD has no resonant clock mesh and that it's confirmed by AMD*. So basically it's not as good as Trinity in that regard and it also lacks one of Trinity's Icache improvements.


Link to the review(German)-
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=408737&garpg=3
translated quote-
Quote:


> Clock Mesh another change, namely, the resonant clock mesh , which is used in Trinity is, according to statements from AMD not in "Vishera" included.


edit- and just found this from Toms-
Quote:


> Ed.: Originally, this story contained a page exploring resonant clock mesh technology, from Cyclos Semiconductor, which was expected to surface in AMD's Piledriver-based SoCs. Upon discussing this in greater depth with the company, however, "the timing of the products and the implementation of resonant clock mesh caused [the technology] to not be productized with "Piledriver" based processors." As such, we've removed that page to avoid any confusion.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328.html

I see this as a good thing, means they actually did some considerable tweaking of BD to get this kind of power reduction in PD. They might gain quite a bit more energy savings with the mesh, but who knows if they'll wait or introduce it in a new stepping.


----------



## salamachaa

Hey guys I am thinking of getting one of these procs. I haven't really seen many 8320 owners shout out. Would 8320 overclockers chime in on their OC results?

Trying to decide over the 8320 and 8350. My thuban is in need of an upgrade.









**edited for typos**


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Hey guys I am thinking of getting one of these procs. I haven't really seen many 8320 owners shout out. Would 8320 overclockers chime in on their OC results?
> Trying to decide over the 8320 and 8350. My thuban is in need of an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **edited for typos**


Id set back and wait and watch and see how the 8320s are over clocking and make the choice then.


----------



## Axxess+

Would it be a good decision to upgrade from my B50 to a 8350?
I mostly game, but I also BOINC a lot. Will I see improvements in game FPS? Keep in mind I do not have a Thuban or anything, but a C2 Deneb haha.


----------



## Raven.7

I'd be glad to tell you how the 8320 overclocks as soon as I get it, lol.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Ok, then we have conflicting info, from XS-


Lol that's crazy. Tom's was the main one I read yesterday, which had graphs showing the Temp to RCM degredation. - wonder where they fudged that info from, if it doesn't even have it.

That's why I like places like this for "Real" info, as these review sites are usually pretty sketchy.

So get to work on those O.C's people
Quote:


> I see this as a good thing, means they actually did some considerable tweaking of BD to get this kind of power reduction in PD


Maybe that was their plan.
"Wow look at that power reduction, good thing for RCM"
AMD: "Oh yeah, by the way, we didn't put RCM on this one"
- MIND BLOWN


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Lol that's crazy. Tom's was the main one I read yesterday, which had graphs showing the Temp to RCM degredation. - wonder where they fudged that info from, if it doesn't even have it.
> That's why I like places like this for "Real" info, as these review sites are usually pretty sketchy.
> So get to work on those O.C's people
> Maybe that was their plan.
> "Wow look at that power reduction, good thing for RCM"
> AMD: "Oh yeah, by the way, we didn't put RCM on this one"
> - MIND BLOWN


Yea, if it isn't in there, it's impressive. Interesting Xbit has that news article up without an update...


----------



## sdlvx

It shouldn't be surprising that Vishera doesn't have RCM. RCM has to be tuned to a frequency. I could see them tuning Trinity to higher frequency because that's all the chips will have to run at, but what would AMD do with RCM since Vishera is Opterons? We would be stuck with RCM tuned for 2.0-3.0ghz and they would not do well at 5ghz at all.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> It shouldn't be surprising that Vishera doesn't have RCM. RCM has to be tuned to a frequency. I could see them tuning Trinity to higher frequency because that's all the chips will have to run at, but what would AMD do with RCM since Vishera is Opterons? We would be stuck with RCM tuned for 2.0-3.0ghz and they would not do well at 5ghz at all.


Those Trinity Chips like A10 5800k are unlocked too.
From what I read on RCM they are tuned to a certain frequency, there is only a small loss going above that frequency, and is more effected by heat (electron migration? I think that's what effects it)

But I guess that's really not a concern till maybe SteamRoller - RCM + Revision + Die Shrink? ****


----------



## Raven.7

Guess who just got a box?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Guess who just got a box?


Me! I just got a 35mm Stereo Cable from mono price in the mail lol.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Guess who just got a box?


Pics of said box?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Guess who just got a box?


OMG! I better get mine tomorrow or heads will roll. OR I'll just sit in a corner and cry until Monday. I pretty much have to ship my FX-8150 tomorrow to it's new owner to not receive less than stellar feedback. I'm hoping I get the on-time 2.5-3 day shipping like I usually do. They ship from Memphis and I'm in SC. It usually goes Memphis > Nashville > Columbia, SC > Hilton Head Island > My House. They better not do that crap where they decide they want to send it Jacksonville, Fl for two days. That has happened before and I still don't understand how that could be productive, to take the package 250 miles South of the destination.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Those Trinity Chips like A10 5800k are unlocked too.
> From what I read on RCM they are tuned to a certain frequency, there is only a small loss going above that frequency, and is more effected by heat (electron migration? I think that's what effects it)
> But I guess that's really not a concern till maybe SteamRoller - RCM + Revision + Die Shrink? ****


If AMD is still using Opterons branded as FX by the time Steamroller comes around, I would not be surprised if they didn't use RCM either. I don't see how AMD could tune RCM for Opterons and then have it end up making FX at 5ghz or better greater. AMD knows what happens when they have any sort of regressions in their chips, they get hung by their 32nm silicon testicles by review sites.

My UD5 from amazon is killing me. I ordered it on the 22nd and it's still at Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - October 23, 2012 5:14:00 AM. I want to render in Blender with my Funtoo at 5ghz, damnit!


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Pics of said box?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


Yeah my Box said that for a Gpu and it was defective. Newegg lies!


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

How is the Power usage on the newer chips..

I have a seasonic x series 660 and want to know the best single gpu system i can build


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXNoxVap7032Xi*
> 
> How is the Power usage on the newer chips..
> I have a seasonic and want to know the best single gpu system i can build


Power usage is like 35% better then BD


----------



## stickg1

What if they got your order wrong and sent 3 Athlon II's?


----------



## Raven.7

Well, my two attempts at booting straight up to 4.6Ghz have failed miserably.

Went:

Core- 4.6Ghz
NB - 2.8Ghz
Turbo OFF
vCore - 1.43v
NB - 1.3v
Mem- 1.65v 9-9-9-24 (what it's rated at)

Any tips?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah my Box said that for a Gpu and it was defective. Newegg lies!


Lol don't jynx him bro


----------



## Raven.7

Is 1.43v not enough for 4.6? I guess I'll try 1.45v.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Is 1.43v not enough for 4.6? I guess I'll try 1.45v.


Lower the nb for now, adjust that later.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Is 1.43v not enough for 4.6? I guess I'll try 1.45v.


i made 5ghz at 1.47-1.48v


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i made 5ghz at 1.47-1.48v


Stable how much stress testing have you done?

Try Borderlands 2 it spit a Over clock i had Prime 95 stable for 8 hrs out in 10 mins lol.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Stable how much stress testing have you done?
> Try Borderlands 2 it spit a Over clock i had Prime 95 stable for 8 hrs out in 10 mins lol.


i cinebenched multi core several times, played bf3 (hours), skyrim, and ran 3dmark11 but didnt pay attention to what i had because i wasnt going for just 5ghz lol.

5ghz is my rock solid oc profile though, if i decide 5.19ghz is too much for 24/7


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i cinebenched multi core several times, played bf3 (hours), skyrim, and ran 3dmark11 but didnt pay attention to what i had because i wasnt going for just 5ghz lol.
> 5ghz is my rock solid oc profile though, if i decide 5.19ghz is too much for 24/7


I did all those for afew days. Borderlands 2 still spit it out in 10 mins was not stable lol.. I had to up V core a notch..

Anywho try Prime 95 none of what u have done is to tough.


----------



## Raven.7

I officially want to punch the person who designed this board, right in the face. This thing has officially gone full ******.

You don't get to set a voltage, you get to set a voltage off-set on what the board THINKS the CPU should be running at! Not a solid figure! Ok, that doesn't sound bad, right?

The hell it is, the stupid board CHANGES the voltage the CPU THINKS it should be running at every time it boots up.

So here I am, trying to overclock the damn thing, and I keep offsetting the voltage off to around 1.46v only to find out that the damn BIOS has automatically switched it to 1.386v the next time I boot up...causing windows to BSOD or requiring a CMOS Clear.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I officially want to punch the person who designed this board, right in the face. This thing has officially gone full ******.
> You don't get to set a voltage, you get to set a voltage off-set on what the board THINKS the CPU should be running at! Not a solid figure! Ok, that doesn't sound bad, right?
> The hell it is, the stupid board CHANGES the voltage the CPU THINKS it should be running at every time it boots up.
> So here I am, trying to overclock the damn thing, and I keep offsetting the voltage off to around 1.46v only to find out that the damn BIOS has automatically switched it to 1.386v the next time I boot up...causing windows to BSOD or requiring a CMOS Clear.


What board is that? My Gigabyte is kind of like that. I offset to 1.45v in BIOS and it comes out as 1.55v in windows. Have to be very careful.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What board is that? My Gigabyte is kind of like that. I offset to 1.45v in BIOS and it comes out as 1.55v in windows. Have to be very careful.


GA-990XA-UD3 Rev1, with no LLC control. Fun, right?


----------



## stickg1

yikes, just take it slow for now, start back at 4.0ghz and see where it starts going crazy on the core VID.


----------



## amd955be5670

@Raven.7

I picture myself in the same situation as you, and I haven't even got my toy yet!


----------



## Hokies83

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20121024192127_AMD_to_Set_to_Make_Important_Strategy_Announcement_Next_Week.html

AMD to Set to Make Important Strategy Announcement Next Week.

AMD to Further Detail Ambidextrous Strategy on Monday

Advanced Micro Devices has announced that its top executives will host a news conference to provide updates and more detail on the company's ambidextrous strategy. The news conference will take place in San Francisco, California, on Monday, October 29.

Prolly something about pulling away from The Desktop Cpu market and Focusing on APU'S

Im interested to find out what Direction AMD is going.. Just Snagged a Tablet with an AMD APU.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> yikes, just take it slow for now, start back at 4.0ghz and see where it starts going crazy on the core VID.


I'm officially going to just sit here and not care until I can afford a new motherboard.

This Gigabyte board is officially the worst purchase I've ever made.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I officially want to punch the person who designed this board, right in the face. This thing has officially gone full ******.
> You don't get to set a voltage, you get to set a voltage off-set on what the board THINKS the CPU should be running at! Not a solid figure! Ok, that doesn't sound bad, right?
> The hell it is, the stupid board CHANGES the voltage the CPU THINKS it should be running at every time it boots up.
> So here I am, trying to overclock the damn thing, and I keep offsetting the voltage off to around 1.46v only to find out that the damn BIOS has automatically switched it to 1.386v the next time I boot up...causing windows to BSOD or requiring a CMOS Clear.


Another reason i dont buy gigabyte boards


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm officially going to just sit here and not care until I can afford a new motherboard.
> This Gigabyte board is officially the worst purchase I've ever made.


Did you buy it recently?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Did you buy it recently?


It just hit the one year mark a few days ago.


----------



## PiOfPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20121024192127_AMD_to_Set_to_Make_Important_Strategy_Announcement_Next_Week.html
> AMD to Set to Make Important Strategy Announcement Next Week.
> AMD to Further Detail Ambidextrous Strategy on Monday
> Advanced Micro Devices has announced that its top executives will host a news conference to provide updates and more detail on the company's ambidextrous strategy. The news conference will take place in San Francisco, California, on Monday, October 29.
> Prolly something about pulling away from The Desktop Cpu market and Focusing on APU'S
> Im interested to find out what Direction AMD is going.. Just Snagged a Tablet with an AMD APU.


I wonder who the "special guest" at the conference is going to be? Jim Keller?


----------



## passey

at least u got ur 8350 still waiting for stock here in the uk


----------



## Sand3853

Bit the bullet and got mahself an 8320... I tried to be patient, but all the fun everyone is having got the better of me









Shipped today, so here is hoping it arrives on Saturday..


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I did all those for afew days. Borderlands 2 still spit it out in 10 mins was not stable lol.. I had to up V core a notch..
> Anywho try Prime 95 none of what u have done is to tough.


damn lol i'd actually really like to get borderlands 2, seems a lot of fun. yeah my vcore is a bit high but thermally it's like its at 1.38v or something. and i am also running my llc settings at extreme lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiOfPie*
> 
> I wonder who the "special guest" at the conference is going to be? Jim Keller?


Maybe someone from Samsung / Apple to announce a Partner ship in the Smart phone / Tablet world. donno will know Monday tho.


----------



## markshim

has anyone in the UK got there fx 8350 yet, im still waiting for it to come out of pre order at scan computers


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> damn lol i'd actually really like to get borderlands 2, seems a lot of fun. yeah my vcore is a bit high but thermally it's like its at 1.38v or something. and i am also running my llc settings at extreme lol


I know right? I'm pushing 1.52 LLC high just to make absolutely sure my OC is stable for testing, and this thing barely heats up. I may very well run 1.6v and see what I can crank out as long as at will stay under 60C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Another reason i dont buy gigabyte boards


Because one revision sucks? Tell me, have you actually owned a giga board, or are you only reading 900-series rev 1.0 complaints and thinking "NOPE!"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I did all those for afew days. Borderlands 2 still spit it out in 10 mins was not stable lol.. I had to up V core a notch..
> Anywho try Prime 95 none of what u have done is to tough.


Prime is a joke, if you can game for hours, record it, and encode it, you're stable. There's no need to jump on the "Lets make out computers useless for 48 hours!" bandwagon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, my two attempts at booting straight up to 4.6Ghz have failed miserably.
> Went:
> Core- 4.6Ghz
> NB - 2.8Ghz
> Turbo OFF
> vCore - 1.43v
> NB - 1.3v
> Mem- 1.65v 9-9-9-24 (what it's rated at)
> Any tips?


Way too high on the NB, PD/BD don't get that same kick that Ph II's do, lay it back down to stock and try again. Also, disable C'n'Q and all that other stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> Would it be a good decision to upgrade from my B50 to a 8350?
> I mostly game, but I also BOINC a lot. Will I see improvements in game FPS? Keep in mind I do not have a Thuban or anything, but a C2 Deneb haha.


From a C2? Ya, considering you probably can't OC past 3.8, an OC'd PD will be a good upgrade if you already have the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> "Piledriver x86 cores use a new resonant clock mesh technology developed by Cyclos Semiconductor, which allows to cut power consumption by 10%, or boost clock-speed by 10% (compared to Bulldozer) without increase of TDP."
> They say 10%. *But actual testing on Watt usage under full load shows almost 30% compared to Bulldozer*
> Link


Hard-edged Flops. Less leakage, less heat, less power, but more time consuming (for AMD) and probably more expensive.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> It just hit the one year mark a few days ago.


Isnt the stock NB 2200, like Bulldozer?


----------



## Raven.7

I bumped by 8320 to 4.0Ghz/4.2T, seems to be holding more than fine. I'll try to overclock more a bit later, kind of want to play a few games.


----------



## FlanK3r

warmup by FlanK3r (I have enhanced experience with tweaking Phenoms, Phenoms II, Llano, FXs CPUs.)


----------



## kahboom

Can't wait just purchased a fx 8350 today off newegg


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I bumped by 8320 to 4.0Ghz/4.2T, seems to be holding more than fine. I'll try to overclock more a bit later, kind of want to play a few games.


Hey Raven,
you have to start by knocking down that NB, 2800 is way to high (at least to start) leave it at 2200. You are not going to get much of a performance advantage in a major NB OC unless you are running multiple GPU's anyway. Leave the NB until one of the last things you OC
Good luck









****nevermind, I just saw Kyad's post







*******


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I bumped by 8320 to 4.0Ghz/4.2T, seems to be holding more than fine. I'll try to overclock more a bit later, kind of want to play a few games.


Turbo boost should also be disabled along with c&q, and APM.


----------



## veyron1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm officially going to just sit here and not care until I can afford a new motherboard.
> This Gigabyte board is officially the worst purchase I've ever made.


You do realize that the bios update is in the beta stage right?


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Well I see this thread is full of misinformation...

since when UD3 has VDROP? I was one of the first to have one and I never saw it..


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veyron1001*
> 
> You do realize that the bios update is in the beta stage right?


This goes WAY back, beyond today. From the day I purchased the board and tried to overclock my 1090T, this board has caused nothing but anger.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R*
> 
> Well I see this thread is full of misinformation...
> since when UD3 has VDROP? I was one of the first to have one and I never saw it..


990FXA UD3 are you talking about?


----------



## dstoler

My 8320 will be here sometime withing the next few hours! I have a question for anyone with a asrock fatal1ty board and a vishera cpu. I currently have bios version 1.80 and it says piledriver has been supported since 1.70 so should i try out this bios and see how it is and then update the bios to see if it is better/worse? Also how do you guys put on TIM? A grain of rice with it or a big dot or a little dot in the middle? I have lapped the last 3 cpus ive had but dont think i am going to lap this one and jsut wanna get the thermal paste right. thanks guys/gals!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> My 8320 will be here sometime withing the next few hours! I have a question for anyone with a asrock fatal1ty board and a vishera cpu. I currently have bios version 1.80 and it says piledriver has been supported since 1.70 so should i try out this bios and see how it is and then update the bios to see if it is better/worse? Also how do you guys put on TIM? A grain of rice with it or a big dot or a little dot in the middle? I have lapped the last 3 cpus ive had but dont think i am going to lap this one and jsut wanna get the thermal paste right. thanks guys/gals!


I would update to the newest bios and the best way I've always used was a pea size right in the middle


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> My 8320 will be here sometime withing the next few hours! I have a question for anyone with a asrock fatal1ty board and a vishera cpu. I currently have bios version 1.80 and it says piledriver has been supported since 1.70 so should i try out this bios and see how it is and then update the bios to see if it is better/worse? Also how do you guys put on TIM? A grain of rice with it or a big dot or a little dot in the middle? I have lapped the last 3 cpus ive had but dont think i am going to lap this one and jsut wanna get the thermal paste right. thanks guys/gals!


Pea-sized dot in the middle works well. It prevents air bubbles and spreads out across the heat cap from the pressure of the heatsink/waterblock then spreads out a little more once it heats up. Depending on the TIM you're using, make sure to leave your PC on 24/7 for the first few days so the thermal paste can cure.


----------



## M3TAl

My 970A-UD3 got Vdroop, nothing some Extreme LLC won't fix. And I always always always leave CnQ on. I don't understand everyone telling people to turn it off. CnQ doesn't affect load at all. It saves power during idle.... When not using pc it's sitting 800mhz ~1.0v


----------



## astrovasilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> warmup by FlanK3r (I have enhanced experience with tweaking Phenoms, Phenoms II, Llano, FXs CPUs.)


4.82 οr 5 GHZ;


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm officially going to just sit here and not care until I can afford a new motherboard.
> This Gigabyte board is officially the worst purchase I've ever made.


I would recommend the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, but it might be a bit expensive...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Prime is a joke, if you can game for hours, record it, and encode it, you're stable. There's no need to jump on the "Lets make out computers useless for 48 hours!" bandwagon.


what I do is: if I can run prime95 for 1 hour when using my normal apps, I consider stable enough to go forward and play crysis.

P.S.: Isn't it possible to keep Turbo Core on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My 970A-UD3 got Vdroop, nothing some Extreme LLC won't fix. And I always always always leave CnQ on. I don't understand everyone telling people to turn it off. CnQ doesn't affect load at all. It saves power during idle.... When not using pc it's sitting 800mhz ~1.0v


Turning it off just prevents momentarily losses in performance when the core is in "idle" state, or to get fastest boot times as possible, especially at POST.
If one is using linux, CnQ is a bad idea. I have issues in the past where it would limit the "performance" governor to the stock speed.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrovasilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> warmup by FlanK3r (I have enhanced experience with tweaking Phenoms, Phenoms II, Llano, FXs CPUs.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.82 οr 5 GHZ;
Click to expand...

That looks like 5.0ghz scores but i see cinebench says it is 4.8.... BTW nice memory speeds. Makes me wanna go and get some 2133 mhz memory but i have been spending OS SO SO much lately its crazy.

Also thanks guys for the bios and TIM pointers I will oblige.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> warmup by FlanK3r (I have enhanced experience with tweaking Phenoms, Phenoms II, Llano, FXs CPUs.)


Vs 5ghz 3770k



Nice to have something to compare to + Reps


----------



## dstoler

Yea $130+ more and you can get 1.4 more points in cinebench! sweet

was referring to my 8320 @ $179 vs 3770k @ $319


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Yea $130+ more and you can get 1.4 more points in cinebench! sweet


1.4 is the diff between a 4.3ghz 3770k and a 5ghz 3770k. 1.4 in Cinebench is quite huge.

And a 3770k is only 90 = 100$ more









And that post was not to Brag.. it was to get some confirming Bench results instead of what Reviewers say.


----------



## M3TAl

All I know is running 4ghz with my 955 and CnQ it's no problem. And with my old mobo and 955 at 3.7ghz CnQ no problem. Many other people run high or higher OC with it on.


----------



## FlanK3r

yes, clock is 5 GHz, Cinebench show only what I set in BIOS...I tried settings from AI Suite II, good for tweaking. 8.66 is very good for AMD, FX-8150 had at the same clock about 8.1point.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> yes, clock is 5 GHz, Cinebench show only what I set in BIOS...I tried settings from AI Suite II, good for tweaking. 8.66 is very good for AMD, FX-8150 had at the same clock about 8.1point.


Is 5ghz it's limit or can u go higher? we can compare them at higher mhz if u can.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Is 5ghz it's limit or can u go higher? we can compare them at higher mhz if u can.


there's really no point to it. we all know that the 3770k is superior already. and that's not what the 8350 is trying to compete with anyway.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> there's really no point to it. we all know that the 3770k is superior already. and that's not what the 8350 is trying to compete with anyway.


I know just trying to Figure things out here.

How does the 8350 scale Over clocked. is it getting more Performance per MHz or less.

By watching the score changes you can see how well they do.


----------



## Theroty

I will have my results up for my FX-8350 soon! But, in the mean time if someone could help me out with an issue I am having with it that would be great. It could be nothing but I don't think what is going on is supposed to happen. Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1320042/fx-8350-voltage

And other one I started last night when I was having more trouble. I seem to have this problem resolved though.. or so I think! LOL!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319806/bsod-with-8350

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I know just trying to Figure things out here.
> How does the 8350 scale Over clocked. is it getting more Performance per MHz or less.


then here - it's my highest stable overclock:


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> then here - it's my highest stable overclock:


Roughly 0.18 points for 200Mhz.


----------



## Hokies83

Here is a 3770k at 4.9 ghz



a .12 gain per 100Mhz.. Making a 0.24 point gain per 200mhz VS 3850 0.18Gain per 200mhz there pretty close on overclock scaling it seems Intel just barely Edging out the win.

Thx + Repssss!


----------



## astrovasilis

http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_and_fx_6300,3.html



7.28 default;


----------



## Red1776

This is with 1600MHz RAM (16GB) 4x4


----------



## stickg1

does RAM speed make a big difference with Cinebench 11.5? That might be why my FX-8150 @ 4.9GHz only gets 7.74pts and other people with those clocks get higher scores.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> does RAM speed make a big difference with Cinebench 11.5? That might be why my FX-8150 @ 4.9GHz only gets 7.74pts and other people with those clocks get higher scores.


^This is what I was about to point out.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My 970A-UD3 got Vdroop, nothing some Extreme LLC won't fix. And I always always always leave CnQ on. I don't understand everyone telling people to turn it off. CnQ doesn't affect load at all. It saves power during idle.... When not using pc it's sitting 800mhz ~1.0v


The reason to turn off C'n'Q is because the speed/voltage jumping around, at those much higher clocks, can make it unstable. Like when messing with Overdrive, and you downclock and suddenly bluescreen out of no where. It's something you re-enable once you're sure you're stable for normal use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I would recommend the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, but it might be a bit expensive...
> *what I do is: if I can run prime95 for 1 hour when using my normal apps, I consider stable enough to go forward and play crysis.*
> P.S.: Isn't it possible to keep Turbo Core on?
> Turning it off just prevents momentarily losses in performance when the core is in "idle" state, or to get fastest boot times as possible, especially at POST.
> If one is using linux, CnQ is a bad idea. I have issues in the past where it would limit the "performance" governor to the stock speed.


See? That's perfectly reasonable.

As for turbo... You can, I guess, if you mess with the turbo speeds and voltage. I don't see it as worth the effort personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Roughly 0.18 points for 200Mhz.


... What math are you using? 5.0 was 8.5, 5.2 was 8.83. That's .33 for 200Mhz.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The reason to turn off C'n'Q is because the speed/voltage jumping around, at those much higher clocks, can make it unstable. Like when messing with Overdrive, and you downclock and suddenly bluescreen out of no where. It's something you re-enable once you're sure you're stable for normal use.
> See? That's perfectly reasonable.
> As for turbo... You can, I guess, if you mess with the turbo speeds and voltage. I don't see it as worth the effort personally.
> ... What math are you using? 5.0 was 8.5, 5.2 was 8.83. That's .33 for 200Mhz.


Right here. 8.66 to 8.83


----------



## crucifix85

So any performance increase with Win 8 vs Win 7? Im about to build a new pc with the 8350 and wondering if win 8 is the way to go.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> ^This is what I was about to point out.


No , not a big difference. actually making sure you don't have excessive background processes makes a bigger difference.


----------



## Roadking

Just got an email alert from UPS. My 8350 has been delivered. Looks like I'll be leaving work early.


----------



## beers

IMC seems to be decent, didn't have any problems setting straight to 2133 9-11-11 with 4 dimms (24 GB).


----------



## Raven.7

So...what do you guys think...AsRock Extreme4 for $120 or Sabertooth Rev2 for $203? Got about 20 minutes to decide. I'm officially on the Gigabyte hatewagon.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> So...what do you guys think...AsRock Extreme4 for $120 or Sabertooth Rev2 for $203? Got about 20 minutes to decide. I'm officially on the Gigabyte hatewagon.


and I'm on the ASUS hatewagon








how about MSI?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> and I'm on the ASUS hatewagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about MSI?


None in my town and Amazon is out of stock, so I can't overnight it.


----------



## Raven.7

CompUSA is also carrying the ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> So any performance increase with Win 8 vs Win 7? Im about to build a new pc with the 8350 and wondering if win 8 is the way to go.


Well, Windows 8 contains a new scheduler that works better with AMD Piledrriver, however the patch exists for Windows 7 as well. However, if your motherboard supports FastBoot (windows 8 feature), well, if you need as fast boot speeds as possible, the choice is obvious.

Windows 7 scheduler patches and installation instructions
It's mirrored on a non-MS website, but you can search the MS website if you don't trust NgoHQ...
I installed them, *it doesn't break Phenom II installations*.


----------



## amd955be5670

Sabertooth has good colors, if at all that makes sense









I think the Sabertooth would allow higher overclocking, and thats probably what most would say.

P.S. Not to act like an a$$, but I'm kinda bored of the Cinebench results, anyone with a 6870/GTX-560+ even CFX/SLI, care to bench any games?
Well it would help if the users with the new processors mentioned the games they could run, and then we could cross compare with PII & FX8150 results, with users who have them.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I installed them, *it doesn't break Phenom II installations*.


Lol noob question, should I too?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Sabertooth has good colors, if at all that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Sabertooth would allow higher overclocking, and thats probably what most would say.


Unfortunately, my pool of cash isn't as large as I would like to be. The Sabertooth would leave me dry.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Unfortunately, my pool of cash isn't as large as I would like to be. The Sabertooth would leave me dry.


Then most probably that ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 or maybe R2.0 of my board(M5A99X EVO)?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> So...what do you guys think...AsRock Extreme4 for $120 or Sabertooth Rev2 for $203? Got about 20 minutes to decide. I'm officially on the Gigabyte hatewagon.


That does not bode well for me as I have the same board , but I will not know for sure till next Thursday or Friday .


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Unfortunately, my pool of cash isn't as large as I would like to be. The Sabertooth would leave me dry.


I just did a build for my Dad with the Sabertooth. That board is NICE! That is all I am gonna say about it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Sabertooth has good colors, if at all that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Sabertooth would allow higher overclocking, and thats probably what most would say.
> P.S. Not to act like an a$$, but I'm kinda bored of the Cinebench results, anyone with a 6870/GTX-560+ even CFX/SLI, care to bench any games?
> Well it would help if the users with the new processors mentioned the games they could run, and then we could cross compare with PII & FX8150 results, with users who have them.


I have decent recordings of Crysis 1 and 2 above 40 fps @ Extreme(crysis 1) and "Gamer" (crysis 2) settings, and no matter if someone did bench them before, I _*will*_ play the same levels once I get the FX-8350, though It probably will be after Xmas. That motherboard left my dry and half-dead, lol.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Lol noob question, should I too?


If you plan to upgrade CPU without using Win8, can't hurt, I say. At least on my machine, it changed my 3dmark scores in an interesting way.
Before: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726169
After: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726763


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I have decent recordings of Crysis 1 and 2 above 40 fps @ Extreme(crysis 1) and "Gamer" (crysis 2) settings, and no matter if someone did bench them before, I _*will*_ play the same levels once I get the FX-8350, though It probably will be after Xmas. That motherboard left my dry and half-dead, lol.
> If you plan to upgrade CPU without using Win8, can't hurt, I say. At least on my machine, it changed my 3dmark scores in an interesting way.
> Before: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726169
> After: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726763


Thanks for sharing them. Doesn't hurt to update








I'll be picking up my toy around Xmas as well. Seeing that you have a GTX-560, I could probably downclock my 560Ti and then we could compare before getting my toy









And well, for mutli-GPU tests, I think the best suite is Metro 2033's Benchmark program, if anyone at the moment is willing.


----------



## Wiffinberg

OOOH count me in! mine should arrive in a couple of days


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> and I'm on the ASUS hatewagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about MSI?


Have MSI fixed their VRM issues - The last MSI that I owned blew it's VRMs every time I tried to bench it even at stock clocks but that was an 890gm board ( uATX )


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> So...what do you guys think...AsRock Extreme4 for $120 or Sabertooth Rev2 for $203? Got about 20 minutes to decide. I'm officially on the Gigabyte hatewagon.


Thats whats available locally? IDK man, seems expensive. Get the tooth or the m5 I guess.

I was going to say you should order that MSI from newegg because it comes with 8GB ram kit and you could sell it to me! I have 4GB or 1333 RAM right now. I need to upgrade my RAM and PSU next. Not really sure why I upgraded the CPU before the RAM and PSU, I got a little excited I guess...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Thanks for sharing them. Doesn't hurt to update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be picking up my toy around Xmas as well. Seeing that you have a GTX-560, I could probably downclock my 560Ti and then we could compare before getting my toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And well, for mutli-GPU tests, I think the best suite is Metro 2033's Benchmark program, if anyone at the moment is willing.


Do you really think you need to downclock?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Do you really think you need to downclock?


Holy cow your card idles at 52c?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Unfortunately, my pool of cash isn't as large as I would like to be. The Sabertooth would leave me dry.


The top end asus boards do seem to manage their power well and seem to make oc'ing look easy, regardless of the asus support issue.
There are a few saber 2.0 reviews out there already and I believe some of them with OC data.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Holy cow your card idles at 52c?


My 470 idles at 50/51 in an almost 80F room.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Have MSI fixed their VRM issues - The last MSI that I owned blew it's VRMs every time I tried to bench it even at stock clocks but that was an 890gm board ( uATX )


To be honest, before I took my TFII, I never even knew MSI made motherboards. Now when I sniffed around OCN last year, I saw this thing about MSI VRMs. So with your argument I'm officially at a loss of words









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Do you really think you need to downclock?




You don't want me to?


----------



## Castaa

For those wondering if Windows 8's new thread/task scheduling system will work better with Piledriver.

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=262205

It's out now. $40.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> My 470 idles at 50/51 in an almost 80F room.


Multiple monitors?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Multiple monitors?


1 monitor on this rig @ 2048x1152, load flips between 0/1% constantly, and it is driving 16 virtual desktops.

Edit: fan speed at 40% when at low 50's


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> 1 monitor on this rig @ 2048x1152, load flips between 0/1% constantly, and it is driving *16 virtual desktops*.


Lovely.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Lovely.


I do a ton of work and opening/closing apps wastes large amounts of time when working on multiple large projects at the same time. ;p

So... I just leave a whole lot running pretty much always. May expand that 16 to 20 or 24 if this 8350 pans out and I can get a gpu upgrade.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> To be honest, before I took my TFII, I never even knew MSI made motherboards. Now when I sniffed around OCN last year, I saw this thing about MSI VRMs. So with your argument I'm officially at a loss of words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want me to?


MSI's 790 series boards were quite good - then their 890 boards had a VRM problem so I did not buy into their 990 boards - and I was just wondering if they had fixed the issues on the newer boards .
I have used MSI boards off and on since (Intel) socket 3 ( 486 DX4 100 ) and that is the first time I have had problems . But the problems were severe !


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I officially want to punch the person who designed this board, right in the face. This thing has officially gone full ******.
> You don't get to set a voltage, you get to set a voltage off-set on what the board THINKS the CPU should be running at! Not a solid figure! Ok, that doesn't sound bad, right?
> The hell it is, the stupid board CHANGES the voltage the CPU THINKS it should be running at every time it boots up.
> So here I am, trying to overclock the damn thing, and I keep offsetting the voltage off to around 1.46v only to find out that the damn BIOS has automatically switched it to 1.386v the next time I boot up...causing windows to BSOD or requiring a CMOS Clear.


The regular Asus M5A97 was like that even though it had LLC. Kind of guess my Vcore when it booted up.









The M5A97 Evo is much better! It will lock that voltage down to .01v! Ran a 1090t and a 1045t at 4.15ghz with ease.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Holy cow your card idles at 52c?


Always has been, even at stock.
Better?









Spoiler: pic






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> *MSI's 790 series boards were quite good* - then their 890 boards had a VRM problem so I did not buy into their 990 boards - and I was just wondering if they had fixed the issues on the newer boards .
> I have used MSI boards off and on since (Intel) socket 3 ( 486 DX4 100 ) and that is the first time I have had problems . But the problems were severe !


Forget the crappy MSI utility. My card is an ASUS ENGTX560 DC (not the double-fan one). Totally regret this card. It's locked from every side, bios is not editable ( not supported, etc).. etc.
Anyway enough off-topic :|
Let's go back to FX-8350


----------



## Mr357

Is the max temp still 62C? Because although I realize that an H80 isn't the best cooling solution out there, mine's hitting 48C full load @ 4GHz with stock Vcore (1.34V)


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Let's go back to FX-8350


Judging from the hardware review sites, in particular this one,
it looks like FX-8350 @ 5.0Ghz is a 40% chance, and definitely not possible with my current cooling solution








Actually make that 60% from the response in this thread, that seems to be a much realistic number.

Perhaps winter might just create 10-15c ambient and let me get away with 60c, but the AC can only create 26c ambient in a 40c hot summer. Wouldn't be able to OC this toy much :|


----------



## Tatakai All

It's a good thing that I've been on the fence about getting a FX 8320/50 cause today I just found out that I'm getting laid off at the end of the month.


----------



## Gundamnitpete




----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Have MSI fixed their VRM issues - The last MSI that I owned blew it's VRMs every time I tried to bench it even at stock clocks but that was an 890gm board ( uATX )


Yes, on the higher end 8xx series boards and beyond they have got their apples back in the bucket afaik. The 7 series was terrible, and the lower end 8 series like you had were also.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Always has been, even at stock.
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the crappy MSI utility. My card is an ASUS ENGTX560 DC (not the double-fan one). Totally regret this card. It's locked from every side, bios is not editable ( not supported, etc).. etc.
> Anyway enough off-topic :|
> Let's go back to FX-8350


I was talking about motherboards - and it is relative to this thread - I have a Gigabyte UD3 (rev 1.0) and it appears that they are not Vishera friendly . In that they do work but not particularly well . So I was looking into whether MSI has Fixed their VRM issues in their current boards as if they have they have a current board that I am interested in that may be a suitable replacement for my gigabyte . If they ( MSI) still have VRM issues I will steer clear of it .


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> It's a good thing that I've been on the fence about getting a FX 8320/50 cause today I just found out that I'm getting laid off at the end of the month.


Dam sorry :/


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> It's a good thing that I've been on the fence about getting a FX 8320/50 cause today I just found out that I'm getting laid off at the end of the month.


Ouch !


----------



## dstoler

My 8320 installed like a champ and I have it at stock speeds minus all power saving features. set overclock to manual on everything and forced the stock voltages and speeds. Hey OP is there a way that we can PM you with our cpu/mobo/overclock settings for you to put on the main page of this thread? Maybe what multiplier people are using and what base clock and vcore etc? I know that sounds like a lot of work for you and wish I could help but it would make this thread awesome as well as helping people out who are stuck overclocking their cpu. I know that all of them are different but it will give a somewhat general idea of a few critical settings to choose. btw loving my Vishera already! (always called Zambezi bulldozer but i feel Vishera is the name to use when talking about piledriver module cpu's)


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*


----------



## pony-tail

The MSI board I was looking into is a 990FXA-GD65 - but I will see how I fare with the UD3 (rev 1.0) first .


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I was talking about motherboards - and it is relative to this thread - I have a Gigabyte UD3 (rev 1.0) and it appears that they are not Vishera friendly . In that they do work but not particularly well . So I was looking into whether MSI has Fixed their VRM issues in their current boards as if they have they have a current board that I am interested in that may be a suitable replacement for my gigabyte . If they ( MSI) still have VRM issues I will steer clear of it .


I thought you meant the GPU... Sorry, i'm a complete fails on numbers ._.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: delivery rage


My pet paranoïa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> It's a good thing that I've been on the fence about getting a FX 8320/50 cause today I just found out that I'm getting laid off at the end of the month.










Sorry to hear.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I thought you meant the GPU... Sorry, i'm a complete fails on numbers ._.


Cool ! I am just a bit worried as my giga board does not seem to fare well with PD - and I have already forked the $$$ for the new CPU - online shopping and an itchy trigger finger ! Its just tooo easy !


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Cool ! I am just a bit worried as my giga board does not seem to fare well with PD - and I have already forked the $$$ for the new CPU - online shopping and an itchy trigger finger ! Its just tooo easy !


Kinda makes me feel happy. Online shopping not an option, I have to move myself to a shop and then spend,and believe me I hate the journey even if its 15kms away








While the time I'm not moving I sniff around to see whether it is really useful for me or not, so far I'm sure I'll buy it when I do but doesn't hurt to see more benches.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Judging from the hardware review sites, in particular this one,
> it looks like FX-8350 @ 5.0Ghz is a 40% chance, and definitely not possible with my current cooling solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually make that 60% from the response in this thread, that seems to be a much realistic number.
> Perhaps winter might just create 10-15c ambient and let me get away with 60c, but the AC can only create 26c ambient in a 40c hot summer. Wouldn't be able to OC this toy much :|


I think part of that is still the boards being used, I haven't seen any asus boards not hit it.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*


ouch, this is why I track hump and lose sleep on delivery days lol


----------



## Tatakai All

A part of me is saying to just go for it and get a 8320/50 since I'll be on unemployment for a week or two and just go OC crazy on it, but the other side of me is calling _that_ part of me an idiot...lol I'm an idiot.

*EDIT:* And I thought I had it bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Kinda makes me feel happy. Online shopping not an option, I have to move myself to a shop and then spend,and believe me I hate the journey even if its 15kms away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the time I'm not moving I sniff around to see whether it is really useful for me or not, so far I'm sure I'll buy it when I do but doesn't hurt to see more benches.


Bankruptcy is just one click away!
I bought the CPU when I should not have - and did not think it through very well .
I have to put a new Transmission in my car , so I shouldn't be buying PC gear until it is done and now I find I need to buy Ram ( I have 1333 ram) maybe a cooler ( I have a Corsair H40 ) and my mobo may not be up to scratch ( Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.0) )
Like I said - Did NOT think things through first !


----------



## Thebreezybb

Just ordered an 8350


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> ouch, this is why I track hump and lose sleep on delivery days lol


I disrupted my sleep schedule since I ordered my board. O.O Next week I'll sleep like a *rock*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Just ordered an 8350


Woohoo!


----------



## Raven.7

This, boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen, is how much I dislike Gigabyte:

It is currently 9:30PM EST, and I just walked in through the door with this, after speeding for almost an hour to get to CompUSA before they closed:


----------



## bmgjet

God the wait is killing me, Tracking number said it should or arrived half a hour ago by there ETA but still nothing has showen up. And if it doent show in 2 and a half hours then its 99% chance I wont get it till Monday.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Just ordered an 8350


You'll enjoy it for sure









@Raven.7

Congrats for making it in time


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This, boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen, is how much I dislike Gigabyte:
> It is currently 9:30PM EST, and I just walked in through the door with this, after speeding for almost an hour to get to CompUSA before they closed:


I unfortunately can't afford to do that for a few weeks !


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This, boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen, is how much I dislike Gigabyte:
> It is currently 9:30PM EST, and I just walked in through the door with this, after speeding for almost an hour to get to CompUSA before they closed:


Good on ya, as long as it isn't doa, it should run forever and stable with no rma in sight.


----------



## Tarnix




----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Good on ya, as long as it isn't doa, it should run forever and stable with no rma in sight.


DON'T SPOOK HIM.

sorry for caps, but I felt like screaming that out


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This, boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen, is how much I dislike Gigabyte:
> It is currently 9:30PM EST, and I just walked in through the door with this, after speeding for almost an hour to get to CompUSA before they closed:


I have a revision 1 Sabertooth and CHV, both are lovely boards.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> DON'T SPOOK HIM.
> sorry for caps, but I felt like screaming that out


Not trying to, trying to reinforce his thoughts that it was a good buy. lol


----------



## Raven.7

Haha. Well, that is literally the last investment I can make on this machine for at least a year to a year and a half. Since I am broke now, do tell if you wanna buy my old board for your worst enemy or something.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I have a revision 1 Sabertooth and CHV, both are lovely boards.


Saber rev1 here as well, just waiting on the damn proc to show already. ;p


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Haha. Well, that is literally the last investment I can make on this machine for at least a year to a year and a half. Since I am broke now, do tell if you wanna buy my old board for your worst enemy or something.


I'm planning FX-8350 + 256Gb SSD + cheap AM3 mobo + 500W PSU + 16Gb RAM
I plan on running two rigs already, otherwise the other 19" monitor will go to the Gods before serving its purpose LOL

And with that a LOT of money will fly, and the only next upgrade is going to be a DirectX 12 GPU.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I'm planning FX-8350 + 256Gb SSD + cheap AM3 mobo + 500W PSU + 16Gb RAM
> I plan on running two rigs already, otherwise the other 19" monitor will go to the Gods before serving its purpose LOL
> And with that a LOT of money will fly, and the only next upgrade is going to be a DirectX 12 GPU.


Already on the samsung 830 256gb ssd here, it screams even with compressed data (unlike those ocz's), it is my up most recommended ssd at this time. (that and the 512gb 830)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> God the wait is killing me, Tracking number said it should or arrived half a hour ago by there ETA but still nothing has showen up. And if it doent show in 2 and a half hours then its 99% chance I wont get it till Monday.


OMG dont tell me tomorrow is some BS federal holiday and my CPU wont be delivered?!!?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> OMG dont tell me tomorrow is some BS federal holiday and my CPU wont be delivered?!!?


Don't know about USA, but here in Canada, my two orders has been shipped already, they're "in transit"


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Already on the samsung 830 256gb ssd here, it screams even with compressed data (unlike those ocz's), it is my up most recommended ssd at this time. (that and the 512gb 830)


Every market near my place is bloated with Corsair hype, and even then people buy Samsung products lol.
But well, I might pick up corsair, just for the awesome support.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Haha. Well, that is literally the last investment I can make on this machine for at least a year to a year and a half. Since I am broke now, do tell if you wanna buy my old board for your worst enemy or something.


Not really - I got one pretty similar , of my own !


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Every market near my place is bloated with Corsair hype, and even then people buy Samsung products lol.
> But well, I might pick up corsair, just for the awesome support.


C4's are good drives, don't get me wrong, but the samsung 830's beat their ass in write speeds for the same price.

Samsung 500/400, c4 same price, 500/260


----------



## pony-tail

It seems as if FX83xx is putting a lot of people in the poorhouse !


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> It seems as if FX83xx is putting a lot of people in the poorhouse !


I only had to buy the proc itself, already on a saber rev1. So not so bad for me.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I only had to buy the proc itself, already on a saber rev1. So not so bad for me.


That is what I thought I would be doing ! but it seems I was quite wrong .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> That is what I thought I would be doing ! but it seems I was quite wrong .


Don't you have a saber rev1? Move that 6core to your gigacaca. lol

Then you'll be fine.


----------



## pony-tail

For a while I will have the lowest speced ( slowest ) 8350 Vishera system out there .
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.0)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 .
Kingston 16 gig 1333 .
Corsair H40 .
XFX HD5770 .
Don't see me topping out any benchmarks .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> For a while I will have the lowest speced ( slowest ) 8350 Vishera system out there .
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.0)
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 .
> Kingston 16 gig 1333 .
> Corsair H40 .
> XFX HD5770 .
> Don't see me topping out any benchmarks .


You need a bit more than a board there buddy. ;p


----------



## Raven.7

Well, computer is ready to boot up after spending the last hour or so taking it apart and putting it together.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Don't you have a saber rev1? Move that 6core to your gigacaca. lol
> Then you'll be fine.


Yes I do and it has a pair of 6870 radeons on it too ! That is my game machine -it works good as it is ( no faults or issues at all ) I want to leave it as it is for now - It aint broke so I am not wanting to break it .
It has not even had a freeze , or BSOD . in a year .


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, computer is ready to boot up after spending the last hour or so taking it apart and putting it together.


In your first boot, did you directly go to the bios and simply put in 25x multi and 1.5v?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, computer is ready to boot up after spending the last hour or so taking it apart and putting it together.


Sweet, can't wait to see what you pull off.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Yes I do and it has a pair of 6870 radeons on it too ! That is my game machine -it works good as it is ( no faults or issues at all ) I want to leave it as it is for now - It aint broke so I am not wanting to break it .
> It has not even had a freeze , or BSOD . in a year .


So for the 8350 use the saber lol, stick your old proc on the giga.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You need a bit more than a board there buddy. ;p


It was a pretty well balanced system with the PII 965 .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> It was a pretty well balanced system with the PII 965 .


Just a suggestion anyway, we know the giga does bad on 8350, but the asus does well, so it's a case of spend money or not.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*


lol


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Just a suggestion anyway, we know the giga does bad on 8350, but the asus does well, so it's a case of spend money or not.


Not criticizing you - you are most likely correct .
I wanted to upgrade the Giga because it was the slowest machine I have .
Edit - If I had the money I would build from scratch .
I guess I can always shuffle stuff around later !


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Not criticizing you - you are most likely correct .
> I wanted to upgrade the Giga because it was the slowest machine I have .
> Edit - If I had the money I would build from scratch .
> I guess I can always shuffle stuff around later !


Don't worry, didn't think you were. ;p


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> It seems as if FX83xx is putting a lot of people in the poorhouse !


You don't say... Didn't even buy the proc yet...

(that's a bank account summary)


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a solid board to pair up with a piledriver chip, check out this MSI 990FX from Newegg, they'll throw in free 8gbs of DDR3 1600.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130649&name=AMD-Motherboards


Dang nab it! This roped me.

I was intending on ditching AMD all together after a few more months and defecting to Intel. Just had to save a few more pennies. But getting a nice motherboard, 8gb of memory and an 8320 for $324 (newegg) was way to hard to pass up.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> Dang nab it! This roped me.
> I was holding out and was intending on ditching AMD all together after a few more months by defecting to Intel after I saved enough pennies. But getting a nice motherboard, 8gb of memory and an 8320 for $324 (newegg) was way to hard to pass up.


Hope scary ol msi works out for you there. I wouldn't have done it personally.

Dislike most msi and gigabyte builds. But that is due to the now going into decades of experience of distrust I have and bad quality they have both put out over the years, bad taste in my mouth over the many years you could say. ;p


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> You don't say... Didn't even buy the proc yet...
> 
> (that's a bank account summary)


I am not that low yet - but close !
Smart Access
Actions
06 xxxx 1252 xxxx +$137.93 +$137.93
Total debits:$0.00
Total credits:+$137.93
Net position:+$137.93

Note: The amount noted in Available funds may include cheques awaiting clearance.


----------



## Tarnix

I'd say that they make "normal consumer" quality products. Overclocking is not for the faint hardware


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Hope scary ol msi works out for you there. I wouldn't have done it personally.
> Dislike most msi and gigabyte builds. But that is due to the now going into decades of experience of distrust I have and bad quality they have both put out over the years, bad taste in my mouth over the many years you could say. ;p


MSi has really stepped things up, their Intel boards are hugely popular.


----------



## sdlvx

Here's how I look at the motherboard thing.

You have MSI and Gigabyte which might leave you screwed with a bum board, and then you have Asus that will screw you over on BIOS updates and try and get you to get a new board.

The AM3+ thing isn't the first time they've done this. They came out with all sorts of different versions of P6T boards after the P6T Deluxe, and for a long time they told the original P6T Deluxe owners to pound sand when it came to bios updates that enabled the turbo multi.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> MSi has really stepped things up, their Intel boards are hugely popular.


[microrant]Who's getting the high-end gear again? *Intel*![/microrant]


----------



## Raven.7

Hello OCN! I now come to you, from the other side!


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Hello OCN! I now come to you, from the other side!


What kind of cooling you got?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> What kind of cooling you got?


A lot of fans, lol.

CPU's got a Hyper 212+


----------



## bmgjet

Whats up with the 4X pci-e link?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Hello OCN! I now come to you, from the other side!


I have to admit, I cringed at the voltage.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I have to admit, I cringed at the voltage.


Looks like a rough oc to me.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Whats up with the 4X pci-e link?


AMD GPUs turn down the PCIe speed when idle.


----------



## Raven.7

LOLWUT.

Asus BIOSs update through DOS


----------



## Tarnix

m'yeah. Would be very very good for a X6, for a processor that comes at 3.5, dunno o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> LOLWUT.
> Asus BIOSs update through DOS


yes. Though, the Crosshair 5 has an USB port for OS/boot/[insert part here]-less update


----------



## Raven.7

You need a CD-ROM to update BIOS?!?! I don't even have one, trolololol.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> You need a CD-ROM to update BIOS?!?! I don't even have one, trolololol.


Uhh, no? lol
I do it over flashpen all the time over usb, and that rev2.0 board is supposed to have Flashback.


----------



## Raven.7




----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


Rofl, I think there was a windows based updater tool on asus's site too, and the bios should have a built in updater and can see flashpens?

r2 boards should have like 4 forms of flashing lol.


----------



## sdlvx

I updated my P6TD BIOS a little while ago and the Windows flasher for Asus has disappeared. It did exist at one point but I couldn't find it anywhere. I ended up just putting the BIOS on an external USB drive and updating from inside the BIOS with ezFlash or whatever gimmicky name it has.

I got my water cooling system up though. If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits 88 miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious ****.



Please pardon my awful wallpaper, lol. I have 6 120mm b-gears fans on there. My UD5 comes tomorrow, and my 8350 is lost in fedex. It's basically been "in transit to fedex" for the last 3 days. I think I'm doomed. I really hope not because this laptop is slowwwww. I made the mounts myself out of a piece of stock from Ace Hardware. The XSPC manual said you could only put 3 fans on there either pushing our pulling, but **** that!


----------



## Roadking

Got my 8350 installed still working on getting it stable though. Getting tired and will have to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Raven.7

Great news everyone, I've updated the BIOS and my computer did not explode!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Got my 8350 installed still working on getting it stable though. Getting tired and will have to work on it tomorrow.


Your scores are consistent with another CHV-F user. Good stuff. Is that the lowest the v will go at that freq stable?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Great news everyone, I've updated the BIOS and my computer did not explode!


Sweet, exploding is bad, unless otherwise intended. ;p


----------



## Raven.7

Ok.

Time to get this puppy overclocked, I'm scurred.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> Time to get this puppy overclocked, I'm scurred.


Go do it already club starter. lol


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Go do it already club starter. lol


This ASUS UEFI BIOS is too high tech, I'm so confused


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This ASUS UEFI BIOS is too high tech, I'm so confused


Put it in advanced mode already lol


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Time to get this puppy overclocked, I'm scurred.


Go, go, go!









Has anyone here yet bought that MSI board that comes with 8GB RAM? I won't be able to buy a new board for another week (seems to be a common sentiment lol), so I'd like to make sure that it is a quality one.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> Time to get this puppy overclocked, I'm scurred.


Do you want us to hold your hand?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Go, go, go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here yet bought that MSI board that comes with 8GB RAM? I won't be able to buy a new board for another week (seems to be a common sentiment lol), so I'd like to make sure that it is a quality one.


I'm naturally suspicious on deals like that.


----------



## endevite

For those without a 8350 who want one, as unfair as this is to us who paid 220+tax already.

$199.99
http://www.microcenter.com/product/401795/FX_8350_4GHz_AM3_Black_Edition_Boxed_Processor


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This ASUS UEFI BIOS is too high tech, I'm so confused


loool


----------



## Raven.7

Ok, I just ran all around the place until I finally found my laptop. I'm hoping for some feedback before I hit the save button.

Profile: DOCP DDR3 1600
CPU Ratio: 22 -4400MHz
NB Freq- 2400MHz
AMD Turbo- OFF
CPU BUS- 200
Memory frequency: 1600Mhz
HT Link- 2000MHz
VCore - Manual - 1.45v
NB Vcor - 1.25v
DRAM - Auto - 1.65v
Crap - ALL OFF

Any advice?


----------



## Stay Puft

Did you guys see newegg already lowered the price on the 8350?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> Time to get this puppy overclocked, I'm scurred.


Couldn't resist.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you guys see newegg already lowered the price on the 8350?


Still shows 219.99 for me, but microcenter is now doing 199.99 online as per linked page before this.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you guys see newegg already lowered the price on the 8350?


Not shocking. I'm still betting my money on the 8320 being a better value at $180 though.


----------



## endevite

On the other hand, have you guys read neweggs reviews?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-113-284&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo

31 5star, 2 1star.

Generally positive for gaming boosts even on a bunch of the pII's.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok, I just ran all around the place until I finally found my laptop. I'm hoping for some feedback before I hit the save button.
> [...]
> *Crap - ALL OFF*
> Any advice?


Uuuuhm...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Not shocking. I'm still betting my money on the 8320 being a better value at $180 though.


I still bet you'll need to cram more voltage down its throat to get the same clocks.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> On the other hand, have you guys read neweggs reviews?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-113-284&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29&Page=1#scrollFullInfo
> 31 5star, 2 1star.
> Generally positive for gaming boosts even on a bunch of the pII's.


Newegg reviews are to be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Uuuuhm...


CnQ, APM, C1E, etc.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Newegg reviews are to be taken with a grain of salt


Yeah, but I find it humorous to see 31 5star, not 3 or 4, and 2 1stars saying f* amd buy intel. Rofl


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> CnQ, APM, C1E, etc.


Kay. You scared me there.








CnQ is good *once* you got your stable clocks though.


----------



## Raven.7

Well, should I hit the save button?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Go, go, go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here yet bought that MSI board that comes with 8GB RAM? I won't be able to buy a new board for another week (seems to be a common sentiment lol), so I'd like to make sure that it is a quality one.


Yes, will be here tomorrow


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, should I hit the save button?


\\

Yes youll boot


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, should I hit the save button?


Looks fine to me.


----------



## LiquidHaus

you guys are funny.

and Raven, even if the settings aren't solid, the most you'll do is fail to post. and that's easily stopped by turning the computer off, clearing CMOS, and then starting again. if it posts, you may bsod, but then you change up the settings again. overclocking amd cpus is a real challenge but they're the most fun.

BTW, what i just said had nothing to do with your specific bios settings, just saying in general


----------



## dstoler

Well after abut 2 hours of overclocking my 8320 my max boot into windows is 4.8ghz with 1.5vcore. That is the voltage under load. The thing is I can not get any higher whatsoever. I have tried just multiplier, 213 bus speed 232 bus speed and no bus speed of 250 or higher will boot at all. My cinebench scores are freakin all over the place so i havent really figured out what is causing that. Could it be too much voltage on cpu/cpunb/nb/ht? that is something i will mess with tomorrow. For right now I have it at 4.65ghz with 1.440vcore and if thats where I have to run 24/7 i am more than satisfied cause my 8120 only got to 4.3ghz i couldnt have imagined how much snappier the extra 400mhz plus better IPC would make. I am looking forward to playing around with the clocks a little more tomorrow after class and play some planetside 2 with my 7950's







see you guys manana!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah, but I find it humorous to see 31 5star, not 3 or 4, and 2 1stars saying f* amd buy intel. Rofl


15 of the 33 reviewers actually own the chip, neither of the negative reviews can prove ownership..lol "I don't own it, so it must be crap!"







Really don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## Hokies83

Ive read alot of Reviews that say the 8350 performance may be being held back a little bit by the very Aged Am3+ chipset..

Be nice if they updated it or something and let you guys squeeze out some more performance from the chips..

More Performance the 8350 gets the better it Makes Intel not be Lazy.

So we all win!


----------



## Raven.7

Well, something went horribly wrong when I ran IBT to check stability.

CPU spiked to 70C and I insta powered that thing off like a boss. Back to 4.0 for now. I shouldn't be looking at more than 1.45v for 4.4, right?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, something went horribly wrong when I ran IBT to check stability.
> CPU spiked to 70C and insta powered that thing off like a boss. Back to 4.0 for now. I shouldn't be looking at more than 1.45v for 4.4, right?


Sounds like you need to take baby steps to find your max OC.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Ive read alot of Reviews that say the 8350 performance may be being held back a little bit by the very Aged Am3+ chipset..
> 
> Be nice if they updated it or something and let you guys squeeze out some more performance from the chips..
> 
> More Performance the 8350 gets the better it Makes Intel not be Lazy.
> 
> So we all win!


I have heard this as well, thats what they say is really holding back multi gpu setups with bulldozer/piledriver. And yes I agree, a chipset update will be great! Maybe something like the driver update 12.11 amd just released(for gpus) that gave us 10-15% more performance at the same clocks


----------



## endevite

Any of you guys now getting pm's from people to directly bash on the Vishera series yet?


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> ... overclocking amd cpus is a real challenge but they're the most fun.
> BTW, what i just said had nothing to do with your specific bios settings, just saying in general


I couldn't agree more. I am so excited to be switching back. I have missed real bclk overclocking. My 8350 arrives tomorrow. Let the games begin.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, something went horribly wrong when I ran IBT to check stability.
> CPU spiked to 70C and I insta powered that thing off like a boss. Back to 4.0 for now. I shouldn't be looking at more than 1.45v for 4.4, right?


Err, your using that 212 air cooler still aren't ya.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Err, your using that 212 air cooler still aren't ya.


Yeah, but I think the error must have been on my part for bumping the voltage a bit too high and leaving LLC as auto.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yeah, but I think the error must have been on my part for bumping the voltage a bit too high and leaving LLC as auto.


Ah, but I still wonder how well that 212 will handle, still should do likely 4.4/4.5, and yeah your v must have gone ridiculously high.


----------



## Raven.7

Also, yes, I have been looking at some water cooling units ( Under $70, I don't have H100 kind of money). I still can't justify the investment when the benchmarks are showing only a 2-3C difference at load.

Note: 4.2Ghz stable at 1.34v, I'm starting too think 1.45 might have been WAY too high.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Also, yes, I have been looking at some water cooling units ( Under $70, I don't have H100 kind of money). I still can't justify the investment when the benchmarks are showing only a 2-3C difference at load.


Air cooling may still be fine, like with the cooler I have, I will let you know how my XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264 does once my 8350 shows, they go for around 59 and beat most of the water coolers under the H100.

On another note: I wish Alatar or Elcrtoneng was on to shut warmonger up already.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Also, yes, I have been looking at some water cooling units ( Under $70, I don't have H100 kind of money). I still can't justify the investment when the benchmarks are showing only a 2-3C difference at load.


The H80 is only 99.99$ on newegg and on my Phenom II 1055T, it makes a big difference. 4 cores at 4.0, the idle temp were 65, with the H80 they dropped to 28-35 (depends which sensor, don't remember which was at 65°C)


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> The H80 is only 99.99$ on newegg and on my Phenom II 1055T, it makes a big difference. 4 cores at 4.0, the idle temp were 65, with the H80 they dropped to 28...


I think in most cases my XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264 beats the H80.









Many pages ago I posted links with comparisons that covered most of the air and watercoolers on 95/125/150 watts.


----------



## Raven.7

The only water cooler I can see my self buying is the Antec Kuhler 620 @ $50, reviews aren't too great though.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Also, yes, I have been looking at some water cooling units ( Under $70, I don't have H100 kind of money). I still can't justify the investment when the benchmarks are showing only a 2-3C difference at load.
> Note: 4.2Ghz stable at 1.34v, I'm starting too think 1.45 might have been WAY too high.


I have a brand New Antec 920 Never mounted on a Cpu .. only took out to Leak test id part with for around that Budget.

I have Antec 620s H50s h70s as well i leak test them all.. Out of the Bunch the Antec 920 is the best tho.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I think in most cases my XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264 beats the H80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many pages ago I posted links with comparisons that covered most of the air and watercoolers on 95/125/150 watts.


Just checked it out. Impressive. Noise level is a concern, though.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Just checked it out. Impressive. Noise level is a concern, though.


It really isn't that high, I'm not sure how they got that level, but in a closed haf 912 it really isn't a whole lot louder than a 212+. Maybe it has to do with the sound pitch?

If you notice tho most of those watercoolers rate even louder.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have a brand New Antec 920 Never mounted on a Cpu .. only took out to Leak test id part with for around that Budget.
> I have Antec 620s H50s h70s as well i leak test them all.. Out of the Bunch the Antec 920 is the best tho.


Yeah, 920 is a bit out of my budget though. It it were around $70, I'd sink on it. Also, I'm not sure about Antec's warranty as far as replacing damaged parts if there is a leak.


----------



## Tarnix

I guess I found my second rig cooler.







I always wanted to revive that Athlon II.
Something I hate about the H80 though, is that the tubes are incredibly stiff and I'm scared to break them while fitting them in my case.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yeah, 920 is a bit out of my budget though. It it were around $70, I'd sink on it. Also, I'm not sure about Antec's warranty as far as replacing damaged parts if there is a leak.


Mine is 70$ yo







i sells you it.

Antec will replace damaged hardware there just Very slow....

I make u a video of me leak testing it it has been going day and night for 12 days now lmao.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yeah, 920 is a bit out of my budget though. It it were around $70, I'd sink on it. Also, I'm not sure about Antec's warranty as far as replacing damaged parts if there is a leak.


psst rofl, how many times... look at the XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264
I will let you know how it performs, in most cases it comes close to a H100. (and it's 59 usd)


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> psst rofl, how many times... look at the XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264
> I will let you know how it performs, in most cases it comes close to a H100. (and it's 59 usd)


Looks a lot like a 212+, haha. Let me know how it responds to your overclocks.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Looks a lot like a 212+, haha. Let me know how it responds to your overclocks.


Like a 212 that cools way better. ;p


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey fellas! I have been following y'alls thread and am seriously looking into the 8350 as an upgrade for my MSI 990fxa-gd80 mobo -rig. I am taking a little more time though than I did in January when I just dropped the 220.00 to get my 8120 and wasn't too impressed with the results paired with my asrock fatality motherboard. I went back to using my 1100 thuban and 965 deneb since and patiently waited for the AMD lineup to come out with the new cpu's. How do y'all feel about the price-performance of your vishera's compared to the thuban's and deneb's?? I am currently running::

Zalman Z11 Plus hf1 case -- MSI 990FXA-GD80 mobo -- 2 X 2 GHZ kingston hyper-x 1866 (tall heatsink type) -- Antec kuhler 920 cooler -- Powercolor 6850/Sapphire 6870 crossfired -- Antec HCG power supply -- Samsung dvd burner -- Twin 80 gig velociraptor's in raid 0 for boot -- W.D. Black 750 gig storage -- and would like to drop in one of the two 8-core Vishera's to really juice up my system. I also have an Asrock Fatality 990fx -- a 4 gig 1866 stick of ripjaws-x -- an Asus m487td-evo mobo which are leftover from before that could be used depending on what would work best with the Vishera chip. Any suggestions from those that are learning from the new fx cpu's and know what will or should work best. I'm willing to switch up mobo's or whatever needed to have the right stuiff to avoid what happened when I built the system for the 8120. I had massive numbers of blue screens, problems, and extremely slow performance not to mention umpteen calls and "remote assistance" from microsoft...lol. Just trying to have as much right hardware on hand before starting the switch and selecting the right hardware hopefully with some advice from y'all. Thanks in advance and any guidance is appreciated!!


----------



## Red1776

Someone asked a few pages back how these chips were for multi GPU high res gaming. The answer is excellent. BD was good and PD is even better. I post more if anybody is interested, b ut here is Dirt 3 @ 5760 x 1080 ULTRA settings (yes post processing is included) and 8x AA @ 131 FPS average Trailblazer/Kenya/Leopard Rock


----------



## Raven.7

Ok, so I am at 4.4 1.4v ,stable enough to boot but not enough to pass one run of IBT. Fortunately, it's NOT BSODING, so I might be onto something.

Changing the NB clock to 2400 and voltage to 1.3v didn't do anything, HT link is sitting at 2200.

Also, bumped LLC to medium strength, didn't help either. Board is doing an incredible job of holding the vdrop within the .01v range.

Not sure where to go from here, maybe increase the volts to 1.425v?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok, so I am at 4.4 1.4v ,stable enough to boot but not enough to pass one run of IBT. Fortunately, it's NOT BSODING, so I might be onto something.
> Changing the NB clock to 2400 and voltage to 1.3v didn't do anything, HT link is sitting at 2200.
> Also, bumped LLC to medium strength, didn't help either. Board is doing an incredible job of holding the vdrop within the .01v range.
> Not sure where to go from here, maybe increase the volts to 1.425v?


Heat?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> psst rofl, how many times... look at the XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264
> I will let you know how it performs, in most cases it comes close to a H100. (and it's 59 usd)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Looks a lot like a 212+, haha. Let me know how it responds to your overclocks.


wow looks identical to the enermax coolers i use on client's computers.
example - my dad's new computer build i was working on tonight:










LOL


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Heat?


IBT, which literally always make houses burn down because of how unrealistic those temps are in real use , is not pushing it past 50C at this point.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> wow looks identical to the enermax coolers i use on client's computers.
> example - my dad's new computer build i was working on tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Noo Huge ugly Air coolers!! Noooo lol..

I Use a low profile heat sink or Antec 620s /Corsair H50s on Customers systems..


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> wow looks identical to the enermax coolers i use on client's computers.
> example - my dad's new computer build i was working on tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


It's the pipes and slightly deeper fins that make the difference, you wouldn't think so but it just ended up being good enough to do so. ;p


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> IBT, which literally always make houses burn down because of how unrealistic those temps are in real use , is not pushing it past 50C at this point.


You could probably step it up to 1.48 safely then with that sink and get a few more hz outa it, or at the very least stabilize IBT.


----------



## Raven.7

1.43 did nothing but push the temps near 60C. It's not BSODing, which means CPU voltage is fine...that leaves either CPU NB and HT link.

I know HT link is supposed to default at 2.2, what's the NB supposed to be at default for these chips?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Noo Huge ugly Air coolers!! Noooo lol..
> I Use a low profile heat sink or Antec 620s /Corsair H50s on Customers systems..


haha it's not so bad. to me, its more reliable than a closed loop system like the corsairs and antecs. i dont want to risk having a pump fail or a leak happen, since i wouldnt ever be around the rig. im meticulous about my rigs - i wouldnt be able to say the same for sure for my customers lol ya never know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> It's the pipes and slightly deeper fins that make the difference, you wouldn't think so but it just ended up being good enough to do so. ;p


the enermax's i get work very well. and they're only 30 bucks on newegg so its a deal to me. this particular build the case ended up being too small for the heatsink - so i'll show you what i did in a bit


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> haha it's not so bad. to me, its more reliable than a closed loop system like the corsairs and antecs. i dont want to risk having a pump fail or a leak happen, since i wouldnt ever be around the rig. im meticulous about my rigs - i wouldnt be able to say the same for sure for my customers lol ya never know.
> the enermax's i get work very well. and they're only 30 bucks on newegg so its a deal to me. this particular build the case ended up being too small for the heatsink - so i'll show you what i did in a bit


Oooo sounds like a mod. ;p


----------



## matt1898

So..........in order to upgrade, shall I go Gigabyte 990x, FX 8350, and a Vertex 4 at 128gb? I'm buzzing again, but I am betting this up grade will be worth it........


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt1898*
> 
> So..........in order to upgrade, shall I go Gigabyte 990x, FX 8350, and a Vertex 4 at 128gb? I'm buzzing again, but I am betting this up grade will be worth it........


Ok I'm going to give you an opinion, ew, yay, ew. lol

Go with a samsung 830 256 or bigger, and try not to touch the gigabytes or msi's if this is a brand new board/proc build. You may run into problems and perf peak issues if you plan to oc.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt1898*
> 
> So..........in order to upgrade, shall I go Gigabyte 990x, FX 8350, and a Vertex 4 at 128gb? I'm buzzing again, but I am betting this up grade will be worth it........


Stay away from Gigabyte.

I literally just sped across town at 8PM to NOT have to use my 990XA for another minute.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 1.43 did nothing but push the temps near 60C. It's not BSODing, which means CPU voltage is fine...that leaves either CPU NB and HT link.
> I know HT link is supposed to default at 2.2, what's the NB supposed to be at default for these chips?


Anyone?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Anyone?


HT 2600-NB 2200


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Anyone?


I am actually unsure what the stock nb is supposed to be on these, likely what the bd default was, but I skipped that release. ;p


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HT 2600-NB 2200


This.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HT 2600-NB 2200


Tried it. I don't even know what the hell this means in for IBT:

Code:



Code:


Time (s)             Speed (GFlops)          Result
21.616          41.3531                 1.#QNAN0e+000

Gonna try to let the LLC loose just a tiny bit more.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Tried it. I don't even know what the hell this means in for IBT:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time (s)             Speed (GFlops)          Result
> 21.616          41.3531                 1.#QNAN0e+000
> 
> Gonna try to let the LLC loose just a tiny bit more.


Instead of upping/lowering LLC, in my opinion just upping/lowering the voltage would be better.


----------



## Raven.7

On that note, this board has some pretty whack things I've never seen before. For example: CPU Speed Spectrum - "Might enhance CPU bus frequency in case of overclocking"

Should I turn that off? It sure sounds like it might be screwing with the chip.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> On that note, this board has some pretty whack things I've never seen before. For example: CPU Speed Spectrum - "Might enhance CPU bus frequency in case of overclocking"
> Should I turn that off?


disable that.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> On that note, this board has some pretty whack things I've never seen before. For example: CPU Speed Spectrum - "Might enhance CPU bus frequency in case of overclocking"
> Should I turn that off?


Spread-spectrum? If so just turn it off.


----------



## Raven.7

Yes, spread, not speed, lol.

I need some caffeine.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> On that note, this board has some pretty whack things I've never seen before. For example: CPU Speed Spectrum - "Might enhance CPU bus frequency in case of overclocking"
> Should I turn that off? It sure sounds like it might be screwing with the chip.


Yeah these boards have a lot of fluff intended for stock clock stabilization and power saving.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yes, spread, not speed, lol.
> I need some caffeine.




there...now get on with it


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Oooo sounds like a mod. ;p


indeed


















looks good for a last minute no choice mod.

i decided for my dad's computer to be the guinea pig FM2 build.

its got:
A8-5600k @4ghz
AsRock FM2A75M-DGS
Samsung 128gb ssd
Cougar 400w psu
Gskill Ripjaws @1333
and that giant Enermax ETS-T40 lol

this thing is quick! much faster than had anticipated. cant wait to start my watercooled A10/A85X/7770 build. then i'll be able to run some benchmarks to compare to my 8350









ANYWHO, sorry to temporarily derail the thread with my dad's new rig - figured since it was the new AMD Trinity, you guys would be interested


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> there...now get on with it


What, no coffee with 15 expresso shots dumped in + half a lb of suger?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good for a last minute no choice mod.
> i decided for my dad's computer to be the guinea pig FM2 build.
> its got:
> A8-5600k @4ghz
> AsRock FM2A75M-DGS
> Samsung 128gb ssd
> Cougar 400w psu
> Gskill Ripjaws @1333
> and that giant Enermax ETS-T40 lol
> this thing is quick! much faster than had anticipated. cant wait to start my watercooled A10/A85X/7770 build. then i'll be able to run some benchmarks to compare to my 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWHO, sorry to temporarily derail the thread with my dad's new rig - figured since it was the new AMD Trinity, you guys would be interested


Ahh one of them older narrow tin feeling cases, yeah, hate those, nice cut job and edge work though. Good solution. ;p


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> What, no coffee with 15 expresso shots dumped in + half a lb of suger?


oh.....well...how low class of me


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good for a last minute no choice mod.
> i decided for my dad's computer to be the guinea pig FM2 build.
> its got:
> A8-5600k @4ghz
> AsRock FM2A75M-DGS
> Samsung 128gb ssd
> Cougar 400w psu
> Gskill Ripjaws @1333
> and that giant Enermax ETS-T40 lol
> this thing is quick! much faster than had anticipated. cant wait to start my watercooled A10/A85X/7770 build. then i'll be able to run some benchmarks to compare to my 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWHO, sorry to temporarily derail the thread with my dad's new rig - figured since it was the new AMD Trinity, you guys would be interested


Now thats thinking outside the box:thumb:
very cool
....hey..two bad puns in one post


----------



## KyadCK

And I'm back, operation huge post is a go!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Right here. 8.66 to 8.83
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So why are you comparing 2 different people's results instead of the one (2nd one) that covers all of it? You don't know that all their other settings are the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Haha. Well, that is literally the last investment I can make on this machine for at least a year to a year and a half. Since I am broke now, do tell if you wanna buy my old board for your worst enemy or something.


I would, but I already got a Rev 1.1 for the backup rig, so too late now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Just a suggestion anyway, we know the giga does bad on 8350, but the asus does well, so it's a case of spend money or not.


Because he has a 890, and thus no LLC, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> MSi has really stepped things up, their Intel boards are hugely popular.


Their Intel boards have always been popular, or at least OK, they just had a really nasty habit of putting crap VRMs on AMD boards. I think they saved all the good ones for the Lightnings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> [microrant]Who's getting the high-end gear again? *Intel*![/microrant]


It's fine, Giga likes us more, just look at the MB colors, specifically UD7 vs UP7.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> LOLWUT.
> Asus BIOSs update through DOS


Giga can over USB, HDD (in BIOS), HDD (in Windows) Online/Download (in Windows) or Floppy (Windows/BIOS). You also don't have to worry about screwing up, because if you do the 2nd BIOS just writes over the 1st one and it's fixed.

There are pros and cons to every vendor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'm naturally suspicious on deals like that.


For good reason. They usually pair it with Patriot, or some no-name.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> you guys are funny.
> and Raven, even if the settings aren't solid, the most you'll do is fail to post. and that's easily stopped by turning the computer off, clearing CMOS, and then starting again. if it posts, you may bsod, but then you change up the settings again. overclocking amd cpus is a real challenge but they're the most fun.
> BTW, what i just said had nothing to do with your specific bios settings, just saying in general


Unless you _really_ screw up, Giga just waits a few seconds, POSTs at stock, yells at you that your OC is bad, and tells you to go to BIOS and fix it.







They don't put ClearCMOS buttons on the back of the board though, except for the UD7, and that's inside the case, bleh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Any of you guys now getting pm's from people to directly bash on the Vishera series yet?


Nope. Maybe they be jelly of my unzip speeds.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Also, yes, I have been looking at some water cooling units ( Under $70, I don't have H100 kind of money). I still can't justify the investment when the benchmarks are showing only a 2-3C difference at load.
> Note: 4.2Ghz stable at 1.34v, I'm starting too think 1.45 might have been WAY too high.


Doesn't really matter what the "benchmarks" say when you have real life people telling you very differently. A 212 will _never_ come to within 2-3C of a NH-D14 or H100 under heavy load.

EDIT: It occurs to me you might be referring to $70 coolers. Someone was saying something about that one cooler that looks like a 212 kinda... ya...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> psst rofl, how many times... look at the XIGMATEK Aegir SD128264
> I will let you know how it performs, in most cases it comes close to a H100. (and it's 59 usd)


I just don't like hanging heavy things off my board. I take out my GPUs for road trips, anything larger then a 212+ will never see my motherboards, and even that is pushing it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 1.43 did nothing but push the temps near 60C. It's not BSODing, which means CPU voltage is fine...that leaves either CPU NB and HT link.
> I know HT link is supposed to default at 2.2, what's the NB supposed to be at default for these chips?


HT defaults 2.6, NB is 2.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Stay away from Gigabyte.
> I literally just sped across town at 8PM to NOT have to use my 990XA for another minute.


You got a rev 1.0, and they cant just solder new things to the board for you to add LLC, get over it. You sound like a hater, one bad experience and you want to kill them all, completely ignoring how everyone else who was lucky enough to grab a 1.1 is doing.

Good job spreading propaganda for a board rev that is no longer made or even sold unless the store you go to is on _serious_ backorder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good for a last minute no choice mod.
> i decided for my dad's computer to be the guinea pig FM2 build.
> its got:
> A8-5600k @4ghz
> AsRock FM2A75M-DGS
> Samsung 128gb ssd
> Cougar 400w psu
> Gskill Ripjaws @1333
> and that giant Enermax ETS-T40 lol
> this thing is quick! much faster than had anticipated. cant wait to start my watercooled A10/A85X/7770 build. then i'll be able to run some benchmarks to compare to my 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWHO, sorry to temporarily derail the thread with my dad's new rig - figured since it was the new AMD Trinity, you guys would be interested


That is slick, nice work.


----------



## endevite

@ KyadCK geez catchup bulk quote much? lol


----------



## Raven.7

Yay! Kyad is back!

Anyways, status update:

I'm still stuck at 4.4Ghz @ 1.43v/2.2NB @ 1.3v/2600HT/LLC Medium.

IBT is still not causing a BSOD (Which makes me thinkg vCore is fine), it's just telling me there has been an error which can be due to a set of different things...HT and NB are already at the recommended settings...which leaves one culprit, RAM. I hate messing with RAM.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt1898*
> 
> So..........in order to upgrade, shall I go Gigabyte 990x, FX 8350, and a Vertex 4 at 128gb? I'm buzzing again, but I am betting this up grade will be worth it........


Dodge the Gigabyte if you are overclocking - Get a Sabertooth ( worth the extra bucks ) I have both and if I could aford it I would eBay the Giga and get another Saber. I have been researching the new MSI boards the boards seem ok but from what I have read ( no first hand experience ) they are not stellar overclockers .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> @ KyadCK geez catchup bulk quote much? lol


Shows I read everything at least.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yay! Kyad is back!
> Anyways, status update:
> I'm still stuck at 4.4Ghz @ 1.43v/2.2NB @ 1.3v/2600HT/LLC Medium.
> IBT is still not causing a BSOD (Which makes me thinkg vCore is fine), it's just telling me there has been an error which can be due to a set of different things...HT and NB are already at the recommended settings...which leaves one culprit, RAM. I hate messing with RAM.


Drop NB volts back to stock, over-volting the NB can be just as bad as under-volting it, and 1.2v is NB stock. That's a lot of extra volts.

What are ASUS's LLC settings? I know giga has lots/little/line/little/lots, but apparently ASRock has some weird % based thing, and I dont have any Asus boards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Dodge the Gigabyte if you are overclocking - Get a Sabertooth ( worth the extra bucks ) I have both and if I could aford it I would eBay the Giga and get another Saber. I have been researching the new MSI boards the boards seem ok but from what I have read ( no first hand experience ) they are not stellar overclockers .


You have a Rev 1.0 if I recall (or the 1.1 that was reg/extreme only). 1.1 is fine, and is the only thing sold now.

Get the Saber anyway if you can afford it, it's truly an excellent board.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yay! Kyad is back!
> Anyways, status update:
> I'm still stuck at 4.4Ghz @ 1.43v/2.2NB @ 1.3v/2600HT/LLC Medium.
> IBT is still not causing a BSOD (Which makes me thinkg vCore is fine), it's just telling me there has been an error which can be due to a set of different things...HT and NB are already at the recommended settings...which leaves one culprit, RAM. I hate messing with RAM.


Ah the good ol days when overclocking was fun...

IB is turn off turbo boost turn off power saving options set Multi to x50 set Vcore .. Done.. No skill at all complete noob sauce over clocking lol

Anywho i Have a i5 760 HTPC which i love to play with now and then overclocking.. gives me much more joy overclocking that then the Ivy Bridge Cpu..

I can still remember Overclocking my 1155t Back in the day Was pretty fun to.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Shows I read everything at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop NB volts back to stock, over-volting the NB can be just as bad as under-volting it, and 1.2v is NB stock. That's a lot of extra volts.
> What are ASUS's LLC settings? I know giga has lots/little/line/little/lots, but apparently ASRock has some weird % based thing, and I dont have any Asus boards.


Reading is good, assuming you know a posts content is bad, and we know someone already who does that.


----------



## Raven.7

LLC options are from low to ultra high.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> LLC options are from low to ultra high.


I could give better advice even from my rev1 (should be close enough) once my chip shows. It's to tell what the saber sweet spot is in settings until I can dig at it myself. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> LLC options are from low to ultra high.


So....

Low (drop lots)
medium (drop little)
high (flat-line)
very high (add little)
Ultra high (add lots)

?


----------



## Hokies83

Any of you Boys going to get a BSOD code list going to trouble shoot which correction needs to be made? Sure this will share the Same Bsod codes as the 8150 does.. Should make it more easy.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ahh one of them older narrow tin feeling cases, yeah, hate those, nice cut job and edge work though. Good solution. ;p


yeah it was 30 bucks on newegg and it didnt need to be special by any means. and i always have an amount of that rubber trim somewhere around the house - when you mod a lot you find yourself using it a lot haha but thanks man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Now thats thinking outside the box:thumb:
> very cool
> ....hey..two bad puns in one post


hahahah that made me lolololololll








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is slick, nice work.


thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Shows I read everything at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop NB volts back to stock, over-volting the NB can be just as bad as under-volting it, and 1.2v is NB stock. That's a lot of extra volts.
> What are ASUS's LLC settings? I know giga has lots/little/line/little/lots, but apparently ASRock has some weird % based thing, and I dont have any Asus boards.


asus boards have normal-high-very high-extreme









EDIT: it appears my CHV has different LLC settings than the sabertooth


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Any of you Boys going to get a BSOD code list going to trouble shoot which correction needs to be made? Sure this will share the Same Bsod codes as the 8150 does.. Should make it more easy.


If we actually get bsod codes I am sure we'll discuss fixes, I mean I can't see why not.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> This thread has become crap.


From the reviews thread... couldn't agree more, I've been ignoring it for the past while to focus keeping up with you guys here, it's hard to keep up with two extremely fast threads and that one is becoming... well... crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Any of you Boys going to get a BSOD code list going to trouble shoot which correction needs to be made? Sure this will share the Same Bsod codes as the 8150 does.. Should make it more easy.


No, because Windows 8 is stupid.


----------



## Carboniteml8

Hmmm 8350 at 8176.5

http://hwbot.org/submission/2322981_namegt_cpu_frequency_fx_8350_8176.5_mhz


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Any of you Boys going to get a BSOD code list going to trouble shoot which correction needs to be made? Sure this will share the Same Bsod codes as the 8150 does.. Should make it more easy.


Such a list could be posted here, I don't see why not as its directly relevant to the thread. As long as the OP feels like updating his post every once in a while.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So....
> Low (drop lots)
> medium (drop little)
> high (flat-line)
> very high (add little)
> Ultra high (add lots)
> ?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> From the reviews thread... couldn't agree more, I've been ignoring it for the past while to focus keeping up with you guys here, it's hard to keep up with two extremely fast threads and that one is becoming... well... crap.


this.

i really like this thread actually. honestly i had no idea how cool the AMD guys really were


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> From the reviews thread... couldn't agree more, I've been ignoring it for the past while to focus keeping up with you guys here, it's hard to keep up with two extremely fast threads and that one is becoming... well... crap.
> No, because Windows 8 is stupid.


Pfft I know it, both in win8 and that thread being constantly trashed, every time something good is posted a half witted retort occurs stating goofball math reasoning or a poor understanding on how anything actually works on how Intel wins and amd blows in every way possible.


----------



## GunSkillet

Do you guys think I should get the fx 8350?

I'm looking to spend $400 on a new cpu and motherboard combined.

I like to play games, live stream them at the same time. When I play games I usually have the game, steam, skype, xsplit, and firefox open at the same time. I also like to use photoshop and edit videos. I'm also taking a class in 3D animation. I have an H80 already and I was planning on getting this along with a Crosshair V (I get $50 off the motherboard at microcenter) and overclocking this.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


i wish i saw all the options of settings for that list. i could tell you what would be good to start with. the CHV bios are MUCH different


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carboniteml8*
> 
> Hmmm 8350 at 8176.5
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2322981_namegt_cpu_frequency_fx_8350_8176.5_mhz


Stock cooling my buttocks. Must be freezing liquid alcohol or ln2. lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


Oh goodie, they use both Giga _and_ ASRock's systems. Probably safe to assume they mean the same thing.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Do you guys think I should get the fx 8350?
> I'm looking to spend $400 on a new cpu and motherboard combined.
> I like to play games, live stream them at the same time. When I play games I usually have the game, steam, skype, xsplit, and firefox open at the same time. I also like to use photoshop and edit videos. I'm also taking a class in 3D animation. I have an H80 already and I was planning on getting this along with a Crosshair V (I get $50 off the motherboard at microcenter) and overclocking this.


yes, yes, and yes.
ESPECIALLY because of that $50 off deal. that's a steal imo. you wont be disappointed. though, what gpu do you have?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i wish i saw all the options of settings for that list. i could tell you what would be good to start with. the CHV bios are MUCH different


Even I'm not sure how much help I'll be until I have mine, I can't really compare rev1 settings from a 3 revision old bios on a 620x4 to what a PD would like. ;p

Give me a few days, I'll have a better handle on information to hand out. ;p


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> yes, yes, and yes.
> ESPECIALLY because of that $50 off deal. that's a steal imo. you wont be disappointed. though, what gpu do you have?


Agreed that does sound pretty good, and the CHV has already proven itself to work well with this chip.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Do you guys think I should get the fx 8350?
> I'm looking to spend $400 on a new cpu and motherboard combined.
> I like to play games, live stream them at the same time. When I play games I usually have the game, steam, skype, xsplit, and firefox open at the same time. I also like to use photoshop and edit videos. I'm also taking a class in 3D animation. I have an H80 already and I was planning on getting this along with a Crosshair V (I get $50 off the motherboard at microcenter) and overclocking this.


Careful with that, they didnt have that MB deal when I got my 8320. Too new.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Do you guys think I should get the fx 8350?
> I'm looking to spend $400 on a new cpu and motherboard combined.
> I like to play games, live stream them at the same time. When I play games I usually have the game, steam, skype, xsplit, and firefox open at the same time. I also like to use photoshop and edit videos. I'm also taking a class in 3D animation. I have an H80 already and I was planning on getting this along with a Crosshair V (I get $50 off the motherboard at microcenter) and overclocking this.


The 8350 would be a good choice, it will handle gaming at a appropriate level. But more over applications such as Photoshop are written to take an advantage of all 8 threads. Even encoding a movie will blow your socks off. Multi threaded workloads is where AMD shines.


----------



## Raven.7

Here are the screenshots of all the settings, PS, I just set the memory to auto...it was at 1600 before.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i wish i saw all the options of settings for that list. i could tell you what would be good to start with. the CHV bios are MUCH different


Last one is a DRAM setting.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> yes, yes, and yes.
> ESPECIALLY because of that $50 off deal. that's a steal imo. you wont be disappointed. though, what gpu do you have?


I have a 7850, I'm probably selling to to a friend and getting a 7970 or a 660TI/670 or something like that


----------



## endevite

I don't need to explain.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Careful with that, they didnt have that MB deal when I got my 8320. Too new.


I'm waiting on it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Tried it. I don't even know what the hell this means in for IBT:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Time (s)             Speed (GFlops)          Result
> 21.616          41.3531                 1.#QNAN0e+000
> 
> Gonna try to let the LLC loose just a tiny bit more.


For a comparison:

Code:



Code:


----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
Clock Speed: 3,72 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 6
Total System Memory: 8190 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 2012-10-26 03:13:31
Time (s)                Speed (GFlops)          Result
[03:14:03] 14.083       63.4720                 3.257006e-002
Testing ended on 2012-10-26 03:14:03
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> For a comparison:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> IntelBurnTest v2.54
> Created by AgentGOD
> ----------------------------
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
> Clock Speed: 3,72 GHz
> Active Physical Cores: 6
> Total System Memory: 8190 MB
> Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
> Testing started on 2012-10-26 03:13:31
> Time (s)                Speed (GFlops)          Result
> [03:14:03] 14.083       63.4720                 3.257006e-002
> Testing ended on 2012-10-26 03:14:03
> Test Result: Success.
> ----------------------------


IBT looks bad on Vishera rofl.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Last one is a DRAM setting.


i was talking about all the parameters for each setting on that first screenshot you took. i'd be willing to get one of those is throwing you off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> I have a 7850, I'm probably selling to to a friend and getting a 7970 or a 660TI/670 or something like that


definitely get a 7970 - i know from experience how amazing it is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> 
> I don't need to explain.


perfect.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i was talking about all the parameters for each setting on that first screenshot you took. i'd be willing to get one of those is throwing you off.
> definitely get a 7970 - i know from experience how amazing it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect.


So it turns out I will be further behind than anticipated, my order has been pushed to a Tuesday delivery.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> So it turns out I will be further behind than anticipated, my order has been pushed to a Tuesday delivery.


bummers


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> So it turns out I will be further behind than anticipated, my order has been pushed to a Tuesday delivery.


AHHHH

here you go man, thought you could use this right about now..


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> AHHHH
> here you go man, thought you could use this right about now..


Yeah, now I have 2 reasons to make use of it.


----------



## Tsumi

We need a table of stable overclocks with cooling method, motherboard, and voltage used in the OP.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah, now I have 2 reasons to make use of it.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


Yeah, I think you know the reason. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> We need a table of stable overclocks with cooling method, motherboard, and voltage used in the OP.


I think that was planned, wasn't it Raven.7?
At least once we have a bit more data and our tests all figured out.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> definitely get a 7970 - i know from experience how amazing it is


If he does only gaming and light video/photo editing then I would agree, the new drivers from AMD look promising. But if he plans on getting into CUDA stuff then... him needs teh hulk.


----------



## endevite

So....When we do get our tables built for oc's stable @ what v and on what mobo with which bios, should we stage them by voltage or clock? Per board of course.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah, I think you know the reason. lol
> I think that was planned, wasn't it Raven.7?
> At least once we have a bit more data and our tests all figured out.


We only have two or three people so far, all have 5.0GHz+. I can start adding them to the OP.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> If he does only gaming and light video/photo editing then I would agree, the new drivers from AMD look promising. But if he plans on getting into CUDA stuff then... him needs teh hulk.


we'll just have him get this then:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133468

........


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> We only have two or three people so far, all have 5.0GHz+. I can start adding them to the OP.


See the post above yours. ;p


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> 
> So....When we do get our tables built for oc's stable @ what v and on what mobo with which bios, should we stage them by voltage or clock? Per board of course.


By IBT times?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> By IBT times?


Nah, rofl, all the pd's will just be rated worse at all clocks it looks like. Our goal is more of a what can pd do, not how bad is it at a bench made for Intel. Good stability test, terrible perf test.


----------



## amd955be5670

@Raven.7
Glad to see everything got working, what are your ambients?
I have the 212 EVO, so I might as well land up with your results

@All
I do agree this thread is a whole lot better than the review thread.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> we'll just have him get this then:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133468
> ........


One will never do.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> @Raven.7
> Glad to see everything got working, what are your ambients?
> I have the 212 EVO, so I might as well land up with your results


I can't get past 4.4Ghz stable :\

Otherwise, everything as far as swaping mobos went well.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I can't get past 4.4Ghz stable :\
> Otherwise, everything as far as swaping mobos went well.


Whats your ambient room temperature?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Whats your ambient room temperature?


80F~


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I can't get past 4.4Ghz stable :\
> Otherwise, everything as far as swaping mobos went well.


i refuse to believe that sabertooth can only get it to 4.4 stable. no way.

start all over.
load optimized defaults.
disable any cpu feature you can find other than llc and core on/off.
llcs set at high
try upping just the multi and a tick or two of voltage.
leave everything else auto.
report back.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i refuse to believe that sabertooth can only get it to 4.4 stable. no way.
> start all over.
> load optimized defaults.
> disable any cpu feature you can find other than llc and core on/off.
> llcs set at high
> try upping just the multi and a tick or two of voltage.
> leave everything else auto.
> report back.


He did also say he was getting crazy thermal spikes in IBT, something is heating it up quick on load. I refuse to believe the 212 works that badly.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 80F~


Lol I actually looked up google to understand how many Celsius it is









Anyway, 4.4Ghz with a 212+ at that ambient sounds like a thermal wall if you go any further, whats the max temp on 4.4Ghz right now?
Run Cinebench 11.5, instead of IBT, I hate that test for some reason.

Also, if you clock higher, just play a game like Metro 2033, you get horizontal lines if your v is too low, hence you know its stable to some extent.
I have had first hand experience with this method, when AMD Overdrive did not increase the voltage, and only ASUS Turbo EVO was able to increase the voltages, why? Its beyond me


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i refuse to believe that sabertooth can only get it to 4.4 stable. no way.
> start all over.
> load optimized defaults.
> disable any cpu feature you can find other than llc and core on/off.
> llcs set at high
> try upping just the multi and a tick or two of voltage.
> leave everything else auto.
> report back.


I donno About AMD but with Intel we do not blame the board we blame the chip.

Just from my Lurking it seems the Avg highest overclocks are around 4.8ghz with afew hitting more.

Does not mean you are not going to get chips that can not do past 4.5ghz. it is the lottery after all.


----------



## sgtgates

Mabye when you switched board the 212 didnt get installed right back on the chip? May want to check, and 80f room temp is pretty high especially when overclocking


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> He did also say he was getting crazy thermal spikes in IBT, something is heating it up quick on load. I refuse to believe the 212 works that badly.


Umm thermal paste?

But I'm sure he got that right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Mabye when you switched board the 212 didnt get installed right back on the chip? May want to check, and 80f room temp is pretty high especially when overclocking


Actually nope, 80f isn't THAT high. At 80F/27C I can clock my 955 to 4Ghz and get away with 53c, this isn't possible at 30c ambient.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Umm thermal paste?
> But I'm sure he got that right


I would hope so lol


----------



## Tarnix

yeah, at first on my crappy board, I couldn't get my X6 to run faster than 3.7. Then slowly I learned the board and the CPU better and I managed some decent results. As much as I hate starting over, it's the only way to knowing the system thoroughly.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yeah, at first on my crappy board, I couldn't get my X6 to run faster than 3.7. Then slowly I learned the board and the CPU better and I managed some decent results. As much as I hate starting over, it's the only way to knowing the system thoroughly.


I do wish I could help raven more, but I do not know how these boards play with pd's yet on a personal level let alone bd. If he can't get it higher than 4.4, maybe by tuesday I can give him some good tips.


----------



## Tarnix

yeah, and for my part I'm waiting on a different motherboard and I won't get my FX until some months, so I'm not really useful :/


----------



## endevite

You know what would make these asus boards really take the cake? An exportable oc profile. That would shine for these chips.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You know what would make these asus boards really take the cake? An exportable oc profile. That would shine for these chips.


Giga has that. It's really cool actually... if you can get it to work. the beta BIOS broke it.









But, it let me transfer my 4.3 settings to the other rig when it inherited my 970.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Giga has that. It's really cool actually... if you can get it to work. the beta BIOS broke it.


Now see that isn't right, why would it have to be giga of all makers. lol


----------



## amd955be5670

Hey Raven.7, did you update your bios?

Last I saw a screenshot, you had 0219, try the latest one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You know what would make these asus boards really take the cake? An exportable oc profile. That would shine for these chips.


Don't be silly, that doesn't give them any more money than they are getting. lol


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You know what would make these asus boards really take the cake? An exportable oc profile. That would shine for these chips.


Why not export the bios/UEFI itself with the settings saved within the profile? Sure its not logical to have to re-flash to get them back, but its one way of backing them up I suppose.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Hey Raven.7, did you update your bios?
> Last I saw a screenshot, you had 0219, try the latest one?


I would hope he updated to 1006 already.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Now see that isn't right, why would it have to be giga of all makers. lol


When it comes to BIOS, Giga plays dirty.









Think about it. Dual-BIOS, so you can't kill your board even on a BIOS update, can update your BIOS in any way imaginable, can save your settings to your harddrive, then load them on another board (in addition to your 10 profile saves in-BIOS)...

They really don't want bricked-board RMAs man. They should licence this stuff out to ASUS, could you imagine how awesome that'd be?


----------



## Raven.7

I'm on 1006 BIOS. Trying to start from 0 again on the overclock.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When it comes to BIOS, Giga plays dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it. Dual-BIOS, so you can't kill your board even on a BIOS update, can update your BIOS in any way imaginable, can save your settings to your harddrive, then load them on another board (in addition to your 10 profile saves in-BIOS)...
> They really don't want bricked-board RMAs man. They should licence this stuff out to ASUS, could you imagine how awesome that'd be?


The dual bios was the one thing I did like about giga, just not the manufacture, reasons being the bios editing I have been doing since the 90's, that would save me mondo time on a bad edit or patch job.

Downside is it would still be a giga, and yeah if asus could export profiles they would be much more popular no question. ;p


----------



## amd955be5670

A question to all who have successfully played with FX-8350s,

Whats wrong with hitting 25.0x multi & 1.5v and rebooting right away?

I'm curious


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> A question to all who have successfully played with FX-8350s,
> Whats wrong with hitting 25.0x multi & 1.5v and rebooting right away?
> I'm curious


Nothing.

...If you can cool it.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Lol I actually looked up google to understand how many Celsius it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 4.4Ghz with a 212+ at that ambient sounds like a thermal wall if you go any further, whats the max temp on 4.4Ghz right now?
> Run Cinebench 11.5, instead of IBT, I hate that test for some reason.
> Also, if you clock higher, just play a game like Metro 2033, you get horizontal lines if your v is too low, hence you know its stable to some extent.
> I have had first hand experience with this method, when AMD Overdrive did not increase the voltage, and only ASUS Turbo EVO was able to increase the voltages, why? Its beyond me


Raven, have you tried bus speed OC'ing? my 8120 takes 1.4volts to hit 4.1ghz stable multi, but will do 4.3ghz at 1.36-7 and like 4-5C lower temps, using a 17 multi and just upped bus speed. 4.6 doesn't seem right, I think I can hit that with my 8120 on an H60. 212 should be equal too or better than an H60.

FYI guys i'm running Benchies right now on my 8120, gonna compare it to the FX8150 that I'll have tomorrow. Gonna do a good number of tests, might make a sperate post to keep it from getting lost


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Raven, have you tried bus speed OC'ing? my 8120 takes 1.4volts to hit 4.1ghz stable multi, but will do 4.3ghz at 1.36-7 and like 4-5C lower temps, using a 17 multi and just upped bus speed. 4.6 doesn't seem right, I think I can hit that with my 8120 on an H60. 212 should be equal too or better than an H60.
> 
> FYI guys i'm running Benchies right now on my 8120, gonna compare it to the FX8150 that I'll have tomorrow. Gonna do a good number of tests, might make a sperate post to keep it from getting lost


8120?? Not 8320?


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> 8120?? Not 8320?


I think he means he's benching his 8120, so he can compare it to his 8350 he gets tomorrow? Or 8150, tho idk why you would go from 8120 to 8150 unless your getting it for free.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> FYI guys i'm running Benchies right now on my 8120, gonna compare it to the FX8*3*50 that I'll have tomorrow. Gonna do a good number of tests, might make a separate post to keep it from getting lost


Did I correct it right? lol


----------



## Raven.7

Ok. So, Cinebench was stable up to 4.5Ghz by me just bumping the multiplier though TurboV and letting the motherboard handle the rest. VCore never went above 1.42v, temps stayed under 59C.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Did I correct it right? lol


Waiting for him to confirm. ;p


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok. So, Cinebench was stable up to 4.5Ghz by me just bumping the multiplier though TurboV and letting the motherboard handle the rest.


Should be able to do it without any turbo anything control.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Should be able to do it without any turbo anything control.


This is TurboV...


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Did I correct it right? lol


lol yes! going FROM 8120 to 8350, haha!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This is TurboV...


You know, in the past, I actually "removed" those asus tools as I found in some cases they made things less stable. Were your initial tests without them?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> lol yes! going FROM 8120 to 8350, haha!


You had a rev1 saber didn't you?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This is TurboV...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man that looks awesome!
Is it exclusive to Sabertooth owners only? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok. So, Cinebench was stable up to 4.5Ghz by me just bumping the multiplier though TurboV and letting the motherboard handle the rest. VCore never went above 1.42v, temps stayed under 59C.


Thermal wall








Random curiosity, did you apply the thermal paste correctly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> lol yes! going FROM 8120 to 8350, haha!


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You know, in the past, I actually "removed" those asus tools as I found in some cases they made things less stable. Were your initial tests without them?


Yes, all my test have been reboot after reboot, manually changing settings over and over again.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Man that looks awesome!
> Is it exclusive to Sabertooth owners only? lol
> Thermal wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random curiosity, did you apply the thermal paste correctly?


Well, the thermal paste is only a few hours fresh. I did the pea-dot method, so yeah, I would figure I did it right.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yes, all my test have been reboot after reboot, manually changing settings over and over again.


I mean a test without asus software installed. Couldn't tell if you meant yes or no on that ;p

Not sure if my paste smear method is any better, but been doing it since the 90's, I rip a business card in half or use an old gift card to make the compound super thin across the entire surface. It's purpose is only to fill those gaps, to thick and it is more of an insulator than transfer medium.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I mean a test without asus software installed. Couldn't tell if you meant yes or no on that ;p


Correct, I just installed the ASUS stuff.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, the thermal paste is only a few hours fresh. I did the pea-dot method, so yeah, I would figure I did it right.


That method has always worked for me - so I would say yes all good !


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Correct, I just installed the ASUS stuff.


You sir have bad luck or somethings missing. I wonder what we aren't thinking about setting wise.


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Man that looks awesome!
> Is it exclusive to Sabertooth owners only? lol
> Thermal wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random curiosity, did you apply the thermal paste correctly?


As far as I know, turboV is part of the Asus AI suite II and is available to other Asus models. The thermal radar, however, seems to be Sabertooth exclusive (other boards will have the sensor readings and fan adjustments, but not as many options and real time adjustments as the sabertooth.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You had a rev1 saber didn't you?


Yes sir, Rev1 with an 8120 @4.3ghz right now, 59C max temp under load. H60 with two Bgear Blasters push.pull


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> As far as I know, turboV is part of the Asus AI suite II and is available to other Asus models. The thermal radar, however, seems to be Sabertooth exclusive (other boards will have the sensor readings and fan adjustments, but not as many options and real time adjustments as the sabertooth.




This is how mine shows up, not as fancy as his. So I was wondering the theme is exclusive to Sabertooth owners.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, the thermal paste is only a few hours fresh. I did the pea-dot method, so yeah, I would figure I did it right.


I don't know if you've posted about it already, but have you tried stock multi and bus speed OC'ing? I can get way higher on my 8120 doing it this way, as opposed to multi alone.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Yes sir, Rev1 with an 8120 @4.3ghz right now, 59C max temp under load. H60 with two Bgear Blasters push.pull


Ok so that is good news on 1 front, if you do succeed in a good oc on that board (be sure to flash 1604) then your settings may translate into ones raven can use on his saber 2.0 board. ;p


----------



## Raven.7

Sigh...I really don't want to resort to having to go out and buying a water cooler to get 4.5Ghz out of the chip.

I'm pretty much at point broke :\


----------



## LiquidHaus

this is a good thread. i really dont wanna see this get edited all to hell because of arguing. just everyone drop it and move on with the thread topic at hand.

on the subject of asus programs..

i am not running nor have i ever ran any programs on the os that handles overclocking.
if its not from the bios, it isnt legit - at least thats my opinion.
think about all the signs you can tell from a non stable oc..
no post?
bsod while loading os?
overclocking failed notification at bios screen?

all of those are gone when you do it from the os. i just dont like that, it doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sigh...I really don't want to resort to having to go out and buying a water cooler to get 4.5Ghz out of the chip.


Plus it will be a few days before I can tell you how my aegir does.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ok so that is good news on 1 front, if you do succeed in a good oc on that board (be sure to flash 1604) then your settings may translate into ones raven can use on his saber 2.0 board. ;p


I wonder if dropping the NB & HT to 2000mhz and then bumping clocks would yeild better results, but raven has a temp wall (59c w/ 4.5Ghz)

hey raven, did you try 4.6Ghz with the same? (increasing the multi & not touching anything?)

Try this:
v = 1.3875
freq= 4.5ghz

It might shave off 3c if it works, and then try 4.6Ghz


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> 
> This is how mine shows up, not as fancy as his. So I was wondering the theme is exclusive to Sabertooth owners.


I don't doubt it, my sabertooth is a X79 and it's exactly like his, even with a completely different chipset/build.
On the subject of OC, I've notice most of you guys with a FX 8350 seem to be getting really low temps (high 50's, low 60s) despite being at, or close to, 1.5v. I'm guessing what's holding people back is the voltage ceiling and not the temperature then?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I wonder if dropping the NB & HT to 2000mhz and then bumping clocks would yeild better results, but raven has a temp wall (59c w/ 4.5Ghz)
> hey raven, did you try 4.6Ghz with the same? (increasing the multi & not touching anything?)
> Try this:
> v = 1.3875
> freq= 4.5ghz
> I might shave off 3c if it works, and then try 4.6Ghz


It may, but even at 1.45v he should be handling heat better than he does. Either he got a bad chip that just runs hot (seen them and rma'd quickly) or there is something missing setting wise causing the heatspike.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> this is a good thread. i really dont wanna see this get edited all to hell because of arguing. just everyone drop it and move on with the thread topic at hand.
> on the subject of asus programs..
> i am not running nor have i ever ran any programs on the os that handles overclocking.
> if its not from the bios, it isnt legit - at least thats my opinion.
> think about all the signs you can tell from a non stable oc..
> no post?
> bsod while loading os?
> overclocking failed notification at bios screen?
> all of those are gone when you do it from the os. i just dont like that, it doesnt make sense to me.


Sorry, I try my best but some people are just stubborn as hell (im the victim here).

On topic: From what I understand most of these applications don't update your bios settings directly, there are a bunch out there tho that do tho. So you don't have to hassle with setting them in the bios afterwards. My board has a feature that it rolls back to its last known state if the board refuses to boot. I'm sure other boards have features like this as well by now. If worse come to worse a cmos reset and your good to go (of course losing all of your settings but hey).


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> I don't doubt it, my sabertooth is a X79 and it's exactly like his, even with a completely different chipset/build.
> On the subject of OC, I've notice most of you guys with a FX 8350 seem to be getting really low temps (high 50's, low 60s) despite being at, or close to, 1.5v. I'm guessing what's holding people back is the voltage ceiling and not the temperature then?


In general voltage just gets super ugly on asus around 5.2+, gigabyte seems to be worse but we haven't seen the higher end models tested yet.


----------



## Alatar

Please keep the discussion civil.

Do not reply to posts that are flamebait, just report and move on. If you can't stand another user do not reply to his/her posts but use the block feature instead.

Pointless bickering will just make the thread worse for everyone so lets keep this place friendly and informative.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Please keep the discussion civil.
> Do not reply to posts that are flamebait, just report and move on. If you can't stand another user do not reply to his/her posts but use the block feature instead.
> Pointless bickering will just make the thread worse for everyone so lets keep this place friendly and informative.


I've agreed with you more than once on this now. ;p


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> In general voltage just gets super ugly on asus around 5.2+, gigabyte seems to be worse but we haven't seen the higher end models tested yet.


All in all, it looks like these 8350/20 chips are fun to mess around with, I gotta say that if I had the money for a second system right now, I'd be tempted to get one just to mess around with.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> All in all, it looks like these 8350/20 chips are fun to mess around with, I gotta say that if I had the money for a second system right now, I'd be tempted to get one just to mess around with.


Yeah with hardcore gaming not being a priority for a user and heavy tasking is something that actually occurs, it's not bad.

(By hardcore I mean money means nothing to you and you have way to much money vested into just gaming hardware.)


----------



## DMHernandez

Yeah, I just have different priorities right now, want to get myself a full tower and a custom water loop (getting the parts down here is harder than the money itself) before buying into another system just so I can play with OCing since I have no actual need for a second rig or upgrade from my current one


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> this is a good thread. i really dont wanna see this get edited all to hell because of arguing. just everyone drop it and move on with the thread topic at hand.
> on the subject of asus programs..
> i am not running nor have i ever ran any programs on the os that handles overclocking.
> if its not from the bios, it isnt legit - at least thats my opinion.
> think about all the signs you can tell from a non stable oc..
> no post?
> bsod while loading os?
> overclocking failed notification at bios screen?
> all of those are gone when you do it from the os. i just dont like that, it doesnt make sense to me.


Well, this thread is good for sure.

About ASUS programs, if they look good, then why not?








Well let me tell my situation, when I bumped up the AC, then the ambients would drop enough for 4.0Ghz, but normally 3.7Ghz, so I do need one program to make this shift. AMD Overdrive seems to fail with the voltage increment, so this little app was pretty good for me


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Yeah, I just have different priorities right now, want to get myself a full tower and a custom water loop (getting the parts down here is harder than the money itself) before buying into another system just so I can play with OCing since I have no actual need for a second rig or upgrade from my current one


240mm or bigger water cooler and a big ol hax case? Maybe toss in some 830 256gb sdds in a nice raid for ridiculous disk speeds? ;p


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Well, this thread is good for sure.
> About ASUS programs, if they look good, then why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well let me tell my situation, when I bumped up the AC, then the ambients would drop enough for 4.0Ghz, but normally 3.7Ghz, so I do need one program to make this shift. AMD Overdrive seems to fail with the voltage increment, so this little app was pretty good for me


Only thing I am using from the AI suite is the sensors and the usb3 booster lol.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> 240mm or bigger water cooler and a big ol hax case? Maybe toss in some 830 256gb sdds in a nice raid for ridiculous disk speeds? ;p


Seeing the amount of times you've mentioned the 830, it must be really good. I'm very much going to buy one now for sure


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Seeing the amount of times you've mentioned the 830, it must be really good. I'm very much going to buy one now for sure


Oh I love the bloody little things, mind you not the 128 and lower, their writes suffer, but the 256 and 512's man they scream, compressed data or not, and they have a really nice track record of reliability, perfect for a tasking amd rig.


----------



## Raven.7

I give up for tonight, lol.

I need to go pass out, been up for too long.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I give up for tonight, lol.
> I need to go pass out, been up for too long.


Well hopefully you have better luck tomorrow and we have more news and settings for you to try.

Good night and sleep well sir.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> we'll just have him get this then:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133468
> ........


I don't mean to go off topic, but I heard those are pretty much just like the GTX cards with a few changes and A LOT more support.

And yeah, I was looking at geting a Nvidia card for CUDA stuff, but I'm not entirely sure if what I'm doing will need it or not. I really want to get an AMD card because It would be cool to have the all the best AMD CPU and GPU in the same build







Also it's the best for the money gaming wise. Tough decisions :/

Anyways, just saying.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> I don't mean to go off topic, but I heard those are pretty much just like the GTX cards with a few changes and A LOT more support.


Except stupid expensive, biggest difference. ;p
I honestly wonder if cuda will keep its king of the hill rains once the hybrid stuff is really out.


----------



## pony-tail

Just Checked my emails- BACKORDER - They say it will be in stock in 2 to 3 days - but that is working days , it is the weekend coming up .








I pay by Bank deposit (online) but they do not allocate stock until funds clear ! I do not and will not have a credit card . If I've not got the cash I can't afford it .
It appears the guys with plastic money got first dip . Not happy !


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Just Checked my emails- BACKORDER - They say it will be in stock in 2 to 3 days - but that is working days , it is the weekend coming up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pay by Bank deposit (online) but they do not allocate stock until funds clear ! I do not and will not have a credit card . If I've not got the cash I can't afford it .
> It appears the guys with plastic money got first dip . Not happy !


Ouch, was that at microcenter?


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Except stupid expensive, biggest difference. ;p
> I honestly wonder if cuda will keep its king of the hill rains once the hybrid stuff is really out.


The same person who said that though, also has one of those cards and he was running into a problem and they coded a fix for him overnight.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> The same person who said that though, also has one of those cards and he was running into a problem and they coded a fix for him overnight.


Nice, nvidia for years has been pretty decent on support, but then that is why I still lean towards using their cards over ati unless I need a serious hash calculator.


----------



## pony-tail

No I am in Australia - It is a single store online businesses in Brisbane Qld generally very good to deal with except when stocks are low .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> No I am in Australia - It is a single store online businesses in Brisbane Qld generally very good to deal with except when stocks are low .


Oh, then I have no idea what to tell ya on availability there, other than that sucks. : /


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> I don't mean to go off topic, but I heard those are pretty much just like the GTX cards with a few changes and A LOT more support.
> And yeah, I was looking at geting a Nvidia card for CUDA stuff, but I'm not entirely sure if what I'm doing will need it or not. I really want to get an AMD card because It would be cool to have the all the best AMD CPU and GPU in the same build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's the best for the money gaming wise. Tough decisions :/
> Anyways, just saying.


From what I've read, those utilize the gk110, AKA Big Kepler, and we'll only be seeing that in the gtx700 line. It is my understanding that in the past, gaming GPUs were somewhat capped in some areas so the quadro would stand out for some work environments, but with the 600 series nvidia actually traded off some of compute power to gaming performance (reason why the gtx 680 performs poorly in some compute benches), not sure if they'll go back to their old practices to differentiate the GTX series from the current Quadro cards though.


----------



## pony-tail

They are very honest - if they say 2 to 3 days that is what it will be .
Just the weekend in the middle . This happens to me from time to time because I pay by Internet banking and forget that it takes a couple of days for the money to clear . The money is out of my bank in an hour or so .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> They are very honest - if they say 2 to 3 days that is what it will be .
> Just the weekend in the middle . This happens to me from time to time because I pay by Internet banking and forget that it takes a couple of days for the money to clear . The money is out of my bank in an hour or so .


Well atleast you still get it, just your getting a delay stinks, I'm on the Tuesday delivery boat so not far off.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Well atleast you still get it, just your getting a delay stinks, I'm on the Tuesday delivery boat so not far off.


I kinda wanted it when I clicked the buy button .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I kinda wanted it when I clicked the buy button .


As did I want mine, I didn't expect them to push my shipping all the way to tuesday. : /
But life happens and we move on. Now we just wait for the next poster to talk about oc attempts again. ;p


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> No I am in Australia - It is a single store online businesses in Brisbane Qld generally very good to deal with except when stocks are low .


What store are you referring to? I also live in Brisbane. I normally deal with pccg but wouldn't mind a solid alternative


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Oh I love the bloody little things, mind you not the 128 and lower, their writes suffer, but the 256 and 512's man they scream, compressed data or not, and they have a really nice track record of reliability, perfect for a tasking amd rig.


Yep, And by design, the bigger the SSD is, the longer it will last without starting to suffer. (Even though the Samsung 830 are ridiculously future-proof).








http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm
In a nutshell (self-updating image):


----------



## bao28

Quote:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Service.
> 
> I'm sorry to say M4A series motherboard doesn't officially support FX CPUs.
> http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=M4A89GTD PRO/USB3&os=&hashedid=eCWbkolMf0DOW0IV
> 
> From cpu support list, you could see we only beta support some FX CPUs.
> This means, you could only use it for a try. Any bugs, we won't release new bios to resolve it.
> 
> We have released M5A series motherboards to officially support AM3+ CPUs. You could choose one of them.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble. Wish you a good day.
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
> Best Regards,
> Cherry
> ASUS Global Technical Support Center


Stupid asoos









Has any1 tested 890 board with pd yet?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yep, And by design, the bigger the SSD is, the longer it will last without starting to suffer. (Even though the Samsung 830 are ridiculously future-proof).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm
> In a nutshell (self-updating image):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Its 250$ where I usually pick stuff up from O:
I want to take a mechanical drive, because I need ALL the storage. But them horror stories surrounding the failed hard drives has me scared more than a cat.

Man I loved it back in 2011, got such a good deal on a 1Tb drive(35$, you jelly? xD). Will those days ever come back?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Its 250$ where I usually pick stuff up from O:
> I want to take a mechanical drive, because I need ALL the storage. But them horror stories surrounding the failed hard drives has me scared more than a cat.
> Man I loved it back in 2011, got such a good deal on a 1Tb drive(35$, you jelly? xD). Will those days ever come back?


There may be another drive price war on mechanical in a year or two, assuming tdk's new mechanical tech causes a stir, but we really are getting off topic now. ;p

In case you haven't heard about it, there's many other sites with info on this.
http://phys.org/news/2012-10-tdk-hard-breakthrough-areal-density.html


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Also, yes, I have been looking at some water cooling units ( Under $70, I don't have H100 kind of money). I still can't justify the investment when the benchmarks are showing only a 2-3C difference at load.
> Note: *4.2Ghz stable at 1.34v*, I'm starting too think 1.45 might have been WAY too high.


YES! If I can do that with my 8320 I might not have to upgrade my power supply for a few weeks!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> The only water cooler I can see my self buying is the Antec Kuhler 620 @ $50, reviews aren't too great though.


The Antec Kuhler 620 isn't very impressive until you put 2 high static pressure fans in push/pull and put on a shroud for the push fan to get better pressure. Then it's great for a $50 cooler, I've had 2 of them so far. Doing what I mentioned compared to stock reduced my max temps by about 10 degrees Celsius. Oh also clean off the paste and put on some Antec Formula 7.


----------



## stickg1

DUDE!!! UPS is going to make my day!


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Got my FX8320.

I am now stable at 5.1Ghz with 1.57v (Noctua D14 with 3x 3000rpm fans wish sounds like a Taliban is yelling next me







)
My benchmark test is 2 hours of BF3, but that isn't a stabilitty test at all, i am scared of prime 95







.
Its running on a UD3 board and temps hit around 61C. I remember i my FX8120 did 73C at 5.1ghz, but it worked perfectly at those temps for 9 moths.

Anyway... i will post some bechmarks soon


----------



## Gundamnitpete

i'm off to ups to pickup mine!


----------



## Timeofdoom

Raven, why dont you just go for the good old "Scaling-per-volt"-method? Start out at a 15x200 (3ghz) and volt it down, do a quickie Prime and then start adding multis and volts as you go? It should scale linearly. (but heat, however, does does affect the scaling. But I'd doubt it's your temps holding you back tho.)
Perhaps you're hitting a "multiplier wall"? Try fooling around with your Bus spd. some more?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Raven, why dont you just go for the good old "Scaling-per-volt"-method? Start out at a 15x200 (3ghz) and volt it down, do a quickie Prime and then start adding multis and volts as you go? It should scale linearly. (but heat, however, does does affect the scaling. But I'd doubt it's your temps holding you back tho.)
> Perhaps you're hitting a "multiplier wall"? Try fooling around with your Bus spd. some more?


Sounds like good advice. Stick to the basics, leave llc and phase tweaks alone until you've become accustomed to the new mobo and proc.


----------



## Krusher33

Wow... nearly 900 posts in 3 days.

OP are you working on a chart of what people have accomplished in terms of overclocking? I would very much like to see one.


----------



## stickg1

My UPS guy came early for once! He usually comes around 3PM, he got here at 10:45am today!

Well here is 4.5GHz IBT @ stock vid LLC on medium:










So it looks like I have room to improve!!! This is a FX-8320!


----------



## LongRod

GAH! This is hard.... I don't know to either upgrade to the Note II (running an AT&T S3 right now), or order a FX-8320.

I don't know if I should sell this 2500k or keep it, since I may want to switch back...... WHY AMD, WHY DID YOU HAVE TO RELEASE THE PILEDRIVER PROCESSORS SO CLOSE TO THE NOTE II LAUNCH, I CAN'T PICK!


----------



## Axxess+

What's up with Speed with Bulldozers/Piledrivers? Does it have something to do with the IPC compared to the Phenom II line? My B50 does 48GFlops in IBT, yet I see 8350s doing 39.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> GAH! This is hard.... I don't know to either upgrade to the Note II (running an AT&T S3 right now), or order a FX-8320.
> I don't know if I should sell this 2500k or keep it, since I may want to switch back...... WHY AMD, WHY DID YOU HAVE TO RELEASE THE PILEDRIVER PROCESSORS SO CLOSE TO THE NOTE II LAUNCH, I CAN'T PICK!


Why would you want too? 2500k is a beast


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> i'm off to ups to pickup mine!


this post brought to you by piledriver


----------



## Thebreezybb

Mine won't be here for at least 10 more days!! Amazon has no stock!!


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> What's up with Speed with Bulldozers/Piledrivers? Does it have something to do with the IPC compared to the Phenom II line? My B50 does 48GFlops in IBT, yet I see 8350s doing 39.


Memory used during the testing has an effect on the GFlops score. Test the B50 at the same high memory settings 2048Kb. Using standard or other lesser memory usage will yield higher scores.


----------



## Atomfix

I can get 74GFlops with my Phenom II X6 1055T @ 3.9GHz

Memory @ 1662MHz 7-7-8-17-19 1T

Northbridge @ 3120MHz


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> GAH! This is hard.... I don't know to either upgrade to the Note II (running an AT&T S3 right now), or order a FX-8320.
> I don't know if I should sell this 2500k or keep it, since I may want to switch back...... WHY AMD, WHY DID YOU HAVE TO RELEASE THE PILEDRIVER PROCESSORS SO CLOSE TO THE NOTE II LAUNCH, I CAN'T PICK!


eeeh firstly why sell 2500K?! as for FX8320 vs Note II since this is OCN i would say FX8320!








also on top dat u already own a GS3+ multiple window mode is also coming to GS3 in December ...so keep it


----------



## Axxess+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Memory used during the testing has an effect on the GFlops score. Test the B50 at the same high memory settings 2048Kb. Using standard or other lesser memory usage will yield higher scores.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sigh...I really don't want to resort to having to go out and buying a water cooler to get 4.5Ghz out of the chip.
> I'm pretty much at point broke :\


Couple questions.

- What is your CPU temperature in the BIOS?
- What is your Ambient Temperature
- What is your stock voltage with Turbo disabled?
- What is the stock NB and HTT speeds? (i.e. 2200NB and 2600HTT?)


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why would you want too? 2500k is a beast


Well I got the 2500k for free (friend upgraded to a 3570k and GA-Z77X-UD5H and just straight up gave me his 2500k and GA-P67X-UD3-B3), but I am an AMD fanboy at heart.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> eeeh firstly why sell 2500K?! as for FX8320 vs Note II since this is OCN i would say FX8320!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also on top dat u already own a GS3+ multiple window mode is also coming to GS3 in December ...so keep it


That's what I really want to do, but I can't sell on OCN yet, and eBay just bans every account I make (I think I pissed them off after selling $1000 worth of items, and not paying them ONE EXTRA DOLLAR THAT I FORGOT TO PAY).

Also, what is this multiple window mode you speak of on the GS3?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Well I got the 2500k for free (friend upgraded to a 3570k and GA-Z77X-UD5H and just straight up gave me his 2500k and GA-P67X-UD3-B3), but I am an AMD fanboy at heart.


But its a downgrade. Fanboy or not that's just a bad move


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> But its a downgrade. Fanboy or not that's just a bad move


Use both! Why have only 1 rig!


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Well I got the 2500k for free (friend upgraded to a 3570k and GA-Z77X-UD5H and just straight up gave me his 2500k and GA-P67X-UD3-B3), but I am an AMD fanboy at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I really want to do, but I can't sell on OCN yet, and eBay just bans every account I make (I think I pissed them off after selling $1000 worth of items, and not paying them ONE EXTRA DOLLAR THAT I FORGOT TO PAY).
> Also, what is this multiple window mode you speak of on the GS3?






THIS is Multi-window mode...for now its NOTE II xclusive


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Use both! Why have only 1 rig!


+1 to that. FX will do very well vs 2500k in multi-thread. Make the FX a solid Linux workstation and keep the 2500k for gaming.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> But its a downgrade. Fanboy or not that's just a bad move


A little news flash for ya "puft" putting "beast in front of everything doesn't make it a beast, and the same goes for "epic"
secondly, are you seriously trying to tell this man that going from 2500K to a FX 8350/8320 is a downgrade?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A little news flash for ya "puft" putting "beast in front of everything doesn't make it a beast, and the same goes for "epic"
> secondly, are you seriously trying to tell this man that going from 2500K to a FX 8350/8320 is a downgrade?


For anything but Heavy Multi threaded Tasks it is Quite a big one.

i5 2500k Has an Avg of 1500mhz OC head room. 4.8ghz

8350 has An Avg of 600mhz more OC Headroom. 4.8ghz

I have 3 Systems atm if i Had no i7s and needed a Multi threaded Cpu on a Budget i may look at the 8350... But i would more then Likely just buy a used i7.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> +1 to that. FX will do very well vs 2500k in multi-thread. Make the FX a solid Linux workstation and keep the 2500k for gaming.


I would use both for multi-purpose, gaming included!

I have 2 Intel rigs and 2 AMD rigs.


----------



## iXNoxVap7032Xi

Anyone able to try the 8350 on Flight Simulator X or maybe DCS A-10 i know amd is still not the greatest choice but it really nice to see them actually take a step forward


----------



## LongRod

God, I really think I started a mini Intel vs AMD thing, by just asking a simple question.









Although, I do like how people are giving answers, will help me make a decision.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> God, I really think I started a mini Intel vs AMD thing, by just asking a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I do like how people are giving answers, will help me make a decision.


No I do not want that.. I been lurking in here learning about this Cpu seeing benches and real OC results and i rather Enjoy learning About something new Amd Or Intel.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> For anything but Heavy Multi threaded Tasks it is Quite a big one.


That too is crap, unless you consider only single threaded. (not this "heavily threaded") the 2500K gets beat by nearly every metric. so unless your plans are to keep using those great single threaded apps out there, you keep your 2500K "beast"

Guru uses a well rounded bench suite so make up your own mind
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,1.html


----------



## LongRod

I still don't know what to do haha...... the 2500k does everything I need, I really just want the 8320 for overclocking, and something new to play with.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> I still don't know what to do haha...... the 2500k does everything I need, I really just want the 8320 for overclocking, and something new to play with.


well thats the deal, I'm am not trying to talk you into investing in one, just pointing out the absurdity that the 8350 is a downgrade.
It is a lot of fun , you are right about that


----------



## mystikalrush

How high of a overclock can yall get with the 8350 at stock voltage? Ive been at. 4.2ghz from day 1, at stock voltage with my 8150. I just want to get a range if its worth the upgrade.


----------



## leo5111

i have a fx8120 4.4 on air is it worth getting a 8320/8350 for me? i dont game much i encode videos and stuff like that..thanks


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> i have a fx8120 4.4 on air is it worth getting a 8320/8350 for me? i dont game much i encode videos and stuff like that..thanks


Yeah it is worth the upgrade.


----------



## Raven.7

For whatever reason, I can see the owner's list on the post preview, but it's not showing up on the normal thread :\


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah it is worth the upgrade.


kewl thanks not the MAX but what is average overclock on air for these?


----------



## stickg1

I had to bump up my 8320 one knotch above stock voltage for 4.5GHz so far. On this Gigabyte board no matter where I have LLC set it adds voltage, so under 100% load I'm at 1.42v and under casual use load I run 1.38v


----------



## cssorkinman

They must be selling pretty well


----------



## sdlvx

My stuff is coming to day, at least that's what UPS _reports_ to me _from my computer_.


----------



## Alatar

Guys, this isn't the thread to be arguing about intel vs. AMD. This is the club for Vishera owners and for those interested in the chips. A 2500K vs. AMD war is most definitely NOT needed here.

If we can't keep the thread on topic warnings and infractions will have to be given out.

Thanks.


----------



## Vesku

So first impressions are that Vishera is pretty cool running? What could I expect out of an original Hyper 212+?


----------



## stickg1

Come on guys I just want to talk about Vishera chips. I understand that Intel chips are better for gaming. Yay, now lets talk about Vishera. Has anyone got their 8320 up over 4.6GHz? I ran Cinebench at 4.8GHz but it is not prime95 stable. However I can run 4.5GHz slightly above stock vid all day...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Guys, this isn't the thread to be arguing about intel vs. AMD. This is the club for Vishera owners *and for those interested in the chips*. A 2500K vs. AMD war is most definitely NOT needed here.
> If we can't keep the thread on topic warnings and infractions will have to be given out.
> Thanks.


I am interested in the Chip that is why i am here learning about it.


----------



## Raven.7

I'm on my way to CompUSA to grab H80, I'm kind of sad my Hyper212+ couldn't stand the heat at 4.4Ghz









Sigh...this one is going on the credit card.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm on my way to CompUSA to grab H80, I'm kind of sad my Hyper212+ couldn't stand the heat at 4.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...this one is going on the credit card.


Aww your not going to buy my Antec 920 =[


----------



## stickg1

Squeezed out a 4.8GHz Cinebench run on my 8320. I don't think its fully stable, I will test it now...










I was adjusting freq and voltage in AOD because I still haven't figured out the offset on my Gigabyte board. It's set to 1.4125v in BIOS but comes out as 1.475v in Windows and then when I up the frequency the voltage goes up too. This board has a mind of its own (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.1)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm on my way to CompUSA to grab H80, I'm kind of sad my Hyper212+ couldn't stand the heat at 4.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...this one is going on the credit card.


Wait up hoss, did you try adjusting that VRM spread spectrum in your BIOS? I think you can hit 4.5GHz on a 212+, I can do it at 45C on an Antec Kuhler....


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I am interested in the Chip that is why i am here learning about it.


Me too. I held off on a 3770k this round and went with 8350 just because it's more fun to overclock and requires more skill. I overclocked a sandy bridge before and it was pretty boring. You just raise the multi and raise the volts, and if temps get too high you just buy more cooling.

With the FX, you have bus clocking, multi-clocking, ram speeds that don't fall on dividers, NB clocking, and HT clocking. It's way more fun and requires much more time and effort than overclocking an Intel. I find it gives me a sense of pride knowing I took something trailing in benchmarks and stock and tweaked it so that it comes out ahead.

I got really disappointed when Intel went with a PCIe bus tried to the base clock. I would have gotten one but the lack of skill required to hit good clocks on an Intel and the brick wall 99% of users have at like 4.7ghz just didn't appeal to me.

The last Intel I had I ran higher than everyone else at higher volts and it degraded after about 2 years. I'm hoping this AMD handles voltages much better than Intel 45nm. But then again, it's a $200 chip and not a $350 one, so replacing it if I toast it isn't as big of a deal.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Squeezed out a 4.8GHz Cinebench run on my 8320. I don't think its fully stable, I will test it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was adjusting freq and voltage in AOD because I still haven't figured out the offset on my Gigabyte board. It's set to 1.4125v in BIOS but comes out as 1.475v in Windows and then when I up the frequency the voltage goes up too. This board has a mind of its own (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.1)


Nice Highest 8320 yet! Think you can push higher ?

That's with an Antec 620 right?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wait up hoss, did you try adjusting that VRM spread spectrum in your BIOS? I think you can hit 4.5GHz on a 212+, I can do it at 45C on an Antec Kuhler....


My ambient temp is just to high, the room pretty much got to 88F no matter how high I turned on the AC with all the benchmarking I was doing last night.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> So first impressions are that Vishera is pretty cool running? What could I expect out of an original Hyper 212+?


Raven.7 achieved 4.5Ghz at 59c, with a 1.4+v.. I told him to run it at 1.3875, but most probably he didn't listen








I guess for us 212 owners, best move is getting an FX-8320, and then taking it to 4.2ish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Got my FX8320.
> I am now stable at 5.1Ghz with 1.57v (Noctua D14 with 3x 3000rpm fans wish sounds like a Taliban is yelling next me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> My benchmark test is 2 hours of BF3, but that isn't a stabilitty test at all, i am scared of prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Its running on a UD3 board and temps hit around 61C. I remember i my FX8120 did 73C at 5.1ghz, but it worked perfectly at those temps for 9 moths.
> Anyway... i will post some bechmarks soon


Dear Sir, whats your ambient temperature?

@Raven.7, do some more testing with the 212+ please


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> My ambient temp is just to high, the room pretty much got to 88F no matter how high I turned on the AC with all the benchmarking I was doing last night.


Where are u located?

Using a window fan to suck heat from your case does wonders helping your AC keep up in a small Area.

You still want the Antec 920 =p.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Where are u located?
> Using a window fan to suck heat from your case does wonders helping your AC keep up in a small Area.
> You still want the Antec 920 =p.


Lol its 30c in my room, but outside its 22-24ish and if I open all doors I'll catch a cold by the morning. Within 15 days winter shall be here anyway


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Squeezed out a 4.8GHz Cinebench run on my 8320. I don't think its fully stable, I will test it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was adjusting freq and voltage in AOD because I still haven't figured out the offset on my Gigabyte board. It's set to 1.4125v in BIOS but comes out as 1.475v in Windows and then when I up the frequency the voltage goes up too. This board has a mind of its own (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.1)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Highest 8320 yet! Think you can push higher ?
> 
> That's with an Antec 620 right?
Click to expand...

Someone else got their 8320 to 5 ghz in the benchmark reviews thread but wouldn't use Prime to test for stability. Instead he tests by running a bunch of benchmarks and games.


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They must be selling pretty well


Wow, that surprising. I wonder how many they've sold already. I'm glad I ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Someone else got their 8320 to 5 ghz in the benchmark reviews thread but wouldn't use Prime to test for stability. Instead he tests by running a bunch of benchmarks and games.


Yeah I'm just not 100% sure on what the maximum prolonged temp is for this chip and I know prime95 will put it in the mid 60s. I cant fry my chip on the first day!

You know what I thought was a nice touch though? AMD put all the new FX CPU box editions in a tin instead of a cardboard box. I know it doesn't matter either way but I thought it was nice...


----------



## Krusher33

I would totally turn it into my coffee can. Despite my wife's protest.


----------



## leo5111

you know what would be interesting? take a phenom x6 and put 6 modules one per core and die shrink it, id love to see how that ran....


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I would totally turn it into my coffee can. Despite my wife's protest.


Yeah but it has a hole on the side to see the chip through when its all still in packaging.









I'm running IBT on 4.6GHz, I need to lower the voltage some though. Temps in the mid 60s and for some reason LLC keeps adding an excessive amount of voltage....


----------



## Isik3535

Awesome thread this is my first post in OC. Just two questions 1) How good is the 8320 batch vs 8350? Are people getting similar overclocks? 2)where is everyone buying their cpus from newegg? The current price is 220$. I thought the chips would be a bit cheaper~ 199$. I'm thinking about holding out till black friday/cyber monday to score on the cpu and an ssd.

I've been waiting for PD to come out for a while to upgrade my current CPU. A 955 with an asrock 990fx.


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isik3535*
> 
> Awesome thread this is my first post in OC. Just two questions 1) How good is the 8320 batch vs 8350? Are people getting similar overclocks? 2)where is everyone buying their cpus from newegg? The current price is 220$. I thought the chips would be a bit cheaper~ 199$. I'm thinking about holding out till black friday/cyber monday to score on the cpu and an ssd.
> I've been waiting for PD to come out for a while to upgrade my current CPU. A 955 with an asrock 990fx.


It seems like the the 8350s are hitting higher clock rates, but it is difficult to really make any inference with such a small sample size.

I'll be installing my 8350 on my ASRock 990FX board sometime Monday night. I'll let you know how it goes if I get a chance.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXNoxVap7032Xi*
> 
> Anyone able to try the 8350 on Flight Simulator X or maybe DCS A-10 i know amd is still not the greatest choice but it really nice to see them actually take a step forward


FSX Is included in my benches.







should be done tonight.

Already did 8120vs [email protected] Now I'm OC'ing the 8350 up as high as I can. I'm only using an H60, so I'm hoping for +4.6!


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> FSX Is included in my benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be done tonight.
> Already did 8120vs [email protected] Now I'm OC'ing the 8350 up as high as I can. I'm only using an H60, so I'm hoping for +4.6!


Whats your ambient sir?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> FSX Is included in my benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be done tonight.
> Already did 8120vs [email protected] Now I'm OC'ing the 8350 up as high as I can. I'm only using an H60, so I'm hoping for +4.6!


Send me that Video encode stuff we talked about please.


----------



## Timeofdoom

You darn lucky americans.
There's practically no PD-FX's over here in Europe. (Kinda like the Kepler launch, eh.)
No matter where I look - no stock. I don't know when I'll be getting my chip as of right now. (I've ordered - they didn't receive the shipment for some reason, prolly delayed - now it's put to be coming in on the 31st. We'll see.)

Edit: or rather, the one i want isn't in stock - I can see that one shop in scandinavia has got the 8320 - i'm still gonna gun for the 8350.)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> It seems like the the 8350s are hitting higher clock rates, but it is difficult to really make any inference with such a small sample size.
> I'll be installing my 8350 on my ASRock 990FX board sometime Monday night. I'll let you know how it goes if I get a chance.


I think a lot of the guys (like me) with the 8320 don't have as good of cooling. The high OC's I have seen on the 8350 are done with elaborate custom waterloops whereas mine is a lowly Antec Kuhler 620 in push/pull. I am having trouble because Prime95 spits out my OC's on one core after about 20 minutes but I can run IBT on a lower voltage for an hour with no hiccups...Kind of weird...


----------



## DMHernandez

I'm curious, what's the TJmax on these chips? I'm seeing people worrying about temps in the low 60s (and I'm used to see my sb-e hit close to 80C during IBT/p95 runs).


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Isik3535*
> 
> Awesome thread this is my first post in OC. Just two questions 1) How good is the 8320 batch vs 8350? Are people getting similar overclocks? 2)where is everyone buying their cpus from newegg? The current price is 220$. I thought the chips would be a bit cheaper~ 199$. I'm thinking about holding out till black friday/cyber monday to score on the cpu and an ssd.
> 
> I've been waiting for PD to come out for a while to upgrade my current CPU. A 955 with an asrock 990fx.


Too early to tell IMO. It does seem like the 8350's are getting a slightly better OC. But this is the first batch of them and they're quickly running out already.

Microcenter has them for $200. I'd wait till Cybermonday.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> You darn lucky americans.
> There's practically no PD-FX's over here in Europe. (Kinda like the Kepler launch, eh.)
> No matter where I look - no stock. I don't know when I'll be getting my chip as of right now. (I've ordered - they didn't receive the shipment for some reason, prolly delayed - now it's put to be coming in on the 31st. We'll see.)


Atleast you have the luxury of online shopping. The PD will be in a store near my place probably till late December before it hits online stores in my country, and like last time the FX-6300 will arrive before the 8320, and the 8350 won't be anywhere to be seen.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> You darn lucky americans.
> There's practically no PD-FX's over here in Europe. (Kinda like the Kepler launch, eh.)
> No matter where I look - no stock. I don't know when I'll be getting my chip as of right now. (I've ordered - they didn't receive the shipment for some reason, prolly delayed - now it's put to be coming in on the 31st. We'll see.)
> 
> Edit: or rather, the one i want isn't in stock - I can see that one shop in scandinavia has got the 8320 - i'm still gonna gun for the 8350.)


Don't worry, the Americans will feel your pain soon enough when they run out of stock here.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Atleast you have the luxury of online shopping. The PD will be in a store near my place probably till late December before it hits online stores in my country, and like last time the FX-6300 will arrive before the 8320, and the 8350 won't be anywhere to be seen.


Ouch. I feel sorry for you


----------



## 12Cores

Wow, sold out! It looks like Newegg got the first batch, hopefully Amazon will get them soon. The ambient gods blessed me the other morning and I was able to run cinebench 11.5 @ 5ghz with my fx-8120. I was able to hit 8.16pt multi and 1.23 single core. So in essence the fx-8350 at 4.6ghz is faster than my fx-8120 @ 5ghz. I will be picking up the fx-8350 next week, just did not have the time to install it this week. Just a FYI these chips will clock higher with faster Ram >1600.

Good luck to you all in your overclocking endeavors.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Don't worry, the Americans will feel your pain soon enough when they run out of stock here.


That's not the problem - we pretty much didn't get any stock here in EU at all. The few ones scattered around over here are a few 8320's. No 4's,6's or the 8350's.

Edit: Which is actually a bit wierd, since we're usually just a day behind you guys on the other side of the Atlantic in getting the hardware/software stuff. (usually). Guess that rule isn't always that true.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Wow, sold out! It looks like Newegg got the first batch, hopefully Amazon will get them soon. The ambient gods blessed me the other morning and I was able to run cinebench 11.5 @ 5ghz with my fx-8120. I was able to hit 8.16pt multi and 1.23 single core. So in essence the fx-8350 at 4.6ghz is faster than my fx-8120 @ 5ghz. I will be picking up the fx-8350 next week, just did not have the time to install it this week. _Just a FYI these chips will clock higher with faster Ram >1600._
> Good luck to you all in your overclocking endeavors.


Umm how? :\
Might be worth investing in those samsung 30nm kits after all.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Send me that Video encode stuff we talked about please.


For sure. I'm still messing with it now but I'll PM ya later tonight after I hit my temp wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Whats your ambient sir?


Roughly 16-18C


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Umm how? :\
> Might be worth investing in those samsung 30nm kits after all.


This is just from my experience with my fx-8120 I could not get anything stable above 4.6 with my 1600mhz 8mb kit. When I moved to 1866mhz kit I was able to hit 4.875ghz, I will know more next week when I start benching the 8350. I am not going to sell me fx-8120 until I see what kind of overclocks I get with the fx-8350 right now at 4.75ghz the fx-8120 run everything butter smooth.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> I'm curious, what's the TJmax on these chips? I'm seeing people worrying about temps in the low 60s (and I'm used to see my sb-e hit close to 80C during IBT/p95 runs).


It is not called TJMAX for us AMD guys, but the thermal cutoff where the CPU shuts down is at 70c. Everyone seems to agree keeping it lower to mid 60s is your safest bet.

It is not that the AMDs can't handle the heat, it's that the sensors are in different locations.

My 8350 is here. 1236PGN. Still waiting on motherboard, thank you fedex smartpost for making me wait and never updating your tracking info.


----------



## Raven.7

Anybody interested in buying a kidney, maybe a liver? house? dog?

Oh, look what I found...


----------



## beers

Is there any sort of stepping/OC correlative repository for BD or PD?


----------



## Raven.7

Oh men, look what I found...2 of them nonetheless. My case is going to sound like jet engine.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Oh men, look what I found...2 of them nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


me jelly.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Anybody interested in buying a kidney, maybe a liver? house? dog?
> Oh, look what I found...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


install it already. are you done yet? why is it when i read your posts, i hear Bugs Bunny in the background?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> install it already. are you done yet? why is it when i read your posts, i hear Bugs Bunny in the background?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> install it already. are you done yet? why is it when i read your posts, i hear Bugs Bunny in the background?


*munching carrot* wassup doc?









Isn't that what bugs bunny always says? lol


----------



## disappearingone

look what I just came home to

The board is for my Thurban, gonna make a little minecraft/vent server. I also have a h100 that I have been sitting on for a few months waiting on PD

Unfortunately I have plans to go out tonight so I'll be installing/ocing late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> look what I just came home to
> The board is for my Thurban, gonna make a little minecraft/vent server. I also have a h100 that I have been sitting on for a few months waiting on PD
> Unfortunately I have plans to go out tonight so I'll be installing/ocing late tonight or tomorrow.


Lol, who needs socializing when you can spend the night getting pist at temperatures and voltage drops!


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Oh men, look what I found...2 of them nonetheless. My case is going to sound like jet engine.


I truly love those fans!


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Damn! Had a freeze on ITB, dd a hard reboot. Computer is now doing startup repair :[


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> look what I just came home to
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board is for my Thurban, gonna make a little minecraft/vent server. I also have a h100 that I have been sitting on for a few months waiting on PD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have plans to go out tonight so I'll be installing/ocing late tonight or tomorrow.


Wow that 42" TV looks HUGE. I have a question, isn't it straining?
My dad's 42" is collecting dust, I might as well shift it in front of me, but I'm worried I might destroy my eyes and all that controversy "monitors are made specifically for gaming, etc etc etc"


----------



## disappearingone

But I really wanna steak and some good Bourbon...It is raining quite hard here though...we'll see.


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> It is not called TJMAX for us AMD guys, but the thermal cutoff where the CPU shuts down is at 70c. Everyone seems to agree keeping it lower to mid 60s is your safest bet.
> It is not that the AMDs can't handle the heat, it's that the sensors are in different locations.
> My 8350 is here. 1236PGN. Still waiting on motherboard, thank you fedex smartpost for making me wait and never updating your tracking info.


Thanks for the explanation, now it makes sense


----------



## disappearingone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Wow that 42" TV looks HUGE. I have a question, isn't it straining?
> My dad's 42" is collecting dust, I might as well shift it in front of me, but I'm worried I might destroy my eyes and all that controversy "monitors are made specifically for gaming, etc etc etc"


maybe a little at first but now I wouldn't change it, It is awesome.

[edit] been using this since i built the rig, so about 2 years now. I don't watch tv am at my comp at least 3 hours a day and my eyesight is still excellent.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> maybe a little at first but now I wouldn't change it, It is awesome.
> [edit] been using this since i built the rig, so about 2 years now. I don't watch tv am at my comp at least 3 hours a day and my eyesight is still excellent.


The problem with me is that I am in front of my PC more than 5hrs on a weekday, and whole day on a holiday. Eyesight is the reason I'm not on my 19" TV as a second monitor (not to mention its color SUCKS big time)
But that 42" is just too tempting lol


----------



## Raven.7

Wow, I am scared out of my life to touch the piping on this H80, I feel like it's going to snap in half if I look at it.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Wow, I am scared out of my life to touch the piping on this H80, I feel like if I bent it at all, it's going to snap in half.


Put the image of 5Ghz in your head, I'm sure that will give you all the courage you need









And this time, please 1.3875v & 4.5Ghz.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Wow, I am scared out of my life to touch the piping on this H80, I feel like if I bent it at all, it's going to snap in half.


Yeah the Antecs are nice and flexible. The H80 is a good Cooler though.


----------



## utnorris

A couple quick things, first Microcenter is now including the 8350/8320 in their AMD package where they take off $40 of any compatible MB, started today.

That being said, I have a Sabertooth Rev 1, has anyone used it with the new PD chips? I didn't see an updated bios for the new CPU's for the Sabertooth, so I am wanting to know if the PD CPU's will work with the Sabertooth Rev 1? I have a UD5 as a backup, would I be better off with that board over the Sabertooth?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Mine needs 1.4v to reach 4.5ghz. That's both just multi, and just BUS overclocking.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> A couple quick things, first Microcenter is now including the 8350/8320 in their AMD package where they take off $40 of any compatible MB, started today.
> That being said, I have a Sabertooth Rev 1, has anyone used it with the new PD chips? I didn't see an updated bios for the new CPU's for the Sabertooth, so I am wanting to know if the PD CPU's will work with the Sabertooth Rev 1? I have a UD5 as a backup, would I be better off with that board over the Sabertooth?


So far I'm at 4.6ghz stable on a PD 8350 with a sabertooth rev1


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> A couple quick things, first Microcenter is now including the 8350/8320 in their AMD package where they take off $40 of any compatible MB, started today.
> That being said, I have a Sabertooth Rev 1, has anyone used it with the new PD chips? I didn't see an updated bios for the new CPU's for the Sabertooth, so I am wanting to know if the PD CPU's will work with the Sabertooth Rev 1? I have a UD5 as a backup, would I be better off with that board over the Sabertooth?


Dear Respected ASUS customer,
Thats BS from ASUS. They want to push their rev2.0 sales. A member here with Sabertooth rev1.0 has it running successfully. Someone in the reviews news thread with an M5A97 EVO dropped it into their board with a 1208 bios, and even that worked. So it will definitely work.


----------



## tinouthedino

Hi OCN!

Long time lurker first time posting, had to break out of the shell finally after getting this 8350

My specs

ASUS m5a97 rev 1

AMD 8350 @5ghz 18.5 x 270 fsb 1.475 volts with LLC enabled, my board doesnt have the option of different LLC settings, just an option for it on/off

Idles windows at 1.5v, Voltage spikes up to 1.56 at load.
NB 2700
FSB 2700
1.475 CPU/NB voltage

Temps are around 40C idle and it gets to 62 C at load.

I noticed people say leave the NB and FSB close to stock but I have had performance scale upwards in games/ with the FSB and NB running at the same freq,

I am waiting on my Crosshair V to see if it will be more stable. I cant even run Prime95 with 8 threads it will insta crash.... however I can cinebench, and run 3dmark vantage without errors which kinda worries me. I always used prime to test stability, but if my CPU never gets 8 cores to 100% with any real world task


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> Hi OCN!
> Long time lurker first time posting, had to break out of the shell finally after getting this 8350
> My specs
> *ASUS m5a97 rev 1*
> AMD 8350 @5ghz 18.5 x 270 fsb 1.475 volts with LLC enabled, my board doesnt have the option of different LLC settings, just an option for it on/off
> Idles windows at 1.5v, Voltage spikes up to 1.56 at load.
> NB 2700
> FSB 2700
> 1.475 CPU/NB voltage
> Temps are around 40C idle and it gets to 62 C at load.
> I noticed people say leave the NB and FSB close to stock but I have had performance scale upwards in games/ with the FSB and NB running at the same freq,
> I am waiting on my Crosshair V to see if it will be more stable. I cant even run Prime95 with 8 threads it will insta crash.... however I can cinebench, and run 3dmark vantage without errors which kinda worries me. I always used prime to test stability, but if my CPU never gets 8 cores to 100% with any real world task


Welcome to OCN sir, I hope you enjoy it here, and enjoy your new toy (FX-8350)









Thanks for sharing your results with us. Might I ask whats your cooling solution and what are your ambients?
And which bios version are you using?

Raven.7, this needs to be quoted in the first post. People need to know their ASUS rev1.0 boards will work for sure 100%


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> DUDE!!! UPS is going to make my day!


Every truck you hear coming down the road, you have to run to a window to make sure its not the UPS guy.


----------



## Raven.7

Ok.

So, the good news is, after I cringed every mm I moved the CPU piece towards my FX, there are no leaks. Second, whoever invented this mounting system at AMD, needs to punched in the faced.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> So, the good news is, after I cringed every mm I moved the CPU piece towards my FX, there are no leaks. Second, whoever invented this mounting system at AMD, needs to punched in the faced.


You can't punch everyone. Your hands will hurt and then you won't be able to play with clocks


----------



## erase

I have been expecting my FX-8320 to turn up today, but seems it won't till Monday now.

I went for the Piledriver due to having a Trinity A10-4600M laptop I got a few months ago, was happy with what it does.

Weird thing is, now that I have wait a few more days, I am now have second thoughts about going to AMD in the desktop as I have alway had Intel.

Currently I have a Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.4GHz, 8GB RAM, on a X48 board. This has been and still is sweet.

I purchased with my new FX-8320 a new Nvidia 660 Ti card, now I am wondering since gaming is said to be not so good on the AMD, the older Core 2 Quad might be faster or just as fast?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> So, the good news is, after I cringed every mm I moved the CPU piece towards my FX, there are no leaks. Second, whoever invented this mounting system at AMD, needs to punched in the faced.


Really? I always loved the AN style mounting. For the corsairs, just loop one on first, tighten down. Bit, then loop the other and tighten. Easy as pie!


----------



## DMHernandez

Since I'm fairly clueless about AMD overclocking, can anyone enlight me about how or if AMD cpu's handle lowering the vcore during idle (in Asus Bios would be the offset option instead of a fixed vcore)?


----------



## Raven.7

Well, I've officially finished re-building my computer for the 4th time in less than 48 hours. Now for the point of no return with this water cooler


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have been expecting my FX-8320 to turn up today, but seems it won't till Monday now.
> I went for the Piledriver due to having a Trinity A10-4600M laptop I got a few months ago, was happy with what it does.
> Weird thing is, now that I have wait a few more days, I am now have second thoughts about going to AMD in the desktop as I have alway had Intel.
> Currently I have a Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.4GHz, 8GB RAM, on a X48 board. This has been and still is sweet.
> I purchased with my new FX-8320 a new Nvidia 660 Ti card, now I am wondering since gaming is said to be not so good on the AMD, the older Core 2 Quad might be faster or just as fast?


Well, I just want to ask one thing, why did you take a GTX-660Ti? CUDA?
Why not full AMD with a 7870?

Curiosity








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Since I'm fairly clueless about AMD overclocking, can anyone enlight me about how or if AMD cpu's handle lowering the vcore during idle (in Asus Bios would be the offset option instead of a fixed vcore)?


Well, when you enable CnQ (Cool n Quiet) it drops the voltage to 0.9ish and the lowest clock speed in idle state.
Hope this was the answer you were looking for


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Since I'm fairly clueless about AMD overclocking, can anyone enlight me about how or if AMD cpu's handle lowering the vcore during idle (in Asus Bios would be the offset option instead of a fixed vcore)?


Cool N' Quiet, just either on or off.


----------



## tinouthedino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Welcome to OCN sir, I hope you enjoy it here, and enjoy your new toy (FX-8350)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your results with us. Might I ask whats your cooling solution and what are your ambients?
> And which bios version are you using?
> Raven.7, this needs to be quoted in the first post. People need to know their ASUS rev1.0 boards will work for sure 100%


I am using the 1503 bios, I had the same fears but they quickly subsided when my rig POSTed

and my cooling solution is an H100 mounted on a side panel, set up as intake.


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> So, the good news is, after I cringed every mm I moved the CPU piece towards my FX, there are no leaks. Second, whoever invented this mounting system at AMD, needs to punched in the faced.


Oh man, AMDs mounting system makes me sad, even intel's 1155 ones are annoying if your case doesn't have a cut out where the backplate usually goes. They need to take a page out of the 2011 socket, it was a breeze to mount my H80 without needing a backplate.


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Cool N' Quiet, just either on or off.


Does it automatically lower the vcore you set manually when OC'ing or does it require extra tinkering with other BIOS settings to work properly?


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Well, I just want to ask one thing, why did you take a GTX-660Ti? CUDA?
> Why not full AMD with a 7870?
> Curiosity


First time with AMD, so did not think about matching a 7870 with the FX-8320 (not that I thought it mattered using a 660 Ti), is there a problem with that?

How about my Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.4GHz that I mentioned, is that going to be about the same in gaming as the FX-8320?


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have been expecting my FX-8320 to turn up today, but seems it won't till Monday now.
> I went for the Piledriver due to having a Trinity A10-4600M laptop I got a few months ago, was happy with what it does.
> Weird thing is, now that I have wait a few more days, I am now have second thoughts about going to AMD in the desktop as I have alway had Intel.
> Currently I have a Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.4GHz, 8GB RAM, on a X48 board. This has been and still is sweet.
> I purchased with my new FX-8320 a new Nvidia 660 Ti card, now I am wondering since gaming is said to be not so good on the AMD, the older Core 2 Quad might be faster or just as fast?


You made the right choice choosing the 8320. You wont be dissapointed! You would have been better off though with a 7870 or 7950 like somebody else pointed out. What games you play?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have been expecting my FX-8320 to turn up today, but seems it won't till Monday now.
> I went for the Piledriver due to having a Trinity A10-4600M laptop I got a few months ago, was happy with what it does.
> Weird thing is, now that I have wait a few more days, I am now have second thoughts about going to AMD in the desktop as I have alway had Intel.
> Currently I have a Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.4GHz, 8GB RAM, on a X48 board. This has been and still is sweet.
> I purchased with my new FX-8320 a new Nvidia 660 Ti card, now I am wondering since gaming is said to be not so good on the AMD, the older Core 2 Quad might be faster or just as fast?


No question, piledriver slaughters the Q9550:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/50?vs=697

You made a good choice :]


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Cool N' Quiet, just either on or off.


It's called "PowerNow" on newer motherboards, just in case he can't find it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> No question, piledriver slaughters the Q9550:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/50?vs=697
> You made a good choice :]


Not only that, but the amount of headroom AMD chips have now makes them fun to overclock. On Phenom II going from 3.6 GHz to 4.0 GHz was the average. But since Bulldozer, people are going from 3.6 GHz to 4.8 GHz in a breeze. Being able to squeeze that much extra performance out of these chips is what I think gives people not only that "rush". Zambezi was the "Ivy Bridge", and Vishera is the "Sandy Bridge" of AMD overclockability. It makes you wonder what Steamroller is going to be capable with the die shrink...


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> First time with AMD, so did not think about matching a 7870 with the FX-8320 (not that I thought it mattered using a 660 Ti), is there a problem with that?
> How about my Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3.4GHz that I mentioned, is that going to be about the same in gaming as the FX-8320?


Well no problem, but considering the price difference anyone would have picked up a 7870 (or saved for 7950) vs the 660Ti, not to mention performance benchmarks which show improved performance with those Catalyst 12.11 drivers. I thought you had a specific reason going behind the 660Ti and wanted to know, but this is off topic, so lets leave it here









Considering gaming, don't know. Intel fanbois will tell you because of the single threaded performance of your chip, you'll fare well in those old dual core optimized games.
The FX-83x0's strong suite isn't the gaming performance, but the multi-threaded performance. You could keep the Q9550 rig for gaming and the FX-8320 for multi-threaded tasks, IMO


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Well no problem, but considering the price difference anyone would have picked up a 7870 (or saved for 7950) vs the 660Ti, not to mention performance benchmarks which show improved performance with those Catalyst 12.11 drivers. I thought you had a specific reason going behind the 660Ti and wanted to know, but this is off topic, so lets leave it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering gaming, don't know. Intel fanbois will tell you because of the single threaded performance of your chip, you'll fare well in those old dual core optimized games.
> The FX-8350's strong suite isn't the gaming performance, but the multi-threaded performance. You could keep the Q9550 rig for gaming and the FX-8350 for multi-threaded tasks, IMO


The fx slaughters that chip, even in single threaded:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/50?vs=697


----------



## stickg1

Man Prime95 just chews up and spits out my overclocks. I can't even get 4.6GHz stable at 1.475v and I've hit my thermal limit. I might just roll with 4.5GHz for a while anyway. Also I have 1333MHz RAM and it make be holding me back. I have some better fans coming for my Kuhler next week too. I might press on further but for now I'm happy because it took me much more power to get 4.5GHz on my 8150.

My overclocks are stable on IBT just not Prime95. I can game and multi-task but prime doesn't like it. It might not even be voltage maybe its other settings as well.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> The fx slaughters that chip, even in single threaded:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/50?vs=697


Thanks for that


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Come on guys I just want to talk about Vishera chips. I understand that Intel chips are better for gaming. Yay, now lets talk about Vishera. Has anyone got their 8320 up over 4.6GHz? I ran Cinebench at 4.8GHz but it is not prime95 stable. However I can run 4.5GHz slightly above stock vid all day...


Ya, 5.0 stable since day 1...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Squeezed out a 4.8GHz Cinebench run on my 8320. I don't think its fully stable, I will test it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was adjusting freq and voltage in AOD because I still haven't figured out the offset on my Gigabyte board. It's set to 1.4125v in BIOS but comes out as 1.475v in Windows and then when I up the frequency the voltage goes up too. This board has a mind of its own (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.1)


LLC should be set to HIGH. Medium will alow minor voltage droop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I am interested in the Chip that is why i am here learning about it.


And you're welcome here, you haven't been disrespectful to anyone or put anything down or intentionally started any wars.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Nice Highest 8320 yet! Think you can push higher ?
> That's with an Antec 620 right?


...........









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Someone else got their 8320 to 5 ghz in the benchmark reviews thread but wouldn't use Prime to test for stability. Instead he tests by running a bunch of benchmarks and games.












No one else here is using Prime either, the only real stresser in this thread is IBT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I would totally turn it into my coffee can. Despite my wife's protest.


There's a hole in the side to show the CPU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Wow, I am scared out of my life to touch the piping on this H80, I feel like it's going to snap in half if I look at it.


It's very strong. I had to manhandle the hell out of it to get it in my backup rig (Anvil in sig), they won't break.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> So, the good news is, after I cringed every mm I moved the CPU piece towards my FX, there are no leaks. Second, whoever invented this mounting system at AMD, needs to punched in the faced.


But on the other hand, that mounting system will work on any recent AMD board, including the FM series. This allows you to use that 125w PD cooler you aren't going to use, on, say, that 65W Llano or Trinity APU and call it aftermarket cooling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Oh man, AMDs mounting system makes me sad, even intel's 1155 ones are annoying if your case doesn't have a cut out where the backplate usually goes. They need to take a page out of the 2011 socket, it was a breeze to mount my H80 without needing a backplate.


The H80/100 mount to AMD's stock cooler clips, no backplate.


----------



## tinouthedino

One thing I would like to mention is that my FPS in CS GO, a game where CPU performance matters more than GPU performance.

At 5ghz, 2200 HTT and NB, I was only able to pull on averag 200-210 fps dipping to 180's, each jump in NB frequency provided a noticable increase in FPS in CS GO and Tribes Ascend

At 2700 HTT and NB I get a steady 260-280 and it never drops below 200 frames

Maybe there is potential in overclocking the NB???

Memtest confirms that latency got lower, and read/write/copy speeds all showed an increase, I will test to see if I can push this NB to 2800 when I get home WOOT!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> One thing I would like to mention is that my FPS in CS GO, a game where CPU performance matters more than GPU performance.
> At 5ghz, 2200 HTT and NB, I was only able to pull on averag 200-210 fps dipping to 180's, each jump in NB frequency provided a noticable increase in FPS in CS GO and Tribes Ascend
> At 2700 HTT and NB I get a steady 260-280 and it never drops below 200 frames
> Maybe there is potential in overclocking the NB???
> Memtest confirms that latency got lower, and read/write/copy speeds all showed an increase, I will test to see if I can push this NB to 2800 when I get home WOOT!


I can confirm Memory read/write speeds go up and latency down with NB set to 2600 to match HT.


----------



## erase

I originally wanted upgrade using a Intel x79 and at least a i7-3820, but that mean't paying ton of cash on a board, CPU, and there is no boxed cooler. That thing was going to cost way to much.
My old socket 775 cooler I would not be able to be reused so would have to buy a cooling solution as extra expense as well.

Thus why I am saving by going AMD FX-8320 (funny how the numbers are almost matching, 8320 / 3820), and wanted to do encoding and gaming.

I also got this:
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0
Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M4X1600C9 16GB kit

This is my plan went the FX-8320 arrives. Use the AMD stock cooling and overclock to exactly the same clocks as the FX-8350, the stock cooler should be the same as the FX-8350 and be a no problem overclock to just 4GHz, right?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> This is my plan went the FX-8320 arrives. Use the AMD stock cooling and overclock to exactly the same clocks as the FX-8350, the stock cooler should be the same as the FX-8350 and be a no problem overclock to just 4GHz, right?


The stock cooler can be a little loud. An investment into some cheap after market cooling solution like CoolerMaster Hyper 212(normal/plus(+)/EVO) would be great, and you wouldn't regret it









In an ambient of 27c, Raven.7 had his FX-8350 @ 4.5Ghz with 1.4+v and 59c max, this is with a Hyper 212+, so you could reach 4.2Ghz within the thermal envelope of 55c safely. However to go further you'd need better cooling.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can confirm Memory read/write speeds go up and latency down with NB set to 2600 to match HT.


Hmmm still similar to Bulldozer in that aspect. The greatest performance/effeciency I got out of mine was matching DRAM, HTT, and NB all at 2400Mhz (Samsung 30nm used)

I got similar performance to 4.8Ghz @ 4.6Ghz with lower power usage and temps. (this was my daily usage speed)


----------



## headmixer

It's Here.



I'll load this puppy Saturday after I get off work.


----------



## sgtgates

Ok everyone so the ud3 990fx rev 1 sucks!!!!!







I have to have my 8350 at 1.52 volts just to get 4.5ghz and it shows 1.35 in hw monitor. wow. Didn't think it would be this bad lol. And I have all the bios settings correct Ive done it multiple times. So anyway what would be the best overclocking board? Id hate to buy a ud7... the formula z? or asrock? I have a very planned out red and black theme so I don't want the saber-tooth. I'm still assuming the formula-z is performing the best? Let me know


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok everyone so the ud3 990fx rev 1 sucks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to have my 8350 at 1.52 volts just to get 4.5ghz and it shows 1.35 in hw monitor. wow. Didn't think it would be this bad lol. And I have all the bios settings correct Ive done it multiple times. So anyway what would be the best overclocking board? Id hate to buy a ud7... the formula z? or asrock? I have a very planned out red and black theme so I don't want the saber-tooth. I'm still assuming the formula-z is performing the best? Let me know


Formula Z.


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok everyone so the ud3 990fx rev 1 sucks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to have my 8350 at 1.52 volts just to get 4.5ghz and it shows 1.35 in hw monitor. wow. Didn't think it would be this bad lol. And I have all the bios settings correct Ive done it multiple times. So anyway what would be the best overclocking board? Id hate to buy a ud7... the formula z? or asrock? I have a very planned out red and black theme so I don't want the saber-tooth. I'm still assuming the formula-z is performing the best? Let me know


Might want to give it a week or two to see if any revised Bios comes out that will increase system stability before spending your cash =)


----------



## MrDucktape

Anyone knows if MSI 990FXA GD65 will have BIOS upgrade for this CPU's¿ I'd like to get a 8350









Edit: not sure whats the difference between this and 8320. Is it just multi or something?


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok everyone so the ud3 990fx rev 1 sucks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to have my 8350 at 1.52 volts just to get 4.5ghz and it shows 1.35 in hw monitor. wow. Didn't think it would be this bad lol. And I have all the bios settings correct Ive done it multiple times. So anyway what would be the best overclocking board? Id hate to buy a ud7... the formula z? or asrock? I have a very planned out red and black theme so I don't want the saber-tooth. I'm still assuming the formula-z is performing the best? Let me know


did you update the bios?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Might want to give it a week or two to see if any revised Bios comes out that will increase system stability before spending your cash =)


good advice :/ ill wait a bit for next bios update but ARGHHHH


----------



## erase

Thanks for the replies, I feel alot better pulling out my 3.4GHz Q9550 and about the other stuff.

Just to answer the 660 Ti, I went for that as I like using Physx and going to put my old GTX 275 in the x16 2.0 slot that runs at x4, hopefully it does not choke. In any case could use either card.

I have an old Corsair Cool water cooling system from 2005 that I used on socket 478, I wonder if that would fit the AM3+ socket, it has some kind AMD mounting bracket somewhere (likley will start leaking lol).


----------



## stickg1

What voltage do we like for 4.5GHz? I backed my OC down to 4.5GHz just trying to get rock solid stability. I tested 30 minutes and I just lowered the voltage. LLC is on the lowest it can go and it still moves my BIOS voltage of 1.3875 up to 1.44v, I swear this board just does what it wants with my chip...

So far its stable, only 20 minutes in though. I want to take it down to 1.4v if I can.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok everyone so the ud3 990fx rev 1 sucks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to have my 8350 at 1.52 volts just to get 4.5ghz and it shows 1.35 in hw monitor. wow. Didn't think it would be this bad lol. And I have all the bios settings correct Ive done it multiple times. So anyway what would be the best overclocking board? Id hate to buy a ud7... the formula z? or asrock? I have a very planned out red and black theme so I don't want the saber-tooth. I'm still assuming the formula-z is performing the best? Let me know


I'd trust the voltage reading in BIOS over a software application.
(Not the setting but the monitoring portion).


----------



## pwnzilla61

I am thinking the bios is still immature for my board. This thing is proving to be a challenge to get past 4.970ghz and beyond for me. Not much more than my 8120 at 4.9ghz. But it is intel burn test stable not cinebench. I am thinking better memory might help me a little. The most difficult thing to overclock with this chip is the fsb and ht. Causes freezing a lot in prime and intel burn. Currently at like 2100-2200 for both.
Just like BD, you are going to have to lower them at higher clocks. I wish Amd would release a fact sheet like what they included in the review kits.


----------



## Raven.7

LOL, HWMonitor shows my FX-8320 idling at 13C with the new water cooling


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I REALLY hope some of these numbers are wrong...










Can't wait for Friday, may have to make another trip to Micro Center.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> 112500 RPM


I wouldn't mind a fan that could push enough air to break it's own plastic fins..


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> LOL, HWMonitor shows my FX-8320 idling at 13C with the new water cooling


Seems that PIledriver has the same Temp Bug as Bulldozer. The sensors are inaccurate except under load, due to how it calculates temperature.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Ok everyone so the ud3 990fx rev 1 sucks!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to have my 8350 at 1.52 volts just to get 4.5ghz and it shows 1.35 in hw monitor. wow. Didn't think it would be this bad lol. And I have all the bios settings correct Ive done it multiple times. So anyway what would be the best overclocking board? Id hate to buy a ud7... the formula z? or asrock? I have a very planned out red and black theme so I don't want the saber-tooth. I'm still assuming the formula-z is performing the best? Let me know


Rev 1 sucks. No LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Might want to give it a week or two to see if any revised Bios comes out that will increase system stability before spending your cash =)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> did you update the bios?


Won't help I'm afraid, Rev 1.0 :\


----------



## pwnzilla61

Now I am @4.990 Stable. I think I'll leave it there for now, tell I get some new 1866+ mem.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Rev 1 sucks. No LLC.
> Won't help I'm afraid, Rev 1.0 :\


that doesnt mean anything, for instance Asus Croshair V version one OFFICIALY they dont support it, but they run the chips great...


----------



## beers

Looks like you are pretty 'rog-ified'..


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Looks like you are pretty 'rog-ified'..


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Rev 1 sucks. No LLC.
> Won't help I'm afraid, Rev 1.0 :\
> 
> 
> 
> that doesnt mean anything, for instance Asus Croshair V version one OFFICIALY they dont support it, but they run the chips great...
Click to expand...

It's not a question of support. The board runs Vishera chips "fine" with the latest BIOS update, but it still has the awful voltage problems that it did with the older chips I have previously run on it. Rev 1.0 sucks.


----------



## Raven.7

These Scythe fans are SO LOUD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmgjet

Prime stable so far.
Took quite a big step of voltage to go from
[email protected]
[email protected]

Have a feeling its the UD3 1.0 thats going to hold me back, Its volts are just all over the place in coretemp ect.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558078

Will be trying for higher non the less since iv got 11C left before it starts getting into the 60s.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> These Scythe fans are SO LOUD!!!!!!!!!


I guess it's back in the car and on the way to CompUSA for a fan controller eh?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> These Scythe fans are SO LOUD!!!!!!!!!


LoL the Antec 920 has a Fan controller yo


----------



## Raven.7

I already have a fan controller, but the motherboard will whine at me if there isn't a fan plugged into the CPU1 slot.


----------



## pwnzilla61

here is some cinebench.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Rev 1 sucks. No LLC.
> Won't help I'm afraid, Rev 1.0 :\


I updated the bios to f9. its not fun at all hw monitor shows 1.3 something volts no matter what i set it too and this chip is still hot:/


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> here is some cinebench.


NICE!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> here is some cinebench.


Eeee, a bitmap, wanna change that to a jpg or png? ;p

Nice scores btw.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I already have a fan controller, but the motherboard will whine at me if there isn't a fan plugged into the CPU1 slot.


Plug one of the case fans into the CPU fan header. You need to tame those Scythes, those are so loud and only need to be full speed under heavy load for long periods of time.


----------



## DMHernandez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I already have a fan controller, but the motherboard will whine at me if there isn't a fan plugged into the CPU1 slot.


The H80 has a connector with 1 wire to avoid just that...
Also, with Sabertooth's thermal radar, you don't really need a fan controller all that much, just use the Asus Software and link the fan speed to one of the mobo sensor near where the fan is installed.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Eeee, a bitmap, wanna change that to a jpg or png? ;p
> Nice scores btw.


yeah srry about that, will do next time. Didn't realize tell a uploaded. hehe.(changed to jpeg)

And thanks guys! Now I can start gaming benchmarks and others during this weekend.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> yeah srry about that, will do next time. Didn't realize tell a uploaded. hehe.(changed to jpeg)
> And thanks guys! Now I can start gaming benchmarks and others during this weekend.


Benches are good, now remember, 10year old games at 1024 aren't what we are looking for. ;p


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMHernandez*
> 
> Since I'm fairly clueless about AMD overclocking, can anyone enlight me about how or if AMD cpu's handle lowering the vcore during idle (in Asus Bios would be the offset option instead of a fixed vcore)?


Hi DM.

I'm running a Phenom II X4 965 BE as you can see from my sig. (For posterity, this will be replaced on Oct 29th with a Vishera FX 8350.) There is more than one way to deal with the question you have about Vcore. My preferred method of handling this using Balanced power plan in Windows 7 is via a utility called PhenomMSRTweaker. Without going into a long-winded explanation, the end result of the machine idle state is to run at 1GHz processor speed and 1.0V for Vcore.. This particular AMD processor has been very elastic in this usage scenario. At full tilt, the OC CPU frequency is 3.9GHz with Vcore at 1.392V. All done with stock air cooling.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Benches are good, now remember, 10year old games at 1024 aren't what we are looking for. ;p


lol


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Benches are good, now remember, 10year old games at 1024 aren't what we are looking for. ;p


I have a ps3 for that.







hehe


----------



## bmgjet

Looks like 4.7ghz is the highest prime stable I can get with this board.
Bios set to 1.52V but im getting 1.45-1.5V in windows.
Will run on 4.8ghz but when the voltage dips down to 1.45V I get a illegal sumout on core 6.
And will run at 4.9ghz but when voltage dips down to 1.45V I get illegal sumout on core 6 and 7.

Setting 1.54V in the bios doesnt help since then im getting voltages between 1.43-1.51V
So 990fxa-ud3 1.0 = bad at overclocking. Still the max temp iv seen is 54C at 1.51V on my antec 920.

Will leave it at 4.7ghz for now and play with the ram and nb overclock while I save some money for a better board.
Will just sell the 8120 with this board and should get some nice change to go towards a new one.


----------



## Electroneng

Got my new 8320 Today! Tomorrow i will see how it does with a Rev 1 M5A97 Evo. This board was able to push multiple Phenom II x6 chips to 4.1ghz with ease. I upgraded to 1604 Bios on the 24th even though I was told personally it would not support the 8320.









Made a lot of profit off of the phenom II X6 chips lately. I still have a golden x6 1090T that I am going to hold onto!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> I have a ps3 for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


Oh I wish many in that review thread understood that.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Got my new 8320 Today! Tomorrow i will see how it does with a Rev 1 M5A97 Evo. This board was able to push multiple Phenom II x6 chips to 4.1ghz with ease. I upgraded to 1604 Bios on the 24th even though I was told personally it would not support the 8320.


Can't wait, but why not today, it isn't "that" late yet there. ;p

You know your dying to find out how it does.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Got my new 8320 Today! Tomorrow i will see how it does with a Rev 1 M5A97 Evo. This board was able to push multiple Phenom II x6 chips to 4.1ghz with ease. I upgraded to 1604 Bios on the 24th even though I was told personally it would not support the 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a lot of profit off of the phenom II X6 chips lately. I still have a golden x6 1090T that I am going to hold onto!


Eagerly waiting sir. My M5A99X rev1.0 might do what your M5A97 does


----------



## Electroneng

Agreed! I need to install and test now! My wife has other plans though.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I guess it's back in the car and on the way to CompUSA for a fan controller eh?


I don't own a Sabertooth board, but check in BIOS if there is a FAN Control section. The C5F has this capability and it is quite useful to control all the fans in my HAF 932. AISuite can do it too, but I prefer setting this functionality in BIOS. If there is some other hardware limitation, I apologize in advance.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Agreed! I need to install and test now! My wife has other plans though.


Bummer ;p


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Eagerly waiting sir. My M5A99X rev1.0 might do what your M5A97 does


Yes, same 6x2 power phase and very very stable!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Looks like 4.7ghz is the highest prime stable I can get with this board.
> Bios set to 1.52V but im getting 1.45-1.5V in windows.
> Will run on 4.8ghz but when the voltage dips down to 1.45V I get a illegal sumout on core 6.
> And will run at 4.9ghz but when voltage dips down to 1.45V I get illegal sumout on core 6 and 7.
> Setting 1.54V in the bios doesnt help since then im getting voltages between 1.43-1.51V
> So 990fxa-ud3 1.0 = bad at overclocking. Still the max temp iv seen is 54C at 1.51V on my antec 920.
> Will leave it at 4.7ghz for now and play with the ram and nb overclock while I save some money for a better board.
> Will just sell the 8120 with this board and should get some nice change to go towards a new one.


me too mine sucks


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Agreed! I
> 
> old-ball-and-chain-series-2_2351762.jpg 32k .jpg file
> need to install and test now! My wife has other plans though.


sorry i just had to...


----------



## Tarnix

Okay, I don't want to hijack this thread, but anyone has an ASUS Crosshair V Formula (Z) board? I just installed mine and *I'm getting scary voltage alerts*







Looks like I will need to buy my FX sooner than I planned...


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Max on my H60 is 4.62ghz @ 1.45 Vcore, temps peak at 64 degrees (little hot). I think this is what I'll go with until I get another cooler.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> *munching carrot* wassup doc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what bugs bunny always says? lol


i love it and i love what i see so far with Vishera - both 8320 and 8350.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Max on my H60 is 4.62ghz @ 1.45 Vcore, temps peak at 64 degrees (little hot). I think this is what I'll go with until I get another cooler.


Yeah, I couldn't see an H60 doing hot when many air coolers beat it. ;p

Or should I say it isn't a cool sink. hur hur lol


----------



## Maurauder

double post


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Looks like 4.7ghz is the highest prime stable I can get with this board.
> Bios set to 1.52V but im getting 1.45-1.5V in windows.
> Will run on 4.8ghz but when the voltage dips down to 1.45V I get a illegal sumout on core 6.
> And will run at 4.9ghz but when voltage dips down to 1.45V I get illegal sumout on core 6 and 7.
> Setting 1.54V in the bios doesnt help since then im getting voltages between 1.43-1.51V
> So 990fxa-ud3 1.0 = bad at overclocking. Still the max temp iv seen is 54C at 1.51V on my antec 920.
> Will leave it at 4.7ghz for now and play with the ram and nb overclock while I save some money for a better board.
> Will just sell the 8120 with this board and should get some nice change to go towards a new one.


I've been seeing alot of people with this vdroop and it kind of concerns me. No matter what LLC option I set my bios I overshoot my intended voltage!...by ALOT. Today I set LLC to "High" at 1.43v and at idle I was around 1.41v and under IBT load I was up to 1.49v! And when I set it to extreme it acts exactly the same as it does on auto...(around 1.41 idle and 1.46 IBT load). And even then I'm getting alot more violent voltage spikes with the 8350 as opposed to my 6100. Do these FX have some kind of built in load line callibration?

sry for the double post


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't see an H60 doing hot when many air coolers beat it. ;p
> Or should I say it isn't a cool sink. hur hur lol


Seems about on par with raven.7's results on the CM 212.


----------



## bmgjet

That looks like its working, Id rather have the voltage go up on load then down like mine is.
Atleast you can set a lower voltage for idle and have it step up. Where I have to run a high voltage on idle (cnq fixes that tho)


----------



## stickg1

I can run 4.5GHz @ 1.41v but to get to 4.6GHz I need 1.4875v. Might be in the settings or the RAM, but I'll just chill at 4.5GHz for now while I do some more research.


----------



## xd_1771

NCIX in Canada has the FX-6300 In stock. However, still waiting on the 8300s.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> NCIX in Canada has the FX-6300 In stock. However, still waiting on the 8300s.


Honestly NCIX is big enough, That I am surprised they don't have all the goods yet.


----------



## jonivtec

this it what we call a wall....when you have to massively raise the voltage to bump the frequency its because you find the sweet spot of your cpu......from cpu to cpu theres a margin.For exemple my fx8120 it the wall at 4300...after this i have to bump my voltage a lot and it is not whort it.To much voltage and heat for the minimal gain of 100 or 200mhz.


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> That looks like its working, Id rather have the voltage go up on load then down like mine is.
> Atleast you can set a lower voltage for idle and have it step up. Where I have to run a high voltage on idle (cnq fixes that tho)


The Loadline Options I have are...
auto
regular
medium
high
ultra high
extreme

With my 6100 I ALWAYS i mean ALWAYS had LLC set to extreme becuase i figured if it's callibrating the way the "auto" setting is then why not just keep it at extreme. I just wish I could find AN option to simply flatline my voltage


----------



## flyin15sec

Just picked up a 8320 to replace my Athlon II.

However, I'm already disappointed as my motherboard can only do vcore of 1.47v and no LLC. So far 4.4ghz stable, maybe 4.6ghz might be the best I can do with this board.

FX8320
MSI 990FXA-GD65
Generic Hyundai 1333mhz
Ultima 90

Feel like picking up an Asus Sabertooth 990FX r2.0 or Asrock Fatality 990FX.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> The Loadline Options I have are...
> auto
> regular
> medium
> high
> ultra high
> extreme
> With my 6100 I ALWAYS i mean ALWAYS had LLC set to extreme becuase i figured if it's callibrating the way the "auto" setting is then why not just keep it at extreme. I just wish I could find AN option to simply flatline my voltage


Be careful with high levels of LLC. It can sometimes make decisions of its own and ramp your Vcore up way too high.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I can run 4.5GHz @ 1.41v but to get to 4.6GHz I need 1.4875v. Might be in the settings or the RAM, but I'll just chill at 4.5GHz for now while I do some more research.


I'm stuck at 4.6Ghz/1.4875v as well. Even at 1.5v, the chip is not Cinebench stable at 4.7ghz. Temps are at 56c.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm stuck at 4.6Ghz/1.4875v as well. Even at 1.5v, the chip is not Cinebench stable at 4.7ghz. Temps are at 56c.


I still wonder if its the 8320 or the heat. Bah wish my 8350 was here already.


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Be careful with high levels of LLC. It can sometimes make decisions of its own and ramp your Vcore up way too high.


My LLC has a mind of its own! and i'm just now realizing this after switching to the 8320
as of right now I am running 4.5ghz with 1.46v and stressing with world community grid. All is peachy sure enough its stable but without the LLC options I need I don't see me pushing this chip much further! I guess my LLC options are borqed


----------



## endevite

I wonder if it's time to start looking into insane vrm mods again.


----------



## mystiksinner

My temps are too high. I'm 4.7GHz at 1.424v. been priming for about an hour. temps are at 56*C. re-applied TIM three times. can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I still wonder if its the 8320 or the heat. Bah wish my 8350 was here already.


Did you order it from China?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> My temps are too high. I'm 4.7GHz at 1.424v. been priming for about an hour. temps are at 56*C. re-applied TIM three times. can't seem to figure it out.


Looking like air isn't doing well enough on the below 60c temp dissipation due to the increased watt thermal envelope. Were you using a 212 as well?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Did you order it from China?


Har Har, no it's still stuck in PA from NJ, not sure why it was so held up.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm stuck at 4.6Ghz/1.4875v as well. Even at 1.5v, the chip is not Cinebench stable at 4.7ghz. Temps are at 56c.


I could Cinebench at 4.8GHz but Prime is chewin me up and spittin me out on everything over 4.5GHz


----------



## Raven.7

4,666mhz, this is my best so far, LOL!


----------



## sdlvx

Do those old gigas have any jumpers on the boards that can help? Like some to release some limits or something? It never hurts to dig a little deeper.

I would rather have LLC raise voltage under load. I would like to say maybe we are doing this wrong, but maybe things would work better if you set voltage lower than you wanted, set LLC to extreme, and then let LLC extreme take you to where you want to be.

Say, you want 1.45v and you're noticing a +.05v jump with LLC. Just set volts to 1.40 and crank the LLC. Any reason against this other than LLC adjusting too far?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 4,666mhz, this is my best so far, LOL!


Not a bad score for 4.666, stable? Also could you turn that into a link? I had to right click and view image to see it properly. ;p


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I could Cinebench at 4.8GHz but Prime is chewin me up and spittin me out on everything over 4.5GHz


Try Intel burn test I am getting better use out if it than I am with prime, with the new fx chips.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Not a bad score for 4.666, stable? Also could you turn that into a link? I had to right click and view image to see it properly. ;p


http://i.imgur.com/581O8.jpg

Cinebench stable, yes. I haven't tried IBT.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/581O8.jpg


Meant more like edit to be link/display but that works too.


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Looking like air isn't doing well enough on the below 60c temp dissipation due to the increased watt thermal envelope. Were you using a 212 as well?


Custom water. MCP 655, xspc 360 Rad, Heatkiller 3.0. On air I would expect temps like this but I should be 10*C cooler with this setup. flow rate is good. Rad isn't even warm. I'm starting to suspect the block.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> Custom water. MCP 655, xspc 360 Rad, Heatkiller 3.0. On air I would expect temps like this but I should be 10*C cooler with this setup. flow rate is good. Rad isn't even warm. I'm starting to suspect the block.


Oh wow, with a rig that massive, something has to be wrong, you should be rocking wayyy lower temps unless your in the desert with a 130F ambient.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Try Intel burn test I am getting better use out if it than I am with prime, with the new fx chips.


Amd overdrive test isn't to bad. I go from cinebench to overdrive then to burn test.

opps meant to hit edit on my last post...fail on me. lol.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 4,666mhz, this is my best so far, LOL!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Strange, my 8350 scores almost .3 higher at 85mhz lower clock (4.60 ghz).


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Meant more like edit to be link/display but that works too.


I did that also


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Strange, my 8350 scores almost .3 higher at 85mhz lower clock (4.60 ghz).


Board/bios? I would retry that test in case some background win process was honking up the first test at higher speed.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Board/bios?


In my sig, ga-970a-ud3 with f7 non beta bios.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Try Intel burn test I am getting better use out if it than I am with prime, with the new fx chips.


IBT is stable for 30 minutes no problem.


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Oh wow, with a rig that massive, something has to be wrong, you should be rocking wayyy lower temps unless your in the desert with a 130F ambient.


55F outside and I've got a nice breeze coming in the window. I'm wondering if AMD overdrive is accurate. is there better temp monitoring software I could be using?


----------



## Raven.7

How dependent is AMD OCing on RAM Timings? It used to be a huge deal back in the Core2Duo days when I started.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> 55F outside and I've got a nice breeze coming in the window. I'm wondering if AMD overdrive is accurate. is there better temp monitoring software I could be using?


What is it idle in bios?


----------



## sdlvx

Cinebench scores always fluctuate. Honestly from all the times I've ran CB, it seems like it's normal for it to move about +/-0.1 without changing anything.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> How dependent is AMD OCing on RAM Timings? It used to be a huge deal back in the Core2Duo days when I started.


bulldozer always seemed to do better based on higher memory frequencies than timing. im assuming/hoping it's the same for piledriver. i wanna pick up some samsung modules and oc those beasts. this gskill ram isn't cutting it.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Cinebench scores always fluctuate. Honestly from all the times I've ran CB, it seems like it's normal for it to move about +/-0.1 without changing anything.


Idk, +0.3 seems like a lot for going *down* 85mhz to me.


----------



## Hokies83

Should have a Max stable OC chart in the OP for people to use as Ref as what to expect to get out of them 24/7.

Since the thread is OFFICIAL.
That way you could see what hardware and who is setting the 4.8ghz mark and ask for help and see what there running Etc.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> 55F outside and I've got a nice breeze coming in the window. I'm wondering if AMD overdrive is accurate. is there better temp monitoring software I could be using?


AOD looks like its about 10C higher than the rest of my software that monitors temps. I would say run HWinfo64 or HWmonitor.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Should have a Max stable OC chart in the OP for people to use as Ref as what to expect to get out of them 24/7.
> Since the thread is OFFICIAL.
> That way you could see what hardware and who is setting the 4.8ghz mark and ask for help and see what there running Etc.


It's there, it's just not displaying properly. I contacted the moderators I was suggested to contact for advice.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> bulldozer always seemed to do better based on higher memory frequencies than timing. im assuming/hoping it's the same for piledriver. i wanna pick up some samsung modules and oc those beasts. this gskill ram isn't cutting it.


Speaking of which, what's your NB and HT sitting at?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Speaking of which, what's your NB and HT sitting at?


when i up to 5.19ghz, it's at 2500.

i downclocked a bit due to some higher voltages that i previously talked about not having a problem with.
its now at 5.07 and the nb/ht is at 2300


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Speaking of which, what's your NB and HT sitting at?


What is the cheapest Vishera chip i wanna get one and OC it for fun.. ill just swap it into my HTPC System.. And you can Use Am3+ or can you use AM3 boards? Ill find one used somewhere cheap.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Should have a Max stable OC chart in the OP for people to use as Ref as what to expect to get out of them 24/7.
> Since the thread is OFFICIAL.
> That way you could see what hardware and who is setting the 4.8ghz mark and ask for help and see what there running Etc.


I believe that was planned, we are still getting numbers sorted however and I think he was trying to solve some problem with the listing.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> when i up to 5.19ghz, it's at 2500.
> i downclocked a bit due to some higher voltages that i previously talked about not having a problem with.
> its now at 5.07 and the nb/ht is at 2300


I just noticed my board only gives me even options :|

I'll play around with those a bit.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What is the cheapest Vishera chip i wanna get one and OC it for fun.. ill just swap it into my HTPC System.. And you can Use Am3+ or can you use AM3 boards? Ill find one used somewhere cheap.


8320 for $180. You'll need an AM3+ 990X or FX board with a BIOS update.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What is the cheapest Vishera chip i wanna get one and OC it for fun.. ill just swap it into my HTPC System.. And you can Use Am3+ or can you use AM3 boards? Ill find one used somewhere cheap.


The FX-4300 = $130 FX-6300 = $140

For $10 more the 6 core seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 8320 for $180. You'll need an AM3+ 990X or FX board with a BIOS update.


So i can not use the 4 core versions? 180$ is a bit much for just to play around and OC lol i was hopeing to spend 150ish total Cpu+MB.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So i can not use the 4 core versions? 180$ is a bit much for just to play around and OC lol i was hopeing to spend 150ish total Cpu+MB.


You can try the 4 and 6 core versions, they're just not as fun as these


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The FX-4300 = $130 FX-6300 = $140
> For $10 more the 6 core seems like a no-brainer.


i'd really like to get a 6300 for shnitz n gigglez but i already have a Trinity build planned and im really excited to overclock that


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> You can try the 4 and 6 core versions, they're just not as fun as these


They should OC just the same just with less cores?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> You can try the 4 and 6 core versions, they're just not as fun as these


on that note, anyone try turning off a few cores to get a higher frequency?


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> What is it idle in bios?


24c ish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> AOD looks like its about 10C higher than the rest of my software that monitors temps. I would say run HWinfo64 or HWmonitor.


I just checked aida64 and it shows 30c for the package and the cores range from 35c to 42c (big sigh of relief). I'll try the programs you recommended just to make sure they agree with aida64. If it's right, 5.0GHz will be a breeze.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> on that note, anyone try turning off a few cores to get a higher frequency?


I have not yet but I am getting to that. Work has been getting in the way for me. By the end of the weekend I hope to have quite few benches and do a quick 4 core test. I can tell you 5.2+ on 4 should be attainable on water.

I think I am going by what AMD said. 5ghz on water, on all modules.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> on that note, anyone try turning off a few cores to get a higher frequency?


Meh, that'd be pretty pointless.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Meh, that'd be pretty pointless.


I am going to try to see how high I can get my single core score. I will try just 1 as well, and see how far that gets me, just the overclock nut in me.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Meh, that'd be pretty pointless.


Agreed, less cores means, 6300, so no point in doing that lol, would be best gettin the most out of all 8 on an 8. Clocks already barely help IPS per core, it only shines when more are used.


----------



## Raven.7

AGGGGGGGGGGGGH, I can't get past 4.6Ghz!!! I already have my voltage set at 1.5, NB (@1.25v)/HT 2.4Ghz, RAM is DOCP'd 1600.

It seems like these Crosshair V boards are the only ones getting Vishera chips to/past 5Ghz.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> AGGGGGGGGGGGGH, I can't get past 4.6Ghz!!! I already have my voltage set at 1.5, NB (@1.25v)/HT 2.4Ghz, RAM is DOCP'd 1600.
> It seems like these Crosshair V boards are the only ones getting Vishera chips past 5Ghz.


try upping your ram freq


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> AGGGGGGGGGGGGH, I can't get past 4.6Ghz!!! I already have my voltage set at 1.5, NB (@1.25v)/HT 2.4Ghz, RAM is DOCP'd 1600.
> It seems like these Crosshair V boards are the only ones getting Vishera chips to/past 5Ghz.


try lowring the cpu nb voltage a little. . Try lowering your HT. to 2200 same with frq. keep them the same.


----------



## stickg1

I'm gonna rest on it for a while. I'm sticking with 4.5GHz @ 1.40v with all power saving features on. I just played some Skyrim and BF3, smooth like a babies behind. I'm pretty happy with it. I used to run my FX-8150 @ 4.2GHz because it required a similar amount of voltage and I have a 500w PSU. If I load the CPU and GPU heavy at the same time with any OC over 1.45v my PSUs power protection sets in a shuts down the system. My next upgrade is PSU and 8GB 1866MHz kit. I was going to save up for an Intel build to replace my 2500k rig I just sold for rent money. But I will build on this Vishera because I'm impressed with it.

Good night guys! Oh and try not to post 8 pages of stuff while I'm asleep like you did last night, its hard to catch up on in the morning! I find like 20 posts I want to comment on, lol.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> AGGGGGGGGGGGGH, I can't get past 4.6Ghz!!! I already have my voltage set at 1.5, NB (@1.25v)/HT 2.4Ghz, RAM is DOCP'd 1600.
> It seems like these Crosshair V boards are the only ones getting Vishera chips to/past 5Ghz.


The previous Cinebench @ 64c Max CPU temp was too much IMO









Hasn't 4.2/4.3/4.4/4.5 @ 1.3875v worked for anyone?
It might be a great option with those on a cooling solution on par with 212+ (air cooling) & to go with 8320.


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> AGGGGGGGGGGGGH, I can't get past 4.6Ghz!!! I already have my voltage set at 1.5, NB (@1.25v)/HT 2.4Ghz, RAM is DOCP'd 1600.
> It seems like these Crosshair V boards are the only ones getting Vishera chips to/past 5Ghz.


just for grins and giggles, you could try upping the bclk and lowering the multi. I seem to be getting a little more stability at 250MHz vs. 200MHz on mine.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> AGGGGGGGGGGGGH, I can't get past 4.6Ghz!!! I already have my voltage set at 1.5, NB (@1.25v)/HT 2.4Ghz, RAM is DOCP'd 1600.
> It seems like these Crosshair V boards are the only ones getting Vishera chips to/past 5Ghz.


I would hope not since I am on the rev1 saber. : /


----------



## amd955be5670

@ endevite

What has the reviews thread turned into -_-

@ all

Those who are hitting walls at 4.5 , 4.7ish, how about backing out to 4.4Ghz and then upping the NB & HT?
Someone a few posts ago with 2700 on NB & HT said he was pleased with his results.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> @ endevite
> What has the reviews thread turned into -_-
> @ all
> Those who are hitting walls at 4.5 , 4.7ish, how about backing out to 4.4Ghz and then upping the NB & HT?
> Someone a few posts ago with 2700 on NB & HT said he was pleased with his results.


They turned into people treating it as a warring ground any time someone doesn't agree. A lot of the focus seems to be me and now the mods are reviewing it.

In topic, I am also curious about nb/ht changes.


----------



## LiquidHaus

while waiting for your guys' oc results and waiting in queue for a bf3 game, i snapped a shot of my mancave/room lol


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> while waiting for your guys' oc results and waiting in queue for a bf3 game, i snapped a shot of my mancave/room lol


Oh that is just sexy. My desk looks like a dev studio vomited, yours is actually decent. lol


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> while waiting for your guys' oc results and waiting in queue for a bf3 game, i snapped a shot of my mancave/room lol


----------



## stickg1

Dear God it's beautiful! My man cave is in my kids' play room basically. I'm trying to play Skyrim while my 5 year old is beating my 6 year old with a wiffle ball bat and my 3 year old is crashing Tonka trucks into each other yelling "BOOM!! CRASHH!!"


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> while waiting for your guys' oc results and waiting in queue for a bf3 game, i snapped a shot of my mancave/room lol


I have a duel monitor set up Both 27 inch One a 2560x1440 IPS the other a 27inch 120hz 3d Vision panel. the 120hz TB panel on the right looks smaller cause it is tilted Crappy TN viewing Angles.

My case is a Cosmos 2... I have a Very large desk.. but the cosmos 2 has it's own desk.. thing is a Monster lol.





And if u see a Mess i Blame this guy...


----------



## Raven.7

Bumping the bus speed just borked my Windows 8 installation, LOL!


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> @ endevite
> What has the reviews thread turned into -_-
> @ all
> Those who are hitting walls at 4.5 , 4.7ish, how about backing out to 4.4Ghz and then upping the NB & HT?
> Someone a few posts ago with 2700 on NB & HT said he was pleased with his results.


The mods cleaned it up and members were dealt with accordingly (about time).


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> while waiting for your guys' oc results and waiting in queue for a bf3 game, i snapped a shot of my mancave/room lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I didn't commend you back then when you posted a pic of your cooling solution because many others already had, but this is just brilliant!









My table.. has a LOT of dust and is one of those old ones made for 14" CRT monitors, lol my Chassis is above my head right now, and to support my height the monitor is on books


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I didn't commend you back then when you posted a pic of your cooling solution because many others already had, but this is just brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My table.. has a LOT of dust and is one of those old ones made for 14" CRT monitors, lol my Chassis is above my head right now, and to support my height the monitor is on books


If you have a wood stove in your house, getting away from the dust is almost impossible. Unless of course you dust your house every couple of days.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I didn't commend you back then when you posted a pic of your cooling solution because many others already had, but this is just brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My table.. has a LOT of dust and is one of those old ones made for 14" CRT monitors, lol my Chassis is above my head right now, and to support my height the monitor is on books


I wish to retire my 2048 panel for a 27" IPS in regards to my primary monitor, that will put me at 3 monitors, a dual setup for primary rig and a single for kvm.


----------



## mystiksinner

this is a little strange. I'm thinking about returning my giga board and getting a crosshair v formula-z so I went to Newegg and it looks like they have pulled a bunch of the am3+ boards. Anyone know why?


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> this is a little strange. I'm thinking about returning my giga board and getting a crosshair v formula-z so I went to Newegg and it looks like they have pulled a bunch of the am3+ boards. Anyone know why?


Their site is a little wonky right now, even the water cooling section is showing only 1 product.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> My LLC has a mind of its own! and i'm just now realizing this after switching to the 8320
> as of right now I am running 4.5ghz with 1.46v and stressing with world community grid. All is peachy sure enough its stable but without the LLC options I need I don't see me pushing this chip much further! I guess my LLC options are borqed


You have turbo, cool n' quiet, C1E, etc. disabled, right?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> this is a little strange. I'm thinking about returning my giga board and getting a crosshair v formula-z so I went to Newegg and it looks like they have pulled a bunch of the am3+ boards. Anyone know why?


Give it time, there may be a site problem, or they may be doing an update, if in a few hours it still lacks listing, then it would be time for concern.


----------



## Raven.7

Yep, windows 8 install is borked. Not even the USB drive seems to want to recover it.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yep, windows 8 install is borked. Not even the USB drive seems to want to recover it.


Ouch, and that was with a recovery attempt back in safe clocks?


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Their site is a little wonky right now, even the water cooling section is showing only 1 product.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Give it time, there may be a site problem, or they may be doing an update, if in a few hours it still lacks listing, then it would be time for concern.


you're probably right. I was kind of hoping some hot new am3+ boards were about to drop. I would love to see a crosshair extreme. Intel always gets the motherboard love from the manufacturers. That was a big part of why I switched to Intel. I'm really glad to be back with AMD but the mb selection is pretty weak.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ouch, and that was with a recovery attempt back in safe clocks?


Yeah, BCD is corrupt.


----------



## endevite

Hey guys, asus has updated their support list, I posted the updated list here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/various-amd-piledriver-fx-series-cpu-reviews-vishera-fx-8350-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/1900#post_18463105

It shows now many rev1 boards are supported.


----------



## unscarred786

I can't seem to get my 8350 stable over 4.6GHz either on my Sabertooth and I'm using an H100. It Works perfectly all the way up to 5Ghz on multiple Cinebench runs and 3DMark 11 but as soon as i test it on Prime95 it fails instantly.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> on that note, anyone try turning off a few cores to get a higher frequency?


I don't know about higher frequency, but if you're looking for more power...
Quoting mezmenir:
Quote:


> *Mezmenir:* Speaking of which, disabling 4 cores on Piledriver gives it ~20% higher IPC too, so- it will destroy any lower end chips in gaming.
> *Tarnix:* So AMD will be able to make very powerful quad or duals
> *Mezmenir:* Nah, this method involves needing all 4 modules to be active (8 cores)
> *Mezmenir:* the idea is disable 1/2 of each module


So if you turn off core 1,3,5 and 7... Have fun.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unscarred786*
> 
> I can't seem to get my 8350 stable over 4.6GHz either on my Sabertooth and I'm using an H100. It Works perfectly all the way up to 5Ghz on multiple Cinebench runs and 3DMark 11 but as soon as i test it on Prime95 it fails instantly.


Do not like the sound of that, have we tested prime on CHV @5?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> If you have a wood stove in your house, getting away from the dust is almost impossible. Unless of course you dust your house every couple of days.


Them spiders enjoyin in their webs up high near the ceiling. I do dust my house, but thats once in two weeks, lol
It might seem stupid, but the spider's webs catches quite a handful of mosquitoes to make me not clean them, and the spiders enjoy their meals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I wish to retire my 2048 panel for a 27" IPS in regards to my primary monitor, that will put me at 3 monitors, a dual setup for primary rig and a single for kvm.


I have the dinning table for any multi-monitor purpose, but sitting there as compared to the bedroom is slightly uncomfortable. I still don't know why I purchased that dinning table








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Hey guys, asus has updated their support list, I posted the updated list here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/various-amd-piledriver-fx-series-cpu-reviews-vishera-fx-8350-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/1900#post_18463105
> It shows now many rev1 boards are supported.


Thanks for the update, perhaps the next bios will fix those nasty voltage problems people are having. rep'd









@All
I might be wrong, but on BD release, weren't several chips downclocking themselves on high load? I hope this isn't the case with PD. Nobody has encountered it correct?
I only remember seeing throttling at 70c.


----------



## Hokies83

Dudes where do you buy your AM3+ boards at Newegg Only has 6 of them lol

Only one that is in the price range im looking for is this one...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157309

Just gonna do a test bench to play around looking to get as cheap as i can...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Them spiders enjoyin in their webs up high near the ceiling. I do dust my house, but thats once in two weeks, lol
> It might seem stupid, but the spider's webs catches quite a handful of mosquitoes to make me not clean them, and the spiders enjoy their meals.
> I have the dinning table for any multi-monitor purpose, but sitting there as compared to the bedroom is slightly uncomfortable. I still don't know why I purchased that dinning table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, perhaps the next bios will fix those nasty voltage problems people are having. rep'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @All
> I might be wrong, but on BD release, weren't several chips downclocking themselves on high load? I hope this isn't the case with PD. Nobody has encountered it correct?
> I only remember seeing throttling at 70c.


One can only hope for voltage fixes, but asus is rather keen on people using newer models, so we'll see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Dudes where do you buy your AM3+ boards at Newegg Only has 6 of them lol
> Only one that is in the price range im looking for is this one...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157309
> Just gonna do a test bench to play around looking to get as cheap as i can...


They may be having site problems, there should be way more than 6 boards listed.


----------



## Raven.7

Sighhh....BCD doesn't want to rebuild. Time for a clean install :\


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Oh that is just sexy. My desk looks like a dev studio vomited, yours is actually decent. lol


haha i used to have a keyboard setup, and i'd mix and record music but it got too time consuming as just a side hobby, but i try to keep it clean most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Dear God it's beautiful! My man cave is in my kids' play room basically. I'm trying to play Skyrim while my 5 year old is beating my 6 year old with a wiffle ball bat and my 3 year old is crashing Tonka trucks into each other yelling "BOOM!! CRASHH!!"


hahahahahaha thanks for the laugh man, i cant imagine the craziness in that mancave
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I didn't commend you back then when you posted a pic of your cooling solution because many others already had, but this is just brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My table.. has a LOT of dust and is one of those old ones made for 14" CRT monitors, lol my Chassis is above my head right now, and to support my height the monitor is on books


thank you sir! i used to have a setup that looked like no one ever gave a crap about what it looked like but i decided to change that. wasnt cheap though!


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sighhh....BCD doesn't want to rebuild. Time for a clean install :\


well thats why when im testing my overclocking limits, i install to a spare drive so it doesnt bork my install


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> haha i used to have a keyboard setup, and i'd mix and record music but it got too time consuming as just a side hobby, but i try to keep it clean most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha thanks for the laugh man, i cant imagine the craziness in that mancave
> thank you sir! i used to have a setup that looked like no one ever gave a crap about what it looked like but i decided to change that. wasnt cheap though!


Now off topic here, but I still have my keyboard for kvm behind my primary then there's my edirol oldy above it on a stand. Quite cluttered. Maybe one day I'll dump the cash on new better looking pretty gear, and the entirety of my desk will be shown off. (with my amd and intel builds)


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unscarred786*
> 
> I can't seem to get my 8350 stable over 4.6GHz either on my Sabertooth and I'm using an H100. It Works perfectly all the way up to 5Ghz on multiple Cinebench runs and 3DMark 11 but as soon as i test it on Prime95 it fails instantly.


That's because Cinebench is just a rendering benchmark, designed to test how fast a specific task can be done. Prime95 was written to seriously tax your processor (purposely make it consume lots of power), that's why we use it in stabability testing when overclocking. If you don't feed it enough volts, Prime95 will push the core to its limits and the thread will fail (which means you need to bump up your volts). If you cant pass Prime95 on all cores for at least overnight, then your overclock isn't technically "stable".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Them spiders enjoyin in their webs up high near the ceiling. I do dust my house, but thats once in two weeks, lol
> It might seem stupid, but the spider's webs catches quite a handful of mosquitoes to make me not clean them, and the spiders enjoy their meals.


My house gets the same way, you clean them, they come back. You clean them again, they come back again. Until you just give up and do it every once a month.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> well thats why when im testing my overclocking limits, i install to a spare drive so it doesnt bork my install


I also do cloned drives when testing, so all I have to do is reclone.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> My house gets the same way, you clean them, they come back. You clean them again, they come back again. Until you just give up and do it every once a month.


Its as if they spawn on me.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unscarred786*
> 
> I can't seem to get my 8350 stable over 4.6GHz either on my Sabertooth and I'm using an H100. It Works perfectly all the way up to 5Ghz on multiple Cinebench runs and 3DMark 11 but as soon as i test it on Prime95 it fails instantly.


EXACT same situation for me, I'm on a ga-970a-ud3 though.


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> You have turbo, cool n' quiet, C1E, etc. disabled, right?


No but I did when I initially started overclocking. I've always ran with c1e and c6 enabled and C'n'Q disabled. I thought i'd try to enable C'n'Q with my 8320. No point really as my cpus at 100% a good majority of the time. But i'll try disabling ALL power saving features tomorrow...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Thinking of upgrading my cpu to a fx-6300, would it be worth the extras cash to get a 8320?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> No but I did when I initially started overclocking. I've always ran with c1e and c6 enabled and C'n'Q disabled. I thought i'd try to enable C'n'Q with my 8320. No point really as my cpus at 100% a good majority of the time. But i'll try disabling ALL power saving features tomorrow...including this "Hardware Thermal Monitor" option thats in my bios


Turn off all power Saving options and Heat monitors.

When your overclocking it is your job to monitor your voltages and temps.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my cpu to a fx-6300, would it be worth the extras cash to get a 8320?


I would say so.


----------



## unscarred786

I've been at it for two days now trying to get this thing stable at anything over 4.6Ghz and it's just not cooperating. I thought getting my 1055T to 4.2Ghz was hard! lol. Honestly though, I'm starting to think i have a bad chip or it's my motherboard.


----------



## sdlvx

Raven.7, did you change your PCIe bus setting? That needs to stay at 100mhz no matter what or else you will corrupt your hard drives.

I grabbed my AM3+ mobo off of amazon. It was cheaper than newegg, and if you go free shipping you end up like $20 cheaper than the egg. But, I have all the other parts here and I"m just waiting on my mobo, which I ordered from amazon, so it's your call.

You could try TigerDirect and stuff too.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Raven.7, did you change your PCIe bus setting? That needs to stay at 100mhz no matter what or else you will corrupt your hard drives.
> I grabbed my AM3+ mobo off of amazon. It was cheaper than newegg, and if you go free shipping you end up like $20 cheaper than the egg. But, I have all the other parts here and I"m just waiting on my mobo, which I ordered from amazon, so it's your call.
> You could try TigerDirect and stuff too.


I'm pretty sure I didn't, lol. Although I could have by mistake.


----------



## Roadking

Soliciting Suggestion.
Ran prime for 58 minutes and froze. Suggestions sure would be appreciated. Tried 200 bus at 25 ratio but prime wouldnt even finish the first self test before losing a core. Also worried about temps CPU @ 68C and Core @ 55C voltage set @ 1.493 but reads at 1.5 even.

CHVF 1st edition
FX-8350

Clock *4956*
CPU Ratio *18.5*
BUS *267*
RAM *2136*
CPU/NB Frequency *2403*
HT Speed *2493*
CPU Voltage *1.493*
Dram Voltage *1.60625*

CPU LLC. *Ultra*
CPU/NB LLC. *Hig*h
CPU Voltage Over-Current Protection *140%*
CPU/NB Voltage Over-Current Protection *130%*
VRM Over Temperature Protection *Enabled*
CPU Voltage Frequency *Auto*
CPU PWM Mode *T-probe*
Prime 95 Minutes/Result *58 / froze*
MIN/Max CPU Temp C *34 / 68*
MIN/MAX Core Temp C *14 / 55*
Ambient Temp C *22*
Motherboard Temp C *27 / 31*


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unscarred786*
> 
> I've been at it for two days now trying to get this thing stable at anything over 4.6Ghz and it's just not cooperating. I thought getting my 1055T to 4.2Ghz was hard! lol. Honestly though, I'm starting to think i have a bad chip or it's my motherboard.


I think we can officially declare that unless you have a Crosshair V and an H100, you're not getting anywhere close to 5.0.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my cpu to a fx-6300, would it be worth the extras cash to get a 8320?


Long term yea, you wont see Steamroller chips until Q1-Q2 2014. Unless your interested in the Steamroller APU's that come out next year. Otherwise the extra $40 is going to be powering your rig for the next year. So it might be wise to pick up at least a 8320 if you can easily afford it.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my cpu to a fx-6300, would it be worth the extras cash to get a 8320?


If you are doing multi-threaded work, then yes.


----------



## bmgjet

I guess Ill put in my submission then since iv found a happy overclock. Best Ill be able to get out of this board since If I got any higher core 7 starts failing when the voltage droops. Can run at 5ghz but core 7 and 8 fail prime straight away when the voltage drops below 1.45V
Voltage in bios is set at 1.48V and under load it bounces around 1.44-1.48V setting it higher in the bios makes it drop even lower and bounce around 1.43-1.5V so my mobo is holding me back.

FX-8350

8350 @ 4.75ghz @ 1.456V
NB 2500 @ 1.4V
Ram: 8GB @ 2ghz @ 1.60V

Cooling:
Antec 920 with lapped base.

Motherbard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 R1.0 @ F9
CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558218

Stablity:
Prime 1 hour
IntelBurnTestV2 10 passes
3D Mark11 2 runs
BF3 10mins

Cine bench:
Multi: 8.22
Single: 1.28
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c0/c0e881d3_cinebench8350.jpeg

Passmark:
4816
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6b886d0d_passmark.png

3DMark 11:
PHYSICS SCORE
8684


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I think we can officially declare that unless you have a Crosshair V and an H100, you're not getting anywhere close to 5.0.


Lotta these tests are still being done on 8320s though, I still want to see what I can do with my aegir (supposed to perf close to an H100) and 8350 on a saber rev1.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I guess Ill put in my submission then since iv found a happy overclock. Best Ill be able to get out of this board since If I got any higher core 7 starts failing when the voltage droops. Can run at 5ghz but core 7 and 8 fail prime straight away when the voltage drops below 1.45V
> Voltage in bios is set at 1.48V and under load it bounces around 1.44-1.48V setting it higher in the bios makes it drop even lower and bounce around 1.43-1.5V so my mobo is holding me back.
> FX-8350
> 8350 @ 4.75ghz @ 1.456V
> NB 2500 @ 1.4V
> Ram: 8GB @ 2ghz @ 1.60V
> Cooling:
> Antec 920 with lapped base.
> Motherbard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 R1.0 @ F9
> CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558218
> Stablity:
> Prime 1 hour
> IntelBurnTestV2 10 passes
> 3D Mark11 2 runs
> BF3 10mins
> Cine bench:
> Multi: 8.22
> Single: 1.28
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c0/c0e881d3_cinebench8350.jpeg
> Passmark:
> 4816
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6b886d0d_passmark.png
> 3DMark 11:
> PHYSICS SCORE
> 8684


1.4v on the NB, damn.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Long term yea, you wont see Steamroller chips until Q1-Q2 2014. Unless your interested in the Steamroller APU's that come out next year. Otherwise the extra $40 is going to be powering your rig for the next year. So it might be wise to pick up at least a 8320 if you can easily afford it.


I could its just I have a 300 dollar upgrade budget and was hoping to grab something better than a 7770. Im taking the one currently in my rig back to best buy it was just a place holder.

So 300 bucks is split between cpu, and gpu....


----------



## sdlvx

When my motherboard shows up we can see what FX 8350 can do with extreme water and lots of voltage. An XSPC Raystorm kit is only $160 and it's a real do it yourself water cooling kit and that's what I'm rocking. I have 6 b-gear blasters at in push pull on the radiator since I made my own custom radiator mounts so I could go push pull. It looks pretty ridiculous though.

Either tomorrow or Monday, it got Fedex ****posted to USPS and USPS is usually making local deliveries on Saturday, but I'm holding my breath pretty hard. I have everything here waiting for a motherboard, it's pretty upsetting. I sure wish I went Phenom x6 last round now.

I've got a feeling that AMDs will benefit more from extreme water than Intels. Between a 360mm rad with 6 b-gears blasters hanging off of it and the 50-60f ambient I keep this house, it should be good.









Maybe the high frequency low IPC design can pay off if you keep it really cool? IDK, I'm hoping for mid 5ghz range daily driver at 1.6v. Perhaps I'm crazy but the i7 920 I had was one of the new ones and I ran it at 4.05ghz and 1.53v for 3 years. If the temps are down, hammer down!


----------



## osiricat

Still waiting amazon shipping....

Order Placed:
October 24, 2012
"We need a little more time to deliver you items...." "









@CHFV bios 1706/H100 Vishera ready xD


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osiricat*
> 
> Still waiting amazon shipping....
> Order Placed:
> October 24, 2012
> "We need a little more time to deliver you items...." "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CHFV bios 1706/H100 Vishera ready xD


Good board and cooler for the testing, you'll probably get your proc the same time I do, Tuesday.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Good board and cooler for the testing, you'll probably get your proc the same time I do, Tuesday.


Lol I'll be out of the loop by then, I have to attend to Real Life (TM).


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Lol I'll be out of the loop by then, I have to attend to Real Life (TM).


I will get as far as trying to help on saber v1 settings and post what I got to, then I will to have to go back to writing code all hours of the day, this week was just an exception.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I could its just I have a 300 dollar upgrade budget and was hoping to grab something better than a 7770. Im taking the one currently in my rig back to best buy it was just a place holder.
> So 300 bucks is split between cpu, and gpu....


Why not crossfire another 7770 with your current?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Why not crossfire another 7770 with your current?


Microstuttering?

Not to mention the widely discussed topic "mutli-gpu bottleneck"


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Microstuttering?
> Not to mention the widely discussed topic "mutli-gpu bottleneck"


I only crossfire when it's going to put me way ahead instead of trying to catch up. Dealing with Crossfire is ok if you have two 7970s or something. But, it's not OK when you have two 7770s and you're not going way beyond 60fps.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> No question, piledriver slaughters the Q9550:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/50?vs=697
> You made a good choice :]


I not so sure, my Q9550 is @ 3.4GHz and 400FSB, the actual processor I purchased is the FX-8320

Here is the same deal at 3.2GHz vs the FX-8320 (which I don't plan to overclock much if at all, due to no more resources), the FX kicks butt in threaded apps, but very close to losing in the only single threaded test, so a Core 2 Quad would win at 3.4GHz

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/48?vs=698

I have purchased my FX-8320 but can't get my hand on it has the courier drivers are off duty for the weekend in my area, damm it.

Still got to wonder about games though, it has been said here I made a mistake buying the Nvidia 660 Ti card and not a 7870 instead, make me still wonder if the Core 2 Quad could win, it that is the case then the FX-8320 no better than the old Core 2 Quad?

btw. I don't need Sandy or Ivy Bridge, if the above is fine for the task. I would of though the FX would still be good for gaming, there are different benchmarks around in reviews that just are not even for the new 8 core FX.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Why not crossfire another 7770 with your current?


Cause thats where im getting most of my budget money from.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Microstuttering?
> Not to mention the widely discussed topic "mutli-gpu bottleneck"


That or him selling his 7770 and buying a 7850/7870, which was my first suggestion. A FX-6300 and a 7850 OC will run him about $350 on the money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Cause thats where im getting most of my budget money from.


You can't cover the cost of the FX-6300 alone? If you can I would swap out your CPU and sell off your old one. Then sell off your 7770 and go for a 7850/7870 like stated above.


----------



## Raven.7

Sigh...still not back in Windows yet. My SSD decided to take a trip down GPT corruption road.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I only crossfire when it's going to put me way ahead instead of trying to catch up. Dealing with Crossfire is ok if you have two 7970s or something. But, it's not OK when you have two 7770s and you're not going way beyond 60fps.


Well, one thing I've noticed with my SLI setup is, if in SLI the fps drops even a hair below 40, the whole game seems "weird", though only when both GPUs are being pushed 98% each.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sigh...still not back in Windows yet. My SSD decided to take a trip down GPT corruption road.


You are having OC'ers back luck today aren't you. At least there hasn't been any smoke.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Well, one thing I've noticed with my SLI setup is, if in SLI the fps drops even a hair below 40, the whole game seems "weird", though only when both GPUs are being pushed 98% each.


I have been an avid single card user since just right after the 3dfx days, not a fan of the only slight gains, added heat, excessive power consumption, not to mention weird quirks.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I not so sure, my Q9550 is @ 3.4GHz and 400FSB, the actual processor I purchased is the FX-8320
> Here is the same deal at 3.2GHz vs the FX-8320 (which I don't plan to overclock much if at all, due to no more resources), the FX kicks butt in threaded apps, but very close to losing in the only single threaded test, so a Core 2 Quad would win at 3.4GHz
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/48?vs=698
> I have purchased my FX-8320 but can't get my hand on it has the courier drivers are off duty for the weekend in my area, damm it.
> Still got to wonder about games though, it has been said here I made a mistake buying the Nvidia 660 Ti card and not a 7870 instead, make me still wonder if the Core 2 Quad could win, it that is the case then the FX-8320 no better than the old Core 2 Quad?
> btw. I don't need Sandy or Ivy Bridge, if the above is fine for the task. I would of though the FX would still be good for gaming, there are different benchmarks around in reviews that just are not even for the new 8 core FX.


Nvidia cards are more CPU dependent than AMD cards, that's why people will recommend AMD GPU's for an AMD setups unless you have a specific need, which you do, Physx.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You are having OC'ers back luck today aren't you. At least there hasn't been any smoke.


You're telling me, haha. If I ever get into Windows again, I'm probably just going to stick it out at 4.6Ghz.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> You're telling me, haha. If I ever get into Windows again, I'm probably just going to stick it out at 4.6Ghz.


Don't lose all hope, there's still more saber users to come who may find sweet spots, I know of a few specifically who will be testing on this weekend.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I have been an avid single card user since just right after the 3dfx days, not a fan of the only slight gains, added heat, excessive power consumption, not to mention weird quirks.


Well, for someone with an AMD & mutli-gpu setup, let me tell you I'm very much satisfied.
Proof:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PaddieMayne

I found this thread via Google as I'm very interested in purchasing the 8350, but not sure if its gonna be a worthy upgrade to my 1100t running at 4ghz. Also will my Asus 990x evo be any good for ocing the 8350, currently using a be quiet dark rock pro cooler in an ft02 case but thinking of doing a custom water cooling using a 180mm rad. Im hoping to get the 8350 to 5ghz but not sure if my asus board can handle it, so thinking of getting the msi gd80. Any help advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## erase

Damm it, I screwed up, think I should of stay with Intel as I end up with a split system with half AMD and Nvidia.

Maybe I should send the FX-8320 back and suffer a 15% restock fee on the CPU and the motherboard?

I don't know much about AMD, I am still keen, but the GFX card I cannot send back to the other retalier I got it from at this stage.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I found this thread via Google as I'm very interested in purchasing the 8350, but not sure if its gonna be a worthy upgrade to my 1100t running at 4ghz. Also will my Asus 990x evo be any good for ocing the 8350, currently using a be quiet dark rock pro cooler in an ft02 case but thinking of doing a custom water cooling using a 180mm rad. Im hoping to get the 8350 to 5ghz but not sure if my asus board can handle it, so thinking of getting the msi gd80. Any help advice would be greatly appreciated.


Welcome to OCN sir.

For multi-threaded tasks, if you are doing anything like video encoding, then yes it will be a good upgrade.
So far, on air you won't be pleased with the results (most probably 4.5Ghz), but if you are shifting to water, then you might still hit 5Ghz.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I found this thread via Google as I'm very interested in purchasing the 8350, but not sure if its gonna be a worthy upgrade to my 1100t running at 4ghz. Also will my Asus 990x evo be any good for ocing the 8350, currently using a be quiet dark rock pro cooler in an ft02 case but thinking of doing a custom water cooling using a 180mm rad. Im hoping to get the 8350 to 5ghz but not sure if my asus board can handle it, so thinking of getting the msi gd80. Any help advice would be greatly appreciated.


A FX-8350 would be a upgrade to a PII 1100T. AMD is starting to get their recipe right. Also yes if you have the M5A99X EVO the board supports Vishera with the 1604 bios. Tho the board is a lower budget board (cheaper mosfets and chokes), and the board is only packing a 6+2 phase VRM. So you should get a little something out of it, but I wouldn't expect the clocks some people have been getting here.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
i have the m5a99x evo and it likes six core cpu's.


----------



## Raven.7

I'm slowly starting to give up on this, lol. I'm just going to sit there and let this computer rot


----------



## Carboniteml8

If your brave enough you could get a refurb GTX 280 from newegg for cheaper than a 7770 it also has promo code and $20 rebate

here's the link

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130753

here's a review

http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/evga-geforce-gtx-280/


----------



## famous1994

Add me, I gotta 8320 x8 on the way should get it on Monday from newegg.


----------



## Raven.7

Oh well, time for the good ol' install Ubuntu and then Windows trick.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carboniteml8*
> 
> If your brave enough you could get a refurb GTX 280 from newegg for cheaper than a 7770 it also has promo code and $20 rebate
> here's the link
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130753
> here's a review
> http://www.ozone3d.net/gpu/evga-geforce-gtx-280/


Eww Id rather keep the 7770. To be honest its not a bad little card, plays all the games just fine, just cant max the heavy hitters. running 12.11 and I am impressed with this little thing.

So heres what im leaning towards:

Option 1: Get 8320 Vishera, and a 7770 1GB

or

Option 2: 6300 Vishera and a 7850 1GB

Each one might be a tad over but thats fine.


----------



## Carboniteml8

What about a 6850? does a little better than a 7770 in graphics but not power and heat

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/539?vs=536

Amazon has one under $150

http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Radeon-PCI-E-Video-100315L/dp/B0047ZGIUK/ref=sr_1_15?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1351318278&sr=1-15

Also $15 rebate


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Damm it, I screwed up, think I should of stay with Intel as I end up with a split system with half AMD and Nvidia.
> Maybe I should send the FX-8320 back and suffer a 15% restock fee on the CPU and the motherboard?
> I don't know much about AMD, I am still keen, but the GFX card I cannot send back to the other retalier I got it from at this stage.


Single card performance will be fine and unless you sit there running benchmarks I doubt you will notice the difference between the AMD setup and the Intel setup.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carboniteml8*
> 
> What about a 6850? does a little better than a 7770 in graphics but not power and heat
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/539?vs=536
> Amazon has one under $150
> http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Radeon-PCI-E-Video-100315L/dp/B0047ZGIUK/ref=sr_1_15?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1351318278&sr=1-15
> Also $15 rebate


Cause number one I will also be folding and for two gpus with close FPS in games ill opt for the less power if I only loss a few FPS. Also, I am weird OCD and really bothers me having last gen stuff even if its better. lol Its this whole matching latest gen or last gen. It even bothers me slightly that I have a 970 mobo. Like I said im weird.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Eww Id rather keep the 7770. To be honest its not a bad little card, plays all the games just fine, just cant max the heavy hitters. running 12.11 and I am impressed with this little thing.
> So heres what im leaning towards:
> Option 1: Get 8320 Vishera, and a 7770 1GB
> or
> Option 2: 6300 Vishera and a 7850 1GB
> Each one might be a tad over but thats fine.


option 2 gets my vote
if you have a 7770 already get a second instead of the 7850,two will be better than it.


----------



## mystikalrush

Anyone here upgrade from an 8150? Any noticable differences, worth it for gaming/pc performance/benchmarking?

How high have yall overclocked the 8350 at stock voltage? Im currently at 4.2ghz stock voltage on my 8150 since day 1 of release, just trying to gadge myself here if its worth it.


----------



## Carboniteml8

I find it weirder that Amazon has the 6300 listed higher that newegg lol

cheapest mix of 6300 and 7850 on newegg is going to run you at least $320

here's hoping for a sale before you buy

XFX has a $20 rebate on their 7850 making it 159.99 + shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Anyone here upgrade from an 8150? Any noticable differences, worth it for gaming/pc performance/benchmarking?
> How high have yall overclocked the 8350 at stock voltage? Im currently at 4.2ghz stock voltage on my 8150 since day 1 of release, just trying to gadge myself here if its worth it.


not likely as the 8120 does at 4.2 what the 8350 does at 4ghz, at lest in cine bench.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carboniteml8*
> 
> I find it weirder that Amazon has the 6300 listed higher that newegg lol
> cheapest mix of 6300 and 7850 on newegg is going to run you at least $320
> here's hoping for a sale before you buy
> XFX has a $20 rebate on their 7850 making it 159.99 + shipping
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150617


Ya thats why im waiting till last minute sunday night to order in case some screaming open box deals come up. Really leaning towards the 8320 and 7770. The 7770 really pulls its weight with these new drivers. So then when crysis 2 comes out I can just grab a 7950 by then. Hhmmmmm.....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ya thats why im waiting till last minute sunday night to order in case some screaming open box deals come up. Really leaning towards the 8320 and 7770. The 7770 really pulls its weight with these new drivers. So then when crysis 2 comes out I can just grab a 7950 by then. Hhmmmmm.....


Crysis 3? Hmmm i do not think even my System will be Able to Max Crysis 3 with good frames.. That whole Crysis 3 will melt your pc has me Fearful... Like what happend when Crysis came out lol.

What i will do is turn off HT and hope only having 4 threads helps a bit.. But meh I will Have Haswell And Gtx 780s in not to long... Just hoping they both perform well when they hit the market.

To me if you can not turn all the Eye candy on you might as well Play console games.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Crysis 3? Hmmm i do not think even my System will be Able to Max Crysis 3 with good frames.. That whole Crysis 3 will melt your pc has me Fearful... Like what happend when Crysis came out lol.
> What i will do is turn off HT and hope only having 4 threads helps a bit.. But meh I will Have Haswell And Gtx 780s in not to long... Just hoping they both perform well when they hit the market.
> To me if you can not turn all the Eye candy on you might as well Play console games.


Mechwarrior online uses crysis 3.41, it will be open beta on the 29th, by then you may be able to get a rough idea how you can handle things using the latest crysis engine. ;p


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Mechwarrior online uses crysis 3.41, it will be open beta on the 29th, by then you may be able to get a rough idea how you can handle things using the latest crysis engine. ;p


Crysis 2 Cranked all the way up with Custom modded 4k Textures I would hover around 110fps And 3.2gb Vram use

And that is just a modded Crysis 2 .. With Crysis 3 from the way there talking doing the samething id be skipping along at 30fps lol


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Crysis 2 Cranked all the way up with Custom modded 4k Textures I would hover around 110fps And 3.2gb Vram use
> And that is just a modded Crysis 2 .. With Crysis 3 from the way there talking doing the samething id be skipping along at 30fps lol


You'll know soon enough, MWO does use that new engine, even I am looking forward to see how the 8350 performs in MWO, just wish I could have tried before it hits open beta, I like my testing to be in closed beta. ;p


----------



## dahaha

Hey guys, are any of you noticing subtle beeping noises coming from the CPU. I've never noticed this with any of my previous CPU's and was wondering if this is normal.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahaha*
> 
> Hey guys, are any of you noticing subtle beeping noises coming from the CPU. I've never noticed this with any of my previous CPU's and was wondering if this is normal.


Sounds like regulator/cap noise, if the cpu or vreg is chirping there's an issue.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahaha*
> 
> Hey guys, are any of you noticing subtle beeping noises coming from the CPU. I've never noticed this with any of my previous CPU's and was wondering if this is normal.


You mean the cases MB error report Speaker?

Anyways in the News...

AMD likely to announce ARM-based server on Monday

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9232916/AMD_likely_to_announce_ARM_based_server_on_Monday

AMD CEO Rory Read is expected at the event, and an ARM spokesman confirmed Thursday that ARM CEO Warren East will be there as a "special guest." AMD is also arranging press briefings at the event with Andrew Feldman, who was CEO of SeaMicro before AMD bought the company this year.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You mean the cases MB error report Speaker?
> Any in the News...
> AMD likely to announce ARM-based server on Monday
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9232916/AMD_likely_to_announce_ARM_based_server_on_Monday


I didn't even think someone could be talking about the alert speaker.


----------



## dahaha

I don't know how to describe it but it sounds similar to this but more subtle and on a smaller scale, if you can imagine.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahaha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to describe it but it sounds similar to this but more subtle and on a smaller scale, if you can imagine.


Errrr lol, as in directly near cpu or bottom right of case. Patterns or erratic?


----------



## dahaha

Coming directly from the CPU area. It is producing these sounds erratically, however once I load all cores it turns into a hissing sound.


----------



## S1L3Nt

Hey guys, I've been reading through all of the posts (skimming for the most part







). What I haven't seen is people aren't using VDDA voltage settings. For my fx8150, upping this voltage from 2.2 to 2.5 was what allowed me to stabilize my overclock from 4.5-4.7 ghz with only 2 voltage notch increases. Before with VDDA at 2.2v, prime95 failed no matter what voltage I pump into the chip, with VDDA at 2.5v, it ran *linx* for 24 hrs with 1.428v under load.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995

was where I got the definition for VDDA. Seeing how most of us are doing multi overclocking, this should be relevant.

Getting this chip once NCIX stocks them, best off luck to all of you guys who have a fun filled weekend









Regards,
S1L3Nt

Edit: wrong stress tester used.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahaha*
> 
> Coming directly from the CPU area. It is producing these sounds erratically, however once I load all cores it turns into a hissing sound.


Really sounds like cap/regulator noise, which board?


----------



## MrPerforations

was wondering if the cpu vdda voltage would allow more multipiers, but i could not get an answer to that question. it more a case of how much is a "safe" voltage incress and would it make the multipier any higher?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> was wondering if the cpu vdda voltage would allow more multipiers, but i could not get an answer to that question. it more a case of how much is a "safe" voltage incress and would it make the multipier any higher?


I don't have my 8350 yet to check if it helps yet, everyone else who could check seems to be asleep already.

edit: I did some digging and I have seen people push vdda up to 2.6ish volts on 5ghz oc's on 8150s, so it very well may help on pd too.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been reading through all of the posts (skimming for the most part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What I haven't seen is people aren't using VDDA voltage settings. For my fx8150, upping this voltage from 2.2 to 2.5 was what allowed me to stabilize my overclock from 4.5-4.7 ghz with only 2 voltage notch increases. Before with VDDA at 2.2v, prime95 failed no matter what voltage I pump into the chip, with VDDA at 2.5v, it ran prime95 for 24 hrs with 1.428v under load.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995
> was where I got the definition for VDDA. Seeing how most of us are doing multi overclocking, this should be relevant.
> Getting this chip once NCIX stocks them, best off luck to all of you guys who have a fun filled weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> S1L3Nt


Holy crap, thanks for this! I'll try it out as soon as I get back into Windows.

Oh, hai from an Ubuntu Live USB


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Damm it, I screwed up, think I should of stay with Intel as I end up with a split system with half AMD and Nvidia.
> Maybe I should send the FX-8320 back and suffer a 15% restock fee on the CPU and the motherboard?
> I don't know much about AMD, I am still keen, but the GFX card I cannot send back to the other retalier I got it from at this stage.


No, with a simple multiplayer overclock you can get the 8320 TI 8350 frequency. They use the same cooler, so you don't have to worry about temps.

I can't even tell you the amount of awesome you will experience when you put together the AMD system. The Q9550 is a good chip no doubt, but the fx8320/50 is a better chip.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

I fell alseep and now I'm awake again xD.

I'm trying VDDA bumped over 2.5(that was my stock), goin up two bumps. I *really* was 4.7 GHZ but right now I'm at 4.62 with an H60. Not bad!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> I fell alseep and now I'm awake again xD.
> I'm trying VDDA bumped over 2.5(that was my stock), goin up two bumps. I *really* was 4.7 GHZ but right now I'm at 4.62 with an H60. Not bad!


Sitting at 2.6 then? I can list a few other voltages people were using on CHV's on the 8150's for 5ghz oc's if you want.

Edit: here I'll just paste them now. (Be aware that I do not know the safe limits on these)

[email protected] on a CHV rog w/ H100 cooling push/pull
VDD PCIE Voltage 1.11300 V
VDDR Voltage 1.20575 V
DRAM VREFDQ 0.5 V
DRAM VREFCA 0.5 V
DRAM VREFCA CPU 0.5 V
VDDA Voltage 2.6 V
NB HT Voltage 1.25 V
SB Voltage 1.113 V
NB 1.8V Voltage 1.80200 V

Edit 2: More info
CPU/BusPEG Freq. 250 MHz
CPU Voltage 1.50 V
CPU/NB Voltage 1.30 V
DRAM Voltage 1.50 V


----------



## wolvers

Hello peeps. Long time listener, first time caller.









I'm looking for a board for piledriver, at the moment it's down to either the UD5 or the Sabertooth. Which would you guys go for?

I'm leaning towards the GB board as I've had good experiences with their Intel boards, which is the opposite to the Asus boards I've had. Also I've had bad experiences with Asus customer service, I don't fully trust them. The trouble is, I'm getting the impression that the Asus 990 boards are better clockers?

Need help!!


----------



## Gundamnitpete

^thanks! It's 2.56 right now! I'll try bumping up to 2.6 right now.

I'm checking right now if it works Bette for multi or bus speed overclocking


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Hello peeps. Long time listener, first time caller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a board for piledriver, at the moment it's down to either the UD5 or the Sabertooth. Which would you guys go for?
> I'm leaning towards the GB board as I've had good experiences with their Intel boards, which is the opposite to the Asus boards I've had. Also I've had bad experiences with Asus customer service, I don't fully trust them. The trouble is, I'm getting the impression that the Asus 990 boards are better clockers?
> Need help!!


Most are going for the CHV's, we are still unsure how well the sabers handle yet. Bunch of us have them but don't have our chips yet. The ones who do have chips are still in testing.


----------



## S1L3Nt

I am extremely excited now that people are taking a look into vdda. Seeing only 4.8 and 5ghz at something like 1.5+vcore is kind of disheartening seeing how im at 1.428v for 4.7ghz.

Keep up the good work folks. NCIX better get it in stock by monday


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> I am extremely excited now that people are taking a look into vdda. Seeing only 4.8 and 5ghz at something like 1.5+vcore is kind of disheartening seeing how im at 1.428v for 4.7ghz.
> Keep up the good work folks. NCIX better get it in stock by monday


We have a CHV-F user here who was doing [email protected] at 1.48, only need to push over 1.5 to get that 5.19ghz he likes so much, and I agree, we need to be hitting lower v's if we can. ;p


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Hello peeps. Long time listener, first time caller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a board for piledriver, at the moment it's down to either the UD5 or the Sabertooth. Which would you guys go for?
> I'm leaning towards the GB board as I've had good experiences with their Intel boards, which is the opposite to the Asus boards I've had. Also I've had bad experiences with Asus customer service, I don't fully trust them. The trouble is, I'm getting the impression that the Asus 990 boards are better clockers?
> Need help!!


My saber is pretty solid. The only thing holding me back right now is my stupid cooling, lol.

Does anyone know if an H100 will fit on a CM storm trooper case?


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Really sounds like cap/regulator noise, which board?


My 990fxa-gd80 does that, but only on restart when the coils are powering down. Do you think that it could possibly be coil whine? Some boards only do it @ low load, and some only @ high load. Just a sugestion. Hope it helps.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> My 990fxa-gd80 does that, but only on restart when the coils are powering down. Do you think that it could possibly be coil whine? Some boards only do it @ low load, and some only @ high load. Just a sugestion. Hope it helps.


It's really hard to say what it is without an exact sound clip.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

H100 fits. I think I'm gonna buy one. :]

H60 does 4.62 fine(although with high temps), so I'm sure the H100 will push me over 5gh.







.

Bare it in mind that my 8120, 4.3 was the max :]


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Most are going for the CHV's, we are still unsure how well the sabers handle yet. Bunch of us have them but don't have our chips yet. The ones who do have chips are still in testing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> My saber is pretty solid. The only thing holding me back right now is my stupid cooling, lol.
> Does anyone know if an H100 will fit on a CM storm trooper case?


OK, cheers. I'll keep an eye out and see how you all get on.

CHV is a bit out of my budget to be honest. I wonder if there is anyone going to champion the GB boards?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> H100 fits. I think I'm gonna buy one. :]
> H60 does 4.62 fine(although with high temps), so I'm sure the H100 will push me over 5gh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Bare it in mind that my 8120, 4.3 was the max :]


Neweggs got a sale with 15$ rebate right now making a H100 $89 after rebate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> OK, cheers. I'll keep an eye out and see how you all get on.
> CHV is a bit out of my budget to be honest. I wonder if there is anyone going to champion the GB boards?


By GB do you mean gigabyte? Bunch of us already switched over (not all) to asus as giga seems to need more v to do the same job. Maybe more numbers over time will counter that perception, but this is just what we've seen over the last few days.


----------



## endevite

double post oops (apologies)


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Damn $89! There are tiger directs/micro centers near me. I was just gonna go pick one up. Think they'll price match..?


----------



## tpi2007

Hey guys, could any of you satisfy a curiosity of mine ?

Has any of you tested these new CPUs with Windows 7 with and without the task scheduler updates / patches and, if you have it, then with Windows 8 ? What are the differences across benchmarks ?

Thanks!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Damn $89! There are tiger directs/micro centers near me. I was just gonna go pick one up. Think they'll price match..?


If you make a big enough stink maybe. ;p
Question is it worth the 50/50 of being tossed out of the store.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Hey guys, could any of you satisfy a curiosity of mine ?
> Has any of you tested these new CPUs with Windows 7 with and without the task scheduler updates / patches and then with Windows 8 ? What are the differences across benchmarks ?
> Thanks!


I will be testing the win7 patchless vs patched side, but not windows 8 once my chip shows.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> I fell alseep and now I'm awake again xD.
> I'm trying VDDA bumped over 2.5(that was my stock), goin up two bumps. I *really* was 4.7 GHZ but right now I'm at 4.62 with an H60. Not bad!


4.8 with a ****** ud3 1.0 and antec 620


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 4.8 with a ****** ud3 1.0 and antec 620


Not bad for a ud3, was that with vdda adjustment (assuming it is in bios)?


----------



## Raven.7

My SSD has gone absolute whack, I cannot even get it to load the Windows install when it's hooked up to my machine.

I had to take apart my laptop, take out the HDD, slap the SSD on there, install windows 7, throw the SSD back into my machine and now that I'm trying to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro, the installation won't even start loading even though it worked perfectly fine on the two other machines I've installed on so far AFTER this all occurred. I have tried to GPART, DISKPART, GDISK, UBUNTU, Disk Manager and Linux Mint...it will not work at all. There are no non-vulgar words in the english language to describe my frustration.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> My SSD has gone absolute whack, I cannot even get it to load the Windows install when it's hooked up to my machine.
> I had to take apart my laptop, take out the HDD, slap the SSD on there, install windows 7, throw the SSD back into my machine and now that I'm trying to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro, the installation won't even start loading even though it worked perfectly fine on the two other machines I've installed on so far AFTER this all occurred. I have tried to GPART, DISKPART, GDISK, UBUNTU, Disk Manager and Linux Mint...it will not work at all. There are no non-vulgar words in the english language to describe my frustration.


That is absolutely bizarre, which ssd make is it?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 4.8 with a ****** ud3 1.0 and antec 620


Silicon lottery? What are your temps? Mine are maxing around [email protected]


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That is absolutely bizarre, which ssd make is it?


Corsair F3 90GB.

The thing has been absolutely flawless until my OC corrupted the BCD in my Windows 8 install yesterday. Right after it got corrupted, I couldn't get the drive to install windows because it told me GPT partitioning was not compatible, then I went on DISKPART and fixed the MBR, tried to rebuild the BCD, didn't work, then GPART and changed it to NTFS, formatted it, nothing. Gdisked it, same steps, nothing, put my laptop HDD on my desktop, created a simple NTFS volume, nothing, Windows installer won't even load up now even though it works on every other machine I have around AND it works when the SSD ISN'T hooked up the motherboard.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> My SSD has gone absolute whack, I cannot even get it to load the Windows install when it's hooked up to my machine.
> I had to take apart my laptop, take out the HDD, slap the SSD on there, install windows 7, throw the SSD back into my machine and now that I'm trying to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro, the installation won't even start loading even though it worked perfectly fine on the two other machines I've installed on so far AFTER this all occurred. I have tried to GPART, DISKPART, GDISK, UBUNTU, Disk Manager and Linux Mint...it will not work at all. There are no non-vulgar words in the english language to describe my frustration.


Man you are having the worst luck! I'm rooting for ya man...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Corsair F3 90GB.
> The thing has been absolutely flawless until my OC corrupted the BCD in my Windows 8 install yesterday. Right after it got corrupted, I couldn't get the drive to install windows because it told me GPT partitioning was not compatible, then I went on GPART and changed it to NTFS, formatted it, nothing. Gdisked it, same steps, nothing, put my laptop HDD on my desktop, created a simple NTFS volume, nothing, Windows installer won't even load up now even though it works on every other machine I have around AND it works when the SSD ISN'T hooked up the motherboard.


I will see if I can find any info on recovering that drive as to avoid an rma.

edit: Going to pm you.


----------



## sgtgates

64







but I had to bump v core higher than usual due to my v droop. I believe this chip is 5.2 hittable if I had full water loop and formula z board XD


----------



## Raven.7

Well, it looks like I'm back in Windows...time to reboot a dozen times and make sure it doesn't screw up again.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had to bump v core higher than usual due to my v droop. I believe this chip is 5.2 hittable if I had full water loop and formula z board XD


Hmm, that's what I'm hitting at 4.6. Can you post full settings? Specifically multi/bus, CPU VID and CPU NB vid?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 1.4v on the NB, damn.


Drops down to 1.34V when underload when testing the voltage externally.
And just had it high to make sure it was completely stable for tests I ran. Have dropped it two notches which shows 1.31V underload.
But cant check in bios since dont want to break my prime run.

When are you going to add names to the OP?


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> By GB do you mean gigabyte? Bunch of us already switched over (not all) to asus as giga seems to need more v to do the same job. Maybe more numbers over time will counter that perception, but this is just what we've seen over the last few days.


Yeah I mean Gigabyte. Thanks for the excellent info.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Yeah I mean Gigabyte. Thanks for the excellent info.


Np, information right now is the name of the game. The more we have the better we'll do.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Hey guys, could any of you satisfy a curiosity of mine ?
> Has any of you tested these new CPUs with Windows 7 with and without the task scheduler updates / patches and then with Windows 8 ? What are the differences across benchmarks ?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be testing the win7 patchless vs patched side, but not windows 8 once my chip shows.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I appreciate it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That is absolutely bizarre, which ssd make is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair F3 90GB.
> 
> The thing has been absolutely flawless until my OC corrupted the BCD in my Windows 8 install yesterday. Right after it got corrupted, I couldn't get the drive to install windows because it told me GPT partitioning was not compatible, then I went on DISKPART and fixed the MBR, tried to rebuild the BCD, didn't work, then GPART and changed it to NTFS, formatted it, nothing. Gdisked it, same steps, nothing, put my laptop HDD on my desktop, created a simple NTFS volume, nothing, Windows installer won't even load up now even though it works on every other machine I have around AND it works when the SSD ISN'T hooked up the motherboard.
Click to expand...

Try doing a secure erase. That has to work, unless the SSD is damaged.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it!
> Try doing a secure erase. That has to work, unless the SSD is damaged.


Pretty much what I walked him through over pm. Except old school in method. ;p


----------



## Raven.7

Ugh, everything seems to be checking out ok. Now I'm scared to start OCIng again


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ugh, everything seems to be checking out ok. Now I'm scared to start OCIng again


Not allowed, your the thread op. ;p


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Raven your results might sway me. If I can get 5ghz on an H80, I'll buy one of those instead of the H100.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ugh, everything seems to be checking out ok. Now I'm scared to start OCIng again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not allowed, your the thread op. ;p
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Raven your results might sway me. If I can get 5ghz on an H80, I'll buy one of those instead of the H100.


Yeah, I would see what stock does with more mult than bus adjustments, and adjust vdda to see if it helps.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

This far I'm still at a temp wall at 4.62ghz. I'm trying everything to sneak my way up to 4.7, but it just isn't happening yet.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> This far I'm still at a temp wall at 4.62ghz. I'm trying everything to sneak my way up to 4.7, but it just isn't happening yet.


You are probably at the limit of what your cooler will do before it starts getting wonky from heat.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> This far I'm still at a temp wall at 4.62ghz. I'm trying everything to sneak my way up to 4.7, but it just isn't happening yet.


are you going off socket or core temp?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> This far I'm still at a temp wall at 4.62ghz. I'm trying everything to sneak my way up to 4.7, but it just isn't happening yet.


What's your voltage?


----------



## Raven.7

How far can we really push this VDDA voltage before turning out motherboards into supernovas?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What's your voltage?


1.46 idle, 1.49 under load. Need to dial back LLC a bit methinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> You are probably at the limit of what your cooler will do before it starts getting wonky from heat.


yeah, just trying to squeeze. That's what makes it fun afterall








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> are you going off socket or core temp?


Core, and they are getting above 62C but I'm not to worried about it. I'll be upgrading cooling soon.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> How far can we really push this VDDA voltage before turning out motherboards into supernovas?


2.8


----------



## Timeofdoom

While waiting for the 8350's to come back in, i tried a 4gHz on my Mb. [email protected]=1,525v (idle).
Ran Prime95. Dropped down to 1,44v at the maximum drop. Core 3 and 4 dropped out after 3 minutes.

But that drop, new record that is: 0,086v drop.

If I'm gonna squeeze a 5gHz out of the 8350, I'm going to need something like a idle 1,575-1,6v just to keep the load voltage at a 1,5-ish.

I'm going to kill my 8350 if i try methinks.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I had to bump v core higher than usual due to my v droop. I believe this chip is 5.2 hittable if I had full water loop and formula z board XD


Have your fps improved with the fx-8350, I also have 2 6870's.


----------



## Raven.7

Have brought VDDA up to 2.725v on a 4.7/23x/1.5vCore/200FSB/2400NB/HT...Windows didn't like it and it bailed out on me pretty quick...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Have brought VDDA up to 2.725v on a 4.7/23x/1.5vCore/200FSB/2400NB/HT...Windows didn't like it and it bailed out on me pretty quick...


Nb at 2200 or 2300 and more multiplier? You didn't say if you upped NB voltage either.


----------



## wolvers

Guys, do I need 2133mhz RAM to clock these?


----------



## Raven.7

We have got to be missing something...it makes absolutely no sense that this things are stable at 4.6Ghz/1.4v but not stable at 4.7Ghz/1.5v...

The itch to upgrade my ram is starting to come on...maybe 1600MHz RAM isn't fast enough to push past 4.6Ghz...


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Have brought VDDA up to 2.725v on a 4.7/23x/1.5vCore/200FSB/2400NB/HT...Windows didn't like it and it bailed out on me pretty quick...


My chip hates more than 22multiplyer. Maybe try 22 multi then hit the rest with bus speed?

Also, lower ht/NB speed prolly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Have brought VDDA up to 2.725v on a 4.7/23x/1.5vCore/200FSB/2400NB/HT...Windows didn't like it and it bailed out on me pretty quick...


Try loose timings(10-10-10-30) & 1866 frequency on your RAM, and then try, the above. And use v=1.51250


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> We have got to be missing something...it makes absolutely no sense that this things are stable at 4.6Ghz/1.4v but not stable at 4.7Ghz/1.5v...


Has to be something else that needs voltage or is dipping at those clocks.


----------



## Raven.7

Here are all the voltages I can mess with on my Sabertooth, maybe someone can figure something out...I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Guys, do I need 2133mhz RAM to clock these?


The itch to upgrade my ram is starting to come on...maybe 1600MHz RAM isn't fast enough to push past 4.6Ghz...


----------



## pony-tail

It sounds more thermal than voltage .
Does it still fail at 4.6 ghz but at 1.5v .
I was thinking 1.5v maybe causing something to overheat .
Just a thought .


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> The itch to upgrade my ram is starting to come on...maybe 1600MHz RAM isn't fast enough to push past 4.6Ghz...


Few pages back I posted what someone had for voltages on a CHV rog to get a 8150 to 5ghz, may want to check them out.


----------



## wolvers

Just about to pull the trigger on an 8320 and Sabertooth. What do we think to this Corsair Vengeance RAM;

http://www.cclonline.com/product/46153/CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9/Desktop-Memory/Corsair-8GB-1866MHz-CL9-DDR3-Vengeance-Memory-Two-Module-Kit/RAM1202/

It's on the Asus QVL.


----------



## S1L3Nt

Raven 7, quick question, are you overclocking via bios or software in windows?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Raven 7, quick question, are you overclocking via bios or software in windows?


My base stable overclock of 4.6GHz is through the BIOS. I'm going into windows and moving voltages and multipliers through ASUS TurboV accordingly as Cinebench responds to my tweaks.


----------



## MrPerforations

you might have one of two problems, not cool enough and the overvoltage, there should be a jumper on my mobo to stop the cpu from getting over 1.5v, both will prevent higher oc.

1.5v with extreme llc will get you over the 1.5v


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> you might have one of two problems, not cool enough and the overvoltage, there should be a jumper on my mobo to stop the cpu from getting over 1.5v, both will prevent higher oc.


Temps aren't going past 60c with my H80 so far, even at 1.525v.

Reply to edit: LLC is at high


----------



## S1L3Nt

Is your VDDA voltage set via bios as well? Simply put, only bus and multi are changed via software. Is that correct?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

4.6ghz 59C stable

4.7ghz 67C unstable.

Temperamental....


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Is your VDDA voltage set via bios as well? Simply put, only bus and multi are changed via software. Is that correct?


Yes, 2.65v.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> 4.6ghz 59C stable
> 4.7ghz 67C unstable.
> Temperamental....


Maybe we're seeing the clock wall on these 8320 chips?


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Temps aren't going past 60c with my H80 so far, even at 1.525v.
> Reply to edit: LLC is at high


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Just about to pull the trigger on an 8320 and Sabertooth. What do we think to this Corsair Vengeance RAM;
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/46153/CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9/Desktop-Memory/Corsair-8GB-1866MHz-CL9-DDR3-Vengeance-Memory-Two-Module-Kit/RAM1202/
> It's on the Asus QVL.


Try putting a fan on your motherboard mosfets, trust me it works.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Maybe we're seeing the clock wall on these 8320 chips?


It is possible, but according to some "that doesn't exist and 8320's are just cheaper 8350s". I wasn't willing to take that chance though.

Will let you know if a wall exists on my saber rev1 when my 8350 shows.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Maybe we're seeing the clock wall on these 8320 chips?


Mine's 8350









I think temps play a big role in how stable these chips are. I could most likely keep going if I can better cooling. Looks like H100 mine be needed for 5Ghz


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> It is possible, but according to some "that doesn't exist and 8320's are just cheaper 8350s". i wasn't willing to take that chance though.


Well, that's the pattern AMD has going a few generations back. Hell, we had 1055ts OCing better than 1100ts back in the days of thuban.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, that's the pattern AMX has going a few generations back. Hell, we had 1055ts OCing better than 1100ts back in the days of thuban.


Yeah, but it just isn't safe to assume, things could change, those 8320's could be testing poor at stock voltage at 8350 clk and why they are marked as 8320's. Don't how know bad production is. They obviously didn't make that many or almost everywhere wouldn't have sold out already.

For all we know though, maybe those 2.0 sabers just need a bios update for stability.


----------



## S1L3Nt

This is weird. Are you just using prime to stress test? Have you tried something else like linx?

To correct my post earlier, my stress tester is linx instead of prime95.

It might be my chip or something because I could never get prime to run with 8 threads no matter what setting. Even at stock it would fail in 10 seconds. When I used linx, i could run it 24+ hours with no fluctuations in gflops or any errors. It could be possible that either A) my chip is bad, or prime95 doesn't work with module cpu designs. Could the shared float point be a cause of the errors? How can I run linx for 24 hours and have prime fail in 10 seconds?

Regards,
S1L3Nt


----------



## Gundamnitpete

I'm using ITB. Prime has always hated BD/PD.


----------



## S1L3Nt

Also make sure you have airflow onto your mosfets, those get toasty very quickly from my experience. Due tot he fact that I use an antec kuhler 920, there was no airflow onto the mosfet sinks, as a result, throttling and voltage drops occurred.

That could also be a part of the problem.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Also make sure you have airflow onto your mosfets, those get toasty very quickly from my experience. Due tot he fact that I use an antec kuhler 920, there was no airflow onto the mosfet sinks, as a result, throttling and voltage drops occurred.
> That could also be a part of the problem.


I will be using my laser therm to check temps in that region once I can, worst comes to worst, maybe I'll mod that sink to have a "papa" sink on top after some lapping. Like a skinny heatpipe setup.

Thinking about it, where are all the custom fet water cooling setups.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Just about to pull the trigger on an 8320 and Sabertooth. What do we think to this Corsair Vengeance RAM;
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/46153/CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9/Desktop-Memory/Corsair-8GB-1866MHz-CL9-DDR3-Vengeance-Memory-Two-Module-Kit/RAM1202/
> It's on the Asus QVL.


eeeh why not get the Samsung 30nm Rams since they OC like beast


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> eeeh why not get the Samsung 30nm Rams since they OC like beast


You mean this stuff?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA&tool=3


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> You mean this stuff?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA&tool=3


Yes Sir


----------



## Thebreezybb

In anticipation for my 8350 i just ordered Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme


----------



## stickg1

Well it took a few cups of coffee but I'm back in the loop. No thanks to you night-owls posting away! Well today I'm going to bump VDDA as mentioned and I will also run some singlethreaded benches with 1 core per module enabled to see how this chip does true quad core style.

Also I ran [email protected] all through the night as I usually do and no hiccups. 4.5GHz @ 1.425v max temp 55C average 50C on Antec Kuhler 620.


----------



## wolvers

^^Do you think that 8320 of yours will do more than 4.5ghz?^^


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> ^^Do you think that 8320 of yours will do more than 4.5ghz?^^


Yes, I just wasn't happy with the temps and voltage. I could push it to 4.9GHz with better cooling.


----------



## wolvers

Nice one.









8320s are in stock in the UK now.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> In anticipation for my 8350 i just ordered Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme


dats $144 in Newegg for dat price u could have got this !
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137


----------



## erase

I noticed with the A10-4600M that I own, I can only drop the voltage only a tad before failure, about 0.05v at any given mutliplier. Just wondering, how is undervolting either FX 8 core at stock, is there any give in it, and does temps drop much at load?

_Btw. It is now Sunday 2:48am here in New Zealand, that means my FX-8320 will be arriving in just over 24 hours._


----------



## stickg1

Well I disabled one core per module in BIOS to make my 8320 a true quad core with no resource sharing. I did notice that in Cinebench my single core score was 1.27pts and with all 8 cores enabled I score 1.19pts. That's an improvement but I rather just have the 8 cores!

Also my FPS was higher by 3 frames with the quad core compared to the 8 core.

Sorry for no screenshots! I thought I had a SS of the Quad core stuff but I messed up!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I disabled one core per module in BIOS to make my 8320 a true quad core with no resource sharing. I did notice that in Cinebench my single core score was 1.27pts and with all 8 cores enabled I score 1.19pts. That's an improvement but I rather just have the 8 cores!
> Also my FPS was higher by 3 frames with the quad core compared to the 8 core.
> Sorry for no screenshots! I thought I had a SS of the Quad core stuff but I messed up!


Aaaah. Interesting.







It actually works, but 3 FPS more isn't a good load, even for a bench. I'd rather have more threads too


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I disabled one core per module in BIOS to make my 8320 a true quad core with no resource sharing. I did notice that in Cinebench my single core score was 1.27pts and with all 8 cores enabled I score 1.19pts. That's an improvement but I rather just have the 8 cores!
> Also my FPS was higher by 3 frames with the quad core compared to the 8 core.
> Sorry for no screenshots! I thought I had a SS of the Quad core stuff but I messed up!


That looks to be about 6.67% increase in IPC


----------



## Axxess+

Lurking this thread is a blast, even though I'm not in the economic position to order any CPU for the coming month(just got my HD598s + E11, within a week of getting my first credit card heh). I'm pretty mch set on ordering it later, though!


----------



## stickg1

One plus to disabling 1 core per module is that, for me, 4.8GHz is achievable with the same effort as 4.5GHz on 8 cores.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> dats $144 in Newegg for dat price u could have got this !
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137


Aye, agreed.. should'a went with the custom loop to keep that Vishera nice and cool. Gives you the options to add-on/expand the loop later on, if you so wish to.


----------



## PaddieMayne

So can anyone tell me if the MSI 990FXA-GD80 rv2 is a good ocing mobo for the 8350? As i can get one new for £100/$160.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> dats $144 in Newegg for dat price u could have got this !
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137


well i got it for $129 and i don't feel like custom WC kit.







The water 2.0 would be more than enough


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> In anticipation for my 8350 i just ordered Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme


I'm considering that cooling solution myself, gonna post some results when you get it?


----------



## tinouthedino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Also make sure you have airflow onto your mosfets, those get toasty very quickly from my experience. Due tot he fact that I use an antec kuhler 920, there was no airflow onto the mosfet sinks, as a result, throttling and voltage drops occurred.
> That could also be a part of the problem.


This is important, I have my H100 set up as intake on my sidepanel, to blow cool air onto the mosfets

On my 965 BE when I had SLI, if ambient was above 35C my 4ghz overclock would eventually fail while gaming.

On a temperature related question...

Speedfan upon installing, reported 2 new temp sensors, CPU, and Local, both show much higher temp (46-48C) than Bios CPU sensor, (43 C)

My old sensor for CPU Socket shows 43C similar to the reading in BIOS.

Coretemps show the core below ambient....so I dont think that is correct. but on load when I stress test, and watch the temps rises... the mobo socket temp reads 66C at load, Coretemp doesnt go past 60 but will fluctuate between 50-60

And the sensors in Speedfan for CPU and Local do not increase at all they stay at 46/47 no matter what load is put on them....


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> This is important, I have my H100 set up as intake on my sidepanel, to blow cool air onto the mosfets
> On my 965 BE when I had SLI, if ambient was above 35C my 4ghz overclock would eventually fail while gaming.
> On a temperature related question...
> Speedfan upon installing, reported 2 new temp sensors, CPU, and Local, both show much higher temp (46-48C) than Bios CPU sensor, (43 C)
> My old sensor for CPU Socket shows 43C similar to the reading in BIOS.
> Coretemps show the core below ambient....so I dont think that is correct. but on load when I stress test, and watch the temps rises... the mobo socket temp reads 66C at load, Coretemp doesnt go past 60 but will fluctuate between 50-60
> And the sensors in Speedfan for CPU and Local do not increase at all....


With the way AMD designed their sensors the CPU readings are only accurate under load. So the below ambient idle is common. Use HWinfo64, best monitoring software IMO. Also good for an overlay to use in conjunction with MSI AB while you're gaming.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> So can anyone tell me if the MSI 990FXA-GD80 rv2 is a good ocing mobo for the 8350? As i can get one new for £100/$160.


i am yet to see someone OCing Vishera with the GD80 as its MSI's flagship AMD board and MSI already released the new BIOS for PD
as from my xperience OCing thuban with this board is a breeze and a very capable board i would say ,handles crazy voltages without fireworks








cant test myself cuz PD wont be arriving in my country until DEC


----------



## sdlvx

Not much love for so XSPC kits? I don't know why you guys aren't biting on them. Yes, they cost more now, but they're upgradable. If the pump dies, you can just buy a new pump. If you want to cool your graphics card, you can add a block. If you want cooler temps you can just buy a new rad.

Those closed loop systems are just meant to work for some time and then be thrown away. Considering the XSPC kits are only a little bit more, I don't know why you would go with a closed loop. Specially with these AMDs wanting nothing but more voltage.

I have the Raystrom RS360 and it's a really, really nice kit. Everything is really nice and high quality. I will never go back to air or a closed loop system again, as long as this one doesn't leak all over my rig.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yes, I just wasn't happy with the temps and voltage. I could push it to 4.9GHz with better cooling.


What settings? maybe they'll work for me.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm considering that cooling solution myself, gonna post some results when you get it?


for sure. I'll post some results once PD is in the house


----------



## PaddieMayne

Thanks buddy, I will get it's as looking for a better replacement for my Asus evo board.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahaha*
> 
> Coming directly from the CPU area. It is producing these sounds erratically, however once I load all cores it turns into a hissing sound.


If it sounds like 56k trying to connect, then it sounds like a leaking cap to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> This is weird. Are you just using prime to stress test? Have you tried something else like linx?
> To correct my post earlier, my stress tester is linx instead of prime95.
> It might be my chip or something because I could never get prime to run with 8 threads no matter what setting. Even at stock it would fail in 10 seconds. When I used linx, i could run it 24+ hours with no fluctuations in gflops or any errors. It could be possible that either A) my chip is bad, or prime95 doesn't work with module cpu designs. Could the shared float point be a cause of the errors? How can I run linx for 24 hours and have prime fail in 10 seconds?
> Regards,
> S1L3Nt


Linpack isn't the absolute tool for CPU error detection, you can be stable in LinX and unstable in prime95 or vice versa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> well i got it for $129 and i don't feel like custom WC kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water 2.0 would be more than enough


The Water 2.0 Extreme is one of the highest performing closed loops on the market right now. It has a 3-5C drop over the NH-D14, which the NH-D14 has proven to trade blows with the H100.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> So can anyone tell me if the MSI 990FXA-GD80 rv2 is a good ocing mobo for the 8350? As i can get one new for £100/$160.


I will very soon, just received my MSI 990FXA-GD80 and FX 8350 today


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What settings? maybe they'll work for me.


Multi: 24
Bus: 200
NB: 2200 @ 1.175
HTT: 2200
DRAM: 1.5v
CPU/NB: 1.275v
Core: 1.475
LLC: Medium

This is what I use for 4.8GHz. I'm sticking with 4.5GHz same settings except core voltage 1.4v


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> The Water 2.0 Extreme is one of the highest performing closed loops on the market right now. It has a 3-5C drop over the NH-D14, which the NH-D14 has proven to trade blows with the H100.


That's why i decided to get it. Also i had the H80 before and it sucked compared to Thermaltake Frio!!


----------



## PaddieMayne

Brilliant please post your results as soon as you can buddy.


----------



## Raven.7

Uhhhh, the breaker for my room just jumped....not good. Computer is back up online at stock settings, nothing seems to have been damaged.


----------



## kzone75

Ordered the 8320 on Wednesday. And I have no idea when I'll get my hands on it. Still waiting for an A8-5600K I ordered two weeks ago..

Did anyone try maxxmem with these chips?


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Linpack isn't the absolute tool for CPU error detection, you can be stable in LinX and unstable in prime95 or vice versa.


That is true. But given the fact that nothing has crashed or no signs of instability, I cannot believe that failing prime95 in 10 seconds and running linpack for 24+ hours with no errors is a sign of instability. I may be wrong with this but since there are so many programs that had problems with the module design of this chip, could there be a possibility that calculations with the shared float point be causing a problem? Prime95 has not been updated since I started overclocking back in 2004.


----------



## plywood99

Just picked up a 8350 at Microcenter for 199$

Been playing with it a couple hours now and I'm just in love lol. Chip is sooo much better than my 8150.
Here is a quicky Cinebench picture.



Thats at 5.1ghz using Antec Kuhler 920 and 32gigs of 1600 ram at stock. About the limit for my mobo with its vdroop and all. Will push it a lil harder when cold weather sets in.

Currently testing for stability at 5ghz and all is well. Guild Wars 2 is very sensitive to bad overclocks and its been running great for bout an hour or so.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> That is true. But given the fact that nothing has crashed or no signs of instability, I cannot believe that failing prime95 in 10 seconds and running linpack for 24+ hours with no errors is a sign of instability. I may be wrong with this but since there are so many programs that had problems with the module design of this chip, could there be a possibility that calculations with the shared float point be causing a problem? Prime95 has not been updated since I started overclocking back in 2004.


Yeah that's what I'm saying. I got mad that I was passing all stability test except prime95, so I went with defaults in CMOS and I failed on a core after 30 minutes. So I'm counting Prime95 out for the Vishera chips. Unless I somehow got a chip that is unstable at stock settings.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Raven, Y U NO ADD 6300/4300 OWNERS TO THE LIST??!?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Raven, Y U NO ADD 6300/4300 OWNERS TO THE LIST??!?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club


----------



## dstoler

Have you guys seen any reviews with FX 8320/50 on Windows 8 vs Windows 7? I have win7 with the patch installed but just wondered if there is anymore performance with Windows 8. Another question... When you guys say you have LLC on extreme what does that make your voltages do? I do not have settings like that i have percentages. Does extreme stabalize your vcore to what you set in uefi even under load or does it increase your vcore under load? That way I have an idea of the best LLC to use for my setup. 25% for my asrock 990fx board is what keeps the vcore pretty much identical to uefi settings.


----------



## Raven.7

This is my most stable run so far...



http://imgur.com/82ZRd


I really have a feeling my ram is the culprit, these things are Intel XMP based, 1.65v @ 1600 is too high.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plywood99*
> 
> Just picked up a 8350 at Microcenter for 199$
> Been playing with it a couple hours now and I'm just in love lol. Chip is sooo much better than my 8150.
> Here is a quicky Cinebench picture.
> 
> Thats at 5.1ghz using Antec Kuhler 920 and 32gigs of 1600 ram at stock. About the limit for my mobo with its vdroop and all. Will push it a lil harder when cold weather sets in.
> Currently testing for stability at 5ghz and all is well. Guild Wars 2 is very sensitive to bad overclocks and its been running great for bout an hour or so.


What mobo are you using bud?


----------



## PaddieMayne

OK just ordered my Msi990fxa gd80 plus 16gb corsair vengeance 1866mhz ram kit ready for my fx8350 when they release them here in the UK.

Also just ordered these

Magicool Single 180mm Radiator G1/4" Price: 52.49 GBP

XS-RAYS-AMD Product: XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock - AMD AM2/ AM3 and FM1 Price: 41.66 GBP

49100 Product: 12V Phobya DC12-220 Water Pump & Reservoir Combo Price: 43.20 GBP

Going to install a waterloop on my FX8350 and put the rad on one of my FT02 cases 180mm intake fans, ill keep you all posted on the build and the OC, hoping for 5ghz with this setup.


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> What mobo are you using bud?


Biostar TA990FXE


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What settings? maybe they'll work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Multi: 24
> Bus: 200
> NB: 2200 @ 1.175
> HTT: 2200
> DRAM: 1.5v
> CPU/NB: 1.275v
> Core: 1.475
> LLC: Medium
> 
> This is what I use for 4.8GHz. I'm sticking with 4.5GHz same settings except core voltage 1.4v
Click to expand...

Ok so I wanted to try something different and I used your settings you listed and i am stable but i only score 7.43 in cinebench at 4.8ghz?? Is it because you have the patch not installed and I do? (the win 7 patch for fx xpu) That is a big difference really


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This is my most stable run so far...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/82ZRd
> 
> I really have a feeling my ram is the culprit, these things are Intel XMP based, 1.65v @ 1600 is too high.


Really? Do these CPU Volts really need to be this high? I bet you could do 4.2Ghz at the stock voltage. It's only a 700Mhz bump over stock.

Edited: Due to thinking he had the 8350 instead of the 8320


----------



## dstoler

Computer restore 4.4ghz is a 900mhz overclock for raven. He has the 8320 which base frequency is 3.5ghz not counting turbo.

but yes I do agree that his voltages do seem a little high. I can get 4.4ghz stable with 1.3875v under load


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Computer restore 4.4ghz is a 900mhz overclock for raven. He has the 8320 which base frequency is 3.5ghz not counting turbo.
> but yes I do agree that his voltages do seem a little high. I can get 4.4ghz stable with 1.3875v under load


You are right. Somehow I read 8350 in his sig. Your voltages are very reasonable.


----------



## dstoler

I jsut downloaded amd over drive to play around with it to tweak some settings and i started the program and it told me an AMD cpu can not be detected in this computer? WTH? Maybe they dont have an updated AOD yet to support Vishera?


----------



## Raven.7

I just bumped the ram freq to 1866, 10-10-10-24 and I'm seeing slightly better stability. Gonna try and drop the vCore.


----------



## leo5111

get some 2133 ram


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> get some 2133 ram


I have no more money.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Ok so I wanted to try something different and I used your settings you listed and i am stable but i only score 7.43 in cinebench at 4.8ghz?? Is it because you have the patch not installed and I do? (the win 7 patch for fx xpu) That is a big difference really


No its background processes. Turn off everything. Go to task manager and leave only the essentials for your system to run. It will help a lot.

Also AOD works for me. I use to slightly bump clocks and voltages and then when I find something good I go back and set it in BIOS.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I have no more money.


Sell your wife/girl friend to medical science, she will understand.


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No its background processes. Turn off everything. Go to task manager and leave only the essentials for your system to run. It will help a lot.


Indeed shutting down background stuff helps greatly with cinebench.

Open a run box and type in msconfig.exe
set to diagnostics mode. It will restart with only the basic services and such loaded.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Ok so I wanted to try something different and I used your settings you listed and i am stable but i only score 7.43 in cinebench at 4.8ghz?? Is it because you have the patch not installed and I do? (the win 7 patch for fx xpu) That is a big difference really


Sounds like you are hitting either a power limit or a thermal limit. Your CPU is throttling. You'll notice some of the cores will be shutting off, or throttling down to almost no usage.

Unless you are Folding while running Cinebench


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Ok so I wanted to try something different and I used your settings you listed and i am stable but i only score 7.43 in cinebench at 4.8ghz?? Is it because you have the patch not installed and I do? (the win 7 patch for fx xpu) That is a big difference really
> 
> 
> 
> No its background processes. Turn off everything. Go to task manager and leave only the essentials for your system to run. It will help a lot.
> 
> Also AOD works for me. I use to slightly bump clocks and voltages and then when I find something good I go back and set it in BIOS.
Click to expand...

You know that makes sense. I figured that might take part in scoring so i disabled antivirus but sure i have many things running in back ground that i dont need. thanks for the tip!


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Sell your wife/girl friend to medical science, she will understand.


6 months too late for that, LOL.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> You know that makes sense. I figured that might take part in scoring so i disabled antivirus but sure i have many things running in back ground that i dont need. thanks for the tip!


Also make sure APM and power saving features are disabled otherwise your CPU will throttle to reduce power draw.


----------



## dstoler

ok guys check this out! Pay attention to the 3 scores that are at 4.8ghz. The 7.3 score was my first run. Then I killed the DWM task in task manager and ran it again and got 7.7 score. Than I downloaded Fstream tuning for asrock motherboards and increased HT by 200mhz and changed NOTHING else and scored the 8.2 score you see. Wow I am gonna do some more tweaking cause that is some major changes. Imagine a run like that at 5.1/5.2ghz i will clear 9 points almost certainly

dang i pasted the image code from photobucket here and its kinda blurry how do i fix that?


----------



## dstoler

sorry for the double post but I wanna ask Raven what cooling he has for his cpu? Also I would like to help you out with your overclock.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys check this out! Pay attention to the 3 scores that are at 4.8ghz. The 7.3 score was my first run. Then I killed the DWM task in task manager and ran it again and got 7.7 score. Than I downloaded Fstream tuning for asrock motherboards and increased HT by 200mhz and changed NOTHING else and scored the 8.2 score you see. Wow I am gonna do some more tweaking cause that is some major changes. Imagine a run like that at 5.1/5.2ghz i will clear 9 points almost certainly
> dang i pasted the image code from photobucket here and its kinda blurry how do i fix that?


Is it IBT or Prime stable?


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> That is true. But given the fact that nothing has crashed or no signs of instability, I cannot believe that failing prime95 in 10 seconds and running linpack for 24+ hours with no errors is a sign of instability. I may be wrong with this but since there are so many programs that had problems with the module design of this chip, could there be a possibility that calculations with the shared float point be causing a problem? Prime95 has not been updated since I started overclocking back in 2004.


Prime95 could have a very strict set of checks, and with each module sharing a floating point unit. You would think some of them calculations could be slightly delayed (scheduled behind each other since its a shared resource) causing Prime95 to flag it as a "failure". I personally think these old tools need a severe update, I have been contemplating on rewriting a few of them from scratch. If I get extremely bored a remake of Prime95 would be my first project, and it will be cross platform (Windows/Linux/OS X).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> This is my most stable run so far...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/82ZRd
> 
> I really have a feeling my ram is the culprit, these things are Intel XMP based, 1.65v @ 1600 is too high.


Jeese, my memory runs at 1600MHz @ 8-8-8-20 on 1.3v. Gotta get you some Samsung 30NM.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Prime95 could have a very strict set of checks, and with each module sharing a floating point unit. You would think some of them calculations could be slightly delayed (scheduled behind each other since its a shared resource) causing Prime95 to flag it as a "failure". I personally think these old tools need a severe update, I have been contemplating on rewriting a few of them from scratch. If I get extremely bored a remake of Prime95 would be my first project, and it will be cross platform (Windows/Linux/OS X).
> Jeese, my memory runs at 1600MHz @ 8-8-8-20 on 1.3v. Gotta get you some Samsung 30NM.


Well, I have it running at 1866 1.65v now @ 10-10-10-24 after some trail and error runs


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys check this out! Pay attention to the 3 scores that are at 4.8ghz. The 7.3 score was my first run. Then I killed the DWM task in task manager and ran it again and got 7.7 score. Than I downloaded Fstream tuning for asrock motherboards and increased HT by 200mhz and changed NOTHING else and scored the 8.2 score you see. Wow I am gonna do some more tweaking cause that is some major changes. Imagine a run like that at 5.1/5.2ghz i will clear 9 points almost certainly
> dang i pasted the image code from photobucket here and its kinda blurry how do i fix that?


Wow, CPU Temp max 69 Celsius? Possible your high run finished before it started to throttle.

Quote:


> *Prime95 could have a very strict set of checks, and with each module sharing a floating point unit. You would think some of them calculations could be slightly delayed (scheduled behind each other since its a shared resource) causing Prime95 to flag it as a "failure".* I personally think these old tools need a severe update, I have been contemplating on rewriting a few of them from scratch. If I get extremely bored a remake of Prime95 would be my first project, and it will be cross platform (Windows/Linux/OS X).


99% this. I've tested a few Bulldozer CPU's 4/6/8 Core models at stock settings and occasionally they will fail. Overclocked just makes it more likely. If a core drops without a BSOD then this is most likely the issue, because Prime shuts down that process.


----------



## stickg1

I'm starting over. I started at stock settings and slowly bumping the multi and Prime95 testing. So far 3.5, 4.0, and 4.2 are all stable on stock voltage. I want to see how high it will go on stock settings.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Have your fps improved with the fx-8350, I also have 2 6870's.


Slight - Mild Increases what ive tested so far but I only have 1 6870 so results will be diffrent but I am enjoying the chip even though I have a temp wall with current cooling


----------



## midweskid

4.4ghz seems stable at 1.344v. Going to do some more testing later on though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dstoler

Yea 69 celsius is a little hot in that 4.8ghz run I did but Prime 95 blend test maxes out at 69C as well after an hour of running. I guess cinebench really gets the temps up there for me. I have went down to 4.6ghz with 1.43 vcore and 2600ht and 2200nb. I scored 7.94 in cinebench at those clocks and max temp only got to 61C. 4.6ghz seems like the optimal settings for me. Most practical and cant hardly notice a difference in speed if I go higher. I was not expecting to run it 24/7 at 5.0ghz and am perfectly happy where i am at. Now time to overclock the memory just a little. Cant decide to drop timings or increase frequeny. I would say my RAM is my weak point of my entire system but like Raven, I am SPENT!!!!!


----------



## sdlvx

My system is up! Guys, I think I am cooling this FX right. 26 is the highest I've seen at stock, and it normally only goes a few degrees c above ambient. I am in my old windows install and it runs like ass! Things are always crashing and it's terrible, but I can back everything up. I got too excited and set up my water loop, only to realize I didn't back up a ton of stuff, lol. I am simply amazed that I managed to just come from an i7 920 and P6T Deluxe and boot into Windows 7 without doing anything. I didn't even use safe mode.

Surely, I expect this from Linux, but not from Windows. My mind is blown!


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Yea 69 celsius is a little hot in that 4.8ghz run I did but Prime 95 blend test maxes out at 69C as well after an hour of running. I guess cinebench really gets the temps up there for me. I have went down to 4.6ghz with 1.43 vcore and 2600ht and 2200nb. I scored 7.94 in cinebench at those clocks and max temp only got to 61C. 4.6ghz seems like the optimal settings for me. Most practical and cant hardly notice a difference in speed if I go higher. I was not expecting to run it 24/7 at 5.0ghz and am perfectly happy where i am at. Now time to overclock the memory just a little. Cant decide to drop timings or increase frequeny. I would say my RAM is my weak point of my entire system but like Raven, I am SPENT!!!!!


Might want to be careful, the motherboard will flip the switch automatically at 70c.


----------



## stickg1

On my FX-8320:

4.3GHz at stock settings = Success
4.4GHz at stock settings = Fail

Time to see just how much voltage 4.4GHz wants. Then I will have an idea of just how much I need for 4.6GHz which is my goal.

Now testing 4.4GHz @ 1.408-1.424v

Auto LLC seems to be a little more consistent. All other LLC options I've used result in .025-.05 fluctuations.


----------



## Tozama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> On my FX-8320:
> 4.3GHz at stock settings = Success
> 4.4GHz at stock settings = Fail
> Time to see just how much voltage 4.4GHz wants. Then I will have an idea of just how much I need for 4.6GHz which is my goal.


I am at the exact same point on that chip. I've brought the CPU voltage up to 1.425 and still BSOD or fail Prime.
Also tried raising CPU clocks to get there but same fail result.
Please share your settings if you get there +.
I plan to keep trying this weekend.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> On my FX-8320:
> 4.3GHz at stock settings = Success
> 4.4GHz at stock settings = Fail
> Time to see just how much voltage 4.4GHz wants. Then I will have an idea of just how much I need for 4.6GHz which is my goal.
> Now testing 4.4GHz @ 1.408-1.424v
> Auto LLC seems to be a little more consistent. All other LLC options I've used result in .025-.05 fluctuations.


Hmmm, what is your 8320's stock voltage with Turbo disabled? 1.36ish?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> sorry for the double post but I wanna ask Raven what cooling he has for his cpu? Also I would like to help you out with your overclock.


I'm on a Corsair H80


----------



## bmgjet

when are u going to update the owner list?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tozama*
> 
> I am at the exact same point on that chip. I've brought the CPU voltage up to 1.425 and still BSOD or fail Prime.
> Also tried raising CPU clocks to get there but same fail result.
> Please share your settings if you get there +.
> I plan to keep trying this weekend.


What motherboard do you use? For those clocks listed above everything was stock, ie, I clicked optimal defaults in BIOS and went with it. That is not how I got to 4.5-4.8 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hmmm, what is your 8320's stock voltage with Turbo disabled? 1.36ish?


1.392 after auto LLC adjusts it under load. But it's supposed to be 1.3625 in BIOS

Actually I think I had turbo disabled. I'll give you that number later tonight. I got a 4.5GHz @ 1.425v running stable for 10 minutes and about to go to my kid's friend's Halloween party.


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> On my FX-8320:
> 4.3GHz at stock settings = Success
> 4.4GHz at stock settings = Fail
> Time to see just how much voltage 4.4GHz wants. Then I will have an idea of just how much I need for 4.6GHz which is my goal.
> Now testing 4.4GHz @ 1.408-1.424v
> Auto LLC seems to be a little more consistent. All other LLC options I've used result in .025-.05 fluctuations.


I;m in the same boat. LLC set to auto does seem a little more consistant but for me extreme seems to match auto. Gigabyte needs to update bios to improve our overclockability!


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> when are u going to update the owner list?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> For whatever reason, I can see the owner's list on the post preview, but it's not showing up on the normal thread :\


----------



## Raven.7

Lol, I'm stable at 4.4 @ 1.38v but not at 4.6 @ 1.475v nor 4.7 1.5v.

Maybe I should start pushing up again with these new RAM timings and freq.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Untitled.png 1964k .png file



This is why one should never use CoreTemp. These shenanigans...

Edit: Also, I needed 1,6v idle for the 1,504v on load.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Lol, I'm stable at 4.4 @ 1.38v but not at 4.6 @ 1.475v nor 4.7 1.5v.
> Maybe I should start pushing up again with these new RAM timings and freq.


I feel ya bro, its quite the conundrum. Have you checked the owners thread for your motherboard? You might get some good advice over there.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.png 1964k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> This is why one should never use CoreTemp. These shenanigans...
> Edit: Also, I needed 1,6v idle for the 1,504v on load.


Dude your gflops and times crush my 8320 in IBT

Also, we have all been working hard on these overclocks and they have been pretty stressful. Raven, I'm putting it on you to organize a member's kegger for next weekend.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Dude your gflops and times crush my 8320 in IBT
> Also, we have all been working hard on these overclocks and they have been pretty stressful. Raven, I'm putting it on you to organize a member's kegger for next weekend.


Wha. Why is my Phenom actually a-hurting the 8320? Is it that much better at IBT? (I haven't seen any comparisons of this - is this actually normal?)
Or perhaps because of the RAM? (16gb-1600mHz)

Edit: also, i finally got the 4 gHz stable on my MB - at 1,6 idle voltage. (20 IBT runs)
Edit2: Also my MSI AB just went funky and sent me back to the win7 basic color sheme. I swear to god, my PC is full of these little kinks and shenanigans.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Well, I have it running at 1866 1.65v now @ 10-10-10-24 after some trail and error runs


These sticks will go up to 2133 @ 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v for most users. They are so flexible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled.png 1964k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> This is why one should never use CoreTemp. These shenanigans...
> Edit: Also, I needed 1,6v idle for the 1,504v on load.


Why? Just because the developer hasn't fully added Vishera sensor support yet?
Quote:


> Version 1.0 RC4 - 15th October, 2012
> New: Intel Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, AMD Bulldozer and Fusion (Trinity, Llano, Brazos) support.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> Why? Just because the developer hasn't fully added Vishera sensor support yet?


That's the thing. This is a PhenomII 1075T.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Wha. Why is my Phenom actually a-hurting the 8320? Is it that much better at IBT? (I haven't seen any comparisons of this - is this actually normal?)
> Or perhaps because of the RAM? (16gb-1600mHz)
> Edit: also, i finally got the 4 gHz stable on my MB - at 1,6 idle voltage. (20 IBT runs)
> Edit2: Also my MSI AB just went funky and sent me back to the win7 basic color sheme. I swear to god, my PC is full of these little kinks and shenanigans.


Intelburntest will be slower then phenom II.

it s slow because it's one fpu but it's a single FPU (Flexfpu) using a single scheduler that is internally dual threaded one for each of the cores in the module. so it's splitting up data in the scheduler.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> That's the thing. This is a PhenomII 1075T.


Contact the developer, and submit a bug report so it can be fixed.


----------



## Tozama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What motherboard do you use? For those clocks listed above everything was stock, ie, I clicked optimal defaults in BIOS and went with it. That is not how I got to 4.5-4.8 though.
> 1.392 after auto LLC adjusts it under load. But it's supposed to be 1.3625 in BIOS
> Actually I think I had turbo disabled. I'll give you that number later tonight. I got a 4.5GHz @ 1.425v running stable for 10 minutes and about to go to my kid's friend's Halloween party.


ASRock Extreme4 990FX. Not the best board but its what I have so.....

You moved only CPU voltage to 1.425 and only used the multiplier to get 4.5 stable?
I could get into Windows at 4.4GHZ at 1.425v but failed a stress test and crashed-rebooted my PC running 3DMark 05 during the 2nd Canyon flight test. Did that 3x same spot so it was not a fluke.
CPU Voltage: 1.425, 1.5v stock RAM set t 1.600 was my last attempt.
Turbo off of course as well as spread spectrum off, and APM off.
I will be pushing the voltage more tonight and see if I can get there.

I am curious if you're stable over 10mins. Did you adjust anything else besides multiplier and CPU voltage?


----------



## Raven.7

I'm both out of motivation and energy to keep trying, I'm gonna sit on 4.4 for now before I blow my brains out.


----------



## robbo2

So whats the general consensus on overclocking here? Would 4.3 - 4.5 be the average?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> So whats the general consensus on overclocking here? Would 4.3 - 4.5 be the average?


Well, we've only had a few solid testers so far. I'd say about 10. We're still trying to work through the settings, voltages, etc. A lot of people are still awaiting their chips to come in next week.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> So whats the general consensus on overclocking here? Would 4.3 - 4.5 be the average?


TBD really.

Even this 8350 is finnicky as crap. I've been able to run stuff like cinebench at 5 GHz but am having weird stability issues that are fairly random in demeanor.


----------



## robbo2

You guys should bring your chips and have a go at these

http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge


----------



## S1L3Nt

What I am reading is kind of disheartening. There is no way these chips are clocking so poorly.. If people are getting stuck at 4.4-4.5ghz, then the IPC increase would be for nothing if I upgrade









This cannot be correct. I'm actually considering waiting for the production to mature. Much like the C2->C3 stepping for the phenom II's, it might actually be more logical to wait...

But back on topic, the voltage wall cannot be so steep. even with a 0.1V increase there's no stability to be had?

For those who are using CPUID Hwmonitor, I believe the "CPU" reading is the socket reading. Try AIDA64 to see your "core" temps. Socket readings are from the motherboard and are not a good indicator or core temps. For example, my "CPU" temp would be at 72C (VRMs are hot) and the "core" temps will be around 55C.

It sound's like people are hitting a thermal barrier instead of a frequency wall.

Best of luck you guys! I hope my mind changes by monday







NCIX should have it in stock by then.

Regards,
S1L3Nt


----------



## Anonaru

Having an interesting issue with my second Vishera. This is an 8320, which has been quite amazing in its ability to OC (I've gotten it to run prime for 4 hours @ 5.1GHz now) but I finally noticed one little bitty thing-- The processor is running 4 threads.

Then windows Task Manager only sees 4 cores. Then my core temps are only showing 4 reads.

Using a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 Rev 1.1 motherboard. Most current BIOS installed. The ability to manipulate cores does absolutely no good, but my options come up like

One core Per Module
Core 1-2
Core 3-4
Core 5-6
Core 7-8

Anybody have any insight? I'd list everything else in my rig but, considering my other rig with basically the exact same parts (Save the 8320 vs my 8350) is running 8 normally.

Thanks! Pictures attached below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonaru*
> 
> Having an interesting issue with my second Vishera. This is an 8320, which has been quite amazing in its ability to OC (I've gotten it to run prime for 4 hours @ 5.1GHz now) but I finally noticed one little bitty thing-- The processor is running 4 threads.
> Then windows Task Manager only sees 4 cores. Then my core temps are only showing 4 reads.
> Using a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 Rev 1.1 motherboard. Most current BIOS installed. The ability to manipulate cores does absolutely no good, but my options come up like
> One core Per Module
> Core 1-2
> Core 3-4
> Core 5-6
> Core 7-8
> Anybody have any insight? I'd list everything else in my rig but, considering my other rig with basically the exact same parts (Save the 8320 vs my 8350) is running 8 normally.
> Thanks! Pictures attached below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


msconfig?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> You guys should bring your chips and have a go at these
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge


It'd help if the maxxmem download page wasn't defunct.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> It'd help if the maxxmem download page wasn't defunct.


Ah yeah that page is always down. You can get it here http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=859


----------



## Timeofdoom

Maybe they kinda flogged it on your CPU you know? Might've been a FX-4xxx which got the wrong name during the process and then they just...shipped it. Because that there, that doesn't seem logical at all.


----------



## Anonaru

I feared this as well, but the identifiers are definitely a 8320's, and it is read as an "8-core," even by cpuz. CPU-Z also states its running "4 cores" when run,so ehh..

Msconfig:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AWC5004

MB: Gigabyte 990fx-UD3
CPU: 8350
Cooling: XSPC Rasa 240
Speed: 4.5ghz
FSB @ 200
NB @ 1.2375v
vCore @ 1.39
Memory @ 1866 1.5v

Passes 10 runs of IBT on max. Sits around 55-60*C
So far so good in prime after an hour. Temps sit around 55*C

I found that upping the NB really helped stabilize things.

At the moment im trying to get 4.6 stable @ 1.43v and 1.25v on the NB but it fails prime blend after 20mins. Heating is starting to become an issue as well.

Currently 46*F here I have both of my windows open and fans pulling air in from the outside. Might need to put on a jacket soon!

I'll keep you posted as I dial things in. Thinking about adjusting my ram voltage and timings. Also, i read this review last night. To get 4.7, they had to drop the NB speed to 2400.


----------



## Anonaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonaru*
> 
> I feared this as well, but the identifiers are definitely a 8320's, and it is read as an "8-core," even by cpuz. CPU-Z also states its running "4 cores" when run,so ehh..
> Msconfig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quoting myself-- I fixed this problem just now! I had to pop out my CMOS battery and manually set "One Core Per Module" to "Disabled" ...again..

How flipping finicky! My 5 GHz OC blew up immediately when it was running all cores, haha! (I had it downclocked to a flat 4 while troubleshooting, see screenies on last page)

Guess I join the overclocking game for real--


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> MB: Gigabyte 990fx-UD3
> CPU: 8350
> Cooling: XSPC Rasa 240
> Speed: 4.5ghz
> FSB @ 200
> NB @ 1.2375v
> vCore @ 1.39
> Memory @ 1866 1.5v
> Passes 10 runs of IBT on max. Sits around 55-60*C
> So far so good in prime after an hour. Temps sit around 55*C
> I found that upping the NB really helped stabilize things.
> At the moment im trying to get 4.6 stable @ 1.43v and 1.25v on the NB but it fails prime blend after 20mins. Heating is starting to become an issue as well.
> Currently 46*F here I have both of my windows open and fans pulling air in from the outside. Might need to put on a jacket soon!
> I'll keep you posted as I dial things in. Thinking about adjusting my ram voltage and timings. Also, i read this review last night. To get 4.7, they had to drop the NB speed to 2400.


What's your NB clock at?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> You guys should bring your chips and have a go at these
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge


I've been working on it since I got mine. I'll post my scores soon.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> At the moment im trying to get 4.6 stable @ 1.43v and 1.25v on the NB but it fails prime blend after 20mins.


If you can do 4,6 [email protected] with 20/30 IBT runs, then I'd more inclined to just dump Prime95.
Seriously, if it can take a 20 IBT run, then I'd rate it just fine for a 24/7.


----------



## bmgjet

From my chip.

It doesnt like unstable voltage and underload the voltage is all over the place and the 12V rail quite often drops below 12V as well as the 5V rail down to 4.9V
Have had the same problem with BD with every bios after F6C on my Revision 1 UD3.
So you need a motherboard that holds voltage dead straight instead of just bouncing all over the place.

Getting 4.5ghz was easy since all the cores will do that at 1.42V and 1 bump on the cpu-nb,
Getting 4.7ghz was a bit harder since core 7 needs atleast 1.45V to stay stable and this boards voltage is swinging .05V on loads.
Cores 1,2,3,4,5,6,8 would do 4.8ghz on 1.47V but the board keeps dropping to 1.45V for a split second and core 7 errors in prime.
Cores 1,2,3,4,5,6 would do 4.9ghz on 1.5V but the board will drop to 1.44V for a split second and drop core 7 and 8 in prime.
And the same at 5ghz at 1.52V but voltage drops down to 1.43V. Even setting 1.55V it was still dropping down to 1.43V and I was getting close to the limit of my cooling (lapped antec 920)

Now the good things.
4.5ghz on the 8350 gives around the same bench marks as my BD did at 4.7ghz Just the SSE test are a bit slower for the 8350 even when at the same speed.
Temps are way down compared to the 8120 I had. Power useage is 180W less under full load at the same clock speeds.
The 8350 lets me clock the nb and ram higher then I could on the 8120.
3Dmark 11 phyics sores are up quite a bit.
Cache read and copy speeds are up but write speed is 300mb/s slower.

And here are my settings.
For 4.5ghz
CPU:1.42V
CPU-NB had one voltage bump.
Multi-increase only.

4.7ghz
CPU:1.45V
CPU-NB: 1 voltage bump
Multi-only

4.75ghz
NB:2500mhz
HT:2750mhz
CPU:1.47V
CPU-NB 1.36V
FSB-250
Multi-20
(Vdda)PLL-2.505V (need to try higher with this at some point since it did help other wise I couldnt use any FSB with out it dropping core 7)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonaru*
> 
> Having an interesting issue with my second Vishera. This is an 8320, which has been quite amazing in its ability to OC (I've gotten it to run prime for 4 hours @ 5.1GHz now) but I finally noticed one little bitty thing-- The processor is running 4 threads.
> Then windows Task Manager only sees 4 cores. Then my core temps are only showing 4 reads.
> Using a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 Rev 1.1 motherboard. Most current BIOS installed. The ability to manipulate cores does absolutely no good, but my options come up like
> One core Per Module
> Core 1-2
> Core 3-4
> Core 5-6
> Core 7-8
> Anybody have any insight? I'd list everything else in my rig but, considering my other rig with basically the exact same parts (Save the 8320 vs my 8350) is running 8 normally.
> Thanks! Pictures attached below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You need to make sure that "one core per module" Is disabled


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> eeeh why not get the Samsung 30nm Rams since they OC like beast


Ya, seriously. No offence to Corsair RAM, I use it and it's good, but boy they have no OC headroom at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I disabled one core per module in BIOS to make my 8320 a true quad core with no resource sharing. I did notice that in Cinebench my single core score was 1.27pts and with all 8 cores enabled I score 1.19pts. That's an improvement but I rather just have the 8 cores!
> Also my FPS was higher by 3 frames with the quad core compared to the 8 core.
> Sorry for no screenshots! I thought I had a SS of the Quad core stuff but I messed up!


See, I would have expected this in things that use 3-4 cores (games, primarily), but not just one... Looks like there's some overhead even for normal use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> With the way AMD designed their sensors the CPU readings are only accurate under load. So the below ambient idle is common. Use HWinfo64, best monitoring software IMO. Also good for an overlay to use in conjunction with MSI AB while you're gaming.


Ya know, I did try HWinfo64 after seeing your screenshots. It's nice, compliments my AIDA64 OSD very nicely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Not much love for so XSPC kits? I don't know why you guys aren't biting on them. Yes, they cost more now, but they're upgradable. If the pump dies, you can just buy a new pump. If you want to cool your graphics card, you can add a block. If you want cooler temps you can just buy a new rad.
> Those closed loop systems are just meant to work for some time and then be thrown away. Considering the XSPC kits are only a little bit more, I don't know why you would go with a closed loop. Specially with these AMDs wanting nothing but more voltage.
> I have the Raystrom RS360 and it's a really, really nice kit. Everything is really nice and high quality. I will never go back to air or a closed loop system again, as long as this one doesn't leak all over my rig.


Quite frankly, because I don't wan't to deal with the effort. I move my rig around, a lot, and I need my cooling to "just work". The H100 happened to be a good mix of strong cooling, and easy portability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Multi: 24
> Bus: 200
> NB: 2200 @ 1.175
> HTT: 2200
> DRAM: 1.5v
> CPU/NB: 1.275v
> Core: 1.475
> *LLC: Medium*
> This is what I use for 4.8GHz. I'm sticking with 4.5GHz same settings except core voltage 1.4v


Medium allows for slight vdroop under load, High is the one that holds voltage stable. At least on Giga and I assume ASUS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> That is true. But given the fact that nothing has crashed or no signs of instability, I cannot believe that failing prime95 in 10 seconds and running linpack for 24+ hours with no errors is a sign of instability. I may be wrong with this but since there are so many programs that had problems with the module design of this chip, could there be a possibility that calculations with the shared float point be causing a problem? Prime95 has not been updated since I started overclocking back in 2004.


There isn't any one stability test to rule them all, so run the ones you think are best, and if it passes, good on ya.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah that's what I'm saying. I got mad that I was passing all stability test except prime95, so I went with defaults in CMOS and I failed on a core after 30 minutes. So I'm counting Prime95 out for the Vishera chips. Unless I somehow got a chip that is unstable at stock settings.


That's... strange. Wonder what's up with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> MB: Gigabyte 990fx-UD3
> CPU: 8350
> Cooling: XSPC Rasa 240
> Speed: 4.5ghz
> FSB @ 200
> NB @ 1.2375v
> vCore @ 1.39
> Memory @ 1866 1.5v
> Passes 10 runs of IBT on max. Sits around 55-60*C
> So far so good in prime after an hour. Temps sit around 55*C
> I found that upping the NB really helped stabilize things.
> At the moment im trying to get 4.6 stable @ 1.43v and 1.25v on the NB but it fails prime blend after 20mins. Heating is starting to become an issue as well.
> Currently 46*F here I have both of my windows open and fans pulling air in from the outside. Might need to put on a jacket soon!
> I'll keep you posted as I dial things in. Thinking about adjusting my ram voltage and timings. Also, i read this review last night. To get 4.7, they had to drop the NB speed to 2400.


That is _way_ too hot for a RASA kit, holy crap.


----------



## tking

stupid question whats the max safe temp for fx-8350 is it same as fx-8150 61C?


----------



## AWC5004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What's your NB clock at?


Left it stock
bus @ 200
NB @ 2000
HT @ 2600

I will say, I dropped my HT to 2400 and was able to run prime for 1hr with no errors @ 4.6


----------



## AWC5004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, seriously. No offence to Corsair RAM, I use it and it's good, but boy they have no OC headroom at all.
> See, I would have expected this in things that use 3-4 cores (games, primarily), but not just one... Looks like there's some overhead even for normal use.
> Ya know, I did try HWinfo64 after seeing your screenshots. It's nice, compliments my AIDA64 OSD very nicely.
> Quite frankly, because I don't wan't to deal with the effort. I move my rig around, a lot, and I need my cooling to "just work". The H100 happened to be a good mix of strong cooling, and easy portability.
> Medium allows for slight vdroop under load, High is the one that holds voltage stable. At least on Giga and I assume ASUS.
> There isn't any one stability test to rule them all, so run the ones you think are best, and if it passes, good on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's... strange. Wonder what's up with that.
> That is _way_ too hot for a RASA kit, holy crap.


yeah, i dont know what is up. I have reapplied MX-4 and reseated the block 3 times now. I dont know if my pump is starting to go or what.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> If you can do 4,6 [email protected] with 20/30 IBT runs, then I'd more inclined to just dump Prime95.
> Seriously, if it can take a 20 IBT run, then I'd rate it just fine for a 24/7.


Yeah, im going to try it tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> Left it stock
> bus @ 200
> NB @ 2000
> HT @ 2600
> I will say, I dropped my HT to 2400 and was able to run prime for 1hr with no errors @ 4.6


Stock NB on PD is 2.2Ghz, or should be.


----------



## KyadCK

BIOS update on 990FXA-UD3, no longer experimental.


----------



## sdlvx

I tell you what, I ******* love overclocking this chip and I'm just getting started. Trying to lock the ram into about 2.1ghz from the 1866mhz it's rated it and I just threw it at 4.4ghz.

I have a magic chip with some amazing cooling. 4.4ghz easy just with bus overclock at 1.34v, peak temp so far is 27c. I think you guys using those air coolers and closed loop systems are wasting your time and money.

I am running an XSPC Raystorm RS360 with distilled water and 6 fans on the rad in push pull. I had to make my own radiator mounts but it was definitely worth it seeing these temps. I'm gonna beat on it some more once I get windows updates installed. When you crash during those your OS is never the same and I'm finally getting everything set up and installed here.


----------



## AWC5004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Stock NB on PD is 2.2Ghz, or should be.


Typo on my part, you are correct. Currently at 2.2ghz


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I think you guys using those air coolers and closed loop systems are wasting your time and money.
> ..


I happy w/ my kuhler 920 max temp 45c IBT 4.4ghz


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> OK just ordered my Msi990fxa gd80 plus 16gb corsair vengeance 1866mhz ram kit ready for my fx8350 when they release them here in the UK.
> Also just ordered these
> Magicool Single 180mm Radiator G1/4" Price: 52.49 GBP
> XS-RAYS-AMD Product: XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock - AMD AM2/ AM3 and FM1 Price: 41.66 GBP
> 49100 Product: 12V Phobya DC12-220 Water Pump & Reservoir Combo Price: 43.20 GBP
> Going to install a waterloop on my FX8350 and put the rad on one of my FT02 cases 180mm intake fans, ill keep you all posted on the build and the OC, hoping for 5ghz with this setup.


u almost will have the same setup as me when i get my XSPC raystorm RX240 nd FX 8350 in DEC
cant wait







lets see what these GD80 can do


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> u almost will have the same setup as me until i get my XSPC raystorm RX240 nd FX 8350 in DEC
> cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see what these GD80 can do


Good you went with the Raystorm block. The Rasa are higher restriction and they don't work as well with the 720 pump that comes with it. You will absolutely love that kit. It was my first water kit but it really wasn't that bad to set up and it performs great.

Just whatever you do if you want colored water in your tubes, get colored tubes and don't go with the dyed stuff. Also, you might need extra hose. I wouldn't have had enough with the stuff they included.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BIOS update on 990FXA-UD3, no longer experimental.


Nice, I just updated. Not sure if it was different from 9e but I updated anyway.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> I happy w/ my kuhler 920 max temp 45c IBT 4.4ghz


I'm happy with my H100 max temp 53C Cine 5.0Ghz. I'd be colder, but I'm running extra voltage atm so I can play with speeds in-OS.

4.4 on a custom loop, lol, lot of work to do on that one... There's people hitting 5.0-5.2 on custom loops, 4.4 is nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Nice, I just updated. Not sure if it was different from 9e but I updated anyway.


I hope it fixes bus clocking, I can't get anything outside of stock FSB stable.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> MB: Gigabyte 990fx-UD3
> CPU: 8350
> Cooling: XSPC Rasa 240
> Speed: 4.5ghz
> FSB @ 200
> NB @ 1.2375v
> vCore @ 1.39
> Memory @ 1866 1.5v
> Passes 10 runs of IBT on max. Sits around 55-60*C
> So far so good in prime after an hour. Temps sit around 55*C
> I found that upping the NB really helped stabilize things.
> At the moment im trying to get 4.6 stable @ 1.43v and 1.25v on the NB but it fails prime blend after 20mins. Heating is starting to become an issue as well.
> Currently 46*F here I have both of my windows open and fans pulling air in from the outside. Might need to put on a jacket soon!
> I'll keep you posted as I dial things in. Thinking about adjusting my ram voltage and timings. Also, i read this review last night. To get 4.7, they had to drop the NB speed to 2400.


dude something is just not right there cuz u r running a RASA kit...i have seen one in forum reaching 50c max @ 5.1ghz with FX8350
i think ur GA990FXA-UD3 is holding u back cuz many r getting similar results like u with this board


----------



## bmgjet

Can confirm its the board, Tried my chip in my mates crosshair VFZ and my chip hit 5ghz on 1.5V and was getting up to 59C on his antec 620.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm happy with my H100 max temp 53C Cine 5.0Ghz. I'd be colder, but I'm running extra voltage atm so I can play with speeds in-OS.
> 4.4 on a custom loop, lol, lot of work to do on that one... There's people hitting 5.0-5.2 on custom loops, 4.4 is nothing.
> I hope it fixes bus clocking, I can't get anything outside of stock FSB stable.


dude what is ur ambient temp?
cuz u got some amazing results with H100 ! i mean dats almost as good as a Custom loop


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Good you went with the Raystorm block. The Rasa are higher restriction and they don't work as well with the 720 pump that comes with it. You will absolutely love that kit. It was my first water kit but it really wasn't that bad to set up and it performs great.
> Just whatever you do if you want colored water in your tubes, get colored tubes and don't go with the dyed stuff. Also, you might need extra hose. I wouldn't have had enough with the stuff they included.


Thanx man these tips will be needed when ordering mine








for now um horrified on mapping this kit...YES i am a noob @ WC


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> u almost will have the same setup as me when i get my XSPC raystorm RX240 nd FX 8350 in DEC
> cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see what these GD80 can do


My GD80V2 will be here on Wednesday along with my 8320. By the by, I just picked up some of this Patriot Viper 3 memory with NewEggs $13 off promo. Grabbed 16GBs for $51. Never have used Patriot before but at that price, its hard to pass up.


----------



## AWC5004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> dude something is just not right there cuz u r running a RASA kit...i have seen one in forum reaching 50c max @ 5.1ghz with FX8350
> i think ur GA990FXA-UD3 is holding u back cuz many r getting similar results like u with this board


The more i read, the more i agree with you. Even the rev 1.1 seem to be getting higher temps. I was previously running my fx-4100 @ 4.9 and only hitting 50*C with this exact setup.

Before i totally blame it on the board, im going to try my friends h100 out first.

If it is the board, then im hoping it is a bios issue that gigabyte can correct. I really dont want to purchase another MB. If i were to do that, then i would have just went with intel.


----------



## sdlvx

This thing is going to take a lot of dialing in. So, what exactly is the deal with these FX and voltage? If you keep the temps down can you keep giving it more? I really just want it to last until Steamroller. I booted about 5.3ghz at 1.6v and it froze in cinebench but 5.2ghz seems ok. Temps in the mid 50s with those volts.

EDIT: Btw for all you guys on UD3s having problems. I'm on a UD5 1.1 and things are going smoothly.


----------



## stickg1

I wouldn't say things aren't going smoothly with my UD3 1.1, I didn't expect to get 5.0GHz on my Antec Kuhler 620. I'm pretty good with 4.5GHz and LLC moving from 1.42-1.45v on heavy load. Temps are good, performance is great, time for some gaming!


----------



## sdlvx

I think these things don't like multis over 23. I'm gonna go for 5.3ghz again but with bus overclocking instead to see if I'm right.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> dude what is ur ambient temp?
> cuz u got some amazing results with H100 ! i mean dats almost as good as a Custom loop


Looks like 21-24C ambient, the setup is H100 with 4 Corsair fans in push/pull intake. Fans were at 100% via fan controller, but there isn't really a difference in temps past 80% or so, stupid aluminum fins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> The more i read, the more i agree with you. Even the rev 1.1 seem to be getting higher temps. I was previously running my fx-4100 @ 4.9 and only hitting 50*C with this exact setup.
> Before i totally blame it on the board, im going to try my friends h100 out first.
> If it is the board, then im hoping it is a bios issue that gigabyte can correct. I really dont want to purchase another MB. If i were to do that, then i would have just went with intel.


Dude, that's a quad-core... you have twice the cores in this thing, and you're surprised at higher temps? What cooling are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> This thing is going to take a lot of dialing in. So, what exactly is the deal with these FX and voltage? If you keep the temps down can you keep giving it more? I really just want it to last until Steamroller. I booted about 5.3ghz at 1.6v and it froze in cinebench but 5.2ghz seems ok. Temps in the mid 50s with those volts.
> EDIT: Btw for all you guys on UD3s having problems. I'm on a UD5 1.1 and things are going smoothly.


Besides the lack of FSB change (stably), same. But I haven't experimented with the new non-beta bios yet.

Thing is, there are a _lot_ of people who ended up with Rev 1.0... and the lack of LLC is killing them.


----------



## bmgjet

Wish there was a LLC mod for the R1.0.
Last 2 Gigabyte boards have ended up being rip offs.

So going to get a sabertooth 2 since I should be able to get the money to cover it from selling off my 8120 and ud3.


----------



## pony-tail

Is anybody on here running a 8350 on Linux ?
I ask as mine will be going on a machine using Linux Mint ( hopefully 14 if the beta is out by then )


----------



## Maurauder

If I were a betting man i'd say Gigabytes gonna release a bios for the rest of the boards tomorrow. That's when i'll try and OC as far as I can


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Is anybody on here running a 8350 on Linux ?
> I ask as mine will be going on a machine using Linux Mint ( hopefully 14 if the beta is out by then )


Yes. 




OpenSUSE 12.2 didn't skip a beat, just ran it as anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Wish there was a LLC mod for the R1.0.
> Last 2 Gigabyte boards have ended up being rip offs.
> So going to get a sabertooth 2 since I should be able to get the money to cover it from selling off my 8120 and ud3.


Good on ya, the Sabertooth is a sweet board.


----------



## pwnzilla61

just ran 30 [email protected] [email protected]=4.985ghz I might have to agree with sldvx, that over 23 is going to be a no no. If work didn't get in the way this week...I could try it get it past that. These chips do take some skill/knowledge to get them over 4.8. I am going to go mostly bus later this weekend and see where that gets me. Don't worry gaming benchmarks still to come. 1.5v should be fine for anyone as long a s temps are in check. ran 1.5 for over a year on my 8120.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Is anybody on here running a 8350 on Linux ?
> I ask as mine will be going on a machine using Linux Mint ( hopefully 14 if the beta is out by then )


I plan on running Funtoo when I get this overclock dialed in. Phoronix did some reviews with compiler optimizations and C-Ray was twice as fast with optimizations than it was without.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_bdver2_tuning&num=3

Since Funtoo is like Gentoo where you build your own OS, I think it should be very glorious indeed. I am eventually going to make a scene in blender and test render on Windows 7 and compare it to Funtoo optimized just to see how good AMD would be if we got optimized code. I'm thinking it's going to be a huge difference but I'm not sure.

Still trying to get this thing dialed in. I'm going 220x23 right now and I clocked the NB, RAM, and HT link down to eliminate variables. I think this ram is good for about 2.1ghz even though it's sold as 1866.

But even with LLC these gigas are a pain in the ass. I set it to medium and the voltage drops under load and I set to high and the voltage goes up. I'm talking .02v up and .06v down. Very annoying, my Asus P6T LLC worked much better.


----------



## hex65000

I picked up an 8350 at Microcenter and got a chance to drop the part in today.

I'm still battling with the overclock. I'm missing something obvious with the Sabertooth v1 board that had me running some crazy overclocks for a while. I could get into Windows and functional at 5.1+GHz. But if I ran Prime95 it would promptly barf. Mind you, my intended overclock for a first try was more like 4.8/4.9 GHz.

I've continued to dial the system around looking for a nice happy spot. What is clear, is when the CPU temp sensor reports at or above 50degC, a failure is likely. The end result is looking like around 4.5something GHz at about 1.42V. It's not where I want it to be, but I'm not aggressively chasing a top-end clockspeed. Something everyday stable is much more desirable than fast, but glitchy.

Hex.
[ is going to have to rework the mechanics of his computer soon enough... Bleah. ]


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I plan on running Funtoo when I get this overclock dialed in. Phoronix did some reviews with compiler optimizations and C-Ray was twice as fast with optimizations than it was without.
> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_bdver2_tuning&num=3
> Since Funtoo is like Gentoo where you build your own OS, I think it should be very glorious indeed. I am eventually going to make a scene in blender and test render on Windows 7 and compare it to Funtoo optimized just to see how good AMD would be if we got optimized code. I'm thinking it's going to be a huge difference but I'm not sure.
> Still trying to get this thing dialed in. I'm going 220x23 right now and I clocked the NB, RAM, and HT link down to eliminate variables. I think this ram is good for about 2.1ghz even though it's sold as 1866.
> But even with LLC these gigas are a pain in the ass. I set it to medium and the voltage drops under load and I set to high and the voltage goes up. I'm talking .02v up and .06v down. Very annoying, my Asus P6T LLC worked much better.


Looking forward to seeing how you go .
I have a Giga too but I have UD3 rev 1.0 with no LLC So most likely I won't be overclocking much


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hex65000*
> 
> I picked up an 8350 at Microcenter and got a chance to drop the part in today.
> I'm still battling with the overclock. I'm missing something obvious with the Sabertooth v1 board that had me running some crazy overclocks for a while. I could get into Windows and functional at 5.1+GHz. But if I ran Prime95 it would promptly barf. Mind you, my intended overclock for a first try was more like 4.8/4.9 GHz.
> I've continued to dial the system around looking for a nice happy spot. What is clear, is when the CPU temp sensor reports at or above 50degC, a failure is likely. The end result is looking like around 4.5something GHz at about 1.42V. It's not where I want it to be, but I'm not aggressively chasing a top-end clockspeed. Something everyday stable is much more desirable than fast, but glitchy.
> Hex.
> [ is going to have to rework the mechanics of his computer soon enough... Bleah. ]


Try keeping the multiplier under 23. NB v should be 1.25-3. That might get you a higher clock. Keep the ht under 2400.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hex65000*
> 
> I picked up an 8350 at Microcenter and got a chance to drop the part in today.
> I'm still battling with the overclock. I'm missing something obvious with the Sabertooth v1 board that had me running some crazy overclocks for a while. I could get into Windows and functional at 5.1+GHz. But if I ran Prime95 it would promptly barf. Mind you, my intended overclock for a first try was more like 4.8/4.9 GHz.
> I've continued to dial the system around looking for a nice happy spot. What is clear, is when the CPU temp sensor reports at or above 50degC, a failure is likely. The end result is looking like around 4.5something GHz at about 1.42V. It's not where I want it to be, but I'm not aggressively chasing a top-end clockspeed. Something everyday stable is much more desirable than fast, but glitchy.
> Hex.
> [ is going to have to rework the mechanics of his computer soon enough... Bleah. ]


For some reason, Prime seems to be puking all over PD for no reason. One owner even had Prime die on stock settings. Try IBT?


----------



## LiquidHaus

i've also been trying to get mine to 5.3ghz but it's been crashing every time it boots to desktop. posts all day long though.

the sweet spot for me multi wise is 22.5


----------



## dstoler

HT for me is at 2400mhz I got .7 more points in cinebench taking it from 2200 to 2400 and thats consistently better not just a fluke. I jsut downloaded windows 8 for $14.99 so I am about to do a fresh install. I am itching to try out the ultra fast boot and restart to uefi. I have been wearing out the delete key on my keyboard haha. I jsut got AIDA64 and lemme tell you, WOW what a program. It practically does everything. Really awesome stuff! Earlier I ran a cinebench test at 4.8ghz and got to "69c" well realized after dling AIDA64 that the 69c was just socket temp and the actual core temp was only 58/59c! So I am good to go in that department. Maybe after I install win 8 I can try for higher 24/7 then the 4.6ghz im at now.


----------



## sdlvx

Well, I had a rough time at 5060 with 23 x 220 but 22.5 x 227 was easy. Gonna report back soon.

Also pony-tail I hate this crap they are doing. I think the mobo makers are upset that AMD doesn't come out with a new socket every 6 months so they're trying to give people reasons to buy new boards. But I don't know what the hell they are thinking, who would spend $150 on an overclocking board just for LLC? We need someone very brave to flash the new BIOS to a rev 1.0. They have dual bios anyways, it's not like you'd brick your board.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> If I were a betting man i'd say Gigabytes gonna release a bios for the rest of the boards tomorrow. That's when i'll try and OC as far as I can


I tried the bios update for mine already. It did absolutely nothing. lol


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I had a rough time at 5060 with 23 x 220 but 22.5 x 227 was easy. Gonna report back soon.
> Also pony-tail I hate this crap they are doing. I think the mobo makers are upset that AMD doesn't come out with a new socket every 6 months so they're trying to give people reasons to buy new boards. But I don't know what the hell they are thinking, who would spend $150 on an overclocking board just for LLC? We need someone very brave to flash the new BIOS to a rev 1.0. They have dual bios anyways, it's not like you'd brick your board.


Really is looking like anything over 22.5 kills it. I am noticing soon as a go over 23 no matter what my test fail.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> I tried the bios update for mine already. It did absolutely nothing. lol


you are by me im in Escondido


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I had a rough time at 5060 with 23 x 220 but 22.5 x 227 was easy. Gonna report back soon.
> Also pony-tail I hate this crap they are doing. I think the mobo makers are upset that AMD doesn't come out with a new socket every 6 months so they're trying to give people reasons to buy new boards. But I don't know what the hell they are thinking, who would spend $150 on an overclocking board just for LLC? We need someone very brave to flash the new BIOS to a rev 1.0. They have dual bios anyways, it's not like you'd brick your board.


Unfortunately after much research I found out that LLC is a software controlled hardware implementation . So adding the software (bios) without the hardware could have some unforeseen complications without any benefit . So I just have to put up with the Vdroop ( my current plan ) or buy a new board ( not going to happen any time before Christmas ) .


----------



## Red1776

Thing is, there are a lot of people who ended up with Rev 1.0... and the lack of LLC is killing them.
Edited by KyadCK - Today at 9:18 pm

^^^ this

Someone here tried to tell everyone that LLC meant nothing yesterday, so I thought I would try to put a bit of illustration to it.

You have CPU's in forum that have 1.2 Billion Transistors packed into a 315mm ² area and are operating at around 150,000 MIPS (Million instructions per second)
If you are feeding it electricity that looks like this:


It's like trying to play an album on a turntable in the back seat of a VW beetle while driving down this road at a 100MPH


----------



## sdlvx

I'm having problems with anything over 5.1ghz in IBT. I am getting tired, it was a long day between building this thing and raking leaves. I might be calling it quits soon but if no one beats me to it I will set the bus to something stupidly low (like 150) and then raise the multi high and see what effect it has. Then, I'll probably raise the bus super high and keep the multis lower just to see what happens.

I guess for me since 5.1ghz seems to be my limit no matter what I do (my volts are already 1.6, I have a feeling I may start an AMD CPU tin can collection), I would try 150 x 35 and then 250 x 20.5 so I'm just barely ahead of where I am now to see what gets me that little bit further.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Really is looking like anything over 22.5 kills it. I am noticing soon as a go over 23 no matter what my test fail.


what version is youre croshair? me i have a croshair V version 1


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> For some reason, Prime seems to be puking all over PD for no reason. One owner even had Prime die on stock settings. Try IBT?


Thats pretty Fishy of Prime95 test if a Cpu is stable .. i would not point the finger at Prime95 Just yet... And see what is causes it.. with changes setting..

Then going to the prime95 Creator and asking whats up.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> what version is youre croshair? me i have a croshair V version 1


Original(Not Z) with latest bios.


----------



## dahaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Thats pretty Fishy of Prime95 test if a Cpu is stable .. i would not point the finger at Prime95 Just yet... And see what is causes it.. with changes setting..
> Then going to the prime95 Creator and asking whats up.


I can confirm this happening on my 8350 with the Asrock 990fx Fatality board. Core 8 would fail within 5 minutes at stock. No bsod or lockups.

I think what was causing it was the APM setting in the BIOS which affects the vcore. It would drop to 1.2-1.3v while at 4ghz - lower than the 1.375v which it is suppose to stay under load. I disabled APM and ran prime for 5 hours with no problems after this.

For those on Asrock boards - I noticed setting LLC to 50% eliminated drooping as well as excess voltage.


----------



## naved777

anyone tried MaXXMeM with Vishera?
hows the memory performance cuz Intel manhandles that benchmark


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Thats pretty Fishy of Prime95 test if a Cpu is stable .. i would not point the finger at Prime95 Just yet... And see what is causes it.. with changes setting..
> Then going to the prime95 Creator and asking whats up.


Someone explained it as something to do with the FPUs... or something... in the Module design. I dunno, I don't run Prime anyway.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> anyone tried MaXXMeM with Vishera?
> hows the memory performance cuz Intel manhandles that benchmark


I was going to, but the DL link has been down


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dahaha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Thats pretty Fishy of Prime95 test if a Cpu is stable .. i would not point the finger at Prime95 Just yet... And see what is causes it.. with changes setting..
> Then going to the prime95 Creator and asking whats up.
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm this happening on my 8350 with the Asrock 990fx Fatality board. Core 8 would fail within 5 minutes at stock. No bsod or lockups.
> 
> I think what was causing it was the APM setting in the BIOS which affects the vcore. It would drop to 1.2-1.3v while at 4ghz - lower than the 1.375v which it is suppose to stay under load. I disabled APM and ran prime for 5 hours with no problems after this.
> 
> For those on Asrock boards - I noticed setting LLC to 50% eliminated drooping as well as excess voltage.
Click to expand...

Just wanna say I have a fatal1ty board and my LLC does not behave that way. 50% and higher for me causes vdroop so at 100% its very unstable vdroop. 25% is rock steady to uefi voltage settings and disabled has an increase in voltage under load by almost too much.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was going to, but the DL link has been down


Here u go








http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=859


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Here u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=859


That ones working, thanks


----------



## Raven.7

Adding to the list of people who have already mentioned. Anything over 22.5x is almost impossible.

Time to start Bus OCing. I have't done this since the C2D days.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Adding to the list of people who have already mentioned.
> Anything over 22.5x is almost impossible.


So... BIOS issue like my inability to change FSB? That would suck. Wonder how responsive ASUS techs are with BIOS issues.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That ones working, thanks


Wanted that tool too, thanks much.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Adding to the list of people who have already mentioned.
> Anything over 22.5x is almost impossible.


Starting to look as if there is a significant Binning difference between the 8350 and 8320?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I'm having problems with anything over 5.1ghz in IBT. I am getting tired, it was a long day between building this thing and raking leaves. I might be calling it quits soon but if no one beats me to it I will set the bus to something stupidly low (like 150) and then raise the multi high and see what effect it has. Then, I'll probably raise the bus super high and keep the multis lower just to see what happens.
> I guess for me since 5.1ghz seems to be my limit no matter what I do (my volts are already 1.6, I have a feeling I may start an AMD CPU tin can collection), I would try 150 x 35 and then 250 x 20.5 so I'm just barely ahead of where I am now to see what gets me that little bit further.


looking forward to what you discover. i never thought about lowering the bus speed below 200.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Adding to the list of people who have already mentioned.
> Anything over 22.5x is almost impossible.


Be sure I'm on that owners list if that's what your talking about. ;p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Starting to look as if there is a significant Binning difference between the 8350 and 8320?


That, we should know in the following week, most of us still lack all of our hardware and are waiting for monday/tuesday to roll by.


----------



## Raven.7

I want to try enabling CPU Spread Spectrum and seeing if it helps...


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Adding to the list of people who have already mentioned. Anything over 22.5x is almost impossible.
> Time to start Bus OCing. I have't done this since the C2D days.


i wanna be in top 5


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Starting to look as if there is a significant Binning difference between the 8350 and 8320?


Makes me pleased that I got the 8350 .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Be sure I'm on that owners list if that's what your talking about. ;p
> *That, we should know in the following week, most of us still lack all of our hardware and are waiting for monday/tuesday to roll by.*


Get your chip already, sheesh. At this rate you're going to hae to hunt down the truck and take it yourself.

Anyway:

5.0Ghz
2.2 NB
2.2 HT
1600 10-10-10-27


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Makes me pleased that I got the 8350 .


Well I am just wondering because I am hearing rumblings that there may be a 8370 coming down the line. That would make the binning a bit more restrictive so they don't cannibalize their own sales.

(I have nothing concrete to base that on BTW other than it fits the logic of innuendo)


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Get your chip already, sheesh. At this rate you're going to hae to hunt down the truck and take it yourself.
> Anyway:
> 5.0Ghz
> 2.2 NB
> 2.2 HT
> 1600 10-10-10-27


very nice


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Get your chip already, sheesh. At this rate you're going to hae to hunt down the truck and take it yourself.
> Anyway:
> 5.0Ghz
> 2.2 NB
> 2.2 HT
> 1600 10-10-10-27


Yeah no kidding, still mad it was pushed to tues.









On another note, your memory seems to be pretty horrid timing/speed wise, it is def hurting your perf.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I am just wondering because I am hearing rumblings that there may be a 8370 coming down the line. That would make the binning a bit more restrictive so they don't cannibalize their own sales.
> (I have nothing concrete to base that on BTW other than it fits the logic of innuendo)


We heard the same about 8170 too. I have my doubts. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> very nice


Really? Never used MaxxMEM before, I have no idea at all where I stand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah no kidding, still mad it was pushed to tues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, your memory seems to be pretty horrid timing/speed wise, it is def hurting your perf.


Yes, well, you see the RAM I have? Avoid it. It doesn't OC at all.

I'll jump it to 2.6/2.6 and 1600 9-9-9 in a bit, that should get me a bit higher.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Really? Never used MaxxMEM before, I have no idea at all where I stand.
> Yes, well, you see the RAM I have? Avoid it. It doesn't OC at all.
> I'll jump it to 2.6/2.6 and 1600 9-9-9 in a bit, that should get me a bit higher.


Yeah, I have 2133 stuff just waiting to be used, it's stock 1.5v 11-11-11-30-2t, little more voltage and timings can be tightened some, or some clock dropped if need to to get them lower. Do wish I had some of those samsung 30nm's, but have what I have.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I am just wondering because I am hearing rumblings that there may be a 8370 coming down the line. That would make the binning a bit more restrictive so they don't cannibalize their own sales.
> (I have nothing concrete to base that on BTW other than it fits the logic of innuendo)


The way it is looking , if their manufacturing process improves an 8370 would be quite logical - From a marketing point of view an extra few hundred Mhz would start giving the i5 spintels a scare and improve AMD's standing in the market ( put a smile on the shareholders faces ) . But it would mean little here because the best binned chips would become 8370 and the overclocking headroom of the 8350 would be reduced because all of the better ones would become 8370 .
But yes I can see this happening .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah, I have 2133 stuff just waiting to be used, it's stock 1.5v 11-11-11-30-2t, little more voltage and timings can be tightened some, or some clock dropped if need to to get them lower. Do wish I had some of those samsung 30nm's, but have what I have.


Ya, well, look what happens with 2.6 NB, 2.6HT, 1600 9-9-9.



+822
+1056
+445

-5.3


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Really? Never used MaxxMEM before, I have no idea at all where I stand.
> Yes, well, you see the RAM I have? Avoid it. It doesn't OC at all.
> I'll jump it to 2.6/2.6 and 1600 9-9-9 in a bit, that should get me a bit higher.


your mem write.

here's mine:


----------



## Raven.7

Owner's list spread sheet is now up on the original post! As soon as we're ready to start collecting data, I'll let you know!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, well, look what happens with 2.6 NB, 2.6HT, 1600 9-9-9.


Getting better, still, if you can get under 50ns latency and some higher speeds and you should be pushing 20 to 25 instead of 15 on memcpy for example.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Get your chip already, sheesh. At this rate you're going to hae to hunt down the truck and take it yourself.
> Anyway:
> 5.0Ghz
> 2.2 NB
> 2.2 HT
> 1600 10-10-10-27


I matched you speed and got about the same. Time for the Mushkin 2133


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Really? Never used MaxxMEM before, I have no idea at all where I stand.
> Yes, well, you see the RAM I have? Avoid it. It doesn't OC at all.
> I'll jump it to 2.6/2.6 and 1600 9-9-9 in a bit, that should get me a bit higher.


I run Samsung's 30NM sticks, they are by far some of the most flexible sticks on the market. I run mine at 1600 MHz @ 8-8-8-20 on 1.3v (sweet spot), tons of others said they run theirs at 2133 MHz @ 9-9-9-24 on 1.5v.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I matched you speed and got about the same. Time for the Mushkin 2133


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> your mem write.
> here's mine:


Quick update: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/1480#post_18470129


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> I run Samsung's 30NM sticks, they are by far some of the most flexible sticks on the market. I run mine at 1600 MHz @ 8-8-8-20 on 1.3v (sweet spot), tons of others said they run theirs at 2133 MHz @ 9-9-9-24 on 1.5v.


Unlike my current set however, they do not come in 8GB sticks.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Unlike my current set however, they do not come in 8GB sticks.


Once 8gb 30nm sticks exist, I will likely get them myself, still rocking 4's that I got in 2011.


----------



## bmgjet

2ghz ram kit
timings 9,11,9,27,50
NB 2500mhz
HT 2750mhz


Dont know why write speeds slower then my 8120 when it was running the same speed ram and timings.


----------



## sdlvx

I think this 23x multi thing may have to do with all of us having immature BIOS.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 2ghz ram kit
> timings 9,11,9,27,50
> NB 2500mhz
> HT 2750mhz
> 
> Dont know why write speeds slower then my 8120 when it was running the same speed ram and timings.


timings 9,11,9,27,50?
Somethings wrong if your running things that high and your benches are that low.

Which attribute does that 50 represent btw?, usually people list 1T or 2T for the 4th then cas. So not sure what you have set at 50, and why are all the timings and such star'd out in Maxmem.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 2ghz ram kit
> timings 9,11,9,27,50
> NB 2500mhz
> HT 2750mhz
> 
> Dont know why write speeds slower then my 8120 when it was running the same speed ram and timings.


What happens if HT and NB clocks are the same? You should be scoring much higher than me.

EDIT: Also, bus speed?


----------



## bmgjet

They are 2T
TRC is 50

These sticks have always been slower then they should have on my UD3
On my mates board they did way better at the exact same settings when I had my 8120 in his board because I haddnt gotten the UD3 yet.










Here is a CPU-Z screen of them as they are now.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Really? Never used MaxxMEM before, I have no idea at all where I stand.


If you want to know where you stand compared to others look at the AMD MAxxMem thread. I'm on there with 10.11GB/s.


----------



## Ryncrash

Ok just installed my 8350 and have it nice and stable at 4.5 w/ 1.38750 volts


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Once 8gb 30nm sticks exist, I will likely get them myself, still rocking 4's that I got in 2011.


Well you can keep waiting, because they will never exist. The 30nm fab process only allows for 8GB, for max density per channel. We will see 8GB sticks, but they will be based off Samsungs 20nm fab process. Which isn't a bad thing, the bad thing is when exactly will we see them on the market.


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> 
> Ok just installed my 8350 and have it nice and stable at 4.5 w/ 1.38750 volts


Bye the way thats on Havik 140 by NZXT


----------



## Ryncrash

Question?
I know that the FX 8150/8120 had a max safe temp for overclocking of 61c.
So what is the MAX safe temps for FX-8350/8320


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What happens if HT and NB clocks are the same? You should be scoring much higher than me.
> EDIT: Also, bus speed?


Tried them both the same at 2500mhz and write speed went up but read and copy went down more then write went up.
Also tried them at there stock speeds of 2200mhz nb and 2600mhz ht and score went down on everything by quite a bit.

No idea what speed the sticks are ment to run but I manually set them to 180ms
Other options are 300ms which made everything slower and 90ns when only posts half the time but doesnt error in windows with a 10min blast of prime and memtest.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Tried them both the same at 2500mhz and write speed went up but read and copy went down more then write went up.
> Also tried them at there stock speeds of 2200mhz nb and 2600mhz ht and score went down on everything by quite a bit.
> No idea what speed the sticks are ment to run but I manually set them to 180ms
> Other options are 300ms which made everything slower and 90ns when only posts half the time but doesnt error in windows with a 10min blast of prime and memtest.


Na, FSB man. Although interesting info on the times. I'm pretty much forced to run 300 myself, damn these 8GB sticks... I'm gunna re-boot with my 2x2GB 1866 HyperX kit and let 'er run, see what I can get.


----------



## KyadCK




----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> your mem write.
> here's mine:


gave it a run


----------



## bmgjet

FSB is 250mhz
Just tried the other slots in my motherboard 1/3 instead of 2/4 and it gave me another option 160ms which is what Iv tried running this time.
read/copy/write are all around the same but latency has dropped to 51.2ms


----------



## endevite

Ok guys, for your Vishera rigs, since some showed interest in the ssd 830 samsungs.

Microcenter to the rescue $149 USD for a samsung 830 256gb drive. This is the lowest I've seen yet.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/385838/830_Series_MZ-7PC256B-WW_256GB_SATA_60Gb-s_25_Internal_Solid_State_Drive_%28SSD%29_with_3-core_MCX_Controller

edit: on another note
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


Much better, can you tighten the timings any?


----------



## sdlvx

Well we've kind of moved on from the 23x multi thing, but I can confirm there's something up. At about 5.1ghz using 22.5x or 23x I can run IBT fine and pass. 200 x 25 = not even able to post.

Something is definitely up. I think I might join you guys with the 250 bus and see what happens.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well we've kind of moved on from the 23x multi thing, but I can confirm there's something up. At about 5.1ghz using 22.5x or 23x I can run IBT fine and pass. 200 x 25 = not even able to post.
> Something is definitely up. I think I might join you guys with the 250 bus and see what happens.


Is that with a vdda bump up to 2.6/2.7 maybe even 2.8?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ok guys, for your Vishera rigs, since some showed interest in the ssd 830 samsungs.
> Microcenter to the rescue $149 USD for a samsung 830 256gb drive. This is the lowest I've seen yet.
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/385838/830_Series_MZ-7PC256B-WW_256GB_SATA_60Gb-s_25_Internal_Solid_State_Drive_%28SSD%29_with_3-core_MCX_Controller
> edit: on another note
> Much better, can you tighten the timings any?


Had to loosen to 2T just to boot. They aren't exactly my daily kit, so I don't know what they can do. I just happen to have them sitting around and they happen to be high-speed.


----------



## bmgjet

Can some one share there 1.99 version. Can only find 1.50 to download on google and iv got 1.91.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Had to loosen to 2T just to boot. They aren't exactly my daily kit, so I don't know what they can do. I just happen to have them sitting around and they happen to be high-speed.


At the very least they are am improvement, wonder how far you can take them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Can some one share there 1.99 version. Can only find 1.50 to download on google and iv got 1.91.


Credit goes to naved777 for the original link few pages back.

http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=859


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Is that with a vdda bump up to 2.6/2.7 maybe even 2.8?


What is vdda called in giga BIOS?


----------



## bmgjet

Thanks,
And thanks to naved777


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Can some one share there 1.99 version. Can only find 1.50 to download on google and iv got 1.91.


Download


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> What is vdda called in giga BIOS?


Not even sure, don't even know if giga boards can adjust it. : /


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> What is vdda called in giga BIOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Not even sure, don't even know if giga boards can adjust it. : /


You can, it's called pll on gigabyte mobos.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Not even sure, don't even know if giga boards can adjust it. : /


I found it. It is the PLL on Giga boards. On my i7 920 I don't remember that ever doing anything, but I wasn't multi overclocking there so that might explain a lot.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995

Why the hell is it so hard for the mobo guys to name everything the same?


----------



## midweskid

Going to see if I can do 4.5 with the same vcore.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I found it. It is the PLL on Giga boards. On my i7 920 I don't remember that ever doing anything, but I wasn't multi overclocking there so that might explain a lot.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995
> Why the hell is it so hard for the mobo guys to name everything the same?


Because everyone has a standard, doesn't matter that ruins the concept of a standard. ;p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midweskid*
> 
> Going to see if I can do 4.5 with the same vcore.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Not bad at all with that v, what board/bios is that?


----------



## endevite

double


----------



## midweskid

Hello,

The board is a Asus, M5A99FX PRO R2.0: and the bios version is 1006.


----------



## Hokies83

Playing with my Htpc today heh.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Playing with my Htpc today heh.


Pfft boo, lol, trying to find the relevance to amds. ;p


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Pfft boo, lol, trying to find the relevance to amds. ;p


Active thread and i wanna be apart of it







and it is something cools!

I shall Put an Amd Sticker on it! A 1600mhz OC on a LynnField is nothing to laugh at either.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Playing with my Htpc today heh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Shoo! Get out of our thread!







Nice OC though.

On topic, I am still stuck at a somewhat-(IBT)-unstable 4.5 GHz. Is the original Crosshair V Formula good for Vishera OCing? My local Micro Center has an open box one for $150...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Shoo! Get out of our thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice OC though.
> On topic, I am still stuck at a somewhat-(IBT)-unstable 4.5 GHz. Is the original Crosshair V Formula good for Vishera OCing? My local Micro Center has an open box one for $150...


The chv's seem to be the dominating board right now, with everything else being the hard to do well.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Shoo! Get out of our thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice OC though.
> On topic, I am still stuck at a somewhat-(IBT)-unstable 4.5 GHz. Is the original Crosshair V Formula good for Vishera OCing? My local Micro Center has an open box one for $150...
> 
> 
> 
> The chv's seem to be the dominating board right now, with everything else being the hard to do well.
Click to expand...

Alright, I may buy that then, if it is still there after I get paid.


----------



## Raven.7

Owners List Spreadsheet is up. In order to keep the chart relevant and free of unnecessary information, only 4.5GHZ+ Overclocks a CPU-Z validation link can be submitted. The table will be sorted based on core speed periodically until I figure out how to make it do so automatically, as google has disabled the built-in option for forms.

Please refrain from submitting this form unless your chip is STABLE 24/7.

The form can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDdLM25iWm1yRjkyN05ITWJINjAtMWc6MQ#gid=0


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> The chv's seem to be the dominating board right now, with everything else being the hard to do well.


I wouldn't say that,










UD7 here


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I wouldn't say that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UD7 here


Impressed, people haven't been having the best of times with giga boards, you even did it under 1.6v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Owners List Spreadsheet is up. In order to keep the chart relevant and free of unnecessary information, only 4.5GHZ+ Overclocks a CPU-Z validation link can be submitted. The table will be sorted based on core speed periodically until I figure out how to make it do so automatically, as google has disabled the built-in option for forms.
> 
> Please refrain from submitting this form unless your chip is STABLE 24/7.
> 
> The form can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDdLM25iWm1yRjkyN05ITWJINjAtMWc6MQ#gid=0


What is sheet 3 for? Also should the club be renamed to the OC'd Vishera Owners club due to the 4.5ghz+ req?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Impressed, people haven't been having the best of times with giga boards, you even did it under 1.6v.
> What is sheet 3 for? ;p


LLC makes a big difference

Raven said a while back he was going to start organizing and charting this thread


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> Also should the club be renamed to the OC'd Vishera Owners club due to the 4.5ghz+ req?


I beg to differ, the 4.5Ghz is just a guideline to keep the chart useful. There is no point of having 300 people listed on there when 200 just have the chip at stock settings, for example. I might rename the chart header though.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I beg to differ, the 4.5Ghz is just a guideline to keep the chart useful. There is no point of having 300 people listed on there when 200 just have the chip at stock settings, for example. I might rename the chart header though.


Sounds good, was just curious,sadly it means I have to wait until the chip shows now to be on it. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Owners List Spreadsheet is up. In order to keep the chart relevant and free of unnecessary information, only 4.5GHZ+ Overclocks a CPU-Z validation link can be submitted. The table will be sorted based on core speed periodically until I figure out how to make it do so automatically, as google has disabled the built-in option for forms.
> 
> Please refrain from submitting this form unless your chip is STABLE 24/7.
> 
> The form can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDdLM25iWm1yRjkyN05ITWJINjAtMWc6MQ#gid=0


Submitted my conservative settings. Extra volts, tuned down RAM/HT/NB, etc. Not enough proof that my "better" settings are fully stable, even in my opinion.

EDIT: also, LLC was set a notch above normal, so CPU-Z says 1.536, though BIOS is set for 1.52. Not sure if you care enough to change it.

EDIT 2: Newegg isn't the only place to buy now, they seem fairly available everywhere as long as they aren't sold out. Perhaps ask us to list the places we can find them based on country we're in? (mostly for the EU/AUS)


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Submitted my conservative settings. Extra volts, tuned down RAM/HT/NB, etc. Not enough proof that my "better" settings are fully stable, even in my opinion.
> EDIT: also, LLC was set a notch above normal, so CPU-Z says 1.536, though BIOS is set for 1.52. Not sure if you care enough to change it.
> EDIT 2: Newegg isn't the only place to buy now, they seem fairly available everywhere as long as they aren't sold out. Perhaps ask us to list the places we can find them based on country we're in? (mostly for the EU/AUS)


Added LLC option to the spreadsheet.


----------



## Raven.7

Also updated the "Where to Buy" for North America. If anyone wants to draw up a list for EU, be my guest. I'm not knowledgeable on their big stores.


----------



## wolvers

Page 155! You lot have been busy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> just come from an i7 920 and P6T Deluxe


What's your initial thoughts on going from the 920? This is the change I'm going to make.


----------



## bmgjet

Bit the bullet on a sabertooth 2.0 so hopefully its not a dud like the UD3 has been.

If a i7 920 in a p6t is anything like a i7 930 that my mate has at 4ghz in a p6t then pile driver is a upgrade over it except in memory speeds.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Added LLC option to the spreadsheet.


We just re-submit with the same name then?


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> If a i7 920 in a p6t is anything like a i7 930 that my mate has at 4ghz in a p6t then pile driver is a upgrade over it except in memory speeds.


An upgrade stock vs stock, clock vs clock clocks max clocks?


----------



## PaddieMayne

Its OK for all you guys as there's no Pile drivers for sale anywhere in the UK and its really starting to wind me up.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Its OK for all you guys as there's no Pile drivers for sale anywhere in the UK and its really starting to wind me up.


PC Case Gear still has some in Australia - but quite a few others are waiting on stock during the next few days .
The new Vishera FX CPUs seem to be selling quite well .


----------



## bmgjet




----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*


Alright, what program is that?


----------



## spark9990

Hi,

I have a few questions regarding regarding these CPUs,

1. What are the the stock voltage (vcore) of the CPUs, and how much can it overclock on stock voltage?
2. Anyone played around with pscheck for low custom CnQ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, what program is that?


Performance Test 7.0


----------



## endevite

Hey guys, looks like hardware canucks (what looks to have been on a rev1 sabertooth board) managed to pull 4.9ghz on air @ a 24.5x mult and 1.464v on a 8350. Anyone want to contact them and see what exact settings were used board wise?

link to the overclock:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57446-fx-8350-cpu-review-amds-vishera-arrives-21.html

Edit: Side note, they are using G.Skill TridentX 2400, but they are using it @ 1600, and a 850watt seasonic with a gtx 670.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I want to try enabling CPU Spread Spectrum and seeing if it helps...


If I had all those crazy options on my board I would be trying all sorts of combinations or atleast looking them up and finding out what they are and optimal settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Question?
> I know that the FX 8150/8120 had a max safe temp for overclocking of 61c.
> So what is the MAX safe temps for FX-8350/8320


I would still keep it around 61 for long periods of time, 70c is the cut off where the PC will turn off or throttle to cool the CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> LLC makes a big difference
> Raven said a while back he was going to start organizing and charting this thread


What LLC setting do you use? On my UD3 R1.1 LLC is relatively ineffective and it still raises my voltage .02-.07v


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Playing with my Htpc today heh.


I have the same case for my htpc. Didn't know you could fit a 120mm rad in there. What brand is that?

Also anyone know if the 8350 is CrossHair IV Formula compatible?

Thanks.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spark9990*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a few questions regarding regarding these CPUs,
> 1. What are the the stock voltage (vcore) of the CPUs, and how much can it overclock on stock voltage?
> 2. Anyone played around with pscheck for low custom CnQ?


1. Stock voltage for my FX-8320 is 1.362v, max OC for me using just multiplier on stock voltage was 4.3GHz.
2. No I have not.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

*yawns*

Anyone get 5ghz on an h80 yet? I've seen a few H100's do it, but not H80's yet.


----------



## stickg1

You guys might be on to something with the low multi higher FSB OC:


----------



## stickg1

In fact I think I have found my new 24/7 stable OC. Slightly up from 4.5GHz but the temps are great and performance is up. (Note my sweet AMD background I found through Google Images)


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You guys might be on to something with the low multi higher FSB OC:


i have found that with most of my amd cpus.
cooler, lower volts and more stable.
overclocks the memory also, so keep an eye on that.

-dimwit-

i plan on ordering my 8350 later today from TD-if they still have them in stock.


----------



## bao28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I have the same case for my htpc. Didn't know you could fit a 120mm rad in there. What brand is that?
> Also anyone know if the 8350 is CrossHair IV Formula compatible?
> Thanks.


as per asus customer service


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Technical Service.
> 
> I'm sorry to say M4A series motherboard doesn't officially support FX CPUs.
> http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=M4A89GTD PRO/USB3&os=&hashedid=eCWbkolMf0DOW0IV
> 
> From cpu support list, you could see we only beta support some FX CPUs.
> This means, you could only use it for a try. Any bugs, we won't release new bios to resolve it.
> 
> We have released M5A series motherboards to officially support AM3+ CPUs. You could choose one of them.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble. Wish you a good day.
> 
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us again.
> Best Regards,
> Cherry
> ASUS Global Technical Support Center






so, id say not officially supported. But your best bet is to try, since the architecture is so similar anyway, and there have been many cases of PD being supported on bulldozer bios.

and id be really grateful if you can post results of your trial XD


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> In fact I think I have found my new 24/7 stable OC. Slightly up from 4.5GHz but the temps are great and performance is up. (Note my sweet AMD background I found through Google Images)


How's the performance at that speed?


----------



## Anonaru

Starting to get by the limitations of the Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 board (Thank god I don't have revision 1.0)

Using a 8320, I'm able to get all 8 cores running stable at 4.7 ghz at the moment. My next route is to up the FSB (I'm at the 22.5 multi, already upped the FSB slightly) This was verified by passing Prime95 for 10 hours overnight. If it passes prime with all of Prime's problems, I'm pretty satisfied.

Seems upping PLL voltage is making a huge diff. as far as stability is concerned. Temperatures going to be my biggest limitation, though. (This is being cooled by a small closed-loop water cooler newegg had on sale recently)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonaru*
> 
> Starting to get by the limitations of the Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 board (Thank god I don't have revision 1.0)
> Using a 8320, I'm able to get all 8 cores running stable at 4.7 ghz at the moment. My next route is to up the FSB (I'm at the 22.5 multi, already upped the FSB slightly) This was verified by passing Prime95 for 10 hours overnight. If it passes prime with all of Prime's problems, I'm pretty satisfied.
> Seems upping PLL voltage is making a huge diff. as far as stability is concerned. Temperatures going to be my biggest limitation, though. (This is being cooled by a small closed-loop water cooler newegg had on sale recently)


Can you list your settings please? I have the same board and chip. I also use a closed loop cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> How's the performance at that speed?


Performance is great, my cinebench score beats my FX-8150 @ 5.0GHz. The performance is a little better than when I had it (Vishera) at 4.6GHz with just multiplier. FSB adjustments are crucial.


----------



## Anonaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Can you list your settings please? I have the same board and chip. I also use a closed loop cooler.
> Performance is great, my cinebench score beats my FX-8150 @ 5.0GHz. The performance is a little better than when I had it (Vishera) at 4.6GHz with just multiplier. FSB adjustments are crucial.


FSB- 214MHz
Multi- 22x (Lowering fsb and using 22.5 works just as well, but scores lower in cinabench)
PLLv- 2.515
NBChipv- 1.105 (For some reason this mattered in IBT, but not Prime)
HTv- 1.205
NBv- 1.275
CPU- 1.525

I'm working on 4.8 right now









EDIT-- The 4.7 previously stated seems to be plenty stable (And quite a bit cooler) at 1.5v. I'm running prime as we speak, am about 10 minutes in, no problems yet. That PLL voltage seems to basically be the savior of this chip haha


----------



## tinouthedino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 2ghz ram kit
> timings 9,11,9,27,50
> NB 2500mhz
> HT 2750mhz
> 
> Dont know why write speeds slower then my 8120 when it was running the same speed ram and timings.


Willing to bet that its because your HTT and NB are not running at the same frequency


----------



## 12Cores

I found that with Bulldozer adding FSB and lowering the multi was the only way to achieve high overclocks with my chip. I see a lot of the reviewers hitting 4.8-5ghz by using multi and volts alone. Which leads me to believe that if they added some FSB they would have hit higher clocks. I will post my result later this week, when I get my 8320. For the forum members stuck at <4.6ghz try overclocking with the FSB and lower your multi. Some of you may want to try 250 FSB x 19, 250 x 19.5 or 240 x 20 multi with as low volts as possible. At those settings your CPU/NB volts should be between 1.36-1.4 volts also try and keep NB/HT speeds under 2500, you should also run them at identical speeds.

Good Luck!


----------



## AWC5004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> In fact I think I have found my new 24/7 stable OC. Slightly up from 4.5GHz but the temps are great and performance is up. (Note my sweet AMD background I found through Google Images)


what is your NB voltage?


----------



## midweskid

Seems like you guys got it. Lower multi, and a higher fsb gives a better oc. I got [email protected] 1.343(in bios). I was able to do the intel burn test run. Now I'm going to try 20 runs and a 24/7 prime 95 test if i can find the time.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ryncrash

Anyone using Air cooling on these the NEW FX 8320/8350

Im using air havik 140mm trying to push past 4.515ghz
Temp after 1 hour on prime stay at 60.0c that CPU temp
Temp after 1 hour on prime stay at 51.0c that Core temp (0-7cores)

what temps should i be looking at more. Im using HWmonitor CORE or CPU


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> what is your NB voltage?


1.15 or 1.175, I'll verify in BIOS in a couple minutes. I'm Prime blend testing 4.73GHz right now. I had to hike the voltage up to an uncomfortable range. I will go back to BIOS when it fails or overheats!


----------



## Ryncrash

Screen shot


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Anyone using Air cooling on these the NEW FX 8320/8350
> Im using air havik 140mm trying to push past 4.515ghz
> Temp after 1 hour on prime stay at 60.0c that CPU temp
> Temp after 1 hour on prime stay at 51.0c that Core temp (0-7cores)
> what temps should i be looking at more. Im using HWmonitor CORE or CPU


Use HWinfo64 and it's the CPU temp.


----------



## Ryncrash

If its CPU temp then im stuck at 4.515ghz for a while until i finish building my custom water loop.
Im happy with 4.5 on air. Thought that i could do better like 4.8-5.0, but over all very happy with its improvements over bulldozer.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Core temp is te one you want to watch, not CPU temp. There's been like 49174017501)40274 thread about it. CPU temp reads highs, core temp OS what AMD specifically says to keep under 62C with PH and BD.

I could find the link but I'm feeling lazy right now.


----------



## Ryncrash

So its core temp that i need to keep under 62c


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> So its core temp that i need to keep under 62c


I can't remember this crap.


----------



## midweskid

ok, so 4.6ghz failed with 1.343( in bios) so i bumped it up to 1.362(in bios) and I was able to do 20 intel burn test runs. I'm going to drop it again one notch and see if I can keep it stable there.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> So its core temp that i need to keep under 62c


Yep 62 and your safe.

My PD hits 64-66 under IBT, but since it'll never see usage that heavy in real world, Bd since I'm upgrading cooling soon, I'm ok with it.

It's at 4.6ghz right now.


----------



## stickg1

I'm going back to 4.62GHz (220x21). 4.73GHz needed a major voltage bump. It stayed around 63C in prime but when I ran IBT LLC gave it way too much voltage and it hit 70C within 30 seconds and the PC shut off. So 4.62GHz take 1.46v and it stable. I'll stick with that til we have more ground breaking news. I also might reseat my cooler, also on Monday I have some much higher static pressure fans coming so maybe I can drop a few degrees.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midweskid*
> 
> ok, so 4.6ghz failed with 1.343( in bios) so i bumped it up to 1.362(in bios) and I was able to do 20 intel burn test runs. I'm going to drop it again one notch and see if I can keep it stable there.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What does Gflops in IBT measure? I get 44 with my PII 840 clocked at 3.7, I expected a 8350 at 4.6 to be doing 3 times that.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Its OK for all you guys as there's no Pile drivers for sale anywhere in the UK and its really starting to wind me up.


CCL and OcUK have the 8320 in stock.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> If I had all those crazy options on my board I would be trying all sorts of combinations or atleast looking them up and finding out what they are and optimal settings.
> I would still keep it around 61 for long periods of time, 70c is the cut off where the PC will turn off or throttle to cool the CPU.
> What LLC setting do you use? On my UD3 R1.1 LLC is relatively ineffective and it still raises my voltage .02-.07v


Stick, I assume you have played with all the LLC options? ( I use Ultra high BTW)
Do this dowload OCCT (found here)
http://www.ocbase.com/
run the OCCT stress test. It will generate voltage charts and you can see what each LLC setting is doing exactly voltage wise. I hope his isn't the case , but it may be that 4.6 is all that that cihip has to offer. we we were discussing this earlier and there may be a binning difference between the 8350's and the 8320's.
(*** do you have APM disabled?)


----------



## Anonaru

Alrighty-- I'm done for now. Getting a headache trying to twist the wrenches here!

I'm holding the best temp / performance / voltage ratio right at 4.65 @ 1.5v with a FSB of 220.

Scoring 8.10~ on Cinebench with this getup. I can get to 4.7 and 4.8 stable, but I have yet to get them stable AND have the FSB set high, and therefore my Cinebench scores are either the same or even lower.

This is on an 8320. I'm going to say that binning isn't the problem here-- I'm definitely finding that vdroop is my biggest enemy on this board. This chip is happily taking anything I throw at it, until voltages start sagging


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Stick, I assume you have played with all the LLC options? ( I use Ultra high BTW)
> Do this dowload OCCT (found here)
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> run the OCCT stress test. It will generate voltage charts and you can see what each LLC setting is doing exactly voltage wise. I hope his isn't the case , but it may be that 4.6 is all that that cihip has to offer. we we were discussing this earlier and there may be a binning difference between the 8350's and the 8320's.
> (*** do you have APM disabled?)


Yeah all my LLC options give me the same results except for AUTO which is a complete wildcard. I will monitor with OCCT later on, I got some soccer and football to watch and I'm running a solid Prime95 run on 4.62GHz so far. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midweskid*
> 
> ok, so 4.6ghz failed with 1.343( in bios) so i bumped it up to 1.362(in bios) and I was able to do 20 intel burn test runs. I'm going to drop it again one notch and see if I can keep it stable there.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Awesome overclocking. It's nice to see what kind of voltages these chips will run at.

What kind of cooler are you running? I noticed that your temps are pretty high, even at that low voltage

With your info, I'd guess that the "Golden Chips" will have a stock VID (Turbo Disabled) around 1.35v

Edited: Correction, I was looking at your Socket Temp, which is at 68 Celsius. So, you can further your overclock at that voltage by putting a fan behind your motherboard socket to keep the socket temp down.

But still, what is your cooling, because 49 Celsius on the CPU at those settings is really nice if its an air cooler you are using.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Performance Test 7.0


Well that's a creative name huh? Looks like it tests a good amount of stuff though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> *yawns*
> Anyone get 5ghz on an h80 yet? I've seen a few H100's do it, but not H80's yet.


Considering H100's temps, an H80 should be able to pull it off. It's basically a H100 folded in half anyway. The H100's extra fan space just means same cooling at lower fan RPMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You guys might be on to something with the low multi higher FSB OC:


Interesting... this is with F9? (non-beta) This is the first I've seen of the UD3 playing nice with FSB changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm going back to 4.62GHz (220x21). 4.73GHz needed a major voltage bump. It stayed around 63C in prime but when I ran IBT LLC gave it way too much voltage and it hit 70C within 30 seconds and the PC shut off. So 4.62GHz take 1.46v and it stable. I'll stick with that til we have more ground breaking news. I also might reseat my cooler, also on Monday I have some much higher static pressure fans coming so maybe I can drop a few degrees.


The 620 is the single-thick 120mm right?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> An upgrade stock vs stock, clock vs clock clocks max clocks?


In Multi Threaded Clock for clock a i7 920 should be with in 5% of a 8350.

Gaming wise the i7 920 clock for clock should edge out then win.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Bit the bullet on a sabertooth 2.0 so hopefully its not a dud like the UD3 has been.
> If a i7 920 in a p6t is anything like a i7 930 that my mate has at 4ghz in a p6t then pile driver is a upgrade over it except in memory speeds.


In multithreaded apps yes but in gaming a 930 will still be better then PD. A 930 is good for 4.2-4.3ghz. Tell him to push it more


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Interesting... this is with F9? (non-beta) This is the first I've seen of the UD3 playing nice with FSB changes.
> The 620 is the single-thick 120mm right?


Yes and yes. Having better fans and an empty shroud to stand the push fan off of the rad some will help. This case is not good for the Antec Kuhler 620. I already had to modify the 120mm rear fan slot to take the radiator, basically just had to lower it about an inch but now I cant use a shroud because the push fan wont clear the top exhaust fan. I need a 12mm slim fan for the top or I need to just mount the top fan on TOP of the case instead of inside it. I did just redo the thermal paste and looks like I dropped 2 degrees and it still needs to cure.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> In multithreaded apps yes but in gaming a 930 will still be better then PD. A 930 is good for 4.2-4.3ghz. Tell him to push it more


Only 4.2ghz - 4.3ghz? i ran mine at 5ghz for over a year lol

And the guy i sold it to on OCN runs it at 5ghz 24/7 to lol.

Back then i think the Avg OC on Bloomfields was about 4.5ghz - 4.6ghz.. They were fun to OC i remember there would be about 15 threads in the intel cpu section about OC help lol good ol days..


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Only 4.2ghz - 4.3ghz? i ran mine at 5ghz for over a year lol


That's because you're crazy hokies.







A lot of people dont have the cojones to push chips hard these days. They all want them to last 5 years


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That's because you're crazy hokies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people dont have the cojones to push chips hard these days. They all want them to last 5 years


LoL well that was 1.5v on the bloomfield I run my IB at 5.1ghz with 1.55V 24/7

I upgrade every year so meh... And i get higher value for my chips cause of those high Overclocks.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL well that was 1.5v on the bloomfield I run my IB at 5.1ghz with 1.55V 24/7


I'm temp limited at 4.8Ghz on my 3770K on air. Once i get water i will be pushing it more. This chip only has to last till Haswell arrives.


----------



## SoloCamo

Officially got my 8350 and threw it to 4.4ghz - so far stable in everything i've tried but prime95.

I'm only running a meager Hyper 212+ Evo and a (blah) Asrock 970 Extreme 3 though, so hardly a beast for overclocking potential on these chips.

That said, I've read p95 has some issues with these chips, what are some good alternatives? 90% I've got the 4.4ghz stable but p95 failing quickly throws me off. All benchmarks show improvements and volts are at a meager 1.37, Temps look good (AC in my room helps







)

Any suggestions to confirm stabiltity? I''m not really looking for more than 4.3-4.5 as I know my board and cooling will limit me.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm temp limited at 4.8Ghz on my 3770K on air. Once i get water i will be pushing it more. This chip only has to last till Haswell arrives.


De lid with 1.55V i barely touch 80c after 8hrs of prime95 Im Voltage limited.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Officially got my 8350 and threw it to 4.4ghz - so far stable in everything i've tried but prime95.
> I'm only running a meager Hyper 212+ Evo and a (blah) Asrock 970 Extreme 3 though, so hardly a beast for overclocking potential on these chips.
> That said, I've read p95 has some issues with these chips, what are some good alternatives? 90% I've got the 4.4ghz stable but p95 failing quickly throws me off. All benchmarks show improvements and volts are at a meager 1.37, Temps look good (AC in my room helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Any suggestions to confirm stabiltity? I''m not really looking for more than 4.3-4.5 as I know my board and cooling will limit me.


intel burn test!


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Ok here is my bnechmarks thread! 8350 showed as much as 30% improvment in some areas!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1320957/benches-fx-8120-4-3ghz-vs-fx-8350-4-3-4-6ghz#post_18472765


----------



## xd_1771

^ The Sony Vegas benchmarks above (particularly the Twixtor one) are tempting me to go to NCIX today and beg them to make it arrive faster


----------



## midweskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Awesome overclocking. It's nice to see what kind of voltages these chips will run at.
> What kind of cooler are you running? I noticed that your temps are pretty high, even at that low voltage
> With your info, I'd guess that the "Golden Chips" will have a stock VID (Turbo Disabled) around 1.35v
> Edited: Correction, I was looking at your Socket Temp, which is at 68 Celsius. So, you can further your overclock at that voltage by putting a fan behind your motherboard socket to keep the socket temp down.
> But still, what is your cooling, because 49 Celsius on the CPU at those settings is really nice if its an air cooler you are using.


Hi,

The air cooler I am using is a Xigmatek Aegir SD128264.


----------



## Raven.7

Added Cooling Solution to the chart and did my best scavenger hunting the info of those who had already submitted.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Hey guys!

Just signed in here however been scrapin through these forums for some time.. I don't own the 8350 just yet.. waiting to sell off my Phenom II x6 1100T and old asus m5a88v-evo

I skipped from page 70 to here so im not sure if it has been covered or not but I did see some people asking about MSI boards.. Currently im running the mid ranged 990FXA-GD65

its a bit quarky but im getting to the jist of things.

Hopefully soon I will be a portion of these elite AMD chips









Budget + performance > performance + bankrupcy


----------



## Raven.7

Hmmm...I think I'm going to swipe my Scythes for the Cougar fans that have gone on sale


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

to save time has anyone ran the 8350 on a 990FXA-GDxx board yet?


----------



## overkll

@Raven.7

Anandtech did a 120mm fan comparison recently - Oct. 22, 2012.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6391/120mm-radiator-fan-roundup-part-2-fan-harder

Thanks for your efforts on this subject. Found the thread in google looking for Giga****e GA-990FXA-UD3/Vishera info.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> @Raven.7
> Anandtech did a 120mm fan comparison recently - Oct. 22, 2012.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6391/120mm-radiator-fan-roundup-part-2-fan-harder
> Thanks for your efforts on this subject. Found the thread in google looking for Giga****e GA-990FXA-UD3/Vishera info.


Holy crap, the stock fans are better


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Holy crap, the stock fans are better


Cougars are the best Static pressure /cfm /Dba fans out there right now i have 8 of them...


----------



## dstoler

Does anyone know which graphics cards support uefi gop? That is the necessary requirement for ultra fast boot in windows 8. I have xfx7950 but doesnt look like it supports it unless there is something I ahve to do to allow it to.?? Anyways jsut updated my bios to asrock's beta bios to see if anything changed as far as overclocking goes. Wish me luck









p.s. my wife just Loooooooves my new cpu..... NOT!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDucktape*
> 
> Anyone knows if MSI 990FXA GD65 will have BIOS upgrade for this CPU's¿ I'd like to get a 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: not sure whats the difference between this and 8320. Is it just multi or something?


I own the GD65 does have a BIOS upgrade is j.90 and it provides full support for the new 8350s


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> The MSI board I was looking into is a 990FXA-GD65 - but I will see how I fare with the UD3 (rev 1.0) first .


Im not sure of the UD3 however I see a lot of people have been waiting on BIOS updates.. the GD65 is decent however it has some quarks when oc'ing but with that said it seems to be more stable oc than my M5A88v-EVO... but thats with the Phenom x6 1100T.. . im still in wait for the 8350


----------



## Red1776

Raven, you can add Ultra High LLC to mine if you want


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Raven, you can add Ultra High LLC to mine if you want


Done


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Cougars are the best Static pressure /cfm /Dba fans out there right now i have 8 of them...


I traded my Cougars in for CM Excaliburs on all three Rads. The static pressure is much higher 2.2mm H²O vs 3.53mm H²O . They pull a lot more air through a rad, you do give up some dbA at comparable speeds, but they have a pleasant sound pitch to them.

Raven:
Quote:


> Done


Thanks Rav


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I traded my Cougars in for CM Excaliburs on all three Rads. The static pressure is much higher 2.2mm H²O vs 3.53mm H²O . They pull a lot more air through a rad, you do give up some dbA at comparable speeds, but they have a pleasant sound pitch to them.
> Raven:
> Thanks Rav


Im all about silence.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im all about silence.


.......nah..to easy


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im not sure of the UD3 however I see a lot of people have been waiting on BIOS updates.. the GD65 is decent however it has some quarks when oc'ing but with that said it seems to be more stable oc than my M5A88v-EVO... but thats with the Phenom x6 1100T.. . im still in wait for the 8350


I've an msi990fxa gd80 rv2 on the way to replace my Asus 990x evo board, hoping it will be a good match up for my fx 8350 when it arrives.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I've an msi990fxa gd80 rv2 on the way to replace my Asus 990x evo board, hoping it will be a good match up for my fx 8350 when it arrives.


good luck, i had a MSI intel board and i will never use em again


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> good luck, i had a MSI intel board and i will never use em again


I had exactly the same issues with gigabyte boards. I also hate the saber tooth looks and chv colour scheme.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I had exactly the same issues with gigabyte boards. I also hate the saber tooth looks and chv colour scheme.


mine was this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130581 stupid thing i tried EVERYTHING bios kept going corrupt till one day it wouldnt post anymore


----------



## tinouthedino

Submitted my 8350









question regarding stability.. do we have to pass like 30 runs of IBT or something specific? I can run this at 5ghz on the original M5A97 rev.1 with no problem in any of my games or anythign I do really, Its just not stable when all 8 cores are pushed to the max which is kind of bothersome..

It will run any benchmark I throw at it except prime95 (instacrash) and more than 1 run of IBT, (socket temps skyrocket to like 70C while Coretemps read 62C then I crash...lol

I think its just this board though I will test to see if I get different results with the CHV rog thats coming in a few days.

Oh and another note,

I wanted to know how much NB overclock would improve performance, and I have to say you get better MaxxMem memory scores with just CPU overclocking, pushing the NB to 2700 yielded an average increase of .90 or less in that benchmark,

But, NB overclocking can greatly increase the your mem copy/read/write and latency speeds, the overall MaxxMem memory score isnt affect by an increase in all of those areas.


----------



## Raven.7

Got compusa to price match newegg on the cougars


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo5111*
> 
> mine was this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130581 stupid thing i tried EVERYTHING bios kept going corrupt till one day it wouldnt post anymore


I have had the 780 Fuzion and before that in the days of socket 939 never have had an issue with them.. in fact I still have the 939 board and works just fine.. I had a powersupply fry the 780 thats why I bough t the Asus m5.. and this board now.. just a bit touchy on voltages but once you find the good sets oc'in is easy as pie


----------



## dimwit13

quick question(s).

is there any benefit from faster ram, like trinity? (or was that just for the igpu?)

i am debating on getting a 8320 and 1866/2000/2133 ram or keep my 1600 ram and just get the 8350-what do you guys think?
i loved messing with my 960T , so i cant wait to get my hands on one of these.

-dimwit-

you guys are getting some nice overclocks, i plan on hitting 5Ghz with either one-but we all know the silicon lottery-lol


----------



## beers

Are there any known power delivery or similar issues known with the CHV 1.0?
I can bench stable at 1.475v for 4.8 GHz but I can't keep from straight locking up at load even through ~1.537v for 4.9 GHz..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Hmmm...I think I'm going to swipe my Scythes for the Cougar fans that have gone on sale


Cougars!?!? Where!?!?! Been eye balling the cougars for months now!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Cougars!?!? Where!?!?! Been eye balling the cougars for months now!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007998+600035565+600035590+50013802&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=573&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Cougars!?!? Where!?!?! Been eye balling the cougars for months now!


Newegg, $10!


----------



## M3TAl

I'm jumping! Jumping on that! Wanted the black ones but hell, if it annoys me that much I can just paint them.


----------



## LiquidHaus

all this talk of fans makes me want to start on my new rig









i use Enermax TB Silence fans on the Narada. 11 of them, and then a BGears Blaster fan in the front for the main intake.
i hear my xbox 360 over my computer


----------



## LiquidHaus

Raven can you edit my motherboard stamp? i didnt see you wanted the motherboard, i just typed out the bios version LOL.

Asus Crosshair V Formula Rev 1.01 Bios 1705


----------



## dimwit13

i picked up 3x120mm and 2x140mm (full price/free shipping) for my rads and exhaust-to match my tubing-



i have cleaned up the cables and coved the psu with carbon fiber, just havent taken any new pictures.

OT, so has anyone noticed any improvement in faster ram.
sorry to sound like a broken record, but i got the itch to BUY!!!-lol

-dimwit-

i should have a few drinks and get the 8350 and the faster ram-lol


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> i picked up 3x120mm and 2x140mm (full price/free shipping) for my rads and exhaust-to match my tubing-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have cleaned up the cables and coved the psu with carbon fiber, just havent taken any new pictures.
> OT, so has anyone noticed any improvement in faster ram.
> sorry to sound like a broken record, but i got the itch to BUY!!!-lol
> -dimwit-
> i should have a few drinks and get the 8350 and the faster ram-lol


love the orange









and yes you should definitely go get the 8350 and faster ram









i tried upping my ram to faster speeds but it seems they'll peak at 2005mhz, so so difference compared to 1866, and the overclocks cpu wise seemed unaffected.


----------



## stickg1

Dang man that anandtech review of fans has me bummed out. A friend of mine is sending me some of his CM Sickleflows, he got them for quiet but they weren't quiet enough for him. I don't understand how they could be THAT much worse than the rest of those fans when they have the same or better specs. I guess I will find out for myself soon enough.


----------



## M3TAl

Manufacturer stated specs are 95% of the time complete bogus. There's no standardized way to measure these specs and we don't know how the manf. is measuring them. They could be measuring the decibels from like 10ft away lol...


----------



## Sand3853

I have a sickleflow currently on my radiator, its nice and quiet but seems to have some issues keeping up on the cooling, especially when I start pushing the CPU. I have some Arctic cooling fans coming in that I managed to pick up on the cheap, as well as a larger Rad in anticipation of my 8320 (arrives tuesday). I should be able to do some comparisons between fans, as I do believe the Arctic Cooling fans rated quite well in the anandtech review


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> i picked up 3x120mm and 2x140mm (full price/free shipping) for my rads and exhaust-to match my tubing-
> 
> 
> i have cleaned up the cables and coved the psu with carbon fiber, just havent taken any new pictures.
> OT, so has anyone noticed any improvement in faster ram.
> sorry to sound like a broken record, but i got the itch to BUY!!!-lol
> -dimwit-
> i should have a few drinks and get the 8350 and the faster ram-lol


That's some screwy fan set up you have there as all your fans appear to be set up as exhausts which means when the case is closed up they will all be fighting against each other for air And there efficiency will quite literally be strangled, what I'd do is rotate the fans on the rads and have the pulling cool air in over the rads and into the case, just be sure to add dust filters too them.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> love the orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes you should definitely go get the 8350 and faster ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried upping my ram to faster speeds but it seems they'll peak at 2005mhz, so so difference compared to 1866, and the overclocks cpu wise seemed unaffected.


twisted my arm-

the shipping was ~$7 for 2-6 days, so i paid ~$3 more for 2 days.



i got the keyboard for the wife, building her a rig-see spousals unit in sig.

-dimwit-

now comes the waiting game.


----------



## stickg1

Okay I've hit the sweet spot until I get a cooling breakthrough, but my finances wont allow for that for a while. Here it is:

CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.62GHz
Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.1
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (2x2GB) 1333MHz CL9
Cooler: Antec Kuhler 620 in Push/Pull exhaust configuration
Frequency: 4620MHz
NB Freq: 2200MHz
HT Link: 2200MHz
Memory: 1466MHz
CPU PLL (VDDA): 2.525v
DRAM Voltage: 1.575v
NB Voltage: 1.150v
HT Link Voltage: 1.210v
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage: 1.810v
CPU NB: 1.2375v
CPU Voltage: 1.4375v (In windows it fluctuates from 1.4375v to 1.5v)
LLC: Medium
C1E: Enabled
C6: Enabled
CnQ: Enabled
APM: Disabled

This setup was OCCT stable for 4 hours. I'm stopping here until there is a new BIOS or I get a better cooler. I need much more voltage to be stable at 4.7GHz.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> That's some screwy fan set up you have there as all your fans appear to be set up as exhausts which means when the case is closed up they will all be fighting against each other for air And there efficiency will quite literally be strangled, what I'd do is rotate the fans on the rads and have the pulling cool air in over the rads and into the case, just be sure to add dust filters too them.


the are set up as exhaust/push fans.
not too worried about airflow, i have a front 200mm fan and a side 200mm fan, so i have good intake.
so the front 92 cfm fan supplies air to the bottom mounted rad.
and the high148 cfm side fan supplies the top rad and the ram/mosfet fans.
if temps get too high, i can always reverse nm back exhaust to an intake.

-dimwit-


----------



## LiquidHaus

successfully upped the ram freq to 2145mhz @1.7v









got much better numbers:









i still need to trim the timings down, i was surprised i got it stable at this frequency - the timings are 11-11-11-30









and on the subject of airflow, here is a picture i just took to show how mine is setup intake and exhaust wise..









the enermax fans are all 800rpm, and the bgears in the front is 2000rpm but thats on a fan controller.
the radiators i got are the black ice sr series specifically designed for low airflow, and they work great


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> the are set up as exhaust/push fans.
> not too worried about airflow, i have a front 200mm fan and a side 200mm fan, so i have good intake.
> so the front 92 cfm fan supplies air to the bottom mounted rad.
> and the high148 cfm side fan supplies the top rad and the ram/mosfet fans.
> if temps get too high, i can always reverse nm back exhaust to an intake.
> -dimwit-


Agh OK, I'd still reverse that rear exhaust to an intake with a dust filter.


----------



## overkll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Okay I've hit the sweet spot until I get a cooling breakthrough, but my finances wont allow for that for a while. Here it is:
> CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.62GHz
> Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.1
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (2x2GB) 1333MHz CL9
> Cooler: Antec Kuhler 620 in Push/Pull exhaust configuration
> Frequency: 4620MHz
> NB Freq: 2200MHz
> HT Link: 2200MHz
> Memory: 1466MHz
> CPU PLL (VDDA): 2.525v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.575v
> NB Voltage: 1.150v
> HT Link Voltage: 1.210v
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage: 1.810v
> CPU NB: 1.2375v
> CPU Voltage: 1.4375v (In windows it fluctuates from 1.4375v to 1.5v)
> LLC: Medium
> C1E: Enabled
> C6: Enabled
> CnQ: Enabled
> APM: Disabled
> This setup was OCCT stable for 4 hours. I'm stopping here until there is a new BIOS or I get a better cooler. I need much more voltage to be stable at 4.7GHz.


Interesting. I have a similar setup. Same mobo and version, FX-8350 with G.Skill Ares 8GB (2x4GB) 9-10-9-28 2T with a Noctua NH-D14 heat sink.

I left it at stock at first. After lurking in here for a couple of days I did some tests, first at stock. The only thing I changed in the bios was the RAM settings. Under load, the CPU voltage was fluctuating between 1.41 and 1.49!!!! At idle, it was 0.91.

Turned of Turbo or whatever Gigabyte calls it and changed the LLC to High. This resulted in the voltage stablizing to 1.33 to 1.36 under load and 0.88 at idle. Can't be more precise on the values. I'm running Linux and the hardware sensor software only resolves to 2 decimal points.

I was able to get 4.5GHz stable with multiplier only. It would boot at 4.6, but stressing it caused it to crash. From 4.0 to 4.5GHz temps remained the same and so did the voltages.

As far as 120mm fans go, Noctua are probably the best in terms of air flow/dB levels. You pay a pretty penny for em though. They also have a good warranty - 5 or 6 years IIRC.


----------



## dimwit13

once i get the 8350 in and mess with it, it is going on craigslist.
once it sells. i will build another one-have you looked at the build log in my sig, i should have that one done next weekend-i hope.
i need to be doing something-lol

-dimwit-

i am going to rework the bamboo case into a bad A watercooled htpc


----------



## mystikalrush

Not really impressed here, we all said wait for piledriver, not that great after all. After a decade of being hardore amd user, im gunna have to drop ship and get a 3570k.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> successfully upped the ram freq to 2145mhz @1.7v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got much better numbers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still need to trim the timings down, i was surprised i got it stable at this frequency - the timings are 11-11-11-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the subject of airflow, here is a picture i just took to show how mine is setup intake and exhaust wise..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the enermax fans are all 800rpm, and the bgears in the front is 2000rpm but thats on a fan controller.
> the radiators i got are the black ice sr series specifically designed for low airflow, and they work great


Beautiful setup man


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Not really impressed here, we all said wait for piledriver, not that great after all. After a decade of being hardore amd user, im gunna have to drop ship and get a 3570k.


To each your own. Seems to be tied in multi -threaded apps with it. But you bought a bd too, logic isn't all there.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Not really impressed here, we all said wait for piledriver, not that great after all. After a decade of being hardore amd user, im gunna have to drop ship and get a 3570k.


Yeah the 3570K is better at gaming. Also costs more. If you're building from scratch and have a $400 budget for CPU and Mobo then go Intel. If you have a nice 990FX motherboard already, then getting a Vishera is not a bad move, especially if money is tight.

You never get a good resell value on used parts. Selling my motherboard and FX-8150 was going to get me $225 on ebay if I was lucky. That would just barely buy a i5-3570k. The FX-83XX is not the greatest CPU in the world. It doesn't suck either.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> What does Gflops in IBT measure? I get 44 with my PII 840 clocked at 3.7, I expected a 8350 at 4.6 to be doing 3 times that.


Floating point and a old code which amd stopped using in bulldozer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well that's a creative name huh? Looks like it tests a good amount of stuff though.
> Interesting... this is with F9? (non-beta) This is the first I've seen of the UD3 playing nice with FSB changes.


Its a good quick test and its highly threaded. Unless you select to only use 1 thread in the options.
Its also good for finding stablity since if its unstable your score will go down.
Iv been on the F9 non-beta bios the whole time iv had my 8350.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> In multithreaded apps yes but in gaming a 930 will still be better then PD. A 930 is good for 4.2-4.3ghz. Tell him to push it more


Will only do 4.1ghz at the most, I had the chip before him and thats the thermal limit of core 3 with a H100.
Could do with a de-lidding but I didnt want to risk it and just sold it to my mate and got a 1090T back then which did way better on things I use my PC for and was equal in the games that I play.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Not really impressed here, we all said wait for piledriver, not that great after all. After a decade of being hardore amd user, im gunna have to drop ship and get a 3570k.


I have both!

I would not get the 3570k as it will not be an upgrade! I would go with a 2600k, 2700k, and last would be a 3770k.

If you want the real best on everything, you need to go 3930k. 3960x!. No comparison exists in any computing aspects unless you want to go latest Zeon!


----------



## Raven.7

Wow...now that I took the jet engine off my case, I come to find that I received one of the H80s with the voltage rattling issue.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> once i get the 8350 in and mess with it, it is going on craigslist.
> once it sells. i will build another one-have you looked at the build log in my sig, i should have that one done next weekend-i hope.
> i need to be doing something-lol
> -dimwit-
> i am going to rework the bamboo case into a bad A watercooled htpc


i love that bamboo case! i plan on doing a bada$$ watercooled htpc as well, but it'll be with the A10-5800K - really looking forward to testing both cpus at 5ghz to see the differences.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Beautiful setup man


thank you sir


----------



## Roadking

Ok, this is strange, every time I ran IBT my screen would freeze and IBT would stop. My page file was managed by windows so I changed it to custom min 2000mb and max 8000mb. Just ran IBT for 15 min at 4.816GHz no errors max core 51c max CPU 65c at 1.51v. Not sure why this has changed but hopefully I can get this thing stable now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Not really impressed here, we all said wait for piledriver, not that great after all. After a decade of being hardore amd user, im gunna have to drop ship and get a 3570k.


one thing I would really like to see is the in real world application that you notice the difference between the 8350 and 3570k

from every gaming benchmark I have seen is that you get over 80FPS unless you are running a 120MHz refresh there is no reason to jump and pay an extra 200.. especially for a new mobo. anyone running 60Mhz wont see the difference between 60-80fps any way.. and if it goes for multithreaded then the 8350 either trades blows or surpasses..

however if you go all single threaded apps and do nothing but that then go intel..

has anyone done a performance per cost bench? although its kinda like buying apple "its cooler"


----------



## Electroneng

This is my 24/7 reading. Where I will game at! I have pushed this chip over 5 ghz at 1.49Vcore

This is with a M5A97 Evo with 1604 Bios! It handles the 2nd gen FX just fine!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560632


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> one thing I would really like to see is the in real world application that you notice the difference between the 8350 and 3570k
> from every gaming benchmark I have seen is that you get over 80FPS unless you are running a 120MHz refresh there is no reason to jump and pay an extra 200.. especially for a new mobo. anyone running 60Mhz wont see the difference between 60-80fps any way.. and if it goes for multithreaded then the 8350 either trades blows or surpasses..
> however if you go all single threaded apps and do nothing but that then go intel..
> has anyone done a performance per cost bench? although its kinda like buying apple "its cooler"


What about when your running 8 single threaded programs. Be interesting to see what comes out on top then.
Or have lots of tabs open while lots of stuff is going on in the background.


----------



## Raven.7

Yep, I'm done overclocking anything for the next month. I'm going to have to file an RMA with Corsair.

What a freaking joke...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> What about when your running 8 single threaded programs. Be interesting to see what comes out on top then.
> Or have lots of tabs open while lots of stuff is going on in the background.


in theory the 8 single threads shouldn't matter and would be multicore usage as each one falls for another core (however that is theory) that is a good question and I too would like to see lets say 20 tabs running video.. and a couple good runs multi session of singles.. if i had the chip just yet I would test however I dont

anyone have a scenario that they can recreate and lets test that?


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Yep, I'm done overclocking anything for the next month. I'm going to have to file an RMA with Corsair.
> What a freaking joke...


So the RMA is on the SSD? Just curious.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Ok, this is strange, every time I ran IBT my screen would freeze and IBT would stop. My page file was managed by windows so I changed it to custom min 2000mb and max 8000mb. Just ran IBT for 15 min at 4.816GHz no errors max core 51c max CPU 65c at 1.51v. Not sure why this has changed but hopefully I can get this thing stable now.


If the screen freezes in IBT it is Ram related. Loosen timings/Increase Vdram/ or reduce overclock.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> So the RMA is on the SSD? Just curious.


I replaced the fans on my H80 ( the scythes) with Cougar HBDs (dead silent). As soon as I turned on the computer, I heard a grinding noise coming from the CPU plate, something I realized right away, was the infamous voltage issue with the Hydro series.

See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1236923/corsair-h100-h80-h60-noise-grinding-pump-fix-official-corsair-response/200#post_17304879


----------



## Raven.7

Oh, yeah...best part...Corsair doesn't allow stores to take their products back for defects...they make you RMA them even though they're a day old.


----------



## disappearingone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> If the screen freezes in IBT it is Ram related. Loosen timings/Increase Vdram/ or reduce overclock.


that may be just the kind of info I need. I have not had a BSOD since 4.6 but i freeze when I run IBT at anywhere from 4.6-5.0.


----------



## bmgjet

Also can mean the motherboard sata isnt stable when its dumping stuff to the page file, So up the voltage on the nb on the mobo a little bit and see if it helps.


----------



## disappearingone

will try that too. i did loosen the the timing on my ram and then BSOD though. gonna put more juice to the ram even though that shouldnt be the problem.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Oh, yeah...best part...Corsair doesn't allow stores to take their products back for defects...they make you RMA them even though they're a day old.


That's strange, I had a Corsair PSU die on me within a month. I happened to have bought it at the local Best Buy. Corsair told me to try to return it to the retailer first. They confirmed that it was malfunctioning and gave me a new one no problem.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's strange, I had a Corsair PSU die on me within a month. I happened to have bought it at the local Best Buy. Corsair told me to try to return it to the retailer first. They confirmed that it was malfunctioning and gave me a new one no problem.


I'm going to CompUSA tomorrow and telling to either exchange this unit or face my credit card company, because I will fraudulent the crap out of their charge on my account.

I'm not sitting here for a month, waiting for Corsair to ship back a working unit on a product I bought less than 24 hours ago. Now I'm going to have to start taking apart my machine again for the freaking 7th time this week.


----------



## Anonaru

I am unfamiliar with this benchmark. How does this stand as far as this processor / ram is concerned? This is 4 GB of G-Skill CAS 7 1600 RAM. I've overclocked it a bit, needless to say. It actually maintains stability well beyond this, but I have to loosen the timings if I go any higher. These scores decent? It's on 1T, if that means anything.

Edit: My Latency drops to 51.3ns and my cop speed increases to 15,207MB/S if I don't have prime running while this bench is, but nothing else really changed. (Oops)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm going to CompUSA tomorrow and telling to either exchange this unit or face my credit card company, because I will fraudulent the crap out of their charge on my account.
> I'm not sitting here for a month, waiting for Corsair to ship back a working unit on a product I bought less than 24 hours ago. Now I'm going to have to start taking apart my machine again for the freaking 7th time this week.


Man it's been a rough couple of days for you bro. I'm sorry things aren't going as well as planned. Corsair stands behind their products. If CompUSA doesn't switch it out right away (I think they will) get a Corsair rep on the phone and explain the situation to them and they will get you a new unit probably within a week. Hell I've had an RMA from Biostar take less than 10 days and those guys are awful!


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> If the screen freezes in IBT it is Ram related. Loosen timings/Increase Vdram/ or reduce overclock.


Thanks for the advice vdRam is already at 1.6v so Ill try the timings and may move down to 1866.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Man it's been a rough couple of days for you bro. I'm sorry things aren't going as well as planned. Corsair stands behind their products. If CompUSA doesn't switch it out right away (I think they will) get a Corsair rep on the phone and explain the situation to them and they will get you a new unit probably within a week. Hell I've had an RMA from Biostar take less than 10 days and those guys are awful!


I'm just going to sit here and pretend the noise doesn't exist. I have to take an exam tomorrow and need to focus on studying for it.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Thanks for the advice vdRam is already at 1.6v so Ill try the timings and may move down to 1866.


It is definitely ram related with a freeze. Some thing to also consider is a high ram frequency and too high a NB Frequency. Phenom II love a high NB frequency with a low HT frequency. BD, Piledriver likes equal NB/HT frequencies as long as they stay below 2600Mhz (Air/water)


----------



## disappearingone

yes Loosing the timing helped me out alot! 4.92 and made it threw 20 passes of IBT still seems like its struggling but most definitely a step in the right direction. gonna tweak some more....5GHz is soo close.

Board NB voltage looks like it may not be my problem, I bumped it up to 1.25 and couldn't see any change.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm just going to sit here and pretend the noise doesn't exist. I have to take an exam tomorrow and need to focus on studying for it.


I am sure the problem will be resolved in your favor. It just requires some patience which is had to swallow for us hard driving Enthusiasts!


----------



## disappearingone

Please correct me if this is stupid as I am noob but Setting my ram volts back to stock seemed to stabilize things farther.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm just going to sit here and pretend the noise doesn't exist. I have to take an exam tomorrow and need to focus on studying for it.


Might as well pack it up and put the 212+ or stock cooler on so you can return it tomorrow. Sorry bro!


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> Please correct me if this is stupid as I am noob but Setting my ram volts back to stock seemed to stabilize things farther.


Yeah it's weird, that happened to me too before. 1.65v wouldn't even boot. 1.6v to 1.55v was unstable, then 1.5v (stock) was stable lol.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> Please correct me if this is stupid as I am noob but Setting my ram volts back to stock seemed to stabilize things farther.


Each motherboard and ram application is different. My statement of ram being a freezing factor in IBT comes from experience across all platforms. Solutions may differ. Anything related to The ram functionality may need to be explored. I wish I knew a defined answer but I think it does not exist.


----------



## pony-tail

It's payday Friday and my chip should arrive on Friday or the following Monday (CPU already paid for) As was pointed out earlier in this thread much of my system ( 990FX-UD3 ) is a bit lame . It has 1333 ram and a Spinpoint F3 hard drive . I have the funds to replace one of these items .
I am leaning towards replacing the hard drive with a Samsung 128 gig SSD - My reasoning is that the OS will install with the 1333 ram and if I replace the HDD I will not have to reinstall and I can get the ram in 2 weeks when I get Paid again . and just limp along till I get the ram .


----------



## Raven.7

Anyone care to find out how long it'll take for a Vishera chip to explode without a heatsink on?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Anyone care to find out how long it'll take for a Vishera chip to explode without a heatsink on?


No thanks


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> I am sure the problem will be resolved in your favor. It just requires some patience which is had to swallow for us hard driving Enthusiasts!


Well, unfortunately I'm out of both enthusiasm and patience.

I guess I should looking into buying a Macbook Pro


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> I'm going to CompUSA tomorrow and telling to either exchange this unit or face my credit card company, because I will fraudulent the crap out of their charge on my account.
> I'm not sitting here for a month, waiting for Corsair to ship back a working unit on a product I bought less than 24 hours ago. Now I'm going to have to start taking apart my machine again for the freaking 7th time this week.


your BadLuck is tooo BAD
first ur HDDs ,windows got corrupted and now your H80........


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Anyone care to find out how long it'll take for a Vishera chip to explode without a heatsink on?


Be better to waste a chip on seeing how the IHS is attached.


----------



## neojin29

hey please add me just got on yesterday at microcenter FX-8320 MAX I can go is 4.816 ghz on 1.499v cpu/nb at 1.36v 2.6ghz


plaese help with overclocking.... thanx


----------



## hotrod717

I've been following thread since it started and really appreciate all information about AMD's latest and greatest cpu's. I am surprised that I haven't seen some better Maxxmem scores. BD's posted some really good scores surpassing Thuban, but I haven't seen any from PD??? Not real familiar with FX, but would think an improvement would follow. Is PD a lot different than BD in terms of OC'ing?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I've been following thread since it started and really appreciate all information about AMD's latest and greatest cpu's. I am surprised that I haven't seen some better Maxxmem scores. BD's posted some really good scores surpassing Thuban, but I haven't seen any from PD??? Not real familiar with FX, but would think an improvement would follow. Is PD a lot different than BD in terms of OC'ing?


It seems to me that the 8320s are aggressively binned meaning that only the 8350 overclocks well and not even all of them .
Just my penny's worth of thoughts on this as I have not received my chip yet .


----------



## bmgjet

Can some one else try this with there 83X0 chip.
See whats ht speed is better.

For my chip
4.75ghz
2500mhz nb

HT
2500mhz = slowest every test
2750mhz = Score in the middle most the time.
3000mhz= fastest most the time but beaten slightly by 2750mhz some tests. (1,21V)


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Can some one else try this with there 83X0 chip.
> See whats ht speed is better.
> For my chip
> 4.75ghz
> 2500mhz nb
> HT
> 2500mhz = slowest every test
> 2750mhz = Score in the middle most the time.
> 3000mhz= fastest most the time but beaten slightly by 2750mhz some tests. (1,21V)


I don't think I can do 4.5 on no heatsink









Sorry I can't help. I'll do my best to keep up with the thread meanwhile :\


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> It seems to me that the 8320s are aggressively binned meaning that only the 8350 overclocks well and not even all of them .
> Just my penny's worth of thoughts on this as I have not received my chip yet .


If any of the 8320 owners would put more then 1.45v through the cpu, they'd be running 4.8+ assuming they'd keep it cool. 212+ and H60s are not enough for peak clocks on any CPU.

It's just the way of things.

Combine that with the 8320 is cheaper, the people with the money and ability grabbed 8350s. Couple this with the fact those who can afford 8350s can generaly afford better cooling, etc...


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> The chv's seem to be the dominating board right now, with everything else being the hard to do well.


Please refer to the following thread over in the C5F thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/4370#post_18474679


----------



## stickg1

IDK man, I need 1.54v to get 4.8GHz stable but my Kuhler 620 cant handle the heat.

I'm good with 4.62GHz for now. Toying with the idea of a custom loop. Need a better case first and with all the money spent it seems like it could be better spent elsewhere when my gaming performance is great as is.


----------



## Anonaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If any of the 8320 owners would put more then 1.45v through the cpu, they'd be running 4.8+ assuming they'd keep it cool. 212+ and H60s are not enough for peak clocks on any CPU.
> It's just the way of things.
> Combine that with the 8320 is cheaper, the people with the money and ability grabbed 8350s. Couple this with the fact those who can afford 8350s can generaly afford better cooling, etc...


I really don't think they are binned as aggressively as people are thinking they are.
4.7-4.8 wasn't very difficult at all on my 8320, but my Gigabyte 990xa-UD3 board's vdroop issues are really a big pain in the arse. Even so, getting a 1GHz OC over stock without really digging into every single setting is pretty impressive, I believe the 8320s can hit 5GHz pretty soon / easily given the right board and cooling.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If any of the 8320 owners would put more then 1.45v through the cpu, they'd be running 4.8+ assuming they'd keep it cool. 212+ and H60s are not enough for peak clocks on any CPU.
> 
> It's just the way of things.
> 
> Combine that with the 8320 is cheaper, the people with the money and ability grabbed 8350s. Couple this with the fact those who can afford 8350s can generaly afford better cooling, etc...


Idk, my 8350 needs 1.5v in bios to be stable at 4.6ghz, and 1.575v in bios for 4.7 (due to insane vdroop). My nhd14 cannot handle that.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Please refer to the following thread over in the C5F thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/4370#post_18474679


That is quite interesting, good information for chv owners who had boards with the 0705 stamped bios lacking space for the current bios out.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> It is definitely ram related with a freeze. Some thing to also consider is a high ram frequency and too high a NB Frequency. Phenom II love a high NB frequency with a low HT frequency. BD, Piledriver likes equal NB/HT frequencies as long as they stay below 2600Mhz (Air/water)


Excellent info. Thanks!!


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If any of the 8320 owners would put more then 1.45v through the cpu, they'd be running 4.8+ assuming they'd keep it cool. 212+ and H60s are not enough for peak clocks on any CPU.
> It's just the way of things.
> Combine that with the 8320 is cheaper, the people with the money and ability grabbed 8350s. Couple this with the fact those who can afford 8350s can generaly afford better cooling, etc...


Well said. For example, I could probably get my 8320 to 5GHz stable, but there's no way my wimpy H80 could take that much heat (1.5-1.55V)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That is quite interesting, good information for chv owners who had boards with the 0705 stamped bios lacking space for the current bios out.


BTW, Asus still hasn't given the 83x0 the official nod to rev 1 C5F boards even with currently latest 1703 BIOS. I do hope this changes soon just for peace of mind.

The newer Formula Z board apparently does officially support all the Vishera CPUs.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BTW, Asus still hasn't given the 83x0 the official nod to rev 1 C5F boards even with currently latest 1703 BIOS. I do hope this changes soon just for peace of mind.
> The newer Formula Z board apparently does officially support all the Vishera CPUs.


I know, I've posted the entire support list here on OCN already, and have been updating posts in regards to it when they do announce more boards.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> BTW, Asus still hasn't given the 83x0 the official nod to rev 1 C5F boards even with currently latest 1703 BIOS. I do hope this changes soon just for peace of mind.
> The newer Formula Z board apparently does officially support all the Vishera CPUs.


interesting, i didnt really notice that.

but the formula z has support right off the bat? of course it does


----------



## sdlvx

Well, I pulled it off. I'm rocking funtoo with all the GCC 4.6 CFLAGS right now. It was a pain in the ass, none of the tutorials worked. I ended up borking my MBR and having to install Windows, Install Funtoo, fail at dual boot, remove Windows and Funtoo, install Windows, and then install Funtoo.

But, I'm here and I'm in a KDE desktop building away on Firefox. I have to say for $220, I don't think there's much out there that could have pulled off all this compiling today. You guys have no idea how many times I've compiled the kernel. No tutorials anywhere tell you to enable AHCI in the kernel (I didn't even know it was there!). You only follow tutorials, get stuck, and then google where you're stuck.

I compiled the whole thing at 5.1ghz and 2099mhz ram. Not a problem! I think I'd be still compiling kernels if I had a 3570k. Hell, I bet a 3770k would have a hard time with this given the fact i'm sitting pretty on everything using FMA BMI and all that other junk!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I pulled it off. I'm rocking funtoo with all the GCC 4.6 CFLAGS right now. It was a pain in the ass, none of the tutorials worked. I ended up borking my MBR and having to install Windows, Install Funtoo, fail at dual boot, remove Windows and Funtoo, install Windows, and then install Funtoo.
> But, I'm here and I'm in a KDE desktop building away on Firefox. I have to say for $220, I don't think there's much out there that could have pulled off all this compiling today. You guys have no idea how many times I've compiled the kernel. No tutorials anywhere tell you to enable AHCI in the kernel (I didn't even know it was there!). You only follow tutorials, get stuck, and then google where you're stuck.
> I compiled the whole thing at 5.1ghz and 2099mhz ram. Not a problem! I think I'd be still compiling kernels if I had a 3570k. *Hell, I bet a 3770k would have a hard time* with this given the fact i'm sitting pretty on everything using FMA BMI and all that other junk!


Give me the info and we will see im Also at 5.1ghz
And 2500mhz Ram

Meh i prolly should not be doing much with hurricane sandy Whiping around out side.. I expect to lose power quite soon heh.. so is the fun of living in the country.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Oh corsair h series woes, I had the same issue with a h80 so rmad it got a new one back in 2 weeks, guess what it had the exact same issue, so rmad that with a big rant attached, they asked me if a free upgrade to the h100 would be compatible with my system, i said yes and recieved that in 7 days, guess what yep it had the exact same problem, so i gave up and fitted it to a 2500k mini itx build for a friend who doesnt mind the rattle.

So raven you have my sympathys , now i only get the lower end h series and antec units, i believe that thermaltake, enermax and coolermaster are bringing out there own solutions ill be interested too see how they perform. Corsair should of resolved this issue by now as its a taint on there otherwise excellent build quality, i always use there 300r series cases in budget gaming builds which i then sell on ebay.


----------



## erase

Today I have finally got my FX-8320, I am yet to start seeing what it is got. I am not going to go to hard on it, as this is a budget build only the CPU and Mobo are new.
I am using an old HD 5750 in eye infinity (which work pretty sweet even with an old E8400), so should be ok still, not intending for this to be a gaming machine.

Specs are:

FX-8320 (stock cooling)
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0
Kingston Vaule RAM 1333MHz 2x2GB
HD 5750 1GB

misc:
RAID0 (500GB)
400watt Bronse PSU
Windows 8 Pro

Going to see how this performs on Windows 8, and also give some light to those that want to overclock (with the stock cooler) a little without having all the other bells and whistles

My default voltage in the UEFI looks high at 1.375v
What is the default voltage of anyone elses FX-8320 around here?


----------



## disappearingone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Please refer to the following thread over in the C5F thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/4370#post_18474679


I bought this board early last year in anticipation of BD but decided to wait for PD and my original bios is 404.

I think thats gotta be my problem I am 24/7 stable at 4.7 but anything past that I freeze on IBT or prime no matter what my voltages are or how much I play with my ram. A cpu/nb problem could also explain memory trouble would it not?


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Today I have finally got my FX-8320, I am yet to start seeing what it is got. I am not going to go to hard on it, as this is a budget build only the CPU and Mobo are new.
> I am using an old HD 5750 in eye infinity (which work pretty sweet even with an old E8400), so should be ok still, not intending for this to be a gaming machine.
> Specs are:
> FX-8320 (stock cooling)
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0
> Kingston Vaule RAM 1333MHz 2x2GB
> HD 5750 1GB
> misc:
> RAID0 (500GB)
> 400watt Bronse PSU
> Windows 8 Pro
> Going to see how this performs on Windows 8, and also give some light to those that want to overclock (with the stock cooler) a little without having all the other bells and whistles
> My default voltage in the UEFI looks high at 1.375v
> What is the default voltage of anyone elses FX-8320 around here?


My default voltage is 1.335v


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> My default voltage is 1.335v


Think I got a dud, was hoping for lower, that is due to the intention of running this at a lower overclock on the stock heatsink, which I am yet to do.

I have been watching the standard turbo at 4GHz with cpuz and its hitting 1.404v should i feel







about this?


----------



## richie_2010

you can undervolt it, my 1055t wants 1.35v when on auto in bios yet i can give it 1.1 to 1.15 and it ok


----------



## erase

hmm I will give that a go soon, if it like my Trinity mobile APU then it will not respond to voltage decreases.


----------



## iamwardicus

Random question for the owners: Has anyone done a 4 module / 4 core overclock / benchmark test yet? I've not seen anything in the reviews thread but someone did say they were going to do them. I wasn't sure if they were posted anywhere yet though.


----------



## Krusher33

OP, any chance you'd link where each of the owner in the list posted a screenshot? Or at least what # post?

I'm just wondering for those that are under 1.45v... are their temps high or just scared of the juice?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> I bought this board early last year in anticipation of BD but decided to wait for PD and my original bios is 404.
> I think thats gotta be my problem I am 24/7 stable at 4.7 but anything past that I freeze on IBT or prime no matter what my voltages are or how much I play with my ram. A cpu/nb problem could also explain memory trouble would it not?


That's exactly the same behavior I'm getting and I ordered my board the same day it became available on Newegg.


----------



## Raven.7

Just came back from CompUSA.

EVERY SINGLE CORSAIR WATER COOLER, they had in-stock, has the voltage grinding defect...except for 1...an H100.

I bit the bullet and upgraded for $15...

Let's hope this works.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Just came back from CompUSA.
> EVERY SINGLE CORSAIR WATER COOLER, they had in-stock, has the voltage grinding defect...except for 1...an H100.
> I bit the bullet and upgraded for $15...
> Let's hope this works.


Wow, says something about those coolers, when I was considering it, I was looking at its competitor in closed loops, just because of that problem, looks like it was more widespread than people will admit to. Ended up not buying either, but still, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Just came back from CompUSA.
> EVERY SINGLE CORSAIR WATER COOLER, they had in-stock, has the voltage grinding defect...except for 1...an H100.
> I bit the bullet and upgraded for $15...
> Let's hope this works.


My H-100 did not start Grinding till after a month of having it.

However tapping the lines and cooler block 100x made it not so loud and i moved the case farther away.

It is a pretty good cooler and looks nice and neat in your case.

Also Cougars do very well on it.


----------



## endevite

In other news, Asus's official support list has yet again been updated on pd support.
As you can see CHV-F rev1's are now officially supported.

This is from their support list, not motherboard cpu list page.

Board|revision|bios ver
Crosshair V Formula ALL 1703
Crosshair V Formula-Z ALL 0806
M5A78L ALL 1401
M5A78L LE ALL 1401
M5A78L/USB3 ALL 1401
M5A78L-M LX PLUS ALL 1201
M5A78L-M LX V2 ALL 1201
M5A78L-M/USB3 ALL 1401
M5A87 ALL 1301
M5A88-M ALL 1401
M5A88-M EVO ALL 1401
M5A88-V EVO ALL 1502
M5A97 EVO ALL 1604
M5A97 EVO R2.0 ALL 1006
M5A97 LE R2.0 ALL 1006
M5A97 PRO ALL 1604
M5A97 R2.0 ALL 1006
M5A99FX PRO R2.0 ALL 1006
M5A99X EVO ALL 1604
M5A99X EVO R2.0 ALL 1006
SABERTOOTH 990FX ALL 1604
SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 ALL 1006

Source here:
http://support.asus.com/CPUSupport/List2.aspx?SLanguage=en


----------



## Raven.7

Ladies and gentlemen,

We're good. No grinding on this unit right out of the box, not the same thing I can say for my H80!









I was on the phone waiting on the line for about 30 minutes, at the store, just to be sure the unit I picked up (Rev 1230) wasn't going to have the defect which supposedly had been fixed since Rev 1227.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen,
> We're good. No grinding on this unit right out of the box, not the same thing I can say for my H80!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the phone waiting on the line for about 30 minutes, at the store, just to be sure the unit I picked up (Rev 1230) wasn't going to have the defect which supposedly had been fixed since Rev 1227.


Maybe now your luck is turning around. ;p


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> hey please add me just got on yesterday at microcenter FX-8320 MAX I can go is 4.816 ghz on 1.499v cpu/nb at 1.36v 2.6ghz
> 
> plaese help with overclocking.... thanx


Great overclock, and really nice temps.

Try to get that speed with lower CPU volts. You should be able to get 1.44ish volts at 4.8Ghz.
You will probably have to raise the FSB to get more speed on the Gigabyte Board.

Those boards are very picky though. Start with 220 FSB + Raising the CPU Multiplier. You will have to lower the NB, DRAM and HTT multiplier to bring them back down to stock speeds.

*Important: When adjusting the FSB on this board, you will have to change the PCI-e from AUTO to 100, or else you may corrupt your hard drive.*


----------



## Maurauder

f13 is out of beta for the 990xa. Did the FXA owners notice any differences when their bios' were updated to non-beta version?


----------



## neojin29

i dont have that board any more i have now ASUS Crosshair V Formula if you see the hardware monitor and what it have you can see it is well overclocked at th lowest setting hell i can be at 4.8ghz at 1.43v


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My H-100 did not start Grinding till after a month of having it.
> However tapping the lines and cooler block 100x made it not so loud and i moved the case farther away.
> It is a pretty good cooler and looks nice and neat in your case.
> Also Cougars do very well on it.


mine still working like a champ...bought it 10 months ago
but during my purchase i did some research at that period 2 batches were bad and had the grinding/the pump just stopped working
one was 11359403 and another 11658305
just avoided those two batches and i was fine...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> i dont have that board any more i have now ASUS Crosshair V Formula if you see the hardware monitor and what it have you can see it is well overclocked at th lowest setting hell i can be at 4.8ghz at 1.43v


Awesome, nice to see some more Overclocks that aren't at 1.5v. Also, that's nice and cool with that H100, is it even on high? Probably just lowest setting eh.
What is the lowest voltage you can get 4.8Ghz at? Should be able to free up a little more power at 220 FSB.

My Bulldozer would top out at around 52 Celsius at 4.8Ghz with the H100, so that's a huge improvement.

Also, nice Ghost Video card there in Crossfire.

Edited: that pic shows it at 3.8Ghz, is that an error?

Also, what is your stock CPU Voltage in the Bios with Turbo disabled?


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> OP, any chance you'd link where each of the owner in the list posted a screenshot? Or at least what # post?
> I'm just wondering for those that are under 1.45v... are their temps high or just scared of the juice?


My 8320 at 4.72ghz (1.44vcore) has maximum temps of 58C after 50 Runs of IBT.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> My 8320 at 4.72ghz (1.44vcore) has maximum temps of 58C after 50 Runs of IBT.


That's with the D14 air?

Edit: You know your rig has a freakish similarity to mine, ripjawsx 2133, hx850, haf 912, biggest difference is nvidia video and xigmatek aegir air instead. Well, except I am rev1 saber. ;p


----------



## neojin29

yep its an error sorry but it easy but i hit the wall past 4.8+ at any setting


----------



## neojin29

how many gflops are you getting on ibt i am getting low number like 34gflops but my 1090t got me about 75gflops


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> yep its an error sorry but it easy but i hit the wall past 4.8+ at any setting


Try pulling 2 sticks of ram. See if it helps, 32 GB may be too hefty for the IMC at your settings. That can help rule it out.

To OP. Great work on your list, and making this thread.
Is it possible to list the stock VID with turbo disabled for each of the overclocks. This can help to find what Stock VID's the Golden Chips are


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That's with the D14 air?
> Edit: You know your rig has a freakish similarity to mine, ripjawsx 2133, hx850, haf 912, biggest difference is nvidia video and xigmatek aegir air instead. Well, except I am rev1 saber. ;p


Yes, My D14 has a Scythe slipstream 1900 as a push fan and a KM2-1700 in the center. It gives me temps about 3 -4c better then the stock noctua Fans


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Yes, My D14 has a Scythe slipstream 1900 as a push fan and a KM2-1700 in the center. It gives me temps about 3 -4c better then the stock noctua Fans


Nice, D14 is def one of the top airs, especially with good fans, downside is the weight. ;p


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Nice, D14 is def one of the top airs, especially with good fans, downside is the weight. ;p


speaking of Air coolers.. I have a coolermaster n520 and wondered how it faired with an H100 water.. from what I have seen is there isn't much of a difference however I really dont see anything conclusive. Anyone know?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> speaking of Air coolers.. I have a coolermaster n520 and wondered how it faired with an H100 water.. from what I have seen is there isn't much of a difference however I really dont see anything conclusive. Anyone know?


Posted these many pages back
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=7
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=6

Has 85/125/150 watt rates for everything up to an H100, yours is on that list too. Enjoy. ;p


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Posted these many pages back
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=7
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=6
> Has 85/125/150 watt rates for everything up to an H100, yours is on that list too. Enjoy. ;p


HA my bad.. I read through it briefly must have missed it thank you


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HA my bad.. I read through it briefly must have missed it thank you


No problem, all I can really do while waiting for my chip to show tomorrow is help. lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> No problem, all I can really do while waiting for my chip to show tomorrow is help. lol


im in the waiting game too haven't purchased the chip yet as im waiting on a guy to buy my 1100T and MOBO before I continue... although I have a new toy to play with tonight just bought me some ballistex ram 1866


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im in the waiting game too haven't purchased the chip yet as im waiting on a guy to buy my 1100T and MOBO before I continue... although I have a new toy to play with tonight just bought me some ballistex ram 1866


I ordered my chip mid last week, ups decided I didn't need it until Tuesday.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I ordered my chip mid last week, ups decided I didn't need it until Tuesday.


by chance have you seen any bench results between the 1100T and 8350 at stock?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> by chance have you seen any bench results between the 1100T and 8350 at stock?


Ehhh, not decent ones, if there was I may have missed them, most going from existing to 8350 as an upgrade are using lower than 1100t's or already had bulldozers.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> by chance have you seen any bench results between the 1100T and 8350 at stock?


Most of the reviews show a comparison between Thuban, Bulldozer, Piledriver, Sandy and Ivy,
should be easy to find a few.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Nice, D14 is def one of the top airs, especially with good fans, downside is the weight. ;p


NH-D14 is king of air cooling still, which is quite impressive since its been around forever now. The SilverArrow is a tad bit better at lower temperatures then the D14, but it has a inferior mounting solution. That's why most people prefer the D14, also because of Noctua's fans that are so silent you can't even hear them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ehhh, not decent ones, if there was I may have missed them, most going from existing to 8350 as an upgrade are using lower than 1100t's or already had bulldozers.


Yeah, I just found myself in a position where I can sell my unused stuff and basically pay for the new chip so I figured it can't hurt, I waited for BD and was sad when my chip was better. Now that I have seen that PD is good im sure the upgrade isn't that huge however any boost can help


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Most of the reviews show a comparison between Thuban, Bulldozer, Piledriver, Sandy and Ivy,
> should be easy to find a few.


All I have seen is the pre release benchs that compare them all. guess google must be my friend


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> All I have seen is the pre release benchs that compare them all. guess google must be my friend


My issue with those review sites are bad setups or biased testing. It would be nice if someone in this thread would do that exact test instead of relying on those reviews for data. (1100t vs 8350)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> My issue with those review sites are bad setups or biased testing. It would be nice if someone in this thread would do that exact test instead of relying on those reviews for data.


well I can do the thuban now then on the same rig produce one with the 8350 it would just take a wile

name off the best benches and we can start that process now


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well I can do the thuban now then on the same rig produce one with the 8350 it would just take a wile
> name off the best benches and we can start that process now


Mostly the stuff we've been using in this thread, you would have to backtrack a bit page wise, but those seem to be of what is of most interest to people here. (tired so can't think off the top of my head which ones to use)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Mostly the stuff we've been using in this thread, you would have to backtrack a bit page wise, but those seem to be of what is of most interest to people here. (tired so can't think off the top of my head which ones to use)


Will do.. Im going to post my results that I get now and store them in a folder so when I get the 8350 I can post them again.. Im only do stock as my OC right now on the thuban isn't 100% stable


----------



## Raven.7

My best run so far...but it's taking me 1.48v to be stable at 4.64 :\


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> My best run so far...but it's taking me 1.48v to be stable at 4.64 :\


It's like that 8320 hates you and wants to say it's binned to be slow, but many said these weren't binned. So not sure what to say. : /

I hope when my chip shows tomorrow I'll have some magic sabertooth settings for you.


----------



## Mr357

Hey Raven, if I submit a higher overclock, would you be able to simply overwrite the current entry?


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Hey Raven, if I submit a higher overclock, would you be able to simply overwrite the current entry?


Yes, just PM me.


----------



## Raven.7

And.....IBT said, nope.avi


----------



## tinouthedino

Wondering if anyone else is OC'ing these chips on a 4+2 phase power mobo? I think that is what is limiting the stability when all 8 cores are pushed with some super intensive benchmarks


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> And.....IBT said, nope.avi


Hope your +12 is actually doing better than 11.5x volts and that's just a software bug.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Hope your +12 is actually doing better than 11.5x volts and that's just a software bug.


Don't you dare make me go out and buy a new power supply.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Don't you dare make me go out and buy a new power supply.


I'd use a meter just to be sure either way. ;p

Whats the Ai Tools sensor panel say it is?

Note: I don't know about cpuid's monitor, but hwinfo x64 and ai tools sensor data shows my power correctly on my rev1 saber.


----------



## Car17

Just barley shipped today. 8320 From Newegg!!!!


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Don't you dare make me go out and buy a new power supply.


I wouldn't worry about that. Vdroop is not limited to CPU's. It occurs in any electrical circuit when there is current draw. Take a car battery. Read with a volt meter it should read 13.8v. take a reading wile the starter is cranking and the voltage will drop. Although most power supplies are regulated, I would expect to see some drop on that 12v rail under load. Combine that with the fact that software readings aren't always reliable, I'm sure your ps is fine.


----------



## Red1776

For anyone with a GA-990FXA-UD7, the F10 BIOS just lost it's beta status and now is a certified release.
It can be had here
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I'd use a meter just to be sure either way. ;p
> Whats the Ai Tools sensor panel say it is?
> Note: I don't know about cpuid's monitor, but hwinfo x64 and ai tools sensor data shows my power correctly on my rev1 saber.





http://imgur.com/CfcOg


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that. Vdroop is not limited to CPU's. It occurs in any electrical circuit when there is current draw. Take a car battery. Read with a volt meter it should read 13.8v. take a reading wile the starter is cranking and the voltage will drop. Although most power supplies are regulated, I would expect to see some drop on that 12v rail under load. Combine that with the fact that software readings aren't always reliable, I'm sure your ps is fine.


Well if that reading is accurate, not saying it is as I've seen software be wrong about it, but he was sitting at 11.5, which is below the 11.75 minimum limit for stable operation.

So if that software is right, he's way to low on the +12 feed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CfcOg


Not in your bios, that's load free nearly anyway. ;p
Ai tools in windows or hwinfo 64 during your ibt test.


----------



## Car17

What Prog is that?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> What Prog is that?


It's the asus uefi bios. EZ-Mode display.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> My best run so far...but it's taking me 1.48v to be stable at 4.64 :


You're still having temp issues. 40 Celsius in the BIOS and 60+ Celsius under load with the H100? Make sure you don't have the nuts too tight on the H100 mounting or you'll end up with one side lifted slightly and not making proper contact.


----------



## Hokies83

So max Vcore is 1.5v and TJMax is 70c?

Is AMd's TJmax like intels where if your near it for long periods of time your cpu degrades? or can you constantly hover around it with no issues?

Me the 3770k Max Vcore intel states is 1.52V but i run 1.55v 24/7 but my max Prime 95 after 8 hrs is barely 80c and my TJmax is 105c so im 25c away from it.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*


One of my concerns with that psu (assuming it's the one in the sig) is it's a split rail psu, and an antec, both of which I've had 12v degradation with on oc rigs due to high draw, I tend to stick to single rail psu's now because of those problems often found with split rail and output degradation.

I hope it really is just a software thing and you aren't hitting a pull wall.

Edit: small note, just taking a quick gander, it looks like our top oc's listed are all using 800w or bigger single rail psu's.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So max Vcore is 1.5v and TJMax is 70c?
> Is AMd's TJmax like intels where if your near it for long periods of time your cpu degrades? or can you constantly hover around it with no issues?


70 C seems high. Bulldozer 8 Core Modules were like 62C for "MAX" not regular usage.

The 4 Core Bulldozers were 70 Celsius for TJMax

Should be <1.50v and <=55 Celsius. For daily usage.

AMD uses a different method on making them, so they are less effected by cold temperatures, but unlike Intel, can't run at 70+ Celsius for daily usage.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 70 C seems high. Bulldozer 8 Core Modules were like 62C for "MAX" not regular usage.
> The 4 Core Bulldozers were 70 Celsius for TJMax
> Should be <1.50v and <=55 Celsius. For daily usage.
> AMD uses a different method on making them, so they are less effected by cold temperatures, but unlike Intel, can't run at 70+ Celsius for daily usage.


Yeah i noticed there max Vcore is close But Amd temps were alot lower and such and the TJMax is lower.. Im guessing Amd measures temp's differently then intel.

Much different architectures.

I think i remember this when i went from a 1055t to a i7 920 that overclocking was similar but TJ max and temps were alot different. been awhile lol.


----------



## mystiksinner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Well if that reading is accurate, not saying it is as I've seen software be wrong about it, but he was sitting at 11.5, which is below the 11.75 minimum limit for stable operation.
> So if that software is right, he's way to low on the +12 feed.
> Not in your bios, that's load free nearly anyway. ;p
> Ai tools in windows or hwinfo 64 during your ibt test.


load free yes but 11.994v looks fine.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystiksinner*
> 
> load free yes but 11.994v looks fine.


Which is why I am hoping it was just cpuid hwinfo being wonky, and why I suggested 2 known apps that read right on sabertooth boards.
If he's hitting 11.5 on load, then that rail feeding his regulator is drooping to hard from the amp pull.

His min vcore voltage in that software was also displaying lower than his normal. Could be software, could be a drop causing instability during ibt from feed issues.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> One of my concerns with that psu (assuming it's the one in the sig) is it's a split rail psu, and an antec, both of which I've had 12v degradation with on oc rigs due to high draw, I tend to stick to single rail psu's now because of those problems often found with split rail and output degradation.
> I hope it really is just a software thing and you aren't hitting a pull wall.
> Edit: small note, just taking a quick gander, it looks like our top oc's listed are all using 800w or bigger single rail psu's.


NVM


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> NVM


When I run mine, I have sensor only checked, then click run, then for me it asks if i want to disable the asus sensor or not, you can choose to disable it, should still see the data, if not may need it on, option may only come up because I have ai tools installed.

Then it looks like cpuid's hwinfo window from there on.


----------



## Raven.7

Just remounted my H100, fyi. I knew I had done horribly on the thermal paste.

Ran Cinebench three times:


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ran Cinebench three times:


Ok looks great, everything within tolerances. Your powersupply is fine sir. ;p

Sadly that also means we still need to figure out why you can't oc well. lol

Note: If anything your powersupply has about as good as you'll see numbers on load in regards to any psu.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Ok looks great, everything within tolerances. Your powersupply is fine sir. ;p
> Sadly that also means we still need to figure out why you can't oc well. lol
> Note: if anything your powersupply has about as good as you can see numbers on load in regards to any psu.


Yes very strange.

To OP, your best option will probably be to start back at stock settings (Load Defaults). Disable all the usual, Turbo, C1E, C6 etc.

Save and restart so the voltages set in.

Then just up the CPU Multi a couple points and restart until it wont boot.

Then just set it back a couple points from where it wouldn't boot and check stability and temps.

*More Important Info: Never update the BIOS while using Overclocked settings. Always Load Optimal Defaults and Save + Restart after a BIOS update*


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yes very strange.
> To OP, your best option will probably be to start at stock settings. Disable all the usual, Turbo, C1E, C6 etc.
> Save and restart so the voltages set in.
> Then just up the CPU Multi a couple points and restart until it wont boot.
> Then just set it back a couple points from where it wouldn't boot and check stability and temps.


He's gone through that more than once, I think he wants to play with a hammer at this point.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yes very strange.
> To OP, your best option will probably be to start at stock settings. Disable all the usual, Turbo, C1E, C6 etc.
> Save and restart so the voltages set in.
> Then just up the CPU Multi a couple points and restart until it wont boot.
> Then just set it back a couple points from where it wouldn't boot and check stability and temps.
> 
> 
> 
> He's gone through that more than once, I think he wants to play with a hammer at this point.
Click to expand...

Pics!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You're still having temp issues. 40 Celsius in the BIOS and 60+ Celsius under load with the H100? Make sure you don't have the nuts too tight on the H100 mounting or you'll end up with one side lifted slightly and not making proper contact.


The H100 mounts directly to AMD's Stock cooler clips. There are no nuts or bolts. Same with the H60 and H80. The original design also didn't allow for this issue. It's pretty much 775/1155 only.

For the record Raven, the paste that comes on the H-series is really good. Unless you got the good stuff yourself, using what it came with is usually a good option, though it's too late now.


----------



## tinouthedino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You're still having temp issues. 40 Celsius in the BIOS and 60+ Celsius under load with the H100? Make sure you don't have the nuts too tight on the H100 mounting or you'll end up with one side lifted slightly and not making proper contact.


This caught my eye...I am getting around 40 degrees right now idle...on my mobo CPU Socket reading, on my phenom 2 temps were much much much lower..... I think I may have fubared this step...but I am still able to hit 5ghz...? temps just skyrocket when all 8 cores are pushed in IBT (70C) when gaming it doesnt get past 47 C...

This is all by the CPU Socket reading, I dont trust coretemp hwinfo64....those core temps dont ever go past 60C but the socket can get as high as 70 C while doing 1 run of Cinebench

How tight do you have to tighen those screws?


----------



## Raven.7

What thermal paste method do you guys use for H100s, spread or pea dot?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The H100 mounts directly to AMD's Stock cooler clips. There are no nuts or bolts. Same with the H60 and H80. The original design also didn't allow for this issue. It's pretty much 775/1155 only.
> For the record Raven, the paste that comes on the H-series is really good. Unless you got the good stuff yourself, using what it came with is usually a good option, though it's too late now.


I've actually made a very technical diagram for previous discussions on this.



Do not overtighten this cooler. and make sure it is seated evenly
Quote:


> This is all by the CPU Socket reading, I dont trust coretemp hwinfo64....those core temps dont ever go past 60C but the socket can get as high as 70


CPU Socket temp is different than the actual CPU Temp. Socket temp is usually high unless you have really good airflow in your case because it's at the back of your motherboard. You can put a fan in the back of the case and you'll find that the CPU Socket and CPU temp will then run about the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What thermal paste method do you guys use for H100s, spread or pea dot?


I use the "spread" because of how large the AMD Integrated Heat Spreader is.

Clean both surfaces with rubbing alcohol. Then on the CPU put some Paste in the middle. Take a Credit Card (or library card lol) and smooth out the paste across the whole IHS. You only need it about the thickness of paper and you want it to be very even so it seats well.

The Pea Sized amount of TIM works well on Intel CPUs, but on AMD I don't find it works that great because of the larger IHS


----------



## piday

Just got my 8350. Been reading this thread since it started and figured it was time to join ocn. My best oc so far is mid 4.8 and after that I have to raise the voltages and the heat is way to high for my comfort.


----------



## Raven.7

Ok.

I'm over-nighting some Artic Silver 5 since that Cooler Master crap I had ran out already.

I'll try and remount the H100 outside of my case tomorrow, so I can make sure its mounted well.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> I'm over-nighting some Artic Silver 5 since that Cooler Master crap I had ran out already.
> I'll try and remount the H100 outside of my case tomorrow, so I can make sure its mounted well.


My temps dropped about 2-3C from swapping from the CM to AS5, for reference.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> My temps dropped about 2-3C from swapping from the CM to AS5, for reference.


Did you use pea dot or spread?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Did you use pea dot or spread?


Spread for both.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Pea dot is best IMHO. Spread can leave areas exposed.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Pea dot is best IMHO. Spread can leave areas exposed.


That sounds counter-intuitive.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What thermal paste method do you guys use for H100s, spread or pea dot?


Pea dot is the best method when applying thermal compound. When you apply the heatsink or water block you can press down a bit, and twist the unit slowly to get it to spread out. Don't wiggle it back and forth, and don't pull up on the unit while doing so. Spreading compound beforehand only leads to potential air pockets, and a uneven coating in contact between the IHS and the cooling unit.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> That sounds counter-intuitive.


Spread seems to cause uneven(read:human) distribution. Some areas get to much, some areas get to little.

Using pea dot and a careful seating of the cooler ensures a very very even spread, with minimal variance in distribution.

That is just what I have observed in my experiences, removing coolers. Pea dot always seems to distribute quiet well.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What thermal paste method do you guys use for H100s, spread or pea dot?


Get some cool labs liquid Ultra for best results using the spread method.

I would not bother re mounting with AS5 Just order this.. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10740/thr-77/Coollaboratory_Liquid_Ultra_100_Metal_Thermal_Interface_Material.html


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> What thermal paste method do you guys use for H100s, spread or pea dot?


Slightly larger than normal pea dot of CM "High preformance". It isn't great, but it's good enough and I get 7 uses per tube or so, and it's cheap.

Keep in mind I use 4 Corsair fans, it's a lot of cfm even at the reduced speed I normally run them at. They are also on intake, not exhaust.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Slightly larger than normal pea dot of CM "High preformance". It isn't great, but it's good enough and I get 7 uses per tube or so, and it's cheap.
> Keep in mind I use 4 Corsair fans, it's a lot of cfm even at the reduced speed I normally run them at. They are also on intake, not exhaust.


How did you set the CPU plate, sideways or over the top?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I have always used the spread method personally


----------



## Maurauder

large pea dot and press on block while tightening retention bracket. Prolimitech PK3


----------



## stickg1

The CM Sickleflows a friend sent me actually were an improvement. So I'm declaring shenanigans on that AnAndTech review.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok.
> I'm over-nighting some Artic Silver 5 since that Cooler Master crap I had ran out already.
> I'll try and remount the H100 outside of my case tomorrow, so I can make sure its mounted well.


It kind of a pain either way. Best way I found with mine was to keep the H100 only snug. Then have the case on it's side while running a stress test.

You can monitor the CPU temp in real time to see that it''s staying low while you tighten the thumb screws. Just need them snug though, there's a lot of pressure considering the mechanical leverage you have on them


----------



## mystiksinner

my crosshair v formula-z is supposed to be shipping out of Edison N.J. tonight to be delivered tomorrow. I think sandy might prevent that from happening. I wonder if Newegg will refund my overnight shipping.


----------



## Anonaru

I do pea spread myself. But I have gotten a typical 1-2 degree additional drop if I do JUST under a pea sized dot
Then do 4 small dots 3/4ths of the way out of the chip in a square (very small, but large enough to spread. This has traditionally granted me not only the proper middle coverage (Which is the most important, granted this is where the cores and the cover make contact), it also covers the corners just a bit better, which is Pea method's only "weakness" per say.

Spreading yourself results in a slightly higher temp every time. I've tried every manner possible-- pea and my little tweak on it have both always been better.
Also, no new ventures on the OCing of my 8320, but I'm torturing this poor ram. How is this on Vishera? I'm only familiar with the score range on Deneb











My latest venture into messing with RAM on this new processor. Passed memtest, so I'm happy with it. Should I have better numbers? (If you are wondering why its pink, I gave my wife first dibs on new processor. I'm still rocking my ol' deneb)


----------



## Red1776

I thought (most of you) might find this amusing CD man runs a top 30 heaven 3.0 scores. its Intel dominated....except for one invader hehe #21 & 28

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores


----------



## tinouthedino

went home for lunch and saw my crosshair v waiting for me!! cannot wait to see how well this OC's woot i am so excite!


----------



## Anonaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonaru*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I do pea spread myself. But I have gotten a typical 1-2 degree additional drop if I do JUST under a pea sized dot
> Then do 4 small dots 3/4ths of the way out of the chip in a square (very small, but large enough to spread. This has traditionally granted me not only the proper middle coverage (Which is the most important, granted this is where the cores and the cover make contact), it also covers the corners just a bit better, which is Pea method's only "weakness" per say.
> Spreading yourself results in a slightly higher temp every time. I've tried every manner possible-- pea and my little tweak on it have both always been better.
> Also, no new ventures on the OCing of my 8320, but I'm torturing this poor ram. How is this on Vishera? I'm only familiar with the score range on Deneb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest venture into messing with RAM on this new processor. Passed memtest, so I'm happy with it. Should I have better numbers? (If you are wondering why its pink, I gave my wife first dibs on new processor. I'm still rocking my ol' deneb)


On this route, how is a Cinebench 8.05 @ 4.67Ghz faring? Just trying to get a bit of a flat ground set so I can see where I stand. (The 4.80 is as high as I got this proc stable, but my ram scores were much lower. )


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> How did you set the CPU plate, sideways or over the top?


Straight down on the cpu, and keep pressure on it while I get the screws started. Then alternate screws every quarter turn or so to keep it even.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Straight down on the cpu, and keep pressure on it while I get the screws started. Then alternate screws every quarter turn or so to keep it even.


Sweet, I'll try this later tonight for practice with the little bit of CM paste I have and tomorrow with the Artic Silver.

Edit: Just found a silver sharpie, woho!


----------



## stickg1

Not sure why I didn't try earlier. I got my measly Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB 1333MHz RAM kit stable at 1600MHz no problem. Just ran IBT on high for 20 minutes.

I didn't want to get greedy though and on my motherboard RAM can only be overclocked by FSB and standard RAM speeds (x6.66, x8.00, x9.33, etc.) so I took my FSB back to 200 and put the multi at 23 and my 4.6GHz is perfectly stable this way and so is the RAM. So that's what I've been up to. Also a buddy sent me some new fans and an old school Vantec fan controller with temp monitors. I set that up too. Kind of sucks for controlling fan speeds as it only takes one fan and if its on anything other than full speed it makes a subtle high pitched noise, like an old TV or something. Oh well it was free so can't complain too much.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not sure why I didn't try earlier. I got my measly Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB 1333MHz RAM kit stable at 1600MHz no problem. Just ran IBT on high for 20 minutes.
> I didn't want to get greedy though and on my motherboard RAM can only be overclocked by FSB and standard RAM speeds (x6.66, x8.00, x9.33, etc.) so I took my FSB back to 200 and put the multi at 23 and my 4.6GHz is perfectly stable this way and so is the RAM. So that's what I've been up to. Also a buddy sent me some new fans and an old school Vantec fan controller with temp monitors. I set that up too. Kind of sucks for controlling fan speeds as it only takes one fan and if its on anything other than full speed it makes a subtle high pitched noise, like an old TV or something. Oh well it was free so can't complain too much.


ram question.. has anyone came across an instance of half the ram being used for hardware reserved?

i know I have them in the proper channel black black
If i put them in black blue it reads it no issue..


----------



## stickg1

Not all motherboards are the same, which slots does the manual say to use for dual channel mode? Does it show dual channel in CPU-Z?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not all motherboards are the same, which slots does the manual say to use for dual channel mode? Does it show dual channel in CPU-Z?


shows single however it appears to be halved so thinking it could be running dual..

my manual shows black black and blue blue for matching pairs.. I just got off the phone with both crucial and MSI and neither know how to fix it

all im seeing in other forums is where they had them installed wrong.. Is it possible I fried the memory controller in my CPU?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

1 Black 3 Blue 2 Black 4 blue

http://us.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD65V2.html


----------



## Raven.7

Ordered new ram actually, Viper 3. There was no way in hell I was passing up 16GBs of ram for $45.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ordered new ram actually, Viper 3. There was no way in hell I was passing up 16GBs of ram for $45.


dang I just paid 52 for crucial ballistix


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I thought (most of you) might find this amusing CD man runs a top 30 heaven 3.0 scores. its Intel dominated....except for one invader hehe #21 & 28
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores


I'm curious as to what kind of GPU usage you are getting in CPU dependent games even though you run an eyefinity setup. Say in Skyrim if you have it or something like Saints Row the 3rd? Also BF3, since it is so well optimized for threaded processors, what kind of usage can you achieve with Vsync disabled if your not already maxxing out 3 7970's at your massive resolution.

Reason I ask is because of the poor results seen with one monitor where reviewers were CPU bounded as opposed to someone who would be GPU bounded


----------



## Raven.7

Damn it, I hope Sandy doesn't delay my Artic Silver...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Damn it, I hope Sandy doesn't delay my Artic Silver...


Bro, where do you live? Go to Staples and get some Antec Formula 7. It's one of the best. Diamond (carbon) based, better at transferring heat than metallic based pastes.


----------



## Malcom28




----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sweet, I'll try this later tonight for practice with the little bit of CM paste I have and tomorrow with the Artic Silver.
> Edit: Just found a silver sharpie, woho!


Try putting the tim in a ziplock bag and warm in a pot of water. Thins it out a little for application and spreads a bit easier. Its a prerequisite for the Gelid GC-3 I use. That stuff is viscous.

Just took a look at this. Interesting. Looks like everthing under the i7-37xx, is also behind 83xx!
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Damn it, I hope Sandy doesn't delay my Artic Silver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, where do you live? Go to Staples and get some Antec Formula 7. It's one of the best. Diamond (carbon) based, better at transferring heat than metallic based pastes.
Click to expand...

Radioshack has AS5 as well, although it costs $10/tube at my local store.


----------



## Raven.7

LOL

The Radioshack closest to me is 15 minutes away and closes in 15 minutes, haha.

Nearest Staples is a 39 minute drive out.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I'm curious as to what kind of GPU usage you are getting in CPU dependent games even though you run an eyefinity setup. Say in Skyrim if you have it or something like Saints Row the 3rd? Also BF3, since it is so well optimized for threaded processors, what kind of usage can you achieve with Vsync disabled if your not already maxxing out 3 7970's at your massive resolution.
> Reason I ask is because of the poor results seen with one monitor where reviewers were CPU bounded as opposed to someone who would be GPU bounded


Thats a good question (my fav kind







) I will run some usage graphs on those and other games if your interested and post them after I finish this review i'm on now. The results will probably surprise you.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats a good question (my fav kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will run some usage graphs on those and other games if your interested and post them after I finish this review i'm on now. The results will probably surprise you.


I would expect little to no difference in FPS *at your resolution* solely based on it being highly GPU limited vs a 3770K. Unless the chipset, 990FX, somehow lacks the bandwidth to drive all 3 7970's and maybe PCI-E 2.0 somehow lowers performance (which I doubt). I have read some speculation that the AM3+ socket itself, along with the 990FX chipset, are limiting the performance of the new Piledriver CPU's although I don't know if these claims have any merit.

Very interested, and appreciative, of your effort and results!

Thanks

Bold Edit


----------



## Stay Puft

Red,

Do you have any 3dmark runs with all 3 7970s? I'm just curious how bad you're bottlenecking with PD


----------



## stickg1

I did a gaming benchmark (Metro 2033) with identical clocks. One is with One core per module (True 4 core) and the other standard 8 cores:

Standard 8 Cores:









One core per module disabled:









Shows about the same.

I did run Cinebench single thread and got a better score with 4 core setup. Sorry for no screenshot of that, I lost it somewhere. I'll re-run it later. Or now I guess....stay posted for that comparison.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I would expect little to no difference in FPS at your resolution solely based on it being highly GPU limited vs a 3770K. Unless the chipset, 990FX, somehow lacks the bandwidth to drive all 3 7970's and maybe PCI-E 2.0 somehow lowers performance (which I doubt). I have read some speculation that the AM3+ socket itself, along with the 990FX chipset, are limiting the performance of the new Piledriver CPU's although I don't know if these claims have any merit.
> Very interested, and appreciative, of your effort and results!
> Thanks


Are you kidding? He's bottlenecking those 7970s with PD very badly


----------



## hotrod717

DP


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Are you kidding? He's bottlenecking those 7970s with PD very badly


you are incorrect sir. I will run an extreme 3DMark11 with graphs just for you.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> you are incorrect sir. I will run an extreme 3DMark11 with graphs just for you.


Thank you


----------



## amd955be5670

Wow this is awesome. The M5A97 rev1 sure yielded good results for two members. Thats enough to convince me, I'm buying an FX-8350 for sure now


----------



## stickg1

Okay so actually 4 true cores got me a slightly lower single thread score....


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Are you kidding? He's bottlenecking those 7970s with PD very badly


At his resolution I would imagine the 7970 maxxes out way before the CPU would. Now if he were on 1 little baby 1080p monitor that would be a different story, but he is not.

Also 3dMark11 is even more-so GPU limited than most games (except probably Metro) even at 1080p, which is the X setting


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Are you kidding? He's bottlenecking those 7970s with PD very badly


He has 3 monitors to eat up the gpu Power on a single Monitor it would be bottle necking Heavy however

a 1055t with a nice OC may not even bottleneck 3 7970s on a Tri Monitor set up.. Pixel's eat up Gpus.
However The Pci-e 2.0 will affect performance where he would have more with pci-e 3.0.

Just play a Game on a 1080i monitor then on a 2560x1440 and see.. i have both and the diff is pretty huge.


----------



## tinouthedino

oh man oh man oh man.... panic is setting in as I type this....I set up my crosshair v board i just got... and boom no post... T_T bios beep codes are two short beeps....asus support says 1 long 2 short is related to memory,

I thought it was because of the new vishera chip...so I installed my old phenom 2 965 and same thing two beeps...

I am thinking its memory related right now so I am off to a buddies house to grab some of his old ddr3 ram...I really dont want to deal with a dead/faulty board right now...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> At his resolution I would imagine the 7970 maxxes out way before the CPU would. Now if he were on 1 little baby 1080p monitor that would be a different story, but he is not.
> Also 3dMark11 is even more-so GPU limited than most games (except probably Metro) even at 1080p, which is the X setting


Well I think I know where Puft is going with this. If what he was saying was true, I would not be wedged right between two OC'd 3930's with tri-680 SLI at 1680 x 1050

I'm #21


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> oh man oh man oh man.... panic is setting in as I type this....I set up my crosshair v board i just got... and boom no post... T_T bios beep codes are two short beeps....asus support says 1 long 2 short is related to memory,
> I thought it was because of the new vishera chip...so I installed my old phenom 2 965 and same thing two beeps...
> I am thinking its memory related right now so I am off to a buddies house to grab some of his old ddr3 ram...I really dont want to deal with a dead/faulty board right now...


stupid question i know.. but have you cleared cmos?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> oh man oh man oh man.... panic is setting in as I type this....I set up my crosshair v board i just got... and boom no post... T_T bios beep codes are two short beeps....asus support says 1 long 2 short is related to memory,
> I thought it was because of the new vishera chip...so I installed my old phenom 2 965 and same thing two beeps...
> I am thinking its memory related right now so I am off to a buddies house to grab some of his old ddr3 ram...I really dont want to deal with a dead/faulty board right now...


2 beeps - Memory parity error. The parity circuit is not working properly.

> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/44632-crosshair-v-issues.html

reset cmos if that doesnt work then try one stick of ram


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2 beeps - Memory parity error. The parity circuit is not working properly.
> 
> > http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/44632-crosshair-v-issues.html
> reset cmos if that doesnt work then try one stick of ram


LoL oh man i hate the ol beep system lol

Why i love my Gigabyte board nice written error codes right on the board lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

so im either on crack or deeply confused.. I set my new ram seperate channels and open up cpuz and see that its running at 1000mhz (OC2000) but i thought they had to be in the same channel to run dual channel... can someone explain this to me


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so im either on crack or deeply confused.. I set my new ram seperate channels and open up cpuz and see that its running at 1000mhz (OC2000) but i thought they had to be in the same channel to run dual channel... can someone explain this to me


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

TOOOOO Funny!


----------



## xd_1771

Dual channel operation is had when your memory is in the same coloured slots.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> Dual channel operation is had when your memory is in the same coloured slots.


yeah.. but why does CPUz cut it in half when I have it placed in seperate channels? And I have it in seperate channels cause Windows reserves 4110MB or ram if its in the same channel.. another thing I can't seem to figure out why


----------



## Raven.7

AS5 just shipped


----------



## Thebreezybb

I wanna join the fun soon but still no stock of the 8350


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I wanna join the fun soon but still no stock of the 8350


You could always have it shipped from overseas: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=596204


----------



## LiquidHaus

= how i feel about this thread


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL oh man i hate the ol beep system lol
> Why i love my Gigabyte board nice written error codes right on the board lol.


Crosshair V does have this. Its right along side the 24 pin connector.


----------



## disappearingone

Ok, I cant seem to stabilize my ram to get any higher stable clock, I'm sure this is mostly my fault but im gonna leave this as it is until Wednesday when my new bios chip gets in since this was one of the first boards off the line apparently. I also will mess around with my old GSkill Snipers see if they change things atfer I get my new bios chip.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> Ok, I cant seem to stabilize my ram to get any higher stable clock, I'm sure this is mostly my fault but im gonna leave this as it is until Wednesday when my new bios chip gets in since this was one of the first boards off the line apparently. I also will mess around with my old GSkill Snipers see if they change things atfer I get my new bios chip.


My last four digits read 0404. Will I need this bios chip? Maybe that is why I cannot get it stable past 4.96. How do I go about ordering one? Is it easily replaced?


----------



## osiricat

still waiting









Order Placed:
October *24,* 2012
View Order Details | View Invoice
Order Number: 103-8231330-xxxxxxx
Recipient: Osiricat

Not yet shipped
Track Package
Change Payment Method
Cancel Items
Change Shipping Speed
Change Delivery Address
Delivery estimate: *We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.* ;'(
AMD FX-8350 FX-Series Eight-Core Processor Edition, Black AM3 FD8350FRHKBOX
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC

: /


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> I bought this board early last year in anticipation of BD but decided to wait for PD and my original bios is 404.
> I think thats gotta be my problem I am 24/7 stable at 4.7 but anything past that I freeze on IBT or prime no matter what my voltages are or how much I play with my ram. A cpu/nb problem could also explain memory trouble would it not?


I can't say for sure, but you need a new chip for the FX processors. You are entitled to it and should only be asked to pay for shipping charges. Since this is a mainboard specific point, I would pursue this discussion over there. A fellow member just wrote about their experience and I would follow the script. Good luck.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> In other news, Asus's official support list has yet again been updated on pd support.
> As you can see CHV-F rev1's are now officially supported.
> This is from their support list, not motherboard cpu list page.
> Board|revision|bios ver
> Crosshair V Formula ALL 1703
> 
> Source here:
> http://support.asus.com/CPUSupport/List2.aspx?SLanguage=en


Yay! What opportune tming. My 8350 arrived and was installed today. No OC attempts yet, but I did note a few observations here. http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/4390#post_18484243


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> You could always have it shipped from overseas: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=596204


I actually ordered mine from Amazon! Still not in stock though!


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> He has 3 monitors to eat up the gpu Power on a single Monitor it would be bottle necking Heavy however
> a 1055t with a nice OC may not even bottleneck 3 7970s on a Tri Monitor set up.. Pixel's eat up Gpus.
> However The Pci-e 2.0 will affect performance where he would have more with pci-e 3.0.
> Just play a Game on a 1080i monitor then on a 2560x1440 and see.. i have both and the diff is pretty huge.


What do you think about an 8320 driving 2 7950's at 1440p? I want to go AMD and found that a nice 990FX with an 8320 is a little more than what I can get for my 3770K alone!!! What clockspeed do you think would suffice in more CPU bound games or is it futile to switch? I'm interested to hear your thoughts since it would be similar to your sig rig.

Edit: I have NO intention to play at anything less than 1440p


----------



## pwnzilla61

I think I am going to get a newer bios chip. I really believe this is setting back my oc potential.


----------



## disappearingone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> My last four digits read 0404. Will I need this bios chip? Maybe that is why I cannot get it stable past 4.96. How do I go about ordering one? Is it easily replaced?


Really? my sarcasm filter may be busted, ill have to check on that, but at the risk of sounding foolish...

Mine are 404 too. As far as ordering and replacement that is east enough, Just go to Asus Estore and look up your bios chips then click the rog/tuff board link then select CHV it was 32 bucks ish after S&H. To replace just pop the old one out and pop the new one in they are socketed chips. They used to get them out free to people at BD launch but the guy I talked never heard of the problem, but it seems widely acknowledged on these boards. But 4.96 seem like a reasonable 24/7 OC to me so you may not need it. I can boot to windows just fine @ 4.8-5.0GHz on 1.49v but nothing seems to be able to stabilize it, I'm almost 100% sure my ram is the culprit as I only freeze never BSOD and loosened timings and the lower I set HT & NB frequency helped alot me to hit semi stable 4.92.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> Really? my sarcasm filter my be busted ill have to check on that, but at the risk of sounding foolish...
> Mine are 404 too. As far as ordering and replacement that is east enough, Just go to Asus Estore and look up your bios chips then click the rog/tuff board link then select CHV it was 32 bucks ish after S&H. To replace just pop the old one out and pop the new one in they are socketed chips. They used to get them out free to people at BD launch but the guy I talked never heard of the problem, but it seems widely acknowledged on this boards. But 4.96 seem like a reasonable 24/7 OC to me so you may not need it. I can boot to windows just fine @ 4.8-5.0GHz on 1.49v but nothing seems to be able to stabilize it, I'm almost 100% sure my ram is the culprit as I only freeze never BSOD and loosened timings and the lower I set HT & NB frequency helped my to hit semi stable 4.92.


Thank ya! I might just go ahead and buy one anyway, just to have a back up. I am also on the search of new memory as I would like to have something better than 1600.


----------



## tinouthedino

noooo my worst fears are confirmed.... all slots give a memory error even with known good ram from another chv board....raawwrr just my luck!!!!
















okay well time to go do some RMA...never had to do this before.......oh well lol.....at least I can have some fun with this m5a97 still god lol I am so mad I didnt even eat lunch today because this stupid board arrived on my doorstep.... Raven, where is the hammer???


----------



## disappearingone

I actually would like to hear some testimonials from people who changed their chips and am 332 pages threw this thread. The guy who discovered the problem had LLC trouble though, wading threw all those post is gonna take awhile.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> oh man oh man oh man.... panic is setting in as I type this....I set up my crosshair v board i just got... and boom no post... T_T bios beep codes are two short beeps....asus support says 1 long 2 short is related to memory,
> I thought it was because of the new vishera chip...so I installed my old phenom 2 965 and same thing two beeps...
> I am thinking its memory related right now so I am off to a buddies house to grab some of his old ddr3 ram...I really dont want to deal with a dead/faulty board right now...


You might get better help going over to the Crosshair V Formula owners thread.


----------



## bmgjet

Just got my sabertooth r2.0 to replace my UD3 R1.
Too bad iv got work in half a hour but on the same setting it booted first go.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> I actually would like to hear some testimonials from people who changed their chips and am 332 pages threw this thread. The guy who discovered the problem had LLC trouble though, wading threw all those post is gonna take awhile.


You have the right thread referenced there. Page 440 has a story about this very problem. Since a few you are asking mainboard specific questions, the C5F club thread can also provide help.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> Raven, where is the hammer???


I broke it.

Sorry to hear about your motherboard


----------



## Krusher33

http://hwbot.org/competition/ocfanboy_duel_1/


----------



## tinouthedino

after a reseating of the H100 socket temps are much more in line of what they are supposed to be...lol...so much for that... I might as well just get my refund and get that new ChV Z board


----------



## Raven.7

Ok...wow, I am officially a mounting idiot. My temperatures have dropped about 12C @ Load @ 1.45v after remounting the H100 properly and turning down the size of the peadot.

Time to really start pushing this baby!


----------



## Roadking

Finally getting somewhere! Lowered my ram from 2133 to 1866 and moved all timings up one notch. Vcore at 1.42v NB and HT at 2400 LLC at High, everything else is stock. Now I have a starting point. Max CPU at 55c Max Core at 42c. CB score sucks but will move up hopefully.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok...wow, I am officially a mounting idiot. My temperatures have dropped about 12C @ Load @ 1.45v after remounting the H100 properly and turning down the size of the peadot.
> Time to really start pushing this baby!


Sweet deal, looking forward to seeing numbers well above 4.5/4.6. ;p


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Sweet deal, looking forward to seeing numbers well above 4.5/4.6. ;p


Don't get yer hopes up mate, still can't smash that barrier so far :\


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Don't get yer hopes up mate, still can't smash that barrier so far :\


Hope I have better luck, chip shows tomorrow.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ok...wow, I am officially a mounting idiot. My temperatures have dropped about 12C @ Load @ 1.45v after remounting the H100 properly and turning down the size of the peadot.
> Time to really start pushing this baby!


Less is more.


----------



## Raven.7

Sigh....is it too late to switch to Intel? I've run out of absolutely every single possible solution to this wall.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sigh....is it too late to switch to Intel? I've run out of absolutely every single possible solution to this wall.


Newegg has 30 day returns.

Walls can be overcome with lots of volts...

I feel for ya man all the stuff u been thru all the extra money u had to spend u could have been running a i7 3770k rig.

I had similar issues myself..

I bought 2 7970s.. Both defective..

Then 2 680s both had issues...

Then i got my 5th and 6th Gpus and they work fine so ive been there and it sucks.


----------



## tonyco

Did you guys see this? FX-8350 at 8.2ghz on 8 cores. Impressive.
http://flyingsuicide.net/news/namegt-takes-amd-piledriver-fx-8350-to-8-18-ghz/


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> Did you guys see this? FX-8350 at 8.2ghz on 8 cores. Impressive.
> http://flyingsuicide.net/news/namegt-takes-amd-piledriver-fx-8350-to-8-18-ghz/


8 cores active but only 1 is running at 8.2


----------



## tinouthedino

Aaaand we are back... Yea me and Raven both had mounting issues... now after I remounted, temps are around 35C Idle.... and now as Core rises Socket rises as well...

Question though My cinebench scores are .5 less.. and so are my 3dmark vantage scores -500.. lol did I degrade the chip already?


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> 8 cores active but only 1 is running at 8.2


All 8 cores are at 8.2ghz, I believe, at least according to the CPU-Z screenshot.

Edit: Please disregard I see your point.


----------



## endevite

Asus finally got around to updating their motherboard page on the CHV-F's, now it shows the vishera cpu's supported like their support site cpu listing does.

Still strange how Asus has no official post in regards to the original early CHV-F board releases having a smaller capacity chip, has anyone actually seen an official response from Asus on that? If the chip was too small space wise you shouldn't be able to flash 1703 in the first place, as it would error.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sigh....is it too late to switch to Intel? I've run out of absolutely every single possible solution to this wall.


maybe you're missing something. me and a friend of mine recently upgraded. he bought a FX8350 and an i5 3570k for me. he was able to clock it at 4.9ghz fully stable (he's having trouble making it stable at 5ghz). . my system demolishes his pc on gaming (we both have the same graphics card) but he's getting much better memory overclocks. did they improve the IMC on the new PD chips?


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Asus finally got around to updating their motherboard page on the CHV-F's, now it shows the vishera cpu's supported like their support site cpu listing does.
> Still strange how Asus has no official post in regards to the original early CHV-F board releases having a smaller capacity chip, has anyone actually seen an official response from Asus on that? If the chip was too small space wise you shouldn't be able to flash 1703 in the first place, as it would error.


I called them today prior to getting this processor about the potential problem. The rep asked his manager and immediately said they are sending one out to me. If there wasn't a problem, I doubt they would be so quick to it.

Maybe I am wrong and they are just doing it because they are nice in saving me $15 USD + tax and shipping









Regards,
S1L3Nt


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> I called them today prior to getting this processor about the potential problem. The rep asked his manager and immediately said they are sending one out to me. If there wasn't a problem, I doubt they would be so quick to it.
> Maybe I am wrong and they are just doing it because they are nice in saving me $15 USD + tax and shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> S1L3Nt


Maybe, there really is a problem then on those first released boards, would still be strange to be able to flash a rom that is to big without a space error though. If 1703 really didn't work because of that it shouldn't fit in that chip, it should outright error over space. Maybe the chip itself has a defect?

At least they sent you one for free though that's always nice. ;p


----------



## S1L3Nt

I guess I shall wait to buy the processor when I get the chip to do a before and after test for you guys.

If there is a problem with the cpu/nb LLC, i would rather be on the side of caution seeing how it could potentially fry something.


----------



## bmgjet

Just a update for you guys about my upgrade from the UD3 R1 to sabertooth 2.0
Got it stable on 4.75ghz at 1.44V where I needed 1.48V on the UD3 and core 7 would fail when ever voltage drooped below 1.45v
NB 2500mhz stable at 1.3V where I needed 1.36V on the UD3
Ram will run tighter timings on same voltage

Going to run at these settings for a few days to make sure the board doesn't have any problems before I try for 5ghz which shouldnt be too hard now with this board since the chip is running 13C cooler at the same speed







. A maxed at 49C after 10 passes of IBT


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> I guess I shall wait to buy the processor when I get the chip to do a before and after test for you guys.
> If there is a problem with the cpu/nb LLC, i would rather be on the side of caution seeing how it could potentially fry something.


I have the 0404, which is the original. I ran the [email protected] for over a [email protected] 1.3nb, and cpu nb higher no issue. I am still going to ask for one just so a back up is there, but i will switch mine as well to see if anything changed.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Maybe, there really is a problem then on those first released boards, would still be strange to be able to flash a rom that is to big without a space error though. If 1703 really didn't work because of that it shouldn't fit in that chip, it should outright error over space. Maybe the chip itself has a defect?
> At least they sent you one for free though that's always nice. ;p


It's simply the rom doesn't have a large enough capacity for the updated bios revision. Your common flash tools don't even check if the rom has enough space on it to hold the firmware. You could flash a Gigabyte bios onto a Asus board no problem, if you wanna completely brick it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> It's simply the rom doesn't have a large enough capacity for the updated bios revision. Your common flash tools don't even check if the rom has enough space on it to hold the firmware. You could flash a Gigabyte bios onto a Asus board no problem, if you wanna completely brick it.


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*


----------



## S1L3Nt

The bios chip is probably the reason why Asus has not officially listed vishera chips on the CPU supported list. Still bulldozers only.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> The bios chip is probably the reason why Asus has not officially listed vishera chips on the CPU supported list. Still bulldozers only.


It actually is on the support list, both on the support site which was updated a good amount of time before the motherboard support cpu list page. Both now show the chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warmonger*
> 
> It's simply the rom doesn't have a large enough capacity for the updated bios revision. Your common flash tools don't even check if the rom has enough space on it to hold the firmware. You could flash a Gigabyte bios onto a Asus board no problem, if you wanna completely brick it.


Quit it. I even asked nicely that you stop yesterday.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> The bios chip is probably the reason why Asus has not officially listed vishera chips on the CPU supported list. Still bulldozers only.


Crosshair V Formula (non-Z) ? Yep. probably. I flashed my Formula-Z with the latest for that mobo (0806) without any issue.

K... This fight is getting old, both of you...


----------



## bmgjet

I wasnt going to do it but I couldnt help myself.

5ghz
10 passes of IBT stable @ 58C max
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562391

Can probably go lower on the voltage since thats the first settings I tried lol.
So there is defanant proof that my UD3 R1 was useless for overclocking, Tempted to see what my BD chip will do since that did 5ghz on F6C bios but no other version.

Will make another submit feel free to delete my UD3 one if you cant have two boards per user.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I wasnt going to do it but I couldnt help myself.
> 5ghz
> 10 passes of IBT stable @ 58C max
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562391
> Can probably go lower on the voltage since thats the first settings I tried lol.
> So there is defanant proof that my UD3 R1 was useless for overclocking, Tempted to see what my BD chip will do since that did 5ghz on F6C bios but no other version.
> Will make another submit feel free to delete my UD3 one if you cant have two boards per user.


Nice results, so far there still looks to be better odds to pull off good clocks with good mults on 8350s than 8320s. What's the benches at on mem in maxmem and whats cine 11.5 show?


----------



## bmgjet

Dont have any NB/HT overclock and ram is running lower then rated speed.

Cinebench 8.37-8.40 depending if all windows is running.
Maxxmem scores worse.
Just tried higher and cant get higher then 5ghz and touching the FSB only allowed 25mhz more then it became unstable. Next step up on voltage takes the temp up to 60C then IBT freezes. So Ill have a play and see whats the fastest combination of NB/HT/RAM Iv got a feeling its going to be around 4875-4950ghz to get the right combo.

And I after performance and stability in overclocking not just clock speeds.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> What do you think about an 8320 driving 2 7950's at 1440p? I want to go AMD and found that a nice 990FX with an 8320 is a little more than what I can get for my 3770K alone!!! What clockspeed do you think would suffice in more CPU bound games or is it futile to switch? I'm interested to hear your thoughts since it would be similar to your sig rig.
> Edit: I have NO intention to play at anything less than 1440p


If you can wait a few days I should have mine setup by Friday. I will be running the Sabertooth with the 8350 and two HD7970's and I have one of the the 1440P monitors. From previous experience with the 8120 and CHV and the two HD7970's I got lower 3DMark scores than my SB setup at the time. The 8120 was running at 4.5Ghz. However, realistically I saw no difference in gaming between the two. So I would say you probably would get higher FPS under SB than with PD, but since both are well above the threshold of playable FPS you won't notice it, but that's just my opinion. I am going from a 3570k setup to the 8350 as i combine my server and gaming machines into one PC, so while gaming is something i do, it's not as important to me as my RAID cards being compatible with the MB and actually working. I will say that everything I have read and from my own experience, AMD GPU's are less dependent on CPU clocks than Nvidia GPU's, even under CF/SLI. That being said, if it's gaming only you are looking for and want the best possible FPS/benching scores, Intel would be the better choice, but I personally do not think you will notice the difference in normal real world game play, even on 1440P.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I wasnt going to do it but I couldnt help myself.
> 5ghz
> 10 passes of IBT stable @ 58C max
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562391
> Can probably go lower on the voltage since thats the first settings I tried lol.
> So there is defanant proof that my UD3 R1 was useless for overclocking, Tempted to see what my BD chip will do since that did 5ghz on F6C bios but no other version.
> Will make another submit feel free to delete my UD3 one if you cant have two boards per user.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice results, so far there still looks to be better odds to pull off good clocks with good mults on 8350s than 8320s. What's the benches at on mem in maxmem and whats cine 11.5 show?
Click to expand...

I have some feeling that they are branding the "failed" 8350 as 8320. I'd say it's a test to do again in around 6 months, once their foundries are "used" to making chips and actually have to cut-down "correct" 8350 to feed the 8320 orders.
Then the fun will start.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Sigh....is it too late to switch to Intel? I've run out of absolutely every single possible solution to this wall.


Mind posting how this overlclock journey started out? (i.e. stuff arrived in mail. assembled pc. updated BIOS to most recent non-beta, etc)
Edited: Or just send a PM

It may be something simple. For instance, when I built my Crosshair IV Formula with BE 965 Phenom X4, I updated the BIOS right away after installing Windows. It would not overclock at all, 3.7Ghz max, no matter what settings I used or voltages high/low. It turned out after the BIOS update, that the NB voltage was set way too high because of the BIOS update. Even after resetting to default it wouldn't change, and if I set it manually it would set it back after a restart. I had to reflash my BIOS again. Now it can clock to 4.2Ghz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Finally got the time to set up my new rig FX-8350 with an MSI 990FXA GD-80V2. Pleasantly surprised- the board shipped with the bios that supports the 8350









Only had it running for about an hour before the sandman worked his magic on me , but I was encouraged by the clock speeds I could get. It would do 4.8 ghz on 1.424 volts, 5.0 on 1.48 and did run for a bit at 5.2 Ghz on 1.5 volts. The 5 ghz and above werent stable at all but I really didn't do anything other than upping cpu volts and changing the multi. I'm on stock cooling , so any load testing will have to wait till I decide on a good watercooling solution.

I can see already that it is going to be fun and challenging to squeeze all that I can out of this chip.

The new board looks like a winner , very pleased with all the bios settings . The power delivery system looks robust and seems to function well ( yeah, I know it's early , but some of the V drop issues I've had with other boards don't appear to be a problem with this one).


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally got the time to set up my new rig FX-8350 with an MSI 990FXA GD-80V2. Pleasantly surprised- the board shipped with the bios that supports the 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had it running for about an hour before the sandman worked his magic on me , but I was encouraged by the clock speeds I could get. It would do 4.8 ghz on 1.424 volts, 5.0 on 1.48 and did run for a bit at 5.2 Ghz on 1.5 volts. The 5 ghz and above werent stable at all but I really didn't do anything other than upping cpu volts and changing the multi. I'm on stock cooling , so any load testing will have to wait till I decide on a good watercooling solution.
> I can see already that it is going to be fun and challenging to squeeze all that I can out of this chip.
> The new board looks like a winner , very pleased with all the bios settings . The power delivery system looks robust and seems to function well ( yeah, I know it's early , but some of the V drop issues I've had with other boards don't appear to be a problem with this one).


Not bad for stock cooling, especially at those voltages.

What are you using for ram and power?


----------



## cssorkinman

Ram is 2133mhz cl9 gskill blue ripjaws, the psu is a PC Power and Cooling 910 watt unit. Currently I have it in a Lian Li PC9 case, but In the future I would really like to build it into a desk I have. I think the desk is 80" long and about 36 " deep with a section on the back that would be perfect to build a plexi glass shelf/case in. I'm only short time and talent








Really looking forward to getting a water loop and running some benches








Any advice on watercooling kits? I have the corsair all in ones and while they are nice- I'm looking at entry level custom loop kits. My budget would be up to $200


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Mind posting how this overlclock journey started out? (i.e. stuff arrived in mail. assembled pc. updated BIOS to most recent non-beta, etc)
> Edited: Or just send a PM
> It may be something simple. For instance, when I built my Crosshair IV Formula with BE 965 Phenom X4, I updated the BIOS right away after installing Windows. It would not overclock at all, 3.7Ghz max, no matter what settings I used or voltages high/low. It turned out after the BIOS update, that the NB voltage was set way too high because of the BIOS update. Even after resetting to default it wouldn't change, and if I set it manually it would set it back after a restart. I had to reflash my BIOS again. Now it can clock to 4.2Ghz.


Good point. If you don't have things set to default when updating bios or when installing windows, there are bound to be issues. Been there.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram is 2133mhz cl9 gskill blue ripjaws, the psu is a PC Power and Cooling 910 watt unit. Currently I have it in a Lian Li PC9 case, but In the future I would really like to build it into a desk I have. I think the desk is 80" long and about 36 " deep with a section on the back that would be perfect to build a plexi glass shelf/case in. I'm only short time and talent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to getting a water loop and running some benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice on watercooling kits? I have the corsair all in ones and while they are nice- I'm looking at entry level custom loop kits. My budget would be up to $200


Raystorm kits are quite decent (look for AMD kit) but I don't remember how much they are new.

I've put together a decent system using OCN's marketplace. I had to buy a piece that I knew was a good deal, then wait, then buy another piece, etc. Though I became impatient about fittings. Everyone kept listing expensive ones and so I ended up buying some new ones but it didn't come out to too much.


----------



## piday

Just realized I had ECC on for non-ECC RAM









Well at least the wall I've been hitting might increase now.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Mind posting how this overlclock journey started out? (i.e. stuff arrived in mail. assembled pc. updated BIOS to most recent non-beta, etc)
> Edited: Or just send a PM
> It may be something simple. For instance, when I built my Crosshair IV Formula with BE 965 Phenom X4, I updated the BIOS right away after installing Windows. It would not overclock at all, 3.7Ghz max, no matter what settings I used or voltages high/low. It turned out after the BIOS update, that the NB voltage was set way too high because of the BIOS update. Even after resetting to default it wouldn't change, and if I set it manually it would set it back after a restart. I had to reflash my BIOS again. Now it can clock to 4.2Ghz.


Ordered 8320, GA990XA-UD3 Sucked at overclocking, went and bought a Sabertooth 990FX R2, stuck at 4.4, went and bought an H80, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v, H80 was bad fromt he factory, went and switched it for an H100, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v. Here we are...


----------



## Raven.7

What the hell...ASUS took down the latest BIOS update from their site...

I was thinking of re-flashing my motherboard.


----------



## piday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ordered 8320, GA990XA-UD3 Sucked at overclocking, went and bought a Sabertooth 990FX R2, stuck at 4.4, went and bought an H80, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v, H80 was bad fromt he factory, went and switched it for an H100, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v. Here we are...


Read most of this thread but have skipped a few pages so if I repeat information sorry.

In the past, when overclocking, I've had RAM problems and didn't realize this was the cause till I lowered the RAM alot and all the sudden had stable clocks. Thus I could mess with the RAM afterwards.

Also, I have a feeling that that some of these walls I am hitting is due to NB and HT as supposed to cpu freq and voltage (but I'm not sure).

Lastly, In a few cases i noticed that I have had huge voltage spikes (or drops) and I not quite sure the cause of this.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ordered 8320, GA990XA-UD3 Sucked at overclocking, went and bought a Sabertooth 990FX R2, stuck at 4.4, went and bought an H80, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v, H80 was bad fromt he factory, went and switched it for an H100, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v. Here we are...


Hmmm, do you happen to have the 8 pin ATX connector plugged in? The motherboard will come with a plug covering half of it so it will only look like a 4 pin plug. If you only have a 4 pin connector plugged into it, it will limit you to 150watts to your CPU, thus limiting you to about 4.4 Ghz


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piday*
> 
> Read most of this thread but have skipped a few pages so if I repeat information sorry.
> In the past, when overclocking, I've had RAM problems and didn't realize this was the cause till I lowered the RAM alot and all the sudden had stable clocks. Thus I could mess with the RAM afterwards.
> Also, I have a feeling that that some of these walls I am hitting is due to NB and HT as supposed to cpu freq and voltage (but I'm not sure).
> Lastly, In a few cases i noticed that I have had huge voltage spikes (or drops) and I not quite sure the cause of this.


I ordered new ram yesterday...I'm sure newegg will ship it ANY TIME now...


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hmmm, do you happen to have the 8 pin ATX connector plugged in? The motherboard will come with a plug covering half of it so it will only look like a 4 pin plug. If you only have a 4 pin connector plugged into it, it will limit you to 150watts to your CPU, thus limiting you to about 4.4 Ghz


8 pin is plugged in.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Ordered 8320, GA990XA-UD3 Sucked at overclocking, went and bought a Sabertooth 990FX R2, stuck at 4.4, went and bought an H80, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v, H80 was bad fromt he factory, went and switched it for an H100, still stuck at 4.4, can't break the 4.5 wall even at 1.5v. Here we are...


Sucks man. Mine hits 4.6 on an H60. My only limit is cooling.


----------



## Krusher33

I really wish they would include NB speed in the CPU-z validator submission.


----------



## stickg1

My 8320 is also limited by cooling. I'm up to 4.7ghz now. I can only run IBT at night with the windows open to keep it in the low 60s! Lol.

Otherwise I get dangerously close to 70c.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> 8 pin is plugged in.


Reflash BIOS (0906) and Load Optimal Defaults?

It's very strange that it would be a similar issue between two new motherboards, by two different manufacturers, maybe it is a DRAM issue. Did you run with only 1 stick to see if it was better?

When you install the motherboard, you have stand-offs? All the screws are installed and not super tight?
(I've seen someone crack their motherboard because they assembled it with a power drill and the screws would actually heat up under load and short it out)


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Reflash BIOS (0906) and Load Optimal Defaults?
> It's very strange that it would be a similar issue between two new motherboards, by two different manufacturers, maybe it is a DRAM issue. Did you run with only 1 stick to see if it was better?
> When you install the motherboard, you have stand-offs? All the screws are installed and not super tight?
> (I've seen someone crack their motherboard because they assembled it with a power drill and the screws would actually heat up under load and short it out)


I wonder if there is an issue with the saber rev2, it is weird that the 1006 bios would be pulled from the site, especially since that is the one that was released for PD support.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Reflash BIOS (0906) and Load Optimal Defaults?
> It's very strange that it would be a similar issue between two new motherboards, by two different manufacturers, maybe it is a DRAM issue. Did you run with only 1 stick to see if it was better?
> When you install the motherboard, you have stand-offs? All the screws are installed and not super tight?
> (I've seen someone crack their motherboard because they assembled it with a power drill and the screws would actually heat up under load and short it out)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Reflash BIOS (0906) and Load Optimal Defaults?
> It's very strange that it would be a similar issue between two new motherboards, by two different manufacturers, maybe it is a DRAM issue. Did you run with only 1 stick to see if it was better?
> When you install the motherboard, you have stand-offs? All the screws are installed and not super tight?
> (I've seen someone crack their motherboard because they assembled it with a power drill and the screws would actually heat up under load and short it out)


asus tool down the link to the bios today. All screws are hand done.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't know what bios he used but someone did submit a 5 ghz one for a rev2.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> maybe you're missing something. me and a friend of mine recently upgraded. he bought a FX8350 and an i5 3570k for me. he was able to clock it at 4.9ghz fully stable (he's having trouble making it stable at 5ghz). . my system demolishes his pc on gaming (we both have the same graphics card) but he's getting much better memory overclocks. did they improve the IMC on the new PD chips?


I highly doubt it as every review shows the 3570K as the better gaming cpu


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I highly doubt it as every review shows the 3570K as the better gaming cpu


I think that's what he is saying, he owns the 3570k and its doing better in gaming than his friends AMD. Also I think his question about the PD IMC is in regards to MHZ and yes the PD has the ability to run much higher memory clockspeeds than older AMD processors such as the denebs.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think that's what he is saying, he owns the 3570k and its doing better in gaming than his friends AMD. Also I think his question about the PD IMC is in regards to MHZ and yes the PD has the ability to run much higher memory clockspeeds than older AMD processors such as the denebs.


I might have just read his post incorrectly.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I might have just read his post incorrectly.


I already helped him via PM.. he just has a ram set that does not OC very well.


----------



## sdlvx

Raising PLL (I believe vdscca or something on other boards, I'm running UD5) from 2.5v to 2.695v let me lower vcore .08v while remaining stable at the same clocks. Can anyone else confirm that raising PLL above 2.5v allows for better clocks or lower vcore?

Also, blender in Funtoo is fast, like very fast. At 5.1ghz I render my old demo scene about twice as fast as my 920 at 4ghz. If anyone wants to take the dive into a hardcore Linux distro, i strongly suggest going Funtoo and compiling everything with the right CFLAGS. It ships with GCC 4.6.2 so you have to use Bulldozer CFLAGS, but it still is awesome.

All the tutorials are kind of broken, I suggest you attempt it first in in a virtual machine (virtual box is free) and keep practicing. Funtoo is much easier than Gentoo (that's not saying much though) but the gains you see seem like they're well worth it. I haven't even bothered setting up Win7 yet on my machine, but when I do I can get some benches comparing Blender with GCC 4.6.2 with CFLAGS vs graphicall mingw Blender vs Blender from Blender.org.


----------



## KyadCK

Well my OC in the OP just survived the "leave your computer running while you're away for the weekend and see if it works when you get back" test. Not a very stressful one, but it's something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Raising PLL (I believe vdscca or something on other boards, I'm running UD5) from 2.5v to 2.695v let me lower vcore .08v while remaining stable at the same clocks. Can anyone else confirm that raising PLL above 2.5v allows for better clocks or lower vcore?
> Also, blender in Funtoo is fast, like very fast. At 5.1ghz I render my old demo scene about twice as fast as my 920 at 4ghz. If anyone wants to take the dive into a hardcore Linux distro, i strongly suggest going Funtoo and compiling everything with the right CFLAGS. It ships with GCC 4.6.2 so you have to use Bulldozer CFLAGS, but it still is awesome.
> All the tutorials are kind of broken, I suggest you attempt it first in in a virtual machine (virtual box is free) and keep practicing. Funtoo is much easier than Gentoo (that's not saying much though) but the gains you see seem like they're well worth it. I haven't even bothered setting up Win7 yet on my machine, but when I do I can get some benches comparing Blender with GCC 4.6.2 with CFLAGS vs graphicall mingw Blender vs Blender from Blender.org.


I will try that when I do some more testing, as well as trying out some FSB OCing with the non-beta F9 since I never got a chance to.


----------



## blacklion

Hi, guys.

I just got my 8320. Amazing chip









I used to have a Deneb on a 790XT-UD4P and some things are different with PD ..... for instance:



Anyone can please explain why per core temp is 8 degrees Celsius ....... Is there something wrong with the mobo?

Thanks a lot.
Gabe.


----------



## Krusher33

Most AMD chips are not accurate at idle temps. It uses some sort of calculation that gets more and more accurate as it gets closer to its max.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Raising PLL (I believe vdscca or something on other boards, I'm running UD5) from 2.5v to 2.695v let me lower vcore .08v while remaining stable at the same clocks. Can anyone else confirm that raising PLL above 2.5v allows for better clocks or lower vcore?
> Also, blender in Funtoo is fast, like very fast. At 5.1ghz I render my old demo scene about twice as fast as my 920 at 4ghz. If anyone wants to take the dive into a hardcore Linux distro, i strongly suggest going Funtoo and compiling everything with the right CFLAGS. It ships with GCC 4.6.2 so you have to use Bulldozer CFLAGS, but it still is awesome.
> All the tutorials are kind of broken, I suggest you attempt it first in in a virtual machine (virtual box is free) and keep practicing. Funtoo is much easier than Gentoo (that's not saying much though) but the gains you see seem like they're well worth it. I haven't even bothered setting up Win7 yet on my machine, but when I do I can get some benches comparing Blender with GCC 4.6.2 with CFLAGS vs graphicall mingw Blender vs Blender from Blender.org.


I have a UD3, I will add to the PLL when I get home. What's the max safe voltage?


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Most AMD chips are not accurate at idle temps. It uses some sort of calculation that gets more and more accurate as it gets closer to its max.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Raising PLL (I believe vdscca or something on other boards, I'm running UD5) from 2.5v to 2.695v let me lower vcore .08v while remaining stable at the same clocks. Can anyone else confirm that raising PLL above 2.5v allows for better clocks or lower vcore?
> Also, blender in Funtoo is fast, like very fast. At 5.1ghz I render my old demo scene about twice as fast as my 920 at 4ghz. If anyone wants to take the dive into a hardcore Linux distro, i strongly suggest going Funtoo and compiling everything with the right CFLAGS. It ships with GCC 4.6.2 so you have to use Bulldozer CFLAGS, but it still is awesome.
> All the tutorials are kind of broken, I suggest you attempt it first in in a virtual machine (virtual box is free) and keep practicing. Funtoo is much easier than Gentoo (that's not saying much though) but the gains you see seem like they're well worth it. I haven't even bothered setting up Win7 yet on my machine, but when I do I can get some benches comparing Blender with GCC 4.6.2 with CFLAGS vs graphicall mingw Blender vs Blender from Blender.org.


Holy crap it worked









I was able to drop CPU volts by .05 on my first attempt, now at 1.45 in BIOS. (thank LLC for the extra .05) All I did was raise PLL to 2.695 like you suggested.



Temps didn't pass 49C. Thermometer says 26C ambient (80F), but I don't buy it. Low-70's at best.


----------



## wolvers

^^That's encouraging, my 8320 will be here tomorrow







^^

Shame I won't have the mobo and other bits until the weekend, and then there's the length job of rebuilding and sorting my loop, wiring etc.........


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> yeah, i dont know what is up. I have reapplied MX-4 and reseated the block 3 times now. I dont know if my pump is starting to go or what.
> Yeah, im going to try it tonight and see how it goes.


you did take the plastic off the block??? (not making fun of you, my lil cuz did that and had very similar thermal characteristics)


----------



## overkll

@KyadCK

What are the NB and HT set at with those results?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Raising PLL (I believe vdscca or something on other boards, I'm running UD5) from 2.5v to 2.695v let me lower vcore .08v while remaining stable at the same clocks. Can anyone else confirm that raising PLL above 2.5v allows for better clocks or lower vcore?
> .


WORKS! I got similar results. Only I could only reduce core voltage by one knotch in the offset but it's still awesome! Thanks for this!!!


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Raising PLL (I believe vdscca or something on other boards, I'm running UD5) from 2.5v to 2.695v let me lower vcore .08v while remaining stable at the same clocks. Can anyone else confirm that raising PLL above 2.5v allows for better clocks or lower vcore?


Didn't work for me unfortunately, one step lower vcore was unstable with 2.695v cpu pll. Still stuck at 4.6ghz @ 1.5v in bios with an nh-d14


----------



## auraofjason

Btw guys, I added the fx-8350 to the ocn product/component list just so you know








http://www.overclock.net/products/amd-fx-8350-8-core-processor-4-0ghz-socket-am3-fd8350frhkbox


----------



## cssorkinman

Auraofjason, is your overclock just using multiplier ?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> WORKS! I got similar results. Only I could only reduce core voltage by one knotch in the offset but it's still awesome! Thanks for this!!!


That's the same exact voltage fluctuations I get for my 955 @ 4ghz. 1.488 and 1.472.

Edit: trying out that PLL trick for Deneb. Lowered vcore 1 notch and failed pass 20 on IBT (before adding PLL 2.696v). Now doing 30 pass IBT with PLL 2.695v.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Auraofjason, is your overclock just using multiplier ?


Yep, just multiplier.


----------



## M3TAl

Failed pass 18 on IBT. PLL trick no good for my deneb.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't know what bios he used but someone did submit a 5 ghz one for a rev2.


The bios that they just pulled.It has a problem tho with my crossfire setup. Will only run 4X/16X instead of 16/16.
Still got a copy of the bios if the guy that was looking for it wanted to PM me.

The PLL/VDDA over volting does help but if it doesnt help try lowering it as well.
Iv had sucess at 2.55 and 2.58

Better get back to trying to find a better overclock
At 4.92 with nb and ram something like 256X 205X but its failed IBT so think I need some more CPU-NB since Im only at 1.3V.
Its benching way faster then 5ghz with just multi tho lol.


----------



## jared872

Hey everyone, does anyone have any idea about the max overclocks between the 8350 and 8320. I have looked around and can not really find many overclocked 8320s.

Thanks!


----------



## stickg1

Seems like a lot of us with 8320s are rocking air and closed loop coolers and we can't get as high of clocks as the big boys with the custom loops. Right now from what I've gather 8320s are 4.5-4.8 and 8350s are 4.6-5.2. It's hard to say though because of the difference in cooling methods.

(This is a very rough estimate, feel free to chime in and correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> @KyadCK
> What are the NB and HT set at with those results?


Check the image again, my AIDA64 OSD shows all stats.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Seems like a lot of us with 8320s are rocking air and closed loop coolers and we can't get as high of clocks as the big boys with the custom loops. Right now from what I've gather 8320s are 4.5-4.8 and 8350s are 4.6-5.2. It's hard to say though because of the difference in cooling methods.
> (This is a very rough estimate, feel free to chime in and correct me if I'm wrong)


From following 4 of these threads on 3 different forums..

Speaking Avg 24/7 Clocks it seems 8320 4.4ghz to 4.6ghz and 8350 4.5ghz to 4.8ghz with a few running higher then that but were speaking Avg here.


----------



## omninmo

Ok folks, a little help here.. decent boards here in portugal are not only hard to find but damn expensive...

The only ones with decent value are the ga 990fxa-ud3 and msi 990fxa-gd65, and maybe the sabertooth but that is around 30 to 40$ pricier..

Also no store will even garantee a rev 1.2 or 3.0 ud3 (they simply dont know :-\ ) so i cant be safe to get LLC by picking the ud3..
However despite some horror stories with older MSI boards ive also seen good enough reviews, one or two decent results here with 8350s and mentions of low vdrop with both the gd65 and gd80 (unlike..

What should i do? Do i risk an ud3 knowing i might get stuck with a 1.0 with no LLC, and a vdrooping board..? should i take my chances with MSI or do i cough up the dough and go for the sabertooth? :-\

Please advise!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> From following 4 of these threads on 3 different forums..
> Speaking Avg 24/7 Clocks it seems 8320 4.4ghz to 4.6ghz and 8350 4.5ghz to 4.8ghz with a few running higher then that but were speaking Avg here.


Then I feel very special. Looks like my MC got a good batch.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then I feel very special. Looks like my MC got a good batch.


Yeah i just have an Avg chip at 5.1ghz 24/7 some people in the club run 5.4ghz 24/7

The Avg for a 3770k is also 4.5ghz to 4.8ghz.. so the 8350 is clocking about the same with those.

But the Avg for a De lidded 3770k is 5ghz to 5.3ghz


----------



## overkll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Ok folks, a little help here.. decent boards here in portugal are not only hard to find but damn expensive...
> The only ones with decent value are the ga 990fxa-ud3 and msi 990fxa-gd65, and maybe the sabertooth but that is around 30 to 40$ pricier..
> Also no store will even garantee a rev 1.2 or 3.0 ud3 (they simply dont know :-\ ) so i cant be safe to get LLC by picking the ud3..
> However despite some horror stories with older MSI boards ive also seen good enough reviews, one or two decent results here with 8350s and mentions of low vdrop with both the gd65 and gd80 (unlike..
> What should i do? Do i risk an ud3 knowing i might get stuck with a 1.0 with no LLC, and a vdrooping board..? should i take my chances with MSI or do i cough up the dough and go for the sabertooth? :-\
> Please advise!


I believe the Rev number is printed on the box. At least it is on the GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 box.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Ok folks, a little help here.. decent boards here in portugal are not only hard to find but damn expensive...
> The only ones with decent value are the ga 990fxa-ud3 and msi 990fxa-gd65, and maybe the sabertooth but that is around 30 to 40$ pricier..
> Also no store will even garantee a rev 1.2 or 3.0 ud3 (they simply dont know :-\ ) so i cant be safe to get LLC by picking the ud3..
> However despite some horror stories with older MSI boards ive also seen good enough reviews, one or two decent results here with 8350s and mentions of low vdrop with both the gd65 and gd80 (unlike..
> What should i do? Do i risk an ud3 knowing i might get stuck with a 1.0 with no LLC, and a vdrooping board..? should i take my chances with MSI or do i cough up the dough and go for the sabertooth? :-\
> Please advise!


Well, they don't sell 1.0 anymore, or shouldn't. The people who got them got them when they were waiting for BD.

Regardless, most stores have a 15-30 day return policy. If they don't, I find most people will let you see the product if it means making a sale. If that still doesn't work... Then I dunno, but it's rare I've gotten that far in any store.


----------



## omninmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> I believe the Rev number is printed on the box. At least it is on the GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 box.


I figured as much but no store has it in stock so they'd have to order it in if i choose the ud3 :-\

What can i say, its an intel world here..


----------



## stickg1

The rev is printed on the box, tell those store employees to get their stuff together!

Okay, so after some tweaking it looks like I have finally for 4.7GHz stable for a 24/7 OC on my 8320 and UD3 Rev 1.1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2563308

Under load my voltage will fluctuate between 1.488v and 1.520v and I'm cutting it really close to my thermal limit. Nothing I am going to do will stress my CPU like Prime and IBT though so I'm okay with it for everyday use.

I am going to experiment with lapping my Antec Kuhler 620 coldplate this weekend and possibly experiment with some new fans if I can talk my wife into letting me spend some $$$ on more frivolous computer parts!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The rev is printed on the box, tell those store employees to get their stuff together!
> Okay, so after some tweaking it looks like I have finally for 4.7GHz stable for a 24/7 OC on my 8320 and UD3 Rev 1.1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2563308
> Under load my voltage will fluctuate between 1.488v and 1.520v and I'm cutting it really close to my thermal limit. Nothing I am going to do will stress my CPU like Prime and IBT though so I'm okay with it for everyday use.
> I am going to experiment with lapping my Antec Kuhler 620 coldplate this weekend and possibly experiment with some new fans if I can talk my wife into letting me spend some $$$ on more frivolous computer parts!


I do not think lapping the Antec 620 block will do anything it is pretty flat.

What May help but void warranty is lapping cpu IHS and changing TIm to Cool Labs Liquid Ultra.


----------



## bmgjet

Lap the 620 for sure, I got really good results doing mine before I got a 920.
Iv also read in a few posts on this forum that it doesnt void the warranty unless you break something during the lapping.


----------



## overkll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> ....
> I am going to experiment with lapping my Antec Kuhler 620 coldplate this weekend and possibly experiment with some new fans if I can talk my wife into letting me spend some $$$ on more frivolous computer parts!


Newegg sent out an email with discount codes yesterday - 20% off ALL case fans and 15% off ALL CPU cooling products. I picked up 3 120mm Noctua case fans.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Ok folks, a little help here.. decent boards here in portugal are not only hard to find but damn expensive...
> The only ones with decent value are the ga 990fxa-ud3 and msi 990fxa-gd65, and maybe the sabertooth but that is around 30 to 40$ pricier..
> Also no store will even garantee a rev 1.2 or 3.0 ud3 (they simply dont know :-\ ) so i cant be safe to get LLC by picking the ud3..
> However despite some horror stories with older MSI boards ive also seen good enough reviews, one or two decent results here with 8350s and mentions of low vdrop with both the gd65 and gd80 (unlike..
> What should i do? Do i risk an ud3 knowing i might get stuck with a 1.0 with no LLC, and a vdrooping board..? should i take my chances with MSI or do i cough up the dough and go for the sabertooth? :-\
> Please advise!


not sure as of yet for the 8350 just yet.. however the MSI GD65 seems to be pretty sold for me running Thuban 1100T @4Ghz (daily clock) and im on air cooling.. I will check back in as Im going to be ordering a 8350 soon as I have a half failing memory controller cpu side


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Lap the 620 for sure, I got really good results doing mine before I got a 920.
> Iv also read in a few posts on this forum that it doesnt void the warranty unless you break something during the lapping.


I will lap it this weekend. I remember you said something about tying the radiator to your arm so you don't stress the hoses?

Also could I use 320 grit for the first round or is that too coarse? (The reason why I'm asking is because I already have some)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> Newegg sent out an email with discount codes yesterday - 20% off ALL case fans and 15% off ALL CPU cooling products. I picked up 3 120mm Noctua case fans.


Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## bmgjet

320 should be fine for starting off, Just be aware its going to sand it down quite quickly.
Yup tied it to my arm so the hoses were straight the whole time I was lapping it other wise if the radiator was just on the mirror it would be flexing each stroke.


----------



## iLeeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram is 2133mhz cl9 gskill blue ripjaws, the psu is a PC Power and Cooling 910 watt unit. Currently I have it in a Lian Li PC9 case, but In the future I would really like to build it into a desk I have. I think the desk is 80" long and about 36 " deep with a section on the back that would be perfect to build a plexi glass shelf/case in. I'm only short time and talent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to getting a water loop and running some benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice on watercooling kits? I have the corsair all in ones and while they are nice- I'm looking at entry level custom loop kits. My budget would be up to $200


Insane OC on your 960T!


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah i just have an Avg chip at 5.1ghz 24/7 some people in the club run 5.4ghz 24/7
> The Avg for a 3770k is also 4.5ghz to 4.8ghz.. so the 8350 is clocking about the same with those.
> But the Avg for a De lidded 3770k is 5ghz to 5.3ghz


Delidding a 3770k or a 3570K seems to greatly degredate the cpu. Search HWbot and Xtreme systems for more info.

I am not a fan of IVY bridge unless i am going subzero. Much prefer Sandy if on air or water.

I would buy a 8350/8320 all day over a 3570K! The cooling problems generated by reduced die size are my concern. This is for 24/7 operation of course.

This is the 8320/8350 owners forum so if we want to debate Ivy, it should not be in here but in the general form or Intel forum. Elsewhere, it is defined as trolling!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Delidding a 3770k or a 3570K seems to greatly degredate the cpu. Search HWbot and Xtreme systems for more info.
> I am not a fan of IVY bridge unless i am going subzero. Much prefer Sandy if on air or water.
> I would buy a 8350/8320 all day over a 3570K! The cooling problems generated by reduced die size are my concern. This is for 24/7 operation of course.


I wonder what that will mean for steamroller shrinking it down to 28nm


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wonder what that will mean for steamroller shrinking it down to 28nm


It will definitely be a concern!


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> It will definitely be a concern!


It'll likely still have a large die and use solder between the IHS and die.


----------



## itomic

Did anyone compared overclocked power consumption of FX 8150 vs FX 8350 ?? It sholud be considerably better !


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Delidding a 3770k or a 3570K seems to greatly degredate the cpu. Search HWbot and Xtreme systems for more info.
> I am not a fan of IVY bridge unless i am going subzero. Much prefer Sandy if on air or water.
> I would buy a 8350/8320 all day over a 3570K! The cooling problems generated by reduced die size are my concern. This is for 24/7 operation of course.
> This is the 8320/8350 owners forum so if we want to debate Ivy, it should not be in here but in the general form or Intel forum. Elsewhere, it is defined as trolling!


TY! Come here read about AMD not Intel!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Delidding a 3770k or a 3570K seems to greatly degredate the cpu. Search HWbot and Xtreme systems for more info.
> I am not a fan of IVY bridge unless i am going subzero. Much prefer Sandy if on air or water.
> I would buy a 8350/8320 all day over a 3570K! The cooling problems generated by reduced die size are my concern. This is for 24/7 operation of course.
> This is the 8320/8350 owners forum so if we want to debate Ivy, it should not be in here but in the general form or Intel forum. Elsewhere, it is defined as trolling!


The chips degrade cause they put massive voltage thru them

Just *DeLidding* and droping the temp has nothing to do with a chip degrading ...

And comparing the Max overclocks Of the latest Intel To The Latest AMD is in no way shape or form Trolling.. It is providing Information.

If i Had an Amd chip and Intel released something new id be interested to and following it and comparing them to.


----------



## overkll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did anyone compared overclocked power consumption of FX 8150 vs FX 8350 ?? It sholud be considerably better !


I plan on testing with a Kill A Watt unit, but haven't yet. Had an 8150 OC'd to 4.2GHz. At idle it drew 79W. Under load it was around 249. Max was 289!

I just swapped out the 8150 with the new 8350. System is the same so it should be a decent comparison.


----------



## bmgjet

The extra uneven pressure on the core doesnt help it either with out the IHS.


4.89ghz @ 1.5V with ultra LLC so it jumps up to 1.512V
NB 2508 @ 1.28V
PLL/VDDA 2.5V
Ram 1003 @ 1.65V

Days getting to hot now to keep trying for higher since as soon as the temps touch on 60C IBT fails on the next pass and im getting up to 58C with air temp of 23C expecting to reach 26C today.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The chips degrade cause they put massive voltage thru them
> Just *DeLidding* and droping the temp has nothing to do with a chip degrading ...
> And comparing the Max overclocks Of the latest Intel To The Latest AMD is in no way shape or form Trolling.. It is providing Information.
> If i Had an Amd chip and Intel released something new id be interested to and following it and comparing them to.


I totally disagree with the delidding aspect as it causes some damage to the CPU in most cases! Most of the time, degrading is not only due to voltage.

Also, the quoting of Intel maximums, frequencies, etc. in AMD forums or Vice versa without having a question asked is usually conveyed as trolling, Especially on such a historically heated topic.

You definitely are well aware of this aspect!!

Anyway, lets stay on topic.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeeT*
> 
> Insane OC on your 960T!


Thanks!








Got lucky with that one, the 8350 has a tough job ahead of itself to top it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> I totally disagree with the delidding aspect as it causes some damage to the CPU in most cases! Most of the time, degrading is not only due to voltage.
> Also, the quoting of Intel maximums, frequencies, etc. in AMD forums or Vice versa without having a question asked is usually conveyed as trolling, Especially on such a historically heated topic.
> You definitely are well aware of these aspect!!


Dude, chill. He's like the one Intel guy who isn't trying to start anything. Off handed comments that are questionably not quite on topic maybe, but there's no "AMD SUCKS!!!!" in there.

Now. Someone who has money: De-lid an 8350 and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got lucky with that one, the 8350 has a tough job ahead of itself to top it


The 960t in general, especially one like yours, is a hard act to follow. Very nice CPU!


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, chill. He's like the one Intel guy who isn't trying to start anything. Off handed comments that are questionably not quite on topic maybe, but there's no "AMD SUCKS!!!!" in there.
> Now. Someone who has money: De-lid an 8350 and let us know how it goes.


No offense to Hokie on his latest posts here. Just trying to stop the offense before it begins.


----------



## badtaylorx

anybody chime in on the "real" temps of piledriver??? how does it feel to someone upgrading from bulldozer???

when i put my hand over the top (exhausts) of my lopr ([email protected]) it's hot.....i mean ripp'n hot....

same with 8350??? much improvement??? i guess what my question ultimately boils down to is.....

If you had a hot 8150, and wanted to ditch it for somthing cooler running but still a good performer, would you run the pII 980be that sits on your shelf? or would you splurge for the 8350??? im looking to take advantage of your 20/20 hindsight


----------



## disappearingone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> I totally disagree with the delidding aspect as it causes some damage to the CPU in most cases! Most of the time, degrading is not only due to voltage.
> Also, the quoting of Intel maximums, frequencies, etc. in AMD forums or Vice versa without having a question asked is usually conveyed as trolling, Especially on such a historically heated topic.
> You definitely are well aware of this aspect!!
> Anyway, lets stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, chill. He's like the one Intel guy who isn't trying to start anything. Off handed comments that are questionably not quite on topic maybe, but there's no "AMD SUCKS!!!!" in there.
> Now. Someone who has money: De-lid an 8350 and let us know how it goes.
Click to expand...

Passive aggressive subterfuge I say! the owners club is for owners. If it was just a question like; De-lid an 8350 see what we get? thats one thing but we dont need "Intel maximums, frequencies, etc. in AMD forums or Vice versa" at the very least it will throw us off topic.


----------



## Electroneng

The 8350 will run cooler but not by a large margin. The Phenom ii 980 should be significantly cooler and still perform rather well. Why not compare your present BD chip with the 980 yourself? Testing CPU's on the exact same hardware is kind of hard for others to replicate.


----------



## RipBrood

Alright all good now just haven't had time to get on here and post:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2563411


----------



## jared872

8320 is on its way! Hopefully will be here Thursday so I can OC that bad boy and reap the higher performance.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I know this conversation was started a couple pages back but im prepping up for the upgrade.. What thermal paste is everyone using and what temps? air/water and if water which cooler?

Im going to be surfing the web however itd be great to so performance on the real deal


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> anybody chime in on the "real" temps of piledriver??? how does it feel to someone upgrading from bulldozer???
> when i put my hand over the top (exhausts) of my lopr ([email protected]) it's hot.....i mean ripp'n hot....
> same with 8350??? much improvement??? i guess what my question ultimately boils down to is.....
> If you had a hot 8150, and wanted to ditch it for somthing cooler running but still a good performer, would you run the pII 980be that sits on your shelf? or would you splurge for the 8350??? im looking to take advantage of your 20/20 hindsight


Hmm.. Not sure for BD so far since I only touched a FX4100 but seeing how long those things are even compared to my 925...
But anyway, A 980BE should be cooler depending on the amount of load you are going to place on it. Would prefer a X6 thou.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I know this conversation was started a couple pages back but im prepping up for the upgrade.. What thermal paste is everyone using and what temps? air/water and if water which cooler?
> Im going to be surfing the web however itd be great to so performance on the real deal


Current setup for me is a Sliver Arrow and A AP-31 in the middle. Temps are a bit better compared to my Ven X RT with the same fan but that ball bearing rattle is annoying. Depends if you are going to overclock as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terence52*
> 
> Hmm.. Not sure for BD so far since I only touched a FX4100 but seeing how long those things are even compared to my 925...
> But anyway, A 980BE should be cooler depending on the amount of load you are going to place on it. Would prefer a X6 thou.
> Current setup for me is a Sliver Arrow and A AP-31 in the middle. Temps are a bit better compared to my Ven X RT with the same fan but that ball bearing rattle is annoying. Depends if you are going to overclock as well.


I do plan on OC'n and if it turns out to be good enough I think its time to re-paste my 460's as I OC those as well


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> anybody chime in on the "real" temps of piledriver??? how does it feel to someone upgrading from bulldozer???
> when i put my hand over the top (exhausts) of my lopr ([email protected]) it's hot.....i mean ripp'n hot....
> same with 8350??? much improvement??? i guess what my question ultimately boils down to is.....
> If you had a hot 8150, and wanted to ditch it for somthing cooler running but still a good performer, would you run the pII 980be that sits on your shelf? or would you splurge for the 8350??? im looking to take advantage of your 20/20 hindsight


At 4.3ghz, my piledriver was 9C cooler than my 8120


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> The 8350 will run cooler but not by a large margin. The Phenom ii 980 should be significantly cooler and still perform rather well. Why not compare your present BD chip with the 980 yourself? Testing CPU's on the exact same hardware is kind of hard for others to replicate.


performance was not my question.....with the validity of the temp reporting on the FX series in question, my question had more to do with physical experience of 8350.....

does piledriver "FEEL" as hot as the bulldozers do.....

i tossed this thing together just for fun (as well as some experimentation) and the heat this thing throws out is redonkulous


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## K4IKEN

I can't wait to ditch this 925! I'm eyeing the 8320 as my next CPU, unless the 8350 goes on sale or something, I think the 8320 will suit me just fine. I'm surprised that people are running the 8320 on the M5A97 EVO, that would save me some money. I'm totally happy with a 4.5GHz OC. Just waiting for some power consumption numbers and some extra cash.

No matter what I do, a custom loop is in-bound for 2013.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> performance was not my question.....with the validity of the temp reporting on the FX series in question, my question had more to do with physical experience of 8350.....
> does piledriver "FEEL" as hot as the bulldozers do.....
> i tossed this thing together just for fun (as well as some experimentation) and the heat this thing throws out is redonkulous
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude nice case first Cougar case ive seen somebody using! How is The over all build Quality? Also that Gray Fan with the ROG sticker is pretty cool looking what type is it? Looks like a Steel Shroud on it..


----------



## badtaylorx

it was an excallibur by CM...(and behind it is a "monster" 80mm thick 120 alphacool rad)

cougar build quality.....proll a 7/7.5.... could be sturdier....came a lil out of square....it tightens up when you put the door screws to it tho...

it was also missing the fan mount bracket for the drivebays.....

easy to mod tho... mesh popped out easy for paint.... ok room (convexed back door)for cable mgt.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not sure as of yet for the 8350 just yet.. however the MSI GD65 seems to be pretty sold for me running Thuban 1100T @4Ghz (daily clock) and im on air cooling.. I will check back in as Im going to be ordering a 8350 soon as I have a half failing memory controller cpu side


Regarding the GD65, I'm pretty sure I just fried my GD65.

The sad thing is, I was only doing 4.4ghz at 1.35v. stress testing with Prime95. This is the last time, I will ever buy MSI boards.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Regarding the GD65, I'm pretty sure I just fried my GD65.
> The sad thing is, I was only doing 4.4ghz at 1.35v. stress testing with Prime95. This is the last time, I will ever buy MSI boards.


I hope not but what leads you to believe that?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hope not but what leads you to believe that?


one thing that I have found very very strange is that if the OC doesn't work it takes a minute for it to register and give you the failed boot.. normally I walk off have a cig come back and boom its there... in addition there is now way unless you had a defective board at that voltage.. I just for ****s and giggles pushed it to 1.6 and nothing bad happened

not being a fan boy but more or less trying to figure out what happened there


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> performance was not my question.....with the validity of the temp reporting on the FX series in question, my question had more to do with physical experience of 8350.....
> does piledriver "FEEL" as hot as the bulldozers do.....
> i tossed this thing together just for fun (as well as some experimentation) and the heat this thing throws out is redonkulous
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...... What good is what we feel? Everyone will feel it differently, different coolers will be at different levels of heat, different loads and OC settings will put out different amounts of heat, people who think BD is hotter will feel it as hotter.

You're asking for the single least effective way of measuring something available.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> one thing that I have found very very strange is that if the OC doesn't work it takes a minute for it to register and give you the failed boot.. normally I walk off have a cig come back and boom its there... in addition there is now way unless you had a defective board at that voltage.. I just for ****s and giggles pushed it to 1.6 and nothing bad happened
> not being a fan boy but more or less trying to figure out what happened there


I've been running the board with an 8320 this whole week, using varying settings.

I've seen this before, hitting the power button, you get a quick jolt of power, then it shuts down. I've even tried a different PSU to eliminate that as the cause.

I've seen this symptom before on my MSI K9A2 CF-F version 1. The exact same thing, stress testing with Prime95, system shuts down, then it just won't power up. It'll get a quick jolt of power, then shuts down. I kept playing with the power switch, and eventually the board caught fire on the mosfet.



Just a word of caution for you.


----------



## utnorris

I wouldn't delid an AMD chip unless you knew they had crappy TIM underneath like the Intel chips. I have a 3750K also that i delided and it gave me about 8c cooler by replacing the TIM. More than likely the IHS is soldered on and therefore you would not see any difference in temps my deliding the PD chip. Now back to the regular show, which one of these boards would you all suggest:

Sabertooth REV 1 - Already own
Gigabyte UD5 - Have one here that I got for $129
Asus CHV - Around $155
Asus CHV-Z - Around $194

Is the price difference worth the CHV-Z over the rest? Opinions?


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I wouldn't delid an AMD chip unless you knew they had crappy TIM underneath like the Intel chips. I have a 3750K also that i delided and it gave me about 8c cooler by replacing the TIM. More than likely the IHS is soldered on and therefore you would not see any difference in temps my deliding the PD chip. Now back to the regular show, which one of these boards would you all suggest:
> Sabertooth REV 1 - Already own
> Gigabyte UD5 - Have one here that I got for $129
> Asus CHV - Around $155
> Asus CHV-Z - Around $194
> Is the price difference worth the CHV-Z over the rest? Opinions?


I love my Rev 1 Saber


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I wouldn't delid an AMD chip unless you knew they had crappy TIM underneath like the Intel chips. I have a 3750K also that i delided and it gave me about 8c cooler by replacing the TIM. More than likely the IHS is soldered on and therefore you would not see any difference in temps my deliding the PD chip. Now back to the regular show, which one of these boards would you all suggest:
> Sabertooth REV 1 - Already own
> Gigabyte UD5 - Have one here that I got for $129
> Asus CHV - Around $155
> Asus CHV-Z - Around $194
> Is the price difference worth the CHV-Z over the rest? Opinions?


Don't like your Saber huh? Well If you do go Giga, make certain that it's Rev 1.1 or later.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Noted.. I havent had that problem i didnt know if it was just a failed oc or something different, i know that when i oc over the volts needed it just takes a wile,... Do you have the j.90 bios installed?


----------



## mystikalrush

Has anyone with an 8150 upgraded to either of these vishera cpus?

If so, is it worth it?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Has anyone with an 8150 upgraded to either of these vishera cpus?
> If so, is it worth it?


If you have 8150 or any Am3+ board this is the Best Budget upgrade you can do for a little more performance!


----------



## thr33niL

Most of my stuff should be here tomorrow. I have some memory I'm waiting for but the 8320, MSI GD80V2 and 8GBs of the free GeiL memory that came with it will be here and I can start the build. Going to gut my current rig and use the PCP&C 1KW single rail PSU and loop I have in it (Thermochill 240 rad, MCP355 pump, XSPC reservoir, DTek Fuzion v2). So cooling and power should be fine. I'm also excited to get my 256GB Samsung 830 into action. Been sitting on that for over a week.

I'm a little leary of the 8320 now that Raven is having so much trouble with his. Kinda wish I would have spent the extra $30 for the 8350. Too late now. Just going to have to cross my fingers that I got one of the 8320's that can get up there.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Has anyone with an 8150 upgraded to either of these vishera cpus?
> If so, is it worth it?


i did, and i do not regret it at all. great performance boost in terms of staying with amd rather than switching to intel


----------



## Gundamnitpete

I also went from a 8120 to 8350.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I cant wait for the upgrade been holding out since bulldozer failed to beat mine..

The 830s are great i have the 128GB version no issues at all just make sure you install windows on ahci in the advanced options in the bios, and if you have to clear cmos remember to reset that, i have made that mistake redid the drive for no good reason


----------



## Tarnix

Yes, the Piledriver chip has a better IMC than the thuban, at least (this one is horrible, tell me about it.)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yes, the Piledriver chip has a better IMC than the thuban, at least (this one is horrible, tell me about it.)


Waiting to see that. So far, no one has posted Maxxmem besting my Thuban. Dont understand it, because BD definately has better IMC.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I wouldn't delid an AMD chip unless you knew they had crappy TIM underneath like the Intel chips. I have a 3750K also that i delided and it gave me about 8c cooler by replacing the TIM. More than likely the IHS is soldered on and therefore you would not see any difference in temps my deliding the PD chip. Now back to the regular show, which one of these boards would you all suggest:
> Sabertooth REV 1 - Already own
> Gigabyte UD5 - Have one here that I got for $129
> Asus CHV - Around $155
> Asus CHV-Z - Around $194
> Is the price difference worth the CHV-Z over the rest? Opinions?


Since you already own it, I would just stay with the Sabertooth. It is a very good board.


----------



## dimwit13

my 8350 should be here today, ram tomorrow.
i wont be able to install it until this weekend, i still have to finish the wifes system.

-dimwit-


----------



## endevite

My oh my do I have some interesting info for saber users, as I did get my chip today, still benching on air. Info coming soon. ;p


----------



## Timeofdoom

If I'm Lucky, my chip will be at my doorstep when I come home. if not, well, then I would have to go strangle some poor UPS postman.

EDIT: I can see on my Tn'T it was signed and all. They seemingly left it at my front door. I'm going to be so unbelieveably mad if it's not there when I come home.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...... What good is what we feel? Everyone will feel it differently, different coolers will be at different levels of heat, different loads and OC settings will put out different amounts of heat, people who think BD is hotter will feel it as hotter.
> You're asking for the single least effective way of measuring something available.


But KyadCK, which do you feel in your heart is the hotter chip? If you could have one as a hookup buddy and marry the other, which would it be? If you were coaching a football team, which chip would be wide receiver and which would be running-back? These are important questions I have yet to see answered on this thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Has anyone with an 8150 upgraded to either of these vishera cpus?
> If so, is it worth it?


I did, very much worth it. I have a higher OC on less voltage. My performance as a result is about 10-20% better depending on application. Also I don't know the wattage for sure but with my FX-8150 I was limited to 4.3GHz with my power supply. If I would run folding at home with GPU and CPU my PSU would overdraw and shut off. I can run my FX-8320 @ 4.6GHz and my GPU OC'd and fold all day and night no issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Since you already own it, I would just stay with the Sabertooth. It is a very good board.


Agreed. Hell, I'll trade ya..


----------



## motherpuncher

Well, about upgrading from the 8120 to the 8350.... Have any of you noticed a difference in Skyrim, or Borderlands 2? It seems my 8120, even at 4.8ghz is slowing down those games. I also have Memory that runs at 1600Mhz and doesn't like to be overclocked. So I'm thinking of getting an 8350 and OCing it to at least 4.8Ghz, and getting new ram to run at 1866 or maybe even higher. I know that the reviews are showing an improvement in Skyrim, but I really like the input from people actually using the chip. Thanks a lot.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Well, about upgrading from the 8120 to the 8350.... Have any of you noticed a difference in Skyrim, or Borderlands 2? It seems my 8120, even at 4.8ghz is slowing down those games. I also have Memory that runs at 1600Mhz and doesn't like to be overclocked. So I'm thinking of getting an 8350 and OCing it to at least 4.8Ghz, and getting new ram to run at 1866 or maybe even higher. I know that the reviews are showing an improvement in Skyrim, but I really like the input from people actually using the chip. Thanks a lot.


I can't tell because with both chips I maxed the game out. Smooth 60FPS all the time.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Overclocking the 8350 that I received today right now. So far I've got it stable at:

4,4 gHz
2200 NB/HT
Vcore: 1,5625V (but because of Vdroop it drops to 1,36v on load and is about 1,488v in idle)
PLL Volt: 2,695v
Mem: 1600 at standard timings and 1,5v

Edit: not stable at 4,6 gHz, volting it up.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Overclocking the 8350 that I received today right now. So far I've got it stable at:
> 4,4 gHz
> 2200 NB/HT
> Vcore: 1,5625V (but because of Vdroop it drops to 1,36v on load and is about 1,488v in idle)
> PLL Volt: 2,695v
> Mem: 1600 at standard timings and 1,5v


Holy moly that is a lot of v for 4.4ghz. I am at 4.5ghz @ 1.404v (whole lots different setups, still benching will release tons of info soon)

Currently trying to find out why the IMC is such a.....it just loses bandwidth at high memory clocks badly.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Do notice the vdroop. That means the actual voltage to my CPU at load is in between 1,360 ~ 1,424v (from my notes; most oftenly 1,36v) Also, the idle voltage is in between 1,456 ~1,488v. Overall, I'm feeling good. It should be doable. (also, my CPu temp at idle is 40 degrees, and load is about 50 or so at these settings.)

If I had another board I could make this chip shine easily. But at the moment I gotta work with the voltage scaling and stuff before I can hit my target 5 gHz.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I don't know if i should cancel my order for the 8350 and get an 8320 instead as there's no stock yet and no idea when they'll have more in stock


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I don't know if i should cancel my order for the 8350 and get an 8320 instead as there's no stock yet and no idea when they'll have more in stock


Where are you from?
If you're from EU, then a german shop named hardwareversand(dot)de has got 'em. (Ordered mine from them)


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I don't know if i should cancel my order for the 8350 and get an 8320 instead as there's no stock yet and no idea when they'll have more in stock


I would


----------



## p1t8u11

hello mate i currently have the 8120 and im really keen on the 8350 is it definaltey worth the upgrade?

Also what is the stock heatsink and fan like, can they handle the 4ghz stable


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I don't know if i should cancel my order for the 8350 and get an 8320 instead as there's no stock yet and no idea when they'll have more in stock


My 8350 on a saber rev1 is doing 4.5ghz on air @ 1.404v, If I got a liquid rig, this thing would be a beast.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I would


Please argue why he should, otherwise you'll be branded a Intel fanboy in my mind.

Also, 4,6 gHz [email protected] IBT runs

NB/HT : 2200 [email protected] V
Vcore: 1,6625 V, but idles at 1,568 V and load is at 1,424 V STRAIGHT(!).
PLL is also still 2,695 V.

Max load degrees is 55 and idle is about 38 (why? lower than before..)

Also, the H100 is running lowest possible speeds with 4x standard Corsair fans, I.E. 800 RPM or so. So I've got plenty of headroom.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Please argue why he should, otherwise you'll be branded a Intel fanboy in my mind.
> Also, 4,6 gHz [email protected] IBT runs
> NB/HT : 2200 [email protected] V
> Vcore: 1,6625 V, but idles at 1,568 V and load is at 1,424 V STRAIGHT(!).
> PLL is also still 2,695 V.
> Max load degrees is 55 and idle is about 38 (why? lower than before..)
> Also, the H100 is running lowest possible speeds with 4x standard Corsair fans, I.E. 800 RPM or so. So I've got plenty of headroom.


Dat rev 1.0 Gigabyte.Be careful though, you can toast a chip with too much voltage even if temps are good. I only hit mid 50s at 1.6v but I backed it down. Did you try adding more PLL voltage? It helped me and a lot of other Vishera owners (didn't do anything for Phenom though). You might be able to lower voltage a little bit.

Or, you can turn on some power saving things so the voltage is dropped at idle and it picks up on load.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I don't know if i should cancel my order for the 8350 and get an 8320 instead as there's no stock yet and no idea when they'll have more in stock


Tiger has em

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904561&Sku=A79-8350


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Dat rev 1.0 Gigabyte.Be careful though, you can toast a chip with too much voltage even if temps are good. I only hit mid 50s at 1.6v but I backed it down. Did you try adding more PLL voltage? It helped me and a lot of other Vishera owners (didn't do anything for Phenom though). You might be able to lower voltage a little bit.
> *Or, you can turn on some power saving things so the voltage is dropped at idle and it picks up on load.*


That was my plan all along. Also, I'm just at the safe borderline of PLL voltage at 2,695v. My Vcore is now 1,7625v, which leads to an idle of 1,600v ~ 1,648 and a load of 1,488v ~1,504v.

I actually think the highest my multis will go is 23x, so I'm gonna fool around with the FSB now. So far so good.


----------



## Timeofdoom

I think I'm hitting a iron wall around 4,8 gHz. Gonna try out some more stuff before I settle.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Keeps crashing. I'm gonna try to settle at 4,7 gHz. I could whip out my 2133 instead of my std. 1600, but I honestly think my chip is maxing out.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Keeps crashing. I'm gonna try to settle at 4,7 gHz. I could whip out my 2133 instead of my std. 1600, but I honestly think my chip is maxing out.


Based on my tests, your memory is unlikely to have any effect on your oc.

I'll be posting my analysis comparisons between multi vs HT vs FSB shortly. As well as some info on a possible IMC problem if it isn't board/bios specific in regards to bandwidth loss over 1600mhz 2 stick and 4 stick configurations.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Based on my tests, your memory is unlikely to have any effect on your oc.
> I'll be posting my analysis comparisons between multi vs HT vs FSB shortly. As well as some info on a possible IMC problem if it isn't board/bios specific in regards to bandwidth loss over 1600mhz 2 stick and 4 stick configurations.


So basically no cookie for higher memspeeds.









Atleast 4,7 seems doable right now


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Keeps crashing. I'm gonna try to settle at 4,7 gHz. I could whip out my 2133 instead of my std. 1600, but I honestly think my chip is maxing out.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my tests, your memory is unlikely to have any effect on your oc.
> 
> I'll be posting my analysis comparisons between multi vs HT vs FSB shortly. As well as some info on a possible IMC problem if it isn't board/bios specific in regards to bandwidth loss over 1600mhz 2 stick and 4 stick configurations.
Click to expand...

0.o Did you say 4 sticks? Cause I'm using only 2 sticks in my board with Thuban for OC purpose. It would be nice if I could use all 4 of my sticks...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 0.o Did you say 4 sticks? Cause I'm using only 2 sticks in my board with Thuban for OC purpose. It would be nice if I could use all 4 of my sticks...


Yeah I said 4 sticks, they work no diff than 2 sticks on my 8350, both suck past 1600. I can run them at 2133+ and they bench like 1066. They bench the same at 1600, be it 2 or 4. So either the IMC has a problem, or asus has a problem, or this bios has a problem. My best benches are coming from realllly low timed 1600 clocks.

Note: 1866 also benches like poo, be it 2 or 4 sticks.

For now I can paste my list of CPUID submissions, All IBT stable.
4.5ghz @ 200fsb 22.5x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563820

4.5ghz @ 240fsb 19x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563845

4.5ghz @ 238fsb 2600ht 19x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563900

4.5ghz @ 245fsb 2450ht 18.5x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563943

4.5ghz @ 245fsb 2450ht 18.5x 1.404v [email protected](983) 1.65v 10-10-10-28-2t
http://valid.canardpc.com/2564001

4.5ghz @ 200fsb 22.5x 1.404v [email protected] 1.65v 11-11-11-30-2t (this mem speed works same on high fsb low mult)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2564063


----------



## Krusher33

Ugh, no bueno. I have the ones rated for 2133mhz but they're downclocked to 1033 speeds right now.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ugh, no bueno. I have the ones rated for 2133mhz but they're downclocked to 1033 speeds right now.


Yeah, I did some tests up way past 2133, it is like the IMC treats anything to far above 1600 as 1066 bandwidth wise. Give me a bit and I will have the images ready for upload with info.


----------



## beers

My sticks seem to perform reasonably at 2133, maybe some pics will clarify


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> My sticks seem to perform reasonably at 2133, maybe some pics will clarify


Working on it. Merging 16 maxmem images with explanations of spec for each setup before posting.


----------



## Timeofdoom

I have the final results:
4,7gHz at 1,7375v in bios. But it's really between 1,584v~1,632v in idle and between 1,472v~1,536v load. (mostly 1,472v)
PLL is at 2,695v
Ram is at std. 1600 speed and 9-9-9-24
Degrees are, if Hwinfo is correct, about 37.8 idle and 65 degress in IBT.

20 IBT runs done and the H100 is trotting along at the mid setting, which is about 1,000 RPM on the fans.

CPU-Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2564272

Now gonna re-enable Cool n' Quiet, so I can keep it down in idle.

Edit: I can now announce that I'm the happy man of an OC'd, stable multitasking MONSTER. And that will be the end of my OC'ing this precious chip.


----------



## Walking Dude

okay...jumped to the last page to ask this question. been outta town for a week, so trying to catch up on this thread. Only read up to page 12. Does the asus sabertotth 990fx rev. 1 board work with the 8350?
will I need to get a new board? I really like the sabertooth, but is there a better board? If so, will get another case, put this mobo and the 8150 in it for the grandkids.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I have the final results:
> 4,7gHz at 1,7375v in bios. But it's really between 1,584v~1,632v in idle and between 1,472v~1,536v load. (mostly 1,472v)
> PLL is at 2,695v
> Ram is at std. 1600 speed and 9-9-9-24
> Degrees are, if Hwinfo is correct, about 37.8 idle and 65 degress in IBT.
> 20 IBT runs done and the H100 is trotting along at the mid setting, which is about 1,000 RPM on the fans.
> CPU-Z
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2564272
> Now gonna re-enable Cool n' Quiet, so I can keep it down in idle.
> Edit: I can now announce that I'm the happy man of an OC'd, stable multitasking MONSTER. And that will be the end of my OC'ing this precious chip.


Wow, I've never actually heard of this method of overclocking. Just doesn't seem right to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Working on it. Merging 16 maxmem images with explanations of spec for each setup before posting.


Looking forward to the results.


----------



## endevite

Okie dokie here are my findings on a Sabertooth rev1 990fx w/ 1604 bios
Most tests were done with ripjawsx 2133 cl11 ram 4x4gb set, HX850 psu, Xigmatek Aegir Air cooler, on Windows 7.

Here are the main settings that were used in bios config.
ERP Off

D.O.C.P. Mode (not manual or auto)
DDR3 1600
22.5/19/18.5.18 multiplyer
200/238/240/245 fsb
nb as near to 2200 as possible (not auto)
ht ranging from 2160 to 2626, depending on how bad fsb mangles it.

Spreads all disabled

epu power saving off
cpu load line med
cpu/nb load line high
cpu current cap 100%
cpu/nb current cap 100%
cpu powerphase optimal
vrm spread disabled

cpu&nb voltage in manual mode
cpu 1.425 (sits at 1.404 and 1.356 on max load in IBT)
cpu/nb 1.1750
vdda 2.5
dram 1.65
nb 1.15
nb ht 1.25

Easily hold clocks regardless of multiplier vs ht vs nb vs nb @ 4.5ghz with about the same temp on idle and max.

CPUID Submissions
4.5ghz @ 200fsb 22.5x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563820

4.5ghz @ 240fsb 19x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563845

4.5ghz @ 238fsb 2600ht 19x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563900

4.5ghz @ 245fsb 2450ht 18.5x 1.404v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2563943

4.5ghz @ 245fsb 2450ht 18.5x 1.404v [email protected](983) 1.65v 10-10-10-28-2t
http://valid.canardpc.com/2564001

4.5ghz @ 200fsb 22.5x 1.404v [email protected] 1.65v 11-11-11-30-2t
http://valid.canardpc.com/2564063

Now for the un-pretty grouping of cinebench 11.5 stuff between most of the achieved clocks. (note these were done without the microsoft bulldozer patches.)


Now for the mem benches using memmax2
these were all done @ 1600 because of a problem I found that you will see in the next set.


Now for the IMC/Board/BIOS problem I ran into, I don't know which to blame but one of them is mucking up any testing above 1600 memory speeds. (Both in 2 stick and 4 stick configs, I get the same numbers either way.)


And last but not least the HWinfo which was never changing through these tests.

I currently blame my reaaaly high ambient temp for making me need a liquid 240mm rig to go higher than 4.5 safely.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1t8u11*
> 
> hello mate i currently have the 8120 and im really keen on the 8350 is it definaltey worth the upgrade?
> Also what is the stock heatsink and fan like, can they handle the 4ghz stable


Considering the 8350 is 4Ghz stock...


----------



## tinouthedino

do you get different numbers by upping the NB?

I noticed you only changed the HT frequency but the NB frequency stays at 2200

Try changing upping the NB frequency you should be able to see increases in memory copy/write/read and latency..


----------



## thor2002ro

Hi just got my 8320 today as an upgrade to 8120 and I must say this thing is really power hungry...


Untitled.png 3646k .png file


I'm using an h100 for cooling with 4 fans

And its still a little unstable... and the voltage seams excessive...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> do you get different numbers by upping the NB?
> I noticed you only changed the HT frequency but the NB frequency stays at 2200
> Try changing upping the NB frequency you should be able to see increases in memory copy/write/read and latency..


nb increase really didn't do anything, that is why I didn't bother posting nb only shots, the biggest differences were between ht / fsb / mult.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Wow, I've never actually heard of this method of overclocking. Just doesn't seem right to me.


It's vdroop man. It'd so bad on the GB's boards without LLC. so instead you gotta overvolt it A LOT, because the vdroop will cause both the idle and load voltage to drop a lot. SO if i overvolt it like this, it's simply gonna drop down to where it would be on a MB with LLC or a normal board with little to no vdroop. As long as the VRMs can handle it, it's fine.

Also, Cool N Quiet makes sense on these baords since Cool n Quiet will be effective while idling - which will reduce the idle volt and clocks below what the vdroop made it. All in all, it's a matter of tweaking it right.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Okie dokie here are my findings on a Sabertooth rev1 990fx w/ 1604 bios
> Most tests were done with ripjawsx 2133 cl11 ram 4x4gb set, HX850 psu, Xigmatek Aegir Air cooler, on Windows 7.
> Here are the main settings that were used in bios config.
> ERP Off
> D.O.C.P. Mode (not manual or auto)
> DDR3 1600
> 22.5/19/18.5.18 multiplyer
> 200/238/240/245 fsb
> nb as near to 2200 as possible (not auto)
> ht ranging from 2160 to 2626, depending on how bad fsb mangles it.
> Spreads all disabled
> epu power saving off
> cpu load line med
> cpu/nb load line high
> cpu current cap 100%
> cpu/nb current cap 100%
> cpu powerphase optimal
> vrm spread disabled
> cpu&nb voltage in manual mode
> cpu 1.425 (sits at 1.404 and 1.356 on max load in IBT)
> cpu/nb 1.1750
> vdda 2.5
> dram 1.65
> nb 1.15
> nb ht 1.25
> Easily hold clocks regardless of multiplier vs ht vs nb vs nb @ 4.5ghz with about the same temp on idle and max.
> 
> CPUID Submissions
> 4.5ghz @ 200fsb 22.5x 1.404v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2563820
> 4.5ghz @ 240fsb 19x 1.404v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2563845
> 4.5ghz @ 238fsb 2600ht 19x 1.404v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2563900
> 4.5ghz @ 245fsb 2450ht 18.5x 1.404v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2563943
> 4.5ghz @ 245fsb 2450ht 18.5x 1.404v [email protected](983) 1.65v 10-10-10-28-2t
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2564001
> 4.5ghz @ 200fsb 22.5x 1.404v [email protected] 1.65v 11-11-11-30-2t
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2564063
> Now for the un-pretty grouping of cinebench 11.5 stuff between most of the achieved clocks. (note these were done without the microsoft bulldozer patches.)
> 
> Now for the mem benches using memmax2
> these were all done @ 1600 because of a problem I found that you will see in the next set.
> 
> Now for the IMC/Board/BIOS problem I ran into, I don't know which to blame but one of them is mucking up any testing above 1600 memory speeds. (Both in 2 stick and 4 stick configs, I get the same numbers either way.)
> 
> And last but not least the HWinfo which was never changing through these tests.
> 
> I currently blame my reaaaly high ambient temp for making me need a liquid 240mm rig to go higher than 4.5 safely.


I only see a CPU temp reading, not core.

my H60 gets me to 4.6ghz and 4.7ghz if i want to fry my chip (high 60's). Your air cooler should be able to manage much more than 4.5ghz.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> I only see a CPU temp reading, not core.
> my H60 gets me to 4.6ghz and 4.7ghz if i want to fry my chip (high 60's). Your air cooler should be able to manage much more than 4.5ghz.


It's the really high ambiance (and only using single fan push, don't have the top fans on this sink), even in the case its 35/36c during the night, during day it's higher. I will be getting a liquid rig anyway soon enough, then I will see how far I can get this cherry.









(When I say liquid I mean 240mm custom rig, not H100)


----------



## blacklion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> It's vdroop man. It'd so bad on the GB's boards without LLC. so instead you gotta overvolt it A LOT, because the vdroop will cause both the idle and load voltage to drop a lot. SO if i overvolt it like this, it's simply gonna drop down to where it would be on a MB with LLC or a normal board with little to no vdroop. As long as the VRMs can handle it, it's fine.
> Also, Cool N Quiet makes sense on these baords since Cool n Quiet will be effective while idling - which will reduce the idle volt and clocks below what the vdroop made it. All in all, it's a matter of tweaking it right.


Hate damn vdrop ..... didn't know this before purchased my board ....... However, it makes sense if you care for power consumption. So i guess for now i'll settle for a mild overclock (this chip is great compared to my [email protected]) and later on maybe GB will issue a bios with the option to turn off vdrop for good.


----------



## Sand3853

Got my 8320 last night...after having some really dumb issues with my cooling setup, was able to get things rolling.

In my brief time working on the chip, I have it stable at 4.45GHZ at 1.43v with [email protected] 2200, nothing else changed, my temps maxed at 56C in IBT and stayed in the mid 40's so I think I got some wiggle room. Going to try bumping it higher this afternoon...biggest issue seems to be temps and my air setup is less than optimal atm









I've got a UD3 board (rev 1.1) and haven't seen huge vdroop yet, mine stayed happily around 1.4 the entire time I ran IBT

Tomorrow should provide an even better chance to push the chip as my Kuhler 920 arrives


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Okie dokie here are my findings on a Sabertooth rev1 990fx w/ 1604 bios
> Most tests were done with ripjawsx 2133 cl11 ram 4x4gb set, HX850 psu, Xigmatek Aegir Air cooler, on Windows 7.
> Here are the main settings that were used in bios config.
> ERP Off
> *D.O.C.P. Mode (not manual or auto)*
> DDR3 1600


Have you done any testing without using D.O.C.P.? I've found issues with just overclocking using it.

Could you also try setting the NB, HTT and DRAM all to an 8x multi and put the FSB to 250 and try it there.
So 2000 Mhz for all those, and run a Cinebench and MemTest with your current overclock of 4.5Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> It's vdroop man. It'd so bad on the GB's boards without LLC. so instead you gotta overvolt it A LOT, because the vdroop will cause both the idle and load voltage to drop a lot. SO if i overvolt it like this, it's simply gonna drop down to where it would be on a MB with LLC or a normal board with little to no vdroop. As long as the VRMs can handle it, it's fine.
> Also, Cool N Quiet makes sense on these baords since Cool n Quiet will be effective while idling - which will reduce the idle volt and clocks below what the vdroop made it. All in all, it's a matter of tweaking it right.


Yeah I've never experienced it that bad. I have a GA 990FX UD3 Rev 1.0 that I overclock my Bulldozer on. If I needed 1.5v, I'd set it at 1.5v etc. Had my FX 8150 at 5.2Ghz on that board at 1.6v (1.63 under load) so I dunno....


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Have you done any testing without using D.O.C.P.? I've found issues with just overclocking using it.
> Could you also try setting the NB, HTT and DRAM all to an 8x multi and put the FSB to 250 and try it there.
> So 2000 Mhz for all those, and run a Cinebench and MemTest with your current overclock of 4.5Ghz
> Yeah I've never experienced it that bad. I have a GA 990FX UD3 Rev 1.0 that I overclock my Bulldozer on. If I needed 1.5v, I'd set it at 1.5v etc. Had my FX 8150 at 5.2Ghz on that board at 1.6v (1.63 under load) so I dunno....


Tried 250fsb, unstable at those voltages, manual is what I used before finding I prefer docp. My limit isn't stability it's the heat I'm hitting with air. [email protected] is pretty sweet, just need to cure heat wall.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> nb increase really didn't do anything, that is why I didn't bother posting nb only shots, the biggest differences were between ht / fsb / mult.


Ya, NB is a Ph II thing. But linking NB and HT is a BD thing, that might help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> It's vdroop man. It'd so bad on the GB's boards without LLC. so instead you gotta overvolt it A LOT, because the vdroop will cause both the idle and load voltage to drop a lot. SO if i overvolt it like this, it's simply gonna drop down to where it would be on a MB with LLC or a normal board with little to no vdroop. As long as the VRMs can handle it, it's fine.
> Also, Cool N Quiet makes sense on these baords since Cool n Quiet will be effective while idling - which will reduce the idle volt and clocks below what the vdroop made it. All in all, it's a matter of tweaking it right.


Please get a board with LLC







I die a little inside when i read 1.7**v on anything less then LN2, and I rum my Ph II with 1.55v 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> It's the really high ambiance (and only using single fan push, don't have the top fans on this sink), even in the case its 35/36c during the night, during day it's higher. I will be getting a liquid rig anyway soon enough, then I will see how far I can get this cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (When I say liquid I mean 240mm custom rig, not H100)


Good man. I don't have the patience to deal with a custom loop.

Anyway, remember those 1866 Kingstons? Ya, they're actually a 2000 kit. Knowing this, I raised timings way too much for the very small bump I gave them. Time to play around again, maybe break 12GB/s in MaxxMem.


----------



## FlanK3r

Looks, Im lucky man 
around 5000 MHz stable, 5240 MHz Cinebench benchable, superpi 5350 MHz validation near 5500 MHz, cooling Corsair H100, CPU voltage 1.548V. *Batch 1229PGN*


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Tried 250fsb, unstable at those voltages, manual is what I used before finding I prefer docp. My limit isn't stability it's the heat I'm hitting with air. [email protected] is pretty sweet, just need to cure heat wall.


My post was referring to your DRAM testing.

So you do have Bandwidth limitations on your DRAM with manual settings? Compared to DOCP (pre set configuration by motherboard manufacturer)

The reason I asked about FSB @ 250 and NB, HTT, and DRAM dividers at x8 was to get them all to run at 2000Mhz and then re-test on Cinebench and MemTest. Bulldozer had amazing performance at this setting, I wondered if PileDriver would be similar.


----------



## Entp

I was reading this thread last night and forgot what page this was discussed on, but pardon me if I'm misunderstanding this...

The UD3 Rev 1.0 doesn't have LLC? How come mine does?!

To address those having vdroop issues w/ their UD3s, is this because you do not have LLC (alternatively if there is no definite answer, do you actually have an LLC option?)


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> My post was referring to your DRAM testing.
> So you do have Bandwidth limitations on your DRAM with manual settings? Compared to DOCP (pre set configuration by motherboard manufacturer)
> The reason I asked about FSB @ 250 and NB, HTT, and DRAM dividers at x8 was to get them all to run at 2000Mhz and then re-test on Cinebench and MemTest. Bulldozer had amazing performance at this setting, I wondered if PileDriver would be similar.


I don't know how well that will work. I get the best clocks from 225 bus clock. Bus at 250 had severe clock limitations for me and throwing more voltage at anything didn't help. if 250 is 2% faster and it hurts your overclock by 4%, it's not worth it. I hope more can confirm these findings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entp*
> 
> I was reading this thread last night and forgot what page this was discussed on, but pardon me if I'm misunderstanding this...
> The UD3 Rev 1.0 doesn't have LLC? How come mine does?!
> To address those having vdroop issues w/ their UD3s, is this because you do not have LLC (alternatively if there is no definite answer, do you actually have an LLC option?)


You have a rev 1.1. I have a rev 1.1 UD5 and there is no vdroop as well. It is only the people who bought Gigas for Phenom or maybe some bdver1. This UD5 is very solid with voltage, and with LLC on high it bumps the voltage up .01v under heavy load, which is great.

I still can not get past 23x multi. Has anyone gotten IBT stable with multiplier above 23 yet?


----------



## FlanK3r

so, some my result


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> This UD5 is very solid with voltage, and with LLC on high it bumps the voltage up .01v under heavy load, which is great.
> I still can not get past 23x multi. Has anyone gotten IBT stable with multiplier above 23 yet?


I have a UD3 rev 1.1 and on any of my LLC settings my voltage jumps up anywhere from .025-.060. It's actually really frustrating. I will think I have a solid clock and then LLC all the sudden puts in a few extra hundredths of a volt and my temps start flying towards the 70c range under load.


----------



## Entp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> You have a rev 1.1. I have a rev 1.1 UD5 and there is no vdroop as well. It is only the people who bought Gigas for Phenom or maybe some bdver1. This UD5 is very solid with voltage, and with LLC on high it bumps the voltage up .01v under heavy load, which is great.


Maybe I have a 1.1 and its misprinted as a 1.0? I have done BIOS updates via Gigabyte's website and have Rev 1.0 F6 installed...


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> so, some my result


Would you mind running the single core bench at 5ghz and posting the results?


----------



## Krusher33

How would you compare it to your 1090T?

People want to know if it's a worthy upgrade from Thubans.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entp*
> 
> Maybe I have a 1.1 and its misprinted as a 1.0? I have done BIOS updates via Gigabyte's website and have Rev 1.0 F6 installed...


Runnin F6 or F9? It might be a good idea to update the Bios if you are on F6...

Anyways, mu UD3 Rev 1.1 likes to report as a 1.0 but printed on the board itself is Rev 1.1


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I don't know how well that will work. I get the best clocks from 225 bus clock. Bus at 250 had severe clock limitations for me and throwing more voltage at anything didn't help. if 250 is 2% faster and it hurts your overclock by 4%, it's not worth it. I hope more can confirm these findings.


The point I was trying to get across is to have the HTT, NB and DRAM all running at the same speed and do a MemTest and Cinebench because it would be nice to have a comparison.
250 FSB is a pretty reasonable setting, which at an x8 Multiplier will give 2000Mhz. (any 1866Mhz Ram kit should be able to hit this at stock voltages i.e. 1.65v)

So....if you have a DRAM divider on your Motherboard of say... x10, then keep your FSB at 200, and manually set your DRAM to 2000Mhz. Then test.

Most Motherboards go, x6, x8, x8.33. The NB and HTT don't have a x8.33 Divider, thus my choice on x8

This was mostly directed @Endevite anyways, because he's playing around with MemTest


----------



## Entp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Runnin F6 or F9? It might be a good idea to update the Bios if you are on F6...
> Anyways, mu UD3 Rev 1.1 likes to report as a 1.0 but printed on the board itself is Rev 1.1


What I'm not understanding is how I have an option for LLC with the Rev 1.0 F6 BIOS. Is the BIOS not devoid of these options?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Would you mind running the single core bench at 5ghz and posting the results?


tomorow, no problem







.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entp*
> 
> What I'm not understanding is how I have an option for LLC with the Rev 1.0 F6 BIOS. Is the BIOS not devoid of these options?


My understanding is that the Revision number refers to when your board was made... Rev 1.0 UD3's didn't have LLC but the line has been updated to Rev 1.1 and has it included as a features.. this is separate from the Bios number as these are more of programing updates. F6 Bios is about 3 updates old with the newest, F9 providing official support for the PD chips

My board is a 1.1 but in the Bios updater it says I have 1.0. If you look at your board on the lower left it should have Revision 1.1 printed on the side


----------



## Entp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> My understanding is that the Revision number refers to when your board was made... Rev 1.0 UD3's didn't have LLC but the line has been updated to Rev 1.1 and has it included as a features.. this is separate from the Bios number as these are more of programing updates. F6 Bios is about 3 updates old with the newest, F9 providing official support for the PD chips
> My board is a 1.1 but in the Bios updater it says I have 1.0. If you look at your board on the lower left it should have Revision 1.1 printed on the side


Its physically printed as Rev 1.0, although I'm currently sailing on 1.1 F9. I'd take a picture, but my potatophone camera cannot physically capture the lettering (lol). Will be making a purchase decision in the near future though as I'm waiting on a few more concrete results regarding overclockability and overall stability w/ the UD3 boards.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> tomorow, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great thanks.









I've just been doing some runs on my old 920 D0, and the single core scores (1.30pts @3.8ghz) from it are surprisingly favourable against piledriver from what I can see so far in this thread. The multicore results are a fair bit behind though. Also, I reckon your 5ghz multicore result is faster than a 3570k also at 5ghz.









I'm busting to get my 8320 rig up and running but I don't think I'll have all the bits until the weekend.


----------



## Walking Dude

okay...jumped to the last page to ask this question. been outta town for a week, so trying to catch up on this thread. Only read up to page 12. Does the asus sabertotth 990fx rev. 1 board work with the 8350?
will I need to get a new board? I really like the sabertooth, but is there a better board? If so, will get another case, put this mobo and the 8150 in it for the grandkids.


----------



## blacklion

Did anyone experienced CnC not kicking in? I made a lot of changes, but then loaded opt defaults for bios ........ i set the bus speed 210 and that's all. No other modification.
And now CPU-Z shows me freq between 3885 (18.5*210) and 4200 (20*210). I'm on UD5 with F11 bios.

LE: Funny thing is that the core voltage is between 0.912 and 1.376 ..... Maybe a CPU-Z error ?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walking Dude*
> 
> okay...jumped to the last page to ask this question. been outta town for a week, so trying to catch up on this thread. Only read up to page 12. Does the asus sabertotth 990fx rev. 1 board work with the 8350?
> will I need to get a new board? I really like the sabertooth, but is there a better board? If so, will get another case, put this mobo and the 8150 in it for the grandkids.


It does work on Rev. 1 with BIOS 1604.

990FX is pretty much the best chipset at the moment. Only thing better would be better features like more USB 3 ports and what not.


----------



## bmgjet

Been noticing that mem speed problem as well.
Its defantly not a asus problem since my maxxmem scores were lower with the UD3 R1
And once I get to 1900mhz on the ram the results stay the same no mater how much higher I clock it until I get to 2050mhz then the performace drops right off.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, NB is a Ph II thing. But linking NB and HT is a BD thing, that might help.


This is something I'm having a trouble with. I don't understand why increasing the speed of the memory bus wouldn't be anything but good. Do you have any bookmark to write-ups on why this is the case on FX architecture?


----------



## xd_1771

According to their stock, NCIX has received the FX-8320 at the warehouses! Also, Gigabyte has also released a finalized (not beta) F13 BIOS for the GA-990XA-UD3.
However, I will need to await for units to arrive at the retail stores (shortly I guess) before picking up. I'm also working on getting some spare monitors sold to assist the cashflow. I anticipate that at fastest, I hope to be up and running with an AMD FX 8-core processor by November 5th









Thanks to discounts I can get with the advantage program I am spending only $161 ($180 or so after taxes) for my FX!


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> According to their stock, NCIX has received the FX-8320 at the warehouses! Also, Gigabyte has also released a finalized (not beta) F13 BIOS for the GA-990XA-UD3.
> 
> However, I will need to await for units to arrive at the retail stores (shortly I guess) before picking up. I'm also working on getting some spare monitors sold to assist the cashflow. I anticipate that at fastest, I hope to be up and running with an AMD FX 8-core processor by November 5th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to discounts I can get with the advantage program I am spending only $161 ($180 or so after taxes) for my FX!


I think you will be very pleased. I was running a 1090t then a 1045t in my AMD system. The 8320 performs better in all aspects.


----------



## dimwit13

my 8350 was waiting for me when i got home from work.
if the ram shows up tomorrow, i should have it up and running by noon friday.
let the games begin-lol

so i do have a problem.
i will have my system upgraded this weekend, and i wil also have this up and running-can you say dual overclocking-lol
this is my wifes system (like she has a clue-it just looks pretty-lol)
it has a A10-5800k/6670/8gig 1866.
not quite done with it yet.


-dimwit-


----------



## stickg1

Did you make that wooden case or buy it? I work with wood for a living and that just gave me some great ideas! I made my computer desk, why not make a case for it too! I don't like my case that much, its a crappy $35 HEC case that I cut a window into the top and side of and added some more fan slots. Also I had to change the 120mm fan mount on the back to accommodate my Kuhler 620. I painted the interior too. But I might just make a case out of wood after seeing yours. The only things that seem like it would take a lot of work is the I/O shield mount, expansion slots, and motherboard standoffs.


----------



## overkll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blacklion*
> 
> Did anyone experienced CnC not kicking in? I made a lot of changes, but then loaded opt defaults for bios ........ i set the bus speed 210 and that's all. No other modification.
> And now CPU-Z shows me freq between 3885 (18.5*210) and 4200 (20*210). I'm on UD5 with F11 bios.
> LE: Funny thing is that the core voltage is between 0.912 and 1.376 ..... Maybe a CPU-Z error ?


That voltage fluctuation IS "Cool n Quiet" at work. Disable it in the bios and the fluctuation should pretty much vanish.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Did you make that wooden case or buy it? I work with wood for a living and that just gave me some great ideas! I made my computer desk, why not make a case for it too! I don't like my case that much, its a crappy $35 HEC case that I cut a window into the top and side of and added some more fan slots. Also I had to change the 120mm fan mount on the back to accommodate my Kuhler 620. I painted the interior too. But I might just make a case out of wood after seeing yours. The only things that seem like it would take a lot of work is the I/O shield mount, expansion slots, and motherboard standoffs.


i have made many wooden cases, check out the build log in my sig.
i am already planing the next one.
been woodworker/cabinet maker for 25 years.

-dimwit-

now, back OT


----------



## 12Cores

Sign me up guys booted right to 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2564764

Going to work on dropping the volts.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Sign me up guys booted right to 5ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2564764
> Going to work on dropping the volts.


I can Boot to 5.5ghz and crash in 15secs of prime95 that does not mean your stable..

Best i can get stable is 5.2ghz


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I can Boot to 5.5ghz and crash in 15secs of prime95 that does not mean your stable..
> Best i can get stable is 5.2ghz


I just put the cpu in, working on stabilizing my overclock now. My goal is accept whatever I get a 1.5v. Cinebench 11.5(8.61), still benching.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I can Boot to 5.5ghz and crash in 15secs of prime95 that does not mean your stable..
> Best i can get stable is 5.2ghz


What are you overclocking?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What are you overclocking?


I cannot say brand name in this thread it upsets people so lets leave it at that.

My reply to him was to show booting into an Overclock and being Stable are to far different things.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, NB is a Ph II thing. But linking NB and HT is a BD thing, that might help.
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I'm having a trouble with. I don't understand why increasing the speed of the memory bus wouldn't be anything but good. Do you have any bookmark to write-ups on why this is the case on FX architecture?
Click to expand...

Ph II had a bottleneck there, and L3 was tied to NB speeds as well.

My guess is that FX does not have this bottleneck. If you have a Pipe, and you're only using 80% of it, will making the pipe bigger help?

This of course does not explain why linking HT and NB helps, but I don't even have a guess for that one. Maybe it's a timing thing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So got my FX-6300 today. I remember there being a patch you had to install for win7 for bulldozer, is it the same for vishera? is there a patch I need to install?


----------



## 12Cores

Max stable clock 4.9ghz @ 1.5v, going to bed will work on it more over weekend. Very pleased so far .


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So got my FX-6300 today. I remember there being a patch you had to install for win7 for bulldozer, is it the same for vishera? is there a patch I need to install?


looking at this it doesn't seem to matter

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-8-bulldozer-performance,3289.html


----------



## midweskid

Finally got 4.5ghz while keeping my socket temp below 70*.













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midweskid*
> 
> Finally got 4.5ghz while keeping my socket temp below 70*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Isn't that way too high? Is the max safe temp still 55-65C?


----------



## midweskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Isn't that way too high? Is the max safe temp still 55-65C?


I said socket not cpu temp. My max cpu core temp was 51*C. Sorry, yes it is or still around there I believe.


----------



## Roadking

Backed everything down to stock and started over moving a little slower this time. Lowered ram to 1866 and loosened timing. Here is where I stand at the moment but will keep pushing. 4616 @ 1.428v, NB & HT @ 2400, CPU/NB @ 1.25v, Max CPU 57c, Max Core 44C 1hr Prime


----------



## KyadCK

Did some Vantage today. Same settings you'll find in the OP, not "maxed out".

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4375710

CPU Score: 25178

EDIT: Just saw that it decided not to use my 2nd 6970. That explains a lot. Will run another later after I figure out how to force it.


----------



## xd_1771

W00T! FX-8320 is as low as $175 at NCIX.ca! That makes it lower at NCIX than any other retailer that sells in (or to) Canada - and I can get a $24 discount on top of that. Just $172 after taxes!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> W00T! FX-8320 is as low as $175 at NCIX.ca! That makes it lower at NCIX than any other retailer that sells in (or to) Canada - and I can get a $24 discount on top of that. Just $172 after taxes!


sweet deal


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> W00T! FX-8320 is as low as $175 at NCIX.ca! That makes it lower at NCIX than any other retailer that sells in (or to) Canada - and I can get a $24 discount on top of that. Just $172 after taxes!


Just make sure your UD3 is a Rev 1.1. OCing PD without LLC is no fun at all.


----------



## xd_1771

^ Rev 1.0... but challenge accepted









No matter what I'm getting an improvement from the x6 in idle power and multi-threaded encoding performance. I'm going to be happy.

*xd_1771 orders an 8320....*


----------



## bmgjet

Try beat my 4.75ghz with no LLC lol.
Same chip does 5ghz easy with LLC and less voltage lol.


----------



## xd_1771

^ That seems like a plausible excuse for a new board. I could target one during the next NCIX warehouse sale in 2013.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ That seems like a plausible excuse for a new board. I could target one during the next NCIX warehouse sale in 2013.










Ugh, So jelly.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ Rev 1.0... but challenge accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what I'm getting an improvement from the x6 in idle power and multi-threaded encoding performance. I'm going to be happy.
> 
> *xd_1771 orders an 8320....*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1110416/


Nice! Have fun and good look!


----------



## pony-tail

My CPU (8350) gets here tomorrow !
I got some ram for it G.Skill "Sniper" F3-1866C10D-16GSR . and a Small (128 gig) Samsung SSD . This is my first SSD Just thought for AU $90 I would try one - no idea how it will go with Linux .
Any thoughts on the ram ? It was the only 1866 ram my local puter shop had that specified it would work on AMD platforms .


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I cannot say brand name in this thread it upsets people so lets leave it at that.
> My reply to him was to show booting into an Overclock and being Stable are to far different things.


As if it's really necessary to make that distinction on an OC forum.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Max stable clock 4.9ghz @ 1.5v, going to bed will work on it more over weekend. Very pleased so far .


Is your board an R2.0 Sabertooth? If it is, you and me need to talk settings!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> My CPU (8350) gets here tomorrow !
> I got some ram for it G.Skill "Sniper" F3-1866C10D-16GSR . and a Small (128 gig) Samsung SSD . This is my first SSD Just thought for AU $90 I would try one - no idea how it will go with Linux .
> Any thoughts on the ram ? It was the only 1866 ram my local puter shop had that specified it would work on AMD platforms .


That RAM will be great. Let us know how it goes with the SSD and all the other parts for that matter!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ph II had a bottleneck there, and L3 was tied to NB speeds as well.
> My guess is that FX does not have this bottleneck. If you have a Pipe, and you're only using 80% of it, will making the pipe bigger help?
> This of course does not explain why linking HT and NB helps, but I don't even have a guess for that one. Maybe it's a timing thing.


And the Deneb got very hot with the NB up @ 2000MHz. In fact, my OC'd 965 ran significantly hotter in this machine than what I see so far from from the 8350, even with the FSB OC'd. Although I admit that playing with this particular OC setting was fun.

I also observed as I started into my first OC session that with completely stock settings, HT = 2600 and NB = 2200..the measured Cinebench 6.83. When I increased CPU Freq from 200 to 250, BIOS linked HT and NB as you said. With the value at 2200, performance was worse. At 2500, I think the CB score was about the same 6.8, give or take a hundredth or so.
For the CB benchmark, the only way to push the number up was by increasing the overall system frequency.

A few more quick observations. For stock heatsink with a 4.5GHz speed, temps gets overrun at full throttle using Prime95. At 4.0GHz speed, the temp tops out at 50C. Vcore had to be increased in the former case to keep the system stable.

I'm going on hiatus until next Sunday due to travel, but will resume testing then.

I'm also going to need to get a decent proper water loop for this machine. With the advent of the FX 8350, the time has come. Recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## gr8sho

On Windows 7, does it make sense to keep the two scheduler patches that were provided for Bulldozer on the Vishera's?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> W00T! FX-8320 is as low as $175 at NCIX.ca! That makes it lower at NCIX than any other retailer that sells in (or to) Canada - and I can get a $24 discount on top of that. Just $172 after taxes!


Hmmmm? How can I get this deal? Best I can see is $185 + tax. I'd like to get overclocking one of these bad boys too!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ph II had a bottleneck there, and L3 was tied to NB speeds as well.
> My guess is that FX does not have this bottleneck. If you have a Pipe, and you're only using 80% of it, will making the pipe bigger help?
> This of course does not explain why linking HT and NB helps, but I don't even have a guess for that one. Maybe it's a timing thing.


Seeing a lot of this "Overclocked Memory" not making any difference coming up. On Bulldozer it did help with feeding the processor during high overclocks. But with the Optimizations of Piledriver it seems it can run max effeciency with only 1600Mhz Ram?

Anything faster is Bottlenecked? By Chip Latency?
So...maybe Slower Ram with tighter timings is the way to go for Piledriver.

Anyone find any reviews on Memory?
Would like to know speed differences and speed + overclock differences.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ Rev 1.0... but challenge accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what I'm getting an improvement from the x6 in idle power and multi-threaded encoding performance. I'm going to be happy.
> 
> *xd_1771 orders an 8320....*
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1110416/


Dude, any chance you'll remember to pm me a link of your results? I'm coming from a 1055T as well.

So jelly of your OC on your 1055T by the way. I need 1.5v to hit 4.0.


----------



## omninmo

Need some more help plz!

In my research over which value board to buy for overclocking an 8320, I stumped into a couple questions, so if anyone can help me out id appreciate some answers!

1 - i was leaning on a rev 1.2 or 3.0 UD3 but I saw a few people saying that its VRM heatsink was insufficient for a heavily OCed 8xxx cpu and it might catch on fire ?
2 - does the UD5 have newer/better VRMs/power management than the UD3?
3 - does the UD5 have LLC? if so, which revisions? Giga's website only shows 1.x unlike the UD3 which shows 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 and 3.0..

basically, will I be safe trying to OC a 8320 upto 4.8 ~ 5.0Ghz with a UD3 or must i cough up the extra cash and get a UD5 or a sabertooth? =\ UD7 is definitely out of my budget


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Product Details: Product Description

AMD FD8350FRHKBOX FX-8350 Eight-Core 4GHz AM3+ Processor - AM3+, Eight-Core, 4GHz, 16MB, 125W, Unlocked

Ordered!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Need some more help plz!
> 
> In my research over which value board to buy for overclocking an 8320, I stumped into a couple questions, so if anyone can help me out id appreciate some answers!
> 
> 1 - i was leaning on a rev 1.2 or 3.0 UD3 but I saw a few people saying that its VRM heatsink was insufficient for a heavily OCed 8xxx cpu and it might catch on fire ?
> 2 - does the UD5 have newer/better VRMs/power management than the UD3?
> 3 - does the UD5 have LLC? if so, which revisions? Giga's website only shows 1.x unlike the UD3 which shows 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 and 3.0..
> 
> basically, will I be safe trying to OC a 8320 upto 4.8 ~ 5.0Ghz with a UD3 or must i cough up the extra cash and get a UD5 or a sabertooth? =\ UD7 is definitely out of my budget


Good place to get help and to compare VRM's on boards: http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-info-database-now-with-socket-fm2/0_50


----------



## omninmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Good place to get help and to compare VRM's on boards: http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-info-database-now-with-socket-fm2/0_50


thx for this link, from here i can see that UD5 and UD7 use more efficient driver mosfets for the VRM than the UD3, but my other questions remain ^^

Does the UD5 have LLC now? if so, what revisions have it?
And can a UD3 safely handle a 8 core FX at 4.8 ~ 5Ghz for 24/7 even with the older VRM and smaller heatsink? :'(

Its around a 25$ difference between the two, so not exactly pocket change


----------



## elroberto

Hello folks, got my 8320 and Windows 8 upgrade disc sat here waiting to be used in anger, my case (Bitfenix Shinobi), cooler (Thermalright Silver Bullet) and SSD (Crucial 128Gb M4) should arrive tomorrow along with some Arctic Silver Mx-4. Just waiting on my motherboard to ship. Gone for the CHVF-Z so fingers crossed I've got a CPU that can deliver decent clocks.


----------



## stickg1

Well the UD3 VRM heatsink is definitely inadequate. Mine get up to about 70c at times and if you touch it you will suffer a burn! I got my board a few months ago from a friend much more affluent than me, and he just gave it to me for free. So I can't really complain but if I had better CPU cooling I believe I could hit 4.8GHz no problem. I'm thermally limited at 4.7GHz currently but I run 4.6GHz because its 2 knotches less voltage and runs about 10 degrees cooler under load.


----------



## piday

Has anyone else had extreme CPU vcore spikes?

When running stress test (prime and occt) my vcore will be around 1.46 V and then will hit 2.84 V briefly. I'm not sure why this happens and it seems really inconsistent when it does. It's worrying me a bit but cant figure out what it is.


----------



## tinouthedino

lol when I enable LLC on the rev 1 m5a97, thats the only time it will draw alot of power but only under extreme load (ibt/occt @5ghz) does it ever go past like 1.6v for but nothing near 2.0v









What board are you running?


----------



## TanTien

Hey guys, I have a couple of questions about my FX-8320. I got it yesterday together with a Thermanlright Silver Arrow SB-E (yes, I want to overclock). So I installed everything. I started to overclock and was inpressed by the tempretures. I got with 4,8GHz (1.525V) 45°C in prime95. Seems strange to me. After a couple of minutes my PC just turned of. At first I thought it was my too weak PSU (500Watts) but what if my tempreture sensors are broken and the CPU got to a critical tempreture and turned itself off? Anyways, I am now running at 4GHz and I get the same 45°C under full load. Another thing are the core clocks. When I'm running Prime95 some cores switch to 3GHz (sometimes even all of them) for a short time and go up again to 4GHz. The CPU Voltage is jumping between 1.28 Volts and 1.4 Volts. So is my CPU broken (temreture sensors) or is everything okey and I'm just paranoid?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piday*
> 
> Has anyone else had extreme CPU vcore spikes?
> 
> When running stress test (prime and occt) my vcore will be around 1.46 V and then will hit 2.84 V briefly. I'm not sure why this happens and it seems really inconsistent when it does. It's worrying me a bit but cant figure out what it is.


That's not good. It could be board or PSU. What are they?


----------



## piday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's not good. It could be board or PSU. What are they?


Board is Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 1 bios 1604
PSU Corsair GS 700

The voltage spikes seem random and brief. Either like bug in the new bios or something wrong with my psu


----------



## Krusher33

I'm in the Sabertooth club and no one has mentioned spike yet. Doesn't mean it hasn't happened though.

But IMO it's more likely the PSU. Got a Multimeter or PSU tester handy?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What do you guys use for stress testing?


----------



## piday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm in the Sabertooth club and no one has mentioned spike yet. Doesn't mean it hasn't happened though.
> But IMO it's more likely the PSU. Got a Multimeter or PSU tester handy?


Whats the best way to test the psu. And I don't have a multimeter.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> thx for this link, from here i can see that UD5 and UD7 use more efficient driver mosfets for the VRM than the UD3, but my other questions remain ^^
> Does the UD5 have LLC now? if so, what revisions have it?
> And can a UD3 safely handle a 8 core FX at 4.8 ~ 5Ghz for 24/7 even with the older VRM and smaller heatsink? :'(
> Its around a 25$ difference between the two, so not exactly pocket change


I bought my UD5 off of Amazon with my FX 8350. It came with LLC. I think they have came with LLC for a long time. The people having problems are the people who bought gigas for their phenoms.


----------



## piday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What do you guys use for stress testing?


I like using OCCT and Prime. I use OCCT for about two hours to check stability and prime to check 24hr stabilty. I've found for me OCCT works quicker then prime in finding errors so it saves me some time while overclocking.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piday*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm in the Sabertooth club and no one has mentioned spike yet. Doesn't mean it hasn't happened though.
> But IMO it's more likely the PSU. Got a Multimeter or PSU tester handy?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the best way to test the psu. And I don't have a multimeter.
Click to expand...

The best way is with a PSU tester. Cheapest is if you got an Harbor Freight or something near ya, their digital mulitmeters are only $3. I use one and it works well.

But for now you can try swapping out the PSU just to see if there's still a spike.

What software were you using to see the spike BTW?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Thanks this is a big change from overclocking Intel, so far Im impressed with the vishera line up.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thanks this is a big change from overclocking Intel, so far Im impressed with the vishera line up.


So far for me, it just seems like no matter what is wrong it just hard locks. No BSODs. It's a lot more difficult, for sure.


----------



## Krahe

Quick question, my first time using IBT, do I just run it on the "standard" setting? Oh btw received my 8350.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> Quick question, my first time using IBT, do I just run it on the "standard" setting? Oh btw received my 8350.


Most will do 10 or 20 passes depending on cooling, air coolers will usually quickly hit max temps way before it gets near 10 passes, where water sometimes needs more time to saturate.


----------



## piday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The best way is with a PSU tester. Cheapest is if you got an Harbor Freight or something near ya, their digital mulitmeters are only $3. I use one and it works well.
> But for now you can try swapping out the PSU just to see if there's still a spike.
> What software were you using to see the spike BTW?


Yea I have one of those not to far away ill try to stop there in the next day or two. Im using HWmonitor. And I assume its accurate because the last time it happened the temps sky-rocketed (Running Prime). And in OCCT it would stop due to error.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> W00T! FX-8320 is as low as $175 at NCIX.ca! That makes it lower at NCIX than any other retailer that sells in (or to) Canada - and I can get a $24 discount on top of that. Just $172 after taxes!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm? How can I get this deal? Best I can see is $185 + tax. I'd like to get overclocking one of these bad boys too!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ph II had a bottleneck there, and L3 was tied to NB speeds as well.
> My guess is that FX does not have this bottleneck. If you have a Pipe, and you're only using 80% of it, will making the pipe bigger help?
> This of course does not explain why linking HT and NB helps, but I don't even have a guess for that one. Maybe it's a timing thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing a lot of this "Overclocked Memory" not making any difference coming up. On Bulldozer it did help with feeding the processor during high overclocks. But with the Optimizations of Piledriver it seems it can run max effeciency with only 1600Mhz Ram?
> 
> Anything faster is Bottlenecked? By Chip Latency?
> *So...maybe Slower Ram with tighter timings is the way to go for Piledriver.*
> 
> Anyone find any reviews on Memory?
> Would like to know speed differences and speed + overclock differences.
Click to expand...

That would not surprise me, it's been that way for AMD for a while now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Need some more help plz!
> 
> In my research over which value board to buy for overclocking an 8320, I stumped into a couple questions, so if anyone can help me out id appreciate some answers!
> 
> *1 - i was leaning on a rev 1.2 or 3.0 UD3 but I saw a few people saying that its VRM heatsink was insufficient for a heavily OCed 8xxx cpu and it might catch on fire ?*
> 2 - does the UD5 have newer/better VRMs/power management than the UD3?
> 3 - does the UD5 have LLC? if so, which revisions? Giga's website only shows 1.x unlike the UD3 which shows 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 and 3.0..
> 
> basically, will I be safe trying to OC a 8320 upto 4.8 ~ 5.0Ghz with a UD3 or must i cough up the extra cash and get a UD5 or a sabertooth? =\ UD7 is definitely out of my budget


Uh.... what? since when?

All 990 Giga boards get LLC with Rev 1.1.

If you can afford it, people seem to be having good luck with Sabertooths.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> *Well the UD3 VRM heatsink is definitely inadequate.* Mine get up to about 70c at times and if you touch it you will suffer a burn! I got my board a few months ago from a friend much more affluent than me, and he just gave it to me for free. So I can't really complain but if I had better CPU cooling I believe I could hit 4.8GHz no problem. I'm thermally limited at 4.7GHz currently but I run 4.6GHz because its 2 knotches less voltage and runs about 10 degrees cooler under load.


I didn't find that to be very true, but I do have the H100 blowing directly on it, so that helps.

Anyway, I thought about your problem, and I got a sneaky solution that actually doesn't look bad. If you have the room in the case to pull it off. A small 80mm fan.


Other alternatives include replacing the heatpad with heatpaste and really bolting the heatsink down.


----------



## omninmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I bought my UD5 off of Amazon with my FX 8350. It came with LLC. I think they have came with LLC for a long time. The people having problems are the people who bought gigas for their phenoms.


would you mind telling me what revision number yours is, so I may try to ask around to see which shops carry a recent one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well the UD3 VRM heatsink is definitely inadequate. Mine get up to about 70c at times and if you touch it you will suffer a burn! I got my board a few months ago from a friend much more affluent than me, and he just gave it to me for free. So I can't really complain but if I had better CPU cooling I believe I could hit 4.8GHz no problem. I'm thermally limited at 4.7GHz currently but I run 4.6GHz because its 2 knotches less voltage and runs about 10 degrees cooler under load.


thx, this is the kind of feedbacl i wanted but Im getting mixed opinions, over at the GA-990fx owners club someone tells me its just fine and the UD3 will take it like a champ..









decisions, decisions! more feedback appreciated!


----------



## TanTien

Hey guys, I have a couple of questions about my FX-8320. I got it yesterday together with a Thermanlright Silver Arrow SB-E (yes, I want to overclock). So I installed everything. I started to overclock and was inpressed by the tempretures. I got with 4,8GHz (1.525V) 45°C in prime95. Seems strange to me. After a couple of minutes my PC just turned of. At first I thought it was my too weak PSU (500Watts) but what if my tempreture sensors are broken and the CPU got to a critical tempreture and turned itself off? Anyways, I am now running at 4GHz and I get the same 45°C under full load. Another thing are the core clocks. When I'm running Prime95 some cores switch to 3GHz (sometimes even all of them) for a short time and go up again to 4GHz. The CPU Voltage is jumping between 1.28 Volts and 1.4 Volts. So is my CPU broken (temreture sensors) or is everything okey and I'm just paranoid?


----------



## beers

^ What motherboard and specific PSU do you have?
Shutdowns are generally either power or thermal related.
Quote:


> but what if my tempreture sensors are broken and the CPU got to a critical tempreture and turned itself off?


How would it know to power down the system based on thermals if the thermal sensor was malfunctioning..


----------



## TanTien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> ^ What motherboard and specific PSU do you have?
> Shutdowns are generally either power or thermal related.
> How would it know to power down the system based on thermals if the thermal sensor was malfunctioning..


I have the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 and a Xigmatek GoGreen 500Watt PSU.
Maybe there is a mechanism which works without the sensors? idk


----------



## omninmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That would not surprise me, it's been that way for AMD for a while now.
> Uh.... what? since when?
> All 990 Giga boards get LLC with Rev 1.1.
> If you can afford it, people seem to be having good luck with Sabertooths.
> I didn't find that to be very true, but I do have the H100 blowing directly on it, so that helps.
> Anyway, I thought about your problem, and I got a sneaky solution that actually doesn't look bad. If you have the room in the case to pull it off. A small 80mm fan.
> 
> Other alternatives include replacing the heatpad with heatpaste and really bolting the heatsink down.


Well i expect to have a 200 or 230mm fan on my NZXT Phantom's side panel blowing onto that general area, also ill have a 240 rad setup like your h100 (top mounted) and also a 120 rad mounted in the back exhausting air, perhaps enough airflow generated for me to be safe with the ud3?

The saber tooth looks built solid but i h8 the colour scheme! :'( also 15$ more than the ud5 and 35$ more than the ud3..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Im thinking about buying coollabs liquid ultra, Is that worth it for air cooling or is there another product that will work just as well... i was also looking at some diamond particle stuff what do you guys think?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im thinking about buying coollabs liquid ultra, Is that worth it for air cooling or is there another product that will work just as well... i was also looking at some diamond particle stuff what do you guys think?


The ultra is the best your gonna get.. the spread is perfect on the stuff.. meaning you not only get a perfect App but a metal between Ihs and Heatsink aswell.

Ive used it on Gpu's and 10c temp drops and others are reporting similar results...

Link to my test results..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1315215/polished-galaxy-gtx-680-4gb-heatsink-cool-labs-liquid-pro-tim/0_20#post_18489004


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That would not surprise me, it's been that way for AMD for a while now.
> Uh.... what? since when?
> All 990 Giga boards get LLC with Rev 1.1.
> If you can afford it, people seem to be having good luck with Sabertooths.
> I didn't find that to be very true, but I do have the H100 blowing directly on it, so that helps.
> Anyway, I thought about your problem, and I got a sneaky solution that actually doesn't look bad. If you have the room in the case to pull it off. A small 80mm fan.
> Other alternatives include replacing the heatpad with heatpaste and really bolting the heatsink down.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i expect to have a 200 or 230mm fan on my NZXT Phantom's side panel blowing onto that general area, also ill have a 240 rad setup like your h100 (top mounted) and also a 120 rad mounted in the back exhausting air, perhaps enough airflow generated for me to be safe with the ud3?
> 
> The saber tooth looks built solid but i h8 the colour scheme! :'( also 15$ more than the ud5 and 35$ more than the ud3..
Click to expand...

The 120 on back will actually sit right on top of the VRM sinks, as seen in Anvil. Unless you're running a thin rad and only one fan, you'll be blocking all airflow the the VRM sinks.

Then grab the UD5. It'll be a slightly better investment then the UD3 in terms of future expandability.

Also, 200/230mm fans are more "general air movement" then focused airflow. I don't know if they'll do you much good.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The yltra is the best your gonna get.. the spread is perfect on the stuff.. meaning you not only get a perfect App but a metal between Ihs and Heatsink aswell.
> Ive used it on Gpu's and 10c temp drops and others are reporting similar results...
> Link to my test results..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1315215/polished-galaxy-gtx-680-4gb-heatsink-cool-labs-liquid-pro-tim/0_20#post_18489004


one tube will do cpu and 2 vid cards?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> one tube will do cpu and 2 vid cards?


Ive used 1 tube on Cpu die cpu Ihs and 2 Gpu's.. And still have about 2 Apps left in the tube.

Make sure you get Ultra and not pro... After pro u have to Sand the stuff off the IHS and Heatsink.. it may be a little better then Ultra but not very Novice friendly..
Thats why they released Ultra as it is much more easy to work with.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> one tube will do cpu and 2 vid cards?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used 1 tube on Cpu die cpu Ihs and 2 Gpu's.. And still have about 2 Apps left in the tube.
Click to expand...

Well I was on the fence about it due to price... But If you can really get more then 4 uses out of it, then I can splurge for my rig and backup rig.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well I was on the fence about it due to price... But If you can really get more then 4 uses out of it, then I can splurge for my rig and backup rig.


Yah people just use wayyy to much.. a little dab will spread a mile with the stuff lol.




Notice how much he used and how much is still left in the tube.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well I was on the fence about it due to price... But If you can really get more then 4 uses out of it, then I can splurge for my rig and backup rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah people just use wayyy to much.. a little dab will spread a mile with the stuff lol.
Click to expand...

I should really do this for my 6970s... One of them runs just way too hot. If I can use this for my 8320, 6970s, and my backup rig's Ph II and 6870s, then I will be happy.

This will work fine for PeaDot style too? Never was a big fan of spread.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I should really do this for my 6970s... One of them runs just way too hot. If I can use this for my 8320, 6970s, and my backup rig's Ph II and 6870s, then I will be happy.
> This will work fine for PeaDot style too? Never was a big fan of spread.


Spread only..
it is true Liquid metal you even have to wiggle it around a bit to warm it up it pretty crazy stuff.. but after using it and seeing my own results it will be the only tim i ever use now.

It will have 0 air bubbles it is as close to perfect gets as far as tims go... And i do have IC diamond to compare it to.. And it is alot better then my IC Diamond.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I should really do this for my 6970s... One of them runs just way too hot. If I can use this for my 8320, 6970s, and my backup rig's Ph II and 6870s, then I will be happy.
> This will work fine for PeaDot style too? Never was a big fan of spread.
> 
> 
> 
> Spread only..
> 
> It will have 0 air bubbles it is as close to perfect gets as far as tims go... And i do have IC diamond to compare it to.. And it is alot better then my IC Diamond.
Click to expand...

Hmm... Time to practice with my cheap CM stuff and an old CPU I got laying around.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hmm... Time to practice with my cheap CM stuff and an old CPU I got laying around.


Will not help this stuff is far different then any other tim.

But it is also Crazy easy to spread once you get it going glides like butter do not worry about it.


----------



## omninmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 120 on back will actually sit right on top of the VRM sinks, as seen in Anvil. Unless you're running a thin rad and only one fan, you'll be blocking all airflow the the VRM sinks.
> Then grab the UD5. It'll be a slightly better investment then the UD3 in terms of future expandability.
> Also, 200/230mm fans are more "general air movement" then focused airflow. I don't know if they'll do you much good.


Its a black ice gts, roughly 30mm thick with only 1 fan so i think ill have a bit more clearance than that i hope.. ok, thx for your input m8 time to do some case measurements and start scavenging for "non rev 1.0" ud3 or ud5


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 120 on back will actually sit right on top of the VRM sinks, as seen in Anvil. Unless you're running a thin rad and only one fan, you'll be blocking all airflow the the VRM sinks.
> Then grab the UD5. It'll be a slightly better investment then the UD3 in terms of future expandability.
> Also, 200/230mm fans are more "general air movement" then focused airflow. I don't know if they'll do you much good.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a black ice gts, roughly 30mm thick with only 1 fan so i think ill have a bit more clearance than that i hope.. ok, thx for your input m8 time to do some case measurements and start scavenging for "non rev 1.0" ud3 or ud5
Click to expand...

That should be fine then. The H80 setup is 35mm + 25mm + 25mm. You'll have plenty of clearance.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Will not help this stuff is far different then any other tim.
> But it is also Crazy easy to spread once you get it going glides like butter do not worry about it.


thank you for the feedback on that I will be buying some


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thank you for the feedback on that I will be buying some


Just ordered 19bucks after shipping... looking at new egg and seeing the arctic silver for 3 bucks more lol and I saved myself the cost of 2 cheesburgers!


----------



## Maurauder

One thing I've noticed switching to the 83xx is theres not a single DX11 bench/game that it bottlenecks. in some apps my 6100 would cause screen tearing. After installing the 8320 the difference is obvious.
edit. does anyone have benches with three or more GPU's?


----------



## Maurauder

There was DEFINETLY a bigger bottleneck on bulldozer]


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> There was DEFINETLY a bigger bottleneck on bulldozer]


LOL... did something happened that definitely confirmed this for you? Please share.


----------



## Maurauder

theres idk more fluent fps looooooooolll


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TanTien*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 and a Xigmatek GoGreen 500Watt PSU.


I'd recheck your temperature monitoring, it may be an erroneous reading at 45C under load at 1.525v with that cooler.
At similar ratings my H100 is around 65C, and they're generally comparable.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midweskid*
> 
> I said socket not cpu temp. My max cpu core temp was 51*C. Sorry, yes it is or still around there I believe.


"Socket" *is* your CPU temp. That's what's supposed to stay under 62C with the reason being that AMD CPU's do not have thermal sensors, so the 51C you see is just a calculated value and is wrong 99% of the time.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> "Socket" *is* your CPU temp. That's what's supposed to stay under 62C with the reason being that AMD CPU's do not have thermal sensors, so the 51C you see is just a calculated value and is wrong 99% of the time.


No, you are wrong.

Core temp is to say under 62C, not CPU temp(socket temp).

The reason you hear "calculated", is because AMD hasn't assigned the regular degree increments to the core temp. It's just "cold" through "hot", with great accuracy. It's then converted through the calculated value to show a Core temp. The core temp calculation is calibrated to peak loads (+45C), so it's very accurate at the high end, but not accurate in the low end(why you see really low minimum values).

There have been plenty of posts where AMD says specifically the CORE temp should stay below 62C for best life.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> "Socket" *is* your CPU temp. That's what's supposed to stay under 62C with the reason being that AMD CPU's do not have thermal sensors, so the 51C you see is just a calculated value and is wrong 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong.
> 
> Core temp is to say under 62C, not CPU temp(socket temp).
> 
> The reason you hear "calculated", is because AMD hasn't assigned the regular degree increments to the core temp. It's just "cold" through "hot". It's then converted through the calculated value to show a Core temp. The core temp calculation is calibrated to peak loads (+45C), so it's very accurate at the high end, but not accurate in the low end(why you see really low minimum values).
> 
> *There have been plenty of posts where AMD says specifically the CORE temp should stay below 62C for best life*.
Click to expand...

Then link them, because all my Ph IIs and my 8320 all run fine up to about 65C Socket/Package temp. Every single post I've seen said the Core temp is useless, but the Chip temp is what you need to watch.


----------



## passey

just installed my 8320 quick testing ive got it at 4.5ghz atm and 50mhz OC on my gpu.

Will run some more tests tomorrow when I get home from work. Trying to get it to 5.0ghz. temps don't go over 54C.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> "Socket" *is* your CPU temp. That's what's supposed to stay under 62C with the reason being that AMD CPU's do not have thermal sensors, so the 51C you see is just a calculated value and is wrong 99% of the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then link them, because all my Ph IIs and my 8320 all run fine up to about 65C Socket/Package temp. Every single post I've seen said the Core temp is useless, but the Chip temp is what you need to watch.


uh, OK.

http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t#post_12240690

http://www.overclock.net/t/1095360/straight-from-amd-the-correct-temp-to-read-for-your-processor

http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t/30#post_12250600
Quote:


> As long as your core values do not exceed 62 Celsius within the AMD Overdrive utility your processor will not occur any damage or degradation.


Quote:


> As long as your core temperature has not exceeded the high side of the 60 degree mark for extended periods of time you should be ok. 62 degrees holds a generous safety net to begin with.
> 
> I hope I was able to answer your questions, If you have any more inquiries don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Alex Cromwell
> Senior Technology Director
> Advanced Micro Devices
> Fort Collins, Colorado
> 2950 East Harmony Road
> Suite 300
> Fort Collins, CO
> 80528-9558


Don't let core temp go over 62 degrees, per AMD for best life.

These posts need to be stickied!


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> uh, OK.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t#post_12240690
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1095360/straight-from-amd-the-correct-temp-to-read-for-your-processor
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t/30#post_12250600
> Don't let core temp go over 62 degrees, per AMD for best life.
> These posts need to be stickied!


You forgot http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> You forgot http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


Thanks for the backup









62C core temp is about the limit. Personally mine hits 65-66C core temp on long runs of IBT or prime, but since in everyday use it never reaches that high (even under 100% load in my video editing program), I'm ok with it.

I'll be upgrading my cooling soon anyway.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then link them, because all my Ph IIs and my 8320 all run fine up to about 65C Socket/Package temp. Every single post I've seen said the Core temp is useless, but the Chip temp is what you need to watch.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1095360/straight-from-amd-the-correct-temp-to-read-for-your-processor

Looks like cpu core temp yay higher ocs soon


----------



## Walking Dude

where do you get cool labs ultra? newegg, td, and frozencpu doesnt carry it.


----------



## Krusher33

Somewhere in one of those threads it was quoted that the silicon in the chip could actually withstand up to 100c but 70c is the point of degradation and they say 62c for safety net. IIRC


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walking Dude*
> 
> where do you get cool labs ultra? newegg, td, and frozencpu doesnt carry it.


http://www.amazon.com/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Thermal-Interface-Material/dp/B0039RY3MM


----------



## FlanK3r

Ok, someone wanted to see my Cinebench R11.5 single core score at 5 GHz, so there is it (5015 MHz)









And quickly validation with higher NB and RAM-not maximum


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walking Dude*
> 
> where do you get cool labs ultra? newegg, td, and frozencpu doesnt carry it.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10740/thr-77/Coollaboratory_Liquid_Ultra_100_Metal_Thermal_Interface_Material.html


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> "Socket" *is* your CPU temp. That's what's supposed to stay under 62C with the reason being that AMD CPU's do not have thermal sensors, so the 51C you see is just a calculated value and is wrong 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then link them, because all my Ph IIs and my 8320 all run fine up to about 65C Socket/Package temp. Every single post I've seen said the Core temp is useless, but the Chip temp is what you need to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, OK.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t#post_12240690
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1095360/straight-from-amd-the-correct-temp-to-read-for-your-processor
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t/30#post_12250600
> 
> Don't let core temp go over 62 degrees, per AMD for best life.
> 
> These posts need to be stickied!
Click to expand...

And one more:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> I think this explains it more clearly, but you got the same answer so...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning your question regarding the temperatures with your processor. (1090) the maximum temperature threshold is 62 Celsius which set for the internal die (core) temperature of the chip. The core temperatures have an equational offset to determine temperature which equalizes at about 45 Celsius thus giving you more accurate readings at peak temperatures. The hindrance in this is the sub ambient idle temperature readings you speak of.
> 
> *The silicon and adhesives used in manufacturing these processors has a peak temperature rating of 97+ Celsius before any form of degradation will take place. The processor also has a thermal shut off safe guard in place that shuts the processor down at 90 Celsius.*
> 
> The Cpu temperature is read form a sensor embedded within the socket of your motherboard causing about a 7-10 Celsius variance form the actual Cpu temperature, which may be what you are reading about on the net.
> 
> You can use an application called AMD overdrive, that will allow you to monitor your temperatures accurately.
> 
> As long as your core temperature has not exceeded the high side of the 60 degree mark for extended periods of time you should be ok. *62 degrees holds a generous safety net to begin with.*
> 
> I hope I was able to answer your questions, If you have any more inquiries don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Alex Cromwell
> Senior Technology Director
> Advanced Micro Devices
> Fort Collins, Colorado
> 2950 East Harmony Road
> Suite 300
> Fort Collins, CO
> 80528-9558
Click to expand...

That's... Much higher then I was expecting. Knowing these temp ranges are "OK", it sheds a whole new light on AMD's choice of stock coolers vs Intel's. Puts AMD in a very good light indeed.

Anyway, AMD chips typically get unstable long before the thermal mark unless you shove a *lot* of volts down the line. While clearing things up, this also is pretty useless for me personally. They also don't recommend over 1.5v on Ph IIs unless under extreme cooling, but I end up doing that anyway too.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I cannot say brand name in this thread it upsets people so lets leave it at that.
> My reply to him was to show booting into an Overclock and being Stable are to far different things.


show some proof man, I dont believe, u has so great FX...I think, my FX is really great batch and max boot is not much over 5250 MHz to windows (all cores of course and classic cooling method)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> show some proof man, I dont believe, u has so great FX...I think, my FX is really great batch and max boot is not much over 5250 MHz to windows (all cores of course and classic cooling method)


Im not booting into 5.5ghz with 1.85 v for anybody that was a one time deal.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And one more:
> That's... Much higher then I was expecting. Knowing these temp ranges are "OK", it sheds a whole new light on AMD's choice of stock coolers vs Intel's. Puts AMD in a very good light indeed.
> Anyway, AMD chips typically get unstable long before the thermal mark unless you shove a *lot* of volts down the line. While clearing things up, this also is pretty useless for me personally. They also don't recommend over 1.5v on Ph IIs unless under extreme cooling, but I end up doing that anyway too.


Actually, I qouted the last half of that one in my post


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And one more:
> That's... Much higher then I was expecting. Knowing these temp ranges are "OK", it sheds a whole new light on AMD's choice of stock coolers vs Intel's. Puts AMD in a very good light indeed.
> Anyway, AMD chips typically get unstable long before the thermal mark unless you shove a *lot* of volts down the line. While clearing things up, this also is pretty useless for me personally. They also don't recommend over 1.5v on Ph IIs unless under extreme cooling, but I end up doing that anyway too.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I qouted the last half of that one in my post
Click to expand...

Ya, but the parts I bolded are the ones I actually care about.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> "Socket" *is* your CPU temp. That's what's supposed to stay under 62C with the reason being that AMD CPU's do not have thermal sensors, so the 51C you see is just a calculated value and is wrong 99% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then link them, because all my Ph IIs and my 8320 all run fine up to about 65C Socket/Package temp. Every single post I've seen said the Core temp is useless, but the Chip temp is what you need to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, OK.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t#post_12240690
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1095360/straight-from-amd-the-correct-temp-to-read-for-your-processor
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t/30#post_12250600
> 
> Don't let core temp go over 62 degrees, per AMD for best life.
> 
> These posts need to be stickied!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And one more:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> I think this explains it more clearly, but you got the same answer so...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning your question regarding the temperatures with your processor. (1090) the maximum temperature threshold is 62 Celsius which set for the internal die (core) temperature of the chip. The core temperatures have an equational offset to determine temperature which equalizes at about 45 Celsius thus giving you more accurate readings at peak temperatures. The hindrance in this is the sub ambient idle temperature readings you speak of.
> 
> *The silicon and adhesives used in manufacturing these processors has a peak temperature rating of 97+ Celsius before any form of degradation will take place. The processor also has a thermal shut off safe guard in place that shuts the processor down at 90 Celsius.*
> 
> The Cpu temperature is read form a sensor embedded within the socket of your motherboard causing about a 7-10 Celsius variance form the actual Cpu temperature, which may be what you are reading about on the net.
> 
> You can use an application called AMD overdrive, that will allow you to monitor your temperatures accurately.
> 
> As long as your core temperature has not exceeded the high side of the 60 degree mark for extended periods of time you should be ok. *62 degrees holds a generous safety net to begin with.*
> 
> I hope I was able to answer your questions, If you have any more inquiries don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Alex Cromwell
> Senior Technology Director
> Advanced Micro Devices
> Fort Collins, Colorado
> 2950 East Harmony Road
> Suite 300
> Fort Collins, CO
> 80528-9558
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's... Much higher then I was expecting. Knowing these temp ranges are "OK", it sheds a whole new light on AMD's choice of stock coolers vs Intel's. Puts AMD in a very good light indeed.
> 
> Anyway, AMD chips typically get unstable long before the thermal mark unless you shove a *lot* of volts down the line. While clearing things up, this also is pretty useless for me personally. They also don't recommend over 1.5v on Ph IIs unless under extreme cooling, but I end up doing that anyway too.
Click to expand...

So I was pretty close.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im not booting into 5.5ghz with 1.85 v for anybody that was a one time deal.


I not need 1.8V for 5240 MHz boot or benchmarks ...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/2040#post_18498044


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> I not need 1.8V for 5240 MHz boot or benchmarks ...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/2040#post_18498044


Me to i can do 5.2ghz with 1.6v

Im also not talking about an Amd chip i think you miss understood


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Ok, someone wanted to see my Cinebench R11.5 single core score at 5 GHz, so there is it (5015 MHz)


Bummer, that's the same as my [email protected]









Well at least I know I will gain plenty in heavy multi thread use.


----------



## FlanK3r

yes, single core is not impresive, but still much better than Zambezi year ago. Later I can comparsion this chips. Multithread is strong part of Vishera.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Walking Dude*
> 
> where do you get cool labs ultra? newegg, td, and frozencpu doesnt carry it.


Performance-PCs.com also carries it.. just in case you are still looking









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_58_1100&products_id=27832

This stuff is pretty amazing.. I can vouch for it's performance as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Performance-PCs.com also carries it.. just in case you are still looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_58_1100&products_id=27832
> This stuff is pretty amazing.. I can vouch for it's performance as well.


I think the one on amazon was the lowest price that I had found


----------



## Antykain

Yeah, and considering the Performance-PCs option will not work, out of stock atm. lol..


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Me to i can do 5.2ghz with 1.6v
> Im also not talking about an Amd chip i think you miss understood


1.6v on 22nm finfet, rofl. You do realize that even if you keep temps down, you're going to degrade the chip and lose a ton of performance, right? I ran an i7 920 at 1.53v, which was below vmax of 1.55, and after 2 years my cinebench score dropped from nearly breaking 7 to 6.3. I'm not so sure I would be running around bragging about that too much.

This looks like the best I can do. I can't break 5.1ghz IBT stable no matter what I do. I even tried underclocking the HT bus and the NB. I was at 5099mhz (yes, the torture!) and I almost passed IBT, but I got an error. Raising my voltage on my ram to 1.65 seemed to help a ton, but considering I bought 1.35v sticks and I'm assuming they're the lower power hynix ICs, I don't want to push them too far. I know ram is cheap and FX 8350 isn't super expensive, but I don't feel like replacing both. I can take a degraded $200 8350, but an extra $100 for ram just doesn't do it for me.



23.5 x 215 and 225 x 22.5 seem like my best options. I did get a decent clock out of this and staying IBT stable though going past the 23x wall. I'm not so sure it exists anymore.

I'm just glad this UD5 has insane POST times and Windows boots fast on my SSD. I remember back in the P4 days, rebooting to change something was a painful affair.


----------



## Walking Dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Thermal-Interface-Material/dp/B0039RY3MM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10740/thr-77/Coollaboratory_Liquid_Ultra_100_Metal_Thermal_Interface_Material.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Performance-PCs.com also carries it.. just in case you are still looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_58_1100&products_id=27832
> This stuff is pretty amazing.. I can vouch for it's performance as well.


thankx all!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

im not sure whats going to be worse.. the fact Im now waiting for the chip or that I can't play with it until my goo comes in...


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well the UD3 VRM heatsink is definitely inadequate. Mine get up to about 70c at times and if you touch it you will suffer a burn! I got my board a few months ago from a friend much more affluent than me, and he just gave it to me for free. So I can't really complain but if I had better CPU cooling I believe I could hit 4.8GHz no problem. I'm thermally limited at 4.7GHz currently but I run 4.6GHz because its 2 knotches less voltage and runs about 10 degrees cooler under load.


Check your mounting (mine was loose enough to be knocked off by my thumb when I just bought the board, so I've pushed down tight on it and now there are no problems) and case airflow.

Quote:


> Hmmmm? How can I get this deal? Best I can see is $185 + tax. I'd like to get overclocking one of these bad boys too!!


It's $10 off on the weekly sale. Web only.


----------



## utnorris

So i got mine up and running on my test bench with the Sabertooth Rev 1. I find it curious that Asus states it only supports up to 1866Mhz ram, yet in the latest bios it has 2400Mhz listed as the max. The bios options are just as insane as any of my ROG Intel boards, nice to see they did not skimp. unfortunately, I couldn't use my current OS build for it and i had to break down my server to use the OS I have there. I am close to getting 4.9ish stable, well IBT 10 run stable at least, but i need to play with the voltages for the NB and such. I am also going to have to download the AMD Overclocking Utility so i can monitor temps, AISuite only lists CPU and I am not sure if that is socket or core temp. I am going to play around with it a little bit tonight to see what I can get. Also, it's kinda depressing to see the Gflops on IBT compared to my SB, but I don't really care since that is just a benchmark and doesn't really mean anything. Anyways, I will post up tonight what I get, but I am thinking 5Ghz is doable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So i got mine up and running on my test bench with the Sabertooth Rev 1. I find it curious that Asus states it only supports up to 1866Mhz ram, yet in the latest bios it has 2400Mhz listed as the max. The bios options are just as insane as any of my ROG Intel boards, nice to see they did not skimp. unfortunately, I couldn't use my current OS build for it and i had to break down my server to use the OS I have there. I am close to getting 4.9ish stable, well IBT 10 run stable at least, but i need to play with the voltages for the NB and such. I am also going to have to download the AMD Overclocking Utility so i can monitor temps, AISuite only lists CPU and I am not sure if that is socket or core temp. I am going to play around with it a little bit tonight to see what I can get. Also, it's kinda depressing to see the Gflops on IBT compared to my SB, but I don't really care since that is just a benchmark and doesn't really mean anything. Anyways, I will post up tonight what I get, but I am thinking 5Ghz is doable.


I use speedfan to monitor my temps


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So i got mine up and running on my test bench with the Sabertooth Rev 1. *I find it curious that Asus states it only supports up to 1866Mhz ram, yet in the latest bios it has 2400Mhz listed as the max.* The bios options are just as insane as any of my ROG Intel boards, nice to see they did not skimp. unfortunately, I couldn't use my current OS build for it and i had to break down my server to use the OS I have there. I am close to getting 4.9ish stable, well IBT 10 run stable at least, but i need to play with the voltages for the NB and such. I am also going to have to download the AMD Overclocking Utility so i can monitor temps, AISuite only lists CPU and I am not sure if that is socket or core temp. I am going to play around with it a little bit tonight to see what I can get. Also, it's kinda depressing to see the Gflops on IBT compared to my SB, but I don't really care since that is just a benchmark and doesn't really mean anything. Anyways, I will post up tonight what I get, but I am thinking 5Ghz is doable.


The UD3 also stops at x12 with PD, but caps at x8 on Ph II.

It's a chip thing, not a board thing.


----------



## stickg1

Well I've noticed that RAM speeds haven't made or break the chips performance. However I just sold my GTX560ti and I went ahead and ordered a replacement, Sapphire HD 7870 on Newegg (it was $200 and has a $15 rebate) was a good deal so I snatched it up. I saw that the Samsung low voltage low profile RAM was in stock and since I currently have a 4GB kit I decided to upgrade to a 8GB kit of the Samsung. I had the Samsung RAM on my last system and I really liked it. So I have new RAM, 7870, and 2 Enermax Magma's coming for my radiator.

Now this is off-topic but I thought you guys might appreciate this. I went to the Best Buy one town over today to check out PSUs and GPUs. The guy tried to sell me on the 660ti, it was $350 there. I told him hell for that price I could get a 7950 for cheaper or spend $50 and get a 7970. He laughed and said the 660ti owns those cards







I laughed at that. So then this other customer comes up and wants a new CPU cooler because the one he got for his first ever build came with a broken fan. The salesman tried to sell him on a H100. Well me being the nosy person that I am asked what type of case he had, he had an Antec 300, the H100 wont fit I told him. The salesman said I didn't know what I was talking about. To make a long story short, I sold the customer on a new fan for his Hyper 212 and some quality thermal paste, and the Best Buy employee was irate with me. Well we got into a bit of an argument and I was kicked out of the store. Well that customer emailed me (I gave him my email address) and told me that everything worked out and thanks for my help. And mostly thanks for saving him $90!


----------



## pwnzilla61

For IBT you guys need to be doing more than 10 or 20 runs. Like 60+. At the least. I am [email protected] [email protected] but around 70 i get an error. So about 4.95. is my 24/7 clock.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I've noticed that RAM speeds haven't made or break the chips performance. However I just sold my GTX560ti and I went ahead and ordered a replacement, Sapphire HD 7870 on Newegg (it was $200 and has a $15 rebate) was a good deal so I snatched it up. I saw that the Samsung low voltage low profile RAM was in stock and since I currently have a 4GB kit I decided to upgrade to a 8GB kit of the Samsung. I had the Samsung RAM on my last system and I really liked it. So I have new RAM, 7870, and 2 Enermax Magma's coming for my radiator.
> Now this is off-topic but I thought you guys might appreciate this. I went to the Best Buy one town over today to check out PSUs and GPUs. The guy tried to sell me on the 660ti, it was $350 there. I told him hell for that price I could get a 7950 for cheaper or spend $50 and get a 7970. He laughed and said the 660ti owns those cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed at that. So then this other customer comes up and wants a new CPU cooler because the one he got for his first ever build came with a broken fan. The salesman tried to sell him on a H100. Well me being the nosy person that I am asked what type of case he had, he had an Antec 300, the H100 wont fit I told him. The salesman said I didn't know what I was talking about. To make a long story short, I sold the customer on a new fan for his Hyper 212 and some quality thermal paste, and the Best Buy employee was irate with me. Well we got into a bit of an argument and I was kicked out of the store. Well that customer emailed me (I gave him my email address) and told me that everything worked out and thanks for my help. And mostly thanks for saving him $90!


LoL Best buy.

Those guys... er... well... Do not know anything lol i talk to them sometimes when they come into my store.. im starting to think they come in there for Computer hardware education...

Anywho the 660ti? 350$ @[email protected] last time i checked they were 250$ and dropping..

On another note the only ones that know half way what there talking about is the ones that Drive the geek squad cars.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL Best buy.
> Those guys... er... well... Do not know anything lol i talk to them sometimes when they come into my store.. im starting to think they come in there for Computer hardware education...
> Anywho the 660ti? 350$ @[email protected] last time i checked they were 250$ and dropping..


LOL @ that i was declined a job at best buys geek squad told me I was over qualified
IMHO they dont know anything hell a sophmore in highschool can do their jobs.

none the least great job I do that kind of stuff at Fry's all the time..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL Best buy.
> Those guys... er... well... Do not know anything lol i talk to them sometimes when they come into my store.. im starting to think they come in there for Computer hardware education...
> Anywho the 660ti? 350$ @[email protected] last time i checked they were 250$ and dropping..
> On another note the only ones that know half way what there talking about is the ones that Drive the geek squad cars.


Yeah man, Best Buy, they got crazy mark-ups. When I ask them if they can price match online they say no because they have over-head. I can understand that but when you're selling something for $350 and the highest price anywhere else is $275, well, good luck.

But anyway back on track. Is there a performance boost in benchmarks from 1600 to 1866 memory with the 8320/8350?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL Best buy.
> Those guys... er... well... Do not know anything lol i talk to them sometimes when they come into my store.. im starting to think they come in there for Computer hardware education...
> Anywho the 660ti? 350$ @[email protected] last time i checked they were 250$ and dropping..
> On another note the only ones that know half way what there talking about is the ones that Drive the geek squad cars.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, Best Buy, they got crazy mark-ups. When I ask them if they can price match online they say no because they have over-head. I can understand that but when you're selling something for $350 and the highest price anywhere else is $275, well, good luck.
> 
> But anyway back on track. Is there a performance boost in benchmarks from 1600 to 1866 memory with the 8320/8350?
Click to expand...

Bet ya 3DMark sees a boost.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I was wondering with all of these clocks anyone have any active cooling on the northbridge and if so what is everyone using.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

So... tomorrow I will journey to Micro Center to buy a (hopefully) better motherboard, WITH LLC. I have a few choices from what is on their site:

Asus Sabertooth (rev. 1.0?) - Open Box for $148
Gigiabyte 990FX-UD5 (not sure of revision, probably 1.1 or later) - Open Box for $144
ASUS M5A99X EVO - Open Box for $108
ASRock 990FX Extreme3 - $120

I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, hence all the open-box models being listed. I'll probably get the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 because it should (?) be a drop in replacement for my current rev. 1.0, unless one of the cheaper ones would work equally as well. Opinions please.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So... tomorrow I will journey to Micro Center to buy a (hopefully) better motherboard, WITH LLC. I have a few choices from what is on their site:
> Asus Sabertooth (rev. 1.0?) - Open Box for $148
> Gigiabyte 990FX-UD5 (not sure of revision, probably 1.1 or later) - Open Box for $144
> ASUS M5A99X EVO - Open Box for $108
> ASRock 990FX Extreme3 - $120
> I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, hence all the open-box models being listed. I'll probably get the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 because it should (?) be a drop in replacement for my current rev. 1.0, unless one of the cheaper ones would work equally as well. Opinions please.


saber would be a better bet, however the ASUS isn't bad.. I had the M5A88v Evo so I couldn't imagine that it would be that much different quality is good on them


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So... tomorrow I will journey to Micro Center to buy a (hopefully) better motherboard, WITH LLC. I have a few choices from what is on their site:
> Asus Sabertooth (rev. 1.0?) - Open Box for $148
> Gigiabyte 990FX-UD5 (not sure of revision, probably 1.1 or later) - Open Box for $144
> ASUS M5A99X EVO - Open Box for $108
> ASRock 990FX Extreme3 - $120
> I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, hence all the open-box models being listed. I'll probably get the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 because it should (?) be a drop in replacement for my current rev. 1.0, unless one of the cheaper ones would work equally as well. Opinions please.


Sabertooth you will at least get to 4.8ghz, its the best board I have ever owned.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So... tomorrow I will journey to Micro Center to buy a (hopefully) better motherboard, WITH LLC. I have a few choices from what is on their site:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth (rev. 1.0?) - Open Box for $148
> Gigiabyte 990FX-UD5 (not sure of revision, probably 1.1 or later) - Open Box for $144
> ASUS M5A99X EVO - Open Box for $108
> ASRock 990FX Extreme3 - $120
> 
> I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, hence all the open-box models being listed. I'll probably get the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 because it should (?) be a drop in replacement for my current rev. 1.0, unless one of the cheaper ones would work equally as well. Opinions please.


They're all 990FX/SB950 based, anything should be drop in replacement.


----------



## 12Cores

I think this is going to be my 24/7 overclock,.


----------



## bmgjet

Try a higher HT link, Mine likes it around 2750mhz, picked up .04 cinebench points going from 2520mhz
3000mhz didnt help cinebench or 3dmark but it did help performance test 7.

PD likes its HT higher then NB.


----------



## Covert_Death

Hey guys, just thought i'd pop in and join the club. I just ordered my 8350 the other day and can't wait to get it. I'm currently running a 955BE @ 4.1Ghz on a ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and plan on keeping everything else in my rig the same.

been looking around for an active ADM / FX forums with overclockers so i can read up and make sure i'm aware of what has changed since phenom II. looks like the overall OCing process isn't that much different but with a few tweaks and guidelines that seem to be different...

I have a H60 for H20 cooling and use a push/pull fan setup, I'm hoping to hit a stable ~5Ghz for 24/7 operations for games and CAD use once I get my chip!!!

anywho, looking forward to joining the discussions


----------



## Sand3853

Thought I would throw this in here, now that I finally got some time to sit down and have a go at OCing this thing.

Have it currently stable at 4.63ghz @ 1.424V on a UD3 board.. I think I will be happy to hit the 4.7/4.8 range with my cooling


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> So... tomorrow I will journey to Micro Center to buy a (hopefully) better motherboard, WITH LLC. I have a few choices from what is on their site:
> Asus Sabertooth (rev. 1.0?) - Open Box for $148
> Gigiabyte 990FX-UD5 (not sure of revision, probably 1.1 or later) - Open Box for $144
> ASUS M5A99X EVO - Open Box for $108
> ASRock 990FX Extreme3 - $120
> I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, hence all the open-box models being listed. I'll probably get the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 because it should (?) be a drop in replacement for my current rev. 1.0, unless one of the cheaper ones would work equally as well. Opinions please.


The UD5 also has a $20 MIR and has an additional PCIe x4 slot over the Sabertooth. I doubt you would go wrong with either of those two boards. If you already have a UD5, i would get that since you are already familiar with it. Just my take on this.

So i didn't get time to really play with my setup, wife made watch Xfactor with her, stupid friggin show. Anyways, I did find it interesting that if i tried the auto overclock the board put the chip at 4.9Ghz, it failed, but still interesting. Also, the 8350 is supposed to be 4ghz at stock, but mine is at 4.1Ghz at stock, again, just interesting. One quick question, the core temps listed in Overdrive, are those the temps we are supposed to watch?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> The UD5 also has a $20 MIR and has an additional PCIe x4 slot over the Sabertooth. I doubt you would go wrong with either of those two boards. If you already have a UD5, i would get that since you are already familiar with it. Just my take on this.
> So i didn't get time to really play with my setup, wife made watch Xfactor with her, stupid friggin show. Anyways, I did find it interesting that if i tried the auto overclock the board put the chip at 4.9Ghz, it failed, but still interesting. Also, the 8350 is supposed to be 4ghz at stock, but mine is at 4.1Ghz at stock, again, just interesting. One quick question, the core temps listed in Overdrive, are those the temps we are supposed to watch?


Yes sir those core temps would be it


----------



## utnorris

Well then i am not going over 29c running IBT for 10 runs at stock. A lot cooler than I expected. Also, anyone know what TMPIN0 is on the Sabertooth? It hit 60c and I suspect that it is the VRM's, but i want to confirm.


----------



## pony-tail

My CPU has arrived ( at last ) !
Most likely get it in on the weekend . Although I doubt I will have much info. of use to the members here as I am running Linux on that machine .


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ElectroGeek007
> 
> So... tomorrow I will journey to Micro Center to buy a (hopefully) better motherboard, WITH LLC. I have a few choices from what is on their site:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth (rev. 1.0?) - Open Box for $148
> Gigiabyte 990FX-UD5 (not sure of revision, probably 1.1 or later) - Open Box for $144
> ASUS M5A99X EVO - Open Box for $108
> ASRock 990FX Extreme3 - $120
> 
> I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, hence all the open-box models being listed. I'll probably get the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 because it should (?) be a drop in replacement for my current rev. 1.0, unless one of the cheaper ones would work equally as well. Opinions please.


It seems like ASUS has the better BIOS's at the moment for what it's worth.


----------



## TotemTed

A tad off topic, but do you guys think a 6300 would OC to 5ghz with a NH-D14 on a Crosshair V formula z?


----------



## utnorris

So I just ran a few benches of 3DMark11 and Vantage. My setup:

CPU @ 4.1Ghz (8350)
GPU @ 1052/1505 (HD7970 x 2)
Memory @ 1600

3DMark11 was P12524

My 3570k @ 5Ghz and HD7970's @ 1200Mhz/1550Mhz

3DMark11 was P15715

That really surprises me in a good way. The Intel was clocked almost a full 1000Mhz faster and the HD7970's were at roughly 150Mhz/50Mhz faster and the score was not that huge of a difference. It will be interesting once I get the 8350 overclocked to 4.8-5Ghz range to see how close if not beat the score.

Vantage was a different story, but I noticed my GPU's kept dropping down to the 30% usage range during the benchmark, so I am not sure what is going on there.

Anyways, my main point here is the scores, at least in 3DMark11, were close, especially considering the difference in overclocks. Also, I saw no issue with CF being crippled, again in 3DMark11, by being on an AMD setup. I am pretty excited about this. I figured I would be giving up some major advantages by going back to AMD over the Intel setup, doesn't seem to be that way. Granted, these are not real world game benchmarks, but it's a start. Now before you go rain on my parade, let me at least get a good nights sleep.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotemTed*
> 
> A tad off topic, but do you guys think a 6300 would OC to 5ghz with a NH-D14 on a Crosshair V formula z?


People hit 4.6-4.8 on 83** with NH-D14s, then hit a temp wall. I could see dropping 2 cores bringing temps low enough to hit 5 maybe, sure.


----------



## utnorris

Also, I forgot to mention, according to Overdrive my core temps maxed out at 38c while benching. Not bad considering my 3570k was hiting 60c+ during benches on the same cooling setup.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention, according to Overdrive my core temps maxed out at 38c while benching. Not bad considering my 3570k was hiting 60c+ during benches on the same cooling setup.


3dmark 11 Loves Cores.. more the better.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I was wondering with all of these clocks anyone have any active cooling on the northbridge and if so what is everyone using.


I use this as a spot fan on the VRM/NB of my UD7 and it keeps OC temps below 40c
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016


----------



## passey

Whats the max safe Voltage then you can put these chips up to.

Have my 8320 @ 4.5 with 1.45V. 215 X 21 its at atm.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> Whats the max safe Voltage then you can put these chips up to.
> Have my 8320 @ 4.5 with 1.45V. 215 X 21 its at atm.


IF you keep temperatures in line with good cooling. You can use up to 1.55v I reviewed the Vishera and that is from AMD. Remember 'safe ' is a relative term and you need the cooling to go with the voltage you use.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> Whats the max safe Voltage then you can put these chips up to.
> 
> Have my 8320 @ 4.5 with 1.45V. 215 X 21 its at atm.


How much are you willing to put through it? Red1776 and I put over 1.5v into it, most chose to stop at 1.475v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I was wondering with all of these clocks anyone have any active cooling on the northbridge and if so what is everyone using.
> 
> 
> 
> I use this as a spot fan on the VRM/NB of my UD7 and it keeps OC temps below 40c
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016
Click to expand...

I do the same thing, but with an 80mm that came off a Hyper n520.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention, according to Overdrive my core temps maxed out at 38c while benching. Not bad considering my 3570k was hiting 60c+ during benches on the same cooling setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark 11 Loves Cores.. more the better.
Click to expand...

It also loves faster ram, and more GPUs, and...

Really, 3DMark just wants more everything.


----------



## bmgjet

I always just run what ever voltage the cooling system can handle.

Which was 1.5V on my bulldozer and it was like that since release day no problem.
On my PD im only running 1.48V at the moment since Im stilling trying to find the best overclock, Just have had enough time to try every setting and not into much of a rush since the bios got pulled, So im sort of waiting to see what they fix. But id be willing to push it to 1.55V


----------



## passey

i did run it at 1.475 and when running benchies it would only hit 54C so ive got a bit of room to play with.


----------



## Socko1965

As soon as I get my FX 8350, I will be joining the Vishera Owners Club.


----------



## Ashura

Hey guys, the FX8320 is still at least a month or two away in my country. Should I wait, or get the 8120?
Plans are to OC it(8320/8120) around 4~4.2GHz..
Usage: Lots of heavy/multithreaded work.(3ds Max, Photoshop....etc.)
The 8320 would be around 20~40 USD more than 8120.
I know, the 8320 would perform better, but the question is, Is it totally worth the wait ?& price as well?

I'm asking this because, I have some freelance as well as some personal work to do.
I already waited a few months to acquire some funds for an upgrade.
Now that I have the cash, I'm confused


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey guys, the FX8320 is still at least a month or two away in my country. Should I wait, or get the 8120?
> Plans are to OC it(8320/8120) around 4~4.2GHz..
> Usage: Lots of heavy/multithreaded work.(3ds Max, Photoshop....etc.)
> The 8320 would be around 20~40 USD more than 8120.
> I know, the 8320 would perform better, but the question is, Is it totally worth the wait ?& price as well?
> I'm asking this because, I have some freelance as well as some personal work to do.
> I already waited a few months to acquire some funds for an upgrade.
> Now that I have the cash, I'm confused


I would wait for the 8320, think of the 8320 as a better chip than the 8150.


----------



## cssorkinman

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX for $124 see details in link @ newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL110112&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL110112-_-EMC-110112-Latest-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13128514-L08C


----------



## GunSkillet

If anyone here got 5Ghz or more could you tell me you're motherboard and cooling?


----------



## Phoenixlight

According to the Gigabyte website there are multiple revisions (1.0, 1.2 and 3.0 ) of the UD3 990FX motherboard however I can only find revision 1.0 boards on all the U.K. sites I've looked at. Does anyone know somewhere which sells the new 3.0 revision in the U.K.?

I'm currently thinking about getting the Asus Sabertooth R2.0 board but I would like to compare it to the new UD3 board if possible since it's a bit cheaper.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I would wait for the 8320, think of the 8320 as a better chip than the 8150.


Agreed, I went from a 8150 to a 8320 and it has been a substantial upgrade.


----------



## Ashura

Thanks for your inputs!
My path is now clear!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I got really good news regarding a certain game for all you multi core CPU owners......Thats all I can say. Here is a screenie. Cant say wich game or id be banned for breaking NDA.


----------



## Car17

Here you go.

Vinnys is a 3770 k Stock against my stock and OC'ed 8320


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got really good news regarding a certain game for all you multi core CPU owners......Thats all I can say. Here is a screenie. Cant say wich game or id be banned for breaking NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I bet I know what it is...







I like that modern engines like CryEngine3 and EGO (DiRT series) use all my cores.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I bet I know what it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that modern engines like CryEngine3 and EGO (DiRT series) use all my cores.


Most modern game engines are going that route, as why not, even Intel can push 8 threads on half of their line up. In other news, if rumors are true, the ps4 orbis dev kits are being shipped out and make use of AMD A10's. If that rumor holds true, it does indeed mean we may see some decent games instead of horrid limited console ports.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I bet I know what it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that modern engines like CryEngine3 and EGO (DiRT series) use all my cores.


Ya its becoming common place to use 4 plus cores. I was stunned when I alt tabbed out and seen all my cores (all six) being utilized. So now thats quite a few games using more cores. Interesting.


----------



## Krusher33

I wanna take a wild guess and say that it's Hawken.

I have a noobie question: I noticed a lot of you are using Cinebench lately. Is that a favorite or is there some technical reason behind it?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wanna take a wild guess and say that it's Hawken.
> I have a noobie question: I noticed a lot of you are using Cinebench lately. Is that a favorite or is there some technical reason behind it?


Generic number to gauge testing on (plus it's free), most game based tests are too gpu dependent to the point that it is hard to compare when most aren't using the same gpu setups. Passmark 8 I also used, but I didn't publish all the files I made for baselines (partly because that isn't free and trial is only 30days).


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wanna take a wild guess and say that it's Hawken.
> I have a noobie question: I noticed a lot of you are using Cinebench lately. Is that a favorite or is there some technical reason behind it?


Not Hawken, seriously I don't even know what game that is. lol

If I where to do a bench on the game with high GHz low core count, and High core count low ish GHz would that break NDA after the testing is over? I don't care I just dont wanna type something up and have it deleted from here by a mod. Was planning on doing a review thread for 6300 and wanna include this.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> If anyone here got 5Ghz or more could you tell me you're motherboard and cooling?


UD5 with LLC and XSPC Raystorm RS 360 kit with custom radiator mounts so I can put my rad in push pull on the back of my case.

1.55v and peak temp of 60c under very heavy loads but usually just mid 50s.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wanna take a wild guess and say that it's Hawken.
> I have a noobie question: I noticed a lot of you are using Cinebench lately. Is that a favorite or is there some technical reason behind it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not Hawken, seriously I don't even know what game that is. lol
> 
> If I where to do a bench on the game with high GHz low core count, and High core count low ish GHz would that break NDA after the testing is over? I don't care I just dont wanna type something up and have it deleted from here by a mod. Was planning on doing a review thread for 6300 and wanna include this.
Click to expand...

Hawken looks really cool from their videos. Looks like it will be multi-threaded because of it being multiplayer and having a lot of impact type calculations.

As for your question, I'd say "don't push you luck". Just cause they might see it before it gets deleted. OCN is too popular.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wanna take a wild guess and say that it's Hawken.
> 
> I have a noobie question: I noticed a lot of you are using Cinebench lately. Is that a favorite or is there some technical reason behind it?


It's quick, purely CPU dependent, free, etc.


----------



## overkll

If anyone is planning on getting new RAM, newegg has the 8GB (2x4GB) Samsung 30nm in stock for $41.99. If you go to the "Black November" section you can find a coupon code for an additional 10% off.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> If anyone is planning on getting new RAM, newegg has the 8GB (2x4GB) Samsung 30nm in stock for $41.99. If you go to the "Black November" section you can find a coupon code for an additional 10% off.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


Dang too bad I just bought these guys

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-148-554&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=3&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29


----------



## denl0

Hi have a question for the pro's. I read the fx6300 has 8MB l2 cache . But then the Fx 4300 has 4MB l2 cache. I taught a Piledriver module could only use 2MB of cache. Is the fx6300 really taken advantage of the 2MB it has more for the 6 cores or is it just a marketing stunt?


----------



## overkll

I think you are getting L2 and L3 mixed up. Here's a link to AMD's site with the FX comparison chart:

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


----------



## Vesku

Anyone OCed on an Asrock 970 Extreme 3? Not sure I want to take chances with vdroop on my Gigabyte 990FX UD3 v1.0. Gigabyte really dropped the ball on dealing with 1.0 owners, imo.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> If anyone is planning on getting new RAM, newegg has the 8GB (2x4GB) Samsung 30nm in stock for $41.99. If you go to the "Black November" section you can find a coupon code for an additional 10% off.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


I ordered some last night. But in typical fashion everytime I order something from newegg theres a coupon code the next day. Would have saved $10 on my RAM and fans I ordered if I had ordered today. However I also ordered a new Sapphire 7870 OC for $200 and today it is $250 so I guess I made the right move ordering last night.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> Anyone OCed on an Asrock 970 Extreme 3? Not sure I want to take chances with vdroop on my Gigabyte 990FX UD3 v1.0. Gigabyte really dropped the ball on dealing with 1.0 owners, imo.


I have with my 6300. its ok but vdroop kinda bad as well.


----------



## denl0

Yup I was a bit sleepy when I was reading so I mixxed them up :/ . Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## tinouthedino

Got that CHV -Z board yesterday, I am able to run my overclocks alot cooler here and im able to break that 12gb wall on Maxxmem


----------



## endevite

I posted my passmark 8 result files (to be used in passmark for comparisons) in the review thread.

Can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318860/various-amd-piledriver-fx-series-cpu-reviews-vishera-fx-8350-fx-8320-fx-6300-fx-4300/2030#post_18512460


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> Anyone OCed on an Asrock 970 Extreme 3? Not sure I want to take chances with vdroop on my Gigabyte 990FX UD3 v1.0. Gigabyte really dropped the ball on dealing with 1.0 owners, imo.


the best board for OC and money is M5A99FX PRO.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> Anyone OCed on an Asrock 970 Extreme 3? Not sure I want to take chances with vdroop on my Gigabyte 990FX UD3 v1.0. Gigabyte really dropped the ball on dealing with 1.0 owners, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> the best board for OC and money is M5A99FX PRO.
Click to expand...

*Looks as the Prices, features, and OCs in the OP*

You are high.

If anything, the ASUS M5A97 is the best Budget board for OCing, but the M5A99FX PRO is UD3 level features at a UD5 price point.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Looks as the Prices, features, and OCs in the OP*
> You are high.


Agreed, sabers are the budget uber anti vdroop board. 4.5ghz on stock voltage, no real droop. (if there is any it's like 0.05v)

I actually think the 8350's could have been binned at 4.5ghz stock if it wasn't for most am3+ boards having horrid vdroop issues. At that speed they are almost a 3770k(stock) in many benches outside of multigpu setups.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Looks as the Prices, features, and OCs in the OP*
> You are high.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, sabers are the budget uber anti vdroop board. 4.5ghz on stock voltage, no real droop. (if there is any it's like 0.05v)
> 
> I actually think the 8350's could have been binned at 4.5ghz stock if it wasn't for most am3+ boards having horrid vdroop issues. At that speed they are almost a 3770k(stock) in many benches outside of multigpu setups.
Click to expand...

But then they may have passed the 125WTDP, which they would get hounded for, and what room for turbo? Plus, then few people could OC at all, need better stock coolers (the AIO AMD ones), etc.


----------



## FlanK3r

of course, M5A97 is very good, but never you got the same OC as with exmaple Sabertooth or with Crosshair V. I tested it. Is it about 80 MHz lower OC.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> But then they may have passed the 125WTDP, which they would get hounded for, and what room for turbo? Plus, then few people could OC at all, need better stock coolers (the AIO AMD ones), etc.


I agree with that... such is the game with supply and demand.. since I havn't recieved my new chip yet are they supplying with the same coolers that they had with the Phenom ii's?

and even then a lot of boards just dont have the quality. we are talking about a handdful of boards within a slew of actual users.. plus what about storefront builds... a lot of them dont us the "best" boards unless they truely are trying to show of quality over quantity


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> But then they may have passed the 125WTDP, which they would get hounded for, and what room for turbo? Plus, then few people could OC at all, need better stock coolers (the AIO AMD ones), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that... such is the game with supply and demand.. since I havn't recieved my new chip yet are they supplying with the same coolers that they had with the Phenom ii's?
> 
> and even then a lot of boards just dont have the quality. we are talking about a handdful of boards within a slew of actual users.. plus what about storefront builds... a lot of them dont us the "best" boards unless they truely are trying to show of quality over quantity
Click to expand...

The 83**s ship with the 125W Ph II "Big Boy" coolers, yes. They also come in those fancy metal tins instead of the cardboard stuff.


----------



## dixson01974

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567279


----------



## tinouthedino

M5A97 is a beastly board for the price... the LLC on will overvolt ALOT depending on your CPU load at the time....Also they dont have any other setting other than On/Off - Auto is considered off

for instance running 4.8 you can set the LLC to enable at 1.4 and it will idle at 1.43 and at load, it will overvolt up to 1.5 at load...

at 5ghz I was stable at 1.52 but if I bench the LLC overvolts it up to 1.6


----------



## m0bius

How do I get in the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2567290


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> But then they may have passed the 125WTDP, which they would get hounded for, and what room for turbo? Plus, then few people could OC at all, need better stock coolers (the AIO AMD ones), etc.


They could just mark them as 140w'ers then people would be getting boards rated for it. Like the saber. ;p


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567279


4.4 ghz @ 1.48v?

I think I've seen better? Maybe I'm thinking 8350's.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> But then they may have passed the 125WTDP, which they would get hounded for, and what room for turbo? Plus, then few people could OC at all, need better stock coolers (the AIO AMD ones), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> They could just mark them as 140w'ers then people would be getting boards rated for it. Like the saber. ;p
Click to expand...

Actually, every single 900-series board (besides 2 from MSI) are rated for 140w.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 4.4 ghz @ 1.48v?
> I think I've seen better? Maybe I'm thinking 8350's.


Yeah think it was an [email protected] 4.7 on 1.44v using an asus board with extreme llc mode, using a D14 cooler.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> How do I get in the club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2567290


Holy...









Do you guys think the M5A99X EVO is "good enough," or should I spring for the SaberTooth, even if it is a rev. 1.0 (does that matter as much on that board?)?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> They could just mark them as 140w'ers then people would be getting boards rated for it. Like the saber. ;p


yeah but then more people would move to intel because "AMD can't lower TDP they obviously arn't good" which is untrue but welcome to the gneral market


----------



## piday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> How do I get in the club?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2567290


It this 24/7. Stable? Because if it is I really should invest in a watercooling kit!


----------



## stickg1

Man all the sudden mine started crashing on me. I run [email protected] when idle and it showed instability in my previous overclock. Then I would run IBT on just 10 runs and it would come back unstable. I had run IBT numerous times and OCCT as well and both showed stable for hours now all the sudden it's not.

I switched my overclocking method to mostly FSB, I'll test this and see if it's more stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567328


----------



## m0bius

I wish lol. I haven't gotten up that far. 30 minutes into p95 4.75GHz at 1.41v.

I actually validated that 5.27 at 1.425v, but the page didn't want to update, even though CPU-Z showed the correct voltage. I think I may have made too many submissions or something. I was just amused.

I'm doing maintenance on my loop at the moment so this is all done with an H100 p/p with Cougars.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah but then more people would move to intel because "AMD can't lower TDP they obviously arn't good" which is untrue but welcome to the gneral market


Intel fanboys will complain one way or another, as nothing is good unless it is intel, no matter the conditions.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Intel fanboys will complain one way or another, as nothing is good unless it is intel, no matter the conditions.


True however there are enough people that would go one way or another depending on powerconsumption


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

did anyone order their chip from Tigerdirect?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got really good news regarding a certain game for all you multi core CPU owners......Thats all I can say. Here is a screenie. Cant say wich game or id be banned for breaking NDA.


That with a 650ti?

we will have to see with a more powerful gpu gonna take alot more gpu power to play Crysis 3 with good frames with settings up then a 650ti.


----------



## omninmo

Arghhhh the despair! Cant make up my mind! Ud3, ud5 or sabertooth for an 8320 under water! The eternal quest to try and save some bucks but afraid of getting a gimped oc over being a cheapskate! :'(


----------



## FlanK3r

My max clock with 1.55V


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> My max clock with 1.55V


Water? Custom loop? whats the setup. ;p

Also looks like your only rocking 2 cores there.


----------



## FlanK3r

Cooling AMD Liquid cooler = Antec Kuhler 920. I have second PC system with H100, but there is another one


----------



## Covert_Death

So since we are talking boards (and not Intel/ram) how has the AS Rock 990FX extreme 4 preformed for people? I love the over clock I achieve on my 955 pii. I've had it up to 4.2 @1.4375v .... anyone touched a 8350 on it yet? How is this the v droop ???


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Whats wrong with UD3 rev 1.0?
Its working pretty good for me actually.

Got 4.95Ghz with FX8320 at 1.566v and the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1.0
There is a lot of vdroop, but not that bad








It's stable for 30 min on Prime, but i am scared to run more than 30 min, cuz temps wil hit 66C on noctua D14.

BTW, there is not much improvement comparing to to my previous FX8120 at 5Ghz, anyway (its AMD)









I post some cinebench soon


----------



## omninmo

Re-posting this question for more opinions..

Can a corsair 650tx handle a 8320 @ 4.8 to 5ghz oc together with 4870 crossfire? :-\


----------



## utnorris

NEWEGG DEALS!!

So if anyone is interested Newegg has 10% off select Gigabyte boards with code EMCJJNH37:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Depa=0&Description=PPSSMBPROMO1102&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL110212&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL110212-_-EMC-110212-Index-_-E0K-_-MB

Also, there are several open box units on Newegg currently;

CHV-Z - $195
Sabertooth Rev 2.0 - $142
Asrock Fatality - $135
Sabertooth Rev 1.0 - $131
Asus M5A99FX Pro - $116
Asrock Extreme 3 - $83

All good boards if you are looking for a replacement or need a new board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Whats wrong with UD3 rev 1.0?
> Its working pretty good for me actually.
> 
> Got 4.95Ghz with FX8320 at 1.566v and the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1.0
> There is a lot of vdroop, but not that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stable for 30 min on Prime, but i am scared to run more than 30 min, cuz temps wil hit 66C on noctua D14.
> 
> BTW, there is not much improvement comparing to to my previous FX8120 at 5Ghz, anyway (its AMD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post some cinebench soon


The problem is the lack of LLC, which would basically fix your vdroop issues.

I would suggest leaving C'n'Q on, to help negate your over-volt compensation.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Re-posting this question for more opinions..
> Can a corsair 650tx handle a 8320 @ 4.8 to 5ghz oc together with 4870 crossfire? :-\


I would say no..

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/304


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Re-posting this question for more opinions..
> Can a corsair 650tx handle a 8320 @ 4.8 to 5ghz oc together with 4870 crossfire? :-\
> 
> 
> 
> I would say no..
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/304
Click to expand...

That is total system load dude.

One 4870 takes 150w, so 2 round up to, I dunno, 325ish (which is generous considering Anand says 420w under load full-system). That leaves around 325 for the CPU. Assuming he doesn't have to shoot the volts up like crazy, it should be fine.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is total system load dude.
> One 4870 takes 150w, so 2 round up to, I dunno, 325ish (which is generous considering Anand says 285w). That leaves around 325 for the CPU. Assuming he doesn't have to shoot the volts up like crazy, it should be fine.


I know i just do not feel safe to say it is ok for somebody to be pushing a Psu close to it's Max.. Had to many kick the bucket that way.

You have to take in account HDD Fans cooler.. Overclocking gpus... the numbers are just to close for me to be comfortable to say it is 100% safe.

He could get a 850 watt Psu and be 100% safe and sell that one and not be to much into the 850.


----------



## pwnzilla61

I had 2 560ti sli oc'd with a [email protected] run a 650 ocz psu not even a bronze listing. and it was totally fine. All those extra components wont even reach no where near 100. should be fine.


----------



## omninmo

Well i do understand your point, though atm i lack the cash flow to upgrade all at once including psu.. maybe ill stick with a lower oc while i still have the 4870s or the tx650, dunno whicever i upgrade first..

Psu calculator puts my hypothetical rig @ 630w full load... a bit too close i suppose :'(


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Well i do understand your point, though atm i lack the cash flow to upgrade all at once including psu.. maybe ill stick with a lower oc while i still have the 4870s or the tx650, dunno whicever i upgrade first..
> Psu calculator puts my hypothetical rig @ 630w full load... a bit too close i suppose :'(


Go for a 750watt .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371052

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371049

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021


----------



## KyadCK

Yo, Hokies. I'm kinda doing this in the reviews thread too, but you actually have a chip that can do 5, so.

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1235200

CPU at 5Ghz, Ram at 1600 9-9-9-24. What you get with the same?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yo, Hokies. I'm kinda doing this in the reviews thread too, but you actually have a chip that can do 5, so.
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1235200
> CPU at 5Ghz, Ram at 1600 9-9-9-24. What you get with the same?


Pm me benchmark links to the more important ones and id me more then happy to run them so you can compare.

Im also running win 7 not a fan of windows 8 donno how much that matters,


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yo, Hokies. I'm kinda doing this in the reviews thread too, but you actually have a chip that can do 5, so.
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1235200
> CPU at 5Ghz, Ram at 1600 9-9-9-24. What you get with the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Pm me benchmark links to the more important ones and id me more then happy to run them so you can compare.
> 
> Im also running win 7 not a fan of windows 8 donno how much that matters,
Click to expand...

It shouldn't. I mean, ya never know, but is it really worth the effort to either of us to install the other OS?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im also running win 7 not a fan of windows 8 donno how much that matters,


As long as you have the retro-ported scheduler (it's a KB patch for windows 7, see one of my posts a handful of pages back) then the matter is trivial.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Im also running win 7 not a fan of windows 8 donno how much that matters,
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have the retro-ported scheduler (it's a KB patch for windows 7, see one of my posts a handful of pages back) then the matter is trivial.
Click to expand...

I'm the one on 8, he's got intel, shouldn't matter.

Unless this patch is for HT of course.


----------



## Tarnix

Oh, sorry. This thread goes so fast I can'T keep up!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I have arrived back home with the M5A99X EVO, I'll report back later with results...


----------



## Anonaru

Mm, using the FSB seems to be helping a lot! Up to 4.7 stable, and was even able to cut the voltage back! Running nice and cool on a Thermaltake 2.0Water Performer!

Cept the socket, which I'm convinced I'll be melting through the board soon, but who ISN'T having that problem with BD/PD?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonaru*
> 
> Mm, using the FSB seems to be helping a lot!


After having overclocked a Phenom II 1055T (locked multi), I just find it plain silly to overclock only the CPU multi. Bottlenecks will start happening everywhere.
Unlocked multipliers *helps*, but I think _it should not be the only overclocking method used._


----------



## Red1776

Hey look, Google Earth is 8-threaded....okay maybe not


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Whats wrong with UD3 rev 1.0?
> Its working pretty good for me actually.
> Got 4.95Ghz with FX8320 at 1.566v and the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1.0
> There is a lot of vdroop, but not that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stable for 30 min on Prime, but i am scared to run more than 30 min, cuz temps wil hit 66C on noctua D14.
> BTW, there is not much improvement comparing to to my previous FX8120 at 5Ghz, anyway (its AMD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post some cinebench soon


I bet sticking that chip in another board with LLC you could do 5ghz on 1.5V
The 2nd biggest thing I noticed going from the UD3 R1 was that the temps were so much cooler as well and I get higher score in benchmarks which I wasnt expecting but I imagin thats because the bios is better.

Difference between my 8120 and 8350 at the same clocks is 10-15% on most things. 2 things its 25% better and 1 thing (SSE) is 1.3% worse.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567279


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 4.4 ghz @ 1.48v?
> I think I've seen better? Maybe I'm thinking 8350's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah think it was an [email protected] 4.7 on 1.44v using an asus board with extreme llc mode, using a D14 cooler.


Sorry guys and gals. I was play around with my FSB and forgot to set it back.
Here is what I got.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2567755


----------



## Roadking

Just completed an hour of prime with my 8350. 4816 MHz @ 1.51v LLC @ ultra. Max CPU 68c and Max core 55c. HT and NB @ 2400 MHz. I may have hit my thermal limit, not sure if I should try for 4916 I would probably have to move my V core up to 1.55v or more. Any suggestions? Already have my ram lowered to 1866 with loose timings.


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Just completed an hour of prime with my 8350. 4816 MHz @ 1.51v LLC @ ultra. Max CPU 68c and Max core 55c. HT and NB @ 2400 MHz. I may have hit my thermal limit, not sure if I should try for 4916 I would probably have to move my V core up to 1.55v or more. Any suggestions? Already have my ram lowered to 1866 with loose timings.


From what I am reading, these chips aren't very likely to hit 5hz. Even with your cooling you're hitting a thermal wall?

Out of curiosity, did you buy the CVF post bios 0705? If not, did you get a new bios chip and swap it out?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you buy the CVF post bios 0705? If not, did you get a new bios chip and swap it out?


Changed out the bios a few months back. I was one of the lucky ones. Called ASUS and received the new chip 1 day later. Not certain I hit the wall just don't know if I should push past 55c core temp. I have booted @ 5016 and ran Cinebench, 3DMark11, and even played Skyrim for about an hour, but it certainly wasn't stable at the time. Wouldn't last a minute in prime before Id lose a core.


----------



## S1L3Nt

I'm on the edge of buying the processor. I might need to wait for the process to mature a bit before getting it... With those volts, i'm very sure I can hit 4.9ghz with the 8150.

What's your cpu vdda voltage at? And if and when the core fails, is it always the same core? I don't run prime because it just doesn't work with the proc (either unstable at stock or program is giving false positives). Can you see if you can do 20+ runs of linx/IBT at 5ghz? It could be possible that the instability is merely a false positive and ppl are just dumping massive amounts of unnecessary voltage into the chip.


----------



## The Sandman

Time for another round this weekend.
I've only had a little over 2 hours and was amazed that I reached 4.9 with auto voltage (1.38v Vcore) on the CHV-Z and 8350. No where near stable as you can imagine but still. I did run MaxMemm as I was simply looking at dram performance at various settings. Should be interesting.


----------



## Roadking

I never had much luck with prime with my 8150 either. IBT doesn't get along well with this 8350. If I can get 5GHz stable in prime I'll try IBT. VDDA is set to auto and reads 2.50v. Its almost always core 6 sometimes 7.


----------



## anubis44

ElectroGeek, I'm still waiting to hear your results with great....... ......... antici....... .......pation!

Seriously, I've been reading everything on FX-83xx overclocking motherboards/results the vast resources of a google searching can provide, and I'm looking myself at either the M5A99X EVO 2.0 or the Asus M5A99FX PRO 2.0. I'm leaning towards the latter, as I will probably go for a second Gigabyte 7950 Windforce (and flash it, too, to 1GHz using the Windforce 7970 bios on techpowerup.com), and the price difference is something ~$10 or so at my local computer store (Canadacomputers.com).

All that remains is that you tell me how your overclocking went! If the M5A99FX PRO 2.0 can essentially match the Sabretooth, then I'm sold on it.

Thanks!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you buy the CVF post bios 0705? If not, did you get a new bios chip and swap it out?
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out the bios a few months back. I was one of the lucky ones. Called ASUS and received the new chip 1 day later. Not certain I hit the wall just don't know if I should push *past 55c core temp*. I have booted @ 5016 and ran Cinebench, 3DMark11, and even played Skyrim for about an hour, but it certainly wasn't stable at the time. Wouldn't last a minute in prime before Id lose a core.
Click to expand...

C'mon, you've got a 83_50_ on a _CH V_, under a _custom loop_, and it isn't past 55C. Push it harder, come join the big boys at 5Ghz+.


----------



## Roadking

@SLN3T Tried 5016 had to up volts to 1.54 to boot. No luck wit IBT at standard or high. Prim failed right away
@KyadCK Ill give it another push tomorrow, getting late, don't want to fall asleep and wake up to smoke
Here's the last useless run


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> C'mon, you've got a 83_50_ on a _CH V_, under a _custom loop_, and it isn't past 55C. Push it harder, come join the big boys at 5Ghz+.


Ok. Did you hit 5.0+ in any Phenom II/Athlon II or just with the FX chips?
If you didn't hit 5.0ghz+ on any Phenom II/Athlon II then you need to go back to school.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477239


----------



## S1L3Nt

Stability is the goal and not suicides.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Stability is the goal and not suicides.


It was stable. I wouldn't post a suicide run.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> C'mon, you've got a 83_50_ on a _CH V_, under a _custom loop_, and it isn't past 55C. Push it harder, come join the big boys at 5Ghz+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Did you hit 5.0+ in any Phenom II/Athlon II or just with the FX chips?
> If you didn't hit 5.0ghz+ on any Phenom II/Athlon II then you need to go back to school.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477239
Click to expand...

Ah, you mean an x2 with enough voltage going through it to almost require DICE at minimum and even then never live to see a year. Not that impressive.

Also, I was going off the list in the OP where few have attained 5.0 or higher, mostly due to the lack of strong enough cooling or unwillingness to put in the volts to get there. But thanks for showing how well thing can be done when you aren't stuck in cooling limits of, i dunno, more then 2 cores. Do that on an x4 or better without DICE/LN2 and we'll talk.

And I actually got a Ph II x4 to 4.6 with 32GB under it on just an H100, so ya, teach me... Jerk.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> ElectroGeek, I'm still waiting to hear your results with great....... ......... antici....... .......pation!
> 
> Seriously, I've been reading everything on FX-83xx overclocking motherboards/results the vast resources of a google searching can provide, and I'm looking myself at either the M5A99X EVO 2.0 or the Asus M5A99FX PRO 2.0. I'm leaning towards the latter, as I will probably go for a second Gigabyte 7950 Windforce (and flash it, too, to 1GHz using the Windforce 7970 bios on techpowerup.com), and the price difference is something ~$10 or so at my local computer store (Canadacomputers.com).
> 
> All that remains is that you tell me how your overclocking went! If the M5A99FX PRO 2.0 can essentially match the Sabretooth, then I'm sold on it.
> 
> Thanks!


Well...

I installed the M5A99X EVO, that went rather uneventfully. I didn't even have to re-install Windows, I just uninstalled the previous motherboard's drivers before disassembling the computer. I also updated the BIOS to the most recent version.

I have booted as high as 4.9 GHz and run CineBench, but it was not IBT stable. Proof:



As you can see, I have hit a thermal wall (to put it mildly). I guess my next paycheck will go to an H100 or TT Water 2.0 Extreme...









I am currently running at 4.7 GHz, where the temps are nice and acceptable, except when running IBT.

The motherboard itself has many options, it seems to be quite capable of nice overclocks. I just need better cooling.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> ElectroGeek, I'm still waiting to hear your results with great....... ......... antici....... .......pation!
> 
> Seriously, I've been reading everything on FX-83xx overclocking motherboards/results the vast resources of a google searching can provide, and I'm looking myself at either the M5A99X EVO 2.0 or the Asus M5A99FX PRO 2.0. I'm leaning towards the latter, as I will probably go for a second Gigabyte 7950 Windforce (and flash it, too, to 1GHz using the Windforce 7970 bios on techpowerup.com), and the price difference is something ~$10 or so at my local computer store (Canadacomputers.com).
> 
> All that remains is that you tell me how your overclocking went! If the M5A99FX PRO 2.0 can essentially match the Sabretooth, then I'm sold on it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Well...
> 
> I installed the M5A99X EVO, that went rather uneventfully. I didn't even have to re-install Windows, I just uninstalled the previous motherboard's drivers before disassembling the computer. I also updated the BIOS to the most recent version.
> 
> I have booted as high as 4.9 GHz and run CineBench, but it was not IBT stable. Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have hit a thermal wall (to put it mildly). I guess my next paycheck will go to an H100 or TT Water 2.0 Extreme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently running at 4.7 GHz, where the temps are nice and acceptable, except when running IBT.
> 
> The motherboard itself has many options, it seems to be quite capable of nice overclocks. I just need better cooling.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm overestimating your cooler, but I don't think a H100 will be worth $120 for what upgrade it'll give. Why not look at a RASA kit at this point? Or whatever CoolerMaster's expandable AIO kit was.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> It was stable. I wouldn't post a suicide run.


rofl:doh:...

Man, I tested many, many Phenoms II and noone hit 5 GHz stable, is really nice bull****. For others, Im from Extreme OC community, so I know many world TOp overclockers as Chew*, MAD, Shamino, Andre, Dinos etc. No one had Phenom II stable at 5GHz, only few validation around 5 GHz with very high voltage. Max stable what i Saw was one 955 BE 10xx series at 4500 MHz aircooled. My best hit 4300 MHz and with LN2 about 6770 MHz.


----------



## stickg1

I'm having a little trouble lately. Or maybe my stress and stability testing wasn't thorough enough before. I thought I had 4.7GHz stable, it started failing in [email protected], so I dialed back to 4.6GHz and same thing happened after a couple of days. Now I'm back to 4.5GHz









Anyone with a UD3 rev 1.1 want to share some key settings with me?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> @SLN3T Tried 5016 had to up volts to 1.54 to boot. No luck wit IBT at standard or high. Prim failed right away
> @KyadCK Ill give it another push tomorrow, getting late, don't want to fall asleep and wake up to smoke
> Here's the last useless run


If you try to boot at a lower voltage, say like 1.48v, does it just freeze? or do you get a BSOD? Should be able to at least be able to boot at that voltage, unless you have something else causing issues. Have you tried with only 2 DRAM sticks installed? Looks like you are running 4X4 GB sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Well...
> I installed the M5A99X EVO, that went rather uneventfully. I didn't even have to re-install Windows, I just uninstalled the previous motherboard's drivers before disassembling the computer. I also updated the BIOS to the most recent version.
> I have booted as high as 4.9 GHz and run CineBench, but it was not IBT stable. Proof:.....


I agree with KyadCK, that a H100 would probably only be a little better than your Air Cooler.
Which leads to the question....why are you hitting almost 70 Celsius running Cinebench.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I just cancel my 8350 order and I ordered an 8320







I couldn't wait anymore!!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> @SLN3T Tried 5016 had to up volts to 1.54 to boot. No luck wit IBT at standard or high. Prim failed right away
> @KyadCK Ill give it another push tomorrow, getting late, don't want to fall asleep and wake up to smoke
> Here's the last useless run


What bus/multiplier combo are you using? You need to use both to break 5ghz. You can not just raise the multiplier. What works best for me is bus between 214 and 225 and multiplier between 22.5 and 23.5. Temps are fine if you stay below mid 60s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Well...
> I installed the M5A99X EVO, that went rather uneventfully. I didn't even have to re-install Windows, I just uninstalled the previous motherboard's drivers before disassembling the computer. I also updated the BIOS to the most recent version.
> I have booted as high as 4.9 GHz and run CineBench, but it was not IBT stable. Proof:
> As you can see, I have hit a thermal wall (to put it mildly). I guess my next paycheck will go to an H100 or TT Water 2.0 Extreme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently running at 4.7 GHz, where the temps are nice and acceptable, except when running IBT.
> The motherboard itself has many options, it seems to be quite capable of nice overclocks. I just need better cooling.


I would still reinstall. Performance was really bad when I booted into my old W7 install. I scored mid 5s in Cinebench R11.5 at 4ghz, and re-installing put me closer to 7.

Also, to whoever is thinking of the H100. Get an XSPC Raystorm kit. The 720 pump that ships with those XSPC kits likes lower resistance blocks, and the Raystorm is lower resistance. It took forever for me to find a review comparing the two, but Raystorm beat the Rasa with the same radiator by like 5 or 10c.

If you grab an XSPC kit with the D5 pump, you can go Rasa though. I'm pretty sure all of them ship with the other pumps though.


----------



## 12Cores

This chip hit some kind of wall at 4.8ghz. Temps are fine at 4.9 & 5ghz, but I just cannot get it stable. But I am happy with 4.8ghz because the cpu is still faster than my fx-8120 @ 5ghz 1.54v. The 8120 only hit 8.16 points in cinebench @ 5ghz 1.54v with a very unstable overclock. The 8320 hit 8.31 stable at 1.47v, I can live with that. My everyday overclock with the 8120 was just 4.75ghz @ 1.5v and that overclock only hit 7.80 points in cinebench. This is decent improvement for me, 1055T and 8120 SOLD!


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> What bus/multiplier combo are you using? You need to use both to break 5ghz. You can not just raise the multiplier. What works best for me is bus between 214 and 225 and multiplier between 22.5 and 23.5. Temps are fine if you stay below mid 60s.
> 
> Early on I tried that without much success but that was before I tweaked the ram. Gonna give it a shot today.


----------



## S1L3Nt

I am starting to think that the multiplier is the culprit from what I am reading. Something like the 8150, vdda feeds volts to the multiplier circuit. It seems like the people who are hitting 5ghz are using a combination of fsb and multi.

Just my thoughts on whats happening. I am trying to get my 8150 as high as possible before i jump the gun on the 8350.

4.8ghz stable currently at 1.465v: 234 x 20.5 where as it was not stable at 200x24.

Keep up the good work folks.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> What bus/multiplier combo are you using? You need to use both to break 5ghz. You can not just raise the multiplier. What works best for me is bus between 214 and 225 and multiplier between 22.5 and 23.5. Temps are fine if you stay below mid 60s.
> Early on I tried that without much success but that was before I tweaked the ram. Gonna give it a shot today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lower NB to 2200mhz. If your bus leaves you with something like 2300mhz, go below 2200mhz just to get the most out of your CPU. It's a hell of a lot easier to come back and just bump that multi when you get your bus dialed in than it is to juggle all of the different clocks.
> 
> I would suggest the same for ram and HT as well. Also, I don't know if you saw this earlier, but Piledriver likes PLL voltage. It is called vdccsa or something in other boards and PLL on gigas.
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> I am starting to think that the multiplier is the culprit from what I am reading. Something like the 8150, vdda feeds volts to the multiplier circuit. It seems like the people who are hitting 5ghz are using a combination of fsb and multi.
> Just my thoughts on whats happening. I am trying to get my 8150 as high as possible before i jump the gun on the 8350.
> 4.8ghz stable currently at 1.465v: 234 x 20.5 where as it was not stable at 200x24.
> Keep up the good work folks.


From my understanding to get a solid OC is that you first find your highest multiplier ratio at volts. Then find the highest FSB ratio at volts. Then set the volts accordingly

I.E. 5GHz @ 1.5v at 24multi
250 FSB at 1.3v

then after that you do the fine tunings.. Am i wrong?

I think the people that do one or the other are only halfway there and have a huge room to improve


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> From my understanding to get a solid OC is that you first find your highest multiplier ratio at volts. Then find the highest FSB ratio at volts. Then set the volts accordingly
> I.E. 5GHz @ 1.5v at 24multi
> 250 FSB at 1.3v
> then after that you do the fine tunings.. Am i wrong?
> I think the people that do one or the other are only halfway there and have a huge room to improve


Determining the max base clock will allow you to play with your ram, nb and ht speeds. Usually if the multiplier is capable of hitting, lets say 31x, then theoretically you don't have to touch the fsb at all as these are unlocked processors. Unfortunately, I do not believe you can set the fsb to lets say 150 or 100. Therefore to test if the multiplier circuit is holding the oc back, you must play with a combination of fsb and multi.

Could some of the 5ghz+ owners give some insight on this? Does increasing cpu vdda voltage help stabilize a high multi overclock?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> From my understanding to get a solid OC is that you first find your highest multiplier ratio at volts. Then find the highest FSB ratio at volts. Then set the volts accordingly
> I.E. 5GHz @ 1.5v at 24multi
> 250 FSB at 1.3v
> then after that you do the fine tunings.. Am i wrong?
> I think the people that do one or the other are only halfway there and have a huge room to improve


^^ Mostly. I haven't seen much talk about ram. If you don't get your ram stable and figure out how high it can be stable at default bios settings, it's like [email protected]%ing in the wind. Unstable ram can ruin every effort at a fsb oc. Everyone seems to be talking about everything, but ram. You're not going to get a top notch oc without some high performance ram. It's like buying an FX cpu, good mobo and skimping on the psu or ram. All about your hardware getting along. Just my


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm having a little trouble lately. Or maybe my stress and stability testing wasn't thorough enough before. I thought I had 4.7GHz stable, it started failing in [email protected], so I dialed back to 4.6GHz and same thing happened after a couple of days. Now I'm back to 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a UD3 rev 1.1 want to share some key settings with me?


I would love to, but the voltage required would make your 620 sad.

PLL: 2.695v
CPU: 1.5v
RAM: 1.515 (There's a tiny bit of vdroop on ram, about .015v, but it's consistent)
LLC: High

Multi: 25
FSB: 200 (I still don't seem able to do FSB tweaks like you did, strange)
NB: 2200
HT: 2200
RAM: 1600 9-9-9-24

PLL played a large part in reducing CPU volts and thus temps.


----------



## Roadking

Okay Ive tried a couple of different FSB combos and uped the PLL (VDDA) I keep getting Maximum number of warnings in prime. @ 1.54v should i increase?


----------



## anubis44

OK, thanks very much! I'm just about to go out and grab an Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 right now. Can't get a hold of an FX-8350 right away, however. The suspense might kill me.


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would love to, but the voltage required would make your 620 sad.
> PLL: 2.695v
> CPU: 1.5v
> RAM: 1.515 (There's a tiny bit of vdroop on ram, about .015v, but it's consistent)
> LLC: High
> Multi: 25
> FSB: 200 (I still don't seem able to do FSB tweaks like you did, strange)
> NB: 2200
> HT: 2200
> RAM: 1600 9-9-9-24
> PLL played a large part in reducing CPU volts and thus temps.


So it does sound like the multiplier circuit is what was limiting your oc. So theoretically, upping the fsb and lowing the multi should yield the same result as upping ur PLL voltage (assuming PLL is the same as CPU VDDA for me).

What happens when you up the fsb?


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Okay Ive tried a couple of different FSB combos and uped the PLL (VDDA) I keep getting Maximum number of warnings in prime. @ 1.54v should i increase?


What are you currently running at? Clock, bclk, ht, nb, vdda volts, cpu volts please.

Have you tried IBT? Does it error out as well?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would love to, but the voltage required would make your 620 sad.
> PLL: 2.695v
> CPU: 1.5v
> RAM: 1.515 (There's a tiny bit of vdroop on ram, about .015v, but it's consistent)
> LLC: High
> Multi: 25
> FSB: 200 (I still don't seem able to do FSB tweaks like you did, strange)
> NB: 2200
> HT: 2200
> RAM: 1600 9-9-9-24
> PLL played a large part in reducing CPU volts and thus temps.
> 
> 
> 
> So it does sound like the multiplier circuit is what was limiting your oc. So theoretically, upping the fsb and lowing the multi should yield the same result as upping ur PLL voltage (assuming PLL is the same as CPU VDDA for me).
> 
> What happens when you up the fsb?
Click to expand...

Everything from 201 to 300 is unstable.

Giga is not Asus, they do not OC the same. All the big Giga OCs are with Multi alone.


----------



## wolvers

Guys, I need some guidance here.

So far, I've got the 8320 up to 200x22 (4.4ghz) with 1.38v. But where should I go from here? Keep going up with multipliers, or go back to 20x and see how high I can get with the FSB?

Gonna quickly try 23x while I wait.


----------



## endevite

My current progress with pushing low voltages on air (Xigmatek Aegir single fan).
[email protected]@1.356v at max load.
Memory RipjawsX 2133 CL11 (the red stuff) @ 7-8-7-20-1t 1.65v 1600mhz, Sabertooth 990FX rev1/1604 with medium mode llc on cpu. Max temp is around 56/57c on core and 66/68 on socket depending on night or day with cinebench+IBT+a physics test+a calc test+memtest all going at the same time.

Not doing any maxmem tests anymore as anything else test wise shows better timings and or more mhz do actually matter on this IMC. So at this point I think maxmem runs bad on bd/pd for whatever reason. Anyone have a link to an older version than 1.99?

Geekbench link:
http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1238331

Cpuid Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2568540

And now for the images.

Cinebench 11.5:


Mix of cpuid and memory+ibt:


Best memory score From Aida64's Memory and Cache test:


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Got a question for you guys. I am overclocking my 6300 and under prime its stable at 4.4ghz at 1.37v plays games great, folds perfectly fine, never BSOD's. However when I turn computer on from a cold boot every once in awhile it won't post. fans spin up but nothing. If I power off then back on it boots just fine. But only fails on a cold boot every so often. Could this indicate a bad OC even though it passes everything else? or maybe a separate issue?

EDIT: sorry for posting in here but its almost same chip so hoping to just get quick advice. thansk


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everything from 201 to 300 is unstable.
> Giga is not Asus, they do not OC the same. All the big Giga OCs are with Multi alone.


That is not true. I am roughly 5060mhz with 215 FSB and 23.5x multi on a new UD5 Gigabyte. I can run up to 225 on bus before I have problems.


----------



## Roadking

FSB OC seems to be a no go for me, so went back to multiplier and 200 FSB

multi @ 25
Vcore 1.55v
VDDA 2.65v
DDR1600
CPU/NB 1.25v
NB&HT 2200
Max core 56c
Mac CPU 63c
Prime ran for about 12 min before crash. How much voltage can this chip safely take?


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> FSB OC seems to be a no go for me, so went back to multiplier and 200 FSB
> multi @ 25
> Vcore 1.55v
> VDDA 2.65v
> DDR1600
> CPU/NB 1.25v
> NB&HT 2200
> Max core 56c
> Mac CPU 63c
> Prime ran for about 12 min before crash. How much voltage can this chip safely take?


That CPU/NB voltage seems quite high. Unless I'm missing something, the default should be around 1.1v.

Remember to change your ram/nb/ht ratios. You have a CVF, FSB OC must be viable. If not, there is a bios issue.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Got a question for you guys. I am overclocking my 6300 and under prime its stable at 4.4ghz at 1.37v plays games great, folds perfectly fine, never BSOD's. However when I turn computer on from a cold boot every once in awhile it won't post. fans spin up but nothing. If I power off then back on it boots just fine. But only fails on a cold boot every so often. Could this indicate a bad OC even though it passes everything else? or maybe a separate issue?
> EDIT: sorry for posting in here but its almost same chip so hoping to just get quick advice. thansk


This seems similar to me, but every once in awhile from a cold boot, my computer would bsod at the windows logo. This started after I updated my bios to support my new 8350. No idea why it does this.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> FSB OC seems to be a no go for me, so went back to multiplier and 200 FSB
> multi @ 25
> Vcore 1.55v
> VDDA 2.65v
> DDR1600
> CPU/NB 1.25v
> NB&HT 2200
> Max core 56c
> Mac CPU 63c
> Prime ran for about 12 min before crash. How much voltage can this chip safely take?
> 
> 
> 
> That CPU/NB voltage seems quite high. Unless I'm missing something, the default should be around 1.1v.
> 
> Remember to change your ram/nb/ht ratios. You have a CVF, FSB OC must be viable. If not, there is a bios issue.
Click to expand...

The default is 1.2v.

However, since he's running stock NB speeds, why run above stock NB volts?


----------



## wolvers

Does 10 runs of IBT count as stable? It's good enough for me tbh, IBT is so well beyond any normal use IMO.



Gonna try 210x22 and see how I get on.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Does 10 runs of IBT count as stable? It's good enough for me tbh, IBT is so well beyond any normal use IMO.
> 
> Gonna try 210x22 and see how I get on.


I thought so at one point until I was testing my 1.380v 4.8ghz setup, you can have intermittent fails. I would suggest running [email protected]+cinebench to really squeeze it


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> rofl:doh:...
> Man, I tested many, many Phenoms II and noone hit 5 GHz stable, is really nice bull****. For others, Im from Extreme OC community, so I know many world TOp overclockers as Chew*, MAD, Shamino, Andre, Dinos etc. No one had Phenom II stable at 5GHz, only few validation around 5 GHz with very high voltage. Max stable what i Saw was one 955 BE 10xx series at 4500 MHz aircooled. My best hit 4300 MHz and with LN2 about 6770 MHz.


Yes it was stable. I had about 10 pound of DICE left so I stress test cpu for 6 hour before I ran out.


----------



## wolvers

OK will do. Haven't done any OCing for while so feeling a bit rusty!


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> That is not true. I am roughly 5060mhz with 215 FSB and 23.5x multi on a new UD5 Gigabyte. I can run up to 225 on bus before I have problems.


sdlvx can you post your bios voltage settings, I am about to go and get a UD5 as my UD7 with no LLC is killing me.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The default is 1.2v.
> However, since he's running stock NB speeds, why run above stock NB volts?


Glad you pointed that out. 1.26v was from an earlier setting, didn't realize I hadn't moved it back to stock. Just ran Prime again at the 30 min mark core temp jumped to 60c, I got scared an shut it down. If I lower the CPU/NB back to stock will that effect core temp at all?

multi @ 25
Vcore 1.56v
VDDA 2.65v
DDR1600
CPU/NB 1.25v will decrease to 1.2 on next run
NB&HT 2200


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Does 10 runs of IBT count as stable? It's good enough for me tbh, IBT is so well beyond any normal use IMO.
> 
> Gonna try 210x22 and see how I get on.


need at least 60 in my books. I can still get an error even at 40 [email protected] certain clocks. I was stable with 10 [email protected] but not 30.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> need at least 60 in my books. I can still get an error even at 40 [email protected] certain clocks. I was stable with 10 [email protected] but not 30.


That's why when I'm really railing it, I run IBT and Cinebench at the same time, I can push higher temps and load than with IBT on its own.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The default is 1.2v.
> However, since he's running stock NB speeds, why run above stock NB volts?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you pointed that out. 1.26v was from an earlier setting, didn't realize I hadn't moved it back to stock. Just ran Prime again at the 30 min mark core temp jumped to 60c, I got scared an shut it down. If I lower the CPU/NB back to stock will that effect core temp at all?
> 
> multi @ 25
> Vcore 1.56v
> VDDA 2.65v
> DDR1600
> CPU/NB 1.25v will decrease to 1.2 on next run
> NB&HT 2200
Click to expand...

Not sure why 60 core freaks you out, but yes NB volts effect cpu temp.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Got a question for you guys. I am overclocking my 6300 and under prime its stable at 4.4ghz at 1.37v plays games great, folds perfectly fine, never BSOD's. However when I turn computer on from a cold boot every once in awhile it won't post. fans spin up but nothing. If I power off then back on it boots just fine. But only fails on a cold boot every so often. Could this indicate a bad OC even though it passes everything else? or maybe a separate issue?
> EDIT: sorry for posting in here but its almost same chip so hoping to just get quick advice. thansk


Anyone? Really infuriating problem.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Also, to whoever is thinking of the H100. Get an XSPC Raystorm kit. The 720 pump that ships with those XSPC kits likes lower resistance blocks, and the Raystorm is lower resistance. It took forever for me to find a review comparing the two, but Raystorm beat the Rasa with the same radiator by like 5 or 10c.
> 
> If you grab an XSPC kit with the D5 pump, you can go Rasa though. I'm pretty sure all of them ship with the other pumps though.


I think you all are seriously overestimating my cooler. Despite its enormous size, it is designed for silence, rather than performance. Maybe I should mount one of those 300cfm Delta fans on it...









Do you mean a Raystorm kit like this one (sorry, the text editor isn't working for me right now): http://www.xoxide.com/xsp-craystorm750rs240watercoolingkit.html?gclid=CLO2-8DSs7MCFYw-MgodVFsAyA

Price isn't too bad... Would the performance be better than an H100 or the like?

Also, what is the safe limit for the socket temp?


----------



## S1L3Nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Anyone? Really infuriating problem.


sounds like ram or north bridge instability to me. How long did you run prime for and was it blend test or small ffts test?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I think you all are seriously overestimating my cooler. Despite its enormous size, it is designed for silence, rather than performance. Maybe I should mount one of those 300cfm Delta fans on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean a Raystorm kit like this one (sorry, the text editor isn't working for me right now): http://www.xoxide.com/xsp-craystorm750rs240watercoolingkit.html?gclid=CLO2-8DSs7MCFYw-MgodVFsAyA
> Price isn't too bad... Would the performance be better than an H100 or the like?
> Also, what is the safe limit for the socket temp?


http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6

RS 360 is what I have and it keeps this chip pretty cool. I was running 1.6vcore with no temp problems at all, but I backed it down since that was scaring me for 24/7 usage.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

Raystorm RS 360 is the best bang for your buck from what I have seen. $162 for 10c better than H100 at 1.45v on a nehalem.

I just ran distilled water in my loop, nothing fancy.

I can get volts, but off the top of my head I'm pretty much:

2.7v PLL/VDDA
1.55v vcore
1.38v CPU NB
1.515v RAM

Everything else I believe is stock. Voltage is set to about 1.52 but LLC on high puts me to 1.55v under load, and I'd rather have more volts under load and lower volt without load. I realize those volts are high but AMD could probably use another customer for an FX 8350.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6
> RS 360 is what I have and it keeps this chip pretty cool. I was running 1.6vcore with no temp problems at all, but I backed it down since that was scaring me for 24/7 usage.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> Raystorm RS 360 is the best bang for your buck from what I have seen. $162 for 10c better than H100 at 1.45v on a nehalem.
> I just ran distilled water in my loop, nothing fancy.
> I can get volts, but off the top of my head I'm pretty much:
> 2.7v PLL/VDDA
> 1.55v vcore
> 1.38v CPU NB
> 1.515v RAM
> Everything else I believe is stock. Voltage is set to about 1.52 but LLC on high puts me to 1.55v under load, and I'd rather have more volts under load and lower volt without load. I realize those volts are high but AMD could probably use another customer for an FX 8350.


What is your [email protected]?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> sounds like ram or north bridge instability to me. How long did you run prime for and was it blend test or small ffts test?


Ram or northridge are all stock. Ran prime for 18 hours. It did it again when I got home right now, cold boot nothing, turn off then back on boots perfect.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> What is your [email protected]5v?


a little over 5ghz.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not sure why 60 core freaks you out, but yes NB volts effect cpu temp.


Last run was 60c core temp 71c cpu temp. I thought 60c was max core temp. and I cant get there without 1.56v.


----------



## Covert_Death

so anyone overclocking with a ASRock 990FX Extreme4???? im curious to see how my board will preform when i get my 8350


----------



## tinouthedino

CHV- Z

FSB - 217
VDDA - 2.7v
Vcore - . 1.536

HTT - 2600
CPU/NB - 2600

RAM - 2032 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2568803

A question regarding extreme stability, if your workload never sees all 8 cores at 100% load, would it be more realistic to test something like 4 threads when testing for every day stability. say if you got errors at 16 runs of IBT, but you can go forever with IBT on 4 threads does that still count as unstable?

Its something that has been on my mind for a while now, Why do people test for these extreme cases of stability? I figured on CPU's with fewer cores, when applications can have your cpu usage at 100% for extended periods of time it would be very important. but I never have seen my CPU get anymore load than 50-60% and thats on games that utilize 4 cores


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I think you all are seriously overestimating my cooler. Despite its enormous size, it is designed for silence, rather than performance. Maybe I should mount one of those 300cfm Delta fans on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean a Raystorm kit like this one (sorry, the text editor isn't working for me right now): http://www.xoxide.com/xsp-craystorm750rs240watercoolingkit.html?gclid=CLO2-8DSs7MCFYw-MgodVFsAyA
> Price isn't too bad... Would the performance be better than an H100 or the like?
> Also, what is the safe limit for the socket temp?


Yeah, a Raystorm will definitely be better. At anyrate I got this with mine.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> CHV- Z
> FSB - 217
> VDDA - 2.7v
> Vcore - . 1.536
> HTT - 2600
> CPU/NB - 2600
> RAM - 2032 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2568803
> A question regarding extreme stability, if your workload never sees all 8 cores at 100% load, would it be more realistic to test something like 4 threads when testing for every day stability. say if you got errors at 16 runs of IBT, but you can go forever with IBT on 4 threads does that still count as unstable?
> Its something that has been on my mind for a while now, Why do people test for these extreme cases of stability? I figured on CPU's with fewer cores, when applications can have your cpu usage at 100% for extended periods of time it would be very important. but I never have seen my CPU get anymore load than 50-60% and thats on games that utilize 4 cores


YES. If you cannot pass, you are not stable. Can cause crashing, corrupt drives, bsod, random freezing, fps drops in game, and many other factors can be issued. If you cannot pass even close to 30 runs you are clearly not stable. You guys need to pass long extended test, or you will see some sort of failure. I see a lot of people posting validations expecting it be stable yet no where near stable.


----------



## Krusher33

Raystorms are da bomb from what I hear. Been tempted many times to switch out my Rasa with one.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Raystorms are da bomb from what I hear. Been tempted many times to switch out my Rasa with one.


They are quite good. Very pleasing to the eyes as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got really good news regarding a certain game for all you multi core CPU owners......Thats all I can say. Here is a screenie. Cant say wich game or id be banned for breaking NDA.


I know what game that was on









Needless to say i will be very please with the 8350 on that one.. its kinda why i have been upgrading is to play that game in particular


----------



## tinouthedino

Those settings are stable, I just have a thermal wall, I am not able to do it without assistance from the cold winter air from the window. so If I pass 30 runs at those settings, it would be safe to run that 24/7 seeing as my day to day workload does not ever reach 100% cpu usage on all 8 cores?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> Those settings are stable, I just have a thermal wall, I am not able to do it without assistance from the cold winter air from the window. so If I pass 30 runs at those settings, it would be safe to run that 24/7 seeing as my day to day workload does not ever reach 100% cpu usage on all 8 cores?


Run 60 iterations if that works move to a couple of hours with prime 95. It doesn't matter if you use 100%, your cpu could still hiccup and cough up the wrong numbers.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I think you all are seriously overestimating my cooler. Despite its enormous size, it is designed for silence, rather than performance. Maybe I should mount one of those 300cfm Delta fans on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean a Raystorm kit like this one (sorry, the text editor isn't working for me right now): http://www.xoxide.com/xsp-craystorm750rs240watercoolingkit.html?gclid=CLO2-8DSs7MCFYw-MgodVFsAyA
> Price isn't too bad... Would the performance be better than an H100 or the like?
> Also, what is the safe limit for the socket temp?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6
> 
> RS 360 is what I have and it keeps this chip pretty cool. I was running 1.6vcore with no temp problems at all, but I backed it down since that was scaring me for 24/7 usage.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> Raystorm RS 360 is the best bang for your buck from what I have seen. $162 for 10c better than H100 at 1.45v on a nehalem.
> 
> I just ran distilled water in my loop, nothing fancy.
> 
> I can get volts, but off the top of my head I'm pretty much:
> 
> 2.7v PLL/VDDA
> 1.55v vcore
> 1.38v CPU NB
> 1.515v RAM
> 
> Everything else I believe is stock. Voltage is set to about 1.52 but LLC on high puts me to 1.55v under load, and I'd rather have more volts under load and lower volt without load. I realize those volts are high but AMD could probably use another customer for an FX 8350.
Click to expand...

0_o That thing is huge! Where would I put that in my case? Idk if I could even fit a 240 inside my case, the motherboard is already rather close to the top of the case.


----------



## omninmo

Ok folks think i finally made up my mind and am about to pull the tigger on a sabertooth rev 1, an 8320 and a kit of 8gb crucial ballistix tactical cl8 1600mhz..

Just a couple questions, please help out if you can!

Any known compatibility issues between this board and memory?

Seeing its a rev 1 sabertooth, will i need another am3 cpu to flash the newest bios or will it work out of the box with the 8320 enough so that i can manually flash the latest official bios with vishera support?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> CHV- Z
> FSB - 217
> VDDA - 2.7v
> Vcore - . 1.536
> HTT - 2600
> CPU/NB - 2600
> RAM - 2032 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2568803
> A question regarding extreme stability, if your workload never sees all 8 cores at 100% load, would it be more realistic to test something like 4 threads when testing for every day stability. say if you got errors at 16 runs of IBT, but you can go forever with IBT on 4 threads does that still count as unstable?
> Its something that has been on my mind for a while now, Why do people test for these extreme cases of stability? I figured on CPU's with fewer cores, when applications can have your cpu usage at 100% for extended periods of time it would be very important. but I never have seen my CPU get anymore load than 50-60% and thats on games that utilize 4 cores


Good question! There is no handbook that says: " you are only stable if you pass 20 runs of IBT ". I personally do 10 with memory @ 5-10 mb below max. I don't care what joe blow says. That is stable to me and many others. And other people would argue it isn't. On average, no cpu or system will EVER see that kind of load in the most demanding of situations. I.E, Someone told someone that 20 runs is "stable".








Run your 60 passes of IBT 5 times a day and then wonder why your cpu is degrading after 6-8 months of use.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> 0_o That thing is huge! Where would I put that in my case? Idk if I could even fit a 240 inside my case, the motherboard is already rather close to the top of the case.


I mounted it on the outside. I went to Ace hardware and bought a piece of metal stock for $5, cut it up with a grinder, and drilled screw holes in it. I then proceeded to take 6 b-gears 120mm blasters and put them in a push pull config. I had to buy longer screws and spacers to mount everything the way I did.

It looks pretty crazy. I think if my computer had wings it could probably fly away.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Good question! There is no handbook that says: " you are only stable if you pass 20 runs of IBT ". I personally do 10 with memory @ 5-10 mb below max. I don't care what joe blow says. That is stable to me and many others. And other people would argue it isn't. On average, no cpu or system will EVER see that kind of load in the most demanding of situations. I.E, Someone told someone that 20 runs is "stable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run your 60 passes of IBT 5 times a day and then wonder why your cpu is degrading after 6-8 months of use.


mine OC passes 10 runs of IBT but freezes sometimes on 20 runs.

It also renders HD video, 3 hours straight, 100% load on all cores, completely stabel







and has never once given me a BSOD or any other such instability.

i like IBT!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> 0_o That thing is huge! Where would I put that in my case? Idk if I could even fit a 240 inside my case, the motherboard is already rather close to the top of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted it on the outside. I went to Ace hardware and bought a piece of metal stock for $5, cut it up with a grinder, and drilled screw holes in it. I then proceeded to take 6 b-gears 120mm blasters and put them in a push pull config. I had to buy longer screws and spacers to mount everything the way I did.
> 
> It looks pretty crazy. I think if my computer had wings it could probably fly away.
Click to expand...

That setup sounds interesting, can you post pics of it?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Good question! There is no handbook that says: " you are only stable if you pass 20 runs of IBT ". I personally do 10 with memory @ 5-10 mb below max. I don't care what joe blow says. That is stable to me and many others. And other people would argue it isn't. On average, no cpu or system will EVER see that kind of load in the most demanding of situations. I.E, Someone told someone that 20 runs is "stable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run your 60 passes of IBT 5 times a day and then wonder why your cpu is degrading after 6-8 months of use.


You should be able to run ibt, all the time without your cpu degrading. Not my problem when
you people start getting random shutdowns and having to hit your cmos button.


----------



## wolvers

What's sort of HT link and CPU/NB frequency should I be aiming for? I've been keeping it around 2200 so far but was wondering if there is any point going higher if I'm not running the RAM at that speed?

Can you tell i'm a noob at clocking AMDs?


----------



## Therdstoneover

I was able to get 4.612ghz stable, i ran this in prime95 for 41 hours without a single problem here is a detailed set-up, my temps was between 52-59 degrees Celsius, with a room temp of about 68 degrees Fahrenheit. Questions just ask.

Crosshair V Formula: BIOS 1703
CPU Ratio: 20.5
Turbo Core: Disabled
CPU Bus: 225
Memory Frequency: 1800
CPU/NB: 2550mhz
HT Link Speed: 2700mhz
CPU Spread Sp.: Disabled
CPU Voltage: 1.425000
DRAM Voltage: 1.55000
CPU/LLC: Ultra High
CPU/NB: High
CPU Volt OCP: 140% (Yes its RED)
CPU/NB VOLT OCP: 130%
CPU PWM Phase Control: Extreme
VRM Over Temp Protection: Enabled
CPU Voltage Freq.: Auto
CPU PWM Mode: T. Probe


----------



## Papermilk

How do you think the Fx 8350 would be for gaming?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> That setup sounds interesting, can you post pics of it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> How do you think the Fx 8350 would be for gaming?


Great! well if you are into newer games that have newer engines that us more than 2-4 cores/threads


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> You should be able to run ibt, all the time without your cpu degrading. Not my problem when
> you people start getting random shutdowns and having to hit your cmos button.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> CHV- Z
> 
> FSB - 217
> VDDA - 2.7v
> Vcore - . 1.536
> 
> HTT - 2600
> CPU/NB - 2600
> 
> RAM - 2032 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2568803
> 
> A question regarding extreme stability, if your workload never sees all 8 cores at 100% load, would it be more realistic to test something like 4 threads when testing for every day stability. say if you got errors at 16 runs of IBT, but you can go forever with IBT on 4 threads does that still count as unstable?
> 
> Its something that has been on my mind for a while now, Why do people test for these extreme cases of stability? I figured on CPU's with fewer cores, when applications can have your cpu usage at 100% for extended periods of time it would be very important. but I never have seen my CPU get anymore load than 50-60% and thats on games that utilize 4 cores


If you feel it is stable, and it can do what you need it to do no problem, then it is stable. Don't listen to people telling you to run IBT or Prime for a week, if you do that you'll never get to use your computer for what you got it for, it'll just be a space heater.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> YES. If you cannot pass, you are not stable. Can cause crashing, corrupt drives, bsod, random freezing, fps drops in game, and many other factors can be issued. If you cannot pass even close to 30 runs you are clearly not stable. You guys need to pass long extended test, or you will see some sort of failure. I see a lot of people posting validations expecting it be stable yet no where near stable.


Oh get over it already.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Good question! There is no handbook that says: " you are only stable if you pass 20 runs of IBT ". I personally do 10 with memory @ 5-10 mb below max. I don't care what joe blow says. That is stable to me and many others. And other people would argue it isn't. On average, no cpu or system will EVER see that kind of load in the most demanding of situations. I.E, Someone told someone that 20 runs is "stable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run your 60 passes of IBT 5 times a day and then wonder why your cpu is degrading after 6-8 months of use.


Exactly. Stable is what you make of it. As long as you are willing to take responsibility in the claim "it is stable", then for you it is good enough.


----------



## m0bius

I've run into a problem, on my Crosshair V (1703 bios) , with an 8350, I can get 4.8GHz stable at 1.43v. If I increase voltages in any way, I will freeze in prime no matter the frequency. I can actually lower my clock and increase voltages and hardlock. I'm NOT OVERHEATING, I don't pass 54C for even an instant.

It seems that it all comes back to the voltages. I use a PCP&C 950w Silencer MkII, that didn't have these issues with my 8120. Does anyone else have this issue? I'm thinking it's VRM related.


----------



## Gen

For those wondering about the CH IV Formula. Still got a lot of tweaking to do, but currently running 4.7GHz with 1.43V Prime95 stable. Right now memory is giving me the biggest fuss, anything better than 1600MHz 9-9-9-27-2T wont post.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I've run into a problem, on my Crosshair V (1703 bios) , with an 8350, I can get 4.8GHz stable at 1.43v. If I increase voltages in any way, I will freeze in prime no matter the frequency. I can actually lower my clock and increase voltages and hardlock. I'm NOT OVERHEATING, I don't pass 54C for even an instant.
> It seems that it all comes back to the voltages. I use a PCP&C 950w Silencer MkII, that didn't have these issues with my 8120. Does anyone else have this issue? I'm thinking it's VRM related.


Are you overclocking in the OS?

p.s. Kayad no one said run it for a week. But if you cannot pass a feeble 10-30 runs it just isn't stable, and no I will not give up, because that is not the right way to overclock.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> How do you think the Fx 8350 would be for gaming?


It is very good for gaming. Top is Dirt 3 Ultra settings @ 5760 x 1080 8/AA. 131 FPS AVG Kenya/ Leopard Rock/Yatta Ridge



This is self explanatory (#21)...and 29 for that matter wedged between some OC'd 3930's and 3 x GTX-680's This BTW is a GPU heavy benchmark, but at a not completely GPU dependent res of 1680 x 1050
This is the OCN top 30 Heaven 3.0 thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/1050#post_18509406



Hope that helps a bit


----------



## ihatelolcats

so is there a discernible difference between the 8320 and 8350 for overclocking? they look pretty equal based on the spreadsheet


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so is there a discernible difference between the 8320 and 8350 for overclocking? they look pretty equal based on the spreadsheet


For most people it looks like the 8320 takes more voltage to get the high 4.7GHz+ clocks. If you have a decent water loop I would go with the 8320. Myself, I am stuck at 4.5GHz on my 8320 until I get better cooling. I have my eye on that 360mm XPSC kit someone linked a while ago. That will go great in my custom desk build I'm drawing out right now.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Are you overclocking in the OS?
> p.s. Kayad no one said run it for a week. But if you cannot pass a feeble 10-30 runs it just isn't stable, and no I will not give up, because that is not the right way to overclock.


overclocking is all about trading performance for stability.

10 runs minimum, IMHO, but above and beyond that is in the eye of the beholder. I actually use 100% of all 8 core rountinely, and have yet to run into any instability. cool, you can run 140 runs of IBT with .25 more voltage than me.

I can run 4 hours of HD video rendering with 100% load, with 100% stability. If i wanna run IBT(for no reason) I'll bump my voltage.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> overclocking is all about trading performance for stability.
> 10 runs minimum, IMHO, but above and beyond that is in the eye of the beholder. I actually use 100% of all 8 core rountinely, and have yet to run into any instability. cool, you can run 140 runs of IBT with .25 more voltage than me.
> I can run 4 hours of HD video rendering with 100% load, with 100% stability. If i wanna run IBT(for no reason) I'll bump my voltage.


I can run cinebench if I wanted [email protected]( just because it says it is 100% does it mean the program is fully taking advantage of the cpu) all day long, but I am not going to because a know it isn't. Most overclock an owners threads require a steep requirement for stability usually a screen of prime 24/7. I would go to say the op was gracious with the recommendation. I have already seen quite a few people here in this thread drop their clocks already all because they only did 10 ibt runs.


----------



## Hokies83

I donno i ran 20 runs of IBT and 8 hrs of Prime 95.. And Borderlands 2 spit my OC out in 10 mins Had to bump Vcore to keep it from Crashing.

I just Run Borderlands 2 now to see if a OC stable


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so is there a discernible difference between the 8320 and 8350 for overclocking? they look pretty equal based on the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> For most people it looks like the 8320 takes more voltage to get the high 4.7GHz+ clocks. If you have a decent water loop I would go with the 8320. Myself, I am stuck at 4.5GHz on my 8320 until I get better cooling. I have my eye on that 360mm XPSC kit someone linked a while ago. That will go great in my custom desk build I'm drawing out right now.
Click to expand...

what voltage are you stuck at


----------



## spikexp

Anybody did an overclock a noctua d14?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I donno i ran 20 runs of IBT and 8 hrs of Prime 95.. And Borderlands 2 spit my OC out in 10 mins Had to bump Vcore to keep it from Crashing.
> I just Run Borderlands 2 now to see if a OC stable


Good point! Running a cpu stress test isn't the end all, be all. All your hardware has to work together for stability. Your gpu plays a part as well.


----------



## stickg1

I have 1.43-1.48v depending on load. 1.488v isn't enough for IBT @ 4.6GHz and I get around 63c at that voltage so I won't add anymore.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Good point! Running a cpu stress test isn't the end all, be all. All your hardware has to work together for stability. Your gpu plays a part as well.


Yup, that's why you should test everything. I usually go as follows. CPU-IBT-prime-occt-gaming. Gpu-Heaven on loop-3d mark-riva tuner burn-suite of games. If I can pass all that I feel confident my system will not hiccup for a while to come. But it's w/e. If some of you feel that 10 ibt is all you need then so be it. Not my pc.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Anybody did an overclock a noctua d14?


I did, 4.6ghz max oc without voltage/temps going out of control (like 1.575v for 4.7ghz but then 1.5v for 4.6, pretty sure it's my mobo).


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I donno i ran 20 runs of IBT and 8 hrs of Prime 95.. And Borderlands 2 spit my OC out in 10 mins Had to bump Vcore to keep it from Crashing.
> I just Run Borderlands 2 now to see if a OC stable


I run BF3 back to Kirkland map to test for stability, along with 3mark 11 benchmark. But usually if my overclock can survive BF3 for more than a half hour I am good to go.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Are you overclocking in the OS?


No.


----------



## sdlvx

Finally, I did! IBT at 5.1ghz+!



It seems like the lower I go with the bus the happier this thing is. 8.75 in cinebench too.

EDIT: Yay, also beat my 3.98ghz core i7 920.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Finally, I did! IBT at 5.1ghz+!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like the lower I go with the bus the happier this thing is. 8.75 in cinebench too.


So about the bus vs multi on giga thing...









Still, it's nice that you can get anything above 200 at all.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So about the bus vs multi on giga thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, it's nice that you can get anything above 200 at all.


haha, I might have to cede that one to you. But, it still doesn't like 200x25. I really don't understand what's happening at all but I like it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So about the bus vs multi on giga thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, it's nice that you can get anything above 200 at all.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, I might have to cede that one to you. But, it still doesn't like 200x25. I really don't understand what's happening at all but I like it.
Click to expand...

OCing is much more fun when you can factor in FSB as well, I'm jelly.


----------



## tinouthedino

Thanks for all your replies guys, it puts a little bit more insight into these endeavors.

I wanted to see how stable my 5ghz OC really was so I decided to remove any thermal wall by opening the window, my PC sits on my desk and I can turn it so the side vent intakes cold air outside.

I was able to do 10 passes at IBT on all 8 cores, so I know there is no stability issue with voltage, and I figure as long as my temps stay below 61C on the cores I am good!


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Finally, I did! IBT at 5.1ghz+!
> 
> It seems like the lower I go with the bus the happier this thing is. 8.75 in cinebench too.
> EDIT: Yay, also beat my 3.98ghz core i7 920.


Gratz mate, quick question what ram/timings are you using?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OCing is much more fun when you can factor in FSB as well, I'm jelly.


Well, if it means anything, I just bought this board when I bought my FX 8350. Maybe Giga fixed whatever problem they were having or I got a new revision of the board or something. Unless I tweaked something I wasn't supposed to and it fixed the giga bus problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> Gratz mate, quick question what ram/timings are you using?


Loose as a goose! 

But to be fair those are Mushkin Blackline Ridgebacks, 2x8GB 1.35v rated at 1866mhz and 11cas. I really just wanted to build a computer that I push everything possible. I could try and tighten them up, I haven't gotten that far yet though with this bus/multi combo. When this giga gets a bad RAM OC it doesn't like to POST no matter what and I usually end up clearing CMOS.

I did manage to run MaxMEMM2 at 10cas and 2099mhz, At the speeds I'm at now I lose about 1.5GB/s of write bandwidth. Not acceptable and I gotta tweak on it some more. Read didnt' really budge much though and write didn't change that much either. It seems like Piledriver might have a problem with it comes to writing to RAM.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OCing is much more fun when you can factor in FSB as well, I'm jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it means anything, I just bought this board when I bought my FX 8350. Maybe Giga fixed whatever problem they were having or I got a new revision of the board or something. Unless I tweaked something I wasn't supposed to and it fixed the giga bus problem.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> Gratz mate, quick question what ram/timings are you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loose as a goose!
> 
> But to be fair those are Mushkin Blackline Ridgebacks, 2x8GB 1.35v rated at 1866mhz and 11cas. I really just wanted to build a computer that I push everything possible. I could try and tighten them up, I haven't gotten that far yet though with this bus/multi combo. When this giga gets a bad RAM OC it doesn't like to POST no matter what and I usually end up clearing CMOS.
> 
> I did manage to run MaxMEMM2 at 10cas and 2099mhz, At the speeds I'm at now I lose about 1.5GB/s of write bandwidth. Not acceptable and I gotta tweak on it some more. Read didnt' really budge much though and write didn't change that much either. It seems like Piledriver might have a problem with it comes to writing to RAM.
Click to expand...

Someone posted that they were getting same scores between 1600 and anything above 1600. Do you mind lowering to 1600 to see if you end up with same?


----------



## Krusher33

We need more 8350 submissions: http://hwbot.org/competition/ocfanboy_duel_1/


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Someone posted that they were getting same scores between 1600 and anything above 1600. Do you mind lowering to 1600 to see if you end up with same?


I am tweaking RAM right now, and I am running MaxMEMM2 after each tweak. The numbers will be kind of oddball since I do not have a nice bus number (it's at 213mhz right now), but I think it is valuable information.

I do see a few GB/s difference between 1704mhz and 2099mhz, regardless of timings. There are a few images in here but I shall show you the worst MaxMemm2 I have and the best:

Worst:

1704mhz 12-19-19-40 2T


Best (not stable)
2099mhz 10-19-19-40 2T


I am definitely seeing a difference. Lower speeds and tighter timings gives more bandwidth as does looser timings and higher speed, but it looks to work better with looser timings and higher speed. Even my runs with 14 CAS at 2099 are better than the 1704s.

2099mhz 14-19-19-40 2T


Definitely seeing scaling here.

EDIT: Found something interesting.

1988mhz 13-13-13-13-40 2T


Increase frequency, keep timings tight, no difference


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Loose as a goose!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to be fair those are Mushkin Blackline Ridgebacks, 2x8GB 1.35v rated at 1866mhz and 11cas. I really just wanted to build a computer that I push everything possible. I could try and tighten them up, I haven't gotten that far yet though with this bus/multi combo. When this giga gets a bad RAM OC it doesn't like to POST no matter what and I usually end up clearing CMOS.
> 
> I did manage to run MaxMEMM2 at 10cas and 2099mhz, At the speeds I'm at now I lose about 1.5GB/s of write bandwidth. Not acceptable and I gotta tweak on it some more. Read didnt' really budge much though and write didn't change that much either. It seems like Piledriver might have a problem with it comes to writing to RAM.


Holy high timings Batman!

Here are my MaxxMem results:



I haven't really messed around with the RAM too much yet, I just set it to 1.5 and 8-9-8. I have the Samsung "Wonder RAM," so that helps.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I had a little time to play tonight and I got 4.8Ghz stable (210 x 23) @ 1.44v vcore. I dropped my NB and HT down to 2100Mhz and upped my VDDA to 2.6v. I made some other minor adjustments, i.e. VRM frequency to 350 and LLC to Ultra High. I found Extreme in LLC on the Sabertooth actually overvolts the vcore around .3v when under load where Ultra high keeps it steady. Also, I am underclocking my ram to 1680Mhz. I will play with the ram later, but so far it seems pretty stable and my max core temp so far has been 51c. Once I get it in it's final home I will push it harder, but right now I only have a triple rad cooling the whole rig (2 x HD7970's, memory, NB/VRM and cpu) and I am using crappy Coolermaster fans. In it's final home I will have two triple rads and Feser Triberks cooling the system. I will get a CPUz uploaded in a bit. Right now I am trying to get my games setup, so I can actually do something with it other than surfing the internet or benching 3DMark11.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Someone posted that they were getting same scores between 1600 and anything above 1600. Do you mind lowering to 1600 to see if you end up with same?


1600 9-9-9-24 1T: 11.23 GB/s


2133 11-11-11-30 2T: 11.97 GB/s


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Holy high timings Batman!
> Here are my MaxxMem results:
> 
> I haven't really messed around with the RAM too much yet, I just set it to 1.5 and 8-9-8. I have the Samsung "Wonder RAM," so that helps.


How does everyone feel about giving these 1.35v sticks of ram more than 1.5v? I think these 1.35v chips (probably hynix) are not nearly as good as those samsungs. I wish we had some 8GB sticks of 30nm sammy.

And maxmem2 is all over the place. I can't get those higher scores anymore after I've been messing with things.


----------



## tonyco

Hi guys, I finally got a chance to install my FX-8350 and Corsair H100 cooler today. I haven't had too much time to mess around with it, but just for fun I put the clock up to 5.0ghz and the Vcore up to 1.513v. It seems to be running well. I'm liking the chip so far.


----------



## Solders18

just sold my old motherboard and 1055t and got an 8320 from newegg so hopefully i will get it on wednesday!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1600 9-9-9-24 1T: 11.23 GB/s
> 
> 2133 11-11-11-30 2T: 11.97 GB/s


What is your NB running at? It seems like NB affects memory bandwidth as well. I guess it has to do with AMD's IMC.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1600 9-9-9-24 1T: 11.23 GB/s
> 
> 2133 11-11-11-30 2T: 11.97 GB/s
> 
> 
> 
> What is your NB running at? It seems like NB affects memory bandwidth as well. I guess it has to do with AMD's IMC.
Click to expand...

2.6 and 2.6HT. linked NB/HT is good.


----------



## kahboom

Shipping my fx 8350 back too newegg. Disappointed it wont even run stock clocks on default voltage 3.4ghz is the Max for this chip. Tried two different Asus crosshair v boards four different ram sets two power supplys and its the same cores 5 and 6 fail in prime 95. No matter what voltage it freezes in windows hopefully the next chip will run a little better.


----------



## sdlvx

There is something really, really messed up between the CPU NB and RAM. Something is very, very pain in my ass about this combination.

CPU NB hates being overclocked. Maybe this is what the problem Kyad was having. Giga with bus other than 200 and NB > 2.2ghz = hell. I was at 2130mhz on my CPUNB, which might be why I was able to change bus clock without all hell breaking loose.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> There is something really, really messed up between the CPU NB and RAM. Something is very, very pain in my ass about this combination.
> 
> CPU NB hates being overclocked. Maybe this is what the problem Kyad was having. Giga with bus other than 200 and NB > 2.2ghz = hell. I was at 2130mhz on my CPUNB, which might be why I was able to change bus clock without all hell breaking loose.


Quite possible. Will look into it.


----------



## sdlvx

Looks to me like Gigabyte bus speed completely messes up CPUNB overclocking. I tried for hours to get CPUNB overclocked and I couldn't even get it at 2.3ghz with 213mhz bus and all sorts of voltage combinations (stock to very high). I ran CPU fine at 5.1ghz and 2130mhz CPUNB. Once I tried to get it up anywhere, nothing but disaster.

I also switched to F11 BIOS from F11a. I don't know if that had much to do with it but I'm running out of steam, it's getting late here.I just ran it at 2.4ghz stock CPUNB voltage and didn't have a single issue, passed IBT with flying colors.


----------



## S1L3Nt

So I think thermally I can only push my 8150 to the max unless i open the window and let some good old nature's breeze in.

Given the current oc's, would you guys recommend me buying the processor now or wait for the possibility for the manufacturing process or mature a bit more (phenom ii c2 vs c3)

Thank you guys, your input has been awesome.


----------



## rubicsphere

Does anyone have experience or heard of any with this particular board and piledriver:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138341&Tpk=biostar%20990fx


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Does anyone have experience or heard of any with this particular board and piledriver:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138341&Tpk=biostar%20990fx


It has quality phases, but only 4+1 of them, which may or may not be enough for a high oc on an 8 core. May not = explosion.

Edit: read 4 posts down.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, well, pwnzilla earned a block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Looks to me like Gigabyte bus speed completely messes up CPUNB overclocking. I tried for hours to get CPUNB overclocked and I couldn't even get it at 2.3ghz with 213mhz bus and all sorts of voltage combinations (stock to very high). I ran CPU fine at 5.1ghz and 2130mhz CPUNB. Once I tried to get it up anywhere, nothing but disaster.
> 
> I also switched to F11 BIOS from F11a. I don't know if that had much to do with it but I'm running out of steam, it's getting late here.I just ran it at 2.4ghz stock CPUNB voltage and didn't have a single issue, passed IBT with flying colors.


That is interesting... I normally run NB/HT linked at 2200 and don't see it hit perf too bad, so I can afford to lower it if it means FSB clocking can bring temps and maybe even volts down a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Does anyone have experience or heard of any with this particular board and piledriver:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138341&Tpk=biostar%20990fx


Some people swear by Biostar. As for myself, I haven't seen them in the top 3... ever. I rank them with MSI for AMD boards, only get them when you can't get anything else. There may be some quality there, but not enough for it to be bragged about on OCN all over the place like Asus, Giga, and ASRock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> Hi guys, I finally got a chance to install my FX-8350 and Corsair H100 cooler today. I haven't had too much time to mess around with it, but just for fun I put the clock up to 5.0ghz and the Vcore up to 1.513v. It seems to be running well. I'm liking the chip so far.


Why is your HT at only 2Ghz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> It has quality phases, but only 4+1 of them, which may or may not be enough for a high oc on an 8 core. May not = explosion.


And explosions, while pretty, are bad.


----------



## dixson01974

I thought the Biostar 990FX was 4+2 phase power.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> I thought the Biostar 990FX was 4+2 phase power.


http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-info-database-now-with-socket-fm2

You are correct.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> I thought the Biostar 990FX was 4+2 phase power.


Ah you're right, and after further research it seems it is just fine.

From: http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors
Quote:


> However, take the Biostar TA890FXE [exact same as 990fx version], it comes with a similar 4+2 power phase. High amperage rating per transistor; completely rock-solid. It should be noted that an 8+2 phase system may not necessarily provide any more current than a 4+1 phase if the amount of amperage available to the transistors per phase is the same; however, the 8+2 phase system would still do so with more efficiency, stability, and with less heat output.


----------



## wolvers

Looks like 8320s do need more volts, I've had to go to 1.5v to get 4.7ghz anywhere near stable.

With that I'm hitting 58c on the core temp and 65c on CPU temp after 20 IBT runs so I guess I've got no more head room with my cooling set up. It's a shame, I had 4.8ghz 24/7 in my head as a goal for this chip.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Looks like 8320s do need more volts, I've had to go to 1.5v to get 4.7ghz anywhere near stable.
> With that I'm hitting 58c on the core temp and 65c on CPU temp after 20 IBT runs so I guess I've got no more head room with my cooling set up. It's a shame, I had 4.8ghz 24/7 in my head as a goal for this chip.


I am finding it to be the same way as with the 8120vs**50. I have yet to see anyone above 4.9 truly stable with an 8230. Amd mentioned about 4.8-4.9 with the 20's and about 5 with the 50's. But a lot on here seem to disagree with me since they feel that a 5ghz os boot is stable. wink wink.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Looks like 8320s do need more volts, I've had to go to 1.5v to get 4.7ghz anywhere near stable.
> 
> With that I'm hitting 58c on the core temp and 65c on CPU temp after 20 IBT runs so I guess I've got no more head room with my cooling set up. It's a shame, I had 4.8ghz 24/7 in my head as a goal for this chip.


Duuude, you need to add a sig rig. Or atleast make another rig that lists your PD hardware. I can't keep track of what everyone has from memory, and thus I can't help.









Click your username top right, find "Create a new rig", and follow the guide.

If you're on a giga board, adding some voltage to PLL can reduce the needed CPU volts for a given clock and thus reduce temps a bit.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Duuude, you need to add a sig rig. Or atleast make another rig that lists your PD hardware. I can't keep track of what everyone has from memory, and thus I can't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click your username top right, find "Create a new rig", and follow the guide.
> If you're on a giga board, adding some voltage to PLL can reduce the needed CPU volts for a given clock and thus reduce temps a bit.


I'll do a rig for the PD set up now. I've got an R2 Saber (very happy with it so far) and 8gb of 30nm Samsung RAM.

Just tweaked the PLL to 2.6v actually and it seems to of helped with stability. VCORE-1 on the board is hitting 75c though. Not sure if that is OK or not.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> What is your NB running at? It seems like NB affects memory bandwidth as well. I guess it has to do with AMD's IMC.


tighter timings, just like the phenom II. lower ht.nb+ tighter timings can wield better scores than just ghz alone with this arch, at least with pd.


----------



## erase

On a mission for the budget overclock build using stock cooler and cheap ass not matching value ram.

So far stable at 4.2GHz using stock v-core voltage of 1.38v, which is rather high







basically leaves me little to play with. Stock fan get loud under load even when not overclocked









What is the most impressive, this might be because the ram is only 2x 2GB, is the overclock I can get out of these old DDR3-1333 modules. One has Elpida chips and the other Kingston.

The ram goes from 1333MHz all the way to 2133MHz







I am thinking that the memory controller in the Vishera is having a impact here.

Being a newbie to AMD overclocking, should I be tweaking anything else like the FSB, NB and/or
other voltages?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> On a mission for the budget overclock build using stock cooler and cheap ass not matching value ram.
> So far stable at 4.2GHz using stock v-core voltage of 1.38v, which is rather high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically leaves me little to play with. Stock fan get loud under load even when not overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the most impressive, this might be because the ram is only 2x 2GB, is the overclock I can get out of these old DDR3-1333 modules. One has Elpida chips and the other Kingston.
> The ram goes from 1333MHz all the way to 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking that the memory controller in the Vishera is having a impact here.
> Being a newbie to AMD overclocking, should I be tweaking anything else like the FSB, NB and/or
> other voltages?


What are temps? Download hwmonitor. Core temp shouldn't exceed 61c and cpu temp of about 65c. Try to stay within that range temp wise, while increasing voltage 1 step at a time, like .006250( depending on mobo) little steps. Make sure all power saving states are disabled, and turbo core, set bios to manual instead of auto. Just make sure all is done in the bios not software. Since you have the stock cooler, raise the voltage tell you hit the temp wall. Then back off just a bit. Then increase .5 mhz tell it is stable under temp using the multi, once you find that wall you can back off the multi and increase the fsb to equal that amount while keeping the memory within the same specs.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Does anyone have experience or heard of any with this particular board and piledriver:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138341&Tpk=biostar%20990fx


Maybe I just had a bad experience with them but I wont ever buy from Biostar again. I bought a board from them, the A880GZ and one of RAM slots stopped working after a few weeks, I sent it in for RMA and the board came back with a couple of bad USB ports on the I/O shield. I sent it back again and then they sent me the exact same board back. The RMA process was a nightmare, the tech on the phone had no knowledge of anything computer related. I gave up trying to get a satisfactory board back from them and I just gave up on my $70 investment. Maybe their higher end boards are nice but the budget ones don't even work.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> What are temps? Download hwmonitor. Core temp shouldn't exceed 61c and cpu temp of about 65c. Try to stay within that range temp wise, while increasing voltage 1 step at a time, like .006250( depending on mobo) little steps. Make sure all power saving states are disabled, and turbo core, set bios to manual instead of auto. Just make sure all is done in the bios not software. Since you have the stock cooler, raise the voltage tell you hit the temp wall. Then back off just a bit. Then increase .5 mhz tell it is stable under temp using the multi, once you find that wall you can back off the multi and increase the fsb to equal that amount while keeping the memory within the same specs.


umm dam high. I just download prime95 with hwmonitor and this thing sound like a giant mosquito, the rev counter will not register any higher. I can't be sure, but the temp of the cpu went up high and
is stuck on 80c, all cores are 66c, while under full load.

Have got all the power states set to disabled. Not sure how I am going to back off the temp, I am think that it will over 65c even at stock speeds, as the VID is a dam high 1.38v stock

The voltage under load dropped from 1.38v idle down to 1.32v with prime95 running. I am typing this on the system while it is running with priming for the last 15mintues









btw. I push both the HT link and the NB to 2400 MHz, not sure if that helps anything, it was there and just seem like the thing to do?

btw. 20 minutes into this one of the core has failed (last in the list).


----------



## wolvers

^^ too hot^^

edit; 20 IBT run stable at 4.8ghz



Edit again; but not prime blend stable. Any ideas guys?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> umm dam high. I just download prime95 with hwmonitor and this thing sound like a giant mosquito, the rev counter will not register any higher. I can't be sure, but the temp of the cpu went high to and then is now stuck on 80c and all cores are 66c with the load is on.
> Have got all the power states set to disabled. Not sure how I am going to back off the temp, I am think that it will over 65c even at stock speeds, as the VID is a dam high 1.38v stock
> The voltage under load dropped from 1.38v idle down to 1.32v with prime95 running. I am typing this on the system while it is running with priming for the last 15mintues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw. I push both the HT link and the NB to 2400 MHz, not sure if that helps anything, it was there and just seem like the thing to do?
> btw. 20 minutes into this one of the core has failed (last in the list).


Seems that the stock cooler cannot handle beyond that. Try maybe 2200 nb/ht or lower, that might lower them a tad. Or maybe resetting the block? If you are willing a hyper 212 is pretty cheap and should be able to get you to at least 4.5-6. Sounds like a failure do to temps, not really sure though.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1600 9-9-9-24 1T: 11.23 GB/s
> 
> 2133 11-11-11-30 2T: 11.97 GB/s


One of the better scores I've seen with this cpu. What's up with the reverse scaling on this. Loose timings= better scores???

* Why are people running IBT without maximizing memory allocated? If you are only using 1024 mb of memory, you're not really getting accurate results!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> One of the better scores I've seen with this cpu. What's up with the reverse scaling on this. Loose timings= better scores???
> * Why are people running IBT without maximizing memory allocated? If you are only using 1024 mb of memory, you're not really getting accurate results!


I still think something is wrong with maxmem 1.99 on pd's I get way better benches that line up with other performance benches (anything that uses memory like IBT, gflops go up (42 to 44) but maxmem scores go down??) using things like Aida's memory and cache test, where maxmem states I would only be pushing 9gb score (10copy,9read,5write), I would get 15read/12write/19copy and much lower ns scores..


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> One of the better scores I've seen with this cpu. What's up with the reverse scaling on this. Loose timings= better scores???


1600MHz vs 2133MHz
Quote:


> * Why are people running IBT without maximizing memory allocated? If you are only using 1024 mb of memory, you're not really getting accurate results!


Then I shall update my comparison result, in case, and because I did post one before with 1024MB

Code:



Code:


IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
Clock Speed: 4,12 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 6
Total System Memory: 8113 MB

Stress Level: Very High (4096 MB)
Testing started on 2012-11-01 09:59:32
Time (s)           Speed (GFlops)          Result
99.112              77.7681                3.088224e-002
Testing ended on 2012-11-01 10:02:13
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------

No PD for me until at least next spring, need a new case to fight this massive heat that this clock generates, and shove a loop in it








EDIT:







560th post!


----------



## dimwit13

well i got my ram and 8350 installed-now what do i do-lol
wait a pain in the but to change them out.
i didnt want to drain my loop, so i did it the easy way?-lmao



quick IBT on stock settings, just 10 runs (i did up the volts to 1.4) and ram set at 2133.


my rad fans are running half speed.
i ran ibt at standard, i will run maximum once i start OCing.

-dimwit-


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 1600MHz vs 2133MHz
> Then I shall update my comparison result, in case, and because I did post one before with 1024MB
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> IntelBurnTest v2.54
> Created by AgentGOD
> ----------------------------
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor
> Clock Speed: 4,12 GHz
> Active Physical Cores: 6
> Total System Memory: 8113 MB
> Stress Level: Very High (4096 MB)
> Testing started on 2012-11-01 09:59:32
> Time (s)           Speed (GFlops)          Result
> 99.112              77.7681                3.088224e-002
> Testing ended on 2012-11-01 10:02:13
> Test Result: Success.
> ----------------------------
> 
> No PD for me until at least next spring, need a new case to fight this massive heat that this clock generates, and shove a loop in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 560th post!


You'll be happy with a loop. My temps dropped 8-10* w/ a rx360/ raystorm combo. Check ebay.


----------



## dimwit13

this is at 4.8
20 runs at standard.
boot at 5 with 1.5v but couldnt run IBT.
i will try 4.9 and then start on the FSB oc.
then start a blend oc.
i still have plenty of temp headroom.



-dimwit-


----------



## stickg1

My Gigabyte does just fine with FSB overclocking...

I just ran 20 runs of IBT with this. I would run more but I like to be able to use my computer







. Also I run [email protected] all the time so if I can handle days of folding with no reboot or crash I consider it pretty darn stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2569636

This is actually at a lower voltage than I had before but it is still really stable. I need two or three more bumps to the voltage to get 4.6GHz and I just don't think the extra heat is even worth the 100MHz.


----------



## lastguytom

hi fellow piledriver owners

I am not a over-clocker , i use the base bios setting in my ASUS sabertooth 990fx rev 1.0(yes there is bios rev 1604 for the new processor) to set my PD to 4.387, found this club just the other day.
I been a fan of both AMD and ATI graphics processors for a long time, when amd took over ATI , i was happy now i had a CPU manufacturer and a gpu manufacturer being merged, i saw many good things
that would come of this merge. I am scared like every fan of AMD when bulldozer got bad reviews and amd stock dropped, I thought Oh No Intel as the only processor maker, no competition. Intel would be like cable was before satv, poor service and prices out of range for the little guy.
i hope this processor helps AMD get a foot back on solid ground, i heard much about there APU, which i felt should have L1, L2, L3 cache to help with it overall processing, but I'm not a engineer, so I could be blowning of steam as i heard so much about Intel these last 2 years. I owned a 1 GHz Athlon which hold the record at being the 1st processor to break that barrier and gave Intel a kick in their butt, but AMD
(with their new ceo) seems to have surrender to Goliath. if any of you am3+ owners need A upgrade this PILEDRIVER IS A GREAT PROCESSOR, I WENT FROM A 6 CORE 6100 BROUGHT LAST YEAR
, AND I SEE A DIFFERENCE IN ALL MY GAMES.

ii


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> hi fellow piledriver owners
> 
> I am not a over-clocker , i use the base bios setting in my ASUS sabertooth 990fx rev 1.0(yes there is bios rev 1604 for the new processor) to set my PD to 4.387, found this club just the other day.
> I been a fan of both AMD and ATI graphics processors for a long time, when amd took over ATI , i was happy now i had a CPU manufacturer and a gpu manufacturer being merged, i saw many good things
> that would come of this merge. I am scared like every fan of AMD when bulldozer got bad reviews and amd stock dropped, I thought Oh No Intel as the only processor maker, no competition. Intel would be like cable was before satv, poor service and prices out of range for the little guy.
> i hope this processor helps AMD get a foot back on solid ground, i heard much about there APU, which i felt should have L1, L2, L3 cache to help with it overall processing, but I'm not a engineer, so I could be blowning of steam as i heard so much about Intel these last 2 years. I owned a 1 GHz Athlon which hold the record at being the 1st processor to break that barrier and gave Intel a kick in their butt, but AMD
> (with their new ceo) seems to have surrender to Goliath. if any of you am3+ owners need A upgrade this PILEDRIVER IS A GREAT PROCESSOR, I WENT FROM A 6 CORE 6100 BROUGHT LAST YEAR
> , AND I SEE A DIFFERENCE IN ALL MY GAMES.
> ii


It looks like most 8320 can hit 4.5ghz with between 1.4-1.45v. This is a FYI.


----------



## dimwit13

FSB 240 4.8
20 runs standard IBT
needed the same volts with the multi for 4.8.
plenty of temp room.



now for a combo.

-dimwit-


----------



## roofrider

Hello folks, currently on page 218 and about 20 more pages to read.
To summarize:
-Raven had to go through a really rough time.
-The 8320s seem to oc a little lower than the 8350s (Kyad seems to be an exception).
-bmgjet with sabertooth r2 hit 5Ghz on his 8350(antec 920) whereas Wiffinberg with the same board and chip (212 evo) only hit 4.6, maybe he hit a thermal wall?
[email protected], i am disappoint. Ur only at 4.5 with sabertooth r1.







Correction:4.6, my bad








-Electroneng's M5A97 Evo seems to have done really well.

I'm considering 2 boards at the moment M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Saber R2, looks like saber is the better choice but is also slightly more expensive.
As for the cooler i'll most probably be going with the Silver Arrow (the good old SA, not the new SB-E), unfortunately no one here seems to have one.

Also i'd love to see some of ur cool rigs, I totally dig lifeisshort117's setup.. would like to see Red1776's too.

--
Unfortunately for me the the chips are not available in India yet, i'll have to wait longer.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Hello folks, currently on page 218 and about 20 more pages to read.
> I'm considering 2 boards at the moment M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Saber R2, looks like saber is the better choice but is also slightly more expensive.
> As for the cooler i'll most probably be going with the Silver Arrow (the good old SA, not the new SB-E), unfortunately no one here seems to have one.
> Also i'd love to see some of ur cool rigs, I totally dig lifeisshort117's setup.. would like to see Red1776's too.
> --
> Unfortunately for me the the chips are not available in India yet, i'll have to wait longer.


Look for people with a NH-D14 in there rig. Silver Arrow is about the same as the NH-D14 and H100 is about 5c cooler then the NH-D14. I went from NH-D14 (4.6ghz) to a H100 (4.8hgz. I hit thermal wall) with a 8150.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Look for people with a NH-D14 in there rig. Silver Arrow is about the same as the NH-D14 and H100 is about 5c cooler then the NH-D14. I went from NH-D14 (4.6ghz) to a H100 (4.8hgz. I hit thermal wall) with a 8150.


Hmm thanks, definitely looks like liquid cooled systems have the upper hand..i think i gonna stick with air for the time being.
My only concerns is if i get the SA i'll have to deal with ram clearance issues and it might hit the 1st pcie slot...it's good thing Saber has 2 of them.
Oops sorry for OT, that doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## sdlvx

After a lot of messing with RAM and the CPUNB, I think I've found a few things out.

The only thing I can get to reliably increase with overclocking is the memory write speed. The Copy and Read speeds all seem to have normal fluctuations of a half a GB/s to a whole GB/s. However, OCing the CPUNB brings the write speed up from worst case 7.1GB/s to the best I could do with 8.7GB/s That's a 22%^increase and it's much larger than half a GB/s in copy and read. It's also the slowest memory operation on FX, so I'm assuming that it's the most important memory attribute you want to overclock for performance.

I thought I saw differences between frequencies with copy and read, but I don't. It's just maxxmem fluctuating.

These supposed Hynix 1.35v chips in my ram do not like 1.5v. I lowered voltage to 1.4v and I'm running very happily at 1.9ghz on the ram at 11-11-11-30 timings.

I think the F11 BIOS for UD5 helped a lot. I was able to break 5ghz with 200x25 for the first time ever. Either that or previously my CPUNB or RAM was holding me back. Whatever the case these FX are difficult to OC, it seems like if it's ram, CPU, or CPUNB, you just hard lock.

From what I've learned, I would say that giving up overclocking on FX after a few days means you're going to miss out on a few 100mhz of OC. I would remember what you did, save the BIOS settings if you can, and then try overclocking in a different way (if you used high bus, try high multi next time). This platform is really, really weird and I've found just changing one setting somewhere can make something that's completely IBT stable turn completely unstable in IBT before a single pass is done.

This sure isn't an Intel, that's for sure. I'm just glad AMD gave us all so many things to tweak. If these were locked like Intels, we'd all be stuck in the 4ghz range and no one would be breaking past 5ghz.

EDIT: for those of you on Gigas, it seems to me like you can't raise the bus and overclock the CPUNB at the same time. I am perfectly fine at 200x25 with 2.6ghz bus. 204x25 IBT crashes before first pass. 213x24 was fine for me, but I had to keep CPUNB at 2130mhz.

Because of this, I would say avoid the gigas, even if they have LLC. I hope this is something that can be fixed in BIOS. I lose about 20% of memory write speed by not overclocking CPUNB, the 100mhz just isn't worth it. It's a huge bummer, 5.1ghz is such a good number too.

EDIT 2: Just emailed gigabyte explaining the problem and asking for a BIOS fix. I'm very doubtful but hopefully it comes. I really didn't want to go Asus since I wanted an underdog system and my last 2 Asus boards I was very unhappy with.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Hello folks, currently on page 218 and about 20 more pages to read.
> To summarize:
> -Raven had to go through a really rough time.
> -The 8320s seem to oc a little lower than the 8350s (Kyad seems to be an exception).
> -bmgjet with sabertooth r2 hit 5Ghz on his 8350(antec 920) whereas Wiffinberg with the same board and chip (212 evo) only hit 4.6, maybe he hit a thermal wall?
> [email protected], i am disappoint. Ur only at 4.5 with sabertooth r1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:4.6, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Electroneng's M5A97 Evo seems to have done really well.
> I'm considering 2 boards at the moment M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Saber R2, looks like saber is the better choice but is also slightly more expensive.
> As for the cooler i'll most probably be going with the Silver Arrow (the good old SA, not the new SB-E), unfortunately no one here seems to have one.
> Also i'd love to see some of ur cool rigs, I totally dig lifeisshort117's setup.. would like to see Red1776's too.
> --
> Unfortunately for me the the chips are not available in India yet, i'll have to wait longer.


I can go higher, but my objective was to get it as high as I could on stock v with really tight memory timings.


----------



## Covert_Death

so does anyone here have a ASRock 990FX Extreme 4 with a PD in it and attempted any overclock????? it seems like there is a great fluxuation in the different manufacturers and I just want to know where to start OCing when i get my 8350 wednesdayyyyyyy!!!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157266&Tpk=990%20extreme4


----------



## thr33niL

What are you higher-end water guys seeing for idle/load stock temps? Just getting everything up and running and am noticing some really low temps at stock settings.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> What are you higher-end water guys seeing for idle/load stock temps? Just getting everything up and running and am noticing some really low temps at stock settings.


Stock for me is like mid 20s. About 17c ambient. Usually ambient is colder but I've been sick so I had to turn up the heat.


----------



## Covert_Death

your room is 62 *F!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so jelious, can't wait for winter to be here for good in oklahoma so i can crank it down to 65-68


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> your room is 62 *F!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so jelious, can't wait for winter to be here for good in oklahoma so i can crank it down to 65-68


I usually keep ambient in the mid 50s over winter. I save on heating bills and get to overclock more. It's win win in my book.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> ^^ too hot^^
> edit; 20 IBT run stable at 4.8ghz
> 
> Edit again; but not prime blend stable. Any ideas guys?


why are the Gflops so low in these? my 1055t is putting out 74-78 unless i am mistaken on what gflops stand for...?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I usually keep ambient in the mid 50s over winter. I save on heating bills and get to overclock more. It's win win in my book.


I have issues getting below 80F if it isn't winter, otherwise in winter I'm lucky to sit 70/75.


----------



## Solders18

I have been lucky to sit around 75-80 with no heat on!


----------



## Entp

Just for reference, what is the average "safe" CoreTemp specified temps that the 8350 can work with? Also, how is it holding up with 990FXA-UD3s (1.1 with LLC)? I'm at least one or two weeks away from a prospective purchase here.

Edit: This will be used for overclocking.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entp*
> 
> Just for reference, what is the average "safe" CoreTemp specified temps that the 8350 can work with? Also, how is it holding up with 990FXA-UD3s (1.1 with LLC)? I'm at least one or two weeks away from a prospective purchase here.
> Edit: This will be used for overclocking.


Coretemps I would try to keep under 60 on max load, socket temp the higher one, under 70 (69 is pushin it).

I personally like to keep core at 56 or lower though.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> why are the Gflops so low in these? my 1055t is putting out 74-78 unless i am mistaken on what gflops stand for...?


Dunno!









I can't do 4.8ghz 24/7 with my ghetto cooling loop, shame. Looks like it'll be 4.6 for me until I can improve my cooling.

4.6ghz, 1.5vcore, 249x18.5, 2500HT, RAM 1998MHz (10-10-10-28). That's hitting 57c core and 64c CPU.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Dunno!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do 4.8ghz 24/7 with my ghetto cooling loop, shame. Looks like it'll be 4.6 for me until I can improve my cooling.
> 4.6ghz, 1.5vcore, 249x18.5, 2500HT, RAM 1998MHz (10-10-10-28).


Flops (floating-point operations per second) calcs aren't the best performance mark. Even SPEC (Standard Performance Evaluation Corporation) does paid for benchmark perf testing of samples because of things they don't feel flops testing account for.

In most cases these flops tests aren't making use of more advanced math ops that allow more done in a cycle than the old methods used in past days. Something optimized software does tend to make use of (current day math libs with better optimized math ops).

So I don't hold a whole lot of weight on it.

Note: (Better explanation is, IBT uses linpack64, which is an Intel FORTRAN math testing tool optimized for intel processor benchmarking.)


----------



## KyadCK

Well after a few days of running my system at what I have it as in the OP list, I decided to turn back on C'n'Q. So far so good (only been half an hour).

It goes as low as 1400Mhz at 1.056v. You can imagine how much cooler idle/light use is.


----------



## wolvers

I've left CnQ and C6 on during all of testing. It shouldnt' effect load stability IMO.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well after a few days of running my system at what I have it as in the OP list, I decided to turn back on C'n'Q. So far so good (only been half an hour).
> It goes as low as 1400Mhz at 1.056v. You can imagine how much cooler idle/light use is.


I am thinking of turning cnq back on as well, sitting idle with 180w at the wall (system+monitor) is kinda high. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I've left CnQ and C6 on during all of testing. It shouldnt' effect load stability IMO.


You are correct, it will not effect load stability. However. The constant switching to/from that clock to others can bluescreen you like making large changes in Overdrive constantly. I generally turn it on once my computer proves to be stable for a few days of normal use, shifting between load and no-load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well after a few days of running my system at what I have it as in the OP list, I decided to turn back on C'n'Q. So far so good (only been half an hour).
> It goes as low as 1400Mhz at 1.056v. You can imagine how much cooler idle/light use is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of turning cnq back on as well, sitting idle with 180w at the wall (system+monitor) is kinda high. ;p
Click to expand...

I have a Kill-a-watt, but it's busy doing other things


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You are correct, it will not effect load stability. However. The constant switching to/from that clock to others can bluescreen you like making large changes in Overdrive constantly. I generally turn it on once my computer proves to be stable for a few days of normal use, shifting between load and no-load.
> I have a Kill-a-watt, but it's busy doing other things


I have a kill-a-watt and a ups with a lcd stats display. ;p

On another note, out of curiosity, can you guys make up some aida64 cache&memory benches? I want to see what you guys are getting stat wise and not from maxmem.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You are correct, it will not effect load stability. However. The constant switching to/from that clock to others can bluescreen you like making large changes in Overdrive constantly. I generally turn it on once my computer proves to be stable for a few days of normal use, shifting between load and no-load.
> I have a Kill-a-watt, but it's busy doing other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a kill-a-watt and a ups with a lcd stats display. ;p
> 
> On another note, out of curiosity, can you guys make up some aida64 cache&memory benches? I want to see what you guys are getting stat wise and not from maxmem.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Read









Spoiler: Write









Spoiler: Copy









Spoiler: Latency


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Write
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Latency


Oh I meant click tools and use cache & memory, it even saves a screenshot. ;p


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Write
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Latency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I meant click tools and use cache & memory, it even saves a screenshot. ;p
Click to expand...




Spoiler: K




All the pretty colors made it a larger upload then all of the others combined anyway


----------



## sdlvx

AIDA64 EE


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> AIDA64 EE


In tools, there's a cache and memory, and a save button to save an image of the result. ;p


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All the pretty colors made it a larger upload then all of the others combined anyway


Should be smaller using the save button. Also are you able to get the timings any lower or was that the cranky ram?

meant for this post to be tacked on the one above : /


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All the pretty colors made it a larger upload then all of the others combined anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Should be smaller using the save button. Also are you able to get the timings any lower or was that the cranky ram?
> 
> meant for this post to be tacked on the one above : /
Click to expand...

It's the ram that hates me, and I don't feel like putting in the other kit again since I plan to do some gaming soon.

Maybe some day I can put in my old 16GB kit that I know can do ateast 1800, would give me some FSB room.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's the ram that hates me, and I don't feel like putting in the other kit again since I plan to do some gaming soon.


So you going to do what I plan to? Hop on the samsung 20nm 8gb sticks the day their out.







I want to push low timings at higher than 1600.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's the ram that hates me, and I don't feel like putting in the other kit again since I plan to do some gaming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So you going to do what I plan to? Hop on the samsung 20nm 8gb sticks the day their out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to push low timings at higher than 1600.
Click to expand...

Hell ya, because frankly, the server could benefit from my 32 kit if i was to upgrade.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hell ya, because frankly, the server could benefit from my 32 kit if i was to upgrade.


Yeah, I am still on a 16 kit, but my secondary workstation wouldn't mind going up a few gigs. Plus that samsung stuff should rock even harder than the 30nm. I really need to push to 32 these days as so many apps I work with are consuming stupid amounts of memory now.


----------



## wolvers

Err, is there a free version of AIDA? I'm not paying for a benchmark!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Err, is there a free version of AIDA? I'm not paying for a benchmark!


Should work as a 30day trial? Not sure, I've used trials before in the past on fast builds just to check things, but not sure if they still do that.


----------



## wolvers

The trial doesn't run all of the tests.


----------



## dixson01974

FYI

Yes a FX-8320 on an Asus M4A89TD Pro with native DDR3 1866.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> The trial doesn't run all of the tests.


Tools menu/ cache and memory don't run? That's the important one.


----------



## wolvers

It does run but skips some of the tests. Looks like they can be run individually from the main page though.


----------



## richie_2010

aida runs as a 30day trial.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> It does run but skips some of the tests. Looks like they can be run individually from the main page though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> aida runs as a 30day trial.


Read above............

Also for more emphasis,


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> so does anyone here have a ASRock 990FX Extreme 4 with a PD in it and attempted any overclock????? it seems like there is a great fluxuation in the different manufacturers and I just want to know where to start OCing when i get my 8350 wednesdayyyyyyy!!!!!!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157266&Tpk=990%20extreme4


Yes, I'm running that setup:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/2400#post_18522792

haven't had too much time to mess around with OCing right now but it seems promising. ASRock added bios support for Vishera one version ago, and has already released a new version since, so I think it is fairly stable. I think the ASRock boards are good alternative to people having trouble with Gigabyte and ASUS.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Read above............
> Also for more emphasis,


Aww that stinks that it's limiting test data, nice latency and read speed though. ;p


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyco*
> 
> Yes, I'm running that setup:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/2400#post_18522792
> haven't had too much time to mess around with OCing right now but it seems promising. ASRock added bios support for Vishera one version ago, and has already released a new version since, so I think it is fairly stable. I think the ASRock boards are good alternative to people having trouble with Gigabyte and ASUS.


are you on P2.0????

i switched over a few days after release and i gotta say the UEFI, although isn't as attractive looking does seem to be more smooth and function better from a UI standpoint.

cant realllllly judge the OC though as i'm still on my 955 @ 4.0Ghz, overclocks just fine on PII but i just can't tell on vishera lol. if you start to go for solid stable OC's on your PD make sure to post up your results!!! im VERY interested to see whether multi, FSB, or mix is the best way to go (hoping for mix as i like to have total control haha)


----------



## tonyco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> are you on P2.0????
> i switched over a few days after release and i gotta say the UEFI, although isn't as attractive looking does seem to be more smooth and function better from a UI standpoint.
> cant realllllly judge the OC though as i'm still on my 955 @ 4.0Ghz, overclocks just fine on PII but i just can't tell on vishera lol. if you start to go for solid stable OC's on your PD make sure to post up your results!!! im VERY interested to see whether multi, FSB, or mix is the best way to go (hoping for mix as i like to have total control haha)


Yeah, I'm on 2.0, it seems to boot a lot faster than the previous version. I let you know how the OCing goes. I can say that I didn't have any problem getting my 8120 up to 4.5ghz stable on this board at 1.425v , but temps were a problem with my air cooler. I was just using the multiplier to get that OC.


----------



## lastguytom

GREETING PD OWNERS

I JUST FOUND THIS SITE THE OTHER DAY, HAVE BEEN A SUPPORTER OF AMD CPU SINCE BEFORE THEY BROKE THE
1GHZ BARRIER WITH their Athlon PROCESSORS and put the fear in intel. I am glad to see this forum, and hope to learn from you all about OCing my PD cpu,I hope
the pd and trinity processors help amd regain some ground in the market, but the new amd CEO said in comments like he was conceding to Intel. THAT DOES NOT HELP THIS FINE
COMPANY.
MY CURRENT SYSTEM CONSISTS OF THE FOLLOWING PARTS
ASUS SABERTOOTH MB REV1.O (BIOS UPGRADED TO VERSION 1604 ).
16GB G-SKILL 1600 MHZ MEMORY
OCZ 128 GB SSD-BOOT
300 GB WD RAPTOR 10,000 SPIN DRIVE GAME,PRODUCTION DRIVE
ROSWELL 800 WATT GOLD PWS
6970 RADEON 2GB VIDEO CARD
COOLMASTER HALF-X CASE
LG- BLU RAY READER/DVD/CD ROM BURNER
WINDOWS 7 PRO 64 BIT

I


----------



## stickg1

Well we appreciate your enthusiasm. All caps isn't necessary though.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well we appreciate your enthusiasm. All caps isn't necessary though.


I don't know about you, but I certainly think in all caps when it comes to Vishera. It'd be just like me speaking my mind.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

For those of you concerned about upgrading from either a Phenom II or Bulldozer Here is a cinebench of my 1100T slightly bumped to 3.75ghz. And the 1100T was a way better performer than Bulldozer give or take 1 or 2 multithreaded operations

Compare these to Vishera

SLight bump 1100T.png 876k .png file


----------



## anubis44

mobi0us wrote:

<<I don't know about you, but I certainly think in all caps when it comes to Vishera. It'd be just like me speaking my mind.>>

+1.

Somehow, the Vishera's tweaks and enhancements, though modest by most standards, make me more optimistic about AMD than I have been in a long time. It also greatly boosts my sense of optimism for AMD that Jim Keller is back and is now Chief of Processor Group. For those who don't know, Jim designed a couple of DEC Alpha processors and the Athlon 64/Opteron 64 in AMD's last heyday.

I have heard that even now, he is poring over the designs for the Steamroller chip and tweaking everything he possibly can... C'mon Jim! Put some of that Alpha/Athlon 64 magic into the Steamroller for us!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> mobi0us wrote:
> <<I don't know about you, but I certainly think in all caps when it comes to Vishera. It'd be just like me speaking my mind.>>
> +1.
> Somehow, the Vishera's tweaks and enhancements, though modest by most standards, make me more optimistic about AMD than I have been in a long time. It also greatly boosts my sense of optimism for AMD that Jim Keller is back and is now Chief of Processor Group. For those who don't know, Jim designed a couple of DEC Alpha processors and the Athlon 64/Opteron 64 in AMD's last heyday.
> I have heard that even now, he is poring over the designs for the Steamroller chip and tweaking everything he possibly can... C'mon Jim! Put some of that Alpha/Athlon 64 magic into the Steamroller for us!


Not only that but chipset 1090 please


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For those of you concerned about upgrading from either a Phenom II or Bulldozer Here is a cinebench of my 1100T slightly bumped to 3.75ghz. And the 1100T was a way better performer than Bulldozer give or take 1 or 2 multithreaded operations
> Compare these to Vishera
> 
> SLight bump 1100T.png 876k .png file


your sig says that your thuban runs/ran at 4.1. you should have ran cine at that oc and compared to vishera at same clock. like i said in another thread, the advantage of bulldozer and piledriver is that they can oc higher, thus can be considered an upgrade.


----------



## Red1776

hey Guys,
If anyone is looking for something different motherboard wise with lots of PCIE lanes, I just posted a review of the Sapphire 990FX Pure Black motherboard. If you care to have a look.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For those of you concerned about upgrading from either a Phenom II or Bulldozer Here is a cinebench of my 1100T slightly bumped to 3.75ghz. And the 1100T was a way better performer than Bulldozer give or take 1 or 2 multithreaded operations
> Compare these to Vishera
> 
> SLight bump 1100T.png 876k .png file


My 8120 scored over 8pts at 4.85GHz with a nice RAM overclock...

Bulldozer typically outscored PII in Cinebench last I checked.

That and... It also outscored x6's in most multitasking situations, it had bad issues with the singlethreaded stuff mainly when compared to some of the higher clocked quads, like gaming.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey Guys,
> If anyone is looking for something different motherboard wise with lots of PCIE lanes, I just posted a review of the Sapphire 990FX Pure Black motherboard. If you care to have a look.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/


Quote:


> Sapphire uses a multilayer dark brown PCB like many manufacturers use for 'black' boards.' If you don't have to many lights in your case, it will appear black; if you have a well lit case, it will look brown.


God damn it, why is Giga the only one who knows what the color black is? :\


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> God damn it, why is Giga the only one who knows what the color black is? :\


ROFL


----------



## Red1776

The post above disappeared into the abyss for a while. Thus the double post


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Ill do it again at 4 i have been moving stuff around and downclock checking volts on this board

Ill even post single threaded to compare that too


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

This may sound stupid but any of you guys use spread spectrum, what exactly is the purpose of it


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Seems that the stock cooler cannot handle beyond that. Try maybe 2200 nb/ht or lower, that might lower them a tad. Or maybe resetting the block? If you are willing a hyper 212 is pretty cheap and should be able to get you to at least 4.5-6. Sounds like a failure do to temps, not really sure though.


Yeah failure is the word. Why the hell do AMD include a cooler with a 70mm fan on it. The heat sink kind of looks ok with its heat pipes, but I am not sure if it even suitable for stock clocks, without making a hell of a noise in the process!
The NB and HT back been backed off to stock.

I have managed to under volt my FX8320 from the crappy 1.38v stock vcore by using a -0.15v offset, although I am running at just stock speed 3.5GHz without turbo completely off.

I have an Evo 212 coming tomorrow, pretty sad though, this was meant to be a budget machine, with a minor overclock, and stock is sad to say the least. Extra cash on a cooler =









Priming on the stock heat sink and fan above still bring in a high 68c overall CPU temp, but all other cores say its 54c. Which one is correct?


----------



## Sazz

uhm I just got mine and when I am reading to the posts here claiming theirs are running overclocked maxing temps at 50ish Celsius, are those guys who are claiming those temps ran it after atleast 4hrs of prime95? or just taking that temp after running a short bench like cinebench and such.. I am trying to overclock mine at 4.7Ghz and my temps skyrockets to 67C after 6mins of prime95 and I got a custom watercooling.

I am using HWmonitor Pro to check temps, and my components are as listed below..

Mobo: Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty
Cooling: XSPC Raystorm block w/ 2x XSPC EX240 multi-port w/ AR-VID797 Koolance block for my HD7970 single loop Fans push/pull w/ Swiftech Helix+XSPC 2000rpm fans
Ambient temp: 15C

Overclocking set-up:
Vcore: 1.45v
LLC: None
NB Volt: 1.250v
RAM: 1600's
HT: 2400's

I could reach 5Ghz @ 1.5V but of course temps would be enormous.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Yeah failure is the word. Why the hell do AMD include a cooler with a 70mm fan on it. The heat sink kind of looks ok with its heat pipes, but I am not sure if it even suitable for stock clocks, without making a hell of a noise in the process!
> The NB and HT back been backed off to stock.
> I have managed to under volt my FX8320 from the crappy 1.38v stock vcore by using a -0.15v offset, although I am running at just stock speed 3.5GHz without turbo completely off.
> I have an Evo 212 coming tomorrow, pretty sad though, this was meant to be a budget machine, with a minor overclock, and stock is sad to say the least. Extra cash on a cooler =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priming on the stock heat sink and fan above still bring in a high 68c overall CPU temp, but all other cores say its 54c. Which one is correct?


my computer started out as a budget build, then it never stopped budgeting. As it sits now its 2100 dinero but i love it and its awesome. a cooler is about the best investment you can make even just for your ears sake!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> uhm I just got mine and when I am reading to the posts here claiming theirs are running overclocked maxing temps at 50ish Celsius, are those guys who are claiming those temps ran it after atleast 4hrs of prime95? or just taking that temp after running a short bench like cinebench and such.. I am trying to overclock mine at *4.7Ghz* and my temps skyrockets to *67C* after 6mins of prime95 and I got a *custom watercooling.*
> 
> I am using HWmonitor Pro to check temps, and my components are as listed below..
> 
> Mobo: Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty
> Cooling: XSPC Raystorm block w/ 2x XSPC EX240 multi-port w/ AR-VID797 Koolance block for my HD7970 single loop Fans push/pull w/ Swiftech Helix+XSPC 2000rpm fans
> *Ambient temp: 15C*
> 
> Overclocking set-up:
> *Vcore: 1.45v*
> LLC: None
> NB Volt: 1.250v
> RAM: 1600's
> HT: 2400's
> 
> I could reach 5Ghz @ 1.5V but of course temps would be enormous.


Something is _seriously_ wrong.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> uhm I just got mine and when I am reading to the posts here claiming theirs are running overclocked maxing temps at 50ish Celsius, are those guys who are claiming those temps ran it after atleast 4hrs of prime95? or just taking that temp after running a short bench like cinebench and such.. I am trying to overclock mine at 4.7Ghz and my temps skyrockets to 67C after 6mins of prime95 and I got a custom watercooling.
> I am using HWmonitor Pro to check temps, and my components are as listed below..
> Mobo: Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty
> Cooling: XSPC Raystorm block w/ 2x XSPC EX240 multi-port w/ AR-VID797 Koolance block for my HD7970 single loop Fans push/pull w/ Swiftech Helix+XSPC 2000rpm fans
> Ambient temp: 15C
> Overclocking set-up:
> Vcore: 1.45v
> LLC: None
> NB Volt: 1.250v
> RAM: 1600's
> HT: 2400's
> I could reach 5Ghz @ 1.5V but of course temps would be enormous.


okay a few questions. are you reading the CORE temp (this is the temp to go off) or are you reading the CPU temp (this is NOT the one to go offf)

and how the hell is your ambient 15C..... i don't get it, where the hell do you people live to have ambient temps of 15C????????? I sitting in 22.7C and am enjoying the finally cool weather, *** are you a bunch of russians????


----------



## erase

Ok think I have sorted my max under volt at stock speed of 3.5GHz with turbo disabled, and stock cooling.

Got this thing down from 1.38v to just 1.15v, have to say still must be drawing tons of power, as not only is the stock cooler going pretty fast, the PSU fan is spinning fairly quickly.

Although considering prime95 eats power like there is no tomorrow, the sound levels are not to bad for my mediocre setup.

Can anyone please explain why the CPU temp is much higher than all of the cores temp?
How could it be possible one is higher than the cores, they are all on the same chip (the chip is the CPU) and which temp is the right one?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> uhm I just got mine and when I am reading to the posts here claiming theirs are running overclocked maxing temps at 50ish Celsius, are those guys who are claiming those temps ran it after atleast 4hrs of prime95? or just taking that temp after running a short bench like cinebench and such.. I am trying to overclock mine at 4.7Ghz and my temps skyrockets to 67C after 6mins of prime95 and I got a custom watercooling.
> I am using HWmonitor Pro to check temps, and my components are as listed below..
> Mobo: Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty
> Cooling: XSPC Raystorm block w/ 2x XSPC EX240 multi-port w/ AR-VID797 Koolance block for my HD7970 single loop Fans push/pull w/ Swiftech Helix+XSPC 2000rpm fans
> Ambient temp: 15C
> Overclocking set-up:
> Vcore: 1.45v
> LLC: None
> NB Volt: 1.250v
> RAM: 1600's
> HT: 2400's
> I could reach 5Ghz @ 1.5V but of course temps would be enormous.
> 
> 
> 
> okay a few questions. are you reading the CORE temp (this is the temp to go off) or are you reading the CPU temp (this is NOT the one to go offf)
> 
> and how the hell is your ambient 15C..... i don't get it, where the hell do you people live to have ambient temps of 15C????????? I sitting in 22.7C and am enjoying the finally cool weather, *** are you a bunch of russians????
Click to expand...

Chicago gets cold. It's about 23C inside right now, but outside it's freezing (literally). If I opened the window a crack, 15C would be an easy target.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Ok think I have sorted my max under volt at stock speed of 3.5GHz with turbo disabled, and stock cooling.
> Got this thing down from 1.38v to just 1.15v, have to say still must be drawing tons of power, as not only is the stock cooler going pretty fast, the PSU fan is spinning fairly quickly.
> Although considering prime95 eats power like there is no tomorrow, the sound levels are not to bad for my mediocre setup.
> Can anyone please explain why the CPU temp is much higher than all of the cores temp?
> How could it be possible one is higher than the cores, they are all on the same chip (the chip is the CPU) and which temp is the right one?


CPU temp is your socket temp, which has no cooler as it's in between your cpu and the backplate. Try opening the backside of your case and aiming a fan at the of the socket to see if that helps.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> CPU temp is your socket temp, which has no cooler as it's in between your cpu and the backplate. Try opening the backside of your case and aiming a fan at the of the socket to see if that helps.


So basically all that is required is to keep the cores under 65c at any given time?

And it HWMonitor correct, as seems like a lot of sound and heat for a max of just 44c while I am running prime on the stock cooler?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> uhm I just got mine and when I am reading to the posts here claiming theirs are running overclocked maxing temps at 50ish Celsius, are those guys who are claiming those temps ran it after atleast 4hrs of prime95? or just taking that temp after running a short bench like cinebench and such.. I am trying to overclock mine at 4.7Ghz and my temps skyrockets to 67C after 6mins of prime95 and I got a custom watercooling.
> I am using HWmonitor Pro to check temps, and my components are as listed below..
> Mobo: Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty
> Cooling: XSPC Raystorm block w/ 2x XSPC EX240 multi-port w/ AR-VID797 Koolance block for my HD7970 single loop Fans push/pull w/ Swiftech Helix+XSPC 2000rpm fans
> Ambient temp: 15C
> Overclocking set-up:
> Vcore: 1.45v
> LLC: None
> NB Volt: 1.250v
> RAM: 1600's
> HT: 2400's
> I could reach 5Ghz @ 1.5V but of course temps would be enormous.


You're definitely getting higher temps than I am. I don't pretend that I can run 1.55v without overheating in stability testing.

I use a Raystorm with just one EX240 with 4 cougars in p/p. I can't run it much over 1.47 for extended times in prime, but I can do it without going over the generally accepted max temps (~62C.) This is mainly because I'm unfortunately in the hottest room in the house (by far) so my ambient is unusually high. It's directly equivalent to overclocking in the Texas summer...

One thing that might really help is to do like I just suggested to someone else and mount a fan over the back of your cpu socket and see how much that help, because believe me, it WILL help.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> So basically all that is required is to keep the cores under 65c at any given time?
> And it HWMonitor correct, as seems like a lot of sound and heat for a max of just 44c while I am running prime on the stock cooler?


I'm referring specifically to your CPU socket atm, but lowering that will marginally help your core temps.

It's hard to mount the stock HSF wrong, so I'll spare you that question, but your temps aren't the best. Do you have a fresh air intake near your CPU?

If you do mount a fan back there, you could likely bring your temps down below 60C, and your HSF is probably only watching socket temp, which means your fan might chillax depending on what you set your limits at.


----------



## Sazz

during night time here in vegas at this time of the year it gets as cold as 10C outside about 5C warmer here inside my room, would be around 20-22C if I close my window but I like it colder prolly coz summer here in vegas are just too hot and im just taking advantage of this nice cold weather, atleast until it gets too cold xD

I hope people that submits their temps would say how they got that reading, and what method did they use and how long did they run that method to post the max temps they have reached. so far I cant even get 4.5Ghz w/o going over 65C at 1.425V which makes me scratch my head, I mean my 1090T is clocked 4Ghz @ 1.450V and that thing barely scratches 50C at same ambient temp running prime95 for 8hrs (during my sleep).

either the sensors are reading it wrong since with my 1090T and 965 my socket temp is always just about 10C over my core temp, if that was the case then my core temp on this FX-8350 goes 47C at those clocks said above if we add 10C over that it would be 57C which is about right.

another thing the temps of the air that goes thru my rads isn't even as warm compared to my 1090T running full load. maybe coz the 1090T was able to run prime95 for long terms unlike the 8350 that I have right now.

Imma try to put this thing on stock clocks (4.2Ghz stock voltage) and see what kind of temps im getting, if its still too high imma go drain my loop and check my waterblock to see if everything is right. coz my GPU is performing normally maxing 49C w/ furmark 15min test @ 1125/1575 clocks stock voltage. (HD7970). if it was a dead pump which I doubt since my GPU would overheat if that was the case and I can hear my pump running.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I'm referring specifically to your CPU socket atm, but lowering that will marginally help your core temps.
> It's hard to mount the stock HSF wrong, so I'll spare you that question, but your temps aren't the best. Do you have a fresh air intake near your CPU?
> If you do mount a fan back there, you could likely bring your temps down below 60C, and your HSF is probably only watching socket temp, which means your fan might chillax depending on what you set your limits at.


I am running the budget case in the link below, only has a single 120mm rear fan, as well as the 120mm fan in the power supply. I guess you could say it has 2x 120mm fans and no intakes. Although it does have a side vent, I have adjusted it right up to the heat sink and fan, the side vent intake matches up and allow about half of the fan to get air, and it does draw through fairly fast there.

There are however a few areas air can get drawn through the case, the front has small vent holes in the grill, and there is an opening/grill on the side panel near the bottom.

Inwin C-Series model C583

http://www.in-win.com.tw/US/products_pccase_series.php?cat_id=1&series_id=5&model_id=30

It is highly rated on the egg, for what it is. btw. my power supply is a Powerman 400w bronzes 80+

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108020&name=Computer-Cases


----------



## Stoffie

Can i join the club? I would say this is stable...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570672



I'm gonna try get up to 5.2GHZ tonight. updated system is with Crosshair V fomula Z bios 0901


----------



## richie_2010

i would use prime for stability aida is good for quick testing and temp monitoring


----------



## Stoffie

Really? I couldn't get my 8120 at stock to pass prime, I decided that it was a torture test rather then a stability test. Maybe things have changed I'll try tonight.

got to love the temps though at 4.9ghz at 42 degrees

Does anyone else find the below incredibly entertaining??? I was laughing for about 10 mins, this is my i5 2520 cinebench score...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> your sig says that your thuban runs/ran at 4.1. you should have ran cine at that oc and compared to vishera at same clock. like i said in another thread, the advantage of bulldozer and piledriver is that they can oc higher, thus can be considered an upgrade.


+
Yeah i tried real quick to get a stable oc at 4.0.. either my chip has degraded or Im just messing up somewhere I dont have the time to redo a High OC as Im changiing out chips this week any way.. ill just down clock the 8350 and it will be the same.. anywho another thing that I am running into is that I have only hit 4.1-4.2 stable on this board then added new ram so I had to change the config around and now it wont go stable past 3.8

The 4.1 was what I had been running for a year or so on the M5A88v-EVO from ASUS


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Really? I couldn't get my 8120 at stock to pass prime, I decided that it was a torture test rather then a stability test. Maybe things have changed I'll try tonight.
> got to love the temps though at 4.9ghz at 42 degrees
> Does anyone else find the below incredibly entertaining??? I was laughing for about 10 mins, this is my i5 2520 cinebench score...


thats just sad!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Really? I couldn't get my 8120 at stock to pass prime, I decided that it was a torture test rather then a stability test. Maybe things have changed I'll try tonight.
> got to love the temps though at 4.9ghz at 42 degrees
> Does anyone else find the below incredibly entertaining??? I was laughing for about 10 mins, this is my i5 2520 cinebench score...


Oh? The i5 2520 doesn't automatically overclock if it's within thermal limits like the K series? So this is actually what an i5 will do at 2.5Ghz, nice.

Factory settings on my Asus Board, with my i5 2500K will overclock to 4.2Ghz if it's within thermal limits. (Turbo on all cores) But it will still read 3.3Ghz on Cinebench, so it makes the i5 look really nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I am running the budget case in the link below, only has a single 120mm rear fan, as well as the 120mm fan in the power supply. I guess you could say it has 2x 120mm fans and no intakes. Although it does have a side vent, I have adjusted it right up to the heat sink and fan, the side vent intake matches up and allow about half of the fan to get air, and it does draw through fairly fast there.


You need really good airflow in your case to cool the CPU Socket as it's on the back of the motherboard, and there needs to be a cutout for it for even reach there. Your CPU temp with the stock cooler is actually pretty good (55 Celsius under max load it looks like) So there is room for overclocking with the stock cooler, but the Socket Temp will probably hold you back.

-When you get your 212 Evo, take the fan off the stock cooler and mount it in the back of your case, to blow on the socket.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> God damn it, why is Giga the only one who knows what the color black is? :\


Asus uses 2.0oz of copper on it's boards, which is why it looks brown it's thick layers of copper with a light coat of black paint over it.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Okay so I'm one of the many that decided to purchase a complete AMD rig about a year ago based on the 990FX chipset in the hopes that Bulldozer was well shall we say going to be more that what it ended up being. So now we have Piledriver and once again it hasn't set the world on fire, though I hadn't expected it would. I'm still running a 1100T BE and while it's a great chip I'm thinking about upgrading but If I stay AMD I only have 2 things I can do drop in a 8320 or 8350FX and upgrade my GTX285 Graphics Card (which I'll be upgrading no matter what decision I make). So my question is this: Would the $220 really be worth it to upgrade the CPU or should I save my money and wait to see what the future holds for both AMD and Intel? I'm asking this in this thread because I always think it best to get info from the horses mouth as it were and since you all own the CPU I'm asking about I figured no better place to ask.

Thanks in advance for your help and opinions


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Okay so I'm one of the many that decided to purchase a complete AMD rig about a year ago based on the 990FX chipset in the hopes that Bulldozer was well shall we say going to be more that what it ended up being. So now we have Piledriver and once again it hasn't set the world on fire, though I hadn't expected it would. I'm still running a 1100T BE and while it's a great chip I'm thinking about upgrading but If I stay AMD I only have 2 things I can do drop in a 8320 or 8350FX and upgrade my GTX285 Graphics Card (which I'll be upgrading no matter what decision I make). So my question is this: Would the $220 really be worth it to upgrade the CPU or should I save my money and wait to see what the future holds for both AMD and Intel? I'm asking this in this thread because I always think it best to get info from the horses mouth as it were and since you all own the CPU I'm asking about I figured no better place to ask.
> Thanks in advance for your help and opinions


Personally I have gone for a fx 8320 and I suppose it depends what you mean by set the world on fire, gaming no not really, though I had been getting under 60 fps in f1 2012 and now I am getting 85 but I can't be sure if this is processor alone because the day I installed the 8320 I installed 12.11 beta for my 7970, so it's a mixture.

In terms of multi threaded then for the price in my opinion it does set the world on fire, I've seen a couple of benchmarks (heavily threaded) where pretty much the only thing that beats them is a 3930 that's impressive.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Okay so I'm one of the many that decided to purchase a complete AMD rig about a year ago based on the 990FX chipset in the hopes that Bulldozer was well shall we say going to be more that what it ended up being. So now we have Piledriver and once again it hasn't set the world on fire, though I hadn't expected it would. I'm still running a 1100T BE and while it's a great chip I'm thinking about upgrading but If I stay AMD I only have 2 things I can do drop in a 8320 or 8350FX and upgrade my GTX285 Graphics Card (which I'll be upgrading no matter what decision I make). So my question is this: Would the $220 really be worth it to upgrade the CPU or should I save my money and wait to see what the future holds for both AMD and Intel? I'm asking this in this thread because I always think it best to get info from the horses mouth as it were and since you all own the CPU I'm asking about I figured no better place to ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and opinions


I'd probably not get chip and put even more money towards the GPU.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You need really good airflow in your case to cool the CPU Socket as it's on the back of the motherboard, and there needs to be a cutout for it for even reach there. .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> -When you get your 212 Evo, take the fan off the stock cooler and mount it in the back of your case, to blow on the socket.


How critical is this socket temp and the 62C limit? My board shows a warning when it reaches 65C, but I'm only at about 58C on the core temp.


----------



## sdlvx

Can someone with a motherboard that can overclock the bus clock and overclock the CPUNB at the same time show me all the obscure RAM memory timings they have, like drive strengths?

On my Giga all the strengths were set to like 1.5x. I lowered them to 1.0x to see if I could reduce strain on the IMC in the CPUNB and to see if that would help with the fact that this Giga can't OC CPUNB and system bus at the same time. I would like to see what all the functional overclocking boards have these settings at in the hopes that Giga is just having problems because they set some settings far too aggressively so they can look better in benchmarks.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Okay so I'm one of the many that decided to purchase a complete AMD rig about a year ago based on the 990FX chipset in the hopes that Bulldozer was well shall we say going to be more that what it ended up being. So now we have Piledriver and once again it hasn't set the world on fire, though I hadn't expected it would. I'm still running a 1100T BE and while it's a great chip I'm thinking about upgrading but If I stay AMD I only have 2 things I can do drop in a 8320 or 8350FX and upgrade my GTX285 Graphics Card (which I'll be upgrading no matter what decision I make). So my question is this: Would the $220 really be worth it to upgrade the CPU or should I save my money and wait to see what the future holds for both AMD and Intel? I'm asking this in this thread because I always think it best to get info from the horses mouth as it were and since you all own the CPU I'm asking about I figured no better place to ask.
> Thanks in advance for your help and opinions


Your CPU is fine, put that $220 towards a GTX670 or GTX660ti, whichever suits your performance needs and budget better. Unless you're into video encoding and rendering then I would get the CPU too.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> How critical is this socket temp and the 62C limit? My board shows a warning when it reaches 65C, but I'm only at about 58C on the core temp.


I belive the socket temp can go to 70 Celsius. The system will get throttled due to the Socket temperatures as well, so it is a good idea to keep it cool.

I never liked my socket to get over 60 Celsius (just seems hot)


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Personally I have gone for a fx 8320 and I suppose it depends what you mean by set the world on fire, gaming no not really, though I had been getting under 60 fps in f1 2012 and now I am getting 85 but I can't be sure if this is processor alone because the day I installed the 8320 I installed 12.11 beta for my 7970, so it's a mixture.
> In terms of multi threaded then for the price in my opinion it does set the world on fire, I've seen a couple of benchmarks (heavily threaded) where pretty much the only thing that beats them is a 3930 that's impressive.


Okay all I meant by set the world on fire is actually compete with Intel across the board again, you know what everyone thought Bulldozer was going to do and didn't.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'd probably not get chip and put even more money towards the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Your CPU is fine, put that $220 towards a GTX670 or GTX660ti, whichever suits your performance needs and budget better. Unless you're into video encoding and rendering then I would get the CPU too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Personally I have gone for a fx 8320 and I suppose it depends what you mean by set the world on fire, gaming no not really, though I had been getting under 60 fps in f1 2012 and now I am getting 85 but I can't be sure if this is processor alone because the day I installed the 8320 I installed 12.11 beta for my 7970, so it's a mixture.
> In terms of multi threaded then for the price in my opinion it does set the world on fire, I've seen a couple of benchmarks (heavily threaded) where pretty much the only thing that beats them is a 3930 that's impressive.


As for my budget, it's only dependent on how long I save







Since I was pondering going with a Z77 Intel setup, I could get a really good card for what I was possibly planing on spending on the Intel setup!

Thank you all for your thoughts and opinions it gives me some stuff to think about









+Rep


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> As for my budget, it's only dependent on how long I save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was pondering going with a Z77 Intel setup, I could get a really good card for what I was possibly planing on spending on the Intel setup!
> Thank you all for your thoughts and opinions it gives me some stuff to think about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep


I beat my 4ghz i7 920 in single thread Cinebench R11.5 with my 5ghz FX 8350. I also hit 8.75 in multi-thread and I would hit about 6.7 with my 920. Considering CB is compiled with ICC, I think it's a lot better in single than people give it credit for. Yes, it loses pretty bad to Sandy and Ivy, but compared to Nehalem it's not bad.

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=475&Itemid=63&limit=1&limitstart=5

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2055/12/

Yes, it's not a Bridge in single thread but compared to stock i7 920 it's good. Max OC for Max OC they are about even in single thread.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> God damn it, why is Giga the only one who knows what the color black is? :\
> 
> 
> 
> Asus uses 2.0oz of copper on it's boards, which is why it looks brown it's thick layers of copper with a light coat of black paint over it.
Click to expand...

Aww, that's nice, but Giga uses 2oz too... And yet, their blacks are black and their blues are blue.


No one but Giga gets the color black right, and they have no excuse for it.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I beat my 4ghz i7 920 in single thread Cinebench R11.5 with my 5ghz FX 8350. I also hit 8.75 in multi-thread and I would hit about 6.7 with my 920. Considering CB is compiled with ICC, I think it's a lot better in single than people give it credit for. Yes, it loses pretty bad to Sandy and Ivy, but compared to Nehalem it's not bad.
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=475&Itemid=63&limit=1&limitstart=5
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2055/12/
> Yes, it's not a Bridge in single thread but compared to stock i7 920 it's good. Max OC for Max OC they are about even in single thread.


I would agree with that but if I'm going to compare AMD's brand new flagship processor then I'm going to compare it to at least one of Intel's newer if not newest I7. So if you put the 8350FX up next to the 3770K for example there is still no comparison, don't get me wrong when you take the price to performance into account the 8350FX wins hands down.

Now after doing some pricing based on the recommendations I got form a few of you here I could actually get a GTX680 4GB graphics card and the 8350FX for less than I'd spend to build an Intel Z77 Rig. So at least for now I'm staying with AMD, but I really really hope that they step things up in the future cause I really miss the days of the Athlon X2's when AMD was smoking Intel


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> I would agree with that but if I'm going to compare AMD's brand new flagship processor then I'm going to compare it to at least one of Intel's newer if not newest I7. So if you put the 8350FX up next to the 3770K for example there is still no comparison, don't get me wrong when you take the price to performance into account the 8350FX wins hands down.
> Now after doing some pricing based on the recommendations I got form a few of you here I could actually get a GTX680 4GB graphics card and the 8350FX for less than I'd spend to build an Intel Z77 Rig. So at least for now I'm staying with AMD, but I really really hope that they step things up in the future cause I really miss the days of the Athlon X2's when AMD was smoking Intel


What do you have for cooling? Maybe get the GTX670, 8350, and a custom water loop and really rock it out. Besides the 680 isn't worth the extra $100 over the 670.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Aww, that's nice, but Giga uses 2oz too... And yet, their blacks are black and their blues are blue.
> 
> No one but Giga gets the color black right, and they have no excuse for it.


If only they could get BIOS right. I think I found some of the problem with bus clocking on Gigas. Trying to change RAM Ohms opens up an empty menu and you can't do anything except alt+control+delete. I think Giga BIOS has some serious coding problems. How do you release 11 versions of a BIOS and have something like that happen?

F11 bios on UD5. If I loosen the timings to something insane I can get away with it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If only they could get BIOS right. I think I found some of the problem with bus clocking on Gigas. Trying to change RAM Ohms opens up an empty menu and you can't do anything except alt+control+delete. I think Giga BIOS has some serious coding problems. How do you release 11 versions of a BIOS and have something like that happen?
> 
> F11 bios on UD5. If I loosen the timings to something insane I can get away with it.


Ya, no kidding... I'm thinking of dropping back to F9e because LLC worked right then and I haven't seen anything special come with the official version. And don't get me started on how their Ethernet line tester thing is a trap for the unsuspecting.

I hope they're going to put out another experimental BIOS soon.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Ya, no kidding... I'm thinking of dropping back to F9e because LLC worked right then and I haven't seen anything special come with the official version. And don't get me started on how their Ethernet line tester thing is a trap for the unsuspecting.
> 
> I hope they're going to put out another experimental BIOS soon.


no probably not anytime soon. They will likely be focusing on the Rev 3.0 version of the board. Give it another month or two.

Oh to the person who posted a screen shot of the TASK manager showing all the cores being used. That is just Fail. Windows 7 moves threads around so it looks like your cpu is being used on more core than it actually is being used. Don't use Task Manager for Thread tracking.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Look what i just ordered folks....

Thankyou for shopping at Overclock.co.uk. This email is to acknowledge placement of order number #70066.

You have ordered the following items:

Qty: 1
Code: 149835
Product: AMD FX-8350 Black Edition 8 Core 4.0GHz Socket AM3+ 125W CPU, Retail
Price: 135.79 GBP

For Delivery to the following address:

And look whats waiting for her...




I was determined to get the 180mm rad in there but at the same time utilize 2 Silverstone 180mmAir Penetrator fans in a push pull config, however they fouled the mobo by about 3mm so i took the top 180mm fan and literaly shaved 3.5mm off the bottom of it, this means it just fits in but at the same time the fan does not foul the rad in any way, of course i also had to cut out some of the mobo tray just like Tom did in his video.




Ive got all the wiring and tubing to do next, oh and also notice how ive fitted the Pump res combo by using a 150mm L shaped bracket bolted to the rear of the case under the PSU, this was because i didnt want to be running tubes all the way to the front of my case and it being an FT02 theres no floor space available so i had to get inventive, i do hope it turns out alright looks wise but hey ho time will tell.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Oh? The i5 2520 doesn't automatically overclock if it's within thermal limits like the K series? So this is actually what an i5 will do at 2.5Ghz, nice.
> Factory settings on my Asus Board, with my i5 2500K will overclock to 4.2Ghz if it's within thermal limits. (Turbo on all cores) But it will still read 3.3Ghz on Cinebench, so it makes the i5 look really nice.


The i5 2520m is a mobile cpu that is only dual core with hyperthreading (so like a desktop i3).


----------



## Krahe

When running IBT or Cinebench my 8350 is throttling down from 4761mhz to 2998mhz, all power options in bios are disabled, power set to performance in windows, am currently using the UD3 rev1.1 with LLC set to ultra high.
Any thing I'm missing??? Any help greatly apprieciated.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> When running IBT or Cinebench my 8350 is throttling down from 4761mhz to 2998mhz, all power options in bios are disabled, power set to performance in windows, am currently using the UD3 rev1.1 with LLC set to ultra high.
> Any thing I'm missing??? Any help greatly apprieciated.


Is APM off?

and are your temps going over 60c?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> When running IBT or Cinebench my 8350 is throttling down from 4761mhz to 2998mhz, all power options in bios are disabled, power set to performance in windows, am currently using the UD3 rev1.1 with LLC set to ultra high.
> Any thing I'm missing??? Any help greatly apprieciated.


Do you have AMD APM turned off in BIOS?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> no probably not anytime soon. They will likely be focusing on the Rev 3.0 version of the board. Give it another month or two.
> Oh to the person who posted a screen shot of the TASK manager showing all the cores being used. That is just Fail. Windows 7 moves threads around so it looks like your cpu is being used on more core than it actually is being used. Don't use Task Manager for Thread tracking.


That is true however it doesn't load balance perfectly when it does. I can recreate the example and post it. especially when you are comparing a game designed for 4 cores to one that is for 6-8 (atleast I can confirm the 6) IE Crysis 2 shows 4 about 55% on my thuban and then 2 at 25%. now there is a game that does utilize the cores however I cannot disclose at this time per NDA


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> When running IBT or Cinebench my 8350 is throttling down from 4761mhz to 2998mhz, all power options in bios are disabled, power set to performance in windows, am currently using the UD3 rev1.1 with LLC set to ultra high.
> Any thing I'm missing??? Any help greatly apprieciated.


And what voltage are you on?

Personally I'm thinking VRM protection is kicking in...


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I belive the socket temp can go to 70 Celsius. The system will get throttled due to the Socket temperatures as well, so it is a good idea to keep it cool.
> I never liked my socket to get over 60 Celsius (just seems hot)


Thanks.


----------



## Krahe

Sorry updated post yes ARM is disabled, at work atm


----------



## Sazz

I am having some really weird problems on my temps, I use HWmonitor to check my temps and at stock clocks, well almost stock settings. I set my clocks manually to 4.2Ghz turned off turbo core and currently using its stock voltage of 1.362v and under prime95 just after 5mins im reaching 60C, I have drained my system checked the inside of my block (XSPC Raystorm) re-mounted the block 3times and temps still showing the same result. I don't if its really 60C or maybe just the sensors being faulty who knows. I just don't get why I am getting this temp problems where other people was able to get 4.7Ghz out of theirs and still manage to go under 55C.

And another thing, this chip is actually my 2nd one now, I returned the first one thinking that maybe it was just a bad chip that has problems with heat, but this 2nd chip is practically doing the same thing as the first one, and this 2nd chip actually has lower stock voltage (first one got 1.382v stock voltage).

and as I said I've drained my loop, dis-assembled my waterblock to check if there's anything wrong inside, drained my rads and everything. re-mounted the block 3times now and still end up with same high temp results. currently using Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty board with 8Gb corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz with the 8350.

And to add my core temps is showing 43C in HWmonitor after 30mins of prime and socket temps is showing 63.5C. I really have no idea what's going on with my set-up, stock clocks and all. drained my loop cleaned them up, pump is working perfectly, my block is mounted right and still having this high socket temps which is weird.. I just hope its the motherboards fault reading temps wrong...

I could go 5Ghz on mine 
and run benchmarks with it but of course wouldn't get stable under prime95, it would restart my system afte 10-15mins due to overheating.

And to add another note, the air going thru my rads doesn't feel as hot as my 1090T @ 4Ghz at 1.425v and this what leads me to think that the mobo is reading the temps wrong on socket temps. I clocked mine at 4.7Ghz last night at 1.425V and did prime95 and after 1hr it shows that my socket temps maxed out at 70C! core temp is at 51C. If I read it the same as my 1090T the 990FXA-UD3 board that I had before, socket temps usally shows 10C more than the core temp, if so 51C core temp should have 61C socket temp, but then again this is FX-8350 not 1090T so it may be a different case here.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4851127


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And what voltage are you on?
> Personally I'm thinking VRM protection is kicking in...


CPU temps are fine (dual 480 rads) hits 55 max @ 1.52v (1.56 with LLC) Northbridge gets hot, think its hitting high 70's, again sorry at work atm so cant test.

anyway to disable VRM protection?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> anyway to disable VRM protection?


I would advise you to not do that, it's there for a reason..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Really? I couldn't get my 8120 at stock to pass prime, I decided that it was a torture test rather then a stability test. Maybe things have changed I'll try tonight.
> got to love the temps though at 4.9ghz at 42 degrees
> Does anyone else find the below incredibly entertaining??? I was laughing for about 10 mins, this is my i5 2520 cinebench score...


How come you can post yours and not get trolled XD it says " Intel "

Ah i know it is because it is lower then everybody else!

Still bet it holds it's own gaming tho..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I am having some really weird problems on my temps, I use HWmonitor to check my temps and at stock clocks, well almost stock settings. I set my clocks manually to 4.2Ghz turned off turbo core and currently using its stock voltage of 1.362v and under prime95 just after 5mins im reaching 60C, I have drained my system checked the inside of my block (XSPC Raystorm) re-mounted the block 3times and temps still showing the same result. I don't if its really 60C or maybe just the sensors being faulty who knows. I just don't get why I am getting this temp problems where other people was able to get 4.7Ghz out of theirs and still manage to go under 55C.
> And another thing, this chip is actually my 2nd one now, I returned the first one thinking that maybe it was just a bad chip that has problems with heat, but this 2nd chip is practically doing the same thing as the first one, and this 2nd chip actually has lower stock voltage (first one got 1.382v stock voltage).
> and as I said I've drained my loop, dis-assembled my waterblock to check if there's anything wrong inside, drained my rads and everything. re-mounted the block 3times now and still end up with same high temp results. currently using Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty board with 8Gb corsair Vengeance 1866Mhz with the 8350.
> And to add my core temps is showing 43C in HWmonitor after 30mins of prime and socket temps is showing 63.5C. I really have no idea what's going on with my set-up, stock clocks and all. drained my loop cleaned them up, pump is working perfectly, my block is mounted right and still having this high socket temps which is weird.. I just hope its the motherboards fault reading temps wrong...
> I could go 5Ghz on mine
> and run benchmarks with it but of course wouldn't get stable under prime95, it would restart my system afte 10-15mins due to overheating.
> And to add another note, the air going thru my rads doesn't feel as hot as my 1090T @ 4Ghz at 1.425v and this what leads me to think that the mobo is reading the temps wrong on socket temps. I clocked mine at 4.7Ghz last night at 1.425V and did prime95 and after 1hr it shows that my socket temps maxed out at 70C! core temp is at 51C. If I read it the same as my 1090T the 990FXA-UD3 board that I had before, socket temps usally shows 10C more than the core temp, if so 51C core temp should have 61C socket temp, but then again this is FX-8350 not 1090T so it may be a different case here.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4851127


The CPU temp is the actual socket and that is a normal temp. Your coretemp is the actual processor itself. 43.5C is great, looks like its all working well to me. If you want to lower your socket temp you could put a fan behind the motherboard CPU socket.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Aww, that's nice, but Giga uses 2oz too... And yet, their blacks are black and their blues are blue.
> 
> No one but Giga gets the color black right, and they have no excuse for it.


i just looked at my sabertooth R1 with a white led light and it is BLACK. and the bios doesn't suck


----------



## Solders18

I have two days between when i ship out my 1055t (today) and when my 8320 gets here (wednesday) and its already AGONIZING!! She just sits there... dark







this is going to be a long 2 days


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i just looked at my sabertooth R1 with a white led light and it is BLACK. and the bios doesn't suck


I hated the Crosshair Formula V's BIOS, it wasn't as detailed as 990FX boards even the new Asrock Fatal1ty board that I am using right now is more detailed than the crosshair's BIOS and I'm pretty sure its not much different in the sabertooth.

But thats that, lets move on to the FX-8350/20's discussion and not about what color is what mobo and so on. xD


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> CPU temps are fine (dual 480 rads) hits 55 max @ 1.52v (1.56 with LLC) Northbridge gets hot, think its hitting high 70's, again sorry at work atm so cant test.
> anyway to disable VRM protection?


I'm having weird problems on mine, (check my previous post for details) but my NB temps is staying at 39-40C never gone over 40. so as my southbridge which stays at 40C flat not even a single fluctuations on its temps as expected.

And just to be sure, the socket temps sensors are built in the CPU right? and its being read by the motherboard? or is it on the motherboard itself (the sensor for socket temp) coz my 965 was showing pretty high socket temps at 4Ghz undervolted to 1.45V (stock was showing 1.475) getting 55C socket temps but my core temps only goes 36C. going by when I used to have it on my previous board with the 1090T (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3) patern that the socket temp is about 10C hotter than core temp then that would be 46C socket temp. I just don't wanna waste my time RMA'ing the mobo just coz the sensors isn't working right, everything else with the motherboard is working perfect.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What do you have for cooling? Maybe get the GTX670, 8350, and a custom water loop and really rock it out. Besides the 680 isn't worth the extra $100 over the 670.


I have a custom water cooling loop cooling my CPU, and I do plan to add my GPU to the loop with my upgrade. I'll need to add to my Rads as I'm only running a single 240mm low profile Rad (XSPC RS240), and I don't think it would be enough and I have more than enough room for Rads. I was already considering the GTX670, I was just surprised that I could get the 680 4GB model and the 8350 for less than building the Intel Rig.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i just looked at my sabertooth R1 with a white led light and it is BLACK. and the bios doesn't suck


Oh no, Kyad and I aren't going on about the Asus BIOS sucking, the gigabyte ones are the ones that suck. I've been finding out all sorts of really cool things with the Gigabyte F11 BIOS, like setting multiplier to 25x and 200mhz bus clock and CPUZ showing 4ghz, memory menus that lock up the BIOS, and all sorts of other fun stuff. Lets not forget Gigabyte is the only high end AM3+ mobo that can't overclock the system bus and the CPUNB at the same time.

God, I really miss DFI and ABIT.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> And just to be sure, the socket temps sensors are built in the CPU right? and its being read by the motherboard? or is it on the motherboard itself (the sensor for socket temp) coz my 965 was showing pretty high socket temps at 4Ghz undervolted to 1.45V (stock was showing 1.475) getting 55C socket temps but my core temps only goes 36C. going by when I used to have it on my previous board with the 1090T (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3) patern that the socket temp is about 10C hotter than core temp then that would be 46C socket temp. I just don't wanna waste my time RMA'ing the mobo just coz the sensors isn't working right, everything else with the motherboard is working perfect.


I believe the socket sensor is part of the motherboard socket itself. Not the cpu.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Muhahahahahaha, my aimbit is now 8C.
I am going for 5.3Ghz now, but really needs 1.6v on the UD3 rev 1.0 to be stable in prime (20 mins).
Temps are hitting 69C in one Cinebench, but my idle is 16C.

As long it runs under 58 in BF3, i'm happy








Very cold in Netherlands, when your window fully open.
A little Scotch will do the job


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I believe the socket sensor is part of the motherboard socket itself. Not the cpu.


if so then its prolly the sensor is faulty and not reading the socket temp right. since the air temps going thru my rads aint even as hot as my 1090T at 4Ghz when I run this 8350 at 4.8Ghz


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> if so then its prolly the sensor is faulty and not reading the socket temp right. since the air temps going thru my rads aint even as hot as my 1090T at 4Ghz when I run this 8350 at 4.8Ghz


As I recall from my research into different Motherboards last year there were allot of people in the Gigabyte 990FXA owners thread that were having issues with the temps sensors on the boards but especially the UD3. Mostly on the first revision board they didn't read the temps correctly, that's if I remember correctly cause it was one of the reasons that I decided in the end to go with an Asus board.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> if so then its prolly the sensor is faulty and not reading the socket temp right. since the air temps going thru my rads aint even as hot as my 1090T at 4Ghz when I run this 8350 at 4.8Ghz


Not sure if anyone can explain it to you any better (seen some really great attemps so far). But I'll give it another go...

Socket Temp (Temperature of the CPU "Socket" TMP2), or in the listing of where it shows Motherboard and then below CPU, that is also Socket Temp. This temperature is usually much higher than the actual CPU temp, and the only way to really bring it down is to have a fan blowing directly onto the socket at the back of the case, where you may have a cutout showing the back of the CPU Socket.

CPU Core - The temperature of the CPU Core - this is the main concern for CPU temperature. You don't want to run it constantly over 62 Celsius. And by your temps you listed, you have a lot of headroom here with your cooling setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> The CPU temp is the actual socket and that is a normal temp. Your coretemp is the actual processor itself. 43.5C is great, looks like its all working well to me. If you want to lower your socket temp you could put a fan behind the motherboard CPU socket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> okay a few questions. are you reading the CORE temp (this is the temp to go off) or are you reading the CPU temp (this is NOT the one to go offf)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> The i5 2520m is a mobile cpu that is only dual core with hyperthreading (so like a desktop i3).


Lol, I was thinking of the i5 2320. Then that's really good for that i5 2520m. Overclock.net is no place for a stock mobile processor


----------



## stickg1

^ exactly. Thanks for clarifying my post. My posts will be short for a few days as I'm using a smartphone.

I sold my 560ti and ordered a 7870. The 7870 is taking longer than I would like to get here and I had to ship off my 560ti today(also the only GPU I owned at the moment) so my main computer is out of commission until I get my new GPU.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I sold my 560ti and ordered a 7870. The 7870 is taking longer than I would like to get here and I had to ship off my 560ti today(also the only GPU I owned at the moment) so my main computer is out of commission until I get my new GPU.


Man you should have really gotten the 7950. Just a few bucks more, and comes with more games ;-)

On a side note if anyone wants to see a crappy cinebench score here you go.



My dual core A4-3300m @ 3ghz Yes i overclocked the snot out of it.

On the giga boards, Tmpin2 is the northbridge btw


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Woot after hassling with Tigerdirect they are going to ship my chip tomorrow and over night it to me







thursday will be a fun day. side note I sold my 1100T for 160 bucks.. not sure if I should have tried to sell it higher or not


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Woot after hassling with Tigerdirect they are going to ship my chip tomorrow and over night it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thursday will be a fun day. side note I sold my 1100T for 160 bucks.. not sure if I should have tried to sell it higher or not


Woah you sold an 1190T for 160$.... Where can i find people like that i been trying to sell a full HTPC build water cooled in a SilverStone Sugo case for 400$ for a month lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Woah you sold an 1190T for 160$.... Where can i find people like that i been trying to sell a full HTPC build water cooled in a SilverStone Sugo case for 400$ for a month lol.


Ebay is my friend,


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> As I recall from my research into different Motherboards last year there were allot of people in the Gigabyte 990FXA owners thread that were having issues with the temps sensors on the boards but especially the UD3. Mostly on the first revision board they didn't read the temps correctly, that's if I remember correctly cause it was one of the reasons that I decided in the end to go with an Asus board.


I didn't have any problems on my UD3 board and it was the rev 1.0 too but then again I bought that mobo about 6mo's after its release so maybe they got that addressed when I bought it.
I prolly will RMA my board when I switch my pump/reservoir which will prolly be by january next year (if the world doesn't end on dec. 21st/22nd LOL)

Edit: I am RMAing the board this week, I checked if I still have it under 30day warranty from newegg and it still qualify for 30day replacement/refund. imma go have it replaced and see if the newer one would show same thing or not.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Man you should have really gotten the 7950. Just a few bucks more, and comes with more games ;-)


Not in this case, the 7870 I ordered was $200 and has a $15 rebate. $185 is less than most of the 7850s right now! Plus my wife wasn't crazy about the idea of getting another new PC part in the same week and a half as my 8320. I got the 560ti because for whatever reason they were selling it for $130 at my local best buy on clearance. I had just sold my i5-2500k rig with a 7870 for $900 and while it was for rent money I still had to buy that 560ti. I was making the 8150 my main rig and the 6670 I had in it was not going to cut it for 1080p gaming. I got tired of the 1GB vRAM holding me back with Skyrim mods so I went for the 7870 when I saw it for $185 after rebate. I did get $140 for the 560ti I payed $130 for.

Believe me, I wanted the 7950, actually I wanted the 7970! But the price difference was not something I could come up with right now. Not responsibly anyway.


----------



## bfedorov11

These chips are awesome under water. I went right in the bios on first boot and set it to 5.0, 1.48v and 2400 nb 2400 ht. Priming like a champ at 40c and I'm probably giving it too much juice.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I hated the Crosshair Formula V's BIOS, it wasn't as detailed as 990FX boards even the new Asrock Fatal1ty board that I am using right now is more detailed than the crosshair's BIOS and I'm pretty sure its not much different in the sabertooth.
> But thats that, lets move on to the FX-8350/20's discussion and not about what color is what mobo and so on. xD


How do you feel the Fatal1ty compares to the Crosshair in terms of pure performance? Does the 12+2 VRM setup provide much of an advantage?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> ^ exactly. Thanks for clarifying my post. My posts will be short for a few days as I'm using a smartphone.
> 
> I sold my 560ti and ordered a 7870. The 7870 is taking longer than I would like to get here and I had to ship off my 560ti today(also the only GPU I owned at the moment) so my main computer is out of commission until I get my new GPU.


I have a 5570 sitting around for that exact reason.

I also have a very very old PCI 2MB Vram Trident card that is enough to get to bios on anything that has a PCI slot.


----------



## hks85

im sure the answer is burried somewhere within the 257 pages of this thread but im not going to bother searching haha.

Does anyone have a picture of the stock heatsink? I was curious what one it comes with. I'm looking at mounting a FX-8350 in a 2U case so im a bit limited on options.


----------



## M3TAl

I've been through all 257 pages and don't remember ever seeing a pic of the stock hsf.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> How do you feel the Fatal1ty compares to the Crosshair in terms of pure performance? Does the 12+2 VRM setup provide much of an advantage?


To be honest if it does have an advantage of Corsair Formula V, its prolly almost negligable. performance wise I gained a few hundred pts on CPU score on 3Dmark 11 with my previous CPU (1090T) but that's within the margin of difference in score between runs, but compared to a 990FXA-UD3 that I also used to have, of course this board is superior in performance and overclocking, my 1090T could only push 4Ghz on the UD3 board but with this I was able to do 4.2Ghz at same voltage no LLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've been through all 257 pages and don't remember ever seeing a pic of the stock hsf.


wait.. they exist??? LOLOL


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> im sure the answer is burried somewhere within the 257 pages of this thread but im not going to bother searching haha.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the stock heatsink? I was curious what one it comes with. I'm looking at mounting a FX-8350 in a 2U case so im a bit limited on options.




thats the beautiful heatsink right there


----------



## M3TAl

I hated the stock hsf for my x4 955. Loud as crap! The stock hsf for my x2 6000+ was way better. Much quieter/bigger fan.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> im sure the answer is burried somewhere within the 257 pages of this thread but im not going to bother searching haha.
> Does anyone have a picture of the stock heatsink? I was curious what one it comes with. I'm looking at mounting a FX-8350 in a 2U case so im a bit limited on options.


here you go... only way I could find it was an unboxing video

skip to 4:30 and enjoy....


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> im sure the answer is burried somewhere within the 257 pages of this thread but im not going to bother searching haha.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the stock heatsink? I was curious what one it comes with. I'm looking at mounting a FX-8350 in a 2U case so im a bit limited on options.


Behold, a horrible phone-camera picture.











Also, I did what I suggested to myself a few pages back, and strapped a Delta WFB1212HH fan (95 CFM) to my heatsink. Temps have improved.







I have settled into a nice 4.8 GHz overclock, which stays within acceptable temps as long as I don't run IBT.







A recent gaming session (Crysis 2 maxed, 1080p, Radeon 5870 Crossfire) resulted in max temps of 58C socket and 56C core. I will soon get better cooling (just put my 990FXA-UD5 on Ebay







), perhaps the new H100i?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> im sure the answer is burried somewhere within the 257 pages of this thread but im not going to bother searching haha.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the stock heatsink? I was curious what one it comes with. I'm looking at mounting a FX-8350 in a 2U case so im a bit limited on options.


Same one that came with the Phenom IIs, but they put a small AMD sticker on it.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Same one that came with the Phenom IIs, but they put a small AMD sticker on it.


Lol i got some of those in my closet lol









That is one thing Amd does better those stock heatsinks beat the crap out of intels crappy ones.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Same one that came with the Phenom IIs, but they put a small AMD sticker on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i got some of those in my closet lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one thing Amd does better those stock heatsinks beat the crap out of intels crappy ones.
Click to expand...

I try to keep a stash when I can. I have 2 of them acting as aftermarket heatsinks on undervolted llano chips. coooooooold.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> These chips are awesome under water. I went right in the bios on first boot and set it to 5.0, 1.48v and 2400 nb 2400 ht. Priming like a champ at 40c and I'm probably giving it too much juice.


Really? How about some screenshots?


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Really? How about some screenshots?


ikr, and I see that you got yours at 4.6Ghz, what temps are you getting at that clocks? and how much LLC do you have on it? I am gonna run mine at 4.6Ghz as my daily clocks just checking my stability right now (currently running prime95 atm) and so far core temps maxing out at 51C (averages at 44.5C). I got mine at 4.6Ghz at 1.45V no LLC


----------



## hks85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Behold, a horrible phone-camera picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I did what I suggested to myself a few pages back, and strapped a Delta WFB1212HH fan (95 CFM) to my heatsink. Temps have improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have settled into a nice 4.8 GHz overclock, which stays within acceptable temps as long as I don't run IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent gaming session (Crysis 2 maxed, 1080p, Radeon 5870 Crossfire) resulted in max temps of 58C socket and 56C core. I will soon get better cooling (just put my 990FXA-UD5 on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), perhaps the new H100i?


ahh, excellent! That would indeed fit into my 2u case and offer acceptable cooling for a good price with the delta fan. I was toying with the idea of using a 2x80mm rad but the price is just too high when you consider all the liquid components.

BTW, I've read that AMD is planning on keeping the vesrah for all of 2013. what else is on the roadmap for the 83xx series?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> ahh, excellent! That would indeed fit into my 2u case and offer acceptable cooling for a good price with the delta fan. I was toying with the idea of using a 2x80mm rad but the price is just too high when you consider all the liquid components.
> BTW, I've read that AMD is planning on keeping the vesrah for all of 2013. what else is on the roadmap for the 83xx series?


Well, AMD seems more interested in putting their money into APU's these days so it wouldn't surprise me if they simply fade out of the Enthusiast chip market all together. This seems to be the fear of allot of those in the know, which would mean that Intel would have no real competition again and the market would stagnate. However I saw somewhere that they have a code name for the next possible chip Steamroller, why do the have to keep picking names that imply they with be totally amazing?


----------



## hks85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Well, AMD seems more interested in putting their money into APU's these days so it wouldn't surprise me if they simply fade out of the Enthusiast chip market all together. This seems to be the fear of allot of those in the know, which would mean that Intel would have no real competition again and the market would stagnate. However I saw somewhere that they have a code name for the next possible chip Steamroller, why do the have to keep picking names that imply they with be totally amazing?


yeah but steamroller doesn't come out for another year. 8350 sounds like an odd number. I know that the 10 or 12 cores don't come out anytime soon but perhaps we'll see an 8370 or even an 85xx in the form of a further improved 8 core. any thoughts?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> yeah but steamroller doesn't come out for another year. 8350 sounds like an odd number. I know that the 10 or 12 cores don't come out anytime soon but perhaps we'll see an 8370 or even an 85xx in the form of a further improved 8 core. any thoughts?


I can't find anything on stuff to follow Piledriver, all I can find is stuff on Intel's plans for the next year or so. So my thoughts would be that further improvements would be awesome to see, especially if they finally get the new designed architecture to work like they did between the Phenom I and II







I still wish they had just stuck with the Phenom architecture and maybe by now we'd have integrated graphics and more cores or even just some amazing working 8 cores. Oh well living in the past won't change anything, so lets just hope they do something!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> ikr, and I see that you got yours at 4.6Ghz, what temps are you getting at that clocks? and how much LLC do you have on it? I am gonna run mine at 4.6Ghz as my daily clocks just checking my stability right now (currently running prime95 atm) and so far core temps maxing out at 51C (averages at 44.5C). I got mine at 4.6Ghz at 1.45V no LLC


That vcore seems high for an 8350 @4.6ghz. Is that 1.45v under load, or at idle? Also, what VDDA voltage are you using for that?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I try to keep a stash when I can. I have 2 of them acting as aftermarket heatsinks on undervolted llano chips. coooooooold.


They work fantastic in that capacity. I build workstations for the company I work for, non-climate controled industrial environment - awful conditions for any computer. The ambients can reach 120 degrees F and those coolers keep the 3870 and 3870K's we have very cool


----------



## hks85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They work fantastic in that capacity. I build workstations for the company I work for, non-climate controled industrial environment - awful conditions for any computer. The ambients can reach 120 degrees F and those coolers keep the 3870 and 3870K's we have very cool


im guessing you live in Omaha. winter is coming so it's time to OC those llanos.


----------



## ChuckFinlay

My 8320 arrived today along with some other parts, was surprised it came in a metal box. Guess I didn't buy a boxed AMD for a long time








The stock heatsink has 4 heatpipes, as shown in the pics earlier.
My new case didn't ship along with it, so I gotta wait a bit more, don't want to put it together without a case for now.
I only have a 970 Extreme 3 (4+1), but I don't want to clock so high either, 8350 stock speeds will be enough for me for now. Hope I'll be able to keep it at stock voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> im guessing you live in Omaha. winter is coming so it's time to OC those llanos.


No not Omaha , but that's a good guess as about 30% of the population in Nebraska live there. I live in a rural area to the west of Omaha







. You are spot on, tis the season to overclock llano's, denebs,piledrivers,regors,hekas,sandiegos,manchesters,celerons,athlons, and even a couple of sandy bridges


----------



## endevite

Posted a link to a Sabertooth rev2.0 bios: 1101, new as of today.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-990fx-owners-club/3380#post_18540389

So for those who were having issues topping out on that 1006 bios that was pulled, maybe this will fix it, flash and retry your oc's. ;p


----------



## Stoffie

Is anyone using a crosshair v formula z and fx 8320? I believe they have removed the piledriver supported bios from there website and before I got to download it, I can't seem to get stable over 4.8GHZ, I can get 4.8 stable at 1.45 volts running 20 IBT's, it seems no matter how much more voltage I put in to it I can't get 4.9 or 5, I have tried multipler only, I have tried every fsb setting from 200 - 250, I have tried CPU NB at 1.25, 1.275 and 1.3V makes no difference. VDDA voltage at 2.65V. HT Link and northbridge set to 2200mhz, anyone got any suggestions or could it be an unstable bios?

Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> That vcore seems high for an 8350 @4.6ghz. Is that 1.45v under load, or at idle? Also, what VDDA voltage are you using for that?


Under load it goes up as high as 1.475 with prime95 (even tho LLC is disabled)
, I didnt touch the VDDA voltage but I checked it says its at 2.56v on auto mode, there was only two options there, either 2.56 or 2.76v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Is anyone using a crosshair v formula z and fx 8320? I believe they have removed the piledriver supported bios from there website and before I got to download it, I can't seem to get stable over 4.8GHZ, I can get 4.8 stable at 1.45 volts running 20 IBT's, it seems no matter how much more voltage I put in to it I can't get 4.9 or 5, I have tried multipler only, I have tried every fsb setting from 200 - 250, I have tried CPU NB at 1.25, 1.275 and 1.3V makes no difference. VDDA voltage at 2.65V. HT Link and northbridge set to 2200mhz, anyone got any suggestions or could it be an unstable bios?
> Thanks for help in advance!


Either the mobo is having trouble or you didn't get lucky on the silicone lottery and that is the limit of that chip. I can't think of anything else that you can play around with except the BIOS update for that.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Under load it goes up as high as 1.475 with prime95 (even tho LLC is disabled)
> , I didnt touch the VDDA voltage but I checked it says its at 2.56v on auto mode, there was only two options there, either 2.56 or 2.76v
> Either the mobo is having trouble or you didn't get lucky on the silicone lottery and that is the limit of that chip. I can't think of anything else that you can play around with except the BIOS update for that.


I got till saturday to return the 8320 with no questions asked, should I do that and try a fx 8350?


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> I got till saturday to return the 8320 with no questions asked, should I do that and try a fx 8350?


Normally retail stores will only replace the item with the same one specially processors.. but if they will do then go for the 8350


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Normally retail stores will only replace the item with the same one specially processors.. but if they will do then go for the 8350


Cool will do then, the company I bought it from offer a very good returns policy... http://www.overclockers.co.uk/support.php, I'll play with the 8320 tonight if I can't get 5ghz then I'll get a replacement...


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Is anyone using a crosshair v formula z and fx 8320? I believe they have removed the piledriver supported bios from there website and before I got to download it, I can't seem to get stable over 4.8GHZ, I can get 4.8 stable at 1.45 volts running 20 IBT's, it seems no matter how much more voltage I put in to it I can't get 4.9 or 5, I have tried multipler only, I have tried every fsb setting from 200 - 250, I have tried CPU NB at 1.25, 1.275 and 1.3V makes no difference. VDDA voltage at 2.65V. HT Link and northbridge set to 2200mhz, anyone got any suggestions or could it be an unstable bios?
> Thanks for help in advance!


Asus has a new bios, 0901, as of yesterday. I had been using the previous (pulled) one, 0806. Maybe it's a placebo, but it seems to me that the new bios is more stable. I can get a little further with slightly lower temperatures than before. I have fast memory, so I'm using a much higher CPUNB -- between 1.35 and 1.4.

I also found that LLC makes a big difference in how far I can go (and setting it too high seems as bad as setting it too low). Unfortunately, there's not a "just right" setting for LLC as far as I can see -- "High" isn't quite enough, but "Ultra" is too much, for me.

Using prime95, I still can't seem to get past 4.7 without getting too hot a value from the socket temp. Maybe I'll try a fan. Other than prime95 it's stable beyond 4.8, but I won't be satisfied unless prime95 is stable.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> ahh, excellent! That would indeed fit into my 2u case and offer acceptable cooling for a good price with the delta fan. I was toying with the idea of using a 2x80mm rad but the price is just too high when you consider all the liquid components.
> BTW, I've read that AMD is planning on keeping the vesrah for all of 2013. what else is on the roadmap for the 83xx series?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, AMD seems more interested in putting their money into APU's these days so it wouldn't surprise me if they simply fade out of the Enthusiast chip market all together. This seems to be the fear of allot of those in the know, which would mean that Intel would have no real competition again and the market would stagnate. However I saw somewhere that they have a code name for the next possible chip Steamroller, why do the have to keep picking names that imply they with be totally amazing?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Well, AMD seems more interested in putting their money into APU's these days so it wouldn't surprise me if they simply fade out of the Enthusiast chip market all together. This seems to be the fear of allot of those in the know, which would mean that Intel would have no real competition again and the market would stagnate. However I saw somewhere that they have a code name for the next possible chip Steamroller, why do the have to keep picking names that imply they with be totally amazing?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but steamroller doesn't come out for another year. 8350 sounds like an odd number. I know that the 10 or 12 cores don't come out anytime soon but perhaps we'll see an 8370 or even an 85xx in the form of a further improved 8 core. any thoughts?
Click to expand...

Last I heard, AMD's new roadmap has Steamroller pushed into 2014 now.


----------



## gertruude

hey guys

got my fx 8320 last week and im wondering what the max temps we can go to with this chip. im currently 53 on core temp at 4515mhz. on large fft with prime95

id like to push a little more out of it but not sure of the max temp i can go.

thanks in advance


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Is anyone using a crosshair v formula z and fx 8320? I believe they have removed the piledriver supported bios from there website and before I got to download it, I can't seem to get stable over 4.8GHZ, I can get 4.8 stable at 1.45 volts running 20 IBT's, it seems no matter how much more voltage I put in to it I can't get 4.9 or 5, I have tried multipler only, I have tried every fsb setting from 200 - 250, I have tried CPU NB at 1.25, 1.275 and 1.3V makes no difference. VDDA voltage at 2.65V. HT Link and northbridge set to 2200mhz, anyone got any suggestions or could it be an unstable bios?
> Thanks for help in advance!


An 8320 that does 4.8ghz with 1.45v is a good chip IMO. Mine needs 1.475v for 4.6ghz. I don't see that as a valid reason to return it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Under load it goes up as high as 1.475 with prime95 (even tho LLC is disabled)
> ,


That sounds high for an 8350, see my comment above.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> yeah but steamroller doesn't come out for another year. 8350 sounds like an odd number. I know that the 10 or 12 cores don't come out anytime soon but perhaps we'll see an 8370 or even an 85xx in the form of a further improved 8 core. any thoughts?


I think their will be a revised(stepped) version of Vishera. (Vishera D0) just my 2 cents


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think their will be a revised(stepped) version of Vishera. (Vishera D0) just my 2 cents


Agreed
Are they also binning chips for an FX - 8370?


----------



## infini

Is there going to be a 65W Vishera?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Under load it goes up as high as 1.475 with prime95 (even tho LLC is disabled)
> , I didnt touch the VDDA voltage but I checked it says its at 2.56v on auto mode, there was only two options there, either 2.56 or 2.76v
> Either the mobo is having trouble or you didn't get lucky on the silicone lottery and that is the limit of that chip. I can't think of anything else that you can play around with except the BIOS update for that.


If I understand LLC correctly then turning is on should help keep your voltages from fluctuating as much ?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infini*
> 
> Is there going to be a 65W Vishera?


65 Watt Piledriver / Vishera? I doubt it since the 8320 and 8350 are still 125 Watt and even the 4 core and 6 core BD's were 95 Watt.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think their will be a revised(stepped) version of Vishera. (Vishera D0) just my 2 cents


This is what I'm hoping and waiting for. Wishing for an improvement similar to C2 and C3 Deneb.


----------



## xd_1771

^ The A10 5700 proves that a 65W TDP 4-core Vishera is possible...


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> That sounds high for an 8350, see my comment above.


I put the voltage down to 1.4375 and seems to be stable (1hr 30mins in prime95 atm) core temp is maxing at 51C (averaging at 47C) clocks remains at 4.6Ghz but different combination of fsb/multiplier.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> ^ The A10 5700 proves that a 65W TDP 4-core Vishera is possible...


I never said it wasn't possible, just that I doubted we'd see it! The Trinity APU's are an update to the Llano APU's which already had better thermal properties and TDP than Bulldozer and Piledriver and the APU's aren't directly marketed as an enthusiast chip. Also Trinity see's a new socket which is usually where larger strides are made in the architecture. I think it far more likely that we might see a 95watt TDP Vishera, but with luck in the next version Steamroller we might see and hopefully will see far better Thermals. As always just my opinion and not supported by anything other than the way I see things trending with AMD's Enthusiast line of chips, the APU's have been given more funding and attention so it's fitting to see them making larger strides.


----------



## jared872

Hello everyone, I've got a question about prime 95. Does anyone know for sure if it is compatible with Windows 8? The reason I ask is because I can run every other stress test under the sun but as soon as I start prime my system locks up. I am sure that I am stable at 4.7 but I simply can not get prime to work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've got a question about prime 95. Does anyone know for sure if it is compatible with Windows 8? The reason I ask is because I can run every other stress test under the sun but as soon as I start prime my system locks up. I am sure that I am stable at 4.7 but I simply can not get prime to work.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Ya, trust your gut on weather it's stable or not. Prime has had some serious problems with PD in this thread, if you can run everything else (such as IBT and others) then you're probably fine.


----------



## tinouthedino

Yea I get prime errors at stock if I let it run long enough :


----------



## jared872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, trust your gut on weather it's stable or not. Prime has had some serious problems with PD in this thread, if you can run everything else (such as IBT and others) then you're probably fine.


Yea I can do IBT and Aidia fine, but prime always just freezes immediately.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Last I heard, AMD's new roadmap has Steamroller pushed into 2014 now.


I can picture the conversation at AMD which led to this:

Rory Read: We currently have Steamroller scheduled for a mid-2013 release. Do you still think we can meet that deadline?
Jim Keller: Well, if you want another puny, incremental improvement in performance on the current architecture, then yeah, no problem. But, if you want me to sit down and design a proper AMD processor, one that can jump two design cycles in one leap and hand Intel its own ass on a silver platter, then I'll need a full year to design and test it, and then possibly a couple of months after that until full-scale production... early 2014, if you want me to make Intel pee their pants. In the mean-time, I'll continue to make some tweaks and adjustments to Vishera to squeeze everything I can out of it for a rev. 2.0 chip for 2013 for our loyal customers.
Rory Read: OK, 2014 it is. I'll make the announcement right away. Funny thing is, everybody'll think we're weak and running out of money or some nonsense like that by pushing back the next major CPU revision release. Go for it, Jim! I can't wait to hear the Intel fanboys wail like little children.


----------



## beers

RAM benchmark anyone?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> I can picture the conversation at AMD which led to this:
> Rory Read: We currently have Steamroller scheduled for a mid-2013 release. Do you still think we can meet that deadline?
> Jim Keller: Well, if you want another puny, incremental improvement in performance on the current architecture, then yeah, no problem. But, if you want me to sit down and design a proper AMD processor, *one that can jump two design cycles in one leap and hand Intel its own ass on a silver platter, then I'll need a full year to design and test it, and then possibly a couple of months after that until full-scale production... early 2014, if you want me to make Intel pee their pants*. In the mean-time, I'll continue to make some tweaks and adjustments to Vishera to squeeze everything I can out of it for a rev. 2.0 chip for 2013 for our loyal customers.
> Rory Read: OK, 2014 it is. I'll make the announcement right away. Funny thing is, everybody'll think we're weak and running out of money or some nonsense like that by pushing back the next major CPU revision release. Go for it, Jim! I can't wait to hear the Intel fanboys wail like little children.


Not gonna happen When Amd is moving away from Desktop Cpus and moving focus to APU'S.. they also Have no where near the money to pay the engineers as there R&D budget is like 1.4 billion and Intels 9 billion.

Basicly you have to be willing to pay to have the best people and Amd does not have the money to pay those people... There laying people off..

AMD'S 2013 Road Map http://translate.google.es/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.donanimhaber.com%2Fislemci%2Fhaberleri%2FDH-Ozel-AMDnin-FX-islemci-ailesi-icin-2013te-guncelleme-gorunmuyor.htm


----------



## tinouthedino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> RAM benchmark anyone?


Is that samsung green ram?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> Is that samsung green ram?


Nah just a mixed kit of Mushkin Redline 2x4 GB and some 2x8 GB Ripjaws, both kits rated for 2133.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Not gonna happen When Amd is moving away from Desktop Cpus and moving focus to APU'S.. they also Have no where near the money to pay the engineers as there R&D budget is like 1.4 billion and Intels 9 billion.
> Basicly you have to be willing to pay to have the best people and Amd does not have the money to pay those people... There laying people off..
> AMD'S 2013 Road Map http://translate.google.es/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.donanimhaber.com%2Fislemci%2Fhaberleri%2FDH-Ozel-AMDnin-FX-islemci-ailesi-icin-2013te-guncelleme-gorunmuyor.htm


I don't think you quite grasp the magnitude of this development. We're not talking about just any old microprocessor engineer. We're talking about the Luke Skywalker of CPU design. This guy is the single best CPU architect on the planet, and no, I'm NOT exaggerating.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120801190422_Return_of_the_King_AMD_K7_and_K8_Designer_Jim_Keller_Back_at_AMD.html

As far as money goes, I'm sure over a billion dollars is enough to keep Jim and his CPU team happy.


----------



## bmgjet




----------



## Horusrogue

About to get the damned thing in tomorrow finally (8320); ty Canada Post. Will post some benchmarks. Running off a GB 990FXA-UD3. (Pre-edit)


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Nah just a mixed kit of Mushkin Redline 2x4 GB and some 2x8 GB Ripjaws, both kits rated for 2133.


What voltage were you pushing on those ripjaws?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Not gonna happen When Amd is moving away from Desktop Cpus and moving focus to APU'S..


Your claims are just like OBR's: out of context and rather misleading.

The end of AMD CPU-only parts does not constitute the end of AMD competing in the performance segment. This can be done with an APU, or an APU with locked GPU part. I would be that with HSA, it will definitely be done with a fully-enabled APU.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*


Maxmem has issues with pd's I think (based on how it was written), you can bump up your score just by setting affinity and pushing it to like core5 only..... It's score's don't match up with any other bench when running high speed or low timings on these chips. Let alone it is a 32bit app.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> I don't think you quite grasp the magnitude of this development. We're not talking about just any old microprocessor engineer. We're talking about the Luke Skywalker of CPU design. This guy is the single best CPU architect on the planet, and no, I'm NOT exaggerating.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120801190422_Return_of_the_King_AMD_K7_and_K8_Designer_Jim_Keller_Back_at_AMD.html
> As far as money goes, I'm sure over a billion dollars is enough to keep Jim and his CPU team happy.


1.4 Billion R&D budget can not compete with a 9 Billion R&D budget no matter who you are.. you have to pay the fabs after all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> Your claims are just like OBR's: out of context and rather misleading.
> The end of AMD CPU-only parts does not constitute the end of AMD competing in the performance segment. This can be done with an APU, or an APU with locked GPU part. I would be that with HSA, it will definitely be done with a fully-enabled APU.


[

You mean this?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> What voltage were you pushing on those ripjaws?


1.7v


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> 1.7v


I have yet to push past 1.65 on mine, so I settled for almost as good scores @1600 7-8-7-20-1t. ;p


----------



## Roadking

I am sold on Coollaboratory Ultra. Just did a new 1 hour prime run with this new TIM. Previous run was same settings except I had RAM set at 1600 and used XSPC K2 TIM max core was 55C. This new 1 hour prime run was with Coollaboratory Ultra, RAM at 2133 MAX core at 49C.


----------



## hks85

anyone at 5GHz+ got a super Pi time to post?


----------



## M3TAl

Quite an impressive temp drop for a TIM change. May have to get me some of this one day.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I am sold on Coollaboratory Ultra. Just did a new 1 hour prime run with this new TIM. Previous run was same settings except I had RAM set at 1600 and used XSPC K2 TIM max core was 55C. This new 1 hour prime run was with Coollaboratory Ultra, RAM at 2133 MAX core at 49C.


That makes me uber happy

Im waiting for fedex to deliver me some


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> I am sold on Coollaboratory Ultra. Just did a new 1 hour prime run with this new TIM. Previous run was same settings except I had RAM set at 1600 and used XSPC K2 TIM max core was 55C. This new 1 hour prime run was with Coollaboratory Ultra, RAM at 2133 MAX core at 49C.


Your welcome bro it is great stuff and grats!









It is amazeing when u use a tim that was made to spread has no Air bubbles for perfect heat transfer.. and it is as close as you can get to Solder..

Put it on your Gpus for a 10c temp drop









http://www.overclock.net/t/1315215/polished-galaxy-gtx-680-4gb-heatsink-cool-labs-liquid-pro-tim/0_20#post_18543399


----------



## Roadking

It was a pita to spread, like trying to spread mercury or solder without flux. Took me about 30 minutes but well worth the effort


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> It was a pita to spread, like trying to spread mercury or solder without flux. Took me about 30 minutes but well worth the effort


Wow really?

I can do it in like 3 mins and find it the easyest tim to spread ever lol..

did you wiggle it to warm it up? then it spreads like butter.. This tim bonds when it is heated.. so the quick wiggle does that.. makes it bond to the Cpu like butter.. try it next time.. will go easy as pie i promise









When it is cool and not heated it kinda acts like a drop of water on wax. lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> anyone at 5GHz+ got a super Pi time to post?


Nothing fancy here


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Wow really?
> I can do it in like 3 mins and find it the easyest tim to spread ever lol..
> did you wiggle it to warm it up? then it spreads like butter.. This tim bonds when it is heated.. so the quick wiggle does that.. makes it bond to the Cpu like butter.. try it next time.. will go easy as pie i promise


Where the heck were you when I was spreading it?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Where the heck were you when I was spreading it?


Im always a PM msg away.


----------



## Roadking

No sweat. Im just happy my temps came down. Now maybe i can hit a stable 5GHz


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 1.4 Billion R&D budget can not compete with a 9 Billion R&D budget no matter who you are.. you have to pay the fabs after all.
> You mean this?


HSA will remove the need for traditional "high performance cores" to provide high performance. Your point is invalid.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> HSA will remove the need for traditional "high performance cores" to provide high performance. Your point is invalid.


That is direct from Amds Web site.

Should take it to pm before somebody gets angry heh pm incoming...


----------



## hks85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nothing fancy here


I was really hoping that @ 5GHz there would be a better time. Still, ~18 is nice!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hks85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nothing fancy here
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping that @ 5GHz there would be a better time. Still, ~18 is nice!
Click to expand...

Had to look up my Phenom II X4 830's score on HWBot...



Sigh, still higher.


----------



## Roadking

1 hour prime
4916GHz @ 1.52v
RAM 2133 @ 1.6v very loose Clocks
NB & HT 2400
VDDA @ 2.55v
NB/CPU 1.25v
MAX Core 52C
MAX CPU 66C


----------



## Sazz

I've been playing around my overclocking and it seems to me my problem with socket temps being so high stops when I don't touch the FSB and just overclock thru multiplier, I got same 4.6Ghz with just adjusting multiplier at 1.4375v and my socket temp readings only goes upto 55C max after 1hr prime which sounds normal, just like my 1090T at 4Ghz with 1.425V. but when I use a different clock settings like my other set-up which got 225 FSB with 20.5 multiplier my socket temp readings skyrocket to 75C after 1hr of prime but my core temp on both clock set-up maxes out at 55C averaging 47-48C which is pretty normal to me.

So what do you guys think? seems to me its a faulty sensor or something? since it can't be the chip since as I mentioned on my previous posts this is already my 2nd chip as I switched the first one thinking that it may be the processor itself having thermal problems..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> 1 hour prime
> 4916GHz @ 1.52v
> RAM 2133 @ 1.6v very loose Clocks
> NB & HT 2400
> VDDA @ 2.55v
> NB/CPU 1.25v
> MAX Core 52C
> MAX CPU 66C


dang.. 1.52 vcore? is that after LLC or before LLC? coz at 1.52 I could get upto 5.1Ghz. maybe I just got a bit better chip but still.. I only went upto 5Ghz at 1.5125v just to benchmark at that clocks and pulled out the overclock back down to 4.6Ghz LOL


----------



## thebluephoenix

http://www.overclock.net/t/1246255/piledriver/590#post_18442066

pls









*You'll get rep


----------



## anubis1127

Anybody folding on one of these? I'm still curious to see what kind of PPD these get once OC'd.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody folding on one of these? I'm still curious to see what kind of PPD these get once OC'd.


I got mine at 4.6Ghz and I am running both my GPU and CPU, before this I had my 965 on folding and it was doing 9650 PPD paired with my 7970, this one is doing lower than that at 8032 PPD. so yeah its not as good as a PhenonII 965 (@ 4Ghz) in folding.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 1.4 Billion R&D budget can not compete with a 9 Billion R&D budget no matter who you are.. you have to pay the fabs after all.[/IMG]


AMD does NOT have to pay the fabs. They only have to pay for design engineers, R&D, sales and marketing and support and management. In case you missed the memo, they sold their fabs to Global Foundaries back in 2008. It is precisely because AMD doesn't have to pay the immense cost of re-tooling and running fabs that they can put all their money into engineering and design. If you look at Intel's expenditures, I can assure you that their fabs eat up way more than their engineer's salaries.

AMD is finally back on track. They're continuing to hold the fort with server and desktop chips until Keller and team can produce some truly outstanding performance chips, and they're targeting the tablet market with a very low power APUs next year with Jaguar. Don't forget that Jim Keller not only designed the DEC Alpha and Athlon 64, he also designed the Apple A5 and A6 chips, so to those who were moaning that AMD will only be using stock ARM designs in their cloud servers, well, I think we can put paid to that nonsense.

Anyhow, I've put my money where my mouth is. I'm now the proud owner of 2000 shares of AMD stock. We'll see the proof soon enough.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 1.4 Billion R&D budget can not compete with a 9 Billion R&D budget no matter who you are.. you have to pay the fabs after all.
> [
> You mean this?


Sorry mate but you are wrong, look at things like formula 1, Adrian Newey at Redbull racing does not have the budget that ferrari or mclaren have, yet he has built the best car on the grid 3 years in a row, adrian newey doesnt use a computer to design parts, he can see aerodynamics in his head like a sixth sense and he can draw it on paper! If this Amd guy has a natural ability here then the 7billion shortfall is in his head where intel have that money to research what he already knows.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> AMD does NOT have to pay the fabs. They only have to pay for design engineers, R&D, sales and marketing and support and management. In case you missed the memo, they sold their fabs to Global Foundaries back in 2008. It is precisely because AMD doesn't have to pay the immense cost of re-tooling and running fabs that they can put all their money into engineering and design. If you look at Intel's expenditures, I can assure you that their fabs eat up way more than their engineer's salaries.
> AMD is finally back on track. They're continuing to hold the fort with server and desktop chips until Keller and team can produce some truly outstanding performance chips, and they're targeting the tablet market with a very low power APUs next year with Jaguar. Don't forget that Jim Keller not only designed the DEC Alpha and Athlon 64, he also designed the Apple A5 and A6 chips, so to those who were moaning that AMD will only be using stock ARM designs in their cloud servers, well, I think we can put paid to that nonsense.
> Anyhow, I've put my money where my mouth is. I'm now the proud owner of 2000 shares of AMD stock. We'll see the proof soon enough.


You bought stock in amd there shares are in the toilet and there rated as a horrid stock investment lol.

Go over on anandtech and see I'm on my IPad watching Obama's speech so I can not snag the info...



Anywho.. i own 20.000 Shares in Ethanol... I paid 9 cents a share 12 years ago.. it is now 41 cents a share.. so ive made 4x the money....
But... as we depend on our own fuel more i think Ethanol shares wil sky rocket in the next 10 years.. Gas stations are already using 10% Ethanol in Gas now..

However if you think that one guy can pul them out of the toilet and have more information of Amds stock moving UP and not down im all ears.. i love making money.. but sure hate losing it XD


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I got mine at 4.6Ghz and I am running both my GPU and CPU, before this I had my 965 on folding and it was doing 9650 PPD paired with my 7970, this one is doing lower than that at 8032 PPD. so yeah its not as good as a PhenonII 965 (@ 4Ghz) in folding.


Something has to be wrong then, my 8120 @ 4.7 and 7970 get 23000 a day, my 1090t and 2 6770s get 20000 a day

Ill check tonight what i get with 8320 and post here


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Something has to be wrong then, my 8120 @ 4.7 and 7970 get 23000 a day, my 1090t and 2 6770s get 20000 a day
> Ill check tonight what i get with 8320 and post here


Prolly my set-up on the Folding is wrong, I actually just started folding about a week ago and am fairly new to it.

Edit: I put the folding settings back to default and my PPD went upto 12k atm.


----------



## Hokies83

Sorry man but I'm right this is a processor not a race car.

Back when amd and Intel's performance was c lose Amds budget was a lot more since bd it has went way down... And it has shown in there processors.

Well known facts debated on every real tech forum on the net and about 90% of ppl agree.

Amd is restructuring it's company to avoid fileing bankruptcy.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I've been playing around my overclocking and it seems to me my problem with socket temps being so high stops when I don't touch the FSB and just overclock thru multiplier, I got same 4.6Ghz with just adjusting multiplier at 1.4375v and my socket temp readings only goes upto 55C max after 1hr prime which sounds normal, just like my 1090T at 4Ghz with 1.425V. but when I use a different clock settings like my other set-up which got 225 FSB with 20.5 multiplier my socket temp readings skyrocket to 75C after 1hr of prime but my core temp on both clock set-up maxes out at 55C averaging 47-48C which is pretty normal to me.
> So what do you guys think? seems to me its a faulty sensor or something? since it can't be the chip since as I mentioned on my previous posts this is already my 2nd chip as I switched the first one thinking that it may be the processor itself having thermal problems..
> dang.. 1.52 vcore? is that after LLC or before LLC? coz at 1.52 I could get upto 5.1Ghz. maybe I just got a bit better chip but still.. I only went upto 5Ghz at 1.5125v just to benchmark at that clocks and pulled out the overclock back down to 4.6Ghz LOL


Ive had no luck at all changing FSB, Tried many different combos but lose stability. LLC at ultra high


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Ive had no luck at all changing FSB, Tried many different combos but lose stability. LLC at ultra high


Yeah it is quite tricky, like for example I tried using 220 FSB on a clock that I was aiming for and completely unstable, then put that down at 219 and there you go passed 2hrs of prime95. its weird huh.. anyways I just keep changing the FSB to find the sweet spot on clocks that I am looking for.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Sorry mate but you are wrong, look at things like formula 1, Adrian Newey at Redbull racing does not have the budget that ferrari or mclaren have, yet he has built the best car on the grid 3 years in a row, adrian newey doesnt use a computer to design parts, he can see aerodynamics in his head like a sixth sense and he can draw it on paper! If this Amd guy has a natural ability here then the 7billion shortfall is in his head where intel have that money to research what he already knows.


It takes a hell of a lot more money to squeeze out 10% of performance from a architecture designed over 12 years ago that's been revised over and over and over again than it does one that's broken and on its second revision.


----------



## wolvers

DO WE REALLY NEED TO HAVE A DISCUSSION ABOUT AMD'S FINANCES HERE?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've got a question about prime 95. Does anyone know for sure if it is compatible with Windows 8? The reason I ask is because I can run every other stress test under the sun but as soon as I start prime my system locks up. I am sure that I am stable at 4.7 but I simply can not get prime to work.
> Any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, trust your gut on weather it's stable or not. Prime has had some serious problems with PD in this thread, if you can run everything else (such as IBT and others) then you're probably fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> Yea I get prime errors at stock if I let it run long enough :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Yea I can do IBT and Aidia fine, but prime always just freezes immediately.


I was in the same boat, but after some tweaking of voltages I'm now stable in Prime. Well, for an hour at least. I couldn't be bothered to wait any longer I wanted to use it! Before hand though I couldn't even do 30seconds.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I've been playing around my overclocking and it seems to me my problem with socket temps being so high stops when I don't touch the FSB and just overclock thru multiplier, I got same 4.6Ghz with just adjusting multiplier at 1.4375v and my socket temp readings only goes upto 55C max after 1hr prime which sounds normal, just like my 1090T at 4Ghz with 1.425V. but when I use a different clock settings like my other set-up which got 225 FSB with 20.5 multiplier my socket temp readings skyrocket to 75C after 1hr of prime but my core temp on both clock set-up maxes out at 55C averaging 47-48C which is pretty normal to me.
> So what do you guys think? seems to me its a faulty sensor or something? since it can't be the chip since as I mentioned on my previous posts this is already my 2nd chip as I switched the first one thinking that it may be the processor itself having thermal problems..


That's very interesting. I'll be trying out a multiplier OC tonight to see if it helps me out with my socket temps. Currently I'm running a 250MHz fsb and struggling with socket temps during stress testing.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody folding on one of these? I'm still curious to see what kind of PPD these get once OC'd.


I get about 22000PPD with my 8320 @ 4.5GHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I got mine at 4.6Ghz and I am running both my GPU and CPU, before this I had my 965 on folding and it was doing 9650 PPD paired with my 7970, this one is doing lower than that at 8032 PPD. so yeah its not as good as a PhenonII 965 (@ 4Ghz) in folding.


You will need to manually set it to only use 7of the 8 cores for folding if you're going to use an AMD GPU. Dont ask me why but thats what they told me at foldingforum.org and it works. Also AMD GPUs dont get any love from [email protected] and the PPD are awful. My 7870 gets about 4000PPD but my GTX560ti gets 25000PPD.


----------



## Hits9Nine

so far so good with my FX 8320


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You bought stock in amd there shares are in the toilet and there rated as a horrid stock investment lol.
> Go over on anandtech and see I'm on my IPad watching Obama's speech so I can not snag the info...
> 
> Anywho.. i own 20.000 Shares in Ethanol... I paid 9 cents a share 12 years ago.. it is now 41 cents a share.. so ive made 4x the money....
> But... as we depend on our own fuel more i think Ethanol shares wil sky rocket in the next 10 years.. Gas stations are already using 10% Ethanol in Gas now..
> However if you think that one guy can pul them out of the toilet and have more information of Amds stock moving UP and not down im all ears.. i love making money.. but sure hate losing it XD










O.T. SKIP NEXT 2 PARAGRAPHS TO AVOID - Off topic and not meant to be taken too seriously -
I would be careful with that ethanol stock, if we have another drought year in the midwest the cost of the raw material to make ethanol will most likely double.
Locally, an ethanol plan was built about 2 years ago with the latest tech available to provide the most efficient conversion of corn to ethanol. At that time ( and at the price they could get for ethanol) it was claimed they could be profitable as long as corn stayed below $4.25 a bushel. Corn is bid at @ $7.50 a bushel locally at the moment and the original investment group sold the facility to outside investors ( foreign I suspect). The plant digest's 160,000 bushels of corn a day so it can get ugly in a hurry.
The price paid for ethanol will be a direct result of how much the competing commodity commands for a price , if oil prices go low and the price of corn doubles ( or government subsidies are stopped) it could doom the entire industry. It's been a good investment for you , the $8200 even when adjusted for inflation its still a gain of about $4200 - nicely done







.
AMD has had huge upswings in price following down cycles. IF you had invested that $1800 in AMD in sept. of 1999 at $8.53 a share you could have sold it in April of 2000 for $43.75 a share, grossing $9323 . Now in January of 2003 , you could have re-invested that money in AMD @ $5.23 a share = 1765 shares, January 2006 you could have sold it for $41.80 a share = $73,786. Investing in AMD, you ( and I) would have LOVED it.....lol.
This means very little going forward, but I do see a better than average chance ( especially with Mr. K back on board) that AMD will have another significant upswing within the next 3 to 5 years.
On topic -
Just installed an H-100 in P/P configuration and it's working wonderfully. I ran some benches (superpi,wprime big and small) @ 1.552 volts / 5 Ghz and temps maxxed out at 42 degrees C







. This was a multiplier only overclock, still trying to figure out the settings on this board. This chip/board is FINICKY about settings its gonna be "funstrating" to get the perfect OC out of it







.


----------



## Solders18

Sooooo i will bring this thread back on topic by saying... TODAY IS IS THE DAY!!! I GET MY 8320 AS SOON AS I SEE THE UPS TRUCK!!!! ...just a little excited NBD


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Something has to be wrong then, my 8120 @ 4.7 and 7970 get 23000 a day, my 1090t and 2 6770s get 20000 a day
> Ill check tonight what i get with 8320 and post here
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly my set-up on the Folding is wrong, I actually just started folding about a week ago and am fairly new to it.
> 
> Edit: I put the folding settings back to default and my PPD went upto 12k atm.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody folding on one of these? I'm still curious to see what kind of PPD these get once OC'd.
> 
> 
> 
> I get about 22000PPD with my 8320 @ 4.5GHz
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I got mine at 4.6Ghz and I am running both my GPU and CPU, before this I had my 965 on folding and it was doing 9650 PPD paired with my 7970, this one is doing lower than that at 8032 PPD. so yeah its not as good as a PhenonII 965 (@ 4Ghz) in folding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will need to manually set it to only use 7of the 8 cores for folding if you're going to use an AMD GPU. Dont ask me why but thats what they told me at foldingforum.org and it works. Also AMD GPUs dont get any love from [email protected] and the PPD are awful. My 7870 gets about 4000PPD but my GTX560ti gets 25000PPD.
Click to expand...

The work units on AMD GPU's will use about 30% CPU when folding. So use 2/3 of CPU for CPU folding, rest on GPU. But the AMD GPU folding is pretty poor especially on 7000 series. If you switch to just all CPU, you'll probably end up with much better PPD per power consumption.

Reason is that [email protected] are still not optimized for 7000 series yet. Depending on OC: 7800's are 4-6k PPD, 7900 are 6-8k PPD. The better AMD cards to use for folding are the 5800's and 6900's which usually nets 8-10k PPD. Or be crazy like SafeHaven did and clocked the 5850 to 1100mhz and get about 11k PPD.

They keep promising the day will come but that's been awhile now.

The gist is that AMD GPU's are







for folding. They're much better at BOINC (in fact, reccomended). NVidia's are MUCH better at folding (2-4 x's the PPD of AMD).

If I had it my way, I'd be using my card for BOINC and the CPU for folding.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The work units on AMD GPU's will use about 30% CPU when folding. So use 2/3 of CPU for CPU folding, rest on GPU. But the AMD GPU folding is pretty poor especially on 7000 series. If you switch to just all CPU, you'll probably end up with much better PPD per power consumption.
> Reason is that [email protected] are still not optimized for 7000 series yet. Depending on OC: 7800's are 4-6k PPD, 7900 are 6-8k PPD. The better AMD cards to use for folding are the 5800's and 6900's which usually nets 8-10k PPD. Or be crazy like SafeHaven did and clocked the 5850 to 1100mhz and get about 11k PPD.
> They keep promising the day will come but that's been awhile now.
> *The gist is that AMD GPU's are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for folding*. They're much better at BOINC (in fact, reccomended). NVidia's are MUCH better at folding (2-4 x's the PPD of AMD).
> If I had it my way, I'd be using my card for BOINC and the CPU for folding.


People fold with Amd Gpus? with the Great performance of the direct compute on HD7000 Series I put money in my pocket with my HD 7970 in my Back up Rig







Via Coin Mining..


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> DO WE REALLY NEED TO HAVE A DISCUSSION ABOUT AMD'S FINANCES HERE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat, but after some tweaking of voltages I'm now stable in Prime. Well, for an hour at least. I couldn't be bothered to wait any longer I wanted to use it! Before hand though I couldn't even do 30seconds.


I got an extra 150mhz out of my overclock by looking at that graph. Hoskies input is nearly always valuable and I'm glad he is here with his great wisdom!


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You bought stock in amd there shares are in the toilet and there rated as a horrid stock investment lol.
> Go over on anandtech and see I'm on my IPad watching Obama's speech so I can not snag the info...
> 
> Anywho.. i own 20.000 Shares in Ethanol... I paid 9 cents a share 12 years ago.. it is now 41 cents a share.. so ive made 4x the money....
> But... as we depend on our own fuel more i think Ethanol shares wil sky rocket in the next 10 years.. Gas stations are already using 10% Ethanol in Gas now..
> However if you think that one guy can pul them out of the toilet and have more information of Amds stock moving UP and not down im all ears.. i love making money.. but sure hate losing it XD


I bought them at $2.12. Maybe you should think before you make assumptions. My investment is secure because the Radeon graphics division alone is worth at least 4 billion or $5.63/share. So even if somebody buys them out, I'll make money.

Your hate is clouding your judgement.

Now we bring you all back to the original purpose of this thread: Vishera.


----------



## Hokies83

That is why everybody is selling there shares in accompany that if there new plan does not work will fold? And what in gods name do u mean by hate? Since when was the truth hate? You know something all the other investors in the world do not?

And it is really no bash here..

I said if you got some inside info that Amd stock is going to rebound i want to know cause i will buy 10.000 Shares right now..

I just do not think 1 man with a 1.4 billion Budget can do much for them... Maybe in the Apu Dept seems to be what he was doing with Apple with the A5 / A5x in the Ipads i have i I pad 3 A5X.. and it is pretty nice..

So he may pull a great move there.


----------



## kzone75

Are you guys enjoying your Vishera? Still waiting for mine.







Hopefully I'll get it by next week.


----------



## wolvers

PLEASE, can we drop this OT rubbish now? If you wanna bash all things AMD, feel free to do it in a thread specifically for that topic. Please leave us be to discuss these CPUs here without having to trawl through the bickering.









Anyway, looks like my 8320 prefers fsb to multipliers. It needs a bit more vcore AND vdda for 200*23 than it does for 263*17.5 and that makes around 5c difference in core temps too. Max fsb testing required me thinks.


----------



## beers

What's with the ridiculous HT ceiling of these?

I pumped mine up to 3900 MHz yesterday for amusement and while it didn't seem to make a tangible performance difference with the limited testing I pursued, I was surprised it even booted and was stable for furmark. Unless the BIOS setting isn't actually changing anything, although CPUz does indicate the specified frequency..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Are you guys enjoying your Vishera? Still waiting for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it by next week.


Yes , very much so now that I have some decent cooling , the H-100 is allowing it to run 5Ghz + without heat issues. I just need a good video card and it will be pretty much complete


----------



## tinouthedino

Yea I can run 5ghz @1.536 and 5.1 @ 1.56 for everyday use, If I were doing something multicore intensive I have to back down to 4.8 or open a window,


----------



## Solders18

Just fired up my 8320 and so far its AWESOME. I looked in hardware monitor just to see what it was running at and the temp caught my eye. it says the cores are at 7 degrees. ambient is 21. is this even possible?


----------



## tinouthedino

they dont read the correct temps at idle, you have to put them at load for the algorithym to calculate the temperatures right, so...at Idle, go by your CPU socket, and at load go by the core temp


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Just fired up my 8320 and so far its AWESOME. I looked in hardware monitor just to see what it was running at and the temp caught my eye*. it says the cores are at 7 degrees. ambient is 21. is this even possible?:*eh-smiley


No it is not.. Something is wrong with monitoring.. weather it be the board or the program.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Just fired up my 8320 and so far its AWESOME. I looked in hardware monitor just to see what it was running at and the temp caught my eye*. it says the cores are at 7 degrees. ambient is 21. is this even possible?:*eh-smiley
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.. Something is wrong with monitoring.. weather it be the board or the program.
Click to expand...

i uninstalled and reinstalled hw monitor but it is still showing really cold temps on the cores. cpu temp is at 30


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> That is why everybody is selling there shares in accompany that if there new plan does not work will fold? And what in gods name do u mean by hate? Since when was the truth hate? You know something all the other investors in the world do not?
> And it is really no bash here..
> I said if you got some inside info that Amd stock is going to rebound i want to know cause i will buy 10.000 Shares right now..
> I just do not think 1 man with a 1.4 billion Budget can do much for them... Maybe in the Apu Dept seems to be what he was doing with Apple with the A5 / A5x in the Ipads i have i I pad 3 A5X.. and it is pretty nice..
> So he may pull a great move there.


Ok, I'll respond to this query because it sounds reasonable, but I really don't want to hijack this thread, because it's the single best source of Vishera overclocking info on the web right now.

Obviously, nobody can know what will happen to a company or their share price with certainty, but I've followed AMD products, the company, and its stock shares for nearly 20 years now (my first PC CPU after I moved over from the Amiga was an AMD 386/40Mhz back in 1991). Very briefly, AMD has historically been a little like Pepsi to Intel's Coke. No matter how big and strong Coke is, it was impossible for Coke to destroy Pepsi because they were the only two big players in the cola market, etc. The x86 market has been like that since the mid-1980s. That dynamic has changed now that x86 is no longer the predominant CPU family. Now that Apple (thanks mainly to Jim Keller's A5 and A6 iPad/iPhone chips) and Google and others have put huge numbers of ARM processors into phone and tablets, there is a very strong possibility that the ARM architecture may supplant x86 on the desktop and in the server market, as well, or at least co-exist with x86 in significant amounts. What does this have to do with AMD?

AMD has done a couple of very critical things to keep itself relevant in the last decade. First, they bought ATI in 2005. That single action, and the work they've done merging Radeon stream processors with x86 cores makes them the world leader in this technology. In addition, they've decided to produce ARM-based fusion chips for servers. Jim Keller, the guy who once again, is responsible for us all having 64 bit x86 chips right now (thanks to his Athlon 64 processor) designed perhaps the best ARM chips there are while he was at Apple. Now he is in charge of AMD's CPU division! Not just working for it... in CHARGE of it. He is free to hire whoever he wants to build the team he wants for both x86 and ARM divisons. He can almost certainly help AMD design the best 64 bit ARM-fusion chips for servers and other applications, too, and nobody else has the CPU/GPU fusion know-how that AMD does. No, he's not superman, but he is probably the only person in the world who, as somebody else on here mentioned, can probably write down a few optimizations for the Bulldozer/Vishera design on the back of a napkin while he's having a beer that would squeeze 20-30% more performance out of it per clock. The problem for AMD is not finding the money to design improved CPUs, it's getting access to the process technologies for fabbing the chips that can realize Mr. Keller's genius designs. Luckily, the upcoming process improvements beyond .22 nanometres are so unbelievably expensive and complicated that even Intel will not be able to shift easily and quickly to them. TSM already has .28 working with silicon as complex as GPUs (Radeon 7000-series and nVidia Kepler), so fabbing the next iteration of Piledriver mid-next year on .28 is probable. All this is to try to briefly explain why I don't think AMD is screwed technologically in the near-term.

OK, finally to AMD's share price. My opinion (take good note that I said opinion), after 20 years of following AMD and understanding the technologies they have in the IP portfolio, is that AMD essentially cannot go bankrupt. Why? They would merge with nVidia or Apple or ARM, or be bought out simply for their Radeon/fusion technology long before that would happen. AMD's IP portfolio is worth more than the company's current market capitalization. Why do I know all this when so many others don't? Well, there are others who understand this, but they are few and far between. Most other investors haven't been following this company and the business it's in for 20 years, and even if they have, they don't fully understand the IP AMD owns. This is understandable because their judgement is clouded by thinking that Intel has faster CPUs in benchmarks right now, or that AMD doesn't own fabs so that means they don't have access to the same process tech that Intel does, or some other crap that obscures them from seeing what AMD has in IP (intellectual property).

If you still don't see what I'm saying, look at the only other similar company to AMD there is: nVidia, another fabless design company that doesn't even have an x86 license, but makes all of its money from GPUs, and now, ARM-based CPUs. Look at how much investors think nVidia as a whole company is worth as of today (after the whole stock market has crashed): $7.81 billion!! So a company that has no appreciable advantage over AMD in GPUs (let's be honest, the Radeon 7000-series and Kepler ARE very comparable), and who barely has any experience making CPUs: ARM chips, and doesn't even have any experience at all making APUs (CPU/GPU fused architectures), is being valued at 7.81 billion, while AMD, also a fabless design company with extremely comparable GPU experience is only being valued at $1.43 billion. Do you see the descrepancy now? Even if you only think AMD's graphics business is worth HALF as much as nVidia's (which would be silly IMHO), AMD, for just its Radeon graphics division alone, should be worth half of nVidia's market cap of $7.81 billion, which would be $3.91 billion (or $5.48/share). Remember that this is based on market values where the whole stock market has had the crap kicked out of it, so these are both fire-sale level values for both companies.

Now do you see why I think buying shares in AMD at $2.00 right now, when the company is only being valued at $1.43 billion are a bargain? Yes the shares could still drop a little further because of the markets as a whole, but I'm planning to hold these shares for at least a year or two, and longer if necessary.

*One final note: I am not endorsing that anybody go out and buy shares in AMD or any other company. What I have just said is my own personal opinion, which I believe to be correct, but you should definitely only buy ANY stock at your own peril, and only with money that you are prepared to lose!*

Now, PLEASE let's get back to the original Vishera thread!!! (Sorry all!)


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Ok, I'll respond to this query because it sounds reasonable, but I really don't want to hijack this thread, because it's the single best source of Vishera overclocking info on the web right now.
> Obviously, nobody can know what will happen to company or their share price with certainty, but I've followed AMD products, the company, and its stock shares for nearly 20 years now (my first PC CPU after I moved over from the Amiga was an AMD 386/40Mhz back in 1991). Very briefly, AMD has historically been a little like Pepsi to Intel's Coke. No matter how big and strong Coke is, it was impossible for Coke to destroy Pepsi because they were the only two big player in the cola market, etc. The x86 market has been like that since the mid-1980s. That dynamic has changed now that x86 is no longer the predominant CPU family. Now that Apple (thanks mainly to Jim Keller's A5 and A6 iPad/iPhone chips) and Google and others have put huge numbers of ARM processors into phone and tablets, there is a very strong possibility that the ARM architecture may supplant x86 on the desktop as well. What does this have to do with AMD?
> AMD has done a couple of very critical things to keep itself relevant in the last decade. First, they bought ATI in 2005. That single action, and the work they've done merging Radeon stream processors with x86 cores makes them the world leader in this technology. In addition, they've decided to produce ARM-based fusion chips for servers. Jim Keller, the guy who once again, is responsible for us all having 64 bit x86 chips right now (thanks to his Athlon 64 processor) designed perhaps the best ARM chips there are while he was at Apple. He can almost certainly help AMD design the best 64 bit ARM-fusion chips for servers and other applications, too, and nobody else has the CPU/GPU fusion know-how that AMD does. No, he's not superman, but he is probably the only person in the world who, as somebody else on here mentioned, can probably write down a few optimizations for the Bulldozer/Vishera design on the back of a napkin while he's having a beer that would squeeze 20-30% more performance out of it per clock. The problem for AMD is not finding the money to design improved CPUs, it's getting access to the process technologies for fabbing the chips that can realize Mr. Keller's genius designs. Luckily, the upcoming process improvements beyond .22 nanometres are so unbelievably expensive and complicated that even Intel will not be able to shift easily and quickly to them. TSM already has .28 working with silicon as complex as GPUs (Radeon 7000-series and nVidia Kepler), so fabbing the next iteration of Piledriver mid-next year on .28 is probable. All this is to try to briefly explain why I don't think AMD is screwed technologically in the near-term.
> OK, finally to AMD's share price. My opinion (take good note that I said opinion), after 20 years of following AMD and understanding the technologies they have in the IP portfolio, is that AMD essentially cannot go bankrupt. Why? They would merge with nVidia or Apple or ARM, or be bought out simply for their Radeon/fusion technology long before that would happen. AMD's IP portfolio is worth more than the company's current market capitalization. Why do I know all this when so many others don't? Well, there are others who understand this, but they are few and far between. Most other investors haven't been following this company and the business it's in for 20 years, and even if they have, they don't fully understand the IP AMD owns. This is understandable because their judgement is clouded by thinking that Intel has faster CPUs in benchmarks right now, or that AMD doesn't own fabs so that means they don't have access to the same process tech that Intel does, or some other crap that obscures them from seeing what AMD has in IP (intellectual property).
> If you still don't see what I'm saying, look at the only other similar company to AMD there is: nVidia, another fabless design company that doesn't even have an x86 license, but makes all of its money from GPUs, and now, ARM-based CPUs. Look at how much investors think nVidia as a whole company is worth as of today (after the whole stock market has crashed): $7.81 billion!! So a company that has no appreciable advantage over AMD in GPUs (let's be honest, the Radeon 7000-series and Kepler ARE very comparable), and who barely has any experience making CPUs: ARM chips, and doesn't even have any experience at all making APUs (CPU/GPU fused architectures), is being valued at 7.81 billion, while AMD, also a fabless design company with extremely comparable GPU experience is only being valued at $1.43 billion. Do you see the descrepancy now? Even if you only think AMD's graphics business is worth HALF as much as nVidia's (which would be sily IMHO), AMD, for just its Radeon graphics division alone, should be worth half of nVidia's market cap of $7.81 billion, which would be $3.91. This is based on market values where the whole stock market has had the crap kicked out of it, so these are both fire-sale level values for both companies.
> Now do you see why I think buying shares in AMD right now, when the company is only being valued at 1.43 billion are a bargain? Yes the shares could still drop a little further because of the markets as a whole, but I'm planning to hold these shares for at least a year or two, and longer if necessary.
> *One final note: I am not endorsing that anybody go out and buy shares in AMD or any other company. What I have just said is my own personal opinion, which I believe to be correct, but you should definitely only buy ANY stock at your own peril, and only with money that you are prepared to lose!*
> Now, PLEASE let's get back to the original Vishera thread!!! (Sorry all!)


Wow long read but very interesting, thanks







And I agree back to Piledriver/Vishera


----------



## Hokies83

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Ok, I'll respond to this query because it sounds reasonable, but I really don't want to hijack this thread, because it's the single best source of Vishera overclocking info on the web right now.
> Obviously, nobody can know what will happen to company or their share price with certainty, but I've followed AMD products, the company, and its stock shares for nearly 20 years now (my first PC CPU after I moved over from the Amiga was an AMD 386/40Mhz back in 1991). Very briefly, AMD has historically been a little like Pepsi to Intel's Coke. No matter how big and strong Coke is, it was impossible for Coke to destroy Pepsi because they were the only two big player in the cola market, etc. The x86 market has been like that since the mid-1980s. That dynamic has changed now that x86 is no longer the predominant CPU family. Now that Apple (thanks mainly to Jim Keller's A5 and A6 iPad/iPhone chips) and Google and others have put huge numbers of ARM processors into phone and tablets, there is a very strong possibility that the ARM architecture may supplant x86 on the desktop as well. What does this have to do with AMD?
> AMD has done a couple of very critical things to keep itself relevant in the last decade. First, they bought ATI in 2005. That single action, and the work they've done merging Radeon stream processors with x86 cores makes them the world leader in this technology. In addition, they've decided to produce ARM-based fusion chips for servers. Jim Keller, the guy who once again, is responsible for us all having 64 bit x86 chips right now (thanks to his Athlon 64 processor) designed perhaps the best ARM chips there are while he was at Apple. He can almost certainly help AMD design the best 64 bit ARM-fusion chips for servers and other applications, too, and nobody else has the CPU/GPU fusion know-how that AMD does. No, he's not superman, but he is probably the only person in the world who, as somebody else on here mentioned, can probably write down a few optimizations for the Bulldozer/Vishera design on the back of a napkin while he's having a beer that would squeeze 20-30% more performance out of it per clock. The problem for AMD is not finding the money to design improved CPUs, it's getting access to the process technologies for fabbing the chips that can realize Mr. Keller's genius designs. Luckily, the upcoming process improvements beyond .22 nanometres are so unbelievably expensive and complicated that even Intel will not be able to shift easily and quickly to them. TSM already has .28 working with silicon as complex as GPUs (Radeon 7000-series and nVidia Kepler), so fabbing the next iteration of Piledriver mid-next year on .28 is probable. All this is to try to briefly explain why I don't think AMD is screwed technologically in the near-term.
> OK, finally to AMD's share price. My opinion (take good note that I said opinion), after 20 years of following AMD and understanding the technologies they have in the IP portfolio, is that AMD essentially cannot go bankrupt. Why? They would merge with nVidia or Apple or ARM, or be bought out simply for their Radeon/fusion technology long before that would happen. AMD's IP portfolio is worth more than the company's current market capitalization. Why do I know all this when so many others don't? Well, there are others who understand this, but they are few and far between. Most other investors haven't been following this company and the business it's in for 20 years, and even if they have, they don't fully understand the IP AMD owns. This is understandable because their judgement is clouded by thinking that Intel has faster CPUs in benchmarks right now, or that AMD doesn't own fabs so that means they don't have access to the same process tech that Intel does, or some other crap that obscures them from seeing what AMD has in IP (intellectual property).
> If you still don't see what I'm saying, look at the only other similar company to AMD there is: nVidia, another fabless design company that doesn't even have an x86 license, but makes all of its money from GPUs, and now, ARM-based CPUs. Look at how much investors think nVidia as a whole company is worth as of today (after the whole stock market has crashed): $7.81 billion!! So a company that has no appreciable advantage over AMD in GPUs (let's be honest, the Radeon 7000-series and Kepler ARE very comparable), and who barely has any experience making CPUs: ARM chips, and doesn't even have any experience at all making APUs (CPU/GPU fused architectures), is being valued at 7.81 billion, while AMD, also a fabless design company with extremely comparable GPU experience is only being valued at $1.43 billion. Do you see the descrepancy now? Even if you only think AMD's graphics business is worth HALF as much as nVidia's (which would be sily IMHO), AMD, for just its Radeon graphics division alone, should be worth half of nVidia's market cap of $7.81 billion, which would be $3.91. This is based on market values where the whole stock market has had the crap kicked out of it, so these are both fire-sale level values for both companies.
> Now do you see why I think buying shares in AMD right now, when the company is only being valued at 1.43 billion are a bargain? Yes the shares could still drop a little further because of the markets as a whole, but I'm planning to hold these shares for at least a year or two, and longer if necessary.
> *One final note: I am not endorsing that anybody go out and buy shares in AMD or any other company. What I have just said is my own personal opinion, which I believe to be correct, but you should definitely only buy ANY stock at your own peril, and only with money that you are prepared to lose!*
> Now, PLEASE let's get back to the original Vishera thread!!! (Sorry all!)






Well Said + Rep


----------



## Solders18

I think it might be hardware problems on the chip because while idling the temps will constantly jump to 18 then 17,15,12,10,9 and then repeat.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I think it might be hardware problems on the chip because while idling the temps will constantly jump to 18 then 17,15,12,10,9 and then repeat.


Re mount Heatsink re apply tim etc sounds like a bad mount.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I think it might be hardware problems on the chip because while idling the temps will constantly jump to 18 then 17,15,12,10,9 and then repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Re mount Heatsink re apply tim etc sounds like a bad mount.
Click to expand...

i will try that and report back


----------



## Solders18

now it is jumping up to 24 then 23, 21, 19,17,15 then back to 24. over and over.


----------



## Solders18

under load it is steady though


----------



## motherpuncher

yeah as was stated earlier at idle the sensor is not accurate, mine jumps around as well, but under load it will be steady and will read the correct temps.


----------



## tinouthedino

those are your core temps right?

Its what I mentioned before, AMD FX processors have a bug in calculating idle temps, so that explains why your ambient temps are low, like theoretically impossible, its due to how the core temps are calculated

http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> now it is jumping up to 24 then 23, 21, 19,17,15 then back to 24. over and over.


That's alot closer id stick with it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

woot just got my chip today and have the stock heatsink on >< still waiting for the liquid ultra to apply my huge block.. either way i see a performance increase basically it was like my thuban exept i dont have to oc im soooo happy









EDIT: I forgot how loud the stock fans are its like a jet


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> those are your core temps right?
> 
> Its what I mentioned before, AMD FX processors have a bug in calculating idle temps, so that explains why your ambient temps are low, like theoretically impossible, its due to how the core temps are calculated
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


Good explanation. will there be any fixes for it?


----------



## bfedorov11

I'm using a 990fx sabertooth r1. Can any boards push the nb to 3k or 2.8k?

I got another 400mhz out of my chip just by increasing the nb and ht to 2600 from 2400. Won't boot at 28.

Whats the max nb voltage for most boards? You think it would fry or just not boot with too much juice?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I'm using a 990fx sabertooth r1. Can any boards push the nb to 3k or 2.8k?
> 
> I got another 400mhz out of my chip just by increasing the nb and ht to 2600 from 2400. Won't boot at 28.
> 
> Whats the max nb voltage for most boards? You think it would fry or just not boot with too much juice?


PD is not Thuban/Deneb. It won't overclock the same way.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> I'm using a 990fx sabertooth r1. Can any boards push the nb to 3k or 2.8k?
> I got another 400mhz out of my chip just by increasing the nb and ht to 2600 from 2400. Won't boot at 28.
> Whats the max nb voltage for most boards? You think it would fry or just not boot with too much juice?


I would try to keep the NB and HT frequencies the same and have both under 2500. Ht frequencies are more appealing to piledriver. You can customize a higher HT frequency once you become stable and learn the architecture of Piledriver.


----------



## SCollins

i got a 8320, still at stock however


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

wow im sitting at 4.3 with stock volts. comparing stock vs 4.3 it scales well in cinebench. from 6.75stock to 7.12 4.3


----------



## stickg1

Just an FYI. I have found this AnAndTech review on 120mm radiator fans to be flawed and misinformation. I had a pair of Sickleflows (they are the worst in the group by 10-20 degrees), and I put a pair of Enermax Magma's on my radiator (top 10, #6 actually) and the Magma's run the same Prime95 FFT and the same IBT set of 20 on standard 3-6 degrees celsius hotter than the Sickleflows. The ambient temperature is exactly the same give or take .5 degrees. I'm pretty disappointed.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6391/120mm-radiator-fan-roundup-part-2-fan-harder/6


----------



## ihatelolcats

has hokies posted proof that he owns one of these?


----------



## Solders18

so i am working on 4.6 (200x23) and can only get it stable at 1.4875v with LLC at ultra. isn't that a little high on the volts? under load its 1.5v


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> has hokies posted proof that he owns one of these?


What does that have to do with anything? You have to Own one of these to post information and help members in a thread?

And follow and learn about this CPU?

How about one of these?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? You have to Own one of these to post information and help members in a thread?
> And follow and learn about this CPU?
> How about one of these?


It's the owners club, about owning, overclocking, or considering buying it (the 83xx line). If you aren't any of the 3, you really aren't helping the cause. So far I just keep seeing off topic discussions from you about amd's stock.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> It's the owners club, about owning, overclocking, or considering buying it (the 83xx line). If you aren't any of the 3, you really aren't helping the cause. So far I just keep seeing off topic discussions from you about amd's stock.


AMD stock has to do with 8350 aswell.. you want a Revision do you not... better chance of getting that if Amd stock raises.

And i just helped a member with his Heat sink


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> It's the owners club, about owning, overclocking, or considering buying it (the 83xx line). If you aren't any of the 3, you really aren't helping the cause. So far I just keep seeing off topic discussions from you about amd's stock.
> 
> 
> 
> AMD stock has to do with 8350 aswell.. you want a Revision do you not... better chance of getting that if Amd stock raises.
> 
> And i just helped a member with his Heat sink
Click to expand...

this is true


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> this is true


Well actually that is just the way idle temps are reported in the FX series. Idles are inaccurate. I glanced at it briefly and it looks that your temperature actually rose after the reseating.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just an FYI. I have found this AnAndTech review on 120mm radiator fans to be flawed and misinformation. I had a pair of Sickleflows (they are the worst in the group by 10-20 degrees), and I put a pair of Enermax Magma's on my radiator (top 10, #6 actually) and the Magma's run the same Prime95 FFT and the same IBT set of 20 on standard 3-6 degrees celsius hotter than the Sickleflows. The ambient temperature is exactly the same give or take .5 degrees. I'm pretty disappointed.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6391/120mm-radiator-fan-roundup-part-2-fan-harder/6


I dunno what everyone else's problems with them are, I love my sickleflows.

They will never replace my corsair fans on my rad, but that doesn't mean I can't like them for general use.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> this is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually that is just the way idle temps are reported in the FX series. Idles are inaccurate. I glanced at it briefly and it looks that your temperature actually rose after the reseating.
Click to expand...

And Deneb. And Thuban. And every other AMD CPU.


----------



## Solders18

you would think that they would be able to figure it out.


----------



## Solders18

I think this is a pretty good start for the first night http://valid.canardpc.com/2574199


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just an FYI. I have found this AnAndTech review on 120mm radiator fans to be flawed and misinformation. I had a pair of Sickleflows (they are the worst in the group by 10-20 degrees), and I put a pair of Enermax Magma's on my radiator (top 10, #6 actually) and the Magma's run the same Prime95 FFT and the same IBT set of 20 on standard 3-6 degrees celsius hotter than the Sickleflows. The ambient temperature is exactly the same give or take .5 degrees. I'm pretty disappointed.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6391/120mm-radiator-fan-roundup-part-2-fan-harder/6


Radiators are weird. That specific rad might just hate those fans.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> AMD stock has to do with 8350 aswell.. you want a Revision do you not... better chance of getting that if Amd stock raises.
> And i just helped a member with his Heat sink


actually, AMD stock price doesn't really effect day to day operation unless they are under capitalized and they sell stock to raise money.

So, actually, your statement isn't entirely accurate.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> actually, AMD stock price doesn't really effect day to day operation unless they are under capitalized and they sell stock to raise money.
> So, actually, your statement isn't entirely accurate.


Heh it shows if the company is doing well or not..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> you would think that they would be able to figure it out.


... There's nothing to figure, that is just how the method they use works.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Heh it shows if the company is doing well or not..


technically it only shows the public perceptive of the company...


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well Said + Rep


Thank you for the complement.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> you would think that they would be able to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ... There's nothing to figure, that is just how the method they use works.
Click to expand...

i meant you would think they would figure out a way to make the core temps accurate all the time and not be all wacky at idle temps


----------



## tinouthedino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Good explanation. will there be any fixes for it?


I dont think so, its been that way for thubans, and FX processors

EDIT::

For Idle temps I go off of the CPU socket temp reading from the mobo, and its usually a few degrees cooler than that

5.1ghz @ 1.56 volts, its idling jumping from 39 decreases to 30, rinse n repeat, My socket temp is idling at 41,at full load my H100 doesnt have the capacity to cool it at this level


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinouthedino*
> 
> I dont think so, its been that way for thubans, and FX processors
> EDIT::
> For Idle temps I go off of the CPU socket temp reading from the mobo, and its usually a few degrees cooler than that
> 5.1ghz @ 1.56 volts, its idling jumping from 39 decreases to 30, rinse n repeat, My socket temp is idling at 41,at full load my H100 doesnt have the capacity to cool it at this level


Even my custom loop doesn't have the capabilities, I got stable clocks at 5Ghz with 1.535v but it gets too hot after 20-30mins of prime95 it core goes 65C socket goes 70C. I guess if you use peltier plates you could do 5Ghz as daily clocks, but there is no need for that kind of clocks anyways. 4.6Ghz is more than enough for every user, enthusiast or not.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Even my custom loop doesn't have the capabilities, I got stable clocks at 5Ghz with 1.535v but it gets too hot after 20-30mins of prime95 it core goes 65C socket goes 70C. I guess if you use peltier plates you could do 5Ghz as daily clocks, but there is no need for that kind of clocks anyways. 4.6Ghz is more than enough for every user, enthusiast or not.


Well it doesn't quite take TEC plates, I am running 5.2GHz @ 1.52-1.536v(LLC) with 1x45mm x 360mm, 1 x 45mm x 240mm, 1 x 45mm x 120mm, Rads and Excalibur fans well under max temp OCCT, etc. for over a month now. (daily....not OCCT







)


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well it doesn't quite take TEC plates, I am running 5.2GHz @ 1.52-1.536v(LLC) with 1x45mm x 360mm, 1 x 45mm x 240mm, 1 x 45mm x 120mm, Rads and Excalibur fans well under max temp OCCT, etc. for over a month now. (daily....not OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


and which CPU is that? 8350 was released 23rd.. so its barely half a month for it...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> and which CPU is that? 8350 was released 23rd.. so its barely half a month for it...


The one AMD sent me to review.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The one AMD sent me to review.


Do you have any temp logs? like the one with HWmonitor.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Do you have any temp logs? like the one with HWmonitor.


Yes, not only that, but once I finish up the review I am on, I am going to post a bunch of 5GHz+ temps, benches, High-res gaming benches,and delta water temps I have been getting requests for. I have had a lot of people want to know how much it takes to cool it at 5.0+GHz on water.
....geee I'm all about public service aren't I ?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dunno what everyone else's problems with them are, I love my sickleflows.
> They will never replace my corsair fans on my rad, but that doesn't mean I can't like them for general use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Deneb. And Thuban. And every other AMD CPU.


Yeah I don't know if they have something against those fans, they received a faulty one and didn't realize it, or that H80 rad just doesn't work well with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> you would think that they would be able to figure it out.


They've already figured it out, its a formula. It's not like they have a thermometer in the actual cores. It's a formula to guestimate the temperature and it's done with such an offset that when in idle the temps are not accurate. But when the chip is over ~40c the temps ARE accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes, not only that, but once I finish up the review I am on, I am going to post a bunch of 5GHz+ temps, benches, High-res gaming benches,and delta water temps I have been getting requests for. I have had a lot of people want to know how much it takes to cool it at 5.0+GHz on water.
> ....geee I'm all about public service aren't I ?


Yes, yes you are. I await your review, I've read a few of them in these past two weeks.


----------



## tinouthedino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Even my custom loop doesn't have the capabilities, I got stable clocks at 5Ghz with 1.535v but it gets too hot after 20-30mins of prime95 it core goes 65C socket goes 70C. I guess if you use peltier plates you could do 5Ghz as daily clocks, but there is no need for that kind of clocks anyways. 4.6Ghz is more than enough for every user, enthusiast or not.


oh yea lol I mean I dont video render at 5.1Ghz, lol the chip would explode...honestly the most intensive workload my system see's is games that uses 4 cores, Tribes, CS:GO, and thats pretty much it. Is it excessive as a daily driver? Yes absolutely but I I gotta squeeze as much performance out of this as I can if it can do everything I want, which honestly is a small workload for 8 cores.

cpu usage never see's 100% on all cores except when I am torture testing in which I have to put the tower's side intake towards the window to supercharge my h100, if its stable at volts then I just have a thermal wall to worry about


----------



## crunkinshoe

Can someone confirm for me that Piledriver (like Bulldozer) will not work with 4 sticks of 1866 RAM? If I need 32 GB it would be best to stick with 1600 Mhz?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkinshoe*
> 
> Can someone confirm for me that Piledriver (like Bulldozer) will not work with 4 sticks of 1866 RAM? If I need 32 GB it would be best to stick with 1600 Mhz?


I can confirm that I am running 4 X 4gb ram @1866 on my piledriver no problems but this is on my crosshair V formula Z, however on my UD7 I can only run at 1600mhz


----------



## itomic

Im looking forward to see your results @5.0+Ghz Red1776.


----------



## crunkinshoe

Thanks for the quick reply. I am looking to use the GA-970A-UD3 so I would assume that if the flagship Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 can't handle 4 DIMMs then the GA-970A-UD3 probably cannot either.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkinshoe*
> 
> Can someone confirm for me that Piledriver (like Bulldozer) will not work with 4 sticks of 1866 RAM? If I need 32 GB it would be best to stick with 1600 Mhz?


I had 2133x4 sticks working on sabertooth, and chv's do it too, don't know about other boards.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkinshoe*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I am looking to use the GA-970A-UD3 so I would assume that if the flagship Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 can't handle 4 DIMMs then the GA-970A-UD3 probably cannot either.


If you can get a sabretooth it's the best bang for buck mobo out there in my opinion


----------



## omninmo

Hey i know this is totally unrelated and a bit off topic but here goes..(dont judge)

I always valued AMD for its ability to deliver fun products with great bang for the buck ratios, and seeing that a 3570k here in portugal is around 70 bucks pricier than an 8320 i was very excited to upgrade to vishera!

So i already had some budgets from a few stores, was deciding whether to get an ud3/ud5 or a sabertooth, etc etc when i walk into another store to ask for pricing details on the 8320..

I walk up to the owner and ask for the 8320 and after a while he asks me "why not go for a 3570k?".. i explained i always liked amd and also intel was quite a bit pricier...

To which he replies.. "lets fix that, ill knock 90 bucks off a decent board that we're trying to phase out and a few off the 3570k so you can have one instead of the 8320"
... ...
After a few minutes and several reviews read on my smartphone i was sold and could not resist :'( and i joined the darkside :'( yes i know, i am ashamed :'(

But i ended up with a 3570k, a ddr3 8gb kit and a MSI Z68A-GD65 (yes i know, z68 but its a gen3) for 20 bucks LESS than the cheapest deal i could find on the 8320 with a ud3 and ram... they even upgraded the bios on the spot so id get IB support straight off the bat..

One of the reasons i wanted to post here, regardless, was to thank everyone that helped me and advised me regarding all the questions i asked on this thread.. maybe one day, who knows, ill build an FX rig too!

Funny how i always frowned upon this sort of practice to derail customers from amd but could not resist it in the heat of the moment :'(


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Hey i know this is totally unrelated and a bit off topic but here goes..(dont judge)
> I always valued AMD for its ability to deliver fun products with great bang for the buck ratios, and seeing that a 3570k here in portugal is around 70 bucks pricier than an 8320 i was very excited to upgrade to vishera!
> So i already had some budgets from a few stores, was deciding whether to get an ud3/ud5 or a sabertooth, etc etc when i walk into another store to ask for pricing details on the 8320..
> I walk up to the owner and ask for the 8320 and after a while he asks me "why not go for a 3570k?".. i explained i always liked amd and also intel was quite a bit pricier...
> To which he replies.. "lets fix that, ill knock 90 bucks off a decent board that we're trying to phase out and a few off the 3570k so you can have one instead of the 8320"
> ... ...
> After a few minutes and several reviews read on my smartphone i was sold and could not resist :'( and i joined the darkside :'( yes i know, i am ashamed :'(
> But i ended up with a 3570k, a ddr3 8gb kit and a MSI Z68A-GD65 (yes i know, z68 but its a gen3) for 20 bucks LESS than the cheapest deal i could find on the 8320 with a ud3 and ram... they even upgraded the bios on the spot so id get IB support straight off the bat..
> One of the reasons i wanted to post here, regardless, was to thank everyone that helped me and advised me regarding all the questions i asked on this thread.. maybe one day, who knows, ill build an FX rig too!
> Funny how i always frowned upon this sort of practice to derail customers from amd but could not resist it in the heat of the moment :'(


That's a good deal, aint nothing wrong with that especially if your primary use is gaming. Good luck!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omninmo*
> 
> Hey i know this is totally unrelated and a bit off topic but here goes..(dont judge)
> 
> I always valued AMD for its ability to deliver fun products with great bang for the buck ratios, and seeing that a 3570k here in portugal is around 70 bucks pricier than an 8320 i was very excited to upgrade to vishera!
> 
> So i already had some budgets from a few stores, was deciding whether to get an ud3/ud5 or a sabertooth, etc etc when i walk into another store to ask for pricing details on the 8320..
> 
> I walk up to the owner and ask for the 8320 and after a while he asks me "why not go for a 3570k?".. i explained i always liked amd and also intel was quite a bit pricier...
> 
> To which he replies.. "lets fix that, ill knock 90 bucks off a decent board that we're trying to phase out and a few off the 3570k so you can have one instead of the 8320"
> ... ...
> After a few minutes and several reviews read on my smartphone i was sold and could not resist :'( and i joined the darkside :'( yes i know, i am ashamed :'(
> 
> But i ended up with a 3570k, a ddr3 8gb kit and a MSI Z68A-GD65 (yes i know, z68 but its a gen3) for 20 bucks LESS than the cheapest deal i could find on the 8320 with a ud3 and ram... they even upgraded the bios on the spot so id get IB support straight off the bat..
> 
> One of the reasons i wanted to post here, regardless, was to thank everyone that helped me and advised me regarding all the questions i asked on this thread.. maybe one day, who knows, ill build an FX rig too!
> 
> Funny how i always frowned upon this sort of practice to derail customers from amd but could not resist it in the heat of the moment :'(


Nice work on getting a decent gaming pc cheaper.


----------



## Covert_Death

IT'S HERE! my FX-8350 has arrived! and the torture begins because my Fiance insists on taking me out to dinner for my birthday and keeping me away from my toy lmao!

its gonna be a longgggg night

EDIT: Okay i popped it in before i go out to dinner LMAO booted up great and is idling at 12*C ***** makes no sense but whatever i'll take it over idling at 70*C for now!!!!!!!!!

tonight = OCing


----------



## furyn9

It is an old game but a good one , is free Bioshock 1 , I'm downloading mine right know
http://www.gamefly.com/Download-BioShock/150930/


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an old game but a good one , is free Bioshock 1 , I'm downloading mine right know
> http://www.gamefly.com/Download-BioShock/150930/


Should warn people, this means installing gamefly (which uses that horrid adobe air) and adding creditcard info into an account.


----------



## TBRX

Hey all, I posted another thread that's not getting much attention and I just need a quick question answered.

With my FX-8320, with my motherboard with latest BIOS, and all settings on auto, my CPUs Voltage is going all over the place.

It drops as low as 0.9v, and on average floats around 1.36-1.45v which seems normal. However, sometimes (I'm assuming when turbo core is activated) the voltage will spike up to 1.5, but that's the final threshold, and when it hits 1.5, it only stays there for a short time, then drops down to around 1.36-1.45.

Could these short bursts of 1.5 damage the CPU, or is it only after prolonged exposure to the same 1.5 volts constantly what damages it? I'm also looking for a good voltage to set for stock settings, as well as for the northbridge. Can anyone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBRX*
> 
> Hey all, I posted another thread that's not getting much attention and I just need a quick question answered.
> With my FX-8320, with my motherboard with latest BIOS, and all settings on auto, my CPUs Voltage is going all over the place.
> It drops as low as 0.9v, and on average floats around 1.36-1.45v which seems normal. However, sometimes (I'm assuming when turbo core is activated) the voltage will spike up to 1.5, but that's the final threshold, and when it hits 1.5, it only stays there for a short time, then drops down to around 1.36-1.45.
> Could these short bursts of 1.5 damage the CPU, or is it only after prolonged exposure to the same 1.5 volts constantly what damages it? I'm also looking for a good voltage to set for stock settings, as well as for the northbridge. Can anyone help me out? Thanks!


Board, bios ver, and revision?


----------



## 12Cores

The fx-8320 the gift that keeps giving, this chip is so much better for gaming than my fx-8120. My 2 GPU's are loving this chip, 1055t/1090t/1100t guy trust me these things are worth the upgrade.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkinshoe*
> 
> Can someone confirm for me that Piledriver (like Bulldozer) will not work with 4 sticks of 1866 RAM? If I need 32 GB it would be best to stick with 1600 Mhz?


I am running 4 sticks at 2133 1.65v, with no issues.

Good Luck!


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> If you can get a sabretooth it's the best bang for buck mobo out there in my opinion


I'm starting to wish I went this route. I ended up getting a MSI GD80v2 because it was such a good deal. The board is solid as can be but I'm starting to think its a dog in the overclocking dept. I haven't got too deep with it yet but besides have a pretty hefty vdroop issue, it doesn't have any kind of LLC. To make that even worse, the newer BIOS have a 1.44v cap on vcore. My WC loop is wasted on this rig. At 4.2ghz right now with a load temp of 26C. Might as well use a stock hsf if I can't get enough volts to this thing to even get it hot.

Not too happy.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> The fx-8320 the gift that keeps giving, this chip is so much better for gaming than my fx-8120. My 2 GPU's are loving this chip, 1055t/1090t/1100t guy trust me these things are worth the upgrade.


I will vouch as well this is a great upgrade from my 1100T


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> I'm starting to wish I went this route. I ended up getting a MSI GD80v2 because it was such a good deal. The board is solid as can be but I'm starting to think its a dog in the overclocking dept. I haven't got too deep with it yet but besides have a pretty hefty vdroop issue, it doesn't have any kind of LLC. To make that even worse, the newer BIOS have a 1.44v cap on vcore. My WC loop is wasted on this rig. At 4.2ghz right now with a load temp of 26C. Might as well use a stock hsf if I can't get enough volts to this thing to even get it hot.
> Not too happy.


wow I have the GD65 and havent noticed any issues.. granted I haven't oc'd my 8350 just yet but I was running the 1100T on the same board and it could way past the chips ok voltage


----------



## thr33niL

At the max 1.44v, it drops to 1.38-1.4ish during an IBT run.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> I'm starting to wish I went this route. I ended up getting a MSI GD80v2 because it was such a good deal. The board is solid as can be but I'm starting to think its a dog in the overclocking dept. I haven't got too deep with it yet but besides have a pretty hefty vdroop issue, it doesn't have any kind of LLC. To make that even worse, the newer BIOS have a 1.44v cap on vcore. My WC loop is wasted on this rig. At 4.2ghz right now with a load temp of 26C. Might as well use a stock hsf if I can't get enough volts to this thing to even get it hot.
> Not too happy.


I have that motherboard and am quite happy with it. It has the latest bios and the volt cap is 2.0 volts on the cpu. The lack of LLC is a hinderance its true but if you set it at 1.56 volts it will maintain 1.532 which in the case of my 8350 = a very stable 5 Ghz.
Do me a favor and install MSI's "core center" from the motherboard's driver disc under the "utilities" tab, it will let you push up to 2 volts to the cpu from there.
Please post back with your results


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> At the max 1.44v, it drops to 1.38-1.4ish during an IBT run.


do you have all of the power save stuff turned off? have you disabled turbo core?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have that motherboard and am quite happy with it. It has the latest bios and the volt cap is 2.0 volts on the cpu. The lack of LLC is a hinderance its true but if you set it at 1.56 volts it will maintain 1.532 which in the case of my 8350 = a very stable 5 Ghz.
> Do me a favor and install MSI's "core center" from the motherboard's driver disc under the "utilities" tab, it will let you push up to 2 volts to the cpu from there.
> Please post back with your results


nice im going to watch this.. i do think that it will apply for my board as well (since mine is pretty much a dumbed down version or rather not as expandable)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do you have all of the power save stuff turned off? have you disabled turbo core?


To be honest, I'm having much better luck simply turning off the turbo mode and disabling Cool and Quiet.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> To be honest, I'm having much better luck simply turning off the turbo mode and disabling Cool and Quiet.


well my liquid ultra is is here (but I have to wait till tomorrow to pick it up) after that I will be on the Oc'n and see what goes on.. I however am not on liquid so im going to hope my temps dont shoot too high


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Hey guys! I just picked up my 8350 today.

I have a question - what are your temps? I'm running the maximum heat test in Prime95 right now and my temps are hitting 47C with a H100 cooler in place. Is that about normal? And does AMD's standard 62C maximum temp apply to the 8350's?


----------



## cssorkinman

What speed and voltage are you at?


----------



## 12Cores

It depends on the speed and volts you sending thorough the chip.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

It's completely stock at the moment.

4.0 Ghz and I don't remember what the stock voltage is but HW Monitor is reading 1.36v in Prime.a

e/ 1.4v, sorry.


----------



## cssorkinman

I run a little cooler than that , do you have your h100 in a push pull?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Nope just push on high setting. I applied Antec Formula 7 which was a PITA, but I'm not sure if I spread it correctly...

In HW Monitor, you're supposed to read off of the "CPU" temp, not the "core" temp, right?


----------



## TBRX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Board, bios ver, and revision?


Using the MSI 970a-g46, and I know it's not reccomended for OCing, I'm just trying to run at stock.

My other thread is here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1325084/voltage-inquisition-and-degradation-regarding-fx-8320-vishera-piledriver


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Nope just push on high setting. I applied Antec Formula 7 which was a PITA, but I'm not sure if I spread it correctly...
> In HW Monitor, you're supposed to read off of the "CPU" temp, not the "core" temp, right?


I use the core temps ,not sure what others use. I don't have a cpu temp on my version, TMPIN0 i assume is the socket


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I use the core temps ,not sure what others use. I don't have a cpu temp on my version, TMPIN0 i assume is the socket


Oh! Well in that case, I'm roughly around 30-31C.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Oh! Well in that case, I'm roughly around 30-31C.


That sounds better. Yes you go by the Core Temp. The Socket temp is well...the socket.
You'll notice too that the core temp read really low at idle as well. 7 Celsius or whatever. It's calculated to be most accurate under load near peak temps. FYI


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That sounds better. Yes you go by the Core Temp. The Socket temp is well...the socket.
> You'll notice too that the core temp read really low at idle as well. 7 Celsius or whatever. It's calculated to be most accurate under load near peak temps. FYI


Thank you very much.

And would you by any chance know if 62C is still the maximum "safe" temperature? I couldn't find anything on google


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Thank you very much.
> And would you by any chance know if 62C is still the maximum "safe" temperature? I couldn't find anything on google


I would go on to say yes.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Hmm just noticed i have the option to turn off core c6 state

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/465221-c1e-c3-c6-eist-speedstep-turbo-boost-core-parking.html
Apparently is should be off ha!


----------



## badtaylorx

just thought id pop by and toss my results into the pile......bought the 8350 this week from NewEgg, unfortunately it came with a broken AMD factory seal!!! figured id test it out anyway tho,

at default the chip sucks balls.....bsod's all day just idling

but boy is it a clocker my best bootable oc was 5.4GHz @1.54v on a modded antec 620



as far as stable goes, i got it (vantage/amdoverdrive) stable at 5016MHz @1.38v



and btw......the answer to the "does it "feel" like a cooler running cpu?" than it's big brother BD, is YES... with bd in the rig.....the temps in the room were def. rising and it felt like i was sitting next to a small campfire......but this Piledriver chip feel like any other cpu out there....very cool, the rads dont spit wind heated by satan's personal chip at me......

i am glad i got it tho.....the 9000 mark score in 3d11 (w/560tisli) is an improvement from

pd...... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4875263

piix4980be...... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4822537


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> If you can get a sabretooth it's the best bang for buck mobo out there in my opinion


for me its a toss up between the Sabertooth and Asrock Fatal1ty pro, I went for the Asrock and glad I did, its cheaper and looks much better than the sabertooth as well, and it performs pretty nice too w/o the stupid customer service of asus, I beleive Asrock is like a part of Asus company or something like that but they got separate people working for them, their BIOS are much better than the Formula V that I had and their board feels better too unlike the formula V that I had tested that feels like its gonna break anytime LOL. my only complain was the ******* picture of that fatal1ty dude pops out everywhere even in BIOS but they made a BIOS update that makes you choose between BIOS style (P1.70) and now on the latest BIOS they took out that style altogether and made a new one and it got more detailed too.

so far its one of the easiest board that I have worked with so far.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hey guys! I just picked up my 8350 today.
> I have a question - what are your temps? I'm running the maximum heat test in Prime95 right now and my temps are hitting 47C with a H100 cooler in place. Is that about normal? And does AMD's standard 62C maximum temp apply to the 8350's?


is this core temp? and at what clocks/voltage?

edit: (just saw your posts)

at stock clock thats normal, for some reason its not just me, but under load even at stock clocks, the socket temps reading is ridiculously high so people would tell you to look at core temps under load and when idle the core temps is ridiculously low (mine could hit 3C.. LOL! ambient temp is 15-20C depending on weather) so during idle you would start too look at the socket temp.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

^^ 5ghz @ 1.38 is incredible. I'm looking forward to my motherboard upgrade.

Currently on a M5A88-V, very outdated for a Vishera. I can't get this thing past 4.2-4.3 without pushing 1.55 + volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> is this core temp? and at what clocks/voltage?


No, socket temp. Core temp is around 31-32. Everything is stock


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> ^^ 5ghz @ 1.38 is incredible. I'm looking forward to my motherboard upgrade.
> Currently on a M5A88-V, very outdated for a Vishera. I can't get this thing past 4.2-4.3 without pushing 1.55 + volts.
> No, socket temp. Core temp is around 31-32. Everything is stock


first, is it prime95 stable (atleast 2hrs, thats my personal minimum, some other people would go 4hrs to overnight) and what kind of temps? coz I highly doubt with that kind of board that it would be prime stable at such a low voltage. unless you are just extremely lucky in the silicone lottery.

Edit:

[quote name="FurtadoZ9" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/2750#post_18561949"
No, socket temp. Core temp is around 31-32. Everything is stock[/quote]

how long did you run prime95, coz that temps even beats my custom loop but I run mine 2hrs and maxed out 55C socket temp core temp goes 45C overnight is practically same maxed out socket at 56.5 while core temp at 47C (at stock clocks), at my daily clock of 4.6Ghz socket reading maxed out 65C but core temps goes 53C after overnight of prime 95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> just thought id pop by and toss my results into the pile......bought the 8350 this week from NewEgg, unfortunately it came with a broken AMD factory seal!!! figured id test it out anyway tho,
> at default the chip sucks balls.....bsod's all day just idling
> but boy is it a clocker my best bootable oc was 5.4GHz @1.54v on a modded antec 620
> 
> as far as stable goes, i got it (vantage/amdoverdrive) stable at 5016MHz @1.38v
> 
> and btw......the answer to the "does it "feel" like a cooler running cpu?" than it's big brother BD, is YES... with bd in the rig.....the temps in the room were def. rising and it felt like i was sitting next to a small campfire......but this Piledriver chip feel like any other cpu out there....very cool, the rads dont spit wind heated by satan's personal chip at me......
> i am glad i got it tho.....the 9000 mark score in 3d11 (w/560tisli) is an improvement from
> pd...... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4875263
> piix4980be...... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4822537


There is something wrong with your chip, running 3Dmark 11 at 5Ghz only got you 6400 physics score? mine hits between 8300 to 8500 on physics score. so yours shouldn't be any different, your 980's score is about right tho, my 965 at 4Ghz scores just a little bit better than your 980 but its only clocked at 3.7Ghz so that one was just on the spot but the 8350 that you got definitely got problems, you said you got it and the seal was broken, prolly some chip that was returned and they tried to re-sell it to you.

Here's my run on 3Dmark 11 "Performance" settings with my 8350 paired with my Sapphire HD7970 overclocked

And if you got facebook I posted on Mass luminosity's page my 3Dmark 11 runs at different clocks


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> how long did you run prime95, coz that temps even beats my custom loop but I run mine 2hrs and maxed out 55C socket temp core temp goes 45C overnight is practically same maxed out socket at 56.5 while core temp at 47C (at stock clocks)


I ran the large FTT test (maximum heat and power consumption) for 1 hour, socket temps at 46-48C and core temp 31-32C with an ambient temperature of about 23C. I didn't realize that "stock" automatically turned the turbo on, so really I was 4.2 Ghz @ 1.4v.

I have a H100 with 2 fans push-style and the fan setting was on high during the test.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> first, is it prime95 stable (atleast 2hrs, thats my personal minimum, some other people would go 4hrs to overnight) and what kind of temps? coz I highly doubt with that kind of board that it would be prime stable at such a low voltage. unless you are just extremely lucky in the silicone lottery.
> Edit:
> There is something wrong with your chip, running 3Dmark 11 at 5Ghz only got you 6400 physics score? mine hits between 8300 to 8500 on physics score. so yours shouldn't be any different, your 980's score is about right tho, my 965 at 4Ghz scores just a little bit better than your 980 but its only clocked at 3.7Ghz so that one was just on the spot but the 8350 that you got definitely got problems, you said you got it and the seal was broken, prolly some chip that was returned and they tried to re-sell it to you.
> Here's my run on 3Dmark 11 "Performance" settings with my 8350 paired with my Sapphire HD7970 overclocked
> And if you got facebook I posted on Mass luminosity's page my 3Dmark 11 runs at different clocks


I agree that score seems very low, throttling maybe?


----------



## Solders18

Was the core scheduling fixed for the module style CPU's of BD and PD in windows 7? i notice processes focusing on cores 1,3,5, and 8 and it made me wonder


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I agree that score seems very low, throttling maybe?


Maybe, but he did mentioned that when he received it the seal was broken. its prolly a returned cpu coz it was defective and they try to resell it again, I would say just return it and replace it. newegg would replace it anyway, the 4170 that I bought for a build that I made for someone I know had 1 module deffective, meaning only 2 cores are alive and the other 2 wasn't doing anything at all. they replaced it for me no questions asked.


----------



## badtaylorx

wow.....this sucks....hit it big in the silicon lottery just to find out the dollar aint worth ****!!!

what was worrying me at first was A...the instability at stock, and B.... the last 2 vantage tests were lower than expected as well...(first it though it to just be a flash error)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4387674

so yeah....you're prob. right.....6k is waaaaaaaaay too small for 5ghz..i know its not an i7 but there is no way in hell its half the chip @ same clocks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3358048


----------



## Covert_Death

hey guys! okay just got back home and am running some initial tests before i start overclocking and am getting slightly mixed results from various programs...

I've been running prime95 for 20 minutes now to let things settle in (remember everything is STOCK, i cleared CMOS before install)

as i'm watching temps and voltages im getting mixed feedback from various programs... the results are below

*CoreTemp 1.0 RC4:*
Temp = 40*C (this is what i have always used for temps and this seems fine)
VID = 1.3375V (also goes to 1.425 when doing single test in cinebench11.5.... VERY confusing)

*CPUID hardware Monitor*
Temp (Core) = 40*C
Temp (CPUTIN) = 60*C (i believe this to be socket temp if i have followed posts correctly)
CPU VCORE = 1.22V

*CPU-Z 1.62.0*
Temp = N/A
Core Voltage = 1.216V
Core Speed = 4000MHz
Bus Speed = 200MHz
Rated FSB = 2600MHz
NB Freq = 2200MHz

*AMD Overdrive*
CPU VID = 1.3375V
NB VID = 1.175V

NOW system wise everything is running great! no complaints on stability, BUT i am having a VERY hard time trying to understand why these values are not agreeing (besides temp) across all the programs????

what i would like to know if someone would kindly assist me, is what program should be trusted to give accurate voltage readings for CPU and NB, because as you can see above i have two reports telling me its 1.22 and two reports telling me its 1.3375.... i just don't know what to believe right now.

another problem i have noticed while writing this is that turbo is not enabling the CPU to 4.2Ghz, it is staying locked at 4.0GHz while i run Prime95....


----------



## badtaylorx

oops....sorry this is the vantage i meant to post....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4387653

and as far as stability goes....ive been using less prime latley and going with OCCT's "power supply" test....( full cpu stress+furmark gpu stress test) as well as AMD's stability tester in overdrive....(gets more heat out of the chip) and vantage is good for crashing an unstable overclock too.....

stable is a very subjective thing anyway.....

temps......49c was the max i got it up to (cpu in hwmon not ind, core)
and the cards never went past 37...... with my suuuuper custom ghetto loop


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> wow.....this sucks....hit it big in the silicon lottery just to find out the dollar aint worth ****!!!
> what was worrying me at first was A...the instability at stock, and B.... the last 2 vantage tests were lower than expected as well...(first it though it to just be a flash error)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4387674
> so yeah....you're prob. right.....6k is waaaaaaaaay too small for 5ghz..i know its not an i7 but there is no way in hell its half the chip @ same clocks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3358048


I think that may be the reason of your extremely low temps and extremely low voltage at 5Ghz, prolly coz a module/2cores isnt working as its supposed to be. coz 5Ghz should get you to 8k mark and you are only getting to 6k mark, thats 2k short on physics score. just have it replaced.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> just thought id pop by and toss my results into the pile......bought the 8350 this week from NewEgg, unfortunately it came with a broken AMD factory seal!!! figured id test it out anyway tho,
> at default the chip sucks balls.....bsod's all day just idling
> but boy is it a clocker my best bootable oc was 5.4GHz @1.54v on a modded antec 620
> 
> as far as stable goes, i got it (vantage/amdoverdrive) stable at 5016MHz @1.38v
> 
> and btw......the answer to the "does it "feel" like a cooler running cpu?" than it's big brother BD, is YES... with bd in the rig.....the temps in the room were def. rising and it felt like i was sitting next to a small campfire......but this Piledriver chip feel like any other cpu out there....very cool, the rads dont spit wind heated by satan's personal chip at me......
> i am glad i got it tho.....the 9000 mark score in 3d11 (w/560tisli) is an improvement from
> pd...... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4875263
> piix4980be...... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4822537


OK, the suspense is killing me. Which motherboard are you using, and how exactly is your Antec 620 'modified'? I ask because I've got a 620 myself.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> OK, the suspense is killing me. Which motherboard are you using, and *how exactly is your Antec 620 'modified'?* I ask because I've got a 620 myself.


Me to i have 5 of them i kinda like to collect those things have 2 Antec 920s to lol..

Anywho if there is a cheap way to "MOD" them id like to know


----------



## erase

With my FX8320 now have gone from the stock cooler to a cheap Evo 212 air cooler, and upgrade ram to 8GB, not that the ram matters the cheap worthless value ram 2x 2GB I had went faster with better timings.

Anyway I was able to get into windows at 1.5v, but it crashed when trying to run prime95

So bumped the FX-8320 to 1.55v, and can at least validate the speed at 5GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/2575652

And did a run of Super PI at 5GHz



Tried to run cinebench at 5GHz but it crashed about 20 seconds in.

I have backed off the voltage to 1.45v and can run cinebench completed at 4.7GHz, and btw check out my old overclocked Core 2 Quads and Core 2 Duo in the scores







and oh my new i7-3820 is in there too, even the overclocked FX-8320 can not even get close











Ok with the above out of the way, I have bumped up the clock to 4.8GHz and still on 1.45v, and have completed a run of cinebench.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> I'm starting to wish I went this route. I ended up getting a MSI GD80v2 because it was such a good deal. The board is solid as can be but I'm starting to think its a dog in the overclocking dept. I haven't got too deep with it yet but besides have a pretty hefty vdroop issue, it doesn't have any kind of LLC. To make that even worse, the newer BIOS have a 1.44v cap on vcore. My WC loop is wasted on this rig. At 4.2ghz right now with a load temp of 26C. Might as well use a stock hsf if I can't get enough volts to this thing to even get it hot.
> Not too happy.


Swap that board out IMO. No point having a board that won't let you get the best out of your CPU.


----------



## FlanK3r

my FX-8350 in 5200 MHz run (1.55V, in load a bit lower 1.535V), maximum what I tested was 5240 MHz for Cinebench R11.5


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Swap that board out IMO. No point having a board that won't let you get the best out of your CPU.


It would be much less hassle to just install MSI's control center and use the settings available there. My GD 80 seems to be keeping up with the ASUS boards just fine. LLC is the only thing it lacks, but you can compensate for it pretty easily. The only difference being that you run at less voltage when idling - at load the chip is gonna take what ever it takes to run stably. At very high clocks it drops about .02 volts under load but stays there pretty stubbornly , much like Flanker's crosshair does http://valid.canardpc.com/2575898  Check the voltage available in control center, I'm thinking you could bring a WC loop to its knees with that


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> oops....sorry this is the vantage i meant to post....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4387653
> 
> and as far as stability goes....ive been using less prime latley and going with OCCT's "power supply" test....( full cpu stress+furmark gpu stress test) as well as AMD's stability tester in overdrive....(gets more heat out of the chip) and vantage is good for crashing an unstable overclock too.....
> 
> stable is a very subjective thing anyway.....
> 
> temps......49c was the max i got it up to (cpu in hwmon not ind, core)
> and the cards never went past 37...... with my suuuuper custom ghetto loop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


Is the board v1 or v2?


----------



## cssorkinman

Mine is the 990FXA GD-80V2 . Not sure what the difference between the two versions is.


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> OK, the suspense is killing me. Which motherboard are you using, and how exactly is your Antec 620 'modified'? I ask because I've got a 620 myself.


sabertooth 990 v1.....and you see the pic right??? there are actually 3 lcs pump/blocks in the loop (1 on each card as well) with 3 120 rads + 1 120x80mm thick "monster" rad.....i consider that modded


----------



## FurtadoZ9

What are your temperatures bad taylor?

And what motherboard is everyone running here? I'm planning on upgrading soon.


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> I'm starting to wish I went this route. I ended up getting a MSI GD80v2 because it was such a good deal. The board is solid as can be but I'm starting to think its a dog in the overclocking dept. I haven't got too deep with it yet but besides have a pretty hefty vdroop issue, it doesn't have any kind of LLC. To make that even worse, the newer BIOS have a 1.44v cap on vcore. My WC loop is wasted on this rig. At 4.2ghz right now with a load temp of 26C. Might as well use a stock hsf if I can't get enough volts to this thing to even get it hot.
> Not too happy.


They did not add LLC with the V2, what a shame!....MSI *** are you doing? I own the gd80 V1 and went to Gigabyte because of this. Return the board, get an 990fxa UD5 or UD7 Or the Asus Cross. Z , you will be happy with these boards over the MSI board.

The only way to up your voltages past 1.44 is to load AOD and bump the Vcore there


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Check the voltage available in control center, I'm thinking you could bring a WC loop to its knees with that


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> What are your temperatures bad taylor?
> And what motherboard is everyone running here? I'm planning on upgrading soon.


Gigabyte 990FXA UD7 rev 1.1...Best AM3+ board I have used so far


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> What are your temperatures bad taylor?
> 
> And what motherboard is everyone running here? I'm planning on upgrading soon.


Check out the spreadsheet in the 1st post. It has the motherboards they're all running.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA UD7 rev 1.1...Best AM3+ board I have used so far


Any particular reason you chose that one over a Crosshair or Sabertooth?


----------



## FlanK3r

Crosshair is better, I tested both...is more stable in hard load and with LN2 (C5F)


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Crosshair is better, I tested both...is more stable in hard load and with LN2 (C5F)


By both you mean the UD7 and Formula V?

I assume the Sabertooth is about on par with the UD7 then?


----------



## FlanK3r

yes...Sabertooth is great for air/watter OC


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> yes...Sabertooth is great for air/watter OC


So if I had to pick one aside from the Crosshair would you say Sabertooth is the way to go?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> So if I had to pick one aside from the Crosshair would you say Sabertooth is the way to go?


Sabers rock on these chips. They just aren't the most "pretty" of the boards out there. ;p


----------



## sdlvx

The layout on my Giga is great. It looks fantastic. The USB Power thing is amazing, but...

I can't OC the system bus and CPUNB at the same time. I'm not the only one with this problem. If you think about going Gigabyte, understand you won't hit max overclock in that board because you either have to choose between pure multi overclock with CPUNB and HT overclock with insanely loose timings or bus overclock with underclocked CPUNB and underclocked RAM with insanely loose timings.


----------



## badtaylorx

one feature that would make me go w/the crosshairV over the sabertooth if i had a do-over is the on board temp headers......in concert with fan xpert i could get a handle on the REAL temps of this chip


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> The layout on my Giga is great. It looks fantastic. The USB Power thing is amazing, but...
> 
> I can't OC the system bus and CPUNB at the same time. I'm not the only one with this problem. If you think about going Gigabyte, understand you won't hit max overclock in that board because you either have to choose between pure multi overclock with CPUNB and HT overclock with insanely loose timings or bus overclock with underclocked CPUNB and underclocked RAM with insanely loose timings.


? i don't have a issue.

215 fsb northbridge, 2365 northbridge/Hyper transport. 23.5 muti. Ram [email protected] (9.33 muti) CPU 4.945ghz

You gain nothing from overclocking the hypertransport. Its best for stability to match its speed to the north-bridge.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> ? i don't have a issue.
> 215 fsb northbridge, 2365 northbridge/Hyper transport. 23.5 muti. Ram [email protected] (9.33 muti) CPU 4.945ghz
> You gain nothing from overclocking the hypertransport. Its best for stability to match its speed to the north-bridge.


What BIOS and board? Kyad and I were having the same issue but I think I stopped it by going from F11 bios to F11a BIOS on UD5. I couldn't do a damn thing with F11 and 202 bus speed, now F11a seems fine so far at 214x23.5.

You can't get F11a BIOS anywhere anymore and using the latest UD5 BIOS causes overclocking fail for me.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> What BIOS and board? Kyad and I were having the same issue but I think I stopped it by going from F11 bios to F11a BIOS on UD5. I couldn't do a damn thing with F11 and 202 bus speed, now F11a seems fine so far at 214x23.5.
> 
> You can't get F11a BIOS anywhere anymore and using the latest UD5 BIOS causes overclocking fail for me.


Gigabyte UD3 rev 1.0 Bios F9c


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Crosshair is better, I tested both...is more stable in hard load and with LN2 (C5F)


I have used both the UD7 and Crosshair extensively for Air/Water and consistently gotten higher OC's with the UD7 (rev 1.1) with lower voltages, and better stability with multiple GPU' s (with 2,3, and 4 GPU's) with the Thuban and FX series (1100T, FX-8120,8150,8350)
**adding this for folks who are building non-exotic cooled machines** I will have a Formula -Z in a couple weeks and see if the same is true with that.


----------



## Covert_Death

alright men, I ran into some interesting problems this morning.... last night at stock settings, EVERYTHING i ran prime95 for ~1hour and my max temp was 41*C this was great i thought.

but now this morning my max temp was 60*C after only 10 minutes and the ONLY thing i touched was disabling LLC..... what went wrong and why am i burning up my chip after only a few minutes at STOCK value now??? voltage is still set to 1.3375 but no LLC and all speeds are stock (4.0Ghz with turbo disabled in UEFI)

any suggestions would be much appreciated, i have a H60 with P/P setup


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> The layout on my Giga is great. It looks fantastic. The USB Power thing is amazing, but...
> I can't OC the system bus and CPUNB at the same time. I'm not the only one with this problem. If you think about going Gigabyte, understand you won't hit max overclock in that board because you either have to choose between pure multi overclock with CPUNB and HT overclock with insanely loose timings or bus overclock with underclocked CPUNB and underclocked RAM with insanely loose timings.


I found on some of the Gigabyte Motherboards that if you are trying to overclock on the FSB, that you will need to set the PCI-e to 100 from "Auto" or you will have stability issues.

Never had an issue otherwise overclocking using both the FSB and the Multiplier. Highest I could get my FSB stable was 290 though. (990FX UD3 Rev 1.0)


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have used both the UD7 and Crosshair extensively for Air/Water and consistently gotten higher OC's with the UD7 (rev 1.1) with lower voltages, and better stability with multiple GPU' s (with 2,3, and 4 GPU's) with the Thuban and FX series (1100T, FX-8120,8150,8350)
> **adding this for folks who are building non-exotic cooled machines** I will have a Formula -Z in a couple weeks and see if the same is true with that.


Hmm... Interesting. I don't know what I should go with.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> alright men, I ran into some interesting problems this morning.... last night at stock settings, EVERYTHING i ran prime95 for ~1hour and my max temp was 41*C this was great i thought.
> but now this morning my max temp was 60*C after only 10 minutes and the ONLY thing i touched was disabling LLC..... what went wrong and why am i burning up my chip after only a few minutes at STOCK value now??? voltage is still set to 1.3375 but no LLC and all speeds are stock (4.0Ghz with turbo disabled in UEFI)
> any suggestions would be much appreciated, i have a H60 with P/P setup


Just to remove this as a possibility, did you move the machine physically at all?


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just to remove this as a possibility, did you move the machine physically at all?


nope, didn't even open it up since last night....

so i went back into UEFI and set LLC back to AUTO, which according to the description should set the value to 1/2 for AM3+ chips. and am now running prime95 again with much lower temps (38*C after 10 minutes or so)

why does enabling LLC (or put to auto) lower my temps? and when it is disabled the Volts stay perfectly at 1.3375 but when it's enabled, under idle its 1.3375 but under load it drops to as low as 1.24 according to CPU-Z!!! i though LLC was supposed to ADD voltage under load if anything?!?!?!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> nope, didn't even open it up since last night....
> so i went back into UEFI and set LLC back to AUTO, which according to the description should set the value to 1/2 for AM3+ chips. and am now running prime95 again with much lower temps (38*C after 10 minutes or so)
> why does enabling LLC (or put to auto) lower my temps? and when it is disabled the Volts stay perfectly at 1.3375 but when it's enabled, under idle its 1.3375 but under load it drops to as low as 1.24 according to CPU-Z!!! i though LLC was supposed to ADD voltage under load if anything?!?!?!


Well at a higher setting LLC it can add voltage under load. As an example I use 'Ultra' LLC for my OC. I have the Vcore set to 1.52, and under P95, OCCT etc it bumps it to 1.536 and then hold the Voltage perfectly until the load is reduced. Your temp doubling however is odd, if in fact that is actually happening. You could Run OCCT and generate charts for the vcore and temps to see if that gives you a clue or a relationship between the voltage and temperature jump. I am assuming you have APM disabled?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I found on some of the Gigabyte Motherboards that if you are trying to overclock on the FSB, that you will need to set the PCI-e to 100 from "Auto" or you will have stability issues.
> Never had an issue otherwise overclocking using both the FSB and the Multiplier. Highest I could get my FSB stable was 290 though. (990FX UD3 Rev 1.0)


Thank you for that info, it should help a lot. Going to F11a did fix my problem though. I remember Asus P6T deluxe with i7 920 didn't like even numbers at all and raising PCIe to 101 helped for some bizarre reason too. I'll try it later and see if it does help, it's manually set to 100 right now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Superpi isn't Vishera's strong point but here's my latest @ 5.256


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well at a higher setting LLC it can add voltage under load. As an example I use 'Ultra' LLC for my OC. I have the Vcore set to 1.52, and under P95, OCCT etc it bumps it to 1.536 and then hold the Voltage perfectly until the load is reduced. Your temp doubling however is odd, if in fact that is actually happening. You could Run OCCT and generate charts for the vcore and temps to see if that gives you a clue or a relationship between the voltage and temperature jump. I am assuming you have APM disabled?


Ill try to take a graph of my volts and temps with LLC on and off, but why would my volts drop when it is enabled? And is cpu-z not reliable for voltage measurement with vishera?


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Any particular reason you chose that one over a Crosshair or Sabertooth?


After using a lot of these boards (AM3+) I came to the conclusion the the GBA 990FXA UD5/7 rev 1.1 are the best AM3+ mother boards. I am not a fan of the colouring on the Asus boards, nor am I a fan of the PCI layout on either boards. Overclocking the Asus Crosshair vs the Gigabyte UD5/7 are the same on both boards. Price is the same too, the choice was simple I got the 990fxa UD7


----------



## Sazz

OMG, i just saw folding right now and I am doing 39k (34k from CPU), normally I was only doing 10-12k. the f*ck happen..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Ill try to take a graph of my volts and temps with LLC on and off, but why would my volts drop when it is enabled? And is cpu-z not reliable for voltage measurement with vishera?


CPU-Z is good for interval updates, I would like to see what your voltage is doing when graphed in real time. You can see short and sudden spikes and drop-offs with OCCT. Also be able to see if dropping cores due to hitting the 26.5A/ APM limit etc. and what the LLC/thermal relationship is.
As far as why it would drop when enabled, every level of LLC has a different characteristic to it. Lower levels of LLC will generally let voltage drop a bit before holding the line whereas higher level will bump voltage under load before leveling out. The graphs are just good info to have when you have unexplained voltage and thermal spikes/drop-offs.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> CPU-Z is good for interval updates, I would like to see what your voltage is doing when graphed in real time. You can see short and sudden spikes and drop-offs with OCCT. Also be able to see if dropping cores due to hitting the 26.5A/ APM limit etc. and what the LLC/thermal relationship is.
> As far as why it would drop when enabled, every level of LLC has a different characteristic to it. Lower levels of LLC will generally let voltage drop a bit before holding the line whereas higher level will bump voltage under load before leveling out. The graphs are just good info to have when you have unexplained voltage and thermal spikes/drop-offs.


Alright ill jump on that when I get home, still can't figure out 60'C on stock settings though, that freaked me out a bit


----------



## kzone75

I should get my FX-8320 on Tuesday


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> OMG, i just saw folding right now and I am doing 39k (34k from CPU), normally I was only doing 10-12k. the f*ck happen..


Pause your GPU folding please and let's see how much better it gets. The AMD GPU folding tends to use 30% of your CPU while folding.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Alright ill jump on that when I get home, still can't figure out 60'C on stock settings though, that freaked me out a bit


I would be concerned as well. It could be a bad reading but worth looking at:thumb: Thats why I asked if you had moved the machine. A jarring of the cooler and a .001 gap can do what you are describing. when you put you thermal compound down.are you sure you put down and tightened your H-60 evenly? just a thought.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would be concerned as well. It could be a bad reading but worth looking at:thumb: Thats why I asked if you had moved the machine. A jarring of the cooler and a .001 gap can do what you are describing. when you put you thermal compound down.are you sure you put down and tightened your H-60 evenly? just a thought.


Ill check that too, its hard as hell to tell how tight is too tight and whether its even or not


----------



## cssorkinman

I've had my 965 show a temp. spike like that with my asrock 990 extreme 3 motherboard and an H-60 cooler . Never did find out what caused it , but coretemp reported it to have went to 78C during a benching session. The thing didn't shut down , nor did it seem to throttle - led me to believe the temp was misreported.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Ill check that too, its hard as hell to tell how tight is too tight and whether its even or not


well you really can't other than to make sure you set it on flush, and then go half turns alternating. It pretty hard to over-tighten with the H-series. I Have the H-100 on my review machine and over-cranking the knurled thumb screws is pretty hard to do since up to 70 lbs is okay and there is a stop set for it at what feels to be around 40. so you basically have to break it to over-tighten. BTW, did you watch the 60c being reported as a sustained reported temp, or did you just see it in the 'Max temp' column?


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well you really can't other than to make sure you set it on flush, and then go half turns alternating. It pretty hard to over-tighten with the H-series. I Have the H-100 on my review machine and over-cranking the knurled thumb screws is pretty hard to do since up to 70 lbs is okay and there is a stop set for it at what feels to be around 40. so you basically have to break it to over-tighten. BTW, did you watch the 60c being reported as a sustained reported temp, or did you just see it in the 'Max temp' column?


it slowly crawled to 60 and stayed there so i don't think it was a spike....

I just got home so i'm going to do some various testing between LLC on AUTO and LLC Disabled with OCCT... what graphs would you like to see comparing the two????


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> After using a lot of these boards (AM3+) I came to the conclusion the the GBA 990FXA UD5/7 rev 1.1 are the best AM3+ mother boards. I am not a fan of the colouring on the Asus boards, nor am I a fan of the PCI layout on either boards. Overclocking the Asus Crosshair vs the Gigabyte UD5/7 are the same on both boards. Price is the same too, the choice was simple I got the 990fxa UD7


Thanks man I appreciate it.

Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Covert_Death

before i ran these tests i reseated the H60 and made sure it was flush and level

okay here are some graphs from OCCT at STOCK everything and LLC = AUTO (APM is disabled for everything BTW) this is a 6.5 minute short test just to let everything settle into their temp ranges

Core Temperature:









CPU (Socket Temp):









CPU VCore: (UEFI set to 1.3375) (you can see it is at this value right as the test starts then drops to the value seen during the test)









now i'm going to reboot and DISABLE LLC and see if i can reproduce those stupid temps at 1.3375V


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> it slowly crawled to 60 and stayed there so i don't think it was a spike....
> I just got home so i'm going to do some various testing between LLC on AUTO and LLC Disabled with OCCT... what graphs would you like to see comparing the two????


for starters lets look at the CPU vcore, and the CPU core(s) usage and temp. obviusly make sure all the power saving features are off. C1E,C6,C&Q,Turbo, APM. Throw the 12v rail in there as well.









****** well those are about as normal as you get***********


----------



## badtaylorx

well....newegg is replacing the chip....

hooray for advance replacement.....luv crossshipping


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Thanks man I appreciate it.
> Anyone else have any input?


If you choose the Gigga boards just be sure to get rev 1.1 or later, I downgraded my watercooled UD7 rev 1.0 that had no LLC for a rev 1.1 UD3 and am getting a lot better results.


----------



## PaddieMayne

The latest of my FX8350 build photos, CPU is installed, Watercooling is leak tested, Windows 7 is installed on SSD drive, doing all updates at the moment.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> for starters lets look at the CPU vcore, and the CPU core(s) usage and temp. obviusly make sure all the power saving features are off. C1E,C6,C&Q,Turbo, APM. Throw the 12v rail in there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****** well those are about as normal as you get***********


right, so NOW here are the results from LLC Disabled..... didn't quiet reach 60*C, only reached 57*C but that may be due to reseating my H60 what i'm not understanding is that with LLC DISABLED the VCORE Goes UP???

here are the results

Core Temp:









CPUTIN (Socket Temp):









CPU VCore: (Volts still set at 1.3375 and as you can see it starts off at that and then goes UP when load is applied...)









12+V RAIL (identical to LLC = AUTO so ill only post one)









so should i NOT be disabling LLC??? i thought it was always a good idea to disable it if your system could still run stable


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> right, so NOW here are the results from LLC Disabled..... didn't quiet reach 60*C, only reached 57*C but that may be due to reseating my H60 what i'm not understanding is that with LLC DISABLED the VCORE Goes UP???
> here are the results
> Core Temp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUTIN (Socket Temp):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU VCore: (Volts still set at 1.3375 and as you can see it starts off at that and then goes UP when load is applied...)
> http://s21.beta.photobucket.com/user/fmjaguar7/media/OCCT%20Stock%20Clocks%20LLC%20DISABLED/2012-11-09-15h44-Voltage-CPUVCORE.png.html?sort=3&o=7
> 12+V RAIL (identical to LLC = AUTO so ill only post one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so should i NOT be disabling LLC??? i thought it was always a good idea to disable it if your system could still run stable


The image link is broken. But the result of no LLC or turning it off is almost always a drop in volts, so that is strange. In the graph that I can't access, did the volts just jump up and stay there? or did they fluctuate a lot?
How many LLC setting do you have availible?...6?
can you find one that does this?


The reason I ask is it's ideal for OC'ing because it works at lower volts until you apply a heavy load and then jumps up and stabilize things.
This is 'Ultra' LLC on mine (with a FX-8150 for a Rev 1.1 UD7 review I did (second highest LLC setting )


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> The latest of my FX8350 build photos, CPU is installed, Watercooling is leak tested, Windows 7 is installed on SSD drive, doing all updates at the moment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Looking rig Paddie


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> The latest of my FX8350 build photos, CPU is installed, Watercooling is leak tested, Windows 7 is installed on SSD drive, doing all updates at the moment.


Whoa what's going on it there? Besides the coolest setup I have ever seen? Is that like inverted ATX laying horizontally? Did you mod that case or it comes like that? What case? Whats going on with the bottom rad, is that intake or exhaust? Freakin' sweet dude!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice Looking rig Paddie


Yeah seriously!


----------



## Covert_Death

sorry that might work

as far as settings i have:
AUTO
1/2
1/4
DISABLED


----------



## Red1776

All the Ravens are Horiz St1ck


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice Looking rig Paddie


Agreed


----------



## PaddieMayne

Its a Silverstone FT02, with a bit of modification, ive installed a 180mm rad for dedicated CPU water cooling, and ive managed to get hold of another 180mm silverstone Air Penetrator fan so i could set it up as a push pull.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Its a Silverstone FT02, with a bit of modification, ive installed a 180mm rad for dedicated CPU water cooling, and ive managed to get hold of another 180mm silverstone Air Penetrator fan so i could set it up as a push pull.


I like those those penetrators, the flow focus is great


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Its a Silverstone FT02, with a bit of modification, ive installed a 180mm rad for dedicated CPU water cooling, and ive managed to get hold of another 180mm silverstone Air Penetrator fan so i could set it up as a push pull.


That's awesome, can you give me a close-up of how you mounted the reservoir? It almost looks like its floating in space!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> All the Ravens are Horiz St1ck


I like that. I might have to take my cheapo HEC case to the garage this weekend for a second round of modding.


----------



## Tweeky

how much faster is 8350 @ 4ghz than a 8150 @ 4ghz?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's awesome, can you give me a close-up of how you mounted the reservoir? It almost looks like its floating in space!
> I like that. I might have to take my cheapo HEC case to the garage this weekend for a second round of modding.


Now that would be an interesting mod Stick. ....work log!


----------



## PaddieMayne

Here you go a close up of the pumps mounting bracket.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Now that would be an interesting mod Stick. ....work log!


I know right! I keep getting side tracked though. I'm working on a wooden build atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Here you go a close up of the pumps mounting bracket.


Ah, L brackets, nice. I've used those before in mods. Mine was for suspended HDD racks.


----------



## Krahe

Well case is still a work in progress but patience ran out when I received my 8350.


----------



## Covert_Death

I want to have intercourse with your computer!


----------



## Chaddean

Was wondering if any of you guys know if the 8350 fx would bottle neck a pair of 6970, I currently have 1100t that seems to be dragging it's feet is the 8350 the solution?


----------



## Covert_Death

it would help but a lot of it depends on what games your playing... a pair of 6970's is a great setup and will most likely force the bottleneck to be the CPU because of the raw power they have...

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
also I have been going through all my LLC settings and it seems to be as follows:

AUTO = LLC is actually off and not doing anything (atleast at stock speeds)
1/4 = boosts the voltage a bit during load and keeps it around 1.3v during load
1/2 = boosts the voltage even more and is SLIGHTLY higher than BIOS voltage under load (1.35v or so)
DISABLED = this seems to be equivalent to "ULTRA" as this is the greatest voltage boots (boosted to 1.37v or so under load)

so I'm thinking they just named auto and disabled incorrectly and they should be switched but i seem to have my volts more in the field where i want them now for stability.

now i start clocking up and see where i can get this bad boy and remain within temps


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaddean*
> 
> Was wondering if any of you guys know if the 8350 fx would bottle neck a pair of 6970, I currently have 1100t that seems to be dragging it's feet is the 8350 the solution?


I have 2 6870's and my 8320 is not holding them in the slightest, for best results get it past 4.5ghz.
Good Luck!


----------



## Covert_Death

alright....... still having temp problems...

I'm up at 4.5Ghz right now @1.42 V and my temps climbed up to 68*C after 5 minutes of prime95..... i have LLC on at 1/2 and that kept it right about 1.4V under load and it was stable but the temps were rediculous... anyone have ANY idea what is going on? i know i don't have the BEST AIO w/c but an H60 with TWO fans in P/P should be able to keep it cooler than what i'm seeing at these volts


----------



## PaddieMayne

A bit more touching up and how it looks with the side panel fitted...





Its hard to get a good shot of how it looks in real life with my ****ty camera.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaddean*
> 
> Was wondering if any of you guys know if the 8350 fx would bottle neck a pair of 6970, I currently have 1100t that seems to be dragging it's feet is the 8350 the solution?


Well if the 8350 bottlenecks them, then the 3930's and 3770's do as well. (# 21 and 29 for that matter)
This is OCN "Top 30 Heaven 3.0 Scores" thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/1060


I was running 4 x 6970's up until a few months ago with the FX 8150 and got scaling to all 4 cards. I am currently running 3 x 7970's


Dirt 3 Ultra settings 8/AA @ 5760 x 1080 @131 FPS ave Kenya/Leopard Rock/Yatta Ridge scaling to all cards. the answer is no. a pair of 6790's will not come anywhere close to being Bottled up by a 8350.

Quote:


> I want to have intercourse with your computer!


...easy...


----------



## m0bius

Are my voltages too high?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2566567


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Are my voltages too high?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2566567


lol are you serious? man those are great volts for 5.2Ghz... what cooling are you using?

as i posted earlier I can't get past 4.5Ghz without hitting my temp wall @ the same voltage you are at and i have an H60 with two fans in P/P


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Are my voltages too high?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2566567


LOL,, you're a dick!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> LOL,, you're a dick!


What Stick said


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> lol are you serious? man those are great volts for 5.2Ghz... what cooling are you using?
> as i posted earlier I can't get past 4.5Ghz without hitting my temp wall @ the same voltage you are at and i have an H60 with two fans in P/P


Lol, no I'm not serious. That's not stable. If it was, I'd sell if to someone trying to set the world record.

For the record, I use a Raystorm Block with just an XSPC EX240 rad. This chip runs really hot with any voltage though, I tried my brothers chip out and it was significantly cooler at the same voltages. I can stress all day a 1.45v in P95, but I think I just need more rad space for this monster as the temps eventually start to edge closer to that ominous 60C mark after a few hours of priming.


----------



## Covert_Death

I just can't figure out what to do differently for my set-up..... i just can't break 4.5Ghz with my dual fan H60..... very stumped i am


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Lol, no I'm not serious. That's not stable. If it was, I'd sell if to someone trying to set the world record.
> For the record, I use a Raystorm Block with just an XSPC EX240 rad. This chip runs really hot with any voltage though, I tried my brothers chip out and it was significantly cooler at the same voltages. I can stress all day a 1.45v in P95, but I think I just need more rad space for this monster as the temps eventually start to edge closer to that ominous 60C mark after a few hours of priming.


oh that sucks, I was hoping someone was going to hit 5.3 stable. I am going to resume trying for 5.3 tomorrow. did you boot that, or on the fly? I can't figure how you held that @ 1.48


----------



## m0bius

Do you happen to know what batch yours came from?

My chip seems to have come from a good batch (1236PGN), and my brothers takes WAY more v to get to 4.8, I don't think I was able to get it to boot a 5GHz on my board, I'm wondering if there was a bad batch maybe?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I just can't figure out what to do differently for my set-up..... i just can't break 4.5Ghz with my dual fan H60..... very stumped i am


start over with the basics. I don't remember if you set your NB/HT to stock or a bit lower to start? mem timings?


----------



## stickg1

My 8320 takes 1.456v to be stable at 4.5GHz. If I want 4.6GHz I have to up it to 1.5v and my Antec Kuhler 620 cant hang.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh that sucks, I was hoping someone was going to hit 5.3 stable. I am going to resume trying for 5.3 tomorrow. did you boot that, or on the fly? I can't figure how you held that @ 1.48


You mean 1.43v right? On the fly, but it didn't crash... Until I tried to lower the voltage...

I may be able to, I don't know. I'm having some sort of power issue when I hit 1.47v, I freeze no matter the frequency. I ran OCCT PSU test with 2 6970s and the CPU at 4.8GHz with 1.46v (stable at 1.43) and the PSU didn't seem to have an issue, meanwhile the ambient in my room rose by like 5C...

It's down to either my board or the CPU now, but at any rate, I did get 5.1GHz stable with 1.43 on 4 cores.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I just can't figure out what to do differently for my set-up..... i just can't break 4.5Ghz with my dual fan H60..... very stumped i am


Out of curiosity, what is your stock vcore and cpu/nb v? Mine where 1.325vcore and 1.16 cpu/nb, I found this odd. My brothers chip was 1.4 and 1.25ish I think. I'm looking for patterns by the way.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> start over with the basics. I don't remember if you set your NB/HT to stock or a bit lower to start? mem timings?


NB/HT are linked at 2400 right now, i initially had them at 2200 but it doesn't seem to make a difference right now...

200 x 22.5 @ 1.425V = Stable but HIGH temps, 60*C after almost an hour
my mem timings are 9-9-9-24 @ 1600Mhz @1.5v (i have 2x G-Skill 4Gb cards, this is stock setting for them)

I guess i could try setting the multi back to 20 and messing with the bus speed but i've never really had good results with that.... maybe this chip is different, who knows. any more ideas?

I'd really like to hit 4.8, that is my goal for 24/7 if i can get it


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your stock vcore and cpu/nb v? Mine where 1.325vcore and 1.16 cpu/nb, I found this odd. My brothers chip was 1.4 and 1.25ish I think. I'm looking for patterns by the way.


EDITED, i remembered wrong
my stock out of the box with cleared CMOS was 1.3375Vcore and 1.16 CPU/NB, very close to yours


----------



## bmgjet

Stock

1.38Vcore
1.23v nb

But ran
1.4vcore
1.18v nb up 4.5ghz easy when I needed to up nb to 1.23v to get to 4.8ghz and 1.3v for 5ghz.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> sabertooth 990 v1.....and you see the pic right??? there are actually 3 lcs pump/blocks in the loop (1 on each card as well) with 3 120 rads + 1 120x80mm thick "monster" rad.....i consider that modded


OK, I'm looking at a blue print for modding my own 620! Thanks for the reply and the pic.

Now I'm agonizing over which motherboard to get for a Vishera!

I've tried an Asus M5A99FX 2.0 and a Gigbyte 990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.1) and both had issues that made me return them. The Asus wouldn't unlock my current CPU (Phenom II X2) at all, even though I've been using it for 3 years in my Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UDP4 with 4 cores without issue. The Asus also wouldn't even post with my Gigabyte Windforce 7950 flashed with the Windforce 7970 bios (1000MHz core/1375MHz memory). I had to switch the bios back to the original Windforce 7950 900MHz core bios it came with to even post. For me, this second issue with the graphics card was the deal-breaker with the Asus board. I'm now wondering if this problem would exist on any newer (2.0) Asus board.

The Gigabyte board posted no problem with the 7950 card using the 7970 bios (







) but after some preliminary core unlocking trials, it corrupted my windows installation. I'm going to assume that, for some reason (perhaps the PII X2 550BE chip I have can only run 4 cores stable using its built-in DDR2 memory controller, but is unstable at any speed with the unlocked cores using its DDR3 controller? Does this sound plausible anyone?). I was prepared to overlook the unlocked cores stability issue, since it at least worked with my flashed 7950 card, but I was concerned by the amazing heat coming off of the north bridge chip. Even my old Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UDP4 board had a cool-running north bridge, with a pipe connecting it to the VRM heatsink to share the heat load. The more I read about current Gigabyte boards (from the 990X to the 990FX-UD7) running with boilling hot north bridges, the less I want to buy one.

I am so frustrated, I was EVEN considering buying a cheapo BIOSTAR TA990FXE (I can grab one at a local computer store for $109.99) board, but I've restrained myself, since it has its second PCI-E 16x slot too close to the first one for comfort in a 2 card setup.

Any suggestions? I like the Asus boards, but I'd have to reflash my 7950's bios back down to 'standard' speeds and rely on software overclocking tools, which I don't like. Anybody else have a bios flashed 7950 card working in a Vishera-capable motherboard other than Gigabyte?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> NB/HT are linked at 2400 right now, i initially had them at 2200 but it doesn't seem to make a difference right now...
> 200 x 22.5 @ 1.425V = Stable but HIGH temps, 60*C after almost an hour
> my mem timings are 9-9-9-24 @ 1600Mhz @1.5v (i have 2x G-Skill 4Gb cards, this is stock setting for them)
> I guess i could try setting the multi back to 20 and messing with the bus speed but i've never really had good results with that.... maybe this chip is different, who knows. any more ideas?
> I'd really like to hit 4.8, that is my goal for 24/7 if i can get it


Other than your LLC situation seems to be backwards. I guess see if your chip is 'FSB' motivated. I have seen some awfully high HT ref OC's. Did you find an LLC setting that would do what that graph i posted would do? or close to it? It is possible that 4.5 is all that particular silicon has to offer, but being the higher binned 8350 I am just skeptical


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Hello folks, currently on page 218 and about 20 more pages to read.
> To summarize:
> -Raven had to go through a really rough time.
> -The 8320s seem to oc a little lower than the 8350s (Kyad seems to be an exception).
> -bmgjet with sabertooth r2 hit 5Ghz on his 8350(antec 920) whereas Wiffinberg with the same board and chip (212 evo) only hit 4.6, maybe he hit a thermal wall?
> [email protected], i am disappoint. Ur only at 4.5 with sabertooth r1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction:4.6, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Electroneng's M5A97 Evo seems to have done really well.
> I'm considering 2 boards at the moment M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Saber R2, looks like saber is the better choice but is also slightly more expensive.
> As for the cooler i'll most probably be going with the Silver Arrow (the good old SA, not the new SB-E), unfortunately no one here seems to have one.
> Also i'd love to see some of ur cool rigs, I totally dig lifeisshort117's setup.. would like to see Red1776's too.
> --
> Unfortunately for me the the chips are not available in India yet, i'll have to wait longer.


Not finished yet, case or innards, but here it is so far Roofrider:

The 2.2kW Holodeck IV


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Not finished yet, case or innards, but here it is so far Roofrider:
> The 2.2kW Holodeck IV


Beautiful rig there, Red1776, but that fan on your north bridge on your UD7 - that's exactly what I don't want to see. I don't want to see a motherboard that costs over $200 needing a $10 fan custom bolted onto the VRM/northbridge because the heatsinks are inadequate. It smacks of bad design. If Asus can adequately cool their VRMs/northbridge without aftermarket fans, why can't Gigabyte?

Gigabyte is starting to loose my respect at this point, which greatly saddens me, because my current GA-MA790X-UDP4 has been so awesome all these years, and it was about a $130 board for crying out loud. Please say it ain't so, Gigabyte.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Beautiful rig there, but that fan on your north bridge on your UD7 - that's exactly what I don't want to see. I don't want to see a motherboard that costs over $200 needing a $10 fan custom bolted onto the VRM/northbridge. It smacks of bad design. If Asus can adequately cool their VRMs/northbridge without aftermarket fans, why can't Gigabyte?
> Gigabyte is starting to loose my respect at this point, which greatly saddens me, because my current GA-MA790X-UDP4 has been so awesome all these years, and it was about a $130 board for crying out loud. Please say it ain't so, Gigabyte.


That spot fan is not a 'necessary'. I experiment alot and crank things up to the limit so I add it for extra protection. I had both the UD7 and the CVF , and decided to go with the UD7. The NB temps on both were comparable and had I gone with the Crosshair, the only difference would be is that NB fan would be red.









Same reason that there are three rads and dual D5 pumps, and three power supplies in there......enthusiast OCD don't ya know


----------



## bmgjet

People that are hitting thermal walls but know the chip could do higher,
You should just stress 4 cores at a time.

EG,
1 Hour on 1,3,5,7
then
1 hour on 2,4,6,8

What real world app will use 100% or all 8 at the same time.
Or you can keep turbo core but make it boost even higher.
Thats what im testing now,

4.9ghz on 8
5.1ghz on turbo.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Beautiful rig there, Red1776, but that fan on your north bridge on your UD7 - that's exactly what I don't want to see. I don't want to see a motherboard that costs over $200 needing a $10 fan custom bolted onto the VRM/northbridge because the heatsinks are inadequate. It smacks of bad design. If Asus can adequately cool their VRMs/northbridge without aftermarket fans, why can't Gigabyte?
> 
> Gigabyte is starting to loose my respect at this point, which greatly saddens me, because my current GA-MA790X-UDP4 has been so awesome all these years, and it was about a $130 board for crying out loud. Please say it ain't so, Gigabyte.


well for starters the asus crosshair V has more power phases. Even with asus's larger heatsink they still run hot. I did the same thing on the my ud3. I added a fan. Active cooling on the northbridge is needed on the 990fxa chipsets. Esp when you overclock/overvolt them.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> well for starters the asus crosshair V has more power phases. Even with asus's larger heatsink they still run hot. I did the same thing on the my ud3. I added a fan. Active cooling on the northbridge is needed on the 990fxa chipsets. Esp when you overclock/overvolt them.


Both the UD7 and the Crosshair V have 8+2 phase


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Both the UD7 and the Crosshair V have 8+2 phase


correction the Asus Crosshair V formula Z has 8+2+2


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> correction the Asus Crosshair V formula Z has 8+2+2


yup, I get to get my hands on one (the Z version) next week, yay


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yup, I get to get my hands on one (the Z version) next week, yay


Can you show me a closeup or give me an idea for how I can mount a spot fan on my UD3?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I just can't figure out what to do differently for my set-up..... i just can't break 4.5Ghz with my dual fan H60..... very stumped i am
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your stock vcore and cpu/nb v? Mine where 1.325vcore and 1.16 cpu/nb, I found this odd. My brothers chip was 1.4 and 1.25ish I think. I'm looking for patterns by the way.
Click to expand...

*Stock:*
CPU voltage: 1.35v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2v
PLL Voltage: 2.5v

*OC:*
APM: off
C-states: off
C'n'Q: on
LLC: High

FSB: 200
CPU multi: 25 (5000Mhz)
HT multi: 11 (2200Mhz)
NB multi: 11 (2200Mhz)
RAM multi: 8 (1600Mhz)
RAM Timings: 9-9-9-24 1T 300ns

PLL voltage: 2.695v
CPU voltage: 1.5v
NB voltage: stock
HT voltage: stock
CPU/NB voltage: stock
RAM voltage: 1.515v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yup, I get to get my hands on one (the Z version) next week, yay
> 
> 
> 
> Can you show me a closeup or give me an idea for how I can mount a spot fan on my UD3?
Click to expand...

This is how I did it, but I have backplates on my GPUs:


I just put it on my backplate directly and fit it snug behind the back 120, but in front of the MB port cover, fitted between my H100's block and the back of the case.


----------



## Geekerdom

]Can someone PLEASE HELP ME out, Ive been in HOSPITAL having MY HIP Pinned (Which was quite a delicate procedure)..

Anyways Im in recovery +Plus Ive been in the PC / GEEK Business for 20+Plus yrs - And have built quite a few PC's in this period

However I have NEVER TAKEN ON A PROJECT That wasn't designed and built from the ground up without my Specs. etc.

NEVERTHELESS - This time I want to build a Completely NEW PROJECT for ME MYSELF and I. However, I'm asking for the HELP

of the members of this Forum, to "HELP ME CHOOSE A LOT" see below:

*1).* HELP Pick me the BEST GAMING Case "for the Money" ATM - Plus window essential that's why I picked this Thread.- I do NOT know
all the PC cases out there as there must be tonnes. I'm Humbly asking for your help, as I want or need a case that can be taken out of
the box with NO FANS to BUY (for once) and all is there so I have NO Modifications to make.

*2).* HELP me choose a CPU as Ive NOT kept upto DATE with the AMD PILE DRIVER FX-6300 FX-8350 and INTEL i5 / i7 CPU's
I have a Buget of £240 for a CPU, but am hoping not to use up all the "£240 if the NEW FX-6300 FX-8350 are worth a look, however
I guess its a MATTER of Opinion, at the end of the day. I LOVE INTEL I MUST SAY and I usually would settle for nothing less.
However I read that there has been some improvements to the Bulldozer Architecture, to Cross Over to PileDriver I really need to
Know if the AMD Setup is really worth it, but it means BUYING a Modern AMD 990FX Motherboard. which would eat into a reserve
Bank of £100 pounds.

*3).* Once again, Im doing this Project because I would love a PC that other have helped me (Put together a Rig) NOT just of my ideas
BUT their Ideas too, so I can assure you I will take your suggestions, seriously..
I have PLENTY of GOOD Quality Corsair RAM, I have A (TOP NOTCH Boxed 800w GOLD PSU). My Rig BOARD (only I do NOT have to BUY another)
will be the (ASUS P8P67 EVO Board) I have updated the BIOS to accept the new IVY BRIDGE CPU if needed its ready, (Ivy-B or Sandy-B ready)

*4).* Anyone whom may have any suggestions on anything else I may have forgotten, apart from MX4 Paste, I have a (NEW 212 EVO Cooler)
+Plus a (Geild GX-7 Cooler) I can use either, Plus I forgot to mention I also have a (NEW Corsair H70) which I bought last year never used.
Most of the main parts I have, just need all off your opinions, and many Kudos, to all to wish to take part and offer HELP.
This may NOT be the ideal forum thread for this build, but come one GUYS you are all intelligent peeps.. and I value your pimping ideas too.

5). That's all I have to SAY only: I really appreciate all who can help or decide to take part cheers! Thanks in Advance to all. - David

PS. I have never asked anyone for help to build a PC its always been my own workman ship, that's why I am "now open from all angles"
for ideas, to build something- So I can say YEH - Thanks to those guys from: that GEEK 'Overclockers Forum'. - Please contribute thanks again.!


----------



## Red1776

OK Hokies83, I told you to stop PM'ing me. I am not opening your harassing garbage. Once again, stop PM'ing me.

Thank you


----------



## Horusrogue

Hey guys!
I just got my 8320 and stuck it into my all black PCB Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3. Problem is, I also bought http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385 (Gskill sniper 1866's) and I can't get these sticks read at 1866. Any ideas as to why this is? The supported list of boards doesn't really seem to include AM3+ while the notice at the top guarentees it. Is this a case of entering the exact timings manually? Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horusrogue*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I just got my 8320 and stuck it into my all black PCB Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3. Problem is, I also bought http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=385 (Gskill sniper 1866's) and I can't get these sticks read at 1866. Any ideas as to why this is? The supported list of boards doesn't really seem to include AM3+ while the notice at the top guarentees it. Is this a case of entering the exact timings manually? Has anyone else had this issue?


You may have to put in the RAM multi and timings manually, yes.


----------



## cssorkinman

In my case I had set the timings that were on the label of the ram in order to get them close to rated speed- Bios setting of 1866 then overclocked them to 2100 mhz ( rated for 2133 gskill blues). Also, cpuz will give the xmp profiles on the ram, that will help you understand what they need for voltage and timings at a given clock. Good luck


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my case I had set the timings that were on the label of the ram in order to get them close to rated speed- Bios setting of 1866 then overclocked them to 2100 mhz ( rated for 2133 gskill blues). Also, cpuz will give the xmp profiles on the ram, that will help you understand what they need for voltage and timings at a given clock. Good luck


Thank you for that info I was starting my OC hit 4.4 and got crazy unstable with my ram ( at least thats what I think)


----------



## Chaddean

back to that same old question is it worth going form the 1100t to a 8350, I am looking at this mostly from a gaming perspective. Current rig listed in my signature. Let me know what you think!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaddean*
> 
> back to that same old question is it worth going form the 1100t to a 8350, I am looking at this mostly from a gaming perspective. Current rig listed in my signature. Let me know what you think!


What games do you like to play? Resolution? Level of detail? It might help the guru's here answer your question for you.
I only have 1 6970, or i could run my 960T as an X6 and bench it against my 8350 for you. Not sure I could give you a solid answer on the question without trying an experiement like that.
I could run 2 4870x2's in quadfire but I'm thinking it wouldn't be a good comparison and I couldn't run the DX11 benches anyway.
A little help for Chaddean anyone?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What games do you like to play? Resolution? Level of detail? It might help the guru's here answer your question for you.
> I only have 1 6970, or i could run my 960T as an X6 and bench it against my 8350 for you. Not sure I could give you a solid answer on the question without trying an experiement like that.
> I could run 2 4870x2's in quadfire but I'm thinking it wouldn't be a good comparison and I couldn't run the DX11 benches anyway.
> A little help for Chaddean anyone?


Hey I tried on page 285


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey I tried on page 285


Ah.... i see that you did. Looks like you are pretty much carrying the flag for AMD in the top 30 - nice scores btw


----------



## The Storm

Im kind of in the same boat as chaddean, I have been reading up as much as I can on the new 8320/8350. I currenty have a 960t running as x6 @ 4.0ghz and wondering if its a worth while upgrade to an 8320? The computer is mainly used as a gaming rig, I really dont have any issues with any of my games now that I am using a sapphire 7950. Main games are BF3, Skyrim, just started Deus ex, and have several games just waiting to be started like sleeping dogs, farcry 3, hitman as I got the coupon from amd lol.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That spot fan is not a 'necessary'. I experiment alot and crank things up to the limit so I add it for extra protection. I had both the UD7 and the CVF , and decided to go with the UD7. The NB temps on both were comparable and had I gone with the Crosshair, the only difference would be is that NB fan would be red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason that there are three rads and dual D5 pumps, and three power supplies in there......enthusiast OCD don't ya know


OK, that's cool (no pun intended!).

So in the end, you'd recommend the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7? If so, I'm going to buy one tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> OK, that's cool (no pun intended!).
> So in the end, you'd recommend the Gigabyte 790FXA-UD7? If so, I'm going to buy one tomorrow.
> Thanks.


I think Red meant the 990fxa-UD7.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> OK, that's cool (no pun intended!).
> So in the end, you'd recommend the Gigabyte 790FXA-UD7? If so, I'm going to buy one tomorrow.
> Thanks.


very much so...BUT! *********** Make sure it's Rev 1.1 (LLC version)****** I don't believe there is any stock left of the rev 1.0 without, but still make sure. The heatsinks (NB/VRM )are very effective.

** yes Krahe, good catch, I read that as the 990FXA-UD7, but I'm guessing thats what he meant?


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not finished yet, case or innards, but here it is so far Roofrider:
> The 2.2kW Holodeck IV


Thanks for the pics man








Btw in your album i saw u had a SA with 3 fans, seriously what ram were u using? I guessing the mobo is Giga.
Still haven't decided if i should go with Saber or UD5.
I heard Giga boards have better spacing between the slots which the SA will like.
.
--edit--
I'm yet to read the prev 2 pages which has mobo suggestions i believe, i'll catch up to it now.


----------



## Chaddean

http://vr-zone.com/articles/amd-fx-8350-vs-intel-core-i7-3770k--4.8ghz--multi-gpu-gaming-performance/17494.html

It would seem that in games the 8350 will bottle neck on two 7970, now the question is will it bottle neck two 6970s, most games cant use all 8 cores, unlike benchmarks, so what can i expect from a 1100t to 8350 upgrade. In real games will there be a difference in performance from a 1100t to the 8350fx.

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Stoffie

Guys regarding motherboards I have a Ud7 rev 1.0, a crosshair v formula and I have the formula - z. My opinion the bios on the ud7 is rubbish, you can't set the voltage manually, it makes you choose what ever voltage the CPU is on and add say 0.125 voltage to what its currently getting, the problem comes in when sometimes the mobo uses less voltage when you restart and all of a.sudden your of is unstable, not to mention the vdroop, but that's rev 1.0.

The crosshair v formula z is a good board but I am not sure that the bios is very stable at the moment, I think it will end up being more stable on the next bios.

The crosshair v formula in my opinion is the best am3+ mobo at the moment it's very stable and I get my highest overclocks on.that board.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> very much so...BUT! *********** Make sure it's Rev 1.1 (LLC version)****** I don't believe there is any stock left of the rev 1.0 without, but still make sure. The heatsinks (NB/VRM )are very effective.
> ** yes Krahe, good catch, I read that as the 990FXA-UD7, but I'm guessing thats what he meant?


Yes, I meant 990FX but typed 790FX - my bad! Just got off a long night-shift.

OK, the Gigabyte 990FX-UD7 1.1 (or better) is what you recommend. Just for the sake of completeness - is the Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 a worse choice if I'm only going to use 2x7950 cards and overclocking an FX-8350 in your opinion? Just noticed my local retail store is out of stock on the UD7, but has a couple of UD5s, and I prefer buying motherboards from them so I can return them hassle free if they're defective or have some other problem.

Thanks again very much in advance!


----------



## ironmaiden

Vishera Owners,

I posted in a different Piledriver thread but posting it here again, this is only if you have and can.

Anyone got FSX ? could that person please test the Vishera on FSX and post the performance, I am planning on the Vishera once it's here in India.

Thanks.


----------



## bmgjet

UD5 should be fine then.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Yes, I meant 990FX but typed 790FX - my bad! Just got off a long night-shift.
> OK, the Gigabyte 990FX-UD7 1.1 (or better) is what you recommend. Just for the sake of completeness - is the Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 a worse choice if I'm only going to use 2x7950 cards and overclocking an FX-8350 in your opinion? Just noticed my local retail store is out of stock on the UD7, but has a couple of UD5s, and I prefer buying motherboards from them so I can return them hassle free if they're defective or have some other problem.
> Thanks again very much in advance!


The UD5 is just less PCIE lanes/slots. The LLC is the item of importance


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Yes, I meant 990FX but typed 790FX - my bad! Just got off a long night-shift.
> OK, the Gigabyte 990FX-UD7 1.1 (or better) is what you recommend. Just for the sake of completeness - is the Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 a worse choice if I'm only going to use 2x7950 cards and overclocking an FX-8350 in your opinion? Just noticed my local retail store is out of stock on the UD7, but has a couple of UD5s, and I prefer buying motherboards from them so I can return them hassle free if they're defective or have some other problem.
> Thanks again very much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> *The UD5 is just less PCIE lanes/slots*. The LLC is the item of importance
Click to expand...

and, more importantly, it mashes the x16's together... One GPU will sit right on the other. Doesn't happen that way with the UD3, and you need Tri/Quad for it to happen on a UD7.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The UD5 is just less PCIE lanes/slots. The LLC is the item of importance


Thanks so much. One thing, though. I just looked at the picture of the UD5 layout on the Gigabyte website, and it looks like the 2nd PCI-E x16 slot is only 1 away from the 1st one: there's only 1 slot separating them. That seems too close to me for comfort. I have 2 slots between the two PCI-E x16 and x8 slot on my current mobo, and the UD7 also looks to have 2 slots separating the two x16 slots. If this is going to be a heat-build up issue, I'd rather get a UD7 or another board that separates the two graphics card slots by two slots.

Any thoughts on heat build-up with this config? I'm planning on using two Windforce 7950s in crossfire.

Thanks again!


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Im kind of in the same boat as chaddean, I have been reading up as much as I can on the new 8320/8350. I currenty have a 960t running as x6 @ 4.0ghz and wondering if its a worth while upgrade to an 8320? The computer is mainly used as a gaming rig, I really dont have any issues with any of my games now that I am using a sapphire 7950. Main games are BF3, Skyrim, just started Deus ex, and have several games just waiting to be started like sleeping dogs, farcry 3, hitman as I got the coupon from amd lol.


If you play Skyrim, you must upgrade, because it will give you an 15-25 fps more comparing to fx8120. In BF3 multiplayer there is only 6 fps more comparing to fx8120.
I have overclocked my fx8320 to 5.02 GHz wish becomes a master piece in Skyrim.

Good luck with upgrade


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Thanks so much. One thing, though. I just looked at the picture of the UD5 layout on the Gigabyte website, and it looks like the 2nd PCI-E x16 slot is only 1 away from the 1st one: there's only 1 slot separating them. That seems too close to me for comfort. I have 2 slots between the two PCI-E x16 and x8 slot on my current mobo, and the UD7 also looks to have 2 slots separating the two x16 slots. If this is going to be a heat-build up issue, I'd rather get a UD7 or another board that separates the two graphics card slots by two slots.
> Any thoughts on heat build-up with this config? I'm planning on using two Windforce 7950s in crossfire.
> Thanks again!


The current 3 x 7970 setup (blower type Vapor)


I was running 6 x 6970's with only double spaced and didn't have overheating problems. They will run warmer yes, but cards with decent cooling solutions like most of the 7900 series with the next generation Vapor chamber coolers do fine with the spacing. but if it bothers you that they sit on top of each other like this, then the UD7 is the way to go. The warmest my 7970's get is 72C with a custom fan profile.
Hope that helps









4 x 6970 Sapphire Flex (single fan Vapor chamber)


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was running 6 x 6970's with only double spaced and didn't have overheating problems. They will run warmer yes, but cards with decent cooling solutions like most of the 7900 series with the next generation Vapor chamber coolers do fine with the spacing. but if it bothers you that they sit on top of each other like this, then the UD7 is the way to go. The warmest my 7970's get is 72C with a custom fan profile.
> Hope that helps


Wow, you're either up late or damned early, too! It's 6.20am where I am, and I should still be in bed by rights.

OK, I must say the spacing will bother me. I mean, if I'm willing to put up with that, I might as well pick up a BIOSTAR TA990FXE for $109.99 at my local store. It actually seems to overclock fairly well and I'd be saving $60 for board with the same layout flaws.









Oh man, I can't bring myself to buy it... maybe I should just order the 8350 and ram first, and when it arrives, I'll go and buy a motherboard then. That way I can put off this agonizing choice...


----------



## Red1776

Wow, you're either up late or damned early, too! It's 6.20am where I am, and I should still be in bed by rights.

OK, I must say the spacing will bother me. I mean, if I'm willing to put up with that, I might as well pick up a BIOSTAR TA990FXE for $109.99 at my local store. It actually seems to overclock fairly well and I'd be saving $60 for board with the same layout flaws.

Oh man, I can't bring myself to buy it... maybe I should just order the 8350 and ram first, and when it arrives, I'll go and buy a motherboard then. That way I can put off this agonizing choice...

Actually, on the UD7 you can configure the 16_1 and 16_2 slots in the BIOS, which for a two card setup, would leave two full spaces between your cards.


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey will my Gigabyte 880gm-usb3 rev 3.1 support the Vishera ? CPU Support list shows the FX series including the 125w but only the BD cores.


----------



## Sazz

hmm, I am sending my mobo for a replacement coz the temp sensors seems to be faulty, but I have been thinking.. should I just go get a refund and get a Formula V instead... I just didn't like its BIOS but it does perform a bit better than the Fatal1ty, and maybe the BIOS is fixed now but it would mean Imma have to drop another 60bucks for it. and I don't like the sabertooth's color scheme, and it performs practically identical as the Fatal1ty so not really a good option there either, the only one that could beat it in terms of overclocking is the Formula V or Asrock's own Extreme4, but that thing got some weird location on ports and don't like the color either, and UD7 is not that good with overclocking.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> hmm, I am sending my mobo for a replacement coz the temp sensors seems to be faulty, but I have been thinking.. should I just go get a refund and get a Formula V instead... I just didn't like its BIOS but it does perform a bit better than the Fatal1ty, and maybe the BIOS is fixed now but it would mean Imma have to drop another 60bucks for it. and I don't like the sabertooth's color scheme, and it performs practically identical as the Fatal1ty so not really a good option there either, the only one that could beat it in terms of overclocking is the Formula V or Asrock's own Extreme4, but that thing got some weird location on ports and don't like the color either, and UD7 is not that good with overclocking.


My two cents here, but I have worked extensively with the UD7 and the crosshair V. For me the UD7 (rev 1.1 with LLC) has consistently OC's a bit better 50-100Mhz I own both and chose the UD7 for this build. I don't know if you have been hearing from people who had rev 1.0 without LLC. I have one of those as well and it is indeed not as good. However I don't think they sell the rev 1.0 any longer. I wrote a comparison review if you care to have a look.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/

Like I said, my 2 cents.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My two cents here, but I have worked extensively with the UD7 and the crosshair V. For me the UD7 (rev 1.1 with LLC) has consistently OC's a bit better 50-100Mhz I own both and chose the UD7 for this build. I don't know if you have been hearing from people who had rev 1.0 without LLC. I have one of those as well and it is indeed not as good. However I don't think they sell the rev 1.0 any longer. I wrote a comparison review if you care to have a look.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/gigabyte_990fxaud7/
> Like I said, my 2 cents.


I am thinking of UD5 since its closer to the price of the Fatal1ty which means I wouldn't have to drop any more money on it, how do you think a UD5 would fair?


----------



## wolvers

What's a safe max voltage for CPU/nb? 1.35v?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I am thinking of UD5 since its closer to the price of the Fatal1ty which means I wouldn't have to drop any more money on it, how do you think a UD5 would fair?


same quality, the UD7 is really paying for more PCIE lanes. If your not going with more than two cards, its the way to go. I use the UD7 because I'm a tri/quad GPU nut.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> same quality, the UD7 is really paying for more PCIE lanes. If your not going with more than two cards, its the way to go. I use the UD7 because I'm a tri/quad GPU nut.


Yeah I only go for 1 single powerful card, I just don't like the headache's that crossfire could bring, true some games could gain as much as 85% gain but some actually looses performance, it depends on how fast AMD develop fixes on the issue's with drivers.. but running single card eliminates that headache xD

I think I might go for the UD5, and I miss the built in Dolby Digital (I had a UD3), that thing got some great sound quality for something that is built in onboard, unlike the Formula V and Fatal1ty that has crappy onboard audio, not to mention Asrock doesn't even give you the full version of THX unlike Gigabyte, which gives you the full version of the Dolby Digital.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

So everyone here seems to agree that the UD7 is the best motherboard for overclocking? I'm trying to hit 5Ghz myself


----------



## EliteReplay

well i just posted to follow this thread


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> So everyone here seems to agree that the UD7 is the best motherboard for overclocking? I'm trying to hit 5Ghz myself


Well not everyone, but I am a big proponent of the UD7 Rev 1.1

** welcome Elite


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well not everyone, but I am a big proponent of the UD7 Rev 1.1
> ** welcome Elite


Forgive me if I sound like a broken record, but the only difference between the UD5 and UD7 are the PCI slots, correct? The UD7 has 6 PCI-E slots where as the UD5 has 5 PCI-E slots (only 1 x8), from what I'm reading.

That justifies a 30 dollar difference?


----------



## anubis44

So it is done. I just pulled the trigger on an FX-8350 here in Canada for $194.67+tax:

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10360BD3789&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD

Total came to $223.28 including shipping insurance ($2.92) and free ground shipping. As far as I can tell, this was quite a good deal.

Now to deal with the motherboard. I think I'm going to try out the BIOSTAR TA990FXE AMD 990FX after all, as I can get it for $109.99 locally today, and I'm grabbing a matched pair of Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9s for $34.99 ($10 off instant rebate). If the BIOSTAR sucks, I have 15 days to return it without restocking fee or any questions asked. That should be enough time to at least confirm whether it's defective and decent. Hopefully, my 8350 won't take too long to get here, but in the meantime, I can use my old PII X2 550BE to test out the board and memory.

Thanks for all the help, all. Will post results as soon as I have something to say.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> What's a safe max voltage for CPU/nb? 1.35v?


Anyone?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Isn't CPU/NB volt limit determined by the motherboard?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> So it is done.I just pulled the trigger on an FX-8350 here in Canada for $194.67+tax:
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10360BD3789&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD
> Whole thing came to $223.28 including shipping insurance ($2.92) and free ground shipping. As far as I can tell, this was quite a good deal.
> Now to deal with the motherboard. I think I'm going to try out the BIOSTAR TA990FXE AMD 990FX after all, as I can get it for $109.99 locally today, and I'm grabbing a matched pair of Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9s for $34.99 ($10 off instant rebate). If the BIOSTAR sucks, I have 15 days to return it without restocking fee or any questions asked. That should be enough time to at least confirm whether it's defective and decent. Hopefully, my 8350 won't take too long to get here, but in the meantime, I can use my old PII X2 550BE to test out the board and memory.
> Thanks for all the help, all. Will post results as soon as I have something to say.


While I haven't used that specific Biostar motherboard I have used 2 boards from them previously. They both had to be replaced within weeks. I don't trust Biostar. Maybe their higher end boards are better but I used two budget $80 Biostar boards and nothing but problems for me. Maybe just bad luck or maybe they don't put much into their budget models but I wont buy from Biostar ever again because of it.


----------



## wolvers

It can be set manually. I found it needed to be 1.3v+ for stability over 4.7ghz with my 8320. This is my current OCCT stable 4.8ghz settings;
Quote:


> FSB - 267
> Multi - 18
> CPUvcore - 1.55v load, 1.52v idle
> CPU LLC - Ultra High
> CPU current - 100%
> Spread spectrum - off
> CPU/NB LLC - Regular
> CPU/NB Current - 100%
> Power Phase control - Optimized
> DRAM current - 120%
> DRAM Power Phase control - Optimized
> CPU/NB - 1.337v
> DRAM - 1.50v
> VDD PCIE - 1.1v
> VDDR - 1.23v
> NB - 1.15v
> VDDA - 2.69v
> SB - 1.1v
> CnQ - on
> C6 - on
> DRAM freq - 1071MHz
> DRAM timings - 10-10-10-28
> HT - 2143MHz
> NB - 2143MHz


I tried running the next HT and NB speed, ~2450MHz, but it wasn't stable. Does anyone think the NB at around 1.2v might sort that?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> It can be set manually. I found it needed to be 1.3v+ for stability over 4.7ghz with my 8320. This is my current OCCT stable 4.8ghz settings;
> I tried running the next HT and NB speed, ~2450MHz, but it wasn't stable. Does anyone think the NB at around 1.2v might sort that?


Holy FSB.

I don't think you should need 1.55v for 4.8. What kind of RAM do you have? 1071 @ 10-10-10-28 seems extremely underclocked, unless if I'm missing something.


----------



## wolvers

Well it's DDR, so it's actually 2142MHz. 1071 is how CPUz reports it.

1.55v for 4.8 is high, but thats how most of the 8320s are. 8350s need less volts for that kind of clock.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Well it's DDR, so it's actually 2142MHz. 1071 is how CPUz reports it.
> 1.55v for 4.8 is high, but thats how most of the 8320s are. 8350s need less volts for that kind of clock.


Oh! I apologize on both accounts









Have you tried disabling cool n' quiet, as well as your other power saving features? Sometimes that can read false positives in Prime95 or cause instability.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Well it's DDR, so it's actually 2142MHz. 1071 is how CPUz reports it.
> 1.55v for 4.8 is high, but thats how most of the 8320s are. 8350s need less volts for that kind of clock.


Yeah if I could handle the heat for it, my 8320 would need around that voltage for 4.8GHz stable. It seems like for my chip 4.5GHz is the sweet spot and I can run it all day with one little bump to the voltage offset. I guess I could OC higher but the temps get crazy and so does the voltage. All that stress on the chip for 100-200MHz isn't work it for me. Besides I'm still playing Skyrim my 2nd time through and its smooth as can be.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> It can be set manually. I found it needed to be 1.3v+ for stability over 4.7ghz with my 8320. This is my current OCCT stable 4.8ghz settings;
> I tried running the next HT and NB speed, ~2450MHz, but it wasn't stable. Does anyone think the NB at around 1.2v might sort that?


I'm currently testing that same OC.
Here's where I'm at so far,



Try adding some CPU VDDA.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

^^ Any particular reason you guys chose to lower the multiplier and overclock with a high FSB?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> ^^ Any particular reason you guys chose to lower the multiplier and overclock with a high FSB?


FSB oc'ing has a "tiny" increase in performance over just multi increase, however fsb method also seems to need a little more v here and there (not cpu v but v to other things) to make it stable. (At least in my limited findings and observations)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> ^^ Any particular reason you guys chose to lower the multiplier and overclock with a high FSB?


In my case I'm working on a Full System OC which when completed will have more bandwidth and use less voltage (Vcore and CPU/NB) than a simple CPU only OC. Still have a ways to go to reach my goal.

As a rule you can spread out the stress (voltage loads) between the components and take advantage of an HTT OC unlike a CPU only OC.
More performance gains to come next by increasing HT and NB Freq along with Dram.

On this Crosshair V Formula Z I've booted at a 320+MHz Ref Clock but have to start somewhere so I choose 267MHz as it gets my Dram Freq close to stock (2142MHz) and isn't real crazy to test CPU Freq with as I turn things up!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> In my case I'm working on a Full System OC which when completed will have more bandwidth and use less voltage (Vcore and CPU/NB) than a simple CPU only OC. Still have a ways to go to reach my goal.
> As a rule you can spread out the stress (voltage loads) between the components and take advantage of an HTT OC unlike a CPU only OC.
> More performance gains to come next by increasing HT and NB Freq along with Dram.
> On this Crosshair V Formula Z I've booted at a 320+MHz Ref Clock but have to start somewhere so I choose 267MHz as it gets my Dram Freq close to stock (2142MHz) and isn't real crazy to test CPU Freq with as I turn things up!


I see.

Is the general rule of thumb still to keep HT link as close to 2000 mhz as possible?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by wolvers
> 
> What's a safe max voltage for CPU/nb? 1.35v?
> 
> Anyone?


1.4 volts max on the northbridge on the 990fxa chip. Watch the temps though they get toasty.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.4 volts max on the northbridge on the 990fxa chip. Watch the temps though they get toasty.


Any idea on the max nb temp?


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> In my case I'm working on a Full System OC which when completed will have more bandwidth and use less voltage (Vcore and CPU/NB) than a simple CPU only OC. Still have a ways to go to reach my goal.
> As a rule you can spread out the stress (voltage loads) between the components and take advantage of an HTT OC unlike a CPU only OC.
> More performance gains to come next by increasing HT and NB Freq along with Dram.
> On this Crosshair V Formula Z I've booted at a 320+MHz Ref Clock but have to start somewhere so I choose 267MHz as it gets my Dram Freq close to stock (2142MHz) and isn't real crazy to test CPU Freq with as I turn things up!


I haven't been able to get my ref clock that high. Any special settings?
I tried underclocking my ram from 2400 down to 1600, setting the NB and HT clock multipliers down to 9, overvolting CPUNB by quite a bit -- but I couldn't get beyond 275-280. Even though everything was working at a slower speed than I had achieved with multipliers. I can get up close to 2400 ram, 2700 nb and ht.

Has anybody else noticed that CPU NB LLC doesn't work? To be precise, with my CHVFZ, bios 0901 and an FX-8350, it acts as if I've set the LLC to "Extreme" no matter which setting I choose. Adding as much as .05 volts under load. I wanted a slightly more conservative setting... This bios/MB defaults to 1.4V CPU NB when you have an NB Freq. over 2400 -- the combination is pretty hot (and responsible for a bit of my cooling problems). But it does bench a good bit faster with the higher memory & L3 Cache speeds I get...


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geekerdom*
> 
> ]Can someone PLEASE HELP ME out, Ive been in HOSPITAL having MY HIP Pinned (Which was quite a delicate procedure).


As far as your first item goes, the Cooler Master Storm Stryker is very similar to my Storm Trooper, and comes with a window. It's also white with black accents, which I thought was very, very cool, but I was concerned the white finish might get chipped more easily than the black finish on the Storm Trooper, plus it was more expensive and I don't really care about having a window. Nevertheless, it's a great design and comes with adequate case fan cooling, with the option of adding more if you wish. It is also capable of accomodating a large closed loop cooler like the H100, and custom loops, as it has 3 pass-through holes in the top rear of the case.

Good luck with that.


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I see.
> Is the general rule of thumb still to keep HT link as close to 2000 mhz as possible?


I don't see why. I haven't noticed any impact on overclocking other items when I've overclocked the HTT -- on the other hand though, I've no evidence (hard benchmark numbers) that it's actually helped performance. I suppose it adds a small amount of thermal load, but I don't need to overvolt it as much as CPU NB to overclock it. So far I've just been keeping both multipliers the same.

AMD's (out of date, I guess) overclocking guide gives a range of 2600 to 3000 as the goal for HTT (on air).


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.4 volts max on the northbridge on the 990fxa chip. Watch the temps though they get toasty.


1.4v on the actual NB on the motherboard or the CPU NB? And does over-volting motherboard NB help with stability at all?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Forgive me if I sound like a broken record, but the only difference between the UD5 and UD7 are the PCI slots, correct? The UD7 has 6 PCI-E slots where as the UD5 has 5 PCI-E slots (only 1 x8), from what I'm reading.
> That justifies a 30 dollar difference?


Along with the Debug LED, that's the difference. Honestly, $30 for the debug LED and the additional PCIe slots is not much. Most Intel boards jump $70-$100 to add the additional slots, so to me it's a bargain. I just haven't convinced myself to replace my Sabertooth Rev 1 with the UD7 although I could benefit from the additional slots since this is my server too. I am running two HD7970's, two RAID cards, a dual NIC and a tuner card. Currently the only one I cannot install is the dual NIC, but if I wanted too and wanted to add a third HD7970, I would be able to on the UD7. Plus, I like having the debug LED rather than looking for led's on the board that indicate an issue with a particular component. More of a convenience factor than anything else.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Other than your LLC situation seems to be backwards. I guess see if your chip is 'FSB' motivated. I have seen some awfully high HT ref OC's. Did you find an LLC setting that would do what that graph i posted would do? or close to it? It is possible that 4.5 is all that particular silicon has to offer, but being the higher binned 8350 I am just skeptical


I think i just have a bad piece of silicon. the temps at 1.42V are rediculous for my cooling...

if i was able to clock a 955 to 4.1Ghz for 24/7 I think this is just a bad piece of silicon if it can't even hit 4.8

UPDATE, i just checked prime95 at all stock settings (stock volts stock clocks NO LLC) and it has failed on 2 cores now 5 hours in.... i defiantly think this is a bad chip now.... bought from tigerdirect, what to do nowwwww


----------



## K4IKEN

Prime95 for some reason doesn't like the PD/BD chips, don't be alarmed if its failing at stock. You are not the only one that is experiencing that.


----------



## Covert_Death

okay but i still think its strange that at 4.5Ghz and 1.42v (1.39v under load) it is stable yet temps get crazy hot (hitting 63*C after an hour)

my logic is that my cooling system was enough to hold a 955 @4.1Ghz for 24/7 stability and 58*C max ever temp. so i think this chip just runs STUPID hott with any voltage increase... am i right in this assumption? i mean i see people running 1.48v -1.5v (yes they have slightly better cooling) but i can barely break the 1.4v range without temps going bonkers...

what do you think? bad chip? if so i may just try to exchange it while i still have my 955 as a backup


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Along with the Debug LED, that's the difference. Honestly, $30 for the debug LED and the additional PCIe slots is not much. Most Intel boards jump $70-$100 to add the additional slots, so to me it's a bargain. I just haven't convinced myself to replace my Sabertooth Rev 1 with the UD7 although I could benefit from the additional slots since this is my server too. I am running two HD7970's, two RAID cards, a dual NIC and a tuner card. Currently the only one I cannot install is the dual NIC, but if I wanted too and wanted to add a third HD7970, I would be able to on the UD7. Plus, I like having the debug LED rather than looking for led's on the board that indicate an issue with a particular component. More of a convenience factor than anything else.


I see.

Wouldn't the Crosshair theroetically be able to achieve a higher stable overclock because ASUS boards use VRM?


----------



## AWC5004

Well my crosshair formula-z is on the way! One quick question, there is already an 8 pin power on the board, but I was wondering if anyone happens to be using the supplemental 4 pin power at the top of the board? If so, what are you using? A molex to 4 pin adapter? I only ask, because my corsair hx750 doesnt have an extra 4pin, just the standard 8.

Thanks


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> Well my crosshair formula-z is on the way! One quick question, there is already an 8 pin power on the board, but I was wondering if anyone happens to be using the supplemental 4 pin power at the top of the board? If so, what are you using? A molex to 4 pin adapter? I only ask, because my corsair hx750 doesnt have an extra 4pin, just the standard 8.
> Thanks


I am using it and I am using a 8 pin extension that breaks down to 4+4 works well


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> Well my crosshair formula-z is on the way! One quick question, there is already an 8 pin power on the board, but I was wondering if anyone happens to be using the supplemental 4 pin power at the top of the board? If so, what are you using? A molex to 4 pin adapter? I only ask, because my corsair hx750 doesnt have an extra 4pin, just the standard 8.
> Thanks


A good share of the members in the CHV club are running it and some do run a molex to 4/8 pin connector. Others have an extra cable that came with their PSU. I'm just like you running an HX750 and wanted to go directly from PSU to 4 pin. I ended up calling Corsair tech support and asked wat up? They we're on top of it searching and opening boxs etc. They were nice enough to make an RMA for me and currently I'm waiting on a free cable to be delivered.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> okay but i still think its strange that at 4.5Ghz and 1.42v (1.39v under load) it is stable yet temps get crazy hot (hitting 63*C after an hour)
> my logic is that my cooling system was enough to hold a 955 @4.1Ghz for 24/7 stability and 58*C max ever temp. so i think this chip just runs STUPID hott with any voltage increase... am i right in this assumption? i mean i see people running 1.48v -1.5v (yes they have slightly better cooling) but i can barely break the 1.4v range without temps going bonkers...
> what do you think? bad chip? if so i may just try to exchange it while i still have my 955 as a backup


Is it possible that the header on the motherboard that you have your H-60 plugged into isn't running it at full speed?


----------



## erase

Prime 95 seems to lockup my entire system, this happens right away or 10-20 into prime, does not matter what speed or voltage I use. I read this is actually normal? How can this be correct, software does not in general cause hard locks this bad?

With and Asus moltherboard, my bus is always stuck on 200.66 MHz, the extra .66 MHz is bothering me, I am use my old Gigabyte motherboard allowing me to use round numbers bang on 200 MHz. How do I get the Asus motherboard to sit on 200 MHz FSB even?


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> While I haven't used that specific Biostar motherboard I have used 2 boards from them previously. They both had to be replaced within weeks. I don't trust Biostar. Maybe their higher end boards are better but I used two budget $80 Biostar boards and nothing but problems for me. Maybe just bad luck or maybe they don't put much into their budget models but I wont buy from Biostar ever again because of it.


Thanks for this info. Yeah, shortly after I posted that last comment about trying the BioStar, I read more comments on the web from users, and I've decide that it's just too risky, even for $110. After all, at nearly the same price, I could pick up the newly discounted Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 (it just went on sale after I returned it - lucky me!) and customize the north-bridge cooilng and still have a much better motherboard than the BioStar.

Can anyone point me to a modding forum for this? I'm sure others have decided the UD3's NB heat sink is inadequate, too. Oh, and the UD3 provides the two slot spacing between the x16 PCI-E slots for crossfire, and it posts with my 7950 card using the 7970 bios. OK, sometimes the best choice isn't completely simple, but I can't see myself buying the UD5 for $170 with a squished crossfire layout when the UD3 has a better layout, the same 8+2 power phases and is $115 ($125 - $10 MIR).

Now I'm looking for info on how the UD3 revisions differ from one another...


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Prime 95 seems to lockup my entire system, this happens right away or 10-20 into prime, does not matter what speed or voltage I use. I read this is actually normal? How can this be correct, software does not in general cause hard locks this bad?
> With and Asus moltherboard, my bus is always stuck on 200.66 MHz, the extra .66 MHz is bothering me, I am use my old Gigabyte motherboard allowing me to use round numbers bang on 200 MHz. How do I get the Asus motherboard to sit on 200 MHz FSB even?


prime95 doesn't lock me up. It doesn't lock up at stock, or at overclocked. In fact, even if I'm fairly unstable, it won't "lock" my computer -- all that usually happens is that one thread in prime will stop. Then I tweak the voltages and retest.

Maybe your LLC isn't keeping up with the heavy load from prime95 and droop is getting you?


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Got a stable 5.1 Ghz with FX8320.
Playing about 3 hours of BF3 with no BSOD, i am giong for 5.2 ver soon.

See pic


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Thanks for this info. Yeah, shortly after I posted that last comment about trying the BioStar, I read more comments on the web from users, and I've decide that it's just too risky, even for $110. After all, at nearly the same price, I could pick up the newly discounted Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 (it just went on sale after I returned it - lucky me!) and customize the north-bridge cooilng and still have a much better motherboard than the BioStar.
> Can anyone point me to a modding forum for this? I'm sure others have decided the UD3's NB heat sink is inadequate, too. Oh, and the UD3 provides the two slot spacing between the x16 PCI-E slots for crossfire, and it posts with my 7950 card using the 7970 bios. OK, sometimes the best choice isn't completely simple, but I can't see myself buying the UD5 for $170 with a squished crossfire layout when the UD3 has a better layout, the same 8+2 power phases and is $115 ($125 - $10 MIR).
> Now I'm looking for info on how the UD3 revisions differ from one another...


Ask "Red1776", he decreased my NB temps by 5 degrees on a spot fan mounting suggestion and tomorrow I am going to apply a better thermal paste and will likely drop another handful of degrees.

Oh and no problem on the Biostar info. After my experience with their products and even more so their tech support, I will gladly spend the rest of my life deterring fellow enthusiasts from ever purchasing one of their products. Both guys on the phone when I was trying to RMA were complete morons. They treated me like a child and assumed I had no knowledge of PC components.

One of the problems was a bad RAM slot, and considering there were only two slots on this particular motherboard, IT WAS A PROBLEM! Well he said I had bad RAM, I told him it works fine in my other board. He said I had a bad CPU, well it works fine in my other board. He asked me if I cleared the CMOS, I told him to quit messing around and issue me an RMA already, of course I cleared the CMOS, of course I tried the RAM and CPU in another board, of course I tried a different set of RAM and different CPU in the motherboard. What does he think this is? Amateur hour? Then they sent me back the same exact board without fixing it. So I had to RMA again, he tried to get me to pay for shipping, I told him I would fly to California and gut him in his sleep before I would pay shipping AGAIN!

So they sent me a supposedly new board, well now the I/O panel USB ports dont work. He says well are the drivers installed? Sigh....yes, its not software, its your hardware, and before you ask, all the devices work on my other computer...Just give me my money back...Shipping costs included.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I see.
> Wouldn't the Crosshair theroetically be able to achieve a higher stable overclock because ASUS boards use VRM?


VRM mean Voltage regulator module and all boards use a 'VRM'
as far as overclockability, there are many things that go into what achieves or 'allows' a high or higher overclock. every component on the motherboard and every one of your components (memory,CPU, PS,Cooling, and even GPU, has an effect on overclocking. A motherboard with higher OC'ing capability will have higher quality components: (capacitors,chokes, VRM and power delivery/conversion components, like MOSFETS and transducers, and higher number of power delivery phases ( for example 8+2 as opposed to 4+2) You have probably seen the ongoing discussion regarding LLC or 'Load Line Calibration" or Control. also very important and a feature you generally find on boards meant for, or that will produce higher OC's.
a stable and or High OC is really a 'weakest link scenario' if one of these items , or any of your components have a weak spot or not, and quality power delivery from the raw voltage of the PSU to the precision with which the VRM and entire power delivery system gets the voltage to the various components.
Generally Gigabyte,Asus, will be found at the top, but not always. I have got the highest OC out of MSI, AsRock, etc as well. Look for a board with high build quality and the features you want/like


----------



## Horusrogue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my case I had set the timings that were on the label of the ram in order to get them close to rated speed- Bios setting of 1866 then overclocked them to 2100 mhz ( rated for 2133 gskill blues). Also, cpuz will give the xmp profiles on the ram, that will help you understand what they need for voltage and timings at a given clock. Good luck


The CPU-Z part was most useful. I am actually trying to get bios to read my memory correctly before I install windows/ubuntu. I guess I'll throw on 7 pro and go from there. Not like [email protected] are BAD but the timings for those clocks look terrible in bios. I'll go this route. My ram is seated according to the gigabyte manual for dual channel, but I will ofcourse check again, I did build the thing at 3 am


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horusrogue*
> 
> The CPU-Z part was most useful. I am actually trying to get bios to read my memory correctly before I install windows/ubuntu. I guess I'll throw on 7 pro and go from there. Not like [email protected] are BAD but the timings for those clocks look terrible in bios. I'll go this route. My ram is seated according to the gigabyte manual for dual channel, but I will ofcourse check again, I did build the thing at 3 am


I am pretty happy with the clocks I can get on this ram/chip/board combination. I'm used to denebs that conk out at about 1760 mhz on the ram


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> prime95 doesn't lock me up. It doesn't lock up at stock, or at overclocked. In fact, even if I'm fairly unstable, it won't "lock" my computer -- all that usually happens is that one thread in prime will stop. Then I tweak the voltages and retest.
> Maybe your LLC isn't keeping up with the heavy load from prime95 and droop is getting you?


Simular to this part of the thread, I can also run AIDA stress test no problem at all:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/2600#

LLC should be fine on auto, the M5A97 Evo R2.0 adjusts to meet demand upwards, and I can adjust the LLC manually which I have already been doing.
In any case, I use manual voltages, when clocking at stock I still have the same issues regardless if I lower the voltages of leave them stock.

Wonder if Windows 8 has something to do with the locking up, or the Asus software suite?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> okay but i still think its strange that at 4.5Ghz and 1.42v (1.39v under load) it is stable yet temps get crazy hot (hitting 63*C after an hour)
> 
> my logic is that my cooling system was enough to hold a 955 @4.1Ghz for 24/7 stability and 58*C max ever temp. so i think this chip just runs STUPID hott with any voltage increase... am i right in this assumption? i mean i see people running 1.48v -1.5v (yes they have slightly better cooling) but i can barely break the 1.4v range without temps going bonkers...
> 
> what do you think? bad chip? if so i may just try to exchange it while i still have my 955 as a backup


You comparing a 4 core temp to a 8 core chip. The FX even the piledriver cores are still power hungry and need REALLY good cooling.

1.4 volts is the max for the cpu nb. It helps with getting stabiity when overclocking the northbridge speed. Stock is 2200 on bulldozer and piledriver. Most go to 2400mhz some higher. But in reference to the 990FXA chipset its max voltage is also 1.4 volts. Max temp is 80c. Increasing the chipset voltage can help stablize a FSB overclock.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.4 volts max on the northbridge on the 990fxa chip. Watch the temps though they get toasty.


OK, thanks. I'm happy with the 1.33v I'm running right now then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 1.4v on the actual NB on the motherboard or the CPU NB? And does over-volting motherboard NB help with stability at all?


CPU/NB.

1.4v would be very high for the NB itself.

The answer to the last question I don't know. I'm going to try it out though, I reckon I should be able to run higher than 2143MHz NB and HT.


----------



## erase

This is BS, have been running AIDA stress test for over 2 hours, then I start Prime95 and within 2 second the system locks/hangs.

I still think that the above would be impossible given that all core were fully loaded with AIDA.

Anyone else here can confirm it that Prime95 lockups are a software issue with Vishera in certain configurations?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> This is BS, have been running AIDA stress test for over 2 hours, then I start Prime95 and within 2 second the system locks/hangs.
> I still think that the above would be impossible given that all core were fully loaded with AIDA.
> Anyone else here can confirm it that Prime95 lockups are a software issue with Vishera in certain configurations?


I am hearing that a lot FX. I have seen threads dedicated to a glitch with P95 and Vishera. Give OCCT standard stress a try.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> This is BS, have been running AIDA stress test for over 2 hours, then I start Prime95 and within 2 second the system locks/hangs.
> I still think that the above would be impossible given that all core were fully loaded with AIDA.
> Anyone else here can confirm it that Prime95 lockups are a software issue with Vishera in certain configurations?


I'm okay over here (fx 8350). Then again, I'm not overclocked at all and I'm on an outdated motherboard (M5A88-V Evo).


----------



## KyadCK

Yay, gaming benchmark!

Today I bring you a usage bench (numbers provided by HWiNFO64) on Planetside 2.


I didn't have my GPUs in crossfire for this, but that's fine since it didn't max the CPU or GPU anyway. This is fully maxed at 1080p (would be 6020x1080, but there's a hud glitch, so I can't play that way) 60FPS vSync locked.

I didn't test it during any big battles, because there were none. I'll do that later today. This is just flying around in a Reaver, shooting at some stuff.

Most important is that cluster 2/3rds in. It uses 6 threads!


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Can anyone help me with my new problem?
I got a very stable 5.1Ghz at 1.568v, but i can't boot at 5.2Ghz.
I won't even boot at 5.120, very strange problem here.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I am hearing that a lot FX. I have seen threads dedicated to a glitch with P95 and Vishera. Give OCCT standard stress a try.


Prime 95 is still the hallmark of stability if it passes 24 hours... However. Prime 95 doesn't work with Bulldozer or the Piledriver cores. Some people are failing prime 95 STOCK speeds/voltages.

Don't use it to test Bulldozer or Piledriver. I recommend Intel Burn in Test, or OCCT, or lastly AMD overdrive. Don't try for a prime 95 stable system with FX processors. You will just pull your hair out.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> well for starters the asus crosshair V has more power phases. Even with asus's larger heatsink they still run hot. I did the same thing on the my ud3. I added a fan. Active cooling on the northbridge is needed on the 990fxa chipsets. Esp when you overclock/overvolt them.


But this is pathetic. If the north bridge requires more cooling, then the board manufacturer should put on a heavier duty heat sink. If necessary, put active cooling on it from the factory. I don't mind throwing custom cooling on my CPU if I'm overclocking it because clearly, I'm running it hotter than 'standard' specs. But if I don't run the north bridge any faster than stock, the damn thing shouldn't heat up to the point where it's 80 degrees. That's just bad engineering. I can kind of give it a pass on the the lower end boards, but anything above a ~$120 board should either have a heavier duty passive cooling solution which keeps the temps below 60 degrees running at 'stock' north bridge speeds, or they should augment a good active solution. This rhetoric about how it's 'OK' to let the temps get up to 80 degrees because the chip can 'take it' is silly. If the north bridge on my old Gigabyte 790X-UDP4 never gets uncomfortably hot to the touch even when running my PII X2 550BE unlocked to 4 cores and overclocked to 3.9GHz, then there's no excuse for a 990X or 990FX series board to do so much worse.

Now that I've ordered an FX-8350 and it's on its way, I'm going to have to buy a board shortly. The idea that I'm going to have to customize the heatsink on the north bridge of just about any brand new Gigabyte 990xx board I buy is disappointing.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> But this is pathetic. If the north bridge requires more cooling, then the board manufacturer should put on a heavier duty heat sink. If necessary, put active cooling on it from the factory. I don't mind throwing custom cooling on my CPU if I'm overclocking it because clearly, I'm running it hotter than 'standard' specs. But if I don't run the north bridge any faster than stock, the damn thing shouldn't heat up to the point where it's 80 degrees. That's just bad engineering. I can kind of give it a pass on the the lower end boards, but anything above a ~$120 board should either have a heavier duty passive cooling solution which keeps the temps below 60 degrees running at 'stock' north bridge speeds, or they should augment a good active solution. This rhetoric about how it's 'OK' to let the temps get up to 80 degrees because the chip can 'take it' is silly. If the north bridge on my old Gigabyte 790X-UDP4 never gets uncomfortably hot to the touch even when running my PII X2 550BE unlocked to 4 cores and overclocked to 3.9GHz, then there's no excuse for a 990X or 990FX series board to do so much worse.
> 
> Now that I've ordered an FX-8350 and it's on its way, I'm going to have to buy a board shortly. The idea that I'm going to have to customize the heatsink on the north bridge of just about any brand new Gigabyte 990xx board I buy is disappointing.


i know what you mean. I have no idea why they run so hot to begin with. my old gigabyte 790gx board northbridge was cool to the touch. MY new 990FXA burned my finger when i poked the heatsink the first time when it was running. Then i was like well this needs a fan.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> well for starters the asus crosshair V has more power phases. Even with asus's larger heatsink they still run hot. I did the same thing on the my ud3. I added a fan. Active cooling on the northbridge is needed on the 990fxa chipsets. Esp when you overclock/overvolt them.
> 
> 
> 
> But this is pathetic. If the north bridge requires more cooling, then the board manufacturer should put on a heavier duty heat sink. If necessary, put active cooling on it from the factory. I don't mind throwing custom cooling on my CPU if I'm overclocking it because clearly, I'm running it hotter than 'standard' specs. But if I don't run the north bridge any faster than stock, the damn thing shouldn't heat up to the point where it's 80 degrees. That's just bad engineering. I can kind of give it a pass on the the lower end boards, but anything above a ~$120 board should either have a heavier duty passive cooling solution which keeps the temps below 60 degrees running at 'stock' north bridge speeds, or they should augment a good active solution. This rhetoric about how it's 'OK' to let the temps get up to 80 degrees because the chip can 'take it' is silly. If the north bridge on my old Gigabyte 790X-UDP4 never gets uncomfortably hot to the touch even when running my PII X2 550BE unlocked to 4 cores and overclocked to 3.9GHz, then there's no excuse for a 990X or 990FX series board to do so much worse.
> 
> Now that I've ordered an FX-8350 and it's on its way, I'm going to have to buy a board shortly. The idea that I'm going to have to customize the heatsink on the north bridge of just about any brand new Gigabyte 990xx board I buy is disappointing.
Click to expand...

1: You do *not* need to have spot cooling. It can help is all.

2: The *only* Giga 990FX board to have a weak NB sink is the UD3.

If ebduncan is truly basing this on touch alone, then he has no clue. Gigabyte themselves say the NB will run hot and that it's fine.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i know what you mean. I have no idea why they run so hot to begin with. my old gigabyte 790gx board northbridge was cool to the touch. MY new 990FXA burned my finger when i poked the heatsink the first time when it was running. Then i was like well this needs a fan.


For whatever reason, even high end board manufacturers seem to use a lesser thermal compound or pad on the NB heatsink. Amonst the first things I do is to remove the heatsink (s) and apply a good TIM. close to always I get a 7-15c reduction in NB temps.
Part of the reason that the old (in this case you mentioned the Gigabyte 790 GX) NB's were not as warm as the new boards can be because now the VRM heatsink and the NB HS are linked via a heatpipe whereas they were not previously. Especially since so much of the NB functionality has been moved on die.


Both Gigabyte and Asus have said that 85c is within the thermal operating limits of the NB. without a fan mine will run as high as 46c and that feels damn hot to the touch. but nowhere near being a problem.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i know what you mean. I have no idea why they run so hot to begin with. my old gigabyte 790gx board northbridge was cool to the touch. MY new 990FXA burned my finger when i poked the heatsink the first time when it was running. Then i was like well this needs a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, even high end board manufacturers seem to use a lesser thermal compound or pad on the NB heatsink. Amonst the first things I do is to remove the heatsink (s) and apply a good TIM. close to always I get a 7-15c reduction in NB temps.
> Part of the reason that the old (in this case you mentioned the Gigabyte 790 GX) NB's were not as warm as the new boards can be because now the VRM heatsink and the NB HS are linked via a heatpipe whereas they were not previously. Especially since so much of the NB functionality has been moved on die.
> 
> *Both Gigabyte and Asus have said that 85c is within the thermal operating limits of the NB. without a fan mine will run as high as 46c and that feels damn hot to the touch. but nowhere near being a problem.*
Click to expand...

Exactly.

Anyway, for people interested, here's a full HWiNFO report from when I was playing PS2 for a while. Crossfire should be enabled this time, though it's still only 1080p.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?zxd715x6or0jyk5

EDIT: HWiNFO won't watch GPU 2 Usage.


----------



## disappearingone

I'm in the same boat with Prime95. I can pass 5+ hours on IBT using all 16 gig just fine @5GHz/4.9v but I cant pass 2 test in prime with out losing a core, no mater how much I tweek or even strait up pour voltage to it. The closest thing I have hit that will pass 24 hour prime test is 4.5 @ 1.38v and 1.27500 on the cpu/nb and a slight bump to the NB.

[EDIT] I have been contributing this to my inexperience as a overclocker but maybe it is just prime...still makes me feel as though I'v failed.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> or whatever reason, even high end board manufacturers seem to use a lesser thermal compound or pad on the NB heatsink. Amonst the first things I do is to remove the heatsink (s) and apply a good TIM. close to always I get a 7-15c reduction in NB temps.
> Part of the reason that the old (in this case you mentioned the Gigabyte 790 GX) NB's were not as warm as the new boards can be because now the VRM heatsink and the NB HS are linked via a heatpipe whereas they were not previously. Especially since so much of the NB functionality has been moved on die.
> 
> Both Gigabyte and Asus have said that 85c is within the thermal operating limits of the NB. without a fan mine will run as high as 46c and that feels damn hot to the touch. but nowhere near being a problem.


I have replaced the Tim with quality paste.

MY 790 gx board had the vrms and northbridge connected VIA heatpipe.... It was warm to the touch. It was never a problem to touch it with my finger. Didn't even consider adding a fan to it. Even with a overclocked 1055T.
(http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2887#ov) Model GA-MA790GP-DS4H (great mobo, bought it when the first gen phenoms came out. Put a 9950 in it. Overclocked it to 3.1ghz then upgraded to a 1055T and overclocked it.

My UD3 rev 1.0 that heatsink would burn your finger. I know its with in operating temperatures. Gigabyte and other board manufactures says its safe to 80c. The New 990FXA boards just run hot. Vrms/ Northbridge. I added a fan temps dropped. I am glad i added a fan, and i feel as if its needed. Stock it wasn't a problem, but once i started to overclock the VRMS and northbridge quickly got to temperatures i didn't like. In order for me to safely proceed i needed to add a fan. (VRMS hitting 80c/ Northbridge hitting high 70's)

But i am just clueless. :rolleyes


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with Prime95. I can pass 5+ hours on IBT using all 16 gig just fine @5GHz/4.9v but I cant pass 2 test in prime with out losing a core, no mater how much I tweek or even strait up pour voltage to it. The closest thing I have hit that will pass 24 hour prime test is 4.5 @ 1.38v and 1.27500 on the cpu/nb and a slight bump to the NB.
> [EDIT] I have been contributing this to my inexperience as a overclocker but maybe it is just prime...still makes me feel as though I'v failed.


I keep hearing this about prime95 but I've had no problems. What MB?

prime95 gets my CPU hotter, by FAR, than any other benchmark or stress test program I regularly use. That heat has to come from somewhere -- a lot of watts are being consumed at that point. My theory is that some MBs just can't handle the load. They let the voltage droop too much when things get heavy and then you get blue screens. (or it's power supplies, or whatever the other weakest component in the system is)

You can see it go in a little cycle in prime95 - every couple of minutes there's a series of instructions that causes the temperatures to climb 4 or 5 degrees -- that's almost always when I notice instability and find out I need to adjust voltages.

I haven't used it myself, but has anybody tried toast? Especially if prime95 is killing you?

I usually use quite a bit more CPUNB volts than a lot of people I've seen posting -- from 1.4 to 1.45. Yeah, that's high, but it's what's needed to get close to 2400 MHz ram working reliably -- at least for me. AMDs overclocking guide mentioned going up to 1.45V (on air) and my MB DEFAULTS to 1.40 whenever I set it for 2400 ram, so I'm figuring it's OK. Maybe it's helped my prime95 stability?


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with Prime95. I can pass 5+ hours on IBT using all 16 gig just fine @5GHz/4.9v but I cant pass 2 test in prime with out losing a core, no mater how much I tweek or even strait up pour voltage to it. The closest thing I have hit that will pass 24 hour prime test is 4.5 @ 1.38v and 1.27500 on the cpu/nb and a slight bump to the NB.
> [EDIT] I have been contributing this to my inexperience as a overclocker but maybe it is just prime...still makes me feel as though I'v failed.


Its weird to me too, I can pass 24hr prime95 at 4.6Ghz at 1.425v but any clocks between 4.7-4.9Ghz won't pass it at all, but I ran prime95 at 5Ghz and no problem showed up for 2hrs except the temps being too high so I stop it, unlike the 4.7 to 4.9Ghz it fails within 3mins of running it.


----------



## disappearingone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> I keep hearing this about prime95 but I've had no problems. What MB?
> prime95 gets my CPU hotter, by FAR, than any other benchmark or stress test program I regularly use. That heat has to come from somewhere -- a lot of watts are being consumed at that point. My theory is that some MBs just can't handle the load. They let the voltage droop too much when things get heavy and then you get blue screens. (or it's power supplies, or whatever the other weakest component in the system is)
> You can see it go in a little cycle in prime95 - every couple of minutes there's a series of instructions that causes the temperatures to climb 4 or 5 degrees -- that's almost always when I notice instability and find out I need to adjust voltages.
> I haven't used it myself, but has anybody tried toast? Especially if prime95 is killing you?
> I usually use quite a bit more CPUNB volts than a lot of people I've seen posting -- from 1.4 to 1.45. Yeah, that's high, but it's what's needed to get close to 2400 MHz ram working reliably -- at least for me. AMDs overclocking guide mentioned going up to 1.45V (on air) and my MB DEFAULTS to 1.40 whenever I set it for 2400 ram, so I'm figuring it's OK. Maybe it's helped my prime95 stability?


I'm using a CHVF that I got way back in June of last year and and running a H100 cooler, temps and droop are not my problem as Never pass the high 50's or low 60's with 1.5+volts in stress test, and I have been keeping a close eye on my Vdroop thanks to the rumor about the LLC trouble on the 404 bios chips for the CHVF. (replaced it and have seen no discernible change FYI) I do plan to one day change to a custom loop but am afraid I'll screw up and ruin my Geek Hotrod. Yeah, my trouble is one or more of the following troubles; inexperience, bad batch chip, immature Bios, P95 or to much/incompatible ram.

OCing this dude is proving to be much, much, much harder then the old Ph II's. I am learning a great deal more however and have had some fun in the process. Though now i'm just annoyed I am struggling for my goal of 4.8... As it would be a nice bump in performance over my 4Ghz 1100T where as 4.5Ghz is about the same in single thread as far as the benching I'v done tells me. 5Ghz was my goal but some benchies @ 4.8 made my decide to settle there If I could obtain that stable on about the same voltage as my Thuban.

I dont think my Chip is a dud because I can boot to windows at 1.49 or less and run IBT and Cinebench all day long.

I was leaning toward the ram (2 8gb Patriot Viper 3) till I put two 4GB sticks of my old 1866 9-10-9-28 Gskill Snipers in there and Hit the same wall for Prime. One note on the Snipers for a long time I would get an endless error loop In memtest on test 7 with these. Have 4, 4gb sticks tested them all but Asus finally got around to working on the compatibility Issue in one of the Bios updates I guess cuz they run threw fine now but I still used them because they worked fine in every other test and I had no other Issue then a endless error loop in memtest.

That leaves just a Compatibility issue with Prime,Bios or me.


----------



## erase

I am still thinking if it is possible to be Prime95 stable at a different speed on the same setup, then it should also be acceptable to be still Prime95 stable at your overclock, providing that it is truely stable.

Then if given the above is true, are many of these failing Prime95 overclocks actual not stable at all?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I am still thinking if it is possible to be Prime95 stable at a different speed on the same setup, then it should also be acceptable to be still Prime95 stable at your overclock, providing that it is truely stable.
> 
> Then if given the above is true, are many of these failing Prime95 overclocks actual not stable at all?


People with BD/PD fail Prime at *stock*. Prime is a bad stability test for these chips. IBT has a better track record, and will push them harder.


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I am still thinking if it is possible to be Prime95 stable at a different speed on the same setup, then it should also be acceptable to be still Prime95 stable at your overclock, providing that it is truely stable.
> Then if given the above is true, are many of these failing Prime95 overclocks actual not stable at all?


I think that prime95 is doing what I want -- stress testing. In fact, if all these other stress tests pass, but prime95 "fails", then doesn't that mean it's just doing a better job?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I am still thinking if it is possible to be Prime95 stable at a different speed on the same setup, then it should also be acceptable to be still Prime95 stable at your overclock, providing that it is truely stable.
> Then if given the above is true, are many of these failing Prime95 overclocks actual not stable at all?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that prime95 is doing what I want -- stress testing. In fact, if all these other stress tests pass, but prime95 "fails", then doesn't that mean it's just doing a better job?
Click to expand...

No, it means that it is not programmed to handle the Bulldozer design (EDIT: to put it better, something in the program refuses to work with the module design consistently at any clock for reasons unknown). If you can honestly pass IBT, Overdrive, gaming, and any other stability test, but prime dies in 10 seconds, then it is because Prime is a bad program for these chips.

Don't put too much weight behind any one program.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yay, gaming benchmark!
> Today I bring you a usage bench (numbers provided by HWiNFO64) on Planetside 2.
> 
> I didn't have my GPUs in crossfire for this, but that's fine since it didn't max the CPU or GPU anyway. This is fully maxed at 1080p (would be 6020x1080, but there's a hud glitch, so I can't play that way) 60FPS vSync locked.
> I didn't test it during any big battles, because there were none. I'll do that later today. This is just flying around in a Reaver, shooting at some stuff.
> Most important is that cluster 2/3rds in. It uses 6 threads!


This is encouraging news. I'm hearing all over the web how game engines and other software are being compiled or re-compiled to work with as many cores as you've got, and it all seems to be happening at once!

Incidentally, KyadCK, I took a look at the pics of your rig and noticed you don't seem to have any special mods/cooling for your northbridge or VRMs. Did you do anything to the thermal paste/pads on your 990FX-UD3, or are they stock and running just fine as they came out of the box? I'm asking because if you're getting 5GHz out of your 8320 on that UD3 board without any VRM/NB overheating issues, I'm sold on it, and I'll go out and buy one tomorrow while they're still on sale near me.

Also, if you could tell me which revision of the 990FX-UD3 your motherboard is, that would be amazing.

Thanks!


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> People with BD/PD fail Prime at *stock*. ....


Then by definition their system ISN'T stable. Sorry, but that's a "duh" to me.

Maybe when I hear about all the cases where prime95 passes a system, but other stress test programs cause a failure, we'll have found a problem with prime95.


----------



## erase

I think the main issue here is many die hard overclockers have been using Prime 95 for years, and to have it suddenly fail, is in all certain fail.

Maybe there needs to be some kind of offical disclaimer (from someone that can confirm from AMD or respectable), that says these processors will fail normally with Prime 95, because until then people here are just going to keep on going by "yes my system is Prime 95 stable". if that is not really the case in any given circumstance.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yay, gaming benchmark!
> Today I bring you a usage bench (numbers provided by HWiNFO64) on Planetside 2.
> 
> I didn't have my GPUs in crossfire for this, but that's fine since it didn't max the CPU or GPU anyway. This is fully maxed at 1080p (would be 6020x1080, but there's a hud glitch, so I can't play that way) 60FPS vSync locked.
> I didn't test it during any big battles, because there were none. I'll do that later today. This is just flying around in a Reaver, shooting at some stuff.
> Most important is that cluster 2/3rds in. It uses 6 threads!
> 
> 
> 
> This is encouraging news. I'm hearing all over the web how game engines and other software are being compiled or re-compiled to work with as many cores as you've got, and it all seems to be happening at once!
> 
> Incidentally, KyadCK, I took a look at the pics of your rig and noticed you don't seem to have any special mods/cooling for your northbridge or VRMs. Did you do anything to the thermal paste/pads on your 990FX-UD3, or are they stock and running just fine as they came out of the box? I'm asking because if you're getting 5GHz out of your 8320 on that UD3 board without any VRM/NB overheating issues, I'm sold on it, and I'll go out and buy one tomorrow while they're still on sale near me.
> 
> Also, if you could tell me which revision of the 990FX-UD3 your motherboard is, that would be amazing.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

My H100's fans are intake, so the massive airflow (4 stock H100 Corsair fans at 60%) from that is all going right down onto the VRM cooler. I have not done anything to the motherboard itself, but I am also not using any FSB/NB/HT OC at all. I did add a 80mm fan because I did it to show an example and just decided to leave it since it didn't look bad, but I had the 5.0 long before then.


The board is a rev 1.1. In all honesty though, If you can get a UD7, do it. It has far superior cooling on the board, and the x16s are even farther apart.

Also, keep in mind the shear amount of voltage I'm shoving down this thing (1.536v after LLC... less then my 970BE actually







) and the amount of heat that makes to keep 5.0. It's not happening under 1.5v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> People with BD/PD fail Prime at *stock*. ....
> 
> 
> 
> Then by definition their system ISN'T stable. Sorry, but that's a "duh" to me.
> 
> Maybe when I hear about all the cases where prime95 passes a system, but other stress test programs cause a failure, we'll have found a problem with prime95.
Click to expand...

If multiple chips fail at stock, then it is the program. The sooner you accept that, the better off you'll be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I think the main issue here is many die hard overclockers have been using Prime 95 for years, and to have it suddenly fail, is in all certain fail.
> 
> Maybe there needs to be some kind of offical disclaimer (from someone that can confirm from AMD or respectable), that says these processors will fail normally with Prime 95, because until then people here are just going to keep on going by "yes my system is Prime 95 stable". if that is not really the case in any given circumstance.


Eh, like I said, don't put too much weight behind one program. In this thread, IBT has been king due to Prime's problems and IBT does push the chip even harder (and thus hotter) then Prime. Personally, I consider a full day of gaming (on each of my games) + recording + encoding + normal use stable. You'll notice I'm the one playing games with my OC rather then pulling my hair out wondering why an overrated program freezes my system.


----------



## disappearingone

I'm on both sides here. I can do anything I want *but* Prime, no matter how much voltage I dump into the mix, ram timings I loosen or any frequency I lower/raise, all these things tweeked using any advice I find and applying all the knowledge I have gleaned from these and other excellent forums on the subject of overclocking seems to have any bearing at all on the outcome of Prime95. While the fact that I can find a place that will run Prime at all makes me think that its not a issue with prime. On the other hand *nothing* I do will allow for stability in Prime after a certain point and any other artificial stress test I can pass just fine.
I think for the moment or until I see some hard proof, I'm going to work on the assumption that I should have a stable overclock in Prime if I want to claim that I'm 100% 24/7 stable. After all its just to easy to claim that the program is at fault when I'm not 100% sure it is.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> For whatever reason, even high end board manufacturers seem to use a lesser thermal compound or pad on the NB heatsink. Amonst the first things I do is to remove the heatsink (s) and apply a good TIM. close to always I get a 7-15c reduction in NB temps.
> Part of the reason that the old (in this case you mentioned the Gigabyte 790 GX) NB's were not as warm as the new boards can be because now the VRM heatsink and the NB HS are linked via a heatpipe whereas they were not previously. Especially since so much of the NB functionality has been moved on die.
> 
> Both Gigabyte and Asus have said that 85c is within the thermal operating limits of the NB. without a fan mine will run as high as 46c and that feels damn hot to the touch. but nowhere near being a problem.


I appreciate the background, Red, but that's not my old board. In fact, it's this one:



As you can see, it DOES have the heat pipe connecting the VRM heatsinks with the NB heatsink, and that's actually why I think it runs cooler. It' BECAUSE the heatpipe transfers heat away from the NB to the VRM heatsink that it runs cooler. That's the setup the UD5 uses, and your UD7 even connects the southbridge to the NB and VRM heatsinks for the same reason. The dumb idea was to keep the NB on the UD3 isolated. There's no way to conduct the heat building up anywhere else, except into the air, which is a very poor conductor of heat, as we all know. Maybe I should take the heat sinks/pipe off of my old UDP4 board and retrofit it onto the UD3...


----------



## rvaughn

FYI, I've done a series of tests to see how much voltage is required to make my cpu stable at various multiplier settings. To eliminate other variables, I'm running at a low (2200) NB and HT clock, running my ram way under its rated speed and not messing with anything else. I've set CPU LLC at Ultra High on my CHVFZ because that gives me the overall most stable CPU voltage. I think the results are remarkably linear over the range I tested (as high as I could run and not get temps much in excess of 62).

Because there were so many runs (lots of failures), these are only 20 minute "stability" runs (prime95), not full tests. I've only done longer runs with the configurations I'm actually considering using.

19.5 1.23125
20 1.25625
20.5 1.27500
21 1.30625
21.5 1.33125
22 1.36875
23 1.42500
23.5 1.46875

The last one was the only one that seemed out of line. I couldn't get 24x stable with the cooling I had at the time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> For whatever reason, even high end board manufacturers seem to use a lesser thermal compound or pad on the NB heatsink. Amonst the first things I do is to remove the heatsink (s) and apply a good TIM. close to always I get a 7-15c reduction in NB temps.
> Part of the reason that the old (in this case you mentioned the Gigabyte 790 GX) NB's were not as warm as the new boards can be because now the VRM heatsink and the NB HS are linked via a heatpipe whereas they were not previously. Especially since so much of the NB functionality has been moved on die.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Gigabyte and Asus have said that 85c is within the thermal operating limits of the NB. without a fan mine will run as high as 46c and that feels damn hot to the touch. but nowhere near being a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the background, Red, but that's not my old board. In fact, it's this one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it DOES have the heat pipe connecting the VRM heatsinks with the NB heatsink, and that's actually why I think it runs cooler. It' BECAUSE the heatpipe transfers heat away from the NB to the VRM heatsink that it runs cooler. That's the setup the UD5 uses, and your UD7 even connects the southbridge to the NB and VRM heatsinks for the same reason. The dumb idea was to keep the NB on the UD3 isolated. There's no way to conduct the heat building up anywhere else, except into the air, which is a very poor conductor of heat, as we all know. Maybe I should take the heat sinks/pipe off of my old UDP4 board and retrofit it onto the UD3...
Click to expand...

I'm not sure Giga's "Real Black" this round makes up for that color scheme...

And "retrofit" nothing, it would probably fit just fine.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> Then by definition their system ISN'T stable. Sorry, but that's a "duh" to me.
> Maybe when I hear about all the cases where prime95 passes a system, but other stress test programs cause a failure, we'll have found a problem with prime95.


P95 has failed my stock fx-8350 a few times in under 30 seconds. It's intermittent, but it happened too often than not.

OCCT and IBT did not fail after 12 hours each.

I assure you, my stock clocks with a hyper 212+ is very much stable.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I am still thinking if it is possible to be Prime95 stable at a different speed on the same setup, then it should also be acceptable to be still Prime95 stable at your overclock, providing that it is truely stable.
> Then if given the above is true, are many of these failing Prime95 overclocks actual not stable at all?


I tend to agree with you and wonder the same thing.
I've been doing a ton of watching in this thread about prime95 and all the troubles people are having. I too had problems when I first started playing. Now that I actually (finally) had time to setup my new system properly. Coming from a CHIV and a Thuban running 4222MHz with a 3211Mz NB Freq which after 6 days of 24/7 testing finally became 28 hr Prime95, 20 runs LinX on max, 20 runs IBT on max stable. Lets just say I get very anal about stability ok lol? I do everything slow and follow a given path without straying. After the first few hurdles I'm now making moves/increases a lot more easily and so far keeping P95 happy.

What I've learned so far with Prime95 and a 8350 is the FX is a different animal that's a given. But I do see a lot of the same patterns with the failures and than the fixes, but seems equally I'm forced to learn the new yet undiscovered moves to make the fixes. Over all Prime seems to be acting normal with the FX for me so far. Been having a lot of fun learning the new secretes with the CHFV-Z and 8350.


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I think the main issue here is many die hard overclockers have been using Prime 95 for years, and to have it suddenly fail, is in all certain fail.
> Maybe there needs to be some kind of offical disclaimer (from someone that can confirm from AMD or respectable), that says these processors will fail normally with Prime 95, because until then people here are just going to keep on going by "yes my system is Prime 95 stable". if that is not really the case in any given circumstance.


Not for me, at least. The fact that it's prime95 that's failing isn't the main point. As I see it, if any correctly written program fails to execute properly, then the system it's running on isn't stable. Any properly written set of instructions should produce the same result on each system. If solitaire was the program that was failing instead of prime95, I'd still be saying the system isn't stable.

That so many systems are failing seems to me to indicate that it's just being very very good at finding instabilities. Maybe better than most people would like or need. After all, how many people are going to be "playing" a tough game of prime95 and have their evening game play end on sour note because of a crash just when they got to this interesting part... Not going to happen.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> Not for me, at least. The fact that it's prime95 that's failing isn't the main point. As I see it, if any correctly written program fails to execute properly, then the system it's running on isn't stable. Any properly written set of instructions should produce the same result on each system. If solitaire was the program that was failing instead of prime95, I'd still be saying the system isn't stable.
> That so many systems are failing seems to me to indicate that it's just being very very good at finding instabilities. Maybe better than most people would like or need. After all, how many people are going to be "playing" a tough game of prime95 and have their evening game play end on sour note because of a crash just when they got to this interesting part... Not going to happen.


You forgot to mention prime has not been updated in over 5 years.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> As you can see, it DOES have the heat pipe connecting the VRM heatsinks with the NB heatsink, and that's actually why I think it runs cooler. It' BECAUSE the heatpipe transfers heat away from the NB to the VRM heatsink that it runs cooler. That's the setup the UD5 uses, and your UD7 even connects the southbridge to the NB and VRM heatsinks for the same reason. The dumb idea was to keep the NB on the UD3 isolated. There's no way to conduct the heat building up anywhere else, except into the air, which is a very poor conductor of heat, as we all know. Maybe I should take the heat sinks/pipe off of my old UDP4 board and retrofit it onto the UD3...


it doesn't fit , been there tried that lol.

The cooling solution on my 790gx board is vastly better than the one the ud3 came with. Its all copper and heat piped. I suppose you could mod it to fit. I didn't spend the time to do so.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My H100's fans are intake, so the massive airflow (4 stock H100 Corsair fans at 60%) from that is all going right down onto the VRM cooler. I have not done anything to the motherboard itself, but I am also not using any FSB/NB/HT OC at all. I did add a 80mm fan because I did it to show an example and just decided to leave it since it didn't look bad, but I had the 5.0 long before then.
> 
> The board is a rev 1.1. In all honesty though, If you can get a UD7, do it. It has far superior cooling on the board, and the x16s are even farther apart.
> Also, keep in mind the shear amount of voltage I'm shoving down this thing (1.536v after LLC... less then my 970BE actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the amount of heat that makes to keep 5.0. It's not happening under 1.5v.


Thanks for time you took to explain your setup.

OK, I'll reconsider a UD7 at this point. It's going to cost about $40 more than the UD3, but I might rather pay the extra money for the piece of mind. I just don't know at this point. I guess the fact that Newegg.ca is currently discounting the UD7 from $215.99 down to $185.99, with a further $30 gift card to bring it down to $155.99 is a sign from god that I should just buy this right now and have done:









http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128508CVF&nm_mc=OTC-PricebatCA&cm_mmc=OTC-PricebatCA-_-Motherboards+-+AMD-_-GIGABYTE-_-13128508CVF


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Thanks for time you took to explain your setup.
> 
> OK, I'll reconsider a UD7 at this point. It's going to cost about $40 more than the UD3, but I might rather pay the extra money for the piece of mind. I just don't know at this point. I guess the fact that Newegg.ca is currently discounting the UD7 from $215.99 down to $185.99, with a further $30 gift card to bring it down to $155.99 is a sign from god that I should just buy this right now and have done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128508CVF&nm_mc=OTC-PricebatCA&cm_mmc=OTC-PricebatCA-_-Motherboards+-+AMD-_-GIGABYTE-_-13128508CVF


That makes the UD7 significantly cheaper then the Sabertooth, all the way down into UD5 range.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it doesn't fit , been there tried that lol.
> The cooling solution on my 790gx board is vastly better than the one the ud3 came with. Its all copper and heat piped. I suppose you could mod it to fit. I didn't spend the time to do so.


Thanks for saving me the trouble of investigating. I guess the price of copper is just too high nowadays to use it on sub-$200 motherboards. Well, Asus at least seems to just use more aluminum to compensate. I really don't know which board I'm going to end up with for my 8350 at this point.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That makes the UD7 significantly cheaper then the Sabertooth, all the way down into UD5 range.


Well, on closer inspection, it's $185.99 with a mail in rebate of $30. Depends how you feel about mail-in rebates. I'm familiar with the Gigabyte ones since I went through the process to get $20 MIR from my Gigabyte 7950 card. I ended up getting $18 because they charge you $2.00 to 'expedite' the rebate card (it's a single use AMEX card you can use anywhere that takes AMEX). If you don't pay the $2.00, it'll take weeks and weeks for you to get your rebate. As it happened, it took about 7 days with the fee. So you can consider the $30.00 MIR a $28.00 MIR.


----------



## bmgjet

Prime defiantly isnt working properly with PD.
2 hours on max with IBT stable with max temps of 58C
10min stable on prime with max temp of 50C then 4 cores fail with illegal sum out.
Have to go right down to 4.2ghz to be prime stable no matter the voltage.

2 hours BF3 stable
Every other bench mark works perfectly fine.

But here is my final settings.

4.8ghz
2.5ghz nb
2.5ghz ht
2.02ghz ram
5.1ghz turbo

1.5V vcore (higher then I need for 4.8ghz but 1.5V is needed for turbo mode to work at 5.1ghz)
1.287V nb
2.69V VDDA/PLL
1.65V Ram


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Prime defiantly isnt working properly with PD.
> 2 hours on max with IBT stable with max temps of 58C
> 10min stable on prime with max temp of 50C then 4 cores fail with *illegal sum out*.
> Have to go right down to 4.2ghz to be prime stable no matter the voltage.
> 2 hours BF3 stable
> Every other bench mark works perfectly fine.
> But here is my final settings.
> 4.8ghz
> 2.5ghz nb
> 2.5ghz ht
> 2.02ghz ram
> 5.1ghz turbo
> 1.5V vcore (higher then I need for 4.8ghz but 1.5V is needed for turbo mode to work at 5.1ghz)
> 1.287V nb
> 2.69V VDDA/PLL
> 1.65V Ram


Exactly what happens to me at 4.7-4.9Ghz clocks, 1core would get illegal sum out error at 4.7ghz (core 7) and at 4.8 and 4.9 3cores would get them. but at 4.6 I am fine, already ran 24/7 of it at this clocks which i use as daily clocks for now, and at 5Ghz can run 2hrs w/o errors but temps is too high to run it at that clocks.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Not for me, at least. The fact that it's prime95 that's failing isn't the main point. As I see it, if any correctly written program fails to execute properly, then the system it's running on isn't stable. Any properly written set of instructions should produce the same result on each system. If solitaire was the program that was failing instead of prime95, I'd still be saying the system isn't stable.
> 
> That so many systems are failing seems to me to indicate that it's just being very very good at finding instabilities. Maybe better than most people would like or need. After all, how many people are going to be "playing" a tough game of prime95 and have their evening game play end on sour note because of a crash just when they got to this interesting part... Not going to happen.


just because it is correctly writen doesn't mean it ALWAYS works. I was part of my schools ROV team and we had custom written code for the robot. it worked perfectly fine for 3 weeks and then suddenly one night it wouldn't connect even though nothing had changed. sometimes things just don't work.

i don't think you can call your system "stable" by the use of just one program. i have ran prime till the lights went dark to have it crash opening chrome. i call my system stable after it has done a mix of everything i do on it be it games, heavy video encoding, web browsing, or benchmarks. if it passes all that... then its probably ok. but stability cannot be determined solely on one program.

i also think there is some kind of incompatibility with PD and prime. its not a coincidence that THIS many people are failing when they shouldn't be ie: stock settings


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> I appreciate the background, Red, but that's not my old board. In fact, it's this one:
> 
> As you can see, it DOES have the heat pipe connecting the VRM heatsinks with the NB heatsink, and that's actually why I think it runs cooler. It' BECAUSE the heatpipe transfers heat away from the NB to the VRM heatsink that it runs cooler. That's the setup the UD5 uses, and your UD7 even connects the southbridge to the NB and VRM heatsinks for the same reason. The dumb idea was to keep the NB on the UD3 isolated. There's no way to conduct the heat building up anywhere else, except into the air, which is a very poor conductor of heat, as we all know. Maybe I should take the heat sinks/pipe off of my old UDP4 board and retrofit it onto the UD3...


Hey thats cool, I just made a few suggestions to keep it cooler for the other guy. I just reviewed a Sapphire pure black 990FX for example, and I know for a fact that the heat pipe connecting the VRM to NB was warming up the NB that idles @ 60c . My point was replace the cheap TIM, and they are designed to tolerate fairly high temps. I have no idea why he took offense to it. I use a fan on my own NB . Can't makle everyone happy I guess


----------



## wolvers

Does anyone have any ideas on why I'm stuck at such a low NB and HT speed? I see everyone else running 2400+ but I can't run that without it becoming unstable in OCCT. More CPU/NB or NB volts? Am I missing out on much performance?

I'm another one struggling for stability in Prime. OCCT stable though, and lots of video encoding, so I'm pretty happy. I still have this slight doubt in my head though.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on why I'm stuck at such a low NB and HT speed? I see everyone else running 2400+ but I can't run that without it becoming unstable in OCCT. More CPU/NB or NB volts? Am I missing out on much performance?
> 
> I'm another one struggling for stability in Prime. OCCT stable though, and lots of video encoding, so I'm pretty happy. I still have this slight doubt in my head though.


i find that if it passes video encoding like AVS or something along the same lines, i won't have any issues.

what are your voltages?


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i find that if it passes video encoding like AVS or something along the same lines, i won't have any issues.
> what are your voltages?


Here's my settings,

FSB - 267
Multi - 18
CPUvcore - 1.55v load, 1.52v idle
CPU LLC - Ultra High
CPU current - 100%
Spread spectrum - off
CPU/NB LLC - Regular
CPU/NB Current - 100%
Power Phase control - Optimized
DRAM current - 120%
DRAM Power Phase control - Optimized
CPU/NB - 1.337v
DRAM - 1.49v
VDD PCIE - 1.1v
VDDR - 1.23v
NB - 1.15v
VDDA - 2.69v
SB - 1.1v
CnQ - on
C6 - on
DRAM freq - 2143MHz
DRAM timings - 10-10-10-28


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on why I'm stuck at such a low NB and HT speed? I see everyone else running 2400+ but I can't run that without it becoming unstable in OCCT. More CPU/NB or NB volts? Am I missing out on much performance?
> 
> I'm another one struggling for stability in Prime. OCCT stable though, and lots of video encoding, so I'm pretty happy. I still have this slight doubt in my head though.


I just brought down HT to match NB at 2.2. The extra CPU/NB volts and NB speed are just more heat, and a lot of heat for little gain that I could see.


----------



## wolvers

OK, thanks. I figured that as long as it's not running slower than the RAM then there's no real benefit anyway. I don't know how much truth there is in that.

I need that CPU/NB voltage though in this chip for stability at 4.8ghz. I'd be happy to go higher though, I saw someone earlier talking about using 1.4v+, but only if there's performance gain in higher NB and HT speeds.


----------



## pony-tail

What air cooler do you recommend for a 8350 ?
My Corsair H40 closed loop cooler is fine at stock clocks but even with a small (ish) overclock at 1.43v the temp starts spiralling towards 60c .at which point I shut down . Takes about 20 mins .


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> What air cooler do you recommend for a 8350 ?
> My Corsair H40 closed loop cooler is fine at stock clocks but even with a small (ish) overclock at 1.43v the temp starts spiralling towards 60c .at which point I shut down . Takes about 20 mins .


I have used many of the high end air coolers and recommend the Thermalright Silver Arrow, or the Phanteks PH-TC14 (as always make sure you have room in your case for them)
My 2 cents


----------



## stickg1

Anytime I put my NB over 2200MHz games I play seem kind of glitchy. Items moves faster than they should, its kind of strange. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mezmenir

http://valid.canardpc.com/2578790

Not quite finished yet, still waiting on my new RAM to get here (going with 16GB on this processor, so another 2 sticks of Samsung magicmemory on the way). So when I get them, I will be lowering my memory timings and all that fun stuff.

Validation is 100% stable I'd say, ~50C max on CPU, folding for about 18 hours now. Also passes IBT 6144- very slowly.







.. sigh for Piledriver IBT performance.

CPUNB @ 2400 / 1.250v. Just since the validation doesn't show it


----------



## wolvers

Man, that makes me realise what a poor clocker my 8320 is. With the voltages I'm running, I could be at 5-5.2ghz with a decent one.

If the 8350 ever pops up on special offer here in the UK I'm gonna get one.


----------



## Covert_Death

yea i can't handle this lol i'm going to try for a chip exchange.... 60*C at 1.41v and 4.5Ghz multi only is killlllling my experience... i can't get anywhere with this chip!

Bus speed overclock is just as poor. i couldn't break 4.4Ghz without temps going nuts and any combo was just a worse experience


----------



## mezmenir

Still trying to figure out what I should do over the HT link speed.

Works fine at 2700 it seems (need to stop testing, and actually performance bench soon), but is it preferred to have it match the NB at the cost of 300MHz? Haven't really tried 2400 CPUNB and HT, HT has been 2600+ the whole time, and my CPUNB can't do 2600 without a ridiculous voltage increase, heh.

Edit:

Currently
NB = 2400 (300*8)
HT = 2700 (300*9)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> yea i can't handle this lol i'm going to try for a chip exchange.... 60*C at 1.41v and 4.5Ghz multi only is killlllling my experience... i can't get anywhere with this chip!
> 
> Bus speed overclock is just as poor. i couldn't break 4.4Ghz without temps going nuts and any combo was just a worse experience


... You're on an H60, what were you expecting?


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You're on an H60, what were you expecting?


better than 60*C at only 1.41v with a P/P H60.... i know its not an amazing cooling option but it is a good cooler and should be better

I would consider upgrading the cooling though if you have any suggestions to offer. i don't have any dual rad ports though so if i did an H100 it would have to be external and floating.... not sure how I would do that


----------



## lastguytom

i thought 1866 is the limit on asus sabertooth mobo ???? i have rev 1.0 of my sabertooth mobo can u con firm if its 1866 memory??? does rev 2.0 have a better memory control


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> i thought 1866 is the limit on asus sabertooth mobo ???? i have rev 1.0 of my sabertooth mobo can u con firm if its 1866 memory??? does rev 2.0 have a better memory control


1866 is the official max spec, but the boards can run higher without being problematic.
Also, the memory controller has resided on the CPU on AMD chips since the Athlon64.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You're on an H60, what were you expecting?
> 
> 
> 
> better than 60*C at only 1.41v with a P/P H60.... i know its not an amazing cooling option but it is a good cooler and should be better
> 
> I would consider upgrading the cooling though if you have any suggestions to offer. i don't have any dual rad ports though so if i did an H100 it would have to be external and floating.... not sure how I would do that
Click to expand...

You're right around where you should be temp wise actually. Remember that this is an 8-core CPU, it's going to get hot.

H80s and Kuhler 920s get to 4.7-4.9
H100s can get to 4.9-5.0, (although only I have done it with an 8320 :\ )
A good XSPC kit can do 5.0 easier.

Another alternative is to learn what the equivalent to giga's PLL or Asus's VDDA voltage is on ASRock and bump that up (and then tell us what it's called so we can help others). So far that has allowed those of us who did it to lower core voltage (and thus temps) a bit for the same OC. The stock voltage for it should be 2.5v, which should help identify it.

Also, good TIM is much cheaper then a new cooler, and can drop temps a few C on it's own. Something to consider.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're right around where you should be temp wise actually. Remember that this is an 8-core CPU, it's going to get hot.
> H80s and Kuhler 920s get to 4.7-4.9
> H100s can get to 4.9-5.0, (although only I have done it with an 8320 :\ )
> A good XSPC kit can do 5.0 easier.
> Another alternative is to learn what the equivalent to giga's PLL or Asus's VDDA voltage is on ASRock and bump that up (and then tell us what it's called so we can help others). So far that has allowed those of us who did it to lower core voltage (and thus temps) a bit for the same OC. The stock voltage for it should be 2.5v, which should help identify it.
> Also, good TIM is much cheaper then a new cooler, and can drop temps a few C on it's own. Something to consider.


hmmm okay ill look into this PLL or VDDA thing... i guess maybe i just had high expectations since my h60 could hit the same clocks on my 955 that others were hitting, regardless of coolers.

i use arctic silver for my TIM just as a side note, i have always loved this stuff


----------



## SoloCamo

Anybody trying to overclock with a Asrock 970 extreme 3 and had any luck?

I haven't had much. Seems I can get it somewhat stable at 4.4ghz (8350) @ 1.41v but if it's 100% load for a bit, the temps just skyrocket too quickly.

Sure I can play games fine and benchmark fine on it, but temps are not cool when under 100% load.

The motherboard has quite a bit of vdroop apparently, hence the higher volts







Also on a hyper212+ so I'm sure that's a factor, too. But when I heard all these stories of great oc's on air, I'm a bit dissapointed.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're right around where you should be temp wise actually. Remember that this is an 8-core CPU, it's going to get hot.
> H80s and Kuhler 920s get to 4.7-4.9
> H100s can get to 4.9-5.0, (although only I have done it with an 8320 :\ )
> A good XSPC kit can do 5.0 easier.
> Another alternative is to learn what the equivalent to giga's PLL or Asus's VDDA voltage is on ASRock and bump that up (and then tell us what it's called so we can help others). So far that has allowed those of us who did it to lower core voltage (and thus temps) a bit for the same OC. The stock voltage for it should be 2.5v, which should help identify it.
> Also, good TIM is much cheaper then a new cooler, and can drop temps a few C on it's own. Something to consider.


it is also called VDDA (more specifically it shows CPU VDDA, atleast on my Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty) and its set to stock of 2.56 as you mentioned, it didnt matter if I go 2.56 or 2.76 (these are the only two options) it didn't help me with stability on clocks 4.7-4.9Ghz and fails prime95 within 5mins of starting, dumping more core voltage makes it more unstable at these clocks ,but unlike when I go jump to 5Ghz it can run prime95 20mins in at 1.5v but temps are too high so i shut it down (core temps would max out 65C which is over to its rated 62C), I wanted to run 4.7 to 4.8Ghz daily clocks but just can't seem to find a stable settings on those clocks so I am staying at 4.6Ghz.


----------



## Covert_Death

yea as mentioned above its vdda and only has two options... ill play around with it more tonight and see if it helps anything


----------



## Tarnix

Personally, I have a H80 and I am using the stock fans with some Noctua NT-H1 and my temps aren't so awesome with just a Phenom II. IIRC, Mezmenir uses a Phanteks TC14PE and some Arctic Silver 5. This is *normal* that he has good temps.
The other thing is: *From what the chart tells, you guys try too much CPU multi, "easy OC" and not enough "FSB & co." overclock. So in the end you need crazy voltage and are reaching temps wall + bottleneck. Overclock your FX like a locked CPU, and push the CPU multi beyond 14 after.*


----------



## AWC5004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> A good share of the members in the CHV club are running it and some do run a molex to 4/8 pin connector. Others have an extra cable that came with their PSU. I'm just like you running an HX750 and wanted to go directly from PSU to 4 pin. I ended up calling Corsair tech support and asked wat up? They we're on top of it searching and opening boxs etc. They were nice enough to make an RMA for me and currently I'm waiting on a free cable to be delivered.


Well, contacted tech support and i had no such luck. Basically told me to go buy the whole kit. http://www.corsair.com/us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories/professional-series-enthusiast-series-txm-series-individually-sleeved-modular-cables-red.html

all i need is that 8 pin!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Personally, I have a H80 and I am using the stock fans with some Noctua NT-H1 and my temps aren't so awesome with just a Phenom II. IIRC, Mezmenir uses a Phanteks TC14PE and some Arctic Silver 5. This is *normal* that he has good temps.
> The other thing is: *From what the chart tells, you guys try too much CPU multi, "easy OC" and not enough "FSB & co." overclock. So in the end you need crazy voltage and are reaching temps wall + bottleneck. Overclock your FX like a locked CPU, and push the CPU multi beyond 14 after.*


You misunderstand how Giga boards OC, but that's great advice for Asus boards.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You misunderstand how Giga boards OC, but that's great advice for Asus boards.


I, actually from my testing experience, believe that the best way to go about doing these on asus is, get multi as high as you can with as low as v as possible while stable, then inch up fsb & co while micro upping voltages across the board to maintain stability.

Starting on high fsb and low multi is just as bad if not worse for making a difficult to tune high oc that eats too much voltage to make it stable. (In my case it took 1.404v to do [email protected] when it took 1.356 to do [email protected])


----------



## anubis44

Hey, no worries, Red1776.

I really appreciate the input. You've already got your Vishera rig up and running very nicely, and I just hope to benefit from your experience getting it working. Once again, thanks for taking the time to reply to my queries!


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You misunderstand how Giga boards OC, but that's great advice for Asus boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I, actually from my testing experience, believe that the best way to go about doing these on asus is, get multi as high as you can with as low as v as possible while stable, then inch up fsb & co while micro upping voltages across the board to maintain stability.
> Starting on high fsb and low multi is just as bad if not worse for making a difficult to tune high oc that eats too much voltage to make it stable. (In my case it took 1.404v to do [email protected] when it took 1.356 to do [email protected])


Not trying to start an arguement here by any means, just my two cents regarding boards. I think it depends more on the board and chip combination, not just a generalized "here's how ASUS works, or here's how Gigabyte works" kinda deal. From my own personal experiences, I've had boards boards from both manufacturers act way different. My Phenom did well at 300 FSB in a Gigabyte board, and an earlier ASUS board it was stuck at ~286. But the Crosshair can push the FSB on that same Phenom up to about 325.

My FX seems to deal better with high FSB than high multi, but the only gripe I have about high FSB is that touching any multipliers relates to even larger increases (or decreases) in clock speed versus one that uses a low reference clock.

On a side note, from testing. 2700 HT : 2400 NB outperforms 2400 matched on both in 3D tests in regards to times when both the CPU and GPU are heavily stressed.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910543 (HT 2700, NB 2400)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910717 (HT 2400, NB 2400)

All other variables were left the same, the only change was the HT multi.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Not trying to start an arguement here by any means, just my two cents regarding boards. I think it depends more on the board and chip combination, not just a generalized "here's how ASUS works, or here's how Gigabyte works" kinda deal. From my own personal experiences, I've had boards boards from both manufacturers act way different. My Phenom did well at 300 FSB in a Gigabyte board, and an earlier ASUS board it was stuck at ~286. But the Crosshair can push the FSB on that same Phenom up to about 325.
> My FX seems to deal better with high FSB than high multi, but the only gripe I have about high FSB is that touching any multipliers relates to even larger increases (or decreases) in clock speed versus one that uses a low reference clock.
> On a side note, from testing. 2700 HT : 2400 NB outperforms 2400 matched on both in 3D tests in regards to times when both the CPU and GPU are heavily stressed.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910543 (HT 2700, NB 2400)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910717 (HT 2400, NB 2400)
> All other variables were left the same, the only change was the HT multi.


When I said "doing these on asus is" ,I meant visheras on the 990fx asus boards, wasn't being general with all chips that are am3+. ;p

Don't worry I don't see it as an argument starter, just figured I would explain what I meant by "these on asus" boards. Quite frankly they all treat bd/pd different than they treat pII's, in so many ways, you just can't really compare what you managed on a pii to a vishera. (Absolutely different beasts in what fsb/nb/ht they will take, as well as the IMC acts differently, NB has less effect on vishera than it did on pII's, HT barely does anything to perf, and fsb is the only real slight perf gain you can push on these.)

3dmark is less of a realworld bench and more of an epeen bench imo, 100points or so difference isn't much to call great when it can cost stability to have it on a vishera.

Try 2200nb and 2600ht, may just get the same perf give or take a few points as your 2400/2700 bench. (tends to need less v anyway)

Also probably 100pages back now, I did post a bunch of benchmark comparisons between different fsb/nb/ht setups at the same rough 4.5ghz clock to check on perf differences on a sabertooth.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Hey, no worries. I really appreciate the input. You've already got your Vishera rig up and running very nicely, and I just hope to benefit from your experience getting it working. Once again, thanks for taking the time to reply to my queries!


Hey anubis, are they not available in CA yet?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> When I said "doing these on asus is" ,I meant visheras on the 990fx asus boards, wasn't being general with all chips that are am3+. ;p
> Don't worry I don't see it as an argument starter, just figured I would explain what I meant by "these on asus" boards. Quite frankly they all treat bd/pd different than they treat pII's, in so many ways, you just can't really compare what you managed on a pii to a vishera. (Absolutely different beasts in what fsb/nb/ht they will take, as well as the IMC acts differently, NB has less effect on vishera than it did on pII's, HT barely does anything to perf, and fsb is the only real slight perf gain you can push on these.)
> 3dmark is less of a realworld bench and more of an epeen bench imo, 100points or so difference isn't much to call great when it can cost stability to have it on a vishera.
> Try 2200nb and 2600ht, may just get the same perf give or take a few points as your 2400/2700 bench. (tends to need less v anyway)


I know they are two very different chips







I wasn't necessarily directly comparing the two but rather comparing a set of boards that I used with my Phenom. Three in total (sigh lol)- where each of them had very different ways of operating.

I know 3DMark isn't perfect, but there's a reason I used that one. Mainly- I got a chip with a broken factory seal like a guy earlier in the thread, and I was worried it might have terrible performance in some things. Seems to do well in folding and in 3DMark, so I'm thinking it's alright. Definitely bothered me a little, haha.

Also plan on trying other methods of benching, don't get me wrong







.. Though remember what I said about the clock multiplier steps being much larger with a high FSB? I don't have a HT 2600 nor NB 2200. Though I do know that overclocking the NB is pretty useless, I just didn't want to *underclock* it, and the next step down was 2100. Same idea with HT. Didn't want to downclock, so the slight OC is alright in my book. I do plan on using 4 DIMMs with this chip though, the next two are on the way as we speak







This fact may influence my NB clock/voltage a lot- and possibly FSB, depending on if I can stabilize it or not.

Edit: Over 3DMark, I wasn't going by the generalized system score, it was the combined score that seemed to be influenced by higher HT clocks. Will test with other stuff too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You misunderstand how Giga boards OC, but that's great advice for Asus boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I, actually from my testing experience, believe that the best way to go about doing these on asus is, get multi as high as you can with as low as v as possible while stable, then inch up fsb & co while micro upping voltages across the board to maintain stability.
> Starting on high fsb and low multi is just as bad if not worse for making a difficult to tune high oc that eats too much voltage to make it stable. (In my case it took 1.404v to do [email protected] when it took 1.356 to do [email protected])
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not trying to start an arguement here by any means, just my two cents regarding boards. I think it depends more on the board and chip combination, not just a generalized "here's how ASUS works, or here's how Gigabyte works" kinda deal. From my own personal experiences, I've had boards boards from both manufacturers act way different. My Phenom did well at 300 FSB in a Gigabyte board, and an earlier ASUS board it was stuck at ~286. But the Crosshair can push the FSB on that same Phenom up to about 325.
> 
> My FX seems to deal better with high FSB than high multi, but the only gripe I have about high FSB is that touching any multipliers relates to even larger increases (or decreases) in clock speed versus one that uses a low reference clock.
> 
> On a side note, from testing. 2700 HT : 2400 NB outperforms 2400 matched on both in 3D tests in regards to times when both the CPU and GPU are heavily stressed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910543 (HT 2700, NB 2400)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910717 (HT 2400, NB 2400)
> 
> All other variables were left the same, the only change was the HT multi.
Click to expand...

Regardless of how the chip handles it, the BIOS of the board matters even more. Current Giga BIOSs do not like FSB overclocking, while some time recently, ASUS boards did not like a multi over 23.5. When you start recognizing a pattern based on BIOS and board vendor, it isn't a chip problem any more.

We've been keeping track of this from day one. That's just how the boards and their respective BIOSs are.

EDIT: Note that this is for Piledriver, not Deneb/Thuban. Big difference.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I know they are two very different chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't necessarily directly comparing the two but rather comparing a set of boards that I used with my Phenom. Three in total (sigh lol)- where each of them had very different ways of operating.
> I know 3DMark isn't perfect, but there's a reason I used that one. Mainly- I got a chip with a broken factory seal like a guy earlier in the thread, and I was worried it might have terrible performance in some things. Seems to do well in folding and in 3DMark, so I'm thinking it's alright. Definitely bothered me a little, haha.
> Also plan on trying other methods of benching, don't get me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Though remember what I said about the clock multiplier steps being much larger with a high FSB? I don't have a HT 2600 nor NB 2200. Though I do know that overclocking the NB is pretty useless, I just didn't want to *underclock* it, and the next step down was 2100. Same idea with HT. Didn't want to downclock, so the slight OC is alright in my book. I do plan on using 4 DIMMs with this chip though, the next two are on the way as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fact may influence my NB clock/voltage a lot- and possibly FSB, depending on if I can stabilize it or not.


I found 2160 which is the step down for me on 245? Was one of them anyway, performed the same as 2200 anyway, 2100 likely won't be a big hit in perf if it isn't virtually identical. Also I did all my tests with 4 sticks, except 1test to show that 2 sticks performed no better than 4.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I know they are two very different chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't necessarily directly comparing the two but rather comparing a set of boards that I used with my Phenom. Three in total (sigh lol)- where each of them had very different ways of operating.
> I know 3DMark isn't perfect, but there's a reason I used that one. Mainly- I got a chip with a broken factory seal like a guy earlier in the thread, and I was worried it might have terrible performance in some things. Seems to do well in folding and in 3DMark, so I'm thinking it's alright. Definitely bothered me a little, haha.
> Also plan on trying other methods of benching, don't get me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Though remember what I said about the clock multiplier steps being much larger with a high FSB? I don't have a HT 2600 nor NB 2200. Though I do know that overclocking the NB is pretty useless, I just didn't want to *underclock* it, and the next step down was 2100. Same idea with HT. Didn't want to downclock, so the slight OC is alright in my book. I do plan on using 4 DIMMs with this chip though, the next two are on the way as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fact may influence my NB clock/voltage a lot- and possibly FSB, depending on if I can stabilize it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I found 2160 which is the step down for me on 245? Was one of them anyway, performed the same as 2200 anyway, 2100 likely won't be a big hit in perf if it isn't virtually identical. *Also I did all my tests with 4 sticks, except 1test to show that 2 sticks performed no better than 4.*
Click to expand...

Yes, and thank you for that. A lot of people get hung up on this outdated idea that more ram (slots) hurts things.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, and thank you for that. A lot of people get hung up on this outdated idea that more ram (slots) hurts things.


They will likely cling to that idea until quad channel ddr4 comes to be common.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Also I did all my tests with 4 sticks, except 1test to show that 2 sticks performed no better than 4.


Very good to know indeed. Thank you in advanced







(really do hope they get here soon, I could use the memory for sure)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, and thank you for that. A lot of people get hung up on this outdated idea that more ram (slots) hurts things.


The exception being that going for OC records and LN2 will use 2 sticks. I (like you CK) am running 4 sticks as well and it makes no difference in OC








***BTW CK, I got 5.3GHz stable finally. sticking with 5.2 for daily I think


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Not trying to start an arguement here by any means, just my two cents regarding boards. I think it depends more on the board and chip combination, not just a generalized "here's how ASUS works, or here's how Gigabyte works" kinda deal. From my own personal experiences, I've had boards boards from both manufacturers act way different. My Phenom did well at 300 FSB in a Gigabyte board, and an earlier ASUS board it was stuck at ~286. But the Crosshair can push the FSB on that same Phenom up to about 325.
> My FX seems to deal better with high FSB than high multi, but the only gripe I have about high FSB is that touching any multipliers relates to even larger increases (or decreases) in clock speed versus one that uses a low reference clock.
> On a side note, from testing. 2700 HT : 2400 NB outperforms 2400 matched on both in 3D tests in regards to times when both the CPU and GPU are heavily stressed.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910543 (HT 2700, NB 2400)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910717 (HT 2400, NB 2400)
> All other variables were left the same, the only change was the HT multi.


Tested that ages ago, like 100-200 pages back.
I found 3ghz on my HT to be the fastest with 25XXNB.
2.75ghz ht beat it out in some tests slightly but for most 3ghz was faster.

You should try faster and see if its not just my chip and if its a PD thing.
Factory HT sets its self to 2.6ghz for me.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Tested that ages ago, like 100-200 pages back.
> I found 3ghz on my HT to be the fastest with 25XXNB.
> 2.75ghz ht beat it out in some tests slightly but for most 3ghz was faster.
> You should try faster and see if its not just my chip and if its a PD thing.
> Factory HT sets its self to 2.6ghz for me.


On what board?


----------



## bmgjet

Sabertooth R2.0 and on Gigabyte UD3 R1.0


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The exception being that going for OC records and LN2 will use 2 sticks. I (like you CK) am running 4 sticks as well and it makes no difference in OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***BTW CK, I got 5.3GHz stable finally. sticking with 5.2 for daily I think


What where your settings to get 5.3?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Tested that ages ago, like 100-200 pages back.
> I found 3ghz on my HT to be the fastest with 25XXNB.
> 2.75ghz ht beat it out in some tests slightly but for most 3ghz was faster.
> You should try faster and see if its not just my chip and if its a PD thing.
> Factory HT sets its self to 2.6ghz for me.


I had my NB at 2600 when I was trying to figure out my best clocking method, and it wasn't much different than 2400, other than taking a crazy amount of CPUNB voltage. Guess my chip has a slightly weak IMC from the look. So I stuck to 2400 there, performance difference wasn't worth it at all.

However, 3000 HT makes me curious. Did you increase the HT link voltage at all for that clock? I may try that just to see if it scales on my chip as it did it on yours.

Factory set my HT to 2600 as well, but as soon as I enabled the "Manual" overclocking options on my board, it dropped to match the CPUNB, lol.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> What where your settings to get 5.3?


a x25 multi with a 212 HT Ref @ 1.545v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, and thank you for that. A lot of people get hung up on this outdated idea that more ram (slots) hurts things.
> 
> 
> 
> The exception being that going for OC records and LN2 will use 2 sticks. I (like you CK) am running 4 sticks as well and it makes no difference in OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***BTW CK, I got 5.3GHz stable finally. sticking with 5.2 for daily I think
Click to expand...

Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> What where your settings to get 5.3?
> 
> 
> 
> a x25 multi with a 212 HT Ref @ 1.545v
Click to expand...

Any other volts to know about? (NB, HT, CPU/NB, etc)


----------



## Entp

Pretty solid at 4.6 GHz with minimal tinkering. Raised my multi to 23x, LLC on Ultra High, voltage up one notch (HWMonitor reports about 1.42V), and RAM up to 1.65V. Wasn't very impressed with the performance at stock but it responds well now.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nice!
> Any other volts to know about? (NB, HT, CPU/NB, etc)


Not much else changed

NB: 2478 @ 1.225
HT: 2756 @ 1.32
CPU: 5300 @ 1.545

I dropped the Memory CR to 2 just to eliminate it as a breaking point, but put it back to CR 1 and it seems to be doing fine.
Going to give it some more OCCT and a few games to make sure.
I knew I put that third Rad in for a reason!


----------



## bmgjet

Just gave it one step up on the HT voltage just to be safe.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Does anyone know how Corsair Vengeance memory would do when trying to achieve 5gz on a 8350 and a UD7 (or a similar board)?


----------



## stickg1

Just keep it at or below its stock frequency or you will almost certainly have stability issues. Corsair Veng doesn't like to be overclocked!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Does anyone know how Corsair Vengeance memory would do when trying to achieve 5gz on a 8350 and a UD7 (or a similar board)?


I am using 16GB Corsair vengeance with my UD7 as we speak.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am using 16GB Corsair vengeance with my UD7 as we speak.


I feel like my pair of 8GB performs better with 1333 @ 8-8-8-21.

What do you have yours set at?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I feel like my pair of 8GB performs better with 1333 @ 8-8-8-21.
> What do you have yours set at?


You may be right. the AMD IMC seems to like tighter timings over frequency to an extent. I have mine running at 1632MHz @ 9-9-9-24-34-CR1

Quote:


> Just gave it one step up on the HT voltage just to be safe.


*****bmgJet: was that for me? ******


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You may be right. the AMD IMC seems to like tighter timings over frequency to an extent. I have mine running at 1632MHz @ 9-9-9-24-34-CR1
> *****bmgJet: was that for me? ******


Is that set at 1333 + FSB overclock?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Is that set at 1333 + FSB overclock?


Mine is set at the stock 1600 + the HT Ref 'fsb' which is only 212


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mine is set at the stock 1600 + the HT Ref 'fsb' which is only 212


I see. You feel like an overclock with an emphasis on the multiplier worked well with your configuration as opposed to an overclock with an emphasis on the ht ref?

Sorry if I'm bugging you


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I see. You feel like an overclock with an emphasis on the multiplier worked well with your configuration as opposed to an overclock with an emphasis on the ht ref?
> Sorry if I'm bugging you


No problem









I would say yes. a multi OC obviously isolates the components. There have been volumes written on multi vs ref OC'ing and in the end, there is very little difference performance wise (all else being equal). On the other hand, some configurations respond differently to each type. some don't like their ref clock moved very much at all.


----------



## TotemTed

Hey could someone with extensive knowledge about overclocking vishera on a crosshair V formula (z or non) teach a new guy how to overclock/use the bios via pm? thanks.


----------



## sdlvx

I gotta say, CPU frequency isn't everything. Those 5.18ghz runs had underclocked CPUNB and lower clocked RAM with loose timings. From what I have seen, CPUNB helps with memory a little bit and it'll help with rendering.

Also, ignore that 5.6. That's what happens when you run Cinebench R11.5 in a Windows 7 install that came from an i7 920. I was pretty disappointed when I saw those results, lol. It was the first benchmark I did with my new AMD, my heart kind of sank.

I'm gonna break 9 with 24/7, I keep getting more and more performance out of this thing, I love it. Higher bus seems to help in Cinebench for some reason too instead of going for multiplier. Maybe it's the fact that my other numbers are ending up differently and better, but I don't know.


----------



## Chaddean

Great info in here guys, i am going to jump on the 8350 band wagon. One question about cooling currently i have a h70 corsair, what kind of overclock would you expect from that? And what kind of cooling would your recomend for 5ghz. Also i have a sabertooth r1 will that be an issue for overclocking?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaddean*
> 
> Great info in here guys, i am going to jump on the 8350 band wagon. One question about cooling currently i have a h70 corsair, what kind of overclock would you expect from that? And what kind of cooling would your recomend for 5ghz.


Get the most expensive thing you can. I strongly recommend an XSPC Raystorm kit, either an RX240 or an RS360 or better. There are some things in FX, that, when you add voltage, the temps go crazy.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> I gotta say, CPU frequency isn't everything. Those 5.18ghz runs had underclocked CPUNB and lower clocked RAM with loose timings. From what I have seen, CPUNB helps with memory a little bit and it'll help with rendering.
> Also, ignore that 5.6. That's what happens when you run Cinebench R11.5 in a Windows 7 install that came from an i7 920. I was pretty disappointed when I saw those results, lol. It was the first benchmark I did with my new AMD, my heart kind of sank.
> I'm gonna break 9 with 24/7, I keep getting more and more performance out of this thing, I love it. Higher bus seems to help in Cinebench for some reason too instead of going for multiplier. Maybe it's the fact that my other numbers are ending up differently and better, but I don't know.


Your 11-14 scores look a little low for your clocks.



I don't really agree that higher bus helps much, it's memory tightness that seems to be the biggest difference in cb. ([email protected],200fsb,2200nb,2600ht)


----------



## Chaddean

Any idea what i can expect to reach with my h70?


----------



## Chaddean

Any idea what i can expect to reach with my h70?


----------



## bmgjet

4.5-4.6ghz

Or if your running aftermarket fans and TIM 4.7. Depends alot on the chip tho.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Finally got my 8320 and here's a start-up


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Finally got my 8320 and here's a start-up


Nice OC!







that's pretty good volts for a 20 at that clock


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Nice OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's pretty good volts for a 20 at that clock


Thanks! I 'm just testing that not gonna use it 24/7 for sure I'm looking for 4.4 or maybe 4.5Ghz for 24/7 not more than that


----------



## Maurauder

heres what i've got with my overclock...
cpu : 4500mhZ 1.46v








cpunb : 2500mhZ
mem : 1000mhz 9-10-9-28-37
HT link 3000mhZ


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*


Scores are definitely low. I get 8.31 pts at 4.8ghz with my 8320.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Finally got my 8320 and here's a start-up


Right that's it, I'm swapping my 8320 for a different one!!


----------



## skline00

Just installed the FX8350 and tweeked it to 4.7 Ghz. Passed 20x IBT and 1 hr of AMD's stability test with all components selected. This forum thread really helped me arrive at the correct settings for my Sabertooth mb. Though the manual cpu voltage is set at 1.475 for stability it runs at less unless stress tested. I have a Corsair H100 cooler which really helps to keep the cores cool. Scored 8.11 on Cinebench 11.5.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 4.5-4.6ghz
> Or if your running aftermarket fans and TIM 4.7. Depends alot on the chip tho.


I agree with this. Just annecdotally, I think your best bet in closed loop cooling is a Corsair H100. The best sustained overclocks I'm seeing with closed loop water seem to be using the H100. This is understandable, as it does have a monster radiator!

I'm thinking of getting one to replace my Antec Kuhler 620, but I'm going to just see how far I can get with the 620 first, just for fun. I'd try your H70 first, just to see how far you get. You may decide that the extra ~100-~200MHz aren't worth replacing your cooler over, but then again, if you're on this forum, you probably just won't be able to settle for less...









Just make sure your case can accomodate the H100 before you buy it, however. My Cooler Master Storm Trooper for example, can manage it, but many cases can't, or at least, can't without modification.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Just installed the FX8350 and tweeked it to 4.7 Ghz. Passed 20x IBT and 1 hr of AMD's stability test with all components selected. This forum thread really helped me arrive at the correct settings for my Sabertooth mb. Though the manual cpu voltage is set at 1.475 for stability it runs at less unless stress tested. I have a Corsair H100 cooler which really helps to keep the cores cool. Scored 8.11 on Cinebench 11.5.


What are your full specs? Keep us updated, I'm still contemplating on which motherboard to get


----------



## sdlvx

I really wish I kept better documentation of my settings, but I know some of those scores are bad. The point I'm trying to make is that there's something that affects cinebench more than CPU clock speed.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> I agree with this. Just annecdotally, I think your best bet in closed loop cooling is a Corsair H100. The best sustained overclocks I'm seeing with closed loop water seem to be using the H100. This is understandable, as it does have a monster radiator!


Don't forget the new H100i/H80i etc that just came out. Also new offerings from NZXT and Cooler Master.


----------



## Solders18

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_FX_microprocessors#.22Vishera.22_.2832_nm_SOI.29

95 watt version soon?


----------



## Covert_Death

I'm sure my 8350 would be 95w at that clock too, its got to just be a lesser binned 8 core


----------



## endevite

Anyone who was looking for one of those Samsung 830 256gb deals. 167.99 w/ Free Ship

http://www.macmall.com/p/Samsung-Electronics-Portable/Removable-Drives/product~DPNo~9009921~pdp.hadgfac?source=MWBGOOGLEBASE


----------



## Covert_Death

I think as soon as h100i hits amazon I'm going to buy one and mod my case to fit a 240 on top ... any idea when they will be available?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_FX_microprocessors#.22Vishera.22_.2832_nm_SOI.29
> 
> 95 watt version soon?


I think I'd rather have the 4320 over that.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'd rather have the 4320 over that.


Not just that, but it is very likly they were chips that failed to even run at 8320 speeds. I would be betting on them being poor chips with low expectations.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'd rather have the 4320 over that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just that, but it is very likly they were chips that failed to even run at 8320 speeds. I would be betting on them being poor chips with low expectations.
Click to expand...

Knowing AMD's history, that is quite likely the case.

Now I'm wondering who has tried to unlock the 63xx and 43xx yet?


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I really wish I kept better documentation of my settings, but I know some of those scores are bad. The point I'm trying to make is that there's something that affects cinebench more than CPU clock speed.


Yeah, it's closing as many running processes as you can!

I benched with every permutation of memory, fsb, HT and NB speed and tighter timings. In the end the only way I could really effect the score was with raw CPU speed and closing as many apps as as I could.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_FX_microprocessors#.22Vishera.22_.2832_nm_SOI.29
> 95 watt version soon?


The word on the 95W FX-8300 SKU is that it is only going to be used in OEM machines and not available for retail purchase.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The word on the 95W FX-8300 SKU is that it is only going to be used in OEM machines and not available for retail purchase.


Sounds like they found a way to make use of the 8320 clock failures to minimize throwaways. ;p


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Yeah, it's closing as many running processes as you can!
> I benched with every permutation of memory, fsb, HT and NB speed and tighter timings. In the end the only way I could really effect the score was with raw CPU speed and closing as many apps as as I could.


Do you raise priority to at least high in task manager? It's the only way I can get consistent scores, but your system is gonna hang and look like it's unresponsive, you have to be patient and confident.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The word on the 95W FX-8300 SKU is that it is only going to be used in OEM machines and not available for retail purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they found a way to make use of the 8320 clock failures to minimize throwaways. ;p
Click to expand...

Recycling is good right?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Recycling is good right?


If it funds amd's r&d budget yes, but to get anything out of those chips performance wise, no. ;p


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Do you raise priority to at least high in task manager? It's the only way I can get consistent scores, but your system is gonna hang and look like it's unresponsive, you have to be patient and confident.


No haven't tried that. Better for scores?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Do you raise priority to at least high in task manager? It's the only way I can get consistent scores, but your system is gonna hang and look like it's unresponsive, you have to be patient and confident.
> 
> 
> 
> No haven't tried that. Better for scores?
Click to expand...

just ran cinebench normally and on high priority
normal 7.89
high 7.92


----------



## bmgjet

Another good thing about the 8300 would be that it would make PD chips more main stream so software support will follow.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Another good thing about the 8300 would be that it would make PD chips more main stream so software support will follow.


This could very well be true if the vendors who will be selling it are eg: dell or hp on the budget performance workstations.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Do you raise priority to at least high in task manager? It's the only way I can get consistent scores, but your system is gonna hang and look like it's unresponsive, you have to be patient and confident.
> 
> 
> 
> No haven't tried that. Better for scores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just ran cinebench normally and on high priority
> normal 7.89
> high 7.92
Click to expand...

.03 is margin of error.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> just ran cinebench normally and on high priority
> normal 7.89
> high 7.92


That's a difference of a little under .4%. I would say that's pretty damn consistent. When I would not change priority on my old i7 920, I would usually see it bounce between 6.6 and 6.5, which is a 1.5% difference.


----------



## skline00

Specs have been posted with my rig.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Sounds like they found a way to make use of the 8320 clock failures to minimize throwaways. ;p


Now , now,...its called lower binned


----------



## zzztopzzz

Got in a little late on this thread - just ran CINEBENCH for comparison's sake:

OpenGL = 64.31
CPU = 7.24

CPU Temp = 36c
Vcore1 = 36c
Vcore2 = 38c

Note: The 8350 has not been "tuned" yet.


----------



## skline00

Nice rig. I used to have 2 5850s but opted for a GTX670 FTW. I was able to OC the 8350 to 4.7 on my Sabertooth.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Nice rig. I used to have 2 5850s but opted for a GTX670 FTW. I was able to OC the 8350 to 4.7 on my Sabertooth.


I am on the line over waiting for the 770 (hopefully march) or settle on a 670 if the 770 takes to much longer. Driving me nuts still sitting on a 470.

Esp since soon I plan to migrate to a 2560x1440 panel. (waiting on monoprice and reviews)


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Nice rig. I used to have 2 5850s but opted for a GTX670 FTW. I was able to OC the 8350 to 4.7 on my Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the line over waiting for the 770 (hopefully march) or settle on a 670 if the 770 takes to much longer. Driving me nuts still sitting on a 470.
> 
> Esp since soon I plan to migrate to a 2560x1440 panel. (waiting on monoprice and reviews)
Click to expand...

i just added another 465 for 100 bucks.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i just added another 465 for 100 bucks.


I won't even touch sli, was never a fan of it, still prefer single gpu land. ;p

Plus, when I upgrade, the old part generally acts as an upgrade for a different workstation that is always slightly lower end. So nothing gets wasted.


----------



## Covert_Death

So just a quick update for those looking at or attempting to overclock an 8350 on a ASRock Extreme4 ... I seem to have overcome a lot of my frustrations with this board just by figuring out their LLC settings...

below I have listed what the BIOS says the options are and then i have put what they actually should be, because they seem to be wrong
AUTO = this should be off. there is no voltage increase when on AUTO no matter what
1/4 = there is a less noticeable voltage drop under load with 1/4 so this is level 1 LLC
1/2 = this keeps the voltage drop nearly 0 under load. i see maybe a 0.01v drop with 1/2 so this is good for mild overclocks in the 1.38v - 1.4v range
DISABLED = this seems to be the equivalent of "ULTRA" that other boards out there have. when under load the voltage is increased by as much as 0.03v and improves stability

now that i have figured out these settings I was able to bring my 8350 to a clock of 4.5Ghz using the multiplier only, at a voltage setting in the bios of 1.3625 with it going up to 1.39v under load. I may be able to get it down a step or two as well now that i have figured it out. i'm shooting for 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v and 1.38v under load. i'll let you know what i can crank out of this motherboard.

I have also posted these results to ASRock to see if they can rename them in the next BIOS update.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i just added another 465 for 100 bucks.


why dont you unock those 465's to 470's all you have to do is a bios flash on the cards


----------



## totalschaden

So i got my 8350, updated from x6 1090T 4,1Ghz and 3,3Ghz Northbridge. I got the 8350 running on 4,6 Ghz for now but i cant get the CPU-NB higher than 2,6Ghz





















!! Was anyone able to get it higher than 2,6 without FPB clock ? with FPB i was able to get it to about 2,75 or so but 2,8 is not possible even tryed with 1,4v on CPU-NB


----------



## stickg1

I'm pretty sure there is little to no benefit to high NB freqs on Vishera. Unlike the Phenoms that seem to thrive on them.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalschaden*
> 
> So i got my 8350, updated from x6 1090T 4,1Ghz and 3,3Ghz Northbridge. I got the 8350 running on 4,6 Ghz for now but i cant get the CPU-NB higher than 2,6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Was anyone able to get it higher than 2,6 without FPB clock ? with FPB i was able to get it to about 2,75 or so but 2,8 is not possible even tryed with 1,4v on CPU-NB


They don't work like pII's, crazy clocking nb nets very little gain, and these don't like to go real high. FSB and HT are another story. (memory clock/tight timings matter most, HT, NB, and FSB have a minor effect usually at the cost of a little more voltage and heat vs just doing multi.)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

out of curiosity has anyone made a stable 24/7 oc with turbo enabled?

i am think about a 24/7 oc @ 4.6 then turbo to 4.8.. but not sure if it would make a difference


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> out of curiosity has anyone made a stable 24/7 oc with turbo enabled?
> i am think about a 24/7 oc @ 4.6 then turbo to 4.8.. but not sure if it would make a difference


Think of turbo as a secondary oc, if you are stable at 4.6, then you should probably turn down your base clock so you turbo to 4.6, not above it. It would only really be useful as a power-saving method.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Think of turbo as a secondary oc, if you are stable at 4.6, then you should probably turn down your base clock so you turbo to 4.6, not above it. It would only really be useful as a power-saving method.


maybe im just over thinking things.. lets say for heat purposes I find a stable mark at 4.8 but back down to 4.6 and enable turbo to 4.8 that way it doesn't constant;y remain as hot..

just a thought as im on air cooling and choose not to go water untill I have 300 to spend on a custom loop


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> maybe im just over thinking things.. lets say for heat purposes I find a stable mark at 4.8 but back down to 4.6 and enable turbo to 4.8 that way it doesn't constant;y remain as hot..
> just a thought as im on air cooling and choose not to go water untill I have 300 to spend on a custom loop


That's what I mean, you could technically use it as a step up as your stable max, but with proper power saving options and core power downs, you would likely get more out of that than turbo use, if anything turbo could give you a more "jumpy" environment, as it would have to upclock first, same problem with powered down cores effecting performance. Clock throttling down would likely be your best bet on heat and power while minimizing the jumpyness.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That's what I mean, you could technically use it as a step up as your stable max, but with proper power saving options and core power downs, you would likely get more out of that than turbo use, if anything turbo could give you a more "jumpy" environment, as it would have to upclock first, same problem with powered down cores effecting performance. Clock throttling down would likely be your best bet on heat and power while minimizing the jumpyness.


good point.. ugh I wish i had time to tweak this chip out..

so PD like big HT + small FSB with large multi


----------



## Covert_Death

I don't even think you will see much benefit in power saving or heat in having turbo enabled though if your overclocking... I think it will just end up getting in the way personally and would just turn it off if your going to OC... the turbo is almost never going to kick in anyway depending on what you do on your computer.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Turbo should drop a few cores, so you would have to test both and get both to work at correct voltages. I know the chv has a cpu level feature in the bios that can boost, but never really got into it. For some reason when I set to auto my turbo is [email protected] settings, weird. Turbo doesn't really work all that great though in my opinion. It is good for people that never will overclock.


----------



## Deedot78

Add me please.

Im using RASA XPC 360. Temp are fine, chip just wont budge anymore.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedot78*
> 
> 
> Add me please.
> Im using RASA XPC 360. Temp are fine, chip just wont budge anymore.


Whoa nelly, that is a ton of voltage for 4.7.


----------



## Deedot78

I start hitting wall at about 4.5. Can do that at about 1.4. When i use IBT, the voltage actually drops from whats showing in CPU-Z. Is that normal?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedot78*
> 
> I start hitting wall at about 4.5. Can do that at about 1.4. When i use IBT, the voltage actually drops from whats showing in CPU-Z. Is that normal?


Load voltage is usually a drop even with llc on high, you can minimize it with ultra high llc on llc supporting boards, but you will be stressing the vrm and add a load of heat to do so. So higher the llc, the less it drops, but the harder it is on the board.


----------



## Covert_Death

hey deed read back a page or two to my post! I have the same board and just posted about how to use LLC on the extreme4. the labeling is wrong so i corrected it. you should have your LLC disabled for that mobo (if your on p2.0) so that way when you hit a load your voltage boosts a little bit... if you have it on AUTO you will not have LLC.

AUTO = No llc
1/4 = slight voltage boost under load but still lower than unloaded
1/2 = about equal / VERY slight voltage drop under load
Disabled = ULTRA = boost of about .03v under load.

I was at 1.41v for a 4.5Ghz overclock as well until i changed it to disabled. now im 4.5Ghz and 1.3625v which i feel is much better. it boosts to 1.38v under load and is stable as a rock...

go play around with the BIOS more and get that voltage as low as can be with LLC in "disabled" mode (which again is really ultra)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deedot78*
> 
> 
> Add me please.
> Im using RASA XPC 360. Temp are fine, chip just wont budge anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa nelly, that is a ton of voltage for 4.7.
Click to expand...

Yikes, I use that much for 5.0, for 4.7 that's nuts.









EDIT: Ya, ASRock LLC is weirder then Giga and ASUS. Try what Covert_Death is saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalschaden*
> 
> So i got my 8350, updated from x6 1090T 4,1Ghz and 3,3Ghz Northbridge. I got the 8350 running on 4,6 Ghz for now but i cant get the CPU-NB higher than 2,6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Was anyone able to get it higher than 2,6 without FPB clock ? with FPB i was able to get it to about 2,75 or so but 2,8 is not possible even tryed with 1,4v on CPU-NB


1: FPB? I assume you mean Front Side Bus, FSB.

2: Big NB clocks don't help with PD.


----------



## TotemTed

Evening gents, Just wondering if one of you could tell me what's going on with this oc I failed an intel burn test run on high and when i tried it a second time it passed. it's an FX 6300 but it's kind of the same deal.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2580792
i hope this link works
crosshair V formula-z bios
0901


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotemTed*
> 
> Evening gents, Just wondering if one of you could tell me what's going on with this oc I failed an intel burn test run on high and when i tried it a second time it passed. it's an FX 6300 but it's kind of the same deal.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2580792
> i hope this link works
> crosshair V formula-z bios
> 0901


If your clocking with the bus, remember it clocks the memory, NB, and HT link so adjust voltages accordingly.


----------



## Covert_Death

make sure HT and NB are linked (the same frequency) when doing the above mentioned as well and underclock your memory so it doesn't go above rated speeds.

as far as IBT when you say "I failed an intel burn test run on high and when i tried it a second time it passed" are you only running one "test"????

most people tend to advise 20 + "tests" as a run and if you can pass all 20 in a row then your considered "stable" by most people here... I would start with that because it sounds like your only doing one test


----------



## TotemTed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> If your clocking with the bus, remember it clocks the memory, NB, and HT link so adjust voltages accordingly.


Well i have not touched any voltages yet, i"m running IBT 10 runs on high now. that is going swimmingly and it's almost done. with no errors or anything yet.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i just added another 465 for 100 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you unock those 465's to 470's all you have to do is a bios flash on the cards
Click to expand...

because i have evga 465's and so they only have the 465 amount of memory modules not the 470 amount with 2 disabled.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotemTed*
> 
> Well i have not touched any voltages yet, i"m running IBT 10 runs on high now. that is going swimmingly and it's almost done. with no errors or anything yet.


That might be your issue. you have to manually set voltages in order to get the best results. On vcore windows on 100% load will ask for to much vcore causing unnecessary heat.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Well i think i found my 24/7 for my 8320


30 IBT Pass


----------



## TotemTed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> make sure HT and NB are linked (the same frequency) when doing the above mentioned as well and underclock your memory so it doesn't go above rated speeds.
> as far as IBT when you say "I failed an intel burn test run on high and when i tried it a second time it passed" are you only running one "test"????
> most people tend to advise 20 + "tests" as a run and if you can pass all 20 in a row then your considered "stable" by most people here... I would start with that because it sounds like your only doing one test


Yes, In the box saying "times to run" I placed the number one there. 10 runs just finished with a success. So I could be fine.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deedot78*
> 
> 
> Add me please.
> Im using RASA XPC 360. Temp are fine, chip just wont budge anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa nelly, that is a ton of voltage for 4.7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes, I use that much for 5.0, for 4.7 that's nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ya, ASRock LLC is weirder then Giga and ASUS. Try what Covert_Death is saying.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *totalschaden*
> 
> So i got my 8350, updated from x6 1090T 4,1Ghz and 3,3Ghz Northbridge. I got the 8350 running on 4,6 Ghz for now but i cant get the CPU-NB higher than 2,6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Was anyone able to get it higher than 2,6 without FPB clock ? with FPB i was able to get it to about 2,75 or so but 2,8 is not possible even tryed with 1,4v on CPU-NB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1: FPB? I assume you mean Front Side Bus, FSB.
> 
> 2: Big NB clocks don't help with PD.
Click to expand...

i am going from thuban also, these chips are a whole different beast to OC then the Phenoms


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Well i think i found my 24/7 for my 8320
> 
> 30 IBT Pass


Much better v for clock. I would think you could hit [email protected] 1.414 though with only a slight heat increase.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> because i have evga 465's and so they only have the 465 amount of memory modules not the 470 amount with 2 disabled.


thats a bummer


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i am going from thuban also, these chips are a whole different beast to OC then the Phenoms


yeah tell me about it.. its likem i forgot how to do a good oc


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Much better v for clock. I would think you could hit [email protected] 1.414 though with only a slight heat increase.


I can get [email protected] 1.452v 20 IBT Pass stable, but i'm happy with 4.4 for now


----------



## bmgjet

NB and HT dont need to be linked on PD.

HT likes to be 2.6-3ghz (factory voltage)
NB likes 2.4-2.6ghz (1.25v-1.3v) ( once in the 2.6ghz I really need to pump the voltage to get any more gains took 1.4V to just get another 50mhz)

Just finished my testing with my ram.

Timings are much much more important then frequency.

1333 to 1600 saw a good increase. (same timing)
1600 to 1866 saw smaller increase (same timings)
1866 to 2000 saw nearly no increase (same timings)
2000 to 2100 saw a decrease. (Had to go from 1T to 2T)
2100 to 2200 saw a decrease (^)

So dropped it back down to 1692 since that got me the best NB and HT overclock.
And worked on my timings. going from 9-11-9-27,1T to 8-9-8-27,1T made a massive difference to the ram tests and 0.08 in cinebench.

Running out of things to optermise. Had 2 new OCZ SSD's show up but both were DOA so now have to wait for replacement before I can change my OS to raid 0.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> NB and HT dont need to be linked on PD.
> HT likes to be 2.6-3ghz (factory voltage)
> NB likes 2.4-2.6ghz (1.25v-1.3v) ( once in the 2.6ghz I really need to pump the voltage to get any more gains took 1.4V to just get another 50mhz)
> Just finished my testing with my ram.
> Timings are much much more important then frequency.
> 1333 to 1600 saw a good increase. (same timing)
> 1600 to 1866 saw smaller increase (same timings)
> 1866 to 2000 saw nearly no increase (same timings)
> 2000 to 2100 saw a decrease. (Had to go from 1T to 2T)
> 2100 to 2200 saw a decrease (^)
> So dropped it back down to 1692 since that got me the best NB and HT overclock.
> And worked on my timings. going from 9-11-9-27,1T to 8-9-8-27,1T made a massive difference to the ram tests and 0.08 in cinebench.
> Running out of things to optermise. Had 2 new OCZ SSD's show up but both were DOA so now have to wait for replacement before I can change my OS to raid 0.


If it tickles your fancy, I posted a deal link in the deal section for Samsung 830 256gb's @ 167.99. IMO they really are top notch drives with one of the best track records period. ;p
http://www.overclock.net/t/1326470/macmall-samsung-830-series-256gb-mz-7pc256b-ww-for-167-99-w-free-ship

I have 2 on the way, will post an AS SSD bench on them in raid stripe on amd ahci drivers in win7 once they are here.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> NB and HT dont need to be linked on PD.
> HT likes to be 2.6-3ghz (factory voltage)
> NB likes 2.4-2.6ghz (1.25v-1.3v) ( once in the 2.6ghz I really need to pump the voltage to get any more gains took 1.4V to just get another 50mhz)
> Just finished my testing with my ram.
> Timings are much much more important then frequency.
> 1333 to 1600 saw a good increase. (same timing)
> 1600 to 1866 saw smaller increase (same timings)
> 1866 to 2000 saw nearly no increase (same timings)
> 2000 to 2100 saw a decrease. (Had to go from 1T to 2T)
> 2100 to 2200 saw a decrease (^)
> So dropped it back down to 1692 since that got me the best NB and HT overclock.
> And worked on my timings. going from 9-11-9-27,1T to 8-9-8-27,1T made a massive difference to the ram tests and 0.08 in cinebench.
> Running out of things to optermise. Had 2 new OCZ SSD's show up but both were DOA so now have to wait for replacement before I can change my OS to raid 0.


Good info, i personally use samsung 830 what ocz you running, there are quirky

I played around a bit with my oc, thrse chips are interesting, from what i have gatheref on the uarch is that bosting the single thread makes the biggest difference, any one with a high oc wanna confirm my hypothosis

I wonder if steamroller with the 2 prefetch per module corrects that

I see how vishera is what bd was supposed to be, is it safe to say you guys have found the bottle neck on the uarch yet


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> NB and HT dont need to be linked on PD.
> HT likes to be 2.6-3ghz (factory voltage)
> NB likes 2.4-2.6ghz (1.25v-1.3v) ( once in the 2.6ghz I really need to pump the voltage to get any more gains took 1.4V to just get another 50mhz)
> Just finished my testing with my ram.
> Timings are much much more important then frequency.
> 1333 to 1600 saw a good increase. (same timing)
> 1600 to 1866 saw smaller increase (same timings)
> 1866 to 2000 saw nearly no increase (same timings)
> 2000 to 2100 saw a decrease. (Had to go from 1T to 2T)
> 2100 to 2200 saw a decrease (^)
> So dropped it back down to 1692 since that got me the best NB and HT overclock.
> And worked on my timings. going from 9-11-9-27,1T to 8-9-8-27,1T made a massive difference to the ram tests and 0.08 in cinebench.
> Running out of things to optermise. Had 2 new OCZ SSD's show up but both were DOA so now have to wait for replacement before I can change my OS to raid 0.
> 
> 
> 
> Good info, i personally use samsung 830 what ocz you running, there are quirky
> 
> I played around a bit with my oc, thrse chips are interesting, *from what i have gatheref on the uarch is that bosting the single thread makes the biggest difference,* any one with a high oc wanna confirm my hypothosis
> 
> I wonder if steamroller with the 2 prefetch per module corrects that
> 
> I see how vishera is what bd was supposed to be, is it safe to say you guys have found the bottle neck on the uarch yet
Click to expand...

Run this one by me again, in English this time.

You can not chose to "boost the single thread". Performance gain is performance gain, what it effects is everything.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> If it tickles your fancy, I posted a deal link in the deal section for Samsung 830 256gb's @ 167.99. IMO they really are top notch drives with one of the best track records period. ;p
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1326470/macmall-samsung-830-series-256gb-mz-7pc256b-ww-for-167-99-w-free-ship
> I have 2 on the way, will post an AS SSD bench on them in raid stripe on amd ahci drivers in win7 once they are here.


Live in NZ so there arnt many good deals around or places that ship here.
Already got 1 SSD which iv got windows on, But its only got 1GB left. Use to have 9GB but all the BF3 updates have filled it lol.
For any one intrested iv been using BF3 for testing the stability of the ram and new timings have held out good.

2 hours of BF3 has done

21GB of disk reads
2GB of disk writes lol.


----------



## erase

I can run my ram at either:

1866 with 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v

1600 with 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v

I brought my ram exclusively so I could match the native 1866 of Vishera. Although now I thinking maybe slow with tight timing could be better?
Which speed/timing above do you think would be better?


----------



## cssorkinman

I saw a big improvement ( over 20 seconds) in my sp32m times going from 1866 to 2100 CL9 with a little bit looser timings on the rest.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I can run my ram at either:
> 1866 with 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v
> 1600 with 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v
> I brought my ram exclusively so I could match the native 1866 of Vishera. Although now I thinking maybe slow with tight timing could be better?
> Which speed/timing above do you think would be better?


My input to this is that I have been trying out several ram kits from 1600,1866,2000, and 2133. it appears that the Vishera IMC seems to respond slightly better to tighter timings than higher frequency. of course there is a line where they cross but thus far it seems to be the case. I hope others will chime in and corroborate or offer a different experience.
My 2 cents


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I can run my ram at either:
> 1866 with 9-10-9-28 @ 1.5v
> 1600 with 7-8-7-20 @ 1.65v
> I brought my ram exclusively so I could match the native 1866 of Vishera. Although now I thinking maybe slow with tight timing could be better?
> Which speed/timing above do you think would be better?


For me, on my 8350, I was pulling better memory benches on [email protected] than anything higher clocked with loser timings, 1866 would likely be pretty good if you could time it at 8-8or9-8-22-1t and may net slightly lower latency and about the same bandwidth.


----------



## erase

Not sure about 1866, does not seem to respond that well even with voltage. I could try again, I think I was messing with the HT and NB at 2400 which might be making it fail memory tests.

I think I might be able to do a max of 2133 with 10-11-10-28


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Not sure about 1866, does not seem to respond that well even with voltage. I could try again, I think I was messing with the HT and NB at 2400 which might be making it fail memory tests.
> I think I might be able to do a max of 2133 with 10-11-10-28


My benchmarks on ripjawsx at those timings at that clock were worse than the tight on 1600, which is why I run my 2133 mem @ 1600 instead.


----------



## erase

I have had another go at 1866 with timings of 8-9-8-22 (like you recommended) using 1.65v, appears to be passing memory tests for the last 15 minutes. I have left the HT/NB at stock, appears to have made the difference between passing or fail.

Do you think that 1866 @ 8-9-8-22 should out class 1600 @ 7-8-7-20

btw. I am using G.Skill Ares 1866 ram which has a stock of 9-10-9-28, this stuff does not the RAS to CAS to be lowered, thus why I have all the other overclocks with a higher RAS to CAS value.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have had another go at 1866 with timings of 8-9-8-22 (like you recommended) using 1.65v, appears to be passing memory tests for the last 15 minutes. I have left the HT/NB at stock, appears to have made the difference between passing or fail.
> Do you think that 1866 @ 8-9-8-22 should out class 1600 @ 7-8-7-20
> btw. I am using G.Skill Ares 1866 ram which has a stock of 9-10-9-28, this stuff does not the RAS to CAS to be lowered, thus why I have all the other overclocks with a higher RAS to CAS value.


If you have aida64, I would like to see a cache&memory benchmark at those timings at 1866.


----------



## erase

I thought it was stable with memtest but I was wrong, once I got into windows it started acting up all crazy. Although I did manage to get a screen dump before it took a memory dump








Please be aware the score is likely affected by the slower overclock of 4.4GHz.



And I have this as well, I pushed up the FSB so I could change the memory as close as possible, as I figured it can't be to far away from the stable limit if it can do somewhat tight timings at 1600MHz therefore I brought the memory speed up to 1800MHz and the core clock to 4.5GHz


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I thought it was stable but I was wrong, once I got into windows it started acting up all crazy. Although I did manage to get a screen dump before it took a memory dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be aware the score is likely affected by the slower overclock of 4.4GHz.


If you could get those timings to be stable then I would say its a "slight" bit better than [email protected], same reason I couldn't do it is my 2133 ram wouldn't rock tight timings at 1866 stable either.


----------



## FlanK3r

*Today is finally the right time to part II, test with AMD Vishera FX*

INTRODUCTION
After a long time I finally got to the being playing with the new processor Vishera FX. Generally processor rather exceeded my expectations. His performance in practice is everywhere higher than the Zambezi FX and also improved the potential for clocking and of course due to the power consumption of the MHZ clock. I'm quite pleased with the power consumption after considerable overclocking, which is actually quite a bit lower.
Roughly speaking, the new FX processor at the same clock offers a 3-25% higher performance than the previous generation of FX processor. In the most common case, the differences of about 10-15%. That's not bad for a simply architecture refresh on the same production process. The processor has been in the eye only these tiny changes and I think that has been streamlined many processes (bugs removed) from the previous concept. Even this, however, counts, and so Vishera Bulldozer is already more capable the bulldozer to the masses.
But now let's take the motherboard Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, a description of you may have read two months ago, it is in principle perhaps the very best piece of hardware processors Bulldozer for Vishera I uploaded already newer BIOS, otherwise the set is fully identical.









*selection Test*
I tested on these programs. Unfortunately, for reasons of time, I got more demanding, but all the practical tests, we were able to see some world-class reviews ( example www.hardware.fr ). Even so, I have included several graphs to compare and Vishera Zambezi FX to their default values and then after maximum "stable" overclocking. Individual tests include benchmarks:
Memory subtests: Aida64, MaxxMem
Calculation of pi: very oldschool superpi 16M, newer wprime 32M a 64M, older PiFast aka Hexus, modern MaxxPI a System stability tester used two methods by focusing on one core.
3Dmarky a games test: 3D06, 3Dvantage, 3D11, DosBox, Unigine Heaven DX11
Rendering: Cinebench R10, Cinebench R11.5, POV-Ray 3.7
Video: x264 4.0, x264 FHD
CPU complex test: Fritzchess benchmark, CPU 3Dmark Vantage, Physics 3Dmark 11, Geekbench, UCbench
Working with files compression and decompression: Winrar 4.20, 7-zip

*Graphs*
*So first joint charts, where both FXs side by side...*
3Dmark 11 -purely score for the processor









Memory subtests in AIDA64, more MB/s is better









Rendering in POV-Ray









Elderly x87 SuperPi (interesting that I came to you the result of default better for Vishera, though SuperPi is Vishera processor for some unknown reason, or worse your efficiencyu)









*The greater part, however, graphs associates Vishera look at the results on nominal settings against a maximum overclocking.*
CPU score









You have full 3DMark tests and results









Memory test MaxxMem in bandwith GB/s









Scores in Cinebench R10 for one and all working and computational benchmark kernels Nuclearus.









A také novější Cinebench R11.5









Complex test Geekbench a Fritzchess









SuperPi may be counted as using other alternatives. System Stability Tester can do it through one or more cores and with different way ... MaxxPi loaded with all cores and utilizes the newer instructions, there was a meaningful calculation of the 8M places.









Wprime loads all cores, PiFast was not ...









Ucbench used to calculate both brute force and in podvýpočtu then some newer SSE instructions









DosBox uses very low resolution benchmark Quake1 is thus dependent on brute force single core CPU without much optimization. Unigine Heaven running on the contrary, FHD resolution with DX11.









Winrar and 7-zip indicate the strength of compression and decompression. This is after OC, especially with 7-zip, really huge.

















X264 in the second passage is representative videoencoding









*Overclocking*
Overclocking is a chapter that offers most of the articles also often differs term "stability" as well as the methodology of determining stability. I think it is not strictly necessary to worry processor 10h in the most brutal tests of stability. Stability is for me to state computer assembly from the perspective of the user, in any application where there are no crashes, restarts and OS freezing after a period of use. For some it may be constantly running Folding @ Home, for another 3h PRIME95 and for some stability in online games ... I tested the 30min AMD Overdrive stability test. From my perspective, this is a very Uptake test, where you can select different parts of load that we want to test or classically tick everything and have a complete test stability
The alpha and omega of AMD processor temperature. Still I have to repeat over and over and temperature, temperature, temperature. If we follow Coretemp, FX cores temperature should not exceed the long term value of 70 ° C (this is in reality the CPU still around 85!). The following, however, we keep the temperature the better. Example. The default settings and low overclocking we can afford to keep the temperature and 70C will see without instability. But if we on the maximum of the CPU clock, there us already this temperature can limit. 4.9 GHz and a temperature of 70 C does not bode well for a while everything will be okay, gradually we will see probably error. However, if at the same clock and voltage reaches a temperature knock to 60 C, I'm sure that the processor will be fully stable. It must be really good cooling - high quality cooler with pushl-pull fan (the bigger the flow, the better) and sprite or mainstream allinone like Corsair H70 etc.
Because of this I got to the beautiful 5010 MHz! It could indeed take over, and 4950 MHz to put the clock tuning, where temperatures are not as much of a problem. It is a higher average, but on the internet I've seen a few better.

The overclocking is also related small chapter I love above all, and the maximum overclock for benchmarks. Here I got an additional 200 MHz up Cinebench I even went through with efforts to 5240 MHz! Below is a short video jerky quality (probably nerves as I was tight







) and below some pictures.






















*Undervolting at stock clocks*
Not as we see chapter of undervolting. And with the attendant decrease in consumption. For many, it is more interesting than the actual overclocking. And also because he devoted an integral part of the text and images. As you can see in the first picture in the load voltage declined in CPU-Z at 1212 V.


http://imgur.com/XUDRN


Another image is already the completed 30-minute state of stability, I opened it AI Suite II to see realistically set voltage to the load, the idle voltage shown in CPU-Z (but I do not know why the new CPU-Z does not appear here podtaktování cores ...) . What is even more interesting and beneficial of undervolting is sometimes higher performance! This is due to the fact that the frequency of the processor in the base varies between 4000-4200 MHz and is subject to TDP of CPU. The lower voltage consumption is obviously reduced and thus the load is often a multi-threaded processor 4100 MHz frequency.


http://imgur.com/TKSGh


*Power consumption*
And how everything is reflected in consumption? Meant, what is the consumption in the base, and when overclockingor undervolting ground state? Well.









Among states in idled are not significant differences. Approximately 3W savings even worth mentioning. Basically, the entire assembly during exercise tells about 232 W. After overclocking over the 5 GHz consumption increased, but the processor is not as uncomfortable hungry as FX Zambezi. Consumption grew by "only" 83W! This is about more than 70W less than the FX-8150 at a frequency of about 4880 MHz with the same line-up! If the processor to operate default values of frequencies, we are able to save with undervolting decent 36W. With longer tweaking of CPU voltage VDD and CPUNB would be still some Watts knocked down. All, of course, also depends on the length of the processor.

Crosshair combo with Vishera FX-8300 can be recommended to all fans who are looking for maximum platform at AMD. The board will delight stability, widgets (fastboot, diretckey, post display, etc.), software, build quality and components fitted, fully digital cascade (DRAM and CPU), processor FX-8350 offers very good indeed multithreaded performance and respectable single thread, finally overcomes him with confidence Phenom II (mainly in practical use and gaming). Is definitely a huge plus overclock with good cooling and definitely my plus earn significantly lower power consumption for overclocking than the last bulldozer.


----------



## Deedot78

Thanks for Tip. Much better now, it was stumping me.



Got Vcore down to 1.41 for 4.6.


----------



## utnorris

@ Flank3r - Would you put the CHV-Z above the regular CHV and UD7 for overclocking and ease of use or are they about the same?


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> That's a difference of a little under .4%. I would say that's pretty damn consistent. When I would not change priority on my old i7 920, I would usually see it bounce between 6.6 and 6.5, which is a 1.5% difference.


It didn't make any difference at all for me. I get 8.31 consistently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedot78*
> 
> 
> Add me please.
> Im using RASA XPC 360. Temp are fine, chip just wont budge anymore.


A chip that's worse than mine, woohoo!!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedot78*
> 
> Thanks for Tip. Much better now, it was stumping me.
> 
> Got Vcore down to 1.41 for 4.6.


Ah, god damn it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deedot78

LOL, And im still working on my clocks. I was using a boatload of VCORE.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Thanks @ Flank3r, very nice info and tests. Thanks for also confirming my estimates I made a while back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'm going to estimate that a good starting baseline with these chips, would be
> - 4Ghz @ 1.2v (maybe even less)
> - It would be nice to see it at 4.8Ghz @ 1.35v and under 50c on a decent Air Cooler. My 8150 that was 30% less effecient could do 4.8Ghz at 1.44v
> Going to guess they would top out around 5.5Ghz under water @ around 1.55v


Also by reading a lot of other overclocks on these forums, I'm starting to wonder....
a) Low Voltage overclocks on these chips seem almost entirely Chipset Based (Cooler running chipsets require much less CPU voltage)
b) Chipset temperatures over a certain threshhold cause a need for really high VCore during overclocks.
c) How effective would a Chipset Waterblock be on PileDriver? (6Ghz Overclclock stable?)

This is all a guess, but it might be worth looking into. Putting a fan over the chipset may not be enough either, if the heat transfer to the Heatsink isn't great.
I'd recommend for anyone having high VCore issues to repaste the Chipset Heatsinks.

It's also worth mentioning that they are not always installed properly as well. For example
- Crosshair IV Formula and Exteme both had an issue where they used the wrong size stand-off under the heat sink. The Heat Sink, barely touched the North Bridge Chip - and would overheat during normal operation, let alone Overclocking.


----------



## Clockster

Hey guys.

So I took the plunge and just ordered an FX8350.
Unfortunately the only board available to me right now as the ASRock Extreme 4, would you guys recommend it?

Edit: Also what ram would you guys recommend?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Run this one by me again, in English this time.
> You can not chose to "boost the single thread". Performance gain is performance gain, what it effects is everything.


my bad yes it effects everything rather I was speaking of comparison between thuban and buldozer/piledriver where thubans loved higher NB (more or less on mobo) what i was trying to get at is seems like the limitation is on chip and not on board

as i said i am seeing a lot of single core boost with the multi rather than fsb and ram, in short i am asking if we know what portion of the architecture is the bottle neck.. if its the prefetcher or something else


----------



## kzone75

Installed the FX 8320 about 5 mins ago.. http://valid.canardpc.com/2581366

Geekbench 8320
Geekbench 8120

I didn't reset the BIOS at all during the switch..

Cinebench single 1.19 (runs on all cores..?)
multi core 7.68
OpenGL 78.08


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks @ Flank3r, very nice info and tests. Thanks for also confirming my estimates I made a while back.
> Also by reading a lot of other overclocks on these forums, I'm starting to wonder....
> a) Low Voltage overclocks on these chips seem almost entirely Chipset Based (Cooler running chipsets require much less CPU voltage)
> b) Chipset temperatures over a certain threshhold cause a need for really high VCore during overclocks.
> c) How effective would a Chipset Waterblock be on PileDriver? (6Ghz Overclclock stable?)
> This is all a guess, but it might be worth looking into. Putting a fan over the chipset may not be enough either, if the heat transfer to the Heatsink isn't great.
> I'd recommend for anyone having high VCore issues to repaste the Chipset Heatsinks.
> It's also worth mentioning that they are not always installed properly as well. For example
> - Crosshair IV Formula and Exteme both had an issue where they used the wrong size stand-off under the heat sink. The Heat Sink, barely touched the North Bridge Chip - and would overheat during normal operation, let alone Overclocking.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CR,
> The first thing I do on a new build is to remove the heatsink assembly and replace the TIM. for whatever reason even the high end boards seem to use a lower grade TIM or thermal pad and replacing it always drops temps by 7-15c. you can WB the board (VRM,NB) but a spot fan will suffice. I did this on both my CVF and UD7 and OC temps ran no higher than low 40c's under heavy OC loads.
> 
> 6GHz will only be reached with exotic cooling. (DICE, very powerful TEC,. LN2, and I read that a guy was able to do it with a phase change unit) I have my 8350 under three high quality rads (1 x 45mm x 360mm, 1 x 45mm x 240mm, 1 x 45mm x 120mm) and dual D5 pumps (dedicated to CPU cooling)
> For *most* Vishera chips, under quality water cooling, around 5.0-5.2 is what they have to offer. I just got 5.3GHz stable on mine, but I believe I got an exceptional chip.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that they are not always installed properly as well. For example
> - Crosshair IV Formula and Exteme both had an issue where they used the wrong size stand-off under the heat sink. The Heat Sink, barely touched the North Bridge Chip - and would overheat during normal operation, let alone Overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> yep I had one of those and had to mod the standoffs on mine. I knew about the issue before mine showed up and was looking for it. The heatsink wasn't even making contact with the NB chip.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Flank3r - Would you put the CHV-Z above the regular CHV and UD7 for overclocking and ease of use or are they about the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ UT, I will throw my 2 cents in here as I own both the CVF and the UD7. (rev 1.1) with both the FX-8150 and FX-8350 I got slightly higher OC's with the UD7. I went with the UD7 for its PCIE slot availability and arrangement because I'm a quad GPU guy. ( i did run quad CF on the CVF with a passive PCIE riser, but kind of a pain in the ***)The CVF and UD7 are both 8+2 power phase setups (the CVF 'Z' is 8+2+2) I will be trying the 'Z' out here soon. That aside they are very close in performance so it comes down to features you prefer, color scheme, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## utnorris

Thanks for the info Red1776. I will probably just bite the bullet and order the UD7. Worst case is I just sell it if i don't like it.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Hey CR,
> The first thing I do on a new build is to remove the heatsink assembly and replace the TIM. for whatever reason even the high end boards seem to use a lower grade TIM or thermal pad and replacing it always drops temps by 7-15c. you can WB the board (VRM,NB) but a spot fan will suffice. I did this on both my CVF and UD7 and OC temps ran no higher than low 40c's under heavy OC loads.
> 
> 6GHz will only be reached with exotic cooling. (DICE, very powerful TEC,. LN2, and I read that a guy was able to do it with a phase change unit) I have my 8350 under three high quality rads (1 x 45mm x 360mm, 1 x 45mm x 240mm, 1 x 45mm x 120mm) and dual D5 pumps (dedicated to CPU cooling)
> For most Vishera chips, under quality water cooling, around 5.0-5.2 is what they have to offer. I just got 5.3GHz stable on mine, but I believe I got an exceptional chip.


Thanks for the info Red1776.

I repasted my Gigabyte Board, but temps were still not that great even with a fan. (Dropped from 70 Celsius to 59ish) It at least it let me run a 4.8Ghz daily on my Dozer. (8150)

So would you say then that keeping the chipset and VRM's around 40 Celsius can reduce your required VCore on Piledriver?

My thoughts on throwing a WaterBlock on the Chipset and VRM's was to crank up the voltage on those to see if it can push the CPU more.
But if the fan and repaste alone can keep temps around 40 Celsius, maybe it's worth pushing it a little on air, to see how much the VCore can be lowered. (Not saying to increase the Overclock on the NB/HTT, just a bit more of a voltage bump)

Quote:


> A Couple Examples pulled from the OP's OC Listing
> 
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ @ 1.5v* Regular 23 200 GA-970A-UD3 / 1.1 / F7 - *(No VRM Heat Sink, Poor GB Paste)*
> 
> FX-8320 *4.6GHZ @ 1.47v* 23 200 MSI 990FXA-GD65/Rev2/V19.9 - *(Fancy MSI Heat Sinks. But they generally don't seat well)*
> 
> VS
> 
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.356v*Sabertooth 990FX/Rev1/1604Bios
> 
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.418v*Sabertooth 990FX / R2.0 / 1006
> *This is not an ASUS vs Others comparison. But the Sabertooth have been shown to be consistenly built well.*
> 
> Not sure if these were Brute Force Overclocks. But it would be interesting to know if it is a chipset overheat issue causing the need for this type of VCore. Or if some of these chips are actually just poor overclockers.


----------



## wolvers

Don't forget my 8320 on an R2 saber with watercooling, replaced TIM on board heatsink and low temps. Still needs 1.55v for 4.8ghz. Some are just better clockers than others. It's the silicon lottery.

I'm talking proper stable as well, how many in the OP really are?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Don't forget my 8320 on an R2 saber with watercooling, replaced TIM on board heatsink and low temps. Still needs 1.55v for 4.8ghz. Some are just better clockers than others. It's the silicon lottery.
> I'm talking proper stable as well, how many in the OP really are?


That's a great point , so subjective and probably as much a gauge of owner honesty as anything.


----------



## Entp

Absolutely deplorable temps @ 4.5 GHz with stock vCore and LLC set to Medium.

GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev. 1.1
Corsair H80

Bad silicon?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Don't forget my 8320 on an R2 saber with watercooling, replaced TIM on board heatsink and low temps. Still needs 1.55v for 4.8ghz. Some are just better clockers than others. It's the silicon lottery.
> I'm talking proper stable as well, how many in the OP really are?


That's true. It's possible that not all the listed entries in the OP are 100% Stable.

There is no doubt that the Silicon Lottery plays a part in VCore. Is it responsible for a 0.09v difference? Highly doubtful.

@ Wolvers - have you tried any of the new BIOS's to see if that helps? I see there is another new one today too, 1201


----------



## cssorkinman

If you are going to compare voltages at a given clock, it would be best to use the voltage under load? Non LLC boards are going to have to run at a higher Vcore at idle than non LLC boards, correct?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A Couple Examples pulled from the OP's OC Listing
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ @ 1.5v* Regular 23 200 GA-970A-UD3 / 1.1 / F7 - *(No VRM Heat Sink, Poor GB Paste)*
> FX-8320 *4.6GHZ @ 1.47v* 23 200 MSI 990FXA-GD65/Rev2/V19.9 - *(Fancy MSI Heat Sinks. But they generally don't seat well)*
> VS
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.356v*Sabertooth 990FX/Rev1/1604Bios
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.418v*Sabertooth 990FX / R2.0 / 1006
> *This is not an ASUS vs Others comparison. But the Sabertooth have been shown to be consistenly built well.*
> Not sure if these were Brute Force Overclocks. But it would be interesting to know if it is a chipset overheat issue causing the need for this type of VCore. Or if some of these chips are actually just poor overclockers.
Click to expand...

The GA-970A-UD3 DOES have vrm heat sinks, in fact the same exact ones as the GA-990FXA-UD3. Same exact 8+2 phases too. Oh and I put 1.5v since that's what it needs in the bios. It only needed 1.44v in windows to be 100% stable. It goes to 1.44v on load due to vdroop.

And also, after putting up my pll voltage, I only need 1.4v (probably less, have not tested) for that 4.6ghz. I'm at 4.8ghz at 1.47v in windows now.


----------



## Krusher33

Shouldn't have 8320 in that comparison either. It's known by now that the 8320's need more voltage than the 8350 for same speeds.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> The GA-970A-UD3 DOES have vrm heat sinks, in fact the same exact ones as the GA-990FXA-UD3. Same exact 8+2 phases too. Oh and I put 1.5v since that's what it needs in the bios. It only needed 1.44v in windows to be 100% stable. It goes to 1.44v on load due to vdroop.
> And also, after putting up my pll voltage, I only need 1.4v (probably less, have not tested) for that 4.6ghz. I'm at 4.8ghz at 1.47v in windows now.


My mistake. I looked up the GA-970A-DS3 Rev 1.1. So your board is a Rev 1.0 without LLC? It was the listing of Rev 1.1 that threw me off









Also, 4.6Ghz @ 1.4 is very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Shouldn't have 8320 in that comparison either. It's known by now that the 8320's need more voltage than the 8350 for same speeds.


It's neither a comparison of Motherboard Quality, or an Overclockers capebility. The point of listing the two different CPU models on different boards with a similar overclock at nearly the same voltage was to ask the question: "Is there another factor on these chipsets that is causing the increased voltage?"

** also in the example. It's the 8320 that is using less power than the 8350


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> The GA-970A-UD3 DOES have vrm heat sinks, in fact the same exact ones as the GA-990FXA-UD3. Same exact 8+2 phases too. Oh and I put 1.5v since that's what it needs in the bios. It only needed 1.44v in windows to be 100% stable. It goes to 1.44v on load due to vdroop.
> And also, after putting up my pll voltage, I only need 1.4v (probably less, have not tested) for that 4.6ghz. I'm at 4.8ghz at 1.47v in windows now.


That almost exactly what I'm finding with my non LLC board look at this :


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> My mistake. I looked up the GA-970A-DS3 Rev 1.1. So your board is a Rev 1.0 without LLC? It was the listing of Rev 1.1 that threw me off


It's the Rev 1.1 with LLC, but the LLC on this is stupid lol. There's only two options: Regular and Ultra.

Basically if you set 1.5v in bios you get to choose: "in loads do you want 1.4v with regular or 1.6v on extreme in windows? While idle, do you want 1.6v with regular or 1.4v with extreme?"


----------



## bmgjet

Why is my level 2 cache read so slow?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 
> Why is my level 2 cache read so slow?


That actually looks about right for how these bench l2.


----------



## Krusher33

Shouldn't it be higher than L3 though?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Shouldn't it be higher than L3 though?


You would think, but none of my benches on any setting did any better, it only seems to outshine l3 in copy and write, read may be suffering due to module design.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Shouldn't it be higher than L3 though?


Exactly my thought,
Been trying some more settings and NB/HT overclocking brings it up slowly until 2.58nb and 3ht. Then it starts going back down.

Maybe thats one of the areas PD could do with improvement.
Having a slow L2 read must be holding a few things back.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Exactly my thought,
> Been trying some more settings and NB/HT overclocking brings it up slowly until 2.58nb and 3ht. Then it starts going back down.
> Maybe thats one of the areas PD could do with improvement.
> Having a slow L2 read must be holding a few things back.


There's definitely some sort of bottleneck with the CPUNB. My guess is that the IMC can't handle RAM speeds past the point that we're all seeing scaling in frequency. When we tighten up the timings, we're actually tightening up the IMC and the RAM. I'm thinking it's a similar situation to when a GPU is PCIe limited (like running at 1x). It doesn't matter how far you overclock the GPU, it's not going to get data fast enough so overclocking the isn't going to improve performance. There's probably some part of Piledriver that can't get data from the CPU to RAM fast enough, so overclocking the RAM doesn't increase bandwidth, since something else is holding everything back.

That's just a guess though. There definitely is a bottle neck somewhere, it's the only logical explanation for why bandwidth isn't scaling with higher frequency RAM while it scales on Intel. The fact that CPUNB overclocking doesn't help is quite worrying. The bottleneck is probably something you can't fix with more clock speed, which would explain why CPUNB and RAM frequency overclocking yields very little results after a certain threshold.

Hopefully whatever it is AMD fixes. I also think this bottleneck is very, very visible in Aida Photoworxx benchmark (but I wouldn't mind if someone else could confirm it as well. The AIDA64 page says that it is designed to test for bandwidth problems, and my 5ghz FX 8350 scores the same as FX 8150 stock.

I hope they fix it in the next iteration and that we get Steamroller in 2013 or early 2014 and PD 2.0 has some improvements here. It's definitely got to be holding Piledriver back in lots of workloads.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks for the info Red1776.
> I repasted my Gigabyte Board, but temps were still not that great even with a fan. (Dropped from 70 Celsius to 59ish) It at least it let me run a 4.8Ghz daily on my Dozer. (8150)
> So would you say then that keeping the chipset and VRM's around 40 Celsius can reduce your required VCore on Piledriver?
> My thoughts on throwing a WaterBlock on the Chipset and VRM's was to crank up the voltage on those to see if it can push the CPU more.
> But if the fan and repaste alone can keep temps around 40 Celsius, maybe it's worth pushing it a little on air, to see how much the VCore can be lowered. (Not saying to increase the Overclock on the NB/HTT, just a bit more of a voltage bump)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A Couple Examples pulled from the OP's OC Listing
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ @ 1.5v* Regular 23 200 GA-970A-UD3 / 1.1 / F7 - *(No VRM Heat Sink, Poor GB Paste)*
> FX-8320 *4.6GHZ @ 1.47v* 23 200 MSI 990FXA-GD65/Rev2/V19.9 - *(Fancy MSI Heat Sinks. But they generally don't seat well)*
> VS
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.356v*Sabertooth 990FX/Rev1/1604Bios
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.418v*Sabertooth 990FX / R2.0 / 1006
> *This is not an ASUS vs Others comparison. But the Sabertooth have been shown to be consistenly built well.*
> Not sure if these were Brute Force Overclocks. But it would be interesting to know if it is a chipset overheat issue causing the need for this type of VCore. Or if some of these chips are actually just poor overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be clear about something guys. I am talking about the CVF and the *UD7* The UD3 has completely different and small VRM/NB heatsinks. I was not saying that anybody will get the same results with the UD3.
> as far as temps having an efffect on OC voltage, It certainly seems as if it does. I have not logged that as a study but it makes sense. Heat raises resistance. and it seems to me that when I keep the NB cooler I have been able to dial the voltage to it down a notch or it has been more stable. (again assumes all else is equal) I don't know if you want to invest the $$$ on WC'ing the chipset on a $140 board or not. If the TIM dropped it 11c a fan on it should drop it at least another 10c which would get you in the 40c's range. Sorry about the confusion. I was talking about the UD7 specifically which has a monster two part heatsink and is heatpiped. This fan has worked well for me on the NB. its quiet and doesn't blow up the looks of your machine too badly.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233016
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> There's definitely some sort of bottleneck with the CPUNB. My guess is that the IMC can't handle RAM speeds past the point that we're all seeing scaling in frequency. When we tighten up the timings, we're actually tightening up the IMC and the RAM. I'm thinking it's a similar situation to when a GPU is PCIe limited (like running at 1x). It doesn't matter how far you overclock the GPU, it's not going to get data fast enough so overclocking the isn't going to improve performance. There's probably some part of Piledriver that can't get data from the CPU to RAM fast enough, so overclocking the RAM doesn't increase bandwidth, since something else is holding everything back.
> That's just a guess though. There definitely is a bottle neck somewhere, it's the only logical explanation for why bandwidth isn't scaling with higher frequency RAM while it scales on Intel. The fact that CPUNB overclocking doesn't help is quite worrying. The bottleneck is probably something you can't fix with more clock speed, which would explain why CPUNB and RAM frequency overclocking yields very little results after a certain threshold.
> Hopefully whatever it is AMD fixes. I also think this bottleneck is very, very visible in Aida Photoworxx benchmark (but I wouldn't mind if someone else could confirm it as well. The AIDA64 page says that it is designed to test for bandwidth problems, and my 5ghz FX 8350 scores the same as FX 8150 stock.
> I hope they fix it in the next iteration and that we get Steamroller in 2013 or early 2014 and PD 2.0 has some improvements here. It's definitely got to be holding Piledriver back in lots of workloads.


HA! you basically put into better words of what I was trying say last night.. in addition didn't have time today.

Now that i have the time too review I see that for Steamroller that they are doubling the Decoder that will work individually for the integer scheduler and cooperatively with the floating point. I wonder if this is what is actually holding back piledriver from achieving better scaling.

http://technewspedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/12248_steamroller-arquitectura.jpg

I think you nailed it on the spot of what the issue is.. now i guess its time to figure out exactly what portion of the architecture thats causing it


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> There's definitely some sort of bottleneck with the CPUNB. My guess is that the IMC can't handle RAM speeds past the point that we're all seeing scaling in frequency. When we tighten up the timings, we're actually tightening up the IMC and the RAM. I'm thinking it's a similar situation to when a GPU is PCIe limited (like running at 1x). It doesn't matter how far you overclock the GPU, it's not going to get data fast enough so overclocking the isn't going to improve performance. There's probably some part of Piledriver that can't get data from the CPU to RAM fast enough, so overclocking the RAM doesn't increase bandwidth, since something else is holding everything back.
> That's just a guess though. There definitely is a bottle neck somewhere, it's the only logical explanation for why bandwidth isn't scaling with higher frequency RAM while it scales on Intel. The fact that CPUNB overclocking doesn't help is quite worrying. The bottleneck is probably something you can't fix with more clock speed, which would explain why CPUNB and RAM frequency overclocking yields very little results after a certain threshold.
> Hopefully whatever it is AMD fixes. I also think this bottleneck is very, very visible in Aida Photoworxx benchmark (but I wouldn't mind if someone else could confirm it as well. The AIDA64 page says that it is designed to test for bandwidth problems, and my 5ghz FX 8350 scores the same as FX 8150 stock.
> I hope they fix it in the next iteration and that we get Steamroller in 2013 or early 2014 and PD 2.0 has some improvements here. It's definitely got to be holding Piledriver back in lots of workloads.


My exact thoughts.
Its something they have done going from BD to PD as well.

I imagine it wouldn't be too hard for them to fix in revision 2 of PD since SR looks to be delayed.


----------



## Demonkev666

L2 is low because it's write through from L1, the buffer is only 4Kbytes.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My input to this is that I have been trying out several ram kits from 1600,1866,2000, and 2133. it appears that the Vishera IMC seems to respond slightly better to tighter timings than higher frequency. of course there is a line where they cross but thus far it seems to be the case. I hope others will chime in and corroborate or offer a different experience.
> My 2 cents


Red, since you've actually tested a number of different ram speed vs. timing combinations, where did you find the 'sweet spot'? Which ram config yielded what you consider to be the optimal balance? Optimal throughput?

Thanks in advance. My 8350 is on its way finally. Motherboard and ram are my next considerations. Just can't decide which motherboard to get. It'll probably not be Asus, since my bios-flashed graphics card won't post on the only Asus board I've tried so far (M5A99FX Pro 2.0). Too bad, because it seems like a very nice motherboard. Northbridge chip actually seems properly cooled on it. Oh hell, maybe I'll suck it up and run the 7950 with the factory bios and just overclock it with software. I just hate doing that with a video card with a dual-bios, but the properly cooled northbridge is important to me.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> My exact thoughts.
> Its something they have done going from BD to PD as well.
> I imagine it wouldn't be too hard for them to fix in revision 2 of PD since SR looks to be delayed.


Jim Keller has probably already sketched out several simple cache/pipeline/branch prediction changes on a napkin that'll boost the per clock/memory bandwidth efficiency of Piledriver by 20-30% while he was having a coffee









If AMD gets it produced on .28 nanometer, we might see 10-15% clock rate increase as well as lower power consumption.


----------



## os2wiz

2581881_002.png 4k .png file
here is my validation

2581881.png 109k .png file


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Red, since you've actually tested a number of different ram speed vs. timing combinations, where did you find the 'sweet spot'? Which ram config yielded what you consider to be the optimal balance? Optimal throughput?
> Thanks in advance. My 8350 is on its way finally. Motherboard and ram are my next considerations. Just can't decide which motherboard to get. It'll probably not be Asus, since my bios-flashed graphics card won't post on the only Asus board I've tried so far (M5A99FX Pro 2.0). Too bad, because it seems like a very nice motherboard. Northbridge chip actually seems properly cooled on it. Oh hell, maybe I'll suck it up and run the 7950 with the factory bios and just overclock it with software. I just hate doing that with a video card with a dual-bios, but the properly cooled northbridge is important to me.


I have been following along since the thread took a turn into memory scaling and not sure what to make of it yet. I have a lot more I am going to run bench/program wise, but for example in the case of a bench like Wprime 2.09 and Handbrake the best results were with the fastest memory (in this case Mushkin Redline 2133) the NB and HT don't need to be hyperclocked. I have mine at 2400 and 2600 respectively. needless to say some of these scenarios that I am reading are a bit perplexing. I reviewed the Trinity APU's (A10-5800) and A8-5700) and the L3-less counterparts scaled tremendously
That was the long way of saying I don't know why some folks are getting negative scaling. I have seen some posts with people cranking up the frequency, but with very loose timings. A friend of mine found that on a reset of the system his BIOS defaulted to T2 rather than T1 so there are a lot of unknowns here. Time to put together a comprehensive spreadsheet i guess.


----------



## sdlvx

I would really, really like to find a game where PD does poorly compared to Intel and then start tweaking things to see where we can get some improvement. It has to be a game that is actually beating on FX, not just some poorly optimized x87 loving piece of **** like Skyrim. Does anyone have any ideas? We are really caught up in synthetics and memory but there has to be somewhere where PD has a bottleneck for games that we can tweak on.

EDIT: I found something pretty awesome: http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Intel-Compiler-Patcher-Download-154486.html

EDIT 2: it ended up a little bit faster than without the patch, but within margin of error.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I would really, really like to find a game where PD does poorly compared to Intel and then start tweaking things to see where we can get some improvement. It has to be a game that is actually beating on FX, not just some poorly optimized x87 loving piece of **** like Skyrim. Does anyone have any ideas? We are really caught up in synthetics and memory but there has to be somewhere where PD has a bottleneck for games that we can tweak on.
> EDIT: I found something pretty awesome: http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Intel-Compiler-Patcher-Download-154486.html
> EDIT 2: it ended up a little bit faster than without the patch, but within margin of error.


Unable to do a proper bench right now, but can confirm that cinebench 11.5 can be patched with this method.

If anyone cares to know more about it, in the past ICC has been known to cripple amd performance via processor detection, you can find information on this searching for Agner's CPU blog. The patcher disables the cpu check.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

My knowledge on AMD cpu tech is limited, but does the PD series of chips have anything similar to Intel Quick Sync tech built in to them? I run some heavy video encoding work, and bounce between software and QS encoding. One of the main reasons I haven't changed to a 3930k is because of Quick Sync, but if the PD chips had a similar system running would it be comparable to the Ivy?

Also does anyone have a link to a clock to clock comparison of a 8350 vs 3770k for something like Handbrake? Would love to check them out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> My knowledge on AMD cpu tech is limited, but does the PD series of chips have anything similar to Intel Quick Sync tech built in to them? I run some heavy video encoding work, and bounce between software and QS encoding. One of the main reasons I haven't changed to a 3930k is because of Quick Sync, but if the PD chips had a similar system running would it be comparable to the Ivy?
> Also does anyone have a link to a clock to clock comparison of a 8350 vs 3770k for something like Handbrake? Would love to check them out.


Heres an idea for you

http://m.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-11.html


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Heres an idea for you
> http://m.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-11.html


I believe page 12 had what you meant to post. ;p
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-12.html


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I believe page 12 had what you meant to post. ;p
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-12.html


Touche darn touchscreen phones, cant wait till they have the raised touch screens ill be in heaven!


----------



## sdlvx

I wonder how handbrake works in Gentoo? Blender is more than twice as fast with the right CFLAGS from my benchmarks than in Windows. I can find out tomorrow if there's enough interest.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I believe page 12 had what you meant to post. ;p
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-12.html


Are you running only one vid card? Im trying to see if i hit a wattage barrier on my power supply


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I wonder how handbrake works in Gentoo? Blender is more than twice as fast with the right CFLAGS from my benchmarks than in Windows. I can find out tomorrow if there's enough interest.


O man my nerd senses tingle, if its good enough maybe ill have to play with wine again lol


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Are you running only one vid card? Im trying to see if i hit a wattage barrier on my power supply


Yeah, 1 video card.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Heres an idea for you
> http://m.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-11.html


I can only see 8350 @ 4.0 vs 3770k @ 3.5. So i'm guessing both at 4.6ghz = 3770k well ahead?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I can only see 8350 @ 4.0 vs 3770k @ 3.5. So i'm guessing both at 4.6ghz = 3770k well ahead?


Yeah, an oc on stock voltage (like mine) should put an 8350 above a stock 3770k or just equal to it depending on the app (in heavy threaded apps that is, still not winning in single), In cinebench this has been proven. Now against an oc'd 3770k, not as good. The oc'd 3770k will win against the oc'd 8350.

Edit: To be more clear, you would likely need a [email protected] 5.3+ (might add 5.3+ is very uncommon, people are lucky to hit 5.2) on a water loop to compete with a [email protected] due to the ipc difference.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> O man my nerd senses tingle, if its good enough maybe ill have to play with wine again lol


You would need to compile it. You don't need gentoo to do that though, you could just download the source and compile it on Ubuntu or something. There will be a make.conf file somewhere that will affect every compile with gcc and g++. You would need to find it and add these CFLAGS:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#FX-8xxx.2F6xxx.2F4xxx_.28Bulldozer.29

You need GCC 4.6 or greater though. bdver2 doesn't come until gcc 4.7, so if you have that version, you can change all the bdver1 to bdver2. You can check by going to terminal and typing

Code:



Code:


gcc --version

I compiled blender with -O3 instead of -O2. It takes a little longer to compile but the end code is faster.

I do love my FX 8350 in Gentoo though. I love it when people are like, "get ready to compile KDE, it's going to take a long time!" and it takes me like 30 minutes to upgrade from kde 4.9.2 to 4.9.3.

I might try open64 a little later, it looks like it might do some good: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_compiler_deathmatch&num=2


----------



## Solders18

I really want to squeeze more out of this chip but it requires too much voltage


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Don't forget my 8320 on an R2 saber with watercooling, replaced TIM on board heatsink and low temps. Still needs 1.55v for 4.8ghz. Some are just better clockers than others. It's the silicon lottery.
> 
> I'm talking proper stable as well, how many in the OP really are?


I've been playing PS 2 for 4-5 hours a day for several days now without shutting off my computer, Although I really should take a few hours to look at my OC again now that I have something to work off of. Maybe get a 201 FSB.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Don't forget my 8320 on an R2 saber with watercooling, replaced TIM on board heatsink and low temps. Still needs 1.55v for 4.8ghz. Some are just better clockers than others. It's the silicon lottery.
> I'm talking proper stable as well, how many in the OP really are?
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. It's possible that not all the listed entries in the OP are 100% Stable.
> 
> There is no doubt that the Silicon Lottery plays a part in VCore. Is it responsible for a 0.09v difference? *Highly doubtful.*
> 
> @ Wolvers - have you tried any of the new BIOS's to see if that helps? I see there is another new one today too, 1201
Click to expand...

Very possible. All the OCs in question are within reason of one another, and the board's BIOS and quality makes a differnce too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A Couple Examples pulled from the OP's OC Listing
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ @ 1.5v* Regular 23 200 GA-970A-UD3 / 1.1 / F7 - *(No VRM Heat Sink, Poor GB Paste)*
> FX-8320 *4.6GHZ @ 1.47v* 23 200 MSI 990FXA-GD65/Rev2/V19.9 - *(Fancy MSI Heat Sinks. But they generally don't seat well)*
> VS
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.356v*Sabertooth 990FX/Rev1/1604Bios
> FX-8350 *4.6GHZ 1.418v*Sabertooth 990FX / R2.0 / 1006
> *This is not an ASUS vs Others comparison. But the Sabertooth have been shown to be consistenly built well.*
> Not sure if these were Brute Force Overclocks. But it would be interesting to know if it is a chipset overheat issue causing the need for this type of VCore. Or if some of these chips are actually just poor overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The GA-970A-UD3 DOES have vrm heat sinks, in fact the same exact ones as the GA-990FXA-UD3. Same exact 8+2 phases too. Oh and I put 1.5v since that's what it needs in the bios. It only needed 1.44v in windows to be 100% stable. It goes to 1.44v on load due to vdroop.
> 
> And also, *after putting up my pll voltage*, I only need 1.4v (probably less, have not tested) for that 4.6ghz. I'm at 4.8ghz at 1.47v in windows now.
Click to expand...

Yay, works for another person! I think we can add upping the PLL/VDDA as a general overclocking step at this point, it's worked without flaw for everyone but those poor ASRock boards that only have 2 settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Shouldn't have 8320 in that comparison either. It's known by now that the 8320's need more voltage than the 8350 for same speeds.


Correct!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> The GA-970A-UD3 DOES have vrm heat sinks, in fact the same exact ones as the GA-990FXA-UD3. Same exact 8+2 phases too. Oh and I put 1.5v since that's what it needs in the bios. It only needed 1.44v in windows to be 100% stable. It goes to 1.44v on load due to vdroop.
> And also, after putting up my pll voltage, I only need 1.4v (probably less, have not tested) for that 4.6ghz. I'm at 4.8ghz at 1.47v in windows now.
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake. I looked up the GA-970A-DS3 Rev 1.1. So your board is a Rev 1.0 without LLC? It was the listing of Rev 1.1 that threw me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 4.6Ghz @ 1.4 is very nice.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Shouldn't have 8320 in that comparison either. It's known by now that the 8320's need more voltage than the 8350 for same speeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's neither a comparison of Motherboard Quality, or an Overclockers capebility. The point of listing the two different CPU models on different boards with a similar overclock at nearly the same voltage was to ask the question: "Is there another factor on these chipsets that is causing the increased voltage?"
> 
> ** also in the example. It's the 8320 that is using less power than the 8350
Click to expand...

...........

You test for one factor at a time. You use the same CPU, the same MB, the same MB Rev, and the _only_ thing you change is the cooling (thermal pad vs TIM).

If you are going to throw in more variables (different CPUs, MBs, revisions) then all your calculations are completely worthless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My input to this is that I have been trying out several ram kits from 1600,1866,2000, and 2133. it appears that the Vishera IMC seems to respond slightly better to tighter timings than higher frequency. of course there is a line where they cross but thus far it seems to be the case. I hope others will chime in and corroborate or offer a different experience.
> My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, since you've actually tested a number of different ram speed vs. timing combinations, where did you find the 'sweet spot'? Which ram config yielded what you consider to be the optimal balance? Optimal throughput?
> 
> Thanks in advance. *My 8350 is on its way finally.* Motherboard and ram are my next considerations. Just can't decide which motherboard to get. It'll probably not be Asus, since my bios-flashed graphics card won't post on the only Asus board I've tried so far (M5A99FX Pro 2.0). Too bad, because it seems like a very nice motherboard. Northbridge chip actually seems properly cooled on it. Oh hell, maybe I'll suck it up and run the 7950 with the factory bios and just overclock it with software. I just hate doing that with a video card with a dual-bios, but the properly cooled northbridge is important to me.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I would really, really like to find a game where PD does poorly compared to Intel and then start tweaking things to see where we can get some improvement. It has to be a game that is actually beating on FX, not just some poorly optimized x87 loving piece of **** like Skyrim. Does anyone have any ideas? We are really caught up in synthetics and memory but there has to be somewhere where PD has a bottleneck for games that we can tweak on.
> 
> EDIT: I found something pretty awesome: http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Intel-Compiler-Patcher-Download-154486.html
> 
> EDIT 2: it ended up a little bit faster than without the patch, but within margin of error.


Iiiiiineresting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> My knowledge on AMD cpu tech is limited, but does the PD series of chips have anything similar to Intel Quick Sync tech built in to them? I run some heavy video encoding work, and bounce between software and QS encoding. One of the main reasons I haven't changed to a 3930k is because of Quick Sync, but if the PD chips had a similar system running would it be comparable to the Ivy?
> 
> Also does anyone have a link to a clock to clock comparison of a 8350 vs 3770k for something like Handbrake? Would love to check them out.


QuickSync uses the on-chip GPU, so.... no. APUs will, when OpenCL becomes the norm, but Handbreak refuses to use it because it isn't fully cross-platform among other things.

However, their 8 cores and instruction sets _love_ encoding.

Then again, if you're going to go that route, grab a 7970 or 580 and find a OpenCL/CUDA based encoder, such as AMD's transcoder.

Also, completely arbitrary number since you can't encode with the same video I have, but I can encode 6020x1080 video of BlackMesa at about 20fps with stock Handbreak settings with the OC you see in the OP.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> QuickSync uses the on-chip GPU, so.... no. APUs will, when OpenCL becomes the norm, but Handbreak refuses to use it because it isn't fully cross-platform among other things.
> However, their 8 cores and instruction sets _love_ encoding.
> Then again, if you're going to go that route, grab a 7970 or 580 and find a OpenCL/CUDA based encoder, such as AMD's transcoder.
> Also, completely arbitrary number since you can't encode with the same video I have, but I can encode 6020x1080 video of BlackMesa at about 20fps with stock Handbreak settings with the OC you see in the OP.


I use Handbrake for certain things and my speeds at 1080p are decent. But I have another program which uses Intel QS and it's easily 20-30% faster at the same resolution. That's why I haven't paid up for a 3930k yet, as QS gives some nice results with my current setup. I have tried CUDA before but was not happy with the quality it gave.

I was keen to try AMD again, as my old 955BE and 1055T were good fun to play with.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> You would need to compile it. You don't need gentoo to do that though, you could just download the source and compile it on Ubuntu or something. There will be a make.conf file somewhere that will affect every compile with gcc and g++. You would need to find it and add these CFLAGS:
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#FX-8xxx.2F6xxx.2F4xxx_.28Bulldozer.29
> You need GCC 4.6 or greater though. bdver2 doesn't come until gcc 4.7, so if you have that version, you can change all the bdver1 to bdver2. You can check by going to terminal and typing
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> gcc --version
> 
> I compiled blender with -O3 instead of -O2. It takes a little longer to compile but the end code is faster.
> I do love my FX 8350 in Gentoo though. I love it when people are like, "get ready to compile KDE, it's going to take a long time!" and it takes me like 30 minutes to upgrade from kde 4.9.2 to 4.9.3.
> I might try open64 a little later, it looks like it might do some good: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_compiler_deathmatch&num=2


The time.. If only we had 48 hour days untill things mellow at work i dont have it, however i my just do a vm with virtual box, im eager to see what these chips have for that, my thuban was amazing! +2 cores o yeah!

Whats great is i actual have a use, now to figure out how to convet a vhd from using virtual pc to virtual box,
After i get that far ill go back to playing with linux, its been a couple years but i loved kde suse


----------



## LiquidHaus

god this thread has exploded..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> god this thread has exploded..


Isnt it nice to see people enthused about these chips









I need some help with my oc im solid at 4.4 but if i do 4.5 its not completely stable, i have adjusted to any varience of voltage most i went was 1.472 and still not good

My fsb is 215 , im just not getting it

I noticed the same thing when i had the thuban in and didnt mind cause i was upgrading, im trying to figure out if its my bios, board or psu. I also didnt try a high oc after switching board and i had added a second 460, anyone with ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Covert_Death

I thought MSI boards were in the group of not liking the FSB to be played with on vishera...

crank down the FSB to 200 and use a multi overclock and see if you can get better OC with better volts... 4.5 should be possible with ~1.3625v or so (that is what i have setup right now) depending on how well binned your chip was


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> QuickSync uses the on-chip GPU, so.... no. APUs will, when OpenCL becomes the norm, but Handbreak refuses to use it because it isn't fully cross-platform among other things.
> However, their 8 cores and instruction sets _love_ encoding.
> Then again, if you're going to go that route, grab a 7970 or 580 and find a OpenCL/CUDA based encoder, such as AMD's transcoder.
> Also, completely arbitrary number since you can't encode with the same video I have, but I can encode 6020x1080 video of BlackMesa at about 20fps with stock Handbreak settings with the OC you see in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> I use Handbrake for certain things and my speeds at 1080p are decent. But I have another program which uses Intel QS and it's easily 20-30% faster at the same resolution. That's why I haven't paid up for a 3930k yet, as QS gives some nice results with my current setup. I have tried CUDA before but was not happy with the quality it gave.
> 
> I was keen to try AMD again, as my old 955BE and 1055T were good fun to play with.
Click to expand...

When it worked, I used to use AMD's Transcoder (the Media Codec pack that built the feature into CCC). It was a x.264 encoder, like Handbreak, but it used the GPU too.

For the same file size and quality, Handbrake would use 100% of my 970BE at 4.3.

AMD's Transcoder would use 50% of my CPU, and 20% of my 6970, and get the job done in _half the time_.

Less heat, less time, OpenCL is incredible. However, I have not been able to use the transcoder in months, because AMD broke it, or just doesn't make it anymore, whatever the case may be. While the "AMD drivers suck" thing isn't true, man I hate that they nuked one of the single best "OEM" programs that I have ever seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I thought MSI boards were in the group of not liking the FSB to be played with on vishera...
> 
> crank down the FSB to 200 and use a multi overclock and see if you can get better OC with better volts... 4.5 should be possible with ~1.3625v or so (that is what i have setup right now) depending on how well binned your chip was


Not enough people are brave or crazy enough to push an 8-core AMD chip on an MSI board, both from the semi-true reputation, and because they just don't measure up to Gigabyte and ASUS most of the time.

We need more people to use MSI before we can pass judgement on what MSI boards like.


----------



## erase

Don't want to dig up an old demon, but I have been running Prime95 again, and have found that at stock speeds of 3500MHz and with a nice low 1.25v the processor is perfectly stable, in which it has been priming for over an hour.
When I am at 4400MHz, everything else passes stress testing, but prime hard locks the system within 2 seconds.
I am now thinking that is anyone if failing to run this application must have a unstable overclock. If the Vishera cores can process Prime95 at lower clock speeds then how the hell can the architecture be responsible or a fault for failures at higher clocks. If it can do it at low speeds it can do it at any higher stable speed.
I am changing my mind on this one. If you are failing Prime95 then your overclock is BS.

On a different note, I have been having great success clocking my Ares RAM at lower speeds with tight timings.
Currently running 1600MHz at 7-8-8-18 with T1, way easier to get stable at lower clocks than trying to shoot for the sky for little reward.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Don't want to dig up an old demon, but I have been running Prime95 again, and have found that at stock speeds of 3500MHz and with a nice low 1.25v the processor is perfectly stable, in which it has been priming for over an hour.
> When I am at 4400MHz, everything else passes stress testing, but prime hard locks the system within 2 seconds.
> I am now thinking that is anyone if failing to run this application must have a unstable overclock. *If the Vishera cores can process Prime95 at lower clock speeds then how the hell can the architecture be responsible or a fault for failures at higher clocks.* If it can do it at low speeds it can do it at any higher stable speed.
> I am changing my mind on this one. If you are failing Prime95 then your overclock is BS.
> 
> On a different note, I have been having great success clocking my Ares RAM at lower speeds with tight timings.
> Currently running 1600MHz at 7-8-8-18 T1, way easier to get stable at lower clocks than trying to shoot for the sky for little reward.


Because it fails at *full stock* for some people, no matter what. Unless you honestly think Prime, a program that hasn't been updated in 5 years, is better then AMD's own stability testing process that CPUs have to pass in order to be sold, not to mention the additional binning, which AMD obviously does as well to sort what should be 8350s and what should be 8320s.

Anyway, sweet timings on the ram! Wish mine would do anything close to that.


----------



## erase

Why not, it is a program like anything else. It runs fine on my A10-4600M without issues, same tech. Runs fine at stock. Runs on everything else I have old and new. All the Vishera's are the same tech, therefore should all be able to run it identically.

Yeah the ram is not has some saggy timings at stock, 1866 @ 9-10-9-28, better off with a downclock to 1600 @ 7-8-8-18

This is the stuff if anyone wants to obtain maybe the same timings, should be simular, good luck.
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=484


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Why not, it is a program like anything else. It runs fine on my A10-4600M without issues, same tech. Runs fine at stock. Runs on everything else I have old and new. All the Vishera's are the same tech, therefore should all be able to run it identically.
> 
> Yeah the ram is not has some saggy timings at stock, 1866 @ 9-10-9-28, better off with a downclock to 1600 @ 7-8-8-18
> 
> This is the stuff if anyone wants to obtain maybe the same timings, should be simular, good luck.
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=484


Something tells be you don't do program debugging.









Anyway, most people these days opt for the Samsungs: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096

People hit 2400 on this stuff (although few IMCs can do that 24/7 that I've seen, so kinda irrelevant, but imagine if you went the other way with timings), it's crazy. Heck, most recent feedback says 1800 9-9-9 at 1.35v. A couple of us in the thread are waiting for 8GB sticks of the same thing, whether it is 30nm like those or 22nm.


----------



## erase

No but I trust trust my instincts.

Yeah the Samsung stuff, no one cannot get it over here. There was someone selling new second hand imported, meaning no warrenty, so reason why only the G.Skill stuff.

Hey I have found something interesting, and if this holds true for others, then I might be on to something.

I have been experimenting with the multipliers, the FX-8320 is Prime95 stable up to x19, once x20 at 4GHz is reached it started to act up weird, go higher with the multi then it becomes more unstable with Prime95 (this program only) even if voltage is added.

For a control to prove that it is not the core speed affecting Prime 95, in turn I raised my FSB to 210MHz keeping my mutli at x19 for a speed of 4GHz. Low and behold, no issues with prime what so ever.

Here is my theory:
If you have a FX-8350, then you will be running x20 right out of the box at 4GHz, it could be reasonable to expect the behaviour at stock with Prime95, as you would not go under x20 for any reason, as you would be underclocking, no one wants that.
If you are on a FX-8320 then you will be on a stock multi of x17.5 and 3.5GHz, everything should be running smooth with Prime95, until you go over x19.5 and hit x20 and higher.

If you are have the Prime95 issue, especially those with a FX-8350, then at least give the above a go, drop down to x19 multi and see how you get on


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I thought MSI boards were in the group of not liking the FSB to be played with on vishera...
> crank down the FSB to 200 and use a multi overclock and see if you can get better OC with better volts... 4.5 should be possible with ~1.3625v or so (that is what i have setup right now) depending on how well binned your chip was


My MSI board does fine wth FSB adjustments, so far 250 is the highest i have gotten to work , but I haven't spent much time trying for more. I was able to add about 150 mhz to my benchable OC by using a blend of fsb vs multi only for a top speed thus far of 5250 mhz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> No but I trust trust my instincts.
> 
> *Yeah the Samsung stuff, no one cannot get it over here.* There was someone selling new second hand imported, meaning no warrenty, so reason why only the G.Skill stuff.
> 
> Hey I have found something interesting, and if this holds true for others, then I might be on to something.
> 
> I have been experimenting with the multipliers, the FX-8320 is Prime95 stable up to x19, once x20 at 4GHz is reached it started to act up weird, go higher with the multi then it becomes more unstable with Prime95 (this program only) even if voltage is added.
> 
> For a control to prove that it is not the core speed affecting Prime 95, in turn I raised my FSB to 210MHz keeping my mutli at x19 for a speed of 4GHz. Low and behold, no issues with prime what so ever.
> 
> Here is my theory:
> If you have a FX-8350, then you will be running x20 right out of the box at 4GHz, it could be reasonable to expect the behaviour at stock with Prime95, as you would not go under x20 for any reason, as you would be underclocking, no one wants that.
> If you are on a FX-8320 then you will be on a stock multi of x17.5 and 3.5GHz, everything should be running smooth with Prime95, until you go over x19.5 and hit x20 and higher.
> 
> If you are have the Prime95 issue, especially those with a FX-8350, then at least give the above a go, drop down to x19 multi and see how you get on












You realize that if this is the case, it's still the program and not the CPU.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I can only see 8350 @ 4.0 vs 3770k @ 3.5. So i'm guessing both at 4.6ghz = 3770k well ahead?


Yes the i7-3770K, when overclocked, would be superior. Keep in mind that it costs $100 more than the Flagship AMD chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yeah, an oc on stock voltage (like mine) should put an 8350 above a stock 3770k or just equal to it depending on the app (in heavy threaded apps that is, still not winning in single), In cinebench this has been proven. Now against an oc'd 3770k, not as good. The oc'd 3770k will win against the oc'd 8350.
> Edit: To be more clear, you would likely need a [email protected] 5.3+ (might add 5.3+ is very uncommon, people are lucky to hit 5.2) on a water loop to compete with a [email protected] due to the ipc difference.


Yup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Don't want to dig up an old demon, but I have been running Prime95 again, and have found that at stock speeds of 3500MHz and with a nice low 1.25v the processor is perfectly stable, in which it has been priming for over an hour.
> When I am at 4400MHz, everything else passes stress testing, but prime hard locks the system within 2 seconds.
> I am now thinking that is anyone if failing to run this application must have a unstable overclock. If the Vishera cores can process Prime95 at lower clock speeds then how the hell can the architecture be responsible or a fault for failures at higher clocks. If it can do it at low speeds it can do it at any higher stable speed.
> I am changing my mind on this one. If you are failing Prime95 then your overclock is BS.
> On a different note, I have been having great success clocking my Ares RAM at lower speeds with tight timings.
> Currently running 1600MHz at 7-8-8-18 with T1, way easier to get stable at lower clocks than trying to shoot for the sky for little reward.


Mine hiccups on stock setting after a few hours. I guess since your the new self-proclaimed expert on not only CPU stability, but software issues as well, would you say my chip is faulty?


----------



## erase

Some else try it and find out. How could a piece of software care what multi someone is using.

Anyway, try a multi lower 19.5 and lower, I am betting that the multi is the issue causing Prime 95 to fail. Certainly is in my case.


----------



## stickg1

I stepped my multiplier down to x16.5 and it still failed a core after 20 minutes.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Some else try it and find out. How could a piece of software care what multi someone is using.
> 
> Anyway, try a multi lower 19.5 and lower, I am betting that the multi is the issue causing Prime 95 to fail. Certainly is in my case.


He's on a 8320, not a 8350.


----------



## stickg1

Because I have nothing better to do I think I am going to RMA to Newegg and hope they send me a chip that runs on lower voltage. I could get a worse one but I could get a better one. It is a gamble I am willing to take.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Because I have nothing better to do I think I am going to RMA to Newegg and hope they send me a chip that runs on lower voltage. I could get a worse one but I could get a better one. It is a gamble I am willing to take.


/me looks at the OP

You look to be about middle (maybe a tad high) of the road for 4.6 actually, unless something changed. Good luck with your 2nd ticket in the CPU lottery.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> probably as much a gauge of owner honesty as anything.


I'm hoping so!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @ Wolvers - have you tried any of the new BIOS's to see if that helps? I see there is another new one today too, 1201


I haven't, no. Still on 906. I was thinking exactly the same thing last night actually. That's now tonights job.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I've been playing PS 2 for 4-5 hours a day for several days now without shutting off my computer, .


Is it really CPU intensive, like bf3? I need to find some games like that to check stability, without getting really bored!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> /me looks at the OP
> You look to be about middle (maybe a tad high) of the road for 4.6 actually, unless something changed. Good luck with your 2nd ticket in the CPU lottery.


I will have to edit the OP. I'm barely stable at 4.5 now on the same voltage.

To stay under 62c during IBT I have to go down to 4.4 @ 1.45v.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have been following along since the thread took a turn into memory scaling and not sure what to make of it yet. I have a lot more I am going to run bench/program wise, but for example in the case of a bench like Wprime 2.09 and Handbrake the best results were with the fastest memory (in this case Mushkin Redline 2133) the NB and HT don't need to be hyperclocked. I have mine at 2400 and 2600 respectively. needless to say some of these scenarios that I am reading are a bit perplexing. I reviewed the Trinity APU's (A10-5800) and A8-5700) and the L3-less counterparts scaled tremendously
> That was the long way of saying I don't know why some folks are getting negative scaling. I have seen some posts with people cranking up the frequency, but with very loose timings. A friend of mine found that on a reset of the system his BIOS defaulted to T2 rather than T1 so there are a lot of unknowns here. Time to put together a comprehensive spreadsheet i guess.


The Trinity results (L3-less Piledriver) are very interesting. It would imply that the L3 cache on Vishera could be a bottleneck of sorts, under certain conditions. Given the server-oriented origins of Bulldozer/Piledriver, I would be curious to read an article about the quirks/benefits of the L3 to the Piledriver architecture. Comparing a Trinity at the same clock rate as Vishera in a cross section of applications (games/transcoding/integer, etc.) would be a starting point.

Since floating point performance is unaffected by L3 cache (as we saw with the Athlon II vs. Phenom II and some Intel archetectures), it would be interesting to speculate about the ideal cache structure for Piledriver, and whether the current L3 is it for gaming/desktop use.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I thought MSI boards were in the group of not liking the FSB to be played with on vishera...
> crank down the FSB to 200 and use a multi overclock and see if you can get better OC with better volts... 4.5 should be possible with ~1.3625v or so (that is what i have setup right now) depending on how well binned your chip was


same results if i did lower.. and I know its not the FSB as I was running 234 with my thuban

I agree with you Kyad. im just hitting some unknown force everything tells me I should buy a bigger power supply however i thought 850w would be good..

heres what I have in my system

CPU 8350
2 HDD
1 SSD
2 460's
about 10 fans
1866 ram 2 sticks

am i pushing my limit?

one wierd thing that i did notice is that I set my FSB higher (can't remember right now) and my multi to 23. I was able to boot into windows at 5Ghz however running anything that used more than 2 cores failed. another thing that my voltage read as 13.xx v

I most likely can recreat it however I don't think this is vdroop as this issue only starts happening as my volts go up high..

dont think I have a bad binned chip as it was rock solid at 5ghz.. something else is making it unstable


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Heres an idea for you
> http://m.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-11.html


F3ERS 2 ASH3S, I'd be interested to know what you think about your MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 motherboard. My 8350 is being shipped as we speak, and I still haven't made a final decision about the right motherboard for it. I want to overclock it using a good closed-loop system or possibly an easy do-it-yourself custom water system (as I've never built one before). Most important considerations for me are:

-stability/reliability
-adequate cooling of VRMs/northbridge
-adequate spacing between x16 PCI-E slots for 2 graphics cards (I'm just not going to go past 2 given the lack of scaling I see)
-reasonable price - (I'll pay more for genuine benefits for the above characteristics, but I'm not interested in paying top dollar for e-peen cred. - eg. I don't need an Asus Formula X Maximus Imperial Republic of Gaming Death Star motherboard for $300 because it has glow-in-the-dark reset button right on the motherboard for overclocking on cryogenic-grade liquid nitrogen. Excellent VRM/northbridge temps and top performance on water with a small, non-illuminated reset button will do me just fine! I want performance, not glam)

My current choice is ending up as the Gigabyte 990FX-UD7, but before I pull the trigger on that board, I just wanted to hear from a current MSI user running a Vishera chip so as to leave no stone unturned. Also, if you could put your finger on your northbridge chip after the machine has been on for a while and tell me whether you fear receiving 2nd degree burns, I'd really appreciate it. The Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 I tried gave me that fear.

Thanks! Really appreciate it!


----------



## cssorkinman

Anubis, I'd put the MSI 990FXA GD-80 up against any board out there. The only thing it lacks is LLC , which bothers some people. The chip is going to need whatever voltage it needs to run at a certain speed, if you use LLC to up the volts at load or if you simply compensate by upping the voltage otherwise , to counter Vdroop it really doesn't matter when at load. You will run higher volts at idle, but without a load I don't see that as a huge deal because very little heat is being generated. As for the 65, some reviews have it giving the same clocks as the Crosshair V Formula - didnt find a review vs the Giga 7 though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> F3ERS 2 ASH3S, I'd be interested to know what you think about your MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 motherboard. My 8350 is being shipped as we speak, and I still haven't made a final decision about the right motherboard for it. I want to overclock it using a good closed-loop system or possibly an easy do-it-yourself custom water system (as I've never built one before). Most important considerations for me are:
> -stability/reliability
> -adequate cooling of VRMs/northbridge
> -adequate spacing between x16 PCI-E slots for 2 graphics cards (I'm just not going to go past 2 given the lack of scaling I see)
> -reasonable price - (I'll pay more for genuine benefits for the above characteristics, but I'm not interested in paying top dollar for e-peen cred. - eg. I don't need an Asus Formula X Maximus Imperial Republic of Gaming Death Star motherboard for $300 because it has glow-in-the-dark reset button right on the motherboard for overclocking on cryogenic-grade liquid nitrogen. Excellent VRM/northbridge temps and top performance on water with a small, non-illuminated reset button will do me just fine! I want performance, not glam)
> My current choice is ending up as the Gigabyte 990FX-UD7, but before I pull the trigger on that board, I just wanted to hear from a current MSI user running a Vishera chip so as to leave no stone unturned. Also, if you could put your finger on your northbridge chip after the machine has been on for a while and tell me whether you fear receiving 2nd degree burns, I'd really appreciate it. The Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 I tried gave me that fear.
> Thanks! Really appreciate it!


I love it.. however I currently am having issues with a stability but I don't think that its based on the board.. The BIOS is decent with a lot of options

The only downfall is that in order to make sure you don't loose your oc if you have a bad oc and it wont post is you have to back it up to a usb.. other than that I haven't had any issues.. at least that I have narrowed down.. Tonight Im going to test a few things to see if I am at a psu issue.

The northbridge gets warm but not blazing hot.. if you leave your finger on it you get the feeling of hey you should take it off but nothing like actually getting burns... however the hs are held on by screws and no the cheapy plastic clips. so if you interesed the after make stuff looks appealing..

I have to say at this point i am satisfied with it..

-stability/reliability
~Seems to do great so far once a solid oc is hit it doesn't have issues no Vdroop

-adequate cooling of VRMs/northbridge
~VRMS stay cool NB a bit warm but nothing scary

-adequate spacing between x16 PCI-E slots for 2 graphics cards
~yes plenty of room I have SLI 460's and the convieniently placed a pcie 1x inbetween
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anubis, I'd put the MSI 990FXA GD-80 up against any board out there. The only thing it lacks is LLC , which bothers some people. The chip is going to need whatever voltage it needs to run at a certain speed, if you use LLC to up the volts at load or if you simply compensate by upping the voltage otherwise , to counter Vdroop it really doesn't matter when at load. You will run higher volts at idle, but without a load I don't see that as a huge deal because very little heat is being generated. As for the 65, some reviews have it giving the same clocks as the Crosshair V Formula - didnt find a review vs the Giga 7 though.


^I looked at reviews with the same regards and thats why i bought it

the gd65 doesn't have LLC but I have noticed that the actual voltage options adjust for the .03 that gets lost.. and as far as Vdroop I haven't seen anything more than the .03

Kepp in mind I had another post that im having issues running stable but i think its the PSU after thinking about it...

so far this board is solid and keeps cool NB is really the only think that seems to get any sort of heat. even the VRMs seem to remain cool..

Clocking the GD65 is interesting in itself compared the the M5A88v-evo I had biggest downfall and I reapeat is that if you have a failed oc it rocoveres 10% of the time, you normally have to clear cmos and start again.. but if you are smart and save your OC profile to USB then you are golden


----------



## Covert_Death

I think 850W would be enough for that set-up but i could be wrong with vishera in there. I have a 750W PSU with the same exact setup as you have until i upgraded. i had two 460's in SLI, 3 HDD's, 1 SSD, many fans, two DVD drives, and my 955BE overclocked to 4.1Ghz and everything ran perfectly stable.

now i know i had a 955 where you have a vishera 8-core but you also have 100w more so I really wouldn't see your PSU being underpowered unless you simply have an inefficient or dying PSU


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I think 850W would be enough for that set-up but i could be wrong with vishera in there. I have a 750W PSU with the same exact setup as you have until i upgraded. i had two 460's in SLI, 3 HDD's, 1 SSD, many fans, two DVD drives, and my 955BE overclocked to 4.1Ghz and everything ran perfectly stable.
> 
> now i know i had a 955 where you have a vishera 8-core but you also have 100w more so I really wouldn't see your PSU being underpowered unless you simply have an inefficient or dying PSU


I have 465's in sli and had to take one out for now because i was running out of power with heavy oc-ing. since taking one out i could actually drop vcore a notch or two. i am currently looking at 1kw but don't have the scratch for it yet.


----------



## rvaughn

I suddenly have some strange stability problems. I was working yesterday trying a low multiplier OC -- 16.5x284. Everything seemed rock solid, even passed an hour at prime95. I thought I had a good 24x7 OC to use. The benchmarks were around the best I had been seeing, even beating some higher clocked runs. The memory bandwidth and latency looked really good, but _everything_ looked pretty good.

A little while later, I downloaded AIDA64 and ran its stability test and it failed right away. Retested, and got a blue screen!

When I restarted, the same settings that had seemed rock solid, seemed to just keep failing no matter what I tried. prime95 fails, AOD fails, AIDA64 fails. They keep failing even if I increase all the voltages. I tried dropping to 282, still failed. I noticed some strange things happening when stress testing (after things went stupidly unstable) -- I'd get pop-up messages about voltages with crazy (practically 0) values for things like SB or DRAM. Once I got a message that one of my fan speeds was some really low number (like ~100 rpm).

Did my PS decide to get flaky at just that moment? Did AIDA64 somehow do _something_ that's caused a permanent problem?

I will say that AIDA64 seems to catch the problem faster than any of the other stability tests I tried (it might be a good permanent addition to my testing tools), but they ALL started failing.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anubis, I'd put the MSI 990FXA GD-80 up against any board out there. The only thing it lacks is LLC , which bothers some people. The chip is going to need whatever voltage it needs to run at a certain speed, if you use LLC to up the volts at load or if you simply compensate by upping the voltage otherwise , to counter Vdroop it really doesn't matter when at load. You will run higher volts at idle, but without a load I don't see that as a huge deal because very little heat is being generated. As for the 65, some reviews have it giving the same clocks as the Crosshair V Formula - didnt find a review vs the Giga 7 though.


I'm glad you like your board and wouldn't try to talk you out of it, but there is more to having LLC then just adjusting to offset the Vdroop. when you adjust to compensate for the loss or drop in voltage under load you are also using more more juice all the way around. even more important is the fluctuation in voltage that causes instability and is harder on the CPU and components in general.

Its the difference between this


and this


This is one example with the same CPU in two revisions of the same model motherboard, one with LLC function and one without LLC.
The one without LLC (top image took more than .10v and topped out at 4.7GHz. It also ran much hotter.
The same CPU in the revision with LLC took .10v less and OC'ed 300MHz higher to 5.0GHz
If you notice when PSU's are benchmarked, the most important aspect they examine is the amount of ripple produced. you can draw a consistent line between quality,price, and efficiency commensurate with the units with lower ripple.
The amount of voltage fluctuation varies from board to board, however motherboards with LLC function consistently use less energy and overclock higher assuming all else being equal.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I think 850W would be enough for that set-up but i could be wrong with vishera in there. I have a 750W PSU with the same exact setup as you have until i upgraded. i had two 460's in SLI, 3 HDD's, 1 SSD, many fans, two DVD drives, and my 955BE overclocked to 4.1Ghz and everything ran perfectly stable.
> now i know i had a 955 where you have a vishera 8-core but you also have 100w more so I really wouldn't see your PSU being underpowered unless you simply have an inefficient or dying PSU


That was my originaly though.. however I noticed that after adding the second vid card my 460's oc isn't as high stable.. thats why im leaning more towards the psu.. it could be also that its starting to fail.. as I have had it for over 3 years,


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> You test for one factor at a time. You use the same CPU, the same MB, the same MB Rev, and the only thing you change is the cooling (thermal pad vs TIM).
> 
> If you are going to throw in more variables (different CPUs, MBs, revisions) then all your calculations are completely worthless.


Or...

If someone is hitting an abnormal wall on their overclock (like 4.4Ghz) , or requires an abnormally high amount of CPU voltage to stabilize their OC.
They can try repasting their chipset and check the seating to make sure it's good.

If it makes a difference good, if not, it's not a whole lot of work, and the chipset will benefit a couple degrees regardless.

***Check with your manufacturer if you're worried about voiding your warranty from replacing the TIM. On most it's not an issue, as long as you don't damage anything during the process.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm glad you like your board and wouldn't try to talk you out of it, but there is more to having LLC then just adjusting to offset the Vdroop. when you adjust to compensate for the loss or drop in voltage under load you are also using more more juice all the way around. even more important is the fluctuation in voltage that causes instability and is harder on the CPU and components in general.
> Its the difference between this
> 
> and this
> 
> This is one example with the same CPU in two revisions of the same model motherboard, one with LLC function and one without LLC.
> The one without LLC (top image took more than .10v and topped out at 4.7GHz. It also ran much hotter.
> The same CPU in the revision with LLC took .10v less and OC'ed 300MHz higher to 5.0GHz
> If you notice when PSU's are benchmarked, the most important aspect they examine is the amount of ripple produced. you can draw a consistent line between quality,price, and efficiency commensurate with the units with lower ripple.
> The amount of voltage fluctuation varies from board to board, however motherboards with LLC function consistently use less energy and overclock higher assuming all else being equal.


im going to see if I can gage this.. thats another thing I haven't fully tested.. All i have been doing is watching the volts by eye and like i said all i see right now is a .03 difference and it doesn't seem to fluctuate once the load hits


----------



## kzone75

Is this any good?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have 465's in sli and had to take one out for now because i was running out of power with heavy oc-ing. since taking one out i could actually drop vcore a notch or two. i am currently looking at 1kw but don't have the scratch for it yet.


cool glad you ran into a similar issue


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Is this any good?


That seems about right


----------



## kzone75

Quite the improvement over the 8120, methinks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im going to see if I can gage this.. thats another thing I haven't fully tested.. All i have been doing is watching the volts by eye and like i said all i see right now is a .03 difference and it doesn't seem to fluctuate once the load hits


You may not have a huge fluctuation in CPU voltage under load, some boards are better than others. My point is that if you do, simply upping the voltage does not take care of the problem if there is one because the ripple is still there, your (in general not you specifically) just forcing more volts and heat to compensate for it.

@rvauhn,
Try running the OCCT stability test. It will generate charts (like the ones in my previous post) for all of the main voltages (CPU vcore, 12,5,3.3V rails, etc) dont pay too much attention to the specific voltage readouts (other than the Vcore) but rather the amount fluctuation.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quite the improvement over the 8120, methinks


Very nice improvement. Nice OC too


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Very nice improvement. Nice OC too


Thanks.







And I've only been in the BIOS once since I installed it yesterday.
What's the recommended thermal paste these days? I'm not really liking the Noctua NT-H1. It's like play dough even when I heat it up a little..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've only been in the BIOS once since I installed it yesterday.
> What's the recommended thermal paste these days? I'm not really liking the Noctua NT-H1. It's like play dough even when I heat it up a little..


arctic silver 5, or better yet liquid ultra from cool laboratories.... liquid ultra seems to run a couple c cooler that arctic silver 5


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> arctic silver 5, or better yet liquid ultra from cool laboratories.... liquid ultra seems to run a couple c cooler that arctic silver 5


Thanks! Ordered both.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have 465's in sli and had to take one out for now because i was running out of power with heavy oc-ing. since taking one out i could actually drop vcore a notch or two. i am currently looking at 1kw but don't have the scratch for it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> cool glad you ran into a similar issue
Click to expand...

I am glad it helps you but not happy I need a new psu lol
Quote:


> Is this any good?


That is right in line with mine. Just jealous of your voltage


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> That is right in line with mine. Just jealous of your voltage


What voltage are you sitting at?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I am glad it helps you but not happy I need a new psu lol


yeah i feel for you i may have to put my oc off till i order one

although i could drop 2 cores an oc the rest fo gaming lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Thanks! Ordered both.


rock on \m/


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> That is right in line with mine. Just jealous of your voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage are you sitting at?
Click to expand...

1.475


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I am glad it helps you but not happy I need a new psu lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i feel for you i may have to put my oc off till i order one
> 
> although i could drop 2 cores an oc the rest fo gaming lol
Click to expand...

I can still run 4.6 at 1.475 with sli. But barely.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I can still run 4.6 at 1.475 with sli. But barely.


whats crazy is that I know i can boot to 5Ghz.. just isn't stable enough to run all 8 cores on intensive applications.. which makes me anxiouse to get a bigger supply cause hitting 5 is easy on my board (as long as it is the power consumption)


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I can still run 4.6 at 1.475 with sli. But barely.
> 
> 
> 
> whats crazy is that I know i can boot to 5Ghz.. just isn't stable enough to run all 8 cores on intensive applications.. which makes me anxiouse to get a bigger supply cause hitting 5 is easy on my board (as long as it is the power consumption)
Click to expand...

I had mine up to 4.8 last night but ran out of vcore to get it stable


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I had mine up to 4.8 last night but ran out of vcore to get it stable


when i get home tonight im going to do a cpuz at 5.. just cause..







funny thing is at 1.46 my voltage shows 14v (rounding) and when i put it to 1.5 it dropped to 13v


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm glad you like your board and wouldn't try to talk you out of it, but there is more to having LLC then just adjusting to offset the Vdroop. when you adjust to compensate for the loss or drop in voltage under load you are also using more more juice all the way around. even more important is the fluctuation in voltage that causes instability and is harder on the CPU and components in general.
> Its the difference between this
> 
> and this
> 
> This is one example with the same CPU in two revisions of the same model motherboard, one with LLC function and one without LLC.
> The one without LLC (top image took more than .10v and topped out at 4.7GHz. It also ran much hotter.
> The same CPU in the revision with LLC took .10v less and OC'ed 300MHz higher to 5.0GHz
> If you notice when PSU's are benchmarked, the most important aspect they examine is the amount of ripple produced. you can draw a consistent line between quality,price, and efficiency commensurate with the units with lower ripple.
> The amount of voltage fluctuation varies from board to board, however motherboards with LLC function consistently use less energy and overclock higher assuming all else being equal.


Thanks for taking the time to post the information helpful in understanding how LLC works.
Is the .10 V difference measured while under full load? idle? or is it what the software or bios has it set at? In the absence of ripple or any other outside factor, wouldn't the chip need the same voltage to run a given speed at 100% load regardless of what board its on? I'd have to see it for myself to really get behind the idea that LLC is that effective, so many things can skew a test. Having said that, the only board I have that has LLC is my 990FX extreme 3 Asrock and it's probably not fair to compare it against the GD-80. I haven't had nearly as good a luck with it as I have with my MSI boards when pushing for big clocks. Again, it may not be fair to compare them though because the MSI's I have are fairly high end.
It's been my experience with this board when overclocking the voltage to the cpu drops by .07 volts when it hits 100% usage on all cores vs idle. However once at that level it seems to stay at that level very consistently ( the graph in OCCT is very flat).
Can you use the graph in OCCT to measure how well your psu is performing, or is it not that accurate? I have a PC power and cooling 910 watt unit powering the FX machine, any thoughts as to the quality of the PC power and cooling 910 watt silencer powering my FX rig?
Thanks again for the reply


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I had mine up to 4.8 last night but ran out of vcore to get it stable
> 
> 
> 
> when i get home tonight im going to do a cpuz at 5.. just cause..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny thing is at 1.46 my voltage shows 14v (rounding) and when i put it to 1.5 it dropped to 13v
Click to expand...

I had to go up to 1.5325 to get it even stable enough to start occt


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> F3ERS 2 ASH3S, I'd be interested to know what you think about your MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 motherboard. My 8350 is being shipped as we speak, and I still haven't made a final decision about the right motherboard for it. I want to overclock it using a good closed-loop system or possibly an easy do-it-yourself custom water system (as I've never built one before). Most important considerations for me are:
> -stability/reliability
> -adequate cooling of VRMs/northbridge
> -adequate spacing between x16 PCI-E slots for 2 graphics cards (I'm just not going to go past 2 given the lack of scaling I see)
> -reasonable price - (I'll pay more for genuine benefits for the above characteristics, but I'm not interested in paying top dollar for e-peen cred. - eg. I don't need an Asus Formula X Maximus Imperial Republic of Gaming Death Star motherboard for $300 because it has glow-in-the-dark reset button right on the motherboard for overclocking on cryogenic-grade liquid nitrogen. Excellent VRM/northbridge temps and top performance on water with a small, non-illuminated reset button will do me just fine! I want performance, not glam)
> My current choice is ending up as the Gigabyte 990FX-UD7, but before I pull the trigger on that board, I just wanted to hear from a current MSI user running a Vishera chip so as to leave no stone unturned. Also, if you could put your finger on your northbridge chip after the machine has been on for a while and tell me whether you fear receiving 2nd degree burns, I'd really appreciate it. The Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 I tried gave me that fear.
> Thanks! Really appreciate it!


heres some links if your interesed

http://shop.amd.com/us/All/Detail/Motherboard/990FXA-GD65%20V2?SearchFacets=category%3AMotherboard <-- prices
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD65.html <--- specs and view
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/11/22/whats-the-best-bulldozer-motherboard/4 <--- review of V1 (which v2 is just updated Bios I confirmed with MSI)
http://www.overclocking-tv.com/content/reviews/11420/msi-990fxa-gd65-reviewed/ <--- another review


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I had to go up to 1.5325 to get it even stable enough to start occt


maybe i won the lottery and have an uber amazing chip after i get everything sorted


----------



## os2wiz

you are concentrating on the LLC question. I have had a couple of blue screens referring to memory management. I think I tried to follow the dictates of a poster here to keep the speeds down and the timings tight. It did not work for me. It works beter for me to keep my 2133 G. skill memory at 2133 and loosen the timings liberally. I have put my NB frequency close to the memory at 2200 and my HT frequency does not do too well for system stability if I raise it above 2200 to 2400. I have only been able to keep stable at 4.4 to 4.5 GHZ for cpu frequency. I have my cpu voltage at 1.43 volts. I have LLC set at medium, high and 120 over voltage protection. My temps are at low load at 94 Farenheit at high load 107 Farenheit . I have a Corsair H100 liquid cpu cooler. Yesterday I ran Prime 95 with the tight memory timings at 1866 and essentially 3 modules out of 4 on FX-8350 shut down. when at full load. My cpu batch is 1236 whicxh is supposed to be a pretty good batch. I have booted up to 4.7 GHZ but never achieved stability there or at 4.6 GHZ. I really am not sure what the issue is except my memory can't take tight timings and I have little desire to up the voltage on it. It is stock at 1.65 volts to run at 2133. Any thought out analysis would be appreciated. I have tested the memory fairly thoroughly and it passes all tests.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> you are concentrating on the LLC question. I have had a couple of blue screens referring to memory management. I think I tried to follow the dictates of a poster here to keep the speeds down and the timings tight. It did not work for me. It works beter for me to keep my 2133 G. skill memory at 2133 and loosen the timings liberally. I have put my NB frequency close to the memory at 2200 and my HT frequency does not do too well for system stability if I raise it above 2200 to 2400. I have only been able to keep stable at 4.4 to 4.5 GHZ for cpu frequency. I have my cpu voltage at 1.43 volts. I have LLC set at medium, high and 120 over voltage protection. My temps are at low load at 94 Farenheit at high load 107 Farenheit . I have a Corsair H100 liquid cpu cooler. Yesterday I ran Prime 95 with the tight memory timings at 1866 and essentially 3 modules out of 4 on FX-8350 shut down. when at full load. My cpu batch is 1236 whicxh is supposed to be a pretty good batch. I have booted up to 4.7 GHZ but never achieved stability there or at 4.6 GHZ. I really am not sure what the issue is except my memory can't take tight timings and I have little desire to up the voltage on it. It is stock at 1.65 volts to run at 2133. Any thought out analysis would be appreciated. I have tested the memory fairly thoroughly and it passes all tests.


My cpu is batch 1235 and I have the same Ram (and H-100). So far I have the best stability/performance @ 9-12-11-29-28 2016 mhz. But to be honest, memory tweaking is the weakest part of my overclocking game


----------



## sdlvx

I was looking for Kyad after I found this out and hopefully this helps you guys out too.

I saw some improvement in clocks by raising the northbridge voltage. No, not the CPUNB, but the motherboard NB. I got an extra whopping 2mhz out of my bus IBT stable (from 201 to 203). I also found out that this thing is less stable with lower ram speed and the same timings and everything else the same than it is with the RAM jacked up high.

So, I'm at an impasse. I am already running my 1866mhz Mushkins at like 2156mhz and I've hit the limit of the RAM. I can't tell if my RAM is doing me in or if it's the CPU. Lowering RAM makes everything less stable, so I can't do that. I am thinking a large part of what's holding these overclocks back is the CPUNB, NB, and RAM in combination.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post the information helpful in understanding how LLC works.
> Is the .10 V difference measured while under full load? idle? or is it what the software or bios has it set at? In the absence of ripple or any other outside factor, wouldn't the chip need the same voltage to run a given speed at 100% load regardless of what board its on? I'd have to see it for myself to really get behind the idea that LLC is that effective, so many things can skew a test. Having said that, the only board I have that has LLC is my 990FX extreme 3 Asrock and it's probably not fair to compare it against the GD-80. I haven't had nearly as good a luck with it as I have with my MSI boards when pushing for big clocks. Again, it may not be fair to compare them though because the MSI's I have are fairly high end.
> It's been my experience with this board when overclocking the voltage to the cpu drops by .07 volts when it hits 100% usage on all cores vs idle. However once at that level it seems to stay at that level very consistently ( the graph in OCCT is very flat).
> Can you use the graph in OCCT to measure how well your psu is performing, or is it not that accurate? I have a PC power and cooling 910 watt unit powering the FX machine, any thoughts as to the quality of the PC power and cooling 910 watt silencer powering my FX rig?
> Thanks again for the reply


hey CSS,
the .10 drop occurs in the non LLC board when load is applied, but it also took an additional .10 to get the same OC. The LLC does a couple things. for example I have a 8120 that requires 1.48v to maintain a stable 4.7 OC. with the non LLC board, I have to set the voltage at 1.54v +/- in the BIOS and it sits at that voltage at idle until the load hits and then drops as far as 1.43v at times. with the LLC version I can set it to only the voltage needed. Most LLC functions have several settings, in the UD7's for example there are 6 settings from auto-extreme and each setting has its own characteristic so you can customize how you want it to behave. For example with my 8350 I have it set to 1.520v in the BIOS and the 'Ultra high' setting bump it to 1.536v under load and makes for a stable 5.2Ghz. If I put the LLC to 'high' it will just hold the line on the BIOS setting. The other part (and equally important if not more) is to get rid of the ripple or fluctuation in voltage you see on the first graph. that is hard on components and creates heat. If your board drops .07v and then is flat thats great. A lot of boards without LLC are not so.I have an 8150 that will produce 5.0GHz on a quality board and have yet to get it past 4.7 on a non LLC board (keeping in mind I wont go past 1.55v to do it. or at least an ongoing usable OC) and I work with a lot of boards.
To answer your question about comparison you are corrrect. to get usable info is where the "all else bieng equal" comes into play.
as to your question about the PSU, among the charts/graphs that OCCT generates is the 12v,3.3v 5.5v rails like this. There is also a power supply test with OCCT. I don't recommend using it for the same reason I stopped using Furmark. It puts an entirely unrealistic load on the PSU and not worth the risk, but thats my opinion.

12v ( dont mind the voltage reading, OCCT doesn't read them all correctly, but the line/fluctuation is relative. On this one it happens to be reading it correctly)

so I wasn't dis'n your MB, just saying that for those who are deciding on a new or different board, if you have a choice , get a quality board that includes LLC. I realize that to you i'm just some rube from MPLS,







but if you have a look at other reviews you will see things like "in order to get past 4.6GHz we had to enable LLC....etc and that Gigabyte came out with a LLC revision.
If I missed something in there let me know


----------



## cssorkinman

Lol, no not a rube by any means, thanks for the information. The voltage stabilizing part of LLC is something I was unaware of, I was under the impression it simply upped the voltage to compensate for v droop. This comes from watching my low end LLC board , its just not that good at stabilizing voltage compared to the high end LLC boards it would appear.
I'm blessed with the skepticism that comes with old age - always have to see for myself about things before putting 100% stock in them.
Thanks again
Btw, good luck to the Golden Gophers Saturday


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol, no not a rube by any means, thanks for the information. The voltage stabilizing part of LLC is something I was unaware of, I was under the impression it simply upped the voltage to compensate for v droop. This comes from watching my low end LLC board , its just not that good at stabilizing voltage compared to the high end LLC boards it would appear.
> I'm blessed with the skepticism that comes with old age - always have to see for myself about things before putting 100% stock in them.
> Thanks again
> Btw, good luck to the Golden Gophers Saturday


Thats a good point. I don't know how many sources there are for LLC circuitry, but I guess you can or should assume that it's only as good as the board you are buying is.
I don't know what you are calling old age, but there is a fighting chance that I am the senior citizen in the room as well









Hey! who needs they Gophers when we have the spectacular Vikings.....argh


----------



## sgtgates

Currently at 4.8 ghz stable on prime and ITB, at 1.31v under load, second to highest llc option on formula-z board. nbd









Capture.PNG 2759k .PNG file


----------



## JMatzelle3

Anyone with benchmarks for fsx?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Anyone with benchmarks for fsx?


Do they have a free demo?

Red , If it gives you a clue to my age, my first computer was a VIC 20


----------



## JMatzelle3

http://www.microsoft.com/games/flightsimulatorx/downloads.html

scroll down alittle


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do they have a free demo?
> Red , If it gives you a clue to my age, my first computer was a VIC 20


We must be close then, cuz this was mine. came with an Oregon trail cartridge if I remember correctly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_TI-99/4A#Games


----------



## JMatzelle3

If i were to get the 8350 or 8320 and get the 990FX-UD5 motherboard would i have to update the bios?

Because i dont have another amd cpu to do it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/games/flightsimulatorx/downloads.html
> scroll down alittle


Groovy , I will try to give you an idea of how well it will run. What graphics card will you be running it on?

Drumroll : 46 that's how old I am - My first pc game was an all text adventure game.....don't recall the title.


----------



## JMatzelle3

^ That game is more CPU intensive so whatever you have will be fine


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Groovy , I will try to give you an idea of how well it will run. What graphics card will you be running it on?
> Drumroll : 46 that's how old I am - My first pc game was an all text adventure game.....don't recall the title.


Groovy!? oh c'mon man!















yeah 47 here


----------



## Solders18

How did you guys find out which batch your cpu came from and if it was a good one or not?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> How did you guys find out which batch your cpu came from and if it was a good one or not?


Batch number is on the top of the cpu, I don't know if there is a database generated yet on what the best batches are


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> How did you guys find out which batch your cpu came from and if it was a good one or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Batch number is on the top of the cpu, I don't know if there is a database generated yet on what the best batches are
Click to expand...

Where would i look to see batch databases?


----------



## bmgjet

Tried that multiplier theory on prime a few pages back and didnt make a difference, Still getting a core fail then eventually every 2nd core so only 1 in each modual is running.

It has to be that there is only 1 fetch for each 2 cores and that cant keep up.
Stable is when its given some information and it outputs the correct information.
So what if the fetch doesnt have enough time to finish feeding the first or second core before it can give the other core some more information.
That means that its going to have the wrong data to start with so while it may calculate the correct answer for what it was given it will fail because it doesnt match what its ment to.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Groovy!? oh c'mon man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah 47 here


dont feel too old now.. as im only half your age


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post the information helpful in understanding how LLC works.
> Is the .10 V difference measured while under full load? idle? or is it what the software or bios has it set at? In the absence of ripple or any other outside factor, wouldn't the chip need the same voltage to run a given speed at 100% load regardless of what board its on? I'd have to see it for myself to really get behind the idea that LLC is that effective, so many things can skew a test. Having said that, the only board I have that has LLC is my 990FX extreme 3 Asrock and it's probably not fair to compare it against the GD-80. I haven't had nearly as good a luck with it as I have with my MSI boards when pushing for big clocks. Again, it may not be fair to compare them though because the MSI's I have are fairly high end.
> It's been my experience with this board when overclocking the voltage to the cpu drops by .07 volts when it hits 100% usage on all cores vs idle. However once at that level it seems to stay at that level very consistently ( the graph in OCCT is very flat).
> Can you use the graph in OCCT to measure how well your psu is performing, or is it not that accurate? I have a PC power and cooling 910 watt unit powering the FX machine, *any thoughts as to the quality of the PC power and cooling 910 watt silencer* powering my FX rig?
> Thanks again for the reply


Excellent PSU. Probably a non-issue. Thats a Seasonic OEM IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Tried that multiplier theory on prime a few pages back and didnt make a difference, Still getting a core fail then eventually every 2nd core so only 1 in each modual is running.
> It has to be that there is only 1 fetch for each 2 cores and that cant keep up.
> Stable is when its given some information and it outputs the correct information.
> So what if the fetch doesnt have enough time to finish feeding the first or second core before it can give the other core some more information.
> That means that its going to have the wrong data to start with so while it may calculate the correct answer for what it was given it will fail because it doesnt match what its ment to.


Didn't work for me. I decided to gamble and RMA my chip to Newegg. Maybe I'll get a better one, maybe not, but with advanced replacement I can probably just keep the better one. I will have to look to see if they have individual serial numbers on them.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> dont feel too old now.. as im only half your age


seems like everyone is some days


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post the information helpful in understanding how LLC works.
> Is the .10 V difference measured while under full load? idle? or is it what the software or bios has it set at? In the absence of ripple or any other outside factor, wouldn't the chip need the same voltage to run a given speed at 100% load regardless of what board its on? I'd have to see it for myself to really get behind the idea that LLC is that effective, so many things can skew a test. Having said that, the only board I have that has LLC is my 990FX extreme 3 Asrock and it's probably not fair to compare it against the GD-80. I haven't had nearly as good a luck with it as I have with my MSI boards when pushing for big clocks. Again, it may not be fair to compare them though because the MSI's I have are fairly high end.
> It's been my experience with this board when overclocking the voltage to the cpu drops by .07 volts when it hits 100% usage on all cores vs idle. However once at that level it seems to stay at that level very consistently ( the graph in OCCT is very flat).
> Can you use the graph in OCCT to measure how well your psu is performing, or is it not that accurate? I have a PC power and cooling 910 watt unit powering the FX machine, *any thoughts as to the quality of the PC power and cooling 910 watt silencer* powering my FX rig?
> Thanks again for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent PSU. Probably a non-issue. Thats a Seasonic OEM IIRC.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Tried that multiplier theory on prime a few pages back and didnt make a difference, Still getting a core fail then eventually every 2nd core so only 1 in each modual is running.
> It has to be that there is only 1 fetch for each 2 cores and that cant keep up.
> Stable is when its given some information and it outputs the correct information.
> So what if the fetch doesnt have enough time to finish feeding the first or second core before it can give the other core some more information.
> That means that its going to have the wrong data to start with so while it may calculate the correct answer for what it was given it will fail because it doesnt match what its ment to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't work for me. I decided to gamble and RMA my chip to Newegg. Maybe I'll get a better one, maybe not, but with advanced replacement I can probably just keep the better one. I will have to look to see if they have individual serial numbers on them.
Click to expand...

how did you get advanced RMA?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> how did you get advanced RMA?


Called and asked for it. I spend a lot of money with them and I have never RMA'd before.

The girl also gave me free UPS Next Day shipping and emailed me a prepaid UPS shipping label for my returned CPU. Excellent customer service.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> how did you get advanced RMA?
> 
> 
> 
> Called and asked for it. I spend a lot of money with them and I have never RMA'd before.
> 
> The girl also gave me free UPS Next Day shipping and emailed me a prepaid UPS shipping label for my returned CPU. Excellent customer service.
Click to expand...

what was your excuse for RMA'ing? i think i am going to also since mine is so voltage hungry


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> what was your excuse for RMA'ing? i think i am going to also since mine is so voltage hungry


I told them that it needed more than stock voltage to be stable at stock settings and it resulted in a chip that runs too hot.

Now don't everybody go RMA'ing! I shouldn't have said anything, lol. Besides they might send us an opened one that was already returned before! Or instead of winning the silicone lottery we lose the lottery and get a worse one :/


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> what was your excuse for RMA'ing? i think i am going to also since mine is so voltage hungry
> 
> 
> 
> I told them that it needed more than stock voltage to be stable at stock settings and it resulted in a chip that runs too hot.
> 
> Now don't everybody go RMA'ing! I shouldn't have said anything, lol. Besides they might send us an opened one that was already returned before! Or instead of winning the silicone lottery we lose the lottery and get a worse one :/
Click to expand...

Didn't mean to jump on a band wagon, just am not fully satisfied with this chip seeing how low everyone elses voltages are at the same clock


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Didn't mean to jump on a band wagon, just am not fully satisfied with this chip seeing how low everyone elses voltages are at the same clock


Understandable. That's how I feel too. 1.5v for 4.6GHz was way too much and I'm hoping this new one will be better.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Didn't mean to jump on a band wagon, just am not fully satisfied with this chip seeing how low everyone elses voltages are at the same clock
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable. That's how I feel too. 1.5v for 4.6GHz was way too much and I'm hoping this new one will be better.
Click to expand...

yours is a little worse than mine. i had to have 1.4875 but at that point... its all the same


----------



## stickg1

Yeah, I'll be damned if I have to upgrade my Kuhler 620 just to fold at 4.6GHz 24/7...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm glad you like your board and wouldn't try to talk you out of it, but there is more to having LLC then just adjusting to offset the Vdroop. when you adjust to compensate for the loss or drop in voltage under load you are also using more more juice all the way around. even more important is the fluctuation in voltage that causes instability and is harder on the CPU and components in general.
> Its the difference between this
> 
> and this
> 
> This is one example with the same CPU in two revisions of the same model motherboard, one with LLC function and one without LLC.
> The one without LLC (top image took more than .10v and topped out at 4.7GHz. It also ran much hotter.
> The same CPU in the revision with LLC took .10v less and OC'ed 300MHz higher to 5.0GHz
> If you notice when PSU's are benchmarked, the most important aspect they examine is the amount of ripple produced. you can draw a consistent line between quality,price, and efficiency commensurate with the units with lower ripple.
> The amount of voltage fluctuation varies from board to board, however motherboards with LLC function consistently use less energy and overclock higher assuming all else being equal.


so here is my stock core



any one want to analyze this? are these peaks due to a degrading power supply or is it the mobo?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so here is my stock core
> 
> any one want to analyze this? are these peaks due to a degrading power supply or is it the mobo?


Thats actually not a horrible line there. after the initial drop you are moving from about 1.405-1.385. Doesn't look like anything that would cut your OC down by a large amount.. I mean the less ripple the better, but that looks pretty good. what did the 12v graph look like?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats actually not a horrible line there. after the initial drop you are moving from about 1.405-1.385. Doesn't look like anything that would cut your OC down by a large amount.. I mean the less ripple the better, but that looks pretty good. what did the 12v graph look like?




Solid



^that one is the only other one that moves even then its .04 of a difference


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

im still trying to figure out were my instability is coming from.. i removed one of my vid cards and I still can't find a stable 4.5ghz clock.. i just dont get it

I think im going to restart with the whole thing and see what happens..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im still trying to figure out were my instability is coming from.. i removed one of my vid cards and I still can't find a stable 4.5ghz clock.. i just dont get it
> I think im going to restart with the whole thing and see what happens..


Is this your PSU?
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=167

You picked that right off my brain. I was going to ask if you un-SLI'd and tried things. That is why I have 3 power supplies in my rig. The shock to the system of tri or quad fire all going 3D mode at the same time gave me cause to supply the GPU's with seperate PSU's. Removing one card had no effect ey?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Is this your PSU?
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=167
> You picked that right off my brain. I was going to ask if you un-SLI'd and tried things. That is why I have 3 power supplies in my rig. The shock to the system of tri or quad fire all going 3D mode at the same time gave me cause to supply the GPU's with seperate PSU's. Removing one card had no effect ey?


wow im an idiot i have a 800w psu

its this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341013

and it made 0 difference removing one card from sli

how do you set 2 PSU's for 1 rig.. i have seen adapters but didn't know if they worked at all (i have a spare 500w)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so here is my stock core


That's interesting, stock voltage on chip/board is 1.28V


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's interesting, stock voltage on chip/board is 1.28V


hmmm bad bios/flash then?

wait i think i left my voltages a little high and didn't reset them to auto


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> probably as much a gauge of owner honesty as anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping so!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @ Wolvers - have you tried any of the new BIOS's to see if that helps? I see there is another new one today too, 1201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't, no. Still on 906. I was thinking exactly the same thing last night actually. That's now tonights job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I've been playing PS 2 for 4-5 hours a day for several days now without shutting off my computer, .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it really CPU intensive, like bf3? I need to find some games like that to check stability, without getting really bored!
Click to expand...

Without being in combat at all, it uses 6 cores at 50% on average. I don't have numbers when there are dozens of players, tanks, aircraft, explosions and guns going off everywhere, and all those other fun things, but that's a lot to put on a CPU, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the cores at 80%+

Pretty sure it maxes out my Ph II x4 at 4.3 in large combat too, but again, no hard numbers.

I consider it a very stressful game, unlike most that won't use over half your CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I thought MSI boards were in the group of not liking the FSB to be played with on vishera...
> crank down the FSB to 200 and use a multi overclock and see if you can get better OC with better volts... 4.5 should be possible with ~1.3625v or so (that is what i have setup right now) depending on how well binned your chip was
> 
> 
> 
> same results if i did lower.. and I know its not the FSB as I was running 234 with my thuban
> 
> I agree with you Kyad. im just hitting some unknown force everything tells me I should buy a bigger power supply however i thought 850w would be good..
> 
> heres what I have in my system
> 
> CPU 8350
> 2 HDD
> 1 SSD
> 2 460's
> about 10 fans
> 1866 ram 2 sticks
> 
> am i pushing my limit?
> 
> one wierd thing that i did notice is that I set my FSB higher (can't remember right now) and my multi to 23. I was able to boot into windows at 5Ghz however running anything that used more than 2 cores failed. another thing that my voltage read as 13.xx v
> 
> I most likely can recreat it however I don't think this is vdroop as this issue only starts happening as my volts go up high..
> 
> dont think I have a bad binned chip as it was rock solid at 5ghz.. something else is making it unstable
Click to expand...

I run a 8320 at 5.0, 2 HDDs, 1 SSD, 4x8GB ram, 4 Corsair fans, 2 sickleflows, 2 megaflows, and 2 6970s at 940/1450 all off my Corsair TX750.

You're fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Tried that multiplier theory on prime a few pages back and didnt make a difference, Still getting a core fail then eventually every 2nd core so only 1 in each modual is running.
> 
> It has to be that there is only 1 fetch for each 2 cores and that cant keep up.
> Stable is when its given some information and it outputs the correct information.
> So what if the fetch doesnt have enough time to finish feeding the first or second core before it can give the other core some more information.
> That means that its going to have the wrong data to start with so while it may calculate the correct answer for what it was given it will fail because it doesnt match what its ment to.


It wasn't going to anyway, but good to know.

TL;DR: program can't handle the new design.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Didn't mean to jump on a band wagon, just am not fully satisfied with this chip seeing how low everyone elses voltages are at the same clock
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable. That's how I feel too. 1.5v for 4.6GHz was way too much and I'm hoping this new one will be better.
Click to expand...

Yes, yes it is, but BD/PD prefer lower temps. You can get lower voltages stable if you can keep the temps low, which is funny because upping the voltage just makes it hotter. Cascade instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Didn't mean to jump on a band wagon, just am not fully satisfied with this chip seeing how low everyone elses voltages are at the same clock
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable. That's how I feel too. 1.5v for 4.6GHz was way too much and I'm hoping this new one will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yours is a little worse than mine. i had to have 1.4875 but at that point... its all the same
Click to expand...

See above, you have an H100, he has a Antec 620.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im still trying to figure out were my instability is coming from.. i removed one of my vid cards and I still can't find a stable 4.5ghz clock.. i just dont get it
> I think im going to restart with the whole thing and see what happens..


Do you happen to have a screenshot of your system temps at stock settings? CPU, NB, VRM's, SB - Under full load IBT however many passes takes like 5 minutes


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Do you happen to have a screenshot of your system temps at stock settings? CPU, NB, VRM's, SB - Under full load IBT


im done for tonight. what im going to do is start from scratch find my top multi, then my top fsb,

and im going to check all of the stock before and make sure that something isn't wonky MSI had a beta bios so i wonder if they are going to be releasing another one soon.. but for now im thinking this is the best bet as there is something holding me back and I don't know why or how

I can get those screens tomorrow as im too lazy right now.. but yeah i know im not running into thermal issues nothing really gets over 110F


----------



## neojin29

here is my new up grade of fx 8320 to fx 8350 please add me stable oc at 5.0ghzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/2582869http://valid.canardpc.com/2582820


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Without being in combat at all, it uses 6 cores at 50% on average. I don't have numbers when there are dozens of players, tanks, aircraft, explosions and guns going off everywhere, and all those other fun things, but that's a lot to put on a CPU, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the cores at 80%+
> 
> Pretty sure it maxes out my Ph II x4 at 4.3 in large combat too, but again, no hard numbers.
> 
> I consider it a very stressful game, unlike most that won't use over half your CPU












BF3 highest settings


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> here is my new up grade of fx 8320 to fx 8350 please add me stable oc at 5.0ghzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/2582869http://valid.canardpc.com/2582820


Very nice


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Without being in combat at all, it uses 6 cores at 50% on average. I don't have numbers when there are dozens of players, tanks, aircraft, explosions and guns going off everywhere, and all those other fun things, but that's a lot to put on a CPU, and I wouldn't be surprised to see the cores at 80%+
> 
> Pretty sure it maxes out my Ph II x4 at 4.3 in large combat too, but again, no hard numbers.
> 
> I consider it a very stressful game, unlike most that won't use over half your CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 highest settings
Click to expand...

BF3 is not most, BF3 is a good test.









I also don't own it and don't plan to, so I can't test with it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BF3 is not most, BF3 is a good test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't own it and don't plan to, so I can't test with it.


I thought that cap buttressed your point rather well K, thats all 8 at work.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> here is my new up grade of fx 8320 to fx 8350 please add me stable oc at 5.0ghzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/2582869http://valid.canardpc.com/2582820


Scores a little low, Im getting that with 4.88ghz,
Try raising the HT to 2.7 and lowering the NB to 2.4/2.5.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Scores a little low, Im getting that with 4.88ghz,
> Try raising the HT to 2.7 and lowering the NB to 2.4/2.5.


also Cinebench is very sensitive to unnecessary running processes as well. make sure all monitoring and virus programs etc are off


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Do you happen to have a screenshot of your system temps at stock settings? CPU, NB, VRM's, SB - Under full load IBT however many passes takes like 5 minutes


Here you go

Stock bios


----------



## Solders18

For those of you wondering, i run battlefield 3 at about 40-50% on all cores during the single player campaign


----------



## sdlvx

Kyad, did you try raising the NB voltage when you raise the bus on your giga? I think it helped me somewhat. How high can the NB voltage go and what is safe temps? I thought I heard Giga say 85c is max.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Kyad, did you try raising the NB voltage when you raise the bus on your giga? I think it helped me somewhat. How high can the NB voltage go and what is safe temps? I thought I heard Giga say 85c is max.


I will vouch for the 85C NB max temp. I asked a Gigabyte tech that.
Just me but I would not run the NB at or near 85c sustained just like 105c is the max thermal for AMD GPU's but I would not run them anywhere close to that.


----------



## neojin29

it all off nothing running on tests.


----------



## neojin29

not all proc's are the same..lols just got cpu today dont want to stress this poor thing yet, my custom water cooling loop its on order i am getting $$800 worth of stuff crazy it is...


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Groovy!? oh c'mon man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah 47 here


43 years young over here.


----------



## passey

got my 8320 @ 4.2ghz prime 95 stable. hit 50C at load.

Might have to reseat watercooler and temps are a bit high.

its running at 1.36V. 200 X 21


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah, I'll be damned if I have to upgrade my Kuhler 620 just to fold at 4.6GHz 24/7...


Still waiting for my FX-8350 to arrive, but I've got an Antec Kuhler 620, too, and I'm already resigned to needing a Corsair H100 to get 4.7GHz+ stable out of it. I'll probably give my 620 to my best friend along with my old Phenom II X2 550BE which rocks with 4 cores unlocked at [email protected] stable with the 620.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> 43 years young over here.


Great, you, CSS and I can start the AMD-FX-8350_AARP owners club


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> 43 years young over here.
> 
> 
> 
> Great, you, CSS and I can start the AMD-FX-8350_AARP owners club
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Great, you, CSS and I can start the AMD-FX-8350_AARP owners club


Yeah, if the free ground shipping ever gets my FX-8350 to me!









I still haven't figured out the motherboard side of the equation yet. Motherboards are an item I insist on buying from a local store in case it's defective. I've had enough DOA motherboards in my time not to trust the mobo lottery, and pay for shipping coming and going to boot.

So, based on available local stock, my choices are:

Gigabyte 790FX-UD3 - $125 - $10 MIR = $115 (I'm scared of the crappy NB heatsink on this one)
Gigabyte 790FX-UD5 - $170 - $20 MIR = $150 (love the better NB heatsink w/heatpipe to VRM heatsink, but don't like the single slot spacing between the x16 slots for 2 graphics cards
Gigabyte 790FX-UD7 - $200 - $30 MIR = $170 - (NO STOCK)

Asus M5A97 R2.0 - $85 (On special. Probably best bang for the buck board, but won't run 2 graphics cards at full speed due to x16+x4 slots)
Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 - $135 (This is probably the best all-around cheap board for dual-graphics)
Asus M5A99FX PRO 2.0 - $155 (same as one above, but with x16+x16 slots for crossfire/SLI)
Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 - $190 (I don't understand the slot layout on this board. Can you or can you not space 2 graphics cards more than 1 slot apart and still get x16+x16 PCI-E electrically? It doesn't look like it from what I see, but maybe I'm wrong?)
Asus Crosshair V Formula - $220 (Don't think this board is necessary, and I don't like the slot layout once again.)

BIOSTAR TA990FXE - $110 (on special. Cheapest 990FX board, but has single-slot spacing between x16 slots for 2 graphics cards like the UD5. Quality/reputation is dubious.)

So those are my options. I think I'd really like to get the UD7, but it's out of stock, and I'd have to order it online. For the others, store policy allows me to return any of these boards without penalty within 15 days no questions asked, even if there's nothing wrong with them. Since they're all available locally, there's no shipping to pay. I tried an Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 board, and I liked it quite a bit except it won't unlock cores (not a big deal with the FX-8350), and even bigger turn-off: it won't even post with my Gigabyte Windforce 7950 card if I'm using the 1000MHz/1375MHz 7970 bios I'm using with it just fine in my old Gigabyte board. I strongly suspect I would have this problem on any of the newer Asus boards, so really I'm down to the Gigabyte boards, unless anybody has any thoughts?

Ultimately, I'd like to overclock the 8350 with a Corsair H100 (or possibly custom water-not sure yet) and run two 7950s in crossfire, ideally both bios flashed like my current 7950.

I welcome all and any suggestions!


----------



## anubis44

Just found this guy on youtube overclocking an FX-8350 to 5GHz on air using the BIOSTAR TA990FXE with an Enermax ETD T60 VT cooler:






Any thoughts about this? If this board can really pull this kind of feat with ANY FX-8350, I might just seriously consider buying it. It's $110 at my local store. Maybe I should give it a try? If it really sucks, I can always return it!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Just found this guy on youtube overclocking an FX-8350 to 5GHz on air using the BIOSTAR TA990FXE with an Enermax ETD T60 VT cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts about this? If this board can really pull this kind of feat with ANY FX-8350, I'm going to seriously consider buying it.


Don't count on it, Biostar is budget. Their "Flagship" is worse then the UD3 in many ways; Ethernet controller, PCI-e lanes and placement, only 4+2 phase. Keep in mind that my UD3 got a 8320 to 5.0, and a M5A97 got a 8350 to the same.

Also, considering the size of the cooler and the fact he did no stability/burn test... I can boot into 5.4 if I give it enough voltage, that does not make it stable or have acceptable temps.

It sucks that the UD7 is out of stock, but that's the first time it's been back in stock since LLC was added I think, so unsurprising that it would go so quick.

Anyway, I'm bored, time to go put the ol' Kingstons back in and do some testing with the fast kit.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't count on it, Biostar is budget. Their "Flagship" is worse then the UD3 in many ways; Ethernet controller, PCI-e lanes and placement, only 4+2 phase. Keep in mind that my UD3 got a 8320 to 5.0, and a M5A97 got a 8350 to the same.
> Also, considering the size of the cooler and the fact he did no stability/burn test... I can boot into 5.4 if I give it enough voltage, that does not make it stable or have acceptable temps.
> It sucks that the UD7 is out of stock, but that's the first time it's been back in stock since LLC was added I think, so unsurprising that it would go so quick.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored, time to go put the ol' Kingstons back in and do some testing with the fast kit.


I wouldn't count Biostar out as a budget mobo sir. Remember there 890FX flagship mobo which has and stll have the world record on ocing a Phemon II and it has a 4+2 phase power.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Just found this guy on youtube overclocking an FX-8350 to 5GHz on air using the BIOSTAR TA990FXE with an Enermax ETD T60 VT cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts about this? If this board can really pull this kind of feat with ANY FX-8350, I'm going to seriously consider buying it.


That doesn't surprise me. Some brands that weren't very good a few years ago have really picked up the quality. You been through the features,LLC, etc?
any Asrock's available? and how long until the UD7 is in stock?


----------



## skline00

KyadCK, MEGA Thanks for your posts! Due to you detailed posts, I was able to actual OC my FX 8350 to 5 Ghz but "backed off" to 4.7 Ghz. Have the same H100 Corsair cooler running the Stock fans at max (use headphones so sound doesn't bother me". I found 1.475 v at 4.7 Ghz allows unlimited IBT runs with stability and CPU never over 56C ( cores never over 50 C) measured by my licensed AIDA64 sensor software. I ran AMD OC software stability the recommended 1 hr. minimum with all parameters selected and this chip is rock solid. I notice you list your Corsair H100 with Push pull setup? May I ask what type of fans are you using?

Thanks again. Your specific postings on BIOS setup allowed me to reach 4.7 Ghz solid (23.5 x 200) at 1.475v.


----------



## skline00

From what I have read, AMD must really be emphasizing the binning difference between the 8320 and 8350. Seems to be the pattern.


----------



## ironmaiden

Anyone with FSX performance ? please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I had mine up to 4.8 last night but ran out of vcore to get it stable


I had my manual voltage to 1.518 and booted into Win 8 at 5 Ghz fine. However, I backed off to 1.475V because 1.518v was too high for my liking. I saw a spec in one of the listings that showed the 8350 with a voltage range from 1.35 to 1.55v. Though 1.475 is high as I type this at 4.7Ghz, the latest CPU-Z lists the v at 1.464. My settings allow IBT to run without fail and AMD's OC stability test to run with all parameters tested for over 1 hr. without fail. Due to my Corsair H100, my CPU temps with IBT running full blast never exceed 57C. The CPU core temps are @50-52C with overall at 57C at most.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't count on it, Biostar is budget. Their "Flagship" is worse then the UD3 in many ways; Ethernet controller, PCI-e lanes and placement, only 4+2 phase. Keep in mind that my UD3 got a 8320 to 5.0, and a M5A97 got a 8350 to the same.
> Also, considering the size of the cooler and the fact he did no stability/burn test... I can boot into 5.4 if I give it enough voltage, that does not make it stable or have acceptable temps.
> It sucks that the UD7 is out of stock, but that's the first time it's been back in stock since LLC was added I think, so unsurprising that it would go so quick.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored, time to go put the ol' Kingstons back in and do some testing with the fast kit.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count Biostar out as a budget mobo sir. Remember there 890FX flagship mobo which has and stll have the world record on ocing a Phemon II and it has a 4+2 phase power.
Click to expand...

I'll stand corrected when I see it, but the one biostar I did own (870 something I think) just couldn't compare to anything else I owned, including the FM1 ASRock in a APU build I made someone, and that board actually scared me. I could not get all 6 cores of my 960T to work on it, while the 990A-UD3 that replaced it not only got all 6 cores working, but OC'd it to 3.6 (cooling limited).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> KyadCK, MEGA Thanks for your posts! Due to you detailed posts, I was able to actual OC my FX 8350 to 5 Ghz but "backed off" to 4.7 Ghz. Have the same H100 Corsair cooler running the Stock fans at max (use headphones so sound doesn't bother me". I found 1.475 v at 4.7 Ghz allows unlimited IBT runs with stability and CPU never over 56C ( cores never over 50 C) measured by my licensed AIDA64 sensor software. I ran AMD OC software stability the recommended 1 hr. minimum with all parameters selected and this chip is rock solid. I notice you list your Corsair H100 with Push pull setup? May I ask what type of fans are you using?
> 
> Thanks again. Your specific postings on BIOS setup allowed me to reach 4.7 Ghz solid (23.5 x 200) at 1.475v.


No problem, glad I could help! I assume your saber is treating you well then.

My fans are 4 stock Corsair fans (2 from my H100, 2 from an H80 that needed "silent" fans) running at 50-60% for normal use (gaming, etc) and 100% full blast with anything that can really use the CPU (encoding). They are set to intake.

So, a while back, I did a 3DMark11 test, and it was disappointing.

Here were the results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310

2x 6970 at 940/1450
32GB RAM at 1600 10-10-10
8320 at 5.0
HT at 2.2
NB at 2.2

Man that sucked, just 9324 on Graphics? My Ph II got 11631! (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193465)

7689 Physics? Not bad I guess, my Ph II only got 5200 at it's absolute best with better ram. P8371? That hurt. My Ph II got P8739.

Well I did a bit of tweaking, and now like my 970BE and 2x6970s, I own the top score with an 8320 and 2x6970s.

2x 6970 at 940/1450
4GB RAM at 1866 10-10-10 (Kingston kit, I'm sure I can get better)
8320 at 5.0
HT at 2.6
NB at 2.2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255

P10395
Graphics: 11850
Physics: 8263

_That's_ more like it!









Also, considering the Graphics score, which is within margin or error with my Ph II, it is the Chipset (both achieved with my 990FXA-UD3), not the CPU.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Great, you, CSS and I can start the AMD-FX-8350_AARP owners club


At 61, can you add me to that club?


----------



## skline00

KyadCK, the Sabertooth 990FX IS treating me well. A solid, higher end mb that is tough and a good OCer. There are better ones but it is rock solid, I know they have come out with a second revision, but I have the original one. Just installed the latest BIOS to take advantage of the 8350. I Had a FX 8150 in it for the last 3 months and it taught me a lot about the mb and OCing overall. I am not in the league for expert Water coolers and there is no doubt that a specific water cooling kit will out perform the Corsair H100. However, the H100 allows you to really push the 8350 without the huge penalty of heat. I learned this with the 8150. The downside is the noise from the fans but for me with a Logitech G35 headset it is a minor matter.

If I could suggest to the OCers of 8120/8150 and 8320/8350 some tips they are these:

1. Spend a few dollars more on a 990FX mb with a solid VRM and full pahse control.
2.Spend $$ on a highend air cooler or a higher end watercooler. Better yet if you go with your own water cooling setup you are likely to have more OCing headroom.
3. Good PSU. These chips really start using power as you push the OCing. However, I notice that when I had my Bulldozer 8150 OCed to 4.5GHZ running IBT it used @30-40watts more than the PileDriver 8350 running at 4.7 Ghz!


----------



## PeteRParkeR

Hello Friends! I have just from a few days a Fx-8320 (step = rev = OR-C0; vid 1.337) and I'm trying to do some tests to find a good OC 24/7.








I am currently testing this cpu an AMD stability test at 4.2 GHz (200x21) with only 1.344 (bios) 1.332 on CPU-z LLC = Ultra-high on an Asus M5A97 Pro (HT and NB set to 2.4 GHz, cpu / nb = 1.2 v) dissipated by air with a Hyper 612s + Akasa Viper 120mm PWM. ( ram corsair vengeance 8gb 2x4gb 1,[email protected],52v 1600 C8 but I set it -->> 9-9-9-24-41-2T to avoid stability problems )
I note that the temperatures are a little weird with HWMonitor: 49-51 core temps while CPU is fixed at 63-64! ????








I think they are the most reliable core temps (49-51) It seems strange that with such a low voltage, temperatures reach values of 64 degrees!
If you have any advice for me I'd love to!
thanks a lot !!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Great, you, CSS and I can start the AMD-FX-8350_AARP owners club


Awesome, bring on the senior citizen hardware discounts!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here you go
> Stock bios


If my source is correct, then TMP 1 is NB temps. So 60 Celsius at stock settings. I don't have any experience on MSI boards in that regard, but my Gigabyte Board didn't like those temps. I imagine that the AMD Chipsets use the same Fabrication as the AMD Cpu's which don't like temps that high. It's a starting point at least to repaste and maybe add a fan to the NB, considering you can boot at 5.0Ghz just fine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If my source is correct, then TMP 1 is NB temps. So 60 Celsius at stock settings. I don't have any experience on MSI boards in that regard, but my Gigabyte Board didn't like those temps. I imagine that the AMD Chipsets use the same Fabrication as the AMD Cpu's which don't like temps that high. It's a starting point at least to repaste and maybe add a fan to the NB, considering you can boot at 5.0Ghz just fine.


Ill try that out


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Anyone with FSX performance ? please let me know.
> Thanks.


No tweaks , GTS 250 video card, 4.0 Ghz = 20 fps 4.9 Ghz=25 fps

In the past HW monitor has a hard time with MSI boards it always reads a lot higher than actual on tmp 1 . I have an old NF 980 G 65 that it reports the temp as being 100 C


----------



## MistrEd

Hey guys, I am new to this forum, but have been reading for about 3 weeks now and decided to join, about the same time frame I have owned this 8350. It starts out like this, no matter what I did tinkering with the voltages I could never get Prime95 or OCCT to run for extended periods of time, no more then 3.5 hours running P95 blend test, 5 or 6 hours for OCCT. I am running a straight multi overclock right now, all power saving off @4.5ghz, been trying for weeks to get them to pass the tests @ 4.5ghz. Gaming and everything else is ok. I tried initially getting it going by using no cpu DIGI+ Power Control . I found that I would have to raise my cpu voltages way higher then I thought would be normal with all the vdroop. Then I went a different approach and used Medium cpu DIGI, everything seemed to be slightly better but still would fail P95 and OCCT somewhere along the line. Now just yesterday, don't know if it was just the 1201 bios or my slight adjustment of the cpu DIGI, I put my cpu DIGI at High. Started running tests and noticed it was running with little issues with tests. So I started bumping down my voltages, which I will post later. As of right now I have passed over 13 hours of Prime95, I don't want to stop it for now. I would like to pass the 24 hour mark. The High setting for DIGI has stabilized my my cpu voltage as of now at 1.332 at 100% Prime 95 load. I decided yesterday to mess with the DIGI more when I was seeing the posts with the OCCT voltage results pics. I was about ready to just give up and go with 4.2ghz. I currently have my [email protected] and [email protected] I will post up my exact voltage settings later for everything, just gonna let Prime keep on running for now. I will report my results later.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new to this forum, but have been reading for about 3 weeks now and decided to join, about the same time frame I have owned this 8350. It starts out like this, no matter what I did tinkering with the voltages I could never get Prime95 or OCCT to run for extended periods of time, no more then 3.5 hours running P95 blend test, 5 or 6 hours for OCCT. I am running a straight multi overclock right now, all power saving off @4.5ghz, been trying for weeks to get them to pass the tests @ 4.5ghz. Gaming and everything else is ok. I tried initially getting it going by using no cpu DIGI+ Power Control . I found that I would have to raise my cpu voltages way higher then I thought would be normal with all the vdroop. Then I went a different approach and used Medium cpu DIGI, everything seemed to be slightly better but still would fail P95 and OCCT somewhere along the line. Now just yesterday, don't know if it was just the 1201 bios or my slight adjustment of the cpu DIGI, I put my cpu DIGI at High. Started running tests and noticed it was running with little issues with tests. So I started bumping down my voltages, which I will post later. As of right now I have passed over 13 hours of Prime95, I don't want to stop it for now. I would like to pass the 24 hour mark. The High setting for DIGI has stabilized my my cpu voltage as of now at 1.332 at 100% Prime 95 load. I decided yesterday to mess with the DIGI more when I was seeing the posts with the OCCT voltage results pics. I was about ready to just give up and go with 4.2ghz. I currently have my [email protected] and [email protected] I will post up my exact voltage settings later for everything, just gonna let Prime keep on running for now. I will report my results later.


Welcome to the forum.

Your post brings some potentially important information to the table, as thusfar, everybody I've read has been saying that on their otherwise stable FX-83xx system, o'ced or stock, prime95 has been failing. The thought was that perhaps prime95 somehow contained some problematic code, but if you are able to run prime95 stable for hours and hours, there may be more to the story. I will follow this prime95 intrigue with great interest. It might even affect my choice of motherboard, since the Asus Digi+ power control may be part of the equation.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do they have a free demo?
> Red , If it gives you a clue to my age, my first computer was a VIC 20


My first computer was a Texas Instruments 99/4A in 1980







(although I had an Atari VCS2600 in 1978, and my dad even bought one of the first 'pong' clone home consoles that hooked up using an RF connector to our Sony Trinitron 14" in 1976! I think that pong console is what first set me on my computer-obsessed path!)

The TI99-4A was the world's first 16-bit home computer. I even had the speech synthesizer which sounds exactly the same as the one Stephen Hawking uses. I believe it's the same chip.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Still waiting for my FX-8350 to arrive, but I've got an Antec Kuhler 620, too, and I'm already resigned to needing a Corsair H100 to get 4.7GHz+ stable out of it. I'll probably give my 620 to my best friend along with my old Phenom II X2 550BE which rocks with 4 cores unlocked at [email protected] stable with the 620.


Ya I have the same cooler for my 8350. I have it at 1.425 volts at 4.8ghz but I can't run itb or prime very long but its stable. Max gaming temps are 50-53c. But im not too worried as im going to get an xspc 280 ex kit with dc5 pump in near future. I have a push pull setup.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new to this forum, but have been reading for about 3 weeks now and decided to join, about the same time frame I have owned this 8350. It starts out like this, no matter what I did tinkering with the voltages I could never get Prime95 or OCCT to run for extended periods of time, no more then 3.5 hours running P95 blend test, 5 or 6 hours for OCCT. I am running a straight multi overclock right now, all power saving off @4.5ghz, been trying for weeks to get them to pass the tests @ 4.5ghz. Gaming and everything else is ok. I tried initially getting it going by using no cpu DIGI+ Power Control . I found that I would have to raise my cpu voltages way higher then I thought would be normal with all the vdroop. Then I went a different approach and used Medium cpu DIGI, everything seemed to be slightly better but still would fail P95 and OCCT somewhere along the line. Now just yesterday, don't know if it was just the 1201 bios or my slight adjustment of the cpu DIGI, I put my cpu DIGI at High. Started running tests and noticed it was running with little issues with tests. So I started bumping down my voltages, which I will post later. As of right now I have passed over 13 hours of Prime95, I don't want to stop it for now. I would like to pass the 24 hour mark. The High setting for DIGI has stabilized my my cpu voltage as of now at 1.332 at 100% Prime 95 load. I decided yesterday to mess with the DIGI more when I was seeing the posts with the OCCT voltage results pics. I was about ready to just give up and go with 4.2ghz. I currently have my [email protected] and [email protected] I will post up my exact voltage settings later for everything, just gonna let Prime keep on running for now. I will report my results later.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your post brings some potentially important information to the table, as thusfar, everybody I've read has been saying that on their otherwise stable FX-83xx system, o'ced or stock, prime95 has been failing. The thought was that perhaps prime95 somehow contained some problematic code, but if you are able to run prime95 stable for hours and hours, there may be more to the story. I will follow this prime95 intrigue with great interest. It might even affect my choice of motherboard, since the Asus Digi+ power control may be part of the equation.
Click to expand...

You have not been paying attention if you think everyone is failing all the time.

The fact it fails at stock for multiple people at all makes it an unreliable program for BD/PD.

@MistrEd: Don't put so much weight behind one program. Try Intel Burn Test, various benchmarking software, AMD's Overdrive has a stability tester, various CPU demanding games, etc.


----------



## MistrEd

I knew when I read that people were saying problematic code possibly could be the issue, that was not right. I have never had a Pc that I could not get P95 stable if all the components are good. I really think the Digi cpu power control has something to with it, or the newer bios possibly, I only made 2 changes in the past day, the bios and putting Digi cpu on High, so something made the difference. Has totally stabilized my cpu volts under 100% load. Since I put it on High, Prime 95 has been going for 13+ hours.


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have not been paying attention if you think everyone is failing all the time.
> The fact it fails at stock for multiple people at all makes it an unreliable program for BD/PD.
> @MistrEd: Don't put so much weight behind one program. Try Intel Burn Test, various benchmarking software, AMD's Overdrive has a stability tester, various CPU demanding games, etc.


I use Prime95,OCCT,IBT,LinX,HyperPI,ycruncher,wPrime. I use more then just Prime95. Prime95 is not problematic code.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> My first computer was a Texas Instruments 99/4A in 1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although I had an Atari VCS2600 in 1978, and my dad even bought one of the first 'pong' clone home consoles that hooked up using an RF connector to our Sony Trinitron 14" in 1976! I think that pong console is what first set me on my computer-obsessed path!)
> The TI99-4A was the world's first 16-bit home computer. I even had the speech synthesizer which sounds exactly the same as the one Stephen Hawking uses. I believe it's the same chip.










It would seem we are the pioneers of the pc age
My father loves electronic gadgets,(even at age 74 you will find him playing PC games or tinkering with electronics) always bringing home a new toy. The gaming consoles started with pong then Fairchild's system F, intellivision etc. After pc's became available, vic 20 commodore 64, amiga, then about every generation of X86 rig made found it's way to my home. I shudder to think what I have spent over the years









Ironmadien : The mission i was playing was the caribean landing and all graphics settings were at ultra high


----------



## MistrEd

From doing a little reading back I see I fall in around the same age group as a few of you. I am 45, been messing with computers since the Commodore 64 era. My entire family has computer's I have built for them. I always recycle down my parts to other family. Been building my own systems for quite a while, started back with the Thunderbird era. I actually just went my longest period without any upgrade. Had my 1090T from the day it came out until just 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I use Prime95,OCCT,IBT,LinX,HyperPI,ycruncher,wPrime. I use more then just Prime95. *Prime95 is not problematic code*.


I never got into programming much, but would such an old program as taxing as Prime95 be ok to run on a brand new Module Design with physically shared resources without bottleknecking something?

Hyperthreading has been out far longer and doesn't use all physical resources so I can see how Prime95 would work better with that.

*** I run a FX 8150 that will occasionally loose a couple cores at stock setttings on Prime, but is Benchmark Stable at 5.2Ghz and IBT Stable at 5.0Ghz.

Once this architecture gets all the bugs worked out, I hope they do something amazing like
- on an 8 Core Model, add a High Speed 9th Core that is dedicated to Scheduling. Maybe able to divide single core code across 8 threads.


----------



## erase

In own finding on my particualr system, Prime95 runs fine if the processor multiplier is less than x20, providing the other system components or overclock are not the source of failures.

E.g. any multiplier up to x19.5 is stable, above that is asking for trouble.


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I never got into programming much, but would such an old program as taxing as Prime95 be ok to run on a brand new Module Design with physically shared resources without bottleknecking something?
> Hyperthreading has been out far longer and doesn't use all physical resources so I can see how Prime95 would work better with that.
> *** I run a FX 8150 that will occasionally loose a couple cores at stock setttings on Prime, but is Benchmark Stable at 5.2Ghz and IBT Stable at 5.0Ghz.
> 
> Once this architecture gets all the bugs worked out, I hope they do something amazing like
> - on an 8 Core Model, add a High Speed 9th Core that is dedicated to Scheduling. Maybe able to divide single core code across 8 threads.


IMO code is code. It has been used for years with no issue. If for some reason it is not working now, I would look at what changed. The cpu has changed and not the code. I would be looking at the cpu. Programming is not my strong point, however I work with programming in another field. Code is code. Maybe I just have hit the right settings and voltages for P95 to be running for so long now, I will post up all my bios settings later. But the only change I made in the past day is update the bios and the Digi power control to high on the cpu. Gotta say I really like this Asus Sabertooth R2 coming from a MSI NF980-G65. This is my new recommended motherboard.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats a good point. I don't know how many sources there are for LLC circuitry, but I guess you can or should assume that it's only as good as the board you are buying is.
> I don't know what you are calling old age, but there is a fighting chance that I am the senior citizen in the room as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! who needs they Gophers when we have the spectacular Vikings.....argh


Hey, I am 63 years old with a bad heart, where does that put me in the mix?

I live in New York and while I like football, couldn't call me a fanatic about it. unfortunately imy age has not contributed to my wisdom in resolving the stability vs high clocks issue with my FX-8350 and my Crosshairs V settings. Everyy week or two I hear a new mantra about settings for Vishera and how now it requires no voltage increases in cpu-NB. I can accept that as when I did push the voltage up close to 1.3 volts it had little or no benefit. But so far I have not had a stable overclclock above the 4.5 GHZ level. Not sure why.;l. Some say turn off LLC other says the opposite.. Where is ASUS ? They have said nothing official yet about overclocking Crosshairs with Vishera. I posed that question on their ROG Crosshairs forum several days ago and have received no reply.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new to this forum, but have been reading for about 3 weeks now and decided to join, about the same time frame I have owned this 8350. It starts out like this, no matter what I did tinkering with the voltages I could never get Prime95 or OCCT to run for extended periods of time, no more then 3.5 hours running P95 blend test, 5 or 6 hours for OCCT. I am running a straight multi overclock right now, all power saving off @4.5ghz, been trying for weeks to get them to pass the tests @ 4.5ghz. Gaming and everything else is ok. I tried initially getting it going by using no cpu DIGI+ Power Control . I found that I would have to raise my cpu voltages way higher then I thought would be normal with all the vdroop. Then I went a different approach and used Medium cpu DIGI, everything seemed to be slightly better but still would fail P95 and OCCT somewhere along the line. Now just yesterday, don't know if it was just the 1201 bios or my slight adjustment of the cpu DIGI, I put my cpu DIGI at High. Started running tests and noticed it was running with little issues with tests. So I started bumping down my voltages, which I will post later. As of right now I have passed over 13 hours of Prime95, I don't want to stop it for now. I would like to pass the 24 hour mark. The High setting for DIGI has stabilized my my cpu voltage as of now at 1.332 at 100% Prime 95 load. I decided yesterday to mess with the DIGI more when I was seeing the posts with the OCCT voltage results pics. I was about ready to just give up and go with 4.2ghz. I currently have my [email protected] and [email protected] I will post up my exact voltage settings later for everything, just gonna let Prime keep on running for now. I will report my results later.


What's your Motherboard make and model and what make and model of memory you running at what speed . What is your cpu multiplier. you have to give a little more information to be useful to others and your self.


----------



## Red1776

OK, first let me say that I am a hardware guy and I would not know bad code if it bit me in the ***. however I have been reading up on P95
and have found that there have been many very specific CPU arch updates including this one to take advantage of and greatly improve performance with sandy/ivy bridge CPU's

*27.7 May 15, 2012 Stable AVX support (for Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs, Core i3/i5/i7-2xxx and 3xxx models) totaling a ~30% performance increase relative to version 26.[4]*

Next was this update

*27.7 beta May 3, 2012[40] More bug fixes*

There many updates that list "Bug Fixes" so if they are fixing bugs as they go with CPU architectures as they are released, why then can it not be a bug some here are experiencing and an AMD "bug fix" or arch update is forthcoming?

The whole article/update table can be read here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime95


----------



## MistrEd

os2wiz

Look back just a bit I believe you will see it. Is my signature not showing?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My cpu is batch 1235 and I have the same Ram (and H-100). So far I have the best stability/performance @ 9-12-11-29-28 2016 mhz. But to be honest, memory tweaking is the weakest part of my overclocking game


What motherboard are you using, that is extremely vital.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem we are the pioneers of the pc age
> My father loves electronic gadgets,(even at age 74 you will find him playing PC games or tinkering with electronics) always bringing home a new toy. The gaming consoles started with pong then Fairchild's system F, intellivision etc. After pc's became available, vic 20 commodore 64, amiga, then about every generation of X86 rig made found it's way to my home. I shudder to think what I have spent over the years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironmadien : The mission i was playing was the caribean landing and all graphics settings were at ultra high


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Hey, I am 63 years old with a bad heart, where does that put me in the mix?
> 
> I live in New York and while I like football, couldn't call me a fanatic about it. unfortunately imy age has not contributed to my wisdom in resolving the stability vs high clocks issue with my FX-8350 and my Crosshairs V settings. Everyy week or two I hear a new mantra about settings for Vishera and how now it requires no voltage increases in cpu-NB. I can accept that as when I did push the voltage up close to 1.3 volts it had little or no benefit. But so far I have not had a stable overclclock above the 4.5 GHZ level. Not sure why.;l. Some say turn off LLC other says the opposite.. Where is ASUS ? They have said nothing official yet about overclocking Crosshairs with Vishera. I posed that question on their ROG Crosshairs forum several days ago and have received no reply.


well os, that makes you the President....damnit...and I campaigned so hard









@ CSS did you say you had a Ti 99/4A as well? do you remember getting a "oregon trail' cartridge with it?

*edit* I just saw it was Anibus who had the Ti 99/4A
well it looks like the Vishera_ AARP_club is a Juggernaut


----------



## bmgjet

Left prime running over night and it passed 8 hours until I started using the PC then core 6 failed and a few mins later 1 core from each modual.
Am going to start it again when I leave for work since it looks like using the PC is causing it to fail prime (bottle necking something problably which causes 1 core in each modual to be starved of data.)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What motherboard are you using, that is extremely vital.


MSI 990FXA gd-80V2 I have 3 NF 980 g 65's btw









Nope never had the ti red


----------



## MistrEd

Approaching 19 hours running Prime 95 blend test. Have had no rounding errors or cores dropping out. Been even playing some of my older games while this is running and have no lag or slow down. Been using the pc like I normally do while Prime is running.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Hey guys! I decided to pair up my 8350 with a Sabertooth (sorry Red









)

The current BIOS driver I have is 0813 from November last year. For anyone that has this MOBO, should I upgrade t the recent one (1604)?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hey guys! I decided to pair up my 8350 with a Sabertooth (sorry Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> The current BIOS driver I have is 0813 from November last year. For anyone that has this MOBO, should I upgrade t the recent one (1604)?


Yes, 1604 is a must on a rev1.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Yes, 1604 is a must on a rev1.


I have the R 2.0, if that makes any difference.


----------



## bmgjet

1201 is a must for R2.0


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 1201 is a must for R2.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I have the R 2.0, if that makes any difference.


bmgjet is correct, 1604 only goes on the rev1's, 1201 goes on the rev2s. There is a slight difference between the boards.


----------



## wolvers

They're labelled with R2 and R1, that's also important as there may be the same revision number of BIOS for both boards.


----------



## stickg1

My new 8320 came today. Pretty sweet considering I requested an RMA yesterday around noon. The tin was sealed which is a good sign. It has a slightly different number above the serial number. My old one was : FA 1236PGA and the new one is FA 1237PGA. Is that the batch number? Or is the batch number in the serial number?

So far it looks like the temps are slightly lower. I'm running a quick prime95 test at stock. I did notice the stock voltage seems higher. It's 1.4v instead of 1.36v. Everything is on auto still. This might be something with my motherboard because I'm pretty sure when I switch to manual voltages my base VID is 1.36v because I can only adjust by offset.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Ahhh! Nevermind... I link the R1.0









Thank you very much guys.


----------



## stickg1

Just for reference here is a SS of me running IBT standard with my new chip. The voltage and clock is the same as the old chip for my 24/7 [email protected] frequency of 4.5GHz. During IBT I would typically get temps in the low 60s on the old chip. This chip is hanging out around 50c. I gotta tell you, so far things are looking good. I'm going to attempt a higher overclock and monitor my temps along the way.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just for reference here is a SS of me running IBT standard with my new chip. The voltage and clock is the same as the old chip for my 24/7 [email protected] frequency of 4.5GHz. During IBT I would typically get temps in the low 60s on the old chip. This chip is hanging out around 50c. I gotta tell you, so far things are looking good. I'm going to attempt a higher overclock and monitor my temps along the way.


Like playing High/Low with a 7 on the table









Glad it worked out for you. Here's hoping to see you at 4.7-4.8.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Like playing High/Low with a 7 on the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you. Here's hoping to see you at 4.7-4.8.


lol, yeah, tell me about it!

Gambling is sweet! I gotta get down to the 7/11 and buy a bunch of scratch tickets!!!









But seriously, check this out, I'm about 20 runs in on IBT, I'm going to start over and run on high though...


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Well, this is quite annoying. I don't have a usb stick, so I tried to use Asus Utility to flash the new BIOS but for some reason it doesn't work with my Sabertooth. It gives me an error message saying the program only works with Asus motherboards (what?).

Any insight?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Well, this is quite annoying. I don't have a usb stick, so I tried to use Asus Utility to flash the new BIOS but for some reason it doesn't work with my Sabertooth. It gives me an error message saying the program only works with Asus motherboards (what?).
> 
> Any insight?


OK, first. Laugh. When something this stupid happens, you gotta laugh.

Next up, get a USB stick. Seriously, 4GB USB 2.0 sticks are like $5 these days.

Lastly, try re-installing? I had an issue where Overdrive wouldn't recognize my 8320 as an AMD CPU once, I just reinstalled it and everything was fine. If it still doesn't work, make Asus's Tech Support earn their living.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Like playing High/Low with a 7 on the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you. Here's hoping to see you at 4.7-4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yeah, tell me about it!
> 
> Gambling is sweet! I gotta get down to the 7/11 and buy a bunch of scratch tickets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, check this out, I'm about 20 runs in on IBT, I'm going to start over and run on high though...
Click to expand...

Not gonna lie, I was really hoping for 4.8 out of that thing.

Then again, you're the highest 8320 on an Antec 620 and the 4th highest 8320 over all.








(I refuse to believe that someone with a post count of 1 actually counts(Pi83))


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK, first. Laugh. When something this stupid happens, you gotta laugh.
> Next up, get a USB stick. Seriously, 4GB USB 2.0 sticks are like $5 these days.
> Lastly, try re-installing? I had an issue where Overdrive wouldn't recognize my 8320 as an AMD CPU once, I just reinstalled it and everything was fine. If it still doesn't work, make Asus's Tech Support earn their living.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171510

but you can get a 16 for only 10









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-139-257


----------



## Solders18

Are the sabertooth R1 boards able to disable individual cores? all i see is by modules


----------



## stickg1

I see a direct correlation between the temperature of my NB and my OC's failing. As long as I can keep the NB under 70c I'm good. I've yet to repaste and reseat, I will do it tomorrow and see if I can get better results.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I see a direct correlation between the temperature of my NB and my OC's failing. As long as I can keep the NB under 70c I'm good. I've yet to repaste and reseat, I will do it tomorrow and see if I can get better results.


While reading all your updates I was like **** what is Temp 3?!?! Looking forward to more updates, good work.


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't count on it, Biostar is budget. Their "Flagship" is worse then the UD3 in many ways; Ethernet controller, PCI-e lanes and placement, only 4+2 phase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll stand corrected when I see it, but the one biostar I did own (870 something I think) just couldn't compare to anything else I owned, including the FM1 ASRock in a APU build I made someone, and that board actually scared me. I could not get all 6 cores of my 960T to work on it, while the 990A-UD3 that replaced it not only got all 6 cores working, but OC'd it to 3.6 (cooling limited).


Actually the biostar 990fx board IS good, I don't know about the LLC on it though.

From http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors:
Quote:


> However, take the Biostar TA890FXE [same exact as 990fx version], it comes with a similar 4+2 power phase. High amperage rating per transistor; completely rock-solid. It should be noted that an 8+2 phase system may not necessarily provide any more current than a 4+1 phase if the amount of amperage available to the transistors per phase is the same; however, the 8+2 phase system would still do so with more efficiency, stability, and with less heat output.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I use Prime95,OCCT,IBT,LinX,HyperPI,ycruncher,wPrime. I use more then just Prime95. Prime95 is not problematic code.


*Thanks MisterEd for bringing up these arguements(maybe not the best choice of word, but...meh) about Prime95.*
Quote:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prime95
> *25.11 July 14, 2009 Faster PRP tests*
> 25.12 July 29, 2009
> 25.13 October 6, 2009
> 25.14 March 22, 2010
> 26.2 September 14, 2010[31] Optimized FFT code for many architectures; file size is greatly increased as a result
> 26.3 October 13, 2010[32]
> 26.4 November 15, 2010 Support of up to 64 cores (for 64-bit systems)
> 26.5 February 23, 2011
> 26.6 April 8, 2011[33]
> 27.1 alpha December 5, 2011[34] Intel AVX support (32 bit only)
> 27.2 alpha December 19, 2011[35] Includes all FFT lengths; first Linux/MPrime test version
> 27.3 beta February 16, 2012[36] 64 bit AVX support
> 27.4 beta March 9, 2012[37]
> 27.6 beta April 24, 2012[38] Bug fixes; (v27.5 was skipped;[39] the underlying math libraries went through a revision, but Prime95 was not modified.)
> 27.7 beta May 3, 2012[40] More bug fixes
> 27.7 May 15, 2012 Stable AVX support (for Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs, Core i3/i5/i7-2xxx and 3xxx models) totaling a ~30% performance increase relative to version 26.[4]


When I "Google" for a version of Prime95, not gonna lie, I just click on the one at the top....
Which the top choice takes you to a version 25.11

So MIsterEd, what version do you happen to be running? What version are others running?


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> *Thanks MisterEd for bringing up these arguements about Prime95.*
> When I "Google" for a version of Prime95, not gonna lie, I just click on the one at the top....
> Which the top choice takes you to a version 25.11
> So MIsterEd, what version do you happen to be running? What version are others running?


I ran 27.7 and it crashes my fx-8350 ocs instantly. I can intelburntest all day though.


----------



## MistrEd

Had a core finally mess up after 21 hours. Got a illegal checksum. I am running P95 Version 27.7 build 2 I am going to bump of the cpu voltage 1 notch and leave it and start messing with IBT and OCCT for now.



Version



Voltages

CPU Manual Voltage 1.3562
CPU/NB Manual Voltage 1.1437
CPU VDDA 2.5
DRAM 1.510
NB Voltage 1.1187
NB HT Voltage 1.2125


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Had a core finally mess up after 21 hours. Got a illegal checksum. I am running P95 Version 27.7 build 2 I am going to bump of the cpu voltage 1 notch and leave it and start messing with IBT and OCCT for now.
> 
> Version
> http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn281/ed6698/grgr.jpg
> Voltages
> CPU Manual Voltage 1.3562
> CPU/NB Manual Voltage 1.1437
> CPU VDDA 2.5
> DRAM 1.510
> NB Voltage1.1187
> NB HT Voltage


Well, until I hook my FX 8150 back up, I'll probably blame my Stock Crashes on the outdated and buggy version of Prime95 I was using (majority of the patches were for random sumout errors etc)

Also @ MistrEd would you mind posting a HW Monitor ScreenShot of your Overclock at load?(like 5 minutes of Prime)

How many people are failing Prime95 on Windows 8, with the latest version of Prime?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If my source is correct, then TMP 1 is NB temps. So 60 Celsius at stock settings. I don't have any experience on MSI boards in that regard, but my Gigabyte Board didn't like those temps. I imagine that the AMD Chipsets use the same Fabrication as the AMD Cpu's which don't like temps that high. It's a starting point at least to repaste and maybe add a fan to the NB, considering you can boot at 5.0Ghz just fine.


so i re pasted.. and that top picture wasn't stock that was a full load.. one thing I did notice is that the MSI TIM was like gum! I re pasted with antec formula 6.I have noticed that it took longer for my NB to heat up almost 5 minutes compared to 2 and it has dropped the temp by about 4c.. I am definitely considering aftermarket active cooler at this point


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so i re pasted.. and that top picture wasn't stock that was a full load.. one thing I did notice is that the MSI TIM was like gum! I re pasted with antec formula 6.I have noticed that it took longer for my NB to heat up almost 5 minutes compared to 2 and it has dropped the temp by about 4c.. I am definitely considering aftermarket active cooler at this point


Lol, that's exactly what that stuff looks like. Except it's like the kind you find under a desk after 20 years. That's good it takes longer to heat up now. Means it's actually dissipating heat until the heatsink gets saturated. If you still have the fan off your stock AMD Cooler it's the perfect size to sit over the VRM's and NB. Those MSI heatsinks look perfect for putting a couple little screws in. Although I'm a bit oldschool and crude that way lol.

@ F3ERS 2 ASH3S Was looking at your board diagram too. I've never seen one with that 6 Pin ATX plug. It says it's there to supply power to the Graphics Cards?!?! Crazyness.


----------



## MistrEd

What info you looking for from HWmonitor ComputerRestore?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Lol, that's exactly what that stuff looks like. Except it's like the kind you find under a desk after 20 years. That's good it takes longer to heat up now. Means it's actually dissipating heat until the heatsink gets saturated. If you still have the fan off your stock AMD Cooler it's the perfect size to sit over the VRM's and NB. Those MSI heatsinks look perfect for putting a couple little screws in. Although I'm a bit oldschool and crude that way lol.
> @ F3ERS 2 ASH3S Was looking at your board diagram too. I've never seen one with that 6 Pin ATX plug. It says it's there to supply power to the Graphics Cards?!?! Crazyness.


yeah im glad I swapped that.. Ill have to take a look at the stock fans on the coolers I have about 3-4 from all of the old chips lol

and yeah that 6 pin is unique.. when i first put this mobo in I was all hmm f that my cards are powered.. nope..... I think it supplys power to the PCIe lanes themselves... so I have 4 6 pins for my 2 cards an extra one for the mobo..


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> What info you looking for from HWmonitor ComputerRestore?


Specifically NB temps with your OC after ~5 Minutes of Prime.


----------



## erase

I guess looking at the FX-8320 it overclocks are reasonable amount, but given the FX-8350 is more or less the same but better binned, overclocking is not that great to say the least. Some crazy voltages required and cooling for bugger all in the end.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

im starting to think its this BIOS.. i didn't change any voltages.. it my FSB was at 216 I upped it to 217 it failed to post i shut it down waited a second and started it back up now its running IBT stable for at least 10 passes.. as 216 was failing at 2-3


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Specifically NB temps with your OC after ~5 Minutes of Prime.


I did not see anything on HW monitor for NB temps, here is a reading from HWinfo64. I am running OCCT, so the numbers are from that test program.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I did not see anything on HW monitor for NB temps, here is a reading from HWinfo64. I am running OCCT, so the numbers are from that test program.


It seems to be the NB/HT sensor at 36 Celsius. It's strange that the min/max/current doesn't change at all lol. Do you have a fan directly on it? Or just amazing case airflow? I'm bet that Zalman keeps some airflow over it.

- I'm curious if high NB temps are making these CPUs take more voltage to overclock and/or causing people to hit a wall despite good CPU temps.
Since you happen to be running very low voltage @ 21 hours of Prime, thought I'd inquire.


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It seems to be the NB/HT sensor at 36 Celsius. It's strange that the min/max/current doesn't change at all lol. Do you have a fan directly on it? Or just amazing case airflow? I'm bet that Zalman keeps some airflow over it.
> - I'm curious if high NB temps are making these CPUs take more voltage to overclock and/or causing people to hit a wall despite good CPU temps.
> Since you happen to be running very low voltage @ 21 hours of Prime, thought I'd inquire.


The min/max/current is like that due to starting it 20 minutes after OCCT was started I think.
No fan on it directly. I do have 6 120mm Antec TriCool fans in the Antec 1200, not the stock ones, if that matters. I am sure I have plenty of airflow in my case.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I see a direct correlation between the temperature of my NB and my OC's failing. As long as I can keep the NB under 70c I'm good. I've yet to repaste and reseat, I will do it tomorrow and see if I can get better results.


Yes, please. I'm very curious to know whether the Gigabyte UD3's north bridge cooling issues can easily be resolved. If only a certain mod or technique can fix this issue, I'd go out and buy one tomorrow, since they're on sale for $115 locally (after $10 MIR). I really like the slot layout and the features of this board (and yes, even the all-black colour scheme is very cool), so please, please tell me that you only had to repaste and reseat and all is cool in VRM/northbridge land on this board. I just doubt much can be done without a heatpipe linking the two heatsinks.


----------



## bmgjet

Was running a old as version of prime, Getting the latest now but it looks like its going to take ages since the only source I could find is going at 2kb/s


----------



## ComputerRestore

I had a bit of an idea too about the Memory/Frequency Scaleing with Piledriver as well.

Since it's not fully clear (as far as I know) what this bottlekneck is with memory scaling -cpu overclock and memory overclock- why not make a bottlekneck in the Ram.

Not entirely sure if this would work, but here's the idea. Running only one stick of Ram, test the scaling, up to whereever, 2166 - 2400. To see if it scales higher than a Dual Channel setup,
which would indicate that it's most likely CPU only. If it scales the same as dual channel mode then it's something else.

Is my thinking right on that? 1 stick should struggle to feed the CPU, thus benefit more from higher clocks/ greater scaling with CPU overclock? (with the obvious lower bandwidth)


----------



## MistrEd

All I know for sure, somewhere along the line of the new 1201 bios and ticking up the CPU LLC to high, my system has become way better stable with Prime95 and OCCT. For some reason I have had no issue with IBT, except for temps getting a little higher. I have been tinkering with voltages and medium LLC for a couple weeks until yesterday.. Once I changed the bios and High cpu LLC everything changed for the better.


----------



## Tslm

So with Bulldozer it was figured out that higher VIDs generally meant you had a chip that was a lot less leaky and therefore clocked alot better on air and water because you didn't run into the massive wall of heat so fast. Has anyone done any comparisons with Piledriver? I remember with FX-8150s 1.3v+ was quite good, and chips as low as 1.225v (the ones I always got







) were ridiculously hot. It seems like VIDs with Piledriver are alot higher in general (1.35v+) which sounds promising if AMD is following a similar sort of procedure.


----------



## utnorris

Got 5ghz, granted, only 10 passes of IBT, but I just wanted to see if it would do it with a high FSB. Temps were too high for longer testings, once I get it setup in it's new home I will test it out again and do some benching.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Lol, that's exactly what that stuff looks like. Except it's like the kind you find under a desk after 20 years. That's good it takes longer to heat up now. Means it's actually dissipating heat until the heatsink gets saturated. If you still have the fan off your stock AMD Cooler it's the perfect size to sit over the VRM's and NB. Those MSI heatsinks look perfect for putting a couple little screws in. Although I'm a bit oldschool and crude that way lol.
> @ F3ERS 2 ASH3S Was looking at your board diagram too. I've never seen one with that 6 Pin ATX plug. It says it's there to supply power to the Graphics Cards?!?! Crazyness.


I've seen this on 2 other motherboards, not six pins but the older style molex connectors such as you would use on an IDE dvd drive also supposedly to power the graphics card. Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 listed here is one of them http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186168


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've seen this on 2 other motherboards, not six pins but the older style molex connectors such as you would use on an IDE dvd drive also supposedly to power the graphics card. Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 listed here is one of them http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186168


I wonder id there is any true benifit for the extra power, or if they were just being cheap

Wish i had the answer, all i have figured out is i have issues with the fsb, maybe northbridge or bios or all or psu.... Ugh


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Wierd question as it seems to be but has anyone downed the fsb below 200 and just raised all the other multipliers up? It seems counter intuitive but i remember back in the day it helped get higher clocks im talking pre athlon x2 though


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Wierd question as it seems to be but has anyone downed the fsb below 200 and just raised all the other multipliers up? It seems counter intuitive but i remember back in the day it helped get higher clocks im talking pre athlon x2 though


Intel's have a 100 base clock and high multi. i just built an intel htpc for a client i7 3770 and its 100x(34-41)


----------



## Covert_Death

seems like we are figuring out some interesting things about PD today! sad to have missed most of it haha...

turns out ive been running p95 version 25.11 looking for 27.7 now

as for temps, whoever (im too lazy to scroll back pages and find the name) is running P95 for 24 hours and and at 4.5Ghz and only 1.34 something volts you have one hell of a chip haha. that was my stock voltage for 4.0Ghz and i had to start bumping at 4.2Ghz to keep stable OCCT

and btw here is the latest p95 build download links (multiple sources) and it says BUILD 2... anyone know what build 2 is for 27.7???
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Home-Education/Prime95.shtml

and another note. when starting prime95. the test description for FX-8350 states "Using AMD K10 FFT" I wonder if this has ANYTHING to do with instability since k10 was phenom II


----------



## Thebreezybb

How do most people test for stability on IBT? Standard, High, Very high or maximum?


----------



## Covert_Death

I usually do very high or custom leaving about 100mb free


----------



## Covert_Death

Okay so with all the other boards that have LLC do you notice any change i V during load once your increase is established???

for me on my board my default voltage is set to 1.3625 and under load my voltage initially increases to 1.384 for about a minute solid and keeps that line perfect (im ussing OCCT to monitor this) and then it spikes up to 1.400 and then starts shifting between 1.384 and 1.400 every ten seconds and just goes back and forth and back and forth.

watching this closely this is what is creating my temperature wall on my H60 because my temps drop 5*C when at the 1.384 line then shoot back up to 60 when at the 1.400 line... is this simply because ASRock LLC is not as good as other LLC out there or is there a reason for this?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Okay so with all the other boards that have LLC do you notice any change i V during load once your increase is established???
> for me on my board my default voltage is set to 1.3625 and under load my voltage initially increases to 1.384 for about a minute solid and keeps that line perfect (im ussing OCCT to monitor this) and then it spikes up to 1.400 and then starts shifting between 1.384 and 1.400 every ten seconds and just goes back and forth and back and forth.
> watching this closely this is what is creating my temperature wall on my H60 because my temps drop 5*C when at the 1.384 line then shoot back up to 60 when at the 1.400 line... is this simply because ASRock LLC is not as good as other LLC out there or is there a reason for this?


Does your line look like this?


----------



## Covert_Death

it's worse at the start and seems to get more stable as time goes on..... just looks, ugly IMO


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's worse at the start and seems to get more stable as time goes on..... just looks, ugly IMO


that looks worse than it is. if you can adjust for that initial jump (I assume that you have the LLC set to do that when load is applied) from then on you only have a 0.008v differential every 10 sec or so. Thats actually a decent line. (0.007%)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> So with Bulldozer it was figured out that higher VIDs generally meant you had a chip that was a lot less leaky and therefore clocked alot better on air and water because you didn't run into the massive wall of heat so fast. Has anyone done any comparisons with Piledriver? I remember with FX-8150s 1.3v+ was quite good, and chips as low as 1.225v (the ones I always got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) were ridiculously hot. It seems like VIDs with Piledriver are alot higher in general (1.35v+) which sounds promising if AMD is following a similar sort of procedure.


This might be true because I returned my first FX-8320, it had a stock VID of 1.3625v and my new chip has a stock VID of 1.4v, however at the same voltages and frequency my new chip is 5 to 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## kzone75

4.739GHz @ 1.424v Was on my 12th hour Prime95 and then power went out in the house. Annoying..


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Wierd question as it seems to be but has anyone downed the fsb below 200 and just raised all the other multipliers up? It seems counter intuitive but i remember back in the day it helped get higher clocks im talking pre athlon x2 though


Unfortunately you can't lower the AMD fsb below 200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> So with Bulldozer it was figured out that higher VIDs generally meant you had a chip that was a lot less leaky and therefore clocked alot better on air and water because you didn't run into the massive wall of heat so fast. Has anyone done any comparisons with Piledriver? I remember with FX-8150s 1.3v+ was quite good, and chips as low as 1.225v (the ones I always got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) were ridiculously hot. It seems like VIDs with Piledriver are alot higher in general (1.35v+) which sounds promising if AMD is following a similar sort of procedure.


I asked a while back if the OP could include this in the overclock listing because it did represent "Golden Chips" on Bulldozer.

yeah high vid ones ran cooler but hit a vid wall sooner
low vid ones ran hotter and didn't clock very high

it was those middle ones, 1.3-1.325vid that were a good balance. (stock voltage with turbo disabled)


----------



## stickg1

Someone was asking about [email protected] performance the other day for the Vishera line. My FX-8320 at 4.6GHz gets about 25K-35K PPD. This was after some tweaking and adding advanced flags.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I see a direct correlation between the temperature of my NB and my OC's failing. As long as I can keep the NB under 70c I'm good. I've yet to repaste and reseat, I will do it tomorrow and see if I can get better results.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please. I'm very curious to know whether the Gigabyte UD3's north bridge cooling issues can easily be resolved. If only a certain mod or technique can fix this issue, I'd go out and buy one tomorrow, since they're on sale for $115 locally (after $10 MIR). I really like the slot layout and the features of this board (and yes, even the all-black colour scheme is very cool), so please, please tell me that you only had to repaste and reseat and all is cool in VRM/northbridge land on this board. I just doubt much can be done without a heatpipe linking the two heatsinks.
Click to expand...

What NB stability issues? Seriously, it does get hot, but it hasn't effected anything, and I have not replaced the paste. I'm assuming Temp 3 is NB:


Ignore the score, Cine was for quick temps, I have a lot running in the background.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I had a bit of an idea too about the Memory/Frequency Scaleing with Piledriver as well.
> 
> Since it's not fully clear (as far as I know) what this bottlekneck is with memory scaling -cpu overclock and memory overclock- why not make a bottlekneck in the Ram.
> 
> Not entirely sure if this would work, but here's the idea. Running only one stick of Ram, test the scaling, up to whereever, 2166 - 2400. To see if it scales higher than a Dual Channel setup,
> which would indicate that it's most likely CPU only. If it scales the same as dual channel mode then it's something else.
> 
> Is my thinking right on that? 1 stick should struggle to feed the CPU, thus benefit more from higher clocks/ greater scaling with CPU overclock? (with the obvious lower bandwidth)


Not quite, due to how the AMD memory controller works.

In reality, you don't have "dual channel" per say, you have 2 memory channels. They don't operate in 128-bit, they operate as 2 separate 64-bit. Each channel can be used by a different core at the same time.

This is what is known as UnGanged mode. Ganged forces the 2 controllers to work together. You can change this in the BIOS.

More then likely, the CPU/NB can't keep up after a point. As much as NB OCs don't seem to help normally, it would be interesting to see how 2400 fares with the NB at 2.6.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 4.739GHz @ 1.424v Was on my 12th hour Prime95 and then power went out in the house. Annoying..


Would you mind posting the rest of your settings?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What NB stability issues? Seriously, it does get hot, but it hasn't effected anything, and I have not replaced the paste. I'm assuming Temp 3 is NB:
> 
> Ignore the score, Cine was for quick temps, I have a lot running in the background.
> Not quite, due to how the AMD memory controller works.
> In reality, you don't have "dual channel" per say, you have 2 memory channels. They don't operate in 128-bit, they operate as 2 separate 64-bit. Each channel can be used by a different core at the same time.
> This is what is known as UnGanged mode. Ganged forces the 2 controllers to work together. You can change this in the BIOS.
> More then likely, the CPU/NB can't keep up after a point. As much as NB OCs don't seem to help normally, it would be interesting to see how 2400 fares with the NB at 2.6.


That's why I'm curious about that. If it's a limitation of the CPU cache rather than the IMC or on board NB, then should 1 stick of Ram have much better scaling over 1866Mhz compared to 2 in Dual Channel?

If it makes no difference, then it's a bottleneck at the NB through the 64-bit lanes?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What NB stability issues? Seriously, it does get hot, but it hasn't effected anything, and I have not replaced the paste. I'm assuming Temp 3 is NB:
> Ignore the score, Cine was for quick temps, I have a lot running in the background.
> Not quite, due to how the AMD memory controller works.
> In reality, you don't have "dual channel" per say, you have 2 memory channels. They don't operate in 128-bit, they operate as 2 separate 64-bit. Each channel can be used by a different core at the same time.
> This is what is known as UnGanged mode. Ganged forces the 2 controllers to work together. You can change this in the BIOS.
> More then likely, the CPU/NB can't keep up after a point. As much as NB OCs don't seem to help normally, it would be interesting to see how 2400 fares with the NB at 2.6.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I'm curious about that. If it's a limitation of the CPU cache rather than the IMC or on board NB, then should 1 stick of Ram have much better scaling over 1866Mhz compared to 2 in Dual Channel?
> 
> If it makes no difference, then it's a bottleneck at the NB through the 64-bit lanes?
Click to expand...

Good question. Personaly, I don't see how limiting the bus width which should be 128 all the way through would allow for greater speed on half the bus. Either way, I don't have fast enough RAM laying around to test scaling that high.


----------



## stickg1

It seems like no matter what voltage I run as soon as my NB gets over 75c I'm more likely to get errors. Regardless I will take action in lowering my NB temps by repasting and adding a spot fan. If it works, cool, if not, we'll put my theory to rest. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Good question. Personaly, I don't see how limiting the bus width which should be 128 all the way through would allow for greater speed on half the bus. Either way, I don't have fast enough RAM laying around to test scaling that high.


I just see it like this, which may be wrong, I'm not sure. (CPU *Bandwidth* Bottleneck example)

Ram(Dual Channel 1866Mhz) --->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->

Ram(1 Stick Single Channel 1600Mhz) ->->->->CPU->->->->->

Ram(1 Stick Single Channel 2166Mhz) -->-->-->-->CPU-->-->-->-->

Edited: See Bold


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Good question. Personaly, I don't see how limiting the bus width which should be 128 all the way through would allow for greater speed on half the bus. Either way, I don't have fast enough RAM laying around to test scaling that high.
> 
> 
> 
> I just see it like this, which may be wrong, I'm not sure. (CPU Bottleneck example)
> 
> Ram(Dual Channel 1866Mhz) --->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->
> 
> Ram(1 Stick Single Channel 1600Mhz) ->->->->CPU->->->->->
> 
> Ram(1 Stick Single Channel 2166Mhz) -->-->-->-->CPU-->-->-->-->
Click to expand...

Dual Fast:
--->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->
--->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->

Dual Slow:
->->->->CPU->->->->->
->->->->CPU->->->->->

Single fast:
--->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->

Single Slow:
->->->->CPU->->->->->

Ganged Dual:
--->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->
--->--->--->--->"""""-->-->-->-->

Don't confuse Bus width with speed. They are 2 different things.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Someone was asking about [email protected] performance the other day for the Vishera line. My FX-8320 at 4.6GHz gets about 25K-35K PPD. This was after some tweaking and adding advanced flags.


It was me and thanks.

My 1055T gets about 11k PPD on 4 cores. Might be about 21k PPD on all 6. ^That would be a decent upgrade for me.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dual Fast:
> --->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->
> --->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->
> Dual Slow:
> ->->->->CPU->->->->->
> ->->->->CPU->->->->->
> Single fast:
> --->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->
> Single Slow:
> ->->->->CPU->->->->->
> Ganged Dual:
> --->--->--->--->CPU-->-->-->-->
> --->--->--->--->"""""-->-->-->-->
> Don't confuse Bus width with speed. They are 2 different things.


Yeah, I guess my diagram kinda sucked. It was meant to represent the bandwidth of what the Ram is capable of VS what the CPU could use.

I really want to pick up an 8320 to play with, but I also want a Catleap....


----------



## anubis44

OK, so I've decided that this is my next motherboard:

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/motherboards/31671-asus-m5a99fxpro-r2?showall=&start=11

I had this board briefly, and was turned off initially by it's lack of core unlocking abilities (which I shouldn't really care about, since I'm putting an FX-8350 into it, not my old PII X2 550BE anyhow), and by the fact that my bios-flashed (1000MHz core/1375MHz memory) 7950 wouldn't boot with it (it worked fine with the factory 900MHz core/1250MHz memory bios). However, on further reflection after much research, I care more about the slot layout, VRM stability, northbridge cooling and overclocking stability than whether I have to use software or bios overclocking with my graphics card. It was just hard to go back to software after having the bios flashed overclock on my 7950, but screw it, I'll just do it in software.

This board has the Asus Digi+ digital VRMs and power regulation, which I really like. The power phases are 6+2+2, which seems more than adequate. Except for the 8+2+2 power phases and the ability to run more than 2 graphics cards, it's like an Asus Sabretooth 2.0 for $35 less. I can buy it locally for $155 and avoid shipping charges and any hassles if it's DOA, as the store will simply hand me another new one the same day if I need it. Since I don't like the Sabretooth's PCI-E slot layout anyhow, and I never plan to use more than 2 graphics cards in this build, I'm feeling pretty good about this board.

I'm thinking of picking it up today after work. Now, the memory! I'm thinking of getting 2x4GB of DDR3-1600 CL9 ram (whatever Corsair/Patriot/Kingston version is cheapest). Is there a benefit to getting DDR3-1866 or even DDR3-2166 ram? I'm going to initially use my Antec Kuhler 620, and move eventually to a better water cooler, so I'm not worried about ram clearance issues.

Any thoughts/suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MistrEd

Here is what my vcore looks like during a test with cpu LLC on high.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Unfortunately you can't lower the AMD fsb below 200.


Actually you can. I know for a fact that on my saber the bus speed has a range of 100-625(625 would be craaaaaazy)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Actually you can. I know for a fact that on my saber the bus speed has a range of 100-625(625 would be craaaaaazy)


LN2 northbridge lol


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Actually you can. I know for a fact that on my saber the bus speed has a range of 100-625(625 would be craaaaaazy)
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 northbridge lol
Click to expand...

Even for the record setting 8150 that would only be a multiplier of 14 lol

LN2 EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Actually you can. I know for a fact that on my saber the bus speed has a range of 100-625(625 would be craaaaaazy)


Will it actually let you set it below 200 though? Mine would go down in the BIOS but it would set it back to Auto.

I wanted to run my FSB at 100 and do a crazy multi like Sandybridge to see what would happen. 100 X 44 or something







Then I'd set the HTT and NB to 18 or so.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Actually you can. I know for a fact that on my saber the bus speed has a range of 100-625(625 would be craaaaaazy)
> 
> 
> 
> Will it actually let you set it below 200 though? Mine would go down in the BIOS but it would set it back to Auto.
> 
> I wanted to run my FSB at 100 and do a crazy multi like Sandybridge to see what would happen. 100 X 44 or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'd set the HTT and NB to 18 or so.
Click to expand...

I ran my old thuban at 100 x 4 just for kicks. I'll try it when I get home


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Would you mind posting the rest of your settings?


ok Here are a few







Let me know if you need more









CPU Clock Ratio: x20 4740 MHz
CPU NB Freq: x10 2370 MHz
CPU Freq: 237
HT Link Freq: x10 2370 MHz
DRAM E.O.C.P DDR2200 (Won't boot at 2400MHz, but might boot at 2250MHz)
Mem Clock: x9,33 2211MHz

CPU PLL Voltage Ctrl 2.400v (2.5v originally)
DRAM Voltage Ctrl 1.650v
NB Voltage Ctrl 1.000v
HT Link Voltage Ctrl 1.200v
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Ctrl 1.400v (This one is at 1.8v originally)
CPU NB VID Ctrl 1.250v
CPU Voltage Ctrl 1.500v (This is not correct. It shows 1.408v in the PC Health Status in the BIOS. I have notified Gigabyte about this.)

Stock CPU VID on this chip is 1.3250v.

I got 82.22/8.20/1.26 in CineBench now. Temps won't go over 60C during stress, but I'll stay at 4.7GHz until I get new TIM next week.

Hopefully I get some time to play a few games this weekend.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Would you mind posting the rest of your settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok Here are a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio: x20 4740 MHz
> CPU NB Freq: x10 2370 MHz
> CPU Freq: 237
> HT Link Freq: x10 2370 MHz
> DRAM E.O.C.P DDR2200 (Won't boot at 2400MHz, but might boot at 2250MHz)
> Mem Clock: x9,33 2211MHz
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage Ctrl 2.400v (2.5v originally)
> DRAM Voltage Ctrl 1.650v
> NB Voltage Ctrl 1.000v
> HT Link Voltage Ctrl 1.200v
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Ctrl 1.400v (This one is at 1.8v originally)
> CPU NB VID Ctrl 1.250v
> CPU Voltage Ctrl 1.500v (This is not correct. It shows 1.408v in the PC Health Status in the BIOS. I have notified Gigabyte about this.)
> 
> Stock CPU VID on this chip is 1.3250v.
> 
> I got 82.22/8.20/1.26 in CineBench now. Temps won't go over 60C during stress, but I'll stay at 4.7GHz until I get new TIM next week.
> 
> What's the benefit of lowering the CPU and nb pll voltages?
> Hopefully I get some time to play a few games this weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK, first. Laugh. When something this stupid happens, you gotta laugh.
> Next up, get a USB stick. Seriously, 4GB USB 2.0 sticks are like $5 these days.
> Lastly, try re-installing? I had an issue where Overdrive wouldn't recognize my 8320 as an AMD CPU once, I just reinstalled it and everything was fine. If it still doesn't work, make Asus's Tech Support earn their living.


NEXT make sure the USB stick is NOT formatted with NTFS. You must use win32 in format not NTFS.


----------



## kzone75

Have no idea what the benefits are. lol But why keep them high when there are no issues keeping them low? I'd imagine less heat. Not sure, though.

I have not changed those settings for about a year.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Do you know what annoys the hell out of me, Its that you cant get a Micro ATX MOBO with a 9 series chipset that supports PileDriver !!!!


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Do you know what annoys the hell out of me, Its that you cant get a Micro ATX MOBO with a 9 series chipset that supports PileDriver !!!!


But why do we need a 9** series mATX mobo then we have APU with PD cores in them?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Do you know what annoys the hell out of me, Its that you cant get a Micro ATX MOBO with a 9 series chipset that supports PileDriver !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But why do we need a 9** series mATX mobo then we have APU with PD cores in them?
Click to expand...

agreed. you wouldn't be able to take full adantage of the cpu by limiting it to a micro


----------



## PaddieMayne

Because i want a micro atx board that i can put an FX8350 chip into.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Because i want a micro atx board that i can put an FX8350 chip into.


Then buy an APU FM2 cpu, FM2 mobo, disable on-chip video and add a video card and there you go.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Because i want a micro atx board that i can put an FX8350 chip into.
> 
> 
> 
> Then buy an APU FM2 cpu, FM2 mobo, disable on-chip video and add a video card and there you go.
Click to expand...

or use the onboard and a video card for crossfire


----------



## PaddieMayne

Like i said its still not an FX8350.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah and maybe not for AM3+ put there are some vicious socket 1155 mATX boards. I had a Maximus IV Gene-Z that could overclock as good as any ATX board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Have no idea what the benefits are. lol But why keep them high when there are no issues keeping them low? I'd imagine less heat. Not sure, though.
> 
> I have not changed those settings for about a year.


Beeeecauuuse... PLL up means VCore down.

1.5v is too high for only 4.7.

You're on a UD3 too, raising PLL to 2.695 was able to drop my Core voltage by .05. Had the same effect on other Giga and ASUS boards too.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Have no idea what the benefits are. lol But why keep them high when there are no issues keeping them low? I'd imagine less heat. Not sure, though.
> 
> I have not changed those settings for about a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Beeeecauuuse... PLL up means VCore down.
> 
> 1.5v is too high for only 4.7.
> 
> You're on a UD3 too, raising PLL to 2.695 was able to drop my Core voltage by .05. Had the same effect on other Giga and ASUS boards too.
Click to expand...

Except 1.5v isn't 1.5v. It's 1.408v..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Then buy an APU FM2 cpu, FM2 mobo, disable on-chip video and add a video card and there you go.


But then you would have to figure out how to add, fix, or re-enable the L3


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Will it actually let you set it below 200 though? Mine would go down in the BIOS but it would set it back to Auto.
> I wanted to run my FSB at 100 and do a crazy multi like Sandybridge to see what would happen. 100 X 44 or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'd set the HTT and NB to 18 or so.


Control center will let you set it as low as 190 or as high as 250 . I've ran at both.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Will it actually let you set it below 200 though? Mine would go down in the BIOS but it would set it back to Auto.
> I wanted to run my FSB at 100 and do a crazy multi like Sandybridge to see what would happen. 100 X 44 or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'd set the HTT and NB to 18 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Control center will let you set it as low as 190 *or as high as 250* . I've ran at both.
Click to expand...

They will let you use 2v on the CPU, but they won't let you use over 250 on the FSB?


----------



## Solders18

Asus suite on a saber


----------



## stickg1

Does anyone know the maximum safe voltage for the PLL/VDDA?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Does anyone know the maximum safe voltage for the PLL/VDDA?


Giga says 2.7 is "redzone", so I leave it at 2.695.


----------



## Chaddean

Just bought my 8350 and right out of the box it is benching better than my 1100t overclocked, i have to say that is impressive. My CPU temps (not core) are hovering from 35c (idle) to 55 (underload), the core temps are 16c to 27c. I have an H70 with Actic silver 5 thermal conductive past, I know there's a cure time however this is significantly higher than my old 1100t overcloked. Is this normal or should I try reseating the cooler and replace the thermal conductive past?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Giga says 2.7 is "redzone", so I leave it at 2.695.


Thanks! I'll keep it at 2.695 also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaddean*
> 
> Just bought my 8350 and right out of the box it is benching better than my 1100t overclocked, i have to say that is impressive. My CPU temps (not core) are hovering from 35c (idle) to 55 (underload), the core temps are 16c to 27c. I have an H70 with Actic silver 5 thermal conductive past, I know there's a cure time however this is significantly higher than my old 1100t overcloked. Is this normal or should I try reseating the cooler and replace the thermal conductive past?


Core temps are the ones that matter. CPU temp is the socket itself. Your about 40 degrees away from the danger zone. Plenty of OC headroom!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They will let you use 2v on the CPU, but they won't let you use over 250 on the FSB?


Yup, if you have a locked chip, control center isn't gonna take you any place special. Max multi is 32.5 = 8125 max mhz


----------



## TBRX

I'm having an issue with my stock cooler + fan (see: http://www.overclock.net/t/1327848/amd-8320-stock-cooler-thermistor-issue ) I'm wondering if anyone is willing to pull off the fan off their stock heatsink for the 8320 / 8350 and take pictures of it + the fan, to help me with my issue? Any brave souls want to help me out? Thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBRX*
> 
> I'm having an issue with my stock cooler + fan (see: http://www.overclock.net/t/1327848/amd-8320-stock-cooler-thermistor-issue ) I'm wondering if anyone is willing to pull off the fan off their stock heatsink for the 8320 / 8350 and take pictures of it + the fan, to help me with my issue? Any brave souls want to help me out? Thanks!


----------



## sgtgates

Hey all, thought I'd share my results for my overclock. Stable at these settings for 12 hours max core temp 62c using push-pull Antec Kuhler 620. Will soon upgrade to custom loop to get to 5-5.2ghz. Ram is set at 1t.



My nb is at 2400, should I put it to 2500? I believe it should stay under ht link unless i'm mistaken


----------



## Covert_Death

hmmm, my chip runs that same setup a good 7-8*C hotter with essentially identical cooling. I have an H60 P/P setup with arctic silver 5 compound.

i can't really go above 1.3625v because LLC pushes it up to 1.39-1.40v and thats when my temps start to pass 62*C

when you are putting your chip under load what do your voltages read? do you have LLC on a certain setting? i'd like to know your load volts


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> hmmm, my chip runs that same setup a good 7-8*C hotter with essentially identical cooling. I have an H60 P/P setup with arctic silver 5 compound.
> i can't really go above 1.3625v because LLC pushes it up to 1.39-1.40v and thats when my temps start to pass 62*C
> when you are putting your chip under load what do your voltages read? do you have LLC on a certain setting? i'd like to know your load volts


I have AS5 as well and its probably not fully set in yet just moved stuff around a few days ago. I have a CHV-Z motherboard. My load volts with 2nd to highest setting llc go from 1.39-1.4 and when under full load never leaves 1.4 thats it lol. Its 1.4 flat in bios and never jumps over it and only falls to 1.39 in low usage times. So i hardly fluctuate at all, cant wait to my custom loop to really push this chip


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Are the sabertooth R1 boards able to disable individual cores? all i see is by modules[/quote
> 
> Absolutely NOT. There was a beta bios which allowed that but it led to system instability so it was never incorporated into an official release I am referring to a Crosshairs V bios but it should be similar since they are both Asus 990FX boards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> hmmm, my chip runs that same setup a good 7-8*C hotter with essentially identical cooling. I have an H60 P/P setup with arctic silver 5 compound.
> i can't really go above 1.3625v because LLC pushes it up to 1.39-1.40v and thats when my temps start to pass 62*C
> when you are putting your chip under load what do your voltages read? do you have LLC on a certain setting? i'd like to know your load volts
> 
> 
> 
> I have AS5 as well and its probably not fully set in yet just moved stuff around a few days ago. I have a CHV-Z motherboard. My load volts with 2nd to highest setting llc go from 1.39-1.4 and when under full load never leaves 1.4 thats it lol. Its 1.4 flat in bios and never jumps over it and only falls to 1.39 in low usage times. So i hardly fluctuate at all, cant wait to my custom loop to really push this chip
Click to expand...

And this is what they mean by "BIOS BIOS BIOS". Little things like LLC working as it should.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Are the sabertooth R1 boards able to disable individual cores? all i see is by modules
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely NOT. There was a beta bios which allowed that but it led to system instability so it was never incorporated into an official release I am referring to a Crosshairs V bios but it should be similar since they are both Asus 990FX boards.
Click to expand...

My BIOS/board allows for me to disable all 2nd cores of the modules, but not each one on it's own.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And this is what they mean by "BIOS BIOS BIOS". Little things like LLC working as it should.


Yup


----------



## sgtgates

What do yall think of my current ram setting that pretty good for 8gb 2133? 9,9,19,24,1t, planning to go for 16gb of this setting


----------



## os2wiz

An H60 is inadequate for the FX8320 or 8350 cou. I had one and my temps under medium and high loads were too high. I upgraded to a H100 an my temps under stress are 10 degres cnetigrade lower. With no stres the difference in temp is only 4 degrees farenheit, but when it really counts the H60 doesn't have the capacity to do the job. . I speak from experience.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> An H60 is inadequate for the FX8320 or 8350 cou. I had one and my temps under medium and high loads were too high. I upgraded to a H100 an my temps under stress are 10 degres cnetigrade lower. With no stres the difference in temp is only 4 degrees farenheit, but when it really counts the H60 doesn't have the capacity to do the job. . I speak from experience.


i agree thus is why im going with a custom loop lol, 620 will probably sit in my server/htpc rig


----------



## os2wiz

What is vid. I think you are referring toi cpu voltage. Correct me if I am wrong. I wish you guys would stop exclusively using acronyms. I have been on many boards and have never heard the term vid and rarely the term IBT.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> An H60 is inadequate for the FX8320 or 8350 cou. I had one and my temps under medium and high loads were too high. I upgraded to a H100 an my temps under stress are 10 degres cnetigrade lower. With no stres the difference in temp is only 4 degrees farenheit, but when it really counts the H60 doesn't have the capacity to do the job. . I speak from experience.


no argument here lol I'm figuring that out the hard way and will be upgrading my case and when i do that i'll get an h100i if it ever hits amazon. I do feel like an h60 maxing out at 4.4-4.5Ghz though doesn't give much hope for an h100 to hit 5.0Ghz ...... atleast on this chip that i have, i think my chip just runs a little warmer is what i'm getting at


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And this is what they mean by "BIOS BIOS BIOS". Little things like LLC working as it should.
> My BIOS/board allows for me to disable all 2nd cores of the modules, but not each one on it's own.


ASRock BIOS has settings to disable one core from each module, disable an entire module, disable two modules and disable three modules if i remember correctly ( ill check and post back in a minute)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What is vid. I think you are referring toi cpu voltage. Correct me if I am wrong. I wish you guys would stop exclusively using acronyms. I have been on many boards and have never heard the term vid and rarely the term IBT.


VID is stock CPU voltage.

IBT is Intel Burn Test.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> no argument here lol I'm figuring that out the hard way and will be upgrading my case and when i do that i'll get an h100i if it ever hits amazon. I do feel like an h60 maxing out at 4.4-4.5Ghz though doesn't give much hope for an h100 to hit 5.0Ghz ...... atleast on this chip that i have, i think my chip just runs a little warmer is what i'm getting at


lol were not arguing dont worry im a college student too







and every chip is different, if you didnt hit 5.0 you'd get dam close on h100i


----------



## os2wiz

What it be better to turn off unganged mode then??? has anyone tested performance with unganged mode off?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> OK, so I've decided that this is my next motherboard:
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/motherboards/31671-asus-m5a99fxpro-r2?showall=&start=11
> I had this board briefly, and was turned off initially by it's lack of core unlocking abilities (which I shouldn't really care about, since I'm putting an FX-8350 into it, not my old PII X2 550BE anyhow), and by the fact that my bios-flashed (1000MHz core/1375MHz memory) 7950 wouldn't boot with it (it worked fine with the factory 900MHz core/1250MHz memory bios). However, on further reflection after much research, I care more about the slot layout, VRM stability, northbridge cooling and overclocking stability than whether I have to use software or bios overclocking with my graphics card. It was just hard to go back to software after having the bios flashed overclock on my 7950, but screw it, I'll just do it in software.
> This board has the Asus Digi+ digital VRMs and power regulation, which I really like. The power phases are 6+2+2, which seems more than adequate. Except for the 8+2+2 power phases and the ability to run more than 2 graphics cards, it's like an Asus Sabretooth 2.0 for $35 less. I can buy it locally for $155 and avoid shipping charges and any hassles if it's DOA, as the store will simply hand me another new one the same day if I need it. Since I don't like the Sabretooth's PCI-E slot layout anyhow, and I never plan to use more than 2 graphics cards in this build, I'm feeling pretty good about this board.
> I'm thinking of picking it up today after work. Now, the memory! I'm thinking of getting 2x4GB of DDR3-1600 CL9 ram (whatever Corsair/Patriot/Kingston version is cheapest). Is there a benefit to getting DDR3-1866 or even DDR3-2166 ram? I'm going to initially use my Antec Kuhler 620, and move eventually to a better water cooler, so I'm not worried about ram clearance issues.
> Any thoughts/suggestions? Thanks in advance![/quote
> 
> Don't you think that 8+2+2 power phase is important especially for one who is playin g with voltages and mastering overloads??? I don't think saving $35 should be priomary in your consideration, it should be a secondary consideration, unless your apartment and meals are in jeopardy. One thing I have learned in my life long obsession with dialectical materialism is that you must know your limits, when quantity turns into quality, and recognizing what is primary from secondary.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What it be better to turn off unganged mode then??? has anyone tested performance with unganged mode off?


unganged is faster for multi-threaded stuff.
ganged is faster for single threaded stuff.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What it be better to turn off unganged mode then??? has anyone tested performance with unganged mode off?


"Feed 2 cores at the same time, or the same one with double the bus width" vs "give the CPU a 128-bit bus"

The difference is minimal, or was with Ph II. RAM doesn't go right to the CPU anyway, it goes to L3.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> i agree thus is why im going with a custom loop lol, 620 will probably sit in my server/htpc rig[/quote
> 
> Good for you. my interest in overclocking is not as an end in itself but to run my cpu as fast as it can be run with full stability. I like productivity. These chips are meant to do work. I want to work them to do the things That I use my computer for: organizing labor for its historic mission, reading news that the biased corporate media will not publish, and occasionally for some entertainment and gaming.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> lol were not arguing dont worry im a college student too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and every chip is different, if you didnt hit 5.0 you'd get dam close on h100i


college student too eh? I just lol'd when I saw you live in Norman too... I'm a 5th year senior in mechanical Engineering at OU


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> What do yall think of my current ram setting that pretty good for 8gb 2133? 9,9,19,24,1t, planning to go for 16gb of this setting


I think you will be stressing the IMC to run at those tiught timings unless you push the voltage up on the ram.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> hmmm, my chip runs that same setup a good 7-8*C hotter with essentially identical cooling. I have an H60 P/P setup with arctic silver 5 compound.
> i can't really go above 1.3625v because LLC pushes it up to 1.39-1.40v and thats when my temps start to pass 62*C
> when you are putting your chip under load what do your voltages read? do you have LLC on a certain setting? i'd like to know your load volts
> 
> 
> 
> I have AS5 as well and its probably not fully set in yet just moved stuff around a few days ago. I have a CHV-Z motherboard. My load volts with 2nd to highest setting llc go from 1.39-1.4 and when under full load never leaves 1.4 thats it lol. Its 1.4 flat in bios and never jumps over it and only falls to 1.39 in low usage times. So i hardly fluctuate at all, cant wait to my custom loop to really push this chip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is what they mean by "BIOS BIOS BIOS". Little things like LLC working as it should.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Are the sabertooth R1 boards able to disable individual cores? all i see is by modules
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely NOT. There was a beta bios which allowed that but it led to system instability so it was never incorporated into an official release I am referring to a Crosshairs V bios but it should be similar since they are both Asus 990FX boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My BIOS/board allows for me to disable all 2nd cores of the modules, but not each one on it's own.
Click to expand...

thats what i was wanting do, just to experiment.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> lol were not arguing dont worry im a college student too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and every chip is different, if you didnt hit 5.0 you'd get dam close on h100i
> 
> 
> 
> college student too eh? I just lol'd when I saw you live in Norman too... I'm a 5th year senior in mechanical Engineering at OU
Click to expand...

Mechanical engineering student at Oregon state. ME's unite!


----------



## Covert_Death

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ lol

ME FTW!


----------



## stickg1

I run an Antec 620 also but my voltage is around 1.488v and I barely hit 63C under heavy load. At 1.4v I don't get over 45C but I also can't clock higher than 4.3GHz on 1.4v.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I run an Antec 620 also but my voltage is around 1.488v and I barely hit 63C under heavy load. At 1.4v I don't get over 45C but I also can't clock higher than 4.3GHz on 1.4v.


what do you use to put your chip under full load? OCCT? P95?

that just seems impossible LMAO


----------



## stickg1

IBT, OCCT, and P95. Here's a screeny...










And since that was only a few minutes I'll get a good solid OCCT 15 minute run right now for ya!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I have recieved a beta bios wish me luck!


----------



## Covert_Death

Good luck!

im currently working with ASRock to get the naming of the LLC profiles fixed and see if they can improve the various LLC profiles to fit a better range of options


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Good luck!
> im currently working with ASRock to get the naming of the LLC profiles fixed and see if they can improve the various LLC profiles to fit a better range of options


doesn't being guinea pigs just exite you


----------



## stickg1

I jacked the voltage up to 1.52v just for an example. I'm still working on a stable lower voltage, I just got this replacement chip yesterday and haven't had much time to tinker. But yeah this a Antec Kuhler 620 with push/pull Enermax Magmas, lapped coldplate, and Antec Formula 7 paste.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

seems im a little more table.. FSB at 215 ... at 230.. I just may be able to get a crazy good oc!


----------



## MistrEd

I am going to go with 4.5 being stable now. With 21 hours of prime95 and 8.5+ hours on OCCT, IBT I have not had any problems with but will run it again. Funny how it all fell into place after the new bios and putting the cpu LLC on high. I will start messing with clocking it up more, I have had it at 5ghz, but never ran any testing on it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I am going to go with 4.5 being stable now. With 21 hours of prime95 and 8.5+ hours on OCCT, IBT I have not had any problems with but will run it again. Funny how it all fell into place after the new bios and putting the cpu LLC on high. I will start messing with clocking it up more, I have had it at 5ghz, but never ran any testing on it.


BIOS BIOS BIOS seems to be a re-occuring statement

with this beta bios i am upt to 245FSB

I am starting to fall in love with this board after a few tweaks this thing is turning into a beast.. im hoping to be able to hit 5ghz on air


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I have a 8350 on ebay 1 hour remaining

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251182882967?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

any takers?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I am going to go with 4.5 being stable now. With 21 hours of prime95 and 8.5+ hours on OCCT, IBT I have not had any problems with but will run it again. Funny how it all fell into place after the new bios and putting the cpu LLC on high. I will start messing with clocking it up more, I have had it at 5ghz, but never ran any testing on it.
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS BIOS BIOS seems to be a re-occuring statement
> 
> with this beta bios i am upt to 245FSB
> 
> I am starting to fall in love with this board after a few tweaks this thing is turning into a beast.. im hoping to be able to hit 5ghz on air
Click to expand...

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I've used the N520, it can't even get a Ph II x4 to 4.0 and keep the heat down. You need a H100 or NH-D14 level cooler to hit 5.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I've used the N520, it can't even get a Ph II to 4.0 and keep the heat down. You need a H100 or NH-D14 level cooler to hit 5.


On my M5A88V-EVO I had it at 4.1 stable and only had backed it down from 4.2 on my 1100T.. Air flow aids a lot..

I will take your bet







besides i like proving people wrong


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I've used the N520, it can't even get a Ph II to 4.0 and keep the heat down. You need a H100 or NH-D14 level cooler to hit 5.
> 
> 
> 
> On my M5A88V-EVO I had it at 4.1 stable and only had backed it down from 4.2 on my 1100T.. Air flow aids a lot..
> 
> I will take your bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides i like proving people wrong
Click to expand...

mmm, be sure to run IBT when you get there and screenshot it. Assuming your comp doesn't auto-shutdown.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> mmm, be sure to run IBT when you get there and screenshot it. Assuming your comp doesn't auto-shutdown.


I will.. I think I have found my max stable (for temps wise) FSB at 245 I may back it down a few I need to dial those voltages down but id say im halfway there


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> college student too eh? I just lol'd when I saw you live in Norman too... I'm a 5th year senior in mechanical Engineering at OU


no way! im going to the mont tonight haha! well have to meet up one day! i'm an air traffic management major


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I think you will be stressing the IMC to run at those tiught timings unless you push the voltage up on the ram.


voltage is 1.725, this is the kit... down clocked and upped voltage, tried to slam timings

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I think you will be stressing the IMC to run at those tiught timings unless you push the voltage up on the ram.
> 
> 
> 
> voltage is 1.725, this is the kit... down clocked and upped voltage, tried to slam timings
Click to expand...

well obviously you need a hammer to slam a little harder


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> no way! im going to the mont tonight haha! well have to meet up one day! i'm an air traffic management major


nice! i just got back from O'connels celebrating my best mans birthday! now that i'm fairly intoxicated I think i'm going to re install windows 8 and see if that helps with stability! ( i just chip swapped from my 955)

enjoy your night at the mont! don't get too girly and have a swirl though, too many good men have fallen prey to that hahahahaha


----------



## MistrEd

Here is a stability test I like to use for sniffing out a bad overclock. Will make the cpu nice and toasty warm at higher settings. I like that it can be set for loops or minutes.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Ok so i think i have it narrowed down, i am able to hit 250 fsb and have it run 100 percent stable prime ibt cine and variouse others...

As soon as i try to clock the cpu any further than 4.6 it becomes wicked unstable... Another thing im sitting at 50c under load on my cpu cores... So i should have plenty of room as far as heat.... Any suggetions?


----------



## sdlvx

Ugh, everyone getting fancy new better BIOSes except for my UD5. I have a real skill for picking boards with ****ty BIOS. First it was the "oh, thanks for being an early adopter, you're not getting the turbo multiplier for a long time, buy the P6T deluxe v2!" and now it's "I'm gonna buy an AMD so I can overclock the bus and the multiplier and have some real fun" and then I end up with a board that hates bus overclocking.

I've been locked in at 5050mhz for too long. I think I could do better with lower multiplier and higher bus. At least I managed to push this poor Mushkin Blackline to 2155mhz with cas 11 timing.


----------



## cdoublejj

So my friend got an upgrade today.



yyeeeaaaahahhhhhhhh...


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Here is a stability test I like to use for sniffing out a bad overclock. Will make the cpu nice and toasty warm at higher settings. I like that it can be set for loops or minutes.


Thats just a different front end but exactly the same as IBT.


----------



## Sazz

anyone here owns a 990FXA-UD5 Board? I just switched my Fatal1ty board with a UD5 board with newegg. just wondering, I went to gigabyte's site and checked for the BIOS update, only saw BIOS updates for the rev. 1.0, but none for 1.1, of course the BIOS would work for the 1.1 version as well, but I had the UD3 one and they got different BIOS for the rev.1.0 and 1.1 so I am thinking is there any other BIOS specifically for UD5 rev. 1.1 out there or whatever that works with the 1.0 is the one I need to use?


----------



## NBAasDOGG

I have a question for those who can help me.

For some reason i get a stable 5.1 GHz with only changing the multiplier, but overclocking to 5.1 with fsb at 250 it becomes unstable.
I have a lot of overclocking experience, but i have never seen something like this.
I have also checked RAM timing, NB and HT, but still no go with high FSB.

Does Nb and HT give more performance if their clocked higher stock settings?


----------



## jeffdachef

i'm soo anxious for my fx 8320 to arrive. Going from a Pentium D 3.06gz fossil to the fx 8320 is going to be nuts!

i just have one question, does anyone here use the processor along with the GA-970A-UD3? i know its not the best board around but its selling for 89 dollars on newegg and it will give me 2x4 gigs of DDR 3 1600 ram for free with the purchase, the deal was soo juicy(since i only have 2gb ddr2 ram atm) and the reviews are good,

However, i'm not totally sure if any complications/compatibility problems that might pop up during the install. Mainly because there were no reviews from fx 8320/8350 owners.. Can anyone shed some light on this? please and thank you =]


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I have a question for those who can help me.
> For some reason i get a stable 5.1 GHz with only changing the multiplier, but overclocking to 5.1 with fsb at 250 it becomes unstable.
> I have a lot of overclocking experience, but i have never seen something like this.
> I have also checked RAM timing, NB and HT, but still no go with high FSB.
> Does Nb and HT give more performance if their clocked higher stock settings?


NBAasDOGG: When you say stable, can your rig run IBT 10x, OCCT for an hour and AMD OC stability test for 1 hr?
I backed off from 4.7 Ghz to 4.6Ghz (23 x200) just to get stability on all three.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> NBAasDOGG: When you say stable, can your rig run IBT 10x, OCCT for an hour and AMD OC stability test for 1 hr?
> I backed off from 4.7 Ghz to 4.6Ghz (23 x200) just to get stability on all three.


I did 1 hour prime95 with no BSOD, thats more than stable for me.
BTW, i am running on water and max temp is 49C at 1.58v


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I did 1 hour prime95 with no BSOD, thats more than stable for me.
> BTW, i am running on water and max temp is 49C at 1.58v


What MB, cpu settings etc?


----------



## Sazz

Right now that I switched my mobo to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 from an ASrock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro, I am more stable than the Asrock board, I am now able to run 4.7-4.9Ghz clocks w/o getting sumout error on prime95 and my voltage and temps are better as well, can run lower voltage meaning lower temps. so far 1hr prime95 at 4.7Ghz maxed out 53C at 1.49V after LLC (1.4375 at BIOS, ambient temp at 18C) now running 5Ghz run(at 1.5125v at bios 1.57 after LLC) on some benchmarks and I beat my score when I was with Asrock, but may I mention when I was using the Asrock board I got the 12.10 Driver for my HD7970, now I am using the 12.11 beta and it gives me about 9fps gain on gpu test1 on 3Dmark 11 alone, it was pretty surprising gain.

Here is my score during the time when I was using the asrock board.

And Here is my score with the UD5 board. not too shabby. altho may I note that I did loose pts on Cinebench by 0.10pts, I did 8.53 at 5Ghz run with the Asrock Board, now Im doing 8.43 on cinebench.


----------



## m0bius

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JMatzelle3

Why does AMD put out the 8320

I mean could i save the money and get the 8320 and clock it to the 8350 speed with stock voltage?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah but who the heck want's an AMD chip a stock clocks?!
The 8320 is a lower binned chip. Four out of five 8350's are going to get higher clocks on lower voltages than a 8320. So if you want more than 4.5GHz, unless you have an awesome custom water loop, go ahead and get the 8350. This is my second 8320 right now and IT'S KILLING ME!!! RAWTRTRRR









On a side note, seeing you guy's 4.9GHz clocks at 1.43v on the FX-8350 DOES NOT MAKE ME HAPPY!!! I AM SO JELLY!!!

I'm pushing 1.536v volts through my 2nd 8320 and cant get 4.65GHz stable. SO MAD!


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah but who the heck want's an AMD chip a stock clocks?!
> The 8320 is a lower binned chip. Four out of five 8350's are going to get higher clocks on lower voltages than a 8320. So if you want more than 4.5GHz, unless you have an awesome custom water loop, go ahead and get the 8350. This is my second 8320 right now and IT'S KILLING ME!!! RAWTRTRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, seeing you guy's 4.9GHz clocks at 1.43v on the FX-8350 DOES NOT MAKE ME HAPPY!!! I AM SO JELLY!!!
> I'm pushing 1.536v volts through my 2nd 8320 and cant get 4.65GHz stable. SO MAD!


You shoulda put that 20-30bucks more for the 8350 instead of settling for the 8320 =P

That's why I didn't even think about the 8320, 8350 all the way since it would have higher overclocking potential.


----------



## ComputerRestore

I decided to to re-assemble my FX-8150 Rig, cause it was too much after hanging out on this thread to not play with it again.

*I have the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 Rev 1.0 (No LLC) Now Updated to the most recent BIOS F9*

1st I wanted to check stability at stock with the most current version of Prime95 27.7 - Ran 12 Hours no issues (was running 25.11 before and had random core drops even at stock within a couple hours)
2nd I wanted to check what all the temps on my board were with HWMonitor (only cared about NB and CPU before)
- found that TMP1 is definitely the NB on my board
- found that TMP2 is VRM's on my board

**Also found that with this new BIOS my Overclock is extemely stable (Voltage doesn't fluctuate too much under load)
but...I also can't Overclock over 4.6Ghz at 100% stable.

- *Here's what I found*

I don't have this setup in a very good case, and there is very little airflow - but what I do have is -5 Celsius outside air









Even with a room fan blowing -5 Celsius Air towards the case with the side panel off if I try to Overclock over 4.6Ghz
the VRM's quickly increase from 19 Celsius to 80+ upon stressing. It will pass a couple runs of IBT, until it gets to the really intense runs at which point it increases to 100 Celsius and shuts down. (This is with a setting of 1.475v on the CPU which drops down to 1.44v under load)

I have really good seating on the VRM's too because when it switches between passes on IBT the temps instantly drop to around 50 Celsius before the next pass starts.

Conclusion? - This most recent BIOS that also supports Vishera on my board has more aggressive VRM control which greatly increases stability.
The Bad - I can't overclock over 4.6Ghz with this BIOS

I may try to put a massive heatsink on the VRM's to see if that will help. But I like having an excuse to get a new board for Vishera.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> What MB, cpu settings etc?


CPU: FX8320 5.1 Ghz (25.5 x 200)
MB: Gigabyte 990FXA UD3
RAM: 8GB 1600 8-8-8-24
GPU: GTX680 1400/7466

MB settings:

Vcore: 1.586v
NB: 2600Mhz at 1.2850v
HT: 2600Mhz 1.200v
PLL: 2.400v (stock is 2500) (lower pll = higer voltage and less vdroop)
Ram votlage: 1.600v (stock = 1.500v)
PCI clock: 110mhz (stock = 100mhz)

C6 = enables
C1E= Auto
Cool and quite= auto
APM = disables (disbaling APM will help for stability)

Thats pretty much it


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> On a side note, seeing you guy's 4.9GHz clocks at 1.43v on the FX-8350 DOES NOT MAKE ME HAPPY!!! I AM SO JELLY!!!
> I'm pushing 1.536v volts through my 2nd 8320 and cant get 4.65GHz stable. SO MAD!


Then you probably don't want to click on this link... I posted this one back like 100 pages ago...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Update.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Any body any ideas as too when MSI will be releasing a decent BIOS for the 990FXA GD80 board as the latest 11.13 is not very stable at all.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Any body any ideas as too when MSI will be releasing a decent BIOS for the 990FXA GD80 board as the latest 11.13 is not very stable at all.


Mine shipped with 11.12 and it seems fine. Did you try the older version ? I haven't a clue when they might update it beyond 11.13.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah but who the heck want's an AMD chip a stock clocks?!
> The 8320 is a lower binned chip. Four out of five 8350's are going to get higher clocks on lower voltages than a 8320. So if you want more than 4.5GHz, unless you have an awesome custom water loop, go ahead and get the 8350. This is my second 8320 right now and IT'S KILLING ME!!! RAWTRTRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, seeing you guy's 4.9GHz clocks at 1.43v on the FX-8350 DOES NOT MAKE ME HAPPY!!! I AM SO JELLY!!!
> I'm pushing 1.536v volts through my 2nd 8320 and cant get 4.65GHz stable. SO MAD!


I hope you're not in the same boat as I am. My board which is similar (Rev 1.0) can't get my Bulldozer over 4.6Ghz with the F9 BIOS.
I was able to run 4.2Ghz with 1.375v in the BIOS (1.34 under load) 20 passes of IBT.
4.6Ghz @ 1.45 in the BIOS (1.4v under load) 20 passes of IBT
But anything over 4.6Ghz my VRM's will run over 80 Celsius and can hit 100 Celsius which will shut down my PC.
VRM's were TMP2 in HWMonitor if you run that.

Also, my board doesn't have LLC.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Then you probably don't want to click on this link... I posted this one back like 100 pages ago...
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Update.


What is your nb and cpu~nb voltages?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I hope you're not in the same boat as I am. My board which is similar (Rev 1.0) can't get my Bulldozer over 4.6Ghz with the F9 BIOS.
> I was able to run 4.2Ghz with 1.375v in the BIOS (1.34 under load) 20 passes of IBT.
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.45 in the BIOS (1.4v under load) 20 passes of IBT
> But anything over 4.6Ghz my VRM's will run over 80 Celsius and can hit 100 Celsius which will shut down my PC.
> VRM's were TMP2 in HWMonitor if you run that.
> Also, my board doesn't have LLC.


Im runnin into that issue with the gd65 i got them to send me a beta bios and it helped my fsb but im having issues when applying any multi..


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I hope you're not in the same boat as I am. My board which is similar (Rev 1.0) can't get my Bulldozer over 4.6Ghz with the F9 BIOS.
> I was able to run 4.2Ghz with 1.375v in the BIOS (1.34 under load) 20 passes of IBT.
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.45 in the BIOS (1.4v under load) 20 passes of IBT
> But anything over 4.6Ghz my VRM's will run over 80 Celsius and can hit 100 Celsius which will shut down my PC.
> VRM's were TMP2 in HWMonitor if you run that.
> 
> Also, my board doesn't have LLC.


Did you ever try the F6c BIOS? That one was the most stable BIOS for me when I was Bulldozing. Funnily enough, I can still use it with the 8320.. The F6c shows the correct CPU voltages..


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What is your nb and cpu~nb voltages?


1.225v, stock was 1.1625v.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im runnin into that issue with the gd65 i got them to send me a beta bios and it helped my fsb but im having issues when applying any multi..


What version do they call the beta?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What version do they call the beta?


19.10

the file name is J.A1


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> So my friend got an upgrade today.
> 
> yyeeeaaaahahhhhhhhh...


Any one have any idea whats up?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Any one have any idea whats up?


Stop freezing your hard drive









have you looked at other monitors to see what they say?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Did you ever try the F6c BIOS? That one was the most stable BIOS for me when I was Bulldozing. Funnily enough, I can still use it with the 8320.. The F6c shows the correct CPU voltages..


I had really good OC's with that BIOS as well. Then I went with F7 which was decent as well. I just thought I'd try the F9 because of the AGESA update for Vishera. -had high hopes for new toys in the BIOS

I wonder if any of the other non-beta BIOS's will work for Vishera, that's awesome you can use yours still.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> You shoulda put that 20-30bucks more for the 8350 instead of settling for the 8320 =P
> That's why I didn't even think about the 8320, 8350 all the way since it would have higher overclocking potential.


Well that wasn't the case with 8120 and 8150. In most cases they clocked as well as each other. I thought I could save some money and get a similar chip. The first batches were binned very appropriately I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Any one have any idea whats up?


Ummm, just looks like a normal Bulldozer/Piledriver chip when it's idle. CPU core temps are only accurate under load when over 40C. Otherwise you get random below ambient values that are physically impossible to do with air or water.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> CPU: FX8320 5.1 Ghz (25.5 x 200)
> MB: Gigabyte 990FXA UD3
> RAM: 8GB 1600 8-8-8-24
> GPU: GTX680 1400/7466
> MB settings:
> Vcore: 1.586v
> NB: 2600Mhz at 1.2850v
> HT: 2600Mhz 1.200v
> PLL: 2.400v (stock is 2500) (lower pll = higer voltage and less vdroop)
> Ram votlage: 1.600v (stock = 1.500v)
> PCI clock: 110mhz (stock = 100mhz)
> C6 = enables
> C1E= Auto
> Cool and quite= auto
> APM = disables (disbaling APM will help for stability)
> Thats pretty much it


Thank you!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> nice! i just got back from O'connels celebrating my best mans birthday! now that i'm fairly intoxicated I think i'm going to re install windows 8 and see if that helps with stability! ( i just chip swapped from my 955)
> enjoy your night at the mont! don't get too girly and have a swirl though, too many good men have fallen prey to that hahahahaha


bahahaha no swirls for me







, how did the windows 8 load go?


----------



## Solders18

Well i have decided to sell my 8320.... and get an 8350!! just hopefully someone buys my 20 soon so i can order the 50


----------



## AWC5004

Well, I decided to switch out my gigabyte UD3 out for a CHVF-Z. While waiting for it to get here, i decided take my chances and exchange my old 8350 for another from NewEgg.

I think i may have made the right decision! At the moment im at 4.6ghz running 1.406 vcore (1.416 under load in prime) No errors after 30 runs of IBT set to very high.

Currently 2hrs in on prime95. Core temps havent broke 49*C with my H100 setup P/P.

Also, i seem to be getting way higher cinebench scores when i link up my HT and NB @ 2200 as opposed to 2600/2200.

Score #5 HT at 2200
Score #6 HT at 2600




Going to let prime95 run for another 6hrs and if I dont have any errors, im going to start working on 4.8ghz for my 24/7 OC

What do you guys think?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Stop freezing your hard drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you looked at other monitors to see what they say?


Same exact thing 1 core or package instead of the proper 8 cores and they all read 9-14c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well that wasn't the case with 8120 and 8150. In most cases they clocked as well as each other. I thought I could save some money and get a similar chip. The first batches were binned very appropriately I guess.
> Ummm, just looks like a normal Bulldozer/Piledriver chip when it's idle. CPU core temps are only accurate under load when over 40C. Otherwise you get random below ambient values that are physically impossible to do with air or water.


but, whats up with only 1 temp reading? Also with temp readings that random that doesn't sound to promising (temp sensor quality) the Phenom II was at least more sane with 17-22c idle readings, IMO of course.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> Well, I decided to switch out my gigabyte UD3 out for a CHVF-Z. While waiting for it to get here, i decided take my chances and exchange my old 8350 for another from NewEgg.
> I think i may have made the right decision! At the moment im at 4.6ghz running 1.406 vcore (1.416 under load in prime) No errors after 30 runs of IBT set to very high.
> Currently 2hrs in on prime95. Core temps havent broke 49*C with my H100 setup P/P.
> Also, i seem to be getting way higher cinebench scores when i link up my HT and NB @ 2200 as opposed to 2600/2200.
> Score #5 HT at 2200
> Score #6 HT at 2600
> 
> Going to let prime95 run for another 6hrs and if I dont have any errors, im going to start working on 4.8ghz for my 24/7 OC
> What do you guys think?


I seem to get the normal result, here is my run with cinebench, at 4.8Ghz, the 8.13pts is at 2200Mhz while the 8.23pts is at 2500Mhz. Personally I just try to get as close to 2500Mhz HT link as possible.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Same exact thing 1 core or package instead of the proper 8 cores and they all read 9-14c.
> but, whats up with only 1 temp reading? Also with temp readings that random that doesn't sound to promising (temp sensor quality) the Phenom II was at least more sane with 17-22c idle readings, IMO of course.


It's a formula with an offset to get accurate load temperatures. It doesn't really matter too much what your CPU idles at when your goal is to keep it under 70C at load. The load temps are accurate so there is no reason to worry. Also the cores all have the same temp +/- .5 degrees so most programs will show it as 1 reading. I use HWinfo64 and it's just one reading.


----------



## cssorkinman

This overclocking stuff is too easy, just hit the autoclock in AMD's overdrive and stand back


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This overclocking stuff is too easy, just hit the autoclock in AMD's overdrive and stand back


LMAO! just what kind of magic did the CCC did hahahahaha


----------



## cssorkinman

lol , I didn't have the guts to hit reboot - could not believe it kept upping the multi. ( real speed never left 4 ghz) The stress test kept chuggin in the back ground all the while too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffdachef*
> 
> i'm soo anxious for my fx 8320 to arrive. Going from a Pentium D 3.06gz fossil to the fx 8320 is going to be nuts!
> 
> i just have one question, does anyone here use the processor along with the GA-970A-UD3? i know its not the best board around but its selling for 89 dollars on newegg and it will give me 2x4 gigs of DDR 3 1600 ram for free with the purchase, the deal was soo juicy(since i only have 2gb ddr2 ram atm) and the reviews are good,
> 
> However, i'm not totally sure if any complications/compatibility problems that might pop up during the install. Mainly because there were no reviews from fx 8320/8350 owners.. Can anyone shed some light on this? please and thank you =]


The 970A-UD3 will work fine. It's a 990FXA-UD3 with fewer PCI-e lanes and blue PCB, that's all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sooooo close. just a liiiitle farther.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> On a side note, seeing you guy's 4.9GHz clocks at 1.43v on the FX-8350 DOES NOT MAKE ME HAPPY!!! I AM SO JELLY!!!
> I'm pushing 1.536v volts through my 2nd 8320 and cant get 4.65GHz stable. SO MAD!
> 
> 
> 
> Then you probably don't want to click on this link... I posted this one back like 100 pages ago...
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Update.
Click to expand...

There ya go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Why does AMD put out the 8320
> 
> I mean could i save the money and get the 8320 and clock it to the 8350 speed with stock voltage?


8320s are not binned as well. Takes more voltage to get the same clocks.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8320s are not binned as well. Takes more voltage to get the same clocks.


Sigh, oh how the truth hurts....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8320s are not binned as well. Takes more voltage to get the same clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, oh how the truth hurts....
Click to expand...

Eh, I'm cool with it. I'm still above a lot of 8350s anyway. Yes they need fewer volts, but that's what I get for not waiting until microcenter had 8350s.


----------



## stickg1

True.

I can't really complain either. Even if I am stuck at 4.6GHz with my Kuhler the performance is fantastic for a $170 CPU. I don't know how much more I would benefit reaching 5.0GHz. Would be cool just to say I have 5.0GHz stable!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> True.
> 
> I can't really complain either. Even if I am stuck at 4.6GHz with my Kuhler the performance is fantastic for a $170 CPU. I don't know how much more I would benefit reaching 5.0GHz. Would be cool just to say I have 5.0GHz stable!


About 8% more performance. Minus a bit for scaling.

Math!


----------



## stickg1

$170/$220 = 77% of the cost for 8% more performance? Naw, I'm good!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> thats what i was wanting do, just to experiment.


You can disable modules not individual cores. That is what the earlier poster was trying to say but did not say it clearly enough.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Any one have any idea whats up?


If by "whats up?" you mean why only one core temp reading.
if that is HWmonitor version 1.21, its having a problem reading or displaying the temp of all the cores. Knock it back to v1.20. and all the core temps will show.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

im starting to think that there is something wrong with this board.. my max OC is at 4.3 stable 4.4 pushing it... I even tried the auto tune and after 4.4 it crashes.. it seems that im not getting enough CPU voltage,,

I can OC everything else on the board,, and I tried underclocking the rest of the board and still I ran into issues with CPU voltage,,, IS it possible that one of my VRMs was shipped bad?


----------



## Red1776

I am wondering after seeing all of these " I think I have a bad _____ insert components" if every one ids looking at the basic checklist for a good overclock potential.

1) Good quality PSU (you may want to look yours up (review) and look at the ripple % at the different load levels
2) quality MB with LLC or digital power
3) Make sure you have enough PSU ( by this I mean that an heavily OC 83XX uses a bunch of juice (up to 300w +) make sure you have enough and lack of w/A is not shutting things down, or heating the PSU up. You push a 83xx with a big GPU and a 650w PSU is pushing up against it limits in a hurry. If your PSU is not top notch, even sooner.
4) having all the energy saving features shut off while finding OC limit
5) Your thermal limit is not set too low in BIOS. I just was working with a guy who found that the thermal limit was set for 60c in BIOS
6) Some people are missing the APM setting in BIOS
7) very good cooling needed for around 4.6 and above (depending on voltage needed for an individual chip) but to get to 5.0GHz + the vast majority will need at the minimum the likes of H-100(i) or a custom or semi custom loop.

In the last three days I have been PM'd a few times for help and one or more of the above has been the culprit. so I thought I would share.


----------



## stickg1

I think I'm going to add a radiator to my Kuhler 620. I know I know, not as good as a full custom loop, but I don't have space in this case for pumps, 240/360mm rads. If I got a custom loop I would need a $100 case and $200 more in parts.

Besides when I do go to a full custom loop, I will already have a radiator and reservoir to work off of.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering after seeing all of these " I think I have a bad _____ insert components" if every one ids looking at the basic checklist for a good overclock potential.
> 1) Good quality PSU (you may want to look yours up (review) and look at the ripple % at the different load levels
> 2) quality MB with LLC or digital power
> 3) Make sure you have enough PSU ( by this I mean that an heavily OC 83XX uses a bunch of juice (up to 300w +) make sure you have enough and lack of w/A is not shutting things down, or heating the PSU up. You push a 83xx with a big GPU and a 650w PSU is pushing up against it limits in a hurry. If your PSU is not top notch, even sooner.
> 4) having all the energy saving features shut off while finding OC limit
> 5) Your thermal limit is not set too low in BIOS. I just was working with a guy who found that the thermal limit was set for 60c in BIOS
> 6) Some people are missing the APM setting in BIOS
> 7) very good cooling needed for around 4.6 and above (depending on voltage needed for an individual chip) but to get to 5.0GHz + the vast majority will need at the minimum the likes of H-100(i) or a custom or semi custom loop.
> In the last three days I have been PM'd a few times for help and one or more of the above has been the culprit. so I thought I would share.


The only thing that im trying to figure out is #2 as everything else is checked.. the MB doesn't have LLC or Digi power but it has very solid stable lines with pretty much no vdroop .03 when load hits and remains stable till idle then jumps back .03


----------



## stickg1

I have LLC and no matter what setting I use my core voltage looks like a a seismograph.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have LLC and no matter what setting I use my core voltage looks like a a seismograph.


It could be your power supply. How old is it and what's the model?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have LLC and no matter what setting I use my core voltage looks like a a seismograph.


I'll get you my copy of the F9e bios. LLC worked right then.

Here it is: http://www.mediafire.com/?e6d60dnvvc88ptp

Be warned, it has my saved settings and will overwrite yours, so write down what you have and make a backup of your own (Using @BIOS).
Everyone else: *This is a 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 BIOS, do not flash unless you have this board!*


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> It could be your power supply. How old is it and what's the model?


I have had my power supply as the primary suspect in my overclocking troubles for a while now, even when I had my FX-8150.
It is an Antec Earthwatts 500w, its an old Delta model. I picked it up on craigslist. The girl I got it from got it from her friends storage unit after he spontaneously moved across the country. She said it had probably been in there at least a year so it's anywhere from 2-6 years old.
It's funny, she didn't know what it was other than being a computer part because most of the stuff in there were computer parts. She took a picture of it and a picture of the label and was asking $10 for it so I figured why not?
I priced the rest of the stuff out for her once I was over there. She had five socket 775 motherboards, she didn't realize there were CPUs in a few of them still. Two of them had C2D's and one had a C2Q. She emailed me a few weeks later and said thanks because I got her a couple hundred bucks more than what she originally thought she would get.

Anyway, I have a buddy a few towns over holding a Corsair TX-750 v2 for me (the Seasonic, not the CWT). We just have opposite work schedules and meeting up has been tough. Hopefully by next weekend when we both have off of work I can upgrade my PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll get you my copy of the F9e bios. LLC worked right then.
> Here it is: http://www.mediafire.com/?e6d60dnvvc88ptp
> Be warned, it has my saved settings and will overwrite yours, so write down what you have and make a backup of your own (Using @BIOS).
> Everyone else: *This is a 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 BIOS, do not flash unless you have this board!*


Thanks man, my wife is hogging my computer right now but I'll revert back to F9e when I can. It's weird how the beta BIOS was better than their final release...


----------



## bmgjet

500W will defantly hold you back.
Unless your only running onboard graphics and a single HDD.


----------



## Shmerrick

I just setup a 8320 at a store. 41 C under full load at 4.0 Ghz without touching voltages. I haven't even tried to push it, but this is promising.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering after seeing all of these " I think I have a bad _____ insert components" if every one ids looking at the basic checklist for a good overclock potential.
> 1) Good quality PSU (you may want to look yours up (review) and look at the ripple % at the different load levels
> 2) quality MB with LLC or digital power
> 3) Make sure you have enough PSU ( by this I mean that an heavily OC 83XX uses a bunch of juice (up to 300w +) make sure you have enough and lack of w/A is not shutting things down, or heating the PSU up. You push a 83xx with a big GPU and a 650w PSU is pushing up against it limits in a hurry. If your PSU is not top notch, even sooner.
> 4) having all the energy saving features shut off while finding OC limit
> 5) Your thermal limit is not set too low in BIOS. I just was working with a guy who found that the thermal limit was set for 60c in BIOS
> 6) Some people are missing the APM setting in BIOS
> 7) very good cooling needed for around 4.6 and above (depending on voltage needed for an individual chip) but to get to 5.0GHz + the vast majority will need at the minimum the likes of H-100(i) or a custom or semi custom loop.
> In the last three days I have been PM'd a few times for help and one or more of the above has been the culprit. so I thought I would share.


Remember I used to have the ASrock fatal1ty board, and I kept asking people if the mobo's sensor is faulty coz my temp was kept saying 70C right after prime95 run, well it is faulty. I went for the UD5 (you suggested UD7/Formula V) asked you whats the difference between an UD5 and UD7 and you said pretty much just the PCIE slots. I got a question, is there any LLC feature on the UD7's BIOS? I saw someone on the club list that got UD& and it was stated there that he got LLC upto max or something but I don't see any LLC option on the BIOS for the UD5, altho the LLC does kicks in on my mobo, I set my 4.8Ghz clocks at 1.4625v but it goes up to 1.51V after LLC under load, and my temps underload is at 54C socket temp and 43C core temp at 4.7Ghz while 4.8 is about 3C over that.

And not to mention before with the Asrock Fatal1ty board I cant seem to get stable 4.7 to 4.8Ghz clocks, now with the UD5 its pretty easy for the 4.7Ghz clocks to be stable but with 4.8 I needed a bit more tweaking on voltages/ FSBxMultiplier ratio but I am able to get stable clocks as well. 4.9Ghz I believe is achievable with 100% stability upto 5.1Ghz but core temps was already hitting 57's after 10mins of prime95 at 4.9Ghz at 1.4835v so I am not gonna run my daily clocks that high. I did do some benchmarks upto 5Ghz and it performs good. altho on cinebench the mobo overall scores .10pts lower than the Asrock but heck, who cares! xD

I'm glad I switched back to a Gigabyte board, I like how simple the BIOS is, none of that flashy useless sh** and the onboard soundcard is superior to all that exist out there.

Just a question. I got a Seasonic x750 PSU, just wanna know if this is enough for a 4.7/8Ghz daily clocks while GPU is at 1150/1625 at 1.185v (HD7970) you can check my PC's specs on my sig.


----------



## stickg1

LLC is in the section that all the power saving features are in. Advanced something, I can't recall and my wife is on my computer right now.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> LLC is in the section that all the power saving features are in. Advanced something, I can't recall and my wife is on my computer right now.


Imma check later on, right now im running stability test at different settings for 4.7Ghz and im 30mins in with prime95 xD


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Remember I used to have the ASrock fatal1ty board, and I kept asking people if the mobo's sensor is faulty coz my temp was kept saying 70C right after prime95 run, well it is faulty. I went for the UD5 (you suggested UD7/Formula V) asked you whats the difference between an UD5 and UD7 and you said pretty much just the PCIE slots. I got a question, is there any LLC feature on the UD7's BIOS? I saw someone on the club list that got UD& and it was stated there that he got LLC upto max or something but I don't see any LLC option on the BIOS for the UD5, altho the LLC does kicks in on my mobo, I set my 4.8Ghz clocks at 1.4625v but it goes up to 1.51V after LLC under load, and my temps underload is at 54C socket temp and 43C core temp at 4.7Ghz while 4.8 is about 3C over that.
> And not to mention before with the Asrock Fatal1ty board I cant seem to get stable 4.7 to 4.8Ghz clocks, now with the UD5 its pretty easy for the 4.7Ghz clocks to be stable but with 4.8 I needed a bit more tweaking on voltages/ FSBxMultiplier ratio but I am able to get stable clocks as well. 4.9Ghz I believe is achievable with 100% stability upto 5.1Ghz but core temps was already hitting 57's after 10mins of prime95 at 4.9Ghz at 1.4835v so I am not gonna run my daily clocks that high. I did do some benchmarks upto 5Ghz and it performs good. altho on cinebench the mobo overall scores .10pts lower than the Asrock but heck, who cares! xD
> I'm glad I switched back to a Gigabyte board, I like how simple the BIOS is, none of that flashy useless sh** and the onboard soundcard is superior to all that exist out there.
> Just a question. I got a Seasonic x750 PSU, just wanna know if this is enough for a 4.7/8Ghz daily clocks while GPU is at 1150/1625 at 1.185v (HD7970) you can check my PC's specs on my sig.


The UD7 does have LLC, ****but only on rev 1.1. there are 6 settings in advanced options and each level of LLC has its own characteristics from 'Extreme' that will bump the voltage up a fair bit under load, to normal that will allow a drop before holding the line. I am hoping that Gigabyte puts out a UD7 or AM3+ that uses the Digital power controllers.







Your Seasonic 750w should be just fine with those settings. what I am more concerned with is those using low quality cheap PSU's. Def not the case with Seasonic.
Glad you are getting better results Sazz


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The UD7 does have LLC, ****but only on rev 1.1. there are 6 settings in advanced options and each level of LLC has its own characteristics from 'Extreme' that will bump the voltage up a fair bit under load, to normal that will allow a drop before holding the line. I am hoping that Gigabyte puts out a UD7 or AM3+ that uses the Digital power controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Seasonic 750w should be just fine with those settings. what I am more concerned with is those using low quality cheap PSU's. Def not the case with Seasonic.
> Glad you are getting better results Sazz


I just finished running prime95 for 2hrs and now I was able to check the LLC option, I just found it weird to be on the advance option along with the CnQ feature, stupid me for not noticing that at all lol. now I got a bit more option on running my voltages. thanks again to both of you red and stick. +rep!


----------



## toyz72

im looking at building a new pc using an 8350. is there any mobo's that seem to have no issues? i been looking towards the giga 990fxa-ud3, asus 990fx-pro r2, or maybe asus 990x. i'm trying to keep the budget down with out hurting ocing ability. but i might be willing to stretch the budget a bit.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im looking at building a new pc using an 8350. is there any mobo's that seem to have no issues? i been looking towards the giga 990fxa-ud3, asus 990fx-pro r2, or maybe asus 990x. i'm trying to keep the budget down with out hurting ocing ability. but i might be willing to stretch the budget a bit.


A UD3 should be a good option, I used one for a year and had no problems, altho that one I got was rev 1.0 that has lower OCing capability I think compared to rev. 1.1, but no worries now if you buy a new one it will definitely be the rev 1.1


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> im looking at building a new pc using an 8350. is there any mobo's that seem to have no issues? i been looking towards the giga 990fxa-ud3, asus 990fx-pro r2, or maybe asus 990x. i'm trying to keep the budget down with out hurting ocing ability. but i might be willing to stretch the budget a bit.


Probably best bang for overclock is asus saber tooth rev2.0, if you don't like color scheme gigabyte UD 5-7 but personally I have the asus formula-z and I love it but the other are close. I say asus because of UEFI bios which is nice but really its what aesthetics and price your willing to pay between those.


----------



## bmgjet

+1 on the sabertooth R2.0. Replace my UD3 R1.0 with it and the chip is running faster and cooler.

Altho the UD3 R1.1 and higher did fix a lot of problem with the R1.0 but I wasnt willing to pay full price for the same motherboard with some fixes


----------



## toyz72

i just got done surfing the asus website. i was looking over the spec's , such as phase design(8+2) . the sabertooth is on my list of possible buys. it's really the only board that can make my noctua fans look good i got about two more weeks before i make a buy. i'm going to try to follow this thread and some other ones hoping i can make a good chioce.

my biggest concern is i doubt i'll ever do sli/crossfire ever again. so i really hate to spend money on options i'll really never need. i was kinda hoping there was something in the mid range that would allow me good oc'ing. it seems like the chioces are pretty bland when it comes to amd mobo's. what are some other good chioces?


----------



## Chaddean

Running 52c after 4 hours over prime 95, running 1.38v (reading from cpuz) OC to 4.6 CPU, 2400 NB and 2200 HT. The heat is a bit high I think but with a crappy H70 I can't imagine getting my better.

Regarding performance should I OC the NB some more or HT, or wait for better cooling?

Any thoughts about my current settings.... I am new to the chip and want to maximize a crossfire set up specifically for gaming purposes


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i just got done surfing the asus website. i was looking over the spec's , such as phase design(8+2) . the sabertooth is on my list of possible buys. it's really the only board that can make my noctua fans look good i got about two more weeks before i make a buy. i'm going to try to follow this thread and some other ones hoping i can make a good chioce.
> my biggest concern is i doubt i'll ever do sli/crossfire ever again. so i really hate to spend money on options i'll really never need. i was kinda hoping there was something in the mid range that would allow me good oc'ing. it seems like the chioces are pretty bland when it comes to amd mobo's. what are some other good chioces?


SLI and xFire were incorporated into the 990fx chips from my understanding so its not like your paying extra for it, it's just apart of ALL high end AMD boards now (and hopefully remains that way forever) it's like saying you dont want to buy a mobo with 4 DIMM slots because your only going to use 2 x 4Gb haha

anywho sabertooth seems to be one heck of a board for PD from what i've gathered. no REAL complaints from my ASRock 990FX Extreme 4 either though, a lot of my frustration has been just moving from phenom II too PD, it's just a different beast and my old habits are dying hard


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Probably best bang for overclock is asus saber tooth rev2.0, if you don't like color scheme gigabyte UD 5-7 but personally I have the asus formula-z and I love it but the other are close. I say asus because of UEFI bios which is nice but really its what aesthetics and price your willing to pay between those.


ya, i'm a tad wore out on the red and black theme,but i'm sure thats a great mobo. maybe i'll just bit it and go with something like the sabertooth. i am a fan of that uefi bios. i just did a 990x r1 build for a friend and liked it alot.


----------



## Solders18

Fry's has 8350's for 199 but their website is down right now







Someone buy my 8320!!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> ya, i'm a tad wore out on the red and black theme,but i'm sure thats a great mobo. maybe i'll just bit it and go with something like the sabertooth. i am a fan of that uefi bios. i just did a 990x r1 build for a friend and liked it alot.


The UD7 and CVF both have 8+2 power design. The CVF-z has 8+2+2 design. anyway I had both the UD7 and the CVF , the UD7 gave me a slightly higher OC and I wanted to go quad CF so I went with the UD7. If you like to OC in a windows environment, and like the UEFI BIOS, The Asus Ai Suite II/Turbo V EVO is spectacular and there is nothing like it on the market.
My 2 cents


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> ya, i'm a tad wore out on the red and black theme,but i'm sure thats a great mobo. maybe i'll just bit it and go with something like the sabertooth. i am a fan of that uefi bios. i just did a 990x r1 build for a friend and liked it alot.
> 
> 
> 
> The UD7 and CVF both have 8+2 power design. The CVF-z has 8+2+2 design. anyway I had both the UD7 and the CVF , the UD7 gave me a slightly higher OC and I wanted to go quad CF so I went with the UD7. If you like to OC in a windows environment, and like the UEFI BIOS, The Asus Ai Suite II/Turbo V EVO is spectacular and there is nothing like it on the market.
> My 2 cents
Click to expand...

All UD* boards this gen have 8+2 phase.

All the D and DS boards have 4+1 phase.

I love that all this information is tracked.


----------



## Solders18

http://www.frys.com/product/7355914?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

their website is back up. here's the link to it


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All UD* boards this gen have 8+2 phase.
> All the D and DS boards have 4+1 phase.
> I love that all this information is tracked.


i been though this thread also. i looked really hard at the gigabyte boards because they had a high phase design. but thx for posting a useful link up there for me.

sadly there is no micro center near me.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All UD* boards this gen have 8+2 phase.
> All the D and DS boards have 4+1 phase.
> I love that all this information is tracked.
> 
> 
> 
> i been though this thread also. i looked really hard at the gigabyte boards because they had a high phase design. but thx for posting a useful link up there for me.
> 
> sadly there is no micro center near me.
Click to expand...

It's a really really useful list. I wish we had one for Intel too.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a really really useful list. I wish we had one for Intel too.


Maybe we could talk Raven (or whoever is maintaining the thread now) to add a power phase column to the OC's. would be nice to see the relationship between the higher OC's and number of phases.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a really really useful list. I wish we had one for Intel too.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could talk Raven (or whoever is maintaining the thread now) to add a power phase column to the OC's. would be nice to see the relationship between the higher OC's and number of phases.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the thread and list are on auto-pilot now, haven't even seen Raven in the "viewing" list recently.


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm at work, what are you guys doin up at this ungodly hour???


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering after seeing all of these " I think I have a bad _____ insert components" if every one ids looking at the basic checklist for a good overclock potential.
> 1) Good quality PSU (you may want to look yours up (review) and look at the ripple % at the different load levels
> 2) quality MB with LLC or digital power
> 3) Make sure you have enough PSU ( by this I mean that an heavily OC 83XX uses a bunch of juice (up to 300w +) make sure you have enough and lack of w/A is not shutting things down, or heating the PSU up. You push a 83xx with a big GPU and a 650w PSU is pushing up against it limits in a hurry. If your PSU is not top notch, even sooner.
> 4) having all the energy saving features shut off while finding OC limit
> 5) Your thermal limit is not set too low in BIOS. I just was working with a guy who found that the thermal limit was set for 60c in BIOS
> 6) Some people are missing the APM setting in BIOS
> 7) very good cooling needed for around 4.6 and above (depending on voltage needed for an individual chip) but to get to 5.0GHz + the vast majority will need at the minimum the likes of H-100(i) or a custom or semi custom loop.
> In the last three days I have been PM'd a few times for help and one or more of the above has been the culprit. so I thought I would share.


Red1776, thanks for the overclocking refresher tips.

Is your UD7 a 1.0 or later revision? I take it that it has LLC, right? Just asking because, after wrestling with another Asus board to overclock my graphics card, I've given up and decided to get a Gigabyte mobo. I want the UD7, but just have to make sure of the revisions and there differences.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering after seeing all of these " I think I have a bad _____ insert components" if every one ids looking at the basic checklist for a good overclock potential.
> 1) Good quality PSU (you may want to look yours up (review) and look at the ripple % at the different load levels
> 2) quality MB with LLC or digital power
> 3) Make sure you have enough PSU ( by this I mean that an heavily OC 83XX uses a bunch of juice (up to 300w +) make sure you have enough and lack of w/A is not shutting things down, or heating the PSU up. You push a 83xx with a big GPU and a 650w PSU is pushing up against it limits in a hurry. If your PSU is not top notch, even sooner.
> 4) having all the energy saving features shut off while finding OC limit
> 5) Your thermal limit is not set too low in BIOS. I just was working with a guy who found that the thermal limit was set for 60c in BIOS
> 6) Some people are missing the APM setting in BIOS
> 7) very good cooling needed for around 4.6 and above (depending on voltage needed for an individual chip) but to get to 5.0GHz + the vast majority will need at the minimum the likes of H-100(i) or a custom or semi custom loop.
> In the last three days I have been PM'd a few times for help and one or more of the above has been the culprit. so I thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red1776, thanks for the overclocking refresher tips.
> 
> Is your UD7 a 1.0 or later revision? I take it that it has LLC, right? Just asking because, after wrestling with another Asus board to overclock my graphics card, I've given up and decided to get a Gigabyte mobo. I want the UD7, but just have to make sure of the revisions and there differences.
Click to expand...

1.0 does not have LLC.

1.1 does.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I just finished running prime95 for 2hrs and now I was able to check the LLC option, I just found it weird to be on the advance option along with the CnQ feature, stupid me for not noticing that at all lol. now I got a bit more option on running my voltages. thanks again to both of you red and stick. +rep!


What revision is your UD5 motherboard? I can get a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 locally, but it's a Rev. 1.0. I'm afraid it won't have LLC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm at work, what are you guys doin up at this ungodly hour???


I'm up because I just got woken up by a migrane.

Reading the forum while the pain-killers kick in because I'm going to throw in the towel on Asus boards, as they just won't cooperate with my Gigabyte 7950 board. Even when I run the card using the factory bios, this Asus M5A99FX Rev. 2.0 board refuses to run this card just modestly overclocked @1000MHz core. I keep getting crashes in Diablo 3 eyefinity. Meanwhile, my old Gigabyte 790X motherboard runs this graphics card without a hiccup using a flashed 7970 [email protected] core and 1375MHz memory speed. It's a damn shame, really, as this M5A99FX really has a lot going for it. It's only $155, it has Digi+ power, it has a nice 2x16 slot layout with two slots in between for crossfire, it has a decent heatsink on the northbridge and VRMs, with a heat pipe. It lacks core unlocking capability for my Phenom II X2 550BE, but I was willing to let that go, since I'm planning to throw my FX-8350 into it (if it ever arrives - it's been nearly a full week since I ordered it from DirectCanada).

So in the end, because of my graphics card, I'm going back to Gigabyte for my motherboard. Now to figure out which 990FXA Gigabyte to get!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> On a side note, seeing you guy's 4.9GHz clocks at 1.43v on the FX-8350 DOES NOT MAKE ME HAPPY!!! I AM SO JELLY!!!


Same here









In other news, I somehow managed to corrupt my OS installation while OCing and trying out new BIOSs. First time EVER! Lol


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.0 does not have LLC.
> 1.1 does.


Thanks. Now I have to find a UD7 1.1 (or later?)


----------



## Solders18

Those of you looking to buy the H100i they are on a 24 hour sale right now at newegg $99.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&nm_mc=EMC-GD111812&cm_mmc=EMC-GD111812-_-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181032-E04C


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I somehow managed to corrupt my OS installation while OCing and trying out new BIOSs. First time EVER! Lol


Just me, but when that happens I first run a memory test and check for bad/damaged Ram

@ Anibus, what CK said. I'm not sure but I think from Newegg and the like they are out of the UD7 rev 1.0 stock. But yes make sure you get a rev 1.1 if you go with the 7


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I somehow managed to corrupt my OS installation while OCing and trying out new BIOSs. First time EVER! Lol


Yes, I did the same! It's amazing how this never, ever happened on my Gigabyte MA790X-UDP4 board, even with core-unlocking and overclocking together, but I somehow snookered my Win7 install with a 990FXA-UD3 board by simply unlocking the cores and moving the clock rate up a couple of hundred MHz from stock 3.1GHz. I guess now that I'm using the PII's DDR3 memory controller instead of the DDR2 memory controller, all bets are off for OS read/write checksum safety!


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just me, but when that happens I first run a memory test and check for bad/damaged Ram
> @ Anibus, what CK said. I'm not sure but I think from Newegg and the like they are out of the UD7 rev 1.0 stock. But yes make sure you get a rev 1.1 if you go with the 7


Yeah, I noticed one listing for the UD7 on newegg.ca said 'discontinued', and when I did another search for 'Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7', the result was exactly the same board and description, but saying in stock, but 'no reviews yet.' This second one must be the 1.1 version, but it doesn't actually say so anywhere. I'm not exactly keen on guessing the rev. # for a $200 motherboard and paying $9.00 shipping to find out it's a 1.0 after all. There are a couple of UD7s listed on canadacomputers.com, the only decent local store in my city, but none of them are in my city. I'll call tomorrow and ask those stores that have them if any of them are rev. 1.1, and if so, I'll order it, but even if any of them are 1.1, it'll take until this coming Friday to get it. I guess it's not so bad, since I don't even have the 8350 chip yet anyhow.

By the way, is it just my imagination, or are there more 990FX boards suddenly showing up on newegg? For example, last time I checked a few days ago this ECS A990FXM-A DELUXE:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135320

Just wondering, as it almost seems like the Vishera has suddenly re-energized the AMD enthusiast motherboard market again for the first time since before Bulldozer's release. It almost seems like all these motherboard makers with 990X/990FX motherboards they'd built and stockpiled in anticipation of Bulldozer, but never sold, are suddenly opening up their storage vaults and sending them over to distributors because the Vishera chips are actually selling pretty well.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just me, but when that happens I first run a memory test and check for bad/damaged Ram
> @ Anibus, what CK said. I'm not sure but I think from Newegg and the like they are out of the UD7 rev 1.0 stock. But yes make sure you get a rev 1.1 if you go with the 7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Yes, I did the same! It's amazing how this never, ever happened on my Gigabyte MA790X-UDP4 board, even with core-unlocking and overclocking together, but I somehow snookered my Win7 install with a 990FXA-UD3 board by simply unlocking the cores and moving the clock rate up a couple of hundred MHz from stock 3.1GHz. I guess now that I'm using the PII's DDR3 memory controller instead of the DDR2 memory controller, all bets are off for OS read/write checksum safety!


My money is on Asus changing something in bios on the uefi side because it was during booting that it kept locking up, even on stock clocks.


----------



## Deedot78

Has anyone done any research on the affect of new chips on crossfire? I've notice an increase in responsiveness in BF3 on my crossfire as compared to my old 1090t.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deedot78*
> 
> Has anyone done any research on the affect of new chips on crossfire? I've notice an increase in responsiveness in BF3 on my crossfire as compared to my old 1090t.


970BE vs 8320 graphics score with 6970 crossfire:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193465
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255

More or less the same.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty sure the thread and list are on auto-pilot now, haven't even seen Raven in the "viewing" list recently.


LOL poor Raven, he had a rough couple of days eh? I think he got so mad at his H80, H100, motherboard issues, and low overclocking chip that he's somewhere in the woods miles from civilization burning his entire rig in a maniacal laughter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed one listing for the UD7 on newegg.ca said 'discontinued', and when I did another search for 'Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7', the result was exactly the same board and description, but saying in stock, but 'no reviews yet.' This second one must be the 1.1 version, but it doesn't actually say so anywhere. I'm not exactly keen on guessing the rev. # for a $200 motherboard and paying $9.00 shipping to find out it's a 1.0 after all. There are a couple of UD7s listed on canadacomputers.com, the only decent local store in my city, but none of them are in my city. I'll call tomorrow and ask those stores that have them if any of them are rev. 1.1, and if so, I'll order it, but even if any of them are 1.1, it'll take until this coming Friday to get it. I guess it's not so bad, since I don't even have the 8350 chip yet anyhow.
> By the way, is it just my imagination, or are there more 990FX boards suddenly showing up on newegg? For example, last time I checked a few days ago this ECS A990FXM-A DELUXE:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135320
> Just wondering, as it almost seems like the Vishera has suddenly re-energized the AMD enthusiast motherboard market again for the first time since before Bulldozer's release. It almost seems like all these motherboard makers with 990X/990FX motherboards they'd built and stockpiled in anticipation of Bulldozer, but never sold, are suddenly opening up their storage vaults and sending them over to distributors because the Vishera chips are actually selling pretty well.


Dude just buy a board already. I understand you want the best bang for buck deal but this has been going on for a week. You need a board, so just buy one.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> LOL poor Raven, he had a rough couple of days eh? I think he got so mad at his H80, H100, motherboard issues, and low overclocking chip that he's somewhere in the woods miles from civilization burning his entire rig in a maniacal laughter.


He's bought an Intel set up by the looks of his signature.







Quitting when things don't go smoothly is loosersville. Problems can occur whichever platform you choose to build.


----------



## itomic

Did anyone compare FX 8150 and FX 8350 on similar voltage and clocks for power consumption ?? Or how rapidly power consumption goes "north" with high voltage and core clocks. Information on web from reviews arnt clear to me. Some reviews report nice decrease in power consumption when both CPU-s r clocked on say 5.0Ghz with similar voltage, some say its give or take the same. Did anyone on this forum measure power consumption for both CPU-s ?? Im very much interested in power consumption figures Piledriver vs Buldozer in overclock state.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> He's bought an Intel set up by the looks of his signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quitting when things don't go smoothly is loosersville. Problems can occur whichever platform you choose to build.


Wow he seemed like a nice guy but that is really lame. I wonder if he can transfer ownership of this thread. He evidently got caught up in the upgrade fever and more than likely threw away almost $100 in having to sell off his used parts to go back to Intel. Is his gaming performance that much better? Probably not, at a certain point you just gotta be content with your system, otherwise you will pay the price.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If by "whats up?" you mean why only one core temp reading.
> if that is HWmonitor version 1.21, its having a problem reading or displaying the temp of all the cores. Knock it back to v1.20. and all the core temps will show.


thanks!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Wow he seemed like a nice guy but that is really lame. I wonder if he can transfer ownership of this thread. He evidently got caught up in the upgrade fever and more than likely threw away almost $100 in having to sell off his used parts to go back to Intel. Is his gaming performance that much better? Probably not, at a certain point you just gotta be content with your system, otherwise you will pay the price.


Unless he's using more than one GPU he won't see much benefit that's worth the cost. Like you say, it's a bit lame to just vanish.

To be fair he's kept the OP updated as my form submission got added to the table.


----------



## Entp

Although I get significantly more frames in BF3 compared to my 1055T @ 4.0 GHz, my aim has suffered incredibly. Could this be due to my adjustments made prior with my bottleneck (7950 OC) that trained my aim in a certain way?

I can't seem to break 1.5 KDRs easily anymore. Mind you, I have been doing ridiculously well for the past few months with my scores.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> My money is on Asus changing something in bios on the uefi side because it was during booting that it kept locking up, even on stock clocks.


i had done that before except I have my SSD set on AHCI and my mobo sets IDE as factory.. so if I clear my cmos I hae to manually enter AHCI again


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Dude just buy a board already. I understand you want the best bang for buck deal but this has been going on for a week. You need a board, so just buy one.


Well, that's just it. Fact is, I DON'T need a board right away because my FX-8350 is taking the scenic route getting here. So meanwhile, I've been trying to find a board that:

-posts with my tested and stable 7950 - I think you can probably understand that with a 3 monitor setup, I'd rather not throw away several hundred megahertz
-runs with its north bridge at low enough temps not to give me 2nd degree burns if I touch it (and run a reasonable overclock stable)
-has slot layout that doesn't force you to cram a second, over-clocked graphics card cheek-by-jowl next to the first one, thus eliminating any meaningful airflow
-has LLC. This rules out several older Rev. Motherboards, like the Gigabyte 1.0 versions of the UD3, UD5, and UD7.

So I could confirm the last two items by reading specs and looking at pictures, but confirming the first two items (especially the first) has required trial and error, hence the time consuming search. I am taking your advice, however. I'm set on a Gigabyte 990FX-UD7. The delay is in confirming the Rev. 1.1 version. I'm not paying $200 for a UD7 through newegg only to hold my breath and find out a week from now that it's a 1.0.

Patience, my padawan. Patience!


----------



## gertruude

Hey Guys

managed to get 4.6 on the fx 8320 with 1.392vcore. temps still hit 62oc using prime or ibt. Whats the max temp we can get these to? ive seen 62 core temp posted b4 just wondering if thats true or not


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> managed to get 4.6 on the fx 8320 with 1.392vcore. temps still hit 62oc using prime or ibt. Whats the max temp we can get these to? ive seen 62 core temp posted b4 just wondering if thats true or not


62 on the cores is right. 70 on the socket. Looks like you won the lottery and got a good chip


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey Guys
> managed to get 4.6 on the fx 8320 with 1.392vcore. temps still hit 62oc using prime or ibt. Whats the max temp we can get these to? ive seen 62 core temp posted b4 just wondering if thats true or not


62 core temp is the max temp.. 62 socket is really nothing


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Well, that's just it. Fact is, I DON'T need a board right away because my FX-8350 is taking the scenic route getting here. So meanwhile, I've been trying to find a board that:
> -posts with my tested and stable 7950 - I think you can probably understand that with a 3 monitor setup, I'd rather not throw away several hundred megahurtz
> -runs with its north bridge at low enough temps not to give me 2nd degree burns if I touch it (and run a reasonable overclock stable)
> -has slot layout that doesn't force you to cram a second, over-clocked graphics card cheek-by-jowl next to the first one, thus eliminating any meaningful airflow
> -has LLC. This rules out several older Rev. Motherboards, like the Gigabyte 1.0 versions of the UD3, UD5, and UD7.
> So I could confirm the last two items by reading specs and looking at pictures, but confirming the first two items (especially the first) has required trial and error, hence the time consuming search. I am taking your advice, however. I'm set on a Gigabyte 990FX-UD7. The delay is in confirming the Rev. 1.1 version. I'm not paying $200 for a UD7 through newegg only to hold my breath and find out a week from now that it's a 1.0.
> Patience, my padawan. Patience!


I don't think they sell the rev 1.0 anymore. I bought a Gigabyte motherboard last year from Newegg and it was Rev 1.1.


----------



## gertruude

been hard slog messing around lol with my messing i find raising bus speed high and stick to 18.5 multi is the way to go lol

other way round and vcore goes over 1.42 for same clock


----------



## os2wiz

It is NOT wise to be cheap on motherboard quality the UD3 is NOT a board for overclockers. It has inadequate capacitors and inadequate controls on voltages. Get either a UD7 or as I prefer the Asus Crosshairs V or Asus Sabertooth. Well worth the extra $50-$60.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is NOT wise to be cheap on motherboard quality *the UD3 is NOT a board for overclockers*. It has inadequate capacitors and inadequate controls on voltages. Get either a UD7 or as I prefer the Asus Crosshairs V or Asus Sabertooth. Well worth the extra $50-$60.


It isn't?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is NOT wise to be cheap on motherboard quality the UD3 is NOT a board for overclockers. It has inadequate capacitors and inadequate controls on voltages. Get either a UD7 or as I prefer the Asus Crosshairs V or Asus Sabertooth. Well worth the extra $50-$60.


IDK, I think it's the best overclocking board you can get for under $140. Mine isn't limited by the board, its my cooling system. If I had better cooling I could get up there with my chip. Also keep in mind that I have an 8320 and it takes more voltage to get where I need to be. Overall I'm satisfied with my UD3 and 8320 @ 4.6GHz. It's stable and under 60C at load, performance is great over here.

Stop hatin' on my board, them be fightin' words 'round here...


----------



## Trogdor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is NOT wise to be cheap on motherboard quality the UD3 is NOT a board for overclockers. It has inadequate capacitors and inadequate controls on voltages. Get either a UD7 or as I prefer the Asus Crosshairs V or Asus Sabertooth. Well worth the extra $50-$60.


The UD3 and both ASUS boards you mentioned all have 8+2 phase power.

I don't think you know what you're talking about.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't think they sell the rev 1.0 anymore. I bought a Gigabyte motherboard last year from Newegg and it was Rev 1.1.


Yeah, I hear you. Thing is, all the UD5s and UD7s in stock with my local store chain (Canada Computers) are all Rev. 1.0, so I'm not going to make any assumptions about old stock being all cleared out. I really like the UD3, but Gigabyte screwed it up for me by eliminating the heat pipe they used to have on their mid-range boards. Even my 790X-UDP4 board has a heavy duty heat sink on the northbridge and VRMs and a heat pipe, and that board was $125 and wasn't even an FX chipset. What's happened to their reputation for 'overbuilding'? If the UD3 only had a frigging heatpipe, my problem would be solved. This is what's slowing this process down for me. Having to test out other brands only to find they've got other issues.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> IDK, I think it's the best overclocking board you can get for under $140. Mine isn't limited by the board, its my cooling system. If I had better cooling I could get up there with my chip. Also keep in mind that I have an 8320 and it takes more voltage to get where I need to be. Overall I'm satisfied with my UD3 and 8320 @ 4.6GHz. It's stable and under 60C at load, performance is great over here.
> Stop hatin' on my board, them be fightin' words 'round here...[/quote
> 
> I used to run a Gigabyte motherboard a few years back. I found them wanting!!!!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trogdor*
> 
> The UD3 and both ASUS boards you mentioned all have 8+2 phase power.
> I don't think you know what you're talking about.[/quote
> I stand corrected on power phasing, but the bios choices for LLC on that board and even on other Gigabyte boards on not as numerous or flexible as on a Crosshairs V. That is a fact.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Yeah, I hear you. Thing is, all the UD5s and UD7s in stock with my local store chain (Canada Computers) are all Rev. 1.0, so I'm not going to make any assumptions about old stock being all cleared out. I really like the UD3, but Gigabyte screwed it up for me by eliminating the heat pipe they used to have on their mid-range boards. Even my 790X-UDP4 board has a heavy duty heat sink on the northbridge and VRMs and a heat pipe, and that board was $125 and wasn't even an FX chipset. What's happened to their reputation for 'overbuilding'? If the UD3 only had a frigging heatpipe, my problem would be solved. This is what's slowing this process down for me. Having to test out other brands only to find they've got other issues.


Get it from Newegg, they actually sell their stocked items and they collect less dust!








Also on my UD3 the VRM heatsink gets way hotter than my NB heatsink, so if they were connected by a heatpipe that extra heat would just warm my NB up more. I'm glad their isn't a heat pipe to be honest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> IDK, I think it's the best overclocking board you can get for under $140. Mine isn't limited by the board, its my cooling system. If I had better cooling I could get up there with my chip. Also keep in mind that I have an 8320 and it takes more voltage to get where I need to be. Overall I'm satisfied with my UD3 and 8320 @ 4.6GHz. It's stable and under 60C at load, performance is great over here.
> Stop hatin' on my board, them be fightin' words 'round here...
> I used to run a Gigabyte motherboard a few years back. I found them wanting!!!!
Click to expand...

Dude you have GOT to learn how to use the quote function. It's really difficult to figure out what you said and what you are quoting. Type your comment AFTER the [./quote] code...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> IDK, I think it's the best overclocking board you can get for under $140. Mine isn't limited by the board, its my cooling system. If I had better cooling I could get up there with my chip. Also keep in mind that I have an 8320 and it takes more voltage to get where I need to be. Overall I'm satisfied with my UD3 and 8320 @ 4.6GHz. It's stable and under 60C at load, performance is great over here.
> Stop hatin' on my board, them be fightin' words 'round here...[/quote
> I used to run a Gigabyte motherboard a few years back. I found them wanting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> os, a "few years ago' is forever in MB time. a few years ago there were companies putting out mb's that were deplorable and now are building really good products. if you base your purchase decision on what was available a few years ago, you might wander around looking for an Abit board to go with a Cyrix CPU .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Quote function is working, it just did the same thing to me
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> IDK, I think it's the best overclocking board you can get for under $140. Mine isn't limited by the board, its my cooling system. If I had better cooling I could get up there with my chip. Also keep in mind that I have an 8320 and it takes more voltage to get where I need to be. Overall I'm satisfied with my UD3 and 8320 @ 4.6GHz. It's stable and under 60C at load, performance is great over here.
> Stop hatin' on my board, them be fightin' words 'round here...[/quote
> I used to run a Gigabyte motherboard a few years back. I found them wanting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> os, a "few years ago' is forever in MB time. a few years ago there were companies putting out mb's that were deplorable and now are building really good products. if you base your purchase decision on what was available a few years ago, you might wander around looking for an Abit board to go with a Cyrix CPU .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Quote function is working, it just did the same thing to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone broke it..
Click to expand...


----------



## Red1776

Well thats just great K! you retroactively broke the quote function.


----------



## stickg1

No its because "os" misused it so there is an open quote in his post that you have to add an extra [./quote] to fix.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No its because "os" misused it so there is an open quote in his post that you have to add an extra [./quote] to fix.


its the end of ze interwebz!!!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No its because "os" misused it so there is an open quote in his post that you have to add an extra [./quote] to fix.


Thats what I mean stick, I removed hid and re-quoted and it still did it. Unless there was one in there mid stream i missed.
if you go with the UD7 rev 1.1 and are not in need of a UEFI BIOS, (or can use 'touch BIOS) you will be very happy with it.

Quote:


> its the end of ze interwebz!!!!


Oh no! how will I get to my Faceplant account!


----------



## Solders18

hey my quote worked! all hail stick!! he unbrokeded ze interwebz!


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entp*
> 
> Although I get significantly more frames in BF3 compared to my 1055T @ 4.0 GHz, my aim has suffered incredibly. Could this be due to my adjustments made prior with my bottleneck (7950 OC) that trained my aim in a certain way?
> I can't seem to break 1.5 KDRs easily anymore. Mind you, I have been doing ridiculously well for the past few months with my scores.


That has nothing to do with your skill/aim. If you want to see where you are playing wrong hit me up. 13uckFUtter. is my name.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/I3uckFUtter/


----------



## Covert_Death

to buy or not to buy!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&nm_mc=EMC-GD111812&cm_mmc=EMC-GD111812-_-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181032-E04C

i was hoping to get a new case first as it won't fit in my current one without serious modding that I'm not going to do.

I was alsoooo hoping it would hit amazon since i have a gift card but it has yet to show up there yet! how the heck is it not on amazon yet, how long does that usually take?

need more cooooolinggggggggg


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is NOT wise to be cheap on motherboard quality the *UD3 is NOT a board for overclockers.* It has inadequate capacitors and inadequate controls on voltages. Get either a UD7 or as I prefer the Asus Crosshairs V or Asus Sabertooth. Well worth the extra $50-$60.


Oh really... So my 5Ghz with a 8320 on my 990FXA-UD3 doesn't exist then?

They have 8+2 phase, and so does the 970a-UD3 at that.

They have the same 6 LLC settings ASUS does.

You have zero clue what you're talking about, so how about you read the thread and learn what the reality is?


----------



## stickg1

lol Kyad I was waiting for you to chime in on that one...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> lol Kyad I was waiting for you to chime in on that one...


With something that completely untrue being said, it was going to happen sometime.

EDIT: While I'm at it, get a chance to revert to the F9e BIOS?


----------



## Covert_Death

lol damn you beat me to it.

as far as i can tell the real difference is feature set. they are built for different types of customer needs but in essence they look to be the same basic board when it comes to functionality


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With something that completely untrue being said, it was going to happen sometime.
> EDIT: While I'm at it, get a chance to revert to the F9e BIOS?


Naw, I'll do it tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> to buy or not to buy!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&nm_mc=EMC-GD111812&cm_mmc=EMC-GD111812-_-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181032-E04C
> i was hoping to get a new case first as it won't fit in my current one without serious modding that I'm not going to do.
> I was alsoooo hoping it would hit amazon since i have a gift card but it has yet to show up there yet! how the heck is it not on amazon yet, how long does that usually take?
> need more cooooolinggggggggg


wow it seems that they are starting to blur the line between closed loops and custom.. I am diggin the size of the tubes compared the the regular h100. I have stayed away from closed loop options because cooling/dollar was still better with good ol' fans for me at least


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> wow it seems that they are starting to blur the line between closed loops and custom.. I am diggin the size of the tubes compared the the regular h100. I have stayed away from closed loop options because cooling/dollar was still better with good ol' fans for me at least


Fixtures popping off sound a lil scary in reviews though. Will have to see how they perform over time, with new watercooling setups, always best to wait and see how it fairs with the brave who don't mind leaks if they exist before jumping into untried territory.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Fixtures popping off sound a lil scary in reviews though. Will have to see how they perform over time, with new watercooling setups, always best to wait and see how it fairs with the brave who don't mind leaks if they exist before jumping into untried territory.


hmmmm this is very true! i did not think of this, the non i hydro cooling series has proven tubing, although the new i series tubes look better and look to produce more flow rate, i do now see that they could much easier slip off...

i wonder if these cases are people using them as a num-chuck before install though and swinging the pump around hahaahah

also it seems corsair is making a firmware update for the h100i (has a pump sound issue if using the on-pump fan controller) ... how in the world are you going to update the firmware?!?!?!??!!!!


----------



## utnorris

It has a USB connection that is used to control the H100i, so I imagine through that. If i didn't want my GPU's cooled too I would probably get the H100i, looks good and should be an improvement over the original.


----------



## Covert_Death

hmmm I never saw that before.... its a mini-USB plug. that is gonna make it hella hard to update without taking off the cooler and using the stock cooler....

maybe a laptop would be able to do it but i don't know if it'd be safe to update it using the computer it's cooling haha


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With something that completely untrue being said, it was going to happen sometime.
> EDIT: While I'm at it, get a chance to revert to the F9e BIOS?


What LLC setting do you use btw? I've been using High because it stays the most constant for me, but even then it fluctuates as much as .02v rapidly.


----------



## ihatelolcats

not sure if this has been done but i put the OCing chart into excel to compare the 8350 to the 8320
i removed the outlier 5.3GHz 8320 to see how much of a difference it made overall. i included the charts with and without that result





it looks to me like for air cooling there isnt much of a difference between the two. but there really aren't that many samples to go off of.
additionally, there are twice as many samples of the 8350 as there are for the 8320, and it's even worse ratio for watercooled. so i think we are not getting a good picture of that


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not sure if this has been done but i put the OCing chart into excel to compare the 8350 to the 8320
> i removed the outlier 5.3GHz 8320 to see how much of a difference it made overall. i included the charts with and without that result
> 
> 
> 
> it looks to me like for air cooling there isnt much of a difference between the two. but there really aren't that many samples to go off of.
> additionally, there are twice as many samples of the 8350 as there are for the 8320, and it's even worse ratio for watercooled. so i think we are not getting a good picture of that


We could have better data if we had more tables with more data (with the allowance of posting multiple scores depending on build situation), but for something like that, would probably need a new thread, I think our OP left us and got rid of his 8320, not sure anyone is even managing it now.

Nice charts btw.


----------



## Covert_Death

We should start a google excel doc and have people add their own clocks for multiple runs for collaborative curiosity. lets also say it must pass 20 IBT???? (this would be the quickest way to pump out ~STABLE clocks since IBT runs fairly quick)

it'd also be nice to build a chart base purely on STOCK settings (cleared CMOS, what values did it apply) and bin numbers so we can start tracking various properties out of the box.

NOES GOES!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> hmmm I never saw that before.... its a mini-USB plug. that is gonna make it hella hard to update without taking off the cooler and using the stock cooler....
> maybe a laptop would be able to do it but i don't know if it'd be safe to update it using the computer it's cooling haha


as I thought the USB link plugs into onboard USB add ports.. so when you install it you set it up.. I don't think itd be that bad..

As far as the tubes slipping off.. IF you are tooo worried about it there ar always these









http://www.qsradio.com/Hose%20Clamps.JPG


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not sure if this has been done but i put the OCing chart into excel to compare the 8350 to the 8320
> i removed the outlier 5.3GHz 8320 to see how much of a difference it made overall. i included the charts with and without that result
> 
> it looks to me like for air cooling there isnt much of a difference between the two. but there really aren't that many samples to go off of.
> additionally, there are twice as many samples of the 8350 as there are for the 8320, and it's even worse ratio for watercooled. so i think we are not getting a good picture of that
> 
> 
> 
> We could have better data if we had more tables with more data (with the allowance of posting multiple scores depending on build situation), but for something like that, would probably need a new thread, I think our OP left us and got rid of his 8320, not sure anyone is even managing it now.
> 
> Nice charts btw.
Click to expand...

that's too bad about the OP. same thing happened in the 6870 club


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> What revision is your UD5 motherboard? I can get a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 locally, but it's a Rev. 1.0. I'm afraid it won't have LLC.
> Thanks in advance.


I got rev 1.1, I don't think there is any "new" gigabyte UD boards that is rev 1.0 left out there, atleast not on newegg, I bought the mobo last thursday and got it friday.


----------



## bmgjet

Also how many 8320's havnt even made the 4.5ghz mark so arnt in the OP table.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Also how many 8320's havnt even made the 4.5ghz mark so arnt in the OP table.


Oh I'm sure they can make it, but if you're on stock cooling you aren't going to get there.

Another graph should be made if the primary list is opened up to everyone. Just to see how far people get on stock cooling, which would be a big deal for quite a few people.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh I'm sure they can make it, but if you're on stock cooling you aren't going to get there.
> Another graph should be made if the primary list is opened up to everyone. Just to see how far people get on stock cooling, which would be a big deal for quite a few people.


i like that idea.. because it would give a good reference to base even just slight aftermarket heat sinks and fans.. also would be awesome to see how well the stick cooler actually does


----------



## stickg1

Kyad, LLC does work better on that bios. Thank you.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Kyad, LLC does work better on that bios. Thank you.


Good to hear... Kinda.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh I'm sure they can make it, but if you're on stock cooling you aren't going to get there.
> Another graph should be made if the primary list is opened up to everyone. Just to see how far people get on stock cooling, which would be a big deal for quite a few people.
> 
> 
> 
> i like that idea.. because it would give a good reference to base even just slight aftermarket heat sinks and fans.. also would be awesome to see how well *the stick cooler* actually does
Click to expand...

We already know how well Stick's cooler does, he's been trapped at 4.6 because of it.









But ya, I've seen no fewer then 3 or 4 people ask how well it can clock on the stock cooler... a "free bonus" if you will.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Good to hear... Kinda.
> We already know how well Stick's cooler does, he's been trapped at 4.6 because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya, I've seen no fewer then 3 or 4 people ask how well it can clock on the stock cooler... a "free bonus" if you will.


Blast my horrible types, thats what i get for alt tabbing and doing 12 things at once >< [/quote]


----------



## Tempey

Finally finished my build







Took me longer to setup Windows the way I like it than it did to put it all together. My camera work is terrible I know, first time using my sisters camera ever so had no idea what I was doing


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Finally finished my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me longer to setup Windows the way I like it than it did to put it all together. My camera work is terrible I know, first time using my sisters camera ever so had no idea what I was doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a Vishera under there or the 8150 in your sig?


----------



## Tempey

My bad, yes its an 8150.









Are you 8 core vishera owners noticing a big difference in temps? I'll eventually get Piledriver, but Im really interested in whether or not its cooler or not. I really hope it is, this CPU is really warm


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> My bad, yes its an 8150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 8 core vishera owners noticing a big difference in temps? I'll eventually get Piledriver, but Im really interested in whether or not its cooler or not. I really hope it is, this CPU is really warm


Yes its a bit cooler than the 8150/8120.


----------



## bmgjet

Cooler, 10-15% faster for the same clock as well as uses less power.


----------



## Tempey

Thanks +rep


----------



## wolvers

I did some stress testing yesterday with different RAM, NB and HT speeds, while keeping voltages constant. What I found was that higher NB and HT speeds added little to the loaded temps of the CPU socket and cores, but going up from 1600MHz to 2133MHz increased loaded temps by up to 5C which is quite a lot on a custom loop. It also gives more temp head room for higher core clocks.

With this in mind, and the comments I've seen here on tighter timings being a preferred tweak for RAM on this platform, I'm going to start tweaking in that direction as I think my 30nm RAM should be able to do CL7 at 1600MHz.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I did some stress testing yesterday with different RAM, NB and HT speeds, while keeping voltages constant. What I found was that higher NB and HT speeds added little to the loaded temps of the CPU socket and cores, but going up from 1600MHz to 2133MHz increased loaded temps by up to 5C which is quite a lot on a custom loop. It also gives more temp head room for higher core clocks.
> With this in mind, and the comments I've seen here on tighter timings being a preferred tweak for RAM on this platform, I'm going to start tweaking in that direction as I think my 30nm RAM should be able to do CL7 at 1600MHz.


I tried to tell people, that tiny tiny gain in perf from nb/ht/fsb bumping on these chips, will add to heat, and likely need a tiny bit more v here and there to maintain stability at pushed clocks which adds even more heat. My first oc was heavy on the fsb/ht/nb clocks, came out a hair above 200fsb*high multi, had more heat, took more v to be stable, second attempt (more multi than fsb w/ nb2200/ht2600), I got more overall clock, lower v, lower temps. Which was important to me as, I decided not to invest 160 on water cooling for a slight margin of performance.


----------



## wolvers

It's no surprise, having the mem controller on the CPU is going to make it hotter if you run that faster, especially as it needs more volts on the CPU/NB for higher mem clocks. I got better cinebench scores from it though..........


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> It's no surprise, having the mem controller on the CPU is going to make it hotter if you run that faster, especially as it needs more volts on the CPU/NB for higher mem clocks. I got better cinebench scores from it though..........


But how much better? Like 0.04 more points? ;p


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> But how much better? Like 0.04 more points? ;p


Its a bit better i can run @4.1 and score as high as 4.4 with higher fsb... Ill post a pic in a bit


----------



## cssorkinman

9-11-11-28 @ 1866mhz = 20 seconds slower in superpi 32m than 9-12-11-29 @ 2016 mhz all else being equal @ 4 ghz on the cpu - (gskill cl9 2133 mhz sticks). I didn't pay any attention to temps. Really need to spend some time with it and some of my 6-8-6 1600 mhz mushkins to see if tight timings>clockspeed on the ram .


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Its a bit better i can run @4.1 and score as high as 4.4 with higher fsb... Ill post a pic in a bit




ok so i was a little off.. but thats still a decent jump


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 9-11-11-28 @ 1866mhz = 20 seconds slower in superpi 32m than 9-12-11-29 @ 2016 mhz all else being equal @ 4 ghz on the cpu - (gskill cl9 2133 mhz sticks). I didn't pay any attention to temps. Really need to spend some time with it and some of my 6-8-6 1600 mhz mushkins to see if tight timings>clockspeed on the ram .


The timings may be tighter, but they really aren't much tighter than they were at 2016. If it were like 8-10-8/9-26-1t or lower, 1866 would win. The high clocks, yes will win when your timings are nearly the same, but ideally on these chips, your best go is around 7-8-7-20-1t on 1600, or like 8-9-9-22/26-1t on 1866, 9-9-9-26-1t @ 2133 (haven't seen it done yet) maybe, would perform slightly better on higher clocks. At 7-8-7-20-1t, I push near 15.8 ish read/ 12ish write/ 19ish copy @ 1600. I was getting much worse benchmarks at higher clocks with loser timings (couldn't get 1866 very tight.) and I used ripjawsx 2133 sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> ok so i was a little off.. but thats still a decent jump


I did post my benchmarks between high fsb, diff nb/ht settings, and stock fsb high multi (probably 250 pages ago lol). All I saw on a 4.5ghz clock, barely any perf gain, just wasn't worth it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I did post my benchmarks between high fsb, diff nb/ht settings, and stock fsb high multi (probably 250 pages ago lol). All I saw on a 4.5ghz clock, barely any perf gain, just wasn't worth it.


i kinda miss my old board now.. because at least then I would be able to play around and see if I could find some crazy way to boost.. in addition it may have been the ram being oc'd that made the biggest difference Im running crucial ballistix 1866 and if i remember right I had them oc'd close to 2133 when i ran that one


----------



## cssorkinman

I have a lot to learn as far as memory tweaking goes , it seems like it's harder to get the most out of DDR3 than it was on DDR. PD seems a lot more finicky than the phenoms too.
There seemed to be a sweet spot for my denebs around 1760 mhz @ CL 8 with the ram i had at the time. It's going to take me a while to figure out what this chip likes and exactly what my Ram is capable of.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> But how much better? Like 0.04 more points? ;p


Better is still better!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a lot to learn as far as memory tweaking goes


Same here.







And my Sabertooth board has whole raft of settings the likes of which I've never heard of.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Better is still better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Sabertooth board has whole raft of settings the likes of which I've never heard of.


Better, at the cost of heat and possibly stability. ;p

The question you should ask is, is it really the fsb that is giving you your gains or the 100/200mhz that is costing you heat and a lil more v your getting above your 200*multi oc. Is it really the fsb that has 4.62 outperforming 4.60 or the 200mhz difference? Not to mention the higher your fsb, and the jumpier your overall clocks will be at post. It may post 4.63 or 4.618, the higher the fsb clock, at least on sabertooth rev1 boards (mine anyway), the more extreme the clock jumpiness is (another reason I shy from fsb cranking).

edit: Not saying fsb cranking isn't viable, it just always comes at a cost, in some cases much less noticeable costs, or within acceptable costs people are willing to compensate for or deal with. In many cases, some find they aren't able to get multi very high and really have no choice but fsb cranking, but that is just the name of the game. I would honestly treat fsb cranking as a fine tune to hit a expected clock against multi, instead of trying to use it entirely for high clock. I am not so sure fsb being high clocked is really where your getting your perf gains. I wasn't seeing it when trying to match 200 vs high fsb trying to match 4.5ghz in tests. Memory timing seemed to be the biggest difference.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i just got done surfing the asus website. i was looking over the spec's , such as phase design(8+2) . the sabertooth is on my list of possible buys. it's really the only board that can make my noctua fans look good i got about two more weeks before i make a buy. i'm going to try to follow this thread and some other ones hoping i can make a good chioce.
> my biggest concern is i doubt i'll ever do sli/crossfire ever again. so i really hate to spend money on options i'll really never need. i was kinda hoping there was something in the mid range that would allow me good oc'ing. it seems like the chioces are pretty bland when it comes to amd mobo's. what are some other good chioces?


If you're sure you don't want to crossfire/SLI, either the ASUS M5A97 R2.0 or the Gigabyte 970-UD3. I'd recommend either for a single graphics card setup. The Asus has a 4+2 Digital power phase VRM, which is less than the Gigabyte's 8+2, but the Gigabyte's is analog. I have yet to see a review comparing these two for overclocking stability, which is at least as important as maximum overclock frequency. I'd rather have 4.7GHz solid and stable with cool VRMs than have 5GHz with the system just able to manage some benchmarks, but giving bluescreens on a periodic basis.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> If you're sure you don't want to crossfire/SLI, either the ASUS M5A97 R2.0 or the Gigabyte 970-UD3. I'd recommend either for a single graphics card setup. The Asus has a 4+2 Digital power phase VRM, which is less than the Gigabyte's 8+2, but the Gigabyte's is analog. I have yet to see a review comparing these two for overclocking stability, which is at least as important as maximum overclock frequency. I'd rather have 4.7GHz solid and stable with cool VRMs than have 5GHz with the system just able to manage some benchmarks, but giving bluescreens on a periodic basis.


Yeah that Digital power is fantastic. If they came out with a UD7 with digital power (Gigabyte has boards with digital) I would get one post haste.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

This is a little off topic but you guys have been great! theres been a lot of information passed around in this thread that has been both vital and helpful to the ongoing and encouraging process of tweaking out the best performance!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This is a little off topic but you guys have been great! theres been a lot of information passed around in this thread that has been both vital and helpful to the ongoing and encouraging process of tweaking out the best performance!


oh by all mean...of course I had help.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh by all mean...of course I had help.


well if you put it that way.. NICE JOB >> NONE OF YOU!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Better, at the cost of heat and possibly stability. ;p.


Heat, I can handle. Stability, not so much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> In many cases, some find they aren't able to get multi very high and really have no choice but fsb cranking, but that is just the name of the game.


This was the case with the BIOS I was on, I had a more stable OC with fsb. This latest one has given me a more stable multi OC so I'm going that way now, I agree it's probably a better route to keeping temps down and allowing me to achieve a higher 24/7 OC.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well if you put it that way.. NICE JOB >> NONE OF YOU!


Well that was just mean and hurtful.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This is a little off topic but you guys have been great! theres been a lot of information passed around in this thread that has been both vital and helpful to the ongoing and encouraging process of tweaking out the best performance!


If any part of your kudos are directed towards me, you're welcome.

This is partly why I have been giving a play-by-play of my experiences with my particular configuration and motherboards I've tried. I know it's a little boring for some to read about me swapping out motherboards, but this info will help somebody else who might not be able to return a board, or would have to pay shipping twice and/or a restocking fee. I've been there and done that, and I always appreciate it if somebody has documented a problem or incompatibility which saves me the time and money to find out myself.


----------



## overkll

Say it ain't so!!!!

http://semiaccurate.com/2012/11/19/amd-kills-off-big-cores-kaveri-steamroller-and-excavator/


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> Say it ain't so!!!!
> http://semiaccurate.com/2012/11/19/amd-kills-off-big-cores-kaveri-steamroller-and-excavator/


IF this is true and with a blog called SemiAccurate (SA) everything is taken with a grain of salt, it is sad. I'm trying to sell my 3 month old Bulldozer FX8150 and so far no one seems interested. Perhaps the fear of no upgrades will make me hold onto it. I love the FX8350 and am glad I upgraded to it. As for Excavator, from what I read that was far in the future. Steamroller was possibly an AM3+ compatible chip but if this blog is true, I think CEO Cory is turning out the lights on this series of chips with Vishera.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> I tried to tell people, that tiny tiny gain in perf from nb/ht/fsb bumping on these chips, will add to heat, and likely need a tiny bit more v here and there to maintain stability at pushed clocks which adds even more heat. My first oc was heavy on the fsb/ht/nb clocks, came out a hair above 200fsb*high multi, had more heat, took more v to be stable, second attempt (more multi than fsb w/ nb2200/ht2600), I got more overall clock, lower v, lower temps. Which was important to me as, I decided not to invest 160 on water cooling for a slight margin of performance.


What are the multiplier and fsb for your FX8350?


----------



## Sazz

as the article said, they pretty much just caught a wind of it. but as the article said, if its true... it really is suicidal, and the consumers will be the victim specially with intel's ridiculous pricing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> as the article said, they pretty much just caught a wind of it. but as the article said, if its true... it really is suicidal, and the consumers will be the victim specially with intel's ridiculous pricing.


I say wait on the speculation.. about 2 weeks before Vishera was finally announced with pricing there was speculations that it was cancelled.. so Im not convinced there is too much heresay in that article

especially when they obviously are on the right track (as in with the projected performance boosts) and the architecture has been proven to work for the APU's I see them joining the high core count with the APU market and they are using the CPU market to define and find all of the flaws

CPU ~finding flaws adjusting
GPU ~finding flaws adjusting

APU ~revised CPU with Revised GPU = WIN

at least thats the path that I have thought AMD has been on

I need to stop editing this butI keep thinking.. maybe they should just do an over haul jump straight to excavator with all revisions for steamroller


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did anyone compare FX 8150 and FX 8350 on similar voltage and clocks for power consumption ?? Or how rapidly power consumption goes "north" with high voltage and core clocks. Information on web from reviews arnt clear to me. Some reviews report nice decrease in power consumption when both CPU-s r clocked on say 5.0Ghz with similar voltage, some say its give or take the same. Did anyone on this forum measure power consumption for both CPU-s ?? Im very much interested in power consumption figures Piledriver vs Buldozer in overclock state.


itomic, I'm hardly an expert but I do own a Kill-O-Meter and I did test both a FX8150 and a FX8350 for highest wattage from the same system (less monitor) while running IntelBurn test on at least a 10x run. The FX 8150 was as high as 427 watts while the FX8350 was as high as 376 watts. Same test, same machine, just different cpus at the same OC 4.6Ghz. BTW the FX8350 also had better benchmarks at the same OC.


----------



## overkll

Woooh, that was a close one. Semiaccurate.com update their story with:

Updated 11/19/[email protected]:15am: AMD contacted us with an official denial of the story and stated that Kaveri and the big cores are still on track.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> Woooh, that was a close one. Semiaccurate.com update their story with:
> Updated 11/19/[email protected]:15am: AMD contacted us with an official denial of the story and stated that Kaveri and the big cores are still on track.


^see


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> Woooh, that was a close one. Semiaccurate.com update their story with:
> Updated 11/19/[email protected]:15am: AMD contacted us with an official denial of the story and stated that Kaveri and the big cores are still on track.


Which track?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> Woooh, that was a close one. Semiaccurate.com update their story with:
> Updated 11/19/[email protected]:15am: AMD contacted us with an official denial of the story and stated that Kaveri and the big cores are still on track.


It's hard to imagine they'd scrap the Bulldozer design. With how much better Piledriver is over Bulldozer with just a slight revision, it looks like a promising design.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> itomic, I'm hardly an expert but I do own a Kill-O-Meter and I did test both a FX8150 and a FX8350 for highest wattage from the same system (less monitor) while running IntelBurn test on at least a 10x run. The FX 8150 was as high as 427 watts while the FX8350 was as high as 376 watts. Same test, same machine, just different cpus at the same OC 4.6Ghz. BTW the FX8350 also had better benchmarks at the same OC.


Thank u mate for some info since no one is talking about reduced power consumption ! So i guess its true that FX 83xx draws much less power then FX 81xx when both r overclocked. Its nowhere near Intels chips, but its nice to see muche less power consumption with higher clocks.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overkll*
> 
> Woooh, that was a close one. Semiaccurate.com update their story with:
> Updated 11/19/[email protected]:15am: AMD contacted us with an official denial of the story and stated that Kaveri and the big cores are still on track.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to imagine they'd scrap the Bulldozer design. With how much better Piledriver is over Bulldozer with just a slight revision, it looks like a promising design.
Click to expand...

Like the story said, It would be suicide. Pulling the CPU's would only leave them with apu's and servers and nothing in their biggest market. Although apu's are gaining market, its not enough to keep them afloat. I think this is nothing more than a rumor.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> It's no surprise, having the mem controller on the CPU is going to make it hotter if you run that faster, especially as it needs more volts on the CPU/NB for higher mem clocks. I got better cinebench scores from it though..........


Not true for Vishera. Vishera performs better with a low voltage on CPU-NB. Adding volts to CPU-NB. is a waste of time and only pushes up the heat on a sensitive NB.


----------



## sgtgates

For those of you discussing ram speed and timings this is what I have 2133mhz at 9-9-10-24-1t timings, 1.7v. I don't have any bench mark tool or software for it but its pretty darn quick.
Working to get it lower atm


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Thank u mate for some info since no one is talking about reduced power consumption ! So i guess its true that FX 83xx draws much less power then FX 81xx when both r overclocked. Its nowhere near Intels chips, but its nice to see muche less power consumption with higher clocks.


Glad I could shed some light on it. I'm pleased with the FX8350. The FX8150 was ok also. Used more power and had less oomph in single-threaded apps. The trouble is the Intel Sandy/Ivy bridge chips are so far ahead it's hard for AMD to compete.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Glad I could shed some light on it. I'm pleased with the FX8350. The FX8150 was ok also. Used more power and had less oomph in single-threaded apps. The trouble is the Intel Sandy/Ivy bridge chips are so far ahead it's hard for AMD to compete.


theoretically they are APU's so if you get the power of what AMD is doing and then switch it over to APU they may just be able to compete at the same level.. minus the power consumption


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> If you're sure you don't want to crossfire/SLI, either the ASUS M5A97 R2.0 or the Gigabyte 970-UD3. I'd recommend either for a single graphics card setup. The Asus has a 4+2 Digital power phase VRM, which is less than the Gigabyte's 8+2, but the Gigabyte's is analog. I have yet to see a review comparing these two for overclocking stability, which is at least as important as maximum overclock frequency. I'd rather have 4.7GHz solid and stable with cool VRMs than have 5GHz with the system just able to manage some benchmarks, but giving blue screens on a periodic basis.


You are so right. The pyrrhic victory of chest beating for a high over-clock which is not fully stable is mindless and meaningless. Most of us real-world grounded people use computers either for education or work and sometimes for entertainment. I've had my share of blue screens and I really would rather have them gone even if it means no overclock. I love to experiment and that is why I am here. But I have to balance that with NOT living on the bleeding edge.


----------



## mjrhealth

The NB on these Vishera chips dont seem to have as much affect as the Phenemons. going from a stable 2.2 to anything higher just is not worth the effort, gives very little return.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjrhealth*
> 
> The NB on these Vishera chips dont seem to have as much affect as the Phenemons. going from a stable 2.2 to anything higher just is not worth the effort, gives very little return.


This is because, like with bulldozer, that bottleneck no longer exists.

Ph IIs not only have a significant NB bottleneck, but L3 cache was tied to the NB speed. This is not the case on BD/PD


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so right. The pyrrhic victory of chest beating for a high over-clock which is not fully stable is mindless and meaningless. Most of us real-world grounded people use computers either for education or work and sometimes for entertainment. I've had my share of blue screens and I really would rather have them gone even if it means no overclock. I love to experiment and that is why I am here. But I have to balance that with NOT living on the bleeding edge.


Thats why I like this thread. there is not the chest beating going on, just folks sharing experience and help with others about how to get the most out of their CPU.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are so right. The pyrrhic victory of chest beating for a high over-clock which is not fully stable is mindless and meaningless. Most of us real-world grounded people use computers either for education or work and sometimes for entertainment. I've had my share of blue screens and I really would rather have them gone even if it means no overclock. I love to experiment and that is why I am here. But I have to balance that with NOT living on the bleeding edge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I like this thread. there is not the chest beating going on, just folks sharing experience and help with others about how to get the most out of their CPU.
Click to expand...

Of cource, when you can get the best of both worlds...









As a side note, damn it Red you changed your avatar.







I was going through the thread and was like "wait, who's the new guy who knows stuff?", then I actually looked at your nick rather then just a quick glance at your avatar.









I must say, this one is much more fitting.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Here something to boost for MSI

http://www.legitreviews.com/news/14526/


----------



## Krusher33

Not just liquid nitrogen but "lots of liquid nitrogen", ha ha ha


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not just liquid nitrogen but "lots of liquid nitrogen", ha ha ha


and 2 cores.. one thing I did notice is that the CPU voltage is very low.. and coming from using the GD65 I have noticed an issue on adding voltage to the cpu ><.









and I just found out that this forumn doens't like >< at the end of a line


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here something to boost for MSI
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/14526/


That's nice.


----------



## Solders18

Wasn't the world record set on the 8150 on all 8 cores?

Decided to throttle my cpu back a bit and reduce the voltage
http://valid.canardpc.com/2588045


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Wasn't the world record set on the 8150 on all 8 cores?
> Decided to throttle my cpu back a bit and reduce the voltage
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2588045


i think yeah.. I think they are just refering to the Ghz as opposed to pure processing..


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not true for Vishera. Vishera performs better with a low voltage on CPU-NB. Adding volts to CPU-NB. is a waste of time and only pushes up the heat on a sensitive NB.


Well it's certainly true of mine. Higher stable RAM speed needs more CPU/NB volts. I know because I tested it.







Were you the guy that was saying the UD3 wasn't a clockers board?

Also, CPU/NB AFAIK is on the CPU and refers to the mem controller. NB volts is for the NB itself.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Before you spring for that new video card you may want to wait until next year. AMD's new 2013 line of 8850/8870 mid range cards will feature performance comparable to Nvidia's GTX 670/GTX 680 for only $200-$280 respectively. Personally, I'm chomping at the bit to do it. I love my two HD 5850's in Crossfire, but this new line has to the potential to really make my (your) rig sing. Sorry, I tend to get carried away - kind of sound like a new car salesman I suppose.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Before you spring for that new video card you may want to wait until next year. AMD's new 2013 line of 8850/8870 mid range cards will feature performance comparable to Nvidia's GTX 670/GTX 680 for only $200-$280 respectively. Personally, I'm chomping at the bit to do it. I love my two HD 5850's in Crossfire, but this new line has to the potential to really make my (your) rig sing. Sorry, I tend to get carried away - kind of sound like a new car salesman I suppose.


Link please


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Link please


Those numbers look way too optimistic. We aren't seeing a process shrink or anything. AMD's refreshes on the same process haven't been very good lately (EDIT: for GPUs, their CPU refreshes have been great, it's their new process CPUs that have problems).

Nvidia's have been better, but only because they went from something completely ****ty (like original Fermi) to a fixed Fermi.


----------



## stickg1

LLC in action, thanks KyadCK


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here something to boost for MSI
> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/14526/


For big clocks, MSI rocks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Looks like i may have just found my issue

This is on the intel version of my board and sounds like the same exact issue









http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=137134.0


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here something to boost for MSI
> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/14526/


I think this is even more impressive....(note the MB used)
****all 8 cores****

http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-8350-cracks-8-ghz-frequency/

Guy also had both dimms populated. doesn't seem possible


----------



## cssorkinman

MSI, the Rodney Dangerfield of motherboards on OCN


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI, the Rodney Dangerfield of motherboards on OCN


thats true, a lot of oc records are on MSI boards, GPU's as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think this is even more impressive....(note the MB used)
> ****all 8 cores****
> http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-8350-cracks-8-ghz-frequency/
> Guy also had both dimms populated. doesn't seem possible


I just got off the phone with MSI with advanced troubleshooting I proved to the guy im not crazy.. my CPU voltage drops all sorts of crazy set it to 1.5 and it reads as 1.4ish and i have no thermal issue the guy was all well im going to have to pass this to an engineer..

soooo either I got a bad board or they screwed up on the gd65's oi


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I just got off the phone with MSI with advanced troubleshooting I proved to the guy im not crazy.. my CPU voltage drops all sorts of crazy set it to 1.5 and it reads as 1.4ish and i have no thermal issue the guy was all well im going to have to pass this to an engineer..
> soooo either I got a bad board or they screwed up on the gd65's oi


man that sounds exactly like the conversation I had with GB about the UD7 rev 1.0. Good luck maybe you can get them to send you an RMA sticker









I think they underestimated the draw of the BD/PD chips . thats why the LLC revisions after the fact. My UD7 rev 1.0 would droop from 1.5v to 1.39.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> man that sounds exactly like the conversation I had with GB about the UD7 rev 1.0. Good luck maybe you can get them to send you an RMA sticker


guy called me back and said that the engineers are calling that vDroop so I gues im SOL and he said the even the GD80 doesn't have digi or LLC type of function so i guess buyers beware that MSI is not god for normal OC and that you have to push huge amounts of voltage to get the same result as other boards.. which makes me a bit sad

i guess thats where "a lot a lot of LN2 was used" came from


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> guy called me back and said that the engineers are calling that vDroop so I gues im SOL and he said the even the GD80 doesn't have digi or LLC type of function so i guess buyers beware that MSI is not god for normal OC and that you have to push huge amounts of voltage to get the same result as other boards.. which makes me a bit sad
> i guess thats where "a lot a lot of LN2 was used" came from


now i must wallow


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> guy called me back and said that the engineers are calling that vDroop so I gues im SOL and he said the even the GD80 doesn't have digi or LLC type of function so i guess buyers beware that MSI is not god for normal OC and that you have to push huge amounts of voltage to get the same result as other boards.. which makes me a bit sad
> i guess thats where "a lot a lot of LN2 was used" came from


Vdroop in itself is not alltogether bad and is part of power delivery. what I object to is after its drooped and found it's level, all of the ripple going on. The Vdroop to some extent can be compensated for, copious amount of ripple cannot.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Got my H100i...









10-run IBT stable, but I think my board is throttling? (see pic below) Either that or I need to adjust some power settings somewhere...

But the temps, the glorious glorious temps!







(socket temp is still a bit high though?)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Got my H100i...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-run IBT stable, but I think my board is throttling? (see pic below) Either that or I need to adjust some power settings somewhere...
> But the temps, the glorious glorious temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (socket temp is still a bit high though?)


Whats the frequency and voltage?

Make sure APM is disabled.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Vdroop in itself is not alltogether bad and is part of power delivery. what I object to is after its drooped and found it's level, all of the ripple going on. The Vdroop to some extent can be compensated for, copious amount of ripple cannot.


the problem is that I have way stable lines.. hardly any ripple.. but I can not gain any type of good OC cause the droop is crazy amount.. my max voltage that the BIOS would allow me to set is 1.62 which is a lot but under load it drops to 4.8-9 so there will be no chance I can get above 4.7Ghz without burning up

maybe I just got used to nice oc'in the only reason I got rid ot my M5A88v-EVO was cause I wanted SLI and 880 chipsets doesn't support it







maybe I should have just got the same board with the 990's


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the problem is that I have way stable lines.. hardly any ripple.. but I can not gain any type of good OC cause the droop is crazy amount.. my max voltage that the BIOS would allow me to set is 1.62 which is a lot but under load it drops to 4.8-9 so there will be no chance I can get above 4.7Ghz without burning up
> maybe I just got used to nice oc'in the only reason I got rid ot my M5A88v-EVO was cause I wanted SLI and 880 chipsets doesn't support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should have just got the same board with the 990's


My GD-80 drops a maximum of .07 volts ( which disappoints me a little) from idle to 100% load and is very stable at that level e.g. 1.53 volts idle 1.46 100% load on all 8 cores.
It would be very surprising to me if the N520 could cool 8 cores adequately at anywhere close to that voltage/clockspeed. I have an N620 and when it was on my C-2 965 it wouldn't allow me to go over 4.0ghz @ 100 % load with 1.48 volts because of heat.
I'm curious , which OCZ psu do you have fears?
Also , did the latest bios allow you to use control center and if so , did you try using it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My GD-80 drops a maximum of .07 volts ( which disappoints me a little) from idle to 100% load and is very stable at that level e.g. 1.53 volts idle 1.46 100% load on all 8 cores.
> It would be very surprising to me if the N520 could cool 8 cores adequately at anywhere close to that voltage/clockspeed. I have an N620 and when it was on my C-2 965 it wouldn't allow me to go over 4.0ghz @ 100 % load with 1.48 volts because of heat.
> I'm curious , which OCZ psu do you have fears?
> Also , did the latest bios allow you to use control center and if so , did you try using it?


the answer is yes no no no yes lol

when im talking about oc.. and i know there is an added 2 cores so heat is higher.. however.. it is more or less in reference ti my 1100T when most people where using water to get it to 4.2-3 I had mine stable running around 53c core at 4.1 as a 24/7 oc with this n520

I see that the n620 has slightly bigger fans prolly run a bit fast right?

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/psus/2008/10/03/ocz-elitexstream-800w-psu/1
^my power supply

and i have not tried control center ill check it out to try.. and im not sure if it has a function


----------



## cssorkinman

A word of caution though when using control center. Do not adjust voltages in bios, leave them to auto are manually set them at stock values. If you use CC after upping the voltage in bios, it will give you different actuals than the settings you choose in CC.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A word of caution though when using control center. Do not adjust voltages in bios, leave them to auto are manually set them at stock values. If you use CC after upping the voltage in bios, it will give you different actuals than the settings you choose in CC.


yeah i used to use that when I had the 780Fuzion but no its not reading right and the Bios i don't see an option for it. and when i try loading it the alarm keeps going off because its not reading the hardware correctly

I restate i found a better version im going to play with this.. maybe I can prove them engineers wrong and be all like no foo's you fixx BIOS NEAOW









but i think im only dreaming


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the problem is that I have way stable lines.. hardly any ripple.. but I can not gain any type of good OC cause the droop is crazy amount.. my max voltage that the BIOS would allow me to set is 1.62 which is a lot but under load it drops to 4.8-9 so there will be no chance I can get above 4.7Ghz without burning up
> maybe I just got used to nice oc'in the only reason I got rid ot my M5A88v-EVO was cause I wanted SLI and 880 chipsets doesn't support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should have just got the same board with the 990's


You should watch for good deals on AM3+ motherboards with Thanksgiving coming up. Maybe you can get your hands on a cheap GD80V2, UD3, or Asus. It's kind of a shame to see an AMD go without being overclocked.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> You should watch for good deals on AM3+ motherboards with Thanksgiving coming up. Maybe you can get your hands on a cheap GD80V2, UD3, or Asus. It's kind of a shame to see an AMD go without being overclocked.


I know im crying over here but I have seen on newegg the UD3 going tor 109 with a 10 dollar card

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-13-128-514-_-Product


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

:/ seems thats not working it is freezing the computer if i try to change anything

i think i have lost ugh FAIL


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Which track?


The track they were on the last time Jim Keller was working for them and designing their CPU cores... when they built the Athlon 64.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think this is even more impressive....(note the MB used)
> ****all 8 cores****
> http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-8350-cracks-8-ghz-frequency/
> Guy also had both dimms populated. doesn't seem possible


Those truly are not all 8 cores overclocked. They still show, only do to 6 of them being in a type of hibernation, just not active. I am almost certain. The power needed for that...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3947171&Sku=A455-9903

soo tempting


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Those truly are not all 8 cores overclocked. They still show, only do to 6 of them being in a type of hibernation, just not active. I am almost certain. The power needed for that...


Maybe he has a flux capacitor underneath the LN2 ok.. com'on marty that beast hit 88Mph


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3947171&Sku=A455-9903
> 
> soo tempting


Dooooooo iiiiit.... you know you want to....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Those truly are not all 8 cores overclocked. They still show, only do to 6 of them being in a type of hibernation, just not active. I am almost certain. The power needed for that...


It was listed at almost 2v core. You could easily supply the power to do it, but 8 cores in sync at 8.3GHz is what gave me pause, especially when the previous record was only 2 cores. either some kahootanizing or he won the double powerball silicon lottery I think.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Dooooooo iiiiit.... you know you want to....


only cause i know i can trust it.. Has anyone compared the UD3 to the M5A99v?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It was listed at almost 2v core. You could easily supply the power to do it, but 8 cores in sync at 8.3GHz is what gave me pause, especially when the previous record was only 2 cores. either some kahootanizing or he won the double powerball silicon lottery I think.


maybe he is god?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It was listed at almost 2v core. You could easily supply the power to do it, but 8 cores in sync at 8.3GHz is what gave me pause, especially when the previous record was only 2 cores. either some kahootanizing or he won the double powerball silicon lottery I think.


I wish I could find the link, 99% certain it was 2 cores. Either way that oc on that board is pretty amazing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

How is Asrock these days?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> How is Asrock these days?


I can't speak on the quality of their AMD boards, but I've owned and used a few of their Intel socket 1155 boards and they were exceptional. The prices are very reasonable as well.

Someone on here had their flagship AM3+, I can't recall who though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I can't speak on the quality of their AMD boards, but I've owned and used a few of their Intel socket 1155 boards and they were exceptional. The prices are very reasonable as well.
> Someone on here had their flagship AM3+, I can't recall who though.


are you referring to the fatality 4? or however its spelt... i was looking at the extreme 3


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you referring to the fatality 4? or however its spelt... i was looking at the extreme 3


If you don't splurge on a nice board, you're going to keep having problems. Just grab a high end board man.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If you don't splurge on a nice board, you're going to keep having problems. Just grab a high end board man.


Find me a deal on sabertooth then


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you referring to the fatality 4? or however its spelt... i was looking at the extreme 3


I have an extreme 3, which has LLC but its a very basic version, offering only 2 settings. Good stable board at stock speeds. As for OC'ing it's just ok, really can't get more than about 220 out of the base clock and that's good enough for a hardware cup on the bot . I believe 233 was the HWWR for baseclock when i subitted my score. It has a basic LLC function with i believe 2 options. It can't keep pace with my MSI's by any stretch of the imagination for overclocking, but its a lower tier board and my MSI's are fairly high end. It has 4+1 power phasing, but they are supposed to be good quality. In my opinion you are much better off with the 65.
I would like to try the fatality someday, but is so pricey







.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have an extreme 3, which has LLC but its a very basic version, offering only 2 settings. Good stable board at stock speeds. As for OC'ing it's just ok, really can't get more than about 220 out of the base clock and that's good enough for a hardware cup on the bot . I believe 233 was the HWWR for baseclock when i subitted my score. It has a basic LLC function with i believe 2 options. It can't keep pace with my MSI's by any stretch of the imagination for overclocking, but its a lower tier board and my MSI's are fairly high end. It has 4+1 power phasing, but they are supposed to be good quality. In my opinion you are much better off with the 65.
> I would like to try the fatality someday, but is so pricey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you for that feed back I just found this and im curious
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157267


----------



## cssorkinman

I believe that's the best price i've seen on one of those boards


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Find me a deal on sabertooth then


UD3 is $110 with free shipping on Newegg right now


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> UD3 is $110 with free shipping on Newegg right now


yeah, not sure if i should just fork out the extra 30-40 bucks though


----------



## cssorkinman

I was mistaken, ( im so tired , 8 hrs sleep in the last 4 days, working 12 - 14 hour nightshifts ,it's kicking my butt







) I have the 233 mhz reference clock score on the bot , which is good enough for a silver cup.
http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme3/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I think im going to have to sit on this.. I could choose to just opt for liquid cooling or buy a new board and sell this one.. hmmmm too bad I found this out 2 weeks after my no worries newegg guaranty expired


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-135-320&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=5&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo

I have owned a couple of these ECS boards but never oc'd bahh i wish I disposable money


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If you don't splurge on a nice board, you're going to keep having problems. Just grab a high end board man.
> 
> 
> 
> Find me a deal on sabertooth then
Click to expand...

Fry's has the sabertooth R1 for 174. probably more than you want to spend, but worth it


----------



## cssorkinman

I wish someone here had that board and would try it out. The ECS boards I have are just fine but they need to work on their bio's . I have a bronze cup with one of them though http://hwbot.org/submission/2244702_cssorkinmanocn_reference_clock_a785gm_m_220_mhz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wish someone here had that board and would try it out. The ECS boards I have are just fine but they need to work on their bio's . I have a bronze cup with one of them though http://hwbot.org/submission/2244702_cssorkinmanocn_reference_clock_a785gm_m_220_mhz


man you are rocking dem boards lol

thats what I read on the review is the bios were iffy i always wanted to try them since they hit the highend with their black editions I normally bought them cause I was building sub $300 towers


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

dang if i would have waited
http://www.frys.com/product/7403575?site=sa:adpages%20page7_FRI%20date:111612


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think im going to have to sit on this.. I could choose to just opt for liquid cooling or buy a new board and sell this one.. hmmmm too bad I found this out 2 weeks after my no worries newegg guaranty expired


If I might weigh in on this. Go for a stable board first and heres why:
Water cooling is great and will help get a higher overclock with everything else being in order. WC'ing will not compensate for poor power delivery though
*as always, my 2 cents









*** if that was the dilemma you are getting at


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Find me a deal on sabertooth then


If you are going to get a new board...pretty much this ^

Been seeing much better results from these Digi-Controled VRM's. Depends on what you would be happy with on an OC though. Because there have been many good resuts from a few different boards on here. Probably the 990fx-UD3 Rev 1.1 is the most surprising for the price. I'm going shopping for a Sabertooth 2.0 on Friday though, and throwing my 8150 into it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

wish me luck I just posted this board for 140 buy it now on ebay or starting bid at 95 for a week out if I get anything more that 100 I turn a profit


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If I might weigh in on this. Go for a stable board first and heres why:
> Water cooling is great and will help get a higher overclock with everything else being in order. WC'ing will not compensate for poor power delivery though
> *as always, my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** if that was the dilemma you are getting at


yeah thats what i was thinking besides I want to hold out for water until I can build a several loop custom setup


----------



## MistrEd

I have been messing with the cpu LLC again. I put it on Ultra and ran a quick test. Real steady voltage. One thing I like also, I have all the power save settings on, so when the system is idle, it is at 1.4ghz and .875 on the voltage.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I have been messing with the cpu LLC again. I put it on Ultra and ran a quick test. Real steady voltage. One thing I like also, I have all the power save settings on, so when the system is idle, it is at 1.4ghz and .875 on the voltage.


you must be using the offset voltage settings?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Ok is there really a difference between rev 1 and rev 2 sabertooth? Besides 2x sata ports and a different controller? Tbh im not worried about usb 3.0 by the time i use them there will be a sockt change. Anything special as in hardware or is it just bios flash boom?


----------



## MistrEd

I have most of my voltages manually set, not using the offset.


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ok is there really a difference between rev 1 and rev 2 sabertooth? Besides 2x sata ports and a different controller? Tbh im not worried about usb 3.0 by the time i use them there will be a sockt change. Anything special as in hardware or is it just bios flash boom?


Bios flash on the r2 is totally easy, I am sure it is the same on the r1. I don't really know the other differences between the boards though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Bios flashes are normally easy these days.. But im not scared of a lil dos fun too







well i found a deal but its a gamble on rev 1 or 2 bet its one thats why im asking


----------



## cssorkinman

The top of the line ECS 990fx board is selling on ebay for $100 , "new other" condition. Anyone want to gamble on it? Those boards came out at $260 if i remember correctly.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

If i wasnt on a budget mannnnn


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If i wasnt on a budget mannnnn


Everyone knows the best way to stick to a budget is to load up every credit card you find then change names


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Everyone knows the best way to stick to a budget is to load up every credit card you find then change names


Maybe last century we live in the information age bahaha


----------



## Sazz

I've been having trouble getting my 2nd chip to run stable at 4.7 and 4.8Ghz clocks stable on prime95, temps isn't an issue as at 4.6Ghz my socket temp is maxing out at 55C average of 51C during a 4hr run of prime95. but with 4.7Ghz it gets the "Illegal sumout" error between 1st and 3rd hour of running prime95 randomly. tried different settings on multiplier/fsb and voltages on cpu core, cpu/nb and cpu pll, as well as the nb voltage.

My settings on 4.6Ghz stable as follows,

core voltage = 1.45 (Extreme LLC)
cpu/nb = 1.250v
cpu pll = normal (2.500v)
ht = normal voltage, 2400Mhz
DRAM = normal settings at 1792Mhz stock voltage (1.5V)

K8 and APM is off, using a UD5 board. I can run everything else even at 5Ghz ok w/o errors or signs of unstability except for prime95 which gives me the illegal sumout error.


----------



## erase

Whoever said Prime 95 is unstable on Vishera due to old code must be a moron. I never believed it, and I have gone from being stable for only 2 seconds to stable for 21 hours with Prime 95.

For my own personal setup, this took just changing one key setting in the end. Changing the NB voltage from stock 1.1v to 1.2v, which took care of the memory errors with memtest and with longer term Prime 95 run failures.

Also keeping the CPU at stock auto voltage and surrounding auto settings were all not touched (allowing v-droop), although power saving options were all disabled. Small overclock from 3.5GHz to 4GHz was applied.

No more freezing or failures, still running Prime 95 while typing at 21 hours and counting.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ok is there really a difference between rev 1 and rev 2 sabertooth? Besides 2x sata ports and a different controller? Tbh im not worried about usb 3.0 by the time i use them there will be a sockt change. Anything special as in hardware or is it just bios flash boom?


rev2 has official Win8 support, and asus seems to be more keen on keeping up with bios updates on rev2's instead of rev1's.

However rev1 may run just peachy on these, but if the rev1 is same price as rev2, go with a rev2. (yes it pretty much is just a addon sata controller change and official win8 support, maybe 2 more usb3 ports?)


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Whoever said Prime 95 is unstable on Vishera due to old code must be a moron. I never believed it, and I have gone from being unstable for 2 seconds to stable for 21 hours Prime 95 stable.
> 
> For my own personal setup, this took just changing one key setting in the end. Changing the NB voltage from stock 1.1v to 1.2v, which took care of the memory errors with memtest and with Prime 95 failures.
> 
> The stock auto voltage and all surrounding auto settings were not touched (allowing some v-droop), although power saving options were all disabled. Small overclock from 3.5GHz to 4GHz was applied.
> 
> No more freezing or failures, still running Prime 95 while typing at 21 hours and counting.


going from 3.5 to 4 is hardly an overclock. i can do that on stock voltage and not changing any settings. its when you get up around 4.5-4.7 that problems arise


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Whoever said Prime 95 is unstable on Vishera due to old code must be a moron. I never believed it, and I have gone from being stable for only 2 seconds to stable for 21 hours with Prime 95.
> For my own personal setup, this took just changing one key setting in the end. Changing the NB voltage from stock 1.1v to 1.2v, which took care of the memory errors with memtest and with Prime 95 failures.
> Also keeping the CPU at stock auto voltage and surrounding auto settings were all not touched (allowing v-droop), although power saving options were all disabled. Small overclock from 3.5GHz to 4GHz was applied.
> No more freezing or failures, still running Prime 95 while typing at 21 hours and counting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> going from 3.5 to 4 is hardly an overclock. i can do that on stock voltage and not changing any settings. its when you get up around 4.5-4.7 that problems arise


As solders said, 4Ghz for a 8320 isn't even gonna break a sweat, its when you hit 4.5-4.7Ghz on 8320 and 4.7ghz+ on 8350 is when prime95 would start to show the illegal sumout error, and no we do not need you trying to act big and tryna belittle others here.

and another note on the problems that I am seeing with my unstability starting at 4.7Ghz, during idle at any clocks above 4.6Ghz (4.7ghz+) idle, my volt would go as high as 1.55v, but when I start putting load on it the voltage would go down as low as 1.488v and plays around 1.488 and 1.504v and never goes over that anymore. is there anything that causing this? am I missing something on the BIOS set-up? I've set the K8 and APM off, even the motherboard's own thermal control is off. I cant think of anything else that would be causing that.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> As solders said, 4Ghz for a 8320 isn't even gonna break a sweat, its when you hit 4.5-4.7Ghz on 8320 and 4.7ghz+ on 8350 is when prime95 would start to show the illegal sumout error, and no we do not need you trying to act big and tryna belittle others here.


What Sazz and Solders said. Besides if you read the version changelogs for P95 you would see that it is littered with "Bug Fixes" and optimizations for SB and IB cpu's If there is not potentially a problem with compatible code with the Vishera (and there has been no update for it) why are there so may "bug fixes"
It is more plausible than possible that since IB and SB have been patched and bugs worked out for them, and not yet for Vishera that there is a compatibility issue. why you need to come in here and declare folks "morons" is rather puerile.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Whoever said Prime 95 is unstable on Vishera due to old code must be a moron. I never believed it, and I have gone from being unstable for 2 seconds to stable for 21 hours Prime 95 stable.
> 
> For my own personal setup, this took just changing one key setting in the end. Changing the NB voltage from stock 1.1v to 1.2v, which took care of the memory errors with memtest and with Prime 95 failures.
> 
> The stock auto voltage and all surrounding auto settings were not touched (allowing some v-droop), although power saving options were all disabled. Small overclock from 3.5GHz to 4GHz was applied.
> 
> No more freezing or failures, still running Prime 95 while typing at 21 hours and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going from 3.5 to 4 is hardly an overclock. i can do that on stock voltage and not changing any settings. its when you get up around 4.5-4.7 that problems arise
Click to expand...

Considering we have several people where Prime will lock the system at stock everything...

He really wants to prove it's all our chips and not prime, for no reason at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> As solders said, 4Ghz for a 8320 isn't even gonna break a sweat, its when you hit 4.5-4.7Ghz on 8320 and 4.7ghz+ on 8350 is when prime95 would start to show the illegal sumout error, and no we do not need you trying to act big and tryna belittle others here.
> 
> 
> 
> What Sazz and Solders said. Besides if you read the version changelogs for P95 you would see that it is littered with "Bug Fixes" and optimizations for SB and IB cpu's If there is not potentially a problem with compatible code with the Vishera (and there has been no update for it) why are there so may "bug fixes"
> It is more plausible than possible that since IB and SB have been patched and bugs worked out for them, and not yet for Vishera that there is a compatibility issue. why you need to come in here and declare folks "morons" is rather puerile.
Click to expand...

Because that is what people who can't troubleshoot problems do.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Whoever said Prime 95 is unstable on Vishera due to old code must be a moron. I never believed it, and I have gone from being unstable for 2 seconds to stable for 21 hours Prime 95 stable.
> 
> For my own personal setup, this took just changing one key setting in the end. Changing the NB voltage from stock 1.1v to 1.2v, which took care of the memory errors with memtest and with Prime 95 failures.
> 
> The stock auto voltage and all surrounding auto settings were not touched (allowing some v-droop), although power saving options were all disabled. Small overclock from 3.5GHz to 4GHz was applied.
> 
> No more freezing or failures, still running Prime 95 while typing at 21 hours and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going from 3.5 to 4 is hardly an overclock. i can do that on stock voltage and not changing any settings. its when you get up around 4.5-4.7 that problems arise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering we have several people where Prime will lock the system at stock everything...
> 
> He really wants to prove it's all our chips and not prime, for no reason at all.
Click to expand...

makes sense that it is thousands of chips and not an old program...


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> makes sense that it is thousands of chips and not an old program...


More than anything, I am surprised no one has written anything new in all these years, just same old same old or linpak Intel optimized.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> makes sense that it is thousands of chips and not an old program...


I tried IBT as well and it fails right after 2nd or 3rd pass on maximum stress settings.


----------



## Red1776

KyadCK:
Quote:


> Because that is what people who can't troubleshoot problems do.


That about sums it up.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> makes sense that it is thousands of chips and not an old program...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried IBT as well and it fails right after 2nd or 3rd pass on maximum stress settings.
Click to expand...

OK, ya, IBT has never shown... "issues" so far. That probably is unstable.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK, ya, IBT has never shown... "issues" so far. That probably is unstable.


hmmm.. I don't know if your being sarcastic or serious.. LOL


----------



## Stoffie

On the subject of stability, I use AMD overdrive, the reason...there is only one thing that I trust to tell me I'm stable and that is the manufacturer.

On the subject of motherboard if anyone is interested I'm going to sell my ud7 990fxa rev 1.0 as I have a crosshair v f z, please pm me, in the mean time I will look how to list it on here.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK, ya, IBT has never shown... "issues" so far. That probably is unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.. I don't know if your being sarcastic or serious.. LOL
Click to expand...

Serious. IBT has proven to be the best thing we have for testing absolute highest temps and it's a good stability tester to boot. It hasn't shown to have any issues with stock PD, so there isn't much reason to think it isn't accurate.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Serious. IBT has proven to be the best thing we have for testing absolute highest temps and it's a good stability tester to boot. It hasn't shown to have any issues with stock PD, so there isn't much reason to think it isn't accurate.


IBT is for thermal stress but has never been representative of actual stability with any CPU/architecture. If your CPU is failing prime it isn't stable. Failing prime at stock is likely the result of AMD being overly aggressive with setting stock voltages. There is no reason for the CPU to fail other than that the transistors are not switching fast enough, i.e. they aren't receiving sufficient voltage. Insinuating the CPU "doesn't work" with prime is ridiculous, unless AMD don't want their CPUs used for math.

Vishera supports all the same instruction sets as Zambezi which had no problems at all with prime - unless of course it wasn't stable.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> IBT is for thermal stress but has never been representative of actual stability with any CPU/architecture. If your CPU is failing prime it isn't stable. Failing prime at stock is likely the result of AMD being overly aggressive with setting stock voltages. There is no reason for the CPU to fail other than that the transistors are not switching fast enough, i.e. they aren't receiving sufficient voltage. Insinuating the CPU "doesn't work" with prime is ridiculous, unless AMD don't want their CPUs used for math.
> Vishera supports all the same instruction sets as Zambezi which had no problems at all with prime - unless of course it wasn't stable.


Sorry I disagree with you, I have a 8120, at stock it would not pass prime, after getting a xspc rx240 cooling system I tried to put the voltage all the way to 1.5V at stock clock and it would not pass, I never had a problem with it running AMD overdrive, aida 64 or indeed IBT, having said that (And more importantly) I never had any problems running anything on that chip, games were fine, my wife does video encoding and again she never said there was any problems with it so I think Prime does have some issues.

Funny how my 8350 wont be stable on prime build 25 but on build 27 it will be stable up to 4.7 GHZ at 1.41V. All of these things just point issues at there coding.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Serious. IBT has proven to be the best thing we have for testing absolute highest temps and it's a good stability tester to boot. It hasn't shown to have any issues with stock PD, so there isn't much reason to think it isn't accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> IBT is for thermal stress but has never been representative of actual stability with any CPU/architecture. If your CPU is failing prime it isn't stable. Failing prime at stock is likely the result of AMD being overly aggressive with setting stock voltages. There is no reason for the CPU to fail other than that the transistors are not switching fast enough, i.e. they aren't receiving sufficient voltage. Insinuating the CPU "doesn't work" with prime is ridiculous, unless AMD don't want their CPUs used for math.
> 
> Vishera supports all the same instruction sets as Zambezi which had no problems at all with prime - unless of course it wasn't stable.
Click to expand...

Agreed, Prime is fine.

As I pointed out in my own setup, once I got everything else right, it worked correctly, no more frezzing stock and overclocked.
My target overclock was just 8350 stock clocks with budget cooling to keep it quiet, which is about a 15% overclock for the 8320.
I am not saying anyone CPU is faulty, although they may want to look at other areas to find out why it is failing Prime.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Agreed, Prime is fine.
> As I pointed out in my own setup, once I got everything else right, it worked correctly, no more frezzing stock and overclocked.
> My target overclock was just 8350 stock clocks with budget cooling to keep it quiet, which is about a 15% overclock for the 8320.
> I am not saying anyone CPU is faulty, although they may want to look at other areas to find out why it is failing Prime.


I've been thru 2nd board, I used to have the Fatal1ty but I returned it to newegg and replaced it with the UD5, temp wise its showing the right temp now, I got 2pcs of the 8350 and the only difference between the two is the stock voltage, the other one was slightly lower on stock voltage. but both have problems getting stable at 4.7Ghz and beyond. tried different settings, multplier only/biased settings with significant voltage, FSB biased, even share on both and so on, even the HT and RAM is underclocked a bit to make sure it isn't those that is causing the error, my RAM is fine with the mem test and I got another pair and that one does the same thing too.

Just cant figure it out now, everything even IBT now that I have found out about where the LLC on the UD5 is going thru, all except prime95.

Edit:
Right now I set it up at 4.7Ghz at 1.5v core voltage, and this has been the farthest it has reached on prime95 w/o getting the error. my temps as you can see is fine for now, will prolly increase once it goes to the large FTT's test normally by 5C but it will still be under the rated temps for it.

And the voltage after LLC is pretty much the same when it is at 1.475v but more stable and not fluctuating as much as if its set at 1.475v


----------



## bmgjet

Guess my chip is faulty then.
At stock settings
With prime 25.5 it starts failing every 2nd core with in 2mins.
With prime 27.7 it starts failing after a few hours but only when I go to use the PC for something (check emails/facebook)

Voltage doesnt matter, Tried higher CPU voltage and CPU-NB voltage up to 1.5V cpu and 1.3V NB.
Does the exact same when overclocked to 5Ghz.

Tried everything when all of us were trying to figure it out 150-200 pages back.

Weird thing is no other stability program has any problems and during the 2XP in bf3 I put in a solid 6 hours non-stop and it didnt crash and hasnt at all in anything.

Also Vishera supports 2 different instructions sets to Zambezi.
FMA and a different version AVX which is more closer to intels.

Oh look at that in the prime95 change log they have made some bug fixes to code that uses that for version 27.2

"The rewritten FFT assembly code in the current stable version 27 (since May 15, 2012) uses Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX) instructions"


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Guess my chip is faulty then.
> At stock settings
> With prime 25.5 it starts failing every 2nd core with in 2mins.
> With prime 27.7 it starts failing after a few hours but only when I go to use the PC for something (check emails/facebook)
> 
> Voltage doesnt matter, Tried higher CPU voltage and CPU-NB voltage up to 1.5V cpu and 1.3V NB.
> Does the exact same when overclocked to 5Ghz.
> 
> Tried everything when all of us were trying to figure it out 150-200 pages back.
> 
> Weird thing is no other stability program has any problems and during the 2XP in bf3 I put in a solid 6 hours non-stop and it didnt crash and hasnt at all in anything.
> 
> Also Vishera supports 2 different instructions sets to Zambezi.
> FMA and a different version AVX which is more closer to intels.
> 
> Oh look at that in the prime95 change log they have made some bug fixes to code that uses that for version 27.2
> 
> "The rewritten FFT assembly code in the current stable version 27 (since May 15, 2012) uses Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX) instructions"


And this is an example of someone who *does* know how to troubleshoot problems.

Occam's razor ladies and gentlemen. Everything works but this one program, and this one program has been known to not work at stock settings. Simple solution: It's the program.


----------



## Sazz

1 1/2hr in on prime95 at 4.7Ghz clocks, but the core voltage is at 1.5V! after LLC its going 1.538v. temp wise I have quite some headroom before hitting 60C socket temp and core temp's max peak so far is 51C

Here's a temp log so far, only about 49mins since I forget to set-up the temp logs right when I started running prime.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And this is an example of someone who *does* know how to troubleshoot problems.
> Occam's razor ladies and gentlemen. Everything works but this one program, and this one program has been known to not work at stock settings. Simple solution: It's the program.


And yet raising the voltage at stock frequency alleviates the error according to others. Does the CPU suddenly learn how to do things every CPU made in the past decade could already do when you raise the voltage, or was it just not completely stable? Which sounds more reasonable.

If Prime didn't work with Piledriver, it wouldn't work for anyone. But it is working for others, ergo it does work with Piledriver as long as the processor is stable enough to do what the program asks.

Your explanation is more convoluted than my explanation.


----------



## Red1776

KYyad CK:
Quote:


> Occam's razor ladies and gentlemen. Everything works but this one program, and this one program has been known to not work at stock settings. Simple solution: It's the program.


This /\

I don't know how some of you can look at the changelof for P95, see all of the 'bug fixes, see that it has been updated to run for IB and SB, not been touched for PD and not at least hold out the possibility that the program would have a problem not getting along with a new processor.
Quote:


> If Prime didn't work with Piledriver, it wouldn't work for anyone. But it is working for others, ergo it does work with Piledriver as long as the processor is stable enough to do what the program asks.


A bug fix can be implemented for and under any set of circumstances that the program might run into problems operating

" fixed bug where P95 hangs when 'turbo is turned off etc or whatever. could be a thousand different scenarios or settings, or a specific chipset combo. I don't know that it is, but the program has been 'bug fixed' a number of times. I don't know how you can be so sure.
I said a few pages back that I am a hardware guy, not a software guy and would not know bad code if it bit me in the ***. But this is a support thread for Vishera owners and if you can demonstrate that P95 can't possibly have any incompatibilities with Vishera, please share them as there are a number of folks here that can get every stress/load program to run except P95 and you would be doing a great service to actually and specifically show why P95 cannot have any problems with the Piledriver architecture . Because as far as I understand it, "bug fixes' and changes (both found in the P95 change log) to the program inherently mean that something was not working correctly with it before the fix was implemented.
I am not trying to be a ***, I would really like to understand this because it has been rattling around this thread since page 5.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> And yet raising the voltage at stock frequency alleviates the error according to others. Does the CPU suddenly learn how to do things every CPU made in the past decade could already do when you raise the voltage, or was it just not completely stable? Which sounds more reasonable.
> If Prime didn't work with Piledriver, it wouldn't work for anyone. But it is working for others, ergo it does work with Piledriver as long as the processor is stable enough to do what the program asks.
> Your explanation is more convoluted than my explanation.


so far I am not having the illegal sumout error at 4.7Ghz w/ 1.5V core voltage, but 1.5V for a 4.7Ghz clocks on a 8350 sounds too high, some people does it as low as 1.4375v. but then again I don't know if they really are stable on that voltage or not.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> so far I am not having the illegal sumout error at 4.7Ghz w/ 1.5V core voltage, but 1.5V for a 4.7Ghz clocks on a 8350 sounds too high, some people does it as low as 1.4375v. but then again I don't know if they really are stable on that voltage or not.


Could be anything tbh. Could be some mobo's not supporting the CPUs correctly yet (which may explain why some have problems and some don't). Remember when Bulldozer would BSOD in Steam games? Was a bios microcode issue. There's no reason why Piledriver would not be compatible with prime. The problem is somewhere else


----------



## theamdman

Just asking but, does anyone know if Vishera chips are compatible with 1st gen AM3 Boards?


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> KYyad CK:
> This /\
> I don't know how some of you can look at the changelof for P95, see all of the 'bug fixes, see that it has been updated to run for IB and SB, not been touched for PD and not at least hold out the possibility that the program would have a problem not getting along with a new processor.
> A bug fix can be implemented for and under any set of circumstances that the program might run into problems operating
> " fixed bug where P95 hangs when 'turbo is turned off etc or whatever. could be a thousand different scenarios or settings, or a specific chipset combo. I don't know that it is, but the program has been 'bug fixed' a number of times. I don't know how you can be so sure.
> I said a few pages back that I am a hardware guy, not a software guy and would not know bad code if it bit me in the ***. But this is a support thread for Vishera owners and if you can demonstrate that P95 can't possibly have any incompatibilities with Vishera, please share them as there are a number of folks here that can get every stress/load program to run except P95 and you would be doing a great service to actually and specifically show why P95 cannot have any problems with the Piledriver architecture . Because as far as I understand it, "bug fixes' and changes (both found in the P95 change log) to the program inherently mean that something was not working correctly with it before the fix was implemented.
> I am not trying to be a ***, I would really like to understand this because it has been rattling around this thread since page 5.


If prime95 were the problem, then it wouldn't be stable for anybody running it on an 8320 or 8350. The problem is that it IS stable for some people. Some people have rock-solid prime95 stabilities -- hours and hours of tests with no issues. It isn't stable for others.

The simplest explanation is that differences in prime95 stability are caused by some systems not being as stable as others. If it were an inherent problem with the program or with the CPUs then we'd see the instability all the time. Only certain CPUs on certain MBs with certain settings are failing. I don't care if those settings are sometimes "stock" -- what the heck difference does that make -- there's still an instability.

So far, prime95 seems pickier than other stability tests I've run, but that just means it's doing a better job finding the instabilities, IMO.

Prime95 runs a set of mathematical operations. If the same set of operations works on one system, mine for example, and not on a different system, what would explain the behaviour? A system that doesn't get the right answer to a set of mathematical operations isn't working right, IMO. I just don't see this as being subject to debate by reasonable people. If the exact same code is run on two different systems with two different results, then there's a problem with (at least) one of the systems.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

hey guys i can't decide

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-131-851&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=3&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29

this or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-131-877&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=4&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29

this

I wont use the ram if I get the saber so i can sell it off which makes them almost the same price. but looking at the boards they look almost the same as far as layout

even spec wise they read the same hmmm.... the 880v-EVO was a beast of a board too


----------



## Tempey

Sabertooth has more PCI-E lanes and a better warranty, I'd go with that


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Sabertooth has more PCI-E lanes and a better warranty, I'd go with that


haha didn't even notice that.. i geuss it boils down to the nitty gritty


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

bought the saber my Girlfriend is going to be pissed.. all well


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hey guys i can't decide
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-131-851&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=3&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29
> this or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-131-877&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=100&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=4&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29
> this
> I wont use the ram if I get the saber so i can sell it off which makes them almost the same price. but looking at the boards they look almost the same as far as layout
> even spec wise they read the same hmmm.... the 880v-EVO was a beast of a board too


From a spec sheet on those boards:

M5A99FX PRO has 6 + 2 Digi Power
Sabertooth has 8 + 2 Digi Power

Either one would be a good choice because of the Digital Power control. Sabertooth will just be better.

Although IMO the M5A99FX looks better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> Just asking but, does anyone know if Vishera chips are compatible with 1st gen AM3 Boards?


You would have to look on the manufacturers website under CPU Compatibility for a given motherboard. I ran my FX 8150 on my Crosshair Formula IV for a couple months and it didn't perform well at all. It was very unresponsive and slow compared to using an AM3+ board, so I can't recommend it as a good choice even if it is "compatible".


----------



## nyk20z3

I already have a high end 3770K build but i plan on doing another build with a AMD FX-8350 Vishera just for kicks using this case -










I hope to join you guys soon!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> KYyad CK:
> This /\
> I don't know how some of you can look at the changelof for P95, see all of the 'bug fixes, see that it has been updated to run for IB and SB, not been touched for PD and not at least hold out the possibility that the program would have a problem not getting along with a new processor.
> A bug fix can be implemented for and under any set of circumstances that the program might run into problems operating
> " fixed bug where P95 hangs when 'turbo is turned off etc or whatever. could be a thousand different scenarios or settings, or a specific chipset combo. I don't know that it is, but the program has been 'bug fixed' a number of times. I don't know how you can be so sure.
> I said a few pages back that I am a hardware guy, not a software guy and would not know bad code if it bit me in the ***. But this is a support thread for Vishera owners and if you can demonstrate that P95 can't possibly have any incompatibilities with Vishera, please share them as there are a number of folks here that can get every stress/load program to run except P95 and you would be doing a great service to actually and specifically show why P95 cannot have any problems with the Piledriver architecture . Because as far as I understand it, "bug fixes' and changes (both found in the P95 change log) to the program inherently mean that something was not working correctly with it before the fix was implemented.
> I am not trying to be a ***, I would really like to understand this because it has been rattling around this thread since page 5.
> 
> 
> 
> If prime95 were the problem, then it wouldn't be stable for anybody running it on an 8320 or 8350. The problem is that it IS stable for some people. Some people have rock-solid prime95 stabilities -- hours and hours of tests with no issues. It isn't stable for others.
> 
> The simplest explanation is that differences in prime95 stability are caused by some systems not being as stable as others. If it were an inherent problem with the program or with the CPUs then we'd see the instability all the time. Only certain CPUs on certain MBs with certain settings are failing. *I don't care if those settings are sometimes "stock" -- what the heck difference does that make -- there's still an instability*.
> 
> So far, prime95 seems pickier than other stability tests I've run, but that just means it's doing a better job finding the instabilities, IMO.
> 
> Prime95 runs a set of mathematical operations. If the same set of operations works on one system, mine for example, and not on a different system, what would explain the behaviour? A system that doesn't get the right answer to a set of mathematical operations isn't working right, IMO. I just don't see this as being subject to debate by reasonable people. If the exact same code is run on two different systems with two different results, then there's a problem with (at least) one of the systems.
Click to expand...

Awww, you're one of those people who rates Prime higher then AMD's own testing and binning, aren't you? People like you are so cute, I wish we could put you next to the puppies in the window of pet stores.









In all seriousness, If you had any idea what those CPUs have to go through to be considered good enough to sell, you'd crap yourself. AMD, intel, and nvidia are not in the business of selling things that will just be RMAd or don't work. Plus this is one of the higher end parts, and if something didn't work AMD could lop off a couple cores that were being problematic and sell it as a lower part, free of charge.

Not to mention those same tests were done across multiple Giga and Asus boards, but if you think this is all happening on just one combination of hardware, be my guest and list it.

I also love how you completely ignore Red's argument and just post whatever was on your mind. You'll fit in just fine here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I already have a high end 3770K build but i plan on doing another build with a AMD FX-8350 Vishera just for kicks using this case -
> 
> I hope to join you guys soon!


I honestly can not wait to see that. The XB is interesting to me, and I want to see a badass rig made in one.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> 1. *Does not work on AMD Bulldozer processors.* Fixed in gwnum 27.5 (there will not be a prime95 27.5).
> 2. Length 1280K FFT crashes on Pentium 4s with 512K L2 cache or less. Fixed in 27.6.
> 3. Hyperthread detection is not working properly. Fixed in 27.6.
> 4. The 6K 2^N-1 and 8K, 10K, 12K, 16K 2^N+1 AVX FFTs are missing. Fixed in 27.6.
> 5. Some exponents above 536 million generate roundoff errors and incorrect results. Fixed in 27.6.
> 6. FFT crossover points need retuning. Many can be more aggressive, but a few need to be more conservative. Fixed in 27.6.


http://mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=292383&postcount=2

Hopefully there aren't any other issues discovered. This is bug fix info from 27.6 April 24 2012. It boggles my mind that before that patch, GIMPS would state that Bulldozer didn't work with Prime95. Considering that processors have been running this program fine for so many years and nothing has changed as far as processor architectures.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Does not work on AMD Bulldozer processors.* Fixed in gwnum 27.5 *(there will not be a prime95 27.5).*
> 2. Length 1280K FFT crashes on Pentium 4s with 512K L2 cache or less. Fixed in 27.6.
> 3. Hyperthread detection is not working properly. Fixed in 27.6.
> 4. The 6K 2^N-1 and 8K, 10K, 12K, 16K 2^N+1 AVX FFTs are missing. Fixed in 27.6.
> 5. Some exponents above 536 million generate roundoff errors and incorrect results. Fixed in 27.6.
> 6. FFT crossover points need retuning. Many can be more aggressive, but a few need to be more conservative. Fixed in 27.6.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=292383&postcount=2
> 
> Hopefully there aren't any other issues discovered. This is bug fix info from 27.6 April 24 2012.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm glad that's resolved, but don't we have a Prime95 27.7 that was hard to find? Does that have the fix? And, if anyone has it, could they link it please.


----------



## Solders18

I feel like this issue is one of those instant controversy topics like abortion or gay marriage, mainly because prime has been the golden standard for so many years. i think that we are boiling down that there are compatibility issues except for the diehard primes that think it is the perfect coding for everything despite a list of bug fixes


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I'm glad that's resolved, but don't we have a Prime95 27.7 that was hard to find? Does that have the fix? And, if anyone has it, could they link it please.


Maybe someone will have to message GIMPS. It's very confusing on the part of -> Fixed on version 27.5 -> there will be no version 27.5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I feel like this issue is one of those instant controversy topics like abortion or gay marriage, mainly because prime has been the golden standard for so many years. i think that we are boiling down that there are compatibility issues except for the diehard primes that think it is the perfect coding for everything despite a list of bug fixes


I think Prime95 is perfect. It's GIMPS that says there's is/was an issue lol

I was playing with my i5 2500k last night and I noticed that it's CPU PLL Voltage is set to 1.7v
Has anyone tested Vishera with a much lower CPU PLL? I realize it could drive other components but 2.5v seems kind of high. It could be due to Vishera's FSB being @ 200, where Sandy uses only 100.

If no other components use 2.5v then it's a bit of a waste to have that voltage scale down under load for the CPU. and probably makes a bit of heat too.

Anyone feel like seeing if it will boot and run @ 2.0v? Then maybe 1.7v?


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Awww, you're one of those people who rates Prime higher then AMD's own testing and binning, aren't you? People like you are so cute, I wish we could put you next to the puppies in the window of pet stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I don't consider prime95 to be somehow special or magical. In fact, I don't consider software to magical in general. Too many people posting here seem to think software is something mysterious -- some kind of black art where anything is possible.

Prime95 isn't special. ANY program that runs a set of mathematical calculations should get the same answer on each system. It's supposed to be DETERMINISTIC. When it's not, something is broken.

So maybe, just possibly, there's some kind of strange bug in prime95 that makes it fail SOME of the time. But the SIMPLEST explanation is that differences in the software's results are because of differences in the stability of the underlying systems.

And I don't believe whatever checking AMD does will find system-related stability problems -- if the problem's not CAUSED by the CPU, how could AMD find it?

Debugging stability problems is just a matter of looking at differences in the systems and what effects are seen as a result of those differences. Do this in a systematic way, and it should become clear what's going on. Least hypothesis: The prime95 stability problems are caused by differences in the systems and it's not because of a problem inherent in either prime95 or the CPUs (because the problems aren't found on ALL systems using that combination of software and CPU).


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I feel like this issue is one of those instant controversy topics like abortion or gay marriage, mainly because prime has been the golden standard for so many years. i think that we are boiling down that there are compatibility issues except for the diehard primes that think it is the perfect coding for everything despite a list of bug fixes


No, I'm sorry, but I think you're missing the point.

Even if the stability problems were in this brand-new stability testing program "XYZ", and even if "XYZ" has no track record, the results should still be consistent from machine to machine.

Yeah, it's possible for software to be broken in such a way that the results will be different from run-to-run. But you're straining credulity to claim that on some systems it will run predictably for run after run, hour after hour, AND that failures on some other system are caused by a bug and not in the differences between the systems.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I'm glad that's resolved, but don't we have a Prime95 27.7 that was hard to find? Does that have the fix? And, if anyone has it, could they link it please.


27.7 has been out for ages. I've been on 27.7 build 2 since early this year. Google it and find hundreds of links

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Awww, you're one of those people who rates Prime higher then AMD's own testing and binning, aren't you? People like you are so cute, I wish we could put you next to the puppies in the window of pet stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, If you had any idea what those CPUs have to go through to be considered good enough to sell, you'd crap yourself. AMD, intel, and nvidia are not in the business of selling things that will just be RMAd or don't work. Plus this is one of the higher end parts, and if something didn't work AMD could lop off a couple cores that were being problematic and sell it as a lower part, free of charge.
> Not to mention those same tests were done across multiple Giga and Asus boards, but if you think this is all happening on just one combination of hardware, be my guest and list it.
> I also love how you completely ignore Red's argument and just post whatever was on your mind. You'll fit in just fine here.


You're condescending and then base your argument on things neither you nor anyone on this forum knows anything about - AMDs binning process.







You cite occam's razor, but you're the one making ridiculously convoluted arguments.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Awww, you're one of those people who rates Prime higher then AMD's own testing and binning, aren't you? People like you are so cute, I wish we could put you next to the puppies in the window of pet stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, If you had any idea what those CPUs have to go through to be considered good enough to sell, you'd crap yourself. AMD, intel, and nvidia are not in the business of selling things that will just be RMAd or don't work. Not to mention this is one of the higher end parts, and if something didn't work AMD could lop off a couple cores that were being problematic and sell it as a lower part, free of charge.
> Not to mention those same tests were done across multiple Giga and Asus boards, but if you think this is all happening on just one combination of hardware, be my guest and list it.
> I also love how you completely ignore Red's argument and just post whatever was on your mind. You'll fit in just fine here.


Well CK got their first and I don't think I could have said it any better than he did. You in no way answered my question. And if by your own logic, ( P95 is just a set of math problems) then you are saying that every single other load/stress test, and the extensive and intense testing of the binning process would miss "instabilities?'
Thanks for the response, but you really did not address anything in my question which was -what of all of the bug fixes and revisions? If a program is being "bug fixed" and revised for stable support for only Intel, how can you be so sure that it's not an 'unfixed bug' that is the problem here.

(From the P95 Change logs)
27.1 alpha December 5, 2011[34] Intel AVX support (32 bit only)
27.2 alpha December 19, 2011[35] Includes all FFT lengths; first Linux/MPrime test version
27.3 beta February 16, 2012[36] 64 bit AVX support
27.4 beta March 9, 2012[37]
27.6 beta April 24, 2012[38] Bug fixes; (v27.5 was skipped;[39] the underlying math libraries went through a revision, but Prime95 was not modified.)
27.7 beta May 3, 2012[40] More bug fixes
27.7 May 15, 2012 Stable AVX support (for Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs, Core i3/i5/i7-2xxx and 3xxx models)

if it's simply a mathematical equation being presented , then what are all of these "bug fixes?' or FLAWS in the program being fixed? and if it is just a mathematical equation being presented, then why is the program being altered to to fix the operation on one architecture (note 27.7 'stable' AVX support for sandy bridge and ivy bridge CPU's) what then was the purpose of that revision and why was it needed for 'stable ' operation? I do not see a revision for stable operation for Piledriver/Vishera operation.
I said it before that i would not know good or bad code if it bit me on the ***, however how can some be so certain that it's definitely not the program when P95 has through the history needed 'bug fixes' and 'stable operation' fixes to run. Especially on a CPU that has been out for only a few weeks. Like I said I am genuinely interested in the answer. But my question about bug fixes seems to be ignored. It seems that the prevailing attitude by some is that P95 is infallible when it obviously has needed to be modified and fixed over the years to accommodate new designs.
thanks for the reply Rvaughn.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well CK got their first and I don't think I could have said it any better than he did. You in no way answered my question. And if by your own logic, ( P95 is just a set of math problems) then you are saying that every single other load/stress test, and the extensive and intense testing of the binning process would miss "instabilities?'
> Thanks for the response, but you really did not address anything in my question which was -what of all of the bug fixes and revisions? If a program is being "bug fixed" and revised for stable support for only Intel, how can you be so sure that it's not an 'unfixed bug' that is the problem here.
> (From the P95 Change logs)
> 27.1 alpha December 5, 2011[34] Intel AVX support (32 bit only)
> 27.2 alpha December 19, 2011[35] Includes all FFT lengths; first Linux/MPrime test version
> 27.3 beta February 16, 2012[36] 64 bit AVX support
> 27.4 beta March 9, 2012[37]
> 27.6 beta April 24, 2012[38] Bug fixes; (v27.5 was skipped;[39] the underlying math libraries went through a revision, but Prime95 was not modified.)
> 27.7 beta May 3, 2012[40] More bug fixes
> 27.7 May 15, 2012 Stable AVX support (for Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs, Core i3/i5/i7-2xxx and 3xxx models)
> if it's simply a mathematical equation being presented , then what are all of these "bug fixes?' or FLAWS in the program being fixed? and if it is just a mathematical equation being presented, then why is the program being altered to to fix the operation on one architecture (note 27.7 'stable' AVX support for sandy bridge and ivy bridge CPU's) what then was the purpose of that revision and why was it needed for 'stable ' operation? I do not see a revision for stable operation for Piledriver/Vishera operation.
> I said it before that i would not know good or bad code if it bit me on the ***, however how can some be so certain that it's definitely not the program when P95 has through the history needed 'bug fixes' and 'stable operation' fixes to run.
> thanks for the reply Rvaughn.


You're assuming things. Nobody can answer your question except the prime devs.

The fact is there are people with Piledriver cpus who have no issues with prime. Meaning something about some peoples setups - the ones having the issue - is unstable.

Back before the Bulldozer BIOS fix - EVERYBODY'S bulldozer cpu would BSOD in certain Steam games. 100% reproducible by all people. This *isn't*, meaning something is different about some peoples configs that's affecting stability. If everybody had this issue then fine, but most people don't.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Spent some time reading through http://mersenneforum.org.

There is not a lot of mention of Piledriver or Bulldozer. But I do see a lot of is issues with Hyperthreading on the i7's.
What is being mentioned is this "4 workers on i7-2600K, each having 2 threads,"

Has anyone tried this? I have never seen an option for this setting, but it would make sense considering the Module Design.


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...
> 27.6 beta April 24, 2012[38] Bug fixes; (v27.5 was skipped;[39] the underlying math libraries went through a revision, but Prime95 was not modified.)
> 27.7 beta May 3, 2012[40] More bug fixes
> 27.7 May 15, 2012 Stable AVX support (for Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs, Core i3/i5/i7-2xxx and 3xxx models)
> if it's simply a mathematical equation being presented , then what are all of these "bug fixes?' or FLAWS in the program being fixed? and if it is just a mathematical equation being presented, then why is the program being altered to to fix the operation on one architecture (note 27.7 'stable' AVX support for sandy bridge and ivy bridge CPU's) what then was the purpose of that revision and why was it needed for 'stable ' operation? I do not see a revision for stable operation for Piledriver/Vishera operation.
> I said it before that i would not know good or bad code if it bit me on the ***, however how can some be so certain that it's definitely not the program when P95 has through the history needed 'bug fixes' and 'stable operation' fixes to run. Especially on a CPU that has been out for only a few weeks. Like I said I am genuinely interested in the answer.
> thanks for the reply Rvaughn.


Bugs and bug fixes aren't strange mysterious things, though I suppose they can sometimes seem that way. Sometimes it seems like I spend more time finding and fixing bugs than anything else.








It's certainly understandable that a program like prime95 would have to be updated to make use of new instruction sets. Existing code, however, should still work on new processors -- just not a fast as it could if it used all the new instructions (that was the whole point in adding the instructions, after all). It's also certainly understandable that bugs can be introduced when making ANY complicated software change. Certainly bugs could have been introduced into prime95 and those bugs could have required new revisions to correct the problems.

HOWEVER, if prime95 works stably on some systems, then it seems pretty clear that any bugs are NOT affecting it's operation. The bugs would affect its operation on any FX-8350 system, if they caused some kind of incompatibility with the new CPUs. I don't know how you'd have a bug in prime95 that could cause it to work unstably only on CERTAIN FX-8350 systems while working stably (hour after hour, run after run) on certain other systems using that same CPU.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> You're assuming things. Nobody can answer your question except the prime devs.
> The fact is there are people with Piledriver cpus who have no issues with prime. Meaning something about some peoples setups - the ones having the issue - is unstable.
> Back before the Bulldozer BIOS fix - EVERYBODY'S bulldozer cpu would BSOD in certain Steam games. 100% reproducible by all people. This *isn't*, meaning something is different about some peoples configs that's affecting stability. If everybody had this issue then fine, but most people don't.


well thats a good portion of my point Temp, P95 devs will not release the code so nobody knows what we are dealing with (or if they do they can't talk about it) I have seen bug fixes (common actually) that addresses a problem when a single setting is turned on or off , or when a particular program or process is running at the same time, or when this happens when using a certain chipset, or just about any setting, combination under the sun. Perhaps my question cannot be answered now because nobody knows exactly what the P95 libraries contain by design, however one of my questions was , how a system can be deemed unstable by virtue of having an issue with a single program that nobody but the devs know the makeup of, and that has had to repeatedly had bugs fixed and revisions made for architectures as they are released. I mean if a revision was released for IB and SB for stable operation, then why is it such a leap that the new Vishera may need a fix or revision for it?
The certainty to which this is being denied simply does not compute.


----------



## sdlvx

If Prime95 is just a program that does math and checks for the right answer, why are there 27 versions of the program and 7 revisions of the 27th version? I would hate to break it to you but Prime95 is not just simply "doing math", it's doing a complex algorithm.

Whatever Prime95 is doing, it has history of not working with new architectures. All you have to do is google "prime95 crashes immediately" (which oddly enough was given to me by google suggestion because it's a popular search query) to see that Prime95 has a massive history of flat out not working right at all on new processors: https://www.google.com/search?q=prime95+crashes+immediately

Also, the whole, "everyone uses it and everyone has used it forever" thing is so fallacious it's not even funny. Appeal to authority, bandwagon, etc. I don't care if Intel and AMD use it in their own binning process or whatever. The program has a strong history of not working on new architectures from Intel and AMD and has been revised and updated more than any other piece of software I know (I don't know a single other program that is on version 27 or greater).


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ... I mean if a revision was released for IB and SB for stable operation, then why is it such a leap that the new Vishera may need a fix or revision for it?
> The certainty to which this is being denied simply does not compute.


I don't know for certain, of course (and you can try to make points on my uncertainty, as you like) but my GUESS is that the revisions for stability were to newly written code -- code that had been tweaked to make better use of those processors capabilities. The generic, it works on any x86 CPU, code shouldn't have needed to be modified. And IB and SB processors should have handled that older code just fine -- just not as fast as they could the newer code written to take advantage of their new capabilities.

Since there's no code that's been written specifically for PD or BD, as far as I know, then there'd be no need to have bug fixes specific to those CPUs.

Again, while some strange kind of bug like this is possible, theoretically, it just doesn't seem likely. The simpler explanation for the known facts -- that prime95 works stably on some 8350 systems and not on others -- is that there are stability differences in the systems.

And, again, there's nothing magic about it being prime95. If solitaire, MS Player, or Explorer frequently failed on some 8350s while working stably on others, I'd say the same thing. We have a software program that seems to work -- it's working on a lot of different systems with a lot of different CPUs, MBs, Ram, etc. So when it doesn't work, it seems most logical to look at what's DIFFERENT. I think that what you'll find is that some systems are just not as stable as they were believed to be. I've seen no evidence that would make me believe anything to the contrary.

Personally, it would be nice if I could just blame prime95 and claim that I really have a 5 GHz, stable system. I just don't believe it. Prime95 fails after I go much past 4.7 (though it really gets too hot to test much higher than that using prime95 -- which means I wouldn't be safe having my system set up that way since prime95 is a reasonable proxy for some things I actually might use my system for).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If Prime95 is just a program that does math and checks for the right answer, why are there 27 versions of the program and 7 revisions of the 27th version? I would hate to break it to you but Prime95 is not just simply "doing math", it's doing a complex algorithm.
> Whatever Prime95 is doing, it has history of not working with new architectures. All you have to do is google "prime95 crashes immediately" (which oddly enough was given to me by google suggestion because it's a popular search query) to see that Prime95 has a massive history of flat out not working right at all on new processors: https://www.google.com/search?q=prime95+crashes+immediately
> Also, the whole, "everyone uses it and everyone has used it forever" thing is so fallacious it's not even funny. Appeal to authority, bandwagon, etc. I don't care if Intel and AMD use it in their own binning process or whatever. The program has a strong history of not working on new architectures from Intel and AMD and has been revised and updated more than any other piece of software I know (I don't know a single other program that is on version 27 or greater).


might I also add in here that the computations that is in that algarythm don't apply to all computing.. when you are talking about rendering or graphic offloading the computations run differently.. yes I know its good to stress all cores.. the issue is that it can not soley be depended on. so doing an array of testing and TBH I like doing benchmarks as well..

This arguement is getting to be annnoying because there are many versions and revision (any software has to catch up to new hardware)

do i think that it completely horrible for Vishera.. no
Do i think that it is completely stable for Vishera.. no

what i do think is that if gives a good idea where the issue is and allows you to test heat. In addition some of the people that are having issues has anyone tried upping or lowering voltages and played around with it..

Im just saying that there is too much bickering about how bad it is and no test results of actually trying to find out why its crashing


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> only cause i know i can trust it.. Has anyone compared the UD3 to the M5A99v?


Yes I have. I have actually tried the M5A99FX Pro 2.0 (which is practically identical to the M5A99X 2.0) and it's a very good motherboard. I found the northbridge/VRMs heatsink cooling system was better than the one on the Gigabyte motherboard, probably mostly due to a slightly beefier heatsink on the northbridge and the existence of a heatpipe that the UD3 lacks. I have mentioned this a couple of times already, but I discovered two problems, the second of which forced me to return what was otherwise a perfect motherboard for the money:

1) The board does not support core-unlocking for the Phenom II X2 550BE I've been running just fine for 3 years on my old Gigabyte board. This was not a deal-breaker, because I'm planning to put the FX-8350 into it anyhow.

1) The board would not post with my bios-flashed Gigabyte Windforce 7950 graphics card. This was the deal-breaker for me. Even when I booted with the factory bios (which did work just fine) I found that even MSI Afterburner was unable to get the board up to even 1000MHz stable. This was only true on this Asus motherboard, and it was the same on two different M5A99FX Pro 2.0s. I don't fully understand why, but nothing I tried got my 7950 to run on the Asus board at even the modest overclock the 7970 bios gave me. So I'm going Gigabyte.

So, unless you've got a bios-flashed AMD graphics card, or you plan to try to unlock cores on a Phenom II CPU, go ahead and consider the Asus M5A99x or M5A99FX boards. They've both got digital power (6+2 phases), and they feel like quality. Having said that, I am splurging on the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 1.1 due to my exact circumstances, requirements and the slot layout/chipset/VRM cooling. The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 1.1 is an excellent board as well, with the one caveat that, for me taste, the northbridge cooling is not really up to snuff for overclocking as it is out of the box. If you have no qualms about working with a hotter north bridge chip, and/or on a custom-cooling solution for it, go ahead and grab the Gigabyte.

Good luck!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> might I also add in here that the computations that is in that algarythm don't apply to all computing.. when you are talking about rendering or graphic offloading the computations run differently.. yes I know its good to stress all cores.. the issue is that it can not soley be depended on. so doing an array of testing and TBH I like doing benchmarks as well..
> This arguement is getting to be annnoying because there are many versions and revision (any software has to catch up to new hardware)
> do i think that it completely horrible for Vishera.. no
> Do i think that it is completely stable for Vishera.. no
> what i do think is that if gives a good idea where the issue is and allows you to test heat. In addition some of the people that are having issues has anyone tried upping or lowering voltages and played around with it..
> *Im just saying that there is too much bickering about how bad it is and no test results of actually trying to find out why its crashing*


Fully agree ^
This would probably be a good topic to take to the Prime Forums, as only one of their Tech's could truly answer to this anyways.

Anyone try lowering the CPU PLL way down yet to see how it effects the system? Still looking for 1.7v or 2.0v results. (from stock 2.5v)

Phase-Locked Loop: "distributes clock timing pulses in digital logic designs such as microprocessors"

From what I can find on it CPU PLL or VDDA PLL it's useful to have it high on boards without LLC as it will keep voltage from dropping too much under load. (2.8v)

On boards with LLC or Digital Controls 2.5v may be a bit overkill because of the more effecient controls of voltage. So you can lower it.

It's also tied to the BCLK voltage as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Yes I have. I have actually tried the M5A99FX Pro 2.0 (which is practically identical to the M5A99X 2.0) and it's a very good motherboard. I found the northbridge/VRMs heatsink cooling system was better than the one on the Gigabyte motherboard, probably mostly due to a slightly beefier heatsink on the northbridge and the existence of a heatpipe that the UD3 lacks. I have mentioned this a couple of times already, but I discovered two problems, the second of which forced me to return what was otherwise a perfect motherboard for the money:
> 1) The board does not support core-unlocking for the Phenom II X2 550BE I've been running just fine for 3 years on my old Gigabyte board. This was not a deal-breaker, because I'm planning to put the FX-8350 into it anyhow.
> 1) The board would not post with my bios-flashed Gigabyte Windforce 7950 graphics card. This was the deal-breaker for me. Even when I booted with the factory bios (which did work just fine) I found that even MSI Afterburner was unable to get the board up to even 1000MHz stable. This was only true on this Asus motherboard, and it was the same on two different M5A99FX Pro 2.0s. I don't fully understand why, but nothing I tried got my 7950 to run on the Asus board at even the modest overclock the 7970 bios gave me. So I'm going Gigabyte.
> So, unless you've got a bios-flashed AMD graphics card, or you plan to try to unlock cores on a Phenom II CPU, go ahead and consider the Asus M5A99x or M5A99FX boards. They've both got digital power (6+2 phases), and they feel like quality. Having said that, I am splurging on the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 1.1 due to my exact circumstances, requirements and the slot layout/chipset/VRM cooling. The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 1.1 is an excellent board as well, with the one caveat that, for me taste, the northbridge cooling is not really up to snuff for overclocking as it is out of the box. If you have no qualms about working with a hotter north bridge chip, and/or on a custom-cooling solution for it, go ahead and grab the Gigabyte.
> Good luck!


ooo nicely put, I decided on the Saber 2.0 comes with 8gb of 1600 ram that im selling off so it will bring the board down to about the same price.. seems that the sabers are really strong so i went with that and the more lanes for PCIe in case I want to add to my rig plus 2 years longer on a warranty sounds like a deal i just couldn't pass up as far as everything else

now if it wasnt for those options i most likely would have gone with the M5. the UD3 was a good price but i didn't like the cooling options on it so that was a deal breaker..

in addition the MSI GD65 isn't a bad board and cooling is decent.. but the voltage issue.. its just not ment to overclock much unless you are using FSB.. Which im a bit sad as that was the only issue with the board.. everything else was great and it even ran my ram OC'd past 2133

if someone can we should build a list of proven boards and other boards and notate the issues with the OC's i think that would be helpful for future particiapants


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> might I also add in here that the computations that is in that algarythm don't apply to all computing.. when you are talking about rendering or graphic offloading the computations run differently.. yes I know its good to stress all cores.. the issue is that it can not soley be depended on. so doing an array of testing and TBH I like doing benchmarks as well..
> This arguement is getting to be annnoying because there are many versions and revision (any software has to catch up to new hardware)
> do i think that it completely horrible for Vishera.. no
> Do i think that it is completely stable for Vishera.. no
> what i do think is that if gives a good idea where the issue is and allows you to test heat. In addition some of the people that are having issues has anyone tried upping or lowering voltages and played around with it..
> *Im just saying that there is too much bickering about how bad it is and no test results of actually trying to find out why its crashing*
> 
> 
> 
> Fully agree ^
> This would probably be a good topic to take to the Prime Forums, as only one of their Tech's could truly answer to this anyways.
> 
> Anyone try lowering the CPU PLL way down yet to see how it effects the system? Still looking for 1.7v or 2.0v results. (from stock 2.5v)
> 
> Phase-Locked Loop: "distributes clock timing pulses in digital logic designs such as microprocessors"
Click to expand...

Intel Core voltage also starts lower, that doesn't mean AMD will run with those settings.

At this point, it's just basic OCing procedure for PD to tell the person to _raise_ PLL(VDDA) to 2.695v on Giga and ASUS boards as it reduces the needed Vcore for a given overclock. We discovered this long ago.

Unless you're referring to NB/HT PLL, which is a different setting.


----------



## Sazz

OK now I am getting confused about the CPU PLL voltage, I see someone say lower it if your board got LLC as the board already got a better voltage controller while one says increase it to 2.695v on gigabyte/asus boards as it reduces the needed vcore for overclocks.. so which one is true here?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> OK now I am getting confused about the CPU PLL voltage, I see someone say lower it if your board got LLC as the board already got a better voltage controller while one says increase it to 2.695v on gigabyte/asus boards as it reduces the needed vcore for overclocks.. so which one is true here?


Considering the increase of PLL did allow me to drop needed Vcore by .03, and I have never seen anyone in this thread actually suggest lowering it besides maybe one person who decided that they should "becasue they don't need it" without actually reading the thread...

Which we corrected him on the spot about...


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Considering the increase of PLL did allow me to drop needed Vcore by .03, and I have never seen anyone in this thread actually suggest lowering it besides maybe one person who decided that they should "becasue they don't need it" without actually reading the thread...
> Which we corrected him on the spot about...


OK so that post that suggested increasing the PLL to 2.695 (from 2.5v stock) is recommended? I will try that, I always have had it on default settings.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Considering the increase of PLL did allow me to drop needed Vcore by .03, and I have never seen anyone in this thread actually suggest lowering it besides maybe one person who decided that they should "becasue they don't need it" without actually reading the thread...
> Which we corrected him on the spot about...
> 
> 
> 
> OK so that post that suggested increasing the PLL to 2.695 (from 2.5v stock) is recommended? I will try that, I always have had it on default settings.
Click to expand...

I do recommend it, and it had positive results with others. I forget who suggested it, but it did work. Except for those with the ASRock boards because they only had 2 settings and couldn't change the voltage freely.

Only reason I stopped at 2.695 was 'cause that's what Giga called "the red zone" (you'll see in BIOS).


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I forget who suggested it, but it did work.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1L3Nt*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been reading through all of the posts (skimming for the most part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What I haven't seen is people aren't using VDDA voltage settings. For my fx8150, upping this voltage from 2.2 to 2.5 was what allowed me to stabilize my overclock from 4.5-4.7 ghz with only 2 voltage notch increases. Before with VDDA at 2.2v, prime95 failed no matter what voltage I pump into the chip, with VDDA at 2.5v, it ran *linx* for 24 hrs with 1.428v under load.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995
> was where I got the definition for VDDA. Seeing how most of us are doing multi overclocking, this should be relevant.
> Getting this chip once NCIX stocks them, best off luck to all of you guys who have a fun filled weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> S1L3Nt
> Edit: wrong stress tester used.


----------



## kzone75

Getting new TIM tomorrow or on Thursday. Keeping it at 4.8 1.424v until then.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I do recommend it, and it had positive results with others. I forget who suggested it, but it did work. Except for those with the ASRock boards because they only had 2 settings and couldn't change the voltage freely.
> Only reason I stopped at 2.695 was 'cause that's what Giga called "the red zone" (you'll see in BIOS).


Yeah exactly what I saw, anything over 2.695 is in the "Red zone".

One thing I noticed, I still am getting error on prime95 at 4.7Ghz w/ core voltage at 1.475v. after LLC running prime95 voltage goes up to 1.504 and plays around 1.504v to 1.520v to 1.535v. the transitions on those voltages isn't rapid, maybe 1 to 2minute intervals between each transition, while running IBT its constantly at 1.520v and hold there. and I notice when prime95 gets the error its during those transition on voltages. dunno what this means but I think that may help identify what problem I am facing right now.

Edit: Increasing it to 2.695 didn't help on stability at all =[ it might have actually made it worst than stock values (2.5v) coz atleast when it was at stock values prime95 could run 2hrs w/o problem, on the 3rd hour is where things starts to get error.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

any one need ram?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251187644818?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Covert_Death

in need of some opinions!

I think I have finally decided to upgrade my case to a Corsair 650D over the 550D I'm thinking I can mod the plexy side to put a fan intake over the graphics area for more flow....

and then I'm also pretty stuck on getting one of these:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34961

a few questions I have about water cooling though since i've never done a DIY loop, will this outperform an H100i??? and does it come with everything I will need? the only thing I cant determine is if i need compression fittings or not...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> in need of some opinions!
> 
> I think I have finally decided to upgrade my case to a Corsair 650D over the 550D I'm thinking I can mod the plexy side to put a fan intake over the graphics area for more flow....
> 
> and then I'm also pretty stuck on getting one of these:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34961
> 
> a few questions I have about water cooling though since i've never done a DIY loop, will this outperform an H100i??? and does it come with everything I will need? the only thing I cant determine is if i need compression fittings or not...


Yes, it will outperform any closed-loop.

It should come with everything you need.


----------



## bmgjet

Just out of intrest on the prime95 subject.

Who has these enabled.

HPC
HPT
IMMOU

If some people are getting it stable there has to be a setting in the bios somewhere that disables the faulty instruction set P95 is trying to use on PD.

Also to the one that have it stable how fast is it between results.
With mine it takes 1min +- 5secs per test.

So it mows though them pritty quickly.


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm finding that prime will cause a worker to fail if the voltage is allowed to drop below 1.28 cpu volts at @ stock speeds. Otherwise it seems to run fine. Very happy with my temps 33 C max 4ghz 100% load on 8 cores 1.36 volts. Ambient is around 60 F .
MSI 990 FXA gd-80 bios V11.12
Edit: However, running prime in the back ground does adversely effect my BFBC2 gaming experience


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, it will outperform any closed-loop.
> It should come with everything you need.


How much will one of those kits improve things over an H100? I've been trying to figure out if it's worth the upgrade to me. Would I see my prime95 temps drop 3 degrees? 4? ...more??? If I could be sure of a big enough drop, I'd probably buy one.


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm running an H100 in an open case with 60F ambients and have run occt and prime at 4.9 ghz 1.53 volts and the high temp was 47 C so far. Push pull config. Haven't tried IBT


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, it will outperform any closed-loop.
> It should come with everything you need.
> 
> 
> 
> How much will one of those kits improve things over an H100? I've been trying to figure out if it's worth the upgrade to me. Would I see my prime95 temps drop 3 degrees? 4? ...more??? If I could be sure of a big enough drop, I'd probably buy one.
Click to expand...

Here's a benchmark:
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6

The Raystorm 240 is on the bottom of the list, but they are in no order that I can see. It appears to be "9C cooler under load". This is on a i7-950 @ 4.0 with 30 mins of Prime.

Personally, I think this is an unfair test. Unlike air cooling, WC will continue to heat up over extended periods of time, and level out later. I do not think a "quick burst" of 30 mins is enough time to really see their max capacity for cooling. However, the same logic would in turn apply to an H100 as well anyway, so I guess that complaint is moot.

The other benefit to having the raystorm kit is you can add your GPU to it later and expand your loop if you want to.

I would have a kit, but I just don't want to deal with the hassle. The H100 is still a very good "fire and forget" cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm running an H100 in an open case with 60F ambients and have run occt and prime at 4.9 ghz 1.53 volts and the high temp was 47 C so far. Push pull config. Haven't tried IBT


IBT should be a little bit hotter, but unless you're in the high 50's it doesn't matter and it _really_ doesn't matter because no real-world program with heat it like Prime/IBT do anyway.


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks for the info on IBT. SS of prime at stock speeds. Ignore tmp01. How long do you think it would take to fully saturate an H100?EDIT: It was at 33 C for all of prime testing except for when i played BFBC at the same time


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Here's a benchmark:
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6
> ...


Wow. Thanks for that link. I'm thinking the 360 is actually a better bet for me. I'm pretty sure I'll have no trouble fitting that into my switch 810 case. With nearly an 11 degree drop (maybe a bigger difference than that with an overclocked, hotter FX-8350) it sure seems like it would be worth it.

Added to Christmas wish list...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the info on IBT. SS of prime at stock speeds. Ignore tmp01. How long do you think it would take to fully saturate an H100?EDIT: It was at 33 C for all of prime testing except for when i played BFBC at the same time


An hour or so. 10 runs in IBT is not enough to truly max it out, it'll still climb a degree every now and again.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> Wow. Thanks for that link. I'm thinking the 360 is actually a better bet for me. I'm pretty sure I'll have no trouble fitting that into my switch 810 case. With nearly an 11 degree drop (maybe a bigger difference than that with an overclocked, hotter FX-8350) it sure seems like it would be worth it.
> Added to Christmas wish list...


I have the RS360 Raystorm. Firstoff, don't get the Rasa, get the Raystorm. The pump that comes with the XSPC kits likes lower resistance blocks, and the Raystorm is a low resistance block.

I have 6 b-gears blasters on my rad in push pull, and the rad is externally mounted. I can run 1.4v CPUNB and 1.57 vcore with LLC and I see temps in the mid 50s running IBT. If you get RS 360, you will run into voltage walls before you run into temperature walls. Unless you somehow do something really wrong or your ambient temps are high or something.

The RS 360 is $20 more, but at frozenCPU it's $162. There's absolutely no point in taking h100i or any closed loop system over this. You won't run into a temp wall with the RS 360 Raystorm kit. At least, not if you set it up like I did. I strongly recommend RS 360 Raystorm kit.

Here are some pics for ****s and giggles:




I made the mounts myself. I went to the hardware store and bought a piece of aluminum, cut it off, and drilled mounting holes. I had to buy extra screws that could fit the extra fatness of the mounts. If you go that route, make sure you buy washers to space out the screws so you don't puncture your radiator.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Has anyone here been having problems with OCCT?

I'm currently at 4.8 trying to fine tune my clocks on a 8350 and Sabertooth, but OCCT seems to give me quick failures as opposed to IBT.

For example, I just ran OCCT and my computer froze at about 10 minutes. So I rebooted (didn't change anything) and am currently passing through the 50th test on ITB with ram usage set on high (1 hour mark).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I have the RS360 Raystorm. Firstoff, don't get the Rasa, get the Raystorm. The pump that comes with the XSPC kits likes lower resistance blocks, and the Raystorm is a low resistance block.
> I have 6 b-gears blasters on my rad in push pull, and the rad is externally mounted. I can run 1.4v CPUNB and 1.57 vcore with LLC and I see temps in the mid 50s running IBT. If you get RS 360, you will run into voltage walls before you run into temperature walls. Unless you somehow do something really wrong or your ambient temps are high or something.
> The RS 360 is $20 more, but at frozenCPU it's $162. There's absolutely no point in taking h100i or any closed loop system over this. You won't run into a temp wall with the RS 360 Raystorm kit. At least, not if you set it up like I did. I strongly recommend RS 360 Raystorm kit.
> Here are some pics for ****s and giggles:
> 
> 
> I made the mounts myself. I went to the hardware store and bought a piece of aluminum, cut it off, and drilled mounting holes. I had to buy extra screws that could fit the extra fatness of the mounts. If you go that route, make sure you buy washers to space out the screws so you don't puncture your radiator.


You have a beautiful set up bro. Would you mind listing your cooling system specs? As in, what radiator did you get, what kind of tubing, ect. I plan on doing a custom loop soon.


----------



## stickg1

How would you guys rate the a smaller 120mm radiator kit like this?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16126/ex-wat-214/XSPC_Rasa_450_RS120_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

I was thinking of getting that and adding a 2nd 120mm radiator to the loop because I have a pretty small case and there isn't room for a 240mm rad anywhere. Do 2 120mm rads perform as well as 1 240mm?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Yeah exactly what I saw, anything over 2.695 is in the "Red zone".
> One thing I noticed, I still am getting error on prime95 at 4.7Ghz w/ core voltage at 1.475v. after LLC running prime95 voltage goes up to 1.504 and plays around 1.504v to 1.520v to 1.535v. the transitions on those voltages isn't rapid, maybe 1 to 2minute intervals between each transition, while running IBT its constantly at 1.520v and hold there. and I notice when prime95 gets the error its during those transition on voltages. dunno what this means but I think that may help identify what problem I am facing right now.
> Edit: Increasing it to 2.695 didn't help on stability at all =[ it might have actually made it worst than stock values (2.5v) coz atleast when it was at stock values prime95 could run 2hrs w/o problem, on the 3rd hour is where things starts to get error.


Thats some crazy ass voltage you got there lol i take it is the 8350?

maybe its your board thats the problem or you got some settings in bios totally wrong. i dunno really just guessing

Granted its only 10 runs IBT maybe ill restart it and do 20 runs but i think more or less within 10 runs you know its stable or not


----------



## anubis44

So my FX-8350 chip just showed up by courier, and I found a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev. 1.1 motherboard! I'm about to go order it shipped to my local store from another location right now. Can hardly wait to put it together!


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats some crazy ass voltage you got there lol i take it is the 8350?
> maybe its your board thats the problem or you got some settings in bios totally wrong. i dunno really just guessing
> Granted its only 10 runs IBT maybe ill restart it and do 20 runs but i think more or less within 10 runs you know its stable or not


What's your voltage under load?

Here's mine. altho I do use higher FSB not just multiplier.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> What's your voltage under load?
> Here's mine. altho I do use higher FSB not just multiplier.


Holy batman 1.54v for 4.7? You could definitely get away with 1.5v at the bare minimum


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> How would you guys rate the a smaller 120mm radiator kit like this?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16126/ex-wat-214/XSPC_Rasa_450_RS120_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> I was thinking of getting that and adding a 2nd 120mm radiator to the loop because I have a pretty small case and there isn't room for a 240mm rad anywhere. Do 2 120mm rads perform as well as 1 240mm?


Thats the least expensive package (for what you get) i have seen. two 120mm's will perform about the same , possibly a bit better with the extra coolant in the lines.

were you asking about the rad only? because these are excellent rads
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14916/ex-rad-334/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Single_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> So my FX-8350 chip just showed up by courier, and I found a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev. 1.1 motherboard! I'm about to go order it shipped to my local store from another location right now. Can hardly wait to put it together!


finally!







let us know how you are getting on


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> What's your voltage under load?
> Here's mine. altho I do use higher FSB not just multiplier.


I get the same voltage lol no vdroop. i get the same voltage near enough with a higher fsb too just temps bit higher


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Is there a voltage option that needs to be increased to support higher bclk frequencies with these chips?


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I get the same voltage lol no vdroop. i get the same voltage near enough with a higher fsb too just temps bit higher


So you're telling me that you undervolted it and able to get to 4.7Ghz? coz at stock clocks on turbo core these CPU's is set to 1.425v (4.2Ghz) and initially you can prolly steal upto 4.4Ghz on that same voltage, on the other hand you lowered your voltage one notch down and able to get 4.7Ghz stable? is APM off? I just find it hard to believe, even with a lucky chip I doubt you would get to 4.7Ghz at 1.4v lower than its stock voltage for turbo core of 1.425v

I've gone thru 3 chips tested, 2 were mines and one is my friends chip, he doesn't overclock so he's not really interested here but when I checked his chip and my 2 8350's, all of them got 1.425v for the turbo boost (4.2Ghz)


----------



## gertruude

NO i set the multi in bios left vcore on offset and booted into windows ran ibt over 10 runs and it passed and playing blackops2 no probs lol

LLC on ultra

cpu current capability on 120%

cpu/nb llc high

all the ****e in bios that u dont need is set to disabled

and cpu power phase set to optimised


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats the least expensive package (for what you get) i have seen. two 120mm's will perform about the same , possibly a bit better with the extra coolant in the lines.
> were you asking about the rad only? because these are excellent rads
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14916/ex-rad-334/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Single_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s159
> :


I just want a loop with 2 120mm rads. Maybe even 3. But getting that kit I linked is so much cheaper than buying the individual parts that I would want so I'm wondering if theres anything wrong with it that should make me look into buying something different...


----------



## diggiddi

So is the 620 kuhler in push pull config good enough to cool an 8230 over clocked to 4.8-5 ghz range, or do I need some nano 6 formula to help out?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So is the 620 kuhler in push pull config good enough to cool an 8230 over clocked to 4.8-5 ghz range, or do I need some nano 6 formula to help out?


No, I have an Antec Kuhler 620 in push/pull and I lapped the plate completely flat and I use Antec Formula 7. My highest overclock is 4.65GHz. You might get lucky with a golden chip that uses less voltage but I have tried two different 8320's and the max overclock while staying under 65C under Prime95 1 hour runs is between 4.5-4.7GHz.

Good luck!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> So you're telling me that you undervolted it and able to get to 4.7Ghz? coz at stock clocks on turbo core these CPU's is set to 1.425v (4.2Ghz) and initially you can prolly steal upto 4.4Ghz on that same voltage, on the other hand you lowered your voltage one notch down and able to get 4.7Ghz stable? is APM off? I just find it hard to believe, even with a lucky chip I doubt you would get to 4.7Ghz at 1.4v lower than its stock voltage for turbo core of 1.425v
> I've gone thru 3 chips tested, 2 were mines and one is my friends chip, he doesn't overclock so he's not really interested here but when I checked his chip and my 2 8350's, all of them got 1.425v for the turbo boost (4.2Ghz)


If it matters at all im stable on a CHV-Z at 4.7 with 1.4v in bios runs 1.39 under no load, load voltage is exactly the same at 1.4 with my 8350, llc 2nd highest setting


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No, I have an Antec Kuhler 620 in push/pull and I lapped the plate completely flat and I use Antec Formula 7. My highest overclock is 4.65GHz. You might get lucky with a golden chip that uses less voltage but I have tried two different 8320's and the max overclock while staying under 65C under Prime95 1 hour runs is between 4.5-4.7GHz.
> Good luck!


OK Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> So you're telling me that you undervolted it and able to get to 4.7Ghz? coz at stock clocks on turbo core these CPU's is set to 1.425v (4.2Ghz) and initially you can prolly steal upto 4.4Ghz on that same voltage, on the other hand you lowered your voltage one notch down and able to get 4.7Ghz stable? is APM off? I just find it hard to believe, even with a lucky chip I doubt you would get to 4.7Ghz at 1.4v lower than its stock voltage for turbo core of 1.425v
> I've gone thru 3 chips tested, 2 were mines and one is my friends chip, he doesn't overclock so he's not really interested here but when I checked his chip and my 2 8350's, all of them got 1.425v for the turbo boost (4.2Ghz)


heres my stock settings under load lol you gonna be sick


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So is the 620 kuhler in push pull config good enough to cool an 8230 over clocked to 4.8-5 ghz range, or do I need some nano 6 formula to help out?


Nope, Dont expect over 4.7ghz since youll be hitting the thermal wall around 4.6.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> So you're telling me that you undervolted it and able to get to 4.7Ghz? coz at stock clocks on turbo core these CPU's is set to 1.425v (4.2Ghz) and initially you can prolly steal upto 4.4Ghz on that same voltage, on the other hand you lowered your voltage one notch down and able to get 4.7Ghz stable? is APM off? I just find it hard to believe, even with a lucky chip I doubt you would get to 4.7Ghz at 1.4v lower than its stock voltage for turbo core of 1.425v
> I've gone thru 3 chips tested, 2 were mines and one is my friends chip, he doesn't overclock so he's not really interested here but when I checked his chip and my 2 8350's, all of them got 1.425v for the turbo boost (4.2Ghz)


Stock vcore without turbo for my chip was 1.325v. I got to 4.5GHz before I had to start increasing vcore. I passed over an hour of LinX at 5GHz with only 1.44v (New Prime95 version says otherwise now.) I think it's completely possible. Here's some fun at 1.428v. (I know, I know, everyone must be tired of seeing that.)

In regards to Prime95, v27.7 crashes much less violently. Before, I'd fail 4 cores almost instantly (v25.x), now it takes a few minutes, and I might fail one, or it might pass. Surely the coding had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just want a loop with 2 120mm rads. Maybe even 3. But getting that kit I linked is so much cheaper than buying the individual parts that I would want so I'm wondering if theres anything wrong with it that should make me look into buying something different...


Nope, nothing wrong with it at all. lots of people getting good results with that or similar kits. if this will be your second 120mm rad, you should be able to push things as long as you put some good higher pressure fans on it (2.5mm H²O) or better.


----------



## diggiddi

So the said 620 will be better suited to cool an over clocked 6300 then?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> You have a beautiful set up bro. Would you mind listing your cooling system specs? As in, what radiator did you get, what kind of tubing, ect. I plan on doing a custom loop soon.


It's just a standard XSPC RS 360 Raystorm Kit. I ordered the regular UV green tubing that came from frozenCPU. As you can see, I had to use the clear stuff that came with the kit because I didn't have enough. I don't think XSPC planned on someone doing something like this. The mounts turned out really well though, I can open the case and everything without obstruction. The mounts that came with the XSPC kit blew, it wouldn't let you mount a fan the way I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> How would you guys rate the a smaller 120mm radiator kit like this?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16126/ex-wat-214/XSPC_Rasa_450_RS120_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> I was thinking of getting that and adding a 2nd 120mm radiator to the loop because I have a pretty small case and there isn't room for a 240mm rad anywhere. Do 2 120mm rads perform as well as 1 240mm?


At least get the Raystorm. The Rasa blocks are too restrictive.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Is it possible that cause my ram is 1866 and this board is rated 1600 1866(OC) that my auto settings is putting 1.4 vcore? ugh this is all a headache after seeing all this voltages ou guys are posting..

I have never had a chip/board act this way


----------



## stickg1

I think I'll start a thread in the water cooling section for advice because I have a lot of questions and would like suggestions on a sub $175 setup with 2 seperate 120mm rads. There's a lot of experienced water cooler in here but I don't want to soak up the thread with non-8320 related questions. I'll edit this post with the link when/if I make that thread.

It's so expensive to not buy one of the kits. If I buy everything in the kit separately it's almost $100 more....This is crazy. I almost have to buy the 240 Raystorm kit and sell that radiator and buy 2 120mm rads just to get what I want without spending $300....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I think I'll start a thread in the water cooling section for advice because I have a lot of questions and would like suggestions on a sub $175 setup with 2 seperate 120mm rads. There's a lot of experienced water cooler in here but I don't want to soak up the thread with non-8320 related questions. I'll edit this post with the link when/if I make that thread.


that is appreciated.. I will at least follow to learn as I want to get into it but can't for right now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is it possible that cause my ram is 1866 and this board is rated 1600 1866(OC) that my auto settings is putting 1.4 vcore? ugh this is all a headache after seeing all this voltages ou guys are posting..
> I have never had a chip/board act this way


1866(OC) is the speeds that it will hit when board is overclocked. have you tried setting ram at 1600?

personally i dont see how that would put your vcore up


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

idk this board is all sorts of wonky i can't hit a stable 4.5 i ordered a saber today so i should be back in the game once that arrives.. now this is a question.. in which I prolly should but with liquid ultra do I need to apply more when I remove the chip.. or just re brush it? or remove it completely and restart


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> idk this board is all sorts of wonky i can't hit a stable 4.5 i ordered a saber today so i should be back in the game once that arrives.. now this is a question.. in which I prolly should but with liquid ultra do I need to apply more when I remove the chip.. or just re brush it? or remove it completely and restart


I would remove and reapply like any other thermal paste


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would remove and reapply like any other thermal paste


i just thought to ask since it is kinda special..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i just thought to ask since it is kinda special..


Ive never used it b4 and ive just googled it and it is expensive lol

i only use mx4 its cheap and good at what it does lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

yeah it is but it brought my temps down quite a bit for being just TIM hmmm so I manually set ram to 1600 and dropped the vcore down to 1.3 manually blue screened during IBT....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ive never used it b4 and ive just googled it and it is expensive lol
> i only use mx4 its cheap and good at what it does lol


what board are you runnin?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah it is but it brought my temps down quite a bit for being just TIM hmmm so I manually set ram to 1600 and dropped the vcore down to 1.3 manually blue screened during IBT....


id leave ram at 1600 and work down the vcore little steps instead of a huge .1 lol are you on stock settings and did u update bios?

i got m5a 99x evo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id leave ram at 1600 and work down the vcore little steps instead of a huge .1 lol are you on stock settings and did u update bios?
> i got m5a 99x evo


oo i was debating on getting that one but opted for saber.. the M5A88 was a great board

ha im on beta bios.. i could but i dont care.. i just figured that hey if you are running that low I really should be able to run at 1.3 across any board.. TBH i think that is a fai assumption


----------



## stickg1

If I bought this kit:

XSPC Raystorm 750 RS240
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

Would anyone be interested in buying the 240mm rad for like $35-$40 or trading me for a decent 120mm rad? I like the pump/res and CPU block of this kit and they don't offer it in a 120mm kit. If I buy all the parts separately it would be almost $300.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel Core voltage also starts lower, that doesn't mean AMD will run with those settings.
> At this point, it's just basic OCing procedure for PD to tell the person to _raise_ PLL(VDDA) to 2.695v on Giga and ASUS boards as it reduces the needed Vcore for a given overclock. We discovered this long ago.
> Unless you're referring to NB/HT PLL, which is a different setting.


It was the CPU PLL I was referring to.
I did read a while back that increasing CPU PLL to 2.695 can reduce the needed vcore which is awesome to know. Not trying to steal the Thunder on that.

I was reading up on LLC/Digi and because of the more effecient/accurate power control it looks like the CPU PLL can be reduced without adverse effects.

I'm going to be trying it on my Bulldozer to see if it runs stable. Since that voltage also runs the FSB it'll be interesting to see if I can greatly reduce total power usage.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> oo i was debating on getting that one but opted for saber.. the M5A88 was a great board
> ha im on beta bios.. i could but i dont care.. i just figured that hey if you are running that low I really should be able to run at 1.3 across any board.. TBH i think that is a fai assumption


true but maybe you are stock 1.4 cus of the bios i dunno im clutching at straws lol anyhow its 2.15am here i need to sleep


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel Core voltage also starts lower, that doesn't mean AMD will run with those settings.
> At this point, it's just basic OCing procedure for PD to tell the person to _raise_ PLL(VDDA) to 2.695v on Giga and ASUS boards as it reduces the needed Vcore for a given overclock. We discovered this long ago.
> Unless you're referring to NB/HT PLL, which is a different setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just wondered if anyone tried.
> I did read a while back that increasing CPU PLL to 2.695 can reduce the needed vcore which is awesome to know.
> 
> I was reading up on LLC/Digi and because of the more effecient/accurate power control it looks like the CPU PLL can be reduced.
> I'm going to be trying it on my Bulldozer to see if it runs stable. Since that voltage also runs the FSB it'll be interesting to see if I can greatly reduce total power usage.
Click to expand...

with VDDA at 2.5(auto) i have to run 1.48750 for 4.6 but with it at 2.68750 i can drop it to 1.45


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> with VDDA at 2.5(auto) i have to run 1.48750 for 4.6 but with it at 2.68750 i can drop it to 1.45


@Soldiers18 - thanks for the info. That's with the Sabertooth? So I guess it works the same with LLC then. On some of the other forums I was reading there was good results lowering it on LLC Boards (even on Phenoms). So I guess that doesn't work on Piledriver.

For others running Prime. You can add this: (to try) to the local.txt file for Prime
NumCPUs =4
CouNumHyperthreads =2

It will let you run in Prime with 2 threads per module instead of as 8 individual cores.
See if you get better results on Overclock Stability


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> with VDDA at 2.5(auto) i have to run 1.48750 for 4.6 but with it at 2.68750 i can drop it to 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> @Soldiers18 - thanks for the info. That's with the Sabertooth? So I guess it works the same with LLC then. On some of the other forums I was reading there was good results lowering it on LLC Boards (even on Phenoms). So I guess that doesn't work on Piledriver.
> 
> For others running Prime. You can add this: (to try)
> NumCPUs =4
> CouNumHyperthreads =2
> 
> It will let you run in Prime with 2 threads per module instead of as 8 individual cores.
> See if you get better results on Overclock Stability
> 
> Add the above text to the local.txt file that appears after running prime
Click to expand...

yeah saber. i kept LLC the same (ultra) and just boosted the VDDA up then kept lowering the vcore. saved a couple degrees in temps


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @Soldiers18 - thanks for the info. That's with the Sabertooth? So I guess it works the same with LLC then. On some of the other forums I was reading there was good results lowering it on LLC Boards (even on Phenoms). So I guess that doesn't work on Piledriver.
> 
> For others running Prime. You can add this: (to try)
> NumCPUs =4
> CouNumHyperthreads =2
> It will let you run in Prime with 2 threads per module instead of as 8 individual cores.
> See if you get better results on Overclock Stability
> Add the above text to the local.txt file that appears after running prime


.
holy cow 

A troubleshooting idea that didn't blame it for bad code im in shock (please read this with extreme sarcasm in spoof of just blaming code)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> yeah saber. i kept LLC the same (ultra) and just boosted the VDDA up then kept lowering the vcore. saved a couple degrees in temps


how much does LLC help with the sabers? have you tried disabling LLC and just running with the higher VDDA?

more out of curiosity than anything


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> yeah saber. i kept LLC the same (ultra) and just boosted the VDDA up then kept lowering the vcore. saved a couple degrees in temps
> 
> 
> 
> how much does LLC help with the sabers? have you tried disabling LLC and just running with the higher VDDA?
> 
> more out of curiosity than anything
Click to expand...

no i haven't. I am converting video right now that has an hour and a half left so after that i might try it.

Question: while converting said video, i am hitting 58-62 degrees on the cores but yet socket is at 52. its definitely the cores i care about right? just double checking


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> no i haven't. I am converting video right now that has an hour and a half left so after that i might try it.
> Question: while converting said video, i am hitting 58-62 degrees on the cores but yet socket is at 52. its definitely the cores i care about right? just double checking


yeah cores.. as long as you dont get much higher you will be good to go... besides that just proved my point of prime being a different computation then like your doing bahahah i love when examples become evident


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> no i haven't. I am converting video right now that has an hour and a half left so after that i might try it.
> Question: while converting said video, i am hitting 58-62 degrees on the cores but yet socket is at 52. its definitely the cores i care about right? just double checking
> 
> 
> 
> yeah cores.. as long as you dont get much higher you will be good to go... besides that just proved my point of prime being a different computation then like your doing bahahah i love when examples become evident
Click to expand...

When i run prime or folding i only hit 52-56 but video i shoot right to 58-62.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Some comparison testing on my board UD3 Rev 1.0 (no LLC) - comparing CPU PLL High vs. Low
Edited: Forgot to mention this is @ 4.6Ghz (FX 8150 till I get my Piledriver)


^ This is with Low CPU PLL 2.025v is the lowest I can set. Lowest I could set for CPU in the BIOS was 1.475v to pass 10 Runs

^This is with High CPU PLL 2.6v (started with this, but temps were already getting high, so I didn't try it at 2.695v) It was even 5 seconds slower and much much hotter for me to run it this way - Lowest I could set for CPU in the BIOS was 1.475v to pass 10 Runs.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Some comparison testing on my board UD3 Rev 1.0 (no LLC) - comparing CPU PLL High vs. Low
> Edited: Forgot to mention this is @ 4.6Ghz (FX 8150 till I get my Piledriver)
> 
> 
> ^ This is with Low CPU PLL 2.025v is the lowest I can set. Lowest I could set for CPU in the BIOS was 1.475v to pass 10 Runs
> 
> ^This is with High CPU PLL 2.6v (started with this, but temps were already getting high, so I didn't try it at 2.695v) It was even 5 seconds slower and much much hotter for me to run it this way - Lowest I could set for CPU in the BIOS was 1.475v to pass 10 Runs.


For the record, no one tried this with a non-LLC board until your 8150 above. My numbers are also with LLC set to Very High (add a little voltage).


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know how you are getting on


Yeah, I know it's taken a while to line everything up, but confirming a Rev. 1.1 UD7 is pretty much impossible from an online retailer. Every one I called said they wouldn't guarantee the board revision I'd get, so I was forced to find one through local channels. Finally tracked one down in Toronto at another branch of Canada Computers, and they're shipping it at no extra charge, but it'll take until the end of the week to get here at the earliest. Oh well. I've waited over 3 years to upgrade from my Phenom II X2 550BE; I can wait another few days to get the right motherboard for my new FX-8350.

Now, all I need to do is save up for better water cooling....


----------



## nyk20z3

I plan on going with a ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z matched with a FX-8350.

I want to go all out here since the AMD boards are so much cheaper compared to intel. I just wanted to know if the Asus board is as solid as they are known to be or should i look at a Gigabyte counterpart ?


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I plan on going with a ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z matched with a FX-8350.
> I want to go all out here since the AMD boards are so much cheaper compared to intel. I just wanted to know if the Asus board is as solid as they are known to be or should i look at a Gigabyte counterpart ?


I was leaning to the Asus board, but first one I got was DOA, 2nd crapped out on its 2nd day. hence I went to gigabyte. just saying, Asus right now is a hit and miss but when you get a working board they work great.

Not to mention I tried a HD7970 from them too, it was DOA as well when it arrived, so I went Sapphire.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I plan on going with a ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z matched with a FX-8350.
> I want to go all out here since the AMD boards are so much cheaper compared to intel. I just wanted to know if the Asus board is as solid as they are known to be or should i look at a Gigabyte counterpart ?


Don't have experience with any other 990FX boards except the CHV and CHV-Z but both are pretty awesome. Rock solid no matter the OC and have a ton of features. You can adjust pretty much anything you can think of

All up between me and friends we bought 4 CHV boards, none of which had any problems. This CHV-Z is the same, no problems.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Don't have experience with any other 990FX boards except the CHV and CHV-Z but both are pretty awesome. Rock solid no matter the OC and have a ton of features. You can adjust pretty much anything you can think of
> All up between me and friends we bought 4 CHV boards, none of which had any problems. This CHV-Z is the same, no problems.


Agreed, Sabertooth here (love it) and a few lower end asus boards on a-II/p-II type chips. So far I have more faith in asus than other brands (many gigas and msi's have just failed on me over the years, even my cheap boards end up being biostar (if there isn't an asus I find viable) before I touch giga or msi), however it wasn't this way years ago during the "all boards use cheap parts" years.

Might add, have made use of these same boards in enterprise class network setups with not a single rma (speaking of the 870 chipsets and up asus boards).


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> yeah saber. i kept LLC the same (ultra) and just boosted the VDDA up then kept lowering the vcore. saved a couple degrees in temps


Same here, although I noticed that the new Ultra High LLC profile on my Saber R2 latest bios increases the actual VDDA voltage so I had to reduce it in the BIOS a couple of notches to get it under 2.7 while running. As someone noted here earlier, 2.7v and over goes into the red.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> no i haven't. I am converting video right now that has an hour and a half left so after that i might try it.
> Question: while converting said video, i am hitting 58-62 degrees on the cores but yet socket is at 52. its definitely the cores i care about right? just double checking


Same here again. BF3 and video encoding, the most CPU intensive things that I'll ever do on my PC produces these same thermal conditions. It's only during stress testing that CPU socket temps go as high as 60c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Agreed, Sabertooth here


Have you seen my question in the Saber thread about RAM voltage settings?









Edit; it's answered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Is there a voltage option that needs to be increased to support higher bclk frequencies with these chips?


No directly, but you have to bear i mind the impact that fsb boosting has on RAM, HT and NB speeds. It also tends to increase CPU temps a little compared to multi OCing.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Same here, although I noticed that the new Ultra High LLC profile on my Saber R2 latest bios increases the actual VDDA voltage so I had to reduce it in the BIOS a couple of notches to get it under 2.7 while running. As someone noted here earlier, 2.7v and over goes into the red.
> Same here again. BF3 and video encoding, the most CPU intensive things that I'll ever do on my PC produces these same thermal conditions. It's only during stress testing that CPU socket temps go as high as 60c
> Have you seen my question in the Saber thread about RAM voltage settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; it's answered.
> No directly, but you have to bear i mind the impact that fsb boosting has on RAM, HT and NB speeds. It also tends to increase CPU temps a little compared to multi OCing.


Responded in the saber thread with a slight detail on VDDR vs Dram Voltage, however if you want to dig more on VDDR, Google for DDR power circuits and ddr3 vdda/vddr/vddq, you should pull up a decent amount of data in regards to what controls what (some of those pdf's do describe the acts of each in purpose, just didn't have much more time than to skim them).


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I was leaning to the Asus board, but first one I got was DOA, 2nd crapped out on its 2nd day. hence I went to gigabyte. just saying, Asus right now is a hit and miss but when you get a working board they work great.
> Not to mention I tried a HD7970 from them too, it was DOA as well when it arrived, so I went Sapphire.


Sazz: Kaa-kaa happens (did I spell that right? - lol). Awhile back I had a top end Gigabyte MA890fX-UD7. The reason I bought it was for the IDE/Floppy compatibility, as I was still trying to fool with DOS along side everything else on my big rig. Therein lies the problem. Twice I had to RMA the board back to Gigabyte for IDE/Floppy failure - everything else worked fine. The RMA process with Gigabyte was always smooth and flawless. The hassle was your lost downtime and you had to at least pay the freight one way. After the 2nd failure, GB sent me a new board with full warranty. I didn't even bother to fire it up. I put it on eBay and it was gone in a day or two, hence the Asus Sabertooth. Would I ever buy a Gigabyte again? Sure, no problem - I figure it was just my bad luck to get in the middle of a bad quality control run. All of the big 3, i.e., MSI, Asus,and Gigabyte (and to some extent Intel) are great products and its kind of like where are you - Chevy or Ford? (apologies to rice-burner owners as I live near Detroit). However, I do harbor reservation about MSI's tech support. But, I can understand "once burned twice wary".


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Responded in the saber thread with a slight detail on VDDR vs Dram Voltage, however if you want to dig more on VDDR, Google for DDR power circuits and ddr3 vdda/vddr/vddq, you should pull up a decent amount of data in regards to what controls what (some of those pdf's do describe the acts of each in purpose, just didn't have much more time than to skim them).


Lovely, thanks. I'll do some reading.


----------



## utnorris

Just an FYI, there are a few open box 990FX boards on Newegg currently, reanging from the Asrock Extreme3 @ $84 + shipping to the UD7 @ $185 shipped. Might be a way to get a nice board and if they come in the box you can still get the rebate if one is offered. Just a thought for some you looking for a good deal.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I plan on going with a ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z matched with a FX-8350.
> 
> I want to go all out here since the AMD boards are so much cheaper compared to intel. I just wanted to know if the Asus board is as solid as they are known to be or should i look at a Gigabyte counterpart ?


Want to go all out? CHV.

Will the UD7 be a good alternative? Yes.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is appreciated.. I will at least follow to learn as I want to get into it but can't for right now


I'd follow that thread, too, as I'm going to replace my measly Antec 620 as soon as I've saved up some more cash for either a Corsair H100 or a custom water cooling kit, and I'd want to know how much more I'd be spending to get any measurable cooling capacity. I'm also starting to think I might want to water cool my graphics card(s) as I'm almost certainly going to throw another 7950 into my rig as well.

Hmmm. I think buying the Vishera has triggered some latent enthusiasm which has been laying dormant in me for a few years. My god, where will all this overclocking madness end?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> I'd follow that thread, too, as I'm going to replace my measly Antec 620 as soon as I've saved up some more cash for either a Corsair H100 or a custom water cooling kit, and I'd want to know how much more I'd be spending to get any measurable cooling capacity. I'm also starting to think I might want to water cool my graphics card(s) as well as the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think buying the Vishera has triggered some latent enthusiasm which has been laying dormant for a few years. My god, where will all this madness end?


for sure lol

I ultimately want to hit every chip with water cept maybe the southbridge..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Just an FYI, there are a few open box 990FX boards on Newegg currently, reanging from the Asrock Extreme3 @ $84 + shipping to the UD7 @ $185 shipped. Might be a way to get a nice board and if they come in the box you can still get the rebate if one is offered. Just a thought for some you looking for a good deal.


The UD 7 is currently being sold new for $164.99 after $30 rebate.
I used to have positive experiences with open box items at the egg, they came in original packaging and simply looked like returned items. But lately , the last 3 items I have bought from as open box from them have came in plain white boxes and look as though they have been through the "refurbishing" process ( the packaging looked like godzilla had played raquetball with them). The last item was the most disappointing of them all, a top of the line ASUS crosshair V. I installed it , hit the power button and click click boom, it sent my seasonic gold into short circuit protection. Took it out of the case and tried it again... click click etc. Fortunately , it didn't hurt any of the components I had installed on it in the process. I hope others have better luck than I did.


----------



## Krusher33

Is there a 63xx club? I'm just curious to know how high the OC has been on them...


----------



## stickg1

How do we feel about the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0? I have a guy that wants to buy my rig. I had it listed on craigslist a month ago with the FX-8150 and I told him I switched CPUs and he wants it even more now. With what hes going to pay I would like to rebuild with a 8350/8320 but I want to try a different board.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> How do we feel about the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0? I have a guy that wants to buy my rig. I had it listed on craigslist a month ago with the FX-8150 and I told him I switched CPUs and he wants it even more now. With what hes going to pay I would like to rebuild with a 8350/8320 but I want to try a different board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Yes I have. I have actually tried the M5A99FX Pro 2.0 (which is practically identical to the M5A99X 2.0) and it's a very good motherboard. I found the northbridge/VRMs heatsink cooling system was better than the one on the Gigabyte motherboard, probably mostly due to a slightly beefier heatsink on the northbridge and the existence of a heatpipe that the UD3 lacks. I have mentioned this a couple of times already, but I discovered two problems, the second of which forced me to return what was otherwise a perfect motherboard for the money:
> 1) The board does not support core-unlocking for the Phenom II X2 550BE I've been running just fine for 3 years on my old Gigabyte board. This was not a deal-breaker, because I'm planning to put the FX-8350 into it anyhow.
> 1) The board would not post with my bios-flashed Gigabyte Windforce 7950 graphics card. This was the deal-breaker for me. Even when I booted with the factory bios (which did work just fine) I found that even MSI Afterburner was unable to get the board up to even 1000MHz stable. This was only true on this Asus motherboard, and it was the same on two different M5A99FX Pro 2.0s. I don't fully understand why, but nothing I tried got my 7950 to run on the Asus board at even the modest overclock the 7970 bios gave me. So I'm going Gigabyte.
> So, unless you've got a bios-flashed AMD graphics card, or you plan to try to unlock cores on a Phenom II CPU, go ahead and consider the Asus M5A99x or M5A99FX boards. They've both got digital power (6+2 phases), and they feel like quality. Having said that, I am splurging on the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 1.1 due to my exact circumstances, requirements and the slot layout/chipset/VRM cooling. The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 1.1 is an excellent board as well, with the one caveat that, for me taste, the northbridge cooling is not really up to snuff for overclocking as it is out of the box. If you have no qualms about working with a hotter north bridge chip, and/or on a custom-cooling solution for it, go ahead and grab the Gigabyte.
> Good luck!


There you go read above

or if you can talk him into it keep your board I have my 990FXA-GD65 up for sale pm me if interested I even have another 8350 to bundle it with









unless he is overclocking.. then i prolly wouldn't buy my board

and look at this deal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371032


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I plan on going with a ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z matched with a FX-8350.
> I want to go all out here since the AMD boards are so much cheaper compared to intel. I just wanted to know if the Asus board is as solid as they are known to be or should i look at a Gigabyte counterpart ?


My 880 gigabyte board was solid with my PH II 965 but my CHVF Rv 1.xx with a 8150 and now an 8350 is the best board Ive ever owned. Im actually thinking about getting the CHVF-Z because of the two extra SATA ports


----------



## Krahe

Slightly ot, anybody given "Planetside 2" a go on these cpu's yet?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> Slightly ot, anybody given "Planetside 2" a go on these cpu's yet?


Not played that game but have played BF3 and Blackops2 on both chips and not had any problems so far. if i turn off v sync i average around 80-100 fps on ultra with a gtx 660ti SC


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

now i know it really doesnt matter but anyone ever find out why the AMD sabers don't have the dust shieldy thing but intels does?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go read above
> or if you can talk him into it keep your board I have my 990FXA-GD65 up for sale pm me if interested I even have another 8350 to bundle it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless he is overclocking.. then i prolly wouldn't buy my board
> and look at this deal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371032


So it looks like the M5A99FX Rev 2 would work fine for me. But since the 990FXA-UD3 is so cheap right now I could get that and a 8350 for cheaper than a 8320 and M5A99FX...

I might just do that. I can basically upgrade my chip, upgrade my case, and then have about $50 left-over to go towards a custom water-loop. That might be the way to go, I like the UD3 and I know how to use it. Maybe I'll just do that.

Oh yeah, and the guy doesn't know much about computers. He just wants a FX-8XX0 because his friend said it was awesome. That's probably why hes willing to pay almost retail prices for my used FX-8320, UD3, Samsung Wonder RAM, HEC case, and a Antec 620...


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> now i know it really doesnt matter but anyone ever find out why the AMD sabers don't have the dust shieldy thing but intels does?


Pretty sure it's just because it's older. Like the x58 sabertooth does not have one.

edit: actually I don't know, the x79 sabertooth does not have it either, only lga 1155 I think.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So it looks like the M5A99FX Rev 2 would work fine for me. But since the 990FXA-UD3 is so cheap right now I could get that and a 8350 for cheaper than a 8320 and M5A99FX...
> I might just do that. I can basically upgrade my chip, upgrade my case, and then have about $50 left-over to go towards a custom water-loop. That might be the way to go, I like the UD3 and I know how to use it. Maybe I'll just do that.
> Oh yeah, and the guy doesn't know much about computers. He just wants a FX-8XX0 because his friend said it was awesome. That's probably why hes willing to pay almost retail prices for my used FX-8320, UD3, Samsung Wonder RAM, HEC case, and a Antec 620...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Pretty sure it's just because it's older. Like the x58 sabertooth does not have one.
> edit: actually I don't know, the x79 sabertooth does not have it either, only lga 1155 I think.


hmm i like the Idea of it but would mod it slightly...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> So it looks like the M5A99FX Rev 2 would work fine for me. But since the 990FXA-UD3 is so cheap right now I could get that and a 8350 for cheaper than a 8320 and M5A99FX...
> I might just do that. I can basically upgrade my chip, upgrade my case, and then have about $50 left-over to go towards a custom water-loop. That might be the way to go, I like the UD3 and I know how to use it. Maybe I'll just do that.
> Oh yeah, and the guy doesn't know much about computers. He just wants a FX-8XX0 because his friend said it was awesome. That's probably why hes willing to pay almost retail prices for my used FX-8320, UD3, Samsung Wonder RAM, HEC case, and a Antec 620...


LOL, well let his "awesome buddy " keep talking.... then charge him retail +%10...J/k


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> LOL, well let his "awesome buddy " keep talking.... then charge him retail +%10...J/k


i have a deal to were he can make that kind of profit


----------



## stickg1

Yeah but then there is also a deal with "da tooth" where I can get the 8350, Sabertooth 2.0, and 8GB of decent RAM for $396...Throw in a $70 case and I'm right where I want to be. I'm so tired of this case I have now. I cut it up and made it cooler than it was but its still kind of lame. It's so narrow I can barely fit anything in there. I got it for free from a friend so its not THAT bad but still. I could do better. And especially if I want to go custom loop I need something better.

Anyone have any suggestions on a mid tower case that could comfortably fit a 240mm rad then pop over to this thread and help me out!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1329704/looking-for-50-100-mid-tower-atx-to-comfortably-fit-240mm-rad-with-push-pull-fans/0_30#post_18656219


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah but then there is also a deal with "da tooth" where I can get the 8350, Sabertooth 2.0, and 8GB of decent RAM for $396...Throw in a $70 case and I'm right where I want to be. I'm so tired of this case I have now. I cut it up and made it cooler than it was but its still kind of lame. It's so narrow I can barely fit anything in there. I got it for free from a friend so its not THAT bad but still. I could do better. And especially if I want to go custom loop I need something better.
> Anyone have any suggestions on a mid tower case that could comfortably fit a 240mm rad then pop over to this thread and help me out!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1329704/looking-for-50-100-mid-tower-atx-to-comfortably-fit-240mm-rad-with-push-pull-fans/0_30#post_18656219


I have a Zulman z7 just laying around

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235024

Sid panel supports 2x 140mm fans


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah but then there is also a deal with "da tooth" where I can get the 8350, Sabertooth 2.0, and 8GB of decent RAM for $396...Throw in a $70 case and I'm right where I want to be. I'm so tired of this case I have now. I cut it up and made it cooler than it was but its still kind of lame. It's so narrow I can barely fit anything in there. I got it for free from a friend so its not THAT bad but still. I could do better. And especially if I want to go custom loop I need something better.
> Anyone have any suggestions on a mid tower case that could comfortably fit a 240mm rad then pop over to this thread and help me out!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1329704/looking-for-50-100-mid-tower-atx-to-comfortably-fit-240mm-rad-with-push-pull-fans/0_30#post_18656219


If you like something a bit different, I was really surprised how much I liked this case when I reviewed it.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_snow_edition_review/
and Aa 240mm rad fits nicely up top


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If you like something a bit different, I was really surprised how much I liked this case when I reviewed it.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_snow_edition_review/


that is beautiful case
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Products.aspx?S=1410

not a horrible price but i would go full tower for that much
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133201


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is beautiful case


I know. I really expected to hate it LOL. But it turns out to be very tasfully done ...white color, side 'armor' and all.

*****oops, the one I put up is a full tower, my bad







its just the white version. everything I put next to my now 103 pound Cosmos II looks like a mid-tower.****


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I really like my haf although i thought about a modding a window on the side


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I really like my haf although i thought about a modding a window on the side


Thats a touch cut if you are using a dremel







or at least I am assuming its like the side of the 932. I modded a window in my 932 a while back and that is some thick steel they use on those side panels.
I have a brand new NZXT Switch 810 sitting around doing nothing. those have a lot of WC'ing potential as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats a touch cut if you are using a dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at least I am assuming its like the side of the 932. I modded a window in my 932 a while back and that is some thick steel they use on those side panels.
> I have a brand new Swithc 810 sitting around doing nothing. those have a lot of WC'ing potential as well.


i need more play money lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> Slightly ot, anybody given "Planetside 2" a go on these cpu's yet?


A while back, yes.


----------



## Solders18

got my 8350 today but could only put it in and turn it on before i had to head to my parents for the weekend. Its from batch 1237 with a VID of 1.3875. hopefully it will overclock better than the 8320 i had. But it will have to wait till sunday







at least i can remote it so i can still play


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Is there a record of batch numbers yet.. I know this was asked before but i think was skipped over


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is there a record of batch numbers yet.. I know this was asked before but i think was skipped over


I asked a little while ago but the answer was no. i think it should be added to the list of this thread


----------



## Red1776

Not yet , but you might want to stake out this site, they seem to get that info first many times.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ( the packaging looked like godzilla had played raquetball with them)


I practically spit food at my wife while we were eating in a restaurant when I read that! LOL literally!

So, what you're trying to say is that there were subtle signs of mishandling on the box when you got it?









I've never heard it put so graphically.


----------



## sdlvx

So guys, I'm wondering. Is the 1.55v max on the vcore a real number or is it something people just say? I am on my opteron 165 system at my parent's house and I was looking for maximum vcore, and there's a thread on XS with people running them close to 1.7v for two years with no issues. There's lots of people saying, "never go over 1.55v on your opty 165!" all over the internet but no one actually has any proof or experience with anything higher.

I'm quite curious, my RS 360 can handle 1.6v easily when I don't OC the CPUNB. I could probably even go higher. I was at 5.18ghz no probs at 1.6v and temps were fine, but I had mem and CPUNB and HTlink majorly underclocked so my performance stank.

EDIT: Unless anyone steps forward with a definitive "you will toast your chip" I think I'm gonna do it and buy a spare FX 8350 with Christmas money in case I do toast it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ( the packaging looked like godzilla had played raquetball with them)
> 
> 
> 
> I practically spit food at my wife while we were eating in a restaurant when I read that! LOL literally!
> 
> So, what you're trying to say is that there were subtle signs of mishandling on the box when you got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard it put so graphically.
Click to expand...

OMG that was funny!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Not yet , but you might want to stake out this site, they seem to get that info first many times.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html


what section would that info be under? i looked at the 8150 figuring it would be more likely to have the database


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> So guys, I'm wondering. Is the 1.55v max on the vcore a real number or is it something people just say? I am on my opteron 165 system at my parent's house and I was looking for maximum vcore, and there's a thread on XS with people running them close to 1.7v for two years with no issues. There's lots of people saying, "never go over 1.55v on your opty 165!" all over the internet but no one actually has any proof or experience with anything higher.
> I'm quite curious, my RS 360 can handle 1.6v easily when I don't OC the CPUNB. I could probably even go higher. I was at 5.18ghz no probs at 1.6v and temps were fine, but I had mem and CPUNB and HTlink majorly underclocked so my performance stank.
> EDIT: Unless anyone steps forward with a definitive "you will toast your chip" I think I'm gonna do it and buy a spare FX 8350 with Christmas money in case I do toast it. What do you guys think?


The 1.55v comes from AMD
Now the obvious part:
The obvious warranty void, and you need to have the cooling to go with it.


----------



## JMatzelle3

I have a question i have read other places that AMD has cut the rest of there FX cpu line? Is this true i love amd and want to go with amd but i was wondering?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> I have a question i have read other places that AMD has cut the rest of there FX cpu line? Is this true i love amd and want to go with amd but i was wondering?


That was a story @ semi-accurate
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/11/19/amd-kills-off-big-cores-kaveri-steamroller-and-excavator/

They reported that the ' big cores' were done with Vishera, then a couple hours later said AMD contacted them and said that it was not true and Kaveri and steamroller etc were on track. the story has an update on the bottom of the story.

Quote:


> what section would that info be under? i looked at the 8150 figuring it would be more likely to have the database


It shows up as a link if they get the batch info if I remember correctly, and it's not for all chips. I believe it's the only place I have seen that has gathered that info, but it's been a while. I have been checking it every week because I want that info as well to see the difference in binning.


----------



## JMatzelle3

Thank god i have been a huge amd fan and love there price now i can do my Asus Republic of gamers build with my evga power supply


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> I practically spit food at my wife while we were eating in a restaurant when I read that! LOL literally!
> So, what you're trying to say is that there were subtle signs of mishandling on the box when you got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard it put so graphically.


Subtle? hmmm It seems I may have understated things to a certain degree. Yes , it was most disappointing to see the box containing my ASUS 6970 arrive in the shape of a banana , looking rather like someone had partially peeled back one end and decided " I'm no longer in the mood for banana " and simply abandoned it.
It's a three slot card and the box they shipped it in wasn't even large enough to properly close with it inside, It was BULGING.
I was sure the card was messed up, but I tried it anyway. It ran fine , but very warm , the heatsink had been knocked around enough that it wasnt making good contact. Which i was able to correct.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The 1.55v comes from AMD
> Now the obvious part:
> The obvious warranty void, and you need to have the cooling to go with it.


I mean no disrespect because I think you're a cool guy and all, but AMD has said 1.55v for 90nm and 32nm. That makes absolutely no sense at all. I thought every node shrink was supposed to be a .1v decrease in max vcore.

Part of what I'm getting at is I'm curious if anyone is interested in seeing if running higher voltage than 1.55v makes a huge difference or not with degradation. I don't care about warranty. The way I see it is that I have the money to buy a new one and AMD could probably use some money. Anyways, FX 8350 is $199 at NCIXUS, no more newegg tax. http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I mean no disrespect because I think you're a cool guy and all, but AMD has said 1.55v for 90nm and 32nm. That makes absolutely no sense at all. I thought every node shrink was supposed to be a .1v decrease in max vcore.
> Part of what I'm getting at is I'm curious if anyone is interested in seeing if running higher voltage than 1.55v makes a huge difference or not with degradation. I don't care about warranty. The way I see it is that I have the money to buy a new one and AMD could probably use some money. Anyways, FX 8350 is $199 at NCIXUS, no more newegg tax. http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD


I am not trying to talk you into doing anything with your chip, but that is the info I got with my review chip.

***insert disclaimer here again


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The 1.55v comes from AMD
> Now the obvious part:
> The obvious warranty void, and you need to have the cooling to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean no disrespect because I think you're a cool guy and all, but AMD has said 1.55v for 90nm and 32nm. That makes absolutely no sense at all. I thought every node shrink was supposed to be a .1v decrease in max vcore.
> 
> Part of what I'm getting at is I'm curious if anyone is interested in seeing if running higher voltage than 1.55v makes a huge difference or not with degradation. I don't care about warranty. The way I see it is that I have the money to buy a new one and AMD could probably use some money. Anyways, FX 8350 is $199 at NCIXUS, no more newegg tax. http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD
Click to expand...

There we go. Wanna save AMD? Everyone buys 2. One for suicide, one for general use.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I mean no disrespect because I think you're a cool guy and all, but AMD has said 1.55v for 90nm and 32nm. That makes absolutely no sense at all. I thought every node shrink was supposed to be a .1v decrease in max vcore.
> Part of what I'm getting at is I'm curious if anyone is interested in seeing if running higher voltage than 1.55v makes a huge difference or not with degradation. I don't care about warranty. The way I see it is that I have the money to buy a new one and AMD could probably use some money. Anyways, FX 8350 is $199 at NCIXUS, no more newegg tax. http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD


Could be due to changes in the way manufacturing processes are developed since the days of 90nm. Smaller doesn't necessarily mean more fragile. For instance, Ivy Bridge is far tougher and less prone to degradation than Sandy Bridge. Although I'd never want to run 1.55v, it seems like up to 1.5v is reasonably safe unless you're looking to keep it for 5+ years.


----------



## Krahe

I have had my 8350 @ 1.68v on the UD7 rev 1.0, if it caused issues i haven't noticed, tbh I'm getting better clocks on the UD3 with LLC


----------



## sliverstorm

Hey guys, I'm still twiddling with the various settings in my BIOS, but I wanted to check in and see if anyone knows what the best frequency achieved so far on the FX8350 without crossing Vcore = 1.5V.

Or, well, if 1.5V is too high, tell me now









Anyway, I'm running @ 5.2GHz on air right now. It's pretty stable, and temps are not an issue yet- I don't think I've gone past 50C in single-threaded loads- so I wanna try and go faster. Still twiddling with DIGI+ and such, but it would be great to know what others have achieved!









(It's probably in this thread somewhere, but this thread is approaching 400 pages...)


----------



## wolvers

1.5v is fine, if anything it's pretty low for 5.2ghz have you done any proper stress testing?


----------



## stickg1

What would be a better move? Crosshair V Formula-Z and 8320 or Sabertooth 2.0 and 8350? I'm leaning towards the Sabertooth because it comes with free RAM.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What would be a better move? Crosshair V Formula-Z and 8320 or Sabertooth 2.0 and 8350? I'm leaning towards the Sabertooth because it comes with free RAM.


Not had any experience with those boards so cant say, but what i can say is go with the 8350 rather than 8320 if budget isnt an issue. Better vcore for the same overclocks and less heat


----------



## Covert_Death

sabertooth with free RAM and an 8350 in my opinion.... an 8320 won't clock as high as an 8350 no matter what, especially at the same voltage but as long as your board is good (like the R2.0) you should be able to get pretty far, free ram would seal the deal for me


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What would be a better move? Crosshair V Formula-Z and 8320 or *Sabertooth 2.0 and 8350*? I'm leaning towards the Sabertooth because it comes with free RAM.


Sabertooth + 8350 + Free Ram -> Hell Yes


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There we go. Wanna save AMD? Everyone buys 2. One for suicide, one for general use.


This is OCN - suicide IS general use


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not had any experience with those boards so cant say, but what i can say is go with the 8350 rather than 8320 if budget isnt an issue. Better vcore for the same overclocks and less heat


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> sabertooth with free RAM and an 8350 in my opinion.... an 8320 won't clock as high as an 8350 no matter what, especially at the same voltage but as long as your board is good (like the R2.0) you should be able to get pretty far, free ram would seal the deal for me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sabertooth + 8350 + Free Ram -> Hell Yes


Yeah I suppose its a no brainer then. I will need the RAM anyway unless I want to be stuck on my 4GB 1333MHz kit until next payday. Although that RAM is completely stable at 1600MHz it is only rated for 1333 9-9-9-24. 2x2GB as I found out is just not quite enough for my usage, I run out fairly often.

Anyway, I can sell my 8320, UD3, 8GB Samsung kit, crappy case, and Antec Kuhler and replace it with a 8350, Sabertooth R2.0, 8GB G.Skill kit, and a $75-$100 case of my choice for nothing. I will have to buy cooling though and I will likely be on stock cooling for a week until I can shell out for the 240mm + 120mm custom loop I plan on using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This is OCN - suicide IS general use


Lol yeah, seriously...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I suppose its a no brainer then. I will need the RAM anyway unless I want to be stuck on my 4GB 1333MHz kit until next payday. Although that RAM is completely stable at 1600MHz it is only rated for 1333 9-9-9-24. 2x2GB as I found out is just not quite enough for my usage, I run out fairly often.
> Anyway, I can sell my 8320, UD3, 8GB Samsung kit, crappy case, and Antec Kuhler and replace it with a 8350, Sabertooth R2.0, 8GB G.Skill kit, and a $75-$100 case of my choice for nothing. *I will have to buy cooling though and I will likely be on stock cooling for a week until I can shell out for the 240mm + 120mm custom loop I plan on using.*
> Lol yeah, seriously...


It would be nice to see Overclocking results on that stock cooler with a board such as the Sabertooth. Some people stating 60 Celsius on stock settings while gaming just seems crazy. Only 1 more day till Black Friday. I'll be pretty upset if all the Sabertooths get sold out.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliverstorm*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm still twiddling with the various settings in my BIOS, but I wanted to check in and see if anyone knows what the best frequency achieved so far on the FX8350 without crossing Vcore = 1.5V.
> 
> Or, well, if 1.5V is too high, tell me now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm running @ 5.2GHz on air right now. It's pretty stable, and temps are not an issue yet- I don't think I've gone past 50C in single-threaded loads- so I wanna try and go faster. Still twiddling with DIGI+ and such, but it would be great to know what others have achieved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's probably in this thread somewhere, but this thread is approaching 400 pages...)


List is in the OP...


----------



## Stealthman80

8350 checking in, Just installed her wooot!


----------



## yappy

Just installed, wooot !

- What is max core temps for this processor ?


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yappy*
> 
> Just installed, wooot !
> - What is max core temps for this processor ?


62c


----------



## ComputerRestore

My local computer store (130km's away) finally has some Piledrivers in stock. Just in time for Black Friday deals. Will be heading there tomorrow to find a 8320 and Sabertooth. (and maybe a fancy case)


----------



## JMatzelle3

Whats the chances i have to update the motherboard bios if i get the 8350 and crosshair V Formula.

Since i don't have another chip to do it on


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Whats the chances i have to update the motherboard bios if i get the 8350 and crosshair V Formula.
> 
> Since i don't have another chip to do it on


just download it on the computer you are on onto a usb drive so then when you get the board if you have to update it you are ready. i would imagine that it would come with fx compatible bios though


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Whats the chances i have to update the motherboard bios if i get the 8350 and crosshair V Formula.
> Since i don't have another chip to do it on


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?1142-How-to-use-ASUS-ROG-USB-BIOS-Flashback


----------



## JMatzelle3

Only the Z has bios flashback and they are not carried at microcenter


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Only the Z has bios flashback and they are not carried at microcenter


ops, my bad, used to everyone getting the Z


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> got my 8350 today but could only put it in and turn it on before i had to head to my parents for the weekend. Its from batch 1237 with a VID of 1.3875. hopefully it will overclock better than the 8320 i had. But it will have to wait till sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least i can remote it so i can still play


My FX-8350 has the same batch number: "1237". Is there a database setup yet to start trying to figure out any overclocking patterns for batches? I know there are many more variables, such as cooling, temps, etc. which play an important role, but eventually, it would be nice to compile said database.

Still waiting for the word that my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 has arrived.


----------



## JMatzelle3

God i am so sick of this idk what to get AMD FX 8350 with asus m5a99fx r2.0 or Intel i5 3570k with z77 GD65 i have been using amd for a long time and idk


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> God i am so sick of this idk what to get AMD FX 8350 with asus m5a99fx r2.0 or Intel i5 3570k with z77 GD65 i have been using amd for a long time and idk


well the 8350 is going to outperform the i5


----------



## JMatzelle3

Even at stock? for gaming?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Even at stock? for gaming?


the 8350's are even with i7 3770's. i didn't look at price but i would think 8350 is cheaper


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> God i am so sick of this idk what to get AMD FX 8350 with asus m5a99fx r2.0 or Intel i5 3570k with z77 GD65 i have been using amd for a long time and idk


I was considering nearly the same thing, but between 3770k and FX 8350 because I needed the multi-thread.

The way I saw it was this. The single thread applications that I wait for are pretty much non-existent. The multi-thread programs I wait on are all over the place.

Yes, the FX is behind in games with the same GPU, but when you overclock that gap is going to disappear or close massively. Plus, by the time you reach stock Intel Bridge performance, you don't see much scaling at all in games when you overclock the Intel bridges: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2012/05/01/intel-core-i5-3570k-cpu-review/6 50% clockspeed increase for less than 20% increase in performance. Definitely reaching GPU bottleneck status at that point.

That, and overclocking the Intels is boring. You pretty much raise the multiplier and the vcore and that's it. The FX is a ton of fun to overclock and if you enjoy overclocking, the single thread performance hit is definitely worth it just for the fun. I'm still tweaking my chip and I've been tweaking it nearly every day for over nearly a month.


----------



## JMatzelle3

I am just scared that amd will go out of bussiness









I might get the 8350 with Sabertooth R2.0


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> I am just scared that amd will go out of bussiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get the 8350 with Sabertooth R2.0


what does that have to do with you buying a chip now? thats a good reason for you TO buy AMD. help them out and try to get people to go amd route.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> I am just scared that amd will go out of bussiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get the 8350 with Sabertooth R2.0


Even if AMD somehow did manage to go out of business (which I highly doubt, someone would buy them from somewhere, look at their fabs, someone bought them and they were ****ed), it's not like AMD CPUs would suddenly stop working.

And we live in an Intel world now. You don't simply buy a new CPU and put it in your motherboard and see substantial performance gains when a new generation of CPUs comes out. You pretty much have to buy a motherboard + CPU regardless of what happens. And, worst case scenario if AMD does go out of business, you just buy an Intel board and CPU and move on. I mean, hell, if you saw that one article, you might have to buy a CPU + motherboard since Intel is contemplating switching to soldered on CPUs.

But I'm going to go on one of my angry rants about how everyone goes, "imagine what would happen if AMD went out of business, x86 CPUs would suck!" and then I rant about how x86 performance from 2004 netburst single core p4 to core i7 920 in 2008 is a hell of a lot bigger jump than quad core i7 920 in 2008 to i7 3770k in 2012. And about how you have to pay for the privilege to overclock your CPU with a K version, even though it's been free for 30+ years. And how sockets change all the time. And how a 91mm^2 i3 chip is being sold for $129. And how Intel just cuts features off of lower tier chips (like virtualization). The x86 market is already ****, if you waited 4 years after buying a p4 system in 2004 you had a damn good reason to upgrade in 2008 to a core system. If you bought an i7 920 in 2008, you have almost no reason to upgrade to i7 3770k 4 years later in 2012 unless you want to do something like me. Compilng Blender on Gentoo to use FMA and all that fun stuff and cut the render time on my benchmark file from close to 3 minutes on my 4ghz i7 920 to 50 seconds on 5ghz FX 8350 with FMA4 and stuff (yes, it really is almost 3 times faster at Blender rendering than my Intel i7 920 at 4ghz when the FX 8350 uses FMA4 and all the other good CFLAGS from the gentoo wiki and GCC 4.6+). But you don't see anyone taking advantage of those instructions and you just see AMD getting clobbered in benchmarks like SuperPI and unpatched versions of Skyrim that love x87 instructions because the majority of review sites are **** and ran by people who want to bend over for whoever gives them free silicon, and Nvidia and Intel just love to throw in a free handjob when they get done with review sites. Not all of them are bad, but a ton of them are.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> 8350 checking in, Just installed her wooot!


Hey Stealthman, I see you're in Ottawa, too. Just wanting to compare notes. Where do you get your computer parts? Do you know of any other decent stores besides Canada Computers for parts?


----------



## Stoffie

Ok thought I would share my overclock experience so far overclocking my 8350, I have found that if you are running a crosshair v f z make sure vrm spread spectrum is disabled in in the digi + options. I hit a stability wall at 4.7ghz at 1.4v. 4.8 would not be stable come hell or high water. I even had my nb up to 1.35v and CPU nb at 1.4v would not help. I enabled the spread spectrum because it says it improves stability we it doesn't.

I am trying for 4.9 now and have found so far that it is important to up you mobo nb voltage and your CPU nb, by doing this I got 4.8 stable with 1.44 vcore I have not added vdda as I was worried it was causing an issue but it wasn't so I'll try that if I can't get 4.9 stable

I hope this helps anyone who is struggling.


----------



## Stoffie

to the guy who was having a go at solders18 for saying the 3770k is equal to the 8350, price for performance he is not far off being right, if you base it on a motherboard and of equal quality and processor the 8350 is substantially cheaper...

I base my argument on what I want from a motherboard and what I have bought, so basically what it would cost me to have what I currently have from an Intel perspective. I only buy the ASUS Formula boards to have the option to run trifire if needed so to get an Intel pc it would cost me:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-540-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2261

£319.99

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-417-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=567

£259.99

So £579.98

Or you can go AMD like I did and get the following:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-336-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825

£149.99

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-461-AS

£183.98

So £333.97

That's £246.01 difference, you can't tell me that the 3770K is going to give me 70% more performance on Single and multithreaded apps?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> to the guy who was having a go at solders18 for saying the 3770k is equal to the 8350, price for performance he is not far off being right, if you base it on a motherboard and of equal quality and processor the 8350 is substantially cheaper...
> I base my argument on what I want from a motherboard and what I have bought, so basically what it would cost me to have what I currently have from an Intel perspective. I only buy the ASUS Formula boards to have the option to run trifire if needed so to get an Intel pc it would cost me:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-540-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=2261
> £319.99
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-417-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=567
> £259.99
> So £579.98
> Or you can go AMD like I did and get the following:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-336-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825
> £149.99
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-461-AS
> £183.98
> So £333.97
> That's £246.01 difference, you can't tell me that the 3770K is going to give me 70% more performance on Single and multithreaded apps?


30% - 50% clock for clock. Single threaded
20% - 40% clock for clock in Multi threaded.
However your in Europe i do not know pricing there.

And you have to have a brand... of ROG Asus boards... you do not need a highend board to OC IB..
IB will hit the same clocks on a 100$ board as it will a 400$ board.. Intels Z77 Chip set is that much better...
Excluding LN2 overclocking.

Tri fire? there are much Cheaper boards then the ROG that run Tri fire.. and with PCi-e 3.0 bandwidth.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-387-GI This one runs 16x16x or 8x8x8x8x pci-e 3.0.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 30% - 50% clock for clock. Single threaded
> 20% - 40% clock for clock in Multi threaded.
> However your in Europe i do not know pricing there.
> And you have to have a brand... of ROG Asus boards... you do not need a highend board to OC IB..
> IB will hit the same clocks on a 100$ board as it will a 400$ board.. Intels Z77 Chip set is that much better...
> Excluding LN2 overclocking.
> Tri fire? there are much Cheaper boards then the ROG that run Tri fire.. and with PCi-e 3.0 bandwidth.
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-387-GI This one runs 16x16x or 8x8x8x8x pci-e 3.0.
> And Please if somebody attacks me with nonsense i will post 8 pages of benchmarks to back my claims up.. so do not bother.


So my point stands if you insist on having the best quality motherboards, which I do because I believe the motherboard is the single most important component in a rig, then performance per pound the 8350 is the better choice.

I would never recommend below the quality of a UD3 mobo and personally I would never buy less than a UD5 or a sabretooth and on all of those mentioned boards you can get a very good overclock just look at the beginning of this thread...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> So my point stands if you insist on having the best quality motherboards, which I do because I believe the motherboard is the single most important component in a rig, then performance per pound the 8350 is the better choice.
> I would never recommend below the quality of a UD3 mobo and personally I would never buy less than a UD5 or a sabretooth and on all of those mentioned boards you can get a very good overclock just look at the beginning of this thread...


You do not get what im saying.

Intel's Z77 chip set MB is not so important You will get the Same Overclock with a 100$ board as you will with a 400$ board.. it is not so with AM3 + however.

Also in the States you can get a 3770k for 229$ at MC Fry's and Best buy "price match"

And a 3570k for 169$ in all the same stores.

Example.. this will overclock just as well as this

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z77A-G45 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($113.41 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $413.40
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-23 06:35 EST-0500)_

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($366.18 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $666.17
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-23 06:35 EST-0500)_

And the mother board is not the most important thing in your rig.... Your Power supply is by a long shot.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> My FX-8350 has the same batch number: "1237". Is there a database setup yet to start trying to figure out any overclocking patterns for batches? I know there are many more variables, such as cooling, temps, etc. which play an important role, but eventually, it would be nice to compile said database.
> Still waiting for the word that my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 has arrived.


I've had batch 1236 and 1237 FX-8320s so far. The 1237 had a stock vid of 1.4v but overclocks a little better, or atleast lower temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> well the 8350 is going to outperform the i5


Not in single-theaded apps and most games. I love my AMD chips but this is just not completely true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Even at stock? for gaming?


See above,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> I am just scared that amd will go out of bussiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get the 8350 with Sabertooth R2.0


AMD will not go out of business for a long time. They supply a lot of OEM chips and do very well in other areas aside from desktop enthusiast chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 30% - 50% clock for clock. Single threaded
> 20% - 40% clock for clock in Multi threaded.
> However your in Europe i do not know pricing there.
> And you have to have a brand... of ROG Asus boards... you do not need a highend board to OC IB..
> IB will hit the same clocks on a 100$ board as it will a 400$ board.. Intels Z77 Chip set is that much better...
> Excluding LN2 overclocking.
> Tri fire? there are much Cheaper boards then the ROG that run Tri fire.. and with PCi-e 3.0 bandwidth.
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-387-GI This one runs 16x16x or 8x8x8x8x pci-e 3.0.
> And Please if somebody attacks me with nonsense i will post 8 pages of benchmarks to back my claims up.. so do not bother.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You do not get what im saying.
> Intel's Z77 chip set MB is not so important You will get the Same Overclock with a 100$ board as you will with a 400$ board.. it is not so with AM3 + however.
> Also in the States you can get a 3770k for 229$ at MC Fry's and Best buy "price match"
> And a 3570k for 169$ in all the same stores.


I hate to agree with this dude because I find him annoying and intrusive. It's true though, if you just want to game and dont really like to tinker, then an i5 ivy bridge and a $100-$125 Z77 board is probably the way to go. I will tell you that its no fun to overclock and you will be done in about 20 minutes. The performance is pretty good though. You don't need a badass mobo to overclock and Ivy. Whereas you benefit from a more expensive mobo with the Vishera chips. It's an enthusiast market and all of use AMD enthusiasts know what we want. We want Vishera because most of us had AM3+ boards, it performs great, and its reasonably priced. If I were buying a new system to play games and browse, and not spend any time overclocking, then it would be an Ivy bridge. I like to tinker and thats why I go AMD. Besides when the game I play already gets 75FPS with Vishera, I dont care if I get 80FPS with Ivy, as long as its over 60 I'm good.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> Just ignore/report him and move on, there is a lot of useful info in this thread and it has helped many, lets not let it get derailed into a fan debate, there is enough of those on OCN already.


+1....lot of infos but tbh...what a big salad! not easy to find detailed guidance, answers and tweaks


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I've had batch 1236 and 1237 FX-8320s so far. The 1237 had a stock vid of 1.4v but overclocks a little better, or atleast lower temps.
> Not in single-theaded apps and most games. I love my AMD chips but this is just not completely true.
> See above,
> AMD will not go out of business for a long time. They supply a lot of OEM chips and do very well in other areas aside from desktop enthusiast chips.
> I hate to agree with this dude because I find him annoying and intrusive. It's true though, if you just want to game and dont really like to tinker, then an i5 ivy bridge and a $100-$125 Z77 board is probably the way to go. I will tell you that its no fun to overclock and you will be done in about 20 minutes. The performance is pretty good though. You don't need a badass mobo to overclock and Ivy. Whereas you benefit from a more expensive mobo with the Vishera chips. It's an enthusiast market and all of use AMD enthusiasts know what we want. We want Vishera because most of us had AM3+ boards, it performs great, and its reasonably priced. If I were buying a new system to play games and browse, and not spend any time overclocking, then it would be an Ivy bridge. I like to tinker and thats why I go AMD. Besides when the game I play already gets 75FPS with Vishera, I dont care if I get 80FPS with Ivy, as long as its over 60 I'm good.


I don't disagree that new builds or pure gaming builds are likely best with Intel in mind (some cases those A10-5700's are pretty appealing for general purpose workstations), but I do disagree with the notion that Vishera has no place, especially when you have so many who have am3+ boards already and you have deals like this:

8350 for 189$
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD&promoid=1030

It's to much to spend all the time to sell 990fx board/ buy Intel board/ wait for 3770k deal, and then wipe/reload (especially us devs which could take days to get all the development software back on and activated), when you can spend a tiny bit, and hold off until haswell comes out or steamroller and see what the next gen offers. So the time is money equation also equates to being an effector on decision, for those who run little software and a few games, this issue is minor, I however am not one of those people.

Also there is always the notion that some people might use more than 2 full speed sata3 6gbps drives (like me) and buying a 300dollar raid card to support those drives when the 990fx boards already do it (z77 chipset only supports 2, rest are sata2, external marvel controllers are not very reliable for heavy workloads and data loss is not cool so they do not count) would just be more budget that doesn't work out for a minor upgrade, this was actually one of the bigger reasons I caved on sticking with my 990fx and NOT going ivy (besides the haswell is out in march thing).


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> You do not get what im saying.
> Intel's Z77 chip set MB is not so important You will get the Same Overclock with a 100$ board as you will with a 400$ board.. it is not so with AM3 + however.
> Also in the States you can get a 3770k for 229$ at MC Fry's and Best buy "price match"
> And a 3570k for 169$ in all the same stores.
> Example.. this will overclock just as well as this
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z77A-G45 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($113.41 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $413.40
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-23 06:35 EST-0500)_
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Extreme EATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($366.18 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $666.17
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-23 06:35 EST-0500)_
> And the mother board is not the most important thing in your rig.... Your Power supply is by a long shot.


I am getting what you are saying dropping the price of the motherboard gets you a cheaper option but a UD3 is $99 on newegg and has some of the best overclocks on this forum so you don't have to have the best motherboard with vishera either, my argument was that if you insist on the best motherboard AMD is an excellent alternative.

Anyway like others have said this is an owners club to learn things about vishera not discussing Intel products that the majority of Vishera owners don't really care about...


----------



## Alatar

I think everyone has had their say on the 3770K issue. Let's get back on topic here.


----------



## Stoffie

If I can be the first to get back on topic

My latest stable overclock...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2592020

I have got this stable with IBT and AMD Overdrive... currently trying for 5 ghz will provide proof once stable


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> If I can be the first to get back on topic
> My latest stable overclock...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2592020
> I have got this stable with IBT and AMD Overdrive... currently trying for 5 ghz will provide proof once stable


Not too bad, timings are a bit lose memory wise, is that to maintain stability due to fsb increase?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Not too bad, timings are a bit lose memory wise, is that to maintain stability due to fsb increase?


No its just bad ram, its corsair vengence 1866 and the only timings that work at 1866 are those, if i drop to 1600 i can get 8 8 8 24.

I had the fsb as high as 300 but as i said it might have been ok but i had vrm spread spectrum enabled which made everythig unstable


----------



## Sukoshi

was looking at getting the 8350 i should right currently i own the 8120 so far its held up nicely OC'd and all


----------



## Sukoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> No its just bad ram, its corsair vengence 1866 and the only timings that work at 1866 are those, if i drop to 1600 i can get 8 8 8 24.
> I had the fsb as high as 300 but as i said it might have been ok but i had vrm spread spectrum enabled which made everythig unstable


thats not high for HTT?


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukoshi*
> 
> was looking at getting the 8350 i should right currently i own the 8120 so far its held up nicely OC'd and all


Well if your looking at an 8350, us.ncix.com has it for 189 right now, and that likely wont last long.


----------



## Sukoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Well if your looking at an 8350, us.ncix.com has it for 189 right now, and that likely wont last long.


thx black friday deal 199


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukoshi*
> 
> thx black friday deal 199


$189, needs the promoid in the link ;p
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD&promoid=1030


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Even at stock? for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> the 8350's are even with i7 3770's. i didn't look at price but i would think 8350 is cheaper
Click to expand...

if have nothing good to say then don't say anything at all.
(speaking about commenting on the ludicrous statement)


----------



## kzone75

Something to do this weekend..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> If I can be the first to get back on topic
> My latest stable overclock...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2592020
> I have got this stable with IBT and AMD Overdrive... currently trying for 5 ghz will provide proof once stable
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad, timings are a bit lose memory wise, is that to maintain stability due to fsb increase?
Click to expand...

This will be a reoccurring theme with the Corsair Vengeance kits.

However, I grabbed these last night for just $100: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231490


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> Even at stock? for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> the 8350's are even with i7 3770's. i didn't look at price but i would think 8350 is cheaper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if have nothing good to say then don't say anything at all.
> (speaking about commenting on the ludicrous statement)
Click to expand...

Depending on the task, the 8350 does lay waste to the 3770k. Just not for anything 99% of users here do.


----------



## Stealthman80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Hey Stealthman, I see you're in Ottawa, too. Just wanting to compare notes. Where do you get your computer parts? Do you know of any other decent stores besides Canada Computers for parts?


ahaa oh hey man, umm yeah pccyber is gone, sprint computers is gone, theres a lot of little mom and pop shops but the prices cant even touch rbc or Canada computers so that pretty much leaves RBComputing in bells corners and Canada Computers. I get everything at canada computers theres really no reason not to...best prices and mostly always have stock...though they JUST got the new cpus 2 days ago..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Something to do this weekend..


testing out thermal paste and temps.....
I hope to read about results and findings...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

HA so im getting a free upgrade from MSI from the GD65 to the GD80 nifty


----------



## kzone75

I can already tell that my Noctua NT-H1 is not good at all. Like clay. You need a knife to cut it. I don't think it's supposed to be like that.

I just need to find a good way to test them. , I suppose there are a lot of reviews and tests on the interwebz already. But I want to test it on my own.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> testing out thermal paste and temps.....
> I hope to read about results and findings...


I love looking at that and then thinking.. if this didn't deal with computers that could be really bad


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I can already tell that my Noctua NT-H1 is not good at all. Like clay. You need a knife to cut it. I don't think it's supposed to be like that.
> I just need to find a good way to test them. , I suppose there are a lot of reviews and tests on the interwebz already. But I want to test it on my own.


+1 for IRL results


----------



## kzone75

I showed that pic to a friend earlier. He was like "when did you start using drugs"..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> testing out thermal paste and temps.....
> I hope to read about results and findings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at that and then thinking.. if this didn't deal with computers that could be really bad
Click to expand...


----------



## Stoffie

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2592257

got this stable on overdrive and ibt, voltage high I know but is it dangerous?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5017870


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sukoshi*
> 
> thx black friday deal 199
> 
> 
> 
> $189, needs the promoid in the link ;p
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=76932&vpn=FD8350FRHKBOX&manufacture=AMD&promoid=1030
Click to expand...

i cannot resist it.



actually went for the $162 8320 from tigerdirect


----------



## zvonexp

Hi, did u have problems with vDrop on Vishera CPU ? I buyed AMD FX 8320 & MSI 990FXA-GD80 but so much vDrop .. i put 1.45 and drops on 1.39 .. always drop 0.50


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> Hi, did u have problems with vDrop on Vishera CPU ? I buyed AMD FX 8320 & MSI 990FXA-GD80 but so much vDrop .. i put 1.45 and drops on 1.39 .. always drop 0.50


yeah my issue with the GD65 was that Id set it to lets say 1.45 and it would show after boot at 1.43 then drop down to 1.41-1.39


----------



## zvonexp

how to fix that


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I've had batch 1236 and 1237 FX-8320s so far. The 1237 had a stock vid of 1.4v but overclocks a little better, or atleast lower temps.


Good know. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> AMD will not go out of business for a long time. They supply a lot of OEM chips and do very well in other areas aside from desktop enthusiast chips.


Agreed. AMD will not be going out of business for several reasons. One is that the x86 license they have is extremely valuable. It only exists due to some quirks of fate back in the early 1980s, when IBM insisted Intel had to provide a second company with a license to produce x86 processors. Although the exact terms of the agreement are unknown to almost everyone, there are several things that are apparent about the agreement after 30 years:

1) It doesn't seem to have an expiry date
2) It doesn't seem to be possible for Intel to unilaterally revoke it, except under some very clearly defined conditions.
3) One of the conditions that is fairly clear is that in the event AMD gets formally bought-out, Intel may revoke the license. Also, the license is non-transferable, i.e. AMD is not allowed to sell the license to anybody else.

These last two apparent conditions would at first glance appear to be deal-breakers for any prospective buyer of AMD, but there are numerous technical legal workarounds for these conditions. For example, if nVidia wanted to buy AMD, they could simply merge and keep the AMD name, or they could engineer a reverse-takeover, whereby technically, AMD is buying nVidia instead of the other way around, even though nVidia would be putting up the money. This would also almost certainly result in the final company still being called 'Advanced Micro Devices'.

In this situation, Jen-Hsun Huang's ego would be the biggest obstacle to the merger, rather than the x86 licensing terms. Frankly, I think this merger is way long overdue, and it is utterly stupid for both companies not to merge immediately to deal with Intel and the array of ARM competitors. Advantages for AMD include the financial cash infusion (nVidia has about $3.27 billion in cash on hand) and the proven management savvy and stability of nVIdia, as well as the existing Tegra series of already selling ARM-based products. nVidia would gain access to the x86 CPU universe, AMD's CPU/GPU fusion technology (which is by far the most advanced version of such technolgy of any company's in the world) and AMD's extensive IP portfolio accumulated over 43 years of its existence, as well as several key world-class CPU and GPU engineers like Jim Keller, who designed the Athlon 64 as well as Apple's A5 and A6 chips, arguably superior ARM-based chips to nVidia's Tegra. In addition, nVidia's and AMD's chipset experience and AMD's recent acquisition of SeaMicro would give the combined AMD/nVidia an incredibly formidable server platform capability. Finally, although I wouldn't be entirely thrilled with a GPU monopoly, it would mean that a combined AMD/nVidia would finally control the entire discreet GPU market for desktop computers and HPC applications, allowing them to increase profitability. In short, for the two companies, it would be a match made in heaven. The combined company would be able to provide solutions for the entire gamut of computing, from the lowest power embedded solutions, to smart phones/tablets, to portable (notebook) and desktop computers, to the most advanced HPC/supercomputing solutions. A combined AMD/nVidia would have the necessary cash flow/financial resources and engineering teams to actually take on Intel on the x86 platform, and all other ARM-based competition, while having a virtual stranglehold on the GPU business world-wide. It makes so much sense for both companies that it probably won't happen - things that are just too logical and obvious seldom do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> If I were buying a new system to play games and browse, and not spend any time overclocking, then it would be an Ivy bridge. I like to tinker and thats why I go AMD. Besides when the game I play already gets 75FPS with Vishera, I dont care if I get 80FPS with Ivy, as long as its over 60 I'm good.


Amen to this. I love tinkering, and I have always bought AMD CPUs whenever possible since my first AMD 386/40MHz in 1991 (it was $45 cheaper and faster than the Intel 386/33MHz!). I will continue to buy AMD unless it is impossible to do so.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> how to fix that


add more voltage ><.. they are sending me a GD80 supposedly has LLC so we will see but LLC would be the only other option besides buying a differenct board


----------



## zvonexp

I can't because msi put cap on cpu voltage on 1.44v


----------



## JMatzelle3

I was wondering if i get the Crosshair V Formula is there a chance that the 8350 will work but not come up right. It stinks that i have the money to buy the stuff today but i might need to update the bios and i dont have another cpu like 965


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> I was wondering if i get the Crosshair V Formula is there a chance that the 8350 will work but not come up right. It stinks that i have the money to buy the stuff today but i might need to update the bios and i dont have another cpu like 965


it should be fine just save the updated BIOS to a flash drive and flash when you install


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> I can't because msi put cap on cpu voltage on 1.44v


hmm thats wierd my cap is 1.56


----------



## Chaddean

Wanted to know what the stock nb an ht speed is for the 8350?


----------



## FlanK3r

2600MHz HT and 2200 for CPUNB


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> I can't because msi put cap on cpu voltage on 1.44v


What BIOS are you running? it may if you are running the J.18 you need to update


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What BIOS are you running?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> Hi, did u have problems with vDrop on Vishera CPU ? I buyed AMD FX 8320 & MSI 990FXA-GD80 but so much vDrop .. i put 1.45 and drops on 1.39 .. always drop 0.50


That's normal for the board.
EDIT: Install control center and you can get up to 2 volts using it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's normal for the board.
> EDIT: Install control center and you can get up to 2 volts using it.


.

I think you stated it before but can't remember does the GD80 have LLC?


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> add more voltage ><.. they are sending me a GD80 supposedly has LLC so we will see but LLC would be the only other option besides buying a differenct board


OK i have the MSI 990FXA GD80 v2.2 with the latest beta BIOS and i can tell you there is no LLC option at all, and that i also suffer from the vdrop issue, also my system is very unstable with everything on auto and just to get it stable i have too set my 1866mhz corsair vengeance ram at 1333mhz with a voltage of 1.5 and then set the CPU voltage at 1.4v, this is just to get the FX8350 to run at its stock settings stably, at this point im seriously considering an RMA on the board and getting an Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair.


----------



## KyadCK

F3ERS 2 ASH3S, if you're going to quote multiple people, do it all in one post please. You've been double and triple posting all over the place.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> OK i have the MSI 990FXA GD80 v2.2 with the latest beta BIOS and i can tell you there is no LLC option at all, and that i also suffer from the vdrop issue, also my system is very unstable with everything on auto and just to get it stable i have too set my 1866mhz corsair vengeance ram at 1333mhz with a voltage of 1.5 and then set the CPU voltage at 1.4v, this is just to get the FX8350 to run at its stock settings stably, at this point im seriously considering an RMA on the board and getting an Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair.


thats what i thought
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> F3ERS 2 ASH3S, if you're going to quote multiple people, do it all in one post please. You've been double and triple posting all over the place.


my apologies i just figured out this function...

I was trying to get it to work before but was missing hitting quote again.. guess its a dunce moment on my part


----------



## zvonexp

I using latest bios 11.13

I have problem like you


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> OK i have the MSI 990FXA GD80 v2.2 with the latest beta BIOS and i can tell you there is no LLC option at all, and that i also suffer from the vdrop issue, also my system is very unstable with everything on auto and just to get it stable i have too set my 1866mhz corsair vengeance ram at 1333mhz with a voltage of 1.5 and then set the CPU voltage at 1.4v, this is just to get the FX8350 to run at its stock settings stably, at this point im seriously considering an RMA on the board and getting an Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair.


^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> I using latest bios 11.13
> I have problem like you


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> OK i have the MSI 990FXA GD80 v2.2 with the latest beta BIOS and i can tell you there is no LLC option at all, and that i also suffer from the vdrop issue, also my system is very unstable with everything on auto and just to get it stable i have too set my 1866mhz corsair vengeance ram at 1333mhz with a voltage of 1.5 and then set the CPU voltage at 1.4v, this is just to get the FX8350 to run at its stock settings stably, at this point im seriously considering an RMA on the board and getting an Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair.
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i thought
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> F3ERS 2 ASH3S, if you're going to quote multiple people, do it all in one post please. You've been double and triple posting all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my apologies i just figured out this function...
> 
> I was trying to get it to work before but was missing hitting quote again.. guess its a dunce moment on my part
Click to expand...

No problem, just a request to help keep the forum clean.

Also, ouch, no LLC? That explains a bit I guess.


----------



## cssorkinman

Question for Paddy, what is the default voltage your board on the cpu? Mine sets it at 1.28 volts , it's been my experience that it needs at least that to pass prime 95 at stock speeds. If I set it at 1.31 volts it will maintain 1.28 at 100% load on all cores.
At higher clockspeeds (5ghz) it can drop up to .07 volts. In order to maintain enough voltage at load to be stable I have to factor the drop into my voltage setting in control center. 1.53 v setting in CC will give me a 4.9 ghz stable overclock at full load reading of 1.46. In order to get 5 Ghz and beyond i have to set it at 1.56 volts in control center , again playing the drop. Although the drop is more than i would like to see , its seems to be well regulated after the initial load is applied, not much ripple . Beyond 5 ghz is a struggle to be 100 % stable as I don't like going above 1.56 volts ( idle = 1.49 at load) in core center. But I am able to run some benches at 5.2 Ghz +.


----------



## PaddieMayne

OK ive just downloaded the latest MSI control center for my MSI 990FXA GD80, using the Control Center and the BETA BIOS V11.14B1, i am getting much better resultsusing the control center to OC rather than the BIOS ive just got 4.5ghz stable for 20 times on IBT with the following settings..

Multiplyer x20.5
FSB 220mhz
CPU V 1.45v actual of 1.4v
DRAM v 1.5v


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Question for Paddy, what is the default voltage your board on the cpu? Mine sets it at 1.28 volts , it's been my experience that it needs at least that to pass prime 95 at stock speeds. If I set it at 1.31 volts it will maintain 1.28 at 100% load on all cores.
> At higher clockspeeds (5ghz) it can drop up to .07 volts. In order to maintain enough voltage at load to be stable I have to factor the drop into my voltage setting in control center. 1.53 v setting in CC will give me a 4.9 ghz stable overclock at full load reading of 1.46. In order to get 5 Ghz and beyond i have to set it at 1.56 volts in control center , again playing the drop. Although the drop is more than i would like to see , its seems to be well regulated after the initial load is applied, not much ripple . Beyond 5 ghz is a struggle to be 100 % stable as I don't like going above 1.56 volts ( idle = 1.49 at load) in core center. But I am able to run some benches at 5.2 Ghz +.


Mine does exactly the same V at Auto settings....

Could you please give me all your settings for your 5ghz OC so i can try too mimmick them.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> ahaa oh hey man, umm yeah pccyber is gone, sprint computers is gone, theres a lot of little mom and pop shops but the prices cant even touch rbc or Canada computers so that pretty much leaves RBComputing in bells corners and Canada Computers. I get everything at canada computers theres really no reason not to...best prices and mostly always have stock...though they JUST got the new cpus 2 days ago..


Wait, CC just got the new AMD FX CPUs 2 days ago? I haven't seen a listing for them yet on their website. That's good news. I had order mine online, and it arrived this past Monday, but they had to ship a Rev. 1.1 990FXA-UD7 motherboard from Toronto as they only had Rev. 1.0 UD7s in Ottawa.

By the way, CC is also selling the 990FXA-UD3 for $99 right now (not sure if it's today only, or over the weekend/out of stock). I saw one and it was a Rev. 1.1, so it has LLC.

RBComputing? I'll have to check them out - never heard of them before. Thanks!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Mine does exactly the same V at Auto settings....
> Could you please give me all your settings for your 5ghz OC so i can try too mimmick them.


I turn off CNQ , leave everything to auto in bios for voltage EXCEPT ram. I had trouble getting it stable using auto settings for the ram, I have had better luck manually setting the voltage and timings as the sticker on them suggest.
It's been much harder to get this rig stable than my phenoms , are others seeing the same thing?
You have a beautiful rig Paddy , hope you can get things sorted out with this board.


----------



## zvonexp

Does anyone using FX 8320/8350 on 990FXA-UD3 ? or on any gigabyte board ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> Does anyone using FX 8320/8350 on 990FXA-UD3 ? or on any gigabyte board ?


people have UD3's 5's and 7's and they all have hit good OC's Confirmed 5Ghz on ud3 with proper cooling


----------



## zvonexp

Okej, it's time for new motherboard never more msi


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I turn off CNQ , leave everything to auto in bios for voltage EXCEPT ram. I had trouble getting it stable using auto settings for the ram, I have had better luck manually setting the voltage and timings as the sticker on them suggest.
> It's been much harder to get this rig stable than my phenoms , are others seeing the same thing?
> You have a beautiful rig Paddy , hope you can get things sorted out with this board.


So for your 5ghz clock what do you set your FSB and multiplyer at and your CPU voltage.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah but then there is also a deal with "da tooth" where I can get the 8350, Sabertooth 2.0, and 8GB of decent RAM for $396...Throw in a $70 case and I'm right where I want to be. I'm so tired of this case I have now. I cut it up and made it cooler than it was but its still kind of lame. It's so narrow I can barely fit anything in there. I got it for free from a friend so its not THAT bad but still. I could do better. And especially if I want to go custom loop I need something better.
> Anyone have any suggestions on a mid tower case that could comfortably fit a 240mm rad then pop over to this thread and help me out!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1329704/looking-for-50-100-mid-tower-atx-to-comfortably-fit-240mm-rad-with-push-pull-fans/0_30#post_18656219


I had gotten a steal about 5 months ago. On Newegg I was able to get the full tower Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra gaming case. Only paid $109.99 with free shipping. Regular price is $179.99. It is a huge case on wheels with excellent fan cooling (2 230 mm fans on top of case ( I removed them to put the radiator and fans for my Corsair H100,there) 1 230 mm side fan for graphics card ,4 x 140 mm fans for the disk drives, and a rear 140mm fan. I just bought 3 Noctua 140mm fans to replace the rear case fan and the 2 H100 fans. These are great ultra quiet fans with very good air flow.. This case has great cable management options for water cooling built in so you don't have to mod your case if you want to go that route. If you can catch this case on sale please get it, you will never regret that decision. It is heavy, but to me heavy, with good air flow and spacious is a positive.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 2600MHz HT and 2200 for CPUNB


That is actually incorrect stock HT speed is 2200. That has been my stock speed on my system since day one on my Crosshairs V bopard. It makes absolutely no difference in performance if the HT speed is 2600 or 2200. It is a non-issue.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> So for your 5ghz clock what do you set your FSB and multiplyer at and your CPU voltage.


For stability testing I run 200 , 25 at 1.56 volts in control center to get 5ghz. My temps are very good maxing at 47 C .

Here is an example of what I have ran superpi 32M at http://www.overclock.net/t/62298/official-superpi-32m-top-times/1010


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> So for your 5ghz clock what do you set your FSB and multiplyer at and your CPU voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> For stability testing I run 200 , 25 at 1.56 volts in control center to get 5ghz. My temps are very good maxing at 47 C .
> 
> Here is an example of what I have ran superpi 32M at http://www.overclock.net/t/62298/official-superpi-32m-top-times/1010
Click to expand...

not sure if its been posted but what kind of cooling setup do you have? thats really impressive


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For stability testing I run 200 , 25 at 1.56 volts in control center to get 5ghz. My temps are very good maxing at 47 C .
> Here is an example of what I have ran superpi 32M at http://www.overclock.net/t/62298/official-superpi-32m-top-times/1010


Thats amazing i just tried the same settings and get the same stable 5gz but with a temp of 48c, and im running a custom water loop look at 2nd link in my sig.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 2600MHz HT and 2200 for CPUNB
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually incorrect stock HT speed is 2200. That has been my stock speed on my system since day one on my Crosshairs V bopard. It makes absolutely no difference in performance if the HT speed is 2600 or 2200. It is a non-issue.
Click to expand...

You really don't like doing your research, do you?

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8320.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-6300.html

Stock HT is 2600Mhz.

As for the difference 2200Mhz vs 2600Mhz, look at the Graphics score:

2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255

Seriously, do you just make things up and post here?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You really don't like doing your research, do you?
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8320.html
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-6300.html
> Stock HT is 2600Mhz.
> As for the difference 2200Mhz vs 2600Mhz, look at the Graphics score:
> 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
> 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
> Seriously, do you just make things up and post here?


Why is your gfx core clock at 500MHz on the lower score and 940 on the other?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Why is your gfx core clock at 500MHz on the lower score and 940 on the other?


Because the GPU hd throttled down to the P state 500MHz when the score was captured on one and was at full 3D mode in the other.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Because the GPU hd throttled down to the P state 500MHz when the score was captured on one and was at full 3D mode in the other.


Hmmm. I've never used 3DMark, I would've figured it would capture the frequencies under load if it were going to take the time to record them.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Hmmm. I've never used 3DMark, I would've figured it would capture the frequencies under load if it were going to take the time to record them.


Yeah it doesn't always get frequencies right either.


----------



## PolRoger

[email protected] DDR3-2100 8-10-10-25-1T (AIDA stress test):


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> not sure if its been posted but what kind of cooling setup do you have? thats really impressive


I'm running it in an open case for now, H-100 on high in a pushpull config. It helps that it is sitting on the floor of my basement, ambient temp is around 60 F.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm running it in an open case for now, H-100 on high in a pushpull config. It helps that it is sitting on the floor of my basement, ambient temp is around 60 F.


No way an h100 is pulling 1.55+ volts under 50c core. Could you show some real time stressing with temps, hwmonitor? IBT with about 10 runs? Incredible if so. You got to be freezing if your ambient is that low.


----------



## cssorkinman

I've not tried IBT, they say it will push it a couple of degrees hotter than prime or occt. A few pages back I put up a screen shot of it running prime at stock speeds with a minor bump in vcore, it maxxed out at 33C while running prime, 35 c while running prime and BFBC2







.
I'll see what I can do about getting a screeny @ 100 % load with a saturated H-100 @ the top speed I can run prime @ 1.55 volts (4.9 or 5 ghz)


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Well, I'm a bit disappointed. I could only hit 4.75 Ghz @ 1.51v stable in intel burn test. 4.8 required upwards of 1.55v. I thought I could get a bit more out of a 8350 paired with a Sabertooth R 2.0, but I guess I could just have an unlucky chip


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Well, I'm a bit disappointed. I could only hit 4.75 Ghz @ 1.51v stable in intel burn test. 4.8 required upwards of 1.55v. I thought I could get a bit more out of a 8350 paired with a Sabertooth R 2.0, but I guess I could just have an unlucky chip


It happens from time to time.

Do me a favor though, if you haven't already, boost CPU VDDA to 2.695v and try OCing again, see how far you get then.


----------



## cssorkinman

Plenty of ASUS guys in here, hopefully they can help you out Furtado


----------



## Roadking

Ive got 4.917GHz @1.51v Prime stable but can't do 10 runs in IBT


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Ive got 4.917GHz @1.51v Prime stable but can't do 10 runs in IBT


Have you tried OCCT?


----------



## stickg1

I regret to inform you all that when I sell my FX-8320/UD3 setup tomorrow I have such a good deal on a i5-3570K + ASRock Extreme6 in the works that I cant really pass it up. I go through hardware monthly though so I will probably be back. Getting an 8350 and Sabertooth R2.0 would be over $100 more. And I would still have to shell out another $150 for adequate cooling. I might wheel and deal this Intel setup and come back to FX with some more money in a few weeks. I haven't OC'd an Ivy yet, only Sandys, so it will be a good learning experience.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It happens from time to time.
> Do me a favor though, if you haven't already, boost CPU VDDA to 2.695v and try OCing again, see how far you get then.


CPU VDDA is indeed at 2.71v









Here are my full settings:

21.5 x 221 (4.75Ghz)
1472 mhz @ 8-8-8-21 Corsair Vengeance 2 x 4GB
CPU/NB @ 2661 Mhz
HT Link @ 2439 Mhz
CPU Spread Spectrum : Enabled

1.515v CPU @ 75% LLC (ultra high)
1.45v CPU/NB
2.712v CPU VDDA
1.65v DRAM
1.217v Northbridge
1.327v Hypertransport
1.200v Southbridge
1.300v VDDR

CPU Current Capability @ 140%
CPU/NB Current Capability @ Auto
CPU Power Phase Control @ Ultra high
CPU Voltage Frequency @ Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum @ Disabled
CPU Power Duty Control @ Extreme
CPU Power Response Control @ Ultra fast
CPU/NB Power Response Control @ Fast
CPU Power Thermal Control @ 151

Everything under CPU advanced configuration (power saving) is disabled.

So... I pretty much have everything maxed out


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I regret to inform you all that when I sell my FX-8320/UD3 setup tomorrow I have such a good deal on a i5-3570K + ASRock Extreme6 in the works that I cant really pass it up. I go through hardware monthly though so I will probably be back. Getting an 8350 and Sabertooth R2.0 would be over $100 more. And I would still have to shell out another $150 for adequate cooling. I might wheel and deal this Intel setup and come back to FX with some more money in a few weeks. I haven't OC'd an Ivy yet, only Sandys, so it will be a good learning experience.


Good luck with that. You know you'll be back. AMD overclocking is just more fun!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Good luck with that. You know you'll be back. AMD overclocking is just more fun!


Yeah, I know I will too. I 'm a buying and selling / wheel-n-deal junkie. This time last year I was still rockin' an Athlon 64 X2 believe it or not. I've had an FX-6100, i3-2120, PII X4 980BE, FX-8150, i5-2500K, and currently FX-8320 all in the past year.

It wasn't straight flipping because at one point I was doing a remodel and the customer had a bunch of high end appliances that they wanted me to throw in the dumpster, yeah, so those ended up on Craigslist and I bought a 2nd system and a 32" TV. I consolidated back to one system because construction was slow for a while and I needed some money.

Anyway, its going to be a 3570K for a few weeks until I get really bored with it and sell it for something else. (More than likely 8350 and Tooth or CHVF-Z)


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Have you tried OCCT?


What settings should I use? I have it but have never used it.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah, I know I will too. I 'm a buying and selling / wheel-n-deal junkie. This time last year I was still rockin' an Athlon 64 X2 believe it or not. I've had an FX-6100, i3-2120, PII X4 980BE, FX-8150, i5-2500K, and currently FX-8320 all in the past year.
> It wasn't straight flipping because at one point I was doing a remodel and the customer had a bunch of high end appliances that they wanted me to throw in the dumpster, yeah, so those ended up on Craigslist and I bought a 2nd system and a 32" TV. I consolidated back to one system because construction was slow for a while and I needed some money.
> Anyway, its going to be a 3570K for a few weeks until I get really bored with it and sell it for something else. (More than likely 8350 and Tooth or CHVF-Z)


I completely understand, when/(not if) you get back, save the money for the CHVF +/- the Z. You'll never have a good reason to get an Intel chip again.


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> actually went for the $162 8320 from tigerdirect


Same here, no shipping or tax for me either


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> No way an h100 is pulling 1.55+ volts under 50c core. Could you show some real time stressing with temps, hwmonitor? IBT with about 10 runs? Incredible if so. You got to be freezing if your ambient is that low.


I'm having to add more V to get the clocks I did just a week ago, I've made several changes since then, sure hope it isn't degrading
Here is a screenshot of occt @ 4.9 ghz but I had to set the voltage at 1.58 in core center to do it. Temps went up 2 C with the added .03 V


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm having to add more V to get the clocks I did just a week ago, I've made several changes since then, sure hope it isn't degrading
> Here is a screenshot of occt @ 4.9 ghz but I had to set the voltage at 1.58 in core center to do it. Temps went up 2 C with the added .03 V


Thats one cold basement floor you have there CS


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats one cold basement floor you have there CS


I blame it on the board lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats one cold basement floor you have there CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> The coldest air in the house is down there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its about 60 F in reality hwmonitor gets it wrong .
> Anyone else wanna post load temps?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm having to add more V to get the clocks I did just a week ago, I've made several changes since then, sure hope it isn't degrading
> Here is a screenshot of occt @ 4.9 ghz but I had to set the voltage at 1.58 in core center to do it. Temps went up 2 C with the added .03 V


your OCCT display only cores temperatures ? on the top of the 8 cores temperatures i see cpu temperatures in the monitoring window
(occt 4.3.2 too) ;core temperatures isnt that accurate imo, i d be thankfull if u could post this value to compare
anyway good job , i m stuck @ 4.7ghz /1.5v to get it stable...lol....quite funny as i got it booting and benching @ 5.3ghz/1.475v ...it needs a lot of juice to become 100% stable


----------



## cssorkinman

when all 8 cores load up , it takes an awful lot of power to be sure. Huge difference between what it will run stable during every day use and what it needs to run 8 cores at 100% load. Im not sure what the socket temp was during that run.


----------



## Roadking

Here's mine after 60 minutes Core temps aren't accurate they spiked to 58c a few times but remained around 52c


----------



## Stoffie

Volts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> CPU VDDA is indeed at 2.71v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my full settings:
> 21.5 x 221 (4.75Ghz)
> 1472 mhz @ 8-8-8-21 Corsair Vengeance 2 x 4GB
> CPU/NB @ 2661 Mhz
> HT Link @ 2439 Mhz
> CPU Spread Spectrum : Enabled
> 1.515v CPU @ 75% LLC (ultra high)
> 1.45v CPU/NB
> 2.712v CPU VDDA
> 1.65v DRAM
> 1.217v Northbridge
> 1.327v Hypertransport
> 1.200v Southbridge
> 1.300v VDDR
> CPU Current Capability @ 140%
> CPU/NB Current Capability @ Auto
> CPU Power Phase Control @ Ultra high
> CPU Voltage Frequency @ Auto
> VRM Spread Spectrum @ Disabled
> CPU Power Duty Control @ Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control @ Ultra fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control @ Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control @ 151
> Everything under CPU advanced configuration (power saving) is disabled.
> So... I pretty much have everything maxed out


Your CPU nb frequencyis too high try it as close to 2200 as you can and get ht link up to 2500 ish CPU/nb voltage seems high I only needed 1.37 under load for 5ghz.
Northridge I needed 1.3v hope that helps but as we know all chips are different


----------



## PaddieMayne

I cant seem too get by the 4.7ghz and its defo not a temp issue???
But again im getting alot better results using the MSI control center under windows rather than the BIOS..

Here take a look and see what you guys think, any ideas to get it to the magical 5ghz mark ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I cant seem too get by the 4.7ghz and its defo not a temp issue???
> But again im getting alot better results using the MSI control center under windows rather than the BIOS..
> Here take a look and see what you guys think, any ideas to get it to the magical 5ghz mark ?


Are you sure you cant drop that vcore. its very high just for 4.7 I get 4.7 @1.392. I cant get past that on my cooler as core temps hit over 62oC when i hit 1.42+ on vcore

How come you only on standard stress lvl too. U should be stressing at very high minimum or even maximum with all that ram you got lol


----------



## PaddieMayne

Well with my vdroop actual vcore is 1.48 with this board and temps still not above 47c.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> your OCCT display only cores temperatures ? on the top of the 8 cores temperatures i see cpu temperatures in the monitoring window
> (occt 4.3.2 too) *;core temperatures isnt that accurate imo,* i d be thankfull if u could post this value to compare
> anyway good job , i m stuck @ 4.7ghz /1.5v to get it stable...lol....quite funny as i got it booting and benching @ 5.3ghz/1.475v ...it needs a lot of juice to become 100% stable


Don't mean to be too rude, but your opinion doesn't matter much. AMD says to watch Core temp, and that is the one that "shouldn't" go over 62C.

CPU/Socket temp is for when you're watching idle temps, Core during load.

As for why you think it isn't accurate, AMD chips don't have a thermometer per say, they have some special bit on the chip, and they use a formula and offset to make it more accurate the closer it gets to 60C (where it's important). It starts becoming reliable around 40-45C.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Well with my vdroop actual vcore is 1.48 with this board and temps still not above 47c.


Nice cooling wish i had the same amount of cooling lol. Your problem is vcore my problem is temps









Its a shame there is so much variation in vcore between the different boards. Im not sure what the safe max vcore is on these chips yet. Tried researching but i cant find anything. Ive even emailed amd and still not got a reply yet lol. Maybe they too busy or dont care now they got my money


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't mean to be too rude, but your opinion doesn't matter much. AMD says to watch Core temp, and that is the one that "shouldn't" go over 62C.
> CPU/Socket temp is for when you're watching idle temps, Core during load.
> As for why you think it isn't accurate, AMD chips don't have a thermometer per say, they have some special bit on the chip, and they use a formula and offset to make it more accurate the closer it gets to 60C (where it's important). It starts becoming reliable around 40-45C.


u re right on 2 points: my opinion doesnt matter much and i encourage you to keep following only what AMD says

on the other hand when i see this:



8°c on cores i tell me: wow! how can this guy have 8°c on cores except if his room is @ same temperatures...but ok , his pc is probably in the garden...

i m not here to tell that i have the true, i search like others , by luck i have try 2 MSI 990FXA-GD80 , a MSI 990XA-GD55 , aGB 990FX-UD7 1.0 and my actual CHV....i m just trying to share that "from what i saw" core temperatures seem always to be under the reallity, even @ full load but by a smallest margin,
the three MSI boards i ve tested with a phenom was always displaying uncreddible low temperatures on cores , u can trust thoses temps of course as AMD told it to you...this user is using a MSI board...perhaps can some infos provided by users on a forum help him...with ur permission of course


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't mean to be too rude, but your opinion doesn't matter much. AMD says to watch Core temp, and that is the one that "shouldn't" go over 62C.
> CPU/Socket temp is for when you're watching idle temps, Core during load.
> As for why you think it isn't accurate, AMD chips don't have a thermometer per say, they have some special bit on the chip, and they use a formula and offset to make it more accurate the closer it gets to 60C (where it's important). It starts becoming reliable around 40-45C.
> 
> 
> 
> u re right on 2 points: my opinion doesnt matter much and i encourage you to keep following only what AMD says
> 
> on the other hand when i see this:
> 
> 
> 
> *8°c on cores i tell me: wow! how can this guy have 8°c on cores except if his room is @ same temperatures...but ok , his pc is probably in the garden...*
> 
> i m not here to tell that i have the true, i search like others , by luck i have try 2 MSI 990FXA-GD80 , a MSI 990XA-GD55 , aGB 990FX-UD7 1.0 and my actual CHV....i m just trying to share that "from what i saw" core temperatures are always under the reallity, even @ full load but by a smallest margin,
> the three MSI boards i ve tested with a phenom was always displaying uncreddible low temperatures, u can trust thoses temps of course as AMD told it to you...this user is using a MSI board...perhaps can some infos provided bu users on a forum help him...with ur permission of course
Click to expand...

I just told you how AMD does it, it's incredibly inaccurate at idle, and very accurate the closer temps get to 60C... Ask anyone in the thread, they will tell you the same. They've been that way with every AMD CPU.

You basicly just told him "lol there's no way those temps are accurate, let me see the one temp that will be 10C hotter no matter what.", and frankly, you are wrong. Also, since the sensor is on the CPU, and not the board... Ya...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I just told you how AMD does it, it's incredibly inaccurate at idle, and very accurate the closer temps get to 60C... Ask anyone in the thread, they will tell you the same. They've been that way with every AMD CPU.
> You basicly just told him "lol there's no way those temps are accurate, let me see the one temp that will be 10C hotter no matter what.", and frankly, you are wrong. Also, since the sensor is on the CPU, and not the board... Ya...


i basicly told what i wrote and i ll be thankfull to not rewrite my posts to your sauce plz
i basicly tryed to tell "be carefull to read true values" nothing more, i m not here to try to impress, agress or fight anyone , i m too old for that....not 100% senile though









i was very comfortable with my core temperatures and trusted em, till they diplayed impossible iddle temperatures (like 12°C in a 23°c room)
and lol: thx for the info about where is the sensor....but i had be very surprised to see the *core sensor* localised on the motherboard.... all is in the name









(sorry for my bad english )


----------



## PolRoger

Pushing a little further with my o.c. from yesterday...


~4.9GHz DDR3-2133 9-11-11-28-1T with vcore set to 1.4875v LLC ultra/~75%.
Cooling via custom water on an open air bench.
Ambient temp ~22.8C with cpu socket (load) temp ~41C.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I just told you how AMD does it, it's incredibly inaccurate at idle, and very accurate the closer temps get to 60C... Ask anyone in the thread, they will tell you the same. They've been that way with every AMD CPU.
> You basicly just told him "lol there's no way those temps are accurate, let me see the one temp that will be 10C hotter no matter what.", and frankly, you are wrong. Also, since the sensor is on the CPU, and not the board... Ya...
> 
> 
> 
> i basicly told what i wrote and i ll be thankfull to not rewrite my posts to your sauce plz
> i basicly tryed to tell "be carefull to read true values" nothing more, i m not here to try to impress, agress or fight anyone , i m too old for that....not 100% senile though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was very comfortable with my core temperatures and trusted em, till they diplayed impossible iddle temperatures (like 12°C in a 23°c room)
> *and lol: thx for the info about where is the sensor....but i had be very surprised to see the core sensor localised on the motherboard.... all is in the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> (sorry for my bad english )
Click to expand...

Then you understand my confusion when you said the MSI was throwing wrong temps:
Quote:


> the three MSI boards i ve tested with a phenom was always displaying uncreddible low temperatures


When the MSI has absolutely nothing to do with it. That is how AMD's sensor works, and it will work that way no matter what board you use. On the other hand, Socket/CPU temp is on the board, and thus is not an accurate reading for CPU temp aside from at idle, where it is just closer then the Core temp will be.

You walked in here, uninformed, and said in your opinion Core temp is not a valid source of info. Your opinion, on a matter of facts, means zero. There is no "opinion" about it. It isn't that your opinion is wrong, opinions cant be, it just doesn't apply.

As for your English, don't worry about it, you're understandable which is more then can be said for quite a few people on the forum.


----------



## UncleBlitz

MSI board have perhaps nothing to do with and *agree it absolutly dont look possible/normal*...but it was using the exact same hardware(cpu, psu, gfx, cooling & settings) around the motherboard and running same tests...cores on MSIs was coldest than on others mobos and the hottest was on the CHV

i not "walked in here" lol...i m around here since day 1...not posting each day but reading quite all posts...
"uninformed"? again...lol...what do u know about my personnal culture? do i know you?

i m not sharing my opinion here but sharing observations...but ok *lets moove on* i dont want to spam the topic, dont worry i ll keep my observations for me in the future and go back to a "read and shut up" attitude ,better for my stress-meter


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I cant seem too get by the 4.7ghz and its defo not a temp issue???
> But again im getting alot better results using the MSI control center under windows rather than the BIOS..
> Here take a look and see what you guys think, any ideas to get it to the magical 5ghz mark ?


I'm not sure what the safe voltage is, but with our board we need to factor that droop into the OC, manual LLC i guess







. I think in order to hit 5 ghz on a stability program we will need to set the voltage at 1.600 volts or better in Control Center. The result being a 1.53 Voltage at the chip at 100% load. Now I'm not sure what the maximum safe voltage is on these chips, so be advised use at your own risk. In my case heat isn't the problem, it's that I am reluctant to go higher with my voltage to the chip. It's already taking more voltage to get stable than it did when it was "new", and I am a little concerned as to why.
In looking at your Control center settings about the only thing I might suggest is a small bump in htt voltage and it appears that you are running your ram at 1.5 volts? Is that what it is spec'd at on the module?
Also , make sure that you turn off active phase switching ( forgot that one when you asked about my settings) in bios and that when you leave the bios by hitting f10 that the middle tab (standard mode) is the one that is highlighted at the top of the screen.
Good luck
@ Roadking, that's a very solid overclock you have there, thanks for showing the the temps etc.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I cant seem too get by the 4.7ghz and its defo not a temp issue???
> But again im getting alot better results using the MSI control center under windows rather than the BIOS..
> Here take a look and see what you guys think, any ideas to get it to the magical 5ghz mark ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the safe voltage is, but with our board we need to factor that droop into the OC, manual LLC i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think in order to hit 5 ghz on a stability program we will need to set the voltage at 1.600 volts or better in Control Center. The result being a 1.53 Voltage at the chip at 100% load. Now I'm not sure what the maximum safe voltage is on these chips, so be advised use at your own risk. In my case heat isn't the problem, it's that I am reluctant to go higher with my voltage to the chip. It's already taking more voltage to get stable than it did when it was "new", and I am a little concerned as to why.
> In looking at your Control center settings about the only thing I might suggest is a small bump in htt voltage and it appears that you are running your ram at 1.5 volts? Is that what it is spec'd at on the module?
> Also , make sure that you turn off active phase switching ( forgot that one when you asked about my settings) in bios and that when you leave the bios by hitting f10 that the middle tab (standard mode) is the one that is highlighted at the top of the screen.
> Good luck
> @ Roadking, that's a very solid overclock you have there, thanks for showing the the temps etc.
Click to expand...

Turn on C'n'Q, that should make the CPU drop it's speed and voltage when not in any real use so you aren't sitting at 1.6v all the time.

You'll still hit 1.6 on those time you use just enough CPU to use max clocks but not enough to be under real load, but it's better then 1.6v 24/7.


----------



## disappearingone

Haven't read about the last 10 pages of this thread so I'm not sure If this is still being discussed but I no longer give any credence to Prime95. I Thought one reason I had a hard time pushing past 4.6 stable prime may have been due to my outdated version which I was on v25 so I downloaded v27 and started blend, core 8 fails Instantly every time so I restored my v25 and ran blend for 9 hours with no issue. I didn't mess with my OC at all so I dont know if there is any way to get v27 stable but what I take from this is P95 Is not a reliable or consistent stress/stability test for BD/PD. I have no Idea why, I don't know if the issue is in the architecture, instructions or ect but all I know is if I want to proclaim any OC stable even a modest 4.5/4.6GHz then I need to ignore P95.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Turn on C'n'Q, that should make the CPU drop it's speed and voltage when not in any real use so you aren't sitting at 1.6v all the time.
> You'll still hit 1.6 on those time you use just enough CPU to use max clocks but not enough to be under real load, but it's better then 1.6v 24/7.


That's the next step alright, getting it to knock back the voltage when it's not at load. I've tried to get CNQ to play ball with my settings in core center , but haven't had much luck.
If you , or anyone else knows the secret to getting that to work, I would love to see it







Not sure if the programs that worked on phenoms work with bulldozer ( k 10 stat etc.) has anyone tried them?
If I try messing with the same voltages in both bios and Control center , things get really screwy. I'm sure there is a good way of getting where I would like it to be, but I just haven't had the time to explore all the options.
Thanks for all the information being shared here


----------



## sdlvx

I'm back home. When I am done working I am probably going to brave it up to 1.6v and see what I can do.

I was playing with my Opteron 165 over Thanksgiving and I noticed performance would just absolutely tank once you broke about 1.65v. Like, even the windows logon screen took forever to load. But that PSU I have in that rig is ancient and the board seems to have no LLC or anything. I would normally get vcore fluctuations of over .1v. It is crazy to see vcore peak at 1.68v and then drop to 1.53v. We've come a long way, lol.

I'd hate to kill that Opteorn 165. That's hard to replace, but the FX 8350 isn't. Opteron was just as much fun as AMD FX. I remember picking that thing up for $99 when Core 2 Duo E6600 came out, then pushing it close to 3ghz and beating all the stock E6600s and taunting them for buying a $330 chip that lost to a $99 one.


----------



## skline00

I decided to go back to stock FX 8350 settings and use the OC tuner function of my Asus Sabertooth Rev 1. It kept the multiplier at 20 and upped the fsb to 217. This resulted in a modest OC of 4.334Ghz. However ALL functions and voltages are stock. Since my memory is rated for 1866 but was running at 1600 I upped to 1774 and it runs IBT very cool (max temp 46C! I ran AMD OC with all components selected for stability and it ran the recommended 1 hr without a problem. IBT can run forever!

I love OCing and pushing cpus but for everyday 24/7 use this setup runs incredibly cool even with the slight OC. These PileDrive chips impress me!


----------



## kzone75

Well, this is awkward..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Turn on C'n'Q, that should make the CPU drop it's speed and voltage when not in any real use so you aren't sitting at 1.6v all the time.
> You'll still hit 1.6 on those time you use just enough CPU to use max clocks but not enough to be under real load, but it's better then 1.6v 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the next step alright, getting it to knock back the voltage when it's not at load. I've tried to get CNQ to play ball with my settings in core center , but haven't had much luck.
> If you , or anyone else knows the secret to getting that to work, I would love to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the programs that worked on phenoms work with bulldozer ( k 10 stat etc.) has anyone tried them?
> If I try messing with the same voltages in both bios and Control center , things get really screwy. I'm sure there is a good way of getting where I would like it to be, but I just haven't had the time to explore all the options.
> Thanks for all the information being shared here
Click to expand...

I just turned it on. But I use BIOS overclocking only, and I understand that would be a problem for you due to lack of reasonable voltages without the control center.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is awkward..


I had that same problem.









I don't have a fix for it though, one day it just worked.


----------



## Roadking

Well here is my attempt at 5017 MHz @ 1.57v. Shut down at 42 min due to core0 reaching 60c. Not sure if I should move the fail safe up to 62c and try again or not. What do you guys think? Also a little concerned about the NB temp at 65c


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disappearingone*
> 
> Haven't read about the last 10 pages of this thread so I'm not sure If this is still being discussed but I no longer give any credence to Prime95. I Thought one reason I had a hard time pushing past 4.6 stable prime may have been due to my outdated version which I was on v25 so I downloaded v27 and started blend, core 8 fails Instantly every time so I restored my v25 and ran blend for 9 hours with no issue. I didn't mess with my OC at all so I dont know if there is any way to get v27 stable but what I take from this is P95 Is not a reliable or consistent stress/stability test for BD/PD. I have no Idea why, I don't know if the issue is in the architecture, instructions or ect but all I know is if I want to proclaim any OC stable even a modest 4.5/4.6GHz then I need to ignore P95.


I think Prime is a very hard/stressfull test for the BD/PD arch. I believe that v27.7 is AVX enabled and a more diffulcult stress test than the older versions (v26/v25).

I use both v26 and v27 to help dial in o.c. depending on how much stress I'm looking to test and I haven't really been experiencing any issues with Prime.

A quick 30min run with v27.7:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Well here is my attempt at 5017 MHz @ 1.57v. Shut down at 42 min due to core0 reaching 60c. Not sure if I should move the fail safe up to 62c and try again or not. What do you guys think? Also a little concerned about the NB temp at 65c


62C is the recommended safe temp.

900-series NB is good for 85C+.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 62C is the recommended safe temp.
> 900-series NB is good for 85C+.


I guess I'll have another go at it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Thats amazing i just tried the same settings and get the same stable 5gz but with a temp of 48c, and im running a custom water loop look at 2nd link in my sig.[/quote
> 
> Boy you are damn arrogant. . You are not, and even many of the other people here are not ultimate authoritiies on anything. I regularly subscribe to techp[owerup, a very good site with very knowlegeable people as well. There is differing opinion on many questions. Several have said that the HT mhz does not make a great deal of difference in performance. .My HT connect has never been at 2600 unless I set it at 2600 . On auto it rarely goes above 2200.I have forced 2600 on occasion and sometimes it ; leads to system instability.. so I don't force it, I set it at auto Don't talk down to me , I really don't care if your the Prince of Wales or the annointed guru here, EVERYBODY deserves respect and courtesy. knowledge is the right of every human being. The obligation to impart knowledge in a patient and objectrive way is a universal responsibility. If I am wrong show me patiently and edify. I am probably am old enough to be your father. There are many things I know a great deal more about than you, but I am not here to laud it over others. You owe me an apology and I expect it. If you are ,man enough to give it, all will be good. I do not hold grudges.


----------



## M3TAl

LOL. Complete quote fail ^^^


----------



## sdlvx

os2wiz, man, when I overclock my Opteron 165 and leave HT multiplier to auto it defaults to multiplier of 1x, giving me like 315mhz HT link. I don't think auto is something you should trust at all, no matter what it does. I don't think someone was like, "ht link doesn't matter, so lets take it down from 1000mhz to 300mhz since it won't affect performance at all."


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Thats amazing i just tried the same settings and get the same stable 5gz but with a temp of 48c, and im running a custom water loop look at 2nd link in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you are damn arrogant. . You are not, and even many of the other people here are not ultimate authoritiies on anything. I regularly subscribe to techp[owerup, a very good site with very knowlegeable people as well. There is differing opinion on many questions. Several have said that the HT mhz does not make a great deal of difference in performance. .My HT connect has never been at 2600 unless I set it at 2600 . On auto it rarely goes above 2200.I have forced 2600 on occasion and sometimes it ; leads to system instability.. so I don't force it, I set it at auto Don't talk down to me , I really don't care if your the Prince of Wales or the annointed guru here, EVERYBODY deserves respect and courtesy. knowledge is the right of every human being. The obligation to impart knowledge in a patient and objectrive way is a universal responsibility. If I am wrong show me patiently and edify. I am probably am old enough to be your father. There are many things I know a great deal more about than you, but I am not here to laud it over others. You owe me an apology and I expect it. If you are ,man enough to give it, all will be good. I do not hold grudges.
Click to expand...

Lets list off what you've said so far in this thread, since based on your response you meant to quote me.

You said the UD3 is not a good OCing board:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is NOT wise to be cheap on motherboard quality the UD3 is NOT a board for overclockers. It has inadequate capacitors and inadequate controls on voltages. Get either a UD7 or as I prefer the Asus Crosshairs V or Asus Sabertooth. Well worth the extra $50-$60.


It has the best 8320 OC on the list.

You said Giga doesn't have as many LLC options as ASUS:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I stand corrected on power phasing, but the bios choices for LLC on that board and even on other Gigabyte boards on not as numerous or flexible as on a Crosshairs V. That is a fact.


They both have 6.

You said HT is 2200:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is actually incorrect stock HT speed is 2200. That has been my stock speed on my system since day one on my Crosshairs V bopard. It makes absolutely no difference in performance if the HT speed is 2600 or 2200. It is a non-issue.


The stock HT is 2600, and I proved it as such.

You have proven to not know what you are talking about time and again in this thread, doing little to no research. I do not care how old you are, I know 13 year olds on this forum that know more then you show to. If it takes one post with 3 links to prove you are wrong, I will do it. I will not waste my time helping someone who can't even look up the speed something runs at before incorrectly telling others what that value is. I spend enough time correcting your mistakes in this thread as to not confuse new people in it as it is.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Good News:
I finally got my Piledriver. Was going for the 8320, but ended up getting the 8350
Bad News:
It was late, the store was about to close - so I ended up bringing home a Sabertooth Rev 1. Headed back tomorrow (130kms) to get the 2.0 Version and a new case.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Good News:
> I finally got my Piledriver. Was going for the 8320, but ended up getting the 8350


Yay!
Quote:


> Bad News:
> It was late, the store was about to close - so I ended up bringing home a Sabertooth Rev 1. Headed back tomorrow (130kms) to get the 2.0 Version and a new case.


So close.









I look forward to your results! You've been in this thread with us for a long time, no doubt you've stocked up quite a bit of info about what should and shouldn't work.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yay!
> So close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to your results! You've been in this thread with us for a long time, no doubt you've stocked up quite a bit of info about what should and shouldn't work.


Thanks Kyad.

It is a Batch 1237 - with 1.38v stock, Turbo Enabled (I didn't check it stock with Turbo Disabled) So I have high hopes for it.
** Depite the board being wrong I couldn't resist settting it all up to check the chip.

Was half expecting someone to say this whole time "stop with all the crazy suggestions" and "G T F O, you don't have a Piledriver yet" lol.


----------



## Vlackrs

Really..... everyone talking about How OC Vishera and no body have the time to post ur Voltages, setting what is more important than or stuffs like this, this Thread have more than 1500 post and no body said something usefull about and maybe yes but its lost between all this replies. This thread is a headech, i ended reading 150 pages and nothing.

In resume:

-Differences between fx-8350 (more OC with less VC) and fx-8320 (more OC with more VC) Therefore fx-8320 has more OC limits.
-Always keep(or close) CPU-NB to 2200MHz

Anything more?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Really..... everyone talking about How OC Vishera and no body have the time to post ur Voltages, setting what is more important than or stuffs like this, this Thread have more than 1500 post and no body said something usefull about and maybe yes but its lost between all this replies. This thread is a headech, i ended reading 150 pages and nothing.
> In resume:
> -Differences between fx-8350 (more OC with less VC) and fx-8320 (more OC with more VC) Therefore fx-8320 has more OC limits.
> -Always keep(or close) CPU-NB to 2200MHz
> Anything more?


Then wth are you looking for? Handouts?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Then wth are you looking for? Handouts?


^^^ this,
wth are you talking about? the first page has OC's with voltages, frequencies, and LLC settings. and the following 400 pages are people posting OC'ing the 8320 and 8350 from about every angle possible.
If you want it done for you, hit 'auto' on TurboV EVO and it will find you a OC.


----------



## Vlackrs

The thing is, is a hardly jump from PII to Vishera, and for me, i need to read every reply to know what i need to chage to OC and not only CV,Freq and LLC. Like VDDA adding voltage to 2.6XXX (2.7000 red limit for asus?) to improve CV and reduce temps. OC CPU-NB doesnt work anymore, maybe HT add a boost? what Voltage is HT ? same like CPU-NB voltage? Maybe im in the wrong way.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> The thing is, is a hardly jump from PII to Vishera, and for me, i need to read every reply to know what i need to chage to OC and not only CV,Freq and LLC. Like VDDA adding voltage to 2.6XXX (2.7000 red limit for asus?) to improve CV and reduce temps. OC CPU-NB doesnt work anymore, maybe HT add a boost? what Voltage is HT ? same like CPU-NB voltage? Maybe im in the wrong way.


CPU-NB does.. but the gains from it are not much. In P2's there was a bottle neck there so raising FSB and CPU-NB made a huge difference in performance compared to just multi OC's

Vishera on the other hand is more multi/ram based speed thats why the overclocks differently. I made the same jump. waiting on my saber in order to really get a good oc.

and its not like this is all that new from what I have read and seen is that Vishera OC's like Bulldozer just better


----------



## Roadking

OK! I just did 2 hours of OCCT at 5.017GHz @1.57v Max Core @ 59c. Average core was 55c. Max CPU @ 70c. I lowered my VDDA from 2.65v down to auto @ 2.50v this lowered my core temps. I am going to run at these settings for a day or so and see if I can boost a little more later. Might try CnQ just for kicks.
Thanks for all the suggestions and tips.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> and its not like this is all that new from what I have read and seen is that Vishera OC's like Bulldozer just better


Bulldozer and Piledriver overclock about the same. Piledriver runs a bit cooler allowing more people with only moderate cooling to get better results.

Truth be told i have seen more 8150's at 5ghz+ than i have 8350's But that also might because there are more 8150's floating around than their is 8350's.

Both chips though can chew though some serious wattage overclocked.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Really..... everyone talking about How OC Vishera and no body have the time to post ur Voltages, setting what is more important than or stuffs like this, this Thread have more than 1500 post and no body said something usefull about and maybe yes but its lost between all this replies. This thread is a headech, i ended reading 150 pages and nothing.
> In resume:
> -Differences between fx-8350 (more OC with less VC) and fx-8320 (more OC with more VC) Therefore fx-8320 has more OC limits.
> -Always keep(or close) CPU-NB to 2200MHz
> Anything more?


Lol, kids these days, so lazy...

Go hang out in the kiddie pool.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> OK! I just did 2 hours of OCCT at 5.017GHz @1.57v Max Core @ 59c. Average core was 55c. Max CPU @ 70c. I lowered my VDDA from 2.65v down to auto @ 2.50v this lowered my core temps. I am going to run at these settings for a day or so and see if I can boost a little more later. Might try CnQ just for kicks.
> Thanks for all the suggestions and tips.


That's a great overclock ! well done:thumb:


----------



## sdlvx

I managed to squeeze out an 8.86 in Cinebench R11.5 at 5.18ghz, but I went to run IBT before I saved a screenshot and then I crashed. Fail.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> OK! I just did 2 hours of OCCT at 5.017GHz @1.57v Max Core @ 59c. Average core was 55c. Max CPU @ 70c. I lowered my VDDA from 2.65v down to auto @ 2.50v this lowered my core temps. I am going to run at these settings for a day or so and see if I can boost a little more later. Might try CnQ just for kicks.
> Thanks for all the suggestions and tips.


Good job!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Bulldozer and Piledriver overclock about the same. Piledriver runs a bit cooler allowing more people with only moderate cooling to get better results.
> Truth be told i have seen more 8150's at 5ghz+ than i have 8350's But that also might because there are more 8150's floating around than their is 8350's.
> Both chips though can chew though some serious wattage overclocked.


Most likely because the 8150 has been out for a year and 8350 a month..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> OK! I just did 2 hours of OCCT at 5.017GHz @1.57v Max Core @ 59c. Average core was 55c. Max CPU @ 70c. I lowered my VDDA from 2.65v down to auto @ 2.50v this lowered my core temps. I am going to run at these settings for a day or so and see if I can boost a little more later. Might try CnQ just for kicks.
> Thanks for all the suggestions and tips.


NICE OC! What cooling?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I'm back home. When I am done working I am probably going to brave it up to 1.6v and see what I can do.
> I was playing with my Opteron 165 over Thanksgiving and I noticed performance would just absolutely tank once you broke about 1.65v. Like, even the windows logon screen took forever to load. But that PSU I have in that rig is ancient and the board seems to have no LLC or anything. I would normally get vcore fluctuations of over .1v. It is crazy to see vcore peak at 1.68v and then drop to 1.53v. We've come a long way, lol.
> I'd hate to kill that Opteorn 165. That's hard to replace, but the FX 8350 isn't. Opteron was just as much fun as AMD FX. I remember picking that thing up for $99 when Core 2 Duo E6600 came out, then pushing it close to 3ghz and beating all the stock E6600s and taunting them for buying a $330 chip that lost to a $99 one.


Could sell you my opteron 180. Just retired that rig since I got a PD and used my BD chip to replace the opteron since it seemed fitting to replace a FX with a FX lol.


----------



## Roadking

Thanks All, I'm using XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme Universal

Ran for couple of hours, played Skyrim and AC3 rebooted and the system crashed on 3 reboots. Looks like I'm back to the drawing board.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Thanks All, I'm using XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme Universal
> 
> Ran for couple of hours, played Skyrim and AC3 rebooted and the system crashed on 3 reboots. Looks like I'm back to the drawing board.


i am really considering getting the raystorm 240. just need some money


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Thanks All, I'm using XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme Universal
> Ran for couple of hours, played Skyrim and AC3 rebooted and the system crashed on 3 reboots. Looks like I'm back to the drawing board.


If you can raise the FSB to 215 or so and drop the multi down a bit.. should help with stability


----------



## roofrider

Finally 8350 is available in India, costs about $230.

Btw found this on the interwebs, FlanK3r is on it.
But it's a little outdated, record stands at 8670MHz now.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Thanks All, I'm using XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme Universal
> Ran for couple of hours, played Skyrim and AC3 rebooted and the system crashed on 3 reboots. Looks like I'm back to the drawing board.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can raise the FSB to 215 or so and drop the multi down a bit.. should help with stability
Click to expand...

Actually, he's right. Asus has or had a history of not liking the multi to be pushed too hard. Some extra FSB could help if it doesn't push your NB/HT/RAM to instability.


----------



## Solders18

H100's just keep getting cheaper! $74.99 after MIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017

Could help some of you to push your chips a little farther


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Thanks All, I'm using XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme Universal
> Ran for couple of hours, played Skyrim and AC3 rebooted and the system crashed on 3 reboots. Looks like I'm back to the drawing board.


Would you happen to know what batch your chip is?


----------



## Roadking

Batch 1236. This chip or maybe the board doesn't like FSB increase either but I haven't tried it at this voltage so I'll give it a try. I might just have to be satisfied with 4.917; runs cool and fast.


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks , mine is a 1235 batch


----------



## Covert_Death

just ordered a raystorm RS240 kit from amazon for 140 free shipping from frozen CPU and then turned around and got a 650D case from newegg for 129 after rebate and free shipping.... im not doing any more OCing till i get my setup as my h60 is just too restrictive and I might as well not hurt the poor guy anymore until he has a proper home to rest in


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> just ordered a raystorm RS240 kit from amazon for 140 free shipping from frozen CPU and then turned around and got a 650D case from newegg for 129 after rebate and free shipping.... im not doing any more OCing till i get my setup as my h60 is just too restrictive and I might as well not hurt the poor guy anymore until he has a proper home to rest in


frozen cpu has the raystorm 240 kit for 125 and 13.40 ship.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> just ordered a raystorm RS240 kit from amazon for 140 free shipping from frozen CPU and then turned around and got a 650D case from newegg for 129 after rebate and free shipping.... im not doing any more OCing till i get my setup as my h60 is just too restrictive and I might as well not hurt the poor guy anymore until he has a proper home to rest in


Should have gotten the RX.


----------



## Covert_Death

wanted the RX but couldn't find it on amazon and had $50 amazon gift card so i was pretty stuck into buying from them, still think it was a good deal and in the future since its not a closed loop if the RS doesn't turn out to be enough I'll just upgrade the rad and sell the old one

plus ordering through amazon got me the free kill coil instead of aditive so it was a $6.99 freebie!!!!! lol


----------



## SCollins

So far, with only a MB change and a CPU change from a 1090t to a 8320, I have seen my compile times for software cut roughly in half.


----------



## thr33niL

I'm really annoyed with my GD80 not having LLC and not having any option to increase CPU voltage past 1.44v. Stuck at 4.3 with a nasty vdroop that drops me down to 1.4v during testing. I know the MSI control center is there and can take the voltages above and beyond but I'm a little uneasy software overclocking. Point in fact... I just updated Control Center and it started me off with the multi-option at 35x(!!!) for some unknown reason. God forbid I would have hit "apply" before checking the default values. Who knows what would have happened.



Control Center is also reading I'm only putting out 1.424v instead of the 1.44v its says in BIOS. CPU-Z says 1.432v. It makes it all the more annoying that with my watercooling setup, I'm maxing out at like 33­°C during IBT...


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Could sell you my opteron 180. Just retired that rig since I got a PD and used my BD chip to replace the opteron since it seemed fitting to replace a FX with a FX lol.


Oh man don't tempt me. I need some more PSUs though first. Plus, part of the magic of Opteron 165 overclock was that locked 9x multiplier. It kind of had this awesome, "holy **** look how high the bus is!" rush to it. I don't think we'll ever see a chip that needs to go from 200mhz bus to 320mhz bus to be overclocked ever again. It's kind of sad. That feeling of putting the bus to 320mhz or so and watching the system POST, boot into Windows, and then run Prime95 was pretty damn awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Batch 1236. This chip or maybe the board doesn't like FSB increase either but I haven't tried it at this voltage so I'll give it a try. I might just have to be satisfied with 4.917; runs cool and fast.


I have a 1236 and I'm noticing the same thing. Oddly enough, it seems like it's only stable around 200mhz, 230mhz, and 250mhz. I started raising the bus in 1 mhz increments and taking notes, and it seems like you can OC the bus on this Gigabyte, it just has dead zones where it doesn't like to be overclocked on the bus (like 205 to 215 causes instability no matter if you underclock CPUNB, HTLink, and lower multiplier to something lower than something you know is stable. 205mhz x 24.5 gave me 5022.5mhz, and I've been stable all over the place in the 5000mhz to 5100mhz range and 205x24.5 pooped out. I'm running 230x22 (5060mhz) right now and everything is fine.

If you would like to test my dead zone theory, or if anyone else would, I would really appreciate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> So far, with only a MB change and a CPU change from a 1090t to a 8320, I have seen my compile times for software cut roughly in half.


What are you compiling with? I saw huge improvements in Linux with GCC.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks , mine is a 1235 batch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Batch 1236.


I have had two from 1237. and so far thats all i have seen '35, '36, and '37. anyone else have another batch?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> I'm really annoyed with my GD80 not having LLC and not having any option to increase CPU voltage past 1.44v. Stuck at 4.3 with a nasty vdroop that drops me down to 1.4v during testing. I know the MSI control center is there and can take the voltages above and beyond but I'm a little uneasy software overclocking. Point in fact... I just updated Control Center and it started me off with the multi-option at 35x(!!!) for some unknown reason. God forbid I would have hit "apply" before checking the default values. Who knows what would have happened.
> 
> Control Center is also reading I'm only putting out 1.424v instead of the 1.44v its says in BIOS. CPU-Z says 1.432v. It makes it all the more annoying that with my watercooling setup, I'm maxing out at like 33­°C during IBT...


I think its safe to say that MSI for longterm stable just isn't that great for OCs


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Oh man don't tempt me. I need some more PSUs though first. Plus, part of the magic of Opteron 165 overclock was that locked 9x multiplier. It kind of had this awesome, "holy **** look how high the bus is!" rush to it. I don't think we'll ever see a chip that needs to go from 200mhz bus to 320mhz bus to be overclocked ever again. It's kind of sad. That feeling of putting the bus to 320mhz or so and watching the system POST, boot into Windows, and then run Prime95 was pretty damn awesome.
> I have a 1236 and I'm noticing the same thing. Oddly enough, it seems like it's only stable around 200mhz, 230mhz, and 250mhz. I started raising the bus in 1 mhz increments and taking notes, and it seems like you can OC the bus on this Gigabyte, it just has dead zones where it doesn't like to be overclocked on the bus (like 205 to 215 causes instability no matter if you underclock CPUNB, HTLink, and lower multiplier to something lower than something you know is stable. 205mhz x 24.5 gave me 5022.5mhz, and I've been stable all over the place in the 5000mhz to 5100mhz range and 205x24.5 pooped out. I'm running 230x22 (5060mhz) right now and everything is fine.
> If you would like to test my dead zone theory, or if anyone else would, I would really appreciate it.
> What are you compiling with? I saw huge improvements in Linux with GCC.


using gnu/gcc tools on Haiku Os.could be something wonky in the clock generator that cuases the other issues.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think its safe to say that MSI for longterm stable just isn't that great for OCs


I've had no problems with running my 8320 at 4.2 on big compiles.I have a msi 970a-g46 mb, works fine. I'd bet its a bad power supply, VRM's can only accomodate for so much voltage swing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> I've had no problems with running my 8320 at 4.2 on big compiles.I have a msi 970a-g46 mb, works fine. I'd bet its a bad power supply, VRM's can only accomodate for so much voltage swing.


i should add HIGH oc's although theres been 1-2 that got up to 5ghz on the GD80.. but its fine line that is tempting on the voltage threshold in order to counteract the vDroop and the that only seems to get worse the more voltage that you push.. Im saying in comparision for cheaper price the UD3 oc's well compared to the GD65 and the UD3 is 20 bucks cheaper.. The GD80 is the same price as the UD5 and depending on the deal Sabers and M599's both have been confirmed to be better OCers

So in comparison to the boards at the price ranges I would say that if you are going to overclock.. its a big gamble with MSI compared to like priced boards


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i should add HIGH oc's although theres been 1-2 that got up to 5ghz on the GD80.. but its fine line that is tempting on the voltage threshold in order to counteract the vDroop and the that only seems to get worse the more voltage that you push.. Im saying in comparision for cheaper price the UD3 oc's well compared to the GD65 and the UD3 is 20 bucks cheaper.. The GD80 is the same price as the UD5 and depending on the deal Sabers and M599's both have been confirmed to be better OCers
> So in comparison to the boards at the price ranges I would say that if you are going to overclock.. its a big gamble with MSI compared to like priced boards


It could also be that you have a crappy power supply, Compiling a operating system with 16 threads at 4.2 ghz, ain't a snooze of a workload.

check your power supply, I bet its buckling under load.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins*
> 
> It could also be that you have a crappy power supply, Compiling a operating system with 16 threads at 4.2 ghz, ain't a snooze of a workload.
> check your power supply, I bet its buckling under load.


Not sure if the power supply comment was pointed at me or not but whats the best way to check for anything faulty? I know that can't be the case on a pure power/quality basis since I have a tank of a PS. If there is something wrong with it, that's another story.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> I'm really annoyed with my GD80 not having LLC and not having any option to increase CPU voltage past 1.44v. Stuck at 4.3 with a nasty vdroop that drops me down to 1.4v during testing. I know the MSI control center is there and can take the voltages above and beyond but I'm a little uneasy software overclocking. Point in fact... I just updated Control Center and it started me off with the multi-option at 35x(!!!) for some unknown reason. God forbid I would have hit "apply" before checking the default values. Who knows what would have happened.


The only thing that would have happened is a broken OC or BSOD , restart and reset









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks , mine is a 1235 batch
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Batch 1236.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had two from 1237. and so far thats all i have seen '35, '36, and '37. anyone else have another batch?
Click to expand...

1229 here
Quote:


> Not sure if the power supply comment was pointed at me or not but whats the best way to check for anything faulty? I know that can't be the case on a pure power/quality basis since I have a tank of a PS. If there is something wrong with it, that's another story.


Run OCCT stress test . It will generate charts at the end of the run including your PSU rails. You can have a look at the amount of ripple you have happening.
**** Sometimes the voltages are not correct, but the line it generates will be accurate as far as fluctuation. ******
http://www.ocbase.com/

***assuming you don't have a DVOM on hand as Collins points out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> I'm really annoyed with my GD80 not having LLC and not having any option to increase CPU voltage past 1.44v. Stuck at 4.3 with a nasty vdroop that drops me down to 1.4v during testing. I know the MSI control center is there and can take the voltages above and beyond but I'm a little uneasy software overclocking. Point in fact... I just updated Control Center and it started me off with the multi-option at 35x(!!!) for some unknown reason. God forbid I would have hit "apply" before checking the default values. Who knows what would have happened.
> 
> Control Center is also reading I'm only putting out 1.424v instead of the 1.44v its says in BIOS. CPU-Z says 1.432v. It makes it all the more annoying that with my watercooling setup, I'm maxing out at like 33­°C during IBT...


You have no reason to fear overclocking using software rather than bios. I've been using MSI's overclocking utilities since 2003 across socket A ,754,939, AM2+ , AM3 and AM3+ platforms and have never hurt any hardware along the way. It's important not to blend bios overclocking with software overclocking, that's where you can get into trouble with these programs as it will give false values. It is however always best to double check ALL settings in a software overclock before applying them, just as you should in bios. It's so much faster and easier to find a good overclock using software , it's hard for me to understand any bias against it. There is only a few settings in bios that I would change from default in bios, turn off CNQ , active phase switching, and turbo functions.

In my opinion you should be able to get at least 4.8 ghz stable ( set voltage in control center at 1.53 and you should be fine at that clock, it will drop to 1.46 at 100% load) with the equipment you have , the only reason you haven't gotten a bigger overclock is your own unwillingness to use the tools that MSI has given you. The board is more than capable , if you are willing to use the software. The lack of LLC means that you will have to compensate for it in your voltage setting in control center. It's as simple as that







. Good luck
EDIT: I thought you had the 8350 , sorry, with that in mind 4.6 ghz at the voltage above would be my best guess as a realistic goal.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*
> 
> Not sure if the power supply comment was pointed at me or not but whats the best way to check for anything faulty? I know that can't be the case on a pure power/quality basis since I have a tank of a PS. If there is something wrong with it, that's another story.


Everybody makes lemons, PSU's wear out. Have it test, and a good high quality DVOM should be sufficient.


----------



## thr33niL

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Run OCCT stress test . It will generate charts at the end of the run including your PSU rails. You can have a look at the amount of ripple you have happening.
> **** Sometimes the voltages are not correct, but the line it generates will be accurate as far as fluctuation. ******
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> ***assuming you don't have a DVOM on hand as Collins points out.


Downloading it now. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have no reason to fear overclocking using software rather than bios. I've been using MSI's overclocking utilities since 2003 across socket A ,754,939, AM2+ , AM3 and AM3+ platforms and have never hurt any hardware along the way. It's important not to blend bios overclocking with software overclocking, that's where you can get into trouble with these programs as it will give false values. It is however always best to double check ALL settings in a software overclock before applying them, just as you should in bios. It's so much faster and easier to find a good overclock using software , it's hard for me to understand any bias against it. There is only a few settings in bios that I would change from default in bios, turn off CNQ , active phase switching, and turbo functions.
> In my opinion you should be able to get at least 4.8 ghz stable ( set voltage in control center at 1.53 and you should be fine at that clock, it will drop to 1.46 at 100% load) with the equipment you have , the only reason you haven't gotten a bigger overclock is your own unwillingness to use the tools that MSI has given you. The board is more than capable , if you are willing to use the software. The lack of LLC means that you will have to compensate for it in your voltage setting in control center. It's as simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck
> EDIT: I thought you had the 8350 , sorry, with that in mind 4.6 ghz at the voltage above would be my best guess as a realistic goal.


I'm obviously new to software overclocking. So should I go in to BIOS and just default everything before starting in with the software? Also, when applied or saved.. does the overclock just load on startup or do you have to load and apply the settings in the Control Center everytime?


----------



## silencespr

i over clocked to 4.6 using AMD Over drive but when i ran 3DmarkVantage i got some horrible results.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4417907


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Downloading it now. Thanks.
I'm obviously new to software overclocking. So should I go in to BIOS and just default everything before starting in with the software? Also, when applied or saved.. does the overclock just load on startup or do you have to load and apply the settings in the Control Center everytime?[/quote]
It's understandable that you would be a little apprehensive about software clocking if you are new to it, probably wise to be cautious.
My suggestion is to go to bios, set everything to default , I believe you can do this by pressing F6. Then as I said in the other post disable turbo functions, active phase switching and cool and quiet. Might as well disable the OC genie function as well while you are there. Everything else should be auto for now. If you want , you can save this bios configuration in one of the profiles in bios using a usb thumb drive. This will come in handy if you have to clear cmos in the future and want to quickly restore the same values in bios as a starting point.

Once you have done this press f10 to save those settings and exit bios. Once it boots up open cpuid, and a temperature monitoring program before even opening control center.
Look over the values that those programs are giving you , if everything looks ok proceed to open control center and start with minor bumps in voltage and multiplier.
I have an 8350 and the default voltage to the cpu is 1.28 which is enough to run it at 4 ghz under normal conditions, but is not enough to run all 8 cores at 100% load. I have tested this many times and at that speed and voltage he v drop is about . 03 volts. This is enough to cause worker errors in prime 95. I have found that bumping the voltage to 1.31 in control center allows it to run prime stably indefinitely at that speed. I write this because i want you to gain an understanding of the board's v drop and it's effects and how to compensate for them.
As you go up in speed and voltage the vdrop will increase to a maximum of .07 volts at values above 1.5 volts in control center and at speeds above 4.7 ghz at 100% load on all cores. However, after the initial drop, mine stays very steady. You have nearly the same powersupply that I do , so I would expect similar performance. I have been able to run prime at 4.5 ghz with a setting of 1.47 in control center. I would expect your 8320 to hit 4.3. I guess we will learn along the way, just go slow, make small adjustments in voltage and multiplier and watch your temps. But you have a very nice cooling setup so I don't expect that to limit you.
I wouldn't recommend going above 1.55 volts in control center unless you are willing to risk harming your equipment, I have went much higher , but I've done so at my own peril.
Good luck and if you have any other questions , just let me know.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hello everyone,

Just adding myself to the owners thread. I've recently bought an FX-8320 (1236 batch). Stock VID is 1.4, currently running at 4.2 (21x200) and 1.375 vcore, though I didn't have much time to play with it since I've bought it. Prime95 27.7 was stable for a bit over half an hour, will do more stressing once I get the time. v25 was throwing errors even at stock, but from what I've read here that's not new.

I did also boot it up (and actually installed windows at those settings) with 4500 (22.5*200) at stock vcore (1.4) but didn't stress test it at all. My load temps are somewhere around 52-54C on the Core Temp and 62-64C on the socket temp, guess that's pretty normal? MB temps are around 52-54C. Goes up to 56C core and 70C socket if voltages are near 1.45, but then again my FZ-120 which used to cool my unlocked 720be is doing a decent job considering...

Cheers.


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Just adding myself to the owners thread. I've recently bought an FX-8320 (1236 batch). Stock VID is 1.4, currently running at 4.2 (21x200) and 1.375 vcore, though I didn't have much time to play with it since I've bought it. Prime95 27.7 was stable for a bit over half an hour, will do more stressing once I get the time. v25 was throwing errors even at stock, but from what I've read here that's not new.
> I did also boot it up (and actually installed windows at those settings) with 4500 (22.5*200) at stock vcore (1.4) but didn't stress test it at all. My load temps are somewhere around 52-54C on the Core Temp and 62-64C on the socket temp, guess that's pretty normal? MB temps are around 52-54C. Goes up to 56C core and 70C socket if voltages are near 1.45, but then again my FZ-120 which used to cool my unlocked 720be is doing a decent job considering...
> Cheers.


Welcome to the club and OCN.


----------



## bios_R_us

Thanks, I've been "lurking" around for a while now (about 2 years) just being silent though.


----------



## bao28

I am also suffering from superb vDroops problems. I think I take the gold medal there too at .15v vdroop. lol 1.356v to 1.2v. Prime and all works perfectly stable at stock settings inspite of the vdroop, so yeah fx8350 can probably run at 1.2v completely stable.

Now, I have managed to bypass this superb vdroop problem by enabling LLC, and overclocking by bus. Just normally enabling LLC doesn't stop the vdroop, it still happens... boards completely f'd up probably cuz its a 890GX. But enabling LLC and overclocking by bus brings my vdroop down to 0.012v. And I am currently running 230x20 @ 4.6ghz, I want to get to 5ghz by bus overclocking but I guess ill fiddle with it a bit more later...

I don't really understand tbh...

And the other day, while stressing at 240x20 FSB at 1.536v, my computer just shutdown 10 minutes through the test. Now I'm assuming its cuz my PSU runs on
4 +12V rails
rather then 1... maybe someone can shed some light on this? Temps were all under 61 degrees. Including package temp


----------



## wolvers

My 8320 will do 4.8Ghz stable but with quite high vcore (near 1.55v), I'm going to see if I can tweak the voltages so that I can run that 24/7. So far I've been running my 30nm RAM at 1600MHz and low timings, rather than 2133MHz, and NB & HT @2200MHz as it reduces some of the voltages and allows it to run considerably cooler. The difference in performance is minimal and if it allows me to run a higher core speed I'll get much more performance from that.

I'm still contemplating swapping it for an 8350 though as I think that with the voltages I'm running now I'll easily hit 5Ghz+. If only I'd got a good clocking 8320 I'd be laughing right now.







Still, performance is great, especially from a £130 CPU, there's no Intel chip that would give you that for the same money.

It's really good fun and hugely satisfying clocking these. Intel chips are a bore, they've turned the OCing art into something any chump can do. There's little satisfaction in it. With the right thought and patience you can get more out of even the worst clocking PD chip.


----------



## itomic

Did u check power consumption on 4.9Ghz @ 1.55v ??


----------



## bios_R_us

Question: I've seen people saying that on PD you need to have the HT linked to the NB. That's the NB and not the CPU-NB, right? So if the HT is stock at 2600, the NB should also be at 2600? Also, did anyone try to bench with the HT at lower speed such as 2400 or 2200 and see what kind of performance hit it would take?

And the second one: I'm interested in knowing what temps other people are getting (on air) with both Core and Socket. I'd like to know if my 52-54C core and 62-64C socket are OK or should i do something about it. Perhaps if there's any room for a bit more.

Thanks!


----------



## sliverstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> List is in the OP...


Sorry, I don't know how I missed that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> 1.5v is fine, if anything it's pretty low for 5.2ghz have you done any proper stress testing?


Hah, I thought I had







It was all running great, ran through some stress testing fine, then yesterday it crashed hard.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Downloading it now. Thanks.
> I'm obviously new to software overclocking. So should I go in to BIOS and just default everything before starting in with the software? Also, when applied or saved.. does the overclock just load on startup or do you have to load and apply the settings in the Control Center everytime?


It's understandable that you would be a little apprehensive about software clocking if you are new to it, probably wise to be cautious.
My suggestion is to go to bios, set everything to default , I believe you can do this by pressing F6. Then as I said in the other post disable turbo functions, active phase switching and cool and quiet. Might as well disable the OC genie function as well while you are there. Everything else should be auto for now. If you want , you can save this bios configuration in one of the profiles in bios using a usb thumb drive. This will come in handy if you have to clear cmos in the future and want to quickly restore the same values in bios as a starting point.
Once you have done this press f10 to save those settings and exit bios. Once it boots up open cpuid, and a temperature monitoring program before even opening control center.
Look over the values that those programs are giving you , if everything looks ok proceed to open control center and start with minor bumps in voltage and multiplier.
I have an 8350 and the default voltage to the cpu is 1.28 which is enough to run it at 4 ghz under normal conditions, but is not enough to run all 8 cores at 100% load. I have tested this many times and at that speed and voltage he v drop is about . 03 volts. This is enough to cause worker errors in prime 95. I have found that bumping the voltage to 1.31 in control center allows it to run prime stably indefinitely at that speed. I write this because i want you to gain an understanding of the board's v drop and it's effects and how to compensate for them.
As you go up in speed and voltage the vdrop will increase to a maximum of .07 volts at values above 1.5 volts in control center and at speeds above 4.7 ghz at 100% load on all cores. However, after the initial drop, mine stays very steady. You have nearly the same powersupply that I do , so I would expect similar performance. I have been able to run prime at 4.5 ghz with a setting of 1.47 in control center. I would expect your 8320 to hit 4.3. I guess we will learn along the way, just go slow, make small adjustments in voltage and multiplier and watch your temps. But you have a very nice cooling setup so I don't expect that to limit you.
I wouldn't recommend going above 1.55 volts in control center unless you are willing to risk harming your equipment, I have went much higher , but I've done so at my own peril.
Good luck and if you have any other questions , just let me know.







[/quote]

Thanks man. Gonna give this a shot. Rep'd ya.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Question: I've seen people saying that on PD you need to have the HT linked to the NB. That's the NB and not the CPU-NB, right? So if the HT is stock at 2600, the NB should also be at 2600? Also, did anyone try to bench with the HT at lower speed such as 2400 or 2200 and see what kind of performance hit it would take?
> And the second one: I'm interested in knowing what temps other people are getting (on air) with both Core and Socket. I'd like to know if my 52-54C core and 62-64C socket are OK or should i do something about it. Perhaps if there's any room for a bit more.
> Thanks!


Those temps are alright. Ive read and been told you can go to 62c on the core. its what I aim for anyhow.

Whats your clock speed at those temps? and what cooler are you using.

Ive not played with the HT NB settings so i cannot tell you what the difference in performance is.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> os2wiz, man, when I overclock my Opteron 165 and leave HT multiplier to auto it defaults to multiplier of 1x, giving me like 315mhz HT link. I don't think auto is something you should trust at all, no matter what it does. I don't think someone was like, "ht link doesn't matter, so lets take it down from 1000mhz to 300mhz since it won't affect performance at all."


Good point. I certainly meant the difference between 2200 and 2600 shouldn'be too much. But to a large extent I was coceptually wrong. I learned something
yesterday. My 8350 chip is probably not one of the better overclockers batch was 1236 but perhaps there are variation in the batch. In my attempt to try tpush this above 4.6 ghz, I tried after unsuccessfully doing it multiplier only, by doing it fsb only. I still hit the same limits, my chip becomes a voltage pig at 4.6 ghz.
Stability there required 1.475 vcore. I was able to boot to 4.8 but even tat 1.52 v it was unstable freezing while running cinebench 64. But more importantly
while going back to 4.6 and HT link speed at 2990, I got about 7% higher scores on openGL and cpu tests in cinebench 11.5 64 bit than I got at the same cpu
clock with HT link speed at 2600. So I was definitely under the wrong misconception, but of course the poster here who raked me over the coals with verbal abuse
still needs a course in proper etiquette. No balls to apologize I guess. I'll move on. I am always willing and able to learn and self-criticize when wrong that is all part of the dialectical method of the Marxist theory of knowledge.


----------



## AWC5004

Love this chip!

passes 30 runs very high IBT and 8hrs of prime95


ht/nb @ 2200 (i get cooler temps with less V by doing this. testing ht @ 2600 to see if it is worth it)
vcore in bios 1.431
vcore gets up to 1.44 under load
LLC @ very high
PLL @ default (have tried multiple settings from default to 2.695, has done nothing for me)
CPU NB @ 1.28


----------



## stickg1

I've had a batch 1236 and 1237 FX-8320. They both become voltage hogs around 4.6GHz. Maybe you got a 8350 that just barely passed the binning process. If it can hit turbo frequencies easily on stock voltage then they would have no reason to bin it as a 8320. Luck of the draw with the silicon lottery I suppose.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lets list off what you've said so far in this thread, since based on your response you meant to quote me.
> 
> You said the UD3 is not a good OCing board:
> It has the best 8320 OC on the list.
> 
> You said Giga doesn't have as many LLC options as ASUS:
> They both have 6.
> 
> You said HT is 2200:
> The stock HT is 2600, and I proved it as such.
> 
> You have proven to not know what you are talking about time and again in this thread, doing little to no research. I do not care how old you are, I know 13 year olds on this forum that know more then you show to. If it takes one post with 3 links to prove you are wrong, I will do it. I will not waste my time helping someone who can't even look up the speed something runs at before incorrectly telling others what that value is. I spend enough time correcting your mistakes in this thread as to not confuse new people in it as it is.


So I was wrong, that still gives you know right to humiliate. Your a despicable human being.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Batch 1236. This chip or maybe the board doesn't like FSB increase either but I haven't tried it at this voltage so I'll give it a try. I might just have to be satisfied with 4.917; runs cool and fast.


I'm also hitting a voltage wall with my chip once pushing/testing beyond 4.9Ghz.. My chip is a lower leak sample (stock-1.375v VID) and runs cool when testing but at ~5.0(+) speeds this sample really just seems to stop responding to voltage increases... When a plus .05v increase doesn't effectively stabilize a small ~100Mhz increase... it doesn't look promising. I'm thinking that ~4.9(+) may be the stabil limit for this one.

I've been folding/crunching so far for ~12+ hrs since yesterday evening at 4.9GHz DDR3-2088 8-10-10-25-1T:


----------



## adroit

Got pretty lucky with my chip, [email protected] stock cooling, getting better cooling tommorow!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I'm also hitting a voltage wall with my chip once pushing/testing beyond 4.9Ghz.. My chip is a lower leak sample (stock-1.375v VID) and runs cool when testing but at ~5.0(+) speeds this sample really just seems to stop responding to voltage increases... When a plus .05v increase doesn't effectively stabilize a small ~100Mhz increase... it doesn't look promising. I'm thinking that ~4.9(+) may be the stabil limit for this one.
> I've been folding/crunching so far for ~12+ hrs since yesterday evening at 4.9GHz DDR3-2088 8-10-10-25-1T:


I see you have a couple sticks of RAM there, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Got pretty lucky with my chip, [email protected] stock cooling, getting better cooling tommorow!


1.5v on stock cooling? Your chip might be the first one to die. Don't worry we'll hold a beautiful funeral for your chip.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> 1.5v on stock cooling? Your chip might be the first one to die. Don't worry we'll hold a beautiful funeral for your chip.


Yea, I was cutting it pretty close, was at 70°C at some point, but I'm done with benchmarking for today and I should be getting hyper 212 evo tommorow, so no funeral just yet.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Those temps are alright. Ive read and been told you can go to 62c on the core. its what I aim for anyhow.
> Whats your clock speed at those temps? and what cooler are you using.
> Ive not played with the HT NB settings so i cannot tell you what the difference in performance is.


I'm currently at 4.2 / 1.4 vcore (which is stock vid) and the coler is ZeroTherm FZ-120.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Yea, I was cutting it pretty close, was at 70°C at some point, but I'm done with benchmarking for today and I should be getting hyper 212 evo tommorow, so no funeral just yet.


How old is your PSU? I had an old PSU in my old rig and it felt like I could just keep throwing vcore at it and temps wouldn't go anywhere. It reported as 1.52v but even on air it would only stay in 70s under load (it was an Intel i7 920).

I went to leak test my water loop with it and the PSU wouldn't even provide enough power for the pump to run. It made a goofy sound and stopped pumping after about a minute. I thought the kit was bad so I switched to the new PSU and it worked perfectly.

I think you may be having the same problem I was having. You might be giving it 1.5v but you're not giving it the amperage it needs, and I don't know if any way to detect amperage. That's just a theory, though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Question: I've seen people saying that on PD you need to have the HT linked to the NB. That's the NB and not the CPU-NB, right? So if the HT is stock at 2600, the NB should also be at 2600? Also, did anyone try to bench with the HT at lower speed such as 2400 or 2200 and see what kind of performance hit it would take?
> 
> And the second one: I'm interested in knowing what temps other people are getting (on air) with both Core and Socket. I'd like to know if my 52-54C core and 62-64C socket are OK or should i do something about it. Perhaps if there's any room for a bit more.
> 
> Thanks!


Na, more NB speed doesn't help much if at all, and dropping HT to 2200 just hurts. Keeping them both at stock is fine, although you may be required to raise them if you use FSB overclocking.

And yes, I have:
HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255

Those temps are just fine too.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> How old is your PSU? I had an old PSU in my old rig and it felt like I could just keep throwing vcore at it and temps wouldn't go anywhere. It reported as 1.52v but even on air it would only stay in 70s under load (it was an Intel i7 920).
> I went to leak test my water loop with it and the PSU wouldn't even provide enough power for the pump to run. It made a goofy sound and stopped pumping after about a minute. I thought the kit was bad so I switched to the new PSU and it worked perfectly.
> I think you may be having the same problem I was having. You might be giving it 1.5v but you're not giving it the amperage it needs, and I don't know if any way to detect amperage. That's just a theory, though.


It's a brand new corsair gs600, I'm pretty sure it provides all the amps the cpu needs, if it wouldnt my cpu wouldnt be stable for benchmarking.


----------



## cssorkinman

Very impressive Polroger


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I see you have a couple sticks of RAM there, lol.


I like to keep my options open when it comes to RAM







...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very impressive Polroger


Thanks... I may be able to back off vcore a tad more and still remain 24/7 folding/crunching stable but I seemed to need ~1.512v to eliminate a pesky "illegal sumout" error on one core when stressing with Prime v27.7.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Na, more NB speed doesn't help much if at all, and dropping HT to 2200 just hurts. Keeping them both at stock is fine, although you may be required to raise them if you use FSB overclocking.
> And yes, I have:
> HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
> HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
> Those temps are just fine too.


I did the same tests and the difference was negligible on the 8350.

[email protected] http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5040520

[email protected] http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5040583

Just to clarify whats the stock NB speed? I just got it set to auto and its @2200. Id like to find out the stock speed so i can set it and run the tests again

Thanks man


----------



## tking

i must have got a good chip (fx8350) im running 4.7ghz on 1.43v 6hr prime 95 stable


----------



## Vlackrs

nvm, stupid old config. msconfig > boot > avanced options - numver of Cores...


----------



## bios_R_us

Bumped down to 4Ghz :-( 4.2 @1.4 threw some Prime errors... stressing 4.0 @ 1.4 now. I do think it's most likely my cooler. I could throw 1.5v on my Phenom x4 and not break 50C with this cooler, it would always stay in the high 40s but this is a totally different story.

I did reseat it and also changed the thermal paste from the ZeroTherm that came with it to some AS 5 that I had around the house, though I can't really say that I notice any difference in temps. Perhaps after it's "settled in" ...

I was pleased with 4.2 on stock volts (1.4v on stock .. is that oddly high for the 8320?) but I hope it will at least hold 4Ghz...

Running P95 now:


----------



## itomic

1.425V for 4.0Ghz is way to much !!. Im P95 stable at 1.3V for 4.0Ghz.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Bumped down to 4Ghz :-( 4.2 @1.4 threw some Prime errors... stressing 4.0 @ 1.4 now. I do think it's most likely my cooler. I could throw 1.5v on my Phenom x4 and not break 50C with this cooler, it would always stay in the high 40s but this is a totally different story.
> I did reseat it and also changed the thermal paste from the ZeroTherm that came with it to some AS 5 that I had around the house, though I can't really say that I notice any difference in temps. Perhaps after it's "settled in" ...
> I was pleased with 4.2 on stock volts (1.4v on stock .. is that oddly high for the 8320?) but I hope it will at least hold 4Ghz...
> Running P95 now:


Prime95's use as a stress test is pretty controversial on Piledriver. I'm one of the guys who thinks it isn't a good test of PD. People have PD crash in Prime95 on stock settings, and Prime95 has a history of crashing on new architectures with new instructions.

Everyone has been primarily using Intel Burn Test instead.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Na, more NB speed doesn't help much if at all, and dropping HT to 2200 just hurts. Keeping them both at stock is fine, although you may be required to raise them if you use FSB overclocking.
> And yes, I have:
> HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
> HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
> Those temps are just fine too.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same tests and the difference was negligible on the 8350.
> 
> [email protected] http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5040520
> 
> [email protected] http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5040583
> 
> Just to clarify whats the stock NB speed? I just got it set to auto and its @2200. Id like to find out the stock speed so i can set it and run the tests again
> 
> Thanks man
Click to expand...

You have 1 GPU, I have 2. That would be a fair enough difference I guess. Who knows, I may get a higher score with even more HT speed, but my HT multi is limited to 13, so I'd have to use FSB.

Stock NB is indeed 2200Mhz.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> 1.425V for 4.0Ghz is way to much !!. Im P95 stable at 1.3V for 4.0Ghz.


It's actually 1.4v (which is default VID... for this chip) and it ups to 1.425 under load because of the LLC from what I know.

I've tried undervolting it but it's not stable unfortunately.


----------



## Stealthman80

hey guys, so I'm pretty sure im stable at 4.5 with 1.45 volts..however Im trying to get to 4.6 and the cores are randomley throttleing down to 1400mhz during the stress test? nothing I've upped the voltage 3 steps, upped the nb voltage to 1.2062 from stock 1.175 and vdda 2.525...why is it all of a sudden dropping the multiplier? power issue?


----------



## PolRoger

A little IMC testing... my chip seems to be able to run memory fine @ 2400...4.8GHz at DDR3-2400 10-11-11-28-1T (Team Vulcan 2400C11 kit):


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> hey guys, so I'm pretty sure im stable at 4.5 with 1.45 volts..however Im trying to get to 4.6 and the cores are randomley throttleing down to 1400mhz during the stress test? nothing I've upped the voltage 3 steps, upped the nb voltage to 1.2062 from stock 1.175 and vdda 2.525...why is it all of a sudden dropping the multiplier? power issue?


Turn off APM.

Or you just don't have the cooling.


----------



## bmgjet

I get higher 3dmark with higher HT, 2.75-3ghz seems to be the sweet spot.
Running 2 cards as well.


----------



## Stealthman80

errr ok so apparently i tried intel burn at 4500 with the 1.45 and its instant freeze...had to go up to 1.4625 and it got to about pass 4 before it started throtteling ***..temps only hitting like mid 50s. APm is already off


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I get higher 3dmark with higher HT, 2.75-3ghz seems to be the sweet spot.
> Running 2 cards as well.


I'm going to have to put effort into making FSB work then. I would like to get to 220, as that would allow me to put the NB on 10x to keep its 2200, and still get HT to 2860. Working the CPU multi around isn't going to be a problem.

Here's hoping that my new RAM can take the extra speed and my board doesn't crap out on my with FSB as it has been.


----------



## bios_R_us

As I've been told my volts are too high, am I the only one with a chip that has stock VID 1.4v? :-(


----------



## itomic

Mine is @4.0Ghz stable at 1.28V with jump to 1.3V under load. High VID voltage shoud be indicator of excellent chip for overclocking with low power consumption and potential of very high clocks !!! R u sure your VID voltage is 1.4V ??


----------



## Stealthman80

gaah Ive tried every voltage step from 1.4 to a 1.44 and it instantly freezes ibt, am I missing something? what should I be looking for I tried it all the way to 1.465 and it passes but it throttles down...its not my temps so whats the deal?


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Mine is @4.0Ghz stable at 1.28V with jump to 1.3V under load. High VID voltage shoud be indicator of excellent chip for overclocking with low power consumption and potential of very high clocks !!! R u sure your VID voltage is 1.4V ??


Mine is 1.4 aswell, I thought it's the same for all?


----------



## bmgjet

1.38V here


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251187825358?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

5 minutes left I will give free shipping to anyone on here within the US

lot 1236


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Mine is @4.0Ghz stable at 1.28V with jump to 1.3V under load. High VID voltage shoud be indicator of excellent chip for overclocking with low power consumption and potential of very high clocks !!! R u sure your VID voltage is 1.4V ??


Mine is 1.325v and clocks just as well as any other I've seen.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Mine is 1.325v and clocks just as well as any other I've seen.


oh wow, thats pretty darn sweet.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Mine is 1.325v and clocks just as well as any other I've seen.


I believe that it is now up to the boards moreso than the chip.. I could be wrong but from what I have seen that is the case.. in addition its to compensate for vDrop


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Mine is 1.325v and clocks just as well as any other I've seen.


That is just for validation, i presume ??


----------



## Solders18

Finally get to OC my 8350 after a long weekend of waiting. right now i have a stable 4.6 @1.4375 set in bios. Will be working up to 4.8. Core temps reach 52 degrees
Not bad considering my 8320 took 1.4875 to do the same thing


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> As I've been told my volts are too high, am I the only one with a chip that has stock VID 1.4v? :-(


No, my batch 1237 FX-8320 had a stock vid of 1.4v. It still hit a wall at 4.6GHz where I had to jack the voltage over 1.5v for 4.7GHz, but at 4.5-4.6GHz my 1237 batch required a little less voltage and ran MUCH cooler than my batch 1236 FX-8320.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> As I've been told my volts are too high, am I the only one with a chip that has stock VID 1.4v? :-(
> 
> 
> 
> No, my batch 1237 FX-8320 had a stock vid of 1.4v. It still hit a wall at 4.6GHz where I had to jack the voltage over 1.5v for 4.7GHz, but at 4.5-4.6GHz my 1237 batch required a little less voltage and ran MUCH cooler than my batch 1236 FX-8320.
Click to expand...

agreed. mine was more or less the same thing


----------



## MazzleDazzled

On page 245 of this thread(as of that page doesn't look like a lot of folks are having great success)....Had an awful time with the 8350 in windows 8. Once i switched back to windows 7 ultimate everything has been running smooth. Been moving slowly with my over clocking(decorating for the holidays). i'm using prime95 and doing the small test for an hour, then the large for an hour, and then run a benchmark. I automatically bumped vcore to 1.4v. In Bios i disabled anything that that seemed extra or kind of "pointless". Set the llc to ultra, lowered my ram freq and loosed the timings. i will tighten the ram up once i hit desired speeds.
Here is a quick look where i am:

Core speed: 4500MHz
Vcore: 1.4v
multiplier: x21
bus: 215
temp under full load: 44c
I know its not crazy yet but after a week of headaches with windows 8 i feel very accomplished its not freezing up every 2 seconds.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Anyone know how to check the batch of your CPU? Is it the last 4 digits of the serial number?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Mine is 1.325v and clocks just as well as any other I've seen.


That's impressive. That's the highest bus speed I've seen in this thread and it's the highest clock speed I've seen.

I tried 275 earlier today but It was less stable. I might try 300mhz later just to see what it do.


----------



## AWC5004

I have been playing around to see if there is much of a difference between HT at 2200 and 2600.

I ran the test 3 times at 2200 and then 3 times at 2600. Not much deviation from one test to the next, but i selected the best of both.

3DMark @ 2600
3Dmark @ 2200

I have also been testing in games such as SC2, Borderlands 2, and BLOPs2. I have noticed no real FPS difference between 2200 or 2600.

HT @ 2600 does yield ever so slightly better 3DMark scores, but I can also save a slight bit on my CPU NB voltage and temps at 2200.

Now in no way am i saying that the lower HT is the way to go. All i am saying is that I can really cant tell the difference, especially in gaming, where I spend the majority of my time.

More testing definitely needs to be done.

EDIT: Also, as you can see from my 3DMark, I am only running a single card. Could it be that multicard setups benefit more from the higher HT?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> That is just for validation, i presume ??


Well yeah, I wish I could get that stable. I use this when I don't feel like turning up the AC in this room... This is the stable overclock I submitted to the chart on the front page. I actually need to change it, I wasn't paying attention, CPU-Z was more than a little off. It's more like 1.46. (vbump under load)


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> That's impressive. That's the highest bus speed I've seen in this thread and it's the highest clock speed I've seen.
> I tried 275 earlier today but It was less stable. I might try 300mhz later just to see what it do.


Now I'm going to go see just how high I can get the bus, lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AWC5004*
> 
> I have been playing around to see if there is much of a difference between HT at 2200 and 2600.
> 
> I ran the test 3 times at 2200 and then 3 times at 2600. Not much deviation from one test to the next, but i selected the best of both.
> 
> 3DMark @ 2600
> 3Dmark @ 2200
> 
> I have also been testing in games such as SC2, Borderlands 2, and BLOPs2. I have noticed no real FPS difference between 2200 or 2600.
> 
> HT @ 2600 does yield ever so slightly better 3DMark scores, but I can also save a slight bit on my CPU NB voltage and temps at 2200.
> 
> Now in no way am i saying that the lower HT is the way to go. All i am saying is that I can really cant tell the difference, especially in gaming, where I spend the majority of my time.
> 
> More testing definitely needs to be done.


With only 1 GPU. (please, everyone in this thread who hasn't done so already, make a sig rig so we can see this kind of thing right away)

So far more HT = better multi-GPU scores.

Looking at a possible way to un-bottleneck multi-GPU solutions?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Anyone know how to check the batch of your CPU? Is it the last 4 digits of the serial number?


its on the CPU heatspreader.


----------



## AWC5004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With only 1 GPU. (please, everyone in this thread who hasn't done so already, make a sig rig so we can see this kind of thing right away)
> So far more HT = better multi-GPU scores.
> Looking at a possible way to un-bottleneck multi-GPU solutions?


Sorry about that, still new to these message boards. i went back and edited my original post


----------



## silencespr

Hey guys can someone please help me with this overclocking stuff... i used AMD Over drive but every time i restart it goes back to stock clock. Also i was running a few days at 4.6 and when i ran 3Dmark vantage i got a very low score... i am Using H100 for cooling the CPU . http://valid.canardpc.com/2595002

Thank you.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Hey guys can someone please help me with this overclocking stuff... i used AMD Over drive but every time i restart it goes back to stock clock. Also i was running a few days at 4.6 and when i ran 3Dmark vantage i got a very low score... i am Using H100 for cooling the CPU . http://valid.canardpc.com/2595002
> 
> Thank you.


AMD overdrive doesn't save to the bios. once you find a stable setup you will have to go into the bios and put in the settings


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> AMD overdrive doesn't save to the bios. once you find a stable setup you will have to go into the bios and put in the settings


ohhh thx a lot


----------



## m0bius

331 Bus It's getting REALLY glitchy on me now though, so I know I'm around the max.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> its on the CPU heatspreader.


Crap... I just lapped my CPU lol


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Ah nevermind, I figured it out.

Mine is from batch 1237. Anyone else seem to have issues hitting high clocks with this batch?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> its on the CPU heatspreader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap... I just lapped my CPU lol
Click to expand...

Mine is a 1229 as well. from what I have seen so far, it's a good OC'ing lot


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Ah nevermind, I figured it out.
> 
> Mine is from batch 1237. Anyone else seem to have issues hitting high clocks with this batch?


so far i can't get 4.7 stable with 1.475 and its 1237


----------



## Covert_Death

So who wants to start a google spreadsheet with the following information

Lot# and bin type (8320 vs 8350)

OS (win 7 vs win 8)

Stock CPU Volts

Mother Board

Highest stable OC achieved

CPU Volt at OC

multi and freq at OC

LLC Setting if any

NB/HT setting at OC

Cooling to achieve OC

It may take some time to gather and data would most likely trickle in but I think it would give everyone a GREAT idea on how everythring preforms from bin quality to Lot# to M/B and LLC setting used and how the OC was achieved (multi vs freq)

we can use this info to gather similarities between the same motherboards and which Lot clocks best to figuring out corolation to stock settings and OC ability. (does high stock VID mean good ability to OC like BD)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Mine is 1.325v and clocks just as well as any other I've seen.


Holy FSB..

Does it make a much of a difference? Im presuming that you are having to downclock everything else in order to stay within a thermal/voltage range. could you bench 300 vs a mid 250 or so and see if that makes much of a difference. I would like to isolate that to see if it really makes a difference or if you are producing extra unneeded heat


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> So who wants to start a google spreadsheet with the following information
> 
> Lot# and bin type (8320 vs 8350)
> 
> OS (win 7 vs win 8)
> 
> Stock CPU Volts
> 
> Mother Board
> 
> Highest stable OC achieved
> 
> CPU Volt at OC
> 
> multi and freq at OC
> 
> LLC Setting if any
> 
> NB/HT setting at OC
> 
> Cooling to achieve OC
> 
> It may take some time to gather and data would most likely trickle in but I think it would give everyone a GREAT idea on how everythring preforms from bin quality to Lot# to M/B and LLC setting used and how the OC was achieved (multi vs freq)
> 
> we can use this info to gather similarities between the same motherboards and which Lot clocks best to figuring out corolation to stock settings and OC ability. (does high stock VID mean good ability to OC like BD)


I think as he has demonstrated that he is among the most organized here...I nominate ...Covert


----------



## Covert_Death

damn LMAO...... fair enough, I'll look into how to setup a public google spreadsheet....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> damn LMAO...... fair enough, I'll look into how to setup a public google spreadsheet....


....Hey!, it worked hehe


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> damn LMAO...... fair enough, I'll look into how to setup a public google spreadsheet....


GOOGLE IT bahahhahah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ....Hey!, it worked hehe


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Holy FSB..
> Does it make a much of a difference? Im presuming that you are having to downclock everything else in order to stay within a thermal/voltage range. could you bench 300 vs a mid 250 or so and see if that makes much of a difference. I would like to isolate that to see if it really makes a difference or if you are producing extra unneeded heat


If you look up a few posts from the one I quoted you in, you'll see I got it to 331.









Oh, by the way, I haven't rebooted yet either.

I probably will do all the benching in the world later, and I'll give this a shot.

I should also mention I only set my FSB that high to see if I could get a higher validation, annnnnddd I did.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think as he has demonstrated that he is among the most organized here...I nominate ...Covert


I've started a database using open office, I planned on stealthily taking data from here and there and setting everything up where I can make some easy queries to sort data better. I've just never used Open Offices databasing software, so I'm hoping it's not too different from MS Access. I'm also kind of short on time at the moment so, it's just another thing slowing me down.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> If you look up a few posts from the one I quoted you in, you'll see I got it to 331.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, I haven't rebooted yet either.
> I probably will do all the benching in the world later, and I'll give this a shot.
> I should also mention I only set my FSB that high to see if I could get a higher validation, annnnnddd I did.


yeah I saw that one. it is impressive. Im still waiting on my Saber to be delivered tomorrow then I will be pushing the chip and seeing what I can do via air. I just though that would be an interesting subject to test out. I know that upping the speed with ram you reap great boosts but not sure if the FSB will help any I want to see if we can ISolate just the FSB and keep ram at letss say 1866 or so. If there ends up being a good increase in speed then that would be a plus.

then again i should prolly do research on bulldozer if this had been tested out or not


----------



## Covert_Death

alright guys set up a quick questionare that should save to a spreadsheet properly here is the questionare.

if this all works out on this post I will create a new thread solely for this so it does not get lost!

thanks, and fill out all the information you can please! not all are required but as much info as possible will help identify trends!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/embeddedform?formkey=dEQ4eGhrdzV2aU94QVBZV2R6LXdIY3c6MQ

AND THIS IS HOW THE RESULTS ARE DISPLAYED FOR NOW: (graphs to come once enough data is accumulated)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvsxWM_f24kDdEQ4eGhrdzV2aU94QVBZV2R6LXdIY3c&output=html


----------



## Red1776

Nice Covert! Thanks for picking up the task


----------



## Covert_Death

yea yea yea you guilted me into it.... everything looks good so I will create a new thread

EDIT: here is the link to the dedicated thread! make sure to bookmark it and make sure to point people to fill it out! this will help data population









http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/officialy-unofficial-fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## Stealthman80

ok guys something is screwed up here..I can't even get the cpu stable to run itb at anything higher then 4.3...no matter what voltage or settings...somehow the most stable I get is leaving everything on auto at 4400 and it shows like 1.29-1.34 volts at load and only hits like 40C! but If I do anything manually I need like 1.47 volts to even get a partally stable 4400...what the hell! however prime95 runs perfectly stable at 4.5 with 1.5 volts??? whats going on here.

btw im running
Asus m5a97 Evo
Evo 212 R2 with 2 fans


----------



## Covert_Death

what chip are you running? your sig rig says 6100......


----------



## Stealthman80

8350


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> ok guys something is screwed up here..I can't even get the cpu stable to run itb at anything higher then 4.3...no matter what voltage or settings...somehow the most stable I get is leaving everything on auto at 4400 and it shows like 1.29-1.34 volts at load and only hits like 40C! but If I do anything manually I need like 1.47 volts to even get a partally stable 4400...what the hell! however prime95 runs perfectly stable at 4.5 with 1.5 volts??? whats going on here.
> 
> btw im running
> Asus m5a97 Evo
> Evo 212 R2 with 2 fans


Check to make sure that your BIOS didn't reset to (for example) 1066/1333 timings or voltage after your last OC settings.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> alright guys set up a quick questionare that should save to a spreadsheet properly here is the questionare.
> if this all works out on this post I will create a new thread solely for this so it does not get lost!
> thanks, and fill out all the information you can please! not all are required but as much info as possible will help identify trends!


AWESOME! I think that is all the info that everyone has been asking for.

I'm going to wait until I have my saber installed.. now is this an spreadsheet or DB?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> yea yea yea you guilted me into it.... everything looks good so I will create a new thread
> EDIT: here is the link to the dedicated thread! make sure to bookmark it and make sure to point people to fill it out! this will help data population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/officialy-unofficial-fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


hats off mate, nice job, we ll finaly have a way to read this tremendous thread


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> damn LMAO...... fair enough, I'll look into how to setup a public google spreadsheet....


Is this chart mostly to show batch number oc output probability or is this a general all stat type chart to show all values used to hit a mark?

If it's all data type of chart, could you add a few more fields like vdda, nb, nb\ht voltrages, and memory notes (for things like Write to Read, Read to Write, Row Cycle time, and Row Refresh Cycle time).

I only bring those up because as far as voltages go, they can still wildly be different, and as far as memory goes, memory with the same timings but looser rct/wtr/rtw/rrct will perform much worse, so the timings alone aren't enough info if someone where going for peak performance.)

Also how do you feel about adding 6 benchmark values? Cinebench single and multi score, aida64 memory&cache bench mem Read/ Mem Write/Mem Copy and Latency.

I think all in all, if you want to maintain it, it would be a very informative chart, not to mention if you give it its own thread, it will be easier to find.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Is this chart mostly to show batch number oc output probability or is this a general all stat type chart to show all values used to hit a mark?
> If it's all data type of chart, could you add a few more fields like vdda, nb, nb\ht voltrages, and memory notes (for things like Write to Read, Read to Write, Row Cycle time, and Row Refresh Cycle time).
> I only bring those up because as far as voltages go, they can still wildly be different, and as far as memory goes, memory with the same timings but looser rct/wtr/rtw/rrct will perform much worse, so the timings alone aren't enough info if someone where going for peak performance.)
> Also how do you feel about adding 6 benchmark values? Cinebench single and multi score, aida64 memory&cache bench mem Read/ Mem Write/Mem Copy and Latency.
> I think all in all, if you want to maintain it, it would be a very informative chart, not to mention if you give it its own thread, it will be easier to find.


^valid points


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^valid points


Had another thought, could also add tabs for board maker, like Asus, Gigabyte, MSI,and Other just to sort out the results by board maker.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Had another thought, could also add tabs for board maker, like Asus, Gigabyte, MSI,and Other just to sort out the results by board maker.


can we just build a database off of this sheet.. build a page asks your questions boom here is your setup here is optimal everything


----------



## Covert_Death

I will add all those other things NP, and it saves it into a database and a spreadsheet but not sure how useful the database would be but i'll work on adding it to the other page









and its more of an everything included data spread, in order to help with ANY questions we come up with from lot numbers to how to best OC on a certain board


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I will add all those other things NP, and it saves it into a database and a spreadsheet but not sure how useful the database would be but i'll work on adding it to the other page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its more of an everything included data spread, in order to help with ANY questions we come up with from lot numbers to how to best OC on a certain board


When you get that in place and need the rest of my numbers, let me know. I already submitted.

Unless we're just going to do the list from scratch, have edit access to our own, or have it over-write old ones if the same name is used.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When you get that in place and need the rest of my numbers, let me know. I already submitted.
> Unless we're just going to do the list from scratch, have edit access to our own, or have it over-write old ones if the same name is used.


I think using the overwrite would be much better in the long run so that it doens't get messy and clogged in case people tr to post several and don't realize they can edit it.

Later on be able to add in filters for rows so that it is easier to search for lets say brand/model of board.

ooo can we split the Company vs model so we can see the differences between lets say a saber / crosshair / M5


----------



## Covert_Death

I try to see if there is a way to overwrite if the forum username is the same....

for now im just going to post the doc link and have opened it up to public edit so you can go in and change your values... however, DONT change order of columns or add new ones as those have to be changed on the form side first









also let me know if this is getting messy and i'll try to find another to get this info, but for now its the only way i know how


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> I try to see if there is a way to overwrite if the forum username is the same....
> for now im just going to post the doc link and have opened it up to public edit so you can go in and change your values... however, DONT change order of columns or add new ones as those have to be changed on the form side first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also let me know if this is getting messy and i'll try to find another to get this info, but for now its the only way i know how


this should be a simple half fail safe on the columns being moved
http://www.quepublishing.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1326489&seqNum=5

and I will try to read up on that as well im not familiar with shared google docs but I see how it can be helpful..


----------



## Solders18

All this sexy data makes me giddy with excitement!!!























Good work Covert


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> All this sexy data makes me giddy with excitement!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good work Covert


glad to hear! hopefully its all the data we have been looking for to start drawing conclusions on everything from board brands / models to lot #'s!!! we will see in a few days once its populated i guess!!!


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I have a question for those who can help me.
> For some reason i get a stable 5.1 GHz with only changing the multiplier, but overclocking to 5.1 with fsb at 250 it becomes unstable.
> I have a lot of overclocking experience, but i have never seen something like this.
> I have also checked RAM timing, NB and HT, but still no go with high FSB.
> Does Nb and HT give more performance if their clocked higher stock settings?


I've playing with my cpu/nb and HT, HT not much stock 2600Mhz its very good, but playing with CPU/NB is a heavy duty, at high MHz become very unstable (around 2580 with 1.30 LLC high), now im 2347MHz and its feel much better with auto voltage (1.25v), but yes NB OC add performance but is very unstable for me at least.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Is this chart mostly to show batch number oc output probability or is this a general all stat type chart to show all values used to hit a mark?
> If it's all data type of chart, could you add a few more fields like vdda, nb, nb\ht voltrages, and memory notes (for things like Write to Read, Read to Write, Row Cycle time, and Row Refresh Cycle time).
> I only bring those up because as far as voltages go, they can still wildly be different, and as far as memory goes, memory with the same timings but looser rct/wtr/rtw/rrct will perform much worse, so the timings alone aren't enough info if someone where going for peak performance.)
> Also how do you feel about adding 6 benchmark values? Cinebench single and multi score, aida64 memory&cache bench mem Read/ Mem Write/Mem Copy and Latency.
> I think all in all, if you want to maintain it, it would be a very informative chart, not to mention if you give it its own thread, it will be easier to find.


Hi Fella.

Please don't take this the wrong way but i'd like to ask you about your temp and vcore if i may.

Your stock vcore at 4ghz is 1.416 yet with your 4.6ghz overclock its only 1.356. I understand vdroop and all but christ thats some decreased voltage for a 600mhz overclock.

Secondly are your temps. May i ask if you live in the antarctic? Is your pc in a freezer? I suppose you posted the socket temp? well 54oC for a £35 cooler at 20 run IBT on the 8350 is excellent and its better value for money than the closed loop h100 in perspective and heck its better than coolers that cost £20-£30 more too. The same 4.6 overclock with a increase in vcore with the h100 was 51oC. So only a 3C increase with your £35 cooler.


----------



## bios_R_us

I've just returned my 8320, hoping to get a better chip. It's always a gamble but I'm thinking that since the one I had could not hold 4 Ghz at stock VID (1.4v stock...) and was getting so very hot while trying it, I can't really get a worse one, can I? I would have gone for the 8350 but they're out of stock at every store that I've checked. Wish me luck  I'm not even hoping for much. I can settle for a 4.0 / 4.2 Ghz clock at a decent voltage (1.35 / 1.375 would be doable, right?). Since 4.0 is the turbo speed for the 8320, it shouldn't have much trouble getting there...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I've just returned my 8320, hoping to get a better chip. It's always a gamble but I'm thinking that since the one I had could not hold 4 Ghz at stock VID (1.4v stock...) and was getting so very hot while trying it, I can't really get a worse one, can I? I would have gone for the 8350 but they're out of stock at every store that I've checked. Wish me luck  I'm not even hoping for much. I can settle for a 4.0 / 4.2 Ghz clock at a decent voltage (1.35 / 1.375 would be doable, right?). Since 4.0 is the turbo speed for the 8320, it shouldn't have much trouble getting there...


If you live in uk. If not im not sure if they post elsewhere you could check i suppose

http://www.cclonline.com/product/93469/FD8350FRHKBOX/CPUs/AMD-FX-8350-Eight-Core-CPU/CPU0153/


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If you live in uk. If not im not sure if they post elsewhere you could check i suppose
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/93469/FD8350FRHKBOX/CPUs/AMD-FX-8350-Eight-Core-CPU/CPU0153/


Thanks, but I'm not even near UK  Plus I can't bare to order from abroad, my pc is CPU'less and I can't keep it that way for long. Second 8320 will be in tomorrow morning and then I can start over again. Fresh start, fresh voltage I hope


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If you live in uk. If not im not sure if they post elsewhere you could check i suppose
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/93469/FD8350FRHKBOX/CPUs/AMD-FX-8350-Eight-Core-CPU/CPU0153/


even cheaper...

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-336-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825

And personally I think this below makes the 8320 the best bang for buck processor on the market in the uk...

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-337-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> even cheaper...
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-336-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825
> And personally I think this below makes the 8320 the best bang for buck processor on the market in the uk...
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-337-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825


The overclockers one is only cheaper this week and they selling it at the £150 rrp lol and they overcharging that cpu by alot on their normal prices. They are robbing gits and i will never ever shop with them.

Having owned both the 8320 and 8350 i have to disagree that the 8320 is a better value for money chip. Increased heat and increased vcore not for me thanks. Id rather pay the extra to have a cooler and better voltaged vcore


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> even cheaper...
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-336-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825
> And personally I think this below makes the 8320 the best bang for buck processor on the market in the uk...
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-337-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825


I've paid the equivalent of 142£ for the 8320 so yes, I would say that's a pretty good offer  only 3£ more for the 8350.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The overclockers one is only cheaper this week and they selling it at the £150 rrp lol and they overcharging that cpu by alot on their normal prices. They are robbing gits and i will never ever shop with them.
> Having owned both the 8320 and 8350 i have to disagree that the 8320 is a better value for money chip. Increased heat and increased vcore not for me thanks. Id rather pay the extra to have a cooler and better voltaged vcore


interesting, I have also had both, my experience was that the 8350 needed 0.01 v less to be stable so far, in terms of heat I think I saw maybe one degree difference which could be down to ambient!

Overclockers are sometime more expensive and sometimes cheaper, one thing I will say is they have never questioned an RMA from me, I can't say that for Novatech or CCL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> interesting, I have also had both, my experience was that the 8350 needed 0.01 v less to be stable so far, in terms of heat I think I saw maybe one degree difference which could be down to ambient!
> Overclockers are sometime more expensive and sometimes cheaper, one thing I will say is they have never questioned an RMA from me, I can't say that for Novatech or CCL


For me the most i could squeeze out of the 8320 was 4.6 on my aircooling. after 4.6 i kept getting core fails etc. Had to put alot more vcore to get to 4.7 but it was heat. ON my cooling going over 1.42 on these chips was too hot.

Now my 8350 ive hit 4.7 on same voltage i hit 4.6 on 8320 with but with alot less heat too. Even just gaming i get a 10-15oC decrease as i did on the 8320 which is alot.

If overclockers had fair prices then i would shop with them but they overcharge like buggery and on offers they seem to offer around the rrp.

Now with CCL all their products seem fairly priced to what ive had from them and ive neevr had to send back faulty products. Maybe i just been lucky lol Some of their staff are arseholes though think they know it all then they have really good staff too lol. Only reason I shop there are for prices and locality.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Finally got my system together.

FX 8350
Asus MA599FX Pro
(got a nice bundle deal because everywhere is sold out of the Sabertooth 2.0 in my area)
Air Cooled with a Zalman CNPS9900MAX

Had about 20 mins to mess with it last night. I got 4.4Ghz IBT Stable @ ~50 Celsius on stock voltage with LLC set to High.
Will take a bit to figure out this BIOS. Way too many setttings.

***Also, this Zalman TIM really sucks. Not sure it it's just super old, but it doesn't even stick to the CPU. Will be re-pasting for sure.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Finally got my system together.
> FX 8350
> Asus MA599FX Pro
> (got a nice bundle deal because everywhere is sold out of the Sabertooth 2.0 in my area)
> Air Cooled with a Zalman CNPS9900MAX
> Had about 20 mins to mess with it last night. I got 4.4Ghz IBT Stable @ ~50 Celsius on stock voltage with LLC set to High.
> Will take a bit to figure out this BIOS. Way too many setttings.
> ***Also, this Zalman TIM really sucks. Not sure it it's just super old, but it doesn't even stick to the CPU. Will be re-pasting for sure.


Congratz man.

I got the asus M5a99x Evo. not sure if yours is the upgrade to mine or if mine is the upgrade to yours lol. I love my board but i know what you mean with all the bios settings but once you get your head around them you'll discover its a great bios lol


----------



## MrPerforations

good clock, my m5a99x evo hate's my 8120.


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hi Fella.
> Please don't take this the wrong way but i'd like to ask you about your temp and vcore if i may.
> Your stock vcore at 4ghz is 1.416 yet with your 4.6ghz overclock its only 1.356. I understand vdroop and all but christ thats some decreased voltage for a 600mhz overclock.
> Secondly are your temps. May i ask if you live in the antarctic? Is your pc in a freezer? I suppose you posted the socket temp? well 54oC for a £35 cooler at 20 run IBT on the 8350 is excellent and its better value for money than the closed loop h100 in perspective and heck its better than coolers that cost £20-£30 more too. The same 4.6 overclock with a increase in vcore with the h100 was 51oC. So only a 3C increase with your £35 cooler.


The first oc was a rough attempt before upping things like cpu/nb and nb/ht voltages. I just stuck it where I thought it would be stable on the first go and then I tuned it later. Mostly I was just trying to make sure it wasn't a lemon. Socket temps can get around 62c due to 25/26 local air ambient and 35 case ambient. Also that Aegir is one of the top air coolers and is only topped by the 240's in water, as far as 120radiator water setups, this will outpace them. You can look up the marks the Aegir got on frostytechs review of the H100 as it is listed in that review.

125w tests
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=6
150w and 85w tests
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=7

So in short, 54c was the max vcore temps (56 @ 4.7 but didn't post it) with IBT+Cinebench running at the same time to really squeeze it, 62c'ish at socket. Medium LLC reduces board local ambient temp near socket, higher than that adds 5c. It isn't the clock that you get the heat from, it is the voltage/amperage consumption and local socket temp increase from the vrm based on it's load stress, I either have a really cherry chip, or people throw way more voltage at their clocks than they need due to not refining their other voltages and timings.

I won't take offense to it, I have posted many many many screenshots of my setup and it's benchmarks, as well as various configs showing fsb vs nb vs ht, with in the end memory timing had the most impact of all. : /

I did also post in the Data Collection thread all actual voltages and timings used. (As for arctic? hardly, room likes to sit around 80F.)

Edit: something I missed in your comment, my stock vcore voltage at 4ghz is not 1.416, it is set to 1.416 to drop back down to 1.356 at max load which is just a hair above the 4ghz base stock voltage my chip had. Medium LLC doesn't push voltage like High or Extreme, especially when you have Capacities set to 100% so it cannot exceed the set mark.

As far as water goes, I see it as junk unless it's a real 240mm or bigger kit, not a gimpy h90 120mm rad cooler or even worse a lower model. As for 4.6ghz, the thermals aren't enough wattage to overtax the aircooler, if I want stable 4.8 or higher, it no longer has the capability to keep up and a 240+ kit is needed.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Congratz man.
> I got the asus M5a99x Evo. not sure if yours is the upgrade to mine or if mine is the upgrade to yours lol. I love my board but i know what you mean with all the bios settings but once you get your head around them you'll discover its a great bios lol


Yeah this BIOS will be the biggest challenge. I've never got into VRM Frequency Timings so that should be interesing.

I was a little disappointed that I wasn't able to save the sticker off the VRM heatsink. Since it blocks airflow from my Zalman cooler, I removed it, hoping to stick it to my case. It's destroyed lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> The first oc was a rough attempt before upping things like cpu/nb and nb/ht voltages. I just stuck it where I thought it would be stable on the first go and then I tuned it later. Mostly I was just trying to make sure it wasn't a lemon. Socket temps can get around 62c due to 25/26 local air ambient and 35 case ambient. Also that Aegir is one of the top air coolers and is only topped by the 240's in water, as far as 120radiator water setups, this will outpace them. You can look up the marks the Aegir got on frostytechs review of the H100 as it is listed in that review.
> 125w tests
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=6
> 150w and 85w tests
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2665&page=7
> So in short, 54c was the max vcore temps (56 @ 4.7 but didn't post it) with IBT+Cinebench running at the same time to really squeeze it, 62c'ish at socket. Medium LLC reduces board local ambient temp near socket, higher than that adds 5c. It isn't the clock that you get the heat from, it is the voltage/amperage consumption and local socket temp increase from the vrm based on it's load stress, I either have a really cherry chip, or people throw way more voltage at their clocks than they need due to not refining their other voltages and timings.
> I won't take offense to it, I have posted many many many screenshots of my setup and it's benchmarks, as well as various configs showing fsb vs nb vs ht, with in the end memory timing had the most impact of all. : /
> I did also post in the Data Collection thread all actual voltages and timings used. (As for arctic? hardly, room likes to sit around 80F.)
> Edit: something I missed in your comment, my stock vcore voltage at 4ghz is not 1.416, it is set to 1.416 to drop back down to 1.356 at max load which is just a hair above the 4ghz base stock voltage my chip had. Medium LLC doesn't push voltage like High or Extreme, especially when you have Capacities set to 100% so it cannot exceed the set mark.
> As far as water goes, I see it as junk unless it's a real 240mm or bigger kit, not a gimpy h90 120mm rad cooler or even worse a lower model. As for 4.6ghz, the thermals aren't enough wattage to overtax the aircooler, if I want stable 4.8 or higher, it no longer has the capability to keep up and a 240+ kit is needed.


Thanks for not taking offence man. I wasn't doubting you at all. Just wondered how you get so low temp with that cooler that was all. IM new to overclocking and still alot to learn. Ive only ever overclocked multi and fsb and just played with vcore. Itching to mess with the other voltages though im trying to find out what the max voltages are as i cant afford to fry my board and replace it befroe xmas due to having 4 kids









I got Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 CPU Cooler NH-U12P and you are getting alot better temps than i am. On this cooler i hit my limit at 4.7ghz with a Full load core temp of 60oC socket temp 68oC and vcore at 1.392

Im just compiling my results for the google docs and ill add it soon.

Cheers Man


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks for not taking offence man. I wasn't doubting you at all. Just wondered how you get so low temp with that cooler that was all. IM new to overclocking and still alot to learn. Ive only ever overclocked multi and fsb and just played with vcore. Itching to mess with the other voltages though im trying to find out what the max voltages are as i cant afford to fry my board and replace it befroe xmas due to having 4 kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 CPU Cooler NH-U12P and you are getting alot better temps than i am. On this cooler i hit my limit at 4.7ghz with a core temp of 60oC socket temp 68oC and vcore at 1.392
> Im just compiling my results for the google docs and ill add it soon.
> Cheers Man


Is that on an 8350 or an 8320? Either way, the U12, is rated even on 150w thermal to be around 6 to 7c hotter running than the Aegir I have, there's only a hand full of aircoolers that compete with the low end water loops before having to go to a 240mm kit. On another note, yeah, the downside to cranking it up, is the thermal envelope just climbs like crazy, and after 4.6 it starts to jump badly, even on the 8350, 4.8 was to much (had a bench of that and cpuid verify but the core temps were peaking 60 and socket was popping on 69), I wouldn't push air anywhere near that. So went back to 4.6 and fussed with more timing stuff to get better results. ;p


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Is that on an 8350 or an 8320?


8350 and damn i shouldve done my homework on the cooler lol. Though i am happy with it im just a little pissed that yours with being £15-20 cheaper is better at handling the 8350 than mine


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 8350


Still not bad for an 8350, I would have called it a cherry pick if it was an 8320 running at those voltages. ;p


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Still not bad for an 8350, I would have called it a cherry pick if it was an 8320 running at those voltages. ;p


http://valid.canardpc.com/2586850 heres my best i got on the 8320 but i sold it to get the 8350 lol


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586850 heres my best i got on the 8320 but i sold it to get the 8350 lol


That wasn't bad either, I've seen people have to cram 1.45v just to get 4.6 stable on those 8320's.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> That wasn't bad either, I've seen people have to cram 1.45v just to get 4.6 stable on those 8320's.


Yeah ive read about the high voltages. Anyhow man im playing about with llc now see if i can get it down to medium and see how the temps are for me. ILL post as soon as i get stable.

Is it better to run standard 20 times or very high 20 times as very high takes alot longer lol. I been running standard 20xs today for my overclocks


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yeah ive read about the high voltages. Anyhow man im playing about with llc now see if i can get it down to medium and see how the temps are for me. ILL post as soon as i get stable.
> Is it better to run standard 20 times or very high 20 times as very high takes alot longer lol. I been running standard 20xs today for my overclocks


Well, since you are on air, you can do standard, but I would toss in cinebench at the same time, then it will tax everything, not just flops calcs. Running both I can push 2c more than IBT alone.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586850 heres my best i got on the 8320 but i sold it to get the 8350 lol
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't bad either, I've seen people have to cram 1.45v just to get 4.6 stable on those 8320's.
Click to expand...

Like me, i was up to 1.4875 just to get 4.6 stable. i now have an 8350 and have 4.6 stable on 1.426


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Like me, i was up to 1.4875 just to get 4.6 stable. i now have an 8350 and have 4.6 stable on 1.426


It's an ok v, must be one of the unfriendly batches, even for an 8350, still beats nearly 1.5. ;p


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Like me, i was up to 1.4875 just to get 4.6 stable. i now have an 8350 and have 4.6 stable on 1.426
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ok v, must be one of the unfriendly batches, even for an 8350, still beats nearly 1.5. ;p
Click to expand...

i still have some tweaking to do too, i only played with it for a couple hours yesterday. thats also on LLC of high rather than ultra too. Came down with a nasty cold so i have been laying on the couch watching tv.


----------



## Jerm357

Does anyone know what size fan is on the stock cooler on the 8350? Im just wondering if my heatsink with a 92mm fan is going to be bigger/ better then the stock one from AMD.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> Does anyone know what size fan is on the stock cooler on the 8350? Im just wondering if my heatsink with a 92mm fan is going to be bigger/ better then the stock one from AMD.


the 92mm is going to be better.. but if you want to OC i would look at getting something different you arn't going get to far without hitting a thermal barior


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> so far i can't get 4.7 stable with 1.475 and its 1237


I've been playing around with a lot of clocks for the past week... I had it 8 hour stable at 4.8 but I was pumping 1.55v









So I'm trying to figure out what's required for 4.7. Right now I'm at 1.5v with 75% LLC. What stress test are you using?

We gotta work together brother!


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the 92mm is going to be better.. but if you want to OC i would look at getting something different you arn't going get to far without hitting a thermal barior


Oh, I know... I just wanted to see if the stock one was as large as the one I already have.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> Oh, I know... I just wanted to see if the stock one was as large as the one I already have.


its the same one that came with your phenom II, and the fans are just as loud a jet engine taking off!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Oh, I know... I just wanted to see if the stock one was as large as the one I already have.


i used the stock fan that came with my 8120 cooler, to cool my VRMS/Northbridge. Stock Coolers are good for a stock cooler, but just about anything aftermarket will crush it.

Not sure about the 8320 vs 8350 debate. Seems it is the same from the 8120 vs 8150 debate days. Its more about the lottery and the type of cooling you have.

Personally I'm under Water (Rx240 xspc kit) Temps are not a concern for me. I will likely be ordering a 8320 soon. Still unsure if i should get the 8320. Or buy a water block for my gpu and blocks for my VRMS/ Northbridge. Leaning towards the later.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I've been playing around with a lot of clocks for the past week... I had it 8 hour stable at 4.8 but I was pumping 1.55v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out what's required for 4.7. Right now I'm at 1.5v with 75% LLC. What stress test are you using?
> We gotta work together brother!


Running 21.5 x 219.7 (4.725 Ghz) @ 1.475v with ITB on high today. Will report back

Failed 3 minutes in... lol

22.0 x 211.7 (4.657 Ghz) @ 1.475v. Lets try this again.

Failed 50 minutes in.

22.0 x 209.7 (4.613 Ghz) @ 1.475v.


----------



## Stoffie

For your interest guys I am doing a thread to show whether Vishera does or does not bottleneck a crossfire hd 7970 I have done a CPU and GPU usage graph for 3d mark 11, I found it very interesting... Interested to know what you guys think of the CPU usage compared to the GPU Usage at the same point


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> For your interest guys I am doing a thread to show whether Vishera does or does not bottleneck a crossfire hd 7970 I have done a CPU and GPU usage graph for 3d mark 11, I found it very interesting... Interested to know what you guys think of the CPU usage compared to the GPU Usage at the same point


cool.

Whats the overclock and whats the hyper transport at? I've seen some people with crossfire pick up large gains by increasing the hyper transport speed.


----------



## Stoffie

Overclock is 4.8 and the 2 7970 at 1075 core 1550 mem, ht is at 2600


----------



## Stealthman80

Hey guys...ok so I got it stable at 4.5 using only 1.40625 volts with medium llc..full load volts like 1.32..insane...Howver I can't get it to properly pass ibt at 1.47. at 1.45625 its stable but the cores drop to 7x multi at around test 6 on ibt. temp is only mazing out at around 50c so its not that. whats causing the down throttling? is there another voltage I need to raise besides core voltage?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> Hey guys...ok so I got it stable at 4.5 using only 1.40625 volts with medium llc..full load volts like 1.32..insane...Howver I can't get it to properly pass ibt at 1.47. at 1.45625 its stable but the cores drop to 7x multi at around test 6 on ibt. temp is only mazing out at around 50c so its not that. whats causing the down throttling? is there another voltage I need to raise besides core voltage?


Note that the core voltage in your BIOS and the true readings are different. To avoid any further confusion, post the readings from a program such as core temp or HW Monitor









Also, go into advanced CPU configuration and turn off all of the power saving utilities such as Cool n Quiet, C1E, ect.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> Hey guys...ok so I got it stable at 4.5 using only 1.40625 volts with medium llc..full load volts like 1.32..insane...Howver I can't get it to properly pass ibt at 1.47. at 1.45625 its stable but the cores drop to 7x multi at around test 6 on ibt. temp is only mazing out at around 50c so its not that. whats causing the down throttling? is there another voltage I need to raise besides core voltage?


Hey guy

Have you tried using ultra high llc. Its much more better (for me at least) I got the m5a99x evo and medium llc is just like you insane vdroop. I found using ultra high settings is a rock steady voltage and you might even get to lower the vcore a little and i only got a 2oC increase in temps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> It's an ok v, must be one of the unfriendly batches, even for an 8350, still beats nearly 1.5. ;p


Hey endevite

I did the LLC testing lol. I only did 10 runs IBT for timekeeping had alot of changes to make to get the lowest voltage i could over IBT









4.6 Medium LLC
Vcore 1.42
Vdroop 1.33 /1.34 high fluctuations in voltage
Max Socket Temp 60oC
Max Core Temp 53

4.6 High LLC
Vcore 1.40
Vdroop 1.34 Medium fluctuation
Max Socket Temp 62
Max Core Temp 53

4.6 ultra High
Vcore 1.36250
Vdroop no change in Vcore Rock Steady
Max Socket Temp 64
Max Core Temp 55

4.7 i couldnt get a medium llc on it. i tried up to 1.45 vcore and i wasnt prepared to go higher lol

4.7 Ultra high
Vcore 1.40
Vdroop 1.392 Rock Steady
Max socket temp 68
Max Core temp 59

Not sure if its of any use to anyone lol all the temps are on air cooling only vcore voltages changed and rest left on auto.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey endevite
> I did the LLC testing lol. I only did 10 runs IBT for timekeeping had alot of changes to make to get the lowest voltage i could over IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 Medium LLC
> Vcore 1.42
> Vdroop 1.33 /1.34 high fluctuations in voltage
> Max Socket Temp 60oC
> Max Core Temp 53
> 4.6 High LLC
> Vcore 1.40
> Vdroop 1.34 Medium fluctuation
> Max Socket Temp 62
> Max Core Temp 53
> 4.6 ultra High
> Vcore 1.36250
> Vdroop no change in Vcore Rock Steady
> Max Socket Temp 64
> Max Core Temp 55
> 4.7 i couldnt get a medium llc on it. i tried up to 1.45 vcore and i wasnt prepared to go higher lol
> 4.7 Ultra high
> Vcore 1.40
> Vdroop 1.392 Rock Steady
> Max socket temp 68
> Max Core temp 59
> Not sure if its of any use to anyone lol all the temps are on air cooling only vcore voltages changed and rest left on auto.


Thanks, its very useful input.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Thanks, its very useful input.


Nps man









Thought it might help fellow newbies like myself what different llc settings do. Though im sure itll be different for different boards


----------



## boostinsteve

Hey guys, looking at getting an 8350. One thing that I am looking at right now, is how much power it draws compared to the 1090T. Has anyone had a killawatt or anything hooked up to their computers to have some idea of what they are using?


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> Hey guys, looking at getting an 8350. One thing that I am looking at right now, is how much power it draws compared to the 1090T. Has anyone had a killawatt or anything hooked up to their computers to have some idea of what they are using?


I havent measured it but it should be about 20-30W at load.


----------



## boostinsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> I havent measured it but it should be about 20-30W at load.


The whole reason I ask is I live in Hawaii. Power is getting very expensive, and I want to make my computer as efficient as possible, while having good performance. Everything I have seen points to Intel so far, but I am not giving up on AMD.


----------



## anubis44

F I N A L L Y got my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 tonight. Building my rig now. Will notify with preliminary results/thoughts.

Not expecting to set the thread on fire with my overclock, as I've still only got the Antec Kuhler 620, but we'll see what I can coax out of her, and maybe decide how worthwhile the next step up in cooling would be.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> The whole reason I ask is I live in Hawaii. Power is getting very expensive, and I want to make my computer as efficient as possible, while having good performance. Everything I have seen points to Intel so far, but I am not giving up on AMD.


Yeah, fx-8350 and 8320 are running pretty hot, but keep in mind, this is full load. I would be willing to bet on the them to consume less power then intel when its not in full load (which is 99% of the time) since they are running really cold when idle/medium load.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> The whole reason I ask is I live in Hawaii. Power is getting very expensive, and I want to make my computer as efficient as possible, while having good performance. Everything I have seen points to Intel so far, but I am not giving up on AMD.


Im not sure if its the right value but in asus suite under epu theres a current cpu power value. i think this is what you are wanting.

at stock idle its 55.61 watts
under load its 60.27

at my clock of 4.7

idle is 55.61 watts
load is 60.27 watts

Edit: forgot to add that this is with Cool n quiet etc enabled


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> Hey guys, looking at getting an 8350. One thing that I am looking at right now, is how much power it draws compared to the 1090T. Has anyone had a killawatt or anything hooked up to their computers to have some idea of what they are using?


I have mine on a UPS and under full CPU load it will draw 472 watts. that also includes a 100 watt monitor and overclocked to 4.6. idle is about 170-200.

my phenom 1055t at 4.0 was pulling 225 min at idle


----------



## Stealthman80

ok guys why the hell is my cpu multiplier dropping....its passing intel burn test and prime 95 but after like 30 seconds or a minute the cores randomly drop to 7x multi and 1400mhz with .9 volts.....no power saving feature is on and this never happend on my old 6100


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have mine on a UPS and under full CPU load it will draw 472 watts. that also includes a 100 watt monitor and overclocked to 4.6. idle is about 170-200.
> my phenom 1055t at 4.0 was pulling 225 min at idle


you mean your whole computer, the cpu alone should draw about 120W at full load, at idle it should be alot less since the temp drops to like 20 degrees even with stock cooling. I dont think it draws more then 50W idle.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> ok guys why the hell is my cpu multiplier dropping....its passing intel burn test and prime 95 but after like 30 seconds or a minute the cores randomly drop to 7x multi and 1400mhz with .9 volts.....no power saving feature is on and this never happend on my old 6100


Turn off Core Performance Boost.


----------



## Stealthman80

whats that? turbo? its obviously disabled...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> whats that? turbo? its obviously disabled...


whats your temps? could be down clocking you if temps are too high


----------



## Stealthman80

nope...even at 40c full load it was doing it, currently its hitting about 52c when the multi drops


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> nope...even at 40c full load it was doing it, currently its hitting about 52c when the multi drops


Well im stumped then I honestly cant think of anything else that maybe causing it. could be a faulty chip

does it do it at stock?

If not then id load opitimised values and set the clock again see if it still does it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well im stumped then I honestly cant think of anything else that maybe causing it. could be a faulty chip
> does it do it at stock?
> If not then id load opitimised values and set the overclock again see if it still does it


oops meant to of only edited lol.. meh its late here


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have mine on a UPS and under full CPU load it will draw 472 watts. that also includes a 100 watt monitor and overclocked to 4.6. idle is about 170-200.
> my phenom 1055t at 4.0 was pulling 225 min at idle
> 
> 
> 
> you mean your whole computer, the cpu alone should draw about 120W at full load, at idle it should be alot less since the temp drops to like 20 degrees even with stock cooling. I dont think it draws more then 50W idle.
Click to expand...

Wow, what? No. These chips start burning upwards of 250W+ around 4.8+. They're better then BD, but they're still power hogs.

Whole system wattage with CPU at full load:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wow, what? No. These chips start burning upwards of 250W+ around 4.8+. They're better then BD, but they're still power hogs.
> Whole system wattage with CPU at full load:


Damn ****ty asus software for making me look like a fool
What will this current cpu power value be about then man?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Wow, what? No. These chips start burning upwards of 250W+ around 4.8+. They're better then BD, but they're still power hogs.
> 
> Whole system wattage with CPU at full load:


Quoted for the truth
Quote:


> The whole reason I ask is I live in Hawaii. Power is getting very expensive, and I want to make my computer as efficient as possible, while having good performance. Everything I have seen points to Intel so far, but I am not giving up on AMD.


If your worried about power consumption, get a 3770k or 3570k they are very power efficient. Under load. At idle you will not notice much of a difference between amd or intel. (as long as your using the power saving features.

MY [email protected] @ 1.45 volts + system is drawing upwards of 400 watts at the wall under a cpu load only. If the Gpu is loaded as well add in another 225 watts (7950 1100 core 1460mem @ 1.130 volts)

either way, though Piledriver will likely be as power efficient as your current X6.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wow, what? No. These chips start burning upwards of 250W+ around 4.8+. They're better then BD, but they're still power hogs.
> Whole system wattage with CPU at full load:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn ****ty asus software for making me look like a fool
> What will this current cpu power value be about then man?
> 
> *snip*
Click to expand...

I couldn't begin to guess, that doesn't show speeds or volts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I finally got my saber still installing drivers but soon I will be on my way!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> nope...even at 40c full load it was doing it, currently its hitting about 52c when the multi drops


Do you have APM disabled? (Application Profile Management) I believe that this will throttle the CPU under certain conditions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I finally got my saber still installing drivers but soon I will be on my way!


Awesome, can't wait to see it in action.

___________________________________________________________________________________________
I'm working on mine still. Went from 4.4Ghz IBT Stable to working on 4.7Ghz.
4.7Ghz is too much for my Zalman Cooler I got. It runs IBT ok @ 1.4025v High LLC but it creeps up to 68 Celius on the 4th pass so I just end it.
I'm going to get my max stable, with safe temps before I post my CPU-Z

Also my board doesn't like my Samsungs.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Running 21.5 x 219.7 (4.725 Ghz) @ 1.475v with ITB on high today. Will report back
> Failed 3 minutes in... lol
> 22.0 x 211.7 (4.657 Ghz) @ 1.475v. Lets try this again.
> Failed 50 minutes in.
> 22.0 x 209.7 (4.613 Ghz) @ 1.475v.


^^ Ran that last test for 3.5 hours without failing, I had to use the computer.

I find it strange that by just knocking down the BUS from 211 to 209 (4.65 >> 4.61) I was able to increase the stability from less than a hour to 3.5+ hours. I guess I'll just have to accept that 4.6 is the best bang for my buck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I finally got my saber still installing drivers but soon I will be on my way!


Do you know your CPU batch?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> ^^ Ran that last test for 3.5 hours without failing, I had to use the computer.
> I find it strange that by just knocking down the BUS from 211 to 209 (4.65 >> 4.61) I was able to increase the stability from less than a hour to 3.5+ hours.


I swear these chips have dead zones where the bus speed makes the system unstable no matter what you do.

205x22.5 for 5023mhz = completely unstable and hard locking before a single run of IBT completes.

230x22 for 5059mhz = run IBT all day long.

I have found stable areas in 200mhz 230mhz, and I think 215mhz and 240mhz.

It is like you can raise the bus speed by 1mhz and it will make the entire system unstable very quickly, but a different combination at a different and higher total CPU clock speed with the same voltages is stable.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> ^^ Ran that last test for 3.5 hours without failing, I had to use the computer.
> I find it strange that by just knocking down the BUS from 211 to 209 (4.65 >> 4.61) I was able to increase the stability from less than a hour to 3.5+ hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear these chips have dead zones where the bus speed makes the system unstable no matter what you do.
> 
> 205x22.5 for 5023mhz = completely unstable and hard locking before a single run of IBT completes.
> 
> 230x22 for 5059mhz = run IBT all day long.
> 
> I have found stable areas in 200mhz 230mhz, and I think 215mhz and 240mhz.
> 
> It is like you can raise the bus speed by 1mhz and it will make the entire system unstable very quickly, but a different combination at a different and higher total CPU clock speed with the same voltages is stable.
Click to expand...

All chips have fsb deadzones. My PH II had one from 226 to 239. Used 225 for 24/7, used 240 to bench.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Awesome, can't wait to see it in action.


Me either so little time so many toys This BIOS is wicked crazy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Do you know your CPU batch?


yeah 1236


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Me either so little time so many toys This BIOS is wicked crazy!
> yeah 1236


My favorite batch.









I'm kinda new to the whole 3DMark benching, I threw some clocks up there and got this. Is this alright for 2 6970s? I can't figure out a way to compare for crap.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have mine on a UPS and under full CPU load it will draw 472 watts. that also includes a 100 watt monitor and overclocked to 4.6. idle is about 170-200.
> my phenom 1055t at 4.0 was pulling 225 min at idle
> 
> 
> 
> you mean your whole computer, the cpu alone should draw about 120W at full load, at idle it should be alot less since the temp drops to like 20 degrees even with stock cooling. I dont think it draws more then 50W idle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, what? No. These chips start burning upwards of 250W+ around 4.8+. They're better then BD, but they're still power hogs.
> 
> Whole system wattage with CPU at full load:
Click to expand...

mine was whole system. what ever is going through the power cord


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

ok so i just went into the bios clicked a couple things and without realizing it Im at 4.3 holy crap i love this board


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> My favorite batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda new to the whole 3DMark benching, I threw some clocks up there and got this. Is this alright for 2 6970s? I can't figure out a way to compare for crap.


Great score as far as I'm concerned, would be a challenge for the guys in the other cpu camp to match it


----------



## astrovasilis

With your experience is this right;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrovasilis*
> 
> 
> 
> With your experience is this right;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


The difference so far in this thread between multi and bus clocking has been minimal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have mine on a UPS and under full CPU load it will draw 472 watts. that also includes a 100 watt monitor and overclocked to 4.6. idle is about 170-200.
> my phenom 1055t at 4.0 was pulling 225 min at idle
> 
> 
> 
> you mean your whole computer, the cpu alone should draw about 120W at full load, at idle it should be alot less since the temp drops to like 20 degrees even with stock cooling. I dont think it draws more then 50W idle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, what? No. These chips start burning upwards of 250W+ around 4.8+. They're better then BD, but they're still power hogs.
> 
> Whole system wattage with CPU at full load:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine was whole system. what ever is going through the power cord
Click to expand...

No no, I believe you, your numbers are correct. His claim of 120w is just way off.


----------



## thenk83

Picking up my FX-8350 Friday after work. I also ordered a Corsair H80i to replace my H80 I can't wait... I'm excited!!! Do you guys love yours so far?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Picking up my FX-8350 Friday after work. I also ordered a Corsair H80i to replace my H80 I can't wait... I'm excited!!! Do you guys love yours so far?


Been fun to play with, a real challenge tool









For , Mobius http://www.3dmark.com/search


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Been fun to play with, a real challenge tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For , Mobius http://www.3dmark.com/search


Lol, I've got the first 4 places.

... Probably just from the lack of competition.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> No no, I believe you, your numbers are correct. His claim of 120w is just way off


yeah it was more for him. just clarifying


----------



## anubis44

Got the rig home, got it built, but only had time to try a preliminary, modest overclock. Set 4.5GHz in the bios and 1.40 volts and running Intel burn-in test. So far stable with 5 runs. Will investigate the edge with this Antec 620 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 1.1 later!


----------



## thenk83

Is max temp still 61c like the 8150's?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All chips have fsb deadzones. My PH II had one from 226 to 239. Used 225 for 24/7, used 240 to bench.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I swear these chips have dead zones where the bus speed makes the system unstable no matter what you do.
> 205x22.5 for 5023mhz = completely unstable and hard locking before a single run of IBT completes.
> 230x22 for 5059mhz = run IBT all day long.
> I have found stable areas in 200mhz 230mhz, and I think 215mhz and 240mhz.
> It is like you can raise the bus speed by 1mhz and it will make the entire system unstable very quickly, but a different combination at a different and higher total CPU clock speed with the same voltages is stable.


Wow, this would have been good to know back when I was overclocking my Phenom. Would have avoided a lot of headaches lol. Will actually try reclocking again tomorrow.

By the way, what MOBO are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah 1236


Myself and few other users seem to be having bad luck with this batch, will be interesting too see the numbers you're hitting as I have the 990FX R 2.0 as well


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Wow, this would have been good to know back when I was overclocking my Phenom. Would have avoided a lot of headaches lol. Will actually try reclocking again tomorrow.
> By the way, what MOBO are you using?
> Myself and few other users seem to be having bad luck with this batch, will be interesting too see the numbers you're hitting as I have the 990FX R 2.0 as well


I'm using a Gigabyte UD5. I thought it was the board and the BIOS at first. I was raising the bus in small increments and it would get unstable really quickly, so I assumed I couldn't overclock the bus at all.

I even ran the bus at 275 for a little bit but it didn't seem to help and made things worse. I was probably close to a good bus speed but I missed it.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I seem to have mostly solved the problem with my mobo eventually throttling under full load! (Also, remind me to never again accidentally disable USB support in BIOS. Good thing I still have PS2 peripherals around...)

CPU-Z Validation









FX-8320
Asus M5A99X EVO R1.xx (BIOS Version 1604)
Cooling: Corsair H100i (but fans plugged into motherboard and running at 60% due to Corsair Link's incompatibility with Windows 8, separate fan controller arriving soon)

*Settings:*
vCore: 1.45v
Multiplier: x24
Memory: 1600 MHz, 8-8-8-24 1T
CPU-NB: 2400 MHz
HT Link: 2200 MHz
Power-related settings, except for C&Q: disabled
CPU LLC: Ultra High
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
CPU VDDA: 2.7v
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v


----------



## Lordred

8320 Will be here soon, the H100 glows in anticipation.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I seem to have mostly solved the problem with my mobo eventually throttling under full load! (Also, remind me to never again accidentally disable USB support in BIOS. Good thing I still have PS2 peripherals around...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8320
> Asus M5A99X EVO R1.xx (BIOS Version 1604)
> Cooling: Corsair H100i (but fans plugged into motherboard and running at 60% due to Corsair Link's incompatibility with Windows 8, separate fan controller arriving soon)
> 
> *Settings:*
> vCore: 1.45v
> Multiplier: x24
> Memory: 1600 MHz, 8-8-8-24 1T
> CPU-NB: 2400 MHz
> HT Link: 2200 MHz
> Power-related settings, except for C&Q: disabled
> CPU LLC: Ultra High
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU VDDA: 2.7v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v


it looks like it still is though. does it do it with stock settings?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All chips have fsb deadzones. My PH II had one from 226 to 239. Used 225 for 24/7, used 240 to bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I swear these chips have dead zones where the bus speed makes the system unstable no matter what you do.
> 205x22.5 for 5023mhz = completely unstable and hard locking before a single run of IBT completes.
> 230x22 for 5059mhz = run IBT all day long.
> I have found stable areas in 200mhz 230mhz, and I think 215mhz and 240mhz.
> It is like you can raise the bus speed by 1mhz and it will make the entire system unstable very quickly, but a different combination at a different and higher total CPU clock speed with the same voltages is stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, this would have been good to know back when I was overclocking my Phenom. Would have avoided a lot of headaches lol. Will actually try reclocking again tomorrow.
> 
> By the way, what MOBO are you using?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah 1236
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myself and few other users seem to be having bad luck with this batch, will be interesting too see the numbers you're hitting as I have the 990FX R 2.0 as well
Click to expand...

990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1.

The Ph II was moved to yet another 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 after I got my 8320, and it holds the same OC my main one does.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Wow, this would have been good to know back when I was overclocking my Phenom. Would have avoided a lot of headaches lol. Will actually try reclocking again tomorrow.
> By the way, what MOBO are you using?
> Myself and few other users seem to be having bad luck with this batch, will be interesting too see the numbers you're hitting as I have the 990FX R 2.0 as well


The only thing im worried about is temps, this board has way more control and once i find a good stable clock im going to detail them, i was amazed at all the buttons lol

It took me a wile as i had a blonde moment and relized this board came with the very first bios for them haha


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I know my volts and temps are high.. they sky rocket then drop real quick im going to have to check that out before I go further but this board clocks like a dream stable 4.5 with only 30 minutes of effort


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The difference so far in this thread between multi and bus clocking has been minimal.
> No no, I believe you, your numbers are correct. His claim of 120w is just way off.


My claim was pretty accurate, the numbers above are again full system. Frose those numbets you could conclude its 120-140W.

Was just about to measure it but it seems my power meter is dead, so it will have to wait.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I know my volts and temps are high.. they sky rocket then drop real quick im going to have to check that out before I go further but this board clocks like a dream stable 4.5 with only 30 minutes of effort


Stable for 10 runs? u need 20 at least









72oC max core temp jesus man thats hot!! Hope you get that sorted out, weird how it rises then drops quickly


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Stable for 10 runs? u need 20 at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72oC max core temp jesus man thats hot!!


I would definetly not go any higher then that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> I would definetly not go any higher then that.


Aye lol my ass would of been twitching seeing it rise


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I've just returned my 8320, hoping to get a better chip. It's always a gamble but I'm thinking that since the one I had could not hold 4 Ghz at stock VID (1.4v stock...) and was getting so very hot while trying it, I can't really get a worse one, can I? I would have gone for the 8350 but they're out of stock at every store that I've checked. Wish me luck  I'm not even hoping for much. I can settle for a 4.0 / 4.2 Ghz clock at a decent voltage (1.35 / 1.375 would be doable, right?). Since 4.0 is the turbo speed for the 8320, it shouldn't have much trouble getting there...


The new 8320 is in, stock VID is a bit lower - 1.3875, though NB VID is higher (1.2175 as opposed to 1.1875 on the former). So I got this one running at 1.2675 - 4GHz but rebooted after 3h of IBT on very high. LLC was set to Auto, trying with LLC set to High now. It's still a batch 1236. Temps are about the same at stock, but with the volts I'm putting through it now they look a lot better - 43-47 on the core in load and 54-56 on the socket. If these settings prove to be stable then I'll most likely settle for this at the moment. Since my cooling is not extreme, I'd rather have a cool chip with a decent 500 mhz OC.

I do tend to feel that P95 is not the best way to test these chips, though my mind is not totally made up whether it's a problem with the code or not. But I do believe that if the PC is stable in IBT, AOD and OCCT for 8+ hours whilst being perfectly stable in day to day use and gaming as well, but returns error in Prime then maybe it's really a problem with the program.

Odd thing: my HT Link speed (Rated FSB in CPUZ) was always showing as 2200 and not 2600 and my BIOS kept telling me that if NB is smaller than HT speed then it will automatically adjust (as it was with the Phenoms that couldn't have HT link higher than the CPU-NB. But after booting with the HT Speed on manual set to 2200 and then reverting back to Auto, it finally shows it as 2600 under Windows. Did anyone else experience something like this? Any ideas why? Thanks.

Another ODD thing happened. While stressing with IBT (and LLC set to Auto which should be off) my voltage which was set in BIOS at 1.31 jumped to 1.48. This was not a spike, it just went to 1.48 and I stopped IBT as my socket temps had reached 70C (where I have set an alarm in Everest). If it wasn't for the alarm I might have even not noticed for a while... Did any of you experience such jumps in voltage way above what was set in BIOS? Maybe LLC to Auto can do that?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Another ODD thing happened. While stressing with IBT (and LLC set to Auto which should be off) my voltage which was set in BIOS at 1.31 jumped to 1.48. This was not a spike, it just went to 1.48 and I stopped IBT as my socket temps had reached 70C (where I have set an alarm in Everest). If it wasn't for the alarm I might have even not noticed for a while... Did any of you experience such jumps in voltage way above what was set in BIOS? Maybe LLC to Auto can do that?


LLC can do vboost. However with that large of a jump are you still using turbo core?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Stable for 10 runs? u need 20 at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72oC max core temp jesus man thats hot!! Hope you get that sorted out, weird how it rises then drops quickly


yeah i could have done 20 but i didn't want to push too much heat for too long
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> I would definetly not go any higher then that.


I will it has something to do with the vboosting with the LLC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye lol my ass would of been twitching seeing it rise


I was but I wanted to get validated and show that im back in action

overal I love this board and soo glad I spent the money.. once I figure out the voltage/heat I think Ill be able to hit 4.7-4.8 as a gaming OC, and if I can really drop my temps ill try 5.0.. but again heat HEAT why HEAT ARRGHGHGHHG


----------



## bios_R_us

No, turbo core is disabled, so are all the power saving and thermal options in BIOS. With LLC set to High though, vcore stays between 1.264 and 1.296 (it's set to 1.265v in BIOS)

This is where I'm at so far:


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah i could have done 20 but i didn't want to push too much heat for too long
> I will it has something to do with the vboosting with the LLC
> I was but I wanted to get validated and show that im back in action
> overal I love this board and soo glad I spent the money.. once I figure out the voltage/heat I think Ill be able to hit 4.7-4.8 as a gaming OC, and if I can really drop my temps ill try 5.0.. but again heat HEAT why HEAT ARRGHGHGHHG


Dont get me wrong, I didnt mean mean dont go higher on the clock, I ment the temp.









I know how you felt tho, I was at 70 degrees too, the adrenaline boost is amazing


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> No, turbo core is disabled, so are all the power saving and thermal options in BIOS. With LLC set to High though, vcore stays between 1.264 and 1.296 (it's set to 1.265v in BIOS)
> This is where I'm at so far:


actually that is why my temps were rising. I didn't have time to check it out and see what it was.. I do beleive that it has something to do with LLC or the VRM's


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I didnt mean mean dont go higher on the clock, I ment the temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you felt tho, I was at 70 degrees too, the adrenaline boost is amazing


No worries. i wasn't hurt about it. just saying im pretty amazed that after 30 minutes I got that high of an OC and really just need to figure out temps. If it was that easy then would be able to hit 5 easy on this chip as long as I had the cooling.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The only thing im worried about is temps, this board has way more control and once i find a good stable clock im going to detail them, i was amazed at all the buttons lol
> It took me a wile as i had a blonde moment and relized this board came with the very first bios for them haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1.
> The Ph II was moved to yet another 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 after I got my 8320, and it holds the same OC my main one does.


Yeah... Thanks again for the info Kyad, definitely could mean the difference between me having to pump 1.55v just to get 4.8 stable and 5.0









Keep us updated on your clocks Ashe, I want to believe there's hope for 1237


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I know my volts and temps are high.. they sky rocket then drop real quick im going to have to check that out before I go further but this board clocks like a dream stable 4.5 with only 30 minutes of effort


That's about where I'm sitting with my chip and board. Although my temps are a lot lower, (58 Celsius on the Core)
My socket temp was around 70 Celsius (maybe even a bit higher) so I put my stock cooler fan in the cavity behind my motherboard and the back cover actually holds it in place over the socket plate. Now my Socket temps don't break 60 Celsius (I also have it linked in FanXpert as the Chassis fan so it boosts to 100% duty over 60 Celsius lol)

Mine is batch 1237 and it overclocks like a dream. Other than temps.
_____________________________________________________________________

I've been playing around with the Base Clock and one thing I found interesting was by lowering my FSB to 150 and adjusting the other Multi's my system was incredibly responsive.
(sorry again for saying that the FSB couldn't go below 200. I'd just never seen a board with that option.)

My rough settings were (not at my computer right now, because I'm at work)
- FSB 150
- DRAM 1200Mhz (8X)
- NB 1650Mhz (11X)
- HTT 1800Mhz (12X)
- CPU 3300Mhz (22X)
(Auto Voltages with Turbo Disabled)
To my suprise it passed 10 runs of IBT on High (no temp issues lol)

I tried it at 100FSB but with the limited options for Multi I couldn't get it to boot.


----------



## bios_R_us

It did it again, whooping 1.44 when BIOS is set to 1.265 ... Worries me that it may jump even higher in stress tests. Did no-one see this happen before? I'm using the GA-990FXA-UD3 ... this has happened with LLC set to both Auto and High.. will try other settings too.. but it's quite worrying.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> 
> It did it again, whooping 1.44 when BIOS is set to 1.265 ... Worries me that it may jump even higher in stress tests. Did no-one see this happen before? I'm using the GA-990FXA-UD3 ... this has happened with LLC set to both Auto and High.. will try other settings too.. but it's quite worrying.


no thats natural LLC can do that depending on the settings. That is why my temps shot up so high. try the other LLC options you should get better results.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> 
> It did it again, whooping 1.44 when BIOS is set to 1.265 ... Worries me that it may jump even higher in stress tests. Did no-one see this happen before? I'm using the GA-990FXA-UD3 ... this has happened with LLC set to both Auto and High.. will try other settings too.. but it's quite worrying.


I had the opposite effect with llc on my board asus m5a99x evo.

i found on medium and high settinngs i had to set a high vcore in bios and then vdroop was quite big. If i set a lower vcore in bios the voltage went down thus becoming unstable.

I found ultra high to be the most stable for me and vcore was rock steady.

On extreme then it certainly does add more voltage on


----------



## bios_R_us

Strange thing is that it wasn't always adding the extra volts. It could go on for an hour with a steady voltage, no spikes, and then suddenly go from 1.296 to 1.440 :|

I've gone a bit lower now, 223x17.5 (3902) and 1.315v in BIOS with Regular LLC (hope that Regular translates to "we won't push extreme amount of volts through your chip when you least expect it").

So far 3.9 seems to hold in Prime as well, anything over 3.9 throws errors. I would like to have a Prime stable OC, but I would also settle for IBT + OCCT + AOD 

I know 3.9 is not much but given my cooling, I'd rather have a mild OC with a bit of undervolting so if the current settings prove to be OK I can settle for this... for now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no thats natural LLC can do that depending on the settings. That is why my temps shot up so high. try the other LLC options you should get better results.


That's what I find that a bit disconcerting about LLC. It's adding voltage when at 100% load which can cause a great deal of heat fast. It seems more dangerous than having the voltage set high at idle and letting it droop. If the voltage is steady after the initial droop, the processor is going to take whatever voltage it needs to be stable ,LLC or no. I guess I feel I have more control over heat loading approaching an overclock this way.
I realize it's a contrary concept, anyone else have thoughts on this?
EDIT: 1000 posts woohoo!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's what I find that a bit disconcerting about LLC. It's adding voltage when at 100% load which can cause a great deal of heat fast. It seems more dangerous than having the voltage set high at idle and letting it droop. If the voltage is steady after the initial droop, the processor is going to take whatever voltage it needs to be stable ,LLC or no. I guess I feel I have more control over heat loading approaching an overclock this way.
> I realize it's a contrary concept, anyone else have thoughts on this?
> EDIT: 1000 posts woohoo!


I wont have much more imput untill I can get in and look at it.. I have a few ideas but need to test them first


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The difference so far in this thread between multi and bus clocking has been minimal.
> No no, I believe you, your numbers are correct. His claim of 120w is just way off.
> 
> 
> 
> My claim was pretty accurate, the numbers above are again full system. Frose those numbets you could conclude its 120-140W.
> 
> Was just about to measure it but it seems my power meter is dead, so it will have to wait.
Click to expand...

No, your claim is not accurate at all. That is full CPU load, not full system load. The 680 eats _maybe_ 30w idle. The rest of the system drawing only a little more then that.

The only time a PD chip will eat that little at load is at stock. Period. Look at the difference between stock 8350 and OC'd 8350. That entire difference is CPU power draw only.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, your claim is not accurate at all. That is full CPU load, not full system load. The 680 eats _maybe_ 30w idle. The rest of the system drawing only a little more then that.
> The only time a PD chip will eat that little at load is at stock. Period. Look at the difference between stock 8350 and OC'd 8350. That entire difference is CPU power draw only.


First of all... follow the discussion, we were talking about stock.

And secondly... if you knew anything about electronics you would know that even if its CPU load its not just the cpu drawing more power.


----------



## Solders18

Idle Stock:


Full Stock:


Idle OC:


Full load OC:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, your claim is not accurate at all. That is full CPU load, not full system load. The 680 eats _maybe_ 30w idle. The rest of the system drawing only a little more then that.
> The only time a PD chip will eat that little at load is at stock. Period. Look at the difference between stock 8350 and OC'd 8350. That entire difference is CPU power draw only.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all... follow the discussion, we were talking about stock.
> 
> And secondly... if you knew anything about electronics you would know that even if its CPU load its not just the cpu drawing more power.
Click to expand...

IBT, Prime, and indeed the very encode tester they were using do not make the GPU do any work, and RAM usage is so small you wont see it on a graph. So no, CPU load will not bring up much in the way of anything else. You would know this if you actually read what methods were used in getting power at load.

Every test I've come across has a 140W difference between idle and CPU load. That does not account for idle usage. You're still looking at 170W full CPU load stock for just the CPU.


----------



## Stealthman80

Grrr ok guys...getting kind of annoyed at this....The cpu is either stable at prime 95 or ibt...but not both..prime95 runs fine for hours..but as soon as I run ibt its instant freeze...orr if using different voltage ibt passes fine but prime95 throws fatal errors..im also still getting random down throttling no matter the voltage, and its not heat or any poweer saving feature....HELP!


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IBT, Prime, and indeed the very encode tester they were using do not make the GPU do any work, and RAM usage is so small you wont see it on a graph. So no, CPU load will not bring up much in the way of anything else. You would know this if you actually read what methods were used in getting power at load.
> Every test I've come across has a 140W difference between idle and CPU load. That does not account for idle usage. You're still looking at 170W full CPU load stock for just the CPU.


If you feel like only the CPU is drawing more power at load you can try explaining to yourself why NB temp is rising at load? And this is only the most obvious thing. It is not only the CPU that is drawing more power at a CPU stress test and the CPU alone is not drawing more then 140W at load (stock). I really don't feel like geting dragged any further into the subject as I don't think these things would be immediately obvious to people that didnt study electronics, so take my word for it or dont.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> Grrr ok guys...getting kind of annoyed at this....The cpu is either stable at prime 95 or ibt...but not both..prime95 runs fine for hours..but as soon as I run ibt its instant freeze...orr if using different voltage ibt passes fine but prime95 throws fatal errors..im also still getting random down throttling no matter the voltage, and its not heat or any poweer saving feature....HELP!


what is your FSB?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> If you feel like only the CPU is drawing more power at load you can try explaining to yourself why NB temp is rising at load? And this is only the most obvious thing. It is not only the CPU that is drawing more power at a CPU stress test and the CPU alone is not drawing more then 140W at load (stock). I really don't feel like geting dragged any further into the subject as I don't think these things would be immediately obvious to people that didnt study electronics, so take my word for it or dont.


if you do please open a new thread power consumption of 83XX


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> Grrr ok guys...getting kind of annoyed at this....The cpu is either stable at prime 95 or ibt...but not both..prime95 runs fine for hours..but as soon as I run ibt its instant freeze...orr if using different voltage ibt passes fine but prime95 throws fatal errors..im also still getting random down throttling no matter the voltage, and its not heat or any poweer saving feature....HELP!


Is APM enabled? (not sure if you have been asked)


----------



## bios_R_us

So, 3902 (223*17.5) froze my PC after about an hour of stress. And the volts went up again (but only to 1.402 and not above).

Is anyone running (or has done so for a while) a PD chip on stock cooler and can provide some info on how they perform? I'm thinking maybe there's something up with my cooler too. On stock voltage and 4GHz I get up to 60C on cores and 70C on the socket. That's almost 10 degrees more than I get with the same voltage on default 3.5 GHz. Is it normal for the temps to go so much higher if there's no extra voltage involved? Thanks in advance for your answers, I'm really at a loss here...


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrovasilis*
> 
> 
> With your experience is this right;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The difference so far in this thread between multi and bus clocking has been minimal.
> ...


I don't have hard numbers to show, but that doesn't match what I've seen. I get better results with a FSB change than I do from a multiplier-only change. I'm currently running 285x16.5 and getting much better results than from just upping the multipliers (and I've played around with RAM, CPU/NB and HT, not just the CPU multiplier).

I don't know if it makes a difference, but I have pretty fast RAM -- supposed to be 2400, though I'm currently running it at just below 2300. Maybe it's more of a noticeable difference with faster RAM??? Or maybe some combinations just tend to work better than others, even though it looks like speeds should be about the same?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IBT, Prime, and indeed the very encode tester they were using do not make the GPU do any work, and RAM usage is so small you wont see it on a graph. So no, CPU load will not bring up much in the way of anything else. You would know this if you actually read what methods were used in getting power at load.
> Every test I've come across has a 140W difference between idle and CPU load. That does not account for idle usage. You're still looking at 170W full CPU load stock for just the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel like only the CPU is drawing more power at load you can try explaining to yourself why NB temp is rising at load? And this is only the most obvious thing. It is not only the CPU that is drawing more power at a CPU stress test and the CPU alone is not drawing more then 140W at load (stock). I really don't feel like geting dragged any further into the subject as I don't think these things would be immediately obvious to people that didnt study electronics, so take my word for it or dont.
Click to expand...

*shrug* The simple thing is, you need to prove it, not me. I have several review site's numbers on my side, the only one making claims with no proof is you.


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> So, 3902 (223*17.5) froze my PC after about an hour of stress. And the volts went up again (but only to 1.402 and not above).
> Is anyone running (or has done so for a while) a PD chip on stock cooler and can provide some info on how they perform? I'm thinking maybe there's something up with my cooler too. On stock voltage and 4GHz I get up to 60C on cores and 70C on the socket. That's almost 10 degrees more than I get with the same voltage on default 3.5 GHz. Is it normal for the temps to go so much higher if there's no extra voltage involved? Thanks in advance for your answers, I'm really at a loss here...


Power consumption (heat) should go up linearly with frequency if voltage is held constant. It's just not as big a change as you get when voltage is increased -- then power goes up much more (I want to say power consumption goes up proportionally to the cube of voltage, but is that right?).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> I don't have hard numbers to show, but that doesn't match what I've seen. I get better results with a FSB change than I do from a multiplier-only change. I'm currently running 285x16.5 and getting much better results than from just upping the multipliers (and I've played around with RAM, CPU/NB and HT, not just the CPU multiplier).
> I don't know if it makes a difference, but I have pretty fast RAM -- supposed to be 2400, though I'm currently running it at just below 2300. Maybe it's more of a noticeable difference with faster RAM??? Or maybe some combinations just tend to work better than others, even though it looks like speeds should be about the same?


ram has been shown to increase the performance.. that is why you are seeing the difference. and that you probably are running it at tighter timings adds to it.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *shrug* The simple thing is, you need to prove it, not me. I have several review site's numbers on my side, the only one making claims with no proof is you.


I never said anything on those sites is wrong, I agree with everything written there, but the question was how much pwoer the cpu draws alone, with stock settings, and I answered exacly that. There is very simple proof, the TDP given from AMD, which is 125W, this is as close as you can get to a real value since it's not easily measurable.

The proof you offer is no proof aswell tho, it is systems power consumption, not the cpus.

Lets end this discussion now, it's fruitless, let people enjoy their OCing rather.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> ..im also still getting random down throttling no matter the voltage, and its not heat or any poweer saving feature....HELP!


Cool down the MOSFET-s. An 80mm fan should be enough.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ram has been shown to increase the performance.. that is why you are seeing the difference. and that you probably are running it at tighter timings adds to it.


x2 on this. I did a small upgrade (or rather a simple architecture change) from 8 GB Vengeances to 8 GB Dominators and my overclocks seem to run smoother.

It's really just about finding the parts that make your system flow as a whole.

Ashe! Where are those numbers


----------



## endevite

As a friendly reminder for those who have not yet posted their oc's and settings used, please visit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread

If you could, it would be much appreciated as we are using this data to graph out multiple facets of what these chips can do at what settings in which batch or on what board, as well as trying to make use of it as a "base" settings list showing what people used to get what so that future owners and new owners have a list of working examples to go by.

Thank You. ;p

*(Thanks to those who have already posted too.







)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> As a friendly reminder for those who have not yet posted their oc's and settings used, please visit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
> If you could, it would be much appreciated as we are using this data to graph out multiple facets of what these chips can do at what settings in which batch or on what board, as well as trying to make use of it as a "base" settings list showing what people used to get what so that future owners and new owners have a list of working examples to go by.
> Thank You. ;p
> *(Thanks to those who have already posted too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


the way this is set up to could also be used to post for steam roller and previouse bulldozer.. really this data could go far with tracking the progression and overclockability for these chips


----------



## endevite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the way this is set up to could also be used to post for steam roller and previouse bulldozer.. really this data could go far with tracking the progression and overclockability for these chips


Right now we are focused on the 83xx chips, if it proves to work out well, maybe it can be reproduced for other Vishera chips (63xx and such), not much point in charting BD's anymore, not when you can get PD's for nearly the same price. ;p


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endevite*
> 
> Right now we are focused on the 83xx chips, if it proves to work out well, maybe it can be reproduced for other Vishera chips (63xx and such), not much point in charting BD's anymore, not when you can get PD's for nearly the same price. ;p


of course. I was more or less stating the impact and functionality of this chart. but you are 100% right right now Vishera is the way to go


----------



## Stoffie

Further to my CPU GPU usage thread I am creating I thought I'd share this with you.

This graph is during the benchmark of sleeping dogs, 2 X 7970 ghz editions 1100 vcore 1500mem and 8350 at 4.8ghz



Looks like 8350 is not bottlenecking 2 of the most powerful cards on the market


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I have read ~200-300ish pages of the thread, good stuff mostly. I opted for the less expensive 6300. For mt current cooling I have settled on 4410MHz=18*248 but there is probably some performance still on the table as I haven't tried 250+fsb yet. It didn't occur to me that there are FSB dead zones.. I may try some higher FSBs at a multi of 10 or something to see if it will work then go back and try to fit that as closely to [email protected] as I can (My a70 with stock fans can't cool much past this). I have only been testing with p95, maybe I'll try IBT or OCCT.

My auto for NB and HTT is 2200MHz. I tried raising my HTT to 2.7 and running 3dmark11 a few times, nearly no difference for my one GTX 480 overclocked or not.


----------



## ebduncan

http://hwbot.org/competition/ocfanboy_duel_1/
Quote:


> The first duel is all about AMD's newest "top-of-the-line" Piledriver CPU versus Intel's Ivy Bridge. To keep it fair - as if Fanboys care - we compare on a similar price level: the Intel Core i5 3570K versus AMD FX-8350. The duel grounds: Heaven DX11, 3DMark11 Performance and 3DMark Vantage Performance.


have fun folks.


----------



## Lordred

It has arrived, initial cure run of the MX2 shows I have tons and tons of headroom.

FX-8320
Default ViD 1.400v
LLC @ AMD specifications resulted in 1.304v under load.
C1E, C6, C&Q Enabled
Turbo, APM Disabled


----------



## Stealthman80

well I don't think they are overheating...maybe they are?


----------



## Lordred

Default ViD @ AMD Spec LLC passed up to 4ghz which resulted in a load voltage of 1.296v @ 4000mhz. Increasing the speed to 4100mhz resulted in the voltage dipping to 1.288v under load and failing under Lin Pack with a incorrect rounding.

I will be moving in the other direction now, from the stock 3500mhz to the lowest stable voltage.


----------



## Stealthman80

ok so I just checked a review of this m5a97 evo and the reviewer said it output 275watts to a 1100t and the mosfets weren't even warm and that this board can support high end overlocking......so what the hell...I'm thinking it may be my power supply...It has survived 4 system rebuilds and is about 4 years old now that I think about it.....its a 625 watt enermax pro82+ was like 150$ when I bought it...is there anyway to tell if its the psu?


----------



## bmgjet

Scope meter on the 12V rail or even a DVOM and watch the voltage.
Other wise would be easyer trying another PSU, borrow one from a mates rig or something.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Further to my CPU GPU usage thread I am creating I thought I'd share this with you.
> This graph is during the benchmark of sleeping dogs, 2 X 7970 ghz editions 1100 vcore 1500mem and 8350 at 4.8ghz
> 
> Looks like 8350 is not bottlenecking 2 of the most powerful cards on the market


what about if you do the same thing with metro 2033 and Bf3?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Default ViD @ AMD Spec LLC passed up to 4ghz which resulted in a load voltage of 1.296v @ 4000mhz. Increasing the speed to 4100mhz resulted in the voltage dipping to 1.288v under load and failing under Lin Pack with a incorrect rounding.
> 
> I will be moving in the other direction now, from the stock 3500mhz to the lowest stable voltage.


Oooookay, what are you calling "AMD Spec LLC"? Because there's no such thing. There's Auto, and there's settings for you to chose from, all of which are based on the motherboard and not of AMD's choosing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Further to my CPU GPU usage thread I am creating I thought I'd share this with you.
> 
> This graph is during the benchmark of sleeping dogs, 2 X 7970 ghz editions 1100 vcore 1500mem and 8350 at 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 8350 is not bottlenecking 2 of the most powerful cards on the market


Also, 8-core utilization! The trend is beginning.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Further to my CPU GPU usage thread I am creating I thought I'd share this with you.
> This graph is during the benchmark of sleeping dogs, 2 X 7970 ghz editions 1100 vcore 1500mem and 8350 at 4.8ghz
> 
> Looks like 8350 is not bottlenecking 2 of the most powerful cards on the market


Ofcourse it isnt, if 8350 would be bottlenecking them then what wouldnt?


----------



## Stealthman80

ok so I just downloaded and ran occt.....I ran the psu tester and the voltages are all stable except the 12v which bottomed out at 11.53...not really that great but still within tollerance...however the cpu speeds started jumping ALL over the place...like 1100mhz to 15000mhz...***?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Further to my CPU GPU usage thread I am creating I thought I'd share this with you.
> This graph is during the benchmark of sleeping dogs, 2 X 7970 ghz editions 1100 vcore 1500mem and 8350 at 4.8ghz
> 
> Looks like 8350 is not bottlenecking 2 of the most powerful cards on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse it isnt, if 8350 would be bottlenecking them then what wouldnt?
Click to expand...

Depending on the number of cores that can be used, anything 2500k and up at reasonable clocks.

SleepingDogs is just moving in on the trend of MOARCORES!, which is good. The more things that use more then 4 cores, the more edge AMD has.

Between PS2, SleepingDogs, and BF3, this is becoming a trend that FX owners are going to love rubbing in the face of people who make fun of MOARCORES!.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> what about if you do the same thing with metro 2033 and Bf3?


This is running BF3 and Metro with 4 x 6970's. The 3 x 7970's has a bit lower CPU use. I will get more Graphs up soon.

BF3


Metro 2033


*** it's showing only 12GB of RAM because I was running a 4GB Radeon RAMDisk at the time which removes the Ramdisk from the available ram stat.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oooookay, what are you calling "AMD Spec LLC"? Because there's no such thing. There's Auto, and there's settings for you to chose from, all of which are based on the motherboard and not of AMD's choosing.


Auto LLC on all AM3+ boards has to follow AMD's specification which is as current rises voltage drops, this was to assist in keeping the CPU's inside their power target.










I wish I still had my e-mails from Gigabyte also as I had gotten alot of really good info from them on how the LLC worked on the 990FXA-UD5 (Rev 1.0) worked and that they had strictly adhered to AMD's specifications on how LLC should work..

In un-related news I have found the low end of voltage operation on my 8320. 1.152v under load with the UEFI set to 1.1625v @ 25% LLC

Transition state between off load to on load rises as high as 1.3v during the load transition


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> what about if you do the same thing with metro 2033 and Bf3?
> 
> 
> 
> This is running BF3 and Metro with 4 x 6970's. The 3 x 7970's has a bit lower CPU use. I will get more Graphs up soon.
> 
> BF3
> 
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> 
> *** it's showing only 12GB of RAM because I was running a 4GB Radeon RAMDisk at the time which removes the Ramdisk from the available ram stat.
Click to expand...

...... WOW metro loves it's GPUs. Damn.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> what about if you do the same thing with metro 2033 and Bf3?
> 
> 
> 
> This is running BF3 and Metro with 4 x 6970's. The 3 x 7970's has a bit lower CPU use. I will get more Graphs up soon.
> 
> BF3
> 
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> 
> *** it's showing only 12GB of RAM because I was running a 4GB Radeon RAMDisk at the time which removes the Ramdisk from the available ram stat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...... WOW metro loves it's GPUs. Damn.
Click to expand...

Yeah, metro is maybe the most GPU dependent game to date.


----------



## sdlvx

This is really good information that review sites don't give out. It looks to me like Piledriver will suck in single threaded games and games that use out dated instructions (like x87), but moving forward we have no reason to see games like that unless the developer is ****.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> This is really good information that review sites don't give out. It looks to me like Piledriver will suck in single threaded games and games that use out dated instructions (like x87), but moving forward we have no reason to see games like that unless the developer is ****.


or out to make an easy buck..

anywho I found my heat issue.. it was what I thought it to be LLC.. playing around with it now


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> This is really good information that review sites don't give out. It looks to me like Piledriver will suck in single threaded games and games that use out dated instructions (like x87), but moving forward we have no reason to see games like that unless the developer is ****.


piledriver will do just fine in those games. It just won't perform iike intel in those games. But you are already going to be getting 100+ fps anyways, because anything that dated surely will have crappy graphics to.


----------



## bios0110

Just got my FX8320. Mobo is MSI 990FXA-GD65. Ram is 32GB 1866Mhz @ 1.5v.

The thing is that I can't for the life of me find the official specs for this processor for these values:
CPU bus -- is it 200?
CPU vcore range -- ?
CPU/NB volt --?
NB volt -- ?
NB Mhz -- ?
HT Mhz -- ?

I'd like to turn off any turbo auto clocking and just run it at fixed clock and voltage settings. I don't want to overclock it (or perhaps to just 4000Mhz). I need to ensure stability because I am using the system for software development and not gaming. So I even wouldn't mind setting the CPU to be fixed at 3500Mhz.

Been some time since I built a system so I could use some help. I can't have the CPU fluctuating in CPU Mhz (clock speed). Remember, I need stability not raw power. I don't want to just let the mobo set all to auto because frequently those settings are wrong plus I can't have clock speed and voltage fluctuate on the fly. Thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Just got my FX8320. Mobo is MSI 990FXA. Ram is 32GB 1866Mhz @ 1.5v.
> The thing is that I can't for the life of me find the official specs for this processor for these values:
> CPU bus -- is it 200?
> CPU vcore range -- ?
> CPU/NB volt --?
> NB volt -- ?
> NB Mhz -- ?
> HT Mhz -- ?
> I'd like to turn off any turbo auto clocking and just run it at fixed clock and voltage settings. I don't want to overclock it (or perhaps to just 4000Mhz). I need to ensure stability because I am using the system for software development and not gaming. So I even wouldn't mind setting the CPU to be fixed at 3500Mhz.
> Been some time since I built a system so I could use some help. I can't have the CPU fluctuating in CPU Mhz (clock speed). Remember, I need stability not raw power. I don't want to just let the mobo set all to auto because frequently those settings are wrong plus I can't have clock speed and voltage fluctuate on the fly. Thanks!


I would leave it at stock settings and raise the multiplyer to 20 to get 4ghz. turn off turbo and just let it ride. stock voltage is around 1.38-1.41 not sure if you have the GD65 or GD80 or if you have something less

bus is 200

refer here there is info for the rest of the voltages http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## cssorkinman

You may find some useful information here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
I have that board and would give you the defaults from it, but I currently am modding the case it's in to better accept water cooling so i cant boot it up now.
Good luck and have fun


----------



## ComputerRestore

Here's my Overclock so far. -> 1.356v -> Ultra LLC


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ram has been shown to increase the performance.. that is why you are seeing the difference. and that you probably are running it at tighter timings adds to it.


No, I don't think that's all there is to it. Whatever CPU speed I'm trying out, I always tweak my ram settings to the best I can get with that CPU speed. I've managed faster ram speeds with lower FSB settings but still not had as good results, overall, as I'm getting now.

Funny thing is, with all my tweaking, I haven't been able to get my RAM to actually work reliably at 2400! That's OK though. Even though I'm running at less than 2300, I think I've made up for it (and then some) by tightening up my timings after I settled on the CPU speed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> No, I don't think that's all there is to it. Whatever CPU speed I'm trying out, I always tweak my ram settings to the best I can get with that CPU speed. I've managed faster ram speeds with lower FSB settings but still not had as good results, overall, as I'm getting now.
> Funny thing is, with all my tweaking, I haven't been able to get my RAM to actually work reliably at 2400! That's OK though. Even though I'm running at less than 2300, I think I've made up for it (and then some) by tightening up my timings after I settled on the CPU speed.


I agree on that last part. but when you OC FSB it ticks fast on the ram too so 200/2400 is going to be slower than lets say 230/2400 (this is just to show relation) then when you factor in timings of the actual nand themselve you start gettin 2400/230 + x (x is where the latency timing is.) its all about getting your system to run smoother together between components. As hippys would say its all about the harmony. in addition has your HT raised?

This is all separate than CPU/NB raises. During Phenoms overclocking FSB allowed you to raise the CPU/NB higher which lead to lower multipliers however it relieved the bottleneck from chip to ram. With these chips there isn't that bottleneck any more so now its how fast can you get it to the CPU and how fast your CPU ticks not How fast can your CPU control the link in the middle


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Further to my CPU GPU usage thread I am creating I thought I'd share this with you.
> 
> This graph is during the benchmark of sleeping dogs, 2 X 7970 ghz editions 1100 vcore 1500mem and 8350 at 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 8350 is not bottlenecking 2 of the most powerful cards on the market


interesting, thanks


----------



## 12Cores

I have been stuck at 4.8ghz @ 1.46 and am not really that motivated to push the chip any further. I am sure if spent as much time overclocking this chip as I did with my fx-8120 I could probably achieve a higher overclock. I just picked up a 7970 and the CPU is more than doing its job, just hit 3636 extreme in 3dMark 11 and 10,222 performance preset. I have more than enough gaming performance to last me awhile, BF4 is the only game on the horizon that will probably stress my rig. If you have a AM3+ board I do not see how you could go wrong with one of the fx-83XX chips.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

this seem about right?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5060248

and this maybe my final OC.. untill I get better cooling


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Just got my FX8320. Mobo is MSI 990FXA-GD65. Ram is 32GB 1866Mhz @ 1.5v.
> 
> The thing is that I can't for the life of me find the official specs for this processor for these values:
> CPU bus --*200*
> CPU vcore range -- *(stock) 1.325-1.4v*
> CPU/NB volt --*1.2v*
> NB volt -- *1.1v*
> HT volt -- *1.2v*
> NB Mhz -- *2200Mhz*
> HT Mhz -- *2600Mhz*
> 
> I'd like to turn off any turbo auto clocking and just run it at fixed clock and voltage settings. I don't want to overclock it (or perhaps to just 4000Mhz). I need to ensure stability because I am using the system for software development and not gaming. So I even wouldn't mind setting the CPU to be fixed at 3500Mhz.
> 
> Been some time since I built a system so I could use some help. _I can't have the CPU fluctuating in CPU Mhz (clock speed)._ *This is called Cool'n'Quiet. It's like SpeedStep. It's normal.* Remember, I need stability not raw power. I don't want to just let the mobo set all to auto because frequently those settings are wrong _plus I can't have clock speed and voltage fluctuate on the fly._ *If you truly insist... turn off C'n'Q. But all it does is save you on your electric bill.* Thanks!


----------



## Red1776

Dirt 3 Ultra High 8/AA 4 x 6970's


----------



## sdlvx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4916889

That's not me, but can someone explain how they got the physics score so high? I only hit ~8300 points at 5ghz.

This is me: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5060525


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4916889
> 
> That's not me, but can someone explain how they got the physics score so high? I only hit ~8300 points at 5ghz.
> 
> This is me: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5060525


Looking at the Physics and Combined FPS, $5 says they seriously cranked the ram speed. Running at ~2133 8-8-8 should boost high enough over my own 1866 10-10-10 to kick the score that high.

That and keeping it very very cold. AMD scales with temps as well as speed, if they had it run, for instance, in sub-zero ambient (like, outside) the scores would be better then ours even at the same speeds.

Plus, his submission was invalid. He screrwed with the settings, that is not "stock" performance score.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4916889
> That's not me, but can someone explain how they got the physics score so high? I only hit ~8300 points at 5ghz.
> This is me: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5060525


Have you installed the Bulldozer Hot Fix for windows yet? As I get 6973 @ 3500mhz and 7732 @ 4000mhz


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Plus, his submission was invalid. He screrwed with the settings, that is not "stock" performance score.


that is because of the 12.11 beta drivers.

you also have a option in CCC for different tessellation, which will prompt that message.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4916889
> 
> That's not me, but can someone explain how they got the physics score so high? I only hit ~8300 points at 5ghz.
> 
> This is me: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5060525
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the Physics and Combined FPS, $5 says they seriously cranked the ram speed. Running at ~2133 8-8-8 should boost high enough over my own 1866 10-10-10 to kick the score that high.
> 
> That and keeping it very very cold. AMD scales with temps as well as speed, if they had it run, for instance, in sub-zero ambient (like, outside) the scores would be better then ours even at the same speeds.
> 
> Plus, his submission was invalid. He screrwed with the settings, that is not "stock" performance score.
Click to expand...

Good Catch CK!
yeah he turned down the tessellation CCC ...er VCC and one of the last two test (the last test i believe) is with GPU involved.

**** no it's not, it says:
*"Your result has the following problem(s):
Unable to verify AMD Catalyst tessellation setting, result invalid. (What is this?")*

When the driver is not WQHL, it says just that. there was an upgrade (1.0.3) I believe that was put into place just for the detection of the tessellation setting in VCC because lots of peoploe were cheating


----------



## bios_R_us

Before I switched to the 8320 I had benched my old Phenom 720be (unlocked to x4) in several games/programs such as: Crysis, Metro2033, FarCry2, 3Dmark11, UnigineHeaven, Cinebench, SuperPi and Batman Arkham Asylum. The settings on my PhII were x4 @3200 (though I did a bench on 3400 too), 4GB DDR3-1600 cl 7, 2400 CPU-NB. Graphics card is the same - HD 6870 clocked to 950/1175.

Benching against the stock 8320 + 8GB DDR3-2133 cl 10 (tried with 1866 cl 9 as well) i'm trading blows with the PhII benchmarks, marginally winning in some but sadly losing in others. Question is: "will it blend?" er.. I mean "is it normal?" ... shouldn't the stock 8320 be at least a bit of an upgrade gaming-wise from a PhII [email protected] 3200 / 3400 ? Mind you, my PhII was crippled (only one memory channel was working, so the ram was in single channel).

Yes, it will obliterate the Phenom in Cinebench and yes I was not expecting it to do good in SuperPi. But the gaming benchmarks are ... quite a letdown.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Before I switched to the 8320 I had benched my old Phenom 720be (unlocked to x4) in several games/programs such as: Crysis, Metro2033, FarCry2, 3Dmark11, UnigineHeaven, Cinebench, SuperPi and Batman Arkham Asylum. The settings on my PhII were x4 @3200 (though I did a bench on 3400 too), 4GB DDR3-1600 cl 7, 2400 CPU-NB. Graphics card is the same - HD 6870 clocked to 950/1175.
> Benching against the stock 8320 + 8GB DDR3-2133 cl 10 (tried with 1866 cl 9 as well) i'm trading blows with the PhII benchmarks, marginally winning in some but sadly losing in others. Question is: "will it blend?" er.. I mean "is it normal?" ... shouldn't the stock 8320 be at least a bit of an upgrade gaming-wise from a PhII [email protected] 3200 / 3400 ? Mind you, my PhII was crippled (only one memory channel was working, so the ram was in single channel).
> Yes, it will obliterate the Phenom in Cinebench and yes I was not expecting it to do good in SuperPi. But the gaming benchmarks are ... quite a letdown.


Clock for clock they should be similar but your 8320 will probably get you atleast 4.5 on air, I had one at 5ghz on water but at stupid voltage, I ended up getting a 8350 instead. Only reason I got a 8320 was because it was available about a week before the 50 in the UK.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Clock for clock they should be similar but your 8320 will probably get you atleast 4.5 on air, I had one at 5ghz on water but at stupid voltage, I ended up getting a 8350 instead. Only reason I got a 8320 was because it was available about a week before the 50 in the UK.


So far i've found that 4 GHz is not stable on stock vids (did 20 runs in IBT on high, but failed after abou 20 minutes in OCCT, not to mention Prime95 which is disputed). 3.85 though (220*17.5) seems to be stable with 1.33 so far (6h in Prime with no errors, doing IBT now). I will give 4Ghz another run with a bit more volts (1.415 which is the turbo voltage, should be fine since 4Ghz is the turbo clock) but from what I've seen the temps tend to go upwards REALLY fast once I break the 1.4v barrier. I'm not comfortable with more than 60C on the cores and 70C on the socket, and that's what seems to happen when volts go north. Maybe 4.5GHz would be possible, but it would require a lot better cooling in order to push more volts into the chip safely.

Edit: One annoying thing about the 990FXA-UD3 is that it only has 0.025 increments in voltage and so I can't use 1.4 instead I must jump straight to 1.4125


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> So far i've found that 4 GHz is not stable on stock vids (did 20 runs in IBT on high, but failed after abou 20 minutes in OCCT, not to mention Prime95 which is disputed). 3.85 though (220*17.5) seems to be stable with 1.33 so far (6h in Prime with no errors, doing IBT now). I will give 4Ghz another run with a bit more volts (1.415 which is the turbo voltage, should be fine since 4Ghz is the turbo clock) but from what I've seen the temps tend to go upwards REALLY fast once I break the 1.4v barrier. I'm not comfortable with more than 60C on the cores and 70C on the socket, and that's what seems to happen when volts go north. Maybe 4.5GHz would be possible, but it would require a lot better cooling in order to push more volts into the chip safely.
> Edit: One annoying thing about the 990FXA-UD3 is that it only has 0.025 increments in voltage and so I can't use 1.4 instead I must jump straight to 1.4125


I have no evidence to backup this statement BUT from what I have read on here turbo appears to knock off 4 cores hence why in turbo your cpu is stable but overclocked it is not because it is on 8 cores, what worries me from what you are saying though is I can get my 8350 stable on 20 IBT's on very high and 3 hours of amd overdrive at 1.42vcore... has your ud3 got llc?


----------



## bios_R_us

Yes it has LLC, can set it to Auto/Regular/Medium/High/Ultra High/Extreme as far as I can recall. Volts don't spike too much during load, except for an issue I had yesterday when volts would go up to 1.44 (though they were set to 1.3) during load. But I think that the issue is gone once i've uninstalled AOD... For some reason my volts under windows would be reset to stock VID, even if I had set them to lower values in BIOS. That + LLC = my high voltages under load.

I've completed 6h in Prime on blend, 20 IBT runs and 1h in OCCT with 220x17.5 @1.335 vcore. Here's the voltage graph for the 1h run of OCCT.


*obvious bug - my FSB is shown as 701  see the huge OC i've got on 1.335


----------



## Particle

So far I'm not seeing the kind of success with PD that some others are having here. My BD (8120) sample was reasonable by comparison. It was stable at 4.6 GHz / 1.475 V. My first PD sample tends to not even be stable at default settings on two of the three motherboards I've tried.

*Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3:* 4.3 GHz stable @ 1.350 V (Note: The vCore setting on this board is broken with PD so who knows what voltage it's actually being fed. There aren't any convenient points for me to measure with my DMM.)
*MSI 990FXA-GD80 V2:* 4.3 GHz unstable (Note: Also unstable at stock. Tested 4.3 GHz at 1.350 V to 1.475 V with no success.)
*ASRock 990FX Extreme4:* 4.3 GHz stable @ 1.500 V (Note: Also unstable at stock. Tested 4.3 GHz at 1.350 V to 1.475 V with no success. Tested 4.3 GHz at 1.500 V which passed 24h P95 before manually stopped.)

I've got a second 8350 that I've borrowed from my brother on my bench that I'll start testing soon, but preliminary results from him suggest it won't be much better.


----------



## bios0110

Thanks F3ERS 2 ASH3S, cssorkinman, and KyadCK. I really appreciate your help.

I see that a lot of overcklockers in this thread try to stay bellow 1.4v (a lot around 1.375v) for clock frequencies around 4.5Ghz to 4.8Ghz. I'm a little confused by this.

The FX8320 is 3.5Ghz at stock and only 4Ghz when 4 or less cores are "stressed" (series of intensive operations to 4 or less cores) .
Since KyadCK said that max STOCK vcore is 1.4v, I would take this to mean that 1.4v is sufficient for 4 cores at 4Ghz but not 8 cores at 4Ghz, else AMD would have released the CPU as such and would have impressed most of the entrenched hardware reviewers more than it has.

Therefore, I am confused as to how it would make sense for people to use less than 1.4v for 8 cores at 4.5Ghz to 4.8Ghz overcklocked. Mind you, I'm just asking and not in any way criticising. Just trying to understand.

Also, what is LLC?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Yes it has LLC, can set it to Auto/Regular/Medium/High/Ultra High/Extreme as far as I can recall. Volts don't spike too much during load, except for an issue I had yesterday when volts would go up to 1.44 (though they were set to 1.3) during load. But I think that the issue is gone once i've uninstalled AOD... For some reason my volts under windows would be reset to stock VID, even if I had set them to lower values in BIOS. That + LLC = my high voltages under load.
> I've completed 6h in Prime on blend, 20 IBT runs and 1h in OCCT with 220x17.5 @1.335 vcore. Here's the voltage graph for the 1h run of OCCT.
> 
> *obvious bug - my FSB is shown as 701  see the huge OC i've got on 1.335


Strange things going on there like I said I can get 4.6ghz at 1.42, you getting 3.8 at 1.335, I I would hazard a guess that you should be able to get similar results to me, I noticed that over 4.8ghz these things need huge voltage increases but up to 4.8 it's quite small jumps in Vcore, Have you upped the VDDA equivalent on your board? Also I noticed after 4.5ghz I had to up my mobo NB voltage stock was 1.1 I needed 1.25 to get to 4.6, CPU/NB also needed about 1.25 and since you are upping the fsb are you making sure that you are not getting high ht and bus speeds?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> The FX8320 is 3.5Ghz at stock and only 4Ghz when 4 or less cores are "stressed" (series of intensive operations to 4 or less cores) .
> Since KyadCK said that max STOCK vcore is 1.4v, I would take this to mean that 1.4v is sufficient for 4 cores at 4Ghz but not 8 cores at 4Ghz, else AMD would have released the CPU as such and would have impressed most of the entrenched hardware reviewers more than it has.


no the cpu TDP is 125 watts. The reason all 8 cores don't turbo to max speed is because with that voltage and frequency the cpu would go above the stock thermal design power. (TDP)

if 1.4 volts is enough for the cpu to be stable at 4ghz, then the cpu should be able to run all 8 cores at that speed, if you manually set it to. Keep in mind doing this surpasses the stock TDP.

Amd features the Turbo mode to help in lower threaded tasks, where one or a few cores are under load only, It will shut the other cores down and use the remaining TDP to boost the cores being used to a higher speed.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My 8320
4.7GHz stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2597682

5.2Ghz unstable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593201


----------



## bios_R_us

Right, trying a new step now, 225x18 (4050) at stock voltages of 1.3875 (load volts are between 1.408 and 1.44 with LLC set to High). So far it's been stable for 20 IBT runs at High, 1h of OCCT and (ongoing) one and a half hours of blend in Prime95. Fingers crossed again.

Here's the validation link: Fx-8320 @4050

I did open the case to keep temps a bit lower as they were nearing my safe limit (were about 60C on the cores and 70C on the socket). With the case open i'm about 53C on the cores and 65C on the socket.


----------



## Covert_Death

wow you were able to lower temps that much just by opening the side?!!?? did you put a fan on it?

anywho i'm psyched because my new case (650D) and my water loop parts get here today!!!!! so as soon as i get home tonight it's demo / rebuild time!

just out of curiousity too, it hasn't been brought up much but everyone did a clean install of windows right??????

i'm not gonna lie I did a dirty swap into a fairly clean (5 days old) install of windows 8 Pro and although it "seeeeemed" to work just fine my stress test scores jumped through the roof after I reinstalled windows 8 completely clean...

cinebench went from 6.66 at all stock settings with a dirty install of the chip, up to 6.85 after the clean install and it still hits around the 6.85 after I have everything installed.

anywho, i just wanna make sure people aren't overlooking this simple topic









also be sure to add your info to the data collection thread!!!!!!!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> wow you were able to lower temps that much just by opening the side?!!?? did you put a fan on it?
> [...]
> just out of curiousity too, it hasn't been brought up much but everyone did a clean install of windows right??????


Yes well, I have the Antec Three Hundred and the side fan is usually venting air out from the GPU. Now i've turned the side plate around and leaning it against the case so it's actually pushing air in on the VRM heat-sinks. My room is rather hot right now but I can't make it cooler because i'm down with a nasty cold and need the heat to keep me warm  so I'm improvising. In any case, from what I could tell the CPU will most likely never reach such load under day to day use.

As for Windows, yes, fresh install. Booted with the old Win just to do a BIOS update (used my old PhII) and then installed the 8320 with a clean windows install. I did change the mobo too so chipset drivers were different, I wouldn't risk not installing a fresh copy of win.


----------



## jared872

I've got a question guys. Currently my 8320 is at 4.7 with 1.49vcore in bios. My problem is when I try to take the vcore one notch higher my computer will just turn off as soon as I start a stress test. Is it the psu? I don't think its heat related because it only takes about 10 seconds for this to happen.

Any ideas?? I really wanna hit 5 ghz.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> I've got a question guys. Currently my 8320 is at 4.7 with 1.49vcore in bios. My problem is when I try to take the vcore one notch higher my computer will just turn off as soon as I start a stress test. Is it the psu? I don't think its heat related because it only takes about 10 seconds for this to happen.
> Any ideas?? I really wanna hit 5 ghz.


What psu do you have? It is actually really odd if it just turns off.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I've got a question guys. Currently my 8320 is at 4.7 with 1.49vcore in bios. My problem is when I try to take the vcore one notch higher my computer will just turn off as soon as I start a stress test. Is it the psu? I don't think its heat related because it only takes about 10 seconds for this to happen.
> 
> Any ideas?? I really wanna hit 5 ghz.


The number of things that will cause your computer to turn off are relatively low.

Possible causes
-Overstressed powersupply
- CPU temperature to high
-VRM temperature to high.


----------



## jared872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The number of things that will cause your computer to turn off are relatively low.
> Possible causes
> -Overstressed powersupply
> - CPU temperature to high
> -VRM temperature to high.


Well I guess I can narrow it down to the psu. I have great airflow and a wc setup. Temps barely reach the 40s. I guess my cheap rocketfish 900w psu finally can't cut it anymore.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Thanks F3ERS 2 ASH3S, cssorkinman, and KyadCK. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> I see that a lot of overcklockers in this thread try to stay bellow 1.4v (a lot around 1.375v) for clock frequencies around 4.5Ghz to 4.8Ghz. I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> The FX8320 is 3.5Ghz at stock and only 4Ghz when 4 or less cores are "stressed" (series of intensive operations to 4 or less cores) .
> Since KyadCK said that max STOCK vcore is 1.4v, I would take this to mean that 1.4v is sufficient for 4 cores at 4Ghz but not 8 cores at 4Ghz, else AMD would have released the CPU as such and would have impressed most of the entrenched hardware reviewers more than it has.
> 
> Therefore, I am confused as to how it would make sense for people to use less than 1.4v for 8 cores at 4.5Ghz to 4.8Ghz overcklocked. Mind you, I'm just asking and not in any way criticising. Just trying to understand.
> 
> Also, what is LLC?


Correction, 1.4v is the max VID, the maximum voltage a CPU will ship with for stock clocks. However, due to binning, if they were capable of 4Ghz with just 1.35v, it would probably be a 8350, not an 8320. From here it's reasonably expectable to see 4.6Ghz with just 1.4-1.425v.

However, after 4.6Ghz, the voltage reqs climb like crazy, needing 1.45-1.475 for 4.8, and around 1.5-1.525 for 5.0. As the voltages shoot up massively, so does temp, and that is where you need very good cooling to hold it.

Also, the 8350 _is_ an 8320 with 4Ghz stock speeds, it wouldn't have impressed anyone more then it has.

LLC is Load Line Control. There are generally 6 settings.

AUTO: Let the board do what it wants.
REGULAR: Let the voltage drop a lot when under load.
MEDIUM: Let the voltage drop a little when under load.
HIGH: Keep the voltage steady under load.
ULTRA HIGH: Add a little voltage under load.
EXTREME: Add a lot of voltage under load.

This is the naming convention used my Gigabyte, and I think ASUS uses the same. From this thread, I do not believe MSI has LLC right now (could be wrong), and ASRock uses a %s system that follows the same idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The number of things that will cause your computer to turn off are relatively low.
> Possible causes
> -Overstressed powersupply
> - CPU temperature to high
> -VRM temperature to high.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess I can narrow it down to the psu. I have great airflow and a wc setup. Temps barely reach the 40s. I guess my cheap rocketfish 900w psu finally can't cut it anymore.
Click to expand...

For just a 7950 and 8320? That would have to be one bad PSU. I'd think it's the VRMs, or you turned the temp safety on in BIOS and set it too low.


----------



## sdlvx

Wait, so hold on. I thought we found raising clock speed past 1600 didn't do much for total bandwidth? And now 3dMark11 scores better in physics when the memory speed is higher? Do those other benchmarks like AIDA and Mexmemm have a coding problem that's holding back Piledriver?

Jared, how old is your PSU and what make and model?

Also, the side fan thing works really well if you replace your side panel with a box fan, but it makes your case really dusty really fast, specially if you're in a messy area. I'm tempted to take a furnace filter and put it over the intake side of the fan and see what I can do. Those box fans pull like 1000CFM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Wait, so hold on. I thought we found raising clock speed past 1600 didn't do much for total bandwidth? And now 3dMark11 scores better in physics when the memory speed is higher? Do those other benchmarks like AIDA and Mexmemm have a coding problem that's holding back Piledriver?
> 
> Jared, how old is your PSU and what make and model?
> 
> Also, the side fan thing works really well if you replace your side panel with a box fan, but it makes your case really dusty really fast, specially if you're in a messy area. I'm tempted to take a furnace filter and put it over the intake side of the fan and see what I can do. Those box fans pull like 1000CFM.


3dMark loooooooves ram speed. Don't ask me why, it just does. 1600 9-9-9 to 1800 9-10-9 kicked up my Ph II's physics by 300, and 1600 9-9-9 to 1866 10-10-10 kicked my 8320's score up by 500.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Anyone happen to know what you need to change/increase to increase the CPU Multiplier over 25? My board works fine until 25, but fails to POST at 25.5.

The reason I'm asking is because I'm playing around with a Sub 200 FSB. Working on 150 right now because at idle it can drop to 1Ghz and ~0.9v. Ultra Low Idle Power draw









But I can only OC to 3.75Ghz.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Anyone happen to know what you need to change/increase to increase the CPU Multiplier over 25? My board works fine until 25, but fails to POST at 25.5.
> The reason I'm asking is because I'm playing around with a Sub 200 FSB. Working on 150 right now because at idle it can drop to 1Ghz and ~0.9v. Ultra Low Idle Power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can only OC to 3.75Ghz.


Oh man, what motherboard do you have? I wanted to test the high multiplier theory with a low bus but like no one had a bus that did under 200mhz.

In my notes I have nothing that says I've been stable over 25x multi. I can do 202x25 stable and I make about 9 runs in IBT and 203x25.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Oh man, what motherboard do you have? I wanted to test the high multiplier theory with a low bus but like no one had a bus that did under 200mhz.
> In my notes I have nothing that says I've been stable over 25x multi. I can do 202x25 stable and I make about 9 runs in IBT and 203x25.


I have the M5A99FX PRO 2.0

There's a few things I'm trying out by doing this, but the main thing is I suspect that the IMC is tied to the CPU Multi and not the CPU frequency itself. I have really good results in AIDA64 on the memory tests @ only 3.5Ghz but that's because I'm using a 23X Multi. Also I only have the Trial Version, so it doesn't show the whole picture.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Anyone happen to know what you need to change/increase to increase the CPU Multiplier over 25? My board works fine until 25, but fails to POST at 25.5.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I'm playing around with a Sub 200 FSB. Working on 150 right now because at idle it can drop to 1Ghz and ~0.9v. Ultra Low Idle Power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can only OC to 3.75Ghz.


Heh, I just bump the multi to 26 and it's all good, but you aren't running giga, are you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Anyone happen to know what you need to change/increase to increase the CPU Multiplier over 25? My board works fine until 25, but fails to POST at 25.5.
> The reason I'm asking is because I'm playing around with a Sub 200 FSB. Working on 150 right now because at idle it can drop to 1Ghz and ~0.9v. Ultra Low Idle Power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can only OC to 3.75Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, what motherboard do you have? I wanted to test the high multiplier theory with a low bus but like no one had a bus that did under 200mhz.
> 
> In my notes I have nothing that says I've been stable over 25x multi. I can do 202x25 stable and I make about 9 runs in IBT and 203x25.
Click to expand...

Well I have a 200x26 for ya, but more on that in a sec.

Took my computer outside today:


Turns out, 200x26 is stable enough to bench at 1.6v if you happen to have almost zero ambient. I was able to boot at 200x27, and I should have grabbed a validation, but it was unstable and I didn't.

*Speeds and Multis:*
FSB: 200
CPU: 5200 (x26)
HT: 2600 (x13)
NB: 2200 (x11)
RAM: 1866 (x9.33)
RAM Timings: 9-9-9-24 1T 110ns
GPU 1: 940/1450
GPU 2: 940/1450

*Voltages:*
PLL: 2.695v
LLC: High
CPU: 1.6v
CPU/NB: 1.2v (stock)
NB: 1.1v (stock)
HT: 1.2v (stock)
NB/HT/PCI-e PLL: 1.8v (stock)
RAM: 1.65v (stock)

*Results:*
P10665
Physics: 8906
Graphics: 11862
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5066515


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Anyone happen to know what you need to change/increase to increase the CPU Multiplier over 25? My board works fine until 25, but fails to POST at 25.5.
> The reason I'm asking is because I'm playing around with a Sub 200 FSB. Working on 150 right now because at idle it can drop to 1Ghz and ~0.9v. Ultra Low Idle Power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can only OC to 3.75Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, what motherboard do you have? I wanted to test the high multiplier theory with a low bus but like no one had a bus that did under 200mhz.
> 
> In my notes I have nothing that says I've been stable over 25x multi. I can do 202x25 stable and I make about 9 runs in IBT and 203x25.
Click to expand...

i showed a little back that the sabors have a bus range of 100-625


----------



## jared872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Jared, how old is your PSU and what make and model?


The psu is about 4.5 years old and it was bought off a best buy shelf when I was in a pinch. All I know is it says 900w and the brand is rocketfish. I can give more details when I get home. There is no way it could be temps. The cpu with stock cooler wouldn't even have time to get that hot in the 5 sec it takes to turn off.

Also, to get my computer to power on again I have to unplug the psu from the wall. Then it works.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> The psu is about 4.5 years old and it was bought off a best buy shelf when I was in a pinch. All I know is it says 900w and the brand is rocketfish. I can give more details when I get home. There is no way it could be temps. The cpu with stock cooler wouldn't even have time to get that hot in the 5 sec it takes to turn off.
> Also, to get my computer to power on again I have to unplug the psu from the wall. Then it works.


I had the same exact kind of thing happen with my old Silverstone. It was about 5 years old and it did the same thing. The computer just would randomly not start and if you fiddled with things enough it would.

I figured out the problem when I went to leak test my PSU. I wanted to use my old one just in case there was a big leak; I didn't want to ruin my new one. The PSU would sometimes turn on and drive the pump, and other times it wouldn't even drive it at all until I messed with the jumper. Sometimes the pump would start and it would barely push the water. I thought the pump was defective.

I plugged in the new PSU and the pump pumped away like crazy.

Definitely I would say your PSU is shot. Higher end ones don't just explode or short out, they kind of just fade away like that.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> The psu is about 4.5 years old and it was bought off a best buy shelf when I was in a pinch. All I know is it says 900w and the brand is rocketfish. I can give more details when I get home. There is no way it could be temps. The cpu with stock cooler wouldn't even have time to get that hot in the 5 sec it takes to turn off.
> Also, to get my computer to power on again I have to unplug the psu from the wall. Then it works.


It has 5x12V rails (3x16A and 2x18A). That is the problem. PSU protection kicks in, cannot deliver the amperage needed by the CPU
You need a psu with higher amperage on the rails., (1x12V rail is the way to go)


----------



## jared872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> It has 5x12V rails (3x16A and 2x18A). That is the problem. PSU protection kicks in, cannot deliver the amperage needed by the CPU
> You need a psu with higher amperage on the rails., (1x12V rail is the way to go)


Now that I am home I see that also. It just can not handle the draw this new CPU requires. I guess I will be looking at a new single rail PSU soon. Anyone have suggestions? How many watts should I look at getting?

Thanks all


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Now that I am home I see that also. It just can not handle the draw this new CPU requires. I guess I will be looking at a new single rail PSU soon. Anyone have suggestions? How many watts should I look at getting?
> Thanks all


If you old one is the problem I would suggest this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=2Hws6Dm0EeKhQ_ahFGxSkg0_upxH3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16817151102&Tpk=x850

I have over 20 of this series of psu in builds for customers, no issues whatsoever


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Now that I am home I see that also. It just can not handle the draw this new CPU requires. I guess I will be looking at a new single rail PSU soon. Anyone have suggestions? How many watts should I look at getting?
> Thanks all


Amd site fir your card says : 500W (or greater) power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connectors recommended

hope this helps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you old one is the problem I would suggest this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=2Hws6Dm0EeKhQ_ahFGxSkg0_upxH3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16817151102&Tpk=x850
> I have over 20 of this series of psu in builds for customers, no issues whatsoever


Isnt that a bit overkill for one card


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you old one is the problem I would suggest this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=2Hws6Dm0EeKhQ_ahFGxSkg0_upxH3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16817151102&Tpk=x850
> I have over 20 of this series of psu in builds for customers, no issues whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that a bit overkill for one card
Click to expand...

That's the point. Gives room for another card, even with PileDriver behind it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Isnt that a bit overkill for one card


What is this "overkill" you speak of???


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's the point. Gives room for another card, even with PileDriver behind it.


aye true never thought of just getting a high wattage one for future upgrade lol

anyhow CK i got a new air cooler today and thought id overclock the bus this time. do u like it lol. the ram timings would need tightening if they will but im not keeping this overclock lol i prefer multi


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is this "overkill" you speak of???


850 watt psu for a 7950







but he was on about future upgrades too


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's the point. Gives room for another card, even with PileDriver behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> aye true never thought of just getting a high wattage one for future upgrade lol
> 
> anyhow CK i got a new air cooler today and thought id overclock the bus this time. do u like it lol. the ram timings would need tightening if they will but im not keeping this overclock lol i prefer multi
Click to expand...

You sure? 4.8 on 1.43 is pretty good.

I stick pure Multi because my board and 24/7 ram don't like bus changes, if you can get a better clock on bus there's no reason not to. My Ph II runs 225 on the bus, but the ram in that box can take it.


----------



## cssorkinman

It seems like a logical replacement for him, similar wattage to his former psu. Single rail and priced fairly well for the quality of the unit.
Also, I come from a background that includes 4870X2's in quadfire, in that situation, psu overkill was a completely foriegn concept


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You sure? 4.8 on 1.43 is pretty good.
> I stick pure Multi because my board and 24/7 ram don't like bus changes, if you can get a better clock on bus there's no reason not to. My Ph II runs 225 on the bus, but the ram in that box can take it.


Well i just did a cinebench and the score was .04 worse than my 4.7 on multiplier lol. It might be cause the ram timings are a bit loose, though i do i get a better open gl score by 1.68 fps









Ill try and tighten the ram if itll let me and see how we go.

Vcore is almost the same as the 4.8 on multi overclock


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Isnt that a bit overkill for one card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this "overkill" you speak of???
Click to expand...

indeed, this is overkill









2.2 kW

1 x Corsair AX 1200w, 2 x FSP X5 500w


----------



## Solders18

i am having some trouble getting 4.8 stable. i am pretty close but can't seem to find the issue.
bus: 200
mult: 24
cpu/nb:2200
HT:2600
ram 1600
LLC: ultra
vcore: 1.475
VDDA: 2.68125
cpu/nb: 1.25

it doesn't seem to be a vcore issue because i bump up the voltage a couple and it freezes vs IBT just saying it is unstable. core temps are about 56. i haven't messed with ram timings yet. would that be the next thing to play with? loosen them up a bit? currently running 9-9-9-24 @1600


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> indeed, this is overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.2 kW
> 1 x Corsair AX 1200w, 2 x FSP X5 500w


Pure PC Porn









Im in love!!! haha


----------



## bios0110

I don't have a hdd yet for the new build. So I thought I'd test using a boot disc. The BIOS sees all cores (not overclocked), but Hiren's boot cd 15.2 only sees one core (Mini XP). Via Hiren's boot cd through Mini XP.....WinXP, CPUz 1.61, and other software all saw only one core.

I tried other boot cd's like ultimate boot cd 5.1.1 but if I start a test like PRIME before prime (or any other CPU applucation) starts it errors out saying something about APIC. Was never overclocked. Newest BIOS. The BIOS does not complain and sees proc and cores just fine.

FX8320
MSI 990FXA-GD65V2
32GB 1866Hmz ram

Any clue? Is there something funky about this CPU and its cores that I should know? Like a totally new way to report number of cores or something? Maybe some UEFI issue causing boot CD's to go nuts?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i am having some trouble getting 4.8 stable. i am pretty close but can't seem to find the issue.
> bus: 200
> mult: 24
> cpu/nb:2200
> HT:2600
> ram 1600
> LLC: ultra
> vcore: 1.475
> VDDA: 2.68125
> cpu/nb: 1.25
> it doesn't seem to be a vcore issue because i bump up the voltage a couple and it freezes vs IBT just saying it is unstable. core temps are about 56. i haven't messed with ram timings yet. would that be the next thing to play with? loosen them up a bit? currently running 9-9-9-24 @1600


You've done better than me on the 8320. On mine i couldnt get it stable after 4.6 without pumping loads into vcore and thus temps were crazy for my lowly aircooler lol its why i sold it and bought a 8350


----------



## MazzleDazzled

Is i just me or does does prime95 not like windows 8, Current OC 24h stable with prime on windows 7 and switched over to win8 and insta freeze.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i am having some trouble getting 4.8 stable. i am pretty close but can't seem to find the issue.
> bus: 200
> mult: 24
> cpu/nb:2200
> HT:2600
> ram 1600
> LLC: ultra
> vcore: 1.475
> VDDA: 2.68125
> cpu/nb: 1.25
> it doesn't seem to be a vcore issue because i bump up the voltage a couple and it freezes vs IBT just saying it is unstable. core temps are about 56. i haven't messed with ram timings yet. would that be the next thing to play with? loosen them up a bit? currently running 9-9-9-24 @1600
> 
> 
> 
> You've done better than me on the 8320. On mine i couldnt get it stable after 4.6 without pumping loads into vcore and thus temps were crazy for my lowly aircooler lol its why i sold it and bought a 8350
Click to expand...

I just updated my rig, forgot to earlier. i am on a 8350


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I just updated my rig, forgot to earlier. i am on a 8350


I just did a quick multi overclock and took a pic of my voltages see if they differ from yours. I will be doing a more agressive test but this was just a quick 10 run standard ibt for you

hope it helps


----------



## jared872

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masztalja*
> 
> Is i just me or does does prime95 not like windows 8, Current OC 24h stable with prime on windows 7 and switched over to win8 and insta freeze.


I gave up on Prime in windows 8. Every other test under the sun is stable except for prime, which just freezes like yours.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> I don't have a hdd yet for the new build. So I thought I'd test using a boot disc. The BIOS sees all cores (not overclocked), but Hiren's boot cd 15.2 only sees one core (Mini XP). Via Hiren's boot cd through Mini XP.....WinXP, CPUz 1.61, and other software all saw only one core.
> 
> I tried other boot cd's like ultimate boot cd 5.1.1 but if I start a test like PRIME before prime (or any other CPU applucation) starts it errors out saying something about APIC. Was never overclocked. Newest BIOS. The BIOS does not complain and sees proc and cores just fine.
> 
> FX8320
> MSI 990FXA-GD65V2
> 32GB 1866Hmz ram
> 
> Any clue? Is there something funky about this CPU and its cores that I should know? Like a totally new way to report number of cores or something? Maybe some UEFI issue causing boot CD's to go nuts?


bios,
use HWMonitor v 1.20. the new version 1.21 reports 'package' temp for all 8 cores

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor/versions-history.html


----------



## Solders18

Well i finally got it.... took alot more vcore than i wanted...


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i am having some trouble getting 4.8 stable. i am pretty close but can't seem to find the issue.
> bus: 200
> mult: 24
> cpu/nb:2200
> HT:2600
> ram 1600
> LLC: ultra
> vcore: 1.475
> VDDA: 2.68125
> cpu/nb: 1.25
> it doesn't seem to be a vcore issue because i bump up the voltage a couple and it freezes vs IBT just saying it is unstable. core temps are about 56. i haven't messed with ram timings yet. would that be the next thing to play with? loosen them up a bit? currently running 9-9-9-24 @1600


Run your nb and HT at 2400 and you should be stable.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i am having some trouble getting 4.8 stable. i am pretty close but can't seem to find the issue.
> bus: 200
> mult: 24
> cpu/nb:2200
> HT:2600
> ram 1600
> LLC: ultra
> vcore: 1.475
> VDDA: 2.68125
> cpu/nb: 1.25
> it doesn't seem to be a vcore issue because i bump up the voltage a couple and it freezes vs IBT just saying it is unstable. core temps are about 56. i haven't messed with ram timings yet. would that be the next thing to play with? loosen them up a bit? currently running 9-9-9-24 @1600
> 
> 
> 
> Run your nb and HT at 2400 and you should be stable.
Click to expand...

I'll try that.


----------



## Solders18

Doesn't change anything. run into a thermal wall before its stable


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Doesn't change anything. run into a thermal wall before its stable


We have the same board your ram may be holding you back, try the settings below. Just to be clear I am running a custom loop with a 80mm fans in front and behind the Mosfets. In addition the sides of my case is comprised of just some fiberglass mesh, in short I am basically running a test bench. Try the the settings below:

bus: 200
mult: 24
cpu/nb:2400
HT:2400
ram 1600
Cpu current 140%
cpu/nb current 120%
CPU power phase extreme
LLC: ultra high
cpu/nb LLC regular
vcore: 1.475
VDDA: auto
cpu/nb: 1.32 or 1.36 or 1.4v(I am currently running mines at 1.40v)
NB HTv 1.275
dram v between 1.60v and 1.65v.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Doesn't change anything. run into a thermal wall before its stable


Try turning off LLC and seeing if you can manually set the voltage so that after it droops it stays at 1.49 volts. I bet you will be surprised by what happens


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Doesn't change anything. run into a thermal wall before its stable
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning off LLC and seeing if you can manually set the voltage so that after it droops it stays at 1.49 volts. I bet you will be surprised by what happens
Click to expand...

i had turned down LLC to high. i would think i would need a heck of a lot of voltage


----------



## cssorkinman

Mine is a different batch but it only needs about 1.48 to run 4.8 Ghz. Above that speed it gets really power hungry fast. I was curious as to how much extra heat the LLC was adding... just an idea I had about getting around the heat wall. I have an h-100 and I don't think I can get it to a thermal wall below 1.55 volts. HIghest I have had it to was 50 C I believe.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mine is a different batch but it only needs about 1.48 to run 4.8 Ghz. Above that speed it gets really power hungry fast. I was curious as to how much extra heat the LLC was adding... just an idea I had about getting around the heat wall. I have an h-100 and I don't think I can get it to a thermal wall below 1.55 volts. HIghest I have had it to was 50 C I believe.


i have to make some dinner first since i haven't had anything to eat today (been too busy) so i will give it a go after and report back to both of you


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It seems like a logical replacement for him, similar wattage to his former psu. Single rail and priced fairly well for the quality of the unit.
> Also, I come from a background that includes 4870X2's in quadfire, in that situation, psu overkill was a completely foriegn concept


lol, I saw this and had to comment. I had a setup with 2 4870X2's that would blow the breaker on my 10A Protection Circuit
Edited: Forgot it was a circuit protection loop I had set up but 10A is still a lot of juice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> lol, I saw this and had to comment. I had a setup with 2 4870X2's that would blow the breaker on my 15A house circuit.


Hehe, those cards are amazing aren't they??? Honestly, before i had them i would tuck a small ceramic space heater under my desk to keep warm while at my basement work/playstation. Those things running with an overclocked C-2 965 would make it so toasty down there my feet would sweat, even without the space heater








Now I run a c-3 965 and a single 5830 ( waiting for a good deal on a 7970 for my vish to replace it with) , sitting here shivering and wondering where I put that little heater .









@ solders, thanks I'm hoping it works


----------



## IOSEFINI

4.8GHz at low voltage


----------



## m0bius

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/20121128171521.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I could't even screenprint it I was stressing it so bad, I ended up having to to use my galaxy S3 to get a pic. This is completely stock minus C'n'Q, APM, etc. etc.

In otherwords, everything that could change voltage was off.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mine is a different batch but it only needs about 1.48 to run 4.8 Ghz. Above that speed it gets really power hungry fast. I was curious as to how much extra heat the LLC was adding... just an idea I had about getting around the heat wall. I have an h-100 and I don't think I can get it to a thermal wall below 1.55 volts. HIghest I have had it to was 50 C I believe.


so preliminary tests with 4.6 that has been proven stable

LLC: regular
Voltage: 1.5
Vdroop min: 1.4
Max temp: 53
10 IBT run: pass

LLC: Medium
Voltage: 1.475
Vdroop min: 1.42
Max temp: 55
10 IBT run: Pass

LLC: High
Voltage: 1.45
Vdroop min: 1.42
Max temp: 55
10 IBT run: Pass

LLC: Ultra
Voltage: 1.44375
Vdroop min: 1.42
Max temp: 54
10 IBT run: Pass

LLC: Extreme
Voltage:
Vdroop min:
Max temp:
10 IBT run: Crash


----------



## cssorkinman

wow solders, you went the extra mile there, thank you very much









Are you running your h100 in push pull? Also , I have an advantage of cold Nebraska temps in my favor. Ambient is about 60 F where my vish rig is sitting.

Do you plan on trying it any higher without LLC , manually setting the voltage to compensate for droop?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> so preliminary tests with 4.6 that has been proven stable
> LLC: regular
> Voltage: 1.5
> Vdroop min: 1.4
> Max temp: 53
> 10 IBT run: pass
> LLC: Medium
> Voltage: 1.475
> Vdroop min: 1.42
> Max temp: 55
> 10 IBT run: Pass
> LLC: High
> Voltage: 1.45
> Vdroop min: 1.42
> Max temp: 55
> 10 IBT run: Pass
> LLC: Ultra
> Voltage: 1.44375
> Vdroop min: 1.42
> Max temp: 54
> 10 IBT run: Pass
> LLC: Extreme
> Voltage:
> Vdroop min:
> Max temp:
> 10 IBT run: Crash


very interressant and instructive mate , thanks for sharing

one weird thing i noticed, is that each IBT try with cpu LLC on extreme drived the program to crash (pc freeze) ....


----------



## bios0110

This is strange. I sat the vcore to 1.4v and in cpuz it shows 1.4. But when I start Prime95 the vcore in CPUz drops to 1.375v or even 1.368v. When I stop the test, vcore jumps back to 1.4v. What the hey. How can I prevent this?

FX8320
MSI 990FXA-GD65V2


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> wow solders, you went the extra mile there, thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running your h100 in push pull? Also , I have an advantage of cold Nebraska temps in my favor. Ambient is about 60 F where my vish rig is sitting.
> 
> Do you plan on trying it any higher without LLC , manually setting the voltage to compensate for droop?


yeah i am going to try a 4.7 or 4.8. i am only able to do pull on my H100 because the memory and cpu power get in the way. i could run the rad on the outside and have the fans push but i am not sure it is worth the time and effort. i like the white leds under the black mesh.

ambient in my room is 24 degrees. have the window open now cause it got quite warm


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> This is strange. I sat the vcore to 1.4v and in cpuz it shows 1.4. But when I start Prime95 the vcore in CPUz drops to 1.375v or even 1.368v. When I stop the test, vcore jumps back to 1.4v. What the hey. How can I prevent this?
> 
> FX8320
> MSI 990FXA-GD65V2


thats vdroop. check out my post just a couple up. i play will LLC and vdroop and its effect on heat


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> This is strange. I sat the vcore to 1.4v and in cpuz it shows 1.4. But when I start Prime95 the vcore in CPUz drops to 1.375v or even 1.368v. When I stop the test, vcore jumps back to 1.4v. What the hey. How can I prevent this?
> FX8320
> MSI 990FXA-GD65V2


Like solders said, that's vdroop and you counter it with LLC. But sadly I'm pretty sure that motherboard does not have LLC so you will have to deal with it.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auraofjason*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> This is strange. I sat the vcore to 1.4v and in cpuz it shows 1.4. But when I start Prime95 the vcore in CPUz drops to 1.375v or even 1.368v. When I stop the test, vcore jumps back to 1.4v. What the hey. How can I prevent this?
> FX8320
> MSI 990FXA-GD65V2
> 
> 
> 
> Like solders said, that's vdroop and you counter it with LLC. But sadly I'm pretty sure that motherboard does not have LLC so you will have to deal with it.
Click to expand...

...by adding more vcore. how ever much it drops you have to add into your bios vcore to get it to droop to the lowest vcore that it will run stabily at.


----------



## Solders18

Well a no LLC for 4.8 just wasn't going to happen. with a Vdroop of 0.1 i would have to have 1.6v running through. I ended up having it sit right at 1.5v with ultra LLC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2598300


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mine is a different batch but it only needs about 1.48 to run 4.8 Ghz. Above that speed it gets really power hungry fast. I was curious as to how much extra heat the LLC was adding... just an idea I had about getting around the heat wall. I have an h-100 and I don't think I can get it to a thermal wall below 1.55 volts. HIghest I have had it to was 50 C I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> so preliminary tests with 4.6 that has been proven stable
> 
> LLC: regular
> Voltage: 1.5
> Vdroop min: 1.4
> Max temp: 53
> 10 IBT run: pass
> 
> LLC: Medium
> Voltage: 1.475
> Vdroop min: 1.42
> Max temp: 55
> 10 IBT run: Pass
> 
> LLC: High
> Voltage: 1.45
> Vdroop min: 1.42
> Max temp: 55
> 10 IBT run: Pass
> 
> LLC: Ultra
> Voltage: 1.44375
> Vdroop min: 1.42
> Max temp: 54
> 10 IBT run: Pass
> 
> LLC: Extreme
> Voltage:
> Vdroop min:
> Max temp:
> 10 IBT run: Crash
Click to expand...

I'd take the Ultra. Reg may be slightly cooler, but at that point it doesn't matter, and 1C is worth keeping the CPU almost .06v lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> This is strange. I sat the vcore to 1.4v and in cpuz it shows 1.4. But when I start Prime95 the vcore in CPUz drops to 1.375v or even 1.368v. When I stop the test, vcore jumps back to 1.4v. What the hey. How can I prevent this?
> 
> FX8320
> MSI 990FXA-GD65V2


As Solders and auraofjason have said, that is called vDroop. You counter it with:

A: Adding more voltage manually.
B: Using LLC.

Unfortunately, I do not think the MSI boards have LLC. I could be wrong, but that is the impression I got from this thread so far.


----------



## adroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jared872*
> 
> Now that I am home I see that also. It just can not handle the draw this new CPU requires. I guess I will be looking at a new single rail PSU soon. Anyone have suggestions? How many watts should I look at getting?
> Thanks all


400W will handle your rig, 600 will more then suffice if you get another graphic card.


----------



## roofrider

Err..

Will a HX 650 psu be sufficient for the following??

OC'd 8350
7770 gpu - 1
HDD - 1
One big ass D14 like cooler
on a Saber mobo
and 3 case fans.
*did miss something?

I'm pretty sure it'll be enough, i don't see myself running multiple gpus anytime soon...so i don't want an overkill on the psu. But i don't want it to be on the edge either.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Err..
> Will a HX 650 psu be sufficient for the following??
> OC'd 8350
> 7770 gpu - 1
> HDD - 1
> One big ass D14 like cooler
> on a Saber mobo
> and 3 case fans.
> *did miss something?
> I'm pretty sure it'll be enough, i don't see myself running multiple gpus anytime soon...so i don't want an overkill on the psu. But i don't want it to be on the edge either.


Yeah that's plenty for your setup. You will be drawing about 350 watts from it if you OC to about 4.8GHz and put everything under load.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah that's plenty for your setup. You will be drawing about 350 watts from it if you OC to about 4.8GHz and put everything under load.


Good then, thanks mate!
I hope the xms3 1600 ram does well, cuz i got no other low profile ram available here.


----------



## jprovido

is there a difference with the OC headroom of the FX8320 and FX8350? when I had a 1090T I was pissed with the 1055T's coz they have zero difference in OC headroom. I just sold my golden i5 2500k fot a hefty amount earlier and I'm thinking of trying PD. we don't have FX8350's yet here in manila but we have 8320's and they're priced really good.

http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21084401
this is the only one that sells vishera from where I'm from and still less than the money I got with the 2500k


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> is there a difference with the OC headroom of the FX8320 and FX8350? when I had a 1090T I was pissed with the 1055T's coz they have zero difference in OC headroom. I just sold my golden i5 2500k fot a hefty amount earlier and I'm thinking of trying PD. we don't have FX8350's yet here in manila but we have 8320's and they're priced really good.
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21084401
> this is the only one that sells vishera from where I'm from and still less than the money I got with the 2500k


Yeah so far it seems 8350 run cooler and require less voltage to be stable at same clock speeds, there does not appear to be a massive difference though.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> is there a difference with the OC headroom of the FX8320 and FX8350? when I had a 1090T I was pissed with the 1055T's coz they have zero difference in OC headroom. I just sold my golden i5 2500k fot a hefty amount earlier and I'm thinking of trying PD. we don't have FX8350's yet here in manila but we have 8320's and they're priced really good.
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21084401
> this is the only one that sells vishera from where I'm from and still less than the money I got with the 2500k


You COULD get an 8320 that clocks as well as an 8350, but there is relatively good amount of give to the amount of headroom you can get and generally the 8350s are on the better side of it. HOWEVER, my brother got an 8350 that he couldn't stablize 4.4GHz on (worst I've seen so far by ALOT) whereas mine is running 4.5GHz and just past the 45minute mark of LinX at 6GB using _stock_ voltage with LLC enabled. 1.325v VID

His clearly slipped by QC, as it wasn't stable at stock either.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> You COULD get an 8320 that clocks as well as an 8350, but there is relatively good amount of give to the amount of headroom you can get and generally the 8350s are on the better side of it. HOWEVER, my brother got an 8350 that he couldn't stablize 4.4GHz on (worst I've seen so far by ALOT) whereas mine is running 4.5GHz and just past the 45minute mark of LinX at 6GB using _stock_ voltage with LLC enabled. 1.325v VID
> *His clearly slipped by QC, as it wasn't stable at stock either*.


he just got unlucky. I remember getting a gtx 560 Ti about a year ago that was total sh. unstable at stock clocks. can't oc even 15mhz doesn't matter how much voltage I added.

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger with the 8320 and one of these boards.
asrock extreme 4
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21075738
msi GD-65
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=20258261

which of the two would be better for overclocking?


----------



## kzone75

24/7 (for now)


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> he just got unlucky. I remember getting a gtx 560 Ti about a year ago that was total sh. unstable at stock clocks. can't oc even 15mhz doesn't matter how much voltage I added.
> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger with the 8320 and one of these boards.
> asrock extreme 4
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21075738
> msi GD-65
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=20258261
> which of the two would be better for overclocking?


Asrock should yield better results, the MSI boards have not been so great based on previous information thrown around on this thread.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Asrock should yield better results, the MSI boards have not been so great based on previous information thrown around on this thread.


+rep
nice this is the kind of info i need that's why I posted here







. I was hoping the asrock board is better coz I like the looks and it's cheaper. asrock extreme 4 it is then. this is so far the vishera system I'm planning

FX 8320
Prolimatech Megahalems (I have this already)
Asrock 990FX Extreme 4
Palit GTX 670 2GB reference card ( I have this already)
2x 300GB Velociraptor @ raid0 (I have this already)
8gb 1866mhz cl9 kit
gigabyte poseidon case (I have this already)

would a corsair CX600 enough for this system with OC headroom? im running a little tight with the budget I totally forgot about the psu lol
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=17679679


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> +rep
> nice this is the kind of info i need that's why I posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was hoping the asrock board is better coz I like the looks and it's cheaper. asrock extreme 4 it is then. this is so far the vishera system I'm planning
> FX 8320
> Prolimatech Megahalems (I have this already)
> Asrock 990FX Extreme 4
> Palit GTX 670 2GB reference card ( I have this already)
> 2x 300GB Velociraptor @ raid0 (I have this already)
> 8gb 1866mhz cl9 kit
> gigabyte poseidon case (I have this already)
> would a corsair CX600 enough for this system with OC headroom? im running a little tight with the budget I totally forgot about the psu lol
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=17679679


Should be fine as long as you don't plan to SLI your 670 in the Future , it will be a very nice rig mate.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Should be fine as long as you don't plan to SLI your 670 in the Future , it will be a very nice rig mate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Should be fine as long as you don't plan to SLI your 670 in the Future , it will be a very nice rig mate.


zero plans of multi gpu setup with this system. I'm actually gonna sell my i3 2120+board+memory+psu+hdd to a friend of mine and it was a bad deal for me lol. was a little worried to sell to him my once-baked gtx 470 so I decided to just keep it as a spare card. was originally planning on building a system with my 2500k but I figured I should do something more interesting.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> zero plans of multi gpu setup with this system. I'm actually gonna sell my i3 2120+board+memory+psu+hdd to a friend of mine and it was a bad deal for me lol. was a little worried to sell to him my once-baked gtx 470 so I decided to just keep it as a spare card. was originally planning on building a system with my 2500k but I figured I should do something more interesting.


Good stuff, Let us know when it is all built!!


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Asrock should yield better results, the MSI boards have not been so great based on previous information thrown around on this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> His clearly slipped by QC, as it wasn't stable at stock either.


My personal results suggest Gigabyte is probably a prime choice. I've not tried any ASUS models which I know tend to be liked, but the MSI 990FXA-GD80 V2 and ASRock 990FX Extreme4 I've tried can't seem to run an 8350 at stock with stability. The Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 I've tried, however, would even overclock to 4.3 GHz at 1.350V. Either the LLC feature is more responsive/stable or it just overvolts a lot more than the ASRock. The MSI doesn't have configurable LLC options, so it's hard to say to what capacity the board supports the feature.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> My personal results suggest Gigabyte is probably a prime choice. I've not tried any ASUS models which I know tend to be liked, but the MSI 990FXA-GD80 V2 and ASRock 990FX Extreme4 I've tried can't seem to run an 8350 at stock with stability. The Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 I've tried, however, would even overclock to 4.3 GHz at 1.350V. Either the LLC feature is more responsive/stable or it just overvolts a lot more than the ASRock. The MSI doesn't have configurable LLC options, so it's hard to say to what capacity the board supports the feature.


there's not much 990FX boards like it used to be from where I'm from.

http://www.tipidpc.com/useritems.php?username=PCHub
this is the product/price list. there's only a few 990FX to choose from and the other one's are out of my budget.

dunno if this is better than the asrock board but this is tad more expensive than the extreme 4 board and it's from a different shop so two trips for me
Asus M5A99FX Pro
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=18675312


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'd take the Ultra. Reg may be slightly cooler, but at that point it doesn't matter, and 1C is worth keeping the CPU almost .06v lower.
> As Solders and auraofjason have said, that is called vDroop. You counter it with:
> A: Adding more voltage manually.
> B: Using LLC.
> Unfortunately, I do not think the MSI boards have LLC. I could be wrong, but that is the impression I got from this thread so far.


MSI Boards do NOT have LLC. Not even the GD80. I was informed that there is a slight hardware LLC on the Version 2's.. but I had the version 2 GD65 and the vDrop was horrible.. GIGA and ASUS are the boards you want to get.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Asrock should yield better results, the MSI boards have not been so great based on previous information thrown around on this thread.


I think the new MSI 990FXA GD-65 and GD-80 boards will keep up with any board in the thread, but without LLC it requires a bit more finesse on the part of the user. The only difference is that you have to counter v-droop manually by factoring it in to your idle voltage setting. People that are used to having LLC have a hard time with this. To be honest, I am way more comfortable having a higher voltage at idle ( no heat ) than I am with having the board add extra voltage to the chip at load , temps can go insane - especially when you have to feed an 8 core monster.
I asked solder18 to experiment with LLC on his rig to see how much heat it adds vs stability. He gracously did a pretty thorough test using different levels of LLC - the result was that he successfully ran 10 passes of IBT - using no LLC with less heat than it had at any level of LLC engagement. Interestingly enough, when he used the top level of LLC available his rig crashed before finishing 10 passes. Please look at what he posted for the whole story, its worth your time







.

I would really like to see one of the gigabyte and asrock boys do a similar test with their board , any volunteers?

It was also interesting to me that the ASUS board he was using for the test had more vdroop than my MSI GD-80 when he didn't use any LLC. ( his had .1 vs my .07 tops when I tested mine up to 1.6 volts idle @ speeds up to 5256 mhz). I have pushed this chip and board pretty hard and have yet to see any indication that the VRM's are struggling to supply the requested voltage beyond it's initial v-droop under 100% load ( older MSI boards such as the NF 980 G65 did when going above 1.52 volts on an X6). It is very important to have good airflow across the vrm's and their heatsinks no matter what board you have with this chip. Especially important for people that are using watercooling as there is no cpu hsf moving air right around the vrms. I ran without any active cooling on them and they do get pretty warm, i have since placed a 120 mm fan blowing directly onto the northbridge and the vrms now they are cool as a cucumber - remarkable!

Fears ashes had a hard time with what he thought was his MSI board and was pretty expressive about it. Subsequently he bought a sabertooth and looks to be limited to about the same speeds due to thermal limitations.

I have also seen that some MSI users have been having trouble running stability programs at stock voltages/speeds. Here is my experience: stock vid is 1.28 @ 4ghz , it needs to maintain both of those values to be stable enough to pass prime 95. IF turbo tries to kick in or there is enough vdroop for it to drop below 1.28 volts, it will not pass prime. In my case at that clock and voltage it will droop .03 volts. I added that to the stock vid resulting in a1.31 setting and it will prime until you turn grey now.

Interesting discussions here, thanks for everyone's input


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fears ashes had a hard time with what he thought was his MSI board and was pretty expressive about it. Subsequently he bought a sabertooth and looks to be limited to about the same speeds due to thermal limitations.


May i interject on that comment. yes I hit a thermal barier but i also have significantly more options to play around with on the saber. in addition I couldn't get 4.5 stable no matter what voltage I pushed through it in any combination. I sat there on the GD65 and tried and tried incrimentally without any luck. It maybe different with the GD80 im not sure if they did better on that one. so even though I have been pretty expressive about it, it was within reason. now I haven't had the time to play around more to see what I can do about the temps just yet. but overal It was worth my investment on this board. even if at the moment I am limited by temps I do see that my OC could get way better with better cooling (which I plan to do when money becomes available) which also allows room for improvement. The LLC options on the sabertooth is very interesting because it doesn't only supply LLC for CPU voltage but for the majority of the board and there is an area to change for each area.

more or less for 20 bucks more than the GD65 you can get an ASUS board the will supply higher OC's TBH i think that is more relevant. Do i think that MSI is bad? no but I alsos think that having to push higher Volts constantly over a long term time will degrade the chip faster than having an LLC option. Most of the boards I have used to OC on have not had LLC so this is not an experience thing.

my M5A88v-EVO did not (or if it did I did not use it) have LLC and yet i still hit 4.1 stable with the same cooler on the phenom II 1100T. that should speak for itself.

this weekend i plan on running through and seeing where the FSB can get me. im pretty close to 4.6 and im sure that I have some component running higher. Long story short. I do see that the GD80's are doing ok. the 65's not so much and at what cost to the chip? in addition i tried several differnt versions of control center and everytime I maded even a slight adjustment it lock my computer up. and thas from downloading straight from MSI for board specific. Would I choose MSI for other builds other than an OC'd gaming yes but i think it has more hassel for what I am doing. at least for the GD65. I am having the GD80 shipped to me as well so I wil compare once I have the chance who knows I also could have gotten a bad board (or a passed board that didn't like higher stuff) in the end i choose to go for an easier route and a more trusted product over one that could have done the job.. but was more headache than worth

EDIT: in addition having a failed OC recovery that actually works is nice, bit of a luxury but I had to save everytime on the GD65 to a flash drive in order to not lose my setting in case the OC failed.

Also when I used the same chip that was easily OC'd to 4.1 and switched to the GD65 I was extremely difficult for me to even hit 3.8. that is why i narrowed it down to the board itself. because nothing else in my system had changed.

and the saber cost me roughly the same in the long run than the GD65 cause it got a deal with ram and sold the ram off.


----------



## bios0110

Having a lot of problems.

PARTS:
FX8320
MSI 990FXA-GD65V2
G.Skill Sniper 32GB 1866Mhz(10-11-10-30-2T)
Antec 550W TruPower

CURRENT SETTINGS:
CPU FSB..................: 200Mhz
CPU RATIO................: 20
CPU-NB RATIO.............: Auto (2200)
OC GENIE LITE............: Disabled
CPU CORE CONTROL.........: Manual
CORE 3 TO 4............: Enabled
CORE 5 TO 6............: Enabled
CORE 7 TO 8............: Enabled
AMD TURBO CORE TECH......: Disabled
DRAM FREQ................: DDR3-1600
DRAM TIMINGS.............: 9-10-9-28-2T
HT LINK SPEED............: Auto (2600)
HT LINK CONTROL
HT INCOMING WIDTH......: Auto
HT OUTGOING WIDTH......: Auto
PCI-E FREQ...............: 100

CPU VOLT.................: 1.45605
CPU-NB VOLT..............: Auto
DRAM VOLT................: 1.509
NB VOLT..................: Auto

SPREAD SPECTRUM..........: Disabled
C'N'QUIET................: Disabled
C1E SUPPORT..............: Disabled
SVM MODE.................: Enabled
IOMMU MODE...............: Disabled
CORE C6 STATE............: Enabled
HPC MODE.................: Disabled

Memtest OK.
Prime95 small FFT crashes one core after 9 tests in 12min.
Cpuz idle vcore 1.440v, load vcore 1.400v.
TEMP: NB,SB feel totaly cool.
TEMP: Voltage heatsink next to cpu feels very hot.
TEMP: CPU 52C at full Prime95 load.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Having a lot of problems.
> PARTS:
> FX8320
> MSI 990FXA-GD65V2
> G.Skill Sniper 32GB 1866Mhz(10-11-10-30-2T)
> Antec 550W TruPower
> CURRENT SETTINGS:
> CPU FSB..................: 200Mhz
> CPU RATIO................: 20
> CPU-NB RATIO.............: Auto (2200)
> OC GENIE LITE............: Disabled
> CPU CORE CONTROL.........: Manual
> CORE 3 TO 4............: Enabled
> CORE 5 TO 6............: Enabled
> CORE 7 TO 8............: Enabled
> AMD TURBO CORE TECH......: Disabled
> DRAM FREQ................: DDR3-1600
> DRAM TIMINGS.............: 9-10-9-28-2T
> HT LINK SPEED............: Auto (2600)
> HT LINK CONTROL
> HT INCOMING WIDTH......: Auto
> HT OUTGOING WIDTH......: Auto
> PCI-E FREQ...............: 100
> 
> CPU VOLT.................: 1.45605
> CPU-NB VOLT..............: Auto
> DRAM VOLT................: 1.509
> NB VOLT..................: Auto
> 
> SPREAD SPECTRUM..........: Disabled
> C'N'QUIET................: Disabled
> C1E SUPPORT..............: Disabled
> SVM MODE.................: Enabled
> IOMMU MODE...............: Disabled
> CORE C6 STATE............: Enabled
> HPC MODE.................: Disabled
> Memtest OK.
> Prime95 small FFT crashes one core after 9 tests in 12min.
> Cpuz idle vcore 1.440v, load vcore 1.400v.
> TEMP: NB,SB feel totaly cool.
> TEMP: Voltage heatsink next to cpu feels very hot.
> TEMP: CPU 52C at full Prime95 load.


Try diabling the Core C6 State..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> is there a difference with the OC headroom of the FX8320 and FX8350? when I had a 1090T I was pissed with the 1055T's coz they have zero difference in OC headroom. I just sold my golden i5 2500k fot a hefty amount earlier and I'm thinking of trying PD. we don't have FX8350's yet here in manila but we have 8320's and they're priced really good.
> 
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21084401
> this is the only one that sells vishera from where I'm from and still less than the money I got with the 2500k


Takes around .025 more volts to get the same clock depending on how good your chip is, but if you can cool it, they'll OC to the same level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> You COULD get an 8320 that clocks as well as an 8350, but there is relatively good amount of give to the amount of headroom you can get and generally the 8350s are on the better side of it. HOWEVER, my brother got an 8350 that he couldn't stablize 4.4GHz on (worst I've seen so far by ALOT) whereas mine is running 4.5GHz and just past the 45minute mark of LinX at 6GB using _stock_ voltage with LLC enabled. 1.325v VID
> *His clearly slipped by QC, as it wasn't stable at stock either*.
> 
> 
> 
> he just got unlucky. I remember getting a gtx 560 Ti about a year ago that was total sh. unstable at stock clocks. can't oc even 15mhz doesn't matter how much voltage I added.
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger with the 8320 and one of these boards.
> asrock extreme 4
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21075738
> msi GD-65
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=20258261
> 
> which of the two would be better for overclocking?
Click to expand...

No. Trust me here, no no no.

Find a cheap Giga or ASUS board... MSI has no LLC, and ASRock lacks some of the finer voltage controls (VDDA/PLL as an example). Just look at the list in the OP. All the high clocks are dominated by Giga and ASUS boards, even the cheaper ones.

the M5A99FX Pro would be worth the effort.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'd take the Ultra. Reg may be slightly cooler, but at that point it doesn't matter, and 1C is worth keeping the CPU almost .06v lower.
> As Solders and auraofjason have said, that is called vDroop. You counter it with:
> A: Adding more voltage manually.
> B: Using LLC.
> Unfortunately, I do not think the MSI boards have LLC. I could be wrong, but that is the impression I got from this thread so far.
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Boards do NOT have LLC. Not even the GD80. I was informed that there is a slight hardware LLC on the Version 2's.. but I had the version 2 GD65 and the vDrop was horrible.. GIGA and ASUS are the boards you want to get.
Click to expand...

Heh, so the stereotype goes from "shoddy VRM quality" to "shoddy VRM control". That really does suck, I hope MSI pulls a Giga and releases LLC capable boards.


----------



## cssorkinman

I appreciate your reply Fears, great input for anyone following this thread









It appears that my chip needs about 1.53 volts to be stable @ 5 ghz. In order to maintain that level of voltage at 100% load on 8 cores I have to set the voltage @ 1.6 volts. It idles at such a low temp , even at that voltage temperature on the chip is very low, same with the vrm's etc. they don't heat up till the load comes. In the absence of llc my challenge is to find a way to back the voltage off when at Idle. I am really hoping to get the time to play with different software options to try to achieve this, and if I am successful I will share my findings with everyone here.

I have used MSI boards almost exclusively for the last 10 years, have messed with around 50 of them, my experience with the brand might be giving me a little advantage over others trying to overclock with these boards( i sure hope that didn't sound boastful or like I'm bragging, that certainly was NOT my intent there







) . If anyone has problems with or wants advice on the MSI 790, NF 980 or 990 FX boards shoot me a message and I will try to help you out. I also have experience with older MSI boards too , K7 delta ISLR and K8 neo nf4's in particular. I'm certainly not proclaiming to be an expert here, just letting people know that I'm willing to share whatever experience I have in order to help others out .


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Takes around .025 more volts to get the same clock depending on how good your chip is, but if you can cool it, they'll OC to the same level.
> No. Trust me here, no no no.
> Find a cheap Giga or ASUS board... MSI has no LLC, and ASRock lacks some of the finer voltage controls (VDDA/PLL as an example). Just look at the list in the OP. All the high clocks are dominated by Giga and ASUS boards, even the cheaper ones.
> the M5A99FX Pro would be worth the effort.
> Heh, so the stereotype goes from "shoddy VRM quality" to "shoddy VRM control". That really does suck, I hope MSI pulls a Giga and releases LLC capable boards.


I think they are starting to work on it.. I have been talking back and forth with one of the reps at MSI they stated that they have hardware control LLC but not BIOS controled. so the step isn't that far off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate your reply Fears, great input for anyone following this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that my chip needs about 1.53 volts to be stable @ 5 ghz. In order to maintain that level of voltage at 100% load on 8 cores I have to set the voltage @ 1.6 volts. It idles at such a low temp , even at that voltage temperature on the chip is very low, same with the vrm's etc. they don't heat up till the load comes. In the absence of llc my challenge is to find a way to back the voltage off when at Idle. I am really hoping to get the time to play with different software options to try to achieve this, and if I am successful I will share my findings with everyone here.
> I have used MSI boards almost exclusively for the last 10 years, have messed with around 50 of them, my experience with the brand might be giving me a little advantage over others trying to overclock with these boards( i sure hope that didn't sound boastful or like I'm bragging, that certainly was NOT my intent there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . If anyone has problems with or wants advice on the MSI 790, NF 980 or 990 FX boards shoot me a message and I will try to help you out. I also have experience with older MSI boards too , K7 delta ISLR and K8 neo nf4's in particular. I'm certainly not proclaiming to be an expert here, just letting people know that I'm willing to share whatever experience I have in order to help others out .


I loved the K8 neo i didn't have any issues with that Athlon x2 FTW


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate your reply Fears, great input for anyone following this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that my chip needs about 1.53 volts to be stable @ 5 ghz. In order to maintain that level of voltage at 100% load on 8 cores I have to set the voltage @ 1.6 volts. It idles at such a low temp , even at that voltage temperature on the chip is very low, same with the vrm's etc. they don't heat up till the load comes. In the absence of llc my challenge is to find a way to back the voltage off when at Idle. I am really hoping to get the time to play with different software options to try to achieve this, and if I am successful I will share my findings with everyone here.
> 
> I have used MSI boards almost exclusively for the last 10 years, have messed with around 50 of them, *my experience with the brand might be giving me a little advantage over others trying to overclock with these boards*( i sure hope that didn't sound boastful or like I'm bragging, that certainly was NOT my intent there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . If anyone has problems with or wants advice on the MSI 790, NF 980 or 990 FX boards shoot me a message and I will try to help you out. I also have experience with older MSI boards too , K7 delta ISLR and K8 neo nf4's in particular. I'm certainly not proclaiming to be an expert here, just letting people know that I'm willing to share whatever experience I have in order to help others out .


Very likely.

So, 1.53 for 5Ghz, you're on a 8320 as well, ya? Looks like you and I got the best 8320s in the batch.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, so the stereotype goes from "shoddy VRM quality" to "shoddy VRM control". That really does suck, I hope MSI pulls a Giga and releases LLC capable boards.


If you read solder18's post on his experiement with LLC you'll find his sabertooth had more v-droop than my GD-80 when not using any LLC. How bout we kill that stereotype right here and now???
If you look at the data collection sheet on the vish, the GD-80 is tied for the top stable overclock







.

EDIT: No KyadCK, it's an 8350 - you are doing as well on an 8320 as I am on the 8350 well done sir!
In this thread I mistakenly entered the 8320 on the spreadsheet in the op


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, so the stereotype goes from "shoddy VRM quality" to "shoddy VRM control". That really does suck, I hope MSI pulls a Giga and releases LLC capable boards.
> 
> 
> 
> If you read solder18's post on his experiement with LLC you'll find his sabertooth had more v-droop than my GD-80 when not using any LLC. How bout we kill that stereotype right here and now???
> If you look at the data collection sheet on the vish, the GD-80 is tied for the top stable overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: No KyadCK, it's an 8350 - you are doing as well on an 8320 as I am on the 8350 well done sir!
> In this thread I mistakenly entered the 8320 on the spreadsheet in the op
Click to expand...

The fact he has LLC means he has the control, stereotype stays. It also applies to Rev 1.0 Gigas.

You need to add to your sig rigs then, no one knows what you have since it says intel.


----------



## Lordred

so far i am up to 1.45v in bios 50% LLC for 1.408v under load @ 4400mhz and working up slowly. I rushed in at first but was not getting any stable results so I went for a more tactfull approach.

Edit: just got a bad roundout increasing voltage one step.


----------



## Red1776

Well I have been running @ 5.2GHz for over two and a half months now , OCCT, P95, IBT, gaming , and 24/7 use.and not a single BSOD or error. So I am going to go ahead and declare stability. I am plying with settings at 5GHz and am curious about others 5GHz voltage. The line seems to be blurred between 'set' voltage, and load voltage. What are you guys hitting 5.0GHz running for load voltage?


Lot # 1229


----------



## Lordred

looking good it is looking like 1.475-1.488v is required for my 8320 to hit 4500mhz. i have soundly lost the chip lotto with this one.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> looking good it is looking like 1.475-1.488v is required for my 8320 to hit 4500mhz. i have soundly lost the chip lotto with this one.


Maybe not LR, remember it takes three solid foundations for OC'ing and getting the most from your particular piece of 'silicon' . 1) good power delivery
2) Good chipset/motherboard
3) the ability to cool it. ***** 3b) the right settings

I can't tell from your sig obviously, but do you have all three of those?


----------



## Lordred

I do have all three, and it is in my rig sig







You just nee to look over one rig, I keep my old K8 3400+ as the primary displayed for the lawls.

I am declaring 4500mhz the cap for my CPU with out exceeding 1.5v 1.488v under load, has passed 3 loops of Linx @ 4gb and a handful of benchmarks so far, will go back in deeper for more stability testing a little later, such as 6gb @ 5 loops and so on, as well as day to day activities

I am using the following though.

1) Rosewill Capstone 750w E-80 Gold (OEM Superflower unit)
2) ASRock 990FX Professional
3)H-100 In pull only with high static pressure fans and at the moment 17c ambient
3b) Fine tuning will be done but I am only making course adjustments to get a rough idea of what I should reasonably consider to be the cap for this unit.

3dm11 of P7131
Graphics Score
7117
Physics Score
8250
Combined Score
6002



So at least from what I can tell at 4500mhz my Physics score is slightly better clock for clock then alot of others.


----------



## os2wiz

I would highly recommend a Kingwin Lazer series psu. If you are not running sli or Crossfire a 650 watt unit like I have will be fine. This unit is platinum certified and will save you money every time you turn it on. They sell them on Newegg and Amazon. They have the best user ratings of all the power supplies I have researched on the net. Much higher user ratings than Corsair,


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I do have all three, and it is in my rig sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just nee to look over one rig, I keep my old K8 3400+ as the primary displayed for the lawls.
> 
> I am declaring 4500mhz the cap for my CPU with out exceeding 1.5v 1.488v under load, has passed 3 loops of Linx @ 4gb and a handful of benchmarks so far, will go back in deeper for more stability testing a little later, such as 6gb @ 5 loops and so on, as well as day to day activities
> 
> I am using the following though.
> 
> 1) Rosewill Capstone 750w E-80 Gold (OEM Superflower unit)
> 2) ASRock 990FX Professional
> 3)H-100 In pull only with high static pressure fans and at the moment 17c ambient
> 3b) Fine tuning will be done but I am only making course adjustments to get a rough idea of what I should reasonably consider to be the cap for this unit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3dm11 of P7131
> 
> 
> Graphics Score
> 7117
> Physics Score
> 8250
> Combined Score
> 6002
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at least from what I can tell at 4500mhz my Physics score is slightly better clock for clock then alot of others.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is a prime example of what I was talking about in terms of RAM relating to physics in 3DMark.

You'll notice that the Cinebench score is significantly lower then those who have 5.0, however his Physics score comes close. His ram is running at 1866 9-10-9.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I would highly recommend a Kingwin Lazer series psu. If you are not running sli or Crossfire a 650 watt unit like I have will be fine. This unit is platinum certified and will save you money every time you turn it on. They sell them on Newegg and Amazon. They have the best user ratings of all the power supplies I have researched on the net. Much higher user ratings than Corsair,


Were I in the market for a new PSU, I would look into it, but I really do have a very good PSU and it is no where near time for it to be replaced yet.


----------



## bios0110

So, I was looking at this. The guy says he could only reach 4.8Ghz stably @ 10% more vcore (So, 1.4 x 1.1 = 1.54v).
However, at 1.54v power consumption jumped by 100W !! From 200W to 300W. Dang...
He used liquid cooling and crosshair V.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6396/the-vishera-review-amd-fx8350-fx8320-fx6300-and-fx4300-tested/8


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This is a prime example of what I was talking about in terms of RAM relating to physics in 3DMark.
> You'll notice that the Cinebench score is significantly lower then those who have 5.0, however his Physics score comes close. His ram is running at 1866 9-10-9.


2133 10-11-10 nets me a few more points, I am not a fan of running my ram at 1.6v though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> So, I was looking at this. The guy says he could only reach 4.8Ghz stably @ 10% more vcore (So, 1.4 x 1.1 = 1.54v).
> However, at 1.54v power consumption jumped by 100W !! From 200W to 300W. Dang...
> He used liquid cooling and crosshair V.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6396/the-vishera-review-amd-fx8350-fx8320-fx6300-and-fx4300-tested/8


Then he is having a very very bad day. Even 8320s do not require 1.55v for 4.8Ghz.

Also, I said 1.4v was the max stock VID, I did not say all CPUs start at that number. It is more likely he started with 1.325-1.35v, in which case he would only be using about 1.475v, which is a much more reasonable number.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then he is having a very very bad day. Even 8320s do not require 1.55v for 4.8Ghz.
> Also, I said 1.4v was the max stock VID, I did not say all CPUs start at that number. It is more likely he started with 1.325-1.35v, in which case he would only be using about 1.475v, which is a much more reasonable number.


I suspect that there are a handful of 8320's that will not get up to 4800 with reasonable voltage.

I cannot land 4600+ with any real level of stability sub 1.5v, I got a really poor chip this time


----------



## bios0110

I can't even run at 200x20 with normal volts (due to vdroop). I doubt he was having a bad day. Those anandtech guys are professionals. That's what they do all day and get paid for it. However, he only said 10%... 10% of what is the question (as you point out).

I'm still confused as to what stock means for this FX8320 cpu. AMD keeps this a secret and there is no way to know. I'd like to hear how you figured out what stock is... If I let BIOS auto choose, then it is 1.4v at 200x17.5=3500Mhz. As such, would you claim then that 1.4v is "stock" for the FX8320? In Win7 according to CPUz 1.62 when BIOS AUTO VCORE (1.4v) then vcore fluctuates between 1.4 and 1.44v.

So I really don't see where you are getiing these low 1.3x volts from as "stock" vcore. Not saying you are wrong, just that I am not following your logic.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> I can't even run at 200x20 with normal volts (due to vdroop). I doubt he was having a bad day. Those anandtech guys are professionals. That's what they do all day and get paid for it. However, he only said 10%... 10% of what is the question (as you point out).
> 
> I'm still confused as to what stock means for this FX8320 cpu. AMD keeps this a secret and there is no way to know. I'd like to hear how you figured out what stock is... If I let BIOS auto choose, then it is 1.4v at 200x17.5=3500Mhz. As such, would you claim then that 1.4v is "stock" for the FX8320? In Win7 according to CPUz 1.62 when BIOS AUTO VCORE (1.4v) then vcore fluctuates between 1.4 and 1.44v.
> 
> So I really don't see where you are getiing these low 1.3x volts from as "stock" vcore. Not saying you are wrong, just that I am not following your logic.


Not all CPUs are the same.

My 8320 has a Stock Vcore of 1.35v. Some people have 1.4v. Others have 1.325v.

What you see in BIOS, and what you see in CPU-Z while the CPU is at stock speeds, is your stock voltage. It will go higher for turbo.


----------



## bios0110

Are you sure about that? Although I am rusty when it comes to overclocking, since I haven't done it for while but I used to do it a lot and have been doing it since the early celeron days (10 years? ish).

It has always been the case that each model had the same stock vcore. I never heard of anything like you say. You say some CPU's of the exact same model and stepping having different stock vcores. If this is true this is something extremely bizarre and brand spanking new. I doubt this is the case.

The CPU's can operate in a range (to save power) but I'd think this range is the same accross all CPUs that belong to the same model/stepping. It has always been the case that some CPUs could do more with less but it was never the case that within a model/stepping version of the CPU the default specs differed for operating at default speeds.

I'd guess that what a BIOS uses in AUTO is not "stock". Could be but is not necessarily. Instead it is probably what mobo maker chose for stability for a given CPU model in the supported list. Could explain why on your mobo it is X and why on another mobo it is y.

In the same way, Auto DRAM voltage from my experience is often wrong. So I wouldn't claim what is auto for dram is "stock". Likely the issue is that there are too many dram modules and the mobo makers can't hard code the values in the firmware like they can for a limited cpu list.


----------



## bios0110

Why does Enabling HPC in BIOS slow performance in benchmarks (cinebench). 6 vs. 5.95.
Shouldn't HPC improve performance?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Are you sure about that? Although I am rusty when it comes to overclocking, since I haven't done it for while but I used to do it a lot and have been doing it since the early celeron days (10 years? ish).
> 
> It has always been the case that each model had the same stock vcore. I never heard of anything like you say. You say some CPU's of the exact same model and stepping having different stock vcores. If this is true this is something extremely bizarre and brand spanking new. I doubt this is the case.
> 
> The CPU's can operate in a range (to save power) but I'd think this range is the same accross all CPUs that belong to the same model/stepping. It has always been the case that some CPUs could do more with less but it was never the case that within a model/stepping version of the CPU the default specs differed for operating at default speeds.
> 
> I'd guess that what a BIOS uses in AUTO is not "stock". Could be but is not necessarily. Instead it is probably what mobo maker chose for stability for a given CPU model in the supported list. Could explain why on your mobo it is X and why on another mobo it is y.
> 
> In the same way, Auto DRAM voltage from my experience is often wrong. So I wouldn't claim what is auto for dram is "stock". Likely the issue is that there are too many dram modules and the mobo makers can't hard code the values in the firmware like they can for a limited cpu list.


I am sure, and it is not new. This was happening with Phenoms as well.


----------



## Madmaximus

I'm a proud owner of the FX-8350 Black Edition.


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> I'm a proud owner of the FX-8350 Black Edition.


Ahh! I can't wait I can't wait..... I'm getting mine tomorrow after work. Either way congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jprovido

I'm having a hard time getting 990FX boards


----------



## jprovido

how about this is this better than the extreme 4?

Asus M5A88 V EVO
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=10922390

8+1 power phase. about 5USD cheaper than the extreme 4. what do you guys say? I'm planning to buy the system in a few hours

Asrock Extreme 4
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21075738

dun care about features. what I want is OC performance. anything lower than 4.5ghz I would consider a failure (a reasonable expectation right?)


----------



## Madmaximus

Hey every one got a question. When running prime 95 on my sig rig with all stock settings (every thing on auto and also everything set to manual but at the stock setting) I get stable runs with no errors for as long as I want to run it. But when I set the vcore to 1.4 and the bus speed to 205 and run prime I still get stable runs with no errors but core 4 is always 2 tests behind all the other cores. When I bumped up the bus to 210 and ran prime core 4 drops out with the .05 rounding error but all the other cores run stable is my chip bad or is ther some setting I can change to fix this?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> Hey every one got a question. When running prime 95 on my sig rig with all stock settings (every thing on auto and also everything set to manual but at the stock setting) I get stable runs with no errors for as long as I want to run it. But when I set the vcore to 1.4 and the bus speed to 205 and run prime I still get stable runs with no errors but core 4 is always 2 tests behind all the other cores. When I bumped up the bus to 210 and ran prime core 4 drops out with the .05 rounding error but all the other cores run stable is my chip bad or is ther some setting I can change to fix this?


that's normal. these cpu's have cores that share resources on a module so one could go faster than the other vice/versa. nothing to worry about. if it was performing out of spec/abnormally prime would've sent out an error already


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> Hey every one got a question. When running prime 95 on my sig rig with all stock settings (every thing on auto and also everything set to manual but at the stock setting) I get stable runs with no errors for as long as I want to run it. But when I set the vcore to 1.4 and the bus speed to 205 and run prime I still get stable runs with no errors but core 4 is always 2 tests behind all the other cores. When I bumped up the bus to 210 and ran prime core 4 drops out with the .05 rounding error but all the other cores run stable is my chip bad or is ther some setting I can change to fix this?


that's normal. these cpu's have cores that share resources on a module so one could go faster than the other vice/versa. nothing to worry about. if it was performing out of spec/abnormally prime would've sent out an error already


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> how about this is this better than the extreme 4?
> Asus M5A88 V EVO
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=10922390
> 8+1 power phase. about 5USD cheaper than the extreme 4. what do you guys say? I'm planning to buy the system in a few hours
> Asrock Extreme 4
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21075738
> dun care about features. what I want is OC performance. anything lower than 4.5ghz I would consider a failure (a reasonable expectation right?)


If you could find a M5A99FX EVO 2.0, it's been getting really good results and is reasonably priced as well. (It's almost identical to the PRO version.)


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ....
> I have used MSI boards almost exclusively for the last 10 years, have messed with around 50 of them, my experience with the brand might be giving me a little advantage over others trying to overclock with these boards( i sure hope that didn't sound boastful or like I'm bragging, that certainly was NOT my intent there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . If anyone has problems with or wants advice on the MSI 790, NF 980 or 990 FX boards shoot me a message and I will try to help you out. I also have experience with older MSI boards too , K7 delta ISLR and K8 neo nf4's in particular. I'm certainly not proclaiming to be an expert here, just letting people know that I'm willing to share whatever experience I have in order to help others out .


100% agree with you and thx for the help offer, i m using quite exclusivly MSI boards since long time too and i never had any unsolvable problems, i ve run my 1090t on several MSI boards (870Afusion,k9n2diamond,NF980-G65 imported from US,990FXA-GD80, 990FX-GD55) and on some others too ,no problems with asus ones (formulaII, formulaV and even a cheap M5A78L LE)....the only board which drived me crazy was the gigabyte 990FX-UD71.0...perhaps i was too unexperimented or just unlucky but the VDrop was tremendous and i never succeded to reach a decent oc level and some kind of control on the Cpu voltage....shame i had no FX @ this time to test on em all




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The fact he has LLC means he has the control, stereotype stays. It also applies to Rev 1.0 Gigas.
> ...


to fix that gigabyte have stop the production of the rev1.0 and have gone for a revisted v1.1 with load line calibration option introduction, replacement of a resistor and the add of some circuits
for thoses who have a v1.0 they propose to customer a hard mod consisting to replace a resistor, but if u do this it kills the warrantie, i heared several users have toasted their mobos while trying to do it

imo if u cant get ur hands on a rev1.1 , it s better to skip Giga ud7 boards


----------



## Covert_Death

hey just thought i'd chime in here real quick!

I have the ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and an FX-8350 and was able to reach a completely stable 4.5Ghz @ ~1.395v under load (LLC enabled, BIOS volt was set to 1.3625) when i only had an H60 to cool it.

last night i just upgraded to a fully custom water loop and am going to be retesting how far i can OC it.

but the extreme4 has been a GREAT board to me as long as i've owned it and overclocks just as good as the rest as far as my experience.

I don't think you could go wrong with the ASRock board IMHO but that choice is for you to make. also take a look at this thread, its a data compilation for FX-83XX chips and has board info and everything so you can look through it and see what boards are preforming good with OC's and at what voltage... hope it helps








http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## Workhorse10

New to the forums long time stalker. I have a question. I have an OC at 4.8 on a 8320. When I run Prime, after a few minutes the temps and clock speeds jump around in cpzu. They drop to 2k and volts to 1.2 Ideas?

Here is my setup:
CPU: 8320
Mobo: ud3 Rev.1.1
psu corsair 650
Case: Corsair 500r
Heat sink: Noctua NH-D14
Ram: Gskill 1866 running at 1700 9-10-9-28 v 1.6
All power saving stuff: off
Turbo: off
FSB: 220
NB :2400
v core : 1.48
NB volt 1.2

Might be missing something. Let me get in my bios.
Temps in prime: 50 cpu and 74 nb


----------



## Covert_Death

disable all power saving settings in bios APM, c6, thermal throttle, and all that jazz and see if that helps


----------



## Workhorse10

Yes, all that has already been disabled. That's why I am scratching my head.


----------



## jprovido

Asrock Extreme 4 it is then. hopefully a megahalems will be enough for the FX8320. I have the two stock h100i fans which are slightly faster than corsait SP120mm so I'm expecting they're perform great. just gonna check for stocks an I'm gonna leave in a few hours


----------



## thenk83

I couldn't reaist. I said I was going to wait until tomorrow to pick up an 8350. But I caved and stopped by Fry's on my way home from work. I can't wait to get this installed!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If you could find a M5A99FX EVO 2.0, it's been getting really good results and is reasonably priced as well. (It's almost identical to the PRO version.)


http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=18675312

it's even more expensive than my ivybridge board







(dunno how it's priced elsewhere)

they got everything I want in stock. asrock extreme 4 it is then. please encourage/stop me from buying this board. TIA


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If you could find a M5A99FX EVO 2.0, it's been getting really good results and is reasonably priced as well. (It's almost identical to the PRO version.)


http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=18675312

it's even more expensive than my ivybridge board







(dunno how it's priced elsewhere)

they got everything I want in stock. asrock extreme 4 it is then. please encourage/stop me from buying this board. TIA


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Workhorse10*
> 
> New to the forums long time stalker. I have a question. I have an OC at 4.8 on a 8320. When I run Prime, after a few minutes the temps and clock speeds jump around in cpzu. They drop to 2k and volts to 1.2 Ideas?
> Here is my setup:
> CPU: 8320
> Mobo: ud3 Rev.1.1
> psu corsair 650
> Case: Corsair 500r
> Heat sink: Noctua NH-D14
> Ram: Gskill 1866 running at 1700 9-10-9-28 v 1.6
> All power saving stuff: off
> Turbo: off
> FSB: 220
> NB :2400
> v core : 1.48
> NB volt 1.2
> Might be missing something. Let me get in my bios.
> Temps in prime: 50 cpu and 74 nb


Welcome to the best performance computing website in the world








Plenty of Gigabyte guys here, I'm sure you can find some help from them


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Asrock Extreme 4 it is then. hopefully a megahalems will be enough for the FX8320. I have the two stock h100i fans which are slightly faster than corsait SP120mm so I'm expecting they're perform great. just gonna check for stocks an I'm gonna leave in a few hours


Bear in mind my 8320 will not do more then 4500mhz, it is not a heat issue, I have identified core 4 and 7 as 'weak' I require 1.488v for 4500mhz, I will not consider higher clocks.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Bear in mind my 8320 will not do more then 4500mhz, it is not a heat issue, I have identified core 4 and 7 as 'weak' I require 1.488v for 4500mhz, I will not consider higher clocks.


ahh the silicon lottery. makes me feel anxious and excited at the same time. i've got my ******ed cpu's and gpu's in the past. hopefully the silicon gods will be nice to me. I've been blessed with really good clocking cpu's the last few months hopefully the trend continues. just got the green light with my favorite neighborhood computer shop. ima leave in a few minutes


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=18675312
> it's even more expensive than my ivybridge board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dunno how it's priced elsewhere)
> they got everything I want in stock. asrock extreme 4 it is then. please encourage/stop me from buying this board. TIA


encourage %100... it's not always the first board to get recommended around here but there is nothing wrong with it, its an amazing board, just wasn't "the board" to get for the 990fx series boards


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ....
> I have used MSI boards almost exclusively for the last 10 years, have messed with around 50 of them, my experience with the brand might be giving me a little advantage over others trying to overclock with these boards( i sure hope that didn't sound boastful or like I'm bragging, that certainly was NOT my intent there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . If anyone has problems with or wants advice on the MSI 790, NF 980 or 990 FX boards shoot me a message and I will try to help you out. I also have experience with older MSI boards too , K7 delta ISLR and K8 neo nf4's in particular. I'm certainly not proclaiming to be an expert here, just letting people know that I'm willing to share whatever experience I have in order to help others out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agree with you and thx for the help offer, i m using quite exclusivly MSI boards since long time too and i never had any unsolvable problems, i ve run my 1090t on several MSI boards (870Afusion,k9n2diamond,NF980-G65 imported from US,990FXA-GD80, 990FX-GD55) and on some others too ,no problems with asus ones (formulaII, formulaV and even a cheap M5A78L LE)....the only board which drived me crazy was the gigabyte 990FX-UD71.0...perhaps i was too unexperimented or just unlucky but the VDrop was tremendous and i never succeded to reach a decent oc level and some kind of control on the Cpu voltage....shame i had no FX @ this time to test on em all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The fact he has LLC means he has the control, stereotype stays. It also applies to Rev 1.0 Gigas.
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to fix that gigabyte have stop the production of the rev1.0 and have gone for a revisted v1.1 with load line calibration option introduction, replacement of a resistor and the add of some circuits
> for thoses who have a v1.0 they propose to customer a hard mod consisting to replace a resistor, but if u do this it kills the warrantie, i heared several users have toasted their mobos while trying to do it
> 
> *imo if u cant get ur hands on a rev1.1 , it s better to skip Giga ud7 boards*
Click to expand...

Dear god, no arguments here. Heck, it applies to all 900-series Rev 1.0 boards, UD3 and 5's included. Thankfully it seems as if stores are empty of 1.0s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Workhorse10*
> 
> New to the forums long time stalker. I have a question. I have an OC at 4.8 on a 8320. When I run Prime, after a few minutes the temps and clock speeds jump around in cpzu. They drop to 2k and volts to 1.2 Ideas?
> Here is my setup:
> CPU: 8320
> Mobo: ud3 Rev.1.1
> psu corsair 650
> Case: Corsair 500r
> Heat sink: Noctua NH-D14
> Ram: Gskill 1866 running at 1700 9-10-9-28 v 1.6
> All power saving stuff: off
> Turbo: off
> FSB: 220
> NB :2400
> v core : 1.48
> NB volt 1.2
> Might be missing something. Let me get in my bios.
> Temps in prime: 50 cpu and 74 nb
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the best performance computing website in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of Gigabyte guys here, I'm sure you can find some help from them
Click to expand...

My guess is APM. The BIOS has so much stuff in there, a pic of the CMOS, Advanced BIOS, M.I.T., and PC Health pages would probably be more helpful then trying to remember all your settings.


----------



## Lordred

As a 990FXA-UD5 owner Rev 1.0 Yes the Vdroop was a bit to work around, but the quality of the rest of the board was very very good.


----------



## Workhorse10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dear god, no arguments here. Heck, it applies to all 900-series Rev 1.0 boards, UD3 and 5's included. Thankfully it seems as if stores are empty of 1.0s.
> My guess is APM. The BIOS has so much stuff in there, a pic of the CMOS, Advanced BIOS, M.I.T., and PC Health pages would probably be more helpful then trying to remember all your settings.


I have turned all of those off (APM). In HWMonitor i do notice mt nb temp jumping around. It will run stable in prime for a few min then it drops out both volts and clock speed down to 11x. The last run i turned off Hardware Thermal Control. It ran stable with no drops, however I got blue screened. I will say that I did bump my NB sink putting my board in (it was a bit lose) booted up temps seemed fine. After a few runs paste seems to have reestablished a stiff contact. Seems like something is telling my system to gear down. Temp sensor on NB causing a problem? My cooler is a Noctua NH D14. Temps are 45c on the chip and 68c on nb on load.


----------



## Covert_Death

what's your highest socket temp???? (I believe its been said to stay under 80) just out of curiosity.... and it still sounds like you have thermal throttle on or something... you made sure every single power saving option was off? there are like 8


----------



## Madmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> that's normal. these cpu's have cores that share resources on a module so one could go faster than the other vice/versa. nothing to worry about. if it was performing out of spec/abnormally prime would've sent out an error already


Thanks that's a relief but when I bumped the bus up to 210 it did give me a .05 rounding error and stopped all work on that core so is there a setting I can change to stop it from dropping out.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> that's normal. these cpu's have cores that share resources on a module so one could go faster than the other vice/versa. nothing to worry about. if it was performing out of spec/abnormally prime would've sent out an error already
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that's a relief but when I bumped the bus up to 210 it did give me a .05 rounding error and stopped all work on that core so is there a setting I can change to stop it from dropping out.
Click to expand...

No, because a core dropping out is the sign of instability.


----------



## Covert_Death

^^^^^ prime 95 is a stability test, not necessarily a stress teste (which by the looks of it is more of what your looking for)

try OCCT or IBT to get those temps up and not worry about prime95 core failing... it is happening all over the place with these chips


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> ^^^^^ prime 95 is a stability test, not necessarily a stress teste (which by the looks of it is more of what your looking for)
> 
> try OCCT or IBT to get those temps up and not worry about prime95 core failing... it is happening all over the place with these chips


IBT gets hotter then Prime anyway, but if you really are unstable, it'll stop at errors too. Don't know where OCCT stands in the mix.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> ^^^^^ prime 95 is a stability test, not necessarily a stress teste (which by the looks of it is more of what your looking for)
> try OCCT or IBT to get those temps up and not worry about prime95 core failing... it is happening all over the place with these chips


I think ur sarcasm radar is broken


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> ^^^^^ prime 95 is a stability test, not necessarily a stress teste (which by the looks of it is more of what your looking for)
> try OCCT or IBT to get those temps up and not worry about prime95 core failing... it is happening all over the place with these chips
> 
> 
> 
> I think ur sarcasm radar is broken
Click to expand...

Heh, he was following up what I said with more explanation, not correcting me.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, he was following up what I said with more explanation, not correcting me.


Lol i wasn't too sure either...guess that was a fail


----------



## Workhorse10

IBT seems to be a better stress test than prime. Prime just makes my voltage and multi drop out. Any others having a prob with Prime?


----------



## Solders18

Hey guys, i posted this question in the saber club but so far no one has responded and thought since a lot of you have sabers you might know whats up.

i just built a system for a friend and fired it up. the bios is acting funny. its not scaled to the screen and the only part that shows up is where the mouse is. i installed windows just fine and then updated the bios but it is doing the same thing. This is the R2 version with an 8350 installed. Any ideas on how to fix it or if it has to be RMA'd would be great

Also like a true friend he wouldn't buy the 8320 i am trying to sell because he wanted the 8350 for better overclocking


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Hey guys, i posted this question in the saber club but so far no one has responded and thought since a lot of you have sabers you might know whats up.
> 
> i just built a system for a friend and fired it up. the bios is acting funny. its not scaled to the screen and the only part that shows up is where the mouse is. i installed windows just fine and then updated the bios but it is doing the same thing. This is the R2 version with an 8350 installed. Any ideas on how to fix it or if it has to be RMA'd would be great
> 
> Also like a true friend he wouldn't buy the 8320 i am trying to sell because he wanted the 8350 for better overclocking


Hah, shame I'm strapped for cash right now, the ESXi server would use another 2 cores, even if they do have to run stock. Maybe when all the RAM I'm selling is sold I'll have enough in paypal to take it off your hands.









Play in the unanswered section, help people out as best you can, get 35 rep, post in the market place.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Hey guys, i posted this question in the saber club but so far no one has responded and thought since a lot of you have sabers you might know whats up.
> 
> i just built a system for a friend and fired it up. the bios is acting funny. its not scaled to the screen and the only part that shows up is where the mouse is. i installed windows just fine and then updated the bios but it is doing the same thing. This is the R2 version with an 8350 installed. Any ideas on how to fix it or if it has to be RMA'd would be great
> 
> Also like a true friend he wouldn't buy the 8320 i am trying to sell because he wanted the 8350 for better overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, shame I'm strapped for cash right now, the ESXi server would use another 2 cores, even if they do have to run stock. Maybe when all the RAM I'm selling is sold I'll have enough in paypal to take it off your hands.
Click to expand...

Its just sitting here calling your name...









Also here is what the bios looks like:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bios0110

So, I've been running Memtest86+ v4.2 to test the ram and no errors but
it doesn't detect the timings or the ram type correctly. It says ddr 2 and then something like 1-2-1 for timings...









BIOS and cpuz6.2 see it all correctly. Prime95 is also stable.

Is the new Memtest86+ buggy or what do you guys think?

RAM is G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz DDR3.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Hey guys, i posted this question in the saber club but so far no one has responded and thought since a lot of you have sabers you might know whats up.
> 
> i just built a system for a friend and fired it up. the bios is acting funny. its not scaled to the screen and the only part that shows up is where the mouse is. i installed windows just fine and then updated the bios but it is doing the same thing. This is the R2 version with an 8350 installed. Any ideas on how to fix it or if it has to be RMA'd would be great
> 
> Also like a true friend he wouldn't buy the 8320 i am trying to sell because he wanted the 8350 for better overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, shame I'm strapped for cash right now, the ESXi server would use another 2 cores, even if they do have to run stock. Maybe when all the RAM I'm selling is sold I'll have enough in paypal to take it off your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just sitting here calling your name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is what the bios looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...











Did you try other video outputs? updating BIOS?


----------



## madbrain

I just got my FX-8350 a couple days ago.
I am running it on a GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo, rev 1.1 with F9 BIOS.
The cooler is Noctua NH-D14.
RAM is Corsair Vengeance blue 2x4GB DDR3-1600 . Waiting for my 4x8GB DDR3-1866 for Newegg. Hope they will fit with the Noctua ..
I'm using a Cooler Master HAF-XM case with a 200mm side fan installed.
PSU is Raidmax 1200W.

This build also has the best cable management of any PC I have ever built, considering it has two SSD in RAID, two HD also in RAID, and two GPUs (560 Ti and 9800 GT0. Plus another Sil3132 card for the eSATA enclosures... Really loving the new HAF-XM case.

Now on to the overclocking part.

I can OC to 5GHz at 200x25 and increasing just the vcore. Windows boots OK. I can do about a couple minutes of video encoding with no issue.
But Prime 95 is another story.

I disabled all the power saving stuff (APM, C1E, C6, etc) to try to stress it. Put Windows in high perf power saving mode also.

And running P95. At 5 GHz it almost instantly hangs the machine completely. No one has done 5 GHz on air with this chip and I probably won't be the first, so I am not really trying to reach for that high for now.

At 4.6 GHz, I was able to run about 7 hours, then one thread failed. This is probably longer than I will ever stress my CPU so it is probably stable enough at 4.6 Ghz.

I have been trying At 4.8 GHz which has been done on air by at least a couple people with the NH-D14 . But having a hard time getting P95 to run for more than about 30 minutes no matter what BIOS settings I try.

I would appreciate hearing from other 990FXA-UD3 owners with this chip what exact BIOS settings you are using .

My last attempt was this :

CPU clock ratio x24 4800
Northbridge freq auto 2200
CPB off
CPU host control auto
CPU frequency 200
PCIE clock auto

HT link width auto
HT link frequency auto 2600
DRAM EOCP Disabled
set memory clock Manual
memory clock x8 1600

voltage Manual
CPU PLL normal 2.5V
DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
DDR VTT normal 0.75V
NB voltage normal 1.10V
HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
CPU NB VID normal
CPU voltage +0.15V 1.4875V

Load Line Calibration Extreme

Prime95 fails at 30 mins

I have tried lower Vcore voltage but usually P95 fails even earlier at 4.8 GHz ....

Maybe OC with the FSB is the answer with my chip ?

But I have not been able to increase the FSB even to 225 without getting the mobo completely unstable, to the point of not even getting to the setup menu and having to clear the CMOS pins ...
It's a PITA having to reset all the other 20+ BIOS no-default settings that are not related to OC, let alone the OC settings.

If you are using this board with FSB overclock, I would like to know the secret. And yes I know to set PCIE to 100 and lower the HT frequency and memory clocks. Even with the very lowest multipliers that the board will allow (underclocking to 1.5 GHz or so), I could not get FSB of 225 MHz to properly boot...


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> So, I've been running Memtest86+ v4.2 to test the ram and no errors but
> it doesn't detect the timings or the ram type correctly. It says ddr 2 and then something like 1-2-1 for timings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and cpuz6.2 see it all correctly. Prime95 is also stable.
> Is the new Memtest86+ buggy or what do you guys think?
> RAM is G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz DDR3.


Like that on all BD and PD.


----------



## bios0110

madbrain, I don't have a gigabyte board. Sounds like you already covered the basis tho. 4.6Ghz looks realistic based on what you say, though even that in my opinion needs to be tweaked a bit more because you should be able to run longer than 7hrs. I belive 12 to 24hrs is considered stable.

Also, as some have said, Prime95 is more of stability test than a stress test. I'd suggest that @ 4.6 you run IBT for 3 hrs then see how long it will take prime95 (blend) to lose a core.


----------



## bios0110

bmgjet, thanks. I take it though that the memtest tests are still reliable it is just the stat detection that is buggy?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> *TON OF STUFF*


Alright, few things.

1: Prime is a PITA, try Intel Burn Test and OCCT.

2: BIOS F9 managed to mess up LLC. If you would like to try it, I have a copy of the F9e BIOS where it does work.

3: Sorry to say it, but Giga is kinda iffy on the whole FSB thing. I think one guy with a UD5 got a FSB clock to work, otherwise Giga has been pretty much all-multi.

4: Dunno if you're giving the board enough time, but a failed OC at POST, it'll reboot with "stock" on it's own and give you a heads up after 20 seconds. Also, when you have the settings you want, press F11 on the BIOS "home" screen, and save your profile. You can save up to 8 different setting profiles. When you need to get them back, press F12, and chose the profile.

Lets see, settings...

FSB: 200
CPU: 5000Mhz (x25)
NB: 2200Mhz (x11)
HT: 2600Mhz (x13)
PCI-e: 100
RAM: 1600 (x8)
RAM timings: 10-10-10-27 1T

vCore: 1.5v
CPU/NB: 1.2v (stock)
NB: 1.1v (stock)
HT: 1.2v (stock)
NB/HT/PCI-e PLL: 1.8v (stock)
CPU PLL: 2.695v
RAM: 1.515v (theres some vdroop, the extra .015 compensates for it)

HT link width: 16-bit
LLC: High
Turbo: Off
C'n'Q: On
APM: Off
C1E: Off
C6: Off
AMD-V: On
IOMMU: On

Want something more complete, I'll give you a copy of my BIOS, and you'll get my profiles with it.

Any other questions?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> hmmmm not gonna lie, my UEFI is like that too but only for a split second. IF i hit 'del' and go into UEFI settings, the mouse pops up and wherever i drag it across the screen reveals the UEFI homescreen but it only lasts for 1 second at the most... i can take a video if you are interested but I just chalked mine up to loading the UEFI fully before "revealing" does yours ever fully show up???


so i guess it works perfectly connected HDMI










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> hmmmm not gonna lie, my UEFI is like that too but only for a split second. IF i hit 'del' and go into UEFI settings, the mouse pops up and wherever i drag it across the screen reveals the UEFI homescreen but it only lasts for 1 second at the most... i can take a video if you are interested but I just chalked mine up to loading the UEFI fully before "revealing" does yours ever fully show up???
> 
> 
> 
> so i guess it works perfectly connected HDMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Hell ya, got it in one.









Sometimes GPUs derp out a bit. Typical unexplainable weirdness that makes you scratch your head.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> hmmmm not gonna lie, my UEFI is like that too but only for a split second. IF i hit 'del' and go into UEFI settings, the mouse pops up and wherever i drag it across the screen reveals the UEFI homescreen but it only lasts for 1 second at the most... i can take a video if you are interested but I just chalked mine up to loading the UEFI fully before "revealing" does yours ever fully show up???
> 
> 
> 
> so i guess it works perfectly connected HDMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell ya, got it in one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes GPUs derp out a bit. Typical unexplainable weirdness that makes you scratch your head.
Click to expand...

Good call kyad, i am still getting over the flu so my brain is still a little







but i hadn't ever seen that before and hadn't thought of a DIFFERENT input. i did try unplugging the input and plugging it back in. can't wait to get rid of the rest of this damn flu


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> madbrain, I don't have a gigabyte board. Sounds like you already covered the basis tho. 4.6Ghz looks realistic based on what you say, though even that in my opinion needs to be tweaked a bit more because you should be able to run longer than 7hrs. I belive 12 to 24hrs is considered stable.
> Also, as some have said, Prime95 is more of stability test than a stress test. I'd suggest that @ 4.6 you run IBT for 3 hrs then see how long it will take prime95 (blend) to lose a core.


Thanks for your response.
What is IBT ?

I really need somebody with a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board to to post their advanced BIOS settings.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> madbrain, I don't have a gigabyte board. Sounds like you already covered the basis tho. 4.6Ghz looks realistic based on what you say, though even that in my opinion needs to be tweaked a bit more because you should be able to run longer than 7hrs. I belive 12 to 24hrs is considered stable.
> Also, as some have said, Prime95 is more of stability test than a stress test. I'd suggest that @ 4.6 you run IBT for 3 hrs then see how long it will take prime95 (blend) to lose a core.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> What is IBT ?
> 
> I really need somebody with a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board to to post their advanced BIOS settings.
Click to expand...

Intel burn test. Download here


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> What is IBT ?
> I really need somebody with a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board to to post their advanced BIOS settings.


I got bus overclocking working with my UD5. There are dead zones where the bus speed just messes everything up. Inching forward in 1mhz incriments from 200mhz I found it grew less and less stable. 24.5x205 wasn't stable, but 230x22 is and so was 25x203 after a CPUNB voltage adjustment. 253 x 20 seems stable, but 254 only made 9 passes of IBT and 255 didn't make a single one before hard lock.

I only started taking good notes a little late in the game, but it seems I've found stable bus speeds on UD5 with FX 8350 at around 200mhz, 215mhz, 230mhz, and 253mhz. Just changing bus speed by 2 mhz, even if it makes the total CPU speed lower and the CPUNB, HT, and RAM are all at settings you know are stable, can make my system go from 10+ runs of IBT to hard locking before a single run finishes. It's really, really weird, but I do recall someone else saying their Phenom 2 was the same way with bus speed dead zones.

Basically, you don't bus overclock FX like you traditionally would. Just feel free to throw it wherever you want and adjust other multipliers accordingly. It feels really odd to not take small steps with the bus, but you need to do it to bus overclock on gigabyte boards.


----------



## madbrain

sdlvx,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I got bus overclocking working with my UD5. There are dead zones where the bus speed just messes everything up. Inching forward in 1mhz incriments from 200mhz I found it grew less and less stable. 24.5x205 wasn't stable, but 230x22 is and so was 25x203 after a CPUNB voltage adjustment. 253 x 20 seems stable, but 254 only made 9 passes of IBT and 255 didn't make a single one before hard lock.
> I only started taking good notes a little late in the game, but it seems I've found stable bus speeds on UD5 with FX 8350 at around 200mhz, 215mhz, 230mhz, and 253mhz. Just changing bus speed by 2 mhz, even if it makes the total CPU speed lower and the CPUNB, HT, and RAM are all at settings you know are stable, can make my system go from 10+ runs of IBT to hard locking before a single run finishes. It's really, really weird, but I do recall someone else saying their Phenom 2 was the same way with bus speed dead zones.
> Basically, you don't bus overclock FX like you traditionally would. Just feel free to throw it wherever you want and adjust other multipliers accordingly. It feels really odd to not take small steps with the bus, but you need to do it to bus overclock on gigabyte boards.


Thanks, that helps !
Did FSB overclocking get you your best overclock ?
Or are you just using the multiplier ?

Would you mind posting your BIOS settings ? I have spent tons of time and not getting anywhere.

Things like :

CPU clock ratio
Northbridge freq
CPB
CPU host control
CPU frequency
PCIE clock

HT link width
HT link frequency
DRAM EOCP
set memory clock
memory clock

voltage
CPU PLL
DRAM voltage
DDR VTT
NB voltage
HT Link voltage control
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control
CPU NB VID
CPU voltage

Load Line Calibration

Much appreciated!


----------



## kzone75

oopsie..


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> oopsie..


too mirror for you?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> oopsie..


HAHAHAHA that is some cool artwork LOL, so does it affect performance?


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Intel burn test. Download here


Thanks. I downloaded it and tried it.

It seems much less useful than prime 95 for me.

I have just found several instances where IBT ran 10 passes successfully, but Prime 95 caused immediate failures.

I finally found a few settings that worked for higher FSB. The highest I could get to POST was 260.

At 19 x 260 or 4.94 GHz , I got IBT to pass 10 times. Though the result was ... interesting (a NaN ..) but all 10 were the same.
Max temp was 58°C , pretty high, but I'm on air.

Soon after IBT stopped, I started Prime 95. I got an instant BSOD !

After that, I lowered the multiplier to 18.5, ie 4.81 GHz .
IBT ran 10 passes again, this time with a more proper value. Max temp was 57°C, not much different.
After several minutes of idling, I started Prime 95. Several threads stopped within seconds.

FYI my latest BIOS settings are :

CPU clock ratio X18.5 4810
Northbridge freq x8 2080
CPB off
CPU host control auto
CPU frequency 260
PCIE clock 100

HT link width auto
HT link frequency x10 2600
DRAM EOCP Disabled
set memory clock Manual
memory clock X5.33 1385

voltage auto
CPU PLL normal 2.5V
DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
DDR VTT normal 0.75V
NB voltage normal 1.10V
HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
CPU NB VID normal
CPU voltage +0.1V 1.4375V

Load Line Calibration auto

BIOS boot OK
Windows boot OK
IBT OK

max temp 57°C

Prime 95 stops immediately

I know I'm underclocking the RAM right now, but the next RAM multiplier up puts it at 1732 MHz and my 1600 MHz will not post. Though maybe they would if I push the RAM voltages up, I just haven't tried.
Only trying to get the CPU OC'ed for now.

The problem with the FSB earlier was that apparently the FX has a minimum frequency. Trying something as low as 1500 MHz was no good and required clearing CMOS.
When I started playing at 16x 220 it posted OK.
I just ramped up from there in 20 increments.
Hit a wall at 280 so went back to 260 .
Now I'm just working on the multiplier...


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Intel burn test. Download here
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I downloaded it and tried it.
> 
> It seems much less useful than prime 95 for me.
> 
> I have just found several instances where IBT ran 10 passes successfully, but Prime 95 caused immediate failures.
> 
> I finally found a few settings that worked for higher FSB. The highest I could get to POST was 260.
> 
> At 19 x 260 or 4.94 GHz , I got IBT to pass 10 times. Though the result was ... interesting (a NaN ..) but all 10 were the same.
> Max temp was 58°C , pretty high, but I'm on air.
> 
> Soon after IBT stopped, I started Prime 95. I got an instant BSOD !
> 
> After that, I lowered the multiplier to 18.5, ie 4.81 GHz .
> IBT ran 10 passes again, this time with a more proper value. Max temp was 57°C, not much different.
> After several minutes of idling, I started Prime 95. Several threads stopped within seconds.
> 
> FYI my latest BIOS settings are :
> 
> CPU clock ratio X18.5 4810
> Northbridge freq x8 2080
> CPB off
> CPU host control auto
> CPU frequency 260
> PCIE clock 100
> 
> HT link width auto
> HT link frequency x10 2600
> DRAM EOCP Disabled
> set memory clock Manual
> memory clock X5.33 1385
> 
> voltage auto
> CPU PLL normal 2.5V
> DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
> DDR VTT normal 0.75V
> NB voltage normal 1.10V
> HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
> CPU NB VID normal
> CPU voltage +0.1V 1.4375V
> 
> Load Line Calibration auto
> 
> BIOS boot OK
> Windows boot OK
> IBT OK
> 
> max temp 57°C
> 
> Prime 95 stops immediately
> 
> I know I'm underclocking the RAM right now, but the next RAM multiplier up puts it at 1732 MHz and my 1600 MHz will not post. Though maybe they would if I push the RAM voltages up, I just haven't tried.
> Only trying to get the CPU OC'ed for now.
> 
> The problem with the FSB earlier was that apparently the FX has a minimum frequency. Trying something as low as 1500 MHz was no good and required clearing CMOS.
> When I started playing at 16x 220 it posted OK.
> I just ramped up from there in 20 increments.
> Hit a wall at 280 so went back to 260 .
> Now I'm just working on the multiplier...
Click to expand...

alot of people here have said that they either don't trust prime with these chips or that there is an issue between prime and these chips. and that is why most have started using IBT. Prime has shown in the past to not agree with new instructions or chips. I use IBT and haven't had one crash after it has ran successfully through atleast 10 runs. you will find that you will save alot of hair by dumping prime for this chip


----------



## kzone75

Well, temps are down by 10C, Core temp is in the lower 50s under load, but I do think my motherboard is dying on me. System's up and running fine for 5 mins Then the monitors lose signal, keyboard, mouse and the ethernet stops working. Power button and reset button won't work either. Have to shut it down via the PSU. Maybe I accidentaly nudged the VRM heatsink,. If I have the PC off for a few mins, it starts up again..

Will try to reseat the NB and VRM heatsinks..

Strange in so many ways Might be the PSU as well..

Off to town to pick up some parts.


----------



## Stoffie

I had the same issue, I was running 4.8ghz at 1.41 v thinking I had a golden chip, I could run 30 ibt on very high no problems but I still had things randomly not working like keyboard or sound,, then I got AMD overdrive and to get stable on that for 3 hours I needed 1.48v.

Just my experience anyway


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> alot of people here have said that they either don't trust prime with these chips or that there is an issue between prime and these chips. and that is why most have started using IBT. Prime has shown in the past to not agree with new instructions or chips. I use IBT and haven't had one crash after it has ran successfully through atleast 10 runs. you will find that you will save alot of hair by dumping prime for this chip


Well, 10 runs of IBT is quite short. I don't think I can t trust it. Maybe longer runs. But it doesn't have the option of continuous runs. You have to give a number of runs upfront. And the readme says not to do more than 20 runs. Just seems odd.

The claim by the author that IBT will run the chip hotter than Prime 95 seem way off. I certainly don't see that with HWMonitor. The max temps appear to be the same for both programs.

Prime95 runs fine at stock or lower OC, so I don't think it can be something with the instruction set being incompatible with Piledriver. Otherwise, Prime95 would just fail all the time, not just at higher clocks. Just my 2 cents on that.

Personally, I want the most stressful program, and that would appear to be Prime 95 for PD. Maybe it is not so on Intel chips, for which IBT was apparently designed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

heres something that I couldn't do with the GD65 its not stable but at least I could boot into windows


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Well, 10 runs of IBT is quite short. I don't think I can t trust it. Maybe longer runs. But it doesn't have the option of continuous runs. You have to give a number of runs upfront. And the readme says not to do more than 20 runs. Just seems odd.
> The claim by the author that IBT will run the chip hotter than Prime 95 seem way off. I certainly don't see that with HWMonitor. The max temps appear to be the same for both programs.
> Prime95 runs fine at stock or lower OC, so I don't think it can be something with the instruction set being incompatible with Piledriver. Otherwise, Prime95 would just fail all the time, not just at higher clocks. Just my 2 cents on that.
> Personally, I want the most stressful program, and that would appear to be Prime 95 for PD. Maybe it is not so on Intel chips, for which IBT was apparently designed.


Well i see it as this way. For my 8350 OC of 4.8 at 1.428vcore IBT after 20 runs on very high say its stable and OCCT i can run for as long as i like with no problems. Then i go into prime95 and after awhile one of the cores fail. To get prime to run for as long as the other 2 i need to put more vcore into the chip. Its not by much for me but it does need increasing

End of the day which software would you trust to say its stable. When IBT and OCCT say its stable and i can game all day encode a few videos with no problems at all or do i go with prime95 that says its unstable and bump up the vcore,

For me IBT does run hotter than prime95. IBT and OCCT seem to run at the same temps and prime runs a bit cooler not much but it does runa bit cooler. So the claim by the author of ibt is probably justified at least for me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> heres something that I couldn't do with the GD65 its not stable but at least I could boot into windows


Very nice








Still got a ways to go to catch my MSI tho








http://valid.canardpc.com/2599647


----------



## giooliva

*Can somebody help me please?*

im trying to overclock my fx 8320,
the situation is like this,

i set the multiplier to x21 and vcore to 1.3875
after several mins on prime 95

the multiplier automatically goes down to x7

i turned off already the
c n q
cpu throttle
apn
and turbo core

do you know how to solve it?

thanks!

mobo is asrock 970 extreme 3 bios 1.7


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> *Can somebody help me please?*
> im trying to overclock my fx 8320,
> the situation is like this,
> i set the multiplier to x21 and vcore to 1.3875
> after several mins on prime 95
> the multiplier automatically goes down to x7
> i turned off already the
> c n q
> cpu throttle
> apn
> and turbo core
> do you know how to solve it?
> thanks!
> mobo is asrock 970 extreme 3 bios 1.7


Looks like something is getting hot and its throttling down. What temps are you getting?


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> Looks like something is getting hot and its throttling down. What temps are you getting?


below 50 deg C sir,


----------



## giooliva

i want it stable at 4.5ghz im using antec 620 close loop cooler, can u help me sir?
asrock 970 extreme 3 - vishera 8320 - fsp aurum 750w modular

can you tell me what did i need to turn on and turn off? especially LLC? in my mobo the choices are only turn on and off?

give me some settings to try to run 4.5ghz stable? or even 4.3ghz stable ty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> heres something that I couldn't do with the GD65 its not stable but at least I could boot into windows


meh anyone can boot into windows







can't they? 5ghz on 1.44 haha


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> meh anyone can boot into windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't they? 5ghz on 1.44 haha


HEH touche.. but still made me happy.. i could get on the interwebz too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still got a ways to go to catch my MSI tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2599647


yeah yeah.. cooling cooling.

this is why I posted specifically GD65


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HEH touche.. but still made me happy.. i could get on the interwebz too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah.. cooling cooling.
> this is why I posted specifically GD65


Ye thats whats holding me back is the cooling lol. Got as far as i can to 4.8 on air i could maybe go 4.9 and just stay on gaming but IBT takes me over 62oC at that clock to 64







so close yet so far









I can game all day and night and still not go over 45oc on 4.8 lol thats makes me wonder if i could hit 4.9 and stay on gaming


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> hope someone could help me here, still a newbie on overclocking
> 
> I want it stable at 4.5ghz im using antec 620 close loop cooler, can u help me sir?
> asrock 970 extreme 3 - vishera 8320 - fsp aurum 750w modular
> 
> can you tell me what did i need to turn on and turn off? especially LLC? in my mobo the choices are only turn on and off?
> 
> give me some settings to try to run 4.5ghz stable? or even 4.3ghz stable ty


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ye thats whats holding me back is the cooling lol. Got as far as i can to 4.8 on air i could maybe go 4.9 and just stay on gaming but IBT takes me over 62oC at that clock to 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so close yet so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can game all day and night and still not go over 45oc on 4.8 lol thats makes me wonder if i could hit 4.9 and stay on gaming


yeah I highly doubt that when you game you use more than 70% of the CPU im trying to find my 120mm fans and zip them up to my Heat sink to see if that helps


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> i want it stable at 4.5ghz im using antec 620 close loop cooler, can u help me sir?
> asrock 970 extreme 3 - vishera 8320 - fsp aurum 750w modular
> can you tell me what did i need to turn on and turn off? especially LLC? in my mobo the choices are only turn on and off?
> give me some settings to try to run 4.5ghz stable? or even 4.3ghz stable ty


The voltage regulators get hot (4 + 1 phase). Cool them down. An 80mm fan will do the job


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah I highly doubt that when you game you use more than 70% of the CPU im trying to find my 120mm fans and zip them up to my Heat sink to see if that helps


Thats what i thought about doing but on the cooler website it said not to add another fan on the end as it could impact performance

Theres 120mm pushing air in and a 140mm in the middle with room for a 120mm on the end near the exhaust. What im thinking is that with having 140mm in the middle pushing air through if the extra 120mm could cope pulling the air out


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> The voltage regulators get hot (4 + 1 phase). Cool them down. An 80mm fan will do the job


do you think sir thats only the problem i thought that there's something wrong on my bios settings?

btw what is the safe temp guys? thank you in advance


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HEH touche.. but still made me happy.. i could get on the interwebz too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah.. cooling cooling.
> this is why I posted specifically GD65


Hehe, I'm glad you have a sense of humor about it. Good natured competition is one of the foundations of this site, and a big part of why I spend time here.
Seems like every time I post something I am kinda proud of here , one of the big dogs jumps out of the weeds and serves me a big ol' slice of humble pie







. Makes it fun and challenging for me.


----------



## bios0110

madbrain, it is also my opinion that Prime95 is much more useful. The reason I told you to run ITB is only to generate heat. That seems to be the common consensus (that it heats well). It is not as good as Prime95 at catching stability issues (as you have said). This is why I said to run Prime95 after IBT (or any heat gen soft).

Personally I run Prime95 FFT to make heat (this test CPU alone for stability). Causes enough heat. Then if that is stable blend with Prime95 (this also tests ram).

There is always some psychology with overclocking. Some people are so desperate for an extra few hundred Mhz that they will subconsciously avoid tests that they know they will fail. Other feel that the system isn't stable unless it runs at full throttle for one week. To each his own. I think that Prime95 for 12hrs is the minimum proof for stability.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> do you think sir thats only the problem i thought that there's something wrong on my bios settings?
> btw what is the safe temp guys? thank you in advance


That would be my suspicion too,that the vrms are getting hot . Place a fan so it blows directly on them and see if you have better luck.
In the past i have seen huge drops in temps just by doing this. In one instance , I was overclocking an IGP for a competition on HWBOT, and the thing got to 95 C







. So i opened the case and placed a regular house fan so it blew onto it. If i remember correctly it dropped 20C just by doing that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> do you think sir thats only the problem i thought that there's something wrong on my bios settings?
> btw what is the safe temp guys? thank you in advance


The safe core temp is 62oC but is it wise to overclock the 8320 so much on that board. I personally wouldnt. thats just my opinion. I had a similar board but i bought a new one because it was only a 4 + 1 phase.

If you do decide to go ahead with the overclock then turn off cool n quiet, apm c6 state etc.


----------



## cssorkinman

Having a lot of fun with the Vish, but It has it's work cut out for it in order to beat my 960 T as my favorite. Pay special attention to the voltage here, and it was on an MSI no LLC


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ye thats whats holding me back is the cooling lol. Got as far as i can to 4.8 on air i could maybe go 4.9 and just stay on gaming but IBT takes me over 62oC at that clock to 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so close yet so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can game all day and night and still not go over 45oc on 4.8 lol thats makes me wonder if i could hit 4.9 and stay on gaming


Yeah I have 2 80mm fans that do push pull.. but the airflow is ok at best.. thats why i was thinking about strapping more fans on so I can get more airflow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hehe, I'm glad you have a sense of humor about it. Good natured competition is one of the foundations of this site, and a big part of why I spend time here.
> Seems like every time I post something I am kinda proud of here , one of the big dogs jumps out of the weeds and serves me a big ol' slice of humble pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Makes it fun and challenging for me.


of course there is no reason to get mad at something like that. It could be that im just not good with OC's on MSI but my issue was just crazy apparent swapping from ASUS to MSI at least in the case. im just pleased that there are people that can serve me up lol makes me better


----------



## giooliva

guys and update, i already tried to cool my 4+1 phase nothing happens multiplier auto downclocks to x7?

what did i need to turn off and turn on a asrock 970 extreme 3 motherboard thanks!? a 4.3ghz stable for me would be good,


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> guys and update, i already tried to cool my 4+1 phase nothing happens multiplier auto downclocks to x7?
> what did i need to turn off and turn on a asrock 970 extreme 3 motherboard thanks!? a 4.3ghz stable for me would be good,


Could you put your systems components into your signature. It's a big help for those trying to assist you









I would double check bios to make sure that C&Q isn't on, It's exhibiting the same behavior that it would if it was accidentally left on ( same multi i get).
Is the socket temp ok?
I have the 990fx extreme 3 but I'm not sure how close it is to your board in terms of bios settings.


----------



## giooliva

Guys please help me, i already tried to cool the 4+1 phase and nothing happen,

when running prime 95
multiplier goes back to x7 and after few seconds get back to x21 ?

fx 8320-200 x 21 1.3875 v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> guys and update, i already tried to cool my 4+1 phase nothing happens multiplier auto downclocks to x7?
> what did i need to turn off and turn on a asrock 970 extreme 3 motherboard thanks!? a 4.3ghz stable for me would be good,


i already said turn off cool n quiet c6 state apm etc.

Im not sure how the llc would work on your board or if it will be any good. You could try with it turned on or off.

Next you would want to turn the multiplier up only.

start at 20x multi on a 200 bus. this will net you a 4ghz clock. you can leave the voltages on auto for now.

if this is stable then you can up the multi bit by bit until you hit the 4.3 ghz oc u want.

Then you will want to note what the voltage is in cpu id. Then you can work on getting the vcore down a bit by setting the values in bios. If it becomes unstable then just up the vcore a notch or two.


----------



## giooliva

i already turned of cool and quiet and all the stuffs

based on prime 95 it is stable but still it automatically drops the multiplier to 7 that resulting to 1.4ghz, . i feel frustrated now. because it automatically drop the multiplier and i dont know why


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> i already turned of cool and quiet and all the stuffs
> based on prime 95 it is stable but still it automatically drops the multiplier to 7 that resulting to 1.4ghz, . i feel frustrated now. because it automatically drop the multiplier and i dont know why


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Could you put your systems components into your signature. It's a big help for those trying to assist you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the socket temp ok?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> i already turned of cool and quiet and all the stuffs
> based on prime 95 it is stable but still it automatically drops the multiplier to 7 that resulting to 1.4ghz, . i feel frustrated now. because it automatically drop the multiplier and i dont know why


Have you tried putting more vcore on and see if it still happens?

Another thing are temps are getting too high somewhere like someone else said and its downclocking to compensate. Though you say its only 50+oC(can't remember exact)

If that doesn't solve it, It could be your board, and its not very good at OC'ing though im not experienced enough to say this with any conviction.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> If you could find a M5A99FX EVO 2.0, it's been getting really good results and is reasonably priced as well. (It's almost identical to the PRO version.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=18675312
> it's even more expensive than my ivybridge board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dunno how it's priced elsewhere)
> they got everything I want in stock. asrock extreme 4 it is then. please encourage/stop me from buying this board. TIA


Oh I was referring to the M5A99FX EVO 2.0. This one you posted is the PRO version which is more expensive.
The only thing that would deter me from getting the Asrock board is that the LLC works backwards.
Low ='s Ultra or something like that, but not really a deal breaker.


----------



## giooliva

another observations multiplier and vcore goes down when having a cpu load only, it doesn't drop when at idle


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Oh I was referring to the M5A99FX EVO 2.0. This one you posted is the PRO version which is more expensive.
> The only thing that would deter me from getting the Asrock board is that the LLC works backwards.
> Low ='s Ultra or something like that, but not really a deal breaker.


How is ur FX Pro R2.0 holding up? Is it really a poor man's Saber?
I mean, are u able to get at least 4.8Ghz stable on ur 8350?
* Hopes u hit 5Ghz +


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> Have you tried putting more vcore on and see if it still happens?
> 
> Another thing are temps are getting too high somewhere like someone else said and its downclocking to compensate. Though you say its only 50+oC(can't remember exact)
> 
> If that doesn't solve it, It could be your board, though im not experienced enough to say this with any conviction.


i tried to ramp up the vcore two more ticks, 55 deg is the average temp at prime95,

another things is it doesn't downclock when im at idle,


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> how about this is this better than the extreme 4?
> Asus M5A88 V EVO
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=10922390
> 8+1 power phase. about 5USD cheaper than the extreme 4. what do you guys say? I'm planning to buy the system in a few hours
> Asrock Extreme 4
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=21075738
> dun care about features. what I want is OC performance. anything lower than 4.5ghz I would consider a failure (a reasonable expectation right?)


I'm not sure 4.50 is reasonable yet. On that ASRock board you linked, it took me 1.500V to get stable even at 4.30.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> i tried to ramp up the vcore two more ticks, 55 deg is the average temp at prime95,
> another things is it doesn't downclock when im at idle,


then surely your board is getting hot somewhere and its downclocking. This is the only reason i can think of, though ive not been overclocking long but ive read enough to get by lol.

Maybe some of the others will know but im sorry to say im stumped.









Bios updated to latest version?


----------



## giooliva

Any asrock users there? that knows why my oc automatically drop multiplier when running prime 95 to x7? and when i turned on the cool and quiet and reset all the bios settings to default it seems that cool and quiet is not working its not downclocking anymore??


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Any asrock users there? that knows why my oc automatically drop multiplier when running prime 95 to x7? and when i turned on the cool and quiet and reset all the bios settings to default it seems that cool and quiet is not working its not downclocking anymore??


You should install HWMonitor. I believe for that board TMP2 is stil the VRM temps. It really sounds like the VRM Protection is kicking in. (to stop them from burning up it throttles the CPU)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> How is ur FX Pro R2.0 holding up? Is it really a poor man's Saber?
> I mean, are u able to get at least 4.8Ghz stable on ur 8350?
> * Hopes u hit 5Ghz +


The Sabertooth is a better board:
- 8 + 2 Digi VRM control vs 6 + 2 Digi
- Ceramix on the Board Heatsinks

The best I've done so far on Air is, 4.5Ghz IBT Stable @ 52 Celsius 1.356v. Gertruud has the EVO version (1 step down), which he's been getting really good results on with Air, 4.7 I believe.

Once I get the hang of all the settings on this board, I have enough headroom (voltage and temps wise) to maybe sit at 4.8Ghz on Air. (IBT temps would probably be over 62 C though)

So IMO - The M5A99FX EVO 2.0 is the poor mans Sabertooth, overclock wise, as the PRO version has nothing more to offer than the EVO in that regard.


----------



## giooliva

i already installed the hwmonitor sir? any ideas?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You should install HWMonitor. I believe for that board TMP2 is stil the VRM temps. It really sounds like the VRM Protection is kicking in. (to stop them from burning up it throttles the CPU)
> The Sabertooth is a better board:
> - 8 + 2 Digi VRM control vs 6 + 2 Digi
> - Ceramix on the Board Heatsinks
> The best I've done so far on Air is, 4.5Ghz IBT Stable @ 52 Celsius 1.356v. Gertruud has the EVO version (1 step down), which he's been getting really good results on with Air, 4.7 I believe.
> Once I get the hang of all the settings on this board, I have enough headroom (voltage and temps wise) to maybe sit at 4.8Ghz on Air. (IBT temps would probably be over 62 C though)
> So IMO - The M5A99FX EVO 2.0 is the poor mans Sabertooth, overclock wise, as the PRO version has nothing more to offer than the EVO in that regard.


I'm at 4.8 now i changed air cooler lol. i just havent updated the database. Ill do that soon


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> i tried to ramp up the vcore two more ticks, 55 deg is the average temp at prime95,
> another things is it doesn't downclock when im at idle,


Did you turn the APM off? that automatically adjust the power distribution on all cores to even them out and make them stable but the downside is underclocking some cores.


----------



## MazzleDazzled

For thoose of you who use IBT, do you run it just on standard for 10-20 passes or at another setting. Thanks.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masztalja*
> 
> For thoose of you who use IBT, do you run it just on standard for 10-20 passes or at another setting. Thanks.


I do a quick standard 20 runs for stability and temps. then if they pass i run it on very high for 20 runs for added measure


----------



## giooliva

i already turned off all the protection/application and sitll its downclocking the oc stable but it is downclocking


----------



## giooliva

do you think formatting my whole cpu would help? maybe this is a software issue or protection issues?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> do you think formatting my whole cpu would help? maybe this is a software issue or protection issues?


End of the day if im truthful i really think its a board issue and you are not going to get a very good overclock on these chips. 4+1 phase isnt great for overclocking.

I maybe wrong but you say you have disabled every power saving option there is. So that leaves one option and your board isnt great for overclocking.

I wouldnt think its a software issue i just think your board is your limitation here.

Take it how you will and i dont mean to offend here.

Lets see what you have posted before:

1. You have disabled all power saving settings eg cool n quiet c6 state apm
2. You have put a fan on the vrm to cool it.
3 you have put more vcore through the chip

I highly doubt it would be your psu so that leaves one culprit and thats the board


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> End of the day if im truthful i really think its a board issue and you are not going to get a very good overclock on these chips. 4+1 phase isnt great for overclocking.
> 
> I maybe wrong but you say you have disabled every power saving option there is. So that leaves one option and your board isnt great for overclocking.
> 
> I wouldnt think its a software issue i just think your board is your limitation here.
> 
> Take it how you will and i dont mean to offend here.


btw honestly i want to get a better board,
but for the mean time i want to have atleast 4ghz on it, i know 4ghz is not that far right? maybe some asrock users would help me here


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> btw honestly i want to get a better board,
> but for the mean time i want to have atleast 4ghz on it, i know 4ghz is not that far right? maybe some asrock users would help me here


any chance you can post bios settings? like a screenshot or something.


----------



## giooliva

guys i found the criminal on this malfunction whenever the temperature goes 51.5 deg it automatically drop the multiplier? anyone know how can i turn off that protection thing?


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Hey guys, i posted this question in the saber club but so far no one has responded and thought since a lot of you have sabers you might know whats up.
> i just built a system for a friend and fired it up. the bios is acting funny. its not scaled to the screen and the only part that shows up is where the mouse is. i installed windows just fine and then updated the bios but it is doing the same thing. This is the R2 version with an 8350 installed. Any ideas on how to fix it or if it has to be RMA'd would be great
> Also like a true friend he wouldn't buy the 8320 i am trying to sell because he wanted the 8350 for better overclocking


At a glance, it sounds like the monitor is not calibrated properly for the resolution the bios is using. Most monitors have an 'auto' button or setting which will recalibrate the scan frequency and screen position for the current resolution. Give that a try first. If that doesn't work, test it with another monitor, just to be sure. If that doesn't work, i'd next try a different video card, and if you still get that problem, THEN I'd consider the mobo RMA.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> I just got my FX-8350 a couple days ago.
> I am running it on a GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo, rev 1.1 with F9 BIOS.
> The cooler is Noctua NH-D14.
> RAM is Corsair Vengeance blue 2x4GB DDR3-1600 . Waiting for my 4x8GB DDR3-1866 for Newegg. Hope they will fit with the Noctua ..
> I'm using a Cooler Master HAF-XM case with a 200mm side fan installed.
> PSU is Raidmax 1200W.
> This build also has the best cable management of any PC I have ever built, considering it has two SSD in RAID, two HD also in RAID, and two GPUs (560 Ti and 9800 GT0. Plus another Sil3132 card for the eSATA enclosures... Really loving the new HAF-XM case.
> Now on to the overclocking part.
> I can OC to 5GHz at 200x25 and increasing just the vcore. Windows boots OK. I can do about a couple minutes of video encoding with no issue.
> But Prime 95 is another story.
> I disabled all the power saving stuff (APM, C1E, C6, etc) to try to stress it. Put Windows in high perf power saving mode also.
> And running P95. At 5 GHz it almost instantly hangs the machine completely. No one has done 5 GHz on air with this chip and I probably won't be the first, so I am not really trying to reach for that high for now.
> At 4.6 GHz, I was able to run about 7 hours, then one thread failed. This is probably longer than I will ever stress my CPU so it is probably stable enough at 4.6 Ghz.
> I have been trying At 4.8 GHz which has been done on air by at least a couple people with the NH-D14 . But having a hard time getting P95 to run for more than about 30 minutes no matter what BIOS settings I try.
> I would appreciate hearing from other 990FXA-UD3 owners with this chip what exact BIOS settings you are using .
> My last attempt was this :
> CPU clock ratio x24 4800
> Northbridge freq auto 2200
> CPB off
> CPU host control auto
> CPU frequency 200
> PCIE clock auto
> 
> HT link width auto
> HT link frequency auto 2600
> DRAM EOCP Disabled
> set memory clock Manual
> memory clock x8 1600
> 
> voltage Manual
> CPU PLL normal 2.5V
> DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
> DDR VTT normal 0.75V
> NB voltage normal 1.10V
> HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
> CPU NB VID normal
> CPU voltage +0.15V 1.4875V
> 
> Load Line Calibration Extreme
> 
> Prime95 fails at 30 mins
> I have tried lower Vcore voltage but usually P95 fails even earlier at 4.8 GHz ....
> Maybe OC with the FSB is the answer with my chip ?
> But I have not been able to increase the FSB even to 225 without getting the mobo completely unstable, to the point of not even getting to the setup menu and having to clear the CMOS pins ...
> It's a PITA having to reset all the other 20+ BIOS no-default settings that are not related to OC, let alone the OC settings.
> If you are using this board with FSB overclock, I would like to know the secret. And yes I know to set PCIE to 100 and lower the HT frequency and memory clocks. Even with the very lowest multipliers that the board will allow (underclocking to 1.5 GHz or so), I could not get FSB of 225 MHz to properly boot...


Although I'm still testing out overclocks with my own new FX-8350, I would already suggest that you might want to use the 'High' LLC setting, as opposed to 'Very High' or 'Extreme'. The reason is that the 'High' setting, at least on Gigabyte boards, will stabilize the voltage at your requested level, but no higher than that, and this is probably the best setting for a cooling-limited situation, especially air-cooling. You air cooler is already being strained to its very limits with the 4.6GHz overclock, so that core failure is probably happening due to a very slight increase in heat build-up that's pushing the core just past its thread failure temp (perhaps the ambient room temp went up a degree or so, who knows). I think the 'Very High' and 'Extreme' settings might work better for those using good water cooling, and who have a little bit of extra cooling margin available if the voltage ramps up slightly under load.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> I just got my FX-8350 a couple days ago.
> I am running it on a GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo, rev 1.1 with F9 BIOS.
> The cooler is Noctua NH-D14.
> RAM is Corsair Vengeance blue 2x4GB DDR3-1600 . Waiting for my 4x8GB DDR3-1866 for Newegg. Hope they will fit with the Noctua ..
> I'm using a Cooler Master HAF-XM case with a 200mm side fan installed.
> PSU is Raidmax 1200W.
> This build also has the best cable management of any PC I have ever built, considering it has two SSD in RAID, two HD also in RAID, and two GPUs (560 Ti and 9800 GT0. Plus another Sil3132 card for the eSATA enclosures... Really loving the new HAF-XM case.
> Now on to the overclocking part.
> I can OC to 5GHz at 200x25 and increasing just the vcore. Windows boots OK. I can do about a couple minutes of video encoding with no issue.
> But Prime 95 is another story.
> I disabled all the power saving stuff (APM, C1E, C6, etc) to try to stress it. Put Windows in high perf power saving mode also.
> And running P95. At 5 GHz it almost instantly hangs the machine completely. No one has done 5 GHz on air with this chip and I probably won't be the first, so I am not really trying to reach for that high for now.
> At 4.6 GHz, I was able to run about 7 hours, then one thread failed. This is probably longer than I will ever stress my CPU so it is probably stable enough at 4.6 Ghz.
> I have been trying At 4.8 GHz which has been done on air by at least a couple people with the NH-D14 . But having a hard time getting P95 to run for more than about 30 minutes no matter what BIOS settings I try.
> I would appreciate hearing from other 990FXA-UD3 owners with this chip what exact BIOS settings you are using .
> My last attempt was this :
> CPU clock ratio x24 4800
> Northbridge freq auto 2200
> CPB off
> CPU host control auto
> CPU frequency 200
> PCIE clock auto
> 
> HT link width auto
> HT link frequency auto 2600
> DRAM EOCP Disabled
> set memory clock Manual
> memory clock x8 1600
> 
> voltage Manual
> CPU PLL normal 2.5V
> DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
> DDR VTT normal 0.75V
> NB voltage normal 1.10V
> HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
> CPU NB VID normal
> CPU voltage +0.15V 1.4875V
> 
> Load Line Calibration Extreme
> 
> Prime95 fails at 30 mins
> I have tried lower Vcore voltage but usually P95 fails even earlier at 4.8 GHz ....
> Maybe OC with the FSB is the answer with my chip ?
> But I have not been able to increase the FSB even to 225 without getting the mobo completely unstable, to the point of not even getting to the setup menu and having to clear the CMOS pins ...
> It's a PITA having to reset all the other 20+ BIOS no-default settings that are not related to OC, let alone the OC settings.
> If you are using this board with FSB overclock, I would like to know the secret. And yes I know to set PCIE to 100 and lower the HT frequency and memory clocks. Even with the very lowest multipliers that the board will allow (underclocking to 1.5 GHz or so), I could not get FSB of 225 MHz to properly boot...


Lol stable enough... if you aren't stable at 4.6 what makes you think you will be stable at 4.8? I don't mean to be snide but stability is either a yes or no, no kinda's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Although I'm still testing out overclocks with my own new FX-8350, I would already suggest that you might want to use the 'High' LLC setting, as opposed to 'Very High' or 'Extreme'. The reason is that the 'High' setting, at least on Gigabyte boards, will stabilize the voltage at your requested level, but no higher than that, and this is probably the best setting for a cooling-limited situation, especially air-cooling. You air cooler is already being strained to its very limits with the 4.6GHz overclock, so that core failure is probably happening due to a very slight increase in heat build-up that's pushing the core just past its thread failure temp (perhaps the ambient room temp went up a degree or so, who knows). I think the 'Very High' and 'Extreme' settings might work better for those using good water cooling, and who have a little bit of extra cooling margin available if the voltage ramps up slightly under load.
> Just my thoughts.


agreed


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I seem to have mostly solved the problem with my mobo eventually throttling under full load! (Also, remind me to never again accidentally disable USB support in BIOS. Good thing I still have PS2 peripherals around...)
> CPU-Z Validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8320
> Asus M5A99X EVO R1.xx (BIOS Version 1604)
> Cooling: Corsair H100i (but fans plugged into motherboard and running at 60% due to Corsair Link's incompatibility with Windows 8, separate fan controller arriving soon)
> *Settings:*
> vCore: 1.45v
> Multiplier: x24
> Memory: 1600 MHz, 8-8-8-24 1T
> CPU-NB: 2400 MHz
> HT Link: 2200 MHz
> Power-related settings, except for C&Q: disabled
> CPU LLC: Ultra High
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU VDDA: 2.7v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v


must try your set up. i also have 8320 but i only over clocked to 4100 with H100


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> do you think sir thats only the problem i thought that there's something wrong on my bios settings?
> btw what is the safe temp guys? thank you in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> i tried to ramp up the vcore two more ticks, 55 deg is the average temp at prime95,
> another things is it doesn't downclock when im at idle,


I have that motherboard in my wives machine, and I do not see an option to change throttling temps in the bios immediately. You may have to find something else, I'm not sure.


----------



## Workhorse10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> *Can somebody help me please?*
> im trying to overclock my fx 8320,
> the situation is like this,
> i set the multiplier to x21 and vcore to 1.3875
> after several mins on prime 95
> the multiplier automatically goes down to x7
> i turned off already the
> c n q
> cpu throttle
> apn
> and turbo core
> do you know how to solve it?
> thanks!
> mobo is asrock 970 extreme 3 bios 1.7


I have the same prob on a giga fxa-ud3. Temps are low cpu 47 nb 68


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Workhorse10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> *Can somebody help me please?*
> im trying to overclock my fx 8320,
> the situation is like this,
> i set the multiplier to x21 and vcore to 1.3875
> after several mins on prime 95
> the multiplier automatically goes down to x7
> i turned off already the
> c n q
> cpu throttle
> apn
> and turbo core
> do you know how to solve it?
> thanks!
> mobo is asrock 970 extreme 3 bios 1.7
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same prob on a giga fxa-ud3. Temps are low cpu 47 nb 68
Click to expand...

68 is getting toasty. It might be starting to throttle for protection


----------



## Workhorse10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> 68 is getting toasty. It might be starting to throttle for protection


I thought NB temps could get into the 70's with no prob?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I do a quick standard 20 runs for stability and temps. then if they pass i run it on very high for 20 runs for added measure


Every one has their own preference, but If I were to do only 10 runs IBT I would do them very high and if it passes you can quit or give it an additional longer run of 20 times at standard.


----------



## os2wiz

d


----------



## Krahe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, few things.
> 1: Prime is a PITA, try Intel Burn Test and OCCT.
> 2: BIOS F9 managed to mess up LLC. If you would like to try it, I have a copy of the F9e BIOS where it does work.
> 3: Sorry to say it, but Giga is kinda iffy on the whole FSB thing. I think one guy with a UD5 got a FSB clock to work, otherwise Giga has been pretty much all-multi.
> 4: Dunno if you're giving the board enough time, but a failed OC at POST, it'll reboot with "stock" on it's own and give you a heads up after 20 seconds. Also, when you have the settings you want, press F11 on the BIOS "home" screen, and save your profile. You can save up to 8 different setting profiles. When you need to get them back, press F12, and chose the profile.
> Lets see, settings...
> FSB: 200
> CPU: 5000Mhz (x25)
> NB: 2200Mhz (x11)
> HT: 2600Mhz (x13)
> PCI-e: 100
> RAM: 1600 (x8)
> RAM timings: 10-10-10-27 1T
> vCore: 1.5v
> CPU/NB: 1.2v (stock)
> NB: 1.1v (stock)
> HT: 1.2v (stock)
> NB/HT/PCI-e PLL: 1.8v (stock)
> CPU PLL: 2.695v
> RAM: 1.515v (theres some vdroop, the extra .015 compensates for it)
> HT link width: 16-bit
> LLC: High
> Turbo: Off
> C'n'Q: On
> APM: Off
> C1E: Off
> C6: Off
> AMD-V: On
> IOMMU: On
> Want something more complete, I'll give you a copy of my BIOS, and you'll get my profiles with it.
> Any other questions?


Will pm you my email address KyadCK and give your profile and bios a try, at this stage I think its my PSU holding me back, 4 year old coolmaster 850w that has served me well but in this build I'm running 12 x 120mm fans as well as dual pumps, so might be cutting it fine.


----------



## m0bius

So, I've given up on p95 completely. I started LinX when I left for work, and it passed ~7hours using 6GB of ram, I turned on P95 when I got home, and it failed in 3 minutes...

OCCT also passed the OC, and this has also been 100% stable, it's never crashed anything other than P95, which was only a worker failing, and I hear of people using AMD Overdrive. Does Overdrive work well? I'm so used to P95 I just want to make sure that I cover all bases now that I'm not using it.


----------



## Stoffie

Hi Guys

For your interest I have done some research on 8350 and crossfire

http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu


----------



## bios0110

If you can only run p95 for 3min then your system is not stable. An application that doesn't perform floating point operations isn't going to have rounding errors. Many apps don't even bother to check that the calculation is correct. Most tests have the purpose to heat the cpu and the idea is that the PC will either lock up or crash. That is a bad assumption. It could also be that the calculations are not correct but the PC does not freeze up or crash. So you need to know what success means.


----------



## Stoffie

AMD Overdrive is very good for stability testing

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/amd-overdrive/pages/overview.aspx


----------



## bmgjet

Came across something strange last night.
If I run 2 copys of prime with only 4 threads each its sweet and set it so it only uses 1 core per modual. Lasted 12 hours before I stopped it.
Other wise running 8 threads in 1 copy it starts dropping cores after awhile.
Normally core 7 first.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Came across something strange last night.
> If I run 2 copys of prime with only 4 threads each its sweet and set it so it only uses 1 core per modual. Lasted 12 hours before I stopped it.
> Other wise running 8 threads in 1 copy it starts dropping cores after awhile.
> Normally core 7 first.


i would put my money that not all the cores are getting 100% taxed when doing that


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi everyone,

After updating to the latest version of HWINFO32, I've found it reporting a new thermal sensor, on the mobo (I'm using the 990FXA-UD3). It's called CPU and it seems a lot more accurate than either the socket temp or the core temp, in that it is very close to the core temp under load (usually the same or 0.5C difference) but does not drop to insane values like 12C in idle, but stays somewhere at a believable 35C. This would make the sensor very valuable if proven to be accurate I guess, but more of you guys can try if out if you want and let me know what you think. I have no idea what it does on other boards 

Here's a screenshot:


RED is the Core temp as reported by the CPU sensor
BLUE is the socket temp that I've been reading so far on the mobo
GREEN is the new temp that was not present in any monitoring program so far.. and that seems really accurate.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Here is my 24/7 clock for 5ghz if any is interested. 

The only thing I did was disable, all power saving features, all llc to max expect cpu llc to ultra. The only voltage I changed was cpu.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> So, I've given up on p95 completely. I started LinX when I left for work, and it passed ~7hours using 6GB of ram, I turned on P95 when I got home, and it failed in 3 minutes...
> 
> OCCT also passed the OC, and this has also been 100% stable, it's never crashed anything other than P95, which was only a worker failing, and I hear of people using AMD Overdrive. Does Overdrive work well? I'm so used to P95 I just want to make sure that I cover all bases now that I'm not using it.


It's a test, make of it what you will. I do not find Overdrive as thorough as, say, IBT, but that doesn't mean it isn't good. And you can chose what cores to push, what to push them with (Floating, Integer, etc). It's a fairly versatile program.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Workhorse10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> 68 is getting toasty. It might be starting to throttle for protection
> 
> 
> 
> I thought NB temps could get into the 70's with no prob?
Click to expand...

They can, but sometimes it pays to be careful. Ph IIs had a "max" temp of 62C, that didn't stop them from becoming unstable over 55C sometimes. AMD loves the cold. The lower that number is, the better, both for stability and scaling. No reason this couldn't apply to other things made by AMD, such as chipsets.


----------



## Castaa

It might not be the right thread since this is an owner's thread but Amazon has the *FX-8320 on sale for $166* right now:

http://www.amazon.com/AMD-FX-Series-Eight-Core-Processor-FD8320FRHKBOX/dp/B009O7YU56


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well i see it as this way. For my 8350 OC of 4.8 at 1.428vcore IBT after 20 runs on very high say its stable and OCCT i can run for as long as i like with no problems. Then i go into prime95 and after awhile one of the cores fail. To get prime to run for as long as the other 2 i need to put more vcore into the chip. Its not by much for me but it does need increasing
> End of the day which software would you trust to say its stable. When IBT and OCCT say its stable and i can game all day encode a few videos with no problems at all or do i go with prime95 that says its unstable and bump up the vcore,
> For me IBT does run hotter than prime95. IBT and OCCT seem to run at the same temps and prime runs a bit cooler not much but it does runa bit cooler. So the claim by the author of ibt is probably justified at least for me.


As I have said before in this thread, IBT can do 10 passes on my box at 5 GHz on air, when Prime 95 BSODs immediately after startup.
BSODs should never happen with any program if the system is stable. You can't blame any bug in Prime95 for a BSOD. A BSOD is simply proof that the box is unstable. IBT is at best misleading, at worst useless. I fail to see the value in using it.

That said, I'm not ruling out some problem with Prime95.
I did the following run last night :

CPU clock ratio X18.5 4440
Northbridge freq x8 1920
CPB off
CPU host control auto
CPU frequency 240
PCIE clock 100

HT link width auto
HT link frequency x10 2400
DRAM EOCP Disabled
set memory clock Manual
memory clock X6.66 1599

voltage auto
CPU PLL normal 2.5V
DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
DDR VTT normal 0.75V
NB voltage normal 1.10V
HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
CPU NB VID normal
CPU voltage +0.05V 1.3875V

Load Line Calibration Extreme

BIOS boot OK
Windows boot OK
IBT

max temp 51°C

Prime 95 failed at 52 minutes

4.44 GHz is not much of an overclock at all, and I'm using a big case with all the fans installed and a fancy air cooler - NH-D14.
I am surprised that Prime95 lasted only this long.

FYI, the "max temp" I'm recording is from the CPU under HWmon.

I'm not sure if I should be recording some other value. The TMPIN2 motherboard sensor, which I believe corresponds to the CPU socket, got a max temp of 62°C.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> As I have said before in this thread, IBT can do 10 passes on my box at 5 GHz on air, when Prime 95 BSODs immediately after startup.
> BSODs should never happen with any program if the system is stable. You can't blame any bug in Prime95 for a BSOD. A BSOD is simply proof that the box is unstable. IBT is at best misleading, at worst useless. I fail to see the value in using it.
> That said, I'm not ruling out some problem with Prime95.
> I did the following run last night :
> CPU clock ratio X18.5 4440
> Northbridge freq x8 1920
> CPB off
> CPU host control auto
> CPU frequency 240
> PCIE clock 100
> 
> HT link width auto
> HT link frequency x10 2400
> DRAM EOCP Disabled
> set memory clock Manual
> memory clock X6.66 1599
> 
> voltage auto
> CPU PLL normal 2.5V
> DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
> DDR VTT normal 0.75V
> NB voltage normal 1.10V
> HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
> CPU NB VID normal
> CPU voltage +0.05V 1.3875V
> 
> Load Line Calibration Extreme
> 
> BIOS boot OK
> Windows boot OK
> IBT
> 
> max temp 51°C
> 
> Prime 95 failed at 52 minutes
> 4.44 GHz is not much of an overclock at all, and I'm using a big case with all the fans installed and a fancy air cooler - NH-D14.
> I am surprised that Prime95 lasted only this long.
> FYI, the "max temp" I'm recording is from the CPU under HWmon.
> I'm not sure if I should be recording some other value. The TMPIN2 motherboard sensor, which I believe corresponds to the CPU socket, got a max temp of 62°C.


sounds like your chip cannot do -ghz, my two cents. need more voltage.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> madbrain, it is also my opinion that Prime95 is much more useful. The reason I told you to run ITB is only to generate heat. That seems to be the common consensus (that it heats well). It is not as good as Prime95 at catching stability issues (as you have said). This is why I said to run Prime95 after IBT (or any heat gen soft).
> Personally I run Prime95 FFT to make heat (this test CPU alone for stability). Causes enough heat. Then if that is stable blend with Prime95 (this also tests ram).
> There is always some psychology with overclocking. Some people are so desperate for an extra few hundred Mhz that they will subconsciously avoid tests that they know they will fail. Other feel that the system isn't stable unless it runs at full throttle for one week. To each his own. I think that Prime95 for 12hrs is the minimum proof for stability.


Thanks.
Yes, when I have OC'ed in the past, I always considered Prime 95 from 12-24 hours to be stable.

In fact I'm typing this message on a Phenom II x6 1055T box OC'ed to 3.78 GHz (14x270) on air in a very tight and very full 12 year old Lian-li PC-60 case ... It has a GA-890GX-UD3H mobo. Also on air, with Hyper 212 cooler. And the biggest fan in the case is 80mm. There are 4 optical drives, one floppy drive (no laughing allowed), card reader, 2 HD, one SSD. And I think almost all the slots are full. And this one is Prime95 stable 24 hours, at least it was back in the spring when I setup the OC.

So ... this FX-8350 in the much bigger HAF-XM case with 1200W PS, only half as many drives, and so many more larger fans, is frustrating me more than a little bit. with the OC . Prime 95 sure doesn't seem to like it.
I have just reverted everything to stock right now, except for the APM, C1E, C6 and CnQ. And going to see if Prime95 lasts 12 hours on it.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Although I'm still testing out overclocks with my own new FX-8350, I would already suggest that you might want to use the 'High' LLC setting, as opposed to 'Very High' or 'Extreme'. The reason is that the 'High' setting, at least on Gigabyte boards, will stabilize the voltage at your requested level, but no higher than that, and this is probably the best setting for a cooling-limited situation, especially air-cooling. You air cooler is already being strained to its very limits with the 4.6GHz overclock, so that core failure is probably happening due to a very slight increase in heat build-up that's pushing the core just past its thread failure temp (perhaps the ambient room temp went up a degree or so, who knows). I think the 'Very High' and 'Extreme' settings might work better for those using good water cooling, and who have a little bit of extra cooling margin available if the voltage ramps up slightly under load.
> Just my thoughts.


Thanks, I will try the LLC high setting next.

Re: the failures I have seen with P95, I thought they were due to high temps at first. But I also seen them happen even in runs when the peak temp was not that high. I wasn't in front of the box to witness when failures happened so I can't say if they coincide with the high temp or not.
Most of the time at high clocks though, I see the failures in prime95 happen almost right away, before the temps have had time to build up.

Because I'm on air I have to keep my voltages relatively low, there is no point trying to get my voltage to 1.5V as I know the heat will build up too much for a 12 hour run for sure...


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Lol stable enough... if you aren't stable at 4.6 what makes you think you will be stable at 4.8? I don't mean to be snide but stability is either a yes or no, no kinda's.


What I meant is that I'm never going to run something at 100% for more than 6 hours in the real world.

So most likely my 4.6 OC was sufficiently stable for my use. But it wouldn't be if I was doing number crunching 24/7.

I would prefer to have a 12-24 hour stable prime95 stable test of course, though.


----------



## AMITAYUS

I hear you brother, I use NCIX all the time and they will match prices. I can call them and when they have it all together I drop in. No hassles, great staff, {Langley, B.C.}


----------



## jprovido

playing around with my two rigs.

i5 3570k + GTX 680 (998USD) vs. FX8320 + GTX 670 (750USD)

i5 3570k + gtx 680


FX8320 + GTX 670 (would've been better if I had a 7970 which is actually cheaper than a gtx 670 from where I'm from)


25% cheaper but only 10% minus the performance. not bad eh









more coming up


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> After updating to the latest version of HWINFO32, I've found it reporting a new thermal sensor, on the mobo (I'm using the 990FXA-UD3). It's called CPU and it seems a lot more accurate than either the socket temp or the core temp, in that it is very close to the core temp under load (usually the same or 0.5C difference) but does not drop to insane values like 12C in idle, but stays somewhere at a believable 35C. This would make the sensor very valuable if proven to be accurate I guess, but more of you guys can try if out if you want and let me know what you think. I have no idea what it does on other boards
> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> RED is the Core temp as reported by the CPU sensor
> BLUE is the socket temp that I've been reading so far on the mobo
> GREEN is the new temp that was not present in any monitoring program so far.. and that seems really accurate.


I downloaded hwinfo64 and tested it on my 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 .
I like the program, but I don't really see anything new.

The green CPU sensor you outlined is the same as what I see in CPUID Hwmon under "TMPIN1" .
Just under a different name.

The blue one is TMPIN2 .

The red one is the same as the CPU temp in hwmon also, except the version of HWmon I have (build 135) shows separate temp for each core, and HWinfo64 just shows one temp.
For the most part when running stress/stability tests, the individual core temps are very close, but sometimes they are off by about 1°C.
I believe later builds of HWmon was changed to show just one CPU temp instead of per-core.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Here is my 24/7 clock for 5ghz if any is interested.
> The only thing I did was disable, all power saving features, all llc to max expect cpu llc to ultra. The only voltage I changed was cpu.


What kind of cooling do you use ? Does prime95 run 24/7 also?


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> sounds like your chip cannot do -ghz, my two cents. need more voltage.


Sorry, I didn't quite follow that. Cannot do -ghz ?
You may be right it needs more voltage, I was just bumping it up a little bit to keep temps low.
Still, the chip is supposed to do 4.2 with CPB and stock voltage which is 1.3375, so I would think it would work at 4.4 at 1.38, but I guess not.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> playing around with my two rigs.
> i5 3570k + GTX 680 (998USD) vs. FX8320 + GTX 670 (750USD)
> i5 3570k + gtx 680
> 
> FX8320 + GTX 670 (would've been better if I had a 7970 which is actually cheaper than a gtx 670 from where I'm from)
> 
> 25% cheaper but only 10% minus the performance. not bad eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more coming up


That's a lot better than it looks. I don't care if a CPU is better at 60+fps, I care how it works at lower FPS. Quite surprised to see FX 8350 hold a higher minimum with a lower end video card, honestly.


----------



## kkehlet

I have a 8350 and I can't wait to see what I can get out of it


----------



## jprovido

that's an FX8320 btw.

the minimum fps was from the start of the benchmark(the switching from loading screen to the actual start of the benchmark). I actually cheated with the i5 3570k I restarted it like 3-4 times just to make it look better. minimum fps doesn't matter at all with this test they only happen when you start the benchmark. both systems barely go below 60fps.

got any benchmarks to request? I can do 3dmark11, vantage, 06, lost planet 2 etc. you guys know any other downloadable game benchmarks I can try


----------



## madbrain

Kyadck,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, few things.
> 1: Prime is a PITA, try Intel Burn Test and OCCT.


Yes, sure seems Prime95 is a PITA. However I am inclined to trust that if it passes, the system is stable.
Not completely sure I'm ready to say all Prim95 failures with the FX are stability related. But I'm running it with stock settings (minus all power saving stuff) just to see how it does.
I will download OCCT also.
Quote:


> 2: BIOS F9 managed to mess up LLC. If you would like to try it, I have a copy of the F9e BIOS where it does work.


In what way is the LLC messed up in F9 ?
I would prefer to get my BIOS from Gigabyte as I have messed up boards before and it's very painful.
I'm running an FX-8350 though so I don't think I can go to older BIOS than F9.
Quote:


> 3: Sorry to say it, but Giga is kinda iffy on the whole FSB thing. I think one guy with a UD5 got a FSB clock to work, otherwise Giga has been pretty much all-multi.


Well, I have made some progress with the FSB OC. It's all OK with IBT. But that's just too short of a test.
With prime95 it still failed at 240 or 260 FSB. I haven't been able to go to 280 or 300 FSB, but apparently some people have run it according to the first page of this thread. Though maybe not with the Gigabyte mobo.
Quote:


> 4: Dunno if you're giving the board enough time, but a failed OC at POST, it'll reboot with "stock" on it's own and give you a heads up after 20 seconds. Also, when you have the settings you want, press F11 on the BIOS "home" screen, and save your profile. You can save up to 8 different setting profiles. When you need to get them back, press F12, and chose the profile.


I'm giving it plenty of time. Even power it down unplug the PSU from the wall for some time, until all power is gone. But sometimes it just won't come back if the BIOS settings are too messed up. A few times when I messed up the settings, it kept rebooting itself, I would hear the fans come on full speed for a short time. But never got to beeping or displaying anything. Those times the only thing that works is the screwdriver to reset the CMOS.
Quote:


> Lets see, settings...
> FSB: 200
> CPU: 5000Mhz (x25)
> NB: 2200Mhz (x11)
> HT: 2600Mhz (x13)
> PCI-e: 100
> RAM: 1600 (x8)
> RAM timings: 10-10-10-27 1T
> vCore: 1.5v


Thanks.
What kind of cooler are you using ?
1.5V seems a bit high for my air.
Though your settings do work and let me boot windows. Just can't run P95 stable with them.
My RAM timings are 9-9-9-24 as per Corsair.
Quote:


> CPU PLL: 2.695v
> RAM: 1.515v (theres some vdroop, the extra .015 compensates for it)
> LLC: High


OK, will play with those 3.
Quote:


> Turbo: Off
> C'n'Q: On
> APM: Off
> C1E: Off
> C6: Off


Why do you keep the CnQ on but turn off all the other power saving features ?
For OC testing don't you want to have all power saving features off ?
Quote:


> Want something more complete, I'll give you a copy of my BIOS, and you'll get my profiles with it.
> Any other questions?


This was what I was looking for, thank you !


----------



## Tman5293

Can I join early? I just ordered an 8350 that should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> that's an FX8320 btw.
> 
> the minimum fps was from the start of the benchmark(the switching from loading screen to the actual start of the benchmark). I actually cheated with the i5 3570k I restarted it like 3-4 times just to make it look better. minimum fps doesn't matter at all with this test they only happen when you start the benchmark. both systems barely go below 60fps.
> 
> got any benchmarks to request? I can do 3dmark11, vantage, 06, lost planet 2 etc. you guys know any other downloadable game benchmarks I can try


I was just typing the same thing and you beat me to it. The min frame is worthless. If you notice while it's running, that low frame shows up immediately and nowhere else in the bench does it come remotely close to that frame rate.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> that's an FX8320 btw.
> 
> the minimum fps was from the start of the benchmark(the switching from loading screen to the actual start of the benchmark). I actually cheated with the i5 3570k I restarted it like 3-4 times just to make it look better. minimum fps doesn't matter at all with this test they only happen when you start the benchmark. both systems barely go below 60fps.
> 
> got any benchmarks to request? I can do 3dmark11, vantage, 06, lost planet 2 etc. you guys know any other downloadable game benchmarks I can try


I was just typing the same thing and you beat me to it. The min frame is worthless. If you notice while it's running, that low frame shows up immediately and nowhere else in the bench does it come remotely close to that frame rate.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> that's an FX8320 btw.
> 
> the minimum fps was from the start of the benchmark(the switching from loading screen to the actual start of the benchmark). I actually cheated with the i5 3570k I restarted it like 3-4 times just to make it look better. minimum fps doesn't matter at all with this test they only happen when you start the benchmark. both systems barely go below 60fps.
> 
> got any benchmarks to request? I can do 3dmark11, vantage, 06, lost planet 2 etc. you guys know any other downloadable game benchmarks I can try


I was just typing the same thing and you beat me to it. The min frame is worthless. If you notice while it's running, that low frame shows up immediately and nowhere else in the bench does it come remotely close to that frame rate.


----------



## Workhorse10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a test, make of it what you will. I do not find Overdrive as thorough as, say, IBT, but that doesn't mean it isn't good. And you can chose what cores to push, what to push them with (Floating, Integer, etc). It's a fairly versatile program.
> They can, but sometimes it pays to be careful. Ph IIs had a "max" temp of 62C, that didn't stop them from becoming unstable over 55C sometimes. AMD loves the cold. The lower that number is, the better, both for stability and scaling. No reason this couldn't apply to other things made by AMD, such as chipsets.


LLC on my ud3 seems to like auto. Im at 4.6 on auto and prime is rock solid with volts not moving at all and temps are down.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Kyadck,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, few things.
> 1: Prime is a PITA, try Intel Burn Test and OCCT.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sure seems Prime95 is a PITA. However I am inclined to trust that if it passes, the system is stable.
> Not completely sure I'm ready to say all Prim95 failures with the FX are stability related. But I'm running it with stock settings (minus all power saving stuff) just to see how it does.
> I will download OCCT also.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2: BIOS F9 managed to mess up LLC. If you would like to try it, I have a copy of the F9e BIOS where it does work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way is the LLC messed up in F9 ?
> *I would prefer to get my BIOS from Gigabyte as I have messed up boards before and it's very painful.*
> I'm running an FX-8350 though so I don't think I can go to older BIOS than F9.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3: Sorry to say it, but Giga is kinda iffy on the whole FSB thing. I think one guy with a UD5 got a FSB clock to work, otherwise Giga has been pretty much all-multi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have made some progress with the FSB OC. It's all OK with IBT. But that's just too short of a test.
> With prime95 it still failed at 240 or 260 FSB. I haven't been able to go to 280 or 300 FSB, but apparently some people have run it according to the first page of this thread. Though maybe not with the Gigabyte mobo.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4: Dunno if you're giving the board enough time, but a failed OC at POST, it'll reboot with "stock" on it's own and give you a heads up after 20 seconds. Also, when you have the settings you want, press F11 on the BIOS "home" screen, and save your profile. You can save up to 8 different setting profiles. When you need to get them back, press F12, and chose the profile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm giving it plenty of time. Even power it down unplug the PSU from the wall for some time, until all power is gone. But sometimes it just won't come back if the BIOS settings are too messed up. A few times when I messed up the settings, it kept rebooting itself, I would hear the fans come on full speed for a short time. But never got to beeping or displaying anything. Those times the only thing that works is the screwdriver to reset the CMOS.
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see, settings...
> FSB: 200
> CPU: 5000Mhz (x25)
> NB: 2200Mhz (x11)
> HT: 2600Mhz (x13)
> PCI-e: 100
> RAM: 1600 (x8)
> RAM timings: 10-10-10-27 1T
> vCore: 1.5v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thanks.
> What kind of cooler are you using ?*
> 1.5V seems a bit high for my air.
> Though your settings do work and let me boot windows. Just can't run P95 stable with them.
> My RAM timings are 9-9-9-24 as per Corsair.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU PLL: 2.695v
> RAM: 1.515v (theres some vdroop, the extra .015 compensates for it)
> LLC: High
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, will play with those 3.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo: Off
> C'n'Q: On
> APM: Off
> C1E: Off
> C6: Off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why do you keep the CnQ on but turn off all the other power saving features ?*
> For OC testing don't you want to have all power saving features off ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Want something more complete, I'll give you a copy of my BIOS, and you'll get my profiles with it.
> Any other questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was what I was looking for, thank you !
Click to expand...

You can't get it from Gigabyte, because it's the "experimental" version of the F9 BIOS, it is no longer available.

The full F9 messed up LLC by any setting you chose ends up acting like Ultra High; it adds voltage. This was not the case with F9e where it flatlined the voltage on High as it should. If yours is working fine, then great, but it should work like this when the CPU is under load:

Regular: Allow vDroop
Medium: Allow some vDroop
High: keep voltage at what you set in BIOS
Ultra High: Add some voltage
Extreme: Add more voltage

That sucks. I had to do that while I was messing with RAM before.

However, what I said about profiles stands. Set them, and recall when you have to reset CMOS or your OC fails. 3 key strokes (Del, F12, enter) and you have all your work back.

My cooler is an H100 push/pull with 4 stock Corsair fans on intake. 60% fan for normal use, 100% when I need to really stress it.

I am beyond OC testing, this is my 24/7 clock.

I turned C'n'Q back on, as it is the feature that allows the CPU to throttle down when idle, and I'm interested in saving power and reducing heat when I can, while still retaining the power to get work done when I need it.

Turning it on for normal use is also my last test for stability. It's great that my CPU can now run at 5Ghz, but can it jump between idle, medium and full use stepping without crashing?

@Red

Mu-mu-multi post!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> @Red
> 
> Mu-mu-multi post!


?

I think you're seeing something that I'm not CK

I just refreshed and saw them. Hey, I only subbed once.


----------



## cssorkinman

The site has been wonky for me today, it did that and some other screwy things too


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> playing around with my two rigs.
> i5 3570k + GTX 680 (998USD) vs. FX8320 + GTX 670 (750USD)
> i5 3570k + gtx 680
> 
> FX8320 + GTX 670 (would've been better if I had a 7970 which is actually cheaper than a gtx 670 from where I'm from)
> 
> 25% cheaper but only 10% minus the performance. not bad eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more coming up


you should set it to max.


----------



## ihatelolcats

add me to the list finally








http://valid.canardpc.com/2600264


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can't get it from Gigabyte, because it's the "experimental" version of the F9 BIOS, it is no longer available.


OK, I guess I will wait for the next official one then.
Quote:


> However, what I said about profiles stands. Set them, and recall when you have to reset CMOS or your OC fails. 3 key strokes (Del, F12, enter) and you have all your work back.


Are you saying these profiles will survive a CMOS reset ? That seems counterintuitive. If so, I will try it after my 12 hours of P95 on stock settings finishes.
Quote:


> My cooler is an H100 push/pull with 4 stock Corsair fans on intake. 60% fan for normal use, 100% when I need to really stress it.


OK.
Quote:


> I am beyond OC testing, this is my 24/7 clock.
> I turned C'n'Q back on, as it is the feature that allows the CPU to throttle down when idle, and I'm interested in saving power and reducing heat when I can, while still retaining the power to get work done when I need it.
> Turning it on for normal use is also my last test for stability. It's great that my CPU can now run at 5Ghz, but can it jump between idle, medium and full use stepping without crashing?


I see, that makes sense.
I'm interested in saving power too, but still in the OC testing phase. Once I'm done with it I would like to put all the power saving features back.
That has worked on my Phenom II x6 1055T 3.8 GHz OC and I hope it would work with the FX-8350 too.

Just to clarify, your 5 GHz setup is 24/7 stable with Prime95 or not ?

Edit: what is your CPU peak core temp under stress ?
What about the mobo peak temp (TMPIN1 / TMPIN2 on CPUmon).

My Prime95 on stock settings, has been running for 3 hours with no errors. I will let it stay overnight just to confirm Prime95 is not busted with the FX-8350 chip as some seem to be implying on this forum. The peak vcore is 45°C which seems pretty good to me considering all of the power saving features are disabled.
Voltage range is 1.33 -1.38V - stock is 1.3375V, and LLC is default which is auto.
The TMP0/TMP1/TMP2 mobo sensors peaks are 40/44/57C respectively. I don't see any reason these will get any higher overnight as the ambient temperature will drop.

I could have bought an H100 for not much more than the NH-D14, but am really scared about a leak and killing all the parts one day. With my usual luck, I will be the one to suffer it. So no water cooling for me.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was just typing the same thing and you beat me to it. The min frame is worthless. If you notice while it's running, that low frame shows up immediately and nowhere else in the bench does it come remotely close to that frame rate.


yeah, it happens with my runs as well.


----------



## m0bius

Why I do not trust Prime 95.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/uploadel.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ihatelolcats

how are we supposed to load these things if prime is messed up? id rather not use linpack, dont want anything to melt


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Why I do not trust Prime 95.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/uploadel.png/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Do you have any evidence the short failure is due to a problem in Prime95 itself, and not your OC being unstable ?


----------



## m0bius

Every other stress test passes, Primes fails almost instantly. OCCT, AMD overdrive, LinPack, etc. etc. all tested for hours and hours.

There is usually some degree of consistency between tests, if one isn't stable, none of the are although times may vary. This is not consistent.

I've also had no crashes, glitches, bugs anywhere in anything else. Just Prime.


----------



## jprovido

I use both prime and IBT. if either one isn't stable it isn't good enough for me


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I use both prime and IBT. if either one isn't stable it isn't good enough for me


I was in that boat until very recently, but this is ridiculous. I think prime just needs some patching for PD.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Every other stress test passes, Primes fails almost instantly. OCCT, AMD overdrive, LinPack, etc. etc. all tested for hours and hours.
> There is usually some degree of consistency between tests, if one isn't stable, none of the are although times may vary. This is not consistent.
> I've also had no crashes, glitches, bugs anywhere in anything else. Just Prime.


Well, that may just mean they are testing different things...
I'm certainly seeing the same with Prime, pretty random failures at any OC so far, usually early on, with the FX 8350 .
That's why I'm now letting Prime run for a while at stock settings ... If it doesn't run that way then I will accept there is something something wrong with Prime. Otherwise I think it is the OC ...


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Well, that may just mean they are testing different things...
> I'm certainly seeing the same with Prime, pretty random failures at any OC so far, usually early on, with the FX 8350 .
> That's why I'm now letting Prime run for a while at stock settings ... If it doesn't run that way then I will accept there is something something wrong with Prime. Otherwise I think it is the OC ...


Sure they all work differently, but they aren't so different that affected sub systems are completely exclusive to one test.

My problem with these arguments is that from my point of view, this means that all other benchmarks are completely and utterly useless, solely because Prime fails my OC.

Usually when a problem like this comes up, logic dictates that since 1 out of 5 stress tests failed, the 1 is the exception and should be investigated. Now we're saying that because Prime failed all other stress tests are broken?

Prime frequently needs patching with new CPU releases, has it been patched with Vishera? (Honest question, I haven't seen or heard anything recently.)

Also, there have been several people who are unable to pass Prime at stock.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can't get it from Gigabyte, because it's the "experimental" version of the F9 BIOS, it is no longer available.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I guess I will wait for the next official one then.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However, what I said about profiles stands. Set them, and recall when you have to reset CMOS or your OC fails. 3 key strokes (Del, F12, enter) and you have all your work back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying these profiles will survive a CMOS reset ? That seems counterintuitive. If so, I will try it after my 12 hours of P95 on stock settings finishes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> My cooler is an H100 push/pull with 4 stock Corsair fans on intake. 60% fan for normal use, 100% when I need to really stress it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beyond OC testing, this is my 24/7 clock.
> I turned C'n'Q back on, as it is the feature that allows the CPU to throttle down when idle, and I'm interested in saving power and reducing heat when I can, while still retaining the power to get work done when I need it.
> Turning it on for normal use is also my last test for stability. It's great that my CPU can now run at 5Ghz, but can it jump between idle, medium and full use stepping without crashing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see, that makes sense.
> I'm interested in saving power too, but still in the OC testing phase. Once I'm done with it I would like to put all the power saving features back.
> That has worked on my Phenom II x6 1055T 3.8 GHz OC and I hope it would work with the FX-8350 too.
> 
> Just to clarify, your 5 GHz setup is 24/7 stable with Prime95 or not ?
> 
> Edit: what is your CPU peak core temp under stress ?
> What about the mobo peak temp (TMPIN1 / TMPIN2 on CPUmon).
> 
> I could have bought an H100 for not much more than the NH-D14, but am really scared about a leak and killing all the parts one day. With my usual luck, I will be the one to suffer it. So no water cooling for me.
Click to expand...

The profiles survive, but do not auto-apply. They are there for you to chose form and edit when you want to. Upon CMOS reset, "working" BIOS is set to stock, but your profiles with all your changes settings remain.

You can re-load those settings at any time by pressing F12 on the bios main page and selecting the profile you want.

You save profiles by pressing F11 on the bios main page, and choosing a slot to save in.

I ignore Prime aside from stress temps, and IBT is better at temps then prime is so I have no use for it.

I do not test stability "normally". 10 runs of IBT is enough to ensure immediate stability, and it is followed by an hour or 2 of benching, and finally several hours of gaming, (SC2, PS2, Minecraft, whatever is installed), the recording of said gaming, and the encoding of the recordings.

After that, just normal use. If it crashes at some point, it's unstable, and I take the time to "fix" it. If it survives a week of use, I consider it stable.
(Please keep in mind, I do not call your method stupid no matter what I think of it, be kind enough to restrict your response to my method as "that's not enough for me" if it doesn't come up to your standards)

I would have screenshots of my uptime, but I recently had some fun benching in the cold at 5.2Ghz, so my up time isn't very impressive right now at just over 25 hours.









Max temps... Cine gets it to 61C, IBT pushes even harder into the 70s, but even video encoding doesn't stress it that bad. You'll notice I have no problem running CPUs above their "rated" temps and voltages.









Maybe for Xmas I'll get myself a Raystorm kit...

As for the Prime not being trusted... Prime has an issue with the Bulldozer design. Computer Restore I think it was pasted a changelog of prime that said Prime didn't work, though it should be fixed in the latest version, apparently not. There are some issues with it just hanging the system at full stock for some people, among other things. Others with OCs that pass any bench or stress test under the sun, but prime fails 2 mins in.

The people in this thread are divided; those who trust prime and those who don't. m0bius and I are among those who don't. Keep in mind our distrust is only for the Bulldozer/Piledriver module design CPUs.


----------



## giooliva

Hi guys, can someone help me here?

ive overclocked my fx 8320

i already turned off cnq, apm, c6,

when running prime 95 it is stable but it automatically dropped the multiplier to 7 when it reaches 70 degrees on cputin and 53 on core temp? dont know what is wrong with my system im using a close loop antec 620 and below 60 degrees on core processor is still fine ryt? maybe its the cputin that affecting my oc, anyone know how can i turn off this automatic dropping of multiplier and how i can cool the cpu tin?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Hi guys, can someone help me here?
> ive overclocked my fx 8320
> i already turned off cnq, apm, c6,
> when running prime 95 it is stable but it automatically dropped the multiplier to 7 when it reaches 70 degrees on cputin and 53 on core temp? dont know what is wrong with my system im using a close loop antec 620 and below 60 degrees on core processor is still fine ryt? maybe its the cputin that affecting my oc, anyone know how can i turn off this automatic dropping of multiplier and how i can cool the cpu tin?


It probably throttles back when the socket hits 70C. You might want to try getting a fan on the back of the socket. It should also drop your core temps some too.


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> It probably throttles back when the socket hits 70C. You might want to try getting a fan on the back of the socket. It should also drop your core temps some too.


so i cant turn off thath throttle feauture, when i cooled it properly it would be fine right?


----------



## Lordred

I am sad about losing the chip lotto this round, but I am about to start testing out 2133+ ram speed. I think I was able to top out this kit @ 2270mhz on my 1100T last year so I'll aim for 2300+

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> so i cant turn off thath throttle feauture, when i cooled it properly it would be fine right?


If that is what is causing it, (which I'm only assuming it is) then yes, cooling it better should stop it.


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> If that is what is causing it, (which I'm only assuming it is) then yes, cooling it better should stop it.


may i know what is you cputin temp sir?

what is the recommended temperature for core? and cputin? i thinks the temps are the one holding my oc, i try to place a fan on the backplate but unfortunately it still get 71 deg cputin while coretemps are, below 60


----------



## giooliva

i also got weird temps on speed fan it is not the same on any temperature monitoring software i had? maybe im a victim of wrong temps reading?


----------



## Lordred

I use Open Hardware Monitor I find it to be the most appealing to myself.


----------



## m0bius

Mine is labeled CPU, not CPUTIN. (This changes depending on who made your motherboard.)

I also highlighted my vCore(top) and core temps at the bottom.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> may i know what is you cputin temp sir?
> what is the recommended temperature for core? and cputin? i thinks the temps are the one holding my oc, i try to place a fan on the backplate but unfortunately it still get 71 deg cputin while coretemps are, below 60


Suggested max temps for cores are 62C. I don't know of a set in stone socket maximum.

This is what I did with mine, It also helps out the 'fets to a degree.


----------



## bios0110

Some guy said that logic dictates that if only 1 application out of 5 fails consistently then there must be something wrong with the program.

Actually, that is not the case.

When a software engineer makes an application such as this, she/he must decide what to test and how to test it.
For all you know, most of the "test" applications you use don't actually test anything. That is, it could very well be that they just give the CPU some work to do and if that work finishes then you "passed". You have no idea if the computational results of each operation were even checked by the software.

Simplified example to show the point:

Think of these as series of operations in 1 run:
2 + 5 (= 7 answer ignored, not verified)
5 + 8 (= 20 answer ignored, not verified)
23 / 3 (= 7.5784 answer ignored, not verified)
45 / 5 (= 8.9999 answer ignored, not verified)
...

Congratulations! You passed.







(Because each operation completed without the app crashing)

A smarter test would instead verify the result of each operation:

2 + 5 = 7 (true)
5 + 8 = 20 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
23 / 3 = 7.5784 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
46 / 5 = 9.9999 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)

Keeping this simple, as you can see, you have no idea what is actually done by these applications at even such a trivial level. Even if some operations are checked other operations may not be.
Adding to that, you don't know what actual operations are being performed. In the end, at the assembly level, it is all simple registry operations, which if you know anything about programming would know that these operations are CPU agnostic across x86 x86-64. In other words, they don't have to rewrite the app just because AMD release a new x86-64 CPU...

Prime95 does not have FX8320 issues because I have ran it for 12hrs with no errors.
Overclocked, for me, Prime95 stability is vcore related. With less vcore test fails sooner. So it is obvious that this is an overclock issue and not faulty code issue. The code doesn't become better code proportional to the amount of extra volts I add (test runs longer)... The code is fixed. With high volts the overclock is stable because the results of the operations performed by prime95 are correct and if I give it less volts the results are not correct. Simple as that.

I have read what the IBT guy said (that IBT can heat better and find stability issues faster than Prime95). In practice I don't find this to be true at all. It doesn't heat up my FX8320 or 990FXA mobo any better than Prime95. Nor does it ever find errors for me. Even when extremely unstable and Prime95 finds error in 3 min. Most other benchmarks barely heat up my FX8320. I've ran all the top of benchmarking apps and my scores are what they should be but these apps barely budge the stock temps. Prime95 maxes them (at 60 deg C).


----------



## bmgjet

Have a look in the change log, They had to fix bugs for SB and IB using the AVX instruction set. PD has the same instruction set.


----------



## sdlvx

Prime95 has problems, can we please drop this?

https://www.google.com/search?q=prime95+stock+crash&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t

Even Athlons have had problems running Prime95 before it got patched.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Some guy said that logic dictates that if only 1 application out of 5 fails consistently then there must be something wrong with the program.
> Actually, that is not the case.
> When a software engineer makes an application such as this, she/he must decide what to test and how to test it.
> For all you know, most of the "test" applications you use don't actually test anything. That is, it could very well be that they just give the CPU some work to do and if that work finishes then you "passed". You have no idea if the computational results of each operation were even checked by the software.
> Simplified example to show the point:
> Think of these as series of operations in 1 run:
> 2 + 5 (= 7 answer ignored, not verified)
> 5 + 8 (= 20 answer ignored, not verified)
> 23 / 3 (= 7.5784 answer ignored, not verified)
> 45 / 5 (= 8.9999 answer ignored, not verified)
> ...
> Congratulations! You passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Because each operation completed without the app crashing)
> A smarter test would instead verify the result of each operation:
> 2 + 5 = 7 (true)
> 5 + 8 = 20 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> 23 / 3 = 7.5784 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> 46 / 5 = 9.9999 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> Keeping this simple, as you can see, you have no idea what is actually done by these applications at even such a trivial level. Even if some operations are checked other operations may not be.
> Adding to that, you don't know what actual operations are being performed. In the end, at the assembly level, it is all simple registry operations, which if you know anything about programming would know that these operations are CPU agnostic across x86 x86-64. In other words, they don't have to rewrite the app just because AMD release a new x86-64 CPU...
> Prime95 does not have FX8320 issues because I have ran it for 12hrs with no errors.
> Overclocked, for me, Prime95 stability is vcore related. With less vcore test fails sooner. So it is obvious that this is an overclock issue and not faulty code issue. The code doesn't become better code proportional to the amount of extra volts I add (test runs longer)... The code is fixed. With high volts the overclock is stable because the results of the operations performed by prime95 are correct and if I give it less volts the results are not correct. Simple as that.


I was that guy, and I said it should be investigated, not necessarily wrong.

I simply can't wrap my head around how all other tests are now suddenly broken, and apparently don't stress your system correctly allowing 7+ hrs of stable testing, all because Prime95 is infallable. I'm done with this topic (not out of anger/rage, just that this topic won't die.)


----------



## bios0110

bmgjet, I have looked at the entire changelog (long). These are the only references to AVX.
Quote:


> New features in Version 27.3 of prime95.exe
> 
> 1) 64-bit optimizations for AVX-capable computers. Single core benchmarks on Intel Sandy
> Bridge computers should see a decent speed increase. However, running on 4 cores
> runs into main memory bandwidth bottleneck. Sandy Bridge-E CPUs with 4 memory channels
> should avoid this problem.
> 
> New features in Version 27.1 of prime95.exe
> 
> 1) 32-bit FFTs optimized for AVX-capable computers. Intel Sandy Bridge computers should
> see a 25% speed increase.


There were no AVX bugs mentioned in the log...

m0bius, it is not that all other applications are broken. Not all of them do the same thing.


----------



## kzone75

I'll settle with 4.5GHz on this motherboard Don't want to stress it too hard, because of the 4+2 phase.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Sure they all work differently, but they aren't so different that affected sub systems are completely exclusive to one test.


I am not sure, it could just be different sequences of instructions that cause different issues.
Quote:


> My problem with these arguments is that from my point of view, this means that all other benchmarks are completely and utterly useless, solely because Prime fails my OC.


Well, they are not necessarily completely useless, but running these other benchmarks alone doesn't seem to be an adequate test.
I haven't seen any case where IBT fails and Prime95 passes so far though.
Quote:


> Usually when a problem like this comes up, logic dictates that since 1 out of 5 stress tests failed, the 1 is the exception and should be investigated. Now we're saying that because Prime failed all other stress tests are broken?


No, logic is failing you here.
Just because the other tests pass doesn't mean they are themselves broken. How could you infer that ?
The one exception should definitely be investigated, I agree with you. So far I have not seen any evidence that it's broken with Vishera in general. Just broken with Vishera OC.
Quote:


> Prime frequently needs patching with new CPU releases, has it been patched with Vishera? (Honest question, I haven't seen or heard anything recently.)


No, it has not been patched for Vishera, the latest build is still pre-Vishera.

There is no obvious reason why it needs to be patched for Vishera. There could be optimizations to take advantage of new instructions. But that still doesn't mean the old version should necessarily fail.

Of course it could be a bug, but it would be a strange one that doesn't seem to manifest itself without OC.
Quote:


> Also, there have been several people who are unable to pass Prime at stock.


Now, that is interesting, any links to those reports ?

My own run at stock settings with no power management is 6 hours, and not one error. If it goes past 7 hours it will be better than I have gotten with any OC. I will let it run up to 12 hours at least.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Prime95 has problems, can we please drop this?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=prime95+stock+crash&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
> 
> Even Athlons have had problems running Prime95 before it got patched.


What SD said. I do not understand how anyone can say P95 does not have a problem period. It has patches and revisions for Intel processors, and patches in general. why would it be ruled out then that it may need a patch to work with PD? One of the patches was to incease performance with IB/SB after all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'll settle with 4.5GHz on this motherboard Don't want to stress it too hard, because of the 4+2 phase.


Kz, do you have a fan on the VRM/NB? they get very warm on that board with heavy PD OC's

I am continuing to put together a comprehensive OC bench @ 5.0,5.1, and 5.2GHz.
Heaven 3.0 @ 5.0GHz settings maxed out, GPU's @ stock.


I just added a Nvidia GT 640 2GB to my 3 x HD 7970's for PhysX, Is anyone else doing this? If you are would you PM me?
Thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Sure they all work differently, but they aren't so different that affected sub systems are completely exclusive to one test.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure, it could just be different sequences of instructions that cause different issues.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with these arguments is that from my point of view, this means that all other benchmarks are completely and utterly useless, solely because Prime fails my OC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they are not necessarily completely useless, but running these other benchmarks alone doesn't seem to be an adequate test.
> I haven't seen any case where IBT fails and Prime95 passes so far though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when a problem like this comes up, logic dictates that since 1 out of 5 stress tests failed, the 1 is the exception and should be investigated. Now we're saying that because Prime failed all other stress tests are broken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, logic is failing you here.
> Just because the other tests pass doesn't mean they are themselves broken. How could you infer that ?
> The one exception should definitely be investigated, I agree with you. So far I have not seen any evidence that it's broken with Vishera in general. Just broken with Vishera OC.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Prime frequently needs patching with new CPU releases, has it been patched with Vishera? (Honest question, I haven't seen or heard anything recently.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it has not been patched for Vishera, the latest build is still pre-Vishera.
> 
> *There is no obvious reason why it needs to be patched for Vishera*. There could be optimizations to take advantage of new instructions. But that still doesn't mean the old version should necessarily fail.
> 
> Of course it could be a bug, but it would be a strange one that doesn't seem to manifest itself without OC.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there have been several people who are unable to pass Prime at stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Now, that is interesting, any links to those reports ?*
> 
> My own run at stock settings with no power management is 6 hours, and not one error. If it goes past 7 hours it will be better than I have gotten with any OC. I will let it run up to 12 hours at least.
Click to expand...

More importantly, has it been patched for Bulldozer. If you can't see why that could be an issue, I have some wonderful slides from AMD that show how the new design works.










There are a few in the thread, both for 8320s and 8350s. They are dozens of pages ago, when we had the last Prime war, so I'm hoping those people will speak up again. I'm not going searching.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Some guy said that logic dictates that if only 1 application out of 5 fails consistently then there must be something wrong with the program.
> Actually, that is not the case.
> When a software engineer makes an application such as this, she/he must decide what to test and how to test it.
> 
> For all you know, most of the "test" applications you use don't actually test anything. That is, it could very well be that they just give the CPU some work to do and if that work finishes then you "passed". You have no idea if the computational results of each operation were even checked by the software.
> Simplified example to show the point:
> Think of these as series of operations in 1 run:
> 2 + 5 (= 7 answer ignored, not verified)
> 5 + 8 (= 20 answer ignored, not verified)
> 23 / 3 (= 7.5784 answer ignored, not verified)
> 45 / 5 (= 8.9999 answer ignored, not verified)
> ...
> Congratulations! You passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Because each operation completed without the app crashing)
> A smarter test would instead verify the result of each operation:
> 2 + 5 = 7 (true)
> 5 + 8 = 20 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> 23 / 3 = 7.5784 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> 46 / 5 = 9.9999 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> Keeping this simple, as you can see, you have no idea what is actually done by these applications at even such a trivial level. Even if some operations are checked other operations may not be.
> Adding to that, you don't know what actual operations are being performed. In the end, at the assembly level, it is all simple registry operations, which if you know anything about programming would know that these operations are CPU agnostic across x86 x86-64. In other words, they don't have to rewrite the app just because AMD release a new x86-64 CPU...
> Prime95 does not have FX8320 issues because I have ran it for 12hrs with no errors.
> Overclocked, for me, Prime95 stability is vcore related. With less vcore test fails sooner. So it is obvious that this is an overclock issue and not faulty code issue. The code doesn't become better code proportional to the amount of extra volts I add (test runs longer)... The code is fixed. With high volts the overclock is stable because the results of the operations performed by prime95 are correct and if I give it less volts the results are not correct. Simple as that.
> I have read what the IBT guy said (that IBT can heat better and find stability issues faster than Prime95). In practice I don't find this to be true at all. It doesn't heat up my FX8320 or 990FXA mobo any better than Prime95. Nor does it ever find errors for me. Even when extremely unstable and Prime95 finds error in 3 min. Most other benchmarks barely heat up my FX8320. I've ran all the top of benchmarking apps and my scores are what they should be but these apps barely budge the stock temps. Prime95 maxes them (at 60 deg C).


Thank you for taking the time to write this - from another software engineer here.
Personally, I would rather have my system crash than gives me wrong answers and keep going.
Who knows what silent errors can lead to down the line, corrupt data on the hard disk, etc.

As an example, during one of my OC tests, when I booted, the primary display changed to the monitor on the left when I booted for no good reason. Normally, my primary display is the middle of my 3 monitors. Most likely, the 5 GHz OC on air caused that weird behavior .
Who knows what else could have been going wrong silently due to the OC, this was just after booting.

Most production programs do not do the type of error checking that could cause these conditions because they are not normally possible with a working CPU and RAM. Writing that code is expensive , and takes a lot of extra cycles to execute. Only debug versions of the program will have (some) of those checks, ie. assertions which are meant to detect program bugs, but could also detect problems caused by OC.
I bet just booting an OS with a debug kernel successfully would be a good starting point for testing OC.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Have a look in the change log, They had to fix bugs for SB and IB using the AVX instruction set. PD has the same instruction set.


So maybe we need to run an older version of Prime95 without AVX, if the bug is in the AVX code .


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I was that guy, and I said it should be investigated, not necessarily wrong.
> I simply can't wrap my head around how all other tests are now suddenly broken, and apparently don't stress your system correctly allowing 7+ hrs of stable testing, all because Prime95 is infallable. I'm done with this topic (not out of anger/rage, just that this topic won't die.)


Who said the other tests were broken ?
The fact that they pass most of the time would point to them *not* being broken.
They just seem insufficient.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Have a look in the change log, They had to fix bugs for SB and IB using the AVX instruction set. PD has the same instruction set.
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe we need to run an older version of Prime95 without AVX, if the bug is in the AVX code .
Click to expand...

He's just suggesting that it needs patches to work correctly all the time on PD. Theoretically, Prime95 27.7 has the needed patch for the Bulldozer design.


----------



## cssorkinman

Ahhh the thread that never sleeps.
In my case it was a combination of a very low vid chip ( 1.28) and no LLC that caused prime 95 to fail at stock. I watched the voltage and every time it dipped below 1.28 due to vdroop a worker would throw an error. I added .03 volts and it can prime longer than i have the patience to let it run. I repeated this experiment half a dozen times with the same results.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He's just suggesting that it needs patches to work correctly all the time on PD. Theoretically, Prime95 27.7 has the needed patch for the Bulldozer design.


27.7 is what I am running.
All programs can have bugs of course. I believe from what I googled the prime95 bug with BD was a systematic failure to start.

Not intermittent failures like we are seeing with Prime95 and PD OC ... For those types of errors, it's much less clear cut that it's a software bug, though of course it could be.

Maybe I need to refresh my assembly skills a bit and take a look at the source. At least it is available for Prime95.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Kz, do you have a fan on the VRM/NB? they get very warm on that board with heavy PD OC's


Not at the moment. I will soon though. Stupid pin layout for the fans on the Asus. Still trying to figure out what happened to the Gigabyte..


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Prime95 has problems, can we please drop this?
> https://www.google.com/search?q=prime95+stock+crash&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
> Even Athlons have had problems running Prime95 before it got patched.


Sadly, your link does not provide any evidence of a confirmed bug of Prime95 with Piledriver.

So no, doesn't seem we can drop this just yet.

IMO, whenever there is a program does not run with OC, one has to suspect the OC as the root cause first, and a program bug only second.

Remember that the chip was not designed or tested to run at the higher clocks we are running.


----------



## Solders18

I am getting tired of reading about prime not having problems or having problems. If you think prime has problems then use something else and if you think prime is golden then use it. but lets MOVE ON!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> So maybe we need to run an older version of Prime95 without AVX, if the bug is in the AVX code .


I appreciate you trying to deduce the problem, but you don't need to deduce when you have evidence.

Through google search results, we have mounds and mounds of evidence that shows that Prime95 has problems with new architectures, even at stock settings, and those problems are fixed with an update to Prime95. I realize that patterns don't always repeat themselves, but the possibility of Prime95 needing changes to its code in order to run properly on AMD Piledriver are high given the history of Prime95 and new architectures.

AFAIK Prime95 is closed source. You could try running an old version of Prime95 and see if it makes things stable, but even if it's still not stable you would just prove that it might not be the new AVX instructions.

I personally do not care. You run a stability test to see if your overclock is 100% stable. In order to do that, you need a tool that you have 100% confidence in that it will tell you when your system is unstable. Prime95 is definitely not that tool. It has a history of not working with new architectures for unknown reasons without overclocks being applied.

Now, we are fighting over if a benchmark that has a history of not being stable on new architectures until updated should be used on to test stability on a brand new architecture while that benchmark has had no updates to support that processor?

There are lots of tools that do the same thing as Prime95. We have OCCT, IBT, AMD Overdrive Tests, etc.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Who said the other tests were broken ?
> The fact that they pass most of the time would point to them *not* being broken.
> They just seem insufficient.


Maybe the word broken was poorly used, but the idea is that they are all now irrelevant. I can pass LinPack for days on end, Same for OCCT, and AMD Overdrive. But prime 95 fails in less than 4 minutes? Not only that, but I left the machine running a week and a half straight folding in the off time, gaming other times, with no errors. The only thing that is guaranteed to be unstable is Prime. All the evidence in the world points to PD just not working will with Prime, and not a single bit of evidence supports the "Prime is perfect software" mentality.

Considering these are stress tests, and that they pass OCs that Prime 95 deems unstable, means that they are basically "broken."

As for people who fail Prime95 at stock settings, all you have to do is google, there are plenty of people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios0110*
> 
> Some guy said that logic dictates that if only 1 application out of 5 fails consistently then there must be something wrong with the program.
> Actually, that is not the case.
> When a software engineer makes an application such as this, she/he must decide what to test and how to test it.
> 
> For all you know, most of the "test" applications you use don't actually test anything. That is, it could very well be that they just give the CPU some work to do and if that work finishes then you "passed". You have no idea if the computational results of each operation were even checked by the software.
> Simplified example to show the point:
> Think of these as series of operations in 1 run:
> 2 + 5 (= 7 answer ignored, not verified)
> 5 + 8 (= 20 answer ignored, not verified)
> 23 / 3 (= 7.5784 answer ignored, not verified)
> 45 / 5 (= 8.9999 answer ignored, not verified)
> ...
> Congratulations! You passed. (Because each operation completed without the app crashing)
> A smarter test would instead verify the result of each operation:
> 2 + 5 = 7 (true)
> 5 + 8 = 20 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> 23 / 3 = 7.5784 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> 46 / 5 = 9.9999 (Wrong, programmer bothered to check the result, now must decide to terminate test or let it run)
> Keeping this simple, as you can see, you have no idea what is actually done by these applications at even such a trivial level. Even if some operations are checked other operations may not be.
> Adding to that, you don't know what actual operations are being performed. In the end, at the assembly level, it is all simple registry operations, which if you know anything about programming would know that these operations are CPU agnostic across x86 x86-64. In other words, they don't have to rewrite the app just because AMD release a new x86-64 CPU...
> Prime95 does not have FX8320 issues because I have ran it for 12hrs with no errors.
> Overclocked, for me, Prime95 stability is vcore related. With less vcore test fails sooner. So it is obvious that this is an overclock issue and not faulty code issue. The code doesn't become better code proportional to the amount of extra volts I add (test runs longer)... The code is fixed. With high volts the overclock is stable because the results of the operations performed by prime95 are correct and if I give it less volts the results are not correct. Simple as that.
> I have read what the IBT guy said (that IBT can heat better and find stability issues faster than Prime95). In practice I don't find this to be true at all. It doesn't heat up my FX8320 or 990FXA mobo any better than Prime95. Nor does it ever find errors for me. Even when extremely unstable and Prime95 finds error in 3 min. Most other benchmarks barely heat up my FX8320. I've ran all the top of benchmarking apps and my scores are what they should be but these apps barely budge the stock temps. Prime95 maxes them (at 60 deg C).


Last I checked, all stress test checked the results for errors, that includes LinX(IBT), OCCT, AMD Overdrive, Prime95. I don't know of a single test that works like the first one you described.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I appreciate you trying to deduce the problem, but you don't need to deduce when you have evidence.
> Through google search results, we have mounds and mounds of evidence that shows that Prime95 has problems with new architectures, even at stock settings, and those problems are fixed with an update to Prime95. I realize that patterns don't always repeat themselves, but the possibility of Prime95 needing changes to its code in order to run properly on AMD Piledriver are high given the history of Prime95 and new architectures.


But that is the question, whether it requires any changes for Piledriver at all or not.

It appears the developers are aware of Piledriver and are discussing optimizing for it.
http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=17457

However, there is no mention of any known problem for the current version.
Quote:


> AFAIK Prime95 is closed source.


No.

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/#source
Quote:


> You run a stability test to see if your overclock is 100% stable.


Agree.
Quote:


> In order to do that, you need a tool that you have 100% confidence in that it will tell you when your system is unstable.


Agree.
Quote:


> Prime95 is definitely not that tool. It has a history of not working with new architectures for unknown reasons without overclocks being applied.


Well, the change log and the source code would surely show what those "unknown reasons" could have been.

Let's not confuse different categories of problems.

If a test program fails systematically without OC on a new chip, then it's easy to dismiss it as useless.
And I would have done that myself if that was the case, believe me.

However, I certainly don't see anyone saying Prime95 fails systematically on Piledriver without OC.

Another posted said somebody had it fail on PD without OC, but I couldn't find any reference to that instance myself.

My own run at stock settings is going 8 hours now and no errors - that's 1 hour longer than I have had it going with any OC setting, and I'm keeping it overnight.
Quote:


> Now, we are fighting over if a benchmark that has a history of not being stable on new architectures until updated should be used on to test stability on a brand new architecture while that benchmark has had no updates to support that processor?
> There are lots of tools that do the same thing as Prime95. We have OCCT, IBT, AMD Overdrive Tests, etc.


Not every chip necessarily requires an update. Most of the Prime95 updates have been optimizations for new instructions set as they become available on new chips, not t fixes for the inability to run on new chips, though there have been a few of those certainly.

It seems you and a few others choose to shoot the messenger (Prime95) when it tells you that your OC system is unstable. It just seems unwise to me to ignore it unless or until the reason is known. I prefer err on the side of caution. And since my chip appears to run Prime95 just fine without OC, but not with OC, I can only assume the OC is what breaks the program, ie. the OC is not stable.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> IMO, whenever there is a program does not run with OC, one has to suspect the OC as the root cause first, and a program bug only second.
> Remember that the chip was not designed or tested to run at the higher clocks we are running.


I'm pretty sure Prime failed on stock too for some.
I mean for vishera specifically.

--edit--
I'm too slow.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Prime failed on stock too for some.


Would sure be nice to see the reports and read the details, what version of the software was failing in particular.


----------



## roofrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Would sure be nice to see the reports and read the details, what version of the software was failing in particular.


There were posts in this thread which said it failed for them at stock.
It'll be great if one of those guys take it to the mersenne forums and let them know of it.


----------



## m0bius

I've used all of these test for years, I usually run through all of them for set amounts of time to decide if an overclock is stable. They are all usually pretty close in terms of being able to show instability (within 5-10%.)

As of right now, Prime 95 is a staggering 13,700% "more sensitive" than the next test on my machine (the next test passed, just under 7 hours, Prime failed in 3 minutes.) I call Primes bluff and I'm going to wait to see what this optimization does with it. The only thing I'll be doing with it is deleting the current version off my SSD, and waiting until the next release.

Once again, I'm politely stepping out as I really don't feel like carrying on this conversation again.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roofrider*
> 
> There were posts in this thread which said it failed for them at stock.
> It'll be great if one of those guys take it to the mersenne forums and let them know of it.


Agree wholeheartedly, if they were running the latest 27.7 version.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Sorry I disagree with you, I have a 8120, at stock it would not pass prime, after getting a xspc rx240 cooling system I tried to put the voltage all the way to 1.5V at stock clock and it would not pass, I never had a problem with it running AMD overdrive, aida 64 or indeed IBT, having said that (And more importantly) I never had any problems running anything on that chip, games were fine, my wife does video encoding and again she never said there was any problems with it so I think Prime does have some issues.
> Funny how my 8350 wont be stable on prime build 25 but on build 27 it will be stable up to 4.7 GHZ at 1.41V. All of these things just point issues at there coding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Guess my chip is faulty then.
> At stock settings
> With prime 25.5 it starts failing every 2nd core with in 2mins.
> With prime 27.7 it starts failing after a few hours but only when I go to use the PC for something (check emails/facebook)
> Voltage doesnt matter, Tried higher CPU voltage and CPU-NB voltage up to 1.5V cpu and 1.3V NB.
> Does the exact same when overclocked to 5Ghz.
> Tried everything when all of us were trying to figure it out 150-200 pages back.
> Weird thing is no other stability program has any problems and during the 2XP in bf3 I put in a solid 6 hours non-stop and it didnt crash and hasnt at all in anything.
> Also Vishera supports 2 different instructions sets to Zambezi.
> FMA and a different version AVX which is more closer to intels.
> Oh look at that in the prime95 change log they have made some bug fixes to code that uses that for version 27.2
> "The rewritten FFT assembly code in the current stable version 27 (since May 15, 2012) uses Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX) instructions"


I have no idea on the validity to these statements, I just did a quick search of this thread and grabbed two that happened to be on first page I looked at. Meant to include it in my last post.


----------



## giooliva

Sir, i had this problem in my oc, whenever the cputin reaches 72 deg Celsius it automatically dropped the multiplier to x7 and in intel burn test evene without oc it reaches 70 degrees Celsius? does anyone knows how can i solve this and how to turn off that feature that automatically drop the multiplier


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Sir, i had this problem in my oc, whenever the cputin reaches 72 deg Celsius it automatically dropped the multiplier to x7 and in intel burn test evene without oc it reaches 70 degrees Celsius? does anyone knows how can i solve this and how to turn off that feature that automatically drop the multiplier


imo u d better find a solution to cool down thoses 72° than to try to cut off the feature that prevent ur hardware to be fry









or @ least try to verify/proove/be sure that the sensor has a "wrong" reading









i hope u will find someone with the same mobo to help you out


----------



## Sazz

Finally got a 5Ghz stable for 1hr but I stop it due to temps maxing at 60C (Core temp) socket temp goes 71C, here's some benches

3Dmark 11
PCmark 7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Sir, i had this problem in my oc, whenever the cputin reaches 72 deg Celsius it automatically dropped the multiplier to x7 and in intel burn test evene without oc it reaches 70 degrees Celsius? does anyone knows how can i solve this and how to turn off that feature that automatically drop the multiplier


Did you turn off the APM? and the motherboards thermal protection feature (I know Gigabyte motherboards have that under PC health status tab), the APM is at "Advanced" tab if you are using Gigabyte board.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Sir, i had this problem in my oc, whenever the cputin reaches 72 deg Celsius it automatically dropped the multiplier to x7 and in intel burn test evene without oc it reaches 70 degrees Celsius? does anyone knows how can i solve this and how to turn off that feature that automatically drop the multiplier


So it's hitting 70C even without an overclock?

You may need to re-seat your cooler.


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> You may need to re-seat your cooler.


i already re seat my cpu cooler but the core temps gets higher, i think it is because of the thermal compound, maybe i would try to replace it with a branded one

Quote:


> Did you turn off the APM? and the motherboards thermal protection feature (I know Gigabyte motherboards have that under PC health status tab), the APM is at "Advanced" tab if you are using Gigabyte board.


im using asrock board i already turned off the apm, and if you were talking about cpu thermal throttle i already turned it off/


----------



## Louzyfreak

What kind of cooler do you have ?.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> i already re seat my cpu cooler but the core temps gets higher, i think it is because of the thermal compound, maybe i would try to replace it with a branded one
> im using asrock board i already turned off the apm, and if you were talking about cpu thermal throttle i already turned it off/


Well I did use an Asrock Fatal1ty board before switching that board to a UD5 and that board has same problems on sensor, even at stock it reaches 65C but now with the UD5 I am barely reaching 58C at 4.7Ghz clocks (socket temps)


----------



## giooliva

i really feel frustrated now, i thought a 4ghz oc would be so easy, but i cant even have it right now, i really dont know what is the problem on my system.


----------



## giooliva

im using antec 620 close loop cooler, im amazed with its idle temps arround 20 to 25 deg. but in full load it reaches 65 when having a 4ghz oc, before i re seat my cooler the max temp is 60 deg only, i thinks that the thermal paste cannot do its job anymore,


----------



## snelan

Is it normal for my 8320 to require massive voltage increases past about 4.55GHz? I know my 2600k did this at a huge level, so I assume it is completely normal.

Also, I assume the maximum safe voltage if keeping the temps in check is 1.55v? In your guys' personal oppinion, do you feel like this is actually 24/7 safe, or would you want to only run that voltage for benching?

EDIT: @ Sazz - it says 4 Cores 8 Threads? Just curious because when I ran my 8320 in CB it noted all 8 Cores and 8 Threads. Did you turn off some cores for overclocking?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Is it normal for my 8320 to require massive voltage increases past about 4.55GHz? I know my 2600k did this at a huge level, so I assume it is completely normal.
> Also, I assume the maximum safe voltage if keeping the temps in check is 1.55v? In your guys' personal oppinion, do you feel like this is actually 24/7 safe, or would you want to only run that voltage for benching?
> EDIT: @ Sazz - it says 4 Cores 8 Threads? Just curious because when I ran my 8320 in CB it noted all 8 Cores and 8 Threads. Did you turn off some cores for overclocking?


When you use the Windows Hotfix for Bulldozer there are a handful of apps that now report Bulldozer/Piledriver have 1C/2T per module.


----------



## giooliva

Guys does anyone here experienced downclock when cpu temps are high around 68? cpu temps not core temps, my core temps are pretty stable at 58 deg oc full load. and how can i cool and i dont even know where it is located ayt my motherboard asrock 970 extreme 3


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> When you use the Windows Hotfix for Bulldozer there are a handful of apps that now report Bulldozer/Piledriver have 1C/2T per module.


Ahh yea that makes sense.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Ahh yea that makes sense.


I've been using the Hotfix since they released the second part of it, it did make a difference in performance, not huge, but it was there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1152145/


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> As for the Prime not being trusted... Prime has an issue with the Bulldozer design. Computer Restore I think it was pasted a changelog of prime that said Prime didn't work, though it should be fixed in the latest version, apparently not. There are some issues with it just hanging the system at full stock for some people, among other things. Others with OCs that pass any bench or stress test under the sun, but prime fails 2 mins in.
> The people in this thread are divided; those who trust prime and those who don't. m0bius and I are among those who don't. Keep in mind our distrust is only for the Bulldozer/Piledriver module design CPUs.


It's not a matter of "trusting" prime, for me. I find it to be a useful tool. Since I can get prime95 stability on my 8350, I would claim that prime95 CAN'T be broken for PD. It works. If the exact same software doesn't work for somebody else, then it's due to a difference between our systems.

However, if you were to say that prime95 for the PDs is WAY too picky and that you get perfectly good results without having to be prime95 stable, how can I argue??? Only you know how you're going to be using your system and what kind of stability you need. No argument that prime95 finds problems where other tests don't -- that leads to an inevitable conclusion that some systems will be 100% stable IN USE without having to be prime95 stable.

Because of how I use my computer, I want prime95 stability. YMMV.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Would anyone happen to know if a 850 watt PSU is sufficient for 2x 6950's slightly overclocked and a 8350 pushed to 5ghz?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if a 850 watt PSU is sufficient for 2x 6950's slightly overclocked and a 8350 pushed to 5ghz?


You would be cutting it a little tight @ 5ghz full load with GPU's at full load.

Good thing for you very very few games can load 8 threads fully.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if a 850 watt PSU is sufficient for 2x 6950's slightly overclocked and a 8350 pushed to 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> You would be cutting it a little tight @ 5ghz full load with GPU's at full load.
> 
> Good thing for you very very few games can load 8 threads fully.
Click to expand...

Well at 5.0GHz the CPU is around 400w and the slightly OC 2 x 6950's are about 225w +/- a piece = 850w if everything is at full load and then whatever else you have. Full load on everything won't happen unless you intentionally load it, but I prefer a bit more buffer. I would get a 1000w especially if you are a bench-marker or for expansion.
my 2 cents.


----------



## Lordred

Anyone on Win 7 who has not looked up or downloading the bulldozer hotfix, I keep it backed up on my domain.

PM me if you are unable to find it, but last I checked, Techpowerup keeps it ready for download, and MS provides it to you upon request. (how I got it)

Edit:
KB2646060
KB2645594


----------



## giooliva

How can i cool those mosfets and vrm, some people says its temperature cause throttling on my oc


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> How can i cool those mosfets and vrm, some people says its temperature cause throttling on my oc


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011

That would help out a bit, + a fan pointed at em.

You already have a mosfet heat sink, point a fan at it.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well at 5.0GHz the CPU is around 400w and the slightly OC 2 x 6950's are about 225w +/- a piece = 850w if everything is at full load and then whatever else you have. Full load on everything won't happen unless you intentionally load it, but I prefer a bit more buffer. I would get a 1000w especially if you are a bench-marker or for expansion.
> my 2 cents.


I was possibly thinking that was the reason why I couldn't hit 5ghz stable in a stress test, but then again the GPU's aren't at full load like you guys said. Hmm.. Thanks


----------



## hotrod717

Haven't read this thread for a little. Are the 8350's doing better than 8320's or am I going to get same out of a oc'd 8320? Starting a new christmas build and want to support my new gtx590 right!


----------



## Stealthman80

For anyone having throttling issues like me..Here is 2 threads...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky and another forum http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=698165&page=3

Im 90% sure my throttling is being caused by the power state..even though apm is disabled it is not actually disaabling it..Its not temp or voltage and I have tried every single option in the bios.....I also reformatted...There is a bunch of things to try for fixes but I have not gotten any to work for me.....also the max I can get stable is 4300....even though 4400mhz is stable during testing I turn my computer on in the morning and it randomly wont boot and the ONLY way to get it to boot is a load optimized default.....not a power supply issue either...I took many reading with occt



any thoughts?.....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Is it normal for my 8320 to require massive voltage increases past about 4.55GHz? I know my 2600k did this at a huge level, so I assume it is completely normal.
> 
> Also, I assume the maximum safe voltage if keeping the temps in check is 1.55v? In your guys' personal oppinion, do you feel like this is actually 24/7 safe, or would you want to only run that voltage for benching?
> 
> EDIT: @ Sazz - it says 4 Cores 8 Threads? Just curious because when I ran my 8320 in CB it noted all 8 Cores and 8 Threads. Did you turn off some cores for overclocking?


It's pretty normal, ya. The pattern is evident enough in the OP list.

I and others run at 1.536v 24/7, but PD is too new to say if that is degrading anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if a 850 watt PSU is sufficient for 2x 6950's slightly overclocked and a 8350 pushed to 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> You would be cutting it a little tight @ 5ghz full load with GPU's at full load.
> 
> Good thing for you very very few games can load 8 threads fully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at 5.0GHz the CPU is around 400w and the slightly OC 2 x 6950's are about 225w +/- a piece = 850w if everything is at full load and then whatever else you have. Full load on everything won't happen unless you intentionally load it, but I prefer a bit more buffer. I would get a 1000w especially if you are a bench-marker or for expansion.
> my 2 cents.
Click to expand...

The CPU alone is not around 400w. At 4.8Ghz, anand has the whole system wattage under CPU only load at 350w. I'm not buying that 200mhz more equates to over 75w.

You're looking at maybe 300w. max.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I have no idea on the validity to these statements, I just did a quick search of this thread and grabbed two that happened to be on first page I looked at. Meant to include it in my last post.


Thank you.

In the first report you quoted, the user is running stock clock but overvolting. That is not the exactly stock settings. So I think that report is still suspect. Also it is with an 8120 and not Vishera.

I forgot to mention I just upgraded from an 8120 to 8350 myself, and Prime95 27.7 was running fine on my 8120 before. But I was only OC'ing my 8120 to 3.6, I did not try higher because I was running in a smaller case also.

The second report is certainly disturbing, and that user should report the problem to mersenneforum.org . I will drop him a PM.

Edit: oh, and my Prime95 run is 18 hour stable so far on my FX-8350 at stock settings on my GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 and F9 BIOS. I'm almost ready to call it a day. I'm supposed to receive some 32GB DDR3-1866 from newegg, if it comes today that will definitely be good reason to stop that run. memtest86 might be in order though before I do anything else.


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have also seen that some MSI users have been having trouble running stability programs at stock voltages/speeds. Here is my experience: stock vid is 1.28 @ 4ghz , it needs to maintain both of those values to be stable enough to pass prime 95. IF turbo tries to kick in or there is enough vdroop for it to drop below 1.28 volts, it will not pass prime. In my case at that clock and voltage it will droop .03 volts.


I am one of those unfortunate users (MSI 990XA-GD55 + FX-8350) with stability problems.
At stock settings, the system is unstable when running Prime95. Most of the time, it just fails rounding, but once in a while it spontaneously resets or BSODs.
I have never seen the voltage drop below 1.296 (I think that was the value), and I tried increasing the voltage significantly to compensate for any droops ... that removed the resets/BSODs, but the calculation errors persisted.

The errors were *consistently* on the core 7/8 pair, so there's a reasonable chance the CPU is faulty ... so I RMA'd it yesterday :-(
I guess the power-distribution on the CPU could also just have the worst droop in that corner of the die ... I guess I'll see when I get a replacement.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> I am one of those unfortunate users (MSI 990XA-GD55 + FX-8350) with stability problems.
> At stock settings, the system is unstable when running Prime95. Most of the time, it just fails rounding, but once in a while it spontaneously resets or BSODs.
> I have never seen the voltage drop below 1.296 (I think that was the value), and I tried increasing the voltage significantly to compensate for any droops ... that removed the resets/BSODs, but the calculation errors persisted.
> The errors were *consistently* on the core 7/8 pair, so there's a reasonable chance the CPU is faulty ... so I RMA'd it yesterday :-(
> I guess the power-distribution on the CPU could also just have the worst droop in that corner of the die ... I guess I'll see when I get a replacement.


I
Sorry you are having troubles








It was my experience that workers 1-4 would never fail, 5/6 maybe and 7/8 most frequently, interesting that you saw the same cores failing that I do.
The power delivery system on the gd-80 is a little more elaborate than the 55's and 65's. One difference is that it has drmos which is aids in stability.
I'm curious to know if you had thouroghly tested your ram indepently of the prime 95 tests? Mine is touchy with memory voltage/timings/speed.
In every other build I have done I have never thought it was necessary to place a fan in the case specifically for vrm cooling, until I overclocked this cpu. It's a good idea to get some air flowing acrossed them if they are going to be feeding 8 cores at 4 ghz +
Hope you have better luck with your new board


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was my experience that workers 1-4 would never fail, 5/6 maybe and 7/8 most frequently, interesting that you saw the same cores failing that I do.


Core 8 would fail instantly ... Core 7 within 30 seconds, and I saw core 6 fail once in all the testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm curious to know if you had thouroghly tested your ram indepently of the prime 95 tests? Mine is touchy with memory voltage/timings/speed.


Yes, I tested the RAM for a full day in the 8350 rig, and for a full day more in my i7 ... no problems whatsoever.

I'm all for adding extra cooling when overclocking, but this thing wasn't even stable at stock :-(
Hopefully the replacement will arrive soon.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have also seen that some MSI users have been having trouble running stability programs at stock voltages/speeds. Here is my experience: stock vid is 1.28 @ 4ghz , it needs to maintain both of those values to be stable enough to pass prime 95. IF turbo tries to kick in or there is enough vdroop for it to drop below 1.28 volts, it will not pass prime. In my case at that clock and voltage it will droop .03 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those unfortunate users (MSI 990XA-GD55 + FX-8350) with stability problems.
> At stock settings, the system is unstable when running Prime95. Most of the time, it just fails rounding, but once in a while it spontaneously resets or BSODs.
> I have never seen the voltage drop below 1.296 (I think that was the value), and I tried increasing the voltage significantly to compensate for any droops ... that removed the resets/BSODs, but the calculation errors persisted.
> 
> The errors were *consistently* on the core 7/8 pair, so there's a reasonable chance the CPU is faulty ... so I RMA'd it yesterday :-(
> I guess the power-distribution on the CPU could also just have the worst droop in that corner of the die ... I guess I'll see when I get a replacement.
Click to expand...

Ya, a BSOD isn't prime's fault, so good thing you RMA'd.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> I am one of those unfortunate users (MSI 990XA-GD55 + FX-8350) with stability problems.
> At stock settings, the system is unstable when running Prime95. Most of the time, it just fails rounding, but once in a while it spontaneously resets or BSODs.
> I have never seen the voltage drop below 1.296 (I think that was the value), and I tried increasing the voltage significantly to compensate for any droops ... that removed the resets/BSODs, but the calculation errors persisted.
> The errors were *consistently* on the core 7/8 pair, so there's a reasonable chance the CPU is faulty ... so I RMA'd it yesterday :-(
> I guess the power-distribution on the CPU could also just have the worst droop in that corner of the die ... I guess I'll see when I get a replacement.


BSOD is indicative of some serious problem. Was the CPU the only thing you changed in your system ? Or was this a new build ?
Bad RAM can be a pretty good source of BSODs too, not just bad CPU .

Edit: just saw your post about testing the RAM in the i7.

I have seen cases where DDR3 RAM sold for Intel doesn't work correctly on AMD. It's weird.
But it's worth running memtest86 on the actual box you are having the problem on, not another box.

FYI :
http://www.patriotmemory.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7405.html?s=cb3f198b5515d2c4c9953368f1350645

I got 2 sets of 16GB DDR3 Patriot G2 memory that just wouldn't work with my Phenom II. My partner drove to the Patriot HQ to get the second set same day. Very unlikely both sets were faulty. Ended up returning the Patriot to Fry's, and swapping them for Corsair modules, and they worked fine out of the box. Go figure. I had no problem with some other Patriot modules on my FX-8120 before.

If this is a new build or new memory modules, I would definitely run memtest86 before doing anything else, OC or not.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Edit: oh, and my Prime95 run is 18 hour stable so far on my FX-8350 at stock settings on my GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 and F9 BIOS. I'm almost ready to call it a day. I'm supposed to receive some 32GB DDR3-1866 from newegg, if it comes today that will definitely be good reason to stop that run. memtest86 might be in order though before I do anything else.


That 32GB g.skill RAM just showed up in my mailbox, so I'm stopping that Prime95 run. 21 hours on stock with the FX-8350, good enough for me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Do you happen to know the batch and VID of your chip Uxorious?


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do you happen to know the batch and VID of your chip Uxorious?


Since I sent it back for the RMA, all I have is a picture I took of the chip...

AMD FX
FD8350FRW8KHK
FA 1237PGN
9H86032J20028
DIFFUSED IN GERMANY
MADE IN MALAYSIA
(C) 2011 AMD


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do you happen to know the batch and VID of your chip Uxorious?
> 
> 
> 
> Since I sent it back for the RMA, all I have is a picture I took of the chip...
> 
> AMD FX
> FD8350FRW8KHK
> FA 1237PGN
> 9H86032J20028
> DIFFUSED IN GERMANY
> MADE IN MALAYSIA
> (C) 2011 AMD
Click to expand...

1237, interesting... those with that batch were having good OCs in the 83** thread if I remember right. Maybe I'm thinking 1236?


----------



## Lordred

I have a batch 1237 and it is also horrible, but its not unstable @ stock so I do not think it is RMA able just because its a bad overclocker.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do you happen to know the batch and VID of your chip Uxorious?
> 
> 
> 
> Since I sent it back for the RMA, all I have is a picture I took of the chip...
> 
> AMD FX
> FD8350FRW8KHK
> FA 1237PGN
> 9H86032J20028
> DIFFUSED IN GERMANY
> MADE IN MALAYSIA
> (C) 2011 AMD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1237, interesting... those with that batch were having good OCs in the 83** thread if I remember right. Maybe I'm thinking 1236?
Click to expand...

So far i have worked with two 8350's from 1237 and both are running 4.8 24/7. one was able to hit 5 stable


----------



## Red1776

KyadCK
Quote:


> The CPU alone is not around 400w. At 4.8Ghz, anand has the whole system wattage under CPU only load at 350w. I'm not buying that 200mhz more equates to over 75w.
> 
> You're looking at maybe 300w. max.


....So is this enthusiasm or hostility?








The good news is you are not required to purchase anything. I just had a dedicated circuit put in because of the 'Holodeck's' unique power setup. (3 x PSU's, 4 x GPU's Dual pumps etc...etc...) at any rate most of the reviews for Vishera stayed well below the 1.55v limit, most of them well below 1.5v
(my review being one of the exceptions) I have noticed that many people here in this thread are using 1.54-1.57v to attain their OC with the 8320/8350, So the gamer electrician and I pulled some readings at different voltages.
At [email protected] 1.552v the CPU was pulling 323W. I don't know about you, but I don't run power at 100% of capacity and add 20%. Thusly I recommended before (and do now) 400w if heavily over-clocking the Vishera (which he is) It makes no sense to figure it tight and then later want to Linpack & Furmark rather then just Skyrim & SuperPi
.....figure 400w


----------



## Workhorse10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealthman80*
> 
> For anyone having throttling issues like me..Here is 2 threads...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky and another forum http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=698165&page=3
> Im 90% sure my throttling is being caused by the power state..even though apm is disabled it is not actually disaabling it..Its not temp or voltage and I have tried every single option in the bios.....I also reformatted...There is a bunch of things to try for fixes but I have not gotten any to work for me.....also the max I can get stable is 4300....even though 4400mhz is stable during testing I turn my computer on in the morning and it randomly wont boot and the ONLY way to get it to boot is a load optimized default.....not a power supply issue either...I took many reading with occt
> 
> any thoughts?.....


I have this problem. All power saving options disabled. I did put LLC on auto and it seemed to subside a bit.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU alone is not around 400w. At 4.8Ghz, anand has the whole system wattage under CPU only load at 350w. I'm not buying that 200mhz more equates to over 75w.
> 
> You're looking at maybe 300w. max.
> 
> 
> 
> ....So is this enthusiasm or hostility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is you are not required to purchase anything. I just had a dedicated circuit put in because of the 'Holodeck's' unique power setup. (3 x PSU's, 4 x GPU's Dual pumps etc...etc...) at any rate most of the reviews for Vishera stayed well below the 1.55v limit, most of them well below 1.5v
> (my review being one of the exceptions) I have noticed that many people here in this thread are using 1.54-1.57v to attain their OC with the 8320/8350, So the gamer electrician and I pulled some readings at different voltages.
> At [email protected] 1.552v the CPU was pulling 323W. I don't know about you, but I don't run power at 100% of capacity and add 20%. Thusly I recommended before (and do now) 400w if heavily over-clocking the Vishera (which he is) It makes no sense to figure it tight and then later want to Linpack & Furmark rather then just Skyrim & SuperPi
> .....figure 400w
Click to expand...

Na, no hostility, just doing some math.

Numbers came out about where I was expecting them too, just didn't factor in that you add extra to make sure the PSU is good for it.


----------



## Workhorse10

Im on a Noctua DH-14 and my cpu is 45 at load and NB is 66. Is my NB too hot? Should it be closer in temp to my cpu at load on a ud3?


----------



## Workhorse10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Workhorse10*
> 
> Im on a Noctua DH-14 and my cpu is 45 at load and NB is 66. Is my NB too hot? Should it be closer in temp to my cpu at load on a ud3?


NB temp jumps around at load between 62 and 69. Should it be a bit more steady? Sensor problem.

volts jump between 1.48 and 1.52 in cpuz at load in prime.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Workhorse10*
> 
> Im on a Noctua DH-14 and my cpu is 45 at load and NB is 66. Is my NB too hot? Should it be closer in temp to my cpu at load on a ud3?


Bad news: On a UD3, the NB will bake.

Good news: They can handle into the mid-high 70's before you have to start worrying about it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU alone is not around 400w. At 4.8Ghz, anand has the whole system wattage under CPU only load at 350w. I'm not buying that 200mhz more equates to over 75w.
> 
> You're looking at maybe 300w. max.
> 
> 
> 
> ....So is this enthusiasm or hostility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is you are not required to purchase anything. I just had a dedicated circuit put in because of the 'Holodeck's' unique power setup. (3 x PSU's, 4 x GPU's Dual pumps etc...etc...) at any rate most of the reviews for Vishera stayed well below the 1.55v limit, most of them well below 1.5v
> (my review being one of the exceptions) I have noticed that many people here in this thread are using 1.54-1.57v to attain their OC with the 8320/8350, So the gamer electrician and I pulled some readings at different voltages.
> At [email protected] 1.552v the CPU was pulling 323W. I don't know about you, but I don't run power at 100% of capacity and add 20%. Thusly I recommended before (and do now) 400w if heavily over-clocking the Vishera (which he is) It makes no sense to figure it tight and then later want to Linpack & Furmark rather then just Skyrim & SuperPi
> .....figure 400w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, no hostility, just doing some math.
> 
> Numbers came out about where I was expecting them too, just didn't factor in that you add extra to make sure the PSU is good for it.
Click to expand...

Yeah I lost track of how many people I said: " Don't forget to add 20%" , have them cheap out on the PSU and then complain that they shut down when going into 3D







, so I just add it in.


----------



## Workhorse10

I may take those sinks off and reapply some Artic silver 5 i have.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU alone is not around 400w. At 4.8Ghz, anand has the whole system wattage under CPU only load at 350w. I'm not buying that 200mhz more equates to over 75w.
> 
> You're looking at maybe 300w. max.
> 
> 
> 
> ....So is this enthusiasm or hostility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is you are not required to purchase anything. I just had a dedicated circuit put in because of the 'Holodeck's' unique power setup. (3 x PSU's, 4 x GPU's Dual pumps etc...etc...) at any rate most of the reviews for Vishera stayed well below the 1.55v limit, most of them well below 1.5v
> (my review being one of the exceptions) I have noticed that many people here in this thread are using 1.54-1.57v to attain their OC with the 8320/8350, So the gamer electrician and I pulled some readings at different voltages.
> At [email protected] 1.552v the CPU was pulling 323W. I don't know about you, but I don't run power at 100% of capacity and add 20%. Thusly I recommended before (and do now) 400w if heavily over-clocking the Vishera (which he is) It makes no sense to figure it tight and then later want to Linpack & Furmark rather then just Skyrim & SuperPi
> .....figure 400w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, no hostility, just doing some math.
> 
> Numbers came out about where I was expecting them too, just didn't factor in that you add extra to make sure the PSU is good for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I lost track of how many people I said: " Don't forget to add 20%" , have them cheap out on the PSU and then complain that they shut down when going into 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I just add it in.
Click to expand...

My TX 750 is cutting it very very close to the line, but there are extremely few things that will max out all 8 cores and both my cards at the same time. I'll be looking into a new PSU (Anvil needs a non-crap PSU anyway, it'd love my 750) and possibly a Raystorm kit for x-mas time.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU alone is not around 400w. At 4.8Ghz, anand has the whole system wattage under CPU only load at 350w. I'm not buying that 200mhz more equates to over 75w.
> 
> You're looking at maybe 300w. max.
> 
> 
> 
> ....So is this enthusiasm or hostility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is you are not required to purchase anything. I just had a dedicated circuit put in because of the 'Holodeck's' unique power setup. (3 x PSU's, 4 x GPU's Dual pumps etc...etc...) at any rate most of the reviews for Vishera stayed well below the 1.55v limit, most of them well below 1.5v
> (my review being one of the exceptions) I have noticed that many people here in this thread are using 1.54-1.57v to attain their OC with the 8320/8350, So the gamer electrician and I pulled some readings at different voltages.
> At [email protected] 1.552v the CPU was pulling 323W. I don't know about you, but I don't run power at 100% of capacity and add 20%. Thusly I recommended before (and do now) 400w if heavily over-clocking the Vishera (which he is) It makes no sense to figure it tight and then later want to Linpack & Furmark rather then just Skyrim & SuperPi
> .....figure 400w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, no hostility, just doing some math.
> 
> Numbers came out about where I was expecting them too, just didn't factor in that you add extra to make sure the PSU is good for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I lost track of how many people I said: " Don't forget to add 20%" , have them cheap out on the PSU and then complain that they shut down when going into 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I just add it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My TX 750 is cutting it very very close to the line, but there are extremely few things that will max out all 8 cores and both my cards at the same time. I'll be looking into a new PSU (Anvil needs a non-crap PSU anyway, it'd love my 750) and possibly a Raystorm kit for x-mas time.
Click to expand...

Thats why I mentioned in the original response about weather he was going to be a gamer or hardcore bench & burn. Just no middle ground there. You can get by with 700W or need 1100.

**** Do you know anything about these?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16109/ex-blc-1118/MIPS_ICEFORCE_HF_Liquid_Cooling_CPU_Block_-_Socket_AMD_-_Nickel_POM_MCH5002.html?tl=g30c85s139


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My TX 750 is cutting it very very close to the line, but there are extremely few things that will max out all 8 cores and both my cards at the same time. I'll be looking into a new PSU (Anvil needs a non-crap PSU anyway, it'd love my 750) and possibly a Raystorm kit for x-mas time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I mentioned in the original response about weather he was going to be a gamer or hardcore bench & burn. Just no middle ground there. You can get by with 700W or need 1100.
> 
> **** Do you know anything about these?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16109/ex-blc-1118/MIPS_ICEFORCE_HF_Liquid_Cooling_CPU_Block_-_Socket_AMD_-_Nickel_POM_MCH5002.html?tl=g30c85s139
Click to expand...

Nope. But since it's almost as expensive as a whole Raystorm kit, I probably won't be able to afford it.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Nope. But since it's almost as expensive as a whole Raystorm kit, I probably won't be able to afford it.


not really the raystorm kits 160-170$

As for that cpu block the (iceforce) i haven't seen any reviews of it. However the Raystorm is a proven block. Cost doesn't really matter much with cpu blocks, its how they are made.

XSPC makes good stuff.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. But since it's almost as expensive as a whole Raystorm kit, I probably won't be able to afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> not really the raystorm kits 160-170$
> 
> As for that cpu block the (iceforce) i haven't seen any reviews of it. However the Raystorm is a proven block. Cost doesn't really matter much with cpu blocks, its how they are made.
> 
> XSPC makes good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But since it's almost as expensive as a whole Raystorm kit, I probably won't be able to afford it.
Click to expand...

I haven't found any reviews either. I have gotten the best results with the 370-A so far.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats why I mentioned in the original response about weather he was going to be a gamer or hardcore bench & burn. Just no middle ground there. You can get by with 700W or need 1100.
> **** Do you know anything about these?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16109/ex-blc-1118/MIPS_ICEFORCE_HF_Liquid_Cooling_CPU_Block_-_Socket_AMD_-_Nickel_POM_MCH5002.html?tl=g30c85s139


yeah....should be a nice xmas gift ;-)

sorry the review is in german but results speak by themselves:


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> yeah....should be a nice xmas gift ;-)
> 
> sorry the review is in german but results speak by themselves:


it flows good actually has the best flow, but still behind the raystorm in performance according to that review.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it flows good actually has the best flow, but still behind the raystorm in performance according to that review.


i have to agree, but for a first try it s not that bad , i ll keep an eye on this manufacter now ...especially when i see the results of my "already outdated" supreme LTX
...raystorm still rock solid around 1st places with decent pricing








here another source


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Just in case if anyone was interested in H100 numbers on the 8350,

I was hitting about 36-38 C core temps on stock frequencies and voltages in Intel Burn Test (turbo disabled).

I recently removed the copper plate from the H100 and spent a long day lapping it to flat, smooth perfection. I also lapped the CPU down to the copper.

After 30 minutes in ITB on high I maxed out at 31 C core temps with roughly 23 C ambient temps, so a good 5 C difference. Figured I'd throw this out there if someone was trying to look forward to an eventful Sunday afternoon


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> **** Do you know anything about these?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16109/ex-blc-1118/MIPS_ICEFORCE_HF_Liquid_Cooling_CPU_Block_-_Socket_AMD_-_Nickel_POM_MCH5002.html?tl=g30c85s139


Boy that is sexy







especially with how alot of the other AMD blocks look like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Just in case if anyone was interested in H100 numbers on the 8350,
> 
> I was hitting about 36-38 C core temps on stock frequencies and voltages in Intel Burn Test (turbo disabled).
> 
> I recently removed the copper plate from the H100 and spent a long day lapping it to flat, smooth perfection. I also lapped the CPU down to the copper.
> 
> After 30 minutes in ITB on high I maxed out at 31 C core temps with roughly 23 C ambient temps, so a good 5 C difference. Figured I'd throw this out there if someone was trying to look forward to an eventful Sunday afternoon


Can you take the copper off of the H100 without opening the system?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Nah. Once you take off the 8 allen screws part of the internals are exposed. But it's no biggie, there's just a rubber washer and a bit of water.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. But since it's almost as expensive as a whole Raystorm kit, I probably won't be able to afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> not really *the raystorm kits 160-170$*
> 
> As for that cpu block the (iceforce) i haven't seen any reviews of it. However the Raystorm is a proven block. Cost doesn't really matter much with cpu blocks, its how they are made.
> 
> XSPC makes good stuff.
Click to expand...

Um... no?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Wat

Unless there is some reason to avoid the $130 kit that is.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it flows good actually has the best flow, but still behind the raystorm in performance according to that review.
> 
> 
> 
> i have to agree, but for a first try it s not that bad , i ll keep an eye on this manufacter now ...especially when i see the results of my "already outdated" supreme LTX
> ...raystorm still rock solid around 1st places with decent pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here another source
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reviews Blitz


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Um... no?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Wat
> Unless there is some reason to avoid the $130 kit that is.


The reason is mounting a giant 360mm rad on the back of your case. The RS 360 is worth the extra money. I have seen mid 60c with my setup when overclocking CPUNB, HT Link, and vcore at about 1.55v.


----------



## ebduncan

I dunno about the RS.

I personally went with the RX. Nice thick radiator.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Is it normal for my 8320 to require massive voltage increases past about 4.55GHz? I know my 2600k did this at a huge level, so I assume it is completely normal.
> Also, I assume the maximum safe voltage if keeping the temps in check is 1.55v? In your guys' personal oppinion, do you feel like this is actually 24/7 safe, or would you want to only run that voltage for benching?
> EDIT: @ Sazz - it says 4 Cores 8 Threads? Just curious because when I ran my 8320 in CB it noted all 8 Cores and 8 Threads. Did you turn off some cores for overclocking?


No, all cores are active. prolly just the cinebench itself, was there any update on cinebench since releasing the FX83** series?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Anyone on Win 7 who has not looked up or downloading the bulldozer hotfix, I keep it backed up on my domain.
> PM me if you are unable to find it, but last I checked, Techpowerup keeps it ready for download, and MS provides it to you upon request. (how I got it)
> Edit:
> KB2646060
> KB2645594


I am not aware of this, does this imrpove stability or just performance/utilization?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> No, all cores are active. prolly just the cinebench itself, was there any update on cinebench since releasing the FX83** series?
> I am not aware of this, does this imrpove stability or just performance/utilization?


The FX scheduler patch for Win7 will make the OS see an FX chip as 4C 8T.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> I am not aware of this, does this imrpove stability or just performance/utilization?


Thread scheduling. The performance improvement was from .05 - 7% depending on the benchmark if memory serves. I have not seen the report on Vishera as I had it installed when I replaced my 8150.

****preempted by mObius again


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thread scheduling. The performance improvement was from .05 - 7% depending on the benchmark if memory serves. I have not seen the report on Vishera as I had it installed when I replaced my 8150.


It won't even let me install it. It tells me that this update is not applicable to this system.

I didn't have it installed before I got the chip.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thread scheduling. The performance improvement was from .05 - 7% depending on the benchmark if memory serves. I have not seen the report on Vishera as I had it installed when I replaced my 8150.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't even let me install it. It tells me that this update is not applicable to this system.
> 
> I didn't have it installed before I got the chip.
Click to expand...

no kidding??
Well you just gave me something to look in to. I wonder if it's dormant, or having an effect.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thread scheduling. The performance improvement was from .05 - 7% depending on the benchmark if memory serves. I have not seen the report on Vishera as I had it installed when I replaced my 8150.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't even let me install it. It tells me that this update is not applicable to this system.
> 
> I didn't have it installed before I got the chip.
Click to expand...

I got that same message. windows update will automatically install it


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> It won't even let me install it. It tells me that this update is not applicable to this system.
> I didn't have it installed before I got the chip.


I was only able to install one of them. didn't see any changes tbh on benchmarking and so on.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I was only able to install one of them. didn't see any changes tbh on benchmarking and so on.


you install one then the other.. the earlier number first.. and yeah the b benefits of them aren't all that huge but all well

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-8-bulldozer-performance,3289.html

^results from toms

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-7-hotfix-bulldozer-performance,3119.html


----------



## Solders18

Side question: all you raystorm guys out there, how much coolant does your system take?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> It won't even let me install it. It tells me that this update is not applicable to this system.
> I didn't have it installed before I got the chip.


no probs to install it from guru3d s link

KB2645594 1st
KB2646060 2nd

as i just installed it i did a quick testing with the last programs i ve run without the patch ; improvement is not huge but still "existing"

3dm06: before24046 after 24402
3dmvantage: before 27015 after27123
cinebench:before 1.29mono &8.34multi after:1.30mono &8.36multi

....3dm06 is a old now but i m still using it because it punch equally gfx and cpu, a lil like the crysis serie and ut3....









the improvement forces to smile but u dont know yourself if it s a victory or an ironic smile


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Side question: all you raystorm guys out there, how much coolant does your system take?


i used most of the 32 oz coolant bottle. So probably around 29 oz or so. XSPC RX 240 kit.


----------



## giooliva

Can somebody help me where is the cputin here? i tried putting a 140mm on the red area but still i get 75deg temps,, i wonder what part of the motherboard needs to be cooled, i suffer from throttling issues beause of cpu temps, ty


----------



## IOSEFINI

cooling this part dropped my cpu temp


----------



## giooliva

maybe the bad thing about aftermarket coolrs is the removal of the aluminum backplate on the back, i think it really helps on cooling, i would try to modify my case and put a 120mm fan or 80mm with high rpm what did you think sir?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Can somebody help me where is the cputin here? i tried putting a 140mm on the red area but still i get 75deg temps,, i wonder what part of the motherboard needs to be cooled, i suffer from throttling issues beause of cpu temps, ty


dude you been trying to find answers from everyone for days now and basically you SHOULD do what i said days ago. Run it at stock then buy a better motherboard if you really want to Overclock.

YOUR board is screaming out at you saying it cannot handle the temps with your mild overclock of 4ghz.

Please for the love of god accept this as the truth. I found a link for the 8120 and your board...i figured its close enough and hopefully get you to understand its a board issue.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/47282-asrock-970-extreme3-fx-8120-keeps-throttling-im-not-overclocking.html


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> dude you been trying to find answers from everyone for days now and basically you SHOULD do what i said days ago. Run it at stock then buy a better motherboard if you really want to Overclock.
> 
> YOUR board is screaming out at you saying it cannot handle the temps with your mild overclock of 4ghz.
> 
> Please for the love of god accept this as the truth. I found a link for the 8120 and your board...i figured its close enough and hopefully get you to understand its a board issue.
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/47282-asrock-970-extreme3-fx-8120-keeps-throttling-im-not-overclocking.html


im so sorry for that dude, but the fact that im still a student, and i cant manage to buy a new board now, so im trying to maximize this board first, i would buy a board in a month or two or even 3, btw dude, can you suggest a good motherboard 100 dollar range to but not exceeding 150?


----------



## Taggle

Hi, well I finally have my new FX8350 system all up and running so am beginning to experiment with overclocking but could do with a little advice on which temperatures to trust as accurate for this purpose based on which software used.

System is the above with the ASUS Crosshair V mobo plus the Antec H920 cooler.

I will give some examples on the various software monitoring apps I have running. These are values with the system currently overclocked to 4.7GHZ (idle temps)

HWMonitor (vers 1.21) has CPU temp at 41C but the 'Package' temp at between 23C and 30C (it fluctuates)

Core Temp reads as 22C to 26C (again this fluctuates)

AIDA64 has the CPU temp at 41C and the individual cores at between 23C and 30C (fluctuating as with the others)

AMD Overdrive likewise has the indiviual cores running between 23C to 29C. (ditto)

And the liquid temperature from the Antec ChillControl panel reads as 38C.

Hmm, so where exactly does that put the most likely accurate temperature of the FX8350 ? Is it in the lower ranges based on those three figures above that tally ? Or is the 41C CPU value closer, given that more closely matches the liquid temp in the cooler ? What exactly then is the difference between CPU temps and Package/core temps in the above software..hmm ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> im so sorry for that dude, but the fact that im still a student, and i cant manage to buy a new board now, so im trying to maximize this board first, i would buy a board in a month or two or even 3, btw dude, can you suggest a good motherboard 100 dollar range to but not exceeding 150?


Don't apologise man lol i know how hard it is having no money but i really think you have maximised that board already.

As for recommending a board i'd wait for your fellow americans to answer. Im from england and have no clue as to finding boards on american sites eg which sites are best etc


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Hi, well I finally have my new FX8350 system all up and running so am beginning to experiment with overclocking but could do with a little advice on which temperatures to trust as accurate for this purpose based on which software used.
> System is the above with the ASUS Crosshair V mobo plus the Antec H920 cooler.
> I will give some examples on the various software monitoring apps I have running. These are values with the system currently overclocked to 4.7GHZ (idle temps)
> HWMonitor (vers 1.21) has CPU temp at 41C but the 'Package' temp at between 23C and 30C (it fluctuates)
> Core Temp reads as 22C to 26C (again this fluctuates)
> AIDA64 has the CPU temp at 41C and the individual cores at between 23C and 30C (fluctuating as with the others)
> AMD Overdrive likewise has the indiviual cores running between 23C to 29C. (ditto)
> And the liquid temperature from the Antec ChillControl panel reads as 38C.
> Hmm, so where exactly does that put the most likely accurate temperature of the FX8350 ? Is it in the lower ranges based on those three figures above that tally ? Or is the 41C CPU value closer, given that more closely matches the liquid temp in the cooler ? What exactly then is the difference between CPU temps and Package/core temps in the above software..hmm ?


Cpu Temps are your socket temperatures this will be around 10oC difference from the package(core) temp

Package temps has been renamed that from core temps, probably to save space lol, other than that i dont know why they changed from showing each core to package temp
the core temps you can go to are62oC full load.

Temps will stop fluctuating so much under full load. You will still see it going up and down due to cooling.

Im not sure on your liquid cool temp. dont own liquid cooling









Edit As for trust.....i think most on here inc. myself use hwmonitor and core temp. Some use AIDA64 too


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> im so sorry for that dude, but the fact that im still a student, and i cant manage to buy a new board now, so im trying to maximize this board first, i would buy a board in a month or two or even 3, btw dude, can you suggest a good motherboard 100 dollar range to but not exceeding 150?


I would suggest either,
Asus M5A99FX EVO 2.0
or
Gigabyte 990FX UD3 Rev 1.1 or higher


----------



## giooliva

hahah, im not american sir, im a filipino


----------



## Taggle

Thanks, core temp is the one (or ones ) I will be watching then


----------



## IOSEFINI

I was curious to see what Vcore I need to stabilize my 8350 @ 4.8GHz, using most common stress test programs.
So, here are the results.

CPU.......................4.8GHz (200X24)
CPU/NB..................2200 (stock)
HT Link..................2600 (stock)
RAM......................2133..8-9-8-24 (stock)

I ran them for 1 hour, IBT-20runs.
P95 ver. 27.7 - 6 hours

...........................................................Vcore(BIOS)..............................Vcore(LOAD)

AIDA64.................................................1.35625V...................................1.380V
IBT.......................................................1.35625V...................................1.404V
OCCT Linpack.........................................1.36875V...................................1.416V
AMD Overdrive.......................................1.37500V...................................1.416V
OCCT....................................................1.40000V...................................1.440V
P95 ver. 25.11.......................................1.42500V...................................1.476V
P95 ver. 27.7.........................................1.43750V...................................1.500V


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I was curious to see what Vcore I need to stabilize my 8350 @ 4.8GHz, using most common stress test programs.
> So, here are the results.
> CPU.......................4.8GHz (200X24)
> CPU/NB..................2200 (stock)
> HT Link..................2600 (stock)
> RAM......................2133..8-9-8-24 (stock)
> I ran them for 1 hour, IBT-20runs.
> P95 ver. 27.7 - 6 hours
> ...........................................................Vcore(BIOS)..............................Vcore(LOAD)
> AIDA64.................................................1.35625V...................................1.380V
> IBT.......................................................1.35625V...................................1.404V
> OCCT Linpack.........................................1.36875V...................................1.416V
> AMD Overdrive.......................................1.37500V...................................1.416V
> OCCT....................................................1.40000V...................................1.440V
> P95 ver. 25.11.......................................1.42500V...................................1.476V
> P95 ver. 27.7.........................................1.43750V...................................1.500V


Which one would you go with?


----------



## IOSEFINI

OCCT(not linpack) , but I have to run it more than 1 hour


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I was curious to see what Vcore I need to stabilize my 8350 @ 4.8GHz, using most common stress test programs.
> So, here are the results.
> CPU.......................4.8GHz (200X24)
> CPU/NB..................2200 (stock)
> HT Link..................2600 (stock)
> RAM......................2133..8-9-8-24 (stock)
> I ran them for 1 hour, IBT-20runs.
> P95 ver. 27.7 - 6 hours
> ...........................................................Vcore(BIOS)..............................Vcore(LOAD)
> AIDA64.................................................1.35625V...................................1.380V
> IBT.......................................................1.35625V...................................1.404V
> OCCT Linpack.........................................1.36875V...................................1.416V
> AMD Overdrive.......................................1.37500V...................................1.416V
> OCCT....................................................1.40000V...................................1.440V
> P95 ver. 25.11.......................................1.42500V...................................1.476V
> P95 ver. 27.7.........................................1.43750V...................................1.500V


This is interesting. I guess there is no set definition of "stable"


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> This is interesting. I guess there is no set definition of "stable"


Since I have not really investigated the different approaches these various stress tests take, it does then have me wondering how each of them differ. Do they all do different tests, hence the differing levels of voltage required for stability. Or do some do the sam tests but it comes down to the coding approaches in the software ?

Ie, is there any reason why Prime95 should be favored over others that give lower voltage requirements...hmmm ?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Side question: all you raystorm guys out there, how much coolant does your system take?
> 
> 
> 
> i used most of the 32 oz coolant bottle. So probably around 29 oz or so. XSPC RX 240 kit.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Um... no?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/ex-wat-219/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Wat
> Unless there is some reason to avoid the $130 kit that is.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is mounting a giant 360mm rad on the back of your case. The RS 360 is worth the extra money. I have seen mid 60c with my setup when overclocking CPUNB, HT Link, and vcore at about 1.55v.
Click to expand...

I can fit a 360 rad _in_ my case though.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Since I have not really investigated the different approaches these various stress tests take, it does then have me wondering how each of them differ. Do they all do different tests, hence the differing levels of voltage required for stability. Or do some do the sam tests but it comes down to the coding approaches in the software ?
> 
> Ie, is there any reason why Prime95 should be favored over others that give lower voltage requirements...hmmm ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> This is interesting. I guess there is no set definition of "stable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are different. Some are Floating point heavy and others integer and or are more aimed at FPU, CPU, Cache, and test different amount of RAM.
> Maybe someone of more expertise can verify this(I think we have programmers in here) but I think Linpack is one of the most stressful programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I can fit a 360 rad in my case though.


can you fit a thick 360 radiator?

Because the RX240 is better than the RS360. In terms of pure surface area.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit a 360 rad in my case though.
> 
> 
> 
> can you fit a thick 360 radiator?
> 
> Because the RX240 is better than the RS360. In terms of pure surface area.
Click to expand...

I can fit a rad as thick as a power supply including fans, and have the area needed for a 360mm, yes.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I can fit a rad as thick as a power supply including fans, and have the area needed for a 360mm, yes.


then go for the RX 360. over the RS 360.

You will get much better temperatures. The RX series is only 8 fins per inch so you don't need big monster fans on them either. A simple push setup works just fine. Push pull will only give you 2-3 degrees difference.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They are different. Some are Floating point heavy and others integer and or are more aimed at FPU, CPU, Cache, and test different amount of RAM.
> Maybe someone of more expertise can verify this(I think we have programmers in here) but I think Linpack is one of the most stressful programs.


Linpack as in OCCT?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> then go for the RX 360. over the RS 360.
> You will get much better temperatures. The RX series is only 8 fins per inch so you don't need big monster fans on them either. A simple push setup works just fine. Push pull will only give you 2-3 degrees difference.


The EX 360 seems to have been forgotten here. If you're worried about space, it should prove better than the RS, and can be pretty good compared to an RX when using high cfm fans.

The area the RX is king is in low cfm situations. It can cool much better with lower rpm fans than either, but the gap narrows with higher speed fans.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Linpack as in OCCT?


Linpack as in (I)ntel (B)urn (T)est, LinX, or OCCT


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They are different. Some are Floating point heavy and others integer and or are more aimed at FPU, CPU, Cache, and test different amount of RAM.
> Maybe someone of more expertise can verify this(I think we have programmers in here) but I think Linpack is one of the most stressful programs.
> 
> 
> 
> Linpack as in OCCT?
Click to expand...

Yup.
I guess what I am interested in more specifically is that It is my understanding that the Linpack library is the most intense for lack of a better word. Wondering if anyone knows if that is true or not.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I was curious to see what Vcore I need to stabilize my 8350 @ 4.8GHz, using most common stress test programs.
> So, here are the results.
> CPU.......................4.8GHz (200X24)
> CPU/NB..................2200 (stock)
> HT Link..................2600 (stock)
> RAM......................2133..8-9-8-24 (stock)
> I ran them for 1 hour, IBT-20runs.
> P95 ver. 27.7 - 6 hours
> ...........................................................Vcore(BIOS)..............................Vcore(LOAD)
> AIDA64.................................................1.35625V...................................1.380V
> IBT.......................................................1.35625V...................................1.404V
> OCCT Linpack.........................................1.36875V...................................1.416V
> AMD Overdrive.......................................1.37500V...................................1.416V
> OCCT....................................................1.40000V...................................1.440V
> P95 ver. 25.11.......................................1.42500V...................................1.476V
> P95 ver. 27.7.........................................1.43750V...................................1.500V


This is pretty similar to what I'm seeing on mine, what troubles me about it is historically all of these are usually pretty close, (Maybe not AIDA64, I've never used it.) Why does prime now take such a dramatic increase in voltage to become stable?

What settings where you running for IBT? Standard? It's not usually too far off of OCCT and AMD OD for me.


----------



## IOSEFINI

I used 50% of the RAM in all tests.( High for IBT}.
I have 2x2 G sticks..
Why prime needs such a high voltage compared to the others? I have no clue, might be something wrong with it, but in this case, should not be stable, no matter the vcore used


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I used 50% of the RAM in all tests.( High for IBT}.
> I have 2x2 G sticks..
> Why prime needs such a high voltage compared to the others? I have no clue, might be something wrong with it, but in this case, should not be stable, no matter the vcore used


Ah, I use 6GB with LinX or 4GB with IBT.

Who knows for Prime...


----------



## Solders18

while folding, i leave HWMonitor running just to keep and eye on temps. I looked at vcore max and it reported *2.52v*. i am pretty sure thats an error because if i actually went that high, i wouldn't have a CPU left. folding on 4.7GHz @1.475 bios setting temps are staying pretty constant at 49-51. Have the CPU and one GPU folding for 25262 PPD.







just thought i would share


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit a rad as thick as a power supply including fans, and have the area needed for a 360mm, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> then go for the RX 360. over the RS 360.
> 
> You will get much better temperatures. The RX series is only 8 fins per inch so you don't need big monster fans on them either. A simple push setup works just fine. Push pull will only give you 2-3 degrees difference.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Will look into it, although the 360 raystorm is $200. I suppose that does future proof me a bit though, being on a 360 rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> then go for the RX 360. over the RS 360.
> You will get much better temperatures. The RX series is only 8 fins per inch so you don't need big monster fans on them either. A simple push setup works just fine. Push pull will only give you 2-3 degrees difference.
> 
> 
> 
> The EX 360 seems to have been forgotten here. If you're worried about space, it should prove better than the RS, and can be pretty good compared to an RX when using high cfm fans.
> 
> The area the RX is king is in low cfm situations. It can cool much better with lower rpm fans than either, but the gap narrows with higher speed fans.
Click to expand...

Ya... space isn't a concern:


I love my 932.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya... space isn't a concern:
> 
> 
> I love my 932.


sheesh stripe that and you have a highway. I barely fit a single thick rad above my MB


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya... space isn't a concern:
> 
> 
> I love my 932.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh stripe that and you have a highway. I barely fit a single thick rad above my MB
Click to expand...

yup,
One of the few real game cases that still has a PSU mounting for top and bottom.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I was curious to see what Vcore I need to stabilize my 8350 @ 4.8GHz, using most common stress test programs.
> So, here are the results.
> CPU.......................4.8GHz (200X24)
> CPU/NB..................2200 (stock)
> HT Link..................2600 (stock)
> RAM......................2133..8-9-8-24 (stock)
> I ran them for 1 hour, IBT-20runs.
> P95 ver. 27.7 - 6 hours
> ...........................................................Vcore(BIOS)..............................Vcore(LOAD)
> AIDA64.................................................1.35625V...................................1.380V
> IBT.......................................................1.35625V...................................1.404V
> OCCT Linpack.........................................1.36875V...................................1.416V
> AMD Overdrive.......................................1.37500V...................................1.416V
> OCCT....................................................1.40000V...................................1.440V
> P95 ver. 25.11.......................................1.42500V...................................1.476V
> P95 ver. 27.7.........................................1.43750V...................................1.500V[/quote
> 
> I check the memory on Newegg.com and other sites every week. I have not encountered any 2133 memory with XMP profile of 8-9-8-24. please give me the Brand name and and model of the memory. That profile at best is 1866 memory but more likely 1600 memory. By the way running memory at 2133 is going to inhibit a stable cpu overclock at a high speed. I suggest you ramp down the memory to 1866 and try overclocking with memory speed at the level. I believe you will be more successful. The fastest memory I have found at 8 cas latency for memory speeds above 1600 mhz is 8-9-9-24 for the G Skill Trident-X 1866 8 GB dimms.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Can somebody help me where is the cputin here? i tried putting a 140mm on the red area but still i get 75deg temps,, i wonder what part of the motherboard needs to be cooled, i suffer from throttling issues beause of cpu temps, ty


That mobo is basically like a UD3, I used a UD3 and the NB temps goes pretty high with its mediocre heatsink, the UD5 that I am using now never goes over 45C on NB even when I am on my 5Ghz overclock (unlike the UD3 that goes 60C on my daily clocks), as the other people are saying, if you want a better overclock change your board.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I was curious to see what Vcore I need to stabilize my 8350 @ 4.8GHz, using most common stress test programs.
> So, here are the results.
> CPU.......................4.8GHz (200X24)
> CPU/NB..................2200 (stock)
> HT Link..................2600 (stock)
> RAM......................2133..8-9-8-24 (stock)
> I ran them for 1 hour, IBT-20runs.
> P95 ver. 27.7 - 6 hours
> ...........................................................Vcore(BIOS)..............................Vcore(LOAD)
> AIDA64.................................................1.35625V...................................1.380V
> IBT.......................................................1.35625V...................................1.404V
> OCCT Linpack.........................................1.36875V...................................1.416V
> AMD Overdrive.......................................1.37500V...................................1.416V
> OCCT....................................................1.40000V...................................1.440V
> P95 ver. 25.11.......................................1.42500V...................................1.476V
> P95 ver. 27.7.........................................1.43750V...................................1.500V


I got similar result at 4.7Ghz, altho my clock set-up is x20 multiplier/235 FSB
My BIOS voltage is at 1.475v but after LLC it goes 1.5v under prime95, and prime95 fails randomly, sometimes just after 1hr and the longest run I had is just over 8 1/2hrs. I get that Illegal sumout error, dunno what that means. if it was something like "expected 0.2432534 time but got 0.34633434" error then I know its lacking on voltage. but that illegal sumout error seems to appear even on stock settings on some people which is pretty weird.


----------



## IOSEFINI

@ os2wiz
This is the RAM. Its 2x2G

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=368


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I got similar result at 4.7Ghz, altho my clock set-up is x20 multiplier/235 FSB
> My BIOS voltage is at 1.475v but after LLC it goes 1.5v under prime95, and prime95 fails randomly, sometimes just after 1hr and the longest run I had is just over 8 1/2hrs. I get that Illegal sumout error, dunno what that means. if it was something like "expected 0.2432534 time but got 0.34633434" error then I know its lacking on voltage. but that illegal sumout error seems to appear even on stock settings on some people which is pretty weird.


The illegal sumout is a computation error. It means one of the computation results didn't match the expected result. Kind of like if your CPU said 2+2 = 5 ... Except it relates to FFT and floating point operations. It's not a good thing and it points to some instability.

I don't get any failure at stock, did a 21 hour run yesterday on stock.
With OC it's much harder to get it to pass. Raising the CPU core voltage definitely helps. But of course that raises your temps too.
I have found that raising CPU-NB seems to help, but that may be because of my new DDR3-1866 RAM.


----------



## Lordred

Just passed 24 hours of folding @ 3500mhz 1.175v (I did a ton of testing at 1.152 but my first run at folding resulted in the client crashing somewhere around 17 hours, so I bumped it up to 1.175 and now I think I can officially claim to be stable at sub 1.200v)


----------



## burwood69

Hi guys, first post, always wanted to post on here!

I'm an AMD guy since getting the 550PII that unlocked to a B50. I bought this current rig in anticipation for the 8150 but bought a 1090T like most people after reading the initial reviews. My 1090T never OC'd well and was quite boring after the excitement that was unlocking 2 cores. My B50 got to 4Ghz but the 1090 could barely get to 3.8 stable. So I bucked up and bought the 8350 not for gaming but for OC'ing.

Very happy so far, got it to 5ghz stable @ 1.52 volts with temps getting high but I didnt increase fan load. I think I can do 5.2 with a bench with some work. I think I'll be switching RAM soon, I bought the 1600mhz ram to underclock and run at lower latency for my PII but the performance dropped when I bumped it up to 1600 and high latency.

I don't think I'll run any higher than 4.4 24/7 with the H80 on low, there just isnt any reason to buy a bigger rad or run the little 80 on high.

Biggest beef so far? Planetside 2 hates us.


----------



## flyin15sec

Regarding Prime95

I just want to chime in on the Prime95 debate. First, I'm not in favor of Prime95 or not, I typically use multiple stress tests to achieve my own "Stable" settings. While trying to see how far I could go with my stock VID of 1.35v, I let Prime95 run, while I peruse the forums. I saw someone mention in this thread, what was some of the differences between the tests.

Well, I'm not a code monkey, not a software engineer. However, I did find something interesting which might help dispell why Prime95 is failing while the other stress tests aren't.

Prime has always had 3 primary tests, Small FTT, Large FTT and Blend. Small utilizes almost no memory to stress the CPU, Large will use more memory, Blend is a combination of tests between the two.

Back in the Core2 days, I learn that you could be Prime95 SFTT stable, but would still fail immediately with Blend or LFTT. This is because the other two tests stress your memory and memory controller.
*
TESTING Methodology:*
I use CPUID's Hardware Monitor to record my findings. In my chart below, I ran 4 Prime95 tests, at 4.8ghz and 4.0ghz. I also ran IBT to show the differences. The voltage that we are looking at is CPU/NB. This voltage is a good illustrator to show the difference between Prime95 and IBT. Each tests took at least 3 mins. or more. I also had to change the CPU/NB voltage from 1.3v to Auto in the BIOS.

Legend:
Top Graph - 4.8ghz
Bottom Graph - 4.0ghz
Value - CPU/NB voltage of when I took my screenshot
Min - Minimum CPU/NB voltage registered
Max - Maximum CPU/NB voltage recorded


You can see that at 4ghz, there was almost no voltage variations between all 4 tests.

At 4.8ghz, you can clearly see that Prime95 LFTT test has a much higher recorded max voltage. This means that at one point it took 1.29v to maintain the test, while all the other tests took no more than 1.277v.

It's almost a certainty that this would explain why Prime95 along with IBT or any Linpack testing will fail at the same voltages at the lower overclocks. Once you get to the higher overclocks, Prime95 will need more voltage than IBT.

Keep in mind this is just CPU/NB voltage, There may be a variety of other voltages that requires this higher voltage for Prime95 that is not monitor by any software available.


----------



## Schindlerian

Hey everybody. I'm not an owner of one of these fancy cards, but I came to ask a stereotypical question:

I've been running an x6 1100t for quite a while and recently was lucky enough to get my hands on a Crosshair Formula-Z when my Sabertooth 990fx bit the dust. I've had this CPU for quite some time so I was considering an upgrade but through all the reviews and comparisons I've checked it doesn't seem like much of an upgrade into the FX series although not many tests compared the 1100t to the newer 8320/8350 processors. Would it be smart to upgrade now or should I hold off for something considerably better in the near-future?

My rig is pretty up to par so I suppose I'm in no means desperate for an upgrade but I've stuck with AMD for as long as I've set up my own builds so I was hoping someone would have some decent advice.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schindlerian*
> 
> Hey everybody. I'm not an owner of one of these fancy cards, but I came to ask a stereotypical question:
> 
> I've been running an x6 1100t for quite a while and recently was lucky enough to get my hands on a Crosshair Formula-Z when my Sabertooth 990fx bit the dust. I've had this CPU for quite some time so I was considering an upgrade but through all the reviews and comparisons I've checked it doesn't seem like much of an upgrade into the FX series although not many tests compared the 1100t to the newer 8320/8350 processors. Would it be smart to upgrade now or should I hold off for something considerably better in the near-future?
> 
> My rig is pretty up to par so I suppose I'm in no means desperate for an upgrade but I've stuck with AMD for as long as I've set up my own builds so I was hoping someone would have some decent advice.


A question like this always feels like a setup, but WTH







. As far as upgrading goes, it depends on how and what you use your machine for. Do you know of 3 benchmarks that would in part represent how you use your machine?


----------



## Lordred

I would of really liked a slightly better chip, but failing a legitimate reason to get an RMA I will have to live with it. TPF 1:32-1:33 project 8069 @ 4000mhz 1.376v

All system fans @ 1000rpm
Ambient 18.5c

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1155585/


----------



## Schindlerian

Hah! Sorry, I completely forgot to go into specifics. My computer as of right this moment is out of commission. I parted it out while waiting for a new PSU to arrive but I've generously upgraded a lot of pieces slowly since the summer with the intention of finally getting to experience some nice games as max settings/resolution. Unfortunately without everything up and running I can't/haven't ran any benchmarks in some time. Outside of the gaming aspect I do utilize many Adobe products for illustration and digital design but not in any extreme manner. And over the course of a few years I've amassed a fairly sizable collection of 1080p films/movies but that's not particularly important to me although considering my television is much worse than my Catleap, I tend to watch much more through the PC. So unfortunately that doesn't answer the question too well but I'm open to hearing whatever suggestion you may have in that respect.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Regarding Prime95
> I just want to chime in on the Prime95 debate. First, I'm not in favor of Prime95 or not, I typically use multiple stress tests to achieve my own "Stable" settings. While trying to see how far I could go with my stock VID of 1.35v, I let Prime95 run, while I peruse the forums. I saw someone mention in this thread, what was some of the differences between the tests.
> Well, I'm not a code monkey, not a software engineer. However, I did find something interesting which might help dispell why Prime95 is failing while the other stress tests aren't.
> Prime has always had 3 primary tests, Small FTT, Large FTT and Blend. Small utilizes almost no memory to stress the CPU, Large will use more memory, Blend is a combination of tests between the two.
> Back in the Core2 days, I learn that you could be Prime95 SFTT stable, but would still fail immediately with Blend or LFTT. This is because the other two tests stress your memory and memory controller.
> *
> TESTING Methodology:*
> I use CPUID's Hardware Monitor to record my findings. In my chart below, I ran 4 Prime95 tests, at 4.8ghz and 4.0ghz. I also ran IBT to show the differences. The voltage that we are looking at is CPU/NB. This voltage is a good illustrator to show the difference between Prime95 and IBT. Each tests took at least 3 mins. or more. I also had to change the CPU/NB voltage from 1.3v to Auto in the BIOS.
> Legend:
> Top Graph - 4.8ghz
> Bottom Graph - 4.0ghz
> Value - CPU/NB voltage of when I took my screenshot
> Min - Minimum CPU/NB voltage registered
> Max - Maximum CPU/NB voltage recorded
> 
> You can see that at 4ghz, there was almost no voltage variations between all 4 tests.
> At 4.8ghz, you can clearly see that Prime95 LFTT test has a much higher recorded max voltage. This means that at one point it took 1.29v to maintain the test, while all the other tests took no more than 1.277v.
> It's almost a certainty that this would explain why Prime95 along with IBT or any Linpack testing will fail at the same voltages at the lower overclocks. Once you get to the higher overclocks, Prime95 will need more voltage than IBT.
> Keep in mind this is just CPU/NB voltage, There may be a variety of other voltages that requires this higher voltage for Prime95 that is not monitor by any software available.


which program did you use to check NB voltage? I use HWmonitor, if NB voltage is shown in HWM which one is it?


----------



## Tarnix

Merry Xmas to self.


----------



## kkehlet

hello I recently bought an 8350 and was looking to o/c it to 5 gig stable for gamining just wonder if that is something that can be done or something close. I am novice at this and I am wanting to learn


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Regarding Prime95
> I just want to chime in on the Prime95 debate. First, I'm not in favor of Prime95 or not, I typically use multiple stress tests to achieve my own "Stable" settings. While trying to see how far I could go with my stock VID of 1.35v, I let Prime95 run, while I peruse the forums. I saw someone mention in this thread, what was some of the differences between the tests.
> Well, I'm not a code monkey, not a software engineer. However, I did find something interesting which might help dispell why Prime95 is failing while the other stress tests aren't.
> Prime has always had 3 primary tests, Small FTT, Large FTT and Blend. Small utilizes almost no memory to stress the CPU, Large will use more memory, Blend is a combination of tests between the two.
> Back in the Core2 days, I learn that you could be Prime95 SFTT stable, but would still fail immediately with Blend or LFTT. This is because the other two tests stress your memory and memory controller.
> *
> TESTING Methodology:*
> I use CPUID's Hardware Monitor to record my findings. In my chart below, I ran 4 Prime95 tests, at 4.8ghz and 4.0ghz. I also ran IBT to show the differences. The voltage that we are looking at is CPU/NB. This voltage is a good illustrator to show the difference between Prime95 and IBT. Each tests took at least 3 mins. or more. I also had to change the CPU/NB voltage from 1.3v to Auto in the BIOS.
> Legend:
> Top Graph - 4.8ghz
> Bottom Graph - 4.0ghz
> Value - CPU/NB voltage of when I took my screenshot
> Min - Minimum CPU/NB voltage registered
> Max - Maximum CPU/NB voltage recorded
> 
> You can see that at 4ghz, there was almost no voltage variations between all 4 tests.
> At 4.8ghz, you can clearly see that Prime95 LFTT test has a much higher recorded max voltage. This means that at one point it took 1.29v to maintain the test, while all the other tests took no more than 1.277v.
> It's almost a certainty that this would explain why Prime95 along with IBT or any Linpack testing will fail at the same voltages at the lower overclocks. Once you get to the higher overclocks, Prime95 will need more voltage than IBT.
> Keep in mind this is just CPU/NB voltage, There may be a variety of other voltages that requires this higher voltage for Prime95 that is not monitor by any software available.


So what you're saying in a nutshell, is that as you overclock the bus/multi, you need to overvolt the CPU/NB?


----------



## Maciomaniak

Hey guys.

I have a huge problem, and I have no idea, what happened.

My machine:

AMD [email protected],6 GHz
ASUS M5A99FX PRO 2.0.
Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB 1600 MHz CL10 (it's sux, I know)
XFX Core PRO650W
MSI Radeon HD7870
NZXT Havik 140 cooler CPU.

After many hardships, finally reached a stable clock speed of the processor - 4,6 GHz with 1,464V, and I can't reach more. When I set the voltage to 1.55V CPU to 4.7 GHz clock remains unstable. In 3D Mark 11, CPU Physics test works completely wrong, and I have 11-12 FPS. On the same test, with 4,6 GHz, all just pretty clear and smooth - 24-25 FPS. Looks like, in 4,7 GHz, works half of the cores.

But this is little thing, I have biggest problem with my graphic card. On the motherboard M5A99FX PRO 2.0, I can't set more then 1000 MHz on my core, and 1350 MHz with memories, coz my system is completely unstable, and freeze after few minutes. What happened?

I try all methods, set my PCIE speed to 130 MHz (stock = 100) and used my processor at default settings, but if my core on the graphic card set to 1010 MHz and more, all system is not stable. With that MSI, default clock is 1050/1200. I'm heartbroken, because the card must go in the lower settings all the time,

Anyone have any idea?

Sorry for my english, I'm learning all the time.


----------



## bios_R_us

Well, traded int the 8320 for a 8350. At least this one can get a stable 4 GHz clock for sure  (unless it's defective..) Will play with it more tonight but for now, I'm in the 8350 club.

From what I've seen, stock volts are at 1.375 and CPU-NB at 1.1875 I think. Batch is 1242.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maciomaniak*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a huge problem, and I have no idea, what happened.
> 
> My machine:
> 
> AMD [email protected],6 GHz
> ASUS M5A99FX PRO 2.0.
> *Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB 1600 MHz CL10 (it's sux, I know)*
> XFX Core PRO650W
> MSI Radeon HD7870
> NZXT Havik 140 cooler CPU.
> 
> [...]


Indeed. My Kingston ValueRam (which actually has SERIOUS chips that are pure badass, takes 1.72v without a sneeze) limits my Phenom II as well. Past FSB285 **** just goes awry, snafu, and [insert weirdo acronym here]. About that half core fps thingy, i'd say throttle or bad bidding. my Phenom II (1055T, stock 2.8GHz) stops being efficiently OC'ing at 3.8, anything above 3.7 gets slower on ram timing, boots is less quick, takes volts to go to 4.0. past 4.1 it's ridiculously hungry). I'd say no need to push it past 4.6 if it doesn't work for you. In theory, anything above the boost speed on all cores is extra. anything under is defect.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> So what you're saying in a nutshell, is that as you overclock the bus/multi, you need to overvolt the CPU/NB?


He could be on to something here. I raised my cpu/nb volts just a little and prime has gone further than ever before. Currently going to be playing around some this afternoon.

As far as im concerned my pc is stable for what i need, and stable with IBT and OCCT but just to have that one last program say it is would be icing on the cake


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> which program did you use to check NB voltage? I use HWmonitor, if NB voltage is shown in HWM which one is it?


CPU/NB which is the memory controller:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> So what you're saying in a nutshell, is that as you overclock the bus/multi, you need to overvolt the CPU/NB?


Not necessarily. How a person overclocks is base on their own setup. I merely wanted to show that there is a difference when using Prime95 and IBT. Prime95 will stress somethings more than IBT will, in this case it's CPU/NB with the Large FTT test.


----------



## giooliva

Any thoughts about asrock fatal1ty 990fx pro? im planning to replace my fail asrock 970 extreme 3? and if its not good, can you suggest a good replacement that is in its price range?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> CPU/NB which is the memory controller:
> 
> Not necessarily. How a person overclocks is base on their own setup. I merely wanted to show that there is a difference when using Prime95 and IBT. Prime95 will stress somethings more than IBT will, in this case it's CPU/NB with the Large FTT test.


Well after nearly a few hours testing with different vcore and cpu/nb volts i have found no evidence in increasing cpu/nb helps at all. What i have found is what someone else posted earlier and to get prime stable it just takes upping vcore a significant amount to be stable on that one program. I left cpu/nb at 1.175(stock for me) and increased it to 1.3. Left at auto doesnt seem to change for me lol

This i tried on 4.8ghz multi oc and 4.8 bus oc and 4.6 multi overclock and a 4.6 bus overclock.


----------



## laurie

I should get my 8350 tomorrow! Looking forward to hitting 5Ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkehlet*
> 
> hello I recently bought an 8350 and was looking to o/c it to 5 gig stable for gamining just wonder if that is something that can be done or something close. I am novice at this and I am wanting to learn


welcome here is a chart that should help you out

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I should get my 8350 tomorrow! Looking forward to hitting 5Ghz


Welcome

Yay another brit! We are taking over


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> So what you're saying in a nutshell, is that as you overclock the bus/multi, you need to overvolt the CPU/NB?


It may be coincidental, but I have prime95 stable and I've always been running at a pretty high CPU/NB. I'm running 2400 MHz ram, underclocked a bit, and I have to run CPU/NB around 1.4 or a little higher to keep it stable. My MB puts the CPU/NB at 1.4 automatically when I enter my Ram speed, and I can only lower it a small bit from that point and keep things stable at Ram speeds in excess of 2200. In fact, I haven't been able to get it completely stable at the Ram's rated 2400 -- my board/CPU/Ram don't seem quite capable of reaching it even if I loosen the timings a little. At around 2350 it becomes stable in prime95.

But I've always been able to reach a point of stability in prime95 for each frequency I've tried up to 4.73. After that I _think_ I could get it stable, but it's just too hot for my H100. I'm thinking of trying some better cooling -- I still have lots of volts I could add if I could just cool the CPU.


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burwood69*
> 
> Hi guys, first post, always wanted to post on here!
> I'm an AMD guy since getting the 550PII that unlocked to a B50. I bought this current rig in anticipation for the 8150 but bought a 1090T like most people after reading the initial reviews. My 1090T never OC'd well and was quite boring after the excitement that was unlocking 2 cores. My B50 got to 4Ghz but the 1090 could barely get to 3.8 stable. So I bucked up and bought the 8350 not for gaming but for OC'ing.
> Very happy so far, got it to 5ghz stable @ 1.52 volts with temps getting high but I didnt increase fan load. I think I can do 5.2 with a bench with some work. I think I'll be switching RAM soon, I bought the 1600mhz ram to underclock and run at lower latency for my PII but the performance dropped when I bumped it up to 1600 and high latency.
> I don't think I'll run any higher than 4.4 24/7 with the H80 on low, there just isnt any reason to buy a bigger rad or run the little 80 on high.
> Biggest beef so far? Planetside 2 hates us.


What GPU's are you running? I am not having any issues with PS2 maxed on my fx8320 @4.6ghz... its smoother than butter. Only gripe is I just wish GPU physics was working, hurry the hell up Sony and Nvidia!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Here is my 24/7 clock for 5ghz if any is interested.
> The only thing I did was disable, all power saving features, all llc to max expect cpu llc to ultra. The only voltage I changed was cpu.


I'm still trying to dig out from 4 weeks of not reading this thread...









Yes, I am very interested. Might be worth posting this over on the C5F thread too.

My one question is, do you really need that much Vcore to hold 5.0GHZ?

Also, when you say disable all power saving features, do you include CPU and PCIe spread spectrum in that grouping? I'm finding these two settings are critical for overclocking.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> im so sorry for that dude, but the fact that im still a student, and i cant manage to buy a new board now, so im trying to maximize this board first, i would buy a board in a month or two or even 3, btw dude, can you suggest a good motherboard 100 dollar range to but not exceeding 150?


The Asus boards probably have the best cooling on their northbridge, VRMs. If you're on a very tight budget, the Asus M5A97 2.0 (NOT the M5A97 EVO 2.0, and NOT the 'LE') is probably the best 'cheap' AM3+ motherboard. You can find it for about ~$90 or so. If you might want to run crossfire/SLI, then you may want to consider moving up to the Asus M5A99X or M5A99FX pro 2.0. Both of these are also available for under $150 if you shop around. The important thing with Asus is to get the 'Rev. 2.0' version of whatever board you get, as those have LLC, and the earlier ones don't. This will significantly affect your overclocking headroom and stability.

Personally, I went with Gigabyte, but I would not get any Gigabyte below the 990FXA-UD5. The 990FXA-UD3 is very, very good in almost every respect, but the northbridge cooling is weak. I had one, and I brought it back because of this. Gigabyte needs to stick a heatpipe between the VRM cooler and Northbridge cooler like Asus does (even on the M5A99X, Asus has a heatpipe) or do something about that Northbridge cooler on the UD3s.


----------



## Jerm357

Are you guys still installing the Windows hot fix for these CPUs or does windows already have them from a Windows update? I have a FX8350 comming soon and Im not sure if I have to install it or not. If so is this the right update... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## Lordred

Kissing 2300mhz Dram. More adjustments will be made (2292mhz 1146.7 SDR @ 1.6v)


----------



## Vlackrs

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/138394-amds-fx-8350-analyzed-does-piledriver-deliver-where-bulldozer-fell-short/2

Piledriver vs. Bulldozer: Multi-core scaling

The first thing we wanted to compare was whether or not Piledriver would scale more effectively than Bulldozer in various threading scenarios. As before, we measured the performance impact of running quad-threaded tests across all four modules and eight cores (4M/8C), four modules with one core active per module (4M/4C) and two modules, with both cores active (2M/4C). We'll start with Cinebench, a benchmark AMD points to as evidence of Piledriver's superior performance.


----------



## Solders18

Just shipped off my spare 8320, hopefully the guy joins the club!


----------



## ThaSpacePope

Hey guys,

I haven't time to read through 400 pages of thread here but how does a 5ghz 8350 compare to the similarly priced 3570k @ 4.5ghz? I read anands review of the two at stock speeds and I was impressed that AMD has caught up so much. Can anyone comment or link to something showing both chips overclocked?

Much appreciated!


----------



## gr8sho

The picture below represents a one hour stable Prime95 run using version 27.7 @4.6GHz

While the Core temp of 48C was fine, the CPU temp at 69C and the NB temp at 80C seems high. Should I be concerned to push the system higher? I do have the side fan of the HAF932 blowing on the motherboard (for those of you familiar with this case).



BTW, I left the power load info present at the APC UPS visible. On this run it was 423.0W total.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The picture below represents a one hour stable Prime95 run using version 27.7.
> While the Core temp of 48C was fine, the CPU temp at 69C and the NB temp at 80C seems high. Should I be concerned to push the system higher? I do have the side fan of the HAF932 blowing on the motherboard (for those of you familiar with this case).
> 
> BTW, I left the power load info present at the APC UPS visible. On this run it was 423.0W total.


as u dont tell @ what frequency u was running this ,it s hard to tell ...lol...









dunno if u push on it but yeah your NB seem pretty hot, i run prime since 15 minutes to compare and my NB temps are :mini 47°c and maxi 52°c...on stock settings for all except cpu multi and voltage (4.7ghz/LLc high/vcore:1.51v)i ll post my NB temperatures when the test will end (or crash







) to compare with yours
i have a side fan on the mobo aswell in the dragon rider case , so it make the comparative easier


----------



## Tman5293

I just installed my 8350 today!

However, I am having some trouble overclocking it. I'm having trouble holding it stable at 4.5GHz. My vcore in Windows is not the same as the BIOS. I have the vcore up to 1.5125V in the bios but in Windows it never goes passed 1.456V. For some reason the vcore is jumping around wildly.

Is anyone else having to turn up the voltage this high in the BIOS to keep it stable? Also, should I have LLC on or off? Right now I have it enabled. The only things I've changed in the BIOS are turning off turbo, increasing vcore, and turning up the CPU multiplier. I have the multiplier at 22.5.

Should I be using Prime95 or OCCT to stress test and with what settings? Right now I can't hold 4.5GHz for more than a few minutes on Prime95 set on small FTT.

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> as u dont tell @ what frequency u was running this ,it s hard to tell ...lol...


4.6GHz. Thanks, I fixed post.


----------



## ComputerRestore

*Per Core Testing* **I tested the different frequencies using either Multi, FSB, or a combination of the two.

I just wanted to share my test results, as it gives some insight into what is happening with some of these Piledriver CPU's when Overclocked.

First of all, my 8350 is unable to Overclock with any kind of stability over 4.5Ghz at any settings. There were no BSOD's testing at 4.6Ghz, only hardware or rounding erros, which led me to believe there was nothing wrong with my Overclock settings (because no settings worked) but rather there was an issue with a Module.

Prime is handy in that it will actually show you which core is failing. So since 4.5Ghz ran for 24 hours without issue, and 4.6Ghz would stop both Cores 7 and 8 for rounding errors, I disabled that module and re-ran Prime for 30 minutes with no errrors. After that, I re-enabled cores 7 and 8 and disabled cores 5 and 6. I re-ran Prime only to have cores 7 and 8 fail within 2 minutes.

I figured I'd go further to test the rest of the Modules. On my CPU I can get as high as 4.7Ghz using cores 1-6. Using the same testing as above, anything over 4.7Ghz and cores 5 and 6 will actually cause a hard crash and BSOD (verified testing cores 1-4 and then retesting with cores 3-6 at the same settings)

Therefore the best I can hope for with this chip is ~5Ghz with only 2 modules active. 4.7Ghz with 3 modules active and 4.5Ghz with 4 modules active.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> dunno if u push on it but yeah your NB seem pretty hot, i run prime since 15 minutes to compare and my NB temps are :mini 47°c and maxi 52°c...on stock settings for all except cpu multi and voltage (4.7ghz/LLc high/vcore:1.51v)i ll post my NB temperatures when the test will end (or crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to compare with yours
> i have a side fan on the mobo aswell in the dragon rider case , so it make the comparative easier


The temps needed more than 10 minutes to reach saturation.

My Vcore is set to 1.4V, CPU multi is 23x. I believe everything else is at stock settings. Right now the NB at idle is at 61C. I'm wondering if something's broken...









I'm going to do a 1hr OCCT run and see what this looks like.


----------



## UncleBlitz

and here is the best stable cpu OC i can achieve if i decide to keep my cpu cores under 62°c

4.7Ghz(200x23.5)
Vcore(bios) :1.506250
cpu/LLC:high
[email protected]
cpu.nb freq & voltage on "auto"

i m able to push the multiplier :200x24.5 with same setting and the pc handle 20x IBT runs with no problems....

your pc can be stable @ 4.9ghz for IBT x20runs....it will only be 4.7ghz if u choose Prime95 (using same cpu.v value)...from 4.0 to 4.7 isnt as much as expected but tbh it still a decent oc









room temp=28°c



@grasho: tell me if u want me to test specific settings for you to try to fix this NB temp, i ll be happy to help if i can


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The temps needed more than 10 minutes to reach saturation.
> My Vcore is set to 1.4V, CPU multi is 23x. I believe everything else is at stock settings. Right now the NB at idle is at 61C. I'm wondering if something's broken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a 1hr OCCT run and see what this looks like.


lol.







..yeah i know that thx,though it show ur minimum NB temp quite 20°c hotter than mine ....believ me, mine is running IBT , OCCT and P95 since some hours and dont need anykind of warmup to reach saturation....i m sure u see what i mean...









edit:just an idea ,perhaps can u try to reseat ur NB heatsink , i had to do so on two MSI brand new mobos, their thermal paste was a sort of sticky think and wasnt doing contact properly , reseating them with some MX2 paste lowered the NB temperatures by 10/15°c, not sure how is Asus "paste", quality or same ***t, no idee....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> *Per Core Testing* **I tested the different frequencies using either Multi, FSB, or a combination of the two.
> I just wanted to share my test results, as it gives some insight into what is happening with some of these Piledriver CPU's when Overclocked.
> First of all, my 8350 is unable to Overclock with any kind of stability over 4.5Ghz at any settings. There were no BSOD's testing at 4.6Ghz, only hardware or rounding erros, which led me to believe there was nothing wrong with my Overclock settings (because no settings worked) but rather there was an issue with a Module.
> Prime is handy in that it will actually show you which core is failing. So since 4.5Ghz ran for 24 hours without issue, and 4.6Ghz would stop both Cores 7 and 8 for rounding errors, I disabled that module and re-ran Prime for 30 minutes with no errrors. After that, I re-enabled cores 7 and 8 and disabled cores 5 and 6. I re-ran Prime only to have cores 7 and 8 fail within 2 minutes.
> I figured I'd go further to test the rest of the Modules. On my CPU I can get as high as 4.7Ghz using cores 1-6. Using the same testing as above, anything over 4.7Ghz and cores 5 and 6 will actually cause a hard crash and BSOD (verified testing cores 1-4 and then retesting with cores 3-6 at the same settings)
> Therefore the best I can hope for with this chip is ~5Ghz with only 2 modules active. 4.7Ghz with 3 modules active and 4.5Ghz with 4 modules active.


Interesting , core 7and 8 are the most likely to fail prime on my machine too.
I am surprised that you don't have heat issues as it looks like you are on air? What core temps are you getting and what is the effect of disabling cores?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> *Per Core Testing* **I tested the different frequencies using either Multi, FSB, or a combination of the two.
> I just wanted to share my test results, as it gives some insight into what is happening with some of these Piledriver CPU's when Overclocked.
> First of all, my 8350 is unable to Overclock with any kind of stability over 4.5Ghz at any settings. There were no BSOD's testing at 4.6Ghz, only hardware or rounding erros, which led me to believe there was nothing wrong with my Overclock settings (because no settings worked) but rather there was an issue with a Module.
> Prime is handy in that it will actually show you which core is failing. So since 4.5Ghz ran for 24 hours without issue, and 4.6Ghz would stop both Cores 7 and 8 for rounding errors, I disabled that module and re-ran Prime for 30 minutes with no errrors. After that, I re-enabled cores 7 and 8 and disabled cores 5 and 6. I re-ran Prime only to have cores 7 and 8 fail within 2 minutes.
> I figured I'd go further to test the rest of the Modules. On my CPU I can get as high as 4.7Ghz using cores 1-6. Using the same testing as above, anything over 4.7Ghz and cores 5 and 6 will actually cause a hard crash and BSOD (verified testing cores 1-4 and then retesting with cores 3-6 at the same settings)
> Therefore the best I can hope for with this chip is ~5Ghz with only 2 modules active. 4.7Ghz with 3 modules active and 4.5Ghz with 4 modules active.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , core 7and 8 are the most likely to fail prime on my machine too.
> I am surprised that you don't have heat issues as it looks like you are on air? What core temps are you getting and what is the effect of disabling cores?
Click to expand...

usually it is core 7 for me. if not 7 its 4


----------



## Covert_Death

7 and 8 then 5 and 6 for me too... not always in that exact order but 7 is always first and 1234 have never failed

one complaint i still have about prime is that when starting test, it says its loading tests for K10 which as we all know is phenom II, so I am trying to move myself off of prime a little more since some things are just obviously not updated for BD or PD and it is showing


----------



## Covert_Death

so a quick update.....

overclocking is going great with my new cooling... im up to 4.8Ghz completely stable from what i can tell and using 1.45v to achieve it. (multi-only btw)

computer locked up though after 20 minutes when CPUTIN (NB) hit 75 degrees. it tool a long time for it to get there and really only hit it because of a spike (was idling at 73C) but when it hit it all froze up and rebooted.

im going to try an reseat my NB with new paste and see if that helps at all

my max core temp was only 52 though at 4.8Ghz so im pleased with that and think i can hit 5 when i get the NB figured out.


----------



## stickg1

How it going with the clocking? Anything new? Any breakthroughs?

My i5-3570K is fun, not as fun as the FX-8320's I had though. Sigh, those were the days...









Might have someone interested in buying this rig. I'm not too crazy about this Rosewill Blackhawk case, looked a lot better in the pictures...

I also got a bad i5-3570K. Had much better luck with the AMD's.

Anyway, keep on clocking!


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> so a quick update.....
> overclocking is going great with my new cooling... im up to 4.8Ghz completely stable from what i can tell and using 1.45v to achieve it. (multi-only btw)
> computer locked up though after 20 minutes when CPUTIN (NB) hit 75 degrees. it tool a long time for it to get there and really only hit it because of a spike (was idling at 73C) but when it hit it all froze up and rebooted.
> im going to try an reseat my NB with new paste and see if that helps at all
> my max core temp was only 52 though at 4.8Ghz so im pleased with that and think i can hit 5 when i get the NB figured out.


What programs are you running to test stability? Prime95? OCCT? IBT?


----------



## Covert_Death

all three.... OCCT being my endurance test that I run for over an hour

also looks like it might be a while till i actually repaste the NB as I have to remove the MB from the case because of the heatpipe setup










the screw that is in the bottom left of the heatpipe setup in this picture is on the BACKside of the motherboard and 1/2 an inch below the back opening in my 650d hahaha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> 7 and 8 then 5 and 6 for me too... not always in that exact order but 7 is always first and 1234 have never failed
> one complaint i still have about prime is that when starting test, it says its loading tests for K10 which as we all know is phenom II, so I am trying to move myself off of prime a little more since some things are just obviously not updated for BD or PD and it is showing


The version of prime I am using has a line the opening screen that mentions bulldozer specifically not sure what version it is. Took down my PD rig to change the case a bit, or i would look for sure.

Edit: found a screenshot in my profile , 27.7 is the version


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The version of prime I am using has a line the opening screen that mentions bulldozer specifically not sure what version it is. Took down my PD rig to change the case a bit, or i would look for sure.


im on 27.7 and it mentions bulldozer as well but still says using K10 tests during testing


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting , core 7and 8 are the most likely to fail prime on my machine too.
> I am surprised that you don't have heat issues as it looks like you are on air? What core temps are you getting and what is the effect of disabling cores?


At my stable 4.5Ghz overclock with all 8 cores, 52 Celsius on the CPU Core and 60 Celsius on the Socket. I was able to get my best results 244 FSB and 18.5 Multi @ 1.344v under load. 1.356 in the BIOS.

Are you asking what is the effect of disabling cores, in regards to reducing temps? It does run much cooler by disabling cores, as well as the Socket Temp is greatly reduced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> 7 and 8 then 5 and 6 for me too... not always in that exact order but 7 is always first and 1234 have never failed
> one complaint i still have about prime is that when starting test, it says its loading tests for K10 which as we all know is phenom II, so I am trying to move myself off of prime a little more since some things are just obviously not updated for BD or PD and it is showing


I didn't mention it in my write-up, but I did use IBT for initial testing. Since it will tell you if your system is unstable it was a good/quick program to start with. Then I just used Prime to tell me exactly which Core/Module was failing, for the purpose of disabling it.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> and here is the best stable cpu OC i can achieve if i decide to keep my cpu cores under 62°c
> 4.7Ghz(200x23.5)
> Vcore(bios) :1.506250
> cpu/LLC:high
> [email protected]
> cpu.nb freq & voltage on "auto"
> i m able to push the multiplier :200x24.5 with same setting and the pc handle 20x IBT runs with no problems....
> your pc can be stable @ 4.9ghz for IBT x20runs....it will only be 4.7ghz if u choose Prime95 (using same cpu.v value)...from 4.0 to 4.7 isnt as much as expected but tbh it still a decent oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> room temp=28°c
> @grasho: tell me if u want me to test specific settings for you to try to fix this NB temp, i ll be happy to help if i can


Thank you.

I like the different approaches you're trying solving for different solutions.

Right now the issue isn't so much comparing since I'm starting to see enough of that data, but the concern around CPU temps (not Core temp) and the NB temp.

For CPU temp vs Core temp, that 20C delta is a concerning. I wonder if there's problem with the way the heatsink is interfacing with the 8350. When I tightened the hat on the H100i down, it was done by feel as I have no real way to know how much is enough.

For the NB, and this has nothing to do with the H100i, seeing the darn thing at idle speed be at 69C makes no sense to me. I may call Asus tomorrow to see what they have to say.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..yeah i know that thx,though it show ur minimum NB temp quite 20°c hotter than mine ....believ me, mine is running IBT , OCCT and P95 since some hours and dont need anykind of warmup to reach saturation....i m sure u see what i mean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:just an idea ,perhaps can u try to reseat ur NB heatsink , i had to do so on two MSI brand new mobos, their thermal paste was a sort of sticky think and wasnt doing contact properly , reseating them with some MX2 paste lowered the NB temperatures by 10/15°c, not sure how is Asus "paste", quality or same ***t, no idee....


Since your board is the same as mine and shows a substantial difference, I may just find out if there's a need to RMA the board. I'd rather not mess with it since it's still under warranty.

I have a Rampage III Extreme here in the house and that sucker came with it's own air cooler for the NB.


----------



## gr8sho

Here are two more 4.6GHz runs. The first one is OCCT and the second is with IBT. If you observe the Vcore setting on the IBT run, you will notice it is 0.25V higher than the other runs, including Prime95 v27.7


----------



## mwl5apv

Hey all, I am planning on getting one of the FX83xx cpu's to replace my phenomII sometime in the near future.

Now my question is, how long do you think it would be before we got new revisions of the processor? We all know the PHII went through the original, then c2 and c3 stepping. Can we expect this with the FX? would it be better to wait a bit longer before i buy?


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> The temps needed more than 10 minutes to reach saturation.
> My Vcore is set to 1.4V, CPU multi is 23x. I believe everything else is at stock settings. Right now the NB at idle is at 61C. I'm wondering if something's broken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do a 1hr OCCT run and see what this looks like.


Hey my rig is at 4.6 now and my NB idles at 48c I think you should RMA or reseat the NB before you go any farther. Even at 5GHz and 1hour prime my NB only maxed at 66c


----------



## Lordred

inless it has changed, both Asus and ASRock use a very hard yellow TIM for the NB and SB on their boards.

Horrid stuff, some MX2 will drop those temps.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> inless it has changed, both Asus and ASRock use a very hard yellow TIM for the NB and SB on their boards.
> Horrid stuff, some MX2 will drop those temps.


this is what i'm thinking because to be honest the extreme4 has a decent setup, especially with the dedicated fan sitting on that monster pipe. maybe this next weekend i'll rip the board out and re-TIM it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Hey all, I am planning on getting one of the FX83xx cpu's to replace my phenomII sometime in the near future.
> 
> Now my question is, how long do you think it would be before we got new revisions of the processor? We all know the PHII went through the original, then c2 and c3 stepping. Can we expect this with the FX? would it be better to wait a bit longer before i buy?


Think of it this way. Piledriver is the C3 of Bulldozer.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Think of it this way. Piledriver is the C3 of Bulldozer.


A C3 that's going to be around for a very, very long time looking at the latest roadmap leaks. If you want to wait for whatever AMD has next for x86 enthusiasts, you're going to be waiting probably until 2014 unless something changes.

But, on a more positive note, I've been playing Far Cry 3 and I've noticed it uses 4 threads. At one point, I even saw total CPU usage go past 60%. Which means, 5 cores or more were being used.

I then turned around and fired up Planetside 2, to find out in only uses 2 cores and I see 25% CPU usage max. I promptly closed it and went back to Far Cry 3 just to re-assure myself I wasn't still back in 2010.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Think of it this way. Piledriver is the C3 of Bulldozer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A C3 that's going to be around for a very, very long time looking at the latest roadmap leaks. If you want to wait for whatever AMD has next for x86 enthusiasts, you're going to be waiting probably until 2014 unless something changes.
> 
> But, on a more positive note, I've been playing Far Cry 3 and I've noticed it uses 4 threads. At one point, I even saw total CPU usage go past 60%. Which means, 5 cores or more were being used.
> 
> *I then turned around and fired up Planetside 2, to find out in only uses 2 cores and I see 25% CPU usage max.* I promptly closed it and went back to Far Cry 3 just to re-assure myself I wasn't still back in 2010.
Click to expand...

Just confirmed the Planetside 2 thing. So sad. Online game, imho, should use as much threads as possible, and dynamically add more threads as more cores are available. Example of my idea on a X6: one for rendering, one for vehicles, one for characters, one or two for User interface and one for network. Or something.but two threads... Okay, it makes sense if you want to target old computers or budget ones. But please, Dynamically scale? X.X


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaSpacePope*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I haven't time to read through 400 pages of thread here but how does a 5ghz 8350 compare to the similarly priced 3570k @ 4.5ghz? I read anands review of the two at stock speeds and I was impressed that AMD has caught up so much. Can anyone comment or link to something showing both chips overclocked?
> Much appreciated!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu

This is 4.8 v 4.8, though don't forget a 3570k has to be delidded to do 4.8, in my opinion from the information I have seen by doing these tests, I would say that an 8350 @ 5ghz would beat a 3570k @4.5GHZ because at 4.8 the 8350 won at BF3 which to me is a big achievement.


----------



## gertruude

Trying to find the NB temps on a M5A99X EVO rev 1 board and i cant find the temp lol. Ive tried searching on google to no avail.

programs ive tried are hwmonitor and hwinfo 64. Its not even in bios lol. why would they leave this temp out?

It was a £100 board so not too expensive but not exactly cheap lol


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Trying to find the NB temps on a M5A99X EVO rev 1 board and i cant find the temp lol. Ive tried searching on google to no avail.
> programs ive tried are hwmonitor and hwinfo 64. Its not even in bios lol. why would they leave this temp out?
> It was a £100 board so not too expensive but not exactly cheap lol


They don't put it in the BIOS on any board I have ever used. Get a screen shot of your HWmonitor or HWinfo. Post it here. Where is says:

TMP1
TMP2
TMP3

It's one of those.


----------



## os2wiz

Very fast and must be a new introduction. It is not even listed on the Neweggg website and they carry a whole lot of G.Skill product. I decided to use 2 8GB dimms instead of filling up all 4 banks which stresses the IMC. I am sure it is not available at that speed in 8GB modules right now. I just bought two G. Skill dimms at 1866 rated 8-9-9-24.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Trying to find the NB temps on a M5A99X EVO rev 1 board and i cant find the temp lol. Ive tried searching on google to no avail.
> programs ive tried are hwmonitor and hwinfo 64. Its not even in bios lol. why would they leave this temp out?
> It was a £100 board so not too expensive but not exactly cheap lol


I haven't been able to find a program that shows it either, and I have the PRO version. I've been stuck putting a thermometer on it for now. Not even the Asus Suite has an option for it.

I went ahead and did further testing on my individual Piledriver Cores. I did my settings for 4.6Ghz that cores 1-6 were able to run stable on Prime for 24 hours.
I disabled all the cores except for 1 and 2, and 7 and 8 (7 and 8 are the ones that can't seem to run over 4.5Ghz without failing)
So with only running 4 cores, @ 4.6Ghz, cores 7 and 8 still fail with rounding errors, within a couple of minutes.

I will be RMAing this CPU through AMD, because 4.5Ghz is too close to the Turbo of 4.2, if this chip ever degrades even a bit, it will be cutting it close to causing myself future headaches.

I'm pretty sure this chip should have been binned as an 8320.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> They don't put it in the BIOS on any board I have ever used. Get a screen shot of your HWmonitor or HWinfo. Post it here. Where is says:
> TMP1
> TMP2
> TMP3
> It's one of those.


Dont have those either lol only tmp is for the grphics card


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I haven't been able to find a program that shows it either, and I have the PRO version. I've been stuck putting a thermometer on it for now. Not even the Asus Suite has an option for it.


Aye it sux lol. Its no biggy though i just wondered what temps they were getting at lol

DO you have the t probe on? or have u turned off t probe and using c probe or extreme?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I haven't been able to find a program that shows it either, and I have the PRO version. I've been stuck putting a thermometer on it for now. Not even the Asus Suite has an option for it.
> 
> I went ahead and did further testing on my individual Piledriver Cores. I did my settings for 4.6Ghz that cores 1-6 were able to run stable on Prime for 24 hours.
> I disabled all the cores except for 1 and 2, and 7 and 8 (7 and 8 are the ones that can't seem to run over 4.5Ghz without failing)
> So with only running 4 cores, @ 4.6Ghz, cores 7 and 8 still fail with rounding errors, within a couple of minutes.
> I will be RMAing this CPU through AMD, because 4.5Ghz is too close to the Turbo of 4.2, if this chip ever degrades even a bit, it will be cutting it close to causing myself future headaches.
> I'm pretty sure this chip should have been binned as an 8320.


I think its a chip issue with prime man. The same cores on mine do the same. They are all ok up to 4.6 then after that the chip takes more volts than on ibt occt to be stable with prime.

Or do you not even get stable with more voltage through the chip? Sorry i missed your previous posts so not sure on what you have tried or not


----------



## tr1xst3r

I wad able to hit 4.4 ghz stable on my 8350 but as soon as i go to 4.5 ghz, amd overdrive / prime95 dont last longer than 20 minutes... tried with 1.4, 1.425, 1.45v vcore and of course auto.

I have a 990fxa-ud3 using f9 bios and iy is rev 1.0

Is not having llc on my mobo (the option) a problem? It doesnt help that my cpu throttles all the time even at stock settings.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> I wad able to hit 4.4 ghz stable on my 8350 but as soon as i go to 4.5 ghz, amd overdrive / prime95 dont last longer than 20 minutes... tried with 1.4, 1.425, 1.45v vcore and of course auto.
> 
> I have a 990fxa-ud3 using f9 bios and iy is rev 1.0
> 
> Is not having llc on my mobo (the option) a problem? It doesnt help that my cpu throttles all the time even at stock settings.


Hi tR1,
LLC can make a big difference in OC'ing. As far as the throttling goes, Turn off all of the power saving features (C&Q, C1E, Turbo, etc) and disable APM as well.


----------



## giooliva

Hey Guys, at last i hit my fx 8320 a 4,2ghz stable at 200x20 at 1.4v i know my voltage was high, but i found it stable with 1.4v, any tweaks for me to have lower voltage? in 4,2ghz? i achieved 4.4ghz but temperature limits me again, but not the cpu tin anymore, i already found the solution for that problem, i removed the small fan from the stock amd heat sink and placed it on the back of the motherboard and im below 70 deg c on mobo temp! wow,

im not having a push and pull configuration on my antec 620 and planning to buy extra fan tomorrow, hope i can hit 4.5 ghz stable







thanks for helping me guys!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think its a chip issue with prime man. The same cores on mine do the same. They are all ok up to 4.6 then after that the chip takes more volts than on ibt occt to be stable with prime.
> Or do you not even get stable with more voltage through the chip? Sorry i missed your previous posts so not sure on what you have tried or not


On my CPU, cores 7 and 8 (above 4.5Ghz) will not be stable with any extra voltage, using IBT, Prime, OCCT. Cores 5 and 6 will not be stable over 4.7Ghz under any settings and will actually cause a crash.

The only cores that are any good are 1-4.

Personally I'm starting to lean towards the idea that there is a manufacturing defect on most of these chips. Specifically that there is an issue with the IMC. (and less of an issue with Prime, than what we know)

On my Core 7-8, it can run Prime using FTT (no Ram, only cache memory) so there are no issues with the architecture. It's only when I run Blend to test both Ram and CPU that there are issues.
(note: I've also adjusted CPU/NB voltages, incase there wasn't enough for the IMC)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> Hey Guys, at last i hit my fx 8320 a 4,2ghz stable at 200x20 at 1.4v i know my voltage was high, but i found it stable with 1.4v, any tweaks for me to have lower voltage? in 4,2ghz? i achieved 4.4ghz but temperature limits me again, but not the cpu tin anymore, i already found the solution for that problem, i removed the small fan from the stock amd heat sink and placed it on the back of the motherboard and im below 70 deg c on mobo temp! wow,
> im not having a push and pull configuration on my antec 620 and planning to buy extra fan tomorrow, hope i can hit 4.5 ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping me guys!


Gratz for actually overclocking but........

STOP!!!

your core temps are hitting nearly 64oC 62 should be limit. I really think those temps are WAY to high for 4.2 at 1.312 volts something is wrong my friend. Id try reseating that cooler and apply appropriate thermal paste


----------



## giooliva

Quote:


> Gratz for actually overclocking but........
> 
> STOP!!!
> 
> your core temps are hitting nearly 64oC 62 should be limit. I really think those temps are WAY to high for 4.2 at 1.312 volts something is wrong my friend. Id try reseating that cooler and apply appropriate thermal paste


well i just test it for a while, i would re seat my heatsink and buy some massive thermal paste tomorrow, together with a fan, do you have suggestions for a tim and an extra fan to partner my antec 620 stock fan which is good enough for me?


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> On my CPU, cores 7 and 8 (above 4.5Ghz) will not be stable with any extra voltage, using IBT, Prime, OCCT. Cores 5 and 6 will not be stable over 4.7Ghz under any settings and will actually cause a crash.
> The only cores that are any good are 1-4.
> Personally I'm starting to lean towards the idea that there is a manufacturing defect on most of these chips. Specifically that there is an issue with the IMC. (and less of an issue with Prime, than what we know)
> On my Core 7-8, it can run Prime using FTT (no Ram, only cache memory) so there are no issues with the architecture. It's only when I run Blend to test both Ram and CPU that there are issues.
> (note: I've also adjusted CPU/NB voltages, incase there wasn't enough for the IMC)


What are your CPU/NB volts? I've got a theory that higher CPU/NB volts helps prime95 stability.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giooliva*
> 
> well i just test it for a while, i would re seat my heatsink and buy some massive thermal paste tomorrow, together with a fan, do you have suggestions for a tim and an extra fan to partner my antec 620 stock fan which is good enough for me?


Depends how much you want to spend really. I normally buy MX-4 tim but there are loads you can choose from. Google the different reviews you can find to see whats best for you.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> What are your CPU/NB volts? I've got a theory that higher CPU/NB volts helps prime95 stability.


I've scaled my CPU/NB voltage from stock all the way to 1.35v. I also have CPU/NB LLC that I've tried different settings on to see if it would help. But it made no difference.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I've scaled my CPU/NB voltage from stock all the way to 1.35v. I also have CPU/NB LLC that I've tried different settings on to see if it would help. But it made no difference.


I've been having similar findings, although it would seam you got an even better chip then I did CR, Did you also need a minimum of 1.488v to hold onto 4500mhz?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I've been having similar findings, although it would seam you got an even better chip then I did CR, Did you also need a minimum of 1.488v to hold onto 4500mhz?


Shame I feel sorry for you guys, I can get 4.7 stable at 1.41v but I am getting peeved because I can't get 5ghz stable.. you guys must be really losing the will....


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I've been having similar findings, although it would seam you got an even better chip then I did CR, Did you also need a minimum of 1.488v to hold onto 4500mhz?


Our CPU's are very similar. Yours being clocked at 3.5Ghz, and mine being clocked at 4Ghz stock frequency. They both seem only get a 500Mhz overclock with reasonable settings. (voltage/stability)
My 4.5Ghz overclock only takes 1.34v with Ultra High LLC. I never did check to see if I could get 4.6Ghz stable with more than 1.5v, but temps would be the primary issue at that point, for only 100Mhz extra lol. (It failed at 1.5v so I left it that, Socket temp was heading to 70+ anyways)


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I've scaled my CPU/NB voltage from stock all the way to 1.35v. I also have CPU/NB LLC that I've tried different settings on to see if it would help. But it made no difference.


AMD's (out of date, I know, but it's the best I've got) overclocking guide mentions going up to 1.45V for CPU/NB for BD (on air/water cooling, much higher than that for ln2). So I haven't hesitated to go as high as I need to for stability. I'm currently running at settings that give me a measured CPU/NB of over 1.4V under load. My MB DEFAULTS to 1.4V for CPU/NB with my Ram speed. Much lower than that and I'm not stable enough for prime95 with my particular OC.

Maybe prime95 is more stressful of the IMC and the people that are having problems with it just need more CPU/NB volts??? Just guessing...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Shame I feel sorry for you guys, I can get 4.7 stable at 1.41v but I am getting peeved because I can't get 5ghz stable.. you guys must be really losing the will....


Well I contacted AMD about an RMA, so I'll see what they say. I could just exchange it through the store I bought it at because it's been less than 2 weeks, but I'd rather follow-up through AMD so maybe they can improve on the design.

My 3rd Module (5 and 6) is unable to Clock over 4.7Ghz with any sort of stability. My lowest voltage at that setting is 1.4 (only 3 Modules active though). So I wonder what module of yours is failing Stoffie?

I think OCN is messing up - keep ending up double quoting myself and my posts when I go to edit lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rvaughn*
> 
> AMD's (out of date, I know, but it's the best I've got) overclocking guide mentions going up to 1.45V for CPU/NB for BD (on air/water cooling, much higher than that for ln2). So I haven't hesitated to go as high as I need to for stability. I'm currently running at settings that give me a measured CPU/NB of over 1.4V under load. My MB DEFAULTS to 1.4V for CPU/NB with my Ram speed. Much lower than that and I'm not stable enough for prime95 with my particular OC.
> Maybe prime95 is more stressful of the IMC and the people that are having problems with it just need more CPU/NB volts??? Just guessing...


It doesn't explain why my other cores are able to clock higher with stability at the same settings. I even went as far as disabling cores 3 to 6. This left me with cores 1,2,7,8 with a setting of 4.6Ghz and cores 7 and 8 still failed. Yet I can use cores 1,2,3,4 and overclock to 5Ghz Prime stable.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

What is a safe voltage and temperature for the NB? Other than cpuv, cpunbv and pll/vdda, is there any other voltage that needs to be raised assuming you are running your ram within its spec and the speed is supported by your cpu? I'm going to go back and see which workers quit on me and see where I can get with out them. Do the prime worker/thread numbers correspond to the core that it is being run on or are they random? After fiddling with all six of my cores running I can not get past 4.4ghz in prime, I r disappoint. Thats near 1.5v too.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Our CPU's are very similar. Yours being clocked at 3.5Ghz, and mine being clocked at 4Ghz stock frequency. They both seem only get a 500Mhz overclock with reasonable settings. (voltage/stability)
> My 4.5Ghz overclock only takes 1.34v with Ultra High LLC. I never did check to see if I could get 4.6Ghz stable with more than 1.5v, but temps would be the primary issue at that point, for only 100Mhz extra lol. (It failed at 1.5v so I left it that, Socket temp was heading to 70+ anyways)


Hurm let me know I am considering RMA as well, but technicly I have no valid reason since it works as advertised.


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> Are you guys still installing the Windows hot fix for these CPUs or does windows already have them from a Windows update? I have a FX8350 comming soon and Im not sure if I have to install it or not. If so is this the right update... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594?wa=wsignin1.0


Come on guys you all have one of these CPUs. Did you install the hot fix???


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Think of it this way. Piledriver is the C3 of Bulldozer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> A C3 that's going to be around for a very, very long time looking at the latest roadmap leaks. If you want to wait for whatever AMD has next for x86 enthusiasts, you're going to be waiting probably until 2014 unless something changes.
> But, on a more positive note, I've been playing Far Cry 3 and I've noticed it uses 4 threads. At one point, I even saw total CPU usage go past 60%. Which means, 5 cores or more were being used.
> I then turned around and fired up Planetside 2, to find out in only uses 2 cores and I see 25% CPU usage max. I promptly closed it and went back to Far Cry 3 just to re-assure myself I wasn't still back in 2010.


If thats the case, I should be picking one up soon here. I just have to close this server job at the end of the week and get paid


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> Come on guys you all have one of these CPUs. Did you install the hot fix???


Just for you when i saw your post yesterday i installed it.

If im honest ive not noticed any improvement etc

Take it or leave it is what i say


----------



## laurie

Hey all. Got my 8350 today. It's running on stock volts at 4.5.
However it seems to be getting rather hot.
This is with a coolermaster hyper evo 212.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Well I contacted AMD about an RMA, so I'll see what they say. I could just exchange it through the store I bought it at because it's been less than 2 weeks, but I'd rather follow-up through AMD so maybe they can improve on the design.
> My 3rd Module (5 and 6) is unable to Clock over 4.7Ghz with any sort of stability. My lowest voltage at that setting is 1.4 (only 3 Modules active though). So I wonder what module of yours is failing Stoffie?
> I think OCN is messing up - keep ending up double quoting myself and my posts when I go to edit lol.
> It doesn't explain why my other cores are able to clock higher with stability at the same settings. I even went as far as disabling cores 3 to 6. This left me with cores 1,2,7,8 with a setting of 4.6Ghz and cores 7 and 8 still failed. Yet I can use cores 1,2,3,4 and overclock to 5Ghz Prime stable.


Something you might want to try:

Within Prime95's folder is a file called local.txt. This file basically tell how Prime95 is to be run. The settings you put in there overrides any detected settings.

You can play with these options:

NumCPUs=n
CpuNumHyperthreads=1 or 2

These two work together, it's designed for Intel CPU's with hyperthreading, but it will work the same with AMD. Sample, you can do NumCPUs=4
CpuNumHyperthreads=2

This tells Prime that it's a four Core CPU with hyperthreading, eight threads in total. This might help with your cores failing, so in essence for your core 7,8: core 7 will be primary thread and core 8 will be helper thread.

In conjunction with the other two I mention, or by itself you can try:
AffinityScramble2=string
Quote:


> *From Prime's undoc.txt :* Where the characters in "0123456789ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz()"
> represent 64 logical CPU numbers. For example, let's say you have a system
> with 8 logical cores with 4 workers each using a helper thread. Also, assume
> your system has logical CPUs 0 & 4 on the same physical CPU core, 1 & 5, etc.
> If the program is properly determining which logical CPUs share the same physical
> CPU, then the program internally generates an affinity scramble string of "04152637".
> The program's default policy is to assign the worker and helper threads to the same
> physical CPU. If the program is not properly determining which logical CPUs share the
> same physical CPU, or you think a different affinity policy would result in better
> performance, then set AffinityScramble2 accordingly. Let's say you think
> running the helper threads on a different physical core would be better, then
> you might set AffinityScramble2=02134657 to test out your theory.


By default the Piledriver cores should be:

AffinityScramble2=01234567

You can play with these settings to see if matching different cores help. Sample you can match core0 with core3 or core 5 with core 7,
This example would be: AffinityScramble2=03124657


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Hey all. Got my 8350 today. It's running on stock volts at 4.5.
> However it seems to be getting rather hot.
> This is with a coolermaster hyper evo 212.


These chips do run hot and im afraid you need a better aftermarket cooler than that one. I know im blunt but its the truth It just wont cut it with a 8 core chip


----------



## laurie

Not blunt at all.
What would you recommend? This is supposed to be the best air cooler for AM3.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Hey all. Got my 8350 today. It's running on stock volts at 4.5.
> However it seems to be getting rather hot.
> This is with a coolermaster hyper evo 212.


Jenny is HOT








That is pretty warm for that speed and voltage though, might want to try new thermal paste and reseat that 212?
Curious, do you know what batch it is?


----------



## laurie

I just installed it today. I could try re seating the cooler.
How do I find out the batch?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Not blunt at all.
> What would you recommend? This is supposed to be the best air cooler for AM3.


Best Air cooler? not by a long shot









Best air cooler is by far Noctua DH14

at 4.5 ghz if i remember rightly full load i dont go past 40oC. could be lower but due to an ageing memory....


----------



## laurie

Well, yeah. I know that is better. A lot more expensive though. What kind of temps do you run?
The 212 has some very good reviews.
I used to run custom water cooling. I don't want to have to go down that road again.
Thanks for the posts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I just installed it today. I could try re seating the cooler.
> How do I find out the batch?


If you reseat the cooler, you will be able to see it on top of the cpu itself. Should be a number such as "1238" or something close to that. Good luck


----------



## laurie

I will have a look and post again tonight.
Thanks for the advice.
I'm also going to flip the fan in the top of my 600t to be an intake.
At the moment it is just sucking all the hot air from the GPUs up and over the CPU.


----------



## Covert_Death

so I re-TIM'd my NB chip on my MB with some AS5. whatever used to be on there sucked. it was crunchy and rock hard... i had to use a knife to scrape it off because it was tearing up my clothes without coming off haha...

I'll give the AS5 some more time to set in but right now i'm actually dissapointed because I am seeing almost NO temperature difference... after 20 minutes of OCCT the NB temps were back up to 75, this time it made it to 76.5 before locking the system up for good. CPU temps seem fine though again at a max 53*C (again i'm clocked to 4.8Ghz uzing multi and now 1.475V under load)

any advice on how else to get that NB chip down? my old case had a massive side fan blowing right on that area but im wondering if my new case (650D) isn't cutting it airflow wise due to only having a 200mm front intake and the rest as exhaust....


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> so I re-TIM'd my NB chip on my MB with some AS5. whatever used to be on there sucked. it was crunchy and rock hard... i had to use a knife to scrape it off because it was tearing up my clothes without coming off haha...
> I'll give the AS5 some more time to set in but right now i'm actually dissapointed because I am seeing almost NO temperature difference... after 20 minutes of OCCT the NB temps were back up to 75, this time it made it to 76.5 before locking the system up for good. CPU temps seem fine though again at a max 53*C (again i'm clocked to 4.8Ghz uzing multi and now 1.475V under load)
> any advice on how else to get that NB chip down? my old case had a massive side fan blowing right on that area but im wondering if my new case (650D) isn't cutting it airflow wise due to only having a 200mm front intake and the rest as exhaust....


I have the same prob, I think I am going to buy some Velcro. some double sided tape and about 6 of these...http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-030-AK&groupid=701&catid=2331&subcat=818


----------



## Covert_Death

I was thinking along those same lines... the heatpipe design on this mobo is decent but they really should have had an optional fan over the NB as well and not just the mosfets.

I've got a few extra stock CPU fans lying around, including the FX-8350 Stock HS fan, I may zip tie that or mount it somewhere so it blows right over the NB HS....

but as far as i can tell, i'm stable as can be right now until my temps hit the ceiling then its complete lock up for a few minutes then shut down..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> so I re-TIM'd my NB chip on my MB with some AS5. whatever used to be on there sucked. it was crunchy and rock hard... i had to use a knife to scrape it off because it was tearing up my clothes without coming off haha...
> I'll give the AS5 some more time to set in but right now i'm actually dissapointed because I am seeing almost NO temperature difference... after 20 minutes of OCCT the NB temps were back up to 75, this time it made it to 76.5 before locking the system up for good. CPU temps seem fine though again at a max 53*C (again i'm clocked to 4.8Ghz uzing multi and now 1.475V under load)
> any advice on how else to get that NB chip down? my old case had a massive side fan blowing right on that area but im wondering if my new case (650D) isn't cutting it airflow wise due to only having a 200mm front intake and the rest as exhaust....


Is yours a 8+2 power phase? If so you would think it would be alright wouldn't you.

For some reason with this m5a99x evo i cannot get the nb temps to compare


----------



## Covert_Death

Yea i've got 8+2....... IDK, maybe the power phases are getting too hot???? they only have some foam looking thing as the heat transfer to the sink, but its open circuits so i can't really replace the foam with TIM lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Well, yeah. I know that is better. A lot more expensive though. What kind of temps do you run?
> The 212 has some very good reviews.
> I used to run custom water cooling. I don't want to have to go down that road again.
> Thanks for the posts.


But not on reviews for a 8 core chip. People can make the mistake of seeing am3+ and think its the same as running on a let say for example a 4 core chip like the fx 4100


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> But not on reviews for a 8 core chip. People can make the mistake of seeing am3+ and think its the same as running on a let say for example a 4 core chip like the fx 4100


Yeah that's fair. I guess it's something else to add to the list then!

Anyway. This is with the cooler re seated and my top fan flipped. Same stress as before, half an hour of Far Cry 3.
Much better. Is this OK? Oh the batch number is 1244. What can I ascertain from that?


----------



## Covert_Death

Did you take a picture of the chip? I'm not sure that is the right lot number


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Yeah that's fair. I guess it's something else to add to the list then!
> Anyway. This is with the cooler re seated and my top fan flipped. Same stress as before, half an hour of Far Cry 3.
> Much better. Is this OK? Oh the batch number is 1244. What can I ascertain from that?


Much better still high for just gaming but for now its a good as youll get i think.

with the batch numbers we all are comparing with each other to see whats best and the differences in vcore etc lol. Yours is the highest ive seen so far

heres the thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Did you take a picture of the chip? I'm not sure that is the right lot number


It's the only 4 digit number on the chip. I'm sure it's the right one.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> It's the only 4 digit number on the chip. I'm sure it's the right one.


1244 sounds right to me lol mines 1240

Just noticed on your pic the cpu rpm is low lol 640rpm. Can you turn that up any higher? The site says top speed is 1600

http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/product.php?product_id=6755


----------



## laurie

I don't seem to be able to get it any higher. It ramps up now and then.
I will see what I can do. Thanks again.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> Come on guys you all have one of these CPUs. Did you install the hot fix???


I am using the hotfixs (plural)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1244 sounds right to me lol mines 1240
> Just noticed on your pic the cpu rpm is low lol 640rpm. Can you turn that up any higher? The site says top speed is 1600
> http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/product.php?product_id=6755


Rest assured, that's the right batch number. Newest batch I have seen so far, hoping they trend towards being even better clockers







.
Gertie has a good point about the fan, also make sure that the cpu fan is connected to the right header on the motherboard. I did that once and it drove me crazy trying to figure out why my temps were goofy.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> so I re-TIM'd my NB chip on my MB with some AS5. whatever used to be on there sucked. it was crunchy and rock hard... i had to use a knife to scrape it off because it was tearing up my clothes without coming off haha...
> I'll give the AS5 some more time to set in but right now i'm actually dissapointed because I am seeing almost NO temperature difference... after 20 minutes of OCCT the NB temps were back up to 75, this time it made it to 76.5 before locking the system up for good. CPU temps seem fine though again at a max 53*C (again i'm clocked to 4.8Ghz uzing multi and now 1.475V under load)
> any advice on how else to get that NB chip down? my old case had a massive side fan blowing right on that area but im wondering if my new case (650D) isn't cutting it airflow wise due to only having a 200mm front intake and the rest as exhaust....


Maybe you can try one of these: http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Anyway. This is with the cooler re seated and my top fan flipped. Same stress as before, half an hour of Far Cry 3.


I've gotta ask, are you enjoying the game?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Something you might want to try:
> Within Prime95's folder is a file called local.txt. This file basically tell how Prime95 is to be run. The settings you put in there overrides any detected settings.
> You can play with these options:
> NumCPUs=n
> CpuNumHyperthreads=1 or 2
> These two work together, it's designed for Intel CPU's with hyperthreading, but it will work the same with AMD. Sample, you can do NumCPUs=4
> CpuNumHyperthreads=2
> This tells Prime that it's a four Core CPU with hyperthreading, eight threads in total. This might help with your cores failing, so in essence for your core 7,8: core 7 will be primary thread and core 8 will be helper thread.
> In conjunction with the other two I mention, or by itself you can try:
> AffinityScramble2=string
> By default the Piledriver cores should be:
> AffinityScramble2=01234567
> You can play with these settings to see if matching different cores help. Sample you can match core0 with core3 or core 5 with core 7,
> This example would be: AffinityScramble2=03124657


Thanks for the info.
I did know about NumCpu, and CpuNumHyperthreads, but not about Affinity Scramble2. I'll try to set the affinity as well to see if it helps. I'm not very hopeful, as I also have errors on OCCT and IBT, and the issue is easily repeateable.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find a program that shows it either, and I have the PRO version. I've been stuck putting a thermometer on it for now. Not even the Asus Suite has an option for it.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and did further testing on my individual Piledriver Cores. I did my settings for 4.6Ghz that cores 1-6 were able to run stable on Prime for 24 hours.
> I disabled all the cores except for 1 and 2, and 7 and 8 (7 and 8 are the ones that can't seem to run over 4.5Ghz without failing)
> So with only running 4 cores, @ 4.6Ghz, cores 7 and 8 still fail with rounding errors, within a couple of minutes.
> 
> I will be RMAing this CPU through AMD, because 4.5Ghz is too close to the Turbo of 4.2, if this chip ever degrades even a bit, it will be cutting it close to causing myself future headaches.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this chip should have been binned as an 8320.


Can you post here your RAM, HT, NB, FSB and CPU Multiplier locks? Especially if you had a (locked) phenom before, they like *different* clocks.
*Mezmenir* is currently priming a vishera at 4.5, going 3h strong so far. Not sure if he'll report soon, so I did.
Quote:


> [12:52PM] Mezmenir: Im planning for 4750
> Mezmenir: since 250 bus
> Mezmenir: or maybe 5gigglehurts if 1.475v can get it there
> Mezmenir: current prime:
> CPU: 4500MHz
> CPUNB: 2250MHz
> HTT: 2750MHz
> RAM: 2000MHz
> Mezmenir: apparently NB <2300 works better. 2100 is bad, 2400 is "touchy"


^^ hope it helps someone.

Also, CPU multiplier alone is *not a good approach*.
on my side, I'm waiting on payment approval~


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Think of it this way. Piledriver is the C3 of Bulldozer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A C3 that's going to be around for a very, very long time looking at the latest roadmap leaks. If you want to wait for whatever AMD has next for x86 enthusiasts, you're going to be waiting probably until 2014 unless something changes.
> 
> But, on a more positive note, I've been playing Far Cry 3 and I've noticed it uses 4 threads. At one point, I even saw total CPU usage go past 60%. Which means, 5 cores or more were being used.
> 
> *I then turned around and fired up Planetside 2, to find out in only uses 2 cores and I see 25% CPU usage max.* I promptly closed it and went back to Far Cry 3 just to re-assure myself I wasn't still back in 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just confirmed the Planetside 2 thing. So sad. Online game, imho, should use as much threads as possible, and dynamically add more threads as more cores are available. Example of my idea on a X6: one for rendering, one for vehicles, one for characters, one or two for User interface and one for network. Or something.but two threads... Okay, it makes sense if you want to target old computers or budget ones. But please, Dynamically scale? X.X
Click to expand...

Both of you are doing it very very wrong.



Tarnix, in your case, you may just be held back by the GPU, but I refuse to believe that sdlvx's 7970 is holding him back, especially if he isn't using the hidden settings.


----------



## Tarnix

Interesting. Are you running windows 8, KyadCK?
I know there's a scheduler change that benefits FX.

Yeah, probably that a single GTX560 is limit for Cryengine, lol.

Also, what did you use to generate that graph? I like that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Interesting. Are you running windows 8, KyadCK?
> I know there's a scheduler change that benefits FX.
> 
> Yeah, probably that a single GTX560 is limit for Cryengine, lol.
> 
> Also, what did you use to generate that graph? I like that.


That is Planetside 2, taken today using the "ultra" settings. GPU graphs are via MSI Afterburner, the CPU graphs are via HWiNFO64's recording and Excel for making it into graphs.

And yes, Win8.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is Planetside 2, taken today using the "ultra" settings. GPU graphs are via MSI Afterburner, the CPU graphs are via HWiNFO64's recording and Excel for making it into graphs.
> And yes, Win8.


ultra or high?


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Rest assured, that's the right batch number. Newest batch I have seen so far, hoping they trend towards being even better clockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Gertie has a good point about the fan, also make sure that the cpu fan is connected to the right header on the motherboard. I did that once and it drove me crazy trying to figure out why my temps were goofy.


There are two. CPU and CPU Op. System won't boot with it on Op.
I can't seem to find a way to force the fan up. You guys are right though. It is running very slow even when the CPU warms up.
I will look into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I've gotta ask, are you enjoying the game?


I am thanks. Really like it. I'm using DX9 as it gives much better FPS. The only difference with DX11 is really the soft shadows.
I have added Sweet FX Post processing and it looks amazing. There isn't nearly as much wandering about as the last one. And the jungle feels a lot more like the first.
So I'm happy. Only thing I don't like is shooting Tapirs. I love those guys. And the tortoise hides when you point a gun at him


----------



## Darius Silver

Well a couple goodies came in the mail for me today!



Now I have a question, the CPU came with the green AMD sticker on the packaging already broken as seen in the pic. Should this be a cause for concern? There does appear to be scuff marks on the heat spreader, but no visible pin damage. (Lot# is 1237 for those interested)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is Planetside 2, taken today using the "ultra" settings. GPU graphs are via MSI Afterburner, the CPU graphs are via HWiNFO64's recording and Excel for making it into graphs.
> And yes, Win8.
> 
> 
> 
> ultra or high?
Click to expand...

Ultra. Settings beyond what you can chose in-game via the ini file.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> There are two. CPU and CPU Op. System won't boot with it on Op.
> I can't seem to find a way to force the fan up. You guys are right though. It is running very slow even when the CPU warms up.
> I will look into it.
> I am thanks. Really like it. I'm using DX9 as it gives much better FPS. The only difference with DX11 is really the soft shadows.
> I have added Sweet FX Post processing and it looks amazing. There isn't nearly as much wandering about as the last one. And the jungle feels a lot more like the first.
> So I'm happy. Only thing I don't like is shooting Tapirs. I love those guys. And the tortoise hides when you point a gun at him


The CPU OPT is just another fan header. LIke my cpu cooler has 2 fans so you can just stick one in the optional header. Have you tried in bios raising fan speed? IN the monitor tab you can change the cpu fan speed to turbo(Scroll to bottom). your cpu fan is a 4 pin so this should work for you. Or i think you can just turn off Q fan control i think and it should run at full speed. so try it both ways

Hope it helps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Well a couple goodies came in the mail for me today!
> 
> Now I have a question, the CPU came with the green AMD sticker on the packaging already broken as seen in the pic. Should this be a cause for concern? There does appear to be scuff marks on the heat spreader, but no visible pin damage. (Lot# is 1237 for those interested)


If you bought it new i wouldnt touch it...but thats just me


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Well a couple goodies came in the mail for me today!
> 
> Now I have a question, the CPU came with the green AMD sticker on the packaging already broken as seen in the pic. Should this be a cause for concern? There does appear to be scuff marks on the heat spreader, but no visible pin damage. (Lot# is 1237 for those interested)
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought it new i wouldnt touch it...but thats just me
Click to expand...

I'll try to check if I can get Mezmenir to dig up his lot number. He just RMA'd a broke FX as you guys may have been reading a few dozen pages back.
But from what I can see, I agree with Gertruude. I wouldn't touch it. Broken FX Seals are a curse. I don't even know why they even *try* to resell them...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If you bought it new i wouldnt touch it...but thats just me


^this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ultra. Settings beyond what you can chose in-game via the ini file.


thanks. i'll try that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Can you post here your RAM, HT, NB, FSB and CPU Multiplier locks? Especially if you had a (locked) phenom before, they like *different* clocks.
> *Mezmenir* is currently priming a vishera at 4.5, going 3h strong so far. Not sure if he'll report soon, so I did.
> ^^ hope it helps someone.
> 
> Also, CPU multiplier alone is *not a good approach*.
> on my side, I'm waiting on payment approval~


My settings are - 244 FSB, 18.5 CPU, 1866Mhz Ram, 2600HT, 2200NB (4.514Ghz @ 1.344V - Ultra High LLC)
I've also ran with 200FSB and 22.5 CPU, but it required a bit more voltage (1.356v @ Ultra High LLC)


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> My settings are - 244 FSB, 18.5 CPU, 1866Mhz Ram, 2600HT, 2200NB (4.514Ghz @ 1.344V - Ultra High LLC)
> I've also ran with 200FSB and 22.5 CPU, but it required a bit more voltage (1.356v @ Ultra High LLC)


Hrrrm. Looks about right to me. Very odd. depending if it's a ram or a CPU fail, i'd say try some more volts, or CPU/NB volt if running 4 dimms. But don't take my advice *too* seriously. I don't own a FX yet. wait for opinions


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> My settings are - 244 FSB, 18.5 CPU, 1866Mhz Ram, 2600HT, 2200NB (4.514Ghz @ 1.344V - Ultra High LLC)
> I've also ran with 200FSB and 22.5 CPU, but it required a bit more voltage (1.356v @ Ultra High LLC)


I see in your sig rig the ram is 1600 but you say here its 1866.

Did you overclock it to 1866? If you did have you tried running the ram closer to 1600mhz and then running prime?


----------



## Darius Silver

Just gave NCIX a call about the CPU, they told me test it out and if it doesn't work, RMA in within the 30 days. Now I just have to wait for the motherboard to come in from Canada Post (oh joy -.-). I'll update this post with some pics of the heat spreader in a minute.





For the record, I could be over-reacting as I am a little excited to be building a new machine. These could be fabrication marks?(hopefully)


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Just gave NCIX a call about the CPU, they told me test it out and if it doesn't work, RMA in within the 30 days. Now I just have to wait for the motherboard to come in from Canada Post (oh joy -.-). I'll update this post with some pics of the heat spreader in a minute.


I was going to say at least test it out its already open and if it doesn't clock as good as you want then RMA. after all you paid for a new one and got a used one


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi everyone,

Though my current cooling cannot keep up and I'm not comfortable with the load voltages that were reaching up to 1.47-1.48, I did boot my FX-8350 at 4800 with 1.425v and LLC set to High. All seemed well, I could go through the whole AIDA64 benchmarks suite (not saying that this is stable just because of that) and managed to get a grab of a CPUz Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2604436

I did though notice this peculiar thing: I had saved my FX-8320 @3850 / DDR3-2053 CL-10 benchmark results and in CPU AES the score was 396318. I've got the FX-8350 with DDR3-1866 CL-9 and with it @4800 it scored about 365000-ish .. which is about as much as it scores when it's at 4.2 which is my current clock (i've settled for maxed turbo speed with one bump down in voltage until I can invest in better cooling).

My question is do you know CPU AES in AIDA64 to be so memory speed bound? I know that PhotoWorxx is but the 8350 @4800 could still easily outpace the 1GHz lower clocked 8320, even with a bit lower RAM speed...

Cheers!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Just gave NCIX a call about the CPU, they told me test it out and if it doesn't work, RMA in within the 30 days. Now I just have to wait for the motherboard to come in from Canada Post (oh joy -.-). I'll update this post with some pics of the heat spreader in a minute.


hmmm i still wouldnt touch it. Even if it does work you dont know the history of the chip and why they got it back to begin with. I would tell them you aren't happy recieving an opened box when it was supposed to be new and that they better change it for a brand new unopened box.


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The CPU OPT is just another fan header. LIke my cpu cooler has 2 fans so you can just stick one in the optional header. Have you tried in bios raising fan speed? IN the monitor tab you can change the cpu fan speed to turbo(Scroll to bottom). your cpu fan is a 4 pin so this should work for you. Or i think you can just turn off Q fan control i think and it should run at full speed. so try it both ways
> Hope it helps


I found I can create a custom profile with AI suite (part of my MOBO software) I have stuck a steep curve on to see what difference it makes.
Same half an hour of Far Cry 3 and it maxed out at 43! Seems the 212 is pretty good after all


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I found I can create a custom profile with AI suite (part of my MOBO software) I have stuck a steep curve on to see what difference it makes.
> Same half an hour of Far Cry 3 and it maxed out at 43! Seems the 212 is pretty good after all


That is pretty good miles better than the 57 it was at earlier.

i still prefer mine though
















BTW does your ai suite crash sometimes? mine does n it pisses me off lol


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Just gave NCIX a call about the CPU, they told me test it out and if it doesn't work, RMA in within the 30 days. Now I just have to wait for the motherboard to come in from Canada Post (oh joy -.-). I'll update this post with some pics of the heat spreader in a minute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I could be over-reacting as I am a little excited to be building a new machine. These could be fabrication marks?(hopefully)


Goodluck, so far Batch 1237 has been kinda disapointing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Just gave NCIX a call about the CPU, they told me test it out and if it doesn't work, RMA in within the 30 days. Now I just have to wait for the motherboard to come in from Canada Post (oh joy -.-). I'll update this post with some pics of the heat spreader in a minute.
> For the record, I could be over-reacting as I am a little excited to be building a new machine. These could be fabrication marks?(hopefully)


Id say that NCIX has cleaned it thoroughly but they cannot do anything about the peeling of the corners of the chip. Its def been used by someone in their pc. Also its bad business and rather naughty sending out a used product when you paid for a new one.

Mine has done the same as ive had 2 different coolers on and i was experimenting with different amounts of tim lol.

Its up to you really but lets say nothing is wrong with it now and you decide to keep it but you have to think why its been used and then sent back.

Further down the line something goes wrong with the chip and you try send it back theres no guarantee they will take it back after so long.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Id say that NCIX has cleaned it thoroughly but they cannot do anything about the peeling of the corners of the chip. Its def been used by someone in their pc. Also its bad business and rather naughty sending out a used product when you paid for a new one.
> Mine has done the same as ive had 2 different coolers on and i was experimenting with different amounts of tim lol.
> Its up to you really but lets say nothing is wrong with it now and you decide to keep it but you have to think why its been used and then sent back.
> Further down the line something goes wrong with the chip and you try send it back theres no guarantee they will take it back after so long.


So those corners are not factory, and are indication it has been used with a CPU heat-sink? If so I'll make another call tomorrow :/

*Edit* I ended up submitting an online RMA. Hopefully this gets resolved quickly :S


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> so I re-TIM'd my NB chip on my MB with some AS5. whatever used to be on there sucked. it was crunchy and rock hard... i had to use a knife to scrape it off because it was tearing up my clothes without coming off haha...
> I'll give the AS5 some more time to set in but right now i'm actually dissapointed because I am seeing almost NO temperature difference... after 20 minutes of OCCT the NB temps were back up to 75, this time it made it to 76.5 before locking the system up for good. CPU temps seem fine though again at a max 53*C (again i'm clocked to 4.8Ghz uzing multi and now 1.475V under load)
> any advice on how else to get that NB chip down? my old case had a massive side fan blowing right on that area but im wondering if my new case (650D) isn't cutting it airflow wise due to only having a 200mm front intake and the rest as exhaust....


You are not alone. Assuming I can trust HWMonitor, the following is a screenshot of an Asus Crosshair V Formula clocked at 4.8GHz with a Vcore of 1.425V. Because I recently replaced the stock heatsink with a Corsair H100i, there is no significant active air movement on that area of the motherboard. Notice the NB temperature of 63C at idle.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> So those corners are not factory, and are indication it has been used with a CPU heat-sink? If so I'll make another call tomorrow :/


Nope not factory at all. Unused chips dont have the peeled corners. Well not on any of mine anyhow lol

Mine only started to peel after a lot of times removing coolers and adding more tim. Made me stop experimenting as i didnt want to make it worse lol

Also on pics 2 and 3 you can see where the tim cleaner has dried and left a scuff mark.


----------



## Solders18

Darius: i would send that back. don't even play with it

I would even request a good clocking batch for your troubles of them sending you an open box


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I haven't been able to find a program that shows it either, and I have the PRO version. I've been stuck putting a thermometer on it for now. Not even the Asus Suite has an option for it.
> 
> I went ahead and did further testing on my individual Piledriver Cores. I did my settings for 4.6Ghz that cores 1-6 were able to run stable on Prime for 24 hours.
> I disabled all the cores except for 1 and 2, and 7 and 8 (7 and 8 are the ones that can't seem to run over 4.5Ghz without failing)
> So with only running 4 cores, @ 4.6Ghz, cores 7 and 8 still fail with rounding errors, within a couple of minutes.
> I will be RMAing this CPU through AMD, because 4.5Ghz is too close to the Turbo of 4.2, if this chip ever degrades even a bit, it will be cutting it close to causing myself future headaches.
> I'm pretty sure this chip should have been binned as an 8320.


Try the Intel Burn Test at High. Do 20 runs. I believe if it passes you can ignore the Prime test. There is credible argumentation that the software needs adjustment for the Vishera design. Too many strange results on Prime 95 without corroboration from other tests.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I found I can create a custom profile with AI suite (part of my MOBO software) I have stuck a steep curve on to see what difference it makes.
> Same half an hour of Far Cry 3 and it maxed out at 43! Seems the 212 is pretty good after all


Another thing to do if you havent already done it with your 212 is add a 2nd 120mm fan to it, as that can also make quite a bit of difference to your temps.

Also heres pics of my finished FX8350 rig with the custom water cooler fitted to this very special but unusual case which i just love...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1324092/amd-overhaul-watercooled-ft02-fx8350#post_18652557

Im having to leave the OC at 4.5ghz for now, as thats all i can get stable on my MSI GD-80 until MSI sort there **** out with a decent BIOS.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Our CPU's are very similar. Yours being clocked at 3.5Ghz, and mine being clocked at 4Ghz stock frequency. They both seem only get a 500Mhz overclock with reasonable settings. (voltage/stability)
> My 4.5Ghz overclock only takes 1.34v with Ultra High LLC. I never did check to see if I could get 4.6Ghz stable with more than 1.5v, but temps would be the primary issue at that point, for only 100Mhz extra lol. (It failed at 1.5v so I left it that, Socket temp was heading to 70+ anyways)


Try instead of multiplier only clocking to put the multiplier back to 20 on the 8350 and do fsb clocking. I have done this on my cpu after not being happy with 4.5 GHZ stable. I now have a fsb of 232 and multi of 20. My actual GHZ is 4.66. There is a bonus to FSB overclocking: you get better fps on your games and benchmarks. because of the higher HT linkspeeds you get.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Another thing to do if you havent already done it with your 212 is add a 2nd 120mm fan to it, as that can also make quite a bit of difference to your temps.
> Also heres pics of my finished FX8350 rig with the custom water cooler fitted to this very special but unusual case which i just love...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324092/amd-overhaul-watercooled-ft02-fx8350#post_18652557
> Im having to leave the OC at 4.5ghz for now, as thats all i can get stable on my MSI GD-80 until MSI sort there **** out with a decent BIOS.


Nice Rig Paddy. shame you being let down by the board.


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> That is pretty good miles better than the 57 it was at earlier.
> i still prefer mine though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW does your ai suite crash sometimes? mine does n it pisses me off lol


Well yeah me too! Still this is a lot better.
AI suite has never crashed on me. Have you tried re installing it?


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Another thing to do if you havent already done it with your 212 is add a 2nd 120mm fan to it, as that can also make quite a bit of difference to your temps.
> Also heres pics of my finished FX8350 rig with the custom water cooler fitted to this very special but unusual case which i just love...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324092/amd-overhaul-watercooled-ft02-fx8350#post_18652557
> Im having to leave the OC at 4.5ghz for now, as thats all i can get stable on my MSI GD-80 until MSI sort there **** out with a decent BIOS.


I love that case! Looks great. I could add another but then I would have to loose my V-CORE1 fan. And without that the VRM gets up to Jesus hot!


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Hey my rig is at 4.6 now and my NB idles at 48c I think you should RMA or reseat the NB before you go any farther. Even at 5GHz and 1hour prime my NB only maxed at 66c


Okay, this is helpful.

Assuming I would want to re-seat the NB, and by that I suppose you mean the heatsink, is there a procedure to get that bad boy off? As I look at it, nothing obvious hits me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I love that case! Looks great. I could add another but then I would have to loose my V-CORE1 fan. And without that the VRM gets up to Jesus hot!


Didnt you have a spare cpuopt fan header?

The other fan you stick on it would plug into that


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I love that case! Looks great. I could add another but then I would have to loose my V-CORE1 fan. And without that the VRM gets up to Jesus hot!


You could use a 2 to 1 fan splitter cable like this..
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/phobya-y-cable-3pin-molex-to-2x-3pin-molex-30cm-uv-white

Or this if your fans are PWM..
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/akasa-pwm-fan-splitter-supports-2-pwm-fans-from-a-single-motherboard-pwm-header


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Best Air cooler? not by a long shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best air cooler is by far Noctua DH14
> at 4.5 ghz if i remember rightly full load i dont go past 40oC. could be lower but due to an ageing memory....


Under 40C peak ? Maybe if your computer is outside and it's freezing..

I have a Noctua NH-D14, and peak core temp is 45C on stock clock and voltages after a 21 hour Prime95 run.
And the motherboard socket temp is reported as about 11C more, 56C.


----------



## laurie

The issue is that the extra fan would physically get in the way. I have an 80mm fan on my VRMs. With a second CPU fan it would have to come off.
Thanks though.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Try the Intel Burn Test at High. Do 20 runs. I believe if it passes you can ignore the Prime test.


Ignore it at your own risk.
Quote:


> There is credible argumentation that the software needs adjustment for the Vishera design. Too many strange results on Prime 95 without corroboration from other tests.


It's true there are strange prime95 results, but most of them are with OC, not at stock. There is no officially confirmed problem with Piledriver and the current Prime95 v27.7.


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Ignore it at your own risk.
> It's true there are strange prime95 results, but most of them are with OC, not at stock. There is no officially confirmed problem with Piledriver and the current Prime95 v27.7.


I think it's probably wishful thinking to just ignore prime. However, it's hard to argue with a person that considers it and then decides it's not representative of his own computer use and that it doesn't need to be used.

If all you're looking for is faster response out of a game, what would it hurt to ignore prime? I wouldn't set mine to an OC that wasn't prime95 stable, personally. But YMMV.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Under 40C peak ? Maybe if your computer is outside and it's freezing..
> I have a Noctua NH-D14, and peak core temp is 45C on stock clock and voltages after a 21 hour Prime95 run.
> And the motherboard socket temp is reported as about 11C more, 56C.


22 hours folding and my core temps have not passed 23.5c sounds like your running hot.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> 22 hours folding and my core temps have not passed 23.5c sounds like your running hot.


Agreed - my 24 hour run of Prime @ stock (8350) gave me 51C on the Socket and 36C on the Cores with a Zalman CNPS9900A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I see in your sig rig the ram is 1600 but you say here its 1866.
> Did you overclock it to 1866? If you did have you tried running the ram closer to 1600mhz and then running prime?


It's because it's the Samsung Green (1600Mhz stock) I've tried them at all different speeds. I also have a few other sets I've tried, all at different speeds as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Try the Intel Burn Test at High. Do 20 runs. I believe if it passes you can ignore the Prime test. There is credible argumentation that the software needs adjustment for the Vishera design. Too many strange results on Prime 95 without corroboration from other tests.


Thanks for the info. I have mentioned though that I use OCCT, IBT and Prime. Prime just allowed me to find which modules are failing, where as OCCT and IBT only indicate that my system is unstable.

I think I will start a new thread on this. See how many others are out there. (and stop the clutter on this thread)


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You are not alone. Assuming I can trust HWMonitor, the following is a screenshot of an Asus Crosshair V Formula clocked at 4.8GHz with a Vcore of 1.425V. Because I recently replaced the stock heatsink with a Corsair H100i, there is no significant active air movement on that area of the motherboard. Notice the NB temperature of 63C at idle.


Very similar setup to mine, my NB idles at around 55C.

That's a Crosshair V with Antec H920 in a HAF X case, so there is some air flow across the chipset from the side fan. (though I might try it without the duct that is fitted on the side fan by default, since it blows air more directly onto the VGA and to the side with that duct on.

Hmm, are you running P95 stable on that VCore voltage though ?. I certainly can't do 4.8GHZ on that voltage and have a stable run of Prime that's for sure.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Very similar setup to mine, my NB idles at around 55C.
> That's a Crosshair V with Antec H920 in a HAF X case, so there is some air flow across the chipset from the side fan. (though I might try it without the duct that is fitted on the side fan by default, since it blows air more directly onto the VGA and to the side with that duct on.
> Hmm, are you running P95 stable on that VCore voltage though ?. I certainly can't do 4.8GHZ on that voltage and have a stable run of Prime that's for sure.


No, I was just using this for illustration purposes. To get a stable 4.8GHz run with IBT, I need to get Vcore up to 1.425V, which in and of itself is no big deal compared with some of the numbers I've seen. Still there are thermal issues I'm concerned about.

I had not considered removing the duct for the purpose you mention. It should be easy enough for me to do a similar test.

Yes, I can share an IBT stable run @4.8GHz. I'm almost afraid to try a Prime95 run only because I'm concerned about the CPU temp. I'll ask here but will probably ask separately as well. As you can see from my data, the Core temp is not an issue in terms of it approaching 62C. But the CPU temp is 69C and I thought I remembered reading this value needed to be kept at 68C or better.

Thanks.


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> No, I was just using this for illustration purposes. To get a stable 4.8GHz run with IBT, I need to get Vcore up to 1.425V, which in and of itself is no big deal compared with some of the numbers I've seen. Still there are thermal issues I'm concerned about.
> I had not considered removing the duct for the purpose you mention. It should be easy enough for me to do a similar test.
> Yes, I can share an IBT stable run @4.8GHz. I'm almost afraid to try a Prime95 run only because I'm concerned about the CPU temp. I'll ask here but will probably ask separately as well. As you can see from my data, the Core temp is not an issue in terms of it approaching 62C. But the CPU temp is 69C and I thought I remembered reading this value needed to be kept at 68C or better.
> Thanks.


It's really strange. With a higher Vcore setting than you for my 4.8GHZ overclock (I'm set at 1.475v) I cannot run the standalone IBT stable, it gives up and throws an error message on the first pass.

However, running OCCT Linpack (which is supposedly the same as IBT, just a different wrapper) at that VCore setting and it runs the test fine. The temps during the OCCT Linpack run seem to level out at 70C CPU, 58C Core and 61C NB.(Your Northbridge is getting way, way hotter than mine)

So yes given OCCT Linpack and standalone IBT are supposedly the same test, why does one fail when the other goes smoothly ?

Hmm, and if OCCT Linpack is passing the test at that VCore, does it mean I can probably drop the Vcore a little, based on your own runs..


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Try instead of multiplier only clocking to put the multiplier back to 20 on the 8350 and do fsb clocking. I have done this on my cpu after not being happy with 4.5 GHZ stable. I now have a fsb of 232 and multi of 20. My actual GHZ is 4.66. There is a bonus to FSB overclocking: you get better fps on your games and benchmarks. because of the higher HT linkspeeds you get.


I have tried dabbling with some FSB clocking instead of simple multi but haven't got it to work yet, obviously because of how it's then altering my RAM clocks.

Interestingly, my RAM is rated at 9 9 9 24 (Ripjaws 4GB modules) but it won't run at those timings even at stock clock (4GHZ), attemtping to set the 'listed timings in the Bios results in either the system crashing or locking up on boot. Or blue screening is attempting any tests when it Windows.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> I have tried dabbling with some FSB clocking instead of simple multi but haven't got it to work yet, obviously because of how it's then altering my RAM clocks.
> Interestingly, my RAM is rated at 9 9 9 24 (Ripjaws 4GB modules) but it won't run at those timings even at stock clock (4GHZ), attemtping to set the 'listed timings in the Bios results in either the system crashing or locking up on boot. Or blue screening is attempting any tests when it Windows.


wow My ballistex will work at 2000 @ 8 9 8 24 timings then again they are stock 1866


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> wow My ballistex will work at 2000 @ 8 9 8 24 timings then again they are stock 1866


I think they have been labelled incorrectly as well, the part number listed in the CPU-Z SPD tab , when checked against the product listing on the G'Skill wesite suggests they should in fact be 9 10 9 28. (Whereas the sticker on the packaging said 9 9 9 24)


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> I have tried dabbling with some FSB clocking instead of simple multi but haven't got it to work yet, obviously because of how it's then altering my RAM clocks.
> Interestingly, my RAM is rated at 9 9 9 24 (Ripjaws 4GB modules) but it won't run at those timings even at stock clock (4GHZ), attemtping to set the 'listed timings in the Bios results in either the system crashing or locking up on boot. Or blue screening is attempting any tests when it Windows.


You should be able to make this work without too much fuss. However, in my experience, make sure things like Spread spectrum, APM and other power management settings in BIOS are disabled.


----------



## gr8sho

One more time please. For the FX8350, max CoreTemp = 62C and max CPU Temp = 68C under sustained load? I searched this thread but couldn't find the max CPU Temp number listed.

For my current setup using the H100i AIO, it looks like I'm going to hit the max CPU temp before the max core temp is reached.


----------



## DireLeon2010

So, does the 8320 OCs as well as the 8350? Looking on Newegg, I'm surprised there is only a third of the reviews of the 8350. You'd think more people would want to save the extra $30.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So, does the 8320 OCs as well as the 8350? Looking on Newegg, I'm surprised there is only a third of the reviews of the 8350. You'd think more people would want to save the extra $30.


no they don't. the 8320 will need more volts and make more heat for the same clock as the 8350. I went with the 8320 at first, but then saw how much voltage i was needing vs the 8350's and got a 50. If you want to OC then get an 8350 period.


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Well, yeah. I know that is better. A lot more expensive though. What kind of temps do you run?
> The 212 has some very good reviews.
> I used to run custom water cooling. I don't want to have to go down that road again.
> Thanks for the posts.


In a nutshell, if you want 5GHz or a very good shot at it, you need a Corsair H100, or a custom water loop. That's it, that's all. I feel your pain, as I even have a closed loop water cooler (Antec Kuhler 620) which seemed totally adequate for my Phenom II, but is barely good for 4.6 or 4.7GHz with the Vishera.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Well, yeah. I know that is better. A lot more expensive though. What kind of temps do you run?
> The 212 has some very good reviews.
> I used to run custom water cooling. I don't want to have to go down that road again.
> Thanks for the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, if you want 5GHz or a very good shot at it, you need a Corsair H100, or a custom water loop. That's it, that's all. I feel your pain, as I even have a closed loop water cooler (Antec Kuhler 620) which seemed totally adequate for my Phenom II, but is barely good for 4.6 or 4.7GHz with the Vishera.
Click to expand...

I will second this. Ran 4.03 on my 1055t @1.475v and barely cracked the low 40's where i am running 4.6 @ 1.44v and hitting 45-50


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Well, yeah. I know that is better. A lot more expensive though. What kind of temps do you run?
> The 212 has some very good reviews.
> I used to run custom water cooling. I don't want to have to go down that road again.
> Thanks for the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell, if you want 5GHz or a very good shot at it, you need a Corsair H100, or a custom water loop. That's it, that's all. I feel your pain, as I even have a closed loop water cooler (Antec Kuhler 620) which seemed totally adequate for my Phenom II, but is barely good for 4.6 or 4.7GHz with the Vishera.
Click to expand...

The joys of having 8 cores, eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> So, does the 8320 OCs as well as the 8350? Looking on Newegg, I'm surprised there is only a third of the reviews of the 8350. You'd think more people would want to save the extra $30.
> 
> 
> 
> no they don't. the 8320 will need more volts and make more heat for the same clock as the 8350. I went with the 8320 at first, but then saw how much voltage i was needing vs the 8350's and got a 50. If you want to OC then get an 8350 period.
Click to expand...

He's right, they don't. I have the only known 8320 to date that can hold 5Ghz, and you'll see 8350s hitting it left and right with fewer volts and lower temps.

You'll need an H100 or better to get that far though. 8 cores pump out lots of heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Well, yeah. I know that is better. A lot more expensive though. What kind of temps do you run?
> The 212 has some very good reviews.
> I used to run custom water cooling. I don't want to have to go down that road again.
> Thanks for the posts.


It has very good reviews because it's an excellent budget cooler and has been the gold standard in it's price range for a long time now.

It will not compete with an NH-D14 or H80/H100 though, and you won't be getting very high clocks with it on an 8-core Piledriver.


----------



## Solders18

High Performance CPU=High Performance cooling


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'll try to check if I can get Mezmenir to dig up his lot number. He just RMA'd a broke FX as you guys may have been reading a few dozen pages back.
> But from what I can see, I agree with Gertruude. I wouldn't touch it. Broken FX Seals are a curse. I don't even know why they even *try* to resell them...


I would test the chip out and see if it's good. The shipping to send it back, plus more shipping to order another one if you don't want to deal with the first place again will add up. I agree, though, this isn't a great business practice. Where did you buy the chip anyhow, just so we all know?

Also, my FX-8350 is also lot 1237, and at the moment, my board is back at the store where I bought it so they can test out different ram on it. So far, two different types of ram have given errors in MEMTEST86 and MEMTEST86+, which seems highly suspicious...

If all those who have lot 1237 FX-8350s could test their memory with this:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/Memtest86-plus.shtml

and let me know if your memory passes, as well as your mobo make/model and memory brand/speed, that would be truly awesome. I want to get to the bottom of this ASAP. And if you DO test your lot 1237 chip, you'll not only be helping out a fellow Visheranaut, you'll ALSO be helping yourselves by testing the stability of your memory!









Thanks in advance to those who come through on this.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'll try to check if I can get Mezmenir to dig up his lot number. He just RMA'd a broke FX as you guys may have been reading a few dozen pages back.
> But from what I can see, I agree with Gertruude. I wouldn't touch it. Broken FX Seals are a curse. I don't even know why they even *try* to resell them...
> 
> 
> 
> I would test the chip out and see if it's good. The shipping to send it back, plus more shipping to order another one if the first place won't take it back will add up. I agree, though, this isn't a great business practice. Where did you buy the chip anyhow, just so we all know?
> 
> Also, my FX-8350 is also lot 1237, and at the moment, my board is back at the store where I bought it so they can test out different ram on it. So far, two different types of ram have given errors in MEMTEST86 and MEMTEST86+, which seems highly suspicious...
> 
> If all those who have lot 1237 FX-8350s could test their memory with this: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/Memtest86-plus.shtml
> and let me know if your memory passes, as well as your mobo make/model and memory brand/speed, that would be truly awesome. I want to get to the bottom of this ASAP.
> 
> Thanks in advance to those who come through on this.
Click to expand...

I would raise a fuss to get them to pay for shipping both ways. they sent him a used CPU when he bought a new one. Its just smart for them to fork over the money for shipping than to lose a customer


----------



## Covert_Death

alright guys quick question.... this is a screen grab from my HW Monitor, as you can see I only have two temps for my mobo and they idle in the mid 40's, they also ride the temperature curve together, always only 2-3 degrees apart.

in OCCT the CPUTIN temp is the only other temp reported besides my core temp.

whenever these mobo temps reach 75C is when I lock up, anyone know where these temps are located on my board??? I though it was the NB chip so I re-TIM'd it but it didn't change a damn thing as far as lowering them when under load... any help would be great! as this is the only thing stopping me from reaching 5+

HW monitor:


My MOBO:


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> alright guys quick question.... this is a screen grab from my HW Monitor, as you can see I only have two temps for my mobo and they idle in the mid 40's, they also ride the temperature curve together, always only 2-3 degrees apart.
> in OCCT the CPUTIN temp is the only other temp reported besides my core temp.
> whenever these mobo temps reach 75C is when I lock up, anyone know where these temps are located on my board??? I though it was the NB chip so I re-TIM'd it but it didn't change a damn thing as far as lowering them when under load... any help would be great! as this is the only thing stopping me from reaching 5+
> HW monitor:
> 
> My MOBO:


Is your HW monitor updated to the newest version? Also I think your "mobo temp" is probably your cpu socket temp, where only better cooling would help that.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> alright guys quick question.... this is a screen grab from my HW Monitor, as you can see I only have two temps for my mobo and they idle in the mid 40's, they also ride the temperature curve together, always only 2-3 degrees apart.
> 
> in OCCT the CPUTIN temp is the only other temp reported besides my core temp.
> 
> whenever these mobo temps reach 75C is when I lock up, anyone know where these temps are located on my board??? I though it was the NB chip so I re-TIM'd it but it didn't change a damn thing as far as lowering them when under load... any help would be great! as this is the only thing stopping me from reaching 5+
> 
> HW monitor:
> 
> 
> My MOBO:


I believe CPUTIN= CPU Socket
SYSTIN= NB


----------



## Ashura

Finally!








http://valid.canardpc.com/2604906

One question though.
My BIOS shows my Ram @ 1600Mhz, here it shows 805 @ 11-11-11-28.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2604906
> 
> One question though.
> My BIOS shows my Ram @ 1600Mhz, here it shows 805 @ 11-11-11-28.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


Yup. CPU-Z returns the true bus speed.

You have DDR ram.

DDR = Double Data Rate. DDR means it sends on the on and off ticks of the bus clock, effectively 1600Mhz.


----------



## Stoffie

This is interesting for all us vishera owners: http://www.overclock.net/t/1334517/tech-report-amd-were-not-abandoning-socketed-cpus

I wonder if this means that steamroller is not the last of the mid range enthusiast processors that we get? from the last roadmap I have seen it looks like we wont get anything new until 2014, that gives Jim Keller time to pull the next big thing out of the bag, who knows maybe a new improved non over heating chipset 1090fx aswell?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Under 40C peak ? Maybe if your computer is outside and it's freezing..
> I have a Noctua NH-D14, and peak core temp is 45C on stock clock and voltages after a 21 hour Prime95 run.
> And the motherboard socket temp is reported as about 11C more, 56C.


Actually you are running hot lol and my pic is from 4.5ghz and not stock 40oc on the core. If you read the posts prior to mine on what you commented you will see we were talking about 4.5ghz too, though i did mean gaming and not full load. It was an error on my part

sort yer own bloody cooling out!!!

my stock run will come shortly just to prove you wrong like you try to do everyone else.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> This is interesting for all us vishera owners: http://www.overclock.net/t/1334517/tech-report-amd-were-not-abandoning-socketed-cpus
> I wonder if this means that steamroller is not the last of the mid range enthusiast processors that we get? from the last roadmap I have seen it looks like we wont get anything new until 2014, that gives Jim Keller time to pull the next big thing out of the bag, who knows maybe a new improved non over heating chipset 1090fx aswell?


Hopefully not. Idd it does give them time to come up with something new.

I'd place all my chickens in one basket and say AMD will come up trumps for us lol.......just hope im not wrong.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Under 40C peak ? Maybe if your computer is outside and it's freezing..
> I have a Noctua NH-D14, and peak core temp is 45C on stock clock and voltages after a 21 hour Prime95 run.
> And the motherboard socket temp is reported as about 11C more, 56C.


I did prime for an hour at stock for you with the same NH-D14 NOt sure why someone would do prime at stock for over 21hours lol. Each to their own i suppose.

I seemed to peak with the temps at 43 on socket 29 on the core, they actually went down a few degrees instead of raising. I cannot see the temps raising too much over your 21 hours lol certainly not to your temps anyhow.


----------



## Tarnix

Paste and it's application can change the world for such a hot CPU.
I'm still mind blown at this other person saying they got 23C under load.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Paste and it's application can change the world for such a hot CPU.
> I'm still mind blown at this other person saying they got 23C under load.


23C lol wow...who said that?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Under 40C peak ? Maybe if your computer is outside and it's freezing..
> I have a Noctua NH-D14, and peak core temp is 45C on stock clock and voltages after a 21 hour Prime95 run.
> And the motherboard socket temp is reported as about 11C more, 56C.
> 
> 
> 
> 22 hours folding and my core temps have not passed 23.5c sounds like your running hot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
Click to expand...

Looks more like a broken sensor, but... O.O 39/34 looks about right if it's a VERY good custom loop.
.. of if he lives in a meat freezer


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Looks more like a broken sensor, but... O.O 39/34 looks about right if it's a VERY good custom loop.
> .. of if he lives in a meat freezer


Look at his vcore though its so low!! so his temps are probably justified


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Looks more like a broken sensor, but... O.O 39/34 looks about right if it's a VERY good custom loop.
> .. of if he lives in a meat freezer


Yes but did you look at his vCore? You might like to know that he's running the lowest volts @ stock clocks to get those low temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Look at his vcore though its so low!! so his temps are probably justified


arg, you are quick on the draw


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yes but did you look at his vCore? You might like to know that he's running the lowest volts @ stock clocks to get those low temps.
> arg, you are quick on the draw


lol i am im just sat here browsing and waiting for prime to hit the 2 hour mark for madbrain LOL
He always try to prove people wrong whenever he thinks they are lying xD im just hitting back with screenshot proof lol. I know its sad but thats how he made me feel sadly.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> He always try to prove people wrong whenever he thinks they are lying xD im just hitting back with screenshot proof lol. I know its sad but thats how he made me feel sadly.


Don't know who you are talking about, but that's not what _*i*_ try to do...


----------



## Taggle

So, does anyone have any ideas as to why I can run OCCT Linpack stable at 4.8GHZ but Intel Burn Test fails after the first or second pass (within minutes) ?

Especially given that from all I have read and understand they are the same test, just with different front ends.


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> You should be able to make this work without too much fuss. However, in my experience, make sure things like Spread spectrum, APM and other power management settings in BIOS are disabled.


Yep, I'm sure I just need to tweak around a bit more. It's knowing which other voltages I might have to change other than Vcore in order to get things stable when attempting to OC using the FSB. Not yet sure on that as the info is somewhat scattered


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Don't know who you are talking about, but that's not what _*i*_ try to do...


Nor me. Granted i said i peak at 40oC at full load when i meant gaming lol. even if u read the posts of the person i was having a discussion with she was posting pics whilst gaming.

To me he just seems to want to jump onto people to prove them wrong. Especially with the prime95 saga. He's been determined to prove to people that prime is good for these chips and everyone are making excuses as to why they cant get stable with prime lol. I think thats why hes running prime at stock settings for over 21 hours.

That isnt the problem though. Alot of people seem to be having a problem with prime over a certain stock speed. For me personally i can hit 4.6 side by side with the different stress tests but at 4.7ghz prime for some reason requires more vcore than the others, which is alot of peoples beef with prime i think. well thats my take on the subject anyhow.

Im not bringing back up this argument just explaining somethings


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Yep, I'm sure I just need to tweak around a bit more. It's knowing which other voltages I might have to change other than Vcore in order to get things stable when attempting to OC using the FSB. Not yet sure on that as the info is somewhat scattered


What chip are you running?


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What chip are you running?


Chip ? Got me confused there







Hmm, the 8350 Is sitting in the Crosshair V motherboard at the moment. FSB is still at default and I havent touched any of the CPU/NB voltages etc, nor the NB frequencies.

It sounds like it might be worth doing this though if only to get more stability without just using multiplier and having to constantly up Vcore. But, as I said, there are obviously a few more variables to play with when trying to tweak via the FSB.(and I'm not sure which and just how many of them to start playing with)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Chip ? Got me confused there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the 8350 Is sitting in the Crosshair V motherboard at the moment. FSB is still at default and I havent touched any of the CPU/NB voltages etc, nor the NB frequencies.
> It sounds like it might be worth doing this though if only to get more stability without just using multiplier and having to constantly up Vcore. But, as I said, there are obviously a few more variables to play with when trying to tweak via the FSB.(and I'm not sure which and just how many of them to start playing with)


Ah cool. I got the same cpu and i hit a bus speed of 310 lol just for giggles and this was just changing the vcore if i remember rightly.
I didnt oc the Ht or anything i left this at around 2400 and i tightened the timings on the ram to 9-9-9-24 after this pic lol


----------



## Red1776

To whoever it was that asked to see my quadfire machines, here ya go








I started quading the month the first driver that supported four GPU's was released ( Catalyst 8.3)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2008 ( this one was built in response to the $700.00 'Crysis' machines being sold


2009 3 x 5850's


2010 4 x 5850's


2011 4 x 6970's


2012 (current) 3 x 7970 + 1 x GT 640 (PhysX)




If anyone here is doing multi-card Crossfire and or Multi monitor setups with their Vishera and having problems, feel free to get a hold of me


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ah cool. I got the same cpu and i hit a fsb of 310 lol just for giggles and this was just changing the vcore if i remember rightly.
> I didnt oc the Ht or anything i left this at around 2400 and i tightened the timings on the ram to 9-9-9-24 after this pic lol


Good stuff, I tried FSB 300 (with no other alterations) and the Computer complained rather loudly at boot up following that bios tweak.

The speaker beeped constantly, it didn't even get to post. (that had me worried!) Power off and on again stopped this, but the boot up sequence stalled with a "Overclock has failed" message, giving me the F1 option to enter the bios.

Odd it failed so drastcially for me but not for you.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Good stuff, I tried FSB 300 (with no other alterations) and the Computer complained rather loudly at boot up following that bios tweak.
> The speaker beeped constantly, it didn't even get to post. (that had me worried!) Power off and on again stopped this, but the boot up sequence stalled with a "Overclock has failed" message, giving me the F1 option to enter the bios.
> Odd it failed so drastcially for me but not for you.


300 failed for me too. so i went higher at 310 and dropped the multi a bit lol


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Yep, I'm sure I just need to tweak around a bit more. It's knowing which other voltages I might have to change other than Vcore in order to get things stable when attempting to OC using the FSB. Not yet sure on that as the info is somewhat scattered


From what I've learned solely within this thread, it is possible to achieve 4.8GHz with only having to manipulate Vcore. At least that's been my experience here.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One more time please. For the FX8350, max CoreTemp = 62C and max CPU Temp = 68C under sustained load? I searched this thread but couldn't find the max CPU Temp number listed.
> For my current setup using the H100i AIO, it looks like I'm going to hit the max CPU temp before the max core temp is reached.


I'm looking for an authoritative answer please. What is the *Max CPU temp* we should stay under when doing OC runs with Vishera CPU?

Thanks!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> From what I've learned solely within this thread, it is possible to achieve 4.8GHz with only having to manipulate Vcore. At least that's been my experience here.


good temps on the H100i......have you tried hitting 4.9 or 5ghz









Im just wondering cause i was going to get a h100i but i changed my mind and planning on doing a custom loop in february instead


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> One more time please. For the FX8350, max CoreTemp = 62C and max CPU Temp = 68C under sustained load? I searched this thread but couldn't find the max CPU Temp number listed.
> For my current setup using the H100i AIO, it looks like I'm going to hit the max CPU temp before the max core temp is reached.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an authoritative answer please. What is the *Max CPU temp* we should stay under when doing OC runs with Vishera CPU?
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

FACT: 62C is the stated max operating thermal for the 8350/8320

OPINION: There is headroom with the 62C thermal. Running up 70C some of the time will not have a disproportionate degradation effect on the CPU. This has been eluded to by AMD reps.

****** added the word ****''not' '*****


----------



## cssorkinman

I've run my 8350 up to 5 ghz on 1.53 volts at load and the H-100 is still cooling it adequately. But I should mention ambient is about 60F and i have 140mm fans pushing /120's pulling. If you are only running normal loads it's fine at that voltage up to 5.25 ghz at least, that's as far as I have pushed it. VERY important to mount it squarely on the cpu though , and that can be tricky.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> I'm looking for an authoritative answer please. What is the *Max CPU temp* we should stay under when doing OC runs with Vishera CPU?
> Thanks!!


I tend to stick to the max 62c core and this makes my socket temp 70. Ive never read about max cpu socket temp. Just the 62oC limit someone else posted

The only authoritive answer you will get is from amd themselves but alas after 5 weeks ive not heard anything lol


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> FACT: 62C is the stated max operating thermal for the 8350/8320
> OPINION: There is headroom with the 62C thermal. Running up 70C some of the time will have a disproportionate degradation effect on the CPU. This has been eluded to by AMD reps.


Instead of using HWMonitor, I'm using AISuite to run a test at 5.0GHz. Around the 6th pass, I started getting overtemp warning that the CPU temp exceeded 65C. This is NOT core temp, but CPU Temp. I also asked this question on the ROG forum and was told the same thing by one of the Asus people.

So if this is the case, then the H100i is not capable of providing enough cooling to support 5.0GHz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Instead of using HWMonitor, I'm using AISuite to run a test at 5.0GHz. Around the 6th pass, I started getting overtemp warning that the CPU temp exceeded 65C. This is NOT core temp, but CPU Temp. I also asked this question on the ROG forum and was told the same thing by one of the Asus people.
> So if this is the case, then the H100i is not capable of providing enough cooling to support 5.0GHz.


You can change the warning threshold lol. Mine did the same and i changed the threshold to 70 so i dont get any warnings. as long as you keep to the 62C core temp over a sustained period then i dont see any harm in doing this


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> FACT: 62C is the stated max operating thermal for the 8350/8320
> OPINION: There is headroom with the 62C thermal. Running up 70C some of the time will have a disproportionate degradation effect on the CPU. This has been eluded to by AMD reps.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of using HWMonitor, I'm using AISuite to run a test at 5.0GHz. Around the 6th pass, I started getting overtemp warning that the CPU temp exceeded 65C. This is NOT core temp, but CPU Temp. I also asked this question on the ROG forum and was told the same thing by one of the Asus people.
> 
> So if this is the case, then the H100i is not capable of providing enough cooling to support 5.0GHz.
Click to expand...

What Gurdy said about changing your thermal threshold.^^^^

Yes, for 5GHz you really need a bespoke/semi-custom loop to not go over 62C. If you can live with 70c as your limit the 100i will work (you will only hit that when running a Prime95 (or the like) so it's a judgment call.
I am sure there are a couple exceptions i'm sure , but in general the voltage needed at 5GHz for the mass majority will dictate a custom loop.
......this isn't helping is it?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> The following processor(s) have been authorized for return to AMD
> against the RMA number specified above. Please note that we cannot
> process any parts other than those marked as approved in this RMA
> confirmation email.


Thanks AMD.

Although I may spend a bit on shipping, and it will take longer, I feel better about not just exchanging this CPU back at the Point of Purchase, so some other poor sap ends up with it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks AMD.
> Although I may spend a bit on shipping, and it will take longer, I feel better about not just exchanging this CPU back at the Point of Purchase, so some other poor sap ends up with it.


Fantastic....here's to praying to the CPU God that you get a great chip and you can overclock to your hearts content


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks AMD.
> Although I may spend a bit on shipping, and it will take longer, I feel better about not just exchanging this CPU back at the Point of Purchase, so some other poor sap ends up with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic....here's to praying to the CPU God that you get a great chip and you can overclock to your hearts content
Click to expand...

I say make a Newegg rep pull a ' 1229' Vishera for you









This is interesting regarding FX temps:

http://www.ekwb.com/news/232/19/AMD-FX-Processors-and-EK-TIM-Indigo-Xtreme-re-flow-issue/


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run my 8350 up to 5 ghz on 1.53 volts at load and the H-100 is still cooling it adequately. But I should mention ambient is about 60F and i have 140mm fans pushing /120's pulling. If you are only running normal loads it's fine at that voltage up to 5.25 ghz at least, that's as far as I have pushed it. VERY important to mount it squarely on the cpu though , and that can be tricky.


I'll look into getting another set of fans to pull, although I'm not sure that will be enough. But if you're telling me your H100 can do less than 65C with the parameters you provided, then I must have an issue here that needs to be dealt with.

To your point about the mount, I'll look at that again when I can have some good uninterrupted time. I do not care for the mounting solution. There's too much variability in the way this part is installed.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Fantastic....here's to praying to the CPU God that you get a great chip and you can overclock to your hearts content


Agreed. It takes the fun out of it, when a Module just dies over a certain frequency.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What Gurdy said about changing your thermal threshold.^^^^
> Yes, for 5GHz you really need a bespoke/semi-custom loop to not go over 62C. If you can live with 70c as your limit the 100i will work (you will only hit that when running a Prime95 (or the like) so it's a judgment call.
> I am sure there are a couple exceptions i'm sure , but in general the voltage needed at 5GHz for the mass majority will dictate a custom loop.
> ......this isn't helping is it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You can change the warning threshold lol. Mine did the same and i changed the threshold to 70 so i dont get any warnings. as long as you keep to the 62C core temp over a sustained period then i dont see any harm in doing this


My biggest problem right now is frustration in understanding which sensor reading to look at because the labels given to some of them are used inconsistently, especially for CPU. For the longest time, I was told that the CoreTemp program provided a number that should be used for guidance. If I use the CorsairLink2 software that came with the H100i, it uses the same sensor reading as CoreTemp. They call it AMD CPU Temp. And HWMonitor calls it Package temp.

Both AISuite and HWmonitor have something called CPU for temp. This is consistent at least. So if this is the number we want to keep at 62C or 65C, or 70C, that helps me at least understand what to work with.

So yes, answering the questions helps me. I've been around long enough to understand Caveat Emptor, and to not expect something that cost $100 to do the same job as something that costs $300.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> My biggest problem right now is frustration in understanding which sensor reading to look at because the labels given to some of them are used inconsistently, especially for CPU. For the longest time, I was told that the CoreTemp program provided a number that should be used for guidance. If I use the CorsairLink2 software that came with the H100i, it uses the same sensor reading as CoreTemp. They call it AMD CPU Temp. And HWMonitor calls it Package temp.
> Both AISuite and HWmonitor have something called CPU for temp. This is consistent at least. So if this is the number we want to keep at 62C or 65C, or 70C, that helps me at least understand what to work with.
> So yes, answering the questions helps me. I've been around long enough to understand Caveat Emptor, and to not expect something that cost $100 to do the same job as something that costs $300.


Aisuite and HWmonitor CPU temps are your Socket temps & will generally hit 70oC at a core temp of 62oC depending what cooling you have

HWmonitor Package temp and Coretemp readings are your Core temps. This is the one to keep at 62oC and under.

Im not sure what the corsair link temp is though but looks to be 1 degree of your coretemp

Though in Red's post he ssays this

FACT: 62C is the stated max operating thermal for the 8350/8320

OPINION: There is headroom with the 62C thermal. Running up 70C some of the time will not have a disproportionate degradation effect on the CPU. This has been eluded to by AMD reps.

So take that as you wish at least we all agree on the 62C thermal with a little headroom


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I disabled my third module and so far I have deceased the voltage some and jumped 340mhz and it seems to be stable in prime95. I guess the third module seems to be a problem. I can get it 300mhz over stock turbo but it requires stupid voltage and will not play nice over 4.4ghz. I'm at 4.75ghz on the first 2 modules. Going to try 5ghz when I get home. I guess I will save two profiles in my bios, one 3 module at 4410 and one 2 module at 4750+ and switch between them based on what I plan on doing with my computer at any time.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aisuite and HWmonitor CPU temps are your Socket temps & will generally hit 70oC at a core temp of 62oC depending what cooling you have
> HWmonitor Package temp and Coretemp readings are your Core temps. This is the one to keep at 62oC and under.
> Im not sure what the corsair link temp is though but looks to be 1 degree of your coretemp
> Though in Red's post he ssays this
> FACT: 62C is the stated max operating thermal for the 8350/8320
> OPINION: There is headroom with the 62C thermal. Running up 70C some of the time will not have a disproportionate degradation effect on the CPU. This has been eluded to by AMD reps.
> So take that as you wish at least we all agree on the 62C thermal with a little headroom


And to your point, the CoreTemp value is not appearing to be an issue for me. So I'm not focused on that sensor value going beyond 62C right now.

The AISUITE CPU temp sensor value has a "danger Will Robinson!" alarm set at 65C. I see I can move the slider over beyond 65C under Probe II. If I move the slider to 70C, does it help and do the job we want here? I know you said that's what you did, 70C, right?


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I believe CPUTIN= CPU Socket
> SYSTIN= NB


does it make sense that these temps are nearly identical though? even under load they both approach 75 and the NB had no change whatsoever after applying AS5 to it to replace the crunchy crap that was there


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> And to your point, the CoreTemp value is not appearing to be an issue for me. So I'm not focused on that sensor value going beyond 62C right now.
> The AISUITE CPU temp sensor value has a "danger Will Robinson!" alarm set at 65C. I see I can move the slider over beyond 65C under Probe II. If I move the slider to 70C, does it help and do the job we want here? I know you said that's what you did, 70C, right?


Yes i figured a max socket temp of 70 was the way to go for me. I was fed up of getting warnings for the socket temp. I figured i only hit this max temp when stressing a maximum OC i can go to only so it isnt a 24/7 temp for me anyhow.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I believe CPUTIN= CPU Socket
> SYSTIN= NB
> 
> 
> 
> does it make sense that these temps are nearly identical though? even under load they both approach 75 and the NB had no change whatsoever after applying AS5 to it to replace the crunchy crap that was there
Click to expand...

Actually it's very possible that they could be very close to each other. Try this: plug in a small fan and hold it on the NB and then behind the socket and see it the temps drop accordingly.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've run my 8350 up to 5 ghz on 1.53 volts at load and the H-100 is still cooling it adequately. But I should mention ambient is about 60F and i have 140mm fans pushing /120's pulling. If you are only running normal loads it's fine at that voltage up to 5.25 ghz at least, that's as far as I have pushed it. VERY important to mount it squarely on the cpu though , and that can be tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into getting another set of fans to pull, although I'm not sure that will be enough. But if you're telling me your H100 can do less than 65C with the parameters you provided, then I must have an issue here that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> To your point about the mount, I'll look at that again when I can have some good uninterrupted time. I do not care for the mounting solution. There's too much variability in the way this part is installed.
Click to expand...

Sigh.... *Stop looking at CPU temp.*

The only temp that matters, in your case, is the 8350 "Package Temp". That should be the Core temp of your CPU. That value should not pass 62C.

CPU temp is a sensor in the socket. You can ignore it. Raise the value enough so it doesn't complain until Package Temp is 62C.


----------



## Terrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh.... *Stop looking at CPU temp.*
> The only temp that matters, in your case, is the 8350 "Package Temp". That should be the Core temp of your CPU. That value should not pass 62C.
> CPU temp is a sensor in the socket. You can ignore it. Raise the value enough so it doesn't complain until Package Temp is 62C.


Is there proof of this anywhere?

Just wondering because the thermal protection doesn't kick in till 100c.

And my 8320 has seen sustained temps well north of 80C with no apparent ill affects.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks AMD.
> Although I may spend a bit on shipping, and it will take longer, I feel better about not just exchanging this CPU back at the Point of Purchase, so some other poor sap ends up with it.


Poor sap like me


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Poor sap like me


Exactly what came to mind actually.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh.... *Stop looking at CPU temp.*
> The only temp that matters, in your case, is the 8350 "Package Temp". That should be the Core temp of your CPU. That value should not pass 62C.
> CPU temp is a sensor in the socket. You can ignore it. Raise the value enough so it doesn't complain until Package Temp is 62C.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there proof of this anywhere?
> 
> Just wondering because the thermal protection doesn't kick in till 100c.
> 
> And my 8320 has seen sustained temps well north of 80C with no apparent ill affects.
Click to expand...

Correction: "Shouldn't"









Don't worry, I run hot too. Same with my Ph II. I won't recommend to someone else to do the same though, I accepted the risks of doing things this way, and it's up to them to do that same if they want to.


----------



## Terrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Correction: "Shouldn't"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I run hot too. Same with my Ph II. I won't recommend to someone else to do the same though, I accepted the risks of doing things this way, and it's up to them to do that same if they want to.


Always have, always will. Push it to the limit! I've never fried a CPU from overclocking (or overheating) but maybe I've just had good luck.

Too bad I didn't transfer that luck to my CPU selection - My 8320 basically refuses to overclock at all and have prime95 not get errors. Seems like most on this thread had way better luck in that respect.


----------



## sdlvx

http://www.ekwb.com/news/232/19/AMD-FX-Processors-and-EK-TIM-Indigo-Xtreme-re-flow-issue/

Is it just me or does this scream "delid me" It makes it sound like IHS is extremely bad at transferring heat.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrh*
> 
> Always have, always will. Push it to the limit! I've never fried a CPU from overclocking (or overheating) but maybe I've just had good luck.
> Too bad I didn't transfer that luck to my CPU selection - My 8320 basically refuses to overclock at all and have prime95 not get errors. Seems like most on this thread had way better luck in that respect.


Neither have I. I ran my 920 at 90c under full load and rendered in Blender non stop. Also ran it at 1.5v+ the entire time. Never a problem. Same with my Opteron 165 at 1.6v+


----------



## madbrain

I finally got my FX-8350 stable OC at 4.66 GHz, 10 hours on Prime 95.
I'm stopping it there because package temp peaked at 63°C which is higher than it should be.

My successful settings are 233 x 20 clock . NB and HT both at 2330 . Memory at 1864 (8x233) . The CPU NB was 1.25V, CPU voltage 1.4125V , LLC on high. I'm on air, running NH-D14 .
I will hold off putting this in the table just yet because the CPU temp is too high, especially for summer time.

For those running a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 with BIOS F9, here are the full BIOS settings :

CPU clock ratio 20 4660
Northbridge freq x10 2330
CPB Disabled
CPU host control Manual
CPU frequency 233
PCIE clock 100

HT link width auto
HT link frequency x10 2330
DRAM EOCP profile1
set memory clock Manual
memory clock x8 1864

voltage auto
CPU PLL normal 2.5V
DRAM voltage 1.53V
DDR VTT normal 0.75V
NB voltage normal 1.10V
HT Link voltage control 1.25V
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control 1.85V
CPU NB VID +0.075V 1.25V
CPU voltage +0.075V 1.4125V

Load Line Calibration High

BIOS boot OK
Windows boot OK
IBT OK

max temp 63°C

Prime 95 10 hours OK

Sadly, I just lowered CPU vcore one notch to 1.3875V, and prime95 failed immediately. So this might be the minimum vcore required for the CPU. Not sure how I'm going to be able to lower the temps.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I did prime for an hour at stock for you with the same NH-D14 NOt sure why someone would do prime at stock for over 21hours lol. Each to their own i suppose.
> I seemed to peak with the temps at 43 on socket 29 on the core, they actually went down a few degrees instead of raising. I cannot see the temps raising too much over your 21 hours lol certainly not to your temps anyhow.


Thanks for posting this. I notice that your CPU vcore is only 1.23V in that pic. That is well below stock settings which is 1.3375V minimum and I think it rises to close to 1.40V under Prime95, even at stock .
The lower voltage would explain your much lower temp.
Do you have any kind of power saving features enabled in your BIOS ? C1, APM, C6, CnQ, etc ? I am testing my OC without any of these.
Also, I'm running Windows on the "high performance" power profile.

As for running Prime 21 hours, my experience was that it did rise higher over the long run. package temp was maybe 42°C in the first hour, but after 21 hours the peak was 45°C. My ambient temp is about 22 - 23°C, so I don't think it's very likely I could ever achieve your 29°C package temp under Prime95.

There are other things that could explain my higher temp, I have multiple GPUs, one additional PCIe SATA card (8 ports on the mobo not enough for me).
I have 4x8GB RAM which will stress the chip memory controller more with Prime95. That can raise temp. Due to the GA-990FX-UD3 mobo design, two of the CPU sticks are right under the NH-D14 .

My HAF XM case has two optical drives, two SSD (in RAID), two HD (in RAID also). Though I don't think the drives put much heat.
The case is maxed out on fans also (added a 200 mm side fan).


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nor me. Granted i said i peak at 40oC at full load when i meant gaming lol.


Oh OK, well, I don't do games, so that's not going to mean much to me.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i am im just sat here browsing and waiting for prime to hit the 2 hour mark for madbrain LOL
> He always try to prove people wrong whenever he thinks they are lying xD im just hitting back with screenshot proof lol. I know its sad but thats how he made me feel sadly.


Well I hit the 10 hour mark at 4.66 GHz, didn't take screenshot though. Temp was too high for my taste.

The only thing I'm saying is people shouldn't ignore the results of prime95. I'm not sure what any screenshot can do for or against this argument.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Actually you are running hot lol and my pic is from 4.5ghz and not stock 40oc on the core. If you read the posts prior to mine on what you commented you will see we were talking about 4.5ghz too, though i did mean gaming and not full load. It was an error on my part
> sort yer own bloody cooling out!!!
> my stock run will come shortly just to prove you wrong like you try to do everyone else.


Thanks for posting this. Actually I was reading the wrong mobo sensor, the socket temp is not 56C, that was the NB temp. HWmonitor does not do as good of a job on the Gigabyte mobo unfortunately.
It just says "TMPIN0, TMPIN1, TMPIN2" for the motherboard sensors. Not CPU and mainboard like on yours.

Your package temp is 40°C at peak while mine was 45°C. That's a meaningful but not huge difference.
If I run Prime95 just an hour or so I will not hit 45°C, that was only the peak after the overnight run. Maybe other factors can explain the differences.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes i figured a max socket temp of 70 was the way to go for me. I was fed up of getting warnings for the socket temp. I figured i only hit this max temp when stressing a maximum OC i can go to only so it isnt a 24/7 temp for me anyhow.


Got it. One thing about this topic is that the 65C temp is something that comes from Asus since it's their software. I'm not sure if that number applies specifically to Vishera or if it's some sort of generic number that Asus uses for FX or...

Deciding what to run at for max load appears to be somewhat discretionary if you can run the system stable, but there may be accelerated wear-out induced by pushing the chip too hard if the temps are higher than a specified level. If you use AMD's Overdrive program to monitor CPU temp, you get no yellow or red lights come on when running, at least up to 67C that I saw when I did my last stress run.

This is a new experience for me because I can run a system and potentially keep it stable for extended runs, but because the temps are so high runs the risk of damaging the CPU. Previously I couldn't keep the system stable in the "red zone" with my 965 and prior air cooling setup. It would fall over before it ever got to any sort of thermal issue.


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh.... *Stop looking at CPU temp.*
> The only temp that matters, in your case, is the 8350 "Package Temp". That should be the Core temp of your CPU. That value should not pass 62C.
> CPU temp is a sensor in the socket. You can ignore it. Raise the value enough so it doesn't complain until Package Temp is 62C.


Okay.

I was only asking for a plausible explanation for what to look for and why. The idea that AISuite looked at a different sensor is odd to me for sure. I don't know where this stuff is written down, which is why a community based discussion is helpful.

So thank you.

I will now get on with the task of profiling this system.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

count me in please! http://valid.canardpc.com/2605545


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Actually it's very possible that they could be very close to each other. Try this: plug in a small fan and hold it on the NB and then behind the socket and see it the temps drop accordingly.


doing this while the machine was idle didn't affect either temp even a single degree... i used the fan from the stock HS, moves a lot of air, and held it right over the NB for a minute, right over the power phases for a minute and right at the cpu to attempt to cool the socket and nothing... ill work on the backside in a few


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Actually it's very possible that they could be very close to each other. Try this: plug in a small fan and hold it on the NB and then behind the socket and see it the temps drop accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> doing this while the machine was idle didn't affect either temp even a single degree... i used the fan from the stock HS, moves a lot of air, and held it right over the NB for a minute, right over the power phases for a minute and right at the cpu to attempt to cool the socket and nothing... ill work on the backside in a few
Click to expand...

In that case I would DL Sandra Lite and see if you can cross reference those mystery temps with any readings there.

http://www.sisoftware.net/
(Under Mainboard in hardware)


If nothing there, and nothing feels hot on your board, The official answer is don't worry about those readings. They may be false readings or sensors that are not measuring anything useful.

I will see if I can find the software I have that produces a VRM temp. I can't remember it offhand


----------



## charly261982

Hi, I'm Carlos from Argentina, I am in possession of a amd fx 8350, I have it at speed stock, is accompanied by a mother Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 1.0. But I have a problem with turbo core as malfunctions, rather than putting it at 4200 to 4127 Mghz Mghz puts on full load, and neither does the 4200 mhz since no turbo core enabled, the multiplier for some reason instead of staying in 20 x in 20.5x, even though in the bios setee at 21x, so if note is that if I disable the APM (Application magnament power) from the processor bios if you work at the right speed, or to 4000 GHz, but the turbo core still does not work like I was disabled from the BIOS. I wonder if someone with the same motherboard and processor has the same problem as me. So far from Gigabyte not able to give me an accurate response.
Pd. I must say that you had a fx 8150 and with that the core turbo working properly
From already thank you very much.
Sorry for my English.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh.... *Stop looking at CPU temp.*
> The only temp that matters, in your case, is the 8350 "Package Temp". That should be the Core temp of your CPU. That value should not pass 62C.
> CPU temp is a sensor in the socket. You can ignore it. Raise the value enough so it doesn't complain until Package Temp is 62C.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> I was only asking for a plausible explanation for what to look for and why. The idea that AISuite looked at a different sensor is odd to me for sure. I don't know where this stuff is written down, which is why a community based discussion is helpful.
> 
> So thank you.
> 
> I will now get on with the task of profiling this system.
Click to expand...

Because the socket is something ASUS can control, and vendors love proprietary things, even for voltage names.

We had a few people post up responses from AMD regarding temps. 62C Core is their safety net. The CPU will power off at 90C, and the silicon will degrade at 92C.

Generally, there is "extra" instability past 55C for AMD CPUs, so that is the optimal temp to aim for when at all possible, followed by 62C to stay within what AMD says is safe.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> In that case I would DL Sandra Lite and see if you can cross reference those mystery temps with any readings there.
> http://www.sisoftware.net/
> (Under Mainboard in hardware)
> 
> If nothing there, and nothing feels hot on your board, The official answer is don't worry about those readings. They may be false readings or sensors that are not measuring anything useful.
> I will see if I can find the software I have that produces a VRM temp. I can't remember it offhand


so i think it IS in fact the socket, when i take the back case off and put the FX stock Fan over the back socket plate it drops 8-10*C from 78 to 68-70 ...

one thing i noticed is that when i was equipping my water cooling loop, the back plate had a sheet of plastic in between it and the MoBo .... is it supposed to have this??? i didn't see anywhere where the back plate would interfere with circuitry so i didn't see the need for it but left it on there just incase, now i'm wondering if it is acting as an insulator and trapping heat... any thoughts??? I would be willing to put money that for some reason the socket temp approaching 80 is shutting the computer down and I need a way to cool it off, a fan however really isn't that solution as it requires my back panel to be off lmao


----------



## Covert_Death

so far i'm completely stable @ 5.0Ghz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2605619

but again that is with the back cover over and a fan on the socket lmao... not overly practical but prime has been up for a while now and all temps are stable and no core drop outs in prime yet.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We had a few people post up responses from AMD regarding temps. 62C Core is their safety net. The CPU will power off at 90C, and the silicon will degrade at 92C.


The silicon degrades at 105ºC and the thermal shutoff is at 97ºC.


----------



## sdlvx

Well, maximum temps probably don't matter. Earlier in this thread I linked to someone with a crazy high 3dmark11 physics score. Others (I believe Kyad) mentioned that AMD scales better when cold.

If we really have a max of 105c, I would imagine AMD is telling people to keep it cooler so performance is better. If people got online, cranked their OCs up so they were in the 80s, and then ran benchmarks, FX would look even worse than it does compared to Intel right now when comparing heat. Also, I realize the way AMD measures temp with their sensors is wonky, but I don't see sensors being so far off that 70c on sensors is 105c on die.

We should be trying to keep these chips as cold as possible anyways if they really do get better performance when cold.


----------



## Covert_Death

every electrical circuit operates better under cooler conditions.... heat = resistance / resistance = slower circuit times


----------



## Seronx

The sensors have an eight to ten degrees difference in comparison to the actual core temperature. The reason why AMD's CPUs have a low max temperature that is listed is because the chips are ripped from the server parts. The server parts require to be under a certain temperature to achieve an efficient TDP also you wouldn't expect liquid cooling/500+ g air cooling units on those parts.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr8sho*
> 
> From what I've learned solely within this thread, it is possible to achieve 4.8GHz with only having to manipulate Vcore. At least that's been my experience here.


I can get over 4.9 with just vcore alone. I find that nb, and vdda really don't do anything, maybe if your are doing some extreme oc'ing like ln2, or even phase change then it would come in handy. For conventional overclocking I see no need to touch them.


----------



## UncleBlitz

5.00ghz....IBT 20 runs stable...finaly 



200x25
LLC ultraHigh
CpuV=1.49375v
CPU/NB 2600 1.25v LLC high
Ram 1600 1.52v


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> The sensors have an eight to ten degrees difference in comparison to the actual core temperature. The reason why AMD's CPUs have a low max temperature that is listed is because the chips are ripped from the server parts. The server parts require to be under a certain temperature to achieve an efficient TDP also you wouldn't expect liquid cooling/500+ g air cooling units on those parts.


I thought it was because AMD uses a different fabrication process that is more sensitive to heat, but at the same time scales much better in sub-zero temps, as well as not being effected by cold bugs.
From what I know about the reason AMD uses a formula to calculate the temps, rather than a sensor, is that it is nearly 100% accurate to what the actual core temps are under full load.

Grats to UncleBlitz and Covert_Death on your overclocks.

__________________________________________________________________________

I finished my new thread on Piledriver Core failures, if anyone can contribute any information, thanks in advance.

Here's the Link


----------



## gr8sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> I can get over 4.9 with just vcore alone. I find that nb, and vdda really don't do anything, maybe if your are doing some extreme oc'ing like ln2, or even phase change then it would come in handy. For conventional overclocking I see no need to touch them.


Agree.

I did a 20 pass IBT 5.0GHz run and could make it to completion. But I don't like the high Vcore (1.525V) needed to make it happen.


----------



## Solders18

hey guys, got a question for you, i am trying to overclock my friends 8350 but when i go to stress it, the core temps shoot to 55 pretty much instantly. i have reseated the block multiple times and reapplied the thermal paste. under stock settings it will still reach 42

specs:
8350
CH V
H100


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I thought it was because AMD uses a different fabrication process that is more sensitive to heat, but at the same time scales much better in sub-zero temps, as well as not being effected by cold bugs.


GlobalFoundries & IBM SOI nodes are less sensitive to heat and emit less heat as well when compared to Intel's process. Going into cold bugs I believe that is a density issue rather than a process issue.

http://www.adapteva.com/white-papers/ten-myths-debunked-by-the-epiphany-iv-64-core-accelerator-chip/
^--28-nm GloFo.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> hey guys, got a question for you, i am trying to overclock my friends 8350 but when i go to stress it, the core temps shoot to 55 pretty much instantly. i have reseated the block multiple times and reapplied the thermal paste. under stock settings it will still reach 42
> specs:
> 8350
> CH V
> H100


Well, at least I'm not alone...

My 8350 core temp goes to 42°C quickly with stock settings & voltages. 45°C after 21 hours of prime95.
I'm not on water though, I'm on air with Noctua NH-D14. Different motherboard also - GA-990FXA-UD3 .

Only thing that will drop the temp for me is lower vcore voltage, but my chip seems very stubborn about wanting high voltages ... It certainly won't be a stable OC by undervolting.I didn't try to undervolt with the stock clock.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> hey guys, got a question for you, i am trying to overclock my friends 8350 but when i go to stress it, the core temps shoot to 55 pretty much instantly. i have reseated the block multiple times and reapplied the thermal paste. under stock settings it will still reach 42
> specs:
> 8350
> CH V
> H100


What are you doing for an overclock that you are reaching 55C?

The best way I found to seat those H100's was to adjust the seating while running a stress test (with the case on it's side) With the thumb screws kinda loose, you can apply pressure to the cooling block, to see where the lowest temps sit, and then tighten it down. (not too tight though, just snug)

If it's not a cooler seating issue, I'm at a loss as to what's making those temps at stock.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> hey guys, got a question for you, i am trying to overclock my friends 8350 but when i go to stress it, the core temps shoot to 55 pretty much instantly. i have reseated the block multiple times and reapplied the thermal paste. under stock settings it will still reach 42
> specs:
> 8350
> CH V
> H100
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing for an overclock that you are reaching 55C?
> 
> The best way I found to seat those H100's was to adjust the seating while running a stress test (with the case on it's side) With the thumb screws kinda loose, you can apply pressure to the cooling block, to see where the lowest temps sit, and then tighten it down. (not too tight though, just snug)
> 
> If it's not a cooler seating issue, I'm at a loss as to what's making those temps at stock.
Click to expand...

i am pretty sure its not a seating issue, he did it first then i reseated it with no change. i tried [email protected] with ultra LLC and it just shot up


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i am pretty sure its not a seating issue, he did it first then i reseated it with no change. i tried [email protected] with ultra LLC and it just shot up


well, if it doesn't go over 55C after running a bit, that should be ok. maybe just a temp bug. otherwise, I'd try that seating method. even if the thumb screws are loose, you can get full seating by just pushing down on it a bit. that block is just so akward to seat.


----------



## Solders18

Well it was 55 when i last tested it. before when i first found the issue i was being more aggressive with the OC and it was hitting 65 pretty much instantly


----------



## cssorkinman

Wow that's too hot and I don't know why its that way either.
Maybe try it without LLC with a load voltage after droop target of 1.46 for 4.8 ghz.. I get no where near that warm even at 1.53 volts loaded @ 5 ghz.


----------



## trivium nate

jut ordered this board n cpu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131874

and

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284

should be here friday


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wow that's too hot and I don't know why its that way either.
> Maybe try it without LLC with a load voltage after droop target of 1.46 for 4.8 ghz.. I get no where near that warm even at 1.53 volts loaded @ 5 ghz.


I agree its way too hot. it was cooling just fine with a 1090t. i made sure the pump was running, fans turning, and radiator radiating


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I agree its way too hot. it was cooling just fine with a 1090t. i made sure the pump was running, fans turning, and radiator radiating


lol i have to ask, how did you make sure your radiator was radiating??? did you just feel for warmth lol??? anywho those temps are too high, what TIM are you using?

at the same time you can't really compare to a 1090t though to be honest with you, completely different chips and run much hotter


----------



## Solders18

well it was overclocked to 4.2 so it was still running toasty. i realize they aren't the same but just supplying a little history to help try and solve this. the only thing i can think of is if somehow the pump got clogged and its not flowing. but that would be a long shot.


----------



## laurie

I have a couple of questions.
Firstly my last 4 cores fail Prime95 without a single pass. This is at just 4.5. Would raising the voltage help? I'm on stock.

Secondly; with the heat these 8 core chips produce surely the stock cooler is insufficient even at stock settings. Not so much a question I suppose.


----------



## Terrh

I haven't been able to find a cooler that works better than the OEM one and will fit in my (very small) case.

Anyone know of any low profile heatsinks that aren't a billion dollars, and actually outperform the OEM one?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrh*
> 
> I haven't been able to find a cooler that works better than the OEM one and will fit in my (very small) case.
> 
> Anyone know of any low profile heatsinks that aren't a billion dollars, and actually outperform the OEM one?


Depends. What case? The stock AMD coolers are actually very very good, all things considered, unlike those little i3 coolers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> Firstly my last 4 cores fail Prime95 without a single pass. This is at just 4.5. Would raising the voltage help? I'm on stock.
> 
> Secondly; with the heat these 8 core chips produce surely the stock cooler is insufficient even at stock settings. Not so much a question I suppose.


What make so much heat is the mass amount of voltage. 4Ghz at 1.35v does not make anywhere near the heat 5Ghz at 1.525v does.

At stock, the CPUs are rated to put out, _at most_, 125w of heat (125w TDP). One reason a CPU would be forced to be an 8320 instead of an 8350 is that at 8350 speeds, it puts out too much heat, so they bring it down to 8320 speeds and label it that instead.

The stock coolers are designed to handle that amount of heat (125w TDP), and keep it under 62C. If you overclock and over volt, all bets are off.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrh*
> 
> I haven't been able to find a cooler that works better than the OEM one and will fit in my (very small) case.
> Anyone know of any low profile heatsinks that aren't a billion dollars, and actually outperform the OEM one?


I thin prolimatech and Scythe have something to offer, (And RIP Scythe USA T_T )


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> Firstly my last 4 cores fail Prime95 without a single pass. This is at just 4.5. Would raising the voltage help? I'm on stock.
> Secondly; with the heat these 8 core chips produce surely the stock cooler is insufficient even at stock settings. Not so much a question I suppose.


Yes you definitely have to raise CPU voltage for prime 95. Raising CPU/NB may help too if you are running fast RAM.


----------



## charly261982

Hi, I'm Carlos from Argentina, I am in possession of a amd fx 8350, I have it at speed stock, is accompanied by a mother Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 1.0. But I have a problem with turbo core as malfunctions, rather than putting it at 4200 to 4127 Mghz Mghz puts on full load, and neither does the 4200 mhz since no turbo core enabled, the multiplier for some reason instead of staying in 20 x in 20.5x, even though in the bios setee at 21x, so if note is that if I disable the APM (Application magnament power) from the processor bios if you work at the right speed, or to 4000 GHz, but the turbo core still does not work like I was disabled from the BIOS. I wonder if someone with the same motherboard and processor has the same problem as me. So far from Gigabyte not able to give me an accurate response.
Pd. I must say that you had a fx 8150 and with that the core turbo working properly
From already thank you very much.
Sorry for my English.


----------



## Tarnix

Waaaa. That's a lot of posts in 24h. Head hurts too much to read it all.
@ gertruude: as far as load testing, my every day use just works. Cryengine-based games, Folding, lot of on/off load. if it can't pass that I need to fix. if nothing bleeps up, all good. I only do folding last, because bad results will be bad. but if one's not folding, 100% stable/correct output isn't vital.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Waaaa. That's a lot of posts in 24h. Head hurts too much to read it all.
> @ gertruude: as far as load testing, my every day use just works. Cryengine-based games, Folding, lot of on/off load. if it can't pass that I need to fix. if nothing bleeps up, all good. I only do folding last, because bad results will be bad. but if one's not folding, 100% stable/correct output isn't vital.


Yeah thats how i work it out lol. I do initial stress tests first but not as much as some of the others do with over 24 hours of stressing.

To me its a pointless way of doing things if you are just gaming etc but i guess if they are folding for days on end then they need to be sure its a true 100%stable clock for them.

How would one proclaim its 24/7 stable with prime for example when lets say for example 2, 3 or 4 days down the line of stressing it throws up an error? Would you then say its not stable and increase the voltage and start again? Just seems like it could be an endless cycle of stressing

Or after 24 hours if no errors are found proclaim that as 24/7 stable when clearly its only 24 hours and not over 7 days lol

The discussion about it could go on forever lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hey kinda off topic, but since I have almost the same CPU as you guys just minus two cores, I wanna ask a favor. I was wanting to compare my 660ti to a 7950 and a 7870 to get an accurate benchmark with current drivers of where the 660ti lays as far as performance. To the benefit of everyone on OCN.

We can swap benchmarks then create a thread. My goal is to dispel any misinformation regarding these cards and who is better than what. Any takers? please be an objective person as well.


----------



## bios_R_us

I believe that this was discussed a bit earlier but couldn't find it to quote - it's the relation between Prime95 fails and CPU-NB voltages. I've found something rather similar, and that my fails were related to the CPU-NB. I've seen cores failing at settings that should have been stable, unless the chip was a real dud. Like 4.4 GHz and 1.425v - for a 3850 that's just 0.2 GHz above turbo speed with a noticeable increase in vcore. This MAY also be why some people were failing Prime at "stock".

I've had my RAM at their XMP rating, which was 2133 MHz and CL11, everything set according to the XMP profile and the voltage a bit higher just for safety (1.625 instead of 1.6). With these settings my cores would throw errors in Prime more or less often. Then I remembered what I had noticed on my Phenom II... whenever Prime threw errors on me as opposed to BSODs or instant reboots, it was either my RAM or my CPU-NB OC failing me (I'm not saying that as a rule, I'm just saying that's how my Phenom II used to work).
So, considering this, I thought that the RAM at it's desired speed and latency was pushing the CPU-NB too much for the stock voltage, considering that PD chips suppord memory up to 1866 and not 2133, I just dialed down the RAM to 1866 CL-9. Same settings that were previously failing my PRime95 tests were now stable (up to almost 10h in P95).

Maybe this is the case with other people, maybe it's not, but lowering the RAM speed/latency or upping the CPU-NB voltage may increase your stability in P95 according to my findings.

Also, many RAM modules state 1.35 memory controller voltage somewhere in their XMP profile description, from what I've seen.

Hope the info helps. So far my new 8350 is running Prime (not sure if it will stay stable though) at 4.4 GHz and stock voltages (1.375v) - Medium LLC - volts are up to 1.408 during load. Temps are getting a bit high (reached 62 on the core and 74 max on the socket) so this is definitely as high as I'll go for now...


----------



## Tarnix

Do I need to overclock it to be part of the club? I just installed mine!


Me and Mezmenir are wafer bro's X'D



No overclock yet.
Anything else I need to be in? :3


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Do I need to overclock it to be part of the club? I just installed mine!
> 
> Me and Mezmenir are wafer bro's X'D
> 
> No overclock yet.
> Anything else I need to be in? :3


No overclock required. Although I'm not sure if the Thread Starter Raven is still operating this thread in order to add you.

You may also be interested, in joining This Thread. It's the data collection thread.

Also, was your CPU box already opened? It looks like you have the peeled edges as well on your CPU.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> No overclock required. Although I'm not sure if the Thread Starter Raven is still operating this thread in order to add you.
> 
> You may also be interested, in joining This Thread. It's the data collection thread.
> 
> *Also, was your CPU box already opened? It looks like you have the peeled edges as well on your CPU.*


Naaah. it's reflexions. all perfect. the box was fresh new, all sealed up

Just for the *LULZ* factor. (I know the sensor is wrong)


----------



## charly261982

Hi, I'm Carlos from Argentina, I am in possession of a amd fx 8350, I have it at speed stock, is accompanied by a mother Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 1.0. But I have a problem with turbo core as malfunctions, rather than putting it at 4200 to 4127 Mghz Mghz puts on full load, and neither does the 4200 mhz since no turbo core enabled, the multiplier for some reason instead of staying in 20 x in 20.5x, even though in the bios setee at 21x, so if note is that if I disable the APM (Application magnament power) from the processor bios if you work at the right speed, or to 4000 GHz, but the turbo core still does not work like I was disabled from the BIOS. I wonder if someone with the same motherboard and processor has the same problem as me. So far from Gigabyte not able to give me an accurate response.
Pd. I must say that you had a fx 8150 and with that the core turbo working properly
From already thank you very much.
Sorry for my English.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> Hi, I'm Carlos from Argentina, I am in possession of a amd fx 8350, I have it at speed stock, is accompanied by a mother Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 1.0. But I have a problem with turbo core as malfunctions, rather than putting it at 4200 to 4127 Mghz Mghz puts on full load, and neither does the 4200 mhz since no turbo core enabled, the multiplier for some reason instead of staying in 20 x in 20.5x, even though in the bios setee at 21x, so if note is that if I disable the APM (Application magnament power) from the processor bios if you work at the right speed, or to 4000 GHz, but the turbo core still does not work like I was disabled from the BIOS. I wonder if someone with the same motherboard and processor has the same problem as me. So far from Gigabyte not able to give me an accurate response.
> Pd. I must say that you had a fx 8150 and with that the core turbo working properly
> From already thank you very much.
> Sorry for my English.


Hi Carlos,

It's difficult to understand what you are asking. Is your CPU Turbo Mode not working? I see that you say it has a malfunction, but then you continue to say that it is disabled.

Before going into it too much, I will ask if you have the most up to date BIOS for that Gigabyte Motherboard. It needs to have the F9 BIOS for Piledriver.

Here is how the Turbo Mode works as well.
No Turbo - 4.0Ghz
Turbo (Phase 1) - 4.1Ghz - 8 Cores, only if it has thermal headroom
Turbo (Phase 2) - 4.2Ghz - 4 cores, only if it has thermal headroom

So if your CPU is running too hot, it will not activate Turbo at all.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Do I need to overclock it to be part of the club? I just installed mine!
> 
> 
> Me and Mezmenir are wafer bro's X'D
> 
> 
> 
> No overclock yet.
> Anything else I need to be in? :3


You're here, you own one, you're in the club.

Raven's gone, so there's no real formal "joining". We really should get someone to take over the thread and make it into an actual "owners club" rather then a "83** overclock club".


----------



## Solders18

I nominate Kyad!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> Hi, I'm Carlos from Argentina, I am in possession of a amd fx 8350, I have it at speed stock, is accompanied by a mother Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 1.0. But I have a problem with turbo core as malfunctions, rather than putting it at 4200 to 4127 Mghz Mghz puts on full load, and neither does the 4200 mhz since no turbo core enabled, the multiplier for some reason instead of staying in 20 x in 20.5x, even though in the bios setee at 21x, so if note is that if I disable the APM (Application magnament power) from the processor bios if you work at the right speed, or to 4000 GHz, but the turbo core still does not work like I was disabled from the BIOS. I wonder if someone with the same motherboard and processor has the same problem as me. So far from Gigabyte not able to give me an accurate response.
> Pd. I must say that you had a fx 8150 and with that the core turbo working properly
> From already thank you very much.
> Sorry for my English.


Hey Carlos.

I have the same-ish (rev1.2) board and same CPU. Turbo core worked just fine for me, but I *did* notice that if I have the Bus Speed set to Auto, it will boot up at 201.5 or something like that, so the CPU clock speed will be 4030 instead of 4000. If I manually set the Bus Speed to 200 it's all fine.
Perhaps under load, your Bus Speed goes down below 200 and that's why you get the lower frequency. Try setting the stuff manually in BIOS. Multiplier to 20, Turbo multiplier to 21, Bus Speed to 200. That's my best guess...


----------



## charly261982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hi Carlos,
> It's difficult to understand what you are asking. Is your CPU Turbo Mode not working? I see that you say it has a malfunction, but then you continue to say that it is disabled.
> Before going into it too much, I will ask if you have the most up to date BIOS for that Gigabyte Motherboard. It needs to have the F9 BIOS for Piledriver.
> Here is how the Turbo Mode works as well.
> No Turbo - 4.0Ghz
> Turbo (Phase 1) - 4.1Ghz only if it has thermal headroom
> Turbo (Phase 2) - 4.2Ghz only using 4 cores, if it has thermal headroom
> So if your CPU is running too hot, it will not activate Turbo at all.


well, I have installed the last version of bios, this is the F9.
The turbo core is enabled and works only up to 4100 MHz, because the multiplier x20.5 Sets only instead of x21, so it never gets to the 4200 mhz. Since the BIOS is configured everything correctly, and enable turbo core auto (4200mghz) c6 enable support enable c1e support, auto mode apm. the temperature is ok never pass the 46 degrees in full load and core temperature never gets the 38 (I have a noctua nh-c14), so rule out overheating. When I do not work a single core reaches Mghz 4200, taking as section amd overdrive voltage set the turbo core on x21, but logically loses restart settings and returns to x21.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey Carlos.
> I have the same-ish (rev1.2) board and same CPU. Turbo core worked just fine for me, but I *did* notice that if I have the Bus Speed set to Auto, it will boot up at 201.5 or something like that, so the CPU clock speed will be 4030 instead of 4000. If I manually set the Bus Speed to 200 it's all fine.
> Perhaps under load, your Bus Speed goes down below 200 and that's why you get the lower frequency. Try setting the stuff manually in BIOS. Multiplier to 20, Turbo multiplier to 21, Bus Speed to 200. That's my best guess...


Hello, I had the same problem with the CPU frequency, since the bus also set to 201.5, but I just corrected at the bios and now works properly, but the turbo core is going wrong, did not know he had two levels the turbo core in Vishera thought I had only one from 4000 to 4200. I'll keep trying, any other suggestions are very welcome.
PD when setting the bus on 200 achieves lower the temperature of the cpu full load in a couple of degrees


----------



## Jerm357

I just received my 8350 today and when I looked at the box I seen that the circle AMD seal on the side is broke. The big square AMD seal with the model and bar code that goes over the middle of the lid is still sealed, its just the green circle AMD seal that is broke. Its seems to be torn and not cut so you can not really tell unless you barely try and open the lid. The CPU came from TigerDirect and every thing else seem fine. The CPU in the window of the box looks new with no scratches or marks showing that a heat sink has been installed so I dont know.

Should I be worried or is this OK because the big middle seal is still good. I heard that the boxes are the same ones that AMD used for the 8150's so maybe they are opening some of the old boxes and replacing the CPU's/ Heatsinks with the new ones.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> I just received my 8350 today and when I looked at the box I seen that the circle AMD seal on the side is broke. The big square AMD seal with the model and bar code that goes over the middle of the lid is still sealed, its just the green circle AMD seal that is broke. Its seems to be torn and not cut so you can not really tell unless you barely try and open the lid. The CPU came from TigerDirect and every thing else seem fine. The CPU in the window of the box looks new with no scratches or marks showing that a heat sink has been installed so I dont know.
> Should I be worried or is this OK because the big middle seal is still good. I heard that the boxes are the same ones that AMD used for the 8150's so maybe they are opening some of the old boxes and replacing the CPU's/ Heatsinks with the new ones.


Hmm, seems to be a lot of these boxes arriving with broken stickers. Mine did as well and it appeared the CPU had left over thermal grease (which I managed to wipe off, probably stupid of me). I didn't take a chance either way and just RMA'd it. I purchased new and an unbroken seal will make sure it's new.

Out of curiosity, are you in a colder climate? The NCIX rep mentioned to me that a seal can break if it's cold and the case flexes, though I couldn't get my case to flex and it was really well packed when I received it.


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Hmm, seems to be a lot of these boxes arriving with broken stickers. Mine did as well and it appeared the CPU had left over thermal grease (which I managed to wipe off, probably stupid of me). I didn't take a chance either way and just RMA'd it. I purchased new and an unbroken seal will make sure it's new.
> Out of curiosity, are you in a colder climate? The NCIX rep mentioned to me that a seal can break if it's cold and the case flexes, though I couldn't get my case to flex and it was really well packed when I received it.


Yes, It was pretty cold around here when this thing was shipped.

When you got yours were both of the seals broke? The little green circle and the big white square one?


----------



## Darius Silver

Just the green one. But like I said, it looked used. In the end, I feel better about RMA'ing it. Had I not I would have a rotten gut feeling about the new/used thought for long time.


----------



## Terrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends. What case? The stock AMD coolers are actually very very good, all things considered, unlike those little i3 coolers.
> What make so much heat is the mass amount of voltage. 4Ghz at 1.35v does not make anywhere near the heat 5Ghz at 1.525v does.
> At stock, the CPUs are rated to put out, _at most_, 125w of heat (125w TDP). One reason a CPU would be forced to be an 8320 instead of an 8350 is that at 8350 speeds, it puts out too much heat, so they bring it down to 8320 speeds and label it that instead.
> The stock coolers are designed to handle that amount of heat (125w TDP), and keep it under 62C. If you overclock and over volt, all bets are off.


Cheiftec BL-01B. Maybe 4" (100mm) of space for a heatsink/fan.


----------



## Madmaximus

I am really frustrated with my FX 8350. I can't get it to overclock stable past 4.1 Ghz. My FX 4100 I replaced had no problem running at 3.8Ghz on stock cooling but the 8350 with water cooling will hit 50C CPU temp after running prime 95 for about 20 mins. All I did on the 4100 was change the CPU ratio and it was stable with all other settings at auto but the 8350 just will not work that way. I have been reading everything I can find on this site and others trying to get this thing stable past 4.1GHz but can't seem to find settings it likes can some one please help me overclock this beast or at least help me figure out if I have a bad CPU.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> I am really frustrated with my FX 8350. I can't get it to overclock stable past 4.1 Ghz. My FX 4100 I replaced had no problem running at 3.8Ghz on stock cooling but the 8350 with water cooling will hit 50C CPU temp after running prime 95 for about 20 mins. All I did on the 4100 was change the CPU ratio and it was stable with all other settings at auto but the 8350 just will not work that way. I have been reading everything I can find on this site and others trying to get this thing stable past 4.1GHz but can't seem to find settings it likes can some one please help me overclock this beast or at least help me figure out if I have a bad CPU.


You did try raising the vcore, right? And you know that the max temp is 62C Core, not 50C?


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Hmm, seems to be a lot of these boxes arriving with broken stickers. Mine did as well and it appeared the CPU had left over thermal grease (which I managed to wipe off, probably stupid of me). I didn't take a chance either way and just RMA'd it. I purchased new and an unbroken seal will make sure it's new.
> Out of curiosity, are you in a colder climate? The NCIX rep mentioned to me that a seal can break if it's cold and the case flexes, though I couldn't get my case to flex and it was really well packed when I received it.


Seems pretty unlikely the seal would break because of temperature to me.

FYI, I managed to open the box without even breaking the green seal at all ... Just sliding the cover up.
My CPU runs quite hot compared to everyone else on the forum. I have another week to return it to Fry's, which I may do to exchange it ...


----------



## Madmaximus

Yes raised the vcore to 4.125 still couldn't get it stable. Core 5 keeps dropping out.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> Yes raised the *vcore to 4.125* still couldn't get it stable. Core 5 keeps dropping out.


You mean 1.425v I hope.

Anyway, don't put too much weight behind one program, try IBT, OCCT, and AMD's Overdrive stresser.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> I am really frustrated with my FX 8350. I can't get it to overclock stable past 4.1 Ghz. My FX 4100 I replaced had no problem running at 3.8Ghz on stock cooling but the 8350 with water cooling will hit 50C CPU temp after running prime 95 for about 20 mins. All I did on the 4100 was change the CPU ratio and it was stable with all other settings at auto but the 8350 just will not work that way. I have been reading everything I can find on this site and others trying to get this thing stable past 4.1GHz but can't seem to find settings it likes can some one please help me overclock this beast or at least help me figure out if I have a bad CPU.


I looked at your entire component list, looks pretty good to me. That Asus motherboard with the dual PS2 is nice, I'm jealous, my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 only has a single one. Really messes up with the KVM. Had to buy PS/2 - USB adapters for the mouse, and not all worked with KVM ...

Unfortunately many FX-8350 do run hot. FYI mine peaks at 45C after 21 hours of Prime 95 on stock settings/voltages, using Noctua NH-D14. Not sure if that's useful info. If I OC to just 4.3,, it will jump to 55C.
When I OC at 4.66 it peaked at 63C for 10 hours yesterday

Actually tried to run it again for longer at 4.66 and it peaked at 67C before I went to bed . And then today when I looked it had rebooted, got a BSOD. Sigh. so not stable at 4.66 . And today it won't even last 5 minutes with the same settings I had that worked. I saved the BIOS profile... Very weird.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> I am really frustrated with my FX 8350. I can't get it to overclock stable past 4.1 Ghz. My FX 4100 I replaced had no problem running at 3.8Ghz on stock cooling but the 8350 with water cooling will hit 50C CPU temp after running prime 95 for about 20 mins. All I did on the 4100 was change the CPU ratio and it was stable with all other settings at auto but the 8350 just will not work that way. I have been reading everything I can find on this site and others trying to get this thing stable past 4.1GHz but can't seem to find settings it likes can some one please help me overclock this beast or at least help me figure out if I have a bad CPU.


What's most strange about that is that it will Turbo up to 4.1Ghz on all 8 cores at stock settings. (Providing there is enough thermal headroom)

So if you can't get a stable overclock of an extra 100Mhz that's no good.

Please post all your settings, and BIOS version.


----------



## Terrh

What (stable) speed should I be able to expect from my 8320?

Windows with everything stock in the bios never seems to push past 3700MHZ, even on one core. Overclocking I've had a stable system up to 4300mhz but prime95 never seems to work without crashing past 4000.


----------



## mmniac

Newly built FX-8320, Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3, Seasonic X-750, XFX 7970 GHz edition, 32GB G Skill, 256 GB OCZ Vertex 4

I could use some advice on a few BIOS settings / issues if someone with a Gigabyte MB feels like sharing some knowledge please send me a message.


----------



## Madmaximus

Bios version is 1605. Ai tweak menu settings
Overclock tuner manual
Oc tuner cancel
CPU ratio 20.5
Amd turbo core disabled
CPU bus freq 200
Pcie freq auto
Mem freq 1600 MHz
CPU NB freq auto
HT link auto
CPU spread spectrum auto
Pcie spread spectrum auto
Epu power saving mode disabled
CPU loadline disabled
CPU NB loadline disabled
CPU & NB voltage manual
CPU manual voltage 1.412500
CPU NB manual voltage auto
CPU Vdda voltage auto
Dram voltage 1.51250
NB voltage auto
NB HT voltage auto
NB 1.8v voltage auto
SB voltage auto

Advance tab
CPU config all settings set to disable
Advance tab/APM/ erp ready disabled
Monitor tab
All cool and quite and other fan control settings set to disabled


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Here is my rig.. finally got everything working right (again) my new saber had an issue with sound.. it just died.. but got a new board so yeah happy oc'in again to me


----------



## Madmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> I looked at your entire component list, looks pretty good to me. That Asus motherboard with the dual PS2 is nice, I'm jealous, my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 only has a single one. Really messes up with the KVM. Had to buy PS/2 - USB adapters for the mouse, and not all worked with KVM ...
> Unfortunately many FX-8350 do run hot. FYI mine peaks at 45C after 21 hours of Prime 95 on stock settings/voltages, using Noctua NH-D14. Not sure if that's useful info. If I OC to just 4.3,, it will jump to 55C.
> When I OC at 4.66 it peaked at 63C for 10 hours yesterday
> Actually tried to run it again for longer at 4.66 and it peaked at 67C before I went to bed . And then today when I looked it had rebooted, got a BSOD. Sigh. so not stable at 4.66 . And today it won't even last 5 minutes with the same settings I had that worked. I saved the BIOS profile... Very weird.


Sounds Like you are getting the same temps as me at the same clock speeds that is reassuring just wish I could get it stable at 4.3 or so. I'd be really happy with it then.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
I found the same thing , think its the heatsink paste, it starts out cooler and gains temp after using it a bit.


----------



## hotrod717

Finally bit the bullet and got a 8350. Sad to my 1100T go, but I'm looking forward to installing this with a GTX 590 Classified and Koolance waterblock this weekend.


----------



## Madmaximus

For the FX 8350 what is the max CPU temp And the max Core temp?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> For the FX 8350 what is the max CPU temp And the max Core temp?


62 on the cores and 70 on the socket in Celsius of course


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Finally bit the bullet and got a 8350. Sad to my 1100T go, but I'm looking forward to installing this with a GTX 590 Classified and Koolance waterblock this weekend.


You will be happy I went from an 1100T as well with a 460 se upgraded to the 8350 and SLI GTX 460 with SC flashed BIOS and unlocked voltage... 10+ FPS in games


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> 62 on the cores and 70 on the socket in Celsius of course


and this entire time I though it was F


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> 62 on the cores and 70 on the socket in Celsius of course
> 
> 
> 
> and this entire time I though it was F
Click to expand...

Phase change is a must


----------



## Seronx

http://valid.canardpc.com/2606975

(^--- actual voltage is 1.4v)

Just used X-boost it goes up to 4.4 GHz...not really into overclocking...
*cough* Stock *cough*

At idle it is 2ºC over ambient while at 4.4 GHz it goes up to 31ºC over ambient...23.4ºC -> 26ºC is ambient temperature. Also, a little nag the BOTTOM FAN on the Phanteks doesn't fit....


----------



## laurie

I know this is lazy but could someone link me to a decent guide for OCing this chip. I know what I'm doing with AMD overclocking in general but am having a hard time getting this guy Prime stable.
It's stable for everything else. Passes the AMD Overdrive stress test. This is at stock V. 222 FSB. 20.5, and that gives about 4.5Ghz.
Temps during Prime hit 50-52 max. Memory is at 2080 at 1.5. I have tried raising the NB voltage up to 1.23 but my last 4 cores still fail prime.
ta ta.


----------



## mjrhealth

Forget the NB leave it at stock or close it is hard to overclock on these and makes little diference unlike the phenemons


----------



## Timeofdoom

I think we've agreed on giving up on using Prime with these procs, since Prime would fail for some even if these FX's were at stock. And I tended to agree, since I couldn't get prime stable, but I did get IBT 20 runs stable at my settings....sooo. Give up on Prime for now, since it's being an absolute wad with the vishera CPUs.


----------



## nexxusty

Count me in for an FX-8320.

On a GA-990XA-UD3 /w modded Northbridge Heatsink (bolts/new TIM -10c) I have it at:

4.5ghz @ 1.504v no LLC (LLC is not a good thing btw, I have no idea why there are so many people on here that think it's the holy grail(also just clocked this, hit a thermal barrier. I think I can do 4.5ghz @ 1.45v but anything higher than 4.5 will elude me until I upgrade my cooling.)
2200mhz NB
2600mhz HT Link

Paired with CMX8GX3M2A1600C9's @ 1866mhz 9-11-9-27-1T 1.775v (just clocked these, 1.775v is most likely not needed.)

Loving this chip so far. The new IMC is stellar. Massive improvement. I get about 15gb/s Read 11gb/s Write & 19gb/s Copy with Latency @ 44.9ns with my 1600mhz XMS3 (stock 9-9-9-24-2T 1.65v) @ 1866mhz 9-11-9-27-1T.

Seems to be able to clock DDR3 very well. Almost equal to Intel now. I have been told though by SKYMTL on Hardware Canucks that it really struggles with stability over 2050mhz RAM though. So that kind of sucks. But... Vishera likes 1600mhz-1866mhz with the tightest timings possible. 2133mhz RAM would be like 9-10-9-27 lowest, where as you could get 1866mhz down to 8-8-8-24. The 1866mhz will win every time.

From what I can tell, you need to find the best balance between bandwidth and latency with these IMC's. With an emphasis on Latency more or less.

CR1 vs CR2 is still the most important. I absolutely will not use CR2 in my system.

My RAM will always run CR1 or I obtain sticks that will. Always makes systems feel much more snappy. Especially AMD's.

Anyways, I just came off a 2500k with a 6950 modded to a 6970. Really wanted to try AMD again. It had been to long. To be honest as well, I don't even like Intel. It's just at one point it was just stupid to buy an AMD chip. Now that gap has lessened quite substantially.

Not with LGA 2011 however. My system will compete with any Sandy/Ivy 1155 and in most situations beat one that is similarly clocked. They might be a bit slower clock for clock, but they don't bottleneck. Or even close to it. That is what matters.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I know this is lazy but could someone link me to a decent guide for OCing this chip. I know what I'm doing with AMD overclocking in general but am having a hard time getting this guy Prime stable.
> It's stable for everything else. Passes the AMD Overdrive stress test. This is at stock V. 222 FSB. 20.5, and that gives about 4.5Ghz.
> Temps during Prime hit 50-52 max. Memory is at 2080 at 1.5. I have tried raising the NB voltage up to 1.23 but my last 4 cores still fail prime.
> ta ta.


Ive looked and looked for a decent OC guide. Can't find one lol. With prime do you really need to be stable with prime?. Alot seem to be having truoble getting stable at prime over a certain clock. Im stable with prime up to 4.6 but after that i cannot get it to run stable.

Have you tried running IBT and OCCT?


----------



## laurie

Thanks.
No I don't need prime stable. I only downloaded it to check CPU temps under load. I will have a go with IBT and OCCT.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> Thanks.
> No I don't need prime stable. I only downloaded it to check CPU temps under load. I will have a go with IBT and OCCT.


Umm. Does your RAM actually run stable at 2333mhz?

Or even close to it?

That's the fastest Vishera memory clock for 24/7 I have seen by far.

Let me know, very interested in those 30nm Samsungs. Where did ya get them?

Thanks bud.


----------



## laurie

I will run up to 2333 but it's not 100% stable. I have only run extended benches for 2080.
Mine are from OCuk. The first lot wouldn't pass Memtest86 past 1888. These are solid up to 2222ish.


----------



## nexxusty

Really good to hear. Well, sorta it's a mixed bag at this point.

I have heard that Vishera doesn't like RAM clocks over 2050ish.

Could be why you are experiencing instability....

Can you pass like 5+ runs of Memtest 86+ 4.20? I'd really like to see what these Vishera's can do before I drop more $$$ into RAM.

I'd like a 2200mhz + RAM clock though.

What kind of timings you running? I have a feeling you are going to give me some pretty relaxed timings....


----------



## laurie

I think it ran 4 passes in the night at these timings.
I've not tried tighter but I wouldn't be surprised if they could manage it.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I think it ran 4 passes in the night at these timings.
> I've not tried tighter but I wouldn't be surprised if they could manage it.


Cmonnn, keep tightening. You know u want to.









Try to get tRP down to 9T as well. That will make a huge difference.

Think I could see your bandwidth and Latency? Interested to see how it compares with mine.

Very interested actually.


----------



## laurie

How would I show you those? Is there a particular tool you would like me to use?

BSODs at 9. Not adjusted the voltage over 1.5 though.
I would mess with it some more but I don't really have the time today. Sorry mate.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> How would I show you those? Is there a particular tool you would like me to use?


Oh, ya.









AIDA 64 Extreme Edition.

It's easy enough to find for free.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> I think we've agreed on giving up on using Prime with these procs, since Prime would fail for some even if these FX's were at stock. And I tended to agree, since I couldn't get prime stable, but I did get IBT 20 runs stable at my settings....sooo. Give up on Prime for now, since it's being an absolute wad with the vishera CPUs.


I think that quite a few users have found their OCs to be Prime stable. Code issues with the program vs. chip architecture shouldn't vary from user to user but should be constant all over the board.
From what I've seen (and not just me) Prime is more sensitive to CPU-NB and RAM speed / voltages. Many people assume that if the RAM is rated at speeds higher than 1866 then the CPU-NB will automatically work with the ram at that speed and be stable (and chose to ignore the fact that running the extreme profile requires up to 1.35v on the memory controller as specified in the XMP profile).

Not passing judgement on whoever chooses NOT to trust Prime95 with PD, it's a personal choice. But I believe that stating for a fact that P95 is reliable and that this has been agreed on is a bit of an overstatement. I believe that each should read and test and then make up their own mind instead of being told that P95 is not a reliable benchmark on BD.

Moreover, 20 IBT runs is not necessarily stable either (though it may be). I for example have passed 20 IBT runs on High with the 8320, P95 would fail almost instantly. If I had gone by this reasoning then I would have considered that a stable OC. I tried OCCT and that one failed also after almost an hour and also IBT failed after up to 80 runs. This is just to make a point - 20 runs of IBT does not mean that the OC is necessarily 100% stable and that you should disregard any other stress test just because.

I personally have gone from "can't do more than 200+ MHz in Prime" to "500+ MHz and lowering the voltage by 0.05 just by lowering the RAM speed from the rated speed of the module - 2133 to the rated speed of the IMC - 1866 and lowering the timings so that the performance won't suffer.


----------



## FlanK3r

My second FX-8350 is awesome! 1.565V in BIOS, 1.35V CPU/NB, I tried quickly validation and I was shocked:thumb:... The best FX I ever seen. Cooling is only AMD liquid cooler, so nothing special.




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607102


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Oh, ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA 64 Extreme Edition.
> It's easy enough to find for free.


Here is latency.

And Copy.

Read.

Finally write.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> My second FX-8350 is awesome! 1.565V in BIOS, 1.35V CPU/NB, I tried quickly validation and I was shocked:thumb:... The best FX I ever seen. Cooling is only AMD liquid cooler, so nothing special.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607102


What batch is it? Just out of curiosity


----------



## FlanK3r

again, 1229pgn







. This batch looks full of good pieces


----------



## Stocking

5.3GHz stable?! Auuuuughh, how I wish I had a Vishera build, and yet no one wants to buy my old Intel parts ._. (I mean, they're not THAT old)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I think that quite a few users have found their OCs to be Prime stable. Code issues with the program vs. chip architecture shouldn't vary from user to user but should be constant all over the board.
> From what I've seen (and not just me) Prime is more sensitive to CPU-NB and RAM speed / voltages. Many people assume that if the RAM is rated at speeds higher than 1866 then the CPU-NB will automatically work with the ram at that speed and be stable (and chose to ignore the fact that running the extreme profile requires up to 1.35v on the memory controller as specified in the XMP profile).
> Not passing judgement on whoever chooses NOT to trust Prime95 with PD, it's a personal choice. But I believe that stating for a fact that P95 is reliable and that this has been agreed on is a bit of an overstatement. I believe that each should read and test and then make up their own mind instead of being told that P95 is not a reliable benchmark on BD.
> Moreover, 20 IBT runs is not necessarily stable either (though it may be). I for example have passed 20 IBT runs on High with the 8320, P95 would fail almost instantly. If I had gone by this reasoning then I would have considered that a stable OC. I tried OCCT and that one failed also after almost an hour and also IBT failed after up to 80 runs. This is just to make a point - 20 runs of IBT does not mean that the OC is necessarily 100% stable and that you should disregard any other stress test just because.
> I personally have gone from "can't do more than 200+ MHz in Prime" to "500+ MHz and lowering the voltage by 0.05 just by lowering the RAM speed from the rated speed of the module - 2133 to the rated speed of the IMC - 1866 and lowering the timings so that the performance won't suffer.


I know what you are saying man. But i posted yesterday on what one would call 100% stable. NObody answered me







I think nobody is saying after 20 runs its 100% stable lol. If they are then they are wrong. I think being stable with ones own system is for whatever they use it day to day for. Ie gaming folding etc etc. If they just have a gaming rig then obviously playing all day or night with good performance and no bsod's or system restarts then for them it is stable.

If folding all day everyday then these people would want to get their systems with no errors and these are the people who would probably want to stress their systems overnight
They be pretty pissed if folding and half way through the night their system has rebooted or bsod.

For me i can get stable up to 4.6ghz with ibt occt and prime. After that no matter what i do i cannot get prime stable. Ive tried just multi overclocks, bus overclocks a mixture of the 2. Ive also loosened ram timings and speed but i cannot get prime to run efficiently. If it was just a few people with these problems then id understand maybe we are doing something wrong but as i understand it it is across the board with quite alot of people.


----------



## cssorkinman

Congrats on the great chip there Flanker, have fun !


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stocking*
> 
> 5.3GHz stable?! ...


?.? where ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I know what you are saying man. But i posted yesterday on what one would call 100% stable. NObody answered me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think nobody is saying after 20 runs its 100% stable lol. If they are then they are wrong. I think being stable with ones own system is for whatever they use it day to day for. Ie gaming folding etc etc. If they just have a gaming rig then obviously playing all day or night with good performance and no bsod's or system restarts then for them it is stable.
> If folding all day everyday then these people would want to get their systems with no errors and these are the people who would probably want to stress their systems overnight
> They be pretty pissed if folding and half way through the night their system has rebooted or bsod.
> For me i can get stable up to 4.6ghz with ibt occt and prime. ...


i am 20runs IBT stable @5.0ghz but only 1hour prime95 @ 4.7ghz using same vcore and playing only with the multiplier....
running the cpu @ 5.00ghz since 2 days with 0 problems in gaming, benching,video converting and map building processes....even if i know that it s not fully stable (not prime stable @ least; but np, i can deal with that)....it s faster @ 5.00ghz than @ 4.7...no doubts!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Congrats on the great chip there Flanker, have fun !


....+1


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> ?.? where ?
> i am 20runs IBT stable @5.0ghz but only 1hour prime95 @ 4.7ghz using same vcore and playing only with the multiplier....
> running the cpu @ 5.00ghz since 2 days with 0 problems in gaming, benching,video converting and map building processes....even if i know that it s not fully stable (not prime stable @ least; but np, i can deal with that)....it s faster @ 5.00ghz than @ 4.7...no doubts!
> ....+1


Cool man. For gaming i use 4.9ghz lol. since i could test this with IBT without going too much over 62C on the coretemp.

Though since gaming doesnt utilise all cores i only end up with aound 40 - 43C on the socket temp playing fay cry3 batman arkham city bf3 and blackops2

If i was going to do any serious work onthe cpu id drop that back down to 4.8ghz. since im only on air cooling.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> again, 1229pgn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This batch looks full of good pieces


I am finding that as well. Mine is a '1229' and I am running 5.3GHz stable for the last 5 weeks.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am finding that as well. Mine is a '1229' and I am running 5.3GHz stable for the last 5 weeks.


wow, nice one man







. You can try LN2 later, looks promising too! Il tetsing my first chip with LN2 tomorow. Hope, I got near 8 GHz


----------



## gertruude

I sent asus a support ticket yesterday regarding NB temps. reply :
Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

The software reports MB temps which is most for northbridge temp.

Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en

If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Best Regards,

Andrew

This cant be true can it? Motherboard temps don't hit more than 25C at present clock of 4.9. Doesnt rise on full load either.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I sent asus a support ticket yesterday regarding NB temps. reply :
> Dear Valued Customer,
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> The software reports MB temps which is most for northbridge temp.
> Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
> http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> Best Regards,
> Andrew
> This cant be true can it? Motherboard temps don't hit more than 25C at present clock of 4.9. Doesnt rise on full load either.


weird answer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am finding that as well. Mine is a '1229' and I am running 5.3GHz stable for the last 5 weeks.


wow...very impressive....can you tell more about your settings mate ?


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I sent asus a support ticket yesterday regarding NB temps. reply :
> Dear Valued Customer,
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> My name is Andrew and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> The software reports MB temps which is most for northbridge temp.
> Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
> http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en
> If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> Best Regards,
> Andrew
> This cant be true can it? Motherboard temps don't hit more than 25C at present clock of 4.9. Doesnt rise on full load either.


Prolly same problem as the Asrock board that I used, the CPU socket temp was going 70C even at stock clocks, I switched it to a UD5 and my temp readings is back to normal which hits 49C at stock clocks, but this time in your case its the NB? coz what I see is that with these FX piledriver CPU's the CPU NB temps doesnt go over 40C to me, unlike with 1090T it would go upto 50C when overclocked to 4Ghz.

and I remember someone asking if there's a cooler that fits a small case, well thermalright is releasing a new CPU cooler designed for mini-itx form factor. maybe this could help.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Prolly same problem as the Asrock board that I used, the CPU socket temp was going 70C even at stock clocks, I switched it to a UD5 and my temp readings is back to normal which hits 49C at stock clocks, but this time in your case its the NB? coz what I see is that with these FX piledriver CPU's the CPU NB temps doesnt go over 40C to me, unlike with 1090T it would go upto 50C when overclocked to 4Ghz.
> and I remember someone asking if there's a cooler that fits a small case, well thermalright is releasing a new CPU cooler designed for mini-itx form factor. maybe this could help.


I don't have problem with temps. I was just asking them if i could get a nb temp from anywhere lol. So they are telling me the motherboard temp reading is the one i should be looking at for it lol

I dont trust this as MB temp doesn't rise above 25C


----------



## shaxs

- Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 rev1 F9 bios (newest bios)

- Not Overclocked

- Noctua nh-d14, NT-H1 Thermal compound, HAF-932 stock fans

I just bought an FX-8350 to replace my Phenom II X6 1090t. I cannot get my FX to run period in this setup. Not even at stock settings. It will lockup in games, crash during Prime95 blend testing, and the computer will just randomly restart.

My 1090t will run at 3.9ghz stable all day. As soon as I took out the FX chip and put the 1090t back in, all my issues went away. This is the only thing I am changing is the cpu.

Any clue as to what may be going on? Also, my bios, Core Temp, and HW monitor report a 12 degree difference over AMD Overdrive. Overdrive is higher by 12 degrees. Which one is correct?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> - Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 rev1 F9 bios (newest bios)
> - Not Overclocked
> - Noctua nh-d14, NT-H1 Thermal compound, HAF-932 stock fans
> 
> I just bought an FX-8350 to replace my Phenom II X6 1090t. I cannot get my FX to run period in this setup. Not even at stock settings. It will lockup in games, crash during Prime95 blend testing, and the computer will just randomly restart.
> My 1090t will run at 3.9ghz stable all day. As soon as I took out the FX chip and put the 1090t back in, all my issues went away. This is the only thing I am changing is the cpu.
> Any clue as to what may be going on? Also, my bios, Core Temp, and HW monitor report a 12 degree difference over AMD Overdrive. Overdrive is higher by 12 degrees. Which one is correct?


Did you clear your CMOS after installing the FX ? So that you're sure that there's no "leftover" setting from the Phenom.

As per the temps, AMD Overdrive reports socket temps from what I've seen, and not package/core temps. I have the 990FXA-UD3 rev1.2 and that's the case with mine. As far as it's been discussed, core temps and not socket temps are the ones to keep under 62C. And usually socket temps are 11-13C higher than core temps in HWmonitor or HWiNFO32.

What are your RAM settings with the FX and what are the temps you're seeing? I don't know if you've read this but CPU-NB on the FX chips are nothing like the ones on Phenom II, especially Thubans. They don't clock nearly as fast and even if you've said the PC is not overclocked, just make sure CPU-NB and the respective voltage are at stock values.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> Hello, I had the same problem with the CPU frequency, since the bus also set to 201.5, but I just corrected at the bios and now works properly, but the turbo core is going wrong, did not know he had two levels the turbo core in Vishera thought I had only one from 4000 to 4200. I'll keep trying, any other suggestions are very welcome.
> PD when setting the bus on 200 achieves lower the temperature of the cpu full load in a couple of degrees


I think this also depends on the program you're using to monitor the CPU speed. I've just noticed that on my setup CPUz shows a constant CPU speed but AIDA64 shows variations in speed which are caused by Bus Speed drops, when it goes around 190 instead of 200 - like in the image below. Maybe it's erroneous monitoring for some software?


----------



## Taggle

Well, so far I'm stable at 4.8GHZ. Stable in the sense that for everday use so far, gaming, media playback and browsing etc hasn't produced any errors, lockups or crashes. (VCore at 1.475 and LLC Ultra High)

Not stable insofar as Prime95 won't pass Blend, Intel burn Test fails as well.

However, as I have pointed out before OCCT Linpack passes at the current freq and Vcore setting. Which I'm still perplexed by as Intel Burn Test is also Linpack but just with a different front end.

I havent tried tweaking any of the CPU/NB voltages yet, nor have I tweaked the stock NB frequency (with regards to what an earlier poster was saying about the effect these might have on stability with P95) And i haven't tried loosening memory timings etc (still at the default 9-11-9-28 for the 4GB Ripjaw Z modules I have installed)

Temps when doing 'stuff' (for example, a long gaming session, that uses multiple threads) with the current set up usually average out at 46C Core, 48C CPU and 58C NB. (by HWMonitor's readings). If I do the OCCT Linpack test, temps will hit 58C Core, 71C CPU and the NB temp might climb by one or two degrees C.

So based on all that I might see if tweaking those CPU/NB voltages and frequencies will stabilise things more, without having to ramp up Vcore up even more (and thus generate more unwanted heat), plus then there is also tweaking FSB to consider aswell (but what esle needs to be tweaked along with that setting ?)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I know this is lazy but could someone link me to a decent guide for OCing this chip. I know what I'm doing with AMD overclocking in general but am having a hard time getting this guy Prime stable.
> It's stable for everything else. Passes the AMD Overdrive stress test. This is at stock V. 222 FSB. 20.5, and that gives about 4.5Ghz.
> Temps during Prime hit 50-52 max. Memory is at 2080 at 1.5. I have tried raising the NB voltage up to 1.23 but my last 4 cores still fail prime.
> ta ta.


Prime is buggy for the Vishera cpus. It has to be fixed. Use the Intel Burn testrun it 20 times at high and if it passes It is ok.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> I will run up to 2333 but it's not 100% stable. I have only run extended benches for 2080.
> Mine are from OCuk. The first lot wouldn't pass Memtest86 past 1888. These are solid up to 2222ish.


Do NOT% run your memory at that speed, it will inhibit your ability to overclock. Put it no faster than 1866 and tighten up the timings.


----------



## Covert_Death

WHAT TO DO! ahhh, So i have an offer to swap chip and Mobo with someone for an i5-3570k and ASRock extreme 4 for mine, straight up trade with a buddy.... I LOVE my vishi, don't get me wrong but i've never had an intel CUSTOM build and the i5 is kinda tuggin on me :?

advice, GO!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in for an FX-8320.
> 
> On a GA-990XA-UD3 /w modded Northbridge Heatsink (bolts/new TIM -10c) I have it at:
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.504v no LLC *(LLC is not a good thing btw,* I have no idea why there are so many people on here that think it's the holy grail(also just clocked this, hit a thermal barrier. I think I can do 4.5ghz @ 1.45v but anything higher than 4.5 will elude me until I upgrade my cooling.)


Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?

Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Did you clear your CMOS after installing the FX ? So that you're sure that there's no "leftover" setting from the Phenom.
> As per the temps, AMD Overdrive reports socket temps from what I've seen, and not package/core temps. I have the 990FXA-UD3 rev1.2 and that's the case with mine. As far as it's been discussed, core temps and not socket temps are the ones to keep under 62C. And usually socket temps are 11-13C higher than core temps in HWmonitor or HWiNFO32.
> What are your RAM settings with the FX and what are the temps you're seeing? I don't know if you've read this but CPU-NB on the FX chips are nothing like the ones on Phenom II, especially Thubans. They don't clock nearly as fast and even if you've said the PC is not overclocked, just make sure CPU-NB and the respective voltage are at stock values.


Well, I didnt clear CMOS. But I did update to the new bios which reset everything in the bios. But I did not use the jumper....

Using Core Temp, at stock everything, the FX-8350 had a low of 37 and a high of 49. Overclocked to 4.5ghz it was hitting 51 degrees.

Ram settings were either on AUTO which set the speed to 1600mhz and timing (that was off) or I manually set the speed to 8x multiplier for 1600mhz and set the timings manually to 9-9-9-24.

I took the chip to AMD's campus and had a lab tech test it in one their reference boards, but it had the RD890 and SB850 chipsets. It passed their tests just fine. They are going to look for my motherboard in the labs and try to test on the 990 +950 chipset.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?
> Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.


Sorry Kyad, I don't like LLC either. But my experience is limited with as I have only used one board (Asrock 990fx extreme 3) that has it. I experienced wild temperature spikes when using LLC and no real gain in stability vs manually setting the voltage to compensate for Vdroop. It's my belief that a chip is going to need X voltage to be stable with or without LLC and if the board can supply that voltage steadily you are in business. I also believe that running higher volts with out a load really doesn't hurt much because there is no heat. Could be exercising my right to be wrong here but that's the way I see things.
To each his or her own, but I prefer to control the voltage rather than letting the board do it - just my


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?
> Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kyad, I don't like LLC either. But my experience is limited with as I have only used one board (Asrock 990fx extreme 3) that has it. I experienced wild temperature spikes when using LLC and no real gain in stability vs manually setting the voltage to compensate for Vdroop. It's my belief that a chip is going to need X voltage to be stable with or without LLC and if the board can supply that voltage steadily you are in business. I also believe that running higher volts with out a load really doesn't hurt much because there is no heat. Could be exercising my right to be wrong here but that's the way I see things.
> To each his or her own, but I prefer to control the voltage rather than letting the board do it - just my
Click to expand...

Don't know what was going on with your ASRock, but LLC keeps voltage dead on as opposed to droop (or adds voltage when under load... but why do that? I mean really... C'n'Q does that, why do you want LLC to do so as well?). Nothing harmful about it.

Not saying you're wrong for not wanting it, saying calling it a bad thing is wrong. Voltage reqs will be the same either way after you account for vdroop under load, of course, voltage is voltage. I think Red posted something about how the non-steady voltage of non-LLC hurts the CPU or something, maybe, but Ph II's lived without it, so eh.

To keep it in perspective, as far as I can tell, your argument is "it's not needed", which is very different from his "it's a bad thing".

Also, I only singled you out for the 1.6v and the ~.075v vdroop 'cause your numbers were fresh in my head, I'd have picked someone else if I could remember theirs.


----------



## cssorkinman

You are spot on Kyad , it's not a bad thing .
I just prefer not to use it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?
> Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Kyad, I don't like LLC either. But my experience is limited with as I have only used one board (Asrock 990fx extreme 3) that has it. I experienced wild temperature spikes when using LLC and no real gain in stability vs manually setting the voltage to compensate for Vdroop. It's my belief that a chip is going to need X voltage to be stable with or without LLC and if the board can supply that voltage steadily you are in business. I also believe that running higher volts with out a load really doesn't hurt much because there is no heat. Could be exercising my right to be wrong here but that's the way I see things.
> To each his or her own, but I prefer to control the voltage rather than letting the board do it - just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know what was going on with your ASRock, but LLC keeps voltage dead on as opposed to droop (or adds voltage when under load... but why do that? I mean really... C'n'Q does that, why do you want LLC to do so as well?). Nothing harmful about it.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong for not wanting it, saying calling it a bad thing is wrong. Voltage reqs will be the same either way after you account for vdroop under load, of course, voltage is voltage. I think Red posted something about how the non-steady voltage of non-LLC hurts the CPU or something, maybe, but Ph II's lived without it, so eh.
> 
> To keep it in perspective, as far as I can tell, your argument is "it's not needed", which is very different from his "it's a bad thing".
> 
> Also, I only singled you out for the 1.6v and the ~.075v vdroop 'cause your numbers were fresh in my head, I'd have picked someone else if I could remember theirs.
Click to expand...

I did CK. It's called ripple.
*is the small unwanted residual periodic variation of the direct current (dc) output of a power supply which has been derived from an alternating current (ac) source.*

Ripple causes heat and more 'wear and tear' on everything electronic. I think he may be referring to an article that Anandtech did on ripple. The article was done in 2007 and motherboard components and tech has changed a great deal since then namely capacitors and MOSFETS, and LLC does not create voltage spikes from high load to low load as it did then.
This article from OC.net pretty much sums things up
http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/
Quote:


> Also, I only singled you out for the 1.6v and the ~.075v vdroop 'cause your numbers were fresh in my head, I'd have picked someone else if I could remember theirs.


You can pick on me CK, without LLC, my voltage drops a full .10.


----------



## gertruude

I get pretty radical voltage drops as well if i don't use LLC at ultra. Much prefer a rock steady vcore to one that droops a hell of alot


----------



## sdlvx

What kinds of vcore are you guys running for your 5.2ghz+ 24/7s?


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Prime is buggy for the Vishera cpus. It has to be fixed. Use the Intel Burn testrun it 20 times at high and if it passes It is ok.


If the program itself were at fault, it wouldn't work for anybody. There are a lot of people that have gotten prime95 stable 8350s, so ... you're wrong. When software works on one system and the exact same software is run the exact same way on another system and fails, the fault isn't in the software.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> What kinds of vcore are you guys running for your 5.2ghz+ 24/7s?


@ 5.0 1.47v
@ 5.2 1.52
@ 5.3 1.536


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Do NOT% run your memory at that speed, it will inhibit your ability to overclock. Put it no faster than 1866 and tighten up the timings.


This doesn't match my experience. I have high quality memory rated at 2400 MHz and I can't get my system working (stable) at any higher overclock if I set the Ram (underclocked) as 1600 or 1866.

I also can't get my memory working at 2400, but that's another story. My CPU/MB/Ram combination doesn't seem to work past ~2350.

If you have trouble making your memory work at faster speeds, you can try upping your CPU/NB volts, but some motherboards don't seem to be able to handle fastest speeds no matter what you do. That's one reason I went with a Formula-Z instead of a Formula -- it's supposed to be able to handle 2400. For me, the combination of my CPU and MB didn't quite get there, but they've come close.


----------



## laurie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Do NOT% run your memory at that speed, it will inhibit your ability to overclock. Put it no faster than 1866 and tighten up the timings.


What makes you say that?
My RAM is very stable at 2080. Is it that it stresses the memory controller too much?
Do you have a link to the info?
Thanks.


----------



## Tarnix

Having some fun building myself an optimized Gentoo distribution with my new FX ^^
That thing rips through everything!



Running at ~4.6GHz, CPU/NB locked at 1.1875v and CPU at ~1.440v
FSB: 250
CPU Multi... EEh. I don't remember. Will update when I reboot. Once on windows, I will post a validation link. This is not a club OC entry, only for your information.
NB:2250MHz
HT: 2650MHz


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> My second FX-8350 is awesome! 1.565V in BIOS, 1.35V CPU/NB, I tried quickly validation and I was shocked:thumb:... The best FX I ever seen. Cooling is only AMD liquid cooler, so nothing special.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607102


Ambient temp at idle or under load ?

At 1.56V my chip would probably go to 75C with Prime95 ... It wouldn't be long before BSOD.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am finding that as well. Mine is a '1229' and I am running 5.3GHz stable for the last 5 weeks.


I have to ask - where did you guys purchase your chip ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> My second FX-8350 is awesome! 1.565V in BIOS, 1.35V CPU/NB, I tried quickly validation and I was shocked:thumb:... The best FX I ever seen. Cooling is only AMD liquid cooler, so nothing special.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2607102
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temp at idle or under load ?
> 
> At 1.56V my chip would probably go to 75C with Prime95 ... It wouldn't be long before BSOD.
Click to expand...

He's playing with Phase, Chilled, or DICE at that point, don;t try comparing to your own cooling.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> - Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 rev1 F9 bios (newest bios)
> - Not Overclocked
> - Noctua nh-d14, NT-H1 Thermal compound, HAF-932 stock fans
> 
> I just bought an FX-8350 to replace my Phenom II X6 1090t. I cannot get my FX to run period in this setup. Not even at stock settings. It will lockup in games, crash during Prime95 blend testing, and the computer will just randomly restart.
> My 1090t will run at 3.9ghz stable all day. As soon as I took out the FX chip and put the 1090t back in, all my issues went away. This is the only thing I am changing is the cpu.
> Any clue as to what may be going on? Also, my bios, Core Temp, and HW monitor report a 12 degree difference over AMD Overdrive. Overdrive is higher by 12 degrees. Which one is correct?


I have the same mobo except it's rev 1.1 . Same F9 BIOS.
Same CPU.
Same CPU cooler, NH-D14 .
My case is different, HAF-XM, slightly smaller than yours.

Prime95 runs fine at stock 21 hours.

How many sticks of RAM do you have ? Do you have the proper timings ?

Are you running the memory at higher clock than you were with the Phenom by any chance ?

Trying booting Memtest and make sure the RAM is good first with the settings you have.

I know you said you just changed the CPU but you have to eliminate all possible causes.
If it fails at stock then you likely have a hardware issue. Could be the CPU, but I would look at the RAM too.

If memtest fails with all your sticks, try fixing RAM settings, and if that still fails, try with just one stick.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Well, so far I'm stable at 4.8GHZ. Stable in the sense that for everday use so far, gaming, media playback and browsing etc hasn't produced any errors, lockups or crashes. (VCore at 1.475 and LLC Ultra High)
> Not stable insofar as Prime95 won't pass Blend, Intel burn Test fails as well.


Sorry, but if you have 2 tests failing, you have something wrong with your OC.
Are both of these stable for you at stock ?


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Prime is buggy for the Vishera cpus. It has to be fixed.


Actually, no bug has been confirmed so far for Vishera on prime95.
Quote:


> Use the Intel Burn testrun it 20 times at high and if it passes It is ok.


No way. I can run IBT 20 passes at 5 GHz but it's certainly not stable.
Prime95 will BSOD the box instantly, and a BSOD is not a Prime95 bug, it is an OC problem.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Actually, no bug has been confirmed so far for Vishera on prime95.
> No way. I can run IBT 20 passes at 5 GHz but it's certainly not stable.
> Prime95 will BSOD the box instantly, and a BSOD is not a Prime95 bug, it is an OC problem.


Id like to see a screenshot of u running 5ghz man with 20 ibt tests.
This is what you said yesterday or day before

I looked at your entire component list, looks pretty good to me. That Asus motherboard with the dual PS2 is nice, I'm jealous, my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 only has a single one. Really messes up with the KVM. Had to buy PS/2 - USB adapters for the mouse, and not all worked with KVM ...
Unfortunately many FX-8350 do run hot. FYI mine peaks at 45C after 21 hours of Prime 95 on stock settings/voltages, using Noctua NH-D14. Not sure if that's useful info. If I OC to just 4.3,, it will jump to 55C.
When I OC at 4.66 it peaked at 63C for 10 hours yesterday
Actually tried to run it again for longer at 4.66 and it peaked at 67C before I went to bed . And then today when I looked it had rebooted, got a BSOD. Sigh. so not stable at 4.66 . And today it won't even last 5 minutes with the same settings I had that worked. I saved the BIOS profile... Very weird.

So if you are peaking 67c at 4.66 theres no way in hell you are going to run 20 ibt runs @ 5ghz so please screenshot your proof of a ibt 20 run pls!!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Having some fun building myself an optimized Gentoo distribution with my new FX ^^
> That thing rips through everything!
> 
> 
> Running at ~4.6GHz, CPU/NB locked at 1.1875v and CPU at ~1.440v
> FSB: 250
> CPU Multi... EEh. I don't remember. Will update when I reboot. Once on windows, I will post a validation link. This is not a club OC entry, only for your information.
> NB:2250MHz
> HT: 2650MHz


I am running Gentoo too. Blender is more than twice as fast as the official windows version from blender.org. Takes me about 2 minutes to render my demo scene in Windows and about 40 to 50 seconds in Gentoo. FX loves gentoo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He's playing with Phase, Chilled, or DICE at that point, don;t try comparing to your own cooling.


I don't think he needs to. I passed a Cinebench R11.5 run at 5.18ghz at about 1.52v. It should be more than possible to at least get a validation out of it if it's a good chip on liquid.


----------



## pwnzilla61

I've ran 40 runs in ibt and failed prime in the first 10 min over 5ghz, I can do 12 hours of [email protected] any higher core 7 or 8 fails. Been using prime 95 a few times this last week no issues. I was hoping to get over 5ghz stable but this chip just cannot do it. @5 for now is good. I might buy another down the line if I see an improvement in the processing side of things. Now that I remember, the stock [email protected] was causing prime to freeze, so my guess that is the cause for most people. I get better scores with a lower than stock anyway.


----------



## Tarnix

I've been able to prime for at least 3h...


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So if you are peaking 67c at 4.66 theres no way in hell you are going to run 20 ibt runs @ 5ghz so please screenshot your proof of a ibt 20 run pls!!


The peaking of 67C at 4.66 was after many hours. The CPU doesn't get anywhere near that hot in the first few minutes or even the first hour. It is closer to 61C peak at first which is OK.
Not sure why the temp keeps rising so much over time, but it does. When I look at HWmon during the run, the temp cycles up and down. voltage changes too. The LLC doesn't seem to be helping much with keeping the voltage stable. Even with the CPU vcore at 1.41 in the BIOS and LLC on high, I have seen vcore spike all the way up to 1.49 .. With lower LLC or auto, I get some Vdrop and lower peaks. But unfortunately the range of min/max voltage seems to be about 0.08V.

I can provide that screenshot with IBT at 5 GHz next time I get to reboot my FX . I started a Prime run at 23x200 last night at 4am, and it was still running when I left for work. When I come back home, if it's still running, I will post a screenshot.

It's kind of hard to screenshot the BSOD with Prime95 that happens right on startup at 5 GHz after that passed IBT run . Do you want a video of that too ?

I wish I was making this up, these are just the results I see on my machine with my FX-8350. Your chip may well be different.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So if you are peaking 67c at 4.66 theres no way in hell you are going to run 20 ibt runs @ 5ghz so please screenshot your proof of a ibt 20 run pls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The peaking of 67C at 4.66 was after many hours. The CPU doesn't get anywhere near that hot in the first few minutes or even the first hour. It is closer to 61C peak at first which is OK.
> Not sure why the temp keeps rising so much over time, but it does. When I look at HWmon during the run, the temp cycles up and down. voltage changes too. *The LLC doesn't seem to be helping much with keeping the voltage stable. Even with the CPU vcore at 1.41 in the BIOS and LLC on high, I have seen vcore spike all the way up to 1.49* .. With lower LLC or auto, I get some Vdrop and lower peaks. But unfortunately the range of min/max voltage seems to be about 0.08V.
> 
> I can provide that screenshot with IBT at 5 GHz next time I get to reboot my FX . I started a Prime run at 23x200 last night at 4am, and it was still running when I left for work. When I come back home, if it's still running, I will post a screenshot.
> 
> It's kind of hard to screenshot the BSOD with Prime95 that happens right on startup at 5 GHz after that passed IBT run . Do you want a video of that too ?
> 
> I wish I was making this up, these are just the results I see on my machine with my FX-8350. Your chip may well be different.
Click to expand...

Remember when I said the F9 BIOS messed up LLC? That's exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Sorry, but if you have 2 tests failing, you have something wrong with your OC.
> Are both of these stable for you at stock ?


Yep they were stable at stock but my point was that as far as my everyday use has gone so far, the system is 'stable' at 4.8GHZ

It has passed the AMD Overdrive stress test, AIDA64's test, OCCT Linpack and OCCT CPU at this level

It has failed Prime95 Blend (usually the same worker) and Intel Burn test (again, why it passes Linpack in OCCT but fails Linpack in IBT I have no answer to yet)

Hence my added comments about further tweaking I will try to see if it can be made to pass those two but given that nothing has gone wrong during everyday use at 4.8GHZ, I'm not going to rush madly to get that extra bit of tweaking that might be needed done. I will take my time


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> again, 1229pgn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This batch looks full of good pieces


what do you mean 1229pgn?


----------



## laurie

It's the batch number.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurie*
> 
> It's the batch number.


Where do you find that? and for flank3r, what's the stock voltage on stock clocks w/ turbo core off?


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Where do you find that? and for flank3r, what's the stock voltage on stock clocks w/ turbo core off?


it's printed on the CPU itself


----------



## madbrain

FYI ...
This is for gertrude especially .
My 17 hour stable OC , 4.6 GHz, 23x200 . Peak package temp was 65C.

Here is the screenshot. It's big. Triple monitor, 2x 2500x1600 horizontal plus 1x 1200x1920 . All relevant stuff on the middle screen.
So not embedded.

https://doc-14-c0-docs.googleusercontent.com/docs/securesc/ha0ro937gcuc7l7deffksulhg5h7mbp1/c2he6kogut1jrmf1l0csf63pq2era8qf/1354939200000/14193508639955794529/*/0B1eSSO_7gwqeQUs5Vm9ONTJfSkE?e=download

Will add the BIOS settings shortly.

Here we go :

CPU clock ratio 23 4600
Northbridge freq auto 2200
CPB Disabled
CPU host control auto
CPU frequency 200
PCIE clock 100

HT link width auto
HT link frequency auto 2600
DRAM EOCP Disabled
set memory clock Manual
memory clock x8 1600

voltage Manual
CPU PLL normal 2.5V
DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
DDR VTT normal 0.75V
NB voltage normal 1.10V
HT Link voltage control normal 1.20V
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.80V
CPU NB VID normal
CPU voltage +0.075V 1.4125V

Load Line Calibration High

BIOS boot OK
Windows boot OK
IBT skipped

max temp 65°C

Prime 95 OK at 17 hours

Mobo is GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 . Chip is FX-8350 . Cooler NH-D14 . Case is HAF-XM.

17 hours of Prime95 is probably good enough. Temp is still too high for summer, though.

The minimum voltage was 1.44V and max voltage 1.488V . This was with BIOS setting of 1.4125V and LLC on high ...


----------



## sdlvx

Well, I decided to play with some very brave voltages.

1.65v was too much for my RS 360 to keep cool! I blew past 68c after one pass of IBT and gave up. Oddly enough at 1.57v to 1.6v it stays about 62c max. I'm gonna try and go for higher clocks tomorrow with this extra voltage but right now I'm too damn tired and sick.


----------



## m0bius

I feel like I've done a poor job of explaining my P95 problems.

P95 is the one _and only_ program to _ever crash_ my PC (Since the last CPU upgrade that is, it nonstop hardlocked my 8120 to the point I just gave up on OCing, although somehow that chip is stable to at least 4.7GHz.

The logic people use to justify the enormous voltage requirements to stabilize P95 bothers me. It basically says that nothing else can gauge the stability of your OC in any meaningful way, whatsoever, i.e

IBT(LinX), AIDA64, AMD OverDrive, OCCT, Reality.

For my OC, I use all of the above without Prime because in the best case scenario, Prime95 is the most ridiculous thing I've ever run ( according to v requirements ) on any cpu ever.

Which means that stabilizing Prime does 1 of 2 things;

Makes your PC able to run Prime95;
-or-
Makes your PC run that much more voltage to guarantee that it can run Prime95.

Both are worst case scenarios, because the first option was a joke.

I've never had a problem running any program/bench/game/(you name it) except Prime, and the worst part is that I've run them all at some point.

So stabilizing Prime for me has become an E-peen type objective.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I decided to play with some very brave voltages.
> 1.65v was too much for my RS 360 to keep cool! I blew past 68c after one pass of IBT and gave up. Oddly enough at 1.57v to 1.6v it stays about 62c max. I'm gonna try and go for higher clocks tomorrow with this extra voltage but right now I'm too damn tired and sick.


FX chips are too hot for those type of shenanigans.


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> I have the same mobo except it's rev 1.1 . Same F9 BIOS.
> Same CPU.
> Same CPU cooler, NH-D14 .
> My case is different, HAF-XM, slightly smaller than yours.
> Prime95 runs fine at stock 21 hours.
> How many sticks of RAM do you have ? Do you have the proper timings ?
> Are you running the memory at higher clock than you were with the Phenom by any chance ?
> Trying booting Memtest and make sure the RAM is good first with the settings you have.
> I know you said you just changed the CPU but you have to eliminate all possible causes.
> If it fails at stock then you likely have a hardware issue. Could be the CPU, but I would look at the RAM too.
> If memtest fails with all your sticks, try fixing RAM settings, and if that still fails, try with just one stick.


Thanks for taking the time to reply!

I am running 4x4gb of ram. Before F9 bios, my computer defaulted them to 1333. With F9 it defaulted to 1600. I tried lowering the speed back to 1333 but that didnt solve the issues. I now have my 1090t BACK in and I am running at 1600 stable with an overclock of 3.9ghz. No issues.

I did boot into Memtest and ran with no issues.

The lab guys over at AMD got a hold of two 990 chipset boards. They tested the first one and said no issues. They are going to test on a Gigabyte and let me know the results.

Very odd how we can have vastly different experience. 1090t overclocked = stable. FX-8350 STOCK = sooo unstable.

BTW, what are your temperatures with your Noctua?


----------



## charly261982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I think this also depends on the program you're using to monitor the CPU speed. I've just noticed that on my setup CPUz shows a constant CPU speed but AIDA64 shows variations in speed which are caused by Bus Speed drops, when it goes around 190 instead of 200 - like in the image below. Maybe it's erroneous monitoring for some software?


Well, I tell you that my both the aida with 200 Mghz cpuz gives me the bus and does not move at all.
As you got apm configured master mode? the turbo core? C6E the c1e and c6e support and ?. No longer that I try to run the turbo core accordingly.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I decided to play with some very brave voltages.
> 1.65v was too much for my RS 360 to keep cool! I blew past 68c after one pass of IBT and gave up. Oddly enough at 1.57v to 1.6v it stays about 62c max. I'm gonna try and go for higher clocks tomorrow with this extra voltage but right now I'm too damn tired and sick.
> 
> 
> 
> FX chips are too hot for those type of shenanigans.
Click to expand...

Eh, I got a 5.2Ghz 1.6v 3DMark run with my H100 just by putting it outside in a ~10C ambient. It's not _that_ hot.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I decided to play with some very brave voltages.
> 1.65v was too much for my RS 360 to keep cool! I blew past 68c after one pass of IBT and gave up. Oddly enough at 1.57v to 1.6v it stays about 62c max. I'm gonna try and go for higher clocks tomorrow with this extra voltage but right now I'm too damn tired and sick.
> 
> 
> 
> FX chips are too hot for those type of shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, I got a 5.2Ghz 1.6v 3DMark run with my H100 just by putting it outside in a ~10C ambient. It's not _that_ hot.
Click to expand...

What!? 10C? thats not cold, you don't know what cold is LOL


----------



## EliteGhost

So is it worth upgrading from a 1090T to the FX-8320?


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> So is it worth upgrading from a 1090T to the FX-8320?


Probably not...I am only upgrading because with my employee discount and what I can sell my 1090t for it becomes a wash. Otherwise I wouldn't.


----------



## kzone75

New motherboard.







But what is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> New motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is wrong with this picture?


single channel mode?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I decided to play with some very brave voltages.
> 1.65v was too much for my RS 360 to keep cool! I blew past 68c after one pass of IBT and gave up. Oddly enough at 1.57v to 1.6v it stays about 62c max. I'm gonna try and go for higher clocks tomorrow with this extra voltage but right now I'm too damn tired and sick.
> 
> 
> 
> FX chips are too hot for those type of shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, I got a 5.2Ghz 1.6v 3DMark run with my H100 just by putting it outside in a ~10C ambient. It's not _that_ hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!? 10C? thats not cold, you don't know what cold is LOL
Click to expand...

Middle of the day, so ya, not cold.

I'm waiting for January/February... That's when it gets really cold.







Not to mention I might have a proper water loop by then to make things even better.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Well, I decided to play with some very brave voltages.
> 1.65v was too much for my RS 360 to keep cool! I blew past 68c after one pass of IBT and gave up. Oddly enough at 1.57v to 1.6v it stays about 62c max. I'm gonna try and go for higher clocks tomorrow with this extra voltage but right now I'm too damn tired and sick.
> 
> 
> 
> FX chips are too hot for those type of shenanigans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, I got a 5.2Ghz 1.6v 3DMark run with my H100 just by putting it outside in a ~10C ambient. It's not _that_ hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!? 10C? thats not cold, you don't know what cold is LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Middle of the day, so ya, not cold.
> 
> I'm waiting for January/February... That's when it gets really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention I might have a proper water loop by then to make things even better.
Click to expand...

You going to run a coil of tubing outside o the deck in a basin of water when ole chicago is about -20F?


----------



## kzone75

See, that's what I don't understand. Why is it running single channel? Why does it show I have 12 or 4GB of RAM when I have 8? Why is 8GB hardware reserved?

And I still don't like UEFI..









It's the Crosshair V Formula, btw..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> See, that's what I don't understand. Why is it running single channel? Why does it show I have 12 or 4GB of RAM when I have 8? Why is 8GB hardware reserved?
> 
> And I still don't like UEFI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Crosshair V Formula, btw..


Did you check that the BIOS setting to make sure it didn't revert back?
Try changing it from Unganged to ganged (or the opposite of what it is now and see what happens.

(I assume you have the two sticks in the correct channel for two DIMM operation, and using matching modules.) You might try hitting the 'Mem OK ' button prior to booting

****BTW I checked out Lindsey Stirling....great stuff!


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Do NOT% run your memory at that speed, it will inhibit your ability to overclock. Put it no faster than 1866 and tighten up the timings.


Was away a while, whats this about not running high speed memory?

2292mhz



Edit:

KyadCK: Remember how you wanted to know how much Ram speed effected the CPU side test on 3DM11, well I have a stat for you.

CPU @ 4300mhz
Ram @ 2292mhz 10-11-10
Physics Score 8309

CPU @ 4500mhz
Ram @ 1866 9-10-9
Physics Score 8250

and lastly
CPU @ 4515mhz
Ram @ 2292mhz 10-11-10
Physics Score 8585
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5161084


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> See, that's what I don't understand. Why is it running single channel? Why does it show I have 12 or 4GB of RAM when I have 8? Why is 8GB hardware reserved?
> 
> And I still don't like UEFI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Crosshair V Formula, btw..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check that the BIOS setting to make sure it didn't revert back?
> Try changing it from Unganged to ganged (or the opposite of what it is now and see what happens.
> 
> (I assume you have the two sticks in the correct channel for two DIMM operation, and using matching modules.) You might try hitting the 'Mem OK ' button prior to booting
> 
> ****BTW I checked out Lindsey Stirling....great stuff!
Click to expand...

Tried the sticks in both A1, A2 and A1, B1. No difference. Also tried changing from unganged to ganged and back again. Read and writes are good, but the mem copy is suffering. I've never been this confused about a motherboard before. lol http://valid.canardpc.com/2608117

Lindsey is awesome.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> See, that's what I don't understand. Why is it running single channel? Why does it show I have 12 or 4GB of RAM when I have 8? Why is 8GB hardware reserved?
> 
> And I still don't like UEFI..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Crosshair V Formula, btw..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check that the BIOS setting to make sure it didn't revert back?
> Try changing it from Unganged to ganged (or the opposite of what it is now and see what happens.
> 
> (I assume you have the two sticks in the correct channel for two DIMM operation, and using matching modules.) You might try hitting the 'Mem OK ' button prior to booting
> 
> ****BTW I checked out Lindsey Stirling....great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried the sticks in both A1, A2 and A1, B1. No difference. Also tried changing from unganged to ganged and back again. Read and writes are good, but the mem copy is suffering. I've never been this confused about a motherboard before. lol http://valid.canardpc.com/2608117
> 
> Lindsey is awesome.
Click to expand...

Did you try the 'mem=ok' feature? and another set of ram?


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Remember when I said the F9 BIOS messed up LLC? That's exactly what I was talking about.


Yes. I may have to take you up on your offer for a BIOS with working LLC. Are you running a rev 1.1 board ?


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> The logic people use to justify the enormous voltage requirements to stabilize P95 bothers me. It basically says that nothing else can gauge the stability of your OC in any meaningful way, whatsoever, i.e
> IBT(LinX), AIDA64, AMD OverDrive, OCCT, Reality.


No, that's not the logic at all. Every stress program needs to be stable.
It just so happens for this particular FX chip, Prime 95 is harder to get to run, so it makes sense to run it first, before anything else. And if that one passes, then it's time to run the others and confirm it's all OK. I have never seen a case where Prime95 can run for hours, but IBT fails, for instance.

It's likely that these programs are using different instruction sets, and some instructions stress the chip more.
Prime 95 v27.7 on the Vishera starts up and says it's using the SSE2 instructions.

Maybe these other stress programs do not use SSE2, and the other instructions don't generate as much heat. Just a theory.
Ideally, one should test all the instructions. I am sure AMD ran stress programs for all instructions when they design their chips.

There is also probably a reason why AMD chose to limit the clock to 4.0 ghz and not start at say, 4.5. And we may be finding that out.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply!
> I am running 4x4gb of ram. Before F9 bios, my computer defaulted them to 1333. With F9 it defaulted to 1600. I tried lowering the speed back to 1333 but that didnt solve the issues. I now have my 1090t BACK in and I am running at 1600 stable with an overclock of 3.9ghz. No issues.
> I did boot into Memtest and ran with no issues.


How long did you let the memtest run ?
Quote:


> The lab guys over at AMD got a hold of two 990 chipset boards. They tested the first one and said no issues. They are going to test on a Gigabyte and let me know the results.
> Very odd how we can have vastly different experience. 1090t overclocked = stable. FX-8350 STOCK = sooo unstable.
> BTW, what are your temperatures with your Noctua?


See my post at http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/5150#post_18776526, there is an image link that has my temps at 4.6 GHz , 17 hours of prime95.
That run was too hot, but it ran fine.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Did you try the 'mem=ok' feature? and another set of ram?


Looks like my older PSU killed both the 990FXA-UD3 AND the Corsair XMS3 2000MHz..







All is well with the HyperX Predator 2400MHz (only running 2133 for now).

Not really.. 2248MHz..


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Id like to see a screenshot of u running 5ghz man with 20 ibt tests.


Well, I have kept a record of all the BIOS setting changes that I have done for every test in a spreadsheet.
As well as any hardware changes.

I have not run 20 IBT, just 10 times.

I have the full BIOS settings of the circumstance last week.

CPU clock ratio x19 4940
Northbridge freq x8 2080
CPB off
CPU host control auto
CPU frequency 260
PCIE clock 100

HT link width auto
HT link frequency x10 2600
DRAM EOCP Disabled
set memory clock Manual
memory clock X5.33 1385

voltage Manual
CPU PLL normal 2.5V
DRAM voltage normal 1.5V
DDR VTT normal 0.75V
NB voltage normal 1.10V
HT Link voltage control normal 1.2V
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control normal 1.8V
CPU NB VID normal
CPU voltage +0.1V 1.4375V

Load Line Calibration auto

BIOS boot OK
Windows boot OK
IBT OK !

max temp 58°C

Prime 95 instant BSOD

I reset everything the same now.
But can't reproduce, IBT fails right now with above settings at 4940. And the temp goes higher than 58C.

The difference I believe is that I only had 2 sticks of 4GB RAM , Corsair DDR3-1600, last week.

On saturday, I switched over to 4 sticks of 8 GB DDR3-1866 , G;Skill.

With the 4 sticks , the mobo & CPU both run significantly hotter.

With the 4 sticks, 2 of them are under one of the Noctua CPU cooler fans.
When I had only 2 sticks, I had them both on the outside DIMM slots, ie. on separate channels...

My Corsair sticks are back in the Phenom II box on which I'm typing this. I switch back & forth with a keystroke on my KVM to test and record everything .
I don't feel like removing the sticks just to give you a screenshot.

Anyway, looking at my spreadsheet of all those records (now over 3000 lines long) I see that the highest clock that IBT passed with the 4 sticks of RAM in was 4776 MHz . That was 20.5 x 233 .
The max temp was 63C. Prime95 didn't BSOD for that test, but just stopped after 2 minutes. An occurrence with which I'm sure you are very familiar.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Well, I have kept a record of all the BIOS setting changes that I have done for every test in a spreadsheet.
> As well as any hardware changes.
> I have not run 20 IBT, just 10 times.
> 
> Anyway, looking at my spreadsheet of all those records (now over 3000 lines long) I see that the highest clock that IBT passed with the 4 sticks of RAM in was 4776 MHz . That was 20.5 x 233 .
> The max temp was 63C. Prime95 didn't BSOD for that test, but just stopped after 2 minutes. An occurrence with which I'm sure you are very familiar.


I was only pulling your leg having a bit of a wind up over asking for a screenshot lol thanks for doing it though








You did say you ran 20 times IBT @5ghz though in your previous post.

And yes over 4.6 i am having trouble with prime. I dont bsod or anything i just get the same core error I think most people do have problems with it after a certain point.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys and gals,

I'm wondering if any of you has tried OCing with AMD application power management ON. Though this seemed silly at first, I thought of the fact that in daily use the CPU seldom goes over 45C on the cores and 55C on the socket, even if stress tests take it to the upper limit (60C cores and 71C socket) and since my cooling is far from being the best, I thought I'd give it a try.

I'm now running 4.5 GHz with 1.425v which would normally take my temps way above 60C core / 71C socket mentioned above, so I can't stress test it without pushing over those temps which I'd like to stay under. But with AMD APM set to on, the CPU throttles down on several cores at a time (to 3.4GHz) in order to keep the TDP down (i guess) and to lower temps. After 50 mins of Prime temps have gone as high as 54C on the cores and 66C on the socket.

Judging by the AIDA logs, average CPU speed is ~4.2 GHz so that would mean that on average 6 cores are at 4.5GHz and 2 are at 3.4GHz at all times, cycling which cores are throttled down of course. This may vary and you get all cores at 4.5 one time then 6 cores at 3.4 after a while, but I'm talking average here.

During normal use the CPU doesn't throttle down as there's no need for it, so performance would not suffer (or only do so mildly) but there are two upsides that I can see:
- You have a sort of "fail-safe" in case you're doing something more CPU intensive, you don't have to keep an eye on the temps all the time, you know the APM will do it for you;
- You can stress test at higher speeds / voltages without having to worry about the temps;

Not really sure about how valid stress testing with the throttling down really is ... I'm looking for some input on this. We can only guess I presume, but considering that I'm stressing it at the exact same settings (APM enabled) that day to day use would be, if it can hold plenty of hours in a stress test with no issue, shouldn't one be able to call that "stable" ?

Any constructive input is welcome


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I was only pulling your leg having a bit of a wind up over asking for a screenshot lol thanks for doing it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did say you ran 20 times IBT @5ghz though in your previous post.
> And yes over 4.6 i am having trouble with prime. I dont bsod or anything i just get the same core error I think most people do have problems with it after a certain point.


FYI .. Here is your screenshot .. Passed IBT at 5.0 GHz , 25 x 200 . With all 4 DIMMs . Lost 6 cores immediately in Prime 95 ...

https://doc-0c-c4-docs.googleusercontent.com/docs/securesc/lehnlc1vdlgktvn81jinll5sttj4aof8/l9lam45rb4ei43l8b600h31lfn41dsu1/1354968000000/14193508639955794529/14193508639955794529/0B1eSSO_7gwqeQmc3UHh2UHo1Z0U?e=download

Even though IBT reports it "passed", the result displayed is quite suspicious ! It's a NaN (not a number)...
But hey, at least it's the same suspicious looking number for all 10 passes, so who am I to argue ...

Edit: I ran it again with 20 passes, same result - IBT reports pass, and all 20 iterations have the same weird NaN number. Too lazy to take yet another screenshot.
Oh, and between the 19th and 20th iteration, the CPU temp hit 75C; and the Windows desktop process crashed and restarted iteslf. But no matter, IBT kept going. This does tell me the machine was definitely unstable. It wasn't just Prime95. But all OK according to IBT. I don't know how you guys can trust it alone.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> FYI .. Here is your screenshot .. Passed IBT at 5.0 GHz , 25 x 200 . With all 4 DIMMs . Lost 6 cores immediately in Prime 95 ...
> https://doc-0c-c4-docs.googleusercontent.com/docs/securesc/lehnlc1vdlgktvn81jinll5sttj4aof8/l9lam45rb4ei43l8b600h31lfn41dsu1/1354968000000/14193508639955794529/14193508639955794529/0B1eSSO_7gwqeQmc3UHh2UHo1Z0U?e=download
> Even though IBT reports it "passed", the result displayed is quite suspicious ! It's a NaN (not a number)...
> But hey, at least it's the same suspicious looking number for all 10 passes, so who am I to argue ...
> Edit: I ran it again with 20 passes, same result - IBT reports pass, and all 20 iterations have the same weird NaN number. Too lazy to take yet another screenshot.


Cool man. BTW the link dont work for me. Dont take my screenshot remark seriously man i was only pulling your leg a bit.









Im doing a 4.8ghz prime now and gone further than it usually does, i only raised cpu/nb volts a tiny bit so fingers crossed its gonna pass through the hour mark

Edit BTW what ya doing up so late? or early lol

I dont trust IBT alone if im stable with IBT and OCCT i figure its alright. Though i will be 100% happy if prime passes also


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cool man. BTW the link dont work for me.


Hmm, that's odd, do you get any error ? It should let you download a PNG from my google drive ... I shared it.
Quote:


> Im doing a 4.8ghz prime now and gone further than it usually does, i only raised cpu/nb volts a tiny bit so fingers crossed its gonna pass through the hour mark


Quote:


> Edit BTW what ya doing up so late? or early lol


Still messing with the damn machine, that's what ...

I am very bothered by the huge variability in the temps. In my 17 hr run of prime 95 yesterday at 4.6 Ghz, the full load temp started around 40°C . Then went all the way to 65°C at some point during the night or day. That is just not right.

I have been trying to lower the voltage one notch in the hope of getting the temp to say below 60°C. It's a no go.
I have reduced vcore from 1.41 to 1.38, and upped every other voltage setting - but it's a no go at 4.6 Ghz, 1.41 seems to be the minimum voltage...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Hmm, that's odd, do you get any error ? It should let you download a PNG from my google drive ... I shared it.
> Still messing with the damn machine, that's what ...
> I am very bothered by the huge variability in the temps. In my 17 hr run of prime 95 yesterday at 4.6 Ghz, the full load temp started around 40°C . Then went all the way to 65°C at some point during the night or day. That is just not right.
> I have been trying to lower the voltage one notch in the hope of getting the temp to say below 60°C. It's a no go.
> I have reduced vcore from 1.41 to 1.38, and upped every other voltage setting - but it's a no go at 4.6 Ghz, 1.41 seems to be the minimum voltage...


That's exactly what ive been doing. Im just starting to think no matter how hard i try im not going to be stable with prime above 4.6. Which is disheartening, it would be icing on the cake. Though im the kinda guy to say NO Retreat NO Surrender! haha

the error for your link:
The page isn't redirecting properly
Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept
cookies.

I cleared cookies also no change. Its no biggy though man like i said i was only having a laugh with ya


----------



## ComputerRestore

For those that are having trouble getting stability either:
- on a module above a certain frequency
- on a module, but a rediculous amount of voltage helps and the temps are crazy high

I'd recommend using an overclock program to stagger the cores, you may get a higher overclock on average.

Example:
Cores 1-2 @ 5.3Ghz
Cores 3-4 @ 5.0Ghz
Cores 5-6 @ 4.7Ghz
Cores 7-8 @ 4.5Ghz
@ 1.475v - 4.875Ghz average

VS.

Full CPU Overclock of 4.6Ghz @ 1.5v


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> So is it worth upgrading from a 1090T to the FX-8320?


First: I recommend paying the extra 40$.
It depends on what you do with your CPU.
You will not gain much if you:

mainly use Sony Vegas or any video encoding program that can use your GPU
Spend your days doing Pi, IBT or other float-based stuff (Phenom II X6 [any model] @ 4.0/4.2GHz gives 77 GFLOPS, FX-8350 @ 4.6 gives 33 [ on IBT])
Need a lot of Instructions per clock
You *will* gain if you:

encode with a variety of programs (livestream twitch/justin.tv, etc)
Multi-task a lot (8 "cores" vs 6)
need more power saving
Are looking for improvement about affinity locking (aka threads doesn't jump from one core to another all the time)
Want the smoothness of 4.0GHz easily
Want to break an OC record
Just want an unlocked CPU
*Are using Linux (tested here. Impressive)*
Single-threaded games seems to benefit if the CPU was a bottleneck such as the X6 1055T @ 4.0GHz (Example: Second Life: +5-8 FPS with deferred rendering turned on -tested by me)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> First: I recommend paying the extra 40$.
> It depends on what you do with your CPU.
> You will not gain much if you:
> [*] mainly use Sony Vegas or any video encoding program that can use your GPU
> [*] Spend your days doing Pi, IBT or other float-based stuff (Phenom II X6 [any model] @ 4.0/4.2GHz gives 77 GFLOPS, FX-8350 @ 4.6 gives 33 [ on IBT])
> )


Edit: fx 8350 @4.6 gives 43 gflops


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Got a stable 5.063Ghz, but temps can reach up to 69C, wish is pretty high for AMD chips.

Cinebench score:


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What!? 10C? thats not cold, you don't know what cold is LOL


Lol, my aimbit is 4C in Netherlands.


----------



## Tarnix

Trying [email protected] vCore. Wish me luck 
Edit: Trying 1.42v


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> How long did you let the memtest run ?
> See my post at http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/5150#post_18776526, there is an image link that has my temps at 4.6 GHz , 17 hours of prime95.
> That run was too hot, but it ran fine.


Ran for a little over an hour. I will run it overnight tonight.

And that 65 degrees...was that reported through Overdrive or Core temp/Hw Monitor?


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For those that are having trouble getting stability either:
> - on a module above a certain frequency
> - on a module, but a rediculous amount of voltage helps and the temps are crazy high
> I'd recommend using an overclock program to stagger the cores, you may get a higher overclock on average.
> Example:
> Cores 1-2 @ 5.3Ghz
> Cores 3-4 @ 5.0Ghz
> Cores 5-6 @ 4.7Ghz
> Cores 7-8 @ 4.5Ghz
> @ 1.475v - 4.875Ghz average
> VS.
> Full CPU Overclock of 4.6Ghz @ 1.5v


Which program allows you to set the core individually?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For those that are having trouble getting stability either:
> - on a module above a certain frequency
> - on a module, but a rediculous amount of voltage helps and the temps are crazy high
> I'd recommend using an overclock program to stagger the cores, you may get a higher overclock on average.
> Example:
> Cores 1-2 @ 5.3Ghz
> Cores 3-4 @ 5.0Ghz
> Cores 5-6 @ 4.7Ghz
> Cores 7-8 @ 4.5Ghz
> @ 1.475v - 4.875Ghz average
> VS.
> Full CPU Overclock of 4.6Ghz @ 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> Which program allows you to set the core individually?
Click to expand...

AOD lets you set individual cores


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> Which program allows you to set the core individually?


Yeah, I was kinda general about that.

Didn't want to say, use "X" program, cause most people have a preference.

Asus users can use TurboV
Others can use Amd Overdrive. Can MSI Afterburner do CPU's? It might be just for GPU.

But definately AOD.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> Which program allows you to set the core individually?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was kinda general about that.
> 
> Didn't want to say, use "X" program, cause most people have a preference.
> 
> Asus users can use TurboV
> Others can use Amd Overdrive. Can MSI Afterburner do CPU's? It might be just for GPU.
> 
> But definately AOD.
Click to expand...

nope, MSI Afterburner is GPU only.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?
> Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.


The voltage is kept steady yes, as much is it can be.

It WILL spike much higher than needed. Sometimes over 2v. There is a post in this very thread with exactly this happening. "Why did my CPU Vcore Spike to 2.3v when I was running IBT last night".

LLC is why.

With the Digi+ VRM's it's not an issue. Analog VRM's, it's an issue. And a fact. Look it up.

LLC will damage your CPU. No doubt about it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?
> Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage is kept steady yes, as much is it can be.
> 
> It WILL spike much higher than needed. Sometimes over 2v. There is a post in this very thread with exactly this happening. "Why did my CPU Vcore Spike to 2.3v when I was running IBT last night".
> 
> LLC is why.
> 
> With the Digi+ VRM's it's not an issue. Analog VRM's, it's an issue. And a fact. Look it up.
> 
> LLC will damage your CPU. No doubt about it.
Click to expand...

On a quality motherboard, no it will not. I bet you are referring to an article by Anandtech in 2007. Components (namely Capacitors and MOSFETS are not the same these days )

From my earlier post:
Quote:


> I did CK. It's called ripple.
> is the small unwanted residual periodic variation of the direct current (dc) output of a power supply which has been derived from an alternating current (ac) source.
> 
> Ripple causes heat and more 'wear and tear' on everything electronic. I think he may be referring to an article that Anandtech did on ripple. The article was done in 2007 and motherboard components and tech has changed a great deal since then namely capacitors and MOSFETS, and LLC does not create voltage spikes from high load to low load as it did then.
> This article from OC.net pretty much sums things up
> http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/


The jump in Vcore when going from high load to low load doesn't happen with todays quality motherboards. I have graphed the vcore on many LLC motherboards and it does not happen. If yours is, get a different motherboard


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?
> Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage is kept steady yes, as much is it can be.
> 
> It WILL spike much higher than needed. Sometimes over 2v. There is a post in this very thread with exactly this happening. "Why did my CPU Vcore Spike to 2.3v when I was running IBT last night".
> 
> LLC is why.
> 
> With the Digi+ VRM's it's not an issue. Analog VRM's, it's an issue. And a fact. Look it up.
> 
> LLC will damage your CPU. No doubt about it.
Click to expand...

On a quality motherboard, no it will not. I bet you are referring to an article by Anandtech in 2007. Components (namely Capacitors and MOSFETS are not the same these days )

From my earlier post:
Quote:


> I did CK. It's called ripple.
> is the small unwanted residual periodic variation of the direct current (dc) output of a power supply which has been derived from an alternating current (ac) source.
> 
> Ripple causes heat and more 'wear and tear' on everything electronic. I think he may be referring to an article that Anandtech did on ripple. The article was done in 2007 and motherboard components and tech has changed a great deal since then namely capacitors and MOSFETS, and LLC does not create voltage spikes from high load to low load as it did then.
> This article from OC.net pretty much sums things up
> http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/


The jump in Vcore when going from high load to low load doesn't happen with todays quality motherboards. I have graphed the vcore on many LLC motherboards and it does not happen. If yours is, get a different motherboard


----------



## itomic

Does any of u with FX 83xx have kill-a-watt or similar device ?? I would like to compare power draw with my FX 8120 at say 4.5Ghz in Cinebech for example to see would i get lower power draw going to FX 83xx.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You are spot on Kyad , it's not a bad thing .
> I just prefer not to use it.


The problem is not LLC but the Asrock motherboard which several people have complained about. The do not have sufficient phase control from what I remember , but I could be wrong.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Got a stable 5.063Ghz, but temps can reach up to 69C, wish is pretty high for AMD chips.
> Cinebench score:


I find that picture of Hitler revolting, being a mass murderer is NOT cool!! Please change that picture immediately or I'll take this matter up with the administrators of this forum or the whole board.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I find that picture of Hitler revolting, being a mass murderer is NOT cool!! Please change that picture.....


+1 to that, even if i find it more stupid than revolting ,people can go wrong just to try to catch some light








.... i dont want to have to watch this picture each time i ll read in this thread....it input some sort of disrespect in this forum


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Does any of u with FX 83xx have kill-a-watt or similar device ?? I would like to compare power draw with my FX 8120 at say 4.5Ghz in Cinebech for example to see would i get lower power draw going to FX 83xx.


I had 8120 and the fx-8320 pulls about 50 watts less from the wall according to kill-a-watt.


----------



## PainKiller89

I took out my 8350 since i was having some issues with bf3, put back my 1100t, my number on the processor was 1244PGT. I have heard the second batches are better then the 1244PGT.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> I took out my 8350 since i was having some issues with bf3, put back my 1100t, my number on the processor was 1244PGT. I have heard the second batches are better then the 1244PGT.


What issues with bf3 was you having ?


----------



## kzone75

Almost 100W less with the 8320 than with the 8120 for me. My 8120 was high leaker..


----------



## itomic

Mine is low leakege one. My system draw from the wall in Cinebench about 230W, CPU was @ 4.0Ghz , 1.28V load voltage. Clocked at 4.6Ghz 1.425V consuption was about 315w from the wall. Can u compare those numbers with FX 83xx ?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Mine is low leakege one. My system draw from the wall in Cinebench about 230W, CPU was @ 4.0Ghz , 1.28V load voltage. Clocked at 4.6Ghz 1.425V consuption was about 315w from the wall. Can u compare those numbers with FX 83xx ?


Dang, those wattages are low! At 4.74GHz 1.416V the whole system with the 8320 draws just above 300W. 400W(!) with the 8120 at 4.7 (1.45V). Will try 4 and 4.5GHz later.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Remember when I said the F9 BIOS messed up LLC? That's exactly what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I may have to take you up on your offer for a BIOS with working LLC. Are you running a rev 1.1 board ?
Click to expand...

I am. I would not have offered the BIOS if I wasn't sure our boards matched.

For the record, gigabyte's DualBIOS wont let you brick your board. If the update fails, it'll copy the 2nd BIOS over the 1st one and you're back to how you were. If the update passes, and you successfully boot, it will write the new BIOS over the backup, updating it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> There is also probably a reason why AMD chose to limit the clock to 4.0 ghz and not start at say, 4.5. And we may be finding that out.


Because between the speed and voltage required, it would have passed the TDP limit of 125w, and this would have to be sold as a 140w unit, which would be bad for their image considering they're already pounded for their chips eating up so much power. Plus, the amount of power it would require might go over FCC regulations, and of course, people would be annoyed with being forced to use the AIO cooler AMD offers and it's limited OC headroom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keeping voltage steady is a bad thing? Really? That's why those of us with LLC are hitting higher clocks on less voltage then those without, _and_ not suffering from vdroop?
> Ask cssorkinman what voltage he has to run at to keep 5Ghz due to vdroop, then try calling LLC a bad thing again.
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage is kept steady yes, as much is it can be.
> 
> It WILL spike much higher than needed. Sometimes over 2v. There is a post in this very thread with exactly this happening. "Why did my CPU Vcore Spike to 2.3v when I was running IBT last night".
> 
> LLC is why.
> 
> With the Digi+ VRM's it's not an issue. Analog VRM's, it's an issue. And a fact. Look it up.
> 
> LLC will damage your CPU. No doubt about it.
Click to expand...

You really should read Red's 990FX-UD7 Rev 1.1 review. It goes over what LLC does, and even provides shiny graphs. To sum it up though, you are so wrong it's funny.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> So is it worth upgrading from a 1090T to the FX-8320?
> 
> 
> 
> First: I recommend paying the extra 40$.
> It depends on what you do with your CPU.
> You will not gain much if you:
> 
> mainly use Sony Vegas or any video encoding program that can use your GPU
> Spend your days doing Pi, IBT or other float-based stuff (Phenom II X6 [any model] @ 4.0/4.2GHz gives 77 GFLOPS, FX-8350 @ 4.6 gives 33 [ on IBT])
> Need a lot of Instructions per clock
> You *will* gain if you:
> 
> encode with a variety of programs (livestream twitch/justin.tv, etc)
> Multi-task a lot (8 "cores" vs 6)
> need more power saving
> Are looking for improvement about affinity locking (aka threads doesn't jump from one core to another all the time)
> Want the smoothness of 4.0GHz easily
> Want to break an OC record
> 
> Just want an unlocked CPU
> *Are using Linux (tested here. Impressive)*
> Single-threaded games seems to benefit if the CPU was a bottleneck such as the X6 1055T @ 4.0GHz (Example: Second Life: +5-8 FPS with deferred rendering turned on -tested by me)
Click to expand...

1090T is unlocked, but otherwise, nice list.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, I was kinda general about that.
> Didn't want to say, use "X" program, cause most people have a preference.
> Asus users can use TurboV
> Others can use Amd Overdrive. Can MSI Afterburner do CPU's? It might be just for GPU.
> But definately AOD.


Neither of those programs seems to let me do it, it's all or nothing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Neither of those programs seems to let me do it, it's all or nothing.


Have you tried in your bios? I know i can disable set of 2 cores like 8&7 5&6 etc etc except the first 2 cores


----------



## m0bius

I can disable them, but not modify clock speeds independently of other cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For those that are having trouble getting stability either:
> - on a module above a certain frequency
> - on a module, but a rediculous amount of voltage helps and the temps are crazy high
> I'd recommend using an overclock program to stagger the cores, you may get a higher overclock on average.
> Example:
> Cores 1-2 @ 5.3Ghz
> Cores 3-4 @ 5.0Ghz
> Cores 5-6 @ 4.7Ghz
> Cores 7-8 @ 4.5Ghz
> @ 1.475v - 4.875Ghz average
> VS.
> Full CPU Overclock of 4.6Ghz @ 1.5v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I can disable them, but not modify clock speeds independently of other cores.


Ah sorry wasnt sure if you meant disable now i know you meant clockspeed


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> First: I recommend paying the extra 40$.
> It depends on what you do with your CPU.
> You will not gain much if you:
> 
> mainly use Sony Vegas or any video encoding program that can use your GPU
> Spend your days doing Pi, IBT or other float-based stuff (Phenom II X6 [any model] @ 4.0/4.2GHz gives 77 GFLOPS, FX-8350 @ 4.6 gives 33 [ on IBT])
> Need a lot of Instructions per clock
> You *will* gain if you:
> 
> encode with a variety of programs (livestream twitch/justin.tv, etc)
> Multi-task a lot (8 "cores" vs 6)
> need more power saving
> Are looking for improvement about affinity locking (aka threads doesn't jump from one core to another all the time)
> Want the smoothness of 4.0GHz easily
> Want to break an OC record
> Just want an unlocked CPU
> *Are using Linux (tested here. Impressive)*
> Single-threaded games seems to benefit if the CPU was a bottleneck such as the X6 1055T @ 4.0GHz (Example: Second Life: +5-8 FPS with deferred rendering turned on -tested by me)


I will mostly be playing games, and using 3dsmax. Also the 8350 is a little out of my price range for me since I found the 8320 for 170 at $amazon. So would I notice a difference when playing games like BF3 and Crysis or Crysis 3.


----------



## itomic

No, becouse u can set cores clocks in two seconds to match FX 8350 specs.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I can disable them, but not modify clock speeds independently of other cores.


Sorry, I thought it was an option to set them individually My CPU is en-route to RMA so I can't check right now.
I know there is a slider for individual multi's, but as you say it may effect them all. Can someone else verify if that works?
All I have right now is my A8 Laptop, and there's isn't much tweeking in this, lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I can disable them, but not modify clock speeds independently of other cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought it was an option to set them individually My CPU is en-route to RMA so I can't check right now.
> I know there is a slider for individual multi's, but as you say it may effect them all. Can someone else verify if that works?
> All I have right now is my A8 Laptop, and there's isn't much tweeking in this, lol.
Click to expand...

there is a slider for each, and a check box to have them all act in unison. Don't know if unchecking works however.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> That's exactly what ive been doing. Im just starting to think no matter how hard i try im not going to be stable with prime above 4.6. Which is disheartening, it would be icing on the cake. Though im the kinda guy to say NO Retreat NO Surrender! haha


Yes, so am I. My power bill is going to be something with the box running 24/7 .

Well, I guess there is a reason AMD clocked their chip at 4.0 / 4.2 turbo and not 4.5 or higher.
Quote:


> the error for your link:
> The page isn't redirecting properly
> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
> This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept
> cookies.
> I cleared cookies also no change. Its no biggy though man like i said i was only having a laugh with ya


Well since I took the time, might as well make it work.

Try this link for my 5.0 OC prime unstable screenshot :
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1eSSO_7gwqeQmc3UHh2UHo1Z0U

And this link for my 4.6 stable :
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1eSSO_7gwqeQUs5Vm9ONTJfSkE

On both of these, you will have to download the file and zoom in 1:1 pixels to see the middle screen.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> Ran for a little over an hour. I will run it overnight tonight.
> And that 65 degrees...was that reported through Overdrive or Core temp/Hw Monitor?


It was the core temp in Hw monitor.

Try this link :
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1eSSO_7gwqeQUs5Vm9ONTJfSkE

You will have to download the image, and then zoom in the middle screen at 1:1 pixel mapping. You will see all the temps and voltages.

I just ran with the exact same BIOS settings for the last 11 hours, except I turned C1E, C6, CNQ and APM back on.
Now the peak CPU temp with Prime95 is a much more reasonable 57°C. I think this should work even for summer time so I believe I have a reasonable 4.6 GHz OC. Only thing that still bugs me is that my g. skill DDR3-1866 RAM is underclocked at 1600 speed
.
With the FSB at 200 MHz, I have not been able to go any higher than 1600 MHz RAM speed. Ie. 8x200 .
The higher multipliers will not work no matter what I do to RAM voltage, CPU/NB, timings, etc.
The RAM seems to work OK at 8x250 which is 2000 speed, though I have not run long term tests.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Yes, so am I. My power bill is going to be something with the box running 24/7 .
> Well, I guess there is a reason AMD clocked their chip at 4.0 / 4.2 turbo and not 4.5 or higher.
> Well since I took the time, might as well make it work.
> Try this link for my 5.0 OC prime unstable screenshot :
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1eSSO_7gwqeQmc3UHh2UHo1Z0U
> And this link for my 4.6 stable :
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1eSSO_7gwqeQUs5Vm9ONTJfSkE
> On both of these, you will have to download the file and zoom in 1:1 pixels to see the middle screen.


So this is with LLC on? Wow, that BIOS does have a huge vCore swing, +0.1v?!?!?.
And almost 90 Celsius on the NB @ 5Ghz,









At least the LLC is running better on the 4.6Ghz run.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> there is a slider for each, and a check box to have them all act in unison. Don't know if unchecking works however.


Check box is clicked and greyed-out, so that I cannot uncheck it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sorry, I thought it was an option to set them individually My CPU is en-route to RMA so I can't check right now.
> I know there is a slider for individual multi's, but as you say it may effect them all. Can someone else verify if that works?
> All I have right now is my A8 Laptop, and there's isn't much tweeking in this, lol.


Same as above, but Also, Turbo V would let me modify cores individually on a Phenom, but when I dropped in a BD, or PD, it modifies all cores.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Does any of u with FX 83xx have kill-a-watt or similar device ?? I would like to compare power draw with my FX 8120 at say 4.5Ghz in Cinebech for example to see would i get lower power draw going to FX 83xx.


Already did it for my rig between a 8150 @4,6Ghz and 8350 @4.6 Ghz. 8150 peaked at 423 Watts and the 8350 at 376 Watts


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So this is with LLC on?


Yes it is with LLC on . It was on high for the 4.6 GHz run, and on Extreme for the 5.0 GHz run.
Quote:


> Wow, that BIOS does have a huge vCore swing, +0.1v?!?!?.


Yes ... I don't think the LLC is working as intended.
Quote:


> And almost 90 Celsius on the NB @ 5Ghz,


Actually that 86°C on TMPIN2 isn't on the NB.

I have run the Gigabyte Touchbios utility at the same time as HWmon, and determined that the TMPIN2 sensor matches what Gigabyte calls "CPU temperature"'. So I think it's actually the socket temperature ...

CPU package temp was 74°C in that run.


----------



## itomic

What program did u use ??


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He's playing with Phase, Chilled, or DICE at that point, don;t try comparing to your own cooling.


No, ambients are +20-22C in my room and cooling nothing special

There is photo of my PC station with my second Vishera chip (5700+ MHz valdiation, of course idle)



Yesterday me with friend frozed my first Vishera chip (validation "only" 5510 MHz with 1.575V) with LN2...Looks not bad







... Playing Quake III more than one hour with 6 GHz for people and max. clock was finally broked











And one from few screenshots


If I remember right, we got about 8100 MHz with this voltage. After Christmas I take some time for LN2 and I tried the best what I could do .


----------



## hotrod717

Finally got the 8350 installed and other than Maxmemm, is benching really well. Only at 4.75ghz, but have a long way to go with this.


----------



## PaddieMayne

OK i have finally given up on my MSI 990FXA-GD80 v2 mobo, after flashing the BIOS to the latest beta version and now its fried my board as it wont post at all, so im rma ing it and ive just bought one of these...Asus Crosshair V Formula Z.... hopefully it will perform much better than the msi.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He's playing with Phase, Chilled, or DICE at that point, don;t try comparing to your own cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, ambients are +20-22C in my room and cooling nothing special
> 
> There is photo of my PC station with my second Vishera chip (5700+ MHz valdiation, of course idle)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday me with friend frozed my first Vishera chip (validation "only" 5510 MHz with 1.575V) with LN2...Looks not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Playing Quake III more than one hour with 6 GHz for people and max. clock was finally broked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one from few screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember right, we got about 8100 MHz with this voltage. After Christmas I take some time for LN2 and I tried the best what I could do .
Click to expand...

All 8 cores, Nice!


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What issues with bf3 was you having ?


I figured it was a bad processor, getting another one in tomorrow. Also found out that my beta drivers 12.11 beta 11 was causing some slowness and stuttering as well, but went ahead and ordered me 670 FTW, was really getting tired of messing around with 7900 series cards.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> I figured it was a bad processor, getting another one in tomorrow. Also found out that my beta drivers 12.11 beta 11 was causing some slowness and stuttering as well, but went ahead and ordered me 670 FTW, was really getting tired of messing around with 7900 series cards.


Hope the new one does you well. I play bf3 sometimes with a gtx660tisc. I have vsync on cus my monitor is only 60hz. get solid 60 fps on ultra so the 670 should do you very well. Sadly was it out of myprice range when i was looking.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Anybody any ideas on how the Asus Crosshair V Formula Z performs with the FX 8350 ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Anybody any ideas on how the Asus Crosshair V Formula Z performs with the FX 8350 ?


Judging by the grid on page 1 performs very well


----------



## gertruude

Finally got prime stable at 4.7ghz.....woot?....not likely









Now im faced with something never experienced before. CPU downclocking every so often. apm and everything else set to disable. T probe off using extreme settings.

Only does it with prime95. Get to same temps on OCCT & IBT and no throttling issues.

Why would prime be causing this? Does it large fft and small not tried blend yet thats my next thing to try.

Figured it out lol


----------



## rvaughn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Anybody any ideas on how the Asus Crosshair V Formula Z performs with the FX 8350 ?


I think it's probably the best motherboard I've EVER owned. I've been tweaking HW for 30 years now and I can't think of any that I've liked as well as it.

It has lot's of power connections, 24 pin, 8 pin, 4 pin, and 4 pin "EZ port" molex. The only physical thing that I don't like with the board is the 4-pin molex connector -- those connectors are just so tight that I don't like pushing that hard against my MB -- and there has to be a better way of adding more PCI power. OTOH, I don't know that I really needed to connect it,

A couple of things I've noticed with Ram: any of the LLC settings for CPU/NB tend to be rather aggressive, and I haven't been able to actually get 2400 MHz Ram working at quite that speed (about 2350 is the best I've gotten stable). The Ram I had, though, wasn't binned for AMD, so others may be able to do better. Overall, the board seems to be as good as ASUS claims -- which makes it pretty darn good.

I haven't gotten my 8350 quite as fast as some others, but cooling is at least part of my problems. I don't think the MB can be blamed for any of it because I managed to OC a BD with it by more than 1GHz. I haven't noticed any of the FSB "dead zones" that others have mentioned -- it seems to OC just as well using either the FSB or multipliers (though some benchmarks give better results with the FSB).

I had some bios problems earlier, but version 0806 of the bios was pulled off their site and the newest versions seem pretty solid.

I'm using 7 of the 8 SATA ports and the two extra ones seem fine -- only problem is that when I upgrade bios it defaults to turning the two extra ones off.


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm hitting a pretty stubborn wall at 5.4 Ghz, I don't wish to go higher on the voltage to the chip. Wondering what is holding it back and what to try next? temps are fine btw.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2609786


----------



## Covert_Death

i'd say 5.4 is the highest yet if stable, and don't think your gonna get much higher LOL


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm hitting a pretty stubborn wall at 5.4 Ghz, I don't wish to go higher on the voltage to the chip. Wondering what is holding it back and what to try next? temps are fine btw.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2609786


Have you tried lowering the multiplier and up with the bus speed?


----------



## mwl5apv

i am getting ready to swap my current phenomII for an 8350. Now, I know certain batches were better then others. My question is, which batch numbers should i be on the look for? I would really like one that has better OC potential.


----------



## cssorkinman

Yup, went about every route I could to try to get past 5.4 starting at 1.56 V on the cpu all the way up to 1.6 V . I keep hitting the same wall. I haven't touched any of the other voltages , what should I try next?
No it's not stable at all @ 5.4 just enough to validate thats about it. I can run some benches at nearly 5.3 with all 8 cores enabled but that's about it.


----------



## FlanK3r

1229, 1237, 1242 and 1243


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup, went about every route I could to try to get past 5.4 starting at 1.56 V on the cpu all the way up to 1.6 V . I keep hitting the same wall. I haven't touched any of the other voltages , what should I try next?
> No it's not stable at all @ 5.4 just enough to validate thats about it. I can run some benches at nearly 5.3 with all 8 cores enabled but that's about it.


are you trying to get a 24/7 stable 5.4?????? I think the highest stable was 5.2Ghz so far by red. if you can get some benches running at 5.3 i'd try to stabilize that first before moving up another 100mhz


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 1229, 1237, 1242 and 1243


So those are the good clockers correct? Any of those better then the others? I'm going throug this thread page by page but am struggling in finding my answers.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> are you trying to get a 24/7 stable 5.4?????? I think the highest stable was 5.2Ghz so far by red. if you can get some benches running at 5.3 i'd try to stabilize that first before moving up another 100mhz


That sounds like conventional wisdom, I tend to be a bit of a contrary thinker..... lol
I was trying to find the clockspeed limit of the chip at certain voltage and am hoping that the 5.4 limit so far is caused by something other than vcore because I'm at the limit of what I am willing to use on the chip. If i can find more stability by adding volts elsewhere, that's about the only option I have left. I was just wondering where to start?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That sounds like conventional wisdom, I tend to be a bit of a contrary thinker..... lol
> I was trying to find the clockspeed limit of the chip at certain voltage and am hoping that the 5.4 limit so far is caused by something other than vcore because I'm at the limit of what I am willing to use on the chip. If i can find more stability by adding volts elsewhere, that's about the only option I have left. I was just wondering where to start?


I was going to say the same as KZone, to go with FSB + Multi. It will most likely be part of your problem. I was playing around with lower FSB setting, and I found with my chip, that getting over a Multi of 25 takes a lot of voltage.
At one point I was 150 x 26.5 @ 1.5v to POST at 3.975Ghz (couldn't get past 26.5 multi, although I didn't try over 1.5v)

But since you've already went that route, I'd say, increase your CPU/NB voltage, and lower your RAM speed.
Or disable cores.


----------



## JMatzelle3

How are you guys liking the 8320/50 i have been a intel buff for years and recently i just want to go amd because its a good price range

for gaming how is it

Recently purchased Z77-ud5 and i5 3570k and have had nothng but problems and im sick of the support :/ from intel


----------



## sickntired

I Finally sold my AMD 1090T for $175 and picked up a AMD fx 8350 from amazon for $189 shipped with free 2 day shipping! My question is what temp reading is correct on hardware monitor,the CPU which reads 27c at idle or the package temps that reads 7 C at idle?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> How are you guys liking the 8320/50 i have been a intel buff for years and recently i just want to go amd because its a good price range
> for gaming how is it
> Recently purchased Z77-ud5 and i5 3570k and have had nothng but problems and im sick of the support :/ from intel


I got the 8350 & gtx 660ti sc and i dont have any problems whatsoever. I play quite a wide range of games too. I have vsync on too(cause of monitor) so i get a constant 60 fps at high/ultra settings. Ive seen all the threads on here saying its no good for gaming lol. They couldnt be further from the truth


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickntired*
> 
> I Finally sold my AMD 1090T for $175 and picked up a AMD fx 8350 from amazon for $189 shipped with free 2 day shipping! My question is what temp reading is correct on hardware monitor,the CPU which reads 27c at idle or the package temps that reads 7 C at idle?


cpu reading is your socket temp

The one to watch is the package temp, this shouldnt go above 62C really.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I got the 8350 & gtx 660ti sc and i dont have any problems whatsoever. I play quite a wide range of games too. I have vsync on too(cause of monitor) so i get a constant 60 fps at high/ultra settings. Ive seen all the threads on here saying its no good for gaming lol. They couldnt be further from the truth


+1 i have a FX 8350 and a 660ti too and like gertruude no problems to run games (lol but this was already true with phenoms







...)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwl5apv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 1229, 1237, 1242 and 1243
> 
> 
> 
> So those are the good clockers correct? Any of those better then the others? I'm going throug this thread page by page but am struggling in finding my answers.
Click to expand...

The 1229 seems to be the best overall. second (and this is subjective( 1242 seems to be emerging as the next best OC'er/lower voltage. Maybe Flank3rs can add his experience to this.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> +1 i have a FX 8350 and a 660ti too and like gertruude no problems to run games (lol but this was already true with phenoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...)


The only games thats really tested it is Batman arkham city lol. Blackops2 & bf3 i get better fps at ultra settings than i do with Batman. Though im sure if i was to be bothered with adjusting settings i could get it running sweet.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Just checked mine and its a 1237, are they any good ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 1229, 1237, 1242 and 1243


Thanks for the info! I got a 1242.
Have only just begun to play with it. [email protected] 1.425 v from jump. Benches well except memory. Horrible
maxmemm. Did get 1.25 single core and 8.08 multi on cinebench. Was apprehensive about switching from my 1100T, but am pretty happy so far.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The only games thats really tested it is Batman arkham city lol. Blackops2 & bf3 i get better fps at ultra settings than i do with Batman. Though im sure if i was to be bothered with adjusting settings i could get it running sweet.


good to know as i havent test thoses ones








i can run @high settings all thoses ones with a 60fps minimum:
Crysis 3,jurassic rage, ravaged, hawken for the upcoming ones
Crysis1&2,warhead & wars,UT3,Dirt3,deus-Ex and so many others

only problems i had was with Crysis1 & warhead (had to rename my bin32 and bin64 folders) and with portal2....but i didnt really try to find a fix for now so i m bizy to try to get the best oc out of my FX...lol....i bet u know what i m talkin about


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> good to know as i havent test thoses ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can run @high settings all thoses ones with a 60fps minimum:
> Crysis 3,jurassic rage, ravaged, hawken for the upcoming ones
> Crysis1&2,warhead & wars,UT3,Dirt3,deus-Ex and so many others
> only problems i had was with Crysis1 & warhead (had to rename my bin32 and bin64 folders) and with portal2....but i didnt really try to find a fix for now so i m bizy to try to get the best oc out of my FX...lol....i bet u know what i m talkin about


Yes lol. Been here days trying to get prime95 stable but alas i think im not going to be "stable" past 4.6 without throttling kicking in. I did have it stable for over an hour on 4.7 but it was downclocking itself. Must of been the nb temps that were making it do that as everything else was disabled in bios.

I need to stop stressing lol its stressing me out now







I got 4.9 stable for gaming and video encoding. So am going to use that. temps dont go past 40C tops

I dont care anymore about being prime95 stable too much hard work. I suppose 4.7 is a good overclock on air for prime95 stablilty

Just got to wait til february so i can buy my first watercooling setup


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Just checked mine and its a 1237, are they any good ?


1237 has been one of the worst so far.


----------



## kzone75

I don't recall what batch I had. Impossible to look anymore since the lapping..







Isn't there any program that can get that info from the chip?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I don't recall what batch I had. Impossible to look anymore since the lapping..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there any program that can get that info from the chip?


I checked on several programs including Sandra, I don't believe that info is embedded anywhere other than lasered onto the IHS K


----------



## cssorkinman

You may be able to cross reference the serial number on the original processor packaging.
EDIT: Do you have that number?


----------



## kzone75

I've got the serial #


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> OK i have finally given up on my MSI 990FXA-GD80 v2 mobo, after flashing the BIOS to the latest beta version and now its fried my board as it wont post at all, so im rma ing it and ive just bought one of these...Asus Crosshair V Formula Z.... hopefully it will perform much better than the msi.


It will, that is why people covet them. They are pricey, but very well designed and manufactured.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> OK i have finally given up on my MSI 990FXA-GD80 v2 mobo, after flashing the BIOS to the latest beta version and now its fried my board as it wont post at all, so im rma ing it and ive just bought one of these...Asus Crosshair V Formula Z.... hopefully it will perform much better than the msi.


It will, that is why people covet them. They are pricey, but very well designed and manufactured.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I've got the serial #


My S/N is 9H50662I20011 Batch is 1235 , I don't know if that helps or not. If we had several people post theirs it may help you get close.
I'm looking for a way to find out for sure , It's about the only way to identify the chip that i can think of after lapping :/.


----------



## kzone75

9H72125|21191.. That would possibly mean it's newer than yours?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 9H72125|21191.. That would possibly mean it's newer than yours?


K, how many (C) did lapping net you?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 9H72125|21191.. That would possibly mean it's newer than yours?


That would be a logical assumption, but it still doesn't answer the question for you







.
I'm sure all those numbers are indicators of things like month/day/time etc. That's how the batch codes work in my area of manufacturing. I'm trying to find a way to decipher them.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle3*
> 
> How are you guys liking the 8320/50 i have been a intel buff for years and recently i just want to go amd because its a good price range
> for gaming how is it
> Recently purchased Z77-ud5 and i5 3570k and have had nothng but problems and im sick of the support :/ from intel


what kind of problems were you having if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kzone75

5-6C but it's not easy to tell since I'm not using the same motherboard as before the lapping. And I'm sure the Liquid Ultra helps a little as well.


----------



## m0bius

My chip is...

1236PGN

9H72922I20050


----------



## zzztopzzz

Did your 8350 come in a can or paper box. Also, is it a "Black" edition? Just curious.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Just checked mine and its a 1237, are they any good ?
> 
> 
> 
> 1237 has been one of the worst so far.
Click to expand...

aw man...thats what mine is


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Did your 8350 come in a can or paper box. Also, is it a "Black" edition? Just curious.


All the 8*** chips should come in a tin unless they come with the AIO water cooler.


----------



## cssorkinman

Do you know the serial number of your chip Kyad? K-zones chip acts remarkably similar to yours and we are trying to figure out what batch it is. Might be chasing ghosts here , just trying to help


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do you know the serial number of your chip Kyad? K-zones chip acts remarkably similar to yours and we are trying to figure out what batch it is. Might be chasing ghosts here , just trying to help


9H51065|21463

I'd get you a batch number, but I'm out of good paste. If you wanna send me some liquid ultra I'd be happy to help.









(I need to buy some more in due time anyway)


----------



## kzone75

All I can say is that I need to push the voltages A LOT from 4.8 to 5GHz.. I think I'll stick with a stable 4.8. for now..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 9H51065|21463
> I'd get you a batch number, but I'm out of good paste. If you wanna send me some liquid ultra I'd be happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I need to buy some more in due time anyway)


thats ok, i thought you knew your batch already sorry


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 1229, 1237, 1242 and 1243


I got 3 chips that I have tested at 1237 batch and all of them only maxed out at 4.7Ghz stable. I have one from 1229 and that one hit 5Ghz stable (the one I am currently using), I guess to get the batch 1229 you gotta have to find retailers that got their stocks along with the first batch of release that don't sell much of em, Newegg sells alot of em so thats prolly a low chance of getting a good one there that can clock to 5Ghz stable right now. maybe tigerdirect or NCIX, or some retailers on ebay.


----------



## Xclusiv8

Hello, I am new to the forums and have a couple of questions about the fx 8350.
I am thinking of purchasing this cpu for my main work/gaming computer. I mainly do programming and play arma 2. As far as I know the cpu will do more than well for my work but what I am concerned about is the gaming performance in arma 2. Currently i am running a Q6600 @ 3.4ghz and it's not doing so good in arma. Do you guys know how good the fx8350 will perform? Also I am in need of a cheap but overclockable motherboard. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclusiv8*
> 
> Hello, I am new to the forums and have a couple of questions about the fx 8350.
> I am thinking of purchasing this cpu for my main work/gaming computer. I mainly do programming and play arma 2. As far as I know the cpu will do more than well for my work but what I am concerned about is the gaming performance in arma 2. Currently i am running a Q6600 @ 3.4ghz and it's not doing so good in arma. Do you guys know how good the fx8350 will perform? Also I am in need of a cheap but overclockable motherboard. Any suggestions? Thank you.


Looks like the 8350 will work good. Arma 2 is multithreaded, but not that great(it mainly runs 2 thread, but will use up to 4 under high action).
It will also depend what video card you are running.


----------



## Solders18

I've had two 8350's from 1237 and an 8320 from 1236. The 8350's clocked to 5 and 4.8. The 8320 clocked to 4.6


----------



## Schindlerian

Maybe this is a pretty dumb question but what's up with the current price of the 8350? I'm really considering switching over from my 1100t but definitely not until it's in more of an acceptable area of $180 or so instead of $220.

I guess I'm also somewhat hesitant to see what the future holds but with the way things are going I'm assuming that significant enhancements are still a while to go. Guess I'll hold on until after the holiday season.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schindlerian*
> 
> Maybe this is a pretty dumb question but what's up with the current price of the 8350? I'm really considering switching over from my 1100t but definitely not until it's in more of an acceptable area of $180 or so instead of $220.
> 
> I guess I'm also somewhat hesitant to see what the future holds but with the way things are going I'm assuming that significant enhancements are still a while to go. Guess I'll hold on until after the holiday season.


Considering the MSRP of the 8350 is $200, you aren't likely to get your wish. Maybe look at a 8320.


----------



## thunderass

i cant overclock. i need msi board master..

i got yesterday my fx 8320 and i have a big problem too.My mother board is msi 990fxa gd65(latest bios)..My issue is i cannot pass 4 ghz barrier.i need help. My bios settings is

Cpu frequency=200(2200 board freq)
Cpu ratio=20
Oc genie lite=disable
Cpu core control=auto
Ddram frequency=1333 (1 have 4 ddr3 1333 ram=16 gb)
ht link=2600
pcie ex freq=100
cpu voltage=1.5(insane vdrop cpu z show 1.5 but cpu load vcore drop around 1.45)
cool and quiet=disable
c1e support=disable
turbo core things=disable
eup2013=disable

After 30 minutes later with prime 95 i got error.

And i can post over 4 ghz (4.4 and 4.6) but those completly unstable even i give 1.59 vcore(near 1.52 volt with vdrop)
cpu Temprature around 55-60 and mobo is 40. But i saw aux on aida. it hits 20 minutes later 115 celcius degree?What is aux?Mobo voltage regulator?
What is my problem?Mobo or cpu or i forgot something?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> *i cant overclock. i need msi board master..*
> 
> i got yesterday my fx 8320 and i have a big problem too.My mother board is msi 990fxa gd65(latest bios)..My issue is i cannot pass 4 ghz barrier.i need help. My bios settings is
> 
> Cpu frequency=200(2200 board freq)
> Cpu ratio=20
> Oc genie lite=disable
> Cpu core control=auto
> Ddram frequency=1333 (1 have 4 ddr3 1333 ram=16 gb)
> ht link=2600
> pcie ex freq=100
> cpu voltage=1.5(insane vdrop cpu z show 1.5 but cpu load vcore drop around 1.45)
> cool and quiet=disable
> c1e support=disable
> turbo core things=disable
> eup2013=disable
> 
> After 30 minutes later with prime 95 i got error.
> 
> And i can post over 4 ghz (4.4 and 4.6) but those completly unstable even i give 1.59 vcore(near 1.52 volt with vdrop)
> cpu Temprature around 55-60 and mobo is 40. But i saw aux on aida. it hits 20 minutes later 115 celcius degree?What is aux?Mobo voltage regulator?
> What is my problem?Mobo or cpu or i forgot something?


Well, you're in luck as we have an MSI board master here and he's active to boot. Cssorkinman can help you out, I'm sure.


----------



## Schindlerian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Considering the MSRP of the 8350 is $200, you aren't likely to get your wish. Maybe look at a 8320.


I guess I thought I had an understanding that the card was to be introduced sub-200 upon release. Which is by no means out of reach, but in terms of my upgrade I guess it won't be nearly as enticing until it's slightly lower.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> I got 3 chips that I have tested at 1237 batch and all of them only maxed out at 4.7Ghz stable. I have one from 1229 and that one hit 5Ghz stable (the one I am currently using), I guess to get the batch 1229 you gotta have to find retailers that got their stocks along with the first batch of release that don't sell much of em, Newegg sells alot of em so thats prolly a low chance of getting a good one there that can clock to 5Ghz stable right now. maybe tigerdirect or NCIX, or some retailers on ebay.


Well, everybody seems to have different definitions of stable.
Unfortunately I didn't save the batch number.
But my stable OC with 17 hours of Prime95 is 4.6 GHz max.

My FX-3150 S/N is 9M25032K20164, in case anyone figures out how to decode it .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> i cant overclock. i need msi board master..
> i got yesterday my fx 8320 and i have a big problem too.My mother board is msi 990fxa gd65(latest bios)..My issue is i cannot pass 4 ghz barrier.i need help. My bios settings is
> Cpu frequency=200(2200 board freq)
> Cpu ratio=20
> Oc genie lite=disable
> Cpu core control=auto
> Ddram frequency=1333 (1 have 4 ddr3 1333 ram=16 gb)
> ht link=2600
> pcie ex freq=100
> cpu voltage=1.5(insane vdrop cpu z show 1.5 but cpu load vcore drop around 1.45)
> cool and quiet=disable
> c1e support=disable
> turbo core things=disable
> eup2013=disable
> After 30 minutes later with prime 95 i got error.
> And i can post over 4 ghz (4.4 and 4.6) but those completly unstable even i give 1.59 vcore(near 1.52 volt with vdrop)
> cpu Temprature around 55-60 and mobo is 40. But i saw aux on aida. it hits 20 minutes later 115 celcius degree?What is aux?Mobo voltage regulator?
> What is my problem?Mobo or cpu or i forgot something?


Hello, sorry that you are having troubles . Hopefully we can help you figure out what's going on.








It looks to me like you have things pretty well covered as far as disabling power saving features in the bios.The only thing that I would ask is did you disable APS?(active phase switching)

Unless you were unlucky as far as getting a poor overclocking chip, I would expect to get 4.4 ghz out of that combo if your cooling is up to it.
The Vdrop you are experiencing is typical for a board without LLC, and it sounds like you have compensated for it accordingly. A couple questions about the chip, what batch is it and what does cpuid report as being the VID?

Prime 95 has been problematic for several people here with the vishera , have you tried other stability programs? OCCT , Intel burn test? OCCT will graph your voltages as it is testing and this will help determine if the power delivery system is working properly. I would suggest starting with it. Then if we get good results move on to prime 95 .

Take a look at settings on your ram , does cpuid report the timings and speed as being the same As the sticker on the ram indicates? Also it will report alternate JEDC standards for that particular ram.
For right now I would try to match the settings the sticker on the side of the ram itself possibly only bumping up the voltage a little. Later on maybe we can try getting some more speed out of it.

As for the aux temp, I get really weird board temp readings from software like Hwmonitor etc. on my msi boards. Just make sure you have good airflow across the vrms etc. It's remarkable the difference just an 80 mm fan placed over them will make, these board have a big heat sink just need a little air movement to make them efficient.

Could you please fill out your system specs in your signature? Always helpful to do that.
Check some of these things out and report back


----------



## mmniac

I have a question about cooling.
I am wanting to go with an air cooled option and I am leaning toward a Phanteks or Silver Arrow.
It would seem though, that both of these coolers mount only horizontally on AMD chips.
I would rather have vertical mounting to take advantage of the exhaust fans venting out the top of my case.

Am I correct that both these coolers are horizontal mount only ?
If so are there any other quality coolers which would mount the other way?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmniac*
> 
> I have a question about cooling.
> I am wanting to go with an air cooled option and I am leaning toward a Phanteks or Silver Arrow.
> It would seem though, that both of these coolers mount only horizontally on AMD chips.
> I would rather have vertical mounting to take advantage of the exhaust fans venting out the top of my case.
> Am I correct that both these coolers are horizontal mount only ?
> If so are there any other quality coolers which would mount the other way?


Most of them mount, in order to exhaust out the rear of the case, because the heatpipes would get in the way rotated upwards. It would also most likely hit on your video card.

My personal choice on a air cooler for these chips would be any kind of downdraft cooler. Keeping airflow over the VRMs and NB is really helpful when using these FX chips.

If you can fit it, I'd recommend the Noctua C-14


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmniac*
> 
> I have a question about cooling.
> I am wanting to go with an air cooled option and I am leaning toward a Phanteks or Silver Arrow.
> It would seem though, that both of these coolers mount only horizontally on AMD chips.
> I would rather have vertical mounting to take advantage of the exhaust fans venting out the top of my case.
> Am I correct that both these coolers are horizontal mount only ?
> If so are there any other quality coolers which would mount the other way?


There are so many variables to this question lol

What size case do you have?
WHat size motherboard?
what size is the rear exhaust fan?
which cpu do u have?
Whats your budget?

I had a vertical cooler once, Noctua's NH-U12P and i had to put the video card in the pcie x16 x8 slot so the cooler had enough room to pull air.
I had to get the upgrade kit for it to turn it horizontal.

Dont forget heat does rise regardless of what air cooler you have. It will escape though fins as well and thisis what your top exhaust is for as well.
You don't necessarily have to have the cooler fan blowing air to it.
I have the NH-D14 now and its a great air cooler. It is massive though so you would need a big case.

As for which to suggest i wouldnt know i just go with what i have used and the NH D14 is the best air cooler ive ever had.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmniac*
> 
> I have a question about cooling.
> I am wanting to go with an air cooled option and I am leaning toward a Phanteks or Silver Arrow.
> It would seem though, that both of these coolers mount only horizontally on AMD chips.
> I would rather have vertical mounting to take advantage of the exhaust fans venting out the top of my case.
> 
> Am I correct that both these coolers are horizontal mount only ?
> If so are there any other quality coolers which would mount the other way?


I would suggest the Silver Arrow and here is why. The 140mm ty-14 fans are a bit bigger than the cooler itself and can be adjusted so that they blow air underneath the heatsink and over the socket/VRM area and is still propelled towards the exhaust fan. This is another machine of mine with a silver Arrow. the area where the TY-14 sticks above the cooler can be adjusted down to blow underneath. I own and benched the Silver Arrow, NH-D14, and the phanteks and found them all to run a dead heat with each other. The Silver Arrow is just better looking


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schindlerian*
> 
> Maybe this is a pretty dumb question but what's up with the current price of the 8350? I'm really considering switching over from my 1100t but definitely not until it's in more of an acceptable area of $180 or so instead of $220.
> I guess I'm also somewhat hesitant to see what the future holds but with the way things are going I'm assuming that significant enhancements are still a while to go. Guess I'll hold on until after the holiday season.


Check this out:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=fx-8350


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would suggest the Silver Arrow and here is why. The 140mm ty-14 fans are a bit bigger than the cooler itself and can be adjusted so that they blow air underneath the heatsink and over the socket/VRM area and is still propelled towards the exhaust fan. This is another machine of mine with a silver Arrow. the area where the TY-14 sticks above the cooler can be adjusted down to blow underneath. I own and benched the Silver Arrow, NH-D14, and the phanteks and found them all to run a dead heat with each other. The Silver Arrow is just better looking


O......M..........G

PLEASE STOP POSTING YOUR PICS MAN, you make me jealous every time i see it


----------



## Dt_Freak1

wish i could get the silly signature to work. i can do html coding but it wont display for me


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would suggest the Silver Arrow and here is why. The 140mm ty-14 fans are a bit bigger than the cooler itself and can be adjusted so that they blow air underneath the heatsink and over the socket/VRM area and is still propelled towards the exhaust fan. This is another machine of mine with a silver Arrow. the area where the TY-14 sticks above the cooler can be adjusted down to blow underneath. I own and benched the Silver Arrow, NH-D14, and the phanteks and found them all to run a dead heat with each other. The Silver Arrow is just better looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O......M..........G
> 
> PLEASE STOP POSTING YOUR PICS MAN, you make me jealous every time i see it
Click to expand...

hehe,
It's enthusiast OCD I tells ya! lol
It's like a quadfire museum around here. I have built one every year since 2008 (the first year quadfire was viable with the 8.3 CCC drivers)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/4980#post_18755069


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe,
> It's enthusiast OCD I tells ya! lol
> It's like a quadfire museum around here. I have built one every year since 2008 (the first year quadfire was viable with the 8.3 CCC drivers)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/4980#post_18755069


Yes its your current pc i like the most from that link. One day.....One day ill have something similar. Probably when kids are all grown up and flew the nest









Though i am thinking of getting a kit after xmas....i just not made my mind up yet. Its either the WC or another gtx660ti for sli









I just swapped the fans on the NH D14 so now the 140mm on the edge and 120mm in middle and the difference in cooling is about 8oC lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe,
> It's enthusiast OCD I tells ya! lol
> It's like a quadfire museum around here. I have built one every year since 2008 (the first year quadfire was viable with the 8.3 CCC drivers)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/4980#post_18755069
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its your current pc i like the most from that link. One day.....One day ill have something similar. Probably when kids are all grown up and flew the nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i am thinking of getting a kit after xmas....i just not made my mind up yet. Its either the WC or another gtx660ti for sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just swapped the fans on the NH D14 so now the 140mm on the edge and 120mm in middle and the difference in cooling is about 8oC lol
Click to expand...

8c difference? really? thats huge. I can't imagine why that would be, but great


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe,
> It's enthusiast OCD I tells ya! lol
> It's like a quadfire museum around here. I have built one every year since 2008 (the first year quadfire was viable with the 8.3 CCC drivers)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/4980#post_18755069
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its your current pc i like the most from that link. One day.....One day ill have something similar. Probably when kids are all grown up and flew the nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though i am thinking of getting a kit after xmas....i just not made my mind up yet. Its either the WC or another gtx660ti for sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just swapped the fans on the NH D14 so now the 140mm on the edge and 120mm in middle and the difference in cooling is about 8oC lol
Click to expand...

8c difference? really? thats huge. I can't imagine why that would be, but great


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hello, sorry that you are having troubles . Hopefully we can help you figure out what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like you have things pretty well covered as far as disabling power saving features in the bios.The only thing that I would ask is did you disable APS?(active phase switching)
> Unless you were unlucky as far as getting a poor overclocking chip, I would expect to get 4.4 ghz out of that combo if your cooling is up to it.
> The Vdrop you are experiencing is typical for a board without LLC, and it sounds like you have compensated for it accordingly. A couple questions about the chip, what batch is it and what does cpuid report as being the VID?
> 
> Prime 95 has been problematic for several people here with the vishera , have you tried other stability programs? OCCT , Intel burn test? OCCT will graph your voltages as it is testing and this will help determine if the power delivery system is working properly. I would suggest starting with it. Then if we get good results move on to prime 95 .
> Take a look at settings on your ram , does cpuid report the timings and speed as being the same As the sticker on the ram indicates? Also it will report alternate JEDC standards for that particular ram.
> For right now I would try to match the settings the sticker on the side of the ram itself possibly only bumping up the voltage a little. Later on maybe we can try getting some more speed out of it.
> 
> As for the aux temp, I get really weird board temp readings from software like Hwmonitor etc. on my msi boards. Just make sure you have good airflow across the vrms etc. It's remarkable the difference just an 80 mm fan placed over them will make, these board have a big heat sink just need a little air movement to make them efficient.
> Could you please fill out your system specs in your signature? Always helpful to do that.
> Check some of these things out and report back


Thank u for your helping.

My full spec is:

Fx 8320,
msi 999fxa-gd65 rev 3.1 mainboard,
16gb ram totaly =(2 x 4gb kingston ddr3 1333mhz+ 2x 4gb gskill sniper 1600 mhz) all of them working 1333 mhz 9 9 9 24 33 2t command rate. i used all of them my old system without problem
Cpu cooler=xigmatek loki sd963 (i didnt see up to 62 degree celcius with 1.59 vcore)
vga=Sapphire 7870 ghz overclock
600 watt xilence psu(it handled 900 mhz fermi gtx 465 gpu and 4 ghz q9500)
No cd -dvd rw because are ide







need sata conventor.
750 gb samsung hdd

Now this information your asked 

and ram timings 


Bios doesnt have aps option but i think smilar that cpu phase control= yes it is disabled. No timing information about on kingston ram sticker.
And restore after ac power loss=disable too.

And i noticed very intresting things on post screen. 16 gb ram and unganged mode(64 bit).What is this? i mounted dual channeled and aida shows dual channal 128 bit..

Thank u again. Best regards..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 8c difference? really? thats huge. I can't imagine why that would be, but great


Yes thats what i thought but alas i was wrong doh!









there wasnt any difference lol i was just taking the reading i saw but it was wrong lol bloody kids messing around n i wasnt concentrating


----------



## cssorkinman

Thunder, you are welcome, hope we can help you out








If you are willing to live without the extra 8 gb's of ram, in order to try for a higher overclock, I would try using just one set of matched ram. In my experience mismatched ram is a recipe for instability







.
My suggestion would be to try removing 2 dimms and try running stressing programs at the same settings you first encountered instability to see if it helped the situation.
Please report back with the results.
Here is a good article about ganged vs unganged ram : http://www.ilsistemista.net/index.php/hardware-analysis/3-the-phenom-phenomii-memory-controller-and-the-ganged-vs-unganged-question.html?limitstart=0


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thunder, you are welcome, hope we can help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are willing to live without the extra 8 gb's of ram, in order to try for a higher overclock, I would try using just one set of matched ram. In my experience mismatched ram is a recipe for instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My suggestion would be to try removing 2 dimms and try running stressing programs at the same settings you first encountered instability to see if it helped the situation.
> Please report back with the results.
> Here is a good article about ganged vs unganged ram : http://www.ilsistemista.net/index.php/hardware-analysis/3-the-phenom-phenomii-memory-controller-and-the-ganged-vs-unganged-question.html?limitstart=0


i tried with 2 and 1 ram. Nothing changed







. And another interesting things enable ac power loss and system is more stable. Maybe mobo has voltage problem or someting like that.
i think i ll give back mobo and change with giga 990fxa-ud5..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> i tried with 2 and 1 ram. Nothing changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And another interesting things enable ac power loss and system is more stable. Maybe mobo has voltage problem or someting like that.
> i think i ll give back mobo and change with giga 990fxa-ud5..


It's possible the motherboard has a problem with power delivery, but It may be that your PSU is getting tired too. Vishera's are fairly power hungry when overclocked and stressed ( up to 100 watts more than your old processor). Did you try running OCCT and graphing what your voltages are doing? Might be worth trying before going though the trouble of changing out the motherboard. Would hate to see you spend money on another board only to find out you need a new PSU too .
Good luck with what ever you choose to do


----------



## FlanK3r

FX-8320 near 5500 MHz, is a bit worse than my FX-8350s, still very good, again the same batch


----------



## os2wiz

MSRP is $195. Occasionally Tiger Direct lowers its price to $199 but only for a limited sale. Wait on to 2 months and you will see $199 pricing. It worked that way with Bulldozer. Took 3 moths before price dropped to reasonable levels.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> MSRP is $195. Occasionally Tiger Direct lowers its price to $199 but only for a limited sale. Wait on to 2 months and you will see $199 pricing. It worked that way with Bulldozer. Took 3 moths before price dropped to reasonable levels.


For those local to Fry's Electronics, they have been selling the FX-8350 for $199 for the last few weeks, that is where I got mine. I believe they will also ship.

This week they also have a bundle with a 970 chipset Asus mobo + FX-8350 for $235 after rebate.
http://www.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&query_string=fx-8350&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&cat=0

And no, I am not associated with Fry's, just a happy customer.


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's possible the motherboard has a problem with power delivery, but It may be that your PSU is getting tired too. Vishera's are fairly power hungry when overclocked and stressed ( up to 100 watts more than your old processor). Did you try running OCCT and graphing what your voltages are doing? Might be worth trying before going though the trouble of changing out the motherboard. Would hate to see you spend money on another board only to find out you need a new PSU too .
> Good luck with what ever you choose to do


15 minutes occt graps


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks for the information Thunder, that looks like something is getting hot and it's throttling down. Can you check to see if your clockspeed dropped down at the 8 minute mark? You might also check the temp graphs in OCCT they will let you know how hot the core is getting.
Could you try it again using a lower voltage on the chip? Would be interesting to me to see what difference it makes . Mine will OCCT at 4.1 ghz with a setting of 1.31 volts

EDIT: yes something got hot and it throttled down , just saw the frequency chart - I missed it when i first looked.
You need better cooling


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> MSRP is $195. Occasionally Tiger Direct lowers its price to $199 but only for a limited sale. Wait on to 2 months and you will see $199 pricing. It worked that way with Bulldozer. Took 3 moths before price dropped to reasonable levels.


Even at their $289 (8150) pricing when they first came out i think they were "reasonable" still. At $219 (8350) for a high performance cpu i think i that is fairly "cheap" considering the performance output


----------



## shaxs

The lab guys at AMD have had my chip for almost a week now. They have tested on multiple boards with no issues. I will probably pick it up from the campus tomorrow.

So right now I am at a lost as to why my computer will freeze up or just randomly reboot at all stock speeds. The computer with a 1090t runs JUST fine. So it has to be either the mobo or ram at this point.

IF I get a new motherboard, I have a few questions.

1) What should I get? A Crosshair V? Saberooth? I am looking for a nice gaming/overclocking board.

2) Right now I run the GA-990FXA-UD3 which uses the 990fx chipset. I have a raid 5 array setup. If I change over to a new board with the same chipset, will my raid array stay in tact?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> The lab guys at AMD have had my chip for almost a week now. They have tested on multiple boards with no issues. I will probably pick it up from the campus tomorrow.
> 
> So right now I am at a lost as to why my computer will freeze up or just randomly reboot at all stock speeds. The computer with a 1090t runs JUST fine. So it has to be either the mobo or ram at this point.
> 
> IF I get a new motherboard, I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) What should I get? A Crosshair V? Saberooth? I am looking for a nice gaming/overclocking board.
> 
> 2) Right now I run the GA-990FXA-UD3 which uses the 990fx chipset. I have a raid 5 array setup. If I change over to a new board with the same chipset, will my raid array stay in tact?


Either board is going to be rock solid. Can't attest to the raid as i have never set one up, but i would imagine you will have to reconfigure it in the new bios but the content will be unaffected yes?


----------



## cssorkinman

Not sure if you are willing to risk a refurb motherboard but geeks.com has the sabertooth for $94.99 right now.


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the information Thunder, that looks like something is getting hot and it's throttling down. Can you check to see if your clockspeed dropped down at the 8 minute mark? You might also check the temp graphs in OCCT they will let you know how hot the core is getting.
> Could you try it again using a lower voltage on the chip? Would be interesting to me to see what difference it makes . Mine will OCCT at 4.1 ghz with a setting of 1.31 volts
> EDIT: yes something got hot and it throttled down , just saw the frequency chart - I missed it when i first looked.
> You need better cooling


Thanks for your information cssorkinman. i tried lower voltage but system was unstable even 1.44-146 vcore and during occt in 1 minutes system freeze ,blue screen or alert occt ..i checked and saw 3-4 times lower cpu using.And i notice same time aux temp near 100-105 celcius degree.*is there any possibility cpu block surface doesnt fit cpu surface*?i dont use stock cpu cooler.i use 3 piped mid range screewed cpu cooler.Maybe i couldnt screewed down properly.But temprature is no high.Maybe sensor is wrong..And sorry for my english. Thanks again..


----------



## CrazyLefty

So I got my FX-8350 over the weekend, woohoo!
Pull the case apart, remove the GT V6, the 965, and place the FX-8350 in its spot.








Or that's how it should have gone. Wouldn't seat in the socket. Done this a thousand times, but it was early in the day, maybe i had it rotated. Flip it over, and an entire row of pins is bent into the next row!






















The packaging is perfect, no dents or dings, looks like it came that way. Didn't look like it had been used before, looks like just some careless handling along the way.
So I'm torn, I bent the pins back, and eventually seated it into the socket. Do I RMA this processor? I plan on lapping it, so I'm not worried about voiding warranties or anything, so if this dies under warranty the likelihood that it will be replaced under warranty is slim. Seems to clock nicely, temps get a bit high but I've got a Thermaltake Extreme 2.0 coming, so I'll keep the temps down til then.
I just couldn't bring myself to put the CPU back in the tin and wait for an RMA (bought from TigerDirect), I was so torn between sticking with the AMD platform, or stop delaying the inevitable and jump ship to Intel. This is how my loyalty is repaid. A self-proclaimed AMD fanboy.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLefty*
> 
> So I got my FX-8350 over the weekend, woohoo!
> Pull the case apart, remove the GT V6, the 965, and place the FX-8350 in its spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or that's how it should have gone. Wouldn't seat in the socket. Done this a thousand times, but it was early in the day, maybe i had it rotated. Flip it over, and an entire row of pins is bent into the next row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packaging is perfect, no dents or dings, looks like it came that way. Didn't look like it had been used before, looks like just some careless handling along the way.
> So I'm torn, I bent the pins back, and eventually seated it into the socket. Do I RMA this processor? I plan on lapping it, so I'm not worried about voiding warranties or anything, so if this dies under warranty the likelihood that it will be replaced under warranty is slim. Seems to clock nicely, temps get a bit high but I've got a Thermaltake Extreme 2.0 coming, so I'll keep the temps down til then.
> I just couldn't bring myself to put the CPU back in the tin and wait for an RMA (bought from TigerDirect), I was so torn between sticking with the AMD platform, or stop delaying the inevitable and jump ship to Intel. *This is how my loyalty is repaid.* A self-proclaimed AMD fanboy.


Let me get this straight, you did something stupid, and you blame AMD?

Anyway, I've bent the pins on my old 970BE a few times, as long as they bend back and don't break off, you're fine.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

People in my country has more been killed than yours by this ugly guy with a headphone.

Don't worry man, he won't gas this forum


----------



## Tarnix

@Above: yeah, I bent the pins of my Phenom II and my Athlon quite a few times (sloppy socket lock and cold paste never go well). Credit card, calm, chilled mind and patience usually fixes it all. Hell, even a *broken, 90°-bent pin* can run if just 



, (YouTube, [email protected]).

I'm a bit late, but this thread goes faster than I can read







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You may be able to cross reference the serial number on the original processor packaging.
> EDIT: Do you have that number?


Cross-reference, probably. However the Serial number either contains no information, or (more likely) the information and traceability is forbidden to be shared to public under some kind of disclosure. The closest I could find is:
http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/interpret-markings-on-processor.aspx

*sigh*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 9H51065|21463
> I'd get you a batch number, but I'm out of good paste. If you wanna send me some liquid ultra I'd be happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I need to buy some more in due time anyway)


That kind of info _might_ be obtainable through code. I don't have Visual Studio under hand but for anyone who has: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10229412/getting-cpu-id-code-from-c-sharp-to-be-in-c (just too long to spoiler everything)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> The lab guys at AMD have had my chip for almost a week now. They have tested on multiple boards with no issues. I will probably pick it up from the campus tomorrow.
> 
> So right now I am at a lost as to why my computer will freeze up or just randomly reboot at all stock speeds. The computer with a 1090t runs JUST fine. So it has to be either the mobo or ram at this point.
> 
> IF I get a new motherboard, I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) What should I get? A Crosshair V? Saberooth? I am looking for a nice gaming/overclocking board.
> 
> 2) Right now I run the GA-990FXA-UD3 which uses the 990fx chipset. I have a raid 5 array setup. If I change over to a new board with the same chipset, will my raid array stay in tact?


Mezmenir ran a RAID, last time I asked and he runs it on the Formula-Z.

So far, Folding for 3h full-system at this setup:

oh, lookie. looks like I have to re-check my NB/CPU voltage in bios. looks a bit high


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Just placed an order for a FX8350 today and expect it tommorow, did i make the right choice ? I have a FX8120 and it has worked well for me but with so many mixed reviews i don't know what to believe.
I use Adobe AE CS6 CS5.5 and Sony Vegas Pro 9 &11 alot including Raytracing, but also play Popular games such as BF3 , Borderlands 2,Crysis etc, so can i expect a decent boost from this revision ?

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure if you are willing to risk a refurb motherboard but geeks.com has the sabertooth for $94.99 right now.


Not opposed, but their is a new revision to that board and the refurb doesn't have an I/O shield.

Also, I ran memtest86+ 4.2 last night for over 8 hours and it found some errors.

20121211_073907.jpg 151k .jpg file
 Could that be causing the random lockups and reboots?

I think I will be getting new ram. A 2x8gb setup instead of 4x4gb. What is the best recommended ram for this setup? Keeping in mind I have a Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLefty*
> 
> So I got my FX-8350 over the weekend, woohoo!
> Pull the case apart, remove the GT V6, the 965, and place the FX-8350 in its spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or that's how it should have gone. Wouldn't seat in the socket. Done this a thousand times, but it was early in the day, maybe i had it rotated. Flip it over, and an entire row of pins is bent into the next row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packaging is perfect, no dents or dings, looks like it came that way. Didn't look like it had been used before, looks like just some careless handling along the way.
> So I'm torn, I bent the pins back, and eventually seated it into the socket. Do I RMA this processor? I plan on lapping it, so I'm not worried about voiding warranties or anything, so if this dies under warranty the likelihood that it will be replaced under warranty is slim. Seems to clock nicely, temps get a bit high but I've got a Thermaltake Extreme 2.0 coming, so I'll keep the temps down til then.
> I just couldn't bring myself to put the CPU back in the tin and wait for an RMA (bought from TigerDirect), I was so torn between sticking with the AMD platform, or stop delaying the inevitable and jump ship to Intel. This is how my loyalty is repaid. A self-proclaimed AMD fanboy.


Yeah I don't get thsi either. YOU bent the pins by trying to seat the CPU wrong and you want to make TigerDirect/AMD pay for your mistake? And then you blame AMD? Doesn't make sense. Take some personal responsibility.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Just placed an order for a FX8350 today and expect it tommorow, did i make the right choice ? I have a FX8120 and it has worked well for me but with so many mixed reviews i don't know what to believe.
> I use Adobe AE CS6 CS5.5 and Sony Vegas Pro 9 &11 alot including Raytracing, but also play Popular games such as BF3 , Borderlands 2,Crysis etc, so can i expect a decent boost from this revision ?
> Many Thanks in advance


I upgraded from a fx-8120, in short you make the right decision. At 4.8ghz the fx-83XX is faster than than fx-8120 @ 5ghz. You will not see a massive increase gaming, but you will see some. It runs cooler and pull a few less watts from the wall.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Thanks for your information cssorkinman. i tried lower voltage but system was unstable even 1.44-146 vcore and during occt in 1 minutes system freeze ,blue screen or alert occt ..i checked and saw 3-4 times lower cpu using.And i notice same time aux temp near 100-105 celcius degree.*is there any possibility cpu block surface doesnt fit cpu surface*?i dont use stock cpu cooler.i use 3 piped mid range screewed cpu cooler.Maybe i couldnt screewed down properly.But temprature is no high.Maybe sensor is wrong..And sorry for my english. Thanks again..


If your asking about the cpu lid not contacting the cpu properly, well that's very unlikely. But its possible that your cooler isn't mounted properly , no harm in reapplying thermal paste and remounting the cooler.
From the graphs in occt , it looked like throttling due to heat, but the downclocking matched the behavior that CNQ would exhibit if it was enabled, are you sure you had it turned off?
It's looking as though your chip needs quite a bit more voltage to be stable than mine does at a given speed, that's just the luck of the draw. This makes more heat and makes getting faster even more difficult.


----------



## dovedescent7

Just purchased the Vishera 8320 for good friend plus an Asus m5a97 le Rev 2.0 and was hoping to find out a safe Oc for this chip without playing with voltages? BTW its running on stock air


----------



## AsanteSoul

Really need to know if an 8350 can run 3 way sli for 660ti's or two 670's.... if it does this well..I
m considering it for my new build... do you think I'll have issues?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dovedescent7*
> 
> Just purchased the Vishera 8320 for good friend plus an Asus m5a97 le Rev 2.0 and was hoping to find out a safe Oc for this chip without playing with voltages? BTW its running on stock air


If he was that good of a friend you would of bought him the 8350









U could probably get it to 4.0ghz on stock cooler. Though this would be at a push


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Really need to know if an 8350 can run 3 way sli for 660ti's or two 670's.... if it does this well..I
> m considering it for my new build... do you think I'll have issues?


Red1776 is your man to speak to!


----------



## hatrix216

I've owned a FX-8350 for almost a week now. Such an upgrade from my old Athlon 64 x2 6000+. Idles at 13-14 C which is absolutely fantastic compared to what my 6000+ idled at, around 35-40 C.

Having some issues getting this thing to a stable overclock though. Just about ANYTHING above stock throws errors or results in an immediate BSOD upon boot.


----------



## Covert_Death

the idling at 13-14 is the caculation being off... its idling closer to upper 20's depending on your ambient, but when the temps get close to 45-60 range they become very accurate at temperature calculation


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Really need to know if an 8350 can run 3 way sli for 660ti's or two 670's.... if it does this well..I
> m considering it for my new build... do you think I'll have issues?


The 8350/8320 will have no problem running three or four 670/680's
I have run 4x6970's and currently 3 x 7970's + GT 640(physics) and they scale to all 3 or four cards with 100% use (the only limiting factor is the game software)

OCN Official Top 30 Heaven 3.0 Scores ( see # 21...and #29 for that matter)

Metro 2033

BF3

Dirt 3


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If your asking about the cpu lid not contacting the cpu properly, well that's very unlikely. But its possible that your cooler isn't mounted properly , no harm in reapplying thermal paste and remounting the cooler.
> From the graphs in occt , it looked like throttling due to heat, but the downclocking matched the behavior that CNQ would exhibit if it was enabled, are you sure you had it turned off?
> It's looking as though your chip needs quite a bit more voltage to be stable than mine does at a given speed, that's just the luck of the draw. This makes more heat and makes getting faster even more difficult.


Yes i checked again cnq and other power saving things are disabled..i checked cooler and remove again apply thermal paste but nothing changed..i dont have any temp issue. Temp max 57 celcius but
i tested occt again same graphics after 8 minutes later. vcore otomaticly dropped sometimes..i asked something about cores.People overclock tested all core enable or disable any cores?
What do u think about this problem.. is related psu or mainboard or mainboard bios software or i have very very bad cpu?


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I've owned a FX-8350 for almost a week now. Such an upgrade from my old Athlon 64 x2 6000+. Idles at 13-14 C which is absolutely fantastic compared to what my 6000+ idled at, around 35-40 C.
> Having some issues getting this thing to a stable overclock though. Just about ANYTHING above stock throws errors or results in an immediate BSOD upon boot.


First thing is first. Check that your memory is stable. Even if you can boot into windows and seem to run OK, I'd download and burn the memtest86+ program and boot into it and test your memory. It may not even be that the memory is 'bad', it may just be incompatible. I had some incompatibility issues with Corsair and Patriot memory which were only finally resolved when I went with G.Skill. Also, make sure you're running the memory (if it is error-free) at the correct speed settings.

Next, check your temps. And not just the CPU temps, either. The north bridge on many motherboards will shoot up towards 80 degrees very quickly once you start changing the multiplier and increasing the voltage, so watch out! At that temp, you're seriously risking blue screens. Also, for the CPU, you'll need the very best air/mid-level water cooling to hit 4.5-4.6GHz stable, and really, top-end closed loop (Corsair H100) water cooling or custom loop water to hit 5GHz (assuming your chip can do it). I'm currently only using an Antec Kuhler 620, and I'm about to try overclocking my rig (finally), but I'm not expecting to get much higher than 4.5GHz with it for everyday operation.

Finally, from I've seen, the best overclocking approach (assuming you have stable ram and decent cooling) is simply to raise the multiplier one increment at a time and testing at that speed. If you get to speed where your temps are still under control, but you aren't quite stable, bump the CPU voltage up one notch. Also, if you have a motherboard with LLC (load line calibration), the 'high' setting on Gigabyte boards is best for stability. This setting will maintain the requested voltage without either VDroop, or intermittent surges of additional voltage. 'Very High' and 'Extreme' LLC settings both allow the board to overshoot the bios-specified voltage for additional stabliity, but may put your past stable temps if your cooling is overburdened. Once you find the highest stable overclock using just the multiplier and voltage adjustment, you can then go nuts playing with all the other settings to try to target that final CPU clockspeed you originally found using just the multiplier, but this is the domain of the enthusiast and the very patient (not to mention those with enough money and time to build custom water loops!)

Don't take the above to be words of discouragement, however. On the contrary. I'm glad to hear you've moved to the FX from your old A64 X2 workhorse. Just trying to set your expectations so you won't be disappointed!

Best of luck, and enjoy your AMD FX!


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The 8350/8320 will have no problem running three or four 670/680's
> I have run 4x6970's and currently 3 x 7970's + GT 640(physics) and they scale to all 3 or four cards with 100% use (the only limiting factor is the game software)
> OCN Official Top 30 Heaven 3.0 Scores ( see # 21...and #29 for that matter)
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> BF3
> 
> Dirt 3


Red, does that GT640 for physx give you all the physx performance you ever need in the games you play? Just curious.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Yes i checked again cnq and other power saving things are disabled..i checked cooler and remove again apply thermal paste but nothing changed..i dont have any temp issue. Temp max 57 celcius but
> i tested occt again same graphics after 8 minutes later. vcore otomaticly dropped sometimes..i asked something about cores.People overclock tested all core enable or disable any cores?
> What do u think about this problem.. is related psu or mainboard or mainboard bios software or i have very very bad cpu?


57 C is pretty hot to my way of thinking, my phenom II's didn't like anything over 50 when stress testing.
I would all but rule out a bad psu. So that leaves us with heat, motherboard, chip or bios problems. It's possible that the bios or the software used for the overclocking have a bug in them but I'm still thinking that it's heat related. Can you place a fan near the north bridge and the heatsink on the VRM's?
While its possible your cpu just isn't a good overclocker, that by itself wouldn't necessarily make it downclock and lower the voltage when it's stressed.
I guess your options are down to , getting better cooling ( on the vrm's and cpu - which if you are hitting 57c on the core now, you will need anyway to go faster) or trying a different motherboard.
Wish i could be more helpful , If you lived across town , I'd come over with my H-100 and see if that did the trick








You could disable cores, but thats not why you bought an 8 core processor







.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> First thing is first. Check that your memory is stable. Even if you can boot into windows and seem to run OK, I'd download and burn the memtest86+ program and boot into it and test your memory. It may not even be that the memory is 'bad', it may just be incompatible. I had some incompatibility issues with Corsair and Patriot memory which were only finally resolved when I went with G.Skill. Also, make sure you're running the memory (if it is error-free) at the correct speed settings.
> Next, check your temps. And not just the CPU temps, either. The north bridge on many motherboards will shoot up towards 80 degrees very quickly once you start changing the multiplier and increasing the voltage, so watch out! At that temp, you're seriously risking blue screens. Also, for the CPU, you'll need the very best air/mid-level water cooling to hit 4.5-4.6GHz stable, and really, top-end closed loop (Corsair H100) water cooling or custom loop water to hit 5GHz (assuming your chip can do it). I'm currently only using an Antec Kuhler 620, and I'm about to try overclocking my rig (finally), but I'm not expecting to get much higher than 4.5GHz with it for everyday operation.
> Finally, from I've seen, the best overclocking approach (assuming you have stable ram and decent cooling) is simply to raise the multiplier one increment at a time and testing at that speed. If you get to speed where your temps are still under control, but you aren't quite stable, bump the CPU voltage up one notch. Also, if you have a motherboard with LLC (load line calibration), the 'high' setting on Gigabyte boards is best for stability. This setting will maintain the requested voltage without either VDroop, or intermittent surges of additional voltage. 'Very High' and 'Extreme' LLC settings both allow the board to overshoot the bios-specified voltage for additional stabliity, but may put your past stable temps if your cooling is overburdened. Once you find the highest stable overclock using just the multiplier and voltage adjustment, you can then go nuts playing with all the other settings to try to target that final CPU clockspeed you originally found using just the multiplier, but this is the domain of the enthusiast and the very patient (not to mention those with enough money and time to build custom water loops!)
> Don't take the above to be words of discouragement, however. On the contrary. I'm glad to hear you've moved to the FX from your old A64 X2 workhorse. Just trying to set your expectations so you won't be disappointed!
> Best of luck, and enjoy your AMD FX!


Thanks for the info, I appreciate the response. I'm going to run memtest soon here, definitely want to make sure my ram doesn't have any errors. I haven't checked the NB temp when running prime but I'll make sure to next time.

Even though it can be frustrating at times I still always love pushing my rigs to their limits


----------



## AsanteSoul

This is actually pleasing to me...I was planning intel (just based on things I've been told as far as bottlenecks go)...but If I can use this chip with no issues with dual 680's/670's or the 660ti's then I'm all for it... The only other reason I considered Intel was the ease in overclocking... How hard or easy is it with these chips? Is memory timings, and speed still an important factor in getting high overclocks? I'm very new to it, but with my old intel cpu it was easy enough to get to 4.4ghz


----------



## bios_R_us

I've just noticed a strange thing: after my PC resumes from sleep, the socket temp has the same value as the core temp. It's obviously a sensor malfunction.. shows the same in all programs - Aida64, hwmonitor, hwinfo. Did anyone else notice this? I'm running the 990fxa-ud3 btw.


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 57 C is pretty hot to my way of thinking, my phenom II's didn't like anything over 50 when stress testing.
> I would all but rule out a bad psu. So that leaves us with heat, motherboard, chip or bios problems. It's possible that the bios or the software used for the overclocking have a bug in them but I'm still thinking that it's heat related. Can you place a fan near the north bridge and the heatsink on the VRM's?
> While its possible your cpu just isn't a good overclocker, that by itself wouldn't necessarily make it downclock and lower the voltage when it's stressed.
> I guess your options are down to , getting better cooling ( on the vrm's and cpu - which if you are hitting 57c on the core now, you will need anyway to go faster) or trying a different motherboard.
> Wish i could be more helpful , If you lived across town , I'd come over with my H-100 and see if that did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could disable cores, but thats not why you bought an 8 core processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for your helping again.. A picture for my system.


i suspect psu .Maybe psu cannot give proper voltage after 7-8 minutes later and made system unstable. Look at that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> This is actually pleasing to me...I was planning intel (just based on things I've been told as far as bottlenecks go)...but If I can use this chip with no issues with dual 680's/670's or the 660ti's then I'm all for it... The only other reason I considered Intel was the ease in overclocking... How hard or easy is it with these chips? Is memory timings, and speed still an important factor in getting high overclocks? I'm very new to it, but with my old intel cpu it was easy enough to get to 4.4ghz


Its a breeze man. Just bump up vcore change yer multi and bam! done.

Or you could bus overclock to make it a bit more exciting







again just bump up vcore change bus speed n bam! done









Keep memor at stock til the overclock is stable then start on memory timings etc


----------



## AsanteSoul

that sounds similar to what I did with my old 2500k... even then @ 4ghz the cpu did everything I needed it to...so, im guessing even with a very small oc to an 8350, I'll be happy


----------



## kzone75

So what's the deal? Prime95 for 24hrs error free, but the PC still locks up watching youtube vids and flash based stuff. Could there be some sort of conflict going on since I never did a fresh OS install after the motherboard swap?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> So what's the deal? Prime95 for 24hrs error free, but the PC still locks up watching youtube vids and flash based stuff. Could there be some sort of conflict going on since I never did a fresh OS install after the motherboard swap?


TUT TUT skipping corners?









I always like to do fresh install just incase this situation arises


----------



## kzone75

Yup, skipping corners.







Might do a reinstall tomorrow. It's like it's getting worse. Trying to visit our postal services' webpage, but the system locks up right away. Other pages as well.. Annoying.. And no, I do not have viruses.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> What in the hell are you talking about ?
> On topic though, I think my system instability issues are related to my temps getting to high.... I guess a Hyper 212 isn't going to cut it as far as overclocking.


someone else got to 4.5 or 4.6 on their hyper 212 if i recall correctly


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I've just noticed a strange thing: after my PC resumes from sleep, the socket temp has the same value as the core temp. It's obviously a sensor malfunction.. shows the same in all programs - Aida64, hwmonitor, hwinfo. Did anyone else notice this? I'm running the 990fxa-ud3 btw.


Anyone willing to try this? Put the computer in sleep mode and then restore please? I'd really like to know if it's just my PC / mobo doing this or not. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Thanks for your helping again.. A picture for my system.
> 
> i suspect psu .Maybe psu cannot give proper voltage after 7-8 minutes later and made system unstable. Look at that


Yes the reviews aren't too flattering for that PSU , personally, I've never seen a weak psu cause a system to throttle. Anyone else ever have this happen? Usually it just plain blackscreens.
I guess it is possible that excessive ripple would cause the VRM's to heat up and might cause it to throttle, but I've never seen that happen.
Do you have access to a higher quality power supply? Borrow one from a friend ?
I see you have active cooling on the vrms. Good deal


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I've just noticed a strange thing: after my PC resumes from sleep, the socket temp has the same value as the core temp. It's obviously a sensor malfunction.. shows the same in all programs - Aida64, hwmonitor, hwinfo. Did anyone else notice this? I'm running the 990fxa-ud3 btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to try this? Put the computer in sleep mode and then restore please? I'd really like to know if it's just my PC / mobo doing this or not. Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

I recall that happening on my UD3 as well. Nothing to be worried about. Doesn't happen with the motherboard I have now.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> that sounds similar to what I did with my old 2500k... even then @ 4ghz the cpu did everything I needed it to...so, im guessing even with a very small oc to an 8350, I'll be happy


If you want an easy overclock, you can just raise the multiplier, but if you want to go far, you will need tweaking. Lots and lots of tweaking.

AMD FX is superior to Intel as far as overclocking goes. You can do it just as easily as on Intel with unlocked multiplier or you can use a combination of bus + multiplier or whatever you see fit. You also have HT Link and CPUNB to play with as well.

Bus overclocking is very finicky and there are definite dead zones where CPU speed doesn't matter, you will be unstable. It takes a lot of work to get bus overclocking right, but if you can do it you get a better overclock.

AMD FX is an overclocker's wet dream. I have never had this much fun overclocking a CPU before. Compared to the Sandy Bridge I overclocked, AMD FX is a lot more fun. You can either just go full multi and get it over with or you can play with it for week and weeks and weeks and eek out that extra 100mhz or so.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Thank you, this is very helpful... @ stock the 8350 appears to be at 4gz..I would probably (at first) try to get a 500 mhz increase if possible...the oc on sandy bridge was very simple, so if it's just as easy to get into...I dont see why not! I wanted a crosshair v + 8350 , and was debating between a maximus v formula + 3770k...mostly for gaming/video editing.... but I save quite a bit with AMD... I don't bench...just game/browse/edit ...AMD is looking real nice now.. I have a good deal on two gtx 680 lightnings, and just wanted to make sure the 8350 could keep up, and that I could oc it with ease if it was holding the cards back a bit...


----------



## shaxs

I got my chip back today from the AMD lab. They found something interesting. They were able to reproduce the issues also using Gskill memory. If they took out the Gskill memory and used other brands, the chip worked fine. What they think is there is a timing issue with this board and Gskill ram that will require a bios update. They are going to send the information over to a different group at AMD for more intense, specific testing.

I will be buying some Crucial ram at Frys to try my chip again.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Thanks for your helping again.. A picture for my system.
> 
> i suspect psu .Maybe psu cannot give proper voltage after 7-8 minutes later and made system unstable. Look at that


It looks like that power supply has two 12v rails for the ATX plug (20A each) do you have both plugged in?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> IF I get a new motherboard, I have a few questions.
> 1) What should I get? A Crosshair V? Saberooth? I am looking for a nice gaming/overclocking board.
> 2) Right now I run the GA-990FXA-UD3 which uses the 990fx chipset. I have a raid 5 array setup. If I change over to a new board with the same chipset, will my raid array stay in tact?


CHV-Z,
and yes I've swapped my storage array over from the CHIV to the CHV-Z (890fx to 990FX) no problem.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The 8350/8320 will have no problem running three or four 670/680's
> I have run 4x6970's and currently 3 x 7970's + GT 640(physics) and they scale to all 3 or four cards with 100% use (the only limiting factor is the game software)
> OCN Official Top 30 Heaven 3.0 Scores ( see # 21...and #29 for that matter)
> 
> Metro 2033
> 
> BF3
> 
> Dirt 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red, does that GT640 for physx give you all the physx performance you ever need in the games you play? Just curious.
Click to expand...

It does, they would like you to think ou need a GTX 670 but you do not. The 384 CUDA cores of the 640are enough to play with PhysX all the way up.


----------



## CrazyLefty

Edit:
Quote:


> Let me get this straight, you did something stupid, and you blame AMD?
> 
> Anyway, I've bent the pins on my old 970BE a few times, as long as they bend back and don't break off, you're fine.


Nah they were bent right out of the box. No way I bent them, with how far they were bent I would have had to stand it up perpendicular to a flat surface, line something else up with the first row of pins, then apply even force downwards to bend each pin in the same direction and the same distance.
I have been putting PCs together for 18 years, and have never bent more than one or two pins at a time, and never one to the extreme these were bent. Pins touching pins x 30.
This was something done before the CPU was put in its packaging. Did you even read the post?

Edit: I've got CPUs sitting on my desk as coasters that have less bent pins


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> I got my chip back today from the AMD lab. They found something interesting. They were able to reproduce the issues also using Gskill memory. If they took out the Gskill memory and used other brands, the chip worked fine. What they think is there is a timing issue with this board and Gskill ram that will require a bios update. They are going to send the information over to a different group at AMD for more intense, specific testing.
> I will be buying some Crucial ram at Frys to try my chip again.


Interesting.
What G.Skill kit did you run?
Any mention if it was more than one model that duplicated issue?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLefty*
> 
> Edit:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, you did something stupid, and you blame AMD?
> 
> Anyway, I've bent the pins on my old 970BE a few times, as long as they bend back and don't break off, you're fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah they were bent right out of the box. No way I bent them, with how far they were bent I would have had to stand it up perpendicular to a flat surface, line something else up with the first row of pins, then apply even force downwards to bend each pin in the same direction and the same distance.
> I have been putting PCs together for 18 years, and have never bent more than one or two pins at a time, and never one to the extreme these were bent. Pins touching pins x 30.
> This was something done before the CPU was put in its packaging. Did you even read the post?
> 
> Edit: I've got CPUs sitting on my desk as coasters that have less bent pins
Click to expand...

I saw that you tried to put in the CPU before noticing the pins.


----------



## TwiggLe

So I was thinking of grabbing one of these 2 for a CPU upgrade.
You guys think it's worth it going from a 960T to either one of these?

Rest of my rig is down below.

Edit: I'll also most likely be grabbing a 7950 Video card to replace my 6850


----------



## auraofjason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> So I was thinking of grabbing one of these 2 for a CPU upgrade.
> You guys think it's worth it going from a 960T to either one of these?
> Rest of my rig is down below.
> Edit: I'll also most likely be grabbing a 7950 Video card to replace my 6850


If your 960t is unlocked to six cores at 4.2ghz, then probably not. You'd find more fps by spending more money on the gpu and getting a 7970 and possibly better cooling for your cpu.


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Interesting.
> What G.Skill kit did you run?
> Any mention if it was more than one model that duplicated issue?


I am running RipjawsX 12800CL9D-8GBXL. I will ask the tech tomorrow which model they were running.

I got some Corsair 1866 ram today. Going to give it a shot tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I recall that happening on my UD3 as well. Nothing to be worried about. Doesn't happen with the motherboard I have now.


Thanks for taking the time to answer. Guess it's a sensor bug on this board then..


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes the reviews aren't too flattering for that PSU , personally, I've never seen a weak psu cause a system to throttle. Anyone else ever have this happen? Usually it just plain blackscreens.
> I guess it is possible that excessive ripple would cause the VRM's to heat up and might cause it to throttle, but I've never seen that happen.
> Do you have access to a higher quality power supply? Borrow one from a friend ?
> I see you have active cooling on the vrms. Good deal


Other interesting is vcore..Board gives 1.46-148 vcore on auto settings. is that normal?i dont think so this is abnormal.People talking about around 1.3 volt. i can borrow psu my friend but it takes time.
i buyed items 4 days ago. And i have still chance to give back in 3 days.if i cannot handle in 1 days. i ll give that f.. board and change another gigabyte one..
Thanks for your all helping again..


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It looks like that power supply has two 12v rails for the ATX plug (20A each) do you have both plugged in?


i didnt understand what are u talking about.it has standart plugs.All of them plugged on the board. it gives 20A+20A on the 2 channels.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Other interesting is vcore..Board gives 1.46-148 vcore on auto settings. is that normal?i dont think so this is abnormal.People talking about around 1.3 volt. i can borrow psu my friend but it takes time.
> i buyed items 4 days ago. And i have still chance to give back in 3 days.if i cannot handle in 1 days. i ll give that f.. board and change another gigabyte one..
> Thanks for your all helping again..


You are welcome








That is a pretty high voltage for an auto setting, are you sure the OC genie button is not pressed in?


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty high voltage for an auto setting, are you sure the OC genie button is not pressed in?


Not pressed. i am on normal mode.And all power saving things disabled turbo core disabled cnq disabled. is there any possiblity my board refurbished?
How can i understand refurbished or not? can i check anywhere with serial number repaired or not ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Not pressed. i am on normal mode.And all power saving things disabled turbo core disabled cnq disabled. is there any possiblity my board refurbished?
> How can i understand refurbished or not? can i check anywhere with serial number repaired or not ?


I don't think you could find that out about the refurb issue.
You said you have the latest bios for the board, the latest version for the990 fxa -gd65 V2 is 19.7 , the latest for the 990 fxa - gd65 is 19.9 . Might want to double check that you have the right bios with the right board.


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think you could find that out about the refurb issue.
> You said you have the latest bios for the board, the latest version for the990 fxa -gd65 V2 is 19.7 , the latest for the 990 fxa - gd65 is 19.9 . Might want to double check that you have the right bios with the right board.


My board is rev 3.1 and i am on 19.9 even i tested 19.10b1







still same issue

is that possible short circuited issue?Maybe some metal things contact mainboard at the chasis.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Really need to know if an 8350 can run 3 way sli for 660ti's or two 670's.... if it does this well..I
> m considering it for my new build... do you think I'll have issues?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Thank you, this is very helpful... @ stock the 8350 appears to be at 4gz..I would probably (at first) try to get a 500 mhz increase if possible...the oc on sandy bridge was very simple, so if it's just as easy to get into...I dont see why not! I wanted a crosshair v + 8350 , and was debating between a maximus v formula + 3770k...mostly for gaming/video editing.... but I save quite a bit with AMD... I don't bench...just game/browse/edit ...AMD is looking real nice now.. I have a good deal on two gtx 680 lightnings, and just wanted to make sure the 8350 could keep up, and that I could oc it with ease if it was holding the cards back a bit...


It's got game, most will agree that the 7970 ghz edition is the most powerful single gpu GPU right now this is what it can do with two of them, but please note in order to get a IVY to the speeds used in the test it needs to be delidded. The FX does not and if I was up for the challenge I would push my chip harder but reality it does not need it,... http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-delidded-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> It's got game, most will agree that the 7970 ghz edition is the most powerful single gpu GPU right now this is what it can do with two of them, but please note in order to get a IVY to the speeds used in the test it needs to be delidded. The FX does not and if I was up for the challenge I would push my chip harder but reality it does not need it,... http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-delidded-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu


from my personal experience even with single gpu setups they're pretty much on par in gaming *BUT* games that are very cpu extensive but lightly threaded you will experience very poor performance with the FX cpu. from my own experience 3 games that I've tested that the experience was not as good as the intel cpu were starcraft 2, shogun 2 total war and planetside 2. to be fair with all of the other games tested the gpu usage will be maxed out. not bad coz it is a tad cheaper I guess you get what you pay for. it's still a good value still it will worry me abit to add another 7970 in there if I wanted


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> It's got game, most will agree that the 7970 ghz edition is the most powerful single gpu GPU right now this is what it can do with two of them, but please note in order to get a IVY to the speeds used in the test it needs to be delidded. The FX does not and if I was up for the challenge I would push my chip harder but reality it does not need it,... http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-delidded-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu
> 
> 
> 
> from my personal experience even with single gpu setups they're pretty much on par in gaming *BUT* games that are very cpu extensive but lightly threaded you will experience very poor performance with the FX cpu. from my own experience 3 games that I've tested that the experience was not as good as the intel cpu were starcraft 2, shogun 2 total war and planetside 2. to be fair with all of the other games tested the gpu usage will be maxed out. not bad coz it is a tad cheaper I guess you get what you pay for. it's still a good value still it will worry me abit to add another 7970 in there if I wanted
Click to expand...

You need ultra settings if you aren't maxing a 7970 with an 8350 behind it in PS2. I'll get you the settings some time when I'm not using my phone to type.


----------



## AsanteSoul

very helpful! Thank you! I feel more comfortable now pairing two 680's, or 670's now with the 8350... what are you currently running your chip at?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> very helpful! Thank you! I feel more comfortable now pairing two 680's, or 670's now with the 8350... what are you currently running your chip at?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> very helpful! Thank you! I feel more comfortable now pairing two 680's, or 670's now with the 8350... what are you currently running your chip at?


4.8 http://valid.canardpc.com/2600069

Also for the record, this was done with the GHZ editions at stock, by putting them up to 1200/1600 I do get further fps increases.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> i didnt understand what are u talking about.it has standart plugs.All of them plugged on the board. it gives 20A+20A on the 2 channels.




I was just referring to this plug. (Red Box) Sometimes when the ATX plug is divided, people only plug in half (4-pin vs 8-pin ATX) It could cause throttling, from not supplying enough Amperage.


----------



## thunderass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> I was just referring to this plug. (Red Box) Sometimes when the ATX plug is divided, people only plug in half (4-pin vs 8-pin ATX) It could cause throttling, from not supplying enough Amperage.


i plugged all of them..i checked again.it is done..Thanks for informing


----------



## shaxs

I installed the FX 8350 again last night along with some Crucial Ballstix 1866 ram. Every time I tried to run the ram a 1866, the computer would say there was an overclocking problem and reset it back to 1333. Later I read that the AMD memory controller only supports one stick of ram at 1866 or higher per channel....soo oops. I used the last of my thermal paste re installing this chip so I guess I will be running this ram at 1333 ot 1600 (haven't tested) until I get more. Also means I will return my 4x4 gb sticks to buy 2x8gb sticks.

Anywho, running at 1333 and everything bone stock on the FX 8350 and all settings stock in the bios (I cleared the cmos), I ran prime blend test for 8 hours with no errors. Temps only got up to 45. The real test will be if the computer freezes during a game but it is looking good so fa.r


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> I installed the FX 8350 again last night along with some Crucial Ballstix 1866 ram. Every time I tried to run the ram a 1866, the computer would say there was an overclocking problem and reset it back to 1333. Later I read that the AMD memory controller only supports one stick of ram at 1866 or higher per channel....soo oops. I used the last of my thermal paste re installing this chip so I guess I will be running this ram at 1333 ot 1600 (haven't tested) until I get more. Also means I will return my 4x4 gb sticks to buy 2x8gb sticks.
> Anywho, running at 1333 and everything bone stock on the FX 8350 and all settings stock in the bios (I cleared the cmos), I ran prime blend test for 8 hours with no errors. Temps only got up to 45. The real test will be if the computer freezes during a game but it is looking good so fa.r


I am running 4 X4gb 1866 9 10 9 27 corsair vengeance ram, you have to manually put the correct ram timings in to the bios to get it to run at 1866.


----------



## PaddieMayne

OK heres what i get that im going to stick with as its enough for me although i could push it further, this will be my every day OC with my new ASUS CRSH V Z board, heres the link to my build for those that have not seen it. With updated pics since swapping out the GD 80 for the Asus Z board.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1324092/amd-overhaul-watercooled-ft02-fx8350


----------



## Honk5891

Hey guys, just ordered a new FX 8320 and I actually made a thread with a few questions about overclocking it if anyone has the time and knowledge to answer them ^^

http://www.overclock.net/t/1337356/inquiry-about-fx-8320-overclocking


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered a new FX 8320 and I actually made a thread with a few questions about overclocking it if anyone has the time and knowledge to answer them ^^
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1337356/inquiry-about-fx-8320-overclocking


The AMD stated max thermal operating temp is 62C. This number has a rather large cushion built into it. If you run at say 70c under load, your chip will not instantly degrade (but that is a call for you to make)

The maximum voltage you should apply according to AMD is 1.55v (above that is up to you if you have the cooling)

The FX-8350/20 will OC very much like your FX-6xxx, They seem to like Multi OC'ing over 'FSB' , however some have had success using both.

CPU's are a lot like cars. If you buy a new car and drive it 10K miles a year, it will last you 20 years if you drive it 25K a year it will last you 8 years. If you take care to not get carried away with blatantly high voltage and keep it cooled properly you will be fine.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The AMD stated max thermal operating temp is 62C. This number has a rather large cushion built into it. If you run at say 70c under load, your chip will not instantly degrade (but that is a call for you to make)
> The maximum voltage you should apply according to AMD is 1.55v (above that is up to you if you have the cooling)
> The FX-8350/20 will OC very much like your FX-6xxx, They seem to like Multi OC'ing over 'FSB' , however some have had success using both.


+rep for the straight answers

Thank you very much. When you say above 1.55V is up to you if you have cooling does that mean that if I have sufficient cooling to keep it under max temp I can venture past 1.55V? or even with good cooling 1.55V+ will degrade my chip?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The AMD stated max thermal operating temp is 62C. This number has a rather large cushion built into it. If you run at say 70c under load, your chip will not instantly degrade (but that is a call for you to make)
> The maximum voltage you should apply according to AMD is 1.55v (above that is up to you if you have the cooling)
> The FX-8350/20 will OC very much like your FX-6xxx, They seem to like Multi OC'ing over 'FSB' , however some have had success using both.
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for the straight answers
> 
> Thank you very much. When you say above 1.55V is up to you if you have cooling does that mean that if I have sufficient cooling to keep it under max temp I can venture past 1.55V? or even with good cooling 1.55V+ will degrade my chip?
Click to expand...

***** see the edit in my above post****


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ***** see the edit in my above post****


Ok cool. So I guess if Im within my temps I can push 1.57 or something like that without being to worried.

Edit: Do I also disable all the extra stuff that I do with the FX 6100 like C6 Cool n Quiet and all that?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ***** see the edit in my above post****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool. So I guess if Im within my temps I can push 1.57 or something like that without being to worried.
> 
> Edit: Do I also disable all the extra stuff that I do with the FX 6100 like C6 Cool n Quiet and all that?
Click to expand...

Yep, same deal. disable all the power saving features, C&Q, C1E, C6, Smart Fan, and make sure that you disable APM as well. Once you find your best stable OC, some have been able to reinstate C&Q for power savings. Not my cup of tea, but some like the power savings.
Another thing to keep in mind is that in order to really push past say 4.8-4.9 you will need to go with a semi-custom water-cooling loop or a complete bespoke WC'ing setup.

You might want to look into a different motherboard if you are going for a high OC with the FX-8320. You are using the 970 chipset with only a 4+2 VRM . You really want to have a board with a 8+2, or 8+2+2 power phase for best results


----------



## Honk5891

Not in the budget at the moment unfortunately. Im running a Corsair H80 and Im able to get a stablish 4.7 on my FX 6100 with max temps in Prime.


----------



## Stoffie

I have finally got my fx8350 stable at 5.0ghz... Temps are sitting at 59 on the core after 6 hours of AMD overdrive, that considered is my voltage ok for 24/7...?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2613346


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> I have finally got my fx8350 stable at 5.0ghz... Temps are sitting at 59 on the core after 6 hours of AMD overdrive, that considered is my voltage ok for 24/7...?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2613346


Erm Erm no!

Only joking lol it should be fine

good temp for that voltage


----------



## hatrix216

Well finally got my OCs to stay stable. Only pushed my 8350 to 4.4Ghz right now, I don't have good enough cooling to go any further. The cores get up to 63 when running intel burn test for extended periods of time and it's just a bit to hot for my liking.

I mainly game though and temps are a lot lower when playing Far Cry 3 than running any stress test so it seems fine at 4.4 until I maybe upgrade to a water cooling solution. Then I'm sure I can get it to 5.0 easy.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well finally got my OCs to stay stable. Only pushed my 8350 to 4.4Ghz right now, I don't have good enough cooling to go any further. The cores get up to 63 when running intel burn test for extended periods of time and it's just a bit to hot for my liking.
> I mainly game though and temps are a lot lower when playing Far Cry 3 than running any stress test so it seems fine at 4.4 until I maybe upgrade to a water cooling solution. Then I'm sure I can get it to 5.0 easy.


I game at 4.9ghz on air cooling. Obviously i cant stress it at that clock but gaming i dont go over 45C lol. Been alright so far


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> OK heres what i get that im going to stick with as its enough for me although i could push it further, this will be my every day OC with my new ASUS CRSH V Z board, heres the link to my build for those that have not seen it. With updated pics since swapping out the GD 80 for the Asus Z board.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324092/amd-overhaul-watercooled-ft02-fx8350


That is as nice a looking setup as I have seen , well done!

I have recently installed the geil ram that came with the board free , and I am most impressed with it. My system seems more stable and for a 1600mhz rated ram, it's able to hit over 2000mhz








Just for fun I tried running IBT at the same htt link speed and multiplier that you were using. It looks like our chips behave very similarly at these settings. I had to set the voltage in control center at 1.51 volts and it dropped to 1.45 during the burn , this is the result


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I game at 4.9ghz on air cooling. Obviously i cant stress it at that clock but gaming i dont go over 45C lol. Been alright so far


Damn lol, I dunno if I'm willing to go that high. I still hit around 50 C while gaming on the cores. Depends how much of an FPS increase I get if it's worth it to go any higher on air.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is as nice a looking setup as I have seen , well done!
> I have recently installed the geil ram that came with the board free , and I am most impressed with it. My system seems more stable and for a 1600mhz rated ram, it's able to hit over 2000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun I tried running IBT at the same htt link speed and multiplier that you were using. It looks like our chips behave very similarly at these settings. I had to set the voltage in control center at 1.51 volts and it dropped to 1.45 during the burn , this is the result


Don't want to piss on your parade lol but why is the gflops in IBT that low. im sure i get 43 not much difference but it is noticeable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Damn lol, I dunno if I'm willing to go that high. I still hit around 50 C while gaming on the cores. Depends how much of an FPS increase I get if it's worth it to go any higher on air.


Ye i wouldnt go any higher if i were you lol. what cooler do u have


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ye i wouldnt go any higher if i were you lol. what cooler do u have


Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus. It's what I was using on my old Athlon 64 x2 6000+ and when I built my new rig I decided to keep it and see how it would do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is as nice a looking setup as I have seen , well done!
> I have recently installed the geil ram that came with the board free , and I am most impressed with it. My system seems more stable and for a 1600mhz rated ram, it's able to hit over 2000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun I tried running IBT at the same htt link speed and multiplier that you were using. It looks like our chips behave very similarly at these settings. I had to set the voltage in control center at 1.51 volts and it dropped to 1.45 during the burn , this is the result


Yea I second what gertruude said, those are really low. I just ran it and my speed was 41.9. I'm only @ 4.4


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus. It's what I was using on my old Athlon 64 x2 6000+ and when I built my new rig I decided to keep it and see how it would do.
> Yea I second what gertruude said, those are really low. I just ran it and my speed was 41.9. I'm only @ 4.4


I posted that as a demonstration of temps and stability , really wasn't trying to produce more Gflops








I'm very impressed with the cooling the H-100 provides.
Here is 50 passes


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I posted that as a demonstration of temps and stability , really wasn't trying to produce more Gflops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed with the cooling the H-100 provides.
> Here is 50 passes


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well finally got my OCs to stay stable. Only pushed my 8350 to 4.4Ghz right now, I don't have good enough cooling to go any further. The cores get up to 63 when running intel burn test for extended periods of time and it's just a bit to hot for my liking.
> I mainly game though and temps are a lot lower when playing Far Cry 3 than running any stress test so it seems fine at 4.4 until I maybe upgrade to a water cooling solution. Then I'm sure I can get it to 5.0 easy.


Very nice.
So was 1.42v for the cpu the lowest you could set in order to get stability? You might be able to drop the temps a bit more with around 1.356v on Ultra High LLC.


----------



## Stoffie

Guys, my last thread showing performance of the 8350 got locked this is due to fanboys who could not bare the truth. I had an element of Intel in that thread which gave Intel trolls the opportunity to get involved, would anybody be interested in me doing a thread with my 8350 at 5 GHz with crossfire and show what these processors are capable of? I'll do single vs dual gpu with usage graphs?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Guys, my last thread showing performance of the 8350 got locked this is due to fanboys who could not bare the truth. I had an element of Intel in that thread which gave Intel trolls the opportunity to get involved, would anybody be interested in me doing a thread with my 8350 at 5 GHz with crossfire and show what these processors are capable of? I'll do single vs dual gpu with usage graphs?


I'd be interested. I also enjoyed your and PowerMonkey's other thread.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I posted that as a demonstration of temps and stability , really wasn't trying to produce more Gflops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed with the cooling the H-100 provides.
> Here is 50 passes


Yes very nice but why such a large vcore lol. I did a 50 runtest to see the difference of my aircooler as i was looking into a H100i but my vcore was only 1.380 lol. Still i got a good temp of 52C on the socket and 48core. which aint bad for a air cooler lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'd be interested. I also enjoyed your and PowerMonkey's other thread.


Id be interested too lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes very nice but why such a large vcore lol. I did a 50 runtest to see the difference but my vcore was only 1.380 lol. Still i got a good temp of 52C on the socket and 48core. which aint bad for a air cooler lol


Without LLC I have to compensate for the vdrop manually. I was simply matching what paddie's voltage was at load (as best i could) which was 1.46 volts.
Very nice, did you have HWmonitor open while it was running? Was your 1.38 volts the setting or was it the actual voltage at load?
What level of LLC were you using ? Post a screeny if you could, would like to see what ram timings etc you are running , always looking to learn somthing


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Guys, my last thread showing performance of the 8350 got locked this is due to fanboys who could not bare the truth. I had an element of Intel in that thread which gave Intel trolls the opportunity to get involved, would anybody be interested in me doing a thread with my 8350 at 5 GHz with crossfire and show what these processors are capable of? I'll do single vs dual gpu with usage graphs?


Need a triple?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Guys, my last thread showing performance of the 8350 got locked this is due to fanboys who could not bare the truth. I had an element of Intel in that thread which gave Intel trolls the opportunity to get involved, would anybody be interested in me doing a thread with my 8350 at 5 GHz with crossfire and show what these processors are capable of? I'll do single vs dual gpu with usage graphs?


Need a triple?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> So what's the deal? Prime95 for 24hrs error free, but the PC still locks up watching youtube vids and flash based stuff. Could there be some sort of conflict going on since I never did a fresh OS install after the motherboard swap?


I'm using Linux from time to time and flash /always/ caused me hard locks. I just grew used to it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Without LLC I have to compensate for the vdrop manually. I was simply matching what paddie's voltage was at load (as best i could) which was 1.46 volts.
> Very nice, did you have HWmonitor open while it was running? Was your 1.38 volts the setting or was it the actual voltage at load?
> What level of LLC were you using ? Post a screeny if you could, would like to see what ram timings etc you are running , always looking to learn somthing


Ultra high LLC and its a shame you dont have it. Still you get great temps with that h100.

volts n ram. nothing to look at they at stock voltage lol except vcore. 4.7 and over i played with the different volts to get stable with prime


50runs ibt. Gonna try swapping top exhaust to intake and see if there isa difference. Rear is 140mm so its big enough to cope lol


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I posted that as a demonstration of temps and stability , really wasn't trying to produce more Gflops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed with the cooling the H-100 provides.
> Here is 50 passes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very nice but why such a large vcore lol. I did a 50 runtest to see the difference of my aircooler as i was looking into a H100i but my vcore was only 1.380 lol. Still i got a good temp of 52C on the socket and 48core. which aint bad for a air cooler lol
Click to expand...

make sure the chipset driver is installed. my buddies computer did the same thing, was 39 gflops then installed the driver and at the same clock it was doing 42.5


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I posted that as a demonstration of temps and stability , really wasn't trying to produce more Gflops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed with the cooling the H-100 provides.
> Here is 50 passes


indeed, very impressive








no LLC ? seems to indicate that LLC produce heat....which i wasnt able to verify between LLC high and ultra high....it wasnt making any °c difference on my board (with same vcore=1.52v under load)
i think i m gonna take some hours more to try with no LLC at all +.+
what do u think? more LLC =more heat to reach same voltage under full load?


----------



## Tarnix

Still catching up after 2 days of sleeping...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> I have finally got my fx8350 stable at 5.0ghz... Temps are sitting at 59 on the core after 6 hours of AMD overdrive, that considered is my voltage ok for 24/7...?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2613346


I twitched when I saw the voltage... if you can cool it, that's okay, I suppose... *cringes*

@GFLOPS I miss my 77GFLOPs from my Phenom, Lol. But that FX chip does the job in most usage. I'm currently running at stock + turbo =4.4GHz because I was trying to sort out my crappy corsair sticks. Which happens to all error out (p95)/BSOD/Not Post. I guess I'll overclock again to whatever my H80 allows me to run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Guys, my last thread showing performance of the 8350 got locked this is due to fanboys who could not bare the truth. I had an element of Intel in that thread which gave Intel trolls the opportunity to get involved, would anybody be interested in me doing a thread with my 8350 at 5 GHz with crossfire and show what these processors are capable of? I'll do single vs dual gpu with usage graphs?


Totally interested.
Side note about crossfire/ATI-AMD GPU's: I'm planning to buy the upcoming HD 8000 series (with HSA!). (look on Wikipedia (Sea_Islands), it's mind-blowing!)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ultra high LLC and its a shame you dont have it. Still you get great temps with that h100.
> volts n ram. nothing to look at they at stock voltage lol except vcore. 4.7 and over i played with the different volts to get stable with prime
> 
> 50runs ibt. Gonna try swapping top exhaust to intake and see if there isa difference. Rear is 140mm so its big enough to cope lol


Thanks Gertruude I appreciate that







,
The difference in Gflops must be in the ram timings etc? My timings are pretty loose, been playing with the clockspeed lately.
Running 50 passes IBT now 1.47 volts is the setting which gives a loaded Vcore of about 1.40 V Will keep trying lower V till it gives up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks Gertruude I appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> The difference in Gflops must be in the ram timings etc? My timings are pretty loose, been playing with the clockspeed lately.
> Running 50 passes IBT now 1.47 volts is the setting which gives a loaded Vcore of about 1.40 V Will keep trying lower V till it gives up.


Hope ya do get it down alot. Your temps will be insane then if it goes down a fair bit.







lets hope its your ram timings


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> indeed, very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no LLC ? seems to indicate that LLC produce heat....which i wasnt able to verify between LLC high and ultra high....it wasnt making any °c difference on my board (with same vcore=1.52v under load)
> i think i m gonna take some hours more to try with no LLC at all +.+
> what do u think? more LLC =more heat to reach same voltage under full load?


That's been my contention Blitz. That was my experience with an Asrock board that had LLC more heat at the same loaded voltage at the same clockspeed. IF you can compensate for the vdrop manually ( and maintain stability), I think you will shave a couple of degrees off the temp over using LLC.
Just my belief based on my experiences, but I have as much right to be wrong as anyone, and maybe I'm exercising that right at the present moment


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's been my contention Blitz. That was my experience with an Asrock board that had LLC more heat at the same loaded voltage at the same clockspeed. IF you can compensate for the vdrop manually ( and maintain stability), I think you will shave a couple of degrees off the temp over using LLC.
> Just my belief based on my experiences, but I have as much right to be wrong as anyone, and maybe I'm exercising that right at the present moment


Ill test this for you lol im bored so i don't mind lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill test this for you lol im bored so i don't mind lol


I would love to see this. I could do better without using it, but It may have been the limitations of that particular board that put me off on LLC.
Also interested to see what the Vdrop is without LLC.
Solders18 Thanks for the suggestion I will check to see if the chipset driver is properly installed, I've done so much swapping around lately with HW and such , its possible I missed that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would love to see this. I could do better without using it, but It may have been the limitations of that particular board that put me off on LLC.
> Also interested to see what the Vdrop is without LLC.
> Solders18 Thanks for the suggestion I will check to see if the chipset driver is properly installed, I've done so much swapping around lately with HW and such , its possible I missed that


Well well well lol
Icant get stable on regular llc lol even with a vcore of 1.46 voltage droop ismassive i darent go any higher lol


----------



## Darius Silver

Got my FX8320 back from RMA. No broken seal this time







. Still lot 1237 but I'm fine with playing the silicon lottery on that. Hopefully this weekend I'll be part if this club with I'm "hoping" 4.5-4.8 Ghz








.

Oh, and I opened the case by just opening the cover with the seal still intact and how it broke looks similar to the old seal. Glad you guys pushed me to the RMA







.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would love to see this. I could do better without using it, but It may have been the limitations of that particular board that put me off on LLC.
> Also interested to see what the Vdrop is without LLC.
> Solders18 Thanks for the suggestion I will check to see if the chipset driver is properly installed, I've done so much swapping around lately with HW and such , its possible I missed that


medium llc 1.462 vcore to get same nearly same vcore with ultra llc. I think id like the 2C more with ultra llc and peice of mind that vcore is rock steady lol the 116c on cpu is a bug lol







it was 54C max


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Got my FX8320 back from RMA. No broken seal this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still lot 1237 but I'm fine with playing the silicon lottery on that. Hopefully this weekend I'll be part if this club with I'm "hoping" 4.5-4.8 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Oh, and I opened the case by just opening the cover with the seal still intact and how it broke looks similar to the old seal. Glad you guys pushed me to the RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Glad to hear it and looking forward to the screenshots at weekend


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> I installed the FX 8350 again last night along with some Crucial Ballstix 1866 ram. Every time I tried to run the ram a 1866, the computer would say there was an overclocking problem and reset it back to 1333. Later I read that the AMD memory controller only supports one stick of ram at 1866 or higher per channel....soo oops. I used the last of my thermal paste re installing this chip so I guess I will be running this ram at 1333 ot 1600 (haven't tested) until I get more. Also means I will return my 4x4 gb sticks to buy 2x8gb sticks.
> Anywho, running at 1333 and everything bone stock on the FX 8350 and all settings stock in the bios (I cleared the cmos), I ran prime blend test for 8 hours with no errors. Temps only got up to 45. The real test will be if the computer freezes during a game but it is looking good so fa.r


Well I can pass Prime95 fine but after about 30 minutes of Battlefield Bad Company 2 I hard locked again....


----------



## m0bius

New OCing toys.



Braided cables...

Doin' it rong.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> New OCing toys.
> 
> Braided cables...
> Doin' it rong.


lol....rasta cabling








doesnt this kind of things bring heat & resistance to the electricity "flow"?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol....rasta cabling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt this kind of things bring heat & resistance to the electricity "flow"?


Possibly, I was just trying to keep them separated...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> medium llc 1.462 vcore to get same nearly same vcore with ultra llc. I think id like the 2C more with ultra llc and peice of mind that vcore is rock steady lol the 116c on cpu is a bug lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was 54C max


thx for testing mate
agree with you about the 2°c more vs scaring VCore(lol ....scaring me @ least... i m not used to "vdroping"







) perhaps a way to explore though when u re just on the limit to OC a step higher (2 or 3 degrees too hot)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's been my contention Blitz. That was my experience with an Asrock board that had LLC more heat at the same loaded voltage at the same clockspeed. IF you can compensate for the vdrop manually ( and maintain stability), I think you will shave a couple of degrees off the temp over using LLC.
> Just my belief based on my experiences, but I have as much right to be wrong as anyone, and maybe I'm exercising that right at the present moment


lol...np if u re wrong, and thx for sharing feeling and experiences about LLC on another board, always interressant to compare








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Possibly, I was just trying to keep them separated...


haha...i was trapped here


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's possible the motherboard has a problem with power delivery, but It may be that your PSU is getting tired too. Vishera's are fairly power hungry when overclocked and stressed ( up to 100 watts more than your old processor). Did you try running OCCT and graphing what your voltages are doing? Might be worth trying before going though the trouble of changing out the motherboard. Would hate to see you spend money on another board only to find out you need a new PSU too .
> Good luck with what ever you choose to do


Im sure this goes on later but for now I would like to say that I have had those exact issues.. if you read back to what I mentioned before in my frustration sounds like the same issue.. I really think that the GD65 is a poor OC'er... I don't think anyone has gotten any good stable OC higher than +400mhz on these boards.. they appear to be good for just clicking OC genie and thats about it.. even then it doesn't OC that High.. either that or they have horrible BIOS

just my 2cents


----------



## ihatelolcats

i keep getting WHEA uncorrectable error on failed overclock runs. does that point to a specific cause or is it just general instability?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i keep getting WHEA uncorrectable error on failed overclock runs. does that point to a specific cause or is it just general instability?


I would say general instability how are you OC'ing? just multi or FSB + multi?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i keep getting WHEA uncorrectable error on failed overclock runs. does that point to a specific cause or is it just general instability?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say general instability how are you OC'ing? just multi or FSB + multi?
Click to expand...

tried both


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> tried both


Will you post your voltages please.. and at what frequency you are at on both FSB and CPU


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> tried both
> 
> 
> 
> Will you post your voltages please.. and at what frequency you are at on both FSB and CPU
Click to expand...


seems pretty stable at this voltage. if not i know it will be at the next voltage tick. cpu/nb is about 1.285v
before i was using 200x 23 and 1.476v on the CPU for the same frequency


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 
> seems pretty stable at this voltage. if not i know it will be at the next voltage tick. cpu/nb is about 1.285v
> before i was using 200x 23 and 1.476v on the CPU for the same frequency


I think you are on the right track.. the BSOD definitely seems to just be general stability thing. I know that there have been talks about dead zones on the FSB and I am a half believer on that.. I couldnt get anything past 215 until I hit 240-245. and had to adjust voltages accordingly. I need to get my OC back cause I just swapped MOBO's cause my sound fried on the First sabertooth that I got.

not bad for a 8320.

EDIT: im sorry I can't give too much detail, when Im in the middle of OC'in i ignore the BSOD message as it normally means I need more voltage anyway.. When you raised your FSB did you allow your RAM to OC too? and if so did you raise that voltage? and by how much on both areas..?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im sure this goes on later but for now I would like to say that I have had those exact issues.. if you read back to what I mentioned before in my frustration sounds like the same issue.. I really think that the GD65 is a poor OC'er... I don't think anyone has gotten any good stable OC higher than +400mhz on these boards.. they appear to be good for just clicking OC genie and thats about it.. even then it doesn't OC that High.. either that or they have horrible BIOS
> just my 2cents


It's possible they aren't great overclocking boards. But at $118 I suppose people have to be realistic in their expectations. People tend to be disappointed because they see others running lower V core and getting better clocks because of LLC - comparing loaded voltages is the only way to see what the board will do. It certainly takes more finesse to overclock without LLC. I know of a guy that was benching on the gd-65 with an 8320 @ 4.9 ghz 1.53 volts @ load 1.6 setting at idle , still wasn't happy because he didn't hit 5 ghz.







( tough to please enthusiasts isn't it?) One thing is for sure, no one is jumping up and down praising the bios on them.
In thunder's case , I think heat is causing his problems, he seems to have one of the highest VID chips I've seen. It's my understanding that chips like that are usually limitied in their overclocking potential.

The OC genie on my GD 80 is terribad. Which is disappointing because the genie works well on my socket 1155 p 67 gd65 board. Also the auto MAX FSB overclocking feature on my 790fx gd70's is awesome. Click the setting in bios, boot machine and in 30 seconds it finds a great FSB overclock ( 376 was the best they did). I don't think I have outdone that manually.

After seeing someone posts about gskill not playing well with their vish, I switched out the Gskill for some Geil ram , seems to have improved stability.

Learning a lot through the comparisons , thanks to all who contribute


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im sure this goes on later but for now I would like to say that I have had those exact issues.. if you read back to what I mentioned before in my frustration sounds like the same issue.. I really think that the GD65 is a poor OC'er... I don't think anyone has gotten any good stable OC higher than +400mhz on these boards.. they appear to be good for just clicking OC genie and thats about it.. even then it doesn't OC that High.. either that or they have horrible BIOS
> just my 2cents
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible they aren't great overclocking boards. But at $118 I suppose people have to be realistic in their expectations. People tend to be disappointed because they see others running lower V core and getting better clocks because of LLC - comparing loaded voltages is the only way to see what the board will do. It certainly takes more finesse to overclock without LLC. I know of a guy that was benching on the gd-65 with an 8320 @ 4.9 ghz 1.53 volts @ load 1.6 setting at idle , still wasn't happy because he didn't hit 5 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( tough to please enthusiasts isn't it?) One thing is for sure, no one is jumping up and down praising the bios on them.
> In thunder's case , I think heat is causing his problems, he seems to have one of the highest VID chips I've seen. It's my understanding that chips like that are usually limitied in their overclocking potential.
> 
> The OC genie on my GD 80 is terribad. Which is disappointing because the genie works well on my socket 1155 p 67 gd65 board. Also the auto MAX FSB overclocking feature on my 790fx gd70's is awesome. Click the setting in bios, boot machine and in 30 seconds it finds a great FSB overclock ( 376 was the best they did). I don't think I have outdone that manually.
> 
> After seeing someone posts about gskill not playing well with their vish, I switched out the Gskill for some Geil ram , seems to have improved stability.
> 
> Learning a lot through the comparisons , thanks to all who contribute
Click to expand...

My 32GB G.Skill kit is fine. Clocks even worse then my Corsairs; at least those would do 9-9-9, the G.Skill won't do anything but stock. But it works.

$118 should put the gd-65 right between the 970a-UD3 and the 990FXA-UD3. Should be basing expectations accordingly. It's pretty hard to keep up with the more expensive boards, few cheap ones can pull it off.

8320 @ 4.9 @ 1.53v load... I don't think whoever had that is appreciating just how good that is. At that level, instability could be anything from temps, to voltages going too far, to the fact it's an 8320. It'd also give him 3rd place behind myself and kzone in this thread, and that's saying something.

Anyway, I got me some more Liquid Ultra, and I already did the 6870s in the backup rig, so it's time to do my CPU so I can get a batch number off it.









EDIT: I'm an idiot... (Taken 10/23/2012 5:44.54 PM)


Batch number 1234.


----------



## Tatakai All

What kind of gaming and overall performance can I expect going from a Phenom II 955 that's stuck @ stock clocks to a 8350 with a realistically achievable OC?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> What kind of gaming and overall performance can I expect going from a Phenom II 955 that's stuck @ stock clocks to a 8350 with a realistically achievable OC?


955BE at stock? For single thread, an 8320 would be about the same. 8350 would be better. 8350 at the "average" OC of 4.6Ghz would blow it away.

Ph II x4s could never touch an FX-8*** in multi-thread anyway.

Between your CH-V and H100, you should see 4.6Ghz at minimum. Probably closer to 4.8. If you get lucky, maybe even 5Ghz. Simply put, unless you completely bomb out on the silicon lottery, which I don't even think it's possible to do bad enough unless the CPU arrives DOA, you're looking at a good upgrade.


----------



## Tarnix

Used IBT with the AVX-enabled LinX files. I can post my bios settings If you are curious.

Gawd I love my weather. I only use a H80 and an open window! (and my case is closed)
(P.S. Why the disabled sensors? To reduce load)

*EDIT: Here:s the bios settings (merged picture, best seen in a new tab)*


Yeah, I know. Probably posting stuff nobody cares about. I do that lately :3


----------



## cssorkinman

With your motherboard,psu, ram and cooling 4.8 Ghz should be a walk in the park.
Would be a healthy step up from a 3.2 ghz PII quad. C2 steppings were very limited overclockers compared to the C3's and Vishera's.


----------



## Tarnix

oh *** almost double post. Sorry guys. Brain fart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> What kind of gaming and overall performance can I expect going from a Phenom II 955 that's stuck @ stock clocks to a 8350 with a realistically achievable OC?
> 
> 
> 
> 955BE at stock? For single thread, an 8320 would be about the same. 8350 would be better. 8350 at the "average" OC of 4.6Ghz would blow it away.
> 
> Ph II x4s could never touch an FX-8*** in multi-thread anyway.
> 
> Between your CH-V and H100, you should see 4.6Ghz at minimum. Probably closer to 4.8. If you get lucky, maybe even 5Ghz. Simply put, unless you completely bomb out on the silicon lottery, which I don't even think it's possible to do bad enough unless the CPU arrives DOA, you're looking at a good upgrade.
Click to expand...

It really depends what you do. I still need to try my games, but what I saw so far seems to lean this way.

Edit: replaced web info with personal experience. *I seriously need to stop answering when I'm tired. I'm a bag of derp.*

EDIT2: I re-played the first Crysis 2 mission. good news:

I only died three times at veteran (trust me it's an achievement for me)
Despite the fact that I was recording, I could get about 40-60 FPS with a single GTX560
It _is_ faster than with my Phenom II X6
Bad news: The video is choppy (Blargh MSI afterburner video capture). Though, it's not the FX's fault.


----------



## Xclusiv8

Would I see a big performance upgrade going from me Q6600 @ 3.4ghz to the FX-8350 on stock clock? People keep saying that Intel is better per core and that the fx won't be that big of an upgrade for me.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclusiv8*
> 
> Would I see a big performance upgrade going from me Q6600 @ 3.4ghz to the FX-8350 on stock clock? People keep saying that Intel is better per core and that the fx won't be that big of an upgrade for me.


Not sure about the Q6000, but except single-threaded, I know that the FX blows an i3 away by far


----------



## itomic

FX 8350 is much, much better then Q6600 across the board and gaming wise also. For Phenom II 955 X4 to FX 8350 question ?? I had Athlon II X2, Athlon II X4, Phenom II X4, FX 6100, and now i have FX 8120 ( will upgrade to FX 8320 do soon







. Overall, especially when u set FX 8120 to 4.0Ghz or north ( and that is easy as a breez for every FX chip ) u cant get Phenom II X4 in same sentence with FX octa core, trust me. In games they are simillar or FX is better ( becouse multithreading has taken momentum gamingwise ). And Vishera is step forward from FX first gen, so its no brainer should u upgrade to Vishera from Phenom II.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclusiv8*
> 
> Would I see a big performance upgrade going from me Q6600 @ 3.4ghz to the FX-8350 on stock clock? People keep saying that Intel is better per core and that the fx won't be that big of an upgrade for me.


Yes people say that, usually these people that say rediculous things like that are referred to as fan boi's. Please see the below link comparing a 8350 to a 3570K both set at 4.8 ghz, as you can see they are very very close, so stock 8350 is 4ghz and stock 3570k is 3.4 ghz. at stock clocks the 8350 would win quite comfortably...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-delidded-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclusiv8*
> 
> Would I see a big performance upgrade going from me Q6600 @ 3.4ghz to the FX-8350 on stock clock? People keep saying that Intel is better per core and that the fx won't be that big of an upgrade for me.


Ah that was my last intel cpu i bought back in 2008 lol. Great chip.
I think the fx 8350 would stamp on it if im honest. If you do decide to go amd fx 8350 im sure you wont be disappointed.

My partner has my old Q6600 now and she runs it stock on a stock cooler, so i cant do any benchmarks for you im afraid. Though i am quite sure you will notice a big improvement.

If you bought half decent cpu cooler too you could overclock the fx 8350 by quite a margin.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xclusiv8*
> 
> Would I see a big performance upgrade going from me Q6600 @ 3.4ghz to the FX-8350 on stock clock? People keep saying that Intel is better per core and that the fx won't be that big of an upgrade for me.


It would be an upgrade.
Although Intel does have better "per core" performance, that's with the newer CPU's, Nalahem, Sandy, Ivy.

For a quick comparison using Cinebench 11.5, your CPU with it's overclock would get a score of about 3.7 on Multithread and 0.93 on Single Core.
The stock FX 8350 is around 6.95 for Multithread, and around 1.15 for Single Core.

Even with a small overclock on the 8350 of 4.4Ghz you'll be around 7.5 Multithread, and around 1.2 Single

So around 100% increase on Multithreaded Performance, and around 30% increase on single threaded performance, with even a small overclock.

There's also other benefits to having a more recent build from any manufacturer. USB 3.0, SATA 6, etc.


----------



## gertruude

New prime95 out guys. v27.9 Get stressing again!! This one seems not to want as much vcore as the 27.7 though im only early into stressing
temps also seem to be running a bit cooler. Though this could be cause its freezing outside today!! lol

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779&page=8

ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/


----------



## Tarnix

Woot! I will try 4.8GHz again and see if I sumout without 1.5v.
EDIT2: 1.5v fails me. Going back to 4.6GHz...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Woot! I will try 4.8GHz again and see if I sumout without 1.5v.
> EDIT2: 1.5v fails me. Going back to 4.6GHz...


AWW man if i got your hopes up im sorry









Im at 4.8 with vcore of 1.440. Gone further than before but im expecting a error soon lol

EDit have you tried small ffts?

Edit 2: error after 28mins this time. still further than 27.7 He could be heading in right direction lol


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Woot! I will try 4.8GHz again and see if I sumout without 1.5v.
> EDIT2: 1.5v fails me. Going back to 4.6GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWW man if i got your hopes up im sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im at 4.8 with vcore of 1.440. Gone further than before but im expecting a error soon lol
> 
> *EDit have you tried small ffts*?
Click to expand...

Naah. only blend. 4.6 is blending for half an hour already.
Mezmenir's FX-8350 seems to exhibit the same ILLEGAL SUMOUT issues that I have (our chips comes from the same wafer).


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Naah. only blend. 4.6 is blending for half an hour already.
> Mezmenir's FX-8350 seems to exhibit the same ILLEGAL SUMOUT issues that I have (our chips comes from the same wafer).


I cant run blend either and thats with ram at stock lol

AH well hopefully sometime in future he can sort it


----------



## WoozieBiscut

What kind of clocks could I get on my FX-8350? I have the corsair H100i in pull, four fans on the side and one in the front and back... What kinds of clocks could I get on this? Mabye over 4.0Ghz? Check my rig on my profile...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoozieBiscut*
> 
> What kind of clocks could I get on my FX-8350? I have the corsair H100i in pull, four fans on the side and one in the front and back... What kinds of clocks could I get on this? Mabye over 4.0Ghz? Check my rig on my profile...


Id expect 4.8 - 4.9 maybe at a push 5 ghz if the h100i can handle it.

Not sure of your motherboard though.

Edit apparently your mobo is 8+2phase so id expect it to push a good overclock.

If the H100i could handle the 5ghz voltage is another thing, but id expect 4.9 easily


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8320 @ 4.9 @ 1.53v load... I don't think whoever had that is appreciating just how good that is. At that level, instability could be anything from temps, to voltages going too far, to the fact it's an 8320. It'd also give him 3rd place behind myself and kzone in this thread, and that's saying something.


I agree, that's getting it done man. Cinebench at 4.9 ghz ain't the easiest thing in the world , and the crazy thing is, he is doing it using a crappy coolermaster 460 watt psu and an H-80 for cooling.


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys what does it take to run a 8350 over 5ghz on a daily basis?


----------



## hatrix216

I reseated my CM Hyper 212+ and set it up as push. Had it facing up towards the PSU before and I just never got around to changing it until now. Now its facing the rear exhaust and my temps went down about 4 C.

Running IBT for 10 runs got my cores up to 62 C max with my 4.4 overclock. I really want to get some good water cooling.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I reseated my CM Hyper 212+ and set it up as push. Had it facing up towards the PSU before and I just never got around to changing it until now. Now its facing the rear exhaust and my temps went down about 4 C.
> Running IBT for 10 runs got my cores up to 62 C max with my 4.4 overclock. I really want to get some good water cooling.


That is quite hot. even for a hyper 212. how much thermal paste u putting on?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guys what does it take to run a 8350 over 5ghz on a daily basis?


Really good cooling (H100(i) or Custom water), Solid power supply (would say 650 or better minimum) and a good board (UD7, CHV-Z, Sabor)


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I reseated my CM Hyper 212+ and set it up as push. Had it facing up towards the PSU before and I just never got around to changing it until now. Now its facing the rear exhaust and my temps went down about 4 C.
> Running IBT for 10 runs got my cores up to 62 C max with my 4.4 overclock. I really want to get some good water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite hot. even for a hyper 212. how much thermal paste u putting on?
Click to expand...

only 2 tubes


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> only 2 tubes


HAHA ive used a full tube nearly testing various amounts these last few weeks lol. conclusion? found out how little i need to use compared to how i was doing it previously


----------



## Honk5891

Wow my new FX 8320 really likes high voltage........ I have to pump 1.55V into it under load to get past the first test in prime 95 @ 4.5Ghz........

Feel like I got a shady chip.....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guys what does it take to run a 8350 over 5ghz on a daily basis?


I have been running mine @ either 5.0GHz @ 1.472v or 5.2GHz @ 1.536v with a bespoke water.


----------



## Honk5891

Gotta say im kinda bummed. 4.4Ghz @ 60C on 1.52V under load with LLC on in Prime. Cant push much further it would seem....


----------



## MistrEd

It has been a while since I posted anything here, but I have been real busy lately.
I have found over the past couple months of testing with my cpu, I do not have the batch number at this time, that my cpu runs 100% IMO stable, Prime95,IBT,OCCT,LinX and gaming at 4.3ghz to 4.4, however I run it everyday at 4.3ghz. I can run it at 4.5 and up, but it will start failing Prime95, longest run I got was 21 hours at 4.5, then with adding more voltage I start running into heat issues with stress testing only but not gaming, being on air cooling. I have my cpu running at a 1.368 voltage at 4.3ghz with medium cpu LLC, and have no heat issues at all now. HT at 2600 and NB at 2400. Prime 95 as with all the others will run forever at 3.3ghz at a custom high memory setting. The pic is with Prime95 running a custom blend test with 12000 memory setting going into about a 16 hour run now on this current test run. I am just going with what I got, I have to have a stable and reliable computer running because my wife also uses it and will start complaining if I am just constantly messing with it. She has all her portable devices and laptop, but nothing beats a nice desktop and she likes using it also.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> That is quite hot. even for a hyper 212. how much thermal paste u putting on?


Not very much really... I just did the method I found in the CM Hyper 212+ thread. A little streak of thermal paste down each tube and press it and it is said to apply evenly. I can retry tomorrow but it's a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Gotta say im kinda bummed. 4.4Ghz @ 60C on 1.52V under load with LLC on in Prime. Cant push much further it would seem....


Don't be too discouraged , prime 95 is proving to be problematic for these chips , for whatever reason. I'm betting you can run other stability programs just fine at lower voltages and temps







.
Running prime 95 on the Vishera is a little like an adventure game at 4.6 Ghz you encounter a troll, 4.8 Ghz you run into an Ogre on steroids, as you journey into the land of 5 ghz you are met at the border by a Minotaur who voted republican and is still pissed off about the outcome of the election


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Not very much really... I just did the method I found in the CM Hyper 212+ thread. A little streak of thermal paste down each tube and press it and it is said to apply evenly. I can retry tomorrow but it's a pain in the ass lol.


That does sound fishy. Are you 100% sure you're not looking at the Socket Temps?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Gotta say im kinda bummed. 4.4Ghz @ 60C on 1.52V under load with LLC on in Prime. Cant push much further it would seem....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be too discouraged , prime 95 is proving to be problematic for these chips , for whatever reason. I'm betting you can run other stability programs just fine at lower voltages and temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Running prime 95 on the Vishera is a little like an adventure game at 4.6 Ghz you encounter a troll, 4.8 Ghz you run into an Ogre on steroids, as you journey into the land of 5 ghz you are met at the border by a Minotaur who voted republican and is still pissed off about the outcome of the election
Click to expand...

Well this pissed off Republican got passed the 5.0GHz Minotaur!


----------



## Sand3853

After some tweaking of hardware and settings I think I have found the limit of my 8320.

I have it sitting happy at 4.75ghz / 220 clock and 21.5 multi @ 1.5v with LLC @ ultra high. Temps at load stay in the mid 50's with my Antec 920, with gaming temps max in the 40s. Posted a nice 8.16 Cinebench score and it seems to cruise along nicely.









If I go over 4.7 things get really messy really fast, so I think I am happy with the results for now. I will probably be picking up an 8350 in the near future as I'd like to be able to push a little higher with lower volts









Specs:

FX-8320
Asus Sabertooth 990fx r1.0
8gb crucial ballistix low profile/voltage ram
HD7870
Corsair 600w psu
Antec 920


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That does sound fishy. Are you 100% sure you're not looking at the Socket Temps?


I mean it may very well be the way I applied the thermal paste. I've only ever used a direct pipe heat sink like this twice now so I haven't really found a perfect method of putting thermal paste on. And here take a look at this:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Wow my new FX 8320 really likes high voltage........ I have to pump 1.55V into it under load to get past the first test in prime 95 @ 4.5Ghz........
> 
> Feel like I got a shady chip.....


Na, prime is just weird, as cssorkinman said. I bet you only need around 1.425v-1.45v to pass any other test (IBT, OCCT, Overdrive, etc), right?


----------



## Honk5891

So your saying that perhaps running occt or itb can prove to yield a higher overclock at lower volts and temps? I had to raise my volts fairly high to even get into windows at 4.4ghz.... I don't imagine it will make much of a difference on the stress program based on that. Could it be the way I seated it? Or the amount of paste I placed with my H80? I'm still bummed haha.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> So your saying that perhaps running occt or itb can prove to yield a higher overclock at lower volts and temps? I had to raise my volts fairly high to even get into windows at 4.4ghz.... I don't imagine it will make much of a difference on the stress program based on that. Could it be the way I seated it? Or the amount of paste I placed with my H80? I'm still bummed haha.


How you did the paste would only matter if temps were an issue, not volts.

And no, what we're saying is Prime just acts weird on Vishera CPUs, generally needing an insane amount of voltage to run normally compared to any other stress program out there.

Needing more then 1.45v sounds off for even an 8320. What do you have LLC set at? Or could you just list your BIOS settings or something? (screenshots would work)


----------



## dovedescent7

Guys have another questin that could really help

just got the 8320 using it in an Asus m5a97 LE rev 2.0

and it just seems really sluggish.Getting freezes,and thats only with the AUTO-overclock freature...

Anywasys,for some reason in task manager core number #2 out of 8 seems to be really used alot.Like when i got to the performance tab and look at that core its always way up high and the others are all way lower.

Another quick question is,i dont know how to use the AHCI settings in this asus bios,i rarely buy asus boards,does anyone know how i would go about changing it to ahci because we are booting from a sata III ssd and i am going to reinstall windows tonight...

thanks...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well this pissed off Republican got passed the 5.0GHz Minotaur!


Impossible! There ARE no republicans in Minnesota~!









Nice job on slaying the minotaur btw


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> How you did the paste would only matter if temps were an issue, not volts.
> And no, what we're saying is Prime just acts weird on Vishera CPUs, generally needing an insane amount of voltage to run normally compared to any other stress program out there.
> Needing more then 1.45v sounds off for even an 8320. What do you have LLC set at? Or could you just list your BIOS settings or something? (screenshots would work)


Llc only has one setting and that's auto on my m5a97 rev 1.02. I think my volts are set at 1.45 right now for 4.4 ghz and with llc under load it hits 1.53-1.54v in prime on cpu-z. I needed to put quite a bit of volts into it just to get it to load windows so.... I'm kinda at a loss right now for if its something I'm doing wrong or if its just a bad chip. I'm at work right now so I can't check my settings but I believe those are correct.

Also how do I screenshot my bios?

Edit: you know.... maybe I'm just not thinking straight. I know needing more voltage to post is normal but if what your saying about. Prime is true then I can verify by redoing my overclock at let's say 4.5ghz and find what voltage it needs for occt. Maybe it will require less and my temps will be better


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well this pissed off Republican got passed the 5.0GHz Minotaur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible! There ARE no republicans in Minnesota~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on slaying the minotaur btw
Click to expand...

Absolutely not true!.....I was just speaking with the other one last week









@ twitch, I believe with your MB you put in a flash drive and hit F12 while in the screen you want saved. It will ask you for confirmation to save to the USB drive.


----------



## Honk5891

As for my idea of swithc to occt to try and OC further? Or what works best with the 8320's to get max OC? I don't want to burn the heck out of my cpu just get my highest stable overclock. I've been using prime 95 forever so I don't know what to use that's any good other than occt. And if prime isn't working correctly with the vischeras I don't want to use it obviously.


----------



## Blissful Tea

I just purchased an AMD FX-8350. I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As for my idea of swithc to occt to try and OC further? Or what works best with the 8320's to get max OC? I don't want to burn the heck out of my cpu just get my highest stable overclock. I've been using prime 95 forever so I don't know what to use that's any good other than occt. And if prime isn't working correctly with the vischeras I don't want to use it obviously.


OCCT is a very good program. the large data set is better for error detection.


----------



## Tux007

Would I be able to pop one of these V8 monsters into my Crosshair Iv extreme AM3+


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tux007*
> 
> Would I be able to pop one of these V8 monsters into my Crosshair Iv extreme AM3+


Bulldozer is on the "CPU Support List" of your board, I didn't see the Vishera's. I wouldn't use a FX chip on anything else than a 990FX board anyway. It's how it works the best, and otherwise it's bound to headaches *imho*, considering how touchy it already is.

Rah , I hate this bug where my posts shows up in an invisible page!


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OCCT is a very good program. the large data set is better for error detection.


I understand that but like these guys have been saying prime is no good for stress testing the vischeras because for some reason it need a ton of extra voltage to be stable with it. I was just making sure I was correct in thinking that I can use occt to obtain a higher overclock with less voltage with that being said. How long would one run occt for to make sure I'm decently stable? Also what about IBT? How long would one run that for?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OCCT is a very good program. the large data set is better for error detection.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that but like these guys have been saying prime is no good for stress testing the vischeras because for some reason it need a ton of extra voltage to be stable with it. I was just making sure I was correct in thinking that I can use occt to obtain a higher overclock with less voltage with that being said. How long would one run occt for to make sure I'm decently stable? Also what about IBT? How long would one run that for?
Click to expand...

Thats a loaded question. *Stable* is largely in the eye of the operator. I run OCCT, IBT, P95 for 6-8 hours each and then run it through a list of games (Crysis2, Dirt 3, Metro 2033, etc) with the GPU's OC'ed if it passes that i use it and if no BSOD's or other weird behavior , I call it good. I have been running @ 5.2GHzand now 5.3GHz for over three months without a single BSOD. I have seen people who are willing to put up with the occasional BSOD for a higher clock.
it's really up to you, just keep it well cooled.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats a loaded question. *Stable* is largely in the eye of the operator. I run OCCT, IBT, P95 for 6-8 hours each and then run it through a list of games (Crysis2, Dirt 3, Metro 2033, etc) with the GPU's OC'ed if it passes that i use it and if no BSOD's or other weird behavior , I call it good. I have been running @ 5.2GHzand now 5.3GHz for over three months without a single BSOD. I have seen people who are willing to put up with the occasional BSOD for a higher clock.
> it's really up to you, just keep it well cooled.


^This. I do the same. I just don't see the point of going through 24h of prime95. At one point, I'll start folding, and it it holds, well, then I got it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> *I understand that but like these guys have been saying prime is no good for stress testing the vischeras because for some reason it need a ton of extra voltage to be stable with it.* I was just making sure I was correct in thinking that I can use occt to obtain a higher overclock with less voltage with that being said. How long would one run occt for to make sure I'm decently stable? Also what about IBT? How long would one run that for?


That, or some like me and mezmenir just gets ILLEGAL SUMOUT above 4.65GHz but can fold for 3 days...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I mean it may very well be the way I applied the thermal paste. I've only ever used a direct pipe heat sink like this twice now so I haven't really found a perfect method of putting thermal paste on. And here take a look at this:


Hmmm....

A couple things I notice.
Motherboard Temp 36C (Do you have high ambient temps?)
Socket Temp 72
Core Temp 61

So maybe that program is reading 10 Celsius high? Or you have high ambient temps.

Or your case airflow is low, and your CPU isn't seating right somehow.

If it is still the CPU cooler, Coolermaster usually has a sticker on the base of the heatsink. If you weren't able to get all the thick glue off, it will cause issues.


----------



## Honk5891

I've been trying to google the issue with prime and vischera chips you guys where talking about but not finding anything. I'm at work so I can't test it out yet. Can you guys link me some stuff on it?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hmmm....
> A couple things I notice.
> Motherboard Temp 36C (Do you have high ambient temps?)
> Socket Temp 72
> Core Temp 61
> So maybe that program is reading 10 Celsius high? Or you have high ambient temps.
> Or your case airflow is low, and your CPU isn't seating right somehow.
> 
> If it is still the CPU cooler, Coolermaster usually has a sticker on the base of the heatsink. If you weren't able to get all the thick glue off, it will cause issues.


Ambient temps, motherboard is around 30 C, socket temp sits around 38 C, and cores sit around 23 C.

I know it's not cause of and sticker resin or whatever, I clean the bottom of the heatsink with isopropryl alcohol every time I apply new thermal paste.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's possible they aren't great overclocking boards. But at $118 I suppose people have to be realistic in their expectations. People tend to be disappointed because they see others running lower V core and getting better clocks because of LLC - comparing loaded voltages is the only way to see what the board will do. It certainly takes more finesse to overclock without LLC. I know of a guy that was benching on the gd-65 with an 8320 @ 4.9 ghz 1.53 volts @ load 1.6 setting at idle , still wasn't happy because he didn't hit 5 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( tough to please enthusiasts isn't it?) One thing is for sure, no one is jumping up and down praising the bios on them.
> In thunder's case , I think heat is causing his problems, he seems to have one of the highest VID chips I've seen. It's my understanding that chips like that are usually limitied in their overclocking potential.
> The OC genie on my GD 80 is terribad. Which is disappointing because the genie works well on my socket 1155 p 67 gd65 board. Also the auto MAX FSB overclocking feature on my 790fx gd70's is awesome. Click the setting in bios, boot machine and in 30 seconds it finds a great FSB overclock ( 376 was the best they did). I don't think I have outdone that manually.
> After seeing someone posts about gskill not playing well with their vish, I switched out the Gskill for some Geil ram , seems to have improved stability.
> Learning a lot through the comparisons , thanks to all who contribute


I really wish I had the time and patience to find out exactly what about he 990 GD65 issue.. like I had stated before maybe I was spoiled with good boards.. that had minute vdroop.. however after speaking to the rep at MSI i almost think that it is the BIOS .. something just isn't clicking right.. especially when you notice that the FAILED oc warning rarely popsup (only saw it twice) is the GD80 like that as well?


----------



## flyin15sec

Interesting Tidbit from AMD's FX processor white paper: See Bold Underline.
Quote:


> 2.5.1.1.2 MinVid and MaxVid Check
> Hardware limits the minimum and maximum VID code that is sent to the voltage regulator. The allowed limits
> of MinVid and MaxVid are provided in MSRC001_0071. Prior to generating VID-change commands to SVI,
> the processor filters the InputVid value to the OutputVid as follows *(higher VID codes correspond to lower
> voltages and lower VID codes correspond to higher voltages):*
> • If InputVid < MaxVid, OutputVid=MaxVid.
> • Else if (InputVid > MinVid) & (MinVid!=00h), OutputVid=MinVid.
> • Else OutputVid=InputVid.
> This filtering is applied regardless of the source of the VID-change command.


Sounds like you want a VID that is higher.

My FX8320 does suck. It's VID is 1.35v. I'm gonna have to borrow my other FX8320, it's VID is 1.375v.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Interesting Tidbit from AMD's FX processor white paper: See Bold Underline.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5.1.1.2 MinVid and MaxVid Check
> Hardware limits the minimum and maximum VID code that is sent to the voltage regulator. The allowed limits
> of MinVid and MaxVid are provided in MSRC001_0071. Prior to generating VID-change commands to SVI,
> the processor filters the InputVid value to the OutputVid as follows *(higher VID codes correspond to lower
> voltages and lower VID codes correspond to higher voltages):*
> • If InputVid < MaxVid, OutputVid=MaxVid.
> • Else if (InputVid > MinVid) & (MinVid!=00h), OutputVid=MinVid.
> • Else OutputVid=InputVid.
> This filtering is applied regardless of the source of the VID-change command.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you want a VID that is higher.
> 
> My FX8320 does suck. It's VID is 1.35v. I'm gonna have to borrow my other FX8320, it's VID is 1.375v.
Click to expand...

My 8320 has a VID of 1.35v. My specs in the OP should tell you all you need to know based on that.









Anyway, what batches are the CPUs?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i got 10 run ibt stability at 4.8 but it took 1.524v to do it lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I really wish I had the time and patience to find out exactly what about he 990 GD65 issue.. like I had stated before maybe I was spoiled with good boards.. that had minute vdroop.. however after speaking to the rep at MSI i almost think that it is the BIOS .. something just isn't clicking right.. especially when you notice that the FAILED oc warning rarely popsup (only saw it twice) is the GD80 like that as well?


I think the failed overclock warning should happen when it can't boot at the settings in bios and reverts back to a black screen . I use software for most of my overclocking so I don't recall ever having seen that message on the GD80. Other MSI boards I have will allow you to put a set number of restart attempts before it displays that message and asks your input on what to do next.

Flyin 15 sec, It's always been my belief that the lower the vid voltage value , the more capable the chip is of attaining a good overclock.

I am I correct ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I really wish I had the time and patience to find out exactly what about he 990 GD65 issue.. like I had stated before maybe I was spoiled with good boards.. that had minute vdroop.. however after speaking to the rep at MSI i almost think that it is the BIOS .. something just isn't clicking right.. especially when you notice that the FAILED oc warning rarely popsup (only saw it twice) is the GD80 like that as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the failed overclock warning should happen when it can't boot at the settings in bios and reverts back to a black screen . I use software for most of my overclocking so I don't recall ever having seen that message on the GD80. Other MSI boards I have will allow you to put a set number of restart attempts before it displays that message and asks your input on what to do next.
> 
> Flyin 15 sec, It's always been my belief that the lower the vid voltage value , the more capable the chip is of attaining a good overclock.
> 
> I am I correct ?
Click to expand...

Kinda.

High VID (1.375-1.4v) means better temps, but higher voltage. High VID is "best" for light cooling, such as air, but it'll cap early.

Lower VID (1.3-1.325v) means higher temps, lower voltage. Lower vid is "best" for LN2 basically. Anything that can deal with the heat it's going to put out.

Medium VID (1.325-1.375) is, well, medium. Best chips for water cooling.

Or so it was for Bulldozer from what I've read. Voltages adjusted for Piledriver, but same concept.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

something isn't adding up here.. either my socket has crazy air flow.. or im insane.. my core temps are reading higher than my socket temp.. and I don't think reseating will make a difference.. as my cooler bolts on rather than a clip... any ideas? Socket is reading about 15c colder than core

well i will have to try reseating later. for now I hav a gaming profile at 4.8 (its not IBT stable as I don't need it to and it stays under 62c core when gaming) If I had better cooling I bet I could hit 5.1 fully stable..


----------



## cssorkinman

Makes sense to me Kyad. So with a vid of 1.28 I need a pot and some LN2








I should compare the VID's of my 960 T's . One unlocks and runs @ 4.6 Ghz on 1.424 volts as an X6 , the other won't unlock ( on a different board however) and needs about 1.48 volts to run in the 4.5 ghz range as an X4.
The 965's I have it isnt a fair comparison because one is C2 with a VID of 1.424 and tops out at about 4.15 Ghz on 1.5+ volts - the other is a C-3 and will run some benches at 4.4ghz on its stock vid of 1.32 volts .


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Flyin 15 sec, It's always been my belief that the lower the vid voltage value , the more capable the chip is of attaining a good overclock.
> I am I correct ?


That has always been the case with Intel CPUs. However, I believe for Piledriver, and base on the whitepaper, you will want a high VID, simply put, a high VID means there's more of a chance the CPU will use the minVID. This would then translate across the board as you increase frequency.

Example 1: [inputVID= 1.35v] , [maxVID=1.40v] [minVID=1.375v]
Filter statements:
• If InputVid < MaxVid, OutputVid=MaxVid.
• Else if (InputVid > MinVid) & (MinVid!=00h), OutputVid=MinVid.
• Else OutputVid=InputVid.

1.35v<1.40v = 1.4v , my VRM would supply 1.40v to the CPU since the first statement is true.

Example 2: [inputVID= 1.4125v] [maxVID=1.40v] [minVID=1.375v]
First filter is skipped because it is not a true statement, so it goes to the second filter:
1.4125v > 1.375v = 1.375v , VRM would supply 1.375v to the CPU

This is just my belief,


----------



## shaxs

O.M.G. I think I finally figured out why I was hard locking in the only game I play right now, thus deeming my chip or board bad. THIS was the answer: http://www.overclock.net/t/996785/solution-workaround-battlefield-bad-company-2-locking-up-freezing-crashing

More specifically http://www.overclock.net/t/996785/solution-workaround-battlefield-bad-company-2-locking-up-freezing-crashing/40#post_16277403.

When I installed the new chip I started using Afterburner again and other software monitoring options. I didnt use them with the Phenom 2 as it was stabled. I disabled "Enable low-level hardware access interface" in the Afterburner settings and just played BFBC 2 for 1.5 hours without locking!

I have a Crosshair V and new ram coming tomorrow. If I can continue to run stable I will probably just return to Amazon.


----------



## Honk5891

Yep looks like I got a dude chip with my 8320. I tried other stress tests and double checked all my settings in bios and it still fails hard even at 4.4Ghz @ 1.54V under load. sonofa


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Yep looks like I got a dude chip with my 8320. I tried other stress tests and double checked all my settings in bios and it still fails hard even at 4.4Ghz @ 1.54V under load. sonofa


Have you tried lowering voltage while keeping your clocks where they are?
I'd bet it will run at 4.4GHz with less than 1.50v's used, no prob. I know this one is a smaller CPU (4300) but the architecture is basically the same.
If this one can top 4.5GHz with less than 1.50v's used, yours should do OK and really can't hurt to try it and see if your stability problems aren't heat related somehow.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Have you tried lowering voltage while keeping your clocks where they are?
> I'd bet it will run at 4.4GHz with less than 1.50v's used, no prob. I know this one is a smaller CPU (4300) but the architecture is basically the same.
> If this one can top 4.5GHz with less than 1.50v's used, yours should do OK and really can't hurt to try it and see if your stability problems aren't heat related somehow.


Someone got themselves a new toy


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Someone got themselves a new toy


Yes they did - And they will be "testing" it sometime this weekend if nothing gets in the way of it.


----------



## Honk5891

I lower the voltage and it wont load windows. Its a dud man. I had to put some decent voltage on it just to load windows so I know it wont work.


----------



## fozzybear

Greetings,

since yesterday i am also member of this club








before starting to overclock though i have a few questions as i am on air cooling.

currently on stock settings everything is looking pretty.. i dont know if i should believe the data core temp shows me..

on my previous 965 idle temp on stock was around 24-26
under full load with prime95 (in-place large FFT's) around 46 (oc-ed to 4ghz it was around 56)

no with the Vishera i am getting idle temps of 3-8 ???
and same test with prime doesn't get me beyond 36

i am not complaining just checking if that is normal or am i really lucky with this chip

CpuZ shows core voltage of 1.284 under full load

cooling is a NH-d 14, that was previously on the 965.

i have not dared yet fiddling around with the Clocks, i wanted to check first with the folks owning that one longer)

Edit: i am running this on a M5a97Pro rev1 board where max ht link is at 2400. afaik the FX is rated 2600 , am i missing much if i don't upgrade the board?

cheers,

fozz


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> since yesterday i am also member of this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before starting to overclock though i have a few questions as i am on air cooling.
> 
> currently on stock settings everything is looking pretty.. i dont know if i should believe the data core temp shows me..
> 
> on my previous 965 idle temp on stock was around 24-26
> under full load with prime95 (in-place large FFT's) around 46 (oc-ed to 4ghz it was around 56)
> 
> no with the Vishera i am getting idle temps of 3-8 ???
> and same test with prime doesn't get me beyond 36
> 
> i am not complaining just checking if that is normal or am i really lucky with this chip
> 
> CpuZ shows core voltage of 1.284 under full load
> 
> cooling is a NH-d 14, that was previously on the 965.
> 
> i have not dared yet fiddling around with the Clocks, i wanted to check first with the folks owning that one longer)
> 
> Edit: i am running this on a M5a97Pro rev1 board where max ht link is at 2400. afaik the FX is rated 2600 , am i missing much if i don't upgrade the board?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> fozz


The thermal sensors on the FX are not accurate until you get under load conditions. 3-8c is well below ambient wich is impossible unless you are using dice,TEC, phase change, etc. look at your load testing temps.
These are my readings at a 24c ambient.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> Greetings,
> since yesterday i am also member of this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before starting to overclock though i have a few questions as i am on air cooling.
> currently on stock settings everything is looking pretty.. i dont know if i should believe the data core temp shows me..
> on my previous 965 idle temp on stock was around 24-26
> under full load with prime95 (in-place large FFT's) around 46 (oc-ed to 4ghz it was around 56)
> no with the Vishera i am getting idle temps of 3-8 ???
> and same test with prime doesn't get me beyond 36
> i am not complaining just checking if that is normal or am i really lucky with this chip
> CpuZ shows core voltage of 1.284 under full load
> cooling is a NH-d 14, that was previously on the 965.
> i have not dared yet fiddling around with the Clocks, i wanted to check first with the folks owning that one longer)
> Edit: i am running this on a M5a97Pro rev1 board where max ht link is at 2400. afaik the FX is rated 2600 , am i missing much if i don't upgrade the board?
> cheers,
> fozz


Welcome to the club fozzy!

I got that same cooler and i just love it. Its by far the best air cooler ive used.

Did you get the 8320 or the 8350?


----------



## fozzybear

its the FX 8350









following observations under load at 20 ambient temp (idle temp is the same in open hardware monitor and core-temp for the cores and removing load it falls back to around 8 socket is at 26 )



why is there so much difference between socket temp(red) and core temp(yellow)?!?

and yea i love the noctua, i am running it for a year now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> its the FX 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> following observations under load at 20 ambient temp (idle temp is the same in open hardware monitor and core-temp for the cores and removing load it falls back to around 8 socket is at 26 )
> 
> why is there so much difference between socket temp(red) and core temp(yellow)?!?
> and yea i love the noctua, i am running it for a year now


ON these chips there will be around 10C difference between core and socket.

I see on your pic in coretemp some cores have downclocked a little. Did u turn off cool n quiet apm c6 state etc?

The 8C on idle is normal lol. The chips dont report exact temps till they hit 50c and above.

Im shocked you not tried overclocking yet









You should get to 4.6 easily maybe 4.7. Though im not too sure on your board's Phase control. I think its the one before mine, M5a99x evo.

Edit its 6+2 power phase like mine so i would expect you could get around same clocks as me

EDIT2 That socket temp is high for stock clock even under load.....hmmm did u put too much thermal paste on? Could be why its 14C difference


----------



## fozzybear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ON these chips there will be around 10C difference between core and socket.
> I see on your pic in coretemp some cores have downclocked a little. Did u turn off cool n quiet apm c6 state etc?
> The 8C on idle is normal lol. The chips dont report exact temps till they hit 50c and above.
> Im shocked you not tried overclocking yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get to 4.6 easily maybe 4.7. Though im not too sure on your board's Phase control. I think its the one before mine, M5a99x evo.
> Edit its 6+2 power phase like mine so i would expect you could get around same clocks as me


why i didn't start yet ? long story short: bought chip 2 days ago
bios update failed after showing me successful (no post n all) and had to give the board for bios reprogramming (local asus partner).
Got the board back yesterday and was happy that its running playing it safe FOR NOW , but waiting is over









whats your max ht link speed ? mine is going only to 2400 (fx is 2600 rated), however i have no clue how much that affects.

cool n quiet apm c6 state etc not turned of yet


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> why i didn't start yet ? long story short: bought chip 2 days ago
> bios update failed after showing me successful (no post n all) and had to give the board for bios reprogramming (local asus partner).
> Got the board back yesterday and was happy that its running playing it safe FOR NOW , but waiting is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your max ht link speed ? mine is going only to 2400 (fx is 2600 rated), however i have no clue how much that affects.
> cool n quiet apm c6 state etc not turned of yet


I can go a bit higher with ht link with my board. I think It only affects systems with multiple GPU's. IT gives them some decent increase with performance. I dont think you would notice any difference on a single GPU

Dont forget to investigate that 51C at stock clock. I think its a little high


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> why i didn't start yet ? long story short: bought chip 2 days ago
> bios update failed after showing me successful (no post n all) and had to give the board for bios reprogramming (local asus partner).
> Got the board back yesterday and was happy that its running playing it safe FOR NOW , but waiting is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your max ht link speed ? mine is going only to 2400 (fx is 2600 rated), however i have no clue how much that affects.
> cool n quiet apm c6 state etc not turned of yet
> 
> 
> 
> I can go a bit higher with ht link with my board. I think It only affects systems with multiple GPU's. IT gives them some decent increase with performance. I dont think you would notice any difference on a single GPU
> 
> Dont forget to investigate that 51C at stock clock. I think its a little high
Click to expand...

I will second Gurty on that. if you can run it at 2600 by all means. but unless you are trying to compete in benches for every last bit, or running multiple high end GPU's , you will not see a big difference in performance.


----------



## fozzybear

thank you guys for your responses!
i will probably need to change the thermal compound, i was using the arctic mx-4 on my 965 and thought i had enough for another usage but i didnt.
Now i used the one that came with the Cooler and it was harder and didnt spread well, maybe that way i can close the gap between core temp and socket temp.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> thank you guys for your responses!
> i will probably need to change the thermal compound, i was using the arctic mx-4 on my 965 and thought i had enough for another usage but i didnt.
> Now i used the one that came with the Cooler and it was harder and didnt spread well, maybe that way i can close the gap between core temp and socket temp.


I done extensive testing with my NH D14 with the mx4 and NT H1.

I used to be a spreader too lol. NT H1 damn hard to spread.....but i found the best way was a dot in the middle. Get great temps with it.

I found a little blob int he middle of cpu and this heavy cooler spreads it well when u screw it in was best way to do it.

forgot to add give the cooler a little twist b4 u screw it down too lol


----------



## gummelnn

hi, i am new to this forum but a reader of this thread since page 104 or so









i have a 1236 batch FX 8350 and a M5A99x evo r2.0.

i have seen some people that have a high sockte temp with that board. i can confirm this. max difference between socket and core was about 22C under full p95 load. too much and a problem!!

at 75C the cpu starts throtteling even though all power management options are off. i have a lot of airflow going on and a H80i cooler. is it a faulty board/cpu or a bios issue?

btw: had aircooling before and the same issues!


----------



## fozzybear

so i did the following now to deal with the downclocking of the cpu under load

in bios in the cpu options

disabled
APM (disabled also turbocore)
core c6 state

left c 'n' q and c1e enabled because i want the cpu to throttle down when idling.

prime95 running and no jumping of clocks

anything else i should do and is it actually worth it to leave it like that and loosing the turbocore functionality ?

so stable 4ghz or variable up to 4.2

EDIT: 1236 batch as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> hi, i am new to this forum but a reader of this thread since page 104 or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 1236 batch FX 8350 and a M5A99x evo r2.0.
> i have seen some people that have a high sockte temp with that board. i can confirm this. max difference between socket and core was about 22C under full p95 load. too much and a problem!!
> at 75C the cpu starts throtteling even though all power management options are off. i have a lot of airflow going on and a H80i cooler. is it a faulty board/cpu or a bios issue?
> btw: had aircooling before and the same issues!


If the vrms are getting hot then it will throttle regardless if u disabled everything. I have the rev 1 board to what u got and i bought a little spot cooler for over the nb heatsink and now i dont have the throttling issue

As for the big difference in core temp to socket. yours is the highest ive seen. Would make me think u put too much or too little thermal paste on lol. i seem to be saying this alot these days









Is that 75C on the socket?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> so i did the following now to deal with the downclocking of the cpu under load
> in bios in the cpu options
> disabled
> APM (disabled also turbocore)
> core c6 state
> left c 'n' q and c1e enabled because i want the cpu to throttle down when idling.
> prime95 running and no jumping of clocks
> anything else i should do and is it actually worth it to leave it like that and loosing the turbocore functionality ?
> so stable 4ghz or variable up to 4.2


#

I turned off turbo core. I figured if i was running at lets say 4.8 then you wouldnt need it. If u into saving power etc u could always turn on cool n quiet etc after your overclocking.


----------



## stickg1

Hows it going, haven't been around in a few weeks...I've been doing some bargain hunting and I got a dirt cheap Giga 970A-UD3 coming in the mail. It's got 8+2 Power Phase and Rev 1.1 with LLC. I have a 955BE right here for it so baby steps getting back into AMD clocking. I think I'm going to sell it and try to grab a Vishera of some sort to play with. The 8 cores might be overkill though because this will primarily be my 7 year old son's computer.

Anyone give the 4 or 6 cores a run yet?


----------



## gummelnn

75C is the socket







i tested more and less of thermal paste and differenr kinds. temps changed up/down within 2C.

vrms are blown with a 80mm 3500rpm delta fan .... should be ok!

throtteling is due to high socket temp. 100% sure. when i stop the fans at 75-76 it sets multi to 7 regardless of core temps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> 75C is the socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tested more and less of thermal paste and differenr kinds. temps changed up/down within 2C.
> vrms are blown with a 80mm 3500rpm delta fan .... should be ok!
> throtteling is due to high socket temp. 100% sure. when i stop the fans at 75-76 it sets multi to 7 regardless of core temps


what clock are you running to get that high of socket temp?

I get to that trying to stress 4.9ghz lol


----------



## gummelnn

i am at 4.63 ghz at 1.404 - 1.416v. i get those temps at 128k and 160k fft in p95 27.7


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hows it going, haven't been around in a few weeks...I've been doing some bargain hunting and I got a dirt cheap Giga 970A-UD3 coming in the mail. It's got 8+2 Power Phase and Rev 1.1 with LLC. I have a 955BE right here for it so baby steps getting back into AMD clocking. I think I'm going to sell it and try to grab a Vishera of some sort to play with. The 8 cores might be overkill though because this will primarily be my 7 year old son's computer.
> 
> Anyone give the 4 or 6 cores a run yet?


You're going to get burned on LLC... My 970a-UD3 only has Regular and Extreme.









Otherwise it's a nice board though, I use one in CloudNine, and it has all the fun toys to do things like multible GPU passthrough to different VMs in ESXi (IOMMU) for a board that cost under $100. On a CPU I can overclock... THANK YOU AMD (and screw you too Intel...)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> i am at 4.63 ghz at 1.404 - 1.416v. i get those temps at 128k and 160k fft in p95 27.7


Id say that was too high 75C on socket for full load 4.6ghz.
something is not right somewhere....if u say its not the thermal past then is the H80i seated right on cpu?

im not sure what i can suggest

Does it take awhile to get to 75C or does it shoot up?


----------



## gummelnn

most likely cooler is seated properly bcause i had the same issue with the stock cooler and the thermalright macho HR-02 i used before the H80i


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> most likely cooler is seated properly bcause i had the same issue with the stock cooler and the thermalright macho HR-02 i used before the H80i


Are you on the latest bios too?

I see they released 2 bios versions in last month that "improved stabilty"

Could be a factor lol


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I done extensive testing with my NH D14 with the mx4 and NT H1.
> I used to be a spreader too lol. NT H1 damn hard to spread.....but i found the best way was a dot in the middle. Get great temps with it.
> I found a little blob int he middle of cpu and this heavy cooler spreads it well when u screw it in was best way to do it.
> forgot to add give the cooler a little twist b4 u screw it down too lol


+1 to this...funny,i did this exstensive testing some month ago on my NH-U9B SE2 with MX2, MX4 and NT H1, the NT H1 was the easiest to apply (i mean the one i always was confident in) a lil rice grain in the middle , a lil twist and hop it s done.....i use MX4 now and i must admitt that i find me less comfortable to apply it as it s not as "solid"....works perfectly though and temperatures are the quite same with both









and just to say, if u have less room the NH-U9B SE2 is really a nice aircooler too....even if like for its big bro it have thoses uggly colored fans


----------



## zulk

How much overclock can you get out of the FX8320 on a 4+1 phase board such as the gigabyte 880GM USB3 or is it totally unsafe to even use that chip on that board, I have an mAtx build and I don't plan on changing the board but just the cpu so what do you guys think


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> How much overclock can you get out of the FX8320 on a 4+1 phase board such as the gigabyte 880GM USB3 or is it totally unsafe to even use that chip on that board, I have an mAtx build and I don't plan on changing the board but just the cpu so what do you guys think


The 8320 isnt supported on that board mate. SO i guess thats a no no. Even if it were to boot with it i wouldnt attempt an overclock lol


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Yep looks like I got a dude chip with my 8320. I tried other stress tests and double checked all my settings in bios and it still fails hard even at 4.4Ghz @ 1.54V under load. sonofa


@ twitch_alucard
You might find *this* interesting. If it relates to your processor, maybe you could post some of your findings?


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you on the latest bios too?
> I see they released 2 bios versions in last month that "improved stabilty"
> Could be a factor lol


I am on the latest 1302 version.
Here is a occt run that displays the temp development over time. Core was 58C. (This was with air cooling not the new H80i)
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/7458/2012121113h38temperatur.png

Temp rises pretty fast. I tried everything to lower the socket temps but nothing helped. What is the socket temp physically? Where is it measured? It must be something wrong with the readings because nothing feels hot. Everything can be touched without burning my fingers


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey all, i now finally have my 8350 installed but am looking to you guys for some starter ideas for overclocking coz i is confuzed ???

Im looking to get around 4.5Ghz or 4.6Ghz stable outta my cpu but need to know what i need to set things as my OC'ing experience is a bit dated.

Voltage ranges that i should use for 4.5 4.6Ghz/ not go beyond ??
Should i use Multiplier only as i have heard Piledriver dislikes FSB adjustments ??
Do i need to enable LLC, and if so, is High setting enough on Sabertooth 990fx ??
Any other advisable adjustments ??

Currently running at.....

Running @ 4.2Ghz Turbo OFF / C1E OFF / CnQ OFF / Power saving features all OFF >>>> Memory @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.65v 16Gbs

Just starting slowly lol. Thanks in advance guys n girls !


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The 8320 isnt supported on that board mate. SO i guess thats a no no. Even if it were to boot with it i wouldnt attempt an overclock lol


Thanks for the reply but damn this kind of sucks as there are no mAtx boards for amd platforms, before there was one from msi the 890GXM if I do recall correctly, but now you only have the older 880GM boards.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> I am on the latest 1302 version.
> Here is a occt run that displays the temp development over time. Core was 58C. (This was with air cooling not the new H80i)
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/7458/2012121113h38temperatur.png
> Temp rises pretty fast. I tried everything to lower the socket temps but nothing helped. What is the socket temp physically? Where is it measured? It must be something wrong with the readings because nothing feels hot. Everything can be touched without burning my fingers


To be honest im stumped. If you have had this on air as well as your h80i then im not sure









The cpu, i think im correct, has some algorithm built in to read temps. They arent accurate until over 50c if im not mistaken.


----------



## hatrix216

Well I'm running the same board as gummelnn and I also have some pretty high temps under load at my 4.4 overclock. Could be a bios problem but I'm updated to 1302 too. My socket temp hits around 73 C too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Thanks for the reply but damn this kind of sucks as there are no mAtx boards for amd platforms, before there was one from msi the 890GXM if I do recall correctly, but now you only have the older 880GM boards.


I think uatx and matx are the same size. EDit. the mounting holes are placed different apparently

theres a few to choose from but i cant seem to find any 6+2 power phase and over.

heres a cheapy one but as for overclocking goes its only 4+1 power phase so dont expect too much

http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A78LM_LX_V2/#CPUS
any reason for sticking to mATX?


----------



## kzone75

I came to the conclusion that I'll settle with 4.9GHz At least until I go fully under water. New GPU next (winter vacation payment in the beginning of next year) and I've been looking at a "computer case" also. Might pick one up next week. Getting bored with the HAF X. But I'm really happy with the FX.









Now back to installing all the games, programs and whatnots..









Edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/2615555


----------



## charly261982

Guys, I need your help. Is that most have their overclocked AMD FX 8350, but would need someone who has a amd fx 8350 with another mother than Gigabyte, you can load the default settings, and see if the frequency of correctly assigned 4.0 ghz and turbo puts all cores at 4100 mhz. and whether to require one or two mudulos puts at 4200 MHz while remaining low frequency.
I know that does not correspond much to the topic of the thread, but I can find no information, if you do not want it here Postaer can send me by private message.
I hope your help
Atte.
Castellano, Carlos Alberto


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Ok so without any reply ive gone ahead with first run to 4.5Ghz. I found an overclocking pdf from AMD with regards on "how to " so set the voltage they recommended.

Settings > Multiplier set to > 22.5 x 200 = 4515 Mhz / CPU Voltage set to 1.375v NO LLC /RAM @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.65v.....Everything else set to auto.

Temps average 46c on load max out 51c on core using Gelid Tranquillo rev 2.

Quick results so far .......

Cinebench Multi = 7.54
wPrime 32M = 8.067 Seconds
wPrime 1024M = 251 seconds
3D Mark 11 Basic Performance = Total 6642 >>GPU 6426 >> Physics 7879 >> Comb = 6756

Quite happy so far, but gonna test in Prime 95 for stabilty.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Ok so without any reply ive gone ahead with first run to 4.5Ghz. I found an overclocking pdf from AMD with regards on "how to " so set the voltage they recommended.
> Settings > Multiplier set to > 22.5 x 200 = 4515 Mhz / CPU Voltage set to 1.375v NO LLC /RAM @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.65v.....Everything else set to auto.
> Temps average 46c on load max out 51c on core using Gelid Tranquillo rev 2.
> Quick results so far .......
> Cinebench Multi = 7.54
> wPrime 32M = 8.067 Seconds
> wPrime 1024M = 251 seconds
> 3D Mark 11 Basic Performance = Total 6642 >>GPU 6426 >> Physics 7879 >> Comb = 6756
> Quite happy so far, but gonna test in Prime 95 for stabilty.


Lets us know how you get on fella. I was going to reply to your previous post but missus dragged me out shopping lol


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well I'm running the same board as gummelnn and I also have some pretty high temps under load at my 4.4 overclock. Could be a bios problem but I'm updated to 1302 too. My socket temp hits around 73 C too.


I guess it is a bios issue then. I remember having socket temps of 68C @stock in p95 128k fft. I'd like to know if there are other M5A99X EVO R1.0 & R2.0 users out there that get unusal high socket temps in relation to core temps!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Lets us know how you get on fella. I was going to reply to your previous post but missus dragged me out shopping lol


Lol sounds like my missus.

Well running Prime i had to stop as temps were getting to 65c+ ( as only prime can ), so im going to delve back into BIOS and adjust voltage down a touch as i set it to 1.375 but is showing as 1.40v + in cpu under load. Might try LLC as well to see if that can help. I will update l8rs









On a side note Google Chrome keeps crashing now ?? Weird ?? Any clues ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Lol sounds like my missus.
> Well running Prime i had to stop as temps were getting to 65c+ ( as only prime can ), so im going to delve back into BIOS and adjust voltage down a touch as i set it to 1.375 but is showing as 1.40v + in cpu under load. Might try LLC as well to see if that can help. I will update l8rs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note Google Chrome keeps crashing now ?? Weird ?? Any clues ?


Is that temp cpu temp or your core temp?

Core temps can go to 62C if you didnt know that.

Dont use chrome so can't help there...firefox ftw


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Ok so without any reply ive gone ahead with first run to 4.5Ghz. I found an overclocking pdf from AMD with regards on "how to " so set the voltage they recommended.
> Settings > Multiplier set to > 22.5 x 200 = 4515 Mhz / CPU Voltage set to 1.375v NO LLC /RAM @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.65v.....Everything else set to auto.
> Temps average 46c on load max out 51c on core using Gelid Tranquillo rev 2.
> Quick results so far .......
> Cinebench Multi = 7.54
> wPrime 32M = 8.067 Seconds
> wPrime 1024M = 251 seconds
> 3D Mark 11 Basic Performance = Total 6642 >>GPU 6426 >> Physics 7879 >> Comb = 6756
> Quite happy so far, but gonna test in Prime 95 for stabilty.


You have reason to be happy, doing just fine on your own there







.
Very similar to my chip, it will pass everything I've tried but prime 95 @ 4.6 ghz 1.41 volts loaded.
These chips are run to play with , aren't they?


----------



## Honk5891

So I've done all I can with my bad 8320. Its max OC is 4.4ghz @ 1.42v and with llc it hits 1.56v under load. Temps are fine but volts not so much. I checked its stock voltage and it was 1.40v after a reboot after setting defaults. I definatelty think ill send this thing back and refund it and go with something else like the 8350. It just won't stay stable on anythin and I'm fairly dissapointed.... it failed an IBT at stock settings on pass 5.....


----------



## Veedo

dont feel bad, i am not having the best of luck either. i was hoping to land somewhere between 4.8-5ghz, but the amount of voltage my 8350 needs to even start to be stable at those speeds is insane. the heat is just too much for the cooling i have.

i have llc set on high i believe, so i am not seeing much of a voltage drop when i load all cores. looking at loaded voltage in cpuz i am in need of:

1.404 for 4500mhz
1.44 for 4600mhz
1.488 for 4700mhz
1.5xx for 4800mhz unstable and super duper hot.
1.5xx for 5200 desktop use

i still have to find out if they are completely stable with prime etc, for now i am just doing quick ibt runs and short runs of prime to get a good idea.

it may actually be a good chip here but my poor antec 620 cpu cooler just cannot handle the heat, not even with 2 fans. ill be moving my setup into an even smaller hotter case (lian li v700), so i have pretty much given up on any clocks over 4.6ghz for now. who has the record for highest stable clock at a voltage less than 1.45 or so?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> dont feel bad, i am not having the best of luck either. i was hoping to land somewhere between 4.8-5ghz, but the amount of voltage my 8350 needs to even start to be stable at those speeds is insane. the heat is just too much for the cooling i have.
> i have llc set on high i believe, so i am not seeing much of a voltage drop when i load all cores. looking at loaded voltage in cpuz i am in need of:
> 1.404 for 4500mhz
> 1.44 for 4600mhz
> 1.488 for 4700mhz
> 1.5xx for 4800mhz unstable and super duper hot.
> 1.5xx for 5200 desktop use
> i still have to find out if they are completely stable with prime etc, for now i am just doing quick ibt runs and short runs of prime to get a good idea.
> it may actually be a good chip here but my poor antec 620 cpu cooler just cannot handle the heat, not even with 2 fans. ill be moving my setup into an even smaller hotter case (lian li v700), so i have pretty much given up on any clocks over 4.6ghz for now. who has the record for highest stable clock at a voltage less than 1.45 or so?


I guess it would depend on what your definition of stable is and is the 1.45 volts at load?
Would 20 passes of IBT be stable enough for you ?
What would you like to see as a standard test?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

After a little bit of fiddling about in the BIOS i seem to have some success with stability @ 4.5Ghz, boy it's been a while since i did this ( Q6600 days







)

So after several trips to the BIOS i have found somewhere my 8350 feels comfy, my only enemy now is heat. In the new year i plan to go back to water cooling so this issue will be resolved in time.

Meanwhile, here is what ive done so far.....

Voltage set to 1.3500v with LLC on CPU & NB set to HIGH = Failed Stability
Voltage set to 1.3600v .......LLC ...... CPU& NB set to HIGH = Failed Stability
Voltage set to 1.3625v........LLC on CPU set to Ultra 75% NB set to HIGH 50% = Stable







so far......

Socket = 63c Cores = 57c

So after testing it seems to like LLC on Ultra for CPU and is happy with High for NB, further testing will be needed of course but it's a start. All going well i may push for 4.6 if my cooling can take it, if not then it will wait until new kit in new year. I dont know if lowering the multi and increasing fsb slightly will yield better performance results ?? waddaya think ?

On a side note i wasn't expecting much from this upgrade but have been quite surprised, keep on clocking OCN !!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're going to get burned on LLC... My 970a-UD3 only has Regular and Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it's a nice board though, I use one in CloudNine, and it has all the fun toys to do things like multible GPU passthrough to different VMs in ESXi (IOMMU) for a board that cost under $100. On a CPU I can overclock... THANK YOU AMD (and screw you too Intel...)


Ah I see. Well it was $55 shipped and came with a free Sempron but I had to promise to try to kill it. (the chip)

I might just hold off on getting another Vishera. Geeks.com has Sabertooths for $100. I've never got a bad board from them. They're refurbs of course.


----------



## cssorkinman

20 passes IBT 4.7 ghz 1.45 volts at load


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Good job









I was running IBT 10 passes @ very high 4Gbs ram + or is that overkill ??


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Lets us know how you get on fella. I was going to reply to your previous post but missus dragged me out shopping lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol sounds like my missus.
> 
> Well running Prime i had to stop as temps were getting to 65c+ ( as only prime can ), so im going to delve back into BIOS and adjust voltage down a touch as i set it to 1.375 but is showing as 1.40v + in cpu under load. Might try LLC as well to see if that can help. I will update l8rs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note Google Chrome keeps crashing now ?? Weird ?? Any clues ?
Click to expand...

IBT gets hotter then Prime.









Chrome is actually a very good stability tester. It's incredibly picky about system stability, and will crash frequently when it isnt.

LLC is a good thing. High or Ultra High (Or whatever options 3 and 4 are on ASUS) should keep the voltage at exactly what you set in BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> dont feel bad, i am not having the best of luck either. i was hoping to land somewhere between 4.8-5ghz, but the amount of voltage my 8350 needs to even start to be stable at those speeds is insane. the heat is just too much for the cooling i have.
> 
> i have llc set on high i believe, so i am not seeing much of a voltage drop when i load all cores. looking at loaded voltage in cpuz i am in need of:
> 
> 1.404 for 4500mhz
> 1.44 for 4600mhz
> 1.488 for 4700mhz
> 1.5xx for 4800mhz unstable and super duper hot.
> 1.5xx for 5200 desktop use
> 
> i still have to find out if they are completely stable with prime etc, for now i am just doing quick ibt runs and short runs of prime to get a good idea.
> 
> it may actually be a good chip here but my poor antec 620 cpu cooler just cannot handle the heat, not even with 2 fans. ill be moving my setup into an even smaller hotter case (lian li v700), so i have pretty much given up on any clocks over 4.6ghz for now. who has the record for highest stable clock at a voltage less than 1.45 or so?


Those are average voltages, just need better cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running IBT 10 passes @ very high 4Gbs ram + or is that overkill ??


I don't really know , I'm just a fan of default settings, easier for everyone to compare that way( is my laziness showing??







)


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IBT gets hotter then Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome is actually a very good stability tester. It's incredibly picky about system stability, and will crash frequently when it isnt.
> LLC is a good thing. High or Ultra High (Or whatever options 3 and 4 are on ASUS) should keep the voltage at exactly what you set in BIOS.
> Those are average voltages, just need better cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't really know , I'm just a fan of default settings, easier for everyone to compare that way( is my laziness showing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy.........NOOOOOOOooooo well ok just a lil bit
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

anyone in the states that knows of good watercooling.. I was hoping to build a custom loop but it looks like Ill have to spend 300+ on one.. It such a shame that I have a crazy awesome board to OC on and im limited cause of heat.. AHHH the addiction is back.. anywho I know that I can get to 5ghz+ just need the cooling.. I found that between 245-252FSB is a sweet spot


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
Might be an option for you








EDIT: Tried CB at the same clockspeed, here it is for comparison's sake.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
> Might be an option for you


not bad.. now since this will be my first attempt with water.. how often does it need to be drained/redone and debugged? or should I go to another thread for it

oo looks like i need to check for throttle or see why mine is low.. what speed are you running your ram? nvm saw that after the fact


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not bad.. now since this will be my first attempt with water.. how often does it need to be drained/redone and debugged? or should I go to another thread for it


Oh man, I am NOT the guy to ask about custom loops. I just don't trust myself to seal things up well enough.
About the time i got brave/desperate enough to try doing a custom loop, they started selling decent all in ones, so I have never tried building one


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> anyone in the states that knows of good watercooling.. I was hoping to build a custom loop but it looks like Ill have to spend 300+ on one.. It such a shame that I have a crazy awesome board to OC on and im limited cause of heat.. AHHH the addiction is back.. anywho I know that I can get to 5ghz+ just need the cooling.. I found that between 245-252FSB is a sweet spot


I can help you there F3ERS
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14918/ex-rad-336/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s161
These Rads are tremendous. All copper: tanks,channels, fins, even the outlet plugs. all three sides of the tank has outlets so you have a lot of layout option

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13148/ex-pmp-132/Alphacool_VPP655_Variable_Speed_Pump_-_HF_Top_Edition.html?tl=g30c107s1802

One of the best pumps on the market. If its a bit much $$ wise , Phobya makes excellent pmps at a lower price point in thier 400 series.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/category.php?category_by=0&category_id=1655&category_name=120mm%20Fans

The Excalibur fans have great static pressure 3.53 mmH²O and pull a lot of air through the rad.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17579/ex-blc-1375/Koolance_CPU-380A_AMD_Liquid_Cooling_CPU_Block_-_No_Fittings_.html?tl=g30c323s831

Best AMD block on the market in just about every category, and not TIM sensitive because of the great contact it makes.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10375/ex-tub-628/Bitspower_G14_Matte_Black_Rotary_45_Degree_G14_Adapter_BP-MB45R.html?tl=g30c101s1305

As far as fittings, Bitspower are the gold standard. i use a combo of those and Monsoon

I use all of the above so if you have questions, let me know.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can help you there F3ERS
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14918/ex-rad-336/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s161
> These Rads are tremendous. All copper: tanks,channels, fins, even the outlet plugs. all three sides of the tank has outlets so you have a lot of layout option
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13148/ex-pmp-132/Alphacool_VPP655_Variable_Speed_Pump_-_HF_Top_Edition.html?tl=g30c107s1802
> One of the best pumps on the market. If its a bit much $$ wise , Phobya makes excellent pmps at a lower price point in thier 400 series.
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/category.php?category_by=0&category_id=1655&category_name=120mm%20Fans
> The Excalibur fans have great static pressure 3.53 mmH²O and pull a lot of air through the rad.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17579/ex-blc-1375/Koolance_CPU-380A_AMD_Liquid_Cooling_CPU_Block_-_No_Fittings_.html?tl=g30c323s831
> Best AMD block on the market in just about every category, and not TIM sensitive because of the great contact it makes.
> I use all of the above so if you have questions, let me know.


hah! thanks great info ill keep these in mind but that was what I was talking about price wise lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can help you there F3ERS
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14918/ex-rad-336/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s161
> These Rads are tremendous. All copper: tanks,channels, fins, even the outlet plugs. all three sides of the tank has outlets so you have a lot of layout option
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13148/ex-pmp-132/Alphacool_VPP655_Variable_Speed_Pump_-_HF_Top_Edition.html?tl=g30c107s1802
> One of the best pumps on the market. If its a bit much $$ wise , Phobya makes excellent pmps at a lower price point in thier 400 series.
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/category.php?category_by=0&category_id=1655&category_name=120mm%20Fans
> The Excalibur fans have great static pressure 3.53 mmH²O and pull a lot of air through the rad.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17579/ex-blc-1375/Koolance_CPU-380A_AMD_Liquid_Cooling_CPU_Block_-_No_Fittings_.html?tl=g30c323s831
> Best AMD block on the market in just about every category, and not TIM sensitive because of the great contact it makes.
> I use all of the above so if you have questions, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hah! thanks great info ill keep these in mind but that was what I was talking about price wise lol
Click to expand...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310

So more along these lines?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> So more along these lines?


yeah pretty much that way I can have a setup then add as I go.. its how I like to do things I may get that after xmas.. now how is maintenance for water?


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190&Tpk=thermaltake%202.0%20extreme%20water%20cooling
$79 at the egg after rebate, I bet you would get 5 gigglehurts with it









Anyone get over 9 on Cinebench yet?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> So more along these lines?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah pretty much that way I can have a setup then add as I go.. its how I like to do things I may get that after xmas.. now how is maintenance for water?
Click to expand...

well I despise additives and colorants. They eventually fall out and lower the cooling capacity of the water. just use a silver coil and I do a cleaning about every six months.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> So more along these lines?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah pretty much that way I can have a setup then add as I go.. its how I like to do things I may get that after xmas.. now how is maintenance for water?
Click to expand...

well I despise additives and colorants. They eventually fall out and lower the cooling capacity of the water. just use a silver coil and I do a cleaning about every six months.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/ex-wat-221/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310
> So more along these lines?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah pretty much that way I can have a setup then add as I go.. its how I like to do things I may get that after xmas.. now how is maintenance for water?
Click to expand...

well I despise additives and colorants. They eventually fall out and lower the cooling capacity of the water. just use a silver coil with distilled water and I do a cleaning/drain/flush about every six months.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tux007*
> 
> Would I be able to pop one of these V8 monsters into my Crosshair Iv extreme AM3+


Yes! Take a look http://www.overclock.net/t/682489/official-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-extreme-club/12330#post_18732434


----------



## cssorkinman

wow red, you must REALLY not like colorants etc. 3x posts..lol ( ocn has been doing that to me too lately)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> wow red, you must REALLY not like colorants etc. 3x posts..lol ( ocn has been doing that to me too lately)


YEAH! colorants make me mad!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> YEAH! colorants make me mad!


ok so silver coils = good.. now cleaning is it just a flush like a car or is there more to it?

got 8.13 in cine now after adjusting phases
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190&Tpk=thermaltake%202.0%20extreme%20water%20cooling
> $79 at the egg after rebate, I bet you would get 5 gigglehurts with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone get over 9 on Cinebench yet?


I saw that was doing well, how well does that do compared to the raystorm?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> YEAH! colorants make me mad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so silver coils = good.. now cleaning is it just a flush like a car or is there more to it?
Click to expand...

nope, just flush it both ways with hot water, if your pump can be disassemble I take it apart and clean the impeller. same for the block, clean the micro fins and jet plate and put it back together. Some go a year in between, but thats just me. keep an eye on your resevoir. if the water looks good you can stretch it longer than 6 months. I just have enthusiast OCD








also I have three rads and dual pumps so I am a bit more picky.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> nope, just flush it both ways with hot water, if your pump can be disassemble I take it apart and clean the impeller. same for the block, clean the micro fins and jet plate and put it back together. Some go a year in between, but thats just me. keep an eye on your resevoir. if the water looks good you can stretch it longer than 6 months. I just have enthusiast OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I have three rads and dual pumps so I am a bit more picky.


oh wow that is easy then.. I do a bi monthly air clean for my fans


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> nope, just flush it both ways with hot water, if your pump can be disassemble I take it apart and clean the impeller. same for the block, clean the micro fins and jet plate and put it back together. Some go a year in between, but thats just me. keep an eye on your resevoir. if the water looks good you can stretch it longer than 6 months. I just have enthusiast OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I have three rads and dual pumps so I am a bit more picky.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow that is easy then.. I do a bi monthly air clean for my fans
Click to expand...

You should see my compressed air bill LOL


----------



## charly261982

Guys, I need your help. Is that most have their overclocked AMD FX 8350, but would need someone who has a amd fx 8350 with another mother than Gigabyte, you can load the default settings, and see if the frequency of correctly assigned 4.0 ghz and turbo puts all cores at 4100 mhz. and whether to require one or two mudulos puts at 4200 MHz while remaining low frequency.
I know that does not correspond much to the topic of the thread, but I can find no information, if you do not want it here Postaer can send me by private message.
I hope your help
Atte.
Castellano, Carlos Alberto


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> Guys, I need your help. Is that most have their overclocked AMD FX 8350, but would need someone who has a amd fx 8350 with another mother than Gigabyte, you can load the default settings, and see if the frequency of correctly assigned 4.0 ghz and turbo puts all cores at 4100 mhz. and whether to require one or two mudulos puts at 4200 MHz while remaining low frequency.
> I know that does not correspond much to the topic of the thread, but I can find no information, if you do not want it here Postaer can send me by private message.
> I hope your help
> Atte.
> Castellano, Carlos Alberto


are you talking about the turbo step? if so how these chips work is that if it using more than 4 cores it will boost to 4.1 and if its less than four it drops four to fill in the TDP with boosted speed of 4.2..

and that is not board specific rather chip

if thats not what you are talking about then could you please be a little bit more clear


----------



## charly261982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you talking about the turbo step? if so how these chips work is that if it using more than 4 cores it will boost to 4.1 and if its less than four it drops four to fill in the TDP with boosted speed of 4.2..
> and that is not board specific rather chip
> if thats not what you are talking about then could you please be a little bit more clear


if I talk about turbo core steps. In mothers Gigabyte only works the first step of the turbo, all cores at 4100 MHz, but using the full potential of 4 cores or less cores also stay at 4100 mhz those and never reach the 4200 mhz. The temperature is fine, maybe it's BIOS compatibility problem. So if you wanted that you got a Asus mother try the micro without overclock to see if it works correctly the turbo core. or if the turbo fails like mine.
A friend tried another Gigabyte mother and his fx 8350 and has the same problem, so discard cpu failure
Send an email to Gigabyte and already tested in other Gigabyte mother and has the same problem and Gigabyte is not giving me the solution, by saying that in this way works correctly
I hope your answer
From already thank you very much


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> if I talk about turbo core steps. In mothers Gigabyte only works the first step of the turbo, all cores at 4100 MHz, but using the full potential of 4 cores or less cores also stay at 4100 mhz those and never reach the 4200 mhz. The temperature is fine, maybe it's BIOS compatibility problem. So if you wanted that you got a Asus mother try the micro without overclock to see if it works correctly the turbo core. or if the turbo fails like mine.
> A friend tried another Gigabyte mother and his fx 8350 and has the same problem, so discard cpu failure
> Send an email to Gigabyte and already tested in other Gigabyte mother and has the same problem and Gigabyte is not giving me the solution, by saying that in this way works correctly
> I hope your answer
> From already thank you very much


I have used both MSI 990FXA-GD65 and ASUS Sabertooth and it works just as i described.. are you on the most current BIOS version for you board.. theres several GIGA guys here that will be able to help what is the model of your board?


----------



## charly261982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have used both MSI 990FXA-GD65 and ASUS Sabertooth and it works just as i described.. are you on the most current BIOS version for you board.. theres several GIGA guys here that will be able to help what is the model of your board?


I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.0 with the latest bios F9. Apparently a problem with Gigabyte mothers. Support for Gigabyte 990FXA tried a re-UD3. 1.1 and works them like me, and they say it works correctly, so I'm trying to recognize the fault Gigabyte and see if they do something about it.
Any help is welcome
Thanks again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.0 with the latest bios F9. Apparently a problem with Gigabyte mothers. Support for Gigabyte 990FXA tried a re-UD3. 1.1 and works them like me, and they say it works correctly, so I'm trying to recognize the fault Gigabyte and see if they do something about it.
> Any help is welcome
> Thanks again


I found your post in the giga forums this portion struck me odd:
http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=10289.0
" seems it happens only with Windows 7 because I tried a portable xp and works properly. As I know more I'll post."

are you running fully updated windows 7? odd question but its worth the knowledge..
is this a fresh install of windows 7? or is it from another build?
do you have any power saving things turned on in the BIOS?
do you have any power saving features turned on in windows?

Have you installed these updates?:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060

something wants me to think that it would be a power saving feature that is turned on in windows such as run cpu at 80% speed.. in addtion when do you see it working correctly in XP (what activities are you doing?) is it can you follow the same activities when in win 7?


----------



## charly261982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I found your post in the giga forums this portion struck me odd:
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=10289.0
> " seems it happens only with Windows 7 because I tried a portable xp and works properly. As I know more I'll post."
> are you running fully updated windows 7? odd question but its worth the knowledge..
> is this a fresh install of windows 7? or is it from another build?
> do you have any power saving things turned on in the BIOS?
> do you have any power saving features turned on in windows?
> 
> Have you installed these updates?:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060
> something wants me to think that it would be a power saving feature that is turned on in windows such as run cpu at 80% speed.. in addtion when do you see it working correctly in XP (what activities are you doing?) is it can you follow the same activities when in win 7?


I was confused to see the frequencies under xp since the siv beta program gave an error in reading, then I found that neither works in xp.
* Yes it is a clean installation of windows 7 and it´s updated
* Disable in bios energy savings but not work
* In windows to turn off the energy savings not worked
* I have installed two updates

the truth is very rare failure, rather than in other Gigabyte mothers also occurs, but the funny thing is that with my fx 8150 the turbo core worked perfectly
I hope that Gigabyte make a new bios that resolve this issue
Thanks again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> I was confused to see the frequencies under xp since the siv beta program gave an error in reading, then I found that neither works in xp.
> * Yes it is a clean installation of windows 7 and it´s updated
> * Disable in bios energy savings but not work
> * In windows to turn off the energy savings not worked
> * I have installed two updates
> the truth is very rare failure, rather than in other Gigabyte mothers also occurs, but the funny thing is that with my fx 8150 the turbo core worked perfectly
> I hope that Gigabyte make a new bios that resolve this issue
> Thanks again


do you have a non GIGA board you can try that chip on?

on a side note WOW i see now how bad my cooler really is.. the cores reaching above my socket is cause the cooler can't pull heat off fast enough.. ugh now i really do want water


----------



## charly261982

Not that I have another mother is not Gigabyte for testing, but i have a conversation with another user who has the same problem as me.

When you use the pc without overclock, How has got apm master mode configured? the cpb ratio?, c1e and c6e support?. Because in my pc only reach the 4100 mghz in all cores, but never reach 4200 mghz in one or two modules, unless i configured the multiplier from amd overdrive in x21
In Windows with the amd overdrive in section clock and voltage - in turbo core control the multiplier is in x 20.5 or x 21?
Sorry for my english.
Thanks.

bios_R_us
Dec 9, 2012 at 12:19 pm
Hi,

From what I've noticed, my turbo doesn't go to 4200 either, just 4127 (because Bus speed is around 201.1 when set to auto). I've tried all sorts of settings, even booted with only 4 cores (1 / module) and still no luck.

I honestly have no Idea why. Then again, I don't keep my PC at stock. You can try keeping the PC at 4200 Mhz (max turbo speed) all the time, that should solve your problem. It should easily to 4200 on stock volts, most chips do. Keep an eye on the temps and if they're fine, you're done.

charly261982
Dec 9, 2012 at 3:11 pm
I see that you have exactly the same problem that I have, I believe that it is a bug in Gigabyte bios. If I set the bus at 200 mhz the cpu reach 4100 mghz in all cores but with the amd overdirve I set the turbo core in x21 and in this way all cores reach 4200 mghz, but never stop at 4100 mghz, its goes directly to 4200 in all cores. I sent a mail to Gigabyte and they are trying to help me, if I have any help I will tell you.
At least I know that there isn´t any problem with the processor, because I not the only one that it happens.
Thanks for your help

bios_R_us
Dec 10, 2012 at 10:54 am
Heh, let me know if they give you some good answer. Definitely not only your CPU doing this  It's just the same with mine

I hope that gigabyte do something about


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> Not that I have another mother is not Gigabyte for testing, but i have a conversation with another user who has the same problem as me.
> When you use the pc without overclock, How has got apm master mode configured? the cpb ratio?, c1e and c6e support?. Because in my pc only reach the 4100 mghz in all cores, but never reach 4200 mghz in one or two modules, unless i configured the multiplier from amd overdrive in x21
> In Windows with the amd overdrive in section clock and voltage - in turbo core control the multiplier is in x 20.5 or x 21?
> Sorry for my english.
> Thanks.
> bios_R_us
> Dec 9, 2012 at 12:19 pm
> Hi,
> From what I've noticed, my turbo doesn't go to 4200 either, just 4127 (because Bus speed is around 201.1 when set to auto). I've tried all sorts of settings, even booted with only 4 cores (1 / module) and still no luck.
> I honestly have no Idea why. Then again, I don't keep my PC at stock. You can try keeping the PC at 4200 Mhz (max turbo speed) all the time, that should solve your problem. It should easily to 4200 on stock volts, most chips do. Keep an eye on the temps and if they're fine, you're done.
> charly261982
> Dec 9, 2012 at 3:11 pm
> I see that you have exactly the same problem that I have, I believe that it is a bug in Gigabyte bios. If I set the bus at 200 mhz the cpu reach 4100 mghz in all cores but with the amd overdirve I set the turbo core in x21 and in this way all cores reach 4200 mghz, but never stop at 4100 mghz, its goes directly to 4200 in all cores. I sent a mail to Gigabyte and they are trying to help me, if I have any help I will tell you.
> At least I know that there isn´t any problem with the processor, because I not the only one that it happens.
> Thanks for your help
> bios_R_us
> Dec 10, 2012 at 10:54 am
> Heh, let me know if they give you some good answer. Definitely not only your CPU doing this  It's just the same with mine
> I hope that gigabyte do something about


that definitely sounds like a BIOS issue.. not much can be said about it..


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> anyone in the states that knows of good watercooling.. I was hoping to build a custom loop but it looks like Ill have to spend 300+ on one.. It such a shame that I have a crazy awesome board to OC on and im limited cause of heat.. AHHH the addiction is back.. anywho I know that I can get to 5ghz+ just need the cooling.. I found that between 245-252FSB is a sweet spot


Ebay is not a bad place to save. Just remember to look at pictures thoroughly and ask questions. Can easily save 50% if ur picky. Not new,a bent fin or two, but works as meant to. Only thing I bought new is touching my cpu. Raystorm $50.00. Got a great RX360 for $40, DD Radres for $25, and Laing d5 for $50. Most of the items, except, raystorm came with fittings too. A kit is a great idea, but you really can't customize. Just don't skimp on a closed loop system.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well after stability testing all night i come down to find it still running, my pc looked at me and said "SURPRISE !!!" So with stability proven i did a validation









http://valid.canardpc.com/2616245

http://valid.canardpc.com/2616245



I am a most happy bunny now i have beaten my personal OC record, once i get new cooling i will push further to see what i can get from it. Until then i will enjoy life in the fast lane


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well after stability testing all night i come down to find it still running, my pc looked at me and said "SURPRISE !!!" So with stability proven i did a validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2616245
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2616245
> 
> I am a most happy bunny now i have beaten my personal OC record, once i get new cooling i will push further to see what i can get from it. Until then i will enjoy life in the fast lane


Nice one lol

WHat cooling you upgrading to? are you still going air or are you attempting water?


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think uatx and matx are the same size. EDit. the mounting holes are placed different apparently
> theres a few to choose from but i cant seem to find any 6+2 power phase and over.
> heres a cheapy one but as for overclocking goes its only 4+1 power phase so dont expect too much
> http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A78LM_LX_V2/#CPUS
> any reason for sticking to mATX?


Thanks mate, the board seems to support the FX83-- series, well the reason for me sticking with mAtx is because the current lanbox casing I have is the one I will be upgrading. I think if I do use some of those small heatsinks to cool the vrms I guess It will be safer that way what do you think ?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice one lol
> WHat cooling you upgrading to? are you still going air or are you attempting water?


Probably going to get Corsair H100i next year if santa likes me









Just tested at 4.7Ghz @ 1.36v pushing 52- 57c on cores, and i am a little shocked as to just how is this still going ??? Gonna stop at 4.5 due to heat but wow just wow....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Probably going to get Corsair H100i next year if santa likes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tested at 4.7Ghz @ 1.36v pushing 52- 57c on cores, and i am a little shocked as to just how is this still going ??? Gonna stop at 4.5 due to heat but wow just wow....


NOt bad though the vcore is a little low.. I bet its not prime stable lol

57 on core temp is good for ev eryday use u know lol

I was goign to get h100i too but decided against it. figured going custom loop or getting 120hz monitor and another gtx660ti lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Thanks mate, the board seems to support the FX83-- series, well the reason for me sticking with mAtx is because the current lanbox casing I have is the one I will be upgrading. I think if I do use some of those small heatsinks to cool the vrms I guess It will be safer that way what do you think ?


I just use a spot fan over the vrms keeps it nice n cool and they plug into the motherboard standoffs


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> on a side note WOW i see now how bad my cooler really is.. the cores reaching above my socket is cause the cooler can't pull heat off fast enough.. ugh now i really do want water


I was reading up a little on aftermarket NB and VRM Heatsinks and I came across a couple articles on the VRM and Socket Temps being partially linked.
Because it's all connected by copper, you will get the best results by cooling both the socket and the VRM, since cooling the socket will help with VRM temps and cooling the VRM's will help with Socket temps.

Since the Sabertooth 2.0 has such a bestly VRM/NB heatsink, that may be part of why your Socket Temps are lower than your Core Temps. (compared to what you may be used to on the MSI board)

Other Cool info.

AMD VRM Database
VRM/MOSFET Board Safety


----------



## Ashura

Is HWMonitor working properly? Isn't it supposed to display cores, like coreTemp.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> Is HWMonitor working properly? Isn't it supposed to display cores, like coreTemp.


the package temp is your core temp, they changed it with the new release for some reason

GerT


----------



## Ashura

Is the cpu temp, displayed above mainboard, the socket temp?
Whilst overclocking should I refer the package temp?

My room temp should be around 20~25C. The temps are so low, are they accurate? (stock cooler, stock clock)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Is the cpu temp, displayed above mainboard, the socket temp?
> Whilst overclocking should I refer the package temp?
> My room temp should be around 20~25C. The temps are so low, are they accurate? (stock cooler, stock clock)


Yes cpu is socket temp.

Yup top temp of 62C on package

the idle temps seem about right. You wont get an accurate reading on cores til around 50C they say.


----------



## richie_2010

i think you are supposed to watch the core temps/ package not the cpu under load


----------



## charly261982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that definitely sounds like a BIOS issue.. not much can be said about it..


One question, what program you use to see the cpu frequency?. For recent use open hardware monitor and saw it for less than a second rate reaches 4200 MHz, but with amd overdrive detect not reached. It's not like the fx 8150 that was longer at that frequency. In your pc is how long the turbo active core at 4200 mhz?
From already thank you very much.


----------



## mongoled

Hi!

Ive been playing with the following combo for the past 2 days and am very dissapointed.

Asus Crosshair V - Latest Bios
FX-8350 vid 1.365
GSkill RipjawsX F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD
SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W

Apogee XT 1/2" ID
Swiftech D5 MCP655 | EK-D5 X-TOP Rev.2
Thermochill PA120.3 | 6 x 1850rpm Scythe GT
EK-Multioption Advanced Res 400

Was working my way towards prime95 stability at 4800mhz, which looking around is average.

Was dialing this with CPU @ 1.5250v and CPU/NB @ 1.3v, memory at 1600mhz as so not to be effecting my overclocking results.

With the cooling mentioned above the CPU package temperature never exceeded 52C which from what I have seen is pretty good temps in relation to the vcore I am pushing.

Then something strange has happened.

My last attempt for prime stability got me past the 1 hour mark and then the PC locked up.

After forced rebooting, and trying to prime again with the same settings it just locks up instantly.

I spent most of the day trying diff settings, clearing cmos etc etc but for some reason unknown to me the CPU just locks up in prime with settings that would run no problem before.

The CPU looks to have lost at least 100mhz stability, i.e it is only *stable* at 4700mhz now.

Ive taken out the CPU / RAM / CMOS battery and left the jumper on clear and Monday will see if anything has changed.

What do you guys think is at fault here ?

And my CPU also came with the seal broken, was bought from Amazon.co.uk

Hope to hear some peeps thoughts.......


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> Ive been playing with the following combo for the past 2 days and am very dissapointed.
> Asus Crosshair V - Latest Bios
> FX-8350 vid 1.365
> GSkill RipjawsX F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD
> SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W
> Apogee XT 1/2" ID
> Swiftech D5 MCP655 | EK-D5 X-TOP Rev.2
> Thermochill PA120.3 | 6 x 1850rpm Scythe GT
> EK-Multioption Advanced Res 400
> Was working my way towards prime95 stability at 4800mhz, which looking around is average.
> Was dialing this with CPU @ 1.5250v and CPU/NB @ 1.3v, memory at 1600mhz as so not to be effecting my overclocking results.
> With the cooling mentioned above the CPU package temperature never exceeded 52C which from what I have seen is pretty good temps in relation to the vcore I am pushing.
> Then something strange has happened.
> My last attempt for prime stability got me past the 1 hour mark and then the PC locked up.
> After forced rebooting, and trying to prime again with the same settings it just locks up instantly.
> I spent most of the day trying diff settings, clearing cmos etc etc but for some reason unknown to me the CPU just locks up in prime with settings that would run no problem before.
> The CPU looks to have lost at least 100mhz stability, i.e it is only *stable* at 4700mhz now.
> Ive taken out the CPU / RAM / CMOS battery and left the jumper on clear and Monday will see if anything has changed.
> What do you guys think is at fault here ?
> And my CPU also came with the seal broken, was bought from Amazon.co.uk
> Hope to hear some peeps thoughts.......


If you read the thread you'll find that a lot of people have trouble with prime95 with these chips. It's some issue with prime95. If you can maintain stability with IBT, I'd say that your clock is pretty stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> Ive been playing with the following combo for the past 2 days and am very dissapointed.
> Asus Crosshair V - Latest Bios
> FX-8350 vid 1.365
> GSkill RipjawsX F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD
> SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W
> Apogee XT 1/2" ID
> Swiftech D5 MCP655 | EK-D5 X-TOP Rev.2
> Thermochill PA120.3 | 6 x 1850rpm Scythe GT
> EK-Multioption Advanced Res 400
> Was working my way towards prime95 stability at 4800mhz, which looking around is average.
> Was dialing this with CPU @ 1.5250v and CPU/NB @ 1.3v, memory at 1600mhz as so not to be effecting my overclocking results.
> With the cooling mentioned above the CPU package temperature never exceeded 52C which from what I have seen is pretty good temps in relation to the vcore I am pushing.
> Then something strange has happened.
> My last attempt for prime stability got me past the 1 hour mark and then the PC locked up.
> After forced rebooting, and trying to prime again with the same settings it just locks up instantly.
> I spent most of the day trying diff settings, clearing cmos etc etc but for some reason unknown to me the CPU just locks up in prime with settings that would run no problem before.
> The CPU looks to have lost at least 100mhz stability, i.e it is only *stable* at 4700mhz now.
> Ive taken out the CPU / RAM / CMOS battery and left the jumper on clear and Monday will see if anything has changed.
> What do you guys think is at fault here ?
> And my CPU also came with the seal broken, was bought from Amazon.co.uk
> Hope to hear some peeps thoughts.......


Same thing happened to me, had it running at 5 ghz like the first day I had this rig, then i couldn't get it prime stable over 4.8 or so , I have no Idea what changed .
This is what I think of Prime on the Vish - "Running prime 95 on the Vishera is a little like an adventure game at 4.6 Ghz you encounter a troll, 4.8 Ghz you run into an Ogre on steroids, as you journey into the land of 5 ghz you are met at the border by a Minotaur who voted republican and is still pissed off about the outcome of the election tongue.gif"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I was reading up a little on aftermarket NB and VRM Heatsinks and I came across a couple articles on the VRM and Socket Temps being partially linked.
> Because it's all connected by copper, you will get the best results by cooling both the socket and the VRM, since cooling the socket will help with VRM temps and cooling the VRM's will help with Socket temps.
> Since the Sabertooth 2.0 has such a bestly VRM/NB heatsink, that may be part of why your Socket Temps are lower than your Core Temps. (compared to what you may be used to on the MSI board)
> 
> Other Cool info.
> AMD VRM Database
> VRM/MOSFET Board Safety


good piece of info.. that makes sense as I really have never had a linked setup with NB/VRM and like you said how massive they are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ebay is not a bad place to save. Just remember to look at pictures thoroughly and ask questions. Can easily save 50% if ur picky. Not new,a bent fin or two, but works as meant to. Only thing I bought new is touching my cpu. Raystorm $50.00. Got a great RX360 for $40, DD Radres for $25, and Laing d5 for $50. Most of the items, except, raystorm came with fittings too. A kit is a great idea, but you really can't customize. Just don't skimp on a closed loop system.


Yeah but ... its meh babeh! io do agree finding parts on ebay is good.. but since its my first attempt at water OC i just want to get it togethre right the first time and not worry about something going bad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charly261982*
> 
> One question, what program you use to see the cpu frequency?. For recent use open hardware monitor and saw it for less than a second rate reaches 4200 MHz, but with amd overdrive detect not reached. It's not like the fx 8150 that was longer at that frequency. In your pc is how long the turbo active core at 4200 mhz?
> From already thank you very much.


CPUz is the easiest one and updates quite rapidly http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

in addition the turbo 4.2 core doesn't last that long, mainly designed for quick bursts of power.. you will more than likely see 4.1 more often then not. TBH turbocore is good but really 200mhz now days does not make too much of a difference


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> Ive been playing with the following combo for the past 2 days and am very dissapointed.
> Asus Crosshair V - Latest Bios
> FX-8350 vid 1.365
> GSkill RipjawsX F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD
> SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W
> Apogee XT 1/2" ID
> Swiftech D5 MCP655 | EK-D5 X-TOP Rev.2
> Thermochill PA120.3 | 6 x 1850rpm Scythe GT
> EK-Multioption Advanced Res 400
> Was working my way towards prime95 stability at 4800mhz, which looking around is average.
> Was dialing this with CPU @ 1.5250v and CPU/NB @ 1.3v, memory at 1600mhz as so not to be effecting my overclocking results.
> With the cooling mentioned above the CPU package temperature never exceeded 52C which from what I have seen is pretty good temps in relation to the vcore I am pushing.
> Then something strange has happened.
> My last attempt for prime stability got me past the 1 hour mark and then the PC locked up.
> After forced rebooting, and trying to prime again with the same settings it just locks up instantly.
> I spent most of the day trying diff settings, clearing cmos etc etc but for some reason unknown to me the CPU just locks up in prime with settings that would run no problem before.
> The CPU looks to have lost at least 100mhz stability, i.e it is only *stable* at 4700mhz now.
> Ive taken out the CPU / RAM / CMOS battery and left the jumper on clear and Monday will see if anything has changed.
> What do you guys think is at fault here ?
> And my CPU also came with the seal broken, was bought from Amazon.co.uk
> Hope to hear some peeps thoughts.......


1.525v Vcore for 1.48GHz seems high compared to my very similar setup which is 20 runs "Max" for IBT stable and passes 24 hrs of OCCT LinPack using 1.476v (0.156250) Vcore in bios.
Prime95 and Vishera don't play well together as has been noted in previous posts. The last time I ran prime95 it failed just after the one hour mark (one core stopped). That was a bios update back and on a slightly earlier version of P95.
I've learned it's very easy to over volt and IMHO Vishera is a lot more sensitive than previous models. Settings in Digi + II can be of a big help rather than always increasing a given voltage.
Have you tried slightly less CPU/NB voltage? I have 16GBs and a NB Freq at 2574MHz and use 1.231v (0.068750) in bios.
Make sure to double check bios settings, it is possible a few might change after a hard reboot. It's happened to me.

I do have a lot of work to do yet and am starting on that again here shortly. This supposed wall around 4.8GHz on Vishera reminds me so much of the wall on my Thuban when going from 4.0GHz to 4.1 and finally 4233MHz. Hoping this latest bios and newer version of P95 may help stability in P95 but not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## Red1776

Hi gang,
I just reviewed a case that I thought some of you might be interested in. If the styling works for you, It has great temps/airflow and is perfect for a H-100 setup. and the price is good as well.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_gene/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 1.525v Vcore for 1.48GHz seems high compared to my very similar setup which is 20 runs "Max" for IBT stable and passes 24 hrs of OCCT LinPack using 1.476v (0.156250) Vcore in bios.
> Prime95 and Vishera don't play well together as has been noted in previous posts. The last time I ran prime95 it failed just after the one hour mark (one core stopped). That was a bios update back and on a slightly earlier version of P95.
> I've learned it's very easy to over volt and IMHO Vishera is a lot more sensitive than previous models. Settings in Digi + II can be of a big help rather than always increasing a given voltage.
> Have you tried slightly less CPU/NB voltage? I have 16GBs and a NB Freq at 2574MHz and use 1.231v (0.068750) in bios.
> Make sure to double check bios settings, it is possible a few might change after a hard reboot. It's happened to me.
> I do have a lot of work to do yet and am starting on that again here shortly. This supposed wall around 4.8GHz on Vishera reminds me so much of the wall on my Thuban when going from 4.0GHz to 4.1 and finally 4233MHz. Hoping this latest bios and newer version of P95 may help stability in P95 but not holding my breath on that one.


I agree he is overvolting. there is no reason why it should be that high.. people running 5Ghz+ are running those type of volts.. I would expect to see around 1.4v at the most for 4.5


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I just reviewed a case that I thought some of you might be interested in. If the styling works for you, It has great temps/airflow and is perfect for a H-100 setup. and the price is good as well.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_gene/


Nice write up








Would you happen to know if the Coolermaster scout stryker allows for mounting the H-100 in the roof such as the revo?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I just reviewed a case that I thought some of you might be interested in. If the styling works for you, It has great temps/airflow and is perfect for a H-100 setup. and the price is good as well.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_gene/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice write up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you happen to know if the Coolermaster scout stryker allows for mounting the H-100 in the roof such as the revo?
Click to expand...

Do you mean the Storm Stryker?
if so yes a H-100/i100 can be mounted in the roof in place of the 200mm fan.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cm_storm_stryker/2.htm


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I just reviewed a case that I thought some of you might be interested in. If the styling works for you, It has great temps/airflow and is perfect for a H-100 setup. and the price is good as well.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_gene/


Nice case but i like my HAF X too much lol. This case is a bit like the HAF X


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I just reviewed a case that I thought some of you might be interested in. If the styling works for you, It has great temps/airflow and is perfect for a H-100 setup. and the price is good as well.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_gene/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice case but i like my HAF X too much lol. This case is a bit like the HAF X
Click to expand...

Hehe, It's not meant to compete with the likes of the HAF-x or 932 ( i have both and still think they are great)
a lot of thread members have been looking for something reasonably priced with space for a H-100 and good flow. and the Revo Gene was surprisingly good.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I just reviewed a case that I thought some of you might be interested in. If the styling works for you, It has great temps/airflow and is perfect for a H-100 setup. and the price is good as well.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_armor_revo_gene/
> 
> 
> 
> Nice case but i like my HAF X too much lol. This case is a bit like the HAF X
Click to expand...

Hehe, It's not meant to compete with the likes of the HAF-x or 932 ( i have both and still think they are great)
a lot of thread members have been looking for something reasonably priced with space for a H-100 and good flow. and the Revo Gene was surprisingly good.


----------



## kzone75

I'm considering one of these..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you mean the Storm Stryker?
> if so yes a H-100/i100 can be mounted in the roof in place of the 200mm fan.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cm_storm_stryker/2.htm


Yup that's the one I meant ( old age will NOT be kind to me







)
Have you any personal experience with the stryker? Also, would the thicker radiator of the thermaltake water 2.0 extreme fit in the striker in the same place?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you mean the Storm Stryker?
> if so yes a H-100/i100 can be mounted in the roof in place of the 200mm fan.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cm_storm_stryker/2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that's the one I meant ( old age will NOT be kind to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Have you any personal experience with the stryker? Also, would the thicker radiator of the thermaltake water 2.0 extreme fit in the striker in the same place?
Click to expand...

I believe the rad will fit, but if you can push/pull depends on how your motherboard is laid out. (heatsinks and the I/O)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I believe the rad will fit, but if you can push/pull depends on how your motherboard is laid out. (heatsinks and the I/O)


I'm looking for a home for this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188098 (it's EATX) and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190
Any suggestions as to a case for this combo? ( 2500k and a video card to be named later







)
Kzone , that's a radical case er torture rack er whatever you wish to call it







$139 at directron here in the states


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I believe the rad will fit, but if you can push/pull depends on how your motherboard is laid out. (heatsinks and the I/O)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a home for this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188098 (it's EATX) and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190
> Any suggestions as to a case for this combo? ( 2500k and a video card to be named later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Kzone , that's a radical case er torture rack er whatever you wish to call it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $139 at directron here in the states
Click to expand...

This is a very good full tower with potential. I have one new in the box I am looking for an excuse for.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146089


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This is a very good full tower with potential. I have one new in the box I am looking for an excuse for.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146089


Someone did a "stretch limo" mod on that case and it turned out pretty sweet







.
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## os2wiz

The core voltage of 1.525 is not necessarily high if the chip is from a batch that doesn't over clock well. His vid is also high. When I attempted 4.8 GHZ my voltage had to go to 1.52 volts Batch 1236 vid 1.325 v. . I have an H100 and at full load was doing core temps of 64-65 celcius. That is why I decided to back down to 4.65 GHZ where my core voltage is 1.43 I have tried every small incre,mnrt increases both multi only and fsb only and a combination. Nothing will get me to 4.8 stableI without high temps and and high voltages. I just think I got a bastard of a chip. I have used LLC at high or ultrahigh. Even played with VDDA to see if that would lower my voltage requirements. I have a Crosshairs V board. Right now set at 20 multi and 231 fsb.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'm considering one of these..


I like that. Could turn this;
 into something sexy


----------



## kzone75

Something like this?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'm considering one of these..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that. Could turn this;
> into something sexy
Click to expand...

That looks rather sexy as is Hotrod


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi there,

I've just noticed something that MAY help someone out, so I'm posting it. There seems to be a connection between LLC and temps on my board. I've noticed that once I lowered the room temps, VCore was a LOT more stable... see the attached image. First graph is socket temp, second graph is core temp, third graph is VCore.

The major temp drops = me opening the window during the winter. about 13C drop in temps. Once the temps got under 42C on the cores, VCore stopped jumping to 1.328 and stayed nicely at 1.312 (even went down to 1.296 a few times. See how steady the line is, compared to the major spiking when temps were higher. I can tell you that once I closed the window and the temps reached back to 42C+ the VCore started jumping to 1.328 again.

CPU is at stock frequency, VCore is set to 1.3v in BIOS (stock VID IS 1.375 as can be seen in the image). LLC was set to High.

CPU was running P95 for about 4 hours.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'm considering one of these..


Bloody hell !
Thanks for that !
Now i want one too !


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The core voltage of 1.525 is not necessarily high if the chip is from a batch that doesn't over clock well. His vid is also high.


i would beg do differ on that.. you can almost hit 4.4 with stock voltages,, so an entire .2v increase is insane for a 100-150mhz difference if that was the case then he got the worst of the worst in fact almost RMA able

but the thing is that he was going for prime stable and was upping the voltage in order to do it.. this will go back to the prime not working for these chips.. I can't remember for sure but I do think that the only ones that is has ran ok on are for the chips that are being supercooled by good water of higher.. I do no think that it has passed with anyone on air over 4.6

I bet if he dropped it down to 1.4v and ran IBT or OCCT that he would be stable


----------



## Honk5891

How are the 8350's for OCing? just curious what kind of overclocks ill be able to achieve with my H80 if i get a half decent chip.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The core voltage of 1.525 is not necessarily high if the chip is from a batch that doesn't over clock well. His vid is also high.
> 
> 
> 
> i would beg do differ on that.. you can almost hit 4.4 with stock voltages,, so an entire .2v increase is insane for a 100-150mhz difference if that was the case then he got the worst of the worst in fact almost RMA able
> 
> but the thing is that he was going for prime stable and was upping the voltage in order to do it.. this will go back to the prime not working for these chips.. I can't remember for sure but I do think that the only ones that is has ran ok on are for the chips that are being supercooled by good water of higher.. I do no think that it has passed with anyone on air over 4.6
> 
> I bet if he dropped it down to 1.4v and ran IBT or OCCT that he would be stable
Click to expand...

i need that much voltage on my 8320 for ibt stability at 4.8
considering an rma for it is laughable though


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi there,
> I've just noticed something that MAY help someone out, so I'm posting it. There seems to be a connection between LLC and temps on my board. I've noticed that once I lowered the room temps, VCore was a LOT more stable... see the attached image. First graph is socket temp, second graph is core temp, third graph is VCore.
> The major temp drops = me opening the window during the winter. about 13C drop in temps. Once the temps got under 42C on the cores, VCore stopped jumping to 1.328 and stayed nicely at 1.312 (even went down to 1.296 a few times. See how steady the line is, compared to the major spiking when temps were higher. I can tell you that once I closed the window and the temps reached back to 42C+ the VCore started jumping to 1.328 again.
> CPU is at stock frequency, VCore is set to 1.3v in BIOS (stock VID IS 1.375 as can be seen in the image). LLC was set to High.
> CPU was running P95 for about 4 hours.


Wow, this is interesting. One thing to consider was that if your VRMs get too hot, they stop delivering power as stably, so by opening the window, you were also cooling your VRMs better, which may have had a hand in this.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i need that much voltage on my 8320 for ibt stability at 4.8
> considering an rma for it is laughable though


im talking 8350 @4.48.. if his chip needs 1.5v to hit that there is something very very wrong. I was pointing out that he is definitely overvolting because he was trying to get prime stable.

8320's are different story's and besides 4.8 is pretty good for that voltage


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Bloody hell !
> Thanks for that !
> Now i want one too !


It is gorgeous , this techno coveting is very contagious!!


----------



## os2wiz

[ Sorry when I click my mouse it sometimes opens 2 browser windows and doubles my replies.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> How are the 8350's for OCing? just curious what kind of overclocks ill be able to achieve with my H80 if i get a half decent chip.


Well i got mine yesterday and it's running stable at 4.5Ghz 1.36v, no issues, id say so far it's been easier to OC than my 8120. I even managed a quick few tests at 4.7Ghz no issues, overall performance is great and things work much smoother now so far. Games are far more smoother and stutter free, i rendered a 15 minute video in Sony vegas on 8120 that took 35 min 03 seconds, did the same with stock 8350 and reduced render to 25 minutes flat. Im using only a Tranquillo cooler and atm sit 22c idle 47c load, hope it helps.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That looks rather sexy as is Hotrod


Yeah, you just can't see the jumble stack of ssd, hdd, 6 Deltas on a RX 360, fan controller on the floor lowes braided hose,. haha! Here's what I'm laughing at;


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah, you just can't see the jumble stack of ssd, hdd, 6 Deltas on a RX 360, fan controller on the floor lowes braided hose,. haha! Here's what I'm laughing at;


D it was so clean from the other shot!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> D it was so clean from the other shot!


Working on something new to house everything. Tried several, but can't seem to nail what I want.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> D it was so clean from the other shot!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353002?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i need that much voltage on my 8320 for ibt stability at 4.8
> considering an rma for it is laughable though


Of course it is "high" what I am saying 4.8 at 1.52 is not unheard of. That is the best I can do with my cruddy chip. If I could return it for a better chip I would, but it is not defective in the normal sense of defective. Now I may have misread what he stated but I thought he had a FX 8350 at 4.8 GHZ. I did not read his original post I saw it in quotes, maybe I read a typo.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811353002?


I still have my radres, thin 360 and 2 - 120mm rads to work in. Don't think anything other than custom case will work. Let's not leave out the 10 other deltas! Yeah, I got the bug, BAD!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I still have my radres, thin 360 and 2 - 120mm rads to work in. Don't think anything other than custom case will work. Let's not leave out the 10 other deltas! Yeah, I got the bug, BAD!


ohhhhh ok this

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbqmc/h_d2/Navigation?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Of course it is "high" what I am saying 4.8 at 1.52 is not unheard of. That is the best I can do with my cruddy chip. If I could return it for a better chip I would, but it is not defective in the normal sense of defective. Now I may have misread what he stated but I thought he had a FX 8350 at 4.8 GHZ. I did not read his original post I saw it in quotes, maybe I read a typo.


shoot I am the one that misread.. my bad


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ohhhhh ok this
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbqmc/h_d2/Navigation?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


Exactly.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i need that much voltage on my 8320 for ibt stability at 4.8
> considering an rma for it is laughable though


My 8320 needs 1.40V just to boot up windows stock... Literally it came with 1.40V stock........ I just RMA'd the hell out of it and am reordering a 8350. If its gonna be a dud it better be a 4.0Ghz dud. I dont care if its against morals yada yada I was ordering the 8320 specifically so I can play with my overclocking and I got an absolute pile that wont do squat and EATS voltage. I cant even get a 4.4Ghz stable with 1.55V...... So hopefully the 8350 wont disappoint.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> D it was so clean from the other shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Working on something new to house everything. Tried several, but can't seem to nail what I want.
Click to expand...

are you more of cosmos II or Lian Li kinda guy?

I have 4 x 7970's , three Radiators two pumps, three power supplies, etc in a Cosmos II


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Exactly.


héhé, sure....though i find this one very impressive...but i heared it s a lil overpriced


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> héhé, sure....though i find this one very impressive...but i heared it s a lil overpriced


Oh I dunno @ $1250 on ebay seems reasonable


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> are you more of cosmos II or Lian Li kinda guy?
> I have 4 x 7970's , three Radiators two pumps, three power supplies, etc in a Cosmos II


Sad thing is I have the material and equipment( 16ga.-1/4" stainless, punch and break presses,mill,lathe, and tig welders)to make a great case at work, just not the time to do so. Hoping to make some after the holidays.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh I dunno @ $1250 on ebay seems reasonable


Haha, How do think I get the money to upgrade!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Haha, How do think I get the money to upgrade!


Got a spare kidney??


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Haha, How do think I get the money to upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a spare kidney??
Click to expand...

anyone know where I can get a second one?









....I think I want to borrow Hotrod's shop


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Got a spare kidney??


I thought it was a joke???? I'm not that shady! Probably cost about $50 to make.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I thought it was a joke???? I'm not that shady! Probably cost about $50 to make.


MADE IN CHINA









I see why its soo much.. its now discontinued


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

I want to overclock, but somehow I could not. Can you help?
Minimum voltage also want to use by using the 5 Ghz.

Hardware:

amd 8350
Asus m5a99x Evo
16GB of DDR3 1600Mhz Gskill F3-1600C10D-16GAO
Akasa Venom Cooler
Cooler Master GX 650W 80Plus Single Rail 12cm Fan Power Supply

thanks


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh I dunno @ $1250 on ebay seems reasonable


i ll not recruit you to find the best pricing for my hardware ...especially if it s out of stock....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I thought it was a joke???? I'm not that shady! Probably cost about $50 to make.


it s all alu...lol...perhaps some $ more..or in wood







..dunno why 1250$ on ebay....it was in their online store some month ago for 399$....and it was already a.....little....overpriced









not really important though....what a flop!


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> I want to overclock, but somehow I could not. Can you help?
> Minimum voltage also want to use by using the 5 Ghz.
> Hardware:
> amd 8350
> Asus m5a99x Evo
> 16GB of DDR3 1600Mhz Gskill F3-1600C10D-16GAO
> Akasa Venom Cooler
> Cooler Master GX 650W 80Plus Single Rail 12cm Fan Power Supply
> thanks


on a FormulaV mine eats 1.52v to be 20xIBT runs stable under load @ 5.00 ghz....more for prime95


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i ll not recruit you to find the best pricing for my hardware ...especially if it s out of stock....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it s all alu...lol...perhaps some $ more..or in wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..dunno why 1250$ on ebay....it was in their online store some month ago for 399$....and it was already a.....little....overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really important though....what a flop!


Awww... that was the centerpiece of my budget build


----------



## Red1776

Well I tried 3 x 7970's with dedicated phsyX, and i am not impressed. Back to quadfire!
anyone else try a dedicated PhysX card? and what did you think?


----------



## VonDutch

hey peeps









i bought a FX8350, on GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX,
installed it yesterday, but it wont boot,
vid card starts spinning, stops, starts spinning ..etc,
thought i did something wrong, so i took it all apart again,
putt together again, checked all cables like 5x, same problem,
hdd led blinks a few sec, vid card starts spinning, repeat...
no signal on monitor, wont even show bios or anything,
tried 2 different vid cards..

im puzzled, so im looking on the net, one answer was,
i need a bios update to make it work?
FX8350 doesnt work on my mobo?, it worked with the 1100T,
problem is i sold it, so cant check if its something else see..

i thought it was the old psu im using, its only 400Watt,
its a oldy tho, maybe it cant handle the startup power fx8350 needs?
not sure anymore what bios version is installed,
since i gave the comp to my son,
if it seems that its my bios, how can i get a new/latest one on?,
i dont have another cpu i can use for it...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> How are the 8350's for OCing? just curious what kind of overclocks ill be able to achieve with my H80 if i get a half decent chip.


Look in the OP.


----------



## mongoled

Hi!

Happily suprised to see so many people offering their assistance!

Now where to start..... I couldnt help myself, but after reading all the comments I came to my work place on Sunday and started *playing*

Right now it is happily priming at 4800Ghz without locking up. Its not been going long about 10 minutes, but thats not the important thing, the fact that it is no longer instantly locking up leaves more questions than answers.

The only setting ive changed is ive dropped the CPU/NB to 1.2v as "The Sandman" suggested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Same thing happened to me, had it running at 5 ghz like the first day I had this rig, then i couldn't get it prime stable over 4.8 or so , I have no Idea what changed .
> This is what I think of Prime on the Vish - "Running prime 95 on the Vishera is a little like an adventure game at 4.6 Ghz you encounter a troll, 4.8 Ghz you run into an Ogre on steroids, as you journey into the land of 5 ghz you are met at the border by a Minotaur who voted republican and is still pissed off about the outcome of the election tongue.gif"


As ive read we are not alone with prime95 issues, but im not one to think that its because of the program, its because there IS something not quite right with our set ups.

My gripe was that it was locking up instantly, which it wasnt doing before and isnt doing it now.

When prime95 does fail, it stops with *warning* but not with an error, havnt managed to find info that explains what the cause of this is and wht the difference is between a *warning* and an error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 1.525v Vcore for 1.48GHz seems high compared to my very similar setup which is 20 runs "Max" for IBT stable and passes 24 hrs of OCCT LinPack using 1.476v (0.156250) Vcore in bios.
> Prime95 and Vishera don't play well together as has been noted in previous posts. The last time I ran prime95 it failed just after the one hour mark (one core stopped). That was a bios update back and on a slightly earlier version of P95.
> I've learned it's very easy to over volt and IMHO Vishera is a lot more sensitive than previous models. Settings in Digi + II can be of a big help rather than always increasing a given voltage.
> Have you tried slightly less CPU/NB voltage? I have 16GBs and a NB Freq at 2574MHz and use 1.231v (0.068750) in bios.
> Make sure to double check bios settings, it is possible a few might change after a hard reboot. It's happened to me.
> I do have a lot of work to do yet and am starting on that again here shortly. This supposed wall around 4.8GHz on Vishera reminds me so much of the wall on my Thuban when going from 4.0GHz to 4.1 and finally 4233MHz. Hoping this latest bios and newer version of P95 may help stability in P95 but not holding my breath on that one.


High with regards to voltage is a relative term in this context as I think we need to take into context cooling and temperatures when we say what is *high* .

Also as os2wiz has said, not all chips are the same, different batches different characteristics, saying that, my CPU looks to be average, im hoping that I can get more out of it as temps i think are good with regards to the voltage im pushing and speed im running.

Prime95 is past the 25 min mark and package temperature is 47C while CPU is 57C.

What do you mean by *(0.156250)* & (0.068750) ??

Anybody know if ANY of the results in the Vishera database are prime95 stable for at least a couple of hours ?

As those results look to be WAY out of reach for my CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I agree he is overvolting. there is no reason why it should be that high.. people running 5Ghz+ are running those type of volts.. I would expect to see around 1.4v at the most for 4.5


As youve noted later its 4.8Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The core voltage of 1.525 is not necessarily high if the chip is from a batch that doesn't over clock well. His vid is also high. When I attempted 4.8 GHZ my voltage had to go to 1.52 volts Batch 1236 vid 1.325 v. . I have an H100 and at full load was doing core temps of 64-65 celcius. That is why I decided to back down to 4.65 GHZ where my core voltage is 1.43 I have tried every small incre,mnrt increases both multi only and fsb only and a combination. Nothing will get me to 4.8 stableI without high temps and and high voltages. I just think I got a bastard of a chip. I have used LLC at high or ultrahigh. Even played with VDDA to see if that would lower my voltage requirements. I have a Crosshairs V board. Right now set at 20 multi and 231 fsb.


Very valid comments, whats is generally seen as a low VID ? And what is the relation, if any, between VID and CPU voltage/temperature for high clocks ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i would beg do differ on that.. you can almost hit 4.4 with stock voltages,, so an entire .2v increase is insane for a 100-150mhz difference if that was the case then he got the worst of the worst in fact almost RMA able
> but the thing is that he was going for prime stable and was upping the voltage in order to do it.. this will go back to the prime not working for these chips.. I can't remember for sure but I do think that the only ones that is has ran ok on are for the chips that are being supercooled by good water of higher.. I do no think that it has passed with anyone on air over 4.6
> I bet if he dropped it down to 1.4v and ran IBT or OCCT that he would be stable


See many people running IBT and / or OCCT as seems it is less taxing on the CPU ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i need that much voltage on my 8320 for ibt stability at 4.8
> considering an rma for it is laughable though


Well, as we know most of the 8320 are binned 8350 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im talking 8350 @4.48.. if his chip needs 1.5v to hit that there is something very very wrong. I was pointing out that he is definitely overvolting because he was trying to get prime stable.
> 8320's are different story's and besides 4.8 is pretty good for that voltage


As said above its not 4.5Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Of course it is "high" what I am saying 4.8 at 1.52 is not unheard of. That is the best I can do with my cruddy chip. If I could return it for a better chip I would, but it is not defective in the normal sense of defective. Now I may have misread what he stated but I thought he had a FX 8350 at 4.8 GHZ. I did not read his original post I saw it in quotes, maybe I read a typo.


Yup you read correctly, lol

35 mins now package temps dropped to 43C as on bigger FFT length....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Very valid comments, whats is generally seen as a low VID ? And what is the relation, if any, between VID and CPU voltage/temperature for high clocks ?


Low VID: (1.3-1.325v)

Lower voltage, higher temps. "Best" for extreme cooling that can take the heat (LN2).

High VID: (1.375-1.4v)

Higher Voltage, lower temps. "Best" for light cooling (think 212+), but it'll cap out early due to voltage.

Mid VID: (1.325-1.375v)

Mid Voltage, Mid temps. "Best" for heavy cooling (NH-D14, H100, custom loop, etc). You have to deal with the temps, but the voltage isn't so high that it'll cap early.

There are exceptions to every rule, like a dud that's both high voltage and high temps, and golden chips with lower on both, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> See many people running IBT and / or OCCT as seems it is less taxing on the CPU ?


IBT pushes the CPU _harder_ then Prime, and temps will be hotter while running it. OCCT uses the same general base as IBT, but is a different test.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> hey peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought a FX8350, on ga 990fxa d3,
> installed it yesterday, but it wont boot,
> vid card starts spinning, stops, starts spinning ..etc,
> thought i did something wrong, so i took it all apart again,
> putt together again, checked all cables like 5x, same problem,
> hdd led blinks a few sec, vid card starts spinning, repeat...
> no signal on monitor, wont even show bios or anything,
> tried 2 different vid cards..
> im puzzled, so im looking on the net, one answer was,
> i need a bios update to make it work?
> FX8350 doesnt work on my mobo?, it worked with the 1100T,
> problem is i sold it, so cant check if its something else see..
> i thought it was the old psu im using, its only 400Watt,
> its a oldy tho, maybe it cant handle the startup power fx8350 needs?
> not sure anymore what bios version is installed,
> since i gave the comp to my son,
> if it seems that its my bios, how can i get a new/latest one on?,
> i dont have another cpu i can use for it...


i see alot of knowledge after my post,
noone had a clue about my question?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low VID: (1.3-1.325v)
> Lower voltage, higher temps. "Best" for extreme cooling that can take the heat (LN2).
> 
> High VID: (1.375-1.4v)
> Higher Voltage, lower temps. "Best" for light cooling (think 212+), but it'll cap out early due to voltage.
> 
> Mid VID: (1.325-1.375v)
> Mid Voltage, Mid temps. "Best" for heavy cooling (NH-D14, H100, custom loop, etc). You have to deal with the temps, but the voltage isn't so high that it'll cap early.
> 
> There are exceptions to every rule, like a dud that's both high voltage and high temps, and golden chips with lower on both, etc.
> IBT pushes the CPU _harder_ then Prime, and temps will be hotter while running it. OCCT uses the same general base as IBT, but is a different test.


Hi!

Thanks for that information.

Prime95 locked up the PC at almost exactly one hour.

Package temp was 49C at the time.

I cant pinpoint the cause.

After the forced shutdown my resolution had defaulted to 800x600, rebooted again and it returned to normal.

And guess what, instant lockup when I run prime95 !!

I checked the mobo for heat, but nothing is remotely hot.

Going to leave it switched off for 30 mins and then see if I still get instant lockup.

Im totally stumped.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i see alot of knowledge after my post,
> noone had a clue about my question?


Sorry I dont know anything abt your motherboard ....

:-(


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

I want to use has stabilized at 4.7 Ghz.

Motherboard settings How do I do?

My Settings

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9286/20121216111144.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6103/20121216111158.jpg

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1541/20121216111232.jpg

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5031/20121216111245.jpg

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9338/20121216111254.jpg

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3964/20121216111314.jpg

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/3884/20121216111325.jpg

or





 (Asus m5a99x Bios Settings)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low VID: (1.3-1.325v)
> Lower voltage, higher temps. "Best" for extreme cooling that can take the heat (LN2).
> 
> High VID: (1.375-1.4v)
> Higher Voltage, lower temps. "Best" for light cooling (think 212+), but it'll cap out early due to voltage.
> 
> Mid VID: (1.325-1.375v)
> Mid Voltage, Mid temps. "Best" for heavy cooling (NH-D14, H100, custom loop, etc). You have to deal with the temps, but the voltage isn't so high that it'll cap early.
> 
> There are exceptions to every rule, like a dud that's both high voltage and high temps, and golden chips with lower on both, etc.
> IBT pushes the CPU _harder_ then Prime, and temps will be hotter while running it. OCCT uses the same general base as IBT, but is a different test.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for that information.
> 
> Prime95 locked up the PC at almost exactly one hour.
> 
> Package temp was 49C at the time.
> 
> I cant pinpoint the cause.
> 
> After the forced shutdown my resolution had defaulted to 800x600, rebooted again and it returned to normal.
> 
> And guess what, instant lockup when I run prime95 !!
> 
> I checked the mobo for heat, but nothing is remotely hot.
> 
> Going to leave it switched off for 30 mins and then see if I still get instant lockup.
> 
> Im totally stumped.
Click to expand...

Heh, things like this are why we've been more reliant on IBT, OCCT and Overdrive.









Don't feel bad if you cant get Prime stable, see if it's good for everything else. If _only_ Prime is having problems (and I mean only Prime...), then all that's happened is you've got the same problem as about half the people in this thread. Stability is what you make of it.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, things like this are why we've been more reliant on IBT, OCCT and Overdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad if you cant get Prime stable, see if it's good for everything else. If _only_ Prime is having problems (and I mean only Prime...), then all that's happened is you've got the same problem as about half the people in this thread. Stability is what you make of it.


Ha, but where would the masochistic fun be in that ?









I think I found the cause of the continuous hard locks in prime95 after the first lock.

I had LLC on CPU: Ultra-High, CPU/NB: High

and set these to AUTO then rebooted.

Prime no longer locks up.

Next test is to put these back on to Ultra...High.. settings reboot, then see if I get a lock up again.

On Auto the CPU is defaulting to Ultra-High and the CPU/NB to normal.

Will have to play with the others settings, hopefully can find some usefull info regards these before I attempt anything.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> Thanks for that information.
> Prime95 locked up the PC at almost exactly one hour.
> Package temp was 49C at the time.
> I cant pinpoint the cause.
> After the forced shutdown my resolution had defaulted to 800x600, rebooted again and it returned to normal.
> And guess what, instant lockup when I run prime95 !!
> I checked the mobo for heat, but nothing is remotely hot.
> Going to leave it switched off for 30 mins and then see if I still get instant lockup.
> Im totally stumped.


Most have problems with prime. I myself can only get 4.7 stable with prime any higher and its impossible even at a high vcore.

Like CK said dont be dis-heartened by it


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> hey peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought a FX8350, on ga 990fxa d3,
> installed it yesterday, but it wont boot,
> vid card starts spinning, stops, starts spinning ..etc,
> thought i did something wrong, so i took it all apart again,
> putt together again, checked all cables like 5x, same problem,
> hdd led blinks a few sec, vid card starts spinning, repeat...
> no signal on monitor, wont even show bios or anything,
> tried 2 different vid cards..
> im puzzled, so im looking on the net, one answer was,
> i need a bios update to make it work?
> FX8350 doesnt work on my mobo?, it worked with the 1100T,
> problem is i sold it, so cant check if its something else see..
> i thought it was the old psu im using, its only 400Watt,
> its a oldy tho, maybe it cant handle the startup power fx8350 needs?
> not sure anymore what bios version is installed,
> since i gave the comp to my son,
> if it seems that its my bios, how can i get a new/latest one on?,
> i dont have another cpu i can use for it...


400 watt psu is grossly inadequate. I strongly suggest at least a 650 watt psu of good quality to give you some extra cushion for any updates like a higher end video card.


----------



## gummelnn

Prime95 is just software and no software (other then drivers) should lock up/bsod your computer. If it does, then your system is unstable. Because there maybe other sw that causes the same behavior. I have never seen a cpu stress tool, that failed if prime was running for - lets say 8 hours. Thats why I use it.

I guess people are avoiding prime because it significantly (300 - 400 Mhz maybe?) reduces oc results. But let's all be honest here. If a stress tool fails in oc mode and runs @stock, what is causing a stress tool to fail? OC!

Another thing that is bugging me: Why the hell is somebody even thinking that visheras have a (principle) problem with p95? Several people confirmed that their setups can run p95. So there can't be a general problem. If it fails at stock, then there is an issue with the mb @stock settings! There maybe bugs in sw such as p95, but I guess people tend to go the easy way and say: "P95 fails on many visheras, so it is ok". I do not say that people have to use p95 at all, but putting it aside as "faulty software" is just wrong!

I don't want to take out the fun of overclocking or "praise" p95. It is just a tool.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low VID: (1.3-1.325v)
> Lower voltage, higher temps. "Best" for extreme cooling that can take the heat (LN2).
> 
> High VID: (1.375-1.4v)
> Higher Voltage, lower temps. "Best" for light cooling (think 212+), but it'll cap out early due to voltage.
> 
> Mid VID: (1.325-1.375v)
> Mid Voltage, Mid temps. "Best" for heavy cooling (NH-D14, H100, custom loop, etc). You have to deal with the temps, but the voltage isn't so high that it'll cap early.
> 
> There are exceptions to every rule, like a dud that's both high voltage and high temps, and golden chips with lower on both, etc.
> IBT pushes the CPU _harder_ then Prime, and temps will be hotter while running it. OCCT uses the same general base as IBT, but is a different test.


Has anyone figured out what factors in production cause a dud vs a golden chip? I assume that even in so called good batches there are quite a few variations.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 400 watt psu is grossly inadequate. I strongly suggest at least a 650 watt psu of good quality to give you some extra cushion for any updates like a higher end video card.


thanks,
you think that could cause it not to boot, im trying to buy a second hand Seasonic S12 Energy 650watt, you guys think its good enough?
on the other hand, could it be the bios?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> *another rant by a person who "doesn't get it"*


First of all, it does fail at stock for several people in this thread.

Second, Lock or BSOD is the fault of no program, obviously. Not what we're talking about.

Lastly, just drop it (all of us, not just you). We've been over this repeatedly in this thread, the last thing we need is one more person (especially someone who was not around for the last 5 or 6 rounds of this) to jump in the driver seat of the wagon and start all over again. There are people who can pass any bench or stress test under the sun, game, record, encode and have weeks of uptime, but god help them if they try to go for 30 mins of Prime. At this point, Prime is not reliable anymore, at least in my eyes. People may use it and trust it as they wish, but it is not the perfect program OCers make it out to be, and it's almost useless on Piledriver for a large number of people in this thread; the one full of people who have the most experience with this chip and all the different ways to stress it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Has anyone figured out what factors in production cause a dud vs a golden chip? I assume that even in so called good batches there are quite a few variations.


Oh I'm sure AMD and Intel and any other Chip maker record as best they can the process vs how well the chips bin. Would make a lot of sense really, thinking about the Ph II line and how AMD kept squeezing another 100Mhz out on a semi-regular basis. (955, 960, 965, 970, 975, 980, all just a 100Mhz bump as they perfected the method)


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> Prime95 is just software and no software (other then drivers) should lock up/bsod your computer. If it does, then your system is unstable. Because there maybe other sw that causes the same behavior. I have never seen a cpu stress tool, that failed if prime was running for - lets say 8 hours. Thats why I use it.
> I guess people are avoiding prime because it significantly (300 - 400 Mhz maybe?) reduces oc results. But let's all be honest here. If a stress tool fails in oc mode and runs @stock, what is causing a stress tool to fail? OC!
> Another thing that is bugging me: Why the hell is somebody even thinking that visheras have a (principle) problem with p95? Several people confirmed that their setups can run p95. So there can't be a general problem. If it fails at stock, then there is an issue with the mb @stock settings! There maybe bugs in sw such as p95, but I guess people tend to go the easy way and say: "P95 fails on many visheras, so it is ok". I do not say that people have to use p95 at all, but putting it aside as "faulty software" is just wrong!
> I don't want to take out the fun of overclocking or "praise" p95. It is just a tool.


The counter argument would be that to what extent is it important at a specific clock setting that your system be able to pass Prime95 for 8 hours ?

Ie, if it passes all other stress tests for those 8 hours and falls just at Prime, does this mean the system is bound to have 'issues' in more realistic day to day usage ?

Almost certainly not. The question then becomes for what envisaged usage of the computer is passing Prime of importance ? (Where Prime is the odd man out, the minority fail) And how many OC'ers will specifically be using their system in that way ?

And to be honest, what then becomes the acceptable cut off point for a Prime test ? 8 hours, 24 hours ? Why not 25 nours, or 48 hours etc ?


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> First of all, it does fail at stock for several people in this thread.
> Second, Lock or BSOD is the fault of no program, obviously. Not what we're talking about.
> Lastly, drop it. We've been over this repeatedly in this thread, the last thing we need is one more person (especially someone who was not around for the last 5 or 6 rounds of this) to jump in the driver seat of the wagon and start all over again. There are people who can pass any bench or stress test under the sun, game, record, encode and have weeks of uptime, but god help them if they try to go for 30 mins of Prime. At this point, Prime is not reliable anymore. People may use it and trust it as they wish, but it is not the perfect program OCers make it out to be, and it's almost useless on Piledriver for a large number of people in this thread; the one full of people who have the most experience with this chip and all the different ways to stress it.


Yep, pretty much this


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> Thanks for that information.
> Prime95 locked up the PC at almost exactly one hour.
> Package temp was 49C at the time.
> I cant pinpoint the cause.
> After the forced shutdown my resolution had defaulted to 800x600, rebooted again and it returned to normal.
> And guess what, instant lockup when I run prime95 !!
> I checked the mobo for heat, but nothing is remotely hot.
> Going to leave it switched off for 30 mins and then see if I still get instant lockup.
> Im totally stumped.
> 
> 
> 
> Most have problems with prime. I myself can only get 4.7 stable with prime any higher and its impossible even at a high vcore.
> 
> Like CK said dont be dis-heartened by it
Click to expand...

Yup. I can only get an "Illegal Sumout"-free Prime95 at 4.64GHz, even at 1.52-1.53v. I run it without no real-life usage problems (*my* stable) at 1.47v.
Don't OCD too much on Prime95 and Vishera. If I wanted, I could probably crank 4.9GHz out of my chip, but the temps would be a bit out of control for my H80.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yup. I can only get an "Illegal Sumout"-free Prime95 at 4.64GHz, even at 1.52-1.53v. I run it without no real-life usage problems (*my* stable) at 1.47v.
> Don't OCD too much on Prime95 and Vishera. If I wanted, I could probably crank 4.9GHz out of my chip, but the temps would be a bit out of control for my H80.


I dont OCD on prime lol. I stopped doing that awhile ago hehe.

Ive come to expect all i can get out of prime at moment is 4.7ghz. I dont mind that. I can pass all other programs at 4.8ghz and that maxes out my temp on air cooling.

I do game at 4.9ghz lol. Had no issues so far i watch temps all the time and they dont go above 40-45C depending which game i play.

I love this chip and will have it until/if they release steamroller









Ive even thought about going intel but nah i like amd too much for the price and the intel fanboys put me off anyhow i just laugh at them


----------



## Tarnix

Yep, I considered Intel before buying this chip, and I don't regret staying with AMD.
Steamroller... I don't know. If they can bump the improvement at the same pace they improved compared to Bulldozer, steamroller will _flat_ intel out








I'm watching HSA carefully, the HD 8000 series *might* find it's way in my computer *_*


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> First of all, it does fail at stock for several people in this thread.
> Second, Lock or BSOD is the fault of no program, obviously. Not what we're talking about.
> Lastly, just drop it (all of us, not just you). We've been over this repeatedly in this thread, the last thing we need is one more person (especially someone who was not around for the last 5 or 6 rounds of this) to jump in the driver seat of the wagon and start all over again. There are people who can pass any bench or stress test under the sun, game, record, encode and have weeks of uptime, but god help them if they try to go for 30 mins of Prime. At this point, Prime is not reliable anymore, at least in my eyes. People may use it and trust it as they wish, but it is not the perfect program OCers make it out to be, and it's almost useless on Piledriver for a large number of people in this thread; the one full of people who have the most experience with this chip and all the different ways to stress it.


Guys, I just wanted to express that prime is just one stress test amongst others, but it is *not faulty*. If it runs at stock and fails in oc, then please dont tell me that there is a general problem. If it fails @stock there might be issues with these specific stock settings. I think it is to easy to pronounce a software buggy under these circumstances.

If you do not consider p95 as important, and If all your stuff works great so be it. This is perfectly ok. I respect that.


----------



## Taggle

So I installed Asus Suite to see if it would make testing OC setting easier but shortly thereater I unistalled it.

Why ? Because of those damn annoying voltage warnings that kept popping every few minutes up that made no sense whatsoever.

Example :

Warning Vcore 15V !
Warning Northbridge 0V

And so on, quite ridiculous. What can I say, the Asus Crosshair V is an excellent motherboard but Asus software does seem to suck.

Still, one voltage it warned me about was actually the correct voltage, ie CPU VDDA, a voltage I had not touched in the Bios but was set at 2.7V, which if I am correct, is well above the 8350 default setting ?

Which leads me to ask, what CPU VDDA do others here have set ?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> Guys, I just wanted to express that prime is just one stress test amongst others, but it is *not faulty*. If it runs at stock and fails in oc, then please dont tell me that there is a general problem. If it fails @stock there might be issues with these specific stock settings. I think it is to easy to pronounce a software buggy under these circumstances.
> If you do not consider p95 as important, and If all your stuff works great so be it. This is perfectly ok. I respect that.


I think you need to read the whole thread before you comment, we have already established that prime has had to be patched to understand new architectures and new instruction sets etc, if you look back there was about 40 pages worth of discussion...


----------



## mongoled

Im going to follow the advice that most people seem to be giving in this thread, that is, to lay off prime95, at least for a little while.

Im going to see if the other stress test programs produce similar results, i.e. in my case, do they hard lock the system ?

I sort of agree that if a system can run up to an hour prime stable, why should prime just simply freeze the system ?

It does seeem to be producing some anomoly, maybe an errata ??

Unfortunately, when a hardlock occurs, we have no feedback whatsover as to what the cause is, at least with a bluesceen, info is logged, which can be analysed.

I hope to uncover some info regards the digi+ settings through my testing, currently running the CPU, CPU/NB overprotection both at 120%, seems to be more stable.

Am now running 4800mhz 1.5250v, mem @ 2133mhz 9-11-10-33-48 1.65v, CPU/NB @ 1.25v, couldnt do this before with any sort of reliability, OCCT CPU test has been running for 10 minutes, package temp 47C, ambients are 25C, i think the temps are good.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Im going to follow the advice that most people seem to be giving in this thread, that is, to lay off prime95, at least for a little while.
> Im going to see if the other stress test programs produce similar results, i.e. in my case, do they hard lock the system ?
> I sort of agree that if a system can run up to an hour prime stable, why should prime just simply freeze the system ?
> It does seeem to be producing some anomoly, maybe an errata ??
> Unfortunately, when a hardlock occurs, we have no feedback whatsover as to what the cause is, at least with a bluesceen, info is logged, which can be analysed.
> I hope to uncover some info regards the digi+ settings through my testing, currently running the CPU, CPU/NB overprotection both at 120%, seems to be more stable.
> Am now running 4800mhz 1.5250v, mem @ 2133mhz 9-11-10-33-48 1.65v, CPU/NB @ 1.25v, couldnt do this before with any sort of reliability, OCCT CPU test has been running for 10 minutes, package temp 47C, ambients are 25C, i think the temps are good.


Only time i get a hardlock with prime is when i have alot less vcore than what is needed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> Guys, I just wanted to express that prime is just one stress test amongst others, but it is *not faulty*. If it runs at stock and fails in oc, then please dont tell me that there is a general problem. If it fails @stock there might be issues with these specific stock settings. I think it is to easy to pronounce a software buggy under these circumstances.
> If you do not consider p95 as important, and If all your stuff works great so be it. This is perfectly ok. I respect that.


This has been discussed too much people are fed up with it.

Have you got proof on what you say? How do you know there isnt a problem with prime with these chips? All i see when i start prime is bulldozer chips. why doesnt it say vishera?

Seems to me you are putting alot of people into one bracket saying its their overclock that is the problem and not software?

why would alot of different people from different countries saying they are having problems with prime? If it was one or two fair enough but there's alot more having problems

So can we stop it with the there is no problem/ or problem with prime.

ITS GETTING BORING!!!!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> So I installed Asus Suite to see if it would make testing OC setting easier but shortly thereater I unistalled it.
> 
> Why ? Because of those damn annoying voltage warnings that kept popping every few minutes up that made no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Example :
> 
> Warning Vcore 15V !
> Warning Northbridge 0V
> 
> And so on, quite ridiculous. What can I say, the Asus Crosshair V is an excellent motherboard but Asus software does seem to suck.
> 
> Still, one voltage it warned me about was actually the correct voltage, ie CPU VDDA, a voltage I had not touched in the Bios but was set at 2.7V, which if I am correct, is well above the 8350 default setting ?
> 
> Which leads me to ask, what CPU VDDA do others here have set ?


*Asus AI Suite hates other monitoring softwares!*
(in short, do not run it at the same time than HWinfo64/Aida64/Everest/etc.)


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This has been discussed too much people are fed up with it.
> Have you got proof on what you say? How do you know there isnt a problem with prime with these chips? All i see when i start prime is bulldozer chips. why doesnt it say vishera?
> Seems to me you are putting alot of people into one bracket saying its their overclock that is the problem and not software?
> why would alot of different people from different countries saying they are having problems with prime? If it was one or two fair enough but there's alot more having problems
> So can we stop it with the there is no problem/ or problem with prime.
> ITS GETTING BORING!!!!


I did not meant to offend people and I cannot proof that is completley error free.I can only recall my own experience in clocking and p95 with several AMD processors. Maybe I am way to picky when it comes to 24/7 usage and stability but if had a p95 stable overclock I could rest assured it worked for years. I'll stop discussing it if it is going on your nerves.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This has been discussed too much people are fed up with it.
> Have you got proof on what you say? How do you know there isnt a problem with prime with these chips? All i see when i start prime is bulldozer chips. why doesnt it say vishera?
> Seems to me you are putting alot of people into one bracket saying its their overclock that is the problem and not software?
> why would alot of different people from different countries saying they are having problems with prime? If it was one or two fair enough but there's alot more having problems
> So can we stop it with the there is no problem/ or problem with prime.
> ITS GETTING BORING!!!!


I agree with you that it's been discussed too much already.

However, saying that it's a patch level, bug or incompatibility is also not right. We're not the program writers for Prime, we are only speculating if we say something like this.

The one answer that we can say: "At higher overclock frequencies, Prime will likely use more vcore than other stress testing software." We know this is TRUE across the board with all Vishera processors.

Going forward if many of us that visit this thread daily said this, there would likely be less animosity between the two camps. People that inquire about Vishera and Prime can then make their own decisions with Prime.


----------



## thunderass

Finally i resolved my problem.. i changed my board to ga-990xa-ud3. And finally stable around 4.4 ghz.. i dont recommend msi 990fxa-gd65 board for overclocking.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> I did not meant to offend people and I cannot proof that is completley error free.I can only recall my own experience in clocking and p95 with several AMD processors. Maybe I am way to picky when it comes to 24/7 usage and stability but if had a p95 stable overclock I could rest assured it worked for years. I'll stop discussing it if it is going on your nerves.


Its not that its getting on my nerves but when people are saying its not the software it must be peoples systems that are not stable it just gets to me. Theres countless other users in this thread that prime isnt working for. SOme are experienced overclockers too.

Ive started a thread in primes forums and when/if it gets through moderation then we can finally lay this to rest.

If its not faulty then so be it but i think there will be more bug fixes for vishera chips when/if they get around it


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Finally i resolved my problem.. i changed my board to ga-990xa-ud3. And finally stable around 4.4 ghz.. i dont recommend msi 990fxa-gd65 board for overclocking.


Rep for trying with that motherboard [msi gd65]. I've RMA one and the returned RMA board died a few days later just testing. I'm incline to take a loss on this motherboard and not even bother with another RMA.


----------



## Taggle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> *Asus AI Suite hates other monitoring softwares!*
> (in short, do not run it at the same time than HWinfo64/Aida64/Everest/etc.)


Ahh, that might explain it then !

Hmm, the related question is though, is my CPU VDDA (which is actually at 2.7V for some reason) actually correct, the default or what ? (Since I had never adjusted that in the BIOS)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> I agree with you that it's been discussed too much already.
> However, saying that it's a patch level, bug or incompatibility is also not right. We're not the program writers for Prime, we are only speculating if we say something like this.
> The one answer that we can say: "At higher overclock frequencies, Prime will likely use more vcore than other stress testing software." We know this is TRUE across the board with all Vishera processors.
> Going forward if many of us that visit this thread daily said this, there would likely be less animosity between the two camps. People that inquire about Vishera and Prime can then make their own decisions with Prime.


Well for last hour i thought id give prime another go.

I can run small fft's at 1.428/1.440 but instantly error at blend and large fft. It cant be my ram because ive ran memtest for hours on end no errors.

I even scaled back my ram left everything on auto and still instant error.


----------



## Tarnix

Good news: I can IBT at 4.862 GHz / 1.51v
Good news #2: my CPU doesn't explode at 74/76°C
Bad news: I need a custom loop? x.x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taggle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> *Asus AI Suite hates other monitoring softwares!*
> (in short, do not run it at the same time than HWinfo64/Aida64/Everest/etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, that might explain it then !
> 
> Hmm, the related question is though, is my CPU VDDA (which is actually at 2.7V for some reason) actually correct, the default or what ? (Since I had never adjusted that in the BIOS)
Click to expand...

Mine's at 2.5-ish. :O

Edit: I opened my window, pushed the H80 to max speed and opened my case. Now I topple *59*°C. I think my ambient is godly, and that the H80 sucks when not running at max.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Only time i get a hardlock with prime is when i have alot less vcore than what is needed


Well looks like im going to fork out and buy another 8350 and hope for a better slice of luck.

This CPU passed OCCT CPU test 1 hr but locked up instantly when I ran IBT.










I cant understand this at all.

Even if I push 1.55v through the CPU it still locks up, so it seems my CPU just cannot go over 4800mhz stable, even though temps are perfectly fine.

Another CPU hopefully will show me where my issue is ......


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Well looks like im going to fork out and buy another 8350 and hope for a better slice of luck.
> This CPU passed OCCT CPU test 1 hr but locked up instantly when I ran IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


i have same issue when i set LLC to "extreme".....no more probs when set to "ultra" or lower....no idea why...same mobo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i have same issue when i set LLC to "extreme".....no more probs when set to "ultra" or lower....no idea why...same mobo


I wonder if something isn't struggling to deliver the higher voltage on the extreme setting, or possible something gets hot?
Mongoled: Have you tried bumping up your cpu/nb voltage? It seems to help mine when I approach 5 ghz - good luck









Thunder, glad things turned out ok for you , the gd 65 seems to be disappointing a lot of people







sorry you had troubles with it. I'm thinking about buying one just to try to figure out what the heck is up with it.


----------



## hotrod717

For anyone having disappointing results in maxmemm, try Sandra. Scores seem to be more accurate for vishera than maxmemm.

I'm getting 1- 3 gb/s better than my 1100t, on ave.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunderass*
> 
> Finally i resolved my problem.. i changed my board to ga-990xa-ud3. And finally stable around 4.4 ghz.. i dont recommend msi 990fxa-gd65 board for overclocking.


Same conclusion I came up with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Rep for trying with that motherboard [msi gd65]. I've RMA one and the returned RMA board died a few days later just testing. I'm incline to take a loss on this motherboard and not even bother with another RMA.


bahhaha I stated that like 100 pages back and 40 pages back









To the both of you yeah.. they are good boards just not for oc'in switched to the saber and my only limitation now is cooling


----------



## Veedo

for anyone interested, the 8320 is 155 bucks on amazon right now. http://click.project-kb.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB009O7YU56%2Fref%3Dolp_product_details%3Fie%3DUTF8%26me%3D%26seller%3D&id=1

i am going to try one out for the hell of it. it may be a better option for those stuck with not so extreme cooling, and running around 4.5ghz. shall find out.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> for anyone interested, the 8320 is 155 bucks on amazon right now. http://click.project-kb.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB009O7YU56%2Fref%3Dolp_product_details%3Fie%3DUTF8%26me%3D%26seller%3D&id=1
> i am going to try one out for the hell of it. it may be a better option for those stuck with not so extreme cooling, and running around 4.5ghz. shall find out.


I dont advise. I just refunded my 8320 because it BSOD when I first installed and came with 1.40V STOCK and wouldnt overclock past 4.2Ghz with 1.55V..... I just ordered a 8350 because they are binned better from what I hear and can overclock alot better.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> for anyone interested, the 8320 is 155 bucks on amazon right now. http://click.project-kb.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB009O7YU56%2Fref%3Dolp_product_details%3Fie%3DUTF8%26me%3D%26seller%3D&id=1
> i am going to try one out for the hell of it. it may be a better option for those stuck with not so extreme cooling, and running around 4.5ghz. shall find out.


Not bad.
I wish they'd cut the price a bit on the 4300s though, when the 6300 is only $10 more there is absolutely no reason to buy one.


----------



## hotrod717

Yet another benchmark that vindicates AMD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yet another benchmark that vindicates AMD


Nice








What is surprising to me is that I get higher temps running the overall benchmark in Sandra than i do in any of my stability programs. Anyone else seeing that?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yet another benchmark that vindicates AMD
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is surprising to me is that I get higher temps running the overall benchmark in Sandra than i do in any of my stability programs. Anyone else seeing that?
Click to expand...

Yep CS, Sandra general and burn in are pretty brutal.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep CS, Sandra general and burn in are pretty brutal.


Thanks
I've never noticed that before.
Do these scores look about right for the clockspeed?


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> I want to use has stabilized at 4.7 Ghz.
> Motherboard settings How do I do?
> My Settings
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9286/20121216111144.jpg
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6103/20121216111158.jpg
> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1541/20121216111232.jpg
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5031/20121216111245.jpg
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9338/20121216111254.jpg
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3964/20121216111314.jpg
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/3884/20121216111325.jpg
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Asus m5a99x Bios Settings)


I can not send private message. I think the limit of sending filled.

@cssorkinman

Hi

Look my bios settings pls

I'm sorry for english. writing because I use google translate.


----------



## kzone75

Been a few years since I used this program..


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks
> I've never noticed that before.
> Do these scores look about right for the clockspeed?


I'm running a straight multi overclock, since I ran into some stability issuess with bus + multi. Does seem a little low. While you have a high clock speed, it's possible you have to tweak more to get better overall performance. While running mem bench, I noticed it only utilizes 4 cores for the most part, but during cpu intensive apps in overall bench, it does really stress all cores and pushes temps up. I personally didn't break 48*. I used this program to test initial stability in the past along with cinebench. Between the 2, it really does give you a good indicator of stability.

Think your ht link aka fsb speed is limiting you K.

Starting to look like Sandra may be one of the only benches that doesn't have any bugs concerning vishera.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> I can not send private message. I think the limit of sending filled.
> @cssorkinman
> Hi
> Look my bios settings pls
> I'm sorry for english. writing because I use google translate.


Hello pck,
You went through a lot of work to post those settings here , hopefully someone here can help you get the overclock you want. I'm not much of an ASUS motherboard expert, maybe others here can help you more than I can. Having said that, there are a couple of things I noticed in your settings that I would change , one is the APM setting, if i understand it correctly that is a phase management process that should be disabled when overclocking. IF I'm ,mistaken one of the ASUS boys should chime in.
People differ on which route to take when finding a good overclock but maybe for now I would try overclocking using a 200mhz bus and simply upping the multiplier ( it's easier, because the multiplier doesn't overclock the ram , fsb or nb speeds). Your goal is 4.7 ghz stable, most 8350s seem to do that pretty easily. 200 fsbx23.5 multi will give you that clockspeed. Just work your way up( start at 20.5) through the multipliers , and run a stability testing program after each time you raise your speed ( OCCT is very helpful). If it fails after raising your speed, bump the voltage up a little bit to see if it will stabilize it before taking the next step in multiplier. It's very important to watch your temperatures while doing this, not only your cpu temp but all the other temps too - HWmonitor does a pretty good job of this.
Check your VID using cpuid. Also it is helpful to know the batch number of your chip, that is on the lid of the processor itself ( should be something like 1244 or so), but if you don't know it , that's fine.
My particular chip needs about 1.28 volts minimum @ 4ghz to stability tests, but it has a very low VID. If your vid is higher ,you may need more volts to run at a given speed than it does.
4.7 ghz will need 1.41V minimum to run stability programs on my rig, but yours may need more, that's something you will just have to find out by experimenting.
Good luck and come back with any questions you have


----------



## shaxs

So I gave up on the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 . It wouldn't run the FX-8350 at stock without locking up all the time. Bought a Asus Crosshair V Formula Z and it run stock just fine. Since I have read this thread twith the Gigabyte in mind, I ignored a lot of the Crosshair ones. Trying to go back and find all these is difficult even using search.

On over clocking on the Crosshair, I am running into heat problems I think. I have a Noctua NH-D14 and I am using Artic MX-4 thermal compound. I also have a Cooler Master Haf-932 Case. I have the fans on the NH-ND14 blowing towards the back of the case to the back case fan which is blowing air out of the case. So pushing hot air out of the case. I have a 230mm fan on the top also expelling air. I have a 230mm fan on the side case pulling in air and a 230mm fan on the front of the case pulling in air past the hard drives. The ambient temp in the case is 28 degrees (according to a room thermometer). Here are my settings:

CPU Bus Freq: 205
CPU Voltage: 1.45625
CP/NB Voltage: 1.31875

Total Speed: 4525 mhz
I have the ram (1600 rated) down clocked to the 6.66x multiplier running at 1365).

Temps stay around 55 for the most part but I have seen them spike quickly and come back down quickly as high as 65. I dont understand why it is getting soo hot. Any recommendations on my setup and why it is getting soo hot? Also, I would love to get to 4.8ghz stable. Is it possible on this setup? If so, what should I be changing?

EDIT: About 25 minutes into prime testing the temperatures look to be at around 61 on average.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Think your ht link aka fsb speed is limiting you K.


You were correct. Think I have to lower the bus speed and add a little multiplier to get it better..


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> So I gave up on the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 . It wouldn't run the FX-8350 at stock without locking up all the time. Bought a Asus Crosshair V Formula Z and it run stock just fine. Since I have read this thread twith the Gigabyte in mind, I ignored a lot of the Crosshair ones. Trying to go back and find all these is difficult even using search.
> On over clocking on the Crosshair, I am running into heat problems I think. I have a Noctua NH-D14 and I am using Artic MX-4 thermal compound. I also have a Cooler Master Haf-932 Case. I have the fans on the NH-ND14 blowing towards the back of the case to the back case fan which is blowing air out of the case. So pushing hot air out of the case. I have a 230mm fan on the top also expelling air. I have a 230mm fan on the side case pulling in air and a 230mm fan on the front of the case pulling in air past the hard drives. The ambient temp in the case is 28 degrees (according to a room thermometer). Here are my settings:
> CPU Bus Freq: 205
> CPU Voltage: 1.45625
> CP/NB Voltage: 1.31875
> Total Speed: 4525 mhz
> I have the ram (1600 rated) down clocked to the 6.66x multiplier running at 1365).
> Temps stay around 55 for the most part but I have seen them spike quickly and come back down quickly as high as 65. I dont understand why it is getting soo hot. Any recommendations on my setup and why it is getting soo hot? Also, I would love to get to 4.8ghz stable. Is it possible on this setup? If so, what should I be changing?


Well that doesn't sound good. Unlike phenom 2's you shouldn't need to really bump cpu/nb volts. thats putting alot of unneccessary heat on the chip with little to no reward. also you hopefully don't need 1.45v to run at 4.5. Try cpu/nb @ 1.2 and cpu @ 1.4. Your temps should go down. Check out other postings in this thread, there are a lot of screenies of good settings on the last 5-10 pages alone.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Well that doesn't sound good. Unlike phenom 2's you shouldn't need to really bump cpu/nb volts. thats putting alot of unneccessary heat on the chip with little to no reward. also you hopefully don't need 1.45v to run at 4.5. Try cpu/nb @ 1.2 and cpu @ 1.4. Your temps should go down. Check out other postings in this thread, there are a lot of screenies of good settings on the last 5-10 pages alone.


I've been going by AMD's recommended voltages for the 8150 Shown in this slide, is the Vish that much different that these no longer apply? EDIT: It should be noted that the settings they demonstrated were on a crosshair


----------



## shaxs

I dropped CPU/NB down to 1.2 and it did indeed drop temps down to 58 or so. However, as soon as I did that core 7 provided an illegal sum out in Prine95 within a minute. I'll go back about 10 pages and re-read.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> I dropped CPU/NB down to 1.2 and it did indeed drop temps down to 58 or so. However, as soon as I did that core 7 provided an illegal sum out in Prine95 within a minute. I'll go back about 10 pages and re-read.


Prime does not play nice with vishera. Reccommend OCCT.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> I dropped CPU/NB down to 1.2 and it did indeed drop temps down to 58 or so. However, as soon as I did that core 7 provided an illegal sum out in Prine95 within a minute. I'll go back about 10 pages and re-read.


I see the difference now, my board has a default of 1.175 cpu/nb bumping mine up a little helps me.


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hello pck,
> You went through a lot of work to post those settings here , hopefully someone here can help you get the overclock you want. I'm not much of an ASUS motherboard expert, maybe others here can help you more than I can. Having said that, there are a couple of things I noticed in your settings that I would change , one is the APM setting, if i understand it correctly that is a phase management process that should be disabled when overclocking. IF I'm ,mistaken one of the ASUS boys should chime in.
> People differ on which route to take when finding a good overclock but maybe for now I would try overclocking using a 200mhz bus and simply upping the multiplier ( it's easier, because the multiplier doesn't overclock the ram , fsb or nb speeds). Your goal is 4.7 ghz stable, most 8350s seem to do that pretty easily. 200 fsbx23.5 multi will give you that clockspeed. Just work your way up( start at 20.5) through the multipliers , and run a stability testing program after each time you raise your speed ( OCCT is very helpful). If it fails after raising your speed, bump the voltage up a little bit to see if it will stabilize it before taking the next step in multiplier. It's very important to watch your temperatures while doing this, not only your cpu temp but all the other temps too - HWmonitor does a pretty good job of this.
> Check your VID using cpuid. Also it is helpful to know the batch number of your chip, that is on the lid of the processor itself ( should be something like 1244 or so), but if you don't know it , that's fine.
> My particular chip needs about 1.28 volts minimum @ 4ghz to stability tests, but it has a very low VID. If your vid is higher ,you may need more volts to run at a given speed than it does.
> 4.7 ghz will need 1.41V minimum to run stability programs on my rig, but yours may need more, that's something you will just have to find out by experimenting.
> Good luck and come back with any questions you have


Thanks i trying


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> I can not send private message. I think the limit of sending filled.
> @cssorkinman
> Hi
> Look my bios settings pls
> I'm sorry for english. writing because I use google translate.


Hi pCkOpAtuS,

You should start with 4.5Ghz and then work your way up from there.
You should disable APM as well.

FSB 200
CPU Multi 22.5
CPU Voltage 1.38v
CPU LLC Ultra High

Leave everything else on Auto
If you can pass Intel Burn Test on those settings of at least 10 Passes. Then you can work towards 4.7Ghz.

Also make sure your temperatures are ok when running 4.5Ghz.
Under 62 Celsius for the CPU Cores/Package
Under 70 Celsius for the CPU Socket


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> I want to use has stabilized at 4.7 Ghz.
> Motherboard settings How do I do?
> My Settings
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9286/20121216111144.jpg
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/6103/20121216111158.jpg
> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/1541/20121216111232.jpg
> http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/5031/20121216111245.jpg
> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/9338/20121216111254.jpg
> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3964/20121216111314.jpg
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/3884/20121216111325.jpg
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Asus m5a99x Bios Settings)
> 
> 
> 
> I can not send private message. I think the limit of sending filled.
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> Hi
> 
> Look my bios settings pls
> 
> I'm sorry for english. writing because I use google translate.
Click to expand...

Hi Pck,
To avoid a wall of text I am going to point you at a review I recently did of an ASUS motherboard that uses that BIOS. The digital power works a bit differently than does analog. You will notice the ' CPU,NB, memory, "capacitance" settings for one that has to do with VRM switching frequencies.
It may give you a starting point for your 4.7-5.0 quest. The CPU and chipset are different, but the OC'ing principles are the very same.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_f2a85v/

Hope it helps


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hi pCkOpAtuS,
> You should start with 4.5Ghz and then work your way up from there.
> You should disable APM as well.
> FSB 200
> CPU Multi 22.5
> CPU Voltage 1.38v
> CPU LLC Ultra High
> Leave everything else on Auto
> If you can pass Intel Burn Test on those settings of at least 10 Passes. Then you can work towards 4.7Ghz.
> Also make sure your temperatures are ok when running 4.5Ghz.
> Under 62 Celsius for the CPU Cores/Package
> Under 70 Celsius for the CPU Socket


Thanks.

I guess I did was? The problem did not.

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1797/testiv.png


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> So I gave up on the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 . It wouldn't run the FX-8350 at stock without locking up all the time. Bought a Asus Crosshair V Formula Z and it run stock just fine. Since I have read this thread twith the Gigabyte in mind, I ignored a lot of the Crosshair ones. Trying to go back and find all these is difficult even using search.
> On over clocking on the Crosshair, I am running into heat problems I think. I have a Noctua NH-D14 and I am using Artic MX-4 thermal compound. I also have a Cooler Master Haf-932 Case. I have the fans on the NH-ND14 blowing towards the back of the case to the back case fan which is blowing air out of the case. So pushing hot air out of the case. I have a 230mm fan on the top also expelling air. I have a 230mm fan on the side case pulling in air and a 230mm fan on the front of the case pulling in air past the hard drives. The ambient temp in the case is 28 degrees (according to a room thermometer). Here are my settings:
> CPU Bus Freq: 205
> CPU Voltage: 1.45625
> CP/NB Voltage: 1.31875
> Total Speed: 4525 mhz
> I have the ram (1600 rated) down clocked to the 6.66x multiplier running at 1365).
> Temps stay around 55 for the most part but I have seen them spike quickly and come back down quickly as high as 65. I dont understand why it is getting soo hot. Any recommendations on my setup and why it is getting soo hot? Also, I would love to get to 4.8ghz stable. Is it possible on this setup? If so, what should I be changing?
> EDIT: About 25 minutes into prime testing the temperatures look to be at around 61 on average.


You may find the CHVZ likes CPU LLC set to Ultra High rather than Extreme. Many have found extreme setting causes freezing under load.
CPU Current Capability to 120%,
CPU Power Response to Medium,
CPU/NB LLC to Regular

This worked a lot better than max settings in my setup.
With CPU/NB down to 1.2v start making small increases till system stabilizes. My setup requires 1.231v CPU/NB for OC listed in rig sig.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> Thanks.
> I guess I did was? The problem did not.
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1797/testiv.png


Thats not too bad for an overclock there pck, but you are at the limit of what your cooling with let you do. Look into getting better cooling, an h-100 is what i am using and am having very good luck







.


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thats not too bad for an overclock there pck, but you are at the limit of what your cooling with let you do. Look into getting better cooling, an h-100 is what i am using and am having very good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Today, Noctua NH-D14 and G.Skill Sniper 8GB Memory DDR3 1866 RAM (2x4) ordered. Can you recommend it?

I ordered the motherboard by looking at the list of compatible ram.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> Today, Noctua NH-D14 and G.Skill Sniper 8GB Memory DDR3 1866 RAM (2x4) ordered. Can you recommend it?
> I ordered the motherboard by looking at the list of compatible ram.


I really have no experience with either of those items, but the NH-D14 has a very good reputation


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really have no experience with either of those items, but the NH-D14 has a very good reputation


Thank you for your help

They recommended this cooler. I've got









As for the 4.7 or 5.0 Ghz Cooler try.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> First of all, it does fail at stock for several people in this thread.
> Second, Lock or BSOD is the fault of no program, obviously. Not what we're talking about.
> Lastly, just drop it (all of us, not just you). We've been over this repeatedly in this thread, the last thing we need is one more person (especially someone who was not around for the last 5 or 6 rounds of this) to jump in the driver seat of the wagon and start all over again. There are people who can pass any bench or stress test under the sun, game, record, encode and have weeks of uptime, but god help them if they try to go for 30 mins of Prime. At this point, Prime is not reliable anymore, at least in my eyes. People may use it and trust it as they wish, but it is not the perfect program OCers make it out to be, and it's almost useless on Piledriver for a large number of people in this thread; the one full of people who have the most experience with this chip and all the different ways to stress it.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I just wanted to express that prime is just one stress test amongst others, but it is *not faulty*. If it runs at stock and fails in oc, then please dont tell me that there is a general problem. If it fails @stock there might be issues with these specific stock settings. I think it is to easy to pronounce a software buggy under these circumstances.
> 
> *If you do not consider p95 as important, and If all your stuff works great so be it. This is perfectly ok. I respect that.*
Click to expand...

You've earned respect in this thread for that line alone, believe me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Only time i get a hardlock with prime is when i have alot less vcore than what is needed
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like im going to fork out and buy another 8350 and hope for a better slice of luck.
> 
> This CPU passed OCCT CPU test 1 hr but locked up instantly when I ran IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant understand this at all.
> 
> Even if I push 1.55v through the CPU it still locks up, so it seems my CPU just cannot go over 4800mhz stable, even though temps are perfectly fine.
> 
> Another CPU hopefully will show me where my issue is ......
Click to expand...

Before RMA/Return/etc, Batch number and VID please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Well that doesn't sound good. Unlike phenom 2's you shouldn't need to really bump cpu/nb volts. thats putting alot of unneccessary heat on the chip with little to no reward. also you hopefully don't need 1.45v to run at 4.5. Try cpu/nb @ 1.2 and cpu @ 1.4. Your temps should go down. Check out other postings in this thread, there are a lot of screenies of good settings on the last 5-10 pages alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been going by AMD's recommended voltages for the 8150 Shown in this slide, is the Vish that much different that these no longer apply? EDIT: It should be noted that the settings they demonstrated were on a crosshair
Click to expand...

Fits with what we've seen, more or less.

Some of us (Red, myself, you obviously







, and a few others) run over 1.5v, but we're also asking more out of our systems then that list is.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks,
> you think that could cause it not to boot, im trying to buy a second hand Seasonic S12 Energy 650watt, you guys think its good enough?
> on the other hand, could it be the bios?


It would definitely cause boot problems. The Seasonic is an acceptable brand but second hand is asking for trouble.


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It would definitely cause boot problems. The *Seasonic is an acceptable* brand but second hand is asking for trouble.


just acceptable? from what I know Seasonic makes some of the Corsairs and PC Power and Cooling lines of PSU (every modular Corsair PSU's are pretty much a rebranded seasonic PSU) and they are pretty much in the must buy manufacturers in terms of PSU's. I put Seasonic on top of Corsair and PC power and cooling since most of their PSU's are made by Seasonic, you can put Fractale there as well and Coolermaster.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been going by AMD's recommended voltages for the 8150 Shown in this slide, is the Vish that much different that these no longer apply? EDIT: It should be noted that the settings they demonstrated were on a crosshair


+ Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You've earned respect in this thread for that line alone, believe me.
> Before RMA/Return/etc, Batch number and VID please.
> Fits with what we've seen, more or less.
> Some of us (Red, myself, you obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and a few others) run over 1.5v, but we're also asking more out of our systems then that list is.


Thanks to both of you!
I've been waiting for some kind of documentation for the max CPU/NB Voltage.
Seeing this makes it easier to understand why my CHVZ opts to run over 1.42v when CPU/NB voltage is on auto. (Default settings).

To bad the Owners Spread Sheet doesn't show more of these settings.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It would definitely cause boot problems. The Seasonic is an acceptable brand but second hand is asking for trouble.


thanks









think i found the problem,
what i said before was wrong, its a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo,
prolly still has F1 bios on it, the fx8350 needs a F9 bios to work,
according to gigabyte site
bought a sempron 140 yesterday to flash bios with, not much choice,
i only hope the bios is the problem

and its not like this,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Is it a rev. 1 GB 990fxa-ud3? I had a rev. 1 ud5 that ate 2 cpus before I figured out that trying to start the machine up after clearing cmos was an instant cpu self destruct. Hopefully yours is the bios.
> Had the same symptoms, everything spins up for a couple seconds then off & repeat.
> Is there a shop nearby that can try putting in an older cpu to update the bios?
> Tried freezing my delidded the other night, any extreme coolers out there, do not use liquid ultra (probably not pro either) at -40 or colder, it just doesn't work. Didn't overclock on air anymore the next day either.


i do have rev. 1..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> just acceptable? from what I know Seasonic makes some of the Corsairs and PC Power and Cooling lines of PSU (every modular Corsair PSU's are pretty much a rebranded seasonic PSU) and they are pretty much in the must buy manufacturers in terms of PSU's. I put Seasonic on top of Corsair and PC power and cooling since most of their PSU's are made by Seasonic, you can put Fractale there as well and Coolermaster.


i have a XFX power supply, i think it has parts made by seasonic in it too,
never bought seasonic because i thought they where to expensive ..lol
looks like prizes are coming down a bit tho..


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i found the problem,
> what i said before was wrong, its a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo,
> prolly still has F1 bios on it, the fx8350 needs a F9 bios to work,
> according to gigabyte site
> bought a sempron 140 yesterday to flash bios with, not much choice,
> i only hope the bios is the problem
> and its not like this,
> i do have rev. 1..
> i have a XFX power supply, i think it has parts made by seasonic in it too,
> never bought seasonic because i thought they where to expensive ..lol
> looks like prizes are coming down a bit tho..


XFX is a perfectly good psu. Check out hardware secrets, gives a great review and break down of components. Have a core pro 550w myself.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

how is the raystorm rs240 compare to the rx version? and both of them compared to the h100?


----------



## shaxs

So I was able to pass OCCT at 4.5ghz stable. But anytime I tried to play Battlefield Bad Company 2 the game would freeze and not respond. Odd... what should i be checking to see why games are freezing? I can exit the game and kill the process, so the whole computer isnt locking up. Just the game.

I went into the bios and reset to defaults and the game worked fine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> So I was able to pass OCCT at 4.5ghz stable. But anytime I tried to play Battlefield Bad Company 2 the game would freeze and not respond. Odd... what should i be checking to see why games are freezing? I can exit the game and kill the process, so the whole computer isnt locking up. Just the game.


that seems like a low voltage.. almost there.. have you tested with Intel Burn Test?


----------



## shaxs

No not yet. I will try that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> No not yet. I will try that.


do that and I bet it will take about 2-3 ticks of + voltage


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> So I was able to pass OCCT at 4.5ghz stable. But anytime I tried to play Battlefield Bad Company 2 the game would freeze and not respond. Odd... what should i be checking to see why games are freezing? I can exit the game and kill the process, so the whole computer isnt locking up. Just the game.
> I went into the bios and reset to defaults and the game worked fine.


I dont know what it is with Bulldozer and Piledriver chips but they seem to not like one type of stress testing over another and it seems random. My 8150 was stable at 4.85 under Intel Burn Test. Would run it all day long with no problem. Fire up OCCT and it would crash within 2 minutes! So now Im down to 4.63 in order to pass IBT, OCCT and Prime95. Apparently youre in kinda the same boat. You can cruise thru OCCT with no problem but you crash with IBT.

This is actually where the fun starts. This is where you have to go in a try a different combination of all sorts of settings from HT Link, CPU/NB, FSB vs multiplier and all the different LLC settings. Itll take some work but again, this is the fun of overclocking. Wouldnt be any fun if you just pushed a button and WHAMO! youre at 5.0 stable.


----------



## Veedo

after 3 days of farking with this chip I kind of want the whamo button


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> after 3 days of farking with this chip I kind of want the whamo button


better that than sitting thinking you have a dud chip and realize your mobo it the cause


----------



## mongoled

there is a *whamo* button


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i have same issue when i set LLC to "extreme".....no more probs when set to "ultra" or lower....no idea why...same mobo


will give tht a go

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wonder if something isn't struggling to deliver the higher voltage on the extreme setting, or possible something gets hot?
> Mongoled: Have you tried bumping up your cpu/nb voltage? It seems to help mine when I approach 5 ghz - good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder, glad things turned out ok for you , the gd 65 seems to be disappointing a lot of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry you had troubles with it. I'm thinking about buying one just to try to figure out what the heck is up with it.


No visible heat problem here, wht voltage do u suggest ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> will give tht a go
> No visible heat problem here, wht voltage do u suggest ?


Here are the suggestions for the 8150 and crosshair combination straight from AMD, use at your own risk








http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
EDIT: page 19 is what you are looking for i believe


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here are the suggestions for the 8150 and crosshair combination straight from AMD, use at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> EDIT: page 19 is what you are looking for i believe


Yes, ive seen that before, problem being the default volts for my CPU / mobo combo are completely out of sync with the info found in that link, i.e. my default CPU/NB voltage is 1.125v or so.

The table shows CPU/NB Clock - Air Cooling 1.35 - 1.45V for 2500 - 2700MHz im not even pushing the CPU/NB

Hence the reason I asked what you would suggest I try.

Anyhow, at the moment I am not touching the CPU/NB voltage have left it at 1.25v, but am playing with the LLC's have set them both on medium and IBT did not lock up when I started it.

It has been running for abt 10 minutes now, have not used it before, so I set it to custom and loaded almost all the available memory, package temperature at this time is 38C alot lower than prime95 so far.

The CPU voltage is drooping loads though, its set to 1.525v in bios and is registering between 1.440v and 1.452v in HDMonitor.

Will see how far this gets before locking up................

Oops, just got a failure, but no lockup










Ive upped the CPU/NB voltage to 1.3v lets see how this goes ....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here are the suggestions for the 8150 and crosshair combination straight from AMD, use at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> EDIT: page 19 is what you are looking for i believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ive seen that before, problem being the default volts for my CPU / mobo combo are completely out of sync with the info found in that link, i.e. my default CPU/NB voltage is 1.125v or so.
> 
> The table shows CPU/NB Clock - Air Cooling 1.35 - 1.45V for 2500 - 2700MHz im not even pushing the CPU/NB
> 
> Hence the reason I asked what you would suggest I try.
> 
> Anyhow, at the moment I am not touching the CPU/NB voltage have left it at 1.25v, but am playing with the LLC's have set them both on medium and IBT did not lock up when I started it.
> 
> It has been running for abt 10 minutes now, have not used it before, so I set it to custom and loaded almost all the available memory, package temperature at this time is 38C alot lower than prime95 so far.
> 
> The CPU voltage is drooping loads though, its set to 1.525v in bios and is registering between 1.440v and 1.452v in HDMonitor.
> 
> Will see how far this gets before locking up................
Click to expand...

Those are OC numbers, not stock numbers.

Aaaand the Vdroop is because you set LLC to medium, which literally stands for "let the voltage drop".


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Those are OC numbers, not stock numbers.
> Aaaand the Vdroop is because you set LLC to medium, which literally stands for "let the voltage drop".


Yes I know all that info, lol

Still got a lock up after raising CPU/NB voltage.

I contacted Amazon and explained to them that the seal was broken on my box and they are sending a replacement.

I asked them if they could check that the product they would be sending me is un-opened.

Lets see how this goes ......

Put LLC both on high didnt touch voltages, no lock up so far ...

-- EDIT --

Well thats passed 10 runs of IBT, pushed speed to 4864mhz and running again ....


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i found the problem,
> what i said before was wrong, its a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo,
> prolly still has F1 bios on it, the fx8350 needs a F9 bios to work,
> according to gigabyte site
> bought a sempron 140 yesterday to flash bios with, not much choice,
> i only hope the bios is the problem
> and its not like this,
> i do have rev. 1..
> i have a XFX power supply, i think it has parts made by seasonic in it too,
> never bought seasonic because i thought they where to expensive ..lol
> looks like prizes are coming down a bit tho..


They are quite pricy, but when they go sale they are great, I got my X750 for 119bucks, the packaging is hands down the best out of the PSU's I have seen, not even corsair can compare to it, I guess that's the reason why Corsair can still sell their rebranded seasonic PSU at around same or a bit cheaper price than seasonic, is coz they slimmed down with the packaging and accessories, the x750 is modular and they gave you more than enough cables and extra cables. even at regular price at that time 169USD its worth it, but it is better when you get them for less =P


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I realise that the Prime 95 not working with Piledriver/Bulldozer has been gone through already but i wanted to pose a question of sorts.

Is it possible that faults are coming due to architecture ?

What i mean by this ^^ is the fact that PD/BD architecture differs so vastly from previous ~Phenom II design or indeed Intel designs. The way in which PD/BD prefetch's decodes, sorts , cache's is so new and unique in design that it ( for reasons beyond my technical mind ) can not work this program with 100% accuracy. Looking at how the PD/BD architecture works is such a departure from previous cpu design in almost every way, and i believe this may be at least part of the reason why these cpu's are having difficulties.

Ive used Prime95 for many years just like a lot of you, and we all know that this program will bring any cpu to it's knees. It will of course push any cpu beyond the limits off what would ordinarily be required of it in almost any daily basis, even in heavy workload environments. I still believe it is a great stressing program, but i also believe that given the way PD/BD is designed that it is not suited as much as for previous cpu designs.

Just my thoughts, i could of course be completely wrong.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I realise that the Prime 95 not working with Piledriver/Bulldozer has been gone through already but i wanted to pose a question of sorts.
> 
> Is it possible that faults are coming due to architecture ?
> 
> What i mean by this ^^ is the fact that PD/BD architecture differs so vastly from previous ~Phenom II design or indeed Intel designs. The way in which PD/BD prefetch's decodes, sorts , cache's is so new and unique in design that it ( for reasons beyond my technical mind ) can not work this program with 100% accuracy. Looking at how the PD/BD architecture works is such a departure from previous cpu design in almost every way, and i believe this may be at least part of the reason why these cpu's are having difficulties.
> 
> Ive used Prime95 for many years just like a lot of you, and we all know that this program will bring any cpu to it's knees. It will of course push any cpu beyond the limits off what would ordinarily be required of it in almost any daily basis, even in heavy workload environments. I still believe it is a great stressing program, but i also believe that given the way PD/BD is designed that it is not suited as much as for previous cpu designs.
> 
> Just my thoughts, i could of course be completely wrong.


That was one of the arguments for Prime's potential bugginess, yes.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I realise that the Prime 95 not working with Piledriver/Bulldozer has been gone through already but i wanted to pose a question of sorts.
> Is it possible that faults are coming due to architecture ?
> What i mean by this ^^ is the fact that PD/BD architecture differs so vastly from previous ~Phenom II design or indeed Intel designs. The way in which PD/BD prefetch's decodes, sorts , cache's is so new and unique in design that it ( for reasons beyond my technical mind ) can not work this program with 100% accuracy. Looking at how the PD/BD architecture works is such a departure from previous cpu design in almost every way, and i believe this may be at least part of the reason why these cpu's are having difficulties.
> Ive used Prime95 for many years just like a lot of you, and we all know that this program will bring any cpu to it's knees. It will of course push any cpu beyond the limits off what would ordinarily be required of it in almost any daily basis, even in heavy workload environments. I still believe it is a great stressing program, but i also believe that given the way PD/BD is designed that it is not suited as much as for previous cpu designs.
> Just my thoughts, i could of course be completely wrong.


Have you looked at the Thread in my Signature? Within the Pildriver CPU, there are actually certain cores that are able to run Prime Stable, and yet certain cores throw rounding/hardware failure errors. (Not just Prime, but IBT, OCCT etc)

Hard to say if it's all because of the Silicon, and whether or not some components built upon it, can handle the frequencies. I'd say it's whatever part of the CPU links it to RAM (IMC/NB) because running Small FTT in Prime (Little to no Ram used) plays much better with Piledriver.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> will give tht a go
> No visible heat problem here, wht voltage do u suggest ?


I hesitate to throw a value out there, because I'm not familiar with your board or want no responsibility for any problem you have in trying it.








I guess I should put it like this, I have seen gains in stability up to 1.3125 volts cp/nb beyond that, it doesn't seem to help anything.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

You have done some good work there, very interesting. I did notice myself that with prime it would also always fail on certain cores regardless of settings, i didn't take note of which but i believe it was the same cores each time. The same used to occur with my 8120 as well.

I personally think it has something to do with cache hit/miss and they way the data is fetched/decoded and sent through the pipelines, and that in some way prime simply cannot flush the data through quick enough ( so to speak ) and as such only some of the data gets processed correctly ( the cores that succeed ). Due to the nature of the architecture and the way some of it's resources are shared i believe this is why it is unable to comply with prime, PD simply can't divide the tasks between cores equally due to sharing.

Of course what i think is purely speculation and only some of my own thoughts, im not qualified enough to know exactly what is or is not going on. Im no expert in the inner workings of cpu's so i am only guessing by what i know of them.

But keep up the good efforts ComputerRestore


----------



## cssorkinman

I think you both are on to something. It's just to coincidental that people have problems at about the same clockspeed ( above 4.7ghz) regardless of hardware used other than the Vishera chip.
Upping my cpu/nb v helped to some degree, but it's still very difficult to get prime to run above 4.7. I've all but dismissed it for testing above that speed.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Oh one quick question guys, now my cpu is stable @4.5Ghz can i turn on the power saving features ( C1E or C6 etc ) so im not using too much power all the time ? Is it safe or will it upset the Overclock ?

TIA


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Oh one quick question guys, now my cpu is stable @4.5Ghz can i turn on the power saving features ( C1E or C6 etc ) so im not using too much power all the time ? Is it safe or will it upset the Overclock ?
> TIA


Its ok to turn on lol i use it too


----------



## Sazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Oh one quick question guys, now my cpu is stable @4.5Ghz can i turn on the power saving features ( C1E or C6 etc ) so im not using too much power all the time ? Is it safe or will it upset the Overclock ?
> TIA


Yes, it is just suggested to turn them off coz at times they affect stability (specially CnQ) but for daily usage I turn on all of them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazz*
> 
> Yes, it is just suggested to turn them off coz at times they affect stability (specially CnQ) but for daily usage I turn on all of them.


to add having them off helps with isolating issues when oc'in once its stable you can turn them on.. more or less to make things easier instead of racking your head hitting a wall then relizing o hey its not stable and power saving features adding to it..


----------



## PaddieMayne

Im still pushing, heres my latest stable, oh and my temps are high as i had them all set on silent (my fans that is) and forgot to change them, ooops.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Im still pushing, heres my latest stable, oh and my temps are high as i had them all set on silent (my fans that is) and forgot to change them, ooops.


Hmmm...54 Celsius on IBT @ 4.7Ghz... I wouldn't kick that out of bed for eating crackers. Very nice for a silent Rig


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Im still pushing, heres my latest stable, oh and my temps are high as i had them all set on silent (my fans that is) and forgot to change them, ooops.


Thats about the same volts I have for 4.77 however i can't tell if its 100% stable as temps sky rocket.. I bought a raystorm RS240 so soon I should be able to push higher


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well i turned C1E and C6 on but left Cool n Quiet off, the cpu does not ramp down at all it just stays at 4.51ghz.

CPUZ just reports that the cpu is the same as if id done no change at all, surely this isn't normal ? Or is it because im using manual OC in BIOS ?


----------



## Veedo

so far the best I can do prime95 stable is at 4500mhz. I may be able to drop my vcore a bit I am not sure yet. cpu/nb voltage doesn't seem to have any effect on overclocking for me so far. any higher than 4500 and at least 1 core will fail within an hour. 13 hours of prime blend 12.5gb of memory usage. will post a pic later


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well i turned C1E and C6 on but left Cool n Quiet off, the cpu does not ramp down at all it just stays at 4.51ghz.
> CPUZ just reports that the cpu is the same as if id done no change at all, surely this isn't normal ? Or is it because im using manual OC in BIOS ?


I think its cool n quiet that downclocks the cpu lol. i could be wrong but try it out


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hmmm...54 Celsius on IBT @ 4.7Ghz... I wouldn't kick that out of bed for eating crackers. Very nice for a silent Rig


I think its safe to say that my temps will never reach that in real world use, im still hunting a stable 4.8ghz, but it eludes me, i get about 8 passes on IBT and my PC locks up this is with CPU at 1.48volts and CPU/NB at 1.31v.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I think its safe to say that my temps will never reach that in real world use, im still hunting a stable 4.8ghz, but it eludes me, i get about 8 passes on IBT and my PC locks up this is with CPU at 1.48volts and CPU/NB at 1.31v.


with what kind of LLC settings? extreme?

....if yes,it seem that LLC on ultra or lower = no more probs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wonder if something isn't struggling to deliver the higher voltage on the extreme setting, or possible something gets hot?
> .....


yeah...i still searching why? but i must admitt that i can deal with ultra LLC as it gives the more stable result here

i remember i saw somewhere that extreme settings was for extreme cooling ....and WC isnt that extreme.....perhaps this extreme setting was build to work under very cold temperatures only to reach stability....just an idea i had while reading someone in this thread telling he have reach stability by opening his windows....i dont remember who it was though


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> with what kind of LLC settings? extreme?
> ....if yes,it seem that LLC on ultra or lower = no more probs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...i still searching why? but i must admitt that i can deal with ultra LLC as it gives the more stable result here
> i remember i saw somewhere that extreme settings was for extreme cooling ....and WC isnt that extreme.....perhaps this extreme setting was build to work under very cold temperatures only to reach stability....just an idea i had while reading someone in this thread telling he have reach stability by opening his windows....i dont remember who it was though


Yeah im using Ultra.


----------



## EkseF

Need to post something so I can easyly find this thread in my profile page.

I got 4.7 stable and temps didn't go above 54'c in over a hour of prime95 run once I pushed further at 5Ghz and 4.8Ghz with 300FSB the core temps got to 70'c and shutdown. What are the max temps for these chips?

is it 62?

5G seems stable for games but noting that would use 100% of all 8 threads, that will overheat and crash fast. strange how IT stayed steady 54 when it was 250 fsb and set at 4.7Ghz


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I think its safe to say that my temps will never reach that in real world use, im still hunting a stable 4.8ghz, but it eludes me, i get about 8 passes on IBT and my PC locks up this is with CPU at 1.48volts and CPU/NB at 1.31v.


Try looking for a CPU overcurrent protection. I had that same issue at almost the same voltage with my CHVF. I set it to 140% and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## os2wiz

I do not consider Corsair psu to be top of the line. They are good. I have a Kingwin Lazer psu. It has far higher positive user ratings than Seasonic or Corsair. I checked that out before my buying decision. Now acceptable for me is more stringent than excellent for others.


----------



## Darius Silver

Well, trying to give my CPU the run through. Failed OCCT Linpack /w AVX after 30 minutes. CPU @ 200x23 with 1.45v. Memory is default speed except 1T. Is this looking like a poor clocker? And any advice, more volts?

Also, CnQ, APM, HPC? and pretty much every energy saving feature I can find is disabled.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Need to post something so I can easyly find this thread in my profile page.
> I got 4.7 stable and temps didn't go above 54'c in over a hour of prime95 run once I pushed further at 5Ghz and 4.8Ghz with 300FSB the core temps got to 70'c and shutdown. What are the max temps for these chips?
> is it 62?
> 5G seems stable for games but noting that would use 100% of all 8 threads, that will overheat and crash fast. strange how IT stayed steady 54 when it was 250 fsb and set at 4.7Ghz


correct me if im wrong but if you just raised the FSB and didn't downclock the cpu/nb it would drastically raise your core temps between 250 and 300

and what cooling are you using?

and yes core temp 62c socket 70c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Well, trying to give my CPU the run through. Failed OCCT Linpack /w AVX after 30 minutes. CPU @ 200x23 with 1.45v. Memory is default speed except 1T. Is this looking like a poor clocker? And any advice, more volts?
> Also, CnQ, APM, HPC? and pretty much every energy saving feature I can find is disabled.


Is that Voltage under load or set?

I see that its an 8320 may need a bit more vCore


----------



## Darius Silver

Voltage under load. LLC set to Ultra High (one step from max) and the volts seem pretty steady.

*Edit* Anyone know what the CPU Power Thermal Control setting is for? (starts at 130, goes to 151).


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Im still pushing, heres my latest stable, oh and my temps are high as i had them all set on silent (my fans that is) and forgot to change them, ooops.


I think that is quite close to what you see for voltages when you hit the 4.7 - 4.8 GHV voltage wall. At 4.64 GHYZ I run 1.43 volts core voltage with an H100. It jumped over 1.52 at 4.8 GHZ. My temps were too high for comfort for me at 4.8 GHZ about 65 celcius under full load. on IBT at high. Of course my cpu is either a dud or close to a dud. Though I have seen a whole lot of other people choosing my 4.66 GHZ area o.c. rather than burning 1.52 core volts 24/7. So there may be a more low end chips out there than we care to believe. Is somebody cataloging what are the batches that are par excellence? I sure would like to see the data on those great batches as it stands now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Voltage under load. LLC set to Ultra High (one step from max) and the volts seem pretty steady.


Try upping the vCore just a notch or too.. seems like you are almost there according to this you are right around the target area http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I think that is quite close to what you see for voltages when you hit the 4.7 - 4.8 GHV voltage wall. At 4.64 GHYZ I run 1.43 volts core voltage with an H100. It jumped over 1.52 at 4.8 GHZ. My temps were too high for comfort for me at 4.8 GHZ about 65 celcius under full load. on IBT at high. Of course my cpu is either a dud or close to a dud. Though I have seen a whole lot of other people choosing my 4.66 GHZ area o.c. rather than burning 1.52 core volts 24/7. So there may be a more low end chips out there than we care to believe. Is somebody cataloging what are the batches that are par excellence? I sure would like to see the data on those great batches as it stands now.


yes here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> I think its safe to say that my temps will never reach that in real world use, im still hunting a stable 4.8ghz, but it eludes me, i get about 8 passes on IBT and my PC locks up this is with CPU at 1.48volts and CPU/NB at 1.31v.


I notice now you are on a custom loop. You got a bastard of a chip there a super dud. Mine is close behind though.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Try upping the vCore just a notch or too.. seems like you are almost there according to this you are right around the target area http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


Thank you, will do after my current stress test is done. Set some slightly more aggressive digi+ settings to see what will happen.

*edit* Curious, if running OCCT and cpu usage drops to 20% and back up to 100% (no errors were produced, and this only happend twice now in 20 minutes) is that just the program? Frequency stayed the same, and my Core temps haven't gone above 47C and socket high is 65C.

Also, sorry for these frequent questions. This is a lot different then OC'ing my old C2D XD (Not to mention been awhile since I even tweaked it)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Thank you, will do after my current stress test is done. Set some slightly more aggressive digi+ settings to see what will happen.


that helps too, dont forget that if you have the cooling upping the phase frequencies help

do you have C6 state disabled aswell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> *Edit* Anyone know what the CPU Power Thermal Control setting is for? (starts at 130, goes to 151).


i believe that is a feature set so that you don't overheat your computer.. im not too sure on which way the values go but assuming and don't quote me but I think that is to allow higher temps anyone wanna chime in?


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that helps too, dont forget that if you have the cooling upping the phase frequencies help
> do you have C6 state disabled aswell?


I'm pretty sure yup, and I passed the 30 minute mark *knock on wood*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i believe that is a feature set so that you don't overheat your computer.. im not too sure on which way the values go but assuming and don't quote me but I think that is to allow higher temps anyone wanna chime in?


I set it to 151 anyways, temps holding steady at 48-49 Core and 66 Socket. I am loving this H100i









*edit again* Any recommended time for OCCT linpack with AVX for general Stability?

*Edit* Darn, an error at 45 minutes. Time for more volts >_>


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> I'm pretty sure yup, and I passed the 30 minute mark *knock on wood*
> I set it to 151 anyways, temps holding steady at 48-49 Core and 66 Socket. I am loving this H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit again* Any recommended time for OCCT linpack with AVX for general Stability?
> *Edit* Darn, an error at 45 minutes. Time for more volts >_>


I would say 1-2 hr OCCT and IBT High 20 passes its all a matter how how you want to prove to yourself after that

Try IBT before you add more volts it will be better inclination normally+

I was correct about the CPU thermal Control


----------



## cyberloner

just a comment about prime95... you guys may try version 27.9 here
27.7 looks like having some issue with vishera... just maybe...
ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberloner*
> 
> just a comment about prime95... you guys may try version 27.9 here
> 27.7 looks like having some issue with vishera... just maybe...
> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/


someone stated something about 27.9 about 10 pages back. I haven't but im also waiting on better cooling.. anyone wanna be the guinea pig for that?


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> correct me if im wrong but if you just raised the FSB and didn't downclock the cpu/nb it would drastically raise your core temps between 250 and 300
> and what cooling are you using?
> and yes core temp 62c socket 70c


I have them set on 2000. It seems the 50fsb increase was too much or I missed something. 250x20 works fine but it seems this mainboard (beta bios, not supported cpu) can't handle the powerdrain when all 8 cores are under 100% load the volts drop to 1v and back up the multiplier starts to drop to 17 and back to 20. Or then my psu is worn out. Not sure.

edit: cooling, silver arrow, 2 fans on the arrow, 1x2000rpm 120mm intake fan on side panel, 1x2000 120 exit fan. case has 2 x 200 mm (or something) fans in the bottom for in take also, its a raven rv01.


----------



## sdlvx

Wow, I missed 4 days here of lurking and I ended up like 40 pages behind. You guys have been busy as ****. And I thought this thread was dying down.

I managed to get this thing to stay lower 50s with 1.6v vcore. I am very happy and I might put some more vcore through this as a sacrificial lamb to see if it can handle it. I do notice at 1.6v the chip makes a kind of whining noise with IBT. It sounds like a higher pitched grumble my older 90nm Opteron makes (god I love that sound, I got to listen to it the last few days).

Has anyone had issues with raising bus clock too high and having the boot loader fail to start? I tried 310mhz bus and it POSTed fine, but when I got to the boot loader (I have GRUB installed), I just sat at a blinking cursor. If it completely froze, I would have expected gabrage on the screen or the cursor to stop blinking. It seems like it doesn't respond to any input however, including alt+control+delete.

I'm gonna get this ok but not cherry chip to run with the cherries somehow. Hurray for 50f ambient temps!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> I have them set on 2000. It seems the 50fsb increase was too much or I missed something. 250x20 works fine but it seems this mainboard (beta bios, not supported cpu) can't handle the powerdrain when all 8 cores are under 100% load the volts drop to 1v and back up the multiplier starts to drop to 17 and back to 20. Or then my psu is worn out. Not sure.
> edit: cooling, silver arrow, 2 fans on the arrow, 1x2000rpm 120mm intake fan on side panel, 1x2000 120 exit fan. case has 2 x 200 mm (or something) fans in the bottom for in take also, its a raven rv01.


sounds more like thermal throttling to me or bios but I know that my cooler isn't the best but its not the worst.. and I run into thermal issues past 4.6 so I wouldn't expect to hit 5.0 on air..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Wow, I missed 4 days here of lurking and I ended up like 40 pages behind. You guys have been busy as ****. And I thought this thread was dying down.
> 
> I managed to get this thing to stay lower 50s with 1.6v vcore. I am very happy and I might put some more vcore through this as a sacrificial lamb to see if it can handle it. I do notice at 1.6v the chip makes a kind of whining noise with IBT. It sounds like a higher pitched grumble my older 90nm Opteron makes (god I love that sound, I got to listen to it the last few days).
> 
> Has anyone had issues with raising bus clock too high and having the boot loader fail to start? I tried 310mhz bus and it POSTed fine, but when I got to the boot loader (I have GRUB installed), I just sat at a blinking cursor. If it completely froze, I would have expected gabrage on the screen or the cursor to stop blinking. It seems like it doesn't respond to any input however, including alt+control+delete.
> 
> I'm gonna get this ok but not cherry chip to run with the cherries somehow. Hurray for 50f ambient temps!


*looks at temps*

*looks at volts*

*looks at cooling*

Well, I'm looking at a Raystorm RX360 kit which has an even bigger rad, so you just made me feel good. Maybe even get 5.2Ghz, which I can bench on at 1.6v.


----------



## chimaira1069

I have AMD FX 8350 with an ASrock EXTREME3 970 AM3+ board, and it drops the multiplier down to 7x as well...does it at stock settings too. Same thing this guy is saying...only program that does it is prime95. But I get zero errors. And slashes through games flawlessly, without dipping multiplier or voltage. Only happens in prime95. I get errors on cores when I don't have enough voltage....added voltage and 0 errors on prime95 for 120 minutes @ 4.4ghz 1.475V with all power saving options disabled. Max package temp 44C Max CPUTIN- 63C. Temps are not an issue. Any tips anyone?!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Wow, I missed 4 days here of lurking and I ended up like 40 pages behind. You guys have been busy as ****. And I thought this thread was dying down.
> I managed to get this thing to stay lower 50s with 1.6v vcore. I am very happy and I might put some more vcore through this as a sacrificial lamb to see if it can handle it. I do notice at 1.6v the chip makes a kind of whining noise with IBT. It sounds like a higher pitched grumble my older 90nm Opteron makes (god I love that sound, I got to listen to it the last few days).
> Has anyone had issues with raising bus clock too high and having the boot loader fail to start? I tried 310mhz bus and it POSTed fine, but when I got to the boot loader (I have GRUB installed), I just sat at a blinking cursor. If it completely froze, I would have expected gabrage on the screen or the cursor to stop blinking. It seems like it doesn't respond to any input however, including alt+control+delete.
> I'm gonna get this ok but not cherry chip to run with the cherries somehow. Hurray for 50f ambient temps!


My Board wasn't happy at all with 300 or greater FSB. (290 was about the stability peak) Sometimes it would boot and run fine at 300, sometimes not. Tried at 304 and same thing. Over 300 took a lot of voltage too just to boot (I lowered the CPU Multi way down to run at 4.2Ghz) Took 1.4v to boot

My happy setting so far is 244 FSB. But if I get a new Chip from AMD I'll have to start over.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sounds more like thermal throttling to me or bios but I know that my cooler isn't the best but its not the worst.. and I run into thermal issues past 4.6 so I wouldn't expect to hit 5.0 on air..


I've been gaming for 2 hours on 5Ghz with 250fsb, On air only. The problem happens when I put on Prime 95 8 threads the cpu drains a hell amount of power looking at ROG connect on a laptop, and the voltage starts to drop (its like reverse spikes that last only ms) and different cores drop down to 17x multi.

It starts happening instantly, there is no time for it to even overheat, 30'c and It starts as long as all the cores are 100% and the powerdrain is maximum.

Doesn't happen with lower clocks, or then I haven't paid enought attention.

edit: seems like I got rid of the problem but Definitely can't run 5Ghz and max out all cores it heats too much on air, gaming is fine it seems, i'll dial it down a bit.

APM


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> I've been gaming for 2 hours on 5Ghz with 250fsb, On air only. The problem happens when I put on Prime 95 8 threads the cpu drains a hell amount of power looking at ROG connect on a laptop, and the voltage starts to drop (its like reverse spikes that last only ms) and different cores drop down to 17x multi.
> It starts happening instantly, there is no time for it to even overheat, 30'c and It starts as long as all the cores are 100% and the powerdrain is maximum.
> Doesn't happen with lower clocks, or then I haven't paid enought attention.


oi.... before I begin im just trying help troubleshoot this.. still seems like a thermal issue.. not saying you are running too hot but your hardware thinks so.

do you have the Hardware Thermal control (HTC) turned off? make sure all pStates are off.. and what about CPU thermal control? In the DIGI options set the CPU thermal control to 145c and CPU current capability higher

im thinking that it maybe the heat from the VRM's and the settings in the DIGI power that are starting to throttle you.. I would play around with them if you have would you mind posting your current settings?


----------



## Darius Silver

Getting dips like this infrequently. Not sigh of instability is it? I am surfing the web at the same time so I'm hoping its that or a software thing. (Sorry for all these asinine questions)


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> oi.... before I begin im just trying help troubleshoot this.. still seems like a thermal issue.. not saying you are running too hot but your hardware thinks so.
> do you have the Hardware Thermal control (HTC) turned off? make sure all pStates are off.. and what about CPU thermal control? In the DIGI options set the CPU thermal control to 145c and CPU current capability higher
> im thinking that it maybe the heat from the VRM's and the settings in the DIGI power that are starting to throttle you.. I would play around with them if you have would you mind posting your current settings?


btw did you notice my edit on my last message?

I don't think my board has those settings its a 890fx Crosshair IV formula. I have to go check in a minute.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2619466 (shows vcore 1.5 because its under stress prime 95)

current settings. 250x19, ht 2000, nb 2000, ram 2000, cpu vcore is set to 1.45 with LLC 100% OCP enabled. Cpu VDDA 2.8. I'm at 50'c with all cores 100% under prime 95 right now.
everything but secure virual machine mode? is disabled. Turbocore disabled.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Wow, I missed 4 days here of lurking and I ended up like 40 pages behind. You guys have been busy as ****. And I thought this thread was dying down.
> 
> I managed to get this thing to stay lower 50s with 1.6v vcore. I am very happy and I might put some more vcore through this as a sacrificial lamb to see if it can handle it. I do notice at 1.6v the chip makes a kind of whining noise with IBT. It sounds like a higher pitched grumble my older 90nm Opteron makes (god I love that sound, I got to listen to it the last few days).
> 
> Has anyone had issues with raising bus clock too high and having the boot loader fail to start? I tried 310mhz bus and it POSTed fine, but when I got to the boot loader (I have GRUB installed), I just sat at a blinking cursor. If it completely froze, I would have expected gabrage on the screen or the cursor to stop blinking. It seems like it doesn't respond to any input however, including alt+control+delete.
> 
> I'm gonna get this ok but not cherry chip to run with the cherries somehow. Hurray for 50f ambient temps!
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at temps*
> 
> *looks at volts*
> 
> *looks at cooling*
> 
> Well, I'm looking at a Raystorm RX360 kit which has an even bigger rad, so you just made me feel good. Maybe even get 5.2Ghz, which I can bench on at 1.6v.
Click to expand...

Man....ye get taken down for a day or two with the Norovirus and miss 50 pages









@ Kyad, hey....5.2GHz is mine! ...stay away from it


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Wow, I missed 4 days here of lurking and I ended up like 40 pages behind. You guys have been busy as ****. And I thought this thread was dying down.
> 
> I managed to get this thing to stay lower 50s with 1.6v vcore. I am very happy and I might put some more vcore through this as a sacrificial lamb to see if it can handle it. I do notice at 1.6v the chip makes a kind of whining noise with IBT. It sounds like a higher pitched grumble my older 90nm Opteron makes (god I love that sound, I got to listen to it the last few days).
> 
> Has anyone had issues with raising bus clock too high and having the boot loader fail to start? I tried 310mhz bus and it POSTed fine, but when I got to the boot loader (I have GRUB installed), I just sat at a blinking cursor. If it completely froze, I would have expected gabrage on the screen or the cursor to stop blinking. It seems like it doesn't respond to any input however, including alt+control+delete.
> 
> I'm gonna get this ok but not cherry chip to run with the cherries somehow. Hurray for 50f ambient temps!
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at temps*
> 
> *looks at volts*
> 
> *looks at cooling*
> 
> Well, I'm looking at a Raystorm RX360 kit which has an even bigger rad, so you just made me feel good. Maybe even get 5.2Ghz, which I can bench on at 1.6v.
Click to expand...

Man....ye get taken down for a day or two with the Norovirus and miss 50 pages









@ Kyad, hey....5.2GHz is mine! ...stay away from it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Wow, I missed 4 days here of lurking and I ended up like 40 pages behind. You guys have been busy as ****. And I thought this thread was dying down.
> 
> I managed to get this thing to stay lower 50s with 1.6v vcore. I am very happy and I might put some more vcore through this as a sacrificial lamb to see if it can handle it. I do notice at 1.6v the chip makes a kind of whining noise with IBT. It sounds like a higher pitched grumble my older 90nm Opteron makes (god I love that sound, I got to listen to it the last few days).
> 
> Has anyone had issues with raising bus clock too high and having the boot loader fail to start? I tried 310mhz bus and it POSTed fine, but when I got to the boot loader (I have GRUB installed), I just sat at a blinking cursor. If it completely froze, I would have expected gabrage on the screen or the cursor to stop blinking. It seems like it doesn't respond to any input however, including alt+control+delete.
> 
> I'm gonna get this ok but not cherry chip to run with the cherries somehow. Hurray for 50f ambient temps!
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at temps*
> 
> *looks at volts*
> 
> *looks at cooling*
> 
> Well, I'm looking at a Raystorm RX360 kit which has an even bigger rad, so you just made me feel good. Maybe even get 5.2Ghz, which I can bench on at 1.6v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man....ye get taken down for a day or two with the Norovirus and miss 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kyad, hey....5.2GHz is mine! ...stay away from it
Click to expand...

You're going to have to learn to share.







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5066515

Besides, I have an 8320, and you have 5.3Ghz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Getting dips like this infrequently. Not sigh of instability is it? I am surfing the web at the same time so I'm hoping its that or a software thing. (Sorry for all these asinine questions)


Not to sure on the answer but no don't think its a fail.. I think its just cause you were on the web and it deadlocked a process
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> btw did you notice my edit on my last message?
> I don't think my board has those settings its a 890fx Crosshair IV formula. I have to go check in a minute.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2619466 (shows vcore 1.5 because its under stress prime 95)
> current settings. 250x19, ht 2000, nb 2000, ram 2000, cpu vcore is set to 1.45 with LLC 100% OCP enabled. Cpu VDDA 2.8. I'm at 50'c with all cores 100% under prime 95 right now.
> everything but secure virual machine mode? is disabled. Turbocore disabled.


no I did not see that edit.. thats a bigger OI


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not to sure on the answer but no don't think its a fail.. I think its just cause you were on the web and it deadlocked a process
> no I did not see that edit.. thats a bigger OI


Sorry, I clearly didn't solve the problem, its still happening after a few reboots. I'm going to start over this whole thing and stop spamming this thread, reseting bios to defaults and see what I get after I install windows 8 and then start over on the overclocking.


----------



## madbrain

shaxs,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> So I gave up on the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 . It wouldn't run the FX-8350 at stock without locking up all the time.


Very strange. I have the same combo and it is fine at stock. And OC's up to 4.6 Ghz stable.
What revision was that board ? Were you using the latest BIOS ?
Quote:


> CPU Bus Freq: 205
> CPU Voltage: 1.45625
> CP/NB Voltage: 1.31875
> Total Speed: 4525 mhz
> I have the ram (1600 rated) down clocked to the 6.66x multiplier running at 1365).
> Temps stay around 55 for the most part but I have seen them spike quickly and come back down quickly as high as 65. I dont understand why it is getting soo hot. Any recommendations on my setup and why it is getting soo hot?


Lower CPU voltage to get better temps. You probably do not need 1.45V for 4525 MHz. . Try around 1.41V. I have a stable overclock at 4600 with 1.41 on my GA-990FXA-UD3.

I don't think your CPU/NB needs to be that high either given you are underclocking the RAM.
Quote:


> Also, I would love to get to 4.8ghz stable. Is it possible on this setup? If so, what should I be changing?
> EDIT: About 25 minutes into prime testing the temperatures look to be at around 61 on average.


Can't help you there, never got stable past 4.6 GHz here unfortunately...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Man....ye get taken down for a day or two with the Norovirus and miss 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kyad, hey....5.2GHz is mine! ...stay away from it


Norton will fix that right up







'
Dib's on 5.4


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're going to have to learn to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5066515
> Besides, I have an 8320, and you have 5.3Ghz.


How much voltage?

And I think that going past 1.6v will be perfectly fine. The battery on my Opteron 165 rig is dead so every time I use it I have to overclock from scratch. I was poking around forums like XS and the amount of people saying, "AMD says 1.55v max but I've been close to 1.7v for a few years and nothing is wrong yet with my opty." makes me feel like 1.55v is some magic number AMD and Intel make up that's way below a safe zone in order to stop ridiculous RMAs.

I guess I'll know soon or a later. I needed multi-core performance and I went with FX 8350 over 3930k just so I could toast a chip and not die inside.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

does anyone have a Raystorm RS240?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> How much voltage?
> And I think that going past 1.6v will be perfectly fine. The battery on my Opteron 165 rig is dead so every time I use it I have to overclock from scratch. I was poking around forums like XS and the amount of people saying, "AMD says 1.55v max but I've been close to 1.7v for a few years and nothing is wrong yet with my opty." makes me feel like 1.55v is some magic number AMD and Intel make up that's way below a safe zone in order to stop ridiculous RMAs.
> I guess I'll know soon or a later. I needed multi-core performance and I went with FX 8350 over 3930k just so I could toast a chip and not die inside.


I want to agree with you.. as long as you can keep it cool there shouldn't be an issue with 1.6-1.65 but then again i like living on the edge but have never had a chiip degrade on me... then again i tend you upgrade a lot

EDIT: now who is going to be first to hit 6Ghz on water


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Wow, I missed 4 days here of lurking and I ended up like 40 pages behind. You guys have been busy as ****. And I thought this thread was dying down.
> 
> I managed to get this thing to stay lower 50s with 1.6v vcore. I am very happy and I might put some more vcore through this as a sacrificial lamb to see if it can handle it. I do notice at 1.6v the chip makes a kind of whining noise with IBT. It sounds like a higher pitched grumble my older 90nm Opteron makes (god I love that sound, I got to listen to it the last few days).
> 
> Has anyone had issues with raising bus clock too high and having the boot loader fail to start? I tried 310mhz bus and it POSTed fine, but when I got to the boot loader (I have GRUB installed), I just sat at a blinking cursor. If it completely froze, I would have expected gabrage on the screen or the cursor to stop blinking. It seems like it doesn't respond to any input however, including alt+control+delete.
> 
> I'm gonna get this ok but not cherry chip to run with the cherries somehow. Hurray for 50f ambient temps!
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at temps*
> 
> *looks at volts*
> 
> *looks at cooling*
> 
> Well, I'm looking at a Raystorm RX360 kit which has an even bigger rad, so you just made me feel good. Maybe even get 5.2Ghz, which I can bench on at 1.6v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man....ye get taken down for a day or two with the Norovirus and miss 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kyad, hey....5.2GHz is mine! ...stay away from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're going to have to learn to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5066515
> 
> Besides, I have an 8320, and you have 5.3Ghz.
Click to expand...

Nice score CK














what temps are you running at 5.2/1.6?
What is your max budget fpr WC'ing? I have a recommendation for you if you want to hear it.
Quote:


> Norton will fix that right up '
> Dib's on 5.4


I wish. The damn thing boomerangs on you.








Quote:


> EDIT: now who is going to be first to hit 6Ghz on water


...nah..can't be done...There...I just guaranteed that someone will do it









If I might , a brief aside...


I Got this card to rebuild a system for a neighbor kid . now I am looking to get four more for myself. These are without a doubt, the best 7970's I have worked with . Every other one that I have heard of has been as well currently @ 1230MHz and climbing. so far It scores over 10K (3DMark11) by itself so I will see how it plays with the other three cards in QCF. Anyways if you are looking for a screamer of a 7970, this is it.
....end of brief aside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by sdlvx
> 
> How much voltage?
> And I think that going past 1.6v will be perfectly fine. The battery on my Opteron 165 rig is dead so every time I use it I have to overclock from scratch. I was poking around forums like XS and the amount of people saying, "AMD says 1.55v max but I've been close to 1.7v for a few years and nothing is wrong yet with my opty." makes me feel like 1.55v is some magic number AMD and Intel make up that's way below a safe zone in order to stop ridiculous RMAs.
> I guess I'll know soon or a later. I needed multi-core performance and I went with FX 8350 over 3930k just so I could toast a chip and not die inside.


The 1.55 max core voltage started originally with AMD overclocking wiz Sami Mäkinen with the Phenom's and has curiously carried over to the Bulldozers and Vishera's. I can only guess that the SOI/HKMG and immersion lithography processes used are similar enough from the K-10-K15 that the same upper limit is stated. It has been remarked by AMD that the max thermal has a huge buffer built in and I would guess that it's similar pertaining to the voltage limits and recommendations. It will be interesting to see if the core voltage limits change with the introduction of Resonant mesh in Steamroller.
...not a huge help, but a bit of history.


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do that and I bet it will take about 2-3 ticks of + voltage


Okay here are my details:

CPU Frequency: 205
Multiplier: 22
Total Speed = 4525mhz
CPU VID: 1.46875
CPU/NB: stock at 1.2

Passed Intel Burn Test on stress level very high on 5 passes. CPU temps raised to 67 degrees the whole time. I assume this is "okay" since no program is going to tax my computer like Intel Burn Test does right?

I think I am going to keep stepping up a little and try to get to 4.7ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Man....ye get taken down for a day or two with the Norovirus and miss 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kyad, hey....5.2GHz is mine! ...stay away from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to learn to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5066515
> 
> Besides, I have an 8320, and you have 5.3Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice score CK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what temps are you running at 5.2/1.6?
> What is your max budget fpr WC'ing? I have a recommendation for you if you want to hear it.
Click to expand...

I have no idea. Mid 70's? I was kinda outside at the time, and was more interested in getting anything at all benchable. Any time I've been worried about throwing voltage or speed at this CPU it's just given me a funny look like "it's _only_ 1.55v ya know, you can afford to go higher..."

Sadly, temps are too high. If I forget to set the fans on my H100 to full blast when I'm doing something stressful, I crash due to heat going just high enough to lead to instability. Hence the RX360.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Man....ye get taken down for a day or two with the Norovirus and miss 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Kyad, hey....5.2GHz is mine! ...stay away from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norton will fix that right up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Dib's on 5.4
Click to expand...

Don't be so sure, I was able to boot 5.4 out in the cold.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're going to have to learn to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5066515
> Besides, I have an 8320, and you have 5.3Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much voltage?
Click to expand...

1.6v on the dot.


----------



## shaxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> shaxs,
> Very strange. I have the same combo and it is fine at stock. And OC's up to 4.6 Ghz stable.
> What revision was that board ? Were you using the latest BIOS ?
> Lower CPU voltage to get better temps. You probably do not need 1.45V for 4525 MHz. . Try around 1.41V. I have a stable overclock at 4600 with 1.41 on my GA-990FXA-UD3.
> I don't think your CPU/NB needs to be that high either given you are underclocking the RAM.
> Can't help you there, never got stable past 4.6 GHz here unfortunately...


I have revision 1.0 on the f9 bios. This new board has been much better and works just fine with my original ram. Now I need to return the other two ram sets for testing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaxs*
> 
> Okay here are my details:
> CPU Frequency: 205
> Multiplier: 22
> Total Speed = 4525mhz
> CPU VID: 1.46875
> CPU/NB: stock at 1.2
> Passed Intel Burn Test on stress level very high on 5 passes. CPU temps raised to 67 degrees the whole time. I assume this is "okay" since no program is going to tax my computer like Intel Burn Test does right?
> I think I am going to keep stepping up a little and try to get to 4.7ghz


that temp is on you AMD safe core temp is .62 depending on the program it may say package.. I would say try to get IBT 10-20 pass 5 doesnt tell that much but thats on you if you feel that will give you "enough" stability


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Don't be so sure, I was able to boot 5.4 out in the cold.


okay, I think I will have to pipe in some of this lovely 15 degree air here in Minneapolis ...6.0GHz..here I come!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure, I was able to boot 5.4 out in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> okay, I think I will have to pipe in some of this lovely 15 degree air here in Minneapolis ...6.0GHz..here I come!
Click to expand...

Doooo iiiit. You know you want to.


----------



## shaxs

Those were the temps in AMD Overdrive and Core Temp.


----------



## hatrix216

For some reason my CPU won't downclock when idle... I turned all of the power saving features back on and nothing. Constantly stays at 4.4.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> For some reason my CPU won't downclock when idle... I turned all of the power saving features back on and nothing. Constantly stays at 4.4.


Have you looked at your CPU process list?, are you sure it's idling?

KyadCK
Quote:


> Doooo iiiit. You know you want to.


I have a 5.0GHz 8150, maybe I will put the screws to it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Doooo iiiit. You know you want to.


Lol we aren't going to be happy till someone fry's something are we??
5.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/2609786


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Doooo iiiit. You know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol we aren't going to be happy till someone fry's something are we??
> 5.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/2609786
Click to expand...

Basically.

What I really want is a Valid at 5.5Ghz. Then I can join the 2Ghz OC club.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Getting dips like this infrequently. Not sigh of instability is it? I am surfing the web at the same time so I'm hoping its that or a software thing. (Sorry for all these asinine questions)


I just ran 24 hours of OCCT LinPack and can vouch if I'm seeing your snip correctly, it is normal. As mine was running I did try the same view (graph) but only took snips of another view. Those dips are when the program cycles. I saw lots of them on my graph when it was pulled up.

Just an FYI,
not sure about OCCT but I do know that when stress testing with prime95 you should not have any other activity going on (surfin etc lol)
I just assume it would be the same for all test programs. Anyone else?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have you looked at your CPU process list?, are you sure it's idling?


I'm positive. CPU usage at 1% and all cores are at 4.4.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> KyadCK
> Quote:
> Doooo iiiit. You know you want to.


Hey wait!...this is payback for volunteering you for the spreadsheet isn't it?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> does anyone have a Raystorm RS240?
> I want to agree with you.. as long as you can keep it cool there shouldn't be an issue with 1.6-1.65 but then again i like living on the edge but have never had a chiip degrade on me... then again i tend you upgrade a lot
> EDIT: now who is going to be first to hit 6Ghz on water


I degraded a chip, and honestly it was a lot of work and it was intentional.

It was an old Pentium 4 Prescott, and I hated that piece of **** with all my rage. The **** chip of silicon was constantly at 100c with a Vantec Tornado on the heat sink sucking in clean air from the side of the case. The air coming out of the back was so hot that I felt discomfort when holding my hand against the back of the case.

Even then that wasn't enough to kill it. It took a suicide run of wanting to get validation at 4ghz to kill it. I just kept giving it more and more voltage, way into the red zone, until I could get past the BSOD and hard lock before and after I logged into Windows.

I got my 4ghz validation shot in CPUZ, but when I went to back it down, I found 3.8ghz wasn't stable. So I tried 3.4, stock 3.2ghz, even 2.8ghz, and nothing could stay idle in Windows desktop without a BSOD.

After that I got my opteron 165 for $99 (after spending $300 on that Prescott I told Intel to suck a dick) and was blown away. I went to Core i7 920 after that, felt like I cheated on the kind of girlfriend that would always do your laundry, make you food, and let you play video games and went back to AMD with my FX 8350.

But yes, it takes a **** ton of work to degrade a chip. Hell, I even ran that Opteron 165 just raising voltage and only caring about temps. It's still chugging along to this day. I do remember the day I read that 1.55v was the max, I kind of **** myself, lol. It still runs fine in the 1.65v range.

I do think that AMD and GloFo's process is a lot more forgiving with taking lots of vcore. Maybe when AMD stops using SOI I'll be a little more careful but I'm gonna try and squeeze an extra multiplier out of this thing tomorrow. I could get 5.18ghz Cinebench R11.5 run out of it but IBT crashed. Maybe with more I could take it. Which would be awesome, because at 5.18ghz I was at 8.86 points. So close to 9.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I could get 5.18ghz Cinebench R11.5 run out of it but IBT crashed. Maybe with more I could take it. Which would be awesome, because at 5.18ghz I was at 8.86 points. So close to 9.


I'm right there too, so close to 9 i can taste it, but haven't been able to get that score.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> KyadCK
> Quote:
> Doooo iiiit. You know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wait!...this is payback for volunteering you for the spreadsheet isn't it?
Click to expand...

Little bit.

You'll need one of these, and some of this, and maybe a pair of these. Wouldn't do if your fingers froze and you couldn't type to post your valid here.


----------



## Red1776

Check out the amount of abuse before it blows up




Quote:


> I could get 5.18ghz Cinebench R11.5 run out of it but IBT crashed. Maybe with more I could take it. Which would be awesome, because at 5.18ghz I was at 8.86 points. So close to 9.


I hit a 9.01 when I did the review, but it takes all of 5.2GHz to do it.



Quote:


> Little bit.
> 
> You'll need one of these, and some of this, and maybe a pair of these. Wouldn't do if your fingers froze and you couldn't type to post your valid here.


Well gee...aren't you thoughtful? ROFLMAO


----------



## gummelnn

i have freezing issues above 4.66ghz in ibt and prime. At 4.63 and 1.42V even prime runs for hours. (LLC Ultra)

I have read about the 4.6 wall, but how do I get past it.

What is your CPU current capability setting. What is it really doin? mines now at 130% for testing


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> i have freezing issues above 4.66ghz in ibt and prime. At 4.63 and 1.42V even prime runs for hours. (LLC Ultra)
> 
> I have read about the 4.6 wall, *but how do I get past it.*
> 
> What is your CPU current capability setting. What is it really doin? mines now at 130% for testing


Throw more volts at it. You aren't going to get past ~4.6 with only 1.42v. You'll probably need 1.45-1.475v.


----------



## gummelnn

if i do that my socket temp gets to 75C and the damn thing starts to throttle. cores are at 55C so there would be headroom. i think my M5A99X r2.0 is limiting quite bad!


----------



## 93til

Sold my FX8120. Going to upgrade to the FX8350. My main reason is that my 8120 couldnt oc that well (4.2ghz @ 1.4v) so I hope its worth the $80 extra spending.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *93til*
> 
> Sold my FX8120. Going to upgrade to the FX8350. My main reason is that my 8120 couldnt oc that well (4.2ghz @ 1.4v) so I hope its worth the $80 extra spending.


Hi 93, welcome
thats a extraordinarily low OC for the 8120. What is the rest of your system made up of?
and yes, it's worth it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I degraded a chip, and honestly it was a lot of work and it was intentional.
> It was an old Pentium 4 Prescott, and I hated that piece of **** with all my rage. The **** chip of silicon was constantly at 100c with a Vantec Tornado on the heat sink sucking in clean air from the side of the case. The air coming out of the back was so hot that I felt discomfort when holding my hand against the back of the case.
> Even then that wasn't enough to kill it. It took a suicide run of wanting to get validation at 4ghz to kill it. I just kept giving it more and more voltage, way into the red zone, until I could get past the BSOD and hard lock before and after I logged into Windows.
> I got my 4ghz validation shot in CPUZ, but when I went to back it down, I found 3.8ghz wasn't stable. So I tried 3.4, stock 3.2ghz, even 2.8ghz, and nothing could stay idle in Windows desktop without a BSOD.
> After that I got my opteron 165 for $99 (after spending $300 on that Prescott I told Intel to suck a dick) and was blown away. I went to Core i7 920 after that, felt like I cheated on the kind of girlfriend that would always do your laundry, make you food, and let you play video games and went back to AMD with my FX 8350.
> But yes, it takes a **** ton of work to degrade a chip. Hell, I even ran that Opteron 165 just raising voltage and only caring about temps. It's still chugging along to this day. I do remember the day I read that 1.55v was the max, I kind of **** myself, lol. It still runs fine in the 1.65v range.
> I do think that AMD and GloFo's process is a lot more forgiving with taking lots of vcore. Maybe when AMD stops using SOI I'll be a little more careful but I'm gonna try and squeeze an extra multiplier out of this thing tomorrow. I could get 5.18ghz Cinebench R11.5 run out of it but IBT crashed. Maybe with more I could take it. Which would be awesome, because at 5.18ghz I was at 8.86 points. So close to 9.


I love this description!


----------



## mongoled

Those of you guys who are at 5Ghz and above, how many CPU's did you go through to achieve this ?

Please take a look at where I am currently at



Temps are low on this pic, highest its been is Package 44C / CPU 61C ambient is around 23-24C

From what I have read (and ive asked a few times but no one has given me an answer) are my temps good, with regards to the voltage I am pushing ?

But with the voltage I am pushing some of you guys are at 5Ghz+

So should I push more volts or just accept that this is all this current chip will do ?

I ask this question as temps are good (are they) ?

So would have thought the CPU would respond to more voltage but it does not seem to want clock higher with more volts (still testing of course).


----------



## kzone75




----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Those of you guys who are at 5Ghz and above, how many CPU's did you go through to achieve this ?
> Please take a look at where I am currently at
> 
> Temps are low on this pic, highest its been is Package 44C / CPU 61C ambient is around 23-24C
> From what I have read (and ive asked a few times but no one has given me an answer) are my temps good, with regards to the voltage I am pushing ?
> But with the voltage I am pushing some of you guys are at 5Ghz+
> So should I push more volts or just accept that this is all this current chip will do ?
> I ask this question as temps are good (are they) ?
> So would have thought the CPU would respond to more voltage but it does not seem to want clock higher with more volts (still testing of course).


Your temps are great, Package temps are the ones that should not pass 62c.. You should be able to get a higher OC than that I wouldn't touch voltage and try upping your multi more.. you are on the right track

EDIT: 4.8.. you should be able to get minimum 4.8 -4.9 with that max 5.0ish so you are there lower end tier


----------



## Hits9Nine

nice test bench


----------



## PaddieMayne

YAY got her too 4.8ghz..

CPU V of 1.49
CPU/NB V of 1.31
DRAM V of 1.55
FSB 240
Multi of 20


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> *Those of you guys who are at 5Ghz and above, how many CPU's did you go through to achieve this ?*
> 
> Please take a look at where I am currently at
> 
> Temps are low on this pic, highest its been is Package 44C / CPU 61C ambient is around 23-24C
> 
> From what I have read (and ive asked a few times but no one has given me an answer) are my temps good, with regards to the voltage I am pushing ?
> 
> But with the voltage I am pushing some of you guys are at 5Ghz+
> 
> So should I push more volts or just accept that this is all this current chip will do ?
> 
> I ask this question as temps are good (are they) ?
> 
> So would have thought the CPU would respond to more voltage but it does not seem to want clock higher with more volts (still testing of course).


One. Went to the store, got my 8320, brought it home, updated BIOS, put it in my rig, kick the multi to x25 and volts to 1.5, turned it on, unstable, raised volts to 1.525, stable.

Been there ever since.

Anyway, what was the CPU VID? (Stock Voltage), and if possible, do you know the batch number?


----------



## Tarnix

http://valid.canardpc.com/2620224 hilarious.
not stable, though. 5.0GHz is too much for one of my components. even at 1.525v the temps aren't limiting me, but I hard lock/float fail. meh. 4.64GHz just is this batch's max apparently. (batch 1242)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2620224 hilarious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> One. Went to the store, got my 8320, brought it home, updated BIOS, put it in my rig, kick the multi to x25 and volts to 1.5, turned it on, unstable, raised volts to 1.525, stable.
> Been there ever since.
> Anyway, what was the CPU VID? (Stock Voltage), and if possible, do you know the batch number?


so is it he got a golden chip or the 8350 not as great thats funneh!







to Kyad for savin some moneys


----------



## Tarnix

I'd say a golden chip/combo. Cheers for crunching 1's and 0's at 5.0GHz with a _supposedly_ low-binned chip









Meanwhile, in Canada...


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Looking over the past few pages i have noticed how low my voltage is in comparison. I am stable upto 4.5 & 4.6Ghz with only 1.356v ( set in BIOS at 1.36v ), ive even benched upto 4.71Ghz without issue. If i wasn't strictly limited to current cooling solution id go for much higher. Alas my Gelid Tranquillo does a good job but not enough for 4.6 or above. However in the new year i will be upgrading the cooling and i will have another go at the holy grail









Given that i run stable at 4.5Ghz on as little as 1.36v, does this bode well for pushing to 5Ghz + ?? Have i got a good chip here, a golden one so to speak ?

BTW the highest ive hit temp wise is 65c on cores fyi.


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Looking over the past few pages i have noticed how low my voltage is in comparison. I am stable upto 4.5 & 4.6Ghz with only 1.356v ( set in BIOS at 1.36v ), ive even benched upto 4.71Ghz without issue. If i wasn't strictly limited to current cooling solution id go for much higher. Alas my Gelid Tranquillo does a good job but not enough for 4.6 or above. However in the new year i will be upgrading the cooling and i will have another go at the holy grail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that i run stable at 4.5Ghz on as little as 1.36v, does this bode well for pushing to 5Ghz + ?? Have i got a good chip here, a golden one so to speak ?
> BTW the highest ive hit temp wise is 65c on cores fyi.


What's stable for you? Prime? IBT?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Looking over the past few pages i have noticed how low my voltage is in comparison. I am stable upto 4.5 & 4.6Ghz with only 1.356v ( set in BIOS at 1.36v ), ive even benched upto 4.71Ghz without issue. If i wasn't strictly limited to current cooling solution id go for much higher. Alas my Gelid Tranquillo does a good job but not enough for 4.6 or above. However in the new year i will be upgrading the cooling and i will have another go at the holy grail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that i run stable at 4.5Ghz on as little as 1.36v, does this bode well for pushing to 5Ghz + ?? Have i got a good chip here, a golden one so to speak ?
> BTW the highest ive hit temp wise is 65c on cores fyi.


Id say too early to say golden chip.. is it good and slightly above yes.. but you don't know what voltage wall will be hit yet.. temps being an issue at such a low OC is limiting the clearity..


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Your temps are great, Package temps are the ones that should not pass 62c.. You should be able to get a higher OC than that I wouldn't touch voltage and try upping your multi more.. you are on the right track
> EDIT: In fact you are overvolting for 4.5.. you should be able to get minimum 4.8 -4.9 with that max 5.0ish


Your the 2nd person who thinks my CPU is at 4.5Ghz, its 4.8Ghz !!

Ive now stuck everything into the case and temps are lower across the board because of airflow.

Also the EK crosshair V motherboard waterblock came today and that is also installed.

Tomorrow will see if I can push some more.

At the moment its currently 4.8Ghz IBT Maximum 10 pass stable, will run 20 passes and call it a day.....


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> What's stable for you? Prime? IBT?


IBT 30-50 runs at Very high 4Gb+ Ram Tested. Not tested with Prime at 4.5 as yet.


----------



## hatrix216

Well I think I'm going to go water. I want to be able to push it more, 4.4 isn't much of an overclock and my temps are already way to high.

Not to sure which all in one I should go with.... Looking for something around 60 dollars or so. Not trying to spend a ton...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Your the 2nd person who thinks my CPU is at 4.5Ghz, its 4.8Ghz !!
> Ive now stuck everything into the case and temps are lower across the board because of airflow.
> Also the EK crosshair V motherboard waterblock came today and that is also installed.
> Tomorrow will see if I can push some more.
> At the moment its currently 4.8Ghz IBT Maximum 10 pass stable, will run 20 passes and call it a day.....


EDIT: ugh my bad yet again.. for some reason my screen res was low on my work laptop and it was fuzzy.. that would make you right on track and I just edited my last comment as well as to take off confusion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well I think I'm going to go water. I want to be able to push it more, 4.4 isn't much of an overclock and my temps are already way to high.
> Not to sure which all in one I should go with.... Looking for something around 60 dollars or so. Not trying to spend a ton...


I would bump that up to 100 or so.. the sub 100 don't cool any better than the top end air coolers

EDIT: before I get the well I got XXX for XX.xX I should restate that Im speaking as full price now if you find the 240 size radiator all inclosed for less than 100 then you are good to go.. right now im seeing them around 95-110


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> EDIT: ugh my bad yet again.. for some reason my screen res was low on my work laptop and it was fuzzy.. that would make you right on track and I just edited my last comment as well as to take off confusion
> I would bump that up to 100 or so.. the sub 100 don't cool any better than the top end air coolers
> EDIT: before I get the well I got XXX for XX.xX I should restate that Im speaking as full price now if you find the 240 size radiator all inclosed for less than 100 then you are good to go.. right now im seeing them around 95-110


Very good point, the smaller closed loop coolers aren't going to get you very far ( at least the ones that I have). Better save for an H-100 at least - go big or go home


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Your the 2nd person who thinks my CPU is at 4.5Ghz, its 4.8Ghz !!
> Ive now stuck everything into the case and temps are lower across the board because of airflow.
> Also the EK crosshair V motherboard waterblock came today and that is also installed.
> Tomorrow will see if I can push some more.
> At the moment its currently 4.8Ghz IBT Maximum 10 pass stable, will run 20 passes and call it a day.....


Are you going to be making a Build Log? Full Board Blocks are awesome. Would definatly like to see that, build.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very good point, the smaller closed loop coolers aren't going to get you very far ( at least the ones that I have). Better save for an H-100 at least - go big or go home


That is why i have waited a couple years do even do watercooling.. I just hated seeing that my 30 dollar cooler was on the same ranks as an 70 dollar closed loop.. 4c isn't worth the 40 bucks IMO


----------



## hatrix216

Guess I'll have to go big then haha thanks guys. I mean I really wanted to get at least an H100 anyways just trying to save my girlfriend the money lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Guess I'll have to go big then haha thanks guys. I mean I really wanted to get at least an H100 anyways just trying to save my girlfriend the money lol.


best deal I see right now is the H100i
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7413643&CatId=499

no rebate card,, but watch sale ads i know that both the thermal take and corsair have been having promotions all month on and off

H100 $99 with $20 rebate card using code EMCJHJB244

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE-_-EMC-121712-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181017-L024D


----------



## cssorkinman

I am amazed at how well the H100 on my 8350 performs. The day after I bought it they had the thermaltake 2.0 extreme on sale for less money. I bought it thinking that I might try both of them to see which was better, however there is no point is switching them out because I CAN'T make this chip overheat with the H-100.
The Thermaltake is earmarked to reside on a 2500K build ( gah, stock intel coolers are the WORST). It looks as though the software for it is pretty awesome - will report back on it when I get the time to play with it








Software vid :


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Guess I'll have to go big then haha thanks guys. I mean I really wanted to get at least an H100 anyways just trying to save my girlfriend the money lol.


If you're lucky you can get an H100 for under $70, because they are being cleared out for the new H100i's. But yeah, to pay over $100, then you may as well go BIG.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If you're lucky you can get an H100 for under $70, because they are being cleared out for the new H100i's. But yeah, to pay over $100, then you may as well go BIG.


Looks like I get my Raystorm RS240 tomorrow only paid 120 for it


----------



## Narcolepsy

Got a FX 8320 yesterday and just got around to putting it in. Already got it up to 4.5ghz but that's where things get complicated.

Whenever I run IBT or prime I get a rather large vdrop, enough to either get a failure in IBT or blue screen.

I have an ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and the LLC options I have are auto, 1/2, 1/4, and disabled. With 1/2 the drop is high, with 1/4 the drop is not as high but still effecting stability, and with disabled there is a vboost and my temps go up more than I would like.

Anyone have any idea how I can work with/around this to get a higher OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2620348
4.5 with just the multi and extra voltage to compensate vdrop


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> best deal I see right now is the H100i
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7413643&CatId=499
> no rebate card,, but watch sale ads i know that both the thermal take and corsair have been having promotions all month on and off
> H100 $99 with $20 rebate card using code EMCJHJB244
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE-_-EMC-121712-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181017-L024D


Thanks for the links, I was already looking at the newegg one. I'm gonna wait a few days and look around some more for the best deal.

H100i for the same price as H100... Seems like a no brainer. I'm sure it's safe to assume the H100i would have slightly better performance.


----------



## Frozenstar

Hi all,

i'm asking for advice on overclocking this beauty. (8350)

Got mine today, and it just wont overclock.
What i did to it, in a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3, cooled by a Hyper TX3 EVO, and AC MX4:

APM, energy saver functions disabled, Load Line Something set to Extreme. CPU multiplier set to 25 (24-23, doesnt matter, same result), voltage cranked up to 1.48V. All the rest are set to stock values, manually.

On 5GHz with 1.48V, OCCT freezes screen after 10sec.

Am i missing something? Thought it'll be easier.


----------



## Red1776

Hey look! It just happened today, I'm a flammer......









Quote:


> Hi all,
> 
> i'm asking for advice on overclocking this beauty. (8350)
> 
> Got mine today, and it just wont overclock.
> What i did to it, in a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3, cooled by a Hyper TX3 EVO, and AC MX4:
> 
> APM, energy saver functions disabled, Load Line Something set to Extreme. CPU multiplier set to 25 (24-23, doesnt matter, same result), voltage cranked up to 1.48V. All the rest are set to stock values, manually.
> 
> On 5GHz with 1.48V, OCCT freezes screen after 10sec.
> 
> Am i missing something? Thought it'll be easier.


Hi Frozen,

Do you have any cooling capacity left? because generally 5.0 stable takes a bit more-a lot more voltage. I am stable @ 5.0GHz @ 1.1472v , but I have a bit of a golden, or silver chip.
Did you happen to grab the lot or batch number down?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcolepsy*
> 
> Got a FX 8320 yesterday and just got around to putting it in. Already got it up to 4.5ghz but that's where things get complicated.
> Whenever I run IBT or prime I get a rather large vdrop, enough to either get a failure in IBT or blue screen.
> I have an ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and the LLC options I have are auto, 1/2, 1/4, and disabled. With 1/2 the drop is high, with 1/4 the drop is not as high but still effecting stability, and with disabled there is a vboost and my temps go up more than I would like.
> Anyone have any idea how I can work with/around this to get a higher OC.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2620348
> 4.5 with just the multi and extra voltage to compensate vdrop


Yes . Get a different motherboard. I have seen several Asrock posters here all having similar problems with overclocks. The board is NOT as good as the Asus Crosshairs or Sabertooth nor as good as the Gigabyte UD5 or 7.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcolepsy*
> 
> Got a FX 8320 yesterday and just got around to putting it in. Already got it up to 4.5ghz but that's where things get complicated.
> Whenever I run IBT or prime I get a rather large vdrop, enough to either get a failure in IBT or blue screen.
> I have an ASRock 990FX Extreme4 and the LLC options I have are auto, 1/2, 1/4, and disabled. With 1/2 the drop is high, with 1/4 the drop is not as high but still effecting stability, and with disabled there is a vboost and my temps go up more than I would like.
> Anyone have any idea how I can work with/around this to get a higher OC.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2620348
> 4.5 with just the multi and extra voltage to compensate vdrop


Yes . Get a different motherboard. I have seen several Asrock posters here all having similar problems with overclocks. The board is NOT as good as the Asus Crosshairs or Sabertooth nor as good as the Gigabyte UD5 or 7.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> i'm asking for advice on overclocking this beauty. (8350)
> 
> Got mine today, and it just wont overclock.
> What i did to it, in a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3, cooled by a Hyper TX3 EVO, and AC MX4:
> 
> APM, energy saver functions disabled, Load Line Something set to Extreme. CPU multiplier set to 25 (24-23, doesnt matter, same result), voltage cranked up to 1.48V. All the rest are set to stock values, manually.
> 
> On 5GHz with 1.48V, OCCT freezes screen after 10sec.
> 
> Am i missing something? Thought it'll be easier.


1.48v will not be enough for 5Ghz for most chips, and that cooler is simply not going to be enough, even in push/pull, to handle 5Ghz. You literally _need_ something like a NH-D14 or H100 to get there.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> best deal I see right now is the H100i
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7413643&CatId=499
> no rebate card,, but watch sale ads i know that both the thermal take and corsair have been having promotions all month on and off
> H100 $99 with $20 rebate card using code EMCJHJB244
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE-_-EMC-121712-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181017-L024D[/quote
> 
> The only difference from what I can see bee the H100 and H100i is the software control or am I missing something? . It may give you a mite bit easier control, but cooling capabilities are the same.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> Hi all,
> i'm asking for advice on overclocking this beauty. (8350)
> Got mine today, and it just wont overclock.
> What i did to it, in a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3, cooled by a Hyper TX3 EVO, and AC MX4:
> APM, energy saver functions disabled, Load Line Something set to Extreme. CPU multiplier set to 25 (24-23, doesnt matter, same result), voltage cranked up to 1.48V. All the rest are set to stock values, manually.
> On 5GHz with 1.48V, OCCT freezes screen after 10sec.
> Am i missing something? Thought it'll be easier.[/quote
> 
> Yes. Raise the voltage one increment at a time until it no longer freezes. Then run Intel Burn Test at high for 20 runs. If it passes your ok. Why do you say it won't overclock when you have it at at 5 GHZ albeit unstable?????


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> best deal I see right now is the H100i
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7413643&CatId=499
> no rebate card,, but watch sale ads i know that both the thermal take and corsair have been having promotions all month on and off
> H100 $99 with $20 rebate card using code EMCJHJB244
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181017&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121712DE-_-EMC-121712-Index-_-WaterCooling-_-35181017-L024D[/quote
> The only difference from what I can see bee the H100 and H100i is the software control or am I missing something? . It may give you a mite bit easier control, but cooling capabilities are the same.
Click to expand...

bigger tubes better flow, and I think a better pump.. if im not mistaken they are not having issues with the grindy sound


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> Hi all,
> i'm asking for advice on overclocking this beauty. (8350)
> Got mine today, and it just wont overclock.
> What i did to it, in a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3, cooled by a Hyper TX3 EVO, and AC MX4:
> APM, energy saver functions disabled, Load Line Something set to Extreme. CPU multiplier set to 25 (24-23, doesnt matter, same result), voltage cranked up to 1.48V. All the rest are set to stock values, manually.
> On 5GHz with 1.48V, OCCT freezes screen after 10sec.
> Am i missing something? Thought it'll be easier.


Probably going to take more cooling than you have, also 5.0 Ghz takes about 1.53 volts for my chip to be stable for OCCT.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> Hi all,
> i'm asking for advice on overclocking this beauty. (8350)
> Got mine today, and it just wont overclock.
> What i did to it, in a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3, cooled by a Hyper TX3 EVO, and AC MX4:
> APM, energy saver functions disabled, Load Line Something set to Extreme. CPU multiplier set to 25 (24-23, doesnt matter, same result), voltage cranked up to 1.48V. All the rest are set to stock values, manually.
> On 5GHz with 1.48V, OCCT freezes screen after 10sec.
> Am i missing something? Thought it'll be easier.


What temps are you getting? you have to be toasting your chip.. I have the N520 and it has more surface area and more heat pipes..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Probably going to take more cooling than you have, also 5.0 Ghz takes about 1.53 volts for my chip to be stable for OCCT.


I second that unless there is a shocker coming


----------



## Ghost12

Hey vishera owners.

Now this club and your experience with the new chip is established is it worth me to upgrade my fx8120 to the fx8320/8350? my cpu is stable at 4.7 1.46 vcore 24/7. Will a vishera be a big enough improvement in my crossfire set up regards such games as bf3 multiplayer in the gpu useage figures?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I am amazed at how well the H100 on my 8350 performs. The day after I bought it they had the thermaltake 2.0 extreme on sale for less money. I bought it thinking that I might try both of them to see which was better, however there is no point is switching them out because I CAN'T make this chip overheat with the H-100.


I find that extremely hard to believe as with CPUNB overclock and HT overclock with 1.55v on my RS 360 I can take this thing to 62c core temp in 5 seconds.

As for hitting 5ghz, you need lots of volts for it. I can't do it with less than 1.52v and I have a 1236 batch. You guys who think you can break 5ghz with less than 1.5v are dreaming and to think that any of us above 5ghz are running at such low voltage unless we have a golden chip is crazy. If you can't keep it cool at 1.5v+ you're not breaking 5ghz unless you got really lucky.

It takes volts but I'm pretty damn sure SOI can take a beating as opposed to tri-gate 3d transistors or whatever Intel has used before. I figured history is the best judge of what it takes to kill a chip, so I've been googling things like "killed my opteron overclocking" and stuff and combing through forums, but I've yet to see too many instances of dead chips. Just be smart and watch your temps.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hey vishera owners.
> Now this club and your experience with the new chip is established is it worth me to upgrade my fx8120 to the fx8320/8350? my cpu is stable at 4.7 1.46 vcore 24/7. Will a vishera be a big enough improvement in my crossfire set up regards such games as bf3 multiplayer in the gpu useage figures?
> Thanks in advance


I would say yes.. but that depends on how much of an elitist you are and vid card you are running. If you did I would shoot for the 8350 (better chances of higher clocks)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1320957/benches-fx-8120-4-3ghz-vs-fx-8350-4-3-4-6ghz

In general they are lower heat and OC higher.. 5Ghz seems to be where a lot of people are pushing at.,.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indy1944*
> 
> I went from an 8120 to a 8320 and i have to say its giving me a 15-20 percent boost in apps and games, overclocks like a dream too, plus if your near a Micro Center u can pick it up for 159, now thats a deal!!!


I would say if you want to spend the cash do it.. the 8350 is what the 8150's were supposed to be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I find that extremely hard to believe as with CPUNB overclock .


What FSB and Ram speeds are you running and what CPU/NB speed as well? just curious


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hey vishera owners.
> 
> Now this club and your experience with the new chip is established is it worth me to upgrade my fx8120 to the fx8320/8350? my cpu is stable at 4.7 1.46 vcore 24/7. Will a vishera be a big enough improvement in my crossfire set up regards such games as bf3 multiplayer in the gpu useage figures?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Saber, Corsair 800w, custom/kit loop...

You would probably be looking at 4.8-5Ghz easy, plus the IPC bonuses PD already has. If you do hit 5Ghz, you'd get about a 14% boost in CPU performance, Probably lower power consumption. As for GPUs... My 8320 handles my 2 6970s a little bit better then my Ph II x4 at 4.3 did, if that gives you an idea. I don't have BF3 to test. Red can probably help you out best on Crossfire scaling with Piledriver.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hey vishera owners.
> 
> Now this club and your experience with the new chip is established is it worth me to upgrade my fx8120 to the fx8320/8350? my cpu is stable at 4.7 1.46 vcore 24/7. Will a vishera be a big enough improvement in my crossfire set up regards such games as bf3 multiplayer in the gpu useage figures?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1) it's faster IPC
2) They fixed the L2 latency issue
3) it handles multiple GPU's very well (just happen to have that one on hand #29 is an 8150, #21 is the [email protected] 200 MHz less)

4) uses less energy
5) runs cooler

As soon as I un-burry myself from reviews. I am going to post some things that will surprise even the members of this thread.

****** Crossfire scaling is excellent to all four GPU's @ appropriate res


----------



## hatrix216

Girlfriend ordered me the H100i for christmas


----------



## Stilgar

I am folowing this thread fol some time now, all thow my 8350 were not capable of playn along at first(i could not o c it by riseing multiply more then 4.5 no mather what vcore was) he had to give in on the end  ths is not my lsat o,c but i belive its fine score for everyday use.
Another thing i have to add is fact that this is by far hardest cpu i got my hand on, and i had my hands on lot of AMD products last few years, anyway, as almoast everyone i had problem with p95, 27.9 were a bit more stabile got 4.650mhz(in witch 27.7 were blowin with worker stoped bu illegal sum....) but beyond he wanted more then 1.488v... and said fact was confirmed once again......







. IBT was as usual bit hotter and alowed more o.c room. My conclusion is next
1st ,y cant talk about any kind of stability with out 50rounds of linpack with MAXIMUM possible memory(i am talking about occt, linx, IBT) and can confirm that fact cause my linpack failed many times on 35-45round.
2and when someone say ,xoxo my chip is stabile with 20 rounds on 1g of mem, it sound like said djoke and it is one.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilgar*
> 
> I am folowing this thread fol some time now, all thow my 8350 were not capable of playn along at first(i could not o c it by riseing multiply more then 4.5 no mather what vcore was) he had to give in on the end  ths is not my lsat o,c but i belive its fine score for everyday use.
> Another thing i have to add is fact that this is by far hardest cpu i got my hand on, and i had my hands on lot of AMD products last few years, anyway, as almoast everyone i had problem with p95, 27.9 were a bit more stabile got 4.650mhz(in witch 27.7 were blowin with worker stoped bu illegal sum....) but beyond he wanted more then 1.488v... and said fact was confirmed once again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IBT was as usual bit hotter and alowed more o.c room. My conclusion is next
> 1st ,y cant talk about any kind of stability with out 50rounds of linpack with MAXIMUM possible memory(i am talking about occt, linx, IBT) and can confirm that fact cause my linpack failed many times on 35-45round.
> 2and when someone say ,xoxo my chip is stabile with 20 rounds on 1g of mem, it sound like said djoke and it is one.


whats your intial ram speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Girlfriend ordered me the H100i for christmas


YAY!


----------



## Narcolepsy

Well I stumped. I can't seem to get any sort of OC on this 8320 anymore without it either crashing or reverting to stock once windows opens up, it won't respond to any fsb change or multi change. My memory also seems to have gone from dual channel to single channel when I switched procs. I don't know what to do now


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I find that extremely hard to believe as with CPUNB overclock and HT overclock with 1.55v on my RS 360 I can take this thing to 62c core temp in 5 seconds.


Me too actually, but it's the truth. With a setting of 1.6 volts(1.53 load ) and a clockspeed of 5.1 ghz, the hottest it has gotten is 54C on Sandra's system bench . Hotter than IBT or Prime. I can run faster on some benches, but for stability programs , that's pretty much the limit of stability for the voltage Im willing to pump through it at this point







. Amazing isn't it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcolepsy*
> 
> Well I stumped. I can't seem to get any sort of OC on this 8320 anymore without it either crashing or reverting to stock once windows opens up, it won't respond to any fsb change or multi change. My memory also seems to have gone from dual channel to single channel when I switched procs. I don't know what to do now


board.. BIOS version.. details details!


----------



## Stilgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> whats your intial ram speed?
> YAY!


Ram is Bined on 2400mhz, have profile 1: 2133 and 2: 2400, al thow second profile do not work(wont boot at all) i had to rise BUS on 258 to achive 2400mhz, also lowrd HT around 2000 and cpu/nb went on 2580mhz it was lowst set, so i hed to up voltage to make it work, also very big factor of stabilitu was VDDA voltage all above 2.5v except 2.656v and 2.9 were makeing system unstabile.


----------



## Narcolepsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> board.. BIOS version.. details details!


Ah sry...

I'm using an ASRock 990FX Extreme4 Bios 2.00 (Latest)

It's the FX 8320 with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer cooling it.

I was able to get up to 4.5ghz @ 1.47v (which was a result of the board overvolting, I was able to stress it lower than that) at first just fine. I tried to combat the extra voltage with the LLC in bios but it only resulted in large vdrops with the auto, 1/2, and 1/4 LLC setttings. I ended up leaving it disabled and just lowered my volts to keep them where I wanted. But after a few tests and trying to get a higher OC (temps were fine) it won't hold any of the settings I use in the bios anymore. I'm not sure if its the mb or the cpu. Whenever I change the fsb or multi, my computer restarts then hangs and doesnt even get to bios.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilgar*
> 
> Ram is Bined on 2400mhz, have profile 1: 2133 and 2: 2400, al thow second profile do not work(wont boot at all) i had to rise BUS on 258 to achive 2400mhz, also lowrd HT around 2000 and cpu/nb went on 2580mhz it was lowst set, so i hed to up voltage to make it work, also very big factor of stabilitu was VDDA voltage all above 2.5v except 2.656v and 2.9 were makeing system unstabile.


raise the HT up to 2600-2750 that should aid in some stability..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcolepsy*
> 
> Ah sry...
> I'm using an ASRock 990FX Extreme4 Bios 2.00 (Latest)
> It's the FX 8320 with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer cooling it.
> I was able to get up to 4.5ghz @ 1.47v (which was a result of the board overvolting, I was able to stress it lower than that) at first just fine. I tried to combat the extra voltage with the LLC in bios but it only resulted in large vdrops with the auto, 1/2, and 1/4 LLC setttings. I ended up leaving it disabled and just lowered my volts to keep them where I wanted. But after a few tests and trying to get a higher OC (temps were fine) it won't hold any of the settings I use in the bios anymore. I'm not sure if its the mb or the cpu. Whenever I change the fsb or multi, my computer restarts then hangs and doesnt even get to bios.


i would suspect BIOS/MB issue does it retain all other info aka time date other settings? im sure you have but have you tried clearing the cmos? If it does retain other settings,, have you reset your oc back to stock and tried to do a slight bump just to test?


----------



## Stilgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> raise the HT up to 2600-2750 that should aid in some stability..


Not useing cf/sli so 2000-2200 HT will be more the enough, and system is stabile.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilgar*
> 
> Not useing cf/sli so 2000-2200 HT will be more the enough, and system is stabile.


I QUIT i seem to miss read things.. ughhhghghghgh for some reason I read that you were looking for better stability.. and the HT IMO if it doesn't raise heat what could it hurt? more bandwidth id take that any day even if its not use


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narcolepsy*
> 
> Ah sry...
> I'm using an ASRock 990FX Extreme4 Bios 2.00 (Latest)
> It's the FX 8320 with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer cooling it.
> I was able to get up to 4.5ghz @ 1.47v (which was a result of the board overvolting, I was able to stress it lower than that) at first just fine. I tried to combat the extra voltage with the LLC in bios but it only resulted in large vdrops with the auto, 1/2, and 1/4 LLC setttings. I ended up leaving it disabled and just lowered my volts to keep them where I wanted. But after a few tests and trying to get a higher OC (temps were fine) it won't hold any of the settings I use in the bios anymore. I'm not sure if its the mb or the cpu. Whenever I change the fsb or multi, my computer restarts then hangs and doesnt even get to bios.


Might have to start over and take it a few steps at a time.

I'd recommend loading the Optimized Defaults. -> Restart
See how everything looks, and if it will boot into windows ok.

If that's ok, then go back into the BIOS and disable Turbo and all the Energy Saving Items and restart. -> Back into the BIOS and see how things look.

If that's all ok, then try this:
- CPU Voltage 1.35
- Adjust the CPU Multi so you are at 4.0Ghz
- Put LLC to 1/4 (It's equal to high or ultra high)

Run Intel Burn Test to see if it passes at least 10 runs on Standard.

I recommend trying 4Ghz first because:
some 8320's have a frequency wall after 4.0Ghz
some 8350's have a frequency wall after 4.5Ghz

So just to rule out a poor chip, it's best to start at that wall and work your way up.


----------



## Narcolepsy

Got it up to 4.5 with 10 runs through IBT http://valid.canardpc.com/2620602

Thats with 1.50v and 1/4 LLC and multi only since I still cant get fsb to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Might have to start over and take it a few steps at a time.
> I'd recommend loading the Optimized Defaults. -> Restart
> See how everything looks, and if it will boot into windows ok.
> If that's ok, then go back into the BIOS and disable Turbo and all the Energy Saving Items and restart. -> Back into the BIOS and see how things look.
> If that's all ok, then try this:
> - CPU Voltage 1.35
> - Adjust the CPU Multi so you are at 4.0Ghz
> - Put LLC to 1/4 (It's equal to high or ultra high)
> Run Intel Burn Test to see if it passes at least 10 runs on Standard.
> I recommend trying 4Ghz first because:
> some 8320's have a frequency wall after 4.0Ghz
> some 8350's have a frequency wall after 4.5Ghz
> So just to rule out a poor chip, it's best to start at that wall and work your way up.


I'll go ahead and try this out since temps were getting pretty high with what I had.

EDIT: Passed 10 runs of IBT with 4.0 and 4.1 ghz at 1.35v 1/4LLC. Going to keep going this route, temps are looking far better than jumping right up to 1.5v


----------



## KEN-

I want to buy a FX 8320 im wondering what overclocks i can get with my Sabertooth 990FX v1 it will be really awesome if i can get to 5.20GHz with it cause i seen it on the STABLE 24/7 overclocks do you guys think that be possible with the Sabertooth 990FX v1 motherboard?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> I want to buy a FX 8320 im wondering what overclocks i can get with my Sabertooth 990FX v1 it will be really awesome if i can get to 5.20GHz with it cause i seen it on the STABLE 24/7 overclocks do you guys think that be possible with the Sabertooth 990FX v1 motherboard?


Hi Ken, welcome to the thread








If you have to have 5.2GHz, you need to:
1) get the 8350 for its higher binning
2) make sure you have a top notch MB/PSU/Cooling
3) not buy one counting on 5.2GHz
4) decide if you can live with 4.6GHz if that turns out to be the case

but yes, it's possible if you assemble the right components and the Sabertooth is one of them.

My 23 cents worth.









.....and besides...you have to listen to me now....i have a flame.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> I want to buy a FX 8320 im wondering what overclocks i can get with my Sabertooth 990FX v1 it will be really awesome if i can get to 5.20GHz with it cause i seen it on the STABLE 24/7 overclocks do you guys think that be possible with the Sabertooth 990FX v1 motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to have 5.2GHz, you need to:
> 1) get the 8350 for its higher binning
> 2) make sure you have a top notch MB/PSU/Cooling
> 3) not buy one counting on 5.2GHz
> 4) decide if you can live with 4.6GHz if that turns out to be the case
> 
> but yes, it's possible if you assemble the right components and the Sabertooth is one of them.
> 
> My 23 cents worth.
Click to expand...

1b) Alternatively, own Kyad's, Red's, or cssorkinman's golden chips.

Really though, the only speed you should "expect", even out of an 8350, is about 4.6-4.8Ghz. Any more then that, and you need both very good cooling and luck.


----------



## KEN-

yeah i forgot to say i have a H100 i thought the 8320 was the same as the 8350 the only thing is that the stuck speeds was lower


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> yeah i forgot to say i have a H100 i thought the 8320 was the same as the 8350 the only thing is that the stuck speeds was lower


Binned worse. Check the list in the OP, you won't find very many 8320s up in the high clocks. Takes more volts (and thus more heat) to get higher then 8350s do.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> yeah i forgot to say i have a H100 i thought the 8320 was the same as the 8350 the only thing is that the stuck speeds was lower


The 8350's are binned at a higher frequency, overhead, leakage etc. depending on demand and yield it can make varying amounts of difference. and you are more likely to buy an 8320 that will exceed expectations, however, if you're aiming at 5.2 you really need everything on your side, the higher bin of the flagship included.
and what Kyad said above.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> yeah i forgot to say i have a H100 i thought the 8320 was the same as the 8350 the only thing is that the stuck speeds was lower
> 
> 
> 
> The 8350's are binned at a higher frequency, overhead, leakage etc. depending on demand and yield it can make varying amounts of difference. and you are more likely to buy an 8320 that will exceed expectations, however, if your aiming at 5.2 you really need everything on your side, the higher bin of the flagship included.
Click to expand...


----------



## KEN-

i guess the 8350 may be the way to go if so what overclocks speed you think i can get with the Sabertooth 990FX


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i guess the 8350 may be the way to go if so what overclocks speed you think i can get with the Sabertooth 990FX


The only way to answer that is by saying that you will MOST LIKELY get an above average Overclock for that particular chip when compared against the all of the available motherboards.
sorry, I know that sucks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i guess the 8350 may be the way to go if so what overclocks speed you think i can get with the Sabertooth 990FX


great ones









http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread

ASUS Crosshairs and Sabers seem to be doing great along with UD3 rev 1.1+ ud5 and ud7

and some wierd rare MSI GD80...... (i just have a bad taste cause i skimped and had the GD65 ::not as good:







)

EDIT/NOTE: with proper cooling







H100 will get you pretty far
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The only way to answer that is by saying that you will MOST LIKELY get an above average Overclock for that particular chip when compared against the all of the available motherboards.
> sorry, I know that sucks.


^and what he said.. there is always room for duds and just ok motherboards/BIOS remember that none of these totals are per your case just averages based on what we have seen.. there never is a guaranty for anything when you overclock besides heat/volts raise and potentially speed


----------



## KEN-

alright that sounds good thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Narcolepsy

Got it back up to 4.5 ghz with 20 runs through IBT. Going to stay at this for now it seems.


----------



## EkseF

I was having problems with my FX-8350 together with my old Crosshair IV Formula running on beta bios some 10 pages or more ago.

Clearly the support for this chip on this board is not even beta, more like alpha and no quarantees, its not even officially supported (not even in beta sense). The chip will run on stock settings and it will overclock to 5Ghz and above, it will seem to work properly, you can play games, etc, problem is, the board and its beta bios can't keep the cpu running at those speeds with a full 100% load on all cores. The multipliers and voltages start to drop (to x17 and little above 1 volt) almost uncontrollably eventually causing a crash, and I've been over every part of the bios more than 3 times there is noting that can be done about it, it only seems to happen if more than 6 cores are stressed to 100%. (its a Phenom II X6 board afterall)

Haven't heard from other IV formula owners if they experience similar problems, but its pretty clear that my psu is functioning properly and so was my old 1090T with this mainboard.

It seems those problems don't exist when used together with multipliers of 17 or lower, so my overclock of 4.5Ghz stable and under 60'c on socket (50 something on cores) with 15x300 I'm sure I could easily get 4.7 stable but I don't like the temperatures.

Definitely don't recommend Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890fx for this chip, need a proper board with full support for the chip for any serious overclocking.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2620351

APM - no option to disable in bios, have to enable turbo core on AOD and then disable it and APM gets disabled. Way to go Asus.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> I was having problems with my FX-8350 together with my old Crosshair IV Formula running on beta bios some 10 pages or more ago.
> Clearly the support for this chip on this board is not even beta, more like alpha and no quarantees, its not even officially supported (not even in beta sense). The chip will run on stock settings and it will overclock to 5Ghz and above, it will seem to work properly, you can play games, etc, problem is, the board and its beta bios can't keep the cpu running at those speeds with a full 100% load on all cores. The multipliers and voltages start to drop (to x17 and little above 1 volt) almost uncontrollably eventually causing a crash, and I've been over every part of the bios more than 3 times there is noting that can be done about it, it only seems to happen if more than 6 cores are stressed to 100%. (its a Phenom II X6 board afterall)
> Haven't heard from other IV formula owners if they experience similar problems, but its pretty clear that my psu is functioning properly and so was my old 1090T with this mainboard.
> It seems those problems don't exist when used together with multipliers of 17 or lower, so my overclock of 4.5Ghz stable and under 60'c on socket (50 something on cores) with 15x300 I'm sure I could easily get 4.7 stable but I don't like the temperatures.
> Definitely don't recommend Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890fx for this chip, need a proper board with full support for the chip for any serious overclocking.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2620351


well this may explain it.. I just look that board is only Socket am3 not "3+" there is a difference.. so that makes 100% sense I should have looked at that in the first place

Drop 2 cores I wonder if it will still do that.. just curious might as well who know 7Ghz on 6 cores bahahah


----------



## EkseF

The board(bios) doesn't understand that there are 8 cores, only option is auto and manual, and when set to manual it shows no cores at all :-(


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> The board(bios) doesn't understand that there are 8 cores, only option is auto and manual, and when set to manual it shows no cores at all :-(


I have heard of this all over the place. ASUS Giga, etc proudly announced that they were among the first to support the bulldozer with the 890FX chipsets, and then overnight it just went away. I always thought it was strange that they has a different pin count and the new tension plates Zambezie/Vishera have a larger pin hole size from .047-.053. Than the AM3. I don't know anyone who has had a good experience with a BD/PD in an 890 "supported" board.


----------



## Honk5891

I have a quick overclocking question for the FX 8350. I am about to recieve my new 8350 on thursday and Im trying to figure how I want to OC it and what is the best way to go about it. I already know how to do multiplier overclocking and am slowly learning about FSB overclocking. I have never touched CPU/NB voltages or DRAM voltages before and I have always overclocked with LLC on. My question is about the LLC.

Do I NEED to run with that on to get my max overclock? Or can I achieve a better overclock without it in some cases?

Also If I wanted to start messing with CPU/NB and DRAM stuff what should I know and how and when do I know to increase or decrease these?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> The board(bios) doesn't understand that there are 8 cores, only option is auto and manual, and when set to manual it shows no cores at all :-(


OI I have a MSI 990FXA-GD65 if youd like >< but doubt it horrible for OC'n IMO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have heard of this all over the place. ASUS Giga, etc proudly announced that they were among the first to support the bulldozer with the 890FX chipsets, and then overnight it just went away. I always thought it was strange that they has a different pin count and the new tension plates Zambezie/Vishera have a larger pin hole size from .047-.053. Than the AM3. I don't know anyone who has had a good experience with a BD/PD in an 890 "supported" board.


Darn shame


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> I have a quick overclocking question for the FX 8350. I am about to recieve my new 8350 on thursday and Im trying to figure how I want to OC it and what is the best way to go about it. I already know how to do multiplier overclocking and am slowly learning about FSB overclocking. I have never touched CPU/NB voltages or DRAM voltages before and I have always overclocked with LLC on. My question is about the LLC.
> 
> Do I NEED to run with that on to get my max overclock? Or can I achieve a better overclock without it in some cases?
> 
> Also If I wanted to start messing with CPU/NB and DRAM stuff what should I know and how and when do I know to increase or decrease these?


As our regional MSI expert will tell you, all LLC does is compensate for vdroop for you. Load voltage is all that matters, be it with the vdroop of no LLC, or the small vboost of LLC.

Don't bother with NB overclocking, Piledriver doesn't need it like the Ph II's did. As for RAM... http://www.overclock.net/t/1299640/first-time-ocing-ram#post_18037069


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As our regional MSI expert will tell you, all LLC does is compensate for vdroop for you. Load voltage is all that matters, be it with the vdroop of no LLC, or the small vboost of LLC.
> Don't bother with NB overclocking, Piledriver doesn't need it like the Ph II's did. As for RAM... http://www.overclock.net/t/1299640/first-time-ocing-ram#post_18037069


Well for me on my M5A97 mobo its a big vboost with LLC. I only have 3 options for it and thats enable, disable, auto. if I enable it I get almost a good .10V jump when stress testing. So lets say Im at 1.42V in bios and run the stress program with LLC enabled it will show as 1.54V in cpuz. I cant just set it at whatever percentage I want even though it shows the settings beside it when highlighted..... It shows options 1-5 (low - extreme) with the percentages but wont let me pick any of them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As our regional MSI expert will tell you, all LLC does is compensate for vdroop for you. Load voltage is all that matters, be it with the vdroop of no LLC, or the small vboost of LLC.
> Don't bother with NB overclocking, Piledriver doesn't need it like the Ph II's did. As for RAM... http://www.overclock.net/t/1299640/first-time-ocing-ram#post_18037069
> 
> 
> 
> Well for me on my M5A97 mobo its a big vboost with LLC. I only have 3 options for it and thats enable, disable, auto. if I enable it I get almost a good .10V jump when stress testing. So lets say Im at 1.42V in bios and run the stress program with LLC enabled it will show as 1.54V in cpuz. I cant just set it at whatever percentage I want even though it shows the settings beside it when highlighted..... It shows options 1-5 (low - extreme) with the percentages but wont let me pick any of them.
Click to expand...

The Giga 970 boards are the same.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The Giga 970 boards are the same.


So it doesnt really matter if I use LLC or not then? Vdroop will not hurt me to much will it? Correct me if Im wrong but I see LLC as being a good thing to use as A: it gets rid of Vdroop B: your CPU is not constantly running at its max voltage for the OC you have obtained when your doing not gaming. Like I said I know how to mess with multiplier OCing but not sure what else I should be playing with to achieve my maximum overclock.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The Giga 970 boards are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> So it doesnt really matter if I use LLC or not then? Vdroop will not hurt me to much will it? Correct me if Im wrong but I see LLC as being a good thing to use as A: it gets rid of Vdroop B: your CPU is not constantly running at its max voltage for the OC you have obtained when your doing not gaming. Like I said I know how to mess with multiplier OCing but not sure what else I should be playing with to achieve my maximum overclock.
Click to expand...

Not really. You can adjust for vdroop manually if need be, and C'n'Q will keep voltages low until you're under load, in which case vDroop takes care of that.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey everyone, i been busy running some game benchmarks with my new 8350 and thought id share the results. Hopefully this may help to answer some peoples questions about gaming performance. I ran the same benchmarks twice, once at stock with turbo enabled, and second time around with it Overclocked to 4.51Ghz.

I used FRAPS to record 3 x 1 Minute runs then averaged the scores. All games were maxed out in every setting i could find where applicable. These scores/benchmarks are only a guide and the results may vary according to your own system specification.

















I hope these results will prove helpful to some one curious about gaming performance on an average PC. I will leave you all to draw your own conclusions, but i was quite impressed with the difference between my old FX8120 and the OC FX8350 tbh. Thanks









Note: BF3 was tested on 64 Player Server during standard play. BFBC2 was also tested on 32 Player server.


----------



## Frozenstar

Thanks all, my temps at 5GHz 1.48V are pretty normal, in the beginning of OCCT, in the 50s.
Then it freezes.

What i managed last night: everything is on auto, i've only set the multiplier to 22x, and disabled turbo.. And its working, 4.4GHz, 1.44V under load..
It's obvious that i'm missing something with the "manual" OC setup, and its not primarily the cooling.

(I'm not THAT big of a nab for OC, doing this since 15 years, but every architecture has it's own trick and AMD's new stuff is new for me.. i was Intel guy)


----------



## UncleBlitz

thanks for sharing Mr Mechraven


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Hey everyone, i been busy running some game benchmarks with my new 8350 and thought id share the results. Hopefully this may help to answer some peoples questions about gaming performance. I ran the same benchmarks twice, once at stock with turbo enabled, and second time around with it Overclocked to 4.51Ghz.
> 
> I used FRAPS to record 3 x 1 Minute runs then averaged the scores. All games were maxed out in every setting i could find where applicable. These scores/benchmarks are only a guide and the results may vary according to your own system specification.
> 
> *ship*
> 
> I hope these results will prove helpful to some one curious about gaming performance on an average PC. I will leave you all to draw your own conclusions, but i was quite impressed with the difference between my old FX8120 and the OC FX8350 tbh. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: BF3 was tested on 64 Player Server during standard play. BFBC2 was also tested on 32 Player server.


Wow that's a nice minimum frames increase across the board.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Yes, so far im quite impressed with the performance increase over previous BD cpu. What i can also add is that even in games with no apparent fps increase they ran a lot smoother, especially in BF3 where previously i had a little stutter ,is now silky smooth.

I can also tell you that so far i have seen a performance increase of upto 28% reduction in render times in Sony Vegas & Adobe AE CS6 compared to my FX8120.


----------



## madbrain

I know it's a stupid benchmark, but curious if anyone is getting 7.9 on the CPU in Windows experience index with their OC Vishera.
Reason I ask is, I am at 7.9 for everything except for the CPU which is at 7.8 .

If you reached 7.9, what are your CPU and RAM clock ?


----------



## Stilgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I QUIT i seem to miss read things.. ughhhghghghgh for some reason I read that you were looking for better stability.. and the HT IMO if it doesn't raise heat what could it hurt? more bandwidth id take that any day even if its not use


True, more HT wont hurt, but wont benifit too mutch on single GPU ether, i lowerd HT on O.C sesaon guided by old Ph II rulelowering ht improves stability), did not tesed it on FX thow, when i continue O.C ing these days i will test rised HT impact on sys stability.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilgar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I QUIT i seem to miss read things.. ughhhghghghgh for some reason I read that you were looking for better stability.. and the HT IMO if it doesn't raise heat what could it hurt? more bandwidth id take that any day even if its not use
> 
> 
> 
> True, more HT wont hurt, but wont benifit too mutch on single GPU ether, i lowerd HT on O.C sesaon guided by old Ph II rulelowering ht improves stability), did not tesed it on FX thow, when i continue O.C ing these days i will test rised HT impact on sys stability.
Click to expand...

Don't make the mistake of following Ph II rules on PD. They are not even close to the same chip.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> One. Went to the store, got my 8320, brought it home, updated BIOS, put it in my rig, kick the multi to x25 and volts to 1.5, turned it on, unstable, raised volts to 1.525, stable.
> Been there ever since.
> Anyway, what was the CPU VID? (Stock Voltage), and if possible, do you know the batch number?


Hi, pulled the CPU so I could get the batch number it is a

1240


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not really. You can adjust for vdroop manually if need be, and C'n'Q will keep voltages low until you're under load, in which case vDroop takes care of that.


Care to elaborate on that a bit Im a bit lost but interested in what you mean.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Care to elaborate on that a bit Im a bit lost but interested in what you mean.


The first step is to figure out exactly how much vdroop your board has at a given clockspeed. I'll use my board ( it has no LLC functionality ) as an example- at clocks above 4.5 ghz it will droop .07 volts at 100% load on all cores. It needs 1.41 volts minimum to run 50 passes of IBT @ 4.7 Ghz so I manually set the voltage using software to 1.48. You have effectively done most of what LLC does automatically, the difference being that when not at load the voltage will bounce back up to 1.48 volts per your software's setting. This is where Cool and Quiet comes in, If you have it enabled, once the load on the cpu drops below a certain threshold, it will downclock and lower the voltage.
I've been working on getting my settings to where it's a good mix of stability at high clocks and heavy loads combined with power savings while surfing etc. It's a little bit tricky, but I'm encouraged by some of the things I've been able to do. The bonus is, it's kind of fun figuring out to make it work juuuuuuust right









EDIT: It's important to realize when doing these things you need to disable LLC.


----------



## Ashura

Hey guys,
Is FX [email protected] 4.5GHz on M5A97 R2.0 possible?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Is FX [email protected] 4.5GHz on M5A97 R2.0 possible?


For the price difference I'd get the M5A99FX EVO 2.0,
- You'll get 6+2+2 Digital Power Phase (CPU, NB, DRAM)

The M5A97 only has 4 + 2 Power Phase (CPU, NB) which may struggle keeing the voltage steady when overclocking.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For the price difference I'd get the M5A99FX EVO 2.0,
> - You'll get 6+2+2 Digital Power Phase (CPU, NB, DRAM)
> The M5A97 only has 4 + 2 Power Phase (CPU, NB) which may struggle keeing the voltage steady when overclocking.


The thing is, I already Own it.








http://valid.canardpc.com/2616168

If I get a Hyper 212 Evo and OC my 8350 to 4.2~4.4Ghz, will it be worth it?(i.e.The price of the 212 EVO )


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The first step is to figure out exactly how much vdroop your board has at a given clockspeed. I'll use my board ( it has no LLC functionality ) as an example- at clocks above 4.5 ghz it will droop .07 volts at 100% load on all cores. It needs 1.41 volts minimum to run 50 passes of IBT @ 4.7 Ghz so I manually set the voltage using software to 1.48. You have effectively done most of what LLC does automatically, the difference being that when not at load the voltage will bounce back up to 1.48 volts per your software's setting. This is where Cool and Quiet comes in, If you have it enabled, once the load on the cpu drops below a certain threshold, it will downclock and lower the voltage.
> I've been working on getting my settings to where it's a good mix of stability at high clocks and heavy loads combined with power savings while surfing etc. It's a little bit tricky, but I'm encouraged by some of the things I've been able to do. The bonus is, it's kind of fun figuring out to make it work juuuuuuust right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's important to realize when doing these things you need to disable LLC.


when you say you manually set voltage to 1.48V with software are you saying you adjust accordingly in your bios? or are you talking about something else? Also how is it you know that you need exactly 1.41V minimum to run your IBT? Is it because you calculate your vdroop and adjust accordingly as well?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> when you say you manually set voltage to 1.48V with software are you saying you adjust accordingly in your bios? or are you talking about something else? Also how is it you know that you need exactly 1.41V minimum to run your IBT? Is it because you calculate your vdroop and adjust accordingly as well?


I use a program for MSI motherboards called Control Control center to adjust the voltage( I think asus has something similar for your board). I leave the cpu voltage to auto in bios.
I know my chip needs the 1.41 volts at 4.7ghz to finish 50 passes of IBT by testing it. Yes , If I am doing stability testing I have established the Vdroop as being .07 volts for higher clocks at 100% load on 8 cores, so that is what I have to add to compensate . 5Ghz testing requires about 1.53 volts , so my setting in control center is 1.6 volts, this scares some people. Understand though, that is the voltage the chip will get when idling so there is no load or much heat to speak of , so It really doesn't bother me. In my opinion , it's all about the voltage at load. Having the motherboard decide what is the ok voltage to supply the chip with is much scarier to me.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I use a program for MSI motherboards called Control Control center to adjust the voltage( I think asus has something similar for your board). I leave the cpu voltage to auto in bios.
> I know my chip needs the 1.41 volts at 4.7ghz to finish 50 passes of IBT by testing it. Yes , If I am doing stability testing I have established the Vdroop as being .07 volts for higher clocks at 100% load on 8 cores, so that is what I have to add to compensate . 5Ghz testing requires about 1.53 volts , so my setting in control center is 1.6 volts, this scares some people. Understand though, that is the voltage the chip will get when idling so there is no load or much heat to speak of , so It really doesn't bother me. In my opinion , it's all about the voltage at load. Having the motherboard decide what is the ok voltage to supply the chip with is much scarier to me.


Mind if I ask how you found out exactly what your vdroop was? Obviously by testing but what was the process in finding it? If I knew what my Vdroop was I would simply compensate through the bios rather than software.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Mind if I ask how you found out exactly what your vdroop was? Obviously by testing but what was the process in finding it? If I knew what my Vdroop was I would simply compensate through the bios rather than software.


I find it by watching CPUz voltage.. once it gets under load you can see the drop just know where you started then put under load

idle v - load v = vdroop

also take in consideration that depending on the BIOS there can be a drop in voltage from what is set and what actually appears in OS


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Amd Fx 8350 4.5 Ghz

I tested with Prime95

test results

http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/60/testwf.png


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I find it by watching CPUz voltage.. once it gets under load you can see the drop just know where you started then put under load
> idle v - load v = vdroop
> also take in consideration that depending on the BIOS there can be a drop in voltage from what is set and what actually appears in OS


The CPUz vdroop would be taken with LLC off correct?

Also what do you mean by drop in voltage from bios to OS? is that not the vdroop?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> The CPUz vdroop would be taken with LLC off correct?
> Also what do you mean by drop in voltage from bios to OS? is that not the vdroop?


LLC off yes
This will explain why there is vDroop: http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad/

Depending on how the BIOS was written there is a chance that you set a voltage in the BIOS to lets say 1.45 sometimes it shows as 1.42 (this is just and example) That is not to be confused with what actual vDroop is however it is another element to keep an eye on. That is why a lot of people like using application voltage changes from within the OS so that is not a factor.

True vDroop is the drop in voltage under load as to not overvolt when over load.. this came about in the earlier days to make boards and processors more durable and allow greater tolerances. Todays CPU's are not as impacted It is a great thing however when overclocking (which is not the intended purpose) it becomes a hinderence

In short they are 2 different things but both equally important to look at when diagnosing proper voltage settings when OC'in through the BIOS

Here is som added info
http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=126


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Mind if I ask how you found out exactly what your vdroop was? Obviously by testing but what was the process in finding it? If I knew what my Vdroop was I would simply compensate through the bios rather than software.


If you take a look at the picture pay attention to what is circled in red. The value control center is the setting, the values in hwmonitor demonstrate the Vdroop.
I would suggest running a test just like this in order to understand how much Vdroop your board has with LLC disabled.
In my case, I have to set the voltage with software rather than bios to make it work properly - you may be able to do things differently- I don't know much about your board , sorry


----------



## heroxoot

Ok guys, going to order this while I await my 990 board. Hope its worth it!


----------



## HTL2001

I've been testing overclocks on my 8320. I'm using water cooling (custom loop). I've gotten a number of very nice clocks to be stable for about 1 hour but they usually fail around this time or at maybe up to 3 hours running prime 95. I've had C1E, C&Q, C6 and APM all on this whole time. I've noticed that this is supposed to be turned off while testing (I'm redoing tests now), but that it can be turned back on later. What I'm wondering is what should I do to keep stable when I turn these back on? Previously, I've upped voltage 1-2 steps on the clocks that were stable for about an hour, and it usually didn't make them last any longer.


----------



## hotrod717

Got a different 1100T to play with and want to compare. This is the 24/7 setup for the 1100T vs. 8350 I ran through some benches. Cinebench single core-


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> Amd Fx 8350 4.5 Ghz
> I tested with Prime95
> test results
> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/60/testwf.png


67°c on cores is too hot if u refer to the recommended 62°c maximum limit


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> 67°c on cores is too hot if u refer to the recommended 62°c maximum limit


i know









Therefore, Noctua NH-D14 and Zalman ZM-STG2 I ordered. Tomorrow I will test and assembly.







)


----------



## Honk5891

All this talk of overclocking with software does anyone know of a program that will work for my M5A97 rev 1.0 and a FX-8350 id be interested in checking this out. Do I still enable and disable features and whatnot through the bios or will this software you speak of control all of that?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> All this talk of overclocking with software does anyone know of a program that will work for my M5A97 rev 1.0 and a FX-8350 id be interested in checking this out. Do I still enable and disable features and whatnot through the bios or will this software you speak of control all of that?


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A97/#download
There you go, should be able to use the AMD overdrive they have there or one of the asus utilities to overclock your rig with


----------



## Blissful Tea

How is batch 1244 on the FX-8350? I can't use this processor until Christmas and I'm too impatient to wait and see how it overclocks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blissful Tea*
> 
> How is batch 1244 on the FX-8350? I can't use this processor until Christmas and I'm too impatient to wait and see how it overclocks.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread

theres only one but for a low OC doesn't seem like its bad.. but don't know the upper limits

EDIT and I just got my raystorm!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blissful Tea*
> 
> How is batch 1244 on the FX-8350? I can't use this processor until Christmas and I'm too impatient to wait and see how it overclocks.


Check the batches here http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
Don't forget to add yours to the spreadsheet once you get it running


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> OI I have a MSI 990FXA-GD65 if youd like >< but doubt it horrible for OC'n IMO


Appriciate the offer, thanks.

But it turns out for the last 2 days I've been fighting against APM or "APM Master" the bios doesn't have an option to disable it, only way is to use AOD or similar program to enable and then disable turbocore. I did find PScheck that has a option to disable APM master easier compared to AOD.

A lot of time wasted and nearly purchased another mainboard because 1 missing option in bios :-(


----------



## Honk5891

how do I know what batch number my 8350 is that I just ordered?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A97/#download
> There you go, should be able to use the AMD overdrive they have there or one of the asus utilities to overclock your rig with


Thank you kindly.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> how do I know what batch number my 8350 is that I just ordered?


It's on the CPU itself, no way to know until you get it.


----------



## Red1776

What I did while I had the Norovirus this week.
yes it took me that long, I mostly wore a path to and from the head.

Vrooom.
Vishera and Multi-GPU's go together very well.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What I did while I had the Norovirus this week.
> yes it took me that long, I mostly wore a path to and from the head.
> Vrooom.
> Vishera and Multi-GPU's go together very well.


That looks sexy


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I use a program for MSI motherboards called Control Control center to adjust the voltage( I think asus has something similar for your board). I leave the cpu voltage to auto in bios.
> I know my chip needs the 1.41 volts at 4.7ghz to finish 50 passes of IBT by testing it. Yes , If I am doing stability testing I have established the Vdroop as being .07 volts for higher clocks at 100% load on 8 cores, so that is what I have to add to compensate . 5Ghz testing requires about 1.53 volts , so my setting in control center is 1.6 volts, this scares some people. Understand though, that is the voltage the chip will get when idling so there is no load or much heat to speak of , so It really doesn't bother me. In my opinion , it's all about the voltage at load. Having the motherboard decide what is the ok voltage to supply the chip with is much scarier to me.


Well I set everything to stock settings and downloaded AMD overdrive to give it a shot. First thing I did was test my Vdroop with LLC and turbo disabled along with all the CnQ and C1 stuff as well. My 8320 that Im going to be sending back came with 1.40V stock and when running IBT it drops to its lowest of 1.368V in CPUz but the majority of the time was spent at 1.38V while running 10 passes. Which one would I take as my Vdroop?

Edit: Well I gave AMD overdrive a shot and it seems as soon as I touch my CPU VID to up my voltage it downclocks my core clocks to 2.9Ghz...... even though Im set for 4.3Ghz....


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Got a different 1100T to play with and want to compare. This is the 24/7 setup for the 1100T vs. 8350 I ran through some benches. Cinebench single core-


My 8350 @ Stock :


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Well I set everything to stock settings and downloaded AMD overdrive to give it a shot. First thing I did was test my Vdroop with LLC and turbo disabled along with all the CnQ and C1 stuff as well. My 8320 that Im going to be sending back came with 1.40V stock and when running IBT it drops to its lowest of 1.368V in CPUz but the majority of the time was spent at 1.38V while running 10 passes. Which one would I take as my Vdroop?
> Edit: Well I gave AMD overdrive a shot and it seems as soon as I touch my CPU VID to up my voltage it downclocks my core clocks to 2.9Ghz...... even though Im set for 4.3Ghz....


Use the lowest voltage it drops to when figuring your vdroop (.032 ) volts. Very similar to my board at stock settings , it will droop about .03 volts. When the clocks get higher it goes to .07 but stays very stable there.
It's important to only change settings in either bios or the software , mixing them can bring about weird results. Was there an ASUS utility that you could use for software overclocking? Turbo V or something like that? Might try that instead of overdrive- good luck


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Use the lowest voltage it drops to when figuring your vdroop (.032 ) volts. Very similar to my board at stock settings , it will droop about .03 volts. When the clocks get higher it goes to .07 but stays very stable there.
> It's important to only change settings in either bios or the software , mixing them can bring about weird results. Was there an ASUS utility that you could use for software overclocking? Turbo V or something like that? Might try that instead of overdrive- good luck


My computer is totally wacked out now.... I uninstalled AMD overdrive and now my cpu is jumping EVERYWHERE and so are the voltages. I reset everything to stock settings in bios and even did a system restore to 2 days ago. I have no idea whats going on with it....


----------



## CrazyLefty

So over the weekend I put in a new Thermaltake Extreme 2.0, and to make sure I got the most out of it to cool my 8350, I lapped the copper heatsink on the block and lapped the heatspreader on the CPU.
Both came out nicely, but I think I want to go back over the CPU, after five hours I just wanted to be done sanding!

Here's the CPU, I used a piece of dense Styrofoam to hold the cpu from the pin side, and used a mirror that I picked up at an auto parts store.


I started with 1000 grit sand paper, but it wasn't doing the job fast enough. So i moved down to 400, then up to 600, and from then used 1000, 1500, and stopped at 2000. I found 3000 grip paper, but its more like a clay sponge, but definitely did a nice finish on the heatsink (the first item I did, so I had the energy)
Here's the finish


It idles at 5016MHz at 23 degrees, and even in silent mode doesn't get to more than 56 degrees at 100% load at just under 5GHz.

Would post pics of the water block as well but not sure if this is the right forum for that.


----------



## Tman5293

Will someone with a highly OC'ed 8350/8320 check out this thread and run the benchmark?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1340025/guru3d-guru3d-releases-catzilla-benchmark

I want to see what kind of scores you guys get compared to the Intel scores. My stock 8350 is on the first page of results at the highest settings. I imagine a high OC'ed 8350/20 would score very well if accompanied by an OC'ed 7970.


----------



## EkseF

I just did this quick, didn't even disable antivirus etc programs.

Stock 8350 with 2000MHz ram and somewhat overclocked gtx 680


5016MHz FX 8350 with 2000MHz ram and somewhat overclocked gtx 680


Same on catzilla


----------



## mongoled

Well this CPU isnt going to get 5Ghz stable, lol



BIOS Settings

CPU Voltage:
CPU VDDA: 2.8v
CPU LLC: Extreme
CPU VOCP: Disabled
CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
CPU PWM Mode: Extreme

CPU NB Voltage: 1.30v
CPU NB LLC: Auto
CPU NB VOCP: Auto

Hugh jump in voltage under load from BIOS setting!

Has anyone else confirmed that the combo of CPU LLC: Extreme + CPU VOCP: Disabled is the cause of this.

I.e. in that DIGI+ estimates this is what is required to keep the CPU stable ??

CPU needs over 1.6v to stay *stable* at 4900mhz.

Another FX-8350 is on the way, hope its better than this one, will find out after the New Year !

Thats 10 runs complete at 4900 mhz max Package temp was 62C....


----------



## Tarnix

Digi+ at extreme is not recommended. It gives stupid high voltages. Try "very high" ?
Also, your temps are crazy! at 5.0GHz I fail to produce correct floats (IBT with AVX) but my temps aren't above 55!

P.S.: Stop OC'ing only with CPU multiplier... 250FSB is a good spot.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Digi+ at extreme is not recommended. It gives stupid high voltages. Try "very high" ?
> Also, your temps are crazy! at 5.0GHz I fail to produce correct floats (IBT with AVX) but my temps aren't above 55!
> 
> P.S.: Stop OC'ing only with CPU multiplier... 250FSB is a good spot.


His temps are fine.

Also, every CPU is different, just because you can hold an FSB of 250 doesn't mean he can. FSB deadzones are something each person has to find on their own.


----------



## Tarnix

I don't see how 75°C is fine. but okay O__o


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't see how 75°C is fine. but okay O__o


The socket is at 75 but the core is at 61 - 62 he is fine... Just !


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Digi+ at extreme is not recommended. It gives stupid high voltages. Try "very high" ?
> Also, your temps are crazy! at 5.0GHz I fail to produce correct floats (IBT with AVX) but my temps aren't above 55!
> P.S.: Stop OC'ing only with CPU multiplier... 250FSB is a good spot.


Thanks for confirming the DIGI+ characteristics with me. From what ive read here 62C is the max recommended package temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His temps are fine.
> Also, every CPU is different, just because you can hold an FSB of 250 doesn't mean he can. FSB deadzones are something each person has to find on their own.


Thanks for confirming the temp thing, also, I didnt think there was a reason to try different fsb/multi combinations, is there data that shows it could have different results with regards to clockspeed ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> The socket is at 75 but the core is at 61 - 62 he is fine... Just !


Yup really pushing the limit here as was wanting to put the CPU right on the edge, but the temps arent suprising 1.62v, LOL,


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
> theres only one but for a low OC doesn't seem like its bad.. but don't know the upper limits
> EDIT and I just got my raystorm!!


Ur going to love that raystorm! I imagine you did your homework and already know that it's definately in the top 3 performing wb's. Definately the best priced. The tim that comes with it is pretty decent. I've gotten the same temps from AC5 and only a degree or two better with gelid xtreme.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Digi+ at extreme is not recommended. It gives stupid high voltages. Try "very high" ?
> Also, your temps are crazy! at 5.0GHz I fail to produce correct floats (IBT with AVX) but my temps aren't above 55!
> P.S.: Stop OC'ing only with CPU multiplier... 250FSB is a good spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming the DIGI+ characteristics with me. From what ive read here 62C is the max recommended package temp.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His temps are fine.
> Also, every CPU is different, just because you can hold an FSB of 250 doesn't mean he can. FSB deadzones are something each person has to find on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming the temp thing, also, I didnt think there was a reason to try different fsb/multi combinations, is there data that shows it could have different results with regards to clockspeed ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> The socket is at 75 but the core is at 61 - 62 he is fine... Just !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup really pushing the limit here as was wanting to put the CPU right on the edge, but the temps arent suprising 1.62v, LOL,
Click to expand...

Sometimes, more so on Asus boards (with PD anyway), you hit a multiplier wall where it just won't get stable. Using a lower multi and higher fsb can help.

FSB deadzones are frequencies that simply do not work no matter what. My old Ph II had a dead zone of 226-239, but both 225 and 240 would work fine.

One of the most fun things about AMD cpus is finding that perfect balance between fsb and multi for the highest clock possible.


----------



## boxx2carey

trying to go balls deep on the OC on my 8350, dont think i wanna go much higher on the voltage. its only 60mins into prime blend test thou but i still wanted to post it, ill give it another few hours


asus Sabertooth 990fx v1
Bus freq: 200mhz
muliti: 25x
CPU LLC: Ultra high
CPU Current capability: 130%
CPU voltage freq: Auto
CPU Phase: Auto
NB LLC: High
NB Current capability: 100%
Ram: 16g g skill running at 1866mhz 9-10-9-28-39

the rig in question

i did have to end up wiring up a 92mm GPU fan to cool my NB, my vcore was hitting 75c+, felt like i could of fried an egg on it lol


not sure if i should start tinkering with the bus frequency, seem to be having luck with just the multiplier.


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Will someone with a highly OC'ed 8350/8320 check out this thread and run the benchmark?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1340025/guru3d-guru3d-releases-catzilla-benchmark
> I want to see what kind of scores you guys get compared to the Intel scores. My stock 8350 is on the first page of results at the highest settings. I imagine a high OC'ed 8350/20 would score very well if accompanied by an OC'ed 7970.


So I decided to star over.

Stock, all stock.



CPU 4.5GHz (302fsb, 2400 nb / ht), 2000MHz Ram 7-9-7-24-33-t2, gpu 1228/3225


Same as above, added some to gpu, forgot exact numbers.


CPU 4.8GHz (302fsb, 2400 nb / ht), 2000MHz Ram 7-9-7-24-33-t2, gpu 1280/3251


Skipped over 5Ghz, Tried 5,213 but failed, not enought voltage, not enought time to find needed voltage, will try again later maybe.

CPU 5.1 Ghz (302fsb, 2400 nb / ht), 2000MHz Ram 7-9-7-24-33-t2, gpu 1280/3276

Kitty


Cat


Tiger


Catzilla


got top 20 on every one category.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxx2carey*
> 
> trying to go balls deep on the OC on my 8350, dont think i wanna go much higher on the voltage. its only 60mins into prime blend test thou but i still wanted to post it, ill give it another few hours
> 
> asus Sabertooth 990fx v1
> Bus freq: 200mhz
> muliti: 25x
> CPU LLC: Ultra high
> CPU Current capability: 130%
> CPU voltage freq: Auto
> CPU Phase: Auto
> NB LLC: High
> NB Current capability: 100%
> Ram: 16g g skill running at 1866mhz 9-10-9-28-39
> not sure if i should start tinkering with the bus frequency, seem to be having luck with just the multiplier.


Great CPU!

What batch number ?

Man have not been fortunate to get a good CPU for a long time, my last decent CPU was an Opteron 170, and before that a thoroughbred B, LOL

I envy you


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sometimes, more so on Asus boards (with PD anyway), you hit a multiplier wall where it just won't get stable. Using a lower multi and higher fsb can help.
> FSB deadzones are frequencies that simply do not work no matter what. My old Ph II had a dead zone of 226-239, but both 225 and 240 would work fine.
> One of the most fun things about AMD cpus is finding that perfect balance between fsb and multi for the highest clock possible.


OK then, will give the fsb a try !

Im not expecting any changes, but could end up with a suprise










From the data ive seen it looks like the newer batch numbers are not doing as well as the older batch number 1229 seems to be a particularly good one...


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxx2carey*
> 
> trying to go balls deep on the OC on my 8350, dont think i wanna go much higher on the voltage. its only 60mins into prime blend test thou but i still wanted to post it, ill give it another few hours
> 
> asus Sabertooth 990fx v1
> Bus freq: 200mhz
> muliti: 25x
> CPU LLC: Ultra high
> CPU Current capability: 130%
> CPU voltage freq: Auto
> CPU Phase: Auto
> NB LLC: High
> NB Current capability: 100%
> Ram: 16g g skill running at 1866mhz 9-10-9-28-39
> the rig in question
> 
> i did have to end up wiring up a 92mm GPU fan to cool my NB, my vcore was hitting 75c+, felt like i could of fried an egg on it lol
> 
> not sure if i should start tinkering with the bus frequency, seem to be having luck with just the multiplier.


Damn that is nice, I love the white and black contrast, great job! I have to use LLC Very high, Ultra seems to cause issues on my UD7. Do the CPU frequency OC too and compare what OC is better. I have had better luck with the CPU OC over the multiplier only


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> My computer is totally wacked out now.... I uninstalled AMD overdrive and now my cpu is jumping EVERYWHERE and so are the voltages. I reset everything to stock settings in bios and even did a system restore to 2 days ago. I have no idea whats going on with it....


That's strange, I've never had any problems with overdrive when using it exclusively. I would clear cmos , set optimized defaults and start from there. Make sure to disable the power saving features and see if it still is bonkers.


----------



## boxx2carey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> Damn that is nice, I love the white and black contrast, great job! I have to use LLC Very high, Ultra seems to cause issues on my UD7. Do the CPU frequency OC too and compare what OC is better. I have had better luck with the CPU OC over the multiplier only


thanks mangggg, yeaa actually on the asus boards LLC: ultra high = very high on gigabyte boards, and asus LLC: extreme = gigabyte LLC: ultra, i had issues aswell on "extreme", wasnt stable. ill have to attempt a multi/bus freq OC and see what happens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Great CPU!
> What batch number ?
> Man have not been fortunate to get a good CPU for a long time, my last decent CPU was an Opteron 170, and before that a thoroughbred B, LOL
> I envy you


Thanks!!!, yea from what ive been reading in the thread it seems to be hit or miss, luckly i got a good one, ordered it launch day off newegg, ughhh but i wish i had checked the batch # before i mounted the water block, now really wanna know now lol.


----------



## Honk5891

Holy crap.... new FX 8350 I got to replace my bogus 8320 ROCKS. got a 4.5Ghz on 1.44V stable 10 run IBT at no more than 52C


----------



## boxx2carey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> got top 20 on every one category.


installed it and couldnt get it to run, would load then freeze up as it started, tried diasbling x-fire but no go, still in beta so im sure they will figure it out, was feeling the tunes/dubstep thou


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> My computer is totally wacked out now.... I uninstalled AMD overdrive and now my cpu is jumping EVERYWHERE and so are the voltages. I reset everything to stock settings in bios and even did a system restore to 2 days ago. I have no idea whats going on with it....


turn CORE turbo on in AOD save then turn off, this will fix your issue


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> turn CORE turbo on in AOD save then turn off, this will fix your issue


Good to know thank you. I seem to be ok now after swapping out to my new 8350


----------



## Honk5891

Definately a happy man today. This is far nicer than an 8320 that comes stock with 1.40V and wont overclock past 4.3Ghz









Edit: tried for 4.7Ghz but no dice even with a hefty voltage increase. Rig freezes up even at 1.55V and temps of 67C so Im going to make an assumption that this is my board that is limiting me with its lesser power phase (which I do not understand at all what power phases are or do haha). None the less 4.6Ghz at those temps and volts make me smile


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*
> 
> Amd Fx 8350 4.5 Ghz
> I tested with Prime95
> test results
> http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/60/testwf.png


with Noctua NH-D14

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/4194/test111c.png


----------



## Honk5891

Slightly dissapointed with my 3Dmark11 score not hitting 10k though....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5288933 - 1250/1550 gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5288997 - 1250/1700 gpu 9980 ARRRRGGGG


----------



## MistrEd

What I like to do and I have saw mentioned in here before for checking stability on a overclock is run 4 threads of Prime 95 and 4 threads of IBT with custom memory settings at the same time, some times I might even run 3 different at 1 time. I have my everyday oc good at 4.5ghz now it appears. I will slowly push it up more over time. Seems to always be some little changes between all the bios updates that it changes the fine tuning some.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hi everyone.

I have a little quenstion about me CPU temperature.
I still do not understand wish CPU sensor is the right one, seriously tough, i see some crazy temps like 12C an 70C, i just dont get it.
Take a look at this picture, wish one is the real CPU tempereature, PLEAS HELP!
It is running stable 5.052Ghz at 1.568v on the Gigiabyte 990FXA-UD3.

Waiting for some answers, thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ur going to love that raystorm! I imagine you did your homework and already know that it's definately in the top 3 performing wb's. Definately the best priced. The tim that comes with it is pretty decent. I've gotten the same temps from AC5 and only a degree or two better with gelid xtreme.


annnndd this is what I get from buying it used.. found a leak in the radiator.. but he credited me back the cost of a new one.. so thats nice .. and i dont think i got the pretty LED's and had to Mcgyver a backplate cause the raystorm one was missing...

in later news went to turn on my computer.. red light of doom CPU light.. im trying to figure out if I have a grounding issue or if my PSU died... it was going into the BIOS now it wont POST at all







hope i wasn't an idiot and fried something


----------



## pCkOpAtuS

I want to use the 5 Ghz processor. Does anyone know of the settings for the Asus Evo m5a99x please?

CPU LLC:?
CPU / NB LLC:?
Cpu Current Capability:?
CPU / NB Current Capability:?
CPU Power Phase Control:?
CPU Voltage Freq. :?
CPU Power Duty Control:?

and

CPU Voltage:?
CPU / NB Voltage:?

How do I need these settings to 5 Ghz.


----------



## sdlvx

I thought I would drop by and show you guys what Raystorm RS 360 can do when you don't go crazy on CPUNB and HTlink. ^_^

I am getting closer and closer to 9. 8.86 was my old record.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> I thought I would drop by and show you guys what Raystorm RS 360 can do when you don't go crazy on CPUNB and HTlink. ^_^
> I am getting closer and closer to 9. 8.86 was my old record.


Looks great tough, but wish of these are you real CPU temp?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Looks great tough, but wish of these are you real CPU temp?


Upper 50s, it's what the max is and I left hwmonitor running the entire time. It's not IBT stable though. I might pick up some better ram later, I want to be able to run RAM + CPUNB + HT all at the same speed. I can't find much 2600mhz ram though.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyLefty*
> 
> So over the weekend I put in a new Thermaltake Extreme 2.0, and to make sure I got the most out of it to cool my 8350, I lapped the copper heatsink on the block and lapped the heatspreader on the CPU.
> Both came out nicely, but I think I want to go back over the CPU, after five hours I just wanted to be done sanding!
> Here's the CPU, I used a piece of dense Styrofoam to hold the cpu from the pin side, and used a mirror that I picked up at an auto parts store.
> 
> I started with 1000 grit sand paper, but it wasn't doing the job fast enough. So i moved down to 400, then up to 600, and from then used 1000, 1500, and stopped at 2000. I found 3000 grip paper, but its more like a clay sponge, but definitely did a nice finish on the heatsink (the first item I did, so I had the energy)
> Here's the finish
> 
> It idles at 5016MHz at 23 degrees, and even in silent mode doesn't get to more than 56 degrees at 100% load at just under 5GHz.
> Would post pics of the water block as well but not sure if this is the right forum for that.


That sanding of the copper is supposed to aid heat dissipation?? You obviously will never be able to resell that cpu after sanding off the serial number, batch etc. But I assume performance is more important to you. By the way is Crazy Lefty an indication you are Left handed or very Left politically?


----------



## Sazz

Got a new 8350 and the batch number I got is 1244PGT (From newegg) poped it in and at stock clocks turbo off it has 1.325cpu vcore, its the lowest I've seen compared to the other 4 that we have tested (most got 1.3750v) now playing with overclocking, 5.1Ghz seems to need 1.525v but testing it with prime95 IBT right now (Since Prime95 seems to have issue's, I don't think it does but whatever LOL.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Well this CPU isnt going to get 5Ghz stable, lol
> 
> BIOS Settings
> CPU Voltage:
> CPU VDDA: 2.8v
> CPU LLC: Extreme
> CPU VOCP: Disabled
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> CPU PWM Mode: Extreme
> CPU NB Voltage: 1.30v
> CPU NB LLC: Auto
> CPU NB VOCP: Auto
> Hugh jump in voltage under load from BIOS setting!
> Has anyone else confirmed that the combo of CPU LLC: Extreme + CPU VOCP: Disabled is the cause of this.
> I.e. in that DIGI+ estimates this is what is required to keep the CPU stable ??
> CPU needs over 1.6v to stay *stable* at 4900mhz.
> Another FX-8350 is on the way, hope its better than this one, will find out after the New Year !
> Thats 10 runs complete at 4900 mhz max Package temp was 62C....


Your VDDA is way to high. The highest safe setting is 2.695 . You most likely are getting serious side affects at 2.8 GHZ.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His temps are fine.
> Also, every CPU is different, just because you can hold an FSB of 250 doesn't mean he can. FSB deadzones are something each person has to find on their own.[/quote
> 
> Yes I found that out when my friend did fsb 277 with 17 multiplier and I could not do anything in the 270's at that multiplier or any other.


----------



## Veedo

tried an 8320 today. the vid was 1.3375, It was stable with prime at 1.4375, and I couldn't get it stable any higher with increases in voltage. stuck the 8350 back in. both my 8350 + 8320 are 1242. best I can do with the 8350 is 4.5 at 1.44 loaded vcore, prime stable for 35+ hours. I cant get prime stability over that without massive voltage increases, and I do not have the extra cooling for that. this is the first chip ive had that ive been completely and utterly limited by cooling, since year 2000.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That sanding of the copper is supposed to aid heat dissipation?? You obviously will never be able to resell that cpu after sanding off the serial number, batch etc. But I assume performance is more important to you. By the way is Crazy Lefty an indication you are Left handed or very Left politically?


It's called lapping. Lapping a CPU does 2 things.

1: Makes the surface of the CPU perfectly flat.
2: gets rid of the nickle for direct copper contact.

Both of those are good for temps, and don't underestimate OCN, I've seen lapped CPUs sell in the marketplace.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> tried an 8320 today. the vid was 1.3375, It was stable with prime at 1.4375, and I couldn't get it stable any higher with increases in voltage. stuck the 8350 back in. both my 8350 + 8320 are 1242. best I can do with the 8350 is 4.5 at 1.44 loaded vcore, prime stable for 35+ hours. I cant get prime stability over that without massive voltage increases, and I do not have the extra cooling for that. this is the first chip ive had that ive been completely and utterly limited by cooling, since year 2000.


Ignore Prime, use IBT, OCCT, Overdrive, and other tools. Your life will be easier.


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ignore Prime, use IBT, OCCT, Overdrive, and other tools. Your life will be easier.


i am on the prime95 stability side of the fence. if i settled for non prime, i think 4.7-4.9 is not out of the question.


----------



## Darius Silver

Just throwing this out there, but is there anyone with a Asus board and that Samsung wonder ram? I can't seem to OC mine, at all. I have risen (and lowered) volts, played with all the timings, and I either get a no post at all, or near instant error from OCCT. I have ran memtest and I let it do 2 passes successfully (took bloody forever), but am not sure I did the right tests or setup. I just let it start and go.

My CPU is @ 4.6Ghz with 1.76 1.476 volts (8 and 2 hours with OCCT/Prime95 stable respectively, haven't had time to let it do a 8+ hour run yet) and I've had my CPU/NB at 1.2, 1.3, and 1.35 trying to get that ram anywhere other then stock. The only settings I have not played with are in the "DRAM Driving Control" and am hoping there is fine tuning there to make the RAM do anything









Any insight would be greatly appreciated as I am not happy with 1600 Mhz. Or, could this be a sign of a crappy IMC?


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Just throwing this out there, but is there anyone with a Asus board and that Samsung wonder ram? I can't seem to OC mine, at all. I have risen (and lowered) volts, played with all the timings, and I either get a no post at all, or near instant error from OCCT. I have ran memtest and I let it do 2 passes successfully (took bloody forever), but am not sure I did the right tests or setup. I just let it start and go.
> My CPU is @ 4.6Ghz with 1.76 volts (8 and 2 hours with OCCT/Prime95 stable respectively, haven't had time to let it do a 8+ hour run yet) and I've had my CPU/NB at 1.2, 1.3, and 1.35 trying to get that ram anywhere other then stock. The only settings I have not played with are in the "DRAM Driving Control" and am hoping there is fine tuning there to make the RAM do anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated as I am not happy with 1600 Mhz. Or, could this be a sign of a crappy IMC?


i am using 4 sticks of the wonder ram in an asus crosshair v formula z. i have it at 1866 right now, left all settings at auto, and set it to 9-9-9, and 2t. 1.35 volts makes that setup stable, nb volts never seemed to do anything for me yet. 2133 is almost attainable at 11-11-11, but not prime stable for me yet.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> i am using 4 sticks of the wonder ram in an asus crosshair v formula z. i have it at 1866 right now, left all settings at auto, and set it to 9-9-9, and 2t. 1.35 volts makes that setup stable, nb volts never seemed to do anything for me yet. 2133 is almost attainable at 11-11-11, but not prime stable for me yet.


Wow... I had the ram set to 1.5 volts trying for 1866 and it's stayed that since for all my other attempts. Dropped the ram to 1.35 and am running OCCT with your settings and no instant crash... This is almost unbelievable...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Just throwing this out there, but is there anyone with a Asus board and that Samsung wonder ram? I can't seem to OC mine, at all. I have risen (and lowered) volts, played with all the timings, and I either get a no post at all, or near instant error from OCCT. I have ran memtest and I let it do 2 passes successfully (took bloody forever), but am not sure I did the right tests or setup. I just let it start and go.
> My CPU is @ 4.6Ghz with 1.76 volts (8 and 2 hours with OCCT/Prime95 stable respectively, haven't had time to let it do a 8+ hour run yet) and I've had my CPU/NB at 1.2, 1.3, and 1.35 trying to get that ram anywhere other then stock. The only settings I have not played with are in the "DRAM Driving Control" and am hoping there is fine tuning there to make the RAM do anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated as I am not happy with 1600 Mhz. Or, could this be a sign of a crappy IMC?


Surely you arent at 1.76 volts on the cpu?


----------



## Darius Silver

Lol, sorry, should have been a 4 between all that, 1.476.


----------



## cssorkinman

Whew, had me worried there- IMC= I M CRISPY lol


----------



## ComputerRestore

@ CrazyLefty

Not sure if Lapped your CPU on your table in the picture, but the most effective way is on Glass. Glass is very smooth and as an insulator will prevent your CPU from being damaged by static electricity built up from the sanding motion. Static electricity will build up hundreds of thousands of volts, so even a ground strap is a good idea too.

But great work none the less. I lapped my FX 8150, and it is a ton of work to get to where yours is. That layer of Tin is suprisingly thick.

I didn't hear anything back from AMD yet about my CPU (Tracking showed it showed up there on the 14th) So I submitted another ticket, asking about my other ticket. Like magic I got an email back today saying I will be receiving a replacement, wohoo. I'm curious as to what they actually found, but I'm sure they wont say.


----------



## Darius Silver

I still can't believe this, 30 minutes into OCCT and no crash with 1866 9-9-9-27 and 1.35 volts. When I tried 1866 11-11-11-30 with 1.5 it would usually not post XD I guess my set must HATE volts. This is so exciting, now I can go back to trying to OC'ing the bus and (hopefully) not have to worry about the ram.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> i am using 4 sticks of the wonder ram in an asus crosshair v formula z. i have it at 1866 right now, left all settings at auto, and set it to 9-9-9, and 2t. 1.35 volts makes that setup stable, nb volts never seemed to do anything for me yet. 2133 is almost attainable at 11-11-11, but not prime stable for me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I had the ram set to 1.5 volts trying for 1866 and it's stayed that since for all my other attempts. Dropped the ram to 1.35 and am running OCCT with your settings and no instant crash... This is almost unbelievable...
Click to expand...

There is a reason we called it "WonderRAM".


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> I still can't believe this, 30 minutes into OCCT and no crash with 1866 9-9-9-27 and 1.35 volts. When I tried 1866 11-11-11-30 with 1.5 it would usually not post XD I guess my set must HATE volts. This is so exciting, now I can go back to trying to OC'ing the bus and (hopefully) not have to worry about the ram.


My set doesn't like high voltage either. But I was happy with 2300Mhz @ 1.375v on my Bulldozer, so I can't complain. (I have yet to try higher on this Piledriver though) It seemed to act strange on my Piledriver, but since it went RMA'd for other reasons, I'll get to try them out on a new one.


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> I still can't believe this, 30 minutes into OCCT and no crash with 1866 9-9-9-27 and 1.35 volts. When I tried 1866 11-11-11-30 with 1.5 it would usually not post XD I guess my set must HATE volts. This is so exciting, now I can go back to trying to OC'ing the bus and (hopefully) not have to worry about the ram.


sweet deal! 1t is a no go for me with this ram, at least with 4 sticks. doesn't seem to matter what the timings, speed or voltage is set to. I think i could up the fsb to shoot for 2000mhz memory speed, but ehh, i settled. i found a pretty cushy stable overclock, now its time to see what it can actually do.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> sweet deal! 1t is a no go for me with this ram, at least with 4 sticks. doesn't seem to matter what the timings, speed or voltage is set to. I think i could up the fsb to shoot for 2000mhz memory speed, but ehh, i settled. i found a pretty cushy stable overclock, now its time to see what it can actually do.


Much thanks again! I was getting close to caving in and spending another 100$ on ram thinking this set would not OC. But it was my bullish attempt at OC'ing the RAM that was my undoing (granted still a ways to go to see if this is a stable ram OC, but looking better now then it ever was).


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> So I decided to star over.
> Stock, all stock.


I have never used the benchmark software you used (Allbenchmarks).
However, I will say that some of your results don't make sense.
If I understand correctly, you had a near double in performance going from 4.8 GHz to 5.1 GHz.
I would say there is an error with the benchmark.

A couple days ago, while trying to OC my RAM, I found a problem with the HPET (high perf timer).
I ran AS-SSD and it complained that the HPET timer was off because of OC ... And then it refused to proceed any further.
HDTach gave me numbers in the 1600MB/s range which is not possible for 2 SSDs in RAID0. Theoritical max would be 1200 MB/s.
IBT was also giving me numbers that were twice as fast as they should have been.

It turns out the OC was affecting the timer, and all the results in most benchmarks were wrong.
When I fixed the RAM timings, the HPET timer error went away in AS SSD.
And all the crazy high benchmark numbers went back to earth.

I would suggest you run AS SSD and see if you get that timer error .


----------



## Honk5891

I have a question about AMD overdrive. I did give it a try yesterday but ran into downclocking issues when upping my voltage and I'm guessing that is because I did have my bios set at its defaults. Id like to be able to do EVERYTHING through overdrive but I don't know if I can disable features like cool n quit, c6 and apm. Does anyone with experience with this program know? Or do I have to disable those things through the bios then overclock with overdrive? Also is it possible to disable and enable llc and such through overdrive?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> I have a question about AMD overdrive. I did give it a try yesterday but ran into downclocking issues when upping my voltage and I'm guessing that is because I did have my bios set at its defaults. Id like to be able to do EVERYTHING through overdrive but I don't know if I can disable features like cool n quit, c6 and apm. Does anyone with experience with this program know? Or do I have to disable those things through the bios then overclock with overdrive? Also is it possible to disable and enable llc and such through overdrive?


All features must be turned off in the BIOS and then use Overdrive to OC

LLc is a feature of the board and requires settings to be made in the BIOS

there are somethings that OVerdrie can control but it is limited


----------



## Honk5891

Ok gotcha. Any idea why I would downclock to 2.9ghz the other day as soon as id touch voltage in overdrive? I had all the features turned off through bios and nothing else and had set 4.4ghz through overdrive and as soon as I moved the cpu vid slider from 1.40v it would downclock to 2.9ghz and I could get it back unless I lower my voltage back to 1.40


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Ok gotcha. Any idea why I would downclock to 2.9ghz the other day as soon as id touch voltage in overdrive? I had all the features turned off through bios and nothing else and had set 4.4ghz through overdrive and as soon as I moved the cpu vid slider from 1.40v it would downclock to 2.9ghz and I could get it back unless I lower my voltage back to 1.40


personaly i have not ever seen that issue


----------



## Honk5891

Maybe ill try the asus utility. Last time I tried to install it I kept getting an error and it would pop up a bunch of the run or cancel windows before crashing....


----------



## Honk5891

Not a big fan of the Asus Turbo V as I cannot overclock using FSB even though it gives the bar for it because you cannot return your NB and mem to stock....


----------



## vonalka

Hi everyone,

Just recently upgraded my AMD rig with a 8350, it has been noticablely faster than my FX-8150.

I updated my build log with a few pics:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build

Also - i filled out the form in the OP to be added to the club

Cheers!


----------



## Honk5891

I have just one more question about overclocking this beastly 8350. I usually overclock with LLC enabled and am trying to calculate vdroop and whatnot and watching cpuz to see how much it drops from what I set it to. Im currently having to set it at 1.57V in Asus Tubro V Evo and when under load in IBT it never goes above 1.52V. Obviously that is due to Vdroop. My question is If I have it set to 1.57V and I have features and whatnot turned off through bios for power saving that means that it will constantly idle at that voltage and obviously this is no good for my chip correct? Temps do not go over 63C on the core temps but the CPU temp hits 84C. This is where my second question comes in. Which temps do I go by to determine my temperature barrier? Is it the core temps that I keep under 70C or the cpu case temps?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> I have just one more question about overclocking this beastly 8350. I usually overclock with LLC enabled and am trying to calculate vdroop and whatnot and watching cpuz to see how much it drops from what I set it to. Im currently having to set it at 1.57V in Asus Tubro V Evo and when under load in IBT it never goes above 1.52V. Obviously that is due to Vdroop. My question is If I have it set to 1.57V and I have features and whatnot turned off through bios for power saving that means that it will constantly idle at that voltage and obviously this is no good for my chip correct? Temps do not go over 63C on the core temps but the CPU temp hits 84C. This is where my second question comes in. Which temps do I go by to determine my temperature barrier? Is it the core temps that I keep under 70C or the cpu case temps?


core temps are the CPU safe temps.. I would see about getting a little bit more airflow in your case with socket temps reaching that high. and yes you have a .05v vdroop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Just recently upgraded my AMD rig with a 8350, it has been noticablely faster than my FX-8150.
> I updated my build log with a few pics:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build
> Also - i filled out the form in the OP to be added to the club
> Cheers!


welcome


----------



## Ashura

Hey guys,
Just installed my new cooler, Venomous X, Oc'd to 4.4GHz @ stock/auto Voltage.

Ran Cinebench, the performance decreased!








Single core was : 1.10 @ 4GHz & 1.16 @ 4.4GHz.
But,


Need some guidance.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> core temps are the CPU safe temps.. I would see about getting a little bit more airflow in your case with socket temps reaching that high. and yes you have a .05v vdroop
> welcome


My question about the Vdroop was can I leave it at 1.57V with LLC off to achieve my overclock of 4.7Ghz @ 1.53V under load or would the 1.57V while idle be bad for my chip?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just installed my new cooler, Venomous X, Oc'd to 4.4GHz @ stock/auto Voltage.
> Ran Cinebench, the performance decreased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single core was : 1.10 @ 4GHz & 1.16 @ 4.4GHz.
> But,
> 
> Need some guidance.


Update:
Clocked it to 4.5GHz @ 1.425V (It went upto 1.45..During test)


Temps were quite high though










http://valid.canardpc.com/2623385


----------



## EkseF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> I have never used the benchmark software you used (Allbenchmarks).
> However, I will say that some of your results don't make sense.
> If I understand correctly, you had a near double in performance going from 4.8 GHz to 5.1 GHz.
> I would say there is an error with the benchmark.


The increase was 84 points, I just decided to run all the benches at 5.1 that the software offered since I knew I didn't have time to look for a stable oc on 5.2Ghz The earlier tests are all tiger (look at the pictures) and then find the Tiger bench on 5.1Ghz


----------



## Evil Penguin

FX-8150 to 8350, generally worth it (air cooling only)?
I'm thinking about it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> My question about the Vdroop was can I leave it at 1.57V with LLC off to achieve my overclock of 4.7Ghz @ 1.53V under load or would the 1.57V while idle be bad for my chip?


that wouldn't be bad.. but once you hit 4.7-4.8 and if you decided to stay there then I would lower volts until it becomes unstable one tick at a time then put put it to the setting before it became unstable.. after that just add in the power saves.. but Cool and quiet is the one that will really help you with maintaining voltages.. 1.53 alone should yeild 4.8-50 depending on the chip you got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Update:
> Clocked it to 4.5GHz @ 1.425V (It went upto 1.45..During test)
> 
> Temps were quite high though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2623385


normally when I see multi threaded go down I raise the voltages by a tick or two.. but you have to figure out which one is actually low.. yay for fine tuning
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> FX-8150 to 8350, generally worth it (air cooling only)?
> I'm thinking about it.


yes.. slightly cooler chip and better IP.. but then again is it worth it to you.. do you plan on over clocking? if you do this chip will go far.. but you need water to really push it.. lets put it this way Vishera is what Zambezi was supposed to be


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> FX-8150 to 8350, generally worth it (air cooling only)?
> I'm thinking about it.


I enjoyed the move from the fx8120 to the fx8320, If you got the money and the itch, then yes its worth it.


----------



## Evil Penguin

I do plan on overclocking it.
My 8150 tops out at 4.5 GHz and I have a feeling that the 8350 would do the same.
If that's the case, I would get about a 7% speed boost or so with a slight reduction in power usage.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I do plan on overclocking it.
> My 8150 tops out at 4.5 GHz and I have a feeling that the 8350 would do the same.
> If that's the case, I would get about a 7% speed boost or so with a slight reduction in power usage.
> Decisions, decisions.


I had 4.5 stable with ok temps using a coolermaster N520 maybe able to squeek by to 4.6


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I do plan on overclocking it.
> My 8150 tops out at 4.5 GHz and I have a feeling that the 8350 would do the same.
> If that's the case, I would get about a 7% speed boost or so with a slight reduction in power usage.
> Decisions, decisions.


I thought that too, but was not the case. I can get 5.0 easy on my FX8320, Current clock at 4.8 ish all day long


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that wouldn't be bad.. but once you hit 4.7-4.8 and if you decided to stay there then I would lower volts until it becomes unstable one tick at a time then put put it to the setting before it became unstable.. after that just add in the power saves.. but Cool and quiet is the one that will really help you with maintaining voltages.. 1.53 alone should yeild 4.8-50 depending on the chip you got


So your saying that after having it stable in IBT I can lower the voltages until it becomes unstable in every day use? Or lower until its unstable in IBT? Because I have LLC off and my volts are set at 1.57V which with vdroop gives me 1.53V at 100% load in IBT. And that is one notch up from unstable for IBT.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> I thought that too, but was not the case. I can get 5.0 easy on my FX8320, Current clock at 4.8 ish all day long


WOW you have a beautiful layout. jelly on the raid ssd's


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WOW you have a beautiful layout. jelly on the raid ssd's


Thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> So your saying that after having it stable in IBT I can lower the voltages until it becomes unstable in every day use? Or lower until its unstable in IBT? Because I have LLC off and my volts are set at 1.57V which with vdroop gives me 1.53V at 100% load in IBT. And that is one notch up from unstable for IBT.


lower until its unstable in IBT. Because that is one notch up from unstable for IBT

basically you are doing it right I was just reiterating the best way to do it


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I do plan on overclocking it.
> My 8150 tops out at 4.5 GHz and I have a feeling that the 8350 would do the same.
> If that's the case, I would get about a 7% speed boost or so with a slight reduction in power usage.
> Decisions, decisions.


I got 4.5 with stock volts on my 8350. With a little luck you could get something similar.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Just throwing this out there, but is there anyone with a Asus board and that Samsung wonder ram? I can't seem to OC mine, at all. I have risen (and lowered) volts, played with all the timings, and I either get a no post at all, or near instant error from OCCT. I have ran memtest and I let it do 2 passes successfully (took bloody forever), but am not sure I did the right tests or setup. I just let it start and go.
> My CPU is @ 4.6Ghz with 1.76 1.476 volts (8 and 2 hours with OCCT/Prime95 stable respectively, haven't had time to let it do a 8+ hour run yet) and I've had my CPU/NB at 1.2, 1.3, and 1.35 trying to get that ram anywhere other then stock. The only settings I have not played with are in the "DRAM Driving Control" and am hoping there is fine tuning there to make the RAM do anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated as I am not happy with 1600 Mhz. Or, could this be a sign of a crappy IMC?


Bump dram voltage to 1.5 or 1.65 . Sammy's don't like tight timings at higher clocks. cpu/nb on this run was 1.2v.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Bump dram voltage to 1.5 or 1.65 . Sammy's don't like tight timings at higher clocks. cpu/nb on this run was 1.2v.


Wow, 1.65v on Sammy's? I couldn't recommend this. (the max rated voltage is 1.5v)

Here is Samsung Miracle Memory Club for anyone else using Samsung 30nm's


----------



## jonivtec

Is it normal that my CPU temp are around 20 celsius more than my core temps.... its holding back my overclocking ability a lot.i have a 8350 now im at 4.6ghz at 1.39 CPU temp 61 core temp 48 thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> Is it normal that my CPU temp are around 20 celsius more than my core temps.... its holding back my overclocking ability a lot.i have a 8350 now im at 4.6ghz at 1.39 CPU temp 61 core temp 48 thanks


the answer is yes. and you have plenty of room to OC Core temp is 62c max socket (CPU temp) is around 70c it really should only be 10-15c higher at most but all that means it you need better airflow in your case to disepate the heat but the AMD CPU max is based off of core Temp


----------



## jonivtec

OK...thanks for the answer....next question.....after 62 on CPU temps ....the CPU Start throttling to reduce the temperature.my case is a cooler master haf 922 and my CPU is cooled by an antec 920....so air flo is not a problem.....my next solution for better overclocking is a better water cooling solution i asume ??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> OK...thanks for the answer....next question.....after 62 on CPU temps ....the CPU Start throttling to reduce the temperature.my case is a cooler master haf 922 and my CPU is cooled by an antec 920....so air flo is not a problem.....my next solution for better overclocking is a better water cooling solution i asume ??


do you have cool and quiet enabled?


----------



## hotrod717

Wow, 1.65v on Sammy's? I couldn't recommend this. (the max rated voltage is 1.5v)

Here is Samsung Miracle Memory Club for anyone else using Samsung 30nm's

memory running in intel rigs require far less voltage than AMD. Most AMD memory sets are 1.65v. I guess you wouldn't recommend taking a heatsink and fan off of a graphics card because it would void the warranty either. Isn't this OCN????


----------



## jonivtec

Nope...everything is disabled exept hpc mode.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> normally when I see multi threaded go down I raise the voltages by a tick or two.. but you have to figure out which one is actually low.. yay for fine tuning


yea, I manually tweaked my voltage & the performance went up!








Will do some more fine tuning.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wow, 1.65v on Sammy's? I couldn't recommend this. (the max rated voltage is 1.5v)
> Here is Samsung Miracle Memory Club for anyone else using Samsung 30nm's
> memory running in intel rigs require far less voltage than AMD. Most AMD memory sets are 1.65v. I guess you wouldn't recommend taking a heatsink and fan off of a graphics card because it would void the warranty either. Isn't this OCN????


Those Samsung's are a different breed of cat than most ram, they are rated at 1.35 volts so 1.65 is a big jump from stock, even in the context of the OCN world







The guys around here that wear the big boy pants get 2000+ mhz out of them on 1.5 volts, pushing harder than they do is probably unwise







.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> yea, I manually tweaked my voltage & the performance went up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do some more fine tuning.


Schweet


----------



## jonivtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do you have cool and quiet enabled?


ok i figure out my problem.badly applied thermal grease. now my temps CPU/core are much closer and at least 5 celsius lower


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> ok i figure out my problem.badly applied thermal grease. now my temps CPU/core are much closer and at least 5 celsius lower


>< thatd do it glad you got it


----------



## Honk5891

I feel so dumb, I hooked up 2 different fans to my H80 rad and wired them to molex for constant 100% power and my temps dropped 10C on load lol


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> I feel so dumb, I hooked up 2 different fans to my H80 rad and wired them to molex for constant 100% power and my temps dropped 10C on load lol


there there...







don't feel dumb


----------



## Ashura

Hey everybody,
so, THIS is my overclock.
It idles @ 20~22C & Load Temp @ 66C
Whilst gaming and working(Mid level load) it stays around 40~45C.

Should I keep this Overclock? or lower it a little.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey everybody,
> so, THIS is my overclock.
> It idles @ 20~22C & Load Temp @ 66C
> Whilst gaming and working(Mid level load) it stays around 40~45C.
> 
> Should I keep this Overclock? or lower it a little.


I think you're fine. As much as we go on about "Don't go over 62C!", Prime and IBT push the CPU far harder then anything else you're ever likely to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> I feel so dumb, I hooked up 2 different fans to my H80 rad and wired them to molex for constant 100% power and my temps dropped 10C on load lol
> 
> 
> 
> there there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't feel dumb
Click to expand...

Really, don't feel dumb. Very few people understand the benefits of higher Static Pressure and higher CFM on the Corsair coolers. There's a reason Corsair packed 7.7mm/h2o 92CFM fans with them in the box.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think you're fine. As much as we go on about "Don't go over 62C!", Prime and IBT push the CPU far harder then anything else you're ever likely to do.


My thoughts exactly. As long as its stable









Do you think the temps should be lower?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think you're fine. As much as we go on about "Don't go over 62C!", Prime and IBT push the CPU far harder then anything else you're ever likely to do.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. As long as its stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the temps should be lower?
Click to expand...

Seems about right for the size of the cooler.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hey guys, i have question about the CPU temperature.
In hwmonitor the temp i can see is the CPU package temperature, but is that the real CPU temp?
CPU package tem is the same as the temps in Core temp, but is that the real CPU tem? I really don't understand wish sensor is telling the true


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those Samsung's are a different breed of cat than most ram, they are rated at 1.35 volts so 1.65 is a big jump from stock, even in the context of the OCN world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys around here that wear the big boy pants get 2000+ mhz out of them on 1.5 volts, pushing harder than they do is probably unwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I agree that I'm pushing it, but have worked my way up to that and haven't had any heat issues or otherwise. If I was content to get 2000mhz, 1.5v would be fine. People who push the envelope are the ones that seem to have the breakthroughs. If nobody tries, how are you to know?







Let me check.....yep my pants say big boys.


----------



## blackRott9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey guys, i have question about the CPU temperature.
> In hwmonitor the temp i can see is the CPU package temperature, but is that the real CPU temp?
> CPU package tem is the same as the temps in Core temp, but is that the real CPU tem? I really don't understand wish sensor is telling the true


I believe package temp is your _core_ temp in HWMon. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Your core temp is what you want below 62C. 52-55C would be more more acceptable.

Things like the Fritz chess bench and the x264 FHD bench shouldn't be sending you over 52-55C.
IBT and Prime95 may make a quite a few folks do 60C or better.


----------



## jonivtec

Is it me or nobody seems to use occt anymore???


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> Is it me or nobody seems to use occt anymore???


OCCT is a very popular utility. The folks in this thread use it as much as P95. I and other reviewers use it in our articles.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi everyone,

Did any of you notice the CPU voltage resetting to default settings while stress testing? It happened to me before, don't know how it went away, but now it's back after a windows reinstall and I can't get rid of it.

I set my volts to 1.325 in BIOS (default VID is 1.375) and speed to 4200 .. when I stress test the cpu voltage stays at around 1.344 under load which is what I'd expect with LLC on, but after a couple of minutes it jumps to 1.404 (which is what default volts + LLC reach). Even if I stop stress testing, all voltages (all P states) are reset to default settings instead of the -0.05 that I've set in BIOS). Does this after every restart...

If you've ran into this before or have any idea, please let me know.

CnQ is on, everything else that is power related is off. And I know for a fact that it's not CnQ doing this since I've used CnQ before on this same CPU and the issue was not there. It's most likely soft related? If I open AOD and set the voltage back to what I wanted it, it stays that way and doesn't reset (until the next reboot ofcourse).

Please help 

FX-8350 / 990fx-ud3 FE BIOS.


----------



## CrazyLefty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That sanding of the copper is supposed to aid heat dissipation?? You obviously will never be able to resell that cpu after sanding off the serial number, batch etc. But I assume performance is more important to you. By the way is Crazy Lefty an indication you are Left handed or very Left politically?


Left handed
Yeah I'm not interested in reselling it, just to create the best surface for heat transfer.


----------



## CrazyLefty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @ CrazyLefty
> Not sure if Lapped your CPU on your table in the picture, but the most effective way is on Glass. Glass is very smooth and as an insulator will prevent your CPU from being damaged by static electricity built up from the sanding motion. Static electricity will build up hundreds of thousands of volts, so even a ground strap is a good idea too.
> But great work none the less. I lapped my FX 8150, and it is a ton of work to get to where yours is. That layer of Tin is suprisingly thick.
> 
> I didn't hear anything back from AMD yet about my CPU (Tracking showed it showed up there on the 14th) So I submitted another ticket, asking about my other ticket. Like magic I got an email back today saying I will be receiving a replacement, wohoo. I'm curious as to what they actually found, but I'm sure they wont say.


Yeah it was done on a piece of mirror taped down to the table.
I didn't even think of a grounding issue, but honestly I've lapped a few other CPUs with no issues, and can't tell you how much hardware i've installed in less-than-ideal situations with no effects.
I understand that it is a potential risk, I have just never seen it (that I'm aware of).
The tin was tough, I think i even contemplated going really low, like a 220 grit or something, cause it was taking SO long to get through it. And I was already spent from doing the heatsink. Think I may remove it and lap it a bit more, just, because.








Thanks


----------



## jonivtec

I stablized my oc at 4.75 mhz...since then when i benchmark with 3dmark 11 it say my cpu is not recognized due to missing information......this cost me 200 points on the physic scores.Someone know why?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Did any of you notice the CPU voltage resetting to default settings while stress testing? It happened to me before, don't know how it went away, but now it's back after a windows reinstall and I can't get rid of it.
> I set my volts to 1.325 in BIOS (default VID is 1.375) and speed to 4200 .. when I stress test the cpu voltage stays at around 1.344 under load which is what I'd expect with LLC on, but after a couple of minutes it jumps to 1.404 (which is what default volts + LLC reach). Even if I stop stress testing, all voltages (all P states) are reset to default settings instead of the -0.05 that I've set in BIOS). Does this after every restart...
> If you've ran into this before or have any idea, please let me know.
> CnQ is on, everything else that is power related is off. And I know for a fact that it's not CnQ doing this since I've used CnQ before on this same CPU and the issue was not there. It's most likely soft related? If I open AOD and set the voltage back to what I wanted it, it stays that way and doesn't reset (until the next reboot ofcourse).
> Please help
> FX-8350 / 990fx-ud3 FE BIOS.


And if I leave the volts to 1.375 in BIOS under stress it jumped to a whooping 1.475. Please help


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Did any of you notice the CPU voltage resetting to default settings while stress testing? It happened to me before, don't know how it went away, but now it's back after a windows reinstall and I can't get rid of it.
> I set my volts to 1.325 in BIOS (default VID is 1.375) and speed to 4200 .. when I stress test the cpu voltage stays at around 1.344 under load which is what I'd expect with LLC on, but after a couple of minutes it jumps to 1.404 (which is what default volts + LLC reach). Even if I stop stress testing, all voltages (all P states) are reset to default settings instead of the -0.05 that I've set in BIOS). Does this after every restart...
> If you've ran into this before or have any idea, please let me know.
> CnQ is on, everything else that is power related is off. And I know for a fact that it's not CnQ doing this since I've used CnQ before on this same CPU and the issue was not there. It's most likely soft related? If I open AOD and set the voltage back to what I wanted it, it stays that way and doesn't reset (until the next reboot ofcourse).
> Please help
> FX-8350 / 990fx-ud3 FE BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> And if I leave the volts to 1.375 in BIOS under stress it jumped to a whooping 1.475. Please help
Click to expand...

I don't have this board, I can't really help. However, this looks rather concerning to see that your voltages jumps that much. If your board has a Digi+ LLC, check if your setting is at Extreme. This setting is generally bad for non-LN2 cooling since it gives rather extreme voltage jumps. Mine's at Very High, but I could get a way with "High", probably.

On the other hand, 4.2GHz seems a rather low target.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I agree that I'm pushing it, but have worked my way up to that and haven't had any heat issues or otherwise. If I was content to get 2000mhz, 1.5v would be fine. People who push the envelope are the ones that seem to have the breakthroughs. If nobody tries, how are you to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me check.....yep my pants say big boys.


Oh, I completely agree with you that it's good to push the envelope.
When I saw "Samsung" and "try 1.65v" in the same sentence though, I nearly shat. That'd be like saying, "hey, try that Piledriver at 1.8v on Air" (just due to it being so high above the max rated voltage of 1.5v)

What are you OCing that Ram to at 1.65v? My guess would be 3000Mhz @ 9-9-9-21 1T


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't have this board, I can't really help. However, this looks rather concerning to see that your voltages jumps that much. If your board has a Digi+ LLC, check if your setting is at Extreme. This setting is generally bad for non-LN2 cooling since it gives rather extreme voltage jumps. Mine's at Very High, but I could get a way with "High", probably.
> On the other hand, 4.2GHz seems a rather low target.


4.2GHz is a low target because my cooling doesn't take it all that well, and I'd rather have a cool chip at 4.2 instead of a hot one at 4.5 Anything above 1.4v is too hot for my cooler, and I could get 4343 stable at 1.375 and LLC to High but temps were reaching 62c on the cores in stress tests.. I'd rather have them at cooler for 134MHz  My LLC was set to medium when I was having the problem earlier... which ruined my day.

In the end I found out what it was. It may be stupid, but it may also help someone. I would always set CPU WARNING TEMP to 60C ... apparently when socket temps reached 60C, it would set my voltage to AUTO or something like that. It would mess with it anyway. Now it's running just fine, voltage is between 1.36 and 1.376 with LLC to medium and 1.35v in BIOS.

I've been tinkering and reinstalling all day.. about 10h spent until it just hit me... that darn CPU WARNING TEMP.

Good luck and good night.


----------



## pwnzilla61

gpu [email protected] mem+ 420. Probably will overclock more to see what I get.


----------



## Darius Silver

Well, finally almost have a stable OC! *knock on wood* Unfortunately I have a wall at 4.6Ghz and no matter if I go multi or bus no amount of volts gets me stable in OCCT or Prime95 past it(both either crash instantly, or I get a hard lockup). So here is my first solid attempt at 4.6 (if this is stable I'll try dialing down a few volts). Any critiques or issues? (my 12v looks awfully close to spec, but hopefully some wire wiggling may solve it?) I will try benching Cine and Aida64 memory later to compare 4.6 with straight multi and this one. And I think my DRAM was set to 1.37v.



*Edit* Question, is Prime95 hard on memory? Or should I use memtest to make sure it is stable?

*Edit again* Ambient is 25 in the room


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Well, finally almost have a stable OC! *knock on wood* Unfortunately I have a wall at 4.6Ghz and no matter if I go multi or bus no amount of volts gets me stable in OCCT or Prime95 past it(both either crash instantly, or I get a hard lockup). So here is my first solid attempt at 4.6 (if this is stable I'll try dialing down a few volts). Any critiques or issues? (my 12v looks awfully close to spec, but hopefully some wire wiggling may solve it?) I will try benching Cine and Aida64 memory later to compare 4.6 with straight multi and this one. And I think my DRAM was set to 1.37v.
> 
> *Edit* Question, is Prime95 hard on memory? Or should I use memtest to make sure it is stable?
> *Edit again* Ambient is 25 in the room


Have you changed CPU overcurrent protection? I had that issue on my CHVF, increasing it from 100% to 140% fixed the issue. At about 1.475v, it always locked up no matter the frequency I ran it at. (i.e. stock speed with that voltage just to check.)


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Have you changed CPU overcurrent protection? I had that issue on my CHVF, increasing it from 100% to 140% fixed the issue. At about 1.475v, it always locked up no matter the frequency I ran it at. (i.e. stock speed with that voltage just to check.)


Overcurrent protection? I haven't seen that before. I'm running on a M5A97 would I have that option? I have the same issue with my FX 8350 @ 4.6Ghz at pretty much the same volts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Overcurrent protection? I haven't seen that before. I'm running on a M5A97 would I have that option? I have the same issue with my FX 8350 @ 4.6Ghz at pretty much the same volts.


might not but I'll leave the definate answer to the people that know for sure

my assumption is based on that
\A: it is not a highend board
B: its now a high chipset.. 970 is two set down from top
C: you board is one step above and economic value board from ASUS and not really regarded for "top end" programming

but I may be wrong


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Overcurrent protection? I haven't seen that before. I'm running on a M5A97 would I have that option? I have the same issue with my FX 8350 @ 4.6Ghz at pretty much the same volts.


I just changed it in Turbo V. It apparently stuck in bios after that.


I can't say whether or not you have access to it with any other board.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I just changed it in Turbo V. It apparently stuck in bios after that.
> 
> I can't say whether or not you have access to it with any other board.


maybe its because I hadn't used turbo-V when I had my M5A88-v EVO but i am impressed with what ASUS has done with that program


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> maybe its because I hadn't used turbo-V when I had my M5A88-v EVO but i am impressed with what ASUS has done with that program


Yeah, it's pretty damn nice, it's how I got the validation in my sig.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Have you changed CPU overcurrent protection? I had that issue on my CHVF, increasing it from 100% to 140% fixed the issue. At about 1.475v, it always locked up no matter the frequency I ran it at. (i.e. stock speed with that voltage just to check.)


I have VRM thermal limit set to 151 in bios (default 130 I think), not sure if that is the same thing in the software (haven't used it). But on a note, when it was set to default my PC would completely shut down when I stressed at higher clocks.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> I have VRM thermal limit set to 151 in bios (default 130 I think), not sure if that is the same thing in the software (haven't used it). But on a note, when it was set to default my PC would completely shut down when I stressed at higher clocks.


I'm fairly certain those are 2 different things. Overcurrent protection wouldn't have anything to do with a thermal limit. I don't have the CHVF-Z board so I don' t quite know what yours would look like, I'm using the original (non-Z) version.


----------



## Darius Silver

All the options available to me in Digi+ settings. I've had them all in various settings and it never helped.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> All the options available to me in Digi+ settings. I've had them all in various settings and it never helped.


I think it would be CPU current capability


----------



## GrinderCAN

First post!

Hi all, nice toys. I've been lurking for a month or so, man this thread is massive!

So, some rotten SOB has stolen the name Grinder, which I have used on other forums. But there is always the possibility that it was me, either long ago or late one night after a few beer







I've been building systems for my own enjoyment for many years, overclocking since the Celeron 300a (my last Intel cpu), watercooling since ~2004, and my first pc was a TI-99/4 (not the 4A!)









Just beginning to play with this new 1242 stepping 8350, UD7, and G.Skill 1866 C9 Snipers. I'll post to the table once I've had more time with it, which is difficult this time of year. Testing with OCCT 1hr, it was stable at 4 GHZ (but 234 ref clock for ram, see below) at a setting of 1.375v (1.33 actual idle, 1.34 load with extreme llc). It also passed 30 min of Prime blend at this speed. I next went straight to 1.475v (1.44 idle, 1.46 load) and that is 1hr OCCT stable at 4.8 GHZ, <50C core temp. For later, I will add an MCR-320XP to my loop and let it taste the cold air of the garage adjacent to my office









QUESTIONS FOR THE MASSES:

For the other UD7 users out there, is there a known issue with memory divider at 1866? I'm still at bios F8, and 1866 even at loose timings was a non starter. However with the 1600 multi and the ref clock bumped to 234 it runs perfectly with 4X4gb @1872 9-10-9.

What is considered the max safe core temp for day to day use? Is Vishera off 10C or so like Thuban was?

Cheers









G


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think it would be CPU current capability


I've had it at 110 and 120%, but I can try 130%. There is a 140%(in red) and Disabled option that only show up when I set Power Phase Control to Extreme, in which case it defaulted to disabled and I just left it there.

*Edit* Now that I think about it, I believe disable removes the current protection.

*Edit edit* Set it to 140%, Core to 1.5v upped the multi .5 to give me 4.75Ghz and it still crashed near instant. Oh well, I got the 1 Ghz OC I was at least hoping for but darn, it seems my thermals would have let me take it to 4.8 or maybe even 5Ghz if the chip had allowed. Love this H100i









Now time to start lowering volts until I get unstable and find a nice cool spot to set this 4.6 at XD


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> First post!
> Hi all, nice toys. I've been lurking for a month or so, man this thread is massive!
> So, some rotten SOB has stolen the name Grinder, which I have used on other forums. But there is always the possibility that it was me, either long ago or late one night after a few beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been building systems for my own enjoyment for many years, overclocking since the Celeron 300a (my last Intel cpu), watercooling since ~2004, and my first pc was a TI-99/4 (not the 4A!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beginning to play with this new 1242 stepping 8350, UD7, and G.Skill 1866 C9 Snipers. I'll post to the table once I've had more time with it, which is difficult this time of year. Testing with OCCT 1hr, it was stable at 4 GHZ (but 234 ref clock for ram, see below) at a setting of 1.375v (1.33 actual idle, 1.34 load with extreme llc). It also passed 30 min of Prime blend at this speed. I next went straight to 1.475v (1.44 idle, 1.46 load) and that is 1hr OCCT stable at 4.8 GHZ, <50C core temp. For later, I will add an MCR-320XP to my loop and let it taste the cold air of the garage adjacent to my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS FOR THE MASSES:
> For the other UD7 users out there, is there a known issue with memory divider at 1866? I'm still at bios F8, and 1866 even at loose timings was a non starter. However with the 1600 multi and the ref clock bumped to 234 it runs perfectly with 4X4gb @1872 9-10-9.
> What is considered the max safe core temp for day to day use? Is Vishera off 10C or so like Thuban was?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G


WELCOME! beautiful layout on the build,, and this is the place to find answers for this chip!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> I've had it at 110 and 120%, but I can try 130%. There is a 140%(in red) and Disabled option that only show up when I set Power Phase Control to Extreme, in which case it defaulted to disabled and I just left it there.
> *Edit* Now that I think about it, I believe disable removes the current protection.
> *Edit edit* Set it to 140%, Core to 1.5v upped the multi .5 to give me 4.75Ghz and it still crashed near instant. Oh well, I got the 1 Ghz OC I was at least hoping for but darn, it seems my thermals would have let me take it to 4.8 or maybe even 5Ghz if the chip had allowed. Love this H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time to start lowering volts until I get unstable and find a nice cool spot to set this 4.6 at XD


cause im partially lazy what are your voltages at?


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WELCOME! beautiful layout on the build,, and this is the place to find answers for this chip!
> cause im partially lazy what are your voltages at?


Vcore was at 1.488 load when I did my 6 hour Prime95 run. I am now stressing it at 1.476
CPU/NB is at 1.35v (I'll start dropping this later if I can)
DRAM is at 1.37v I believe.
VDDA 2.6v
Everything else I think is auto.


----------



## jayflores

5062mhz
FX-8350

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625134


----------



## utnorris

Finally got my UD7 and 8350 in their new home with better cooling. 4.5Ghz was easy at 1.34v (voltage set to auto) which is down from 1.41v on my Sabertooth Rev. 1.0, so I am happy about that. Later today I will have time to push it, but I need to get my pump controls figured out. I have the MCP35x x2 on a Maelstom res and if I run them on PMW off the MB they get constantly throttled which makes the noise annoying. I am going to try and connect them to a fan controller and just run them of voltage control and see how that works out. Anyways, back to the overclock, anyone got some suggested UD7 settings? I looked through the thread and found a couple from Red, but nothing complete, just bits and pieces. Also, I read that the UD7 is better at multi versus using FSB to overclock, is that still true?


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Currently hitting 4.8 @ 1.452 stable (AIDA64) using 23.5 Multi and 204 FSB, Ultra high LLC and 120% current capability on a Sabertooth 990FX R1.0 using an Antec 620 H20 in push / pull config. Temps circa 53-56 on the core, overall pleased with the result considering it's only a moderate cooler.

5.0 is stable, but requires a considerable amount more voltage and temps rise as a result, so thought it better to dial in 4.8 at the best temps possible until I can improve the CPU cooler (H100i / custom loop, undecided).

Overall I am pretty happy and seem to have a good chip


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Vcore was at 1.488 load when I did my 6 hour Prime95 run. I am now stressing it at 1.476
> CPU/NB is at 1.35v (I'll start dropping this later if I can)
> DRAM is at 1.37v I believe.
> VDDA 2.6v
> Everything else I think is auto.


I read a few pages back that your ambient temp was 25C. That fox must love cranking the wood stove








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WELCOME! beautiful layout on the build,, and this is the place to find answers for this chip!


Thanks! I'm afraid the pic is slightly deceptive, it's actually my CIVF/1090T/2X4GB G.Skill 1600c7 before I transplanted it to another case. But it looks the same in the dark







Your sig says stock 8350 for now, no OC yet?

I have changed my llc from extreme to ultra high, since I prefer a slight droop going from idle to load, to a slight increase at load. I am about 1.75 hours into a prime run at 4.8 GHZ and 1.488v load. I know there is some controversy regarding P95. I am finding so far that it takes an additional .032v for prime stable vs occt. Anyone know if there is any difference in stability testing with IBT vs OCCT?

I finally found the cpu socket temp (temp3) and it is in fact running about 10-12 C higher than the individual core readings. Again, what is considered max core and max socket for a daily use system? And any other UD7 users, is 4X4GB working for you with the 1866 divider (as I had to use the 1600 divider and bump ref clock)?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> I read a few pages back that your ambient temp was 25C. That fox must love cranking the wood stove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm afraid the pic is slightly deceptive, it's actually my CIVF/1090T/2X4GB G.Skill 1600c7 before I transplanted it to another case. But it looks the same in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig says stock 8350 for now, no OC yet?
> I have changed my llc from extreme to ultra high, since I prefer a slight droop going from idle to load, to a slight increase at load. I am about 1.75 hours into a prime run at 4.8 GHZ and 1.488v load. I know there is some controversy regarding P95. I am finding so far that it takes an additional .032v for prime stable vs occt. Anyone know if there is any difference in stability testing with IBT vs OCCT?
> I finally found the cpu socket temp (temp3) and it is in fact running about 10-12 C higher than the individual core readings. Again, what is considered max core and max socket for a daily use system? And any other UD7 users, is 4X4GB working for you with the 1866 divider (as I had to use the 1600 divider and bump ref clock)?


Max socket 70c max core 62c

I had a stable oc at 4.6 and 4.77 but my air cooler cant keep up bought a raystorm rs240 off ebay and the radiator had a leak so i got a partial refund and ordered a new one that will be here wednesday then i will shoot for 5ghz,


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I agree that I'm pushing it, but have worked my way up to that and haven't had any heat issues or otherwise. If I was content to get 2000mhz, 1.5v would be fine. People who push the envelope are the ones that seem to have the breakthroughs. If nobody tries, how are you to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me check.....yep my pants say big boys.


1.5v shouldn't be a problem for them. I ran mine at 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 1N with 1.55v for a while no problem, but I went back to 1600MHz and tighter timings as the higher RAM speed requires higher memory controller volts and I wanted to drop that as it reduces CPU temps a bit.

I'm working on a mod to add a bigger cooler to my loop at the moment so, hopefully, I'll be able to go back to OCing the Samsung RAM again when that's finished.









In this review, they ended up with 2400MHz 11-10-11-28 at 1.6V. Pretty impressive really, I'm not sure the mem controller in my 8350 will do that but I intend to try!









http://www.eteknix.com/reviews/memory/samsung-green-ddr3-1600mhz-8gb-30nm-memory-kit-review/


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Is this normal?



Trying to fine tune my voltages, was wondering if that was out of the ordinary. I have LLC on high (50% I believe).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Max socket 70c max core 62c
> I had a stable oc at 4.6 and 4.77 but my air cooler cant keep up bought a raystorm rs240 off ebay and the radiator had a leak so i got a partial refund and ordered a new one that will be here wednesday then i will shoot for 5ghz,


Your CPU is from the 1237 batch, right?


----------



## bigsobes87

Can't wait, looking to get the 8350 for my first build, and will cool it with either the H60 or H80


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigsobes87*
> 
> Can't wait, looking to get the 8350 for my first build, and will cool it with either the H60 or H80


are you looking to OC it heavy?


----------



## Ranger_XP

Hello OCN - I just got my 8350 and could use some help. I have read through a lot of this thread but it is friggen huge. I seem to have hit a wall with my OC. I am trying to get 4.8 stable.. but the voltage requirement to pass prime is like 1.56875. Should I be trying to do more with the NB/HT? What is the best way to get 4.8 stable without putting so much voltage through it?

cpu_nb: 2200/1.1875v
ht: 2200/1.2v
mem: 1600/1.55v

1. 200x20: 1.375v - prime pass - 34c.
2. 200x21: 1.375v - prime pass (0v delta) 36c.
3. 200x22: 1.4v - prime pass (.025v delta) 38c.
4. 200x23: 1.45625v - prime pass (.05625v delta) 45c.
5. 200x24: 1.56875v - prime pass (.1125v delta) 60c.

What you will notice is that the chip is scaling in 2x deltas, however it loses efficiency after 4400Mhz. It seems I should be getting better than 10% performance gains before having to inject so much juice.. and then to have it cap out at 4.8Ghx seems odd. I see so many people post that they are getting 5Ghz no problem at 1.5-1.525v.. but not I.

How do I try to get the chip back to 1.475 @ 4.8Ghz like other people are seeing?

Thanks in advance,
Ranger


----------



## bigsobes87

Just a bit, not too much, since I would be fairly new to it.


----------



## bigsobes87

Also I would replace the stock fan on the H60 (since will prob opt for that) with two Noctua NF-P12's in a push/pull config to help with performance since the H60 only comes stock with one fan.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Oh, I completely agree with you that it's good to push the envelope.
> When I saw "Samsung" and "try 1.65v" in the same sentence though, I nearly shat. That'd be like saying, "hey, try that Piledriver at 1.8v on Air" (just due to it being so high above the max rated voltage of 1.5v)
> What are you OCing that Ram to at 1.65v? My guess would be 3000Mhz @ 9-9-9-21 1T


To each their Own. Do own a set. I've had mine for 10months. Ur referenceing a thread that started, what , 2 weeks ago. Ur just being condescending and oozing with sarcasm. How mature. Go back under your bridge! You don't even have your rig in sig!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ranger_XP*
> 
> Hello OCN - I just got my 8350 and could use some help. I have read through a lot of this thread but it is friggen huge. I seem to have hit a wall with my OC. I am trying to get 4.8 stable.. but the voltage requirement to pass prime is like 1.56875. Should I be trying to do more with the NB/HT? What is the best way to get 4.8 stable without putting so much voltage through it?
> cpu_nb: 2200/1.1875v
> ht: 2200/1.2v
> mem: 1600/1.55v
> 
> 1. 200x20: 1.375v - prime pass - 34c.
> 2. 200x21: 1.375v - prime pass (0v delta) 36c.
> 3. 200x22: 1.4v - prime pass (.025v delta) 38c.
> 4. 200x23: 1.45625v - prime pass (.05625v delta) 45c.
> 5. 200x24: 1.56875v - prime pass (.1125v delta) 60c.
> 
> What you will notice is that the chip is scaling in 2x deltas, however it loses efficiency after 4400Mhz. It seems I should be getting better than 10% performance gains before having to inject so much juice.. and then to have it cap out at 4.8Ghx seems odd. I see so many people post that they are getting 5Ghz no problem at 1.5-1.525v.. but not I.
> How do I try to get the chip back to 1.475 @ 4.8Ghz like other people are seeing?
> Thanks in advance,
> Ranger


If you're overclocking with the BUS frequency, you do indeed need to add voltages elsewhere.

Aside from that, try increasing the CPU VDDA to 2.7 or so. Also, do you have power control options on the Crosshair V? On my Sabertooth there is settings that allow me to adjust voltage frequency, the response of voltage to CPU and CPU/NB, ect. Also, vdroop can cause false-readings; LLC combats that. Try enabling LLC if you haven't yet.

But most importantly, stop using Prime as your stress test. It's not Vishera friendly and some people have reported failures at stock settings. Use Intel Burn Test (ITB) or OCCT.

Sorry if I'm suggesting things you're already aware of, just making sure all of the bases are covered


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigsobes87*
> 
> Also I would replace the stock fan on the H60 (since will prob opt for that) with two Noctua NF-P12's in a push/pull config to help with performance since the H60 only comes stock with one fan.


i would suggest the H80 over the 60 because as you get better at OC'ing you will probably want to OC higher but you will run into a thermal wall with the 60 before the 80. best would be the h100 if you can fit it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Trying to fine tune my voltages, was wondering if that was out of the ordinary. I have LLC on high (50% I believe).
> Your CPU is from the 1237 batch, right?


Yeah, i tgink im gping to take a pic when im reseat everything


----------



## bigsobes87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i would suggest the H80 over the 60 because as you get better at OC'ing you will probably want to OC higher but you will run into a thermal wall with the 60 before the 80. best would be the h100 if you can fit it


Okay thanks for the help!!


----------



## itomic

Can someone explain differences between 970 and 990 chipset overclocking wise ?? I know other advantages, but pure for overclocking. Lets say that both boards have same phase count and vrm coolers. One is with 970 chipst, and other is with 990FX chipset. Does the one with 990FX chipset overclock better and more stable, even if phases and cooling is exactly the same ??


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigsobes87*
> 
> Can't wait, looking to get the 8350 for my first build, and will cool it with either the H60 or H80


H80 does wonders. Im at 4.6Ghz on 1.45V and I idle at 10C and have a load temp of max 57Cish in IBT if i remember correctly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Can someone explain differences between 970 and 990 chipset overclocking wise ?? I know other advantages, but pure for overclocking. Lets say that both board has same paheses and vrm cooler. One is with 970 chipst, and other is with 990FX chipset. Does the one with 990FX chipset overclock better and more stable, even if phases and cooling is exactly the same ??


Here's a pretty good explanation of the differences in the 900 series chipsets http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_900_chipset_series


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Can someone explain differences between 970 and 990 chipset overclocking wise ?? I know other advantages, but pure for overclocking. Lets say that both board has same paheses and vrm cooler. One is with 970 chipst, and other is with 990FX chipset. Does the one with 990FX chipset overclock better and more stable, even if phases and cooling is exactly the same ??
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pretty good explanation of the differences in the 900 series chipsets http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_900_chipset_series
Click to expand...

thats the physical difference, he wants to know the overclocking difference (if any)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> thats the physical difference, he wants to know the overclocking difference (if any)


As I have no experience with the 970 boards, I thought that might be a help to him.
The biggest difference is in the multi gpu support, but differences in HT speed and IOMMU will help the 990 fx perform better also.
As for getting more clockspeed out of a given processor with all things being equal other than the chipset ,I really couldn't tell you .
The only personal point of reference I have is taking a chip ( 965 BE) from 790 FX board and putting it in a 990 FX, and in that case the 965 clocked almost identically .


----------



## zulk

Lol its ironic how the op has an intel setup now







. Jokes aside is the 5g oc with the hyper 212 evo a 24/7 oc  ? Sorry for the OT


----------



## itomic

So, overclocking wise theres little or no advantage for 990FX chipset i presume ??


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> So, overclocking wise theres little or no advantage for 990FX chipset i presume ??


The difference is that of features. More PCIE lanes/slots, more OC'ing features. The power delivery is what you really want to make sure you do not skimp on. For a 8350/8320 you are really want a 8+2, or 8+2+2 for heavy OC's.
The quality of the components used is paramount. Everyone talks about getting the golden chip, but the thing you plug it into is every bit as important. (capacitors,inductors, MOSFETS, Chokes, etc.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Trying to fine tune my voltages, was wondering if that was out of the ordinary. I have LLC on high (50% I believe).


Anyone?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Trying to fine tune my voltages, was wondering if that was out of the ordinary. I have LLC on high (50% I believe).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

The CPU usage usually rides more of a straight line @ 100% but nothing to worry about.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The CPU usage usually rides more of a straight line @ 100% but nothing to worry about.


Hm. And what about the voltage? Is a fluctuation like that anything to worry about?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The CPU usage usually rides more of a straight line @ 100% but nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. And what about the voltage? Is a fluctuation like that anything to worry about?
Click to expand...

That looks exactly like what 50% LLC should look like. Consistent with a small drop in Vcore.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The CPU usage usually rides more of a straight line @ 100% but nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. And what about the voltage? Is a fluctuation like that anything to worry about?
Click to expand...

That looks exactly like what 50% LLC should look like. Consistent with a small drop in Vcore.

I assume you are working with a board with digital power?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Anyone?


Not a definitive answer but here's my








First, the drop happened before you ended program as the test did continue and was user canceled and was not a failure.
While I was running a 24 hr test on OCCT LinPack I did see a very regular pattern in the same type drop signifying the end of a test segment. I wish now that I would have taken a snip while using the graph which easily shows something very similar. Only difference was I thought they where less than 8+ hrs apart.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Anyone?


Mine is fluctuating in the same small range, seems normal. At first I thought your fluctuations were more frequent, until I realized it was a 9 hour run...

I wouldn't worry about it unless the fluctuations were much greater than .016v (same range as mine, see attached).


----------



## GrinderCAN

@red
Is the 1866 (or higher) divider working for you?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> @red
> Is the 1866 (or higher) divider working for you?


The memory in this thing changes weekly, but the 1866 works, anything above that needs to be REF OC'd


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Max socket 70c max core 62c
> I had a stable oc at 4.6 and 4.77 but my air cooler cant keep up bought a raystorm rs240 off ebay and the radiator had a leak so i got a partial refund and ordered a new one that will be here wednesday then i will shoot for 5ghz,


Thanks for that, looks like I have some headroom yet on temps. Just finished an 8 hour prime run @4.8 GHZ/1.488v load. I think I could likely hit a higher frequency at these volts, since it made it 32 minutes at 1.456v load at the same speed. As I mentioned earlier, it was easier to get occt stable: prime required additional voltage.

Here is a screenie of the prime run:



Next I'll see if I can get occt stable at 5ghz.

Good luck with the new rad!







I've got an MCR320-xp waiting in the wings to add to my loop, just deliberating how badly I need a second D5 vario in that scenario (cpu block, 2 gpu blocks, 2X320 rads, and will likely add my flowmeter back to the loop and enough tubing to reach the garage through the wall







)


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The memory in this thing changes weekly, but the 1866 works, anything above that needs to be REF OC'd


Thanks. It isn't working for me with F8, rev 1.1 of the board, but is fine with the ref oc to 234 for 1872 c9. Four sticks? What bios?

It must suck to have so many parts to play with


----------



## Honk5891

STOP USING PRIME! haha I dont know how many times its been said in here. Prime requires more voltage for whatever reason. It hates the Vishera chips, OCCT and IBT ftw with these things.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The memory in this thing changes weekly, but the 1866 works, anything above that needs to be REF OC'd
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It isn't working for me with F8, rev 1.1 of the board, but is fine with the ref oc to 234 for 1872 c9. Four sticks? What bios?
> 
> It must suck to have so many parts to play with
Click to expand...

When I was running the 1866 it was the Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 4x4. I was (and still am) using the F10 beta they gave me for the FX-8350 review.
mines a rev 1.1 as well

...yeah..it's a burden


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> STOP USING PRIME! haha I dont know how many times its been said in here. Prime requires more voltage for whatever reason. It hates the Vishera chips, OCCT and IBT ftw with these things.


that, or everyone in here hates prime?


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> When I was running the 1866 it was the Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 4x4. I was (and still am) using the F10 beta they gave me for the FX-8350 review.
> mines a rev 1.1 as well
> ...yeah..it's a burden


Interesting, I didn't see your whole post until I quoted it lol. Life is hard! Thanks for the info, I'll try F10. Seems to me I read that either F9 or F10 improved memory compatibility. Reminds me of my 790XT-UD4P, the 1600 multi didn't work but it was fine with ref OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> STOP USING PRIME! haha I dont know how many times its been said in here. Prime requires more voltage for whatever reason. It hates the Vishera chips, OCCT and IBT ftw with these things.


I'm aware of the issue, and relying primarily on occt. But along the way I'll explore the prime behavior as well. Since I was prime stable for 8 hours at 4.8/1.488, I'm happy with that. But I'm sure I'll feel differently when I reach a great OC with occt, but it isn't prime stable :O BTW, any diff between IBT and OCCT in terms of checking for max OC stability?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> When I was running the 1866 it was the Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 4x4. I was (and still am) using the F10 beta they gave me for the FX-8350 review.
> mines a rev 1.1 as well
> ...yeah..it's a burden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I didn't see your whole post until I quoted it lol. Life is hard! Thanks for the info, I'll try F10. Seems to me I read that either F9 or F10 improved memory compatibility.
Click to expand...

Yup, F9 did at least. They don't offer much detail about BIOS rev's

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> that, or everyone in here hates prime?


lol.... noone hates prime....but prime hates us









yeah u ll need to imput more Vcore to get prime stable, fe prime95 require same vcore to be stable @4.8ghz as IBT require to be stable @ 5.0ghz (1.52v under load)....and as nothing in real life push as hard as prime on theses cpus u ll have to chose between highest oc not stable under prime95 or lowest oc but prime stable....

we re all discuting around this since weeks and it s just up to everyones tastes...imho


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That looks exactly like what 50% LLC should look like. Consistent with a small drop in Vcore.
> I assume you are working with a board with digital power?


Yes. Sabertooth 990fx 2.0.

I have the Digi power settings bumped up a bit as well.


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I hit 5Ghz at 1.52v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2626045

Still need to tweak it since I hit 61.5c with my custom water cooling, granted I won't/shouldn't hit that on a day to day basis, but I want have more headroom. Also, that was just straight up multi over clocking and not using FSB, so i have a few places to tweak.

Voltage wise was auto but the following:

CPU - 1.52v (LLC Ultra High)
CPU PLL - 2.69v
NB Voltage Control (I think) - 1.24v

So I have to tweak it to get the max temps down, but not to shabby.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That looks exactly like what 50% LLC should look like. Consistent with a small drop in Vcore.
> I assume you are working with a board with digital power?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Sabertooth 990fx 2.0.
> 
> I have the Digi power settings bumped up a bit as well.
Click to expand...

I am just curious, are you having problems with it or something?

Quote:


> Ok, so I hit 5Ghz at 1.52v.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Ok, so I hit 5Ghz at 1.52v.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2626045
> Still need to tweak it since I hit 61.5c with my custom water cooling, granted I won't/shouldn't hit that on a day to day basis, but I want have more headroom. Also, that was just straight up multi over clocking and not using FSB, so i have a few places to tweak.
> Voltage wise was auto but the following:
> CPU - 1.52v (LLC Ultra High)
> CPU PLL - 2.69v
> NB Voltage Control (I think) - 1.24v
> So I have to tweak it to get the max temps down, but not to shabby.


How far into stress testing did you hit 61?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am just curious, are you having problems with it or something?


Well, in the grand scheme of things I'm not able to go above 4.8ghz without using 1.52v+ in order to be just an hour stable.

But pertaining my post, I'm not having any problems at all. I'm just fine tuning all my voltages to the lowest amount possible, and when I had seen the voltage/cpu fluctuation I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't out of the ordinary


----------



## Ranger_XP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> If you're overclocking with the BUS frequency, you do indeed need to add voltages elsewhere.
> Aside from that, try increasing the CPU VDDA to 2.7 or so. Also, do you have power control options on the Crosshair V? On my Sabertooth there is settings that allow me to adjust voltage frequency, the response of voltage to CPU and CPU/NB, ect. Also, vdroop can cause false-readings; LLC combats that. Try enabling LLC if you haven't yet.
> But most importantly, stop using Prime as your stress test. It's not Vishera friendly and some people have reported failures at stock settings. Use Intel Burn Test (ITB) or OCCT.
> Sorry if I'm suggesting things you're already aware of, just making sure all of the bases are covered


Thanks for the IBT and VDDA tips.. I have run a few test sweeps but nothing seems to resolve for me. Here is how I ran them:

CPU 200x24: 1.475 - 1.575 in 2 incriment steps
then by CPU/NB 2200 and then 2400: 1.118-1.250 in 2 incriment steps
then by VDDR: 2.5-2.75: 2.5, 2.26, 2.27,2.275

The best score I got with IBT was 3 iterations at 1.5375 with cpu/nb: 1.2 and VDDA at stock. hmmm...

Here are my power settings:
CPU LLC:Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC: High
CPU Voltage Freq: VRM Fixed: 500
SPU PWM Phase Control: Extreme

Any suggestions on how best to expand from 4.6 to 4.8?


----------



## Maikky

Is average 3000rpm and 20 to 25c idle temp normal ? using stock .

Just a question .


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> How far into stress testing did you hit 61?


Just 10 rounds of IBT. It's bench stable, but without doing some long term testing i can't say it's 100% stable. I just wanted to see if my chip would do it and still be able to do some 3DMark benches.

I will say that even at 5ghz my 3570k at 5ghz had it beat, but it definitely isn't anything to sneeze at.

8350 at 5Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5326773

3570k at 5Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4067178

Not that i really care since in game you are only talking a few FPS. By the way, the GPU's were at the same settings and if I wanted too i could push by GPU's a lot higher as seen here:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4067299


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> To each their Own. Do own a set. I've had mine for 10months. Ur referenceing a thread that started, what , 2 weeks ago. Ur just being condescending and oozing with sarcasm. How mature. Go back under your bridge! You don't even have your rig in sig!


Hey Hotrod,

I do own a set, it's in my Sig Rig.
I was actually curious what you were running your Samsungs at.

I apologize if you thought I was trolling (in reference to your "bridge" reference) I probably got my point across to the other Samsung user, so I don't plan on going back and forth in this thread.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote monster! (seriously this thread is so active!)
Adding my







as usual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigsobes87*
> 
> Can't wait, looking to get the 8350 for my first build, and will cool it with either the H60 or H80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H80 does wonders. Im at 4.6Ghz on 1.45V and I idle at 10C and have a load temp of max 57Cish in IBT if i remember correctly.
Click to expand...

_^This. my personal recommendation is the following: If you can, get custom loop. If you can't (yet), get a H100. if it can't fit the case and you're not born with a dremel/saw in the hands, get a H80. If you can't afford a H80, there's probably some air cooler that will work just as fine - and probably generate less noise. I don't know how much a Silver Arrow/Noctua/thingy is, but it at least matches the temps. If you can't fit a H80 in your case, get a bigger case







_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> First post!
> Hi all, nice toys. I've been lurking for a month or so, man this thread is massive!


_Hello_ ^_^
Quote:


> What is considered the max safe core temp for day to day use?


_I'd say avoid 70C._
Quote:


> Is Vishera off 10C or so like Thuban was?


_Nope. it's "fixed". As far as accuracy goes, 58°C = 58°C. Under that tends to be lower - normal diode behavior- (I once got my sensor reporting me 10°C and I managed to lower my ambient enough to get it to show 0°C for a few minutes) and higher than that, I dunno. I trust it._

That said...
I think I'll have to re-apply my TIM or something. I saw that some people has 10°C idle with a H80...
My ambient is about 18°C to 23°C (body sensor ON, I don't have any real reading)


Edit: 777th post!


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> that, or everyone in here hates prime?


No actually I primarily used Prime with my FX 6100 and wish it worked with the Visheras as I prefer it. I noticed a massive difference between the voltages when running IBT against Prime. I couldnt get over 4.3Ghz with Prime yet get 4.7 with IBT on the same voltages.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote monster! (seriously this thread is so active!)
> Adding my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual.
> _^This. my personal recommendation is the following: If you can, get custom loop. If you can't (yet), get a H100. if it can't fit the case and you're not born with a dremel/saw in the hands, get a H80. If you can't afford a H80, there's probably some air cooler that will work just as fine - and probably generate less noise. I don't know how much a Silver Arrow/Noctua/thingy is, but it at least matches the temps. If you can't fit a H80 in your case, get a bigger case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


H100 is cheaper than an H80 currently on Newegg. Im trying to sell my H80 so I can get a H100 and Id simply pop the top off my HAF 912 and zipcut a couple of well placed slots in the back and do exactly what this guy did - http://www.google.ca/imgres?hl=en&client=firefox-a&sa=X&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1920&bih=908&tbm=isch&tbnid=h84f_iA1kjYrMM:&imgrefurl=http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1038189&docid=ZnEv3UJmPJA2WM&imgurl=http://puu.sh/WupF&w=741&h=519&ei=cNHXUIihB6Wz0QHj1IG4AQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=344&sig=116029028021819908980&page=1&tbnh=138&tbnw=190&start=0&ndsp=49&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:166&tx=93&ty=52 -

Click off the picture to see the process he took to do so if interested.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote monster! (seriously this thread is so active!)
> I think I'll have to re-apply my TIM or something. I saw that some people has 10°C idle with a H80...
> ]


Im the guy with 10C idle ^^. Mind you I have push/pull fans running off molex power at 100% at all times on it.








AS-5 for tim.

Edit: sorry my bad for quoting the same guy twice to reply to two different things, im half asleep...


----------



## Tarnix

Interesting, H100 cheaper than H80. Where is the world going now...








@picture Nice one. At least he does have the space. I guess I did OCD on it, because my previous case has two fan holes but aren't done so that I could just screw a H100 in. Now, it would be too tight for my current board anyway.
My TIM is MX-5 right now. Noctua NT-H1 worked well but is horribly sticky. I'm tempted to do the "superthin layer" method, once I get back from Xmas family stuff.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

I use some really thick and sticky stuff as well called Antec Formula 7. What I usually do is grab an electric heating pad and roll up the tube of paste inside of it. It comes out and spreads really easy


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I use some really thick and sticky stuff as well called Antec Formula 7. What I usually do is grab an electric heating pad and roll up the tube of paste inside of it. It comes out and spreads really easy


it seem to be very efficient....never heared of this before , thx for sharing


----------



## anubis44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> First post!
> Hi all, nice toys. I've been lurking for a month or so, man this thread is massive!
> So, some rotten SOB has stolen the name Grinder, which I have used on other forums. But there is always the possibility that it was me, either long ago or late one night after a few beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been building systems for my own enjoyment for many years, overclocking since the Celeron 300a (my last Intel cpu), watercooling since ~2004, and my first pc was a TI-99/4 (not the 4A!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beginning to play with this new 1242 stepping 8350, UD7, and G.Skill 1866 C9 Snipers. I'll post to the table once I've had more time with it, which is difficult this time of year. Testing with OCCT 1hr, it was stable at 4 GHZ (but 234 ref clock for ram, see below) at a setting of 1.375v (1.33 actual idle, 1.34 load with extreme llc). It also passed 30 min of Prime blend at this speed. I next went straight to 1.475v (1.44 idle, 1.46 load) and that is 1hr OCCT stable at 4.8 GHZ, <50C core temp. For later, I will add an MCR-320XP to my loop and let it taste the cold air of the garage adjacent to my office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS FOR THE MASSES:
> For the other UD7 users out there, is there a known issue with memory divider at 1866? I'm still at bios F8, and 1866 even at loose timings was a non starter. However with the 1600 multi and the ref clock bumped to 234 it runs perfectly with 4X4gb @1872 9-10-9.
> What is considered the max safe core temp for day to day use? Is Vishera off 10C or so like Thuban was?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G


First off, it's positively weird that you and I share so many tech trivia points in common. I, too, had a TI only mine WAS a 99/4A. Got it when I was about 11 years old. Next up, I also have a Gigabyte UD7 (Rev. 1.1) mobo and G.Skill Sniper 1866 (CL10) memory, and yes, I would absolutely recommend you update to the latest F10 bios. It works very well.


----------



## gummelnn

A merry Christmas to everyone









I was playing around with the various stress tools to find a new 24/7 clock on my 8350. (And yes I was using prime too). People all across the board recommend IBT which is indeed very useful but you gotta use it right: Try testing on "Very High" setting with at least 20 runs. Most of the time I got lockups/errors during the testphase between 13 - 18. "Very High" with only 10 runs mosty was a piece of cake. Between 10 "Standard" runs and 20 "Very High" runs I have a ~150Mhz gap on the same voltage.

I tested Prime Versions 27.7 and 27.9. There was no real differnce between those two. At my 4.7Ghz OC I can do a few hours of "blend" which does not stress the chip much as it seems. The real fun starts with the "In-place large FFT" test cases. The 128K FFT and the 160K FFT test cases never fail, but give me 3C more one the cores than any other test available. Socket temps are at least 5C higher than IBT at "Very High". If you do not consider prime as reliable, but want to bring the chip to its thermal maximum, try prime "In-place large FFT" tests. (A lot of people will have unstable systems during the summmer time I guess)

OCCT did not fail (ever?). I don't use it anymore.

A little hint: If you have HWmon, CoreTemp, ASUS sw (or other) and a Antivirus sw running you will most likely get a higher OC. Those programs seem to steal, little but enough cpu cycles from your stress tool which prevents the cpu from reaching true 100% load. I noticed that during Prime 128K FFT, as temps dropped 2C with al monitoring sw enabled. I know this is for the picky ones, but it is worth mentioning.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> A little hint: If you have HWmon, CoreTemp, ASUS sw (or other) and a Antivirus sw running you will most likely get a higher OC. Those programs seem to steal, little but enough cpu cycles from your stress tool which prevents the cpu from reaching true 100% load. I noticed that during Prime 128K FFT, as temps dropped 2C with al monitoring sw enabled. I know this is for the picky ones, but it is worth mentioning.


What a load of baloney lol

You will get a higher overclock if you have these things running?

LMAO

not been on in over a week bcauseive been very ill but LMAO!!!

Sorry but its funny some of the things posted on here lately

So if anyone having trouble reaching that higher overclock turn on your anitvirus and hwmonitor etc and you will achieve it!!! LMAO


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Just 10 rounds of IBT. It's bench stable, but without doing some long term testing i can't say it's 100% stable. I just wanted to see if my chip would do it and still be able to do some 3DMark benches.
> I will say that even at 5ghz my 3570k at 5ghz had it beat, but it definitely isn't anything to sneeze at.
> 8350 at 5Ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5326773
> 3570k at 5Ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4067178
> Not that i really care since in game you are only talking a few FPS. By the way, the GPU's were at the same settings and if I wanted too i could push by GPU's a lot higher as seen here:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4067299


Thanks for the feedback! +rep


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What a load of baloney lol
> You will get a higher overclock if you have these things running?
> LMAO
> not been on in over a week bcauseive been very ill but LMAO!!!
> Sorry but its funny some of the things posted on here lately
> So if anyone having trouble reaching that higher overclock turn on your anitvirus and hwmonitor etc and you will achieve it!!! LMAO


Haha, It does not get you a higher overclock when these are running. I did not meant it that way, blieve me. It takes cpu cycles thats what I wanted to say.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

For those of you using Prime95 for stability testing do remember that temps can cause your Overclock to fail. You otherwise may have a stable OC, but if you are running at /above or close to max temp it is increasingly likely your tests will fail. Prime stress's the FPU ( or known as math co-processor ) to such a great degree that if a cpu is not adaquately cooled it can cause error resulting in failure. So before you run around like a headless chicken adjusting voltages & frequencies just note that Prime95 is highly sensitive to temps.

Prime is such a demanding test that it requires almost perfection from any system ( hence why us Overclockers use it ), but some things to note that can cause the test to fail.....

Power Supply - Power MUST be clean, if your PSU is not providing clean power then this can cause failure. This is not whether your psu is capable of high enough wattage or not, it is purely about whether it can deliver the voltage required cleanly, ie 5v at 4.9v - 5v not 4.6v etc. For everyday computing the exacting standards of prime are not required in a psu.

Chipset - The Chipset is also under a great deal of stress, if the settings here are not correct or matching to your Overclock then this also can cause test failure. Check all frequencies & voltages are correct at any given OC.

Memory - More obvious i know, but memory also takes a good hammering here, incorrect timings/voltage/ settings can cause failure. Use too much memory and the test will use pagefile and not test memory at all. Check settings and try to use memory from a reputable source ( budget ram not recommended ). Check also you are using correct FFT size.

Temperature - Already gone over this but i say again. If you are running your overclock at high levels and reaching max temps you increase the risk of failing the tests. Higher temps tend to cause very minor errors resulting in failure on one or more cores. With such a demanding test it is hard to maintain low enough temps. If you are running close to / at max (58 - 62c ) consider upgrading your cooling solution or lower your overclock for 24/7 systems.

System use - For those using 24/7 use @ loads of 80-100% then Prime95 is for you, if there is an imperfection anywhere in your system prime will find it. A stable system will run Prime indefinitely without error. Recommended minimum 12 Hours testing without error, though this is ultimately up to user as to how long they wish to run. 24/7 usage requires absolute reliability, prime95 will indicate if there is any issue with your system or overclock.

System use - For those not running 24/7 under constant heavy workloads prime maybe less suited. Prime95 will test harder than any other program, it will also find the smallest of imperfections. If you are not using your system under heavy workloads 24/7 then this test maybe used as an indication tool rather than an absolute one. If you still require absolute stability then continue to use Prime until stability is reached. If absolute stability 24/7 100% is not required see alternatives. >

Alternatives ? - For those who don't run 24/7 under workloads 80-100%( or even if you do







). IBT ( Intel Burn Test ) has been around a long time and is a perfectly good tool to measure stability of a system and also overclocked systems. While still highly stressful IBT does not require such exacting standards that P95 will.

How should i run it ? - IBT is less of a perfectionist than P95 but is no less indicative of proving stability. Testing is as always up to user but i would recommend the following as to cover most system use's. Ensure no unnecessary programs are running before testing.

30 - 45 runs ( Minimum ) @ Very High ( Minimum ) / You can of course test with RAM @ Max and as many runs above 30 as you wish to further test stability.

Hope this info proves helpful to some of you with issues.









* The above is merely my method and opinion, im no expert in overclocking or testing methods. Just offering my thoughts/opinion to those new to overclocking or looking for stability *


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> For those of you using Prime95 for stability testing do remember that temps can cause your Overclock to fail. You otherwise may have a stable OC, but if you are running at /above or close to max temp it is increasingly likely your tests will fail. Prime stress's the FPU ( or known as math co-processor ) to such a great degree that if a cpu is not adaquately cooled it can cause error resulting in failure. So before you run around like a headless chicken adjusting voltages & frequencies just note that Prime95 is highly sensitive to temps.
> Prime is such a demanding test that it requires almost perfection from any system ( hence why us Overclockers use it ), but some things to note that can cause the test to fail.....
> ...
> While still highly stressful IBT does not require such exacting standards that P95 will.
> How should i run it ? - IBT is less of a perfectionist than P95 but is no less indicative of proving stability. Testing is as always up to user but i would recommend the following as to cover most system use's. Ensure no unnecessary programs are running before testing.
> 30 - 45 runs ( Minimum ) @ Very High ( Minimum ) / You can of course test with RAM @ Max and as many runs above 30 as you wish to further test stability.
> Hope this info proves helpful to some of you with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The above is merely my method and opinion, im no expert in overclocking or testing methods. Just offering my thoughts/opinion to those new to overclocking or looking for stability *


At least someone gets it


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What a load of baloney lol
> You will get a higher overclock if you have these things running?
> LMAO
> not been on in over a week bcauseive been very ill but LMAO!!!
> Sorry but its funny some of the things posted on here lately
> So if anyone having trouble reaching that higher overclock turn on your anitvirus and hwmonitor etc and you will achieve it!!! LMAO


No baloney, he's right. The only baloney in here is unrealistic claims of stability with 4.7+GHz and over 1.5 volts, on average cooling. If prime doesn't have priority over other background applications, then prime doesn't have all cores at 100% load. Don't mean to hurt feelings here, just my 2¢. If prime is causing heat related failures, you might never have an issue or crash because most likely your system will never be loaded that hard for daily tasks. If you are getting non heat related hardware errors, in my experience you will eventually experience system crashes or anomalies at some point. I get it, some people are fine with this, and for gaming, not a big deal. For encoding, etc, its important. For those having prime failures on stock settings, and temps are in check, RMA. Nice post mr-mechraven.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> No baloney, he's right. The only baloney in here is unrealistic claims of stability with 4.7+GHz and over 1.5 volts, on average cooling. If prime doesn't have priority over other background applications, then prime doesn't have all cores at 100% load. Don't mean to hurt feelings here, just my 2¢. If prime is causing heat related failures, you might never have an issue or crash because most likely your system will never be loaded that hard for daily tasks. If you are getting non heat related hardware errors, in my experience you will eventually experience system crashes or anomalies at some point. I get it, some people are fine with this, and for gaming, not a big deal. For encoding, etc, its important. For those having prime failures on stock settings, and temps are in check, RMA. Nice post mr-mechraven.


Yeah i know hes right to some degree lol it was just funny how he worded it.

Yes having antivirus running whilst OC'ing would impair it but who in their right mind would have anti virus running









But i must stress having coretemp or hw monitor running is not going to impair prime 95. IM sorry but thats just trash


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Can someone explain differences between 970 and 990 chipset overclocking wise ?? I know other advantages, but pure for overclocking. Lets say that both board has same paheses and vrm cooler. One is with 970 chipst, and other is with 990FX chipset. Does the one with 990FX chipset overclock better and more stable, even if phases and cooling is exactly the same ??
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pretty good explanation of the differences in the 900 series chipsets http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_900_chipset_series
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> thats the physical difference, he wants to know the overclocking difference (if any)
> 
> 
> 
> As I have no experience with the 970 boards, I thought that might be a help to him.
> The biggest difference is in the multi gpu support, but differences in HT speed and IOMMU will help the 990 fx perform better also.
> As for getting more clockspeed out of a given processor with all things being equal other than the chipset ,I really couldn't tell you .
> The only personal point of reference I have is taking a chip ( 965 BE) from 790 FX board and putting it in a 990 FX, and in that case the 965 clocked almost identically .
Click to expand...

The Wiki is wrong. _All_ 900-series boards support IOMMU, from 990FX to 970. Who knows what else it's wrong about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> @red
> Is the 1866 (or higher) divider working for you?
> 
> 
> 
> The memory in this thing changes weekly, but the 1866 works, anything above that needs to be REF OC'd
Click to expand...

1866 works here too. I got 2133 working too at one point, but never got it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> STOP USING PRIME! haha I dont know how many times its been said in here. Prime requires more voltage for whatever reason. It hates the Vishera chips, OCCT and IBT ftw with these things.
> 
> 
> 
> that, or everyone in here hates prime?
Click to expand...

Everyone in here will acknowledge that Prime is good... on any chip other then Piledriver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> When I was running the 1866 it was the Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 4x4. I was (and still am) using the F10 beta they gave me for the FX-8350 review.
> mines a rev 1.1 as well
> ...yeah..it's a burden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I didn't see your whole post until I quoted it lol. Life is hard! Thanks for the info, I'll try F10. Seems to me I read that either F9 or F10 improved memory compatibility. Reminds me of my 790XT-UD4P, the 1600 multi didn't work but it was fine with ref OC.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> STOP USING PRIME! haha I dont know how many times its been said in here. Prime requires more voltage for whatever reason. It hates the Vishera chips, OCCT and IBT ftw with these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm aware of the issue, and relying primarily on occt. But along the way I'll explore the prime behavior as well. Since I was prime stable for 8 hours at 4.8/1.488, I'm happy with that. But I'm sure I'll feel differently when I reach a great OC with occt, but it isn't prime stable :O BTW, any diff between IBT and OCCT in terms of checking for max OC stability?
Click to expand...

It's best to use all the tools you can. Test with Overdrive's stability tester as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> First off, it's positively weird that you and I share so many tech trivia points in common. I, too, had a TI only mine WAS a 99/4A. Got it when I was about 11 years old. Next up, I also have a Gigabyte UD7 (Rev. 1.1) mobo and G.Skill Sniper 1866 (CL10) memory, and yes, I would absolutely recommend you update to the latest F10 bios. It works very well.


Anubis is back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> For those of you using Prime95 for stability testing do remember that temps can cause your Overclock to fail. You otherwise may have a stable OC, but if you are running at /above or close to max temp it is increasingly likely your tests will fail. Prime stress's the FPU ( or known as math co-processor ) to such a great degree that if a cpu is not adaquately cooled it can cause error resulting in failure. So before you run around like a headless chicken adjusting voltages & frequencies just note that Prime95 is highly sensitive to temps.
> Prime is such a demanding test that it requires almost perfection from any system ( hence why us Overclockers use it ), but some things to note that can cause the test to fail.....
> ...
> While still highly stressful IBT does not require such exacting standards that P95 will.
> How should i run it ? - IBT is less of a perfectionist than P95 but is no less indicative of proving stability. Testing is as always up to user but i would recommend the following as to cover most system use's. Ensure no unnecessary programs are running before testing.
> 30 - 45 runs ( Minimum ) @ Very High ( Minimum ) / You can of course test with RAM @ Max and as many runs above 30 as you wish to further test stability.
> Hope this info proves helpful to some of you with issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The above is merely my method and opinion, im no expert in overclocking or testing methods. Just offering my thoughts/opinion to those new to overclocking or looking for stability *
> 
> 
> 
> At least someone gets it
Click to expand...

And if prime didn't fail at stock for people, we _might_ believe that was the problem. As it stands though, no argument for prime will ever make it a viable stress program on Piledriver aside from a changelog that says "fixed" from the developer for a good number of people in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> No baloney, he's right. The only baloney in here is unrealistic claims of stability with 4.7+GHz and over 1.5 volts, on average cooling. If prime doesn't have priority over other background applications, then prime doesn't have all cores at 100% load. Don't mean to hurt feelings here, just my 2¢. If prime is causing heat related failures, you might never have an issue or crash because most likely your system will never be loaded that hard for daily tasks. If you are getting non heat related hardware errors, in my experience you will eventually experience system crashes or anomalies at some point. I get it, some people are fine with this, and for gaming, not a big deal. For encoding, etc, its important. For those having prime failures on stock settings, and temps are in check, RMA. Nice post mr-mechraven.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know hes right to some degree lol it was just funny how he worded it.
> 
> Yes having antivirus running whilst OC'ing would impair it but who in their right mind would have anti virus running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i must stress having coretemp or hw monitor running is not going to impair prime 95. IM sorry but thats just trash
Click to expand...

The idea that a temp monitor it holding back prime is indeed insane.

And quick tip for Veedo; IBT pushes the CPU harder and hotter then Prime does, even in just a 10-run. Imagine if you ran it for hours like people do for prime.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> First off, it's positively weird that you and I share so many tech trivia points in common. I, too, had a TI only mine WAS a 99/4A. Got it when I was about 11 years old. Next up, I also have a Gigabyte UD7 (Rev. 1.1) mobo and G.Skill Sniper 1866 (CL10) memory, and yes, I would absolutely recommend you update to the latest F10 bios. It works very well.


I watched your deliberations with interest when you were selecting your mobo. For me it was down to this and the sabertooth, but the black friday deals sold me. I read that Newegg was shipping 1.1, and the price after rebate (not inc tax and shipping) was $155. The snipers were $30 for an 8gb kit - so I have 4X4GB whereas you have 2X8, I think. I asked NCIX to match it, first time they have ever refused me a pm, as it was below their cost!

I'm beginning to think that having 4 sticks is related to my inability to use the 1866 multi, although red said it worked for him with 4 other sticks. I did flash f10, but still no joy. At least I can still get there with the ref oc, but I'd like to try strictly multi oc. I'll try it at 200 ref at some point, either with just 2 sticks or slowing it to 1600. 4.8GHZ was easy, 1.456v load for occt, 1.488v for prime, but so far 5GHZ and even 4.9 have eluded me (yes, even with occt







). I'm not maxed out on heat, so I could still add voltage as it was between 1.505 and 1.523 load in my 5GHZ attempts. Where are you so far with your oc?

I bought my TI-99/4 used in 1982, and while I did play a few games of Space Invaders it was mostly to use for a project in my last year at UNB.


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The idea that a temp monitor it holding back prime is indeed insane.
> And quick tip for Veedo; IBT pushes the CPU harder and hotter then Prime does, even in just a 10-run. Imagine if you ran it for hours like people do for prime.


All from my personal experience:
I usally had CPU-Z, HwMonitor, TaskManager and Speedfan running. I closed the first 3 and I got higher socket temps (1-2C) while running p95 128K/160K FFTs. This behaviour was reproducible.

It's hard to believe that IBT gives you higher temps than 128K FFTs in-place does (at least on Vishera). Try it yourself with the custom setting and after 20mins you will see what I mean.


----------



## MistrEd

Just wanted to throw this out there after seeing the discussion briefly about antivirus and cpu cycles. I always exclude any system monitoring or stress testing programs from any type of real time virus protection, but don't exclude them from system scan protection, to try and limit cpu cycles concerning antivirus or I just temporarily disable antivirus when stress testing at times. I have never really ever paid attention to see if antivirus is really real time scanning those programs while running monitoring or stress testing programs, but I just exclude them anyways. You guys maybe doing that already, I just figured I would mention it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> First off, it's positively weird that you and I share so many tech trivia points in common. I, too, had a TI only mine WAS a 99/4A. Got it when I was about 11 years old. Next up, I also have a Gigabyte UD7 (Rev. 1.1) mobo and G.Skill Sniper 1866 (CL10) memory, and yes, I would absolutely recommend you update to the latest F10 bios. It works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched your deliberations with interest when you were selecting your mobo. For me it was down to this and the sabertooth, but the black friday deals sold me. I read that Newegg was shipping 1.1, and the price after rebate (not inc tax and shipping) was $155. The snipers were $30 for an 8gb kit - so I have 4X4GB whereas you have 2X8, I think. I asked NCIX to match it, first time they have ever refused me a pm, as it was below their cost!
> 
> I'm beginning to think that having 4 sticks is related to my inability to use the 1866 multi, although red said it worked for him with 4 other sticks. I did flash f10, but still no joy. At least I can still get there with the ref oc, but I'd like to try strictly multi oc. I'll try it at 200 ref at some point, either with just 2 sticks or slowing it to 1600. 4.8GHZ was easy, 1.456v load for occt, 1.488v for prime, but so far 5GHZ and even 4.9 have eluded me (yes, even with occt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'm not maxed out on heat, so I could still add voltage as it was between 1.505 and 1.523 load in my 5GHZ attempts. Where are you so far with your oc?
> 
> I bought my TI-99/4 used in 1982, and while I did play a few games of Space Invaders it was mostly to use for a project in my last year at UNB.
Click to expand...

*********Correction********
I looked in my UD7 review folder and it was indeed only two sticks that the 1866MHz RAM worked with. four was Ref OC'd.
Sorry I had you chasing your tail Grinder







*

....I had a TI 99/4A....Oregon Trail!


----------



## cssorkinman

Mr-mechraven had some great points in his post about stability testing. There is a gremlin that will pop out in the 30 - 40 pass area , have had it happen several times when lowering voltages on 50 pass runs.
Kyad - I thought the 990FX had an improved version of IOMMU, thanks for catching that and correcting it.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *********Correction********
> I looked in my UD7 review folder and it was indeed only two sticks that the 1866MHz RAM worked with. four was Ref OC'd.
> Sorry I had you chasing your tail Grinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ....I had a TI 99/4A....Oregon Trail!


No problem red, thanks for following up.

16 bits FTW!









And thanks to Kyad and Tarnix for the info.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Very nice Christmas Eve present, courtesy of Fedex.

RMA came in, new 1244 Time Stamped processor.


----------



## Honk5891

Merry Christmas all since I wont be around much the next while. Ive decided to go with the Asus Sabertooth rev 2.0 to replace my M5A97 rev 1.0 board. Hopefully Ill be able to pull off a higher OC on my FX 8350 with the good power phase and digi power stuff. Decision was mostly based the fact the Gigabyte boards are ugly as sin and I have always had a good experience with any and all Asus products.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Merry Christmas all since I wont be around much the next while. Ive decided to go with the Asus Sabertooth rev 2.0 to replace my M5A97 rev 1.0 board. Hopefully Ill be able to pull off a higher OC on my FX 8350 with the good power phase and digi power stuff. Decision was mostly based the fact the Gigabyte boards are ugly as sin and I have always had a good experience with any and all Asus products.


Are you nuts!?
...This is a thing of beauty:

















Merry Christmas Twitch


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you nuts!?
> ...This is a thing of beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Twitch


Yea but it doesnt have the digi power or uefi bios does it?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you nuts!?
> ...This is a thing of beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Twitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but it doesnt have the digi power or uefi bios does it?
Click to expand...

not even close! ROFL

I had the Formula V and the UD7 and tried them both. I decided on the GB because it had the native 4-way CF. ASUS software is without a doubt the best in the industry.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> not even close! ROFL
> I had the Formula V and the UD7 and tried them both. I decided on the GB because it had the native 4-way CF. ASUS software is without a doubt the best in the industry.


Whats not even close? sorry I missed the meaning.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> not even close! ROFL
> I had the Formula V and the UD7 and tried them both. I decided on the GB because it had the native 4-way CF. ASUS software is without a doubt the best in the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats not even close? sorry I missed the meaning.
Click to expand...

That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.

I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!


thats a Decent 700Mhz oc bet you were excited!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a Decent 700Mhz oc bet you were excited!
Click to expand...

Yeah, for OC'ing software it's really rather remarkable. I was only able to get another 200MHz out of it manually OC'ing the A10-5800. So either it's that good ....or I suck.....I am choosing to go with the former.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a Decent 700Mhz oc bet you were excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, for OC'ing software it's really rather remarkable. I was only able to get another 200MHz out of it manually OC'ing the A10-5800. So either it's that good ....or I suck.....I am choosing to go with the former.
Click to expand...

Don't forget Giga's CloudOC. Combine with Afterburner Server, control all OCing on the fly/while gaming with your phone.









Both are basically just remote control for EasyTune and Afterburner respectively though, so it's only as good as the software.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a Decent 700Mhz oc bet you were excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, for OC'ing software it's really rather remarkable. I was only able to get another 200MHz out of it manually OC'ing the A10-5800. So either it's that good ....or I suck.....I am choosing to go with the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget Giga's CloudOC. Combine with Afterburner Server, control all OCing on the fly/while gaming with your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are basically just remote control for EasyTune and Afterburner respectively though, so it's only as good as the software.
Click to expand...

Do you like those CK?


----------



## Honk5891

Wait wait you are saying that with the turbo utility it auto finds the max OC?? I know I tried to use it on my m5a97 but I did not know it had a feature like that.. I assume ill be able to fully utilize this feature when I get my sabertooth? I think I just pooped a little.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Wait wait you are saying that with the turbo utility it auto finds the max OC?? I know I tried to use it on my m5a97 but I did not know it had a feature like that.. I assume ill be able to fully utilize this feature when I get my sabertooth? I think I just pooped a little.


It won't find the max OC, but for finding a fairly aggressive OC the folks at ASUS have the algorithms down.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Ok, so I hit 5Ghz at 1.52v.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2626045
> Still need to tweak it since I hit 61.5c with my custom water cooling, granted I won't/shouldn't hit that on a day to day basis, but I want have more headroom. Also, that was just straight up multi over clocking and not using FSB, so i have a few places to tweak.
> Voltage wise was auto but the following:
> CPU - 1.52v (LLC Ultra High)
> CPU PLL - 2.69v
> NB Voltage Control (I think) - 1.24v
> So I have to tweak it to get the max temps down, but not to shabby.[/quote
> 
> CPU/NB voltage?? were you referring to 1.24 v for that you have to be a bit more precise in your labeling of values.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Ok, so I hit 5Ghz at 1.52v.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2626045
> Still need to tweak it since I hit 61.5c with my custom water cooling, granted I won't/shouldn't hit that on a day to day basis, but I want have more headroom. Also, that was just straight up multi over clocking and not using FSB, so i have a few places to tweak.
> Voltage wise was auto but the following:
> CPU - 1.52v (LLC Ultra High)
> CPU PLL - 2.69v
> NB Voltage Control (I think) - 1.24v
> So I have to tweak it to get the max temps down, but not to shabby.[/quote
> 
> CPU/NB voltage?? were you referring to 1.24 v for that you have to be a bit more precise in your labeling of values.


----------



## utnorris

Just a correction on the Gigabyte UEFI bios, the 3.0 versions of the Gigabyte boards are supposed to come with it, although I have only heard of anyone seeing the UD3 version in the wild.

On the Sabertooth, the OC software on it does not work like the ROG series, but it does have an auto overclock function in the bios, but I do not think it is as good as the ROG series. Rev. 2.0 of the Sabertooth is supposed to have some refinements, so maybe it will have it in the AISuite, but if I remember correctly, my Rev. 1.0 did not.

As far as looks go, I personally like the Sabertooth models with the armor, but they do not make that in anything but the SB and IB series. I like my UD7, east to use, plenty of PCIe slots and it's all black making it easy to match with any theme, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That means zero UEFI BIOS. They have the nifty 3D BIOS which I hope they will BIOS/software in to include the UD7, but now ...none.
> and ASUS TPU (TurboV suite II /EVO) is just the best there is and has no competition.
> I reviewed the A85X ASUS-V PRO with thye TurboV Suite/EVO. It found a stable OC of the A10-5800 of 4.5GHz in 30 seconds...stable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a Decent 700Mhz oc bet you were excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, for OC'ing software it's really rather remarkable. I was only able to get another 200MHz out of it manually OC'ing the A10-5800. So either it's that good ....or I suck.....I am choosing to go with the former.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget Giga's CloudOC. Combine with Afterburner Server, control all OCing on the fly/while gaming with your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are basically just remote control for EasyTune and Afterburner respectively though, so it's only as good as the software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like those CK?
Click to expand...

It's one of those things that people who don't know computers will drool over. It's a fun toy, no matter how impractical.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Just a correction on the Gigabyte UEFI bios, the 3.0 versions of the Gigabyte boards are supposed to come with it, although I have only heard of anyone seeing the UD3 version in the wild.
> 
> On the Sabertooth, the OC software on it does not work like the ROG series, but it does have an auto overclock function in the bios, but I do not think it is as good as the ROG series. Rev. 2.0 of the Sabertooth is supposed to have some refinements, so maybe it will have it in the AISuite, but if I remember correctly, my Rev. 1.0 did not.
> 
> As far as looks go, I personally like the Sabertooth models with the armor, but they do not make that in anything but the SB and IB series. I like my UD7, east to use, plenty of PCIe slots and it's all black making it easy to match with any theme, but to each his own I guess.


I had heard that they were going to start shipping the AM3+ boards with the 3D BIOS. I have a few Gigabyte Boards with the 3D, it works pretty well and looks slick.


Quote:


> It's one of those things that people who don't know computers will drool over. It's a fun toy, no matter how impractical.


Yeah, like the 'ROG' cable if you dont do LN2


----------



## EkseF

Would recommend FX-8350 or FX owners with latest video cards to start running some catzilla benchmarks http://www.overclock.net/t/1340025/guru3d-guru3d-releases-catzilla-benchmark
And Submit your scores to the site
Currently Im the only AMD cpu Owner in top 30 of any category. come on?? and only with one gpu.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Would recommend FX-8350 or FX owners with latest video cards to start running some catzilla benchmarks http://www.overclock.net/t/1340025/guru3d-guru3d-releases-catzilla-benchmark
> And Submit your scores to the site
> Currently Im the only AMD cpu Owner in top 30 of any category. come on?? and only with one gpu.


I would like to oblige, but the beta has some bugs. I get the "Critical update 0", doesn't play well with CF or multi monitor.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would like to oblige, but the beta has some bugs. I get the "Critical update 0", doesn't play well with CF or multi monitor.


When I try to run it, it acts like it overspeeds then freezes... weird stuff. Looking for a good deal on a 7970 , then maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## EkseF

I haven't had any problems with it, strange


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> I haven't had any problems with it, strange


I am hearing in several forums that at this stage of the beta, Nvidia is running more compatible. But thats why it's a beta


----------



## Ranger_XP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> If you're overclocking with the BUS frequency, you do indeed need to add voltages elsewhere.
> Aside from that, try increasing the CPU VDDA to 2.7 or so. Also, do you have power control options on the Crosshair V? On my Sabertooth there is settings that allow me to adjust voltage frequency, the response of voltage to CPU and CPU/NB, ect. Also, vdroop can cause false-readings; LLC combats that. Try enabling LLC if you haven't yet.
> But most importantly, stop using Prime as your stress test. It's not Vishera friendly and some people have reported failures at stock settings. Use Intel Burn Test (ITB) or OCCT.
> Sorry if I'm suggesting things you're already aware of, just making sure all of the bases are covered


So I was able to get 4.8 stable with 1.5626v. Seems like the voltage is so high compared to others. This passes consistently under IBT. I would like to see if anyone can help me lower my voltages and find a path to 5Ghz. I am running a custom water loop w/D5 Vario.. lots of presure.. should be solid. - Should be. I took temp readings along the way and tried switching to FSB OCs as well. Here is what my testing looked like:

200x23
cpu:4600/1.45625 - core temp: 43c. (IBT: 266 sec)
nb:2400/1.21875
ht:2200/1.2
mem:2133/1.65625
vdda:2.7

250x18.5
cpu:4625/1.46875 - forgot to note IBT pass detail
nb:2500/1.225
ht:2200/1.2
mem:2000/1.65
vdda:2.7

200x23.5
cpu:4700/1.5125 - core temp: 49c. (IBT: 260 sec)
nb:2400/1.21875
ht:2200/1.2
mem:2133/1.65625
vdda:2.7

250x19
cpu:4750/1.53125 - forgot to note IBT pass detail
nb:2500/1.225
ht:2200/1.2
mem:2000/1.65
vdda:2.7

200x24
cpu:4700/1.5625 - core temp: 55c. (IBT: 257 sec)
nb:2400/1.21875
ht:2200/1.2
mem:2133/1.65625
vdda:2.7

Current config is:
C5F FX-8350 200x24 (above)

Power:
CPU LLC:Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC: High
CPU Voltage Freq: VRM Fixed: 500
CPU PWM Phase Control: Extreme

all other at C5F defaults.

If anyone has any suggestions for how to get more umph out of my FX with less voltage I would appreciate the feedback. Thanks muchos in advance and happy holidays to all!


----------



## Entp

Gosh, looking at all these results makes me want to ditch my H80. I really thought it would be more futureproof







. I'm running 4.7 GHz, but certainly not within safe operating temperatures during benchmarks. Gaming and application use never goes past 55C, so I'll just "cheat" and leave it at that.


----------



## Tarnix

lol, that... Can't be good.


----------



## Roadking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EkseF*
> 
> Would recommend FX-8350 or FX owners with latest video cards to start running some catzilla benchmarks http://www.overclock.net/t/1340025/guru3d-guru3d-releases-catzilla-benchmark
> And Submit your scores to the site
> Currently Im the only AMD cpu Owner in top 30 of any category. come on?? and only with one gpu.


Scored a 10514 (TIGER)


----------



## JRWAssassin

Just upgraded my 4100 to an 8320. Set the multi for 4.2ghz with no voltage adjustment. Windows 8 scores my cpu as 8.0 which is awesome, but the big surprise is my memory score also went from 7.3 to 8.0 which was unexpected. Planetside 2 frame rates have doubled and temps stay around 55 on prime. Very happy!
edit: batch 1234 @ 1.35v default.


----------



## bios_R_us

I've added my 8350 to the data collection thread as well, stopped at 4400 MHz and 1.4v (1.424v under load). Temps are at the upper limit as you can see (58.5 Core, 70 Socket and they reach 62 Core and 74 Socket under several hours of Prime95) so I'm at the highest volts I can put through this one without being too hot for my taste.

I've also tried 4500 @1.425v (LLC High) and goes to 1.440 under load but one core fails in Prime after 49 minutes (2/2 attempts). I've had to try this with the window open to keep the temps down. I can bench at 4800 MHz and 1.425v but Prime fails almost instantly, IBT fails at about the 4th run.

Not a golden chip but it's better than the 8320s I had before. I'm also starting to believe that the retailer from which I got them actually kept the better chips for their custom systems. I think the green seal with the AMD logo was not intact on any of them...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRWAssassin*
> 
> Just upgraded my 4100 to an 8320. Set the multi for 4.2ghz with no voltage adjustment. Windows 8 scores my cpu as 8.0 which is awesome, but the big surprise is my memory score also went from 7.3 to 8.0 which was unexpected. Planetside 2 frame rates have doubled and temps stay around 55 on prime. Very happy!
> edit: batch 1234 @ 1.35v default.


Input your results here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread

Between the 3 1234 chips noted so far, it seems to be a very good batch. You could probably get your 8320 to 5.0 if you got the cooling to handle it.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRWAssassin*
> 
> Just upgraded my 4100 to an 8320. Set the multi for 4.2ghz with no voltage adjustment. Windows 8 scores my cpu as 8.0 which is awesome, but the big surprise is my memory score also went from 7.3 to 8.0 which was unexpected. Planetside 2 frame rates have doubled and temps stay around 55 on prime. Very happy!
> edit: batch 1234 @ 1.35v default.


You scored 8.0 because of Windows 8 haha. My 8350 scores 7.9 in Windows 7 @ 4.7Ghz


----------



## Honk5891

Quick question about Asus AI Suite II if anyone with experience can oblige. I am new to FSB overclocking but know how to mutli overclock fairly well. I got some advice a while back then when using FSB overclocking I should leave my DRAM and HTlink at their stock settings (increase FSB and manually place those 2 back to as close to default as I can and go with multiplier from their.). However looking at the Asus AI Suite II overview (I will be getting a Asus Sabertooth tomorrow) it seems that I can only control the FSB and multiplier and cannot play with the DRAM and HTLink frequencies. Am I missing something? Or is it possible for someone to give me a little bit more thorough explanation what to do with these frequencies while FSB overclocking? I am planning to use AI Suite II with the Sabertooth to make my life easier and eliminate the rebooting part of overclocking as I hear its quite the nice little piece of software. Thanks in advance and merry Christmas!


----------



## KyadCK

Merry Xmas guys!


----------



## kzone75

Wow! All I got was a towel...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Merry Xmas guys!


Nice! Running rx360 , d5, and raystorm as well. Your gonna love it!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quick question about Asus AI Suite II if anyone with experience can oblige. I am new to FSB overclocking but know how to mutli overclock fairly well. I got some advice a while back then when using FSB overclocking I should leave my DRAM and HTlink at their stock settings (increase FSB and manually place those 2 back to as close to default as I can and go with multiplier from their.). However looking at the Asus AI Suite II overview (I will be getting a Asus Sabertooth tomorrow) it seems that I can only control the FSB and multiplier and cannot play with the DRAM and HTLink frequencies. Am I missing something? Or is it possible for someone to give me a little bit more thorough explanation what to do with these frequencies while FSB overclocking? I am planning to use AI Suite II with the Sabertooth to make my life easier and eliminate the rebooting part of overclocking as I hear its quite the nice little piece of software. Thanks in advance and merry Christmas!


IMHO it's still better going ole school method. This is one of the reasons why lol.
These utilities don't give you excess to the entire bios which you definitely need when going HHT.
They might be ok for fine tuning (maybe), but for me I tried all the Asus suite features and shortly there after uninstalled every bit of them.
Far to much bloatware and unwanted processes for my taste. I like things clean and simple.

You should have considered the CHV-Z as it's advertized to boot in only 2 to 3 seconds with n SSD and Windows 8 jk.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nice! Running rx360 , d5, and raystorm as well. Your gonna love it!


should be a nice tool for sure, i plane/hope to add this cpu waterblock soon to replace my ek supreme...
...on a totally useless side.... i d be interrested to see the led holes...just to know if they can be enlarged to a more classical size like 4 or 5 mm...? can u tell me please ? or are they already on classic 5mm and i m wrong


----------



## os2wiz

Season's greetings to my fellow over clocking fetishists who sacrifice even Christmas day to the over clocking gods. Enjoy the coming new year.


----------



## wolvers

Merry Christmas everyone.









I got a new radiator from Santa too! Looking forward to getting it plumbed in and trying for 5ghz 24/7.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> lol, that... Can't be good.


It's your temps that aren't good bud.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new radiator from Santa too! Looking forward to getting it plumbed in and trying for 5ghz 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your temps that aren't good bud.


His temps are fine. AMD suggests 62C but it is almost exactly like Bulldozer and you can venture to 70C and under.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> IMHO it's still better going ole school method. This is one of the reasons why lol.
> These utilities don't give you excess to the entire bios which you definitely need when going HHT.
> They might be ok for fine tuning (maybe), but for me I tried all the Asus suite features and shortly there after uninstalled every bit of them.
> Far to much bloatware and unwanted processes for my taste. I like things clean and simple.
> You should have considered the CHV-Z as it's advertized to boot in only 2 to 3 seconds with n SSD and Windows 8 jk.


I havent gotten the board yet Im purchasing in store. I honestly see more positives with the Sabertooth than the CHV-Z. I dont think Id ever fully utilize it to be honest. I dont have water cooling or dual GPU and am mostly getting the Sabertooth because its a 990 board / looks bada$$ / will probably get a higher OC with it seeing as it has the good power phase and better stability for the 8350.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> should be a nice tool for sure, i plane/hope to add this cpu waterblock soon to replace my ek supreme...
> ...on a totally useless side.... i d be interrested to see the led holes...just to know if they can be enlarged to a more classical size like 4 or 5 mm...? can u tell me please ? or are they already on classic 5mm and i m wrong


Looks to be 3mm or about 1/8"


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looks to be 3mm or about 1/8"


thx mate


----------



## Rains

damn ... I want to go Vishera so bad ... Thing is, my mobo is rev 2.0, which does _not _ support bulldozer, let alone piledriver. So, I'd need to get a new mobo. Then, since the IMC supports 1866Mhz RAM, I might as well upgrade. And while I'm upgrading that, I might as well grab 16 if not 32GB, simply because I can. Then I should upgrade my CPU cooler, because I doubt my H50 would happily dissipate enough heat to bring my new core to 5Ghz. Then I should upgrade my power supply, because it's getting old. And I should find another card to crossfire with ...

Upgrades always snowball for me


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains*
> 
> Upgrades always snowball for me


Yeah, budgets never work for me either >.<

*edit*


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains*
> 
> damn ... I want to go Vishera so bad ... Thing is, my mobo is rev 2.0, which does _not _ support bulldozer, let alone piledriver. So, I'd need to get a new mobo. Then, since the IMC supports 1866Mhz RAM, I might as well upgrade. And while I'm upgrading that, I might as well grab 16 if not 32GB, simply because I can. Then I should upgrade my CPU cooler, because I doubt my H50 would happily dissipate enough heat to bring my new core to 5Ghz. Then I should upgrade my power supply, because it's getting old. And I should find another card to crossfire with ...
> Upgrades always snowball for me


I know the feeling man..... I traded my laptop for a used rig sometime ago because I couldnt stand not having a desktop rig and I have since literally replaced absolutely every aspect of it except for one single 1TB Seagate barracuda..... Ram, Mobo tomorrow (Sabertooth rev 2.0), GPU from tri fired 4870's to single 7950, PSU, case, cooler, fans, you name it I replaced it haha. I just couldnt stop.... and it literally all transpired along a 3 month period.

Edit: and not to mention I almost changed my wife out to because I had promised her I wouldnt upgrade anything or spend a dime after the trade....







Guess Im a lucky man


----------



## Rains

3 months? Oy! That's a lot of change in a small amount of time, friend









Maybe I'll sell my second car haha.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Merry Xmas guys!


Coooooolllllll








You have it installed yet? and how is it performing? .....5.4GHz yet???


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Merry Xmas guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coooooolllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it installed yet? and how is it performing? .....5.4GHz yet???
Click to expand...

I'm ripping down my system for assembly and leak test tonight once I'm done doing stuff I want.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Merry Xmas guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coooooolllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it installed yet? and how is it performing? .....5.4GHz yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ripping down my system for assembly and leak test tonight once I'm done doing stuff I want.
Click to expand...

well...remember my leak test advice....Don't let it leak!









Are going with those fans? or did you hand pick some ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Merry Xmas guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coooooolllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it installed yet? and how is it performing? .....5.4GHz yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm ripping down my system for assembly and leak test tonight once I'm done doing stuff I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well...remember my leak test advice....Don't let it leak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are going those fans? or did you hand pick some ?
Click to expand...

I will probably use 3 of my Corsair fans, then see if I can get 2 more for full push/pull.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> His temps are fine. AMD suggests 62C but it is almost exactly like Bulldozer and you can venture to 70C and under.


His socket temp hits 74C and in my experience, with the two piledrivers I have, you'll start to run into stability problems at those temps (possibly sooner). I can get higher stable clocks at lower settings with higher speed fans running on my rads to get temps down.

Also, considering his OC isn't stable, he's probably going to need more volts somewhere to get that stable but has zero headroom for the higher temps that will inevitably cause. The ironic thing is, better cooling would probably make that clock stable at the settings it's at now.


----------



## Ashura

IBT took my 8350 @ 1.45V to 70C!(Of course I stopped it







)

Whilst gaming and working(Photoshop, 3dsMax etc..) the temps never cross 50C.

IIRC, AMD suggests 62C max temp for regular usage.

Am I fine? thoughts?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> IBT took my 8350 @ 1.45V to 70C!(Of course I stopped it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Whilst gaming and working(Photoshop, 3dsMax etc..) the temps never cross 50C.
> IIRC, AMD suggests 62C max temp for regular usage.
> Am I fine? thoughts?


Your good Id say. Just use it for every day use and watch your temps. If its stable and good on temps for everyday use then it doesnt NEED to pass IBT. Its just nice to know it can pass it and is good and stable.

If your hitting 70C maybe you should consider a new cooler


----------



## Tarnix

I live in Canada. The cheapest cooling upgrade I can have is to open a window. Dropped temps by about 15-20°C.








I'm not even kidding. met me turn IBT + AVX on.
Currently folding for the whole day:

Idle-ish









Full-ish.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I live in Canada. The cheapest cooling upgrade I can have is to open a window. Dropped temps by about 15-20°C.


Haha me to, Im in the Montreal area. I got the H80 not to long ago and it has done wonders with my 8350 and Im idling at 7C when its at stock settings. At 4.6Ghz I idle at 10C and load around 56Cish. I order off newegg at least once a week haha. DAMN having a credit card.


----------



## mongoled

So...... back onto the topic of prime95 stability testing










Earlier today I did a 20 run IBT set at maximum and passed with the following overclock

CPU: 4800mhz
CPU/NB: 2600mhz
HTT: 2600mhz
Mem: 2140mhz 9-11-11-33-48-1T



So I moved to prime95 and after 40 minutes or so got a

** Rounding was 0.4985351563, expected less than 0.4 **

error

Now... came across this tidbit of info from the rog forum, pasted by Raj and was wondering if anybody had acted upon this info
Quote:


> DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.


Will try this out tomorrow and post my results, hopefully some other peeps have tried this....

- EDIT -

2 hours and still going still no rounding error !!


----------



## hatrix216

Well I got my H100i yesterday from my girlfriend and installed it last night. Took of a little bit of case modding to get it to fit... Didn't really have anywhere to put it since I only have a mid tower. Had to drill some holes at the top of the case after some careful measure and its mounted right next to the PSU (since my PSU spot is at the top also).

Looks really great inside the case. It's nice not having a huge heatsink right in the middle of the motherboard. Idle temps around 9 C with a 4.4 overclock. Got up to around 55 C after running 10 passes of IBT. I'm sure I could push it further and not really see much of an increase in max temps. My room stays pretty warm so my temps are always a little high.

I'll take some pictures of my case tomorrow to post how it looks installed. First water cooling setup and I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## RedHood

Hello guys!!

Been following this forum since a long time but registered just now.

Just bought a FX 8320 and been playing a bit with it.

First, my specs

FX 8320 + CoolerMaster Hyper N620
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1
2x4GB Corsair 1600
Sapphire 7870 OC
Silverstone Strider 750W

Vcore by default is 1.375V

Currently is set to 1.350V + LLC Ultra, but CPU-Z somehow reads 1.375V

C&Q Enabled
Turbo Disabled
APM Disabled

Tried running the Inter Burn Test and I would like to know what do you guys think, I´m almost in the limit with the temp, right? Actually I wanted to hit 4.5GHz

Thanks.


----------



## Workhorse10

There is a great Bulldozer Overclocking guide on this forum. Has anyone been able to compile a Piledriver Guide or is OCing this bugger still a work in progress? I am on a UD3 and am trying to get my 8320 (1234) locked in.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Workhorse10*
> 
> There is a great Bulldozer Overclocking guide on this forum. Has anyone been able to compile a Piledriver Guide or is OCing this bugger still a work in progress? I am on a UD3 and am trying to get my 8320 (1234) locked in.


should overclock the same. stronger IMC though..


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Haha me to, Im in the Montreal area. I got the H80 not to long ago and it has done wonders with my 8350 and Im idling at 7C when its at stock settings. At 4.6Ghz I idle at 10C and load around 56Cish. I order off newegg at least once a week haha. DAMN having a credit card.


Ok, this was last year, but I'm about to set my loop up this way again for my 8350 with an mcr320XP in the garage next to my office...




Before that, I had a windows pc







mcr220 hanging off the back...


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Your good Id say. Just use it for every day use and watch your temps. If its stable and good on temps for everyday use then it doesnt NEED to pass IBT. Its just nice to know it can pass it and is good and stable.
> If your hitting 70C maybe you should consider a new cooler


Thanks for your reply.
Even my heavy workloads doesn't push my Temps above 50C, in fact, it didn't even touched 50C! Max temp was 47C
Same temp whilst Gaming









Ambient Temp : 25~28C

I believe the cooler(Venomous X) is doing a pretty good job


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Coooooolllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it installed yet? and how is it performing? .....5.4GHz yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ripping down my system for assembly and leak test tonight once I'm done doing stuff I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well...remember my leak test advice....Don't let it leak!
Click to expand...

Welp, it's all in.



I also learned that I am capable of tightening compression fittings by hand to the point that I will unscrew the fitting from the block before the compression will loosen. Oops.

Anyway, I will let it do it's thing over night, then it's on to stressing this monster.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Coooooolllllll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it installed yet? and how is it performing? .....5.4GHz yet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ripping down my system for assembly and leak test tonight once I'm done doing stuff I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well...remember my leak test advice....Don't let it leak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welp, it's all in.
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned that I am capable of tightening compression fittings by hand to the point that I will unscrew the fitting from the block before the compression will loosen. Oops.
> 
> Anyway, I will let it do it's thing over night, then it's on to stressing this monster.
Click to expand...

Cleeeeaaan!








stressed the hell out of it yet?
Quote:


> I also learned that I am capable of tightening compression fittings by hand to the point that I will unscrew the fitting from the block before the compression will loosen. Oops.


...Takes a while to get a feel for 3.5lbs


----------



## Honk5891

How exactly do you leak test something like ^. Im thinking of getting a raystorm if I cant hit 5Ghz on my 8350 due to temps. But a bit worried about frying my stuff haha.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> How exactly do you leak test something like ^. Im thinking of getting a raystorm if I cant hit 5Ghz on my 8350 due to temps. But a bit worried about frying my stuff haha.


Power to the pump only with paper towels draped about the inside of the case.


----------



## Tarnix

Also, about "frying"... If I remember correctly, distilled water will not damage a setup if it's not bathing in it. BUT, you need to cut the power and dry/absorb the water quickly, because water picks ions VERY fast, and those will cause a short.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Power to the pump only with paper towels draped about the inside of the case.


Because Ive never done it is the pump powered seperately from the mobo? I can turn it on without turning the machine on?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Welp, it's all in.
> 
> 
> I also learned that I am capable of tightening compression fittings by hand to the point that I will unscrew the fitting from the block before the compression will loosen. Oops.
> Anyway, I will let it do it's thing over night, then it's on to stressing this monster.


Very nice. It's so clean, I was having trouble spotting the Rad at first.

Can't wait to see what you think of it.

My replacement CPU is working so much better, [email protected] 4.5Ghz it hits 70 Celsius with IBT (compared to my faulty one that only hit 52 Celsius)
So I may end up with a WC kit too to so how far this one will go.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Power to the pump only with paper towels draped about the inside of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ive never done it is the pump powered seperately from the mobo? I can turn it on without turning the machine on?
Click to expand...

A molex-powered pump would, yes. You would just need to unplug the MB's power pins.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> A molex-powered pump would, yes. You would just need to unplug the MB's power pins.


Ok just basically unplug GPU and Mobo, cover with paper towels and plug it into molex? But does it not require the Mobo to tell the PSU to power up? I was under the impression that it needed the Mobo to tell everything to power up (such as case fans plugged into molex and whatnot). Because I know when I start up my computer with the case power button my case fans which are powered by molex turn on at that point....


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Ok, this was last year, but I'm about to set my loop up this way again for my 8350 with an mcr320XP in the garage next to my office...
> 
> 
> Before that, I had a windows pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcr220 hanging off the back...


This has inspired me to do the same with my watercooling loop using the below items i will post results here but it may take a few weeks, i will be drilling through an external wall in my office which faces my back graden that wall has a 5 ft overhanging roof like a porch but is open on all sides to the air so its ideal for it, i will mount the rad using 2 large wall brackets.

12V Phobya DC12-400 Water Pump (DD-CPX Pro / EK-DCP 4.0)

EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 420

Phobya Radiator Grill Triple (420) - Hole Series - Black

Phobya G-Silent 14 1400rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm )

Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Black
8
Phobya extension 3Pin Molex extra-long 60cm - black

Koolance Quick Release Connector 13mm Barbed Fitting (1/2) High Flow - VL3

Koolance Quick Release Connector 13mm (1/2) Barb (High Flow) - VL3N

Masterkleer Hose Pack PVC 19/13mm (1/2ID) Clear 3.3m


----------



## ShooterFX

I see here there are a few running 8320/8350 with sli/cf. How is your experience during gameplay, especially on MP games like BF3, FC3, BLOPS , etc. Any suggestion of the CPU not being strong enough and causing bottleneck as being suggested.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> A molex-powered pump would, yes. You would just need to unplug the MB's power pins.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just basically unplug GPU and Mobo, cover with paper towels and plug it into molex? But does it not require the Mobo to tell the PSU to power up? I was under the impression that it needed the Mobo to tell everything to power up (such as case fans plugged into molex and whatnot). Because I know when I start up my computer with the case power button my case fans which are powered by molex turn on at that point....
Click to expand...

Yes, I use a seperate power source all together, but if you cannot do that, you need to 'hotwire your PSU. When you look at the 24 pin ATX power connector. You will see a green lead, The green lead needs to be bridged to one of the black leads to bypass the BIOS wakeup. (paper-clip works really well for this)
Have a look at this guide for WC'ing ad setup.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?54331-Guide-To-WaterCooling-and-Leak-Testing-ALL-New-WaterCooler-s-Read-Before-Posting!
Here is a pictorial on how to do it as well.

http://www.theraptorpit.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1972

Hope that helps


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> A molex-powered pump would, yes. You would just need to unplug the MB's power pins.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just basically unplug GPU and Mobo, cover with paper towels and plug it into molex? But does it not require the Mobo to tell the PSU to power up? I was under the impression that it needed the Mobo to tell everything to power up (such as case fans plugged into molex and whatnot). Because I know when I start up my computer with the case power button my case fans which are powered by molex turn on at that point....
Click to expand...

AAH. Right! I forgot that part!







Hum. well, yeah, you need to feed the pump some juice, and you can't power a PSU stand-alone...







So in the end, nope. it's probably still running with the motherboard on, unless you have some kind of wall-to-molex adapter. I never tried unplugging a.. oh, wait a minute... I just remembered something










http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/testing-your-corsair-power-supply

Edit: Damn, red beat me to it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> I see here there are a few running 8320/8350 with sli/cf. How is your experience during gameplay, especially on MP games like BF3, FC3, BLOPS , etc. Any suggestion of the CPU not being strong enough and causing bottleneck as being suggested.
> Thanks in advance


It seems like a certain group of people would like everyone to believe the Vishera is too weak to push an elaborate gpu setup. I think it will keep pace with anything in its price range .

Some good reading in these forums about the subject and maybe this video will shed some light on the subject 



Also an enlightening review here : http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/combo-review-amd-vishera-fx-8350-asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-rog/


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It seems like a certain group of people would like everyone to believe the Vishera is too weak to push an elaborate gpu setup. I think it will keep pace with anything in its price range .
> 
> Some good reading in these forums about the subject and maybe this video will shed some light on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Also an enlightening review here : http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/combo-review-amd-vishera-fx-8350-asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-rog/


I feel like you're being vague when you say "a certain group of people."


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> I see here there are a few running 8320/8350 with sli/cf. How is your experience during gameplay, especially on MP games like BF3, FC3, BLOPS , etc. Any suggestion of the CPU not being strong enough and causing bottleneck as being suggested.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This sounds a bit like a setup, but I will bite.
To answer your question: No it's not as "being suggested"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BF3 4 x 7970


And for a lower res/morer CPU:
#21, right in the middle of heavily Oc'd 3930's and 3 x 680/7970 (this was before I went quadfire on this machine)
I have an updated quadfire submission ready...(I moved up a bit







)



An example of a game that uses only two cores +/-
Metro 2033

Quote:


> It seems like a certain group of people would like everyone to believe the Vishera is too weak to push an elaborate gpu setup. I think it will keep pace with anything in its price range .


It does better than it's price range CSS , it just keeps pace and is stronger as the resolution/multi GPU's go up











anyway, hope that helps


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> I see here there are a few running 8320/8350 with sli/cf. How is your experience during gameplay, especially on MP games like BF3, FC3, BLOPS , etc. Any suggestion of the CPU not being strong enough and causing bottleneck as being suggested.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a certain group of people would like everyone to believe the Vishera is too weak to push an elaborate gpu setup. I think it will keep pace with anything in its price range .
> 
> Some good reading in these forums about the subject and maybe this video will shed some light on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> Also an enlightening review here : http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/combo-review-amd-vishera-fx-8350-asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-rog/
Click to expand...

I watched the whole videos, and this is what I can get out of it:

The FX-8350 has a lower FPS count of about 5% *and well within the MoE (Margin of Error)*, which is rather small compared to the *known* inferior single-thread performance of AMD CPU's
Some games are scaling horribly with crossfire
Benchmarks, that are generally not compiled in x87 (What makes Intel faster for starcraft N stuff), makes that single-thread performance problem very obvious, and mainly because AMD GPU can not do PhysX. (note: Benchmarks often ignores "PhysX on GPU" setting, anyway)
I'm not sure who this "group of people" may be, but this clearly isn't the case. In fact, one game shows a significant boost in FPS with single GPU and AMD.
Personally, I find that the FX-8350 is performing closer to Intel than any other CPU since Athlon II, and please I don't want to hear about _synthetic_ benchmarks that are made to expose weakness in float operation when not using AVX, we already know that. In real-world usage, the FX is very close to it's price competitor, if not sometimes better.

Edit: Typos, argument fixes and various quirks


----------



## Honk5891

As soon as the bridge is made does it power up? Its that simple?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As soon as the bridge is made does it power up? Its that simple?


start it that way, but yes...that simple








You're merely bypassing the BIOS/POST wakeup to the PSU.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As soon as the bridge is made does it power up? Its that simple?


yep. I've seen on youtube (couldn't find the video back), someone actually made a "plug" with a soldered wire for the 24-pin. I think it was on LinusTechTip.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As soon as the bridge is made does it power up? Its that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I've seen on youtube (couldn't find the video back), someone actually made a "plug" with a soldered wire for the 24-pin. I think it was on LinusTechTip.
Click to expand...

Had ya by 1 second on that one Tarnix


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Had ya by 1 second on that one Tarnix


derp. xD


----------



## Rangerjr1

Count me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2630314

Asus Sabertooth 990FX R1 Latest Bios.

Overclocked using a phanteks ph-tc14pe with a couple of Thermalright TY 141 fans. Rock solid prime and daily use. Ultrahigh LLC. 10-11-10-27 1864MHz 1.65V. NB speed 2400


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I feel like you're being vague when you say "a certain group of people."


Damn it, I thought i was more subtle than that








Quote:
It seems like a certain group of people would like everyone to believe the Vishera is too weak to push an elaborate gpu setup. I think it will keep pace with anything in its price range .

It does better than it's price range CSS , it just keeps pace and is stronger as the resolution/multi GPU's go up smile.gif
I won't disagree in any way , shape or form


----------



## spikexp

Well, just bought mine, it should arrive in 7 to 11 days...
Bought a fx-8320 + a 990fxa-ud3 for 280$
+ some new ram and a new PSU (tx750 v2)

And a new case (bitfenix merc beta) to put my current computer in.


----------



## 12Cores

After some tweaking I settled on 4.9ghz @ 1.50v. I was able to get a stable clock at 5ghz 1.53v but the performance was not worth the extra volts.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As soon as the bridge is made does it power up? Its that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I've seen on youtube (couldn't find the video back), someone actually made a "plug" with a soldered wire for the 24-pin. I think it was on LinusTechTip.
Click to expand...

In fact, XSPC ships you one with their kit:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Well, just bought mine, it should arrive in 7 to 11 days...
> Bought a fx-8320 + a 990fxa-ud3 for 280$
> + some new ram and a new PSU (tx750 v2)
> 
> And a new case (bitfenix merc beta) to put my current computer in.


Quick, before you put it in, what's the batch number?


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quick, before you put it in, what's the batch number?


I have no idea, it's not even shipped yet.
Why?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quick, before you put it in, what's the batch number?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, it's not even shipped yet.
> Why?
Click to expand...

Different batch numbers overclock differently, some batches are good, some are bad.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Different batch numbers overclock differently, some batches are good, some are bad.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


Yeah, I knew that, I just don't think I have a way to know it before it's here.
I will have to do with what I get I think.


----------



## Jerm357

I was just testing the temp on my 8350 with the stock HS and with OCCT Im getting a max of 70c CPU temp and 54c on the core temps. Does this sound normal for a stock CPU with the stock heatsink?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

WOOT got my new rad and now im cooking soon Ill overachieve with a good OC.. boy im lovin the new temps.. I also decided to take pics of my build along the way so ill have those posted as well im not sure if in the unofficial data collection but i also have a pic confirming it is infact 1237 batch

I should also mention that i found a way to get push/pull perfectly mounted


----------



## KyadCK

Oh ya...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya...


That was a great movie!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> As soon as the bridge is made does it power up? Its that simple?
> 
> 
> 
> yep. I've seen on youtube (couldn't find the video back), someone actually made a "plug" with a soldered wire for the 24-pin. I think it was on LinusTechTip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, XSPC ships you one with their kit:
Click to expand...

Ha! that was it! I didn't know it was actually a stock accessory!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Heres what I got so far


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















and my cpu


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> I was just testing the temp on my 8350 with the stock HS and with OCCT Im getting a max of 70c CPU temp and 54c on the core temps. Does this sound normal for a stock CPU with the stock heatsink?


I'd say this is high even for the stock cooler but within a save region. What strikes me again is the Delta between Socket and Core temps. I have an M5A99X Evo and I get a delta of 16 - 20C under full load.

I suspect that ASUS does not read the socket temps right on the M5A97, M5A99X and M5A99FX series. Crosshair Formula V and the Sabertooth boards seem to be ok. When I see people with unusual high socket / core delta they own one of these mainstream boards


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a great movie!
Click to expand...

Having just watched it, it's an incredibly good movie. It's basically a musical I'm willing to watch.









Anyway, CPU doesn't like 5.2Ghz with just a VCore bump, not with the wussy 1650rpm fans they included. IBT still makes it get too hot (understand we're talking 1.6-1.625v here, as that's what it took to bench at 5.2 before) and it crashes (although not until the 3rd pass begins, when it's had time to warm up), but I bet it'd be acceptable for some PlanetSide2 or DVD ripping.

I also need to decide what to do with my H100... I don't have another case that it would fit "nicely" in. Anvil (HAF XM) is fine with it's H80, and I really don't want to screw up it's fan config. I could put it in CloudNine (HAF 912) I guess, in front of the HDD bay with the front fans, if the hose will reach. Or I could sell it, but I have no idea where the Intel stuff for it is, and the Liquid Ultra doesn't seem to want to come off completely. Decisions decisions...


----------



## wolvers

What kind of stress testing temps are you seeing at vcores over 1.6v with that new rad (nice install btw)? I need some inspiration to finish my new rad installation, at the moment I'm enjoying the food and wine of the holidays too much!


----------



## KyadCK

Temps jump to mid-70's before crashing. I could probably keep the OC if I kept the temps down doing anything but IBT.

Also, I turned off my Rad fans while my computer was idle for a few mins, temps didn't change till there was some reasonable usage. No fear of fans dying in the night for me.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Temps jump to mid-70's before crashing. I could probably keep the OC if I kept the temps down doing anything but IBT.
> 
> Also, I turned off my Rad fans while my computer was idle for a few mins, temps didn't change till there was some reasonable usage. No fear of fans dying in the night for me.


...but ...but... aren't you worried about not having a second pump??






























There is a disproportional jump then from ?c to 70c? or 70c is merely the point when it locks up?
I am curious because I have not tried shutting the fans off on this one yet and running passive.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Temps jump to mid-70's before crashing. I could probably keep the OC if I kept the temps down doing anything but IBT.
> 
> Also, I turned off my Rad fans while my computer was idle for a few mins, temps didn't change till there was some reasonable usage. No fear of fans dying in the night for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but ...but... aren't you worried about not having a second pump??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a disproportional jump then from ?c to 70c? or 70c is merely the point when it locks up?
> I am curious because I have not tried shutting the fans off on this one yet and running passive.
Click to expand...

The sensor updates every 2 seconds, so difficult to tell, but since it makes it to pass 3 I'm going to say it just gets that hot and makes it unstable. We all know AMD doesn't like high temps, and it did the same thing IBT on my H100 at 5Ghz, which doesn't happen anymore.

Complete passive isn't really acceptable once doing anything that needs the CPU, but I can run full passive at 5Ghz and watch a youtube video or something. Not that I ever have a reason to, these fans are silent compared to my Corsair ones. (Which were comparable to my 6970s with ref coolers at 65%, I'm sure that gives you a noise level, but man did they move air. Delta Jr, seriously)


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The sensor updates every 2 seconds, so difficult to tell, but since it makes it to pass 3 I'm going to say it just gets that hot and makes it unstable. We all know AMD doesn't like high temps, and it did the same thing IBT on my H100 at 5Ghz, which doesn't happen anymore.
> Complete passive isn't really acceptable once doing anything that needs the CPU, but I can run full passive at 5Ghz and watch a youtube video or something. Not that I ever have a reason to, these fans are silent compared to my Corsair ones. (Which were comparable to my 6970s with ref coolers at 65%, I'm sure that gives you a noise level, but man did they move air. Delta Jr, seriously)


cant wait to hear your final feeling on the change from H100 to custom loop.....i must tell that i was quite disapointed to admitt that the H100 is a nice performer, lol, yeah it mean i was expecting more spectacular changes, though under hard load it s more visible....hopefully









and lol @ your comment on the corsair fans ....65% of a 6970...yeah this give a clear idea (i used em 1 weeks before my wife asked to me where the hell was coming this noise from ...i told her that they was mooving air but then she asked to me why i choosed to pick a WC if it was to moove more air....i changed em...)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The sensor updates every 2 seconds, so difficult to tell, but since it makes it to pass 3 I'm going to say it just gets that hot and makes it unstable. We all know AMD doesn't like high temps, and it did the same thing IBT on my H100 at 5Ghz, which doesn't happen anymore.
> Complete passive isn't really acceptable once doing anything that needs the CPU, but I can run full passive at 5Ghz and watch a youtube video or something. Not that I ever have a reason to, these fans are silent compared to my Corsair ones. (Which were comparable to my 6970s with ref coolers at 65%, I'm sure that gives you a noise level, but man did they move air. Delta Jr, seriously)
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to hear your final feeling on the change from H100 to custom loop.....i must tell that i was quite disapointed to admitt that the H100 is a nice performer, lol, yeah it mean i was expecting more spectacular changes, though under hard load it s more visible....hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lol @ your comment on the corsair fans ....65% of a 6970...yeah this give a clear idea (i used em 1 weeks before my wife asked to me where the hell was coming this noise from ...i told her that they was mooving air but then she asked to me why i choosed to pick a WC if it was to moove more air....i changed em...)
Click to expand...

I like it. I got what I wanted, which was 5.0 no worries. Even IBT can't make me hit 60C at 5.0 (with 32GB of 1600, the IMC is a pretty big factor too), which means anything else I want to do likely won't push me past 50C.

I can probably have 5.2Ghz for normal usage (or lightly threaded games, of which I have many) if I really want it, even with inside temps. The fact I was capable of benching it before gives me hope for that down the road, which is already insane considering the chip and board. I figure if I can get some better fans on this thing, I'll have a field day with it.

About the XSPC kit in general...

How the block mounts, sucks. No excuses here. The block itself is separated from the section that holds it to the board (which makes sense, but they do not screw together like the H-series), the section does not rest on screws pre-installed on the board, it screws in manually. Directly into the stock AMD backplate no less, meaning you have to hold that in position while you mount it. It's a 3-hand job. Thankfully, due to a flaw in the HAF 932's design, the back cutout is not quite in the correct position, and due to that the backplate could not fall out.

The Rad is nice and heavy. However, like they only provide 3 fans, they also only include enough screws to mount those 3 fans. The book does say what thread size they are though, so you can buy some on your own.

All screws are plain silver. No gloss black like the H-series, which was annoying, since my case follows a Black/Red theme, and honestly if the rest of the things are going to be black, why shouldn't the screws be.

The Res was easy to work with. I wish there was a "lock" of some kind to keep the LED in place, and I wish it would play nice with the tool-less 5.25 bay locks, but otherwise no problems.

The stock tubing it comes with, clear, is a very strong rubber. I did not use that however, I got black tubing in it's place. This was much "weaker" tubing, but it also bends without crimping easier, and fit on the fittings with less trouble. Both cut very cleanly with a Miter Box and large serrated knife combo.

Despite the kit saying it comes with Barb fittings and clamps, it does not. While it was a gift, there is no option on FrozenCPU to chose what fittings you get instead, and what came in the box were very nice looking glossy black compression fittings. (Yes, I already have dust, go away)

All in all, it was packed up nicely, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## sdlvx

Hey Kyad, you should be able to run over 1.6v with RX 360. Turn down CPUNB voltage and HT voltage and set them to stock or just a multi over. For some reason, my temps went crazy when I had everything highly overclocked and overvolted, but when I dropped back on the other things, high vcore was fine. I run 1.6v now under load with LLC and I am just in the mid to lower 50s with about 60f ambient temps. It feels to me like when you raise vcore and you have the rest of the chip overclocked (CPUNB, HT), temps just go ******* crazy at 1.6v+. If you can lower everything else it seemed ok.

I don't know how much more I want to push it though. It can go further but it takes a lot more volts to get a little performance. I did manage 8.89 in Cinebench at 5.18ghz, but IBT was instant crash. I might build a super cheap $450 8350 as a render farm node and see which chip is the better overclocker, and make that my *****.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Hey Kyad, you should be able to run over 1.6v with RX 360. Turn down CPUNB voltage and HT voltage and set them to stock or just a multi over. For some reason, my temps went crazy when I had everything highly overclocked and overvolted, but when I dropped back on the other things, high vcore was fine. I run 1.6v now under load with LLC and I am just in the mid to lower 50s with about 60f ambient temps. It feels to me like when you raise vcore and you have the rest of the chip overclocked (CPUNB, HT), temps just go ******* crazy at 1.6v+. If you can lower everything else it seemed ok.
> 
> I don't know how much more I want to push it though. It can go further but it takes a lot more volts to get a little performance. I did manage 8.89 in Cinebench at 5.18ghz, but IBT was instant crash. I might build a super cheap $450 8350 as a render farm node and see which chip is the better overclocker, and make that my *****.


That _is_ with all other voltages at stock. Keep in mind the chip difference as well. As good as my 8320 may be for an 8320, it's still an 8320.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That _is_ with all other voltages at stock. Keep in mind the chip difference as well. As good as my 8320 may be for an 8320, it's still an 8320.


The difference between the CPUs (even same model) is very surprising.

Just between the two 8350's that I've used running at the same settings @ 4.5Ghz
CPU 1 - (Stock VID 1.332v) IBT @ 1.356v max temps 52 Celsius Core Temp
CPU 2 - (Stock VID 1.284v) IBT @ 1.356 max temps 70 Celsius Core Temp

But.... CPU 2 can run 4.5Ghz IBT @ 1.338 max temps of 59 Celsius Core Temp. So I think it could OC much better with better cooling.

Another thing I noticed between the two CPUs, was that my 2nd one, with a later Time Stamp of 1244 has a bit thicker IHS (taller). I didn't measure the thickness of my first CPU before it went RMA'd, but the difference is fairly obvious.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> This has inspired me to do the same with my watercooling loop using the below items i will post results here but it may take a few weeks, i will be drilling through an external wall in my office which faces my back graden that wall has a 5 ft overhanging roof like a porch but is open on all sides to the air so its ideal for it, i will mount the rad using 2 large wall brackets.
> 12V Phobya DC12-400 Water Pump (DD-CPX Pro / EK-DCP 4.0)
> EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 420
> Phobya Radiator Grill Triple (420) - Hole Series - Black
> Phobya G-Silent 14 1400rpm Black Silent Edition ( 140x140x25mm )
> Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Black
> 8
> Phobya extension 3Pin Molex extra-long 60cm - black
> Koolance Quick Release Connector 13mm Barbed Fitting (1/2) High Flow - VL3
> Koolance Quick Release Connector 13mm (1/2) Barb (High Flow) - VL3N
> Masterkleer Hose Pack PVC 19/13mm (1/2ID) Clear 3.3m


Sounds like a plan Paddie







I'm not sure how cold it gets there, but if it is really cold something to watch for is condensation on the tubing. With mine in the garage, I just open/close the garage door to regulate the temp, so even if it's -20C outside it isn't an issue (and it gets that cold occasionally in the middle of winter). I'd really like to add the same quick disconnects and a second D5 vario to my loop when I add the rad again, but it isn't in the budget right now.

@CK, really nice looking build. You should find someone with a ud7 and steal a black crossfire bridge from them









@red, just following up. I pulled my 4X4GB G.Skill 1866 C9, and swapped in my 2X4GB G.Skill 1600 C7. With just two sticks, it does indeed support the 1866 multi. I'm actually getting the C7's a little faster than they were in my CIVF/1090T build, at slightly tighter timings. Maybe better mem controller? Stable at 1866 8-9-8 1T, whereas I could only manage 1840 8-10-8 with them before, and there may be more left in them. I'll sell the 4X4GB kit with the 1090T system, and hold out for a nicer 2X8GB kit later. Maybe the TridentX eventually, since I couldn't find the other kit you mentioned in 2X8GB, and my 2X4gb is about the same speed.

So, using the 1866 multi helped, but only slightly. With 200 ref rather than 234, I got 4.9 OCCT stable at 1.488 whereas I couldn't before, but I couldn't stabilize Prime at that speed, or OCCT at 5GHZ, going as high as 1.55v. Looks like my sweet spot is [email protected] At least without cheating (using cold air at the rad in the garage) or cranking more volts to it.


----------



## Frozenstar

Guys i have a bit of a problem with OCing the 8350..
My Prolimatech Panther has just arrived, temps are at 50C, and the system shuts down after 1-2 minutes of OCCT, produces errors in P95, etc.

What voltages and multipliers should i increase?

CPU NB VID is set to 1.32V, CPU V = 1.47 (varies between 1.45-1.49 under load), cpu multi 23, ram 1333, host clock 200, pcie 100.. HT is 2600.

If i reset the bios, and just increase the multiplier to 22.5, then the PC runs well under games, and only makes errors rarely in OCCT.

I'm sure i'm missing a little bit of knowledge, but idk what.

Will tell you any more details, just ask







Please, help. Ty.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I like it. I got what I wanted, which was 5.0 no worries. Even IBT can't make me hit 60C at 5.0 (with 32GB of 1600, the IMC is a pretty big factor too), which means anything else I want to do likely won't push me past 50C.
> I can probably have 5.2Ghz for normal usage (or lightly threaded games, of which I have many) if I really want it, even with inside temps. The fact I was capable of benching it before gives me hope for that down the road, which is already insane considering the chip and board. I figure if I can get some better fans on this thing, I'll have a field day with it.
> ...


good job & thx for sharing, same kind of results here with my 8350...i think i can perhaps grab some °c by replacing my EK supreme WB with a raystorm...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Different batch numbers overclock differently, some batches are good, some are bad.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


Kyad has anybody actually studied if there is any significant performance differences in chips within the same batch?


----------



## Frozenstar

I can boot up flawlessly even at 5.0, 1.47 Vcore, 1.35V CPU NB VID, rest of the settings are the same as described in my previous post.
Its not even nowhere near close to stable.

At least it should be stable at 4.5, or not?
Help, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Different batch numbers overclock differently, some batches are good, some are bad.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
> 
> 
> 
> Kyad has anybody actually studied if there is any significant performance differences in chips within the same batch?
Click to expand...

With PD? Nope. Not enough samples.

With others? Wouldn't be a very good way to compare chips if they did.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Having just watched it, it's an incredibly good movie. It's basically a musical I'm willing to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, CPU doesn't like 5.2Ghz with just a VCore bump, not with the wussy 1650rpm fans they included. IBT still makes it get too hot (understand we're talking 1.6-1.625v here, as that's what it took to bench at 5.2 before) and it crashes (although not until the 3rd pass begins, when it's had time to warm up), but I bet it'd be acceptable for some PlanetSide2 or DVD ripping.
> I also need to decide what to do with my H100... I don't have another case that it would fit "nicely" in. Anvil (HAF XM) is fine with it's H80, and I really don't want to screw up it's fan config. I could put it in CloudNine (HAF 912) I guess, in front of the HDD bay with the front fans, if the hose will reach. Or I could sell it, but I have no idea where the Intel stuff for it is, and the Liquid Ultra doesn't seem to want to come off completely. Decisions decisions...


I have an H100 also. I am wondering if it would keep temps lower if I replaced the 2' stock 120mm fans with 2 120mm Noctuas NF-S12B ? If it won' lower temps but will be as good with less noise that would be a viable option for me as well. I have 2 of them new in the box sitting under my computer desk. Just want to make sure the effort of install is not a wasted venture , as frail as my health is these days, I can't afford spinning my wheels.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> I can boot up flawlessly even at 5.0, 1.47 Vcore, 1.35V CPU NB VID, rest of the settings are the same as described in my previous post.
> Its not even nowhere near close to stable.
> At least it should be stable at 4.5, or not?
> Help, what am i doing wrong?


There is a big difference between the voltage these chips need at idle and what they need to be stable at 100% load.
The 1.47 for 5 ghz at idle is about what mine will do, but in order to be stable for IBT @ 5Ghz it will need 1.53 volts minimum.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> I can boot up flawlessly even at 5.0, 1.47 Vcore, 1.35V CPU NB VID, rest of the settings are the same as described in my previous post.
> Its not even nowhere near close to stable.
> At least it should be stable at 4.5, or not?
> Help, what am i doing wrong?


Just thought I'd try to get the ball rolling for you.

Why 1.35 cpu nb v? 1333 ram and stock (i assume) cpunb shouldn't need it that high. Also, 1.45 - 1.49 seems like a large fluctuation. Decent psu? llc enabled? Did you do any stability testing at stock, or at least lower speed cpu before beginning to oc?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With PD? Nope. Not enough samples.
> With others? Wouldn't be a very good way to compare chips if they did.


sure enough. I was hoping there may be some engineering info on this question that is in the public domain. It might be useful to us here. I would be great if someone here who may have contacts with AMD may be able to have them do a podcast
Or interactive forum for a set day and time that would allow us to ask those arcane but interesting questions we are not sure about to someone with a much wider database of knowledge. Do you think that may be feasible for the Vishera Owners-Users Club?


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> The difference between the CPUs (even same model) is very surprising.
> Just between the two 8350's that I've used running at the same settings @ 4.5Ghz
> CPU 1 - (Stock VID 1.332v) IBT @ 1.356v max temps 52 Celsius Core Temp
> CPU 2 - (Stock VID 1.284v) IBT @ 1.356 max temps 70 Celsius Core Temp
> But.... CPU 2 can run 4.5Ghz IBT @ 1.338 max temps of 59 Celsius Core Temp. So I think it could OC much better with better cooling.
> Another thing I noticed between the two CPUs, was that my 2nd one, with a later Time Stamp of 1244 has a bit thicker IHS (taller). I didn't measure the thickness of my first CPU before it went RMA'd, but the difference is fairly obvious.


My 8350 has a Time Stamp of 1244 too and will reach 70c core temp while running OCCT with the stock cooler. What kind of cooler are you using on your 1244 chip? is this the chip you RMA'd? Im wondering if I should try and return mine.


----------



## Frozenstar

Thx!









As i read, these voltages are the max on air. So if i want to OC to the max possible, why use less?
Ofcourse, i tried lower speeds, starting with 4.4, and having hard time to get it stable even at that speed. It barely even reaches 50C under load. (OCCT), it just shuts down after random time, or drops an error message.
I have to remove power cable, wait some seconds, plug it back in, and then it turns back on.. Otherwise it wont even start after such a shutdown.

LLC is on Extreme.

My PSU didnt have a problem running an [email protected] with 2x6970 in Crossfire, i dont think its the problem now.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i read, these voltages are the max on air. So if i want to OC to the max possible, why use less?
> Ofcourse, i tried lower speeds, starting with 4.4, and having hard time to get it stable even at that speed. It barely even reaches 50C under load. (OCCT), it just shuts down after random time, or drops an error message.
> I have to remove power cable, wait some seconds, plug it back in, and then it turns back on.. Otherwise it wont even start after such a shutdown.
> LLC is on Extreme.
> My PSU didnt have a problem running an [email protected] with 2x6970 in Crossfire, i dont think its the problem now.


So it doesn't sound like psu, or temp. But if its unstable even at lower speeds, maybe it isn't cpu overclock or voltage. RAM? What is cpunb frequency? Also, if you are running it stock, why bother pushing more volts through cpunb? I had a 1055t (different animal of course) but it sometimes seemed like there was a strange interaction between cpu and cpunb. I'd back off cpunb volts and freq to stock.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> My 8350 has a Time Stamp of 1244 too and will reach 70c core temp while running OCCT with the stock cooler. What kind of cooler are you using on your 1244 chip? is this the chip you RMA'd? Im wondering if I should try and return mine.


The CPU that I RMA'd was the cooler running one (Article I wrote up in my Sig)

The cooler I'm using on this 1244 CPU is a Zalman 9900A. It hits 70 Celsius @ 4.5Ghz though. At Stock settings it only hits 50ish (which is still kinda high IMO)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i read, these voltages are the max on air. So if i want to OC to the max possible, why use less?
> Ofcourse, i tried lower speeds, starting with 4.4, and having hard time to get it stable even at that speed. It barely even reaches 50C under load. (OCCT), it just shuts down after random time, or drops an error message.
> I have to remove power cable, wait some seconds, plug it back in, and then it turns back on.. Otherwise it wont even start after such a shutdown.
> LLC is on Extreme.
> My PSU didnt have a problem running an [email protected] with 2x6970 in Crossfire, i dont think its the problem now.


What CPU Cooler are you using? Is it the Hyper TX3 EVO listed in your build?

I'd recommend you start with:
CPU 4.4Ghz
CPU - 1.35v
LLC Ultra High


----------



## Frozenstar

Anything else is left on stock. Not auto, stock value.
I thought it'll be easy: raise cpu voltage, raise cpu multiplier to 23-24, and thats it..
I don't understand what's happening.


----------



## Frozenstar

Hi, tx for answer. The cooler is a freshly arrived Prolimatech Panther. http://extrahardware.cnews.cz/sites/default/files/pictures/archive/clanky/archive/2011/12prosinec/prolimatech-lynx-panther/photos/450px/02.jpg

So you're telling me that i give the CPU so much voltage that it just refuses to work?
The stock Vcore is 1.4 under load..
Interesting idea, thank you. Will give it a try.
4.4-1.35-ultra h


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Having just watched it, it's an incredibly good movie. It's basically a musical I'm willing to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, CPU doesn't like 5.2Ghz with just a VCore bump, not with the wussy 1650rpm fans they included. IBT still makes it get too hot (understand we're talking 1.6-1.625v here, as that's what it took to bench at 5.2 before) and it crashes (although not until the 3rd pass begins, when it's had time to warm up), but I bet it'd be acceptable for some PlanetSide2 or DVD ripping.
> I also need to decide what to do with my H100... I don't have another case that it would fit "nicely" in. Anvil (HAF XM) is fine with it's H80, and I really don't want to screw up it's fan config. I could put it in CloudNine (HAF 912) I guess, in front of the HDD bay with the front fans, if the hose will reach. Or I could sell it, but I have no idea where the Intel stuff for it is, and the Liquid Ultra doesn't seem to want to come off completely. Decisions decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an H100 also. I am wondering if it would keep temps lower if I replaced the 2' stock 120mm fans with 2 120mm Noctuas NF-S12B ? If it won' lower temps but will be as good with less noise that would be a viable option for me as well. I have 2 of them new in the box sitting under my computer desk. Just want to make sure the effort of install is not a wasted venture , as frail as my health is these days, I can't afford spinning my wheels.
Click to expand...

You would find yourself very hard pressed to find fans the preform as well as Corsair's:
Quote:


> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> Fan speed: 1300 - 2600RPM
> Fan airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
> Fan dBA: 22 - 39 dBA
> Fan static pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20


SOURCE: http://www.corsair.com/hydro-series-h100-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html

And considering the feel of them compared to the current 1650 fans I use, the 1650 Corsair fans in Anvil, and the R4's that serve as my case fans, I very much believe those specs. They're noisy, but they're in a class of their own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With PD? Nope. Not enough samples.
> With others? Wouldn't be a very good way to compare chips if they did.
> 
> 
> 
> sure enough. I was hoping there may be some engineering info on this question that is in the public domain. It might be useful to us here. I would be great if someone here who may have contacts with AMD may be able to have them do a podcast
> Or interactive forum for a set day and time that would allow us to ask those arcane but interesting questions we are not sure about to someone with a much wider database of knowledge. Do you think that may be feasible for the Vishera Owners-Users Club?
Click to expand...

While I can't answer for the actual process used and why there may be variations between or in a given batch, I think the idea has to do with the fact they don't make each CPU on an individual basis. They make one massive sheet of Silicon Wafers, then chop it up into the dies we call CPUs. Each sheet is baked, and all dies cut out of the same sheet were made using exactly the same settings. Sheets made within the same timeframe of one another get the same Batch number. GPUs are made the same way, as well as most other chips. It's also the reason why it's so much cheaper and smarter for AMD to make one design (8350) and just laser off cores for the other chips (6300, 4300) then to submit a whole other design. Or in the case of the wonderful Ph II x2's and x3's, just disable them.

I could be wrong, but how I understand batch numbers is:

1234 =
Year '12
Week 34

There could very well be large differences between a chip made on monday and one on friday of that week, but the variance is much less likely to be as extreme as a CPU made in week 34 vs one made 10 weeks later in batch 1244.

This is mostly patchwork from other people though, I have no hard evidence of any of this aside from baking chips in sheets, there's actual pictures available on the web for that.


----------



## Frozenstar

Tried 4.4GHz-1.35V-Ultra High LLC, OCCT error on Core2 after couple of minutes. Now going on same settings but 1.41-1.42V (stock value)..
The core temperature's under load are 50-53C.


----------



## sgtgates

can anyone post their CHV-Z bios settings for 5.0ghz on the 8350, not sure why i cant get it ITB or prime stable, thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Probably going to take at least 1.53 volts to run IBT @ 5 ghz stable. Prime, it's hard to say because people have had problems with it and the Vishera.
I'm not sure you have enough cooling to run IBT at 5ghz , keep an eye on temps.
How do you like your Stryker? Looks nice btw


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Probably going to take at least 1.53 volts to run IBT @ 5 ghz stable. Prime, it's hard to say because people have had problems with it and the Vishera.
> I'm not sure you have enough cooling to run IBT at 5ghz , keep an eye on temps.
> How do you like your Stryker? Looks nice btw


My (Storm Trooper) is fun I like it, and I have full custom loop temps only hit 61 on 1.55 volts under load with raystorm block. My issue is no matter what voltge even close to 1.55 it wont successfully run, something else must be incorrect voltage wise

edit:I updated my sig rig, post pictures soon. I have the thermal capabilities and the board hold voltages great idk what my prob is


----------



## Red1776

KyadCK:
Quote:


> There could very well be large differences between a chip made on monday and one on friday of that week, but the variance is much less likely to be as extreme as a CPU made in week 34 vs one made 10 weeks later in batch 1244.
> 
> This is mostly patchwork from other people though, I have no hard evidence of any of this aside from baking chips in sheets, there's actual pictures available on the web for that.
> Edited by KyadCK - Today at 4:01 pm


From Toms Hardware:


Here is a short but well done tutorial of the CPU manufacturing processes from Tom's Hardware.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/semiconductor-production-101,1590.html

One of the biggest factors in the overclockability of a CPU is Transistor gate length. (the distance between the source and the drain) and inconsistencies in shape and or length.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

So im working on 5Ghz stable now.. and im a bit curious on voltages.. now.. what do you think the max "safe voltage" is if you are not limited by heat for lets say an extended 8+ hour use at 100% without leading to degradation


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So im working on 5Ghz stable now.. and im a bit curious on voltages.. now.. what do you think the max "safe voltage" is if you are not limited by heat for lets say an extended 8+ hour use at 100% without leading to degradation


Bump, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I could be wrong, but how I understand batch numbers is:
> 1234 =
> Year '12
> Week 34
> There could very well be large differences between a chip made on monday and one on friday of that week, but the variance is much less likely to be as extreme as a CPU made in week 34 vs one made 10 weeks later in batch 1244.


Exactly right. The three letters following actually indicate the wafer, i.e 1234ABC (so ABC for example).


----------



## Jerm357

So when you guys say "my CPU runs at____" Are you going by the CPU Socket temp or the Core temp?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> The CPU that I RMA'd was the cooler running one (Article I wrote up in my Sig)
> The cooler I'm using on this 1244 CPU is a Zalman 9900A. It hits 70 Celsius @ 4.5Ghz though. At Stock settings it only hits 50ish (which is still kinda high IMO)


Is that 70c the Core temp, because if it is then my chip is only hitting a 51c at stock clocks too.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So im working on 5Ghz stable now.. and im a bit curious on voltages.. now.. what do you think the max "safe voltage" is if you are not limited by heat for lets say an extended 8+ hour use at 100% without leading to degradation


I've heard AMD says the max is 1.55v. I think it can go higher and I'm running between 1.57v and 1.6v. Obviously it's going to take some time to see what happens, but if this chip does degrade I'll just throw it in a cheap build to use as a render node and get a new 8350. I would stay under 1.55v if you don't feel like dropping down money on a new 8350 anytime.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So im working on 5Ghz stable now.. and im a bit curious on voltages.. now.. what do you think the max "safe voltage" is if you are not limited by heat for lets say an extended 8+ hour use at 100% without leading to degradation


The maximum voltage of 1.55v does come from AMD in regards to overclocking FX 83xx. I don't know if he sets that voltage limit himself or not, but AMD's overclocking guru Sami Makinen is the one who announces it anyway.
You really have no way of knowing where the line of exponential degradation starts so I stay at or below 1.55v for 24/7 overclocks. I have a x 6 1100T (also has the 1.55v max 'safe' V-core) that has been running 24/7 @1.552v and holding the same max OC since the week after it came out...so...who knows


----------



## Capt

Do you guys think I should ditch my 1090T and get a 8320? Will I see a difference in the end?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Do you guys think I should ditch my 1090T and get a 8320? Will I see a difference in the end?


time to let go of it.







big difference.. even with the 8120/8150 days. alot of difference in real world.


----------



## Frozenstar

Thanks for the tips, currently i'm on 4.5GHz on 1.44V, 9 hours running P95 smallFFT without errors, you can see all the data on the picture.
Maybe ill try more.
2 fans on the Panther in push-pull on max rpm. (nice to sleep in a room with it lol)


----------



## Frozenstar

P95 ran for 10.5 hours, then i did 10 runs of IBT Very High.

OCCT showed an error after 24 minutes.. Didnt say anything, only: Stopped, Error Detected.
***


----------



## fetzher

anyone saw this here? asus just announced their sabertooth 990fx gen3 with pcie 3.0 http://technewspedia.com/asus-announces-new-sabertooth-990fxgen3-card-r2-0/


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetzher*
> 
> anyone saw this here? asus just announced their sabertooth 990fx gen3 with pcie 3.0 http://technewspedia.com/asus-announces-new-sabertooth-990fxgen3-card-r2-0/


The funny thing is that 990FX chip controls the PCI-E slot and Asus added a chip the controls the PCI-E slots, so how is it a 990FX chipset.


----------



## Frozenstar

This piece of crap wont run stable any higher then the stock clocks. Tried 4.5 with various voltages and either the computer shuts down, or it makes random errors.
I bought this crap because of the OC results on the net: 4.8-5.0 GHz with 8350s..

My "old" 1366 i7 920 ran at 4137 for 3 years without any errors, with a Hyper TX3 EVO.

Now i have an AMD which runs on 4100 stock, is worse in multitasking, and slower overall, especially in what i do, gaming.

I should've bought a 3770K with a decent board.


----------



## Vlackrs

Is there something wrong with my thermal paste? fx-8320 @4.56 idle v .972 at 28c with V8 CM @1315 rmp and all CnQ and others are on, ambient temp around 20c. My case have 6 intake fans and 1 exhaust.

I was trying to OC to 4.9 and testing with CINEBENCH, my Core temps jumped to 89c turning off my pc, socket temp, the last read around 59c


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> This piece of crap wont run stable any higher then the stock clocks. Tried 4.5 with various voltages and either the computer shuts down, or it makes random errors.
> I bought this crap because of the OC results on the net: 4.8-5.0 GHz with 8350s..
> My "old" 1366 i7 920 ran at 4137 for 3 years without any errors, with a Hyper TX3 EVO.
> Now i have an AMD which runs on 4100 stock, is worse in multitasking, and slower overall, especially in what i do, gaming.
> I should've bought a 3770K with a decent board.


You are getting abnormal results, for sure. Did you ever lower your cpu nb voltage? I've read elsewhere that it is 1.3v MAX, and that at lower ram speeds and nb frequencies, stock is appropriate.

Found this on another forum:

Piledriver or Vishera, is not like other FX chips, or Phenom X6 or X4. NB speed cannot be set independently like those chips, and this time is directly related to memory speed.

The CPU-NB, up to 1.3 V is fine, sure, but you should not NEED to increase CPU-NB at all, all the way up to 2666 MHz memory(I am not sure on higher since my memory does not go higher).

They follow it with these tips from amd:



1. Set the CPU Water-cooler fan speed to "Extreme" (if not already) to maximize the cooling using your latest ASUS bios, try the following BIOS settings:

 Disable APM_Master_En (disables APM which may cause the CPU to throttle at full load) 

Disable Turbo Core  go to the ASUS VRM settings and adjust everything to the max (I.e: use "High" for CPU Load Line calibration and disable Overcurrent / Thermal protections) - NOTE: you might want to have an extra fan on top of the board to ensure the VRM heatsink doesn't get too hot. 

2. try CPU voltage values between 1.40&#8230;1.55V and find the optimal setting - if the board just shuts down during full load it means it hit OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails (8pin and 4pin connectors). You've hit the OCP limit and should decrease the voltage a bit. When using the "High" setting for load line calibration the board should not reach the current protection limit that easily 

3. CPU NB Voltage can remain at default (or you could adjust it if it seems to improve things - we were able to hold it at default to run at 5.0GHz) 

4. Try a few more CPUs (if available) - you could see 100-300MHz delta going from one CPU to another 
Try disabling cores: o disable cores 1,3,5 and 7 for optimal performance (Cores 0,2,4 and 6 remain active => 4CU/4cores active) o disable cores 4,5,6 and 7 for optimal OC (Cores 0,1,2 and 3 remain active => 2CU/4cores active) 
5. Ensure that the thermal contact between the CPU and the watercooler is optimal - use high quality thermal paste

6. Use the ASUS Monitoring software to keep track of actual CPU Voltage and CPU Temperature

If you can't stabilize it at stock, rma it...


----------



## Frozenstar

Thank you very much for the long response, appreciated!

It's stable on stock clocks, my problem is that it cant be overclocked with multiplier.. Not stable at all and makes me mad. Very mad, considering that ppl mention the easy overclockability in every review and forum post. I started this hobby in 1999, all of my computers had been OC'd to the possible max on air, so i have no clue about what's going on here.

But.. I'm not giving up yet, trying to do it the old-fashioned way,

20x multi, and raising the "fsb".
Everything else is kept close near stock clocks if possible (HT2600, NB freq 2200, ram 1333).

In this board, i can set every voltage to a specific value, EXCEPT cpu core, which can only be raised by giving +0.025, +0.050, etc.








With +0.050, it gets 1.47V under load (actually its jumping from 1.455 to 1.485).

It's starting to smell like a long fight.


----------



## ShooterFX

Thanks for your input and links


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

A new record for me 5303.56 MHz with my FX-8320
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632444


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> A new record for me 5303.56 MHz with my FX-8320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632444


Awesome


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> A new record for me 5303.56 MHz with my FX-8320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632444


Nice! Btw your ranking for the superpi score on the bot was ironically weird (7666) lol


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> A new record for me 5303.56 MHz with my FX-8320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632444


Very nice!







My best so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Squeezed a little bit more out
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632587


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Squeezed a little bit more out
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632587


Suicide or stable? I need someone else to help prove the 8320s arent all that bad.









Anyway, it is indeed cooling. I was able to drop voltage at 5.2 to "just" 1.575v, and now I'm basically in the same boat as I was with the H100 at 5.0, which is "cold enough for everything but stressing". I know a guy who has some spare Corsair fans, hoping he'll sell em to me.

And I bring benchies with me:


First run, in Win8, didn't make sure everything was off so it isn't a "balls to the wall" bench, I just ran it to see where my temps would stand, which is around 68C Core. No crash.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Suicide or stable? I need someone else to help prove the 8320s arent all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is indeed cooling. I was able to drop voltage at 5.2 to "just" 1.575v, and now I'm basically in the same boat as I was with the H100 at 5.0, which is "cold enough for everything but stressing". I know a guy who has some spare Corsair fans, hoping he'll sell em to me.
> And I bring benchies with me:
> 
> First run, in Win8, didn't make sure everything was off so it isn't a "balls to the wall" bench, I just ran it to see where my temps would stand, which is around 68C Core. No crash.


Nice score








Any thoughts on the win 8/vishera combo? I have a copy of 8 sitting here but can decide which rig will get it.
My best CB so far ( with C&Q enabled )

best cnqcinbench.PNG 1819k .PNG file


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Suicide or stable? I need someone else to help prove the 8320s arent all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is indeed cooling. I was able to drop voltage at 5.2 to "just" 1.575v, and now I'm basically in the same boat as I was with the H100 at 5.0, which is "cold enough for everything but stressing". I know a guy who has some spare Corsair fans, hoping he'll sell em to me.
> And I bring benchies with me:
> 
> First run, in Win8, didn't make sure everything was off so it isn't a "balls to the wall" bench, I just ran it to see where my temps would stand, which is around 68C Core. No crash.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the win 8/vishera combo? I have a copy of 8 sitting here but can decide which rig will get it.
> My best CB so far ( with C&Q enabled )
> 
> best cnqcinbench.PNG 1819k .PNG file
Click to expand...

It's fine for everything... _except benchmarking._

3DMark, Catzilla, it's all the same, you're going to see a 5%+ higher score in a properly updated Win7. Just Win8 vs Win7, I scored 700 points higher (8900 to 9600) in catzilla Tiger. 3DMark physics gets 400 more at minimum. I have a second windows install on my HDD, and all it is is Win7, fully updated, with drivers and benchmarking software. No games, nothing, it's just easier to have that sitting on the side.

Also note I used Start8 to get away from that merto crap, so that doesn't factor into my "is it worth it".


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks Kyad - thats about what I learned using the release candidate for windows 8. I was hoping it would be better in it's final incarnation.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Squeezed a little bit more out
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632587
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide or stable? I need someone else to help prove the 8320s arent all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is indeed cooling. I was able to drop voltage at 5.2 to "just" 1.575v, and now I'm basically in the same boat as I was with the H100 at 5.0, which is "cold enough for everything but stressing". I know a guy who has some spare Corsair fans, hoping he'll sell em to me.
> 
> And I bring benchies with me:
> 
> 
> First run, in Win8, didn't make sure everything was off so it isn't a "balls to the wall" bench, I just ran it to see where my temps would stand, which is around 68C Core. No crash.
Click to expand...

Hey CK,
I spotted this and thought I would point it out as I would like to know what accounts for this as well. We are evenly matched in CPU frequency, RAM speed/timings, Both multi OC'ing etc. The difference from 8.75 to 8.97 is pretty big and might be a good teak note if pinned down. The only thing off hand that comes to mind is maybe NB speed? because our HT is matched as well @ 2600


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Squeezed a little bit more out
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632587
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide or stable? I need someone else to help prove the 8320s arent all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is indeed cooling. I was able to drop voltage at 5.2 to "just" 1.575v, and now I'm basically in the same boat as I was with the H100 at 5.0, which is "cold enough for everything but stressing". I know a guy who has some spare Corsair fans, hoping he'll sell em to me.
> 
> And I bring benchies with me:
> 
> 
> First run, in Win8, didn't make sure everything was off so it isn't a "balls to the wall" bench, I just ran it to see where my temps would stand, which is around 68C Core. No crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey CK,
> I spotted this and thought I would point it out as I would like to know what accounts for this as well. We are evenly matched in CPU frequency, RAM speed/timings, Both multi OC'ing etc. The difference from 8.75 to 8.97 is pretty big and might be a good teak note if pinned down. The only thing off hand that comes to mind is maybe NB speed? because our HT is matched as well @ 2600
Click to expand...

I'm using Windows 8.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Squeezed a little bit more out
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632587
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide or stable? I need someone else to help prove the 8320s arent all that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is indeed cooling. I was able to drop voltage at 5.2 to "just" 1.575v, and now I'm basically in the same boat as I was with the H100 at 5.0, which is "cold enough for everything but stressing". I know a guy who has some spare Corsair fans, hoping he'll sell em to me.
> 
> And I bring benchies with me:
> 
> 
> First run, in Win8, didn't make sure everything was off so it isn't a "balls to the wall" bench, I just ran it to see where my temps would stand, which is around 68C Core. No crash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey CK,
> I spotted this and thought I would point it out as I would like to know what accounts for this as well. We are evenly matched in CPU frequency, RAM speed/timings, Both multi OC'ing etc. The difference from 8.75 to 8.97 is pretty big and might be a good teak note if pinned down. The only thing off hand that comes to mind is maybe NB speed? because our HT is matched as well @ 2600
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Windows 8.
Click to expand...

thanks









well thats not good news








I guess its the 'win-metro' for me then.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenstar*
> 
> Thank you very much for the long response, appreciated!
> It's stable on stock clocks, my problem is that it cant be overclocked with multiplier.. Not stable at all and makes me mad. Very mad, considering that ppl mention the easy overclockability in every review and forum post. I started this hobby in 1999, all of my computers had been OC'd to the possible max on air, so i have no clue about what's going on here.
> But.. I'm not giving up yet, trying to do it the old-fashioned way,
> 20x multi, and raising the "fsb".
> Everything else is kept close near stock clocks if possible (HT2600, NB freq 2200, ram 1333).
> In this board, i can set every voltage to a specific value, EXCEPT cpu core, which can only be raised by giving +0.025, +0.050, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With +0.050, it gets 1.47V under load (actually its jumping from 1.455 to 1.485).
> It's starting to smell like a long fight.


In one of your previous posts you had LLC on Extreme, change your LLC from Extreme to Ultra or the next step below. I found that Extreme on my Asus board overvoltages the vcore.


----------



## hatrix216

I really don't know what the problem is with my chip....

I can overclock to 4.4 stable perfectly fine with voltage at stock. With 10 passes of IBT I got up to around 58 C. I tried going to 4.6 and get BSODs unless I get the voltage to at least 1.41. At that point running IBT everything is stable my temps got up to 65 C around the 6th pass and I had to stop IBT.

Also any attempts at getting stable at 4.8 were complete failures. I tried setting voltage all the way up to 1.55 and my system immediately freezes when starting IBT.

Why are my temps so high. I don't understand.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm using Windows 8.


Are you closing all your background apps for cinebench runs? I get about .25 more that way in win8.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I really don't know what the problem is with my chip....
> 
> I can overclock to 4.4 stable perfectly fine with voltage at stock. With 10 passes of IBT I got up to around 58 C. I tried going to 4.6 and get BSODs unless I get the voltage to at least 1.41. At that point running IBT everything is stable my temps got up to 65 C around the 6th pass and I had to stop IBT.
> 
> Also any attempts at getting stable at 4.8 were complete failures. I tried setting voltage all the way up to 1.55 and my system immediately freezes when starting IBT.
> 
> Why are my temps so high. I don't understand.


on my batch - 1242PGT - FX8350 (confirmed with Mezmenir who has the same batch than me), 4.64GHz @ 1.476v will make you pass IBT (AVX version, even) without any issues. Same for prime95. Anything above that is going to be hard to validate in those programs, but will fold and game up to 4.8GHz. Different batch, VID and CPU model may produce different results.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey everyone, Im having a very hard time getting 5.0ghz stable no matter the voltage I put, went as high as 1.57. It seems to be stable with everyday use and gaming at 1.525 volts but not ITB stable past 2-6 runs even at 1.55 volts. V droop is hardly an issue at 2nd highest setting, I have the CHV-Z and a full water loop for temps with raystorm block. I tried multiple FSB increases with less multiplier, didn't seem to help. Any suggestions? Batch # on my 8350 is #1236


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey everyone, Im having a very hard time getting 5.0ghz stable no matter the voltage I put, went as high as 1.57. It seems to be stable with everyday use and gaming at 1.535 volts but not ITB stable past 2 runs even at 1.55 volts. V droop is hardly an issue at 2nd highest setting, I have the CHV-Z and a full water loop for temps with raystorm block. I tried multiple FSB increases with less multiplier, didn't seem to help. Any suggestions? Batch # on my 8350 is #1236


I couldn't get mine beyond 5+ even with voltage above the 1.55 max either. Looks like you hit the chips limit.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROG.asus.com*
> 
> DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.


enjoy ^^


----------



## Honk5891

Well I finally got my Sabertooth rev 2.0 and threw it in with my FX 8350. Sold the M5A97 rev 1.0 an hour later and just randomly put a 4.9Ghz OC with 1.47V with ultra high LLC and it hits 59C with 1.5V max in IBT and passes. WOW. So much better with this board!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> I couldn't get mine beyond 5+ even with voltage above the 1.55 max either. Looks like you hit the chips limit.


That would kinda blow if its the case, looking like it. I tried lowering ram to 1866 and bout to try small fft in prime to see if that will hold.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> on my batch - 1242PGT - FX8350 (confirmed with Mezmenir who has the same batch than me), 4.64GHz @ 1.476v will make you pass IBT (AVX version, even) without any issues. Same for prime95. Anything above that is going to be hard to validate in those programs, but will fold and game up to 4.8GHz. Different batch, VID and CPU model may produce different results.


Sounds similar to mine, albeit I got a tiny bit higher, same cpu and batch, rig in the sig.

[email protected] (1.456-1.473 load) OCCT stable 234 ref 1600 divider @1872
[email protected] (1.488-1.504 load) Prime stable 234
[email protected] same volts OCCT stable 200 ref 1866 divider @1866
No further joy with volts up to 1.55, temps aren't an issue yet, custom water loop but a little flow challenged with the extra blocks for the two gpus, at least it will be if I add another 3X120 rad. So maybe I could get it a bit further but it's reaching the point of diminishing returns.

Soon time to break out the cold Tarnix!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Sounds similar to mine, albeit I got a tiny bit higher, same cpu and batch, rig in the sig.
> 
> [email protected] (1.456-1.473 load) OCCT stable 234 ref 1600 divider @1872
> [email protected] (1.488-1.504 load) Prime stable 234
> [email protected] same volts OCCT stable 200 ref 1866 divider @1866
> No further joy with volts up to 1.55, temps aren't an issue yet, custom water loop but a little flow challenged with the extra blocks for the two gpus, at least it will be if I add another 3X120 rad. So maybe I could get it a bit further but it's reaching the point of diminishing returns.
> 
> *Soon time to break out the cold* Tarnix!


What? I didn't understand


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> What? I didn't understand


Weren't you talking about the cold weather in Montreal?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> What? I didn't understand
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you talking about the cold weather in Montreal?
Click to expand...

I don't remember doing so, but it's true that my ambient are cold. I don't know the expression "break out ~"


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I live in Canada. The cheapest cooling upgrade I can have is to open a window. Dropped temps by about 15-20°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even kidding. met me turn IBT + AVX on.
> Currently folding for the whole day:


Sorry, had the Montreal wrong, but the Canadian cold right


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't know the expression "break out ~"


As in get out of the toolkit and use.

Montreal was in response to your post, twitch I think.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Sorry, had the Montreal wrong, but the Canadian cold right


Actually Joliette is 45min away from Montreal.







Anyway, back to main topic









My package temps raised to 40C since I closed my case... At this rate I'll need a real loop, or to re-do my paste application (again) because I obviously messed up...
I'm breaking out the heat, right now, since I'm starting to feel a bit sick (... But, I can't see whyyyy







)


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Actually Joliette is 45min away from Montreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to main topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My package temps raised to 40C since I closed my case... At this rate I'll need a real loop, or to re-do my paste application (again) because I obviously messed up...
> I'm breaking out the heat, right now, since I'm starting to feel a bit sick (... But, I can't see whyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Google maps tells me that I am 750 min from Montreal







For me, breaking out the cold means hooking up the rad in my garage. I posted some pics back on page 620. When I finally hook it up I'll post what cold did for my 1242 PGT 8350.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey everyone, Im having a very hard time getting 5.0ghz stable no matter the voltage I put, went as high as 1.57. It seems to be stable with everyday use and gaming at 1.525 volts but not ITB stable past 2-6 runs even at 1.55 volts. V droop is hardly an issue at 2nd highest setting, I have the CHV-Z and a full water loop for temps with raystorm block. I tried multiple FSB increases with less multiplier, didn't seem to help. Any suggestions? Batch # on my 8350 is #1236


What are you running for CPU/NB Voltage? I hit a wall with my CPU at 4.7Ghz. I had to increase the CPU/NB voltage from 1.18v to 1.25v and put CPU/NB LLC on High.


----------



## cssorkinman

Cool runnings. 4Ghz ibt and prime 95 1.28 volts at load


----------



## ihatelolcats

i just ran cinebench, once on all 8 and once on even cores (using process lasso to set affinity) and got the same result both times. uh...what? i feel like i'm missing something here

has anyone done tests on disabling the odd cores so only 4 are active? i dont think you can on the crosshair v motherboard on the 1703 bios. but wouldnt setting the affinity of every process to even cores effectively be the same as disabling the odd ones?
finally, how do you tell which types of processes can abide the shared module resource bottleneck and which can't?


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Sorry, had the Montreal wrong, but the Canadian cold right


I just got an 8350 for Christmas...I'm in Colorado, Not as cold as Canada...But my room temps here are cold in the room where my rig is... By choice. 4.9-5Ghz on air not a problem so far.Summer will be different story!







I will then need to look at a different cooling solution.I am very impressed with this CPU, Perhaps I got lucky with it,It just keeps going and going and going...I am a light gamer...BF3 is the most I do.I had a 960T on this board and had to really push it...With this CPU...Stock clocks play the game just fine for me.Video encoding and Sound engineering/Recording apps are crazy Fast!I am lovin' it!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What are you running for CPU/NB Voltage? I hit a wall with my CPU at 4.7Ghz. I had to increase the CPU/NB voltage from 1.18v to 1.25v and put CPU/NB LLC on High.


Thanks for the advice but didn't still having the same issues. My cpu/nb was set to 1.25 already guess I had already tried but I did put the llc for that on high


----------



## wolvers

Finally got my new rad installed and running. Looks like I've shaved 15C from my socket temps and 20C from my core temps under OCCT full load. Currently running at 54C socket and 44C core.







The only downside is that I'm already at 1.55v under load, but sod it I'm going to push higher.

Apologies for the poor pics, my camera battery has died so had to use the SGSII;


----------



## cssorkinman

Looks like you put a lot of work into that rig wolvers and it paid off in much better temps








A few questions: Is that all running off 1 pump and 1 reservoir? Looks like it could have been difficult to get the air out of the system, was it? Lastly what kind of radiator is that on top?


----------



## Honk5891

Booya! finally hit 10k in 3Dmark 11 with my FX 8350 @ 4.8Ghz and Giga 7950 @ 1225/1800



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5399990


----------



## cssorkinman

Very nice twitch!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like you put a lot of work into that rig wolvers and it paid off in much better temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions: Is that all running off 1 pump and 1 reservoir? Looks like it could have been difficult to get the air out of the system, was it? Lastly what kind of radiator is that on top?


Thanks, yeah it's taken quite a bit of work to make the new lid for this rad. I have a thread here that tracks it's progress since I got it.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17972969

I'm using an XSPC res top on an 18W Laing DDC (actually it's an old 10w modded to 18w). It's always been a bit tricky to bleed in this case but moving it around while the pump is running usually does the job. I was worried about the rad on top draining back into the res but the return isn't open, it feeds back into the pump so all is well so far. Also I plumbed it so that it goes into the top rad first to reduce the drain back effect.

The rad is a Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480. I had to use some slim fans at the front to clear the BD drive but it seems to be working well so far.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice twitch!


My only limitations now are temps. I could OC this beast to 5.2Ghz possibly more but temps with my H80 do not permit. 4.8Ghz is where I rest until I talk the wife into letting me spend 250 for a Raystorm setup.


----------



## gertruude

I Finally got a raystorm rs360 for xmas lol

Yay i say but alas not good news

at 5ghz my pc turns off whilst stressing. ITs not the cpu as core temps are only 45C full [email protected]









Could it be ive found the limitation of the board and the NB is getting too hot even with a fan on it? sadly with this board there is no sensor for the nb

I have the M5A99x EVO rev 1.0 board.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I Finally got a raystorm rs360 for xmas lol
> 
> Yay i say but alas not good news
> 
> at 5ghz my pc turns off whilst stressing. ITs not the cpu as core temps are only 45C full [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be ive found the limitation of the board and the NB is getting too hot even with a fan on it? sadly with this board there is no sensor for the nb
> 
> I have the M5A99x EVO rev 1.0 board.


Hi Gurdy,
From your description it sounds like you might have found the limit for your PSU?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Gurdy,
> From your description it sounds like you might have found the limit for your PSU?


Dunno its a 500w ocz modular. You reckon its the psu and not the board? That would save me at least £100 lol
HOw right could you be?


----------



## Honk5891

Id have to agree with Red. If your temps are good and your voltages are within range I don't see it being the mobo.... I think you would receive some sort of warning if it was temperature related would you not? 500W sounds low for your rig to me. I'm running a 750W coolermaster because I wanted the headroom for overclocking.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Gurdy,
> From your description it sounds like you might have found the limit for your PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno its a 500w ocz modular. You reckon its the psu and not the board? That would save me at least £100 lol
> HOw right could you be?
Click to expand...

Well @ 5.0Gh that puts the CPU around 350w +/-
GPU 660 ti is is 150-175 +/-

Thats 500w there. plus you added a new pump that was not in the loop (pun intended) 30w +/-

This is without the peripherals. Fans,RAM,lights,HDD/SSD's, etc etc.
not to mention that full shutdown, no warning or questions asked is how an overloaded PSU does things since it's not BIOS'd in to the system.
Sure worth looking into


----------



## wolvers

I get the weirdest thing with this set up. If the PC freezes during stress testing, it won't boot up again and always locks up on the welcome screen. I just have to keep trying until it boots and all is normal after that, until it freezes when stressing again. Anyone else get that?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well @ 5.0Gh that puts the CPU around 350w +/-
> GPU 660 ti is is 150-175 +/-
> Thats 500w there. plus you added a new pump that was not in the loop (pun intended) 30w +/-
> This is without the peripherals. Fans,RAM,lights,HDD/SSD's, etc etc.
> not to mention that full shutdown, no warning or questions asked is how an overloaded PSU does things since it's not BIOS'd in to the system.
> Sure worth looking into


Cool Red thanks







it does sound viable now you put it that way lol

Ill get a higher psu and let yaknow


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well @ 5.0Gh that puts the CPU around 350w +/-
> GPU 660 ti is is 150-175 +/-
> Thats 500w there. plus you added a new pump that was not in the loop (pun intended) 30w +/-
> This is without the peripherals. Fans,RAM,lights,HDD/SSD's, etc etc.
> not to mention that full shutdown, no warning or questions asked is how an overloaded PSU does things since it's not BIOS'd in to the system.
> Sure worth looking into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Red thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does sound viable now you put it that way lol
> 
> Ill get a higher psu and let yaknow
Click to expand...

Cool, yeah let me know Gurdy








I guess the upside would be that now you know exactly what your system is drawing under load.....just doing the half-full thing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Cool, yeah let me know Gurdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the upside would be that now you know exactly what your system is drawing under load.....just doing the half-full thing.


Im just happy i dont have to fork out £185 for a new motherboard haha theres no way id be able to afford it for at least another 2 months









Ill get a 700w psu which is more than enough i think unless you state otherwise lol


----------



## gertruude

this

http://www.cclonline.com/product/35749/OCZ700MXSP-UK/Power-Supplies/700W-OCZ-ModXStream-Pro-Modular-Power-Supply/PSU1090/

or this

http://www.cclonline.com/product/42161/PC-950AUBA-M/Power-Supplies/950W-Powercool-High-Efficiency-Power-Supply/PSU1191/

granted i dont know much about the powercool psu's but the ocz are very good


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just from a capacity perspective, I would go with 950w's and here is why. If this is indeed the problem (if it's not now, it soon will be from PSU age and use) if you go with the 700w you will immediatly be into the additional 200w's you had on your 500w's. Ideally you want 20% +/- overhead so you are not running your PSU at or near 100% capacity for heat, and efficiency reasons. With a 700w you have locked yourself out of future upgrades. (adding a second card, a GTX 680/7970 or the like.
> My 17 cents


Aye true ill go with the 950w and thanks again

May i ask your expertise with watercooling lol

I got the 750 rs360 kit and was wondering about safely emptying the res lol. The only hole is where you fill it so do you have to take the full loop out of the system then empty via this hole?
Seems like a pain in the ass lol

I made some mistakes with the tubing lol and so im redoing this tomorrow


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just from a capacity perspective, I would go with 950w's and here is why. If this is indeed the problem (if it's not now, it soon will be from PSU age and use) if you go with the 700w you will immediatly be into the additional 200w's you had on your 500w's. Ideally you want 20% +/- overhead so you are not running your PSU at or near 100% capacity for heat, and efficiency reasons. With a 700w you have locked yourself out of future upgrades. (adding a second card, a GTX 680/7970 or the like.
> My 17 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye true ill go with the 950w and thanks again
> 
> May i ask your expertise with watercooling lol
> 
> I got the 750 rs360 kit and was wondering about safely emptying the res lol. The only hole is where you fill it so do you have to take the full loop out of the system then empty via this hole?
> Seems like a pain in the ass lol
> 
> I made some mistakes with the tubing lol and so im redoing this tomorrow
Click to expand...

You can empty the loop anywhere you can safly drain it from.
Do yourself a favor though. Create a drain point for yourself. This is how I did mine:


See between the PSU and the fanned door at the bottom? That is just an acrylic block with G-1/4 access on three sides put at the lowest spot on the loop.


----------



## The Sandman

Think about adding a drain tube. Makes life easy lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You can empty the loop anywhere you can safly drain it from.
> Do yourself a favor though. Create a drain point for yourself. This is how I did mine:
> 
> See between the PSU and the fanned door at the bottom? That is just an acrylic block with G-1/4 access on three sides put at the lowest spot on the loop.


good idea.. im going to have to add one when I get a chance


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I get the weirdest thing with this set up. If the PC freezes during stress testing, it won't boot up again and always locks up on the welcome screen. I just have to keep trying until it boots and all is normal after that, until it freezes when stressing again. Anyone else get that?


This seems to only happen to me when I mess with fsb, or memory clocks/timings. I don't recall it happening when I was using multiplier only.
I have had to run the windows repair utility 2 times after this has happened, it will attempt repairs then ask to go back to a restore point, so far it's always came back.
Am I flirting with corrupting an OS ?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I get the weirdest thing with this set up. If the PC freezes during stress testing, it won't boot up again and always locks up on the welcome screen. I just have to keep trying until it boots and all is normal after that, until it freezes when stressing again. Anyone else get that?


If your trying to get a stable overclock then you dont have enough voltage. Just because it posts and gets into windows once doesnt mean it will do so on the next boot if your undervolted. Try bumping up your voltage a tad and stress again. If it BSOD or freezes up again you still dont have enough voltage and need to bump a few notches again. Rinse and repeat until stable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> After reading this you got me curious about my headroom..... Im running at 4.8Ghz and I have an 850W Coolermaster.


im running 800w 2x gtx 460 2x HDD 1x SSD 9x fans and a pump and I still don't hit a power limit


----------



## Honk5891

my sig is bang on. im planning for 5ghz and raystorm


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This seems to only happen to me when I mess with fsb, or memory clocks/timings. I don't recall it happening when I was using multiplier only.
> I have had to run the windows repair utility 2 times after this has happened, it will attempt repairs then ask to go back to a restore point, so far it's always came back.
> Am I flirting with corrupting an OS ?


Well, that's what has happened to me. I just spent an hour trying to restore a windows 8 boot partition and eventually giving in and re-installing windows. I do have an image saved though so not a total disaster.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

hey twitch_alucard, we use the same psu, and im SLIing 570s on mine though i havent started bumping my 8350 up yet.


----------



## itomic

Did anyone tested what cores clocks one can get with say 1.3V ?? I presume 4.0Ghz is starting point as safe bet !!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This seems to only happen to me when I mess with fsb, or memory clocks/timings. I don't recall it happening when I was using multiplier only.
> I have had to run the windows repair utility 2 times after this has happened, it will attempt repairs then ask to go back to a restore point, so far it's always came back.
> Am I flirting with corrupting an OS ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what has happened to me. I just spent an hour trying to restore a windows 8 boot partition and eventually giving in and re-installing windows. I do have an image saved though so not a total disaster.
Click to expand...











http://www.overclock.net/t/1259120/last-resort-how-to-fix-a-missing-or-broken-windows-7-boot-manager-loader

Another, simpler option, is to install another copy of windows (7 or 8) on another drive with the old Win8 on the primary drive in BIOS, it'll re-do the boot loader with both OSs on the primary, and you can just remove the new OS from the loader in MSconfig later and wipe the drive.

You learn this kind of crap real quick when you do things like play with dual-booting.


----------



## wolvers

Adding or removing drives from the htpc machine is a massive PITA!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i just ran cinebench, once on all 8 and once on even cores (using process lasso to set affinity) and got the same result both times. uh...what? i feel like i'm missing something here
> 
> has anyone done tests on disabling the odd cores so only 4 are active? i dont think you can on the crosshair v motherboard on the 1703 bios. but wouldnt setting the affinity of every process to even cores effectively be the same as disabling the odd ones?
> finally, how do you tell which types of processes can abide the shared module resource bottleneck and which can't?


anyone know about this?


----------



## os2wiz

I've not seen any 5 GhZ over clocks on that board posted on this forum, I could be wrong. I think you'll need a Sabertooth or Crosshair V.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Did anyone tested what cores clocks one can get with say 1.3V ?? I presume 4.0Ghz is starting point as safe bet !!


I'm not sure this really proves anything , but for the sake of your curiosity here is mine


----------



## MrALLroy

just quick question. How did you manage to get 4.7 with 1.32V? I have to push my voltage to 1.45 at least to get stable at that speed.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrALLroy*
> 
> just quick question. How did you manage to get 4.7 with 1.32V? I have to push my voltage to 1.45 at least to get stable at that speed.


It's only stable enough to validate, pretty much useless other than that.
Itomic just asked what kind of clock we could get at 1.3 volts, I set the board to 1.2995 and it fluctuated to 1.312 as I validated.
If he would have asked, how high of a stable clock can you get at 1.3 volts that would have been different.
Would you like to see 20 passes of IBT at 1.3 volts at the highest I can clock it at that voltage?


----------



## itomic

Yes ofcourse, i meant max stable clock at 1.3V ! I wolud like to see higheststable clok IBT 20 runs at 1.3V







.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Yes ofcourse, i meant max stable clock at 1.3V ! I wolud like to see higheststable clok IBT 20 runs at 1.3V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Most chips come with a higher VID then that. so...


----------



## and777rew

What is the default vcore for fx-8320 under load?

And what is maximum safe vcore for fx-8320? (LC cooling)


----------



## RedHood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedHood*
> 
> Hello guys!!
> Been following this forum since a long time but registered just now.
> Just bought a FX 8320 and been playing a bit with it.
> First, my specs
> FX 8320 + CoolerMaster Hyper N620
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1
> 2x4GB Corsair 1600
> Sapphire 7870 OC
> Silverstone Strider 750W
> Vcore by default is 1.375V
> Currently is set to 1.350V + LLC Ultra, but CPU-Z somehow reads 1.375V
> C&Q Enabled
> Turbo Disabled
> APM Disabled
> Tried running the Inter Burn Test and I would like to know what do you guys think, I´m almost in the limit with the temp, right? Actually I wanted to hit 4.5GHz
> Thanks.


Hello guys! Sorry to bother you again, but someone could please let me know what you think about this?

Im hitting the limit of the processor @ 59°C with IBT? While gaming it never exceeds 47°C

Thank you again and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedHood*
> 
> Hello guys! Sorry to bother you again, but someone could please let me know what you think about this?
> Im hitting the limit of the processor @ 59°C with IBT? While gaming it never exceeds 47°C
> Thank you again and Happy New Year!!


You can push Piledriver to 70C same as you could with Bulldozer but I wouldnt recommend going past that. Your max cpu voltage will be relatively the same as Bulldozer as well @ 1.55V so if your hitting either of those limits then yes you are at your limit with your setup. If your hitting the thermal limit then a new cooler would be your next step if you are wanting to go further. Also depending what MOBO you have if your hitting your voltage limit then possibly a new motherboard could be in the works.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cool runnings. 4Ghz ibt and prime 95 1.28 volts at load


Is TMPIN2 your socket temp? 90C?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Is TMPIN2 your socket temp? 90C?


It never reads the TMPIN sensors properly. However, the core temps seem to be spot on with every monitoring program and in bios.


----------



## Sports1546

Been reading the thread but never posted before. This could be a stupid question. I have a FX-8350. I ran AMD OverDrive's stability test before and after OC for each core (CPU Test 0-7). One of the CPU Tests preform about half as well as the other 7. Each time the test is run, it is a different core that under preforms. Is this just the system using one of the cores to function during the test? I have all background programs closed so it seems quite significant.

I was wondering if this is normal or if I should RMA the processor.

More info:
*Screenshots* (left out thumbnails to save space):
Stock speeds: CPU Test 7 under preforms
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1203667/width/500/height/1000
After OC: CPU Test 1 under preforms
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1203666/width/500/height/1000

Running the test after restarting the computer results in a different cpu test # under preforming.
Relaunching the program and running test without restarting computer results in the same cpu test # under preforming.


----------



## ComputerRestore

So after messing around with my new CPU, my Max Stable (IBT) Overclock is 4.7Ghz
Settings:
- CPU 1.416v - Ultra High LLC - 23.5 Multi - 200 FSB (this cpu doesn't like FSB clocking much)
- CPU/NB 1.25v - High LLC
- CPU Amperage - 130% (this let me set a lower CPU voltage)
- CPU NB Amperage - 130%
- CPU Phase Control - Extreme
- NB 2200Mhz
- HT 2600Mhz
- Corsair H100 Max Temps 65 Celsius
*(Will post some pics when I get home)* Done

Edited:



Things I would need to change to get higher clocks
- Better Quality Power Supply (this OCZ PSU sucks for continuous loads)
- Better Cooling (this chip is hot, hot, hot)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sports1546*
> 
> Been reading the thread but never posted before. This could be a stupid question. I have a FX-8350. I ran AMD OverDrive's stability test before and after OC for each core (CPU Test 0-7). One of the CPU Tests preform about half as well as the other 7. Each time the test is run, it is a different core that under preforms. Is this just the system using one of the cores to function during the test? I have all background programs closed so it seems quite significant.
> I was wondering if this is normal or if I should RMA the processor.
> More info:
> *Screenshots* (left out thumbnails to save space):
> Stock speeds: CPU Test 7 under preforms
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1203667/width/500/height/1000
> After OC: CPU Test 1 under preforms
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1203666/width/500/height/1000
> Running the test after restarting the computer results in a different cpu test # under preforming.
> Relaunching the program and running test without restarting computer results in the same cpu test # under preforming.


Do you have APM (Aplication Power Management) Enabled in the BIOS? It will do stuff like that.


----------



## Sports1546

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Do you have APM (Aplication Power Management) Enabled in the BIOS? It will do stuff like that.


Not when I overclocked. APM and Cool&Quiet were both disabled. I ran tests with that enabled and disabled and got the same inconsistency with one of the cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sports1546*
> 
> Been reading the thread but never posted before. This could be a stupid question. I have a FX-8350. I ran AMD OverDrive's stability test before and after OC for each core (CPU Test 0-7). One of the CPU Tests preform about half as well as the other 7. Each time the test is run, it is a different core that under preforms. Is this just the system using one of the cores to function during the test? I have all background programs closed so it seems quite significant.
> I was wondering if this is normal or if I should RMA the processor.
> More info:
> *Screenshots* (left out thumbnails to save space):
> Stock speeds: CPU Test 7 under preforms
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1203667/width/500/height/1000
> After OC: CPU Test 1 under preforms
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1203666/width/500/height/1000
> Running the test after restarting the computer results in a different cpu test # under preforming.
> Relaunching the program and running test without restarting computer results in the same cpu test # under preforming.


I would try IBT with a program like coretemp open (will give speeds loads and temps on each core) and see if it might just be a glitch with OD
Edit for itomic: Having no LLC on this board I set the voltage to 1.34 at idle and it droops to a little under 1.3 at load , here is the result.

OOPS that was only 10 , heres 20


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So after messing around with my new CPU, my Max Stable (IBT) Overclock is 4.7Ghz
> Settings:
> - CPU 1.425v - Ultra High LLC - 23.5 Multi - 200 FSB (this cpu doesn't like FSB clocking much)
> - CPU/NB 1.25v - High LLC
> - CPU Amperage - 130% (this let me set a lower CPU voltage)
> - CPU NB Amperage - 130%
> - CPU Phase Control - Extreme
> - NB 2200Mhz
> - HT 2600Mhz
> - Corsair H100 Max Temps 65 Celsius
> (Will post some pics when I get home)
> Things I would need to change to get higher clocks
> - Better Quality Power Supply (this OCZ PSU sucks for continuous loads)
> - Better Cooling (this chip is hot, hot, hot)
> Do you have APM (Aplication Power Management) Enabled in the BIOS? It will do stuff like that.


Tried your exact settings and windows wouldn't even boot with that voltage. Upped it to 1.45 and got Windows to boot. Tried to run catzilla and must have experienced a BSOD because when I came back in my room my computer was back at the login screen.

I really don't know how I'm gonna get it stable without having wayyyy to much heat. The H100i is good but it isn't that good .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Tried your exact settings and windows wouldn't even boot with that voltage. Upped it to 1.45 and got Windows to boot. Tried to run catzilla and must have experienced a BSOD because when I came back in my room my computer was back at the login screen.
> I really don't know how I'm gonna get it stable without having wayyyy to much heat. The H100i is good but it isn't that good .


Wow, I have such good luck with my H-100 that it makes me wonder what's up?
Make sure your pump and fans are plugged into a header on the motherboard that is running at 100% . Disable any "target" temperature settings in bios and set the fan headers to run at 100% . Also make sure your its making good contact with the cpu, it's easy to end up with it sitting on there at an angle , especially with the hoses torquing things around a bit.
Good luck


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Tried your exact settings and windows wouldn't even boot with that voltage. Upped it to 1.45 and got Windows to boot. Tried to run catzilla and must have experienced a BSOD because when I came back in my room my computer was back at the login screen.
> I really don't know how I'm gonna get it stable without having wayyyy to much heat. The H100i is good but it isn't that good .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I have such good luck with my H-100 that it makes me wonder what's up?
> Make sure your pump and fans are plugged into a header on the motherboard that is running at 100% . Disable any "target" temperature settings in bios and set the fan headers to run at 100% . Also make sure your its making good contact with the cpu, it's easy to end up with it sitting on there at an angle , especially with the hoses torquing things around a bit.
> Good luck
Click to expand...

I run everything off Molex and Fan Controller for a very good reason.


----------



## hatrix216

Ok thought I'd take some pictures to show what I did to my rig to install the H100i. Remember this is my first water cooling setup





















You can see from the pictures I took out my top SATA RW drive and custom mounted the radiator to the top of the case. It was a pretty tight fit being that my PSU is right next to it but with some trimming of the front of the case I got it to fit and the front door closes also !

I wanna make sure I did it right... My temps still aren't to fantastic compared to what others are getting. Right now I'm at 4.5 @ 1.425 V. After about 6-8 runs of IBT I hit 65 C and I stop the test.

I'll try your guys suggestions and plug the fans into my onboard fan connectors.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Ok thought I'd take some pictures to show what I did to my rig to install the H100i. Remember this is my first water cooling setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from the pictures I took out my top SATA RW drive and custom mounted the radiator to the top of the case. It was a pretty tight fit being that my PSU is right next to it but with some trimming of the front of the case I got it to fit and the front door closes also !
> 
> I wanna make sure I did it right... My temps still aren't to fantastic compared to what others are getting. Right now I'm at 4.5 @ 1.425 V. After about 6-8 runs of IBT I hit 65 C and I stop the test.
> 
> I'll try your guys suggestions and plug the fans into my onboard fan connectors.


Uuuuuuh, dude? You need mesh in the top so the hot air can actually go some place.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uuuuuuh, dude? You need mesh in the top so the hot air can actually go some place.


I know i know... That is more work that needs to be done my friend... Gotta grab out the damn buzz saw.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uuuuuuh, dude? You need mesh in the top so the hot air can actually go some place.
> 
> 
> 
> I know i know... That is more work that needs to be done my friend... Gotta grab out the damn buzz saw.
Click to expand...

Alright, as long as you're aware of it. Should see a massive temp drop when done.


----------



## hatrix216

Question though, when I do cut out the top and add a filter there, which way should I have the fans blowing ? Leave them where they are on the bottom but exhausting out the top ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Question though, when I do cut out the top and add a filter there, which way should I have the fans blowing ? Leave them where they are on the bottom but exhausting out the top ?


They are set to blow out the top now, and that's fine. I prefer intake myself, but it depends on your fan layout.


----------



## hatrix216

Ok cool. I'm actually going to cut out the top today. While I do enjoy computer builds, case mods on the other hand can be a little risky


----------



## gertruude

Got my Raystorm kit installed and was wondering about temps

IM at 5ghz @ mo with 1.50vcore.

Temps are hitting 50C when stressing

Is this about right? i aint too sure what temps i should be hittng. water is all new to me


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Got my Raystorm kit installed and was wondering about temps
> IM at 5ghz @ mo with 1.50vcore.
> Temps are hitting 50C when stressing
> Is this about right? i aint too sure what temps i should be hittng. water is all new to me


Looks good to me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks good to me


Cool









Thanks man and a Happy new year to all the american thread users


----------



## hatrix216

Ok back in business ! Cut out the top to fit the radiator. While it doesn't look super clean right now as there are some sharp edges and such, it will have dust grilles and so on later. This is just for now. Temps are already 20 C lower.

At my 4.5 overclock idle is at 10 C and after 6 passes of IBT it got up to 45 C.

HOWEVER, my system is still unstable... I need some help troubleshooting this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2635240

CPU/NB is set to 1.25v with LLC at high.
CPU phase is set to extreme
CPU/NB is at 2200
HT is at 2600
CPU LLC is set to ultra high
CPU amperage is at 130.

I have been running my ram at 1.65v. Could this have any effect. ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Ok back in business ! Cut out the top to fit the radiator. While it doesn't look super clean right now as there are some sharp edges and such, it will have dust grilles and so on later. This is just for now. Temps are already 20 C lower.
> At my 4.5 overclock idle is at 10 C and after 6 passes of IBT it got up to 45 C.
> HOWEVER, my system is still unstable... I need some help troubleshooting this.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2635240
> CPU/NB is set to 1.25v with LLC at high.
> CPU phase is set to extreme
> CPU/NB is at 2200
> HT is at 2600
> CPU LLC is set to ultra high
> CPU amperage is at 130.
> I have been running my ram at 1.65v. Could this have any effect. ?
> [/quote
> Let's set a stability goal say 4.5 ghz on 20 passes of IBT. I'm thinking you may need 1.44 volts on the cpu at load to get this done . It looks as though you have your temps under control now so I think I would try settings that would keep the cpu at 1.44V minimum.
> Willing to give that a go? (watch temps just in case)


----------



## hatrix216

Sure thing about to try it out. Just did this 20 run IBT test @ 4.4 and stock voltage (or whatever AUTO is in asus bios):


----------



## MrALLroy

I'd like to see that. Yes.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Got my Raystorm kit installed and was wondering about temps
> 
> IM at 5ghz @ mo with 1.50vcore.
> 
> Temps are hitting 50C when stressing
> 
> Is this about right? i aint too sure what temps i should be hittng. water is all new to me


Hey Gurdy,
What temp reading is that? core? if so thats very good









If you really want to get into it, check your delta temps such as the temp difference between the water leaving the block and the temp leaving the rad.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Gurdy,
> What temp reading is that? core? if so thats very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to get into it, check your delta temps such as the temp difference between the water leaving the block and the temp leaving the rad.


Thats core temp but it was wrong temp went up to 55C max on a 30 run ibt lol

I not got the tools to find the delta temp sadly maybe in next few months i can add to it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats core temp but it was wrong temp went up to 55C max on a 30 run ibt lol
> I not got the tools to find the delta temp sadly maybe in next few months i can add to it


im running the raystorm and it is great on temps.. I have 2 coolermaster sicle fans on bottom blowing and the fans that came with the kit on top pulling my temps at 4.9 on a 20IBT pass is at 55ish


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im running the raystorm and it is great on temps.. I have 2 coolermaster sicle fans on bottom blowing and the fans that came with the kit on top pulling my temps at 4.9 on a 20IBT pass is at 55ish


Thats not bad at all, i have 2 top 200mm fans exhaust and the 3 fans that came with kit intake.

I love the raystorm kit, i just wonder why it took me so long to buy it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats not bad at all, i have 2 top 200mm fans exhaust and the 3 fans that came with kit intake.
> I love the raystorm kit, i just wonder why it took me so long to buy it


Nice.. I want to replace my bottom fans with a 200mm fan.. and my two case intake fans with another 200mm then re purpose the cooler master sickles for my side and back then i think ill have 100 positive airflow in my case and expect to see my temps drop more. .

I am impressed that I went with the raystorm .. TBH i got it about the same price as an H100i and im a bit suprised i didn't have to mod my case either


----------



## hatrix216

On my way to 5.0 GHz. 10 pass run at 4.7, max temp was 47 C.


----------



## cssorkinman

Wow, looks like it's a good day for the Vish club, Gert,Fears and Hatrix all getting along famously with their new WC setups







( Happy holidays everyone







)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Gurdy,
> What temp reading is that? core? if so thats very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to get into it, check your delta temps such as the temp difference between the water leaving the block and the temp leaving the rad.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats core temp but it was wrong temp went up to 55C max on a 30 run ibt lol
> 
> I not got the tools to find the delta temp sadly maybe in next few months i can add to it
Click to expand...

Thats still a good temp








Yeah thats just one of the enthusiast with OCD thing some of the weirder among us do.


----------



## hatrix216

Well I'm kind of stuck at 4.7 right now. Can't seem to get any higher, I failed IBT every time no matter the voltage. At first I was just using offset voltage increase and was writing down what was stable and so forth. I couldn't get it stable at any offset for a 4.8 overclock so I backed it down to my stable 4.7 and offset.

Well imagine my reaction when the instant I go to start IBT it immediately reboots my computer. ***. Is my chip faulty or something ?

I got it stable again with manual voltage entry of 1.51. Hit 47 C after 10 IBT passes.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well I'm kind of stuck at 4.7 right now. Can't seem to get any higher, I failed IBT every time no matter the voltage. At first I was just using offset voltage increase and was writing down what was stable and so forth. I couldn't get it stable at any offset for a 4.8 overclock so I backed it down to my stable 4.7 and offset.
> Well imagine my reaction when the instant I go to start IBT it immediately reboots my computer. ***. Is my chip faulty or something ?
> I got it stable again with manual voltage entry of 1.51. Hit 47 C after 10 IBT passes.


how much vDroop do you have?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> how much vDroop do you have?


Goes from 1.500 v to 1.464v under full load. LLC is set to high.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Goes from 1.500 v to 1.464v under full load. LLC is set to high.


Do you have DIGI Power options? and if so what are they set at.. Im having to play around with mine to get a high OC

also if your VRM's are getting hot or your NB it will act like its not stable too.. how hot are they getting?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Do you have DIGI Power options? and if so what are they set at.. Im having to play around with mine to get a high OC
> also if your VRM's are getting hot or your NB it will act like its not stable too.. how hot are they getting?


Yes I do have a full menu of DIGI power options, I'm using asus UEFI bios.

Newb question here but VRMs ? I've really only recently gotten into extreme overclocking. I've built plenty of systems but never overclocked much.

Is my NB temp just my motherboard temp ? I can't find a separate temp for the north bridge in AIDA64.


----------



## thegunk101

Hi im new to posting and overclocking. I have a 8320 and a m5a99fx motherboard with a theremaltake contac 35 cooler. Any guess how well it will overclock


----------



## thegunk101

Sorry board is asus


----------



## thegunk101

Does any one know why the board detects the ram corsair vengeance 1600 at 1333


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegunk101*
> 
> Hi im new to posting and overclocking. I have a 8320 and a m5a99fx motherboard with a theremaltake contac 35 cooler. Any guess how well it will overclock


I assume the average 8320 will hit 4.6Ghz. Or at least I hope, as that is the limit on mine >.<.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegunk101*
> 
> Does any one know why the board detects the ram corsair vengeance 1600 at 1333


I'm just getting into DDR3 now with this new CPU (god it pains me to say that XD), but if it's anything like DDR2, it'll like to default at a lower standard speed. You'll have to apply the advertised settings yourself in the bios.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well I'm kind of stuck at 4.7 right now. Can't seem to get any higher, I failed IBT every time no matter the voltage. At first I was just using offset voltage increase and was writing down what was stable and so forth. I couldn't get it stable at any offset for a 4.8 overclock so I backed it down to my stable 4.7 and offset.
> Well imagine my reaction when the instant I go to start IBT it immediately reboots my computer. ***. Is my chip faulty or something ?
> I got it stable again with manual voltage entry of 1.51. Hit 47 C after 10 IBT passes.


You may want to run OCCT at a slightly slower speed and watch the voltage graphs to see if something in the power delivery system is starting to feel the strain.


----------



## yuppicide

It's official.. I am now running an AMD FX-8350. I've got a cheap MSI board that was part of a bundle. I've only got 4GB of DDR3 1333. Reason I got it is because it was $18.99 and in a few weeks I'm going to buy the faster stuff and either 16GB or 32GB. I'm also getting a Samsung 840 Pro SSD.


----------



## CrazyLefty

I've got a strange issue here with my fx-8350 on a Crosshair V with the latest BIOS.
Anytime I up the multiplier, it seems like the whole system stutters. Even the mouse movements aren't smooth, even with just a jump to 20.5 from stock 20x.
I can up the Bus to 240 before temps get too high in stress tests, but I'd like to think I can run the multiplier up some then add a few clock ticks with a slight jump in bus freq.
Any ideas why I'm getting stuttering with any multiplier adjustments?
CPU LLC set at Ultrihigh, CPU/NB LLC set at high
Does the same at stock voltages, I ramp it up to 1.53 to test, with no difference
CPU/NB voltage set to 1.4125, DRAM at stock 1.65 (Mushkin 2133 mem)
Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It never reads the TMPIN sensors properly. However, the core temps seem to be spot on with every monitoring program and in bios.


I asked that cause my socket temps in HWMonitor reaches 80C whilst running IBT. Core temp - 59C
Is 80C safe?


----------



## Alatar

Just scored a Crosshair V and a 8320 for 300 so I'll be joining soon ^_^


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just scored a Crosshair V and a 8320 for 300 so I'll be joining soon ^_^


Wait for someone to walk out of MicroCenter and knock them down did ya


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Wait for someone to walk out of MicroCenter and knock them down did ya


Nah, just local deals









Will be interesting to see how this thing clocks on phase change and at -45C


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> I asked that cause my socket temps in HWMonitor reaches 80C whilst running IBT. Core temp - 59C
> Is 80C safe?


You have a M5A97? I think that these 80C are safe, because I guess this baord and others e.g. M5A99x have some faulty socket temp readings. A delta of 21C is just to much.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Wait for someone to walk out of MicroCenter and knock them down did ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, just local deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be interesting to see how this thing clocks on phase change and at -45C
Click to expand...

Yes it will








-45c ey?
You can mount the unit on the roof right next to the HVAC unit hehehe.
What unit are you using? that has to be 40lbs of compressor.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes it will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -45c ey?
> You can mount the unit on the roof right next to the HVAC unit hehehe.
> What unit are you using? that has to be 40lbs of compressor.


Using one of these: http://ldcooling.com/shop/ld-pc-v2/52-ld-pc-v2-phase-change.html bought about a year ago. And yeah the thing weighs about 25kg.

E: In fact as far as I know since I was the first one to buy a refreshed version, those pics on the site are from the exact unit I have.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes it will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -45c ey?
> You can mount the unit on the roof right next to the HVAC unit hehehe.
> What unit are you using? that has to be 40lbs of compressor.
> 
> 
> 
> Using one of these: http://ldcooling.com/shop/ld-pc-v2/52-ld-pc-v2-phase-change.html bought about a year ago. And yeah the thing weighs about 25kg.
> 
> E: In fact as far as I know since I was the first one to buy a refreshed version, those pics on the site are from the exact unit I have.
Click to expand...

Nice,
I assume you will start the 6GHz club?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nice,
> I assume you will start the 6GHz club?


We already have one









http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/new-6ghz-oc-club

I'm only in with my celeron though haha


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nice,
> I assume you will start the 6GHz club?
> 
> 
> 
> We already have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/new-6ghz-oc-club
> 
> I'm only in with my celeron though haha
Click to expand...

I wonder what it was I typed when looking for it ....doh!


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> You have a M5A97? I think that these 80C are safe, because I guess this baord and others e.g. M5A99x have some faulty socket temp readings. A delta of 21C is just to much.


Yes, I have the M5A97 R2.0 & yes 21C difference seemed a lot!.


----------



## gummelnn

My M5A99X EVO R2.0 is doing the same thing. I had a max. 22C difference. Once I installed a fan to blow on the VRMs the difference dropped to 18C max. What I really want know is, if the socket temp sensor on the mentioned asus boards is physical or not. I guess it is because idle temps are between 27C - 32C which seems perfectly right


----------



## os2wiz

I don't know how you fit an H100i into such a small mid tower case as the Smilodon . I would guess that case is very crowded and doesn't have the best cable management, which means more heat. I also do not think that low cost Asus motherboard is a good choice for overclocking. I KNOW it doesn't have 8,2, 2 power phase control like the Asus Sabertooth or the Crosshair V.. That will limit your overclocking ability. I definitely would upgrade to a larger case with better cable management and better fan cooling options. My guess is that alone would cut your temps bu at least 5-10 degrees celcius.
I also strongly recommend a motherboard with better phase power control 8,2,2. I do now see your pic . That is a whole lot crowded into the average size mid-tower. Spring for the larger case. You will,be a much happier fellow guaranteed!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wow, looks like it's a good day for the Vish club, Gert,Fears and Hatrix all getting along famously with their new WC setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Happy holidays everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Don't forget me!!









My new mod and lower temps has given me 4.9ghz with 1.56v under load (1.536v unloaded) which is only a small bump up in vcore from the previous stable 4.8ghz. I did try for 5ghz but it needed over 1.6v to be getting anywhere near stable so I decided to stick with 4.9ghz.

The temp headroom has also given me the chance to push the mem controller and Samsung RAM to 2133mhz 9-10-10-24. Not bad for 1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 RAM.









Even better I can also do heavy stuff like encoding with a much quieter system, which is great as it sits in the AV rack in the living room.







I'm confident I could put any future platform in this case too without worrying about thermal limits or noise.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Don't forget me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mod and lower temps has given me 4.9ghz with 1.56v under load (1.536v unloaded) which is only a small bump up in vcore from the previous stable 4.8ghz. I did try for 5ghz but it needed over 1.6v to be getting anywhere near stable so I decided to stick with 4.9ghz.
> The temp headroom has also given me the chance to push the mem controller and Samsung RAM to 2133mhz 9-10-10-24. Not bad for 1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better I can also do heavy stuff like encoding with a much quieter system, which is great as it sits in the AV rack in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident I could put any future platform in this case too without worrying about thermal limits or noise.


Aww crap, knew I would accidentally leave someone out







.
Glad you are having good luck now, and nice job getting those kind numbers out of your sammies


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Don't forget me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mod and lower temps has given me 4.9ghz with 1.56v under load (1.536v unloaded) which is only a small bump up in vcore from the previous stable 4.8ghz. I did try for 5ghz but it needed over 1.6v to be getting anywhere near stable so I decided to stick with 4.9ghz.
> The temp headroom has also given me the chance to push the mem controller and Samsung RAM to 2133mhz 9-10-10-24. Not bad for 1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better I can also do heavy stuff like encoding with a much quieter system, which is great as it sits in the AV rack in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident I could put any future platform in this case too without worrying about thermal limits or noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww crap, knew I would accidentally leave someone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Glad you are having good luck now, and nice job getting those kind numbers out of your sammies
Click to expand...

Left out several people really.









Anyway, I didn't feel running 1.6v 24/7, so I aimed my goal at lowering voltage at 5.0 instead. Managed to drop it to 1.5v, we'll see how it holds up over the week.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Left out several people really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I didn't feel running 1.6v 24/7, so I aimed my goal at lowering voltage at 5.0 instead. Managed to drop it to 1.5v, we'll see how it holds up over the week.


Hehe, I wondered when you would chime in


----------



## wolvers

2hrs, 1080p/RF20, on the silent fan profile.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I don't know how you fit an H100i into such a small mid tower case as the Smilodon . I would guess that case is very crowded and doesn't have the best cable management, which means more heat. I also do not think that low cost Asus motherboard is a good choice for overclocking. I KNOW it doesn't have 8,2, 2 power phase control like the Asus Sabertooth or the Crosshair V.. That will limit your overclocking ability. I definitely would upgrade to a larger case with better cable management and better fan cooling options. My guess is that alone would cut your temps bu at least 5-10 degrees celcius.
> I also strongly recommend a motherboard with better phase power control 8,2,2. I do now see your pic . That is a whole lot crowded into the average size mid-tower. Spring for the larger case. You will,be a much happier fellow guaranteed!


I know it's a lot to cram in there but it fits decently well. There was honestly a big opening at the top once taking out of my SATA RW drives for the H100i.

Cable management.... Well the case itself really doesn't have any cable management. I'd say I did a pretty good job myself working with what I got. It looks a lot better in person. My temps are perfectly fine right now despite having a mid tower. Idle around 18 C and never goes above 47 C after 10 runs of IBT. Thats at a 4.7 overclock.


----------



## os2wiz

Your motherboard only has 6plus2 phase control. That really is considered inadequate for a 4.7 GHZ over clock. I do think you are playing with fire. Glad you made the most of what you had, but don't be surprised if it crashes and burns somewhere down the road. I am not trying to scare you ,but simply point out that 6+2 phase control is not optimal at all. Don't take my word for it. Look at dozens of other posts on this forum about this issue by people who are more expert than me. I am not saying you have 2 upgrade both motherboard and case tight now. I would save up for the motherboard first, and then later down the road consider upgrading to a larger, better case. Good luck and I am happy for you that you are skilled at making the best of less than optimal hardware. Your overclock of 4.7 GHZ is excellent under the conditions you have. I suspect that your chip is from a better than average batch. Do you have the batch number from the chip?? Mine is 1236.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your motherboard only has 6plus2 phase control. That really is considered inadequate for a 4.7 GHZ over clock. I do think you are playing with fire. Glad you made the most of what you had, but don't be surprised if it crashes and burns somewhere down the road. I am not trying to scare you ,but simply point out that 6+2 phase control is not optimal at all. Don't take my word for it. Look at dozens of other posts on this forum about this issue by people who are more expert than me. I am not saying you have 2 upgrade both motherboard and case tight now. I would save up for the motherboard first, and then later down the road consider upgrading to a larger, better case. Good luck and I am happy for you that you are skilled at making the best of less than optimal hardware. Your overclock of 4.7 GHZ is excellent under the conditions you have. I suspect that your chip is from a better than average batch. Do you have the batch number from the chip?? Mine is 1236.


6+2 is fine. Granted its not 8+2 but for you to say its inadequate is just wrong.

On my inferior 6+2 board ive hit 5ghz with no trouble at all. Temps are great at 55C full load. I do have a small spot fan that keeps the Nb heatsink nice and cool even under load.

Crashes and burns? lol i was running 4.8ghz for a few months on air with no problems at all.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 6+2 is fine. Granted its not 8+2 but for you to say its inadequate is just wrong.
> On my inferior 6+2 board ive hit 5ghz with no trouble at all. Temps are great at 55C full load. I do have a small spot fan that keeps the Nb heatsink nice and cool even under load.
> Crashes and burns? lol i was running 4.8ghz for a few months on air with no problems at all.


true.. its about quality and temps and how clean of power they provide. 6+2 can perform as well as a 8+2 but 8+2 has potential for better power delivery and cooler temps

now.... Im proud of me I hit the BIG 5.0! my chip now burns the track like the great old american muscle mustang!



AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> true.. its about quality and temps and how clean of power they provide. 6+2 can perform as well as a 8+2 but 8+2 has potential for better power delivery and cooler temps
> now.... Im proud of me I hit the BIG 5.0! my chip now burns the track like the great old american muscle mustang!


Yes 8+2 has betetr power delivery and cooler temps im not disputing that.

I was disputing his theory 6+2 is inadequate for 4.7ghz lol totally wrong. I think the guy has the same board as me and i know how good it is









Gratz on the big 5.0 too







i went the other way and did a 304fsb and lower multi


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes 8+2 has betetr power delivery and cooler temps im not disputing that.
> I was disputing his theory 6+2 is inadequate for 4.7ghz lol totally wrong. I think the guy has the same board as me and i know how good it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz on the big 5.0 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went the other way and did a 304fsb and lower multi


I was agreeing with you ha!

and i thought about that and I may but I wanted to hit 5.0 just so i know I could.. but before I hit a better multi I need to get better air in my case.. I used my good fans for my rad


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I was agreeing with you ha!
> and i thought about that and I may but I wanted to hit 5.0 just so i know I could.. but before I hit a better multi I need to get better air in my case.. I used my good fans for my rad


I was lucky that the case i got came with some good fans and has good air flow.

I got the bug and im now thinking of what to buy next hmmmm the possibilities are endless lol

Second gfx card or UV lights and tubing

Dont want to upgrade mobo in case next cpu's arent am3+ theres always that possibility isnt there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I was lucky that the case i got came with some good fans and has good air flow.
> I got the bug and im now thinking of what to buy next hmmmm the possibilities are endless lol
> Second gfx card or UV lights and tubing
> Dont want to upgrade mobo in case next cpu's arent am3+ theres always that possibility isnt there.


there is but AMD has already stated that they are not working on a new socket.. Steamroller will be on AM3+ but that is the final one.. but they may update the chipset..


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> true.. its about quality and temps and how clean of power they provide. 6+2 can perform as well as a 8+2 but 8+2 has potential for better power delivery and cooler temps
> now.... Im proud of me I hit the BIG 5.0! my chip now burns the track like the great old american muscle mustang!
> 
> AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Good skills.







I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit jelly.









Now show us it stress testing for stability!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> there is but AMD has already stated that they are not working on a new socket.. Steamroller will be on AM3+ but that is the final one.. but they may update the chipset..


Hmmm ill hold off on the upgrade then until i know for sure lol

thanks for that n happy new year too!!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just scored a Crosshair V and a 8320 for 300 so I'll be joining soon ^_^


Have you reached 6+ GHz yet?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Good skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show us it stress testing for stability!


thats the issue.. still working on it 100% I can get it to do a video encode with handbreak but not pass IBT yet


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just scored a Crosshair V and a 8320 for 300 so I'll be joining soon ^_^


You have my envy sir







I can't wait to see benches for that!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats the issue.. still working on it 100% I can get it to do a video encode with handbreak but not pass IBT yet


Nearly there then. Have you got any room with temps for more vcore?

Your chip looks similar to mine then, albeit slightly better. I can do 5Ghz cinebench runs no problem with ~1.58v, but stress testing needs so much vcore it's really not worth it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Nearly there then. Have you got any room with temps for more vcore?
> Your chip looks similar to mine then, albeit slightly better. I can do 5Ghz cinebench runs no problem with ~1.58v, but stress testing needs so much vcore it's really not worth it.


O i have plenty of room and im workin on it


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Have you reached 6+ GHz yet?


Will probably take a week until I have the stuff since they'll be shipped.

I did reach 6 with my old celeron but I hope the 8320 will go higher.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Will probably take a week until I have the stuff since they'll be shipped.
> I did reach 6 with my old celeron but I hope the 8320 will go higher.


hell get 7.0


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Have you reached 6+ GHz yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably take a week until I have the stuff since they'll be shipped.
> 
> I did reach 6 with my old celeron but I hope the 8320 will go higher.
Click to expand...

Looking forward to your results.







I won't do any major overclocking for now, because of the tropical heat we're having.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Looking forward to your results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't do any major overclocking for now, because of the tropical heat we're having.


Don't really know why a few degrees above zero would be anything bad. I can just do phase first at -45C and then try DICE at -75C, those don't really care about outside temps unless it's 30C and humid outside, in which case I'd be weary of condensation.


----------



## ComputerRestore

My 4.7Ghz run. Had to take the back panel off with a fan blowing on the back of the motherboard. It helped a ton with temps. (If my socket temps go over 70 Celsius it's usually a failed run)



An example of a failed run, same settings. Back panel is on, and ambient temps were 2 Celsius higher. My case does have good airflow.


----------



## Veedo

not sure if you guys seen this. 8300 is on its way.

http://www.techpowerup.com/175025/AMD-Working-on-Cost-Effective-FX-8300-Eight-Core-Processor-with-95W-TDP.html


----------



## 93til

I have my FX8350 rockin 4.8ghz @ 1.3875v stable in windows 8

This surprises me because in windows 7 with an old bios, I couldn't even run 4.6ghz on 1.45v without blue screens. I updated my bios to the newest one and installed 8 and this has been smooth with whatever I throw at it so far.

One more thing, the temps in 8 are extremely higher than what I had in 7. At higher voltages in 7 I was topping out at 45-50c. now at a lower voltage I'm seeing my temps in the mid 60s. I've read other people with the same issue and say its not really that hot. Anyone confirm?


----------



## Stay Puft

What are the golden batchs that overclock the best?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What are the golden batchs that overclock the best?


So far it seems (and its up for debate) that 1229, 1234-37, and 1242 are a bit better, and or take less voltage at a comparable OC. Obviously the mass differences in chipset,memory,power delivery etc ...etc..make extremely hard to tell.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *93til*
> 
> I have my FX8350 rockin 4.8ghz @ 1.3875v stable in windows 8
> 
> This surprises me because in windows 7 with an old bios, I couldn't even run 4.6ghz on 1.45v without blue screens. I updated my bios to the newest one and installed 8 and this has been smooth with whatever I throw at it so far.
> 
> One more thing, the temps in 8 are extremely higher than what I had in 7. At higher voltages in 7 I was topping out at 45-50c. now at a lower voltage I'm seeing my temps in the mid 60s. I've read other people with the same issue and say its not really that hot. Anyone confirm?


jesus man
what did you use to test


----------



## 93til

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> jesus man
> what did you use to test


It ran it at 100% for 10 minutes without a crash in prime95, thats good enough for me as I'm not really interested if it can handle prime95 for much longer than that. I ran both FSX and BF3 on ultra settings in game simultaneously for a few hours and it was fine. If I had water cooling I would've tried 5ghz and a longer prime95 but I'm very satisfied with where I'm at now. It hasn't crashed yet. I'll report back with any instability I occur.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *93til*
> 
> It ran it at 100% for 10 minutes without a crash in prime95, thats good enough for me as I'm not really interested if it can handle prime95 for much longer than that. I ran both FSX and BF3 on ultra settings in game simultaneously for a few hours and it was fine. If I had water cooling I would've tried 5ghz and a longer prime95 but I'm very satisfied with where I'm at now. It hasn't crashed once yet.


That's a very good chip at that rate, mine needs about 1.5 volts to run prime at 4.8 ghz
You should run OCCT at those settings , watch the graphs to see what the voltages , temps and cpu speeds are doing. It's a great way to check if the cpu is throttling due to heat.
Good luck, sounds like you might have a real winner there


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> My 4.7Ghz run. Had to take the back panel off with a fan blowing on the back of the motherboard. It helped a ton with temps. (If my socket temps go over 70 Celsius it's usually a failed run)
> 
> An example of a failed run, same settings. Back panel is on, and ambient temps were 2 Celsius higher. My case does have good airflow.


Your vcore is very low for 4.7GHZ. Have you installed a fan on the VRMs? I'd highly recommend it. Socket temps will drop 2 - 4C and it helps overall stability.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *93til*
> 
> I have my FX8350 rockin 4.8ghz @ 1.3875v *stable*


Screenshots of full load stress testing, or it never happened.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gummelnn*
> 
> Your vcore is very low for 4.7GHZ. Have you installed a fan on the VRMs? I'd highly recommend it. Socket temps will drop 2 - 4C and it helps overall stability.


Yeah, my chip likes low voltages, and I did a lot of tweaking to get it happy at that voltage. My chip runs pretty hot (70 Celsius Core Temp on a medium/high grade Air Cooler @ 4.5Ghz - 1.34) so that's also why I want to keep the voltages down.

I do have a fan on the VRM/NB (stock cooler fan). It helps a bit, but the heatsinks on the M5A99FX EVO and PRO boards work really well.

A large fan blowing directly on the back of the motherboard seemed to help the most. (difference between my two pictures @ 4.7Ghz) So my next mod will probably be to make a cutout in my back panel to fit a 120mm fan at the socket. I have a little fan there, but fresh outside air makes a huge difference.

Another thought I had, was to take a stock Intel Cooler (the flat round ones) drill a hole through the center (for the socket Diodes etc). Tap it, so the Socket Mount can screw to it/hold it on. I'll use thermal tape between it and the motherboard. It should pull a ton of heat off the motherboard.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *93til*
> 
> I have my FX8350 rockin 4.8ghz @ 1.3875v *stable*
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshots of full load stress testing, or it never happened.
Click to expand...

Heh, ya. Even as loose as I am about stability, .075v lower then average is a pretty big drop and hard to take seriously.


----------



## KyadCK

Figured I'd share my results from MultiThreaded Mayhem, since I happen to be doing my benching at 5.2.

Vantage: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4496090
WPrime 32M: http://imageshack.us/a/img594/6808/87986545.png
WPrime 1024M: http://imageshack.us/a/img805/5403/80070768.png


----------



## wolvers

Are you running 1.616v 24/7, and is that voltage the same when loaded?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Are you running 1.616v 24/7, and is that voltage the same when loaded?


No, and No. While it's obviously somewhat stable, I do not run 5.2 24/7, it's only for benching. Voltages go up to about 1.65v, and I have no interest in trying to lower it atm.

My 24/7 voltage is 1.5v, jumps to 1.536 under full load for 5.0Ghz.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Figured I'd share my results from MultiThreaded Mayhem, since I happen to be doing my benching at 5.2.
> 
> Vantage: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4496090
> WPrime 32M: http://imageshack.us/a/img594/6808/87986545.png
> WPrime 1024M: http://imageshack.us/a/img805/5403/80070768.png


Right...
6.400 will look nice @ 5.3GHz next to it...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Figured I'd share my results from MultiThreaded Mayhem, since I happen to be doing my benching at 5.2.
> 
> Vantage: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4496090
> WPrime 32M: http://imageshack.us/a/img594/6808/87986545.png
> WPrime 1024M: http://imageshack.us/a/img805/5403/80070768.png
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 6.400 will look nice @ 5.3GHz next to it...
Click to expand...

We'll both get nailed when the Phase/LN2 people join up, there's no cooling limitation.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Figured I'd share my results from MultiThreaded Mayhem, since I happen to be doing my benching at 5.2.
> 
> Vantage: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4496090
> WPrime 32M: http://imageshack.us/a/img594/6808/87986545.png
> WPrime 1024M: http://imageshack.us/a/img805/5403/80070768.png
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 6.400 will look nice @ 5.3GHz next to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll both get nailed when the Phase/LN2 people join up, there's no cooling limitation.
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that








I was going to jump in until I got to that line.
We'll both get wiped off the map by an absolute zero celeron







<<< ( hey thats a good sig quote LOL)


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We'll both get nailed when the Phase/LN2 people join up, there's no cooling limitation.


+1 to this héhé...








really happy to see more from "people" though....









no probs to bench @ 5.2 or to boot @ 5.3ghz ...7/24 use @5.0ghz...to go higher i ll need more than my custom loop....no doubts


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 6+2 is fine. Granted its not 8+2 but for you to say its inadequate is just wrong.
> On my inferior 6+2 board ive hit 5ghz with no trouble at all. Temps are great at 55C full load. I do have a small spot fan that keeps the Nb heat sink nice and cool even under load.
> Crashes and burns? lol i was running 4.8ghz for a few months on air with no problems at all.


So you can overclock with 6 plus 2. Is the voltage on the motherboard as stable. Are the capacitors of the same military quality? I tend to doubt it. I prefer a margin for safety and comfort. if 8 plus 2 isn't better quality with probably longer motherboard life., explain why to me I am wrong. If 8 plus 2 is BETTER how is it better?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So you can overclock with 6 plus 2. Is the voltage on the motherboard as stable. Are the capacitors of the same military quality? I tend to doubt it. I prefer a margin for safety and comfort. if 8 plus 2 isn't better quality with probably longer motherboard life., explain why to me I am wrong. If 8 plus 2 is BETTER how is it better?


Here is a very in-depth Thread on VRM's.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So you can overclock with 6 plus 2. Is the voltage on the motherboard as stable. Are the capacitors of the same military quality? I tend to doubt it. I prefer a margin for safety and comfort. if 8 plus 2 isn't better quality with probably longer motherboard life., explain why to me I am wrong. If 8 plus 2 is BETTER how is it better?


Vcore steady as a rock thank you.

Vcore quick 10 min OCCT 4.8 run



Obviously caps arent going to be of the same quality but YOU said 6+2 isN'T adequate for overclocking to 4.7 WHICH YOU ARE WRONG

everyone knows 8+2 has better power delivery and temps as 6+2 has BUT YOU stated 6+2 ISNT adequate for overclocking. Which is wrong

GRANTED you may not be able to overclock as high as 8+2 but you can still do a DECENT overclock regardless.


----------



## Serker24

http://valid.canardpc.com/2637569

Just messing with mine on air... This is pretty stable.. When I mess with the FSB and bus speed....Not so stable.Any thoughs? I down clocked the ram to 1333Mhz.That seems to work better over 5Ghz..Gonna have to get water on this sucka instead... Overall I am happy with this new CPU


----------



## wolvers

Are you chaps using IBT with the correct binaries for AMD? I've been using v2.54, but the one hosted everywhere has the wrong binaries for AMD. With the right one, performance is much higher;



Correct ones here;

http://www.datafilehost.com/download-b6f1cf10.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, and No. While it's obviously somewhat stable, I do not run 5.2 24/7, it's only for benching. Voltages go up to about 1.65v, and I have no interest in trying to lower it atm.
> My 24/7 voltage is 1.5v, jumps to 1.536 under full load for 5.0Ghz.


I see that in your rig listing now that you're on 5Ghz for 24/7. I'd prefer not to bench at settings that I can't use all the time, it would just upset me to see the performance that is just out of reach!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Are you chaps using IBT with the correct binaries for AMD? I've been using v2.54, but the one hosted everywhere has the wrong binaries for AMD. With the right one, performance is much higher;
> 
> Correct ones here;
> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-b6f1cf10.html


Thanks for this wolvers +1. i always tough why amd had such a low Gflop compared to intel users haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Are you chaps using IBT with the correct binaries for AMD? I've been using v2.54, but the one hosted everywhere has the wrong binaries for AMD. With the right one, performance is much higher;
> 
> 
> 
> Correct ones here;
> 
> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-b6f1cf10.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, and No. While it's obviously somewhat stable, I do not run 5.2 24/7, it's only for benching. Voltages go up to about 1.65v, and I have no interest in trying to lower it atm.
> My 24/7 voltage is 1.5v, jumps to 1.536 under full load for 5.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I see that in your rig listing now that you're on 5Ghz for 24/7. I'd prefer not to bench at settings that I can't use all the time, it would just upset me to see the performance that is just out of reach!
Click to expand...

It isn't out of reach, I just chose not to run .15v higher for just 200mhz more.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Are you chaps using IBT with the correct binaries for AMD? I've been using v2.54, but the one hosted everywhere has the wrong binaries for AMD. With the right one, performance is much higher;
> 
> 
> 
> Correct ones here;
> 
> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-b6f1cf10.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, and No. While it's obviously somewhat stable, I do not run 5.2 24/7, it's only for benching. Voltages go up to about 1.65v, and I have no interest in trying to lower it atm.
> My 24/7 voltage is 1.5v, jumps to 1.536 under full load for 5.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I see that in your rig listing now that you're on 5Ghz for 24/7. I'd prefer not to bench at settings that I can't use all the time, it would just upset me to see the performance that is just out of reach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't out of reach, I just chose not to run .15v higher for just 200mhz more.
Click to expand...

yup, I bumped mine back to 5.1GHz last week after 4 months for 24/7 because of diminishing returns. 1.485v for 5.1GHz and 1.54 for 5.3GHz.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Are you chaps using IBT with the correct binaries for AMD? I've been using v2.54, but the one hosted everywhere has the wrong binaries for AMD. With the right one, performance is much higher;
> 
> Correct ones here;
> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-b6f1cf10.html
> I see that in your rig listing now that you're on 5Ghz for 24/7. I'd prefer not to bench at settings that I can't use all the time, it would just upset me to see the performance that is just out of reach!


Tried replacing and I still get the same results.


----------



## Tarnix

IBT AVX.zip 4603k .zip file

It works for me.


----------



## Ilias83

Hello,
First post here.
I recently upgraded from an MSI 790FX-GD70 that stopped working to a Asus Crosshair V Formula.
So I decided to upgrade my CPU also from a 1090T to a FX 8320.

My current system is:
CPU: FX 8320
M/B: Asus Crosshair V Formula
RAM: 2x8 Mushkin Blackline 9-9-9-24 1.5V
GPU: HIS Ati Radeon HD6950 2GB (working as 6970)
PSU: Corsair TX 650
Case: Lian Li P50R

I try to figure out how to reach 5GHz, but that seems impossible.
Setting everything to auto on asus, disabling auto O/C and setting multriplier to 21x my system is rock stable on with CPU running on 4200Mhz and everything else stock.
Voltage is 1.4V set by Asus automatically when CPU is on Full Load.

I can easily get 4500Mhz 24/7 stable setting Cpu voltage to 1.49V.

I can boot normally on 4800Mhz changing nothing but multiplier (CPU @1.49V) and I can work or play games with this setup for days.
But I randomly get BSOD (error 0x00000124) so I don't this is 24/7 stable.
(I worked on this setup 1 week and got 3 BSOD - 2of them just browsing on Internet)

Asus has 3 power supply connectors on board.
One 4pin molex for Crossfire or SLI, one normal 8pin and one normal 4pin.
I have connected 8pin connector only, as my PSU has no other 4pin connector.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Tried replacing and I still get the same results.


Same here.


----------



## wolvers

You need to replace the whole LinData folder.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilias83*
> 
> Hello,
> First post here.
> I recently upgraded from an MSI 790FX-GD70 that stopped working to a Asus Crosshair V Formula.
> So I decided to upgrade my CPU also from a 1090T to a FX 8320.
> My current system is:
> CPU: FX 8320
> M/B: Asus Crosshair V Formula
> RAM: 2x8 Mushkin Blackline 9-9-9-24 1.5V
> GPU: HIS Ati Radeon HD6950 2GB (working as 6970)
> PSU: Corsair TX 650
> Case: Lian Li P50R
> I try to figure out how to reach 5GHz, but that seems impossible.
> Setting everything to auto on asus, disabling auto O/C and setting multriplier to 21x my system is rock stable on with CPU running on 4200Mhz and everything else stock.
> Voltage is 1.4V set by Asus automatically when CPU is on Full Load.
> I can easily get 4500Mhz 24/7 stable setting Cpu voltage to 1.49V.
> I can boot normally on 4800Mhz changing nothing but multiplier (CPU @1.49V) and I can work or play games with this setup for days.
> But I randomly get BSOD (error 0x00000124) so I don't this is 24/7 stable.
> (I worked on this setup 1 week and got 3 BSOD - 2of them just browsing on Internet)
> Asus has 3 power supply connectors on board.
> One 4pin molex for Crossfire or SLI, one normal 8pin and one normal 4pin.
> I have connected 8pin connector only, as my PSU has no other 4pin connector.


Check out the Data Collection Thread

This will give you an idea of some of the settings used. Some of the CPU's need an increase to CPU/NB Voltage when going over 4.6Ghz - 1.25v + (don't go higher than 1.3v on air for CPU/NB)
Good Luck.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Are you chaps using IBT with the correct binaries for AMD? I've been using v2.54, but the one hosted everywhere has the wrong binaries for AMD. With the right one, performance is much higher;
> 
> Correct ones here;
> http://www.datafilehost.com/download-b6f1cf10.html


+REP!
Thanks for this man! Kudos!


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> You need to replace the whole LinData folder.


''

I did, I deleted the whole folder than placed it in. Didn't work.

tried reinstallating IBT the copying over, still didnt work.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> You need to replace the whole LinData folder.


I completely deleted everything and started from scratch.


----------



## wolvers

Are you definitely using the latest version of IBT?


----------



## bios_R_us

Hello,

Did any of you notice clocks that were stable at a certain voltage are no longer stable after a while?
I could use 4 GHz @1.3v High LLC and 4.2GHz @1.35v High LLC - both were tested in p95 for more than 8 hours. Now both settings turn errors after less than 30 minutes. Did any of you experience anything similar?


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Where can I find review of the new FX in surround or eyefinty? I'm almost buying a set amd FX for use with surround or more or eyefinty'm somewhat afraid of the low performance in games.


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hello,
> Did any of you notice clocks that were stable at a certain voltage are no longer stable after a while?
> I could use 4 GHz @1.3v High LLC and 4.2GHz @1.35v High LLC - both were tested in p95 for more than 8 hours. Now both settings turn errors after less than 30 minutes. Did any of you experience anything similar?


yup. chip has a mind of its own. could also be mobo vrm settings not sticking if you are using software to adjust.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> My 4.7Ghz run. Had to take the back panel off with a fan blowing on the back of the motherboard. It helped a ton with temps. (If my socket temps go over 70 Celsius it's usually a failed run)
> 
> An example of a failed run, same settings. Back panel is on, and ambient temps were 2 Celsius higher. My case does have good airflow.


I wanted to bring this back up..it brings a valid point.. that so far I haven't had to test.. can someone else verify that socket temps reaching 70c are in fact creating instability?


----------



## os2wiz

I accept your criticism, but I still doubt that 6+2 phase designed motherboards will hold up over extended periods of time like 2 years or more. I guess that would depend on transistor quality in the MOSFETs. I may have overstated the case but I myself would rather pay extra not to experience problems down the line with heat and voltages.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I accept your criticism, but I still doubt that 6+2 phase designed motherboards will hold up over extended periods of time like 2 years or more. I guess that would depend on transistor quality in the MOSFETs. I may have overstated the case but I myself would rather pay extra not to experience problems down the line with heat and voltages.


it depends on how hard you run them and quality.. I think this convo started up because one of the guys here struck a deal for cheap and was going with it.. in that case so be it.. 2 years from now still is close enough to a new socket type anyway... and most boards these days come with 3 year warranty so its a gamble


----------



## os2wiz

I don't gamble unless one believes everything is a gamble.


----------



## KyadCK

Nothing at all wrong with 6+2 Phase. Heck, even my old 890GPA-UD3H (4+1 Phase, huge sinks) kept my Ph II x4 at 4175Mhz (2700NB, 16GB 1800 RAM) for a year, then kept my server's 960T at 6-cores 3.6Ghz (2400 NB, 16GB 1600 RAM) for another year, and now it's sold off and keeping another person and their 1100T happy.

To say 6+2 is inadequate to OC on is a lie. Pure and simple. Personal feelings don't apply, or should always be stated as such first.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I don't gamble unless one believes everything is a gamble.


sure you do.. you gamble everyday you wake up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nothing at all wrong with 6+2 Phase. Heck, even my old 890GPA-UD3H (4+1 Phase, huge sinks) kept my Ph II x4 at 4175Mhz (2700NB, 16GB 1800 RAM) for a year, then kept my server's 960T at 6-cores 3.6Ghz (2400 NB, 16GB 1600 RAM) for another year, and now it's sold off and keeping another person and their 1100T happy.
> To say 6+2 is inadequate to OC on is a lie. Pure and simple. Personal feelings don't apply, or should always be stated as such first.










couldn't be stated better..

anywho.. bout that CPU socket temp.. Kyad.. by chance would you mind testing.. seeing if you can go higher with the back panel off maybe a fan blowing on it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I don't gamble unless one believes everything is a gamble.
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do.. you gamble everyday you wake up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nothing at all wrong with 6+2 Phase. Heck, even my old 890GPA-UD3H (4+1 Phase, huge sinks) kept my Ph II x4 at 4175Mhz (2700NB, 16GB 1800 RAM) for a year, then kept my server's 960T at 6-cores 3.6Ghz (2400 NB, 16GB 1600 RAM) for another year, and now it's sold off and keeping another person and their 1100T happy.
> To say 6+2 is inadequate to OC on is a lie. Pure and simple. Personal feelings don't apply, or should always be stated as such first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't be stated better..
> 
> anywho.. bout that CPU socket temp.. Kyad.. by chance would you mind testing.. seeing if you can go higher with the back panel off maybe a fan blowing on it?
Click to expand...

Dude, I run my Core temp at 70C on a regular basis when benching, socket ain't an issue for me.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, I run my Core temp at 70C on a regular basis when benching, socket ain't an issue for me.


darn i was hoping for some breakthrough haha


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hello,
> Did any of you notice clocks that were stable at a certain voltage are no longer stable after a while?
> I could use 4 GHz @1.3v High LLC and 4.2GHz @1.35v High LLC - both were tested in p95 for more than 8 hours. Now both settings turn errors after less than 30 minutes. Did any of you experience anything similar?


Yea I have. I had 4.7 at a certain voltage pass 10 runs of IBT multiple times and the next day fail after 2 passes.


----------



## junhawng

Hey guys! I got my AMD FX 8320 CPU 3 days back, and am using it right now!







Can anyone recommend me a air cooler that has an height dimensions of less then 160mm? I have an Antec 100 case.


----------



## hatrix216

Here's some photos of my rig:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Enjoy !


----------



## gummelnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wanted to bring this back up..it brings a valid point.. that so far I haven't had to test.. can someone else verify that socket temps reaching 70c are in fact creating instability?


Depends on the MB i guess. Prime95 (In-place large FFT's ) gives me 80C







Socket temps on a M5A99X Evo R2.0. No instabilities.


----------



## Vlackrs

finally, mother of gods!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2639322 FX-8320 @5Ghz or close.

My voltage is 1.512 but may change to 1.524

*CPU VDDA v2.700
CPU/NB v1.300
DRAM v1.600
*NB v1.200

=D

Now i need to know wich one of this * im overvolting

Edit: I need more V in CPU because it freezed recording a video.
Testing with 1.524(jumps to 1.536) its feel more more stable of course i havent use prime or intelburn test, but im playing videos and recording and everything seems ok.

Edit2:Fail me again i need more voltage but im close!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> finally, mother of gods!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2639322 FX-8320 @5Ghz or close.
> 
> My voltage is 1.512 but may change to 1.524
> 
> CPU VDDA v2.700
> CPU/NB v1.300
> DRAM v1.600
> *NB HT v1.150
> *NB v1.200
> 
> =D
> 
> Now i need to know wich one of this * im overvolting


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Yea I have. I had 4.7 at a certain voltage pass 10 runs of IBT multiple times and the next day fail after 2 passes.


Me too lol. All was great before i installed the new amd files







now i cant get stable at 4.9 with IBT. Though i am stable with prime at that [email protected]


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I accept your criticism, but I still doubt that 6+2 phase designed motherboards will hold up over extended periods of time like 2 years or more. I guess that would depend on transistor quality in the MOSFETs. I may have overstated the case but I myself would rather pay extra not to experience problems down the line with heat and voltages.


I wasnt criticising you really. I was just trying to get my point across to you as you seemed to have tunnel vision and wasnt prepared to accept anyones views

I do understand what you were trying to say about 8+2.

The guy i think has got the same board as me. M5A99X evo. Its a £100 board which isnt cheap by any standards unless you are on 50K a year then it would be just pocket change haha

The sabertooth is only £40ish more and if i knew then what i know now i would of gone with the sabertooth lol.

With the evo ive hit 5ghz but for some reason its downclocking under stressing. I got everything off, temps are wonderful voltages are great but still it downclocks. NB heatsinks i can touch so they aren't too hot

I dont understand why it does this but maybe ive reached the limit of my board. 4.9ghz and under is fine.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wanted to bring this back up..it brings a valid point.. that so far I haven't had to test.. can someone else verify that socket temps reaching 70c are in fact creating instability?


I've experienced this with both the 8320 and 8350, but I don't know if it's caused by high temps of socket, core or VRMs.

I did a load of stress testing with my case out of the AV rack and with a high speed fan in the lid. All was stable and the socket was in the low 60s, cores around 55C and VRMs were high 60s to low 70s. When it went back in it's rack, and with quieter fans, the stress testing temps went up 5-10c all round and it wasn't stable any more at the same settings.

Also, when I got the new rad up and running and temps were reduced 15-20C I was able to get the same OC stable with lower volts. IMO these set ups are sensitive to temps, but I don't know for sure if it's the CPU or my board. I'd be surprised if it's the board as VRMs are good for 100C IIRC.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> darn i was hoping for some breakthrough haha


My guess for now is that it's related to Power Supply. As we know, heat effects voltage quality. The VRM's are directly connected to the Socket. My Power Supply is not rated well for the type of load/amperage that Piledriver uses.
I'm going to be switching to a Corsiar TX750 V2 this weekend so I guess I'll see. (wish I could budget for a AX760i)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I accept your criticism, but I still doubt that 6+2 phase designed motherboards will hold up over extended periods of time like 2 years or more. I guess that would depend on transistor quality in the MOSFETs. I may have overstated the case but I myself would rather pay extra not to experience problems down the line with heat and voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt criticising you really. I was just trying to get my point across to you as you seemed to have tunnel vision and wasnt prepared to accept anyones views
> 
> I do understand what you were trying to say about 8+2.
> 
> The guy i think has got the same board as me. M5A99X evo. Its a £100 board which isnt cheap by any standards unless you are on 50K a year then it would be just pocket change haha
> 
> The sabertooth is only £40ish more and if i knew then what i know now i would of gone with the sabertooth lol.
> 
> With the evo ive hit 5ghz but for some reason its downclocking under stressing. I got everything off, temps are wonderful voltages are great but still it downclocks. NB heatsinks i can touch so they aren't too hot
> 
> I dont understand why it does this but maybe ive reached the limit of my board. 4.9ghz and under is fine.
Click to expand...

If you're still on that 500w, look at that. Seriously, that is not a good enough PSU for a heavily OC'd PD, especially if it's multi-rail and not throwing enough amps the CPU's way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> darn i was hoping for some breakthrough haha
> 
> 
> 
> My guess for now is that it's related to Power Supply. As we know, heat effects voltage quality. The VRM's are directly connected to the Socket. My Power Supply is not rated well for the type of load/amperage that Piledriver uses.
> I'm going to be switching to a Corsiar TX750 V2 this weekend so I guess I'll see. (wish I could budget for a AX760i)
Click to expand...

I've got a TX750 V2 backing up my 8320 @ 5.2 and 6970s at 940/1450 for benching, it'll handle anything you give it short of Tri-Fire/SLI.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I've got a TX750 V2 backing up my 8320 @ 5.2 and 6970s at 940/1450 for benching, it'll handle anything you give it short of Tri-Fire/SLI.


That's actually the reason for my choice







I thought hmm, what does Kyad use. That and it's rated very well for the price.
I bought this ModExtreme OCZ PSU, for someone on a budget, and then they decided they wanted my old Corsair PSU, so I got stuck with it. At least I made money on my Corsair, so....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I've got a TX750 V2 backing up my 8320 @ 5.2 and 6970s at 940/1450 for benching, it'll handle anything you give it short of Tri-Fire/SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually the reason for my choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought hmm, what does Kyad use. That and it's rated very well for the price.
> I bought this ModExtreme OCZ PSU, for someone on a budget, and then they decided they wanted my old Corsair PSU, so I got stuck with it. At least I made money on my Corsair, so....
Click to expand...

Bleh, you need to scrape up 14 more rep so you can sell things in the marketplace. I'm sure there's someone who would like that OCZ PSU at the right price.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you're still on that 500w, look at that. Seriously, that is not a good enough PSU for a heavily OC'd PD, especially if it's multi-rail and not throwing enough amps the CPU's way.
> I've got a TX750 V2 backing up my 8320 @ 5.2 and 6970s at 940/1450 for benching, it'll handle anything you give it short of Tri-Fire/SLI.


I bought a a 750w psu fella


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you're still on that 500w, look at that. Seriously, that is not a good enough PSU for a heavily OC'd PD, especially if it's multi-rail and not throwing enough amps the CPU's way.
> I've got a TX750 V2 backing up my 8320 @ 5.2 and 6970s at 940/1450 for benching, it'll handle anything you give it short of Tri-Fire/SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a a 750w psu fella
Click to expand...

Update your sigrig man, we dunno what you got hidden away.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Update your sigrig man, we dunno what you got hidden away.


I will lol.

Can i ask you a question. Im actually thinking of returning this new psu because on the +12v in bios its 12.252 and in occt hwmonitor its only showing as 11.881 and does drop down to 11.6 under load

Is this normal?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Update your sigrig man, we dunno what you got hidden away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will lol.
> 
> Can i ask you a question. Im actually thinking of returning this new psu because on the +12v in bios its 12.252 and in occt hwmonitor its only showing as 11.881 and does drop down to 11.6 under load
> 
> Is this normal?
Click to expand...

In BIOS, board claims about 12.2v as you see, but HWiNFO says idle or load I stay a rock steady 12.112v, dropping to only 12.049.

HWMonitor says idle or load, 12.224v on the mark, no change.

I'm going to have to say no, it isn't.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Update your sigrig man, we dunno what you got hidden away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will lol.
> 
> Can i ask you a question. Im actually thinking of returning this new psu because on the +12v in bios its 12.252 and in occt hwmonitor its only showing as 11.881 and does drop down to 11.6 under load
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In BIOS, board claims about 12.2v as you see, but HWiNFO says idle or load I stay a rock steady 12.112v, dropping to only 12.049.
> 
> HWMonitor says idle or load, 12.224v on the mark, no change.
> 
> I'm going to have to say no, it isn't.
Click to expand...

5% (0.6v) is the industry accepted variance for PSU's and you are below that threshold, but personally I think 5% is way yo big a swing when using your machine for heavy OC'ing. I would return it if you can.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I will lol.
> 
> Can i ask you a question. Im actually thinking of returning this new psu because on the +12v in bios its 12.252 and in occt hwmonitor its only showing as 11.881 and does drop down to 11.6 under load
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> In BIOS, board claims about 12.2v as you see, but HWiNFO says idle or load I stay a rock steady 12.112v, dropping to only 12.049.
> 
> HWMonitor says idle or load, 12.224v on the mark, no change.
> 
> I'm going to have to say no, it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% (0.6v) is the industry accepted variance for PSU's and you are below that threshold, but personally I think 5% is way yo big a swing when using your machine for heavy OC'ing. I would return it if you can.
Click to expand...









Ya, I'm going to have to say 5% just doesn't seem right...

New respect for Corsair/Seasonic then though, that's a far tighter spread then 5%.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey all im back again









Well after just finishing rebuilding my pc with some new goodies ( Switch 810 & Corsair H100 Push Pull ) i ran decided to run IntelBurn Test to check out new temps. Ive only ran @stock at the moment but after leaving it to run for 15min max temp of 33c @ 100% load ( low fan speed ), is it me or is that good ?

Gonna go set my overclock back upto 4.5Ghz and retest, hope temps stay chilli


----------



## SkateZilla

i only hit 29^C after 2 days of Prime 95


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey there, this is one of those "is it possible" questions, but please don't just say "yeah, it's possible" but rather tell me if you think it's probable or not.

Is it probable that I'm failing stress tests because my PSU is olf? I didn't upgrade my PSU when i changed the CPU and Mobo so it's 3 years old now. It's a 650w PSU.

I've noticed stress tests are failing on settings that used to be fine, tested for over 8h with P95 blend. But I've just realized i get the fails (or sometimes resets, not BSOD) while I'm gaming and stress testing in the background. How possible is it that I'm getting this because the GPU + CPU load is too much for the PSU. The video card is nothing big, 6870 with a slight OC, and the CPU is running at 4200 MHz so nothing big there either...

But I'm running out of options, past two days have been horrendous and I'm starting to hate the fact that I thought of stress testing while gaming (though I did it a bit with FarCry3 and had no issues, I'm getting issues while running Sleeping Dogs now).

Thanks!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey there, this is one of those "is it possible" questions, but please don't just say "yeah, it's possible" but rather tell me if you think it's probable or not.
> 
> Is it probable that I'm failing stress tests because my PSU is olf? I didn't upgrade my PSU when i changed the CPU and Mobo so it's 3 years old now. It's a 650w PSU.
> 
> I've noticed stress tests are failing on settings that used to be fine, tested for over 8h with P95 blend. But I've just realized i get the fails (or sometimes resets, not BSOD) while I'm gaming and stress testing in the background. How possible is it that I'm getting this because the GPU + CPU load is too much for the PSU. The video card is nothing big, 6870 with a slight OC, and the CPU is running at 4200 MHz so nothing big there either...
> 
> But I'm running out of options, past two days have been horrendous and I'm starting to hate the fact that I thought of stress testing while gaming (though I did it a bit with FarCry3 and had no issues, I'm getting issues while running Sleeping Dogs now).
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it's possible, but the only way it would really make sense is if it wasn't a top line PSU to begin with. A 8350 and 6870, even highly overclocked, really don't burn that much, certainly not 650w. If it was some mid-grade PSU back then, then... could be, maybe.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm going to have to say 5% just doesn't seem right...
> New respect for Corsair/Seasonic then though, that's a far tighter spread then 5%.


I took it back lol. they were nearly closing so they rushed through my return so i could get a new psu lol

I finally bought corsair 750w enthusiast.

Sad part is cpu still downclocking lol but at least i got a better 12v rail. it measures 12.046 in hwinfo









Gonna have to get meself another board.

Is the sabertooth good to buy? will i hit 5ghz with it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I'm going to have to say 5% just doesn't seem right...
> New respect for Corsair/Seasonic then though, that's a far tighter spread then 5%.
> 
> 
> 
> I took it back lol. they were nearly closing so they rushed through my return so i could get a new psu lol
> 
> I finally bought corsair 750w enthusiast.
> 
> Sad part is cpu still downclocking lol but at least i got a better 12v rail. it measures 12.046 in hwinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to get meself another board.
> 
> Is the sabertooth good to buy? will i hit 5ghz with it?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread

Saber is a good board though.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I can say without question the Sabertooth is superb. It not only looks good but is rock solid performance & feature wise, im @ 4.5Ghz 1.36v with more in the tank. Its probably one of the best boards ive ever owned ( Except for my old Asus Blitz Extreme







), and im keeping with it for some time i imagine. Whether you can hit 5Ghz with it or not is more upto the cpu than the board i think, but if you were gonna try for 5Ghz this is one of the boards to do it with.

On side note from previous post > Im at 4.5Ghz /1.36v IBT stress run i maxed out at 48c on lowest fan speeds. Is this a good sign i can go further ?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> On side note from previous post > Im at 4.5Ghz /1.36v IBT stress run i maxed out at 48c on lowest fan speeds. Is this a good sign i can go further ?


That temp is good. Especially on low fan speed. You have lots of headroom.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I took it back lol. they were nearly closing so they rushed through my return so i could get a new psu lol
> I finally bought corsair 750w enthusiast.
> Sad part is cpu still downclocking lol but at least i got a better 12v rail. it measures 12.046 in hwinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to get meself another board.
> Is the sabertooth good to buy? will i hit 5ghz with it?


Disable CoolNQuiet
Disable All C States (C1E, C6 Etc)
Disable APM
Disable Turbo Core (Cores Jumping MP and Freq's actually cause Tearing.

In CineBench, Note (tests were run on a OS thats already got a tons of junk on it, I didnt really make a custom login with services shut off, so some people may have better numbers at given speeds, I also didnt OC My Ram Modules. so DDR1600 still)

6.74 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options OFF (APM OFF, Turbo OFF)
6.64 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off (APM and Turbo On)

6.35 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options On

6.34 FX8120 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off

5.04 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options Off
4.98 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options On

** Power Options OFF = No Suspend, C1E, C6, CoolNQuiet Etc.

In Tests I noticed even with Power Savers Off, The APM and Turbo Core would Still down clock the Chips.

My Old FX-8120 would down clock as low as 2.8Ghz for LONG periods of time.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes it's possible, but the only way it would really make sense is if it wasn't a top line PSU to begin with. A 8350 and 6870, even highly overclocked, really don't burn that much, certainly not 650w. If it was some mid-grade PSU back then, then... could be, maybe.


Well, it's not the best brand (Rasurbo) but it's done well with my Phenom in the past. I guess it's possible (and hope actually) that this is the problem. Otherwise I'm quite out of culprits, and I hope there's nothing else messed up in my system. Sadly my experience with clocking the FX chips (both 8320s and this 8350) was not a walk in the park ...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I can say without question the Sabertooth is superb. It not only looks good but is rock solid performance & feature wise, im @ 4.5Ghz 1.36v with more in the tank. Its probably one of the best boards ive ever owned ( Except for my old Asus Blitz Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and im keeping with it for some time i imagine. Whether you can hit 5Ghz with it or not is more upto the cpu than the board i think, but if you were gonna try for 5Ghz this is one of the boards to do it with.
> On side note from previous post > Im at 4.5Ghz /1.36v IBT stress run i maxed out at 48c on lowest fan speeds. Is this a good sign i can go further ?


Thanks for this. ill probably end up buying the sabertooth


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Disable CoolNQuiet
> Disable All C States (C1E, C6 Etc)
> Disable APM
> Disable Turbo Core (Cores Jumping MP and Freq's actually cause Tearing.
> In CineBench, Note (tests were run on a OS thats already got a tons of junk on it, I didnt really make a custom login with services shut off, so some people may have better numbers at given speeds, I also didnt OC My Ram Modules. so DDR1600 still)
> 6.74 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options OFF (APM OFF, Turbo OFF)
> 6.64 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off (APM and Turbo On)
> 6.35 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options On
> 6.34 FX8120 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off
> 5.04 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options Off
> 4.98 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options On
> ** Power Options OFF = No Suspend, C1E, C6, CoolNQuiet Etc.
> In Tests I noticed even with Power Savers Off, The APM and Turbo Core would Still down clock the Chips.
> My Old FX-8120 would down clock as low as 2.8Ghz for LONG periods of time.


Everything is off and its still downclocking. all i can think of is the vrms are getting too hot but on my board i cant get a temp as no sensor lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I can say without question the Sabertooth is superb. It not only looks good but is rock solid performance & feature wise, im @ 4.5Ghz 1.36v with more in the tank. Its probably one of the best boards ive ever owned ( Except for my old Asus Blitz Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and im keeping with it for some time i imagine. Whether you can hit 5Ghz with it or not is more upto the cpu than the board i think, but if you were gonna try for 5Ghz this is one of the boards to do it with.
> On side note from previous post > Im at 4.5Ghz /1.36v IBT stress run i maxed out at 48c on lowest fan speeds. Is this a good sign i can go further ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. ill probably end up buying the sabertooth
Click to expand...

I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well, it's not the best brand (Rasurbo) but it's done well with my Phenom in the past. I guess it's possible (and hope actually) that this is the problem. Otherwise I'm quite out of culprits, and I hope there's nothing else messed up in my system. Sadly my experience with clocking the FX chips (both 8320s and this 8350) was not a walk in the park ...


Random Resets Are Usually:

IMC Voltage Too Low
(Usually happens when you put 4 DIMMS in the mainboard and run them at a OC'd Rating, This happened more on Budget PhenomII boards more than anything else)

Memory Timings Conflict/Wrong, Or Memory Speed Wrong
(I had this issue a few times, If your memory is rated for a speed, and you set a speed higher or lower, the timings will be off and it will trigger the system to randomly reboot when doing intense memory operations)(Plagued the VIA KT1xx Chipsets, and the 770 Chipsets).

Unstable Power (Either Voltage or AMPs).
If PSU is Older, and a non reputable brand, they do start to degrade with age and wear, Older PSU's also had Divided Rails.

So what was once a 600w PSU w/ 40A on the 12v Rail, or 20A on 2 separate 12v Rails, is prolly about 10% less.

If power to the CPU or Mainboard during Intense Load (Both CPU 12v and GPU 12v) is unstable the system will reset due to the voltage drop.

Borrow a newer PSU from a friend to test.

Or Buy one, Test without installing (just hook everything up), if it fixes the problem, keep it, if not send it back/take it back.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't think you'll regret it.


Hope not lol. I just hope its not my chip thats downclocking itself at high speed and buying another board wouldnt sort the problem then id be extremely upset


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Everything is off and its still downclocking. all i can think of is the vrms are getting too hot but on my board i cant get a temp as no sensor lol


M5A99X EVO

The VRM Design of the 990x EVO uses the same design that was plagued with VRM Overheat and Throttling issues in previous Mainboard Designs, so yeah.

6+2 is a bit on the small size for VRM Phase.

Mine is 12+2,


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> What Board are you using?


M5A99x EVO


----------



## SkateZilla

yeah, I edited my post

Nothing against 6-2 Phase,

But when it's 6-2 Phase w/ Design issues, an 125/140CPU, then you start to have problems..

It's like dropping a PhenomIIx6 Onto a M3A770DE Budget Board, the VRMs will take a Dump.

Even though they support the chip, doesnt mean it will run maximum potentional.

I dont knwo why a 990 Board would even have less than 8-2.

On that note, the ASRock Extreme 4 should be going down in price as the Extreme 9 is coming out.
Extreme 4 is now ASRocks Bottom tier 990FX Board, Mine moves from top to Middle.

Extreme 4 has 8-2 Design and ACTIVE VRM Cooling (comes with a Fan to mount on the VRM Heatsink).
Two Full 16 Lane PCIe Slots, and a bunch of other goodies.

I have one in a box for a build that Im gonna start next week. runs the Same chipset as my board, just not as beefed up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> yeah, I edited my post


Cheers for that

Ill have to get the sabertooth tomorrow. lol


----------



## SkateZilla

in Fact, the main reason Im building a new System to replace my brother's

the entire thing was built on a Budget, and around the Budget Board, so IMC Volts are unstable, CPU Volts droop even with 555 BE at 3.5Ghz, it gets hot, and the VRMs cant Keep up. On board sound is garbage. Etc etc.. I think his is 4-1 Phase VRM, so I dunno why ASRock says it can support 6 Core PhenomIIs, when 2 Cores throttles and 3/4 cores makes it take a dump in games.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

5GHz stable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> 5GHz stable


the -1 is a wierd number to have as a result. Youll probably find its unstable via occt and prime lol

DOnt forget to turn off your cool n quiet c6 etc etc and try again


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> 5GHz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ya! Now get a Vantage score for MultiThreaded Mayhem!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> 5GHz stable


I don't think you're fully stable. Still a good job though.


----------



## Krusher33

I love seeing more and more people getting 5 ghz on these. Because when they first came out, I had someone tell me "I reviewed this chip and you'll be lucky to get 5 ghz out of them. 4.8 maybe, but not 5."

I wish I remembered who it was.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I love seeing more and more people getting 5 ghz on these. Because when they first came out, I had someone tell me "I reviewed this chip and you'll be lucky to get 5 ghz out of them. 4.8 maybe, but not 5."
> 
> I wish I remembered who it was.


Boo to whoever said that then, with a good board and cooling very few chips can't hit 4.8. I link people I talk to in TS3 to the data collection thread, you can almost hear their jaws drop.









One guy got a 6300, figured he'd be happy with 4.2 on his H60, told him he should be expecting 4.4-4.6 and had the data to back it up, it was awesome.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I love seeing more and more people getting 5 ghz on these. Because when they first came out, I had someone tell me "I reviewed this chip and you'll be lucky to get 5 ghz out of them. 4.8 maybe, but not 5."
> I wish I remembered who it was.


reviewers usually arent determined overclockers, they try for a day or two quickly for the article, they dont sit and fiddle around in the bios for a day to gain another 25Mhz Stable.

My 8120 goes from 3.1Ghz to 4.0Ghz on stock voltage,

With decent cooling and a lil v bump, teh 8350 can get to 5Ghz no problem.

I had mine to 4.5 (or 4.6) dont remember i think it was 4.6 by bumping the MP to 23 on stock volts.

But i think they OC better if you use a Mix of FSB and MP bumps, not just MP.

FSB will give you faster memory and increased clock speeds, bumping MP just speeds up the chip.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I love seeing more and more people getting 5 ghz on these. Because when they first came out, I had someone tell me "I reviewed this chip and you'll be lucky to get 5 ghz out of them. 4.8 maybe, but not 5."
> I wish I remembered who it was.
> 
> 
> 
> reviewers usually arent determined overclockers, they try for a day or two quickly for the article, they dont sit and fiddle around in the bios for a day to gain another 25Mhz Stable.
> 
> My 8120 goes from 3.1Ghz to 4.0Ghz on stock voltage,
> 
> With decent cooling and a lil v bump, teh 8350 can get to 5Ghz no problem.
> 
> I had mine to 4.5 (or 4.6) dont remember i think it was 4.6 by bumping the MP to 23 on stock volts.
> 
> But i think they OC better if you use a Mix of FSB and MP bumps, not just MP.
> 
> FSB will give you faster memory and increased clock speeds, bumping MP just speeds up the chip.
Click to expand...

I can understand that but he made it sounds like there's no chance. What I think it was that he was more used to overclocking Intel.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Random Resets Are Usually:
> IMC Voltage Too Low
> (Usually happens when you put 4 DIMMS in the mainboard and run them at a OC'd Rating, This happened more on Budget PhenomII boards more than anything else)
> Memory Timings Conflict/Wrong, Or Memory Speed Wrong
> (I had this issue a few times, If your memory is rated for a speed, and you set a speed higher or lower, the timings will be off and it will trigger the system to randomly reboot when doing intense memory operations)(Plagued the VIA KT1xx Chipsets, and the 770 Chipsets).
> Unstable Power (Either Voltage or AMPs).
> If PSU is Older, and a non reputable brand, they do start to degrade with age and wear, Older PSU's also had Divided Rails.
> So what was once a 600w PSU w/ 40A on the 12v Rail, or 20A on 2 separate 12v Rails, is prolly about 10% less.
> If power to the CPU or Mainboard during Intense Load (Both CPU 12v and GPU 12v) is unstable the system will reset due to the voltage drop.
> Borrow a newer PSU from a friend to test.
> Or Buy one, Test without installing (just hook everything up), if it fixes the problem, keep it, if not send it back/take it back.


Thanks for the detailed answer, I'll try to get my hands on a newer PSU. Yes, it has divided rails.

To your knowledge, could this also be the cause of some cores failing in P95? Thanks a lot!


----------



## SkateZilla

Low VOltage or Excessive Vdroop can cause cores to fail


----------



## bios_R_us

Well I honestly don't know what to think anymore. I tried all settings (including full stock, even the memory down to the 1333 CL9 in the SPD settings and one core bumped as soon as I entered the game. But for the past 2 hours I've been running 4.5GHz @1.425 (up to 1.472 in load, but just occasionally, stays at about 1.456) and RAM at 1866 CL10, playing Sleeping Dogs, running P95 and encoding with Handbrake (it does get quite hot, my cooling is not the greatest, reached 63,6 on the cores and 75 on the socket) and have had no issues, no failed cores.

So I tend to rule out the PSU as it failed at 4.0 GHz and is doing fine at 4.5 which should draw more power. I'll do some 20 runs of IBT to see if that's fine, I've also enabled APM because it's getting hot, but it only seldom drops to 3400, stays at 4500 most of the time.

Though I didn't want to believe this, perhaps it's true and P95 really is cuckoo with the FX chips :-( but I did get a couple of resets too. On the other hand, I was changing lots of settings in BIOS because I was trying to get it to stop failing, so maybe just one of those combinations was stable... thus the resets.

On a side note, does anyone have clue as to why APM doesn't work when running Cinebench? I've seen that whenever Cinebench is running, the clocks don't throttle down at all.. pretty weird.

Here's a screenshot with how/what it's doing now:


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> M5A99X EVO
> The VRM Design of the 990x EVO uses the same design that was plagued with VRM Overheat and Throttling issues in previous Mainboard Designs, so yeah.
> 6+2 is a bit on the small size for VRM Phase.
> Mine is 12+2,


Interesting. I'd like a link to where the M5A99FX 2.0 Boards are listed to have VRM Overheat and Throttling issues. I run the PRO 2.0 Version, so that information would be very helpful.

I'd figure that the 6+2+2 Digital Power Phase paired with the quality MOSFET's and Caps would be decent for a 5.0Ghz Overclock at least.
It has dedicated Power Phase for CPU, CPU/NB, and also DRAM. So it has good power control, and the digital controls keep tthe temps reasonable.


----------



## SkateZilla

APM Throttled my FX8120 in Cinebench to 2.8Ghz from 3.1 Default all the time.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hope not lol. I just hope its not my chip thats downclocking itself at high speed and buying another board wouldnt sort the problem then id be extremely upset


Sorry about your problem. I am confident you will be happier with your new board. That is except for the financial hit. Best wishes. I have always respected your helpfulness. I took no I'll will for you pointing out my lack of understanding on ins and outs of power phase, as a matter of fact I appreciated it. You never disrespected me like that twit from Chicago. In my adult life I have made more than a few mistakes, but lying was never one of them.


----------



## ihatelolcats

the updated linpack makes me happy. my old phenom ii 955 got 54 gflops. moar coars ....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the updated linpack makes me happy. my old phenom ii 955 got 54 gflops. moar coars ....


I would update it, but I really don't care what gflops I get. It's a stresser, not a benchmark to me. I have lots of benchmarks, don't need one more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well I honestly don't know what to think anymore. I tried all settings (including full stock, even the memory down to the 1333 CL9 in the SPD settings and one core bumped as soon as I entered the game. But for the past 2 hours I've been running 4.5GHz @1.425 (up to 1.472 in load, but just occasionally, stays at about 1.456) and RAM at 1866 CL10, playing Sleeping Dogs, running P95 and encoding with Handbrake (it does get quite hot, my cooling is not the greatest, reached 63,6 on the cores and 75 on the socket) and have had no issues, no failed cores.
> 
> So I tend to rule out the PSU as it failed at 4.0 GHz and is doing fine at 4.5 which should draw more power. I'll do some 20 runs of IBT to see if that's fine, I've also enabled APM because it's getting hot, but it only seldom drops to 3400, stays at 4500 most of the time.
> 
> *Though I didn't want to believe this, perhaps it's true and P95 really is cuckoo with the FX chips :-(* but I did get a couple of resets too. On the other hand, I was changing lots of settings in BIOS because I was trying to get it to stop failing, so maybe just one of those combinations was stable... thus the resets.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have clue as to why APM doesn't work when running Cinebench? I've seen that whenever Cinebench is running, the clocks don't throttle down at all.. pretty weird.
> 
> Here's a screenshot with how/what it's doing now:


Welcome to the dark side.









But really, restarts and stuff really are instability, no way to excuse that. If you could get bluescreen info right away after you log in again from eventlog, it would help find what's wrong (memory, CPU, etc) for a quick "add voltage here" fix if you're lucky.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the updated linpack makes me happy. my old phenom ii 955 got 54 gflops. moar coars ....


I've noticed that everyone that has been able to get these type of scores with an FX, is using Win8? (I don't have it, it looks like Win8 to me.)


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Welcome to the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, restarts and stuff really are instability, no way to excuse that. If you could get bluescreen info right away after you log in again from eventlog, it would help find what's wrong (memory, CPU, etc) for a quick "add voltage here" fix if you're lucky.


Didn't get a single BSOD, just a couple of restarts and a freeze last night while trying to stress again with 4GHz @ 1.3v - it froze after 2h of prime. Reinstalled a fresh image of Win and now I'm stressing again. It really annoys me that these settings were stable about a week ago, I've stressed them for more than 8h each.

I'm trying to find a low voltage for stock 4Ghz to compensate for the cooling when I don't need the extra MHz... and I'm also a bit (well, more actually) disappointed that the chip needs 1.325v (it it won't fail at these settings as well) for stock clocks. It's not a good overclocking chip, not a good undervolting chip ... I'd go ahead and say it's not a good chip :-(

I had hoped for a decent one, but no luck there.


----------



## bios_R_us

Well, it's been stable for 6 and a half hours with prime 95 blend and some windows browsing, as soon as I started playing a game, two cores failed. I've done some alt tabbing and changes of resolutions, most likely that's when it failed. I'm going to call this a prime error with all due respect. As long as I don't get any resets or BSOD I'll just settle for that...

Truly disappointed in Prime doing this, even at stock :-(


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well, it's been stable for 6 and a half hours with prime 95 blend and some windows browsing, as soon as I started playing a game, two cores failed. I've done some alt tabbing and changes of resolutions, most likely that's when it failed. I'm going to call this a prime error with all due respect. As long as I don't get any resets or BSOD I'll just settle for that...
> Truly disappointed in Prime doing this, even at stock :-(


There is no single one program that can test your entire overall system. I don't see how Prime is the cause when your system crashes when gaming. Blaming Prime is the easy way out and doesn't solve your issue.

I would look at memory. I had wildly unstable strange results with 2 sets of memory. My third set, some server ecc memory has stabilize. Turn down any memory OC.

Unless your VID is 1.35v, use your VID vcore instead.

Use IBT or LinX also. Like a second opinion.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> the updated linpack makes me happy. my old phenom ii 955 got 54 gflops. moar coars ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that everyone that has been able to get these type of scores with an FX, is using Win8? (I don't have it, it looks like Win8 to me.)
Click to expand...

i am using win8 but its the updated linpack library that was linked earlier


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> There is no single one program that can test your entire overall system. I don't see how Prime is the cause when your system crashes when gaming. Blaming Prime is the easy way out and doesn't solve your issue.
> I would look at memory. I had wildly unstable strange results with 2 sets of memory. My third set, some server ecc memory has stabilize. Turn down any memory OC.
> Unless your VID is 1.35v, use your VID vcore instead.
> Use IBT or LinX also. Like a second opinion.


I'm pretty sure I had replied but can't find my post. I totally agree, BSODs or resets should not be blamed on prime, I only meant the errors in Prime "I'm going to call this a prime error with all due respect. _As long as I don't get any resets or BSOD_ I'll just settle for that..."

Though, as far as I remember, when the Bulldozer chips were lauched, some Steam games would reboot the PC upon launch. Oddly enough that was a compatibility issue with the new architecture that did cause system reboot.

Nevertheless, my P95 threads return errors when gaming and alt tabbing from games even at FULL STOCK. Even with the ram set at 1333 CL9 - the modules are rated 2133 CL11.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I had replied but can't find my post. I totally agree, BSODs or resets should not be blamed on prime, I only meant the errors in Prime "I'm going to call this a prime error with all due respect. _As long as I don't get any resets or BSOD_ I'll just settle for that..."
> Though, as far as I remember, when the Bulldozer chips were lauched, some Steam games would reboot the PC upon launch. Oddly enough that was a compatibility issue with the new architecture that did cause system reboot.
> Nevertheless, my P95 threads return errors when gaming and alt tabbing from games even at FULL STOCK. Even with the ram set at 1333 CL9 - the modules are rated 2133 CL11.


I've been finding that my particular rig is VERY sensitive to ram timings and to a lesser degree speeds. What is weird is that looser and slower doesn't always help it be more stable. I'm scratching my head a bit with this one ( admittedly, I'm no wizard at tweaking ram).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I had replied but can't find my post. I totally agree, BSODs or resets should not be blamed on prime, I only meant the errors in Prime "I'm going to call this a prime error with all due respect. _As long as I don't get any resets or BSOD_ I'll just settle for that..."
> Though, as far as I remember, when the Bulldozer chips were lauched, some Steam games would reboot the PC upon launch. Oddly enough that was a compatibility issue with the new architecture that did cause system reboot.
> Nevertheless, my P95 threads return errors when gaming and alt tabbing from games even at FULL STOCK. Even with the ram set at 1333 CL9 - the modules are rated 2133 CL11.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been finding that my particular rig is VERY sensitive to ram timings and to a lesser degree speeds. What is weird is that looser and slower doesn't always help it be more stable. I'm scratching my head a bit with this one ( admittedly, I'm no wizard at tweaking ram).
Click to expand...

RAM ain't hard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> RAM ain't hard.


I think the problem is css ain't smart








Thanks for the link however








Multithreaded Mayhem has a lot of familiar faces in it , Glad to see so many members of the Vish club in there


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> RAM ain't hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is css ain't smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multithreaded Mayhem has a lot of familiar faces in it , Glad to see so many members of the Vish club in there
Click to expand...

Ya... too many intel 8-thread, we need everyone here to do their best.









C'mon people, free $$$ for having a good chip and more money the more people join a category. Don't let the intel guys get it all, show your pride!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1343207/multithreaded-mayhem-mtmii-2013-500-in-prizes


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya... too many intel 8-thread, we need everyone here to do their best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon people, free $$$ for having a good chip and more money the more people join a category. Don't let the intel guys get it all, show your pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1343207/multithreaded-mayhem-mtmii-2013-500-in-prizes


Bookmarked!

Just installing windows after buying the sabertooth

Watch this space!!

Hopefully


----------



## gertruude

Finally no downclocking!!! yippee lol
As for the power supply i took back i reckon there wasnt anything wrong with it as hwmonitor and occt was reporting wrong voltage lol. Oops









They still report 11.6 on this new one. Hwinfo reports it better at 12.04

For the M599aX eVO 4.8 was a respectable overclock considering it was only 6+2 power phase

Im just finishing installing service pack 1 and as soon as i got my head around the different bios options ill start stressing and get some pics up


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> RAM ain't hard.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is css ain't smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multithreaded Mayhem has a lot of familiar faces in it , Glad to see so many members of the Vish club in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya... too many intel 8-thread, we need everyone here to do their best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon people, free $$$ for having a good chip and more money the more people join a category. Don't let the intel guys get it all, show your pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1343207/multithreaded-mayhem-mtmii-2013-500-in-prizes
Click to expand...

Hey I'm in. as soon as I finish this review I'm on ...I am going to pour the coal to it!
















Nice memory instructional CK







I would add that Vishera/Bulldozer seems to prefer lower latencies/timings to all out speed. find the fastest frequency you can with the next lowered CAS. I ran some WPrime tests and got better results doing this.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hey sorry I dont have a 8 core but I have a Fx-6300 and I know its similar so I wanna ask a quick question.

Whats the max safe Vcore and core temp? Playing with my new sabertooth and trying to push 4.8-5GHz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hey sorry I dont have a 8 core but I have a Fx-6300 and I know its similar so I wanna ask a quick question.
> 
> Whats the max safe Vcore and core temp? Playing with my new sabertooth and trying to push 4.8-5GHz.


Core 62C is your thermal wall.

I guess you could call 1.5 or 1.55v max voltage, but we really haven't had any issues going farther.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hey sorry I dont have a 8 core but I have a Fx-6300 and I know its similar so I wanna ask a quick question.
> 
> Whats the max safe Vcore and core temp? Playing with my new sabertooth and trying to push 4.8-5GHz.


Hey Dimaggio,
The vcore is 1.55.
as far as temps go . 62C is the standard upper operating limit. however going above that for benching etc is fine.
AMD has said that the 62c limit has a very big buffer in it. So it's up to you and your discretion.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Core 62C is your thermal wall.
> I guess you could call 1.5 or 1.55v max voltage, but we really haven't had any issues going farther.


Thats depressing.....I cant seem to get 4.8 even stable. i set it to 1.487v and under load it hits 1.5v crashes in ibt. I thought being 2 cores down I could atleast hit 5GHz like some of you..


----------



## itomic

About shouting down moduls. When i turn off one modul, my overclock potential does not increase a bit !!


----------



## gertruude

Been trying to get 5ghz stable but i cant manage to do it yet. So instead ill have to settle for 5100








Only done 30 runs IBT going to do occt or prime next if it will let me.
IBT results bit weird, Like bloodstains last night they showing -1 result. Ran it 3 times still with the same result. so i guess itll do. Vcore bit toasty at a top vcore of 1.56. Temps are fantastic though. Vcore 1 on on the radar are the vrms i think. Forgot to add my fan to it and first run it went up to 80's. with my fan it never reached 60C









ITs alright for benchmarking i guess


----------



## Vlackrs

So sad here, My fx-8320 need a big V push to hit 4.9/5.0Ghz(around v1.57 or more) right now im at 4.8Ghz with v1.476, oh well i think this is enough.

My status

8320 @4.8Ghz V1.476
NB 2450MHz 1.3V
HT 2450MHz Auto
Dram @1812MHz 9-9-9-24 1T


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Been trying to get 5ghz stable but i cant manage to do it yet. So instead ill have to settle for 5100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only done 30 runs IBT going to do occt or prime next if it will let me.
> IBT results bit weird, Like bloodstains last night they showing -1 result. Ran it 3 times still with the same result. so i guess itll do. Vcore bit toasty at a top vcore of 1.56. Temps are fantastic though. Vcore 1 on on the radar are the vrms i think. Forgot to add my fan to it and first run it went up to 80's. with my fan it never reached 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITs alright for benchmarking i guess


Nice results. I'm also finding that my CPU is limited to about 4.8Ghz with my board. I'm still getting a new PSU tomorrow, so hopefully that gets me a bit higher.
Excited to see how high you can get, since you have a lot of headroom temp wise.




Here's what I'm running for IBT and Prime Stable(Small FFT's) @ 4.7Ghz.
4.8Ghz is just trouble because it'll sometimes be fine, and sometimes it'll fail. (reason for the PSU)
For some reason, even though I run 2200NB and 2600HTT, upping those voltages really helped with stability.

Here's some pics I have so far of my CPU Socket Fan. I thought I'd be ok with padding on the Jig Saw, but it still marked the crap out of the panel. Also had to shave some plastic off the fan I used, so it'd fit.



And inside.


Push/Pull on one side of the H100 actually works ok. Since I'm space limited.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Nice results. I'm also finding that my CPU is limited to about 4.8Ghz with my board. I'm still getting a new PSU tomorrow, so hopefully that gets me a bit higher.
> Excited to see how high you can get, since you have a lot of headroom temp wise.


I tried going 5.2ghz but obviously its not stable @1.57 i darent go any higher with the volts lol i guess my cojones aren't as big as kyadcks









If i fry this chip then its end of me for a few months lol

Good luck on getting higher!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I tried going 5.2ghz but obviously its not stable @1.57 i darent go any higher with the volts lol i guess my cojones aren't as big as kyadcks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i fry this chip then its end of me for a few months lol
> Good luck on getting higher!


Oh yeah, I hear ya. I'm usually fine with doing suicide runs to see if more volts will bring stability. But when it comes to 0.075v bump for an extra 100Mhz, I'm happy with running the lower clock.
If I had the cooling, I'd probably be ok with 1.5v-1.55v for a daily runner @ 5Ghz.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well My overclock seems to max out at 4.8GHz at 1.5v This sucks I know its not a eight core like all of yours but I thought that would alow me to push higher.....Lame. Maybe Ill abuse this one till it fails then buy a 8350.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Been trying to get 5ghz stable but i cant manage to do it yet. So instead ill have to settle for 5100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only done 30 runs IBT going to do occt or prime next if it will let me.
> IBT results bit weird, Like bloodstains last night they showing -1 result. Ran it 3 times still with the same result. so i guess itll do. Vcore bit toasty at a top vcore of 1.56. Temps are fantastic though. Vcore 1 on on the radar are the vrms i think. Forgot to add my fan to it and first run it went up to 80's. with my fan it never reached 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITs alright for benchmarking i guess


So you went from having a Turd of a Downclocking CPU to a 5GHz GPU.... nice.. See what Decent VRM Design can do...


----------



## Red1776

Leaving a bit on the table until a few others show their hand



But for now....the leader


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Leaving a bit on the table until a few others show their hand
> 
> 
> 
> But for now....the leader


Uh huh, I have access to Win PE, and I gots me a new toy.











All I need is CPU-Z portable and to change the background.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Leaving a bit on the table until a few others show their hand
> 
> 
> 
> But for now....the leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh, I have access to Win PE, and I gots me a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is CPU-Z portable and to change the background.
Click to expand...

Hehehe,
I doubt that will overcome another 100MHz and 2425Mhz ram BWahahahahah









well , if we keep pushing each oother maybe one of us can make a dent....givem hell CK!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Leaving a bit on the table until a few others show their hand
> 
> But for now....the leader


Ahem....almost


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Leaving a bit on the table until a few others show their hand
> 
> But for now....the leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem....almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Sorry about that CSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to update the board
Click to expand...


----------



## tking

a little off subject. so what effects cinebench R11.5 scores? the highest i can get with my fx-8350 is 8.11 at 4.7ghz does mem speed or timing play a bigger role just curious?


----------



## Red1776

it got better


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mine is 6.521 32M
> and 200.957 1024M
> 
> Just have to update the board


Ah, I see - I thought you meant just in 32m








I think that's about all I have in the tank. I can run at higher cpu speeds , but the times aren't any better.
Also having a weird issue with 3dmark vantage and catzilla benches, any change in the multiplier and the score goes down.
From 22000 to 6000 cpu score in vantage @ 4 ghz 20 multi vs 4.1 20.5 multi. It will allow me to run higher FSB's though.
Catzilla just freezes with any overclock at all, any thoughts on whats goin on?

Like Kyad said, we need all the 8 core amd's we can get in the competition, gotta out do the blue team 8 core bunch.
Glad to see you join in the fun









EDIT: nice score , but i don't think you can submit it... you need a mem tab on cpuz. You have 2 cpu tabs open


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mine is 6.521 32M
> and 200.957 1024M
> 
> Just have to update the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see - I thought you meant just in 32m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's about all I have in the tank. I can run at higher cpu speeds , but the times aren't any better.
> Also having a weird issue with 3dmark vantage and catzilla benches, any change in the multiplier and the score goes down.
> From 22000 to 6000 cpu score in vantage @ 4 ghz 20 multi vs 4.1 20.5 multi. It will allow me to run higher FSB's though.
> Catzilla just freezes with any overclock at all, any thoughts on whats goin on?
> 
> Like Kyad said, we need all the 8 core amd's we can get in the competition, gotta out do the blue team 8 core bunch.
> Glad to see you join in the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: nice score , but i don't think you can submit it... you need a mem tab on cpuz. You have 2 cpu tabs open
Click to expand...

what are you talking about???
that is the CPU and the mem tab


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> what are you talking about???
> that is the CPU and the mem tab


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> what are you talking about???
> that is the CPU and the mem tab


The first picture you had up before the edit on the 6.49 second run had two cpu tabs open, rather than the required cpu and mem tabs. I wanted to let you know as soon as I saw it so you could maybe resubmit it before you lost the information. But I see that you edited it at 9:39 with the proper tabs open . you are golden now


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> what are you talking about???
> that is the CPU and the mem tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> what are you talking about???
> that is the CPU and the mem tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first picture you had up before the edit on the 6.49 second run had two cpu tabs open, rather than the required cpu and mem tabs. I wanted to let you know as soon as I saw it so you could maybe resubmit it before you lost the information. But I see that you edited it at 9:39 with the proper tabs open . you are golden now
Click to expand...

I did?
geez, I thought i was having a senior moment there for a minute








Thanks for the heads up


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Been trying to get 5ghz stable but i cant manage to do it yet. So instead ill have to settle for 5100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only done 30 runs IBT going to do occt or prime next if it will let me.
> IBT results bit weird, Like bloodstains last night they showing -1 result. Ran it 3 times still with the same result. so i guess itll do. Vcore bit toasty at a top vcore of 1.56. Temps are fantastic though. Vcore 1 on on the radar are the vrms i think. Forgot to add my fan to it and first run it went up to 80's. with my fan it never reached 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITs alright for benchmarking i guess


Yep, vcore-1 is vrms. How have you got your fan mounted?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well My overclock seems to max out at 4.8GHz at 1.5v This sucks I know its not a eight core like all of yours but I thought that would alow me to push higher.....Lame. Maybe Ill abuse this one till it fails then buy a 8350.


Well that's about the same as my 8350, if not better. No guarantees of what you'll get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh huh, I have access to Win PE, and I gots me a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is CPU-Z portable and to change the background.


I'm keen to see how you get on with the 30nm ram. So far I've got mine to 2133Mhz 9-10-10-24 1t. I haven't tried higher clocks yet though as I haven't run the NB over 2200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tking*
> 
> a little off subject. so what effects cinebench R11.5 scores? the highest i can get with my fx-8350 is 8.11 at 4.7ghz does mem speed or timing play a bigger role just curious?


You'll get nothing extra from Cinebench, except with raw clock speed and closing background apps.


----------



## m0bius

nomnomnom 1024M


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Yep, vcore-1 is vrms. How have you got your fan mounted?.


Its mounted on the motherboard and bent over the vrms

its one of these


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> 
> nomnomnom 1024M


nice lol

I may have to try 1.6 and over myself lol


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice lol
> I may have to try 1.6 and over myself lol


Hopefully everyone will just give up after that, I don't really want to subject the chip to that again without LN2.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*


Regarding this fan for the back of the motherboard on the cpu. How much does this affect temps? Is it a custom fan you put in? Where do I get it? lol


----------



## csimon

Any fan will do, as long as it fits your situation (case or whatever).


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Regarding this fan for the back of the motherboard on the cpu. How much does this affect temps? Is it a custom fan you put in? Where do I get it? lol


Its a mod, you have to cut the panel, its may improve your temps around 6c or more, helping to OC more easy with awesome temps.

Test it yourself, just put a fan over there and hold it and watch the magic =P


----------



## hotrod717

Doubt if its very stable. Thought i'd give fsb oc a chance.


Have to do some stressing and probably need to bump volts, but looks promising. 1.48v .... nope.
1.5v .....


----------



## cssorkinman

The drinks are on me!







Finally broke 9 pts on CB this morning


----------



## hatrix216

Jesus christ on the voltage. Surprised that CPU hasn't blown up. Nice score however.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Jesus christ on the voltage. Surprised that CPU hasn't blown up. Nice score however.


Yeah, at load its about 1.63 volts, kind of misleading.
For the guys that have LLC, I wouldn't try that voltage with LLC enabled. If you do , have the BBQ sauce ready


----------



## bios_R_us

One quick question, a matter of choice of words: when you say you've got 4xxxMHz stable at 1.x volts, do you mean the volts set in BIOS or the volts highest under load. I'm trying to get an idea out of what everybody is reporting out of their chips, but am not sure if people regularly state their load volts or their settings.

I currently have the chip at 4.5 and 1.4v + Ultra High LLC which leads to 1.440v under load (most of the times) with peaks up to 1.456v - should I say that I've got 4.5 at what volts? I had it at 4.5 - 1.425v and Regular LLC but that would spike up to 1.472v at times and it was worse for the load temps so I could drop 0.025v by adding more LLC - http://valid.canardpc.com/2642908

Good luck with the Multi Threaded Mayhem.

Edit:
temps get as high as 65c on the cores with Prime, 61-62c with IBT, 59-60c-ish while encoding with HandBrake and about 45c when gaming. I'm assuming that's fine since the 62c limit is for extended work and not stress tests, right? Air cooled..


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Its a mod, you have to cut the panel, its may improve your temps around 6c or more, helping to OC more easy with awesome temps.
> Test it yourself, just put a fan over there and hold it and watch the magic =P


Where can I get a fan like that? Id gladly chop my case to improve my OCing. Im using an H80 on the cpu and get it to 4.8Ghz with 1.46V but am limited by temps on going higher. I rest around 65C at those settings after 20 runs of IBT


----------



## IOSEFINI

I used the AMD heatsink stock fan. (...and a dust filter)


----------



## famous1994

Question guys, do these pictures look correct? Figured this is the best thread to ask.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Question guys, do these pictures look correct? Figured this is the best thread to ask.


Yeah thats right. Some software see's it as 8 cores, some see's it as 4+ HT because the cores are paired up into 'piledriver' modules.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Question guys, do these pictures look correct? Figured this is the best thread to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats right. Some software see's it as 8 cores, some see's it as 4+ HT because the cores are paired up into 'piledriver' modules.
Click to expand...

Ya, I think they did it that way to trick windows into using the 1st core of each module first, as to optimize performance. Remember, you only get 80% of each core if both are used or some number like that, you really want a 4-core workload on cores 0, 2, 4, and 6 if you can help it.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah thats right. Some software see's it as 8 cores, some see's it as 4+ HT because the cores are paired up into 'piledriver' modules.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, I think they did it that way to trick windows into using the 1st core of each module first, as to optimize performance. Remember, you only get 80% of each core if both are used or some number like that, you really want a 4-core workload on cores 0, 2, 4, and 6 if you can help it.


Thanks guys, that's something that's been really bugging me.


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Where can I get a fan like that? Id gladly chop my case to improve my OCing. Im using an H80 on the cpu and get it to 4.8Ghz with 1.46V but am limited by temps on going higher. I rest around 65C at those settings after 20 runs of IBT


Well that kind of fan are called "Slim Fan", PM him better, cuz is not a normal slim fan, i like the protection.

@twitch_alucard

Look at this in google "Cooler Master Fan Grill"


----------



## ChrisB17

Im excited. Soon I will be joining the club. Just ordered all my new stuff in my sig rig









Coming from a Z77 rig keep in mind.









*edit*

Will my H60 push and pull be enough for a 4.5 ghz overclock?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Im excited. Soon I will be joining the club. Just ordered all my new stuff in my sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a Z77 rig keep in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Will my H60 push and pull be enough for a 4.5 ghz overclock?


HI Chris,
Welcome, I hope you get a golden chip








4.5Ghz is going to be about the limit for a H60. if you really want to push it , the starting point is an H-i100 or better yet a kit like a XSPC or the like
....or a completely OCD deal like me








At any rate, this motly crew has collected a lot of data and experience with the Vishera's so feel free to ask away when you run into an issue.









http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c321s1310


----------



## ChrisB17

I can also get a nice air cooler if you think that would be better.


----------



## Red1776

Yup, I have and benched a H-100, Noctua D-14, Thermalright Silver Arrow, and found that the Silver Arrow is the best cooler of them. The H-100 gets within a 1C if you crank the fans in push/pull to the point of extreme noise.
I ended up going with the Silver Arrow before I went custom Water. here is a look at it, it's a monstrosity...but a good looking one.







If you go big air, I would go with the Silver Arrow. IMO and my 2 cents












This is the undisputed top air cooler today The Silver Arrow SB-E


The list on it is $89, which is really a great price.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Leaving a bit on the table until a few others show their hand
> 
> But for now....the leader


this will be not problem for my 2nd chip
5750 MHz now validation with 1.56V







...But still Im finding more time for more tests (I changend benchatble, now I have here LN2 with 1st FX-8350s and A10-5800K system for review)


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey guys back yet again but this time i hit the glorious barrier







5Ghz





I have entered my 1st submissions for the Multithreaded Mahyem comp but i feel i could get more from my little chip with your help









Currently >

25x200 = 5Ghz
CPU LLC = Ultra High
NB LLC = High
CPU Current capability = 110%
CPU Voltage @ 1.50v ( no drop of voltage at load at all )
NB Voltage = 1.1875v Auto
NB Freq =2200Mhz
HT Freq = 2200Mhz
Mem = 1600Mhz

Temps maxing out at 55c

What can i do to improve things , im hoping i can get more , maybe upto 5.3Ghz for the competition. Any ideas would be much appreciated. Oh and what is the max voltage i can run for short tests ( Non 24/7 benching ) ??

Thanks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Leaving a bit on the table until a few others show their hand
> 
> But for now....the leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be not problem for my 2nd chip
> 5750 MHz now validation with 1.56V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But still Im finding more time for more tests (I changend benchatble, now I have here LN2 with 1st FX-8350s and A10-5800K system for review)
Click to expand...

oh i didn't expect it to last very long at all just waiting for the supercooling to make an appearance and I knew I was going down in ignominious defeat....can I borrow a cup of LN2?


----------



## m0bius

I'm just shooting for top non-sub 0 cooling.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yup, I have and benched a H-100, Noctua D-14, Thermalright Silver Arrow, and found that the Silver Arrow is the best cooler of them. The H-100 gets within a 1C if you crank the fans in push/pull to the point of extreme noise.
> I ended up going with the Silver Arrow before I went custom Water. here is a look at it, it's a monstrosity...but a good looking one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go big air, I would go with the Silver Arrow. IMO and my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the undisputed top air cooler today The Silver Arrow SB-E
> 
> The list on it is $89, which is really a great price.


This is disgustingly awesome to look at.


----------



## mongoled

hi

why are so many peeps running IBT without loading all available RAM and then saying / thinking they are stable ??

Without loading all the ram they are far from being stable !


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> hi
> why are so many peeps running IBT without loading all available RAM and then saying / thinking they are stable ??
> Without loading all the ram they are far from being stable !


Well an initial 30 [email protected] is a quick fire way to see temps etc.

IBT isnt very good as a stability tester thats why we use occt and prime in the long run if it passes the 30 run IBT.

Thats how i do things anyhow


----------



## ComputerRestore

So I ended up with a TX850 (was on sale for same price as TX750)

So far, everything is running much smoother. I get a lot further on stability tests than I was at 4.8Ghz (especially Prime, since it runs so long)
I'm still having trouble getting full stability though (even IBT) which may be a limitation of this board.

Any advice on if something needs to be tweaked at this 4.8Ghz wall. My temps are great (Sub 60C Socket and Core) VRMs are nice and cool.
I might try playing with Power Frequencies next to see if I can get over this hump.


----------



## cssorkinman

Very nice Mr Mechraven, and good to see so many of the Vishera club in the MM II contest.








I think that's a pretty good method Gertruude .
I'm betting that even without using all ram in IBT I would be 100% stable for 99.9% of what I do with my rig (other stress tests being the .1%







)


----------



## Shea2152

Hey guys!

How would a GIGABYTE 990DFXA UD3 board overclock a FX8350? On a 212 and 750w Gamer edition Antec PSU.I've been reading that anFX8350 needs to be overclocked to compete with the i5's,and want to push my chip as far as possible for this reason.


----------



## nkata

Validation at 5GHz not prime stable but will do 4 workers, cooling Phanteks air.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2598468

http://valid.canardpc.com/2598468

x264 FHD at 5GHz
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/5004x.jpg/

Cinebench at 5GHz
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/cinebenchye.jpg/

100Gflops x 10 on IBT at 302MHz x 16 (not stress testing, just flops)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/ibt302x16andcpuz.jpg/

Usual 24/7 OC is approx. 4.7GHz prime stable on eight workers


----------



## Alatar

Just got my chip











Unfortunately my CVF is still being shipped... :|


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just got my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my CVF is still being shipped... :|


Welcome to the club








By the picture though, motherboards do not seem to be in short supply there


----------



## Vlackrs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nkata*
> 
> Validation at 5GHz not prime stable but will do 4 workers, cooling Phanteks air.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598468
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598468
> x264 FHD at 5GHz
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/5004x.jpg/
> Cinebench at 5GHz
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/cinebenchye.jpg/
> 100Gflops x 10 on IBT at 302MHz x 16 (not stress testing, just flops)
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/ibt302x16andcpuz.jpg/
> Usual 24/7 OC is approx. 4.7GHz prime stable on eight workers






Wow how can you get 100Gflops on fx-8350? i have a fx-8320 @4.5 and i hardly get 43Gflops, is it cuz the stress ? i ran it standard


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Wow how can you get 100Gflops on fx-8350? i have a fx-8320 @4.5 and i hardly get 43Gflops, is it cuz the stress ? i ran it standard


There is a version of the IBT that is made for AMD processors, he is running it , you are running a different one.


----------



## nkata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a version of the IBT that is made for AMD processors, he is running it , you are running a different one.


Yes different Linpack libraries. It took a lot of testing to get from 90 to a 100 though. Probably 20 runs at different clocks. The following was most successful.
CPU 302MHz x 16, memory 2012MHz, HT and NB 2412MHz.

Will go for the 30mins at 5GHz next but probably at lower Flops.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yup, I have and benched a H-100, Noctua D-14, Thermalright Silver Arrow, and found that the Silver Arrow is the best cooler of them. The H-100 gets within a 1C if you crank the fans in push/pull to the point of extreme noise.
> I ended up going with the Silver Arrow before I went custom Water. here is a look at it, it's a monstrosity...but a good looking one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go big air, I would go with the Silver Arrow. IMO and my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the undisputed top air cooler today The Silver Arrow SB-E
> 
> The list on it is $89, which is really a great price.


If I Used that i'd have to put my tower on it's side to keep the Cooler from tearing off the AMD Socket retainer.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yup, I have and benched a H-100, Noctua D-14, Thermalright Silver Arrow, and found that the Silver Arrow is the best cooler of them. The H-100 gets within a 1C if you crank the fans in push/pull to the point of extreme noise.
> I ended up going with the Silver Arrow before I went custom Water. here is a look at it, it's a monstrosity...but a good looking one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go big air, I would go with the Silver Arrow. IMO and my 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the undisputed top air cooler today The Silver Arrow SB-E
> 
> The list on it is $89, which is really a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> If I Used that i'd have to put my tower on it's side to keep the Cooler from tearing off the AMD Socket retainer.
Click to expand...

No you wouldn't,
No heavier than than the Noctua, Phanteks,or any of the similar twin tower coolers. When is the last time you heard of a MB being damaged from one of these? They don't.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So I ended up with a TX850 (was on sale for same price as TX750)
> So far, everything is running much smoother. I get a lot further on stability tests than I was at 4.8Ghz (especially Prime, since it runs so long)
> I'm still having trouble getting full stability though (even IBT) which may be a limitation of this board.
> Any advice on if something needs to be tweaked at this 4.8Ghz wall. My temps are great (Sub 60C Socket and Core) VRMs are nice and cool.
> I might try playing with Power Frequencies next to see if I can get over this hump.


I have the same board as you and honestly can't get past 4.5 Ghz. I can sometimes pass 10 runs IBT no problem but extremely randomly my comp will just restart while it isn't even doing anything and I'm downstairs getting a drink or something. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No you wouldn't,
> No heavier than than the Noctua, Phanteks,or any of the similar twin tower coolers. When is the last time you heard of a MB being damaged from one of these? They don't.


Coolermaster N620 broke the socket on my GD-70


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No you wouldn't,
> No heavier than than the Noctua, Phanteks,or any of the similar twin tower coolers. When is the last time you heard of a MB being damaged from one of these? They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Coolermaster N620 broke the socket on my GD-70
Click to expand...

Well then you did not mount it correctly...or took it on a bumpy cross country journey LOL














J/K
People use these 1300g coolers (and there are many on the market) for years without incident or damage.
Now if you are carting your rig around from lan party to lan party I would recommend not using them or removing before transport, but aside from that people are using the Noctua NH-D14, Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Silver Arrow, ZALMAN CNPS12X (1000g-1300g) or the like without problems.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No you wouldn't,
> No heavier than than the Noctua, Phanteks,or any of the similar twin tower coolers. When is the last time you heard of a MB being damaged from one of these? They don't.


"That fun time when a friend was driving down the road with his computer in the back. It had a NH-D14, and the computer was vertical. Hit a bump, and CRACK, motherboard split in half."

Quote of SniperTeamTango from TS3. There is something to be said about handing 3 pounds of metal from a PCB, and that wouldn't have happened with an H100. Or if he left it on it's side. But still, huge tower coolers are even harder to travel with then custom loops.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No you wouldn't,
> No heavier than than the Noctua, Phanteks,or any of the similar twin tower coolers. When is the last time you heard of a MB being damaged from one of these? They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> "That fun time when a friend was driving down the road with his computer in the back. It had a NH-D14, and the computer was vertical. Hit a bump, and CRACK, motherboard split in half."
> 
> Quote of SniperTeamTango from TS3. There is something to be said about handing 3 pounds of metal from a PCB, and that wouldn't have happened with an H100. Or if he left it on it's side. But still, huge tower coolers are even harder to travel with then custom loops.
Click to expand...

I agree, thus my post right above.
Quote:


> .....Now if you are carting your rig around from lan party to lan party I would recommend not using them or removing before transport,....


The Op specifically asked about a "big air" alternative though. But if he he is moving thje machine alot, no doubt about going with a CL.


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a version of the IBT that is made for AMD processors, he is running it , you are running a different one.


Any link? plz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Any link? plz


 IBT AVX.zip 4603k .zip file


this one


----------



## m0bius

I just formatted and reinstalled Win7, and this still doesn't work for me.


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4603k .zip file
> 
> this one


Thank you so much, i was on the wrong boat.

EDIT: wow 81Gflops with 4.5, damm it now i need to work again and find my stable OC, btw i have better temps.


----------



## bios_R_us

So, I entered the MultiThreaded Mayhem competition, not with any idea of really competing but just to add more users to the AMD 8cores league as someone said. It did on the other hand raise the level of respect I had for my chip, though I had a "not so good" feeling about it. I managed to bench with it at 4900 with 1.45v and UltraHigh LLC. volts up to 1.508v under stress in vantage and 1.488 in wPrime, temps went a bit high. My first vantage run was unsuccessful because I have a shutdown temp set at >63c and I reached it  so my PC shut down. I just opened the windows and temps never exceeded 53C (the joy of benching during winter time).

It's most likely not fully stable at those settings, but the fact that it could do those benches is enough to consider it at least a decent chip, right?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> So, I entered the MultiThreaded Mayhem competition, not with any idea of really competing but just to add more users to the AMD 8cores league as someone said. It did on the other hand raise the level of respect I had for my chip, though I had a "not so good" feeling about it. I managed to bench with it at 4900 with 1.45v and UltraHigh LLC. volts up to 1.508v under stress in vantage and 1.488 in wPrime, temps went a bit high. My first vantage run was unsuccessful because I have a shutdown temp set at >63c and I reached it  so my PC shut down. I just opened the windows and temps never exceeded 53C (the joy of benching during winter time).
> It's most likely not fully stable at those settings, but the fact that it could do those benches is enough to consider it at least a decent chip, right?


Doesn't it make you feel all warm and fuzzy?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Doesn't it make you feel all warm and fuzzy?


It does!


----------



## FlanK3r

It will be not easy, as I thought...I saw here one guy with 5500 MHZ wprime run and voltage near 1.7V, I cant do this :-(...My limit with AMD Liquid cooler is about 1.55-1.6V and with 1.6V have no chance to get 5500 MHz wprime stable at all cores (cores 7,8 are not so much good). Maybe 5300 MHz, no more


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> It will be not easy, as I thought...I saw here one guy with 5500 MHZ wprime run and voltage near 1.7V, I cant do this :-(...My limit with AMD Liquid cooler is about 1.55-1.6V and with 1.6V have no chance to get 5500 MHz wprime stable at all cores (cores 7,8 are not so much good). Maybe 5300 MHz, no more


yeah, I have hit my limit on what I am willing to do to my chip. Going to wait and see what the cold will bring. besides I was just told i have a little surprise headed my way in a week


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> It will be not easy, as I thought...I saw here one guy with 5500 MHZ wprime run and voltage near 1.7V, I cant do this :-(...My limit with AMD Liquid cooler is about 1.55-1.6V and with 1.6V have no chance to get 5500 MHz wprime stable at all cores (cores 7,8 are not so much good). Maybe 5300 MHz, no more


----------



## MistrEd

Well I have been doing some experimenting with my temps running higher then I liked. I got the H100 and a Zalman 9900max. I ran tests with both setups and I have found at least in my setup the new Zalman seemed to be better. My temps are way better now, about 10c less on the cores at the same oc. I even found a review that I based my other choice to the new Zalman that shows it slightly performs better then the H100 and my numbers are almost spot on with the review. The newer Zalman coolers are about the same as my old one, but the newer one has a larger fan and a better mounting system compared to my old one. My old one was about 3 years old also. So I went ahead and sold the H100 to a buddy of mine. Here are my results and the review. Gonna try and boost the oc a little higher later with the better temps now.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h100_review,7.html

Temps with old Zalman 9900



Temps with New Zalman 9900Max


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nkata*
> 
> Yes different Linpack libraries. It took a lot of testing to get from 90 to a 100 though. Probably 20 runs at different clocks. The following was most successful.
> CPU 302MHz x 16, memory 2012MHz, HT and NB 2412MHz.
> Will go for the 30mins at 5GHz next but probably at lower Flops.


I don't think I've seen anyone here with a bus speed that high m8. Have you been able to get it properly stable at 300x16?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> It will be not easy, as I thought...I saw here one guy with 5500 MHZ wprime run and voltage near 1.7V, I cant do this :-(...My limit with AMD Liquid cooler is about 1.55-1.6V and with 1.6V have no chance to get 5500 MHz wprime stable at all cores (cores 7,8 are not so much good). Maybe 5300 MHz, no more


I think that guy is me







.
Without LLC I have to set it that high in order to maintain a load voltage of 1.63. I would NOT set it that high with any sort of LLC enabled at all.
I've set it as high as 1.72 getting a 5.6 ghz run wprime stable , I'll keep you guessing about how that worked out for me







. I have fans blowing directly onto the vrms , north bridge and the back side of the socket. All temps are very well controlled and I really am not too concerned about going even higher.
None of the components are any worse for the wear as far as I can tell.

I was messing around trying to get the 6 ghz validation but it crashed just as I submitted









Chips can be so frustrating , I have had a chip do a 1 ghz overclock on stock voltage, only to have it hit a wall shortly there after that no amount of voltage could get it past







.
Just have to get lucky in the silicone lotto


----------



## guitar5

This may sound like a newbie question (I am new here after all...) and this seems like the right place to put it.

Right now I have the FX-8320, very happy with it, havent overclocked yet but I will soon. Currently I have the stock fan that came with the processor but this thing is LOUD. It almost sounds like a CD drive clicking away and moving around. It has a very loud hum that is very distracting.

I checked and it seems like it's mounted correctly and doesn't shift or wiggle.

Are these normally this noisy, or did I get a bad unit?

Also are there any suggestions for a quiet unit that would allow for modest overclocking for under $50?


----------



## cssorkinman

You may be able to change the fan settings in the BIOS , slowing them down and making them quieter.


----------



## MistrEd

Well I am really liking this Zalman 9900max. This is with a run going into 2 hours of P95 with a custom memory setup. Before when my core temps would get up to about 57c, I would start dropping cores, now I am around 10c cooler and have yet to drop a core @4.5ghz. I am going to start upping the overclock later to see how it goes.


----------



## guitar5

I did try that, and although it does quiet the dull roar, it's still what I would consider unacceptable. Also I'm getting around 42C idle and it goes as high as 56C when under heavy load. Is that normal for the stock cooler? If so I'm going to be replacing it ASAP


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitar5*
> 
> I did try that, and although it does quiet the dull roar, it's still what I would consider unacceptable. Also I'm getting around 42C idle and it goes as high as 56C when under heavy load. Is that normal for the stock cooler? If so I'm going to be replacing it ASAP


them stock fans are like a jet engine you have a better chance of just buying a new cooler... yes that is normal for the stock cooler and the thermal paste also isn't top notch.. in the end it cools the chip below what is acceptable by AMD by 10c in addition I say spend 30 on a Zulman or if you have the money and you don't want the noise spend it on a closed loop water cooler

These stock fans are the same ones from the phenom II days and for what they are, they are good and IMO better than intels stock cooler


----------



## Vaub

Hi, everyone!

After a RMA of a bad FX-8350, here's my OC with my new chip wich I think is stable enough (might need a little bit of tweak):
(a 4 hour run of Prime followed by IBT). Will let it run for the night with Prime.
Not the golden chip I was hopping for, but it's fair enough









Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 1101

Clock: 4.8Ghz
VCore: 1.48V
Bus: 240
Multi: 20
NB: 2400
HT: 2640
LLC: Ultra high
Phase: Extreme
RAM: 1920Mhz 10-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5V

All cool and quiet with an H80i


----------



## MistrEd

Gotta say this 9900max is sure doing the job, going on 7 hours of P95 and the cores have not gone higher then 47c. Plus it looks awesome.


----------



## cssorkinman

Has anyone else noticed how many new members are running the 83XX's here. I can't remember a thread in which there were so many people with less than 50 posts in it.
The Vishera has been a great recruiting tool for OCN apparently








Ed, Vaub, nice looking rigs you have








Vaub, how do you like those Dominator platinums?


----------



## MistrEd

The reason I am liking this OCN forum thread is there is no fanboy garbage going on, it was tried, and got under control quick, most forums don't do that. I don't like stuff like that and never participate in that kind of stuff. Lots of knowledge in this thread, I have also recommended this place to a couple people.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed how many new members are running the 83XX's here. I can't remember a thread in which there were so many people with less than 50 posts in it.
> The Vishera has been a great recruiting tool for OCN apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, Vaub, nice looking rigs you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaub, how do you like those Dominator platinums?


I think its because Bulldozer was fun to OC but didn't have the power it should have had.. now we have power plus OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> The reason I am liking this OCN forum thread is there is no fanboy garbage going on, it was tried, and got under control quick, most forums don't do that. I don't like stuff like that and never participate in that kind of stuff. Lots of knowledge in this thread, I have also recommended this place to a couple people.


I agree and its refreshing to be a part of information sharing instead for slandering

as a side note.. It plays Crysis... bahahah


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think its because Bulldozer was fun to OC but didn't have the power it should have had.. now we have power plus OC
> I agree and its refreshing to be a part of information sharing instead for slandering
> as a side note.. It plays Crysis... bahahah


While playing Crysis 2.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Hey all.

Won't be going for any records here or anything, but I did just want to say thanks to all that have contributed to this thread, lost of great info here


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think its because Bulldozer was fun to OC but didn't have the power it should have had.. now we have power plus OC
> I agree and its refreshing to be a part of information sharing instead for slandering
> as a side note.. It plays Crysis... bahahah
> 
> 
> 
> While playing Crysis 2.
Click to expand...

With half a dozen minecraft instances running in the background. People seriously underestimate these chips.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capta1nKirk*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> Won't be going for any records here or anything, but I did just want to say thanks to all that have contributed to this thread, lost of great info here


Our pleasure, we had a blast getting all the info to post.


----------



## Red1776

Speaking of which (information gathering)

KyadCK:
Quote:


> With half a dozen minecraft instances running in the background. *People seriously underestimate these chips*.


Yes they Do



I have been challenged in another forum with an OC'd i7 3960X and 4 x GTX 680's and his top score is 160.1 FPS...( I have another 150MHz + left )








That answers the "FX8350/20 multi GPU 'bottleneck' question bandied about in here.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Gotta say this 9900max is sure doing the job, going on 7 hours of P95 and the cores have not gone higher then 47c. Plus it looks awesome.


Hi there, I can't really tell from the picture, how big is the cooler? Think it would fit in my Antec three hundred case? What case do you have? I'm looking for a good air cooler and from what you say this may do the trick.

My FZ-120 clearly needs replacing...


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi there, I can't really tell from the picture, how big is the cooler? Think it would fit in my Antec three hundred case? What case do you have? I'm looking for a good air cooler and from what you say this may do the trick.
> My FZ-120 clearly needs replacing...


I have a Antec 1200. The cooler is not really that big. You could go to the Zalman website to get the exact dimensions. As far as it fitting in a 300 case, I am not sure on that. You would also need the specs of the cases to try and compare them.


----------



## Tempey

Ordered an FX-8350!! Goodbye Bulldozer, you heated up my room well


----------



## nkata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I don't think I've seen anyone here with a bus speed that high m8. Have you been able to get it properly stable at 300x16?


Yes, wolvers, it is very dependant on the motherboard, but as long as you keep all the components in spec. higher bus rates can be used without stability issues. The processor temps will be the same at 300 x 16 as they would be at 200 x 24.

I can keep the ram stable at 2012MHz (302 x6.667) with higher volts >1.6. The vishera memory bus is quite solid.

I have not primed this set up but it was IBT stable for multiple IBT runs of 10x at very high. Temperatures were high but without throttling.

regards, andy.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ed, Vaub, nice looking rigs you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaub, how do you like those Dominator platinums?


Thank, as for the platinum, they're nice but I don't really get their OCing, I can run 2200 at 11 11 11 30, but not 1866 10 10 10 28, voltage dont matter and sometimes it wont run at 2T. At least if you like to tweak, these are really good








But I mainly bought them for looks and for me it's totally worth it!


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> While playing Crysis 2.


....and Crysis3 "mp alpha" runs perfectly too


----------



## Red1776

A follow up to an earlier post about Vishera and multi GPU use. The question has been raised by many members and those dropping in considering the FX-83XX for a multi GPU setup. (and they usually get bad info by someone using an Intel CPU) So I wanted to set the record straight on this.
You will notice about 28% CPU use and all four of the GPU's are being fully utilized.
This is at a standard 1080P resolution not an 'Ultra high res' The Vishera with multi GPU's is as fast or faster (in this case faster than a heavily OC'd i7 3960X with 4 x GTX 680 quad SLI)
The same usage characteristics hold true for games in general dispelling the myth of Vishera being a bottleneck in multi-GPU setups.
I have now graphed 26 modern titles with the same result and I will make them available upon request.
If I can be of help or answer questions about FX and multi-GPU setups, let me know.















Thanks to KyadCK for reminding me of this.

KyadCK:
Quote:


> With half a dozen minecraft instances running in the background. *People seriously underestimate these chips.*


----------



## Alatar

Please do submit some 3dmark scores to hwbot then, OCN needs them









We had a really nice sub by 8pack just before new year: http://hwbot.org/submission/2339261_8_pack_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_hd_7970_31504_marks

only used cooling that can do 24/7 as well. No Dice or LN2.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Please do submit some 3dmark scores to hwbot then, OCN needs them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a really nice sub by 8pack just before new year: http://hwbot.org/submission/2339261_8_pack_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_hd_7970_31504_marks
> 
> only used cooling that can do 24/7 as well. No Dice or LN2.


Hey Alatar,
Are you referring to me ? or just to the club in general?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Alatar,
> Are you referring to me ? or just to the club in general?


You mainly, and no that wasn't a completely serious post









I actually have no idea how your chip would do with 4 GPUs in 3dm11 but if it can do well I would suggest you submit to hwbot since you can actually get quite a few global points for that...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Alatar,
> Are you referring to me ? or just to the club in general?
> 
> 
> 
> You mainly, and no that wasn't a completely serious post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have no idea how your chip would do with 4 GPUs in 3dm11 but if it can do well I would suggest you submit to hwbot since you can actually get quite a few global points for that...
Click to expand...

Why not serious?















I just started with 3DMark11 and came up with this initially.
I have another 100MHz on the CPU, and 175Mhz on the GPU's.
If I can get to X12500 I can get into the top 20 H.O.F










wish me luck! hehehe


----------



## guitar5

My rig,

CPU- FX-8320 stock cooler
Motherboard- ASRock 990FX extreme 3
Memory- 8GB (2x4gb) Gskill ARES series 1866
Graphics- GTX560 Ti
PSU- Thermaltake TR-2 600 watt

With the stock cooler I can get to around 4320mhz on the CPU stable, but the temp jumps up to aruond 67C when running a stresstest. Yikes!!
I went back to stock speeds until I get a better cooling solution.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> ....and Crysis3 "mp alpha" runs perfectly too


and a VM with an FTP and processing server


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So I ended up with a TX850 (was on sale for same price as TX750)
> So far, everything is running much smoother. I get a lot further on stability tests than I was at 4.8Ghz (especially Prime, since it runs so long)
> I'm still having trouble getting full stability though (even IBT) which may be a limitation of this board.
> Any advice on if something needs to be tweaked at this 4.8Ghz wall. My temps are great (Sub 60C Socket and Core) *VRMs are nice and cool*.
> I might try playing with Power Frequencies next to see if I can get over this hump.


I stand corrected. Currently I can't get over the 4.8Ghz hump with a stable overclock.
With my cooling setup the VRM _heatsink_ is only warm, when stressing. But since I don't have an actual temp sensor for the VRM's themselves I don't know the exact temperature

I figured I'd change the CPU Power Duty Control from T-Probe (limits the duty cycle based on thermals) to Extreme (Control Based on CPU demand)
Running 4.8ghz @ 1.45v my Computer shut down within 10 seconds IBT High. (Temp limit on VRM's?)

So this board is pretty much stuck at 4.7Ghz stable, unless I can get enough cooling on the VRM's (or it's possible this CPU reaches the Amperage limit at 4.8Ghz)

On a happy note - 4.7Ghz is do-able at 1.38v with Extreme Duty Cycle. (no thermal cycling keeps it stable)


----------



## PaddieMayne

*THE OUTSIDE COOLING

THE JOB SO FAR*











*NOW TO GET ON WITH THE COMPUTER SIDE OF THE SET UP, I WILL POST SOON.....*


----------



## The Storm

Just ordered my FX8350 today!!! Im ready to get this thing and try it out, now hopefully I can sell my 960t that unlocks, too bad I don't have enough rep to sell it here







oh well looks like ebay.


----------



## UncleBlitz

nice job PaddieMayne,looking clean and pro....cant wait to see the pc/room side....i m tempted by this kind of solution since ages but it s too hot outside in summer here (even too hot in the garage )

good benching winter!


----------



## cssorkinman

That's pure awesome Paddie


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Paddie i just.....well......i.......er......how.........the.... AWESOME









Simple question for you all.......If i disable some cores does this allow me to increase clock speed more easily, say for example 4 cores at 5Ghz+ easier than 8 cores @5Ghz+ ??

I shall tell you for why. Im interested to see how high a clock i can get within the cooling limitations i have, pure experimental interest ( this is OCN after all )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Paddie i just.....well......i.......er......how.........the.... AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question for you all.......If i disable some cores does this allow me to increase clock speed more easily, say for example 4 cores at 5Ghz+ easier than 8 cores @5Ghz+ ??
> I shall tell you for why. Im interested to see how high a clock i can get within the cooling limitations i have, pure experimental interest ( this is OCN after all )


not to mention gaming.. or other applications that us lets say 2-4 cores. I was interested in this I just haven't had the time to really look at what was possible. but mainly is it possible to drop cores boost Speed to improve single threaded applications


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> *THE OUTSIDE COOLING
> THE JOB SO FAR*
> *NOW TO GET ON WITH THE COMPUTER SIDE OF THE SET UP, I WILL POST SOON.....*


Add some lights, and a current and get a bug zapper, haha.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Paddie i just.....well......i.......er......how.........the.... AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Simple question for you all.......If i disable some cores does this allow me to increase clock speed more easily, say for example 4 cores at 5Ghz+ easier than 8 cores @5Ghz+ ??
> I shall tell you for why. Im interested to see how high a clock i can get within the cooling limitations i have, pure experimental interest* ( this is OCN after all )


Yes, it would be much easier. CPU and Socket temps will drop. There also wont be such a strain on power delivery, because you are reducing your amperage needs.
The required voltage will probably be about the same though.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Hey thanks ComputerRestore for the comments.. Will start on the push pull fans you mentioned first since that would be the fastest route to see how that does. Also sorry for posting this again. This is where I meant to post originally since this is the Vishera Owners Club and is the one that I had been reading the most to get info on these CPUs. The other includes bulldozer but is also less active then this thread. Soooo..

Just thought I would post my 24hr overclock in here now. Been running and gaming for a few weeks at 5113 no problems.









Here my settings in case it may help someone
FSB 319.5 x 16 multi
CPU 5113mhz
CPU Volt 1.50
CPU/NB 2544mhz
CPU/NB Volt 1.23
NB Volt 1.10
SB Volt 1.11
VDDA Volt 2.49
HT Link 2544mhz
HT Volt 1.19 (I lowered it from the stock 1.22, probably can lower more)
Dram 2544mhz
Dram volt 1.65
Dram timings 10-12-12-31-1T

Memory is trident 2 sticks of 8gb 2400 (16gb total). Seems to love the Crosshair V Z boards. I got the memory stable at 2600mhz with same timings but the volt for the CPU/NB wasn't worth it. So definitely not memory holding me back.

Also for those that may be wondering why I am running such a high FSB there are two reasons. First, is that there does seem to be less stress and easier ability for the CPU to run at higher speeds with a lower multiplier. Second, which I think is the most important, is that after I get my system running stable I turn on CnQ, EPU, C1E and stuff. When this is done my multiplier drops as you all know when the system is in idle. Well if any of you all have read at xtremesystems, Stilt has shown that piledrivers can be undervolted very low. So while you all are running 1400mhz with a 200mhz bus and 7 multi at .88 volts, my guy is running at 2236.5mhz at the same .88 volts at idle. This in turn is making my system much faster and responsive at idle, especially with any background stuff that may be running or what not. Basically it allows my system to finish background tasks much faster at the same low voltage but higher clock. Now not everyone can get a FSB like the ASUS boards but you should strive to get what you can. I got this 319 FSB stable with out any voltage increase on the NB so other CVZ's should be able to do similar. And if you look in the pics my temps on the NB and SB are all nice and cool, easily staying way under 40c.

Here some pics of some benchs...






Temps from cpu core not socket are 57c and the GPU tops out usually about 36c - 38c. Actually the CPU would be much lower but I have a 7970 in the same loop running 1250/1900 as you can see from the pics so that sucker is obviously dumping a lot of heat in my loop. But my Black Ice GTX 480 w its 4 scythe Kaze 3000's running at about 1500-1600rpms is taming them both very well and very quietly.









Actually this is what lead me to post. I posted some cinebench and AIDA in the Crosshair owners thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/4760

and I can run this 8350 at almost 5300mhz with a little more voltage but the temps go to high for my comfort when stressing because the GPU is dumping heat in the loop. Would you all suggest it being a better option to split them up. Space in my case is not a problem. Probably one of the best cases I think I have ever had. Very future proof and ready for any kind of user. The GTX 480 is mounted right now at the top as a pull without having to do any customizing of the case and still has space. Or maybe adding four more kaze as a push pull? Would that do anything to the Temps, or would a split up be best?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well looks like i have some tinkering to do









Thanks Computer restore


----------



## wolvers

My best Cinebench so far, 306x16







It's stable too.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2645450



CnQ/C1E not working though for some reason.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> My best Cinebench so far, 306x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stable too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2645450
> 
> CnQ/C1E not working though for some reason.


Good job Wolvers.. Do you have your NB, HT, and Dram linked. I have noticed that stabilizes the overclocks and allowed me to go further on lower voltage also. It seems the stress added by going higher with clocks when overclocking puts more work on the internals to get the different buses linked or synchronized when they aren't. By linking as much as possible it seems to relieve that somewhat. At least for me it did. I have very low voltage on everything on the board, even though much of it is running very high but in sync.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Here are some wPrime 32m and 1024m benches completed at 5262mhz that were asked for from another thread. Just something to compare to. All same settings as my post before except using a 16.5 multi.



Working on stabilizing this 5262mhz now. I know I can get it at lower voltage if I can balance the 7970 in there.

Here are some of the other benches I did already at this clock.


----------



## Vaub

Well, not impressive as some other in the thread, but here's a little run of 3dmark 11 P with my 7950, so close to 10k








(see my last post for OC detail)

Pretty happy with the FX chip, it evens warm my basement











EDIT: Anyone know why I can't get more than 260Mhz on the bus speed? It seems that my RAM won't just cooperate whatever timings/clock I give it (switch between C5 - 10 code on the motherboard)


----------



## cssorkinman

What is your nb speed vaub?
Nice scores Ga1v, what ram are you running?


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is your nb speed vaub?
> Nice scores Ga1v, what ram are you running?


Running near 2400ish mhz


----------



## cssorkinman

well that certainly shouldn't be an issue. Maybe one of the asus boys could help you out more readily than I can?


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is your nb speed vaub?
> Nice scores Ga1v, what ram are you running?


It is 2 G.skill 2400 Trident 8gb sticks.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> After a RMA of a bad FX-8350, here's my OC with my new chip wich I think is stable enough (might need a little bit of tweak):
> (a 4 hour run of Prime followed by IBT). Will let it run for the night with Prime.
> Not the golden chip I was hopping for, but it's fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 1101
> Clock: 4.8Ghz
> VCore: 1.48V
> Bus: 240
> Multi: 20
> NB: 2400
> HT: 2640
> LLC: Ultra high
> Phase: Extreme
> RAM: 1920Mhz 10-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5V
> All cool and quiet with an H80i


I call BS on your max temps @ 4.8Ghz. I have the H80 as well with push/pull fans and decent ambient temps and I hit 66C @ 4.8Ghz and 1.45v. And that was before adding this little mod that I added today actually.




This blows directly on the back of my Mobo at the CPU and VRMS and has not given me a major improvement but it has dropped temps by about 5C on the core.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Oh one other thing for you all to consider that are trying to nail down a stable setting. Obviously as you all know with all the crashing and stalls we endure through looking for that almighty perfect clock, make sure you all clear cmos after you think you find a stable setting. Then re-input your best stable settings and continue from there looking for better. Do this occasionally since those bios settings can get stuck and or corrupt and something you couldn't get before might be because of something stuck in bios that is not reflecting correctly from a hard crash.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Well, not impressive as some other in the thread, but here's a little run of 3dmark 11 P with my 7950, so close to 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see my last post for OC detail)
> Pretty happy with the FX chip, it evens warm my basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know why I can't get more than 260Mhz on the bus speed? It seems that my RAM won't just cooperate whatever timings/clock I give it (switch between C5 - 10 code on the motherboard)


Vaub you have the crosshair v z like me so you should be able to go higher without even adding voltage to the NB on your bus. Only thing different from our systems is that I am able to sync my dram with my NB and HT at high clocks since I have 2400mhz ram... Ex. 2400NB 2400HT 2400MEM.. You would have to do 1600NB 1600HT 1600MEM and then raise the heck out of your FSB and then just lower the multi on the NB,HT, MEM to be all in sync at 1600. But that would likely effect performance since you NB and HT would be low. This is where piledriver can take advantage of the faster memory out there like mine. If you know you can overclock your 1600 mem higher to stable levels than you would just use those higher levels to sync the NB and HT to your MEM. I know a lot of 1600mhz ram can do close to 2000. That would be much better as long as you timings don't suffer to much to get there.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> I call BS on your max temps @ 4.8Ghz. I have the H80 as well with push/pull fans and decent ambient temps and I hit 66C @ 4.8Ghz and 1.45v. And that was before adding this little mod that I added today actually.
> 
> This blows directly on the back of my Mobo at the CPU and VRMS and has not given me a major improvement but it has dropped temps by about 5C on the core.


Well, it's the temp I get, can give you more screenshot if you like, but that H80i + MX-4 is doing a great job









Could be anything really, maybe my sensor are a little off (wich would be doubtful as the cpu and the mobo seems to give somewhat the same info), the airflow of my Eleven Hundred (I have a fan blowing in the rear + all area populated)

Also, the H80i is a good improvment over the H80 (but not by that much), I have ambient of 19C here (it's winter) and I see you have CM R4s on your H80i, not really "pressure-optimized" fan. You could get better temps with something like SP120s / AP-15s (have tested the two and they give same results)

You could also try a reseat of your H80, could help drop the temp by 1-2C.
Anyway, these are the result I get: 55C max (ITE temps are the one I watch -> HWMonitor CPU temp)

On other note, seems to be stable (didn't try a long run of Prime95 tough) at 1.475V now, woot!
Quote:


> This is where piledriver can take advantage of the faster memory out there like mine. If you know you can overclock your 1600 mem higher to stable levels than you would just use those higher levels to sync the NB and HT to your MEM. I know a lot of 1600mhz ram can do close to 2000. That would be much better as long as you timings don't suffer to much to get there.


Oh, memory OCing is not a problem as of right now I'm at 1920Mhz 10-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5V (will try cas9 later) and I did 2200ish with 11 / 30 at 260 mhz. I just need to tweak it I guess as it just won't work past 260-270 on the bus.


----------



## hatrix216

I'm so disappointed. I can't seem to get ANYTHING stable past 4.4. I can run a 4.4 overclock with voltage set to auto, not having to change a thing and it's completely stable.

I was recommended by ComputerRestore to try a 4.6 overclock at 1.35 volts because we have the same board and my system wouldn't even get past post. I get the overclock failed error. Do I have a bad chip ? I've tried doing 4.5 and 4.6 with voltage all the way up to 1.55 and always get system freezes when trying to run IBT. I really don't understand why.

I can get windows to boot and such even overclocking all the way up to 5.0 but as soon as I hit start on IBT my system freezes. That's with voltage at 1.55. I don't really want to go any higher.


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I'm so disappointed. I can't seem to get ANYTHING stable past 4.4. I can run a 4.4 overclock with voltage set to auto, not having to change a thing and it's completely stable.
> I was recommended by ComputerRestore to try a 4.6 overclock at 1.35 volts because we have the same board and my system wouldn't even get past post. I get the overclock failed error. Do I have a bad chip ? I've tried doing 4.5 and 4.6 with voltage all the way up to 1.55 and always get system freezes when trying to run IBT. I really don't understand why.
> I can get windows to boot and such even overclocking all the way up to 5.0 but as soon as I hit start on IBT my system freezes. That's with voltage at 1.55. I don't really want to go any higher.


Do you have the right IBT for AMD?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> this will be not problem for my 2nd chip
> 5750 MHz now validation with 1.56V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But still Im finding more time for more tests (I changend benchatble, now I have here LN2 with 1st FX-8350s and A10-5800K system for review)


Nice work . I must say I am envious . Who says there is nothing to hot air?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I'm so disappointed. I can't seem to get ANYTHING stable past 4.4. I can run a 4.4 overclock with voltage set to auto, not having to change a thing and it's completely stable.
> I was recommended by ComputerRestore to try a 4.6 overclock at 1.35 volts because we have the same board and my system wouldn't even get past post. I get the overclock failed error. Do I have a bad chip ? I've tried doing 4.5 and 4.6 with voltage all the way up to 1.55 and always get system freezes when trying to run IBT. I really don't understand why.
> I can get windows to boot and such even overclocking all the way up to 5.0 but as soon as I hit start on IBT my system freezes. That's with voltage at 1.55. I don't really want to go any higher.


Have you tried running OCCT? The graphs it produces can really help diagnose what is happening in a weak overclock.
I would run it at a setting near your highest stable overclock and pay attention to the information it gives you as far as core speeds, loads , temps and voltages. I'm suspecting that your power supply may have some nasty ripple and OCCT would confirm or debunk that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well Ill be playing with getting 5.0 stable.. but that is getting put on the back burner seems that now my physics score jumped way up but im GPU limited
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5505441

unless some one else has a recommendation to get past that

Edit: HA I looked at my ram its running 1333 i think i need to rerun at higher

EDIT EDIT: it seems that it downclocked or something.. I have iot at 2022 right now


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I'm so disappointed. I can't seem to get ANYTHING stable past 4.4. I can run a 4.4 overclock with voltage set to auto, not having to change a thing and it's completely stable.
> I was recommended by ComputerRestore to try a 4.6 overclock at 1.35 volts because we have the same board and my system wouldn't even get past post. I get the overclock failed error. Do I have a bad chip ? I've tried doing 4.5 and 4.6 with voltage all the way up to 1.55 and always get system freezes when trying to run IBT. I really don't understand why.
> I can get windows to boot and such even overclocking all the way up to 5.0 but as soon as I hit start on IBT my system freezes. That's with voltage at 1.55. I don't really want to go any higher.


Try Prime95 to identify if you have any "defect" module. I had a chip like that or worse before I did a RMA, the 4th module needed 1.42-5V to be stable at stock (a run of 5 hour in P95 made it crash... at stock).
I RMAed it and my current chip is good enough now, but my 3rd module is the bottleneck for "lower" voltage it would seems.

Someone made a post not long ago about it


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Do you have the right IBT for AMD?


I tried downloading the link that was provided for them in the thread but I see no difference in Gflops or result times. Still get around 44.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you tried running OCCT? The graphs it produces can really help diagnose what is happening in a weak overclock.
> I would run it at a setting near your highest stable overclock and pay attention to the information it gives you as far as core speeds, loads , temps and voltages. I'm suspecting that your power supply may have some nasty ripple and OCCT would confirm or debunk that.


Will try doing.

Here's something that's interesting, with my voltage set to auto in the bios CPU-Z shows my core voltage as 1.428.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2645697


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4603k .zip file
> 
> this one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I tried downloading the link that was provided for them in the thread but I see no difference in Gflops or result times. Still get around 44.
> Will try doing.
> Here's something that's interesting, with my voltage set to auto in the bios CPU-Z shows my core voltage as 1.428.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2645697


Try @gertruude's link, this IBT is for AMD.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Try @gertruude's link, this IBT is for AMD.


i confirm it works


----------



## MistrEd

I have been messing with P95 for a while now. I can run Occt and IBT, LinX individually no problem, now that I have my temps more under control. I can run P95 for quite a while also . Before when my core temps were around 54c I might get a core or 2 drop out with P95 after several hours, usually it was core 4 or 5 or both sometimes. I was into a run of about 10 hours on P95 yesterday, core temps around 47c and core 8 dropped out. Core 8 has never dropped out before, core 4 or 5 never drop out now it appears. I just gave it 1 tick up on the cpu voltage and will see what it does now. I am currently into a 13 hour run with max core temp of 48c. Just found it real strange core 8 dropped out before. Also whenever I run a stress test I just about max out my memory. There are times also I will run 4 threads of P95 and 4 threads of IBT at the same time and nearly max out the ram to mix things up. I feel if I don't nearly max out the ram during a stress test, it is not really being tested fully.


----------



## hatrix216

No I still get half of what everyone else gets with the AMD linpack.. I don't understand it. I made sure all the registry settings for IBT were wiped and any version I have. Then i downloaded the link you gave me and ran it, this is what I get:


----------



## hatrix216

Well I ran OCCT for 13 minutes with my standard overclock of 4.4 and here are the results. Doesn't seem like anything odd is going on there ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Oh one other thing for you all to consider that are trying to nail down a stable setting. Obviously as you all know with all the crashing and stalls we endure through looking for that almighty perfect clock, make sure you all clear cmos after you think you find a stable setting. Then re-input your best stable settings and continue from there looking for better. Do this occasionally since those bios settings can get stuck and or corrupt and something you couldn't get before might be because of something stuck in bios that is not reflecting correctly from a hard crash.


Hi!

Fantastic overall overclock you have on your components!

I have never considered what you have posted above.

Will put this into action the next time I hit a brick wall.

A new FX-8350 has arrived this morning

batch nos: 1244

Time to reset bios and see if this one is any better.

With a quick test I did seems to be very similar to the 1240 I already have.

Not looking good, this will be three CPU's that dont clock well on this Crosshair V .....


----------



## strutterfly

hey everyone, kinda new to this overclocking business, kinda addicting but pretty frustrating at the same time lol. I just built my self a new gaming rig was well over due. I keep seeing everyone getting the great overclocks with there 8350's and im having trouble just getting it over stock settings. my system is as follows.

fx8350 w/h100i push/pull config
asus m5a99fx pro rev2 {bios is recent}
16gb gskill sniper 9-9-9-24 1.25v
2x7870's
750w xfx psu silver rated

all power saving features off llc is set to vhigh.

if anyone can give me a little insight that would be amazing or atleast where to start.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Good job Wolvers.. Do you have your NB, HT, and Dram linked. I have noticed that stabilizes the overclocks and allowed me to go further on lower voltage also. It seems the stress added by going higher with clocks when overclocking puts more work on the internals to get the different buses linked or synchronized when they aren't. By linking as much as possible it seems to relieve that somewhat. At least for me it did. I have very low voltage on everything on the board, even though much of it is running very high but in sync.


They're not linked actually, I think they're about ~2200NB and ~2400HT. I will try with NB at 2400 too though, especially if you think it will help with stability at lower voltages.


----------



## nkata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> They're not linked actually, I think they're about ~2200NB and ~2400HT. I will try with NB at 2400 too though, especially if you think it will help with stability at lower voltages.


re your comment about CnQ not working. I noticed that when I was at 302 bus clock. That may be a factor, higher bus frequencies.

Yes, link HT and NB at around 2400-2500


----------



## wolvers

Actually, I think ga1ve1an was talking about linking the RAM speed too which means I would have to see if my RAM will do 2400Mhz. I'd have to back off the timings but it might do it, I've seen plenty of people get the 30nm Samsung RAM happily running at 2400Mhz.

I'll try just NB and HT synced for an opening gambit.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strutterfly*
> 
> hey everyone, kinda new to this overclocking business, kinda addicting but pretty frustrating at the same time lol. I just built my self a new gaming rig was well over due. I keep seeing everyone getting the great overclocks with there 8350's and im having trouble just getting it over stock settings. my system is as follows.
> fx8350 w/h100i push/pull config
> asus m5a99fx pro rev2 {bios is recent}
> 16gb gskill sniper 9-9-9-24 *1.25v*
> 2x7870's
> 750w xfx psu silver rated
> all power saving features off llc is set to vhigh.
> if anyone can give me a little insight that would be amazing or atleast where to start.


Is this a typo? 1.25v? Probably suppose to be 1.65v? Just checking.

I have the same board, you could start with 4.5Ghz
- CPU Voltage 1.35v (FSB 200, Multi 22.5)
- LLC Ultra High
- Turbo Disabled
- Disable Power Saving Features (APM, CnQ, etc)
- Change the Voltage settings from Offset to Manual Mode.

Everything else should be ok on Auto. If it's not stable while stressing (10 Runs IBT on High) Then increase the CPU Voltage a couple notches and retry.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Actually, I think ga1ve1an was talking about linking the RAM speed too which means I would have to see if my RAM will do 2400Mhz. I'd have to back off the timings but it might do it, I've seen plenty of people get the 30nm Samsung RAM happily running at 2400Mhz.
> I'll try just NB and HT synced for an opening gambit.


My sammys will do 2400, but I have to use 1.5v+ with 11-11-11-28 2T timings.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> Try @gertruude's link, this IBT is for AMD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i confirm it works


I formatted, reinstalled win7, and used that exact link. I only get 47 GFLOPs @ 5.3GHz.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> Fantastic overall overclock you have on your components!
> I have never considered what you have posted above.
> Will put this into action the next time I hit a brick wall.
> A new FX-8350 has arrived this morning
> batch nos: 1244
> Time to reset bios and see if this one is any better.
> With a quick test I did seems to be very similar to the 1240 I already have.
> Not looking good, this will be three CPU's that dont clock well on this Crosshair V .....


Hey thanks.. Regarding your CPU you might want to read this thread ComputerRestore started.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1334836/amd-piledriver-individual-core-module-errors-discussion-thread-stability-issues-stock-and-overclocked

Some modules are just not good and block the rest from going higher unless you disable it. You might have got one of the CPUs that have a module that isn't that good. I think 1244 batch numbers were spoken about in there with the 1240's possible being the worst that don't overclock that well with all four modules. If you can find the bad module and disable it you should be able to get to 4.8 - 4.9 on the others from what I read to verify this.


----------



## ga1ve1an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strutterfly*
> 
> hey everyone, kinda new to this overclocking business, kinda addicting but pretty frustrating at the same time lol. I just built my self a new gaming rig was well over due. I keep seeing everyone getting the great overclocks with there 8350's and im having trouble just getting it over stock settings. my system is as follows.
> fx8350 w/h100i push/pull config
> asus m5a99fx pro rev2 {bios is recent}
> 16gb gskill sniper 9-9-9-24 1.25v
> 2x7870's
> 750w xfx psu silver rated
> all power saving features off llc is set to vhigh.
> if anyone can give me a little insight that would be amazing or atleast where to start.


Do what Computerrestore mentions and then once you find stability start increasing your fsb and lowering your multi to maintain as close to those stable settings as possible. Then you can see if with the lower multi you can go higher on the cpu. If possible try to keep your NB,HT, MEM in sync if possible or as close to together as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> They're not linked actually, I think they're about ~2200NB and ~2400HT. I will try with NB at 2400 too though, especially if you think it will help with stability at lower voltages.


You could also try anything in between 2200 - 2400 if your memory is not so comfortable at 2400. If syncing allows you to get an extra 100 or so MHz overclock that would be more performance than going with a higher bus. I would say syncing is what would be important even if it is at a lower bus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Actually, I think ga1ve1an was talking about linking the RAM speed too which means I would have to see if my RAM will do 2400Mhz. I'd have to back off the timings but it might do it, I've seen plenty of people get the 30nm Samsung RAM happily running at 2400Mhz.
> I'll try just NB and HT synced for an opening gambit.


Yes linking all three seemed to be what relieved most system stress(by this I mean having to move voltage up much more on other components ex. CPU/NB, Memory, and of course the CPU for stability). Synced the stuff just seemed to mesh together without all the extra voltage and then I just had to focus on CPU and the voltage I added to the CPU was for overclocking not to help stabilize other things.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Hey thanks.. Regarding your CPU you might want to read this thread ComputerRestore started.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1334836/amd-piledriver-individual-core-module-errors-discussion-thread-stability-issues-stock-and-overclocked
> Some modules are just not good and block the rest from going higher unless you disable it. You might have got one of the CPUs that have a module that isn't that good. I think 1244 batch numbers were spoken about in there with the 1240's possible being the worst that don't overclock that well with all four modules. If you can find the bad module and disable it you should be able to get to 4.8 - 4.9 on the others from what I read to verify this.


Hi!

Yes, ive read that thread, lots of good info

The 1240 seems to have hit a wall at 4800mhz for prime95 stability across all modules, but I need to try your high fsb technique on it!

Currently playing with the 1244, its currently priming at 306x16, jumping around the 4900mhz mark with 1.475v set in bios, package temp at the moment is at 43C but its not run been running long.

Have completed IBT run, set at custom 6000mb, same settings but with 1.43125v, higher CPU/NB/HTT then the current prime session



Crap prime95 failed, time to up the voltage to 1.48125v


----------



## gertruude

ive hit a wall with my 8350 lol

Cant get stable at a decent voltage with 5ghz. It takes 1.55+ to be stable with prime and i cant get stable at all with IBT lol. strange how IBT always passed me at lower clocks and prime wouldnt now its the other way around









Ive tried upping all the other voltages too but no difference.

Seems like ill have to downclock to 4.9 to be able to have a good safe voltage for 24/7.

Im contemplating taking the cpu back to get a better binned one but unsure if they will accept that it wont be stable at 5ghz a good enough reason to take it back lol

Might even sell it on ebay with my old motherboard £150is a good deal i think along with the M5A99X EVO


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive hit a wall with my 8350 lol
> Cant get stable at a decent voltage with 5ghz. It takes 1.55+ to be stable with prime and i cant get stable at all with IBT lol. strange how IBT always passed me at lower clocks and prime wouldnt now its the other way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried upping all the other voltages too but no difference.
> Seems like ill have to downclock to 4.9 to be able to have a good safe voltage for 24/7.
> Im contemplating taking the cpu back to get a better binned one but unsure if they will accept that it wont be stable at 5ghz a good enough reason to take it back lol
> Might even sell it on ebay with my old motherboard £150is a good deal i think along with the M5A99X EVO


That's what I'm messing with right now. But on my board it's 4.7Ghz vs 4.8Ghz or higher. I really think it's a power limitation. IBT seems to draw a ton of power, where Prime just chugs along.

I think on mine if I can balance the Amperage Draw, with temps I will be ok for "normal usage" at a higher frequency. (I'll probably use Extreme Duty Cycle, with APM so if it needs to downclock any cores to not crash it can.)

I can pass IBT with only running 6 cores (doesn't matter which ones) with this CPU. Your board is much better so you might get away with changing the CPU Voltage Duty Cycle from T-Probe to Extreme (the cycles between loads is usually when IBT will fail) Just watch those temps


----------



## ga1ve1an

Here is a little guide I use to overclock AMD CPUS since they can tend to be fun but much harder and confusing, especially for newer overclockers.

First turn off all power saving stuff and Turbo.
Second lock all voltages manually at the default voltages(some motherboards will increase to insane levels if you leave them at auto)
Third lock your FSB at 200 and PCIe at 100.
Fourth link your HT and CPU/NB (Should be 2200 CPU/NB and 2200 HT)
Fifth test each of your LLC settings with your CPU at default clock and voltage. Use HWmonitor to monitor voltage on your cpu when you stress test it to see what each LLC setting does. Choose the setting that keeps the voltage closest to what you set in bios while you were stress testing the cpu.
Sixth I test the limits of my CPU/NB at stock voltage.

Default cpu/nb is 2200mhz at stock voltage. I will then increase the multi on the CPU/NB one step (which would put my CPU/NB at 2400. each multi increase on the CPU/NB is 200mhz or based on your FSB)and then stress test something that is appropriate for what you are overclocking. (Ex. I have overclocked my CPU/NB to 2600 on stock voltages and ran CPU stress tests that passed but then the moment I start running 3dmark11 or a game that is pulling info from all over, GPU, Mem, SSD's and with a torrent downloading in back ground, it would crash.)

I was able to do 2400 CPU/NB stable at stock voltages. Then I just increased my FSB 1-2mhz at a time, ran stress tests, and continued til I crashed. Then I increased CPU/NB voltage one notch and continued the process of increasing the FSB until the next crash. I repeat with the voltage until I got to a point that voltage is just not appropriate anymore based on the increase of the CPU/NB or stability is just not possible anymore without insane voltage applied. Write down the CPU/NB and voltage that you settled on. This is the most drawn out part because it takes time. But if your going to do it do it right. Also try not to increase the FSB more than 1-2 MHz at a time. Because this is the component that can corrupt a windows install if you go to fast and don't have enough voltage. Has happened to me and needed to do a reinstall after.

Next find your memory speeds you want to use. This will vary for everyone based on what they are using. I tend to research my possible memory timings at newegg. This is how and for me is the easiest way to get quick timings and possible bandwidths. I have 2 Trident G. Skill 8GB modules that are rated at 2400mhz at 10-12-12-31-1T 1.65v. Searching at newegg under your module and brand. I can see that they have 4 different modules at different bandwidths and timings. Trident 1600 7-8-8-24-1t 1.5v, Trident 1866 8-9-9-24-1t 1.5v, Trident 2133 9-11-11-31-1t 1.6v, and the ones I have. I can run any of those bandwidths and timings with mine. And usually the opposite is true if you loosen the timings. Some one that buys those trident 1600 very likely can get to higher levels or even close to mine if they loosen the timings and increase the voltage. Have bought memory like this for many years. You can see many reviews in there where people complain that they could have just bought the cheaper tighter timings and overclocked them. It is not a guarantee but seems to be mostly valid. Once you stability test the memory overclock, then you can hopefully try to sync or get close to syncing your MEM with your CPU/NB and HT. This is just a quick way to get some solid timings for your brands. Later steps on memory would be to come here at OCN and find others with your memory and see if anyone found timings that might be tighter and or higher bandwidths that might benefit you.

After this is done I just increase the FSB and lower the multi on my HT, NB, Mem to stay as close to my stable settings that I found above. Lower your cpu multi also to remain at stock since we aren't there yet. Once you go as far as your FSB lets you go run your stability tests. Should be fine and you shouldn't crash. If you do you might just need some NB voltage. The Asus boards are good about increasing the FSB but in general all boards could reach different limits before you might need NB voltage. I am stable with a 319 FSB at stock NB voltage.

Once this is done you can start slowly increasing your CPU multi one notch at a time. If you get crashes increase just the voltage on the CPU until stability is found. Continue until your thermal limits are reached or you reach voltage limits that you may not be comfortable going over.

Finally the last step is a question you might ask your self. What if I am stable at 4950mhz but the next multi puts me at 5100 which I cant stabilize at all but you feel you can stabilize something a bit below. Well this is where the FSB overclock comes into play and gives you granular moves to nail it down. What you would do is set your multi to the one you know is too high and just lower your FSB 1-2 MHz until you find stability. You might end up with something like 5042mhz for stability which is in between the 4950-5100 multi. All the while maintaining stability on all your other components since you are lowering their overclocks from stable clocks you already verified before.

Final would be to turn on all your power saving and keep turbo off. That's how I do it.


----------



## strutterfly

yes its there sniper low voltage series


----------



## Vlackrs

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Here is a little guide I use to overclock AMD CPUS since they can tend to be fun but much harder and confusing, especially for newer overclockers.
> First turn off all power saving stuff and Turbo.
> Second lock all voltages manually at the default voltages(some motherboards will increase to insane levels if you leave them at auto)
> Third lock your FSB at 200 and PCIe at 100.
> Fourth link your HT and CPU/NB (Should be 2200 CPU/NB and 2200 HT)
> Fifth test each of your LLC settings with your CPU at default clock and voltage. Use HWmonitor to monitor voltage on your cpu when you stress test it to see what each LLC setting does. Choose the setting that keeps the voltage closest to what you set in bios while you were stress testing the cpu.
> Sixth I test the limits of my CPU/NB at stock voltage.
> Default cpu/nb is 2200mhz at stock voltage. I will then increase the multi on the CPU/NB one step (which would put my CPU/NB at 2400. each multi increase on the CPU/NB is 200mhz or based on your FSB)and then stress test something that is appropriate for what you are overclocking. (Ex. I have overclocked my CPU/NB to 2600 on stock voltages and ran CPU stress tests that passed but then the moment I start running 3dmark11 or a game that is pulling info from all over, GPU, Mem, SSD's and with a torrent downloading in back ground, it would crash.)
> I was able to do 2400 CPU/NB stable at stock voltages. Then I just increased my FSB 1-2mhz at a time, ran stress tests, and continued til I crashed. Then I increased CPU/NB voltage one notch and continued the process of increasing the FSB until the next crash. I repeat with the voltage until I got to a point that voltage is just not appropriate anymore based on the increase of the CPU/NB or stability is just not possible anymore without insane voltage applied. Write down the CPU/NB and voltage that you settled on. This is the most drawn out part because it takes time. But if your going to do it do it right. Also try not to increase the FSB more than 1-2 MHz at a time. Because this is the component that can corrupt a windows install if you go to fast and don't have enough voltage. Has happened to me and needed to do a reinstall after.
> Next find your memory speeds you want to use. This will vary for everyone based on what they are using. I tend to research my possible memory timings at newegg. This is how and for me is the easiest way to get quick timings and possible bandwidths. I have 2 Trident G. Skill 8GB modules that are rated at 2400mhz at 10-12-12-31-1T 1.65v. Searching at newegg under your module and brand. I can see that they have 4 different modules at different bandwidths and timings. Trident 1600 7-8-8-24-1t 1.5v, Trident 1866 8-9-9-24-1t 1.5v, Trident 2133 9-11-11-31-1t 1.6v, and the ones I have. I can run any of those bandwidths and timings with mine. And usually the opposite is true if you loosen the timings. Some one that buys those trident 1600 very likely can get to higher levels or even close to mine if they loosen the timings and increase the voltage. Have bought memory like this for many years. You can see many reviews in there where people complain that they could have just bought the cheaper tighter timings and overclocked them. It is not a guarantee but seems to be mostly valid. Once you stability test the memory overclock, then you can hopefully try to sync or get close to syncing your MEM with your CPU/NB and HT. This is just a quick way to get some solid timings for your brands. Later steps on memory would be to come here at OCN and find others with your memory and see if anyone found timings that might be tighter and or higher bandwidths that might benefit you.
> After this is done I just increase the FSB and lower the multi on my HT, NB, Mem to stay as close to my stable settings that I found above. Lower your cpu multi also to remain at stock since we aren't there yet. Once you go as far as your FSB lets you go run your stability tests. Should be fine and you shouldn't crash. If you do you might just need some NB voltage. The Asus boards are good about increasing the FSB but in general all boards could reach different limits before you might need NB voltage. I am stable with a 319 FSB at stock NB voltage.
> Once this is done you can start slowly increasing your CPU multi one notch at a time. If you get crashes increase just the voltage on the CPU until stability is found. Continue until your thermal limits are reached or you reach voltage limits that you may not be comfortable going over.
> Finally the last step is a question you might ask your self. What if I am stable at 4950mhz but the next multi puts me at 5100 which I cant stabilize at all but you feel you can stabilize something a bit below. Well this is where the FSB overclock comes into play and gives you granular moves to nail it down. What you would do is set your multi to the one you know is too high and just lower your FSB 1-2 MHz until you find stability. You might end up with something like 5042mhz for stability which is in between the 4950-5100 multi. All the while maintaining stability on all your other components since you are lowering their overclocks from stable clocks you already verified before.
> Final would be to turn on all your power saving and keep turbo off. That's how I do it.






Tyvm. Nice Guide.


----------



## bios_R_us

Well, I was just curios if it could do 5GHz after i've done the 4.9 MultiThreaded Mayhem ... didn't stress it as I've bumped the volts 0.025 higher and that would yield even higher volts, but I'm happy it could boot/validate/run wprime at 5

http://valid.canardpc.com/2646468

Cheers!


----------



## hatrix216

When running completely stock settings in BIOS is it normal to have cores randomly fluctuate between 3.4 and 4.0 when stress testing with p95 ? They still all say 100 % load but they go back and forth between 3.4 and 4.0 constantly. I'm using the small blend test so maybe that's why...?

I'm getting absolutely no errors in p95 and it's been like 15 minutes.


----------



## The Storm

My fx8350 showed up today..ordered yesterday from newegg. Not quite sure why the little green seal was broken already? Looks like batch number 1245 if I'm reading it correctly. I hope I have some success, I have a Sabertooth rev1, an h100 for cooling and good strong power supply HX1000w. Will be trying it out tonight, I hope for at least 4.5


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> When running completely stock settings in BIOS is it normal to have cores randomly fluctuate between 3.4 and 4.0 when stress testing with p95 ? They still all say 100 % load but they go back and forth between 3.4 and 4.0 constantly. I'm using the small blend test so maybe that's why...?
> I'm getting absolutely no errors in p95 and it's been like 15 minutes.


cool and quiet turned off?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cool and quiet turned off?


No dammit didn't think of that. I reset bios to defaults so yea it's back on again. Good call lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> My fx8350 showed up today..ordered yesterday from newegg. Not quite sure why the little green seal was broken already? Looks like batch number 1245 if I'm reading it correctly. I hope I have some success, I have a Sabertooth rev1, an h100 for cooling and good strong power supply HX1000w. Will be trying it out tonight, I hope for at least 4.5


HI man

U should aim for at least 4.8ghz easily. Then when u hit that go for the big 5







would be good to see if it hits it.

BTW if i recieved a cpu with the seal broken id send it bk


----------



## strutterfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Is this a typo? 1.25v? Probably suppose to be 1.65v? Just checking.
> I have the same board, you could start with 4.5Ghz
> - CPU Voltage 1.35v (FSB 200, Multi 22.5)
> - LLC Ultra High
> - Turbo Disabled
> - Disable Power Saving Features (APM, CnQ, etc)
> - Change the Voltage settings from Offset to Manual Mode.
> Everything else should be ok on Auto. If it's not stable while stressing (10 Runs IBT on High) Then increase the CPU Voltage a couple notches and retry.


yes its gskill sniper low voltage series


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> When running completely stock settings in BIOS is it normal to have cores randomly fluctuate between 3.4 and 4.0 when stress testing with p95 ? They still all say 100 % load but they go back and forth between 3.4 and 4.0 constantly. I'm using the small blend test so maybe that's why...?
> I'm getting absolutely no errors in p95 and it's been like 15 minutes.


As far as I know: that's the APM (application power management) that's enabled in BIOS by default and is needed for the Turbo Boost to work (as far as I know). Whenever the CPU is in full load and exceeds a certain TDP, it gets throttled down to 3.4 GHz (and a lower voltage) in order to lower the power draw and heat. It's actually useful and I've only seen it kick in under really heavy loads (like P95). I keep it on as a fail-safe, but I can tell you that the frequency never dropped to 3.4 while Gaming or doing regular tasks. CPU is running at 4.5 and only goes down to 3.4 when stress testing and slightly when using handbrake.

Quote from and AMD document:
_AMD Turbo Core Technology: AMD Turbo Core Technology and Application Power Management (APM) allow the CPU cores to run above the CPU Base clock value as long as the CPU remains within the thermal and power limits. As an example the AMD FX-8150 CPU has a base clock of 3600MHz but it can run at 3900MHz when up to 8 cores are active and at 4200MHz when up to 4 cores are active assuming it stays within the power and thermal limits. Under very heavy workloads the CPU will return to the base clock - 3600MHz in the case of AMD FX-8150 CPU.
Since APM sets a predefined TDP limit it is usually recommended to disable both AMD Turbo Core Technology and APM features when increasing the CPU frequency and voltage above the default levels. The AMD Turbo Core Technology and APM can be disabled via AMD OverDrive utility or from the Motherboard BIOS menu._

Source: http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## hatrix216

Ah thanks for the info. Once I turned off those features it did indeed stop.

I actually got to 4.7 today ! Sitting at 1.48 volts. I guess the problem before was my ram. My ram is supposed to be rated at 1866 but it defaults to 1600 in the BIOS and looking at newegg reviews seems like it does the same thing for everyone else too. G.SKILL manual says you have to manually set timings and speed but when I set them to the correct timings I can't get past 4.4.

My ram is at auto now and the auto timings are 11-11-11-28 which is crazy high...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2646675


----------



## KyadCK

Following Red's testing on GPUs, I decided to add my own Heaven benchmark to the list.


1080p, default settings.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Ah thanks for the info. Once I turned off those features it did indeed stop.
> I actually got to 4.7 today ! Sitting at 1.48 volts. I guess the problem before was my ram. My ram is supposed to be rated at 1866 but it defaults to 1600 in the BIOS and looking at newegg reviews seems like it does the same thing for everyone else too. G.SKILL manual says you have to manually set timings and speed but when I set them to the correct timings I can't get past 4.4.
> My ram is at auto now and the auto timings are 11-11-11-28 which is crazy high...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646675


Make sure that you have the right voltage for the ram (default should be 1.5v but to run it at the rated speed of 1866 it may be 1.6v or 1.65v). Also if you set the timings manually, you may need to check more than those 4.

You can check in everest/aida64 - Motherboard/SPD tab - you should see the extreme memory profiles with details on the voltage and timings, something like this:


I personally don't go over the rated voltage, or not by much. If the modules are rated 1.6v I've only put 1.625 through them at max because under load volts would drop a bit.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Make sure that you have the right voltage for the ram (default should be 1.5v but to run it at the rated speed of 1866 it may be 1.6v or 1.65v). Also if you set the timings manually, you may need to check more than those 4.
> You can check in everest/aida64 - Motherboard/SPD tab - you should see the extreme memory profiles with details on the voltage and timings, something like this:
> 
> I personally don't go over the rated voltage, or not by much. If the modules are rated 1.6v I've only put 1.625 through them at max because under load volts would drop a bit.


Thanks, I did up the voltage to 1.65 when i was running it at 9-10-9-28 at 1866. I'll have to mess with it some more since my overclock for the 8350 is stable right now

AIDA64: @ 933 MHz 9-10-9-28 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 37-150-2-6-15-8-8-26 (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW).

Says 1.50v too.


----------



## KEN-

hello i this got my fx 8350 two days ago do any one know what are the max temperature are on mys i get like 62C at 4.5GHZ and on 5GHZ my pc turns off on full load I don't think it should be running that hot i have a H100


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> hello i this got my fx 8350 two days ago do any one know what are the max temperature are on mys i get like 62C at 4.5GHZ and on 5GHZ my pc turns off on full load I don't think it should be running that hot i have a H100


62 is the maximum temp for these chips.
You should be running cooler than that, how many volts are you sending to the cpu ?
Make sure that the header your pump is plugged into is set to run 100 % or better yet, run it from a connector on the psu.
Also make sure your the header your fan is plugged into is running 100%, and crank up the setting on the h-100 itself to high.
It's possible that you may need to reseat the h -100 , it may be mounted at an angle across the face of the cpu.


----------



## KEN-

how do you reseat the H100 and on this web site they had the FX-8350 at 5.1GHZ and there max temp was 71C and i got my Overclock setting this forums 4.5GHZ 1.400V sabertooth 990FX http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/processors/31312-amd-fx8350?start=7


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> how do you reseat the H100 and on this web site they had the FX-8350 at 5.1GHZ and there max temp was 71C and i got my Overclock setting this forums 4.5GHZ 1.400V sabertooth 990FX http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/processors/31312-amd-fx8350?start=7


71 is too hot for my tastes, shoud probably set it to alarm at 62 or shut down.
You may need to check the part of the h-100 that contacts the cpu, it's easy to tighten the screws unevenly and that results in poor contact and heat transfer.
Something is fouled up, shouldn't be any where near that temp at 1.4 volts


----------



## KEN-

i did re tighten the H100 and a reapply thermal paste on stock speed i get 14C-38C


----------



## The Storm

I've just got the new 8350 put in and the arctic silver 5 on. I've managed 4.6 @1.41V and I'm hitting 58c on IBT, my H100 is just on the middle setting so it looks like I'm going to have to crank it up and see where I land. This is batch #1245 on the chip.


----------



## KEN-

im using arctic silver 5 too at thats speed i got 61C full load


----------



## MistrEd

Well I am into a run of about 30 hours of P95 and no errors or cores dropping out. Temps are fantastic. Even though 4.5ghz is not that much of a oc, I think it is still pretty good with running 32gb of ram of ram @1866. now I am just debating stopping it or just let it go and see how long it will go. I can run IBT or OCCT for days also if wanted.


----------



## hatrix216

Yea running ram at high speeds seems to screw my overclocks over. I actually had to back it down from 4.7 to 4.6 because I changed my ram back to 1866.

As much fun as it is squeezing the last bit of Mhz out of this chip, there isn't much real world benefit for myself as far as gaming goes. It's about as good as it's gonna get at my current setting.


----------



## Tempey

8350 arrived today, batch is 1244PGN, vid of 1.375


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> 8350 arrived today, batch is 1244PGN, vid of 1.375


Sweet man, now see what that thing can do. Mine showed up today as well and it was 1245


----------



## The Storm

Well 4.6 was easy @1.41v. On the other hand 4.7 takes 1.47v...don't like that, my h100 struggles to keep it @62c during IBT. I guess I will play around with my fsb to see if it helps. Only thing that I've done so far was just disable all the normal stuff, set the HT link and NB to 2600, LLC to Ultra High, and Multiplier to 23.5


----------



## junhawng

Hi, noob question but what exactly is the "Stock voltage" for the FX 8320 CPU? I put it on auto and the voltages jump to 1.44v. What are the stock voltages??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i did re tighten the H100 and a reapply thermal paste on stock speed i get 14C-38C


by chance are you reading the core temp or socket temp?


----------



## KEN-

i'm using Core Temp 1.0RC4


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Following Red's testing on GPUs, I decided to add my own Heaven benchmark to the list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p, default settings.


not bad for my 2 460's
one at 900
2nd at 845



I think this should prove that its there is no CPU Limitation on these chips.. given that the difference is only the difference between GPU's

and here is what a good 4.9 bench should look like with Cine


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Following Red's testing on GPUs, I decided to add my own Heaven benchmark to the list.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p, default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for my 2 460's
> one at 900
> 2nd at 845
> 
> 
> 
> I think this should prove that its there is no CPU Limitation on these chips.. given that the difference is only the difference between GPU's
Click to expand...

Yep, Thats part of the point and misconception I was addressing F3. Everyone and thier uninformed dog have been saying that the FX will be a bottleneck for a fast card like a GTX 680 or 7970. The fact is that it handles four of them handily.
This is the outcome of a little informal contest between another reviewer with 4x GTX 680 and a heavily OC'd i7 3960X. and my 4 x HD 7970 and my FX-8350:
All runs were at highest settings including tessellation on extreme.

FX-8350 W/4 x HD 7970:


i7 3960X W/ 4 x GTX 680:


And another at a smaller more CPU bound res


As you can see with 4 x 7970 its using about 28% of the CPU resources, and the GPU's are all running @ 100% of capacity.
The graph/usage was logged during the 1920 x 1080 run.



I just thought this shot was pretty











Here is a a game (Metro 2033) that only uses 2 cores with quadfire
Graph/logging taken during 1920 x 1080 run


----------



## alcal

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> Yep, Thats part of the point and misconception I was addressing F3. Everyone and thier uninformed dog have been saying that the FX will be a bottleneck for a fast card like a GTX 680 or 7970. The fact is that it handles four of them handily.
> This is the outcome of a little informal contest between another reviewer with 4x GTX 680 and a heavily OC'd i7 3960X. and my 4 x HD 7970 and my FX-8350:
> All runs were at highest settings including tessellation on extreme.
> 
> FX-8350 W/4 x HD 7970:
> 
> 
> i7 3960X W/ 4 x GTX 680:
> 
> 
> And another at a smaller more CPU bound res
> 
> 
> As you can see with 4 x 7970 its using about 28% of the CPU resources, and the GPU's are all running @ 100% of capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought this shot was pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a a game (Metro 2033) that only uses 2 cores with quadfire





Hey man, that's all cool stuff! Maybe you could make a thread with all your data, dedicated to this info to spread some knowledge around the forum. I think AMD is in need of a serious apology from the majority of the OCN crowd. Also, this makes me super excited to get my 8350 tomorrow.


----------



## KyadCK

Hey Red, if I remember right, you said you ran your quad-fire test on a bunch of games and stuff and we could ask for the info? Don't spose I can get a copy of that, turns out it could be useful.


----------



## cssorkinman

I was curious Red,
In a 4 card setup like you have , would the differences in the pci-e slots of the GD-80V2 vs the Crosshair formula V allow for better scores, all else being equal?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Well I am into a run of about 30 hours of P95 and no errors or cores dropping out. Temps are fantastic. Even though 4.5ghz is not that much of a oc, I think it is still pretty good with running 32gb of ram of ram @1866. now I am just debating stopping it or just let it go and see how long it will go. I can run IBT or OCCT for days also if wanted.


Hi!

Could you please post your results here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1344361/vishera-prime95-stable-club/0_20

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> 8350 arrived today, batch is 1244PGN, vid of 1.375


My new FX-8350 is the same batch.

Playing with this at the moment



Going to throw OCCT at it, have left prime95 for a little while will go back to that later once I have an idea of where the CPU is stable with other stress test programs


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was curious Red,
> In a 4 card setup like you have , would the differences in the pci-e slots of the GD-80V2 vs the Crosshair formula V allow for better scores, all else being equal?


Here, make up your own mind CS









http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html


----------



## Honk5891

Just recently someone posted the link to the IBT that was meant for AMD in here and I downloaded that as I was using just the regular download of IBT 2.54. My question is why am I able to be stable at 4.8Ghz @ 1.45V with temps of 62C on the regular IBT 2.54 yet with the AMD IBT that I got I cannot get stable on 4.8Ghz @ 1.52V with temps of 59C.... What should I go by? I tried cranking my volts to 1.55 just to see if I could get it stable for 10 runs at that but it seems to poop out randomly in the test.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Just recently someone posted the link to the IBT that was meant for AMD in here and I downloaded that as I was using just the regular download of IBT 2.54. My question is why am I able to be stable at 4.8Ghz @ 1.45V with temps of 62C on the regular IBT 2.54 yet with the AMD IBT that I got I cannot get stable on 4.8Ghz @ 1.52V with temps of 59C.... What should I go by? I tried cranking my volts to 1.55 just to see if I could get it stable for 10 runs at that but it seems to poop out randomly in the test.


If you mean the AVX-enabled IBT, this is normal. It produces an insane amount of heat, and it will be harder to make it successfully pass the test. The AMD FX-83** are very bad at SSE/normal float, but with AVX they perform like mad. This IBT is used by myself for the simple reason that if I happen to start using an application that uses AVX, at least I know that if I am IBT-AVX stable, the app won't explode on me. This is equivalent/similar to Prime95.

The highest I could get/tried to validate was at 4700-ish MHz. I had to tweak the DRAM VREF CA on CPU, otherwise it will not pass above 4.64GHz @ 1.475v

reminder:
Quote:


> DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Got my 8350 in, looks like I got super lucky with this one. Sadly I'm on air cooling at the moment (though I suspect I did a god-awful job with the thermal paste, as usual) so I'm afraid to push for 5Ghz, especially since near stock voltages are netting me 56C+ on a Thermalright Silver arrow. Correct me if I'm wrong though











and here's a 3DMark bench for fun, with my 680 starring as the bruiser.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Got my 8350 in, looks like I got super lucky with this one. Sadly I'm on air cooling at the moment (though I suspect I did a god-awful job with the thermal paste, as usual) so I'm afraid to push for 5Ghz, especially since near stock voltages are netting me 56C+ on a Thermalright Silver arrow. Correct me if I'm wrong though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a 3DMark bench for fun, with my 680 starring as the bruiser.


Hey man

I dont mean to be the bringer of bad news but you are using the wrong IBT. There is no way in hell that you are stable at 4.8ghz with 1.38vcore lol also u need to run it at least 20-30 times minimum. Then when u think u are stable run it 30 times at high to very high

BTW do you know what your batch number is?

You should be getting close to 75-90gflops lol try this one:

IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


edit: gave you wrong one this one is the right one. sorry about that


----------



## wolvers

^^^^Regardless of the level of stress he's using, that's still a very good chip IMO.^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> My sammys will do 2400, but I have to use 1.5v+ with 11-11-11-28 2T timings.


Cheers for that, I'll give it a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Ah thanks for the info. Once I turned off those features it did indeed stop.
> 
> I actually got to 4.7 today ! Sitting at 1.48 volts. I guess the problem before was my ram. My ram is supposed to be rated at 1866 but it defaults to 1600 in the BIOS and looking at newegg reviews seems like it does the same thing for everyone else too. G.SKILL manual says you have to manually set timings and speed but when I set them to the correct timings I can't get past 4.4.
> 
> My ram is at auto now and the auto timings are 11-11-11-28 which is crazy high...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646675


It could be you need a little more CPU/NB volts for stability with the higher RAM speed. I found that was necessary with the 8320 and 8350 I've had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Just recently someone posted the link to the IBT that was meant for AMD in here and I downloaded that as I was using just the regular download of IBT 2.54. My question is why am I able to be stable at 4.8Ghz @ 1.45V with temps of 62C on the regular IBT 2.54 yet with the AMD IBT that I got I cannot get stable on 4.8Ghz @ 1.52V with temps of 59C.... What should I go by? I tried cranking my volts to 1.55 just to see if I could get it stable for 10 runs at that but it seems to poop out randomly in the test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> If you mean the AVX-enabled IBT, this is normal. It produces an insane amount of heat, and it will be harder to make it successfully pass the test. The AMD FX-83** are very bad at SSE/normal float, but with AVX they perform like mad. This IBT is used by myself for the simple reason that if I happen to start using an application that uses AVX, at least I know that if I am IBT-AVX stable, the app won't explode on me. This is equivalent/similar to Prime95.
> 
> The highest I could get/tried to validate was at 4700-ish MHz. I had to tweak the DRAM VREF CA on CPU, otherwise it will not pass above 4.64GHz @ 1.475v


Good answer, and good info cheers.


----------



## Honk5891

I get less heat with the AVX enabled IBT but I can't get it stable even with .10v more than what I have stable with the non AVX enabled IBT. I get more heat with the IBT non avx but its stable.


----------



## Tarnix

I ran at stock for a few days, mainly because was away from home and let the PC fold, but I'm currently grinding my way back to stable 4.7 Will post results once it passes 10 IBT runs.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Here, make up your own mind CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html


Whhhhaaaattt??? Think for myself??? heheh . Oh I suppose I can do that, after all, I am kind of an AMD guy








Thanks for the link


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> ^^^^Regardless of the level of stress he's using, that's still a very good chip IMO.^^^^


Anyone can pass @ lower voltages with IBT 44gflops with only 10 runs. what i was pointing out is he should be using more runs.

i bet if he tried running OCCT and prime it wouldnt pass

Just to prove my point : 5ghz 10 run IBT without avx


----------



## Tarnix




----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> *THE OUTSIDE COOLING
> 
> THE JOB SO FAR*
> 
> *NOW TO GET ON WITH THE COMPUTER SIDE OF THE SET UP, I WILL POST SOON.....*


Looks like a very professional job Paddie! What is the temp outside?


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey man
> 
> I dont mean to be the bringer of bad news but you are using the wrong IBT. There is no way in hell that you are stable at 4.8ghz with 1.38vcore lol also u need to run it at least 20-30 times minimum. Then when u think u are stable run it 30 times at high to very high
> 
> BTW do you know what your batch number is?
> 
> You should be getting close to 75-90gflops lol try this one:
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file
> 
> 
> edit: gave you wrong one this one is the right one. sorry about that


For some reason that link didn't work for me, but your earlier one did









I got 81-85ish at 4.8 with 1.488v load, ram 1866 8-9-8 1T, with my tray full of crap







Just did the 10 run/standard for now, but it does survive 8 hours of prime at those settings.

@tarnix, thanks for the reminder regarding prime rounding. My mobo doesn't have that particular setting, but bumping my ripjaws 1600c7 from 1.6 to 1.65 at the timings about DID fix a rounding error that I was having.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Anyone can pass @ lower voltages with IBT 44gflops with only 10 runs. what i was pointing out is he should be using more runs.
> 
> i bet if he tried running OCCT and prime it wouldnt pass
> 
> Just to prove my point : 5ghz 10 run IBT without avx
> 
> Edited by gertruude - Today at 7:01 am


Actually, my chip is prime stable at 4.8Ghz @ 1.38 for 24hrs on in place large FFTs, while on the AVX enabled IBT I have to bump it to 1.4V to do a 30 pass run at Very High stress. I'll upload results and such from those when I get back home this afternoon.

AVX enabled IBT actually produces less heat than the version of IBT I was using in the original screenshot.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Actually, my chip is prime stable at 4.8Ghz @ 1.38 for 24hrs on in place large FFTs, while on the AVX enabled IBT I have to bump it to 1.4V to do a 30 pass run at Very High stress. I'll upload results and such from those when I get back home this afternoon.
> 
> AVX enabled IBT actually produces less heat than the version of IBT I was using in the original screenshot.


That's a super nice chip then. Please update your Rig info. It'd be interesting to see what you're running.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Actually, my chip is prime stable at 4.8Ghz @ 1.38 for 24hrs on in place large FFTs, while on the AVX enabled IBT I have to bump it to 1.4V to do a 30 pass run at Very High stress. I'll upload results and such from those when I get back home this afternoon.
> 
> AVX enabled IBT actually produces less heat than the version of IBT I was using in the original screenshot.


Thats bloody decent. I dont suppose you could take off your heatsink and tell us the batch number of your cpu could you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> For some reason that link didn't work for me, but your earlier one did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 81-85ish at 4.8 with 1.488v load, ram 1866 8-9-8 1T, with my tray full of crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did the 10 run/standard for now, but it does survive 8 hours of prime at those settings.
> 
> @tarnix, thanks for the reminder regarding prime rounding. My mobo doesn't have that particular setting, but bumping my ripjaws 1600c7 from 1.6 to 1.65 at the timings about DID fix a rounding error that I was having.


Nice man. Alittle high vcore but at least its stable!! Though now im thinking if we dont use avx applications then we could go back to using the old IBT.

What ya think?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats bloody decent. I dont suppose you could take off your heatsink and tell us the batch number of your cpu could you


Ugh, I might if I decide to redo thermal paste soon. The Silver Arrow is the biggest PITA to install, I swear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice man. Alittle high vcore but at least its stable!! Though now im thinking if we dont use avx applications then we could go back to using the old IBT.
> 
> What ya think?


The thing is, the IBT with AVX seems to apply an even more superficially extreme load on the processor than Prime 95 does. Stable with AVX IBT is like saying it's apocalypse ready, IMO. I've always used P95 to stress test, even though it's extremely overkill.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Ugh, I might if I decide to redo thermal paste soon. The Silver Arrow is the biggest PITA to install, I swear.


Awwww You know you want to for scientific reasons


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Actually, my chip is prime stable at 4.8Ghz @ 1.38 for 24hrs on in place large FFTs, while on the AVX enabled IBT I have to bump it to 1.4V to do a 30 pass run at Very High stress. I'll upload results and such from those when I get back home this afternoon.
> 
> AVX enabled IBT actually produces less heat than the version of IBT I was using in the original screenshot.


That's very good








Are those voltages the settings or are they actual voltage at load?
Also what level of LLC are you using?


----------



## Ranger_XP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*


Tarnix - Could you post the snapshot of your LLC/VRM settings from BIOS? Thanks fo rall the detail.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those voltages the settings or are they actual voltage at load?
> Also what level of LLC are you using?


I've seen it fluctuate to around 1.39, but it seems to only hit that when a core changes to a new workload. As for LLC and such, I'm on a sabertooth 990FX.
My LLC is on the extreme setting. I'll screenshot BIOS when I get home.

Also, a point of interest: despite my chip being extremely voltage conservative, I can put voltage all the way to 1.5 and 5Ghz will not be stable no matter what multiplier/fsb combo I use, etc.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> I've seen it fluctuate to around 1.39, but it seems to only hit that when a core changes to a new workload. As for LLC and such, I'm on a sabertooth 990FX.
> My LLC is on the extreme setting. I'll screenshot BIOS when I get home.
> 
> Also, a point of interest: despite my chip being extremely voltage conservative, I can put voltage all the way to 1.5 and 5Ghz will not be stable no matter what multiplier/fsb combo I use, etc.


This article here is actually kind of helpful. It's an Asus guide on Sandy Bridge Overclocking, which explains some of the settings. (not all of them are similar to AMD though)
I've contacted Asus, to see if they are working on a Guide for Piledriver or the 990FX Boards. It would be nice to see some specialized settings on the Asus boards to increase Piledriver Stability at high Overclocks like they did for Sandy/Ivy Bridge.
Quote:


> A D2 sample with peak multiplier of 44 with PPL option enabled and corresponding voltage applied we have seen results of a stable 50 multiplier now able to post / boot and be held. ( previously without the PLL value the same CPU would failed to compelte a boot with a any multi exceeding 45 )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> I've seen it fluctuate to around 1.39, but it seems to only hit that when a core changes to a new workload. As for LLC and such, I'm on a sabertooth 990FX.
> My LLC is on the extreme setting. I'll screenshot BIOS when I get home.
> 
> Also, a point of interest: despite my chip being extremely voltage conservative, I can put voltage all the way to 1.5 and 5Ghz will not be stable no matter what multiplier/fsb combo I use, etc.


YOu've still got agreat chip there. IM actually quite envious haha i tried your vcore for 4,8ghz and i fail everytime lol

Have you tried further up towards 1.55 for 5ghz?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> YOu've still got agreat chip there. IM actually quite envious haha i tried your vcore for
> 4,8ghz and i fail everytime lol
> 
> Have you tried further up towards 1.55 for 5ghz?


As soon as I break past 1.42V, the Silver Arrow gets overwhelmed, I think. Temps for 1.4 hit about 53C under full load for 24hrs. One voltage bump above that and it's at 62C in minutes and I stop the test. It's just a cooling issue, possibly incentive to reapply paste. I'm just wary of using IC Diamond multiple times in such a short period, I installed the chip about a week ago (replaced a dreadful 955 X4 that couldn't hit 4ghz with 1.55). The damage to the IHS scares me.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I tried downloading the link that was provided for them in the thread but I see no difference in Gflops or result times. Still get around 44.
> Will try doing.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2645697


I don't know if it's related, but I noticed when trying to bump my oc a little higher that it SCORES LOWER at it is hitting the cusp of instability. My GFLOPS dropped from 80's to 70's just trying to go a little higher than 4.8.

@gertruude, I was just curious what GFLOPS I would get, and wanted to try it for stress testing. I like that it seems to identify problems more quickly. Normally I use OCCT because I like the data that it collects.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> As soon as I break past 1.42V, the Silver Arrow gets overwhelmed, I think. Temps for 1.4 hit about 53C under full load for 24hrs. One voltage bump above that and it's at 62C in minutes and I stop the test. It's just a cooling issue, possibly incentive to reapply paste. I'm just wary of using IC Diamond multiple times in such a short period, I installed the chip about a week ago (replaced a dreadful 955 X4 that couldn't hit 4ghz with 1.55). The damage to the IHS scares me.


Have you tried OCCT?
The numbers you are getting are really good, but I've seen other instances where people thought they were stable at a high speed- low voltage only to figure out later that it was downclocking during stressing because of heat. OCCT will graph load , voltage temp, and speed just to make sure


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you tried OCCT?
> The numbers you are getting are really good, but I've seen other instances where people thought they were stable at a high speed- low voltage only to figure out later that it was downclocking during stressing because of heat. OCCT will graph load , voltage temp, and speed just to make sure


Sure, I'll add it to my list of tests and such, thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Sure, I'll add it to my list of tests and such, thanks.


Great!
Heat problems would sure explain why a chip that does so well on low volts isn't able to hit over 5 ghz. Maybe OCCT will find a thermal wall we can knock down with better cooling and get that little dandy up to 5 GHz +


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> As soon as I break past 1.42V, the Silver Arrow gets overwhelmed, I think. Temps for 1.4 hit about 53C under full load for 24hrs. One voltage bump above that and it's at 62C in minutes and I stop the test. It's just a cooling issue, possibly incentive to reapply paste. I'm just wary of using IC Diamond multiple times in such a short period, I installed the chip about a week ago (replaced a dreadful 955 X4 that couldn't hit 4ghz with 1.55). The damage to the IHS scares me.


It should be alright lol but no biggy if you decide against it. If you do though DONT forget the batch number







I was testing 3 different pastes at one time so had to reseat 8-10 times lol. Other than a corner coming up a tiny bit no harm was done.

53C for 1.4 is bloody good. Thats better than my noctua DH14 i had before the loop


----------



## pCkOpAtuS




----------



## hatrix216

I don't understand. No matter what version of IBT I download, as I've downloaded multiple "AMD" ones linked in this thread, I still always get 44 GFlops.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pCkOpAtuS*


Your temperatures are way to high.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I don't understand. No matter what version of IBT I download, as I've downloaded multiple "AMD" ones linked in this thread, I still always get 44 GFlops.
> 
> 
> Your temperatures are way to high.


Have you installed the fx fixes for windows?

could be reason why u not getting the right gflops


----------



## hatrix216

Pretty sure that was the first thing I did when I reinstalled windows. Link me to them ? Maybe I just downloaded the wrong ones or something....


----------



## MistrEd

Well I finally decided to stop P95 at the 48 hour mark, it appears that it would just keep running. I used 128 as the Min FFT and 28gb as the custom memory setting. Core temps never got higher then 49c, they average probably around 45c @4.5ghz One thing I find interesting after a long run like that is the difference in total amount of tests between some of the cores. Could that be pointing out the weaker cores?


----------



## Ultracarpet

l


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Pretty sure that was the first thing I did when I reinstalled windows. Link me to them ? Maybe I just downloaded the wrong ones or something....


I can do better than that......here's the files lol

hope you on 64bit

Downloads.zip 4758k .zip file


Forgot to say u need to install one before the other or u will get an error. forgot which one u need first


----------



## alcal

My 8350 got in today. I think the batch is "1247 PGT" but I'm not sure. I don't have a mobo for it yet, so I can't put it through its paces, but does that mean anything to anybody?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I don't understand. No matter what version of IBT I download, as I've downloaded multiple "AMD" ones linked in this thread, I still always get 44 GFlops.
> 
> Your temperatures are way to high.


His temps are just fine, CPU is not Core.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His temps are just fine, CPU is not Core.


cpu in core temp are core temps mate 66 is too high


----------



## MistrEd

Just started a run with the AMD Lin pack for IBT. Just about have the ram maxed, and set it for 30 runs. I am sure this is going to take a while. I feel the ram needs to be nearly maxed to really do some heavy duty testing when ever I run a stress test. I will post a update later.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

What kind of load temps can I expect with a loop with say, a 4 fan rad with all push pull? In comparison to the Silver Arrow.

@gertrude, on mobile, quote screwed up


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> What kind of load temps can I expect with a loop with say, a 4 fan rad with all push pull? In comparison to the Silver Arrow.
> 
> @gertrude, on mobile, quote screwed up


hmmm i have a 360 rad with the 3 stock fans on it and 2 200mm fans on top of case pulling air out. At 4.8ghz OCCT full load gets to around 42C on the core. 4.9 gets around 50c core and 5ghz around 55-58c depending which stress program i use. im not the one to ask as ive just installed watercooling and im a complete noob at it lol

I am thinking of mounting rad on outside of case as they say id get optimal preformance then but who knows lol

so i guess a 4fan would get better temps


----------



## Ultracarpet

@Olaf.. i picked up a rs360 raystorm kit for $130 on blackfriday off of frozencpu. Temps with maxed out voltage are low 50's... and mid 30's at stock. push pull on the rad. and i also have a 5870 in the loop.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I can do better than that......here's the files lol
> 
> hope you on 64bit
> 
> Downloads.zip 4758k .zip file
> 
> 
> Forgot to say u need to install one before the other or u will get an error. forgot which one u need first


lol thanks bro and of course I'm 64bit, couldn't let that 16GB of ram go to waste









EDIT: "this update is not applicable to your computer"


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> lol thanks bro and of course I'm 64bit, couldn't let that 16GB of ram go to waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: "this update is not applicable to your computer"


hmm weird. are u on windows7?

i know if u use wrong one first itll say it

but for both to say it is strange!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> lol thanks bro and of course I'm 64bit, couldn't let that 16GB of ram go to waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: "this update is not applicable to your computer"


hmm are you running an OEM version of win 7?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His temps are just fine, CPU is not Core.
> 
> 
> 
> cpu in core temp are core temps mate 66 is too high
Click to expand...

you are talking to the completely wrong person if you think that's true at all.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> you are talking to the completely wrong person if you think that's true at all.


dude it is true stop smoking those drugs haha or was u on about 66 on the core isnt that high and u go higher


----------



## FoRcE72

Just Completed my build as well and I love it...

Pictures and other information on my build can be seen here..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347979/new-amd-8350fx-build-now-looking-for-tips-knowledge-p

AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo)
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB)DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB GDDR5
G.SKILL Phoenix III 240GB (SSD)
Antec High Current Gamer Series 900W
NZXT Phantom Red Steel / Plastic
AVerMedia Live Gamer HD (Capture Card)
LG 24X DVD Burner
Acer P241W 24 Widescreen LCD Monitor

Idle Temps 28c/82f Load Temps 35c / 95f


----------



## Olafthewimpy

I also have a small question.

I idle most of the time around 11-13C, which is about 15F below room temp or so.

My silver arrow has 3 fans and my case has phenomenal airflow, but that's definitely not possible right? Are Vishera temp sensors all screwy unless they are under load?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> I also have a small question.
> 
> I idle most of the time around 11-13C, which is about 15F below room temp or so.
> 
> My silver arrow has 3 fans and my case has phenomenal airflow, but that's definitely not possible right? Are Vishera temp sensors all screwy unless they are under load?


They reckon you get a more accurate reading over 50C i think

everyone idle core temps are around the same. sometimes mine even go down to 0C


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Well I finally decided to stop P95 at the 48 hour mark, it appears that it would just keep running. I used 128 as the Min FFT and 28gb as the custom memory setting. Core temps never got higher then 49c, they average probably around 45c @4.5ghz One thing I find interesting after a long run like that is the difference in total amount of tests between some of the cores. Could that be pointing out the weaker cores?


Dude, you need to stop stress testing and do something else with your PC!


----------



## MistrEd

That is why I have more then 1 computer.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Ouch, got a little hot in my room while I was out.

anyway, 4.8Ghz at 1.4V at very high on AVX IBT.


----------



## Honk5891

For all of those interested this is the finished product of my little back panel fan project. Didnt really cut my temps to much under load but I thinks thats mostly due to me being at 4.8Ghz @ 1.45V with a Corsair H80..... I cant get anything stable beyond 4.8Ghz even with 1.55V it would seem (maybe me doing something wrong i dunno I have to mess around with some things....). Temps went from 66C under load to 62C at least, not that bad.


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Ouch, got a little hot in my room while I was out.
> 
> anyway, 4.8Ghz at 1.4V at very high on AVX IBT.


I see your HT Link is around 2200. I thought stock was 2600, maybe I am wrong.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I see your HT Link is around 2200. I thought stock was 2600, maybe I am wrong.


Nope you are right 2600 is idd stock. I think you have to manually change it to 2600


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I see your HT Link is around 2200. I thought stock was 2600, maybe I am wrong.


I've left NB and HT auto for now, while I toy with multiplier. I was under the assumption that they do not matter for FX processors as much as they did for phenom.


----------



## MistrEd

I believe the NB does nothing really with FX, but the HT link does from what I remember, I might be wrong on the 2600 though for stock HT link.

I see gertruude already answered back up a little, on 2600 HT link.


----------



## aphasia

picked up a 8350 mid december and i'm a bit conflicted if i should use in my custom WC loop in main rig.

currently my primary PC has;
-1100 @ 4.1GHz
-asus CHV
-g.skill 16GB (4x4) 1866
-7970
everything is water-blocked except the RAM
-CPU: raystorm block
-NB/VRMs: EK CHV block
-GPU: EK full ref block

-radiators: 9x120 (1x360, 3x240)

at the moment my 8350 (not sure of batch but stock VID is 1.3125) is in a asus sabertooth r2 MB.
with an air cooler (TR HR-02 macho - not the best sink for AMD chips due to bow) i've been able to get 4.6GHz prime95 stable. using this sink @4.6 is really pushing thermal limit of chip with vcore under 1.4v. ambient temperature is warm here b/c of summer.

i'm trying to decide if i should swap out the 1100 with 8350 in my WC'ed CHV motherboard?
the radiators are currently underutilised with only 4 (noiseblocker 1800rpms) mounted on 2 of the 240 rads. the other 360 and 240 are running passive at the moment. i was waiting on my order of GT 2150's via the disastrous 'Gentle Typhoon 2150 - Group Buy' to mount on passive radiators.

at any rate i recon i'd need to get a minimum of 4.8GHz out of the 8350 to match the single thread performance of my 1100 @ 4.1. ideally 5+Ghz would be preferable. multi-threaded there's no contest with the 8350 @ 4.6 tho i'm not using a lot of multi-thread applications at the moment outside winrar archiving/back-ups (the newest version of winrar properly uses as many cores thrown at it now).

i've got some work due on my case mod soon (installing remaining 120mm fans to rads plus other minor tweaks and fixes. work log here) so it's tempting to add 8350 to list of things to do.

any thoughts?

whether i replace the 1100 with the 8350, i'll make sure to take a pic of chip and (for batch number) and add to the 'fx-83xx-data-collection-thread';
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> I've left NB and HT auto for now, while I toy with multiplier. I was under the assumption that they do not matter for FX processors as much as they did for phenom.


HT is good if you have multiple gpu's otherwise there isnt much or if any difference


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HT is good if you have multiple gpu's otherwise there isnt much or if any difference


All I have is my lonely little 680L. It needs a twin. Currently I hold the single GPU highest score in 3DMark for 8350 + 680


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> you are talking to the completely wrong person if you think that's true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> dude it is true stop smoking those drugs haha or was u on about 66 on the core isnt that high and u go higher
Click to expand...

You're talking to the guy that benches in the 70-75C range and puts 1.65v though the CPU. You're talking to the wrong person if you think 62C actually means anything.


----------



## sdlvx

Hey guys.

Couldn't break 5ghz at 205mhz bus, smoked past 5.1ghz at higher bus speed. YMMV would like some more input on if this is working for anyone else. Also if anyone is having issues with the system not booting but not freezing up or anything during boot. On my UD5, when I go above 290mhz, the "Loading Operating System..." thing never shows up and it just stays as a blinking cursor until I reset with the button.



In before not testing all my ram. The timings are super loose so it doesn't matter anyways, the RAM isn't going to mess up.


----------



## MistrEd

I do believe I am getting the correct result with Gflops with the AMD linpack for IBT. So far so good.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> picked up a 8350 mid december and i'm a bit conflicted if i should use in my custom WC loop in main rig.
> 
> currently my primary PC has;
> -1100 @ 4.1GHz
> -asus CHV
> -g.skill 16GB (4x4) 1866
> -7970
> everything is water-blocked except the RAM
> -CPU: raystorm block
> -NB/VRMs: EK CHV block
> -GPU: EK full ref block
> 
> -radiators: 9x120 (1x360, 3x240)
> 
> at the moment my 8350 (not sure of batch but stock VID is 1.3125) is in a asus sabertooth r2 MB.
> with an air cooler (TR HR-02 macho - not the best sink for AMD chips due to bow) i've been able to get 4.6GHz prime95 stable. using this sink @4.6 is really pushing thermal limit of chip with vcore under 1.4v. ambient temperature is warm here b/c of summer.
> 
> i'm trying to decide if i should swap out the 1100 with 8350 in my WC'ed CHV motherboard?
> the radiators are currently underutilised with only 4 (noiseblocker 1800rpms) mounted on 2 of the 240 rads. the other 360 and 240 are running passive at the moment. i was waiting on my order of GT 2150's via the disastrous 'Gentle Typhoon 2150 - Group Buy' to mount on passive radiators.
> 
> at any rate i recon i'd need to get a minimum of 4.8GHz out of the 8350 to match the single thread performance of my 1100 @ 4.1. ideally 5+Ghz would be preferable. multi-threaded there's no contest with the 8350 @ 4.6 tho i'm not using a lot of multi-thread applications at the moment outside winrar archiving/back-ups (the newest version of winrar properly uses as many cores thrown at it now).
> 
> i've got some work due on my case mod soon (installing remaining 120mm fans to rads plus other minor tweaks and fixes. work log here) so it's tempting to add 8350 to list of things to do.
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> whether i replace the 1100 with the 8350, i'll make sure to take a pic of chip and (for batch number) and add to the 'fx-83xx-data-collection-thread';
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


coming from an 1100T as well to the 8350.. I had mine phenom sitting under a CoolerMaster N520 and temps did ok oc'd at 4.1. The 8350 I was limited to 4.6 tops without better cooling so I would recommend the WCing. just make sure if you use the Crosshair that it is am 3+ with most current BIOS first.. otherwise it wont cut it.

Here is an example of scores that youd expect to see


8350 single at 4.9 is 1.29 cinebench


----------



## Honk5891

Whoop whoop, 4.9Ghz @ 1.47V stable for 10 runs of IBT with Ultra LLC and max temps of 64C. Swapped out my Coolermaster fans on the rad for the Corsairs that came with my H80.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Whoop whoop, 4.9Ghz @ 1.47V stable for 10 runs of IBT with Ultra LLC and max temps of 64C. Swapped out my Coolermaster fans on the rad for the Corsairs that came with my H80.


I keep saying the stock Corsair fans are insanely good at what they do, but no one ever listens...









Anyway, glad you got it working better.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Whoop whoop, 4.9Ghz @ 1.47V stable for 10 runs of IBT with Ultra LLC and max temps of 64C. Swapped out my Coolermaster fans on the rad for the Corsairs that came with my H80.


is that standard or very high?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> is that standard or very high?


Is what standard or very high?

Edit: Aiming for 5Ghz right now.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

For the person who was interested in my BIOS settings, here they are


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Is what standard or very high?
> 
> Edit: Aiming for 5Ghz right now.


IBT test are you running it standard or very high? and which version linpack is it the AVX? i got 4.9 stable with LLC Ultra high at 1.53v


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IBT test are you running it standard or very high? and which version linpack is it the AVX? i got 4.9 stable with LLC Ultra high at 1.53v


Im not using the AVX I find its much more difficult to get a stable overclock with. The most strenuous thing I do on my system is BF3 so I think the regular 2.54 IBT will do. And Im running standard. I have no desire to burn the crap out of my rig.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Im not using the AVX I find its much more difficult to get a stable overclock with. The most strenuous thing I do on my system is BF3 so I think the regular 2.54 IBT will do. And Im running standard. I have no desire to burn the crap out of my rig.


Well i just figured out why voltage is so high apparently I have been sitting with turbo enabled hahah

EDIT it was on auto aparently itys not working haha


----------



## Zeek

Going to MC this weekend to get a 8320 to upgrade from my 8120. Kind of excited









Was just wondering one thing, what's the correct way to monitor the temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> you are talking to the completely wrong person if you think that's true at all.


After reading that I have no idea what to read


----------



## Honk5891

DWAM! 5.0Ghz first timer!

Max temps of 68C on an H80



Edit: No im not a pedophile. Thats my son ^^


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> For the person who was interested in my BIOS settings, here they are


Thank you








Could your run a 10 minutes of OCCT and post the graph it produces that has cpu voltage and load on it ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could your run a 10 minutes of OCCT and post the graph it produces that has cpu voltage and load on it ?


^ i see where you are goin with this... its not truely that low of voltage since extreme LLC bumps volts quite a bit


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^ i see where you are goin with this... its not truely that low of voltage since extreme LLC bumps volts quite a bit


I guess you guys are in for a surprise then









EDIT: OCCT seems to trigger a lot of voltage spikes. LLC has it at a constant 1.39 vs my set 1.38 and it has spiked to 1.404.


----------



## spikexp

So, any tips and trick to overclock my system, where to start? I got a 1237 batch 8320.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> DWAM! 5.0Ghz first timer!
> 
> Max temps of 68C on an H80
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No im not a pedophile. Thats my son ^^


I'm also new to this AMD business but, I think 68 degrees is pretty hot, somewhat akin to hitting 85 or 90 on an intel chip.
Edit: also does anybody know what to expect from batch "1247 PGT"?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> \
> 
> I'm also new to this AMD business but, I think 68 degrees is pretty hot, somewhat akin to hitting 85 or 90 on an intel chip.
> Edit: also does anybody know what to expect from batch "1247 PGT"?


AMD lists the max safe operating temp as 62C
anything higher is considered dangerous.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

I see that Extreme LLC is indeed boosting my voltage, but it's not as much as I would have assumed. Strangely, HWMonitor does not register higher than 1.38V during AVX IBT or Prime95 on any settings. Extreme LLC seems to think that OCCT takes more volts? I'll look into it more.










temps for small FFTs in OCCT, since you wanted a max heat reading too.


----------



## Honk5891

Bulldozer was able to hit 70C max operating temp and Piledriver is basically the same, Ive seen many people say you can treat Piledriver as a Bulldozer when it comes to temps. Thats just under a stress test to so Ill NEVER hit that in real world apps.


----------



## m0bius

Max safe temps are 62C

The chips will run 70C+, but AMD doesn't guarantee livelihood after 62.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Going to MC this weekend to get a 8320 to upgrade from my 8120. Kind of excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just wondering one thing, what's the correct way to monitor the temps?
> After reading that I have no idea what to read


I use hardware monitor. Watch the core/package temps first (AMD says keep it under 62C, some OCNer's have reported no issues running higher, but I like to err on the safe side... Except when winning the MTMII







.)

The "CPU" temp is actually the socket temp on most all boards, it's not as important.


----------



## Zeek

I've gone up to 70ish before on the package temp when running OCCT or prime. You'll never hit close to that on gaming or just using the PC so it really doesn't bother me







Thanks for clearing it up tho.

Saturday needs to come faster so I can swap my chips


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> For the person who was interested in my BIOS settings, here they are


Ok so no matter what I did I couldn't get stable past 4.7ghz. Now I just seen your screen shots of your bios and so I adjusted mine to the same as yours other than Vcore which I need 1.47 but now I'm stable at 4.8 just by setting mine up just like yours!!!!!







rep for the screenies..thanks man!!









Oh and I just use Ultra High instead of extreme and it stays the same, extreme makes mine rise a little bit


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> DWAM! 5.0Ghz first timer!
> 
> Max temps of 68C on an H80
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No im not a pedophile. Thats my son ^^


Nice, you fail all float computations but you don't explode.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok so no matter what I did I couldn't get stable past 4.7ghz. Now I just seen your screen shots of your bios and so I adjusted mine to the same as yours other than Vcore which I need 1.47 but now I'm stable at 4.8 just by setting mine up just like yours!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep for the screenies..thanks man!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just use Ultra High instead of extreme and it stays the same, extreme makes mine rise a little bit


Here's something you can try to increase stability. The "CPU VOLTAGE FREQUENCY" Setting can be adjusted pretty flexibly. To my understanding this makes the voltage response to load better and faster. For me it made my voltage fluctuate a lot but it really depends on power supply, which mine is awful.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nice, you fail all float computations but you don't explode.


I fail what? Lol I fail nothing, my temps are just a tiny tiny bit on the hot side. Its fine for a stress test....


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nice, you fail all float computations but you don't explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail what? Lol I fail nothing, my temps are just a tiny tiny bit on the hot side. Its fine for a stress test....
Click to expand...

Look at the IBT output... it's all NAN stuff. You should see a float, not a bunch of garbled output.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

That's not the correct version of IBT for FX.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Going to MC this weekend to get a 8320 to upgrade from my 8120. Kind of excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was just wondering one thing, what's the correct way to monitor the temps?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> you are talking to the completely wrong person if you think that's true at all.
> 
> 
> 
> After reading that I have no idea what to read
Click to expand...

62C is what we tell everyone.

Little over 62C we say is fine since it's a stresser, nothig will hit that.

What I do is what they would have you sign a stack of documents for saying they are not liable and you understand the risk.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^ i see where you are goin with this... its not truely that low of voltage since extreme LLC bumps volts quite a bit


Yes, read me like a book lol.
I was trying to get a better understanding of how LLC works in the process. I was curious about the 140% figure in one of the bios drop downs, surely it doesn't allow LLC to boost V that much , does it?
I was suspecting that LLC was juicing the chip during prime to the point that something got warm enough for it to throttle down.
It looks like he has a pretty efficient chip there. Would be interesting to see what better cooling would do for it.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> That's not the correct version of IBT for FX.


Care to share? I am not using the avx one as it is rediculous to get stable at....


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, read me like a book lol.
> I was trying to get a better understanding of how LLC works in the process. I was curious about the 140% figure in one of the bios drop downs, surely it doesn't allow LLC to boost V that much , does it?
> I was suspecting that LLC was juicing the chip during prime to the point that something got warm enough for it to throttle down.
> It looks like he has a pretty efficient chip there. Would be interesting to see what better cooling would do for it.


My LLC is weird. Some stress tests (like OCCT) it will boost me to 1.4V from 1.38, and in others it will stay at 1.38.

And in response to your "140%"

If I enable CPU Voltage Frequency response thing

Extreme LLC will boost voltage to about 1.458 under AVX IBT. So I guess it's all interlinked. I'm going to disassemble everything on Saturday, and redo thermal paste and get you guys the batch number for this guy.

It seems like the batch I got out of is ridiculously efficient, which makes me want a loop so bad.


----------



## MistrEd

I may have missed it somewhere in this thread. Where did this AMD linpak come from for IBT? Did the developer make it? I have not come up with any information of the origin of it.


----------



## Honk5891

Can someone link the correct IBT I should be using for my FX 8350 since im apparently using the wrong one....?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I may have missed it somewhere in this thread. Where did this AMD linpak come from for IBT? Did the developer make it? I have not come up with any information of the origin of it.


just a linpack with AVX instructions to artificially decimate FX processors.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Here's something you can try to increase stability. The "CPU VOLTAGE FREQUENCY" Setting can be adjusted pretty flexibly. To my understanding this makes the voltage response to load better and faster. For me it made my voltage fluctuate a lot but it really depends on power supply, which mine is awful.


Yeah, this is one of the settings I've been toying with. Even if you change it from Auto to Manual so you can make it a fixed frequency it adds some stability at lower voltages.
I've been keeping mine at 300 and it's been good.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, read me like a book lol.
> I was trying to get a better understanding of how LLC works in the process. I was curious about the 140% figure in one of the bios drop downs, surely it doesn't allow LLC to boost V that much , does it?
> I was suspecting that LLC was juicing the chip during prime to the point that something got warm enough for it to throttle down.
> It looks like he has a pretty efficient chip there. Would be interesting to see what better cooling would do for it.











he has a good chip







I have the same board and I have been playing around with these settings im running into a wall somewhere that is keeping me from 5.0 stable. but im also doing FSB + multi. I think im going to start doing voltage drops and then bump the multi .5 and just try a voltage 1 by one untill i find it stable... who knows maybe ill use this extreme









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> My LLC is weird. Some stress tests (like OCCT) it will boost me to 1.4V from 1.38, and in others it will stay at 1.38.
> 
> And in response to your "140%"
> 
> If I enable CPU Voltage Frequency response thing
> 
> Extreme LLC will boost voltage to about 1.458 under AVX IBT. So I guess it's all interlinked. I'm going to disassemble everything on Saturday, and redo thermal paste and get you guys the batch number for this guy.
> 
> It seems like the batch I got out of is ridiculously efficient, which makes me want a loop so bad.


good job you did surprise me a little bit


----------



## cssorkinman

My chip will do 50 passes of ibt standard settings at 4.6 ghz on 1.41 volts at load. But I haven't been able to get it to hold 4.7 for 50 passes at that voltage.
Wonder what the VID of that chip is? Mine is 1.28


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My chip will do 50 passes of ibt standard settings at 4.6 ghz on 1.41 volts at load. But I haven't been able to get it to hold 4.7 for 50 passes at that voltage.
> Wonder what the VID of that chip is? Mine is 1.28


VID of my chip in Core Temp reads exactly 1.3.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> VID of my chip in Core Temp reads exactly 1.3.


Yeah yours is probably as leaky as hell which explains why you need so little voltage and it's running so hot. Lucky ducky


----------



## Zeek

Any of you that are around 4.8ghz-5ghz mark, what are your cinebench scores? I get a 8.08 with a 4.93ghz on my 8120 and want to know how much better the 8320 will be.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Yeah yours is probably as leaky as hell which explains why you need so little voltage and it's running so hot. Lucky ducky


what does leaky mean? xD


----------



## Honk5891

This is at 4.9Ghz, how are the results on that? And back to my old question of where do i get the proper IBT for FX series?


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> what does leaky mean? xD


Simple answer is your CPU wastes a lot of power so it draws more than usual. Although for whatever reason it means it scales really well with voltage, the downside is it runs really hot.

I like leakage with Bulldozer/Piledriver though. Leaky chips always seem to do much better


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Simple answer is your CPU wastes a lot of power so it draws more than usual. Although for whatever reason it means it scales really well with voltage, the downside is it runs really hot.
> 
> I like leakage with Bulldozer/Piledriver though. Leaky chips always seem to do much better


Then I'm getting a full loop and going crazy. Probably put my 680 under water too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Any of you that are around 4.8ghz-5ghz mark, what are your cinebench scores? I get a 8.08 with a 4.93ghz on my 8120 and want to know how much better the 8320 will be.


Here you go

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/6580#post_18982719


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Any of you that are around 4.8ghz-5ghz mark, what are your cinebench scores? I get a 8.08 with a 4.93ghz on my 8120 and want to know how much better the 8320 will be.


I get 8.28 on 4.8ghz with my 8350 that's on windows 8 and 1333 MHz ram <--- if that has any affect dunno

Edit: Im sure if I close down some background stuff it will be better, haven't really tried to optimize the score yet


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

here are 3d mark results of my oc
4.93 and 2 460's @ 845 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5505441
5.06 and 460 @ stock sli http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5527114

This should also show that I am limited by my GPUS

I will call this 5gig stable now to start playing with my ram and see how high it will go..

for 5.06
Vore voltage is at 1.548 with Extreme LLC

not sure why its so high but thats what I had to do to get this stable. ill post bios stats in a bit (probably tomorrow)

This should also show that I am limited by my GPUS


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Latest 3DMark score fresh out the oven.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5527305 <

!P8000!








SWEET 1 other guy has a score in this range i just barely broke in







and i am the only one rockin 460's woot beating out SLI 560's

8350 @ 5.06
460 @ 930 + 460 @ 855


----------



## aphasia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> coming from an 1100T as well to the 8350.. I had mine phenom sitting under a CoolerMaster N520 and temps did ok oc'd at 4.1. The 8350 I was limited to 4.6 tops without better cooling so I would recommend the WCing. just make sure if you use the Crosshair that it is am 3+ with most current BIOS first.. otherwise it wont cut it.
> 
> Here is an example of scores that youd expect to see
> 
> 
> 8350 single at 4.9 is 1.29 cinebench


thanks for chiming in.

if i do decide to replace the 1100 with the 8350 in my Asus Crosshair V (original non-Z) AM3+ MB, it'll be added to WC'ing loop (9x120 rads). i agree, 4.6GHz was the max i could get on air with a sabertooth R2, and that was really pushing the thermal limit (mid 60's for core & high 70's for package/socket).

yeah i didn't doubt the Cinebench multi-thread test would destroy the x6 thuban. for my 1100 @ 4.1-4.2 i was getting;
multi: 7.43
single: 1.27

hmmm if i could get low to mid 1.30's with a 8350, might be worth swapping out the 1100 tho that would mean pushing into 5Ghz territory.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> coming from an 1100T as well to the 8350.. I had mine phenom sitting under a CoolerMaster N520 and temps did ok oc'd at 4.1. The 8350 I was limited to 4.6 tops without better cooling so I would recommend the WCing. just make sure if you use the Crosshair that it is am 3+ with most current BIOS first.. otherwise it wont cut it.
> 
> Here is an example of scores that youd expect to see
> 
> 
> 8350 single at 4.9 is 1.29 cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for chiming in.
> 
> if i do decide to replace the 1100 with the 8350 in my Asus Crosshair V (original non-Z) AM3+ MB, it'll be added to WC'ing loop (9x120 rads). i agree, 4.6GHz was the max i could get on air with a sabertooth R2, and that was really pushing the thermal limit (mid 60's for core & high 70's for package/socket).
> 
> yeah i didn't doubt the Cinebench multi-thread test would destroy the x6 thuban. for my 1100 @ 4.1-4.2 i was getting;
> multi: 7.43
> single: 1.27
> 
> hmmm if i could get low to mid 1.30's with a 8350, might be worth swapping out the 1100 tho that would mean pushing into 5Ghz territory.
Click to expand...

I get about 1.35 single-thread, but at 5Ghz, ya.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aphasia*
> 
> thanks for chiming in.
> 
> if i do decide to replace the 1100 with the 8350 in my Asus Crosshair V (original non-Z) AM3+ MB, it'll be added to WC'ing loop (9x120 rads). i agree, 4.6GHz was the max i could get on air with a sabertooth R2, and that was really pushing the thermal limit (mid 60's for core & high 70's for package/socket).
> 
> yeah i didn't doubt the Cinebench multi-thread test would destroy the x6 thuban. for my 1100 @ 4.1-4.2 i was getting;
> multi: 7.43
> single: 1.27
> 
> hmmm if i could get low to mid 1.30's with a 8350, might be worth swapping out the 1100 tho that would mean pushing into 5Ghz territory.


With that kind of cooling.. I would expect to see you hit 5.0 easy.. Have you checked the cpu listings for that board?


----------



## Tarnix

Quoting myself







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think I just came at this:


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> My sammys will do 2400, but I have to use 1.5v+ with 11-11-11-28 2T timings.


My G Skill Trident 1866 dram with XMP of 8-9-9-24 does 2400mhz with timings of 10-11-11-31 no problems.. Its better than the so-called Samsung Wonder ram.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> My LLC is weird. Some stress tests (like OCCT) it will boost me to 1.4V from 1.38, and in others it will stay at 1.38.
> 
> And in response to your "140%"
> 
> If I enable CPU Voltage Frequency response thing
> 
> Extreme LLC will boost voltage to about 1.458 under AVX IBT. So I guess it's all interlinked. I'm going to disassemble everything on Saturday, and redo thermal paste and get you guys the batch number for this guy.
> 
> It seems like the batch I got out of is ridiculously efficient, which makes me want a loop so bad.


what is the default CPU voltage frequency on a Crosshair V? I have ultra LLC setting and 310 Feb and 15 multiplier. Any recommended setting for CPU voltage frequency. Right now 2400 nb-cpu frequency 2400 dram frequency and 2400 HT-Link frequency. CPU voltage 1.443 v.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> what is the default CPU voltage frequency on a Crosshair V? I have ultra LLC setting and 310 Feb and 15 multiplier. Any recommended setting for CPU voltage frequency. Right now 2400 nb-cpu frequency 2400 dram frequency and 2400 HT-Link frequency. CPU voltage 1.443 v.


Default cpu volt%e is not determined by the motherboard to my knowledge. I believe its factory settings of your chip that determine that. Because you can have 2 of the exact same chip but they will both has different default voltages.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I may have missed it somewhere in this thread. Where did this AMD linpak come from for IBT? Did the developer make it? I have not come up with any information of the origin of it.


I posted it here originally, but people still seem to want to tell me all about how much more stressful it is.







It came from the official IBT thread at ExtremeSystems. If you need a copy someone here can upload it, or I can do it later when I get in from work.









It could do with being added to the OP really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My G Skill Trident 1866 dram with XMP of 8-9-9-24 does 2400mhz with timings of 10-11-11-31 no problems.. Its better than the so-called Samsung Wonder ram.


My 'so-called Samsung wonder RAM' does 2400Mhz with 10-10-10-28 and 1.575v, so there.







Shame my 8350 is the worst clocker here!


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/6580#post_18982719


I'm busting to push my 8350 over 1.6v to see if I can get 5Ghz IBT (with AVX) stable. I've probably got the temp headroom, core temps at 1.58v are high 40s to low 50s and socket temp isn't over 65. I just don't really want to be having to buy another 8350, although to be fair this one's a crap clocker so maybe I should kill it for the excuse to replace it!









Does anyone know if the core voltage sensor is in the CPU or on the mobo? I'm guessing it's on the mobo, I think my next board will be one with voltage measuring points.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Any of you that are around 4.8ghz-5ghz mark, what are your cinebench scores? I get a 8.08 with a 4.93ghz on my 8120 and want to know how much better the 8320 will be.


heres mine on 8350. i did a few for u from 4.8-5.0ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm busting to push my 8350 over 1.6v to see if I can get 5Ghz IBT (with AVX) stable. I've probably got the temp headroom, core temps at 1.58v are high 40s to low 50s and socket temp isn't over 65. I just don't really want to be having to buy another 8350, although to be fair this one's a crap clocker so maybe I should kill it for the excuse to replace it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the core voltage sensor is in the CPU or on the mobo? I'm guessing it's on the mobo, I think my next board will be one with voltage measuring points.


yes mobo i think as i cant put 1.6 in bios as it says voltage over current kicks in lol. or something like that
i have to stick 1.6 and over in via asus suite









unless anyone knows of a settng in bios i can disable to avoid this


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes mobo i think as i cant put 1.6 in bios as it says voltage over current kicks in lol. or something like that
> i have to stick 1.6 and over in via asus suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unless anyone knows of a settng in bios i can disable to avoid this*


Any luck with *enabling* this?


Edited because I can't read o.o

Okay. There _is_ a setting, but it's absent from my motherboard...
Quote:


> CPU Voltage Over-Current Protection: Extends the current trip threshold before the CPU VRM will shut-down. Increase to facilitate overclocking (higher current draw).


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> heres mine on 8350. i did a few for u from 4.8-5.0ghz


Thanks for that. Quite the little performance increase with the 8350. Gonna see what MC has this weekend


----------



## mongoled

Hi guys!

IMHO, after spending the good part of a week playing with 2 different FX-8350's and different stress testing programs, I put little faith in IBT as a stress testing tool.

OCCT and prime95, yup, these really push system to the limit

IBT, nope, just does not do it.

Why do I say this, well its simples, OCCT and Prime95 need so much more voltage to be *stable*

Example

On the FX-8350 that im keeping, IBT custom 6000mb 10 runs, competed at 5ghz with only 1.47125v volts.

OCCT and prime95 on the other hand need 1.55v to even become near stable !!

That is a huge jump, I dont have much faith in IBT because of this.

It was a similar story with the other FX-8350.

Anyhow, peeps dont have to agree, just the hardcore, like myself, would probably vouch for prime95 then OCCT for the extreme stability test, with some gaming.

IBT just doesnt cut the mustard....


----------



## Tarnix

I personally don't consider my system _stable_ after *before* a week of Crysis / OpenGL/ Heaven bench/Folding activity. IBT is just an appetizer to me.

edited cause I can't write o.o


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes mobo i think as i cant put 1.6 in bios as it says voltage over current kicks in lol. or something like that
> i have to stick 1.6 and over in via asus suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless anyone knows of a settng in bios i can disable to avoid this


It's probably a good thing. I've been getting much more stable Overclocks by enabling the higher amperage settings, and increasing the CPU Power frequency to 350 (I might try it at 400 soon)
I also switched T-Probe to Extreme so it doesn't throttle at all.

Since Watt = V x A, IMO it's better to allow for higher amperage, so the voltage can stay steady (while the Amperage Requirement fluctuates), and isn't generating extra heat.
Quote:


> Wiki: The AM3+ Socket offers improved power regulation and power quality specifications, including an increased maximum current support of 145 A versus 110 A


Example
- 200W = 1.6v x 125A
or
- 200W = 1.53v x 130A

I can't find any specs on what the stock limit is on amperage, and it's probably different per board. (possibly starts at the AM3 spec of 110A?)
Asus has the increase amperage setting for 130%, so 110A x 1.30 = 143A - coincidence?

So since every CPU is different based on leakage and quality etc. It might be possible to figure out the requirements at the point where you need a large voltage increase.
Example:
- From 4.5Ghz to 4.6Ghz needs three notches in vCore - 1.35 to 1.38
- From 4.6Ghz to 4.7Ghz needs six notches in vCore - 1.38 to 1.44
You can assume that your amperage needs have risen passed the stock setting. So 110% increase to amperage (up to 121A) you might be able to run 4.7Ghz at 1.41v

*This is not to be taken as 100% accurate, but is a combination of facts that I have found, mixed with my own testing, and observations.*

Interesting testing would be if someone with a Kill'a'Watt could measure the Watts at idle and Prime Load at a few different Overclocks (4.2-4.8)
Then you could take the difference in Watts (idle/load) and divide the vCore. When graphed it will show if there is a linear increase in Amperage requirements per Overclocked. So you could estimate how far you could push your CPU, within your personal limits.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It's probably a good thing. I've been getting much more stable Overclocks by enabling the higher amperage settings, and increasing the CPU Power frequency to 350 (I might try it at 400 soon)
> I also switched T-Probe to Extreme so it doesn't throttle at all.
> 
> Since Watt = V x A, IMO it's better to allow for higher amperage, so the voltage can stay steady (while the Amperage Requirement fluctuates), and isn't generating extra heat.
> Example
> - 200W = 1.6v x 125A
> or
> - 200W = 1.53v x 130A
> 
> I can't find any specs on what the stock limit is on amperage, and it's probably different per board. (possibly starts at the AM3 spec of 110A?)
> Asus has the increase amperage setting for 130%, so 110A x 1.30 = 143A
> 
> So since every CPU is different based on leakage and quality etc. It might be possible to figure out the requirements at the point where you need a large voltage increase.
> Example:
> - From 4.5Ghz to 4.6Ghz needs three notches in vCore - 1.35 to 1.38
> - From 4.6Ghz to 4.7Ghz needs six notches in vCore - 1.38 to 1.44
> You can assume that your amperage needs have risen passed the stock setting. So 110% increase to amperage (up to 121A) you might be able to run 4.7Ghz at 1.41v
> 
> *This is not to be taken as 100% accurate, but is a combination of facts that I have found, mixed with my own testing, and observations.*


There was a pretty interesting post on xtremesystems done by Stilt that measured increased wattage requirements for each additional 100MHz on one of his chips. I'll look for it later but off the top of my head it went something like, from 0-3500Mhz, each additional 100MHz = 2W additional power, 3500-4500MHz = 2.5W for each additional 100MHz, and 4.5GHz+ each 100MHz increase was roughly 3W extra.

I'm not 100% sure what his method for testing was but I'm pretty sure all frequency bands were measured at the exact same voltage so you could measure the additional amperage requirements for each frequency, for that chip at least.

edit: Post is here. If you have some free time it's worth checking out all of his posts. He's done alot of testing related to Vishera power comsumption


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> There was a pretty interesting post on xtremesystems done by Stilt that measured increased wattage requirements for each additional 100MHz on one of his chips. I'll look for it later but off the top of my head it went something like, from 0-3500Mhz, each additional 100MHz = 2W additional power, 3500-4500MHz = 2.5W for each additional 100MHz, and 4.5GHz+ each 100MHz increase was roughly 3W extra.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what his method for testing was but I'm pretty sure all frequency bands were measured at the exact same voltage so you could measure the additional amperage requirements for each frequency, for that chip at least.
> 
> edit: Post is here. If you have some free time it's worth checking out all of his posts. He's done alot of testing related to Vishera power comsumption


Yes it looks like his numbers are pretty much exactly on.
So basically 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz will be the limit of 110A when Stress Testing. So if your CPU has a higher stock voltage (Turbo Disabled) then you will have to increase the Amperage Settings earlier. At least higher VID CPU's tend to run cooler, so it's a good trade off.

Edited: If your CPU has a higher stock voltage then you wont have to increase your Current Setting as much as a low VID CPU.
125Watts at VID of 1.28v = 97.65A (Higher Temps, more vCore Range)
125Watt at VID of 1.4v = 89A (Lower Temps, requires higher voltage to CPU)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yes it looks like his numbers are pretty much exactly on.
> So basically 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz will be the limit of 110A when Stress Testing. So if your CPU has a higher stock voltage (Turbo Disabled) then you will have to increase the Amperage Settings earlier. But, higher VID CPU's tend to run cooler, so it's a good trade off.


wow this is starting to make sense of why I have to boost my voltages higher to get over the 5 barrier... but i am running cooler so i think all of this is on point









I do have a Higher VID of 1.37 batch 1237 this information will help me lower my voltages. then im going to play more with the different phases to get a well rounded OC.. and im hoping I can get my ram to 2300


----------



## Trafnovich

Hi guys iam very new to this forum and i own a FX-8350 so here's what i've managed to do so far.



Last version of IBT and 10min of prime Small FFTs

VCORE 1.4375v LLC @ Ultra High
VCPU/NB 1.475v LLC @ High
VNB 1.2v
VDRAM is 1.65v bios but its actually running at 1.68v dont know why

*Edit, i forgot VNBHT 1.25v


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> wow this is starting to make sense of why I have to boost my voltages higher to get over the 5 barrier... but i am running cooler so i think all of this is on point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a Higher VID of 1.37 batch 1237 this information will help me lower my voltages. then im going to play more with the different phases to get a well rounded OC.. and im hoping I can get my ram to 2300


I'll do your base VID as an example, to see if it matches up. (as this is mostly theory)
Most of the FX 8350's are able to reach 4.5Ghz using just their base VID on Ultra High LLC so that will be the example.
Quote:


> 125W Under Full Stress Test (+15%) = 143W @ 1.37v - running 4.0Ghz
> _143W = 1.37v x 104A_
> So with every 100Mhz between 4.0-4.5Ghz = 2.5W -- 4.5Ghz @ 1.37v = 155.5W
> _155.5W = 1.37v x 113.5A_
> So without increasing Current Range
> _155.5W = 1.412v x 110A_


So with your high VID, to run 4.5Ghz at the stock voltage (most likely Ultra High LLC) you would need to bump the CPU Current to 110%

I was bored so I thought I'd go a little further with some of the info given by The Stilt on extremesystems.org
*(Same example using F3's CPU)*

_So given the average of 3 ticks of 0.0125v for every 100Mhz increase, it's a rough estimate that for every 100Mhz, is an increase of 12Watts_
So from 4.5Ghz to 5.0Ghz (0.1875v increase - Total: 1.5575v)(60Watt Increase - Total 215.5)
Quote:


> *Edited for Bad Math* - Guess that's why you should always show your work.
> Here is the recommended settings for 5.0Ghz
> 5.0Ghz @ 1.5575v, 215.5W, *138A* Full Load - Will need the 130% Current Increase.
> So @ 1.5575v on Ultra High LLC, if you can contain the temps, you should be ok.


----------



## PaddieMayne

*2 MORE PICTURES OF THE INSIDE WORK TO KEEP YOU GOING...

THIS PROJECT IS MAINLY BEING HELD UP AT THE MOMENT BY THE ROYAL MAIL, HAHA!*

*THIS IS THE MODDED SIDE PANEL WITH A FILTERED 120mm APACHE PWM FAN BLOWING DIRECTLY ONTO THE BACK OF THE CPU SOCKET.*


*HERES THE ONGOING INSIDE JOB.*


*MORE TO FOLLOW SOON,*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> My sammys will do 2400, but I have to use 1.5v+ with 11-11-11-28 2T timings.
> 
> 
> 
> My G Skill Trident 1866 dram with XMP of 8-9-9-24 does 2400mhz with timings of 10-11-11-31 no problems.. Its better than the so-called Samsung Wonder ram.
Click to expand...

Said WonderRAM also costs only $40.

Your Kit cost $124.

'nuff said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> what is the default CPU voltage frequency on a Crosshair V? I have ultra LLC setting and 310 Feb and 15 multiplier. Any recommended setting for CPU voltage frequency. Right now 2400 nb-cpu frequency 2400 dram frequency and 2400 HT-Link frequency. CPU voltage 1.443 v.
> 
> 
> 
> Default cpu volt%e is not determined by the motherboard to my knowledge. I believe its factory settings of your chip that determine that. Because you can have 2 of the exact same chip but they will both has different default voltages.
Click to expand...

Typos aside, yes, that is how it works. The default VID also hints at what kind of overclocker it will be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I personally don't consider my system _stable_ after *before* a week of Crysis / OpenGL/ Heaven bench/Folding activity. IBT is just an appetizer to me.
> 
> *edited cause I can't write o.o*


Lol, you're having a bad day aren't ya.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes mobo i think as i cant put 1.6 in bios as it says voltage over current kicks in lol. or something like that
> i have to stick 1.6 and over in via asus suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless anyone knows of a settng in bios i can disable to avoid this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably a good thing. I've been getting much more stable Overclocks by enabling the higher amperage settings, and increasing the CPU Power frequency to 350 (I might try it at 400 soon)
> I also switched T-Probe to Extreme so it doesn't throttle at all.
> 
> Since Watt = V x A, IMO it's better to allow for higher amperage, so the voltage can stay steady (while the Amperage Requirement fluctuates), and isn't generating extra heat.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki: The AM3+ Socket offers improved power regulation and power quality specifications, including an increased maximum current support of 145 A versus 110 A
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Example
> - 200W = 1.6v x 125A
> or
> - 200W = 1.53v x 130A
> 
> I can't find any specs on what the stock limit is on amperage, and it's probably different per board. (possibly starts at the AM3 spec of 110A?)
> Asus has the increase amperage setting for 130%, so 110A x 1.30 = 143A - coincidence?
> 
> So since every CPU is different based on leakage and quality etc. It might be possible to figure out the requirements at the point where you need a large voltage increase.
> Example:
> - From 4.5Ghz to 4.6Ghz needs three notches in vCore - 1.35 to 1.38
> - From 4.6Ghz to 4.7Ghz needs six notches in vCore - 1.38 to 1.44
> You can assume that your amperage needs have risen passed the stock setting. So 110% increase to amperage (up to 121A) you might be able to run 4.7Ghz at 1.41v
> 
> *This is not to be taken as 100% accurate, but is a combination of facts that I have found, mixed with my own testing, and observations.*
> 
> Interesting testing would be if someone with a Kill'a'Watt could measure the Watts at idle and Prime Load at a few different Overclocks (4.2-4.8)
> Then you could take the difference in Watts (idle/load) and divide the vCore. When graphed it will show if there is a linear increase in Amperage requirements per Overclocked. So you could estimate how far you could push your CPU, within your personal limits.
Click to expand...

Interesting. That sort of information would be good for the data collection thread as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'll do your base VID as an example, to see if it matches up. (as this is mostly theory)
> Most of the FX 8350's are able to reach 4.5Ghz using just their base VID on Ultra High LLC so that will be the example.
> So with your high VID, to run 4.5Ghz at the stock voltage (most likely Ultra High LLC) you would need to bump the CPU Current to 110%
> 
> I was bored so I thought I'd go a little further with some of the info given by The Stilt on extremesystems.org
> *(Same example using F3's CPU)*
> 
> _So given the average of 3 ticks of 0.0125v for every 100Mhz increase, it's a rough estimate that for every 100Mhz, is an increase of 12Watts_
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the recommended settings for 5.0Ghz
> 5.0Ghz @ 1.4325, 213W, *148A* Full Load *Over the 145A Max*
> So to put it within limits
> 5.0Ghz @ 213W = 1.47v x 145A (Stress Load)*Doesn't account for loss due to temps*
> So I wonder if you could set 1.4325 with Extreme LLC to make it stable (it would boost to 1.47+). Or if it would even be ok at that 145A Limit.
> Guess that's why they added that 140% Current option
Click to expand...

im going to play around a little when I get the chance but this is the stuff that I was talking about when I was saying about playing with the Phases.. its seems (and what I have messed around with) is that they do infact help this is making complete sense.. as you had stated before it may not be voltage holding things back but amps I do have 5.06 stable at 1.48v with extreme LLC that bumps it close to 1.6v underload stress testing. I do think that I have changed the power frequency but have it at 350 or so because i was slightly worried about my VRM's overheating guess this will be more or less the fine tuning that will target everything in.

and if everything said turns to pan things out.. I wonder what the implactions it will do with RAM as they seem to be more volitile and sensative


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> *2 MORE PICTURES OF THE INSIDE WORK TO KEEP YOU GOING...
> 
> THIS PROJECT IS MAINLY BEING HELD UP AT THE MOMENT BY THE ROYAL MAIL, HAHA!*
> 
> *THIS IS THE MODDED SIDE PANEL WITH A FILTERED 120mm APACHE PWM FAN BLOWING DIRECTLY ONTO THE BACK OF THE CPU SOCKET.*
> 
> 
> *HERES THE ONGOING INSIDE JOB.*
> 
> 
> *MORE TO FOLLOW SOON,*


I'm thoroughly interested in this. Have you seen a difference in stability/temps? Have you considered having a custom waterblock made to affix to a small loop?


----------



## sgtgates

Hey everyone, Ive been kinda quiet on OCN regarding posts but I would like to thank those of you who helped me get my overclock on this thread its been fun, as well as some inspiration!. Here are some pictures of my rig. Let me know if you want more pictures or have questions on my build or my modding. Water cooling Radiators are 1 XSPC 280 rad and 1 Swiftech 120 rad. Both I had to mod to fit so its a squeeze, but max 56c under load at 1.525v







Also check out my rig profile if so desired! to see components, although pics are not updated. Sorry for bad picture quality all I had was my webcam.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Good news for Gertrude and others interested: I got 2 more syringes of IC Diamond in the mail yesterday, so today I'll be disassembling everything, which means we will find the batch number of my CPU in the process.


----------



## Honk5891

Can anyone please post a link for the proper IBT to be used with the FX 8350. Ive been trying to google it but come up empty handed as to whats what. Thanks in advance


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes mobo i think as i cant put 1.6 in bios as it says voltage over current kicks in lol. or something like that
> i have to stick 1.6 and over in via asus suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless anyone knows of a settng in bios i can disable to avoid this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> How is your overrall experience with your new Sabertooth board???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafnovich*
> 
> Hi guys iam very new to this forum and i own a FX-8350 so here's what i've managed to do so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Last version of IBT and 10min of prime Small FFTs
> 
> VCORE 1.4375v LLC @ Ultra High
> VCPU/NB 1.475v LLC @ High
> VNB 1.2v
> VDRAM is 1.65v bios but its actually running at 1.68v dont know why
> 
> *Edit, i forgot VNBHT 1.25v


I am not sure what cpu-nb voltage should be under stress, but normally one does not set it at auto. Many experienced overclockers set it at 1.225 volts in bios. Vishera , unlike Bulldozer does not do to well with high cpu-nb voltages. This my personal observation. Under stress may well be a different story.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Can anyone please post a link for the proper IBT to be used with the FX 8350. Ive been trying to google it but come up empty handed as to whats what. Thanks in advance


 LinData_1101005_AMD_Intel.zip 3368k .zip file


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> LinData_1101005_AMD_Intel.zip 3368k .zip file


This does not work for me. I download the file and extract to desktop and it gives me errors. The folder is there but nothing inside. Any chance of another method?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> This does not work for me. I download the file and extract to desktop and it gives me errors. The folder is there but nothing inside. Any chance of another method?


try this

IBT AVX.zip 4603k .zip file


----------



## Honk5891

AVX is horrible to get a stable overclock.


----------



## gertruude

Very good board. Most ive benched is 5.3ghz. Trying to find a good 5ghz clock for 24/7. Loads of different bios settings that ive not seen before so still getting used to them lol


----------



## Trafnovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am not sure what cpu-nb voltage should be under stress, but normally one does not set it at auto. Many experienced overclockers set it at 1.225 volts in bios. Vishera , unlike Bulldozer does not do to well with high cpu-nb voltages. This my personal observation. Under stress may well be a different story.


Hi thank you for your input, indeed my vcpu-nb was way too high, i've lowered it to 1.34 idle and about 1.37 on load, anything below that makes IBT crash, strangly prime would stay stable at lower vcpunb than ibt.
Maybe because ibt uses more ram idk.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> AVX is horrible to get a stable overclock.


for 5.06 I have to put LLC on extreme and it pushes it to almost 1.6v


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> for 5.06 I have to put LLC on extreme and it pushes it to almost 1.6v


For 5Ghz? Max voltage is like 1.55V though. Im at 4.9Ghz right now on 1.48V under load with llc ultra high but it isnt quite stable with AVX but it is in the other version of IBT. Id like to have 5Ghz 24/7


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> For 5Ghz? Max voltage is like 1.55V though. Im at 4.9Ghz right now on 1.48V under load with llc ultra high but it isnt quite stable with AVX but it is in the other version of IBT. Id like to have 5Ghz 24/7


What are you goingto be using your pc for?

Im having trouble with avx ibt too but i pass with occt. with ibt avx i go to more than 1.58 and still not stable lol

I wouldnt sweat it out over avx ibt unless ofc you are wanting to be stable with that


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> For 5Ghz? Max voltage is like 1.55V though. Im at 4.9Ghz right now on 1.48V under load with llc ultra high but it isnt quite stable with AVX but it is in the other version of IBT. Id like to have 5Ghz 24/7


what is the VID of your chip at default with no turbo? and mine seems to be fitting with what computerrestore has been talking about. in addition according to http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread I am right in the same area as others with the same VID and batch also 5.06 is a lot closer to 5.1 so I would say 1.53-1.57 with high/ultra high LLC for 5.0 seems to be about right. I think this is where we have the luck of the silicon

looks like we are starting to get a good share of data too


----------



## Roadkill95

Wheres the 95W tdp FX8300 CPU that AMD promised us?







Do you guys know?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Wheres the 95W tdp FX8300 CPU that AMD promised us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys know?


probably coming but is getting release to japan first? and if that price is right you should just buy an 8320 and down clock it pfft

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-cpu-fx-8300-piledriver,20051.html


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what is the VID of your chip at default with no turbo? and mine seems to be fitting with what computerrestore has been talking about. in addition according to http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread I am right in the same area as others with the same VID and batch also 5.06 is a lot closer to 5.1 so I would say 1.53-1.57 with high/ultra high LLC for 5.0 seems to be about right. I think this is where we have the luck of the silicon
> 
> looks like we are starting to get a good share of data too


Dont know what the VID is or how to check to be honest. And I forgot to look at batch number when I installed lol.

Ill be using my PC mostly just for gaming so it doesnt have to be AVX stable. Only thing I like about the AVX is I get lower temps. My Gflops are around 46 on regular IBT (dunno if this is good or not) but it at least passes.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> probably coming but is getting release to japan first? and if that price is right you should just buy an 8320 and down clock it pfft
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-cpu-fx-8300-piledriver,20051.html


So no improvements at all over the original PD chips?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Dont know what the VID is or how to check to be honest. And I forgot to look at batch number when I installed lol.
> 
> Ill be using my PC mostly just for gaming so it doesnt have to be AVX stable. Only thing I like about the AVX is I get lower temps. My Gflops are around 46 on regular IBT (dunno if this is good or not) but it at least passes.


to find VID turn off all power saving features and disable turbo (if im correct as this is how I obtained mine) the VID will show in cpu z after that.. If i am wrong someone let me know


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> probably coming but is getting release to japan first? and if that price is right you should just buy an 8320 and down clock it pfft
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-cpu-fx-8300-piledriver,20051.html
> 
> 
> 
> So no improvements at all over the original PD chips?
Click to expand...

None of the lower TDP chips are improvements over their counterparts. They're just clocked lower or better binned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what is the VID of your chip at default with no turbo? and mine seems to be fitting with what computerrestore has been talking about. in addition according to http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread I am right in the same area as others with the same VID and batch also 5.06 is a lot closer to 5.1 so I would say 1.53-1.57 with high/ultra high LLC for 5.0 seems to be about right. I think this is where we have the luck of the silicon
> 
> looks like we are starting to get a good share of data too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know what the VID is or how to check to be honest. And I forgot to look at batch number when I installed lol.
> 
> Ill be using my PC mostly just for gaming so it doesnt have to be AVX stable. Only thing I like about the AVX is I get lower temps. My Gflops are around 46 on regular IBT (dunno if this is good or not) but it at least passes.
Click to expand...

Boot up full stock with all power saving features off and look at CPU-Z while idle, it'll be close enough.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> So no improvements at all over the original PD chips?


basically its all the same stuff.. just lowered multi's to be with in the thermal out put of 95w. The only thing I see personally is you may get a lucky chip and oc that beast to 5.0 but from my understanding is that all the FX chips are coming from the same silicon just binned for a different rating.. some may have defects some may just not fit in the acceptable TDP limits for that class AKA a 8350 that heats up too much at 4.0 with turbo 4.2 would essentially be binned as a 8320. Hence why its a major down clock with a huge turbo boost. in theory you could produce the same effect with an 8320/8350

WOOT I have the Highest OC out of batch 1237 that has bee recorded
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> So no improvements at all over the original PD chips?
> 
> 
> 
> basically its all the same stuff.. just lowered multi's to be with in the thermal out put of 95w. The only thing I see personally is you may get a lucky chip and oc that beast to 5.0 but from my understanding is that all the FX chips are coming from the same silicon just binned for a different rating.. some may have defects some may just not fit in the acceptable TDP limits for that class AKA a 8350 that heats up too much at 4.0 with turbo 4.2 would essentially be binned as a 8320. Hence why its a major down clock with a huge turbo boost. in theory you could produce the same effect with an 8320/8350
> 
> WOOT I have the Highest OC out of batch 1237 that has bee recorded
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
Click to expand...

Nice, and since I haven't said it, congrats on reaching 5Ghz, welcome to the club.







We got some platers of food over on that wall, and you can take out a jet ski as long as you return it when done.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> basically its all the same stuff.. just lowered multi's to be with in the thermal out put of 95w. The only thing I see personally is you may get a lucky chip and oc that beast to 5.0 but from my understanding is that all the FX chips are coming from the same silicon just binned for a different rating.. some may have defects some may just not fit in the acceptable TDP limits for that class AKA a 8350 that heats up too much at 4.0 with turbo 4.2 would essentially be binned as a 8320. Hence why its a major down clock with a huge turbo boost. in theory you could produce the same effect with an 8320/8350
> 
> WOOT I have the Highest OC out of batch 1237 that has bee recorded
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


OK Thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nice, and since I haven't said it, congrats on reaching 5Ghz, welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got some platers of food over on that wall, and you can take out a jet ski as long as you return it when done.


LOL thanx but I prefer a good ol' pint of guinness







I also updated most of my info on the data collection thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> OK Thanks


you're welcome


----------



## Olafthewimpy

For those concerned: Batch 1244.


----------



## Morbious81

Hi all,
I'm new to the FX 8350. I've upgraded from my faithful 965BE. I'm a bit confused about Core Temp and its dislike for FX chips.
Should I ignore it at idle, and trust it under load? As it is I've adjusted the offset by 9*C so my core temp reads the same as my bios. If core temp is accurate at load on the FX chips my temps at load would be reading 9*C too high, which when over clocking can make a big difference between trying to push it a bit more, or backing off. Forgive me if this has been addressed. I haven't been able to find an answer. also if anyone has advice on a temp monitor program that works better with these chips I'd appreciate it.


----------



## MistrEd

I have been reading a little in the extreme systems forum.

From what Stilt said concerning Vishera:

Achieving 24/7 stability at 5.0GHz+ is not matter of how good your chip is, let alone the batch code of the CPU.
Each and every single one Vishera CPU ever manufactured will reach 5.0GHz 24/7... with sufficient cooling.

The term sufficient varies. It is anything between 10C liquid to LN2.

Only one thing is certain: 24/7 stable 5.0GHz or higher cannot currently be done on normal air or watercooling.
Because of heat <=> power consumption (motherboard).

yet there are many in here claiming stable oc's @5ghz. Kinda makes me wonder what is considered stable or if 5ghz stable is even possible. yet on the very 1st page of this thread here there are many listed 24/7 as stable in the list. . Sure I can up to 5ghz, it boots into OS and will run, but will never pass any reasonable stability test of 24 hours let alone 7 days. I think there needs to be some baseline to consider 24/7 stable. Either that or the information from the other place is wrong by the other person.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I have been reading a little in the extreme systems forum.
> 
> From what Stilt said concerning Vishera:
> 
> Achieving 24/7 stability at 5.0GHz+ is not matter of how good your chip is, let alone the batch code of the CPU.
> Each and every single one Vishera CPU ever manufactured will reach 5.0GHz 24/7... with sufficient cooling.
> 
> The term sufficient varies. It is anything between 10C liquid to LN2.
> 
> Only one thing is certain: 24/7 stable 5.0GHz or higher cannot currently be done on normal air or watercooling.
> Because of heat <=> power consumption (motherboard).
> 
> yet there are many in here claiming stable oc's @5ghz. Kinda makes me wonder what is considered stable or if 5ghz stable is even possible. yet on the very 1st page of this thread here there are many listed 24/7 as stable in the list. . Sure I can up to 5ghz, it boots into OS and will run, but will never pass any reasonable stability test of 24 hours let alone 7 days. I think there needs to be some baseline to consider 24/7 stable. Either that or the information from the other place is wrong by the other person.


I saw a discussion in another thread about how stability is not a term to which the words "true" or "false" are applicable. Even at stock speeds some chips don't pass stress tests, and all CPU's degrade over time, so they all get less stable over time making the "24/7" claim meaningless since 24/7 implies your CPU can run 5.0ghz (or whatever) ad infinitum, which I promise you, it can't. Stress testing, in my eyes, is a shortcut to see if your computer will ever crash in daily usage. If you never experience a crash outside of a stress test, I would argue that your hardware is as stable as you could ask it to be.


----------



## MistrEd

If I had a chip from any maker that would not pass a stress test @stock, I would be returning it. I have never had a chip fail any proven stress test @ stock speed ever. I have been buying cpus for over 15 years.


----------



## cssorkinman

I guess I look at it as being able to pass stability testing at 5 ghz for a reasonable amount of time. This should suggest that it will be stable for normal use at 5ghz daily.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I have been reading a little in the extreme systems forum.
> 
> From what Stilt said concerning Vishera:
> 
> Achieving 24/7 stability at 5.0GHz+ is not matter of how good your chip is, let alone the batch code of the CPU.
> Each and every single one Vishera CPU ever manufactured will reach 5.0GHz 24/7... with sufficient cooling.
> 
> The term sufficient varies. It is anything between 10C liquid to LN2.
> 
> *Only one thing is certain: 24/7 stable 5.0GHz or higher cannot currently be done on normal air or watercooling.
> Because of heat <=> power consumption (motherboard).*
> 
> yet there are many in here claiming stable oc's @5ghz. Kinda makes me wonder what is considered stable or if 5ghz stable is even possible. yet on the very 1st page of this thread here there are many listed 24/7 as stable in the list. . Sure I can up to 5ghz, it boots into OS and will run, but will never pass any reasonable stability test of 24 hours let alone 7 days. I think there needs to be some baseline to consider 24/7 stable. Either that or the information from the other place is wrong by the other person.














































































































BAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!

Check the data collection thread, read what F3ERS, myself, Red and cssorkinman had to do, what we went through, how long we've used it, and what we've done. We've been running these chips for months. We know exactly what we can do and how stable we are.

Don't just walk into a room full of people who use 5Ghz 24/7 never shutting down and say we're all wrong. Especially not with something as vague as "well, can it stress for a week!?!". Even if we wasted a full week testing, you'd just claim "can it stress for a month!?!". At what point do you back off and admit we're stable?

Stable is subjective. To me, stable means doing everything I do normally and never crashing. This includes gaming, recording, encoding ripping DVDs, rendering, benchmarking, browsing and all the other stuff I do without ever shutting down the computer unless I want to tweak the hardware or BIOS. I will not waste a week of my time running a pointless test when my system will show instability all on it's own. I'll do a quick IBT run to test temps or something, but that's about it. Considering I've been running 5Ghz for over a month with no crashes, are you going to tell me I'm wrong?


----------



## MistrEd

I guess I was stable then @5ghz back on 11/24/12 then. Sorry I ever brought anything up then.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I have been reading a little in the extreme systems forum.
> 
> From what Stilt said concerning Vishera:
> 
> Achieving 24/7 stability at 5.0GHz+ is not matter of how good your chip is, let alone the batch code of the CPU.
> Each and every single one Vishera CPU ever manufactured will reach 5.0GHz 24/7... with sufficient cooling.
> 
> The term sufficient varies. It is anything between 10C liquid to LN2.
> 
> Only one thing is certain: 24/7 stable 5.0GHz or higher cannot currently be done on normal air or watercooling.
> Because of heat <=> power consumption (motherboard).
> 
> yet there are many in here claiming stable oc's @5ghz. Kinda makes me wonder what is considered stable or if 5ghz stable is even possible. yet on the very 1st page of this thread here there are many listed 24/7 as stable in the list. . Sure I can up to 5ghz, it boots into OS and will run, but will never pass any reasonable stability test of 24 hours let alone 7 days. I think there needs to be some baseline to consider 24/7 stable. Either that or the information from the other place is wrong by the other person.


I really do think that all you need is better cooling and you would have a good chance of running 5 ghz. I see that you have a very good chip, motherboard and powersupply, but the weak point is your cooler. There is a tremendous difference in heat load on these chips between idle and 100% usage on all cores, cooling these 8 core cpu's at about 4.5 or 4.6 ghz is the limit of air cooling.
If you seek 5 ghz you will need an h-100 at the very least.
If you lived a little closer, I'd bring my thermaltake 2.0 extreme over and I'm betting we could get you stable at 5ghz


----------



## MistrEd

Temps are not a issue at 4.6ghz I am only at around 49c core temp at 100% full load. I had a H100 I got rid of it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Temps are not a issue at 4.6ghz I am only only at around 49c core temp at 100% full load. I had a H100 I got rid of it.


I guess I thought we were talking about 5 ghz , which is a totally different ballgame than 4.6.
I'm almost certain temps would be an issue if you were stress testing @ 5 ghz with any air cooler. There is a huge difference between the voltages needed to run 4.6 and 5 ghz.
In the case of my chip, it can run 100% on all 8 cores at 4.6 ghz on 1.41 volts at load. In order to run 5 ghz it requires 1.536 volts at load to be stable. That = a lot of extra heat.
I can run ibt at 5 ghz, setting it at 1.6 volts with a loaded voltage of 1.53 volts and temps will be around 49 C after about 20 passes or so and pretty much stay there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Check the data collection thread, read what F3ERS, myself, Red and cssorkinman had to do, what we went through, how long we've used it, and what we've done. We've been running these chips for months. We know exactly what we can do and how stable we are.
> 
> Don't just walk into a room full of people who use 5Ghz 24/7 never shutting down and say we're all wrong. Especially not with something as vague as "well, can it stress for a week!?!". Even if we wasted a full week testing, you'd just claim "can it stress for a month!?!". At what point do you back off and admit we're stable?
> 
> Stable is subjective. To me, stable means doing everything I do normally and never crashing. This includes gaming, recording, encoding ripping DVDs, rendering, benchmarking, browsing and all the other stuff I do without ever shutting down the computer unless I want to tweak the hardware or BIOS. I will not waste a week of my time running a pointless test when my system will show instability all on it's own. I'll do a quick IBT run to test temps or something, but that's about it. Considering I've been running 5Ghz for over a month with no crashes, are you going to tell me I'm wrong?


Stongly agreed this is a laugh riot of a comment for him to have made








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really do think that all you need is better cooling and you would have a good chance of running 5 ghz. I see that you have a very good chip, motherboard and powersupply, but the weak point is your cooler. There is a tremendous difference in heat load on these chips between idle and 100% usage on all cores, cooling these 8 core cpu's at about 4.5 or 4.6 ghz is the limit of air cooling.
> If you seek 5 ghz you will need an h-100 at the very least.
> If you lived a little closer, I'd bring my thermaltake 2.0 extreme over and I'm betting we could get you stable at 5ghz


Agreed.. the H100 that he said he got rid of would have done the trick... theres proof in this thread for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Temps are not a issue at 4.6ghz I am only at around 49c core temp at 100% full load. I had a H100 I got rid of it.


sad you could have figured how to clock these babies right and not jump to conclusions I had issues with a board and I have proven that was the case I couldn't get higher than 4.5 switch to a saber and got 4.7 stable but had thermal issues switched to a custom loop and hit 5.06 passing IBT very high settings AVX slightly on the toasty side but with video encoding I only use 80% of the processor anyway so im within my thermal limits for day to day.. besides I got this clock mainly fo gaming as I have saved around $200 with AMD than buying an intel board and chip.... and I now have the same power as a stock i7 3770 hmmmmmmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess I look at it as being able to pass stability testing at 5 ghz for a reasonable amount of time. This should suggest that it will be stable for normal use at 5ghz daily.










duh cause who buys there computer spends 1200 on a tower just to benchmark it effin stupid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm new to the FX 8350. I've upgraded from my faithful 965BE. I'm a bit confused about Core Temp and its dislike for FX chips.
> Should I ignore it at idle, and trust it under load? As it is I've adjusted the offset by 9*C so my core temp reads the same as my bios. If core temp is accurate at load on the FX chips my temps at load would be reading 9*C too high, which when over clocking can make a big difference between trying to push it a bit more, or backing off. Forgive me if this has been addressed. I haven't been able to find an answer. also if anyone has advice on a temp monitor program that works better with these chips I'd appreciate it.


now with all BS aside core temp is the temp you want to look at. socket temp is what displays in BIOS and these chips do rounding and get more accurate at higher temps.. I have seen my chip say 15c and I know i like my place toasty so thats no where near accurate however I trust when it says 60 because of the other temps around in my case.. realative way of thinking but it works if you could give us a screenshot of the temps you are looking at we can guide you in the right direction.

Side note.. the Significant other boosted our thermostat.. gotta say slightly made my stuff unstable.. boy these chips don't like heat.. and that is on point with general talk in all of this.. there is a limit that the ambient needs to be in order to hit 5.0 stable.. but that should be obvious


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess I thought we were talking about 5 ghz , which is a totally different ballgame than 4.6.
> I'm almost certain temps would be an issue if you were stress testing @ 5 ghz with any air cooler. There is a huge difference between the voltages needed to run 4.6 and 5 ghz.
> In the case of my chip, it can run 100% on all 8 cores at 4.6 ghz on 1.41 volts at load. In order to run 5 ghz it requires 1.536 volts at load to be stable. That = a lot of extra heat.
> I can run ibt at 5 ghz, setting it at 1.6 volts with a loaded voltage of 1.53 volts and temps will be around 49 C after about 20 passes or so and pretty much stay there.


I see what you are saying. Trust me by no means am I trying to start some kind of argument or anything in here. That is not my nature. Maybe I am old school, but back in the day when I first got into building my own systems 15 years ago, there were some forums that would not even let you post a score to a list without a minimum guideline. Some were at minimum 12 hours , some were 24 hours minimum of a baseline stress test. Some required multiple tests with actual proof. Like I said, my system will boot into OS @5ghz and can be used for everyday use, without ever shutting it off. I would not consider that stable at all, until tested to a certain degree. I am not here to start anything. I have been building computers for 15 years. Not one system will ever leave my house without a minimum guideline stress test and pass it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I see what you are saying. Trust me by no means am I trying to start some kind of argument or anything in here. That is not my nature. Maybe I am old school, but back in the day when I first got into building my own systems 15 years ago, there were some forums that would not even let you post a score to a list without a minimum guideline. Some were at minimum 12 hours , some were 24 hours minimum of a baseline stress test. Some required multiple tests with actual proof. Like I said, my system will boot into OS @5ghz and can be used for everyday use, without ever shutting it off. I would not consider that stable at all, until tested to a certain degree. I am not here to start anything. I have been building computers for 15 years. Not one system will ever leave my house without a minimum guideline stress test and pass it.


we had that but the OP had left and went to an intel rig and let this thread do its thing.. thats why a lot of it has been updated in a wile on the first page.. we are at a general understanding of stressing with IBT @20-50 passes very high and OCCT then you are pretty much good to go.. we have found issues with p95 and that is an ongoing discussion..

you are correct I guess you could call it informaly formal like our unofficial official data collection thread.

side note drop ambient 2 degress running stable again.. I think I hit my limit on temps with my cooling/airflow for now darn texas and the fake winter I miss Idaho where it stand around -7F this time of year

i can't say my setup is 100% stable right now I still need to drop voltages and check instabilities as they come. but im 95% there and it doesn't crash when I do my daily tasks

by the way until I looked at your rig i didn't even know that there was a new BIOS out Im still running on 1201


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> we had that but the OP had left and went to an intel rig and let this thread do its thing.. thats why a lot of it has been updated in a wile on the first page.. we are at a general understanding of stressing with IBT @20-50 passes very high and OCCT then you are pretty much good to go.. we have found issues with p95 and that is an ongoing discussion..
> 
> you are correct I guess you could call it informaly formal like our unofficial official data collection thread.
> 
> side note drop ambient 2 degress running stable again.. I think I hit my limit on temps with my cooling/airflow for now darn texas and the fake winter I miss Idaho where it stand around -7F this time of year
> 
> i can't say my setup is 100% stable right now I still need to drop voltages and check instabilities as they come. but im 95% there and it doesn't crash when I do my daily tasks
> 
> by the way until I looked at your rig i didn't even know that there was a new BIOS out Im still running on 1201


I know what you mean about the fake winters. I live about 10 miles from Chicago and right now it is 50f outside at this moment and we may of had 4 inches of snow so far since the start of winter. Watch with the bios change. It threw me off some after I upgraded it. Changed my fine tuning settings up some.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I know what you mean about the fake winters. I live about 10 miles from Chicago and right now it is 50f outside at this moment and we may of had 4 inches of snow so far since the start of winter. Watch with the bios change. It threw me off some after I upgraded it. Changed my fine tuning settings up some.


meh ill probably keep the this BIOS until I see otherwise.. seems to be working well for me at the moment there will be another one anyway and ill probably catch that one. ha snow I haven't seen snow in the past 3 years being in houston so depressing


----------



## MistrEd

Here is a run of IBT with the AMD linpak I am currently running to dispel that my air cooling is not up to par with a oc'ed 8350fx. Actually in 1 review the 9900Max actually tests out better then the H100 at idle and 100% load. This is why I sold my H100. But would I call this stable, no. I can go up to 5ghz and the temps will go up a few celcius . This air cooler is actually probably one of the best air coolers I have ever owned.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h100_review,7.html


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I see what you are saying. Trust me by no means am I trying to start some kind of argument or anything in here. That is not my nature. Maybe I am old school, but back in the day when I first got into building my own systems 15 years ago, there were some forums that would not even let you post a score to a list without a minimum guideline. Some were at minimum 12 hours , some were 24 hours minimum of a baseline stress test. Some required multiple tests with actual proof. Like I said, my system will boot into OS @5ghz and can be used for everyday use, without ever shutting it off. I would not consider that stable at all, until tested to a certain degree. I am not here to start anything. I have been building computers for 15 years. Not one system will ever leave my house without a minimum guideline stress test and pass it.


were you around the amdmb forum during the Athlon xp days? I think it was 8 hours prime minimum and they gave you a sig that said toast or toasty on it, I cant remember. good times!


----------



## MistrEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veedo*
> 
> were you around the amdmb forum during the Athlon xp days? I think it was 8 hours prime minimum and they gave you a sig that said toast or toasty on it, I cant remember. good times!


I am sure I was. I had the AMD Athlon XP Barton Core 3200+ during those days. Matter of fact I still have that cpu. I put it in a rig just to mess with it about a year ago.


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I am sure I was. I had the AMD Athlon XP Barton Core 3200+ during those days. Matter of fact I still have that cpu. I put it in a rig just to mess with it about a year ago.


haha yea I just tried to find an image of the sig that everyone had, but no luck. I think I had the barton 2500, I cant remember. theres a few different axp chips floating around in the basement yet. oh and a DFI motherboard. anyways heres the latest upgrade from my antec 620. its the zalman lq320 with a san ace 38mm. Ill have to check but I think its about a 10c drop or more vs my 620 at load temps.



edit: found one


----------



## Ultracarpet

the inside of my tins lid is cooler than everyone elses.


----------



## KyadCK

Heh, look, even the tin says I got something golden:


Nice find Ultracarpet.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Snowflake/Wintery designs? It's a sign.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, look, even the tin says I got something golden:


Maybe that's a good sign for me then


----------



## MistrEd

Wow what a find ultacarpet . I wonder what is up with this.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Wow what a find ultacarpet . I wonder what is up with this.


My guess is just recycled material. Could be something else though.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

OVERCLOCKING UPDATE:
After redoing TIM, cable management, moving other parts, idle and load temps have dropped by 8C and 5C respectively.
Been trying for 5ghz for around 4 hours now, found a few setting combinations that were AVX IBT "stable", but FP calculation was wrong, in the output. Short of putting it at 1.55V, I've tried everything. I'm more than satisfied with my 4.8Ghz, as from my benchmarks it seems to more or less match 5Ghz overclock bench scores. Heat is no issue, but there is a wall I can't scale.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> OVERCLOCKING UPDATE:
> After redoing TIM, cable management, moving other parts, idle and load temps have dropped by 8C and 5C respectively.
> Been trying for 5ghz for around 4 hours now, found a few setting combinations that were AVX IBT "stable", but FP calculation was wrong, in the output. Short of putting it at 1.55V, I've tried everything. I'm more than satisfied with my 4.8Ghz, as from my benchmarks it seems to more or less match 5Ghz overclock bench scores. Heat is no issue, but there is a wall I can't scale.


Welcome to the wall.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Welcome to the wall.


It's my 955 redux

Couldn't do 4ghz shy of 1.55V and even then it definitely wasnt stable.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Here is a run of IBT with the AMD linpak I am currently running to dispel that my air cooling is not up to par with a oc'ed 8350fx. Actually in 1 review the 9900Max actually tests out better then the H100 at idle and 100% load. This is why I sold my H100. But would I call this stable, no. I can go up to 5ghz and the temps will go up a few celcius . This air cooler is actually probably one of the best air coolers I have ever owned.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h100_review,7.html


You have wierd results. This is not stable as you say. You need a positive number. upping your vcore will sort it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I have been reading a little in the extreme systems forum.
> 
> From what Stilt said concerning Vishera:
> 
> Achieving 24/7 stability at 5.0GHz+ is not matter of how good your chip is, let alone the batch code of the CPU.
> Each and every single one Vishera CPU ever manufactured will reach 5.0GHz 24/7... with sufficient cooling.
> 
> The term sufficient varies. It is anything between 10C liquid to LN2.
> 
> Only one thing is certain: 24/7 stable 5.0GHz or higher cannot currently be done on normal air or watercooling.
> Because of heat <=> power consumption (motherboard).
> 
> yet there are many in here claiming stable oc's @5ghz. Kinda makes me wonder what is considered stable or if 5ghz stable is even possible. yet on the very 1st page of this thread here there are many listed 24/7 as stable in the list. . Sure I can up to 5ghz, it boots into OS and will run, but will never pass any reasonable stability test of 24 hours let alone 7 days. I think there needs to be some baseline to consider 24/7 stable. Either that or the information from the other place is wrong by the other person.


Who would want to run there pc for over 7 days just to convince some jumped up geek that their pc is stable 24/7. Me personally have never runmy pc for over 7 days straight. I run my pc from 9am to 2am and ive never had a crash never froze never turned off when ive settled on it being "stable".

Stable for me is being able to run games, run video encoding programs, watching sport on my pc lol. Thats all i use it for. I make sure i am stable with occt and about 6 hours of prime. Even running prime for that amount of time is overkill. One day i may get into folding when i get bored etc.

I have run stress programs solid for over a month and more so since i bought my new motherboard and i am stable. Would you believe some guy on another forum or your trusted fellow OCNers


----------



## Olafthewimpy

LOL
Just finished prelim stressing for stock clocks at... Wait for it...

1.1875V.
So far prime stable with small FFTs with a max temp of 22C, about 15F Higher than the ambient in my room.

I decided to do this because lo and behold, my CPU is from the batch that Stiltz has his.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, look, even the tin says I got something golden:
> 
> 
> Nice find Ultracarpet.


Theres a thread that was made a few weeks ago about the delidded FX boxes haha


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> OVERCLOCKING UPDATE:
> After redoing TIM, cable management, moving other parts, idle and load temps have dropped by 8C and 5C respectively.
> Been trying for 5ghz for around 4 hours now, found a few setting combinations that were AVX IBT "stable", but FP calculation was wrong, in the output. Short of putting it at 1.55V, I've tried everything. I'm more than satisfied with my 4.8Ghz, as from my benchmarks it seems to more or less match 5Ghz overclock bench scores. Heat is no issue, but there is a wall I can't scale.


Hi!

Our CPU's are brothers (1244, vid:1.3125v)



I am trying to get my CPU stable at 5Ghz also, results so far.

IBT - piece of cake with custom 6000mb 10 runs, 1.47125v
OCCT - done but needed 1.55v
Prime95, not possible at the moment, I havnt tried more than 1.55v, just wont run for long periods without throwing warning (not error).

The trick for 5Ghz stable for me is the following

CPUNB running at 2191mhz with, less than 1.09375v

Settings

Multiplier: 16
FSB: 313
CPU/NB: 2191mhz
HTT: 2191mhz
Memory: 2086mhz
CPU LLC: Ultra High / 140%
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.09375v

If you can try to use these as a baseline for 5Ghz.

Will be changing my waterblock for a XSPC Raystorm (when it arrives) to see if the reported 2C better performance than my current waterblock will make a difference.

Also as the Raystorm is alot less restrictive that the Apogee XT and that I am running the full Crosshair V waterblock the better flow may also help reduce temps to a level that I can get prime95 somewhat stable.

Seeing that I have nailed down OCCT at 5Ghz will try to run some games to see if stability is OK.

I really want prime95 5Ghz stable for at least a few hours, that for me is the dogs b*****


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> LOL
> Just finished prelim stressing for stock clocks at... Wait for it...
> 
> 1.1875V.
> So far prime stable with small FFTs with a max temp of 22C, about 15F Higher than the ambient in my room.
> 
> I decided to do this because lo and behold, my CPU is from the batch that Stiltz has his.


You seem like you enjoy playing around with that chip , here's something to try.
Turn off LLC , open hwmonitor and pay attention to the vcore as you run a stability program. OCCT would be a good choice because of the graphs it provides. Establish how much vdroop you have without LLC then keep dropping voltage till you become unstable. How low can you go?
Use the min vcore value in hwmonitor as measuring stick.
Good luck and have fun


----------



## Trafnovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Our CPU's are brothers (1244, vid:1.3125v)
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get my CPU stable at 5Ghz also, results so far.
> 
> IBT - piece of cake with custom 6000mb 10 runs, 1.47125v
> OCCT - done but needed 1.55v
> Prime95, not possible at the moment, I havnt tried more than 1.55v, just wont run for long periods without throwing warning (not error).
> 
> The trick for 5Ghz stable for me is the following
> 
> CPUNB running at 2191mhz with, less than 1.09375v
> 
> Settings
> 
> Multiplier: 16
> FSB: 313
> CPU/NB: 2191mhz
> HTT: 2191mhz
> Memory: 2086mhz
> CPU LLC: Ultra High / 140%
> CPU Voltage: 1.55v
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.09375v
> 
> If you can try to use these as a baseline for 5Ghz.
> 
> Will be changing my waterblock for a XSPC Raystorm (when it arrives) to see if the reported 2C better performance than my current waterblock will make a difference.
> 
> Also as the Raystorm is alot less restrictive that the Apogee XT and that I am running the full Crosshair V waterblock the better flow may also help reduce temps to a level that I can get prime95 somewhat stable.
> 
> Seeing that I have nailed down OCCT at 5Ghz will try to run some games to see if stability is OK.
> 
> I really want prime95 5Ghz stable for at least a few hours, that for me is the dogs b*****


Dude ***, my v cpu-nb is @ 1.45v when i set it to auto howcome yours can go so low ?
Also what are your NB and HT voltages ?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafnovich*
> 
> Dude ***, my v cpu-nb is @ 1.45v when i set it to auto howcome yours can go so low ?
> Also what are your NB and HT voltages ?


Hi, if I leave mine on auto it is 1.4v !

Try lower voltage to see !


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> LOL
> Just finished prelim stressing for stock clocks at... Wait for it...
> 
> 1.1875V.
> So far prime stable with small FFTs with a max temp of 22C, about 15F Higher than the ambient in my room.
> 
> I decided to do this because lo and behold, my CPU is from the batch that Stiltz has his.


I have another of it's brothers. 1244PGT with a VID of 1.28 - Runs hot, Overclocks nice.
But Core 8 is weak. So far it needs 2 notches higher than the rest for stability, and I don't think it'll do 4.8Ghz without more exotic cooling than an H100.
But I'm reaching my Current Limit at that point anyways, so, meh.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I have another of it's brothers. 1244PGT with a VID of 1.28 - Runs hot, Overclocks nice.
> But Core 8 is weak. So far it needs 2 notches higher than the rest for stability, and I don't think it'll do 4.8Ghz without more exotic cooling than an H100.
> But I'm reaching my Current Limit at that point anyways, so, meh.


Seems like this batch is currently the most leaky. Anyone have the FX-8300 yet?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You seem like you enjoy playing around with that chip , here's something to try.
> Turn off LLC , open hwmonitor and pay attention to the vcore as you run a stability program. OCCT would be a good choice because of the graphs it provides. Establish how much vdroop you have without LLC then keep dropping voltage till you become unstable. How low can you go?
> Use the min vcore value in hwmonitor as measuring stick.
> Good luck and have fun


I understand dropping vcore til stability is bad, but why pay attention to min voltage? I'm relatively new at overclocking, don't quite understand what vdroop is, nor LLC. Care to explain?

EDIT: after a Large Data Set run in OCCT at stock VID (or so I had assumed, Coretemp reports VID as 1.3, max it reached in this test was well, low.)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> I understand dropping vcore til stability is bad, but why pay attention to min voltage? I'm relatively new at overclocking, don't quite understand what vdroop is, nor LLC. Care to explain?


LLC adds voltage to stablize a cpu, without it voltage drops when a load is introduced to the chip. If you disable LLC it will allow droop to occur, you can see how much in the program HWmonitor. It displays real time, maximum and minimum voltages to the cpu.
In the case of my board it doesn't have LLC so i have to compensate for vdroop by adding a like amount of voltage in the settings. For my board, it is a very consistent .07 v when going for higher clocks, so If my chip needs 1.53 volts to run IBT at 5Ghz , then I have to set it at 1.6 V to account for vdroop. 1.6 - .07 = 1.53.
With LLC enabled you should watch the maximum voltages in HWmonitor to see what your chip was actually getting while under load. It can be quite different than the setting you have it at.


----------



## Red1776

Hey gang,
Want to see what a Vishera can do with a bunch of graphic horsepower?
Red1776 Heaven Extreme run 1120/1560


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LLC adds voltage to stablize a cpu, without it voltage drops when a load is introduced to the chip. If you disable LLC it will allow droop to occur, you can see how much in the program HWmonitor. It displays real time, maximum and minimum voltages to the cpu.
> In the case of my board it doesn't have LLC so i have to compensate for vdroop by adding a like amount of voltage in the settings. For my board, it is a very consistent .07 v when going for higher clocks, so If my chip needs 1.53 volts to run IBT at 5Ghz , then I have to set it at 1.6 V to account for vdroop. 1.6 - .07 = 1.53.
> With LLC enabled you should watch the maximum voltages in HWmonitor to see what your chip was actually getting while under load. It can be quite different than the setting you have it at.


Ahhh, and now I know what LLC to use to compensate for Vdroop. Ultra high LLC seems to keep my chip at the VCore I set it at, it will only fluctuate about .025 with that LLC enabled, according to my previous OCCT runs at 4.8. Hmmm. Time to experiment more.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You seem like you enjoy playing around with that chip , here's something to try.
> Turn off LLC , open hwmonitor and pay attention to the vcore as you run a stability program. OCCT would be a good choice because of the graphs it provides. Establish how much vdroop you have without LLC then keep dropping voltage till you become unstable. How low can you go?
> Use the min vcore value in hwmonitor as measuring stick.
> Good luck and have fun


Heres the lowest vcore i can use at stock clock lol cant seem to turn off llc so i put it on regular IBT without avx is so crap


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey gang,
> Want to see what a Vishera can do with a bunch of graphic horsepower?
> Red1776 Heaven Extreme run 1120/1560


Nice man im gonna have to save like mad now to get multiple cards


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Heres the lowest vcore i can use at stock clock lol cant seem to turn off llc so i put it on regular IBT without avx is so crap


I haven't tried low voltage ibt at stock yet, but that looks good gert








The lowest I can pass prime at 4ghz is about 1.3 volts on the chip, everything else at default


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I haven't tried low voltage ibt at stock yet, but that looks good gert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest I can pass prime at 4ghz is about 1.3 volts on the chip, everything else at default


Im currently running occt with vcore 1.30 in bios under load it goes to 1.23/1.24









Its got no reference at all to people i just got the idea from you and i thought why not lol

Im just currently listening to leeds united on the pc so its no biggy running a test to see how low i can go


----------



## Olafthewimpy

While I continue the testing for lowest stable voltage, here's some food for your appetite:
If your motherboard has the AMD HPC Mode option, it might be beneficial to disable it. This option is apparently for cluster computing, and under load the chip will try to lower its own VCore under heavy load. This can really exacerbate vdroop unnecessarily.


----------



## Veedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> While I continue the testing for lowest stable voltage, here's some food for your appetite:
> If your motherboard has the AMD HPC Mode option, it might be beneficial to disable it. This option is apparently for cluster computing, and under load the chip will try to lower its own VCore under heavy load. This can really exacerbate vdroop unnecessarily.


hmm really I haven't noticed that part.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im currently running occt with vcore 1.30 in bios under load it goes to 1.23/1.24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its got no reference at all to people i just got the idea from you and i thought why not lol
> 
> Im just currently listening to leeds united on the pc so its no biggy running a test to see how low i can go


You're such a good sport about testing out my off the wall idea's, I really appreciate your contributions here


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> While I continue the testing for lowest stable voltage, here's some food for your appetite:
> If your motherboard has the AMD HPC Mode option, it might be beneficial to disable it. This option is apparently for cluster computing, and under load the chip will try to lower its own VCore under heavy load. This can really exacerbate vdroop unnecessarily.


There is an option called HPC Mode that prevents the CPU from lowering its clock rate under load

I think its used in line with the cool n quiet etc. If its turned on your cpu wont throttle itself.

I bloody wished i noticed this when my cpu was throttling on my old board. I bet this would of sorted it lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You're such a good sport about testing out my off the wall idea's, I really appreciate your contributions here


its np at all. Like i said am sat at pc listening to the footie









I failed OCCT vcore 1.3 in bios after 37mins







only a minor adjustment needed for occt stable i think


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its np at all. Like i said am sat at pc listening to the footie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I failed OCCT vcore 1.3 in bios after 37mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only a minor adjustment needed for occt stable i think


Currently AVX IBT stressing 1.19V









Going to make a data dump in an hour or so.


----------



## Kornivsky

Hey! Can someone help me to OC my FX 8320?
Would appreciate.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Currently AVX IBT stressing 1.19V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to make a data dump in an hour or so.


you biatch, it takes me 1.32 to do AVX lol

haha


----------



## MistrEd

Here is another picture my buddy sent me from his 8350 lid.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Here is another picture my buddy sent me from his 8350 lid.


lol Nice!


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Here is another picture my buddy sent me from his 8350 lid.


Thats whats under my lid also










Anyhow, while the others are playing at low voltage clocking here is my OCCT 1hr overclock at 5Ghz



Settings

Multiplier: 16
FSB: 313
CPU/NB: 2191mhz
HTT: 2504mhz
Memory: 2086mhz
CPU LLC: Ultra High / 140%
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.1v
CPU VDDA: 2.7v

Will run a CPU Linkpack

Just left to play games .....


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> Here is another picture my buddy sent me from his 8350 lid.


You guys should be posting these pics in here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1342806/anyone-ever-take-apart-the-fx-series-box-lid-lol/20#post_18955167 -

Some guy found this not to long ago and people posted what they had. Ive got a espresso lid lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> You guys should be posting these pics in here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1342806/anyone-ever-take-apart-the-fx-series-box-lid-lol/20#post_18955167 -
> 
> Some guy found this not to long ago and people posted what they had. Ive got a espresso lid lol


I got nothing fancy like the others lol just white circle
















anyhow for anyone whos interested i set llc to extreme to see if i can get more stable than ultra high. did 30 runs AVX IBT 1.53 in bios u can see max voltage under full load etc.



and i did a run with cool and quiet etc enabled. Made sure HPC was enabled so didnt have any throttling issues at full load



I got a slight increase in performance with cool n quiet etc enabled lol and it was 30 seconds quicker with the test







also got a slight increase in max vcore with these enabled. As for temps they were nearly identical with a 1C difference LOL so much for cool n quiet!


----------



## Olafthewimpy

First set of benching in at low voltage.

OCCT for 40minutes












IBT AVX has issues with Stability over the "High" stress setting, otherwise completely stable at that and lower, and does not reach 1.2V under load like OCCT.


----------



## mongoled

5Ghz OCCT LINPACK 1hr


----------



## The Storm

Well I took my lid apart to look....Low and behold...drum roll.....nothing


----------



## Trafnovich

Rly, 1.1v on nb ??...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Well I took my lid apart to look....Low and behold...drum roll.....nothing


i got a target coffee can woot!


----------



## philharmonik

I am new to the site and just got my FX-8350 installed the other day! Very excited to see how much I can overclock this baby!


----------



## cssorkinman

Welcome to the club phil
Be sure to add your information to the vishera data collection thread


----------



## FlanK3r

Yes, Finally I got some record after long time







...I tried the worse from my 2 FX-8350s for LN2, but both are good with air/liquid cooling. This one can get 5600 MHz with 1.565V for validation and about 5 GHz full stability. Second one is in safe for some time...But its devil... 5750 MHz 1.565V. It could be better than this one "record holder" FX. So, what is now Czech+SK record in frequency? There is it!


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2648344




FX-8350, Asus C5F-Z, G.Skill TridentX 2400 MHz, AX 1200W, Sf3d pot and IKEA table for benchtable


----------



## cssorkinman

GREAT JOB flanker!


----------



## FlanK3r

cssorkinman: thank you man. Over 8100 MHz it was not easy, maybe 10th effort


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Yes, Finally I got some record after long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I tried the worse from my 2 FX-8350s for LN2, but both are good with air/liquid cooling. This one can get 5600 MHz with 1.565V for validation and about 5 GHz full stability. Second one is in safe for some time...But its devil... 5750 MHz 1.565V. It could be better than this one "record holder" FX. So, what is now Czech+SK record in frequency? There is it!
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2648344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8350, Asus C5F-Z, G.Skill TridentX 2400 MHz, AX 1200W, Sf3d pot and IKEA table for benchtable


NICE Flank! way to go. my $$$ was on you to break 8GHz















I think It was the IKEA that put you over the top


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Yes, Finally I got some record after long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I tried the worse from my 2 FX-8350s for LN2, but both are good with air/liquid cooling. This one can get 5600 MHz with 1.565V for validation and about 5 GHz full stability. Second one is in safe for some time...But its devil... 5750 MHz 1.565V. It could be better than this one "record holder" FX. So, what is now Czech+SK record in frequency? There is it!


That is amazing. Great work.


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> now with all BS aside core temp is the temp you want to look at. socket temp is what displays in BIOS and these chips do rounding and get more accurate at higher temps.. I have seen my chip say 15c and I know i like my place toasty so thats no where near accurate however I trust when it says 60 because of the other temps around in my case.. realative way of thinking but it works if you could give us a screenshot of the temps you are looking at we can guide you in the right direction.
> 
> Side note.. the Significant other boosted our thermostat.. gotta say slightly made my stuff unstable.. boy these chips don't like heat.. and that is on point with general talk in all of this.. there is a limit that the ambient needs to be in order to hit 5.0 stable.. but that should be obvious


Thanks for the reply. I will get you a screen shot whaen I am back at home on my machine. The thing that really drew my attention is the fact that my core temp was reading as low as 7*C. My ambient temp is controlled at 20*C. 7* would be awesome, but physics seems to get in the way. Short of using a phase changer that's just not possible. I'll get that screen shot up with my temps according to occt and core temp along with my specs, cpuz, and hwmonitor reads ASAP.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> now with all BS aside core temp is the temp you want to look at. socket temp is what displays in BIOS and these chips do rounding and get more accurate at higher temps.. I have seen my chip say 15c and I know i like my place toasty so thats no where near accurate however I trust when it says 60 because of the other temps around in my case.. realative way of thinking but it works if you could give us a screenshot of the temps you are looking at we can guide you in the right direction.
> 
> Side note.. the Significant other boosted our thermostat.. gotta say slightly made my stuff unstable.. boy these chips don't like heat.. and that is on point with general talk in all of this.. there is a limit that the ambient needs to be in order to hit 5.0 stable.. but that should be obvious
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I will get you a screen shot whaen I am back at home on my machine. The thing that really drew my attention is the fact that my core temp was reading as low as 7*C. My ambient temp is controlled at 20*C. 7* would be awesome, but physics seems to get in the way. Short of using a phase changer that's just not possible. I'll get that screen shot up with my temps according to occt and core temp along with my specs, cpuz, and hwmonitor reads ASAP.
Click to expand...

Core temps are gotten using a formula thing. The closer to 60 you get (IE, anything over 45ish) is accurate. For Idle temps, use CPU temp.


----------



## The Pook

I know it varies, but what is the average stock CPU and CPU-NB voltage and what kind of OCs are you guys getting with them set at stock?

I'm due for an upgrade. My motherboard supports the 8320 and 8350 even though it's only an 870 chipset, but I don't think I'd get very far with a 4+1 VRM mobo. I got my 1090T to 4.8 on it but 24/7 I only ran it @ 4.1.

That or save my money and get a new motherboard and a FX-6300 and OC as high as I can. but I have a feeling a 8320 will be a better bet in the long run (lots of Handbrake).


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Core temps are gotten using a formula thing. The closer to 60 you get (IE, anything over 45ish) is accurate. For Idle temps, use CPU temp.


The algorithm is based on how much the cpu is working not when it reaches a certain temp. The more your cpu is under load the more accurate it becomes.


----------



## ComputerRestore

I decided to make an Asus Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Guide.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/asus-bulldozer-piledriver-overclocking-guide#post_19033091

Hopefully it proves useful. I'll try and make it more pretty when I can.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I decided to make an Asus Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Guide.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/asus-bulldozer-piledriver-overclocking-guide#post_19033091
> 
> Hopefully it proves useful. I'll try and make it more pretty when I can.


nice but.. that seems so limited.. good idea but that doesn't cover LLC and FSB OC'n


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> now with all BS aside core temp is the temp you want to look at. socket temp is what displays in BIOS and these chips do rounding and get more accurate at higher temps.. I have seen my chip say 15c and I know i like my place toasty so thats no where near accurate however I trust when it says 60 because of the other temps around in my case.. realative way of thinking but it works if you could give us a screenshot of the temps you are looking at we can guide you in the right direction.
> 
> Side note.. the Significant other boosted our thermostat.. gotta say slightly made my stuff unstable.. boy these chips don't like heat.. and that is on point with general talk in all of this.. there is a limit that the ambient needs to be in order to hit 5.0 stable.. but that should be obvious
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I will get you a screen shot whaen I am back at home on my machine. The thing that really drew my attention is the fact that my core temp was reading as low as 7*C. My ambient temp is controlled at 20*C. 7* would be awesome, but physics seems to get in the way. Short of using a phase changer that's just not possible. I'll get that screen shot up with my temps according to occt and core temp along with my specs, cpuz, and hwmonitor reads ASAP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Core temps are gotten using a formula thing. The closer to 60 you get (IE, anything over 45ish) is accurate. For Idle temps, use CPU temp.
Click to expand...

Ponies. That is the answer to everything.

Actually I don't have answer to this and I have no idea why I posted this...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Core temps are gotten using a formula thing. The closer to 60 you get (IE, anything over 45ish) is accurate. For Idle temps, use CPU temp.
> 
> 
> 
> The algorithm is based on how much the cpu is working not when it reaches a certain temp. The more your cpu is under load the more accurate it becomes.
Click to expand...

I would like to see you actually back that up, since CPU usage has nothing to do with temps.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would like to see you actually back that up, since CPU usage has nothing to do with temps.


You don't see temp spikes under cpu usage???


----------



## Ultracarpet

Well. I just shaved a good year or two off of this processors life. This pretty much sums up my experiences with this motherboard. I tried Kyad's bios and my voltages were looking a lot steadier so i set it at 1.525 at the lowest LLC setting. I left after watching it for 20 minutes of the voltages and temps being steady. Not what i like to come back to.

On the other hand... does this consider me 5 ghz stable!!!??? lmao.......


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well. I just shaved a good year or two off of this processors life. This pretty much sums up my experiences with this motherboard. I tried Kyad's bios and my voltages were looking a lot steadier so i set it at 1.525 at the lowest LLC setting. I left after watching it for 20 minutes of the voltages and temps being steady. Not what i like to come back to.
> 
> On the other hand... does this consider me 5 ghz stable!!!??? lmao.......


Thats alot of volts!

And would you consider running that 24/7 ?

Can you post a screenie showing all 8 cores running custom with amout of ram set to your total ram - 500mb

If you can run that for 4 hours I would say thats pretty stable


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well. I just shaved a good year or two off of this processors life. This pretty much sums up my experiences with this motherboard. I tried Kyad's bios and my voltages were looking a lot steadier so i set it at 1.525 at the lowest LLC setting. I left after watching it for 20 minutes of the voltages and temps being steady. Not what i like to come back to.
> 
> On the other hand... does this consider me 5 ghz stable!!!??? lmao.......
> 
> 
> 
> Thats alot of volts!
> 
> And would you consider running that 24/7 ?
> 
> Can you post a screenie showing all 8 cores running custom with amout of ram set to your total ram - 500mb
> 
> If you can run that for 4 hours I would say thats pretty stable
Click to expand...

1.525 is not a lot of volts... It wasn't for Phenom II, and it still isn't. 1.6 is a lot of volts only if you don't have the cooling for it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I just shaved a good year or two off of this processors life. This pretty much sums up my experiences with this motherboard. I tried Kyad's bios and my voltages were looking a lot steadier so i set it at 1.525 at the lowest LLC setting. I left after watching it for 20 minutes of the voltages and temps being steady. Not what i like to come back to.
> 
> On the other hand... does this consider me 5 ghz stable!!!??? lmao.......


Why do you think you shaved any life off it? 67C is hardly damaging in a short amount of time, and it's fine since nothing else will stress your computer as much as Prime/IBT/OCCT.

And props for finding my BIOS, that was a long time ago. Glad it's working somewhat since you probably have my very (very) old version.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.525 is not a lot of volts... It wasn't for Phenom II, and it still isn't. 1.6 is a lot of volts only if you don't have the cooling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you shaved any life off it? 67C is hardly damaging in a short amount of time, and it's fine since nothing else will stress your computer as much as Prime/IBT/OCCT.
> 
> And props for finding my BIOS, that was a long time ago. Glad it's working somewhat since you probably have my very (very) old version.


Its a lot of volts if you think about the increase in power consumption !!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.525 is not a lot of volts... It wasn't for Phenom II, and it still isn't. 1.6 is a lot of volts only if you don't have the cooling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you shaved any life off it? 67C is hardly damaging in a short amount of time, and it's fine since nothing else will stress your computer as much as Prime/IBT/OCCT.
> 
> And props for finding my BIOS, that was a long time ago. Glad it's working somewhat since you probably have my very (very) old version.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a lot of volts if you think about the increase in power consumption !!
Click to expand...

Dude, let's be honest, if you're worried about power consumption you chose completely wrong when you were looking at CPUs.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, let's be honest, if you're worried about power consumption you chose completely wrong when you were looking at CPUs.


Not really as I didnt want to buy Intel


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.525 is not a lot of volts... It wasn't for Phenom II, and it still isn't. 1.6 is a lot of volts only if you don't have the cooling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you shaved any life off it? 67C is hardly damaging in a short amount of time, and it's fine since nothing else will stress your computer as much as Prime/IBT/OCCT.
> 
> And props for finding my BIOS, that was a long time ago. Glad it's working somewhat since you probably have my very (very) old version.


Yea, and thanks for providing the BIOS. I thought that amount of voltage would have done damage regardless of the temps... are you telling me that it won't hurt me that much to run these settings 24/7? If so, i might set those settings again and stress for a little longer. I didn't have the fans on my rad at 100% because i hadn't seen 60c+ on the processor so if i turn the fans up i think i can keep it a little lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Thats alot of volts!
> 
> And would you consider running that 24/7 ?
> 
> Can you post a screenie showing all 8 cores running custom with amout of ram set to your total ram - 500mb
> 
> If you can run that for 4 hours I would say thats pretty stable


I thought so to.
If the degradation wouldn't be too bad
Wat..?
I'm going to go for more like 10 hours, but yea pretty stable.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yea, and thanks for providing the BIOS. I thought that amount of voltage would have done damage regardless of the temps... are you telling me that it won't hurt me that much to run these settings 24/7? If so, i might set those settings again and stress for a little longer. I didn't have the fans on my rad at 100% because i hadn't seen 60c+ on the processor so if i turn the fans up i think i can keep it a little lower.


As KyadCK said if you got the cooling its not a danger to your CPU.

Am trying prime95 5Ghz with 1.56125v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.525 is not a lot of volts... It wasn't for Phenom II, and it still isn't. 1.6 is a lot of volts only if you don't have the cooling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you shaved any life off it? 67C is hardly damaging in a short amount of time, and it's fine since nothing else will stress your computer as much as Prime/IBT/OCCT.
> 
> And props for finding my BIOS, that was a long time ago. Glad it's working somewhat since you probably have my very (very) old version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and thanks for providing the BIOS. I thought that amount of voltage would have done damage regardless of the temps... are you telling me that it won't hurt me that much to run these settings 24/7? If so, i might set those settings again and stress for a little longer. I didn't have the fans on my rad at 100% because i hadn't seen 60c+ on the processor so if i turn the fans up i think i can keep it a little lower.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Thats alot of volts!
> 
> And would you consider running that 24/7 ?
> 
> Can you post a screenie showing all 8 cores running custom with amout of ram set to your total ram - 500mb
> 
> If you can run that for 4 hours I would say thats pretty stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so to.
> If the degradation wouldn't be too bad
> Wat..?
> I'm going to go for more like 10 hours, but yea pretty stable.
Click to expand...

1.6v can hurt, but keeping temps under control hurts less. And if you're only going to max your CPU for like 2 hours a day...

I would not recommend 1.6v 24/7. I would consider it ok in short bursts though, like going over 62C. See if you can lower the voltage at all, 8350s should be better then my 8320.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yea, and thanks for providing the BIOS. I thought that amount of voltage would have done damage regardless of the temps... are you telling me that it won't hurt me that much to run these settings 24/7? If so, i might set those settings again and stress for a little longer. I didn't have the fans on my rad at 100% because i hadn't seen 60c+ on the processor so if i turn the fans up i think i can keep it a little lower.
> 
> 
> 
> As KyadCK said if you got the cooling its not a danger to your CPU *in short bursts*.
> 
> Am trying prime95 5Ghz with 1.56125v
Click to expand...

Just a quick fix there.

And good luck.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.6v can hurt, but keeping temps under control hurts less. And if you're only going to max your CPU for like 2 hours a day...
> 
> I would not recommend 1.6v 24/7. I would consider it ok in short bursts though, like going over 62C. See if you can lower the voltage at all, 8350s should be better then my 8320.
> Just a quick fix there.
> 
> And good luck.


Well looks like 1.56875v will do the trick


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.6v can hurt, but keeping temps under control hurts less. And if you're only going to max your CPU for like 2 hours a day...
> 
> I would not recommend 1.6v 24/7. I would consider it ok in short bursts though, like going over 62C. See if you can lower the voltage at all, 8350s should be better then my 8320.
> Just a quick fix there.
> 
> And good luck.


My voltage swings are wayyy to huge and i have tried every setting of LLC for 1.475, 1.5, and 1.525... so far 1.525v has been the only one to show stability. I put the settings back and have been gaming a bit (bf3 specifically)... and the voltage seems to only be peaking at 1.552

When you say you wouldn't recommend running at 1.6v 24/7 is that with a setting of 1.6v, or at a setting that has occasional 1.6v spikes... I don't really need to be running at 5ghz... but my pride is on the line. lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.6v can hurt, but keeping temps under control hurts less. And if you're only going to max your CPU for like 2 hours a day...
> 
> I would not recommend 1.6v 24/7. I would consider it ok in short bursts though, like going over 62C. See if you can lower the voltage at all, 8350s should be better then my 8320.
> Just a quick fix there.
> 
> And good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My voltage swings are wayyy to huge and i have tried every setting of LLC for 1.475, 1.5, and 1.525... so far 1.525v has been the only one to show stability. I put the settings back and have been gaming a bit (bf3 specifically)... and the voltage seems to only be peaking at 1.552
> 
> When you say you wouldn't recommend running at 1.6v 24/7 is that with a setting of 1.6v, or at a setting that has occasional 1.6v spikes... I don't really need to be running at 5ghz... but my pride is on the line. lol.
Click to expand...

Setting at 1.6v. 1.55v under peak for normal usage is ok.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Setting at 1.6v.


Nice.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hey guys,

I have a queation to all of you.....
Do you guys use the Bulldozer patch for your Pilediver CPU, or are those microsoft updates outdated?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a queation to all of you.....
> Do you guys use the Bulldozer patch for your Pilediver CPU, or are those microsoft updates outdated?


I have them installed. you do get a little performance increase with them with cinebench etc.

I also think cinebench doesn't recognise all the cores n threads without them if memory serves me right


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have them installed. you do get a little performance increase with them with cinebench etc.
> 
> I also think cinebench doesn't recognise all the cores n threads without them if memory serves me right


Nice.
Did you installed this one - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594 ?

If I download and install it on my overclocked 8350, will it cause any issues?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Nice.
> Did you installed this one - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594 ?
> 
> If I download and install it on my overclocked 8350, will it cause any issues?


Yes i have them both and i havent noticed any issues. Just a slight performance increase


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes i have them both and i havent noticed any issues. Just a slight performance increase


Both listed here, right?
http://www.techpowerup.com/158534/New-Windows-7-Bulldozer-Patches-Available..html


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes i have them both and i havent noticed any issues. Just a slight performance increase


Does it work for windows 8?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Both listed here, right?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/158534/New-Windows-7-Bulldozer-Patches-Available..html


yes lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Does it work for windows 8?


dont think so but im not sure dont have 8


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dont think so but im not sure dont have 8


Ok, I've been using 8 since the upgrade release and I'm still "trying" to like it and my wife hates it. Benches suffering from it as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok, I've been using 8 since the upgrade release and I'm still "trying" to like it and my wife hates it. Benches suffering from it as well


Yeah ive heard its crap so not bothered with it lol

I know a couple of people who bought it but went back to win7 lol

Just looked and the fix is for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 only


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yeah ive heard its crap so not bothered with it lol
> 
> I know a couple of people who bought it but went back to win7 lol
> 
> Just looked and the fix is for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 only


Ok thanks. I really want to switch back, but something bugs me about not using the most current software.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yeah ive heard its crap so not bothered with it lol
> 
> I know a couple of people who bought it but went back to win7 lol
> 
> Just looked and the fix is for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 only


i figure its the microsoft way.. after 8 there will be a better one.. that will be better optimized for but multi thread and integrated graphics controls.. aka vista - 7 me - xp.. its just how they are just my opinion


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes lol


Was Kinda nervous about making a mistake here








Thanks +Rep


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i figure its the microsoft way.. after 8 there will be a better one.. that will be better optimized for but multi thread and integrated graphics controls.. aka vista - 7 me - xp.. its just how they are just my opinion


Aye true but i loved vista lol. I know loads hated it but on my pc i had at the time it ran it great lol. Though since i got win7 vista went out the window lol. 7 is everything I want from a operating system.
The next installment would have to be something special for me to leave win7 hence why ive not gone to win8 its just not special enough and lets face it its targetted more to touch screen than anything else


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye true but i loved vista lol. I know loads hated it but on my pc i had at the time it ran it great lol. Though since i got win7 vista went out the window lol. 7 is everything I want from a operating system.
> The next installment would have to be something special for me to leave win7 hence why ive not gone to win8 its just not special enough and lets face it its targetted more to touch screen than anything else


bingo.. If i ever switched to 8 I would be doing all of the registry edits and mods in order to make it as close to 7 as possible.. I think Microsoft is on a good track but the just fell short of what they really need to do.. like vista in a way. yeah Vista wasn't horrible but when you start talking about all the features that they had to redo with 7 to be less of a hardware hog then there is a huge difference..

I personally like watching version number Vista 6.0 7 6.1 and 8 is 6.2.. about the biggest thing that is keeping me from 8 is the effort + time/ lack of performance and features doesn't make it worth the hassel in order to upgrade

BTW the whole getting rid of the start menu was stupid. and it was solely based on the Microsoft reporting tool that most power users don't send in bug reports because they really werent bugs and the general populous that did are IMO walmart shoppers... people who just don't know

now back to topic and to integrate this back in.. does someone have a good OC that has both 7 and 8 and would care to run benchmarks to remove any heresay about performance is better on one or the other.. I know toms did one but I would like to see a couple more real world examples and if OC'in made any difference within the OS handling..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye true but i loved vista lol. I know loads hated it but on my pc i had at the time it ran it great lol. Though since i got win7 vista went out the window lol. 7 is everything I want from a operating system.
> The next installment would have to be something special for me to leave win7 hence why ive not gone to win8 its just not special enough and lets face it its targetted more to touch screen than anything else
> 
> 
> 
> bingo.. If i ever switched to 8 I would be doing all of the registry edits and mods in order to make it as close to 7 as possible.. I think Microsoft is on a good track but the just fell short of what they really need to do.. like vista in a way. yeah Vista wasn't horrible but when you start talking about all the features that they had to redo with 7 to be less of a hardware hog then there is a huge difference..
> 
> I personally like watching version number Vista 6.0 7 6.1 and 8 is 6.2.. about the biggest thing that is keeping me from 8 is the effort + time/ lack of performance and features doesn't make it worth the hassel in order to upgrade
> 
> BTW the whole getting rid of the start menu was stupid. and it was solely based on the Microsoft reporting tool that most power users don't send in bug reports because they really werent bugs and the general populous that did are IMO walmart shoppers... people who just don't know
> 
> now back to topic and to integrate this back in.. does someone have a good OC that has both 7 and 8 and would care to run benchmarks to remove any heresay about performance is better on one or the other.. I know toms did one but I would like to see a couple more real world examples and if OC'in made any difference within the OS handling..
Click to expand...

It's already been said that 8 is horrid at benchmarks... I have a spare 7 install that has nothing but drivers and benchmark software for just that reason... It's also limited to only benchmarks.

Anyway, besides metro and the look of the UI, 8 _is_ 7. No registry hacks will help you, because nothing was changed, and you can't disable metro in the registry. Start8 will give you the start menu back, and changing a few file assosiations to get away from metro apps will keep it all on the desktop, that's it. All the same shortcuts and everything. Oh, and 8 comes with MSE pre-installed and boots up twice as fast.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's already been said that 8 is horrid at benchmarks... I have a spare 7 install that has nothing but drivers and benchmark software for just that reason... It's also limited to only benchmarks.
> 
> Anyway, besides metro and the look of the UI, 8 _is_ 7. No registry hacks will help you, because nothing was changed, and you can't disable metro in the registry. Start8 will give you the start menu back, and changing a few file assosiations to get away from metro apps will keep it all on the desktop, that's it. All the same shortcuts and everything. Oh, and 8 comes with MSE pre-installed and boots up twice as fast.


noted.. that boot is just an advanced hibernation.. and with an SSD it really doens't matter 5second compared to 14 woopty do


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's already been said that 8 is horrid at benchmarks... I have a spare 7 install that has nothing but drivers and benchmark software for just that reason... It's also limited to only benchmarks.
> 
> Anyway, besides metro and the look of the UI, 8 _is_ 7. No registry hacks will help you, because nothing was changed, and you can't disable metro in the registry. Start8 will give you the start menu back, and changing a few file assosiations to get away from metro apps will keep it all on the desktop, that's it. All the same shortcuts and everything. Oh, and 8 comes with MSE pre-installed and boots up twice as fast.
> 
> 
> 
> noted.. that boot is just an advanced hibernation.. and with an SSD it really doens't matter 5second compared to 14 woopty do
Click to expand...

People who don't have an SSD say the same thing about SSDs.

It also makes a pretty huge difference when you need to get in to validate.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistrEd*
> 
> I guess I was stable then @5ghz back on 11/24/12 then. Sorry I ever brought anything up then.


You need not apologize. There are some 5GHZ overclockers who are a little loose about their stability claims. But the vast majority are completely above board on that. i understand your frustration. The fact
is there are so many variables that affect your ability to overclock : motherboard phase power quality, the cpu itself, your simm modules. There is such variability in the cpus ability to overclock. It takes some patience to learn all the techniques and all the variables. It also requires some luck. Getting a golden chipo requires al whole lot of luck or a whole lot of money to buy different chips and batches. Having adequate cooling can be an expensive investment also. I am running my system at 4.67 GHZ. stable. I am at 1.445 cpu voltage.I really don't want to push a lot higher to be stable at 4.8 GHZ. I know I can not be stable at all at 5.0GHZ. That is the luck of the draw. I didn't buy the chip merely to overclock it but to do the work, play, and educational aspects of why I use my computer. So I am not depressed or frustrated.and you should not be. Just study as much as you can from the the discussions here Don't be afraid to question. or to be "wrong" . There is no wrong as long as you are willing to learn from your trials and errors and are respectful of other users here


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I decided to make an Asus Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Guide.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/asus-bulldozer-piledriver-overclocking-guide#post_19033091
> 
> Hopefully it proves useful. I'll try and make it more pretty when I can.


I wish to thank you for providing such as valuable service to users here.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I decided to make an Asus Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Guide.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/asus-bulldozer-piledriver-overclocking-guide#post_19033091
> 
> Hopefully it proves useful. I'll try and make it more pretty when I can.


I wish to thank you for providing such as valuable service to users here.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

I have one more question for those who can help me.

What is CPU VDDA? And what is best option?

Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You need not apologize. There are some 5GHZ overclockers who are a little loose about their stability claims. But the vast majority are completely above board on that. i understand your frustration. The fact
> is there are so many variables that affect your ability to overclock : motherboard phase power quality, the cpu itself, your simm modules. There is such variability in the cpus ability to overclock. It takes some patience to learn all the techniques and all the variables. It also requires some luck. Getting a golden chipo requires al whole lot of luck or a whole lot of money to buy different chips and batches. Having adequate cooling can be an expensive investment also. I am running my system at 4.67 GHZ. stable. I am at 1.445 cpu voltage.I really don't want to push a lot higher to be stable at 4.8 GHZ. I know I can not be stable at all at 5.0GHZ. That is the luck of the draw. I didn't buy the chip merely to overclock it but to do the work, play, and educational aspects of why I use my computer. So I am not depressed or frustrated.and you should not be. Just study as much as you can from the the discussions here Don't be afraid to question. or to be "wrong" . There is no wrong as long as you are willing to learn from your trials and errors and are respectful of other users here


This is why my 24/7 overclock is only 4.8ghz. I know i can run up to 5ghz but i dont see the point of running it 24/7. To be avx ibt stable takes a full 1.57volts. which is ludicrous for just an extra 200mhz

I know my system is overkill for 4.8 but at least the voltage is in the safer zone of 1.45 volts. Core temps never go over 40C lol.

Im a happy bunny with what i got and i know i got the extra 200mhz in the bag should i ever need it.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I have one more question for those who can help me.
> 
> What is CPU VDDA? And what is best option?
> 
> Thanks


You really dont need to mess with vdda unless you decide to do some ln2 or dice. For air/water cooling there is almost 0 use for it. It'll just drive your temps higher.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Man, i really don't know what to do.
I have the worst FX8320, that thing needs 1.58 volts for 5.060Ghz, while others get 5.1Ghz at 1.55v, i really don't understand








I have the UD3 board whish does not support LLC, if i buy a UD5 or ASUS formule with llc supoort, will it that give me better OC?

I am just messing with all kind of volt to get this ****ty FX8320 at 5.1 stable, very hard man!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> You really dont need to mess with vdda unless you decide to do some ln2 or dice. For air/water cooling there is almost 0 use for it. It'll just drive your temps higher.


meh depends on how you Overclock

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=713284

Sets voltage for the PLL (Phase-Locked Loop) in the CPU. That is the part that sets the multiplier/keeps frequency, just like the PLL SMD on your motherboard that sets the FSB/HTT Ref. Clock/BCLK

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Man, i really don't know what to do.
> I have the worst FX8320, that thing needs 1.58 volts for 5.060Ghz, while others get 5.1Ghz at 1.55v, i really don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the UD3 board whish does not support LLC, if i buy a UD5 or ASUS formule with llc supoort, will it that give me better OC?
> 
> I am just messing with all kind of volt to get this ****ty FX8320 at 5.1 stable, very hard man!


You are right were i am and just about the same voltage.. I have mine set to 1.55 and with extreme LLC jumps to 1.62 when needed to hold 5.06


----------



## pwnzilla61

I know. Like I said unless you are doing high end overclocking in which requires extreme cooling then vdda may help. Conventional air/water all you need is straight cpu voltage. I've been overclocking these fx chips since bd release. It really only helps when the multiplier needs to go really high when hitting those extreme clocks. The links you provided proves my point. If you have llc vdda should not be used.

For example: If you are on a gigabyte 1.0 board that has virtually no llc then raising the vdda very slightly might get you a stable clock. Besides extreme overclocking.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> meh depends on how you Overclock
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=713284
> 
> Sets voltage for the PLL (Phase-Locked Loop) in the CPU. That is the part that sets the multiplier/keeps frequency, just like the PLL SMD on your motherboard that sets the FSB/HTT Ref. Clock/BCLK
> 
> I know. Like I said unless you are doing high end overclocking in which requires extreme cooling then vdda may help. Conventional air/water all you need is straight cpu voltage. I've been overclocking these fx chips for since bd release. It really on helps when either the multiplier/fsb needs to go really high when hitting those extreme clocks. The links you provided proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> i can see it helping by upping it if you are doing just multi OC and lowering the FSB slightly
Click to expand...


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Man, i really don't know what to do.
> I have the worst FX8320, that thing needs 1.58 volts for 5.060Ghz, while others get 5.1Ghz at 1.55v, i really don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the UD3 board whish does not support LLC, if i buy a UD5 or ASUS formule with llc supoort, will it that give me better OC?
> 
> I am just messing with all kind of volt to get this ****ty FX8320 at 5.1 stable, very hard man!


You do not have a bad chip most 8350's wont even do 5ghz. You should be happy you got to 5. And a few people i have seen with 8320's are not truly stable at those clocks. You should be satisfied with what your chip is getting as it is better than the majority. You can try vdda if you want but don't go over 2.7. It will probably just create more heat and cause less stability in your case.

"i can see it helping by upping it if you are doing just multi OC and lowering the FSB slightly"

If you have an old board that doesn't have llc then it might help stabilize the frequency when using the multiplier. But with all the new am3+ boards you have no need for it. It probably won't do a thing to get you a better overclock.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> You do not have a bad chip most 8350's wont even do 5ghz. You should be happy you got to 5. And a few people i have seen with 8320's are not truly stable at those clocks. You should be satisfied with what your chip is getting as it is better than the majority. You can try vdda if you want but don't go over 2.7. It will probably just create more heat and cause less stability in your case.
> 
> "i can see it helping by upping it if you are doing just multi OC and lowering the FSB slightly"
> 
> If you have an old board that doesn't have llc then it might help stabilize the frequency. But with all the new am3+ boards you have no need for it. It probably won't do a thing to get you a better overclock.


hmm cause it helped stabilize mine and for 5.0gHz.. pretty sure a lot of people are thermal limited or board limited.. pretty sure theres good grip of people that have it stable.. should we go down that route again?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hmm cause it helped stabilize mine and for 5.0gHz.. pretty sure a lot of people are thermal limited or board limited.. pretty sure theres good grip of people that have it stable.. should we go down that route again?


Just because you said it did? I have my own opinions on what is stable. Prove vdda helps in the majority of overclocks, tell then it's not going to be. You need to have an understanding if what vdda does before you go on about it. Vdda also increases vcc so that could be what is actually making you stable. In very small instances, it may help stabilize the multi. but will most likely not help increase your clock, and it only effects the multi not the fsb. The fsb has a separate voltage regulator.


----------



## Pacoletas

Hi there, im been reading, pages and pages (about 120) and this treat is endless hehe, i have an Fx-8320 and i want to know how to enjoy it, i really have some questions but hope to finis reading all the posts

mabe some one can answer, why with my fx on a m5a99x evo r2.0 mobo and old sata 2 hd take ages to finish load windows 7?







i can play some casual games without a problem but i feel like my hd is working overtime. any suggestions?

please, be patient with me, is the first time i use Englis Languaje to Write, mabe i made some mistake with the words but, im not too good writing, i can read fluid and clear.. but writing.. no good


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pacoletas*
> 
> Hi there, im been reading, pages and pages (about 120) and this treat is endless hehe, i have an Fx-8320 and i want to know how to enjoy it, i really have some questions but hope to finis reading all the posts
> 
> mabe some one can answer, why with my fx on a m5a99x evo r2.0 mobo and old sata 2 hd take ages to finish load windows 7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can play some casual games without a problem but i feel like my hd is working overtime. any suggestions?
> 
> please, be patient with me, is the first time i use Englis Languaje to Write, mabe i made some mistake with the words but, im not too good writing, i can read fluid and clear.. but writing.. no good


You should be fine, but I may recommend the purchase of an ssd? You can buy one 32gb for your os, that would tremendously help load times to and fro. If you think everything is running slower then normal a re-install maybe in order, or a defragmentation of the hd. You can also in the task manger choose which programs you want to start or turn off when the os is booted.


----------



## Pacoletas

Agree with that (option 1), i have that combination mounted in a m5a99x Evo R2.0 and i get 165 fps on resident evil 5,


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> You should be fine, but I may recommend the purchase of an ssd? You can buy one 32gb for your os, that would tremendously help load times to and fro. If you think everything is running slower then normal a re-install maybe in order, or a defragmentation of the hd. You can also in the task manger choose which programs you want to start or turn off when the os is booted.


cheaper to buy a 120GB now a days maybe 64 if you find the right price but you want a little extra room and $ per GB is less on the bigger sizes.. and will leave you better options as some games you would want on your SSD unless you wanted to buy others.


----------



## Pacoletas

mabe i try to reinstall the os, and see what happen, i really like the ssd technology but that is really out of budget, mabe in next chrismas.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is why my 24/7 overclock is only 4.8ghz. I know i can run up to 5ghz but i dont see the point of running it 24/7. To be avx ibt stable takes a full 1.57volts. which is ludicrous for just an extra 200mhz
> 
> I know my system is overkill for 4.8 but at least the voltage is in the safer zone of 1.45 volts. Core temps never go over 40C lol.
> 
> Im a happy bunny with what i got and i know i got the extra 200mhz in the bag should i ever need it.


I completely agree with you. You can obsess and spend hundreds of dollars more for bragging rights but I just want some peace of mind while learning a little of the process .So I know my limits at this point. Things could change and will. I am looking forward to what steamroller will offer.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> cheaper to buy a 120GB now a days maybe 64 if you find the right price but you want a little extra room and $ per GB is less on the bigger sizes.. and will leave you better options as some games you would want on your SSD unless you wanted to buy others.


The only reason i posted about the 32gb was because he is on a very limited budget. and you can get the sand disk as low as 30 u.s. dollars. It was just a starting point.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> The only reason i posted about the 32gb was because he is on a very limited budget. and you can get the sand disk as low as 30 u.s. dollars. It was just a starting point.


you win this round batman i go big or go home haha


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Man, i really don't know what to do.
> I have the worst FX8320, that thing needs 1.58 volts for 5.060Ghz, while others get 5.1Ghz at 1.55v, i really don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the UD3 board whish does not support LLC, if i buy a UD5 or ASUS formule with llc supoort, will it that give me better OC?
> 
> I am just messing with all kind of volt to get this ****ty FX8320 at 5.1 stable, very hard man!


5Ghz at 1.58? dont push further than that if your making this your 24/7 overclock...... 1.55V max for 24/7. Personally Id be happy to hit 5Ghz but even on my FX 8350 I cant get a stable 5ghz without temps going to high at the moment. You should be happy and back that baby down a bit for a nice stable 24/7 OC. Ive got mine at 4.8ghz 24/7 @ 1.45V. I recommend the Asus Sabertooth rev 2.0 as Im having a great experience with it but the formula Z is also a nice board. Asus UEFI Bios cannot be beat imo.


----------



## Pacoletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> The only reason i posted about the 32gb was because he is on a very limited budget. and you can get the sand disk as low as 30 u.s. dollars. It was just a starting point.











in fact the cheapest ssd on this side of the border is about 60 us dollars for Adata 32gb ssd


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pacoletas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact the cheapest ssd on this side of the border is about 60 us dollars for Adata 32gb ssd


That's a bummer. What country are you from? Man, I bet the 120 and 240's are ridiculously high.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

This video's been causing a lot of rabble on /g/, want to get your opinions on this guys.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> This video's been causing a lot of rabble on /g/, want to get your opinions on this guys.


The review (if you can call it that) Is full of inconsistencies and errors. The results are also all over the place for all CPUs. So no, I wouldn't put any weight on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Okay so there are a lot of things that are off in the video:
> 
> 
> Using a 7870 to compare gaming performance on high end CPUs
> 3820 clearly losing to 3770K in crysis 2 despite being clocked higher (1080p)
> He doesn't state if he's using any built in function to benchmark the games or just playing for a set amount of time
> Crysis warhead results are all over the place even though the game is 2 threaded. the i5 and the 3820 had horrible fps, the difference can't be that big
> warhead streaming he says a number for the i5 but on the screen there's a completely different number
> Warhead streaming tests didn't include the 3770K at all
> everything including ridiculous levels of AA cranked up to the max on a 7870
> 3770K losing in black mesa makes no sense since the 3820 does just nicely
> no info on the test sequence for metro
> trine 2 numbers are just plain off, it's not a hard game to run, even for the weird gfx card choice
> different memory for different setups, was slower for intel
> He talks about overclocking the FX8350 to nearly 5ghz but says nothing about overclocking the intel parts
> incomplete info about the test setups
> in essence he's saying that with a 7870 games like metro 2033 will get double the fps with an FX, which is nuts.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> This video's been causing a lot of rabble on /g/, want to get your opinions on this guys.


There was a thread on this already and it was closed down


----------



## Novody-3

Hi
Can anyone tel me what is the critical socket temp if got an 8320 @ 4200mhz @ 1,35V my socket temp is under IBT 63 and core 38.
Radiator mora 3 coller hf supermancy 26C water


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> This video's been causing a lot of rabble on /g/, want to get your opinions on this guys.


I love the video. It's nice to see the truth getting some play for once.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone tel me what is the critical socket temp if got an 8320 @ 4200mhz @ 1,35V my socket temp is under IBT 63 and core 38.
> Radiator mora 3 coller hf supermancy 26C water


Id be more concerned why your socket temp is so high compared to your core temp. Thats is a pretty big difference.

Is your heatsink seated properly?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The review (if you can call it that) Is full of inconsistencies and errors. The results are also all over the place for all CPUs. So no, I wouldn't put any weight on it.


Thanks, thought it was pretty odd that Intel results were rather... low on certain things, as well as using a lot of (mostly) GPU bound games to demonstate CPU performance.

And the 7870 thing with Metro was hilarious considering my 680 can hardly maintain a steady 50FPS with everything maxed.


----------



## Velict

Was it closed down because it just because a flame war between amd and intel over this video?


----------



## Velict

"And the 7870 thing with Metro was hilarious considering my 680 can hardly maintain a steady 50FPS with everything maxed."

are you going to base your readings only from a 680 without owning a 7870, or even a 7950 or 7970?

I've noticed something about the internet is that people like to claim proof by posting from other sources without actually owning any of the hardware or posting their own benchmarks. Don't worry, i'll fix this, by myself at least.

8000 series AMD and 700 series nvidia cards are coming out soon. Will post videos, guaranteed. Putting together some money for both an AMD and Intel build. I know don't have any reputation on this forum. Well i'm not going to be the person to stand back and watch the bickering anymore. Y'all seem like a bunch of 12 year old's arguing over a blue eyes white dragon vs red eyes black dragon. (Yea I played when I was 12).

I really don't understand the maturity level of some, especially when hiding behind the internet.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Was it closed down because it just because a flame war between amd and intel over this video?


Presumably, but let's leave it at that.

Here's a response from AMD regarding Vishera temp sensors issues :

"Concerning your question regarding the temperatures with your processor. The maximum temperature threshold is 62 Celsius which set for the internal die (core) temperature of the chip. The core temperatures have an equational offset to determine temperature which equalizes at about 45 Celsius thus giving you more accurate readings at peak temperatures. The hindrance in this is the sub ambient idle temperature readings you speak of.

The silicon and adhesives used in manufacturing these processors has a peak temperature rating of 97+ Celsius before any form of degradation will take place. The processor also has a thermal shut off safe guard in place that shuts the processor down at 90 Celsius.

The Cpu temperature is read form a sensor embedded within the socket of your motherboard causing about a 7-10 Celsius variance form the actual Cpu temperature, which may be what you are reading about on the net.

You can use an application called AMD overdrive, that will allow you to monitor your temperatures accurately.

As long as your core temperature has not exceeded the high side of the 60 degree mark for extended periods of time you should be ok. 62 degrees holds a generous safety net to begin with.

I hope I was able to answer your questions, If you have any more inquiries don't hesitate to contact us.

Thank You

Alex Cromwell
Senior Technology Director
Advanced Micro Devices
Fort Collins, Colorado
2950 East Harmony Road
Suite 300
Fort Collins, CO
80528-9558"

Ambient in my room while benchmarking is around 13C.

Coretemp shows 7C idle, vs Overdrive which showed a 14C idle temp when I checked.

In short, if you want accurate temp reading, use Overdrive.

Oh and here's 4 hours of Prime at 1.19V


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> "And the 7870 thing with Metro was hilarious considering my 680 can hardly maintain a steady 50FPS with everything maxed."
> 
> are you going to base your readings only from a 680 without owning a 7870, or even a 7950 or 7970?
> 
> I've noticed something about the internet is that people like to claim proof by posting from other sources without actually owning any of the hardware or posting their own benchmarks. Don't worry, i'll fix this, by myself at least.
> 
> 8000 series AMD and 700 series nvidia cards are coming out soon. Will post videos, guaranteed. Putting together some money for both an AMD and Intel build. I know don't have any reputation on this forum. Well i'm not going to be the person to stand back and watch the bickering anymore. Y'all seem like a bunch of 12 year old's arguing over a blue eyes white dragon vs red eyes black dragon. (Yea I played when I was 12).
> 
> I really don't understand the maturity level of some, especially when hiding behind the internet.


You're blowing my comment way out of proportion bud.


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> This video's been causing a lot of rabble on /g/, want to get your opinions on this guys.


For clearer reference to this video. I did see that some of the numbers on scree don't match to what he says.
AMD FX 8350 -

Crysis 2
1080 - 29.84
1440 - 20.96
Crysis Warhead xsplit
1080 - 26.44
1600x900 - 39.28
720 - 48.28
Crysis Warhead
1080 - 35.64
1440 - 26.772
Black Mesa
1440 - 188.8
1080 - 262.6
Metro 2033
1440 - 20.44
1080 - 36.44
TERA
1440 - 42.80
1080 - 75.2
Trine 2
1440 - 36.84
1080 - 58
_______________________

Intel i5 3570k -

Crysis 2

1080 - 39.520
1440 - 22.760
Crysis Warhead xsplit
720 - 37.120
1080 - 24.920
1600x900 - 31.040
Crysis Warhead
1080 - 26.840
1440 - 18.720
Black Mesa
1080 - 196.320
1440 - 121.120
Metro 2033
1080 - 21.200
1440 - 12.800
Trine 2
1080 - 38.800
1440 - 23.600

Intel i7 3770k -

Crysis 2
1080 - 39.520
1440 - 22.760
Crysis Warhead
1080 - 38.440
1440 - 23.880
Black Mesa
1080 - 197.440
1440 - 111.920
Metro 2033
1080 - 27.480
1440 - 12.960
Trine 2
1080 - 47.280
1440 - 27.840

Intel i7 3820 -

Crysis 2
1080 - 35.64
Crysis Warhead xsplit
720 - 42.88
1080 - 26.00
1600x900 - 36.6
Crysis Warhead
1080 - 26.840
Black Mesa
1080 - 196.320
Metro 2033
1080 - 21.32
Trine 2
1080 - 31.96


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> You're blowing my comment way out of proportion bud.


That whole paragraph wasn't referring to you, I was referring to you only in the face of not owning any other card besides the 680. The rest of the paragraph I wrote is not against you, but against bench marking websites.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> That whole paragraph wasn't referring to you, I was referring to you only in the face of not owning any other card besides the 680. The rest of the paragraph I wrote is not against you, but against bench marking websites.


I own, not in order of importance:

MSI 680L
EVGA 670 FTW 4GB
Gigabyte 7870 Ghz Ed.
Zotac 550Ti
MSI 6950 PE (unlocked to 6970)
GTX 570 HD (worst decision ever, so many issues due to VRAM)

and various legacy cards. I system build and benchmark for people around here. Don't make blind assumptions when someone posts a simple statement


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> That whole paragraph wasn't referring to you, I was referring to you only in the face of not owning any other card besides the 680. The rest of the paragraph I wrote is not against you, but against bench marking websites.


That whole blow up thing should be on another thread though. Believe it or not this thread has been one of the most civilized and informative threads that I have seen in a long time. Let's try to keep it that way.


----------



## PaddieMayne

*All tubing Fitted, Some more cosmetics then ready too run*




*More too come.*


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> That whole blow up thing should be on another thread though. Believe it or not this thread has been one of the most civilized and informative threads that I have seen in a long time. Let's try to keep it that way.


We try our best in this thread. Most of the regulars here do try to help many people. There have been a few spats but thankfully it gets resolved very quick.

I'm amazed new people are coming to this thread all the time and im sure we'll get well over 1000 pages soon enough


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> *All tubing Fitted, Some more cosmetics then ready too run*
> 
> *More too come.*


Nice paddie


----------



## Alatar

If you see any nasty flame wars or arguments just report them, that's what the mods are here for. Threads like this one are important for the community and we want to keep them in good condition.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> I really don't understand the maturity level of some, especially when hiding behind the internet.


Sounds like something I would personally say.
Just chiming in to report that my FX at 4.6 runs just fine and that I'm very happy with my buy, no matter what everybody says.
It compiles code fast, and it doesn't have weird problems with my GTX660. I don't ask more because I don't NEED more.


----------



## PaddieMayne

*NOW ITS ALL FITTED UP AND RUNNING....*









*THESE TWO SHOW THE EXTERNAL TEMP WHERE THE RAD IS OUTSIDE THE HOUSE 4 to 5C... BUT OF COURSE IM NOW GETTING THE NA READING ON MY CORE TEMPS WITH HW AS THERE TOO COLD TOO READ LOL, BUT IN THE BIOS ITS IDLING AT 15C, NOW TO TRY STRETCHING THAT OC FROM 4.8ghz to 5ghz..*


----------



## Alatar

Looks great!









What's the small monitor? Some tablet?


----------



## UncleBlitz

and all this with harmony in colors...impressive! good job Paddie & thx for sharing theses nice picts...


----------



## Ultracarpet

It's beautiful... *sniff*


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the small monitor? Some tablet?


Its a Lilliput 10" HDMI Monitor i use for all my Monitoring Software so i can see it at a glance when gaming, sad i know HAHA.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Its a Lilliput 10" HDMI Monitor i use for all my Monitoring Software so i can see it at a glance when gaming, sad i know HAHA.


It's not sad, I've actually always wanted something similar but never really properly looked into it.


----------



## Velict

Olafthewimpy, then post benches with your ghz edition 7870.


----------



## cssorkinman

Paddie does great work








I have a few small lcd displays that were from the kid's portable DVD players ( displays work fine and have aux inputs, but the DVD players always crap out) that I've been meaning to use for the same purpose. I'll hook one up and see how well it goes







.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> *NOW ITS ALL FITTED UP AND RUNNING....*


That is awesome Paddie.

So when does the shuttle launch?


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That is awesome Paddie.
> 
> So when does the shuttle launch?


Im trying to launch the 5ghz shuttle, haha.


----------



## PaddieMayne

*HOLY FOOOOOK !*

*A massive temp difference*

*BEFORE MOD*


*WITH MOD*


----------



## ComputerRestore

Wow that's huge. Maybe you can shoot for 6Ghz now.


----------



## Kornivsky

Hey guys,,,any help here?

I mean,why I don't have straight 4.6Ghz and 200 straight bus speed? Ideas?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653008


----------



## PaddieMayne

*WOOOHOOOOO 5GHZ !!!*

*So i thought sod it just dial in 1.55v and 250MHZ Bus Freq and go for it and ......*




*Now to see how much i can reduce the voltage and still be stable.*


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hey guys,,,any help here?
> 
> I mean,why I don't have straight 4.6Ghz and 200 straight bus speed? Ideas?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653008


Add a bit more voltage to the clock generator?

P.S.

Randomly...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Marlboro here.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> This video's been causing a lot of rabble on /g/, want to get your opinions on this guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Was it closed down because it just because a flame war between amd and intel over this video?


Doesn't matter, but leave it out of this thread. We've been extremest free for a long time now, we don't need it started. Nothing against the video or the reviewer, just the typical response it gets. We're well aware of said video already. If anyone wants to know how the 83**s perform, all they have to do is ask.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> That whole paragraph wasn't referring to you, I was referring to you only in the face of not owning any other card besides the 680. The rest of the paragraph I wrote is not against you, but against bench marking websites.
> 
> 
> 
> That whole blow up thing should be on another thread though. Believe it or not this thread has been one of the most civilized and informative threads that I have seen in a long time. Let's try to keep it that way.
Click to expand...

This guy gets it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If you see any nasty flame wars or arguments just report them, that's what the mods are here for. Threads like this one are important for the community and we want to keep them in good condition.


It's actually stayed reasonably clean and on-topic on it's own. Restored some faith that not everyone who posts is a fanboy waiting for an opening.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Its a Lilliput 10" HDMI Monitor i use for all my Monitoring Software so i can see it at a glance when gaming, sad i know HAHA.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not sad, I've actually always wanted something similar but never really properly looked into it.
Click to expand...

I just use my phone.









Gigabyte CloudOC gives me CPU/Core temps, Afterburner supplies GPU usage/temps. I would care about CPU usage, but it's never a problem unless I'm benching or testing in which case tabbing out to task manager is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Olafthewimpy, then post benches with your ghz edition 7870.


Find a different thread, this is not for GPU wars unless it pertains to how well 83**s use said GPUs.


----------



## cssorkinman

It's up to you, but I'm betting you could hit 5.2 ghz on ibt at that voltage and cooling







.
But if you want to drop volts I'm thinking 1.52 will probably be where you will start having problems with IBT at that speed and temp.
Provided it acts the same as my chip.
Congrats on 5 ghz!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's up to you, but I'm betting you could hit 5.2 ghz on ibt at that voltage and cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But if you want to drop volts I'm thinking 1.52 will probably be where you will start having problems with IBT at that speed and temp.
> Provided it acts the same as my chip.
> Congrats on 5 ghz!


Indeed, congrats.

I think everyone who has hit 5Ghz should all go the the 5Ghz club, get a ton of us recognized there.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think everyone who has hit 5Ghz should all go the the 5Ghz club, get a ton of us recognized there.


Does it need to be stable?







I'm having some issues stressing above 4.7 x.x


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think everyone who has hit 5Ghz should all go the the 5Ghz club, get a ton of us recognized there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it need to be stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having some issues stressing above 4.7 x.x
Click to expand...

There are people there with 8Ghz+ valids, so I'm going to say no. Suicides are fair game.


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Id be more concerned why your socket temp is so high compared to your core temp. Thats is a pretty big difference.
> 
> Is your heatsink seated properly?


i dont know why its so high, i checked this twice once with AS silver 5 and MX4 i will control it again when my North Mosfet & Southbrige Coolers here and with an IR Thermo.


----------



## Pacoletas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> That's a bummer. What country are you from? Man, I bet the 120 and 240's are ridiculously high.


Im from a little town call Guadalajara, in Mexico City, here you can find anything, but you right the prices are very high, That's becouse the products come from many resellers i think.

i keep reading posts but is too much to read. i try to overclock my 8320 with air (v6gt) but the safes speed was 4.3 and im very shure.. my psu start to cry droping blood tears while running IBT.
never going to do it again (IBT is not friendly with my hardware)

at first i don't think to o.c. but i read so many about it. i feel the need for speed (naaa just curiosity) but how Raven.7 says this asus mobos are very high tech. any one who know how to fly a plane???


----------



## Red1776

A little representing for the Vishies.
Cracked the top ten and the only AMD on da list


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A little representing for the Vishies.
> Cracked the top ten and the only AMD on da list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ha you are barely below the 3770k and not terribly far from at $1000 chip... hmmm good job!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A little representing for the Vishies.
> Cracked the top ten and the only AMD on da list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha you are barely below the 3770k and not terribly far from at $1000 chip... hmmm good job!
Click to expand...

And I have something left they dont, headroom!. I already have another higher score to turn in!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A little representing for the Vishies.
> Cracked the top ten and the only AMD on da list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go RED go!
> Topple the pillars of hell by getting that top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> On a serious note.... great job!


----------



## cssorkinman

Sorry for the DP but I wanted to share this with the club








http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points?recalculate=true


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry for the DP but I wanted to share this with the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points?recalculate=true


Grats. I wonder if you could boost that score by increasing your NB and tightening your ram timings


----------



## Jbads

I do not know if anyone posted this yet, but did anyone else hear that vishera processors are pci express 3.0 supportive?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry for the DP but I wanted to share this with the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points?recalculate=true


NICE! CSS


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks,
The ram timings are about all I can get out of them, but yes there is room in other areas for improvement with my rig.
I had started at a higher clockspeed that was unstable, dropped to that speed and was happy to finally break 9 pts . I kinda let it sit at that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> I do not know if anyone posted this yet, but did anyone else hear that vishera processors are pci express 3.0 supportive?


Really?... source?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks,
> The ram timings are about all I can get out of them, but yes there is room in other areas for improvement with my rig.
> I had started at a higher clockspeed that was unstable, dropped to that speed and was happy to finally break 9 pts . I kinda let it sit at that.


that makes sense I really didn't look at what you were running for ram... im used to my RAM I still can hold 9-9-9-24 1t at 2033 I think i can drop to 8-9-8-24 1t but haven't tried it yet

I see your running 1600 ones.. that makes more sense as mine are native 1866

I think there has to be a big difference for between the GD65 and GD80.. im not sure what but wow im impressed. which reminds me I need to hit MSI up again.


----------



## Jbads

This is the source for confirming the pci express 3.0 support on vishera, by JJ himself.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the source for confirming the pci express 3.0 support on vishera, by JJ himself.


Haha darn if I would have known that I would have searched for the GEN3 bahaha good find sir!


----------



## Jbads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Haha darn if I would have known that I would have searched for the GEN3 bahaha good find sir!


I know it kinda sucks actually I bought a crosshair v formula-z a few months ago, wish it would have been included on that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> I know it kinda sucks actually I bought a crosshair v formula-z a few months ago, wish it would have been included on that.


ironically I had to call Newegg and read that wile i was on the call.. currently they do not have that gen 3 board for AMD just yet (already out for intel) I asked for the pricing on it,, so either way wouldn't have really known,, besides it wont matter too much till next gen cards


----------



## Jbads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ironically I had to call Newegg and read that wile i was on the call.. currently they do not have that gen 3 board for AMD just yet (already out for intel) I asked for the pricing on it,, so either way wouldn't have really known,, besides it wont matter too much till next gen cards


I realize it really is not a big deal but still would have been nice, I saw another video with elric phares talking to JJ about the board and JJ did say it should be hitting the shelf extremely soon. But as far as I know asus is the only motherboard manufacturer that has been working on this as far as I know.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> I realize it really is not a big deal but still would have been nice, I saw another video with elric phares talking to JJ about the board and JJ did say it should be hitting the shelf extremely soon. But as far as I know asus is the only motherboard manufacturer that has been working on this as far as I know.


I agree it would have added to the longevity to these boards and chips.. especially how there wont be a socket change for steamroller.. hell you could run the same board for the 5 year warranty and still be current and up to date upgrading everything else

heres a pic of it http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176848 extended heatsink on the south bridge

Three PCIe 3.0 x16 slots (16X/16X or 16X/8X/8X).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/3970#post_19016677

AHHA!
found it Since current-generation AMD FX microprocessors do not support internal PCI Express connectivity, while AMD 990FX only supports PCI Express 2.0, Asustek had to install a special PCI Express 3.0 bridge chip made by PLX (according to TechPowerUp web-site). The 48-lane PCIe 3.0 PLX chip lets two PCI Express x16 slots to operate at PCIe 3.0 data-rates, which may boost performance of high-end multi-GPU configurations.

in a nut shell it is really only benificial for 2 highend cards and not 3-4

and looks like its only good up to 3 cards anyhow nevermind it does support quad
http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/TUF/product_990FXGEN3R2_spec.htm
3 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots (Dual at x16/x16, triple at x16/x8/x8 mode)*
1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (Black at x16)
1 x PCI slot


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I agree it would have added to the longevity to these boards and chips.. especially how there wont be a socket change for steamroller.. hell you could run the same board for the 5 year warranty and still be current and up to date upgrading everything else
> 
> heres a pic of it http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176848 extended heatsink on the south bridge
> 
> Three PCIe 3.0 x16 slots (16X/16X or 16X/8X/8X).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/3970#post_19016677
> 
> AHHA!
> found it Since current-generation AMD FX microprocessors do not support internal PCI Express connectivity, while AMD 990FX only supports PCI Express 2.0, Asustek had to install a special PCI Express 3.0 bridge chip made by PLX (according to TechPowerUp web-site). The 48-lane PCIe 3.0 PLX chip lets two PCI Express x16 slots to operate at PCIe 3.0 data-rates, which may boost performance of high-end multi-GPU configurations.
> 
> in a nut shell it is really only benificial for 2 highend cards and not 3-4
> 
> and looks like its only good up to 3 cards anyhow nevermind it does support quad
> http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/TUF/product_990FXGEN3R2_spec.htm
> 3 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots (Dual at x16/x16, triple at x16/x8/x8 mode)*
> 1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (Black at x16)
> 1 x PCI slot


It is good. PCIe 3.0 8x is the same bandwidth as PCIe 2.0 16x. That board would give PCIe 2.0 16x bandwidth across 4 PCIe slots.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> It is good. PCIe 3.0 8x is the same bandwidth as PCIe 2.0 16x. That board would give PCIe 2.0 16x bandwidth across 4 PCIe slots.


youre right i just didn't get to my edits in time haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I agree it would have added to the longevity to these boards and chips.. especially how there wont be a socket change for steamroller.. hell you could run the same board for the 5 year warranty and still be current and up to date upgrading everything else
> 
> heres a pic of it http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176848 extended heatsink on the south bridge
> 
> Three PCIe 3.0 x16 slots (16X/16X or 16X/8X/8X).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/3970#post_19016677
> 
> AHHA!
> found it Since current-generation AMD FX microprocessors do not support internal PCI Express connectivity, while AMD 990FX only supports PCI Express 2.0, Asustek had to install a special PCI Express 3.0 bridge chip made by PLX (according to TechPowerUp web-site). The 48-lane PCIe 3.0 PLX chip lets two PCI Express x16 slots to operate at PCIe 3.0 data-rates, which may boost performance of high-end multi-GPU configurations.
> 
> in a nut shell it is really only benificial for 2 highend cards and not 3-4
> 
> and looks like its only good up to 3 cards anyhow nevermind it does support quad
> http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/TUF/product_990FXGEN3R2_spec.htm
> 3 x PCI Express 3.0 x16 slots (Dual at x16/x16, triple at x16/x8/x8 mode)*
> 1 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot (Black at x16)
> 1 x PCI slot
> 
> 
> 
> It is good. PCIe 3.0 8x is the same bandwidth as PCIe 2.0 16x. That board would give PCIe 2.0 16x bandwidth across 4 PCIe slots.
Click to expand...

No, it's not good.

The bandwidth is still limited to what it would be normally for CPU/RAM <-> GPU, and the PLX chip adds latency to that transfer.

Considering we don't even use the full bandwidth of an x16 now, how could this even possibly be good for 2 cards, when all it does it add latency?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, it's not good.
> 
> The bandwidth is still limited to what it would be normally for CPU/RAM <-> GPU, and the PLX chip adds latency to that transfer.


so PCIe 2.75? haha

great now someone will HAVE to buy it and test it out.....


----------



## UncleBlitz

lol....i just found this.... as i remember there was a lil war between GB and msi about thoses famous pci 3.0 boards

all this is 5 month old now








and it s written "MSI: world first pci 3.0 board"...


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello all
what is the max voltage for the ane not exceed 24/24, for FX8350

thank


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, it's not good.
> 
> The bandwidth is still limited to what it would be normally for CPU/RAM <-> GPU, and the PLX chip adds latency to that transfer.
> 
> Considering we don't even use the full bandwidth of an x16 now, how could this even possibly be good for 2 cards, when all it does it add latency?


Yeah, but people over-value PCIe. Games transfer data across PCIe as little as possible, because even PCIe 2.0 x16 is slow as balls compared to the bus between VRAM and GPU.

I mean, what a single PCIe 2.0 lane has 500MB/s, so 8GB/s for 16x 2.0. Compared to 264GB/s for 7970 and even 100GB/s for lower end cards. Game devs avoid PCIe transfers from disk and system memory like the plague. Even PCIe 3.0 at 16x is just 16GB/s.

Latency isn't going to matter as much as people think, because PCIe is slow as balls compared to VRAM and GPU bus and no sane game developer is going to be lax about loading from system RAM when they can dump as much as possible into VRAM and enjoy well over 10x the performance of PCIe.

Plus, we don't know how this is set up. Does it go PLX -> CPU or PLX -> NB -> CPU.

http://www.plxtech.com/pdf/technical/expresslane/Overcoming_PCIe_Latency_PLX.pdf


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, it's not good.
> 
> The bandwidth is still limited to what it would be normally for CPU/RAM <-> GPU, and the PLX chip adds latency to that transfer.
> 
> Considering we don't even use the full bandwidth of an x16 now, how could this even possibly be good for 2 cards, when all it does it add latency?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but people over-value PCIe. Games transfer data across PCIe as little as possible, because even PCIe 2.0 x16 is slow as balls compared to the bus between VRAM and GPU.
> 
> I mean, what a single PCIe 2.0 lane has 500MB/s, so 8GB/s for 16x 2.0. Compared to 264GB/s for 7970 and even 100GB/s for lower end cards. Game devs avoid PCIe transfers from disk and system memory like the plague. Even PCIe 3.0 at 16x is just 16GB/s.
> 
> Latency isn't going to matter as much as people think, because PCIe is slow as balls compared to VRAM and GPU bus and no sane game developer is going to be lax about loading from system RAM when they can dump as much as possible into VRAM and enjoy well over 10x the performance of PCIe.
> 
> Plus, we don't know how this is set up. Does it go PLX -> CPU or PLX -> NB -> CPU.
> 
> http://www.plxtech.com/pdf/technical/expresslane/Overcoming_PCIe_Latency_PLX.pdf
Click to expand...

CPU -> NB -> PLX. Know why?

*CPU* --[HyperTransport]--> *NB* --[x32 PCI-e 2.0]--> *PLX* --[PCI-e 3.0 stuff] --> *GPU*


----------



## Jbads

This might be completely minor annoyance...but yeah the board looks fantastic but one thing I can not stand is why does such a high end board have a standard pci slot on it, who actually still even uses that?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> This might be completely minor annoyance...but yeah the board looks fantastic but one thing I can not stand is why does such a high end board have a standard pci slot on it, who actually still even uses that?


Lots of people with sound cards. I kind of wish my rampage IV extreme had one


----------



## Jbads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lots of people with sound cards. I kind of wish my rampage IV extreme had one


Yeah I get what your saying, I would assume most people don't upgrade their sound card very often either. Seems like most new cards that are released though are designed for for the pci express 1x slot.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbads*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Lots of people with sound cards. I kind of wish my rampage IV extreme had one
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I get what your saying, I would assume most people don't upgrade their sound card very often either. Seems like most new cards that are released though are designed for for the pci express 1x slot.
Click to expand...

My old 890GPA-UD3H came with an IDE plug, an FDD plug, and a PCI slot. I used all of them.

The 970A-UD3 in my server has 2 PCI ports. I use them both for dual-nic gigabit cards. One of them used to use a 2MB VRAM Trident video card, because it just wouldn't die and that's all ESXi needs.

Nothing at all wrong with adding legacy options in my opinion, especially when they don't impact any of the new stuff.


----------



## Alatar

Testing my new 8320 setup to see everything works before putting it under phase.



bit of a dark pic but oh well.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 8320 setup to see everything works before putting it under phase.
> 
> 
> 
> bit of a dark pic but oh well.


How much did that phase changer cost you? Looking into getting one for certain applications. also, general refrigeration based cooling, is it feasible to build a custom, pressurized refrigerant loop in the style of a water loop, for a reasonable amount of money?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> How much did that phase changer cost you? Looking into getting one for certain applications. also, general refrigeration based cooling, is it feasible to build a custom, pressurized refrigerant loop in the style of a water loop, for a reasonable amount of money?


The unit cost me 840€ but that's only because it was brand new and came directly from LD. If you shop around a bit you can find really nice deals for this stuff.

As for the 2nd question, quite frankly I think the cost would be way worse than just building a liquid cooling system where the liquid is cooled by phase change. (callsignvega had one) I also think that you would probably need some licenses to handle the materials etc. But I'm no expert on that, might want to ask the phase change forum in the cooling section.


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The unit cost me 840€ but that's only because it was brand new and came directly from LD. If you shop around a bit you can find really nice deals for this stuff.
> 
> As for the 2nd question, quite frankly I think the cost would be way worse than just building a liquid cooling system where the liquid is cooled by phase change. (callsignvega had one) I also think that you would probably need some licenses to handle the materials etc. But I'm no expert on that, might want to ask the phase change forum in the cooling section.


Thanks!
Just wondering, what batch is your 8320 from?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Thanks!
> Just wondering, what batch is your 8320 from?


tbh I can't remember which number is the batch on AMD chips since I mostly mess with intel











would that be 1236PGN?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> tbh I can't remember which number is the batch on AMD chips since I mostly mess with intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would that be 1236PGN?


1236, that's the one. Haven't seen many of those.


----------



## THC Butterz

i cant wait, i will be joining soon


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> tbh I can't remember which number is the batch on AMD chips since I mostly mess with intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would that be 1236PGN?
> 
> 
> 
> 1236, that's the one. Haven't seen many of those.
Click to expand...

Data collection thread has them sitting pretty middle of the pack. But those users don't have Phase either. Can't wait to see your scores in the MultithreadedMayhem thread Alatar.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> *HOLY FOOOOOK !*
> 
> *A massive temp difference*
> 
> *BEFORE MOD*
> 
> 
> *WITH MOD*


It's a mod that's crossed my mind a few times. Kudos to you for doing it and succeding so well.









Have you got some kind of anti-freeze in the loop like ethelyne glycol?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> i cant wait, i will be joining soon


Congrats O___O


----------



## Alatar

Some insulation pics for the people who might be interested:



Spoiler: I hope you dont have 56k


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> It's a mod that's crossed my mind a few times. Kudos to you for doing it and succeding so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got some kind of anti-freeze in the loop like ethelyne glycol?


Yes im running a -20c mix at the moment it very rarely gets that cold here.


----------



## Tarnix

*snip* Totally posted that in the wrong topic.
HNGG.








On the bright side, Antec TruePower 650W for vishera OC + GTX260+560+660 (all OC), running strong. I'm amazed.


----------



## Alatar

Up and running with proper temps


----------



## Tarnix

^Nice, what are you using again?


----------



## Alatar

SS phase change.

Evap temps around -45C atm.



And another one of the rig running in the dark because why not


----------



## Tarnix

Very nice.


----------



## Alatar

What was the good stress testing software for Vishera? I heard prime is overly harsh.


----------



## cssorkinman

OCCT is pretty helpful because of the graphs it creates in my opinion. IBT is popular amongst the Vish crowd here, I would recommend 50 pass runs to establish a good stability baseline. There seems to be a troll that pops up in the 30 run area fairly often.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> OCCT is pretty helpful because of the graphs it creates in my opinion. IBT is popular amongst the Vish crowd here, I would recommend 50 pass runs to establish a good stability baseline. There seems to be a troll that pops up in the 30 run area fairly often.


thanks


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What was the good stress testing software for Vishera? I heard prime is overly harsh.


Prime95 is my favourite for sniffing out weaker Cores/Modules.
It's difficult to use at higher clocks though as it works the CPU 15% more than other programs. It pushes you over the 145A limit with the 130% Current setting, and causes a fail.

CSSORKINMAN - is right about OCCT, the graphs are invaluable.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Prime95 is my favourite for sniffing out weaker Cores/Modules.
> It's difficult to use at higher clocks though as it works the CPU 15% more than other programs. It pushes you over the 145A limit with the 130% Current setting, and causes a fail.
> 
> CSSORKINMAN - is right about OCCT, the graphs are invaluable.


Thanks

Did a quick and dirty 5ghz try:



10 minutes only since I want to try other stuff today as well


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Did a quick and dirty 5ghz try:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 minutes only since I want to try other stuff today as well


Lol, I forgot what cooling you were using. I was looking everywhere for temps.....
That's nice. What temps is it actually at?
Looks like you are getting 6W per 100Mhz compared to 10-12W per 100Mhz on air cooling.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Yes im running a -20c mix at the moment it very rarely gets that cold here.[/quote
> 
> Godd to see you posting again here. It's been less frequent recently. Good luck.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Yes im running a -20c mix at the moment it very rarely gets that cold here.[/quote
> 
> Godd to see you posting again here. It's been less frequent recently. Good luck.


----------



## alcal

In the process of OCing my 8350. I accidentally turned on some AsRock OC thing in addition to my own settings which bumped my clocks to 5.3ghz which somehow booted with only 1.51ish volts. This looks to be a promising chip.

The 5.3ghz at 1.51 showed signs of instability though because my Hwinfo window lagged whenever I dragged it around.


----------



## Alatar

Dunno about this chip :|

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654301


----------



## Shea2152

Hey guys. I'm looking for some advice on if I can push my 8350 a bit higher than what I have it at now.
My Validate

I'm using This cooler. (not great I know but better than stock I guess.
My idle temp is around 20c, and once I enter 10-15 minutes of prime95 torture testing they hit 62-63c.

Am I maxed out on my overclock until I can get a better cooler or is there something else I can do? Sig rig is up to date for more info on my rig.

Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm looking for some advice on if I can push my 8350 a bit higher than what I have it at now.
> My Validate
> 
> I'm using This cooler. (not great I know but better than stock I guess.
> My idle temp is around 20c, and once I enter 10-15 minutes of prime95 torture testing they hit 62-63c.
> 
> Am I maxed out on my overclock until I can get a better cooler or is there something else I can do? Sig rig is up to date for more info on my rig.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there and welcome

Is the 62-63 your socket temp or core temp


----------



## Shea2152

Not sure, on my HW Monitor all that reads under the 8350 is " Package " and that hits 63. I could download another temp. app and get back to you if you'd like


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Not sure, on my HW Monitor all that reads under the 8350 is " Package " and that hits 63. I could download another temp. app and get back to you if you'd like


Package temps are indeed core temps and according to most you are at your limit really. You could go a little higher though with that cooler i personally wouldn't recommend it.

If you are just gaming you could go a little higher but as for stress testing i wouldnt


----------



## Shea2152

Ahh, alright thanks man. Just pure gamer here, Is there any coolers you could recommend me? Preferably air because apparently getting a water kit into a 902 is hell.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Yes im running a -20c mix at the moment it very rarely gets that cold here.


I'm sure that'll be fine, I can't remember it ever being that cold in the uk. Is the rad likely to get hot in the summer with the sun shining on it?

Where abouts are you?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Dunno about this chip :|
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654301


Please tell me how much that chips degrades. I have a 1236 too and I'm running about 1.57v at a little over 5ghz. I am fully loading all cores rendering in Blender and I am at 32.4c right now. Want to push further. Turns out I had a ton of air in my radiator before but when I added my GPU block I saw temps drop hard because I chased all the air out.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Please tell me how much that chips degrades. I have a 1236 too and I'm running about 1.57v at a little over 5ghz. I am fully loading all cores rendering in Blender and I am at 32.4c right now. Want to push further. Turns out I had a ton of air in my radiator before but when I added my GPU block I saw temps drop hard because I chased all the air out.


My situation isn't really relevant for you since my core temps aren't breaking 0C at full load.

And that was just a validation.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Ahh, alright thanks man. Just pure gamer here, Is there any coolers you could recommend me? Preferably air because apparently getting a water kit into a 902 is hell.


Hmm depends on your case but i like the noctua fans. Having used them before i got watercooling and loved them lol. The NH D14 is a huge cooler but if your case fits it its excellent.

Im sure others have got their favorites too


----------



## Shea2152

holy hell that thing is beautiful. Thanks for your help, +Rep


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> holy hell that thing is beautiful. Thanks for your help, +Rep


No problem but if you do go for the noctua please makes sure it fits your case lol theres also this cooler that is excellent too

http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/silver_arrow/product_cpu_silver_arrow.html


----------



## Shea2152

Its apparently is a REALLY tight fit in my case. And considering I already have 2 6870s, I may just have to find a lower profile cooler. TT


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Its apparently is a REALLY tight fit in my case. And considering I already have 2 6870s, I may just have to find a lower profile cooler. TT


HOw about the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 its slightly smaller than the nh d14

with this cooler i was able to overclock to 4.7-4.8


----------



## Tarnix

if you can fit a 140mm fan near the socket, there's a 140mm closed loop available (NZXT Kraken X40). Not as good as custom open loop, but better than air under most conditions.

Edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/2654415
Stabilization under way... http://valid.canardpc.com/2654415


----------



## Ultracarpet

yay 12h stable 5ghz.... now for the ram >









does north bridge ocing on these FX chips have a decent yield for performance? and should i attack the NB before the ram if so?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> yay 12h stable 5ghz.... now for the ram >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does north bridge ocing on these FX chips have a decent yield for performance? and should i attack the NB before the ram if so?


Not as much as the Phenom II, for sure.

That is obviously a bug, but it's so hilarious...
*it's OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!*


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Not as much as the Phenom II, for sure.
> 
> That is obviously a bug, but it's so hilarious...
> *it's OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!*


Yo, whats your batch number?!!! haha


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Yo, whats your batch number?!!! haha












Trying 1.58, 1.59v. if that doesn't make it stable for my needs, I'm dialing down to 5.1, 5.0

Getting more stable at 5.1GHz


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I'm sure that'll be fine, I can't remember it ever being that cold in the uk. Is the rad likely to get hot in the summer with the sun shining on it?
> 
> Where abouts are you?


Its under a car port. Oh and im near Manchester, North England


----------



## Tarnix

Anyone knows how to overcome " CPU Over Voltage" error at POST with the Crosshair V Formula Z ?
5.1GHz, 1.59v not enough, above that, it refuses to boot.
I disabled "Wait for F1".

So, my stable max due to temps is 4.8, 4.9GHz. (already hitting 61°C with IBT)
With a proper loop, I could do stable 5.2, maybe 5.3.
5.1 is stable without too much stress, on air.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> yay 12h stable 5ghz.... now for the ram >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does north bridge ocing on these FX chips have a decent yield for performance? and should i attack the NB before the ram if so?


That is a great accomplishment, well done


----------



## Morbious81

Okay here is what I have so far.... Don't think I'll get much more before I start to hit temps I don't like... may have to upgrade fans, I don't want to have to put my ultra kaze's on my rad, I'm trying to avoid my rig sounding like a jet prepping for take off.


I'm always up for pointers. like I said I'm new to this chip so I'm learning as I go. so far this has treated me better than my trusty 965BE got it to 4.0 after a lot of time and cursing


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Okay here is what I have so far.... Don't think I'll get much more before I start to hit temps I don't like... may have to upgrade fans, I don't want to have to put my ultra kaze's on my rad, I'm trying to avoid my rig sounding like a jet prepping for take off.
> 
> 
> I'm always up for pointers. like I said I'm new to this chip so I'm learning as I go. so far this has treated me better than my trusty 965BE got it to 4.0 after a lot of time and cursing


What cooler?


----------



## Morbious81

Antec Kuhler 920. Not ready to put the time and money into a custom loop just yet....


----------



## Morbious81

Any Ideas on good 120mm PWMs would help save me some time...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Antec Kuhler 920. Not ready to put the time and money into a custom loop just yet....


You should be good for up-to 4.8Ghz (probably 1.425v under load) or so while still keeping under 62C Package Temp.


----------



## Morbious81

about to try just that. I'll post back soon.


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You should be good for up-to 4.8Ghz (probably 1.425v under load) or so while still keeping under 62C Package Temp.


no luck just yet... got it there, but not stable. getting too blurry eyed to keep testing tonight. I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Antec Kuhler 920. Not ready to put the time and money into a custom loop just yet....
> 
> 
> 
> You should be good for up-to 4.8Ghz (probably 1.425v under load) or so while still keeping under 62C Package Temp.
Click to expand...

FWIW, 4.816MHz/1.512v here with a H80, IBT custom/10GB = 64°C here. Since I never ever use anything that is that intensive, I keep it this way.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Its under a car port. Oh and im near Manchester, North England


I would imagine though that in the summer it could still be hotter outside than inside the house. I guess with it being outside you could have 4000rpm fans on it and not be able to hear it.

It was -6degC down here in the south last night, I bet it was colder than that up there! Your loaded temps today must be really good, go for 6ghz!!


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> I would imagine though that in the summer it could still be hotter outside than inside the house. I guess with it being outside you could have 4000rpm fans on it and not be able to hear it.
> 
> It was -6degC down here in the south last night, I bet it was colder than that up there! Your loaded temps today must be really good, go for 6ghz!!


Yeah it was -10c, last night.


----------



## philharmonik

Sup everybody! I've had my FX-8350 for a few days now and I'm loving it. I haven't tried any OCing yet as I'm waiting on my ASUS Sabertooth board to arrive. I'm also waiting on some Corsair 16GB 4x4 1600 RAM to replace my cheesy Kingston value 1066 RAM. I have read over a few threads and it seems the Sabertooth board is pretty easy to work with when OCing. From what I have read, it is my understanding that all I really need to mess with is the Multiplier, FSB, Clock speed, and voltage. Is that correct? Basically to start by raising the MP and clock speed slowly and try to boot in to Windows. If it fails to boot, I need to raise the voltage?? I'm a total noob at this so excuse my ignorance.


----------



## MrWayne

Hello people, I've just build my first PC with the FX-8320 processor, i'm using the stock cooler and i finished scanning my pc for viruses and the temperature got as high as 63 in celsius, the fan was spinning like crazy, i have the side plate off, but i currently don't have an exhaust fan, but i'm not that positive that it would fix the problem, because i suspect i could have messed up putting the heatsink on the cpu, at idle as you can see it's only 30, but it skyrockets really quickly to 50. My case is Cooler Master K350. The motherboard is gigabyte 990fx ud-3 rev 1.1


----------



## SkateZilla

on another note,

im thinking of modifying both of my builds,

with a 90mm/100mm thin fan on the back of the mainboard, as the HAF922 has teh Backplate Hole..

I just have to measure it and find a fan that will fit in it, and then hotglue / epoxy that puppy in place.


----------



## ChrisB17

uhgg so much for having my new rig built today. Stupid Phanteks HSF came and its missing 2 AMD mounting spacers.














Brand new and its missing things. Awesome


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Sup everybody! I've had my FX-8350 for a few days now and I'm loving it. I haven't tried any OCing yet as I'm waiting on my ASUS Sabertooth board to arrive. I'm also waiting on some Corsair 16GB 4x4 1600 RAM to replace my cheesy Kingston value 1066 RAM. I have read over a few threads and it seems the Sabertooth board is pretty easy to work with when OCing. From what I have read, it is my understanding that all I really need to mess with is the Multiplier, FSB, Clock speed, and voltage. Is that correct? Basically to start by raising the MP and clock speed slowly and try to boot in to Windows. If it fails to boot, I need to raise the voltage?? I'm a total noob at this so excuse my ignorance.


Nice choice on new hardware I can help you with anything 3850 and overclocking on asus boards so feel free to p.m. me. In theory yes thats what you'll do but just because it loads windows dosent mean much regarding stability but its a start. You will need programs just as intel burn test (itb) and temperature monitoring software to keep track of your progress/ thermal limits and stability. I like Hwmonitor to watch voltage and core temps. Let me know if I can help once your hardware arrives


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Hello people, I've just build my first PC with the FX-8320 processor, i'm using the stock cooler and i finished scanning my pc for viruses and the temperature got as high as 63 in celsius, the fan was spinning like crazy, i have the side plate off, but i currently don't have an exhaust fan, but i'm not that positive that it would fix the problem, because i suspect i could have messed up putting the heatsink on the cpu, at idle as you can see it's only 30, but it skyrockets really quickly to 50. My case is Cooler Master K350. The motherboard is gigabyte 990fx ud-3 rev 1.1


The case should manage normal running everyday use. However you may have seated the heatsink wrong especially if those are your temps for stock clocks. However, I highly recommend you adding an 120mm rear exhaust fan as well as a potential 120mm left side panel intake fan on the window. This will help case temps dramatically. These 990fx platforms put out some heat so adding those fan options to compliment the front intake are vital. Try resisting the heatsink and run some tests.


----------



## MrWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> The case should manage normal running everyday use. However you may have seated the heatsink wrong especially if those are your temps for stock clocks. However, I highly recommend you adding an 120mm rear exhaust fan as well as a potential 120mm left side panel intake fan on the window. This will help case temps dramatically. These 990fx platforms put out some heat so adding those fan options to compliment the front intake are vital. Try resisting the heatsink and run some tests.


Do I have to clean the thermal paste and put some new one on the cpu or should I just take the heatsink off and try to put it back again?


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Nice choice on new hardware I can help you with anything 3850 and overclocking on asus boards so feel free to p.m. me. In theory yes thats what you'll do but just because it loads windows dosent mean much regarding stability but its a start. You will need programs just as intel burn test (itb) and temperature monitoring software to keep track of your progress/ thermal limits and stability. I like Hwmonitor to watch voltage and core temps. Let me know if I can help once your hardware arrives


Thanks! I will be in touch!


----------



## ChrisB17

I just received my CPU. I got FA 1247PGT is that a bad or good batch? Knowing my luck I can already guess.


----------



## MrWayne

Don't want to spam here, but a small update on my temps:

It seems that the CPU isn't the problem, but that TMPIN2 sensor is, im not sure where it is, it could be the motherboard right? The CPU looks fine to me on this program


----------



## Alatar

Goofing around in cinebench


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Don't want to spam here, but a small update on my temps:
> 
> It seems that the CPU isn't the problem, but that TMPIN2 sensor is, im not sure where it is, it could be the motherboard right? The CPU looks fine to me on this program


TMP2 is usually NB temps. That's not bad though. Reading could be off a bit too.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Goofing around in cinebench


Pft, 9.41. But can it play Mindcraft?







Great work


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Pft, 9.41. But can it play Mindcraft?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work


Thanks









Also pushed cssorkinman back to 2nd place on hwbot with that









Low WRs ftw haha.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pushed cssorkinman back to 2nd place on hwbot with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low WRs ftw haha.


lol good job. I knew it was just a matter of time








What core temps were you at running cb at that speed with the phase change?


----------



## SkateZilla

if only AMD had Hyperthreading, ...... not.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol good job. I knew it was just a matter of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What core temps were you at running cb at that speed with the phase change?


No idea other than it was under 0C


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Do I have to clean the thermal paste and put some new one on the cpu or should I just take the heatsink off and try to put it back again?


I would reapply new thermal that's usually the best case scenario. But that what *I would do* Its up to you, if you think it will still be spread even and be efficient then go for it but I didn't say to do that







If you plan to use aftermarket cooling solution later then that's up to you.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Thanks! I will be in touch!


Look forward to it


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pushed cssorkinman back to 2nd place on hwbot with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low WRs ftw haha.


I assume you have a Crossfire with 2 7970's . Or 2 680s on SLI. Close??


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I assume you have a Crossfire with 2 7970's . Am I close??


Nope, don't own any current gen cards.

Depending on my mood I just use one of these:



Been using the 480 lately


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> FWIW, 4.816MHz/1.512v here with a H80, IBT custom/10GB = 64°C here. Since I never ever use anything that is that intensive, I keep it this way.


I'll play around with it tonight after work. Maybe mine will react the same. Thanks for the info. I will post screenshots once I get it stable at 4.8ish.


----------



## Tarnix

Yay. My H80's molex cable broke, I resoldered them, and the H80 popped. So... I hope the stock cooler is enough. I'll be a few months on it, Not gonna rebuy corsair ever again (been 2 products failing me) and now I have an excuse to get a real loop...
Thinking about one of those XSPC kits. Open to all suggestions. I have a define R4, so I have space for 2x480mm...


----------



## Morbious81

How about this ?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7324/ex-vap-16/Cooler_Express_2013_Design_Super_Dual_Evaporators_CPU_Cooling_Unit_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kits_-_Sockets_AM2_AM3_LGA_1156_LGA_1366_LGA_2011_CE-48-D-2C.html?tl=g49&id=t68qonfH

Sorry, had to.... Though if I had the money I'd get one just to play with it...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yay. My H80's molex cable broke, I resoldered them, and the H80 popped. So... I hope the stock cooler is enough. I'll be a few months on it, Not gonna rebuy corsair ever again (been 2 products failing me) and now I have an excuse to get a real loop...
> Thinking about one of those XSPC kits. Open to all suggestions. I have a define R4, so I have space for 2x480mm...


Cables don't break on their own, and if you didn't try to re-solder it, you could have RMA'd... Just saying, Corsair isn't the one at fault here.

anyway, I like my Raystorm 750 RX360, works well. If you could find one in 480 format, that'd work even better.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Cables don't break on their own, and if you didn't try to re-solder it, you could have RMA'd... Just saying, Corsair isn't the one at fault here.
> 
> anyway, I like my Raystorm 750 RX360, works well. If you could find one in 480 format, that'd work even better.


The cables broke as I was re-plugging it... wire cut right at the pin. And nah, I wasn't going to RMA a H80. Not when it was only a step toward a full loop









Okay, yeah, I'll look into those. it's a bit an emergency loop, I'll improve if I need to. 40C at idle on stock is scary.


----------



## spikexp

My new corsair TX750V2 has a problem... now I run on my old antec truepower trio 550w... it's pushing it...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nope, don't own any current gen cards.
> 
> Depending on my mood I just use one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Been using the 480 lately


My error. I was thinking GPU instead of CPU. That is a fabulous CPU mark. If you had recent model GPU it would be screaming with your over clock. It would be something to consider for your future upgrades, even a single high end gpu like I have. An AMD Radeon HD 7950.


----------



## LexLuthor

Hi guys..
I just get my brand new 8320 installed on my brand new (too) GA 990FXA UD5 motherboard..
It's a nice leap from my (now) old 955 BE. Everything runs faster..
So, just like almost everyone here, I started to do some OC on it.
First, the temps:
On idle and stock speeds, this chip is around 20ish (even 15°C), which I love. And under load, no more than 50°C.
Q1.. It's normal that gap in between??.. I mean, I live in the Caribbean so ambient temps here are around 30 all day, everyday.. With my 955 OCed, idle temps were around 40°C and at full load over 60°C.. This gen runs that cooler???... If so, I'm very nice surprised..














It can rises from 15 to 50 in a hearthbeat once it's loaded????...

Second, the OC:
So, my problem is the amount of stuffs the mobo Bios has.. I understand just about 1% of it..








Maybe if someone in here has the same mobo (or UD3-UD7) can bring me some light, I would reeeeally apreciate that.
So far, I've managed to load into W7 at 4.6 / 4.7 / 4.8 / 4.9 and 5.0 GHz..
But, the main issue is (obviously) the temps and stability.. If I run IBT or OCCT, both of them pushes the 8320 beyond 60, reaching even 72°C at some points so I stop the test.. Or both programs have done it due to the instability.. I think that maybe my H80 isn't enough to cool it, or I'm just expecting so much of the 8320.. But hey, after reading almost every post in here who wouldn't be encouraged..















My tested settings in Bios, so far, are:
LLC: High, Very High and Extreme.
CnQ, C16, C8 and other states: disabled all of them.
FSB: 200, 220, 230, 250
Multi: 20, 22, 23, 24
Vcore: here comes the thing.. I don't know how to set it, despite once booted into W7 and seeing CPUId, it says 1.48, 1.49, 1.5, 1.52, 1.55 and so on.. I know, I must have done it at some point but never knew when..









After all this, if pleeeease some good soul can bring me some light about what to set on Bios it would be nice.. And mostly, how to have it stable.. With my old 955 on a CrossHair IV Formula it was so simple because a software did it for me and I was used to the terms on that Bios..








But now, I'm kinda lost in here..

Thanx in advance..

Best regards..


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexLuthor*
> 
> Hi guys..
> I just get my brand new 8320 installed on my brand new (too) GA 990FXA UD5 motherboard..
> It's a nice leap from my (now) old 955 BE. Everything runs faster..
> So, just like almost everyone here, I started to do some OC on it.
> First, the temps:
> On idle and stock speeds, this chip is around 20ish (even 15°C), which I love. And under load, no more than 50°C.
> Q1.. It's normal that gap in between??.. I mean, I live in the Caribbean so ambient temps here are around 30 all day, everyday.. With my 955 OCed, idle temps were around 40°C and at full load over 60°C.. This gen runs that cooler???... If so, I'm very nice surprised..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can rises from 15 to 50 in a hearthbeat once it's loaded????...
> 
> Second, the OC:
> So, my problem is the amount of stuffs the mobo Bios has.. I understand just about 1% of it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if someone in here has the same mobo (or UD3-UD7) can bring me some light, I would reeeeally apreciate that.
> So far, I've managed to load into W7 at 4.6 / 4.7 / 4.8 / 4.9 and 5.0 GHz..
> But, the main issue is (obviously) the temps and stability.. If I run IBT or OCCT, both of them pushes the 8320 beyond 60, reaching even 72°C at some points so I stop the test.. Or both programs have done it due to the instability.. I think that maybe my H80 isn't enough to cool it, or I'm just expecting so much of the 8320.. But hey, after reading almost every post in here who wouldn't be encouraged..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tested settings in Bios, so far, are:
> LLC: High, Very High and Extreme.
> CnQ, C16, C8 and other states: disabled all of them.
> FSB: 200, 220, 230, 250
> Multi: 20, 22, 23, 24
> Vcore: here comes the thing.. I don't know how to set it, despite once booted into W7 and seeing CPUId, it says 1.48, 1.49, 1.5, 1.52, 1.55 and so on.. I know, I must have done it at some point but never knew when..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all this, if pleeeease some good soul can bring me some light about what to set on Bios it would be nice.. And mostly, how to have it stable.. With my old 955 on a CrossHair IV Formula it was so simple because a software did it for me and I was used to the terms on that Bios..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now, I'm kinda lost in here..
> 
> Thanx in advance..
> 
> Best regards..


i cant help about the mobo but the cores temperatures arent accurate @ idle, we have all thoses weird/too low values ,hopefully the cores temperatures become ok & usefull under cpu load...(max recommended is 62°c btw^^)
Cpu socket temperature seems to be ok @ idle....so better use this one
like u mentionned it, it makes no sence to read lower temps on the FX cores than in your room...this mesurement just dont work at idle









72°c on the cores or on the socket? because it s a lil hot


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My error. I was thinking GPU instead of CPU. That is a fabulous CPU mark. If you had recent model GPU it would be screaming with your over clock. It would be something to consider for your future upgrades, even a single high end gpu like I have. An AMD Radeon HD 7950.


I'm waiting for the 780 before upgrading. I prefer benching to gaming and the games I play aren't very intensive so I don't really even need an upgrade.

And when I do get a new GPU it will be with my main i7 setup. (And there's no reason getting a 7950 btw, I already have a 590, so no sense in side/downgrading)


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i cant help about the mobo but the cores temperatures arent accurate @ iddle, we have all thoses weird/too low values ,the cores temperatures become ok under cpu load...
> Cpu socket temperature seems to be ok @ iddle....like u mentionned it, it makes no sence to read lower temps on the cpucores than in your room...this mesurement just dont work at iddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72°c on the cores or on the socket? because it s a lil hot


Just adding my two cents to this....
I just went through this learning curve myself idle core reads are just not right on these chips. not sure why, but it is what it is. Unless you're using phase change or refrigerant it's impossible to go below your ambient temp. From what I've seen temps normalize under load. 72°c seems really hot... I'd be really cautious. By the looks of that it may be due to high ambient temp, You may want to look into an AC for the room you have your machine in.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i cant help about the mobo but the cores temperatures arent accurate @ iddle, we have all thoses weird/too low values ,the cores temperatures become ok under cpu load...
> Cpu socket temperature seems to be ok @ iddle....like u mentionned it, it makes no sence to read lower temps on the cpucores than in your room...this mesurement just dont work at iddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72°c on the cores or on the socket? because it s a lil hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just adding my two cents to this....
> I just went through this learning curve myself idle core reads are just not right on these chips. not sure why, but it is what it is. Unless you're using phase change or refrigerant it's impossible to go below your ambient temp. From what I've seen temps normalize under load. 72°c seems really hot... I'd be really cautious. By the looks of that it may be due to high ambient temp, You may want to look into an AC for the room you have your machine in.
Click to expand...

Core/Package temp gets more accurate the closer to 62C it gets because AMD uses a formula of sorts. If it's under 40C, don't trust that it's anything but the fact it's under 40C.

For idle temps, use CPU temp, it'll be closer to what it really is.


----------



## ubR322

ran prime blend for 15 hours, 1 out of 8 threads failed at 12 hours 22 minutes, the other 7 threads were still kickin. how can i make my overclock 24/7 stable? im not sure what more info is needed on my part.



id love to get to 4.8ghz -___-


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> ran prime blend for 15 hours, 1 out of 8 threads failed at 12 hours 22 minutes, the other 7 threads were still kickin. how can i make my overclock 24/7 stable? im not sure what more info is needed on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> id love to get to 4.8ghz -___-


Kick the multi up to 25, voltage (probably) to 1.525, then ignore Prime and have IBT do a 50-round run and follow it up with OCCT. If it passes those, you're fine. You have the thermal headroom for it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm waiting for the 780 before upgrading. I prefer benching to gaming and the games I play aren't very intensive so I don't really even need an upgrade.
> 
> And when I do get a new GPU it will be with my main i7 setup. (And there's no reason getting a 7950 btw, I already have a 590, so no sense in side/downgrading)


I understand but a 590 is considerably lower in performance than a 7950. Aren't you aware of the Catalyst 12.11 beta 11 drivers. They boosted performance about 15% higher than the officially released drivers.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm waiting for the 780 before upgrading. I prefer benching to gaming and the games I play aren't very intensive so I don't really even need an upgrade.
> 
> And when I do get a new GPU it will be with my main i7 setup. (And there's no reason getting a 7950 btw, I already have a 590, so no sense in side/downgrading)
> 
> 
> 
> I understand but a 590 is considerably lower in performance than a 7950. Aren't you aware of the Catalyst 12.11 beta 11 drivers. They boosted performance about 15% higher than the officially released drivers.
Click to expand...

Uh.... no. At best the 7950 ties with the 590, and that's after OC and 12.11. The 590 is effectively GTX 570 SLI, GCN isn't _that_ good.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I understand but a 590 is considerably lower in performance than a 7950. Aren't you aware of the Catalyst 12.11 beta 11 drivers. They boosted performance about 15% higher than the officially released drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh.... no. At best the 7950 ties with the 590, and that's after OC and 12.11. The 590 is effectively GTX 570 SLI, GCN isn't _that_ good.


^ That.

I know the drivers have improved stuff but not that much. At launch for example a 590 was considerably faster than a 7970.


----------



## LexLuthor

Morbious and Uncle:
Thanx so much for your inputs. It's good to know that I wasn't crazy..








It's just that seems a bit weird to see the charts and numbers moving every second in any direction when reading temps.. 11º-25º-36º-14º-40º-25º.. it moves like a rollercoaster..

On the other hand, I wish I could get it OCed and stable.. So far, 4.6 it's a good number but then temps rises too much and I must stop the test..

I'll keep posting my results, and problems too...








Thanx in advance..

Best regards..


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Goofing around in cinebench


Man, I want one of those phase changers!









Hmm, something is maybe holdng you back though. I score higher at 4.9ghz than your 5ghz score is there, unless it's reporting the wrong clock speed. Are you benching with minimum background programs running? I find that makes quite a difference to CB scores.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Man, I want one of those phase changers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, something is maybe holdng you back though. I score higher at 4.9ghz than your 5ghz score is there, unless it's reporting the wrong clock speed. Are you benching with minimum background programs running? I find that makes quite a difference to CB scores.


the 5ghz one wasn't with minimal background programs and high memory speeds. It's an earlier score just to determine initial stability before running OCCT.

So I wouldn't trust that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> ran prime blend for 15 hours, 1 out of 8 threads failed at 12 hours 22 minutes, the other 7 threads were still kickin. how can i make my overclock 24/7 stable? im not sure what more info is needed on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> id love to get to 4.8ghz -___-


Definately update your Rig info, so we can see what you are running with. The Motherboard and Power Supply are a pretty big factor in Overclocking these beasts.

i.e. If your overclocking on a Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 with a 400W PSU and a single 20A 12v Rail, then you're doing pretty good.


----------



## ubR322

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Definately update your Rig info, so we can see what you are running with. The Motherboard and Power Supply are a pretty big factor in Overclocking these beasts.
> 
> i.e. If your overclocking on a Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 with a 400W PSU and a single 20A 12v Rail, then you're doing pretty good.


i updated it kind sir!

fx8350
ga-990fxa-ud3
tx750 psu
8gb(4x2gb) corsair vengeance ddr3 1600
H100 - push/pull
2 PNY 550 ti SLI


----------



## Ghostman1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> i updated it kind sir!
> 
> fx8350
> ga-990fxa-ud3
> tx750 psu
> 8gb(4x2gb) corsair vengeance ddr3 1600
> H100 - push/pull
> 2 PNY 550 ti SLI


I have the same motherboard and i can tell you: Its almost impossible to get more than 4.7ghz stable, because that mb cant accept more than 1.52 on vcore. The VRM's get too hot and you will need a good airflow on it to reach more than 1.52 on vcore.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostman1911*
> 
> I have the same motherboard and i can tell you: Its almost impossible to get more than 4.7ghz stable, because that mb cant accept more than 1.52 on vcore. The VRM's get too hot and you will need a good airflow on it to reach more than 1.52 on vcore.


Replace the VRM heatsink thermal pads and the plastic-spring locks with screws. Should see a nice drop in VRM temps.

If that's not enough a small spot fan for the VRMs should prevent throttling.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostman1911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ubR322*
> 
> i updated it kind sir!
> 
> fx8350
> ga-990fxa-ud3
> tx750 psu
> 8gb(4x2gb) corsair vengeance ddr3 1600
> H100 - push/pull
> 2 PNY 550 ti SLI
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same motherboard and i can tell you: Its almost impossible to get more than 4.7ghz stable, because that mb cant accept more than 1.52 on vcore. The VRM's get too hot and you will need a good airflow on it to reach more than 1.52 on vcore.
Click to expand...

I have the same motherboard, and I can tell you: you're doing something very very wrong since I push 1.525-1.55v through it 24/7 (for 5Ghz) and as high as 1.65v while benching (for 5.2-5.3Ghz)

This is with water cooling (AKA, no strong airflow in the CPU area), and the spot fan I used to use is temporarily removed due to experiments. Oh, and I haven't touched the pads under the heatsink or even removed the heatsink at all.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have the same motherboard, and I can tell you: you're doing something very very wrong since I push 1.525-1.55v through it 24/7 (for 5Ghz) and as high as 1.65v while benching (for 5.2-5.3Ghz)
> 
> This is with water cooling (AKA, no strong airflow in the CPU area), and the spot fan I used to use is temporarily removed due to experiments. Oh, and I haven't touched the pads under the heatsink or even removed the heatsink at all.


Yeah well, if nothing works you could always try that. I accidentally hit my hand on the VRM heatsink and it came off of contact with the mosfets. Those plastic screw things are horrible IMO









But nice to know that it can handle 1.5-1.6v on an FX8350. I'll be getting one myself in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ghostman1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have the same motherboard, and I can tell you: you're doing something very very wrong since I push 1.525-1.55v through it 24/7 (for 5Ghz) and as high as 1.65v while benching (for 5.2-5.3Ghz)
> 
> This is with water cooling (AKA, no strong airflow in the CPU area), and the spot fan I used to use is temporarily removed due to experiments. Oh, and I haven't touched the pads under the heatsink or even removed the heatsink at all.


If i set my vcore to 1.52 and the cpu speed to 5ghz, the temps go to 75°C with a h100, here in brasil is very hot, almost 30°C every day, is very hard to get a decent over without high temperatures.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have the same motherboard, and I can tell you: you're doing something very very wrong since I push 1.525-1.55v through it 24/7 (for 5Ghz) and as high as 1.65v while benching (for 5.2-5.3Ghz)
> 
> This is with water cooling (AKA, no strong airflow in the CPU area), and the spot fan I used to use is temporarily removed due to experiments. Oh, and I haven't touched the pads under the heatsink or even removed the heatsink at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, if nothing works you could always try that. *I accidentally hit my hand on the VRM heatsink and it came off of contact with the mosfets*. Those plastic screw things are horrible IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nice to know that it can handle 1.5-1.6v on an FX8350. I'll be getting one myself in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Ouch, that sucks... And ya, the plastic stuff is horrible. I guess it's a nice excuse to get new better heat pads though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostman1911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have the same motherboard, and I can tell you: you're doing something very very wrong since I push 1.525-1.55v through it 24/7 (for 5Ghz) and as high as 1.65v while benching (for 5.2-5.3Ghz)
> 
> This is with water cooling (AKA, no strong airflow in the CPU area), and the spot fan I used to use is temporarily removed due to experiments. Oh, and I haven't touched the pads under the heatsink or even removed the heatsink at all.
> 
> 
> 
> If i set my vcore to 1.52 and the cpu speed to 5ghz, the temps go to 75°C with a h100, here in brasil is very hot, almost 30°C every day, is very hard to get a decent over without high temperatures.
Click to expand...

Well one, that isn't the fault of the motherboard, now is it.

And two, you mean CPU Core temp? If so, I'm gunna have to say "go figure", an H100 is not enough for 5Ghz with those kind of ambients without a really lucky chip.


----------



## Ghostman1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And two, you mean CPU Core temp? If so, I'm gunna have to say "go figure", an H100 is not enough for 5Ghz with those kind of ambients without a really lucky chip.


Yeah, i notice that








I'm planning on make a custom water cooler, but im studying what is the best kit.


----------



## Vaub

So, I think I have my final 24/7 OC with my FX-8350, will sure try to tweak it to do benchmark at 5Ghz (altough I think I'd need to much voltage)

FX-8350 is 4.8Ghz @ 1.476V with 1920Mhz 10-10-10-28 RAM

Pretty happy with the results (finally over 10k with a 7950 in 3DMark11!!!):


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Don't want to spam here, but a small update on my temps:
> 
> It seems that the CPU isn't the problem, but that TMPIN2 sensor is, im not sure where it is, it could be the motherboard right? The CPU looks fine to me on this program


First off i had the same experience and it freaked me out a bit. If you have some extra TIM use it to replace the stock crap that is currently on the northbridge (use 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol to clean it off, and make sure it's dry before applying the new TIM)... Also i would highly recommend getting a better cooler for the CPU. After i got a xspc loop my tmpin2 dropped by almost half (i have no idea why but it did lol). Then you can use that little fan from the stock hsf as a spot fan for the vrms (because they need it on that mobo believe me). All of this would get your temps under control, and leave you with some room to have fun with OC'ing


----------



## cssorkinman

I like to use these for removing thermal compound
http://www.amazon.com/Bausch-Lomb-Pre-Moistened-Cleaning-Tissues/dp/B001KYRWSS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1358474717&sr=8-8&keywords=bausch%26lomb+sight+savers


----------



## UncleBlitz

just to share the info with closed loop addicts ,corsair launched the H90 & H110 series based on 140mm fans some hours ago ...


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Don't want to spam here, but a small update on my temps:
> 
> It seems that the CPU isn't the problem, but that TMPIN2 sensor is, im not sure where it is, it could be the motherboard right? The CPU looks fine to me on this program


Open hardware monitor mark the 3 motherboard sensor as
#1 Motherboard
#2 CPU
#3 VRM/Mosfet


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Don't want to spam here, but a small update on my temps:
> 
> It seems that the CPU isn't the problem, but that TMPIN2 sensor is, im not sure where it is, it could be the motherboard right? The CPU looks fine to me on this program
> 
> 
> 
> First off i had the same experience and it freaked me out a bit. If you have some extra TIM use it to replace the stock crap that is currently on the northbridge (use 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol to clean it off, and make sure it's dry before applying the new TIM)... Also i would highly recommend getting a better cooler for the CPU. After i got a xspc loop my tmpin2 dropped by almost half (i have no idea why but it did lol). Then you can use that little fan from the stock hsf as a spot fan for the vrms (because they need it on that mobo believe me). All of this would get your temps under control, and leave you with some room to have fun with OC'ing
Click to expand...

No temp on that list went over 60C, the Northbridge is good for into the 80s.

His CPU's temps didn't even pass 50C, they are certainly not a problem.

You do not need a spot fan _at all_ on the 990FXA-UD3.

Better thermal paste and a spot fan will lower temps, but not a single thing on his screenshot is outside safe boundaries, or even close to it. If numbers like those freaked you out, then you don't know what the safe temps are on your hardware.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Hi all, new guy here, iv actually read all the pages here and loved the informations, im curently at 4.5 on my 8350 (batch 1242) because i was using an antec h20 620 on push pull, just finished installing my Raystorm last night and got a huge temp drop ( about 20 degree on socket and 15 on core after 30 min of prime) tonight im hoping to reach 5ghz or close for a 24/7 clock.

here are pics of my rig if i can manage to post em







Pics taken with my shaking hands on my Iphone

EDIT: ah man they are sideway loll


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Hi all, new guy here, iv actually read all the pages here and loved the informations, im curently at 4.5 on my 8350 (batch 1242) because i was using an antec h20 620 on push pull, just finished installing my Raystorm last night and got a huge temp drop ( about 20 degree on socket and 15 on core after 30 min of prime) tonight im hoping to reach 5ghz or close for a 24/7 clock.
> 
> here are pics of my rig if i can manage to post em
> 
> Pics taken with my shaking hands on my Iphone
> 
> EDIT: ah man they are sideway loll


Welcome.









Considering your voltage, speed, and temps, I would say you should be able to hit at least 4.8Ghz. Good luck.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No temp on that list went over 60C, the Northbridge is good for into the 80s.
> 
> His CPU's temps didn't even pass 50C, they are certainly not a problem.
> 
> You do not need a spot fan _at all_ on the 990FXA-UD3.
> 
> Better thermal paste and a spot fan will lower temps, but not a single thing on his screenshot is outside safe boundaries, or even close to it. If numbers like those freaked you out, then you don't know what the safe temps are on your hardware.


I don't think he was referring to those temps as too high... and if he was i want what ever he is on bahahah but those temps like you said are good to go


----------



## 1Lt Bob

So far i could boot up in windows at 5ghz with 1.45v, up to 1.5v now and still get instant error in prime


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> So far i could boot up in windows at 5ghz with 1.45v, up to 1.5v now and still get instant error in prime


FYI there have been issues with Prime and Vishera.. I would aim for 50 passes IBT with AVX linpack on very high.. if it passes that go to OCCT and if both pass then I would try Prime.. and thats if prime will even pass at all..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> So far i could boot up in windows at 5ghz with 1.45v, up to 1.5v now and still get instant error in prime
> 
> 
> 
> FYI there have been issues with Prime and Vishera.. I would aim for 50 passes IBT with AVX linpack on very high.. if it passes that go to OCCT and if both pass then I would try Prime.. and thats if prime will even pass at all..
Click to expand...

What F3ERS said. Oh, and when you're done, don't forget to put your info in the Data Collection Thread. Every little bit helps.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

My chip is weird, when i try for 4.7 or higher, i instant freeze after 30 sec of prime, with any amound of voltage. I tried with both fsb or multi

here is what i got at 4.6:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> My chip is weird, when i try for 4.7 or higher, i instant freeze after 30 sec of prime, with any amound of voltage. I tried with both fsb or multi
> 
> here is what i got at 4.6:


And that's why F3ERS said what he did. Try what he suggested.


----------



## Korloth

Upgraded from a phenom II x2 550, 2 gb ddr2 on a asus m2n68-am mobo

I now own an AMD 8320, 2X4gb Kingston DDR3 on an ASUS m5a99fx rev 2.0 mobo









Very happy with my purchase


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korloth*
> 
> Upgraded from a phenom II x2 550, 2 gb ddr2 on a asus m2n68-am mobo
> 
> I now own an AMD 8320, 2X4gb Kingston DDR3 on an ASUS m5a99fx rev 2.0 mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with my purchase


Dude, even without overclock that's a massive upgrade. And eventually, when it starts to feel slow (it'll happen sooner or later, be it OS or time), you can just slap a $80 cooler on there and you'll be able to get ~30-40% more power out of it.


----------



## Korloth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, even without overclock that's a massive upgrade. And eventually, when it starts to feel slow (it'll happen sooner or later, be it OS or time), you can just slap a $80 cooler on there and you'll be able to get ~30-40% more power out of it.


Atm its not so much about speed, its the noise at 100% load







40C days here (Australia) don't help much.








Bought my Dad a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 for x-mas. Hearing/seeing this puppy run on his 8120, and i knew then i have to get me one of those, or the DH14.









BTW this thread (as well as _some_ reviews) convinced me to get this chip. The results from hardcore air cooling, CLC systems to hardcore W/C did it







so THANK YOU to everyone here


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korloth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, even without overclock that's a massive upgrade. And eventually, when it starts to feel slow (it'll happen sooner or later, be it OS or time), you can just slap a $80 cooler on there and you'll be able to get ~30-40% more power out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atm its not so much about speed, its the noise at 100% load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40C days here (Australia) don't help much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my Dad a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 for x-mas. Hearing/seeing this puppy run on his 8120, and i knew then i have to get me one of those, or the DH14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this thread (as well as _some_ reviews) convinced me to get this chip. The results from hardcore air cooling, CLC systems to hardcore W/C did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so THANK YOU to everyone here
Click to expand...

Don't ya know? Silver Arrow is the best air cooler now.









And no, I don't think 40C days are helping you, ouch. At that point you're paying to not have to go to the ear doctor, not to keep things cool.


----------



## jacqlittle

Are you sure???

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/1

Look at results at highest OC in page 2 of the review i linked: over 10° C difference in favor of the Noctua!!!

And regarding the price, at least in my country are similar both...


----------



## cssorkinman

After Tom Logan's review of the Vishera, I believe nothing he says


----------



## gertruude

lol the difference is negligible in real world results.

To me the NH D14 is the best looking of the two and thats why i bought one before the wc kit


----------



## jacqlittle

A friend who had a computer store, also sold those heatsinks (and much more) and also confirmed that as the NH-D14 none in air heatsinks, my opinion it's not only from a review from internet...


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol the difference is negligible in real world results.
> 
> To me the NH D14 is the best looking of the two and thats why i bought one before the wc kit


Look at maximum OC, not only at moderate or medium, more than 10º C difference in favour of Noctua!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Look at maximum OC, not only at moderate or medium, more than 10º C difference in favour of Noctua!!!


i wouldnt trust reviews tbh and yes like i said before i do prefer the D14

why i dont trust reviews:

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/1

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/thermalright_silver_arrow_cpu_cooler_review,9.html

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/thermalright_silver_arrow_sb_e_extreme_review,9.html

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-silver-arrow_5.html#sect0

http://www.clunk.org.uk/reviews/high-performance-cpu-cooler-shootout-q2-2011/Page-15.html


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No temp on that list went over 60C, the Northbridge is good for into the 80s.
> 
> His CPU's temps didn't even pass 50C, they are certainly not a problem.
> 
> You do not need a spot fan _at all_ on the 990FXA-UD3.
> 
> Better thermal paste and a spot fan will lower temps, but not a single thing on his screenshot is outside safe boundaries, or even close to it. If numbers like those freaked you out, then you don't know what the safe temps are on your hardware.


Honestly i didn't even click his picture (which i should have). I just assumed, as my northbridge temps would go north of 90c about 10 seconds of priming at stock... that his would be more or less the same. I will agree and disagree on the spot fan. I realize now he probably isn't going to overclock, and if he does it won't be very much... so a spot fan for him probably is not needed. But if the overclock is going north of 1.5v i get throttling within 10 minutes of prime unless i have a spot fan on the vrms. I have read more than a few people that wrecked their UD3's due to their vrms exploding, before vrm protection was added to the bios. If you google throttling issues with the UD3, I'm not alone. So saying it doesn't need a spot fan at all is a stretch.

I also should have just directed him to the gigabyte 990fxa owners club. sorry.


----------



## wolvers

I think you'd be mad not to actively cool the VRMs when OCing these, the heat from them will just spread through the motherboard to the CPU and NB if you don't. I can't see a valid reason not to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> the 5ghz one wasn't with minimal background programs and high memory speeds. It's an earlier score just to determine initial stability before running OCCT.
> 
> So I wouldn't trust that.


That'll explain it then.


----------



## alcal

Hey guys, 1.55v for about 10hrs with little to no load isn't enough to kill an 8350 is it? Either my AsRock 990fx pooped out on me or the chip is fried as the mobo just holds a 00 post code and doesn't even attempt to load bios. I breadboxed the cpu+mobo, tried all the regular troubleshooting (different RAM, PSU, GPU, cooler, reseated CPU, checked for bent pins) and everything looked fine. Anybody have guesses as to whether it's the CPU or the Mobo that's dead? AsRock support has no idea.

Edit: Temps were way under 60 for several hours prior to the system failing. It hit 66 or something during a little bit of OCCT but I stopped stressing it after that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys, 1.55v for about 10hrs with little to no load isn't enough to kill an 8350 is it? Either my AsRock 990fx pooped out on me or the chip is fried as the mobo just holds a 00 post code and doesn't even attempt to load bios. I breadboxed the cpu+mobo, tried all the regular troubleshooting (different RAM, PSU, GPU, cooler, reseated CPU, checked for bent pins) and everything looked fine. Anybody have guesses as to whether it's the CPU or the GPU that's dead? AsRock support has no idea.
> 
> Edit: Temps were way under 60 for several hours prior to the system failing. It hit 66 or something during a little bit of OCCT but I stopped stressing it after that.


hi mate i doubt u fried your cpu some of us bench at 1.67vcore with no ill effects.

what happens when you turn on your pc?

Do you have a speaker attached to your mobo to let you know the beeps etc?

I guess you tried removing different parts and tried booting that way?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hi mate i doubt u fried your cpu some of us bench at 1.67vcore with no ill effects.
> 
> what happens when you turn on your pc?
> 
> Do you have a speaker attached to your mobo to let you know the beeps etc?
> 
> I guess you tried removing different parts and tried booting that way?


I really ought to get my hands on a mobo speaker, but no I don't have one, Turning on the PC results in all devices being powered, but ram not active (my ram has activity led's). NB/SB warm up, Mosfets warm up, but no bios splash screen and no attempt to boot. Clearing CMOS/different components etc doesn't change anything. The only components I can't replace to test are the CPU/Mb. Whatever, new mb will be here on Monday so I'll find out for sure then.


----------



## MrWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Honestly i didn't even click his picture (which i should have). I just assumed, as my northbridge temps would go north of 90c about 10 seconds of priming at stock... that his would be more or less the same. I will agree and disagree on the spot fan. I realize now he probably isn't going to overclock, and if he does it won't be very much... so a spot fan for him probably is not needed. But if the overclock is going north of 1.5v i get throttling within 10 minutes of prime unless i have a spot fan on the vrms. I have read more than a few people that wrecked their UD3's due to their vrms exploding, before vrm protection was added to the bios. If you google throttling issues with the UD3, I'm not alone. So saying it doesn't need a spot fan at all is a stretch.
> 
> I also should have just directed him to the gigabyte 990fxa owners club. sorry.


Thanks for both of you for replying, I've managed to take control over my CPU FAN with SpeedFan and usually 55% of the speed is enough to keep the CPU at 50 while gaming and the N.Bridge just over 60 degrees. i've ordered 2x 120mm fans for my case and that's probably gonna be more than enough, the games that I played till now run over 60 FPS so I really don't see a need of overclocking, all though this processor is unlocked


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I really ought to get my hands on a mobo speaker, but no I don't have one, Turning on the PC results in all devices being powered, but ram not active (my ram has activity led's). NB/SB warm up, Mosfets warm up, but no bios splash screen and no attempt to boot. Clearing CMOS/different components etc doesn't change anything. The only components I can't replace to test are the CPU/Mb. Whatever, new mb will be here on Monday so I'll find out for sure then.


well ive looked up the code for you and all it says is not used lol. whatever the hell that means. Theres pages on the net with the same codes and when they rma the board some came back as not defective and some were replaced lol. I know it doesnt help you but i really doubt its the cpu.

It doesnt just involve your board it seems a wide range of asrock boards have this defect some time or the other.

As long as you made sure all cables are plugged in right and checked the front usb ports for damage( i found damage to these when my board wouldnt boot up once) then id say rma the board.

sorry cant be of no help i know how frustrating it is


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys, 1.55v for about 10hrs with little to no load isn't enough to kill an 8350 is it? Either my AsRock 990fx pooped out on me or the chip is fried as the mobo just holds a 00 post code and doesn't even attempt to load bios. I breadboxed the cpu+mobo, tried all the regular troubleshooting (different RAM, PSU, GPU, cooler, reseated CPU, checked for bent pins) and everything looked fine. Anybody have guesses as to whether it's the CPU or the Mobo that's dead? AsRock support has no idea.
> 
> Edit: Temps were way under 60 for several hours prior to the system failing. It hit 66 or something during a little bit of OCCT but I stopped stressing it after that.


Your 00 POST code is from an AMI BIOS and the error is : Call the Int19 boot loader >

When POST is starting it will look for devices that are attached to the motherboard, and if successful it will find everything ( GPU, RAM, HARD DRIVES etc etc ) and continue to loading OS and you will get into windows.

In your case something somewhere has failed, it could be any component attached to the motherboard. In most case's i have experienced myself it has been the corruption or failure of the hard drive and loss of the MBR ( Master Boot Record ) which is essential to the OS starting up and the first thing the BIOS looks for when finding hard drives. Given how many possibilities it could be i don't want to say for definite that the HD is your issue but i am speaking purely from my experience and knowledge.

You could start problem solving by removing as many unnecessary components as possible, e.g , the minimum amount required to boot into BIOS only. Try removing any sata cables/hard drives and see if you can boot into BIOS from there.

In the very least you now know what the 00 POST Code now means, sorry i can't be of more help


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I really ought to get my hands on a mobo speaker, but no I don't have one, Turning on the PC results in all devices being powered, but ram not active (my ram has activity led's). NB/SB warm up, Mosfets warm up, but no bios splash screen and no attempt to boot. Clearing CMOS/different components etc doesn't change anything. The only components I can't replace to test are the CPU/Mb. Whatever, new mb will be here on Monday so I'll find out for sure then.


Sounds like the Motherboard. Do your fans spin up as well and just keep running?


----------



## 033Y5

anyone know what this temps are and why so high

asrock fatal1ty 990fx bios p1.9
fx 8350 @stock
corsair xsm3 @1866
hd 6950 @ stock
ocz zx1000 psu

thanks in advanced


this better be windows 8 x64 and software glitches gonna try windows 7 x64 over weekend

installed windows 7 no change
upgraded to L1.91A and the tmpin4 is now gone but tmpin 3 is still miss reading and cores still dropping but not noticed a proformance drop (yet fingerscrossed)


----------



## alcal

Thanks for all the tips guys. I plugged the same components into my x58 rig and they work great so I think thr issue is in the mobo if not in the cpu. It had also not been resetting properly after crashing during a stress test so i think the board had issues from the start


----------



## Olafthewimpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Are you sure???
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/thermalright_silver_arrow_vs_noctua_nh-d14/1
> 
> Look at results at highest OC in page 2 of the review i linked: over 10° C difference in favor of the Noctua!!!
> 
> And regarding the price, at least in my country are similar both...


There are conflicting reviews between the SA and DH14 everywhere, the SB-E SA stomps the DH14, the DH14 and regular version get conflicted reviews

And well, the Phanteks PH whatever? It's better than both of them.

But 1C under load shouldn't really matter in the grand scheme, unless you guys are shooting for a new World Record.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No temp on that list went over 60C, the Northbridge is good for into the 80s.
> 
> His CPU's temps didn't even pass 50C, they are certainly not a problem.
> 
> You do not need a spot fan _at all_ on the 990FXA-UD3.
> 
> Better thermal paste and a spot fan will lower temps, but not a single thing on his screenshot is outside safe boundaries, or even close to it. If numbers like those freaked you out, then you don't know what the safe temps are on your hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly i didn't even click his picture (which i should have). I just assumed, as my northbridge temps would go north of 90c about 10 seconds of priming at stock... that his would be more or less the same. I will agree and disagree on the spot fan. I realize now he probably isn't going to overclock, and if he does it won't be very much... so a spot fan for him probably is not needed. But if the overclock is going north of 1.5v i get throttling within 10 minutes of prime unless i have a spot fan on the vrms. I have read more than a few people that wrecked their UD3's due to their vrms exploding, before vrm protection was added to the bios. If you google throttling issues with the UD3, I'm not alone. So saying it doesn't need a spot fan at all is a stretch.
> 
> I also should have just directed him to the gigabyte 990fxa owners club. sorry.
Click to expand...

You're talking to the person who runs 1.525v 24/7 with no throttling, and 1.65v for benching with no throttling, and no spot fan for the past several months. Experience trumps Google.

As for your northbridge, sounds like you bumped the heatsink too hard and it's no longer making solid contact. (And I assume you fixed it, so moot point anyway)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Thanks for all the tips guys. I plugged the same components into my x58 rig and they work great so I think thr issue is in the mobo if not in the cpu. It had also not been resetting properly after crashing during a stress test so i think the board had issues from the start


Ya, that's really unfortunate... When your new MB gets there, try to RMA your ASRock and see if you can sell it, make up for some of the cost of the new board.

Or hang on to it until you get 10 more rep here on OCN and sell it in the marketplace, I'm sure someone would take a discount 990FX Fatal1ty.

Anyway, now I can see my CPU.


----------



## os2wiz

With those larger fans and larger radiator the H110 should be able to drop temps under stress by another 4-5 degrees celcius. That is a major improvement for close loop liquid coolers and puts the H110 close to the lower end block coolers that run considerably poor money.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No temp on that list went over 60C, the Northbridge is good for into the 80s.
> 
> His CPU's temps didn't even pass 50C, they are certainly not a problem.
> 
> You do not need a spot fan _at all_ on the 990FXA-UD3.
> 
> Better thermal paste and a spot fan will lower temps, but not a single thing on his screenshot is outside safe boundaries, or even close to it. If numbers like those freaked you out, then you don't know what the safe temps are on your hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly i didn't even click his picture (which i should have). I just assumed, as my northbridge temps would go north of 90c about 10 seconds of priming at stock... that his would be more or less the same. I will agree and disagree on the spot fan. I realize now he probably isn't going to overclock, and if he does it won't be very much... so a spot fan for him probably is not needed. But if the overclock is going north of 1.5v i get throttling within 10 minutes of prime unless i have a spot fan on the vrms. I have read more than a few people that wrecked their UD3's due to their vrms exploding, before vrm protection was added to the bios. If you google throttling issues with the UD3, I'm not alone. So saying it doesn't need a spot fan at all is a stretch.
> 
> I also should have just directed him to the gigabyte 990fxa owners club. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're talking to the person who runs 1.525v 24/7 with no throttling, and 1.65v for benching with no throttling, and no spot fan for the past several months. Experience trumps Google.
> 
> As for your northbridge, sounds like you bumped the heatsink too hard and it's no longer making solid contact. (And I assume you fixed it, so moot point anyway)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Thanks for all the tips guys. I plugged the same components into my x58 rig and they work great so I think thr issue is in the mobo if not in the cpu. It had also not been resetting properly after crashing during a stress test so i think the board had issues from the start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, that's really unfortunate... When your new MB gets there, try to RMA your ASRock and see if you can sell it, make up for some of the cost of the new board.
> 
> Or hang on to it until you get 10 more rep here on OCN and sell it in the marketplace, I'm sure someone would take a discount 990FX Fatal1ty.
> 
> Anyway, now I can see my CPU.
Click to expand...

How do you see your CPU under that water block???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys, 1.55v for about 10hrs with little to no load isn't enough to kill an 8350 is it? Either my AsRock 990fx pooped out on me or the chip is fried as the mobo just holds a 00 post code and doesn't even attempt to load bios. I breadboxed the cpu+mobo, tried all the regular troubleshooting (different RAM, PSU, GPU, cooler, reseated CPU, checked for bent pins) and everything looked fine. Anybody have guesses as to whether it's the CPU or the Mobo that's dead? AsRock support has no idea.
> 
> Edit: Temps were way under 60 for several hours prior to the system failing. It hit 66 or something during a little bit of OCCT but I stopped stressing it after that.


The Asrock boards are sub-par. They have a greater rate of failure for overclockers by my count of complaints by users here on this thread.. The vrm powerr phase sucks on Asrock boards. My guess is the motherboard is the source of your problem, but it could have also fried your cpu in the process. Hopefully not.


----------



## FlanK3r

I love Vishera







...,next chip looks similar as my second chip for validation. There is a bit higher result, but I used here more voltage than at my second chip...But this chip is good with all cores. I was suprised







So, lets go!

*Validation 1.575V = 5743 MHz !!!!*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2658280

Cinebench R11.5 at 5295 MHz with 1.55V!


And with many and many try I got finally over 5300 MHz Cinebench







5321 MHz and 9.17 points


And finally few Superpi 1M benchmarks


Look at CPUNB there, over 2700 MHz


With lower CPUNB I got the same result at higher CPU frequency (5478 MHz)


----------



## cssorkinman

Good job Flanker







.
That chip behaves about like mine, we have almost the same speeds and EXACTLY the same CB score at 9.17








That isn't easy, well done!


----------



## FlanK3r

yes, is it hard and my 3rd CPU can not like higher voltage...my temps was on top (the hotest from my FX-8350s), with higher voltage frozed it after few second (in half of rendering or so)


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi guys,

Can any of you make something out of this:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa800d653010, 0xfffff880080bfdb8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 011913-10561-01.

I was pretty confident that my 4.5 clock was stable, and I'm annoyed already that the volts needed under load are quite high (1.456v) so I'd rather hope that the crash I had was not the CPU, though I did roll back on the OC for now. The PC was idling on desktop as I was burning time, the screen went black and I thought it was the display stopping to save power, but then realized my PC had rebooted. Can't say how disappointed I am








Thanks for any replies.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can any of you make something out of this:
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xfffffa800d653010, 0xfffff880080bfdb8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 011913-10561-01.
> 
> I was pretty confident that my 4.5 clock was stable, and I'm annoyed already that the volts needed under load are quite high (1.456v) so I'd rather hope that the crash I had was not the CPU, though I did roll back on the OC for now. The PC was idling on desktop as I was burning time, the screen went black and I thought it was the display stopping to save power, but then realized my PC had rebooted. Can't say how disappointed I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


according to net its your graphics drivers.

I would uninstall the drivers then download ccleaner and do a registry clean then i would get latest drivers and install them


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> according to net its your graphics drivers.
> 
> I would uninstall the drivers then download ccleaner and do a registry clean then i would get latest drivers and install them


Yep, that's what I found too, and BlueScreenView told me the same thing: dxgkrnl.sys / atikmpag.sys

Funny thing, RIGHT AFTER the crash, when I rebooted my CC told me there's a new version of drivers available for download ...

I updated the drivers, and bumped down the clocks on the 6870 a bit. Good news is that it didn't seem to be the CPU...

Thanks.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Yep, that's what I found too, and BlueScreenView told me the same thing: dxgkrnl.sys / atikmpag.sys
> 
> Funny thing, RIGHT AFTER the crash, when I rebooted my CC told me there's a new version of drivers available for download ...
> 
> I updated the drivers, and bumped down the clocks on the 6870 a bit. Good news is that it didn't seem to be the CPU...
> 
> Thanks.


np lol. Just hope its not your card thats making it go bsod. Its also something about the gpu not being able to handle the load.

"It's a common video card driver fault. Cannot handle load, GPU stops responding, Windows kills and restarts the driver to fix the issue, BSODs happen when the above process fails. But this is only from one dump, need more to confirm that this is the problem"

the guy goes on to say he changed gfx card and it solved it

pulled that from net.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> np lol. Just hope its not your card thats making it go bsod. Its also something about the gpu not being able to handle the load.
> 
> "It's a common video card driver fault. Cannot handle load, GPU stops responding, Windows kills and restarts the driver to fix the issue, BSODs happen when the above process fails. But this is only from one dump, need more to confirm that this is the problem"
> 
> the guy goes on to say he changed gfx card and it solved it
> 
> pulled that from net.


Yeah, I also hope it's not the card itself, rather the drivers or the (mild) OC I had on it. It's due time for a new one, but the next couple of months are not the best ones to buy stuff for me...


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Thanks to ComputerRestore guide for asus board, i managed to stop my freezing when going over 4.6, but i still cant believe how much voltage i needed to go from 4.6 to 4.7 (1.44v to 1.536)

I guess iv also hit my thermal limit



EDIT: Maybe with multi and no fsb i could hit higher, but i like that 200 mhz increase on my ram so far.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Thanks to ComputerRestore guide for asus board, i managed to stop my freezing when going over 4.6, but i still cant believe how much voltage i needed to go from 4.6 to 4.7 (1.44v to 1.536)
> 
> I guess iv also hit my thermal limit
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Maybe with multi and no fsb i could hit higher, but i like that 200 mhz increase on my ram so far.


One more time, try ditching Prime and using IBT and OCCT. Prime has been known to have problems on Piledriver.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're talking to the person who runs 1.525v 24/7 with no throttling, and 1.65v for benching with no throttling, and no spot fan for the past several months. Experience trumps Google.


By that logic, everyone on here should be able to run 5ghz on their 8350/8320 chips because your experience proves so. I realize you got a good board, but when you say experience trumps google, you are saying that your experience trumps everyone else's. Just because yours is fine doesn't mean a problem can't exist with others. And i would say the endless amounts of "experiences" you can find through google not from google would prove this so. Experiences of many trumps experiences of one.

The flak i get for trying to help someone... I don't understand why putting a spot fan on the vrms would be the end of the world anyway, even if they didn't throttle. You would just be lowering temps and lengthening the life of your parts...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're talking to the person who runs 1.525v 24/7 with no throttling, and 1.65v for benching with no throttling, and no spot fan for the past several months. Experience trumps Google.
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, everyone on here should be able to run 5ghz on their 8350/8320 chips because your experience proves so. I realize you got a good board, but when you say experience trumps google, you are saying that your experience trumps everyone else's. Just because yours is fine doesn't mean a problem can't exist with others. And i would say the endless amounts of "experiences" you can find through google not from google would prove this so. Experiences of many trumps experiences of one.
> 
> The flak i get for trying to help someone... I don't understand why putting a spot fan on the vrms would be the end of the world anyway, even if they didn't throttle. You would just be lowering temps and lengthening the life of your parts...
Click to expand...

Because you didn't even read what he had before you assumed he was having the same problem you did is a good start for how it went down hill quickly. And yes, given the data, besides a bad batch or two, everyone should be capable of 5Ghz. Almost everyone who doesn't is limited by the cooling or is unwilling to put in more volts then they feel comfortable with (which is good, never do more then you feel is ok), as seen in the data collection thread if you look at cooling and voltages. Very very few people put in 1.5 to 1.525v and don't get 5Ghz out of it. Those who don't, get 4.8, and are usually on a H80/100 or Antec 920.

It's isn't that putting on a fan is the end of the world, it's that you said they _need_ a fan. That is false. There is a very fine line between spreading false information ("They need a fan.") and helping someone get temps more in line ("You could try putting a fan over the VRMs to help lower temps"). It's very important to avoid the first option.


----------



## Clowerweb

Hello everyone! Newbie here. Just got my FX-8350 today









I have an issue though. I got everything installed and running, and the first thing I did was Prime95 it to check my stability and load temps. It's currently still at stock speeds and all BIOS settings are default. Within 1 minute, core 6 got a "Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4", and about 30 seconds after that core 8 got "Illegal Sumout"







I let the test run for another few minutes and the other 6 cores stayed stable for the rest of the 5 minute run.

Here's what I'm getting from HWMonitor:
CPU VCore: 0.912v - 1.432v
CPU Temps: 34c - 60c (stock cooler)

CPU-Z shows me running at around 4.1 GHz fairly consistently. It doesn't seem to drop below that, but it fluctuates (probably turbo boost) up to around 4115 or so, haven't seen it go higher.

Here's my setup:
FX-8350, stock fan, stock settings
ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 (770 chipset, SB700 south bridge), BIOS version 1.6 (current version, I flashed it immediately)
G.Skill Ripjaws DDr3 1066 CL7, 8GB (2x4 GB) dual channel, stock everything on that too

Any ideas why I can't even keep it stable for 2 minutes with everything stock? Did I get a chip with bad cores? Thanks for any tips!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Hello everyone! Newbie here. Just got my FX-8350 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue though. I got everything installed and running, and the first thing I did was Prime95 it to check my stability and load temps. It's currently still at stock speeds and all BIOS settings are default. Within 1 minute, core 6 got a "Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4", and about 30 seconds after that core 8 got "Illegal Sumout"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the test run for another few minutes and the other 6 cores stayed stable for the rest of the 5 minute run.
> 
> Here's what I'm getting from HWMonitor:
> CPU VCore: 0.912v - 1.432v
> CPU Temps: 34c - 60c (stock cooler)
> 
> CPU-Z shows me running at around 4.1 GHz fairly consistently. It doesn't seem to drop below that, but it fluctuates (probably turbo boost) up to around 4115 or so, haven't seen it go higher.
> 
> Here's my setup:
> FX-8350, stock fan, stock settings
> ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 (770 chipset, SB700 south bridge), BIOS version 1.6 (current version, I flashed it immediately)
> G.Skill Ripjaws DDr3 1066 CL7, 8GB (2x4 GB) dual channel, stock everything on that too
> 
> Any ideas why I can't even keep it stable for 2 minutes with everything stock? Did I get a chip with bad cores? Thanks for any tips!


Ya, Prime does that on Piledriver a lot. Try IntelBurnTest and OCCT.

VCore makes sense for C'n'Q and Turbo.

Temps make sense for stock cooling.

4.1Ghz would be all-core turbo, which is normal. The extra 15Mhz is the bus fluctuating, nothing to worry about.

All in all, the system is normal. I would very much advise not trying to go for a large overclock on that board due to the lack of VRM cooling in general, assuming you want to try it. There's a place you can get coolers for them normally, but it looks like they decided to put in the chips staggered for some reason, so it wouldn't work.

Try IBT for 50 rounds (set it to run 50 times instead of 10) and OCCT, see if they say you're unstable. If they both pass, then feel free to ignore Prime. If they don't, it may be time to RMA.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because you didn't even read what he had before you assumed he was having the same problem you did is a good start for how it went down hill quickly. And yes, given the data, besides a bad batch or two, everyone should be capable of 5Ghz. Almost everyone who doesn't is limited by the cooling or is unwilling to put in more volts then they feel comfortable with (which is good, never do more then you feel is ok), as seen in the data collection thread if you look at cooling and voltages. Very very few people put in 1.5 to 1.525v and don't get 5Ghz out of it. Those who don't, get 4.8, and are usually on a H80/100 or Antec 920.
> 
> It's isn't that putting on a fan is the end of the world, it's that you said they _need_ a fan. That is false. There is a very fine line between spreading false information ("They need a fan.") and helping someone get temps more in line ("You could try putting a fan over the VRMs to help lower temps"). It's very important to avoid the first option.


The need for the fan depends on airflow. I'm running open air and I got pretty much instant throttling due to VRM temps on my CVF because I had no fans anywhere pushing air near the mobo (I normally run my mobo, the RIVE, watercooled). Added a single 120mm fan over the VRM area and bam, no throttling at all anymore.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because you didn't even read what he had before you assumed he was having the same problem you did is a good start for how it went down hill quickly. And yes, given the data, besides a bad batch or two, everyone should be capable of 5Ghz. Almost everyone who doesn't is limited by the cooling or is unwilling to put in more volts then they feel comfortable with (which is good, never do more then you feel is ok), as seen in the data collection thread if you look at cooling and voltages. Very very few people put in 1.5 to 1.525v and don't get 5Ghz out of it. Those who don't, get 4.8, and are usually on a H80/100 or Antec 920.
> 
> It's isn't that putting on a fan is the end of the world, it's that you said they _need_ a fan. That is false. There is a very fine line between spreading false information ("They need a fan.") and helping someone get temps more in line ("You could try putting a fan over the VRMs to help lower temps"). It's very important to avoid the first option.


I had already acknowledged that i commented before looking at his actual temps, my point still stands about the 5ghz as all i was trying to say is that everyone's chip is different. If you continue to nit-pick through every little thing i say you definitely will find inconsistencies as i tend to speak on a more general term than specific. Which is a fault of mine and i am trying to work on that. But it is a little frustrating when the person nitpicking me is being a hypocrite "You do not need a spot fan at all on the 990FXA-UD3." You could have tried "Most of the time a spot fan isn't nescessary". "It's very important to avoid the first option".


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because you didn't even read what he had before you assumed he was having the same problem you did is a good start for how it went down hill quickly. And yes, given the data, besides a bad batch or two, everyone should be capable of 5Ghz. Almost everyone who doesn't is limited by the cooling or is unwilling to put in more volts then they feel comfortable with (which is good, never do more then you feel is ok), as seen in the data collection thread if you look at cooling and voltages. Very very few people put in 1.5 to 1.525v and don't get 5Ghz out of it. Those who don't, get 4.8, and are usually on a H80/100 or Antec 920.
> 
> It's isn't that putting on a fan is the end of the world, it's that you said they _need_ a fan. That is false. There is a very fine line between spreading false information ("They need a fan.") and helping someone get temps more in line ("You could try putting a fan over the VRMs to help lower temps"). It's very important to avoid the first option.
> 
> 
> 
> I had already acknowledged that i commented before looking at his actual temps, my point still stands about the 5ghz as all i was trying to say is that everyone's chip is different. If you continue to nit-pick through every little thing i say you definitely will find inconsistencies as i tend to speak on a more general term than specific. Which is a fault of mine and i am trying to work on that. But it is a little frustrating when the person nitpicking me is being a hypocrite "You do not need a spot fan at all on the 990FXA-UD3." You could have tried "Most of the time a spot fan isn't nescessary". "It's very important to avoid the first option".
Click to expand...

Not trying to attack you with the first bit, just an acknowledgement of why it turned into what it did (plus of course, my own reaction). Nothing more, I am well aware that you said that already, and that is the only reason I even added it as I would rather assume someone has read then not.

While I will say touché for calling me out, I am still correct. You do not _need_ a fan there. It is optional. It _will_ help, always, anything that generates heat can benefit from something that removes it. But it is not _necessary_, as was said. If it was necessary, Gigabyte would have included one (or more likely, just made the heat sink bigger)


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Try IBT for 50 rounds (set it to run 50 times instead of 10) and OCCT, see if they say you're unstable. If they both pass, then feel free to ignore Prime. If they don't, it may be time to RMA.


Thanks for the advice! The OCCT test failed within 5 minutes and 37 seconds.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not trying to attack you with the first bit, just an acknowledgement of why it turned into what it did (plus of course, my own reaction). Nothing more, I am well aware that you said that already, and that is the only reason I even added it as I would rather assume someone has read then not.
> 
> While I will say touché for calling me out, I am still correct. You do not _need_ a fan there. It is optional. It _will_ help, always, anything that generates heat can benefit from something that removes it. But it is not _necessary_, as was said. If it was necessary, Gigabyte would have included one (or more likely, just made the heat sink bigger)


I'm sorry for flipping out, it was un-warranted. I am also inclined to agree with everything you just said.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not trying to attack you with the first bit, just an acknowledgement of why it turned into what it did (plus of course, my own reaction). Nothing more, I am well aware that you said that already, and that is the only reason I even added it as I would rather assume someone has read then not.
> 
> While I will say touché for calling me out, I am still correct. You do not _need_ a fan there. It is optional. It _will_ help, always, anything that generates heat can benefit from something that removes it. But it is not _necessary_, as was said. If it was necessary, Gigabyte would have included one (or more likely, just made the heat sink bigger)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for flipping out, it was un-warranted. I am also inclined to agree with everything you just said.
Click to expand...

Apology accepted, and sorry to yourself as well, I'm a "tad" hard on people sometimes.

And that's unfortunate to hear Clowerweb. Does it still fail if you disable Turbo in BIOS?


----------



## Clowerweb

Well, unfortunately it's looking like an RMA might be in order









I've tried everything. Took out the RAM and reseated, ran Memtest86+ to make sure it wasn't that. Ran for an hour with no errors found there. Went into the BIOS and disabled AMD Turbo Core and Cool 'n Quiet, and also noticed while I was in there that the BIOS appeared to have my memory incorrectly over volted @ 1.6v (manufacturer says it's supposed to be at 1.5v stock), so I adjusted that just to be safe. Booted back in and got another Sumout error on core 6 in P95 within 5 minutes, OCCT errored on core 0 within 3 minutes.

Interestingly, OCCT reported min/max CPU frequencies at 3145/4510 with Turbo and CnC off. Seems a bit odd... it jumped between 3.15 and 4.5 GHz? Voltage is a little more consistent now @ 1.26/1.38. Any thoughts?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Well, unfortunately it's looking like an RMA might be in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried everything. Took out the RAM and reseated, ran Memtest86+ to make sure it wasn't that. Ran for an hour with no errors found there. Went into the BIOS and disabled AMD Turbo Core and Cool 'n Quiet, and also noticed while I was in there that the BIOS appeared to have my memory incorrectly over volted @ 1.6v (manufacturer says it's supposed to be at 1.5v stock), so I adjusted that just to be safe. Booted back in and got another Sumout error on core 6 in P95 within 5 minutes, OCCT errored on core 0 within 3 minutes.
> 
> Interestingly, OCCT reported min/max CPU frequencies at 3145/4510 with Turbo and CnC off. Seems a bit odd... it jumped between 3.15 and 4.5 GHz? Voltage is a little more consistent now @ 1.26/1.38. Any thoughts?


1.38 sounds right for stock VID, but 1.26 sounds like vdroop since C'n'Q is off.

In BIOS you should have some LLC settings. Try setting it to 25% or 0% (I think that's ASRock's terms for Very high/Extreme...). Also, there should be something called APM (application profile management or something). This is a feature that will throttle CPUs at certain temps, but it's based on Socket temp, not Core temp. (Core temp is the important one, and it's lower). Since you're running stock, try turning that off, but watch temps carefully and kill the test if it goes past 62-65C on the core temp for longer then a few seconds. No need to fry a chip you might be returning.

To make sure it isn't a power saving feature, disable the C-state settings as well. You can re-enable them later, but we want to make sure the voltage/freq drop has nothing to do with power saving. Keep in mind this will keep your CPU (or should anyway) at 4Ghz constant, and your idle temps will go up. Load should stay around the same.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Hi all,

Looking for some help. I am trying to get a stable overclock on my 8350, I have no problems going to 4.8 on OCCT or AIDA64, but on Prime it just needs insane vcore to be stable.

I lowered to 4.7 and am stable at 1.4375 in AIDA, and a.1.46 in OCCT for hours on end, Prime though needs 1.5

Which should I trust? I can encode, play and never seem to have issues running 1.4375, but Prime immediately fails at this, additionally at 1.46 (the half way house) also everything is fine, i'm just trying to decide which I should trust?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## LexLuthor

Guys, which temps reading software should I believe when OCing??..
Running at 4,5 at the moment, but when running OCCT or IBT, CoreTemp shows me different readings than OCCT itself or AIDA64 in the cores..
They're all different among them..
It can be as much as 10°C, sometimes are equal in 2 of 3..
For example, when running OCCT, its own chart shows me that the cores are between the 60s (60.2, 60.4).. But CoreTemp shows me they're at 65-66°C, and AIDA at 62..








By the way, I'm getting temp pikes when running IBT or OCCT as high as 67-68°C.. But then it drops down to 58-60°C.. Any of you have suffered this during your tests??..

Best regards..


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> One more time, try ditching Prime and using IBT and OCCT. Prime has been known to have problems on Piledriver.


From my past experience, if i am not prime stable, i am not stable in games like bf3.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for some help. I am trying to get a stable overclock on my 8350, I have no problems going to 4.8 on OCCT or AIDA64, but on Prime it just needs insane vcore to be stable.
> 
> I lowered to 4.7 and am stable at 1.4375 in AIDA, and a.1.46 in OCCT for hours on end, Prime though needs 1.5
> 
> Which should I trust? *I can encode, play and never seem to have issues running 1.4375*, but Prime immediately fails at this, additionally at 1.46 (the half way house) also everything is fine, i'm just trying to decide which I should trust?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris.


You really dont need to be prime stable. Though if you are OCD about it then go with the voltage you need for prime stable.

Otherwise just go with your initial 1.4375


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> From my past experience, if i am not prime stable, i am not stable in games like bf3.


sorry but this is crap.

When i had my air cooler and couldnt for my life get prime stable at 4.8 i was very stable for games no matter which game it was


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexLuthor*
> 
> Guys, which temps reading software should I believe when OCing??..
> Running at 4,5 at the moment, but when running OCCT or IBT, CoreTemp shows me different readings than OCCT itself or AIDA64 in the cores..
> They're all different among them..
> It can be as much as 10°C, sometimes are equal in 2 of 3..
> For example, when running OCCT, its own chart shows me that the cores are between the 60s (60.2, 60.4).. But CoreTemp shows me they're at 65-66°C, and AIDA at 62..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm getting temp pikes when running IBT or OCCT as high as 67-68°C.. But then it drops down to 58-60°C.. Any of you have suffered this during your tests??..
> 
> Best regards..


this is weird lol. for me core temp occt, hwmonitor and hwinfo64 all gave the same temp


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Hello everyone! Newbie here. Just got my FX-8350 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue though. I got everything installed and running, and the first thing I did was Prime95 it to check my stability and load temps. It's currently still at stock speeds and all BIOS settings are default. Within 1 minute, core 6 got a "Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4", and about 30 seconds after that core 8 got "Illegal Sumout"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the test run for another few minutes and the other 6 cores stayed stable for the rest of the 5 minute run.
> 
> Here's what I'm getting from HWMonitor:
> CPU VCore: 0.912v - 1.432v
> CPU Temps: 34c - 60c (stock cooler)
> 
> CPU-Z shows me running at around 4.1 GHz fairly consistently. It doesn't seem to drop below that, but it fluctuates (probably turbo boost) up to around 4115 or so, haven't seen it go higher.
> 
> Here's my setup:
> FX-8350, stock fan, stock settings
> ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 (770 chipset, SB700 south bridge), BIOS version 1.6 (current version, I flashed it immediately)
> G.Skill Ripjaws DDr3 1066 CL7, 8GB (2x4 GB) dual channel, stock everything on that too
> 
> Any ideas why I can't even keep it stable for 2 minutes with everything stock? Did I get a chip with bad cores? Thanks for any tips!


That is some really low speed ram for the vishera platform, I read a post about prime failing on certain cores because the ram wasn't able to "keep up" with the demands of 8 cores. I have no idea as to the validity of that claim but I would suspect that if it were true, your system would exhibit that behavior .
I have been able to add stability by increasing the voltage to the cpu/nb, have you tried bumping that up a bit?
Also , heat is your biggest enemy, make sure you have adequate airflow over the critical components on the motherboard.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Ran 20 ITB run at 5.0, will do more tonight cause i have to go work, sadly.

I still think i got a power hungry chip


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Ran 20 ITB run at 5.0, will do more tonight cause i have to go work, sadly.
> 
> I still think i got a power hungry chip


You got a pretty decent chip there actually.1.536 for passing avx IBT is very good

Though the results -1 etc etc point to it not being stable at that voltage. Im amazed it passed


----------



## rpalanki

Hello Guys!

I have recently completed my first PC build; here are my specs.. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xkko

I have the FX-8350 (with Corsair H60) and the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard.

I am looking to overclock my processor, but I have no idea how..

All help is appreciated!

Thanks,

Rohan


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpalanki*
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have recently completed my first PC build; here are my specs.. http://pcpartpicker.com/p/xkko
> 
> I have the FX-8350 (with Corsair H60) and the Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 ATX AM3+ Motherboard.
> 
> I am looking to overclock my processor, but I have no idea how..
> 
> All help is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rohan


Here is a decent guide from on eof the users here. Its a great place to start for you

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

I know you not got an asus motherboard but its a good place to start i think


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is some really low speed ram for the vishera platform, I read a post about prime failing on certain cores because the ram wasn't able to "keep up" with the demands of 8 cores. I have no idea as to the validity of that claim but I would suspect that if it were true, your system would exhibit that behavior .
> I have been able to add stability by increasing the voltage to the cpu/nb, have you tried bumping that up a bit?
> Also , heat is your biggest enemy, make sure you have adequate airflow over the critical components on the motherboard.


This is in regards to CLowerWeb

eww 1066... that was even slow for the phenoms.. TBH if would shoot for 1866-2000 ram... not only is there a possible instability with that.. but thats a huge bottleneck.. I can say that the speed of my chip switching from 1333 to 1866 had a huge impact and in games gave me 4fps for a ram upgrade thats huge. I can't imagine how slow your rig is as from 1066 to 1333 was a decent jump


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Hello everyone! Newbie here. Just got my FX-8350 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my setup:
> FX-8350, stock fan, stock settings
> *ASRock 970DE3/U3S3* (770 chipset, SB700 south bridge), BIOS version 1.6 (current version, I flashed it immediately)
> G.Skill Ripjaws DDr3 1066 CL7, 8GB (2x4 GB) dual channel, stock everything on that too
> 
> Any ideas why I can't even keep it stable for 2 minutes with everything stock? Did I get a chip with bad cores? Thanks for any tips!


That board only supports 95W versions of the 8 Core Processors. @ 125W for the stock settings it's most likelly overloading the VRM's and causing your errors.
I'd recommend to either return that board, or disable Turbo and run the lowest voltage you can for 4.0Ghz. You should be able to get under 90W by lowering the voltage.
Good luck.

Link


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is some really low speed ram for the vishera platform, I read a post about prime failing on certain cores because the ram wasn't able to "keep up" with the demands of 8 cores. I have no idea as to the validity of that claim but I would suspect that if it were true, your system would exhibit that behavior .
> I have been able to add stability by increasing the voltage to the cpu/nb, have you tried bumping that up a bit?
> Also , heat is your biggest enemy, make sure you have adequate airflow over the critical components on the motherboard.


I tried bumping the CPU voltage up to 1.4v (I got that figure from roughly the highest value it pulled by itself) just to see, no change. I actually had a reboot upon starting Prime95, the instant it started (I'm on Windows 8, so I assume it was a BSoD - it doesn't seem to show BSoDs in Win 8, rather skips them and reboots). After this happened, I turned the voltage down a bit to 1.35v and the cores failing in P95 started again. It could be the memory speed (it passes Memtest). I tried bumping it up to 1333 and saw some major stability issues within Windows and random reboots again (which was disappointing), although I did leave the memory voltage at 1.5v.

I'm new to overclocking. Never done it before. In this case, I'm not even overclocking, just trying to get it stock stable. I have no idea what I'm doing, and I'm afraid to mess around too much with stuff. I didn't try bumping up the NB voltage - could that be what caused the stability problems when I took the processor to 1.4v? Also, what would you suggest doing with the memory? It's half decent memory, so I would have expected it to go to 1333 no problem, but I really don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That board only supports 95W versions of the 8 Core Processors. @ 125W for the stock settings it's most likelly overloading the VRM's and causing your errors.
> I'd recommend to either return that board, or disable Turbo and run the lowest voltage you can for 4.0Ghz. You should be able to get under 90W by lowering the voltage.
> Good luck.
> 
> Link


hell for the price of that board if he returns it he can get a decent one with a 990 chipset


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That board only supports 95W versions of the 8 Core Processors. @ 125W for the stock settings it's most likelly overloading the VRM's and causing your errors.
> I'd recommend to either return that board, or disable Turbo and run the lowest voltage you can for 4.0Ghz. You should be able to get under 90W by lowering the voltage.
> Good luck.
> 
> Link


On Newegg it claims to support a max CPU wattage of 140w, although yes I do realize that my processor isn't listed there (which I didn't realize until after I got the board).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This is in regards to CLowerWeb
> 
> eww 1066... that was even slow for the phenoms.. TBH if would shoot for 1866-2000 ram... not only is there a possible instability with that.. but thats a huge bottleneck.. I can say that the speed of my chip switching from 1333 to 1866 had a huge impact and in games gave me 4fps for a ram upgrade thats huge. I can't imagine how slow your rig is as from 1066 to 1333 was a decent jump


I'm trying to get the RAM to 1333, but the system becomes unstable in Windows @ 1.5v. Should I adjust the voltage too along with it? It also seems to want to force me up to CL9, is that a good trade-off?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hell for the price of that board if he returns it he can get a decent one with a 990 chipset


Which one do you suggest? I got this board for $70 and my budget really won't allow for any more than that right now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> On Newegg it claims to support a max CPU wattage of 140w, although yes I do realize that my processor isn't listed there (which I didn't realize until after I got the board).
> I'm trying to get the RAM to 1333, but the system becomes unstable in Windows @ 1.5v. Should I adjust the voltage too along with it? It also seems to want to force me up to CL9, is that a good trade-off?


Have you had this board long?

I would send it back as its not good enough to run the 8350 chip yet alone overclock it. I dont care if newegg got this down as a 140w its just not good enough for you man. 770 chipset is too old for it

You have no heatsink on the vrms and i think its only 4 +1 power phase on it which isnt good for overclocking anyhow

Do yourself a favour and ditch this peice of horse manure and buy yourself a decent board

whoever recommended you this board needs shooting!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You got a pretty decent chip there actually.1.536 for passing avx IBT is very good
> 
> Though the results -1 etc etc point to it not being stable at that voltage. Im amazed it passed


After switching to AMD IBT libraries that's the only result I get, even at settings that I know are stable before switching and which gave me the right result before swtiching.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> After switching to AMD IBT libraries that's the only result I get, even at settings that I know are stable before switching and which gave me the right result before swtiching.


By switching you mean from the old IBT to avx ibt?

if so then its common knowledge that AVX IBT takes alot more volts to be stable than the crappy old one


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Which one do you suggest? I got this board for $70 and my budget really won't allow for any more than that right now.


cant you send back that one mate?

that would be 70$ towards any new half decent board you can get

This board is a decent one for its price. I paid £100 for a new one and on newegg for you yanks its 93$ thats a great price for a great board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754R

ooops just noticed its open box lol no wonder its cheap


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Have you had this board long?
> 
> I would send it back as its not good enough to run the 8350 chip yet alone overclock it. I dont care if newegg got this down as a 140w its just not good enough for you man. 770 chipset is too old for it
> 
> You have no heatsink on the vrms and i think its only 4 +1 power phase on it which isnt good for overclocking anyhow
> 
> Do yourself a favour and ditch this peice of horse manure and buy yourself a decent board
> 
> whoever recommended you this board needs shooting!


I just got the board yesterday, ordered it with the processor. No one recommended it (Newegg sort-of did, I was just sorting by best rating for AM3+ boards, and this one was in the top 10, was under $100, and had 4 memory slots). I almost got the Biostar 880GZ because I was using the 880G+ with my 965BE, but it's a micro ATX board with 2 memory slots again, so essentially the same exact board with an updated socket and chipset, and I want to have room to expand to 16GB+.

So yes, it can be sent back to NE, the problem is that I don't have money to get anything else outside that price range right now. Can you recommend anything for about $80 max?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This board is a decent one for its price. I paid £100 for a new one and on newegg for you yanks its 93$ thats a great price for a great board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754R
> 
> ooops just noticed its open box lol no wonder its cheap


I might be able to swing that price. I don't care if it's open box, as long as it works and doesn't have heat sinks missing from it.


----------



## antonio8

sorry kinda of a hijack question.

i asked this in another thread but this relates to it.

Just curios if it is worth the upgrade to a FX8350.

I am haveing no issues at all right now with my 1100T but curios about the FX's.

I don't game as much as I used to now. The only thing I play now is Guild Wars 2 and I am not unsatisified with the performance. i know that game uses the cpu more than the graphic card.

I do multitask alot. I have 3 screens at 1080p but I run them seperately. No desire to run them in 3D or all as one monitor. I do encode videos quite a bit.

I also "heard sorry read" that AMD will be bringing out the new cpu's next year.

So what are your thoughts assuming both chips at stock clock will i see a big difference?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I just got the board yesterday, ordered it with the processor. No one recommended it (Newegg sort-of did, I was just sorting by best rating for AM3+ boards, and this one was in the top 10, was under $100, and had 4 memory slots). I almost got the Biostar 880GZ because I was using the 880G+ with my 965BE, but it's a micro ATX board with 2 memory slots again, so essentially the same exact board with an updated socket and chipset, and I want to have room to expand to 16GB+.
> 
> So yes, it can be sent back to NE, the problem is that I don't have money to get anything else outside that price range right now. Can you recommend anything for about $80 max?


If im honest my heart would say send that board back and save up for a decent one or you going to end up paying twice.
For 80$ you not going to get a half decent board to overclock with.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625+600138080&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20&Page=2

out of this list the lowest i would go for is the gygabyte ud3 but even then id have to push myself to buy it.

ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 is a good price at 119$ after rebate


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I might be able to swing that price. I don't care if it's open box, as long as it works and doesn't have heat sinks missing from it.


aye its a half decent board and a steal at that price. Could you ring them and make sure its at least got the main things you need?


----------



## Clowerweb

Newegg wants $14 to print a return shipping label?! After they had an incorrect product description that says it supports 125w FX processors when it doesn't? This is BS...









I thought I had $100 to get a refund on this one and buy another board, but as it stands, if I have to pay $14 return shipping plus wait 3-5 business days after they get it back to get a refund, I'll have to deal with it for now. I have 30 days, and it runs stable for everything but stress tests. I'm going to have to save up for a couple weeks first, order something else, THEN return this one once the new one comes in. Sigh...

Might as well save up a little extra while I'm at it and get some 1600-1866 memory with it too.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonio8*
> 
> sorry kinda of a hijack question.
> 
> i asked this in another thread but this relates to it.
> 
> Just curios if it is worth the upgrade to a FX8350.
> 
> I am haveing no issues at all right now with my 1100T but curios about the FX's.
> 
> I don't game as much as I used to now. The only thing I play now is Guild Wars 2 and I am not unsatisified with the performance. i know that game uses the cpu more than the graphic card.
> 
> I do multitask alot. I have 3 screens at 1080p but I run them seperately. No desire to run them in 3D or all as one monitor. I do encode videos quite a bit.
> 
> I also "heard sorry read" that AMD will be bringing out the new cpu's next year.
> 
> So what are your thoughts assuming both chips at stock clock will i see a big difference?


I own both and I put a lot of stock into upgrading to the 8350. It's a great processor and gets about 10 fps on average, better than the x6 phenom II. Did I need to upgrade, probably not. If you have the cash get the FX.


----------



## antonio8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I own both and I put a lot of stock into upgrading to the 8350. It's a great processor and gets about 10 fps on average, better than the x6 phenom II. Did I need to upgrade, probably not. If you have the cash get the FX.


thanks


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Well, unfortunately it's looking like an RMA might be in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried everything. Took out the RAM and reseated, ran Memtest86+ to make sure it wasn't that. Ran for an hour with no errors found there. Went into the BIOS and disabled AMD Turbo Core and Cool 'n Quiet, and also noticed while I was in there that the BIOS appeared to have my memory incorrectly over volted @ 1.6v (manufacturer says it's supposed to be at 1.5v stock), so I adjusted that just to be safe. Booted back in and got another Sumout error on core 6 in P95 within 5 minutes, OCCT errored on core 0 within 3 minutes.
> 
> Interestingly, OCCT reported min/max CPU frequencies at 3145/4510 with Turbo and CnC off. Seems a bit odd... it jumped between 3.15 and 4.5 GHz? Voltage is a little more consistent now @ 1.26/1.38. Any thoughts?


Hi,

Don't know if you've solved this in any way, but I can tell you this: from what I've seen on my setup, anything that has AMD APM enabled (makes the speed throttle down when a certain TDP is exceeded) will cause P95 to throw errors and even IBT to fail. So if I have an OC that's stable at a certain voltage and then I turn APM on and try to stress it then it fails. This also happens with everything on STOCK, no overclock, because APM is on by default, it is needed for Turbo mode to work as far as I know.

So, if you still have the config, try disabling APM (AMD Application power management) in BIOS and then re-test. Maybe it helps.

Cheers!


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You got a pretty decent chip there actually.1.536 for passing avx IBT is very good
> 
> Though the results -1 etc etc point to it not being stable at that voltage. Im amazed it passed


Going to add a lil bit more voltage to test tonight again and will do some gaming


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Don't know if you've solved this in any way, but I can tell you this: from what I've seen on my setup, anything that has AMD APM enabled (makes the speed throttle down when a certain TDP is exceeded) will cause P95 to throw errors and even IBT to fail. So if I have an OC that's stable at a certain voltage and then I turn APM on and try to stress it then it fails. This also happens with everything on STOCK, no overclock, because APM is on by default, it is needed for Turbo mode to work as far as I know.
> 
> So, if you still have the config, try disabling APM (AMD Application power management) in BIOS and then re-test. Maybe it helps.
> 
> Cheers!


I haven't resolved it yet. I'm about 80% convinced it's a motherboard incompatibility with the proc, but the other 20% of me thinks it's either the memory, the CPU, the BIOS settings, or out of date/incorrect drivers. I'm downloading and installing driver updates now, but if that doesn't work I'll post a picture of my BIOS settings and see if you guys can see anything wrong. I'm starting to get BSODs when running OCCT or P95 after following some suggested BIOS tweaks (I probably did it wrong), but temps are still stable and cool, so it's not heat. I did OC the memory up to 1333 from 1066 though, with voltage set to 1.55v, not sure if that's causing the BSODs or not. Someone also mentioned I might want to up the voltage a little on the NB, which I haven't tried yet (have no clue what to set it to, and there are two NB voltage settings (NB and CPU NB), which is weird). Someone also suggested cranking up the LLC, but I can't find it in there anywhere, so maybe I don't have it (?).


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I haven't resolved it yet. I'm about 80% convinced it's a motherboard incompatibility with the proc, but the other 20% of me thinks it's either the memory, the CPU, the BIOS settings, or out of date/incorrect drivers. I'm downloading and installing driver updates now, but if that doesn't work I'll post a picture of my BIOS settings and see if you guys can see anything wrong. I'm starting to get BSODs when running OCCT or P95 after following some suggested BIOS tweaks (I probably did it wrong), but temps are still stable and cool, so it's not heat. I did OC the memory up to 1333 from 1066 though, with voltage set to 1.55v, not sure if that's causing the BSODs or not. Someone also mentioned I might want to up the voltage a little on the NB, which I haven't tried yet (have no clue what to set it to, and there are two NB voltage settings (NB and CPU NB), which is weird). Someone also suggested cranking up the LLC, but I can't find it in there anywhere, so maybe I don't have it (?).


It's possible that you don't have LLC, not all boards have it. What I'd do if I was you is try to get it running with everything at stock and see if you get any crashes / instability then. The memory is quite a bottleneck there, but if it's rated at 1066 then that's where I would start. Stock timings and speed on the RAM, set everything to default, disable turbo and APM as I've noticed that messing with the stress tests and try stressing it a bit like that. Your main target should be getting everything stable at stock, then you can try OCing the RAM to 1333, add some voltage (don't go over 1.65v would be my advice, if the modules are rated at 1.5v then 1.55v/1.6v should be ok). Increasing CPU NB voltage may also help with stabilizing the RAM OC.

You're looking at CPU NB settings, which is actually the memory controller integrated in the CPU. The other NB is part of the motherboard and I don't think you should change anything with that.

Try RAM at stock 1066 and stock volts, CPU at 4000 with turbo and APM disabled, all voltages on stock. See if that's stable.
Your board DOES support 140w CPUs, but not FX chips above 95w. It supports 140w Phenom IIs. I wouldn't overclock the CPU at all on that board, nor would I increase the voltage. If any, I'd try to see if I can get it to run at 4GHz with a bit of undervolting.


----------



## thethat

Can I join the club?

Also, I think this would be my limit for temps right?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> It's possible that you don't have LLC, not all boards have it. What I'd do if I was you is try to get it running with everything at stock and see if you get any crashes / instability then. The memory is quite a bottleneck there, but if it's rated at 1066 then that's where I would start. Stock timings and speed on the RAM, set everything to default, disable turbo and APM as I've noticed that messing with the stress tests and try stressing it a bit like that. Your main target should be getting everything stable at stock, then you can try OCing the RAM to 1333, add some voltage (don't go over 1.65v would be my advice, if the modules are rated at 1.5v then 1.55v/1.6v should be ok). Increasing CPU NB voltage may also help with stabilizing the RAM OC.
> 
> You're looking at CPU NB settings, which is actually the memory controller integrated in the CPU. The other NB is part of the motherboard and I don't think you should change anything with that.
> 
> Try RAM at stock 1066 and stock volts, CPU at 4000 with turbo and APM disabled, all voltages on stock. See if that's stable.
> Your board DOES support 140w CPUs, but not FX chips above 95w. It supports 140w Phenom IIs. I wouldn't overclock the CPU at all on that board, nor would I increase the voltage. If any, I'd try to see if I can get it to run at 4GHz with a bit of undervolting.


Yeah, I'm actually just trying to get it stable at stock (it never has been). I OCed the memory because someone suggested that the memory might be too slow to keep up, causing the errors. Do you know what the stock voltage is on the CPU? I heard it was 1.35v, but I'd like to confirm and a quick Google on it didn't bring up anything conclusive. APM and Turbo are currently disabled, but I have the voltage at 1.375v because I was thinking it might have been under volted at the stock "Auto" setting (it would drop as low as 0.9v but jump to as high as 1.5v or so). I also noticed when the BIOS was fully stock, it was actually keeping the CPU overclocked to 4.1 GHz idle.

I'll reset the BIOS real quick, turn off Turbo and APM, turn off C'nC and quickly double check that it has the memory at the correct settings (I think it was over volting it to 1.6v by default and I had to turn it down to 1.5v originally). I'll also try cutting the CPU voltage down to 1.30v just to see what happens. No OCing on anything, I'll just do those things and report back.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> Also, I think this would be my limit for temps right?


Welcome to the club








Looks like a good overclock you have going there, and it is to the limit of what I would run for temps.
You should fill in your rig's specs on your signature.
Also , go to the thread we have for recording batch numbers, overclocks ,voltages etc. and add your information to the spread sheet.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Yeah, I'm actually just trying to get it stable at stock (it never has been). I OCed the memory because someone suggested that the memory might be too slow to keep up, causing the errors. Do you know what the stock voltage is on the CPU? I heard it was 1.35v, but I'd like to confirm and a quick Google on it didn't bring up anything conclusive. APM and Turbo are currently disabled, but I have the voltage at 1.375v because I was thinking it might have been under volted at the stock "Auto" setting (it would drop as low as 0.9v but jump to as high as 1.5v or so). I also noticed when the BIOS was fully stock, it was actually keeping the CPU overclocked to 4.1 GHz idle.
> 
> I'll reset the BIOS real quick, turn off Turbo and APM, turn off C'nC and quickly double check that it has the memory at the correct settings (I think it was over volting it to 1.6v by default and I had to turn it down to 1.5v originally). I'll also try cutting the CPU voltage down to 1.30v just to see what happens. No OCing on anything, I'll just do those things and report back.


Stock voltage on the CPU varies from unit to unit. Mine is 1.375v with turbo disabled and 1.415v for turbo. You should be able to see the voltage in BIOS, the one with turbo disabled is what you should be looking for. If it's not shown in BIOS (maybe yours doesn't show you) you can leave the CPU volts on auto, disable turbo and cool and quiet (so that volts stay at maximum) and see what CPUz reports in windows.


----------



## Clowerweb

Nothing improved







. Well, there are no more BSoDs, but other than that, OCCT errors within 15 seconds, P95 cores 5, 6, 7 and 8 all fail within seconds. The first 4 cores seem to stay stable.

*Settings:*
*APM*: Disabled
*Turbo*: Disabled
*Cool 'n Quiet*: Disabled
*Multiplier*: x20 (4000 MHz)
*Voltage*: 1.3000v
*Memory Voltage*: 1.50v (stock, but BIOS had it defaulted to 1.60v)
*Memory Speed*: 533 MHz (1066, stock)
*Timing*: 7-7-7-18 (advertised stock, though the BIOS defaulted it to 7-7-7-20 so I tweaked it to what it should be)

Everything else is BIOS default. I'm really at a loss at this point


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Yeah, I'm actually just trying to get it stable at stock (it never has been). I OCed the memory because someone suggested that the memory might be too slow to keep up, causing the errors. Do you know what the stock voltage is on the CPU? I heard it was 1.35v, but I'd like to confirm and a quick Google on it didn't bring up anything conclusive. APM and Turbo are currently disabled, but I have the voltage at 1.375v because I was thinking it might have been under volted at the stock "Auto" setting (it would drop as low as 0.9v but jump to as high as 1.5v or so). I also noticed when the BIOS was fully stock, it was actually keeping the CPU overclocked to 4.1 GHz idle.
> 
> I'll reset the BIOS real quick, turn off Turbo and APM, turn off C'nC and quickly double check that it has the memory at the correct settings (I think it was over volting it to 1.6v by default and I had to turn it down to 1.5v originally). I'll also try cutting the CPU voltage down to 1.30v just to see what happens. No OCing on anything, I'll just do those things and report back.


Keep us posted on your results.

From what I can tell, to get into the Watt rating of that motherboard, you'd have to run 3.5Ghz around 1.2v (Turbo Disabled so it doesn't try and boost the frequency)

If that runs stable, then to run 4.0Ghz within that range you'd need 1.15v @ 4.0ghz. But that probably wont happen.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Keep us posted on your results.
> 
> From what I can tell, to get into the TDP rating of that motherboard, you'd have to run 3.5Ghz around 1.2v (Turbo Disabled so it doesn't try and boost the frequency)


Is it worth it to do that? I can play games and everything fine (BF3, Planetside 2) for long periods and there's no crashing or anything. I think I'm going to save up for another board and try to get this one returned after the new one comes in (so long as I can pull all that off within the allotted 30 days). It's just irritating that Newegg wasn't more clear int he product description. Should I keep trying to tweak it, or do you think it'll be fine until then? Do you think I'll see any issues?


----------



## thethat

Thanks, I have updated some stuff.
I think my voltage can allow for some slightly higher frequencies.

I do not know my batch/stepping number, do not want to clean off my TIM.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Is it worth it to do that? I can play games and everything fine (BF3, Planetside 2) for long periods and there's no crashing or anything. I think I'm going to save up for another board and try to get this one returned after the new one comes in (so long as I can pull all that off within the allotted 30 days). It's just irritating that Newegg wasn't more clear int he product description. Should I keep trying to tweak it, or do you think it'll be fine until then? Do you think I'll see any issues?


I would use those settings and stress it. If it's ok, then you can rest assured you wont fry the board while saving for a new one.
You wont notice much of a difference running 3.5Ghz.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I would use those settings and stress it. If it's ok, then you can rest assured you wont fry the board while saving for a new one.
> You wont notice much of a difference running 3.5Ghz.


I have OCCT running right now with it at 3.6 GHz and 1.250v, so far it's stayed stable for 17 mins (I'm editing this number as it goes, rather than making new posts), although it's lagging like a mother trying to post this message lol. But that's the most it's ever stayed stable thus far. I'm going to leave it go for an hour if it'll go that long and report back, but it's looking good.

I tried 1.250v and 3.8 GHZ first and OCCT caused a reboot after about 1 minute, but this is looking like a winning number now @ 3.6 with the same voltage. Might even try to walk it up to 3.7 GHz and see if it'll still run.

I'm interested in seeing what it does in Prime95 now.

Edit: Stopped LINPACK mode at 17 mins, testing OCCT mode produced an error in 46 seconds









Edit 2: Started Prime95 at 20:14 (2 minutes ago), ran stable for 2 mins and core #8 got a hardware failure (0.5/0.4 fatal). Believe it or not, this is still a dramatic improvement over what it was doing before. Time to try 1.2v and 3.5 GHz as suggested...

Edit 3: The other 7 cores have stayed stable for 5 minutes on P95, so I think we're getting close.


----------



## Uxorious

Starting to give up here.
I consistently get errors on core 7/8, and sometimes 5/6 on my MSI 990XA-GD55.
At first I RMA'd the CPU ... same result.
Then I RMA'd the motherboard ... same result.
I have tried with 3 kinds of RAM (all having no problems in memtest overnight), and 2 PSUs (Enermax 700w MODU, both working fine with an i7).

What the hell does one do at this point?


----------



## Clowerweb

Same result with 3.5 GHz/1.2000v (OCCT in OCCT mode failing in less than 1 minute, errors on one core in P95 within 1-2 minutes), although it does run at that speed and voltage. What now? Keep stepping it down?

EDIT: Switched to 3.4 GHZ and 1.175v. Will edit this post with results.

EDIT 2: OCCT error in 1 minute.... Prime95 core 8 error within seconds.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Same result with 3.5 GHz/1.2000v (OCCT in OCCT mode failing in less than 1 minute, errors on one core in P95 within 1-2 minutes), although it does run at that speed and voltage. What now? Keep stepping it down?


Basically, get a motherboard that was designed to handle the CPU. Not much else you can do.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Same result with 3.5 GHz/1.2000v (OCCT in OCCT mode failing in less than 1 minute, errors on one core in P95 within 1-2 minutes), although it does run at that speed and voltage. What now? Keep stepping it down?
> 
> EDIT: Switched to 3.4 GHZ and 1.175v. Will edit this post with results.
> 
> EDIT 2: OCCT error in 1 minute.... -.-


Well, your errors could be either the board not keeping up with the power draw OR the voltage not being enough for the current clock, so don't go too low on the voltage either.
3.4 is one of the Pstates on the 8350, it scales from 4.0 to 3.4 to 2.8 to 1.4 and from what I've seen on my chip, 3.4 is at 0.1v less than stock volts. So try 3.4 GHz with something around 1.25v - 1.275v

Another thing to try would be considering that your board does support the FX-8300 which is 95w at 3300 MHz (have no clue what the stock volts on that is) so you could try 3300 MHz with something like 1.20v-1.25v.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Starting to give up here.
> I consistently get errors on core 7/8, and sometimes 5/6 on my MSI 990XA-GD55.
> At first I RMA'd the CPU ... same result.
> Then I RMA'd the motherboard ... same result.
> I have tried with 3 kinds of RAM (all having no problems in memtest overnight), and 2 PSUs (Enermax 700w MODU, both working fine with an i7).
> 
> What the hell does one do at this point?


Errors in what test? P95?


----------



## Clowerweb

3.2 GHz and 1.1750v... here's to hoping for some stability. What an underclock. If it still isn't stable, I'm taking it back up to 3.6 GHz and 1.25v because I haven't seen any difference in stability yet going lower than that









EDIT: OCCT running now... fingers crossed...

EDIT 2: 18 minutes so far in "CPU: OCCT" (64-bit large data) mode. So far a record for this rig lol. Only took an 800 MHz cripple to do it....


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> 3.2 GHz and 1.1750v... here's to hoping for some stability. What an underclock. If it still isn't stable, I'm taking it back up to 3.6 GHz and 1.25v because I haven't seen any difference in stability yet going lower than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: OCCT running now... fingers crossed...
> 
> EDIT 2: 14 minutes so far in "CPU: OCCT" (64-bit large data) mode. So far a record for this rig lol. Only took an 800 MHz cripple to do it....


Well, hope it stays stable for you; FX8300 @3200 MHz is what the board supports after all. If it does, at least it's safe for you to run until you get another board. Sorry you went through all this trouble though. Looking on the bright side, maybe your chip is really good and once you get a board that can handle it you'll be very happy.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well, hope it stays stable for you; FX8300 @3200 MHz is what the board supports after all. If it does, at least it's safe for you to run until you get another board. Sorry you went through all this trouble though. Looking on the bright side, maybe your chip is really good and once you get a board that can handle it you'll be very happy.


I'm at 25 minutes on OCCT ("OCCT" 64-bit mode) - should I be satisfied with that and stop it now? As a side note, HWMonitor tells me that the cpu has actually only drawn 1.160v max, even though I've set it to 1.175 - should I try to walk the multiplier up a little and see if I can go 3.4-3.5 GHz on 1.175v?

EDIT: 30 mins







Going to see what P95 does real quick first. If it goes for 5 minutes without a core failing, I'll be satisfied that I can start trying a walk up toward 3.5 GHz again, this time @ ~1.175v.

EDIT 2: P95 started at 21:22. Will edit this post with 5-minute results if it makes it that long.

EDIT 3: Core 8 failed within 1 minute on P95. It still hasn't drawn the allotted 1.175v and has stayed at 1.160v max.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Starting to give up here.
> I consistently get errors on core 7/8, and sometimes 5/6 on my MSI 990XA-GD55.
> At first I RMA'd the CPU ... same result.
> Then I RMA'd the motherboard ... same result.
> I have tried with 3 kinds of RAM (all having no problems in memtest overnight), and 2 PSUs (Enermax 700w MODU, both working fine with an i7).
> 
> What the hell does one do at this point?


\
At stock speeds you will probably need to bump the cpu voltage .04 volts or better in order to pass prime 95. What is your VID? also what are your temps and what cooling are you using?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I'm at 25 minutes on OCCT ("OCCT" 64-bit mode) - should I be satisfied with that and stop it now? As a side note, HWMonitor tells me that the cpu has actually only drawn 1.160v max, even though I've set it to 1.175 - should I try to walk the multiplier up a little and see if I can go 3.4-3.5 GHz on 1.175v?
> 
> EDIT: 30 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to see what P95 does real quick first. If it goes for 5 minutes without a core failing, I'll be satisfied that I can start trying a walk up toward 3.5 GHz again, this time @ ~1.175v.
> 
> EDIT 2: P95 started at 21:22. Will edit this post with 5-minute results if it makes it that long.


Well, you can be satisfied with that, as long as day to day use will be fine until you replace the board. Don't get your hopes up too high with increasing the clocks again, most likely as you go above 3.2GHz you increase the power draw above what the board can handle...
Good luck though.


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Errors in what test? P95?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Errors in what test? P95?


Sorry, should have been more specific.
Yes mprime (Prime95) consistently gives errors within a few minutes.
I'm bone-dry stock, and yet its not stable. p95 consistently, and sometimes Linux/Windows hangs as well.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Errors in what test? P95?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Errors in what test? P95?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, should have been more specific.
> Yes mprime (Prime95) consistently gives errors within a few minutes.
> I'm bone-dry stock, and yet its not stable. p95 consistently, and sometimes Linux/Windows hangs as well.
Click to expand...

Okay, P95 has been giving FX-83XX users fits since day one. It's been the source of the largest debate in the thread. Try OCCT and see if your results improve.

OCCT can be had here:
http://www.ocbase.com/

OCCT will also generate a complete and comprehensive set of charts regarding all of the voltage rails /CPU use and temperature that can provide clues to tweaking performance or diagnosing a problem.

Hope this helps


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> okay, P95 has been giving FX-83XX users fits since day one. It's been the source of the largest debte in the thread. try OCCT and see if your results don't' improve.
> 
> OCCT can be had here:
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> 
> OCCT will also generate a complete and comprehensive set of charts regarding voltage /CPU use and temperature that can provide clues to tweaking performance.
> 
> hope this helps


I'm not going to digress into P95 or not ... but the thing BSODs/Freezes when P95 runs ... surely that's unacceptable to everybody!


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> I'm not going to digress into P95 or not ... but the thing BSODs/Freezes when P95 runs ... surely that's unacceptable to everybody!


And goddamn it ... on this board, the SATA interfaces are b0rked!
It boots into memtest and Linux from a CD just fine ... and it detects HDDs, but any traffic to them == errors up the wazoo!


----------



## Clowerweb

Ok, after resetting the BIOS again and retweaking the following:

Memory: 7-7-7-18 @ 1.50v (still 1066, defaulted to 7-7-7-20 @ 1.60v again)
Disabled Turbo
Disabled APM
Disabled Cool 'n Quiet
4000 MHz @ 1.375v (stock default)

Leaving everything else default, now it's running OCCT again. I swear I've had these exact settings before.

6 mins, 31 secs until error, but that's a big improvement over similar settings. Could be a coincidence.

Running prime95 now.... usually cores 6, 7, 8 and 9 will fail within 2 minutes...

Temps are a little high now because I set the fan to auto (target level 1 of 9, target temp 45c (the lowest it allows)). It's at CPUTIN 42c low / 68c high.

Started @ 21:58...

Core 8 failed at 22:00, all others stable. Seems we still have instability, but a strange increase in stability over last time we were at the same settings.

Edit: Core 6 failed at 22:01, core 7 failed at 22:04.

EDIT 2: Sigh... the other 5 cores lasted though 22:08, stopped test, rerunning OCCT to see if the longer run time was a fluke.

Edit 3: Probably a fluke. OCCT failed in 3 mins 10 secs this time.... sigh....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> okay, P95 has been giving FX-83XX users fits since day one. It's been the source of the largest debte in the thread. try OCCT and see if your results don't' improve.
> 
> OCCT can be had here:
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> 
> OCCT will also generate a complete and comprehensive set of charts regarding voltage /CPU use and temperature that can provide clues to tweaking performance.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to digress into P95 or not ... but the thing BSODs/Freezes when P95 runs ... surely that's unacceptable to everybody!
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you attempted to say there. The point is, P95 has been "bug fixed" and updated, and Optimized for Intel processors if you look at the change log. It has not for AMD's new K-15 architecture. So it's possible that the problem you are having is with the program. Using other stress programs like the aforementioned OCCT, and IBT can confirm or eliminate P95 as the problem
You are certainly welcome to continue to watch your machine freeze,hang, and BSOD if you like.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Just found out that for 4.7 i needed the same amound of vcore for 50 ibt high than what i needed for 20 min of prime95







, i could get a bit higher when i check my temps, but im not willing to put more than 1.55v on my chip for 24/7, i guess il stay lower


----------



## Clowerweb

We might have stability on this crap board with high speeds!

*Settings*:
*Turbo*: Disabled
*APM*: Disabled
*C'nC*: Disabled
*Multiplier*: x20 (4000 MHz)
*Voltage*: 1.4000v

OCCT running in "CPU: OCCT" mode @ 64-bit, Large Data: 15 mins stable (pic was taken minutes ago).

*Edit:* 32 mins stable now (updating this post until failure).

Is 70.5c too high for CPUTIN max? It seems to be stable around 68c with the stress test... cores maxing at 54.25c. I can feel heat coming out of the case, which is something I never felt before on any PC build ever. I trust the gauges, but it's putting quite a bit of heat out of the case....

At this rate, I feel like I might be able to even OC to 4.2 GHz at the same 1.4v voltage, what do you think? Maybe the CPU/mobo just needed broken in? lol...

I'm worried about how warm the case is, although I know everything is at 100% and all the temps seem relatively normal in HWMonitor. This probably won't be a typical scenario since it's a stress test that's been going for a while, but what do you think?


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have no idea what you attempted to say there. The point is, P95 has been "bug fixed" and updated, and Optimized for Intel processors if you look at the change log. It has not for AMD's new K-15 architecture. So it's possible that the problem you are having is with the program. Using other stress programs like the aforementioned OCCT, and IBT can confirm or eliminate P95 as the problem
> You are certainly welcome to continue to watch your machine freeze,hang, and BSOD if you like.


If P95 simply gave incorrect results, then I *could* consider ignoring it.
(Although the results being wrong would have to have been caused by shoddy programming as opposed to some specific CPU instructions behaving out of spec).

However, NO usermode program should be able to BSOD or Freeze the computer.
That is NOT a problem in P95. That is a problem with the system stability!


----------



## cssorkinman

bump your v core . 04 volts


----------



## Clowerweb

Trying 4.2 GHz @ 1.4750v.... Updating this post.

I should be happy that I got 33.5 mins stable @ 4 GHz and 1.400v on this board, but i want to push it a little and see what's possible lol...

OCCT failed at 2 mins 19 secs.









Bumping to 1.5000v just to make sure it's not a power issue.

EDIT: I'm doing this as an experiment. The rates max power is 1.55v and I'm pushing it to 1.50v @ only 4.2 GHz, which is very high for the frequency. I just want to see what happens. This is a crappy mobo, so your results with other motherboards WILL vary, I just hope there is something to learn from this...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have no idea what you attempted to say there. The point is, P95 has been "bug fixed" and updated, and Optimized for Intel processors if you look at the change log. It has not for AMD's new K-15 architecture. So it's possible that the problem you are having is with the program. Using other stress programs like the aforementioned OCCT, and IBT can confirm or eliminate P95 as the problem
> You are certainly welcome to continue to watch your machine freeze,hang, and BSOD if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> If P95 simply gave incorrect results, then I *could* consider ignoring it.
> (Although the results being wrong would have to have been caused by shoddy programming as opposed to some specific CPU instructions behaving out of spec).
> 
> However, NO usermode program should be able to BSOD or Freeze the computer.
> That is NOT a problem in P95. That is a problem with the system stability!
Click to expand...

You obviously didn't read what I wrote. You don't know if you have a single problem or several. I have no idea why you are unwilling to try different programs as I said
Quote:


> Using other stress programs like the aforementioned OCCT, and IBT can confirm or eliminate P95 as the problem


especially one that gives a great deal of feedback about whats happening within your system to begin to find out what is going on and WHY it is unstable, as of right now, you have no clue as to why. You may have voltages , speeds , timings, that are causing the problem in part or whole.

I also don't understand how you can out of hand eliminate P95 as the or one of the problems when the changelog is loaded with "bug fixes"

From P95 Changelog:
27.6 beta April 24, 2012[38] Bug fixes; (v27.5 was skipped;[39] the underlying math libraries went through a revision, but Prime95 was not modified.)
27.7 beta May 3, 2012[40] More bug fixes

The second bug fixes are described below.....

1. A slower trial factoring algorithm is chosen sometimes. Fixed in version 27.6 build 2.
2. The round off error can be incorrectly calculated. Fixed in 27.6 build 3.
3. Mprime -v does not print out the build number. Fixed in version 27.6 build 4.
4. Torture test on small FFTs gets round off errors or crashes after a while. Partially fixed in version 27.6 build 4.
5. Torture test on small FFTs gets round off errors or crashes after a while. In very rare cases, regular tests could crash or raise a round off error. Fixed in version 27.7.
6. Multithreaded FFTs could deadlock. Fixed in version 27.7.

Sure sounds like some of the problems you are having.

Good luck


----------



## Clowerweb

4.2 GHz @ 1.5000v... sigh. Way high, I know. Just trying it. For those just reading, I have a cheap crap mobo, so it's a stability test. Check this post for updates...

Error at 2 seconds lol... the best I've got was at 4.0 GHz/ 1.4000v...


----------



## Clowerweb

Second run @ 4.0 GHz, 1.4000v. Last run at these settings was 33.5 mins stable on OCCT, the best I've had at this speed and down to 3.2 GHz. Was it a fluke? Lets run OCCT again and see... damn... ( will be updating this post again with results)

"CPU: OCCT" mode, 64-bit, Large Data Set (it can run at higher speeds and lower voltages on CPU: LINPACK mode, so I don't trust that one).

Time (updating by the minute until failure): 5 minutes reached

Error on core 0 at 6:63, I give up.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> We might have stability on this crap board with high speeds!
> 
> *Settings*:
> *Turbo*: Disabled
> *APM*: Disabled
> *C'nC*: Disabled
> *Multiplier*: x20 (4000 MHz)
> *Voltage*: 1.4000v
> 
> OCCT running in "CPU: OCCT" mode @ 64-bit, Large Data: 15 mins stable (pic was taken minutes ago).
> 
> *Edit:* 32 mins stable now (updating this post until failure).
> 
> Is 70.5c too high for CPUTIN max? It seems to be stable around 68c with the stress test... cores maxing at 54.25c. I can feel heat coming out of the case, which is something I never felt before on any PC build ever. I trust the gauges, but it's putting quite a bit of heat out of the case....
> 
> At this rate, I feel like I might be able to even OC to 4.2 GHz at the same 1.4v voltage, what do you think? Maybe the CPU/mobo just needed broken in? lol...
> 
> I'm worried about how warm the case is, although I know everything is at 100% and all the temps seem relatively normal in HWMonitor. This probably won't be a typical scenario since it's a stress test that's been going for a while, but what do you think?


No one cares about CPUTIN (socket temp) and 70C isn't cause for alarm anyway, ignore it. 54C on the Cores (Package) is good. What I am worried about is AUXTIN. 79C is too hot for anything in the system. If you have a fan you can plug in and hold over parts of the computer, try holding it over the Northbridge and VRMs, see if the temp goes down.

Also, I'm sorry I didn't ask this before, but do you have a pic of the case with the side panel off? There may be something we can suggest to optimize airflow a bit so the heat is dispersed better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Trying 4.2 GHz @ 1.4750v.... Updating this post.
> 
> I should be happy that I got 33.5 mins stable @ 4 GHz and 1.400v on this board, but i want to push it a little and see what's possible lol...
> 
> OCCT failed at 2 mins 19 secs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bumping to 1.5000v just to make sure it's not a power issue.*
> 
> EDIT: I'm doing this as an experiment. The rates max power is 1.55v and I'm pushing it to 1.50v @ only 4.2 GHz, which is very high for the frequency. I just want to see what happens. This is a crappy mobo, so your results with other motherboards WILL vary, I just hope there is something to learn from this...


I'm going to seriously suggest not doing that on a cheap ASRock board with no VRM cooling and only the stock fan... That's just a really bad idea... Even if the VRMs can take it, they can't take the heat, there's nothing cooling them at all.


----------



## Clowerweb

4.0 GHz @ 1.4500v, last try - HWMonitor reports that the CPU has pulled up to 1.448v. If it isn't stable now, I'm just going to deal with it until I can get a new board. This is getting ******ed...









OCCT started, updates to this post coming soon...

Failed at 2m 39s. Maybe it was a fluke that it ran at 4.0 GHz on 1.4000v because I couldn't even come close to reproducing it again. What a fail. I've tried everything.

@KyadCK I will post pics in a few minutes, stay tuned.


----------



## Clowerweb

Pics as requested by KyadCK:

*Side on:*


*Side off:*


----------



## Clowerweb

As you can see above, cooling should be optimal. I included one pic with the side on to show that there's even a (80mm, I think) fan blowing on the mobo, and the case has decent ventilation (Thermaltake Soprano RS). I replaced the stock 120mm fan in the exhaust with a better one, especially because the stock one had a bad bearing and was loud and didn't run well. Right now it's blowing *into the case*, not sure if it should be blowing out instead. Also, it can take up to two 120mm fans on the side, maybe I should go for those instead of the 80mm fan that's there and replace the cone in the upper vent area going to the processor fan?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> As you can see above, cooling should be optimal. I included one pic with the side on to show that there's even a (80mm, I think) fan blowing on the mobo, and the case has decent ventilation (Thermaltake Soprano RS). I replaced the stock 120mm fan in the exhaust with a better one, especially because the stock one had a bad bearing and was loud and didn't run well. Right now it's blowing *into the case*, not sure if it should be blowing out instead. Also, it can take up to two 120mm fans on the side, maybe I should go for those instead of the 80mm fan that's there + cone in the other spot going to the processor fan?


Front: Intake
Sides: Intake
Bottom: Intake
Back: Exhaust
Top: Exhaust

^ General way to do fans. As it stands right now, you don't have a real exhaust for the heat. I'd turn that back fan around.


----------



## Clowerweb

I almost feel like I should have got an i5-3570k instead









I've been an AMD fanboy since the old Thunderbird/Athlon series, and have only run AMD, but I feel like they're slipping too far behind...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I almost feel like I should have got an i5-3570k instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been an AMD fanboy since the old Thunderbird/Athlon series, and have only run AMD, but I feel like they're slipping too far behind...


Don't blame the motherboard problems on AMD... You are running a 125w FX chip on a board that doesn't even have support for more then 95w. This isn't AMD's fault.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Front: Intake
> Sides: Intake
> Bottom: Intake
> Back: Exhaust
> Top: Exhaust
> 
> ^ General way to do fans. As it stands right now, you don't have a real exhaust for the heat. I'd turn that back fan around.


I figured it should be blowing out, but there was nothing on it to indicate the direction, and I just installed it yesterday and have been preoccupied with other general hardware failures to check it until now. I'll turn it around. Probably why the case felt so warm while all other temps seemed normal.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't blame the motherboard problems on AMD... You are running a 125w FX chip on a board that doesn't even have support for more then 95w. This isn't AMD's fault.


So you're pretty much 100% convinced it's the mobo? I'm a noob, so I don't know for sure, I've been trying to pinpoint it exactly to either the processor, mobo, memory or BIOS settings. Are you 100% sure?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't blame the motherboard problems on AMD... You are running a 125w FX chip on a board that doesn't even have support for more then 95w. This isn't AMD's fault.


I don't blame AMD for motherboard problems. What I *do* blame them for is how they compare in general to Intel right now, and how I personally feel about where AMD should be right now:

Why are we still at 125w when the competition is at 77w?
Why are we still at 32nm when "they" are at 22nm and probably going to 17nm soon?
Why does the FX-8350 still have an on-board NB when the competition, and even the FPU chips, have on-die NB?
Why are we still pretty much limited to 1866MHz memory when "they" have 2666+ MHz?
The 8350, which a good processor, shouldn't be the *best* chip AMD has to offer right now, considering. It's good, but how does it compare?
AMD, while they've been behind Intel since the Core 2 line (They OWNED Intel in the Athlon XP/64 line), has always at least had a price vs. performance edge on the mid-range Intel chips. They're losing that edge now because similarly priced mid-range Intel chips are outperforming our top AMD chips, so the price vs. performance isn't stacking up like it used to.
There are so many other issues with the architecture that I could go on for another hour about it.
I will continue to support AMD as I have for 10+ years, but they are slipping - once it's not even justifiably debatable anymore, then what do we do? Yeah, I'm frustrated, not because of the issues I'm having, but with AMD because of their undeniable shortcomings right now. The 8350 should be a $150 chip and they should be offering even better chips in the $200 - $300 range as well. I'm getting frustrated with them in general because of these things.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I don't blame AMD for motherboard problems. What I *do* blame them for is how they compare in general to Intel right now, and how I personally feel about where AMD should be right now:
> 
> Why are we still at 125w when the competition is at 77w?
> Why are we still at 32nm when "they" are at 22nm and probably going to 17nm soon?
> Why does the FX-8350 still have an on-board NB when the competition, and even the FPU chips, have on-die NB?
> Why are we still pretty much limited to 1866MHz memory when "they" have 2666+ MHz?
> The 8350, which a good processor, shouldn't be the *best* chip AMD has to offer right now, considering. It's good, but how does it compare?
> AMD, while they've been behind Intel since the Core 2 line (They OWNED Intel in the Athlon XP/64 line), has always at least had a price vs. performance edge on the mid-range Intel chips. They're losing that edge now because similarly priced mid-range Intel chips are outperforming our top AMD chips, so the price vs. performance isn't stacking up like it used to.
> There are so many other issues with the architecture that I could go on for another hour about it.
> I will continue to support AMD as I have for 10+ years, but they are slipping - once it's not even justifiably debatable anymore, then what do we do? The 8350 should be a $150 chip and they should be offering even better chips in the $200 - $300 range as well. I'm getting frustrated with them in general because of these things.


Intel has more money. They can afford to spend more on RnD.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Intel has more money. They can afford to spend more on RnD.


I get that. And I'm not here to rant about how AMD loses to Intel. I'm here to get my chip running, and it was just a rant about how I wish AMD wasn't so far behind - if they were running 77w like the 3570k, I wouldn't even be seeing these stability issues on my crappy mobo. But that's neither here nor there, and I shouldn't have brought it up, but it needed to be said.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I get that. And I'm not here to rant about how AMD loses to Intel. I'm here to get my chip running, and it was just a rant about how I wish AMD wasn't so far behind - if they were running 77w like the 3570k, I wouldn't even be seeing these stability issues on my crappy mobo. But that's neither here nor there, and I shouldn't have brought it up, but it needed to be said.


fully understandable for your comments. I believe, It shouldn't be questions of "Why" AMD is behind, but praises of how close they are.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> fully understandable for your comments. I believe, It shouldn't be questions of "Why" AMD is behind, but praises of how close they are.


They aren't close enough, not near where they should be, hence the rant. I know these things generally should go unsaid on an AMD enthusiast thread, and I might take some heat for it, but we all know it's true no matter how much we ALL (including me) back AMD and root for them. It's harder and harder for me as an AMD fanboy for 10+ years to come up with viable debates as to how they *might* equal or surpass Intel even on Intel's mid-range.

For the last 5 years since Intel managed to pass us, I've been able to create debates about how AMD killed the Pentium 3 & 4 in performance, and how they invented the x64 architecture and leased it to Intel. And how they made a huge jump in memory performance over Intel by innovating on-die memory controllers. And then they made the first dual-core processor (which was fail, but it beat hyperthreading, and Intel's PD was equally fail, but AMD started multicore).

I WANT to be able to make good arguments for AMD, but almost 6 years have come and gone since the Core 2 that put Intel ahead once again, and Intel pulls further and further ahead, while AMD is making it harder for me to win debates with the same old arguments.


----------



## Ahmed Helal

@Clowerweb, it is the mobo, you have a very big vdroop from the pic you posted 1.3v is very low considering the default 1.38v, and thats why you got a better stability when pumped a higher vcore.
by the way vdroop is controlled by the motherboard, thats why the guys said raise vcore and blamed the mobo.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Helal*
> 
> @Clowerweb, it is the mobo, you have a very big vdroop from the pic you posted 1.3v is very low considering the default 1.38v, and thats why you got a better stability when pumped a higher vcore.
> by the way vdroop is controlled by the motherboard, thats why the guys said raise vcore and blamed the mobo.


What settings would you try next?


----------



## Ahmed Helal

And for me that is stable OCCT :
http://valid.canardpc.com/2660106

cooler : H100
temp max : 56


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Helal*
> 
> And for me that is stable OCCT :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2660106
> 
> cooler : H100
> temp max : 56


Very nice







But I'm just trying to get stable on damn stock freq!


----------



## Ahmed Helal

i did't have the opportunity to test you mobo and to see if it have llc "load line calibration" or not, that's how to fix your problem.
the other way around is to pump vcore @ 4GHz "not both", that's all i got for you.
_________
sorry, if you have llc set it on the highest level.


----------



## ChrisB17

Finally got my rig built. This thing is QUICK!. Stock vid via CPUZ is 1.308. But my TEMP via HWmonitor seems way to low. Like 19-30*c package temps?


----------



## Clowerweb

Turned my exhaust fan around - with the side still off from taking the pic and the fan still facing in, OCCT was quitting with max temps reaching over 71c (my setting). Trying again. :/

Edit: CPUTIN keeps reaching over 70c with the side back on and 120mm exhaust fan turned around (blowing out)? This never happened before...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Hello everyone! Newbie here. Just got my FX-8350 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue though. I got everything installed and running, and the first thing I did was Prime95 it to check my stability and load temps. It's currently still at stock speeds and all BIOS settings are default. Within 1 minute, core 6 got a "Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4", and about 30 seconds after that core 8 got "Illegal Sumout"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the test run for another few minutes and the other 6 cores stayed stable for the rest of the 5 minute run.
> 
> Here's what I'm getting from HWMonitor:
> CPU VCore: 0.912v - 1.432v
> CPU Temps: 34c - 60c (stock cooler)
> 
> CPU-Z shows me running at around 4.1 GHz fairly consistently. It doesn't seem to drop below that, but it fluctuates (probably turbo boost) up to around 4115 or so, haven't seen it go higher.
> 
> Here's my setup:
> FX-8350, stock fan, stock settings
> ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 (770 chipset, SB700 south bridge), BIOS version 1.6 (current version, I flashed it immediately)
> G.Skill Ripjaws DDr3 1066 CL7, 8GB (2x4 GB) dual channel, stock everything on that too
> 
> Any ideas why I can't even keep it stable for 2 minutes with everything stock? Did I get a chip with bad cores? Thanks for any tips!


More than likely its your power phase on the Asrock motherboard. It is not a very good choice for the CPU you are using, it is not even a 990 FX chip set and has poor VRM support.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> It's possible that you don't have LLC, not all boards have it. What I'd do if I was you is try to get it running with everything at stock and see if you get any crashes / instability then. The memory is quite a bottleneck there, but if it's rated at 1066 then that's where I would start. Stock timings and speed on the RAM, set everything to default, disable turbo and APM as I've noticed that messing with the stress tests and try stressing it a bit like that. Your main target should be getting everything stable at stock, then you can try OCing the RAM to 1333, add some voltage (don't go over 1.65v would be my advice, if the modules are rated at 1.5v then 1.55v/1.6v should be ok). Increasing CPU NB voltage may also help with stabilizing the RAM OC.
> 
> You're looking at CPU NB settings, which is actually the memory controller integrated in the CPU. The other NB is part of the motherboard and I don't think you should change anything with that.
> 
> Try RAM at stock 1066 and stock volts, CPU at 4000 with turbo and APM disabled, all voltages on stock. See if that's stable.
> Your board DOES support 140w CPUs, but not FX chips above 95w. It supports 140w Phenom IIs. I wouldn't overclock the CPU at all on that board, nor would I increase the voltage. If any, I'd try to see if I can get it to run at 4GHz with a bit of undervolting.


$80 motherboards do not have LLC. His closet is horribly incompatible. I am surprised it even posts. He'll need a 990FX chipset. board to have decent power phase control.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> You're running a 125W processor on a board that isn't able. If I were in your position I would undervolt. Throwing more voltage at the problem is the exact opposite of what you should be doing. The board can't give the chip what it needs.
> 
> Things I would do:
> 
> Try 4GHz at 1.25v. From tests I've seen this puts Vishera at pretty close to 95W.
> 
> If not stable, I would look at lowering the frequency 100MHz and further undervolting it.


I've gone all they way down to 1.7500v @ 3.2 GHz and can't get stable (see my earlier posts). I'm screwed. And Newegg had it listed as being able to run 125w FX processors @ up to 140w, which is incorrect according to the manufacturer's website, so i bought it under a false description on Newegg's part, and they want $14 to print a return shipping label with no refund until 3-5 business days after they get it back... so I can't get anything else in the meantime and my budget would still be reduced by $14. I have $40 in the bank and my credit is 100% maxed. The only way I could maybe have $100 for another mobo would be if they refunded me now and let me send this one back after a new one is shipped, even then I'm out another week of work, but it might be doable on my part. I doubt they'll do it though, and Monday is a holiday, so that's another delay.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> $80 motherboards do not have LLC. His closet is horribly incompatible. I am surprised it even posts. He'll need a 990FX chipset. board to have decent power phase control.


And we're back to saying things that are not true... 970a-UD3 has 8+2 phase and will easily support a FX-8350. It's a 990FXA-UD3 with cut down expansion slots and non-black PCB, that's it. Anything 990X will support it as well.

Seriously, we have a database of this stuff, it's not hard to look it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Finally got my rig built. This thing is QUICK!. Stock vid via CPUZ is 1.308. But my TEMP via HWmonitor seems way to low. Like 19-30*c package temps?


Idle or Load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmed Helal*
> 
> And for me that is stable OCCT :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2660106
> 
> cooler : H100
> temp max : 56


Nice! Welcome to the 5Ghz FX party.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> $80 motherboards do not have LLC. His closet is horribly incompatible. I am surprised it even posts. He'll need a 990FX chipset. board to have decent power phase control.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I've gone all they way down to 1.7500v @ 3.2 GHz and can't get stable (see my earlier posts). I'm screwed.


You are not under golfing . Try 1.25 volts at say 3.7 GHz. If that doesn't,t work bite the bullet ,return the board and wait till you have about $140 for Gigabyte UD3 with 990 FX chipset.


----------



## Tempey

As a last resort you could try disabling a module if your board allows, or just find whatever settings gave you the longest time before failing OCCT and just run that. Does what you're using your computer for really demand absolute stability?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are not under golfing . Try 1.25 volts at say 3.7 GHz. If that doesn't,t work bite the bullet ,return the board and wait till you have about $140 for Gigabyte UD3 with 990 FX chipset.


But I can't wait until I have $140... I have $40 and a bad $70 board, and already a week off work. How am I going to make $140 for a new one + $14 to ship the bad board back in the meantime when I can't even work and make money?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> As a last resort you could try disabling a module if your board allows, or just find whatever settings gave you the longest time before failing OCCT and just run that. Does what you're using your computer for really demand absolute stability?


When it's BSODing under normal use, yes.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> As a last resort you could try disabling a module if your board allows, or just find whatever settings gave you the longest time before failing OCCT and just run that. Does what you're using your computer for really demand absolute stability?


The longest time was at 4.0 GHz and 1.4000v (OCCT 33.5 mins), after trying to go to 4.2 GHz at various voltages and back down to 4.0 @ 1.4v, I can't get near the same stability again for some reason (OCCT now under 3 mins every time).


----------



## Clowerweb

I rely on my computer to work and not BSoD, and be fast while I run Apache, PHP, MySQL, Avast (in the background), PHPStorm IDE, Photoshop x64, Skype, and several Chrome tabs at minimum. It needs to multitask fast and especially not BSoD. I can't get that with this build at all.









Yeah, I'm mad at Newegg, and I'm mad at myself for not double checking, but I'm also mad at AMD because we should be well past 125w chips by now (down to 80w or better, at least give us 95w for the best chips..?), and the wattage is probably the issue.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> You're running a 125W processor on a board that isn't able. If I were in your position I would undervolt. Throwing more voltage at the problem is the exact opposite of what you should be doing. The board can't give the chip what it needs.
> 
> Things I would do:
> 
> Try 4GHz at 1.25v. From tests I've seen this puts Vishera at pretty close to 95W.
> 
> If not stable, I would look at lowering the frequency 100MHz and further undervolting it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone all they way down to 1.7500v @ 3.2 GHz and can't get stable (see my earlier posts). I'm screwed. And Newegg had it listed as being able to run 125w FX processors @ up to 140w, which is incorrect according to the manufacturer's website, so i bought it under a false description on Newegg's part, and they want $14 to print a return shipping label with no refund until 3-5 business days after they get it back... so I can't get anything else in the meantime and my budget would still be reduced by $14. I have $40 in the bank and my credit is 100% maxed. The only way I could maybe have $100 for another mobo would be if they refunded me now and let me send this one back after a new one is shipped, even then I'm out another week of work, but it might be doable on my part. I doubt they'll do it though, and Monday is a holiday, so that's another delay.
Click to expand...

Alright, few things.

1: Call newegg tech support on Monday, and complain. The product does not work as described, and you aren't RMAing it, you're returning a defective or mis-advertised product. They'll pay the return shipping if you complain enough, they have for other people.

2: This probably doesn't help but they do have an openbox GA-970a-UD3 for $75. And it does support 125w AMD FX chips. You could even overclock on it a little bit, though LLC control is a bit iffy.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, few things.
> 
> 1: Call newegg tech support on Monday, and complain. The product does not work as described, and you aren't RMAing it, you're returning a defective or mis-advertised product. They'll pay the return shipping if you complain enough, they have for other people.
> 
> 2: This probably doesn't help but they do have an openbox GA-970a-UD3 for $75. And it does support 125w AMD FX chips. You could even overclock on it a little bit, though LLC control is a bit iffy.


At this point, I don't even care about overclocking. I just want to run stable @ stock. I'm only running 1066 MHz memory anyway, so the CPU isn't the bottlecks where performance is concerned. I just need Newegg to refund my money BEFORE I order another board, so that I have the money to order another one, and I feel that I shouldn't have to pay return shipping when they are clearly at fault for the misunderstanding (look at the board, they say FX chips @ 140w: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157305&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-). Yes, I made the mistake of trusting the description, but overall is that my fault or theirs?

It says FX chips @ 140w. This is false. It's their fault. I should be able to RMA for free and get a new board with the refund before returning this one.

*This is the claim on the description:*

CPU Type: FX / Phenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series

Supports CPU up to 140W

Support for Socket AM3+ processors

Support for Socket AM3 processors: AMD PhenomTM II X6 / X4 / X3 / X2 (except 920 / 940) / Athlon II X4 / X3 / X2 / Sempron processors

100% All Solid Capacitor Design

Supports AM3+ Processor, 8-Core CPU

Supports Dual Channel DDR3 1866(OC)

Digi Power Design

1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot

2 x USB 3.0, 2 x SATA3

PCIE Gigabit LAN

5.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec), Supports THX TruStudio

Supports ASRock XFast RAM, XFast LAN, XFast USB

Free Bundle : CyberLink MediaEspresso 6.5 Trial, ASRock MAGIX Multimedia Suite

Someone on the forum here had to look up the board on the ASRock site to figure out that it doesn't even support this chip: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970DE3U3S3/?cat=CPU It doesn't work at ANY settings (it posts and boots into Windows, it just doesn't work CORRECTLY) - the chip isn't supported period.

Newegg's description indicated that it should work fine. That's the issue.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What do you think of the new Swiftech H220 water loop? It appears to be throwing a scare into Corsair. Far better pump , all copper design, better radiator, 4-5 degrees cooler Celsius over H100. Corsair responded with H120 with 280 mm radiator that probably only fits in Corsair cases and a few others but their pump is still underpowered. Curious as to your take on both products. I know they are not yet in stores but based on specs your judgement.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> The longest time was at 4.0 GHz and 1.4000v (OCCT 33.5 mins), after trying to go to 4.2 GHz at various voltages and back down to 4.0 @ 1.4v, I can't get near the same stability again for some reason (OCCT now under 3 mins every time).


Like Tempey suggested, you may try disabling one of the modules. From what I've seen you usually get core 8 failing, right? Check your BIOS to see if you have Core control/core unlock or something similar and there disable the last module (and thus the last 2 cores). This will run your CPU with only 3 modules / 6 cores and should lower the power draw. Stress then and see what happens.

While I agree that this far from being the best solution BUT given your arguments that you need this PC to work so that you can do your job, you can try to work with it as a hex-core until you get the MoBo replaced. As far as we could all tell, it IS the MoBo that's causing this (though you won't be able to tell for sure until you've replaced it).

Look for core control and disable the last module, boot into windows at 4GHz and stock voltage and run some tests.

Alternately, you may want to try forgetting all about what this day has taught you for a short while, reset everything to stock settings and try to use your PC for day-to-day use at stock settings, see if you get any crashes/BSODs like that. Of course, you should back up your data, save often, don't use the only copy (as crashes can and may corrupt data) but the point being - if your PC is stable during normal use and only fails under stress testing then you may be able to simply use it as such until you can replace what's faulty.

I'm sorry you're going through this, I know the frustration you're feeling...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> At this point, I don't even care about overclocking. I just want to run stable @ stock. I'm only running 1066 MHz memory anyway, so the CPU isn't the bottlecks where performance is concerned. I just need Newegg to refund my money BEFORE I order another board, so that I have the money to order another one, and I feel that I shouldn't have to pay return shipping when they are clearly at fault for the misunderstanding (look at the board, they say FX chips @ 140w: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157305&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-). Yes, I made the mistake of trusting the description, but overall is that my fault or theirs?
> 
> It says FX chips @ 140w. This is false. It's their fault. I should be able to RMA for free and get a new board with the refund before returning this one.
> 
> *This is the claim on the description:*
> 
> CPU Type: FX / Phenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series
> 
> Supports CPU up to 140W
> 
> Support for Socket AM3+ processors
> 
> Support for Socket AM3 processors: AMD PhenomTM II X6 / X4 / X3 / X2 (except 920 / 940) / Athlon II X4 / X3 / X2 / Sempron processors
> 
> 100% All Solid Capacitor Design
> 
> Supports AM3+ Processor, 8-Core CPU
> 
> Supports Dual Channel DDR3 1866(OC)
> 
> Digi Power Design
> 
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot
> 
> 2 x USB 3.0, 2 x SATA3
> 
> PCIE Gigabit LAN
> 
> 5.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec), Supports THX TruStudio
> 
> Supports ASRock XFast RAM, XFast LAN, XFast USB
> 
> Free Bundle : CyberLink MediaEspresso 6.5 Trial, ASRock MAGIX Multimedia Suite
> 
> Someone on the forum here had to look up the board on the ASRock site to figure out that it doesn't even support this chip: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970DE3U3S3/?cat=CPU It doesn't work at ANY settings (it posts and boots into Windows, it just doesn't work CORRECTLY) - the chip isn't supported period.
> 
> Newegg's description indicated that it should work fine. That's the issue.


Not sure if this has been asked yet but, what is your cpunb frequency and voltage at? and did you manually set it or is it on auto?


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I rely on my computer to work and not BSoD, and be fast while I run Apache, PHP, MySQL, Avast (in the background), PHPStorm IDE, Photoshop x64, Skype, and several Chrome tabs at minimum. It needs to multitask fast and especially not BSoD. I can't get that with this build at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Clowerweb
what bsod codes are you getting
use BlueScreenView ( google it if you need it ) and message back with your bs codes


----------



## Honk5891

Raystorm RS240 on its way to replace my H80. Hoping to hit 5Ghz for a 24/7 OC. I will be setting a push/pull setup on it with high cfm fans. I currently get 4.8Ghz stable at 1.45-.46 stable in regular IBT 10 passes while staying in temp range.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Clowerweb
> what bsod codes are you getting
> use BlueScreenView ( google it if you need it ) and message back with your bs codes


DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION, also PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED AREA, among others, but that should get you started.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked yet but, what is your cpunb frequency and voltage at? and did you manually set it or is it on auto?


Auto. (200 Mhz(?)), I know the voltage is at 1.2000v NB.

EDIT:
Current Settings:

Turbo: disabled
APM: disabled
C'nC: disabled
Multiplier: 4000 MHz
CPU voltage: 1.4000v

Everything else default.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION, also PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED AREA, among others, but that should get you started.
> Auto. (200 Mhz(?)), I know the voltage is at 1.2000v NB.


http://ohonei.hubpages.com/hub/What-Is-Page-Fault-in-Nonpaged-Area
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED AREA,

Because this area of memory is reserved for the windows core, it is unlikely to be caused by an error in the code. While it 'may' be the case that software (like Norton) may have stored some data in the nonpaged area, this error is usually more indicative of a hardware fault with the RAM, it may also suggest a hardware problem with the level 1 or level 2 cache, or corrupt sectors on the hard disk.

You really need to get rid of that board man and all your troubles will go


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION, also PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED AREA, among others, but that should get you started.
> Auto. (200 Mhz(?)), I know the voltage is at 1.2000v NB.
> 
> EDIT:
> Current Settings:
> 
> Turbo: disabled
> APM: disabled
> C'nC: disabled
> Multiplier: 4000 MHz
> CPU voltage: 1.4000v
> 
> Everything else default.


what happens if you open task manager the processes tab and leave your system to idle do you get 0% cpu usage and system idle process 99

and correct if wrong but cpu-nb default is 2200 200x11


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> what happens if you open task manager the processes tab and leave your system to idle do you get 0% cpu usage and system idle process 99
> 
> and correct if wrong but cpu-nb default is 2200 200x11


It's 200 Mhz, yes, although CPUZ reports it as actually being 2,200 (which would be 200 * 11 MHz in BIOS, as you stated?) Either way, the BIOS reports it at 200, CPUZ says it's 2200.

CPU is hopping between 1% - 2% idle, but I do have Chrome, Skype, HWMonitor, CPUZ, Notepad++, Thunderbird, Antivirus and other background processes, and of course at the time Task Manager running.


----------



## cssorkinman

DPC = deferred procedure call and it timed out waiting for the information it needed. In some cases there are hot fixes for the what causes this to happen but I really don't think that's the problem.
Your hardware situation isn't the best and I'm sure you are going to have problems If you don't address the missmatched component issues you have.
What exactly happened to your old processor? Any of your buddies have an spare that they would lend you until you get the money together for a motheboard upgrade for the 8350?
If not you could probably pick up a used quad core pretty reasonably that you could use for now.
Or as a last resort you could sell the 8350 to get cash for a processor that would be a better fit for your motherboard , ram etc.


----------



## 033Y5

might be helpful

DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION Parameters

The following parameters are displayed on the blue screen. Parameter 1 indicates the type of violation. The meaning of the other parameters depends on the value of Parameter 1.
Parameter 1 Parameter 2 Parameter 3 Parameter 4 Cause of Error

0

The DPC time count (in ticks)

The DPC time allotment (in ticks).

Reserved

A single DPC or ISR exceeded its time allotment. The offending component can usually be identified with a stack trace.

1

The watchdog period

Reserved

Reserved

The system cumulatively spent an extended period of time at IRQL DISPATCH_LEVEL or above. The offending component can usually be identified with a stack trace.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I almost feel like I should have got an i5-3570k instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been an AMD fanboy since the old Thunderbird/Athlon series, and have only run AMD, but I feel like they're slipping too far behind...


You need minimal active VRM cooler, this mobo is very poor (sorry for it, but for highend CPU is it true). Your VRM can overheating. CPU with BOX cooler will be wins too







. At least, save some money for Asus M5A97 PRO R2.0+some middle cooler as example Gelid Tranquillo


----------



## LexLuthor

Hi, guys..

So far, I'm able to set my 8320 at 4,5GHz with a 1,44V in the core.. But, temp rises at 65°C during tests.. In IBT, I can't complete all passes because I must stop it in order to temps don't go higher.. It starts nice at 56°C on first pass, then 58 on second one, then 61 on third, and so on until I reach 65°C on fifth or sixth pass and I have to stop the test.. Seems stable so far, but never can complete it to confirm..









At 4,6 with 1,47V, can't complete even one pass on IBT (both tests at Very High) because temps rises at 67 an more, so I must stop it..
I guess the Caribbean isn't good for doing nice OC..
















As I said previously, I think my H80 isn't good enough for OCing on this kind of ambient temps.. Perhaps a XSPC Raystorm kind of system would be the solution???..

I'm able to play everything at 4,5 without a crash, so far... BF3, Far Cry 3, Max Payne 3, Hitman Absolution... All played during several hours for test purposes, and no crash...









Could this be a sign of stability??..

Best regards...









EDIT: by the way, in HardwareMonitor, TMPIN1 highest value is 60°C, and TMPIN2 highest value is 76°C.. Are those values in a good range???..


----------



## Tweeky

*CPU ZLib Benchmark*

_This integer benchmark measures combined CPU and memory subsystem performance through the public ZLib compression library. CPU ZLib test uses only the basic x86 instructions but is nonetheless a good indicator of general system performance._










http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/57615-amd-vishera-fx-6300-fx-4300-review-3.html

Meanwhile, SinJulia measures the extended precision (also known as 80-bit) floating-point performance through the computation of a single frame of a modified "Julia" fractal. The code behind this benchmark method is written in Assembly, and utilizes trigonometric and exponential x87 instructions.










*RESULTS:* While both processors perform quite well in the standard FPU test, SinJulia's use of older x87 instructions means their performance lags far behind the competition.

I win

*CineBench r11.5 64-bit*

_The latest benchmark from MAXON, Cinebench R11.5 makes use of all your system's processing power to render a photorealistic 3D scene using various different algorithms to stress all available processor cores. The test scene contains approximately 2,000 objects containing more than 300,000 total polygons and uses sharp and blurred reflections, area lights and shadows, procedural shaders, antialiasing, and much more. This particular benchmarking can measure systems with up to 64 processor threads. The result is given in points (pts). The higher the number, the faster your processor._










*RESULTS:* The FX-6300's six threads allow it to pull ahead once again but the FX-4300 lags significantly behind and can't even best the X4 945.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I win


Wrong thread.


----------



## Tweeky




----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> They aren't close enough, not near where they should be, hence the rant. I know these things generally should go unsaid on an AMD enthusiast thread, and I might take some heat for it, but we all know it's true no matter how much we ALL (including me) back AMD and root for them. It's harder and harder for me as an AMD fanboy for 10+ years to come up with viable debates as to how they *might* equal or surpass Intel even on Intel's mid-range.
> 
> For the last 5 years since Intel managed to pass us, I've been able to create debates about how AMD killed the Pentium 3 & 4 in performance, and how they invented the x64 architecture and leased it to Intel. And how they made a huge jump in memory performance over Intel by innovating on-die memory controllers. And then they made the first dual-core processor (which was fail, but it beat hyperthreading, and Intel's PD was equally fail, but AMD started multicore).
> 
> I WANT to be able to make good arguments for AMD, but almost 6 years have come and gone since the Core 2 that put Intel ahead once again, and Intel pulls further and further ahead, while AMD is making it harder for me to win debates with the same old arguments.


I'm not understanding you when you say "Not near where they should be...". You said you understand that they don't have the same RnD budget as Intel, yet you rant on how "far" behind AMD is. Either you understand or you don't.

Fact is AMD will never catch up to Intel anymore. Accept it for what it is.

Lastly don't bring up the 77w anymore. Until you find an Intel 8 core processor that is 77w, that's not a legitimate argument.


----------



## erko merko

fx 8350 5ghz, 7970 crossfire bottleneck ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erko merko*
> 
> fx 8350 5ghz, 7970 crossfire bottleneck ?


are you trolling?
if its a serious question the 8350 can handle multiple GPU's just fine its been covered alot of times

search is your friend

I see you have questioned this last week and red gave you a good enough link towards the information. I would trust red over the intel fan boys who already posted in your thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/6650#post_18997642


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> I'm not understanding you when you say "Not near where they should be...". You said you understand that they don't have the same RnD budget as Intel, yet you rant on how "far" behind AMD is. Either you understand or you don't.
> 
> Fact is AMD will never catch up to Intel anymore. Accept it for what it is.
> 
> Lastly don't bring up the 77w anymore. Until you find an Intel 8 core processor that is 77w, that's not a legitimate argument.


I think he's just angry he bought a crappy mobo to go with his 8350


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Ya man, we appreciate the info since there is a 8350 on that list, but we don't really talk about 4300s and 6300s here.







It's cool though, leave the graphs for people who wanna see where they stand in relation to one another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Raystorm RS240 on its way to replace my H80. Hoping to hit 5Ghz for a 24/7 OC. I will be setting a push/pull setup on it with high cfm fans. I currently get 4.8Ghz stable at 1.45-.46 stable in regular IBT 10 passes while staying in temp range.


You mean you'll have the cooling to hit 5Ghz? About time man, you've been here forever now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> They aren't close enough, not near where they should be, hence the rant. I know these things generally should go unsaid on an AMD enthusiast thread, and I might take some heat for it, but we all know it's true no matter how much we ALL (including me) back AMD and root for them. It's harder and harder for me as an AMD fanboy for 10+ years to come up with viable debates as to how they *might* equal or surpass Intel even on Intel's mid-range.
> 
> For the last 5 years since Intel managed to pass us, I've been able to create debates about how AMD killed the Pentium 3 & 4 in performance, and how they invented the x64 architecture and leased it to Intel. And how they made a huge jump in memory performance over Intel by innovating on-die memory controllers. And then they made the first dual-core processor (which was fail, but it beat hyperthreading, and Intel's PD was equally fail, but AMD started multicore).
> 
> I WANT to be able to make good arguments for AMD, but almost 6 years have come and gone since the Core 2 that put Intel ahead once again, and Intel pulls further and further ahead, while AMD is making it harder for me to win debates with the same old arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not understanding you when you say "Not near where they should be...". You said you understand that they don't have the same RnD budget as Intel, yet you rant on how "far" behind AMD is. Either you understand or you don't.
> 
> Fact is AMD will never catch up to Intel anymore. Accept it for what it is.
> 
> Lastly don't bring up the 77w anymore. Until you find an Intel 8 core processor that is 77w, that's not a legitimate argument.
Click to expand...

Na na na, keep all this AMD vs Intel crap out of this thread. Not just you, anyone who feels like getting involved in this argument. This is a place of learning and information about 83** CPUs and the hardware it's combined with. We've kept this place fanboy free for months now, we don't need some vendor war to bring them here.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Raystorm RS240 on its way to replace my H80. Hoping to hit 5Ghz for a 24/7 OC. I will be setting a push/pull setup on it with high cfm fans. I currently get 4.8Ghz stable at 1.45-.46 stable in regular IBT 10 passes while staying in temp range.


HAHA you and I almost have the same build completely! you should get 5.0!!!!! can't wait
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> They aren't close enough, not near where they should be, hence the rant. I know these things generally should go unsaid on an AMD enthusiast thread, and I might take some heat for it, but we all know it's true no matter how much we ALL (including me) back AMD and root for them. It's harder and harder for me as an AMD fanboy for 10+ years to come up with viable debates as to how they *might* equal or surpass Intel even on Intel's mid-range.
> 
> For the last 5 years since Intel managed to pass us, I've been able to create debates about how AMD killed the Pentium 3 & 4 in performance, and how they invented the x64 architecture and leased it to Intel. And how they made a huge jump in memory performance over Intel by innovating on-die memory controllers. And then they made the first dual-core processor (which was fail, but it beat hyperthreading, and Intel's PD was equally fail, but AMD started multicore).
> 
> I WANT to be able to make good arguments for AMD, but almost 6 years have come and gone since the Core 2 that put Intel ahead once again, and Intel pulls further and further ahead, while AMD is making it harder for me to win debates with the same old arguments.


heres the deal.. cause you suck at buying a motherboard it appears that you have a negative attitude about AMD... lets put this straight STOP BEING THAT GUY

Now the only way to fix your problem is to buy a new motherboard.. you know why?

AM3+ FX FD8300WMW8KHK 95W Piledriver 3300MHz 2200MHz 2MBx4 8MB C0 P1.20
AM3+ FX FD8140WMW8KGU 95W Bulldozer 3200MHz 2200MHz 2MB x4 8MB B2 P1.10
AM3+ FX FD8120WMW8KGU(BE) 95W Bulldozer 3100MHz 2200MHz 2MB x4 8MB B2 P1.10
AM3+ FX FD8100WMW8KGU(BE) 95W Bulldozer 2800MHz 2000MHz 2MB x4 8MB B2 P1.10
AM3+ FX FD6300WMW6KHK 95W Piledriver 3500MHz 2000MHz 2MBx3 8MB C0 P1.60
AM3+ FX FD6120WMW6KGU 95W Bulldozer 3500MHz 2000MHz 2MB x3 8MB B2 P1.10
AM3+ FX FD6100WMW6KGU(BE) 95W Bulldozer 3300MHz 2000MHz 2MB x3 8MB B2 P1.10
AM3+ FX FD4320WMW4MHK 95W Piledriver 4000MHz 2000MHz 2MBx2 4MB C0 P1.60
AM3+ FX FD4300WMW4MHK 95W Piledriver 3800MHz 2000MHz 2MBx2 4MB C0 P1.60
AM3+ FX FD4150WMW4KGU 95W Bulldozer 3900MHz 2000MHz 2MB x2 8MB B2 P1.10
AM3+ FX FD4100WMW4KGU(BE) 95W Bulldozer 3600MHz 2000MHz 2MB x2 8MB B

this board only supports 95 watt FX processors was it mis labled on newegg no.. why?
AM3 Phenom II X4 HDZ965FBK4DGI(BE) 140W Deneb 3400MHz 2000MHz 512KB x4 6MB C2 P1.10

all of this on the support list from ASrock themselve you just suck at buying things...


----------



## thethat

Well, I posted a photo before, but here is a 5ghz stable, with under 60°C cores.
(using a lindaamd library for the avx capable linpack., not sure if those results mean failure, but I did get the success post)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I posted a photo before, but here is a 5ghz stable, with under 60°C cores.
> (using a lindaamd library for the avx capable linpack., not sure if those results mean failure, but I did get the success post)


I would say you are good.. you can try it on very high and do 20-50 runs and if it still passes then I would say that you are stable. but welcome to the 5.0!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> [...]
> heres the deal.. cause you suck at buying a motherboard it appears that you have a negative attitude about AMD... lets put this straight STOP BEING THAT GUY
> [...]
> all of this on the support list from ASrock themselve you just suck at buying things...


We've established that the board is an issue, and that he's been misguided buy the description, he even received a link from the manufacturer's website. But there's really no point in being rude to the man, anyone would be upset in his position, whether he did make a mistake or not when buying. We've tried to help him by suggesting some things he could try in order to still use his PC (yes, until he buys a new board). If we can't help him more there's no point in trolling him. And for sure, AMD won't get any better business if you stick up to their name on a forum, nor will we get another couple of MHz on the OC as loyalty points, so can we please keep it friendly?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thethat*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I posted a photo before, but here is a 5ghz stable, with under 60°C cores.
> (using a lindaamd library for the avx capable linpack., not sure if those results mean failure, but I did get the success post)


I'm also wondering if anyone knows what those negative results are all about (*-1#IND00e000*), from what I've seen whenever I get those, OCCT / Prime will fail, even if IBT has passed... perhaps any of you have a better understanding of the results and can help? Cheers.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> We've established that the board is an issue, and that he's been misguided buy the description, he even received a link from the manufacturer's website. But there's really no point in being rude to the man, anyone would be upset in his position, whether he did make a mistake or not when buying. We've tried to help him by suggesting some things he could try in order to still use his PC (yes, until he buys a new board). If we can't help him more there's no point in trolling him. And for sure, AMD won't get any better business if you stick up to their name on a forum, nor will we get another couple of MHz on the OC as loyalty points, so can we please keep it friendly?


im only pointing out in further detail.. especially that he irked me cause he bought an inferior board started having issues and then started blaming AMD even though there was no need for it and it was his fault.. Trust me I could have been much worse.. this a very good thread and I don't appreciate that kind of heresay only because it was his ill lack of research..

Im not trolling him... just saying there is no point to be like that.. if its his fault he needs to own it.. not blame AMD


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone knows what those negative results are all about (*-1#IND00e000*), from what I've seen whenever I get those, OCCT / Prime will fail, even if IBT has passed... perhaps any of you have a better understanding of the results and can help? Cheers.


These results just means its not 100% stable. Try upping the vcore on them and re testing you will see once you reach the required vcore for it you will get a positive number.

Ive had it happen to me countless times.

I bet itll take a hell of alot more vcore too


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone knows what those negative results are all about (*-1#IND00e000*), from what I've seen whenever I get those, OCCT / Prime will fail, even if IBT has passed... perhaps any of you have a better understanding of the results and can help? Cheers.


I found out that the negative result are not stable, so my 5ghz was not stable, after upping the voltage more i started to get positive results, then errors, and i stoped cause i was reaching the 1.6v and its to high for my liking


----------



## Clowerweb

Yes, I apologize for my behavior this morning. The attack on AMD was uncalled for, I was just venting general frustration, but I realize that's not an excuse for being an idiot on a public forum. I wasn't really blaming AMD for my issue (although I did say 125w was too much, and if it were 95w or 77w it would have worked fine in this board). The difference is that when I bought the chip, I knew exactly what I was getting; the same can't be said for the board. Yes, it is the board's fault, and yes it is my fault for trying to save money and cheap out on the board. To whomever said that Newegg didn't have it mislabeled though is incorrect - it says it supports FX chips up to 140w - you have to go to the manufacturer's website to see that it doesn't. Yes, I should have gone to the ASRock website to double check, but I already stated that I'm new to this sort of thing, so if Newegg's description implies that it'll work, I simply expect it to work. I don't know the kinds of things a lot of you guys know about this stuff, but I'm learning, and that's why I'm here.

The attack on AMD was uncalled for though, and I do apologize for that. I was just seeing red and decided to go off on a tangent. AMD is not to blame for the issue in question at all, unless I get a new board and find that the issue is indeed with the processor, but I doubt that, and so do most of you here who know a lot more than I do. AMD's shortcomings have nothing to do with this, and as I said, I knew *exactly* what I was getting when buying the chip. I actually did think it was a bad CPU until you guys helped me pinpoint the problem(s), so I'm very grateful for that









On a lighter note, I did speak with Newegg's customer service and, after going off on one rep who refused to be very helpful (she even ended the chat session on me, but she was telling me that she couldn't authorize a prepaid return shipping label or give me an early refund, so I flat-out called her a liar and told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor), I finally spoke to someone who quickly set it straight. He sent me a prepaid return label and got an early refund authorized so that I can buy another board before sending this one back. So I'm very happy about that









They also said that they will fix the product description on their site to make it more clear about the CPU support (we'll see). I directed them to the ASRock site so that they can see for themselves that the CPU isn't on the support list, even though NE have no indication of such whatsoever (quite the opposite actually, as it quite clearly *implies* that it should work).

Again, I very much appreciate all of you who took the time to help me here. I don't really like some of the personal attacks against me, but I had it coming (and even said I'd probably get some hate over it), so no hard feelings. I'll try to control my temper more in the future. Also, it was Saturday night and I might have had a few too many drinks before making that post, which tends to escalate things a little sometimes







Alcohol, feelings of anger and frustration, and public forums aren't usually the best combination.


----------



## Clowerweb

Looks to be stable now at 3.4 GHz 1.2500v, thank you to ComputerRestore for sending me the private message letting me know that I was choking the processor at 3.4 GHz 1.1750v and 1.2000v. It's been running stable and relatively cool (hovering at 56c with a high at 57c, but the fan hasn't even had to kick itself up to full speed yet) under full load on OCCT for about 15 mins now. This should at least keep it running until a new board comes, and keep it from destroying this board before it's sent back (that would be a disaster). It's still better than trying to hunt down an old Phenom or something in the meantime.

Thanks again to everyone for the help, especially ComputerRestore for figuring out the magic number!









Edit: It made the hour on OCCT and 50 rounds of IBT! If all the cores stay stable under Prime95 for an hour, I'll be reasonably convinced of full stability. Finally!



I'm not happy with the AUXTIN temps, but the board only needs to make it another week for me. Also, they keep jumping from ~20c to 100c+, so could it be a bad/inaccurate censor or HWMonitor bug?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Yes, I apologize for my behavior this morning. The attack on AMD was uncalled for, I was just venting general frustration, but I realize that's not an excuse for being an idiot on a public forum. I wasn't really blaming AMD for my issue (although I did say 125w was too much, and if it were 95w or 77w it would have worked fine in this board). The difference is that when I bought the chip, I knew exactly what I was getting; the same can't be said for the board. Yes, it is the board's fault, and yes it is my fault for trying to save money and cheap out on the board. To whomever said that Newegg didn't have it mislabeled though is incorrect - it says it supports FX chips up to 140w - you have to go to the manufacturer's website to see that it doesn't. Yes, I should have gone to the ASRock website to double check, but I already stated that I'm new to this sort of thing, so if Newegg's description implies that it'll work, I simply expect it to work. I don't know the kinds of things a lot of you guys know about this stuff, but I'm learning, and that's why I'm here.
> 
> The attack on AMD was uncalled for though, and I do apologize for that. I was just seeing red and decided to go off on a tangent. AMD is not to blame for the issue in question at all, unless I get a new board and find that the issue is indeed with the processor, but I doubt that, and so do most of you here who know a lot more than I do. AMD's shortcomings have nothing to do with this, and as I said, I knew *exactly* what I was getting when buying the chip. I actually did think it was a bad CPU until you guys helped me pinpoint the problem(s), so I'm very grateful for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I did speak with Newegg's customer service and, after going off on one rep who refused to be very helpful (she even ended the chat session on me, but she was telling me that she couldn't authorize a prepaid return shipping label or give me an early refund, so I flat-out called her a liar and told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor), I finally spoke to someone who quickly set it straight. He sent me a prepaid return label and got an early refund authorized so that I can buy another board before sending this one back. So I'm very happy about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also said that they will fix the product description on their site to make it more clear about the CPU support (we'll see). I directed them to the ASRock site so that they can see for themselves that the CPU isn't on the support list, even though NE have no indication of such whatsoever (quite the opposite actually, as it quite clearly *implies* that it should work).
> 
> Again, I very much appreciate all of you who took the time to help me here. I don't really like some of the personal attacks against me, but I had it coming (and even said I'd probably get some hate over it), so no hard feelings. I'll try to control my temper more in the future. Also, it was Saturday night and I might have had a few too many drinks before making that post, which tends to escalate things a little sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol, feelings of anger and frustration, and public forums aren't usually the best combination.


héhé, glad to hear that u got it sorted with newegg (they had to repair their mistake and it s normal to do so) and thx for the wisdomed reply, noone will blame you to explode after this kind of frustration....
this thread is nice because it s out of AMD/Intel wars and.... it s so easy to have a "trainwreck"


----------



## Morbious81

.... okay guys I'm going to have a little time this week to try and make the push from 4.6 to 4.8 and beyond if I can.... straight Multi didn’t work to my liking (didn't have much time to really tweak though) , had to throw too much power at it... need advice on max CPU BUS before I start playing again. Like before I'll post screen shots once I get it stable where I want it.


----------



## Vi0lence

question for you guys running the 8350. what are the ram speed limitations on it? where does it top off. 2133? or will it run 2400-2666 memory?


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Looks to be stable now at 3.4 GHz 1.2500v, thank you to ComputerRestore for sending me the private message letting me know that I was choking the processor at 3.4 GHz 1.1750v and 1.2000v. It's been running stable and relatively cool (hovering at 56c with a high at 57c, but the fan hasn't even had to kick itself up to full speed yet) under full load on OCCT for about 15 mins now. This should at least keep it running until a new board comes, and keep it from destroying this board before it's sent back (that would be a disaster). It's still better than trying to hunt down an old Phenom or something in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the help, especially ComputerRestore for figuring out the magic number!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It made the hour on OCCT and 50 rounds of IBT! If all the cores stay stable under Prime95 for an hour, I'll be reasonably convinced of full stability. Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not happy with the AUXTIN temps, but the board only needs to make it another week for me. Also, they keep jumping from ~20c to 100c+, so could it be a bad/inaccurate censor or HWMonitor bug?


it is not with 1h OCCT you can say that it is stable, it takes at least 8 hours to declare that it is stable on OCCT

Lucas


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Looks to be stable now at 3.4 GHz 1.2500v, thank you to ComputerRestore for sending me the private message letting me know that I was choking the processor at 3.4 GHz 1.1750v and 1.2000v. It's been running stable and relatively cool (hovering at 56c with a high at 57c, but the fan hasn't even had to kick itself up to full speed yet) under full load on OCCT for about 15 mins now. This should at least keep it running until a new board comes, and keep it from destroying this board before it's sent back (that would be a disaster). It's still better than trying to hunt down an old Phenom or something in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the help, especially ComputerRestore for figuring out the magic number!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It made the hour on OCCT and 50 rounds of IBT! If all the cores stay stable under Prime95 for an hour, I'll be reasonably convinced of full stability. Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not happy with the AUXTIN temps, but the board only needs to make it another week for me. Also, they keep jumping from ~20c to 100c+, so could it be a bad/inaccurate censor or HWMonitor bug?
> 
> 
> 
> it is not with 1h OCCT you can say that it is stable, it takes at least 8 hours to declare that it is stable on OCCT
> 
> Lucas
Click to expand...

Ya... what he defines as stable really isn't up to you. I'd rather not waste 8 hours when I have other things that will point out instability just as easily and don't involve not doing anything. You're free to do what you like though.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> question for you guys running the 8350. what are the ram speed limitations on it? where does it top off. 2133? or will it run 2400-2666 memory?


Im at 24000mhz on a CHV-Z board. The chip is native for 1866 ram but can be stable as high as 2400. you could try higher but really you wont see a difference really wont even between 1866 and 2100 but ya its fun to say you run 2400 anyway hope that helped. This is the ram I run on my 8350 and that board. I have 16gb so 2 kits.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> it is not with 1h OCCT you can say that it is stable, it takes at least 8 hours to declare that it is stable on OCCT
> 
> Lucas


Yeah, but there's really no point in running it for 8 hours in this case, because the board is being replaced in a week anyway. Previously, it was failing OCCT and P95 within 2-3 minutes, sometimes even seconds. After 50 rounds on Intel Burn, 1 hour of OCCT and so far 32 minutes (and going) on Prime95, I'm reasonably convinced that it's stable enough to get me by. I will let P95 run for another half hour though just to make sure. When the new board comes, that's when I'll start running overnight stress tests. But this is definitely a major milestone in stability considering what I went through yesterday.


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Im at 24000mhz on a CHV-Z board. The chip is native for 1866 ram but can be stable as high as 2400. you could try higher but really you wont see a difference really wont even between 1866 and 2100 but ya its fun to say you run 2400 anyway hope that helped. This is the ram I run on my 8350 and that board. I have 16gb so 2 kits.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


was wondering if it could do ram like the 3770k did. ive been reading reviews on this chip and want to give one a shot. new ram i got s 2666, just didnt know if this topped out like the 2600k chips did at 2133. thanx for the help man.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Im at 24000mhz on a CHV-Z board. The chip is native for 1866 ram but can be stable as high as 2400. you could try higher but really you wont see a difference really wont even between 1866 and 2100 but ya its fun to say you run 2400 anyway hope that helped. This is the ram I run on my 8350 and that board. I have 16gb so 2 kits.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


Those are some nice timings for 2400







Does it actually run those timings for you?


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey all, I have a 8320 that i have gotten to 4.2 @1.475 V. (At least thats what I set it to in the BIOS) However when i run prime95 both CPUz and HWmonitor say the voltage has gone down to 1.368. Whats going on here? Thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey all, I have a 8320 that i have gotten to 4.2 @1.475 V. (At least thats what I set it to in the BIOS) However when i run prime95 both CPUz and HWmonitor say the voltage has gone down to 1.368. Whats going on here? Thanks.


vDroop.

What motherboard you got? (and revision if you know it)


----------



## Clowerweb

Final screens!

*Prime95 (60 minutes):*


*OCCT (60 minutes) & IBT (50 rounds) (repost):*


Good enough to make it through the week!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> vDroop.
> 
> What motherboard you got? (and revision if you know it)


Thanks for replying, I have the Asus m5A97 Evo. Whats vdroop?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks for replying, I have the Asus m5A97 Evo. Whats vdroop?


The BIOS actually drops the core voltage of the CPU when it's in idle state (or even under a certain percentage of usage). The voltage you set it at is actually supposed to be the maximum it can pull, but that doesn't mean it'll draw that much (or need to) all the time. It's a feature that's actually supposed to improve system stability and (I think) regulate power consumption. Some people hate it, others say it's a necessary evil (again, for stability). You'll notice it more if you have turbo and/or Cool 'n Quiet and/or other features enabled that change the processor frequency dynamically, but even if you have everything manually tuned it will still be there to some extent.

More info: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> vDroop.
> 
> What motherboard you got? (and revision if you know it)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying, I have the Asus m5A97 Evo. Whats vdroop?
Click to expand...

Voltage drops when under load.

6+2 Phase and well sinked, VRMs are fine... In BIOS, there should be an option called LLC. This should be set to UltraHigh or Extreme.

Also, if you're going to overclock, disable Turbo, APM, C1, C6e, and Cool'n'Quiet, to reduce the number of things that can tweak voltage/speed on it's own. Remember to set your Vcore back to stock after changing LLC or you could end up with some extremely high voltages.

What Clowerweb described above is Cool'n'Quiet by the way, and why you should disable it when testing overclocks.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Voltage drops when under load.
> 
> 6+2 Phase and well sinked, VRMs are fine... In BIOS, there should be an option called LLC. This should be set to UltraHigh or Extreme.
> 
> Also, if you're going to overclock, disable Turbo, APM, C1, C6e, and Cool'n'Quiet, to reduce the number of things that can tweak voltage/speed on it's own. Remember to set your Vcore back to stock after changing LLC or you could end up with some extremely high voltages.
> 
> What Clowerweb described above is Cool'n'Quiet by the way, and why you should disable it when testing overclocks.


Ok just set llc to extreme and voltage back to auto. Also I double checked and all the cool n quiet, c1, etc are all disabled but what is the stock 8320 voltage? According to TURBOV it's 1.45, that seems high.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Voltage drops when under load.
> 
> 6+2 Phase and well sinked, VRMs are fine... In BIOS, there should be an option called LLC. This should be set to UltraHigh or Extreme.
> 
> Also, if you're going to overclock, disable Turbo, APM, C1, C6e, and Cool'n'Quiet, to reduce the number of things that can tweak voltage/speed on it's own. Remember to set your Vcore back to stock after changing LLC or you could end up with some extremely high voltages.
> 
> What Clowerweb described above is Cool'n'Quiet by the way, and why you should disable it when testing overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just set llc to extreme and voltage back to auto. Also I double checked and all the cool n quiet, c1, etc are all disabled but what is the stock 8320 voltage? According to TURBOV it's 1.45, that seems high.
Click to expand...

Stock Voltage (VID) is what CPU-z or whatever sensor program report when the CPU is idle and all power saving features are off. It can range from 1.3v to 1.4v generally.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok I found that stock is 1.4 so that makes more sense. However while idling CPUZ reads the voltage as ~1.4 but even with all the power saving crap disabled it still drops to about 1.32 while running prime95. Sorry for all the questions but this is the first forum that has been replying to me.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> was wondering if it could do ram like the 3770k did. ive been reading reviews on this chip and want to give one a shot. new ram i got s 2666, just didnt know if this topped out like the 2600k chips did at 2133. thanx for the help man.


You can set ram a lot higher on AMDs by changing the bus speed. You can also run non-standard ram speeds (like 2000) just fine. Hell, I think I'm at 1840 right now.

Realistically if an AMD motherboard supports 2133, you can run 3120 with 300mhz bus. It's part of why I went AMD this round instead of Intel. AMD platform is just more fun to overclock and play around with. That, and $150 gets you a high end board and if I toast an FX 8350 you can get them cheap.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok I found that stock is 1.4 so that makes more sense. However while idling CPUZ reads the voltage as ~1.4 but even with all the power saving crap disabled it still drops to about 1.32 while running prime95. Sorry for all the questions but this is the first forum that has been replying to me.


There's a nice article about vdroop here, but basically what happens is that when the system is under load, it draws more _current_ (amperage), whereas it draws less idle. What this means is that the VRM circuit has to keep the voltage regulated in order to balance out the total power draw. Volts + amps = watts, so as the system draws more amps, it drops the voltage to keep the wattage from spiking (this also works vice versa when the system is idle), which would cause the system to crash or possibly even fry the chip or board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok I found that stock is 1.4 so that makes more sense. However while idling CPUZ reads the voltage as ~1.4 but even with all the power saving crap disabled it still drops to about 1.32 while running prime95. Sorry for all the questions but this is the first forum that has been replying to me.


If this is with LLC set to extreme as well, that's some seriously nasty vdroop... Could try LLC set to UltraHigh, see if it's just extreme that's being weird, but I doubt it.

Good news bad news time.

Bad news: If Ultra-high doesn't fix it, then the vDroop will stay there, meaning you'll always have to compensate for it.

Good news: It doesn't actually break anything, you just need to compensate for it. While it does mean that you'll have to set voltages higher then normal in bios, Cool'n'Quiet will keep the voltages lower when idle, and voltages will be dragged down when under load anyway, minimizing the risk.

Cssorkinman would be our local compensate-for-lack-of-LLC guy since his MSI board just doesn't have it all. He needs to put in 1.6v to get 5.1Ghz, but under load that's just 1.536v, which is the average. Load voltage is all that matters since once you're stable you'll be letting C'n'Q handle idle.

If you could tell us what cooling you have we can help offer suggestions for overclocking, but for the most part the basics are 1.55v at most unless you're sure you want to go over that, and Core temp shouldn't go above 62C for extended periods of time.


----------



## Deadboy90

I set llc to extreme and clocks back to stock with all power saving crap disabled and turbo core disabled. I ran prime95 and it froze within seconds. I set llc back to auto and it ran fine with the voltage going down to 1.32. Trying it with the lower llc setting of extreme (75%) now.


----------



## Deadboy90

Success! Vdroop went away! Thanks guys! +rep And my cooling is a Coolermaster 212 Hyper evo with push pull fans. its hitting 65C while running prime95 @3.9ghz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Success! Vdroop went away! Thanks guys! +rep And my cooling is a Coolermaster 212 Hyper evo with push pull fans. its hitting 65C while running prime95 @3.9ghz.


Time to re-seat the cooler or get better paste, even the stock cooler should be capable of keeping the CPU under 62C at stock volts/speed. A 212+ should be able to get the CPU to 4.4-4.6Ghz.

If you could paste a screenshot of HWMonitor (free sensor program) running with all the temps visable while you run prime, that's be great. I think you might be mistaking Core temp for CPU temp, which doesn't matter as much.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Final screens!
> 
> *Prime95 (60 minutes):*
> 
> 
> *OCCT (60 minutes) & IBT (50 rounds) (repost):*
> 
> 
> Good enough to make it through the week!


My question is why the heck are you running an 8350 at 3.4Ghz when it comes stock at 4.0Ghz......................?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> My question is why the heck are you running an 8350 at 3.4Ghz when it comes stock at 4.0Ghz......................?


Hes running a board that doesnt support 125w processors so hes underclocking it so it will run until he buys another board


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> My question is why the heck are you running an 8350 at 3.4Ghz when it comes stock at 4.0Ghz......................?


Because I got the wrong motherboard and it's not stable at stock speed (ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 doesn't support 125w FX chips, only the 95w series, which I didn't realize). Tried 3.8 GHz, 3.6, 3.5, and finally got stable at 3.4 to get the chip running at 95w. It's just until I can order a better board.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey all back again









As some of you may recall i left some bench results for games using the FX8350 at stock and OC'd to 4.51Ghz. Someone on my YT Channel asked if i could overclock higher and retest so im bringing my results here first. However i upgraded to a GTX680 so i rerun tests using the new gpu and overclocked to 4.8Ghz. I added FarCry 3 and Metro 2033 as someone said the games i used were not challenging enough.

EVGA GTX-680 Superclocked & FX-8350 @ Stock with Turbo
" " & FX-8350 @ 4.81Ghz Turbo OFF

















I put these results up here purely for informative purposes and to help anyone with questions as to how things perform in similar configs to my own.

I personally found that when i used a GTX 580 the overclocked FX-8350 really helped to boost FPS and reduced stutter. Now of course the GTX 680 is a far more powerful card so naturally its going to handle anything thrown at it, the lack of increased fps through overclocking does not surprise me. Overall you can see that there is little difference in stock to OC, pretty much they can all be considered margin or error. In some games there is a small increase in performance but overall the difference is fairly small.

My Conclusion ?

Well some may see this as a disappointment but tbh i am more than happy with the performance i get from my system. Both the cpu & gpu perform well together both in games and other applications. What i can draw from these results is that if you are using a low/mid range gpu then overclocking your FX cpu will net you better fps overall ( averaging 15-20%+ Improvements )

Hopefully these graphs will help inform some of you with questions that relate to gaming performance. Until next time peace out and keep rocking


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Hi,

I am in the process of overclocking my 8350, CPU cooler Phanteks PH-TC14PE in a CM Storm Trooper case.

I can achieve some decent clock speeds, and vcore requirement for OCCT stability doesn't seem to bad, however temps always seem to be an issue once I go past 4.7.

Here are my current settings @ 4.7:-



CPU VDDA lowered to 2.2 from 2.5 (I understand it can lower thermals a bit) and vcore up a fair bit at 1.48125, CPU/NB upped to 1.2 from 1.875.



temps vary between 57-60 degrees C. My question is, what can I do to reduce thermals, without compromising stability if anything, which would then allow me to push on further, as I clearly have a lot of headroom in the vcore but the limitations of my cooler seem to be holding me back a bit.

I have followed the guide here http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard for the Digi+ settings, my system seems close to being stable (30 minutes then fails on Core 0) if I use these settings at 4.7:-



This seems to reduce thermals a touch (3 degrees C).

Any advice appreciated, apart from getting a new cooler









Regards,
Chris.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of overclocking my 8350, CPU cooler Phanteks PH-TC14PE in a CM Storm Trooper case.
> 
> I can achieve some decent clock speeds, and vcore requirement for OCCT stability doesn't seem to bad, however temps always seem to be an issue once I go past 4.7.
> 
> Here are my current settings @ 4.7:-
> 
> CPU VDDA lowered to 2.2 from 2.5 (I understand it can lower thermals a bit) and vcore up a fair bit at 1.48125, CPU/NB upped to 1.2 from 1.875.
> 
> temps vary between 57-60 degrees C. My question is, what can I do to reduce thermals, without compromising stability if anything, which would then allow me to push on further, as I clearly have a lot of headroom in the vcore but the limitations of my cooler seem to be holding me back a bit.
> 
> I have followed the guide here http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard for the Digi+ settings, my system seems close to being stable (30 minutes then fails on Core 0) if I use these settings at 4.7:-
> 
> This seems to reduce thermals a touch (3 degrees C).
> 
> Any advice appreciated, apart from getting a new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Chris.


Welcome man

Are the 57-60C temps on your cpu or your core temps?
I see you are at 1.48vcore and id bet my life on this that you are at your limit with your air cooler.
when i was on air with my NH D14 i was at 4.8 max with the same voltage as you are at now. this was my max i could go to on air.
What do you use your pc for?


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome man
> 
> Are the 57-60C temps on your cpu or your core temps?
> I see you are at 1.48vcore and id bet my life on this that you are at your limit with your air cooler.
> when i was on air with my NH D14 i was at 4.8 max with the same voltage as you are at now. this was my max i could go to on air.
> What do you use your pc for?


Hi and thanks for the reply.

Yes this is core temp, I can go higher in voltage (even up to 5.0 @ 1.55v), I just cannot keep temps under control beyond 4.7 (Multiplier only overclock at 23.5).

Gaming and encoding typically are my uses, so it's more about seeing what I can squeeze out of the chip rather than any real world benefit









I would add, I have disabled spread spectrum, but have left most of the power saving features (C1E, CnQ and C6) enabled as I am trying to maximise performance, but in between gaming sessions I want maintain to my green credentials, and keep the bills down









Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Hi and thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes this is core temp, I can go higher in voltage (even up to 5.0 @ 1.55v), I just cannot keep temps under control beyond 4.7 (Multiplier only overclock at 23.5).
> 
> Gaming and encoding typically are my uses, so it's more about seeing what I can squeeze out of the chip rather than any real world benefit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would add, I have disabled spread spectrum, but have left most of the power saving features (C1E, CnQ and C6) enabled as I am trying to maximise performance, but in between gaming sessions I want maintain to my green credentials, and keep the bills down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris.


Well you could cheat a little since you are only encoding and gaming to try and get temps down a bit and your vcore. Some of the regulars might disagree with me but each to their own i suppose









Dont bother with OCCT & prime. Just deal with IBT. NOt the AVX IBT just normal IBT that gives you 44ish gflops. Turn off all power saving things whilst stressing. you can turn them on after

Then i would try and lower the vcore to 1.4 to begin with @4.7ghz. Run IBT for 20-30 runs. In the results tab it should show a positive number like 3.375027e-002.

If it passes then do some gaming and encoding and see if there's no problems. I did this at 4.8ghz on air and had no problems whatsoever. i too gamed & encoded and brought my temps down a bit. Now im on water and do everything by the book lol

IntelBurnTest.zip 3410k .zip file


you may need a slight increase in vcore but i bet you dont need as much as u use now.

You may be suprised

Ive added intelburntest just incase you dont have it


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Thanks +rep

Will test with IBT and see what happens, I was using AIDA64 to stress and was stable at 4.8 using 1.462 and never exceeded 55 using an Antec 620 H20.
Was very pleased until I was using handbrake and noticed temps soared to over 70 degrees









Subsequently I have only tested using OCCT / Prime (usually the former as Prime requires insane voltages to be stable), and noticed under both of these I could only achieve 4.5, and that was hitting 62 degrees. Changed to the Phanteks cooler, and can now push it a bit higher but concerned about running false stress tests that are actually less intensive than day-day use.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Thanks +rep
> 
> Will test with IBT and see what happens, I was using AIDA64 to stress and was stable at 4.8 using 1.462 and never exceeded 55 using an Antec 620 H20.
> Was very pleased until I was using handbrake and noticed temps soared to over 70 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subsequently I have only tested using OCCT / Prime (usually the former as Prime requires insane voltages to be stable), and noticed under both of these I could only achieve 4.5, and that was hitting 62 degrees. Changed to the Phanteks cooler, and can now push it a bit higher but concerned about running false stress tests that are actually less intensive than day-day use.


IBT gives a good indication of temps. Granted its not as good as showing stability as the others but stability is different for everyone. Stability is your pc running with no problems for what YOU use everyday. So you testing with a gaming session and encoding after IBT i bet you will never have a crash









I never had a problem doing what i said in the previous post

Oh and i nearly forgot to add that with the NH D14 any vcore over 1.42 and temps soared, could be same for u


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IBT gives a good indication of temps. Granted its not as good as showing stability as the others but stability is different for everyone. Stability is your pc running with no problems for what YOU use everyday. So you testing with a gaming session and encoding after IBT i bet you will never have a crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a problem doing what i said in the previous post
> 
> Oh and i nearly forgot to add that with the NH D14 any vcore over 1.42 and temps soared, could be same for u


Thanks, I will test tonight, and compare how it stands up against OCCT


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Yes, I apologize for my behavior this morning. The attack on AMD was uncalled for, I was just venting general frustration, but I realize that's not an excuse for being an idiot on a public forum. I wasn't really blaming AMD for my issue (although I did say 125w was too much, and if it were 95w or 77w it would have worked fine in this board). The difference is that when I bought the chip, I knew exactly what I was getting; the same can't be said for the board. Yes, it is the board's fault, and yes it is my fault for trying to save money and cheap out on the board. To whomever said that Newegg didn't have it mislabeled though is incorrect - it says it supports FX chips up to 140w - you have to go to the manufacturer's website to see that it doesn't. Yes, I should have gone to the ASRock website to double check, but I already stated that I'm new to this sort of thing, so if Newegg's description implies that it'll work, I simply expect it to work. I don't know the kinds of things a lot of you guys know about this stuff, but I'm learning, and that's why I'm here.
> 
> The attack on AMD was uncalled for though, and I do apologize for that. I was just seeing red and decided to go off on a tangent. AMD is not to blame for the issue in question at all, unless I get a new board and find that the issue is indeed with the processor, but I doubt that, and so do most of you here who know a lot more than I do. AMD's shortcomings have nothing to do with this, and as I said, I knew *exactly* what I was getting when buying the chip. I actually did think it was a bad CPU until you guys helped me pinpoint the problem(s), so I'm very grateful for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I did speak with Newegg's customer service and, after going off on one rep who refused to be very helpful (she even ended the chat session on me, but she was telling me that she couldn't authorize a prepaid return shipping label or give me an early refund, so I flat-out called her a liar and told her I wanted to talk to her supervisor), I finally spoke to someone who quickly set it straight. He sent me a prepaid return label and got an early refund authorized so that I can buy another board before sending this one back. So I'm very happy about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also said that they will fix the product description on their site to make it more clear about the CPU support (we'll see). I directed them to the ASRock site so that they can see for themselves that the CPU isn't on the support list, even though NE have no indication of such whatsoever (quite the opposite actually, as it quite clearly *implies* that it should work).
> 
> Again, I very much appreciate all of you who took the time to help me here. I don't really like some of the personal attacks against me, but I had it coming (and even said I'd probably get some hate over it), so no hard feelings. I'll try to control my temper more in the future. Also, it was Saturday night and I might have had a few too many drinks before making that post, which tends to escalate things a little sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol, feelings of anger and frustration, and public forums aren't usually the best combination.


Awesome glad you are gettting things set straight maybe i was harsh but lets move forward and let the good times roll love to see more 5.0 guys!


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Because I got the wrong motherboard and it's not stable at stock speed (ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 doesn't support 125w FX chips, only the 95w series, which I didn't realize). Tried 3.8 GHz, 3.6, 3.5, and finally got stable at 3.4 to get the chip running at 95w. It's just until I can order a better board.


http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970DE3U3S3/?cat=Specifications

the ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 supports 140w cpu


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970DE3U3S3/?cat=Specifications
> 
> the ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 supports 140w cpu


DOesn't specify which CPUs... it onlys supports 140 and 125w Phenom IIs but NOT FX chips. Thus the confusion created which lead him to buy the board. In the link you provided if you click on CPU support list you'll see that the only 140w and 125w supported CPUS are Phenom IIs. It only supports 95w Bulldozer and Piledriver chips.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Time to re-seat the cooler or get better paste, even the stock cooler should be capable of keeping the CPU under 62C at stock volts/speed. A 212+ should be able to get the CPU to 4.4-4.6Ghz.
> 
> If you could paste a screenshot of HWMonitor (free sensor program) running with all the temps visable while you run prime, that's be great. I think you might be mistaking Core temp for CPU temp, which doesn't matter as much.


Well crap. With any level of LLC on (25, 50, 75, or 100) while the vdroop goes away if I try and OC and run prime95 it freezes and I have to hard reset. I managed to get it back to 4.2 ghz but only if llc is set to auto and with the vdroop. Also, if I try and level of overclock the stock voltage jumps from 1.4 to 1.45 according to the BIOS. *facepalm* Makes me long for my old Phenom II, just up clock speed, up voltage, easy.


----------



## ChrisB17

So I am trying to overclock my sig rig. I want to do a 4.5ghz overclock. So far I am using 1.39v vcore (LLC very high). I raised the multi to 22.5 and run prime well 9 hours in its gets a "illegal sumout" warning. How do I fix this? Its not a error but rather a warning?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> So I am trying to overclock my sig rig. I want to do a 4.5ghz overclock. So far I am using 1.39v vcore (LLC very high). I raised the multi to 22.5 and run prime well 9 hours in its gets a "illegal sumout" warning. How do I fix this? Its not a error but rather a warning?


raising Vcore could help.

ALot of people have been having problems with prime95 but you could try raising that vcore some more until you get stable.

Any reason why you just want 4.5?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> it is not with 1h OCCT you can say that it is stable, it takes at least 8 hours to declare that it is stable on OCCT
> 
> Lucas


You know there is no absolute standard for stability . If OCCT runs stable for an hour and he doesn't get blue screens and his games and apps don't crash under load then in his eyes he is stable and we have no basis to argue with him on that.


----------



## ChrisB17

4.5 seems to be my limit on my H60 I am using right now. Whats the normal vcore for a 4.5ghz?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 4.5 seems to be my limit on my H60 I am using right now. Whats the normal vcore for a 4.5ghz?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread

Have fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Time to re-seat the cooler or get better paste, even the stock cooler should be capable of keeping the CPU under 62C at stock volts/speed. A 212+ should be able to get the CPU to 4.4-4.6Ghz.
> 
> If you could paste a screenshot of HWMonitor (free sensor program) running with all the temps visable while you run prime, that's be great. I think you might be mistaking Core temp for CPU temp, which doesn't matter as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well crap. With any level of LLC on (25, 50, 75, or 100) while the vdroop goes away if I try and OC and run prime95 it freezes and I have to hard reset. I managed to get it back to 4.2 ghz but only if llc is set to auto and with the vdroop. Also, if I try and level of overclock the stock voltage jumps from 1.4 to 1.45 according to the BIOS. *facepalm* Makes me long for my old Phenom II, just up clock speed, up voltage, easy.
Click to expand...

Does it happen with any other program, or just prime? (I.E. IntelBurnTest, OCCT, Overdrive, etc)


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 4.5 seems to be my limit on my H60 I am using right now. Whats the normal vcore for a 4.5ghz?


Depends on the chip/board/other stuff. My 8350 can do 4.5 with 1.4v + Ultra High LLC which leads to 1.456v under load, but mine seems to take more voltage than others'. Also I got warnings in prime as well, but I believe it was due to the temps that were breaking past 65c on the cores which is pretty hot. What are your temps with those settings?


----------



## ComputerRestore

So after a bit of testing I have finally settled on my daily Overclock settings.

By disabling Module 4, I am able to run 4.6Ghz at 1.325v.
Otherwise I would have to run 4.4Ghz at 1.325v, or 4.6Ghz at 1.38v with all Modules. Running 4.6Ghz is a bit too much for my Zalman Cooler, but at least it runs quietly









But, with Module 4 Disabled, my system is very snappy, and doesn't get over 45 Celsius under load.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> 4.5 seems to be my limit on my H60 I am using right now. Whats the normal vcore for a 4.5ghz?


I need 1.35V(BIOS)....1.39-1.40V(load) ----> for P95 to be stable.
Other stress tests need less


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well crap. With any level of LLC on (25, 50, 75, or 100) while the vdroop goes away if I try and OC and run prime95 it freezes and I have to hard reset. I managed to get it back to 4.2 ghz but only if llc is set to auto and with the vdroop. Also, if I try and level of overclock the stock voltage jumps from 1.4 to 1.45 according to the BIOS. *facepalm* Makes me long for my old Phenom II, just up clock speed, up voltage, easy.


not your fault but for the nth time.. Vishera and Prime have issues Use IBT and OCCT


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So after a bit of testing I have finally settled on my daily Overclock settings.
> 
> By disabling Module 4, I am able to run 4.6Ghz at 1.325v.
> Otherwise I would have to run 4.4Ghz at 1.325v, or 4.6Ghz at 1.38v with all Modules. Running 4.6Ghz is a bit too much for my Zalman Cooler, but at least it runs quietly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, with Module 4 Disabled, my system is very snappy, and doesn't get over 45 Celsius under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I need 1.35V(BIOS)....1.39-1.40V(load) ----> for P95 to be stable.
> Other stress tests need less


Wow, some very low vcore requirements there!

@ gertruude both IBT and AIDA64 are rock solid at 1.43125 @ 4.7 - I know Prime and OCCT would fail miserably at this setting (they require 1.4875), and handbrake will push temps far beyond either IBT or OCCT but my PC is rock solid stable, in gaming and encoding so I am inclined to go with this for now (going to keep testing and see how low I can go), and just set a temperate warning if any core exceeds 60 (should only happen in handbrake I imagine, so may just use a different OC profile). Temp difference is pretty insane though, if I just stress the FPU in AIDA temps never exceed 55 and IBT 53


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Wow, some very low vcore requirements there!
> 
> @ gertruude both IBT and AIDA64 are rock solid at 1.43125 @ 4.7 - I know Prime and OCCT would fail miserably at this setting (they require 1.4875), and handbrake will push temps far beyond either IBT or OCCT but my PC is rock solid stable, in gaming and encoding so I am inclined to go with this for now (going to keep testing and see how low I can go), and just set a temperate warning if any core exceeds 60 (should only happen in handbrake I imagine, so may just use a different OC profile). Temp difference is pretty insane though, if I just stress the FPU in AIDA temps never exceed 55 and IBT 53


Glad to hear it man


----------



## Tarnix

So... For anyone wondering how good the stock cooler is, I have results...
Folding overnight, running at 4.4GHz:


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not your fault but for the nth time.. Vishera and Prime have issues Use IBT and OCCT


Really! I has no idea I just got this processor last week. Thanks ill try another utility when I get home tonight. But just out of curiosity why do they have issues when paired?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Really! I has no idea I just got this processor last week. Thanks ill try another utility when I get home tonight. But just out of curiosity why do they have issues when paired?


this has been discussed previously in this thread there is a debate.. but in conclusion we beleive that it has to do with updates haven't been created for these chips as there clearly have been for intel.. you are not the first to have issues and not the last there are a handful of guys in this thread that hit 5.o including myself that have gotten it stable with everything except for prime.. just is how it is..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Really! I has no idea I just got this processor last week. Thanks ill try another utility when I get home tonight. But just out of curiosity why do they have issues when paired?
> 
> 
> 
> this has been discussed previously in this thread there is a debate.. but in conclusion we beleive that it has to do with updates haven't been created for these chips as there clearly have been for intel.. you are not the first to have issues and not the last there are a handful of guys in this thread that hit 5.o including myself that have gotten it stable with everything except for prime.. just is how it is..
Click to expand...

So everyone knows, when he said everything but prime... he means _everything_.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So everyone knows, when he said everything but prime... he means _everything_.


Thank you.. This to emphasize further you should get OCCT stable







)


----------



## Trafnovich

Sup guys, i could'nt find anything on the subject, what is the max safe dram voltage ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trafnovich*
> 
> Sup guys, i could'nt find anything on the subject, what is the max safe dram voltage ?


"1.65v" for DDR3. Most people don't bother pushing beyond that anyway.


----------



## bios_R_us

Today I've learnt several things! 

1) My 8350 could should have been sold as a 8320 ... a pretty decent one too 
2) GOOD news - I don't need a better cooler, nor a better case to get more air flowing! So no need to spend more cash on that
3) BAD news - my chip can't do 4.7GHz with 1.5v  not to mention anything higher than that. I didn't try 4.6 but so far 4.5 seems to be a limit in any way. Cores 4 AND 7 fail rather quickly so the idea of disabling a module to get a better OCing hex is out of the question as well. This is what I've tried with a really cool room so temps were not an issue. No need to invest in better cooling if my chip doesn't perform well no matter the temps.
4) Sometimes you have to be prepared to get what you pay for. A chip that runs at 4.0 and 4.2 Turbo speed (*cough* it's actually 4.1 because you RARELY see 4.2).

I only wish I had taken more time to fiddle with the two 8320s I've had. Most likely one of them would have had similar performance, with the lower price.

It's been really fun hanging around here and talking about all of this with you guys, but seeing how all other 8350 perform compared to mine just makes me sad...


----------



## ChrisB17

Idk what's wrong with prime. It doesn't error or even stop worker. It just keeps running. I'm beginning to think its just a big or something? 9 + hrs hmm


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Today I've learnt several things!
> 
> 1) My 8350 could should have been sold as a 8320 ... a pretty decent one too
> 2) GOOD news - I don't need a better cooler, nor a better case to get more air flowing! So no need to spend more cash on that
> 3) BAD news - my chip can't do 4.7GHz with 1.5v  not to mention anything higher than that. I didn't try 4.6 but so far 4.5 seems to be a limit in any way. Cores 4 AND 7 fail rather quickly so the idea of disabling a module to get a better OCing hex is out of the question as well. This is what I've tried with a really cool room so temps were not an issue. No need to invest in better cooling if my chip doesn't perform well no matter the temps.
> 4) Sometimes you have to be prepared to get what you pay for. A chip that runs at 4.0 and 4.2 Turbo speed (*cough* it's actually 4.1 because you RARELY see 4.2).
> 
> I only wish I had taken more time to fiddle with the two 8320s I've had. Most likely one of them would have had similar performance, with the lower price.
> 
> It's been really fun hanging around here and talking about all of this with you guys, but seeing how all other 8350 perform compared to mine just makes me sad...


will you post all of you stats on that OC.. we may be able to help you out a bit. and how are you determining stability with?

I do see that your power is a bit low... these chips are monsters on power when OC'in.. I am running a 800w right nowi think 750 for 5.0 is miniimum anyone else want to chime in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Idk what's wrong with prime. It doesn't error or even stop worker. It just keeps running. I'm beginning to think its just a big or something? 9 + hrs hmm


one thing that has lead to the debate is that on most rigs it will be ok under stock but there have been a good share of others running it stock that it fails.. and if it does not fail at stock 4.6-4.7 is when it normally starts too.. that is why there is such a huge debate and all off us would like to see a few examples at 5.0 running it stable.. and if that does happen we would like to see where the voltages are.. but untill someone can prove us wrong that is the way it is..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> will you post all of you stats on that OC.. we may be able to help you out a bit. and how are you determining stability with?
> 
> I do see that your power is a bit low... these chips are monsters on power when OC'in.. I am running a 800w right nowi think 750 for 5.0 is miniimum anyone else want to chime in?


he isnt running 5ghz hes having trouble at 4.7. his gfx card max power draw is only 151watts so thats nearly 500watts for his cpu and rest of his system, which is plenty


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he isnt running 5ghz hes having trouble at 4.7. his gfx card max power draw is only 151watts so thats nearly 500watts for his cpu and rest of his system, which is plenty


good point.. i just glanced

when he mentions cores failing makes me wonder if he is solely using prime.. i can't remember but i think we had talked about that around 50 pages back.. man this thread is huge..

which that would kinda make a point about what I just said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> will you post all of you stats on that OC.. we may be able to help you out a bit. and how are you determining stability with?
> 
> I do see that your power is a bit low... these chips are monsters on power when OC'in.. I am running a 800w right nowi think 750 for 5.0 is miniimum anyone else want to chime in?
> one thing that has lead to the debate is that on most rigs it will be ok under stock but there have been a good share of others running it stock that it fails.. and if it does not fail at stock 4.6-4.7 is when it normally starts too.. that is why there is such a huge debate and all off us would like to see a few examples at 5.0 running it stable.. and if that does happen we would like to see where the voltages are.. but untill someone can prove us wrong that is the way it is..


I should add this EDIT: I wasn't trying to say for his overclock but in general for 5.0... i guess I should have made that a little more clear


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he isnt running 5ghz hes having trouble at 4.7. his gfx card max power draw is only 151watts so thats nearly 500watts for his cpu and rest of his system, which is plenty


Exactly 
My max settings that are stable-ish are 1.4v BIOS - ultra high LLC - 1.456v (with spikes up to 1.472v) @4.5 GHz
I say stable-ish because Prime threw 100 warnings at me after about 1h, but the chip was breaking past 64c on the cores so *maybe* it's the temp or *maybe* it's prime.

I've tried 4.7 with 1.45v in BIOS and ultra high LLC which breakes past 1.5v during load. IBT has negative values and eventually fails. Prime does the same, as expected. Didn't even bother with OCCT given the facts... it's most likely a dud chip. My 990fxa-UD3 can't be holding me back THAT bad, other people have gone way past this with UD3 boards.

Stock VID is 1.375 and 1.415 with turbo and it actually needs those volts  1.34v for 4GHz in fact, anything less fails/freezes eventually. 1.392 for 4.2 GHz else the result is the same - fail/freeze.

I've used prime to check which cores fail first. It's always 4 and 7...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Exactly
> My max settings that are stable-ish are 1.4v BIOS - ultra high LLC - 1.456v (with spikes up to 1.472v) @4.5 GHz
> I say stable-ish because Prime threw 100 warnings at me after about 1h, but the chip was breaking past 64c on the cores so *maybe* it's the temp or *maybe* it's prime.
> 
> I've tried 4.7 with 1.45v in BIOS and ultra high LLC which breakes past 1.5v during load. IBT has negative values and eventually fails. Prime does the same, as expected. Didn't even bother with OCCT given the facts... it's most likely a dud chip. My 990fxa-UD3 can't be holding me back THAT bad, other people have gone way past this with UD3 boards.
> 
> Stock VID is 1.375 and 1.415 with turbo and it actually needs those volts  1.34v for 4GHz in fact, anything less fails/freezes eventually. 1.392 for 4.2 GHz else the result is the same - fail/freeze.
> 
> I've used prime to check which cores fail first. It's always 4 and 7...


i know that you said that you are not worried about temps.. this does seem a partial temp thing.. these chips like it cold.. I noticed when I ran IBT with AVX on high for 30 runs and was fine AC went up 5 degree F and boom I can't pass IBT anymore.. not sure if the actual chips or everything else but that is a good place to look

could you post us your temps in the middle of all of this.. and do you have the option of posting screen shots from all of your menus (im not familiar with houw that BIOS looks)

Your VID is just about what mine is.. i have batch 1237


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm curious, has anyone sent thier psu in to over current protection while overclocking these chips?
20 amps on the 12 volt rail would give you a ceiling of about 250 watts draw wouldn't it? ( not an electrical engineer , does it show?)
Are my figures within reason?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Exactly
> My max settings that are stable-ish are 1.4v BIOS - ultra high LLC - 1.456v (with spikes up to 1.472v) @4.5 GHz
> I say stable-ish because Prime threw 100 warnings at me after about 1h, but the chip was breaking past 64c on the cores so *maybe* it's the temp or *maybe* it's prime.
> 
> I've tried 4.7 with 1.45v in BIOS and ultra high LLC which breakes past 1.5v during load. IBT has negative values and eventually fails. Prime does the same, as expected. Didn't even bother with OCCT given the facts... it's most likely a dud chip. My 990fxa-UD3 can't be holding me back THAT bad, other people have gone way past this with UD3 boards.
> 
> Stock VID is 1.375 and 1.415 with turbo and it actually needs those volts  1.34v for 4GHz in fact, anything less fails/freezes eventually. 1.392 for 4.2 GHz else the result is the same - fail/freeze.
> 
> I've used prime to check which cores fail first. It's always 4 and 7...


Dude is your sig rig up to date?

if u are using the Zerotherm FZ-120 then you really have the wrong cooler installed. Ive looked on google and it only goes to am2 socket.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2281

Could this be the reason? hard to say but its certainly why your 64C on the core at 4.5ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm curious, has anyone sent thier psu in to over current protection while overclocking these chips?
> 20 amps on the 12 volt rail would give you a ceiling of about 250 watts draw wouldn't it? ( not an electrical engineer , does it show?)
> Are my figures within reason?


My missus did on her rig lol

One of the kids pulled something out of the front usb ports and damaged it and it sent it into t he state you are seeing now. check if theres any damage anywhere


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Those are some nice timings for 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it actually run those timings for you?


Well right now im actually running 10-11-11-30-1t. But ,my lowest fully stable without blowing the controller in the chip is 2400mhz at 8-10-9-27-1t I was pretty proud of that. 1.7v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I do see that your power is a bit low... these chips are monsters on power when OC'in.. I am running a 800w right nowi think 750 for 5.0 is miniimum anyone else want to chime in?


750w is the minimum for 5Ghz... _If you are also running 2 top-teir video cards_.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 750w is the minimum for 5Ghz... _If you are also running 2 top-teir video cards_.


got it,, I run dual 460's needless to say the are power hungry so that makes sense


----------



## breakfromyou

So, I picked up an 8320 to replace my old Phenom II X3 720. I've pushed the CPU as high as 4.2 so far, at stock voltage. It boots into windows at 4.4, but core 7 (thread?!) fails prime within a few minutes. 4.2 is a good starting point. My real question is, what is the deal with overclocking the northbridge on these things? 2.2 Ghz stock? Is it the CPU-NB voltage in BIOS that allows you to push the northbridge higher? How much voltage is too much?

Also: Are there any tricks to getting the RAM at a high clock with lower timings? It's that Samsung wonder RAM...

Gigabyte 970A-UD3 rev.1.2


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Exactly
> My max settings that are stable-ish are 1.4v BIOS - ultra high LLC - 1.456v (with spikes up to 1.472v) @4.5 GHz
> I say stable-ish because Prime threw 100 warnings at me after about 1h, but the chip was breaking past 64c on the cores so *maybe* it's the temp or *maybe* it's prime.
> 
> I've tried 4.7 with 1.45v in BIOS and ultra high LLC which breakes past 1.5v during load. IBT has negative values and eventually fails. Prime does the same, as expected. Didn't even bother with OCCT given the facts... it's most likely a dud chip. My 990fxa-UD3 can't be holding me back THAT bad, other people have gone way past this with UD3 boards.
> 
> Stock VID is 1.375 and 1.415 with turbo and it actually needs those volts  1.34v for 4GHz in fact, anything less fails/freezes eventually. 1.392 for 4.2 GHz else the result is the same - fail/freeze.
> 
> I've used prime to check which cores fail first. It's always 4 and 7...


I would not rule out your motherboard possibly being an issue. Ive heard all kinds of ugly things about the UD3's......


----------



## Clowerweb

Going to pick this board up on Friday when I get paid (for my FX-8350): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851
... And this fan for it (currently using stock fan): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099
... And (lol) since many of you suggested that my 1066 RAM is too slow (so does Sandra Lite): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231456
... And finally since my AUXTIN temps are WAY too high sometimes (this might, and probably will, change with the new board), and my case has two open 120mm fan mounts on the side panel (one is currently occupied by a CPU fan funnel, the other by an 80mm fan), two of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200049 - I already have one of these on the back exhaust in my current setup.

The main question though is, since I was in a pinch once about 2 years ago with not wanting to use the stock thermal compound on my old 965BE build, I bought and still have (and am currently using on my FX-8350) some Best Buy Dynex thermal compound. I'm sure most of you wouldn't recommend using that on a serious build. I'm thinking about getting the Arctic Silver 5, but what would you use?

Also, if you see anything you'd do differently in the parts list above, let me know. Everything is currently rocking blue lighting though, so if you suggest different case fans, try to stay within the best blue LED fans you can find instead of red/white/green/non-lit ones. Athough if it's a reasonably priced red one that's better than any of the blues, I'll cut my losses on my one $8 blue fan and go for red fans. Unless of course you see a potential issue with using any of the available LED fans - I'd rather have safety and performance over aesthetics, but having my cake and eating it too would be swell









For more info on my build, check out The Frankenweenie in my sig. Thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Going to pick this board up on Friday when I get paid (for my FX-8350): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851
> ... And this fan for it (currently using stock fan): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099
> ... And (lol) since many of you suggested that my 1066 RAM is too slow (so does Sandra Lite): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231456
> ... And finally since my AUXTIN temps are WAY too high sometimes (this might, and probably will, change with the new board), and my case has two open 120mm fan mounts on the side panel (one is currently occupied by a CPU fan funnel, the other by an 80mm fan), two of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200049 - I already have one of these on the back exhaust in my current setup.
> 
> The main question though is, since I was in a pinch once about 2 years ago with not wanting to use the stock thermal compound on my old 965BE build, I bought and still have (and am currently using on my FX-8350) some Best Buy Dynex thermal compound. I'm sure most of you wouldn't recommend using that on a serious build. I'm thinking about getting the Arctic Silver 5, but what would you use?
> 
> Also, if you see anything you'd do differently in the parts list above, let me know. Everything is currently rocking blue lighting though, so if you suggest different case fans, try to stay within the best blue LED fans you can find instead of red/white/green/non-lit ones. Athough if it's a reasonably priced red one that's better than any of the blues, I'll cut my losses on my one $8 blue fan and go for red fans. Unless of course you see a potential issue with using any of the available LED fans - I'd rather have safety and performance over aesthetics, but having my cake and eating it too would be swell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more info on my build, check out The Frankenweenie in my sig. Thanks!


board and ram seem good ima search and try to find you a couple of suggestions.. that fan will do you a bit better but max OC you can get on that will be around 4.4-4.5

The ram you chose isn't bad pretty good.. I have a similar set of these guys and I have gotten decen OC's on them and the timings are a little better and what I found is at stock I can run mine at 8-8-8-21 1t but for 16GB 2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560 about the same price as you shoce just a suggestion

I dont have a set of these but have heard good about them,for fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002
I use http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103091 but it seems the Blue LED is out of stock

BTW Blue is the most common color

for Heatsink and fan I was suggested one of these.. its a little bit more than what you picked out but I had the N520 which was better than the one you chose and from what I have read the V8 is way better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055 and here is my only suggestion that is a bit over what you are looking to pay for http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223

I will add for the cost if your budget is very tight then you got something good.. but these chips like to cook so if you want to hit a higher OC then i would look at saving up for something a bit better than what you chose

as far as the board it seems like a solid on.. theres a couple people that got them and don't have too much issue they do support the full 8350

as far as thermal I go higher end with arctic silver 5.. for thermal grease


----------



## Tweeky

for overclocking its far better to install only 2 memory chips

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006072%20600006130&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D611%5E20%2D231%2D611%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D528%5E20%2D231%2D528%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D615%5E20%2D231%2D615%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D627%5E20%2D231%2D627%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D625%5E20%2D231%2D625%2DTS

Arctic Silver 5


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> for overclocking its far better to install only 2 memory chips
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006072%20600006130&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D611%5E20%2D231%2D611%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D528%5E20%2D231%2D528%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D615%5E20%2D231%2D615%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D627%5E20%2D231%2D627%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D625%5E20%2D231%2D625%2DTS
> 
> Arctic Silver 5


i would say if he is shooting for high OC.. other wise given the cooling he is looking at the 2133 ram may be better still within the same price range and gives him the availability to OC FSB to get to that speed to boost his CPU clock (he is going to be thermal limited for sure) then he can play with the ram the 2 sticks then I can see helping him


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> for overclocking its far better to install only 2 memory chips
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006072%20600006130&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=147%7C20%2D231%2D611%5E20%2D231%2D611%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D528%5E20%2D231%2D528%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D615%5E20%2D231%2D615%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D627%5E20%2D231%2D627%2DTS%2C20%2D231%2D625%5E20%2D231%2D625%2DTS
> 
> Arctic Silver 5


Well that just isn't true at all. I have 2 CPUs that go above and beyond the norm to prove it too.

Lets take a look:
Forge 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/2662494
Anvil 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/2662496

And here's a fun suicide from before I got my 8320, on an H100: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047

You're way outdated if you think the number of ram sticks has an impact on anything outside of LN2 and a little extra heat.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well that just isn't true at all. I have 2 CPUs that go above and beyond the norm to prove it too.
> 
> Lets take a look:
> Forge 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/2662494
> Anvil 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/2662496
> 
> And here's a fun suicide from before I got my 8320, on an H100: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047
> 
> You're way outdated if you think the number of ram sticks has an impact on anything outside of LN2 and a little extra heat.


So 4 chips is fine on RAM? What about what F3ERS 2 ASH3S suggested on the 2 x 8 GB RAM? Could I save money by maybe just going the 2 x 8 GB route and getting a roughly equivalent mATX board instead? I Don't run SLi, not do I plan to. I spend ~$200 on 1 vid card each year and I'm done with the GPU stuff; I'm not going to spend $400 - $1000+ on dual GPUs, I never seem to need them anyway, and next year there will be another $200 improvement over my GTX 660 anyway that will handle all of next year's games fine.

So mATX could work for me if there's one that's just as good as the one I posted, less 2 RAM slots and and PCIe slot or 3, of course. 2 x 8 GB ram would be more than plenty for me, and my GTX 660 should arrive tomorrow (non-Ti, but whatever), and is the only video card purchase I'm planning for 2013 anyway.

It's very possible to get the FX-8350 stable on air @ 5.0 GHz with the Hyper 212 - it runs at 4.2 GHz stock on the stock fan (turbo). Proof: I can't find it right now, but there's a list of successful 8350 overclockers (I think on this forum), and one of them got it to 5.0 GHz on the Hyper 212 fan. Stipulations for getting listed were pretty hardcore stability testing and temps, so yeah. I will post it if I find it again (I'm looking).

Arctic Silver 5 is still the best thermal compound?

EDIT: Someone suggested that my budget was fairly low; it's not. All my bills are paid, and I get paid again on Friday and again in 2 weeks from then to pay the bills again, so I'm not worried too much. My budget is up to $350, and I need a mobo, RAM, CPU fan, thermal compound, and a couple case fans. That's not a low budget considering, but if i can save money I will. I've already got almost $1900 in this system, not counting the mobo and processor I just upgraded from, otherwise it's closer to $2,000, also not counting that I've twice upgraded the video card. It's not a brag, but I'm proving that I'm not cheap, and I'm serious about building an ultimate rig.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well that just isn't true at all. I have 2 CPUs that go above and beyond the norm to prove it too.
> 
> Lets take a look:
> Forge 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/2662494
> Anvil 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/2662496
> 
> And here's a fun suicide from before I got my 8320, on an H100: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047
> 
> You're way outdated if you think the number of ram sticks has an impact on anything outside of LN2 and a little extra heat.
> 
> 
> 
> So 4 chips is fine on RAM? What about what F3ERS 2 ASH3S suggested on the 2 x 8 GB RAM? Could I save money by maybe just going the 2 x 8 GB route and getting a roughly equivalent mATX board instead? I Don't run SLi, not do I plan to. I spend ~$200 on 1 vid card each year and I'm done with the GPU stuff; I'm not going to spend $400 - $1000+ on dual GPUs, I never seem to need them anyway, and next year there will be another $200 improvement over my GTX 660 anyway that will handle all of next year's games fine.
> 
> So mATX could work for me if there's one that's just as good as the one I posted, less 2 RAM slots and and PCIe slot or 3, of course. 2 x 8 GB ram would be more than plenty for me, and my GTX 660 should arrive tomorrow (non-Ti, but whatever), and is the only video card purchase I'm planning for 2013 anyway.
> 
> It's very possible to get the FX-8350 stable on air @ 5.0 GHz with the Hyper 212 - it runs at 4.2 GHz stock on the stock fan (turbo). Proof: I can't find it right now, but there's a list of successful 8350 overclockers (I think on this forum), and one of them got it to 5.0 GHz on the Hyper 212 fan. Stipulations for getting listed were pretty hardcore stability testing and temps, so yeah. I will post it if I find it again (I'm looking).
> 
> Arctic Silver 5 is still the best thermal compound?
Click to expand...

Besides a little more heat, 4 ram sticks will not hold back your OC.

AS5 isn't the absolute best, but it's probably the best for the price.

No, 5Ghz is _not_ possible on anything less then a H100. Period. Maybe an H80 in a really cold room. A 212 will top out at 4.6Ghz on a good day.

2 sticks is better for power consumption, the ability to upgrade later, and it's usually cheaper to get the same amount of ram in fewer sticks. The trade off is that the more space you put on a single chip, the slower it's going to run for the most part, and you have to pay more to get faster.

If you don't mind the limited overclocking capability and the lack of more upgrade options won't hurt, then going 2 sticks and MATX is fine... if you can find a good MATX AM3+ board.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Besides a little more heat, 4 ram sticks will not hold back your OC.
> 
> AS5 isn't the absolute best, but it's probably the best for the price.
> 
> No, 5Ghz is _not_ possible on anything less then a H100. Period. Maybe an H80 in a really cold room. A 212 will top out at 4.6Ghz on a good day.
> 
> 2 sticks is better for power consumption, the ability to upgrade later, and it's usually cheaper to get the same amount of ram in fewer sticks. The trade off is that the more space you put on a single chip, the slower it's going to run for the most part, and you have to pay more to get faster.
> 
> If you don't mind the limited overclocking capability and the lack of more upgrade options won't hurt, then going 2 sticks and MATX is fine... if you can find a good MATX AM3+ board.


I'll probably go with the board I linked then, and the 2 x 8GB RAM, and hope the board is still decent next year so I can expand to 32 GB so that it was worth getting the 4 x DIMM slots. Maybe next year it'll also be more worth it to pick up another GTX 660 than to buy 1 different mid-high end card (GTX 770?) The GTX 660 should be ~$150 by then and might outperform the 2014 replacement with two in SLi and do well for me.

I'll post the link to show that stable 5.0 GHz 8350 on the Hyper 212, just give me a few to find the list. I'm not saying you're wrong, maybe he just got lucky with an outstanding chip. If I recall, he wasn't using an amazing board either, just an average ~$150 Gigabyte board.


----------



## Clowerweb

Ok, It was a mamber here named adroit... That's all I can remember. I didn't bookmark his results, so I can't find it









He got to 5.0 GHz stable on the Hyper 212 Evo fan.

If the chip basically runs 4.2 GHz stock on the stock fan, I'll be pretty disappointed if all it can do it a measly 4.5-4.6 with once of the best fans out there... what's the point?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, It was a mamber here named adroit... That's all I can remember. I didn't bookmark his results, so I can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got to 5.0 GHz stable on the Hyper 212 Evo fan.
> 
> If the chip basically runs 4.2 GHz stock on the stock fan, I'll be pretty disappointed if all it can do it a measly 4.5-4.6 with once of the best fans out there... what's the point?


The 212+/EVO is not even close to one of the best HS/fans... Like not even in the top 25... It's the best _low-budget_ HS/fan, and even that's up for debate, it's just extremely popular.

If you're looking for the best air cooler, it's a top 3 consisting of the Nocuta NH-D14, Thermaltake SilverArrow, and a Phanteks I forget the exact model of... maybe the PH-TC14PE.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 212+ is not even close to one of the best HS/fans... Like not even in the top 25... It's the best _low-budget_ HS/fan, and even that's up for debate, it's just extremely popular.


EDIT: Either I missed the bottom of your post, or you edited it. Thank you! +Rep.

EDIT 2: NE doesn't have the TT Silver Arrow. They have the Noctua and Frio though, both look better than the H212 considering they have 2 fans, although I don't know about heat pipes or other comparisons between these and the H212:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106150

I'm leaning toward the Frio for the price - what do you think? Better than the H212E?

I'm hoping that since I'm investing YET ANOTHER $300, I can at least get to 4.8 GHz stable with decent temps, 5 would be icing on the cake.

Also, is AS 5 the best thermal paste? What about AS MX-4? Is there even better than that?


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok I spent all night trying to OC with the LLC set to 75% and test with OCCT. I seemed to get all the way to 4.1 ghz @ 1.406 volts but then I started getting freezing at 4.2ghz. (Not errors with OCCT, just freezing that requires a hard reset) I assumed it was due to lack of voltage and upped it all the way to 1.425 and was still getting freezing after a few seconds of running OCCT. I then tried dropping the speed to 4.0 (a previously stable OC) and STILL saw freezing @ 1.425 volts.







Im thinking that it may have something to do with my RAM, when I OC'd my old Phenom II the memory speed would drop a bit and was stable but im not seeing that with the FX CPU, memory speed is still at 800mhz.


----------



## Clowerweb

Ok, on the RAM...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The ram you chose isn't bad pretty good.. I have a similar set of these guys and I have gotten decen OC's on them and the timings are a little better and what I found is at stock I can run mine at 8-8-8-21 1t but for 16GB 2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560 about the same price as you shoce just a suggestion


I Will NOT buy Crucial RAM. I have a whole pile of dead Crucial RAM you can have. A while entire box full of it, no OC on any of it. It's junk. If you want it, we can make shipping arrangements lol, it's all 100% DEAD, but if you want it...

I only trust Corsair, G.Skill, and OCZ for RAM. Period. Kingston is garbage, too. It doesn't perform well, although I've had lots of Kingston and it didn't die, it's low performance in my experience, but Best Buy sells it exclusively for insanely inflated prices, so that should tell you something. We all have out opinions and do's and don'ts. I don't buy memory from anyone except Corsair, G.Skill and OCZ. Sorry if it sounds like I'm scolding you, but it was a pretty bad suggestion. I hope it helps you learn something though...


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok I spent all night trying to OC with the LLC set to 75% and test with OCCT. I seemed to get all the way to 4.1 ghz @ 1.406 volts but then I started getting freezing at 4.2ghz. (Not errors with OCCT, just freezing that requires a hard reset) I assumed it was due to lack of voltage and upped it all the way to 1.425 and was still getting freezing after a few seconds of running OCCT. I then tried dropping the speed to 4.0 (a previously stable OC) and STILL saw freezing @ 1.425 volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking that it may have something to do with my RAM, when I OC'd my old Phenom II the memory speed would drop a bit and was stable but im not seeing that with the FX CPU, memory speed is still at 800mhz.


Your memory is 1600 (I assume you mean 800 MHz per module and not DDR400 lol, I'm not even aware of a board that supports FX + DDR400, so stupid question, but just checking - otherwise, are you on 800 MHz single channel?) Is the memory overclocked from 1333 or 1066? Please clarify that.

What are your temps? Are you running the stock fan? What kind of case? Case fans?

The FX-8350 supports up to 4.2 GHz stock on stock fan, but you didn't specify the processor unless I missed an earlier post. The 8350 should OC to 4.2 GHz stable on even the stock fan easily... If you are running an 8320, it might be a different story.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dude is your sig rig up to date?
> 
> if u are using the Zerotherm FZ-120 then you really have the wrong cooler installed. Ive looked on google and it only goes to am2 socket.
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2281
> 
> Could this be the reason? hard to say but its certainly why your 64C on the core at 4.5ghz


Sorry to hear you're going..

As for my sig, yes, it's up to date. And the cooler goes to AM3+ too. Actually as far as I know the mounting system for coolers is the same for AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ ...

I did cool the room quite a lot (winter can do that) so I'm pretty sure it's NOT the temps that are holding me back, neither is the cooler... it's sadly the chip.


----------



## sdlvx

Guys, I found something really, really odd.

So, I was digging around my BIOS and I decided to turn off thermal throttling on my 990FXA-UD5. I saw temps were fine and in the upper 50s lower 60s under load, and critical is at 90c and warning is 70c.

Anyways, long story short, I found out that even though my temps were all under 62c, my motherboard was actually lowering my CPU speed and voltage, even though it didn't show up as being lowered. How do I know? It was doing this in Linux and it would be baking textures would take way long and temps would be really low for some reason (like 40c max) and renders would take a lot longer than normal.

This thing would just run poorly, yet even in Windows CPUZ and everything else would report proper frequencies and voltages.

I turned off thermal throttling and now temps are a lot higher (mid 60s) and it's a lot less stable.

But HWMonitor is telling me tmpin0 is 25c max with IBT, tmpin1 is 39c and tmpin2 is 61c (with throttling off).

Is this just a Linux thing that was throttling me back or did I find something? Did I find something good or have I been a dumbass this entire time?

EDIT: also, I found IBT only reports unstable system if it gets different results. You can get a total result for every run and it'll say you're stable.
And if it's anything I saw increase in IBT performance turning throttling off (even though my temps were not near 70c before).

So, what is this? Linux? Gigabyte BIOS? Secret of Piledriver? Or just me screwing up and leaving thermal throttling on when everyone else turns it off?

EDIT 2: Well, for anyone who is interested. I had to bump the volts up a bunch (I'm at 1.62v and 5ghz now) and I got it kind of stable in IBT. I also got the right result back for most of the runs (3.69....).

I'm running prime95 now with these volts. About to come up on 10 minutes of 5ghz without an error.

I am starting to think that the AVX/FMA/etc part of Piledriver is very very weak and it takes a lot of volts to make that part of the chip not blow when you overclock.

For most people it's not going to matter since there's not a lot of things that use AVX/FMA/etc, but if you compile your own software (like gentoo =[) and you need AVX/FMA/etc you're gonna need a lot of volts.

EDIT 3: 15 minutes of Prime95 at 5ghz with no error. I see temps skyrocket from mid 50s to 66c in an instant, the system hangs for a few seconds. I go to run Cinebench R11.5 and it's running at like half speed. It takes too damn long to even finish, I feel like I should be scoring about 4 or 5 instead of mid 8s.

I reboot and everything is fine, CB runs like normal.

What the hell is going on with this chip? It just enters cripple mode and runs like total ass even though CPU-Z says it's at 5ghz. And then you reboot and it's fine again.

Conjecture and input needed please!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Your memory is 1600 (I assume you mean 800 MHz per module and not DDR400 lol, I'm not even aware of a board that supports FX + DDR400, so stupid question, but just checking - otherwise, are you on 800 MHz single channel?) Is the memory overclocked from 1333 or 1066? Please clarify that.
> 
> What are your temps? Are you running the stock fan? What kind of case? Case fans?
> 
> The FX-8350 supports up to 4.2 GHz stock on stock fan, but you didn't specify the processor unless I missed an earlier post. The 8350 should OC to 4.2 GHz stable on even the stock fan easily... If you are running an 8320, it might be a different story.


Ah yes its 1600 memory, sorry i was going by what CPUZ reads it as I sould have specified, I added my rig to my sig so check it out. Its a 8320 and temps arent the issue, my case is cracked open like how I do when stress testing and the socket temps are under 60c.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ah yes its 1600 memory, sorry i was going by what CPUZ reads it as I sould have specified, I added my rig to my sig so check it out. Its a 8320 and temps arent the issue, my case is cracked open like how I do when stress testing and the socket temps are under 60c.


I kinda figured.. the memory isn't OC is it? I only ask because you said you thought it might be the memory.

Also, you should probably stress test it with everything under normal conditions (unless you are just checking vdroop, in which case you test with C'N'C off if you want to check the mobo's actual vdroop, as C'N'C adds a little more voltage drop), but the case should be under normal usage conditions with the side and everything on, fans at normal speed if they are adjustable.

What is your CPU cooling? The 8320 obviously can't reach 4.0 GHz+ as easily as the 8350 under normal conditions since it's a 500 MHz OC (whereas the 8350 is 4.0-4.2 GHz stock)...


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Guys, I found something really, really odd.
> 
> So, I was digging around my BIOS and I decided to turn off thermal throttling on my 990FXA-UD5. I saw temps were fine and in the upper 50s lower 60s under load, and critical is at 90c and warning is 70c.
> 
> Anyways, long story short, I found out that even though my temps were all under 62c, my motherboard was actually lowering my CPU speed and voltage, even though it didn't show up as being lowered. How do I know? It was doing this in Linux and it would be baking textures would take way long and temps would be really low for some reason (like 40c max) and renders would take a lot longer than normal.
> 
> This thing would just run poorly, yet even in Windows CPUZ and everything else would report proper frequencies and voltages.
> 
> I turned off thermal throttling and now temps are a lot higher (mid 60s) and it's a lot less stable.
> 
> But HWMonitor is telling me tmpin0 is 25c max with IBT, tmpin1 is 39c and tmpin2 is 61c (with throttling off).
> 
> Is this just a Linux thing that was throttling me back or did I find something? Did I find something good or have I been a dumbass this entire time?
> 
> EDIT: also, I found IBT only reports unstable system if it gets different results. You can get a total **** result for every run and it'll say you're stable.
> And if it's anything I saw increase in IBT performance turning throttling off (even though my temps were not near 70c before).
> 
> So, what is this? Linux? Gigabyte BIOS? Secret of Piledriver? Or just me screwing up and leaving thermal throttling on when everyone else turns it off?
> 
> EDIT 2: Well, for anyone who is interested. I had to bump the volts up a bunch (I'm at 1.62v and 5ghz now) and I got it kind of stable in IBT. I also got the right result back for most of the runs (3.69....).
> 
> I'm running prime95 now with these volts. About to come up on 10 minutes of 5ghz without an error.
> 
> I am starting to think that the AVX/FMA/etc part of Piledriver is very very weak and it takes a lot of volts to make that part of the chip not blow when you overclock.
> 
> For most people it's not going to matter since there's not a lot of things that use AVX/FMA/etc, but if you compile your own software (like gentoo =[) and you need AVX/FMA/etc you're gonna need a lot of volts.


Were you stressing the CPU when it was lowered? Do you have APM, Turbo, or C'N'C enabled? I doubt it was Linux. Most likely one of the many settings in the BIOS that can throttle the CPU automatically depending on load. What speed are you running at (I probably missed an earlier post about some of this)?

1.62v for stable is WAY too high. Unless you don't care about frying the chip, stay under 1.55v. Just my advice. I have a friend who fried his 8150 @ 1.57v after a couple weeks and it was rated @ 1.55v max like the 8350. I can't recommend breaking rated voltages unless you are prepared to buy a new chip. Be careful.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Were you stressing the CPU when it was lowered? Do you have APM, Turbo, or C'N'C enabled? I doubt it was Linux. Most likely one of the many settings in the BIOS that can throttle the CPU automatically depending on load. What speed are you running at (I probably missed an earlier post about some of this)?
> 
> 1.62v for stable is WAY too high. Unless you don't care about frying the chip, stay under 1.55v. Just my advice. I have a friend who fried his 1850 @ 1.57v after a could weeks. Be careful.


I have APM, Turbo. CnC all disabled. It just happened in Windows now too so it doesn't seem like Linux at all. I added another edit.

I want to see if I can invoke it happening again running these volts and letting prime95 do its thing, but I have a feeling this chip isn't going to last long if I keep doing that.

I've been running 1.58v for a while now and I think it's been fine, unless I've managed to destroy it already and these are just the symptoms. I don't really care if it dies though. It was this or a 3930k and I wanted something to beat on. I had that stupid i7 920 for almost 5 years and I was so bored with it.

Temps are normally in the 50s with my loop so I can deal with the temps. A part of this too is that I want to see if 1.55v is really what it's cracked up to be. Last time I went to my parents I was playing with my old Opteron 165 and I was googling around for max vcore, and everyone said 1.55v but threads were full of people running mid 1.6v range for years without issue.

I guess it's just luck of the draw. I wouldn't be surprised if Piledriver could take more volts than Bulldozer though. GloFo 32nm used to suck complete skunk anus and now it seems somewhat better.

EDIT: But even if I am destroying this chip at least I'm providing valuable information. I'm sure there's a lot of people who would want to know if a chip will blow at 1.62v and in the 50c range, and I'm kind of curious too.

It'd be one thing if I came in here and was upset, but if this thing ends up unstable at 3ghz and 1.5v because I boned it I'm fine with it. It's not the first chip I'd have toasted. Although it'd be the first one that I liked and I wouldn't go, "YES ITS FINALLY DEAD!" like that P4 prescott I had.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I have APM, Turbo. CnC all disabled. It just happened in Windows now too so it doesn't seem like Linux at all. I added another edit.
> 
> I want to see if I can invoke it happening again running these volts and letting prime95 do its thing, but I have a feeling this chip isn't going to last long if I keep doing that.
> 
> I've been running 1.58v for a while now and I think it's been fine, unless I've managed to destroy it already and these are just the symptoms. I don't really care if it dies though. It was this or a 3930k and I wanted something to beat on. I had that stupid i7 920 for almost 5 years and I was so bored with it.
> 
> Temps are normally in the 50s with my loop so I can deal with the temps. A part of this too is that I want to see if 1.55v is really what it's cracked up to be. Last time I went to my parents I was playing with my old Opteron 165 and I was googling around for max vcore, and everyone said 1.55v but threads were full of people running mid 1.6v range for years without issue.
> 
> I guess it's just luck of the draw. I wouldn't be surprised if Piledriver could take more volts than Bulldozer though. GloFo 32nm used to suck complete skunk anus and now it seems somewhat better.


If it's stable @ 1.6v, it's not dead yet, but you could be pushing it. What frequency are you trying to run?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> If it's stable @ 1.6v, it's not dead yet, but you could be pushing it. What frequency are you trying to run?


Just 5ghz stable in IBT with the AMD binaries and Prime95. Oddly enough, I saw IBT with AMD binaries cough up an error quicker than Prime95. I think it may be time to question the conventional wisdom in this thread about Prime95 and IBT. I used to reject Prime95 but after this and seeing this crazy ass oddities in performance I don't know.

I've never seen a chip derp out and lose massive performance like this while still saying it's at 5ghz.

I'm also starting to wonder if there's things you can do to invoke this massive performance degredation besides overvolting like this and overclocking. It felt like it was running half speed. Maybe part of why AMD FX blows so hard in SC2 and Shogun 2 has to do with the fact that the code there is invoking whatever I"m invoking and causing the chip to run in neutered mode even though it's telling you it's fine.

I'm gonna play with it some more tomorrow. If I do roast this chip I will just run it stock and put it in an mATX render node. I could definitely use it and I know someone else that needs a net render render node too. So it's not the end of the world if this one dies.

For science and bravery. I need sleep though. Hopefully someone chimes in and investigates this further that has a bunch of 8350s laying around. I really don't believe I've ever seen a chip do this before.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Just 5ghz stable in IBT with the AMD binaries and Prime95. Oddly enough, I saw IBT with AMD binaries cough up an error quicker than Prime95. I think it may be time to question the conventional wisdom in this thread about Prime95 and IBT. I used to reject Prime95 but after this and seeing this crazy ass oddities in performance I don't know.
> 
> I've never seen a chip derp out and lose massive performance like this while still saying it's at 5ghz.
> 
> I'm also starting to wonder if there's things you can do to invoke this massive performance degredation besides overvolting like this and overclocking. It felt like it was running half speed. Maybe part of why AMD FX blows so hard in SC2 and Shogun 2 has to do with the fact that the code there is invoking whatever I"m invoking and causing the chip to run in neutered mode even though it's telling you it's fine.
> 
> I'm gonna play with it some more tomorrow. If I do roast this chip I will just run it stock and put it in an mATX render node. I could definitely use it and I know someone else that needs a net render render node too. So it's not the end of the world if this one dies.
> 
> For science and bravery. I need sleep though. Hopefully someone chimes in and investigates this further that has a bunch of 8350s laying around. I really don't believe I've ever seen a chip do this before.


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/444?vs=697

It's close to the i7-990X on all the benchmarks - there's a SC2 one there too where the 990X gets about 8 FPS higher, but the 990X is also a $1050 chip.

Here's another one comparing the FX-8350 to the i5-3750k (current recommended gaming standard), AND the i7-3770k, and even the 3820k: 



 - the 8350 wins 9x out of 10 in all real-world tests against the 3570k, 3770k and 3820k.

Is it dispensable @ only $200? Many budgets say yes, play around with it, fry one or two, no biggie. My budget says I have to preserve the one I have for a while, but your results can vary if you have "a bunch of 8350s laying around"







It's a cheap CPU, but it is by no means a toy, technically speaking.

You'll probably fry that one at 1.62v though, and you shouldn't need anywhere near that to get to 5.0 GHz. Just sayin'


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Maybe part of why AMD FX blows so hard in SC2 and Shogun 2 has to do with the fact that the code there is invoking whatever I"m invoking and causing the chip to run in neutered mode even though it's telling you it's fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Is this just a Linux thing that was throttling me back or did I find something?


Just a question: Why are you worried about SC2 and gaming when you're running Linux?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, on the RAM...
> I Will NOT buy Crucial RAM. I have a whole pile of dead Crucial RAM you can have. A while entire box full of it, no OC on any of it. It's junk. If you want it, we can make shipping arrangements lol, it's all 100% DEAD, but if you want it...
> 
> I only trust Corsair, G.Skill, and OCZ for RAM. Period. Kingston is garbage, too. It doesn't perform well, although I've had lots of Kingston and it didn't die, it's low performance in my experience, but Best Buy sells it exclusively for insanely inflated prices, so that should tell you something. We all have out opinions and do's and don'ts. I don't buy memory from anyone except Corsair, G.Skill and OCZ. Sorry if it sounds like I'm scolding you, but it was a pretty bad suggestion. I hope it helps you learn something though...


If want to send it haha, i can oc my crucial 89823 1t 2133mhz on 1.5 v i just havent tried for more


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Just a question: Why are you worried about SC2 and gaming when you're running Linux?


More likely those 2 games are single threaded and CPU bound instead of GPU bound. That's what many knowledgeable software designers call bad design. More and more of the newer games are mulithreaded and GPU bound that is good design that will work better on our Vishera CPUs.
AMD has been working with game designers and giving some seed money to develop multi threaded games that will show off the advantages of the 8 core processors.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

I now have 3 profiles, the last 2 show the differences between stress testing applications and the vcore requirements









Silent which is my standard - running @ 4.0 with Turbo disabled, lowerred CPU VDDA to 2.2 from 2.5 and reduced vcore to 1.2, IBT and AIDA64 stable, not tested OCCT yet, not going to bother with Prime. Everything here is aimed at low temps, low noise, and reduced power consumption, but maintaining stock speeds (less the turbo mode).

AIDA&IBT - running 4.7 at 1.43125 and CPU VDDA lowered to 2.2 - core temps never exceed 50 in IBT or AIDA unless I do an FPU only test in AIDA, then they rise to 55. This is my gaming profile.

OCCT - running 4.7 @ 1.4875 core temps hit 58.

I could just use the OOCT profile I guess, and have reliability throughout, but all my day-day applications are rock solid using the AIDA&IBT profile, so i'm inclined to go with the lower thermals and vcore requirement, the only exception being handbrake which is stable, but pushes temps to circa 60. I am going to see how the AIDA&IBT profile goes, and if I don't notice anything untoward after several weeks I will bin the OCCT profile altogether and maybe look to tweak the AIDA&IBT profile further.

I do have one question, in IBT when it did 10 passes on extreme it comes up with a message stating the system is stable, and the number it shows is something like -1.#IDBB#-11000, is this is normal?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, It was a mamber here named adroit... That's all I can remember. I didn't bookmark his results, so I can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got to 5.0 GHz stable on the Hyper 212 Evo fan.
> 
> If the chip basically runs 4.2 GHz stock on the stock fan, I'll be pretty disappointed if all it can do it a measly 4.5-4.6 with once of the best fans out there... what's the point?


Theres no chance that someone got 5Ghz stable on a 212 evo. I have my 212 evo sitting in a box under my desk because of its poor performance when doing high overclocking. its heat threshold is rather low and it will skyrocket temps after 4.4-4.5Ghz on anything more than 1.38V.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're way outdated if you think the number of ram sticks has an impact on anything outside of LN2 and a little extra heat.


That's _mostly_ true. In my case, with 4 sticks my ud7 won't support the 1866 memory divider (although I could hit 1886 with 4 sticks with a ref oc and the 1600 divider). When I put two sticks in instead, the 1866 divider works fine.


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> I do have one question, in IBT when it did 10 passes on extreme it comes up with a message stating the system is stable, and the number it shows is something like -1.#IDBB#-11000, is this is normal?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris.


That is an undefined result. == unstable/fail.


----------



## ChrisB17

Wow coming up on the 15 hr mark on prime using 95% of ram. Could it be I got my rig
Prime stable. Woow


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Wow coming up on the 15 hr mark on prime using 95% of ram. Could it be I got my rig
> Prime stable. Woow


well share the secrets


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> If it's stable @ 1.6v, it's not dead yet, but you could be pushing it. What frequency are you trying to run?
> 
> 
> 
> Just 5ghz stable in IBT with the AMD binaries and Prime95. Oddly enough, I saw IBT with AMD binaries cough up an error quicker than Prime95. I think it may be time to question the conventional wisdom in this thread about Prime95 and IBT. I used to reject Prime95 but after this and seeing this crazy ass oddities in performance I don't know.
> 
> I've never seen a chip derp out and lose massive performance like this while still saying it's at 5ghz.
> 
> I'm also starting to wonder if there's things you can do to invoke this massive performance degredation besides overvolting like this and overclocking. It felt like it was running half speed. Maybe part of why AMD FX blows so hard in SC2 and Shogun 2 has to do with the fact that the code there is invoking whatever I"m invoking and causing the chip to run in neutered mode even though it's telling you it's fine.
> 
> I'm gonna play with it some more tomorrow. If I do roast this chip I will just run it stock and put it in an mATX render node. I could definitely use it and I know someone else that needs a net render render node too. So it's not the end of the world if this one dies.
> 
> For science and bravery. I need sleep though. Hopefully someone chimes in and investigates this further that has a bunch of 8350s laying around. I really don't believe I've ever seen a chip do this before.
Click to expand...

Or, ya know, because SC2 is a single-thread program and the Bulldozer design sucks at single threaded things...

You managed to remove your thermal cap, congrats, that's usually step one when overclocking.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I kinda figured.. the memory isn't OC is it? I only ask because you said you thought it might be the memory.
> 
> Also, you should probably stress test it with everything under normal conditions (unless you are just checking vdroop, in which case you test with C'N'C off if you want to check the mobo's actual vdroop, as C'N'C adds a little more voltage drop), but the case should be under normal usage conditions with the side and everything on, fans at normal speed if they are adjustable.
> 
> What is your CPU cooling? The 8320 obviously can't reach 4.0 GHz+ as easily as the 8350 under normal conditions since it's a 500 MHz OC (whereas the 8350 is 4.0-4.2 GHz stock)...


The cooling is in my sig, its a 212 Hyper evo and no the memory isnt OC'd. (TBH im not even sure how to do that) It seems like everytime I solve a problem with this processor another one crops up. Can setting LLC to higher settings like 100% or 75% cause the freezing im seeing when stress testing with OCCT? I could try dropping it to 50% and see if the freezing stops and still keeps the vdroop away. Or could it be the memory, should I try running it at 1333 mhz maybe?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> I kinda figured.. the memory isn't OC is it? I only ask because you said you thought it might be the memory.
> 
> Also, you should probably stress test it with everything under normal conditions (unless you are just checking vdroop, in which case you test with C'N'C off if you want to check the mobo's actual vdroop, as C'N'C adds a little more voltage drop), but the case should be under normal usage conditions with the side and everything on, fans at normal speed if they are adjustable.
> 
> What is your CPU cooling? The 8320 obviously can't reach 4.0 GHz+ as easily as the 8350 under normal conditions since it's a 500 MHz OC (whereas the 8350 is 4.0-4.2 GHz stock)...
> 
> 
> 
> The cooling is in my sig, its a 212 Hyper evo and no the memory isnt OC'd. (TBH im not even sure how to do that) It seems like everytime I solve a problem with this processor another one crops up. Can setting LLC to higher settings like 100% or 75% cause the freezing im seeing when stress testing with OCCT? I could try dropping it to 50% and see if the freezing stops and still keeps the vdroop away. Or could it be the memory, should I try running it at 1333 mhz maybe?
Click to expand...

Well I can help with the RAM thing anyway. Here, read this.


----------



## Trafnovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "1.65v" for DDR3. Most people don't bother pushing beyond that anyway.


Thanks mate


----------



## Rhaom

I have just bought this CPU but I have a problem with it running hot.

My system temperature is 41C and my CPU will run up to 50C while I am gaming... I realise it can probably handle 50C but I have heard people say they get as cool as 16C while running idle... I am around 35C at idle..

I am looking at Dual Fan Air Coolers but the thing is I dont think there is space between the CPU and the Ram slots to fit a fan in

My motherboard is an Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3.

Currently I am running a CPU Air Cooler not dissimlar to a Zalman CNPS10X-Performa Cooler but if I try to take the fan off and place it on the other side (Between the cpu and the memory slots) it doesnt fit since the memory is in the way so I am bothered that I cannot buy a dual fan since it seems it wont fit?

I was looking at scan.co.uk under dual fan air cpu coolers.... can someone give me some advice as to if any of the fans on the following page will fit or which one I should get

http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/coolers-air/multi-cpu-coolers-2-3-4-fans


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhaom*
> 
> I have just bought this CPU but I have a problem with it running hot.
> 
> My system temperature is 41C and my CPU will run up to 50C while I am gaming... I realise it can probably handle 50C but I have heard people say they get as cool as 16C while running idle... I am around 35C at idle..
> 
> I am looking at Dual Fan Air Coolers but the thing is I dont think there is space between the CPU and the Ram slots to fit a fan in
> 
> My motherboard is an Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3.
> 
> Currently I am running a CPU Air Cooler not dissimlar to a Zalman CNPS10X-Performa Cooler but if I try to take the fan off and place it on the other side (Between the cpu and the memory slots) it doesnt fit since the memory is in the way so I am bothered that I cannot buy a dual fan since it seems it wont fit?
> 
> I was looking at scan.co.uk under dual fan air cpu coolers.... can someone give me some advice as to if any of the fans on the following page will fit or which one I should get
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/coolers-air/multi-cpu-coolers-2-3-4-fans


your temps are fine, and i have heard that the idle temps are not correct most of the time and not to worry about them. Load temps is what you wanna watch and as long as you are below mid 60's you are good to go.


----------



## sem115

Have gigabyte UD3 with 8350. stock cooler getting 32 idle 58 max on 4.2
got corsair h80i overclocked to 4.5 idle 20 max load 42.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhaom*
> 
> I have just bought this CPU but I have a problem with it running hot.
> 
> My system temperature is 41C and my CPU will run up to 50C while I am gaming... I realise it can probably handle 50C but I have heard people say they get as cool as 16C while running idle... I am around 35C at idle..
> 
> I am looking at Dual Fan Air Coolers but the thing is I dont think there is space between the CPU and the Ram slots to fit a fan in
> 
> My motherboard is an Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3.
> 
> Currently I am running a CPU Air Cooler not dissimlar to a Zalman CNPS10X-Performa Cooler but if I try to take the fan off and place it on the other side (Between the cpu and the memory slots) it doesnt fit since the memory is in the way so I am bothered that I cannot buy a dual fan since it seems it wont fit?
> 
> I was looking at scan.co.uk under dual fan air cpu coolers.... can someone give me some advice as to if any of the fans on the following page will fit or which one I should get
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/coolers-air/multi-cpu-coolers-2-3-4-fans


It's not actually 16C; you can never go below ambient with anything short of chilled water. It's just that AMD uses a formula to calculate the temps, and it's only really accurate at 40C and higher.

As for your idle of 35C, I'm betting that you're looking at the CPU Socket temp instead of the CPU Core temp. Quite a difference to be had there.

Also, The CPU is good for 62C Core temp.

In terms of coolers, if your ram is too tall for a front fan, then... you need shorter ram. Sorry, but for the most part all tower coolers are the same height. What you could look into are twin-tower coolers, and use the fan in the middle and one on the back. It would be a toss up between "LN45543", "LN42716" and "LN30100" on that list. I know for a fact the Noctua NH-D14 is capable of being mounted in reverse to allow for tall ram, I assume the same with the Silver Arrow and the Phanteks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sem115*
> 
> Have gigabyte UD3 with 8350. stock cooler getting 32 idle 58 max on 4.2
> got corsair h80i overclocked to 4.5 idle 20 max load 42.


Congrats, but you could probably push that to 4.8Ghz.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or, ya know, because SC2 is a single-thread program and the Bulldozer design sucks at single threaded things...
> 
> You managed to remove your thermal cap, congrats, that's usually step one when overclocking.


Here's the thing Kyad:

1. It still acts like thermal throttling when *every* power option is disabled including the motherboard ones.

2. When this happens, the CPU still reports the right frequencies for everything, but it runs extremely slow and temps never break 40c.

3. It only happens when I push the chip doing things that use the fancy new instructions (AVX/FMA/etc).


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well I can help with the RAM thing anyway. Here, read this.


Thanks I bookmarked that. But 1 thing it didn't mention was if its better to raise RAM speed and timings to get a more stable CPU overclock or lower them. Which will give me more stability?


----------



## cssorkinman

This thread needs a few stickies so the regulars don't have to politely answer the same questions so many times...lol
1. Explaining differences between core and socket temps and the limits of each.
2. A thorough explanation of system voltages, Vdroop , LLC and what are generally safe limits for each voltage setting.
3. Explanation of how Temps are figured on these chips.
4. Why it's important to use something other than prime 95 to establish stability with the Vishera.
5. A general guide on realistic oveclocking expectations based on what cooling solution you have.

I think that would save Kyadkc, Fears, Red and others some typing....


----------



## ChrisB17

Stable? Do temps look ok?

4.5 ghz 1.380 idle 1.392 load, 2400 CPU NB, 2600HT, 16g DDR3-2133 ram


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This thread needs a few stickies so the regulars don't have to politely answer the same questions so many times...lol
> 1. Explaining differences between core and socket temps and the limits of each.
> 2. A thorough explanation of system voltages, Vdroop , LLC and what are generally safe limits for each voltage setting.
> 3. Explanation of how Temps are figured on these chips.
> 4. Why it's important to use something other than prime 95 to establish stability with the Vishera.
> 5. *A general guide on realistic oveclocking expectations based on what cooling solution you have.*
> 
> I think that would save Kyadkc, Fears, Red and others some typing....




I can help with this part


----------



## cssorkinman

Very nice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This thread needs a few stickies so the regulars don't have to politely answer the same questions so many times...lol
> 1. Explaining differences between core and socket temps and the limits of each.
> 2. A thorough explanation of system voltages, Vdroop , LLC and what are generally safe limits for each voltage setting.
> 3. Explanation of how Temps are figured on these chips.
> 4. Why it's important to use something other than prime 95 to establish stability with the Vishera.
> 5. A general guide on realistic oveclocking expectations based on what cooling solution you have.
> 
> I think that would save Kyadkc, Fears, Red and others some typing....


agreed ahha


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Been trying to get 5ghz stable but i cant manage to do it yet. So instead ill have to settle for 5100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only done 30 runs IBT going to do occt or prime next if it will let me.
> IBT results bit weird, Like bloodstains last night they showing -1 result. Ran it 3 times still with the same result. so i guess itll do. Vcore bit toasty at a top vcore of 1.56. Temps are fantastic though. Vcore 1 on on the radar are the vrms i think. Forgot to add my fan to it and first run it went up to 80's. with my fan it never reached 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITs alright for benchmarking i guess


VERY NICE!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Stable? Do temps look ok?
> 
> 4.5 ghz 1.380 idle 1.392 load, 2400 CPU NB, 2600HT, 16g DDR3-2133 ram


Temps are fine. You can't push much farther, but they're fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This thread needs a few stickies so the regulars don't have to politely answer the same questions so many times...lol
> 1. Explaining differences between core and socket temps and the limits of each.
> 2. A thorough explanation of system voltages, Vdroop , LLC and what are generally safe limits for each voltage setting.
> 3. Explanation of how Temps are figured on these chips.
> 4. Why it's important to use something other than prime 95 to establish stability with the Vishera.
> 5. A general guide on realistic oveclocking expectations based on what cooling solution you have.
> 
> I think that would save Kyadkc, Fears, Red and others some typing....


Someone would have to pester a Forum Mod into changing ownership. Shouldn't be hard considering our OP ditched us, but I dunno which mod to pester.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> I can help with this part


Na, we need something a bit bigger. Extended into 5Ghz+ with overlays for Single-Tower, Twin-Tower, 120mm CLC, thick 120mm CLC, 240mm CLC, and finally Custom Loop. Just "Air Coolers" isn't enough, and 4.5 is really optimistic for some cheapo coolers.


----------



## alcal

Yo guys, new 8350 rolled in today. Batch 1435 I believe. VID is 1.425 according to HWinfo? Is that possible? I can't check the bios ATM


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Yo guys, new 8350 rolled in today. Batch 1435 I believe. VID is 1.425 according to HWinfo? Is that possible? I can't check the bios ATM


Your chip was made in 2014? (you mean 1235 on the batch number?)

And 1.425v is possible if it's turboing. Disable Turbo.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Someone would have to pester a Forum Mod into changing ownership. Shouldn't be hard considering our OP ditched us, but I dunno which mod to pester.


Pester an editor if you want the thread ownership changed








txtmstrjoe is the AMD editor


----------



## Krusher33

That sounds familiar with Raven actually. I think there was another club he started up and didn't bother with it. I might be mistaken though.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your chip was made in 2014? (you mean 1235 on the batch number?)
> 
> And 1.425v is possible if it's turboing. Disable Turbo.


Nope, batch on my last chip was 1247 and this one is 1245. It was at idle when I read the voltage of 1.425 and after 40 minutes of gaming with an H80 it topped out at 40 degrees, so maybe this is one of those super leaky batches.


----------



## ComputerRestore

For those with really good CPU coolers. I wonder if you'd like to try this to see what kind of results you can get. (MultiThread Mayhem even)

With Turbo Enabled, C'n'C Always Enabled, and the rest of the Power Saving stuff Enabled.

Overclock the CPU with the FSB so that you can have the CPU Overclock to some high speed. I'm doing 233FSB which gives me 4.5Ghz and around 4.8Ghz with Turbo which is a bit too much for my Air Cooler.
On Asus I have to use Offset Voltage mode so I can choose a set amount of voltage to add under load.

I'm interested what can be reached using this method and better cooling. It would be cool to see it run at 5.0Ghz and then Turbo up to like 5.6Ghz for less intensive/lightly threaded programs.
Quote:


> Na, we need something a bit bigger. Extended into 5Ghz+ with overlays for Single-Tower, Twin-Tower, 120mm CLC, thick 120mm CLC, 240mm CLC, and finally Custom Loop. Just "Air Coolers" isn't enough, and 4.5 is really optimistic for some cheapo coolers.


Hmmm? You don't like my Wattage Rating scale based on Overclock? I'll see if I can get it to 5.0Ghz+, but it'll still be based on wattage rating as a cooling capacity.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Nope, batch on my last chip was 1247 and this one is 1245. It was at idle when I read the voltage of 1.425 and after 40 minutes of gaming with an H80 it topped out at 40 degrees, so maybe this is one of those super leaky batches.


Was anything wrong with that batch?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Was anything wrong with that batch?


What do you mean? I haven't started to OC yet, but it seems this is one of the so called "leaky" batches with a high VID but lowish temps.


----------



## ChrisB17

I have a 1247 I was just wondering. I like my chip.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For those with really good CPU coolers. I wonder if you'd like to try this to see what kind of results you can get. (MultiThread Mayhem even)
> 
> With Turbo Enabled, C'n'C Always Enabled, and the rest of the Power Saving stuff Enabled.
> 
> Overclock the CPU with the FSB so that you can have the CPU Overclock to some high speed. I'm doing 233FSB which gives me 4.5Ghz and around 4.8Ghz with Turbo which is a bit too much for my Air Cooler.
> On Asus I have to use Offset Voltage mode so I can choose a set amount of voltage to add under load.
> 
> I'm interested what can be reached using this method and better cooling. It would be cool to see it run at 5.0Ghz and then Turbo up to like 5.6Ghz for less intensive/lightly threaded programs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Na, we need something a bit bigger. Extended into 5Ghz+ with overlays for Single-Tower, Twin-Tower, 120mm CLC, thick 120mm CLC, 240mm CLC, and finally Custom Loop. Just "Air Coolers" isn't enough, and 4.5 is really optimistic for some cheapo coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm? You don't like my Wattage Rating scale based on Overclock? I'll see if I can get it to 5.0Ghz+, but it'll still be based on wattage rating as a cooling capacity.
Click to expand...

I like it just fine, it just doesn't have enough info in it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone would have to pester a Forum Mod into changing ownership. Shouldn't be hard considering our OP ditched us, but I dunno which mod to pester.
> 
> 
> 
> Pester an editor if you want the thread ownership changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txtmstrjoe is the AMD editor
Click to expand...

Alrighty, guess I'll bug txtmstrjoe then.

EDIT: and done.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I have a 1247 I was just wondering. I like my chip.


Yeah I had a 1247 but my mobo destroyed it. Amazon sent me a 1245 as a replacement.


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I have a 1247 I was just wondering. I like my chip.


i have a 1249 but what do the numbers mean?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i have a 1249 but what do the numbers mean?


12 - Year, 49 - Week


----------



## ChrisB17

what is a normal Gflop range in IBT? I am getting between 85-90


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> what is a normal Gflop range in IBT? I am getting between 85-90


yes for ibt with avx.. Upto 110 on the highest


----------



## Morbious81

Okay, here it is at 4.8 ish
Max temp is a bit higher than I'd like it to be, but I may just be reaching the limits of my cooling solution.



Critiques and suggestions are always welcome. Most of you have a lot more experience with this CPU than I do. I'm just flying by the seat of my pants and using what I know to see what I can get out of it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Okay, here it is at 4.8 ish
> Max temp is a bit higher than I'd like it to be, but I may just be reaching the limits of my cooling solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Critiques and suggestions are always welcome. Most of you have a lot more experience with this CPU than I do. I'm just flying by the seat of my pants and using what I know to see what I can get out of it.


I'd say you found your limit, ya. Don't worry about the temps, nothing pushes as hard as stress programs do.

Now is when you re-enable Cool'n'Quiet and make sure it's still stable


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok im am now 100% sure that LLC is causing the freezing that im seeing. I am running OCCT as im typing this with the LLC set to 50%. This DOES cause some vdroop but it seems the only way to keep the freezing away. Minutes ago I had exactly the same settings, 4.1ghz @ 1.39v, and the only thing I changed was setting LLC to 75%. While the Vdroop went away within 23 seconds of starting OCCT it froze. So it seems that i will have to live with the vdroop with this processor unless someone knows a way around my problem. Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im am now 100% sure that LLC is causing the freezing that im seeing. I am running OCCT as im typing this with the LLC set to 50%. This DOES cause some vdroop but it seems the only way to keep the freezing away. Minutes ago I had exactly the same settings, 4.1ghz @ 1.39v, and the only thing I changed was setting LLC to 75%. While the Vdroop went away within 23 seconds of starting OCCT it froze. So it seems that i will have to live with the vdroop with this processor unless someone knows a way around my problem. Thanks.


Better cooling


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Better cooling


cooling not the issue now, my case is cracked open and core temps dont even reach 40C before it freezes. Also I have a Cooler master 212 hyper evo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Deadboy
Oh? I thought in an earlier post you had more trouble with freezes with a higher level of LLC. To me that meant something was probably getting warm due to the extra volts and was giving up the ghost. Sorry if I misinterpreted what you said.
Your board is a 6+2 power phase isn't it? I was thinking it should be good for a higher clock than that too.
Also I believe your PSU has pretty high amperage rating on the 12 rail , so that shouldn't be a limiting factor either.

With my chip a drop in core temp of 10 C is good for about 200 mhz when the necessary voltage is added , the cooler the better and that includes the VRMS etc.
5.25 ghz @ 1.6volts @ 40 C ( ambient of about 20C ) vs 5.525Ghz @ 1.72 volts @ 30 C ambients being around 0c. The voltages shown were the what was requested, after Vdroop the actuals were about .07 V lower. The temps were on the core at 100% load on all 8 cores. ( don't try this at home kids lol ). I had a 12 inch fan blowing on each side of the motherboard while doing this too








My rig will run prime on 1.31 volts at 4ghz , but the fact it's an 8350 helps it a bit.
Fun to play with , aren't they? Good luck


----------



## Deadboy90

*sigh* I just had to lower the LLC AGAIN from 50% to 25% because the freezing reappeared after i pushed it to 4.3ghz. Makes me long for an emoticon banging its head on a wall...


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'd say you found your limit, ya. Don't worry about the temps, nothing pushes as hard as stress programs do.
> 
> Now is when you re-enable Cool'n'Quiet and make sure it's still stable


Hmmmm I've never turned Cool'n'Quiet back on when overclocking..... I did so though and it booted, and ran occt just fine for 5min (had to leave for work, will run a longer test tomorrow....) the only odd thing I noticed is CnQ just bounces between 1.4GHz, and 4.8GHz. typically it has a few ranges in between the min and max. Any ideas why it's not "stepping" and just going between the two frequencies?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'd say you found your limit, ya. Don't worry about the temps, nothing pushes as hard as stress programs do.
> 
> Now is when you re-enable Cool'n'Quiet and make sure it's still stable
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I've never turned Cool'n'Quiet back on when overclocking..... I did so though and it booted, and ran occt just fine for 5min (had to leave for work, will run a longer test tomorrow....) the only odd thing I noticed is CnQ just bounces between 1.4GHz, and 4.8GHz. typically it has a few ranges in between the min and max. Any ideas why it's not "stepping" and just going between the two frequencies?
Click to expand...

Nope. Not a clue. Frankly I don't care much though, the whole point of C'n'Q for me is it lowers power consumption when I'm not using it, which means the only one I really care about it that lowest setting.


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope. Not a clue. Frankly I don't care much though, the whole point of C'n'Q for me is it lowers power consumption when I'm not using it, which means the only one I really care about it that lowest setting.


I agree, it's nice to save on power consumption. 1.4 is a nice idle freguency for that.
I'm going to do some playing around to see if I can make it step through different levels. I'll let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## breakfromyou

Are these 8320's seriously not hitting 4 ghz on a regular basis without a voltage bump? I have mine at 1.325v at 4.2, and it's been running prime95 for 7 hours now...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breakfromyou*
> 
> Are these 8320's seriously not hitting 4 ghz on a regular basis without a voltage bump? I have mine at 1.325v at 4.2, and it's been running prime95 for 7 hours now...


Sadly no. I had to up my voltage all the way to 1.42 to hit 4.4ghz that im at now. Sadly I think I have hit my limit, im at 10 minutes of OCCT with the core temps at 66c.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breakfromyou*
> 
> Are these 8320's seriously not hitting 4 ghz on a regular basis without a voltage bump? I have mine at 1.325v at 4.2, and it's been running prime95 for 7 hours now...


Some 8320s are re-badged 8350s because they need to fill the quota. Some are actually badly-binned chips that didn't make the cut.

You got the 1st one, which almost automatically translates into "Golden Chip" by 8320 standards. Be happy.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breakfromyou*
> 
> Are these 8320's seriously not hitting 4 ghz on a regular basis without a voltage bump? I have mine at 1.325v at 4.2, and it's been running prime95 for 7 hours now...


My 8350 can't do 4.2 at 1.325v  needs 1.375v ...


----------



## Uxorious

Has anybody made a list of what MB/BIOS/RAM/SETTINGS combos can run p95 reliably?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Has anybody made a list of what MB/BIOS/RAM/SETTINGS combos can run p95 reliably?


none of them


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Has anybody made a list of what MB/BIOS/RAM/SETTINGS combos can run p95 reliably?


Not that I've seen.

I've not had any abnormal problems with my CPU up to 4.7Ghz.
More than 4.7Ghz my H100 can't keep up - I have a weak 8th core that requires too much voltage past that to keep happy.

So far I've settled at 4.5Ghz with a silent air cooler on 8 cores, and 4.7Ghz on air with 6 Cores

Prime95 Build 27.7 or newer doesn't seem to have any issues with Piledriver/Bulldozer.

I hope with the next batch they are able to increase the quality between Modules.
My CPU tested with Prime95 (stock voltage 1.284 - 1.325 with Ultra High LLC)

Module 1 can run 4.8Ghz on 1.325v
Module 2 can only run 4.6Ghz on 1.325v
Module 3 can only run 4.7Ghz on 1.325v
Module 4 can only run 4.4Ghz on 1.325v


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Not that I've seen.
> 
> I've not had any abnormal problems with my CPU up to 4.7Ghz.
> More than 4.7Ghz my H100 can't keep up - I have a weak 8th core that requires too much voltage past that to keep happy.
> 
> So far I've settled at 4.5Ghz with a silent air cooler on 8 cores, and 4.7Ghz on air with 6 Cores
> 
> Prime95 Build 27.7 or newer doesn't seem to have any issues with Piledriver/Bulldozer.
> 
> I hope with the next batch they are able to increase the quality between Modules.
> My CPU tested with Prime95 (stock voltage 1.284 - 1.325 with Ultra High LLC)
> 
> Module 1 can run 4.8Ghz on 1.325v
> Module 2 can only run 4.6Ghz on 1.325v
> Module 3 can only run 4.7Ghz on 1.325v
> Module 4 can only run 4.4Ghz on 1.325v


I hate your chip


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Why oh why does the 8350 get so hot an hungry at 5Ghz+. I can run OC from 4Ghz to 4.8Ghz no problems at all ,( heat not being an issue either ) but as soon as it hits the magic 5 it suddenly becomes a nuclear power station ?!?

Don't get me wrong im not complaining, the fact my cpu overclocks with such ease is greater than i expected, but im confused as to why that extra 100-200Mhz is soooo much more hungry & hotter. To give an example >

4.8Ghz @ 1.40v @ 50-55c 100% Load
5.0Ghz @ Requires at least 1.55v+ @ 65-68c+ ( not entirely stable )

Im happy with 4.8Ghz but it does amuse me as to the dramatic change at the magic 5Ghz









* just for info ive had mine upto 5.2Ghz only to see if it booted *


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hello Gentleman,

I actually sold my UD3 board, because it did not have LLC options, and vdroop was making me crazy.
Still, i did get a stable 5.052Ghz at 1.586v, but temps reached the 60's with the NH-D14. Do you guys think a board with LLC option would give me some 5.1Ghz +?

Whish board should i get? (i dont have money for Asus Formula v







) What you guys think about the ASRock Fatal1ty 990fx?


----------



## Maxthepersonz

Did anyone else have to up their CPU voltage to make their system stable? I have an FX-8350 on a 990FX MSI MOBO with the most up to date BIOS.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Why oh why does the 8350 get so hot an hungry at 5Ghz+. I can run OC from 4Ghz to 4.8Ghz no problems at all ,( heat not being an issue either ) but as soon as it hits the magic 5 it suddenly becomes a nuclear power station ?!?
> 
> Don't get me wrong im not complaining, the fact my cpu overclocks with such ease is greater than i expected, but im confused as to why that extra 100-200Mhz is soooo much more hungry & hotter. To give an example >
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.40v @ 50-55c 100% Load
> 5.0Ghz @ Requires at least 1.55v+ @ 65-68c+ ( not entirely stable )
> 
> Im happy with 4.8Ghz but it does amuse me as to the dramatic change at the magic 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * just for info ive had mine upto 5.2Ghz only to see if it booted *


I'm not any type of engineer, so take this with a grain of salt.
But I think it's because of the inequality between the cores.

Like in my above example Module 1 can run at 1.325v at 4.8Ghz. Module 4 takes 1.45v to run at 4.8Mhz. The higher you get in frequency with these "weak" Cores/Modules the hotter they run and the more voltage they take to remain stable.

So I think it's all to do with some Cores having a higher Resistance Value.
There will always be a point where you need large jumps in voltage for small gains, due to Resistance and Temperature, but because some of these Cores are capped so low, you see these large temperature and voltage jumps for only 100-200Mhz difference.



Each CPU will be different, but as you can see on mine, that around 4.6-4.7Ghz is when Module 2 and 4 really show their high internal resistance. So as they start requiring more voltage, and generating more heat, then the more voltage they need.

With my CPU, I have three different "optimal" settings that I can run, Circled in Red. It's the point where the weak core is stable, with the least amount of voltage.
If I had the time to make this graph with all the voltage increments, it would be much more obvious how the Frequency to Voltage Ratio decreases for Module 4.

So I can use my graph to estimate that I would need somewhere in the range of 1.65v to stabilize Module 4 at 5.0Ghz. That's a jump of 0.175v for 200 Mhz








I could also estimate that if I kept Module 4 under 30 Celsius, then I'd have similar scaling to Module 3. Which would get me around 5.2Ghz @ ~1.5v


----------



## Honk5891

Raystorm Arrival! See you all on the other side


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Raystorm Arrival! See you all on the other side


5.1 5.2 5.3? DO EET!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Raystorm Arrival! See you all on the other side


----------



## SkateZilla

I was able to run ~5 Ghz, but I like this CPU so much better than the BullDozer I dropped the OC cuz i dont wanna burn it up and have to go back to the bulldozer.

I like the people that laugh cuz i got an AMD instead of Intel Chip, but Im laughing cause they spend $560+ on their lil CPU and I still get Better Frames/sec than they do, and Sony Vegas goes nearly twice as fast in rendering 1080p.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxthepersonz*
> 
> Did anyone else have to up their CPU voltage to make their system stable? I have an FX-8350 on a 990FX MSI MOBO with the most up to date BIOS.


Yup.
Stock vid on my chip is 1.28 volts if you load all 8 cores to 100% it will droop down to below what it needs to be stable. Add .03 volts it's good at stock speeds. As I creep up to 5 ghz the droop will max out at .07 volts, I compensate for it in the settings available in msi's control center







.
Which 990 fx board do you have?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup.
> Stock vid on my chip is 1.28 volts if you load all 8 cores to 100% it will droop down to below what it needs to be stable. Add .03 volts it's good at stock speeds. As I creep up to 5 ghz the droop will max out at .07 volts, I compensate for it in the settings available in msi's control center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Which 990 fx board do you have?


please don't say GD65 bahahhahahahah ><


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> please don't say GD65 bahahhahahahah ><










Maybe he LIKES a challenge









I was surprised to see that the GD 55 has DRMOS, something that the 65 lacks. That's really odd to me as the 65 is a more expensive board.
Both have 8+2 power phasing , strange choice by MSI to exclude DRMOS from the 65:kookoo:

You still have your 65 btw?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he LIKES a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see that the GD 55 has DRMOS, something that the 65 lacks. That's really odd to me as the 65 is a more expensive board.
> Both have 8+2 power phasing , strange choice by MSI to exclude DRMOS from the 65:kookoo:
> 
> You still have your 65 btw?


yeah i do want to buy it







? i dunno I just couldnt get anything good on that thing.. .i didn't have the time to try harder.. and compared to the
m5A88v EVO I had it didn't compare and the evo was 50 bucks cheaper.. the fact I couldn't hit 3.8 stable with the phenom II 1100T (that I had a solid 4.1 stable on the evo which I had to compensate for vDroop on) that I had on the GD65 is what really started me on a bad foot


----------



## KEN-

any tips for 5ghz 8350 with sabertooth 990fx r1 i cant get 5ghz STABLE


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> any tips for 5ghz 8350 with sabertooth 990fx r1 i cant get 5ghz STABLE


I have the R2 which isn't much different set FSB to 250 made sure that was stable crank it to 1.55v with ultrahigh-extreme LLC vcore adjust the digi to allow higher temps and voltage then set teh cpu-nb to 1.27v should be a good start.. but thats how i did it i think I added a little to the NB and NB 1.8 too


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have the R2 which isn't much different set FSB to 250 made sure that was stable crank it to 1.55v with ultrahigh-extreme LLC vcore adjust the digi to allow higher temps and voltage then set teh cpu-nb to 1.27v should be a good start.. but thats how i did it i think I added a little to the NB and NB 1.8 too


thanks i'll give that a shot


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have the R2 which isn't much different set FSB to 250 made sure that was stable crank it to 1.55v with ultrahigh-extreme LLC vcore adjust the digi to allow higher temps and voltage then set teh cpu-nb to 1.27v should be a good start.. but thats how i did it i think I added a little to the NB and NB 1.8 too
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i'll give that a shot
Click to expand...

Do you have the cooling to get it that high?


----------



## Darius Silver

Thought I share my eureka moment (see: slap forehead). I finally realized I could swap my Define R4 side panels, as to have the fan grill on the backside of the motherboard with plenty of space for a fan. Attached a NF-F12 as intake and it dropped my socket temp from 70C to 57C in OCCT linpack /w AVX. All I need now is a fan filter before it turns into some kind of dust monster back there.

I'm gonna see if this allows me to OC past 4.6 as that has been a wall for me stability wise. Just as soon as I figure out why my PC hangs at Win8 login near every time I reboot since installing a HD7770...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Thought I share my eureka moment (see: slap forehead). I finally realized I could swap my Define R4 side panels, as to have the fan grill on the backside of the motherboard with plenty of space for a fan. Attached a NF-F12 as intake and it dropped my socket temp from 70C to 57C in OCCT linpack /w AVX. All I need now is a fan filter before it turns into some kind of dust monster back there.
> 
> I'm gonna see if this allows me to OC past 4.6 as that has been a wall for me stability wise. Just as soon as I figure out why my PC hangs at Win8 login near every time I reboot since installing a HD7770...


try the 13.2 beta drivers if you arent on them


----------



## Honk5891

MUAHAHAHAHAHA shooting for 5.1Ghz as you look at these!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do you have the cooling to get it that high?


heh i should have asked that first huh ~addition.. these are estimates and any OC is subject your own risk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I might be interested , get back to me with a price if you want to sell it


BOOM you've been PM'd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA shooting for 5.1Ghz as you look at these!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really need to clean mine up.. this looks beauriful WAY TO GO!


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> try the 13.2 beta drivers if you arent on them


Yeah, been waiting for those to appear on AMD's site. I heard it might be sometime this week. This issue happens on 12.10 and 12.11beta11, but didn't on 12.6 with my HD3870. So hoping it's just a driver issue and not a bad GPU (haven't see any issue in games or OCCT gpu test).

Hmm, now that I think about it maybe I'll give that ASUS AI Suite a shot and OC from the OS to avoid having to reboot...


----------



## Honk5891

one question though. us my AMD plate for around the block supposed to bend? i tightened the bolts as far as the springs would allow..... seemed to put a tiny bow in the backplate


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> one question though. us my AMD plate for around the block supposed to bend? i tightened the bolts as far as the springs would allow..... seemed to put a tiny bow in the backplate


Yeah a little bit even states so in reviews as long as the pressure is even you should be good


----------



## Honk5891

Ew...... cant get over 5Ghz.... temps at 62C on 5Ghz. however I do only have 2 pull fans on there that arent even cranked up i dont think. Unfortunately I cant setup push/pull with the mounts under the rad.... I can throw 1 fan under on the case but thats it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Ew...... cant get over 5Ghz.... temps at 62C on 5Ghz. however I do only have 2 pull fans on there that arent even cranked up i dont think. Unfortunately I cant setup push/pull with the mounts under the rad.... I can throw 1 fan under on the case but thats it


Yeah thats why i opted out ont the mounts and fastened it to the case had to be super carefull but i have 2 push and 2 pulls all 120mm


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA shooting for 5.1Ghz as you look at these!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oi, thats a nice case you got there ;P






All i need to do is figure out how to make those cables coming from the rad not look so uglayyy, and yes i know my loop order sucks.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hello Gentleman,
> 
> I actually sold my UD3 board, because it did not have LLC options, and vdroop was making me crazy.
> Still, i did get a stable 5.052Ghz at 1.586v, but temps reached the 60's with the NH-D14. Do you guys think a board with LLC option would give me some 5.1Ghz +?
> 
> Whish board should i get? (i dont have money for Asus Formula v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What you guys think about the ASRock Fatal1ty 990fx?


The Fatality could work but the Asrock boards have had a lot of problems with the 8350 cpu as reported bu sers herer. it might be a better choice to go to asus Sabertooth or Crosshair V or a newer Gigabyte board like the UD5 or 7. They have superior phase control although many have beeny hjappy with their UD 3's unlike you. But the UD 5 or & have a better design to handle the heat and voltage than the UD 3. Wouldn't recommend any other than Gigabyte or Asus, though some would differ with my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Morbious81

Okay I know this is a frequently asked question with many different answers, and AMD's site has NO INFORMATION on it..... sooooo.... What is the max safe temp on these CPU's? Core Temp has TjMax at 90*C, but due to recent events I've learned not to trust Core Temp on these chips. I've had no issue with shutting down, or throttling, but I'd like to be sure that I'm not going to cook my chip.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Okay I know this is a frequently asked question with many different answers, and AMD's site has NO INFORMATION on it..... sooooo.... What is the max safe temp on these CPU's? Core Temp has TjMax at 90*C, but due to recent events I've learned not to trust Core Temp on these chips. I've had no issue with shutting down, or throttling, but I'd like to be sure that I'm not going to cook my chip.


62c


----------



## Roadkill95

Hey, any of you ( awesome) 8350 owners got BF3? Would it be too much for me to ask for a 1024x768, low graphics fraps benchmark on a close quarters map? I just wanted to see how the FX ranks against the the intels because theoretically it should easily outperform the 4 core ivy and sandys.

http://gamegpu.ru/images/stories/Test_GPU/Action/Battlefield%203%20Close%20Quarters/test/b3%20proz.png


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Okay I know this is a frequently asked question with many different answers, and AMD's site has NO INFORMATION on it..... sooooo.... What is the max safe temp on these CPU's? Core Temp has TjMax at 90*C, but due to recent events I've learned not to trust Core Temp on these chips. I've had no issue with shutting down, or throttling, but I'd like to be sure that I'm not going to cook my chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> 62c


Do you have any "official" backing for that number? I've been unable to find it anywhere.....

My 4.8OC hit as high as 66C (as shown in my last screen shot) no shutdown, no throttling, no coil whine..... If 61 is in fact the max temp I'm going to want to cut my OC back...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Do you have any "official" backing for that number? I've been unable to find it anywhere.....
> 
> My 4.8OC hit as high as 66C (as shown in my last screen shot) no shutdown, now throttling, no coil whine..... If 61 is in fact the max temp I'm going to want to cut my OC back...


Well, I'm too lazy to go search it up for you... but it's all over in this thread. 62c max. If it wasn't at 66c for very long, don't worry about it... that's if you are stress testing. If you are gaming and or doing every day tasks and it's getting that high, yea cut it back.

fine i searched it lol first link in google : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=371591


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well, I'm too lazy to go search it up for you... but it's all over in this thread. 62c max. If it wasn't at 66c for very long, don't worry about it... that's if you are stress testing. If you are gaming and or doing every day tasks and it's getting that high, yea cut it back.
> 
> fine i searched it lol first link in google : http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=371591


Hmmmmm I've seen it a couple times , but not form any official source, just hear say and assumption it seems.... I'll let you know if I ever nail it down( I'm into overkill with information).... Thanks for the info and link! The only time it hit that high was when stress testing, and it only hit it for about 10sec.... under normal use, and gaming the max I see is 40-45. so I should be good I guess.


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hello Gentleman,
> 
> I actually sold my UD3 board, because it did not have LLC options, and vdroop was making me crazy.
> Still, i did get a stable 5.052Ghz at 1.586v, but temps reached the 60's with the NH-D14. Do you guys think a board with LLC option would give me some 5.1Ghz +?
> 
> Whish board should i get? (i dont have money for Asus Formula v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What you guys think about the ASRock Fatal1ty 990fx?


The ASRock 990FX Extreme9 was just released tonight on Newegg for $189.99. I've been stuck at 4.5GHz with an MSI 890FX-GD65, so I picked one up. Hopefully I'll be able to get 5GHz+. I'll post in this thread next week when I get it and test it out.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157358

Info on board: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme9/


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Hmmmmm I've seen it a couple times , but not form any official source, just hear say and assumption it seems.... I'll let you know if I ever nail it down( I'm into overkill with information).... Thanks for the info and link! The only time it hit that high was when stress testing, and it only hit it for about 10sec.... under normal use, and gaming the max I see is 40-45. so I should be good I guess.


Honestly dude, i wouldn't waste too much time on it if I were you... everyone is using 60c (+or-) a few degrees as their maximums. It's a rough guideline as no processor is the same and one may experience degradation at 60c and one at 70c... As you cannot tell how your processor is going to react over time to high temperatures, 60c is a temperature that you can be pretty well assured won't affect stability or lead to degradation. If you are really wanting to keep your clock high, drop it back for a while and save up for a better cooling solution.


----------



## Morbious81

Thanks for the advice and insight.








I'll most likely leave it as it is, and if it keeps me up at night I'll cut it back, or build a loop.


----------



## bios_R_us

I was pretty sure I had posted this but I can't find the post. Must be the internet messing with me. So here it goes again:

I've settled for the fact that I have a voltage hungry chip so I'm trying to get the best out of it without having to put too much voltage through it and keep the temps down. I've got the following values so far:

4.5GHz stable at 1.4v (1.456/1.472 with Ultrahigh LLC)
4.2GHz stable at 1.325 (1.376 with Ultrahigh LLC)
4.0GHz stable at 1.275 (1.325 with Ultrahigh LLC) - this one is still running prime to make sure it's stable, otherwise I'll bump it up to 1.3v

I want to make a custom turbo profile to use 4/4.2/4.5 and since the Gigabyte BIOS (though it may be the same with all) doesn't really give me many Turbo options, I can only set the max turbo frequency, not the middle one and not the voltage, plus it seems to not work all the time, I was considering using AMD overdrive with custom turbo profiles. That would allow both setting the voltages and frequencies for the turbo speeds.

Has anyone used this even for a short while? Is it usable? Stable? Does it apply on startup or do you need to start AMD overdrive each time, because that would be annoying..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I was pretty sure I had posted this but I can't find the post. Must be the internet messing with me. So here it goes again:
> 
> I've settled for the fact that I have a voltage hungry chip so I'm trying to get the best out of it without having to put too much voltage through it and keep the temps down. I've got the following values so far:
> 
> 4.5GHz stable at 1.4v (1.456/1.472 with Ultrahigh LLC)
> 4.2GHz stable at 1.325 (1.376 with Ultrahigh LLC)
> 4.0GHz stable at 1.275 (1.325 with Ultrahigh LLC) - this one is still running prime to make sure it's stable, otherwise I'll bump it up to 1.3v
> 
> I want to make a custom turbo profile to use 4/4.2/4.5 and since the Gigabyte BIOS (though it may be the same with all) doesn't really give me many Turbo options, I can only set the max turbo frequency, not the middle one and not the voltage, plus it seems to not work all the time, I was considering using AMD overdrive with custom turbo profiles. That would allow both setting the voltages and frequencies for the turbo speeds.
> 
> Has anyone used this even for a short while? Is it usable? Stable? Does it apply on startup or do you need to start AMD overdrive each time, because that would be annoying..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


HMMMM I didn't realize that that is an option in OD.... Now I have to play with it. I'll let you know if I have any luck. < that may be useless to answer your question.... sorry. I'll let you know if I have any luck anyway


----------



## iclock2much

This is mine 24/7 OC, not too much voltage and perfomance is great, Cinebench 11.5 7.30PTS and Frybench 5m:00s


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Oi, thats a nice case you got there ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i need to do is figure out how to make those cables coming from the rad not look so uglayyy, and yes i know my loop order sucks.


I would be tempted to add another rad on the other side. You know, so it can hover...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> I would be tempted to add another rad on the other side. You know, so it can hover...


Lol, that is hilarious, and yet it would look amazing. I second that request.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> The ASRock 990FX Extreme9 was just released tonight on Newegg for $189.99. I've been stuck at 4.5GHz with an MSI 890FX-GD65, so I picked one up. Hopefully I'll be able to get 5GHz+. I'll post in this thread next week when I get it and test it out.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157358
> 
> Info on board: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme9/


Looking forward to your results. That looks like it could do some amazing Overclocking.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Lol, that is hilarious, and yet it would look amazing. I second that request.


i say i 3rd that! that was my thoughts but i was too lazy to type it hahah!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Lol, that is hilarious, and yet it would look amazing. I second that request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your results. That looks like it could do some amazing Overclocking.


Video on the extreme 9


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Video on the extreme 9












It's not really relevant to this Thread, but I'm going to pick up a Phenom II 965BE to do a comparison of performance AM3 to AM3+.
I believe AM3+ should have been the platform for the Phenom II's, and that performance would have been better.

Kind of the same way I think Bulldozer/Piledriver is limited by AM3+ (overclock wise)
But feelings are just feelings until the testing is done.


----------



## Uxorious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> Has anybody made a list of what MB/BIOS/RAM/SETTINGS combos can run p95 reliably?
> 
> 
> 
> none of them
Click to expand...

Tell me about it.

I also had my first system freeze in OCCT (LINPACK, 64bit, AVX), so it's not just prime95 ... it's just way easier to trigegr it there.
This is without any overclocking ... stock settings for everything!

Anyways, I now have MSI looking into it as well.
Hopefully they can reproduce it and figure out what causes it.


----------



## Equinoux

For those that are interested, the price just dropped $30 on the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 to $159.99. I politely asked Newegg for a refund since it hadn't shipped yet and they will.


----------



## alcal

Ooh that 990fx is nice. I'm happy with my Fatal1ty Professional though. It fits my color scheme better anyways XD.

Also, did anybody find it odd that they advertise that auto-overclocking thing giving a 116% boost? Are they claiming that it can automatically bring your chip to 8ghz +?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Ooh that 990fx is nice. I'm happy with my Fatal1ty Professional though. It fits my color scheme better anyways XD.
> 
> Also, did anybody find it odd that they advertise that auto-overclocking thing giving a 116% boost? Are they claiming that it can automatically bring your chip to 8ghz +?


4.0ghz * 1.16 = 8Ghz ?!?!?! I believe you are right







I'll take two.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



4.0 * 1.16 = 4.6Ghz
Hmmm. not that great. I guess it only takes one click that way, instead of the six it would take to up the CPU Ratio.


----------



## Covert_Death

ohhhhhh crap 159 for extreme9................... yup i just listed my extreme4 on ebay lol


----------



## Alatar

What I learned about AM3+ CPUs today:

You can apparently force them out of the socket (the lever thingy was still locked down) when trying to get your cooler off your chip, get kneaded eraser all over your pins and socket, have the chip stuck to the base of your cooler, and no harm will be done.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What I learned about AM3+ CPUs today:
> 
> You can apparently force them out of the socket (the lever thingy was still locked down) when trying to get your cooler off your chip, get kneaded eraser all over your pins and socket, have the chip stuck to the base of your cooler, and no harm will be done.


Yikes , yup that can happen with these chips. Glad to hear nothing was ruined during the "opportunity to learn" lol
Ordinarily I would say it's best to warm the chip up before trying to remove the cooler by priming etc. but in your case you were probably using exotic cooling, so I'm not sure that would have helped.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What I learned about AM3+ CPUs today:
> 
> You can apparently force them out of the socket (the lever thingy was still locked down) when trying to get your cooler off your chip, get kneaded eraser all over your pins and socket, have the chip stuck to the base of your cooler, and no harm will be done.


Did the same thing with my mother am2. I freaked out when it came out. I had a hard time taking it off the cooler.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 4.0ghz * 1.16 = 8Ghz ?!?!?! I believe you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 * 1.16 = 4.6Ghz
> Hmmm. not that great. I guess it only takes one click that way, instead of the six it would take to up the CPU Ratio.


From the cinebench scores they show, the only way I could see this actually happening is if they are counting the unlocking of cores as part of the boost in performance.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What I learned about AM3+ CPUs today:
> 
> You can apparently force them out of the socket (the lever thingy was still locked down) when trying to get your cooler off your chip, get kneaded eraser all over your pins and socket, have the chip stuck to the base of your cooler, and no harm will be done.


Ya, it happens. Remember; Twist, then pull.

Anyway, put a flatblade between the chip's corner and cooler block and twist, it'll pop off. Just be sure to catch it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What I learned about AM3+ CPUs today:
> 
> You can apparently force them out of the socket (the lever thingy was still locked down) when trying to get your cooler off your chip, get kneaded eraser all over your pins and socket, have the chip stuck to the base of your cooler, and no harm will be done.


I did the same with a 478 celly and a X38 northbridge chip.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, it happens. Remember; Twist, then pull.
> 
> Anyway, put a flatblade between the chip's corner and cooler block and twist, it'll pop off. Just be sure to catch it.


The problem with my setup is that I use arctic ceramique which is really stiff (but good all the way to -150C), and I have a bunch of other stuff preventing me from removing the cooler normally:



I'll be sure to twist in the future though...

E: @ Bitemarks, holy crap that looks brutal :|


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 4.0ghz * 1.16 = 8Ghz ?!?!?! I believe you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take two.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 * 1.16 = 4.6Ghz
> Hmmm. not that great. I guess it only takes one click that way, instead of the six it would take to up the CPU Ratio.


Perhaps I misremembered what they said, but a "116% increase" is more than double (1.00 + 1.16) . If they said just 116% of the performance of the original then you would be right. I'm too lazy to watch the video again to see which is the case.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

this if off topic but check this out

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/AMD-APU-CPU-richland,20640.html


----------



## Honk5891

Just an updated pic of my new watercooling/case setup. Only one more thing Im waiting on and thats my 2x 8" CCFL's and since installing the 200mm on the top Im kinda gettin a little worried about where to put them haha.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Just an updated pic of my new watercooling/case setup. Only one more thing Im waiting on and thats my 2x 8" CCFL's and since installing the 200mm on the top Im kinda gettin a little worried about where to put them haha.


I would mount them somehow on the VRM heatsink.. I have a couple that I use (they are old suprised they still work) it will help with a higher threshold of temps..

Have you thought about modding the back panel to reduce socket temps? I want to but I just don't have the tools to do it.


----------



## ChrisB17

I just wanted to chime in. My old rig was a Z77 rig with a Intel 3750k and I have to say this 8350 is impressive. I like it alot more than my old setup. IDK what it is but its like butter, Not hiccups or anything, Runs like a tank. I am happy with the switch









Red team FTW


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I just wanted to chime in. My old rig was a Z77 rig with a Intel 3750k and I have to say this 8350 is impressive. I like it alot more than my old setup. IDK what it is but its like butter, Not hiccups or anything, Runs like a tank. I am happy with the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red team FTW


im too cheap for intel although they are good (see no fanboyin hahah) and stepping from the 1100T to this ive noticed it runs soooo much smoother too.. and if you do it right this 200$ chip oc's to the single threaded level of the 3770k.. with the multithreaded option still there









compared to the 3570k.. is it that its less choppy? as in less lower frames or computations... or can you pin point it out?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I just wanted to chime in. My old rig was a Z77 rig with a Intel 3750k and I have to say this 8350 is impressive. I like it alot more than my old setup. IDK what it is but its like butter, Not hiccups or anything, Runs like a tank. I am happy with the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red team FTW


I felt the same way about my 2600k vs my AMD 965 at the time. The 2600k would trounce it in benches but I spent 90% of my time on the 965, I just plain liked it better.
I need to get a decent video card for my 8350 then I can compare the 3


----------



## ChrisB17

It feels more smooth. Like when a program loads. It keeps the load bar moving a consistent quick pace. With my Z77 rig, the load bar is like SUPER FAST, Slow, Fast, Slow etc.. So it felt choppy compared to this.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> It feels more smooth. Like when a program loads. It keeps the load bar moving a consistent quick pace. With my Z77 rig, the load bar is like SUPER FAST, Slow, Fast, Slow etc.. So it felt choppy compared to this.


I think that is what AMD was talking about when they stated that they are not competing in the highend.. (entusiest) that Good enough is a ratio compared to what real daily performance are you going to see.. TBH i couldn't be any more happy with any other build

EDIT: except for my gpu's im being way held back but meh my 200 spent on those gets me performance of a 300 dollar single card


----------



## ChrisB17

So far I don't have a bad thing to say about my new amd platform. And I have been through a lot of different platforms.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Ew...... cant get over 5Ghz.... temps at 62C on 5Ghz. however I do only have 2 pull fans on there that arent even cranked up i dont think. Unfortunately I cant setup push/pull with the mounts under the rad.... I can throw 1 fan under on the case but thats it


I just thought to ask.. Do you have thos fans pluggedinto the cpu and cpu 2 pins? I opted to put different fans on those given the sensors that lower and raise fan speed


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Ew...... cant get over 5Ghz.... temps at 62C on 5Ghz. however I do only have 2 pull fans on there that arent even cranked up i dont think. Unfortunately I cant setup push/pull with the mounts under the rad.... I can throw 1 fan under on the case but thats it
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought to ask.. Do you have thos fans pluggedinto the cpu and cpu 2 pins? I opted to put different fans on those given the sensors that lower and raise fan speed
Click to expand...

I would just plug them into a molex adapter.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> From the cinebench scores they show, the only way I could see this actually happening is if they are counting the unlocking of cores as part of the boost in performance.


They are including core unlocking which is irrelevant to 8 core FX chips. Fluff and hot air. But 12 2 phase control is unequalled on AM3+ FX 990 boards.For that reason alone it may be worthwhile to invest in the board for maximum overclocking. Should help keep those temps down.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quick question, more or less off topic since it only happens to me on this platform ;-)

I have Aida64 set to run on startup and it locks up my pc for about 1 minute when doing so. The PC just becomes unresponsive while Aida is loading in the background and, after it's done, all is good. But it's really annoying to have your PC lock up for 1 minute each time you boot....

Has anyone encountered this or heard of this, do you know what could be the cause of it and how to fix it? I really like using Aida as a monitoring software in the background so I'd rather not have to give it up.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Just an updated pic of my new watercooling/case setup. Only one more thing Im waiting on and thats my 2x 8" CCFL's and since installing the 200mm on the top Im kinda gettin a little worried about where to put them haha.


That is cleeeeean


----------



## Ashura

Is this Voltage fluctuation normal?
Idle period - 1 min @ start & 5 min @ end

Voltage is set to 1.39.. in BIOS. According to HWM.(during OCCt run) V - 1.404(same in Cpu-Z), min - 1.392, max - 1.428.
LLC is enabled.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Voltage fluctuation normal?
> Idle period - 1 min @ start & 5 min @ end
> 
> Voltage is set to 1.39.. in BIOS. According to HWM.(during OCCt run) V - 1.404(same in Cpu-Z), min - 1.392, max - 1.428.
> LLC is enabled.


yes for an analog voltage controller. it's doing what it is supposed to with minor imperfections because it's not digital, mine does that too but your getting added voltage under load which is the desired effect and none of your mini voltage drops are very big so i wouldn't worry if i were you


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Voltage fluctuation normal?
> Idle period - 1 min @ start & 5 min @ end
> 
> Voltage is set to 1.39.. in BIOS. According to HWM.(during OCCt run) V - 1.404(same in Cpu-Z), min - 1.392, max - 1.428.
> LLC is enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> yes for an analog voltage controller. it's doing what it is supposed to with minor imperfections because it's not digital, mine does that too but your getting added voltage under load which is the desired effect and none of your mini voltage drops are very big so i wouldn't worry if i were you
Click to expand...

The extra voltage bump could also simply be Turbo being active. ~.03v would be about right for either Turbo or strong LLC, so I guess we would know more if Turbo was disabled.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904560&CatId=7339

Sale will probably be over by the time I've got $$$


----------



## Orgios

My contribution to the thread







[email protected],[email protected],45V Max Load temps 36C with Alphacool Nexxxos 360 DDC/XT 45







With still room for improvement


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> yes for an analog voltage controller. it's doing what it is supposed to with minor imperfections because it's not digital, mine does that too but your getting added voltage under load which is the desired effect and none of your mini voltage drops are very big so i wouldn't worry if i were you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The extra voltage bump could also simply be Turbo being active. ~.03v would be about right for either Turbo or strong LLC, so I guess we would know more if Turbo was disabled.


Turbo is disabled.
I believe it is to be expected from a budget board with minimum LLC control.


----------



## Alatar

Preparing a school presentation, pretty much ready to go at this point LN2 and all


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would mount them somehow on the VRM heatsink.. I have a couple that I use (they are old suprised they still work) it will help with a higher threshold of temps..
> 
> Have you thought about modding the back panel to reduce socket temps? I want to but I just don't have the tools to do it.


Haha did that last week.




How exactly would mounting my blacklights on my vrm heatsync increase temp threshold? That just doesnt sound right


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Haha did that last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly would mounting my blacklights on my vrm heatsync increase temp threshold? That just doesnt sound right


Nice!









Whats the temp difference?


----------



## lookatmenow

I am gonna have one shorlty and when i say something I mean it


----------



## lookatmenow

hey did anybody try fx 8350 on Microsoft fsx ? Hows the performance ?


----------



## Morbious81

So I admittedly have never used CineBench before.... from what I can tell this isn't too shabby though......


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Haha did that last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly would mounting my blacklights on my vrm heatsync increase temp threshold? That just doesnt sound right


nice.. and oops i thought you were talking about 8" fans my bad

unless you had magic lights.. I thought everyone knew that blue lights cool your PC







cause blue is a cold color 'nudge 'nudge bahahhaha and now thinking about it i don't know where my head was at... fans come in mm not inches herpa derp


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Turbo is disabled.
> I believe it is to be expected from a budget board with minimum LLC control.


well it's doing a good job, that is a strong LLC for a budget board, normally I wouldn't expect a budget board to even be able to RAISE the voltage when under full load of an 8350 so really nothing wrong here


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I just wanted to chime in. My old rig was a Z77 rig with a Intel 3750k and I have to say this 8350 is impressive. I like it alot more than my old setup. IDK what it is but its like butter, Not hiccups or anything, Runs like a tank. I am happy with the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red team FTW


They really do run like butter. I like when you click something and it opens pretty well before you're done clicking.
I intstalled my Phenom II 965BE last night to play around with it on my AM3+ board, to see if AM3+ would work better than AM3 for OCing.
It was a great deal easier than even my CHIV Formula, but it didn't get me a higher overclock. (3.9Ghz @ 1.38v, 1.25v CPU/NB @ 2600Mhz)(4.0Ghz @ 1.5v, 1.4v CPU/NB @ 2600Mhz)
I forgot how horrible my 965 was for OCing bhahaha.

But, the Overclocked 965 felt like i5 2500k as far as daily use. My Piledriver is just so amazingly responsive, even at stock.


----------



## Honk5891

To be honest I only really noticed a 2 degree difference in my idle temps. I stupidly didn't bother to monitor my load temps before hand though haha


----------



## ihatelolcats

guys with back panel fans, I assume you have a cutout on the motherboard tray behind the CPU?


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys with back panel fans, I assume you have a cutout on the motherboard tray behind the CPU?


just the regular hole that is on my haf 912 motherboard tray. Only modification I did was the hole for the fan on the back panel.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Preparing a school presentation, pretty much ready to go at this point LN2 and all


What is your teaching specialty, science?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What is your teaching specialty, science?


I'm a 19y old student


----------



## sdlvx

Has anyone broken 5ghz and been IBT stable getting 3.697293e-002 for every result with the AMD binaries? I was fine before switching to the AMD linpack but after switching I either get the unstable -1QND or whatever result nearly every time.

IBT only tells you you're unstable if you get different results. If you get the same wrong result every time, it will tell you you are stable.

Is there a right answer you're supposed to be getting or what? I looked at google image results and it seems like everyone gets somewhat different results. I haven't seen any intel results on google images with 3.69. Lots of 3.52...


----------



## Shea2152

Hey bros!









I have kinda problem that i'd like your guys' input on. You guys all heard of the Microsoft hotfix for the fx83xx chips i'm sure, well when I try to install it, it says " The update is not applicable to your computer. "

I'm at 7.75 (Cinebench 64) @ 4.5Ghz 8350, if some kind soul could be awesome enough to tone down his 8350 to 4.5 and cinebench it to see if I have this update on my PC already i'd be forever in your debt.

Or just any other responses would be welcomed.








I'm running Win 7 Alaska Service pack 1. Sorry if that's not supposed to be said here, but telling you guys the truth because I really want to squeeze all of the performance I can out of my 8350.

Thanks, a lot !
-S


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Hey bros!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have kinda problem that i'd like your guys' input on. You guys all heard of the Microsoft hotfix for the fx83xx chips i'm sure, well when I try to install it, it says " The update is not applicable to your computer. "
> 
> I'm at 7.75 (Cinebench 64) @ 4.5Ghz 8350, if some kind soul could be awesome enough to tone down his 8350 to 4.5 and cinebench it to see if I have this update on my PC already i'd be forever in your debt.
> 
> Or just any other responses would be welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running Win 7 Alaska Service pack 1. Sorry if that's not supposed to be said here, but telling you guys the truth because I really want to squeeze all of the performance I can out of my 8350.
> 
> Thanks, a lot !
> -S


I'll tone down my CPU for you later. But I know we have some people with 4.5 in here already if they would be kind enough to run a cinebench run for you.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Hey bros!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have kinda problem that i'd like your guys' input on. You guys all heard of the Microsoft hotfix for the fx83xx chips i'm sure, well when I try to install it, it says " The update is not applicable to your computer. "
> 
> I'm at 7.75 (Cinebench 64) @ 4.5Ghz 8350, if some kind soul could be awesome enough to tone down his 8350 to 4.5 and cinebench it to see if I have this update on my PC already i'd be forever in your debt.
> 
> Or just any other responses would be welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running Win 7 Alaska Service pack 1. Sorry if that's not supposed to be said here, but telling you guys the truth because I really want to squeeze all of the performance I can out of my 8350.
> 
> Thanks, a lot !
> -S


i can't remember which one but there are 2 hotfixes and the performance enhance isn't much however.. i do know that you have to install one before you can install the other


----------



## Shea2152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll tone down my CPU for you later. But I know we have some people with 4.5 in here already if they would be kind enough to run a cinebench run for you.


I really appreciate that Kyad. F3ears thanks i'll look into it.









Damn you guys are awesome.

EDIT: If someone would be kind enough to link both hotfixes? I can't seem to find them TT


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> I really appreciate that Kyad. F3ears thanks i'll look into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you guys are awesome.
> 
> EDIT: If someone would be kind enough to link both hotfixes? I can't seem to find them TT


NP man... and for 4.5 i got 7.77 so you are good.. and heres a link for at least the hotfix names

http://www.ngohq.com/news/21092-amd-bulldozer-performance-hotfixes-for-windows-7-a.html


----------



## Shea2152

^ Thanks man, I downloaded the hotfixes and got excatly 7.77 too. Thank you so much for the help, feels good to have the update even if it barely helped.

+Rep


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> ^ Thanks man, I downloaded the hotfixes and got excatly 7.77 too. Thank you so much for the help, feels good to have the update even if it barely helped.
> 
> +Rep


like I said NP


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi,

I've tried using AOD as I suggested earlier, creating a custom profile with 4200 (1.325v) turbo at 4.4 (1.375v) and max turbo 4.5 (1.4v) all with Ultra High LLC... all good, turbo works as expected (4400 most of the time, didn't see it reach 4500 though). I can get it to load the settings at windows startup BUT it starts with turbo disabled :-(( only if I start AOD it enables turbo and I'd really like it to do this automatically at each startup? Do you have any clues as to why it starts with turbo disabled?

I've tried enabling / disabling turbo or/and APM in BIOS...same results. I'd appreciate being able to use this profile but don't want to start AOD each time I start my PC.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> well it's doing a good job, that is a strong LLC for a budget board, normally I wouldn't expect a budget board to even be able to RAISE the voltage when under full load of an 8350 so really nothing wrong here


Yea, I'm really impressed with my board!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> They really do run like butter. I like when you click something and it opens pretty well before you're done clicking.
> I intstalled my Phenom II 965BE last night to play around with it on my AM3+ board, to see if AM3+ would work better than AM3 for OCing.
> It was a great deal easier than even my CHIV Formula, but it didn't get me a higher overclock. (3.9Ghz @ 1.38v, 1.25v CPU/NB @ 2600Mhz)(4.0Ghz @ 1.5v, 1.4v CPU/NB @ 2600Mhz)
> I forgot how horrible my 965 was for OCing bhahaha.
> 
> But, the Overclocked 965 felt like i5 2500k as far as daily use. My Piledriver is just so amazingly responsive, even at stock.


Owning the FX 8350 makes me feel like I own something like this;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> To be honest I only really noticed a 2 degree difference in my idle temps. I stupidly didn't bother to monitor my load temps before hand though haha


That sounds like something I would do








You know, I was thinking about swapping my side panels(If thats possible on my 400r) & install a CM sickleflow 2000Rpm 120mm fan.


----------



## iclock2much

iclock2much - FX 8320 - 4.5GHZ - 1.38V - Extreme - 22.5 - 200 - M5A99X EVO - Spire Vamper X2 Dual Fan - http://valid.canardpc.com/2668164
Load voltage, 1.368-1.392V.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> What I learned about *AM3+* CPUs today:
> 
> You can apparently force them out of the socket (the lever thingy was still locked down) when trying to get your cooler off your chip, get kneaded eraser all over your pins and socket, have the chip stuck to the base of your cooler, and no harm will be done.


You mean AM2 chips and up.









I remember doing my old athlon 64 3800+ that way a few times. As well as my 1090t.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Preparing a school presentation, pretty much ready to go at this point LN2 and all


Awsome man, i hope you get a A (10)

It's gonna be great presentation, especialy with LN2


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Awsome man, i hope you get a A (10)
> 
> It's gonna be great presentation, especialy with LN2


HEY Dawg

any chance you could post screenshots of your 5ghz stable under load with your NH D14 for us please.

I tried to emulate it last night and couldnt do it without temps going over 70C

Just interested on how u did it


----------



## Shea2152

What does everyone think about the new Tek Syndicate Fx8350 vs Intel i5 3xxxk video? It's makes me feel fuzzy inside.


----------



## pedricd

I have an 8350 on a giga 970 d3 r1.4 F11 bios... I am trying to do a modest overclock (4.4-4.5 Ghz) on a 212+ cooler. My PSU is a corsair 750, patriot extreme 1866 ram (set to 1866 in bios with timings on ram).

I have really been struggling to get this chip to hold stable at 4.4-4.5.... It makes me push vcore from 1.47 -1.5 to get it to even attempt to be stable...this seems way too high?

I have tried throwing all sorts of levers (pll to 2.695 seems to help a little). Does anyone have advice?

I have all power save etc... stuff turned off (C&Q, turbo, C6 etc...). Core temps I haven't seen above 52, socket in the mid 60's. I have been throttled by the MB northbridge when I was pushing 1.5 Vcore and 4.5Ghz (it hit 50C and throttled), I have since added a fan to the MB NB, but I still see it creep to 48C. Using OCCT and P95.

Maybe I just have a lame chip? From everything I have been reading, pushing this chip to 4.5 on stock voltage has been pretty easy fo others? I feel like there is something out of whack somewhere (MB NB?). Runs 24 hrs stable stock in p95.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> What does everyone think about the new Tek Syndicate Fx8350 vs Intel i5 3xxxk video? It's makes me feel fuzzy inside.


just watch it makes me fuzzy too

http://teksyndicate.com/videos/amd-fx-8350-oc-vs-i5-3570k-oc-battle-continues


----------



## Vaub

So, I was happy with my FX cpu (still is I guess), but here's a bug I have encountered with it while playing Mass Effect 1 (not my video):





Anyone have any idea how to fix it? From post on ME forums, it seems it goes for all AMD FX cpu and no fix never happened. It seems to have something to do with lighting in this game since a fix is to disable all lighting...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> So, I was happy with my FX cpu (still is I guess), but here's a bug I have encountered with it while playing Mass Effect 1 (not my video):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to fix it? From post on ME forums, it seems it goes for all AMD FX cpu and no fix never happened. It seems to have something to do with lighting in this game since a fix is to disable all lighting...


from the replys with the vid lol

First go to﻿ your Documents\BioWare\Mass Effect\Config\BioInput.ini and in the file you opened, search for [Engine.Console], and add the line ConsoleKey=Tilde just under it.

If you don't have an english keyboard, you may have to type ConsoleKey=Tab

When in game, activate the console by pressing the tilde key (or tab key). The game console will appear. In it, type

viewmode unlit

And play through the parts with the bug. Save and reload to reset.

fixes it apparently


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> And play through the parts with the bug. Save and reload to reset.
> 
> fixes it apparently


Oh, I know, but as I said in my post it just disable all lighting (the game become ugly), so I'm trying to find a "better" fix.








Why is it doing that with FX is the real question for me, as it was fine with my Phenom II, could the cache have a problem, could it be the "module" design?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> So, I was happy with my FX cpu (still is I guess), but here's a bug I have encountered with it while playing Mass Effect 1 (not my video):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to fix it? From post on ME forums, it seems it goes for all AMD FX cpu and no fix never happened. It seems to have something to do with lighting in this game since a fix is to disable all lighting...


2) Manually download and install the 1.02 patch for ME1. Again, Steam has a poor track record when it comes to applying this update, and often just updates the ee files, and leaves the other reference libraries unpatched. Link available from teh thread at the top of this forum.

Has anyone tried using the command console and loading in any of the textures manually? It might be that this could cause the problem to disappear.

Another few things to do:

* Turn off user account control or set it to "never notify"
* Reload the texture pack used.
* Use a fan-based set of equipment? Does ME1 even have any mods?
* Try installing the DirectX SDK and make sure that EVERYTHING is installed.

I'm trying the last and possibly reloading the textures, but after I do Feros - I want to be able to check at each point along the way what textures are going to be loaded, and reload them by hand, if need be.

The console directions are on gamefaqs.com under "cheats" for Mass effect. Once you put the tilde as your console key, you just got to either Ilos or Peak 15, let it switch you to the black shapes, then hit the tilde, type

viewmode unlit

and hit tilde again to return to game. It does degrade the game a bit - makes it look somewhat super-saturated, but it's easier to believe it's just super-lighting from fluorescents, and is by far better than those stupid boxes.

I suggest making sure you are inside peak 15 before running the command, as the typing and typos WILL eat your level 1 hazard time up...

this is off of the same thread that im assuming you were looking at... should read to the last couple pages
this has nothing to do with the processor but the game and compatibility issues with windows

EDIT: all of this was copied from http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/131/index/7251342/7 I would also run this in compatability mode xp sp3 or vist sp2... I had to find a work around to play crysis because it wasnt reading the drivers correctly for win 7 sp1.... an as you are running win 8... and how old that game is... sounds more like the issue as apposed to the chip...

besides these people don't seem to know much this made me LOL = MassivlyAfflicted

Created 4 months ago
How did these Bulldozer CPUs get messed up so bad? I had to flash my BIOS to the newest version just to get Portal 2 to load without BSoDing. The only plus side so far is that unlike on my old computer, The Sims 1 actually works


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedricd*
> 
> I have an 8350 on a giga 970 d3 r1.4 F11 bios... I am trying to do a modest overclock (4.4-4.5 Ghz) on a 212+ cooler. My PSU is a corsair 750, patriot extreme 1866 ram (set to 1866 in bios with timings on ram).
> 
> I have really been struggling to get this chip to hold stable at 4.4-4.5.... It makes me push vcore from 1.47 -1.5 to get it to even attempt to be stable...this seems way too high?
> 
> I have tried throwing all sorts of levers (pll to 2.695 seems to help a little). Does anyone have advice?
> 
> I have all power save etc... stuff turned off (C&Q, turbo, C6 etc...). Core temps I haven't seen above 52, socket in the mid 60's. I have been throttled by the MB northbridge when I was pushing 1.5 Vcore and 4.5Ghz (it hit 50C and throttled), I have since added a fan to the MB NB, but I still see it creep to 48C. Using OCCT and P95.
> 
> Maybe I just have a lame chip? From everything I have been reading, pushing this chip to 4.5 on stock voltage has been pretty easy fo others? I feel like there is something out of whack somewhere (MB NB?). Runs 24 hrs stable stock in p95.


Motherboard Northbridge is good for up-to 80C+ temps, 50C won't throttle anything.

Disable APM, go into PC Heath Status and disable any thermal limiting, see if there's a BIOS update, test for actual load voltage (what does CPU-z say voltage is when running OCCT), set LLC to Extreme (for lack of a better option), etc.

Also, Prime is a bad way to test these chips, stick with OCCT and add IBT to your list. And be more careful with that voltage, the 970a-d3 is not the 970a-ud3, it only has 4+1 phase VRMs. Rev 1.4 comes with a heatsink, and that helps, but that still a lot of power to be pushing through those things.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Oh, I know, but as I said in my post it just disable all lighting (the game become ugly), so I'm trying to find a "better" fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it doing that with FX is the real question for me, as it was fine with my Phenom II, could the cache have a problem, could it be the "module" design?


Ive not come across any issues with my 8350 so im not inclined to know how to fix.

I dont have my copy of ME1 anymore sadly to try it out.

Did you install the fx fixes for windows?

incase you didnt try them if you are on windows 7, could work. word of warning if the first fix wont install then u need to install the other one first.

hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> this is off of the same thread that im assuming you were looking at... should read to the last couple pages
> this has nothing to do with the processor but the game and compatibility issues with windows
> 
> EDIT: all of this was copied from http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/131/index/7251342/7 I would also run this in compatability mode xp sp3 or vist sp2... I had to find a work around to play crysis because it wasnt reading the drivers correctly for win 7 sp1.... an as you are running win 8... and how old that game is... sounds more like the issue as apposed to the chip...


Yup, I tried all of this, but the forum users didn't seems very "tech" people so it's why I asked here. Guess there's an incompatibility between ME 1 binaries and the FX CPUs, will try to notify the problem to AMD, but I doubt it'll change something.

Ah, older game, why are they giving me so much problems








Quote:


> Ive not come across any issues with my 8350 so im not inclined to know how to fix.
> 
> I dont have my copy of ME1 anymore sadly to try it out.
> 
> Did you install the fx fixes for windows?
> 
> incase you didnt try them if you are on windows 7, could work. word of warning if the first fix wont install then u need to install the other one first.


Do the hotfix work on Windows 8 or are they already included in it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Yup, I tried all of this, but the forum users didn't seems very "tech" people so it's why I asked here. Guess there's an incompatibility between ME 1 binaries and the FX CPUs, will try to notify the problem to AMD, but I doubt it'll change something.
> 
> Ah, older game, why are they giving me so much problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the hotfix work on Windows 8 or are they already included in it?


yes windows 8 it works with.. and I stillo wouldn't say that its hardware related.. IE for me to get Crysis to work I had to find a Crack... (yes i purchased the game so technically i just tweaked what i paid for) loaded it where it needed to go altered a config file... and rerouted with compatability mode to run binaries through the crack.. I also ran with elevated permisions

mind you the crack had not relation to the CPU itself.. but it was an incompability with drivers on the OS. and thus that is what i think is happening to you if i serve right that game was created before 64bt OS's really were anything..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Yup, I tried all of this, but the forum users didn't seems very "tech" people so it's why I asked here. Guess there's an incompatibility between ME 1 binaries and the FX CPUs, will try to notify the problem to AMD, but I doubt it'll change something.
> 
> Ah, older game, why are they giving me so much problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the hotfix work on Windows 8 or are they already included in it?
> 
> 
> 
> yes windows 8 it works with.. and I stillo wouldn't say that its hardware related.. IE for me to get Crysis to work I had to find a Crack... (yes i purchased the game so technically i just tweaked what i paid for) loaded it where it needed to go altered a config file... and rerouted with compatability mode to run binaries through the crack.. I also ran with elevated permisions
> 
> mind you the crack had not relation to the CPU itself.. but it was an incompability with drivers on the OS. and thus that is what i think is happening to you if i serve right that game was created before 64bt OS's really were anything..
Click to expand...

Ya... Win8 is interesting when it comes to compatability. XP mode is gone now, so you don't have that, and a few old things don't work... It's a bit of a mess.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Please do not discuss or make remarks towards warnings, infractions or deleted posts.
Quote:


> You may NOT:
> 
> Post questions/remarks pertaining to infractions, warnings or deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly.


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

If you feel any warning or infraction was undeserved then please take that up with either the mod who issued it, a senior mod such as myself (unless it was another senior mod who issued it) or the managing moderator (lemans81).

On topic:
In regards to the -1.something values in AVX IBT, a lot of people say it is unstable but I disagree as my 5GHz OC gives that value but is game stable, bench stable and folding stable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Please do not discuss or make remarks towards warnings, infractions or deleted posts.
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
> 
> If you feel any warning or infraction was undeserved then please take that up with either the mod who issued it, a senior mod such as myself (unless it was another senior mod who issued it) or the managing moderator (lemans81).
> 
> On topic:
> In regards to the -1.something values in AVX IBT, a lot of people say it is unstable but I disagree as my 5GHz OC gives that value but is game stable, bench stable and folding stable.


that stability things.. it does make me wonder since they are different libraries than the intel ones.. if there is only one path as opposed to many with the intels.. (this may be because I don't know exactly how it is supposed to find "the correct" answer)


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> On topic:
> In regards to the -1.something values in AVX IBT, a lot of people say it is unstable but I disagree as my 5GHz OC gives that value but is game stable, bench stable and folding stable.


I gave it more voltage and got actual numbers as a result.

Honestly, it makes a lot of sense. I've been seeing a lot of really, really weird things happening in Gentoo (which uses AVX and all those special instructions). Windows that just start blinking, random things not working, X crashing when resizing windows, etc.

It all went away when I bumped up the voltages and got normal results in AVX IBT.

If you want my opinion on it, there's a very large difference between AVX stable and regular stable. The reason why no one sees problems when getting the -1 result is because it's stable when you're not using the fancy instructions. When you do use the fancy instructions, you get a ton of garbage.

After seeing what I've seen, I'm strongly feeling that you don't need to be AVX IBT stable with real results (not the -1 one) unless you're actually using AVX/FMA/BMI/etc. You're not having problems gaming, benching, and folding because you're not really using AVX/FMA/BMI/etc.

After using them extensively in Gentoo, I can tell you that it's definitely not stable and -1 is not a good result.

I also saw that bumping voltage got me real numbers, but it actually showed up as unstable because occasionally the numbers that come back would not match.

If you're in Windows and running games, benches, etc, you don't need to be IBT AVX stable at all, because none of those applications are going to use those instructions.

If you're doing something like running Gentoo, you need to be getting 3.something as a result, or else not going to work right at all, and you're going to get these crazy bugs that you can't explain all the time.

IBT only reports unstable if the results are different. It's not like Prime95 where it checks for invalid values.

I don't know enough about Linpack to know what kind of results you're supposed to get, and I've seen all sorts of different ones on the internet. But they're all basically 3.something. Never -1or QND or whatever. Even 5.something is broken from what I've seen.


----------



## Loosenut

would like to join. 24/7 @ 4.6GHz. one 1Hz seems to vary while idle.

LLC set to HIGH

http://valid.canardpc.com/2668919

would love advice how tweaking this further. idle temp of 31*C and max of 42*C under 100% load.

had it @ 4.8 but temps climbed over 60 pretty fast so I backed it back down. this was during the Multithreaded Mayhem event. I know I could use some memory tweaking, just not sure how to approach it yet.

My cooler is the Mugen 2 rev B with Scythe Slip Stream 120mm in push-pull. been using it since my 555x2


----------



## Red1776

Someone asked me what my max loaded temp was @ 5.0GHz. This is is with 23c ambient.



Delta temp is 1.6C (27.1c/28.7c)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Someone asked me what my max loaded temp was @ 5.0GHz. This is is with 23c ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> Delta temp is 1.6C (27.1c/28.7c)


Bloody hell thats low.

What refrigeration are you using?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Someone asked me what my max loaded temp was @ 5.0GHz. This is is with 23c ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> Delta temp is 1.6C (27.1c/28.7c)
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell thats low.
> 
> What refrigeration are you using?
Click to expand...

hehe four rads









The GPU's are going under water next week.

Welcome back Gurty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe four rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Gurty


Cheers man

4 rads? damn your case must be huge lol

I nearly blew up my rig this week hehe had a leakage and went all over the gfx card. dabbed the coolant off with distilled and all working now lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe four rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers man
> 
> 4 rads? damn your case must be huge lol
Click to expand...

Cosmos 2
...it closes up in a hurry when you start with multiple rads ands quadfire though


----------



## pedricd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Motherboard Northbridge is good for up-to 80C+ temps, 50C won't throttle anything.
> 
> Disable APM, go into PC Heath Status and disable any thermal limiting, see if there's a BIOS update, test for actual load voltage (what does CPU-z say voltage is when running OCCT), set LLC to Extreme (for lack of a better option), etc.
> 
> Also, Prime is a bad way to test these chips, stick with OCCT and add IBT to your list. And be more careful with that voltage, the 970a-d3 is not the 970a-ud3, it only has 4+1 phase VRMs. Rev 1.4 comes with a heatsink, and that helps, but that still a lot of power to be pushing through those things.


I already disabled all thermal monitoring APM etc... My current stable is 1.472 load voltage, 4.4Ghz, ran OCCT for over an hour ok, ran p95 for 39 minutes and it failed...I will ditch for IBT. Temps 64C socket, 52C package max. I didn't like Extreme LLC as it was a .1V boost at times, but I can mess around with that again.

The reason I brought up the NB 50C item is that at 50C, I heard a high pitch sound (NOT the MB speaker overtemp sound) and my Voltage was cut to my proc for a brief period. This is very odd behavior and I googled something on the NB having a 50C limit (seemed pretty low to me). When this happened I saw no temps out of line which is very odd. This has happened twice (both at 1.5 vcore and 4.5 Ghz) I may have something real screwy going on...I notice 5VCCH becomes more and more unstable the harder I push (not sure if that matters).

I will do some more testing later and maybe post some OCCT graphs if that adds any insight....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Cosmos 2
> ...it closes up in a hurry when you start with multiple rads ands quadfire though


Yeah i bet it does lol

Im back down to 55C at 5ghz.

It went to 70C with prime eek lol

took it all out last night and the pump wouldnt work for some reason.

ANyhow poured boiling water in the res/pump today and started it up working again and back to normal temps

must be the gremlins


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Cosmos 2
> ...it closes up in a hurry when you start with multiple rads ands quadfire though
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i bet it does lol
> 
> Im back down to 55C at 5ghz.
> 
> It went to 70C with prime eek lol
> 
> took it all out last night and the pump wouldnt work for some reason.
> 
> ANyhow poured boiling water in the res/pump today and started it up working again and back to normal temps
> 
> must be the gremlins
Click to expand...

Have you taken the block apart since you installed it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have you taken the block apart since you installed it?


Did that last night and was a tiny bit of gunk in there. strange for just having a month.

I think the hotwater must of cleared some crap too i think as there was a bit when i emptied it out. not that much to stop it from working though


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have you taken the block apart since you installed it?
> 
> 
> 
> Did that last night and was a tiny bit of gunk in there. strange for just having a month.
> 
> I think the hotwater must of cleared some crap too i think as there was a bit when i emptied it out. not that much to stop it from working though
Click to expand...

I was going to say that now you have had it running a month or so, that no matter how well you pre-flush the rads, after a month I always take the block apart and remove the line of junk sitting on the microfins that is in the shape of the jet plate opening.

Oh yea, give the inside of the block a squeeze of lemon as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedricd*
> 
> I already disabled all thermal monitoring APM etc... My current stable is 1.472 load voltage, 4.4Ghz, ran OCCT for over an hour ok, ran p95 for 39 minutes and it failed...I will ditch for IBT. Temps 64C socket, 52C package max. I didn't like Extreme LLC as it was a .1V boost at times, but I can mess around with that again.
> 
> The reason I brought up the NB 50C item is that at 50C, I heard a high pitch sound (NOT the MB speaker overtemp sound) and my Voltage was cut to my proc for a brief period. This is very odd behavior and I googled something on the NB having a 50C limit (seemed pretty low to me). When this happened I saw no temps out of line which is very odd. This has happened twice (both at 1.5 vcore and 4.5 Ghz) I may have something real screwy going on...I notice 5VCCH becomes more and more unstable the harder I push (not sure if that matters).
> 
> I will do some more testing later and maybe post some OCCT graphs if that adds any insight....


I really dont think the 212+ evo are very good coolers for the 8350

Everyone thats been in this thread have complained of high temps with it at 4.5ghz+

I see at 4.4 you are at 55C and that is quite high also you have high vcore for that clock too.

what motherboard are you using? Try adding your parts to your sig


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was going to say that now you have had it running a month or so, that no matter how well you pre-flush the rads, after a month I always take the block apart and remove the line of junk sitting on the microfins that is in the shape of the jet plate opening.
> 
> Oh yea, give the inside of the block a squeeze of lemon as well


Ye thats where it was a line of it lol

your advice is noted for the future









cheers


----------



## bios_R_us

Well, if anyone cares, I got Turbo profiles working with AMD overdrive at startup, got everything running with 4200/4400/4500 and looking good. This keeps the CPU at 4400 most of the times, though I never actually saw it reach 4500. (considering that with everything at stock I never saw it climb from 4100 to 4200 i consider this "normal"  ).

These custom turbo profiles should be what I need to keep the temps better in check. AOD does have some nifty options in it...

Cheers.


----------



## pedricd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I really dont think the 212+ evo are very good coolers for the 8350
> 
> Everyone thats been in this thread have complained of high temps with it at 4.5ghz+
> 
> I see at 4.4 you are at 55C and that is quite high also you have high vcore for that clock too.
> 
> what motherboard are you using? Try adding your parts to your sig


I will put my specs in once I get back to my pc...

I started out building this as a budget box etc... And now I dont think i can take the OC itch anymore.

I have a gigabyte 970 d3 r1.4... I just think it wasn't designed to handle pushing the chip cleanly, although I think I have 4.4 stable but it takes too much vcore (@ load)...either it is the chip or the board...

I am happy right now with the 212, I think it will handle 4.5 ghz, especially with lower vcore. I don't feel like I am hitting a thermal wall...I had smart fan on and never broke 52c package temp at 1.47v+ Later on I may upgrade to water and then push it...

So that being said, best mobos for this under 200? Preferably under 150







. I like giga so far but am open...don't care about color themes


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pedricd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I really dont think the 212+ evo are very good coolers for the 8350
> 
> Everyone thats been in this thread have complained of high temps with it at 4.5ghz+
> 
> I see at 4.4 you are at 55C and that is quite high also you have high vcore for that clock too.
> 
> what motherboard are you using? Try adding your parts to your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will put my specs in once I get back to my pc...
> 
> I started out building this as a budget box etc... And now I dont think i can take the OC itch anymore.
> 
> I have a gigabyte 970 d3 r1.4... I just think it wasn't designed to handle pushing the chip cleanly, although I think I have 4.4 stable but it takes too much vcore (@ load)...either it is the chip or the board...
> 
> I am happy right now with the 212, I think it will handle 4.5 ghz, especially with lower vcore. I don't feel like I am hitting a thermal wall...I had smart fan on and never broke 52c package temp at 1.47v+ Later on I may upgrade to water and then push it...
> 
> So that being said, best mobos for this under 200? Preferably under 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like giga so far but am open...don't care about color themes
Click to expand...

990FXA-UD3 or M5A99FX. The 970a-D3 really wasn't meant for overclocking, but the two I listed and anything better then them from both vendors will do fine.


----------



## Morbious81

Went ahead and added pics of my rig. She may not be the prettiest girl at the dance, but she sure can move.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Went ahead and added pics of my rig. She may not be the prettiest girl at the dance, but she sure can move.


Yeah...thats a real wallflower ya got there Morb


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Went ahead and added pics of my rig. She may not be the prettiest girl at the dance, but she sure can move.


Red looks so good. I wish I didn't have blue + green. I have a pure AMD system with Nvidia and Intel colors =/


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys I finally solved my freezing problem with LLC set to anything over 25%, turned out all i had to do was set CPU capability to 140% and it all went away along with my vdroop problem. However a new one has arisen. While running OCCT my CPU will throttle back to 1.4 ghz on all cores. I have the case cracked open and it has happened with temps under 60C. Anyone know a way to keep the processor from throttling like that?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys I finally solved my freezing problem with LLC set to anything over 25%, turned out all i had to do was set CPU capability to 140% and it all went away along with my vdroop problem. However a new one has arisen. While running OCCT my CPU will throttle back to 1.4 ghz on all cores. I have the case cracked open and it has happened with temps under 60C. Anyone know a way to keep the processor from throttling like that?


Hey Dead
Do you have APM disabled?
How overclocked/voltage are you running?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys I finally solved my freezing problem with LLC set to anything over 25%, turned out all i had to do was set CPU capability to 140% and it all went away along with my vdroop problem. However a new one has arisen. While running OCCT my CPU will throttle back to 1.4 ghz on all cores. I have the case cracked open and it has happened with temps under 60C. Anyone know a way to keep the processor from throttling like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dead
> Do you have APM disabled?
> How overclocked/voltage are you running?
Click to expand...

1.4Ghz also happens to be the lowest Cool'n'Quiet setting, make sure it's off?


----------



## pedricd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 or M5A99FX. The 970a-D3 really wasn't meant for overclocking, but the two I listed and anything better then them from both vendors will do fine.


Thanks! UD5 on its way!


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Red looks so good. I wish I didn't have blue + green. I have a pure AMD system with Nvidia and Intel colors =/


There are a few adjustments I want to make, wire hiding, and move the rad up so i can put my devil red shark back on the side ( to do that I have to remove one of my top 140mm's, haven't decided if i want to do that...) That all aside, I obviously agree that red just looks good. it's never too late to change the colors in your machine









@Red1776 She's not as fancy as some on here, but she'll do just fine


----------



## DireLeon2010

Does the 8320 OC as good as the 8350? I'd rather just buy the 8350, but I still have the Mobo, memory and OS to purchase. So any $$$ saved would help.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Red looks so good. I wish I didn't have blue + green. I have a pure AMD system with Nvidia and Intel colors =/
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few adjustments I want to make, wire hiding, and move the rad up so i can put my devil red shark back on the side ( to do that I have to remove one of my top 140mm's, haven't decided if i want to do that...) That all aside, I obviously agree that red just looks good. it's never too late to change the colors in your machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Red1776 She's not as fancy as some on here, but she'll do just fine
Click to expand...

I know, that was satire Morb


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I know, that was satire Morb


Oh I know, no worries. I was joking as well. All was in good humor. I wish there was a sarcasm font....

it is true that it's not as fancy as some, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Does the 8320 OC as good as the 8350? I'd rather just buy the 8350, but I still have the Mobo, memory and OS to purchase. So any $$$ saved would help.


It can... but you need more voltage to get there most of the time, which means better cooling.


----------



## zooliegsm

Hello everyone, i am new here.

I just want to ask you about temps.

I have gigabyte 970a-ud3 and fx-8320, at cinebench it goes up to 60-62c (then i just shut down cinebench, i dont want to melt my cpu







). i read lots of value for temp but i am not sure whats the real. i have and arctic freezer 64 pro, it has my cpu on the compatibility list. so whats the accepted temp/max temp for 8320?

Maybe my temp is high becouse my case, i have an old asus case, with only one 8cm at front and a 8cm at rear...maybe this causes the high temp?

And also, i have a geil corsa kit 2x4gb 1866, but it only works on 1600, i made in the bios that the timings and other are the same on the ram, but it only work 1600.

thanks!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> Hello everyone, i am new here.
> 
> I just want to ask you about temps.
> 
> I have gigabyte 970a-ud3 and fx-8320, at cinebench it goes up to 60-62c (then i just shut down cinebench, i dont want to melt my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). i read lots of value for temp but i am not sure whats the real. i have and arctic freezer 64 pro, it has my cpu on the compatibility list. so whats the accepted temp/max temp for 8320?
> 
> Maybe my temp is high becouse my case, i have an old asus case, with only one 8cm at front and a 8cm at rear...maybe this causes the high temp?
> 
> And also, i have a geil corsa kit 2x4gb 1866, but it only works on 1600, i made in the bios that the timings and other are the same on the ram, but it only work 1600.
> 
> thanks!


Are you checking Core Temps or Socket Temps? Core temp should stay under 62c whereas socket temp is debatable, most people would say 72c but my socket temp is always 12c above core temps so I try to keep it under 74c (62+12..).

What are you using to measure temps, are you at stock speed/voltages? And also what's the stock VID on your chip?

Welcome to the forum.

P.S. - Cinebench tends to push the chip in a weird way, even with APM enabled (which should throttle down the chip under heavy load) cinebench is the only one that doesn't allow CPU throttling on my system.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> Hello everyone, i am new here.
> 
> I just want to ask you about temps.
> 
> I have gigabyte 970a-ud3 and fx-8320, at cinebench it goes up to 60-62c (then i just shut down cinebench, i dont want to melt my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). i read lots of value for temp but i am not sure whats the real. i have and arctic freezer 64 pro, it has my cpu on the compatibility list. so whats the accepted temp/max temp for 8320?
> 
> Maybe my temp is high becouse my case, i have an old asus case, with only one 8cm at front and a 8cm at rear...maybe this causes the high temp?
> 
> And also, i have a geil corsa kit 2x4gb 1866, but it only works on 1600, i made in the bios that the timings and other are the same on the ram, but it only work 1600.
> 
> thanks!


HIya and welcome man

Im afraid the arctic freezer pro is very poor for your 8320.

When i had the 8320 i too had your cooler and like you are experiencing now i had high temps. it is very poor im afraid although your case won't be helping matters either.

Is the cpu overclocked?

As for your issues with ram im not sure. Did i read right that you manually set the timings and speed etc and you still cant get it to run at 1866?


----------



## Olafthewimpy

I have a creative question to ask. I ripped a Delta fan off of an AMD stock heatsink. Where are some hotspots in a computer that would benefit from spot cooling if I rigged that little screamer to it? I was goofing off and simply rested it on top of my Silver Arrow's right tower and temps dropped like 2C


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olafthewimpy*
> 
> I have a creative question to ask. I ripped a Delta fan off of an AMD stock heatsink. Where are some hotspots in a computer that would benefit from spot cooling if I rigged that little screamer to it? I was goofing off and simply rested it on top of my Silver Arrow's right tower and temps dropped like 2C


Not sure if you could get it in but the vrm's are a good place.

If you wanted to do some jigsawing you could make a hole in the back and place the little fan in it at back of your socket


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Are you checking Core Temps or Socket Temps? Core temp should stay under 62c whereas socket temp is debatable, most people would say 72c but my socket temp is always 12c above core temps so I try to keep it under 74c (62+12..).
> 
> What are you using to measure temps, are you at stock speed/voltages? And also what's the stock VID on your chip?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> P.S. - Cinebench tends to push the chip in a weird way, even with APM enabled (which should throttle down the chip under heavy load) cinebench is the only one that doesn't allow CPU throttling on my system.


i check temp with core temp and yes i am at stock speed, not OC.


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HIya and welcome man
> 
> Im afraid the arctic freezer pro is very poor for your 8320.
> 
> When i had the 8320 i too had your cooler and like you are experiencing now i had high temps. it is very poor im afraid although your case won't be helping matters either.
> 
> Is the cpu overclocked?
> 
> As for your issues with ram im not sure. Did i read right that you manually set the timings and speed etc and you still cant get it to run at 1866?


i have my cpu on stock speed, not OC...i read on AC homepage ( http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/cpu/263/freezer-64-pro.html ) that my cooler is good for my cpu (even for 8350), and other forums said that if i dont want to OC (and i dont want) its ok for it...but maybe you are right, i think first i change my chassis, and then the orientation of my cpu cooler (right now i had only one direction, couse my chassis is not so big







). thanks for your reply.

the memory issue is wierd, yes, i do manually changed the values that my ram writes, and also i tried the ones from other forums i found for this ram, but my mobo says at boot that there is some error and my ram goes on 1600. yes, i disabled the option that make my ram to default and i also tried to enable OC for it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> i have my cpu on stock speed, not OC...i read on AC homepage ( http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/cpu/263/freezer-64-pro.html ) that my cooler is good for my cpu (even for 8350), and other forums said that if i dont want to OC (and i dont want) its ok for it...but maybe you are right, i think first i change my chassis, and then the orientation of my cpu cooler (right now i had only one direction, couse my chassis is not so big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). thanks for your reply.
> 
> the memory issue is wierd, yes, i do manually changed the values that my ram writes, and also i tried the ones from other forums i found for this ram, but my mobo says at boot that there is some error and my ram goes on 1600. yes, i disabled the option that make my ram to default and i also tried to enable OC for it.


hey again.

I know what the site says but from my own experience its a very poor cooler. I guess they say these things in order to sell their product lol. Its like some motherboards that say the fx 8320/50 are compatible with their boards when in all honesty the boards are very poor and don't handle these chips well. These chips do run hot and the cooler simply cannot handle it. I guess you get what you pay for.

You could try reseating the cooler and putting a bit less thermal paste on and see if your temps get better its worth a shot.

Also i tried looking at your boards compatabiltiy list for memory and i cant see your memory listed for 1866. Could be a factor that its just not compatable for the board. Though some memory do work if they arent on the list but sometimes its hit or miss


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey again.
> 
> I know what the site says but from my own experience its a very poor cooler. I guess they say these things in order to sell their product lol. Its like some motherboards that say the fx 8320/50 are compatible with their boards when in all honesty the boards are very poor and don't handle these chips well. These chips do run hot and the cooler simply cannot handle it. I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> You could try reseating the cooler and putting a bit less thermal paste on and see if your temps get better its worth a shot.
> 
> Also i tried looking at your boards compatabiltiy list for memory and i cant see your memory listed for 1866. Could be a factor that its just not compatable for the board. Though some memory do work if they arent on the list but sometimes its hit or miss


i understand what you say and maybe you are right. after a chassis change (i made the change in 1-2 weeks i think, and then i reseat my cooler too), if i still get these temps, i change my cooler. what cooler you prefer?

the memory is not on the list, i saw that, but my mobo, at gigabyte-s page, can handle 1866. maybe i made a try with another ram (i ask one of my friends to give me one pair to test) that on the list.

what program should i use to make my cpu work on 100% to check the maximum temp it got?
so without oc the core temp must say under 62c with max cpu load?

thanks for your reply mate.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Getting 4.6 stable @ 1.44125 in OCCT for 6 hours which I am happy with (phanteks ph-tc14pe), 54 core temp, which I am going to stick with for now.

I'd like to push for more, 4.7 is stable at 1.4875 (a huge jump in vcore for 100mhz), the vcore jump unfortunately drives a lot more heat, and I start hitting 62 on the cores.

Anything greater than this becomes impossible due to heat, the system is stable for day-day usage, but if I were to bench / stress test it will fail.

Might try seeing if overclocking via the FSB is kinder to the vcore / temps.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> i understand what you say and maybe you are right. after a chassis change (i made the change in 1-2 weeks i think, and then i reseat my cooler too), if i still get these temps, i change my cooler. what cooler you prefer?
> 
> the memory is not on the list, i saw that, but my mobo, at gigabyte-s page, can handle 1866. maybe i made a try with another ram (i ask one of my friends to give me one pair to test) that on the list.
> 
> what program should i use to make my cpu work on 100% to check the maximum temp it got?
> so without oc the core temp must say under 62c with max cpu load?
> 
> thanks for your reply mate.


Dont ask me about coolers lol i only like 1 air cooler and thats the noctua NH D14. I am biased towards noctua as i just think its a great cooler. though the Phanteks PH-TC14PE is a good cooler as is the silverarrow

Also it depends on the size of your new case. The decent aftermarket coolers are pretty big and you need to make sure they will fit your case.

Just do some research before you buy your new case and all will be well.

Most use IBT for stressing for temps along with OCCT.

As for checking temps i think most use hwmonitor,(look for package temp, which are your core temps) core temp and hwinfo64.

Yes max core temp of 62C is generally what most people head for. Although some go over that to 70C for short periods and dont have any problems. This is done off your own back and im not advocating this









hope this helps


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dont ask me about coolers lol i only like 1 air cooler and thats the noctua NH D14. I am biased towards noctua as i just think its a great cooler. though the Phanteks PH-TC14PE is a good cooler as is the silverarrow
> 
> Also it depends on the size of your new case. The decent aftermarket coolers are pretty big and you need to make sure they will fit your case.
> 
> Just do some research before you buy your new case and all will be well.
> 
> Most use IBT for stressing for temps along with OCCT.
> 
> As for checking temps i think most use hwmonitor,(look for package temp, which are your core temps) core temp and hwinfo64.
> 
> Yes max core temp of 62C is generally what most people head for. Although some go over that to 70C for short periods and dont have any problems. This is done off your own back and im not advocating this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps


of course, you help with every words

thanks, i will download ibt and make my test. for cooler i checked hd14, but its a little more expensive than other ones.







anyway i not dispute that this is a very good cooler.

for case i want some that have two 12cm vents, one (maybe two) for rear one for front, and something bigger than now, couse i think thats a main thing in my problem, so i will made a search for it, and for the future, i will check that some good cooler will fits in it.

so core temp is ok, i use it and i like it.

thanks again!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> of course, you help with every words
> 
> thanks, i will download ibt and make my test. for cooler i checked hd14, but its a little more expensive than other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway i not dispute that this is a very good cooler.
> 
> for case i want some that have two 12cm vents, one (maybe two) for rear one for front, and something bigger than now, couse i think thats a main thing in my problem, so i will made a search for it, and for the future, i will check that some good cooler will fits in it.
> 
> so core temp is ok, i use it and i like it.
> 
> thanks again!


Just to make it clear, when we say "core temp" we mean the value associated with the CPU cores, also shown as "package temp" in some software, and not to the CoreTemp program itself. You should have two cpu temp readings: Core temp/package temp and socket temp/cpu temp. Like I and gertruude said, 62c max temps on the cores is what most people aim at.
Your cooler is indeed not a great one, but it should be better and quieter than the stock cooler, and the stock cooler should keep the core temp under 62c by itself on the 8320. So, I believe that either:
- you're looking at the socket temp not the core temp, in which case your core temp should be somewhere around mid 50c which is totally fine;
- the cooler may not be properly seated or the thermal compound not properly applied, in which case you could be seeing those temps on the core.

So please check if it's your socket temp or your core temp, use a sowftware like hwmonitor or hwinfo (use google, they're free to download).

Here's a screenshot of hwmonitor, CPU0 in red is the temp you should be looking at, it's the core temp. The other readings are from the motherboard sensors.


If you don't intend on overclocking (or not yet anyway) it may not be necessary to change your cooling for stock clocks, depending on whether that's your core or your socket temps.


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Just to make it clear, when we say "core temp" we mean the value associated with the CPU cores, also shown as "package temp" in some software, and not to the CoreTemp program itself. You should have two cpu temp readings: Core temp/package temp and socket temp/cpu temp. Like I and gertruude said, 62c max temps on the cores is what most people aim at.
> Your cooler is indeed not a great one, but it should be better and quieter than the stock cooler, and the stock cooler should keep the core temp under 62c by itself on the 8320. So, I believe that either:
> - you're looking at the socket temp not the core temp, in which case your core temp should be somewhere around mid 50c which is totally fine;
> - the cooler may not be properly seated or the thermal compound not properly applied, in which case you could be seeing those temps on the core.
> 
> So please check if it's your socket temp or your core temp, use a sowftware like hwmonitor or hwinfo (use google, they're free to download).
> 
> Here's a screenshot of hwmonitor, CPU0 in red is the temp you should be looking at, it's the core temp. The other readings are from the motherboard sensors.
> 
> If you don't intend on overclocking (or not yet anyway) it may not be necessary to change your cooling for stock clocks, depending on whether that's your core or your socket temps.


i chechked hwinfo64 and it show me the same value at your red mark that the core temp software, that there is 61-62c when i run cinebench 1-2-3 times.

i checked the cooler yesterday, and i changed the compound on it, and i get the same values.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> i chechked hwinfo64 and it show me the same value at your red mark that the core temp software, that there is 61-62c when i run cinebench 1-2-3 times.
> 
> i checked the cooler yesterday, and i changed the compound on it, and i get the same values.


Then that settles it, you need a new cooler  61-62c during cinebench at stock is not cool, pun intended.

If you don't mind playing around, you can try slightly undervolting it before you get a new cooler. Since you said you're not looking to OC, there's usually headroom for undervolting. People have the 8320s running at stock speeds and 1.2v sometimes, maybe even less if the chip is really good. From the experience gained with the two 8320s that I've had the stock VID on them is rather high. I've had 1.4v and 1.3875v but that's not necessarily the voltage needed.

You can try something like 1.25-1.275v with everything else at stock, see what temps you get with that. Test it a bit with IBT or OCCT (20 runs on Very High with IBT and/or 1h in OCCT). If you're stable at those volts you should see a pretty good drop in temps depending on what your stock VID was (even up to8-10c-ish?).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> i chechked hwinfo64 and it show me the same value at your red mark that the core temp software, that there is 61-62c when i run cinebench 1-2-3 times.
> 
> i checked the cooler yesterday, and i changed the compound on it, and i get the same values.


as far as cooler id go with something that gertrude was saying.. you want as much cooling as possible if you are going to OC.. in order to hit 5ghz you will be needing to look at top end closed loop water with push pull or go with a custom loop..

and im sure that case isn't doing you any good either.. almost seems like you are circulating hot air though your heatsink and that would bring temps up

im not familar with the ud3 but by chance in the BIOS have you tried to manually set the ram at 1866?


----------



## VonDutch

hey guys









tried to oc the 8350 my kiddo has this weekend,
man, tough job, for got alot about how to oc amd's,
we couldnt even get 4.5ghz stable with 1.5V vcore!!
im thinking its something else holding it back, maybe the mobo is just to old now idk,
even 4.4ghz was a no go ..i just dont understand..
for now i just left it on stock again..

my Question,
most 8350's can do 4.4-4.5ghz easy right?


----------



## Alatar

Some high res frosty pics of the 8320 + CVF combo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to oc the 8350 my kiddo has this weekend,
> man, tough job, for got alot about how to oc amd's,
> we couldnt even get 4.5ghz stable with 1.5V vcore!!
> im thinking its something else holding it back, maybe the mobo is just to old now idk,
> even 4.4ghz was a no go ..i just dont understand..
> for now i just left it on stock again..
> 
> my Question,
> most 8350's can do 4.4-4.5ghz easy right?


yeah you shouldnt need that much voltage for 4.5 heck you should only need 1.4ish what are your system specs?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to oc the 8350 my kiddo has this weekend,
> man, tough job, for got alot about how to oc amd's,
> we couldnt even get 4.5ghz stable with 1.5V vcore!!
> im thinking its something else holding it back, maybe the mobo is just to old now idk,
> even 4.4ghz was a no go ..i just dont understand..
> for now i just left it on stock again..
> 
> my Question,
> *most 8350's can do 4.4-4.5ghz easy right?*


Yes but its totally dependant on your mobo and cooling?

i see pebbles and i think you should hit 4.5ghz easily with a ud3. its not exactly a cheap board is it lol

im not familiar with the ud3 but does it have LLC control? have you tried sticking that at ultra high settings if its got llc. i wouldnt think 4.5 would go over 1.43 at the very most

be easier if you tell us what you changed in bios etc


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah you shouldnt need that much voltage for 4.5 heck you should only need 1.4ish what are your system specs?


thanks for the fast response,
i have the specs in my sig









yea, got no clue either, at first i thought i was a bit rusty ocing amd's, but i cant imagine im that bad ..lol
i followed sin0822's guide for the most part, since hes using a giggabyte mobo also,
any other guides out there that i could use?
the temps where nice, nothing to high, 30-35C, so cant be that,
ram was just stock settings..

edit,

hey gertruude, i tried so many diffderent settings really,
i dont recall them all sorry, but trust me if i say i tried them all, lol
of course im not done yet, will try again, if i have gathered more info,
yea, i thought the mobo would be good enough to oc with too,
my kiddo has my old rig , but i ran it with the 1100T at first, gave it to him, with the new
8350, where it was build for in the first place
 








and no, couldnt find llc, but it was about what ive set in bios, i got in windows too
i know, should have noted alot more info about settings etc, but i thought it would be a easy job see


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks for the fast response,
> i have the specs in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, got no clue either, at first i thought i was a bit rusty ocing amd's, but i cant imagine im that bad ..lol
> i followed sin0822's guide for the most part, since hes using a giggabyte mobo also,
> any other guides out there that i could use?
> the temps where nice, nothing to high, 30-35C, so cant be that,
> ram was just stock settings..


i would just raise the multiplier.. since you are not going to be doing anything to crazy with that cooling.. but 1.43 should do it.. what are you using to test stability?

i googled sin0822 and all i see is inte OC's.. is there an AMD one?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some high res frosty pics of the 8320 + CVF combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


NIce









I was expecting you to demolish the multi threaded 8 core thread but i see you aint yet lol

what you waiting for?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i would just raise the multiplier.. since you are not going to be doing anything to crazy with that cooling.. but 1.43 should do it.. what are you using to test stability?
> 
> i googled sin0822 and all i see is inte OC's.. is there an AMD one?


http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/46237-bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming.html
Quote "• CPU FX series is what this guide pertains too, I used an FX 8120 (3.1ghz stock, 3.4ghz turbo, 4ghz max turbo)" end quote

i tried both IBT and prime95 to run some first tests..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> NIce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting you to demolish the multi threaded 8 core thread but i see you aint yet lol
> 
> what you waiting for?


good results









I'm just really short on time at the moment, gotta see if I can actually find a moment for installing XP and running some benches.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> good results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just really short on time at the moment, gotta see if I can actually find a moment for installing XP and running some benches.


*hides alatar's 8350* um... you'll get it back Feb 1


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Then that settles it, you need a new cooler  61-62c during cinebench at stock is not cool, pun intended.
> 
> If you don't mind playing around, you can try slightly undervolting it before you get a new cooler. Since you said you're not looking to OC, there's usually headroom for undervolting. People have the 8320s running at stock speeds and 1.2v sometimes, maybe even less if the chip is really good. From the experience gained with the two 8320s that I've had the stock VID on them is rather high. I've had 1.4v and 1.3875v but that's not necessarily the voltage needed.
> 
> You can try something like 1.25-1.275v with everything else at stock, see what temps you get with that. Test it a bit with IBT or OCCT (20 runs on Very High with IBT and/or 1h in OCCT). If you're stable at those volts you should see a pretty good drop in temps depending on what your stock VID was (even up to8-10c-ish?).


thanks. what cooler do you prefer?


----------



## ChrisB17

Wow Its unreal. Having a AMD rig I feel almost like a outcast. I didn't realize what this felt like when I had a intel rig. I cant believe how many people knock on these chips and say this is better then that. Like every other sentence is about it. In all honesty I like this rig better then my high end z77







hell with mis informed fanboys.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/46237-bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming.html
> Quote "• CPU FX series is what this guide pertains too, I used an FX 8120 (3.1ghz stock, 3.4ghz turbo, 4ghz max turbo)" end quote
> 
> i tried both IBT and prime95 to run some first tests..


it should get IBT stable.. these chips have an issue with prime..

what i normally do is run cinebench until that runs smooth then ad voltage until the scores dont get higher.. by then im able to get IBT stable shortly after.. since you have the rev 1.0 ud3 im assuming there is no LLC options so you are going to have to watch your vDroop .. to find that out load up CPUz and check the voltage idle and then check the voltage under load with all power saving options.

once you have that then start incrimenting your voltages and check to see what you need to be stable at 4.2-4.3ghz under load after that you should have a good idea where your minimum voltage is going to be needed and go from there..

EDIT: forgot to do math.. so for example you need 1.4v to be stable at idle at 4.3ghz but under load the voltage drops down to 1.37v that would mean that you have a .03v vDroop. so if you do the math and example 4.5 needing lets say 1.43v underload to be stable. so you would have to set 1.46v in order to compensate over vDroop... in addtition the higher you go the more vDroop may end up happening. also don't forget that CPU/NB is the memory controller voltage on chip you may need to compensate for the Vdrrop as well. but those really should be the only voltages that you need to touch to get to 4.5 stable.

if you need more help post you settings when you are almost stable and we can see what may need to be changed. also there is a spreadsheet that we have that will be able to help you out as well the link is below

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Wow Its unreal. Having a AMD rig I feel almost like a outcast. I didn't realize what this felt like when I had a intel rig. I cant believe how many people knock on these chips and say this is better then that. Like every other sentence is about it. In all honesty I like this rig better then my high end z77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell with mis informed fanboys.


CHEERS!









I would be showing people that vid lol.. comparing the 8350 to the 3750k... just imagine this 8 core with the 8000 series graphics.. im so hoping that happens.. the generation after steamroller
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> thanks. what cooler do you prefer?


something like this if you are going to remain air cooling

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

and I wouldn't bother with any closed loop that is lower than the H80... but even the cooler I linked is about the same cooling..

These chips are almost go big or go home when overclocking haha!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i would just raise the multiplier.. since you are not going to be doing anything to crazy with that cooling.. but 1.43 should do it.. what are you using to test stability?
> 
> i googled sin0822 and all i see is inte OC's.. is there an AMD one?
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/46237-bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming.html
> Quote "• CPU FX series is what this guide pertains too, I used an FX 8120 (3.1ghz stock, 3.4ghz turbo, 4ghz max turbo)" end quote
> 
> i tried both IBT and prime95 to run some first tests..
Click to expand...

your board is rev 1.0, no LLC control. As a result, you need to compensate manually.

Since you can't keep voltage stable, you shouldn't care about what you set voltage to anymore, just what load voltage is. Watch CPU-z, HWmonitor or whatever when the CPU is under load; how low does the voltage drop? That is the number you care about.

Now, having so much vdroop leads to very high idle voltages, which can still be just as bad. When you do find a stable OC, turn Cool'n'Quiet back on so idle voltages will drop down.


----------



## kyfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah you shouldnt need that much voltage for 4.5 heck you should only need 1.4ish what are your system specs?


There is a very goo thread on another site/forum that covers OCing the FX 83xx very well. the poster reached 5.4 with only 1.560V his 4.5 was at 1.38V.
Not sure how the OCN bosses feel about posting links to other forums so will not post the link, unless I'm told it's ok to.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> There is a very goo thread on another site/forum that covers OCing the FX 83xx very well. the poster reached 5.4 with only 1.560V his 4.5 was at 1.38V.
> Not sure how the OCN bosses feel about posting links to other forums so will not post the link, unless I'm told it's ok to.


please share we are more or less looking for as much information on these chips.. the more we can help the better


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Wow Its unreal. Having a AMD rig I feel almost like a outcast. I didn't realize what this felt like when I had a intel rig. I cant believe how many people knock on these chips and say this is better then that. Like every other sentence is about it. In all honesty I like this rig better then my high end z77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell with mis informed fanboys.


Welcome long lost brother lol.
It has always struck me the differences in between the two camps, AMD owners seem more secure


----------



## Nicklebrick

Awesome! i got a 8320 a few days after it was released, the release is what made me decide it over Intel. i am currently clocked to 4.2 Ghz with no voltage changes or anything on a 990FX-UD3 motherboard. beeen a great CPU so far, once i eventually get Water coolling, its going to be major overclock time, but money doesnt always allow for good cooling


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklebrick*
> 
> Awesome! i got a 8320 a few days after it was released, the release is what made me decide it over Intel. i am currently clocked to 4.2 Ghz with no voltage changes or anything on a 990FX-UD3 motherboard. beeen a great CPU so far, once i eventually get Water coolling, its going to be major overclock time, but money doesnt always allow for good cooling


Welcome!

once you get a chance too get that cooling check this thread out and add once you hit your OC.. theres a couple guys that got the 8320 to 5.0 assuming they just got a great bin lets hope thats the case for you too! (they got a repackaged 8350 me thinks)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> thanks. what cooler do you prefer?


Most people recommend the Noctua NH-D14 or Thermalright Silver Arrow, I"ve heard good things about the Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX as well. You should make sure your case can fit the cooler you're getting though. Or your future case if you intend on changing it.

I should tell you though that if you're SURE that you won't OC, you can look at mid-end/cheaper coolers. I capitalize "sure" because if you change your mind in 6 months you'll need yet another cooler 
My old FZ-120 keeps the 8350 at stock a little under 45c on the cores when stressing and under 40c for daily use. It's only rated 150w and as soon as I pump more volts into it it reaches the TDP limit, but for stock it's more than fine, silent, not very heavy and rather cheap. Still in stores around here too...

Cheers.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nicklebrick*
> 
> Awesome! i got a 8320 a few days after it was released, the release is what made me decide it over Intel. i am currently clocked to 4.2 Ghz with no voltage changes or anything on a 990FX-UD3 motherboard. beeen a great CPU so far, once i eventually get Water coolling, its going to be major overclock time, but money doesnt always allow for good cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> once you get a chance too get that cooling check this thread out and add once you hit your OC.. theres a couple guys that got the 8320 to 5.0 assuming they just got a great bin lets hope thats the case for you too! (they got a repackaged 8350 me thinks)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
Click to expand...

Me thinks the same.









Anyway, don't forget to find your batch number when the cooler is off in the future, assuming you haven't got it already. Vital info in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Wow Its unreal. Having a AMD rig I feel almost like a outcast. I didn't realize what this felt like when I had a intel rig. I cant believe how many people knock on these chips and say this is better then that. Like every other sentence is about it. In all honesty I like this rig better then my high end z77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell with mis informed fanboys.


Welcome to team red brother. Glad you joined the rest of us


----------



## KyadCK

Ok... So, what did everyone want in the OP? I want you guys to list stuff so we can get this done.

I'll probably be using the Data Collection Thread's google doc for membership. If anyone wants to make graphs and other useful info (I'm looking at you ComputerRestore) I'll be more then glad to get it in there. Club belongs to us all, lets make it look nice.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok... So, what did everyone want in the OP? I want you guys to list stuff so we can get this done.
> 
> I'll probably be using the Data Collection Thread's google doc for membership. If anyone wants to make graphs and other useful info (I'm looking at you ComputerRestore) I'll be more then glad to get it in there. Club belongs to us all, lets make it look nice.


for starters Sticky's for the usual stuff that gets asked alot. would save us having to type the same thing everyday

edit

Like we could also have like a general starter post for new people asking questions. Like having to post what specs they have etc. Alot dont seem to know to do this and wee could save pages of information if they knew what they should post when asking questions for the first time

Just an idea


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok... So, what did everyone want in the OP? I want you guys to list stuff so we can get this done.
> 
> I'll probably be using the Data Collection Thread's google doc for membership. If anyone wants to make graphs and other useful info (I'm looking at you ComputerRestore) I'll be more then glad to get it in there. Club belongs to us all, lets make it look nice.


I would have a disclaimer about Prime.. and possible a link to that thread.. is there one?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for starters Sticky's for the usual stuff that gets asked alot. would save us having to type the same thing everyday
> 
> edit
> 
> Like we could also have like a general starter post for new people asking questions. Like having to post what specs they have etc. Alot dont seem to know to do this and wee could save pages of information if they knew what they should post when asking questions for the first time
> 
> Just an idea


I like that idea


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Temps are fine. You can't push much farther, but they're fine.
> Someone would have to pester a Forum Mod into changing ownership. Shouldn't be hard considering our OP ditched us, but I dunno which mod to pester.
> Na, we need something a bit bigger. Extended into 5Ghz+ with overlays for Single-Tower, Twin-Tower, 120mm CLC, thick 120mm CLC, 240mm CLC, and finally Custom Loop. Just "Air Coolers" isn't enough, and 4.5 is really optimistic for some cheapo coolers.


4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL


I would love to see a video of your rig running all 8 cores at 100% load at 5 ghz with your evo


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL


what temps do u get at 5ghz with that cooler at full load?

Im interested because i couldnt hit 5ghz with a nh-D14 with safe temps

Super how you got to 5ghz with a cheap cooler


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL
> 
> 
> 
> what temps do u get at 5ghz with that cooler at full load?
> 
> Im interested because i couldnt hit 5ghz with a nh-D14 with safe temps
> 
> Super how you got to 5ghz with a cheap cooler
Click to expand...

Unless he's outside in the sub-zero temps, he doesn't have 5Ghz. Certainly not at load. Suicide run maybe.


----------



## IOSEFINI

5.1GHz here


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Unless he's outside in the sub-zero temps, he doesn't have 5Ghz. Certainly not at load. Suicide run maybe.


he is from colorado lol it was 11c there today.. ..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 5.1GHz here


Very nice


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 5.1GHz here


nice...extreme LLC i take it? you got a good chip there


----------



## IOSEFINI

yeah , extreme. always


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Unless he's outside in the sub-zero temps, he doesn't have 5Ghz. Certainly not at load. Suicide run maybe.


Perhaps he lives in a cabin at the base of the Rockies in an unheated hovel. Probably has also sighted Big Foot.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Perhaps he lives in a cabin at the base of the Rockies in an unheated hovel. Probably has also sighted Big Foot.


or an air conditioner blowing directly on it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Perhaps he lives in a cabin at the base of the Rockies in an unheated hovel. Probably has also sighted Big Foot.
> 
> 
> 
> or an air conditioner blowing directly on it
Click to expand...

Or something. But definitely not anything normal.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Dead
> Do you have APM disabled?
> How overclocked/voltage are you running?


APM, Cool n quiet, and all power saving crap are all disabled but roughly 10 minutes of OCCT and BOOM! Throttling. I doubt it's the temperatures it happens when they are under 60c.


----------



## Honk5891

Nooooooo PSU decided to suicide on me 2 days after installing my raystorm.... I've got a thread in power supplies for those interested in what happened. Id link it but I'm on my cellphone haha.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> APM, Cool n quiet, and all power saving crap are all disabled but roughly 10 minutes of OCCT and BOOM! Throttling. I doubt it's the temperatures it happens when they are under 60c.


do you have any DIGI options? if so what are they set at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Nooooooo PSU decided to suicide on me 2 days after installing my raystorm.... I've got a thread in power supplies for those interested in what happened. Id link it but I'm on my cellphone haha.


Bummer! Hope you get back running

the humor in this is you only had yours for less than a year.. I bought mine a refurb for 50 bucks a year and a half ago and im still chugging along but i think i need to start saving up for one.. looking at my 12v i sit ar 11.68 but when load hits im at 11.58 very close to being out of tolerance


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do you have any DIGI options? if so what are they set at?
> Bummer! Hope you get back running
> 
> the humor in this is you only had yours for less than a year.. I bought mine a refurb for 50 bucks a year and a half ago and im still chugging along


LLC set to 75%, CPU capability set to 140%, CPU/Northbridge LLC set to 130%. 4.5 ghz @ 1.452v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> LLC set to 75%, CPU capability set to 140%, CPU/Northbridge LLC set to 130%. 4.5 ghz @ 1.452v


What about your VRM's and RAM.. in addition do you have your VRM's set for current or for thermal detection and what percentage on that?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What about your VRM's and RAM.. in addition do you have your VRM's set for current or for thermal detection and what percentage on that?


Ram is at 1600 MHz stock, not sure what the rest of that means sorry.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ram is at 1600 MHz stock, not sure what the rest of that means sorry.


do you have AI tools installed? and/or do you have the ability to take images from bios?


----------



## Wickedtt

Hey guys just got a 8320 and my temps at 4.4ghz @1.376v are crazy high its a 57C on an antec 620 push/pull let me know if this is right or what it seems amazingly hot for that voltage.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Hey guys just got a 8320 and my temps at 4.4ghz @1.376v are crazy high its a 57C on an antec 620 push/pull let me know if this is right or what it seems amazingly hot for that voltage.


if you are reading core temps then yeah its a bit high but if you are reading socket temps its right on target


----------



## Wickedtt

Im reading it off on hwmonitor socket temp is 57 and the core temp is 45c i think with the gigabyte ud5 i only have package temp instead of all 8 cores. I always thought it was keep socket temp below 62 c. is it different this time around.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Im reading it off on hwmonitor socket temp is 57 and the core temp is 45c i think with the gigabyte ud5 i only have package temp instead of all 8 cores.


package temp is coretemp and your core temp is what you want to go off of.. safe temp is 62c core so you have about 17c of headroom! good luck on pushing further if youd like it looks like you got a repackaged 8350 youd need a little better cooling but i bet that chip will hit 5ghz

and that is the version of Hwmonitor that you are using that says the package temp the older versions list out all cores.. but they normally are within 1c any way so a package temp seems good enough


----------



## Wickedtt

Awesome good to hear. Sadly i got a Rev 1.0 Gigabyte 990UD5 so i dont have llc at the moment so i should get my CHVF in a few days to see what it can do.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Llc helps but you can correct the vdroop manually you just have to figure out how much its drooping


----------



## Wickedtt

Its dropping roughly a .1v But it will sit at lets say 1.476v till i put it under load and than its 1.376v so im not going to get crazy yet with this chip.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Its dropping roughly a .1v But it will sit at lets say 1.476v till i put it under load and than its 1.376v so im not going to get crazy yet with this chip.


Wow thats a heck of a drop.. Prolly good choice then lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Its dropping roughly a .1v But it will sit at lets say 1.476v till i put it under load and than its 1.376v so im not going to get crazy yet with this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats a heck of a drop.. Prolly good choice then lol
Click to expand...

Yup. Rev 1.0 Giga boards are even worse then MSI for voltage regulation.









Thankfully, they aren't on the market anymore.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

After much experimentation i have settled on a 4.81Ghz - 24/7 Stable Overclock. I have found this cpu's limit of around 5.2Ghz , but for daily use i will settle for 4.8Ghz. Perhaps with better cooling i could achieve 5.2Ghz+ but i wouldn't want to run it that high daily so no point in splashing out that kinda money for short gains.

IBT Stability tests > 16Gb Kingston Genesis HyperX @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.65v

Maximum RAM @ 14Gb x 10 runs = Stable
Very HIgh RAM @ 4Gb x 40 runs = Stable
High RAM @ 2Gb x 50 runs = Stable
Standard @ 1Gb x 50 runs = Stable

Socket MAX temp = 67c Core MAX temp = 57c Motherboard MAX Temp = 23c

Anyway since i have been spending the last few days tinkering i thought id post my BIOS settings as it may prove helpful to someone with the same or similar motherboard.

Sabertooth 990FX Rev 1.0 > BIOS = 1604

CPU = FX8350 > Batch = 1234

Overclocking = Manual ( not D.O.C.P )

Turbo = Disabled
CNQ = Currently on to reduce power @ idle
C6 & Other = OFF

RAM = Auto ( 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.65v )
CPU LLC = Very High 75%
NB LLC = High
CPU Current capability = Auto ( adjust to 110-120 can help )
NB Current capability = Auto " as above "

Multiplier = 24 x
FSB = 200.0
HT etc @ 2200

Voltage Manual Adjust = 1.475 ( CPUZ Idle 1.476 Load 1.488v )

At 4.51Ghz i require only a voltage adjustment to 1.36v with the same settings as above.

I have to say that running @ 4.8Ghz this cpu just seems to fly, it runs Cinebench like butter and all my work in Adobe is super speedy. Anyway i hope this helps someone


----------



## PaddieMayne

WOW look at that bargain price now !!!!!!

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/newsletter?productId=52722&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=AMD+%28Piledriver%29+FX-8350+4.00GHz+%284.20GHz+Turbo%29+Socket+AM3%2b+8-Core+Processor+-+Retail&utm_campaign=newsletter280113


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 5.1GHz here


Very nice man! It was 1h OCCT?


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL


Here is the problem. You seem to have accomplished something that no one else can. If it is fact that you are running 5.0Ghz daily on aircooling, a 212 evo to boot. What kind of temps are you getting? What is your ambient temp? What are the specs on your rig?
Rather than getting mad at people for doubting your claim. Back it up with proof. It would be good information for everyone, could even be a good reference so everyone else knows what we're doing wrong.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Here is the problem. You seem to have accomplished something that no one else can. If it is fact that you are running 5.0Ghz daily on aircooling, a 212 evo to boot. What kind of temps are you getting? What is your ambient temp? What are the specs on your rig?
> Rather than getting mad at people for doubting your claim. Back it up with proof. It would be good information for everyone, could even be a good reference so everyone else knows what we're doing wrong.


True that. I have problem getting 4.7Ghz without throttling on my Zalman with 2 120mm fans front and back, and 1 120mm fan on the left, 1 80mm fan on the right.

Pictures:


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> True that. I have problem getting 4.7Ghz without throttling on my Zalman with 2 120mm fans front and back, and 1 120mm fan on the left, 1 80mm fan on the right.
> 
> Pictures:


WOW! is there a MOBO under there somewhere?


----------



## FlashFir

What kind of overclock can I expect in this scenario? I'm going to need to do a quick&dirty overclock for a 8320 since the rig is at my friend's house. Not looking forward to staying over night watching an overclock, hence the quick 'n' dirty (estimate needed so I know when to stop!)

I've had experience with bringing my 955 to 4.2ghz with CPU/NB @ 2800mhz, *any guides you personally found helpful for Vishera overclocking*?

I'm upgrading a friend's computer from a Core 2 Duo, GTX 260 to... this beast (listed below as well)

P182 (Same) + Earthwatts 660w (3 years old in use, it's as solid as a rock) + 25" 1920X1200
8320 Vishera - For XSplit streaming, moar coars = yesz!
XFX 7970 - He's not an overclocker power user so that $310 XFX is fine!
DeepCool Assassin - I'll help him clock it to 4.? ghz
75F ambients
I'm an Ivy Bridge/Phenom II overclocker, don't know nothing about Vishera and what similarities it shares.
*TL;DR*
What would you say is the overclock expected here??? @ 70F ambients with
 +  + in a


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So my case looked liked a ghost case?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> I'm upgrading a friend's computer from a Core 2 Duo, GTX 260 to...


Heres a bulldoser guide. Your Vishears are pretty similar.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming

You can get close to 5Ghz, but I doubt you can get to 5Ghz stable and no throttling on air cooling.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> What kind of overclock can I expect in this scenario? I'm going to need to do a quick&dirty overclock for a 8320 since the rig is at my friend's house. Not looking forward to staying over night watching an overclock, hence the quick 'n' dirty (estimate needed so I know when to stop!)
> 
> I've had experience with bringing my 955 to 4.2ghz with CPU/NB @ 2800mhz, *any guides you personally found helpful for Vishera overclocking*?
> 
> I'm upgrading a friend's computer from a Core 2 Duo, GTX 260 to... this beast (listed below as well)
> 
> P182 (Same) + Earthwatts 660w (3 years old in use, it's as solid as a rock) + 25" 1920X1200
> 8320 Vishera - For XSplit streaming, moar coars = yesz!
> XFX 7970 - He's not an overclocker power user so that $310 XFX is fine!
> DeepCool Assassin - I'll help him clock it to 4.? ghz
> 75F ambients
> I'm an Ivy Bridge/Phenom II overclocker, don't know nothing about Vishera and what similarities it shares.
> *TL;DR*
> What would you say is the overclock expected here??? @ 70F ambients with
> +  + in a


http://cdn.overclock.net/3/3e/3ec60bc6_8350graph.png

that should interest you... was posted earlier in the thread by computer restore. Seeing as that air-cooler is rated for 200 watts i think that you will be able to hit about 4.5-4.8 (because 8320 not 8350). Also, i dunno how great the 970 is for OCing, is it 8+2 phase?


----------



## FlashFir

Appreciate the links.

Are there other things you'd want to clock up besides CPU Frequency, like the CPU/NB which provide benefit on Vishera?

I know Phenom II's just ate that increased bandwidth right up which is why Gappo and others recommended CPU/NB overclocking from the stock 2000 to around 2600/2800
www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/0_100
http://www.overclock.net/t/555061/guide-am3-cpus-which-ram-speed-is-faster-and-which-cpu-nb-clock-is-best/0_100

Derp I was reading that guide... Was like... It's too good. OH WAIT DO I SEE @SINHARDWARE?

GG. I read his Ivy Guide cause it was impeccable. This guide is too good. Thanks and repped


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So my case looked liked a ghost case?


Lol. yeah. seems like it's be a pain to work on, but hey if it gets the job done, why not?


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morbious81*
> 
> Here is the problem. You seem to have accomplished something that no one else can. If it is fact that you are running 5.0Ghz daily on air cooling, a 212 evo to boot. What kind of temps are you getting? What is your ambient temp? What are the specs on your rig?
> Rather than getting mad at people for doubting your claim. Back it up with proof. It would be good information for everyone, could even be a good reference so everyone else knows what we're doing wrong.


You are correct, Instead of getting upset, I will start posting screen shots, CPUID posts...all of that when I have the time.There are you tube video's online now where one fellow got up to 4.8Ghz with the stock fan out of the tin can...My room is 20c at all times,at 5280feet above sea level,and very low humidity.I have spent a lot of time and effort keeping everything cool,not just the cpu.I did a lot of work on the board prior to the 8350 upgrade so understanding all the settings was a breeze. I had a Thuban in it prior and spent over a year OC'ing it. When I first got my 8350,I brought it home,Did a clean install of the OS with all updates and patches, and reached 4.9Ghz with ease...I can explain everything I did in the BIOS prior to OS boot in later posts,basically shut off all the normal stuff everyone else has learned to do, cranked up the CPU voltage and Multiplier,messed with ram timings and that's about it...I have a Crosshair V Formula. I stress tested with the latest version of AIDA64,Ran IBT with the AMD linpacks, and thus far have not done anything else other than use it daily.My max Socket temp was 57C under those stress tests.I use my rig for Audio Production and Video encoding...not much gaming other than BF3. Stressing all 8 cores 24/7 is crazy to me because I will never have my system that maxed out 24/7...So I did not run Prime95,Not sure if it's a reliable test with this processor anyhow (According to AMDtech and some of the guys at ROG) The only problem I have had at times was AERO crashing and of course a few Blue screens when trying to push it farther.I did try to get it to 5.2GHz and found my hard base and worked down from there all on the first day of owning this cpu.I think I got lucky and got a really great chip.The other factor again is keeping everything else cool.I spent a lot of time on the case,fan structure and configuration long before the cpu upgrade.The EVO is the only cheap thing in the case... that decision was based on the pros and cons of water cooling as I saw a cheap close loop water cooler a waste of money, and thus far have not seen temps to force me to purchase an expensive water cooling setup.For the guys gaming with with multiple GPU's and maxing their systems daily to Game, I can see where AIR would not work or be stable, Environment and room temps are a huge factor...Everyone has a different setup and there are many other factors involved, PSU efficiency and load,VRM cooling,Ram Cooling and timings,Airflow,Ambient temps,Relative Humidity,Altitude,Board phase structure,the quality of all board components,....etc,etc,etc.At any rate,I will start getting more info up here...for the guys that have the Exact same setup,Exact same environment,I am sure my info will be useful.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> You are correct, Instead of getting upset, I will start posting screen shots, CPUID posts...all of that when I have the time.There are you tube video's online now where one fellow got up to 4.8Ghz with the stock fan out of the tin can...My room is 20c at all times,at 5280feet above sea level,and very low humidity.I have spent a lot of time and effort keeping everything cool,not just the cpu.I did a lot of work on the board prior to the 8350 upgrade so understanding all the settings was a breeze. I had a Thuban in it prior and spent over a year OC'ing it. When I first got my 8350,I brought it home,Did a clean install of the OS with all updates and patches, and reached 4.9Ghz with ease...I can explain everything I did in the BIOS prior to OS boot in later posts,basically shut off all the normal stuff everyone else has learned to do, cranked up the CPU voltage and Multiplier,messed with ram timings and that's about it...I have a Crosshair V Formula. I stress tested with the latest version of AIDA64,Ran IBT with the AMD linpacks, and thus far have not done anything else other than use it daily.My max Socket temp was 57C under those stress tests.I use my rig for Audio Production and Video encoding...not much gaming other than BF3. Stressing all 8 cores 24/7 is crazy to me because I will never have my system that maxed out 24/7...So I did not run Prime95,Not sure if it's a reliable test with this processor anyhow (According to AMDtech and some of the guys at ROG) The only problem I have had at times was AERO crashing and of course a few Blue screens when trying to push it farther.I did try to get it to 5.2GHz and found my hard base and worked down from there all on the first day of owning this cpu.I think I got lucky and got a really great chip.The other factor again is keeping everything else cool.I spent a lot of time on the case,fan structure and configuration long before the cpu upgrade.The EVO is the only cheap thing in the case... that decision was based on the pros and cons of water cooling as I saw a cheap close loop water cooler a waste of money, and thus far have not seen temps to force me to purchase an expensive water cooling setup.For the guys gaming with with multiple GPU's and maxing their systems daily to Game, I can see where AIR would not work or be stable, Environment and room temps are a huge factor...Everyone has a different setup and there are many other factors involved, PSU efficiency and load,VRM cooling,Ram Cooling and timings,Airflow,Ambient temps,Relative Humidity,Altitude,Board phase structure,the quality of all board components,....etc,etc,etc.At any rate,I will start getting more info up here...for the guys that have the Exact same setup,Exact same environment,I am sure my info will be useful.


----------



## Alatar

I find all this complaining about temps funny


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys Im stumped here. PLEASE BEAR WITH ME AS I'M COMING TO YOU ALL BECAUSE OF ANOTHER ISSUE I HAVE. THIS IS NOT MY MAIN RIG THAT'S A 8350 CHV-Z. I have used this ud3 990fx revision 1, 2 on different builds and now I have gotten the revision 3. But the cpu socket seems messed up for the am3+ the only thing wrong is this raised surface in the middle of the socket. Tried to take a picture. Im unable to drop a 6300 in correctly with this "bump" is this something anyone has experienced? This is a brand new revision 3. Can anyone help? I requested a RMA from gigabyte for this but wanted to see if anyone has experienced this


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find all this complaining about temps funny


Are you using the 212+ evo by any chance?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> WOW look at that bargain price now !!!!!!
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/newsletter?productId=52722&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=AMD+%28Piledriver%29+FX-8350+4.00GHz+%284.20GHz+Turbo%29+Socket+AM3%2b+8-Core+Processor+-+Retail&utm_campaign=newsletter280113


Yes in the states it has fallen to $184.99 recently at Newegg.com and Tigerdirect.com. hopefully this is NOT a sign of weak demand. It ma be more of a reflection of weakening Western economies as
the second dip of the Global Depression , sorry isn't it called a recession, takes hold with the idiocy of austerity takes effect. The US is headed south also in 2013 with austerity and falling real wages, and increasing real unemployment (they stopped counting all whose unemployment benefits have expired.)


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find all this complaining about temps funny


..... Show off


----------



## Masteroverclock

Lo Lads. This Comeing From UK , Assuming This Is A US Site, Just Wanted Anyone Who New If My 8320 @ 4ghz is bang on the same performance as the 8350 at stock. i havnt upped the voltages there stock and the bus is at stock. straight to 4ghz with the multiplyer , so i assume the draw would be no different from power supply in terms of efficiancy as the 8350 so im also hopeing that benchmarks are the same
cheers


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masteroverclock*
> 
> Lo Lads. This Comeing From UK , Assuming This Is A US Site, Just Wanted Anyone Who New If My 8320 @ 4ghz is bang on the same performance as the 8350 at stock. i havnt upped the voltages there stock and the bus is at stock. straight to 4ghz with the multiplyer , so i assume the draw would be no different from power supply in terms of efficiancy as the 8350 so im also hopeing that benchmarks are the same
> cheers


They are the exact same processor and will achieve the exact same performance at the same frequency, the 8320 just sometimes requires more volts to reach a certain frequency.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned.

Please guys if you see a post that violates the ToS either by having asterisks or arguing etc, do not reply to it as it causes more posts than have to be cleaned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masteroverclock*
> 
> Lo Lads. This Comeing From UK , Assuming This Is A US Site, Just Wanted Anyone Who New If My 8320 @ 4ghz is bang on the same performance as the 8350 at stock. i havnt upped the voltages there stock and the bus is at stock. straight to 4ghz with the multiplyer , so i assume the draw would be no different from power supply in terms of efficiancy as the 8350 so im also hopeing that benchmarks are the same
> cheers


Yep if you have simply upped the multi then it will act the same as a 8350 in performance and power draw.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I find all this complaining about temps funny


your PC was outside?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> your PC was outside?


Nah, LD's single stage. 24/7 setup.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nah, LD's single stage. 24/7 setup.


Is it loud? and does it require ongoing maintenance with the insulation? You must be able to do some gross suicide runs with the 8320...


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you using the 212+ evo by any chance?


so thats the cooler i want!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/3e/3ec60bc6_8350graph.png
> 
> that should interest you... was posted earlier in the thread by computer restore. Seeing as that air-cooler is rated for 200 watts i think that you will be able to hit about 4.5-4.8 (because 8320 not 8350). Also, i dunno how great the 970 is for OCing, is it 8+2 phase?


The 970a-UD3 is 8+2 phase and has the cooling, but LLC control is horrid (You get Auto, Regular, or Extreme... no middle ground)


----------



## Orgios

So... I decided to replace mh H80 with which I managed to push my FX8350 to 4.7 @1,412 V
with a watercooling kit the alphacool NexxxOs 360 DDC/xt45 in order to push to 5Ghz

First run I get it stable at 4,9Ghz @1,45V but it didnt stay stable.

I did play around with temps a lot but getting stable @4.8 or above seems impossible, the funny thing is my core temps even at very high voltage .(1,5) are not that high (max I saw was 54C, usually 44-46 during IBT) and Im wondering what going wrong here...

(The facts bellow are at different Voltages)

One thing Im worried about is that during Intel Burn Test I see a huge difference between Socket (cpu) Temps and Core Temps (I use Hwmonitor) my cores could be running @40C and the socket @60C.
Another thing that bugs me is that often (again during IBT) and while the temps would be core 40C socket 50C (or a little more) the cpu multiplier falls from X24 to X7 for no apparrent reason. (cool/quiet, c1,c6,apm are disabled)

With my corsair H80 I would get [email protected] and [email protected] but IBT would be stable , of course I didnt try 4.8 or above with my H80

Should I blame it on my ram? It only runs at 1600Mhz anything above that even at loose timing is unstable

Should I blame it on the motherboard? It is not the best out there but still...
Could it be the watercooling?

Should I blame it on the Rain???























I would appreciate any help I could get my setup is this

CPU: AMD [email protected](2.6NB)|MB: M5A990X EVO|VGA: Sapphire 7970 OC Dual X
16GB ddr3 HyperX 1600mHZ RAM|XFX 850W BE Semi Modular|AlphaCool Nexxxos DDC 360 XT45mm|CM Cosmos II Case| Samsung p2770 HD Monitor

P.S.I tried loads of Voltages with LLC from Medium to Ultra High


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> So... I decided to replace mh H80 with which I managed to push my FX8350 to 4.7 @1,412 V
> with a watercooling kit the alphacool NexxxOs 360 DDC/xt45 in order to push to 5Ghz
> 
> First run I get it stable at 4,9Ghz @1,45V but it didnt stay stable.
> 
> I did play around with temps a lot but getting stable @4.8 or above seems impossible, the funny thing is my core temps even at very high voltage .(1,5) are not that high (max I saw was 54C, usually 44-46 during IBT) and Im wondering what going wrong here...
> 
> (The facts bellow are at different Voltages)
> 
> One thing Im worried about is that during Intel Burn Test I see a huge difference between Socket (cpu) Temps and Core Temps (I use Hwmonitor) my cores could be running @40C and the socket @60C.
> Another thing that bugs me is that often (again during IBT) and while the temps would be core 40C socket 50C (or a little more) the cpu multiplier falls from X24 to X7 for no apparrent reason. (cool/quiet, c1,c6,apm are disabled)
> 
> With my corsair H80 I would get [email protected] and [email protected] but IBT would be stable , of course I didnt try 4.8 or above with my H80
> 
> Should I blame it on my ram? It only runs at 1600Mhz anything above that even at loose timing is unstable
> 
> Should I blame it on the motherboard? It is not the best out there but still...
> Could it be the watercooling?
> 
> Should I blame it on the Rain???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help I could get my setup is this
> 
> CPU: AMD [email protected](2.6NB)|MB: M5A990X EVO|VGA: Sapphire 7970 OC Dual X
> 16GB ddr3 HyperX 1600mHZ RAM|XFX 850W BE Semi Modular|AlphaCool Nexxxos DDC 360 XT45mm|CM Cosmos II Case| Samsung p2770 HD Monitor
> 
> P.S.I tried loads of Voltages with LLC from Medium to Ultra High


took me 1.475v with voltage swings of up to 1.55 (i dunno what thats all about but yea) to get stable at 4.8ghz... i think you just need more voltage. You are safe up to around 1.55v and your temps seem fine... wouldn't hurt to maybe post a screenie of HWmonitor. As for the throttling, I tend to prematurely blame overheating vrms so i'm just gonna keep quiet on that one... kind of.... cuz i still think it is the vrms lol...


----------



## KyadCK

M5A990x could be a problem, but unlikely.

Anyway, you aren't getting to 5.0 on anything short of 1.475v, and much more likely need 1.5-1.525v. Raising VDDA/PLL to 2.695v could potentially help. Make sure HT and NB speeds are at stock.

Ran this for another thread, figure'd I'd put it here.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> So... I decided to replace mh H80 with which I managed to push my FX8350 to 4.7 @1,412 V
> with a watercooling kit the alphacool NexxxOs 360 DDC/xt45 in order to push to 5Ghz
> 
> First run I get it stable at 4,9Ghz @1,45V but it didnt stay stable.
> 
> I did play around with temps a lot but getting stable @4.8 or above seems impossible, the funny thing is my core temps even at very high voltage .(1,5) are not that high (max I saw was 54C, usually 44-46 during IBT) and Im wondering what going wrong here...
> 
> (The facts bellow are at different Voltages)
> 
> One thing Im worried about is that during Intel Burn Test I see a huge difference between Socket (cpu) Temps and Core Temps (I use Hwmonitor) my cores could be running @40C and the socket @60C.
> Another thing that bugs me is that often (again during IBT) and while the temps would be core 40C socket 50C (or a little more) the cpu multiplier falls from X24 to X7 for no apparrent reason. (cool/quiet, c1,c6,apm are disabled)
> 
> With my corsair H80 I would get [email protected] and [email protected] but IBT would be stable , of course I didnt try 4.8 or above with my H80
> 
> Should I blame it on my ram? It only runs at 1600Mhz anything above that even at loose timing is unstable
> 
> Should I blame it on the motherboard? It is not the best out there but still...
> Could it be the watercooling?
> 
> Should I blame it on the Rain???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help I could get my setup is this
> 
> CPU: AMD [email protected](2.6NB)|MB: M5A990X EVO|VGA: Sapphire 7970 OC Dual X
> 16GB ddr3 HyperX 1600mHZ RAM|XFX 850W BE Semi Modular|AlphaCool Nexxxos DDC 360 XT45mm|CM Cosmos II Case| Samsung p2770 HD Monitor
> 
> P.S.I tried loads of Voltages with LLC from Medium to Ultra High


HI fella

I had the M5a99x evo board before i upgraded to the sabertooth.

Its a great board but i had the same problems as you. Even on water cooling i couldnt go beyond 4.8ghz without it throttling. I think the board has its limits past 4.8. even with a 3000rpm spot cooler on the vrms it would still throttle
Though i didnt know it at the time i heard from reading a few forums if you enable HPC the throttling wouldnt occur. Its in the same place as cool n quiet etc in bios
I havent had the chance to test this as i read this after i upgraded to the sabertooth.
Maybe you could test it for us









As for the huge difference(20c) in in temps between socket and core, i had this problem when i didnt seat the cooler right and put either too little or too much thermal paste on. Maybe try reseating and checking how much paste you put on

As for LLC i always found on this board that ultra high is the best


----------



## Orgios

thank you all for your info!! When I get off work I'll try all of the above and let you know how (and if) it works out . Truth is after all the work I put in I'd hate to upgrade my mobo and put in as much work all over again...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Unless he's outside in the sub-zero temps, he doesn't have 5Ghz. Certainly not at load. Suicide run maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he lives in a cabin at the base of the Rockies in an unheated hovel. Probably has also sighted Big Foot.
Click to expand...


----------



## zooliegsm

So, what do you think about this case? http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001820

the past few days i telled here that i have a 8320 on stock mhz (and i dont want to OC







) with ac freezer 64 pro cooler, and right now, after changing thermal compound and the direction of it, so i got after approx 5 mins of occt 67c temp. great isnt it?

right now, i want to decide that i need a new cooler or a case will made thinks go right.

now i got this case asus ta-211, random pic from net and it has very limited cooling (1x 8cm front 1x 8cm rear) and i have a 4830 vga with accelero s1.

majority of my friends think that there is the problem with the case cooling and a new case will solve the problem, but some ppl says that there is problem with my cooler. thanks!


----------



## Deadboy90

R.I.P. FX 8320: Jan. 14-Jan 29th. I was playing Dayz when my computer froze and had to be unplugged to shut Down, upon which I tried to boot it and it would shut off in seconds. A problem that wasn't fixed until I popped my old Athlon x3 in. Returning it to Microcenter today.


----------



## Buris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> R.I.P. FX 8320: Jan. 14-Jan 29th. I was playing Dayz when my computer froze and had to be unplugged to shut Down, upon which I tried to boot it and it would shut off in seconds. A problem that wasn't fixed until I popped my old Athlon x3 in. Returning it to Microcenter today.


What'd you have it clocked to?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> So, what do you think about this case? http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001820
> 
> right now, i want to decide that i need a new cooler or a case will made thinks go right.
> 
> majority of my friends think that there is the problem with the case cooling and a new case will solve the problem, but some ppl says that there is problem with my cooler. thanks!


My vote is on the cooler. It's rated for 150W. At stock, with no other fans in your case, the FX 8350 isn't going to make that much heat.
It seems like the cooler isn't seated properly, or there's too much thermal paste. After both surfaces are cleaned with Alcohol (not the drinking kind), you just need a pea sized dot in the middle of the CPU. Then set the Cooler on and gently push it into place. That'll spread the thermal paste nicely.

_(I used to be an advocate for spreading, but I really like the pea-dot now)_

*Notes:* Are you reading the Core Temp or the Socket Temp? The Core/Package temps is the one to be concerned about.

So I sold my Piledriver Rig......
Dusted off the old i5 Sandy. Guess I'll be stuck with that for a bit.
I thought of getting another Ticket for the CPU Lottery and either a CHV-Z or Sabertooth and Raystorm (I made money on my Piledriver Build







)
But since this i5 and board aren't worth anything, I will probably have to use it for now, till Steamroller.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> So, what do you think about this case? http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001820
> 
> the past few days i telled here that i have a 8320 on stock mhz (and i dont want to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with ac freezer 64 pro cooler, and right now, after changing thermal compound and the direction of it, so i got after approx 5 mins of occt 67c temp. great isnt it?
> 
> right now, i want to decide that i need a new cooler or a case will made thinks go right.
> 
> now i got this case asus ta-211, random pic from net and it has very limited cooling (1x 8cm front 1x 8cm rear) and i have a 4830 vga with accelero s1.
> 
> majority of my friends think that there is the problem with the case cooling and a new case will solve the problem, but some ppl says that there is problem with my cooler. thanks!


i have an AC freezer64 pro here and it just doing a lil better than the stock fan (very similar results in fact) but is certainly not enough to cool this cpu if u expect to achieve any OC over 4.8ghz (and probably less)

your "old case" is not top for sure , but here too it s not the worst on the market, at least u can add some fans

your temperature is the result of all thoses things, not only one thing
changing parts will improve temperatures : not sure if changing the case and keeping the AC64 pro is the best option to reduce temps.... changing the cpu cooling first seem a more logical option
any way if u need to see/verify if your case run too hot and have a problem, perhaps can you try to remove the side panel to see if it run cooler...& add fans everywhere it s possible to test

again imo the frezzer64 pro is just like a 212 evo...."outdated /not addapted" for theses 8 cores FX cpus

lol , all that bla bla to say that i m really not sure which cpu cooler is the best: freezer 64 pro or stock one ?

as u dont plane to oc... the AC 64 is probably ok, and if temps still too hot @ stock freqencie...then like said computer restore: thermal paste problem probably


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> My vote is on the cooler. It's rated for 150W. At stock, with no other fans in your case, the FX 8350 isn't going to make that much heat.
> It seems like the cooler isn't seated properly, or there's too much thermal paste. After both surfaces are cleaned with Alcohol (not the drinking kind), you just need a pea sized dot in the middle of the CPU. Then set the Cooler on and gently push it into place. That'll spread the thermal paste nicely.
> 
> _(I used to be an advocate for spreading, but I really like the pea-dot now)_
> 
> *Notes:* Are you reading the Core Temp or the Socket Temp? The Core/Package temps is the one to be concerned about.


thanks for your reply. so, i read core temp. just 2 days, i seated my cooler with a pea dot, that you said, couse one of my friends tell me what you telled, that there is too much paste. it doesnt make much sense, so i seated it again, right now with that amount that i used to use lots of times. no difference (amount is the same, but with a little sim card i slush it a little bit, not so, couse the cooler make this job,i know it).


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i have an AC freezer64 pro here and i just doing a lil better than the stock fan but is certainly not enough to cool this cpu if u expect to achieve any OC over 4.8ghz (and probably less)
> 
> your "old case" is not top for sure , but here too it s not the worst
> 
> your temperature is the result of all thoses things, not only one thing
> changing parts will improve temperatures : changing the case and keeping the AC64 pro isnt the best option imo....better change the cpu cooling first
> any way if u need to see if your case run too hot and have a problem, perhaps can you try to remove the side panel to see if it run cooler...to add fan everywhere it s possible to test
> 
> again imo the frezzer64 pro is just like a 212 evo...."outdated " for theses cpus if you plane serious OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u dont plane to oc the AC 64 is probably ok, and if temps still too hot @ stock freqencie like said computer restore: thermal paste problem probably


i understand you, but i dont want to OC anything







i think i give a try for the case, and than the cooler. but in point of this view i need to change booth.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> i understand you, but i dont want to OC anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i give a try for the case, and than the cooler. but in point of this view i need to change booth.


lol yeah sorry i didnt notice first your "i dont want to oc" so i ve reedited my post to addapt it ....









GL


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> R.I.P. FX 8320: Jan. 14-Jan 29th. I was playing Dayz when my computer froze and had to be unplugged to shut Down, upon which I tried to boot it and it would shut off in seconds. A problem that wasn't fixed until I popped my old Athlon x3 in. Returning it to Microcenter today.


While you are there pick up an H-100


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buris*
> 
> What'd you have it clocked to?


4.4ghz @ 1.43 v. Temps maxed out at 62c under OCCT. Unfortunately I couldn't see the temps at time of crash for obvious reasons.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> While you are there pick up an H-100


While I would l love nothing more my crap case has exactly 1 120mm fan out and 2 80mm fans in.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.43 v. Temps maxed out at 62c under OCCT. Unfortunately I couldn't see the temps at time of crash for obvious reasons.


ah the evo pops up again.

you should of been hitting 5ghz with that









Shame to hear the cpu died. Maybe you'll get a better one if they rma it


----------



## PaddieMayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> While I would l love nothing more my crap case has exactly 1 120mm fan out and 2 80mm fans in.


OK so more importantly pick up a new case with your new cpu, heres some great budget choices...
http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=704923&fid=4&lan=us

http://www.corsair.com/carbide-series-300r-compact-pc-gaming-case.html

http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-200r-compact-atx-case.html


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.43 v. Temps maxed out at 62c under OCCT. Unfortunately I couldn't see the temps at time of crash for obvious reasons.


wait wait wait.... your using a 212 EVO and were maxing the temp out at only 4.4Ghz? you should have been getting atleast 5.1Ghz easy with an 8320... somethings not right here


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> i understand you, but i dont want to OC anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i give a try for the case, and than the cooler. but in point of this view i need to change booth.


You could consider testing with the case open and with proper airflow to it, see how much that helps out the temps and perhaps imagine what the exact same setup would do with a much better cooled case. Nothing to lose other than a bit of time 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So I sold my Piledriver Rig......
> Dusted off the old i5 Sandy. Guess I'll be stuck with that for a bit.
> I thought of getting another Ticket for the CPU Lottery and either a CHV-Z or Sabertooth and Raystorm (I made money on my Piledriver Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But since this i5 and board aren't worth anything, I will probably have to use it for now, till Steamroller.


Wait, WHAT? :-( you sold that chip? I would have loved to have it instead of mine  Sad to hear that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> wait wait wait.... your using a 212 EVO and were maxing the temp out at only 4.4Ghz? you should have been getting atleast 5.1Ghz easy with an 8320... somethings not right here


and... we are done.. now

this is slightly off topic so if need be PM me but are there any simple mods I can do to the stock Raystorm RS240 to improve cooling/maintence

and does anyone have a VID of 1.375 or higher is a high oc? id like to compare


----------



## zooliegsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> You could consider testing with the case open and with proper airflow to it, see how much that helps out the temps and perhaps imagine what the exact same setup would do with a much better cooled case. Nothing to lose other than a bit of time


i just tested the same thing, i put a 9mm vent before cpu cooler, not so close, and hired it with cable ties, and i have just with this approx minus 7-9c temp. i think i change my chase. i found here in Hungary that someone sales antec p180 case at a really good price







.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> wait wait wait.... your using a 212 EVO and were maxing the temp out at only 4.4Ghz? you should have been getting atleast 5.1Ghz easy with an 8320... somethings not right here


Well I'm leaving to go replace it now, wish me luck that maybe ill get a golden one!


----------



## Equinoux

I got the new ASRock 990FX Extreme9 and tried pushing to 5GHz, but ended up at 4.8GHz (under 1.5v) before going to bed. There's still a lot of tweaking that I need to do and I noticed quite a few oddities with the bios, such as numbers not appearing correctly when changing settings, etc. It's nice having a UEFI bios for the first time though.

However, I have a noob question for you guys. Besides obviously increasing the voltage for the CPU, what else should I increase? Temps aren't a problem since I have an h100i.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So I sold my Piledriver Rig......
> Dusted off the old i5 Sandy. Guess I'll be stuck with that for a bit.
> I thought of getting another Ticket for the CPU Lottery and either a CHV-Z or Sabertooth and Raystorm (I made money on my Piledriver Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> But since this i5 and board aren't worth anything, I will probably have to use it for now, till Steamroller.


Ha. If you think it;s worth nothing, get it apraised in the market place. Lot of people will buy discounted Sandy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> While you are there pick up an H-100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I would l love nothing more my crap case has exactly 1 120mm fan out and 2 80mm fans in.
Click to expand...

So pick up a HAF 912 too. Microcenter has em for $50 last I checked.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ha. If you think it;s worth nothing, get it apraised in the market place. Lot of people will buy discounted Sandy.
> So pick up a HAF 912 too. Microcenter has em for $50 last I checked.


those be good cases


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ha. If you think it;s worth nothing, get it apraised in the market place. Lot of people will buy discounted Sandy.
> So pick up a HAF 912 too. Microcenter has em for $50 last I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> those be good cases
Click to expand...

It's the lowest price case I'll recommend someone. When you're that cheap, you aren't looking for a painted inside or all these little features, you're looking for a case that will perform well for the money and not be a complete pain to work in. The 912 is both those things, and is almost always on sale somewhere for $50, and everywhere price matches these days.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's the lowest price case I'll recommend someone. When you're that cheap, you aren't looking for a painted inside or all these little features, you're looking for a case that will perform well for the money and not be a complete pain to work in. The 912 is both those things, and is almost always on sale somewhere for $50, and everywhere price matches these days.


I think i paid 55 2 years ago for mine and you are correct.. this case for the $$ has the best look and cooling that I could find my case before that was the Zulman z7


----------



## UncleBlitz

i recently have build 2 machines on Zalman Z9 case, and it s a nice competitor too in this "pricing" category.... perhaps a lil cramped for some muscled rigs


----------



## itomic

I just bought FX 8320. The batch is 1237. Anyone can tell me about batches, wich is good or bad ??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I just bought FX 8320. The batch is 1237. Anyone can tell me about batches, wich is good or bad ??


that batch has a High VID around 1.375 I have the 8350 varient and got 5.06 Heres to hopes you got a repackaged 8350! there are quite a few this list and I think its in OP also has a lots of 1237

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i recently have build 2 machines on Zalman Z9 case, and it s a nice competitor too in this "pricing" category.... perhaps a lil cramped for some muscled rigs


[

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235024 i think the z7's had better cooling.. not bad a bit cramped but the thing that annoyed me the zulman logo flashed to your HDD..


----------



## Covert_Death

hey guys, we have a fellow member about ready to purchase an 8350, he started a thread asking for opinions and right out the gate got an intel fanboy pointing him the other way. there ignorance is just purely amazing and I think the OP would appreciate some more honest insight in his thread if you guys don't mind popping in there and helping him out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1354864/amd-cpu-about-to-order#post_19168448

if they had valid claims it'd be one thing but all these 2 have said so far is

"stock amd vs stock intel, intel wins hands down, you have to overclock to even come close"

"amd is bad at video"

I know intel makes better chips, im not crazy, but in the price range the only competition is the 3570k and they are pretty equal, but one is cheaper then the other,
I think the OP is making a fine choice and don't want to loose a potential member here because some intel boys came and crapped on his proposed rig


----------



## KyadCK

OP updated at least a little bit. If you guys want more in there, I'm gunna start needing what you want.

Also, if anyone has made an OC guide, _especially_ if it's for a specific motherboard, PM it to me, I will make sure it gets in the OP.

EDIT: And if any non-north american members want to include the best places to buy the FX 83** CPUs, I will be glad to make the "Where To Buy" section better.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys im trying to get 5.0 stable. Im getting at times up to 63 degrees C on my custom loop. My 8350 is at 1.525 volts when I see these temps. The loop consists for a 280mm xspc rad, and a 120mm swiftech rad. With the new xspc d5 vario pump/ reservoir. Tubing is 1/2" by 3/4". This is the order of the loop both rads before returing to cpu. Is this normal? I tried reseating the block a while back but same results.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey guys im trying to get 5.0 stable. Im getting at times up to 63 degrees C on my custom loop. My 8350 is at 1.525 volts when I see these temps. The loop consists for a 280mm xspc rad, and a 120mm swiftech rad. With the new xspc d5 vario pump/ reservoir. Tubing is 1/2" by 3/4". This is the order of the loop both rads before returing to cpu. Is this normal? I tried reseating the block a while back but same results.


Try turning the pump speed higher?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Try turning the pump speed higher?


I think the speed adjusted is broken becuase is kind of free spins for part of the whole turn. It shows at max speed though. Any other way I can tell its speed?


----------



## hotrod717

Is this during stressing? What type of fans are you using?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235024 i think the z7's had better cooling.. not bad a bit cramped but the thing that annoyed me the zulman logo flashed to your HDD..


Z7:
1 x 120/140mm front fan
1 x 120mm rear fan
1 x 120/140mm side fan

Z9:
1x120/140mm front fan
1x120mm rear fan
1x120/140 bottom fan
2x120/140 top fans
2x120mm side fans

....?? not sure to understand your point


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Is this during stressing? What type of fans are you using?


Yes under 100 percent stress on prime 95. Im using 6 aercool shark fans on full blast 3 being on the rads exhaust, 3 intake


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Z7:
> 1 x 120/140mm front fan
> 1 x 120mm rear fan
> 1 x 120/140mm side fan
> 
> Z9:
> 1x120/140mm front fan
> 1x120mm rear fan
> 1x120/140 bottom fan
> 2x120/140 top fans
> 2x120mm side fans
> 
> ....?? not sure to understand your point


didn't know the z9 had a bottom fan..

the side fan on the z7 has 2 140mm and the way the air flow is.. if you have enough static pressure then you don't need the top fan and the bottom fan is a perk ill give you that


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> wait wait wait.... your using a 212 EVO and were maxing the temp out at only 4.4Ghz? you should have been getting atleast 5.1Ghz easy with an 8320... somethings not right here


Incorrect. I have my 212 evo in a box because it couldnt get my 8350 past 4.5Ghz without maxing at 62C. The evo really isnt that great in my opinion. Its decent for air cooling but you cannot expect 4.7+ Ghz with it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Incorrect. I have my 212 evo in a box because it couldnt get my 8350 past 4.5Ghz without maxing at 62C. The evo really isnt that great in my opinion. Its decent for air cooling but you cannot expect 4.7+ Ghz with it.


that was a sarcastic remark by him.... did ya get a new PSU yet?

i took my side panel off (the one facing the sock) and have been more stable I think I need to mod my case like you did...


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that was a sarcastic remark by him.... did ya get a new PSU yet?
> 
> i took my side panel off (the one facing the sock) and have been more stable I think I need to mod my case like you did...


Im waiting for mine to get a replacement. The store I bought it from is sending it in and they will send a new one i believe. Im still sweatin that I may have had other damage caused by this.... I wont know until I get the PSU back.

The mod was super easy. All I used was a diegrinder and a drill. Heres a better look at what I actually did from inside the panel.



And from the outside.



Finished product


----------



## Covert_Death

lolololols successful internet translation of sarcasm







don't worry it wasn't really point at you but at another poster who claimed 5.0Ghz 24/7 stable with a 212, its a good cooler but not for maxing anything out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Thanks twitch for the better view.. I hope your rig is ok after that too.. cause we are like rig brothers







by any chance do you know your batch number?

FYI to everyone who is interested.. this chip plays crysis 3 great and it uses all 8 cores! at least in multi ill let you know once on release day for single player.. but I can tell that I am uber GPU limited.. but even that.. Crysis 3 uses 60% of my chip @ 5Ghz and my temps only reach 55c in game


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> didn't know the z9 had a bottom fan..
> 
> the side fan on the z7 has 2 140mm and the way the air flow is.. if you have enough static pressure then you don't need the top fan and the bottom fan is a perk ill give you that


the room for the 2 top fans allowed me to install a H100 there...+ the fans...i had to do some holes in the case though as it have the 120/140mm sizing...and that where i had the "cramped" feeling,
perhaps u can even install there the new H110

i never was conviced by bottom fans but since i tryed this case i am, here again i did some minor modifications on the feet of the case to get more space for the pc to breathe









what s nice with this case is that it allow you a lot of choices in cooling


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> the room for the 2 top fans allowed me to install a H100 there...+ the fans...i had to do some holes in the case though as it have the 120/140mm sizing...and that where i had the "cramped" feeling,
> perhaps u can even install there the new H110
> 
> i never was conviced by bottom fans but since i tryed this case i am, here again i did some minor modifications on the feet of the case to get more space for the pc to breathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what s nice with this case is that it allow you a lot of choices in cooling


Ive thought about modding the bottom of my case to allow a fan.. not sure how much help it would be..

Anyone have suggestions to a new PSU i just watch my 12v rail drop to 11.4 and i think that its about to tank.. and i think that is causing some instability. im hoping for around 100 at least an 800w bigger for cheaper i wouldn't mind

I started a new thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1355104/i-need-to-find-a-cheap-psu-800w-for-as-close-to-100


----------



## Deadboy90

Picked up my replacement 8320 and it seems to be a better overclocker than my first one, I managed to get stable at 4.0ghz @ stock 1.38 v, far better than the 3.8 ghz @ 1.39 v that my old one did. Im running OCCT now for 20 minutes with core temps 55-60c. So in all, very happy!









Edit: make that stable @ 4.2ghz on 1.38 v! Does this mean I got a golden 8320?


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> took me 1.475v with voltage swings of up to 1.55 (i dunno what thats all about but yea) to get stable at 4.8ghz... i think you just need more voltage. You are safe up to around 1.55v and your temps seem fine... wouldn't hurt to maybe post a screenie of HWmonitor. As for the throttling, I tend to prematurely blame overheating vrms so i'm just gonna keep quiet on that one... kind of.... cuz i still think it is the vrms lol...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> M5A990x could be a problem, but unlikely.
> 
> Anyway, you aren't getting to 5.0 on anything short of 1.475v, and much more likely need 1.5-1.525v. Raising VDDA/PLL to 2.695v could potentially help. Make sure HT and NB speeds are at stock.
> 
> Ran this for another thread, figure'd I'd put it here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HI fella
> 
> I had the M5a99x evo board before i upgraded to the sabertooth.
> 
> Its a great board but i had the same problems as you. Even on water cooling i couldnt go beyond 4.8ghz without it throttling. I think the board has its limits past 4.8. even with a 3000rpm spot cooler on the vrms it would still throttle
> Though i didnt know it at the time i heard from reading a few forums if you enable HPC the throttling wouldnt occur. Its in the same place as cool n quiet etc in bios
> I havent had the chance to test this as i read this after i upgraded to the sabertooth.
> Maybe you could test it for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the huge difference(20c) in in temps between socket and core, i had this problem when i didnt seat the cooler right and put either too little or too much thermal paste on. Maybe try reseating and checking how much paste you put on
> 
> As for LLC i always found on this board that ultra high is the best


Tried everything to get to 5Ghz didnt manage without throttling during IBT (HPC doesnt work unfortunately) , though I imagine that since the pc will almost never use all 8 cores at 100% (except when encoding x264) it wont throttle during gaming or everyday use.... But still...

At this point I blame the motherboard, the longest I could get it stable was when I had a 140mm fan blowing AT the VRMs or there is something else...(maybe Asus?







) that set boundaries to how far you can go, I mean if I could hit 5Ghz on the M5A99x why would anyone go Sabertooth or higher? (just thinking out loud...)

It is silly when you think about it, my temps during load never go over 35C


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> Tried everything to get to 5Ghz didnt manage without throttling during IBT (HPC doesnt work unfortunately) , though I imagine that since the pc will almost never use all 8 cores at 100% (except when encoding x264) it wont throttle during gaming or everyday use.... But still...
> 
> At this point I blame the motherboard, the longest I could get it stable was when I had a 140mm fan blowing AT the VRMs or there is something else...(maybe Asus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that set boundaries to how far you can go, I mean if I could hit 5Ghz on the M5A99x why would anyone go Sabertooth or higher? (just thinking out loud...)
> 
> It is silly when you think about it, my temps during load never go over 35C


That is a shame. I knew HPC was a long shot. Bloody review sites lol.

Are you going to stick with this mobo?


----------



## Orgios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> That is a shame. I knew HPC was a long shot. Bloody review sites lol.
> 
> Are you going to stick with this mobo?


Yeah... I guess... As much as I want to hit 5Ghz I dont intend to go into all the trouble reinstalling windows/setting up the hardware/testing etc again.. The gain wouldnt be that much noticeable in terms of gaming anyway, I'd rather save my money for a second 7970 and upgrade mobo/cpu/ram when steamroller hits the market.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

You will need a very decent (water) cooler to achieve 4.8 stable in the likes of OCCT or Prime with an 8350, air is not enough imo.

I can only speak from my own experience but I can overclock to 4.6 no problem using Phanteks ph-tc14pe cooler (3 fan config) at 1.44125.

The second I push to 4.7 it requires 1.4875 to be stable, and heat becomes an issue (62 on the core), pushing 4.8 takes it even further and requires 1.5125, heat becomes unsafe.

Bearing in mind I have probably the single best air cooler money can buy which regularly trades blows with a H100, I am a little surprised so many people can get 4.8 easily.

Cheating I can get 5.0 and beyond (5.1 in Windows), but it wouldn't be stress testing stable

Chris.


----------



## Orgios

But I have a more than enough decent water cooler







I get 4,[email protected],412 with a max load temp during stress tests of 35C! The issue here isn't the cpu or the cooling solution but most likely the motherboard.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thanks twitch for the better view.. I hope your rig is ok after that too.. cause we are like rig brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by any chance do you know your batch number?
> 
> FYI to everyone who is interested.. this chip plays crysis 3 great and it uses all 8 cores! at least in multi ill let you know once on release day for single player.. but I can tell that I am uber GPU limited.. but even that.. Crysis 3 uses 60% of my chip @ 5Ghz and my temps only reach 55c in game


No I do not know my batch number as I forget to check everytime I take things apart. Im starting to wonder if maybe I should drain my waterline while I wait for my new PSU. It will be 2-3 weeks aparently and Im worried maybe from the water sitting for so long if it will gunk up? When I installed it all I literally had it running 2 days before the PSU died. It is distilled water with a silver kill coil in the res.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> No I do not know my batch number as I forget to check everytime I take things apart. Im starting to wonder if maybe I should drain my waterline while I wait for my new PSU. It will be 2-3 weeks aparently and Im worried maybe from the water sitting for so long if it will gunk up? When I installed it all I literally had it running 2 days before the PSU died. It is distilled water with a silver kill coil in the res.


wouldn't hurt to take it apart wile your waiting and clean it out.. new stuff always has gunk no matter how well you clean it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> You will need a very decent (water) cooler to achieve 4.8 stable in the likes of OCCT or Prime with an 8350, air is not enough imo.
> 
> I can only speak from my own experience but I can overclock to 4.6 no problem using Phanteks ph-tc14pe cooler (3 fan config) at 1.44125.
> 
> The second I push to 4.7 it requires 1.4875 to be stable, and heat becomes an issue (62 on the core), pushing 4.8 takes it even further and requires 1.5125, heat becomes unsafe.
> 
> Bearing in mind I have probably the single best air cooler money can buy which regularly trades blows with a H100, I am a little surprised so many people can get 4.8 easily.
> 
> Cheating I can get 5.0 and beyond (5.1 in Windows), but it wouldn't be stress testing stable
> 
> Chris.


these chips OC like a dream.. AMD really has allowed it to be so.. what i like to see is more people hitting 5Ghz and higher..


----------



## Equinoux

Batch 1237 AMD FX-8350. New ASRock 990FX Extreme9 board trying to get 5GHz. Max I've hit stable is 4.8, but with a higher voltage. 1.5-1.53. My temps hit around 50-53c under load, so it can't be that...I'm wondering what's stopping me from getting to 5GHz stable. Granted, this OC is just from increasing the multiplier so maybe I need to mess with my other settings? I don't know. Not terribly experienced with overclocking.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> Batch 1237 AMD FX-8350. New ASRock 990FX Extreme9 board trying to get 5GHz. Max I've hit stable is 4.8, but with a higher voltage. 1.5-1.53. My temps hit around 50-53c under load, so it can't be that...I'm wondering what's stopping me from getting to 5GHz stable. Granted, this OC is just from increasing the multiplier so maybe I need to mess with my other settings? I don't know. Not terribly experienced with overclocking.


i have the same batch and hit that wall.. in order for me to get 5.06 I had to set voltage to 1.55 with extreme LLC.. that shoots it up to 1.6-1.62 underload i went with 252 FSB and 20 multi I did find bumping the CPU/NB just slightly help stabalize my OC. let me know if you need more help.. also I have most of my voltages posted here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread/50#post_19033729

EDIT fixed the actual FSB


----------



## Serker24

After some banter about my claim to hit 5.0Ghz on air with an Evo, I cranked up my room temps to 24c and ran Prime95.... did not take very long at all to hit 60c! So? I am humbled, and I am now installing this: XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Extreme - Once I get it all done, I will start posting serious info on what I can achieve.I am hoping to see some serious results.Thanks Everyone!


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> After some banter about my claim to hit 5.0Ghz on air with an Evo, I cranked up my room temps to 24c and ran Prime95.... did not take very long at all to hit 60c! So? I am humbled, and I am now installing this: XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Extreme - Once I get it all done, I will start posting serious info on what I can achieve.I am hoping to see some serious results.Thanks Everyone!


I do however,still strongly stand by my claim that 4.5Ghz on air is very easy to accomplish...lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> After some banter about my claim to hit 5.0Ghz on air with an Evo, I cranked up my room temps to 24c and ran Prime95.... did not take very long at all to hit 60c! So? I am humbled, and I am now installing this: XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Extreme - Once I get it all done, I will start posting serious info on what I can achieve.I am hoping to see some serious results.Thanks Everyone!


YAY! 5.0 5.0 5.0


----------



## KyadCK

ComputerRestore's guide has been added to the OP.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ComputerRestore's guide has been added to the OP.


Should we add general information that isn't pertaining to the 83XX but an OC general topics that help.. aka coolers/type of cooling, PSU's Motherboards.. but still hold key to a high OC for these chips

or do you think that would be too vague and shoudn't be placed into this thread?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ComputerRestore's guide has been added to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Should we add general information that isn't pertaining to the 83XX but an OC general topics that help.. aka coolers/type of cooling, PSU's Motherboards.. but still hold key to a high OC for these chips
> 
> or do you think that would be too vague and shoudn't be placed into this thread?
Click to expand...

General recommendations (i.e. which motherboards are best for overclocking, what coolers would be best for these chips and their OC limits, etc) would be good, but things like PSUs are too much trouble to just put in a list, that's a per-case basis.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> General recommendations (i.e. which motherboards are best for overclocking, what coolers would be best for these chips and their OC limits, etc) would be good, but things like PSUs are too much trouble to just put in a list, that's a per-case basis.


if you don't mind throw these links into the OP they are along the lines of PSU's but explain why one maybe better than others.. maybe Tittled Gen knowledg for OC PSU's?

http://blog.outletpc.com/2011/04/22/a-guide-to-amps-per-rail-on-a-pc-power-supply/ <

explains point of having enough amps and how wattage is calculated

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html <

review of PSU's and who the primary makers are

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3990 <---explains 12v rails


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> General recommendations (i.e. which motherboards are best for overclocking, what coolers would be best for these chips and their OC limits, etc) would be good, but things like PSUs are too much trouble to just put in a list, that's a per-case basis.
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't mind throw these links into the OP they are along the lines of PSU's but explain why one maybe better than others.. maybe Tittled Gen knowledg for OC PSU's?
> 
> http://blog.outletpc.com/2011/04/22/a-guide-to-amps-per-rail-on-a-pc-power-supply/ <
> 
> explains point of having enough amps and how wattage is calculated
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html <
> 
> review of PSU's and who the primary makers are
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3990 <---explains 12v rails
Click to expand...

If I were to link a bunch of stuff to understanding PSU's, it would be one of Phaedrus's threads, not external links.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If I were to link a bunch of stuff to understanding PSU's, it would be one of Phaedrus's threads, not external links.


okey dokey just throwing out ideas


----------



## Nicklebrick

Ok so ive been trying to push a little bit further on my 212+ but when i push over 4.8, the stress test shows that is is constantly switching between 4799 and 2899 Mhz, anybody know the cause of this problem? im using a Gigabyte 990FX UD3 motherboard and ive looked for some solutions for this online but have yet to fix the problem


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ComputerRestore's guide has been added to the OP.


Nice! Thanks Kyad.

Hopefully someone makes a Gigabyte one. Tons of Gigabyte users.


----------



## kahboom

Since the photo i have removed the chvz and put back in my original chv due to a code 99 after a day of using it the new board took a crap and now its in a rma process, but i have benched alittle with this motherboard and im running 4.8ghz daily at 1.493v cpu and 1.193v cpu/nb, 4.9ghz takes 1.53v and is not fully stable on this chip so i have settled for 4.8ghz Batch number 1237 stock vcore is 1.36v Using two seperate loops one xspc pump for the mobo block, cpu block, and the ram block, and using two ddc swifttech mcp 35x pumps for the gpu's which are two MSI hd 7950's twin frozer iii cards with 6+8pin power and running MSI hd 7970bios @ 1050core and 1500memory on swifttech komodo hd7970 full coverage waterblocks. What is a good would be a good way to overclock for 5.0ghz with a lower cpu voltage would it be to raise the cpu vdda ?


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklebrick*
> 
> Ok so ive been trying to push a little bit further on my 212+ but when i push over 4.8, the stress test shows that is is constantly switching between 4799 and 2899 Mhz, anybody know the cause of this problem? im using a Gigabyte 990FX UD3 motherboard and ive looked for some solutions for this online but have yet to fix the problem


What Bios version are you running?
There are several articles online about this issue.
Make sure everything is up to date and patched for 8 core processing including the software you are using to monitor speeds with.


----------



## kahboom

gpu score went up almost 2k still working on overclocking the gpu's


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Looks like we found our first not so great Oc'in batch 1237 woot and im still contender no.1


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> these chips OC like a dream.. AMD really has allowed it to be so.. what i like to see is more people hitting 5Ghz and higher..


I wouldn't _personally_ say "like a dream", since 5GHz is about only a 1GHz overclock compared to the 8350's stock speed and already generates ridiculous amounts of heat. However, they are all unlocked, which is truly great.
I look back at my Phenom X6 1055T, and 2.8 -> 4.1GHz was really impressive and rather painless.
If we are going to compare the records, though, 8.7GHz is very impressive









However, I'm not dissing or spitting on my FX at all, I'm very happy with it, mainly because overclock is not _mendatory_, compared to the 2.8GHz I had before, which was plain useless at this speed.
The only complain I have is that the stock cooler is insufficient, to say the least. Folding for 1h25 at stock speed with direct winter climate air intake reaches 71C. This is crazy.

On a less heavy note, I "fixed" my H80, I ditched the PCB part altogether and I'm feeding the pump with a molex to 3-pin adapter. Comparatively, folding temps are around 35C.

I'm still saving for a water loop, though. I want to do 24/7 5.1GHz with safe temps. I know my chip can do it.









Offtopic: Crysis 3 multiplayer Open Beta is out, I played it, and I get a whooping 45 FPS at "very high" settings. Very fun.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> these chips OC like a dream.. AMD really has allowed it to be so.. what i like to see is more people hitting 5Ghz and higher..
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't _personally_ say "like a dream", since 5GHz is about only a 1GHz overclock compared to the 8350's stock speed and already generates ridiculous amounts of heat. However, they are all unlocked, which is truly great.
> I look back at my Phenom X6 1055T, and 2.8 -> 4.1GHz was really impressive and rather painless.
> If we are going to compare the records, though, 8.7GHz is very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I'm not dissing or spitting on my FX at all, I'm very happy with it, mainly because overclock is not _mendatory_, compared to the 2.8GHz I had before, which was plain useless at this speed.
> The only complain I have is that the stock cooler is insufficient, to say the least. Folding for 1h25 at stock speed with direct winter climate air intake reaches 71C. This is crazy.
> 
> On a less heavy note, I "fixed" my H80, I ditched the PCB part altogether and I'm feeding the pump with a molex to 3-pin adapter. Comparatively, folding temps are around 35C.
> 
> I'm still saving for a water loop, though. I want to do 24/7 5.1GHz with safe temps. I know my chip can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offtopic: Crysis 3 multiplayer Open Beta is out, I played it, and I get a whooping 45 FPS at "very high" settings. Very fun.
Click to expand...

what AA do you have on? i turned shadows to low and gained about 25 fps lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> No I do not know my batch number as I forget to check everytime I take things apart. Im starting to wonder if maybe I should drain my waterline while I wait for my new PSU. It will be 2-3 weeks aparently and Im worried maybe from the water sitting for so long if it will gunk up? When I installed it all I literally had it running 2 days before the PSU died. It is distilled water with a silver kill coil in the res.


I strongly recommend the Kingwion Lazer Platinum Series of psu's. I have the 650 watt version. It is the best user rated power supply series on the web. It's a bit more expensive but very consistent power, no blips, a great warranty and platinum means energy savings.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> these chips OC like a dream.. AMD really has allowed it to be so.. what i like to see is more people hitting 5Ghz and higher..
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't _personally_ say "like a dream", since 5GHz is about only a 1GHz overclock compared to the 8350's stock speed and already generates ridiculous amounts of heat. However, they are all unlocked, which is truly great.
> I look back at my Phenom X6 1055T, and 2.8 -> 4.1GHz was really impressive and rather painless.
Click to expand...

I go from 3.5Ghz to 5.2Ghz. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i have the same batch and hit that wall.. in order for me to get 5.06 I had to set voltage to 1.55 with extreme LLC.. that shoots it up to 1.6-1.62 underload i went with 252 FSB and 20 multi I did find bumping the CPU/NB just slightly help stabalize my OC. let me know if you need more help.. also I have most of my voltages posted here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread/50#post_19033729
> 
> EDIT fixed the actual FSB


Every time I try to set the FSB, it won't stick. I think this board needs a new BIOS update. Oh well, I'm ok with 4.8GHz...for now. Hopefully ASRock wakes up and fixes up the minor issues with their new flagship board.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> Every time I try to set the FSB, it won't stick. I think this board needs a new BIOS update. Oh well, I'm ok with 4.8GHz...for now. Hopefully ASRock wakes up and fixes up the minor issues with their new flagship board.


Do they bundle Asrock overclocking software with the board?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I wouldn't _personally_ say "like a dream", since 5GHz is about only a 1GHz overclock compared to the 8350's stock speed and already generates ridiculous amounts of heat. However, they are all unlocked, which is truly great.
> I look back at my Phenom X6 1055T, and 2.8 -> 4.1GHz was really impressive and rather painless.
> If we are going to compare the records, though, 8.7GHz is very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I'm not dissing or spitting on my FX at all, I'm very happy with it, mainly because overclock is not _mendatory_, compared to the 2.8GHz I had before, which was plain useless at this speed.
> The only complain I have is that the stock cooler is insufficient, to say the least. Folding for 1h25 at stock speed with direct winter climate air intake reaches 71C. This is crazy.
> 
> On a less heavy note, I "fixed" my H80, I ditched the PCB part altogether and I'm feeding the pump with a molex to 3-pin adapter. Comparatively, folding temps are around 35C.
> 
> I'm still saving for a water loop, though. I want to do 24/7 5.1GHz with safe temps. I know my chip can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offtopic: Crysis 3 multiplayer Open Beta is out, I played it, and I get a whooping 45 FPS at "very high" settings. Very fun.


well to me its a dream.. the speed increase that you obtain.. just wow.. and yes please share your settings.. i have been trying to play with mine for a bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I strongly recommend the Kingwion Lazer Platinum Series of psu's. I have the 650 watt version. It is the best user rated power supply series on the web. It's a bit more expensive but very consistent power, no blips, a great warranty and platinum means energy savings.


I just picked up the Rosewill CAPSTONE Series CAPSTONE-750 750W this is stepping out of my box hope didn't waste 100 bucks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I go from 3.5Ghz to 5.2Ghz. Your argument is invalid.


Thank you















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> Every time I try to set the FSB, it won't stick. I think this board needs a new BIOS update. Oh well, I'm ok with 4.8GHz...for now. Hopefully ASRock wakes up and fixes up the minor issues with their new flagship board.


thats a bummer.. have you contacted them about it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do they bundle Asrock overclocking software with the board?


^what he said.. this guy up there seems to have found the magic trick for difficult boards


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what AA do you have on? i turned shadows to low and gained about 25 fps lol


Whatever default. SMAA 1x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well to me its a dream.. the speed increase that you obtain.. just wow.. *and yes please share your settings.. i have been trying to play with mine for a bit*


...Settings? Crysis 3? I trust Crytek to know what works with my PC. Today I played at "High" and MXAA's lowest setting, I didn't check the FPS but it was decent, even when broadcasting. Everything else was at default.
Note: A friend of mine has a GTX660Ti and if he enables Vsync, he has his FPS capped at 30 fps while when having it off, he has above 60. Just a heads up









If you meant my Overclock settings, I posted my whole BIOS config a few dozen pages back.

There: (best viewed in a new tab)


Anyway, back to topic


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Whatever default. SMAA 1x.
> ...Settings? Crysis 3? I trust Crytek to know what works with my PC. Today I played at "High" and MXAA's lowest setting, I didn't check the FPS but it was decent, even when broadcasting. Everything else was at default.
> Note: A friend of mine has a GTX660Ti and if he enables Vsync, he has his FPS capped at 30 fps while when having it off, he has above 60. Just a heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant my Overclock settings, I posted my whole BIOS config a few dozen pages back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There: (best viewed in a new tab)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to topic


i ment crysis 3 but you're right that is off topic.. I turned vsync of though maybe you played with other settings my 2 460's equal around a 660-660TI so that was good info I don't think i had a chance to look at your OC settings.. you maybe able to hit a little higher if you set you cpu to 140% in the digi controls..

Also have you tried to OC your ram? First thin I noticed when I upgraded from 1333 ram to 1866 that my system ran significantly smoother.. and that was at stock I will probably be the first to say this but your ram is creating a bottleneck.. at least that was my personal experience.. I also do run an SSD so i do notice when things slow down a bit more


----------



## Honk5891

Just wanted to add my lawls to the 5ghz on a 212 evo guy. There's not a chance you hit 5ghz on an evo man. You can claim claim claim all day long but I know my chip goes to 5ghz on water but when I had my EvO on I couldn't get past 4.6ghz without hitting the thermal barrier just like pretty much everyone else.


----------



## Covert_Death

i hit 5Ghz with 1.51v with a fully custom water loop, ambient is ~23C and my temps hit 63C under full load.... i know for a fact its going to be impossible to hit 5 on air lmao, i know there are better chips but not that much better... if so they need to be shipped at 4.5Ghz stock and sold as FX-8380's and make more money for AMD


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i ment crysis 3 but you're right that is off topic.. I turned vsync of though maybe you played with other settings my 2 460's equal around a 660-660TI so that was good info I don't think i had a chance to look at your OC settings.. *you maybe able to hit a little higher if you set you cpu to 140% in the digi controls..
> 
> Also have you tried to OC your ram? First thin I noticed when I upgraded from 1333 ram to 1866 that my system ran significantly smoother.. and that was at stock I will probably be the first to say this but your ram is creating a bottleneck.. at least that was my personal experience.. I also do run an SSD so i do notice when things slow down a bit more*


Old picture ^-^ Currently running new 16GB of ram at 2146-ish MHz, and a SSD. About "hitting" higher, this is not a problem. 4.6-4.7 is my thermal limit with a H80. I know that my chip can do 5.1GHz stable-ish, but the H80 just can't keep it cool. (I talked about it in previous posts, I need a crazy 1.65, 1.7v for it, and it gives me a scary 68C at medium load, so there's no way I can stabilize it.) I'm saving for a custom loop









Edit: I'm just going to ignore...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Old picture ^-^ Currently running new 16GB of ram at 2146-ish MHz, and a SSD. About "hitting" higher, this is not a problem. 4.6-4.7 is my thermal limit with a H80. I know that my chip can do 5.1GHz stable-ish, but the H80 just can't keep it cool. (I talked about it in previous posts, I need a crazy 1.65, 1.7v for it, and it gives me a scary 68C at medium load, so there's no way I can stabilize it.) I'm saving for a custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm just going to ignore...


I forgot haha this crysis has me all happy

the ram but fair enough haha and ok phew i was worried.. 1333 is like comparing ddr400 ram to sd133


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do they bundle Asrock overclocking software with the board?


Yeah, they do actually. I'll try it out tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Evidently there is a large difference in stress testing apps:-

AIDA64 @ 4.7 1.425v stable 12 hour run (FPU test - AIDA's most intensive heat generation test), CPU/NB lowered to 1.125 and CPU VDDA to 2.2, seems to help with thermals quite a bit (5 degrees). Core temps never exceed 55, CPU temp 63.
Averaged 460W draw at the wall (not scientific, just an approximate reading every so often, then took the average, it idles at over 200, so that's a 260W delta).

OCCT @ 4.6 1.443v stable 6 hour run, CPU/NB lowered to 1.5, CPU VDDA 2.2, temps 57 on the core. 4.7 requires 1.4875v, CPU/NB @ stock 1.876 and CPU VDDA 2.5 to be stable, core temp 63. No wattage reading done, but I imagine this would be higher due to the higher voltage, how much more I am unsure, possibly 20-30W.

Both tests had spread spectrum disabled, but all power saving features active still, I noted no obvious throttling on the multiplier.

So, to summarise I am going to go with my AIDA 4.7 run, I am positive that 99% of applications will never stress close to this, and should they (handbrake for example) then I have plenty of thermal headroom, it will be interesting to see if I experience any weird behaviour / BSOD's running such a low vcore in comparison with OCCT at the same settings, as I know it would fail OCCT miserably at these settings.

In all tests I am running Ultra high LLC, CPU/NB LLC on High and 130% over current protection and 130% CPU power.

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## Ashura

My CPU Core Activation is set to Auto. Any difference between Auto & Manual?


----------



## Zeus-NL

Hi Guys,

New member here, although not really new to AMD or overclocking. Some may already know me as Zeus over at XS .

I see you guys talking about 5G like almost each and every FX chips should be able to hit that mark.
I have tried 3x FX8530 now, 1236PGN, 1244PGT and 1249PGT but none of them was able to run fully stable at 5G.
Actually, most had even problems hitting 4.8G, 4.7G seems to be their sweetspot, after that the chips required rediculous voltages.

In case you guys wonder about my cooling being up to the job, i have a custom water loop consisting of: DDC+ waterpump with custom top, XSPC Raystorm waterblock for CPU, 2x EK fullcoverblocks for my HD5870 cards and a Feser 480 x-changer rad with 4x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans running at full blast. Ambient temp 20ºC

Sure enough, i can ramp up the CPU to 5G, run some benches and stuff but running IBT fails. Unless you think a result output of -1xxxx counts as a valid value which it isn't.

I was even able run Cinebench 11.5 at 5.6G but 5G IBT is a whole different ballgame.

Anyone brave enough to shut me up and show some 5G stable IBT screens?







Please...


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus-NL*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> New member here, although not really new to AMD or overclocking. Some may already know me as Zeus over at XS .
> 
> I see you guys talking about 5G like almost each and every FX chips should be able to hit that mark.
> I have tried 3x FX8530 now, 1236PGN, 1244PGT and 1249PGT but none of them was able to run fully stable at 5G.
> Actually, most had even problems hitting 4.8G, 4.7G seems to be their sweetspot, after that the chips required rediculous voltages.
> 
> In case you guys wonder about my cooling being up to the job, i have a custom water loop consisting of: DDC+ waterpump with custom top, XSPC Raystorm waterblock for CPU, 2x EK fullcoverblocks for my HD5870 cards and a Feser 480 x-changer rad with 4x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans running at full blast. Ambient temp 20ºC
> 
> Sure enough, i can ramp up the CPU to 5G, run some benches and stuff but running IBT fails. Unless you think a result output of -1xxxx counts as a valid value which it isn't.
> 
> I was even able run Cinebench 11.5 at 5.6G but 5G IBT is a whole different ballgame.
> 
> Anyone brave enough to shut me up and show some 5G stable IBT screens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please...


No doubt. I can't get mine stable over 4.5G on a custom loop myself without over 1.5vcore. Not [email protected] stable anyway.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus-NL*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> New member here, although not really new to AMD or overclocking. Some may already know me as Zeus over at XS .
> 
> I see you guys talking about 5G like almost each and every FX chips should be able to hit that mark.
> I have tried 3x FX8530 now, 1236PGN, 1244PGT and 1249PGT but none of them was able to run fully stable at 5G.
> Actually, most had even problems hitting 4.8G, 4.7G seems to be their sweetspot, after that the chips required rediculous voltages.
> 
> In case you guys wonder about my cooling being up to the job, i have a custom water loop consisting of: DDC+ waterpump with custom top, XSPC Raystorm waterblock for CPU, 2x EK fullcoverblocks for my HD5870 cards and a Feser 480 x-changer rad with 4x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans running at full blast. Ambient temp 20ºC
> 
> Sure enough, i can ramp up the CPU to 5G, run some benches and stuff but running IBT fails. Unless you think a result output of -1xxxx counts as a valid value which it isn't.
> 
> I was even able run Cinebench 11.5 at 5.6G but 5G IBT is a whole different ballgame.
> 
> Anyone brave enough to shut me up and show some 5G stable IBT screens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please...


wasnt sure if you want normal IBT or AVX IBT so i did normal for you


----------



## Zeus-NL

Thanks.

I haven't tried the version without AVX instructions myself but i can imagine the one with AVX instructions being harder on the CPU. Can you also run the one with AVX at 5G?


----------



## Honk5891

THANK THE COMPUTER GODS!!!!! My pc is good. I have a 460W psu powering it currently the only thing is i cant play games or the psu will probably crap out. Just gotta wait for my 850W to get back.

On a side not my UV CCFL's are kinda useless...... I got them installed and I think perhaps because of all the blue LED's in my case I hardly notice the uv tubing glowing..... The 200MM fan on the top restricts me from putting even one up in the top side corners to. Id put one in the back of the case in the side corner but the cables on the CCFL are to short to reach the bloody box.....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus-NL*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I haven't tried the version without AVX instructions myself but i can imagine the one with AVX instructions being harder on the CPU. Can you also run the one with AVX at 5G?


took a shedload more vcore lol. hope it helps


----------



## Chrisoldinho

gertruude, no doubt you have mentioned this before but what are you using to cool your CPU?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> gertruude, no doubt you have mentioned this before but what are you using to cool your CPU?


I got a XSPC raystorm rs360 kit


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> THANK THE COMPUTER GODS!!!!! My pc is good. I have a 460W psu powering it currently the only thing is i cant play games or the psu will probably crap out. Just gotta wait for my 850W to get back.
> 
> On a side not my UV CCFL's are kinda useless...... I got them installed and I think perhaps because of all the blue LED's in my case I hardly notice the uv tubing glowing..... The 200MM fan on the top restricts me from putting even one up in the top side corners to. Id put one in the back of the case in the side corner but the cables on the CCFL are to short to reach the bloody box.....


YAY!


----------



## Honk5891

This was the best I could do with the CCFLS. Case is a mess because its just a loner PSU.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> This was the best I could do with the CCFLS. Case is a mess because its just a loner PSU.


What do you mean? That's what my case looks like on a good day.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> Yeah, they do actually. I'll try it out tomorrow when I have more time.


You are probably correct about the board the Extreme 9 I believe needing a bios update. I do not have it, but virtually every new board requires at least two bios updates before they are mature enough to provide stability for the vast majority of users. My Asus Crosshair V has had 2 updates since Vishera was released all for stability. It also had at least 4 official updates for stability for Bulldozer as well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeus-NL*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> New member here, although not really new to AMD or overclocking. Some may already know me as Zeus over at XS .
> 
> I see you guys talking about 5G like almost each and every FX chips should be able to hit that mark.
> I have tried 3x FX8530 now, 1236PGN, 1244PGT and 1249PGT but none of them was able to run fully stable at 5G.
> Actually, most had even problems hitting 4.8G, 4.7G seems to be their sweetspot, after that the chips required rediculous voltages.
> 
> In case you guys wonder about my cooling being up to the job, i have a custom water loop consisting of: DDC+ waterpump with custom top, XSPC Raystorm waterblock for CPU, 2x EK fullcoverblocks for my HD5870 cards and a Feser 480 x-changer rad with 4x Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm fans running at full blast. Ambient temp 20ºC
> 
> Sure enough, i can ramp up the CPU to 5G, run some benches and stuff but running IBT fails. Unless you think a result output of -1xxxx counts as a valid value which it isn't.
> 
> I was even able run Cinebench 11.5 at 5.6G but 5G IBT is a whole different ballgame.
> 
> Anyone brave enough to shut me up and show some 5G stable IBT screens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please...


You are right, but I don't see anyone claiming that All 8350's can overclock to 5 GHZ. I would say a significant number can. Mine won't with an H100 and up to 1.51 volts at 4.8GHZ it is not stable..


----------



## Chrisoldinho

does lowering the cpu/nb voltage help with temps? I can run mine as low as 1.31 @ 4.6 and be rock solid stable. Just wondered if I should lower it or leave it at the default 1.876?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> does lowering the cpu/nb voltage help with temps? I can run mine as low as 1.31 @ 4.6 and be rock solid stable. Just wondered if I should lower it or leave it at the default 1.876?


1.876 seems excessive. even if i leave on [email protected] 5ghz its doesnt go over 1.45 though i do turn it down to [email protected]

1.45 on manual and values are in purple not sure what yours would be that high prolly a big bright red colour mixed with a slight tint of purple?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I was pretty sure I had posted this but I can't find the post. Must be the internet messing with me. So here it goes again:
> 
> I've settled for the fact that I have a voltage hungry chip so I'm trying to get the best out of it without having to put too much voltage through it and keep the temps down. I've got the following values so far:
> 
> 4.5GHz stable at 1.4v (1.456/1.472 with Ultrahigh LLC)
> 4.2GHz stable at 1.325 (1.376 with Ultrahigh LLC)
> 4.0GHz stable at 1.275 (1.325 with Ultrahigh LLC) - this one is still running prime to make sure it's stable, otherwise I'll bump it up to 1.3v
> 
> I want to make a custom turbo profile to use 4/4.2/4.5 and since the Gigabyte BIOS (though it may be the same with all) doesn't really give me many Turbo options, I can only set the max turbo frequency, not the middle one and not the voltage, plus it seems to not work all the time, I was considering using AMD overdrive with custom turbo profiles. That would allow both setting the voltages and frequencies for the turbo speeds.
> 
> Has anyone used this even for a short while? Is it usable? Stable? Does it apply on startup or do you need to start AMD overdrive each time, because that would be annoying..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


the first time you dont set the v high enough, you'll crash like never before. I wouldnt recommend adjusting Voltages in AMD OD.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I was pretty sure I had posted this but I can't find the post. Must be the internet messing with me. So here it goes again:
> 
> I've settled for the fact that I have a voltage hungry chip so I'm trying to get the best out of it without having to put too much voltage through it and keep the temps down. I've got the following values so far:
> 
> 4.5GHz stable at 1.4v (1.456/1.472 with Ultrahigh LLC)
> 4.2GHz stable at 1.325 (1.376 with Ultrahigh LLC)
> 4.0GHz stable at 1.275 (1.325 with Ultrahigh LLC) - this one is still running prime to make sure it's stable, otherwise I'll bump it up to 1.3v
> 
> I want to make a custom turbo profile to use 4/4.2/4.5 and since the Gigabyte BIOS (though it may be the same with all) doesn't really give me many Turbo options, I can only set the max turbo frequency, not the middle one and not the voltage, plus it seems to not work all the time, I was considering using AMD overdrive with custom turbo profiles. That would allow both setting the voltages and frequencies for the turbo speeds.
> 
> Has anyone used this even for a short while? Is it usable? Stable? Does it apply on startup or do you need to start AMD overdrive each time, because that would be annoying..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I know for a fact that my chip and Mezmenir's as well both needs 1.46v to be IBT/Prime stable at 4.6GHZ. at 4.7 I give mine 1..48 and I'm good to go.
To answer your question, no I did not try messing with the turbo profile. I don't even use turbo (disabled it).
As for AMD Overdrive... I am not going to be overly harsh, I will just state _my_ position toward this program: *If you use it to overclock, you better have a god damn good reason to. Bios overclock is about 6x more stable.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> does lowering the cpu/nb voltage help with temps? I can run mine as low as 1.31 @ 4.6 and be rock solid stable. Just wondered if I should lower it or leave it at the default 1.876?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.876 seems excessive. even if i leave on [email protected] 5ghz its doesnt go over 1.45 though i do turn it down to [email protected]
> 
> 1.45 on manual and values are in purple not sure what yours would be that high prolly a big bright red colour mixed with a slight tint of purple?
Click to expand...

wow, I never raised my CPU/NB above 1.22v... 1.2v is more than enough for me. 1.8 pretty much would grill it... You might have misread the default, which is, at least on my side, 1.*1*875.


----------



## Deadboy90

Just got me new case, Themaltake V3 Black edition. Temps have dropped on my 8320 under load by 14C. Now lets see how far I really can push this chip!


----------



## Orgios

By the look of your rig, 4,7 easy... Save yourself the trouble and don't go higher...


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I know for a fact that my chip and Mezmenir's as well both needs 1.46v to be IBT/Prime stable at 4.6GHZ. at 4.7 I give mine 1..48 and I'm good to go.
> To answer your question, no I did not try messing with the turbo profile. I don't even use turbo (disabled it).
> As for AMD Overdrive... I am not going to be overly harsh, I will just state _my_ position toward this program: *If you use it to overclock, you better have a god damn good reason to. Bios overclock is about 6x more stable.*
> wow, I never raised my CPU/NB above 1.22v... 1.2v is more than enough for me. 1.8 pretty much would grill it... You might have misread the default, which is, at least on my side, 1.*1*875.


Well, AoD disappointed me because it messes with my Bus Speed, even if it's set to 200 in BIOS, it goes to about 201.5 and that results in odd clocks, which are not what i've stress tested. This also happens on my UD3 if I set the BUS speed to Auto in BIOS, so I have to manually set it at 200 to actually have the clock I need.

On the other hand, I've been using AMD PSCheck for a few days and I must say I'm most pleased with it. It helped me solve my temp problem by intelligently managing power states. I'm using the following config:
LLC - Ultra High
Pb0/Pb1 = 4500 @ 1.4v - I've set them both the same because Pb0 is hardly ever triggered for some reason
P0 = 4200 @1.325v
P1 = 4000 @1.3v
P2 = 3000 @1.175v
P3 = 2000 @1.025v
P4 = 1500 @ 0.875v

My PC stays at 4500 turbo speed most of the time. When under heavy load it throttles down to 4200 and when under extreme load it goes to 4000 (as opposed to the default 3400 P1 power state which was quiet the jump down and may result in performance spikes). With these settings my temps, under any kind of load, never went above 53-54c on the cores, normal gaming use they max out at 48c but average around 42-43c.

No crashes, no freezes, no system hangs, so far it seems totally stable and I've ran a series of stability tests, individual settings for Pb0/1, P0 and P1 have been tested 8+ h in Prime, didn't really stress too much about the others but they're pretty close to stock values so they *should* be fine. No issues in benchmarks either. I've played FarCry3, Hitman, some Need for Speed and Dishonored, like I said, no stability issues so far.

To this point, I would warmly recommend PSCheck to anyone that wants a flexible CPU OC and the chance to keep temps in better check.

Cheers1


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orgios*
> 
> By the look of your rig, 4,7 easy... Save yourself the trouble and don't go higher...


Ya know I DO still have 3 slots on the case that dont have fans in them yet... Maybe I CAN push past 4.7...


----------



## Red1776

My new RAM beat my GPU blocks here.
Corsair Dominator platinum 2133MHz yee-haw LOL


----------



## Deadboy90

Bad news. Even with my new case giving me a lot more thermal room to play with I seem to have hit a 4.5ghz wall. I can get stable no problem 4.4ghz @1.44v but I had to push voltage all the way up to 1.475 to do 4.5 ghz and its not even entirely stable. As always, power saving stuff disabled. I read somewhere that upping NB frequency can give you better OC stability, is this true and should I try it or should I just keep feeding my CPU voltage untill it decides to play nice?


----------



## fiki

hey guys,

gonna go over this thread but just wanted to addd my to bits.Got my fx8350 from Bangkok(Ilive in bangladesh) and am prolly gonna go with this gigabyte 970 mobo and a radeon 7770.Wanna try xen and splitting the pc(like two monitors with two different keyboard/mouse)


----------



## LMka

Guys, please help me to get a good memory, I am planning to get 5 Ghz on my FX 8350 + Antec Kuhler 920 and I want to be sure that my memory won't bottleneck my CPU. I've checked some crucial ballistics and G skill sniper memories, Kingstong predator hyperx 2400 but I am not sure which one to get. Please let me know what's the best one for me, I have Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Thank you. I'd like to pay around 70-80 dollars for 2x4GB.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My new RAM beat my GPU blocks here.
> Corsair Dominator platinum 2133MHz yee-haw LOL


do you run all for sticks @2133mhz with more than 5ghz overclock yet? If so what voltages are you running and what timings and ram Cl version?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My new RAM beat my GPU blocks here.
> Corsair Dominator platinum 2133MHz yee-haw LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you run all for sticks @2133mhz with more than 5ghz overclock yet? If so what voltages are you running and what timings and ram Cl version?
Click to expand...

yes, overclocked-not divider. 1.60v 9-11-10-27 T1 @ 5.2GHz so far


----------



## kahboom

What voltages do you use for your CPU to get 5.2 ghz. I have a domiator 16gb kit as well just not the platinum one its 2133mhz 1.5v 9-11-10-27 timings I just rmaed them due to one stick failing memtest so I'm using corsair vengeance ram 2133 @ 9-11-11-31 1.65v which its a 2400mhz kit but I'm waiting on getting back my chvz that I had just rmaed due to a code 99 after a day of using it so I don't even know if I can get these sticks too run at 2400 on it. I might just end up putting the dominators back in cause they have tighter timings and require less voltage to run.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> What voltages do you use for your CPU to get 5.2 ghz. I have a domiator 16gb kit as well just not the platinum one its 2133mhz 1.5v 9-11-10-27 timings I just rmaed them due to one stick failing memtest so I'm using corsair vengeance ram 2133 @ 9-11-11-31 1.65v which its a 2400mhz kit but I'm waiting on getting back my chvz that I had just rmaed due to a code 99 after a day of using it so I don't even know if I can get these sticks too run at 2400 on it. I might just end up putting the dominators back in cause they have tighter timings and require less voltage to run.


5.2 @ 1.512v
I just put the Dominator in today so I don't have a final result yet, have more twealing to do.
24/7 I started running 5.0GHz @ 1.47v and use the 5.3 for benching.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 5.2 @ 1.512v
> I just put the Dominator in today so I don't have a final result yet, have more twealing to do.
> 24/7 I started running 5.0GHz @ 1.47v and use the 5.3 for benching.


What a great chip you have you biatch









It takes me 1.576+ to be stable at 5ghz







really thinking of buying a new one and selling this but i could end up with a worse chip


----------



## kahboom

Yeah I'm in the same boat as gertuude it takes me 1.53v with LLC set too ultra high tjust for 4.9ghz so I haven't even tried 5ghz since temps start acting like a nuclear reactor. I don't know where or what to do to lower temps other than an AC for the chip


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bad news. Even with my new case giving me a lot more thermal room to play with I seem to have hit a 4.5ghz wall. I can get stable no problem 4.4ghz @1.44v but I had to push voltage all the way up to 1.475 to do 4.5 ghz and its not even entirely stable. As always, power saving stuff disabled. I read somewhere that upping NB frequency can give you better OC stability, is this true and should I try it or should I just keep feeding my CPU voltage untill it decides to play nice?


Hi Deadboy,

did you try using the Asus guide in the OP? Increasing the NB Frequency does not provide extra stability like the Phenom II's. Increasing the CPU/NB voltage can help though (1.2-1.35v range)
Although the M5A97 is a good board, you could be limited by the 4+2 Power Phase.
Try a fan on the VRM's to keep them cool, follow that guide, and good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yeah I'm in the same boat as gertuude it takes me 1.53v with LLC set too ultra high tjust for 4.9ghz so I haven't even tried 5ghz since temps start acting like a nuclear reactor. I don't know where or what to do to lower temps other than an AC for the chip


If you are only using the CPU Multiplier for Overclocking, you can lower the CPU VDDA to 2.25v to help a bit with temps. If you are using the FSB to Overclock, you will need to keep it at 2.5v, or raise it to 2.65v. Reducing the CPU/NB voltage can help with temps. Try to lower it as much as you can, without losing stability or performance.

Another fun way to overclock, that'll help with temps is to use the FSB and Turbo to Overclock.
Use Offset Voltage Mode, and leave it on Auto. Leave all the power saving features enabled except C6.

Then you can just increase the FSB until you get a frequency that you like for Turbo to run at. (5.0ghz)
Then just lower the CPU Ratio untill it's at a Frequency you could contantly run at (4.6Ghz?)

So then your CPU will run between those two settings, while being able to maintain thermals. The Offset Voltage mode will control the voltages automatically.


----------



## jonivtec

Hi guys...i wont read all the 800 post but i will ask a question that probably have already answered before..anyway thanks in advance
I stabilized my cpu to 4.7ghz at 1.43 with pretty decent temperature....i run occt for about 13 hours whitout issue...so i assume im stable
My question is...the nb and ht link speed.....i do some test with cinebench and theres little to no difference no matther what speed i try...so now im rinnung both at 2496...do you think its better if they are linked or i can push my ht link more....maybe in cinebench they dont do difference but in gaming yes....i dont know...im waitinig your tought !!!
Im scoring around 8.10-8.15 cinebench with these setting depending on whats running in background.
Another question while im here...is there a memory test that can be run in windows ?? in not used to the bios exepct for overclocking...thanks im pretty sure i can run my ram with thighter timing but i cant test so....

amd 8350 4.7 ghz
m5a99x evo
8 gig gskill aress 1949mhz 9-10-10 1T
gtx 680 2go
850 watt corsair psu
haf 922
antec 920 water cooling kit


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> Hi guys...i wont read all the 800 post but i will ask a question that probably have already answered before..anyway thanks in advance
> I stabilized my cpu to 4.7ghz at 1.43 with pretty decent temperature....i run occt for about 13 hours whitout issue...so i assume im stable
> My question is...the nb and ht link speed.....i do some test with cinebench and theres little to no difference no matther what speed i try...so now im rinnung both at 2496...do you think its better if they are linked or i can push my ht link more....maybe in cinebench they dont do difference but in gaming yes....i dont know...im waitinig your tought !!!
> Im scoring around 8.10-8.15 cinebench with these setting depending on whats running in background.
> Another question while im here...is ther a memory test that can ben run in windows ?? in not use3d to the bios exepct for overclocking...thanks im pretty sure i can run my ram with thighter timing but i cant test so....
> 
> amd 8350 4.7 ghz
> m5a99x evo
> 8 gig gskill aress 1949mhz 9-10-10 1T
> gtx 680 2go
> 850 watt corsair psu
> haf 922
> antec 920 water cooling kit


NB and HT i run or try to run them the same speed.

You really don't need to run them the same speed as the gains are nothing really.

HT is good if you have multiple gfx cards but don't forget HT @stock is 2600 anyhow









i have seen no evidence that running them at a higher clock than normal is beneficial with these chips other than the above multiple gfx cards

Also you dont need to run occt for 13 hours lol. I know you may feel its better but honestly if you can pass an hour with no incident i really think thats enough. unless ofc you are folding 24 hours a day 7 days a week.


----------



## jonivtec

Thanks for the response dude... i wont lose anymore time trying to push these speed anymore....but its
True on stock speed the ht link is set higher than the NB.....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> Thanks for the response dude... i wont lose anymore time trying to push these speed anymore....but its
> True on stock speed the ht link is set higher than the NB.....


I forgot to add about the memory tests.

people tend to put memtest86+ on a usbstick and then boot with it


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hi Deadboy,
> 
> did you try using the Asus guide in the OP? Increasing the NB Frequency does not provide extra stability like the Phenom II's. Increasing the CPU/NB voltage can help though (1.2-1.35v range)
> Although the M5A97 is a good board, you could be limited by the 4+2 Power Phase.
> Try a fan on the VRM's to keep them cool, follow that guide, and good luck.
> If you are only using the CPU Multiplier for Overclocking, you can lower the CPU VDDA to 2.25v to help a bit with temps. If you are using the FSB to Overclock, you will need to keep it at 2.5v, or raise it to 2.65v. Reducing the CPU/NB voltage can help with temps. Try to lower it as much as you can, without losing stability or performance.
> 
> Another fun way to overclock, that'll help with temps is to use the FSB and Turbo to Overclock.
> Use Offset Voltage Mode, and leave it on Auto. Leave all the power saving features enabled except C6.
> 
> Then you can just increase the FSB until you get a frequency that you like for Turbo to run at. (5.0ghz)
> Then just lower the CPU Ratio untill it's at a Frequency you could contantly run at (4.6Ghz?)
> 
> So then your CPU will run between those two settings, while being able to maintain thermals. The Offset Voltage mode will control the voltages automatically.


It actually has a 6+2 power phase but ill look for that guide thanks! Also I had a look at my CPU/northbridge voltage and when set to auto it's off the charts! My bios and AI suite both show it as 2.8v and the only thing I can do with it is lower it to 1.9v.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It actually has a 6+2 power phase but ill look for that guide thanks!


You are correct. Sorry, I thought I saw you had the M5A97, but now I see it's the M5A97 Evo


----------



## Honk5891

Just an update on my ccfl placement. PROBLEM SOLVED! muhahahaha I am one happy man.





All i need now is my PSU back.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitch_alucard*
> 
> Just an update on my ccfl placement. PROBLEM SOLVED! muhahahaha I am one happy man.
> 
> All i need now is my PSU back.


NIce

My CCFL's gave up on the second day of having them lol

2x12" ccfls for £5 is probably why they packed in hehe


----------



## Honk5891

Well I had 1 that wasn't working at first so I got in touch with newegg and they sent me off a new set. Then magically the second one started working again so I'm soon to have 4x 8'' uv lights lol. She will glow.


----------



## Deadboy90

I had a look at my CPU/northbridge voltage and when set to auto it's off the charts! My bios and AI suite both show it as 2.8v and the only thing I can do with it is lower it to 1.9v.


----------



## Zeus-NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> Another question while im here...is there a memory test that can be run in windows ?? in not used to the bios exepct for overclocking...thanks im pretty sure i can run my ram with thighter timing but i cant test so....


HCI memtest


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> Well, AoD disappointed me because it messes with my Bus Speed, even if it's set to 200 in BIOS, it goes to about 201.5 and that results in odd clocks, which are not what i've stress tested. This also happens on my UD3 if I set the BUS speed to Auto in BIOS, so I have to manually set it at 200 to actually have the clock I need.
> 
> On the other hand, I've been using AMD PSCheck for a few days and I must say I'm most pleased with it. It helped me solve my temp problem by intelligently managing power states. I'm using the following config:
> LLC - Ultra High
> Pb0/Pb1 = 4500 @ 1.4v - I've set them both the same because Pb0 is hardly ever triggered for some reason
> P0 = 4200 @1.325v
> P1 = 4000 @1.3v
> P2 = 3000 @1.175v
> P3 = 2000 @1.025v
> P4 = 1500 @ 0.875v
> 
> 
> 
> My PC stays at 4500 turbo speed most of the time. *When under heavy load it throttles down to 4200 and when under extreme load it goes to 4000* (as opposed to the default 3400 P1 power state which was quiet the jump down and may result in performance spikes). With these settings my temps, under any kind of load, never went above 53-54c on the cores, normal gaming use they max out at 48c but average around 42-43c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trimmed
> 
> 
> 
> No crashes, no freezes, no system hangs, so far it seems totally stable and I've ran a series of stability tests, individual settings for Pb0/1, P0 and P1 have been tested 8+ h in Prime, didn't really stress too much about the others but they're pretty close to stock values so they *should* be fine. No issues in benchmarks either. I've played FarCry3, Hitman, some Need for Speed and Dishonored, like I said, no stability issues so far.
> 
> To this point, I would warmly recommend PSCheck to anyone that wants a flexible CPU OC and the chance to keep temps in better check.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers1


This is not exactly throttle. This is how turbo works. I don't really see why you insist in using Turbo while you can get your CPU to run at 4.5, 4.6 24/7, and even get working C1E/C6.
Second thought: Your pc usage is probably a lot different than mine, which _could_ explain where you benefit from this. In my case, Turbo is just a stability issue, since whenever my clock matters (compiling, folding), turbo will *not* kick in.


----------



## Krusher33

I'll be swapping out my 1055t to a 8350. What free benches do you guys recommend that I run to compare?


----------



## Tarnix

3DMark demo, PCMark demo, Heaven.


----------



## LMka

Guys, I've ended up buying 2400 Mhz G.Skill RipjawsZ 10 12 12 34(2 x 4 GB). I am pretty stable at 4.7Ghz @ 1.43. Now, my question is am I going to be able to be more stable at 5Ghz if I lower my memory down to 2133, because right now I overclocked NB/HT to 2400 as well.


----------



## Zeus-NL

No. Ram doesn't impact stability for the cores for me. Got mine running DDR2400 9-11-11-25, lowering ramspeed and CPU-NB doesn't net me more speed on the cores nor more stability.


----------



## LMka

Okay, thanks, can you please give me any hints on which timings I can try on my memory to speed it up even more a little bit? Thank you in advance.


----------



## itomic

I have tested a bit power consumption of my new FX 8320. I must say, its pretty good. In Cinebench @ 4.0Ghz 1.264V , the system consumed about 160W from the wall. At 4.5ghz with 1.425V in Cinebench, consumption was about 210W from the wall. Temps r lower for about 6C also.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> does lowering the cpu/nb voltage help with temps? I can run mine as low as 1.31 @ 4.6 and be rock solid stable. Just wondered if I should lower it or leave it at the default 1.876?


1.86 v is Not the default for this CPU for cpu-nb .It is actually better not to go over 1.25 v if you can manage it. I have rarely seen high cpu-nb voltages adding to system stability au contraire. I set mine at 1.225 volts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'll be swapping out my 1055t to a 8350. What free benches do you guys recommend that I run to compare?


PCMArk, Cinebench, Sandra

coming from an 1100T you are not going to notice a difference at stock 8350 compare to a OC'd PII but all i had to do was bump up to 4.4 (not really any voltage was needed) and my scores where higher.. I wish I had a chance to run a full suite with them side by side with the same setup but i didn't get the chance

I will have to say there is no cpu.nb bottleneck in the chip and it loves fast ram with tighter timings


----------



## Zeus-NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMka*
> 
> Okay, thanks, can you please give me any hints on which timings I can try on my memory to speed it up even more a little bit? Thank you in advance.


If your ram contain Samsung chips you could try to run 9-11-11-25 1T but if it contains Hynix i don't think you can run it much tighter than you already do. In case you're running 2T you could try 1T.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> This is not exactly throttle. This is how turbo works. I don't really see why you insist in using Turbo while you can get your CPU to run at 4.5, 4.6 24/7, and even get working C1E/C6.
> Second thought: Your pc usage is probably a lot different than mine, which _could_ explain where you benefit from this. In my case, Turbo is just a stability issue, since whenever my clock matters (compiling, folding), turbo will *not* kick in.


I'm sorry to disapprove but that's exactly throttle, perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough:
Default FX-8350 clock speeds:
Pb0 - 4200 / max turbo - I have this set at 4500
Pb1 - 4100 / turbo - I have this set at 4500 as well
P0 - 4000 / stock speed - I have this set at 4200
P1 - 3400 / APM throttle down speed - I have this set at 4000
P2 - 2800
P3 - 2100
P4 - 1400

So, normally, under extreme load, with APM on (required for turbo) the CPU will throttle down to 3400 to decrease temps and TDP. In my case, this will throttle down to 4000 instead, allowing control of temps with less of a performance spike (3400 is quite a bit lower than 4200 so throttling down to 3400 may cause visible performance drops). So, when throttling down to keep a lower temp and TDP, my CPU will only go as low as 4000.

The reason to run this setup is in order to keep my temps down, my current cooler is only rated 150w and doesn't cope well with 4.5 GHz @1.456v (sadly that's what my CPU needs for that speed) when under heavy load. So to avoid this, it can now back down to 4200 and when needed even 4000. I use my PC mostly for Gaming so it actually stays at 4.5 usually, but it will ensure that I don't have to keep an eye on the temps if I start encoding a video in handbrake, which would heat up my PC too much when simply using 4.5 GHz.

Hope that made it more clear... Cheers!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I'm sorry to disapprove but that's exactly throttle, perhaps I didn't make myself clear enough:
> Default FX-8350 clock speeds:
> Pb0 - 4200 / max turbo - I have this set at 4500
> Pb1 - 4100 / turbo - I have this set at 4500 as well
> P0 - 4000 / stock speed - I have this set at 4200
> P1 - 3400 / APM throttle down speed - I have this set at 4000
> P2 - 2800
> P3 - 2100
> P4 - 1400
> 
> So, normally, under extreme load, with APM on (required for turbo) the CPU will throttle down to 3400 to decrease temps and TDP. In my case, this will throttle down to 4000 instead, allowing control of temps with less of a performance spike (3400 is quite a bit lower than 4200 so throttling down to 3400 may cause visible performance drops). So, when throttling down to keep a lower temp and TDP, my CPU will only go as low as 4000.
> 
> The reason to run this setup is in order to keep my temps down, my current cooler is only rated 150w and doesn't cope well with 4.5 GHz @1.456v (sadly that's what my CPU needs for that speed) when under heavy load. So to avoid this, it can now back down to 4200 and when needed even 4000. I use my PC mostly for Gaming so it actually stays at 4.5 usually, but it will ensure that I don't have to keep an eye on the temps if I start encoding a video in handbrake, which would heat up my PC too much when simply using 4.5 GHz.
> 
> Hope that made it more clear... Cheers!


i do think that if you run a better cooler you will be able to hit that speed under less volts.. because heat = resistance


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have tested a bit power consumption of my new FX 8320. I must say, its pretty good. In Cinebench @ 4.0Ghz 1.264V , the system consumed about 160W from the wall. At 4.5ghz with 1.425V in Cinebench, consumption was about 210W from the wall. Temps r lower for about 6C also.


Sorry Itomic, but didn't you read Tom's FX vs Ivy you must have not received the memo that at 4.4Ghz the FX 8350 will use almost 400w at load. Since you and I tested the power usage and got about the same results, I guess we are wrong







(I tested with Prime so my numbers about 30-40w higher

(it's not the exact same system, and they are running Crossfire 7970's with GCN, so maybe the idle GPU's are making up about 160w? he he)


----------



## KyadCK

Everyone, feel free to thank Ashura for an awesome new banner for the OP:


I dunno about you guys, but I think it's significantly better then the old one.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i do think that if you run a better cooler you will be able to hit that speed under less volts.. because heat = resistance


Might as well be, but for the moment I see no point investing in another cooling solution. For what I've settled it does the job ok, and I'd rather change my SSD first, then my case and my GPU ...  after that, maybe a different cooling solution or a high end air cooler..


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sorry Itomic, but didn't you read Tom's FX vs Ivy you must have not received the memo that at 4.4Ghz the FX 8350 will use almost 400w at load. Since you and I tested the power usage and got about the same results, I guess we are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I tested with Prime so my numbers about 30-40w higher
> 
> (it's not the exact same system, and they are running Crossfire 7970's with GCN, so maybe the idle GPU's are making up about 160w? he he)


Hehehe, yea. I dont know where did they get those numbers. Im realy surprised with lower consumption then buldozer wich i had ( and was low leakage too ). Both power consumption and thermals r better with higher performance. And power consumption does not go north so rapidly with this Vishera. I do not believe that you and I are wrong about power consumtion







.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone, feel free to thank Ashura for an awesome new banner for the OP:
> 
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I think it's significantly better then the old one.


Top flight work Ashura


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Might as well be, but for the moment I see no point investing in another cooling solution. For what I've settled it does the job ok, and I'd rather change my SSD first, then my case and my GPU ...  after that, maybe a different cooling solution or a high end air cooler..


not a bad idea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone, feel free to thank Ashura for an awesome new banner for the OP:
> 
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I think it's significantly better then the old one.


Good job!


----------



## kyfire

Lookin good!


----------



## The Storm

So who is going to get the post #8320 and #8350







good luck.


----------



## ComputerRestore

+1 Ashura - The Banner is epic.


----------



## Covert_Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> So who is going to get the post #8320 and #8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck.


darn you now everyone is going to try and get them from me.... i had the idea and WASN't sharing it for a reason lmao


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Covert_Death*
> 
> darn you now everyone is going to try and get them from me.... i had the idea and WASN't sharing it for a reason lmao


Haha, I didn't even think of it till I seen posts 7950 and 7970.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone, feel free to thank Ashura for an awesome new banner for the OP:
> 
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I think it's significantly better then the old one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Top flight work Ashura


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Good job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyfire*
> 
> Lookin good!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> +1 Ashura - The Banner is epic.


Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Serker24

Here is my last post with the 212+ EVO, I am installing my new water setup today...

Pretty decent temps with a cheap cooler, linpacks are up to date.I don't understand the results section.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Here is my last post with the 212+ EVO, I am installing my new water setup today...
> 
> Pretty decent temps with a cheap cooler, linpacks are up to date.I don't understand the results section.


-1 results = not stable.

Also i'd like to pull you up on your 47C socket temp. This means you would have a temp of around 36C core temp why would you want to install watercooling if its so good with your evo. did you take screenshot a few mins after finishing your little stress?

and why is your screenshot blacked out with only a few boxes in it?

I think you should be truthful with us man

my 2 cents worth


----------



## Serker24

I do understand the results ...NAN = failure with memory settings,just don't know how to decode to find the problem. After I get done putting my new cooling in, I will take a hard look at memory settings both with the ram and CPU


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> -1 results = not stable.
> 
> Also i'd like to pull you up on your 47C socket temp. This means you would have a temp of around 36C core temp why would you want to install watercooling if its so good with your evo. did you take screenshot a few mins after finishing your little stress?
> 
> and why is your screenshot blacked out with only a few boxes in it?
> 
> I think you should be truthful with us man
> 
> my 2 cents worth


I will give you a full screenshot of my monitors.I don't have icons filling them.I took the above screen shot as soon as those results posted..no reason to be untruthful.I think you should be a little more open minded mate.In a post I put up a few days ago, When I ran Prime95 my temps shot to 60c rather quick.I have read in many areas that prime95 isn't good for 8 core processors, but many seem to still hold it as the be all end all torture test measuring stick!


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> I will give you a full screenshot of my monitors.I don't have icons filling them.I took the above screen shot as soon as those results posted..no reason to be untruthful.I think you should be a little more open minded mate.In a post I put up a few days ago, When I ran Prime95 my temps shot to 60c rather quick.I have read in many areas that prime95 isn't good for 8 core processors, but many seem to still hold it as the be all end all torture test measuring stick!


The reason for the water cooling more than anything now is I am getting ready to run dual GPU and get into gaming a lot more.For now I am happy with the cooling.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'll be swapping out my 1055t to a 8350. What free benches do you guys recommend that I run to compare?
> 
> 
> 
> PCMArk, Cinebench, Sandra
> 
> coming from an 1100T you are not going to notice a difference at stock 8350 compare to a OC'd PII but all i had to do was bump up to 4.4 (not really any voltage was needed) and my scores where higher.. I wish I had a chance to run a full suite with them side by side with the same setup but i didn't get the chance
> 
> I will have to say there is no cpu.nb bottleneck in the chip and it loves fast ram with tighter timings
Click to expand...

"fast ram with tighter timings"... The faster the better or the tighter the better?


----------



## Serker24

Also...I think there should be a Focus on scientific data when OC'ing the Fx chips on this forum more so than now.People that have them come here to learn how to OC them better.People don't want members "banter" filling up the forum.This will be my last post ever on this thread.Seems there are only a few good things on here and a few bad members that are quick to start arguments on here other than learn what others are experiencing with their New Fx Cpu's.For those of you that do learn?Great! Have fun with your FX it's an awesome Cpu!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Also...I think there should be a Focus on scientific data when OC'ing the Fx chips on this forum more so than now.People that have them come here to learn how to OC them better.People don't want members "banter" filling up the forum.This will be my last post ever on this thread.Seems there are only a few good things on here and a few bad members that are quick to start arguments on here other than learn what others are experiencing with their New Fx Cpu's.For those of you that do learn?Great! Have fun with your FX it's an awesome Cpu!


bad members starting arguments? how is this true? we only ask you about YOUR claims

lol mate we only want people to tell the truth.

1. -1 is due to not having enough vcore. you are very low 1.44 for 4.9 and hence why you get -1. even your gflops are low. at 4.8 i get 80-88.
2. i am open minded and i have been in this thread since october/november i think and i know what temps people have been getting with various coolers.
3. @4.9 you are getting roughly 36C core temps through avx IBT with an evo?
4. @ 4.8 and vcore of 1.47 to be stable with avx ibt i get just about y our temps THIS IS ON WATER
5. You never post min and max temps
6. you always get crappy when people pull you up on your claim

IS it any wonder people cant trust you


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> bad members starting arguments? how is this true? we only ask you about YOUR claims
> 
> lol mate we only want people to tell the truth.
> 
> 1. -1 is due to not having enough vcore. you are very low 1.44 for 4.9 and hence why you get -1. even your gflops are low. at 4.8 i get 80-88.
> 2. i am open minded and i have been in this thread since october/november i think and i know what temps people have been getting with various coolers.
> 3. @4.9 you are getting roughly 36C core temps through avx IBT with an evo?
> 4. @ 4.8 and vcore of 1.47 to be stable with avx ibt i get just about y our temps THIS IS ON WATER
> 5. You never post min and max temps
> 6. you always get crappy when people pull you up on your claim
> 
> IS it any wonder people cant trust you


I have not lied yet.I find your stance a bit youthful, but that is ok with me.I got off to a bad start with you.This seems like a match to call me a liar.Why?Because a cheap cooler keeps up with closed loop water coolers?That isn't new news to anyone. At any rate.I will post more screen shots.Thanks for the pull up on the vcore.I will try that and post again prior to tearing into the cooling swap.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> I have not lied yet.I find your stance a bit youthful, but that is ok with me.I got off to a bad start with you.This seems like a match to call me a liar.Why?*Because a cheap cooler keeps up with closed loop water coolers*?That isn't new news to anyone. At any rate.I will post more screen shots.Thanks for the pull up on the vcore.I will try that and post again prior to tearing into the cooling swap.


Not just water. seems like you are the only one with an evo that beats everything out there. air and water.

You can see why people jump to conclusions though? last time you took someones post the wrong way and he was just asking about your claim

I would love nothing more than being proved wrong and welcome your advice on how you have such fantastic temps with a £20 cooler

im not youthful, i just dont like being taken for a ride

so please prove us all wrong with min max temps and claim your prize as the greatest overclocker on this forum


----------



## ihatelolcats

there was a guy like serker in the 955 cpu thread...high clock but low gflops. i think it turned out his motherboard was throttling.
you talk about science...how do you ignore evidence of instability like low gflops and negative results in ibt?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> "fast ram with tighter timings"... The faster the better or the tighter the better?


a wonderful happy medium.. basically get the fastest ram 1866 or 2133 with low timings and OC them a bit/or try to drop your timings from stock. these chips have a huge threshold of what they can handle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there was a guy like serker in the 955 cpu thread...high clock but low gflops. i think it turned out his motherboard was throttling.
> you talk about science...how do you ignore evidence of instability like low gflops and negative results in ibt?


not a bad idea to check a 30 min OCCT and post the the chart in a zip so we can check them out


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Here is my last post with the 212+ EVO, I am installing my new water setup today...
> 
> Pretty decent temps with a cheap cooler, linpacks are up to date.I don't understand the results section.


No offense intended, but if you want to provide proof of your claim you should really have a screen shot of it running at load. Something such as the one below. (not at my vishera rig or i would post something showing it ). I provided this in another forum when someone doubted a 965 could run prime @ over 4Ghz at stock voltage. You have to remember this is the internet, a festering cesspool of rumor,spins, half-truths and flat out lies with "virtually" ( pun pun puuuuun







) no accountability. So if you make a claim that runs so contrary to conventional wisdom, you have to be prepared to provide airtight proof if you wish to satisfy the skeptics.
The way you introduced yourself to this forum didn't exactly endear you to anyone. It was rife with belittlement of the accomplishments of the members here, while managing to cast an air of braggadocio on your part. It didn't play well with me and I suspect others felt the same way.
All of that being said, they are just my opinions and nothing more.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not just water. seems like you are the only one with an evo that beats everything out there. air and water.
> 
> You can see why people jump to conclusions though? last time you took someones post the wrong way and he was just asking about your claim
> 
> I would love nothing more than being proved wrong and welcome your advice on how you have such fantastic temps with a £20 cooler
> 
> im not youthful, i just dont like being taken for a ride
> 
> so please prove us all wrong with min max temps and claim your prize as the greatest overclocker on this forum





Here is a 5min run with AIDA64
And a pic with the Cooler.

Fantastic temps with a cheap cooler.
Seriously, I think I may save the water setup and do a gaming build with it at this point.
I am sure many of you on here are far better overclockers.Not even going for that title.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 5min run with AIDA64
> And a pic with the Cooler.
> 
> Fantastic temps with a cheap cooler.
> Seriously, I think I may save the water setup and do a gaming build with it at this point.
> I am sure many of you on here are far better overclockers.Not even going for that title.


Oops...I lied, 1-5min run, and a 4-min run=9min


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 5min run with AIDA64
> And a pic with the Cooler.
> 
> Fantastic temps with a cheap cooler.
> Seriously, I think I may save the water setup and do a gaming build with it at this point.
> I am sure many of you on here are far better overclockers.Not even going for that title.


That screen shot proves that you can idle at 4.9.... and that's about it. Gonna have to do better to convince me , sorry


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Oops...I lied, 1-5min run, and a 4-min run=9min


AVX IBT please like you posted before.

Aida64 is poor as it doesnt stress a cpu like IBT does.

Aida64


AVX IBT


You notice the difference in temps? granted i did the ibt run straight after so this may have a say on the higher temps. though i doubt it

Your earlier AVX IBT screenshot said 4.9ghz at 47C socket temp

Now your aida64 goes to 50 at 5min run?

Do you understand where im coming from?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quite literally , NONE of your numbers make sense Serker.
Your latest posts have actually decreased your credibility making it even MORE difficult for me to accept what you say . At this point you could say the sky was blue and I would probably need proof before believing you


----------



## Wickedtt

Okay just got my asus crosshair V formula and in hwmonitor im getting packet temps of up to 58c. With 1.45v and the cpu read out on board is 10-15 c below that which one do i trust?

Edit: 8320 @ 4.6
2x4gb kingston 2133mhz
Antec 620 In push/pull


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> AVX IBT please like you posted before.
> 
> Aida64 is poor as it doesnt stress a cpu like IBT does.
> 
> Aida64
> 
> 
> AVX IBT
> 
> 
> You notice the difference in temps?
> 
> Your earlier AVX IBT screenshot said 4.9ghz at 47C socket temp
> 
> Now your aida64 goes to 50 at 5min run?
> 
> Do you understand where im coming from?


Not entirely, I was just posting some quick stuff to prove I was not being a liar on your forum.I do have decent temps with a cheap cooler that is a fact.That is all.IBT came back with a fail.I want to spend more time addressing that first.Again, Not relevant to the temps.And This temp/cooler thing is wearing me out.Other than raising vcore? Which did not net a positive stable run...What other adjustments can be made?Once the IBT fail is solved....I will post a full screen shot of a 24test.Is Prime95 safe to do that with this CPU?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Not entirely, I was just posting some quick stuff to prove I was not being a liar on your forum.I do have decent temps with a cheap cooler that is a fact.That is all.IBT came back with a fail.I want to spend more time addressing that first.Again, Not relevant to the temps.And This temp/cooler thing is wearing me out.Other than raising vcore? Which did not net a positive stable run...What other adjustments can be made?Once the IBT fail is solved....I will post a full screen shot of a 24test.Is Prime95 safe to do that with this CPU?


End of the day your claim "4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL"

Yet again you are avoiding things. posting quick stuff? took you over an hour to post something from when u said you would do it. and then it was just a little 5 min run of a crap stresstester

obviously theres something wrong here. Css and I are not trying to prove you wrong man *(and we want you to prove us wrong)* we just want a little screenshot of you doing a capable stress test with temps showing to *validate your claim* _This is something we all have done_, so we are not just singling you out

If a scientist claimed something out of the ordinary then people would want proof wouldnt they?

Christ id even be happy with a normal non avx IBT run from you with hwmonitor shown too.

What is the problem of you doing this? you seem to dodge this everytime

christ ill even post the programs for you if it helps

IntelBurnTest.zip 3410k .zip file


hwmonitor_1.21-setup.exe.zip 4034k .zip file


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quite literally , NONE of your numbers make sense Serker.
> Your latest posts have actually decreased your credibility making it even MORE difficult for me to accept what you say . At this point you could say the sky was blue and I would probably need proof before believing you


lol, I do not need your acceptance.Just some of the great advice you have given on this forum.Stay focused here...Everyone says The Cheap EVO is crap...I still think it's ok, The IBT test proves my system is not stable regardless of the temps at this clock.Throwing water at it won't change a thing.Do you have advice on getting it stable at this clock in IBT? raising vcore did not change a thing.Is this Club about the FX-8320 and FX 8350?


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> End of the day your claim "4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL"
> 
> Yet again you are avoiding things. posting quick stuff? took you over an hour to post something from when u said you would do it. and then it was just a little 5 min run of a crap stresstester
> 
> obviously theres something wrong here. Css and I are not trying to prove you wrong man *(and we want you to prove us wrong)* we just want a little screenshot of you doing a capable stress test with temps showing to *validate your claim*
> 
> If a scientist claimed something out of the ordinary then people would want proof wouldnt they?
> 
> Christ id even be happy with a normal non avx IBT run from you with hwmonitor shown too.
> 
> What is the problem of you doing this? you seem to dodge this everytime
> 
> christ ill even post the programs for you if it helps
> 
> IntelBurnTest.zip 3410k .zip file
> 
> 
> hwmonitor_1.21-setup.exe.zip 4034k .zip file


End of the day your claim "4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL"
Don't worry...I will get to that.I will prove a stable 24/7 clock with an EVO very much my new goal and I hope CoolerMaster sends me a fat check!lol.... I clearly have IBT.Now I will post a screen shot with HW monitor too...Once I solve the IBT fail.And once I do that for you.I hope you rethink some of the things you say.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Okay just got my asus crosshair V formula and in hwmonitor im getting packet temps of up to 58c. With 1.45v and the cpu read out on board is 10-15 c below that which one do i trust?
> 
> Edit: 8320 @ 4.6
> 2x4gb kingston 2133mhz
> Antec 620 In push/pull


Strange how package temps are higher than socket temp.

What does cpu temp in hwmonitor say?

if its the same as your board read out it might be to do with wrong application of thermal paste. or your cooler is seated a bit wrong.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> End of the day your claim "4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL"
> Don't worry...I will get to that.I will prove a stable 24/7 clock with an EVO very much my new goal and I hope CoolerMaster sends me a fat check!lol.... I clearly have IBT.Now I will post a screen shot with HW monitor too...Once I solve the IBT fail.And once I do that for you.I hope you rethink some of the things you say.


run the ibt i posted its not avx ibt and you be stable easier than the avx ibt.

Like i said before i hope you do prove us all wrong. after a few weeks of you dodging posting screenshots it will be great to actually get to see them.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quite literally , NONE of your numbers make sense Serker.
> Your latest posts have actually decreased your credibility making it even MORE difficult for me to accept what you say . At this point you could say the sky was blue and I would probably need proof before believing you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I do not need your acceptance.Just some of the great advice you have given on this forum.Stay focused here...Everyone says The Cheap EVO is crap...I still think it's ok, The IBT test proves my system is not stable regardless of the temps at this clock.Throwing water at it won't change a thing.Do you have advice on getting it stable at this clock in IBT? raising vcore did not change a thing.Is this Club about the FX-8320 and FX 8350?
Click to expand...

lmao @ reality setting in


----------



## Wickedtt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Strange how package temps are higher than socket temp.
> 
> What does cpu temp in hwmonitor say?
> 
> if its the same as your board read out it might be to do with wrong application of thermal temps. or your cooler is seated a bit wrong.


Yeah im confused because ive overclocked 1090T @ 4.2ghz stable with this cooler and i cant get anywhere near 4.5ghz without it being amainzgly hot ill try to reapply paste again and see if it makes a difference. but I just ran a IBT normal for 4 turns and got up to 61c and i stopped it im only pushing 1.423v at 4.5ghz this cant be right.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Yeah im confused because ive overclocked 1090T @ 4.2ghz stable with this cooler and i cant get anywhere near 4.5ghz without it being amainzgly hot ill try to reapply paste again and see if it makes a difference. but I just ran a IBT normal for 4 turns and got up to 61c and i stopped it im only pushing 1.423v at 4.5ghz this cant be right.


I meant thermal paste and not thermal temps lol but i think you knew what i meant









Its def not right as you say. Look at page one for your cooler and a few have got decent overclocks on them.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Yeah im confused because ive overclocked 1090T @ 4.2ghz stable with this cooler and i cant get anywhere near 4.5ghz without it being amainzgly hot ill try to reapply paste again and see if it makes a difference. but I just ran a IBT normal for 4 turns and got up to 61c and i stopped it im only pushing 1.423v at 4.5ghz this cant be right.


Is the pump plugged into a header on the motherboard, or is it directly to the power supply?
It may not be pumping at full speed if its connected to a header on the motherboard, might check that.
Also , have you verified that the voltage is what you quoted at load?


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> run the ibt i posted its not avx ibt and you be stable easier than the avx ibt.
> 
> Like i said before i hope you do prove us all wrong. after a few weeks of you dodging posting screenshots it will be great to actually get to see them.


Ok...here are some more screen shots.I have been proven wrong and wish to recant my statements.That was a suicide run for sure,Can I be forgiven and get to the good stuff?Lol:thumb:


The IBT fail is proof in the pudding.Those temps are scarey using HW monitor.


----------



## The Storm

I was just reading the overclocking guideline on the first page, I guess I was confused and thought the cpu socket max temp was 62c not the core temp. I stopped @ 4.8 because my socket temp hit 64c with my H100 cranked up during IBT. So I believed that was "my" thermal wall on my chip for my cooling ability and just accepted it. Im at 1.475 vcore at the moment, I wonder with a little bump i can hit 4.9 with my H100...yay back to playing with this chip again


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I was just reading the overclocking guideline on the first page, I guess I was confused and thought the cpu socket max temp was 62c not the core temp. I stopped @ 4.8 because my socket temp hit 64c with my H100 cranked up during IBT. So I believed that was "my" thermal wall on my chip for my cooling ability and just accepted it. Im at 1.475 vcore at the moment, I wonder with a little bump i can hit 4.9 with my H100...yay back to playing with this chip again


lol we all make these mistakes









Good luck on getting 4.9


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Ok...here are some more screen shots.I have been proven wrong and wish to recant my statements.That was a suicide run for sure,Can I be forgiven and get to the good stuff?Lol:thumb:
> 
> The IBT fail is proof in the pudding.Those temps are scarey using HW monitor.


wasnt about proving you wrong serker. Was just asking for validation on your previous claims and now is the time for you to install that waterkit you got waiting?

welcome to the thread


----------



## The Storm

I get my new HAF X case monday so i will be transferring to that. Maybe better air flow and a little luck I can hit it







although gaming at 4.8 with my 7950's xfired plays just fine lol. Cpu temp hover at 48/49 on a long BF3 session. So i wont be upset if i dont make it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I get my new HAF X case monday so i will be transferring to that. Maybe better air flow and a little luck I can hit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although gaming at 4.8 with my 7950's xfired plays just fine lol. Cpu temp hover at 48/49 on a long BF3 session. So i wont be upset if i dont make it.


you'll love the HAF X its so quiet too for its size.

Others on H100i have hit 5ghz but im not sure if the H100 will. You'd think there wouldnt be much difference but i aint sure


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wasnt about proving you wrong serker. Was just asking for validation on your previous claims and now is the time for you to install that waterkit you got waiting?
> 
> welcome to the thread


Yes it is. So much for the EVO under stress.I did have this running at this clock for a while now.General everyday use did not give me any issues.Again,I'm not a gamer.BF3 at the most,and Audio Production doesn't come close to this kind of stress.I have the bug now to really see what this cpu will do..After all this I don't have time to tear it down and rebuild it today.Work awaits.She's had a good run on air...But Now I am surprised it's not smoked...That's the joy though.These CPU's are cheap in price.How accurate is HW monitor in everyone's opinion?And did this suicide run give anyone useful data?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Do you have advice on getting it stable at this clock in IBT? raising vcore did not change a thing.Is this Club about the FX-8320 and FX 8350?


I do, lower your ht link multiplier to 10


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Yes it is. So much for the EVO under stress.I did have this running at this clock for a while now.General everyday use did not give me any issues.Again,I'm not a gamer.BF3 at the most,and Audio Production doesn't come close to this kind of stress.I have the bug now to really see what this cpu will do..After all this I don't have time to tear it down and rebuild it today.Work awaits.She's had a good run on air...But Now I am surprised it's not smoked...That's the joy though.These CPU's are cheap in price.How accurate is HW monitor in everyone's opinion?And did this suicide run give anyone useful data?


HWmonitor is pretty accurate with temps with a wide range of temp programs. Though +12v voltage values are a bit suspect. you see more accurate 12v values in hwinfo64

useful data as in not to run stress programs with the evo out of its depth lol

The cpus are great. Ive benchmarked it with 1.677vcore and still no ill effects


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I do, lower your ht link multiplier to 10


what does the HT link affect? like would you notice a difference in performance if it was at like 2000 vs 2600?


----------



## masterofevil22

Got mine to 5.12Ghz....got a little hot for my taste and crashed under Prime 95 after about 30min. Still, it runs through most benchmarks at that speed on air, which is freaking nuts.

Daily driver speed is 4.75Ghz (236x20 1.425v) and temps stay 68C at FULL load over 24hrs.

AMD FX-8350 4.75Ghz
Noctua D-14 (120mm, 140mm)
Asus Sabertooth AM3+ 990FX
16Gb A.Data DDR3 1866Mhz
Vertex 3 240Gb SSD
4x WD Caviar Black 2TB Sata 6/Gbs
MSI Twin Frozer III 6950 unlocked to 6970 2Gb
Nzxt Hal 80 850w PSU 80 Plus Gold
Nzxt Lexa S Case (3x120mm, 2x140mm)


----------



## cssorkinman

To tell you the truth , I don't really know if it has much effect on the performance of the Vishera. I haven't tested that at all . But I do know that in my particular case, I went from not passing ibt @ 5 ghz to passing by lowering it to 2200. That was the only difference. My board tends to run things at lower voltages at stock , so maybe I should have just upped the ht link voltage and tried it. Not sure why it helped, but it did and i thought i would share that in order to possibly help others.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*
> 
> Got mine to 5.12Ghz....got a little hot for my taste and crashed under Prime 95 after about 30min. Still, it runs through most benchmarks at that speed on air, which is freaking nuts.
> 
> Daily driver speed is 4.75Ghz (236x20 1.425v) and temps stay 68C at FULL load over 24hrs.
> 
> AMD FX-8350 4.75Ghz
> Noctua D-14 (120mm, 140mm)
> Asus Sabertooth AM3+ 990FX
> 16Gb A.Data DDR3 1866Mhz
> Vertex 3 240Gb SSD
> 4x WD Caviar Black 2TB Sata 6/Gbs
> MSI Twin Frozer III 6950 unlocked to 6970 2Gb
> Nzxt Hal 80 850w PSU 80 Plus Gold
> Nzxt Lexa S Case (3x120mm, 2x140mm)


Your voltage is at 1.425V when u run P95 ??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*
> 
> Got mine to 5.12Ghz....got a little hot for my taste and crashed under Prime 95 after about 30min. Still, it runs through most benchmarks at that speed on air, which is freaking nuts.
> 
> Daily driver speed is 4.75Ghz (236x20 1.425v) and temps stay 68C at FULL load over 24hrs.
> 
> AMD FX-8350 4.75Ghz
> Noctua D-14 (120mm, 140mm)
> Asus Sabertooth AM3+ 990FX
> 16Gb A.Data DDR3 1866Mhz
> Vertex 3 240Gb SSD
> 4x WD Caviar Black 2TB Sata 6/Gbs
> MSI Twin Frozer III 6950 unlocked to 6970 2Gb
> Nzxt Hal 80 850w PSU 80 Plus Gold
> Nzxt Lexa S Case (3x120mm, 2x140mm)


Would love to see a screeny of your settings temps and voltages running a half hour of prime at 5.12 Ghz .
Gonna have to show some proof on that one


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*
> 
> Got mine to 5.12Ghz....got a little hot for my taste and crashed under Prime 95 after about 30min. Still, it runs through most benchmarks at that speed on air, which is freaking nuts.
> 
> Daily driver speed is 4.75Ghz (236x20 1.425v) and temps stay 68C at FULL load over 24hrs.
> 
> AMD FX-8350 4.75Ghz
> Noctua D-14 (120mm, 140mm)
> Asus Sabertooth AM3+ 990FX
> 16Gb A.Data DDR3 1866Mhz
> Vertex 3 240Gb SSD
> 4x WD Caviar Black 2TB Sata 6/Gbs
> MSI Twin Frozer III 6950 unlocked to 6970 2Gb
> Nzxt Hal 80 850w PSU 80 Plus Gold
> Nzxt Lexa S Case (3x120mm, 2x140mm)


i bet the temps on the 5.12ghz were crazy BBQ toasty if you got 68C at 4.75ghz.

still great cooler. i love the NH D14 was my last cooler b4 i went water


----------



## itomic

I presume that is CPU socket temp !! Its to high. I get up to 64C with 1.52V 4.8Ghz in Cinebench and RPM-s r lowerd to 900 rpm. With full rpm ( its to noise for me ) temps are 4C to 5C lower. When i tested in Cinebench @ 4.5Ghz 1.425V i get up to 60C with lower RPM-s !! Its all CPU socket temperature.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I presume that is CPU socket temp !! Its to high. I get up to 64C with 1.52V 4.8Ghz in Cinebench and RPM-s r lowerd to 900 rpm. With full rpm ( its to noise for me ) temps are 4C to 5C lower. When i tested in Cinebench @ 4.5Ghz 1.425V i get up to 60C with lower RPM-s !! Its all CPU socket temperature.


full power rpm on the NH D14 is too noisy for you?

Its like silent lol

or have you changed from the stock fans?


----------



## itomic

Hm, its not near as silent !! I didnt change fans. I like silent rig, but realy silen ! At 900 rpm-s its good enough







.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> To tell you the truth , I don't really know if it has much effect on the performance of the Vishera. I haven't tested that at all . But I do know that in my particular case, I went from not passing ibt @ 5 ghz to passing by lowering it to 2200. That was the only difference. My board tends to run things at lower voltages at stock , so maybe I should have just upped the ht link voltage and tried it. Not sure why it helped, but it did and i thought i would share that in order to possibly help others.


I can answer that one. Take a look at my graphics score:

HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
(Graphics: 9342)

HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
(Graphics: 11850)

Both have my 6970s at 940/1450.

Simply put, you need the 2600Mhz HT if you want crossfire/SLI to perform at it's best.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone, feel free to thank Ashura for an awesome new banner for the OP:
> 
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I think it's significantly better then the old one.


It is very nice and I want to personally acknowledge the hard work you have been putting in to improve the level of knowledge on this forum. You do deserve recognition .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can answer that one. Take a look at my graphics score:
> 
> HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
> (Graphics: 9342)
> 
> HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
> (Graphics: 11850)
> 
> Both have my 6970s at 940/1450.
> 
> Simply put, you need the 2600Mhz HT if you want crossfire/SLI to perform at it's best.


Interesting, I haven't tried any crossfire configs on this rig yet. I'm wondering how well it would push my 4870x2's in quadfire







. ( combine that with a 5ghz+ overclock, that would test the old psu!)

I've only tried them on the 965 rig, don't recall testing them with different ht link speeds specifically. They didn't scale nearly as well as the newer amd cards do, I should give em a go sometime .
Thanks for the input Kyad


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Here is my last post with the 212+ EVO, I am installing my new water setup today...
> 
> Pretty decent temps with a cheap cooler, linpacks are up to date.I don't understand the results section.


Excellent result. You obviously have a better chip than moine. I have the same motherboard as you a Crosshair V and Corsair H100 liquid cooler. Your chip has got to be great. Let me know your results on your new liquid cooler. What model cooler did you get?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can answer that one. Take a look at my graphics score:
> 
> HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
> (Graphics: 9342)
> 
> HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
> (Graphics: 11850)
> 
> Both have my 6970s at 940/1450.
> 
> Simply put, you need the 2600Mhz HT if you want crossfire/SLI to perform at it's best.


can we create a section in OP for performance advise? possible add this?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> End of the day your claim "4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL"
> Don't worry...I will get to that.I will prove a stable 24/7 clock with an EVO very much my new goal and I hope CoolerMaster sends me a fat check!lol.... I clearly have IBT.Now I will post a screen shot with HW monitor too...Once I solve the IBT fail.And once I do that for you.I hope you rethink some of the things you say.


You must use IBT that is NOT AVX. That will improve your chance of success without raising voltages through the roof.


----------



## KEN-

Did you in increase the North Bridge frequency as well or this the HyperTransport speed i have 6870s crossfire want to try it too


----------



## KEN-

i didnt know HyperTransport speed can make that much of a difference


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys I was wondering if you have seen anything like this before. I had my 8320 clocked to 4.2 on its stock voltage of 1.38. Higher than that I started getting errors so I upped the voltage. I had to push it all the way to 1.465 volts to get it stable at a measly 4.4ghz, nearly .1 volts for a pathetic 200 MHz jump. This seems a bit crazy but is it normal?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i didnt know HyperTransport speed can make that much of a difference


for AMD processors since they host the memory controller on chip there is the added Hypertransport or HT that is the direct link between CPU and RAM that is completely seperate from other links.. so it doesn't have to go through the NB in order to get to the processor that is why it makes a huge difference. the HT is a direct lin and not dependant on other components to get the speed. so upping the lionk allows the processor to fully utiliize the ram thus the difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if you have seen anything like this before. I had my 8320 clocked to 4.2 on its stock voltage of 1.38. Higher than that I started getting errors so I upped the voltage. I had to push it all the way to 1.465 volts to get it stable at a measly 4.4ghz, nearly .1 volts for a pathetic 200 MHz jump. This seems a bit crazy but is it normal?


how are your thermals?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

double post sorry


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> End of the day your claim "4.5GHZ ? THE STOCK COOLER WILL KEEP IT COOL AT THAT FREQ., I RUN MINE DAILY AT 5.0GHZ WITH A 212 EVO.... AIR ONLY !LOL"
> Don't worry...I will get to that.I will prove a stable 24/7 clock with an EVO very much my new goal and I hope CoolerMaster sends me a fat check!lol.... I clearly have IBT.Now I will post a screen shot with HW monitor too...Once I solve the IBT fail.And once I do that for you.I hope you rethink some of the things you say.


How about a screen shot of Core Temp next to your IBT run it shows each cpu core with the temps under stress.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can answer that one. Take a look at my graphics score:
> 
> HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
> (Graphics: 9342)
> 
> HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
> (Graphics: 11850)
> 
> Both have my 6970s at 940/1450.
> 
> Simply put, you need the 2600Mhz HT if you want crossfire/SLI to perform at it's best.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I haven't tried any crossfire configs on this rig yet. I'm wondering how well it would push my 4870x2's in quadfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ( combine that with a 5ghz+ overclock, that would test the old psu!)
> 
> I've only tried them on the 965 rig, don't recall testing them with different ht link speeds specifically. They didn't scale nearly as well as the newer amd cards do, I should give em a go sometime .
> Thanks for the input Kyad
Click to expand...

Do it. We could always use more info on the topic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can answer that one. Take a look at my graphics score:
> 
> HT @ 2200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310
> (Graphics: 9342)
> 
> HT @ 2600: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255
> (Graphics: 11850)
> 
> Both have my 6970s at 940/1450.
> 
> Simply put, you need the 2600Mhz HT if you want crossfire/SLI to perform at it's best.
> 
> 
> 
> can we create a section in OP for performance advise? possible add this?
Click to expand...

Yup, but we'll obviously need more then "higher HT is for SLI, Higher clock speed for moar CPU powah"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> Did you in increase the North Bridge frequency as well or this the HyperTransport speed i have 6870s crossfire want to try it too


HT only, NB stayed at 2.2Ghz. NB speed does effect RAM bandwidth, but not by much and since L3 cache is no longer bound to the NB speed, it makes little performance difference. HT speed effects the connection between the CPU/NB and the MB/NB, which in turn connects to everything else via PCI-e, like your Ethernet, USB, Southbridge, basically anything on the motherboard besides RAM. That extra bandwidth comes in handy when you toss a second bandwidth-hungry gpu into the mix.

Looking forward to seeing your results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i didnt know HyperTransport speed can make that much of a difference


If you give the GPU only a PCI-e 2.0 x4 or give your CPU only DDR2 1066, you're starved for bandwidth as well. Same concept. Bandwidth seems like a non-problem until you have too little.

I need to try bus clocking again, even at lower speeds, so I can get above 2600HT (multi is stuck at 13x). See if it scales more.


----------



## KEN-

I did it there is no difference in fact my scores are a bit lower my setup is SABERTOOTH 990FX R1. 8GB RAM 1600 9 9 9 24. 6870CFX PCi E 2.0 x16


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if you have seen anything like this before. I had my 8320 clocked to 4.2 on its stock voltage of 1.38. Higher than that I started getting errors so I upped the voltage. I had to push it all the way to 1.465 volts to get it stable at a measly 4.4ghz, nearly .1 volts for a pathetic 200 MHz jump. This seems a bit crazy but is it normal?


I started the Piledriver Core/Module Failure thread in my Siggy, because on my first FX 8350, the 4th Module could not clock higher than 4.5Ghz at any settings.
You might want to check out the thread and see if your CPU is similar.


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I stated the Piledriver Core/Module Failure thread in my Siggy, because on my first FX 8350, the 4th Module could not clock higher than 4.5Ghz at any settings.
> You might want to check out the thread and see if your CPU is similar.


i cant get pass 4.8ghz on mys any thing pass that it freezes ):


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> "fast ram with tighter timings"... The faster the better or the tighter the better?
> 
> 
> 
> a wonderful happy medium.. basically get the fastest ram 1866 or 2133 with low timings and OC them a bit/or try to drop your timings from stock. these chips have a huge threshold of what they can handle
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> there was a guy like serker in the 955 cpu thread...high clock but low gflops. i think it turned out his motherboard was throttling.
> you talk about science...how do you ignore evidence of instability like low gflops and negative results in ibt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a bad idea to check a 30 min OCCT and post the the chart in a zip so we can check them out
Click to expand...

The reason I asked is because my RAM is rated 1600, has an intel profile for 1866, and have been overclocked to 2133 once upon a time. Should I get it up to 2133 and drop timings as low as I can go? I'm not sure I'm up to benching at different RAM speeds.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The reason I asked is because my RAM is rated 1600, has an intel profile for 1866, and have been overclocked to 2133 once upon a time. Should I get it up to 2133 and drop timings as low as I can go? I'm not sure I'm up to benching at different RAM speeds.


Do you happen to know exactly which patriot kit you have?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I stated the Piledriver Core/Module Failure thread in my Siggy, because on my first FX 8350, the 4th Module could not clock higher than 4.5Ghz at any settings.
> You might want to check out the thread and see if your CPU is similar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> how are your thermals?


I have already checked out the asus overclocking guide and have everything set to what you reccomended. My thermals are fine, under load the bounce around 55-58.


----------



## Rayleyne

Out of curiosity, Under phase change cooling what do you think max oc for Vishera is? for 24/7 5.3? 5.5? 5.7?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The reason I asked is because my RAM is rated 1600, has an intel profile for 1866, and have been overclocked to 2133 once upon a time. Should I get it up to 2133 and drop timings as low as I can go? I'm not sure I'm up to benching at different RAM speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know exactly which patriot kit you have?
Click to expand...

Yeah... I sure do...









And my bad... it's rated 1866. (I could've sworn it was 1600)

I'm only using 2 of the sticks: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220635


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Out of curiosity, Under phase change cooling what do you think max oc for Vishera is? for 24/7 5.3? 5.5? 5.7?


5883 mhz lol It's the average overclock for cascade submissions on the hwbot







http://hwbot.org/hardware/processors#key=fx_8350
To be honest i really don't know, but at ambients of 0 F on water cooling mine will take 1.72 volts and run 5.5 ghz + and have core temps below 30 C under full load.

Alatar has phase change , hope he chimes in on the subject.

Krusher had me confused too with that ram, I think it might be nearly the same as the 2133mhz kit that is rated at 11-11-11-30 @ 1.65 volts, but I can't be certain.
Did it run 2133 on an AMD system in the past? I see its supposedly designed for Intel's.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Out of curiosity, Under phase change cooling what do you think max oc for Vishera is? for 24/7 5.3? 5.5? 5.7?
> 
> 
> 
> 5883 mhz lol It's the average overclock for cascade submissions on the hwbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processors#key=fx_8350
> To be honest i really don't know, but at ambients of 0 F on water cooling mine will take 1.72 volts and run 5.5 ghz + and have core temps below 30 C under full load.
> 
> Alatar has phase change , hope he chimes in on the subject.
> 
> Krusher had me confused too with that ram, I think it might be nearly the same as the 2133mhz kit that is rated at 11-11-11-30 @ 1.65 volts, but I can't be certain.
> Did it run 2133 on an AMD system in the past? I see its supposedly designed for Intel's.
Click to expand...

There was no point being that i'm on a Thuban. But if Vishera likes faster RAM then I'll try for it. Previous owner did run it at 2133 on an Intel system with just 1.65v though. I think he used the same timings as 1866.

And yeah... supposedly for Intel only. Obviously not...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 5883 mhz lol It's the average overclock for cascade submissions on the hwbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processors#key=fx_8350
> To be honest i really don't know, but at ambients of 0 F on water cooling mine will take 1.72 volts and run 5.5 ghz + and have core temps below 30 C under full load.
> 
> Alatar has phase change , hope he chimes in on the subject.
> 
> Krusher had me confused too with that ram, I think it might be nearly the same as the 2133mhz kit that is rated at 11-11-11-30 @ 1.65 volts, but I can't be certain.
> Did it run 2133 on an AMD system in the past? I see its supposedly designed for Intel's.


from my understanding ram is ram and doesn't matter what system its used on.. but the intel set just has a bonus XMP profile.. could you please enlighten me on the subject of intel vs AMD ram?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There was no point being that i'm on a Thuban. But if Vishera likes faster RAM then I'll try for it. Previous owner did run it at 2133 on an Intel system with just 1.65v though. I think he used the same timings as 1866.
> 
> And yeah... supposedly for Intel only. Obviously not...


if they work i would try for the same setup of 2133 at 1866 timings
Quote:


> HT only, NB stayed at 2.2Ghz. NB speed does effect RAM bandwidth, but not by much and since L3 cache is no longer bound to the NB speed, it makes little performance difference. HT speed effects the connection between the CPU/NB and the MB/NB, which in turn connects to everything else via PCI-e, like your Ethernet, USB, Southbridge, basically anything on the motherboard besides RAM. That extra bandwidth comes in handy when you toss a second bandwidth-hungry gpu into the mix.


Kyad is there somewhere that you can link me.. i think im under the wrong impression of what HT really is... .


----------



## Wickedtt

So im still pushing 60 C on 1.43v 4.5ghz on my 8320 with my antec 620 in push pull ive replaced TIM twice now and i just think it might be the wall at the moment till i get my Raystorm 240 in a few weeks than i can report back.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> from my understanding ram is ram and doesn't matter what system its used on.. but the intel set just has a bonus XMP profile.. could you please enlighten me on the subject of intel vs AMD ram?
> if they work i would try for the same setup of 2133 at 1866 timings


I think it has more to do with how they rate them for speeds , timings and voltages on a particular platform than it does with compatibility. I have had 2 boards that refused to run with ram that was not on the QVL however.

Also you can get into trouble with early DDR 3 modules that require as much as 1.9 volts , some intel's wouldn't like that at all









EDIT: For example I have this set http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr3-pc3-14400-gold-edition-eol.html

For some reason, I can get very good FSB overclocks with them. I don't fully understand why, but I have gotten up to 376 mhz fsb clocks with them while the other modules i have used are about 30 or 40 mhz slower when they peter out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> So im still pushing 60 C on 1.43v 4.5ghz on my 8320 with my antec 620 in push pull ive replaced TIM twice now and i just think it might be the wall at the moment till i get my Raystorm 240 in a few weeks than i can report back.


might as well wait till then and save your frustration i run the rs240 and it keeps it cool! well you know untill i dump close to 1.6 v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think it has more to do with how they rate them for speeds , timings and voltages on a particular platform than it does with compatibility. I have had 2 boards that refused to run with ram that was not on the QVL however.
> 
> Also you can get into trouble with early DDR 3 modules that require as much as 1.9 volts , some intel's wouldn't like that at all


ok so it is what i though haha! whats funny is that I don't think i have ever bought ram on the QVL list im either lucky or just found good boards


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> might as well wait till then and save your frustration i run the rs240 and it keeps it cool! well you know untill i dump close to 1.6 v
> ok so it is what i though haha! whats funny is that I don't think i have ever bought ram on the QVL list im either lucky or just found good boards


The 2 boards in question were very low end ECS and Zotac boards. It's not all luck...lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> from my understanding ram is ram and doesn't matter what system its used on.. but the intel set just has a bonus XMP profile..


That's my best guess with this set.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Excellent result. You obviously have a better chip than moine. I have the same motherboard as you a Crosshair V and Corsair H100 liquid cooler. Your chip has got to be great. Let me know your results on your new liquid cooler. What model cooler did you get?


I ordered The XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme, got it all Thursday, Just haven't took the time to do the lengthy install.With everything it's more than the cost of the cpu.I hope the results are worth it.Has anyone here that has purchased either this or the RS240 and switched from air seen major results?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> I ordered The XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme, got it all Thursday, Just haven't took the time to do the lengthy install.With everything it's more than the cost of the cpu.I hope the results are worth it.Has anyone here that has purchased either this or the RS240 and switched from air seen major results?


yes I couldn't get past 4.5 on a cooler master N520 switched to the RS240 and got 5.06


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Kyad is there somewhere that you can link me.. i think im under the wrong impression of what HT really is... .


HT as a concept: http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/Extending_HT_Protocol_for_Improved_Scalability_Slides.pdf

Buuuut... simply? It's how AMD links CPU/NB to either the actual NB or other CPU-NB's. It's a point-to-point link.

Our normal CPUs have only 1 HT link; point-to-point from CPU/NB to NB.

Opterons have 4 HT links. One from each "node" to another (see page 8) and to the northbridge. (1 to each of 3 other CPUs, one to the NB)

In turn, the NB is a massive switch that handles:
- 1) HyperTransport (To the CPU)
- 2) PCI-e lanes (To everything else)
- 3) Virtual Addressing (IOMMU)


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I submitted my info.

You can see my system info below. It's the ESXi Whitebox. Just built it today, and using it to post this. Right now I'm using my wifes old HDD that had Windows 7 Pro x64 on it. Mainly to do testing. Next week it's main OS will be ESXi 5.x

Everything is stock since I will be using it strictly as a server. Runs great, nice and cool too. CoreTemp says 11c idle, 44c max with Prim95.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> HT as a concept: http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/Extending_HT_Protocol_for_Improved_Scalability_Slides.pdf
> 
> Buuuut... simply? It's how AMD links CPU/NB to either the actual NB or other CPU-NB's. It's a point-to-point link.
> 
> Our normal CPUs have only 1 HT link; point-to-point from CPU/NB to NB.
> 
> Opterons have 4 HT links. One from each "node" to another (see page 8) and to the northbridge. (1 to each of 3 other CPUs, one to the NB)
> 
> In turn, the NB is a massive switch that handles:
> - 1) HyperTransport (To the CPU)
> - 2) PCI-e lanes (To everything else)
> - 3) Virtual Addressing (IOMMU)


Thank you that helps a lot!


----------



## masterofevil22

Temps 5Ghz+ can get up to almost to 80C at 1.525v when both the cpu and gpu are loading for hours and then it eventually crashes..not pretty. I only stay in the sixties at ~4.75 and lower at 1.425v. It's interesting tho because my board usually only keeps the chip fed with 1.408v even while running at %100 load. I do have my bios set to "liberal" though with respect to voltage variance(s) allowed; which helps.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone, feel free to thank Ashura for an awesome new banner for the OP:
> 
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I think it's significantly better then the old one.


----------



## Red1776

Hey guys,
The winners are posted in the Multi-thread Mayhem comp for those that participated.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1343207/multithreaded-mayhem-mtmii-2013-1000-in-cash-prizing-and-motherboards/1590#post_19202989


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I do, lower your ht link multiplier to 10


I will FSB clock next.Thanks!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*
> 
> Temps 5Ghz+ can get up to almost to 80C at 1.525v when both the cpu and gpu are loading for hours and then it eventually crashes..not pretty. I only stay in the sixties at ~4.75 and lower at 1.425v. It's interesting tho because my board usually only keeps the chip fed with 1.408v even while running at %100 load. I do have my bios set to "liberal" though with respect to voltage variance(s) allowed; which helps.


Hey guy, you know 62c is what AMD recommends for max and 70c is what I read off of the chip in Linux, right? You are going to degrade that chip pretty quickly if you keep that up.

Ashura, the new banner is awesome. It looks like a modified AMD logo, and I like it.

So, has anyone been into the 5ghz+ range and gotten 3.something as a result in IBT with AVX? I just tried for 5.1ghz with multiplier only with 1.65vcore and that's what it took to actually get a number besides the -1#IND0 thing, but it wasn't the right number and my RS 360 was overwhelmed at those voltages, to say the least.

Also, I stumbled on another thread in a different forum (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to other forums), where they found this thread and linked to us regarding the PLL thing we all uncovered. They found out it only seemed to help if you have analog VRMs, which is kind of ironic considering everyone gets all excited for digital, yet you can wiggle some bonus head room out of your overclock or lower vcore if you have analog.

For anyone interested, the UD5 only goes up to 2.795v for PLL and I gave 2.75v (yes, I'm in the red zone, so brave!) a shot and it didn't seem to help for 3.something in IBT AVX @ 5ghz, even at 1.6v. But I'm running 4.9ghz at 1.55v right now and completely IBT AVX stable with much lower temps.

I don't know if I degraded this chip and if that's causing that crazy temp/voltage wall or not. I was running 1.6vcore for a while and temps in upper 60c with thermal throttling all disabled. So, if I'm the only one experiencing this, it only takes a few months of 1.55v+ and 62c+ temps to degrade your chip. Unless it's just a universal wall.

If anyone with the cooling to pull off 1.6v wants to do just a single loop of IBT with AVX and tell me if they can get a 3.something result at 5ghz+, I'd appreciate it. It'd be awesome if they had a 1236 like I do too.

I'm just doing multiplier overclock, so if anyone wants to check to see if things get ugly after 1.55v and/or 5ghz when it comes to getting back 3.something as a result in IBT AVX I would really appreciate if they did so and they just used a multiplier overclock.

Maybe scaling takes a complete dump after 1.55v and that's why AMD calls 1.55v max, or maybe I'm killing my chip? I don't know and I don't care if I'm killing it, but if I am, I would at least like some help verifying that under the conditions I put my chip under it did degrade. If I take this 1236 down I at least want some good information out of it that I can share with everyone. To just toss it away would be a waste. But if I am killing it I can at least milk it out for a while and then try delidding it later.


----------



## jsc1973

Nice banner. I sold off some old gear earlier today and decided to use the cash on a nice new Vishera FX-8350 myself, while the local TigerDirect had a $30 off sale on them.

Faster than my old 3.6 GHz Thuban right out of the box. I'm going to let it just run stock for a day or two and then see what I can get out of this chip.


----------



## Honk5891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yes I couldn't get past 4.5 on a cooler master N520 switched to the RS240 and got 5.06


Same with me but I went from an *EVO* that cant handle temps past 4.6-4.7Ghz


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Hey guy, you know 62c is what AMD recommends for max and 70c is what I read off of the chip in Linux, right? You are going to degrade that chip pretty quickly if you keep that up.
> 
> Ashura, the new banner is awesome. It looks like a modified AMD logo, and I like it.
> 
> So, has anyone been into the 5ghz+ range and gotten 3.something as a result in IBT with AVX? I just tried for 5.1ghz with multiplier only with 1.65vcore and that's what it took to actually get a number besides the -1#IND0 thing, but it wasn't the right number and my RS 360 was overwhelmed at those voltages, to say the least.
> 
> Also, I stumbled on another thread in a different forum (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to other forums), where they found this thread and linked to us regarding the PLL thing we all uncovered. They found out it only seemed to help if you have analog VRMs, which is kind of ironic considering everyone gets all excited for digital, yet you can wiggle some bonus head room out of your overclock or lower vcore if you have analog.
> 
> For anyone interested, the UD5 only goes up to 2.795v for PLL and I gave 2.75v (yes, I'm in the red zone, so brave!) a shot and it didn't seem to help for 3.something in IBT AVX @ 5ghz, even at 1.6v. But I'm running 4.9ghz at 1.55v right now and completely IBT AVX stable with much lower temps.
> 
> I don't know if I degraded this chip and if that's causing that crazy temp/voltage wall or not. I was running 1.6vcore for a while and temps in upper 60c with thermal throttling all disabled. So, if I'm the only one experiencing this, it only takes a few months of 1.55v+ and 62c+ temps to degrade your chip. Unless it's just a universal wall.
> 
> If anyone with the cooling to pull off 1.6v wants to do just a single loop of IBT with AVX and tell me if they can get a 3.something result at 5ghz+, I'd appreciate it. It'd be awesome if they had a 1236 like I do too.
> 
> I'm just doing multiplier overclock, so if anyone wants to check to see if things get ugly after 1.55v and/or 5ghz when it comes to getting back 3.something as a result in IBT AVX I would really appreciate if they did so and they just used a multiplier overclock.
> 
> Maybe scaling takes a complete dump after 1.55v and that's why AMD calls 1.55v max, or maybe I'm killing my chip? I don't know and I don't care if I'm killing it, but if I am, I would at least like some help verifying that under the conditions I put my chip under it did degrade. If I take this 1236 down I at least want some good information out of it that I can share with everyone. To just toss it away would be a waste. But if I am killing it I can at least milk it out for a while and then try delidding it later.


Thank you for this post...GREAT information...This is AWESOME STUFF! Thank you!


----------



## masterofevil22




----------



## masterofevil22




----------



## masterofevil22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*


FYI, it's about 70F inside my house. I wish I could get my computer in a 45F box tho







That would be [email protected]!!

P.S. This is seriously the most clock hungry chip I've ever used..even more so than my friends 2600k. I'd still rather have the 2600k at 4.6ghz...lolz, but this thing is F-ing fast..preriod


----------



## hatrix216

Still haven't bothered trying to clock past 4.4. It's a lot of trouble with my board, lots of trial and error.... I had it at what I thought was stable settings for 4.6 and after a couple days experienced a system freeze.

Temperatures aren't a problem and it's almost a waste having a H100i lol. I'll push it more eventually... I'm just lazy. All games I play run at max settings with great FPS as it is so I don't have a real _need_ to push it more.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy, you know 62c is what AMD recommends for max and 70c is what I read off of the chip in Linux, right? You are going to degrade that chip pretty quickly if you keep that up.
> 
> Ashura, the new banner is awesome. It looks like a modified AMD logo, and I like it.
> 
> So, has anyone been into the 5ghz+ range and gotten 3.something as a result in IBT with AVX? I just tried for 5.1ghz with multiplier only with 1.65vcore and that's what it took to actually get a number besides the -1#IND0 thing, but it wasn't the right number and my RS 360 was overwhelmed at those voltages, to say the least.
> 
> Also, I stumbled on another thread in a different forum (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to other forums), where they found this thread and linked to us regarding the PLL thing we all uncovered. They found out it only seemed to help if you have analog VRMs, which is kind of ironic considering everyone gets all excited for digital, yet you can wiggle some bonus head room out of your overclock or lower vcore if you have analog.
> 
> For anyone interested, the UD5 only goes up to 2.795v for PLL and I gave 2.75v (yes, I'm in the red zone, so brave!) a shot and it didn't seem to help for 3.something in IBT AVX @ 5ghz, even at 1.6v. But I'm running 4.9ghz at 1.55v right now and completely IBT AVX stable with much lower temps.
> 
> I don't know if I degraded this chip and if that's causing that crazy temp/voltage wall or not. I was running 1.6vcore for a while and temps in upper 60c with thermal throttling all disabled. So, if I'm the only one experiencing this, it only takes a few months of 1.55v+ and 62c+ temps to degrade your chip. Unless it's just a universal wall.
> 
> If anyone with the cooling to pull off 1.6v wants to do just a single loop of IBT with AVX and tell me if they can get a 3.something result at 5ghz+, I'd appreciate it. It'd be awesome if they had a 1236 like I do too.
> 
> I'm just doing multiplier overclock, so if anyone wants to check to see if things get ugly after 1.55v and/or 5ghz when it comes to getting back 3.something as a result in IBT AVX I would really appreciate if they did so and they just used a multiplier overclock.
> 
> Maybe scaling takes a complete dump after 1.55v and that's why AMD calls 1.55v max, or maybe I'm killing my chip? I don't know and I don't care if I'm killing it, but if I am, I would at least like some help verifying that under the conditions I put my chip under it did degrade. If I take this 1236 down I at least want some good information out of it that I can share with everyone. To just toss it away would be a waste. But if I am killing it I can at least milk it out for a while and then try delidding it later
> 
> 
> .


here is a run i did for someone in this thread 2 days ago lol. not quite 1.6v but very close


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*
> 
> FYI, it's about 70F inside my house. I wish I could get my computer in a 45F box tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be [email protected]!!
> 
> P.S. This is seriously the most clock hungry chip I've ever used..even more so than my friends 2600k. I'd still rather have the 2600k at 4.6ghz...lolz, but this thing is F-ing fast..preriod


What is V-Core 1 on your board, the one wich gtes to 70C ??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> What is V-Core 1 on your board, the one wich gtes to 70C ??


Vcore 1 is the northbridge temps


----------



## itomic

Wich one are then CPU socket and cores ( package ) temperatures ??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Wich one are then CPU socket and cores ( package ) temperatures ??


on his screenshot he posted?

The cpu temp is socket temp. Board temps dont show core temps, as far as i know, for them you need a program like hwmonitor


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is very nice and I want to personally acknowledge the hard work you have been putting in to improve the level of knowledge on this forum. You do deserve recognition .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone, feel free to thank Ashura for an awesome new banner for the OP:
> 
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I think it's significantly better then the old one.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Nice banner..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Ashura, the new banner is awesome. It looks like a modified AMD logo, and I like it.


Yes, it was inspired by the original AMD FX style








I'm Glad that you guys are liking it!


----------



## slowcrash101

If anyone is interested in a good air cooling solution for the 8350, you can do what I did. I got a Arctic cooler A30, the cooler itself is very well made, the only downside is that the fan that comes with it is piddling at best.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186059

Don't be fooled by the specs, that fan couldn't push 70cfm if it's life depended on it. The price you pay is for the cooler, it's a very well designed unit.

I replaced the lame stock fan with this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706036

It's a direct replacement, it fits in the shroud and it lowers my temps by a whopping 15C!!!!!

I managed the noise with Speedfan 4.47, for some reason this fan runs off PWM1 and PWM3 on my board(990fxa-ud3), by setting PWM1 @ 40% - 100% varied automatically the fan will run, any less than 40% turns it off. PWM3 is what controls the fan combined with PWM1, this you can leave from 10%-100%. By creating a fan controller I was able to keep the fan idling at 800rpm, and it will spin to 3400rpm should I need it.

The cooler is $40 usd, and the fan is $22 usd, they both come with free shipping so you're looking at about $62, making it a great value considering the Noctua NH-D14 is around $90 and cooling wise(don't know about noise) inferior to the solution I'm using.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*
> 
> Temps 5Ghz+ can get up to almost to 80C at 1.525v when both the cpu and gpu are loading for hours and then it eventually crashes..not pretty. I only stay in the sixties at ~4.75 and lower at 1.425v. It's interesting tho because my board usually only keeps the chip fed with 1.408v even while running at %100 load. I do have my bios set to "liberal" though with respect to voltage variance(s) allowed; which helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy, you know 62c is what AMD recommends for max and 70c is what I read off of the chip in Linux, right? You are going to degrade that chip pretty quickly if you keep that up.
> 
> Ashura, the new banner is awesome. It looks like a modified AMD logo, and I like it.
> 
> So, has anyone been into the 5ghz+ range and gotten 3.something as a result in IBT with AVX? I just tried for 5.1ghz with multiplier only with 1.65vcore and that's what it took to actually get a number besides the -1#IND0 thing, but it wasn't the right number and my RS 360 was overwhelmed at those voltages, to say the least.
> 
> Also, I stumbled on another thread in a different forum (I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to other forums), where they found this thread and linked to us regarding the PLL thing we all uncovered. They found out it only seemed to help if you have analog VRMs, which is kind of ironic considering everyone gets all excited for digital, yet you can wiggle some bonus head room out of your overclock or lower vcore if you have analog.
> 
> For anyone interested, the UD5 only goes up to 2.795v for PLL and I gave 2.75v (yes, I'm in the red zone, so brave!) a shot and it didn't seem to help for 3.something in IBT AVX @ 5ghz, even at 1.6v. But I'm running 4.9ghz at 1.55v right now and completely IBT AVX stable with much lower temps.
> 
> I don't know if I degraded this chip and if that's causing that crazy temp/voltage wall or not. I was running 1.6vcore for a while and temps in upper 60c with thermal throttling all disabled. So, if I'm the only one experiencing this, it only takes a few months of 1.55v+ and 62c+ temps to degrade your chip. Unless it's just a universal wall.
> 
> If anyone with the cooling to pull off 1.6v wants to do just a single loop of IBT with AVX and tell me if they can get a 3.something result at 5ghz+, I'd appreciate it. It'd be awesome if they had a 1236 like I do too.
> 
> I'm just doing multiplier overclock, so if anyone wants to check to see if things get ugly after 1.55v and/or 5ghz when it comes to getting back 3.something as a result in IBT AVX I would really appreciate if they did so and they just used a multiplier overclock.
> 
> Maybe scaling takes a complete dump after 1.55v and that's why AMD calls 1.55v max, or maybe I'm killing my chip? I don't know and I don't care if I'm killing it, but if I am, I would at least like some help verifying that under the conditions I put my chip under it did degrade. If I take this 1236 down I at least want some good information out of it that I can share with everyone. To just toss it away would be a waste. But if I am killing it I can at least milk it out for a while and then try delidding it later.
Click to expand...

If I remember right, 90c is when the silicone starts degrading. It should handle 70c for a bit but not hours on end. The 62c is a safety net. None of us like going 60 just to be safe.

In other words, I don't think the chip degraded just for hitting 70.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slowcrash101*
> 
> If anyone is interested in a good air cooling solution for the 8350, you can do what I did. I got a Arctic cooler A30, the cooler itself is very well made, the only downside is that the fan that comes with it is piddling at best.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186059
> 
> Don't be fooled by the specs, that fan couldn't push 70cfm if it's life depended on it. The price you pay is for the cooler, it's a very well designed unit.
> 
> I replaced the lame stock fan with this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706036
> 
> It's a direct replacement, it fits in the shroud and it lowers my temps by a whopping 15C!!!!!
> 
> I managed the noise with Speedfan 4.47, for some reason this fan runs off PWM1 and PWM3 on my board(990fxa-ud3), by setting PWM1 @ 40% - 100% varied automatically the fan will run, any less than 40% turns it off. PWM3 is what controls the fan combined with PWM1, this you can leave from 10%-100%. By creating a fan controller I was able to keep the fan idling at 800rpm, and it will spin to 3400rpm should I need it.
> 
> The cooler is $40 usd, and the fan is $22 usd, they both come with free shipping so you're looking at about $62, making it a great value considering the Noctua NH-D14 is around $90 and cooling wise(don't know about noise) inferior to the solution I'm using.


U must be joking !! 12cm fan at 3400 rpm , thats like having a jet engine in room







U canot compare yours cooler with NH - D14 mate. I can contain FX 8320 @ 4.8Ghz with 1.52v running Cinebench in green zone with fans at 900 rpm wich is inaudible !!


----------



## Serker24

Much Better...
Still not understanding IBT results...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I have already checked out the asus overclocking guide and have everything set to what you reccomended. My thermals are fine, under load the bounce around 55-58.


Not the Asus OC Guide. The Piledriver Core Failure Thread.
Quote:


> I stated the *Piledriver Core/Module Failure thread in my Siggy*, because on my first FX 8350, the 4th Module could not clock higher than 4.5Ghz at any settings.


I was able to get an RMA through AMD.


----------



## sgtgates

This is what I got stable, ya its only at 10min but ive run 20 passes of prime before and occt just thought i'd share. for the life of me I couldnt get 5.0 stable no matter what fsb multi combo or voltage up to 1.6, not the best chip :/ its batch 1236 one of the originals purchased week of release


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> Much Better...
> Still not understanding IBT results...


your max temp is only 3 degrees above idle at 1.55v?
your gflops score is still low, lower than my cpu which is almost 700mhz slower
diagnosis: unstable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> Much Better...
> Still not understanding IBT results...


Hmmm i really don't know what to write here. Ive never ever come across this before

I really don't like coming to conclusions about someone but i feel you leave me no choice.

There could be a real good explanation of why i understand this but can i ask why in your screenshot you have a screenshot of IBT on its own, then in the one below it you have a screenshot of just hwmonitor and cpuz. then in the following icon you have them all put together?

Its seems a dodgy way of doing things and i hope you can explain this to us all?

as your temps dont make sense with what you have just run 3C above idle temp for a stress program









ill come to the conclusion that you again have falsified this result


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hmmm i really don't know what to write here. Ive never ever come across this before
> 
> I really don't like coming to conclusions about someone but i feel you leave me no choice.
> 
> There could be a real good explanation of why i understand this but can i ask why in your screenshot you have a screenshot of IBT on its own, then in the one below it you have a screenshot of just hwmonitor and cpuz. then in the following icon you have them all put together?
> 
> Its seems a dodgy way of doing things and i hope you can explain this to us all?
> 
> as your temps dont make sense with what you have just run ill come to the conclusion that you again have falsified this result


Seriously? I made 3 screen shots before this one. First on only an IBT run...At Stock to see what it was baseline., Then I FSB OC'd instead of Multiplier Clocking and got to 5.0Ghz.Made some adjustments to get to 5.2Ghz, The Made the IBT run and screen shot the how thing using the snippet tool. What I am not understanding is the fact that IBT shows different results every time I run it at the exact same settings.FSB clocking nets much better temps today.I was sharing this because I am happy with the results.I think it will prove to be unstable though with an OCCT run.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> This is what I got stable, ya its only at 10min but ive run 20 passes of prime before and occt just thought i'd share. for the life of me I couldnt get 5.0 stable no matter what fsb multi combo or voltage up to 1.6, not the best chip :/ its batch 1236 one of the originals purchased week of release


Nice overclock. What CPU Current Setting are you using? You might have to bump it to 140% and change T-Probe to Extreme. You have the Thermal Headroom too so try higher CPU/NB Volts.


----------



## Loosenut

@Serker24, can you post a pic of your rig? and maybe list your case, fans, etc since your sig isn't filled out. I know that would help with those trying to figure this out.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> @Serker24, can you post a pic of your rig? and maybe list your case, fans, etc since your sig isn't filled out. I know that would help with those trying to figure this out.


Will do.. I will update that right now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Seriously? I made 3 screen shots before this one. First on only an IBT run...At Stock to see what it was baseline., Then I FSB OC'd instead of Multiplier Clocking and got to 5.0Ghz.Made some adjustments to get to 5.2Ghz, The Made the IBT run and screen shot the how thing using the snippet tool. What I am not understanding is the fact that IBT shows different results every time I run it at the exact same settings.FSB clocking nets much better temps today.I was sharing this because I am happy with the results.I think it will prove to be unstable though with an OCCT run.


so let me get this clear?

you are saying the IBT part of your screenshot is run @stock

and the cpuz and hwmonitor is a screenshot using 5.2ghz


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so let me get this clear?
> 
> you are saying the IBT part of your screenshot is run @stock
> 
> and the cpuz and hwmonitor is a screenshot using 5.2ghz




I am currently Clocking similar to this clock...I can't get my bus speed up to 250 without freezing,so I raised the multiplier a little.Your runs are 86ish, mine 84ish.
Yours 20 runs,Mine 10.No HWmonitor posting on yours so I can't compare temps and other Data.
The screen shot I posted is authentic.


----------



## Madmaximus

I am getting illegal sum out warnings in prime at 4.4 Ghz on my sig rig I have upped the voltage to vcore about 5 notches so far and I still get core 5 dropping out with 100 warnings illegal sum out any where from 24 to 52 mins into a run I am using the blended test with about 90% of ram used. What does this waring mean and what do I adjust to stop it I have also tried bumping up the CPU/NB voltage about 4 notches and that made no difference either.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Will do.. I will update that right now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> I am getting illegal sum out warnings in prime at 4.4 Ghz on my sig rig I have upped the voltage to vcore about 5 notches so far and I still get core 5 dropping out with 100 warnings illegal sum out any where from 24 to 52 mins into a run I am using the blended test with about 90% of ram used. What does this waring mean and what do I adjust to stop it I have also tried bumping up the CPU/NB voltage about 4 notches and that made no difference either.


Alot of people cant get prime to run no matter what they do.

If i was you id stick with IBT and OCCT.

nothing wrong in just using these programs unless ofc you are OCD about prime


----------



## jellybeans69

Ordered myself 8320 n 990 gigabyte UD3 for second rig , so whats the average oc of it under evo 212?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently Clocking similar to this clock...I can't get my bus speed up to 250 without freezing,so I raised the multiplier a little.Your runs are 86ish, mine 84ish.
> Yours 20 runs,Mine 10.No HWmonitor posting on yours so I can't compare temps and other Data.
> The screen shot I posted is authentic.


So have you got watercooling installed then?

How come you have such low gflops at 5.2. mine at 5ghz beats yours
How come you have only a 3C rise in temps from your idle temps when you are trying to put across you just took that screenshot after your ibt run
How come your vcore is so low at 5.2 with a min volt of 1.41 even accounting for vdroop thats radical


----------



## itomic

Im sure u can get it to 4.5Ghz or more.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Nice overclock. What CPU Current Setting are you using? You might have to bump it to 140% and change T-Probe to Extreme. You have the Thermal Headroom too so try higher CPU/NB Volts.


Its at 130% I will try that after my skyrim rant today haha, and its on extreme not t-probe. I have cpu-nb at 1.225 now but Ive had it at 1.4 before and no help same with increase vdda. Ill see is the 140% makes a difference tonight


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> Much Better...
> Still not understanding IBT results...


FX8350 @ 5.3GHz
Vcore........ .....1.57V
core temp........41'C
CPUtemp.........37'C

all this with air cooling....... IMPOSSIBLE !!!!


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So have you got watercooling installed then?
> 
> How come you have such low gflops at 5.2. mine at 5ghz beats yours
> How come you have only a 3C rise in temps from your idle temps when you are trying to put across you just took that screenshot after your ibt run
> How come your vcore is so low at 5.2 with a min volt of 1.41 even accounting for vdroop thats radical


IDK you tell me?Maybe a little Photoshop editing on your part?... That was 4hrs ago, definitely unstable and was the first cold run of the day. I think HW monitor was not showing real results because the machine was cold started about 30min prior to the screen shot.Here is what it's running a few minutes ago.I backed down the OC to 4.6Ghz
The IBT scores are lower,Voltages lower,The temps are way Higher... No water yet.I'm lazy today and just don't want to tear into it.Still pushing Air.



About vcore? Unlike some who push this well beyond what AMD says is safe.I am trying to get a stable clock with it as low as possible.
I have what I need now as far as all the different limits.Water is next.I won't post anymore data until then.This thing is all over the place.
Different IBT results,Different Temps,Different Voltages...Just finding settings that work is a chore.
I am trying to do what we all do...Get the highest safe OC MAX this will do for a home user


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> FX8350 @ 5.3GHz
> Vcore........ .....1.57V
> core temp........41'C
> CPUtemp.........37'C
> 
> all this with air cooling....... IMPOSSIBLE !!!!


Possible yes.There is the proof...Not 24/7 possible for sure.After an Hour it x0101 bluescreened


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> Much Better...
> Still not understanding IBT results...


and whats your cooling? Looks very good, it must run Cinebench after at 5400 MHz at least!


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ordered myself 8320 n 990 gigabyte UD3 for second rig , so whats the average oc of it under evo 212?


AHH the EVO 212, Well? 4.5-4.7GHZ max stable.I had mine at about 5.0Ghz running daily for almost a month,But when I did finally stress it...it failed.I get attacked daily on here about the 212 evo and at this point just post to get a rise:thumbGREAT ENTERTAINMENT BTW), But for a $30.00 cooler it is GREAT.There are many claims online that 5.0+Ghz is stable with one, including a claim I made,but after hours of stressing at all sorts of settings above 4.8Ghz it is not stable no matter what settings I have made.Everyone's setup is different though.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Out of curiosity, Under phase change cooling what do you think max oc for Vishera is? for 24/7 5.3? 5.5? 5.7?


Depends on your chip mostly. Mine definitely couldn't do 5ghz on conventional cooling. TBH I haven't really tested for high stable overclocks on my rig because I just like to bench and game little on the side. But here's a little run to get an idea about how a somewhat below average chip might get (would probably get better vcore etc. if I really tweaked the thing but I just did a quick run this time) :



(and don't mind the "original" part in occt, I accidentally added an extra multiplier step in the bios in a hurry)


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> and whats your cooling? Looks very good, it must run Cinebench after at 5400 MHz at least!


Thanks, That posting was a cold start up this am just to show the highest clock I have got yet...Those temps sky rocketed after a while to the point of shutdown.I can't get a 5.4Ghz clock at all,not even long enough to screen shot it.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Depends on your chip mostly. Mine definitely couldn't do 5ghz on conventional cooling. TBH I haven't really tested for high stable overclocks on my rig because I just like to bench and game little on the side. But here's a little run to get an idea about how a somewhat below average chip might get (would probably get better vcore etc. if I really tweaked the thing but I just did a quick run this time) :
> 
> 
> 
> (and don't mind the "original" part in occt, I accidentally added an extra multiplier step in the bios in a hurry)


Awesome! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Serker24

This Question is for the guys on here that have been OC'ing a long time and have legitimate searchable record clocks... There seems to be 2 camps
A-FSB clocking
B-CPU multiplier clocking

For the Vishera? What seems to net the highest performance across the board?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> IDK you tell me?Maybe a little Photoshop editing on your part?... That was 4hrs ago, definitely unstable and was the first cold run of the day. I think HW monitor was not showing real results because the machine was cold started about 30min prior to the screen shot.Here is what it's running a few minutes ago.I backed down the OC to 4.6Ghz
> The IBT scores are lower,Voltages lower,The temps are way Higher... No water yet.I'm lazy today and just don't want to tear into it.Still pushing Air.
> 
> 
> 
> About vcore? Unlike some who push this well beyond what AMD says is safe.I am trying to get a stable clock with it as low as possible.
> I have what I need now as far as all the different limits.Water is next.I won't post anymore data until then.This thing is all over the place.
> Different IBT results,Different Temps,Different Voltages...Just finding settings that work is a chore.
> I am trying to do what we all do...Get the highest safe OC MAX this will do for a home user


Your flops at 5.2ghz are basically the same as they were at 4.6ghz. You are throttling. You need to disable the throttling on the CPU and on the motherboard.

You should run Cinebench R11.5 so we can check scores if it's throttling. I can do a little under 8.3 in CB11.5 at 4.9ghz. My highest was 8.89 somewhat below 5.2ghz. If you are at 5.2ghz you should be scoring around 8.8 or 8.9. Make sure to set the process priority to high so background processes don't affect score as much.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> This Question is for the guys on here that have been OC'ing a long time and have legitimate searchable record clocks... There seems to be 2 camps
> A-FSB clocking
> B-CPU multiplier clocking
> 
> For the Vishera? What seems to net the highest performance across the board?


Neither. Bus clocking is something you do to fine tune your overclock to get that extra hundred mhz or so, or if you need to get HT/NB/RAM past what the multipliers will allow. Some people prefer it, but it doesn't make a difference on PD. The best you can do is a combination of the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Your flops at 5.2ghz are basically the same as they were at 4.6ghz. You are throttling. You need to disable the throttling on the CPU and on the motherboard.
> 
> You should run Cinebench R11.5 so we can check scores if it's throttling. I can do a little under 8.3 in CB11.5 at 4.9ghz. My highest was 8.89 somewhat below 5.2ghz. If you are at 5.2ghz you should be scoring around 8.8 or 8.9. Make sure to set the process priority to high so background processes don't affect score as much.


I want him to match my scores as well.
5Ghz: 8.57
5.2Ghz: 8.85

I forgot to set the process priority. Oops.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> AHH the EVO 212, Well? 4.5-4.7GHZ max stable.I had mine at about 5.0Ghz running daily for almost a month,But when I did finally stress it...it failed.I get attacked daily on here about the 212 evo and at this point just post to get a rise:thumbGREAT ENTERTAINMENT BTW), But for a $30.00 cooler it is GREAT.There are many claims online that 5.0+Ghz is stable with one, including a claim I made,but after hours of stressing at all sorts of settings above 4.8Ghz it is not stable no matter what settings I have made.Everyone's setup is different though.


Well i'm currently running folding rig with i5-3570k @ 4.6 and 1.32v with push pull evo 212 (also have suicide benched with this cooling at 5.1 ghz 1.6v), i'll be swaping to h100i for i5 and use evo on that 8320 thats coming sometime next mid-week. Also yes i know every cpu/rig is different, just was looking for aprox. values to aim for.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Well i'm currently running folding rig with i5-3570k @ 4.6 and 1.32v with push pull evo 212 (also have suicide benched with this cooling at 5.1 ghz 1.6v), i'll be swaping to h100i for i5 and use evo on that 8320 thats coming sometime next mid-week. Also yes i know every cpu/rig is different, just was looking for aprox. values to aim for.


Somewhere from 4.4Ghz to 4.6Ghz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> IDK you tell me?Maybe a little Photoshop editing on your part?... That was 4hrs ago, definitely unstable and was the first cold run of the day. I think HW monitor was not showing real results because the machine was cold started about 30min prior to the screen shot.Here is what it's running a few minutes ago.I backed down the OC to 4.6Ghz
> The IBT scores are lower,Voltages lower,The temps are way Higher... No water yet.I'm lazy today and just don't want to tear into it.Still pushing Air.
> 
> r


photoshop on my part? everyone knows i dont falsify results like you.

you want proof? i know how u did it and ive replicated your screenshot. nice toolbar on the above screenshot nice n black.



i got a nice black one too



nice blue toolbar, i got a nice blue one too just like yours. i didnt know which clock you started frmo so i guessed and what do you know amazing isnt it



What he did boys and girls is he ran the ibt test at one clock then he started up cpuz and then he went into asus suite as seen in his screenshot and changed the vcore then he changed the clock to 5.2ghz. you know this by the toolbar changing colour

and tried passing it off as a authentic result. which he stated in an earlier post

do not trust this guy one bit and hes making us all look like fools


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> photoshop on my part? everyone knows i dont falsify results like you.
> 
> you want proof? i know how u did it and ive replicated your screenshot. nice toolbar on the above screenshot nice n black.
> 
> 
> 
> i got a nice black one too
> 
> 
> 
> nice blue toolbar, i got a nice blue one too just like yours. i didnt know which clock you started frmo so i guessed and what do you know amazing isnt it
> 
> 
> 
> What he did boys and girls is he ran the ibt test at one clock then he started up cpuz and then he went into asus suite as seen in his screenshot and changed the vcore then he changed the clock to 5.2ghz. you know this by the toolbar changing colour
> 
> and tried passing it off as a authentic result. which he stated in an earlier post
> 
> do not trust this guy one bit and hes making us all look like fools


You are doing a fine job at that on your own...I am impressed with your photo manipulation skills for sure.Proves me earlier statement about you being good at that.I wouldn't have dreamed such a thing and do not have time for that rubbish.







As far as trust goes I have a DOD clearance and manage the largest security company in Colorado.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Neither. Bus clocking is something you do to fine tune your overclock to get that extra hundred mhz or so, or if you need to get HT/NB/RAM past what the multipliers will allow. Some people prefer it, but it doesn't make a difference on PD. The best you can do is a combination of the two.
> I want him to match my scores as well.
> 5Ghz: 8.57
> 5.2Ghz: 8.85
> 
> I forgot to set the process priority. Oops.


Here are my results at 4.6Ghz. I did have c6 enabled...Oops.
I will try clocking back up to 5.2Ghz and running this.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> I ordered The XSPC Raystorm RX240 Extreme, got it all Thursday, Just haven't took the time to do the lengthy install.With everything it's more than the cost of the cpu.I hope the results are worth it.Has anyone here that has purchased either this or the RS240 and switched from air seen major results?


You should get stability at 5.0 GHZ with the Raystorm outfit. I think you will be happy with it. I am upgrading my H100 , which is insufficient for my cooling needs under stress, to the Swiftech H320. Iis an upgrade of the new H220. The only difference is radiator size. The h220 has 240mm all copper radiator, while the H320 has a 360 mm radiator. I should get temps under stress at about 56 Centigrade instead of the 63-66 Centigrade that I now get at about 4.7 GHZ.. I may be able to push the voltage high enough to get a stable 4.8- 4.9 GHZ. My chip is a voltage pig so I do not believe it will get to 5.0 GHZ, though I will try. The Swiftech is not a custom water loop, though it has an all copper water block, all copper radiator, superior tubing, and a high quality more powerful pump than the Corsairs and other close loop systems. Also it can be upgraded to an extra block and radiator so that you can cool your gpu as well.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You should get stability at 5.0 GHZ with the Raystorm outfit. I think you will be happy with it. I am upgrading my H100 , which is insufficient for my cooling needs under stress, to the Swiftech H320. Iis an upgrade of the new H220. The only difference is radiator size. The h220 has 240mm all copper radiator, while the H320 has a 360 mm radiator. I should get temps under stress at about 56 Centigrade instead of the 63-66 Centigrade that I now get at about 4.7 GHZ.. I may be able to push the voltage high enough to get a stable 4.8- 4.9 GHZ. My chip is a voltage pig so I do not believe it will get to 5.0 GHZ, though I will try. The Swiftech is not a custom water loop, though it has an all copper water block, all copper radiator, superior tubing, and a high quality more powerful pump than the Corsairs and other close loop systems. Also it can be upgraded to an extra block and radiator so that you can cool your gpu as well.


Nice! I have yet to install it...Today I am being vindictive and still posting results with the EVO... sorry, after all the disgusting accusations by a certain member.I am driven to drive this evo thing into the ground.If they kick me off here I'm ok with that! You and I got off to a bad start but I do respect you and all of your data.Thanks my friend! My hands will be full installing what I purchased.I hope it works out because I have the bug now.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Neither. Bus clocking is something you do to fine tune your overclock to get that extra hundred mhz or so, or if you need to get HT/NB/RAM past what the multipliers will allow. Some people prefer it, but it doesn't make a difference on PD. The best you can do is a combination of the two.
> I want him to match my scores as well.
> 5Ghz: 8.57
> 5.2Ghz: 8.85
> 
> I forgot to set the process priority. Oops.


Here is a 4.9 run posting...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> This Question is for the guys on here that have been OC'ing a long time and have legitimate searchable record clocks... There seems to be 2 camps
> A-FSB clocking
> B-CPU multiplier clocking
> 
> For the Vishera? What seems to net the highest performance across the board?


I am not a high overclocker, but from my own experimentation, if you are able to get a 5.0 GHZ plus front-bus clock you will get better frame rates and better perforamce in general. That is because you will be elevating your HT link frequency often times well above 2600 ( default) . That will mean faster data pipeline.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Here is a 4.9 run posting...


Notice that Aero is crashing at this and all clocks I have posted above this.Stable to get a run,but suicide runs if 24/7 is expected.IDK...May be a cooling issue,lack of experience, or the hard limits of my fx-8350...either way I am ok with this because it's giving up data which is why we all come here.For those that are awesome overclockers...Don't be mad at a noob kicking your butts,For those new?I'm sure you all can relate that purchasing products,and testing them can sometimes be very frustrating.lol.I mean no harm here.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am not a high overclocker, but from my own experimentation, if you are able to get a 5.0 GHZ plus front-bus clock you will get better frame rates and better perforamce in general. That is because you will be elevating your HT link frequency often times well above 2600 ( default) . That will mean faster data pipeline.


I am finding that out...Fun Times.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Here is a 4.9 run posting...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that Aero is crashing at this and all clocks I have posted above this.Stable to get a run,but suicide runs if 24/7 is expected.IDK...May be a cooling issue,lack of experience, or the hard limits of my fx-8350...either way I am ok with this because it's giving up data which is why we all come here.For those that are awesome overclockers...Don't be mad at a noob kicking your butts,For those new?I'm sure you all can relate that purchasing products,and testing them can sometimes be very frustrating.lol.I mean no harm here.
Click to expand...

You're at 60C with only Cinebench, which means anything that will actually use your CPU will send you into the 70's. You aren't beating anyone, let alone experienced overclockers, you're the norm.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're at 60C with only Cinebench, which means anything that will actually use your CPU will send you into the 70's. You aren't beating anyone, let alone experienced overclockers, you're the norm.


You are correct sir... Very correct. That statement was pointed and childish.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> You are correct sir... Very correct. That statement was pointed and childish.


Meaning "my" statement. I totally respect your postings and intelligence.Thank you!


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Here is a 4.9 run posting...



Matched the first...going for the 2nd. This is fun.Again, I mean no disrespect.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> Matched the first...going for the 2nd. This is fun.Again, I mean no disrespect.


dont forget to close cinebench when you ramped up the clocks via asus suite dude. plays havoc on your clocks. my aero keeps crashing when i use asus suite too. damn nuisence


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> photoshop on my part? everyone knows i dont falsify results like you.
> 
> you want proof? i know how u did it and ive replicated your screenshot. nice toolbar on the above screenshot nice n black.
> 
> 
> 
> i got a nice black one too
> 
> 
> 
> nice blue toolbar, i got a nice blue one too just like yours. i didnt know which clock you started frmo so i guessed and what do you know amazing isnt it
> 
> 
> 
> What he did boys and girls is he ran the ibt test at one clock then he started up cpuz and then he went into asus suite as seen in his screenshot and changed the vcore then he changed the clock to 5.2ghz. you know this by the toolbar changing colour
> 
> and tried passing it off as a authentic result. which he stated in an earlier post
> 
> do not trust this guy one bit and hes making us all look like fools
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing a fine job at that on your own...I am impressed with your photo manipulation skills for sure.Proves me earlier statement about you being good at that.I wouldn't have dreamed such a thing and do not have time for that rubbish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as trust goes I have a DOD clearance and manage the largest security company in Colorado.
Click to expand...

please go. we are serious overclockers here. you are ruining our thread


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> Matched the first...going for the 2nd. This is fun.Again, I mean no disrespect.


No...they were all open at the same time...meaning the system is unstable because it's showing different readings between the different software running..That is a problem,and pushing things today clearly shows the instability.My only question is why?None of my screen shots are edits...they are exactly what I am seeing as well,and posting them is data so you can see what I am seeing.I get it, many claim a lot of things....fake things to try and beat someone else.... "as if it's a contest.".... Not my intention here really.If anything,let's discredit the marketing used to get us to spend money.Thus far I am disappointed with the results I get compared to what influenced my decision to spend money.Lol Unless I see something special this 8350 will not do the norm when mildly OC'd. I expected a 1Ghz OC with what I purchased.Perhaps a MOBO swap,Memory swap,and CPU purchase to Sandy Bridge will be the answer for me.AMD has let me down with Vishera.Out of the box it seems awesome, I was happy with my Thuban 960t and my 965, Both of those perform how they were marketed.Both are running great here and have been rock solid for my use.Unless I am missing something?Vishera has worn off of me in a few short weeks...AMD needs to step it up.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> Matched the first...going for the 2nd. This is fun.Again, I mean no disrespect.


Cinebench show a run at 4.7, and cpuz show 5 ghz, and no way in hell you could have put any stress on that cpu with that voltage, even at 4.7 it would probably crash in itb avx and prime95.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> Matched the first...going for the 2nd. This is fun.Again, I mean no disrespect.
> 
> 
> 
> No...they were all open at the same time...meaning the system is unstable because it's showing different readings between the different software running..That is a problem,and pushing things today clearly shows the instability.My only question is why?None of my screen shots are edits...they are exactly what I am seeing as well,and posting them is data so you can see what I am seeing.I get it, many claim a lot of things....fake things to try and beat someone else.... "as if it's a contest.".... Not my intention here really.If anything,let's discredit the marketing used to get us to spend money.Thus far I am disappointed with the results I get compared to what influenced my decision to spend money.Lol Unless I see something special this 8350 will not do the norm when mildly OC'd. I expected a 1Ghz OC with what I purchased.Perhaps a MOBO swap,Memory swap,and CPU purchase to Sandy Bridge will be the answer for me.AMD has let me down with Vishera.Out of the box it seems awesome, I was happy with my Thuban 960t and my 965, Both of those perform how they were marketed.Both are running great here and have been rock solid for my use.Unless I am missing something?Vishera has worn off of me in a few short weeks...AMD needs to step it up.
Click to expand...

i'm sure you would be a good fit in the intel camp. bye


----------



## Scorpion49

Hello everyone! Due to some funding issues I've had to cut back my build and get rid of my 3930k/X79 setup and the 680's are going away too. I have little options locally for a lower cost machine, just what Fry's stocks. So I ended up with a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and originally an Athlon II X3 450 that was DOA. I went back and they didn't have much in stock so I ended up walking back out with an FX-8320 which is running right now.

I have searched up a ton of overclocking guides, but I can't seem to find any relating to this board. I'm curious if there is a way to stop it throttling to 14.5 multiplier when overclocked. I had read that it had a big issue with this with the Rev 1.0 boards back then BD first came out, but I was hoping it might be solved by now with the Rev 3.0 I have and the latest FB BIOS.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sorry Itomic, but didn't you read Tom's FX vs Ivy you must have not received the memo that at 4.4Ghz the FX 8350 will use almost 400w at load. Since you and I tested the power usage and got about the same results, I guess we are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I tested with Prime so my numbers about 30-40w higher
> 
> (it's not the exact same system, and they are running Crossfire 7970's with GCN, so maybe the idle GPU's are making up about 160w? he he)


I dont trust toms numbers...

In their "Does AMD FX slow down XFire GPUS" article, I was getting better FrameRates then their XFired 7970s with my OC'd 7950.


----------



## Red1776

Now I am going to get to see what the 8350 will do graphically.
I already have the four rads installed, got the third pump in, and the rest of the project showed up.


----------



## itomic

I cant wait to see your results







.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Now I am going to get to see what the 8350 will do graphically.
> I already have the four rads installed, got the third pump in, and the rest of the project showed up.


come on red dont sleep get cracking getting this set up


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Now I am going to get to see what the 8350 will do graphically.
> I already have the four rads installed, got the third pump in, and the rest of the project showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on red dont sleep get cracking getting this set up
Click to expand...

Do you know what time it is here Gurty!? hehe









I am going for enough flow to go full parallel with this.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you know what time it is here Gurty!? hehe


Minneapolis time is now 5.47am

thought u might of been asleep


----------



## jellybeans69

Ordered should be coming in two days for my second rig


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you know what time it is here Gurty!? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minneapolis time is now 5.47am
> 
> thought u might of been asleep
Click to expand...

....wise guy
















Quote:


> Ordered should be coming in two days for my second rig


welcome to the club jellybean


----------



## jellybeans69

~14 euro for decent wi-fi router, wasn't expecting it to be so cheap such a steal too


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered should be coming in two days for my second rig


Welcome to the thread. You wont be disappointed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ....wise guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the club jellybean


lol hardly wise i googled it









only time i see 5.47am is when i go to bed at that time







then im up for 10am


----------



## Alatar

Managed 6ghz on my single stage phase:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2680199


----------



## Kuivamaa

Hey, first post here. Wondering if anyone has experience with the closed loop system that AMD bundles with 8350. Any good? To which commercial unit is it comparable ,you reckon?


----------



## itomic

Its the Antec 920. And its the same.


----------



## Deadboy90

Well it seems that my overclocking journey is being cut short by my Motherboard. My 6+2 power phase doesn't seem to be able to handle any OC over 4.4 stably despite the fact I have ample thermal room (55-57c under load)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well it seems that my overclocking journey is being cut short by my Motherboard. My 6+2 power phase doesn't seem to be able to handle any OC over 4.4 stably despite the fact I have ample thermal room (55-57c under load)


That is strange. Me and others with that phase design were able to get 4.7-4.8Ghz stable. I was even able to get 4.7Ghz Prime95 stable (I hit 62C at that frequency with an H100 during long runs)

Are you sure it's not the CPU? Or PSU?

There are some bad OCing 8320's so it's probably the limit of that CPU, not the board.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well it seems that my overclocking journey is being cut short by my Motherboard. My 6+2 power phase doesn't seem to be able to handle any OC over 4.4 stably despite the fact I have ample thermal room (55-57c under load)


if you run OCCT awhile and post the graphs we might be able to work out whats wrong for you


----------



## Novody-3

I think its the cpu ive got the same problem it runs fine @ 4200 with 1,38V
And for 4400 =1,445V thats hard for 200mhz more


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> I think its the cpu ive got the same problem it runs fine @ 4200 with 1,38V
> And for 4400 =1,445V thats hard for 200mhz more


that is hard.

i get 4.8 at that voltage









what motherboard do you have


----------



## Novody-3

The asrock extreme 4 i know its not the best OC board








But full wather coled with an Mora 3


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> The asrock extreme 4 i know its not the best OC board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But full wather coled with an Mora 3


the 970 extreme 4?

if it is then theres the problem. 4+1 power phase that is less than ideal it def a factor on your high vcore and low clock i would say

if its the 990FX Extreme4 then theres def a problem with your cpu or your doing something wrong


----------



## Madmaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Alot of people cant get prime to run no matter what they do.
> 
> If i was you id stick with IBT and OCCT.
> 
> nothing wrong in just using these programs unless ofc you are OCD about prime


Yeah I'm a little OCD. I am curious though, seems everyone on here is using IBT (I assume that stands for Intel Burn Test) I visited the web site and it says it is for Intel CPU's only. So I am wondering why everyone is using a program specifically designed to test stability of an Intel CPU on an AMD product. I'm not a fan boy or knocking the use of IBT or anything just wondering how I can trust such a product as a good test for stability on a product it wasn't designed for and whose architecture and inner workings is so different.

My second question is what is the best way to stress test FSB for problems when overclocking using the FSB method. And is Memtest on a usb stick still the best way to test for memory problems on todays systems.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaximus*
> 
> Yeah I'm a little OCD. I am curious though, seems everyone on here is using IBT (I assume that stands for Intel Burn Test) I visited the web site and it says it is for Intel CPU's only. So I am wondering why everyone is using a program specifically designed to test stability of an Intel CPU on an AMD product. I'm not a fan boy or knocking the use of IBT or anything just wondering how I can trust such a product as a good test for stability on a product it wasn't designed for and whose architecture and inner workings is so different.
> 
> My second question is what is the best way to stress test FSB for problems when overclocking using the FSB method. And is Memtest on a usb stick still the best way to test for memory problems on todays systems.


theres an IBT for AVX which amd uses its a bit harsher getting stable with it than normal IBT

IBT AVX.zip 4365k .zip file


i use memtest86 sometimes yeah. though i got a commercial cd for testing memory and harddrives for when i was self employed

as for stressing fsb im not sure if theres anything specific. i just use normal methods if i overclock using fsb


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the 970 extreme 4?
> 
> if it is then theres the problem. 4+1 power phase that is less than ideal it def a factor on your high vcore and low clock i would say
> 
> if its the 990FX Extreme4 then theres def a problem with your cpu or your doing something wrong


Its the 990fx.i dont know whats wrong...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Its the 990fx.i dont know whats wrong...


if i were you id load up default values and start again

just up the multiplier and keep fsb at 200

change vcore manually

see if you get any change


----------



## Novody-3

I will check it @ weekend with my new mainboard cooling.
I hop for better temps because if got the big temp problem from socket to core 61 to 38 but the mainbord backside is cool only the mosfets going hot


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> I think its the cpu ive got the same problem it runs fine @ 4200 with 1,38V
> And for 4400 =1,445V thats hard for 200mhz more


That sounds just like mine... 4200 - 1.392v; 4400 - 1.440v; 4500 - 1.472v; possibly stable at 4600 - 1.504v and 4700 -1.55v and I have the GA 990fxa-UD3

It could be that we're doing something wrong, or it could be that some chips just are not so cool with OC-ing


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> No...they were all open at the same time...meaning the system is unstable because it's showing different readings between the different software running..That is a problem,and pushing things today clearly shows the instability.My only question is why?None of my screen shots are edits...they are exactly what I am seeing as well,and posting them is data so you can see what I am seeing.I get it, many claim a lot of things....fake things to try and beat someone else.... "as if it's a contest.".... Not my intention here really.If anything,let's discredit the marketing used to get us to spend money.Thus far I am disappointed with the results I get compared to what influenced my decision to spend money.Lol Unless I see something special this 8350 will not do the norm when mildly OC'd. I expected a 1Ghz OC with what I purchased.Perhaps a MOBO swap,Memory swap,and CPU purchase to Sandy Bridge will be the answer for me.AMD has let me down with Vishera.Out of the box it seems awesome, I was happy with my Thuban 960t and my 965, Both of those perform how they were marketed.Both are running great here and have been rock solid for my use.Unless I am missing something?Vishera has worn off of me in a few short weeks...AMD needs to step it up.


I believe that is a premature conclusion on your part. There is a science to overlclocking, especially with vishera and takes a while to master it. There are so many variables. It would do you well to take one step at a time. Read the overclocking guide for the FX chips and quietly ask questions that will give you the knowledge and confidence to move forward. Is your waterloop fully setup now or are you still using the EVO fan??? I explained to you earlier that my chip won't do 5GHZ either at a reasonable voltage . It takes about 1.53 volts just to do a stable 4.8 GHZ on my H100. That is why I stay in the 4.6 GHZ range of oc . The fsb overlcock stresses your system somewhat as far as temps are concerned more than a straight multiplier oc. It might be better at least at first to use only your multiplier step by step and later tweak the fsb settings. Not all fsb ranges work well with every motherboard and cpu combo either. So patience really is beneficial or you will do wild gyrations in your approach instead of steady step by step scientific approach. I am no expert. What I have learned from is a lot of my errors and some good advice from others here. Vishera performance with gaming and scientific and business apps is so good that It would probably be a mistake to give up on it . But in the end it is your decision.


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> That sounds just like mine... 4200 - 1.392v; 4400 - 1.440v; 4500 - 1.472v; possibly stable at 4600 - 1.504v and 4700 -1.55v and I have the GA 990fxa-UD3
> 
> It could be that we're doing something wrong, or it could be that some chips just are not so cool with OC-ing


My CPU-NB is cool not for OC it crash for +100 mhz but good UV 2200mhz @ 1,15V







my default is 1,225


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if i were you id load up default values and start again
> 
> just up the multiplier and keep fsb at 200
> 
> change vcore manually
> 
> see if you get any change


I believe this is the right answer. I've seen a lot of reviews and OC guides where they said that changing the FSB frequency (even just a little bit) on both the Bulldozer and the Piledriver chips tends to lead to instability, even at stock CPU clocks. It might depend on the motherboard because some people have had some success with it, but I'd leave the FSB alone and just focus on the CPU and see what happens.

Could also be that he got unlucky and his chip barely (or accidentally) made it into the 8350 bin. I wouldn't jump to any conclusions or start selling my rig off just yet though


----------



## Novody-3

ive tested both FSB and multi but ther is no big difference 50 - 80 mhz more with fsb
now i clocked at stock fsb 2200NB 1,15V
2600ht
1,35V Vcore under load 1,3875 (default is 1,3875)
no llc
rest system is stock

i will test it again on weekend


----------



## KyadCK

Where To Buy section has been rebuilt. Thanks to gertruude for a few UK links.


----------



## K4IKEN

Anybody here care to chime in on video rendering times? I'm looking at getting either an 8320/8350 within the next month or so and was just wondering what to expect for the average rendering time for a video, or performance when recording an online game of BF3. As you can see my CPU is the weakest link of my system and is near 100% across all cores during a multiplayer game while my GPU is chillin at only 60-70% load. still trying to decide between the two CPUs based of price-per-performance, but anything will be a huge step-up from what i have now.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Anybody here care to chime in on video rendering times? I'm looking at getting either an 8320/8350 within the next month or so and was just wondering what to expect for the average rendering time for a video, or performance when recording an online game of BF3. As you can see my CPU is the weakest link of my system and is near 100% across all cores during a multiplayer game while my GPU is chillin at only 60-70% load. still trying to decide between the two CPUs based of price-per-performance, but anything will be a huge step-up from what i have now.


price/performance is what made me go with the 8320. i was able to record crysis 3 with afterburner at 1/2 frame 30fps mjpg compression (



). there is no hiccup while recording unlike my old 955. as far as encoding video that depends on the settings


----------



## K4IKEN

I'm actually starting to lean toward the 8320 too, especially since people are getting about 4GHz on stock voltage. Honestly that's probably about as high as I would go given my motherboard. Nice to see that you aren't having a problem recording and playing at the same time. My 925 will never be able to pull that off.. Just way too slow.


----------



## itomic

U can expect even 4.5Ghz on your board, if u can achieve it with voltage up to 1.425V for example. Ist great chip. I upgraded from FX 8120, and im still getting surprised how did they improve Buldozer. Its better from any aspect







.


----------



## SkateZilla

you may or may not have issues with a 6+2 VRM (depending on how much more voltage you'd need).


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I'm actually starting to lean toward the 8320 too, especially since people are getting about 4GHz on stock voltage. Honestly that's probably about as high as I would go given my motherboard. Nice to see that you aren't having a problem recording and playing at the same time. My 925 will never be able to pull that off.. Just way too slow.


Programs to record to MJPEG use max 2 Cores, and ALOT of HDD Bandwidth.

So, that being said, 8 cores benefits that scenerio by having 8 integer cores, and SATA-III -6GBps HDD Interface.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> I think its the cpu ive got the same problem it runs fine @ 4200 with 1,38V
> And for 4400 =1,445V thats hard for 200mhz more


LOL thats nothing. Im pushing 1.47 just to get 4.4 ghz stable. Ill post my graphs in a while after OCCT runs for a bit.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> I'm actually starting to lean toward the 8320 too, especially since people are getting about 4GHz on stock voltage. Honestly that's probably about as high as I would go given my motherboard. Nice to see that you aren't having a problem recording and playing at the same time. My 925 will never be able to pull that off.. Just way too slow.


I've got same MOBO as you and im pushing 4.4 ghz. (not without problems though but im sure im going to find out im doing something wrong.)


----------



## Deadboy90

Here, 10 minutes of OCCT. Id run it for longer but its almost 2 AM here and im exhausted.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> My CPU-NB is cool not for OC it crash for +100 mhz but good UV 2200mhz @ 1,15V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my default is 1,225


Heh, sounds familiar. I can get 2300 on the CPU-NB but 2400 would be unstable even with 1.25v (stock is 1.18v).

Are you running an 8320 or an 8350? If it's an 8350 then at least I'm not alone! 

Cheers mate.


----------



## Novody-3

ive got an 8320


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Anybody here care to chime in on video rendering times? I'm looking at getting either an 8320/8350 within the next month or so and was just wondering what to expect for the average rendering time for a video, or performance when recording an online game of BF3. As you can see my CPU is the weakest link of my system and is near 100% across all cores during a multiplayer game while my GPU is chillin at only 60-70% load. still trying to decide between the two CPUs based of price-per-performance, but anything will be a huge step-up from what i have now.


I do a fair amount of render work ( Adobe CS6 + Raytracing / Adobe Illustrator / Sony Vegas Pro 9/11 ) including video game footage. I used to have a FX-8120 which did really well in these applications but when i upgraded to FX-8350 render times dropped by upwards of 30% ( so a 1 hr render now takes 42 min or less if overclocked ). I can say for sure that these Vishera's love to render and i love not having to wait ages to get through tons of work. Recording footage with Vishera is no issue so far with my setup, i get average 50-60fps recording @1920x1080.

Whether you want to go with FX8320 and save some money or go with FX8350 you will definitely see huge improvements in rendering over your current cpu. Im fairly sure the FX8XXX series will outperform the closest Intel Equivalent ( i5 3570k ?? ) both in gaming and multitasking apps. I say go for it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Here, 10 minutes of OCCT. Id run it for longer but its almost 2 AM here and im exhausted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey thanks for the graphs

ive edited this post from my original one i posted lol

at first i thought your cpu might be faulty but i think you just had a bugged run from occt

can you run a 10min test for us again and see if your graphs change. if in the the top of the graph it shows your current clock as 13477 again. just exit OCCT and load it up again the bug will go away

thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey thanks for the graphs
> 
> I think you should RMA the cpu and give them the graphs as proof.
> 
> I doubt its your board thats faulty. The cpu frequency graphs are all over the place. you can see the massive spikes from 1.1ghz right up to 13 lol
> 
> even your bus frequency is all over the place
> 
> wait and see what the more experienced guys say but i think its your cpu
> 
> Just to check....are you on the latest bios?


I've had the same thing happen on an unlocked 960T on a MSI 790FX GD-70. Double check that all the power saving settings in bios are disabled and try running it again. Also make sure that the turbo function is disabled.


----------



## fabrizziop

Hey guys, is it worth it to upgrade from my phenom II 955 to a fx 8350?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Hey guys, is it worth it to upgrade from my phenom II 955 to a fx 8350?. Thanks in advance.


It helps when ever you ask this type of question to specify what you are going to be doing with it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've had the same thing happen on an unlocked 960T on a MSI 790FX GD-70. Double check that all the power saving settings in bios are disabled and try running it again. Also make sure that the turbo function is disabled.


thats what i though so i tried a quick run with ti all on and it shows on graph you start at 1.1ghz

though my first occt run today and in the information panel at top of the graphs showed my current clock at 13229. lol

so i think i got the same bug as him. ill edit my post and see if he can do another run just in case









as when i ran it again the bug went


----------



## masterofevil22

Yeah, I don't think it's gonna hurt the chip to hit low 70's every now and again either, but I'm pretty much staying at 4.4-4.5 when crunching on Boinc for 24/7 with my CPU and GPU at load the whole time. If I weren't doing that, 4.6-4.8 would be plenty acceptable temp wise for even heavy "regular" use like gaming and benchmarking.

I'm not sure about the individual core temps. My readout only gives my the "cpu" temp. What program can I use for individual core readings? Also, I know more info is always welcome, but it seems unlikely to me that if all cores are running at %100 that the individual temps would vary that much... I could be wrong though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterofevil22*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think it's gonna hurt the chip to hit low 70's every now and again either, but I'm pretty much staying at 4.4-4.5 when crunching on Boinc for 24/7 with my CPU and GPU at load the whole time. If I weren't doing that, 4.6-4.8 would be plenty acceptable temp wise for even heavy "regular" use like gaming and benchmarking.
> 
> I'm not sure about the individual core temps. My readout only gives my the "cpu" temp. What program can I use for individual core readings? Also, I know more info is always welcome, but it seems unlikely to me that if all cores are running at %100 that the individual temps would vary that much... I could be wrong though.


core temp shows individual temps on the cores in the task bar.

when you run occt you can see individual core temps too

Older versions of hwmonitor does this too but in their recent version they changed all individual core temps to a package temp


----------



## Deadboy90

[quote name="gertruude" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-o
wners-club/8170#post_19219004"]
thats what i though so i tried a quick run with ti all on and it shows on graph you start at 1.1ghz

though my first occt run today and in the information panel at top of the graphs showed my current clock at 13229. lol

so i think i got the same bug as him. ill edit my post and see if he can do another run just in case









as when i ran it again the bug went[/quote]

This isn't the first time it's done this, iv seen it spike like that before while running OCCT. Also, this is my replacement 8320 cuz my first blew up when I tried to push past the 4.4 ghz wall that I have hit with this one. 2 8320's that can't push past 4.4ghz and everything else equal? It has to be the motherboard. I'll run OCCT again to to tonight after I get home and ill do it for longer. What bothers me the most though is that I have to push 1.47v for a relatively mild OC, makes me think I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if i were you id load up default values and start again
> 
> just up the multiplier and keep fsb at 200
> 
> change vcore manually
> 
> see if you get any change


I got a new run









All at stock vid is 1,3875
Run @ 4400 under load vcore goes up up to 1,424
(so little better than before) runs IBT 20 rounds at maximum
For 4500 mhz IBT crashes


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> This isn't the first time it's done this, iv seen it spike like that before while running OCCT. Also, this is my replacement 8320 cuz my first blew up when I tried to push past the 4.4 ghz wall that I have hit with this one. 2 8320's that can't push past 4.4ghz and everything else equal? It has to be the motherboard. I'll run OCCT again to to tonight after I get home and ill do it for longer. What bothers me the most though is that I have to push 1.47v for a relatively mild OC, makes me think I'm doing something wrong.


how are you overclocking?

are you just manually changing the multiplier and vcore?

did u turn off boost etc

does your board have llc and are you using ultra high.

I had the m5a99x evo one step up from yours i had the 8320 too and i had trouble getting past 4.6ghz though i cant remember for the life of me what vcor ei had. i know it was pretty high
its why i changed to 8350 lol

you also can clearly see the throttling on the board too. On the evo i had i had that same throttling at 4.9ghz. even under water SO i knew i had reached the boards limit

maybe you are right about the boards wall at 4.4ghz. maybe these boards only do a 900mhz overclock before asus makes us buy better boards lol


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Here, 10 minutes of OCCT. Id run it for longer but its almost 2 AM here and im exhausted.


Aside from the glitch of 600+ FSB and 13.4Ghz OC, it looks like your temps are just too high and the CPU is throtttling.

68 Core
76 Socket

Maybe try Push/Pull on that cooler, and re-seat. But that's probably the max on an 8320, without better cooling.


----------



## fabrizziop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It helps when ever you ask this type of question to specify what you are going to be doing with it.


Sorry, was in a hurry. I mainly use it for FSX (uses my 4 cores fully, leaves system really laggy), audio/video transcoding, sometimes compiling stuff in Ubuntu, some gaming and whatnot. Although I'd also like to know how nicely does it works on single-threaded tasks compared to my 955BE, as I find somewhat contradicting info online.

EDIT: Also, could you recommend me a mobo under 100$ in amazon (can only purchase from there)?. I'm deciding between the GA-970A-D3 and the M5A97 R2.0, not sure what to expect.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Sorry, was in a hurry. I mainly use it for FSX (uses my 4 cores fully, leaves system really laggy), audio/video transcoding, sometimes compiling stuff in Ubuntu, some gaming and whatnot. Although I'd also like to know how nicely does it works on single-threaded tasks compared to my 955BE, as I find somewhat contradicting info online.
> 
> EDIT: Also, could you recommend me a mobo under 100$ in amazon?. I'm deciding between the GA-970A-D3 and the M5A97 R2.0, not sure what to expect.


go with the M5A97 R2.0 out of those two its a good board but i beleive its only 4+1 power phase (I could be wrong) so i would check for a better board if you are going to OC

And if you are doing that then upgrading the the 8320-8350 is going to help you out soooooo much.. hands down


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Sorry, was in a hurry. I mainly use it for FSX (uses my 4 cores fully, leaves system really laggy), audio/video transcoding, sometimes compiling stuff in Ubuntu, some gaming and whatnot. Although I'd also like to know how nicely does it works on single-threaded tasks compared to my 955BE, as I find somewhat contradicting info online.
> 
> EDIT: Also, could you recommend me a mobo under 100$ in amazon (can only purchase from there)?. I'm deciding between the GA-970A-D3 and the M5A97 R2.0, not sure what to expect.


don't get those boards. Or you will be paying twice i guarantee it.

You may not want to overclock but in future you will









if you could scrape an extra 40$ together i would go with the m5a99fx pro. its a 6+2 power phase which is pretty decent and alot better than those boards you posted.

http://www.amazon.com/M5A99FX-PRO-R2-0-990FX-Motherboard/dp/B008B6ONXK/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1360078800&sr=1-2&keywords=asus+m5a99x+evo

youll see an improvment and be very happy if you did upgrade from your 955BE


----------



## fabrizziop

To be honest I'm not interested in overclocking, as I want to preserve the resale value (fyi my upgrade from the 955be to the fx8350 will be free). Thanks a lot, will see what can I do with the money.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> To be honest I'm not interested in overclocking, as I want to preserve the resale value (fyi my upgrade from the 955be to the fx8350 will be free). Thanks a lot, will see what can I do with the money.


great on the freebie hehe. wish i was so lucky.









The extra 40$ is a no brainer and will def add to your resale value









i started out as a non overclocker but within a few months i caught the bug









good luck in whatever you do


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Aside from the glitch of 600+ FSB and 13.4Ghz OC, it looks like your temps are just too high and the CPU is throtttling.
> 
> 68 Core
> 76 Socket
> 
> Maybe try Push/Pull on that cooler, and re-seat. But that's probably the max on an 8320, without better cooling.


That's what I've been telling him for a month now







You NEED better cooling


----------



## Kornivsky

Hey guys! Can anyone can help me with OC? I'm kinda new to this! Any help would be really,really in need!








Thank you!

Case: http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
GPU: MSI 7850,2GB,factory OC.
RAM: Kingston 8GB,kit of 2,1600mhz (Running on OC 1600).
CPU: FX 8320 (1 month old) (Hyper TX3 EVO cool) Also on CPU cooling going for Thermaltake frio advanced. Just waiting till order comes.
MOB: Asrock 970 extreme3

All system is up to date including bios. Only thing I've oc'ed is ram. On bios...it's running on 1600.









I hope my case Is doing good cooling for my system..got no idea.
Any help much appreciate!
All best.
- Kornivsky


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's what I've been telling him for a month now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You NEED better cooling


Not too sure where I should go with this....he does have the CM 212 Evo after all.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Not too sure where I should go with this....he does have the CM 212 Evo after all.


ZING! im debating if I should try just a striaght multi OC to 5Ghz then raise the FSB slightly to get higher if that wil produce a more stable OC.. has anyone tested this out yet?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hey guys! Can anyone can help me with OC? I'm kinda new to this! Any help would be really,really in need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: http://inwin-style.com/pd_info.php?id=11
> GPU: MSI 7850,2GB,factory OC.
> RAM: Kingston 8GB,kit of 2,1600mhz (Running on OC 1600).
> CPU: FX 8320 (1 month old) (Hyper TX3 EVO cool) Also on CPU cooling going for Thermaltake frio advanced. Just waiting till order comes.
> MOB: Asrock 970 extreme3
> 
> 
> All system is up to date including bios. Only thing I've oc'ed is ram. On bios...it's running on 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my case Is doing good cooling for my system..got no idea.
> Any help much appreciate!
> All best.
> - Kornivsky


Nice case btw first time i seen one.

Im glad u edited your post about your cooling lol much better









im not sure on the asrocks bios but im guessing it will be a bit like asus bios. as its a sister company

Is there something called ai overclock tuner or something to that effect?

You need to turn that to manual

then on cpu ratio you can turn that up to 22.5
for fsb clock you can leave that on auto as it should stay on 200. if not then manually change it from auto to 200
vcore is next hmmm lets stay at 1.40 see it boots and test how stable it is you may need a little more or a little less. Im thinking more because it is the 8320

you may also have to fiddle with the digi vrms but lets cross that bridge when we have to.

you may find the wording differently but just take a screenshot or write it down and we can go from there

also check out this guide its well wrote and youll find it interesting









http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Not too sure where I should go with this....he does have the CM 212 Evo after all.


haha dont go there. you might jinx us and he returns


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ZING! im debating if I should try just a striaght multi OC to 5Ghz then raise the FSB slightly to get higher if that wil produce a more stable OC.. has anyone tested this out yet?


Have you tried leaving everything on Auto/Offset Voltage Mode. (LLC - Auto and Power Saving Features at default) Change CPU Current to 140%, - CPU/NB to 130%

Then just increase the CPU Multiplier (I think you'll have to disable Turbo as well. I don't quite remember, so you might want to try with it on)

Asus does a good job at using the right settings based on your OC. I used this method to 4.7Ghz and it worked pretty decent. I just didn't have the cooling to try it higher.
I wonder how far it would go on your setup.
_Wish I had my rig still. Getting the bug again....wont be suprised if I go get another one._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha dont go there. you might jinx us and he returns


Yeah....I hate poking fun in such a professional thread. Just had to get it off my chest..cause (profanity).


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Have you tried leaving everything on Auto/Offset Voltage Mode. (LLC - Auto and Power Saving Features at default) Change CPU Current to 140%, - CPU/NB to 130%
> 
> Then just increase the CPU Multiplier (I think you'll have to disable Turbo as well. I don't quite remember, so you might want to try with it on)
> 
> Asus does a good job at using the right settings based on your OC. I used this method to 4.7Ghz and it worked pretty decent. I just didn't have the cooling to try it higher.
> I wonder how far it would go on your setup.


ive tried this restore on my old m5a99x evo and sabertooth r2.0

for me offset doesnt want to seem to change vcore from stock lol. ive tried from 4.5-5ghz and it just keeps the same voltage. even when i try adjusting the offset values plus and minus#

ill try again with llc on auto and cpu current clocked up


----------



## Kornivsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice case btw first time i seen one.
> 
> Im glad u edited your post about your cooling lol much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure on the asrocks bios but im guessing it will be a bit like asus bios. as its a sister company
> 
> Is there something called ai overclock tuner or something to that effect?
> 
> You need to turn that to manual
> 
> then on cpu ratio you can turn that up to 22.5
> for fsb clock you can leave that on auto as it should stay on 200. if not then manually change it from auto to 200
> vcore is next hmmm lets stay at 1.40 see it boots and test how stable it is you may need a little more or a little less. Im thinking more because it is the 8320
> 
> you may also have to fiddle with the digi vrms but lets cross that bridge when we have to.
> 
> you may find the wording differently but just take a screenshot or write it down and we can go from there
> 
> also check out this guide its well wrote and youll find it interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


I saw that Asrock 970 Extreme3 VRM is 4+1 phase. Is it even good for OC'ing and if it is,what's the limit?
Appreciate.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> I saw that Asrock 970 Extreme3 VRM is 4+1 phase. Is it even good for OC'ing and if it is,what's the limit?
> Appreciate.


4+1 isnt ideal but you ahve to work with what you got.









there isnt a set limit really for lower power phases. its why iset a 4.5ghz overclock for you to see if it could get there. i think its kind of in the middle.

I had an argument once about a biostar board that had the same phase and i was adament it was crap lol. though the guy had a good clock on it (4.7ghz) so it varies but bear in mind he had 2 fans on his vrms lol

If you are going to get into overclocking i would change the board if you got the money. though if you just want a mild overclock then stick with it and see how you go


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Have you tried leaving everything on Auto/Offset Voltage Mode. (LLC - Auto and Power Saving Features at default) Change CPU Current to 140%, - CPU/NB to 130%
> 
> Then just increase the CPU Multiplier (I think you'll have to disable Turbo as well. I don't quite remember, so you might want to try with it on)
> 
> Asus does a good job at using the right settings based on your OC. I used this method to 4.7Ghz and it worked pretty decent. I just didn't have the cooling to try it higher.
> I wonder how far it would go on your setup.
> _Wish I had my rig still. Getting the bug again....wont be suprised if I go get another one._
> Yeah....I hate poking fun in such a professional thread. Just had to get it off my chest..cause (profanity).


I haven't yet.. i was just curiouse as i can get IBT with AVX to do standard but anything higher locks my computer.. but im pretty stable for my day to day stuff and gaming so im not too worried but ill check it out


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's what I've been telling him for a month now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You NEED better cooling


Yea I DID get better cooling. My new case dropped my load temps by 15c under load with fans out the butt, it's the only reason I can push 1.47 volts. I have spots for 3 more fans can someone reccomended some high air moving, thin fans? The spots I have are on the top and a regular fan won't fit between the MOBO and the top of the case.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea I DID get better cooling. My new case dropped my load temps by 15c under load with fans out the butt, it's the only reason I can push 1.47 volts. I have spots for 3 more fans can someone reccomended some high air moving, thin fans? The spots I have are on the top and a regular fan won't fit between the MOBO and the top of the case.


i think he meant get rid of the EVO


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I haven't yet.. i was just curiouse as i can get IBT with AVX to do standard but anything higher locks my computer.. but im pretty stable for my day to day stuff and gaming so im not too worried but ill check it out


AVX stable is a lot of work. I feel that you should only bother with AVX stable if you know you're using AVX and all the fancy instructions. If you can't list a specific program you're using that uses AVX, FMA, BMI, F16c, etc then don't waste your time.

I have overclock profiles in my BIOS, one for AVX stable (1.55v at 4.9ghz) and one for Windows/gaming stable (5ghz+). I haven't had any issues with 5ghz+ crashing, but using AVX instructions in Gentoo while being not AVX stable has created a lot of odd issues that I've slowly had to work out by recompiling everything at more stable settings. I recall it only actually hard locking once but I used to get lots of really crazy things like window contents not updating, transparent oxygen theme crashing KDE, and just nasty stuff.

I think all Bulldozer derivatives chug out wrong answers for some things while not crashing under extreme overclocks as a side effect of being low IPC high frequency designs. I have noticed that Intel loves to just hit a brick wall and hard lock or BSOD. But bdverX can just chug out NAN in linpack all day long and be stable.

I don't know how. Maybe it's designed so stack pointer and program counter registers aren't corrupted very easily and on Intel those are one of the first things to get corrupted which causes reading from instructions at goofy addresses which aren't actually instructions but just garbage which makes the CPU go "OH NO!" and crash.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think he meant get rid of the EVO


Yes, if you go above the volatge you are using to get a given clockspeed stable at full load, I believe you will need a water cooling solution. An H-100 is the minimum place to start.
Just my opinion based on my experiences


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> AVX stable is a lot of work. I feel that you should only bother with AVX stable if you know you're using AVX and all the fancy instructions. If you can't list a specific program you're using that uses AVX, FMA, BMI, F16c, etc then don't waste your time.
> 
> I have overclock profiles in my BIOS, one for AVX stable (1.55v at 4.9ghz) and one for Windows/gaming stable (5ghz+). I haven't had any issues with 5ghz+ crashing, but using AVX instructions in Gentoo while being not AVX stable has created a lot of odd issues that I've slowly had to work out by recompiling everything at more stable settings. I recall it only actually hard locking once but I used to get lots of really crazy things like window contents not updating, transparent oxygen theme crashing KDE, and just nasty stuff.
> 
> I think all Bulldozer derivatives chug out wrong answers for some things while not crashing under extreme overclocks as a side effect of being low IPC high frequency designs. I have noticed that Intel loves to just hit a brick wall and hard lock or BSOD. But bdverX can just chug out NAN in linpack all day long and be stable.
> 
> I don't know how. Maybe it's designed so stack pointer and program counter registers aren't corrupted very easily and on Intel those are one of the first things to get corrupted which causes reading from instructions at goofy addresses which aren't actually instructions but just garbage which makes the CPU go "OH NO!" and crash.


im not as concerened for hitting AVX stable tahts why im really only hitting it on standard i just like sing the gflops high







but because I did an FSB OC as opposed to Multi OC im getting strange reactions when I boost my graphics cards.. either the driver fails or I get a BSOD... i think the FSB is affecting my PCIe traffic....


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im not as concerened for hitting AVX stable tahts why im really only hitting it on standard i just like sing the gflops high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but because I did an FSB OC as opposed to Multi OC im getting strange reactions when I boost my graphics cards.. either the driver fails or I get a BSOD... i think the FSB is affecting my PCIe traffic....


Ouch, that sounds like a trip to corrupting your hard drive too.

Is your PCIe manually set to 100?
How high was your FSB? I've seen those issues sometimes between 290-300+. (Increasing the CPU VDDA seems to help with this)

Maybe your Hyper Transport Link is too high?

I do like using the FSB for AVX IBT becaues it makes the GFlop's really high, compared to just Multi.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Ouch, that sounds like a trip to corrupting your hard drive too.
> 
> Is your PCIe manually set to 100?
> How high was your FSB? I've seen those issues sometimes between 290-300+. (Increasing the CPU VDDA seems to help with this)
> 
> Maybe your Hyper Transport Link is too high?
> 
> I do like using the FSB for AVX IBT becaues it makes the GFlop's really high, compared to just Multi.


i have my PCIe set to 130 which could also be the case.. it maybe also cause im running beta drivers My fsb is 252 HT is somewhere close to 3000 can't remember right now

really i have come to the conclusion that my chip has a huge overhead of performance and im trying to adjust my system to sync with it..

I should add that it only happens when I ramp my vid cards to 900mhz which when im not OC'd i can do..


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Sorry, was in a hurry. I mainly use it for FSX (uses my 4 cores fully, leaves system really laggy), audio/video transcoding, sometimes compiling stuff in Ubuntu, some gaming and whatnot. Although I'd also like to know how nicely does it works on single-threaded tasks compared to my 955BE, as I find somewhat contradicting info online.
> 
> EDIT: Also, could you recommend me a mobo under 100$ in amazon (can only purchase from there)?. I'm deciding between the GA-970A-D3 and the M5A97 R2.0, not sure what to expect.


If you choose to overclock 970 chipset motherboards just do NOT cut it. They lack adequte vrm phase control. 6x2 is a minimum. Better temps and control with 8 x 2. I am sorry to tell you but a $100 motherboard just isn't going to do the job. For $149 you can get a Gigabyte 990FX UD3. It has 6 x 2 phase control and will be afar better choice than a 970 board.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> I saw that Asrock 970 Extreme3 VRM is 4+1 phase. Is it even good for OC'ing and if it is,what's the limit?
> Appreciate.


NO NO NO! You can do a 10% overclock to 4.4 possibly 4.5 GHZ on a stock 4.0 GHZ FX 8350. But after that the limits of overheating vrm's will come into effect.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i have my PCIe set to 130 which could also be the case.. it maybe also cause im running beta drivers My fsb is 252 HT is somewhere close to 3000 can't remember right now
> 
> really i have come to the conclusion that my chip has a huge overhead of performance and im trying to adjust my system to sync with it..
> 
> I should add that it only happens when I ramp my vid cards to 900mhz which when im not OC'd i can do..


Never ever do that. Everyone says you don't touch PCI or PCIe bus and they're right. When I was a noob I didn't lock my PCI bus when I was overclocking and I corrupted my hard drives completely and had to reformat.


----------



## Kornivsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> NO NO NO! You can do a 10% overclock to 4.4 possibly 4.5 GHZ on a stock 4.0 GHZ FX 8350. But after that the limits of overheating vrm's will come into effect.


I hear you! Any recommendation for new board? Model?
Appreciate again.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice case btw first time i seen one.
> 
> Im glad u edited your post about your cooling lol much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure on the asrocks bios but im guessing it will be a bit like asus bios. as its a sister company
> 
> Is there something called ai overclock tuner or something to that effect?
> 
> You need to turn that to manual
> 
> then on cpu ratio you can turn that up to 22.5
> for fsb clock you can leave that on auto as it should stay on 200. if not then manually change it from auto to 200
> vcore is next hmmm lets stay at 1.40 see it boots and test how stable it is you may need a little more or a little less. Im thinking more because it is the 8320
> 
> you may also have to fiddle with the digi vrms but lets cross that bridge when we have to.
> 
> you may find the wording differently but just take a screenshot or write it down and we can go from there
> 
> also check out this guide its well wrote and youll find it interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that Asrock 970 Extreme3 VRM is 4+1 phase. Is it even good for OC'ing and if it is,what's the limit?
> Appreciate.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> I hear you! Any recommendation for new board? Model?
> Appreciate again.


The 970A-UD3 is $100 and has 8+2 phase. It's a cut down 990FXA-UD3 with blue PCB and fewer PCI-e lanes, that's all. Quite the difference from the 970A-D3, believe me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519


----------



## Kornivsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 970A-UD3 is $100 and has 8+2 phase. It's a cut down 990FXA-UD3 with blue PCB and fewer PCI-e lanes, that's all. Quite the difference from the 970A-D3, believe me.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519


Thanks a lot! I'll go for 990FXA,as soon as I'll re-place my PSU and sell my Asrock.
Thanks! Really appreciate!


----------



## strutterfly

hey guys havin a lil prob with some cpu throttling. was wondering if i can get some insight. before anyone asks yes all my energy saving features are turned off







anyways, like most others im trying to hit the bit 5ghz currently sitting at 4.9 or so can get it to run stable for bout 30 mins or so before my cpu starts to throttle. neither of my temps socket or mother board are passing there safety threshhold so its leaving me confused. when it starts to throttle temps are usually around 45-49 for cpu core and 65-68 for cpu socket

currently bios settings are as follows:

vcore - 1.481
nb/cpu - 1.25
nb - 1.125
ht/mem/cpu - 2400mhz
fsb - 300
multi - 16.5
cpu llc - extremly high
cpu/nb llc - high
cpu/cpu nb current capability 130%

everything else is pretty much default.

now ive also heard it could be a vrm overheating problem. so i drilled and tapped 4 mobo standoffs into the heat sink and mounted 2x 9cfm 40mm fans to blow air across the fins. when the cpu starts to throttle i can touch the vrm heat sink and its warm to the touch at the most.. so.. im at a loss :/


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strutterfly*
> 
> hey guys havin a lil prob with some cpu throttling. was wondering if i can get some insight. before anyone asks yes all my energy saving features are turned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, like most others im trying to hit the bit 5ghz currently sitting at 4.9 or so can get it to run stable for bout 30 mins or so before my cpu starts to throttle. neither of my temps socket or mother board are passing there safety threshhold so its leaving me confused. when it starts to throttle temps are usually around 45-49 for cpu core and 65-68 for cpu socket
> 
> currently bios settings are as follows:
> 
> vcore - 1.481
> nb/cpu - 1.25
> nb - 1.125
> ht/mem/cpu - 2400mhz
> fsb - 300
> multi - 16.5
> cpu llc - extremly high
> cpu/nb llc - high
> cpu/cpu nb current capability 130%
> 
> everything else is pretty much default.
> 
> now ive also heard it could be a vrm overheating problem. so i drilled and tapped 4 mobo standoffs into the heat sink and mounted 2x 9cfm 40mm fans to blow air across the fins. when the cpu starts to throttle i can touch the vrm heat sink and its warm to the touch at the most.. so.. im at a loss :/


I had the M5A99X evo board and the same happened to me. 4.8ghz fine.....4.9ghz throttling. wasnt due to temps either. i also had spot fam on vrms and was warm to touch

I even bought a watercooling kit and still i couldnt stop the throttling. If you go back a few hundred pages you see screenshots etc of my problems. i tried bloody everything to solve it and i just couldnt.

Though one thing i didnt try was enabling HPC. maybe you could try this.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/asus-m5a99x-evo_3.html

about half way down it says this:
Take note that all of the power-saving technologies are enabled by default. There is an option called HPC Mode that prevents the CPU from lowering its clock rate under load.

how did i solve it?

I bought a sabertooth 990fx


----------



## Darth Krapter

Hi, just installed the FX-8320 and i'm starting to get that itch...

I just wanted to know what is the Max Temp i should aim for? (Prime and 24/7 use), it is summer here and i probably gonna hit the max temp long before i find some instability.

I'm using a Scythe Mine 2 (2 fans @12v) and a 690 II Advance (filled with fans)


----------



## sgtgates

hey Im looking for a good memory overclocking benchmark software to fiddle more with my ram with the 8350, I had maxxmem2 v1.91 then tried v 1.99 but got worse results probably for in compatibility, any suggestions/ links


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Krapter*
> 
> Hi, just installed the FX-8320 and i'm starting to get that itch...
> 
> I just wanted to know what is the Max Temp i should aim for? (Prime and 24/7 use), it is summer here and i probably gonna hit the max temp long before i find some instability.
> 
> I'm using a Scythe Mine 2 (2 fans @12v) and a 690 II Advance (filled with fans)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *General Information:*
> 
> - 62C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
> - Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
> - Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


----------



## Darth Krapter

Temps go over 62C with far less voltage than 1.55v (around 1.425v to be precise), at least that's what ASUS AI Suite tells me, i'm gonna try HW Monitor or AIDA. << (Prime)

Doing regular stuff like games, according to HW Monitor temps don't go over 50ºC.

Should i keep this?


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Krapter*
> 
> Temps go over 62C with far less voltage than 1.55v (around 1.425v to be precise), at least that's what ASUS AI Suite tells me, i'm gonna try HW Monitor or AIDA.


Well if that's about as far as you can get with all cores loaded why not try manipulating turbo for 4 modules loaded with a single thread each.

See where your temperatures land ?

I'd repeat and do for a single module too with check difference single vs both cores loaded in the module.

I did something like this with my phenom II x6 because the cores where fine up to 4.2ghz but would BSOD on above 4.3ghz with all cores loaded so I tested them all separately at 4.3ghz and they all ran fine so I said to my self well then My temperatures are my problem.

answer for me use turbo, lol
it was an insane idea, that worked out



settings where set with AOD and some other tools ( bad Voltage droop UD7)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 970A-UD3 is $100 and has 8+2 phase. It's a cut down 990FXA-UD3 with blue PCB and fewer PCI-e lanes, that's all. Quite the difference from the 970A-D3, believe me.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519


Interesting. Is this board a relatively new product?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 970A-UD3 is $100 and has 8+2 phase. It's a cut down 990FXA-UD3 with blue PCB and fewer PCI-e lanes, that's all. Quite the difference from the 970A-D3, believe me.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Is this board a relatively new product?
Click to expand...

ooooooold. Also has IOMMU support and core unlocking for Ph II's. Best budget board for home virtualization servers ever.


----------



## sdlvx

Can anyone explain what happened with my temps? As soon as temps spiked OCCT whined at me.


----------



## Deadboy90

Here, about 12 miutes of OCCT, thats all i was able to get out of it before it yelled at me.






Those massive spikes are still there even after I dropped the voltage. Maybe it has something to do with the throttling? I may have to go back to 4.2 ghz and test again, that was the last clockspeed I was able to get with a reasonable voltage.


----------



## Deadboy90

I ran it again at stock 3.5 ghz just for giggles and the spiking disappeared


----------



## Scorpion49

Is OCCT a good tester for these CPU's? I don't really want to use P95 as it seems to always have problems with FX series, cores drop out even if it is stable in every other test.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is OCCT a good tester for these CPU's? I don't really want to use P95 as it seems to always have problems with FX series, cores drop out even if it is stable in every other test.


Overdrive, IBT and OCCT are all good.


----------



## Deadboy90

Got it to 4.2ghz @ a mere 1.39v.





The spiking is gone too. Not sure why I can be stable at 4.2 ghz on 1.39v but need to go all the way to 1.47v for an extra 200 mhz.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Overdrive, IBT and OCCT are all good.


Great, thanks. I'm working on 5.0ghz right now, it passed the short run of IBT with 1.500v. Going to run it on maximum for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Heidi

Alrite guys...I am still using the old FX-8120 (4.5GHz 1.42V)...now, I do feel bit of an itch...should I pull the trigger and go with the Vishera (8350 vs 8320 diff in clocking plz) or abandon it altogether...plz!! So question is quite simple, does improvement from within Vishera will give me substantial improvement in applications..I am not playing games, well...and specifically virtualizations...need some clues fro mu guys...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Alrite guys...I am still using the old FX-8120 (4.5GHz 1.42V)...now, I do feel bit of an itch...should I pull the trigger and go with the Vishera (8350 vs 8320 diff in clocking plz) or abandon it altogether...plz!!


Hmm... tough one. That's certainly a big boy air cooler, so you could probably expect 4.7Ghz or so. That'd net you about 10% performance gain, along with slightly better power consumption. Do you do anything that would require that gain?


----------



## Heidi

Thanks for quick response...
I do quit a bit of CAD, rendering and photo/video projects...between studies for M$ certs and running small consultancy firm...therefore virtualization is in purpose of testing applications and setups...
Just clock increase isn't something primary on my list of improvements, however would be nice to reach that magic 5 but hey, let's be honest...do I really need it...benchmarking is behind me back...lool...anyway, I will be going 32GB on RAM side, plus few more additions later on...water cooler I've abandoned as this machine sits on me desk next to me ears, so thanks but no thanks any more, lool!!
The reason for Vishera is mainly will I experience any aid from FMA3 vs FMA4, increased IPC and...u know...all other thingies...
In the mean time I had big bad i7 3820 on me desk, but somehow I had some feeling that my BD works sweeter, less choppy, and in particular has at least 6 SATA 3 ports not 2...also I found that Intel SATA to be for some reason by my experience kinda lazy...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Thanks for quick response...
> I do quit a bit of CAD, rendering and photo/video projects...between studies for M$ certs and running small consultancy firm...therefore virtualization is in purpose of testing applications and setups...
> Just clock increase isn't something primary on my list of improvements, however would be nice to reach that magic 5 but hey, let's be honest...do I really need it...benchmarking is behind me back...lool...anyway, I will be going 32GB on RAM side, plus few more additions later on...water cooler I've abandoned as this machine sits on me desk next to me ears, so thanks but no thanks any more, lool!!
> The reason for Vishera is mainly will I experience any aid from FMA3 vs FMA4, increased IPC and...u know...all other thingies...
> In the mean time I had big bad i7 3820 on me desk, but somehow I had some feeling that my BD works sweeter, less choppy, and in particular has at least 6 SATA 3 ports not 2...also I found that Intel SATA to be for some reason by my experience kinda lazy...


Well shaving time off CAD and rendering would be a good reason. It handles Virtualization and 32GB well enough. (I throw 4 cores at my OpenSUSE VM because it won't impact anything else anyway and it just rips through tarballs.







) The 10% estimate accounts for the slight clock boost and the IPC boost, so that'd be overall increase aside from any other instruction sets that may or may not be in use. Your motherboard certainly won't hold an 8350 back at all.

To answer your earlier question, the main difference between the 8320 and 8350 is that the 8350 is better binned. It usually takes less voltage to run at the same clock, meaning lower temps, meaning you can push farther with weaker cooling. Some 8320s are just as good as 8350s, but it's a gamble.

As for AMD feeling smoother, you're not the first person with both sides to say that, not even in this thread. Something to keep in mind when people make jokes about more cores I guess.


----------



## Mickey_C1000

I'm having fun playing with my 8350 although I'm a bit concerned about the vdrop on the NB.

Is there anything i can do to hopefully fix this or is just a sensor bug. LLC is set to ultra high on the cpu and auto on the cpu/nb.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Got it to 4.2ghz @ a mere 1.39v. The spiking is gone too. Not sure why I can be stable at 4.2 ghz on 1.39v but need to go all the way to 1.47v for an extra 200 mhz.


What happens if you increase the frequency another notch (4.3Ghz) without increasing the voltage? What are your temps like the next notch up?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> I'm having fun playing with my 8350 although I'm a bit concerned about the vdrop on the NB.
> 
> Is there anything i can do to hopefully fix this or is just a sensor bug. LLC is set to ultra high on the cpu and auto on the cpu/nb.


Unless you have your CPU/NB voltage set to 1.1v which would be pretty low, that NB voltage looks like it's just for the NB Chipset. So it's not something that you have control over with LLC or anything like that. It could be a bug, or it could just be fluctuating because of the on/off load of the IBT test.


----------



## fabrizziop

Hey guys, sorry for bothering, but can a CM Hyper 212 Evo cooler handle the FX 8350 at stock clocks or a bit of overclock?. From my experience the stock AMD cooler is hot and noisy (over 5k RPMs). Thanks again.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What happens if you increase the frequency another notch (4.3Ghz) without increasing the voltage? What are your temps like the next notch up?


Thanks for responding, 4.3 is where things get a bit shaky, it's the point where I need to start upping the voltage to be stable and things start going to hell. I'll test it to to tonight and post the results.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> Much Better...
> Still not understanding IBT results...


is the 3.3v out of tolerance @3.1v
cant be helping
just noticed thought id mention


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry for bothering, but can a CM Hyper 212 Evo cooler handle the FX 8350 at stock clocks or a bit of overclock?. From my experience the stock AMD cooler is hot and noisy (over 5k RPMs). Thanks again.


Yes it could.

Also, do you know if your Motherboard will support an FX 8350? It's not listed for it, and none of the BIOS updates even mention it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks for responding, 4.3 is where things get a bit shaky, it's the point where I need to start upping the voltage to be stable and things start going to hell. I'll test it to to tonight and post the results.


Great. It would be good to see OCCT at 4.3Ghz at the same voltage as what you are running 4.2Ghz or even just a small voltage increase. If your temps are still ok, then hopefully it will show the actual issue at that frequency.

If nothing turns up on OCCT as to what the issue is I'd recommend following this guide

Core Failure Guide


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Will be crossing the 12 hour mark soon.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capta1nKirk*
> 
> Will be crossing the 12 hour mark soon.


Wow nice. Those are really good temps for a 12 hour run. Does your CPU have a high VID (Turbo Disabled)? Or does it just need that much for Prime?

Definitely check out the Data Collection Thread and post your settings when it's done running.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Wow nice. Those are really good temps for a 12 hour run. Does your CPU have a high VID (Turbo Disabled)? Or does it just need that much for Prime?
> 
> Definitely check out the Data Collection Thread and post your settings when it's done running.


That's what Prime requires.

It will do everything else at 0.05 less, but not Prime.

EDIT: Stock (non-turbo) VID is 1.35v


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capta1nKirk*
> 
> That's what Prime requires.
> 
> It will do everything else at 0.05 less, but not Prime.
> 
> EDIT: Stock (non-turbo) VID is 1.35v


Hmmm, you might have a Golden FX 8350. I'd bet with a CHV-Z and Water you'd be running over 5Ghz at a reasonable voltage.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

So something very interesting just occurred.

I'm at about 11h30m on Prime right now, and about 15 minutes ago I had to close the door to my office for a bit.

Ambient temps started to increase, and TMPIN2, what everyone has always said is the northbridge, hit 70C.

At that exact moment, the board beeped, and Vcore was decreased to 1.376. I assume this is the MOS protection that was noted in a BIOS update a few revisions ago.

So that means either TMPIN2 is NOT the NB but is indeed the MOS/VRM temp as has been suggested before, or that MOS/VRM protection kicks in based on NB temp.

In any case, it is still priming with 18 minutes to go.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capta1nKirk*
> 
> So something very interesting just occurred.
> 
> I'm at about 11h30m on Prime right now, and about 15 minutes ago I had to close the door to my office for a bit.
> 
> Ambient temps started to increase, and TMPIN2, what everyone has always said is the northbridge, hit 70C.
> 
> At that exact moment, the board beeped, and Vcore was decreased to 1.376. I assume this is the MOS protection that was noted in a BIOS update a few revisions ago.
> 
> So that means either TMPIN2 is NOT the NB but is indeed the MOS/VRM temp as has been suggested before, or that MOS/VRM protection kicks in based on NB temp.
> 
> In any case, it is still priming with 18 minutes to go.


Did you just buy your chip? Do you happen to have the patch number? It sounds like you have something good.



Did you disable thermal throttling in the PC Health section of the BIOS? I turned mine off and walked past 72c on TMPIN2 like nothing. I've gone past 70c like nothing a few times too.

90c is when these chips start to degrade. AMD is just very conservative with temps, probably because GloFo blows and they know it and they need a big safety net because there's probably a ton of variance in the quality of these chips.

Also, for anyone interested, I've been running this thing constantly above 1.55v with peaks of 1.62v with LLC under load, and I haven't seen any signs of degrading. Although if Capta1nKirk just bought a new chip and it's that good, I may want to get another. You know, for science.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

And that killed it









6 minutes short of 12h, 1 core failed prime, and it's my own fault GAH!

I am positive that had I not let ambient temps increase to the point of VRM protection kicking in, it would have passed 12+ hours no problem.

Still, good information for anyone on a 990FXA-UD3 (rev 1.0 at least), it appears that 70C on TMPIN2 is the key to VRM protection kicking in and throttling Vcore.


----------



## fabrizziop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yes it could.
> 
> Also, do you know if your Motherboard will support an FX 8350? It's not listed for it, and none of the BIOS updates even mention it.
> Great. It would be good to see OCCT at 4.3Ghz at the same voltage as what you are running 4.2Ghz or even just a small voltage increase. If your temps are still ok, then hopefully it will show the actual issue at that frequency.
> 
> If nothing turns up on OCCT as to what the issue is I'd recommend following this guide
> 
> Core Failure Guide


Yeah, I know, I'm checking out what motherboard will I get.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Did you just buy your chip? Do you happen to have the patch number? It sounds like you have something good.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> ***snipped image***
> 
> Did you disable thermal throttling in the PC Health section of the BIOS? I turned mine off and walked past 72c on TMPIN2 like nothing. I've gone past 70c like nothing a few times too.
> 
> 90c is when these chips start to degrade. AMD is just very conservative with temps, probably because GloFo blows and they know it and they need a big safety net because there's probably a ton of variance in the quality of these chips.
> 
> Also, for anyone interested, I've been running this thing constantly above 1.55v with peaks of 1.62v with LLC under load, and I haven't seen any signs of degrading. Although if Capta1nKirk just bought a new chip and it's that good, I may want to get another. You know, for science.


That setting was indeed enabled in BIOS, I will test again with it disabled, just to see. I guess that's what I get for assuming it was tied to CPU temp as it's description says









Not certain how I want to proceed now though, as I already have active VRM and NB cooling in place. I don't know that I would want to leave that setting disabled full time, especially considering that I only ever get close to 70C running Prime or IBT, and only when I am an idiot and close the door to my office


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capta1nKirk*
> 
> *Not certain how I want to proceed now though*, as I already have active VRM and NB cooling in place. I don't know that I would want to leave that setting disabled full time, especially considering that I only ever get close to 70C running Prime or IBT, and only when I am an idiot and close the door to my office


I'll help you with that

This one

This one

This one

You can fill in the rest.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'll help you with that
> 
> This one
> 
> This one
> 
> This one
> 
> You can fill in the rest.


HA !

Is that all ?









I have been on the fence regarding the CVFZ vs UD7 for about a week now. I would probably go UD7 if I could guarantee a rev 1.1, as I do prefer it's layout and slot spacing.

And it's not red.

Not so sure about the H2O.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capta1nKirk*
> 
> 
> That setting was indeed enabled in BIOS, I will test again with it disabled, just to see. I guess that's what I get for assuming it was tied to CPU temp as it's description says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not certain how I want to proceed now though, as I already have active VRM and NB cooling in place. I don't know that I would want to leave that setting disabled full time, especially considering that I only ever get close to 70C running Prime or IBT, and only when I am an idiot and close the door to my office


I believe the setting in PC Health is an extra Gigabyte layer of protection and that it just reads socket temp and throttles that at 70c. I am on linux now and I've dug this up before, but I also believe Linux can read registers for max temps and I've read 70c is a warning zone and 90c is critical.


----------



## Krusher33

90c is the temperature at which silicon starts degrading.


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I believe the setting in PC Health is an extra Gigabyte layer of protection and that it just reads socket temp and throttles that at 70c. I am on linux now and I've dug this up before, but I also believe Linux can read registers for max temps and I've read 70c is a warning zone and 90c is critical.


Disabling that setting did the trick, rep for you and derp for me. It's interesting though, as all internet knowledge and even quotes from GB themselves suggest that TMPIN2 is NOT a CPU related temp, it is always said that it is the NB temp, at least for the UD3. I among others have always suspected it is indeed VRM temp, but I am not sure of that, and only have anecdotes to back that up.

You are also on a UD5 with DrMOS so unfortunately we cannot compare directly.

Testing [email protected] now, also dropped timings on the magic ram to [email protected]

To keep things cool during stress testing, for now I've just done as nature intended and opened a window to let some 0C air in


----------



## Krusher33

I was under the impression Prime isn't testing right for Visheras yet I'm seeing people using it here and there. Is it still true or did something change?


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was under the impression Prime isn't testing right for Visheras yet I'm seeing people using it here and there. Is it still true or did something change?


Not really sure, all I can say is that from my personal experience, stabilizing for Prime takes more than any other stress test.

I'm using 27.7 and have done a number of 12h + runs, and I have always been able to eventually stabilize for it as I inch up my OC.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was under the impression Prime isn't testing right for Visheras yet I'm seeing people using it here and there. Is it still true or did something change?


In a nutshell it would be safe to say that Prime is more of a test on the Power Delivery system of your motherboard.
Not only does the CPU have to be up to the task, but your entire system needs to be capable.

Which is quite the task for _*8 Cores*_ - _I almost hope we don't see 10 core versions_

Unless you will be stressing your sytem to that degree on a daily basis, then most people are fine with:
- Gaming/Benchmark Stable
- IBT Standard-High
- OCCT 30 Mins
- AOD Stability


----------



## bios_R_us

Well, after more than a week of happily using PSCheck, 3DMark came out... and proved me wrong  so far it's the only thing that managed to lock up my PC when using PSCheck, though all individual states have passed flawlessly... must be something in the pstate changing thing. Sad, because I can't just let it be, it would obsess me .. Back to regular OCs.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was under the impression Prime isn't testing right for Visheras yet I'm seeing people using it here and there. Is it still true or did something change?
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell it would be safe to say that Prime is more of a test on the Power Delivery system of your motherboard.
> Not only does the CPU have to be up to the task, but your entire system needs to be capable.
> 
> Which is quite the task for _*8 Cores*_ - _I almost hope we don't see 10 core versions_
> 
> Unless you will be stressing your sytem to that degree on a daily basis, then most people are fine with:
> - Gaming/Benchmark Stable
> - IBT Standard-High
> - OCCT 30 Mins
> - AOD Stability
Click to expand...

It's just that I remember when the chip first came out, nearly every one was failing prime even at stock?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was under the impression Prime isn't testing right for Visheras yet I'm seeing people using it here and there. Is it still true or did something change?


My experience has been that prime takes more voltage to pass than other tests at almost any clock. Then at above 4.7ghz something is a real challenge for the Vish to deal with as far as prime goes,above 5 ghz is nearly impossible for me to do.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My experience has been that prime takes more voltage to pass than other tests at almost any clock. Then at above 4.7ghz something is a real challenge for the Vish to deal with as far as prime goes,above 5 ghz is nearly impossible for me to do.


Same for me, im on 1.53v for 4.7 to run both prime and IBT avx, for 4.8 i would need like 1.57-1.58, you can guess for higher.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I was under the impression Prime isn't testing right for Visheras yet I'm seeing people using it here and there. Is it still true or did something change?


I've never had an issue with it.


----------



## sdlvx

For anyone that is interested, I gave my Blender benchmark file to someone with a 3930k at 4ghz.

The times were as follows:

Windows Official Build FX 8350 @ 5ghz: 2:20
Windows Official Build 39390 @ 4ghz: 1:28
Gentoo Linux Custom Build @ 5ghz: 1:08

Feels good man.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> For anyone that is interested, I gave my Blender benchmark file to someone with a 3930k at 4ghz.
> 
> The times were as follows:
> 
> Windows Official Build FX 8350 @ 5ghz: 2:20
> Windows Official Build 39390 @ 4ghz: 1:28
> Gentoo Linux Custom Build @ 5ghz: 1:08
> 
> Feels good man.


So your custom linux build ran faster than the 3930k? Thats very impressive.


----------



## Clowerweb

Ok, got a question for all you guys - I was able to OC my 8350 to 4.2 GHz with P95 temps around 48c under load (stayed at 48c from 5 minutes up to 10 minutes, so I was reasonably convinced this was a pretty accurate upper mark). So I decided that since I have around 12c to play around with to max out at around 60c, I'd bump my clock up to 4.5 GHz and CPU voltage to 1.375v.

For some reason, CPU-Z starts reporting that the CPU voltage was actually a 1.44v, and my temps went through the roof after only 1 minute of P95 (hit 70c in just over 1 minute).

My motherboard is the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and CPU cooler is the 120mm Zalman listed in the rig in my signature. I also have three 120mm fans in the case and plenty of ventilation. Not sure why it's bumping its own voltage up to 1.44v under load and suddenly going from 48c under load @ 4.2 GHz to 70c+ under load at 4.5 GHz.

Any ideas?









Edit to add: CPUZ is registering the correct voltage while idle (1.38v) and i have C'n'Q off as well as turbo, and it's holding steady idle at the 1.38v I set it to, and 28c idle temps @ 4.517 GHz. It's the strangest thing. I know the heat has to have something to do with the BIOS bumping the voltage to 1.44v under load, but how do I stop it from doing that?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It's just that I remember when the chip first came out, nearly every one was failing prime even at stock?


That was most likely only due to this:
Quote:


> 27.6 beta April 24, 2012[38] Bug fixes; (v27.5 was skipped;[39] the underlying math libraries went through a revision, but Prime95 was not modified.)
> 
> Known bugs and fixes:
> 
> 1. Does not work on AMD Bulldozer processors. Fixed in gwnum 27.5 (there will not be a prime95 27.5).


I wonder if it would be safe enough to only run 6 workers on Prime. As long as it's returning correct results then it's stable that way at least.
Unless you need it full system stable for Folding etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, got a question for all you guys


If your LLC setting is Auto, it might be using too high of a setting. I'd recommend using the most current BIOS, 1302 or 1503 and follow the Asus OC Guide in the OP.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, got a question for all you guys - I was able to OC my 8350 to 4.2 GHz with P95 temps around 48c under load (stayed at 48c from 5 minutes up to 10 minutes, so I was reasonably convinced this was a pretty accurate upper mark). So I decided that since I have around 12c to play around with to max out at around 60c, I'd bump my clock up to 4.5 GHz and CPU voltage to 1.375v.
> 
> For some reason, CPU-Z starts reporting that the CPU voltage was actually a 1.44v, and my temps went through the roof after only 1 minute of P95 (hit 70c in just over 1 minute).
> 
> My motherboard is the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and CPU cooler is the 120mm Zalman listed in the rig in my signature. I also have three 120mm fans in the case and plenty of ventilation. Not sure why it's bumping its own voltage up to 1.44v under load and suddenly going from 48c under load @ 4.2 GHz to 70c+ under load at 4.5 GHz.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: CPUZ is registering the correct voltage while idle (1.38v) and i have C'n'Q off as well as turbo, and it's holding steady idle at the 1.38v I set it to, and 28c idle temps @ 4.517 GHz. It's the strangest thing. I know the heat has to have something to do with the BIOS bumping the voltage to 1.44v under load, but how do I stop it from doing that?


That seems really wierd, I was about to say you might have turbo enabled but I saw you said that you disabled it. Try using another program other than p95, it's been known to cause issues with Vishera chips. Use OCCT and get back to us.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok got my 4.3 and 4.4 results.

4.3






All buttery smooth, 4.3 ghz on 1.39v for 15+ minutes and im sure it would have ran longer if I didnt stop it.

4.4 ghz






I had to push voltage all the way to 1.429 to get it OCCT stable at a mere 100 mhz more and it still gave an error at about 12 minutes. One of those weird spikes reappeared too and I dont think it had anything to do with throttling, my max temp was 60c. Im getting to bed I'd appreciate any insight guys, Night.


----------



## Shea2152

Hey boys, how is my Overclock?

I'm using some random rockettfish cooler, and an Antec 902. Is this, "good" ? I can't get past this, i'm hitting high 50s in games and realistic use of my CPU and almost 65 in benchmarks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2683888


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Hey boys, how is my Overclock?
> 
> I'm using some random rockettfish cooler, and an Antec 902. Is this, "good" ? I can't get past this, i'm hitting high 50s in games and realistic use of my CPU and almost 65 in benchmarks.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683888


For "Some Random Cooler", ya it's good.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> Hey boys, how is my Overclock?
> 
> I'm using some random rockettfish cooler, and an Antec 902. Is this, "good" ? I can't get past this, i'm hitting high 50s in games and realistic use of my CPU and almost 65 in benchmarks.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683888


You have almost the same setup as I do, different RAM. Did you stress test that OC with any specific program? IBT/OCCT/AMD overdrive or (debatable) Prime95? If so and you're stable, I'd say you're doing pretty good. What LLC setting are you using and what are your peak voltages during load?


----------



## S.M.

What's everyone's opinion on the MSI GD65v2?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130650


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Now I am going to get to see what the 8350 will do graphically.
> I already have the four rads installed, got the third pump in, and the rest of the project showed up.






The last of the upgrades showed up for the weekend project








Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4) 2133MHz 9-11-10-27


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on the MSI GD65v2?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130650


for single gpu it looks OK but not really for two cards only supports 16x8x for the pcie. Not really a plus IMO. It supports sli and crossfire x and has a 8+2 ower phase. If you can get one for the right price to play with why not.r


----------



## Subvibes

HELP!

I just installed my new FX 8350 and made sure fans are on correctly, thermal paste is good...
But I'm getting crazy Temps.

Pic 1 is Idle

Pic 2 is after running Stability Test for about 10secs.




Ask me any questions you like, and I just updated my profile with as much info as I can on my rig...

(I have been building for years and feel pretty confident I know what I'm doing)

I live in Sydney Australia so cooling is normally a slight problem but I've never seen a CPU get so warm so fast out of the box!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subvibes*
> 
> HELP!
> 
> I just installed my new FX 8350 and made sure fans are on correctly, thermal paste is good...
> But I'm getting crazy Temps.
> 
> Pic 1 is Idle
> 
> Pic 2 is after running Stability Test for about 10secs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask me any questions you like, and I just updated my profile with as much info as I can on my rig...
> 
> (I have been building for years and feel pretty confident I know what I'm doing)
> 
> I live in Sydney Australia so cooling is normally a slight problem but I've never seen a CPU get so warm so fast out of the box!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


g'day mate









idle at nearly 50c is just wow at any clock but at stock sounds like your cooler isnt up to much.

are you sure its seated properly on the cpu? and are you only putting a pea sized amount of thermal paste on?

Ive had a look for your cooler and i cant find much information. i did find deep cool site and looked at some of the sites in europe on where to buy and none of them stock this cooler anymore. leads me to think thats its a poor cooler.

Also it only has 2 heatpipes and 1 92mm fan. i fail to understand how they say its compatible with fx x8 cpu's

if you want my advice id say buy a better cooler.

edit. i should learn to read lol They are only compatible with 95w cpu's too

the fx 8350 is 125w cpu there is your problem









http://fan.opinion-on.com/deepcool/iceedge200te.html


----------



## Subvibes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> g'day mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idle at nearly 50c is just wow at any clock but at stock sounds like your cooler isnt up to much.
> 
> are you sure its seated properly on the cpu? and are you only putting a pea sized amount of thermal paste on?
> 
> Ive had a look for your cooler and i cant find much information. i did find deep cool site and looked at some of the sites in europe on where to buy and none of them stock this cooler anymore. leads me to think thats its a poor cooler.
> 
> Also it only has 2 heatpipes and 1 92mm fan. i fail to understand how they say its compatible with fx x8 cpu's
> 
> if you want my advice id say buy a better cooler.
> 
> edit. i should learn to read lol Theres are only compatible with 95w cpu's too
> 
> the fx 8350 is 125w cpu there is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fan.opinion-on.com/deepcool/iceedge200te.html


Ah crapsticks.
That's so simple, and I was racking my brain...
I can't believe I didn't notice that stat on the cooler.
I'll pick up a decent heatsink this week.
Thanks for even taking the time to look at my components.
Much appreciated!

I'll get some sleep knowing it's nothing to worry about...
Cheers.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on the MSI GD65v2?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130650


Are you looking to replace your 970 board?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subvibes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> g'day mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idle at nearly 50c is just wow at any clock but at stock sounds like your cooler isnt up to much.
> 
> are you sure its seated properly on the cpu? and are you only putting a pea sized amount of thermal paste on?
> 
> Ive had a look for your cooler and i cant find much information. i did find deep cool site and looked at some of the sites in europe on where to buy and none of them stock this cooler anymore. leads me to think thats its a poor cooler.
> 
> Also it only has 2 heatpipes and 1 92mm fan. i fail to understand how they say its compatible with fx x8 cpu's
> 
> if you want my advice id say buy a better cooler.
> 
> edit. i should learn to read lol Theres are only compatible with 95w cpu's too
> 
> the fx 8350 is 125w cpu there is your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fan.opinion-on.com/deepcool/iceedge200te.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ah crapsticks.
> That's so simple, and I was racking my brain...
> I can't believe I didn't notice that stat on the cooler.
> I'll pick up a decent heatsink this week.
> Thanks for even taking the time to look at my components.
> Much appreciated!
> 
> I'll get some sleep knowing it's nothing to worry about...
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

For now though you should be able to lower the voltage a bit just to get by till you get a new cooler. Seems a lot of people have lowered their voltage for the stock speed and it has been doing fine.

On another note... I saw an article at Tom's... something about new PD's in June with better IPC?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on the MSI GD65v2?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130650
> 
> 
> 
> for single gpu it looks OK but not really for two cards only supports 16x8x for the pcie. Not really a plus IMO. It supports sli and crossfire x and has a 8+2 ower phase. If you can get one for the right price to play with why not.r
Click to expand...

Running the second card @ PCIe 16 @x8 does not result in performance hit of any significance for gaming. Actually have a look at the performance of an x4 interface.
a little light reading.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on the MSI GD65v2?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130650


I had it traded up to a Sabertooth R2... Not so hot on overclocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> for single gpu it looks OK but not really for two cards only supports 16x8x for the pcie. Not really a plus IMO. It supports sli and crossfire x and has a 8+2 ower phase. If you can get one for the right price to play with why not.r


yeah.. and im still not sure why i couldn't get it stable after 4.5 on that board with an 8350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you looking to replace your 970 board?


I still got the board if you want to try to prove me wrong on it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> What's everyone's opinion on the MSI GD65v2?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130650
> 
> 
> 
> for single gpu it looks OK but not really for two cards only supports 16x8x for the pcie. Not really a plus IMO. It supports sli and crossfire x and has a 8+2 ower phase. If you can get one for the right price to play with why not.r
Click to expand...

Lack of LLC and reliance on software overclocking would be two good reasons. Even the 970a-UD3 is better in that respect. If going MSI, at least get the GD80. Unlike the GD65, it's actually shown to be usable if not good. (I still hold bias against MSI AMD boards in general, but cssorkinman seems to be holding in there just fine, so I'll make an exception)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For now though you should be able to lower the voltage a bit just to get by till you get a new cooler. Seems a lot of people have lowered their voltage for the stock speed and it has been doing fine.
> 
> On another note... I saw an article at Tom's... something about new PD's in June with better IPC?


Ya, "Second Generation Piledriver".

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357756/wccf-second-generation-piledriver-fx-cpus-expected-in-june-2013

I'm not expecting much. Maybe something like the C3 revision for the denebs.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I had it traded up to a Sabertooth R2... Not so hot on overclocking
> yeah.. and im still not sure why i couldn't get it stable after 4.5 on that board with an 8350
> I still got the board if you want to try to prove me wrong on it


lol not about proving you wrong ,but I need another vishera chip first







. I think I'm gonna try a crosshair , ud7 or maybe an extreme 9, not sure which one to go for , any suggs?
Guys in this thread haven't had very good luck with the 65 board. I have seen a guy in another forum push an 8320 to over 5 ghz with his 65 but that's not the norm by any means.
The odd thing is that the boards above and below the 65 have drmos and it does not, could explain some of the issues.
If he was looking to replace his giga 970 he probably would be better off with a 990 ud3.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol not about proving you wrong ,but I need another vishera chip first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'm gonna try a crosshair , ud7 or maybe an extreme 9, not sure which one to go for , any suggs?
> Guys in this thread haven't had very good luck with the 65 board. I have seen a guy in another forum push an 8320 to over 5 ghz with his 65 but that's not the norm by any means.
> The odd thing is that the boards above and below the 65 have drmos and it does not, could explain some of the issues.
> If he was looking to replace his giga 970 he probably would be better off with a 990 ud3.


nah i hope you do prove me wrong.. haha


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I had it traded up to a Sabertooth R2... Not so hot on overclocking
> yeah.. and im still not sure why i couldn't get it stable after 4.5 on that board with an 8350
> I still got the board if you want to try to prove me wrong on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol not about proving you wrong ,but I need another vishera chip first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'm gonna try a crosshair , ud7 or maybe an extreme 9, not sure which one to go for , any suggs?
> Guys in this thread haven't had very good luck with the 65 board. I have seen a guy in another forum push an 8320 to over 5 ghz with his 65 but that's not the norm by any means.
> The odd thing is that the boards above and below the 65 have drmos and it does not, could explain some of the issues.
> If he was looking to replace his giga 970 he probably would be better off with a 990 ud3.
Click to expand...

Hey CSS,
I own all of the above and OC'ing wise the CVF-Z and the UD7 run a dead heat. I prefer the power delivery of the CVF however. The UD7 is the only one with quad CF capabilities if that comes into play. I have run quad crossfire on the CVF however with a PCIe pass-thru extension though, so it cab be done.


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks for the info Red


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I had it traded up to a Sabertooth R2... Not so hot on overclocking
> yeah.. and im still not sure why i couldn't get it stable after 4.5 on that board with an 8350
> I still got the board if you want to try to prove me wrong on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol not about proving you wrong ,but I need another vishera chip first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'm gonna try a crosshair , ud7 or maybe an extreme 9, not sure which one to go for , any suggs?
> Guys in this thread haven't had very good luck with the 65 board. I have seen a guy in another forum push an 8320 to over 5 ghz with his 65 but that's not the norm by any means.
> The odd thing is that the boards above and below the 65 have drmos and it does not, could explain some of the issues.
> If he was looking to replace his giga 970 he probably would be better off with a 990 ud3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey CSS,
> I own all of the above and OC'ing wise the CVF-Z and the UD7 run a dead heat. I prefer the power delivery of the CVF however. The UD7 is the only one with quad CF capabilities if that comes into play. I have run quad crossfire on the CVF however with a PCIe pass-thru extension though, so it cab be done.
Click to expand...

can you link to the pcie padsthru cable? that's pretty neat I'd like to see how that works


----------



## Ashura

Hey guys,

A few weeks back when I was replacing my heatsink, I noticed that the stock thermal paste had overflown/oozed to the sides of my chip.
When I cleaned it, I saw that it had slightly corroded my chip(sides). Now, I talked to the AMD tech support guy & he told me that its fine as long the CPU is running fine.
Since its working well & has a 3yr warranty, I shouldn't worry.
I know it was foolish, but I didn't took a picture









So, should I request an RMA or is it fine?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok got my 4.3 and 4.4 results.
> 
> All buttery smooth, 4.3 ghz on 1.39v for 15+ minutes and im sure it would have ran longer if I didnt stop it.
> 
> I had to push voltage all the way to 1.429 to get it OCCT stable at a mere 100 mhz more and it still gave an error at about 12 minutes. One of those weird spikes reappeared too and I dont think it had anything to do with throttling, my max temp was 60c. Im getting to bed I'd appreciate any insight guys, Night.


I don't see the CPU Socket temp in your listing of pictures. But if your Core Temp was hitting 60, then your Socket could be way above that. It seems that these M5A99FX boards will start to throttle when the Socket Temp hits around 74 Celsius.

So you're probably stuck at 4.3Ghz without better cooling. You can take your back panel off and have a fan blowing on the socket to see if it will help with temps on the socket. Maybe you could get 4.4Ghz with lower voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A few weeks back when I was replacing my heatsink, I noticed that the stock thermal paste had overflown/oozed to the sides of my chip.
> When I cleaned it, I saw that it had slightly corroded my chip(sides). Now, I talked to the AMD tech support guy & he told me that its fine as long the CPU is running fine.
> Since its working well & has a 3yr warranty, I shouldn't worry.
> I know it was foolish, but I didn't took a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, should I request an RMA or is it fine?


If it's just a bit of etching on the IHS (Integrated Heat Spreader) then it's fine. The CPU is underneath, and the IHS is so thick it wont matter.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I don't see the CPU Socket temp in your listing of pictures. But if your Core Temp was hitting 60, then your Socket could be way above that. It seems that these M5A99FX boards will start to throttle when the Socket Temp hits around 74 Celsius.
> 
> So you're probably stuck at 4.3Ghz without better cooling. You can take your back panel off and have a fan blowing on the socket to see if it will help with temps on the socket. Maybe you could get 4.4Ghz with lower voltages.


*sigh* you may be right I probably an stuck at 4.3 but I can't do lower voltages, for some reason I need to crank my voltages a ridiculous amount to get from 4.3 to 4.4.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If it's just a bit of etching on the IHS (Integrated Heat Spreader) then it's fine. The CPU is underneath, and the IHS is so thick it wont matter.


Yes. Its on the IHS.
Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A few weeks back when I was replacing my heatsink, I noticed that the stock thermal paste had overflown/oozed to the sides of my chip.
> When I cleaned it, I saw that it had slightly corroded my chip(sides). Now, I talked to the AMD tech support guy & he told me that its fine as long the CPU is running fine.
> Since its working well & has a 3yr warranty, I shouldn't worry.
> I know it was foolish, but I didn't took a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, should I request an RMA or is it fine?


It should be fine. There is no way AMD shipped electrically conductive thermal paste with stock setup. It is probably just stained or something, thermal paste can be kind of nasty like that. I remember AS5 and having hands like the tin man in Wizard of Oz. Well I might be exaggerating but still.


----------



## Wickedtt

Hey guys so i was having the issue hitting my heatwall at 4.5ghz 1.43v but now ive done 4.7ghz at 1.46v with 87-90 Gflops stable in avxibt I think i found a 8320 winner still hits 59-60C under stress. Still waiting on my RS240 should be here by monday. So does the Gflops sounds right for that clock or am i still alittle low? I wish i had my 1090T back so easy to clock and forget haha.


----------



## jellybeans69

Everythin has arrived







, currently on stock cooler, prolly once i get h100i for my folding rig it's gonna get the the leftover evo 212 to cool em


----------



## hucklebuck

I have just purchased an FX-8320. I OC'd it to 4Ghz. I have Hardware Monitor running along side IBT and CPU-Z. One of the cpu temps reads 68 C max and then another reads 60 C max.. Is the 68 C a socket temp and the 60 C core temp? I have been reading lots on this and thats what it seams to be. Can someone clarify this? Cause I've heard its ok to go up to 62 C on the core temps. I have a pic attached .

OC.png 1034k .png file


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have just purchased an FX-8320. I OC'd it to 4Ghz. I have Hardware Monitor running along side IBT and CPU-Z. One of the cpu temps reads 68 C max and then another reads 60 C max.. Is the 68 C a socket temp and the 60 C core temp? I have been reading lots on this and thats what it seams to be. Can someone clarify this? Cause I've heard its ok to go up to 62 C on the core temps. I have a pic attached .
> 
> OC.png 1034k .png file


package is core temp so the 60 is where you are at.. ouch on the cooling though.. 1.284v hitting 60c is a bit high


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have just purchased an FX-8320. I OC'd it to 4Ghz. I have Hardware Monitor running along side IBT and CPU-Z. One of the cpu temps reads 68 C max and then another reads 60 C max.. Is the 68 C a socket temp and the 60 C core temp? I have been reading lots on this and thats what it seams to be. Can someone clarify this? Cause I've heard its ok to go up to 62 C on the core temps. I have a pic attached .
> 
> OC.png 1034k .png file


That's correct but did you have CnQ on? Because the CPUz was showing only 1.25 volt or something like that.

By the way use the picture button next time. That way we don't have go through the steps of downloading the pic and then opening it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quick oc on stock cooler, those are idle temps, tbh what is tjmax of these cpu's?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quick oc on stock cooler, those are idle temps, tbh what is tjmax of these cpu's?


Nice, you got that together quick.

Temps and all that is in the 1st post.

Stress that CPU, see how loud the stock cooler can get.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Nice, you got that together quick.
> 
> Temps and all that is in the 1st post.
> 
> Stress that CPU, see how loud the stock cooler can get.


My 7850 is prolly bit louder + i wouldn't hear over the sound of music i listen

66/60/66* after few mins of Prime95 with avx heat test

P.S I haven't had an AMD rig since C2D came out on 775 years ago


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> package is core temp so the 60 is where you are at.. ouch on the cooling though.. 1.284v hitting 60c is a bit high


I'm on stock cooling. Any ideas on good cooling on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 in a Z9 ATX Mid Tower case? My ram is really small so it wont get in the way. That wont break the bank.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm on stock cooling. Any ideas on good cooling on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 in a Z9 ATX Mid Tower case? My ram is really small so it wont get in the way. That wont break the bank.


well depends on what will break the bank.. if you want to oc that baby id go with an h100/h100i or similar.. I have the same board so your limit is going to be cooling


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm on stock cooling. Any ideas on good cooling on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 in a Z9 ATX Mid Tower case? My ram is really small so it wont get in the way. That wont break the bank.


Pretty much what fears said, 240 mm radiator is about the minimum for 4.8ghz plus


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I had it traded up to a Sabertooth R2... Not so hot on overclocking
> yeah.. and im still not sure why i couldn't get it stable after 4.5 on that board with an 8350
> I still got the board if you want to try to prove me wrong on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol not about proving you wrong ,but I need another vishera chip first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'm gonna try a crosshair , ud7 or maybe an extreme 9, not sure which one to go for , any suggs?
> Guys in this thread haven't had very good luck with the 65 board. I have seen a guy in another forum push an 8320 to over 5 ghz with his 65 but that's not the norm by any means.
> The odd thing is that the boards above and below the 65 have drmos and it does not, could explain some of the issues.
> If he was looking to replace his giga 970 he probably would be better off with a 990 ud3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey CSS,
> I own all of the above and OC'ing wise the CVF-Z and the UD7 run a dead heat. I prefer the power delivery of the CVF however. The UD7 is the only one with quad CF capabilities if that comes into play. I have run quad crossfire on the CVF however with a PCIe pass-thru extension though, so it cab be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you link to the pcie padsthru cable? that's pretty neat I'd like to see how that works
Click to expand...

Hey Ihate,
Not much to it really. just a passive pass thru that you can sneak in under the double spaced card above it

This is my 2009 CIVF rig using the pass thru


----------



## ihatelolcats

but the board only supports three way crossfire i thought..? that must only be because of the space issue


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> but the board only supports three way crossfire i thought..? that must only be because of the space issue


That is correct sir. The last PCIe is an x4 commonly and mistakenly thought of as useless (see link)
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

It is not however.









Here is where I got it BTW
http://www.adexelec.com/pciexp.htm#PEXP16-SX-SW


----------



## cssorkinman

Suppose it will catch my Vishera?


----------



## hucklebuck

I have been running stress tests, did a 1 hour IBT. I had Hardware Monitor, Core Temp, AMD Overdrive going to monitor the temps. I get mixed results.

Core Temp shows a minimum 22 C and a max 63 C.
Hardware Monitor shows min. 22 C and a max 96 C.
AMD Overdrive shows all the different core temps. Some have a minimum value of 0.88, 0.38, 0.75.. Some max at 63.38, 192.75 , 160.62 on a few of them. But all the averages show 56.93.. all temps are C.
I ran the latest OCCT earlier today and it said that core 0 was at some really high number in the first 3 seconds. It wouldn't let me test so I just watched the monitor and it stayed at that temp min and max .

What the heck is going on? Do I have a bad cpu?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it will catch my Vishera?


wow.... i had to bump my chip up to 1.5 to hit 4.1 when i had my 1100t ... /tears


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have been running stress tests, did a 1 hour IBT. I had Hardware Monitor, Core Temp, AMD Overdrive going to monitor the temps. I get mixed results.
> 
> Core Temp shows a minimum 22 C and a max 63 C.
> Hardware Monitor shows min. 22 C and a max 96 C.
> AMD Overdrive shows all the different core temps. Some have a minimum value of 0.88, 0.38, 0.75.. Some max at 63.38, 192.75 , 160.62 on a few of them. But all the averages show 56.93.. all temps are C.
> I ran the latest OCCT earlier today and it said that core 0 was at some really high number in the first 3 seconds. It wouldn't let me test so I just watched the monitor and it stayed at that temp min and max .
> 
> What the heck is going on? Do I have a bad cpu?


Sounds like a broken temp to me.


----------



## hucklebuck

I've got 15 days to return it to Microcenter.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> wow.... i had to bump my chip up to 1.5 to hit 4.1 when i had my 1100t ... /tears


I ordered 2 of these from newegg the same day, both unlock and both will validate @ 4.6 ghz @ under 1.45 volts. I need better cooling to really clock it up as it hits 60 C at 4.3 in cinebench.
Talk about winning the silicon lotto


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have just purchased an FX-8320. I OC'd it to 4Ghz. I have Hardware Monitor running along side IBT and CPU-Z. One of the cpu temps reads 68 C max and then another reads 60 C max.. Is the 68 C a socket temp and the 60 C core temp? I have been reading lots on this and thats what it seams to be. Can someone clarify this? Cause I've heard its ok to go up to 62 C on the core temps. I have a pic attached .
> 
> OC.png 1034k .png file


You want to watch the Package temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> Quick oc on stock cooler, those are idle temps, tbh what is tjmax of these cpu's?


62C on the Core, Package Temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> package is core temp so the 60 is where you are at.. ouch on the cooling though.. 1.284v hitting 60c is a bit high
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on stock cooling. Any ideas on good cooling on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 in a Z9 ATX Mid Tower case? My ram is really small so it wont get in the way. That wont break the bank.
Click to expand...

You can start with cable management and getting most of those cables behind the motherboard as to not block airflow. That's free.


----------



## S.M.

FX-8320 for $149.99 in case you guys missed it.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1358311


----------



## electech13

Just purchased my 8350 last week and also got a ga-990fxa-ud3 board. I know the only difference from ud3/5/7 are 2/3/4 vid card sli or cf capabilities and extra heatsinks/heat pipes on the north/south bridges..only 1 video card here so the ud3 was fine. I definitely wanted 4.5GHz oc and hopefully up to 5. Using Corsair H100 water cooler.
I was able to get to 4.5GHz fairly easily and 4.6/4.7 with some work but the voltages are higher then they should be and fluctuate too much...I'm easily under 50 degrees c at load so temps are fine even with volts going over 1.51..

Ultimately all I want to know or get advise on is this mobo. I like Gigabyte but not sure if this board is preferred. Many here say the board is great for the 8350 and to oc it but should I consider an Asus instead?

Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 is the alternative I'm considering or even the Crosshair V.

I'm primarily curious about digi+ power controls and the various other bios options that help with oc'ing this chip. I've read the vrm controls are better and this board is more stable but would like more info and or opinions.

So basically, what's your preference for this chip...gigabyte or Asus..and why? And the Crosshair V, what are the advantages on that over the M5a99fx pro for the extra $30-$40?

update:

well as seen on various posts about recommending LLC to be at high or highest levels if available I had mine at extreme and thus the reason the voltage was so elevated but I didn't expect it to make that much of a difference. Even still it easily kept under 50 degrees even when pushing 1.55v at 4.5GHz-4.85GHz.. I have since tried lower LLC levels and the voltages are much lower and temps are even cooler although that wasn't a problem anyways (yet). but shouldn't LLC be at higher levels if you have the option and want a stable (higher) oc?
And outside of that, the heavily fluctuating clock speeds and voltages are what is puzzling me. Regardless of low or high LLC setting. Low or high or auto voltages and ALL of the speed/control bios features are OFF (C&Q, CE1, C6, etc, etc) yet when under full LOAD the multiplier keeps dropping thus changing the clock from whatever oc I'm at 4.5, 4.7, etc... down to 3.5 or 2.5...just for a second..and thus the voltages change with it.. and it keeps going back and forth as if it is throttling itself a little bit...I don't get it. Can someone explain this? The volts are WELL within ranges and the temps are even UNDER 40 degrees...so cold basically..all setting off... is this the mobo? or the chip?

This is why I asked about the mobo in the first place. The lack of certain bios settings/features is something I'm a bit concerned about...these fluctuations are puzzling...albeit, I'm running rather stable at all my oc's up to around 4.7/4.8GHZ thus far...so that's fine... but still wondering if I should change boards...or what might be up with the things I'm explaining thus far...
Thanks


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, got a question for all you guys - I was able to OC my 8350 to 4.2 GHz with P95 temps around 48c under load (stayed at 48c from 5 minutes up to 10 minutes, so I was reasonably convinced this was a pretty accurate upper mark). So I decided that since I have around 12c to play around with to max out at around 60c, I'd bump my clock up to 4.5 GHz and CPU voltage to 1.375v.
> 
> For some reason, CPU-Z starts reporting that the CPU voltage was actually a 1.44v, and my temps went through the roof after only 1 minute of P95 (hit 70c in just over 1 minute).
> 
> My motherboard is the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and CPU cooler is the 120mm Zalman listed in the rig in my signature. I also have three 120mm fans in the case and plenty of ventilation. Not sure why it's bumping its own voltage up to 1.44v under load and suddenly going from 48c under load @ 4.2 GHz to 70c+ under load at 4.5 GHz.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: CPUZ is registering the correct voltage while idle (1.38v) and i have C'n'Q off as well as turbo, and it's holding steady idle at the 1.38v I set it to, and 28c idle temps @ 4.517 GHz. It's the strangest thing. I know the heat has to have something to do with the BIOS bumping the voltage to 1.44v under load, but how do I stop it from doing that?


Best idea: don't use Prime 95 it is a volttage pig. Use IBT at "high" setting for at least 20 runs. and/or use OCCT.


----------



## Ashura

My motherboard supports the FX 8350 out of the box. But the BIOS version is quite outdated.
Should I update my Bios to the latest version?
http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/M5A97_R20/#support_Download_30

My BIOS ver, is 0906.
I read somewhere that skipping 4/5 versions ahead might not work.
Need some advice.


----------



## Heidi

OK guys...FX-8350, 18*250MHz for full 4.5GHz...at 1.4V and CPU NB at 1.225V...RAM at 1666...all power saving on, stable as stone...for now...and after long time, RAID 0 using two mechanicals, with great results, almost 400MB/s read/write and no issue with TRIM lool...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> My motherboard supports the FX 8350 out of the box. But the BIOS version is quite outdated.
> Should I update my Bios to the latest version?
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/M5A97_R20/#support_Download_30
> 
> My BIOS ver, is 0906.
> I read somewhere that skipping 4/5 versions ahead might not work.
> Need some advice.


you wont be skipping









updated bios only adds new stuff from the previous version so ull be getting all other versions plus the lastest in the latest bios.


----------



## Ashura

Alright!
Took the Leap








Updated to 1503.


Was Insanely nervous!


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it will catch my Vishera?


why does cinibench say 3ghz and cpuz says 4.2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it will catch my Vishera?
> 
> 
> 
> why does cinibench say 3ghz and cpuz says 4.2
Click to expand...

Cine takes from BIOS when the program is started up, not programs. MSI's 900-series boards pretty much require software overclocking.

@cssorkinman no, because I don't think a silly little Ph II can belt out a 9+ in Cine without Phase or better.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, got a question for all you guys - I was able to OC my 8350 to 4.2 GHz with P95 temps around 48c under load (stayed at 48c from 5 minutes up to 10 minutes, so I was reasonably convinced this was a pretty accurate upper mark). So I decided that since I have around 12c to play around with to max out at around 60c, I'd bump my clock up to 4.5 GHz and CPU voltage to 1.375v.
> 
> For some reason, CPU-Z starts reporting that the CPU voltage was actually a 1.44v, and my temps went through the roof after only 1 minute of P95 (hit 70c in just over 1 minute).
> 
> My motherboard is the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and CPU cooler is the 120mm Zalman listed in the rig in my signature. I also have three 120mm fans in the case and plenty of ventilation. Not sure why it's bumping its own voltage up to 1.44v under load and suddenly going from 48c under load @ 4.2 GHz to 70c+ under load at 4.5 GHz.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: CPUZ is registering the correct voltage while idle (1.38v) and i have C'n'Q off as well as turbo, and it's holding steady idle at the 1.38v I set it to, and 28c idle temps @ 4.517 GHz. It's the strangest thing. I know the heat has to have something to do with the BIOS bumping the voltage to 1.44v under load, but how do I stop it from doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> Best idea: don't use Prime 95 it is a volttage pig. Use IBT at "high" setting for at least 20 runs. and/or use OCCT.
Click to expand...

I used Prime last night after running the 20 passes in IBT AVX just to see how hot it could get. Have to get past the first set of tests and then you'll REALLY see it cooking. I did this in preparation of the summer months.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So your custom linux build ran faster than the 3930k? Thats very impressive.


isnt a 3930k 12 threads/12MBL3 vs 8Thread/8MB L3.

FWIW, Windows 7 and Windows 8 dont use the Modules correctly,

Linux is a shi-ton faster on a FX8 Core.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So your custom linux build ran faster than the 3930k? Thats very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> isnt a 3930k 12 threads/12MBL3 vs 8Thread/8MB L3.
> 
> FWIW, Windows 7 and Windows 8 dont use the Modules correctly,
> 
> Linux is a shi-ton faster on a FX8 Core.
Click to expand...

Correct which is why it's recommended to fold on Linux rather than Windows.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> isnt a 3930k 12 threads/12MBL3 vs 8Thread/8MB L3.
> 
> FWIW, Windows 7 and Windows 8 dont use the Modules correctly,
> 
> Linux is a shi-ton faster on a FX8 Core.


Yeah, I understand windows isn't using it properly, which is why that was impressive to me. It shows that the chip has potential if we make the software take advantage of it. Any link to this custom kernel? Which distro was it? I may try and set up a dual-boot to see how folding is on it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I understand windows isn't using it properly, which is why that was impressive to me. It shows that the chip has potential if we make the software take advantage of it. Any link to this custom kernel? Which distro was it? I may try and set up a dual-boot to see how folding is on it.


12.04 LTS does pretty well and has decent driver support.


----------



## SkateZilla

Windows is Coded for IntelX64/X86 Compatibility. Just sayin'.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> isnt a 3930k 12 threads/12MBL3 vs 8Thread/8MB L3.
> 
> FWIW, Windows 7 and Windows 8 dont use the Modules correctly,
> 
> Linux is a shi-ton faster on a FX8 Core.


If Linux is so much faster I wonder if that would translate into gaming power. Steam finally has support for Linux with about 80 some games, I would love to see some FX windows vs Linux benchmarks.


----------



## Raizy

HWMonitor and CoreTemp is acting weird.

When stress testing using Prime95 blend, HWMonitor said vCore hit a maximum of 1.65 ! So I went to skim through AI Suit II's history record for voltages (which updates every 5 seconds) and there were no huge spikes on the vCore. It was more or less 1.308ish. Is this LLC at work? I currently have LLC on high. A similar thing happened when I ran Intel Burn Test for 1 to 2 hours using 4GB of RAM. I have the off-set values at +0.0625 instead of manual. But, it still doesn't explain why it would suddenly give spiked readings like this. It doesn't spike intermittently. Maybe twice over an overnight stress test.

Then yesterday, I was just web browsing, and Core Temp had one of the cores hit 118C. I have the auto-shut down enabled... this is strange!!

And, should I disable 1 module to increase the clock speed without having to add more voltages? But, on my MOBO I cannot disable individual cores so I would probably lose one TRUE core. I ask because Planetside 2 is being an ass to everyone.


----------



## The Storm

I am having issues with HWmonitor, it now only shows package temp under my cpu and no longer shows me my individual core temps. I am stumped at this, I have recently reinstalled my operating system and that's the only change that I can think of. I have uninstalled and reinstalled many many times and still the same thing. I downloaded OCCT to see if it works and it reads the individual core temps just fine. Any ideas? I really like HWmonitor and for the life of me cant figure this out

Edit: NVM, it was version 1.21 that would only show package temp. I deleted and tried version 1.20 and boom I have all my core temps back.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizy*
> 
> HWMonitor and CoreTemp is acting weird.
> 
> When stress testing using Prime95 blend, HWMonitor said vCore hit a maximum of 1.65 ! So I went to skim through AI Suit II's history record for voltages (which updates every 5 seconds) and there were no huge spikes on the vCore. It was more or less 1.308ish. Is this LLC at work? I currently have LLC on high. A similar thing happened when I ran Intel Burn Test for 1 to 2 hours using 4GB of RAM. I have the off-set values at +0.0625 instead of manual. But, it still doesn't explain why it would suddenly give spiked readings like this. It doesn't spike intermittently. Maybe twice over an overnight stress test.
> 
> Then yesterday, I was just web browsing, and Core Temp had one of the cores hit 118C. I have the auto-shut down enabled... this is strange!!
> 
> And, should I disable 1 module to increase the clock speed without having to add more voltages? But, on my MOBO I cannot disable individual cores so I would probably lose one TRUE core. I ask because Planetside 2 is being an ass to everyone.


Have you tried OCCT?
It will graph a lot of information for you while you stress test, give it a whirl


----------



## ihatelolcats

guys hwmonitor is not good. use hwinfo64


----------



## Bruennis

Is there any reason whatsoever why one should buy the FX-8350 over the FX-8320? I ask because I'd love to save that $20 bucks and invest it in other components

Also, between these three motherboards which is the best for overclocking and which is more feature rich: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5?


----------



## itomic

No, the first one.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Is there any reason whatsoever why one should buy the FX-8350 over the FX-8320? I ask because I'd love to save that $20 bucks and invest it in other components
> 
> Also, between these three motherboards which is the best for overclocking and which is more feature rich: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5?


FX 8320 vs FX 8350 - Depends how much you want to overclock it. This revision is much different compared to Bulldozer in that there are less 8320's that reach the level of 8350 on the same voltages. (compared to many 8120's that clocked the same as 8150's)

So if you are going for high clocks then you'll have better luck with a better binned 8350. Judging by your motherboard choices, you are.
Best for Overclocking, is the Formula-Z and from Gigabyte I believe is the UD7.

The Sabertooth is not far behind the Formula-Z though.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I used Prime last night after running the 20 passes in IBT AVX just to see how hot it could get. Have to get past the first set of tests and then you'll REALLY see it cooking. I did this in preparation of the summer months.


I know what you mean. My computer is in my solarium. Quite hot even with air conditioning in the summer.Very cool now in the winter even with the heat on in the room.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys hwmonitor is not good. use hwinfo64


HWMonitor is just fine... It's a temp and voltage readout, there's not a whole lot is can be bad at...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Is there any reason whatsoever why one should buy the FX-8350 over the FX-8320? I ask because I'd love to save that $20 bucks and invest it in other components
> 
> Also, between these three motherboards which is the best for overclocking and which is more feature rich: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5?


8320s require more voltage to do the same speed 8350s do.

The CH-V-FZ is the most feature rich, but anything from the 990FXA-UD3 and up can max out your chip (UD5/7, Saber, CH, etc) if you have the cooling.


----------



## Clowerweb

I just realized I never posted pics of my new build (to those familiar with the fiasco going on 2 weeks ago).

Enjoy!





(More details in my sig)


----------



## electech13

Well my post from yesterday didn't get answers or help so maybe try again or to get some basic info or help on the fluctuations I'm getting.

Have GA-990FXA-UD3 W/8350 CPU. supposedly that board is meant to self throttle a bit under load...that true? Even when volts are low and temps are more then fine? 1.395v-1.475v and 38-48 degrees...
I can easily oc to 4.5GHz and up to 4.9GHz with more fine tuning but no matter what..even at stock 4Ghz with auto voltage and LLC low or high and low temps it keeps going down to 3.5 or 2.5Ghz for a split second (v drops too) repeatedly. This normal?
As for higher voltage overall, I realized that "extreme" LLC was causing it to go in the 1.51-1.55 range which I didn't like but I thought high LLC was recommended.

So can someone here please help me and advise on these fluctuations at all? Much appreciated!

And lastly, my original inquiry. Is this GA mobo recommended? Is it the culprit? I'm considering switch to Asus M5A99FX Pro R2. What do u all think and prefer? I mainly am concerned about the supposed better vrm and digi+ power controls and more(and better) BIOS options for over clocking this chip. You agree? Should I switch?

Thanks to any who can lend some advise/info on these things!


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Well my post from yesterday didn't get answers or help so maybe try again or to get some basic info or help on the fluctuations I'm getting.
> 
> Have GA-990FXA-UD3 W/8350 CPU. supposedly that board is meant to self throttle a bit under load...that true? Even when volts are low and temps are more then fine? 1.395v-1.475v and 38-48 degrees...
> I can easily oc to 4.5GHz and up to 4.9GHz with more fine tuning but no matter what..even at stock 4Ghz with auto voltage and LLC low or high and low temps it keeps going down to 3.5 or 2.5Ghz for a split second (v drops too) repeatedly. This normal?
> As for higher voltage overall, I realized that "extreme" LLC was causing it to go in the 1.51-1.55 range which I didn't like but I thought high LLC was recommended.
> 
> So can someone here please help me and advise on these fluctuations at all? Much appreciated!
> 
> And lastly, my original inquiry. Is this GA mobo recommended? Is it the culprit? I'm considering switch to Asus M5A99FX Pro R2. What do u all think and prefer? I mainly am concerned about the supposed better vrm and digi+ power controls and more(and better) BIOS options for over clocking this chip. You agree? Should I switch?
> 
> Thanks to any who can lend some advise/info on these things!


Well, I may not be much help because I'm definitely a bit new to the OC scene, but I'll try. Take it for what it's worth, and if I sound stupid, I apologize. I'm trying my best since it appears that no one else has offered anything. I didn't see your last post, and I'm a tad lazy, so I didn't look it up, so forgive me if the following were addressed in your previous post. I also hope not to insult your intelligence here.


If AMD turbo core is on, disable it. It can dynamically change clock speeds.
If Cool 'n Quiet is on, disable it. It can also dynamically change clock speeds.
Find any other possible power saving options in the UEFI/BIOS that you can and disable them (this can vary by BIOS, you'll need to research all the settings in your particular board).
1.55v is the upper end of AMD's safe recommendations. I wouldn't even take it that far, and for 4.9 (?) GHz, that's still too high. Try Ultra High LLC, and I'd recommend keeping it at or under 1.5v myself.
If Ultra High LLC doesn't produce better voltages (1.5v or less), and you have it set manually under 1.5v, make sure you're already at the lowest possible stable manual voltage to begin with.
There's nothing wrong with the GA-990FXA that I know of, but I've never personally used it. Lots of people in this thread do with no problems that I've heard though.
That's the best I can personally do - I hope it helps!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Well my post from yesterday didn't get answers or help so maybe try again or to get some basic info or help on the fluctuations I'm getting.
> 
> Have GA-990FXA-UD3 W/8350 CPU. supposedly that board is meant to self throttle a bit under load...that true? Even when volts are low and temps are more then fine? 1.395v-1.475v and 38-48 degrees...
> I can easily oc to 4.5GHz and up to 4.9GHz with more fine tuning but no matter what..even at stock 4Ghz with auto voltage and LLC low or high and low temps it keeps going down to 3.5 or 2.5Ghz for a split second (v drops too) repeatedly. This normal?
> As for higher voltage overall, I realized that "extreme" LLC was causing it to go in the 1.51-1.55 range which I didn't like but I thought high LLC was recommended.
> 
> So can someone here please help me and advise on these fluctuations at all? Much appreciated!
> 
> And lastly, my original inquiry. Is this GA mobo recommended? Is it the culprit? I'm considering switch to Asus M5A99FX Pro R2. What do u all think and prefer? I mainly am concerned about the supposed better vrm and digi+ power controls and more(and better) BIOS options for over clocking this chip. You agree? Should I switch?
> 
> Thanks to any who can lend some advise/info on these things!


If you have Revision 3.0 board, I have seen a suggestion in the other thread to turn ON HPC mode to stop the throttling. It is under the power options if I remember correctly. I returned my UD3 because of this behavior, the UEFI is not very good right now. It is NOT the board, it is the UEFI. The prior revisions with BIOS worked fine.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Well, I may not be much help because I'm definitely a bit new to the OC scene, but I'll try. Take it for what it's worth, and if I sound stupid, I apologize. I'm trying my best since it appears that no one else has offered anything. I didn't see your last post, and I'm a tad lazy, so I didn't look it up, so forgive me if the following were addressed in your previous post. I also hope not to insult your intelligence here.
> 
> 
> If AMD turbo core is on, disable it. It can dynamically change clock speeds.
> If Cool 'n Quiet is on, disable it. It can also dynamically change clock speeds.
> Find any other possible power saving options in the UEFI/BIOS that you can and disable them (this can vary by BIOS, you'll need to research all the settings in your particular board).
> 1.55v is the upper end of AMD's safe recommendations. I wouldn't even take it that far, and for 4.9 (?) GHz, that's still too high. Try Ultra High LLC, and I'd recommend keeping it at or under 1.5v myself.
> If Ultra High LLC doesn't produce better voltages (1.5v or less), and you have it set manually under 1.5v, make sure you're already at the lowest possible stable manual voltage to begin with.
> There's nothing wrong with the GA-990FXA that I know of, but I've never personally used it. Lots of people in this thread do with no problems that I've heard though.
> That's the best I can personally do - I hope it helps!


Thanks for reply and info! But ya I already had all of the power saving and clock adjustment settings in bios disabled. Definitely always keep 1.55v as high end of spectrum.
I just read on the Gigabyte mobo thread that the throttling is a known issue!
Everyone says disable APM but REV3 boards don't have that in bios (flashed latest)..one person said to ENABLE HPM and that would take care of throttling. Not sure how that would help but gonna try it! Hope it works...need to solve this..other then that board is great..oc very high and stable.low temps.
But do most prefer the extra bios features of Asus? And better vrm n power controls?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Well my post from yesterday didn't get answers or help so maybe try again or to get some basic info or help on the fluctuations I'm getting.
> 
> Have GA-990FXA-UD3 W/8350 CPU. supposedly that board is meant to self throttle a bit under load...that true? Even when volts are low and temps are more then fine? 1.395v-1.475v and 38-48 degrees...
> I can easily oc to 4.5GHz and up to 4.9GHz with more fine tuning but no matter what..even at stock 4Ghz with auto voltage and LLC low or high and low temps it keeps going down to 3.5 or 2.5Ghz for a split second (v drops too) repeatedly. This normal?
> As for higher voltage overall, I realized that "extreme" LLC was causing it to go in the 1.51-1.55 range which I didn't like but I thought high LLC was recommended.
> 
> So can someone here please help me and advise on these fluctuations at all? Much appreciated!
> 
> And lastly, my original inquiry. Is this GA mobo recommended? Is it the culprit? I'm considering switch to Asus M5A99FX Pro R2. What do u all think and prefer? I mainly am concerned about the supposed better vrm and digi+ power controls and more(and better) BIOS options for over clocking this chip. You agree? Should I switch?
> 
> Thanks to any who can lend some advise/info on these things!


I've seen your posts in the 990fxa-ufx thread... If your core speed is changing while your processor isn't under full load then that is normal and its just saving power.

However if the core speed is dropping while the proc is at 100% load, then there is a throttling issue and you need to disable APM, or hpc or whatever...


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> But do most prefer the extra bios features of Asus? And better vrm n power controls?


Peronally, I'm madly in love with my Sabertooth 990FX. The UEFI is amazing, and I've definitely had no problems with fluctuating frequencies after disabling turbo and C'n'Q. But that's just me - there are a lot of Gigabyte fans and ASUS fans, I won't attempt to sway you one way or another. But as far as what I personally like? I LOVE my board because it has had no strange oddities and other than the CPU and GPU, the board temps themselves stay under 40c on P95 for over and hour on 4.5 GHz with everything stable (my CPU temps, I'm struggling with even at 4.4 GHz however, and with a pure copper Zalman 120mm CPU fan - with temps at only 50c @ 4.2 GHz socket and 47c cores, but that's not the board's fault). It also has just tons and tons of features I like, and tons more that I'll probably never even be able to use, but it's cool that they're there just in case.

The Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is, however, fairly expensive for an aging board. Plus it's only revision 2. Worth every penny to me now, but even near future proof it probably isn't. There's also the very real possibility that AMD will change the socket in 2014 with the new chips, so if that ends up being the case, it doesn't even matter anyway. Also, R3.0 is known to have some issues right now because it's so new. I'm sure they'll be corrected, but if you want to fix it yourself now, you might consider a R2.0 board since they are more mature and stable, but that's entirely up to you.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Peronally, I'm madly in love with my Sabertooth 990FX. The UEFI is amazing, and I've definitely had no problems with fluctuating frequencies after disabling turbo and C'n'Q. But that's just me - there are a lot of Gigabyte fans and ASUS fans, I won't attempt to sway you one way or another. But as far as what I personally like? I LOVE my board because it has had no strange oddities and other than the CPU and GPU, the board temps themselves stay under 40c on P95 for over and hour on 4.5 GHz with everything stable (my CPU temps, I'm struggling with even at 4.4 GHz however, and with a pure copper Zalman 120mm CPU fan - with temps at only 50c @ 4.2 GHz socket and 47c cores, but that's not the board's fault). It also has just tons and tons of features I like, and tons more that I'll probably never even be able to use, but it's cool that they're there just in case.
> 
> The Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is, however, fairly expensive for an aging board. Plus it's only revision 2. Worth every penny to me now, but even near future proof it probably isn't. There's also the very real possibility that AMD will change the socket in 2014 with the new chips, so if that ends up being the case, it doesn't even matter anyway.


I have the Sabertooth R2.0 and I love it, it was $8 more than the original on the same store. However, AM3+ is on borrowed time. AMD already stated they wanted to change it but most likely because of budget and focusing on APU they let it ride. I would welcome a new AMD socket if it helps them be more competitive.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I have the Sabertooth R2.0 and I love it, it was $8 more than the original on the same store. However, AM3+ is on borrowed time. AMD already stated they wanted to change it but most likely because of budget and focusing on APU they let it ride. I would welcome a new AMD socket if it helps them be more competitive.


Most of me wants AMD to excel and compete better too, but there's still part of me that wants my $180 mobo to stretch through a couple upgrades before they change sockets lol. Let's hope for the best of both







, although I do doubt they can keep AM3+ alive much longer, unfortunately. That's why I figure R3.0 doesn't matter, the socket is most likely dead anyway, and R2.0 fixed all the problems with R1.0 already without introducing any new problems.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Most of me wants AMD to excel and compete better too, but there's still part of me that wants my $180 mobo to stretch through a couple upgrades before they change sockets lol. Let's hope for the best of both


Yeah, I can't stop myself from changing hardware all the time as it is so I don't mind if it lasts a long time, but most people want it to stretch as far as it reasonably can.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I can't stop myself from changing hardware all the time as it is so I don't mind if it lasts a long time, but most people want it to stretch as far as it reasonably can.


I'm on an extreme budget, unfortunately. My previous build was a 965 BE with a cheap Biostar microATX board, partly because I also had to buy a case and PSU among other things. But for my current build, it took every penny I had, spanning across 3 weeks and 4 separate orders over the course of that time, spending every last penny I had with each order to get the best parts I could (like practically digging in the couch to come up with a few more bucks each order for that slightly better part). I don't have credit, never have owned a credit card (I'm 31), and have never financed anything (unless you count student loans). So everything I get is all only on available cash, and I work from home as a freelance web developer, graphic designer, and SEO specialist - that means I don't make much when I do make money, and it's feast or famine all the time. I'm proud of myself for pulling off this build, but now I'm worried about whether I can recover fast enough to pay the bills that are coming due soon. It's THAT tight.

So that's my situation and why I'd really like it if all I have to do next year is buy another $200 chip and $200-$300 video card


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I've seen your posts in the 990fxa-ufx thread... If your core speed is changing while your processor isn't under full load then that is normal and its just saving power.
> 
> However if the core speed is dropping while the proc is at 100% load, then there is a throttling issue and you need to disable APM, or hpc or whatever...


Had the C&Q, CE1, C6, Turbo, etc settings all off.. so shouldn't have...but this throttling issue is KNOWN on this board...and you are right.. APM must be turned OFF but only if before REV3.. and if on REV3 like I am then APM isn't there...so ENABLE the HPC setting and BINGO..problem solved! now this board is performing great...
thanks for the reply

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I have the Sabertooth R2.0 and I love it, it was $8 more than the original on the same store. However, AM3+ is on borrowed time. AMD already stated they wanted to change it but most likely because of budget and focusing on APU they let it ride. I would welcome a new AMD socket if it helps them be more competitive.


I hear nothing but good things about ANY and ALL Sabertooth boards...gonna be getting one from a friend in a week or so.. as for AM3+, I've read that it *should* be around for a least another year or two(tops).. supposedly AMD is sticking with it for the next cpu or two...and besides..due to their changed priorities to APU's they are supposedly pushing back their next releases until 2014! possibly nothing coming out this year..I hope not but apparently quite possible and when the next "SteamRoller" and "Excavator" chips do come out (late 2013 or 2014) one or both may still work on AM3+... have to wait and see

I too have ALWAYS been on the AMD side and hope for their resurgence or at least to be competitive (performance wise) with Intel.. heck, I thought they were out of desktop CPU's altogether....their lastest Bulldozers didn't live up to expectations but they aren't too shabby either.. I just hope the next couple of chips stay in the same ballpark as Intel because if they don't I'll probably have to jump ship..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Peronally, I'm madly in love with my Sabertooth 990FX. The UEFI is amazing, and I've definitely had no problems with fluctuating frequencies after disabling turbo and C'n'Q. But that's just me - there are a lot of Gigabyte fans and ASUS fans, I won't attempt to sway you one way or another. But as far as what I personally like? I LOVE my board because it has had no strange oddities and other than the CPU and GPU, the board temps themselves stay under 40c on P95 for over and hour on 4.5 GHz with everything stable (my CPU temps, I'm struggling with even at 4.4 GHz however, and with a pure copper Zalman 120mm CPU fan - with temps at only 50c @ 4.2 GHz socket and 47c cores, but that's not the board's fault). It also has just tons and tons of features I like, and tons more that I'll probably never even be able to use, but it's cool that they're there just in case.
> 
> The Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is, however, fairly expensive for an aging board. Plus it's only revision 2. Worth every penny to me now, but even near future proof it probably isn't. There's also the very real possibility that AMD will change the socket in 2014 with the new chips, so if that ends up being the case, it doesn't even matter anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Sabertooth R2.0 and I love it, it was $8 more than the original on the same store. However, AM3+ is on borrowed time. AMD already stated they wanted to change it but most likely because of budget and focusing on APU they let it ride. I would welcome a new AMD socket if it helps them be more competitive.
Click to expand...

A new socket won't change anything at all.

Why?

Because the CPU connects to the motherboard in only 2 ways.

1) RAM
2) HyperTransport

That's it. It's been that way for a long time now, and unless they actually move the NB on the die like with FM2, there's no need to change.

This is how each new chipset goes: Put on new chipset. Make new drivers for it. Make HT faster. Done.


----------



## Red1776

Hey Visherians,
I finally have a very brief break in between reviews (and the Norovirus) to get the rest of the water in my machine. I have been PM's by several people about wanting to see different parts of the process so if anybody wants to see anything inparticular , let me know.
Its going to be basically a complete tear down and re-route. with multiple pumps, multiple rads, new res, GPU bridge etc.
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Ashura

POST # 8350 !!


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> I finally have a very brief break in between reviews (and the Norovirus) to get the rest of the water in my machine. I have been PM's by several people about wanting to see different parts of the process so if anybody wants to see anything inparticular , let me know.
> Its going to be basically a complete tear down and re-route. with multiple pumps, multiple rads, new res, GPU bridge etc.
> Hope everyone is well


Wish I lived next to you!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> I finally have a very brief break in between reviews (and the Norovirus) to get the rest of the water in my machine. I have been PM's by several people about wanting to see different parts of the process so if anybody wants to see anything inparticular , let me know.
> Its going to be basically a complete tear down and re-route. with multiple pumps, multiple rads, new res, GPU bridge etc.
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I lived next to you!
Click to expand...

Me too Ash...
something tells me you would help out if I bought the beer


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST # 8350 !!


Damn you...


----------



## paradoxxx

Hey guys,
I just bought my FX 8320 CPU and i want to overclock it at 4,0 Ghz .My motherboard is AsRock 970 Extreme 3 with the latest BIOS 1.70.My BIOS settings are: C&Q, C1E, C6, Turbo Core disabled , 20*200, voltage 1,4 V, Ram 1600 Mhz with 1.5 volatge.With this settings the system doesn't boot and beeps 3 times.
Can you help me?


----------



## Novody-3

disable llc if you can and check now (for me with the extreme 4 990fx this will help)
ram voltage to default


----------



## NBAasDOGG

I want to buy my self an ASUS sebertoot 990fx R1.0, but does this board have some LLC options?


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I want to buy my self an ASUS sebertoot 990fx R1.0, but does this board have some LLC options?


Yes. It has more options then most of the mobo out there.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Me too Ash...
> something tells me you would help out if I bought the beer


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Damn you...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxxx*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just bought my FX 8320 CPU and i want to overclock it at 4,0 Ghz .My motherboard is AsRock 970 Extreme 3 with the latest BIOS 1.70.My BIOS settings are: C&Q, C1E, C6, Turbo Core disabled , 20*200, voltage 1,4 V, Ram 1600 Mhz with 1.5 volatge.With this settings the system doesn't boot and beeps 3 times.
> Can you help me?


Three beeps means Ram error. Leave your Ram settings on Auto, for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I want to buy my self an ASUS sebertoot 990fx R1.0, but does this board have some LLC options?


Why not the Sabertooth R2.0?


----------



## gertruude

Has anyone got the link for amd fx 8350 page where it shows max voltage of 1.55v

cant seem to find it and i know it exists lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Has anyone got the link for amd fx 8350 page where it shows max voltage of 1.55v
> 
> cant seem to find it and i know it exists lol


http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


thanks for that but thats not it.

Its only one page and it lists the fx 8350 specs as well as the max safe voltage, but i can work with that link


----------



## jellybeans69

Both gpu/fx8320 are on stock cooling , cpu didn't go past 70' during any of tests


----------



## 12Cores

I finally hit 5ghz stable at 1.60v(1.56v under load). But temps are within reason and I need all the help I can get with a single card @ 6060 x 1080. These chips are great, lets see how long it last at these volts.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A new socket won't change anything at all.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because the CPU connects to the motherboard in only 2 ways.
> 
> 1) RAM
> 2) HyperTransport
> 
> That's it. It's been that way for a long time now, and unless they actually move the NB on the die like with FM2, there's no need to change.
> 
> This is how each new chipset goes: Put on new chipset. Make new drivers for it. Make HT faster. Done.


The implication with a new socket is that there would be a new chipset. Half of the NB functions are already on-die so they might as well pack it all into there. I don't really care how they do it, I would just like to see a significant step forward, and possibly quad channel RAM carry over from Opterons.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both gpu/fx8320 are on stock cooling , cpu didn't go past 70' during any of tests


Wallpaper? :-D


----------



## MadGoat

I'm beginning to like the performance numbers @ 4.8ghz on these chips. Although it seems there is a bit more of a "lottery" than there was with PHii's.

Looking at the data, it looks like 4.8 is about the ceiling like the PHII's ~4.1ghz.

So tell me, how do you all feel about cooling these chips? Is it out of control P4 heat? Or does it feel more like a "bigger" x6 chip?

I'm entertaining the idea of getting one, but I'm not much interested in upgrading my cooling just yet. I do however feel my cooling is fairly capable being able to keep my 1100t <55c full tilt @ 4+ghz 1.48v w' NB @ 3+ghz 1.35v.

Just poking the beast here for some experienced insight.









MG


----------



## Uxorious

FYI: I've been working with MSI on the 990XA-GD55 instability.
They have reproduced the problems with Prime95 and OCCT at stock BIOS settings, and I received a beta BIOS.
As far as I know, they simply increased voltages to allow for the high load of all 8 cores under full load.
So far I haven't had any calculation errors or crashes in P95 with the beta BIOS.

Maybe this can also put to rest all the speculation that "Prime95 has a problem with this chip".
It seems the chips get seriously voltage hungry when under extreme load, and Prime95/OCCT-LINPACK-AVX are very good at stressing it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Wallpaper? :-D


http://www.overclock.net/t/1351211/post-your-desktop-2013/170#post_19238871

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm beginning to like the performance numbers @ 4.8ghz on these chips. Although it seems there is a bit more of a "lottery" than there was with PHii's.
> 
> Looking at the data, it looks like 4.8 is about the ceiling like the PHII's ~4.1ghz.
> 
> So tell me, how do you all feel about cooling these chips? Is it out of control P4 heat? Or does it feel more like a "bigger" x6 chip?
> 
> I'm entertaining the idea of getting one, but I'm not much interested in upgrading my cooling just yet. I do however feel my cooling is fairly capable being able to keep my 1100t <55c full tilt @ 4+ghz 1.48v w' NB @ 3+ghz 1.35v.
> 
> Just poking the beast here for some experienced insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


Heat-wise definatelly much less heat than my ivy


----------



## unimatrixzero

Here is a secret you guys can use ... The LGA 2011 has a bad fault with freezing up becuase of the southbridge.. ITs fast but I would rather have a computer that don't lock up than a RaceCar that has to be restarted every race.. the Piledrivers seem a lot more stable.. and while I can burn your doors off in a race.. I will have to restart after I am done smoking you.. GO AMD...


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a secret you guys can use ... The LGA 2011 has a bad fault with freezing up becuase of the southbridge.. ITs fast but I would rather have a computer that don't lock up than a RaceCar that has to be restarted every race.. the Piledrivers seem a lot more stable.. and while I can burn your doors off in a race.. I will have to restart after I am done smoking you.. GO AMD...


That is almost as good as my nForce4 939 board that had advertised hardware firewall that corrupted all downloads when it was enabled because of a silicon flaw that Nvidia refused to do anything about. Of course, Newegg ahd no problem plastering the features page of the board with "HARDWARE FIREWALL!" all over it.

Amazingly, Nvidia scrubbed all the links for setting it up off their website and all you can find is some marketing blurb about how Active Armor is AMAZING and it's [H] APPROVED! And Newegg no longer has it listed on their features page for their de-activated listing.

I love how Nvidia can scrub things like this from the web, or how Intel can provide defective south bridges yet when AMD has a TLB bug the world ends and it's EVERYWHERE.


----------



## anon-nick

Hey guys i just purchased a 8320 for 149$ with a free motherboard. although the board states it only supports 95w. i cant really do a bios update, and idk if i can increase the max W supported? Anyway, my first AMD purchase ever.

biostar 960g+ AM3+. come to find out its a 760G chip-set. what should i be looking for?


----------



## ihatelolcats

a garbage can


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> a garbage can


lol oh man, that's rough.

I've seen some of the weirdest combo deals lately, including some there were absolutely not compatible.


----------



## anon-nick

cut. what should i be looking for then?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon-nick*
> 
> cut. what should i be looking for then?


My suggestion

Cheapest 8+2 power with VRM cooling and none of the bells are whistles that just add to the price.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a secret you guys can use ... The LGA 2011 has a bad fault with freezing up becuase of the southbridge.. ITs fast but I would rather have a computer that don't lock up than a RaceCar that has to be restarted every race.. the Piledrivers seem a lot more stable.. and while I can burn your doors off in a race.. I will have to restart after I am done smoking you.. GO AMD...


Considering X79 doesn't even have a southbridge, this is a highly dubious statement. However, you are correct that Intel setups are far less tolerant of having too little voltage though, that is true. Stressing a system with an unstable overclock will 9/10 times result in a BSOD or system hang, rather than a few cores dropping offline and having to reboot with more voltage like BD/PD.


----------



## MadGoat

Bahh,

I went ahead and ordered a 8350. I had a gift card I could figure out what to do with... so... $90 8350 isn't too bad.










Figure it'll be fun to OC at least.

I'm a little concerned with my cooling for this chip as they seem to need a h100 equivalent to get to the ~4.8 area I'd like. Fitting more cooling in my RV02 is a little difficult however...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Bahh,
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a 8350. I had a gift card I could figure out what to do with... so... $90 8350 isn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figure it'll be fun to OC at least.
> 
> I'm a little concerned with my cooling for this chip as they seem to need a h100 equivalent to get to the ~4.8 area I'd like. Fitting more cooling in my RV02 is a little difficult however...


Grats! You'll have fun with it thats for sure. Can you fit the H80i? It seems to perform about as well as the H-100 and would fit on that top 120 spot.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Grats! You'll have fun with it thats for sure. Can you fit the H80i? It seems to perform about as well as the H-100 and would fit on that top 120 spot.


Lol yeah...

That's what I've been looking at as pretty much my only option if I end up needing some more cooling









As it stands I have a H60 crammed up there with a 25mm shroud and 38mm UK3K that pretty much gives me h80 performance as it is. Come to think of it, I wonder what a H80 would do with the same fan...

Love the case, just limited cooling options. Wish there was an easy / cheap way to shoe horn a 180 rad solution on one of the bottom mount fans...

ADDED:

Whoa, Just did a quick search... check this out...



Some one here on OCN by the name of "Rubble".

ADDED more:

Hahaha! I never knew that's what those extra brackets were for! Took a quick look in the "closet -O- parts" and in my case box... lo and behold!:


----------



## anon-nick

alright so i went back and ended up with a asrock 970 de3 edit: extreme 3 for 30$.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon-nick*
> 
> alright so i went back and ended up with a asrock 970 de3 for 30$.


EEEP, i don't think that board handles more than a 95 watt chip.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> EEEP, i don't think that board handles more than a 95 watt chip.


says "supports 8-core cpu" and "up to 140W"

also its not a de3 oops.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon-nick*
> 
> says "supports 8-core cpu" and "up to 140W"
> 
> also its not a de3 oops.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280


There you go, much better







- great deal for what you paid


----------



## anon-nick

now, its time to encrypt some data! coming from an E6300 woot!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon-nick*
> 
> says "supports 8-core cpu" and "up to 140W"
> 
> also its not a de3 oops.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280


That's a 4x1 power phase board. Just be aware of the VRMs. Don't let them get too hot.


----------



## anon-nick

so far the 80 different chipsets are confusing me. Also, why do i have to buy into 990fx just to get a good vrm setup? so far the only thing im liking about this adventure is the 8320 itself.

does manufacturer support always plague you guys?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon-nick*
> 
> so far the 80 different chipsets are confusing me. Also, why do i have to buy into 990fx just to get a good vrm setup? so far the only thing im liking about this adventure is the 8320 itself.
> 
> does manufacturer support always plague you guys?


no u don't have to get a 990fx to get a good vrm setup... although the power phasing is a lot of what determines the price of the board...

like I suggested earlier, The GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 is the cheapest 8x2 power board I know of that has all the cooling it needs and can OC just as well as the big boys.

I know your working off of a combo deal here, those are always great deals.

GL


----------



## NBrock

Hey guys lets rep some Vishera in this foldathon (http://www.overclock.net/t/1358736/february-2013-foldathon-18th-20th)

Just for an idea of points per day on my FX-8350 @ 4.96 ghz in native Linux Ubuntu 10.10 This is what I used to get started on native Linux (http://www.overclock.net/t/1186703/ubuntu-smp-v7-bootable-folding-flash-drive-with-remote-monitoring#)

Project 7012 I get around 52k ppd.
Project 7007 I get around 56k ppd.
Project 10085 I get A little over 60k ppd.
Project 8049 I get around 40k ppd.

I encourage you guys to go to http://www.overclock.net/t/1293949/ocn-team-competition-needs-some-amd-fx-and-llano-k-series-ppd-numbers and post your PPD. It would get great to see what everyone is getting and see if we could get some of you 5+ ghz guys to see what your folding performance is.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm beginning to like the performance numbers @ 4.8ghz on these chips. Although it seems there is a bit more of a "lottery" than there was with PHii's.
> 
> Looking at the data, it looks like 4.8 is about the ceiling like the PHII's ~4.1ghz.
> 
> So tell me, how do you all feel about cooling these chips? Is it out of control P4 heat? Or does it feel more like a "bigger" x6 chip?
> 
> I'm entertaining the idea of getting one, but I'm not much interested in upgrading my cooling just yet. I do however feel my cooling is fairly capable being able to keep my 1100t <55c full tilt @ 4+ghz 1.48v w' NB @ 3+ghz 1.35v.
> 
> Just poking the beast here for some experienced insight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG


An H60 should get you to 4.6Ghz, H80 or H80i should get 4.8Ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uxorious*
> 
> FYI: I've been working with MSI on the 990XA-GD55 instability.
> They have reproduced the problems with Prime95 and OCCT at stock BIOS settings, and I received a beta BIOS.
> As far as I know, they simply increased voltages to allow for the high load of all 8 cores under full load.
> So far I haven't had any calculation errors or crashes in P95 with the beta BIOS.
> 
> Maybe this can also put to rest all the speculation that "Prime95 has a problem with this chip".
> It seems the chips get seriously voltage hungry when under extreme load, and Prime95/OCCT-LINPACK-AVX are very good at stressing it.


No other motherboard besides the Gigabyte Rev 1.0s were without LLC, and as such, none of them had the insane VDroop issue MSI did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> Here is a secret you guys can use ... The LGA 2011 has a bad fault with freezing up becuase of the southbridge.. ITs fast but I would rather have a computer that don't lock up than a RaceCar that has to be restarted every race.. the Piledrivers seem a lot more stable.. and while I can burn your doors off in a race.. I will have to restart after I am done smoking you.. GO AMD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Considering X79 doesn't even have a southbridge,* this is a highly dubious statement. However, you are correct that Intel setups are far less tolerant of having too little voltage though, that is true. Stressing a system with an unstable overclock will 9/10 times result in a BSOD or system hang, rather than a few cores dropping offline and having to reboot with more voltage like BD/PD.
Click to expand...

Riiight... Intel moved the northbridge to the CPU, then re-named the SouthBridge the Northbridge.

It's the SouthBridge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anon-nick*
> 
> so far the 80 different chipsets are confusing me. Also, why do i have to buy into 990fx just to get a good vrm setup? so far the only thing im liking about this adventure is the 8320 itself.
> 
> does manufacturer support always plague you guys?


There's 4 chipsets total.

cheapo 760x that they got to work.
budget 970a
not-quite-budget 990x
performance 990FX

Also, Gigabyte makes a 970a board with 8+2 power phase, the same VRMs they have on their 990FXA-UD3 infact. It's the 970a-UD3.

And no, because I run only Gigabyte in my house, and Gigabyte is awesome. (< this is called bias







)


----------



## Zamoldac

Made a quick run at this thing (loop assembled in hurry/ old thermal paste used...will redo once other components arrive).

SO... i end up @5.11Ghz (took me like 10-12minutes, wow this thing flies)
*8350*/ *Sabertooh 990FX R2.0*/ *2x 4Gb Samsung 30nm DDR3* - running @just above 1900Mhz cl9 with 1.45v if i recall correctly

**
PS: I'm hoping for 4.8-5.0Ghz 24/7 clocks, once i have everything in order.


----------



## anon-nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An H60 should get you to 4.6Ghz, H80 or H80i should get 4.8Ghz.
> No other motherboard besides the Gigabyte Rev 1.0s were without LLC, and as such, none of them had the insane VDroop issue MSI did.
> Riiight... Intel moved the northbridge to the CPU, then re-named the SouthBridge the Northbridge.
> 
> It's the SouthBridge.
> There's 4 chipsets total.
> 
> cheapo 760x that they got to work.
> budget 970a
> not-quite-budget 990x
> performance 990FX
> 
> Also, Gigabyte makes a 970a board with 8+2 power phase, the same VRMs they have on their 990FXA-UD3 infact. It's the 970a-UD3.
> 
> And no, because I run only Gigabyte in my house, and Gigabyte is awesome. (< this is called bias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


good to know.


----------



## The Storm

I am trying to get our club signature to work but for some reason I can't. Any tips on making it work, the only options I have is copy shortcut and cant find the actual code.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> I finally have a very brief break in between reviews (and the Norovirus) to get the rest of the water in my machine. I have been PM's by several people about wanting to see different parts of the process so if anybody wants to see anything inparticular , let me know.
> Its going to be basically a complete tear down and re-route. with multiple pumps, multiple rads, new res, GPU bridge etc.
> Hope everyone is well


If you have norovirus, I would be saving the water for oral and iv infusion and let your CPU cooler wait. Of course that's from 32 years experience in the medical field.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Lol yeah...
> 
> That's what I've been looking at as pretty much my only option if I end up needing some more cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands I have a H60 crammed up there with a 25mm shroud and 38mm UK3K that pretty much gives me h80 performance as it is. Come to think of it, I wonder what a H80 would do with the same fan...
> 
> Love the case, just limited cooling options. Wish there was an easy / cheap way to shoe horn a 180 rad solution on one of the bottom mount fans...
> 
> ADDED:
> 
> Whoa, Just did a quick search... check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> Some one here on OCN by the name of "Rubble".
> 
> ADDED more:
> 
> Hahaha! I never knew that's what those extra brackets were for! Took a quick look in the "closet -O- parts" and in my case box... lo and behold!:


I would recommend that you plan to upgrade to a larger case with better ventilltion somewhere down the line. It does aid following and adding water cooling to your needs a lot more efficiently.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I would recommend that you plan to upgrade to a larger case with better ventilltion somewhere down the line. It does aid following and adding water cooling to your needs a lot more efficiently.


Ehh,

the RV02 / FT02 cases have some of the best ventilation. It really just comes down to the fact that it wasn't built with water cooling in mind and before AIO coolers...

And also the fact that I love my case, and would take something VERY nice for me to step away from it. I Love the BTX / sideways mounting of the motherboard...


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also, Gigabyte makes a 970a board with 8+2 power phase, the same VRMs they have on their 990FXA-UD3 infact. It's the 970a-UD3.


You can't buy a better AM3+ board if you don't need to run Crossfire, and I said that even before I became the owner of one myself.

Finally kicked the tires on this 8350 I bought a week ago:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2687904

Did this with a quick and dirty run just using AMD Overdrive, increasing voltage gradually to 1.42v, before backing it off to stock. Just raised multiplier in half-increments to 24.5x before Aero bonked out on Win 7 (go figure), and backed off. The 23.5 setting was the highest it got and stayed stable.

Tried again a little later, and reached 5 GHz at 1.45v, but it was so unstable that it crashed as soon as I tried to validate it. I'm certain it can handle 5 GHz with a proper BIOS overclock, but it's late and I don't feel like doing it tonight.

Strange thing is, this is the first time in a while I haven't even felt the need to overclock anything. The 8350 is a screamer even at stock 4 GHz, and getting it to 4.7 stable on a lousy software overclock impresses me.

This is the latest F8 BIOS on rev. 1.2 of the 970A-UD3. RAM is ordinary Crucial DDR3-1333, and cooling is done by a lapped Hyper 212+ with an extra SickleFlow installed for a push-pull configuration.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also, Gigabyte makes a 970a board with 8+2 power phase, the same VRMs they have on their 990FXA-UD3 infact. It's the 970a-UD3.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't buy a better AM3+ board if you don't need to run Crossfire, and I said that even before I became the owner of one myself.
> 
> Finally kicked the tires on this 8350 I bought a week ago:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2687904
> 
> Did this with a quick and dirty run just using AMD Overdrive, increasing voltage gradually to 1.42v, before backing it off to stock. Just raised multiplier in half-increments to 24.5x before Aero bonked out on Win 7 (go figure), and backed off. The 23.5 setting was the highest it got and stayed stable.
> 
> Tried again a little later, and reached 5 GHz at 1.45v, but it was so unstable that it crashed as soon as I tried to validate it. I'm certain it can handle 5 GHz with a proper BIOS overclock, but it's late and I don't feel like doing it tonight.
> 
> Strange thing is, this is the first time in a while I haven't even felt the need to overclock anything. The 8350 is a screamer even at stock 4 GHz, and getting it to 4.7 stable on a lousy software overclock impresses me.
> 
> This is the latest F8 BIOS on rev. 1.2 of the 970A-UD3. RAM is ordinary Crucial DDR3-1333, and cooling is done by a lapped Hyper 212+ with an extra SickleFlow installed for a push-pull configuration.
Click to expand...

Lack of proper LLC control kills it. They disable the ability to use anything but Extreme, Regular and Auto, with High (dead center) being locked.

Plus it's ugly.


----------



## jsc1973

If you mean Aero, I'm pretty sure that I have LLC set at High in the BIOS. I'm not a big fan of Aero either, but I've gotten used to it. There was a time that I used to turn it off and use the Classic theme, and try to convince people I was running Windows 98 or 2000, just for the heck of it. These days, I just set my own desktop background and leave everything else the same.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> If you mean Aero, I'm pretty sure that I have LLC set at High in the BIOS. I'm not a big fan of Aero either, but I've gotten used to it. There was a time that I used to turn it off and use the Classic theme, and try to convince people I was running Windows 98 or 2000, just for the heck of it. These days, I just set my own desktop background and leave everything else the same.


The board is ugly. Not sure where you got Aero from.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> I finally have a very brief break in between reviews (and the Norovirus) to get the rest of the water in my machine. I have been PM's by several people about wanting to see different parts of the process so if anybody wants to see anything inparticular , let me know.
> Its going to be basically a complete tear down and re-route. with multiple pumps, multiple rads, new res, GPU bridge etc.
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have norovirus, I would be saving the water for oral and iv infusion and let your CPU cooler wait. Of course that's from 32 years experience in the medical field.
Click to expand...

I don't take that comment lightly Os. It has really hit us hard here with three school age kids. We have found that it either has a boomerang effect or you can re-aquire it. My wife has been on the worst of it and has gotten dehydrated to the point of bringing here in for two IV's so far. This is really a nasty virus.


----------



## Ashura

My PC freezes when overclocked, no BSOD, crash or anything else, just freeze.
No matter what clock or voltage.
Tried a lot of different settings & it would freeze even at Idle(Internet browsing).
I followed the exact steps of THIS guide & tried to run 4.2GHz @ 1.425V, Freeze.
set my manual voltage to 1.39(which it showed as stock) & my CPU ratio & multi both on auto, & it still freezes.

What am I doing wrong?

Now I know my board is not good for overclocking, but I 'm not aiming for a a high overclock. I believe this board should be able to at least run @ 4.2Ghz.
Is my chip really that bad?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> My PC freezes when overclocked, no BSOD, crash or anything else, just freeze.
> No matter what clock or voltage.
> Tried a lot of different settings & it would freeze even at Idle(Internet browsing).
> I followed the exact steps of THIS guide & tried to run 4.2GHz @ 1.425V, Freeze.
> set my manual voltage to 1.39(which it showed as stock) & my CPU ratio & multi both on auto, & it still freezes.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Now I know my board is not good for overclocking, but I 'm not aiming for a a high overclock. I believe this board should be able to at least run @ 4.2Ghz.
> Is my chip really that bad?


When exactly do you encounter the freeze. 4.2 is the Turbo speed of the 8350 so you should be able to get it running just fine. Most chips should also be able to do that speed on stock volts as well.

What are your RAM settings? Did you only OC the CPU or did you do something else like the CPU NB or such? Did you do Multi OC like the guide states or did you change your FSB as well?

If you're getting freezes during stress tests, what are the core temps you're reaching?

Considering 4.2 is the max turbo speed, if the CPU can't run it under any circumstances then it may be the case for a replacement, but before concluding that more info is needed.

What's


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> When exactly do you encounter the freeze.


Like I said while browsing the Internet & also while Using photoshop/regular work. I played Starcraft II for like 2hrs, I closed it, opened firefox & it froze after browsing for a few minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> What are your RAM settings? Did you only OC the CPU or did you do something else like the CPU NB or such? Did you do Multi OC like the guide states or did you change your FSB as well?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429
I've been running on DOCP while @ stock CPU settings and it works just fine.
Whilst overclocking I'd set it to manual, didn't touch any of DRam settings.
At first I followed the guide and set my CPU NB @ Auto & CPU NB V @ Auto
then i tried what the guide suggested, & set my CPU NB @ 2200 & CPU NB V @ 1.2 (which was shown by my BIOS), I also tried 1.25v
Multi OC. No FSB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> If you're getting freezes during stress tests, what are the core temps you're reaching?


If I stress test @ stock my max core temp is 46C & If I set my stock voltage & clock manually the max temp goes up to 55C. @ 4.2 it was 58C.
I don't understand why the significant temp increase, when the voltage & Clock speed both are still the same.
I once managed to complete 10 runs of IBT @ Standard @ 4.4Ghz But it froze after a few minutes of regular work.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Like I said while browsing the Internet & also while Using photoshop/regular work. I played Starcraft II for like 2hrs, I closed it, opened firefox & it froze after browsing for a few minutes


This is happening to me too. Firefox seems to be the issue for some reason.

Im not sure what we can do to stop this. Been happening since i updated firefox to latest version.

I doubt its a hardware issue as i didnt have no issues at all until the firefox update

even when stressing my cpu i dont have freezes


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Managed to get 20 pass stable of ITB AVX at 4.8

Voltage went up to 1.56v in cpu-z during the test



coudnt get stable at that clock with 1.56v before, it seem that raising my HT from 2200 to 2600 in bios (before the fsb increase) helped me stabilise

EDIT: Temps are a little hight, ambiant is like 25c atm


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is happening to me too. Firefox seems to be the issue for some reason.
> 
> Im not sure what we can do to stop this. Been happening since i updated firefox to latest version.
> 
> I doubt its a hardware issue as i didnt have no issues at all until the firefox update
> 
> even when stressing my cpu i dont have freezes


yeah, firefox updated recently.
But, In my case its a hardware issue cause firefox runs fine @ stock. Also My pc froze while running chrome too. Was watching Corsair 500r's review on youtube.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> yeah, firefox updated recently.
> But, In my case its a hardware issue cause firefox runs fine @ stock. Also My pc froze while running chrome too. Was watching Corsair 500r's review on youtube.


Its a hard one to solve really.

Im not sure what you can do unless you strip down pc and build it back up bit by bit. by this i mean having 1 stick of ram in at a time etc and work way up.

Dont think theres any other way really.

oh i see you got cpu nb just at 1.25. id set that at 1.3 minimum


----------



## colombianjesus

Which motherboard would you guys recommend for the 8350: *ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0* or the *ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0*? The first one is the 990X chipset and the second one is the 990FX. I'm not going to go into some crazy overclocks with the 8350, considering it's already at 4 GHz. I might not even OC it at all. I will be OCing my video card though. I will only ever run a single GPU setup however, so all the PCIe slots the 990FX has are kind of useless to me. Which board do you guys recommend me getting? I'm also looking at the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colombianjesus*
> 
> Which motherboard would you guys recommend for the 8350: *ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0* or the *ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0*? The first one is the 990X chipset and the second one is the 990FX. I'm not going to go into some crazy overclocks with the 8350, considering it's already at 4 GHz. I might not even OC it at all. I will be OCing my video card though. I will only ever run a single GPU setup however, so all the PCIe slots the 990FX has are kind of useless to me. Which board do you guys recommend me getting? I'm also looking at the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3.


hmm its a hard one. on paper the gigabyte has 8+2 power phase whilst the other 2 have got 6+2

Depends on how much you want to overclock.

personally i dont like gigabyte bios/boards but thats a personal choice. asus for me wins everytime

ive owned the EVO so i know how good it is. So i suppose the R2.0 version will be even better. On it i reached 4.8ghz on air but 4.9ghz and over even on water stressing the cpu resulted in throttling. wasnt a temp throttling either it was just i found the boards limit.

So its up to you really i think theres a few gigabyte users who can offer advice on the UD3


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its a hard one to solve really.
> 
> Im not sure what you can do unless you strip down pc and build it back up bit by bit. by this i mean having 1 stick of ram in at a time etc and work way up.
> 
> Dont think theres any other way really.
> 
> oh i see you got cpu nb just at 1.25. id set that at 1.3 minimum


I'll give that a try, if it still freezes, I guess I'll request a RMA.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colombianjesus*
> 
> Which motherboard would you guys recommend for the 8350: *ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0* or the *ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0*? The first one is the 990X chipset and the second one is the 990FX. I'm not going to go into some crazy overclocks with the 8350, considering it's already at 4 GHz. I might not even OC it at all. I will be OCing my video card though. I will only ever run a single GPU setup however, so all the PCIe slots the 990FX has are kind of useless to me. Which board do you guys recommend me getting? I'm also looking at the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3.


It depends on what you want to do with the board really. There isn't much difference between the two except that the pro version can run dual x16 SLi/XFire, whereas the EVO can only do single x16 or dual x8. The PRO also has 7 SATA III ports instead of 6. That's about it. If you're going to be running more than one video card now or at any time in the near future, and the extra $20 is worth it to you, go with the PRO one. If not, save $20 and get the EVO.

Alternatively, you could step it up a notch and get the Sabertooth 990FX R.20. Definitely can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> I'll give that a try, if it still freezes, I guess I'll request a RMA.


If you're not OC-ing CPU-NB or RAM, at 4200 which is actually turbo speed for the FX-8350 there's no need for upping the voltage on CPU-NB in my opinion. But the fact that you can do 20 runs in IBT and still freeze during normal use is what's puzzling. Are you 100% sure this won't happen with everything on Stock?

If it's 100% stable with everything on stock, then only change the CPU multiplier to 21 and leave everything as is (just make to keep an eye on the CPU voltage in windows, if it's set to Auto it "may" be going high). After that, do a simple stress test like 20 runs in IBT on high, monitor the temps and volts and make sure they're not going insane (core temps shouldn't go hither than 62c). If that works then go about your regular PC use and see how it goes.

I had similar issues with my Phenom II chip before, it would go through 24h in P95 blend and then when I'd stop the test it would freeze. Or it would just freeze while browsing the web or watching videos, but never during CPU intensive tasks. It can be any of these:
- RAM: you can always run memtest off a bootable USB stick and check the RAM. My mobo had an issue with 2 of the RAM slots and eventually stopped booting with them occupied;
- video drivers/GPU OC: tried to "debug" my crashes one whole week until I realized I had updated my video drivers to the latest BETA;
- something loose in the PC: did you try gently bumping the PC case? One of my PC's used to freeze at slight movements, I realized later on that the heavy CPU cooper was pulling too hard on the mobo and whenever it would move it in a certain way I got a system lockup and my screen would freeze.
- anything else 

For some reason I'm finding it rather difficult to believe that the CPU is the problem in your case, but it's not impossible.

Best of luck debugging.


----------



## jsc1973

Wasn't sure what you meant. I have no idea why Aero failed and everything else kept working (never seen that happen before), and I thought you were trying to tell me why it happened. As far as a motherboard being ugly, I don't use a windowed case anyway, so not a problem.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colombianjesus*
> 
> Which motherboard would you guys recommend for the 8350: *ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0* or the *ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0*? The first one is the 990X chipset and the second one is the 990FX. I'm not going to go into some crazy overclocks with the 8350, considering it's already at 4 GHz. I might not even OC it at all. I will be OCing my video card though. I will only ever run a single GPU setup however, so all the PCIe slots the 990FX has are kind of useless to me. Which board do you guys recommend me getting? I'm also looking at the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3.


Considering your aforementioned intended use of the board in question, also the EVO and UD3 being the same price, I would let it come down to aesthetics.

Quite simply which one do you like the look of more? Plug position? number and position of Fan headers?

I say this from a completely none bias: The UD3 is simply the better board for power( 8x2 vs 6x2) and port configuration. Other than that they are virtually the same.


----------



## Wickedtt

Alright guys need your help im under water now with my 8320/CrosshairVFormula. The highest temps ive seen under 1.5v is 49C @ 4.8 but its still unstable but if i raise volts to anything over 1.5v than when i run avx my comp just shuts off and refuses to restart till i unplug it and plug it back in i need some help!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Alright guys need your help im under water now with my 8320/CrosshairVFormula. The highest temps ive seen under 1.5v is 49C @ 4.8 but its still unstable but if i raise volts to anything over 1.5v than when i run avx my comp just shuts off and refuses to restart till i unplug it and plug it back in i need some help!


That sounds like a weak PSU going into over current protection.


----------



## Wickedtt

Well thats awesome i guess i could try out another psu and see if it makes the difference.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Well thats awesome i guess i could try out another psu and see if it makes the difference.


What psu are you currently using?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> If you're not OC-ing CPU-NB or RAM, at 4200 which is actually turbo speed for the FX-8350 there's no need for upping the voltage on CPU-NB in my opinion. But the fact that you can do 20 runs in IBT and still freeze during normal use is what's puzzling. Are you 100% sure this won't happen with everything on Stock?
> 
> If it's 100% stable with everything on stock, then only change the CPU multiplier to 21 and leave everything as is (just make to keep an eye on the CPU voltage in windows, if it's set to Auto it "may" be going high). After that, do a simple stress test like 20 runs in IBT on high, monitor the temps and volts and make sure they're not going insane (core temps shouldn't go hither than 62c). If that works then go about your regular PC use and see how it goes.
> 
> I had similar issues with my Phenom II chip before, it would go through 24h in P95 blend and then when I'd stop the test it would freeze. Or it would just freeze while browsing the web or watching videos, but never during CPU intensive tasks. It can be any of these:
> - RAM: you can always run memtest off a bootable USB stick and check the RAM. My mobo had an issue with 2 of the RAM slots and eventually stopped booting with them occupied;
> - video drivers/GPU OC: tried to "debug" my crashes one whole week until I realized I had updated my video drivers to the latest BETA;
> - something loose in the PC: did you try gently bumping the PC case? One of my PC's used to freeze at slight movements, I realized later on that the heavy CPU cooper was pulling too hard on the mobo and whenever it would move it in a certain way I got a system lockup and my screen would freeze.
> - anything else
> 
> For some reason I'm finding it rather difficult to believe that the CPU is the problem in your case, but it's not impossible.
> 
> Best of luck debugging.


Everything runs fine @ stock. I have set my ram profile to DOCP & I have absolutely no problems.

I'll try out your suggestions.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wickedtt

850W OCZ GameStream at the moment.


----------



## jellybeans69

So whats the best soft to stress-test the stability? OCCT/IBT?


----------



## Wickedtt

Yeah i used IBTAVX/OCCT normally.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Like I said while browsing the Internet & also while Using photoshop/regular work. I played Starcraft II for like 2hrs, I closed it, opened firefox & it froze after browsing for a few minutes.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231429
> I've been running on DOCP while @ stock CPU settings and it works just fine.
> Whilst overclocking I'd set it to manual, didn't touch any of DRam settings.
> At first I followed the guide and set my CPU NB @ Auto & CPU NB V @ Auto
> then i tried what the guide suggested, & set my CPU NB @ 2200 & CPU NB V @ 1.2 (which was shown by my BIOS), I also tried 1.25v
> Multi OC. No FSB
> If I stress test @ stock my max core temp is 46C & If I set my stock voltage & clock manually the max temp goes up to 55C. @ 4.2 it was 58C.
> I don't understand why the significant temp increase, when the voltage & Clock speed both are still the same.
> I once managed to complete 10 runs of IBT @ Standard @ 4.4Ghz But it froze after a few minutes of regular work.


I would look into your video card,

Look into new drivers. Browsers now use a lot more GPU (especially chrome and firefox).

I had a similar problem that ended up being ralated to the "GPU hardware acceleration" in a older build of firefox. If I disabled the option in firefox dev options I was fine.

Driver update and a newer build of firefox latter and I g2g...


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> 850W OCZ GameStream at the moment.


4 x 12V rails, only 20A/rail. That's why shuts down


----------



## Wickedtt

Yeah ill back it off to 4.7 for now ill get a new psu in a few weeks Single 12v.


----------



## SkateZilla

wow, with power saving stuff on, i get crappy scores in 3dmark for physics: (Stock settings, No OVERCLOCK, Power savers On (for both GPU and CPU)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/177907


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> So whats the best soft to stress-test the stability? OCCT/IBT?


OCCT and Prime95 are better at detecting errors related to OC (lack of voltage of chip limitations) because they have the ability to set the instruction size. Large data sets detect errors where as small data sets push the heat envelope.

Both are useful. I personally use IBT first to make sure Im comfortable with the temp @ load, Then use OCCT with its default "Large data set" to check for errors for an hour or so. THEN I switch to prime 95 in custom set to run 85% of total memory (8k fft - 4096 fft) for the long haul test (overnight kinda deal) to ensure the OC is stable.

You just want to make sure you can pinpoint the issue when it happens with a OC. It will be one of three things: 1. Max heat related 2. Chip limitations (which the NB / IMC normally gives out first) 3. Memory related.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 4 x 12V rails, only 20A/rail. That's why shuts down


Yup you nailed that one


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 4 x 12V rails, only 20A/rail. That's why shuts down


Diddo ^^^^^. Why do psu manufacturers continue to make these multi rail degenerates?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> OCCT and Prime95 are better at detecting errors related to OC (lack of voltage of chip limitations) because they have the ability to set the instruction size. Large data sets detect errors where as small data sets push the heat envelope.
> 
> Both are useful. I personally use IBT first to make sure Im comfortable with the temp @ load, Then use OCCT with its default "Large data set" to check for errors for an hour or so. THEN I switch to prime 95 in custom set to run 85% of total memory (8k fft - 4096 fft) for the long haul test (overnight kinda deal) to ensure the OC is stable.
> 
> You just want to make sure you can pinpoint the issue when it happens with a OC. It will be one of three things: 1. Max heat related 2. Chip limitations (which the NB / IMC normally gives out first) 3. Memory related.


Waiting to get my h100i for i5 , so i can then swap evo 212 to my fx8320 , i know i already could bench 21.5x multi and 220 fsb @ ~4,7-4,8 gigs with 1.52v just for lulz.


----------



## SkateZilla

I think one of my issues is my PSu as well.

OCZ700MSXP doesnt list, but the Sticker says 12v1 25A, 12v2 25A,

So Im assuming it's a split rail, and 25A is not really enough to feed my GPU Overclocked (I'll rectify this next weekend with qa quality PSU (1000W with 1 single 75A Rail)


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Must be why this morning when i tried 5ghz i was my voltage go up in cpu-z then it just froze, my cougar sx850 got 4 12v rail, 2x 22A and 2x 24A


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I think one of my issues is my PSu as well.
> 
> OCZ700MSXP doesnt list, but the Sticker says 12v1 25A, 12v2 25A,
> 
> So Im assuming it's a split rail, and 25A is not really enough to feed my GPU Overclocked (I'll rectify this next weekend with qa quality PSU (1000W with 1 single 75A Rail)


LOL @ this new PSU "lime light",

25A is 300 watts of available power. A 7950 would have to flat out Short to ground to pull more 300 watts.

Your system at full load should only pull ~ 500watts @ OC MAX.

That power supply "SHOULD" be plenty. Unless its faulty (aged caps will slip a otherwise good PSU into it's end of life low wattage life cycle) or your flat pulling all of your system power from one rail. (Which is normally impossible to do as the 24pin and 8pin that power the CPU and system are built on separate rails than the PCIe power, purposely)

Now a 8350 should not be capable of pulling more than 220watts itself @ air / water overclocks. And if we are going off of a "worst case scenario here, the rest of a "typical" system will pull around 150w.

So when it comes to power, this is what you want at Minimum on your PSU rails for a "worst case scenario" OC system:

12v1 (system CPU rail): Cpu - 220w + system 150w = 370w / 12v = *38.3A*

12v2 (PCIe video cards): Video card absolute max: 300w / card = *25A* (a GTX 690 can consume ~270w, so this gives you 30w OC headroom)

So your looking at ~60 - 65 amps or *720 - 780* watts for the beginings of a High end OC capable PSU.

So Your going to want to START looking in the 750watt PSU area and UP. Now, not all power supplies can supply full rail max current draw simultaneously. This would then mean you would need MORE wattage available per rail to compensate.

I personally hate separate rail config PSUs and would rather have ONE high amperage rail.

And as such I can suggest a PSU such as THIS unit which has one 62amp 12v circuit that would be a great start for anyone wanting to cross the roads of OC and High end video card fun.

Keep it in mind... and GL


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 25A is 300 watts of available power. A 7950 would have to flat out Short to ground to pull more 300 watts.
> 
> Your system at full load should only pull ~ 500watts @ OC MAX.
> 
> That power supply "SHOULD" be plenty. Unless its faulty (aged caps will slip a otherwise good PSU into it's end of life low wattage life cycle) or your flat pulling all of your system power from one rail. (Which is normally impossible to do as the 24pin and 8pin that power the CPU and system are built on separate rails than the PCIe power, purposely)


It randomly shut off last night,

I had to switch the PSU Switch off and then back on to get the power Button to respond, and then it cut off again.

repeated PSU switch off then on and checked AC Cable, then APC/UPS stats, powered on and it's been good for the day so far,
Might need to clean the case,

but Temps and Voltages during stress testing were good.

I just dont feel comfortable with a split rail with 25Amps x2, I'd rather have a single rail.

When I go XFire I'll have to upgrade anyway.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> It randomly shut off last night,
> 
> I had to switch the PSU Switch off and then back on to get the power Button to respond, and then it cut off again.
> 
> repeated PSU switch off then on and checked AC Cable, then APC/UPS stats, powered on and it's been good for the day so far,
> Might need to clean the case,
> 
> but Temps and Voltages during stress testing were good.
> 
> I just dont feel comfortable with a split rail with 25Amps x2, I'd rather have a single rail.
> 
> When I go XFire I'll have to upgrade anyway.


I only play the devil's advocate only to help people from jumping to "throwing money" at a problem...

In your situation however, I couldn't agree more. Your also keeping in mind future additions which makes it, that much, a smarter buy.


----------



## fiki

Just gtot win8 installed on my new rig this is what i(aka my dad) went with:,we got a small discount too hence the crapy mobo.

generic casee
500w thermaltek power supply
gigabyte 970ad3
1tb WD HDD
gigabyte HD7850 2gb gdd5
2X4gb adata 1366mhz ram
liteon dvd writer

ill post more later its like 5 in the morning here.


----------



## sdlvx

Found a tip @ XS: disable HPET (it's in PC Health for Gigabyte UDx on BIOS). I got a little CB11.5 gain. Anyone else can confirm? XS tried it with Bloomfield but it seemed to help for me.


----------



## synge

Hi there. I'm a brand-new FX owner as of today! Just came home from Micro Center with an FX-8320 and ASUS M5A97 R2.0. I'm upgrading from an Intel i5-760; I was planning for Haswell to be my next upgrade, but my motherboard has been going flaky of late, and I decided that going with Ivy Bridge just wasn't worth the extra $$ to me.

I plan to rebuild my system as specified in my sig rig probably tomorrow night, and I am looking for some advice on OCing before I get started. I'm no stranger to OC'ing, but my last AMD build was an Athlon 64! I'm NOT looking for max OC but for a long-term sustainable 24/7, as I'm planning on keeping this setup mostly as-is for the next 3+ years.

I've been lurking on this thread for a while... My plan is to keep Turbo Core enabled and shoot for 4.3ghz / 4.8 ghz turbo. It seems that not too many people are leaving turbo enabled, so I'm curious how doable that sounds to everyone? Alternatively, anything 4.6ghz or better without turbo would be okay with me.

I'm very interested in maximizing memory bandwidth, and yes I know FX isn't the best for this. But I'm hoping for 2133ghz+ on 4 x 4gb of the Samsung 30nm RAM that I have. Any tips on what I should be doing with the FSB, NB and such to maximize memory performance?

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I don't take that comment lightly Os. It has really hit us hard here with three school age kids. We have found that it either has a boomerang effect or you can re-aquire it. My wife has been on the worst of it and has gotten dehydrated to the point of bringing here in for two IV's so far. This is really a nasty virus.


Sorry to hear about the extent of the infection in your family . Wish you well. Disinfect Everything, I mean EVERYTHING.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I don't take that comment lightly Os. It has really hit us hard here with three school age kids. We have found that it either has a boomerang effect or you can re-aquire it. My wife has been on the worst of it and has gotten dehydrated to the point of bringing here in for two IV's so far. This is really a nasty virus.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the extent of the infection in your family . Wish you well. Disinfect Everything, I mean EVERYTHING.
Click to expand...

Thanks and we are. We have done a lot of reading about how it's transferred and it is hard to combat. Bleach and lysol all around.


----------



## Heidi

Now...I've a simple question, which seems impossible to find anywhere!
We all know that memory controllers at AMD and Intel are built onto silicon and they're different for some reason and as far as I know it was always AMD prefer low latency RAM and Intel went other way...higher frequency...
Obviously, there's my question...I am planning to update my RAM and I would like to go low latency 7-7-7-21 (G.Skill DDR3 1333) or similar Corsair in 1600 flavour...Since I need at least 16GB preferably 32GB my question is whether I should rather underclock 32GB cl9 RAM from, say, 2133 to 2000MHz(1600 divider * 25%) and run my CPU at 18*250 or, stick to the stock 200MHz HT and run those LL RAM at stock 1333/1600...I do remember my pain not being able to run 4 DIMMs at stock 1866...hopefully this was fixed by now or not?


----------



## ihatelolcats

interesting questions. I wouldn't go below 1600mhz regardless of timings.
my ram us at 2400mhz just because I think its cool. cas11 though lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Now...I've a simple question, which seems impossible to find anywhere!
> We all know that memory controllers at AMD and Intel are built onto silicon and they're different for some reason and as far as I know it was always AMD prefer low latency RAM and Intel went other way...higher frequency...
> Obviously, there's my question...I am planning to update my RAM and I would like to go low latency 7-7-7-21 (G.Skill DDR3 1333) or similar Corsair in 1600 flavour...Since I need at least 16GB preferably 32GB my question is whether I should rather underclock 32GB cl9 RAM from, say, 2133 to 2000MHz(1600 divider * 25%) and run my CPU at 18*250 or, stick to the stock 200MHz HT and run those LL RAM at stock 1333/1600...I do remember my pain not being able to run 4 DIMMs at stock 1866...hopefully this was fixed by now or not?


1333 will bottleneck your system.. i would got with 1866-2133 and try to lower the latency from there.. minimum should be 1600 and oc it to 1866 as far as 4 dimms.. it should be able to handly it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Now...I've a simple question, which seems impossible to find anywhere!
> We all know that memory controllers at AMD and Intel are built onto silicon and they're different for some reason and as far as I know it was always AMD prefer low latency RAM and Intel went other way...higher frequency...
> Obviously, there's my question...I am planning to update my RAM and I would like to go low latency 7-7-7-21 (G.Skill DDR3 1333) or similar Corsair in 1600 flavour...Since I need at least 16GB preferably 32GB my question is whether I should rather underclock 32GB cl9 RAM from, say, 2133 to 2000MHz(1600 divider * 25%) and run my CPU at 18*250 or, stick to the stock 200MHz HT and run those LL RAM at stock 1333/1600...I do remember my pain not being able to run 4 DIMMs at stock 1866...hopefully this was fixed by now or not?


I really need to do some more testing, but so far my experience with the ram that I have suggests there is a sweet spot at around 2000 mhz at CL 9. The range which I have tried is from 6-6-6 1333 to 11-12-11 2133.
My setup and overclock is quite different from yours however.
If i get the opportunity , I will do some more testing and maybe provide some more information.
Always gunshy when messing with ram, it's the only time I've managed to corrupt an OS.
Anyone else care to chime in on what seems to perform best with their rigs?


----------



## os2wiz

I just pushed my cpu overclock to 4.73 GHZ up about .6GHZ . I use3d the TPU screen capture that uploads all the testdata to Tech power up forums. I will attempt to post here but I am not sure that I saved the hardcopy results on my ssd drive. My package temps were high 67-68 degrees Celcius with an H100 unit for cooling. My core voltage is 1.49 v and 1.50 v under stress. I used IBT 20 runs at the high setting. I am eagerly awaiting the unannounced release date for Sweiftech H320 AIO cooling unit with a 360 mm all copper radiator. that should lower my package temps under stress by at least 8 degrees. b

11_529_RC23933demo_4C_8T_4740_AMD_FX_tm__8350_Eight_Core_Processor__AMD___Advanced_Micro_Devices__Inc__AMD_Radeon_HD_7900_Series_4_2_12171_Compatibility_Profile_Context_12_100_17_0_64_Bit.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## os2wiz

I just pushed my cpu overclock to 4.73 GHZ up about .6GHZ . I use3d the TPU screen capture that uploads all the testdata to Tech power up forums. I will attempt to post here but I am not sure that I saved the hardcopy results on my ssd drive. My package temps were high 67-68 degrees Celcius with an H100 unit for cooling. My core voltage is 1.49 v and 1.50 v under stress. I used IBT 20 runs at the high setting. I am eagerly awaiting the unannounced release date for Sweiftech H320 AIO cooling unit with a 360 mm all copper radiator. that should lower my package temps under stress by at least 8 degrees. b

11_529_RC23933demo_4C_8T_4740_AMD_FX_tm__8350_Eight_Core_Processor__AMD___Advanced_Micro_Devices__Inc__AMD_Radeon_HD_7900_Series_4_2_12171_Compatibility_Profile_Context_12_100_17_0_64_Bit.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I just pushed my cpu overclock to 4.73 GHZ up about .6GHZ . I use3d the TPU screen capture that uploads all the testdata to Tech power up forums. I will attempt to post here but I am not sure that I saved the hardcopy results on my ssd drive. My package temps were high 67-68 degrees Celcius with an H100 unit for cooling. My core voltage is 1.49 v and 1.50 v under stress. I used IBT 20 runs at the high setting. I am eagerly awaiting the unannounced release date for Sweiftech H320 AIO cooling unit with a 360 mm all copper radiator. that should lower my package temps under stress by at least 8 degrees. b
> 
> 11_529_RC23933demo_4C_8T_4740_AMD_FX_tm__8350_Eight_Core_Processor__AMD___Advanced_Micro_Devices__Inc__AMD_Radeon_HD_7900_Series_4_2_12171_Compatibility_Profile_Context_12_100_17_0_64_Bit.txt 1k .txt file


well,

i just recieved my 8350. It seems i'll probably be looking into a larger cooling solution.

Hope to have some results up tonight.

(grr, firefox mobile is a pain when posting)


----------



## Stanjam

Add me to theowners list! 8350. Only thing is, when I overclocked to4.2 Ghz, my Geekbench score actually went down!


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanjam*
> 
> Add me to theowners list! 8350. Only thing is, when I overclocked to4.2 Ghz, my Geekbench score actually went down!


Hey there. Maybe the CPU is throttling on you? Keep CPU-Z open and watch your multiplier while benching...


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanjam*
> 
> Add me to theowners list! 8350. Only thing is, when I overclocked to4.2 Ghz, my Geekbench score actually went down!


Disable APM if you are on rev 1.1 or enable HPC (I think that's what it's called) if you're on 3.0 (UEFI).

It's a good idea to disable all power saving options.


----------



## KEN-

I have a 8350 I've been getting really high tamps when overclocking other people on this thread get 5ghz around 62c my cpu at 4.8ghz gets over 75c with a h100 i even RMA my cpu i get the same problem I tried reapplying thermal paste (Arctic Silver 5) my motherboard is a SABERTOOTH 990FX R1 can you guys help me with this one


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> I have a 8350 I've been getting really high tamps when overclocking other people on this thread get 5ghz around 62c my cpu at 4.8ghz gets over 75c with a h100 i even RMA my cpu i get the same problem I tried reapplying thermal paste (Arctic Silver 5) my motherboard is a SABERTOOTH 990FX R1 can you guys help me with this one


Connect your pump and fans directly to the power supply not on the motherboard headers. Also make sure your pump is set in the high position .
How much voltage are you giving it and at what LLC level?


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Connect your pump and fans directly to the power supply not on the motherboard headers. Also make sure your pump is set in the high position .
> How much voltage are you giving it and at what LLC level?


LLC level is on auto everything is Connected to the power supply and what do you mean by set pump to high position? right now cpu is at 4.5 ghz1.420V 66c max


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> LLC level is on auto everything is Connected to the power supply and what do you mean by set pump to high position?


press the center of the Pump so all 3 speed LEDs are lit up, signifying MAX Pump speed.

For Example, I'm using some old old left over Zalman STG TIM I had lying around for the time being,
As I had to take the water block off the chip to swap out my 8120 for my 8350, which screwed up my TIM to the point where my Chip was hitting Max TEMP just as windows loaded. Stupid me forgot to order some (next weekend I will, while I stress test my 2nd Machine.

Sounds like you have bad TIM


----------



## cssorkinman

Just as skatezilla said, push the button in the middle of the pump till all three lights are lit


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> press the center of the Pump so all 3 speed LEDs are lit up, signifying MAX Pump speed.
> 
> For Example, I'm using some old old left over Zalman STG TIM I had lying around for the time being,
> As I had to take the water block off the chip to swap out my 8120 for my 8350, which screwed up my TIM to the point where my Chip was hitting Max TEMP just as windows loaded. Stupid me forgot to order some (next weekend I will, while I stress test my 2nd Machine.
> 
> Sounds like you have bad TIM


right i just did it i got 56c max 4.5ghz is that stil to high for that speed? what is TIM?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> right i just did it i got 56c max 4.5ghz is that stil to high for that speed?


Should run cooler than that, how is your airflow through the radiator? Is it restricted in any way?
Also , what are you using to monitor your temperatures?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> press the center of the Pump so all 3 speed LEDs are lit up, signifying MAX Pump speed.


Just an FYI, pump speed is static, the button is for the fan speed.


----------



## KEN-

55555004.jpg 835k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Should run cooler than that, how is your airflow through the radiator? Is it restricted in any way?
> Also , what are you using to monitor your temperatures?


i have a 500r and im useing Core Temp

pics20122016.jpg 384k .jpg file


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Just an FYI, pump speed is static, the button is for the fan speed.


Thanks for the information, I was misinformed








Personally I use software to adjust the fan speeds, so I never saw the usefulness of a fan controller on the pump

Ken,
It appears you have your fans pulling air up from the case exhausting out the top?
If so you may be pulling hot air from your video card or power supply through the radiator , it would be better to pull colder air from outside the case through the radiator


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the information, I was misinformed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I use software to adjust the fan speeds, so I never saw the usefulness of a fan controller on the pump
> 
> Ken,
> It appears you have your fans pulling air up from the case exhausting out the top?
> If so you may be pulling hot air from your video card or power supply through the radiator , it would be better to pull colder air from outside the case through the radiator


would that heat up my PC you like crazy and that's how ever one seems to have there's setup that way too?


----------



## KEN-

also the temps are high when im not playing any games so there no load on the GPUs i use prime95 to put the CPU under load


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> 55555004.jpg 835k .jpg file
> 
> i have a 500r and im useing Core Temp
> 
> pics20122016.jpg 384k .jpg file


TIM = Thermal Interface material, the usually Grey goo on the Heatsink base, that fills in all the microcracks and forms a thermal interface between the CPU and Bottom of the Heatink (or in this case Waterblock).

Take off the Water block, and check both the CPU and bottom of the block, should have a nice smooth even layer that covers the entire top of the cpu.

if you've switched CPUs, then more than likely the TIM is contaminated with dirt/air and is mostly gone, as it would have stuck to the old cpu to.

And most people Unknowingly end up cleaning it all off and leaving it clean, which puts air gaps between the Chip and the Copper Waterblock.

So Your Chip is Clean in the one picture, what does the bottom of the waterblock look like.

My Fans blow up and out the top of my case, as Heat Rises, but I also have a 200 MM Side Fan blowing in as well as a 120mm floor fan. I've never mounted them blowing IN, but it might help some. I just have no need too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> also the temps are high when im not playing any games so there no load on the GPUs i use prime95 to put the CPU under load


This also Suggests a bad TIM, as the CPU isnt transferring the heat to the waterblock efficiently, even when Idling.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> would that heat up my PC you like crazy and that's how ever one seems to have there's setup that way too?


People set up their fans like that based on the belief that hot air rises in the case (here is a hint, it doesn't. It goes where your fans put it). It is better to have intake air going through a radiator regardless of the location on the case.


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> TIM = Thermal Interface material, the usually Grey goo on the Heatsink base, that fills in all the microcracks and forms a thermal interface between the CPU and Bottom of the Heatink (or in this case Waterblock).
> 
> Take off the Water block, and check both the CPU and bottom of the block, should have a nice smooth even layer that covers the entire top of the cpu.
> 
> if you've switched CPUs, then more than likely the TIM is contaminated with dirt/air and is mostly gone, as it would stuck to the old cpu to.
> 
> And most people Unknowingly end up cleaning it all off and leaving it clean, which puts air gaps between the Chip and the Copper Waterblock.
> 
> So You Chip is Clean in the one picture, what does the bottom of the waterblock look like.
> 
> My Fans blow up and out the top of my case, as Heat Rises, but I also have a 200 MM Side Fan blowing in as well as a 120mm floor fan.
> 
> I've never mounted them blowing IN, but it might help some.
> This also Suggests a bad TIM, as the CPU isnt transferring the heat to the waterblock efficiently, even when Idling.


i did use the h100 with my old amd phenom ii x4 955 be for i got the 8350 the bottom of the water block is a title black on the bottom i tried to clean it off much as i can but its stil there


----------



## cssorkinman

It's also better to pull air through a radiator than to push it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i did use the h100 with my old amd phenom ii x4 955 be for i got the 8350 the bottom of the water block is a title black on the bottom i tried to clean it off much as i can but its stil there


If you're trying to clean the H-100 block some medium grit sandpaper and water and then going over it with a green scouring pad will fix it up nicely. It won't look shiny like stock but the surface will be smooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's also better to pull air through a radiator than to push it.


Sometimes, it really depends on the particular fan and radiator though. Martin has some really good tests on his site about this.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i did use the h100 with my old amd phenom ii x4 955 be for i got the 8350 the bottom of the water block is a title black on the bottom i tried to clean it off much as i can but its stil there


So Your Saying you have NO Thermal Interface Material on that Puppy? It's Pure Coppy Shiney with a lil black mark?

if so, that's your problem.

This was my Water block out of the BOX, notice the GREY thermal interface material.


If Your Water Block is Clean like this:
http://www.frostytech.com/articleimages/201205/CorsairH100_bot.jpg

then that's your problem, you have no Thermal Interface Material between the Block and the Chip, so Heat cannot cleanly/efficiently transfer do to air gaps etc.)


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> People set up their fans like that based on the belief that hot air rises in the case (here is a hint, it doesn't. It goes where your fans put it). It is better to have intake air going through a radiator regardless of the location on the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's also better to pull air through a radiator than to push it.


i didn't know that will that also get more dust in the radiator and cleaning it off is a pan


----------



## MadGoat

What kind of NB OC are you guys seeing with 8350's?


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> So Your Saying you have NO Thermal Interface Material on that Puppy? It's Pure Coppy Shiney with a lil black mark?
> 
> if so, that's your problem.
> 
> This was my Water block out of the BOX, notice the GREY thermal interface material.
> 
> 
> If Your Water Block is Clean like this:
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleimages/201205/CorsairH100_bot.jpg
> 
> then that's your problem, you have no Thermal Interface Material between the Block and the Chip, so Heat cannot cleanly/efficiently transfer do to air gaps etc.)


there is a black mark on it but i do have Thermal paste on it can i clean off the black mark?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> there is a black mark on it but i do have Thermal paste on it can i clean off the black mark?


Might wanna clean the thing off and re-apply some new TIM.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEN-*
> 
> i did use the h100 with my old amd phenom ii x4 955 be for i got the 8350 the *bottom of the water block is a title black on the bottom* i tried to clean it off much as i can but its stil there


Did you clean both surfaces with rubbing alcohol and a lint free cloth? (Micro Fiber works good) I actually clean it off with Bounty Paper Towel - It's the quicker picker upper... (not recommended though)

You should be able to manage 4.5Ghz around 50 Celsius or less (Stress Temp) unless you are using too much voltage.

Make sure it's sitting square too. You'll notice the extra temps compared to a Phenom II X4 if it isn't.
Overtightening is not good either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> What kind of NB OC are you guys seeing with 8350's?


Not much. Doesn't really make a difference. Just seems you only need it >= Ram Speed


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Might wanna clean the thing off and re-apply some new TIM.


any ideal how to its really hard to get off do you think this will help http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100010&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Thermal+Compound+%2f+Grease-_-N82E16835100010&gclid=COep2Yjor7UCFYWo4AodkWwAeA


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Did you clean both surfaces with rubbing alcohol and a lint free cloth? (Micro Fiber works good) I actually clean it off with Bounty Paper Towel - It's the quicker picker upper... (not recommended though)
> 
> You should be able to manage 4.5Ghz around 50 Celsius or less (Stress Temp) unless you are using too much voltage.
> 
> Make sure it's sitting square too. You'll notice the extra temps compared to a Phenom II X4 if it isn't.
> Overtightening is not good either.
> 
> Not much. Doesn't really make a difference. Just seems you only need it >= Ram Speed


yes i did make sure its sitting square and by the way how do you post pics that way?


----------



## SkateZilla

[ IMG] Link to image [/IMG ] code. (without the spaces)

Artic Silver 5 and Artic Clean is availible at most radio shacks if you dont wanna order TIM and Cleaner online.

If the black is a deformation in the water block, I'd recommend replacing it / RMAing the UNIT.

Can we get a image of that "Black" spot.?


----------



## MadGoat

Well so far I'm not entirely impressed with this 8350....

There are some very obvious brick walls with this chip. 4.7ghz, 1.488v, NB wont budge AT ALL from 2.2ghz and needs 1.28v to keep stable @ 4.7ghz core.

And memory speed is hell to find decent speed vs timing.

I've been at this for a couple hours now, but I'm starting to think about sending the dud back to its maker...

Oh and forgot to mention, it NEVER goes over 55c... it runs plenty cool... ugh, I don't know what to think....


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well so far I'm not entirely impressed with this 8350....
> 
> There are some very obvious brick walls with this chip. 4.7ghz, 1.488v, NB wont budge AT ALL from 2.2ghz and needs 1.28v to keep stable @ 4.7ghz core.
> 
> And memory speed is hell to find decent speed vs timing.
> 
> I've been at this for a couple hours now, but I'm starting to think about sending the dud back to its maker...
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention, it NEVER goes over 55c... it runs plenty cool... ugh, I don't know what to think....


Well, I'd suggest using AI Suite to make finding the right settings easier, but...


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well so far I'm not entirely impressed with this 8350....
> 
> There are some very obvious brick walls with this chip. 4.7ghz, 1.488v, NB wont budge AT ALL from 2.2ghz and needs 1.28v to keep stable @ 4.7ghz core.
> 
> And memory speed is hell to find decent speed vs timing.
> 
> I've been at this for a couple hours now, but I'm starting to think about sending the dud back to its maker...
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention, it NEVER goes over 55c... it runs plenty cool... ugh, I don't know what to think....


This thing is difficult to overclock well. It is a definite challenge but they are all like that. I suggest you just learn to love it and enjoy the fact that you will be able to tweak the chip for as long as you own it and keep seeing performance gains.

I have made a lot of progress changing this chip. So much so that I've gone from 5.08ghz Cinebench score of 8.00 to 5.06ghz score of 8.73.

Piledriver is not a set it and forget it chip. I am still finding ways to get more performance from this thing, and I bought it at release!

You really need to experiment and find the limits for everything. Try different bus and multiplier combos, back off ram and CPUNB and see how far CPU can go. There's a lot of things you can do and they're all going to yield different results.

If you expect to get a Piledriver dialed in 100% in a few hours after just getting it, you're going to be extremely disappointed. If you want an easy overclock just get an Ivy Bridge. You can join the legion of people who think they are elite enthusiasts because they raised CPU multiplier to 44 and bought a $30 evo 212.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If you expect to get a Piledriver dialed in 100% in a few hours after just getting it, you're going to be extremely disappointed. If you want an easy overclock just get an Ivy Bridge. You can join the legion of people who think they are elite enthusiasts because they raised CPU multiplier to 44 and bought a $30 evo 212.


This made me chuckle. On my Asus Gene IV with i5 2500k all I had to do is change the Turbo Multi to 50 with my H100. Stable as a rock.

Definately disappointed compared to my FX 8350, which I actually felt an accomplishment to overclock to 4.7Ghz Prime Stable.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well so far I'm not entirely impressed with this 8350....
> 
> There are some very obvious brick walls with this chip. 4.7ghz, 1.488v, NB wont budge AT ALL from 2.2ghz and needs 1.28v to keep stable @ 4.7ghz core.
> 
> And memory speed is hell to find decent speed vs timing.
> 
> I've been at this for a couple hours now, but I'm starting to think about sending the dud back to its maker...
> 
> Oh and forgot to mention, it NEVER goes over 55c... it runs plenty cool... ugh, I don't know what to think....


G Skill has some Trident 1866 dimms with 8-9-9-24 timing. I bought two 8GB sticks for $119 when they had memory for 10% off. It is great memory 1.6 volts.It can be over clocking to 2400 with no problem. Of course you would need to up the timings.


----------



## MadGoat

Bahh, base voltage for this chip is 1.4v to begin with...

Nothing over 4.6 is anywhere usable stable and whats up with not being able to move the NB clock AT ALL? The thing screams bloody murder if I set even 11mhz more on the NB.

Anyway, the chips going the way of the RMA due to its lack of prime stability overnight @ stock. Not a good first impression.

Oh and the Batch code is 1245PGN.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Bahh, base voltage for this chip is 1.4v to begin with...
> 
> Nothing over 4.6 is anywhere usable stable and whats up with not being able to move the NB clock AT ALL? The thing screams bloody murder if I set even 11mhz more on the NB.
> 
> Anyway, the chips going the way of the RMA due to its lack of prime stability overnight @ stock. Not a good first impression.
> 
> Oh and the Batch code is 1245PGN.


That's too bad. So BIOS version F9 or newer and still not working right?

What is this listed in the CPU support list for that board

AMD Opteron 3260 2700MHz 1MBx4 Bulldozer *22nm* B2 *45W*

Hmmm, nevermind, looks like a typo. It should be 32nm


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That's too bad. So BIOS version F9 or newer and still not working right?


I'm on F10a ATM.

What's interesting is that @ 1.488 4.6 can act dead nuts stable (except prime95, nothing is prime95 stable). But 4.7 is unstable all the way up to 1.575. PLL 2.5-2.65 NB 1.1 - 1.3125v ... nothing.

I'm fairly certain it's a runt chip seeing as though the base VID is 1.4 anyway. I was hoping for a VID 1.325 - 1.35 chip. I thought that would would get me to my goal of 4.8ghz @ 1.488. And so far it seems like I'm probably right in line with that thought process.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm on F10a ATM.
> 
> What's interesting is that @ 1.488 4.6 can act dead nuts stable (except prime95, nothing is prime95 stable). But 4.7 is unstable all the way up to 1.575. PLL 2.5-2.65 NB 1.1 - 1.3125v ... nothing.
> 
> I'm fairly certain it's a runt chip seeing as though the base VID is 1.4 anyway. I was hoping for a VID 1.325 - 1.35 chip. I thought that would would get me to my goal of 4.8ghz @ 1.488. And so far it seems like I'm probably right in line with that thought process.


The AMD FX-83XX chips are never Prime95 stable, not even at stock, it's a known issue (issue with Prime, not the FX-83XX). They are even improperly detected in Prime as Bulldozer chips. See if you can get stable in OCCT and 50 runs of IBT, and Super Pi for good measure if you want.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> The AMD FX-83XX chips are never Prime95 stable, not even at stock, it's a known issue. They are even improperly detected in Prime as Bulldozer chips. This is a Prime issue, not an issue with your chip (necessarily). See if you can get stable in OCCT and 50 runs of IBT, and Super Pi for good measure if you want.


Gotchya,

I use OCCT and IBT for my "quick" stability testing. If Prime95 truly has an issue with Piledriver then that leaves a large hole is my stress testing. Regardless, anthing over 4.6 still fails OCCT and IBT right away.


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> The AMD FX-83XX chips are never Prime95 stable, not even at stock, it's a known issue (issue with Prime, not the FX-83XX). They are even improperly detected in Prime as Bulldozer chips.


That seems awfully strange to me. Do you have any more info as to why that would be? I did a bit of Googling and couldn't find anything about this.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Gotchya,
> I use OCCT and IBT for my "quick" stability testing. If Prime95 truly has an issue with Piledriver then that leaves a large hole is my stress testing. Regardless, anthing over 4.6 still fails OCCT and IBT right away.


If you Google Prime95 Wiki, you'll find a list of updates. Anything older than Version 27.5 does not support the Bulldozer architecture. So make sure to have a newer version. 27.9 is the most current.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> That seems awfully strange to me. Do you have any more info as to why that would be? I did a bit of Googling and couldn't find anything about this.


I'm not sure if anyone knows the reason why, but I've read a lot on here, particularly in this thread, about how Prime95 results simply can't be trusted with the Piledriver architecture. Also, you will notice that it is detected in Prime as Bulldozer, which may indicate that Prime simply needs updated. It also seems to have something to do with different boards and BIOS revisions - I guess I shouldn't have said that it's **never** Prime stable, but more often than not there seem to be issues. Sorry I couldn't be more help on the technical side, I'm just going by what I've read here, and advice that was also given to me directly based on my own experiences with Prime stability issues.


----------



## fiki

Posting from my new ig.Heres what I got,ill post pics soon as i I figure out how

gigabyte 970a d3
fx8350 stock for now
1000GB WD HDDD
LiteOn DVD burner
2 x 4GB adata dddr3
gigabyte 7850 oc edition
generic company called "space" casing but full at size and seems to have vents for 6 fan setup
500w thermatek power supply

just installed windows 8 and booted up,first thign I do is post here


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If you Google Prime95 Wiki, you'll find a list of updates. Anything older than Version 27.5 does not support the Bulldozer architecture. So make sure to have a newer version. 27.9 is the most current.


Running, 27.7 build 2.

Anyway, it's shipped off... I guess I'll post back in a couple days when it's replacement arrives.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That's too bad. So BIOS version F9 or newer and still not working right?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm on F10a ATM.*
> 
> What's interesting is that @ 1.488 4.6 can act dead nuts stable (except prime95, nothing is prime95 stable). But 4.7 is unstable all the way up to 1.575. PLL 2.5-2.65 NB 1.1 - 1.3125v ... nothing.
> 
> I'm fairly certain it's a runt chip seeing as though the base VID is 1.4 anyway. I was hoping for a VID 1.325 - 1.35 chip. I thought that would would get me to my goal of 4.8ghz @ 1.488. And so far it seems like I'm probably right in line with that thought process.
Click to expand...

NEW BIOS!































I got some testing to do. Good thing I know all my BIOS settings my heart at this point and keep backups


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Running, 27.7 build 2.
> 
> Anyway, it's shipped off... I guess I'll post back in a couple days when it's replacement arrives.


You probably made the right call. I'd send it back just because it's a crap stock VID for an 8350. It's more like a miss binned 8320.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fiki*
> 
> Posting from my new ig.Heres what I got,ill post pics soon as i I figure out how
> 
> *gigabyte 970a d3*
> *fx8350 stock for now*
> 1000GB WD HDDD
> LiteOn DVD burner
> 2 x 4GB adata dddr3
> gigabyte 7850 oc edition
> generic company called "space" casing but full at size and seems to have vents for 6 fan setup
> 500w thermatek power supply
> 
> just installed windows 8 and booted up,first thign I do is post here


Welcome to the club.

I mean this in the kindest way possible but be careful with that board. It doesn't support 125W 8 Core CPUs - Check the CPU Support list on the Gigabyte Website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NEW BIOS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some testing to do. Good thing I know all my BIOS settings my heart at this point and keep backups


So how bout that Gigabyte OC Guide







?

Also, how do we get the Club Signature Code?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You probably made the right call. I'd send it back just because it's a crap stock VID for an 8350. It's more like a miss binned 8320.


Yep, I agree...

O'l Bessy-Lou (my x6) is back in the machine and actually running a TON cooler than ever before... Guess I got the TIM right this time lol...

So can someone answer as to why the NB on the 8350 is so touchy? Was it just my chip you think? makes for hard "gap closing" Overclocks with FSB when the NB wont budge 1mhz.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yep, I agree...
> 
> O'l Bessy-Lou (my x6) is back in the machine and actually running a TON cooler than ever before... Guess I got the TIM right this time lol...
> 
> So can someone answer as to why the NB on the 8350 is so touchy? Was it just my chip you think? makes for hard "gap closing" Overclocks with FSB when the NB wont budge 1mhz.


Must have just been your chip. I used to have the same board (Rev 1.0 though) with my Bulldozer 8150. The only issue I had with raising the NB and FSB was that I had to manually set the PCIe frequency to 100, because on Auto it would overclock it and crash.

Not that it really makes a difference on these with increased NB speeds. I only increased mine because I was playing with my Samsung 30nm ram at 2300Mhz so I had to raise the NB. The ram only worked on the 8x Divider so I was running my FSB around 290.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fiki*
> 
> Posting from my new ig.Heres what I got,ill post pics soon as i I figure out how
> 
> *gigabyte 970a d3*
> *fx8350 stock for now*
> 1000GB WD HDDD
> LiteOn DVD burner
> 2 x 4GB adata dddr3
> gigabyte 7850 oc edition
> generic company called "space" casing but full at size and seems to have vents for 6 fan setup
> 500w thermatek power supply
> 
> just installed windows 8 and booted up,first thign I do is post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> I mean this in the kindest way possible but be careful with that board. It doesn't support 125W 8 Core CPUs - Check the CPU Support list on the Gigabyte Website.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NEW BIOS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some testing to do. Good thing I know all my BIOS settings my heart at this point and keep backups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how bout that Gigabyte OC Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Also, how do we get the Club Signature Code?
Click to expand...

What, it's the same process as ASUS with different names.







I'll get around do it, but keep in mind the literal only changes I've done are:

1) Up CPU PLL to 2.695
2) Up CPU Vcore to 1.5v
3) Up LLC setting to High
4) Up CPU Multi to 25

That's it, I had my 5Ghz since 2 hours after I got home with the chip.

In other news, either Gigabyte is magic (F10a BIOS) or 3DMARK updated something... Check it out:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/64068

8320 @ 5.0 (F9 BIOS)
32GB @ 1600 10-10-10-27 1T
2x 6970 @ 940/1450 (Driver 9.12.0.0)
Windows 8

Physics: 9718
Graphics: 5613
Overall: 4575

VS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/202680

8320 @ 5.0 (F10a BIOS)
32GB @ 1600 10-10-10-27 1T
2x 6970 @ 940/1450 (Driver 9.12.0.0)
Windows 8

Physics: *9804*
Graphics: *8381*
Overall: *6874*

Same OS, same drivers, same overclocks, different BIOS and massively different scores.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Must have just been your chip. I used to have the same board (Rev 1.0 though) with my Bulldozer 8150. The only issue I had with raising the NB and FSB was that I had to manually set the PCIe frequency to 100, because on Auto it would overclock it and crash.
> 
> Not that it really makes a difference on these with increased NB speeds. I only increased mine because I was playing with my Samsung 30nm ram at 2300Mhz so I had to raise the NB. The ram only worked on the 8x Divider so I was running my FSB around 290.


Yeah, have the Sami 30nm memory myself. Decent stuff... but a pain at times with timings.

Honestly the chip i had should not have even been a 8320. Seeing that its batch code is a more recent batch... I wonder if they are lowering down production or something... squeezing every last 8350 they can pass through binning? I dont know... but that chip was terra-bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In other news, either Gigabyte is magic (F10a BIOS) or 3DMARK updated something... Check it out:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/64068
> 
> 8320 @ 5.0 (F9 BIOS)
> 32GB @ 1600 10-10-10-27 1T
> 2x 6970 @ 940/1450 (Driver 9.12.0.0)
> Windows 8
> 
> Physics: 9718
> Graphics: 5613
> Overall: 4575
> 
> VS
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/202680
> 
> 8320 @ 5.0 (F10a BIOS)
> 32GB @ 1600 10-10-10-27 1T
> 2x 6970 @ 940/1450 (Driver 9.12.0.0)
> Windows 8
> 
> Physics: *9804*
> Graphics: *8381*
> Overall: *6874*
> 
> Same OS, same drivers, same overclocks, different BIOS and massively different scores.












Thats a srs jump!


----------



## synge

I'm looking to max out my memory bandwidth on 4x 4gb Samsung 30nm RAM, FX8320, and Asus M5A97 R2.0. CPU OC is a secondary concern to memory performance.

Suggestions on memory / NB clock and timings please?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> I'm looking to max out my memory bandwidth on 4x 4gb Samsung 30nm RAM, FX8320, and Asus M5A97 R2.0. *CPU OC is a secondary concern to memory performance*.
> 
> Suggestions on memory / NB clock and timings please?


Then you bought completely the wrong CPU... Should have gone 2011 or a cheap Opteron.


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then you bought completely the wrong CPU... Should have gone 2011 or a cheap Opteron.


I know that, but I got the CPU & MB that I did at a ridiculously low price (got to love pricing errors!) and it's what I could afford. I'm just looking to make the most of what I have.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> I know that, but I got the CPU & MB that I did at a ridiculously low price (got to love pricing errors!) and it's what I could afford. I'm just looking to make the most of what I have.


I'm not sure if you can do it with 4 Dimms, but here's something to try.
Quote:


> NB - 2400Mhz
> HTT - 2400Mhz
> 
> DRAM 2133 9-11-11-27 1T 1.485v
> 
> CPU/NB 1.35v


That divider may not work on that board. so you may have to settle with,
Quote:


> FSB 250
> PCIe 100
> 
> NB 2250
> HTT 2500
> 
> DRAM 2000Mhz 9-11-11-27 1T 1.475v
> 
> CPU/NB 1.25v


You'll have to adjust your CPU multi cause raising the FSB will change the CPU Frequency too.

Quote:


> By Kyad
> 
> What, it's the same process as ASUS with different names. I'll get around do it, but keep in mind the literal only changes I've done are:
> 
> 1) Up CPU PLL to 2.695
> 2) Up CPU Vcore to 1.5v
> 3) Up LLC setting to High
> 4) Up CPU Multi to 25
> 
> That's it, I had my 5Ghz since 2 hours after I got home with the chip.


Doesn't Gigabyte use offset Voltages though? It's just so hard to explain.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> I know that, but I got the CPU & MB that I did at a ridiculously low price (got to love pricing errors!) and it's what I could afford. I'm just looking to make the most of what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you can do it with 4 Dimms, but here's something to try.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> NB - 2400Mhz
> HTT - 2400Mhz
> 
> DRAM 2133 9-11-11-27 1T 1.485v
> 
> CPU/NB 1.35v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That divider may not work on that board. so you may have to settle with,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> FSB 250
> PCIe 100
> 
> NB 2250
> HTT 2500
> 
> DRAM 2000Mhz 9-11-11-27 1T 1.475v
> 
> CPU/NB 1.25v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to adjust your CPU multi cause raising the FSB will change the CPU Frequency too.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> By Kyad
> 
> What, it's the same process as ASUS with different names. I'll get around do it, but keep in mind the literal only changes I've done are:
> 
> 1) Up CPU PLL to 2.695
> 2) Up CPU Vcore to 1.5v
> 3) Up LLC setting to High
> 4) Up CPU Multi to 25
> 
> That's it, I had my 5Ghz since 2 hours after I got home with the chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't Gigabyte use offset Voltages though? It's just so hard to explain.
Click to expand...

Still gives you a readout for what the voltage is next to it.

Like so:


(not mine, but same BIOS)


----------



## Seadweller23

This thead and board have been a great help to me. Thanks Sea










url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2690468][/url]


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What, it's the same process as ASUS with different names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get around do it, but keep in mind the literal only changes I've done are:
> 
> 1) Up CPU PLL to 2.695
> 2) Up CPU Vcore to 1.5v
> 3) Up LLC setting to High
> 4) Up CPU Multi to 25
> 
> That's it, I had my 5Ghz since 2 hours after I got home with the chip.
> 
> In other news, either Gigabyte is magic (F10a BIOS) or 3DMARK updated something... Check it out:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/64068
> 
> 8320 @ 5.0 (F9 BIOS)
> 32GB @ 1600 10-10-10-27 1T
> 2x 6970 @ 940/1450 (Driver 9.12.0.0)
> Windows 8
> 
> Physics: 9718
> Graphics: 5613
> Overall: 4575
> 
> VS
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/202680
> 
> 8320 @ 5.0 (F10a BIOS)
> 32GB @ 1600 10-10-10-27 1T
> 2x 6970 @ 940/1450 (Driver 9.12.0.0)
> Windows 8
> 
> Physics: *9804*
> Graphics: *8381*
> Overall: *6874*
> 
> Same OS, same drivers, same overclocks, different BIOS and massively different scores.


I must be doing something wrong because my physics score isnt any where near that.


----------



## The Storm

Also, how do we get the Club Signature Code?[/quote]

I would like the answer to this as well because I cant get it to work either


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Also, how do we get the Club Signature Code?
> 
> I would like the answer to this as well because I cant get it to work either


Raven wrote it in RTF, so I can't get it back in BBCODE for everyone.

If someone would like to rework it, or even design a new one, I'm all ears. I'll try to re-write it in BBCODE in the mean time.

Also, list your settings, lets see if we can figure out why.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Also, how do we get the Club Signature Code?
> 
> I would like the answer to this as well because I cant get it to work either
> 
> 
> 
> Raven wrote it in RTF, so I can't get it back in BBCODE for everyone.
> 
> If someone would like to rework it, or even design a new one, I'm all ears. I'll try to re-write it in BBCODE in the mean time.
Click to expand...

See if this works:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:devil-smi [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club]| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |[/URL][/B] :devil-smi [/CENTER]


----------



## MadGoat

*| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Also, how do we get the Club Signature Code?
> 
> I would like the answer to this as well because I cant get it to work either
> 
> 
> 
> Raven wrote it in RTF, so I can't get it back in BBCODE for everyone.
> 
> If someone would like to rework it, or even design a new one, I'm all ears. I'll try to re-write it in BBCODE in the mean time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See if this works:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER]:devil-smi [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club]| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |[/URL][/B] :devil-smi [/CENTER]
Click to expand...

Works in my sig, so good enough for me. OP updated.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> See if this works:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER]:devil-smi [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club]| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |[/URL][/B] :devil-smi [/CENTER]


Happy happy happy!! Nice work, thank you! +1


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

For you Saber r2.0 guys new Bios 1503 im going to get it and apply my current OC to it and see what happens


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Physics: 9718
> Graphics: 5613
> Overall: 4575
> 
> VS
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/202680
> 
> 8320 @ 5.0 (F10a BIOS)
> 32GB @ 1600 10-10-10-27 1T
> 2x 6970 @ 940/1450 (Driver 9.12.0.0)
> Windows 8
> 
> Physics: *9804*
> Graphics: *8381*
> Overall: *6874*
> 
> Same OS, same drivers, same overclocks, different BIOS and massively different scores.


So better Windows 8 Suport in that BIOS?

Or Glitch?

Or did you add another GPU and not remember


----------



## Seadweller23

I have bios 1503 and it is ok.

Sea

*| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |*


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Bahh, base voltage for this chip is 1.4v to begin with...
> 
> Nothing over 4.6 is anywhere usable stable and whats up with not being able to move the NB clock AT ALL? The thing screams bloody murder if I set even 11mhz more on the NB.
> 
> Anyway, the chips going the way of the RMA due to its lack of prime stability overnight @ stock. Not a good first impression.
> 
> Oh and the Batch code is 1245PGN.


I can get one multiplier bump on CPUNB and then it needs about 1.35v for anything higher and it's still not that good. I think anything above 2500 is garbage for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> This made me chuckle. On my Asus Gene IV with i5 2500k all I had to do is change the Turbo Multi to 50 with my H100. Stable as a rock.
> 
> Definately disappointed compared to my FX 8350, which I actually felt an accomplishment to overclock to 4.7Ghz Prime Stable.


It is my favorite talking point when dealing with Intel trolls. There is nothing like listening to some Intel fanboy rub SuperPi and Skyrim benchmarks in your face and then turning around and going "HURR DURR IM AN ENTHUSIAST I CAN OVERCLOCK LOOK I CHANGED MY MULTIPLIER K DONE!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So better Windows 8 Suport in that BIOS?
> 
> Or Glitch?
> 
> Or did you add another GPU and not remember


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/120369

I am close to that physics score too. Running F12A bios on UD5.

I also saw about 10% increase in Cinebench R 11.5 at about the same frequency. I went from 5.08ghz 8.00 unoptimized to 5.06ghz 8.73. I thought it had to do with disabled HPET and loading profile 1 in memory instead of manually setting things, but Kyad is seeing the same results.

I am thinking Gigabyte has some secret sauce going on here. There is definite improvement.

However I think Firestrike favors AMD. I was in a little datasheet somewhere else and I had the highest firestrike single GPU score for a while (a 4.65ghz 3820 just beat me by a little) and there's a big trail of Intels behind me, including a 4.5ghz 3930k.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Bahh, base voltage for this chip is 1.4v to begin with...
> 
> Nothing over 4.6 is anywhere usable stable and whats up with not being able to move the NB clock AT ALL? The thing screams bloody murder if I set even 11mhz more on the NB.
> 
> Anyway, the chips going the way of the RMA due to its lack of prime stability overnight @ stock. Not a good first impression.
> 
> Oh and the Batch code is 1245PGN.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get one multiplier bump on CPUNB and then it needs about 1.35v for anything higher and it's still not that good. I think anything above 2500 is garbage for me.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> This made me chuckle. On my Asus Gene IV with i5 2500k all I had to do is change the Turbo Multi to 50 with my H100. Stable as a rock.
> 
> Definately disappointed compared to my FX 8350, which I actually felt an accomplishment to overclock to 4.7Ghz Prime Stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is my favorite talking point when dealing with Intel trolls. There is nothing like listening to some Intel fanboy rub SuperPi and Skyrim benchmarks in your face and then turning around and going "HURR DURR IM AN ENTHUSIAST I CAN OVERCLOCK LOOK I CHANGED MY MULTIPLIER K DONE!"
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So better Windows 8 Suport in that BIOS?
> 
> Or Glitch?
> 
> Or did you add another GPU and not remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/120369
> 
> I am close to that physics score too. Running F12A bios on UD5.
> 
> I also saw about 10% increase in Cinebench R 11.5 at about the same frequency. I went from 5.08ghz 8.00 unoptimized to 5.06ghz 8.73. I thought it had to do with disabled HPET and loading profile 1 in memory instead of manually setting things, but Kyad is seeing the same results.
> 
> I am thinking Gigabyte has some secret sauce going on here. There is definite improvement.
> 
> However I think Firestrike favors AMD. I was in a little datasheet somewhere else and I had the highest firestrike single GPU score for a while (a 4.65ghz 3820 just beat me by a little) and there's a big trail of Intels behind me, including a 4.5ghz 3930k.
Click to expand...

It supports all the new instruction sets and the Physics test runs 32 threads, you bet it favors AMD.









Also, I didn't try Cine yet, I should do that.


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'm not sure if you can do it with 4 Dimms, but here's something to try.


Thanks for the suggestions! It will probably be a day or two before I have time to mess with it, but when I do I will certainly check back and let everyone know what happened.


----------



## KyadCK

Hey, guess what. I can Bus Clock now!










Oh, this is on the same 1.525v I had before btw, and my old 200x25Ghz was stable at 1.5v.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey, guess what. I can Bus Clock now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is on the same 1.525v I had before btw, and my old 200x25Ghz was stable at 1.5v.


Nice overclock! I'm about to be ordering my water parts, good lord my wallet is going to hurt. But hopefully I can get up to 5.0ghz then.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey, guess what. I can Bus Clock now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is on the same 1.525v I had before btw, and my old 200x25Ghz was stable at 1.5v.


Well this makes me hopeful ...


----------



## mattyfinch

Hey Guys,

So Im good with hardware, but fairly new to AMD Overclocking.

I currently have the FX 8350 cooled by the h60 in push pull on the Gigabyte 990FXA- UD3 Mobo.

Ive tried a couple of different things, as id like to get to 4.5 or 4.6 on this chip with the h60, which seems realistic. Sadly, everytime i try it crashes, so i know im missing something here.

I have the following programs : touch bios, easytuner6 (lol), and amd overdrive. Im also fine using the bios itself.

My Questions are simple.

1. What settings do i need to turn off specifically (power savers etc) I think i might have missed one or 2.

2. Is the h60 (new revision) enough to cool this in a push pull setup?

3. What other settings do i need to change? 4.5 = 22.5 multiplier, but what voltage should i start at to stableize then back off from slowly?

4. MEMORY TIMING. I have 1600 mhz vengeance that is running on 6. 1336 mhz in the bios. If i change it to 8.0 thats 1600, should i do that then overclock?

5. Like i said im somewhat noob, and ive watched some videos and read as many posts on here as i can, i simply need someone to just make it basic. do this, then remove this, then this and test. Please


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey, guess what. I can Bus Clock now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is on the same 1.525v I had before btw, and my old 200x25Ghz was stable at 1.5v.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this makes me hopeful ...
Click to expand...

Eh, if this thread has shown me anything, it's that my CPU is special. I got a rebranded 8350.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> So Im good with hardware, but fairly new to AMD Overclocking.
> 
> I currently have the FX 8350 cooled by the h60 in push pull on the Gigabyte 990FXA- UD3 Mobo.
> 
> Ive tried a couple of different things, as id like to get to 4.5 or 4.6 on this chip with the h60, which seems realistic. Sadly, everytime i try it crashes, so i know im missing something here.
> 
> I have the following programs : touch bios, easytuner6 (lol), and amd overdrive. Im also fine using the bios itself.
> 
> My Questions are simple.
> 
> 1. What settings do i need to turn off specifically (power savers etc) I think i might have missed one or 2.
> 
> 2. Is the h60 (new revision) enough to cool this in a push pull setup?
> 
> 3. What other settings do i need to change? 4.5 = 22.5 multiplier, but what voltage should i start at to stableize then back off from slowly?
> 
> 4. MEMORY TIMING. I have 1600 mhz vengeance that is running on 6. 1336 mhz in the bios. If i change it to 8.0 thats 1600, should i do that then overclock?
> 
> 5. Like i said im somewhat noob, and ive watched some videos and read as many posts on here as i can, i simply need someone to just make it basic. do this, then remove this, then this and test. Please


4.5-4.6 is a very realistic expectation of an H60.

Change your RAM to the setting it's supposed to be first. No sense getting your OC just to find out later moving your RAM up means you need to do it all over again.

C1E, C6, C'n'Q, and APM all should be turned off. Disable Turbo, and in PC Health Status, turn off Hardware Thermal Control. You can re-enable all your power saving things later. LLC should be set to "High".

For now, treat it like Intel. Raise the multi until unstable, raise voltage until stable again, repeat until you have hit the thermal wall. Later when you're more comfortable with AMD, get into the much more complicated Bus clocking.

Max temp: 62C
Max recommended voltage you should never get close to since you have an H60: 1.55v

Oh, and get the F10a bios for your board. It helps.







Use @BIOS to install it from in windows, but download and chose the file manually, the auto-downloader will break things. Don't worry about bricking anything, that's why Giga puts 2 BIOS on their boards. Back up your old BIOS before updating though, saves trouble later if you want to go back since it'll save all your profiles with it too.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, if this thread has shown me anything, it's that my CPU is special. I got a rebranded 8350.


yeah well, the 8350 I got shouldn't have even been a 8320... seriously...

But i hope the next one is better.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> 850W OCZ GameStream at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 4 x 12V rails, only 20A/rail. That's why shuts down


This was one example I was curious about... if (4) rails of +12v, what is the breakdown and split up of all of them and how to know?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Must be why this morning when i tried 5ghz i was my voltage go up in cpu-z then it just froze, my cougar sx850 got 4 12v rail, 2x 22A and 2x 24A


(yep, usually freezing (when oc'ing) is attributed to power and voltage (lack there of) issues...but 24A or 22A wasn't enough for the cpu/system alone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Diddo ^^^^^. Why do psu manufacturers continue to make these multi rail degenerates?


why is that? a LARGE single seems to be the smart way to go..and when it is MULTI-railed..what is the split/breakdown? how to tell?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I think one of my issues is my PSu as well.
> 
> OCZ700MSXP doesnt list, but the Sticker says 12v1 25A, 12v2 25A,
> 
> So Im assuming it's a split rail, and 25A is not really enough to feed my GPU Overclocked (I'll rectify this next weekend with qa quality PSU (1000W with 1 single 75A Rail)


yet another example of 25A (or 300watts is what it equals)..how could one indepandant 25a rail NOT be enough for the gpu? and the other 25A not enough for the cpu/system?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> LOL @ this new PSU "lime light",
> 
> 25A is 300 watts of available power. A 7950 would have to flat out Short to ground to pull more 300 watts.
> 
> Your system at full load should only pull ~ 500watts @ OC MAX.
> 
> That power supply "SHOULD" be plenty. Unless its faulty (aged caps will slip a otherwise good PSU into it's end of life low wattage life cycle) or your flat pulling all of your system power from one rail. (Which is normally impossible to do as the 24pin and 8pin that power the CPU and system are built on separate rails than the PCIe power, purposely)
> 
> Now a 8350 should not be capable of pulling more than 220watts itself @ air / water overclocks. And if we are going off of a "worst case scenario here, the rest of a "typical" system will pull around 150w.
> 
> So when it comes to power, this is what you want at Minimum on your PSU rails for a "worst case scenario" OC system:
> 
> 12v1 (system CPU rail): Cpu - 220w + system 150w = 370w / 12v = *38.3A*
> 
> 12v2 (PCIe video cards): Video card absolute max: 300w / card = *25A* (a GTX 690 can consume ~270w, so this gives you 30w OC headroom)
> 
> So your looking at ~60 - 65 amps or *720 - 780* watts for the beginings of a High end OC capable PSU.
> 
> So Your going to want to START looking in the 750watt PSU area and UP. Now, not all power supplies can supply full rail max current draw simultaneously. This would then mean you would need MORE wattage available per rail to compensate.
> 
> I personally hate separate rail config PSUs and would rather have ONE high amperage rail.
> 
> And as such I can suggest a PSU such as THIS unit which has one 62amp 12v circuit that would be a great start for anyone wanting to cross the roads of OC and High end video card fun.
> 
> Keep it in mind... and GL


Hey MadGoat, thanks for this explanation/breakdown...when it comes to PSU's, this was (is) one area that I need more knowledge on because I still don't fully grasp it all just yet but maybe I can get a bit more info...

I know, that a PSU is something you dont want to cheap out on and that having a higher wattage is not the only thing to consider..and that brings me to the +12v amperage(s) and the multi vs. single rails dilema...

Is there a way to tell or breakdown the +12v rails within the system, as to what is using what? (in PSU's that are multi rail of course)
You mentioned above that 12v1 was likely system/cpu rail.. now is that the 24 pin power and 8 pin atx ports that power the board and cpu plus the 12v portions that get used for sata and other older molex connectors?

And then the other 12v2 was for PCIe video cards.. how can one be sure this might be the breakdown for a TWO rail +12v PSU?

This is where the confusion set in..
I had to use a weaker PSU the other day..and it was a bit of a test too..it was a Top Power 500W psu and only has 2-20A +12v rails.. (low, I know..wasn't sure if it would work at all)..this (temporary) setup had the GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo with a FX-8350 cpu chip and a single Nvidia 560 GTX vid card in it (supposed to be max 150w but maybe more..who knows)...two optical drives...two ssd's and one external usb3 hd..

I was able to do FULL oc'ing and stress testing...all the way up to 5GHz with no issues or psu problems at all.. and do full vid card stress testing too..

(FYI, i have a "Kill-A-Watt" power monitor unit that I used here too... things are great for anything electrical around the house or pc's, etc..in determining actual current Amp and Wattage load as well as accumulated KWh's over a period of time - and in this case, the system was pulling between 412w and 475w fluctuation during FULL load with HEAVY stress testing)

Based on the 20A equals only 240Watts of power...on each rail.. seems strange that this would be able to cope at all.. up top in your example you showed wanting or needing at least 38.3A of power on the first +12v rail for the cpu and system (please clarify what you mean by the 150w of "system" btw)

I'm not questioning the logic and the calculations..the post was great and very helpful (heck, just the simple volts x amps = watts calculation I had forgotten about will go a long way)...but i'm just very confused about the setup I just tested and how/why it worked...and lastly, how multi rail PSU's are divided and hoping someone can clarify this more.
Based on this example and test setup I ran, the other two PSU's I have (the Top Power 700 and the Corsair 850) are waaay more then enough for these setups I have, yet the 700 has only two lower 26Amp rails...the Corsair is plenty with the single 70Amps...

Going single rail (much higher amperage) +12v PSU is definitely the smarter way to go. Without question..and to always have more amps and wattage then necessary to leave buffer. So that's what I'm going to always look out for with future purchases...but if multi rail psu's are used... the suggested req'd amperage per rail can lead to confusion...and it's hard to find ones that have 40A on single rails, like outlined above in your example..

Thanks and hopefully I can get more info and clarification on all this!


----------



## MadGoat

Wow,

Ok where to start.... One thing to consider here is that a PSU converts more than just 12vdc. Its also completes 5vdc as well as 3.3vdc. These power the "rest of the system" (Hard drives, chipset, etc) this is still a large amount of the draw. Then there is the manner in which the PSU does this, the method in which a PSU is built to convert power has (as you could imagine) a large impact on how efficient the PSU is (only second to the quality of the components used). When looking at a PSU, you normally wont find complete information on how exactly the PSU utilizes the power of via what rail. Good PSU's from great companies will and paste the information on the PSU label (side of the PSU).

Hmm what else, you can pull more power from a PSU... it all depends on the build of the PSU and its over current protection circuit... or if it even has one for that matter. My H850HX is built to 1100watt specs and can easily support a 1kwatt load and maintain 85% efficiency. Lower brand PSUs and cheaper components wont always be able to do that however...

A Great site for this type of information and great in-depth reviews is Hardwaresecrets.com. They actually tear down each PSU they review and look and explain each component in great depth. Its a great place to start.

Everything you need to know about power supplies

Everything you need to know about power supply protections

Anatomy of switching power supplies


----------



## electech13

Thanks for the info (rep'd)...i shoulda mentioned i knew about the other rails so to speak..the 3.3v/5v,etc.. so the PSU takes care of all of them.. and from schematics I've seen it appears both 3.3 or 5v also get combined with the 12v on the sata/old molex power connectors.. so wasn't sure which rails that was included in.

I'll definitely check out the links. I'm sure they'll help a lot!

As for my test rig..any clue why something so low seemed to work just fine? oh and the 24pin mobo power + the 8pin atx power...both of those power the mobo/cpu I assume but are they on it's own 12v rail? and that other 150watts (approx) of system power you mentioned..was that for other peripherals you were accounting for?

So unless a manufacturers page or box states what each 12v rails is running through, then it's just a guessing game? but ie. in case of the more typical TWO +12v rails..usually one is for the cpu/mobo/system and the other for the pcie gpu? sound about right?

Thanks for the help!

ps. so in the end..if running a simple system (any AMD cpu) with ONE GPU (and not a super high end power hungry one) and only couple simple peripherals.. a "500watt psu" should do..even if only TWO 20Amp rails...no?
This is where you and most others (and before this week, even MYSELF) would say "NO WAY"...but when put to the test...and a rigorous one at that.. worked! so what's it all actually mean! LOL! geesh...


----------



## synge

@electech13: I'm not surprised that your setup with the 500w worked. I've done similar setups before, power-wise, with no problems. Just keep in mind that a few hours of stress testing isn't the same as long-term stability. IMO a setup like that can work, but it's cutting it close. It's probably fine if it's only occasionally seeing heavy usage, but I wouldn't trust such a setup for 24/7 folding, for instance.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> @electech13: I'm not surprised that your setup with the 500w worked. I've done similar setups before, power-wise, with no problems. Just keep in mind that a few hours of stress testing isn't the same as long-term stability. IMO a setup like that can work, but it's cutting it close. It's probably fine if it's only occasionally seeing heavy usage, but I wouldn't trust such a setup for 24/7 folding, for instance.


I run my FX8320 on 500w chieftec (24a+21a) on 20/7 folding haven't had issues yet. I don't fold on my 7850 that it's in same rig but as i said no issues yet.



FX8320 is my gaming rig however it's folding when i sleep/work , also it's only on stock cooling atm / 4.2 only, will swap to evo 212 soon and oc it higher for daily clocks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> @electech13: I'm not surprised that your setup with the 500w worked. I've done similar setups before, power-wise, with no problems. Just keep in mind that a few hours of stress testing isn't the same as long-term stability. IMO a setup like that can work, but it's cutting it close. It's probably fine if it's only occasionally seeing heavy usage, but I wouldn't trust such a setup for 24/7 folding, for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> I run my FX8320 on 500w chieftec (24a+21a) on 20/7 folding haven't had issues yet. I don't fold on my 7850 that it's in same rig but as i said no issues yet.
> 
> 
> 
> FX8320 is my gaming rig however it's folding when i sleep/work , also it's only on stock cooling atm / 4.2 only, will swap to evo 212 soon and oc it higher for daily clocks.
Click to expand...

You haven't even begun to tap into FX's real power draw at a measly 4.2









Hit 5, then fold on that little 500w, see how it holds up.


----------



## jellybeans69

Everything in due time







Already benched @ 4.7 without big probs


----------



## Ashura

Okay, I tried lowering the Ram speed to 1333MHz, upped the CPU NB to 1.3, tried overclocking with just one stick.
Still Freezes!.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/8400


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You haven't even begun to tap into FX's real power draw at a measly 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 5, then fold on that little 500w, see how it holds up.


^^^ This. I was talking abut electech's setup @5ghz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

looks like the 1503 did not boost my OC allwell


----------



## SkateZilla

i just never liked split rails...







.


----------



## Krusher33

Thing about split rails is that there are fake ones and true ones. You have to do the research on the specific PSU and read the reviews about the insides to find out. JonnyGuru is pretty good about that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Thing about split rails is that there are fake ones and true ones. You have to do the research on the specific PSU and read the reviews about the insides to find out. JonnyGuru is pretty good about that.


Very good point


----------



## cab2

Does k10stat (for Windows) and k10ctl (for Linux) work with AMD FX-83xx series CPUs? Is anybody using either one for overclocking/undervolting?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Does k10stat (for Windows) and k10ctl (for Linux) work with AMD FX-83xx series CPUs? Is anybody using either one for overclocking/undervolting?


Doubt it. Since these are unlocked CPU's and have full support in the BIOS as well as AMD Overdrive (As well as other programs TurboV etc)

You'd only use k10Stat on somthing that doesn't support Overclocking/Undervolting.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Does k10stat (for Windows) and k10ctl (for Linux) work with AMD FX-83xx series CPUs? Is anybody using either one for overclocking/undervolting?
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Since these are unlocked CPU's and have full support in the BIOS as well as AMD Overdrive (As well as other programs TurboV etc)
> 
> You'd only use k10Stat on somthing that doesn't support Overclocking/Undervolting.
Click to expand...

not necessarily but I don't think it will work on fx either


----------



## mattyfinch

Can anyone explain what this means?

Was an error i was getting in p95

ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test.


----------



## Stanjam

P95 benchmark yes? Sounds like during testing, the computer got a bad sum error. Means something basically "doesn't add up." The program is referring you to program docs to get a better idea. Could be nothing. Could be a dying piece of hardware, especially if you stress test a lot.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Can anyone explain what this means?
> 
> Was an error i was getting in p95
> 
> ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
> Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test.


It's a general way of saying that your system is unstable.
It could be that your CPU or Ram settings are not correct.

Are you running Prime Version 27.7 Build 2 or newer?
Are you overclocking?.


----------



## mattyfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanjam*
> 
> P95 benchmark yes? Sounds like during testing, the computer got a bad sum error. Means something basically "doesn't add up." The program is referring you to program docs to get a better idea. Could be nothing. Could be a dying piece of hardware, especially if you stress test a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It's a general way of saying that your system is unstable.
> It could be that your CPU or Ram settings are not correct.
> 
> Are you running Prime Version 27.7 Build 2 or newer?
> Are you overclocking?.


Yes I am testing an overclock, I was at 4.6 but have backed off to 4.5Ghz and i no longer get the error in the tests.

The version of p95 is the latest.

Everything seems fine now, ill likely just stick with the 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Yes I am testing an overclock, I was at 4.6 but have backed off to 4.5Ghz and i no longer get the error in the tests.
> 
> The version of p95 is the latest.
> 
> Everything seems fine now, ill likely just stick with the 4.5 Ghz.


I'd set up some fans for push/pull on that H60 and go for more









Were you upping the CPU voltage at all for 4.6Ghz?

If you try for higher, I'd recommend upping the CPU/NB voltage to 1.25v and then the CPU voltage a few notches.


----------



## Heidi

-OK guys...fairly simple question...FSB(HT) 200MHz vs 250MHz, pro and cons...RAM multi, 4:1 vs others pro and cons...-
So far I had my old FX-8120 always run at 16-18x250MHz with NB 2500 and HT 2500 as well...now, with FX-8350 which mode would be recommended...or perform better...
Thanks..

p.s.
I will be using Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A2000C9 9-10-9-27, 18x250MHz will give me 4.5GHz with 2000MHz RAM....


----------



## SkateZilla

it's wierd..

FX8120, 8.8C Min, 19.1C Max (85.831w MAX)

FX8350, 5.6 Min, 26.9 Max (47.754w)

both under H100s.

I think im gonna call BS on the 8350 Stats, as the MAX W was when I ran CineBench.


----------



## mattyfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'd set up some fans for push/pull on that H60 and go for more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you upping the CPU voltage at all for 4.6Ghz?
> 
> If you try for higher, I'd recommend upping the CPU/NB voltage to 1.25v and then the CPU voltage a few notches.


Im already in a push pull and saw it hit 62*C for a fraction of a second on 4.6, but yes i had added some voltage. I assume i might have added to much trying to be safe.

Im gonna upgrade coolers next week. Any suggestions?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> it's wierd..
> 
> FX8120, 8.8C Min, 19.1C Max (85.831w MAX)
> 
> FX8350, 5.6 Min, 26.9 Max (47.754w)
> 
> both under H100s.
> 
> I think im gonna call BS on the 8350 Stats, as the MAX W was when I ran CineBench.


You understand that any Core temp while the CPU is under 40C is completely inaccurate, right?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Im already in a push pull and saw it hit 62*C for a fraction of a second on 4.6, but yes i had added some voltage. I assume i might have added to much trying to be safe.
> 
> Im gonna upgrade coolers next week. Any suggestions?


Ehh my H60 must be magic then... My 1100t at 4ghz and 1.456v never goes over 50c...

The bunk 8350 I ran for a day, at the highest clock I could actually stress test... (because the chip blew like the solar wind) ... 4.7 @ 1.55v never went above 57c.

I just have a Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k in push on my H60.

I don't foresee needing to upgrade cooling for a decent clocking 8350, say ... ~4.8ghz @ ~1.48v ~58c









Ooo, I'll add one thing however:

I did add a small fan to spot cool my VRMs. and I did notice the ability to drop my vCore a bit and retain stability in stress... which in turn lowered my proc temps a bit...


----------



## SkateZilla

i was looking at the W when i ran Cinebench being so far off.


----------



## mongoled

Here are my power consumption results as a point of reference for people.

All power saving options enabled in bios.

Check sig for rig details (watercooled etc).

I havnt figured out what is going on with the voltages.

HWMonitor / CPU-Z show no change when the multiplier drops.

AMD Overdrive, shows changes, but the voltages are incorrect.

If anybody has any ideas on what I can do to get the correct voltages (excluding using a DMM let me know).

Idle 2.2Ghz

http://i.imgur.com/20vdRWJ.jpg

Idle 5Ghz

http://i.imgur.com/Dgtteyl.jpg

Prime Full Load

http://i.imgur.com/hbmOsWP.jpg

Dont think I will be keeping the 5Ghz as 24/7 settings, as its not prime95 stable (IBT / OCCT are OK) as power consumption is huge








:


----------



## 033Y5

just went to order my board and noticed 2 different chvf z boards

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx

so why 2 different boards the only thing i can tell different is ram speeds


----------



## w-moffatt

just put in my new 8350 and it was a freebie which is even better! Also scored a 7970 sapphire card (also freebie) Gaming has never been so sweet


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> just put in my new 8350 and it was a freebie which is even better! Also scored a 7970 sapphire card (also freebie) Gaming has never been so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


G'day Sport

Shame ya couldnt score a decent cooler instead of that crappy evo


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> just went to order my board and noticed 2 different chvf z boards
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx
> 
> so why 2 different boards the only thing i can tell different is ram speeds


The Crosshair V Formula-Z is better.
Digi Extreme II vs Digi Extreme - and a bunch of other stuff. (You'd be best to Google Crosshair V Formula vs Crosshair V Forumla-Z)


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> just went to order my board and noticed 2 different chvf z boards
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx
> 
> so why 2 different boards the only thing i can tell different is ram speeds


There is an original CHVF and and the newer version CHVF-Z. I think they are both capable of the same ram speeds - with bios updates. I know my CHVF can configure up to ddr3-2400.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> The Crosshair V Formula-Z is better.
> Digi Extreme II vs Digi Extreme - and a bunch of other stuff. (You'd be best to Google Crosshair V Formula vs Crosshair V Forumla-Z)


on scans.co.uk site they are both formula z's
did you check the links?

only difference i can see is rog connect button on back and ddr3 2400+


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> on scans.co.uk site they are both formula z's
> did you check the links?
> 
> only difference i can see is rog connect button on back and ddr3 2400+


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx

That's the one you want.

They clearly say:
Extreme Engine Digi+ II -- Powerful combination of analog and digital design elements

and
Extreme Engine Digi+: A Powerful combination of analog and digital Phase Power design elements

on the specs.

The Box Clearly has a -Z on the Better one in the Product Image.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx
> 
> That's the one you want.
> 
> They clearly say:
> Extreme Engine Digi+ II -- Powerful combination of analog and digital design elements
> 
> and
> Extreme Engine Digi+: A Powerful combination of analog and digital Phase Power design elements
> 
> on the specs.
> 
> The Box Clearly has a -Z on the Better one in the Product Image.


cool did not notice that thank you


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> just went to order my board and noticed 2 different chvf z boards
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-sata-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx
> 
> so why 2 different boards the only thing i can tell different is ram speeds


Quote:


> *ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ Motherboard Review*
> HARDOCP
> 
> The Crosshair V Formula-Z is based on the AMD 990FX chipset and uses the AMD SB950 south bridge. It is the fifth board to use the name "Crosshair Formula" and represents the latest in motherboard design. What's interesting about this board is that it is actually an update to the existing Crosshair V Formula. The "Z" version has some differences compared to the earlier model. While I have no personal experience with the original version I have done some checking into some of the differences. The original board used an 8+2 power phase solution and the Formula-Z uses an 8+2+2 setup. Essentially this is the DIGI+ Engine II feature that ASUS refers to in the marketing literature that we are talking about. Basically it's the same type of digital control over the memory power phases that we are used to seeing available for the CPU. So you can run one or more phases, adjust the power response frequency, thermal protection, and load-line calibration for the RAM just as you do for the CPU.
> 
> The Formula-Z also relocates the onboard power and reset buttons from the board's bottom edge to the lower right hand corner where the memory slots are. The south bridge cooling has been slightly altered as well with an updated heat sink design. There are some components which have been rearranged on the PCB. The audio solution was updated to the "Supreme FX III" vs. the FX II used in the previous model. SATA ports have been shuffled around as well with all of this model's being right angled and in the same place. The number has increased from 7 ports to 8. The legacy PCI slot has also been removed from the new model.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> on scans.co.uk site they are both formula z's
> did you check the links?
> 
> only difference i can see is rog connect button on back and ddr3 2400+


Sorry, I didn't actually click the links. I just saw one link said Crosshair V Forumla and the other said Crosshair V Formula-Z

In other news, I was wondering if anyone would like to test this OC method: (as my Piledriver Rig is sold)

I'll post a couple pics to explain the reasoning.




The block, that's just to the left of the DDR3 is the IMC. See how far the other two cores are away, compared to the ones that are right next to the IMC.

I suspect that on the CPU that I had, the Cores that were of the highest performance were the ones directly next to the IMC.

So I wonder if you are able to get higher Overclock potential with lower heat, if you run with reduced NB speeds and reduced DRAM speeds.

I'd recommend running the NB 1600Mhz and DRAM 1600Mhz and then seeing how low you can run the CPU/NB Voltage.

What we could expect to see is less heat and resistance generated by the IMC and those lengthy pathways to the other Cores, to hopefully reach higher CPU Overclocks with less voltage and heat.

If that method works, then it's just a matter of figuring out if that low of Frequency for the IMC will bottleneck CPU performance and where to find a balance.

As well, installing the Windows 7 Hotfix's for Bulldozer, stopped some issues I was troubleshooting for an FX 8350 running some Steam Games. (COD: Black OPs and some others)
The issues included:
-freezing between maps
-complete system shutdown

Maybe the link to those on the Microsoft Website would make a good addition to the Main Page.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> G'day Sport
> 
> Shame ya couldnt score a decent cooler instead of that crappy evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> How are you getting freebie cpus and gpus???


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> G'day Sport
> 
> Shame ya couldnt score a decent cooler instead of that crappy evo


Nah the Evo does alright, Keeps my CPU under 45 degrees which im happy with (only cost 35$) looking to watercool soon anyways.


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> G'day Sport
> 
> Shame ya couldnt score a decent cooler instead of that crappy evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> How are you getting freebie cpus and gpus???
> 
> 
> 
> perks of the job.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sorry, I didn't actually click the links. I just saw one link said Crosshair V Forumla and the other said Crosshair V Formula-Z
> 
> In other news, I was wondering if anyone would like to test this OC method: (as my Piledriver Rig is sold)
> 
> I'll post a couple pics to explain the reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The block, that's just to the left of the DDR3 is the IMC. See how far the other two cores are away, compared to the ones that are right next to the IMC.
> 
> I suspect that on the CPU that I had, the Cores that were of the highest performance were the ones directly next to the IMC.
> 
> So I wonder if you are able to get higher Overclock potential with lower heat, if you run with reduced NB speeds and reduced DRAM speeds.
> 
> I'd recommend running the NB 1600Mhz and DRAM 1600Mhz and then seeing how low you can run the CPU/NB Voltage.
> 
> What we could expect to see is less heat and resistance generated by the IMC and those lengthy pathways to the other Cores, to hopefully reach higher CPU Overclocks with less voltage and heat.
> 
> If that method works, then it's just a matter of figuring out if that low of Frequency for the IMC will bottleneck CPU performance and where to find a balance.
> 
> As well, installing the Windows 7 Hotfix's for Bulldozer, stopped some issues I was troubleshooting for an FX 8350 running some Steam Games. (COD: Black OPs and some others)
> The issues included:
> -freezing between maps
> -complete system shutdown
> 
> Maybe the link to those on the Microsoft Website would make a good addition to the Main Page.


Sounds like its worth a shot, when I get home tonight I will do a little playing around. I noticed last night that if I bumped my NB voltage from1.225 to 1.25 I became unstable no matter what I did.


----------



## SkateZilla

shouldnt something used by all modules kinda be in the center?, roflmao.


----------



## testface

Hello,

Is anyone here using an aftermarket CPU fan / heatsink with the fx-8350? Which thermal compound and application method were used, and what temperatures are you seeing?

I ask because i've been researching this chip and thermal paste like mad. The cores being along the four corners of the chip seems to render the dot / pea method insufficient. The "X method" i was told would not create a flush interface between sink and cpu.

I have talked to AMD twice, and Arctic Silver twice, and Cooler Master once over the phone regarding the application of compound for this chip, and have heard different suggestions from each, some even suggesting the spread method, which i've heard to avoid from other sources.

I've also heard you don't want to go over 60c temperature, AMD's literature seems to suggest this (61c) for some FX-series chips, and then hear from someone at AMD that 70+c is nothing to be concerned about.

I've just been hearing so much conflicting, if not contradictory information, and would really appreciate the help of some who have actually done the testing.

TL;DR : What aftermarket cooler are your using, which thermal compound and compound application did you use, and what are your idle / load temperatures?

Cheers







...


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testface*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone here using an aftermarket CPU fan / heatsink with the fx-8350? Which thermal compound and application method were used, and what temperatures are you seeing?
> 
> I ask because i've been researching this chip and thermal paste like mad. The cores being along the four corners of the chip seems to render the dot / pea method insufficient. The "X method" i was told would not create a flush interface between sink and cpu.
> 
> I have talked to AMD twice, and Arctic Silver twice, and Cooler Master once over the phone regarding the application of compound for this chip, and have heard different suggestions from each, some even suggesting the spread method, which i've heard to avoid from other sources.
> 
> I've also heard you don't want to go over 60c temperature, AMD's literature seems to suggest this (61c) for some FX-series chips, and then hear from someone at AMD that 70+c is nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> I've just been hearing so much conflicting, if not contradictory information, and would really appreciate the help of some who have actually done the testing.
> 
> TL;DR : What aftermarket cooler are your using, which thermal compound and compound application did you use, and what are your idle / load temperatures?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using Raystorm RS360 with GPU in the loop. I used Prolimatech Pk-01 and it seems to be very good. I only used a dot in the center. However I did do the x pattern on the GPU and it is icy cold. Like, it doesn't break 40c even at 1.25v and 1267/1450.

This cooler falls apart at 1.65v running IBT. That is well beyond recommended safe voltages so it's irrelevant I suppose.

Also, maximum temp is 70c and it degrades at 90c. AMD is just saying 62c to leave safe room. It is generally considered that you run 62c if you want to be safe and 70c if you want to live on the edge. 1.55v is maximum recommended vcore but i've gone beyond that for 24/7 and a few others have as well without any ill effects (yet).


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testface*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone here using an aftermarket CPU fan / heatsink with the fx-8350? Which thermal compound and application method were used, and what temperatures are you seeing?
> 
> I ask because i've been researching this chip and thermal paste like mad. The cores being along the four corners of the chip seems to render the dot / pea method insufficient. The "X method" i was told would not create a flush interface between sink and cpu.
> 
> I have talked to AMD twice, and Arctic Silver twice, and Cooler Master once over the phone regarding the application of compound for this chip, and have heard different suggestions from each, some even suggesting the spread method, which i've heard to avoid from other sources.
> 
> I've also heard you don't want to go over 60c temperature, AMD's literature seems to suggest this (61c) for some FX-series chips, and then hear from someone at AMD that 70+c is nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> I've just been hearing so much conflicting, if not contradictory information, and would really appreciate the help of some who have actually done the testing.
> 
> TL;DR : What aftermarket cooler are your using, which thermal compound and compound application did you use, and what are your idle / load temperatures?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im using the hyper 212 evo cpu cooler with the cooler master thermal compound. I use the "grain of rice" method and my cpu hasnt cracked 50 degrees.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> shouldnt something used by all modules kinda be in the center?, roflmao.


You would think that would be obvious right? Although it's probably related to them recycling failed 8 Core models into 6 and 4 core models. (they can just laser off that section without issues from the IMC.

I say they put the IMC in the center and stop screwing around. Worst case scenario they have 2Ghz 8 Core models for sale right? Then there's no issue where the IMC is.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You would think that would be obvious right? Although it's probably related to them recycling failed 8 Core models into 6 and 4 core models. (they can just laser off that section without issues from the IMC.
> 
> I say they put the IMC in the center and stop screwing around. Worst case scenario they have 2Ghz 8 Core models for sale right? Then there's no issue where the IMC is.


the can still disable modules with the IMC in the center.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *testface*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone here using an aftermarket CPU fan / heatsink with the fx-8350? Which thermal compound and application method were used, and what temperatures are you seeing?
> 
> I ask because i've been researching this chip and thermal paste like mad. The cores being along the four corners of the chip seems to render the dot / pea method insufficient. The "X method" i was told would not create a flush interface between sink and cpu.
> 
> I have talked to AMD twice, and Arctic Silver twice, and Cooler Master once over the phone regarding the application of compound for this chip, and have heard different suggestions from each, some even suggesting the spread method, which i've heard to avoid from other sources.
> 
> I've also heard you don't want to go over 60c temperature, AMD's literature seems to suggest this (61c) for some FX-series chips, and then hear from someone at AMD that 70+c is nothing to be concerned about.
> 
> I've just been hearing so much conflicting, if not contradictory information, and would really appreciate the help of some who have actually done the testing.
> 
> TL;DR : What aftermarket cooler are your using, which thermal compound and compound application did you use, and what are your idle / load temperatures?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Raystorm RS360 with GPU in the loop. I used Prolimatech Pk-01 and it seems to be very good. I only used a dot in the center. However I did do the x pattern on the GPU and it is icy cold. Like, it doesn't break 40c even at 1.25v and 1267/1450.
> 
> This cooler falls apart at 1.65v running IBT. That is well beyond recommended safe voltages so it's irrelevant I suppose.
> 
> Also, maximum temp is 70c and it degrades at 90c. AMD is just saying 62c to leave safe room. It is generally considered that you run 62c if you want to be safe and 70c if you want to live on the edge. 1.55v is maximum recommended vcore but i've gone beyond that for 24/7 and a few others have as well without any ill effects (yet).
Click to expand...

"Max" = 62C
"OK" = 70's
Thermal shutdown = 90C
Degrade = 96C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> shouldnt something used by all modules kinda be in the center?, roflmao.
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that would be obvious right? Although it's probably related to them recycling failed 8 Core models into 6 and 4 core models. (they can just laser off that section without issues from the IMC.
> 
> I say they put the IMC in the center and stop screwing around. Worst case scenario they have 2Ghz 8 Core models for sale right? Then there's no issue where the IMC is.
Click to expand...

All information from RAM goes through Cache _anyway_, which is in the center.

RAM -> L3 -> L2.

Also, you generally want the part that talks to ram to be as close to the ram as possible and vice versa. Trust me here; you do not know more then AMD does about building a chip.


----------



## Novody-3

I found out why my socket temp is much higer than my core temp it isnt the the CPU that generates the Heat it is the small grey blocks between Cpu and Mosfet i dont know the name or what it is but its going real heat its going up to 75C+ after 10mins ibt.

I dont know how i got them cool think i buy a new Case with better air conditions...


----------



## jellybeans69

I fold @ 72-75's on my FX8320 quite often while i'm still on stock cooler









On a side note decided to get OCZ ZX 850W for my amd rig as i have bunch of hdd's and under higher oc power requirement is high to swap out my Chieftec 500W unit

Also bought the thingy which measures how much W is being pulled from wall , pretty sure my both rigs + router/table lighting and monitor (given pcs are at 100%) could be pulling close to 1kw


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Max" = 62C
> "OK" = 70's
> Thermal shutdown = 90C
> Degrade = 96C
> All information from RAM goes through Cache _anyway_, which is in the center.
> 
> RAM -> L3 -> L2.
> 
> Also, you generally want the part that talks to ram to be as close to the ram as possible and vice versa. Trust me here; you do not know more then AMD does about building a chip.


It looks like it's going Ram -> IMC and then splits off into each of the L3 Cache (there's better pictures that show the grids)

We definately don't know more than AMD about building chips, but as enthusiasts that push the limits, we probably see some things they don't.

If someone does try the lower NB/RAM speed to push their Overclock at lower voltages, please post your results.


----------



## Krusher33

Them engineers you know... they tend to miss the simple things. LOL (former engineering student)

My RASA kit couldn't handle my 8350 at 1.55v. So I just put in an order for a Koolance 380a today. Supposedly one of the top waterblocks to get now.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Them engineers you know... they tend to miss the simple things. LOL (former engineering student)
> 
> My RASA kit couldn't handle my 8350 at 1.55v. So I just put in an order for a Koolance 380a today. Supposedly one of the top waterblocks to get now.


I know what you mean, that Phenom II IMC bottleneck was a huge fiasco.







(good thing for NB Overclocking)


----------



## zer0entropy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't actually click the links. I just saw one link said Crosshair V Forumla and the other said Crosshair V Formula-Z
> 
> In other news, I was wondering if anyone would like to test this OC method: (as my Piledriver Rig is sold)
> 
> I'll post a couple pics to explain the reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The block, that's just to the left of the DDR3 is the IMC. See how far the other two cores are away, compared to the ones that are right next to the IMC.
> 
> I suspect that on the CPU that I had, the Cores that were of the highest performance were the ones directly next to the IMC.
> 
> So I wonder if you are able to get higher Overclock potential with lower heat, if you run with reduced NB speeds and reduced DRAM speeds.
> 
> I'd recommend running the NB 1600Mhz and DRAM 1600Mhz and then seeing how low you can run the CPU/NB Voltage.
> 
> What we could expect to see is less heat and resistance generated by the IMC and those lengthy pathways to the other Cores, to hopefully reach higher CPU Overclocks with less voltage and heat.
> 
> If that method works, then it's just a matter of figuring out if that low of Frequency for the IMC will bottleneck CPU performance and where to find a balance.
> 
> As well, installing the Windows 7 Hotfix's for Bulldozer, stopped some issues I was troubleshooting for an FX 8350 running some Steam Games. (COD: Black OPs and some others)
> The issues included:
> -freezing between maps
> -complete system shutdown
> 
> Maybe the link to those on the Microsoft Website would make a good addition to the Main Page.


Wow this Is really awesome info here. I'll try it when I get home tonight at 6pm

Edit:
I just noticed that this may not help since I only have half the die, a FX4300. Hell, I'll still try it anyways. Its a good overclocker. 4.4ghz @ 1.35v will boot and run all day 4.5ghz 1.35v and even OCCT but then ill get a random BSOD at some point a day or two later.

Edit:
I was able to undervolt all the way down to 1.175v 3.8ghz the next voltage step down wouldn't POST. not sure if that will help or not.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Max" = 62C
> "OK" = 70's
> Thermal shutdown = 90C
> Degrade = 96C
> All information from RAM goes through Cache _anyway_, which is in the center.
> 
> RAM -> L3 -> L2.
> 
> Also, you generally want the part that talks to ram to be as close to the ram as possible and vice versa. Trust me here; you do not know more then AMD does about building a chip.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it's going Ram -> IMC and then splits off into each of the L3 Cache (there's better pictures that show the grids)
> 
> We definately don't know more than AMD about building chips, but as enthusiasts that push the limits, we probably see some things they don't.
> 
> If someone does try the lower NB/RAM speed to push their Overclock at lower voltages, please post your results.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Them engineers you know... they tend to miss the simple things. LOL (former engineering student)
> 
> My RASA kit couldn't handle my 8350 at 1.55v. So I just put in an order for a Koolance 380a today. Supposedly one of the top waterblocks to get now.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, that Phenom II IMC bottleneck was a huge fiasco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (good thing for NB Overclocking)
Click to expand...

Alright, lets clear up those misunderstandings.

1) No, you don't see anything they don't, primarily since everything they do get pushed through Enterprise first. As an "Enthusiast" you get hand-me-downs that others have been playing with for a while. You are not smarter then AMD.

2) There was never a problem with the IMC. L3 cache speed was bound to the Northbridge speed; faster northbridge = faster Cache.

3) The only reason the NB felt "slow" was that the NB speed should be 1.5x the RAM speed in that design. 1333 RAM should have a 2000 NB (and hey, 1333 was the supported speed too). In their own guide for the chip, they recommended 2400 for 1600 RAM as well. It's also a large heat increase to clock up the NB, something they would like to avoid. Enthusiasts who would have put in faster ram would likely be overclocking anyway, so it was a workable solution.

So... ya. Understand what you're talking about before you call AMD stupid next time.


----------



## Equinoux

I'm wondering if my PSU is the reason why I can't push to 5GHz. I've been rocking the Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850w since late 2007.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171017

I'm currently at 4.8GHz near 1.55v. Heat isn't the issue since I'm stable around 55c under load (OCCT). When I push to 5GHz, the computer will start up fine, but once I start the OCCT test, the computer will freeze a few seconds into it. PSU? Yay or nay?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> I'm wondering if my PSU is the reason why I can't push to 5GHz. I've been rocking the Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850w since late 2007.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171017
> 
> I'm currently at 4.8GHz near 1.55v. Heat isn't the issue since I'm stable around 55c under load (OCCT). When I push to 5GHz, the computer will start up fine, but once I start the OCCT test, the computer will freeze a few seconds into it. PSU? Yay or nay?


[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

12 x 18 = 216w available to the CPU.

Of course, there's 6 rails and only 4 PCI-e, but I'd write off the remaining rail as SATA/Molex.

So: "Yes that is _probably_ your problem"


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],
> 
> 12 x 18 = 216w available to the CPU.
> 
> Of course, there's 6 rails and only 4 PCI-e, but I'd write off the remaining rail as SATA/Molex.
> 
> So: "Yes that is _probably_ your problem"


Thanks. Do you have any suggestions for a great, modular PSU?


----------



## MadGoat

On the topic here,

I know when I keep my PHII at a constant clock but only change the ram speed I see a large increase in heat output. I suppose this is the same effect as keeping the processor at the same voltage but clocking it higher... it increases heat.

Simply asking the unit to "do more work". I cant get a stable speed @ or above 1866 ram @ 3ghz NB... but I can decrease the NB to about 2600mhz and increase the ram speed... but then it's a trade off and I'm loosing NB performance (caches are clocked lower).

I can only assume the same principle exists with Bulldozer / piledriver.

And further more, the changes in Pildriver show up in the L2 cache performance:
Quote:


> AnandTech - AMD Launches Opteron 6300 series with "Piledriver" cores
> 
> The L2 cache latency and bandwidth has not changed, but AMD did quite a few optimizations. From AMD engineering:
> 
> "While the total bandwidth available between the L2 and the rest of the core did not change from Bulldozer to Piledriver, the existing bandwidth is now used more effectively. Some unnecessary instruction decode hint data writes to the L2 that were present in Bulldozer have been removed in Piledriver. Also, some misses sent to the L2 that would get canceled in Bulldozer are prevented from being sent to the L2 at all in Piledriver. This allows the L2's existing resources to be applied toward more useful work."


This Means that cache operations misses in L1 that would have normally been set to L2 (which created a lot of bulldozers cache latency issues) are now not allowed to take the cache cycles away from the pipeline. Requiring instead a new start cycle. This apparently is faster than than the cache continuing the search than just starting the operation again. I assume because of the the longer cycle length of the pipeline in AMD's new CMT cores. (and is also why you see the L2 cache performance differences in vishera vs. zambezi... look at the L2 Read performance numbers in Aida64 memory benchmark)

This is more of a instant performance "work around" than it is a design improvement. I don't know if this can even be solved until the 28nm fab due to the need for lower latency caches while maintaining the high clock necessary (which increases the bandwidth) to keep the cores fed.

AMD pretty much has the beginnings of a great pipeline but cant keep it fed do to cache restraints that are ultimately restricted by the fab process. Add on top of that the small associative L1 cache Piledriver is coping with, and you have the ultimate inability to get the correct information on the fly to the pipeline.

This is why Piledriver is great at parallel tasks right now, but falls short in random IO (or IMC) operations. Its really all about the cache, prefetch, branch misprediction cycle penalty, and lack of decode per core.
Quote:


> The Bulldozer Aftermath: Delving Even Deeper
> 
> The Real Shortcomings: Branch Misprediction Penalty and Instruction Cache Hit Rate
> 
> Bulldozer is a deeply pipelined CPU, just like Sandy Bridge, but the latter has a µop cache that can cut the fetching and decoding cycles out of the branch misprediction penalty. The lower than expected performance in SAP and SQL Server, plus the fact that the worst performing subbenches in SPEC CPU2006 int are the ones with hard to predict branches, all points to there being a serious problem with branch misprediction.
> 
> Our Code Analyst profiling shows that AMD engineers did a good job on the branch prediction unit: the BPU definitely predicts better than the previous AMD designs. The problem is that Bulldozer cannot hide its long misprediction penalty, which Intel does manage with Sandy Bridge. That also explains why AMD states that branch prediction improvements in "Piledriver" ("Trinity") are only modest (1% performance improvements). As branch predictors get more advanced, a few tweaks here and there cannot do much.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if AMD will adopt a µop cache in the near future, as it would lower the branch prediction penalty, save power, and lower the pressure on the decoding part. It looks like a perfect match for this architecture.
> 
> Another significant problem is that the L1 instruction cache does not seem to cope well with 2-threads. We have measured significantly higher miss rates once we run two threads on the 2-way 64KB L1 instruction cache. It looks like the associativity of that cache is simply too low. There is a reason why Intel has an 8-way associative cache to run two threads.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Max" = 62C
> "OK" = 70's
> Thermal shutdown = 90C
> Degrade = 96C
> All information from RAM goes through Cache _anyway_, which is in the center.
> 
> RAM -> L3 -> L2.
> 
> Also, you generally want the part that talks to ram to be as close to the ram as possible and vice versa. Trust me here; you do not know more then AMD does about building a chip.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it's going Ram -> IMC and then splits off into each of the L3 Cache (there's better pictures that show the grids)
> 
> We definately don't know more than AMD about building chips, but as enthusiasts that push the limits, we probably see some things they don't.
> 
> If someone does try the lower NB/RAM speed to push their Overclock at lower voltages, please post your results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Them engineers you know... they tend to miss the simple things. LOL (former engineering student)
> 
> My RASA kit couldn't handle my 8350 at 1.55v. So I just put in an order for a Koolance 380a today. Supposedly one of the top waterblocks to get now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, that Phenom II IMC bottleneck was a huge fiasco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (good thing for NB Overclocking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, lets clear up those misunderstandings.
> 
> 1) No, you don't see anything they don't, primarily since everything they do get pushed through Enterprise first. As an "Enthusiast" you get hand-me-downs that others have been playing with for a while. You are not smarter then AMD.
> 
> 2) There was never a problem with the IMC. L3 cache speed was bound to the Northbridge speed; faster northbridge = faster Cache.
> 
> 3) The only reason the NB felt "slow" was that the NB speed should be 1.5x the RAM speed in that design. 1333 RAM should have a 2000 NB (and hey, 1333 was the supported speed too). In their own guide for the chip, they recommended 2400 for 1600 RAM as well. It's also a large heat increase to clock up the NB, something they would like to avoid. Enthusiasts who would have put in faster ram would likely be overclocking anyway, so it was a workable solution.
> 
> So... ya. Understand what you're talking about before you call AMD stupid next time.
Click to expand...

what should the multiplier between ram and nb on these fix chips be?


----------



## kahboom

Has anyone considered delidding an fx CPU for lowering temps or at least replacing the compound under the lid?


----------



## Scorpion49

Got a quick question, I'm trying to optimize my system around the 8320 at 4.8ghz for daily use. I have two sets of RAM available to me, 16GB (4x4) of DDR3 1600 1.35v stuff, and 8GB (2x4GB) of DDR3 2133 1.65v. Would it be better to run the low voltage kit with CAS9 timings, or the 2133 kit with CAS11, or something in between? I know this 2133 kit will do 2000mhz at 9-10-9-30 1T with Ivy Bridge but I don't know how good this IMC is, would that be my best bet?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Has anyone considered delidding an fx CPU for lowering temps or at least replacing the compound under the lid?


IF Piledriver uses TIM and not solder, I doubt that you would be able to delid one without cutting through traces or top package mounted ICs. I haven't seen or heard of anyone getting the IHS off yet. (woringk or dead chip.)


----------



## SkateZilla

FX83xx Series IMC can do 4 DIMMs of DDR1600.

Shoot my FX8120 runs 16GB fine at DDR1600 too.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got a quick question, I'm trying to optimize my system around the 8320 at 4.8ghz for daily use. I have two sets of RAM available to me, 16GB (4x4) of DDR3 1600 1.35v stuff, and 8GB (2x4GB) of DDR3 2133 1.65v. Would it be better to run the low voltage kit with CAS9 timings, or the 2133 kit with CAS11, or something in between? I know this 2133 kit will do 2000mhz at 9-10-9-30 1T with Ivy Bridge but I don't know how good this IMC is, would that be my best bet?


If your benching: Higher ram speed

If your looking for usable performance: 1600 @ CAS 8 is a sweet spot. (push the voltage on thos 1600 chips)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> If your benching: Higher ram speed
> 
> If your looking for usable performance: 1600 @ CAS 8 is a sweet spot. (push the voltage on thos 1600 chips)


Ok, thanks. I don't care about benching I just want the best for daily use. I'll see what I can get out of the low voltage kit at 1.5v JEDEC spec instead of the XMP profile 1.35v, its Patriot not Samsung so who knows what it will do.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, lets clear up those misunderstandings.
> 
> 1) No, you don't see anything they don't, primarily since everything they do get pushed through Enterprise first. As an "Enthusiast" you get hand-me-downs that others have been playing with for a while. You are not smarter then AMD.
> 
> 2) There was never a problem with the IMC. L3 cache speed was bound to the Northbridge speed; faster northbridge = faster Cache.
> 
> 3) The only reason the NB felt "slow" was that the NB speed should be 1.5x the RAM speed in that design. 1333 RAM should have a 2000 NB (and hey, 1333 was the supported speed too). In their own guide for the chip, they recommended 2400 for 1600 RAM as well. It's also a large heat increase to clock up the NB, something they would like to avoid. Enthusiasts who would have put in faster ram would likely be overclocking anyway, so it was a workable solution.
> 
> So... ya. Understand what you're talking about before you call AMD stupid next time.


Good points Kyad. I should not have been so "general" about what I was posting. But nowhere did I state that I was smarter than AMD, and nowhere did I state that AMD was stupid.
I was merely making an observation, and asked if anyone could do a general verification by testing it. I actually tried it out because the person I sold this pc to was a family member.

By reducing the CPU/NB speed to 1600Mhz @ 1.05v and running my system Ram at 1600Mhz, I was able to reduce system temps by 6 Celsius and run Prime stable at 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz as opposed to 1.338v. (Core 8 no longer drops out at the stock voltage) ***No idea if this would be typical results, as every CPU is a little different.
Reducing the system Ram to 1333Mhz and further lowering the CPU/NB to 1400Mhz didn't allow any lower CPU voltage, but it did seem like the system would hang slightly.

It would take a lot more testing to know if there is a performance reduction with the reduced CPU/NB Speeds - which I don't have time to perform.


----------



## SkateZilla

wait a sec... so you're saying my NB should be 2400 on my FX?...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Good points Kyad. I should not have been so "general" about what I was posting. But nowhere did I state that I was smarter than AMD, and nowhere did I state that AMD was stupid.
> I was merely making an observation, and asked if anyone could do a general verification by testing it. I actually tried it out because the person I sold this pc to was a family member.
> 
> By reducing the CPU/NB speed to 1600Mhz @ 1.05v and running my system Ram at 1600Mhz, I was able to reduce system temps by 6 Celsius and run Prime stable at 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz as opposed to 1.338v. (Core 8 no longer drops out at the stock voltage) ***No idea if this would be typical results, as every CPU is a little different.
> Reducing the system Ram to 1333Mhz and further lowering the CPU/NB to 1400Mhz didn't allow any lower CPU voltage, but it did seem like the system would hang slightly.
> 
> It would take a lot more testing to know if there is a performance reduction with the reduced CPU/NB Speeds - which I don't have time to perform.


At that point your just bottlenecking the the cache to processor.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Good points Kyad. I should not have been so "general" about what I was posting. But nowhere did I state that I was smarter than AMD, and nowhere did I state that AMD was stupid.
> I was merely making an observation, and asked if anyone could do a general verification by testing it. I actually tried it out because the person I sold this pc to was a family member.
> 
> By reducing the CPU/NB speed to 1600Mhz @ 1.05v and running my system Ram at 1600Mhz, I was able to reduce system temps by 6 Celsius and run Prime stable at 1.325v @ 4.5Ghz as opposed to 1.338v. (Core 8 no longer drops out at the stock voltage) ***No idea if this would be typical results, as every CPU is a little different.
> Reducing the system Ram to 1333Mhz and further lowering the CPU/NB to 1400Mhz didn't allow any lower CPU voltage, but it did seem like the system would hang slightly.
> 
> It would take a lot more testing to know if there is a performance reduction with the reduced CPU/NB Speeds - which I don't have time to perform.


This is pretty interesting, I would be willing to do some testing with it as well if you have a list of things you want run.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what should the multiplier between ram and nb on these fix chips be?


Generally, "leave it alone". The extra voltage, heat, and instability are not worth the almost unseen benefit of making the northbridge faster. Since the NB is no longer bound to cache, it's not a simple "make it faster" deal like with the Ph IIs.

Someone in the thread said the NB should be at, or above, the speed of the RAM at all times, which makes sense since the IMC is part of the CPU/NB, so we'll go with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Has anyone considered delidding an fx CPU for lowering temps or at least replacing the compound under the lid?


No, because there is no TIM under the IHS, it's soldered directly. Attempting to remove it will break the chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic here,
> 
> I know when I keep my PHII at a constant clock but only change the ram speed I see a large increase in heat output. I suppose this is the same effect as keeping the processor at the same voltage but clocking it higher... it increases heat.
> 
> Simply asking the unit to "do more work". I cant get a stable speed @ or above 1866 ram @ 3ghz NB... but I can decrease the NB to about 2600mhz and increase the ram speed... but then it's a trade off and I'm loosing NB performance (caches are clocked lower).
> 
> I can only assume the same principle exists with Bulldozer / piledriver.
> 
> And further more, the changes in Pildriver show up in the L2 cache performance:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AnandTech - AMD Launches Opteron 6300 series with "Piledriver" cores
> 
> The L2 cache latency and bandwidth has not changed, but AMD did quite a few optimizations. From AMD engineering:
> 
> "While the total bandwidth available between the L2 and the rest of the core did not change from Bulldozer to Piledriver, the existing bandwidth is now used more effectively. Some unnecessary instruction decode hint data writes to the L2 that were present in Bulldozer have been removed in Piledriver. Also, some misses sent to the L2 that would get canceled in Bulldozer are prevented from being sent to the L2 at all in Piledriver. This allows the L2's existing resources to be applied toward more useful work."
> 
> 
> 
> This Means that cache operations misses in L1 that would have normally been set to L2 (which created a lot of bulldozers cache latency issues) are now not allowed to take the cache cycles away from the pipeline. Requiring instead a new start cycle. This apparently is faster than than the cache continuing the search than just starting the operation again. I assume because of the the longer cycle length of the pipeline in AMD's new CMT cores. (and is also why you see the L2 cache performance differences in vishera vs. zambezi... look at the L2 Read performance numbers in Aida64 memory benchmark)
> 
> This is more of a instant performance "work around" than it is a design improvement. I don't know if this can even be solved until the 28nm fab due to the need for lower latency caches while maintaining the high clock necessary (which increases the bandwidth) to keep the cores fed.
> 
> AMD pretty much has the beginnings of a great pipeline but cant keep it fed do to cache restraints that are ultimately restricted by the fab process. Add on top of that the small associative L1 cache Piledriver is coping with, and you have the ultimate inability to get the correct information on the fly to the pipeline.
> 
> This is why Piledriver is great at parallel tasks right now, but falls short in random IO (or IMC) operations. Its really all about the cache, prefetch, branch misprediction cycle penalty, and lack of decode per core.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bulldozer Aftermath: Delving Even Deeper
> 
> The Real Shortcomings: Branch Misprediction Penalty and Instruction Cache Hit Rate
> 
> Bulldozer is a deeply pipelined CPU, just like Sandy Bridge, but the latter has a µop cache that can cut the fetching and decoding cycles out of the branch misprediction penalty. The lower than expected performance in SAP and SQL Server, plus the fact that the worst performing subbenches in SPEC CPU2006 int are the ones with hard to predict branches, all points to there being a serious problem with branch misprediction.
> 
> Our Code Analyst profiling shows that AMD engineers did a good job on the branch prediction unit: the BPU definitely predicts better than the previous AMD designs. The problem is that Bulldozer cannot hide its long misprediction penalty, which Intel does manage with Sandy Bridge. That also explains why AMD states that branch prediction improvements in "Piledriver" ("Trinity") are only modest (1% performance improvements). As branch predictors get more advanced, a few tweaks here and there cannot do much.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if AMD will adopt a µop cache in the near future, as it would lower the branch prediction penalty, save power, and lower the pressure on the decoding part. It looks like a perfect match for this architecture.
> 
> Another significant problem is that the L1 instruction cache does not seem to cope well with 2-threads. We have measured significantly higher miss rates once we run two threads on the 2-way 64KB L1 instruction cache. It looks like the associativity of that cache is simply too low. There is a reason why Intel has an 8-way associative cache to run two threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good way to sum it up, although you have the cache order reversed. RAM -> L3 -> L2 -> L1 -> Core cache misses would be in a higher value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> FX83xx Series IMC can do 4 DIMMs of DDR1600.
> 
> Shoot my FX8120 runs 16GB fine at DDR1600 too.


My 970BE ran 32GB (4x8GB) at 1600 and still runs 16GB (4x4GB) at 1800, if you can deal with the heat it's a non-issue.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> wait a sec... so you're saying my NB should be 2400 on my FX?...


Stock NB speed on PD is 2200Mhz. Stock HT is 2600Mhz


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Generally, "leave it alone". The extra voltage, heat, and instability are not worth the almost unseen benefit of making the northbridge faster. Since the NB is no longer bound to cache, it's not a simple "make it faster" deal like with the Ph IIs.
> 
> Someone in the thread said the NB should be at, or above, the speed of the RAM at all times, which makes sense since the IMC is part of the CPU/NB, so we'll go with that.
> No, because there is no TIM under the IHS, it's soldered directly. Attempting to remove it will break the chip.
> Good way to sum it up, although you have the cache order reversed. RAM -> L3 -> L2 -> L1 -> Core cache misses would be in a higher value.
> My 970BE ran 32GB (4x8GB) at 1600 and still runs 16GB (4x4GB) at 1800, if you can deal with the heat it's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock NB speed on PD is 2200Mhz. Stock HT is 2600Mhz


So, should I bump it to 24? or just leave it alone...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> wait a sec... so you're saying my NB should be 2400 on my FX?...


Someone posted an overclocking guide from AMD and in it is said to run NB at or above the RAM speed.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

For attention of ComputerRestore









I ran a few tests on your idea of reduced NB + Voltage etc and am posting results here for your information.

I tested using IBT ( AVX Version ) and Cinebench 64Bit CPU Multithreaded test, under the following conditions >

Kingston 1600Mhz Ram @ 1.65v 9-9-9-27 <><><><><> CPU @ 4.50Ghz 1.325v ( 23x200 ) <><><><><> H100 Fans @ Low Speed

First Test result with CPU/NB @ 2200Mhz ~ 1.18v ( Auto by default on my mobo )

IBT x 10 Runs = Average 81 GFlops >>> Temps @ Load 40-44c

Cinebench Multithreaded = 7.64 pts >>> Temps @ Load 43c

Second Test result with CPU/NB @ 1600Mhz ~ 1.05 ( Manual adjust )

IBT x 10 Runs = Average 82.6 GFlops >>> Temps @ Load 35-39c

Cinebench Multithreaded = 7.58 pts >>> Tempe @ Load 42c

I hope this information proves helpful to you









* Screenshots Available if you require them *


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> perks of the job.


A retired bloke like me on fixed income could use a few perks now and then. I guess I'll have to wait for communism.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> For attention of ComputerRestore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a few tests on your idea of reduced NB + Voltage etc and am posting results here for your information.
> 
> I tested using IBT ( AVX Version ) and Cinebench 64Bit CPU Multithreaded test, under the following conditions >
> 
> Kingston 1600Mhz Ram @ 1.65v 9-9-9-27 <><><><><> CPU @ 4.50Ghz 1.325v ( 23x200 ) <><><><><> H100 Fans @ Low Speed
> 
> First Test result with CPU/NB @ 2200Mhz ~ 1.18v ( Auto by default on my mobo )
> 
> IBT x 10 Runs = Average 81 GFlops >>> Temps @ Load 40-44c
> 
> Cinebench Multithreaded = 7.64 pts >>> Temps @ Load 43c
> 
> Second Test result with CPU/NB @ 1600Mhz ~ 1.05 ( Manual adjust )
> 
> *IBT x 10 Runs = Average 82.6 GFlops >>> Temps @ Load 35-39c*
> 
> Cinebench Multithreaded = 7.58 pts >>> Tempe @ Load 42c
> 
> I hope this information proves helpful to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Screenshots Available if you require them *


Things - Just - Got - Interesting!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> For attention of ComputerRestore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a few tests on your idea of reduced NB + Voltage etc and am posting results here for your information.
> 
> I tested using IBT ( AVX Version ) and Cinebench 64Bit CPU Multithreaded test, under the following conditions >
> 
> Kingston 1600Mhz Ram @ 1.65v 9-9-9-27 <><><><><> CPU @ 4.50Ghz 1.325v ( 23x200 ) <><><><><> H100 Fans @ Low Speed
> 
> First Test result with CPU/NB @ 2200Mhz ~ 1.18v ( Auto by default on my mobo )
> 
> IBT x 10 Runs = Average 81 GFlops >>> Temps @ Load 40-44c
> 
> Cinebench Multithreaded = 7.64 pts >>> Temps @ Load 43c
> 
> Second Test result with CPU/NB @ 1600Mhz ~ 1.05 ( Manual adjust )
> 
> *IBT x 10 Runs = Average 82.6 GFlops >>> Temps @ Load 35-39c*
> 
> Cinebench Multithreaded = 7.58 pts >>> Tempe @ Load 42c
> 
> I hope this information proves helpful to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Screenshots Available if you require them *
> 
> 
> 
> Things - Just - Got - Interesting!
Click to expand...

Margin of error got interesting? Come back to me when you stress the CPU and GPU at the same time, watch that number fall off.









Oh, and tell IBT to use all your ram, or close to it.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Margin of error got interesting? Come back to me when you stress the CPU and GPU at the same time, watch that number fall off.


...was written with more sarcasm than I suppose was ultimately conveyed









Anyway, I would be interested in a 1866 test then... synchronous RAM - NB...


----------



## jellybeans69

Have problems stabilizing past that temps don't go over 64* even though on stock cooler it was going up to 70's and folding fine. Drawing 300W from system (gaming rigx in sig under folding load)
Also doesn't want to boot with two stick @ DDR1600 no matter what , ddr1333 is fine tho

Can boot up to 4900 but doesn't seem to be stable at all (even with llc extreme giving it up to 1.6-1.616v)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> Have problems stabilizing past that temps don't go over 64* even though on stock cooler it was going up to 70's and folding fine. Drawing 300W from system (gaming rigx in sig under folding load)
> Also doesn't want to boot with two stick @ DDR1600 no matter what , ddr1333 is fine tho
> 
> Can boot up to 4900 but doesn't seem to be stable at all (even with llc extreme giving it up to 1.6-1.616v)


The VID of that chip is 1.4v. The chip I had was the same horrid base voltage and wouldn't get anything stable but memory was especially picky.

Do you happen to know the batch number on your proc? I think AMD is pulling a fast one with releasing a horrible subpar batch of visheras.

I sent mine back for replacement, but If I get another horrid chip like the last one I will simply refund it and wait for steamroller.

Oh and mine was a newegg chip...


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> The VID of that chip is 1.4v. The chip I had was the same horrid base voltage and wouldn't get anything stable but memory was especially picky.
> 
> Do you happen to know the batch number on your proc? I think AMD is pulling a fast one with releasing a horrible subpar batch of visheras.


Part #D8320FRHKBOX - is the batch of amd's? (sorry haven't had amd rig since c2d came out







) As i said i can still boot up to 4.9 just not stable, and at 1.6v temps aren't that horrible either (64* C on evo 212 under 100% load) prolly could feed more until i got till stock cooler temps ~72-75 when folding.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Part #D8320FRHKBOX - is the batch of amd's? (sorry haven't had amd rig since c2d came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) As i said i can still boot up to 4.9 , and at 1.6v temps aren't that horrible either (64* C on evo 212 under 100% load) prolly could feed more until i got till stock cooler temps ~72-75 when folding.


This is the batch code: (in fact the one I sent back)



Mine was WAY fine on temps as well. It would refuse to get stable at any voltage however... and I mean ANY voltage. It never went above 55c ... so heat wasn't the issue either. It was, however, rated with a 1.4v VID like yours is. The majority of people on here with 8350s have 1.325 - 1.35v VIDs.

A 1.4v chip indicates that AMD knew the chip needed more voltage to run stable at stock during testing in the first place.


----------



## jellybeans69

Ah so batch is only written on cpu, no way i'm taking off the evo 212 as it was pain to assemble everything in my relatively small case , would take like 2h to disassemble -> assemble again too bad they dont put a batch on casing like intel









Preparing to go 1.7v tomorrow lol


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ah so batch is only written on cpu, no way i'm taking off the evo 212 as it was pain to assemble everything in my relatively small case , would take like 2h to disassemble -> assemble again too bad they dont put a batch on casing like intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing to go 1.7v tomorrow lol


I dont know if they do, I just always look at the chip for batch code... You might look around on the packaging to see if the is a 4 number three letter code like the one I have highlighted...


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I dont know if they do, I just always look at the chip for batch code... You might look around on the packaging to see if the is a 4 number three letter code like the one I have highlighted...


Doens't seem to be there only what i said earlier part number and serial number which isn't only 4 numbers long


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Doens't seem to be there only what i said earlier part number and serial number which isn't only 4 numbers long


bummer,

At any rate, I hate to say it... But I believe you got a bunk chip like I did... 1.4v VID doesnt lie.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> bummer,
> 
> At any rate, I hate to say it... But I believe you got a bunk chip like I did... 1.4v VID doesnt lie.


Well 4.6-4.7 isn't that bad either , it's already pulling 300W when folding.
Will try tomorrow with 1.7v tho and report how it goes

(Tbh currently it is 1.55v in bios and under extreme llc it goes to 1.6-1.616 with folding load)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> bummer,
> 
> At any rate, I hate to say it... But I believe you got a bunk chip like I did... 1.4v VID doesn't lie.


I wouldn't say bunk.. as at stock it is fine.. Mine has a VID of 1.375 similar to yours and my max is 5.06 so it appears that it is holding up to the expectations.. the Lower VID chips run hotter(being leaky) but that heat dissipation allows for less resistance which results in higher OC's

and that its an 8320.. so it is actually right on par with everyone else give 100 mhz


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wouldn't say bunk.. as at stock it is fine.. Mine has a VID of *3.75* similar to yours and my max is 5.06 so it appears that it is holding up to the expectations.. the Lower VID chips run hotter(being leaky) but that heat dissipation allows for less resistance which results in higher OC's
> 
> and that its an 8320.. so it is actually right on par with everyone else give 100 mhz


??

you mean 1.375?

And there is another thing, We are talking "stable" here... and that is a VERY loose term... JellyBean's and my definition of "stable" is probably "OMGWHYTESTSOLONG Crazy stable" compared to most. JellyBean is Folding with that machine after all.

Anyway, High overclock or not, I want DEAD NUTZ stable @ min 4.8ghz @ < 65c. That's all I care about, I care less about voltage.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Margin of error got interesting? Come back to me when you stress the CPU and GPU at the same time, watch that number fall off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...was written with more sarcasm than I suppose was ultimately conveyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I would be interested in a 1866 test then... synchronous RAM - NB...
Click to expand...

Heh, set the Bus to 233, RAM/NB multi to 8? Same general result I'd assume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Ah so batch is only written on cpu, no way i'm taking off the evo 212 as it was pain to assemble everything in my relatively small case , would take like 2h to disassemble -> assemble again too bad they dont put a batch on casing like intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparing to go 1.7v tomorrow lol
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know if they do, I just always look at the chip for batch code... You might look around on the packaging to see if the is a 4 number three letter code like the one I have highlighted...
Click to expand...

Chip only unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> bummer,
> 
> At any rate, I hate to say it... But I believe you got a bunk chip like I did... 1.4v VID doesn't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say bunk.. as at stock it is fine.. Mine has a VID of 3.75 similar to yours and my max is 5.06 so it appears that it is holding up to the expectations.. the Lower VID chips run hotter(being leaky) but that heat dissipation allows for less resistance which results in higher OC's
> 
> and that its an 8320.. so it is actually right on par with everyone else give 100 mhz
Click to expand...

High VID: good for lower-end coolers
Middle VID: good for high-end coolers
Low VID: good for LN2

Yup


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> I'm currently at 4.8GHz near 1.55v. Heat isn't the issue since I'm stable around 55c under load (OCCT). When I push to 5GHz, the computer will start up fine, but once I start the OCCT test, the computer will freeze a few seconds into it. PSU? Yay or nay?


Im in the exact same position, 4.8 Ghz , 1.56v, keeping same clock but raising voltage to 1.58-1.59 just instant freeze on load.


----------



## jellybeans69

Depends , i'm at similar issues past 4.8+ , and i know it's totaly not psu (brand new ocz zx 850w) , pulling 300w only from socket under 4.6-4.7


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Im in the exact same position, 4.8 Ghz , 1.56v, keeping same clock but raising voltage to 1.58-1.59 just instant freeze on load.


I don't think its psu. A lot of people are having the same issues... too many occurrences to be blaming PSUs.

I know these chips have a OCP @ ~26A . It should however shutdown or restart the system.... not hang it frozen.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ??
> 
> you mean 1.375?
> 
> And there is another thing, We are talking "stable" here... and that is a VERY loose term... JellyBean's and my definition of "stable" is probably "OMGWHYTESTSOLONG Crazy stable" compared to most. JellyBean is Folding with that machine after all.
> 
> Anyway, High overclock or not, I want DEAD NUTZ stable @ min 4.8ghz @ < 65c. That's all I care about, I care less about voltage.


yeah 1.375 haha


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ??
> 
> you mean 1.375?
> 
> And there is another thing, We are talking "stable" here... and that is a VERY loose term... *JellyBean's and my definition of "stable" is probably "OMGWHYTESTSOLONG Crazy stable" compared to most. JellyBean is Folding with that machine after all.*
> 
> Anyway, High overclock or not, I want DEAD NUTZ stable @ min 4.8ghz @ < 65c. That's all I care about, I care less about voltage.


It's my secondary rig though , my main folds at 4.8-4.9 i5-3570k with 1.4v







This is part time folder only , turning on vm and folding on was just quick way of checking if it would crash or not


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> It's my secondary rig though , my main folds at 4.8-4.9 i5-3570k with 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part time folder only , turning on vm and folding on was just quick way of checking if it would crash or not


well then, go ahead and poop all over my explanation wont ya?









Seriously though, these high VID chips might run cooler, but they are terrabad clockers.


----------



## itomic

Does the CPU cooler can affect dramaticly positively on VRM temperature if we neglect posible air flow from CPU cooler trough heat sink ??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> well then, go ahead and poop all over my explanation wont ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, these high VID chips might run cooler, but they are terrabad clockers.


welcome to the silicon lottery.. TBH 4.8-4.9 is a great oc for the 8320's unless you ended up with a rebranded one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Does the CPU cooler can affect dramaticly positively on VRM temperature if we neglect posible air flow from CPU cooler trough heat sink ??


hopefully I understood you.. are you talking about the if airflow does not blow on the VRMs from the heatsink if you would have higher VRM temps and like wise the otherway around?

yes but also depends on the airflow in your case would you please elaborate


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ??
> 
> you mean 1.375?
> 
> And there is another thing, We are talking "stable" here... and that is a VERY loose term... JellyBean's and my definition of "stable" is probably "OMGWHYTESTSOLONG Crazy stable" compared to most. JellyBean is Folding with that machine after all.
> 
> Anyway, High overclock or not, I want DEAD NUTZ stable @ min 4.8ghz @ < 65c. That's all I care about, I care less about voltage.


I really don't think your chip was that bad. I think you would have to be to be exceptionally lucky to be able to do that with the cooling you have , especially in the ambients you probably live in. I like the h-60 ( have 3 of them) it's a nice cooler, but the load the overclocked and stress tested 8 core vishera's produce is just too much for it, a different league than the Thubans ( at least in my experience).
From 4.8 ghz to 5.4 ghz a 10C drop in temps = about 200 mhz in OC headroom for my 8350, cooling is so very important .


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't think your chip was that bad. I think you would have to be to be exceptionally lucky to be able to do that with the cooling you have , especially in the ambients you probably live in. I like the h-60 ( have 3 of them) it's a nice cooler, but the load the overclocked and stress tested 8 core vishera's produce is just too much for it, a different league than the Thubans ( at least in my experience).
> From 4.8 ghz to 5.4 ghz a 10C drop in temps = about 200 mhz in OC headroom for my 8350, cooling is so very important .


Ehh, trust me... it was the chip. Not heat related.

Ambient in my office is a constant 22c. H60 might not be the best cooler but temperature doesn't lie. The chip never went above 55c even at 1.55v at 4.7ghz. (high speed I could clock and stress with).

And the issue is simple, I want a stable OC of at least 4.8, or I don't want the chip. Otherwise its not an upgrade over my 1100t at it's 4ghz 3nb.


----------



## itomic

FX 8350 is just better then 1100t mate.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> FX 8350 is just better then 1100t mate.


i second that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ehh, trust me... it was the chip. Not heat related.
> 
> Ambient in my office is a constant 22c. H60 might not be the best cooler but temperature doesn't lie. The chip never went above 55c even at 1.55v at 4.7ghz. (high speed I could clock and stress with).
> 
> And the issue is simple, I want a stable OC of at least 4.8, or I don't want the chip. Otherwise it won't an upgrade over my 1100t at what it's 4ghz 3nb.


would you update your rig or at lease give details... so we know all of what you are working with

I ended up upgrading from the 1100T which it was a free upgrade for me since i sold it off for about market of the 8350.. and TBH i wouldn't go back


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> For attention of ComputerRestore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a few tests on your idea of reduced NB + Voltage etc and am posting results here for your information.
> 
> I hope this information proves helpful to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Screenshots Available if you require them *


@Mr-Mechraven

Thanks a bunch. That's very helpful.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i second that
> 
> 
> would you update your rig or at lease give details... so we know all of what you are working with
> 
> I ended up upgrading from the 1100T which it was a free upgrade for me since i sold it off for about market of the 8350.. and TBH i wouldn't go back


Sig rig is what I'm working with...

A replacement 8350 is on its way. I understand the 8350 is a far bit better than a 1100t. But its a hard drum to beat against a 4ghz 1100t.



Anyway we'll see. I'm not apposed to purchasing a h80i for a tad bit more cooling if need be to hit my intended target, but I figured I'd leave that up the the chip.

We will see when the chip gets here, but judging by what people who have recent bought 8320 and 8350s are seeing. I think we have a bad batch of chips on our hand.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ehh, trust me... it was the chip. Not heat related.
> 
> Ambient in my office is a constant 22c. H60 might not be the best cooler but temperature doesn't lie. The chip never went above 55c even at 1.55v at 4.7ghz. (high speed I could clock and stress with).
> 
> And the issue is simple, I want a stable OC of at least 4.8, or I don't want the chip. Otherwise it won't an upgrade over my 1100t at what it's 4ghz 3nb.


Found myself in a similar boat. 8350 was fine and performed better oc'd to 4.8, but So damn touchy, an arradic heat roller coaster. Cooling was and is not an issue. I just prefer running my 1100T.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> FX 8350 is just better then 1100t mate.


Uh there's other threads that debate this - yes and no.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Sig rig is what I'm working with...
> 
> A replacement 8350 is on its way. I understand the 8350 is a far bit better than a 1100t. But its a hard drum to beat against a 4ghz 1100t.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway we'll see. I'm not apposed to purchasing a h80i for a tad bit more cooling if need be to hit my intended target, but I figured I'd leave that up the the chip.
> 
> We will see when the chip gets here, but judging by what people who have recent bought 8320 and 8350s are seeing. I think we have a bad batch of chips on our hand.


I wouldn't say bad batch.. of course the 8320 is not binned as well as the 8350 and that is what you are seeing in addition a lot of people don't have the cooling or their motherboards are holding them back. also if you are going to spend that money for a new cooler id recommend trying to get a h100 or a custom kit.. in the end it will be worth your wile. i think somewhere around 5.3Ghz on these chips is when it passes the 9pt on cinebench.. to lazy to try to find it again..

an 8320 id expect to hit around 4.8-4.9 as long as the conditions where right and it was fully up to the chip. 8350 5.0+ but again your talking silicon lottery motherboard and every other variable out there.

These chips are way hotter than the 1100T''s where I had to update my coolling when i got this chip to hit 5.0. I was running on a coolermaster n520 running the 1100T @ a solid 4.1 and with the 8350 I could only get to 4.6 stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Sig rig is what I'm working with...
> 
> A replacement 8350 is on its way. I understand the 8350 is a far bit better than a 1100t. But its a hard drum to beat against a 4ghz 1100t.
> 
> Anyway we'll see. I'm not apposed to purchasing a h80i for a tad bit more cooling if need be to hit my intended target, but I figured I'd leave that up the the chip.
> 
> We will see when the chip gets here, but judging by what people who have recent bought 8320 and 8350s are seeing. I think we have a bad batch of chips on our hand.


In light of your goals I wouldn't bother with the H 80 , go for a 240 mm radiator - either an all in one or a raystorm custom.

I see so many people wanting to blame the chip for a limited overclock, but most of the time the problem could easily lie elsewhere.
Motherboards that really aren't up to the demands of this chip, PSU's that just aren't up to snuff, unwillingness of the owner to push the voltage higher, inadequate cooling or even the limited experience of the user have caused a lot of these chips to fall short of their potential.

It may sound ridiculous to some, but it I switched out my 910 watt pc power and cooling psu in favor of a 750 watt seasonic gold modular unit ( wanting a tidy case for my final build as I'm probably done with my serious testing) and it's suddenly much harder to get stable at the top end of my overclocks. When it comes to power, more is better







5 ghz is not a problem but from there up can be challenging.

Cooler is better , no matter what you have , what temps you run, cooler is BETTER . I really don't like to see anything north of 50c for a core temp.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In light of your goals I wouldn't bother with the H 80 , go for a 240 mm radiator - either an all in one or a raystorm custom.
> 
> I see so many people wanting to blame the chip for a limited overclock, but most of the time the problem could easily lie elsewhere.
> Motherboards that really aren't up to the demands of this chip, PSU's that just aren't up to snuff, unwillingness of the owner to push the voltage higher, inadequate cooling or even the limited experience of the user have caused a lot of these chips to fall short of their potential.
> 
> It may sound ridiculous to some, but it I switched out my 910 watt pc power and cooling psu in favor of a 750 watt seasonic gold modular unit ( wanting a tidy case for my final build as I'm probably done with my serious testing) and it's suddenly much harder to get stable at the top end of my overclocks. When it comes to power, more is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 ghz is not a problem but from there up can be challenging.
> 
> Cooler is better , no matter what you have , what temps you run, cooler is BETTER . I really don't like to see anything north of 50c for a core temp.


Hey CSS do you know the amperage's of the 12v rails on both PSU's?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey CSS do you know the amperage's of the 12v rails on both PSU's?


An honest 62A on the seasonic and probably an underated 74A on the pc power and cooling unit .


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wouldn't say bad batch.. of course the 8320 is not binned as well as the 8350 and that is what you are seeing in addition a lot of people don't have the cooling or their motherboards are holding them back. also if you are going to spend that money for a new cooler id recommend trying to get a h100 or a custom kit.. in the end it will be worth your wile. i think somewhere around 5.3Ghz on these chips is when it passes the 9pt on cinebench.. to lazy to try to find it again..
> 
> an 8320 id expect to hit around 4.8-4.9 as long as the conditions where right and it was fully up to the chip. 8350 5.0+ but again your talking silicon lottery motherboard and every other variable out there.
> 
> These chips are way hotter than the 1100T''s where I had to update my coolling when i got this chip to hit 5.0. I was running on a coolermaster n520 running the 1100T @ a solid 4.1 and with the 8350 I could only get to 4.6 stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In light of your goals I wouldn't bother with the H 80 , go for a 240 mm radiator - either an all in one or a raystorm custom.
> 
> I see so many people wanting to blame the chip for a limited overclock, but most of the time the problem could easily lie elsewhere.
> Motherboards that really aren't up to the demands of this chip, PSU's that just aren't up to snuff, unwillingness of the owner to push the voltage higher, inadequate cooling or even the limited experience of the user have caused a lot of these chips to fall short of their potential.
> 
> It may sound ridiculous to some, but it I switched out my 910 watt pc power and cooling psu in favor of a 750 watt seasonic gold modular unit ( wanting a tidy case for my final build as I'm probably done with my serious testing) and it's suddenly much harder to get stable at the top end of my overclocks. When it comes to power, more is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 ghz is not a problem but from there up can be challenging.
> 
> Cooler is better , no matter what you have , what temps you run, cooler is BETTER . I really don't like to see anything north of 50c for a core temp.


I am dealing with a 8350 here, that's the whole deal... this thing should not have been even a 8320...

I have plenty of power and I know these chips can run 70c no problem with enough voltage. I have 70a to throw at the thing, which doesn't matter as the chip will shut down after 26a as it is...


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://valid.canardpc.com/2691732

:thumb:very good processor, I OC for the 24h, this is my first AMD 8 cores and I am delighted before I had a INTEL 2600K, I do not regret my purchase


----------



## adtakhs




----------



## adtakhs

The performance drops in parallel applications :

1 thread


8 threads


Phenoms hasent any performance drops in parallel aplications .. but I7 have much bigger performance drops with Hyper threading (8 threads test)


----------



## itomic

Mine isnt hot at all. Cinebench at 4.8Ghz with 1.52V, and i hit up to 50C cores temp with low rpm on my Noctua !!


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wouldn't say bad batch.. of course the 8320 is not binned as well as the 8350 and that is what you are seeing in addition a lot of people don't have the cooling or their motherboards are holding them back. also if you are going to spend that money for a new cooler id recommend trying to get a h100 or a custom kit.. in the end it will be worth your wile. i think somewhere around 5.3Ghz on these chips is when it passes the 9pt on cinebench.. to lazy to try to find it again..
> 
> an 8320 id expect to hit around 4.8-4.9 as long as the conditions where right and it was fully up to the chip. 8350 5.0+ but again your talking silicon lottery motherboard and every other variable out there.
> 
> These chips are way hotter than the 1100T''s where I had to update my coolling when i got this chip to hit 5.0. I was running on a coolermaster n520 running the 1100T @ a solid 4.1 and with the 8350 I could only get to 4.6 stable.


Example me







. My record is 9.17pts and there are some older videos with my first FX-8350







. Record is with 3rd chip







...


----------



## rubicsphere

Just to be clear guys (I've read a ton of conflicting information):

In HW Monitor:

Package < 62 C and CPUTIN < 70 C, Right?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Just to be clear guys (I've read a ton of conflicting information):
> 
> In HW Monitor:
> 
> Package < 62 C and CPUTIN < 70 C, Right?


right


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Just to be clear guys (I've read a ton of conflicting information):
> 
> In HW Monitor:
> 
> Package < 62 C and CPUTIN < 70 C, Right?


That's about right to be in the safe zone...

AMD quoted max temp is for the "package" temp @ 62c.


----------



## rubicsphere

Thanks for the clarification. +Rep


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I dont know if they do, I just always look at the chip for batch code... You might look around on the packaging to see if the is a 4 number three letter code like the one I have highlighted...


With that putrid vid plus Eco 212 not the greatest air cooler you will never be stable above 4.5 GHZ. Get s liquid cooler like an H80 or H100 if you want a higher stable over clock. I would demand an exchange on your chip.


----------



## jonivtec

I dont understand why people need son much voltage to acheive a high OC on a 8350....mine is at 4.725mhz at 1.4250v.My temps around 61°in occt stress test.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> I dont understand why people need son much voltage to acheive a high OC on a 8350....mine is at 4.725mhz at 1.4250v.My temps around 61°in occt stress test.


The bottom line is this. NOT ALL CPU WILL OC THE SAME!!!!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> I dont understand why people need son much voltage to acheive a high OC on a 8350....mine is at 4.725mhz at 1.4250v.My temps around 61°in occt stress test.


It depends on the chip , cooling etc. Also, not everyone compares their voltages the same way. Some quote idle voltages rather than voltage at load, which can be quite different depending on LLC or lack there of.
What do the graphs in OCCT indicate your voltage is at load and what do you have it set at?


----------



## jonivtec

Its true 1.4250 is in the BIOS..... LLC ultra high around 1.43 at load on occt. my NB vltg is at 1.26750 for 2420 MHz.NB LLC is set to high.Over 4.7ghz my CPU become Hulk ans need to much voltage to stabilized. its not worth it because my temps also skyrocket my cooler cant keep up.


----------



## Alatar

Creeping closer to 9.5 in cine:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> I dont understand why people need son much voltage to acheive a high OC on a 8350....mine is at 4.725mhz at 1.4250v.My temps around 61°in occt stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this. NOT ALL CPU WILL OC THE SAME!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Well, that and there this huge voltage wall at 4.8Ghz.









4.7 can be gotten on pretty low volts, it's 4.8+ that you need to really ramp it up.


----------



## rubicsphere

I'm really impressed with what AMD has done with Vishera from Bulldozer (I know I'm late to the party but better late than never) With the 8320 at 4.2Ghz I'm beating my old 8120 at 4.55Ghz in Cinebench.


----------



## Wickedtt

Alright guys finally got another Single 12v rail psu and pushed my 8320 all the way to 1.55v and i cant even get 4.7ghz stable is there a voltage im missing here that can stablalize this beast or did i just get a junk chip. Let me know i need some help bad


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Alright guys finally got another Single 12v rail psu and pushed my 8320 all the way to 1.55v and i cant even get 4.7ghz stable is there a voltage im missing here that can stablalize this beast or did i just get a junk chip. Let me know i need some help bad


That's actually a pretty fair overclock to be honest , but if you want to go for more it would be helpful to know what kind of setup you are running.
Could you fill in your rig specs on your signature please?

What are your temps?


----------



## Wickedtt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's actually a pretty fair overclock to be honest , but if you want to go for more it would be helpful to know what kind of setup you are running.
> Could you fill in your rig specs on your signature please?
> 
> What are your temps?


Rig is as follows:

Asus CHVF
8320FX
2x4 Gskill Sniper (2133/1600) Tried both see if it was a ram issue
850w Thermaltake Black Widow
7870 MSI HAWK
SSD/HDD

Ive been trying everything i can. Right now every voltage is stock except for Dram 1.6v and CPUv 1.536v Im running a 23.5x200 Multi and NB 2200/HT 2600. Also I have a H100i and temps are low 50's


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Rig is as follows:
> 
> Asus CHVF
> 8320FX
> 2x4 Gskill Sniper (2133/1600) Tried both see if it was a ram issue
> 850w Thermaltake Black Widow
> 7870 MSI HAWK
> SSD/HDD
> 
> Ive been trying everything i can. Right now every voltage is stock except for Dram 1.6v and CPUv 1.536v Im running a 23.5x200 Multi and NB 2200/HT 2600. Also I have a H100i and temps are low 50's


What programs are you using to test stability?

For me , 50'sC is where stability issues can begin do what ever you can to keep it cooler. Are you running push pull on that H-100?
What level of LLC are you using? What is your voltage at load? If you don't know, try running OCCT and check the graphs it makes.

4.8Ghz is where things get interesting with these chips, my 8350 needs a lot more juice from that point on to be stable.
I'm a noob when it comes to ASUS boards , maybe one of the crosshair boys can be of more help to you than I.

EDIT: You may try lowering the HTT a couple of multipliers, for some odd reason it helps me when i get over 5 ghz on stability programs.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's actually a pretty fair overclock to be honest , but if you want to go for more it would be helpful to know what kind of setup you are running.
> Could you fill in your rig specs on your signature please?
> 
> What are your temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Rig is as follows:
> 
> Asus CHVF
> 8320FX
> 2x4 Gskill Sniper (2133/1600) Tried both see if it was a ram issue
> 850w Thermaltake Black Widow
> 7870 MSI HAWK
> SSD/HDD
> 
> Ive been trying everything i can. Right now every voltage is stock except for Dram 1.6v and CPUv 1.536v Im running a 23.5x200 Multi and NB 2200/HT 2600. Also I have a H100i and temps are low 50's
Click to expand...

Waaaay back when, people had trouble pushing the Multi past 23 on ASUS boards.

So, what BIOS version you on? In the mean time, you can try bus clocking.


----------



## Wickedtt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What programs are you using to test stability?
> 
> For me , 50'sC is where stability issues can begin do what ever you can to keep it cooler. Are you running push pull on that H-100?
> What level of LLC are you using? What is your voltage at load? If you don't know, try running OCCT and check the graphs it makes.
> 
> 4.8Ghz is where things get interesting with these chips, my 8350 needs a lot more juice from that point on to be stable.
> I'm a noob when it comes to ASUS boards , maybe one of the crosshair boys can be of more help to you than I.


I use IBTAVX/OCCT Im just using push because of space in my case at the moment. Im using Ultra high llc which is 75% keeps volts just about right from bios to os. Ive tried all the way up to 1.56v underload with zero luck.

Edit: Im on bios 1703 which is sadly the last bios update for the non Z board.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Creeping closer to 9.5 in cine:


Are you enjoying your AMD FX rig better than your Intel rig?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Are you enjoying your AMD FX rig better than your Intel rig?


Enjoyment is purely subjective, but I know I am. I sold a 3930k to come to the 8320 and am having a blast with it no matter what anybody says about it performance.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> I use IBTAVX/OCCT Im just using push because of space in my case at the moment. Im using Ultra high llc which is 75% keeps volts just about right from bios to os. Ive tried all the way up to 1.56v underload with zero luck.
> 
> Edit: Im on bios 1703 which is sadly the last bios update for the non Z board.


What's the VID on that chip?

It seems the chips with a 1.4v VID will run super cool but simply wont clock hardly anything over 4.6ghz. (which makes sense)

The chips rated at 1.325 - 1.375 VID are the better overclockers, but they get hot.

So you either have a cooler running ~4.6ghz chip or a hot running 4.7+ghz chip. I personally want (as most of us do) a low VID hotter chip... I can work with needing extra cooling... there is nothing you can do about a chip that simply refuses to OC.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Alright guys finally got another Single 12v rail psu and pushed my 8320 all the way to 1.55v and i cant even get 4.7ghz stable is there a voltage im missing here that can stablalize this beast or did i just get a junk chip. Let me know i need some help bad


I need 1.60V(load - P95) for 4.8GHz on my 8320(stock voltage 1.40V)


----------



## stickg1

Anyone break 5.5 yet?


----------



## Wickedtt

I just checked and stock Volts is 1.38v at stock. not sure which i fall into


----------



## pwnzilla61

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

Representing the FX in Unigine Valley top 3 single card...but it will be dethroned soon I am sure. Just need red to get the multi gpu in there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Anyone break 5.5 yet?


Yup


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> I just checked and stock Volts is 1.38v at stock. not sure which i fall into


Try extreme LLC for both CPU and CPU/NB, but lower the CPU voltage in BIOS.(1.50-1.5125V).

I use to set everything to MAX. in DIGI + POWER control


----------



## Wickedtt

It looks like 4.6ghz is my wall. Well i guess ill save up and grab a 8350 soon.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Are you enjoying your AMD FX rig better than your Intel rig?


In terms of overclocking, yes. SB and SB-E are just plain boring to OC since they don't scale with cold, can't take the volts, have a max multi that you just hit and can't go over etc.

But obviously the intel rig is the one that performs better.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Are you enjoying your AMD FX rig better than your Intel rig?
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of overclocking, yes. SB and SB-E are just plain boring to OC since they don't scale with cold, can't take the volts, have a max multi that you just hit and can't go over etc.
> 
> *But obviously the intel rig is the one that performs better.*
Click to expand...

In..?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> In..?


Benching, video editing, and some of the games I play (I dabble in SC2 for example). Can't really tell the difference in other games, but I have no idea what would happen with a more modern GPU setup, I guess we'll see when I get a titan


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> In..?


Well, obviously the 3930k is going to outperform the 8320 - your'e surprised? It's a $200 chip vs. a $570 chip. Something we all kinda tend to try to keep left unsaid on the AMD forum is that Intel is obviously light years ahead of AMD on their higher end chips. AMD is the better company to support (I liken Intel to Apple on a scale of 1-10 in evilness), but they aren't competing in the enthusiast performance market these days. Hopefully that changes in 2014 with Steamroller...


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> In..?
> 
> 
> 
> Benching, video editing, and some of the games I play (I dabble in SC2 for example). Can't really tell the difference in other games, but I have no idea what would happen with a more modern GPU setup, I guess we'll see when I get a titan
Click to expand...

Good answer to a stupid question.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Alright guys finally got another Single 12v rail psu and pushed my 8320 all the way to 1.55v and i cant even get 4.7ghz stable is there a voltage im missing here that can stablalize this beast or did i just get a junk chip. Let me know i need some help bad


Im not sure how far this will help you but on my Asus mobo i use the following and remain stable from 4.50Ghz to 4.90Ghz on a FX-8350 with 1600Mhz Ram.

CPU/NB Freq = 2200Mhz @ 1.18v
HT Freq = 2200Mhz

CPU LLC = Ultra High
NB LLC = High
CPU Current = 120-130%
NB Current = 120-130%
Power phase = Standard ( though you can try Optimised/Extreme/ or manual )

CPU Voltages from 1.3250v ( 4.5Ghz ) upto 1.4875v ( 4.90Ghz )


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Well, obviously the 3930k is going to outperform the 8320 - your'e surprised? It's a $200 chip vs. a $570 chip. Something we all kinda tend to try to keep left unsaid on the AMD forum is that Intel is obviously light years ahead of AMD on their higher end chips. AMD is the better company to support (I liken Intel to Apple on a scale of 1-10 in evilness), but they aren't competing in the enthusiast performance market these days. Hopefully that changes in 2014 with Steamroller...


Well, to be fair, I've found that optimized GCC Linux code usually obliterates the standard issue Windows code. I tested it with a 3930k at 4ghz. I made a blender demo file, gave it to my friend to render on his 3930k with the official version from blender.org. I ran the version from blender.org and then I ran the GCC optimized one in linux.

The end results was

FX 8350 @ 5ghz Windows: 2:20
3930k @ 4ghz Windows: 1:28
FX 8350 @ 5ghz in Linux optimized: 1:08

After that I realized that software optimization makes a gigantic difference, more so than the hardware. I was ahead of the 3930k @ 4ghz by about 30%. I haven't really cared about benchmarks that much anymore, other than just a sample of how something will run specific code on a specific platform. When it comes down to it, no amount of benchmarking in the world will declare AMD FX or Intel Bridge superior. Intel Bridge is miles ahead in Windows or with unoptimized or Intel optimized code. When AMD FX is fully optimized, it's out of this world. I expected software optimizations and fancy instructions to give me a good edge, but I didn't expect to beat 3930k by about 30%.

Overall though it's put me in a place where I don't declare anything superior. For 99% of people, they're running Windows so Intel has the edge. However, when it comes to Linux, I don't think Intel can keep up in some workloads. It would be interesting to see how Gentoo on my i7 920 optimized would compare to my FX 8350 optimized. It's the only thing I have laying around and convincing someone to install Gentoo is not an easy task. It's difficult enough to get people to try Linux, but when you tell them they have to compile everything and it's going to take a few hours of figuring things out and watching a terminal's gcc output, and then you don't even get a desktop environment, just a terminal.

I do think that Piledriver would have an edge over Bridge in Gentoo though. Piledriver has more fancy instructions, and if you can use them, that makes a much bigger difference than IPC. If you have an instruction that does something in 5 clock cycles instead of 20, and the CPU that can do it in 5 clock cycles has horrible IPC, it's still going to be faster than the one that takes 20, but only if it can use the instructions.


----------



## Alatar

Of course optimizations make a fair bit of difference but you can't just write off hardware advantages. Would have been interesting to see what a 3930K at 5ghz could do in linux instead of comparing it at a 1ghz lower speed than the FX and in windows. The clock speed difference alone is about 30%.

Yes the FX series looks better in a linux environment than a windows one but lets be real here, it doesn't even nearly mean that it blows every intel chip out of the water.


----------



## kahboom

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile]
"NetworkThrottlingIndex"=dword:ffffffff
"SystemResponsiveness"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\Tasks\Games]
"Scheduling Category"="High"
"SFIO Priority"="High"
"Background Only"="False"
"Priority"=dword:00000001
"Clock Rate"=dword:00002710
"GPU Priority"=dword:00000001
"Affinity"=dword:00000000

So since my cpu does not like to go much higher than 4.8ghz i have been exploring options or fine tuning for what it will handle, after reading about this tweak it really did not do much for me however after playing with it and visiting microsofts website and reading about it the Priority of 1 is the lowest and 8 is the higest so i tested it out and it recieves a slight boost for the cpu, no voltages changed no ram differences or gpu changes just changed the priority to 8 set the gpu priority to 8 as well for the hell of it but it really does not do any thing anyways the bottom was stock unaltered and the top two runs are with the tweak applied


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup


Nice!! Good work!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Of course optimizations make a fair bit of difference but you can't just write off hardware advantages. Would have been interesting to see what a 3930K at 5ghz could do in linux instead of comparing it at a 1ghz lower speed than the FX and in windows. The clock speed difference alone is about 30%.
> 
> Yes the FX series looks better in a linux environment than a windows one but lets be real here, it doesn't even nearly mean that it blows every intel chip out of the water.


Yeah that's kind of a silly comparison. He didn't even show the times for the 3930K in Linux.

It's kind of like, my car is faster than your car, when you're on an ice covered road and I have hot asphalt. Doesn't mean much.

Anyone do any DICE or LN2 overclocking with their PD? What's the max validation so far?

Any crazy memory OC's? 3000MHz+??


----------



## itomic

"*For me , 50'sC is wher*e stability issues can begin do what ever you can to keep it cooler. Are you running push pull on that H-100?
What level of LLC are you using? What is your voltage at load? If you don't know, try running OCCT and check the graphs it makes."

Thats just nonsense. CPU will not loose stability caused by heat in 60`s and my start to loose it in 70`C, but for sure it will not in 50`C. AMD treshold is 62C and that menas that CPU will be absolutely stable heatwise up to 62C. They said that 62C is set way below real treshold when CPU can be unstable for safety precautions.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! Good work!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Of course optimizations make a fair bit of difference but you can't just write off hardware advantages. Would have been interesting to see what a 3930K at 5ghz could do in linux instead of comparing it at a 1ghz lower speed than the FX and in windows. The clock speed difference alone is about 30%.
> 
> Yes the FX series looks better in a linux environment than a windows one but lets be real here, it doesn't even nearly mean that it blows every intel chip out of the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's kind of a silly comparison. He didn't even show the times for the 3930K in Linux.
> 
> It's kind of like, my car is faster than your car, when you're on an ice covered road and I have hot asphalt. Doesn't mean much.
> 
> Anyone do any DICE or LN2 overclocking with their PD? What's the max validation so far?
> 
> Any crazy memory OC's? 3000MHz+??
Click to expand...

Go to hwbot.org to see that.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Go to hwbot.org to see that.


Trouble is I'm terribly lazy, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> "*For me , 50'sC is wher*e stability issues can begin do what ever you can to keep it cooler. Are you running push pull on that H-100?
> What level of LLC are you using? What is your voltage at load? If you don't know, try running OCCT and check the graphs it makes."
> 
> Thats just nonsense. CPU will not loose stability caused by heat in 60`s and my start to loose it in 70`C, but for sure it will not in 50`C. AMD treshold is 62C and that menas that CPU will be absolutely stable heatwise up to 62C. They said that 62C is set way below real treshold when CPU can be unstable for safety precautions.


I will absolutely stick with what I said 50+ ( and its been that way for nearly every amd chip I have had since my FX-55 ) is where the trouble starts , you are most welcome to disagree


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey folks, as some of you may recall ComputerRestore asked if anyone could run tests using a lowered CPU/NB Frequency & Voltage to see if higher overclocks could be made with a reduction in CPU VCore and temps. I have now run a more conclusive series of tests and the results are in for you all to view and disuss if you wish.

If you wish to learn more then please feel free to visit the following thread here on OCN >

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361667/amd-fx-series-8350-8320-overclocking-experiment/0_20

I did not post here as it is rather long and would become lost in the thousands of pages. I hope it will prove informative and helpful to you fellow FX Overclockers.

Any questions feel free to ask me or ComputerRestore. Thanks All


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will absolutely stick with what I said 50+ ( and its been that way for nearly every amd chip I have had since my FX-55 ) is where the trouble starts , you are most welcome to disagree


I have to agree, 50+ is where i have found things starting to flake out. There's a world of difference between quoting a spec and actual real world experience. Especially when you're pushing your hardware to it's limits. Nice score btw!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Of course optimizations make a fair bit of difference but you can't just write off hardware advantages. Would have been interesting to see what a 3930K at 5ghz could do in linux instead of comparing it at a 1ghz lower speed than the FX and in windows. The clock speed difference alone is about 30%.
> 
> Yes the FX series looks better in a linux environment than a windows one but lets be real here, it doesn't even nearly mean that it blows every intel chip out of the water.


Yeah, I know. I wish I had a Bridge to benchmark against here. I can try and justify buying one and turning it into a render node, but it wouldn't be worth it unless I got an HT version of a Bridge, and at that point I'm spending $100 more than on an FX for the same performance (or possibly worse in Gentoo, Intel's FMA instruction set is inferior to AMD's and AMD has SSE5 while Intel doesn't) in the same task.

If there was another Linux user who could at least compile Blender on their own with the right CFLAGS, I would have no problem handing out my blender benchmark file. It's just a .blend file you can use in any version of blender (for cross-platform testing).

EDIT: After thinking about this the whole state of x86 and CISC is kind of broken. The advantage of x86 and CISC is to use complex instructions to speed up performance. Instead, no one uses the new instructions and we are forced to depend on IPC and how fast a chip is at executing older instructions. At this point we might as well just use RISC and worry about IPC of a few basic instructions. I'm kind of surprised Intel isn't hyping new instructions and pushing out specialized instructions on x86 platforms to give an advantage over x86 over ARM. If Intel is more concerned about ARM than AMD, I would think they would want to shove AVX, FMA, etc down everyone's throats and get that on as many machines as possible, and then start some sort of FUD campaign like "ARM is terrible, it doesn't have any sort of advanced instructions to speed things up and it just brute forces everything". Whether that's true or not is irrelevant, but people would eat that up if they were deciding against an ARM netbook or an x86 one.

All of this focusing on the lowest common denominator of instruction set and focusing on how well a CISC process works with ancient instructions (x87 being used in PhysX and Skyrim rings a bell) makes me feel like the x86 ecosystem is in a seriously bad position. x86, as a CISC chip, should be pushing new instructions and adoption of those to speed things up, not raw performance increases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile]
> "NetworkThrottlingIndex"=dword:ffffffff
> "SystemResponsiveness"=dword:00000000
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\Tasks\Games]
> "Scheduling Category"="High"
> "SFIO Priority"="High"
> "Background Only"="False"
> "Priority"=dword:00000001
> "Clock Rate"=dword:00002710
> "GPU Priority"=dword:00000001
> "Affinity"=dword:00000000
> 
> So since my cpu does not like to go much higher than 4.8ghz i have been exploring options or fine tuning for what it will handle, after reading about this tweak it really did not do much for me however after playing with it and visiting microsofts website and reading about it the Priority of 1 is the lowest and 8 is the higest so i tested it out and it recieves a slight boost for the cpu, no voltages changed no ram differences or gpu changes just changed the priority to 8 set the gpu priority to 8 as well for the hell of it but it really does not do any thing anyways the bottom was stock unaltered and the top two runs are with the tweak applied


Is there any interest in a tweak program that changes parameters like this? I could make one in a few days, specially if you guys feel like buying me beers in exchange for the tweaker.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Creeping closer to 9.5 in cine:


very nice Alatar, only for my feeling to high voltage. I assume, you had very cold temps in room or something similar...I tried with cold air and my chip can 5400 MHz Cinebench with 1.565V (and still only AMD liquid set), so "only" +60 MHz higher than with normal ambients. Need some time for LN2 again, hope April will be the right month


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have to agree, 50+ is where i have found things starting to flake out. There's a world of difference between quoting a spec and actual real world experience. Especially when you're pushing your hardware to it's limits. Nice score btw!


I have felt this 50c - 55c hill as well. In fact my current 1100t has this exact hill. It just so happens that it hits this hill at 4.0 @ 1.48- 1.5v. I can top out a 55c stable in all tests. It takes a LOT of voltage to climb over that hill and the heat becomes less of a factor as I can maintain stability @ 1.6v 2 4.2ghz. The trade off is 65- 68c temps. I could cool it more, but the wattage and lack of performance from 4 to 4.2 is not worth the added expense overall.

But as it stands, I'm not a very heat concerned overclocker. I know cooler = better, but I've run AMD chips in the 70c range at max load on 24/7 overclocks for a LONG time, and never had an issue. In fact my server chip is a PII 940 ddr2 chip I got from launch and has run @ 3.6ghz @1.6v 2400mhz nb 68c max load though 3 systems and now in its final home in the server. The chip is still as stable and capable as the day I bought it.

Its just a matter of "IF" you want to climb that hill or not... (and whether or not you have a chip that has something worth climbing that hill for)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have to agree, 50+ is where i have found things starting to flake out. There's a world of difference between quoting a spec and actual real world experience. Especially when you're pushing your hardware to it's limits. Nice score btw!


Thanks,
That's about as far as I want to take it on water cooling (ambient was about 20F). Don't try that at home kids


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In terms of overclocking, yes. SB and SB-E are just plain boring to OC since they don't scale with cold, can't take the volts, have a max multi that you just hit and can't go over etc.
> 
> But obviously the intel rig is the one that performs better.


Not obvious at all. Depends if you are running poorly designed single-threaded apps. There very little on my computer that is single threaded. I use Photoshop, Premiere, winzip, my games are all multi-threaded: Hitman, Far Cry 3, Battlefield 3, Galactic Civilizations II of various flavors,etc. I see big performance gains especially with Vishera. I doubt there is any significant improvement at all even if I had a
I7 3770K.


----------



## Red1776

Well i got the rough in done. lots of wire sleeving and have to replace the orange tubing, but temps Are great .
Heaven maxes GPU's [email protected] 43C @ 24C ambient. Running full parallel cooling.




2 X VPP-655 Pumps
2X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 240 Rad
1X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 360 Rad
1X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 120 Rad
Koolance 370A CPU Block
4 X Heatkiller GPU X-3 7970 GPU Blocks
1X Heatkiller GPU-X Multilink
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
Primochill Tubing
Bitspower -z tank 250ML


----------



## cssorkinman

Gorgeous


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well i got the rough in done. lots of wire sleeving and have to replace the orange tubing, but temps Are great .
> Heaven maxes GPU's [email protected] 43C @ 24C ambient. Running full parallel cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 X VPP-655 Pumps
> 2X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 240 Rad
> 1X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 360 Rad
> 1X AlphaCool NeXxXos XT 45mm x 120 Rad
> Koolance 370A CPU Block
> 4 X Heatkiller GPU X-3 7970 GPU Blocks
> 1X Heatkiller GPU-X Multilink
> Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
> Primochill Tubing
> Bitspower -z tank 250ML


i wanna do that.. sooo pretty!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well i got the rough in done. lots of wire sleeving and have to replace the orange tubing, but temps Are great .
> Heaven maxes GPU's [email protected] 43C @ 24C ambient. Running full parallel cooling.


Not sure if I'm looking at a computer, or a piece of art. Great work - both in form and function.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will absolutely stick with what I said 50+ ( and its been that way for nearly every amd chip I have had since my FX-55 ) is where the trouble starts , you are most welcome to disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree, 50+ is where i have found things starting to flake out. There's a world of difference between quoting a spec and actual real world experience. Especially when you're pushing your hardware to it's limits. Nice score btw!
Click to expand...

And sometimes, it's non-existent. I can push into the low 70's and be just fine. Don't assume the same boundaries apply to everything. All about the chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And sometimes, it's non-existent. I can push into the low 70's and be just fine. Don't assume the same boundaries apply to everything. All about the chip.


Well it's been the case with almost every AMD chip I've owned since my FX-55 - the only exception being the 4.4ghz on stock voltage capable 965 BE I have that will chug away into the 70's.
Could be that my boards do not account for the added resistance heat brings by using LLC , that is a possibility and would explain both the extra heat and our differing experiences.
The time it ran that hot was on my only LLC motherboard too. Things that make you go hmmmmm


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not obvious at all. Depends if you are running poorly designed single-threaded apps. There very little on my computer that is single threaded. I use Photoshop, Premiere, winzip, my games are all multi-threaded: Hitman, Far Cry 3, Battlefield 3, Galactic Civilizations II of various flavors,etc. I see big performance gains especially with Vishera. I doubt there is any significant improvement at all even if I had a
> I7 3770K.


But I have a 3930K in my intel rig... You don't need single threaded code for a 6 core 12 thread SB-E at 5ghz+ to beat a FX8320...

You do realize that the 3930K offers around 45% more performance than te 3770K when all cores are used?

(sorry for somewhat off topic







)


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But I have a 3930K in my intel rig... You don't need single threaded code for a 6 core 12 thread SB-E at 5ghz+ to beat a FX8320...
> 
> You do realize that the 3930K offers around 45% more performance than te 3770K when all cores are used?
> 
> (sorry for somewhat off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


A 3930K also costs three times as much as an FX-8350 and almost twice as much as a 3770K. For the price Intel charges for it, it had better be faster!


----------



## Wickedtt

Okay so now i know i have a cool 4.6ghz 8320 its stable but i get 20 less fps on most games now because i stop trying to get the 4.8ghz when i had it even tho unstableish it gave much better performance sadly.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Okay so now i know i have a cool 4.6ghz 8320 its stable but i get 20 less fps on most games now because i stop trying to get the 4.8ghz when i had it even tho unstableish it gave much better performance sadly.


That's a bummer.... but I feel ya.

I'm hoping for the magic 4.8 myself...


----------



## Heidi

It's been some time since I started playing up with my new toy...so...this is just some of rock stable results...
CPU...



RAM...



SSD...



All that on poor little Thermalright Macho HR-02 single TY-140...temps are still great, voltage fairly low...and more than anything it sips the power from the plug...on idle, hover around 62W...so, I've no idea where those 180W idle power comes from...but I had an i7 3820 which sucked never less than 135W running at the same clock...and to be honest, I've yet to spot the big difference in performance...somehow those tests doesn't looks like real time experience front of the screen...maybe II am wrong but I have some bad feeling that Intel somehow "producing" numbers...


----------



## Deadboy90

So I started using cinebench and @4.4 ghz I'm getting a CPU score of about 7.5. Is this normal?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Anyone do any DICE or LN2 overclocking with their PD? What's the max validation so far?
> Any crazy memory OC's? 3000MHz+??


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2587625
http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I started using cinebench and @4.4 ghz I'm getting a CPU score of about 7.5. Is this normal?


Yes your around the right figure there









Approximately >

4.5Ghz = 7.6
4.6Ghz = 7.7 - 7.8
4.7Ghz = 7.8 - 7.9
4.8Ghz = 8.0 - 8.1
4.9Ghz = 8.2 - 8.3

All dependent on what your settings & hardware are of course


----------



## Zamoldac

^ Yes it scales pretty linear also adding my findings:
5.0Ghz = 8.3 - 8.4
5.1Ghz = 8.5 - 8.6


----------



## nardustyle

hi guy this is my cinebench scale


----------



## adtakhs

Cinebench is intel optimised primarly , wich explain intel s good score.

why you continue with CINEBENCH ?

Once Maxon update their software to make full use of the opteron/fx Fpus , it will be a no contest.
Quote:


> We did not expect that the latest Opteron would outperform the previous one by a large margin. Cinebench is limited by SSE processing power. The ICC 11.0 compiler was the fastest compiler of its time for SSE/FP intensive software, even for the Opterons (up to 24% faster than the competing compilers), but it has no knowledge of newer architectures. And of course, the intel compiler does favor the Xeons.
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Equinoux

I'm convinced that my inability to reach 5GHz is somehow related to my PSU. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good PSU?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171017 - Current PSU


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> I'm convinced that my inability to reach 5GHz is somehow related to my PSU. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good PSU?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171017 - Current PSU


Before you drop the dough on a new PSU, you should really run a test with OCCT. You can use the graphs to find out if there are other issues preventing a higher overclock. You could even post the graphs here, and see what members of the group suspect is the issue.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Before you drop the dough on a new PSU, you should really run a test with OCCT. You can use the graphs to find out if there are other issues preventing a higher overclock. You could even post the graphs here, and see what members of the group suspect is the issue.


I completely agree with this suggestion. See how steady the graph shows your psu current and see if may havestability issues. 850 watt should be plenty *but no amount of power is good if its not clean and stable*


----------



## Tarnix

Anything using Seasonic as the PSU's OEM at 600W and onward is going to work. (Antec TruePower 650W is what I use, and I can fold 12-24h with a [email protected] + Nvidia GTX660 @1215MHz + GTX560 @ 875-912MHz + GTX260 @ 675-700MHz.)
Unstable RAM is also known to cause shutdowns.


----------



## electech13

I just got my new board yesterday (a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0) and this one is replacing a GA-990FXA-UD3 board and has a FX-8350. I'll be honest, can't complain about the Gigabyte board and that it performed better then anticipated. Was able to easily oc and get my chip to 4.8-5Ghz no prob and with great temps...I just wanted higher quality hardware with better bios that had more options and tweaks in it especially the vrm and digi+ power controls..this boards has it all.

But one thing that has happened here is the temps...firstly my chip stock vid was a nice 1.325v when I got it and on both boards it defaults to that level. On the GA board, I got to 5GHZ with V as high as 1.54v with ultra LLC but temps stayed easily under 52 degrees under FULL STRESS TESTING LOAD and usually ranged between 47-50 degrees...I was VERY happy with that..and this is with a Corsair H100 water cooler. So very happy there but on this new setup, even at just 4.5Ghz via 1.385v I easily hit 60 degrees at FULL load! I prefer to always stay below the 55 degree max that most suggest for these AMD chips.

What do u think is causing this?
Possibly poor reset of the thermal paste and cooler? Maybe I just had that "sweet spot" on the last setup and having to take it out and reapply the paste and cooler again changed that and I didn't get that same cooling connection again?
I don't assume the board itself should have made much of a difference right? Especially at lower volts? If anything it should have gotten even BETTER and even COOLER, no?

Someone recommended a lower LLC..but I've tried them all..from none (regular or auto) up to Extreme...and even running everything at STOCK clocks.. so 4Ghz and no turbo..auto vid (nice and low of course)..yet it STILL runs much higher then it should and then it DID on the Gigabyte board..at lower stock clocks, it ranges from 53-59 degrees now at FULL stress load.

Is this common when switching boards and resetting a CPU and cooler? I really want to get back to the easy oc with good temps again that I HAD before and this board should have been even better if any change at all.
Please share your thoughts on this.

I have not done the "reset" of the cooler and thermal paste on the cpu...yet...but I guess this is what I should do before anything else?
Thanks


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Before you drop the dough on a new PSU, you should really run a test with OCCT. You can use the graphs to find out if there are other issues preventing a higher overclock. You could even post the graphs here, and see what members of the group suspect is the issue.


It'll boot into Windows just fine on 5GHz, but when I begin the OCCT test, it freezes the computer a few seconds into it and I'm forced to restart.


----------



## zulk

Hi there guys I just got my little brother an fx 8350 since I will be using my 1090T that was given to him for other purposes. I was dumb to go for the TA990FXE from biostar which I am having nightmares with as the bios is so effing horrible. I am also having a bit of problem with my temperature readout core temp reads 11C on idle, well this is when the cpu underclocks and undervolts the temperature @stock speed are around 19 and load temps are 38C, is it me or is this absurdly low ?

The cpu cooler that I am using is the Thermaltake frio.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Hi there guys I just got my little brother an fx 8350 since I will be using my 1090T that was given to him for other purposes. I was dumb to go for the TA990FXE from biostar which I am having nightmares with as the bios is so effing horrible. I am also having a bit of problem with my temperature readout core temp reads 11C on idle, well this is when the cpu underclocks and undervolts the temperature @stock speed are around 19 and load temps are 38C, is it me or is this absurdly low ?
> 
> The cpu cooler that I am using is the Thermaltake frio.


The sensor is inaccurate under 40 and above 60, I even managed to get it to show 0°C... so there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I just got my new board yesterday (a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0) and this one is replacing a GA-990FXA-UD3 board and has a FX-8350. I'll be honest, can't complain about the Gigabyte board and that it performed better then anticipated. Was able to easily oc and get my chip to 4.8-5Ghz no prob and with great temps...I just wanted higher quality hardware with better bios that had more options and tweaks in it especially the vrm and digi+ power controls..this boards has it all.
> 
> But one thing that has happened here is the temps...firstly my chip stock vid was a nice 1.325v when I got it and on both boards it defaults to that level. On the GA board, I got to 5GHZ with V as high as 1.54v with ultra LLC but temps stayed easily under 52 degrees under FULL STRESS TESTING LOAD and usually ranged between 47-50 degrees...I was VERY happy with that..and this is with a Corsair H100 water cooler. So very happy there but on this new setup, even at just 4.5Ghz via 1.385v I easily hit 60 degrees at FULL load! I prefer to always stay below the 55 degree max that most suggest for these AMD chips.
> 
> What do u think is causing this?
> Possibly poor reset of the thermal paste and cooler? Maybe I just had that "sweet spot" on the last setup and having to take it out and reapply the paste and cooler again changed that and I didn't get that same cooling connection again?
> I don't assume the board itself should have made much of a difference right? Especially at lower volts? If anything it should have gotten even BETTER and even COOLER, no?
> 
> Someone recommended a lower LLC..but I've tried them all..from none (regular or auto) up to Extreme...and even running everything at STOCK clocks.. so 4Ghz and no turbo..auto vid (nice and low of course)..yet it STILL runs much higher then it should and then it DID on the Gigabyte board..at lower stock clocks, it ranges from 53-59 degrees now at FULL stress load.
> 
> Is this common when switching boards and resetting a CPU and cooler? I really want to get back to the easy oc with good temps again that I HAD before and this board should have been even better if any change at all.
> Please share your thoughts on this.
> 
> I have not done the "reset" of the cooler and thermal paste on the cpu...yet...but I guess this is what I should do before anything else?
> Thanks


Some reviewers have reported that ASUS boards such as the sabertooth and crosshair are pushing more voltage to the cpu (as much as .1 volts) than shown in Cpu-z or other monitoring programs.
This was discovered by using a multimeter directly on the motherboard.
I have no experience at all with those motherboards, just passing on other people's findings.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But I have a 3930K in my intel rig... You don't need single threaded code for a 6 core 12 thread SB-E at 5ghz+ to beat a FX8320...
> 
> You do realize that the 3930K offers around 45% more performance than te 3770K when all cores are used?
> 
> (sorry for somewhat off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So you are putting a $600 cpu against a FX 8350 that can buy for $189. If we want a comparison that makes sense maybe I need a dual processor motherboard AMD that can run 2 FX8350's. It would still be cheraper than your Intel .b. and one $600 cpu. I am sure it would kick ass on the Intel 3930K as well. I don't think there is such a motherboard. I would have to run 2 AMD server chips instead.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So you are putting a $600 cpu against a FX 8350 that can buy for $189. If we want a comparison that makes sense maybe I need a dual processor motherboard AMD that can run 2 FX8350's. It would still be cheraper than your Intel .b. and one $600 cpu. I am sure it would kick ass on the Intel 3930K as well. I don't think there is such a motherboard. I would have to run 2 AMD server chips instead.


Easy buddy. I brought this up and my point is that software optimizations makes such a massive difference from my experiments that FX 8350 can go from almost twice as slow as 3930k in Windows with no optimizations to 30% faster with optimizations for AMD FX 8350.

Ergo, the statement "3930k is faster than AMD FX 8350" is not true. 3930k is faster in a Wintel ecosystem with unoptimized or Intel optimized code. A true statement is "3930k is faster than FX 8350 at unoptimized code or the code that the majority of people run".

I then took this point to say that we don't know what kind of optimizations we have in the software that runs closed source benchmarks, and that if we can see that much deviation based on optimization, that benchmarks are useless for extrapolating chip performance. At best, it is only good for telling us how good a chip is at running a specific piece of compiled code. The actual code itself doesn't even matter, as in my experiment both systems ran the same code, it was just compiled differently.

Those optimizations are simply using parts of the CPU that aren't getting used. If someone is going to say that Intel is faster because it ran closed source benchmarks, you might as well say a V12 running on less than 12 cylinders (but we don't know how many) is slower than a 4 cylinder engine running on all 4.

Basically, I'm trying to argue that the entire method of CPU benchmarking is invalid and the conclusions people extrapolate from them are simply wrong. I figure we saw the death of FPS numbers in 2012, why not get a little critical of "I ran superPI and this chip is faster in that benchmark, and it won 4/5 benchmarks so it's clearly a better chip no matter what program you're running."

I guess you can say running Gentoo on this AMD FX has made me pretty skeptical of Windows and software benchmarks in general. Not to mention it's always fun to see Gentoo speeches and hear them talk about how Gentoo isn't for speed and if you saw more than 10% increase in speed, they'd be amazed. I put an extra zero onto what they expect from gains from running Gentoo, and to me that's a pretty big red flag that things are not right in the world of software.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So you are putting a $600 cpu against a FX 8350 that can buy for $189. If we want a comparison that makes sense maybe I need a dual processor motherboard AMD that can run 2 FX8350's. It would still be cheraper than your Intel .b. and one $600 cpu. I am sure it would kick ass on the Intel 3930K as well. I don't think there is such a motherboard. I would have to run 2 AMD server chips instead.


I said it was faster because I was asked if I like my AMD setup better than the intel one. I said I like OCing on the AMD setup but I actually like benching/using the intel system because it gives me better performance.

Price wasn't even part of the discussions since it was about my personal preference and experiences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> snip


Have yet to see a full review in any OS where any current AMD desktop CPU beat a hexa core SB-E i7 consistently. Some programs obviously yes.

SB-E hexas are around 50% above 3770Ks when all threads are used...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> It'll boot into Windows just fine on 5GHz, but when I begin the OCCT test, it freezes the computer a few seconds into it and I'm forced to restart.


What is the highest stable that you've been able to get so far? Do you have the same freezing at 4.7-4.9Ghz?

Start with your highest stable Overclock (OCCT or 10 Run of IBT on high) then work your way up to 5.0Ghz.

Hopefully we can help you get a good OC on that motherboard. Not even any of the reviews have shown the potential of it.


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What is the highest stable that you've been able to get so far? Do you have the same freezing at 4.7-4.9Ghz?
> 
> Start with your highest stable Overclock (OCCT or 10 Run of IBT on high) then work your way up to 5.0Ghz.
> 
> Hopefully we can help you get a good OC on that motherboard. Not even any of the reviews have shown the potential of it.


Highest stable so far is 4.8GHz. I'm gonna try pushing to 4.9GHz one more time and see if I can get OCCT to report anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Equinoux

Error detected on Core #1 (2m 14s). 1 minute idle. 4.9GHz. Thoughts?


----------



## dixson01974

^^ Well you can kill that CPU and RMA it and you might get a better one.
In my case I killed my 8320 by ocing the FSB and had to RMA it. The first 8320 I got 4.7ghz stable and the new 8320 is 4.9ghz stable. I know I got lucky too.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> Error detected on Core #1 (2m 14s). 1 minute idle. 4.9GHz. Thoughts?


Nothing that pops right out.

What level of LLC are you using? - your vCore fluctuation isn't too bad, but it's not great. A smoother voltage line would help with stability.

Your socket temp of 68 Celsius may be having an effect. It's usually good up to around 76C, but I'm not sure how that board handles it.

I'm not 100% sure what VIN4 is - If it's CPU/NB voltage then lowering that will help. (it seems too low to be DRAM voltage)

Recommended settings
CPU/NB 1.25v
Ultra LLC
Small fan on VRM's

You might still need to give it more vCore though.

Good luck


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Before you drop the dough on a new PSU, you should really run a test with OCCT. You can use the graphs to find out if there are other issues preventing a higher overclock. You could even post the graphs here, and see what members of the group suspect is the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with this suggestion. See how steady the graph shows your psu current and see if may havestability issues. 850 watt should be plenty *but no amount of power is good if its not clean and stable*
Click to expand...

It also hurts when you break it down into 6 rails. His PSU:

[email protected],[email protected],*[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]*, [email protected],[email protected]

More then enough for the GPUs (216w per 8-pin)... but... that's also only 216w for the CPU's 8-pin. For 4.9-5Ghz. PD is pretty power hungry, 200w isn't a hard target.


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Nothing that pops right out.
> 
> What level of LLC are you using? - your vCore fluctuation isn't too bad, but it's not great. A smoother voltage line would help with stability.
> 
> Your socket temp of 68 Celsius may be having an effect. It's usually good up to around 76C, but I'm not sure how that board handles it.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what VIN4 is - If it's CPU/NB voltage then lowering that will help. (it seems too low to be DRAM voltage)
> 
> Recommended settings
> CPU/NB 1.25v
> Ultra LLC
> Small fan on VRM's
> 
> You might still need to give it more vCore though.
> 
> Good luck


LLC is on 100% and I have a 200mm fan on the VRMs already. I don't think that 68c reading is correct. I'll take a look at the CPU/NB settings.

*EDIT* - It's stable at 4.8GHz with 1.25v CPU/NB. It was originally set at 1.4v.


----------



## MadGoat

Update:

Got a new 8350 back from my RMA... Guess WHAT! It is a 1.35v VID ... I can live with that. I'm very happy!

So, on to the overclocking:

I am now completely heat restrained @ 4.73ghz. Package temp reads 55c at load and anything above that for a decent period of time will lock. So I'm impressed with this chip. I will look into upgrading my cooling and shoot for 4.8 - 5.0. But as it stands, this is right inline with what I figured I should have been able to do with my H60.













OCCT stable at 55c peak for over 1 hour. Will worry about longer stability once upgraded cooling is installed.

That last chip was terrabad, I'm glad I RMA'd.

Thanks for all the help and insight here guys!


----------



## Krusher33

Seems people been having good luck with RMA's lately...


----------



## Heidi

I am experiencing fatal error during p95 v.279 run on my module 1 both cores at 4.5, 1.44V...does that mean...what it mean...that my CPU is pure c...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems people been having good luck with RMA's lately...


Odd too because this chip is a sister from the same batch as that last HORRID chip I got.

So its really luck of the draw...


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Got a new 8350 back from my RMA... Guess WHAT! It is a 1.35v VID ... I can live with that. I'm very happy!
> 
> So, on to the overclocking:
> 
> I am now completely heat restrained @ 4.73ghz. Package temp reads 55c at load and anything above that for a decent period of time will lock. So I'm impressed with this chip. I will look into upgrading my cooling and shoot for 4.8 - 5.0. But as it stands, this is right inline with what I figured I should have been able to do with my H60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT stable at 55c peak for over 1 hour. Will worry about longer stability once upgraded cooling is installed.
> 
> That last chip was terrabad, I'm glad I RMA'd.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and insight here guys!


What is with your rig? That's a really good score for 4.7ghz. Memory timings?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> What is with your rig? That's a really good score for 4.7ghz. Memory timings?




1t command rate timing... I don't know why this chip doesn't show that....


----------



## Heidi

OK guys..I've serious problem here...my module 1 both cores fail within minute of firing up through p95, OCCT or IBT...other cores works pretty much OK...this happen in Win 7, Win 8 and even 2008r2 WS...
Now, I need some help here...
I am talking about mild OC, 4.5GHz for which I had believed is stable, but, nope...
Any clues..


----------



## jellybeans69

So after a night of folding @ 4.5 ghz 1.568v , it's only at 38* Core temp on Evo 212, it might not clock high but it's so cool


----------



## Heidi

What would be the safe voltage for CPU NB...I am using 4 DIMMs so I do have to increase that one...


----------



## Heidi

OK...
Cine...







So...I would like to hear your opinion...
Issue with p95 resolved by raising CPU NB voltage to 1.275V...for now...


----------



## adtakhs

16GB Corsair XMS3 (*2000MHZ* @ 9-10-9-27-41 1T) with this settings and base clock *200Mhz* or with bcl =250 ?


----------



## Heidi

250...
I prefer running it at higher HT...I found that 2500/2500 (HT/NB) runs sweet...maybe I am wrong...besides, I tested before and now, that 4:1 RAM multi runs sweetest of them all...it's in the phase...1:2:4...lool...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoux*
> 
> LLC is on 100% and I have a 200mm fan on the VRMs already. I don't think that 68c reading is correct. I'll take a look at the CPU/NB settings.
> 
> *EDIT* - It's stable at 4.8GHz with 1.25v CPU/NB. It was originally set at 1.4v.


Yeah, 1.4v on the CPU/NB was pretty high.

I'd recommend LLC of 75%. @ 100% it will usually Overvolt too much. (with most boards)

See if you get any further on OCCT with that. @ 4.9Ghz

If your CPU voltage still fluctuates too much at that, then it is probably poor power quality from that PSU.


----------



## zulk

Does anybody have experience with overclocking a vishera with a BIostar TA990FXE board, this sucks soo bad, any voltage beyond 1.39 and the multiplier automatically goes down to 17, this is such a **** board


----------



## itomic

That board is rated to be very good board from wath have i seen. U just need to disable that feature in BIOS.


----------



## zulk

What feature are you talking about ? I've got C6 state and powernow disabled and oddly when overclocked if I have HPC mode in the cpu config tab on then the pc won't even boot I feel like throwing this in the trash.

Worthless pos board.


----------



## adtakhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> What feature are you talking about ? I've got C6 state and powernow disabled and oddly when overclocked if I have HPC mode in the cpu config tab on then the pc won't even boot I feel like throwing this in the trash.
> 
> Worthless pos board.


I overclocked my cpu 4--> 4,7Ghz with *cool n quiet enable* !!

Cool N Quiet = ENABLE !!! IDLE all system



If I disable CnQ then I have in IDLE :





If you want to overclock your cpu disable c6 , c1e, apm master but no cnq !

With C1E & C6 SATES Enable energy consumption is 65watt in IDLE MODE !


----------



## mikkyfromlv

Good evening!
I have bought new PC. System specification is

1.png 1372k .png file

My main problem is that Vishera`s 8350 temperature when system is doing nothing is about 40-44 (when load then 60-67) C. Cooler is stock and cooler's manufcaturer is Cooler Master - but i dont know exact model. My CPU cooler always working at 100% (Coll n Quiete is on, i tried bios Fan Speed automatic, but nothing give me result). It would be a great if i could have some advice from you guys. Im interested in : is this temperature normal for doing nothing? How can i make coolers RPM less? This noise is really disturbing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkyfromlv*
> 
> Good evening!
> I have bought new PC. System specification is
> 
> 1.png 1372k .png file
> 
> My main problem is that Vishera`s 8350 temperature when system is doing nothing is about 40-44 (when load then 60-67) C. Cooler is stock and cooler's manufcaturer is Cooler Master - but i dont know exact model. My CPU cooler always working at 100% (Coll n Quiete is on, i tried bios Fan Speed automatic, but nothing give me result). It would be a great if i could have some advice from you guys. Im interested in : is this temperature normal for doing nothing? How can i make coolers RPM less? This noise is really disturbing.


Package temps are what you are wanting to look at and that seems to be good.. is that temp during idle or did you apply any load to it?


----------



## mikkyfromlv

Thank you for response, its idle temperatures (as i understand idle is when system is doing nothing for a period). Maybe some advice about how to control fan rotations frequency, i feel like it always 100% ?


----------



## adtakhs

IDLE *WATTS* !!!







No temps

But temps in idle has relationship with watts !!


----------



## adtakhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkyfromlv*
> 
> Thank you for response, its idle temperatures (as i understand idle is when system is doing nothing for a period). Maybe some advice about how to control fan rotations frequency, i feel like it always 100% ?


who is your pc case ? Has good airflow ?


----------



## mikkyfromlv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adtakhs*
> 
> who is your pc case ? Has good airflow ?


Thank you for showing interest for my problem.
My case is :
http://chassis.opinion-on.com/inwin/ec027black450w.html


----------



## adtakhs

You cant overclock with this PSU (In Win EC027 Black *450W*= no name ...)

It seems to be a reason to fail when overclock the 8350 ....

How many Ampere gives in *12v rail* ?









you must put another case fan into the case for better temps .. Only one has this pc case , if i can see well.


----------



## mikkyfromlv

Sorry, but i dont mention that power supply i got with this case is Corsair, 850W, TX850M, 140mm fan, 80+ Bronze.
I try to understand is it possible that something bad happens with temps i have? And still looking fan speed decreasing work arounds


----------



## adtakhs

Can you give us a screen with occt + hw monitor + aod ??

Something like that :



This is an example with thermal throttle !


----------



## Equinoux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, 1.4v on the CPU/NB was pretty high.
> 
> I'd recommend LLC of 75%. @ 100% it will usually Overvolt too much. (with most boards)
> 
> See if you get any further on OCCT with that. @ 4.9Ghz
> 
> If your CPU voltage still fluctuates too much at that, then it is probably poor power quality from that PSU.


It wouldn't really surprise me, to be honest. The PSU has been with me through a couple of builds since late 2007. I think I'm just gonna stick around at 4.8GHz for the time being and I'll probably upgrade to a more powerful, modular PSU in the future.


----------



## mikkyfromlv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adtakhs*
> 
> Can you give us a screen with occt + hw monitor + aod ??
> 
> Something like that :
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example with thermal throttle !


----------



## adtakhs

Yoy must start stress test first ... and in some time after you must take printscreen !









I want to see core temps an the screen with *Vcore*


----------



## mikkyfromlv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adtakhs*
> 
> Yoy must start stress test first ... and in some time after you must take printscreen !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see core temps an the screen with *Vcore*


ohh, sorry










My OCCT test had an error after 1 min 40 sec


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I started using cinebench and @4.4 ghz I'm getting a CPU score of about 7.5. Is this normal?


Yup...
If the performance is linear, a 400mhz increase is prolly around .65-.70 over the base clocks.

Ran CineBench on the Fly (didnt close down any running programs, just ran it for general purpose sake) when I first got my FX8350 to compare them.
6.74 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options OFF (APM OFF, Turbo OFF)
6.64 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off (APM and Turbo On)

6.35 FX8350 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options On

6.34 FX8120 @4.0 Ghz w/ Power Options Off

5.04 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options Off
4.98 FX8120 @3.1 Ghz w/ Power Options On

** Power Options OFF = No Suspend, C1E, C6, CoolNQuiet Etc.

In Tests I noticed even with Power Savers Off, The APM and Turbo Core would Still down clock the Chips.


----------



## adtakhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikkyfromlv*
> 
> ohh, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OCCT test had an error after 1 min 40 sec


*** ? CPU usage in stress test is to low ... ?

Vcore has some vdrop but i think this is Cool n quiet !

Temps please from any of cpu cores ?


----------



## mikkyfromlv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adtakhs*
> 
> *** ? CPU usage in stress test is to low ... ?
> 
> Vcore has some vdrop but i think this is Cool n quiet !
> 
> Temps please from any of cpu cores ?


----------



## adtakhs

I dont know what hapρens! cpu usage is low for stress test ...

Temps are ok !!! you should have thermal throttle if temps are bigger than 62c



have you configured automatic overclock ?


----------



## adtakhs

I dont know what hapρens! cpu usage is low for stress test ...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Easy buddy. I brought this up and my point is that software optimizations makes such a massive difference from my experiments that FX 8350 can go from almost twice as slow as 3930k in Windows with no optimizations to 30% faster with optimizations for AMD FX 8350.
> 
> Ergo, the statement "3930k is faster than AMD FX 8350" is not true. 3930k is faster in a Wintel ecosystem with unoptimized or Intel optimized code. A true statement is "3930k is faster than FX 8350 at unoptimized code or the code that the majority of people run".
> 
> I then took this point to say that we don't know what kind of optimizations we have in the software that runs closed source benchmarks, and that if we can see that much deviation based on optimization, that benchmarks are useless for extrapolating chip performance. At best, it is only good for telling us how good a chip is at running a specific piece of compiled code. The actual code itself doesn't even matter, as in my experiment both systems ran the same code, it was just compiled differently.
> 
> Those optimizations are simply using parts of the CPU that aren't getting used. If someone is going to say that Intel is faster because it ran closed source benchmarks, you might as well say a V12 running on less than 12 cylinders (but we don't know how many) is slower than a 4 cylinder engine running on all 4.
> 
> Basically, I'm trying to argue that the entire method of CPU benchmarking is invalid and the conclusions people extrapolate from them are simply wrong. I figure we saw the death of FPS numbers in 2012, why not get a little critical of "I ran superPI and this chip is faster in that benchmark, and it won 4/5 benchmarks so it's clearly a better chip no matter what program you're running."
> 
> I guess you can say running Gentoo on this AMD FX has made me pretty skeptical of Windows and software benchmarks in general. Not to mention it's always fun to see Gentoo speeches and hear them talk about how Gentoo isn't for speed and if you saw more than 10% increase in speed, they'd be amazed. I put an extra zero onto what they expect from gains from running Gentoo, and to me that's a pretty big red flag that things are not right in the world of software.


Now that you have amplified your views I am wholly in agreement with you. It takes great forethought on how to run CPU comparisons that are objective and establish an even playing field. Most of the enthusiast web sites do not have a clue of how to do it right . A few do and some of those have a hidden agenda like they get advertising revenue from Intel or a whole lot of free hardware. So completely ethical, professional standards are required as well as analytical technical skills.


----------



## electech13

Curious if anyone here is pairing their 8350 CPU with an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?

I've read a bit about this board possibly running a bit hotter as the voltage may be going higher then what it is reporting... I had it on gigabyte UD3 board at 4.8-5Ghz 1.48-1.54v and easily kept under 52 degrees at full load...this hits 60 no prob at 4.2-4.5Ghz at a low 1.39v or less..very strange.
I still have yet to reseat the Corsair H100 and re-apply the thermal paste..hope that works.

But other issue I have is ram. Firstly what do most of you here like to run or oc your ram at? I've heard that anything at or above 2133 is hard on these AMD chips and most boards. I'm happy with 2000 to 2133. But I've used 6 different pairs of dimms now all rated at 2133 or 2400 and most don't work above 1600 or if they do..a lot of errors.. I've found one single pair of Gskill Snipers that are 2133 and work up to that level with no errors.

So basically, should I be happy with that and chalk it up to "finicky" board that is particular with ram or replace the board? And does it even matter to most of you to even run your ram above 1600?
Thanks

(I have tried post in Sabertooth thread first with little help yet)


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Curious if anyone here is pairing their 8350 CPU with an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?
> 
> I've read a bit about this board possibly running a bit hotter as the voltage may be going higher then what it is reporting... I had it on gigabyte UD3 board at 4.8-5Ghz 1.48-1.54v and easily kept under 52 degrees at full load...this hits 60 no prob at 4.2-4.5Ghz at a low 1.39v or less..very strange.
> I still have yet to reseat the Corsair H100 and re-apply the thermal paste..hope that works.
> 
> But other issue I have is ram. Firstly what do most of you here like to run or oc your ram at? I've heard that anything at or above 2133 is hard on these AMD chips and most boards. I'm happy with 2000 to 2133. But I've used 6 different pairs of dimms now all rated at 2133 or 2400 and most don't work above 1600 or if they do..a lot of errors.. I've found one single pair of Gskill Snipers that are 2133 and work up to that level with no errors.
> 
> So basically, should I be happy with that and chalk it up to "finicky" board that is particular with ram or replace the board? And does it even matter to most of you to even run your ram above 1600?
> Thanks
> 
> (I have tried post in Sabertooth thread first with little help yet)


I have the Asus Sabertooth 990FX R1 and im getting hotter temps than most people hits 50 at 4.5ghz 1.400v with the H100 so i do think there something wrong with this board


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Curious if anyone here is pairing their 8350 CPU with an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?
> 
> I've read a bit about this board possibly running a bit hotter as the voltage may be going higher then what it is reporting... I had it on gigabyte UD3 board at 4.8-5Ghz 1.48-1.54v and easily kept under 52 degrees at full load...this hits 60 no prob at 4.2-4.5Ghz at a low 1.39v or less..very strange.
> I still have yet to reseat the Corsair H100 and re-apply the thermal paste..hope that works.
> 
> But other issue I have is ram. Firstly what do most of you here like to run or oc your ram at? I've heard that anything at or above 2133 is hard on these AMD chips and most boards. I'm happy with 2000 to 2133. But I've used 6 different pairs of dimms now all rated at 2133 or 2400 and most don't work above 1600 or if they do..a lot of errors.. I've found one single pair of Gskill Snipers that are 2133 and work up to that level with no errors.
> 
> So basically, should I be happy with that and chalk it up to "finicky" board that is particular with ram or replace the board? And does it even matter to most of you to even run your ram above 1600?
> Thanks
> 
> (I have tried post in Sabertooth thread first with little help yet)


What temperature are you going by with the Sabertooth? If you are using the Asus Suite, then the CPU Temp that's listed is actually the Socket temp, so it will be much higher than the Core Temp. You'll need a different Temp program if you want to see Core Temps.

These FX series CPU's are decent at running higher Ram speeds (2400-2600Mhz) but there isn't much performance scaling that high, except for synthetic benchmarks and such. The optimal speed is around 1600-1866Mhz. If you are running 4 DIMMS then you might have to use a bit higher CPU/NB voltage and possibly higher DRAM Voltage (The CPU is only rated at 1866Mhz running 2 stick in dual channel)

Other than that, just make sure that you have the proper timing and voltages set for those sticks, you should be able to run at whatever they are rated for.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Curious if anyone here is pairing their 8350 CPU with an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?
> 
> I've read a bit about this board possibly running a bit hotter as the voltage may be going higher then what it is reporting... I had it on gigabyte UD3 board at 4.8-5Ghz 1.48-1.54v and easily kept under 52 degrees at full load...this hits 60 no prob at 4.2-4.5Ghz at a low 1.39v or less..very strange.
> I still have yet to reseat the Corsair H100 and re-apply the thermal paste..hope that works.
> 
> But other issue I have is ram. Firstly what do most of you here like to run or oc your ram at? I've heard that anything at or above 2133 is hard on these AMD chips and most boards. I'm happy with 2000 to 2133. But I've used 6 different pairs of dimms now all rated at 2133 or 2400 and most don't work above 1600 or if they do..a lot of errors.. I've found one single pair of Gskill Snipers that are 2133 and work up to that level with no errors.
> 
> So basically, should I be happy with that and chalk it up to "finicky" board that is particular with ram or replace the board? And does it even matter to most of you to even run your ram above 1600?
> Thanks
> 
> (I have tried post in Sabertooth thread first with little help yet)


I am running the r2.0 with the 8350 with FSB 252 and multi 20 to hit 5.06. I get about 64c during stress testing but I am using a Raystorm RS240 in push pull with good static pressure. my core temp is higher than my socket.. apparently i have good airflow haha. My ram im using is 2x4GB of crucial ballistex ram rated 1866. I currently have them running at 2015 @ 9 9 9 24 timings 1t. I would say reseat the block and see if that helps,, if that doesn't then would you please post some OCCT run graphs maybe we can digest where the added heat is coming from

Also if you don't mind please update your rig specs as well that will help us determine whats going on.. one thing that I know is good airflow definitely helps. the colder you keep ambient inside the case the better


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Now that Crysis 3 is out in N america.. does anyone have 2 systems that are almost identical except one intel and one AMD? i would really like to see how the game performance stacks up in comparison of a 8350 to 3770 both OC'd as Crysis 3 uses all 8 cores


----------



## KEN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Now that Crysis 3 is out in N america.. does anyone have 2 systems that are almost identical except one intel and one AMD? i would really like to see how the game performance stacks up in comparison of a 8350 to 3770 both OC'd as Crysis 3 uses all 8 cores


where did you find out that Crysis 3 uses all 8 cores?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

my personal experience lol All 8 cores shows 60% usage @5.06


----------



## sdlvx

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,768604/Crysis-2-Everything-about-DirectX-11-3D-without-perfomance-drop-and-8-core-optimization/News/

2010


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,768604/Crysis-2-Everything-about-DirectX-11-3D-without-perfomance-drop-and-8-core-optimization/News/
> 
> 2010


thank you i didn't know where else to backup my claim and im just too lazy to download programs that would show it realtime.. what i am amazed about is that i can play this game one almost highest settings minus midranged AA.. but thats cause im GPU limited. . hence why im curious about intel top end rig comparing to the 8350..


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thank you i didn't know where else to backup my claim and im just too lazy to download programs that would show it realtime.. what i am amazed about is that i can play this game one almost highest settings minus midranged AA.. but thats cause im GPU limited. . hence why im curious about intel top end rig comparing to the 8350..


No problem. Information about anything using 4+ cores seems to get mysteriously buried.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thank you i didn't know where else to backup my claim and im just too lazy to download programs that would show it realtime.. what i am amazed about is that i can play this game one almost highest settings minus midranged AA.. but thats cause im GPU limited. . hence why im curious about intel top end rig comparing to the 8350..
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Information about anything using 4+ cores seems to get mysteriously buried.
Click to expand...

You don't say LOL


----------



## pwnzilla61

Looks like AMD is the best overall cpu when you consider pricing. Proves you don't need a 300+ cpu for games. So if some one wants to build a killer crysis rig you tell them amd.


----------



## adtakhs

Quote:


> Price ≠ Total cost of ownership. Once you factor in the additional costs of a beefier heatsink and additional case fans to counteract the excess heat generated (vs. the i5-3570K), the higher-capacity PSU required to power such an inefficient CPU, and the raw cost of electricity involved to run the system in the first place, I don't see these so-called "savings" you speak of.


*Thermaltake Hangburg 530watt 80plus* (45$) is capable to handle any system with 8350 + *7870/7950* gpu !!!

*Thermaltake BERLIN 630Watt 80plus* (53$) is capable to handle any systme with 8350 + *7970* ???

Where is the bigger cost for psu ?

All pc cases with cost up to 35$ have *2X 120mm Fans* !!

*I5 3570 has much lower overall processing power than FX 8350/8320* !! Τhe only thing that makes it appealing is good single thread performance !!

3570k @ oveclocked - 4,2Ghz



8350 @ default = 4Ghz/ 4,2 Turbo



8350 = 32nm & 3570κ = 22nm !!!

compared with Ι5 3470 (LOCKED) in the same price , 8350 can work with default heatsink and default vcore in following numbers:

8350 @ 4,3Ghz




compared with Ι5 3330 in the same price , 8320 can work with default heatsink in same numbers !!!

*VFM *


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Price ≠ Total cost of ownership. Once you factor in the additional costs of a beefier heatsink and additional case fans to counteract the excess heat generated (vs. the i5-3570K), the higher-capacity PSU required to power such an inefficient CPU, and the raw cost of electricity involved to run the much higher-wattage system in the first place, I don't see these so-called "savings" you speak of.


You don't need a beefier heat sink for one, additional case fans, what are you smoking? You don't need a bigger psu,(most people purchase a sufficient psu, even if they don't need it.) smoking some trash some more. In my living area, it would cost maybe 10$ over the whole year "maybe". And adding to the fact you are coming into an owners thread, of a product you do not own. A fx-6300 can be had for as little as 129 even cheaper in some places. I hope you are just trolling, could be mad that fx chips have been doing good in benchmarks and games lately so you seem a little on edge.


----------



## The Pook

my FX-8320 came in today.

Getting better results in most of my games by disabling one module per core (or am I saying that backwards?). Running stock voltage (1.37v idle / 1.33v load) and at 4.0Ghz. Haven't tried higher yet and just turned off TC and left the rest at the motherboard defaults. IIRC my HT link and NB isn't set right.



Question: what's the power consumption difference between a FX-8320 at 8 cores and a FX-8320 with one module per core (making it a "true" quad core) disabled? Any difference or no?


----------



## adtakhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> my FX-8320 came in today.
> 
> Getting better results in most of my games by disabling one module per core (or am I saying that backwards?). Running stock voltage (1.37v idle / 1.33v load) and at 4.0Ghz. Haven't tried higher yet and just turned off TC and left the rest at the motherboard defaults. IIRC my HT link and NB isn't set right.
> 
> 
> 
> Question: what's the power consumption difference between a FX-8320 at 8 cores and a FX-8320 with one module per core (making it a "true" quad core) disabled? Any difference or no?


No difference because L2+L3 Cache is the same !!!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Price ≠ Total cost of ownership. Once you factor in the additional costs of a beefier heatsink and additional case fans to counteract the excess heat generated (vs. the i5-3570K), the higher-capacity PSU required to power such an inefficient CPU, and the raw cost of electricity involved to run the much higher-wattage system in the first place, I don't see these so-called "savings" you speak of.
> 
> Maybe if you live in the high Arctic and have it pull double-duty as a space heater perhaps, but otherwise...


I don't see a piledriver in your signature. I reported you but the mods don't seem to want to do anything.

The main reasons why I went AMD over Intel this round are:

1. Intel fanboys who think they are cool because they bought a cheap heat sink and overclocked by simply raising the multiplier.

2. This superiority complex that seems to be getting worse with the Intel crowd. You raised your CPU multiplier, good job! That takes a lot of skill!

3. I need multi-thread performance more than single and the difference in cost wasn't worth it.

4. This is what overclocking is like on LGA1155 http://gettingsmart.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/training-wheels.jpeg

You obviously haven't been around for a very long time if you think that it's rare for a chip to *gasp* need better cooling for better overclocks. But it's nice to see someone with an H100i complaining about having to spend more money on CPU cooling.


----------



## Clowerweb

Ok, got a question -

My 8350 is underwater now with an Antec Kuhler 920, and with the right fan control settings, I can push it up to 4.7 GHz, and so far it's P95 stable (it's only been running for about 20 minutes though). Core temps are maxing out at 63c, although they only reached that high for a couple seconds while the fans on the cooler were ramping up - they are pretty much staying right on 60 - 61c under full load. Socket temp seems a little high at 76c, but from what I've heard that seems to be generally considered acceptable (?).

Now, my question is, because I have LLC set to extreme and needed to set the vcore up to 1.488v to get IBT to run stable, my voltages are maxing out at 1.548v with vdroop. That seems a little high to me for a 4.7 GHz overclock, considering the max voltage AMD says is safe is 1.55v. That's what it took to get it stable though. My CPU/NB is set to 1.18v with LLC extreme on that as well. Is the voltage peaking out too high? Did I get a bad chip, or is this normal? Maybe my CPU/NB voltage is too low?

If you have any tips on how I can lower these voltages and keep it stable, that would be much appreciated!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like AMD is the best overall cpu when you consider pricing. Proves you don't need a 300+ cpu for games. So if some one wants to build a killer crysis rig you tell them amd.


Could you post a link to the source? I've been looking for it but have had no luck finding it. Thx.


----------



## mattyfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Price ≠ Total cost of ownership. Once you factor in the additional costs of a beefier heatsink and additional case fans to counteract the excess heat generated (vs. the i5-3570K), the higher-capacity PSU required to power such an inefficient CPU, and the raw cost of electricity involved to run the much higher-wattage system in the first place, I don't see these so-called "savings" you speak of.
> 
> Maybe if you live in the high Arctic and have it pull double-duty as a space heater perhaps, but otherwise...


You do realize the total difference in electricity costs is about 80 cents a month right?


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> You do realize the total difference in electricity costs is about 80 cents a month right?


It's not usually even that, but it depends on where you live. In large cities with high cost of living, it can be $0.80/mo., but in most places it's been figured out to be about $30 after 5 years, or about $0.50/mo. Also, if you overclock, the difference is even less because the Piledriver chips consume less wattage clock-for-clock than Sandy/Ivy on overclocks. They had it figured out somewhere (I think it was the same Tek Syndicate video you posted) that a fairly modest but equal amount overclock on each system resulted in the AMD only costing about $0.30/mo more to run IIRC.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Could you post a link to the source? I've been looking for it but have had no luck finding it. Thx.


http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/crysis-3-test-gpu.html

Should be this one.


----------



## Morbious81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I don't see a piledriver in your signature. I reported you but the mods don't seem to want to do anything.
> 
> The main reasons why I went AMD over Intel this round are:
> 
> 1. Intel fanboys who think they are cool because they bought a cheap heat sink and overclocked by simply raising the multiplier.
> 
> 2. This superiority complex that seems to be getting worse with the Intel crowd. You raised your CPU multiplier, good job! That takes a lot of skill!
> 
> 3. I need multi-thread performance more than single and the difference in cost wasn't worth it.
> 
> 4. This is what overclocking is like on LGA1155 http://gettingsmart.com/cms/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/training-wheels.jpeg
> 
> You obviously haven't been around for a very long time if you think that it's rare for a chip to *gasp* need better cooling for better overclocks. But it's nice to see someone with an H100i complaining about having to spend more money on CPU cooling.


I don't normally like to poke the bear but I love #4. The rest are true too, and are pretty much why I normally go with AMD. I'm one of those people that avoid I-anything for the same reasons, but that's a whole different bear to poke.


----------



## Sumeragi

Check in. . .
I got lucky and found a nice cheap combo of Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 + Fx 8320, just assembled 'em this afternoon.


----------



## Krusher33

RE "need beefier PSU": My Rosewill Green 630W which I bought for $40 a year ago is handling 1.55v CPU (FX-8350) and 1.35v GPU (HD6970) + dual loop just fine.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Fantastic video here folks with a real world review,

http://teksyndicate.com/videos/amd-fx-8350-oc-vs-i5-3570k-oc-battle-continues

Also new ASUS 990FX board inbound with PCI E gen 3
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/SABERTOOTH-990FX-GEN3-ASUS-Motherboard,news-42762.html


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Fantastic video here folks with a real world review,
> 
> http://teksyndicate.com/videos/amd-fx-8350-oc-vs-i5-3570k-oc-battle-continues


Not this ****u again


----------



## Krusher33

LOL... dude is on a mission to get as many people worked up as possible.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> You do realize the total difference in electricity costs is about 80 cents a month right?


That's assuming you only use the CPU at load for three hours a day. 24/7 and things add up a bit more quickly.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That's assuming you only use the CPU at load for three hours a day. 24/7 and things add up a bit more quickly.


8 kwh in few days with my amd rig , so it's around 2.5-3 kwh per day (pc is on 24/7, and folds part-time when i'm not at it)

Few hours after work, and 10h + in weekend , 8kwh used was for around 20 hours on weekend played + some on monday after work.

Not sure how much much my folding i5 rig eats though.


----------



## PaddieMayne

Oh and can some one please help add there weight to an argument on Toms to support me please...
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/365869-10-8350-intel-3570k#t2776243


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 8 kwh in few days with my amd rig , so it's around 2.5-3 kwh per day (pc is on 24/7, and folds part-time when i'm not at it)
> 
> Few hours after work, and 10h + in weekend , 8kwh used was for around 20 hours on weekend played + some on monday after work.
> 
> Not sure how much much my folding i5 rig eats though.


Probably a fair bit more as it's on 24/7  even though it pulls a bit less from the wall.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Probably a fair bit more as it's on 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though it pulls a bit less from the wall.


Probably close to 200-300W non-stop from wall , the reader doesn't fit in contact so until i get a different extender i can't check it/can't be arsed to swap cables/power-down the TC rig etc etc.

AMD rig pulls ~120W from wall at idle , full-setup in sig, and up to 270-280W under 100% cpu load or real world task - streaming+dota2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Ok, got a question -
> 
> My 8350 is underwater now with an Antec Kuhler 920, and with the right fan control settings, I can push it up to 4.7 GHz, and so far it's P95 stable (it's only been running for about 20 minutes though). Core temps are maxing out at 63c, although they only reached that high for a couple seconds while the fans on the cooler were ramping up - they are pretty much staying right on 60 - 61c under full load. Socket temp seems a little high at 76c, but from what I've heard that seems to be generally considered acceptable (?).
> 
> Now, my question is, because I have LLC set to extreme and needed to set the vcore up to 1.488v to get IBT to run stable, my voltages are maxing out at 1.548v with vdroop. That seems a little high to me for a 4.7 GHz overclock, considering the max voltage AMD says is safe is 1.55v. That's what it took to get it stable though. My CPU/NB is set to 1.18v with LLC extreme on that as well. Is the voltage peaking out too high? Did I get a bad chip, or is this normal? Maybe my CPU/NB voltage is too low?
> 
> If you have any tips on how I can lower these voltages and keep it stable, that would be much appreciated!


Lower LLC to VeryHigh. A 920 should be capable of 4.8, but it looks like you're just cramming waaay too much voltage down it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> RE "need beefier PSU": My Rosewill Green 630W which I bought for $40 a year ago is handling 1.55v CPU (FX-8350) and 1.35v GPU (HD6970) + dual loop just fine.


It's a rosewill though.







Besides, 630w is enough for single-GPU and always has been unless they're putting all their wattage behind the 5v rail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LOL... dude is on a mission to get as many people worked up as possible.


Exactly.

Everyone already knew the 8-core was going to beat the 4-core when all threads can be used, such as steaming. As such, I consider linking the Tek videos to be nothing more then intentionally starting a fight; keep them out of this thread. I don't care what is said in them or what they "prove", they have shown on OCN to provoke fights over and over and frankly, we know more then he does about our chips _anyway_. I like Logan, but those 2 videos are un-needed in this thread.

As for any intel people who don't show to own a 8300 chip and have nothing constructive to add, like svenge, get out. You are not an owner and are not requesting information or help, and thus do not belong in the owners club. Either be civil like anubis1127 has been, or go back to your own forums.

And to any club members, if there's something as obviously baiting as svenge's post, just ignore it and carry on, we don't been AMD vs Intel fights in here.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like AMD is the best overall cpu when you consider pricing. Proves you don't need a 300+ cpu for games. So if some one wants to build a killer crysis rig you tell them amd.


Thank you.. kinda glad in a way that i stirred this thread up.. haha I was curious as the intro load for Crysis 3 promotes AMD and not nvidia.. i know that its in regards to the GPU's but AMD has been trying to get a full system compatability to APU-GPU combo.

I fantasize another day where AMD surpasses Intel again.. why cause i like turmoil haha


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, a bit off topic but I really need an answer. I'm looking to xfire my 6850 with another but has anyone tried it with an x4 pice slot? I found a chart that showed it had minimal effect, like -10% against an x16 slot. Oh and to keep it on topic, i assume I won't be having any bottleneck issues with xfire 6850's and my 8320 right? And will my PSU (corsair cx600) be able to push 2 6850's and my 8320?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, a bit off topic but I really need an answer. I'm looking to xfire my 6850 with another but has anyone tried it with an x4 pice slot? I found a chart that showed it had minimal effect, like -10% against an x16 slot. Oh and to keep it on topic, i assume I won't be having any bottleneck issues with xfire 6850's and my 8320 right? And will my PSU (corsair cx600) be able to push 2 6850's and my 8320?


i can't answer the first question but I can answer the second.. that answer is no there will be 0 bottlenecking. these chips can even handle 7970 quad crossfire.. I should add my personal experience is that im running Oc'd SLI 460's (which is just barley slower than those in crossfire) and I max both GPU's out before I even come close to bottlenecks.. the PSU should be able to handle it.. as I am running a 750 with everything OC'd but i would doublecheck that..


----------



## itomic

Yes for card such is HD 6850 X4 is minimal loss. PSU is fine, botlneck NO.


----------



## MadGoat

ok, so I've determined I will keep this 8350. I like the speed even at 4.6ghz. So I am looking into going full wet and getting away from these AIO coolers.

What do you guys think about something like this: XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Extreme

Keep in mind I'm not going to cool anything but the CPU. I should add that I plan on using 2x 38x120 Scythe UK3K fans in push config.

I'm looking at this kit to install in the front 5.25 bays (radiator and pump / res). Seems like a nice kit, no?

Thanks

MG


----------



## itomic

Hi, i need a good board for FX 8320. I intend to overclock, and MSI 990FXA-GD65 seems prety good to me. Dont have money for flagship GD80. I have Noctua NH-D14 so im aiming for very high clocks. I cant find much information for this board regarding overclocking. So, if someone can help me with some advice it would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ok, so I've determined I will keep this 8350. I like the speed even at 4.6ghz. So I am looking into going full wet and getting away from these AIO coolers.
> 
> What do you guys think about something like this: XSPC Raystorm 750 RX240 Extreme
> 
> Keep in mind I'm not going to cool anything but the CPU. I should add that I plan on using 2x 38x120 Scythe UK3K fans in push config.
> 
> I'm looking at this kit to install in the front 5.25 bays (radiator and pump / res). Seems like a nice kit, no?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MG


I have the RS240 and hold a decent clock so RX i beleive is a thicker rad so yes thats a good choice for starting out.. i would recommend Push/pull just to get even lower temps lower the better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Hi, i need a good board for FX 8320. I intend to overclock, and MSI 990FXA-GD65 seems prety good to me. Dont have money for flagship GD80. I have Noctua NH-D14 so im aiming for very high clocks. I cant find much information for this board regarding overclocking. So, if someone can help me with some advice it would be great. Thanks in advance.


I started out with the GD65 and I couldn't get much stable.. personal experience.. whats the price range you are looking at?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have the RS240 and hold a decent clock so RX i beleive is a thicker rad so yes thats a good choice for starting out.. i would recommend Push/pull just to get even lower temps lower the better


I have RS360 and its great.

Have rad in top of case. Had the fans pushing out of case but changed them around so the fans pulling into the case. With exhaust fan in back Temps better by nearly 10c







I should point out that im not on stock fans. i got the sp120 high performance fans

thanks to CSS for the advice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have RS360 and its great.
> 
> Have rad in top of case. Had the fans pushing out of case but changed them around so the fans pulling into the case. With exhaust fan in back Temps better by nearly 10c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out that im not on stock fans. i got the sp120 high performance fans
> 
> thanks to CSS for the advice


maybe when i get the added energy ill rotate my fans around to test this more oc room hmm


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have RS360 and its great.
> 
> Have rad in top of case. Had the fans pushing out of case but changed them around so the fans pulling into the case. With exhaust fan in back Temps better by nearly 10c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should point out that im not on stock fans. i got the sp120 high performance fans
> 
> thanks to CSS for the advice


You are most welcome, glad it worked out for you


----------



## Red1776

Score one for the good guys







(thats us guys...the Visherians, hehe)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Score one for the good guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thats us guys...the Visherians, hehe)


That's awesome. I wondered when we'd see you on the new Heaven. Could that table be stickied to the OP?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Score one for the good guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thats us guys...the Visherians, hehe)


Nice!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Score one for the good guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thats us guys...the Visherians, hehe)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. I wondered when we'd see you on the new Heaven. Could that table be stickied to the OP?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, buy out of respect for CDMAN (the guy who runs (and puts a lot of work into it) I will ask first.
Up to my rear in reviews, but going to go after the new 3DMark, Valley 1.0, etc as well.


----------



## Christoph0121

Hey guys, just upgraded from my older Phenom II x6 1090t to the FX-8350. So far, I'd have to say its phenominal! I'm running the H100i on it, as with the 1090t as well, and right off the bat I'm running so much cooler with this chip at idle and at full load while running Prime95. That coupled with the fact that this thing "thinks" so much faster in everything I've touched so far, I hate myself for not upgrading sooner


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I said it was faster because I was asked if I like my AMD setup better than the intel one. I said I like OCing on the AMD setup but I actually like benching/using the intel system because it gives me better performance.
> 
> Price wasn't even part of the discussions since it was about my personal preference and experiences.
> Have yet to see a full review in any OS where any current AMD desktop CPU beat a hexa core SB-E i7 consistently. Some programs obviously yes.
> 
> SB-E hexas are around 50% above 3770Ks when all threads are used...[/quote
> Of course you are objectively correct, but assuming AMD produced a $600-900 cpu I am sure they could triple the size of the L2 L3 cache as Intel has done with their extremerocessors. But that is a very small market to target and not likely to yield much profit especially if there were 2 competitors in that niche.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I said it was faster because I was asked if I like my AMD setup better than the intel one. I said I like OCing on the AMD setup but I actually like benching/using the intel system because it gives me better performance.
> 
> Price wasn't even part of the discussions since it was about my personal preference and experiences.
> Have yet to see a full review in any OS where any current AMD desktop CPU beat a hexa core SB-E i7 consistently. Some programs obviously yes.
> 
> SB-E hexas are around 50% above 3770Ks when all threads are used...[/quote
> Of course you are objectively correct, but assuming AMD produced a $600-900 cpu I am sure they could triple the size of the L2 L3 cache as Intel has done with their extremerocessors. But that is a very small market to target and not likely to yield much profit especially if there were 2 competitors in that niche.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Score one for the good guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thats us guys...the Visherians, hehe)


GRats!


----------



## sdlvx

That's awesome Red, glad to see you representing us so well.

As for Crysis 3 core scaling, I have a very, very good feeling that this is Crytek getting CryEngine ready for console ports on 8 core jaguar CPUs. By this time next year I wouldn't be surprised if results like the Crysis 3 benchmark posted here became the norm.

Every time I mention something like this some Intel guy shoots me down and says, "you can't make games more than 2 threads!" when most games already use 3. They can't wrap their minds around the fact that game devs place consoles first, and if you have a console with 3 cores, there's no point in breaking thread logic up into more than 3 main threads. If there's 8 weak cores, game devs are going to be forced to use 8 main threads for their games whether they want to or not.

either way it's going to be good for selling AMD CPUs. I predict "intel isn't good enough it only has half the cores of PS4" to become a standard talking point for most people. I think of all the times Intel fanboys come in here and crap all over this thread. I can't wait until games start using 8 cores and we can start crapping on their threads.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Would a 8350 be enough of an upgrade against my 1090t or should I wait for steamroller.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> [quote name="itomic" url="
> 
> I was in Dubrovnic a few years back. Saw the Jewish cemetery lots of graves. Now only a few Jews left in the country. There were a whole lot of Nazi collaborators there, all with the blessing of the church.
> 
> There is still a synagogue there hidden on the second floor of a building to avoid antisemitic desecration.
> 
> What r u trying to say ??[/quote
> 
> It is self-evident. It bears no reflection on you as a human being. Let'sJust say patriotism can coverup great atrocities.
Click to expand...


----------



## os2wiz

Not enough wattage. You would need a minimum of 650 watts if all else is optimal to run a dual crossfire configuration. There is a website that helps you calculate power requirements based on motherboard cpu and intended overclocking GHZ of your cpu plus memory and drives. Unfortunately I don't remember the name of it. Perhaps one of our other users can provide you with the url


----------



## os2wiz

Not enough wattage. You would need a minimum of 650 watts if all else is optimal to run a dual crossfire configuration. There is a website that helps you calculate power requirements based on motherboard cpu and intended overclocking GHZ of your cpu plus memory and drives. Unfortunately I don't remember the name of it. Perhaps one of our other users can provide you with the url


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> That's awesome Red, glad to see you representing us so well.
> 
> As for Crysis 3 core scaling, I have a very, very good feeling that this is Crytek getting CryEngine ready for console ports on 8 core jaguar CPUs. By this time next year I wouldn't be surprised if results like the Crysis 3 benchmark posted here became the norm.
> 
> Every time I mention something like this some Intel guy shoots me down and says, "you can't make games more than 2 threads!" when most games already use 3. They can't wrap their minds around the fact that game devs place consoles first, and if you have a console with 3 cores, there's no point in breaking thread logic up into more than 3 main threads. If there's 8 weak cores, game devs are going to be forced to use 8 main threads for their games whether they want to or not.
> 
> either way it's going to be good for selling AMD CPUs. I predict "intel isn't good enough it only has half the cores of PS4" to become a standard talking point for most people. I think of all the times Intel fanboys come in here and crap all over this thread. I can't wait until games start using 8 cores and we can start crapping on their threads.


Thats kinda why i watched the PS4 announcement today.. to see previews of what games are going to be like for the next 3 years.. The fact that AMD has their APU helps.. if you notice Blizzard announced the Diablo 3 going console for PS4.. big reason why.. its easy to port something that was built on x86/64 architectural cores instead of a customed chip.. really in theory this will put an end to Console Ported games to PC and forcing the coders to stop being lazy and write multi threaded code.. All of this is being said that AMD is moving out of the highend market.. because in theory if code was written better they don't need more raw power but more power to spread to the GPU's,,

All of this new excites me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Would a 8350 be enough of an upgrade against my 1090t or should I wait for steamroller.


I jumped from an 1100T to the 8350.. simply put you WILL noticed the difference in every single thing you do.. especially if you game there is no LAG time waiting for the processor to catch up


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I jumped from an 1100T to the 8350.. simply put you WILL noticed the difference in every single thing you do.. especially if you game there is no LAG time waiting for the processor to catch up


Good to know, thank you


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> That's awesome Red, glad to see you representing us so well.
> 
> As for Crysis 3 core scaling, I have a very, very good feeling that this is Crytek getting CryEngine ready for console ports on 8 core jaguar CPUs. By this time next year I wouldn't be surprised if results like the Crysis 3 benchmark posted here became the norm.
> 
> Every time I mention something like this some Intel guy shoots me down and says, "you can't make games more than 2 threads!" when most games already use 3. They can't wrap their minds around the fact that game devs place consoles first, and if you have a console with 3 cores, there's no point in breaking thread logic up into more than 3 main threads. If there's 8 weak cores, game devs are going to be forced to use 8 main threads for their games whether they want to or not.
> 
> either way it's going to be good for selling AMD CPUs. I predict "intel isn't good enough it only has half the cores of PS4" to become a standard talking point for most people. I think of all the times Intel fanboys come in here and crap all over this thread. *I can't wait until games start using 8 cores and we can start crapping on their threads.*


Na, don't be like that. I'm glad and all that Crysis 3 can use our chips, and I'll be sure to poke a few people I know with that fact, but it doesn't feel good to be put down in threads. It'll be good enough that we can recommend AMD CPUs to people with build help threads and the other side will have to accept that it's the logical way to go. It was only a matter of time before they started using so many threads, only the blind didn't see it, especially with consoles going that route.

In other news, I recently helped someone pick out a 6300 because their budget constraints meant they would get either that or an i3. The Crysis3 graphs will go a long way in making him feel good about his purchase since it's sure to be the "next big game".


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5978392 Check it out guys almost 8k physics with a 4.6ghz 8320 (sadly a 1.4v stock) and my solo 7870 HAWK going strong haha.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Good to know, thank you


You're welcome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Na, don't be like that. I'm glad and all that Crysis 3 can use our chips, and I'll be sure to poke a few people I know with that fact, but it doesn't feel good to be put down in threads. It'll be good enough that we can recommend AMD CPUs to people with build help threads and the other side will have to accept that it's the logical way to go. It was only a matter of time before they started using so many threads, only the blind didn't see it, especially with consoles going that route.
> 
> In other news, I recently helped someone pick out a 6300 because their budget constraints meant they would get either that or an i3. The Crysis3 graphs will go a long way in making him feel good about his purchase since it's sure to be the "next big game".


Well put.. Why stoop to fan boisms.. Everyone here hates the intel fanbois so there is no poiny in just furthering the bicking.. In addition it seems that amd has been thinking logically and i really think that the next line of chips will be a per case scenario pf which and were each side fits.. As much is starting to happen older games and engines intel all the way, newer engines encode multitasking amd all the way..

Another thing is console to pc ports are going to be significantly better thanks to amd. I just realized the 83xx will be the best premis to compare direct ports on.. 8 cores and many run descrete gpus.. Oooo im getting excited.. Coding is going to be sooo much more optimized


----------



## electech13

.....


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Score one for the good guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thats us guys...the Visherians, hehe)


Very impressive! Quad GPU was only way to get this chip up there in the tops. Nice to see at least one of us in that brutally one sided list... Oh AMD..gone are the days..and only to get worse...and the divide to get greater...but at least still PLENTY adequate


----------



## electech13

Can u guys take a look at my screenshot of my HWInfo64 and CPUID Hardware Monitor temps and *help me to differentiate between the *ACTUAL* cpu/socket/mobo/vrm, etc?* This is on my new Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 board and I'm getting a bit confused.

As I had mentioned in earlier posts I just previously had this *FX-8350 CPU* on a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 board and had temps (at load) at 4.8Ghz and 1.5v, and was easily *under 52 degrees all the time* ..was rather suprised yet obviously quite pleased with this...but this new board (seems to) *hit 60 no prob* and this is *only at 4.5GHz with 1.38v!*.. but now I'm thinking it might be just my *interpretation* of the HWinfo/Monitor apps and the categories I'm reading..
I have both HWinfo64 and CPU ID HWMonitor open and they apparently separate them (the various chip and onboard temps) differently; as the *ONE CPU temp* on the monitor reads around *48 degrees under load which make more sense and what I got on my last board*...

In the *CPUID Hardware Monitor* there are CPU and Mainboard temps toward the top and THAT CPU temp will go to 45-50 degrees very quickly and then up by a degree every 10-15 seconds, up to about *61 degrees*.. The Mainboard stays mid 20's no prob. This is under full stress testing load (and basically from stock clock to an average oc of only 4.5Ghz) But the *PACKAGE temps* under the AMD FX 8350 category show *only 46 degrees* and is right where it should be. On my previous Gigabyte board that was my CPU temp and also matched the CPU temp in the upper category... from what I understood and what was usually the case in the past, "package" temps are the typically the ones to watch and is the actual cpu, no?...but this is confusing...

As well when I stop the stress testing, in the past and typically ALL cases, *the CPU temp (should and) would drop IMMEDIATELY down to the 30's and very quickly back to low idle temps*.. The *package temps here do just that* but the "CPU temps" drop only to 50 or 45 and then take a long time to get back to the 20's.
This is what is making me think the "Package" temps are my actual cpu thermals and are right where I was expecting them to be all along..but I just can't be sure with all of these contradictions. Maybe that's just the "socket" in this case and what is quickly reducing in heat after load?...I just don't know

On the other side is HWINFO64. I like this app and started using this more often lately as it is a lot more detailed and was recommended by many here.
This one *has a separate CPU0 AMD FX-8350 category* and that one also *shows 46.5 degrees* and is where I expect this to be.
It also seems to have a separate motherboard section with a lot of temps and then the onboard sensors category.

Under "Asus Ec" (the separate mobo category I assume) there is a *VCore-1* that shows *57* which matches the other HWMonitor temp of "CPU". Are all the indicators in this mobo section all the various temps ON the motherboard itself for the individual compenents? Maybe the temps of the vrm's and such?
Then next there is the *ITE8621F category* which I know is the sensors controller; has CPU and Mainboard temp too..*this one shows 57 degrees under "CPU" also*... So I'm very confused by all this..
On EVERY OTHER setup I've ever done, it's been MUCH more cut and dry and even with various cpu/package/vcore categories in these monitors I was able to (fairly easily) differentiate between all of them and know what is what!

Can u look at this and tell me *which one is the ACTUAL CPU temp* (the one I always prefer to keep under 55 and had no issues doing so on GA board) and *which is the socket temp and so on*....?
Thanks

BTW this is all currently at 4.5Ghz with a Corsair H100 water cooler (which was apparently MORE then enough to keep nice and cool on THREE previous Gigabyte boards running as high as 5.1Ghz and up to 1.565v) and running prime95.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Can u guys take a look at my screenshot of my HWInfo64 and CPUID hardware Monitor temps and help me to differentiate between the actual cpu and socket, etc? This is on my new Sabertooth board and I'm getting a bit confused.


"Package Temp" In HWMonitor is CPU Core temp.


----------



## Heidi

Hmm...mmm...Corsair H80i in my CM 690 II Advanced sounds acceptable, but it cools better than I expected...on par with my previous attempt in view of Thermaltake Water 2 Extreme which was way too noisy...and way more hassle installing it!
So far so good...


----------



## kahboom

For IBT avx what is the Gflops average between 4.8ghz to 5ghz. I've been using this to fine tune the voltage and noticed too much voltage has the same effect as too little and raising the NB voltage raised the Gflops as well. So what's the norm for high and very high.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Can u guys take a look at my screenshot...


Package temp is the CPU temp. Remember Sabertooth boards have a different sensor setup than most boards, even on the Intel ones there are strange readings if you use anything besides the Asus Thermal Radar. Kind of gimmicky but thats how it is. I remember on my P67 Sabertooth the PCH temp would be -128*C all the time.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Can u guys take a look at my screenshot...
> 
> 
> 
> Package temp is the CPU temp. Remember Sabertooth boards have a different sensor setup than most boards, even on the Intel ones there are strange readings if you use anything besides the Asus Thermal Radar. Kind of gimmicky but thats how it is. I remember on my P67 Sabertooth the PCH temp would be -128*C all the time.
Click to expand...

This. I was surprised to see OCCT saying my temps were 30c when testing. On my M4A785TD-V Evo board, it actually read the CPU temp (I think).


----------



## Seadweller23

I really think the FX 8350 does a great job on Crysis 3. I look forward to more multithreaded games.

Last night I was playing Crysis 3 with frame rates in the 70's and 80's on medium settings. I am using a new monitor that came out recently by ASUS that has 144 Hz capability. I got one and it makes the motion on FPS's incredibly smooth. It also reduces blur. It is a TN type monitor so it is not so great on color, but awesome for gaming. The monitor is a VG248QE for anyone interested.

Sea


----------



## Zamoldac

Yeah, i've also noticed a HUGE improvement in Crysis 3 using a stock FX-8350 (going from a 4.0Ghz Thuban).


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can u guys take a look at my screenshot of my HWInfo64 and CPUID Hardware Monitor temps and *help me to differentiate between the *ACTUAL* cpu/socket/mobo/vrm, etc?* This is on my new Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 board and I'm getting a bit confused.
> 
> As I had mentioned in earlier posts I just previously had this *FX-8350 CPU* on a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 board and had temps (at load) at 4.8Ghz and 1.5v, and was easily *under 52 degrees all the time* ..was rather suprised yet obviously quite pleased with this...but this new board (seems to) *hit 60 no prob* and this is *only at 4.5GHz with 1.38v!*.. but now I'm thinking it might be just my *interpretation* of the HWinfo/Monitor apps and the categories I'm reading..
> I have both HWinfo64 and CPU ID HWMonitor open and they apparently separate them (the various chip and onboard temps) differently; as the *ONE CPU temp* on the monitor reads around *48 degrees under load which make more sense and what I got on my last board*...
> 
> In the *CPUID Hardware Monitor* there are CPU and Mainboard temps toward the top and THAT CPU temp will go to 45-50 degrees very quickly and then up by a degree every 10-15 seconds, up to about *61 degrees*.. The Mainboard stays mid 20's no prob. This is under full stress testing load (and basically from stock clock to an average oc of only 4.5Ghz) But the *PACKAGE temps* under the AMD FX 8350 category show *only 46 degrees* and is right where it should be. On my previous Gigabyte board that was my CPU temp and also matched the CPU temp in the upper category... from what I understood and what was usually the case in the past, "package" temps are the typically the ones to watch and is the actual cpu, no?...but this is confusing...
> 
> As well when I stop the stress testing, in the past and typically ALL cases, *the CPU temp (should and) would drop IMMEDIATELY down to the 30's and very quickly back to low idle temps*.. The *package temps here do just that* but the "CPU temps" drop only to 50 or 45 and then take a long time to get back to the 20's.
> This is what is making me think the "Package" temps are my actual cpu thermals and are right where I was expecting them to be all along..but I just can't be sure with all of these contradictions. Maybe that's just the "socket" in this case and what is quickly reducing in heat after load?...I just don't know
> 
> On the other side is HWINFO64. I like this app and started using this more often lately as it is a lot more detailed and was recommended by many here.
> This one *has a separate CPU0 AMD FX-8350 category* and that one also *shows 46.5 degrees* and is where I expect this to be.
> It also seems to have a separate motherboard section with a lot of temps and then the onboard sensors category.
> 
> Under "Asus Ec" (the separate mobo category I assume) there is a *VCore-1* that shows *57* which matches the other HWMonitor temp of "CPU". Are all the indicators in this mobo section all the various temps ON the motherboard itself for the individual compenents? Maybe the temps of the vrm's and such?
> Then next there is the *ITE8621F category* which I know is the sensors controller; has CPU and Mainboard temp too..*this one shows 57 degrees under "CPU" also*... So I'm very confused by all this..
> On EVERY OTHER setup I've ever done, it's been MUCH more cut and dry and even with various cpu/package/vcore categories in these monitors I was able to (fairly easily) differentiate between all of them and know what is what!
> 
> Can u look at this and tell me *which one is the ACTUAL CPU temp* (the one I always prefer to keep under 55 and had no issues doing so on GA board) and *which is the socket temp and so on*....?
> Thanks
> 
> BTW this is all currently at 4.5Ghz with a Corsair H100 water cooler (which was apparently MORE then enough to keep nice and cool on THREE previous Gigabyte boards running as high as 5.1Ghz and up to 1.565v) and running prime95.


Package temp= core temp

vcore 1 is northbridge temps


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You're welcome
> Well put.. Why stoop to fan boisms.. Everyone here hates the intel fanbois so there is no poiny in just furthering the bicking.. In addition it seems that amd has been thinking logically and i really think that the next line of chips will be a per case scenario pf which and were each side fits.. As much is starting to happen older games and engines intel all the way, newer engines encode multitasking amd all the way..
> 
> Another thing is console to pc ports are going to be significantly better thanks to amd. I just realized the 83xx will be the best premis to compare direct ports on.. 8 cores and many run descrete gpus.. Oooo im getting excited.. Coding is going to be sooo much more optimized


I agree, it is better to take the high road and win them with sweetness rather than taunting them. Kyad was on the money as usual.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Package Temp" In HWMonitor is CPU Core temp.


THANK YOU for that answer! That is what I thought and makes sense as it is running right around where I expected and exactly where it was on my GA-UD3 board.. 47-51 degrees oc'd and under full load.. I feel much better now...

ok, but with that being said.. what exactly are the other "CPU" indicators then? The ones that are pushing 60 degrees... is that simply the "socket" temps? I know socket temps are usually around 10 degrees higher then the core...but do they also typically take much longer to cool back down to idle temps?

So both the Hardware monitors show a CPU temp that is not the cpu core.. ummm...any idea why? if it's the socket..shouldn't it be called "socket"? LOL.. and on the HWInfo64.. there is the Asus EC mobo secion and the ITE (sensor controller) section.. that both have a "cpu" section.. once again.. this is not the "CPU Core" and likely just a socket temp? and one that I needn't worry about too much, correct?

Thanks for all the help and clarification on this!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for that answer! That is what I thought and makes sense as it is running right around where I expected and exactly where it was on my GA-UD3 board.. 47-51 degrees oc'd and under full load.. I feel much better now...
> 
> ok, but with that being said.. what exactly are the other "CPU" indicators then? The ones that are pushing 60 degrees... is that simply the "socket" temps? I know socket temps are usually around 10 degrees higher then the core...but do they also typically take much longer to cool back down to idle temps?
> 
> So both the Hardware monitors show a CPU temp that is not the cpu core.. ummm...any idea why? if it's the socket..shouldn't it be called "socket"? LOL.. and on the HWInfo64.. there is the Asus EC mobo secion and the ITE (sensor controller) section.. that both have a "cpu" section.. once again.. this is not the "CPU Core" and likely just a socket temp? and one that I needn't worry about too much, correct?
> 
> Thanks for all the help and clarification on this
> 
> 
> !


Red = Core temps. keep around 62C
green = Vrms northbridge temp etc
orange = Socket temp

hope this helps


----------



## OverclockerFox

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but don't want to clutter the boards...

I got my FX-8350 last night, fiddled with the overclock a bit, managed to get it to 4.8 Ghz, still need to run benchmarks.
One odd thing is whenever I tried to run the RAM at 1600 Mhz, the system refused to boot and the mobo gave me an error message at the startup screen. It's 1600 Mhz corsair XMS3, and was running fine at its' rated speed on my Phenom 2 965. Could this be a BIOS glitch, or is the CPU just being eccentric somehow?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but don't want to clutter the boards...
> 
> I got my FX-8350 last night, fiddled with the overclock a bit, managed to get it to 4.8 Ghz, still need to run benchmarks.
> One odd thing is whenever I tried to run the RAM at 1600 Mhz, the system refused to boot and the mobo gave me an error message at the startup screen. It's 1600 Mhz corsair XMS3, and was running fine at its' rated speed on my Phenom 2 965. Could this be a BIOS glitch, or is the CPU just being eccentric somehow?


may need to raise the CPU-NB voltage a little. not sure though


----------



## ihatelolcats

i decided to record my 8320 overclocking with only multiplier.
i almost got 4.8 stable but i was at 1.56v and decided to stop there because of the heat. so this is from stock 3.5 to 4.6 GHz
i don't have an ammeter so i used a formula to give an estimate (P=CV^2*F)

results:

frequency scales linearly with voltage
as frequency increases the computing power per Hz decreases, apparently exponentially. i lose 5.75% frequency efficiency going from 3.5 to 4.6 GHz but from 3.5 to 4 is less than a 1% loss. interesting
the relationship between power consumption and computing power is also fairly linear above 4GHz (theoretically)
the last result surprised me. i expected rapidly increasing power consumption since i used an exponential function to model it. there is a definite tradeoff though- i lose 15% efficiency going from stock 3.5 to 4.0, and going all the way to 4.6 is about 38% worse than stock



hope this helps somebody besides me


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Yeah, i've also noticed a HUGE improvement in Crysis 3 using a stock FX-8350 (going from a 4.0Ghz Thuban).


Get used to it. Sony just announced PS4 is an 8 core AMD system and Cryengine 3 is optimized for 8 cores. I do not think that is a coincidence and I fully expect other major game engines to follow in optimizing for 8 weak cores over 3 stronger ones like they currently do when optimizing around Xbox 360 with its modified 3 core PowerPC 970.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Crysis-3-PC-235317/Tests/Crysis-3-Test-CPU-Benchmark-1056578/

That's almost 20% faster than 3570k average frame rate. If AMD releases Steamroller FX and the benchmark suites comprises 8 core optimized console ports for the next gen systems, it's going to be a bad, bad day to be an Intel fanboy.

FX 8350 is only about 12% behind 3960x. Steamroller should be more than a 12% improvement. Rory Read is making magic happen, I'm so glad Hector is gone.


----------



## Tarnix

Ringing in, I'm still alive. Interesting experiment: I flashed back from v1301 to v901 (Crosshair V Formula-Z) and I'm getting good results on effortless overclocks.



http://valid.canardpc.com/2703201

This board seems to be worse over time, one BIOS at a time.


----------



## SkateZilla

OK, UI was Testing my Backup Build (Chevron12) in sig.

and I Noticed this after 45 minutes of BF3 play.

Look at AUX TEMP. Is that a bad thing or a bad sensor/read?, 76^C?! Cooled to 74 when I took the Screen Grab,

I Shutdown, grounded myself and then started feeling around, none of the VRM, or NB/SB Chipsets were hot. Or even Warm for that matter, I have H100 on the CPU a Fan on the VRM Heatsink, and a 200MM Fan blowing over the entire mainboard.


----------



## Deadboy90

Im thinking its a bad read if nothing felt hot to you. Still, keep an eye on it next time you play BF3 or better yet, run furmark and Prime95 (or whatever you use) and watch the temps.


----------



## Gen

My 5.2GHz Cinebench run, best I've done yet.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> My 5.2GHz Cinebench run, best I've done yet.


That's very nice. Did you just get your FX a little while ago? I've noticed that the newer ones seem to be clocking better with lower voltages except for the few rare exceptions where it's worse than anything we've seen. It takes me like 1.6v to crack 5.18ghz in Cinebench.

You could probably get somewhat of a better score if you tighten RAM timings and raise speed if you're under 1866. I found that 5.08ghz with horrible ram timings got me a score of 8.00 and then good, tuned RAM at 5.06ghz got me 8.73. Stick some volts to that RAM and tighten up some timings. I bet you can get into mid 8.90s that way, maybe past 9.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> That's very nice. Did you just get your FX a little while ago? I've noticed that the newer ones seem to be clocking better with lower voltages except for the few rare exceptions where it's worse than anything we've seen. It takes me like 1.6v to crack 5.18ghz in Cinebench.
> 
> You could probably get somewhat of a better score if you tighten RAM timings and raise speed if you're under 1866. I found that 5.08ghz with horrible ram timings got me a score of 8.00 and then good, tuned RAM at 5.06ghz got me 8.73. Stick some volts to that RAM and tighten up some timings. I bet you can get into mid 8.90s that way, maybe past 9.


I got this chip within a couple weeks of PD release. This was not a stable OC, just good enough to bench. I run daily at 4.8GHz 1.44V and that sets me at my thermal limits. If I had better cooling I could be P95 stable at 5GHz 1.5V, I did it once but temps would hit mid 60s.

My RAM is at 1866MHz, 9-10-9-28, 1.65V. I may be able to tighten timing a tad but I don't think it would give any real change unless I get them lower than 9-9-9-27, which may be there limit


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gen*
> 
> My 5.2GHz Cinebench run, best I've done yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice. Did you just get your FX a little while ago? I've noticed that the newer ones seem to be clocking better with lower voltages except for the few rare exceptions where it's worse than anything we've seen. It takes me like 1.6v to crack 5.18ghz in Cinebench.
> 
> You could probably get somewhat of a better score if you tighten RAM timings and raise speed if you're under 1866. I found that 5.08ghz with horrible ram timings got me a score of 8.00 and then good, tuned RAM at 5.06ghz got me 8.73. Stick some volts to that RAM and tighten up some timings. I bet you can get into mid 8.90s that way, maybe past 9.
Click to expand...

He's right on par actually. I got within .01 of that with my 5.2Ghz with 1600 10-10-10.

I don't suppose you happen to know your batch number Gen? If you do, we could put the information to good use here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## Gen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He's right on par actually. I got within .01 of that with my 5.2Ghz with 1600 10-10-10.
> 
> I don't suppose you happen to know your batch number Gen? If you do, we could put the information to good use here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


Water block should be coming off again next week, I can get batch number then.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Package temp is the CPU temp. Remember Sabertooth boards have a different sensor setup than most boards, even on the Intel ones there are strange readings if you use anything besides the Asus Thermal Radar. Kind of gimmicky but thats how it is. I remember on my P67 Sabertooth the PCH temp would be -128*C all the time.


Thanks for the heads up! Makes sense now..my first (set) of Sabertooth mobo's and hadn't come across this before. So the Asus Thermal Radar, that I assume is part of the Asus Suite II? And to get proper thermals this is my only option and should disregard other HW monitor apps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> This. I was surprised to see OCCT saying my temps were 30c when testing. On my M4A785TD-V Evo board, it actually read the CPU temp (I think).


Thanks! It sounds like this is to be expected from a Sabertooth. Now I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Package temp= core temp
> 
> vcore 1 is northbridge temps


Thanks! I've always gone by "package" temps in the past to be the *actual* CPU vcore I was concerned with...just wasn't sure in this case with all the conflicting info but makes sense now as others say say this a known "Sabertooth" thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Red = Core temps. keep around 62C
> green = Vrms northbridge temp etc
> orange = Socket temp
> 
> hope this helps


Once again..thanks for this info! (rep'd). Exactly what I was looking for! And all makes sense now and clarifies what I was thinking.
So with Asus or these Sabertooth boards being less compatible with third party hardware monitoring apps I take it im stuck using only the proprietary Asus suite apps as recommended? And with that being said...all the "CPU" readings from the HW monitor apps I posted; they were just "misreported" info? Or was it socket temps or something else just mislabelled? That is the only thing left im not clear on....

but bottom line..as long as you and others have confirmed that "package" is the actual CPU core temp..I'm pretty much good to go..and at ease now! You mentioned 62 as max..I prefer even less and try to always stick under 55 max..but low 60's I guess as temporary I'd OK when first trying to reach newer higher oc's.

So ultimately, things here are pretty A-OK then and as good as on my last Gigabyte board..being able to push to 5-5.1Ghz and full load at higher volts and stay below 49-51 degrees after long periods of time! And get this..I've even got the same results on a Corsair H50 cooler too! Maybe 1-2 degrees higher then the H100...not bad at all...I wonder how much higher I should try to push this on water cooling? Is 5.5 possible? Most on here say 5 usually starts getting in the 60's and with better cooling..I wonder if its my chip or cooling? I'm a bit lucky I guess..BTW my stock vid on my 8350 is a low 1.319v..fair bit lower then many I've seen post on here..actually on this Asus board it up'd to 1.323 but was lower on the UD3..maybe this is why I'm lucking out with higher clocks and lower temps? I'm quite happy with 5-5.1Ghz but curious if I should explore further Lol

Thanks again all


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Makes sense now..my first (set) of Sabertooth mobo's and hadn't come across this before. So the Asus Thermal Radar, that I assume is part of the Asus Suite II? And to get proper thermals this is my only option and should disregard other HW monitor apps?
> Thanks! It sounds like this is to be expected from a Sabertooth. Now I know.
> Thanks! I've always gone by "package" temps in the past to be the *actual* CPU vcore I was concerned with...just wasn't sure in this case with all the conflicting info but makes sense now as others say say this a known "Sabertooth" thing.
> Once again..thanks for this info! (rep'd). Exactly what I was looking for! And all makes sense now and clarifies what I was thinking.
> So with Asus or these Sabertooth boards being less compatible with third party hardware monitoring apps I take it im stuck using only the proprietary Asus suite apps as recommended? And with that being said...all the "CPU" readings from the HW monitor apps I posted; they were just "misreported" info? Or was it socket temps or something else just mislabelled? That is the only thing left im not clear on....
> 
> but bottom line..as long as you and others have confirmed that "package" is the actual CPU core temp..I'm pretty much good to go..and at ease now! You mentioned 62 as max..I prefer even less and try to always stick under 55 max..but low 60's I guess as temporary I'd OK when first trying to reach newer higher oc's.
> 
> So ultimately, things here are pretty A-OK then and as good as on my last Gigabyte board..being able to push to 5-5.1Ghz and full load at higher volts and stay below 49-51 degrees after long periods of time! And get this..I've even got the same results on a Corsair H50 cooler too! Maybe 1-2 degrees higher then the H100...not bad at all...I wonder how much higher I should try to push this on water cooling? Is 5.5 possible? Most on here say 5 usually starts getting in the 60's and with better cooling..I wonder if its my chip or cooling? I'm a bit lucky I guess..BTW my stock vid on my 8350 is a low 1.319v..fair bit lower then many I've seen post on here..actually on this Asus board it up'd to 1.323 but was lower on the UD3..maybe this is why I'm lucking out with higher clocks and lower temps? I'm quite happy with 5-5.1Ghz but curious if I should explore further Lol
> 
> Thanks again al
> 
> 
> l


You do have a great chip there









I have to go to 1.56+vcore @5ghz to be fully stable. temps for me are around 60C mark.









If i was you id keep pushing up bit by bit see what you can get out of it.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> *For IBT avx what is the Gflops average between 4.8ghz to 5ghz*. I've been using this to fine tune the voltage and noticed too much voltage has the same effect as too little and raising the NB voltage raised the Gflops as well. So what's the norm for high and very high.


Expected is 99 to 100GFLOPS.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Im thinking its a bad read if nothing felt hot to you. Still, keep an eye on it next time you play BF3 or better yet, run furmark and Prime95 (or whatever you use) and watch the temps.


Googled around and it seems to be an issue with this board, another person said ASRock told them to ignore it.


----------



## LunaticFringe44

Leaving in a few minutes to head to Microcenter to pickup my 8350/ Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Mobo Combo...any advice before i leave? Should I not bother with the 8350 and just for with 8320???


----------



## SkateZilla

8350 is fine.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaticFringe44*
> 
> Leaving in a few minutes to head to Microcenter to pickup my 8350/ Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Mobo Combo...any advice before i leave? Should I not bother with the 8350 and just for with 8320???


Save yourself the worry and just buy the 8350, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Deadboy90

Pick up a nice air or water cooler while your there!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Pick up a nice air or water cooler while your there!


water


----------



## LunaticFringe44

got the 8350 and the sabertooth 990fx...also picked up H100i for coolling......now only need to grab some ram, ssd and a Video card...and im done


----------



## AgentGoomba

Just retired my 1090T with the FX-8350. Loving it so far, and it runs soooo cool on stock.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Makes sense now..my first (set) of Sabertooth mobo's and hadn't come across this before. So the Asus Thermal Radar, that I assume is part of the Asus Suite II? And to get proper thermals this is my only option and should disregard other HW monitor apps?


I wouldn't disregard it altogether. I refuse to use AI suite II, I've had nothing but problems with that software the few times I've tried it. I was just letting you know that may be why the temps do not match up with your Gigabyte board that had "normal" setup.


----------



## ComputerRestore

http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/

If anyone is interested here is a very cpu intensive and well threaded benchmark. It doesn't seem to have full Crossfire or SLI support yet, but it's still cool to see more of the next gen of games.

I thought it was relevant because of how many threads it can support.


----------



## sdlvx

Didn't seem overly CPU demanding to me.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't seem overly CPU demanding to me.


EDIT... nevermind if you read my last thing that i just erased.. will have to say SLI'd 460's bottleneck me and I get 3840 Maximum score..

im going to go with Computer Restore.. I don't think it is utilizing SLI


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> never got above 20% cpu usage max setting got a 3380 as the score.. in addition i don't think that its all that multi threaded.. my limitation was a GPU bottleneck..
> 
> but with medium settings @ 1080p (my max monitor) i saw it spike up to 48% and got a score of 8018... i don't see why my SLI'd 460's not OC'd beat a 7970....


It wasn't at 100% GPU usage at all and CPU usage was really low, so I don't know what was up. Plus I was alt-tabbing a lot and messing around. Although I wouldn't be surprised if FF engine favored Nvidia heavily as Sony Playstation 3 GPU is based on Nvidia hardware.

The game strikes me as something that would favor Nvidia, lots of shading and not a lot of extra props or textures in the scenes.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> It wasn't at 100% GPU usage at all and CPU usage was really low, so I don't know what was up. Plus I was alt-tabbing a lot and messing around. Although I wouldn't be surprised if FF engine favored Nvidia heavily as Sony Playstation 3 GPU is based on Nvidia hardware.
> 
> The game strikes me as something that would favor Nvidia, lots of shading and not a lot of extra props or textures in the scenes.


yeah i edited after that post.. i was doing it wrong SMH lol


----------



## mattyfinch

Need some help with my ram.

I have 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance ram, but the bios is running it at 6.6 1334Mhz, and every time i try to switch it to 1600mhz or 8.0 in the bios it wont load into windows and resets to 1333.

Mobo is the UD3 1.1

*** am i doing wrong?!

Also looking into getting some 1866, will i run into the same issues?


----------



## yawa

These chips generally have zero problem running at higher speeds, and since the Vengence ram kits are considered pretty high end your issue seems strange to me. What voltage are you using? You may have to get it up to make it stable.

If that doesn't work and you want new ram take a look at the Samsung 30 nm ram. I've had really good luck with it and there is a whole thread about it in the Memory forums.

Good luck either way.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/
> 
> If anyone is interested here is a very cpu intensive and well threaded benchmark. It doesn't seem to have full Crossfire or SLI support yet, but it's still cool to see more of the next gen of games.
> 
> I thought it was relevant because of how many threads it can support.


Run normally (max settings, 1080), got this:

CPU hung around 20-25%, peaked at 32%

And at the lowest possible settings, to try and force as much CPU usage as possible, I got this:

It hung around 30-35% usage most of the time, and peaked at 40%.

And of course, no fullscreen means no crossfire.

I mean, to put it in prespective, I do have a 40% Overclock. Someone with a stock 8320 is looking at 40-50% CPU usage. The CPU could stay in a medium C'n'Q state and still be able to play just fine. Props to Square, I did see usage across all cores, and that's good on the 8300's for keeping power usage down, but it's hardly a demanding game for our CPUs. Stock 4300's would have no problem maxing out the game. you'd have to step down to i3's to start feeling the burn, even with an OC'd 6970 behind it.

As a followup, yes, it did max my 6970 at 940/1450 for a while. Not all the time, but for parts of it.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Need some help with my ram.
> 
> I have 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance ram, but the bios is running it at 6.6 1334Mhz, and every time i try to switch it to 1600mhz or 8.0 in the bios it wont load into windows and resets to 1333.
> 
> Mobo is the UD3 1.1
> 
> *** am i doing wrong?!
> 
> Also looking into getting some 1866, will i run into the same issues?


I had the same problem(s) with ram over here for the past week and on several different kits and speeds.. I was on a UD3 board..and now a Sabertooth.. but bottom line..for me..was that I couldn't just select the speed from the dram frequency section and assume it would work.. i basically HAD to use the DOCP and select the higher XMP PROFILE for the memory for it to boot and run stable at the higher (tested and spec) frequency of the ram.. then it worked.. as for your 1333..ram will always go back to it's "SPD" levels if any issues or on "AUTO" even if it's rated higher.. because almost all ram is actually just 1333 or 1600 ram that is tested and rated higher (via XMP profiles) and then given and sold at it's higher spec levels..

I have UD3 rev3 board.. but if I remember correctly, you can select DOCP from the main tweaker page under DRAM section..and select the profile of 1600 for your memory... that "should" work..and if not then it'll likely the ram that's the problem or a compatibility issue..but doubt it..


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Red = Core temps. keep around 62C
> green = Vrms northbridge temp etc
> orange = Socket temp
> 
> hope this helps


hey Gertruude... it apparently was "too good to be true".. everyone was saying that those 3rd party monitoring apps are usually off when using on a Sabertooth board and that you basically have to go by the Asus Thermal Radar app within the Asus Suite package.. and when I go by that (and also confirmed this with the BIOS monitor)..my actual CPU core temps were NOT the "package" temps as you and I thought.. but the CPU temps in the other sections of the hwmonitor..and also the ITE sensor controller CPU section..

The Asus Thermal Radar does have my CPU core going up to 58-62 degrees (which corresponds EXACTLY with the CPU temps in both the monitors and not the package temps) when I oc to 4.5-4.7Ghz...and it take about a minute to get back down to norm after stopping stress testing...and if I quickly restart pc right after stress testing and go directly to BIOS and check the CPU monitoring section, the temps there also match up... (with the higher "cpu" ones from the HWMonitor apps/Asus Radar app)....

bummer... any thoughts on this?..

thanks again


----------



## mattyfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> These chips generally have zero problem running at higher speeds, and since the Vengence ram kits are considered pretty high end your issue seems strange to me. What voltage are you using? You may have to get it up to make it stable.
> 
> If that doesn't work and you want new ram take a look at the Samsung 30 nm ram. I've had really good luck with it and there is a whole thread about it in the Memory forums.
> 
> Good luck either way.


Im running it on the stock 9 9 9 24 timing and stock voltage. Ive used the exact ram on a few different builds, all intel mind you, and had no issues with it running at 1600mhz in stock and over clocked setups. Im perplexed as to why its being such a *****







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I had the same problem(s) with ram over here for the past week and on several different kits and speeds.. I was on a UD3 board..and now a Sabertooth.. but bottom line..for me..was that I couldn't just select the speed from the dram frequency section and assume it would work.. i basically HAD to use the DOCP and select the higher XMP PROFILE for the memory for it to boot and run stable at the higher (tested and spec) frequency of the ram.. then it worked.. as for your 1333..ram will always go back to it's "SPD" levels if any issues or on "AUTO" even if it's rated higher.. because almost all ram is actually just 1333 or 1600 ram that is tested and rated higher (via XMP profiles) and then given and sold at it's higher spec levels..
> 
> I have UD3 rev3 board.. but if I remember correctly, you can select DOCP from the main tweaker page under DRAM section..and select the profile of 1600 for your memory... that "should" work..and if not then it'll likely the ram that's the problem or a compatibility issue..but doubt it..


So switching the profile from the 6.6 to 8.0, which seemed obvious and easy isnt the most logical way to get it to run at 1600mhz?

I contemplated getting the sabertooth today when I bought my h100i, i still might. Its such a gorgeous board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Red = Core temps. keep around 62C
> green = Vrms northbridge temp etc
> orange = Socket temp
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey Gertruude... it apparently was "too good to be true".. everyone was saying that those 3rd party monitoring apps are usually off when using on a Sabertooth board and that you basically have to go by the Asus Thermal Radar app within the Asus Suite package.. and when I go by that (and also confirmed this with the BIOS monitor)..my actual CPU core temps were NOT the "package" temps as you and I thought.. but the CPU temps in the other sections of the hwmonitor..and also the ITE sensor controller CPU section..
> 
> The Asus Thermal Radar does have my CPU core going up to 58-62 degrees (which corresponds EXACTLY with the CPU temps in both the monitors and not the package temps) when I oc to 4.5-4.7Ghz...and it take about a minute to get back down to norm after stopping stress testing...and if I quickly restart pc right after stress testing and go directly to BIOS and check the CPU monitoring section, the temps there also match up... (with the higher "cpu" ones from the HWMonitor apps/Asus Radar app)....
> 
> bummer... any thoughts on this?..
> 
> thanks again
Click to expand...

So stop listening to the _*motherboard software*_.

EasyTune's "CPU" temp corresponds to the "CPU Temp" in HMMonitor too, it's still the socket temp. Oh, and BIOS-level temps are motherboard-based sensors too. That means Socket Temp.

Quick tip of the day; The one that impossibly drops below ambient when idle is the CPU Core temp.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> hey Gertruude... it apparently was "too good to be true".. everyone was saying that those 3rd party monitoring apps are usually off when using on a Sabertooth board and that you basically have to go by the Asus Thermal Radar app within the Asus Suite package.. and when I go by that (and also confirmed this with the BIOS monitor)..my actual CPU core temps were NOT the "package" temps as you and I thought.. but the CPU temps in the other sections of the hwmonitor..and also the ITE sensor controller CPU section..
> 
> The Asus Thermal Radar does have my CPU core going up to 58-62 degrees (which corresponds EXACTLY with the CPU temps in both the monitors and not the package temps) when I oc to 4.5-4.7Ghz...and it take about a minute to get back down to norm after stopping stress testing...and if I quickly restart pc right after stress testing and go directly to BIOS and check the CPU monitoring section, the temps there also match up... (with the higher "cpu" ones from the HWMonitor apps/Asus Radar app)....
> 
> bummer... any thoughts on this?..
> 
> thanks again


As kyadck said stop listening to motherboard software lol asus suite 2 is crap lol uninstall this its nothing but a hinderance

Asus suite and thermal radar only shows your cpu socket temp. you are confusing yourself lol thermal radar doesn't up date the temps as quickly as the others so this is why you are getting different results. There is a time delay on radar

i'm not sure why people are telling you the 3rd party apps are off when in fact they all report the same temp lol.

Core temps are package temps in hwmonitor whoever tells you different is wrong.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So stop listening to the _*motherboard software*_.
> 
> EasyTune's "CPU" temp corresponds to the "CPU Temp" in HMMonitor too, it's still the socket temp. Oh, and BIOS-level temps are motherboard-based sensors too. That means Socket Temp.
> 
> Quick tip of the day; The one that impossibly drops below ambient when idle is the CPU Core temp.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> As kyadck said stop listening to motherboard software lol asus suite 2 is crap lol uninstall this its nothing but a hinderance
> 
> Asus suite and thermal radar only shows your cpu socket temp. you are confusing yourself lol thermal radar doesn't up date the temps as quickly as the others so this is why you are getting different results. There is a time delay on radar
> 
> i'm not sure why people are telling you the 3rd party apps are off when in fact they all report the same temp lol.
> 
> Core temps are package temps in hwmonitor whoever tells you different is wrong.


OK thanks guys..I'll take your word for it. I typically hate mobo software and never use it but so many others said this specific board is picky and misreports..and then the bios through me off too because on other boards the cpu temp DID match up with package temps and were equal but this one was different..I normally never have these issues and confusion but THIS board really has thrown me for a loop!

I'll listen to you two and go by package temps irregardless and know that I'm well within spec!







...but with that being said aren't you both just a little puzzled and or surprised that I could then be running 5-5.1Ghz at around 1.5v and killing it at full load..with A MID LEVEL COOLER and still keeping it easily UNDER 52 degrees? Doesn't that seem just a little too good to be true based on these sensors? Or am I just REALLY LUCKY and got a sweeet chip?

Thanks again guys


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Run normally (max settings, 1080), got this:
> 
> CPU hung around 20-25%, peaked at 32%
> 
> And at the lowest possible settings, to try and force as much CPU usage as possible, I got this:
> 
> It hung around 30-35% usage most of the time, and peaked at 40%.
> 
> And of course, no fullscreen means no crossfire.
> 
> I mean, to put it in prespective, I do have a 40% Overclock. *Someone with a stock 8320 is looking at 40-50% CPU usage*. The CPU could stay in a medium C'n'Q state and still be able to play just fine. Props to Square, I did see usage across all cores, and that's good on the 8300's for keeping power usage down, *but it's hardly a demanding game for our CPUs*. Stock 4300's would have no problem maxing out the game. you'd have to step down to i3's to start feeling the burn, even with an OC'd 6970 behind it.
> 
> As a followup, yes, it did max my 6970 at 940/1450 for a while. Not all the time, but for parts of it.


I guess it's not super exteme, I just found it impressive to use so much CPU on an 8 Core.

I ran the test with my stock i5 and it bottlenecked my HD 7850 - it needs a 20% overclock to have smooth frame rates.
Even the FX 8120's are owning on this benchmark due to core count.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> OK thanks guys..I'll take your word for it. I typically hate mobo software and never use it but so many others said this specific board is picky and misreports..and then the bios through me off too because on other boards the cpu temp DID match up with package temps and were equal but this one was different..I normally never have these issues and confusion but THIS board really has thrown me for a loop!
> 
> I'll listen to you two and go by package temps irregardless and know that I'm well within spec!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but with that being said aren't you both just a little puzzled and or surprised that I could then be running 5-5.1Ghz at around 1.5v and killing it at full load..with A MID LEVEL COOLER and still keeping it easily UNDER 52 degrees? Doesn't that seem just a little too good to be true based on these sensors? Or am I just REALLY LUCKY and got a sweeet chip?
> 
> Thanks again guys


It depends on what you are stressing with. It does seem a little of too good to be true with a lowly cooler.

Post some screenshots of stressing and let us know programs what you are stressing with.

oh and dont forget to put your rig in your sig


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It depends on what you are stressing with. It does seem a little of too good to be true with a lowly cooler.
> 
> Post some screenshots of stressing and let us know programs what you are stressing with.
> 
> oh and dont forget to put your rig in your sig


unless APM is throttling down the cores then it would make perfect sense


----------



## hucklebuck

I never had problems with the ASUS Suite. It just shows socket temps. I go by core temps by using a third party app. their socket temps line up with Thermal Radar also.


----------



## snakeplissken13

Link to FX-8350 Crysis 3 tests

http://pclab.pl/art52489-9.html


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakeplissken13*
> 
> Link to FX-8350 Crysis 3 tests
> 
> http://pclab.pl/art52489-9.html


who still runs at that rez? heck you can buy cheap monitors that run 1080... >< I should also mention that I get close to 60FPs on all high settins SM1x AA.... @1080p..


----------



## Kuivamaa

Yeah, that polish site that found out that at BF3 MP CQ it doesn't matter whether you o/c your i5 or not.



Not sure if serious. GPU bottleneck at BF3 MP with stock i5? 4 player server?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakeplissken13*
> 
> Link to FX-8350 Crysis 3 tests
> 
> http://pclab.pl/art52489-9.html


So if you game at 1024x768 with HD7970 or GTX680 you're doomed if you have and AMD chip. Assuming you've spent all your money on the CPU and GPU and are gaming on your mobile phone instead of a monitor. YEEEEP


----------



## Kuivamaa

They run low res, supposedly to remove the GPU factor from the equation and show what the CPU is capable of. It doesn't quite work like that but whatever. Also I am not sure why they bench [email protected]


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakeplissken13*
> 
> Link to FX-8350 Crysis 3 tests
> 
> http://pclab.pl/art52489-9.html


Lessee now... joined today, posted the same benchmark in 3 different AMD 8350 threads. Someone re-incarnated themselves and came back as a troll


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lessee now... joined today, posted the same benchmark in 3 different AMD 8350 threads. Someone re-incarnated themselves and came back as a troll


my money is on serker









bit sad really but hey if it floats his boat he's entitled to get his opinions stated lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Hmm , wonder if that's how Dr. Jekyll got started lol

Sooo, If i build a 3770K/MSI Mpower/Gskill 2400 Mhz/ MSI 7970 lightning rig will I automatically be kicked out of the Vish club??? ( keeping my Vish too however







)


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It depends on what you are stressing with. It does seem a little of too good to be true with a lowly cooler.
> 
> Post some screenshots of stressing and let us know programs what you are stressing with.
> 
> oh and dont forget to put your rig in your sig


Hey thanks for mentioning that.. I setup TWO rigs like two weeks ago and they're in my profile but I guess u just brought to my attention that they are NOT in my SIG....why is that? I have to check off some box or something I take it.. I will take a look now..

As for Stress testing..I use all the usuals like prime 95 and Intel Burn.. IB more now as Prime is problematic on FX chips..and Burn can really hit it hard..I always go to the high or hardest stressing levels too.. With prime, IB, OCCT, AMD OD, etc..

Oh and I have ALL THE POWER SAVING FEATURES OFF and APM etc so there is NO THROTTLING at all! I just went through all that none sense two weeks ago with my UD3 board and it kept throttling during stress testing.. Typically u have to disable APM but rev3 didn't have but found out that HPC had to be ON to stop the throttle...so i make sure I'm going FULL bore when testing oc and thermals now after that mess and is the case here.

So basically..I'm running oc of 4.5Ghz via 1.375v or 4.8Ghz via 4.1v and up to 5ish levels around 1.5v range.. With H100 cooler or even a H60..ultra to extreme LLC that is boosting voltage even more..Full IB stress..and keeping stable around 47-51 degrees with occasional peak of 52-54 if voltage a little high or when I used the H60 cooler.. Not too shabby eh! If I can truely believe the "package" temps as gospel..then I'm golden and system/chip is one of the rare few I take it..

I'll be sure to get some more screenies to post and figure out "my rigs in SIG"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> unless APM is throttling down the cores then it would make perfect sense


See above ^ I'm fully aware of APM and all features like that..they're off.. My clock speeds, multi, vcore and all levels like that in ALL apps are staying at FULL clock/level the WHOLE time for FULL stress test.. So I'm positive im putting as much strain on it as possible.

But yes you ARE correct that if APM is on or various other settings are active and causing "throttling" then hell ya..one could be oc to 5Ghz+ with very high voltage and stress testing away at heavy levels and keeping good temps because the system would keep "pulling back" repeatedly for short bits over and over keeping temps down and as stated this was EXACTLY what I went through in the beginning with my UD3 board really pissing me off until I figured it out..so now I'm all over that issue and ensure no throttling is taking place


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I'll be sure to get some more screenies to post and figure out "my rigs in SIG"
> See above ^ I'm fully aware of APM and all features like that..they're off.. My clock speeds, multi, vcore and all levels like that in ALL apps are staying at FULL clock/level the WHOLE time for FULL stress test.. So I'm positive im putting as much strain on it as possible.
> 
> But yes you ARE correct that if APM is on or various other settings are active and causing "throttling" then hell ya..one could be oc to 5Ghz+ with very high voltage and stress testing away at heavy levels and keeping good temps because the system would keep "pulling back" repeatedly for short bits over and over keeping temps down and as stated this was EXACTLY what I went through in the beginning with my UD3 board really pissing me off until I figured it out..so now I'm all over that issue and ensure no throttling is taking place


i was just throwing it out there.. if you could have AMD overdrive open and watch your cores as you stress test.. this should allowing you to make sure 100% positive that there isnt throttling as Overdrive will show core speed percentage used and core temp


----------



## electech13

Thanks Gertrude for the heads up..I had TWO rigs in profile but never noticed they weren't in SIG until I selected them to be in the SIG.
Should be there now..

Oh and I have TWO other rigs to add...as I've gone to the "dark side"..haha.. My first real Intel systems ever...I have some connections in the electronics and PC world and my dealer friends gave me some items and deals I just couldn't pass up..and I know what's what when it comes to Intel vs amd and I'm not nieve to know that Intel is cleaning the floor with amd now...I always have been an AMD guy and hope they can stay in the game and keep up with future releases but the latest chips were HUGE disappointments and AMD has lost a lot of ground now..

Bottom line, Intel is able to do so much more with less! The Fx 8350 chip should have been right up there with the best of Intel but heck..Intel's mid range i5's outperform it..on less cores and lower freq's they are still out benching by quite a bit..and the newer i7's and 3600/3900 series chips are light years ahead of AMD..it pains me to say it..but true..

Anyways..I got a LGA 2011 3930K for $200 (reg $549) with a top end Crosshair board for $200 (reg $389) as well..so that saved me hundred and that chip is HEAVILY oc'able..
And secondly I got the TOP end i7-3970x (retails for $1049) for FREE!! Yup u saw it right...free..wasnt retail boxed but basically via tray as it was sample he tested and then gave to me..all I had to do was buy another board..got a Sabertooth again...for $200 (reg $349)

I've already oc'd the 3930k to 4.8ghz (from3.2) as easy as pie with no probs and got Pass mark CPU score of 15000..and on moderate oc of 4.4Ghz on the 3970x have hit 16000 on pass mark...
Ridiculous scores bench marks and performance and it was basically too easy..and no problems at all...basically no fun lol!

I've had to do so much more with my Vishera AMD and I've liked it but it really doesn't hold a candle to the other two...I'll have to add those rigs as well I guess and get some some benchmark screenies for other forums too I suppose..

But either way I'm still AMD through and through but that could change if AMD falls further back in the CPU race vs Intel in the next few years..but I'm hoping they make a comeback ..I really do! Miss the good ol' days!
At least the latest FX chips are still more then adequate performance wise for practically all purposes.

I just couldn't turn down deals like that...oh and free..for basically the best desktop home user chip money can buy..I'm sure most here would a done the same..right?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hmm , wonder if that's how Dr. Jekyll got started lol
> 
> Sooo, If i build a 3770K/MSI Mpower/Gskill 2400 Mhz/ MSI 7970 lightning rig will I automatically be kicked out of the Vish club??? ( keeping my Vish too however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Of course not. You own one, you're in. If you've owned one in the past, you're more then welcome to stay and share your experience.

Besides, you never changed your sig off the 2600k build the entire time you were here, you weren't showing off the 8350 anyway.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakeplissken13*
> 
> Link to FX-8350 Crysis 3 tests
> 
> http://pclab.pl/art52489-9.html


1/10 made me reply. Not sure if I need to put on my tin foil hat and wonder if you're some sort of Intel fud poster or if you're one of those "I LOVE MY INTEL I WANT TO SEE AMD FAIL NO MATTER WHAT LOL POSTED FROM MY 64 BIT WINDOWS USING AMD64 INSTRUCTIONS"


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Of course not. You own one, you're in. If you've owned one in the past, you're more then welcome to stay and share your experience.
> 
> Besides, you never changed your sig off the 2600k build the entire time you were here, you weren't showing off the 8350 anyway.


lol ,
I was figuring on changing it once I finished the 8350 build, ( which I haven't







)

I am trying to decide what video card to pair with the FX rig, any good deals out there on 7970/7950's?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Of course not. You own one, you're in. If you've owned one in the past, you're more then welcome to stay and share your experience.
> 
> Besides, you never changed your sig off the 2600k build the entire time you were here, you weren't showing off the 8350 anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ,
> I was figuring on changing it once I finished the 8350 build, ( which I haven't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I am trying to decide what video card to pair with the FX rig, any good deals out there on 7970/7950's?
Click to expand...

The Gigabyte 7950s are still $300, a friend who has one says they aren't bad. Personally, I'd go reference model since there's still a few out there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Any thought's on this model ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121716&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any thought's on this model ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121716&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


im not sure about model but thats not a bad deal.. Crysis 3 and Bioshock


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> New member here, found this thread, read a bunch of it and was hoping to get some feedback.
> 
> I just purchased the following:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard
> AMD X8 FX-8320 CPU
> Corsair H100i Cooler
> G.SKILL RipjawsX DDR3 2x8GB 1866MHz CL9
> 
> I was hoping I could get some advice on overclocking the system. What sort of speeds can I expect? What is the most efficient way to overclock the system to keep the power consumption down whilst still achieving 5GHz? I have never overclocked a system before but I figured since I got the H100i I may as well get my money worth.
> 
> I also purchased a Gigabyte 7850 2GB (GV-R785OC-2GD), Thermaltake Smart SE Modular 730W PSU and Coolermaster CM690 II Advanced USB3.0 so hoping to get quite a lot out of the rig performance wise - certainly the hardware comparisons vs my current Asus M3N WS + 955 + GTX550Ti shows a significant improvement.
> 
> All advice and feedback appreciated.
> 
> Paladine


It is unlikely you'll get to 5 GHZ on an 8320. If that's what you want you would have a better chance on a 8350.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## d1nky

hey guys im about to upgrade to an fx8.....(and mobo ga990fxa ud3) but which eight series is worth buying? and yes I will be OCing!

the 8150 is about the same price as the 8320 but different architecture. ive heard the 8150 is bad on power usage etc.

so out of the 8320 and 8350, apart from clock speeds and price, whats the difference and why the £40 difference?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> hey guys im about to upgrade to an fx8.....(and mobo ga990fxa ud3) but which eight series is worth buying? and yes I will be OCing!
> 
> the 8150 is about the same price as the 8320 but different architecture. ive heard the 8150 is bad on power usage etc.
> 
> so out of the 8320 and 8350, apart from clock speeds and price, whats the difference and why the £40 difference?


8350 will get the same level of OC the 8320 will, if not better, and it will do it at lower voltages.

Basically, the chip is binned better.


----------



## d1nky

so worth an extra £40 for basically stability? i see some guys with a decent oc of 5.2 is that 24/7 clocks? ill have to catch one on a deal if not it seems hardly worth the money when i could watercool with £40+


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## d1nky

No frigging way im buying that board and either 8320/8350 next week!! £90 board and not sure about the cpu yet! i can tell you now that each and every set-up, component and chip will act differently to someone elses...........silicon lottery


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> No frigging way im buying that board and either 8320/8350 next week!! £90 board and not sure about the cpu yet! i can tell you now that each and every set-up, component and chip will act differently to someone elses...........silicon lottery


Well then you should understand that if you want to after a high OC (5GHz+) that the "silicon lottery" is a game that must be played and that every component that you have surrounding the chip , including the socket you nest it in, needs to be up to the task as one weak link will keep you from your chances of getting the OC you want.
Quote:


> i can tell you now that each and every set-up, component and chip will act differently to someone elses...........silicon lottery


while that statement is true, it only serves to buttrice the point I made above.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> KyadCK, I note that "The Forge" is running 8320 at 5Ghz 1.5V on a UD3. I am getting UD3 and 8320 too (just ordered yesterday should have them early next week) would you mind sharing your setup as I am interested in overclocking to 5GHz myself. For cooling I will be using H100i.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paladine


My rig is not, at all, the norm. I have yet to see another 8320 actually hold 5Ghz stable. Keep that in mind.

Anyway, mine is:

Voltages:
CPU VDDA: 2.695v
LLC: High
CPU VID: 1.35v
CPU voltage: 1.5v

Cooling:
Block: Raystorm
Pump: 750
Rad: RX360
Fans: 3x 1650rpm on the radiator, 1x 92mm spot fan on the VRM/NB sinks.


----------



## d1nky

exactly, and that's why im after the right chip and don't really want to waste extra money when I could get/do the same for less....id be happy buying the 8150 and getting a stable 4.6, keeping the extra cash, buying a h100i and go from there. but like the 4100 seems it aint the best solution and way to age proof my set up. ill keep an eye on deals etc. definitely buy that 990fxa ud3 board and get in the oc game!

btw very nice set up with the quad, what is scaling like on that?! I could imagine someone trying to use air to cool them lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> exactly, and that's why im after the right chip and don't really want to waste extra money when I could get/do the same for less....id be happy buying the 8150 and getting a stable 4.6, keeping the extra cash, buying a h100i and go from there. but like the 4100 seems it aint the best solution and way to age proof my set up. ill keep an eye on deals etc. definitely buy that 990fxa ud3 board and get in the oc game!
> 
> btw very nice set up with the quad, what is scaling like on that?! I could imagine someone trying to use air to cool them lol


if you are just going to buy the 8150.. id recommend on the 8350.. huge difference in performance..


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> if you are just going to buy the 8150.. id recommend on the 8350.. huge difference in performance..


if you say huge performance increase then that's the catalyst I need to buy it. thanks:thumb:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> if you say huge performance increase then that's the catalyst I need to buy it. thanks:thumb:


np 10-15% more power right off the bat.. in addition.. if you OC.. well it will go further.. and i think its only a $20 difference i don't live in the UK so i don't know the prices but IMO its worth the extra 20.

I would rate these CPU's like 8150 < Phenom II (965-1100T) < 8350


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Need some help with my ram.
> 
> I have 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance ram, but the bios is running it at 6.6 1334Mhz, and every time i try to switch it to 1600mhz or 8.0 in the bios it wont load into windows and resets to 1333.
> 
> Mobo is the UD3 1.1
> 
> *** am i doing wrong?!
> 
> Also looking into getting some 1866, will i run into the same issues?


My 1866 sticks also loads themselves at 1333Mhz (Crosshair V Formula-Z). Just be sure they have the right timings for 1600, I know that the Crosshair is just plain dumb about automatic settings. Otherwise, mine runs just fine, even up to 2133Mhz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> My 1866 sticks also loads themselves at 1333Mhz (Crosshair V Formula-Z). Just be sure they have the right timings for 1600, I know that the Crosshair is just plain dumb about automatic settings. Otherwise, mine runs just fine, even up to 2133Mhz.


i don't know if this is a trend however i did notice it on my MSI GD65 doing the same thing.. and i know that My Sabertooth R2.0 likes to auto put looser timings but will run it 1866


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> exactly, and that's why im after the right chip and don't really want to waste extra money when I could get/do the same for less....id be happy buying the 8150 and getting a stable 4.6, keeping the extra cash, buying a h100i and go from there. but like the 4100 seems it aint the best solution and way to age proof my set up. ill keep an eye on deals etc. definitely buy that 990fxa ud3 board and get in the oc game!
> 
> btw very nice set up with the quad, what is scaling like on that?! I could imagine someone trying to use air to cool them lol


Thanks








Actually they were air cooled until two weeks ago, the hydro-cell vapor chamber actually did a pretty decent job considering.
The scaling is actually very good these days. I am working on an extensive review article about multiple GPU/AMD system. I have managed to pull off parallel cooling of the GPU's with three pumps but the results are terrific. The people who engineer this stuff are geniuses


----------



## pwnzilla61

personally i would go with a 6300 before an 8150.


----------



## Clowerweb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> personally i would go with a 6300 before an 8150.


8320 or 8350. Why waste time/money with a 6300?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i don't know if this is a trend however i did notice it on my MSI GD65 doing the same thing.. and i know that My Sabertooth R2.0 likes to auto put looser timings but will run it 1866


My Sabertooth R2.0 set my 1866 memory to 1333 too. I had to manually set the frequency and all the timings, and the voltage. 9-10-9-28-2T @ 1.50v. It had it set to 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.44v by default (which also failed Prime95 with memory errors). I recommend everyone with a ST 990FX to set their memory manually to the stock settings.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> 8320 or 8350. Why waste time/money with a 6300?
> My Sabertooth R2.0 set my 1866 memory to 1333 too. I had to manually set the frequency and all the timings, and the voltage. 9-10-9-28-2T @ 1.50v. It had it set to 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.44v by default (which also failed Prime95 with memory errors @ default). I recommend everyone with a ST 990FX to set their memory manually to the stock settings.


Mine works fine in both auto and DOCP with my ULV Patriot stuff, sets it to 1600mhz [email protected] either way.

In other news, even under water my 8320 is not liking 5.0ghz. It takes 1.560V to be completely stable and the VRM temps get out of control pretty fast. CPU hits 70*C after like 45 seconds of IBT. Running 4.8ghz at 1.464V and my CPU temps haven't passed 56*C yet. This is going off of the "thermal radar" so I take it with a grain of salt though.


----------



## zylonite

Just bought this combo and after installation I am pleased with the CPU. However it runs a bit hot.: 40 degrees in desktop and 55 in games. Is that normal. Using the stock heatsink fan...

P.S. 8350 paired with a Gigabyte 7970 OC 1GHz and getting 45-50 in Crysis 3 on ultra settings. Some places it drops to 30 fps but mostly around 45-50 in the outdoors...

http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/BDL_8350_SABERTOOTHR20


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Mine works fine in both auto and DOCP with my ULV Patriot stuff, sets it to 1600mhz [email protected] either way.
> 
> In other news, even under water my 8320 is not liking 5.0ghz. It takes 1.560V to be completely stable and the VRM temps get out of control pretty fast. CPU hits 70*C after like 45 seconds of IBT. Running 4.8ghz at 1.464V and my CPU temps haven't passed 56*C yet. This is going off of the "thermal radar" so I take it with a grain of salt though.


What motherboard are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> Just bought this combo and after installation I am pleased with the CPU. However it runs a bit hot.: 40 degrees in desktop and 55 in games. *Is that normal? Using the stock heatsink fan*...
> 
> P.S. 8350 paired with a Gigabyte 7970 OC 1GHz and getting 45-50 in Crysis 3 on ultra settings. Some places it drops to 30 fps but mostly around 45-50 in the outdoors...
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/BDL_8350_SABERTOOTHR20


Yes.


----------



## snakeplissken13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lessee now... joined today, posted the same benchmark in 3 different AMD 8350 threads. Someone re-incarnated themselves and came back as a troll


I want to show you test in another location where is more opponent. This is the only test around the Internet where fx is worse than intel i5/i7 (in Crysis 3 off course). I'm not intel fanboy, I wants to buy FX-8350. Could someone check if this is true at this locations. sorry for english


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> personally i would go with a 6300 before an 8150.
> 
> 
> 
> 8320 or 8350. Why waste time/money with a 6300?
Click to expand...

Probably has something to do with the fact the 6300 is in the same price range as Ivy i3's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Now that these chips have been out and many people have got to play around.. is there much of a performance difference between win 7 and win 8 for the 8350? also does win 8 have to have the 2 hotfixes too?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Now that these chips have been out and many people have got to play around.. is there much of a performance difference between win 7 and win 8 for the 8350? also does win 8 have to have the 2 hotfixes too?


I haven't noticed any difference between win8 pro and win7 ultimate though some people say that benchmarks suffer in win8. I only compared cinebench and there was no difference. Also some games seem to be better under win8 (like Diablo3). Also, as far as I know, no hotfix is needed for win8 (typo edited), the instructions are already in the OS to begin with.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I haven't noticed any difference between win8 pro and win7 ultimate though some people say that benchmarks suffer in win8. I only compared cinebench and there was no difference. Also some games seem to be better under win8 (like Diablo3). Also, as far as I know, no hotfix is needed for win7, the instructions are already in the OS to begin with.


Depends when you bought win7 i think. I have ultimate ive had since release and i need to install the hotfixes for win7


----------



## afex

How reach 5 Ghz on FX3580 (MoBo Asus M5A99FX PRO REV 2.0 , cpu liquid cooling) ? I try a lot off setting and get 4.5 Ghz stable and normal temperature , if try 5 Ghz PC wont load.

And what is max. temperature fot this CPU ?


----------



## itomic

What voltge did u set for that 5.0ghz try ??


----------



## PaddieMayne

Hey chaps, i hear rumors that a new stepping of our beautiful FX CPUs is inbound this march, is this true, does anybody have any details, specifications or accurate information and sources ?


----------



## afex

from 1.45 to 1.5 V


----------



## afex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> What voltge did u set for that 5.0ghz try ??


From 1.45 to 1.5 V


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Hey chaps, i hear rumors that a new stepping of our beautiful FX CPUs is inbound this march, is this true, does anybody have any details, specifications or accurate information and sources ?


last I heard was June. probably an 8370


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Seen this picture in this thread earlier and thought ?? I don't know what GPU they used or how they set it up but when my cpu is set to stock i get higher than what they had on OC.



When i play BF3 Multiplayer @ Ultra & 4xAA MAX Everything i get 74fps Average on a STOCK FX8350, matching the i5 3570K.

MIN 59 MAX 112 AVG 74

Am i missing something ?


----------



## d1nky

depends on other components


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Depends when you bought win7 i think. I have ultimate ive had since release and i need to install the hotfixes for win7


My bad, I meant win8 which was his question as well - are the hotfixes needed for win8? not that I know of. For win7 they are indeed..


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Seen this picture in this thread earlier and thought ?? I don't know what GPU they used or how they set it up but when my cpu is set to stock i get higher than what they had on OC.
> 
> 
> 
> When i play BF3 Multiplayer @ Ultra & 4xAA MAX Everything i get 74fps Average on a STOCK FX8350, matching the i5 3570K.
> 
> MIN 59 MAX 112 AVG 74
> 
> Am i missing something ?


That polish site is crap, u didnt miss anything.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afex*
> 
> From 1.45 to 1.5 V


U sholud look at other settings in BIOS. 1.5V should be more then enough to boot in Windows at 5.0Ghz. Look at OC guide for your motherboard by Computerstore.


----------



## zylonite

What heat sink you guys recommend for this CPU 8350? Not overclocking but would prefer 30 degrees to 40 degrees using the stock cooler now....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> U sholud look at other settings in BIOS. 1.5V should be more then enough to boot in Windows at 5.0Ghz. Look at OC guide for your motherboard by Computerstore.


that depends.. in order to run @ 5 I have to have ultra high LLC and jump to 1.5+V so it could be a lot of things holding him back.. key questions are what is his stock VID and what are all of his settings.. in order to hit the higher OC's its better to step in increments to the OC so you don't miss anything and is easier to be stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zylonite*
> 
> What heat sink you guys recommend for this CPU 8350? Not overclocking but would prefer 30 degrees to 40 degrees using the stock cooler now....


what price range are you looking at?


----------



## Deadboy90

So i have been trying to boot to windows @5ghz so I can just validate it but its been BSOD galore here. Im running 1.43 v to keep my everyday 4.4 ghz running but I pushed voltage as far as 1.52 and i still cant get it to boot. Im nervious about pushing voltage any further so is this just a chip that cant do 5ghz or what?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So i have been trying to boot to windows @5ghz so I can just validate it but its been BSOD galore here. Im running 1.43 v to keep my everyday 4.4 ghz running but I pushed voltage as far as 1.52 and i still cant get it to boot. Im nervious about pushing voltage any further so is this just a chip that cant do 5ghz or what?


have you tried bumping the CPU/nb a little bit.. not much and CPU VDDA voltage maybe able to help.. are you doing just multi to get to 5?

EDIT: also what are your digi options set to.,, this can make a huge difference too


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> have you tried bumping the CPU/nb a little bit.. not much and CPU VDDA voltage maybe able to help.. are you doing just multi to get to 5?


some multi some fsb. I think 214 bus and the rest multi (23.5 i believe)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> some multi some fsb. I think 214 bus and the rest multi (23.5 i believe)


I would try upping those voltages a bit.. the CPU VDDA more than the CPU/NB.. i think I have my CPU/NB set at 1.3 for my OC


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would try upping those voltages a bit.. the CPU VDDA more than the CPU/NB.. i think I have my CPU/NB set at 1.3 for my OC


are you on 5ghz?

1.3 for me doesnt cut it @5ghz

or are you one of the lucky ones and got a good chip?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> some multi some fsb. I think 214 bus and the rest multi (23.5 i believe)


Id be surprised if you hit 5ghz with that mobo and chip. I had the m5a99x evo one step up from yours and i couldnt hit 5ghz with it with a 8350

everyone thinks every 8320 is going to hit same clocks as the 8350 but in reality not every chip will hit 5ghz. this is same for 8350's too.

if you cant hit 5ghz with 1.55vcore and hitting multi to 25 then u aint going to


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Id be surprised if you hit 5ghz with that mobo and chip. I had the m5a99x evo one step up from yours and i couldnt hit 5ghz with it with a 8350
> 
> everyone thinks every 8320 is going to hit same clocks as the 8350 but in reality not every chip will hit 5ghz. this is same for 8350's too.
> 
> if you cant hit 5ghz with 1.55vcore and hitting multi to 25 then u aint going to


Yea im actually starting to wonder if the 6+2 power phase is the problem. Maybe I should put that money I was saving for a new 6850 to xfire toward a new MOBO. Like a Sabertooth or something.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea im actually starting to wonder if the 6+2 power phase is the problem. Maybe I should put that money I was saving for a new 6850 to xfire toward a new MOBO. Like a Sabertooth or something.


if you cant hit 5ghz then its the chip man.

the mobo would let you get to 5ghz but you would have throttling to contend with. i didnt make this clear in last post. i hit 5ghz but it would throttle lol

If you arent booting @ 5ghz then you have a problem with the chip hitting 5ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea im actually starting to wonder if the 6+2 power phase is the problem. Maybe I should put that money I was saving for a new 6850 to xfire toward a new MOBO. Like a Sabertooth or something.


yeah that doesn't help

@gertrude yeah im past 5ghz i haven't played around much with the CPU/NB voltage.. besides setting it at 1.3v

heres a validation since I haven't done it yet either

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2706941


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah that doesn't help
> 
> @gertrude yeah im past 5ghz i haven't played around much with the CPU/NB voltage.. besides setting it at 1.3v
> 
> heres a validation since I haven't done it yet either
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2706941


you got the same board as me lol and it wiont be stable at 1.3 i need at least 1.38+

you got same vcore as me though. leads me to suggest my chip is around average. i previously thought mine was high vcore and i was going to sell this and get a better one lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if you cant hit 5ghz then its the chip man.
> 
> the mobo would let you get to 5ghz but you would have throttling to contend with. i didnt make this clear in last post. i hit 5ghz but it would throttle lol
> 
> If you arent booting @ 5ghz then you have a problem with the chip hitting 5ghz


Ah. Then I guess I will be xfiring. Two 6850's are about the same performance as one 7950 correct?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ah. Then I guess I will be xfiring. Two 6850's are about the same performance as one 7950 correct?


Im not sure on the gfx cards its not my thing.

honestly though man i think im right with the 5ghz statement. I wouldn't want you to buy an expensive board and still not hit 5ghz. You would be pretty pissed. I only bought sabertooth because i knew i could hit 5ghz. with the 8350

though when kyadck comes on he may have another view so wait awhile before you make your mind up


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you got the same board as me lol and it wiont be stable at 1.3 i need at least 1.38+
> 
> you got same vcore as me though. leads me to suggest my chip is around average. i previously thought mine was high vcore and i was going to sell this and get a better one lol


can you post your voltages? and whats your stock VID?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> last I heard was June. probably an 8370


That's about what I heard too.

I expect AMD to release something around the time that PS4 releases. 8 weak x86 cores is a massive departure from what consoles are and it lines up perfectly with AMD FX line. If AMD is executing properly, they will release Steamroller when gaming benchmark suites end up consisting of console ports designed for 8 core AMD APU in PS4 and will beat Intel handily if we even see a 15% IPC increase, and there's been rumors of it being as high as 50%.

To be honest I'm kind of expecting it with the June refresh. Say they made some changes, release the CPU, benchmarks are ran on Crysis 3 and BF3 and maybe Sleeping Dogs, suddenly AMD FX is faster than Intel.

AMD has a massive advantage with having 8 weak cores in PS4 and possibly xbox 720. I give props to the new management of AMD. While Intel is off chasing mobile and neglecting enthusiasts with their next line of CPU, AMD not only has a better mobile product, but has turned the tides on Intel in the software realm while turning a profit. AMD basically just put their version of TWIMTBP that applies to GPU and CPU on every console game that will be ported to PC, except instead of paying developers for optimizations, they're going to get paid by the console makers for it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if you cant hit 5ghz then its the chip man.
> 
> the mobo would let you get to 5ghz but you would have throttling to contend with. i didnt make this clear in last post. i hit 5ghz but it would throttle lol
> 
> If you arent booting @ 5ghz then you have a problem with the chip hitting 5ghz


Pretty much this. My chip will boot all the way up to 5.4ghz and browse the web and stuff but my temps are absolutely out of control there, and this is with custom water cooling. Has anyone tried the Indigo Extreme for these chips? I used it once on a SB-E and dropped like 6*C load temps. The single pack is like $11 so I may get one and try it out.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> can you post your voltages? and whats your stock VID?


aye man its nothing much lol stock vid is 1.3375 4.8ghz first pic and 5ghz last. I alternate between the two


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye man its nothing much lol stock vid is 1.3375 4.8ghz first pic and 5ghz last. I alternate between the two


hmm my VID is higher.. im in the process of testing these voltages.. however im assuming that you did this with just multi OC right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hmm my VID is higher.. im in the process of testing these voltages.. however im assuming that you did this with just multi OC right?


Ive tried pretty much everything.

For me multi and fsb i get same results. same vcore etc. ive gone all way up to 310fsb iirc

so i just left it on multi only now.

the vcore for 5ghz is at its highest though i can boot from only 1.50 but it isnt really stable. im stable for gaming at around 1.53ish


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ive tried pretty much everything.
> 
> For me multi and fsb i get same results. same vcore etc. ive gone all way up to 310fsb iirc
> 
> so i just left it on multi only now.
> 
> the vcore for 5ghz is at its highest though i can boot from only 1.50 but it isnt really stable. im stable for gaming at around 1.53ish


hmm.. I up the voltage on my CPU/NB and it made it less stable haah


----------



## itomic

CPU VDDA voltage, does anyone know what is that and how does it affect overclocking ??


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Why do you say that? I read about the first 40 pages of this thread and it seems many people were confident at getting similar results from 8320 as 8350 - in fact from what I read it seems most people believe both the 8320 and 8350 are essentially the same chip just with a lower base clock.
> 
> Paladine


Did I say it was impossible? No I did not. I have seen perhaps 2 or at best 3 users here claiming 5 GHZ stability on an 8320 cpu. There are plenty 8350 users who can't reach 5GHZ with stability. There is a reason they are binned as 8320 and not 8350.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Now that these chips have been out and many people have got to play around.. is there much of a performance difference between win 7 and win 8 for the 8350? also does win 8 have to have the 2 hotfixes too?


I have used my 8350 with both 7 and 8, currently on 8 still. There arent any "hot fixes" for 8 it just simply works. The only difference you will see is your 3d mark 11 physics score will be about 800 points lower with 8 vs 7, the graphics score will be the same if not better thus resulting in a lower overall score with 3dmark 11. Cinebench is exactly the same, and I don't see any difference in gaming other than it just simply works no tweaking it just works. Hope this helps


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddieMayne*
> 
> Hey chaps, i hear rumors that a new stepping of our beautiful FX CPUs is inbound this march, is this true, does anybody have any details, specifications or accurate information and sources ?


I heard it is 2nd quarter more likely May or June.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I have used my 8350 with both 7 and 8, currently on 8 still. There arent any "hot fixes" for 8 it just simply works. The only difference you will see is your 3d mark 11 physics score will be about 800 points lower with 8 vs 7, the graphics score will be the same if not better thus resulting in a lower overall score with 3dmark 11. Cinebench is exactly the same, and I don't see any difference in gaming other than it just simply works no tweaking it just works. Hope this helps


yeah that does help ...guess im sticking with 7


----------



## stussyking

hi there im wondering why the fx8350 suck so much more power than the fx8320 in terms of home power consumption ...
Im not sure this comparison tool is accurate hence im asking those who have tried out both cpus
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-FX-8350-Black-Edition-vs-AMD-FX-8320-Black-Edition
fx8350 pulls 159.66W compared to fx8320 101.56W
i intend to run the cpu on air and currently on 1090t
so if i were to oc fx8320 to 4ghz i will pull in the same watts in other words ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stussyking*
> 
> hi there im wondering why the fx8350 suck so much more power than the fx8320 in terms of home power consumption ...
> Im not sure this comparison tool is accurate hence im asking those who have tried out both cpus
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-FX-8350-Black-Edition-vs-AMD-FX-8320-Black-Edition
> fx8350 pulls 159.66W compared to fx8320 101.56W
> i intend to run the cpu on air and currently on 1090t
> so if i were to oc fx8320 to 4ghz i will pull in the same watts in other words ?


that is correct.. the only reason why it pulls less watts is its frequency is lower.. however.. I don't think that power consumption is accurate.. Think of the 8320 as the little brother of the 8350.. same everything just smaller power..

all in all the 8320 is an 8350 but downclocked due thermal or voltage limitations that no longer allows it to fit in the 125w TDP..

since you are on air and trying to cool a 8320 maybe a better bet.. however it may also take more voltage to get to the same clock as an 8350.. in addition if its just air cooling then you won't be able to achieve the high of an overclock on these chips..

I up[graded from an 1100T so I full know


----------



## Deadboy90

Well this seems to be at or near my chips limit:


I think I could push to 4.9 if i up the voltage a bit but i really dont see any point.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well this seems to be at or near my chips limit:
> 
> 
> I think I could push to 4.9 if i up the voltage a bit but i really dont see any point.


yeah if it takes too much.. but that is still a good overclock for the 8320


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah if it takes too much.. but that is still a good overclock for the 8320


yea... its not stable or anything but thats the best I could do for just a boot.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye man its nothing much lol stock vid is 1.3375 4.8ghz first pic and 5ghz last. I alternate between the two


Thanks for posting those pics.. I seldom see others with same board (Sabtertooth990FX R2) showing their bios settings..I always like the comparison
*eeks* - on the 5Ghz.. having to hit 1.56v+...but whatever works.. but that is fairly close to average I assume...I mostly prefer to stay under 1.55v max as is typically recommended.
Your 4.8Ghz at 1.44v is very reasonable.. I'm very close to that myself...(1.41-1.43v) but the 5Ghz..I've been able to get stable at 1.51v many different ways.. and at good temps (thanks again for all that clarification on the mobo temps via all the 3rd party HW monitor apps)

This is what makes we want to push it further.. see what I can do.. what can I do up to 1.55v.. or if only temporarily up to 1.56-1.58v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ive tried pretty much everything.
> 
> For me multi and fsb i get same results. same vcore etc. ive gone all way up to 310fsb iirc
> 
> so i just left it on multi only now.
> 
> the vcore for 5ghz is at its highest though i can boot from only 1.50 but it isnt really stable. im stable for gaming at around 1.53ish


*Did you really get NO difference at all in performance and/or benchmarks when oc'ing with a FSB as high as 311?*

I've always been under the impression that FSB oc will typically yield better results (performance/benchmarks) when comparing same final CPU clock (ie 4.5Ghz via 250x18 vs. 200x22.5)...at least for me it's almost always worked that way but on occasion I'll find a FSB that underperforms. In theory, the increased FSB *should* work better as it creates a larger highway so to speak and affects many other components as well too.. but alas, it's not that cut and dry most of the time, eh! Go figure.. and there's a lot more involved when doing the fsb oc anyways.. so a bit of a tradeoff I guess..

Another quick question seeing as you have the same board.. not really important..just wondering.. is it standard to have the ChaFans3/4 to misreport fan rpm's? I have case fans running on those two and they are 1600/1900rpm fans respectively..but ANY monitoring software as well as the Asus suite report that they're always running in the 3000's.. usually close to double what they are actually doing. (close enough I guess you could say it's as if they're basically multiplying by TWO or simply doubling the actual fan speed).. (the CPU_fan/CPU_opt/CHAfan1n2 all report bang on).. as stated..not important by any means.. just curious!
Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting those pics.. I seldom see others with same board (Sabtertooth990FX R2) showing their bios settings..I always like the comparison
> *eeks* - on the 5Ghz.. having to hit 1.56v+...but whatever works.. but that is fairly close to average I assume...I mostly prefer to stay under 1.55v max as is typically recommended.
> Your 4.8Ghz at 1.44v is very reasonable.. I'm very close to that myself...(1.41-1.43v) but the 5Ghz..I've been able to get stable at 1.51v many different ways.. and at good temps (thanks again for all that clarification on the mobo temps via all the 3rd party HW monitor apps)
> 
> This is what makes we want to push it further.. see what I can do.. what can I do up to 1.55v.. or if only temporarily up to 1.56-1.58v?
> *Did you really get NO difference at all in performance and/or benchmarks when oc'ing with a FSB as high as 311?*
> 
> I've always been under the impression that FSB oc will typically yield better results (performance/benchmarks) when comparing same final CPU clock (ie 4.5Ghz via 250x18 vs. 200x22.5)...at least for me it's almost always worked that way but on occasion I'll find a FSB that underperforms. In theory, the increased FSB *should* work better as it creates a larger highway so to speak and affects many other components as well too.. but alas, it's not that cut and dry most of the time, eh! Go figure.. and there's a lot more involved when doing the fsb oc anyways.. so a bit of a tradeoff I guess..
> 
> Another quick question seeing as you have the same board.. not really important..just wondering.. is it standard to have the ChaFans3/4 to misreport fan rpm's? I have case fans running on those two and they are 1600/1900rpm fans respectively..but ANY monitoring software as well as the Asus suite report that they're always running in the 3000's.. usually close to double what they are actually doing. (close enough I guess you could say it's as if they're basically multiplying by TWO or simply doubling the actual fan speed).. (the CPU_fan/CPU_opt/CHAfan1n2 all report bang on).. as stated..not important by any means.. just curious!
> Thanks


If i remember correctly the performance increase between multi and fsb was minimal. I will do some benchmarks later on and post them.

I have problems with the fans too. I have 3 fans on my rad and in cpu, cpuopt and fan 1 and the board doesnt report them. I have to ignore them in bios for it to actually boot. I get a cpu fan error when i post.

fans 2, 3 and 4 are ok for me


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> OK, UI was Testing my Backup Build (Chevron12) in sig.
> 
> and I Noticed this after 45 minutes of BF3 play.
> 
> Look at AUX TEMP. Is that a bad thing or a bad sensor/read?, 76^C?! Cooled to 74 when I took the Screen Grab,
> 
> I Shutdown, grounded myself and then started feeling around, none of the VRM, or NB/SB Chipsets were hot. Or even Warm for that matter, I have H100 on the CPU a Fan on the VRM Heatsink, and a 200MM Fan blowing over the entire mainboard.


i have the same thing if i open hwinfo64 and then hwmonitor it makes up tmpin4 temp and says idle 71c i think and 187c ish max temp
but if i dont open hwmonitor i dont get that temp

watch out for a squeal from the motherboard i have had 2 boards both had a squeal from what i believe is the caps. ( mostly noticed during ibt avx and prime and sounds like water through pipework )
someone from asrock taiwain trying to find the reason for the squeal

please read for more info
http://www.overclock.net/t/1078815/preview-asrock-990fx-fatal1ty-990fx-professional


----------



## itomic

Does anyone have this afordable, yet deacent board "ASUS sAM3+ M5A97 EVO R2.0" ??? It is same as M5A99X EVO R2.0 with 6+2 VRM phases, but lacking PCE-I lanes for CF or SLI.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It was posted weeks ago. there has been loads of threads about it.
> 
> the video is crap. they guy doing it is crap......and its been debunked too if thats the word for it.
> 
> take a chill pill?
> 
> u need to take a post original information pill
> 
> also it incites flamewars and we don't want this in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> It was debunked?
> 
> Lol get off your high horse.
Click to expand...

The idea behind the video is true: the 8350 is competent if not great at gaming.

It is not, however, better then Intel in lightly threaded titles.

So ya, debunked would probably be the right word.

As I posted earlier:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Everyone already knew the 8-core was going to beat the 4-core when all threads can be used, such as steaming. *As such, I consider linking the Tek videos to be nothing more then intentionally starting a fight; keep them out of this thread.* I don't care what is said in them or what they "prove", they have shown on OCN to provoke fights over and over and frankly, we know more then he does about our chips _anyway_. I like Logan, but those 2 videos are un-needed in this thread.
> 
> As for any intel people who don't show to own a 8300 chip and have nothing constructive to add, like svenge, get out. You are not an owner and are not requesting information or help, and thus do not belong in the owners club. Either be civil like anubis1127 has been, or go back to your own forums.
> 
> And to any club members, if there's something as obviously baiting as svenge's post, just ignore it and carry on, we don't been AMD vs Intel fights in here.


----------



## Alatar

Benching two 3870x2s on my 8320 and trying to see if I can get some hwbot points with an AMD setup









Passed a guy with a 5ghz 3770K already in vantage. Meh.

E:

http://hwbot.org/submission/2360843_alatar_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_radeon_hd_3870_x2_20980_marks

beat a guy with the same GPU clocks and a 5600MHz i7 3770K on cascade









http://hwbot.org/submission/2321956_riska_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_radeon_hd_3870_x2_20880_marks


----------



## MrStick89

Just received my FX-8350 in the mail with the rest of my components minus the case which should arrive tomorrow. Can't wait to get this thing going!

So I already have an issue.. the tin box the 8350 comes in has a large outward dent on the bottom(like heat sink smashed into it). A large gouge with some displaced metal on the lid and another dent on the bottom edge. It seriously looks pretty beat.. I still haven't opened it as I'm not sure if I should just send it back now. What do you guys think? This is my first PC build since 2005 btw


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Just received my FX-8350 in the mail with the rest of my components minus the case which should arrive tomorrow. Can't wait to get this thing going!
> 
> So I already have an issue.. the tin box the 8350 comes in has a large outward dent on the bottom(like heat sink smashed into it). A large gouge with some displaced metal on the lid and another dent on the bottom edge. It seriously looks pretty beat.. I still haven't opened it as I'm not sure if I should just send it back now. What do you guys think? This is my first PC build since 2005 btw


You won't know till you inspect it right?
I'd probably end up sending it back. The packaging is secure within the can and if it's as you described, well...


----------



## Deadboy90

Hit 4.9 with my 8320:


Unfortuantly 5.0 is BSOD galore.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hit 4.9 with my 8320:
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1315197/width/350/height/700%5B/IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1315197/width/350/height/700[/IMG[/URL] Unfortuantly 5.0 is BSOD galore.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nevermind was on my phone couln't see your rig in your sig (I love saying that). Nice overclock, I should try doing better although Piledriver seems to be easier on air


----------



## Imprezzion

Sup guys, I traded myself some 1366 stuff for a FX8320 set which i'll be getting next week orso.

I always like to ask around a bit before I start OCing anything though.

I am quite an experienced OCer and I havve OCed a LOT of AM2+/AM3 stuff and I highly doubt this is any different then that but just a few questions.

1. I got a FX8320, ASUS M5A97 (4+2 phase, but it's good stuff as far as I can read up in the VRM thread here) and 4x2GB G.SKill Trident 2000C9 BBSE that does at last 2133 7-9-7.
How far can I get aprox. with this set cooled with a H100i? I am obviously aiming for at least 4.5Ghz but my goal is 4.8Ghz or even 5Ghz IF the chips capable of it. It always ran 4.3Ghz on what was probably Auto volts since it gave it 1.42v. That's obviously way too much for 4.3Ghz but k.

2. Can the CPU / board pull the full potential from my newly aquired RAM?

3. Is there anything special I should be wachting like cpu clock / ram clock / nb clock ratio's or anything so that the OC is as ideal as possible?
I know the aprox. ratio's for Phenom II's but not with FX series CPU's.


----------



## synge

It seems that I can't get past 4.4ghz @ 1.46v with my FX-8320 due to heat issues with the Venemous-X I recycled from my old Intel build. And that's with cores 7+8 disabled! It seems that the AMD mounting bracket for the VenX is to blame... even with the screws tightened all the way down, the heatsink still pivots freely atop the CPU.

I'm not shooting for the Moon here, but I really would like to see 4.7-4.8ghz 24/7 out of my setup. So, I'm thinking of going Phanteks or maybe even H100i. Suggestions? This is in a Corsair 550D (Which has a 2x120mm up top designed for the H100).


----------



## Imprezzion

Def. H100i I went from the Phanteks (BLue with 3 fans) to the H100i and it performs better, is a LOT smaller, looks sweet and it SO much easier te remount aka. just 4 nuts...

Phanteks is just too clunky for my taste..


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Def. H100i I went from the Phanteks (BLue with 3 fans) to the H100i and it performs better, is a LOT smaller, looks sweet and it SO much easier te remount aka. just 4 nuts...
> 
> Phanteks is just too clunky for my taste..


I hear you on the performance. I'm leaning towards the Phanteks for the reliability factor though, I think. A hunk of metal + two fans leaves very little to go wrong. I'd be interested to hear what kind of OCs people are getting out of FX-83xx with it.


----------



## Imprezzion

When I get my FX8320 I can do a direct comparison between the 2. Still have the Phanteks laying around somewhere.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> I hear you on the performance. I'm leaning towards the Phanteks for the reliability factor though, I think. A hunk of metal + two fans leaves very little to go wrong. I'd be interested to hear what kind of OCs people are getting out of FX-83xx with it.


I guess the phanteks are like the nh d14's.

With my d14 i got to 4.8ghz on the 8350 with a core temp of 60c


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Benching two 3870x2s on my 8320 and trying to see if I can get some hwbot points with an AMD setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed a guy with a 5ghz 3770K already in vantage. Meh.
> 
> E:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2360843_alatar_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_radeon_hd_3870_x2_20980_marks
> 
> beat a guy with the same GPU clocks and a 5600MHz i7 3770K on cascade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2321956_riska_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_radeon_hd_3870_x2_20880_marks


Nicely Done.


----------



## fiki

Sory still no pics but basically i got a sidefan 200mm and two fans one on the front and one the back and I upted the multi to get me 4.6 without touching anything else just yet.After about an hour of ACB the fans spins a littl louder than at stock but otherwise its fine.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 1. I got a FX8320, ASUS M5A97 (4+2 phase, but it's good stuff as far as I can read up in the VRM thread here) and 4x2GB G.SKill Trident 2000C9 BBSE that does at last 2133 7-9-7.
> How far can I get aprox. with this set cooled with a H100i? I am obviously aiming for at least 4.5Ghz but my goal is 4.8Ghz or even 5Ghz IF the chips capable of it. It always ran 4.3Ghz on what was probably Auto volts since it gave it 1.42v. That's obviously way too much for 4.3Ghz but k.


I think I recall people are struggling to get to 4.8ghz on any of the M5A models. They always get frustrated and end up going for a Sabertooth or Crosshair or a higher end Gigabyte version.
Quote:


> 2. Can the CPU / board pull the full potential from my newly aquired RAM?


I've yet to overclock my RAM but people here have gotten theirs to 2100 and I think 1 guy got it to 2400?
Quote:


> 3. Is there anything special I should be wachting like cpu clock / ram clock / nb clock ratio's or anything so that the OC is as ideal as possible?
> I know the aprox. ratio's for Phenom II's but not with FX series CPU's.


Unlike Thubans, NB=RAM speed or greater. Still likes tighter timings but not too slow RAM speeds.

And it was recently discovered that the lower you can have your NB, the cooler the system will run. I've yet to try this myself for real. I did lower mine and lowered my CPU voltage but I encountered instabilities last night. I don't feel like messing with it till I get my new block on (380a). And I'm thinking of lapping my CPU at the same time.


----------



## Imprezzion

Oh well, the board comes from a trade so I don't really have a choice. I can sell it for a GB 970A UD3 which appears much better.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sup guys, I traded myself some 1366 stuff for a FX8320 set which i'll be getting next week orso.
> 
> I always like to ask around a bit before I start OCing anything though.
> 
> I am quite an experienced OCer and I havve OCed a LOT of AM2+/AM3 stuff and I highly doubt this is any different then that but just a few questions.
> 
> 1. I got a FX8320, ASUS M5A97 (4+2 phase, but it's good stuff as far as I can read up in the VRM thread here) and 4x2GB G.SKill Trident 2000C9 BBSE that does at last 2133 7-9-7.
> How far can I get aprox. with this set cooled with a H100i? I am obviously aiming for at least 4.5Ghz but my goal is 4.8Ghz or even 5Ghz IF the chips capable of it. It always ran 4.3Ghz on what was probably Auto volts since it gave it 1.42v. That's obviously way too much for 4.3Ghz but k.
> 
> 2. Can the CPU / board pull the full potential from my newly aquired RAM?
> 
> 3. Is there anything special I should be wachting like cpu clock / ram clock / nb clock ratio's or anything so that the OC is as ideal as possible?
> I know the aprox. ratio's for Phenom II's but not with FX series CPU's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> It seems that I can't get past 4.4ghz @ 1.46v with my FX-8320 due to heat issues with the Venemous-X I recycled from my old Intel build. And that's with cores 7+8 disabled! It seems that the AMD mounting bracket for the VenX is to blame... even with the screws tightened all the way down, the heatsink still pivots freely atop the CPU.
> 
> I'm not shooting for the Moon here, but I really would like to see 4.7-4.8ghz 24/7 out of my setup. So, I'm thinking of going Phanteks or maybe even H100i. Suggestions? This is in a Corsair 550D (Which has a 2x120mm up top designed for the H100).


As Krusher33 said, know the limits of your board. The lower end ASUS boards will not hit 5Ghz, even if the chip can. 4.8 will be your cap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Oh well, the board comes from a trade so I don't really have a choice. I can sell it for a GB 970A UD3 which appears much better.


The 970a-UD3 (not to be confused with the 970a-D3, ever) is pretty much the 990FXA-UD3 with fewer PCI-e lanes and a blue PCB. Same 8+2 VRMs and same heatsinks. The only trick is that some of the LLC controls are disabled, so Overclocking may be more of a challenge.


----------



## ChrisB17

*Update* Been playing/using this CPU for about a month now and haven't had ONE ISSUE!







No freezes, no lag, no reboots nothing. Unreal. And the other day I downloaded BF3 and put all settings on Ultra and I am having no issues running over 60fps whats so ever. So impressed with this cpu/mobo/vga combo. I am a believer in PD now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hit 4.9 with my 8320:
> 
> 
> Unfortuantly 5.0 is BSOD galore.


What are your temps with that Cooler master Hyper 212 Evo on 4.9Ghz?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sup guys, I traded myself some 1366 stuff for a FX8320 set which i'll be getting next week orso.
> 
> I always like to ask around a bit before I start OCing anything though.
> 
> I am quite an experienced OCer and I havve OCed a LOT of AM2+/AM3 stuff and I highly doubt this is any different then that but just a few questions.
> 
> 1. I got a FX8320, ASUS M5A97 (4+2 phase, but it's good stuff as far as I can read up in the VRM thread here) and 4x2GB G.SKill Trident 2000C9 BBSE that does at last 2133 7-9-7.
> How far can I get aprox. with this set cooled with a H100i? I am obviously aiming for at least 4.5Ghz but my goal is 4.8Ghz or even 5Ghz IF the chips capable of it. It always ran 4.3Ghz on what was probably Auto volts since it gave it 1.42v. That's obviously way too much for 4.3Ghz but k.
> 
> 2. Can the CPU / board pull the full potential from my newly aquired RAM?
> 
> 3. Is there anything special I should be watching like cpu clock / ram clock / nb clock ratio's or anything so that the OC is as ideal as possible?
> I know the approx. ratio's for Phenom II's but not with FX series CPU's.


I have not seen any raves about serious overclocking on the M5A97 from Asus. I think you are definitely mistaken.Get a better motherboard with 6+2 or 8+2 phase control. It makes a BIG difference. Cutting corners just doesn't cut it with overclocking.


----------



## AlDyer

For a sensibly priced motherboard I would suggest a M5A99FX PRO R2.0. It has two x16 pci-slots if you want to go XFIRE and a 6+2 power phase. It also includes the excellent BIOS from ASUS and all the options you really need for overclocking (including the all-important LLC)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> For a sensibly priced motherboard I would suggest a M5A99FX PRO R2.0. It has two x16 pci-slots if you want to go XFIRE and a 6+2 power phase. It also includes the excellent BIOS from ASUS and all the options you really need for overclocking (including the all-important LLC)


A much more sensibly priced motherboard is the 990FXA-UD3 with 2 full x16 lanes, 8+2 phase, an aditional x1 slot over the M5A99FX PRO, still has LLC settings, and is $10 cheaper.

Plus it isn't ugly, but that's personal preference.

"ASUS" and "sensibly priced" never seem to work out together. Quality, yes, well priced, no.


----------



## Tarnix

Silly question: When my CPU is under 99%-100% load, I get a lot of small "lock-ups" but the computer remains usable. I used to be able to have 100% load without these. Is there something I overlooked when re-doing my OC?









EDIT: I found the problem, lol. Driver service going insane.so I had approximately 150% load. lmao.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> For a sensibly priced motherboard I would suggest a M5A99FX PRO R2.0. It has two x16 pci-slots if you want to go XFIRE and a 6+2 power phase. It also includes the excellent BIOS from ASUS and all the options you really need for overclocking (including the all-important LLC)
> 
> 
> 
> A much more sensibly priced motherboard is the 990FXA-UD3 with 2 full x16 lanes, 8+2 phase, an aditional x1 slot over the M5A99FX PRO, still has LLC settings, and is $10 cheaper.
> 
> Plus it isn't ugly, but that's personal preference.
> 
> "ASUS" and "sensibly priced" never seem to work out together. Quality, yes, well priced, no.
Click to expand...

I'm a HUGE ASUS fan but I'll have to agree here.


----------



## Imprezzion

I know the board aint super but it's gotten in a trade you know. I got it basically for free so.. I can try to sell it and buy a new board, which I probably will, but i'll probably go looking for one on the secondhand market.


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As Krusher33 said, know the limits of your board. The lower end ASUS boards will not hit 5Ghz, even if the chip can. 4.8 will be your cap.


Thanks. That just made up my mind in favor of the Phanteks instead of going water, as I'm not going to replace the mb at this point. Just ordered the Phanteks. Hopefully 4.6-4.7ghz with all 8 cores lit up will be realistic. (FX-8320, ASUS M5A97 R2.0)


----------



## kahboom

So getting my fx8350 stable @4.8ghz with 2133mhz ram was a choir but I finally managed with 1.481v CPU and 1.206v CPU/NB ram at 1.65v but I had too set LLC to ultra high for CPU, CPU/NB is regular and I set CPU vrm frequency too 400(default 300) anything lower on the frequency and it fails IBT AVX. My vrm's are watercooled so will they be OK for regular use. Temps are 58c underload for CPU core


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> So getting my fx8350 stable @4.8ghz with 2133mhz ram was a choir but I finally managed with 1.481v CPU and 1.206v CPU/NB ram at 1.65v but I had too set LLC to ultra high for CPU, CPU/NB is regular and I set CPU vrm frequency too 400(default 300) anything lower on the frequency and it fails IBT AVX. My vrm's are watercooled so will they be OK for regular use. Temps are 58c underload for CPU core


what block do you have for your vrms


----------



## sgtgates

Hey all, Ive been running 4.9 stable for a while now but I cant help but notice my gflops are low. What is the normal range for 4.9 like high 80's low 90's correct? Here are my results. I cant get this chip at 5ghz for the life of me and I have tried some bus clocking. Ultra High LLC, 1.225 cpu/vcore the usual disables, and ask any other questions to see if we cant get this fixed!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey all, Ive been running 4.9 stable for a while now but I cant help but notice my gflops are low. What is the normal range for 4.9 like high 80's low 90's correct? Here are my results. I cant get this chip at 5ghz for the life of me and I have tried some bus clocking. Ultra High LLC, 1.225 cpu/vcore the usual disables, and ask any other questions to see if we cant get this fixed!


It's probably going to take more volts to the cpu , hwmonitor shows 1.54 as a max but to run 5 ghz, that probably is going to have to be the minimum at load. Mine took a 1.536 at a minimum to do ibt @ 5 ghz.

You might not be running the proper IBT for AMD chips - could explain lower than expected gflops.

EDIT: the post count in this thread is OVER 9000!


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's probably going to take more volts to the cpu , hwmonitor shows 1.54 as a max but to run 5 ghz, that probably is going to have to be the minimum at load. Mine took a 1.536 at a minimum to do ibt @ 5 ghz.
> 
> You might not be running the proper IBT for AMD chips - could explain lower than expected gflops.
> 
> EDIT: the post count in this thread is OVER 9000!


I am using the correct IBT version for vishera and I have used up to 1.57 ish volts for trying 5ghz, just wont do it.
Just trying to get correct results for 4.9 now until steamroller then chip change


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I am using the correct IBT version for vishera and I have used up to 1.57 ish volts for trying 5ghz, just wont do it.
> Just trying to get correct results for 4.9 now until steamroller then chip change


It seems weird, but when I lowered my HT speed to 2200 it allowed me to run IBT @ 5.0 ghz. Have you tried messing with that?

EDIT: I've also gotten better scores by upping the cpu-nb voltage a bit


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It seems weird, but when I lowered my HT speed to 2200 it allowed me to run IBT @ 5.0 ghz. Have you tried messing with that?
> 
> EDIT: I've also gotten better scores by upping the cpu-nb voltage a bit


I like the ht link high for xfire 7970's. Just bumped cpu/nb to 1.3v here was the result











EDIT

Ran again and it did low 80's lol


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what block do you have for your vrms


ek-fb version 2 on my vrm's NB temp under load nevers goes over 45c idle around 30c so vrms are around the same temp I imagine I might try this on my other system which is on air too see if it helps with CPU temps and stability what is too high a temp on the NB?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I like the ht link high for xfire 7970's. Just bumped cpu/nb to 1.3v here was the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Ran again and it did low 80's lol


run the avx IBT at least on high for 20 runs. From what ComputerRestore said it should be around 99-100gflops but I can't quite get that I get 93-96gflops for 4.8ghz and haven't got 4.9 or 5.0ghz my chip might be able to do 4.9stable but I don't know if its up for it. Others said on this forum to run 30-50 runs for stability on high setting.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What are your temps with that Cooler master Hyper 212 Evo on 4.9Ghz?


Oh i never tried any stablility testing, I just wanted to see what the limits of my chip were to get it validated. If I tried stress testing @ 1.56v my MOBO would explode lol.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> run the avx IBT at least on high for 20 runs. From what ComputerRestore said it should be around 99-100gflops but I can't quite get that I get 93-96gflops for 4.8ghz and haven't got 4.9 or 5.0ghz my chip might be able to do 4.9stable but I don't know if its up for it. Others said on this forum to run 30-50 runs for stability on high setting.


Got 92 flops consistent on high setting


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh i never tried any stablility testing, I just wanted to see what the limits of my chip were to get it validated. If I tried stress testing @ 1.56v my MOBO would explode lol.


Your MBO will be fine


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A much more sensibly priced motherboard is the 990FXA-UD3 with 2 full x16 lanes, 8+2 phase, an aditional x1 slot over the M5A99FX PRO, still has LLC settings, and is $10 cheaper.
> 
> Plus it isn't ugly, but that's personal preference.
> 
> "ASUS" and "sensibly priced" never seem to work out together. Quality, yes, well priced, no.


I should have said sensibly priced ASUS motherboard hehe. I personally like the ASUS look, but yeah personal preference. I just have good experiences with this one ')


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> run the avx IBT at least on high for 20 runs. From what ComputerRestore said it should be around 99-100gflops but I can't quite get that I get 93-96gflops for 4.8ghz and haven't got 4.9 or 5.0ghz my chip might be able to do 4.9stable but I don't know if its up for it. Others said on this forum to run 30-50 runs for stability on high setting.


93-96gflops and you're...ummm...concerned? because ComputerRestore is getting 99? thats getting a little picky, no? That's a great score! and in the big picture, very little difference from "99" and well within the margin of difference from chip to chip, board to board, one oc to another...don't you think? you're talking about 3% difference.. but heck, if you want to be the best and every little ounce of performance matters, then all the power to ya!







you may just have to spend a ton of time.. maybe return chip after chip til you find that perfect one from that perfect batch.. i've been there bud, chasing comparative benchmarks and whatnot.. it can be very time consuming and frustrating LOL!

Be happy, it's all good!








aren't those scores actually well above average anyways?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Got 92 flops consistent on high setting


Another good score.. and right in the same area as "Kahboom"..

what is the average or what should one want to expect running these chips at 4.7Ghz-5Ghz range in IBT anyways?


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, since most of you aren't too shabby about the ASUS M5A97 I decided to ditch the board and get myself a Gigabyte 970A UD3. Has everything I need in terms of features, and still a very strong 8+2 phase count.

Is that board better for 4.5Ghz+ clocks? I mean, I know it isn't the best, and usually i just buy the best, but money problems limit me to about €80 for a board. (Dutch shops) and i think the 970A UD3 is a step above the M5A97.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, since most of you aren't too shabby about the ASUS M5A97 I decided to ditch the board and get myself a Gigabyte 970A UD3. Has everything I need in terms of features, and still a very strong 8+2 phase count.
> 
> Is that board better for 4.5Ghz+ clocks? I mean, I know it isn't the best, and usually i just buy the best, but money problems limit me to about €80 for a board. (Dutch shops) and i think the 970A UD3 is a step above the M5A97.


It is with its 8+2 power phase but I think that board doesn't have LLC. (Correct me if I'm wrong). That makes it harder to get stable OCs.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, from what i've heard it has it, but rather limited compared to the 990xa ud3.

I've been trying to find a secondhand 990x/990fx 8+2 phase board here in holland but not much luck yet


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, from what i've heard it has it, but rather limited compared to the 990xa ud3.
> 
> I've been trying to find a secondhand 990x/990fx 8+2 phase board here in holland but not much luck yet


Ha ha, yeah no one wants to give theirs up unless they're switching to Intel.

Keep a watchout at OutletPC.com. I bought my current board there for $120.


----------



## itomic

I have UD3. Its good board, but not better then Asus 6+2 VRM phases DIGI III boards ( M5A97 EVO R2.0, M5A99X EVO R2.0 and M5A99 FX PRO R2.0 ). Raw VRM configuration maybe is better ( even do thats questionable ) on UD-3, but Asus has much more featurs on this R2.0 boards wich are great. I will have one of those Asus boards, so i will compare them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, since most of you aren't too shabby about the ASUS M5A97 I decided to ditch the board and get myself a Gigabyte 970A UD3. Has everything I need in terms of features, and still a very strong 8+2 phase count.
> 
> Is that board better for 4.5Ghz+ clocks? I mean, I know it isn't the best, and usually i just buy the best, but money problems limit me to about €80 for a board. (Dutch shops) and i think the 970A UD3 is a step above the M5A97.
> 
> 
> 
> It is with its 8+2 power phase but I think that board doesn't have LLC. (Correct me if I'm wrong). That makes it harder to get stable OCs.
Click to expand...

Has basic LLC settings (Auto, Regular, Extreme), but not the more middle-ground ones (Medium, High, Very High).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have UD3. Its good board, but not better then Asus 6+2 VRM phases DIGI III boards ( M5A97 EVO R2.0, M5A99X EVO R2.0 and M5A99 FX PRO R2.0 ). Raw VRM configuration maybe is better ( even do thats questionable ) on UD-3, but Asus has much more featurs on this R2.0 boards wich are great. I will have one of those Asus boards, so i will compare them.


You have a *970a*-UD3, big difference there from an overclocking standpoint. Every motherboard you listed is $30 or more above the price of the board you have now, their proper competitors are the 990FXA-UD3 and even the 990FXA-UD5 on the last one.

Pay attention to price ranges, they make a difference, the 970a-UD3 has zero competition for quality in the $100 and under range for FX-8* chips except maybe the 990FX Biostar, and that's more expensive.


----------



## itomic

U are wrong, price isnt everything. Theres a big difference pricewise between M5A97 EVO R2.0 and M5A99FX PRO R2.0, BUT they will overclock pretty much the same ( becouse they have same VRM-s and minimalistic difference in VRM Heatsink ). Also 990FXA UD-3 and mine hase pretty much same OC potential regadles those minor LLC differences.


----------



## Imprezzion

So, do you guys say I should get a 970A UD3? Board has to be around max. €120 in holland. Cheaper = better, the less money I spend the better. So I'm NOT looking for the ''best'' board of this list, but for the best vlaue for money board that'll get me FX8320 to at least 4.8Ghz IF the chip is capable of it.
For that money I can choose between the following boards that I know have enough phases:

Gigabyte:
GA-970A-UD3 (€73)
GA-990XA-UD3 (€89)
GA-990FXA-UD3 (€114)

ASUS:
M5A97 EVO R2.0 (€95)
M5A99X EVO (R2.0) (€115)

AsRock:
None.

MSI:
990XA-GD55 (€95)
990FXA-GD65 (€102)

Biostar:
TA990FXE (€106)


----------



## itomic

Best value for sure is UD-3, becouse its cheapest and its good. FXA- UD-3 has sence only if u plan to bilf CF or SLI system. Otherwise not at all.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, do you guys say I should get a 970A UD3? Board has to be around max. €120 in holland. Cheaper = better, the less money I spend the better. So I'm NOT looking for the ''best'' board of this list, but for the best vlaue for money board that'll get me FX8320 to at least 4.8Ghz IF the chip is capable of it.
> For that money I can choose between the following boards that I know have enough phases:
> 
> Gigabyte:
> GA-970A-UD3 (€73)
> GA-990XA-UD3 (€89)
> GA-990FXA-UD3 (€114)
> 
> ASUS:
> M5A97 EVO R2.0 (€95)
> M5A99X EVO (R2.0) (€115)
> 
> AsRock:
> None.
> 
> MSI:
> 990XA-GD55 (€95)
> 990FXA-GD65 (€102)
> 
> Biostar:
> TA990FXE (€106)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Best value for sure is UD-3, becouse its cheapest and its good. FXA- UD-3 has sence only if u plan to bilf CF or SLI system. Otherwise not at all.


i agree is itomic


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, do you guys say I should get a 970A UD3? Board has to be around max. €120 in holland. Cheaper = better, the less money I spend the better. So I'm NOT looking for the ''best'' board of this list, but for the best vlaue for money board that'll get me FX8320 to at least 4.8Ghz IF the chip is capable of it.
> For that money I can choose between the following boards that I know have enough phases:
> 
> Gigabyte:
> GA-970A-UD3 (€73)
> GA-990XA-UD3 (€89)
> GA-990FXA-UD3 (€114)
> 
> ASUS:
> M5A97 EVO R2.0 (€95)
> M5A99X EVO (R2.0) (€115)
> 
> AsRock:
> None.
> 
> MSI:
> 990XA-GD55 (€95)
> 990FXA-GD65 (€102)
> 
> Biostar:
> TA990FXE (€106)


The 970a-UD3, being both the cheapest and best quality 970 wins out based on that list. You would have to go 990FX to find something better.

4.8 depends on cooling, it really does. Something like a 212 Evo will not pass 4.6. You're looking at a NH-D14, H80, or Antec 920 level cooler to hit 4.8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> U are wrong, price isnt everything. Theres a big difference pricewise between M5A97 EVO R2.0 and M5A99FX PRO R2.0, BUT they will overclock pretty much the same ( becouse they have same VRM-s and minimalistic difference in VRM Heatsink ). Also 990FXA UD-3 and mine hase pretty much same OC potential regadles those minor LLC differences.


When (and if) you can match my overclock, we'll talk. Keep in mind I bench at 5.2Ghz, and have passed WPrime 1024m at that freq. Those LLC settings you mock make a huge difference at times.

Price range matters.


----------



## AlDyer

+1 to KyadCk, not a lot of moderators using AMD btw


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm running a golden 670 now and there's no second to find for this card so I don't plan on SLI anytime soon. Not going to find a card that can get even close to this ones corespeed.

I'll get the 970A UD3 cause Extreme LLC is good enough for me


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm running a golden 670 now and there's no second to find for this card so I don't plan on SLI anytime soon. Not going to find a card that can get even close to this ones corespeed.
> 
> I'll get the 970A UD3 cause Extreme LLC is good enough for me


Extreme LLC isnt that great on my ASUS board. If I enable it, even if Im running stock clocks and voltages, as soon as I run any stress test (P95, OCCT, etc) it freezes and I have to reboot. Not sure if you will get the same results but just my experience.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm running a golden 670 now and there's no second to find for this card so I don't plan on SLI anytime soon. Not going to find a card that can get even close to this ones corespeed.
> 
> I'll get the 970A UD3 cause Extreme LLC is good enough for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme LLC isnt that great on my ASUS board. If I enable it, even if Im running stock clocks and voltages, as soon as I run any stress test (P95, OCCT, etc) it freezes and I have to reboot. Not sure if you will get the same results but just my experience.
Click to expand...

Gigabyte board, LLC works differently. Extreme on Giga just throws more volts at the CPU, it works fine.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 970a-UD3, being both the cheapest and best quality 970 wins out based on that list. You would have to go 990FX to find something better.
> 
> 4.8 depends on cooling, it really does. Something like a 212 Evo will not pass 4.6. You're looking at a NH-D14, H80, or Antec 920 level cooler to hit 4.8.
> When (and if) you can match my overclock, we'll talk. Keep in mind I bench at 5.2Ghz, and have passed WPrime 1024m at that freq. Those LLC settings you mock make a huge difference at times.
> 
> Price range matters.


Well, if i cant get it to 5.2Ghz with my board, that does not prove that your board is better !! I could get worse batch than yours chip, not every combination of MBO +CPU reacts the same for overclocking. My friend has UD-3 and FX 8320. He can bench at 5.0Ghz and boot at 5.5Ghz, but he does not have cooler for such high clocks. If he had cooler like mine, im sure he clud bench at 5.2Ghz too. Only difference between 990FXA UD-3 and 970 UD-3 are PCI-E lanes. LLC u talk about does not have that much of a impact becouse VRM-s r the same and HS is the same. If one does not plan to have twocards in CF or SLi then purchasing 990FXA UD-3 over 970 UD-3 is waste of moeny. 990FXA UD-5 is next better board u can buy after 970 UD-3 in Gigabyte line-up or Sabertooth if u want realy good board for overclocking.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 970a-UD3, being both the cheapest and best quality 970 wins out based on that list. You would have to go 990FX to find something better.
> 
> 4.8 depends on cooling, it really does. Something like a 212 Evo will not pass 4.6. You're looking at a NH-D14, H80, or Antec 920 level cooler to hit 4.8.
> When (and if) you can match my overclock, we'll talk. Keep in mind I bench at 5.2Ghz, and have passed WPrime 1024m at that freq. Those LLC settings you mock make a huge difference at times.
> 
> Price range matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if i cant get it to 5.2Ghz with my board, that does not prove that your board is better !! I could get worse batch than yours chip, not every combination of MBO +CPU reacts the same for overclocking. My friend has UD-3 and FX 8320. He can bench at 5.0Ghz and boot at 5.5Ghz, but he does not have cooler for such high clocks. If he had cooler like mine, im sure he clud bench at 5.2Ghz too. Only difference between 990FXA UD-3 and 970 UD-3 are PCI-E lanes. LLC u talk about does not have that much of a impact becouse VRM-s r the same and HS is the same. If one does not plan to have twocards in CF or SLi then purchasing 990FXA UD-3 over 970 UD-3 is waste of moeny. 990FXA UD-5 is next better board u can buy after 970 UD-3 in Gigabyte line-up or Sabertooth if u want realy good board for overclocking.
Click to expand...

Riiight, so I'll explain this one the long way.

LLC as it works with gigabyte:
Regular: allow some vdroop
Medium: Allow vdroop or keep voltage steady
High: keep voltage steady or add a little voltage
Very high: add voltage
Extreme: Add lots of voltage.

Now, knowing this, you need to know 2 things about your CPU.

1: What is the minimum voltage required to stay stable for light usage and idle.
2: What is the minimum voltage required to stay stable under load.

In my case, my minimum voltage idle is 1.5v
Load voltage required is about 1.536v.

In my case, High is the correct LLC setting. If I had it set to Extreme, voltage would be far too high for my OC, and temps would skyrocket. If I had it on regular, my load voltage would be not enough, and I would crash.

Getting the idea?

Also, NH-D14 can not push past 4.8 24/7 stable due to thermal limitations with FX-8 chips. They just don't cool well enough with stock fans. You _need_ an H100 at minimum at that point. The voltage required to get 5.2 bench stable out of an FX-8 chip would kick you to the thermal shutdown before you got 5 seconds in unless you went out in the cold.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Riiight, so I'll explain this one the long way...
> 
> Also, NH-D14 can not push past 4.8 24/7 stable due to thermal limitations with FX-8 chips. They just don't cool well enough with stock fans. You _need_ an H100 at minimum at that point. The voltage required to get 5.2 bench stable out of an FX-8 chip would kick you to the thermal shutdown before you got 5 seconds in unless you went out in the cold.


Aint this the truth. You are spot on with the 4.8ghz is max with nh d14

I had one and 4.8ghz was max i could go to 100% full load.


----------



## itomic

Hm, look at my pics and then say that NH-D14 cant push at say 5.0Ghz. And i need to add that vents was on LOW at this Cinebench run. If they where at normal or max speed at 1300rpm, temps wolud be about 4 to 5C lower. Not every chip is the same thermalwise.

http://www.pohrani.com/?42/DW/Ji73EON/vishera-at-48ghz-cineben.png


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Hm, look at my pics and then say that NH-D14 cant push at say 5.0Ghz. And i need to add that vents was on LOW at this Cinebench run. If they where at normal or max speed at 1300rpm, temps wolud be about 4 to 5C lower. Not every chip is the same thermalwise.
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/?42/DW/Ji73EON/vishera-at-48ghz-cineben.png


Cinebench? Run IBT for 10 passes with 90% memory and report back.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm running a H100i push pull as a cooler. So I think my cooling will do fine for a while


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Hm, look at my pics and then say that NH-D14 cant push at say 5.0Ghz. And i need to add that vents was on LOW at this Cinebench run. If they where at normal or max speed at 1300rpm, temps wolud be about 4 to 5C lower. Not every chip is the same thermalwise.
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/?42/DW/Ji73EON/vishera-at-48ghz-cineben.png


not saying it cant push 5ghz. im saying you cant do a full load run past 4.8ghz and still keep thermal limit.

your cinebench run got to 50c on the core at 4.8 lol. no way are you going to do full load at 5ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Cinebench? Run IBT for 10 passes with 90% memory and report back.


he wouldnt need to do 90% memory. a 10 run at standard ibt will annihilate it


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he wouldnt need to do 90% memory. a 10 run at standard ibt will annihilate it


lol I can't even do a 5.0 run with full water cooling, my chip just takes too much voltage. Also, poast 4000 woot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> lol I can't even do a 5.0 run with full water cooling, my chip just takes too much voltage. Also, poast 4000 woot.


thats crappy. I feel your pain. i got my 5ghz voltage down to 1.52 from over 1.56.

1.56 avx ibt stable but i got that right down to 1.52. only things i do is game surf web and bit of video encoding not had a bsod yet..... touchwood


----------



## itomic

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats crappy. I feel your pain. i got my 5ghz voltage down to 1.52 from over 1.56.
> 
> 1.56 avx ibt stable but i got that right down to 1.52. only things i do is game surf web and bit of video encoding not had a bsod yet..... touchwood


Yeah, my poor chip takes 1.575v with max LLC to be stable at 5.0 and it ends up loading around 1.596v. I keep it at 4.8 for daily use and it doesn't pass 50* as I can run it with 1.445v. The funny part is I can boot and validate at 5.4 with only 1.500v.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, my poor chip takes 1.575v with max LLC to be stable at 5.0 and it ends up loading around 1.596v. I keep it at 4.8 for daily use and it doesn't pass 50* as I can run it with 1.445v. The funny part is I can boot and validate at 5.4 with only 1.500v.


I used to run at 4.8ghz too as i didnt want to run at 5ghz all the time. with the raystorm rs360 kit i wasn't reaching over 40c @4.8ghz so i figured it was a waste of money if i wasnt going to use kit to full potential lol. so i bumped back up to 5









Have you thought about selling your 8320 and getting a 8350?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> run the avx IBT at least on high for 20 runs. From what ComputerRestore said it should be around 99-100gflops but I can't quite get that I get 93-96gflops for 4.8ghz and haven't got 4.9 or 5.0ghz my chip might be able to do 4.9stable but I don't know if its up for it. Others said on this forum to run 30-50 runs for stability on high setting.


I found that the flops you get in IBT with AVX is affected by ram speed and timings, CPUNB speed, and obviously CPU frequency.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> This is just ridiculous.


I see this happen so often, more so with this chip than any other.
There is such a huge difference in the cooling needed at speeds above 4.6 ghz when all 8 cores are at 100% load vs lesser usage that people often make the claim " oh i can do 4.8 etc with on AIR etc.!".
That is possible of course, at lower loads and for very short durations on more demanding ones , but the general expectation (at least in my eyes) in this thread has been that it must keep the chip cool at 100% load on all 8 cores indefinitely before someone can make that claim.
Unfortunately these varying interpretations lead to quite a few misunderstandings and some hurt feelings. Please don't take it too personally, it simply is a different standard.


----------



## itomic

My board isnt capable for very high clocks, but with this chip ( as i said, not every chip is the same thermalwise ) my cooler is very capable. I have run P95 for hours, and IBT AVX for testing temps ( not at 4.8Ghz or 5.0Ghz becouse, as i said the board isn good enough ) and temps, when they get to some point, they do not rise any more after couple of hours ( there are some fluctuations as is usual ). IBT and P95 have higer temps then Cinebench, but not that dramaticly. Its 3C to 5C at best. Im not novice at this.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I used to run at 4.8ghz too as i didnt want to run at 5ghz all the time. with the raystorm rs360 kit i wasn't reaching over 40c @4.8ghz so i figured it was a waste of money if i wasnt going to use kit to full potential lol. so i bumped back up to 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you thought about selling your 8320 and getting a 8350?


I have, and I'm holding off after hearing rumors about a possible 8370 in the works. The chip does great with everything I want right now so I see no reason to upgrade. I might try some Indigo Extreme on it though. I'm pretty sure not having a backplate on the board is hurting my temps as well due to the block mount.


----------



## Miubhi

Got and now need help getting this baby past 4433 clock speed and keeping temps lower than 62c


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats crappy. I feel your pain. i got my 5ghz voltage down to 1.52 from over 1.56.
> 
> 1.56 avx ibt stable but i got that right down to 1.52. only things i do is game surf web and bit of video encoding not had a bsod yet..... touchwood
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my poor chip takes 1.575v with max LLC to be stable at 5.0 and it ends up loading around 1.596v. I keep it at 4.8 for daily use and it doesn't pass 50* as I can run it with 1.445v. The funny part is I can boot and validate at 5.4 with only 1.500v.
Click to expand...

That's unfortunate, but as to be expected with most 8320s, and the massive volt wall after 4.8Ghz for all PD chips. Anyway "Gecond generation Piledriver" is what's rumored to come out in the summer months. I've got my money on simply a new revision, like C3 for Deneb, but who knows, they might have tweaked something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> This is just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> I see this happen so often, more so with this chip than any other.
> There is such a huge difference in the cooling needed at speeds above 4.6 ghz when all 8 cores are at 100% load vs lesser usage that people often make the claim " oh i can do 4.8 etc with on AIR etc.!".
> That is possible of course, at lower loads and for very short durations on more demanding ones , but the general expectation (at least in my eyes) in this thread has been that it must keep the chip cool at 100% load on all 8 cores indefinitely before someone can make that claim.
> Unfortunately these varying interpretations lead to quite a few misunderstandings and some hurt feelings. Please don't take it too personally, it simply is a different standard.
Click to expand...

3 standards.

"I can game/bench"
"I can encode/stress"
"I've run Prime for 5 days, just 2 more and I'm stable!"

I'm more of the 2nd one myself... While I don't think you should spend all your time making sure it's stable, you should at least be able to max your CPU out for extended periods.

Anyway, I got tired of waiting for the next LAN for the 2 Corsair fans (off an H100) a guy was going to sell me, so I put in the 4 I had and used 2 of the XSPC fans in their place. I also used the remaining XSPC fan as a new spot fan to replace that 92mm.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Hm, look
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Hm, look at my pics and then say that NH-D14 cant push at say 5.0Ghz. And i need to add that vents was on LOW at this Cinebench run. If they where at normal or max speed at 1300rpm, temps wolud be about 4 to 5C lower. Not every chip is the same thermalwise.
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/?42/DW/Ji73EON/vishera-at-48ghz-cineben.png
> 
> 
> 
> at my pics and then say that NH-D14 cant push at say 5.0Ghz. And i need to add that vents was on LOW at this Cinebench run. If they where at normal or max speed at 1300rpm, temps wolud be about 4 to 5C lower. Not every chip is the same thermalwise.
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/?42/DW/Ji73EON/vishera-at-48ghz-cineben.png
Click to expand...

Just saying but I benched 4.8 with a CM Hyper 212 EVO on a FX 8150 which what I have heard is harder to clock on air


----------



## Zamoldac

I would like to know some temps (for comparison) for the FX-8320/ FX-8350 which are cooled using a custom loop.
I'm currently running my FX-8350 @4.8Ghz 1.488v on a 480mm rad with 8x AC F12 in push/pull @ ~900rpm and i get around 50-52c max temps when running IBT (used waterblock is Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> I would like to know some temps (for comparison) for the FX-8320/ FX-8350 which are cooled using a custom loop.
> I'm currently running my FX-8350 @4.8Ghz 1.488v on a 480mm rad with 8x AC F12 in push/pull @ ~900rpm and i get around 50-52c max temps when running IBT (used waterblock is Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light).


FX-8320 @5Ghz 1.536v

360mm (68 thick) XSPC RX360 rad
2 1650rpm XSPC fans, 4 Corsair H-series stock fans, push/pull

XSPC Raystorm block.

Max temp in IBT, 57C.

Volt wall sucks man.







I can try running at 4.8 with much lower voltage later, but simply put I don't mind the noise and it pays off.

EDIT:

4.8Ghz 1.488v - Capped off at 48C.

Simply put, you should be able to run 5Ghz if you really want to.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> I would like to know some temps (for comparison) for the FX-8320/ FX-8350 which are cooled using a custom loop.
> I'm currently running my FX-8350 @4.8Ghz 1.488v on a 480mm rad with 8x AC F12 in push/pull @ ~900rpm and i get around 50-52c max temps when running IBT (used waterblock is Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light).


Nice cooling there buddy! I wish I had some serious kit like dat. I have the money, but I am very "careful" with money







. Maybe I can win something cool like that







(You can't win if you don't try) hehe


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX-8320 @5Ghz 1.536v
> 
> 360mm (68 thick) XSPC RX360 rad
> 2 1650rpm XSPC fans, 4 Corsair H-series stock fans, push/pull
> 
> XSPC Raystorm block.
> 
> Max temp in IBT, 57C.
> 
> Volt wall sucks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try running at 4.8 with much lower voltage later, but simply put I don't mind the noise and it pays off.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.488v - Capped off at 48C.


Are you running anything in that loop? seems that i have a bad mount








PS: What Thermal compound are you using?

PS2: I can also run it @4.9Ghz with 1.5v but i don't know how much of an impact will my GTX580 have on the temps once added in the loop.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX-8320 @5Ghz 1.536v
> 
> 360mm (68 thick) XSPC RX360 rad
> 2 1650rpm XSPC fans, 4 Corsair H-series stock fans, push/pull
> 
> XSPC Raystorm block.
> 
> Max temp in IBT, 57C.
> 
> Volt wall sucks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try running at 4.8 with much lower voltage later, but simply put I don't mind the noise and it pays off.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.488v - Capped off at 48C.
> 
> Simply put, you should be able to run 5Ghz if you really want to.


what is your CPU/NB voltage for 5ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX-8320 @5Ghz 1.536v
> 
> 360mm (68 thick) XSPC RX360 rad
> 2 1650rpm XSPC fans, 4 Corsair H-series stock fans, push/pull
> 
> XSPC Raystorm block.
> 
> Max temp in IBT, 57C.
> 
> Volt wall sucks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try running at 4.8 with much lower voltage later, but simply put I don't mind the noise and it pays off.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.488v - Capped off at 48C.
> 
> Simply put, you should be able to run 5Ghz if you really want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your CPU/NB voltage for 5ghz
Click to expand...

1.2v, stock. I have never had to touch the CPU/NB.

CPU PLL is at 2.695 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX-8320 @5Ghz 1.536v
> 
> 360mm (68 thick) XSPC RX360 rad
> 2 1650rpm XSPC fans, 4 Corsair H-series stock fans, push/pull
> 
> XSPC Raystorm block.
> 
> Max temp in IBT, 57C.
> 
> Volt wall sucks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try running at 4.8 with much lower voltage later, but simply put I don't mind the noise and it pays off.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.488v - Capped off at 48C.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running anything in that loop? seems that i have a bad mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: What Thermal compound are you using?
> 
> PS2: I can also run it @4.9Ghz with 1.5v but i don't know how much of an impact will my GTX580 have on the temps once added in the loop.
Click to expand...

Your loop is fine, you're running 900RPM fans, I have 2 1650RPM and 4 2600RPM fans on my rad (running full blast mind you). Not exactly a fair comparison, you went the silent route, I went performance. Of course mine will cool a bit better, I have a jet engine next to me.

I use Liquid Ultra for paste.


----------



## Imprezzion

Kyad, I found a M5A99X EVO (R2.0) secondhand here. (€70). Is it worth the purchase over a 970A-UD3 new? (€76) in terms of overclocking?


----------



## Zamoldac

I totally overlooked that, thanks for pointing it out and also thanks for the posted results.
You gave me peace of mind







.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.2v, stock. I have never had to touch the CPU/NB.
> 
> CPU PLL is at 2.695 though.
> Your loop is fine, you're running 900RPM fans, I have 2 1650RPM and 4 2600RPM fans on my rad (running full blast mind you). Not exactly a fair comparison, you went the silent route, I went performance. Of course mine will cool a bit better, I have a jet engine next to me.
> 
> I use Liquid Ultra for paste.


so you raised you pll or vdda for the CPU to 2.69 not using fsb overclocking?


----------



## PimpSkyline

I'm sure this isnt the right place, but i can't get away from "fanboys".

Should i get the 8350 or a 3770K? I'm honestly asking. I am considering the 8350 to go along with the Next Gen Consoles and Future proofing with the 8 cores.

Thanks.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm sure this isnt the right place, but i can't get away from "fanboys".
> 
> Should i get the 8350 or a 3770K? I'm honestly asking. I am considering the 8350 to go along with the Next Gen Consoles and Future proofing with the 8 cores.
> 
> Thanks.


For the price, the FX 8350 is amazing at multi-threaded, specialist applications. It comes close to the i7 in stuff like video editing.

In general though, the i5 is better for gaming and most general usage, because single threaded applications is better. the intel is also just designed better (consumes way less power, a better overclocker in the sense that it gets better results at the overclocks it gets, much better memory controller meaning you can push past 2000mhz easily on ivy bridge, better super i/o meaning more detailed reports on the cpu). And the phenom x4 performs similarly to the fx in gaming and general applications, and is way, way cheaper than the fx and i5.

Fanboys will claim one chip is better always, but it's just that each chip is better at certain things than others. For gaming and general usage intel right now is king, so you see a lot of people clamoring that buying fx is stupid no matter what (although nothing beats the i7 if you have the money for it). Then you got amd fans who say that fx is cheaper and it's comparable and cherrypick bad reviews that say the fx beats the i5/i7. There are a few games that the fx beats the i5 in, and there's even a few popular games multi-threaded enough for that (crysis warhead i think is one of them).

Really just depends on what you do, and that you make sure you buy hardware based on your needs

Surest way to pick the wrong hardware is trying to get something 'future proof' though. Next gen consoles are not going to use 8 cores, that was an unsubstantiated report on a test model of the unconfirmed xbox 720. the ps4 is quadcore, and quadcore isn't even mainstream yet, so it's very unlikely that xbox 720 will be 8core. I guarantee it won't be, it would make no sense and it'd just make sure the xbox 720 would die as no software developer is going to spend 2 years making a game for every system, and then another 2 years making an 8 threaded xbox 720 version. You would assure no game would ever come out on the xbox 720. A lot of previous consoles have died out because they did that exact thing, they tried to use totally radical hardware that required game developers to specially code the games for them, who just said screw it and installed made a game that could be played on every other system.


----------



## d1nky

I use the term 'futute proof' as potential to sell in the future. A 8350 in a system is much more appealing to someone than a 6100. although you're right that no game is going to be octo utilised and its partly wasted money if you buy such when your intention is solely gaming. But again it has selling potential and is at the 'top' now and when the new comes out you can buy such and sell the old.

and I like your impartial statement, too many are 'fans'. me being one lol


----------



## PimpSkyline

Guys i FOLD, Game and Multitask. Sure i may not encode, but programs are using more threads then 4 now, games included.

I don't have the money for a i7, so wouldn't a 8350 or heck a 6300 be good as a Upgrade? I don't have $600 for a Intel build, i was hoping a $400 AMD would be fine. I even came here for some support. Oh well.... guess i might just hold onto my Q9550 a little longer.

Also, the PS3 has a 8 Core CPU, why can't a PS4 or 720 have it? The newer games need more power, i don't think a 1.6Ghz Quad will cut it...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Guys i FOLD, Game and Multitask. Sure i may not encode, but programs are using more threads then 4 now, games included.
> 
> I don't have the money for a i7, so wouldn't a 8350 or heck a 6300 be good as a Upgrade? I don't have $600 for a Intel build, i was hoping a $400 AMD would be fine. I even came here for some support. Oh well.... guess i might just hold onto my Q9550 a little longer.
> 
> Also, the PS3 has a 8 Core CPU, why can't a PS4 or 720 have it? The newer games need more power, i don't think a 1.6Ghz Quad will cut it...


From what I've heard and 8300 can make ~50k in Linux, it gets beat pretty bad in Windows though. When I was running a 3770k in TC it barely averaged 30k if I was lucky with work units, and this was on Ubuntu with a custom Ivy kernel. Don't pay attention to the outlier guys that crank out 50-60k on them, they cherry pick servers to look better for the team. I just sold an i7 3930k and bought this FX CPU, and I notice zero difference in daily tasks or gaming. If I didn't look inside the box I really wouldn't know I made the change. Benchmarks are lower but I don't play those, I feel like I got a good deal with the CPU at $149 and the board at $149.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> I would like to know some temps (for comparison) for the FX-8320/ FX-8350 which are cooled using a custom loop.
> I'm currently running my FX-8350 @4.8Ghz 1.488v on a 480mm rad with 8x AC F12 in push/pull @ ~900rpm and i get around 50-52c max temps when running IBT (used waterblock is Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light).


My temps are about the same as yours, I have two UT60 480mm radiators but low speed fans. Currently IBT loading around 54*C at 4.8ghz 1.464V.


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok guys, i've been quite the pain in the butt the past 2 days here, but one last question.

GB 970A UD3 (€73) vs GB 990XA UD3 (€89) if overclocking performance is important, money is important and CF/SLI isn't.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Guys i FOLD, Game and Multitask. Sure i may not encode, but programs are using more threads then 4 now, games included.
> 
> I don't have the money for a i7, so wouldn't a 8350 or heck a 6300 be good as a Upgrade? I don't have $600 for a Intel build, i was hoping a $400 AMD would be fine. I even came here for some support. Oh well.... guess i might just hold onto my Q9550 a little longer.
> 
> Also, the PS3 has a 8 Core CPU, why can't a PS4 or 720 have it? The newer games need more power, i don't think a 1.6Ghz Quad will cut it...


The PS4 will have a Custom 8 Core Jaguar APU.

Folding: You can undervolt a FX 8350 to be a low power folding machine. A mild overclock (4.5Ghz) offers great performance with only a slight increase in power and heat.

Great for multitasking and gaming.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Guys i FOLD, Game and Multitask. Sure i may not encode, but programs are using more threads then 4 now, games included.
> 
> I don't have the money for a i7, so wouldn't a 8350 or heck a 6300 be good as a Upgrade? I don't have $600 for a Intel build, i was hoping a $400 AMD would be fine. I even came here for some support. Oh well.... guess i might just hold onto my Q9550 a little longer.
> 
> Also, the PS3 has a 8 Core CPU, why can't a PS4 or 720 have it? The newer games need more power, i don't think a 1.6Ghz Quad will cut it...


I don't remember what the PS3 has but Sony announced in their live stream that PS4 is powered by an 8-core APU.

Folding it does alright. I'm glad for my 8-core though. I'm on the AMD GPU category and I need to reserve 2 cores to get the full potential out of my card. I'd pick 6 AMD cores folding over just 2 Intel cores any day.

Gaming debates ... meh. My argument is that while Intel does beat AMD in a lot of games at 720p... are you really going to notice the difference when they're both over 60 FPS minimum in higher resolutions with a decent graphic card anyways?

Prices... the general perception is that AMD beats Intel. But apparently you don't need a $250 board to overclock the Intel well? That's what I keep getting told... but I don't know for sure. I haven't gone the Intel route since Pentium I.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Prices... the general perception is that AMD beats Intel. But apparently you don't need a $250 board to overclock them well?


Neither does intel, 4.8 for 24/7 folding on i5-3570k with 100$ board


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Guys i FOLD, Game and Multitask. Sure i may not encode, but programs are using more threads then 4 now, games included.
> 
> I don't have the money for a i7, so wouldn't a 8350 or heck a 6300 be good as a Upgrade? I don't have $600 for a Intel build, i was hoping a $400 AMD would be fine. I even came here for some support. Oh well.... guess i might just hold onto my Q9550 a little longer.
> 
> Also, the PS3 has a 8 Core CPU, why can't a PS4 or 720 have it? The newer games need more power, i don't think a 1.6Ghz Quad will cut it...


I'm pretty sure intel gets higher folding numbers, and is definitely king in most games. I don't know what you mean by multi-task, you sound like one of those dell salesman "it's got a great amd a4 cpu so you can multitask and have 2 tabs of internet explorer open!" Like that's not how multi-tasking works at all.... like an fx-8350 isn't going to out-multi-task an i5, that's just absurd. And it's not like a dinky pentium or athlon ii x2 can't multi-task.

Sorry, your comment just sounds so cheesy. It's like a commercial or something, i feel like im in circuit city. "Buy the brand new HP Celeron! Dual core so you can really multitask!". RAM is what you need for multi-tasking, i dont even.

i7 is not worth it for overwhelming majority of users, but the i5 is similarly priced to the 8350 while crushes it in games and single threaded applications and streaming, whereas the fx just marginally beats the i5 only in very specialized applications (and overclocking further makes the gap between fx and 8350 in such applications). If you have money for an 8350, you have money for the i5. Get the i5 for gaming/general usage, get 8350 for rendering and multi-threaded, non-gaming, non-streaming workloads.

Phenom ii x4 even beats the fx in some applications, for gaming the phenom x4 is just the same as the fx.
Quote:


> Also, the PS3 has a 8 Core CPU, why can't a PS4 or 720 have it? The newer games need more power, i don't think a 1.6Ghz Quad will cut it...


It's not really accurate to call the cell cpu that the ps3 has as an 8 core. It would be like calling the fx 8350 an 8core, or less so really. You do realize that like, a 3ghz intel is not comparable to a 3 ghz amd is not comparable to a 3 ghz ps3 cpu right? They all have different architectures and designs and memory and threads and cores and floating point/integer points....

The PS3 is basically getting a revamp of the cell cpu they had, which is not an 8 core but more like 8 modules dedicated to different tasks rather than working together, and the 720 is totally unconfirmed but it seems like it will be similar, a low speed at ~2ghz cpu with a bunch of modules dedicated to different tasks, and the focus all on the GPU and efficiency rather than power.

Newer games don't really need much CPU power, it's mostly GPU. In that regard, the xbox 360 and ps3 were pretty good when they came out. The new ps4 is going to be another cell cpu where the cores are not really working together on a workload, they are independently dedicated to different tasks so in the end you got like a quadcore.

I can assure you that the CPUs on the new consoles are not going to be nearly as powerful as not just the i5, but the fx 8350 either.
Quote:


> Prices... the general perception is that AMD beats Intel. But apparently you don't need a $250 board to overclock them well? That's what I keep getting told... but I don't know for sure. I haven't gone the Intel route since Pentium I.


AMD and Intel boards cost about the same over all. With AMD the VRM gets so hot that in the end you have to pay for an expensive board with a high quality VRM to get as reliable an overclock compared to an intel system. And then the new am3+ is kinda expensive, from what I looked at it seemed that amd is slightly more expensive than intel.

I paid $79 for my Z77X-UD5h, which is a slightly above range board. I paid $20 for my Z77A-G41 board which is a low end budget board. You can generally find high quality boards around $80-120 to overclock with.


----------



## Ghost12

I have just ordered the fx8320 as found it at a bargain uk price. I will be replacing my [email protected] 1.48 247 multi oc. What without reading the whole thread has been the major difference between the 8320/8350, are they definitely binned differently? From what i can see from the forums the vishera is pretty much on par for [email protected] vcores that were relavent to the zambezi version also, is there any difference in the two with say the vcore wall as it were. For example my fx8120 can do up to round 4.4 on only 1.38 but to get 4.7 its a msssive jump to 1.48. I have never had it stable above 4.7. Benched at 4.9 but never bf3 stable or any stability test.

I have bought this new cpu, on its way in the post, to hopefully get some more out of my 7870 crossfire gpu setup. I only really play bf3 and even at 4.7 i see some horrid bottlenecks in the most cpu intense places, i still get great frames but my cards are not pushed like they should be. If the vishera hits 4.7 or above will i see better gpu utilisation?

Thanks


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Prices... the general perception is that AMD beats Intel. But apparently you don't need a $250 board to overclock them well?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does intel, 4.8 for 24/7 folding on i5-3570k with 100$ board
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> AMD and Intel boards cost about the same over all. With AMD the VRM gets so hot that in the end you have to pay for an expensive board with a high quality VRM to get as reliable an overclock compared to an intel system. And then the new am3+ is kinda expensive, from what I looked at it seemed that amd is slightly more expensive than intel.
> 
> I paid $79 for my Z77X-UD5h, which is a slightly above range board. I paid $20 for my Z77A-G41 board which is a low end budget board. You can generally find high quality boards around $80-120 to overclock with.


I have edited my post about the cost of motherboard. I was talking about Intel. You apparently don't need a flagship motherboard to overclock Intel which just does not make sense to me.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> . A 8350 in a system is much more appealing to someone than a 6100. although you're right that no game is going to be octo utilised and its partly wasted money if you buy such when your intention is solely gaming.


There are already games that push 8 cores. Frostbite 2 based games like BF3 and most likely BF4, the latest NFS, Medal of Honor Warfighter and Cryengine 3 games , like Crysis 3 and most likely Star Citizen. Intel quads are solid as rock but the FX line looks increasingly relevant as time goes by.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.2v, stock. I have never had to touch the CPU/NB.
> 
> CPU PLL is at 2.695 though.
> Your loop is fine, you're running 900RPM fans, I have 2 1650RPM and 4 2600RPM fans on my rad (running full blast mind you). Not exactly a fair comparison, you went the silent route, I went performance. Of course mine will cool a bit better, I have a jet engine next to me.
> 
> I use Liquid Ultra for paste.
> 
> 
> 
> so you raised you pll or vdda for the CPU to 2.69 not using fsb overclocking?
Click to expand...

Ya, normally lets me knock .025v off Vcore and keep stable. Weird, but it was found to help stability waaaaay early in this thread, and it worked, so I left it. Recently tried again with the 4.8 test, 2.5v vs 2.695v, let me drop from 1.45v Vcore to 1.425v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Kyad, I found a M5A99X EVO (R2.0) secondhand here. (€70). Is it worth the purchase over a 970A-UD3 new? (€76) in terms of overclocking?


I'm going to say yes, because you're going to get so much more with the ASUS board in terms of features, and it will probably overclock about the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok guys, i've been quite the pain in the butt the past 2 days here, but one last question.
> 
> GB 970A UD3 (€73) vs GB 990XA UD3 (€89) if overclocking performance is important, money is important and CF/SLI isn't.


IF (big if, because I don't know) the 990X-UD3 has all the LLC settings, it will be a better choice. If not, just get the 970a.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> How did you mount that fan over your VRMs?
> 
> Paladine


I didn't, it's actually resting on the backplate of my top GPU, tucked in partly behind the back 120mm fan.

@Belial

PS4 will be running on an 8-core AMD chip. Sorry if that annoys you, but it is. PS3's Cell chip was also 8-core, with one dedicated to the hardware, one to the OS, and the remainder for whatever the devs wanted to do with it.

Also, 8350 is an 8-core, and if you think RAM is what you need to multitask you're so sadly mistaken it isn't even close to funny. I have 32GB in 3 systems and 16GB in another, I dare you to argue that with me.

Either be productive and helpful, or since you do not seem to have an 8300 chip yourself, get out. You are not a member of the club, and are not asking for our help. You came in and have, so far, done nothing but spout false information and tried to stop a user from buying AMD in a section that does not concern you, when he posted in here to get away from your like in the first place. Go back to the intel sub forum.


----------



## WishinItWas

Hey guys,
New to the forum and have not had current gen components in years. Recently built a new rig and unfortunately at the moment I'm handicapped by the Gigabvyte 990FXA-UD3 FB BIOS as it wont allow you to tweak voltages or multipliers in the BIOS currently. I have, what I would consider, a decent air setup and my 8350 idles at 25C-27C and reaches 42C-45C under Prime95 tests with stock settings.

I know many factors are involved, however, what have you all experienced as a voltage point that really jumps the temps? I know I wont be running 5GHz with my setup and that's fine but would a mild 4.6GHz OC really jump my temps?

Again just looking to hear some personal experiences on what clock/voltage really starts to ramp up the temps. The Noctua C14 helps with some localized MB cooling as well because of its size.

Reference pic of the build


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure intel gets higher folding numbers, and is definitely king in most games. I don't know what you mean by multi-task, you sound like one of those dell salesman "it's got a great amd a4 cpu so you can multitask and have 2 tabs of internet explorer open!" Like that's not how multi-tasking works at all.... like an fx-8350 isn't going to out-multi-task an i5, that's just absurd. And it's not like a dinky pentium or athlon ii x2 can't multi-task.
> 
> Sorry, your comment just sounds so cheesy. It's like a commercial or something, i feel like im in circuit city. "Buy the brand new HP Celeron! Dual core so you can really multitask!". RAM is what you need for multi-tasking, i dont even.
> 
> i7 is not worth it for overwhelming majority of users, but the i5 is similarly priced to the 8350 while crushes it in games and single threaded applications and streaming, whereas the fx just marginally beats the i5 only in very specialized applications (and overclocking further makes the gap between fx and 8350 in such applications). If you have money for an 8350, you have money for the i5. Get the i5 for gaming/general usage, get 8350 for rendering and multi-threaded, non-gaming, non-streaming workloads.
> 
> Phenom ii x4 even beats the fx in some applications, for gaming the phenom x4 is just the same as the fx.
> It's not really accurate to call the cell cpu that the ps3 has as an 8 core. It would be like calling the fx 8350 an 8core, or less so really. You do realize that like, a 3ghz intel is not comparable to a 3 ghz amd is not comparable to a 3 ghz ps3 cpu right? They all have different architectures and designs and memory and threads and cores and floating point/integer points....
> 
> The PS3 is basically getting a revamp of the cell cpu they had, which is not an 8 core but more like 8 modules dedicated to different tasks rather than working together, and the 720 is totally unconfirmed but it seems like it will be similar, a low speed at ~2ghz cpu with a bunch of modules dedicated to different tasks, and the focus all on the GPU and efficiency rather than power.
> 
> Newer games don't really need much CPU power, it's mostly GPU. In that regard, the xbox 360 and ps3 were pretty good when they came out. The new ps4 is going to be another cell cpu where the cores are not really working together on a workload, they are independently dedicated to different tasks so in the end you got like a quadcore.
> 
> I can assure you that the CPUs on the new consoles are not going to be nearly as powerful as not just the i5, but the fx 8350 either.
> AMD and Intel boards cost about the same over all. With AMD the VRM gets so hot that in the end you have to pay for an expensive board with a high quality VRM to get as reliable an overclock compared to an intel system. And then the new am3+ is kinda expensive, from what I looked at it seemed that amd is slightly more expensive than intel.
> 
> I paid $79 for my Z77X-UD5h, which is a slightly above range board. I paid $20 for my Z77A-G41 board which is a low end budget board. You can generally find high quality boards around $80-120 to overclock with.


i5's dont CRUSH the 8350 lol the difference in fps is marginal and not like how you portray it to be.

Also you dont say whether or not you bought your boards second hand. Z77X-UD5h is alot more to buy brand new than your 79$. here in uk cheapest is around 147£ which equates to around $222.94 lol.

Nice attempt in trying to come across you actually know things when n essence you are just a troll

why would you come to this thread anyhow and try to stir up false information


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WishinItWas*
> 
> Hey guys,
> New to the forum and have not had current gen components in years. Recently built a new rig and unfortunately at the moment I'm handicapped by the Gigabvyte 990FXA-UD3 FB BIOS as it wont allow you to tweak voltages or multipliers in the BIOS currently. I have, what I would consider, a decent air setup and my 8350 idles at 25C-27C and reaches 42C-45C under Prime95 tests with stock settings.
> 
> I know many factors are involved, however, what have you all experienced as a voltage point that really jumps the temps? I know I wont be running 5GHz with my setup and that's fine but would a mild 4.6GHz OC really jump my temps?
> 
> Again just looking to hear some personal experiences on what clock/voltage really starts to ramp up the temps. The Noctua C14 helps with some localized MB cooling as well because of its size.
> 
> Reference pic of the build


4.8 you hit a huge voltage wall.

I don't know why your BIOS won't let you tweak, what revision of the board do you have, and what BIOS version is it running?


----------



## WishinItWas

Its the Rev 3.0 on the latest (of two) BIOS releases,FB. I have been over in the thread for the board on these forums and its been determined that the setting to allow you to take everything off "auto" (I forget what the acronym) was left out of the Rev 3 BIOS's .....waiting on Gigabyte to remedy ....

Edit: Voltage wall at 4.8 noted, I would like to start at a rock solid stable 4.6 to see what my temps are. I would like to remain in the low 50'sC even if I can run at 4.8. Thanks for the reply


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> My board isnt capable for very high clocks, but with this chip ( as i said, not every chip is the same thermalwise ) my cooler is very capable. I have run P95 for hours, and IBT AVX for testing temps ( not at 4.8Ghz or 5.0Ghz becouse, as i said the board isn good enough ) and temps, when they get to some point, they do not rise any more after couple of hours ( there are some fluctuations as is usual ). IBT and P95 have higer temps then Cinebench, but not that dramaticly. Its 3C to 5C at best. Im not novice at this.


My experience is that once you go above 4.66 GHZ on my FX-8350 the thermals start a steep parabolic curve upwards. So if your fan is a good one, it may be more than adequate at 4.66 but when you start to approach 4.76 GHZ under load forget about it, unless you have a golden chip you will be, forced to upgrade your fan to either a close loop liquid cooler like H100i or H110i or even a custom loop.


----------



## itomic

I will not in my everyday usage run IBT, so i really dont think that i have problems with cooling. As i posted picture, in Cinebench at 1.52V ( wich i dont need for 4.6Ghz ) at 4.8Ghz, and with low rpm on fans i get up to 50C cores and 63C CPU socket, wich is way below red zone. I really dont see any reason for upgrade, and i like it like this wheres my set-up inaudible !! Why wolud anyone wonnna 4.8Ghz, and jet turbine noise next to table ??


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm? Rev 3 boards lacking voltage control?

I bought a 970A UD3 cause I had some €13 discount value left from previous purchases so it was the best deal.

I really hoped it was a rev 3 since that means it's out of the box ready for Vishera which the earlier rev's aren't. but if that's true i'll send it back again lol.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WishinItWas*
> 
> Hey guys,
> New to the forum and have not had current gen components in years. Recently built a new rig and unfortunately at the moment I'm handicapped by the Gigabvyte 990FXA-UD3 FB BIOS as it wont allow you to tweak voltages or multipliers in the BIOS currently. I have, what I would consider, a decent air setup and my 8350 idles at 25C-27C and reaches 42C-45C under Prime95 tests with stock settings.
> 
> I know many factors are involved, however, what have you all experienced as a voltage point that really jumps the temps? I know I wont be running 5GHz with my setup and that's fine but would a mild 4.6GHz OC really jump my temps?
> 
> Again just looking to hear some personal experiences on what clock/voltage really starts to ramp up the temps. The Noctua C14 helps with some localized MB cooling as well because of its size.


to stop the lock multiplyer, log to bios, disable hpc mode. go back into bios make your changes and enable hpc mode and it will allow the changes to happen.


----------



## zylonite

Help please:

I am using the stock cooler and my temps hit 40 degrees in Idle because it doesn't clock down. The CPU is constantly running at 4.12 GHz even in idle. I have enabled cool&quite in the bios but the clock stay high even if my CPU usage is zero.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WishinItWas*
> 
> Hey guys,
> New to the forum and have not had current gen components in years. Recently built a new rig and unfortunately at the moment I'm handicapped by the Gigabvyte 990FXA-UD3 FB BIOS as it wont allow you to tweak voltages or multipliers in the BIOS currently. I have, what I would consider, a decent air setup and my 8350 idles at 25C-27C and reaches 42C-45C under Prime95 tests with stock settings.
> 
> I know many factors are involved, however, what have you all experienced as a voltage point that really jumps the temps? I know I wont be running 5GHz with my setup and that's fine but would a mild 4.6GHz OC really jump my temps?
> 
> Again just looking to hear some personal experiences on what clock/voltage really starts to ramp up the temps. The Noctua C14 helps with some localized MB cooling as well because of its size.
> 
> 
> 
> to stop the lock multiplier, log to bios, disable hpc mode. go back into bios make your changes and enable hpc mode and it will allow the changes to happen.
Click to expand...

If I get confirmation that that works, I swear I'll put that in the OP for future Giga 3.0 users.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WishinItWas*
> 
> Hey guys,
> New to the forum and have not had current gen components in years. Recently built a new rig and unfortunately at the moment I'm handicapped by the Gigabvyte 990FXA-UD3 FB BIOS as it wont allow you to tweak voltages or multipliers in the BIOS currently. I have, what I would consider, a decent air setup and my 8350 idles at 25C-27C and reaches 42C-45C under Prime95 tests with stock settings.
> 
> I know many factors are involved, however, what have you all experienced as a voltage point that really jumps the temps? I know I wont be running 5GHz with my setup and that's fine but would a mild 4.6GHz OC really jump my temps?
> 
> Again just looking to hear some personal experiences on what clock/voltage really starts to ramp up the temps. The Noctua C14 helps with some localized MB cooling as well because of its size.
> 
> 
> 
> to stop the lock multiplier, log to bios, disable hpc mode. go back into bios make your changes and enable hpc mode and it will allow the changes to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I get confirmation that that works, I swear I'll put that in the OP for future Giga 3.0 users.
Click to expand...

it does, just look at the recent 8350/20 and 990fxa threads I answered recently









Alsong as the hpc mode is enable the multiy is locked. You have to disable hpc mode, reboot. log in bios and then make changes and re activate hpc mode. With hpc mode enable also fixes the fluxuating multiplyer. where it drops down to 14.5 and cpu speed to 2.9.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> the ud3 is the problem, well the bios is anyway. To oc that board, you will need to
> turn off all power saving features. including hpc mode.
> set the fsb or multiplyer you want reboot to login screen or desk top.
> then restart and turn hpc mode on. Stress test.
> if you goto change any setting in the bios turn off hpc mode, reboot. then go back into the bios and make changes. load to user screen or desk top, restart turn hpc mode on.
> 
> In simple, to stop the multiplyer from dropping turn hpc mode on. once on, only thing that can be change in bios is fsb or the pc wont boot. you have to diable hpc, make change , reboot, then turn it back on.
> 
> you wont get any throttling till you hit around 64c with hpc mode enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommycat95*
> 
> u da man!
> 
> Thanks Noobdown, appreciate your help. I did what you said about HPC mode. Initially, with the multiplier set to 22 and the cpu speed at 4400 MHz, I enabled HPC mode and BAM, Prime 95 said hardware failure on its first iteration of the test. I disabled HPC mode and tried Prime95 at the same 4400 MHz setting and even this time (HPC mode disabled), it said hardware failure on the first iteration of the stress test and stopped the worker threads.
> 
> Then I reflashed the UEFI bios and with HPC disabled, I changed the multiplier to 21 (4200 MHz). Ran Prime95 and there were no errors. I went back into the bios and turned HPC mode to enable. Running Prime95 with 4200 MHz and HPC mode enabled. No errors so far and temps are between 47-50c. The core speed is solid at 4219 MHz. I guess without further tweaking the Vcore and other settings, this is probably the most stable to be at. Thank you for your help, appreciated.
> 
> t


http://www.overclock.net/t/1365071/amd-fx-8320-with-gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-ver-3-0


----------



## WishinItWas

Oh wow that's convoluted as you know what but thanks for the information!! I cant wait to get this working.


----------



## Imprezzion

But, is voltage control working with the Rev 3.0 boards??


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> But, is voltage control working with the Rev 3.0 boards??


Yes it works fine. I returned mine as I don't feel the workarounds are right considering the length of time the board has been around. If they wanted to UEFI it then they should have waited until a thoroughly tested and validated UEFI was ready rather than shovel this crap onto users.


----------



## lastguytom

you are right to ask that guy to leave, I have a 8350 asus sabertooth r1,0 and a radeon 7970 combo it a fantastic combo. I am the local guy who people ask me about what should i buy intel or amd
i ask them questions 1st about how much they want to spend and what they are going to use the computer for most of the time. i myself love AMD..AM I A FANBOY MAYBE? BUT I AM HONEST IN
my opinion of cpu and mb and gpu right now Intel is the top dog in overall cpu performance across all production software and nnvidia had the edge in some rendering software,but the 8350
keeps up with some of the intel i5 and i7 in gaming , and the cost 50 to over 100 dollars less than i5 or i7 in some e-stores. plus the Mbs for amd give you more features for less money, So you can use that money on ram or a good gpu you name it. whould i recommend a amd 1st yes, but if the person wants a intel i give them the reason why they should have a i5 or a i7 , and same with the video cards.
i don't jump over to intel i5 or i7 or nvidia to bash them, that high school b.s. who has the bigger package or who prettier. tHIS GUY IS LIKE THE TROLLS IN THESE mmo games....go back under your bridge and stay there


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I got my board today. It's a Rev 1.2 970A UD3 and not a 3.0!

I sure hope the F7 BIOS is installed because otherwise my FX8320 isn't going to POST







.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> you are right to ask that guy to leave, I have a 8350 asus sabertooth r1,0 and a radeon 7970 combo it a fantastic combo. I am the local guy who people ask me about what should i buy intel or amd
> i ask them questions 1st about how much they want to spend and what they are going to use the computer for most of the time. i myself love AMD..AM I A FANBOY MAYBE? BUT I AM HONEST IN
> my opinion of cpu and mb and gpu right now Intel is the top dog in overall cpu performance across all production software and nnvidia had the edge in some rendering software,but the 8350
> keeps up with some of the intel i5 and i7 in gaming , and the cost 50 to over 100 dollars less than i5 or i7 in some e-stores. plus the Mbs for amd give you more features for less money, So you can use that money on ram or a good gpu you name it. whould i recommend a amd 1st yes, but if the person wants a intel i give them the reason why they should have a i5 or a i7 , and same with the video cards.
> i don't jump over to intel i5 or i7 or nvidia to bash them, that high school b.s. who has the bigger package or who prettier. tHIS GUY IS LIKE THE TROLLS IN THESE mmo games....go back under your bridge and stay there


All I can say that the way you type is hard as f*** to read. But I guess you got some good points there if someone can read that, hehe.


----------



## Ghost12

I read somewhere the other day there is a version of IBT that works better with vishera, i am sat eagerly awaiting the postman to arrive with my fx8320 and ready to start the oc, does anyone have a link to the better IBT for amd?

Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I read somewhere the other day there is a version of IBT that works better with vishera, i am sat eagerly awaiting the postman to arrive with my fx8320 and ready to start the oc, does anyone have a link to the better IBT for amd?
> 
> Thanks


here you go and welcome to the thread









IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> here you go and welcome to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


Brilliant , thanks.... now where is the post man lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Brilliant , thanks.... now where is the post man lol


for it to work though i think you have to install the hotfixes for the fx chips if you are on windows 7. pre fix you get 45gflops post fix and you get 90.

if you are on *windows 7 and service pack 1* install the fixes. You have to install one before the other and i forgot which one it is lol. so if you get an error with one try the other first.

hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for it to work though i think you have to install the hotfixes for the fx chips if you are on windows 7. pre fix you get 45gflops post fix and you get 90.
> 
> if you are on *windows 7 and service pack 1* install the fixes. You have to install one before the other and i forgot which one it is lol. so if you get an error with one try the other first.
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


I am on windows 8. Think they are already built in


----------



## fiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's unfortunate, but as to be expected with most 8320s, and the massive volt wall after 4.8Ghz for all PD chips. Anyway "Gecond generation Piledriver" is what's rumored to come out in the summer months. I've got my money on simply a new revision, like C3 for Deneb, but who knows, they might have tweaked something.
> 3 standards.
> 
> "I can game/bench"
> "I can encode/stress"
> "I've run Prime for 5 days, just 2 more and I'm stable!"
> 
> I'm more of the 2nd one myself... While I don't think you should spend all your time making sure it's stable, you should at least be able to max your CPU out for extended periods.
> 
> Anyway, I got tired of waiting for the next LAN for the 2 Corsair fans (off an H100) a guy was going to sell me, so I put in the 4 I had and used 2 of the XSPC fans in their place. I also used the remaining XSPC fan as a new spot fan to replace that 92mm.


I have basically the same casing (chinese knockoff called Space) got 4 fans in right now and only thing Ivd done so far is up the multiplier to get me to 4.6.Been playing ACB and crysis 2 all day for 2 days now and its rock stable


----------



## Ghost12

Just took delivery of my new 8320. Which batch numbers are considered the high overclockers?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just took delivery of my new 8320. Which batch numbers are considered the high overclockers?


Youll have to check on page 1 and go down the list


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Youll have to check on page 1 and go down the list


Thanks will do. Stock vid 1.3750 just running 10 passes at stock of the Ibt you gave me, 26c max cores ten passes

Pumped it straight to 4.8 with 1.48 vcore passed 10 passes with max 43c cores]

Its looking good, my fx8120 [email protected] 4.7


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks will do. Stock vid 1.3750 just running 10 passes at stock of the Ibt you gave me, 26c max cores ten passes
> 
> Pumped it straight to 4.8 with 1.48 vcore passed 10 passes with max 43c cores]
> 
> Its looking good, my fx8120 [email protected] 4.7


Sweet now head for 5ghz









you got the board and cooling to do it with


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Sweet now head for 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got the board and cooling to do it with


Just tried 5ghz, took 1.52 to post into os, ultra llc, failed on 5 passes of ibt, set to 1.55 failed at 8 passes well within temps 51c

Dropped it to 4.9 with 1.5 set and failed at 5 passes, bumped to 1.52 ran again passed 10 passes with 1.54 under full load 43c cores

Have to stop for now time to get the kids from school

Interesting cpu so far, better by 200mhz than my fx8120 so far


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> All I can say that the way you type is hard as f*** to read. But I guess you got some good points there if someone can read that, hehe.


He had a stroke years ago, he mentioned it before.


----------



## fiki

So guys,

I got the extra 400w psu and not much else.I plan to go for water later on but for now can I try anything on my specs? I got stuck with 970 d3 no vm cooling but ca I like add heatsink/fan there to cool it down?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just tried 5ghz, took 1.52 to post into os, ultra llc, failed on 5 passes of ibt, set to 1.55 failed at 8 passes well within temps 51c
> 
> Dropped it to 4.9 with 1.5 set and failed at 5 passes, bumped to 1.52 ran again passed 10 passes with 1.54 under full load 43c cores
> 
> Have to stop for now time to get the kids from school
> 
> Interesting cpu so far, better by 200mhz than my fx8120 so far


you have the sane VID as i do.. did you by chance get a batch number? iot takes about 1.55v with extreme LLC for me to hit 5.06 stable. im sure it will be close to the same for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fiki*
> 
> So guys,
> 
> I got the extra 400w psu and not much else.I plan to go for water later on but for now can I try anything on my specs? I got stuck with 970 d3 no vm cooling but ca I like add heatsink/fan there to cool it down?


you are not going far at all,, you need VRM cooling and depending all of what you are doing the PSU may not be enough for higher clocks either.. would you please post your rig in your sig


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I got my board today. It's a Rev 1.2 970A UD3 and not a 3.0!
> 
> I sure hope the F7 BIOS is installed because otherwise my FX8320 isn't going to POST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It'll post with Bulldozer BIOSs (or should) it just won't work well until updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Youll have to check on page 1 and go down the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks will do. Stock vid 1.3750 just running 10 passes at stock of the Ibt you gave me, 26c max cores ten passes
> 
> Pumped it straight to 4.8 with 1.48 vcore passed 10 passes with max 43c cores]
> 
> Its looking good, my fx8120 [email protected] 4.7
Click to expand...

Raystorm RX360's ftw.









Really though, you just overclocked farther on a chip with higher IPC, win-win. Should be able to hit 5.0 if you like too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Sweet now head for 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got the board and cooling to do it with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried 5ghz, took 1.52 to post into os, ultra llc, failed on 5 passes of ibt, set to 1.55 failed at 8 passes well within temps 51c
> 
> Dropped it to 4.9 with 1.5 set and failed at 5 passes, bumped to 1.52 ran again passed 10 passes with 1.54 under full load 43c cores
> 
> Have to stop for now time to get the kids from school
> 
> Interesting cpu so far, better by 200mhz than my fx8120 so far
Click to expand...

Cmon, hit 5Ghz, I don't wanna be the only 8320 to get that high.









My VID is 1.35v, so not too far from ya. If you know your batch number, be sure to add your info after you finalize your OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fiki*
> 
> So guys,
> 
> I got the extra 400w psu and not much else.I plan to go for water later on but for now can I try anything on my specs? I got stuck with 970 d3 no vm cooling but ca I like add heatsink/fan there to cool it down?


Yes actually. Check out the top of the AMD VRMs theread for some generic and AMD-specific VRM coolers:

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

Keep in mind however, with just 4+1, you won't be getting very far even with cooling with the FX-8 chips.


----------



## Ghost12

Back home time for more playing with this fx8320

My batch number is 1233

So far i have 4.9ghz with 1.52vcore in bios and 1.54 under Ibt load, just multiplier.

I have failed so far in my two attempts to stabilize 5ghz but only had half hour this afternoon to play with it before picking the kids from school, I attempted 5ghz at 1.5 vcore and failed to post, 1.52 got me into windows and failed 5 passes of Ibt, 1.55 got me 8 passes before i wound it down to 4.9. I have not hit thermals once yet at any of the settings, max 51c.

I am reluctant to push it past 1.55 vcore in pursuit of 5ghz unless its safe to do so. Is there any settings yet i could change or could help with the 5ghz mark. I am about to try manually setting the vrm phase rather than using the cpu vdda setting as suggested to me by another member

Will report back

Edit - Set the vrm freq to 400, vcore in [email protected] with ultra llc 5ghz with just multi, just passed 10 passes of Ibt at a max core temp of 47c in hw monitor with 1.57 under full load.

I will now try 20 passes


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Back home time for more playing with this fx8320
> 
> My batch number is 1233
> 
> So far i have 4.9ghz with 1.52vcore in bios and 1.54 under Ibt load, just multiplier.
> 
> I have failed so far in my two attempts to stabilize 5ghz but only had half hour this afternoon to play with it before picking the kids from school, I attempted 5ghz at 1.5 vcore and failed to post, 1.52 got me into windows and failed 5 passes of Ibt, 1.55 got me 8 passes before i wound it down to 4.9. I have not hit thermals once yet at any of the settings, max 51c.
> 
> I am reluctant to push it past 1.55 vcore in pursuit of 5ghz unless its safe to do so. Is there any settings yet i could change or could help with the 5ghz mark. I am about to try manually setting the vrm phase rather than using the cpu vdda setting as suggested to me by another member
> 
> Will report back
> 
> Edit - Set the vrm freq to 400, vcore in [email protected] with ultra llc 5ghz with just multi, just passed 10 passes of Ibt at a max core temp of 47c in hw monitor with 1.57 under full load.
> 
> I will now try 20 passes


Im 1236.

having exact same issues getting to 5, let me know if you succeed!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Back home time for more playing with this fx8320
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My batch number is 1233
> 
> So far i have 4.9ghz with 1.52vcore in bios and 1.54 under Ibt load, just multiplier.
> 
> I have failed so far in my two attempts to stabilize 5ghz but only had half hour this afternoon to play with it before picking the kids from school, I attempted 5ghz at 1.5 vcore and failed to post, 1.52 got me into windows and failed 5 passes of Ibt, 1.55 got me 8 passes before i wound it down to 4.9. I have not hit thermals once yet at any of the settings, max 51c.
> 
> I am reluctant to push it past 1.55 vcore in pursuit of 5ghz unless its safe to do so. Is there any settings yet i could change or could help with the 5ghz mark. I am about to try manually setting the vrm phase rather than using the cpu vdda setting as suggested to me by another member
> 
> Will report back
> 
> Edit - Set the vrm freq to 400, vcore in [email protected] with ultra llc 5ghz with just multi, just passed 10 passes of Ibt at a max core temp of 47c in hw monitor with 1.57 under full load.
> 
> I will now try 20 passes


i got a sabertooth r2 board so heres my bios screens for fx 8350. might give you bit of idea


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I will not in my everyday usage run IBT, so i really dont think that i have problems with cooling. As i posted picture, in Cinebench at 1.52V ( wich i dont need for 4.6Ghz ) at 4.8Ghz, and with low rpm on fans i get up to 50C cores and 63C CPU socket, wich is way below red zone. I really dont see any reason for upgrade, and i like it like this wheres my set-up inaudible !! Why wolud anyone wonnna 4.8Ghz, and jet turbine noise next to table ??


There is an expandable closed loop liquid cooling system that is whisper silent even under full load. It is the Swiftech H220. It has apowerful pump that is quiet , extremely quiet fans, and a copper radiator NOT aluminum.It is built so that additional radiators or gpu header can be added. It comes prefilled and if you do not expand unit, the coolant will be good for 3 years.. The tubing is very flexible and of greater diameter than Corsair and and the closed loop competitors offer. The fittings are designed never to come loose and and of the highest quality.Swiftech manufactures there own pump and is a leader in custom loop0 cooling. They are going to break down the doors to the closed loop cooling market with the H220. I can ssure you that you will not regret considering this option I am buying the H320 when it comes out in a couple of months it has a 360mm radiator and otherwise is identical to the H220. Check out the Swiftech forum on this website. It is full of information that is inavaluable. The H220 is available NOW in Europe.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If I get confirmation that that works, I swear I'll put that in the OP for future Giga 3.0 users.


Should all overclockers enable HPC mode as a general rule in our overclocking???


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Should all overclockers enable HPC mode as a general rule in our overclocking???


I always have it enabled with cool n quiet etc.

some reviewers have said it stops the cpu from downclocking under full load. Not sure if its true or not though


----------



## Deadboy90

Quick question: do you guys think that the Folding @ home is a viable stress test for CPU or GPU overclocks?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Should all overclockers enable HPC mode as a general rule in our overclocking???
> 
> 
> 
> I always have it enabled with cool n quiet etc.
> 
> some reviewers have said it stops the cpu from downclocking under full load. Not sure if its true or not though
Click to expand...

It is true. But with the 990 eufi bios you need to disable and reenable to change the multiplyer . with hpc enable you wont see throttling till you at the recomemded safe temp, ie 62c for the 8300.


----------



## Ghost12

Passed 20 passes of Ibt max temp was 47c. The minimum gflop was 84.35 and the maximum was 91.778. Is this about right?

I am now going to run a couple of benches because i have no idea if my psu can power the cpu at this vcore and ghz as well as my 2 x hd7870 being under some load.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Passed 20 passes of Ibt max temp was 47c. The minimum gflop was 84.35 and the maximum was 91.778. Is this about right?
> 
> I am now going to run a couple of benches because i have no idea if my psu can power the cpu at this vcore and ghz as well as my 2 x hd7870 being under some load.


yeah you are on target for the most part


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Passed 20 passes of Ibt max temp was 47c. The minimum gflop was 84.35 and the maximum was 91.778. Is this about right?
> 
> I am now going to run a couple of benches because i have no idea if my psu can power the cpu at this vcore and ghz as well as my 2 x hd7870 being under some load.


Nice temp for 5ghz









gflops are about normal so nothing to worry about


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice temp for 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflops are about normal so nothing to worry about


First bench in

Cinebench 11.5

Single core bench - 1.32
Cpu - 8.49

Not looked at benches for a while so don`t know if good or not. The max i [email protected] with my fx8120 was 7.5

Going to run 3dmark11 now see what happens


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> First bench in
> 
> Cinebench 11.5
> 
> Single core bench - 1.32
> Cpu - 8.49
> 
> Not looked at benches for a while so don`t know if good or not. The max i [email protected] with my fx8120 was 7.5
> 
> Going to run 3dmark11 now see what happens


you are way on target thats around what I get for cine.. looks like you chips is almost exactly like mine.. you should be able to hit 5 but that is if you are will to push the extra volts for the 100 - 150mhz difference.. after that Ive noticed a steep incline in voltage needed


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you are way on target thats around what I get for cine.. looks like you chips is almost exactly like mine.. you should be able to hit 5 but that is if you are will to push the extra volts for the 100 - 150mhz difference.. after that Ive noticed a steep incline in voltage needed


That is at 5ghz. 1.56 in bios 1.57 under load. Just tried running 3dmark 11 and i got a freeze up, i have a feeling im at the limit of my psu, just going to load up steam and try a game bench instead


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> First bench in
> 
> Cinebench 11.5
> 
> Single core bench - 1.32
> Cpu - 8.49
> 
> Not looked at benches for a while so don`t know if good or not. The max i [email protected] with my fx8120 was 7.5
> 
> Going to run 3dmark11 now see what happens


For reference i just did a cinebench run for ya lol

fx 8350
single 1.33
cpu 8.61


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That is at 5ghz. 1.56 in bios 1.57 under load. Just tried running 3dmark 11 and i got a freeze up, i have a feeling im at the limit of my psu, just going to load up steam and try a game bench instead


ooh ok. insert fry meme here... "not sure if you got a decent chip or if mine should be an 8320" haha!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ooh ok. insert fry meme here... "not sure if you got a decent chip or if mine should be an 8320" haha!


Must be something wrong with my 3dmark 11 , going to uninstall and download it again. I have just run the dirt showdown built in benchmark(all i have ever used the game for lol) and the difference between this and the 8120 is huge at this clock. All at ultra i used to get with the 8120 60 minimum fps but see gpu utilisation drop to the low 80s. I just got minimum 80 fps with the gpu x 2 never dropping below 92%.

edit

3dmark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6069471

stock clocks on my gpu`s. If i overclock them slightly i will beat my best ever score because the combined score is well up on the 8120.

Im very pleased so far, if it passes the ultimate test of bf3 multiplayer for a few hours this evening i will be one every happy man in my purchase


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Must be something wrong with my 3dmark 11 , going to uninstall and download it again. I have just run the dirt showdown built in benchmark(all i have ever used the game for lol) and the difference between this and the 8120 is huge at this clock. All at ultra i used to get with the 8120 60 minimum fps but see gpu utilisation drop to the low 80s. I just got minimum 80 fps with the gpu x 2 never dropping below 92%.


Dont forget to have your HT speed @2600. does multi gpu's a world of good


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dont forget to have your HT speed @2600. does multi gpu's a world of good


Is it at that yes, i ran my cinebench from an external hdd also so just going to copy it over to my ssd main drive and see what the difference is if there is one

Edit - second run of cinebench 11.5

Cpu - 8.63
Cpu single core - 1.33

Put on my c drive, switched off my second screen


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is it at that yes, i ran my cinebench from an external hdd also so just going to copy it over to my ssd main drive and see what the difference is if there is one
> 
> Edit - second run of cinebench 11.5
> 
> Cpu - 8.63
> Cpu single core - 1.33
> 
> Put on my c drive, switched off my second screen


yeah as long as you have hit stability you will be very happy.. the little guys run and run well.. I noticed a huge jump when I went from an 1100t to the 8350.. and the phenom II was still greater than the 8150 with very few exceptions on heavy multi-threaded.applications


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah as long as you have hit stability you will be very happy.. the little guys run and run well.. I noticed a huge jump when I went from an 1100t to the 8350.. and the phenom II was still greater than the 8150 with very few exceptions on heavy multi-threaded.applications


To be honest even through the doom merchants i never had a problem with my fx8120, i mainly play bf3 mulitplayer and i was hitting minimums of 70fps on ultra right up to 150 fps. I play [email protected] so even thought the utilisation would drop across my 2 cards to the 60%s sometimes i never noticed on the screen re frames so wasn`t too bothered but it just used to bug me out of the corner of my eye knowing my cards were not being pushed, i have still to play on this chip as yet so i will see soon enough but the first results are extremely encouraging. Especially as i got my chip at a bargain price


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> To be honest even through the doom merchants i never had a problem with my fx8120, i mainly play bf3 mulitplayer and i was hitting minimums of 70fps on ultra right up to 150 fps. I play [email protected] so even thought the utilisation would drop across my 2 cards to the 60%s sometimes i never noticed on the screen re frames so wasn`t too bothered but it just used to bug me out of the corner of my eye knowing my cards were not being pushed, i have still to play on this chip as yet so i will see soon enough but the first results are extremely encouraging. Especially as i got my chip at a bargain price


awesome.. i never played bf3 but I have been playing Crysis 3 and I can tell im im Gpu limited even when they are overclocked but i still can play on high settings with a couple ultra high and run 55-60fps


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quick question: do you guys think that the Folding @ home is a viable stress test for CPU or GPU overclocks?


Yes. Especially if you plan to fold for hours or days at a time.

It's like Prime, but useful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dont forget to have your HT speed @2600. does multi gpu's a world of good
> 
> 
> 
> Is it at that yes, i ran my cinebench from an external hdd also so just going to copy it over to my ssd main drive and see what the difference is if there is one
> 
> Edit - second run of cinebench 11.5
> 
> Cpu - 8.63
> Cpu single core - 1.33
> 
> Put on my c drive, switched off my second screen
Click to expand...

Right where you should be.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ooh ok. insert fry meme here... "not sure if you got a decent chip or if mine should be an 8320" haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Must be something wrong with my 3dmark 11 , going to uninstall and download it again. I have just run the dirt showdown built in benchmark(all i have ever used the game for lol) and the difference between this and the 8120 is huge at this clock. All at ultra i used to get with the 8120 60 minimum fps but see gpu utilisation drop to the low 80s. I just got minimum 80 fps with the gpu x 2 never dropping below 92%.
> 
> edit
> 
> 3dmark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6069471
> 
> stock clocks on my gpu`s. If i overclock them slightly i will beat my best ever score because the combined score is well up on the 8120.
> 
> Im very pleased so far, if it passes the ultimate test of bf3 multiplayer for a few hours this evening i will be one every happy man in my purchase
Click to expand...

And I'm happy I'm not the only 8320 at 5Ghz anymore. (Batch 1234, made just a week later)

This big difference between the 8120 and 8320 is what a lot of people miss. When people look at PD, they think of BD's rep, and that's a mistake.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> awesome.. i never played bf3 but I have been playing Crysis 3 and I can tell im im Gpu limited even when they are overclocked but i still can play on high settings with a couple ultra high and run 55-60fps


I played the beta multiplayer, one of the gpu options cant remember which was a killer, was it fsaa or something.

[email protected] vantage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4361074

[email protected] vantage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4603275

Edit to kyadCK you are still the only 5ghz 8320 until i play bf3 for a few hours lol that game is an oc killer


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Edit to kyadCK you are still the only 5ghz 8320 until i play bf3 for a few hours lol that game is an oc killer


You're damn right about that.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Brilliant , thanks.... now where is the post man lol[/quote
> 
> I love the way you UK guys say brilliant. I guess in the States everything is "awesome" til it nauseates you to hear or see the word awesome. It has lost all its meaning and impact.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Brilliant , thanks.... now where is the post man lol[/quote
> 
> I love the way you UK guys say brilliant. I guess in the States everything is "awesome" til it nauseates you to hear or see the word awesome. It has lost all its meaning and impact.


----------



## os2wiz

Sorry my mouse is at it again when I click to submit. I can't see any setting to avoid this.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> It is true. But with the 990 eufi bios you need to disable and reenable to change the multiplyer . with hpc enable you wont see throttling till you at the recomemded safe temp, ie 62c for the 8300.


I don't have that issue with my Asus Crosshair V. That is strictly a Gigabyte issue.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> It is true. But with the 990 eufi bios you need to disable and reenable to change the multiplyer . with hpc enable you wont see throttling till you at the recomemded safe temp, ie 62c for the 8300.


I don't have that issue with my Asus Crosshair V. That is strictly a Gigabyte issue.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> It is true. But with the 990 eufi bios you need to disable and reenable to change the multiplyer . with hpc enable you wont see throttling till you at the recomemded safe temp, ie 62c for the 8300.


I never get throttling but I do get very high temps when I try to got to 4.8GHZ and higher. I was getting near 70 Celsius under load even with my H100 at 4.9 GHZ. Had to quit. That was with IBT at high setting.


----------



## Ghost12

Well i took the dreaded bf3 test.............................and failed lol!!!! i played a round of metro 64 player then a round of ak armored shield so after about an hour i got a crash.

So i have gone back into bios and bumped the vcore another notch to 1,58, i must say at this point i am most uncomfortable with that and am reaching the point of where as overclockers we have to offset the value of that extra 100mhz with the increased temps/vcores required. After all at the beginning of this oc experiment this cpu hits 4.9 ghz at only 1.52 if i think back. Its a huge jump

When i ran my stress tests earlier my house was cold, my wife has now been running the coal fire for the last few hours so my ambient temps have flown up in the living room, maybe the best testing scenario anyway. I have re run Ibt but this time ran it at the high setting ( anything to somehow match bf3) for ten passes, my vcore under load hit 1.60 and my temps maxed out this time at 59c so it seems i am still even taking into account my hotter room heat wiithin the thermal limits of my cpu. It has passed the Ibt test on high settings so this is encouraging.

I will now try another round of bf3 although i cant concentrate on shooting people for looking at the monitoring software on my second screen lol

The whole reason for the swap from the fx8120 was to increase gpu use in bf3, before the crash it never dipped below 75% both cards on armoured shield and mainly stayed round 95-98%. Used to drop into the 50`s % on the fx8120.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well i took the dreaded bf3 test.............................and failed lol!!!! i played a round of metro 64 player then a round of ak armored shield so after about an hour i got a crash.
> 
> So i have gone back into bios and bumped the vcore another notch to 1,58, i must say at this point i am most uncomfortable with that and am reaching the point of where as overclockers we have to offset the value of that extra 100mhz with the increased temps/vcores required. After all at the beginning of this oc experiment this cpu hits 4.9 ghz at only 1.52 if i think back. Its a huge jump
> 
> When i ran my stress tests earlier my house was cold, my wife has now been running the coal fire for the last few hours so my ambient temps have flown up in the living room, maybe the best testing scenario anyway. I have re run Ibt but this time ran it at the high setting ( anything to somehow match bf3) for ten passes, my vcore under load hit 1.60 and my temps maxed out this time at 59c so it seems i am still even taking into account my hotter room heat wiithin the thermal limits of my cpu. It has passed the Ibt test on high settings so this is encouraging.
> 
> I will now try another round of bf3 although i cant concentrate on shooting people for looking at the monitoring software on my second screen lol
> 
> The whole reason for the swap from the fx8120 was to increase gpu use in bf3, before the crash it never dipped below 75% both cards on armoured shield and mainly stayed round 95-98%. Used to drop into the 50`s % on the fx8120.


If it helps at all, I bench my 8320 at 5.2Ghz 1.6-1.65v, and it's still fine. I've run into the mid-70's for 30 minutes at a time too, back when I had my H100. PD is a tank.

By the sound of it though, 5.0 won't be worth it for normal use, which is fine.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it helps at all, I bench my 8320 at 5.2Ghz 1.6-1.65v, and it's still fine. I've run into the mid-70's for 30 minutes at a time too, back when I had my H100. PD is a tank.
> 
> By the sound of it though, 5.0 won't be worth it for normal use, which is fine.


It does help yes thanks. i was/am uncomfortable with the 1.6 under load but am within temps so i will see how the next bf3 round goes. I can bench endlessly at 5ghz its just for some reason bf3 will crash an oc pretty quickly cpu or gpu if something is not 100% right

Edit - passed two rounds of bf3 multi on armoured shield, looks fine now, must have just needed that one little bump in vcore to 1.58 and as there is not the same cpu load as Ibt at high settings the vcore never went up under gaming load and i hit a max 43c during the game.

Edit 2 - just played another hour solid of bf3 multi - no crashes it is definitely now stable with that tiny little v bump extra. had no need to worry about 1.6 under load, games keep it at 1.58

The only other thing i changed was i had the vrm freq manually set to 400, dropped to 300 no crash since

Think i have found the cpu sweet spot.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I never expected these high vcore's. Even Thuban can't take THIS much vcore...

So, with my H100i Push-Pull I should be able to push at least 1.55v if not 1.6v through my FX8320 if I get the mount right.
Well, i'm going to give 5Ghz a shot and if that doesn't work, 4.8Ghz is the next target, if that doesn't work? Byebye FX8320. I'll find a new one...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I never expected these high vcore's. Even Thuban can't take THIS much vcore...
> 
> So, with my H100i Push-Pull I should be able to push at least 1.55v if not 1.6v through my FX8320 if I get the mount right.
> Well, i'm going to give 5Ghz a shot and if that doesn't work, 4.8Ghz is the next target, if that doesn't work? Byebye FX8320. I'll find a new one...


I don`t think you will be able to push those vcores through h100/h100i personally, i may be wrong but it will be interesting to see, I am using a 360 x60 mm thick rad with a d5 vario pump on full setting 5 and a switch 810 case with 8x120mm fans inside


----------



## mattyfinch

So im having issues getting my Proc passed 4.5 GHZ because of some error i get in prime 95.

4.6 and up, seemingly regardless of the voltage ill get 2 sometimes 3 cores "sumout" error, which stops the worker on that core. 5 or 6 will continue, but those 2-3 will stop.

It says it could be a possible hardware issue, but everything is fine, and temps are in the 40*c on my h100i.

Anyone enlighten me on what this issue could be?

Should i use IBT instead?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> So im having issues getting my Proc passed 4.5 GHZ because of some error i get in prime 95.
> 
> 4.6 and up, seemingly regardless of the voltage ill get 2 sometimes 3 cores "sumout" error, which stops the worker on that core. 5 or 6 will continue, but those 2-3 will stop.
> 
> It says it could be a possible hardware issue, but everything is fine, and temps are in the 40*c on my h100i.
> 
> Anyone enlighten me on what this issue could be?
> 
> Should i use IBT instead?


Vcore as far as i know for cores failing without bsod or freeze.

Follow this guide

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

Helps with when to change your vcore and multi a notch when overclocking using prime 95


----------



## Ghost12

Ibt validation - 20 passes high

not sure why low quality, inexperienced at screen shots it looks ok when open on my comp

5ghz - 20 passes of Ibt on high settings
Max core temp 58c
Test completed 735.67 seconds

I have filled in the cpu info on the front page with the settings etc

cpuz validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713482


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> So im having issues getting my Proc passed 4.5 GHZ because of some error i get in prime 95.
> 
> 4.6 and up, seemingly regardless of the voltage ill get 2 sometimes 3 cores "sumout" error, which stops the worker on that core. 5 or 6 will continue, but those 2-3 will stop.
> 
> It says it could be a possible hardware issue, but everything is fine, and temps are in the 40*c on my h100i.
> 
> Anyone enlighten me on what this issue could be?
> 
> Should i use IBT instead?


Use IBT instead








Prime isnt playing well with the vishera's


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Brilliant , thanks.... now where is the post man lol
> 
> I love the way you UK guys say brilliant. I guess in the States everything is "awesome" til it nauseates you to hear or see the word awesome. It has lost all its meaning and impact.
Click to expand...

and i had just said awesome.. how about bodaciouse..? does that count as less of a crime HAHAHAHHA








Quote:


> name="Ghost12" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-
> club/9140#post_19416626"]
> 
> 
> 
> Ibt validation - 20 passes high
> 
> not sure why low quality, inexperienced at screen shots it looks ok when open on my comp
> 
> 5ghz - 20 passes of Ibt on high settings
> Max core temp 58c
> Test completed 735.67 seconds
> 
> I have filled in the cpu info on the front page with the settings etc
> 
> cpuz validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713482


Congrats!


----------



## MadGoat

Dead Stable,

Good enough for me...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Dead Stable,
> 
> Good enough for me...


*looks at cooling*

Not bad at all for an H60, congrats!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *looks at cooling*
> 
> Not bad at all for an H60, congrats!


Indeed, thank you...

at this point my board is holding me back regardless of cooling... No LLC is hurting me pretty bad.

I'm happy with the performance though. This will work until steamroller and a new board, then I'll pass this system on to the wifey ;-)



You can see my old x6 score of 7.55 here... this being a stable 24/7 clock, I'm good with it


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok, so here is a question. If "package temp" is the important one, and core temp really doesn't mean squat, how can I get my fans to operate off of the package temp rather than core temp? Right now my fans ramp up when the core temp hits around 55*C, but the package will still be around 38-40*. I'm so confused, why can't AMD just have a freaking sensor that works. Using the Asus software that comes with the board it will only sense CPU temp.

Here is where I'm at now, working my way back up. I remounted my block for a second time as my package temps were hitting 60*C within about 5 minutes of stress testing again. My CPU is really bad







Also, good lord I hate having to uncheck "import images" each time.


----------



## gertruude

[quote name="Scorpion49" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/9140#post_19418691"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]Ok, so here is a question. If "package temp" is the important one, and core temp really doesn't mean squat, how can I get my fans to operate off of the package temp rather than core temp? Right now my fans ramp up when the core temp hits around 55*C, but the package will still be around 38-40*. I'm so confused, why can't AMD just have a freaking sensor that works. Using the Asus software that comes with the board it will only sense CPU temp.

Here is where I'm at now, working my way back up. I remounted my block for a second time as my package temps were hitting 60*C within about 5 minutes of stress testing again. My CPU is really bad







Also, good lord I hate having to uncheck "import images" each time.


][/quote]

You are confusing yourself mate









package temp is your core temp lol. this is the one for 62c

Cpu temp is your socket temp and this is generally 10C hotter than your core/package temp

No you cant get fans to run off package temp


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, so here is a question. If "package temp" is the important one, and core temp really doesn't mean squat, how can I get my fans to operate off of the package temp rather than core temp? Right now my fans ramp up when the core temp hits around 55*C, but the package will still be around 38-40*. I'm so confused, why can't AMD just have a freaking sensor that works. Using the Asus software that comes with the board it will only sense CPU temp.
> 
> Here is where I'm at now, working my way back up. I remounted my block for a second time as my package temps were hitting 60*C within about 5 minutes of stress testing again. My CPU is really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, good lord I hate having to uncheck "import images" each time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing yourself mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> package temp is your core temp lol. this is the one for 62c
> 
> Cpu temp is your socket temp and this is generally 10C hotter than your core/package temp
> 
> No you cant get fans to run off package temp
Click to expand...

Bingo.

You can chose custom temps for the fans to kick in I assume though.


----------



## Ghost12

I have hit my [email protected] 58c in a hot ambient with only 3 fans on my rad pushing cool air in from top of the case. I am now starting to wonder if some more fans in pull would lower it that little bit more to maybe get more clock speed out of the same vcore.


----------



## Imprezzion

My god LLC is indeed a b*tch to get stable on the 970A UD3 Rev 1.2 I got









Been trying to get 1.550v stable on 4Ghz so I can test if I can handle that in terms of temps, but with Auto setting it acts liek Extreme setting which means a 0.03v boost under load. This irritated me cause setting 1.552v means getting 1.584-1.600v loaded.

Using the other setting it's actually quite jumpy and drops a bit under load. Idle it jumps from 1.552v to 1.584v randomly.
Loaded it drops to 1.536v steady.

I think i'll use the last one...

Testing'll have to wait, IBT won;t run without SP1 installed and my fresh Windows is still updating..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have hit my [email protected] 58c in a hot ambient with only 3 fans on my rad pushing cool air in from top of the case. I am now starting to wonder if some more fans in pull would lower it that little bit more to maybe get more clock speed out of the same vcore.


Pulling air through a radiator is almost always better than pushing. You may want to try pulling air in through the top before buying more fans.
Gertruude tried this and netted some decent results







.


----------



## Imprezzion

Lolwut. The FX8320 just booted right up and runs fine on desktop usage / Windows update usage on 5Ghz with only 1.504v...
This looks promising.. I hope it will stabilize fully with IBT / the games / software I use at 5Ghz under 1.55v loaded tbh.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pulling air through a radiator is almost always better than pushing. You may want to try pulling air in through the top before buying more fans.
> Gertruude tried this and netted some decent results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im in 2 minds if it did or not mate lol

when i changed the fans around i did a complete reinstall of my loop too. Im not sure if it was the fans pulling air in or a better set up of the tubes and heatsink or the new coolant i had.









im currently debating whether or not to swap them back and see temps then make a educated assumption on performance. Or i could just get the missus to sort it out for me haha

she aint into pc's but she helped me with this raystorm plenty of times to do it all herself


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm just drawing from my experiences in industrial applications . Always had better temps when pulling air through coolers than when trying to push air through them.
I'm getting old and stubborn, it would be hard for someone to change my mind about this ( or pretty much anything else lol ). There always seemed to be turbulence behind the fan especially at the edges of the fan near the shroud when trying to push air. Lite up a cigar and watch how the smoke moves - I suggest one of these http://www.bnbtobacco.com/product/griffin-s-prestige-25ct-box/ lol
However like I say, I've got as much right as anyone to be wrong (and twice the ability )...









It's been a good week - I got a tax refund, a bonus, a raise and sold a rig ( a 2500K







) that should provide the funds for a new graphics card for the Vish


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm just drawing from my experiences in industrial applications . Always had better temps when pulling air through coolers than when trying to push air through them.
> I'm getting old and stubborn, it would be hard for someone to change my mind about this ( or pretty much anything else lol ). There always seemed to be turbulence behind the fan especially at the edges of the fan near the shroud when trying to push air. Lite up a cigar and watch how the smoke moves - I suggest one of these http://www.bnbtobacco.com/product/griffin-s-prestige-25ct-box/ lol
> However like I say, I've got as much right as anyone to be wrong (and twice the ability )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a good week - I got a tax refund, a bonus, a raise and sold a rig ( a 2500K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that should provide the funds for a new graphics card for the Vish


I aint doubting you at all lol

I just not sure if it was purely to do with changing the fans around or a mixture of coolant fans and tubing as i did all three at once









gratz on the new card. what you going for?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> You can chose custom temps for the fans to kick in I assume though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You are confusing yourself mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> package temp is your core temp lol. this is the one for 62c
> 
> Cpu temp is your socket temp and this is generally 10C hotter than your core/package temp
> 
> No you cant get fans to run off package temp


The thing I am asking about is fan control. All of my Asus software and the BIOS refers to the CPU temp (the hotter one) for fan control. I can't find any option to use the package temp anywhere, so under load even if the package temp stays at 40*C the CPU temp goes up to 60+ and ramps the fans all the way up.


----------



## cssorkinman

I want a 7970, can justify a 7850 and really only need a 8800 GT







So 7970 it is then ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The thing I am asking about is fan control. All of my Asus software and the BIOS refers to the CPU temp (the hotter one) for fan control. I can't find any option to use the package temp anywhere, so under load even if the package temp stays at 40*C the CPU temp goes up to 60+ and ramps the fans all the way up.


You can't get the fans to run based on the package temps dude. its impossible

only way is to run them off cpu temp. or buy a fan controller and do it yourself


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I want a 7970, can justify a 7850 and really only need a 8800 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 7970 it is then ?


I see my OCD is spreading







: wave2:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I want a 7970, can justify a 7850 and really only need a 8800 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 7970 it is then ?


lol aye i know where you are coming from. i got a gtx 660ti sc and im contemplating on buying another to do sli

i dont really game much these days but i just cant help myself haha

I could buy a ssd i suppose but i cant justify the money spent on them at this time. i already got 3tb worth of hdd's lol

i bought a fan controller and a corsair memory cooler other day just because i couldnt think of what to buy next

cant wait for gen 3 sabertooths either lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You can't get the fans to run based on the package temps dude. its impossible
> 
> only way is to run them off cpu temp. or buy a fan controller and do it yourself


Booo, I thought it was but I was just making sure. I guess I will make a less aggressive fan curve so it doesn't get noisy past 55*C then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I see my OCD is spreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : wave2:


Howdy stranger what ya been up 2


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The thing I am asking about is fan control. All of my Asus software and the BIOS refers to the CPU temp (the hotter one) for fan control. I can't find any option to use the package temp anywhere, so under load even if the package temp stays at 40*C the CPU temp goes up to 60+ and ramps the fans all the way up.


Cool down the back of your mobo, CPU socket area, and the mosfets. That will lower your CPU temp. My CPU temp is lower than the package(cores) temp, most of the time.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Cool down the back of your mobo, CPU socket area, and the mosfets. That will lower your CPU temp. My CPU temp is lower than the package(cores) temp, most of the time.


i know if you are going for quiet then yeah that would be ok.. but then you lose your OC capability unless you have your cpu fans on a fan controller or molex adapter.. to be honest .. its almost better to have the fans running on a higher temped area of the board just my personal opinion


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Cool down the back of your mobo, CPU socket area, and the mosfets. That will lower your CPU temp. My CPU temp is lower than the package(cores) temp, most of the time.


I think I am going to mount a fan on/around the NB/VRM heatsink, an unfortunate side effect of low RPM fans behind radiators is little airflow over the board.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i know if you are going for quiet then yeah that would be ok.. but then you lose your OC capability unless you have your cpu fans on a fan controller or molex adapter.. to be honest .. its almost better to have the fans running on a higher temped area of the board just my personal opinion


They are connected to the MOBOs header( CH V). ... and OCs are good(4.9GHz). The fans are quiet even at full speed(GT AP-15).
I'm using FAN XPERT to control them


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I think I am going to mount a fan on/around the NB/VRM heatsink, an unfortunate side effect of low RPM fans behind radiators is little airflow over the board.


buy a spot fan. with these you can mount them on a motherboard hole and stretch it over the vrms.

Its how i do it with my WC setup. keeps vrms around 45C full load


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I think I am going to mount a fan on/around the NB/VRM heatsink, an unfortunate side effect of low RPM fans behind radiators is little airflow over the board.


I solved the vrm heat problem a while ago. A kingston hyper x ram cooler. The legs clip over the atx plug and the bottom vrm heatsink of the sabertooth. No more vrm heat issues. I have since had to remove the dual blue led fan from the aluminum case because shortened my cpu block inlet tubing so too tall to fit but underneath the case its still in a neat steel one that fits flush where i need it at the side of my amd raystorm block


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I solved the vrm heat problem a while ago. A kingston hyper x ram cooler. The legs clip over the atx plug and the bottom vrm heatsink of the sabertooth. No more vrm heat issues. I have since had to remove the dual blue led fan from the aluminum case because shortened my cpu block inlet tubing so too tall to fit but underneath the case its still in a neat steel one that fits flush where i need it at the side of my amd raystorm block


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> buy a spot fan. with these you can mount them on a motherboard hole and stretch it over the vrms.
> 
> Its how i do it with my WC setup. keeps vrms around 45C full load


Thanks guys, I just stuck a 60mm fan on there right now to see what happens and if it works well I have a solution in mind that will meet the theme of my build as well.


----------



## Imprezzion

Ehm guys, I don't get it...

My Package temp has a HUGE fault. Idle is 9c in a 18c room. But then again, this is quite normal for AMD..

But ehm, I ran IBT on 1.600v (my fault, set LLC too high) and decided to let it finish 1 run to check the temps. And I either have the best H100i ever made or somethings VERY off.

A full 4096mb run of IBT on 1.600v heated my FX8320 up to 49c package and 61c CPUTIN. How in the name of god can I stay under 62c on BOTH temps with 1.6v on a H100i push pull...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I see my OCD is spreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : wave2:
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy stranger what ya been up 2
Click to expand...

Hey Gurty








Up to my hind quarters in reviews. I finally have a very brief break and am adding a third pump and doing a re-routing of my coolant lines today.
...then to the benchmarking!









I managed to get this on off last week, but the driver was/is borked. I hoped beta 6 or 7 is better. I have a 156 FPS to submit yet, The drivers are all over the place for heaven,valley,Firestrike etc.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I tried a few fans, 60mm attached by the NB/VRM lowered temps about 3*C. Not really great, so I put an 80mm fan, lowered VRM temps by 10*C for both VRM1 and 2, and dropped CPU temp by 4*C. So it definitely works.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I tried a few fans, 60mm attached by the NB/VRM lowered temps about 3*C. Not really great, so I put an 80mm fan, lowered VRM temps by 10*C for both VRM1 and 2, and dropped CPU temp by 4*C. So it definitely works.


Yes it works, i have the two kingston 60mm blue led together, vrm and socket never above my core temps


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes it works, i have the two kingston 60mm blue led together, vrm and socket never above my core temps


Do you have a pic of how it looks? I don't want blue at all but it seems like 60mm are the best size, so if I rig up a mounting for two of them it should be good.


----------



## zulk

Guys I am really having poor performance with my 8350 on a gigabyte ud3, had a biostar 990FX before so I changed to the gigabye but I feel as though that I am being held back by the temps, the Achilles heel of my custom loop is the xspc delta wb, now will temps come down once I change that block, I mean I am at 52 C @ large fft's on prime 95 @ 1.425V with extra high LLC. Pump - ek dcp 4, and rad is Hardware labs Black ice GTX 240.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to my hind quarters in reviews. I finally have a very brief break and am adding a third pump and doing a re-routing of my coolant lines today.
> ...then to the benchmarking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get this on off last week, but the driver was/is borked. I hoped beta 6 or 7 is better. I have a 156 FPS to submit yet, The drivers are all over the place for heaven,valley,Firestrike etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


im still waiting for that gen 3 sabertooth review from you lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to my hind quarters in reviews. I finally have a very brief break and am adding a third pump and doing a re-routing of my coolant lines today.
> ...then to the benchmarking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get this on off last week, but the driver was/is borked. I hoped beta 6 or 7 is better. I have a 156 FPS to submit yet, The drivers are all over the place for heaven,valley,Firestrike etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> im still waiting for that gen 3 sabertooth review from you lol
Click to expand...

So am I, hehe

The one going up tonight I think many here will be interested in. It addresses an issue found in about every 4th post LOL


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Do you have a pic of how it looks? I don't want blue at all but it seems like 60mm are the best size, so if I rig up a mounting for two of them it should be good.


Yes there is a picture in my albums if you scroll through my profile


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Do you have a pic of how it looks? I don't want blue at all but it seems like 60mm are the best size, so if I rig up a mounting for two of them it should be good.


here's mine with the spotfan. it has 3 speeds too so can turn it down when not at full load.
Doesn't look pretty but it does the job at minimal expense


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes there is a picture in my albums if you scroll through my profile


that is a great idea.. and looks neat too

i wonder when i highend boards will come with fans for the VRM heatsinks


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WishinItWas*
> 
> Hey guys,
> New to the forum and have not had current gen components in years. Recently built a new rig and unfortunately at the moment I'm handicapped by the Gigabvyte 990FXA-UD3 FB BIOS as it wont allow you to tweak voltages or multipliers in the BIOS currently. I have, what I would consider, a decent air setup and my 8350 idles at 25C-27C and reaches 42C-45C under Prime95 tests with stock settings.
> 
> I know many factors are involved, however, what have you all experienced as a voltage point that really jumps the temps? I know I wont be running 5GHz with my setup and that's fine but would a mild 4.6GHz OC really jump my temps?
> 
> Again just looking to hear some personal experiences on what clock/voltage really starts to ramp up the temps. The Noctua C14 helps with some localized MB cooling as well because of its size.
> 
> Reference pic of the build


I have and was using this exact board for my 8350 for a while until I just upgrade to a Sabertooth a couple of weeks ago.. UD3, Rev3, latest FB Bios...and I never had any of these issues..the multiplier and voltages were able to be changed right from the get go..the only thing that bother me a little was that on manual voltage, the only way to change was by "offsetting" and not specific exact settings..but I managed..
The only major quirk I had initially was the THROTTLING! and that was finally figured out when someone mentioned HPC...on all other rev boards BELOW Rev3..you had to DISABLE APM but Rev3 doesn't have that..so by ENABLING HPC, (outside of all other typical power/cpu saver options), it stopped the throttling.. Was able to easily oc to 4.8Ghz with good temps..
Basically my only gripes with the board was that the LLC would make it initially overvolt a bit more then expected and there was a bit of voltage fluctuation...and the lack of specific digi+ vrm power controls that you get with Asus boards (hence the upgrade) but other then that, worked great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WishinItWas*
> 
> Its the Rev 3.0 on the latest (of two) BIOS releases,FB. I have been over in the thread for the board on these forums and its been determined that the setting to allow you to take everything off "auto" (I forget what the acronym) was left out of the Rev 3 BIOS's .....waiting on Gigabyte to remedy ....
> 
> Edit: Voltage wall at 4.8 noted, I would like to start at a rock solid stable 4.6 to see what my temps are. I would like to remain in the low 50'sC even if I can run at 4.8. Thanks for the reply


As one of the OP's later stated...something about enabling HPC and rebooting... seems to take care of that.. but maybe it's your CPU? or something else? DId that work for you.. as I mentioned, I never had any issue in being able to change multiple/bus/voltages right from the outset after putting in my 8350 and booting up.. strange..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> My god LLC is indeed a b*tch to get stable on the 970A UD3 Rev 1.2 I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to get 1.550v stable on 4Ghz so I can test if I can handle that in terms of temps, but with Auto setting it acts liek Extreme setting which means a 0.03v boost under load. This irritated me cause setting 1.552v means getting 1.584-1.600v loaded.
> 
> Using the other setting it's actually quite jumpy and drops a bit under load. Idle it jumps from 1.552v to 1.584v randomly.
> Loaded it drops to 1.536v steady.
> 
> I think i'll use the last one...
> 
> Testing'll have to wait, IBT won;t run without SP1 installed and my fresh Windows is still updating..


As mentioned above, this was one issue I did have a bit of.. LLC could be a bit hard to figure out.. I personally think it would work a bit too high at times...and also be a bit jumpy at times.. and technically these UD3/UD5/UD7 boards are known for their "VDroop" issue..and that's something I noticed a bit on mine..and apparently on yours too..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ehm guys, I don't get it...
> 
> My Package temp has a HUGE fault. Idle is 9c in a 18c room. But then again, this is quite normal for AMD..
> 
> But ehm, I ran IBT on 1.600v (my fault, set LLC too high) and decided to let it finish 1 run to check the temps. And I either have the best H100i ever made or somethings VERY off.
> 
> A full 4096mb run of IBT on 1.600v heated my FX8320 up to 49c package and 61c CPUTIN. How in the name of god can I stay under 62c on BOTH temps with 1.6v on a H100i push pull...


As for temp readings..what are you using? That board can give some serious MISreadings with temps.. you have to find the right 3rd party app..and/or check the bios too... to find out what you're actually running at.. the "9 degrees" reading is VERY common on those Gigabyte boards, especially if using AMD Overdrive.. so yeah, you're not actually cooling that low.. I saw the same things..
But once you figure out the quirks and get the sweet spots within the bios settings you should be able to OC on that board quite well and with fairly good temps..
That was my experience.. and even though I switched my board to a Sabertooth, that was only on my 8350 and I still kept the board and am using it for my Phenom II x4 955BE and it's working beautifully!

PS. So Imprezzion/Wi****Was - what actually worked or what did it take to get your boards/bios to now allow you to change and manually set your multiplier(s)/voltage controls?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is a great idea.. and looks neat too
> 
> i wonder when i highend boards will come with fans for the VRM heatsinks


his picture looks neat n tidy because he cheated and didnt have any cables plugged in haha

I do agree his pc looks swish compared to mine


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Do you have a pic of how it looks? I don't want blue at all but it seems like 60mm are the best size, so if I rig up a mounting for two of them it should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine with the spotfan. it has 3 speeds too so can turn it down when not at full load.
> Doesn't look pretty but it does the job at minimal expense
Click to expand...

You have a real eye for tubing Gurty , brilliant...just brilliant


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> his picture looks neat n tidy because he cheated and didnt have any cables plugged in haha
> 
> I do agree his pc looks swish compared to mine


Ha thats funny lol !!! some do have the wires, the one you mean was when running my loop for leaks when first built it lol, yours looks good pal, i havnt updated my photos yet im not on the white liquid now i have swapped it out last week for aurora galaxy purple.

Edit - a story regards cases and vrm temps, when i first built this rig i used an inwin dragon rider case, can be seen in some photos, that case has a 120mm fan built into the back panel blowing against the socket, i didnt have any vrm temp problems with that case but unfortunately couldnt put my rad in it so switched out to the 810 then had the problem with the vrm


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You have a real eye for tubing Gurty , brilliant...just brilliant


it was the only uv tubing i could get hold of lol. Though i much prefer yours to mine









my fans are blue, my ram is either red or green depending on what mood i am in lol and my coolant is blood red.
Multi coloured


----------



## Scorpion49

This I what I'm using right now:


----------



## Imprezzion

Bah, I have some serious throttling on my VRM's as well during IBT... 2 rounds it passes without throttling on ~1.536v... Got no active cooling on them at all with my H100i so I quickly put a 140mm 1500RPM fan in front of em to see what that does









Oh and the wrong temp reading, well I was using HWMonitor 1.21 but I downloaded AIDA64 now since that's usually a bit more accurate and might give me VRM temp readings as well.

EDIT: I don't think the 970A UD3 is up to the task I want it to do unless this extra cooling keeps him ''alive''.

I've decided to return the board if it can't hold up to these OC's and go look for something that CAN.

So, what board can actually handle ~1.55v without throttling and with proper stable LLC for as little money as possible? (Meaning I don't need a CHVE or something like that...)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Bah, I have some serious throttling on my VRM's as well during IBT... 2 rounds it passes without throttling on ~1.536v... Got no active cooling on them at all with my H100i so I quickly put a 140mm 1500RPM fan in front of em to see what that does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the wrong temp reading, well I was using HWMonitor 1.21 but I downloaded AIDA64 now since that's usually a bit more accurate and might give me VRM temp readings as well.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think the 970A UD3 is up to the task I want it to do unless this extra cooling keeps him ''alive''.
> 
> I've decided to return the board if it can't hold up to these OC's and go look for something that CAN.
> 
> So, what board can actually handle ~1.55v without throttling and with proper stable LLC for as little money as possible? (Meaning I don't need a CHVE or something like that...)


Sabertooth. What temps are the h100i holding at high vcores? i have not looked at them really yet, the wife has a h100


----------



## mattyfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> here's mine with the spotfan. it has 3 speeds too so can turn it down when not at full load.
> Doesn't look pretty but it does the job at minimal expense


good God that is one ugly interior.


----------



## MadGoat

I ended up having to do the same...

Doesn't look "too" bad...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattyfinch*
> 
> good God that is one ugly interior.


LOL

its not meant to be pretty. Im not trying to shag it

i wouldnt dare call someones pc ugly and yours aint much looks too bland.

i bet my ugly pc would kick yours into touch


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL
> 
> its not meant to be pretty. Im not trying to shag it
> 
> i wouldnt dare call someones pc ugly and yours aint much looks too bland.
> 
> i bet my ugly pc would kick yours into touch


I would call it functional rather than ugly, but it would drive me absolutely up the wall. I can't stand wires showing and stuff like that. CANT LOSE MY COMPOSURE!!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL
> 
> its not meant to be pretty. Im not trying to shag it
> 
> i wouldnt dare call someones pc ugly and yours aint much looks too bland.
> 
> i bet my ugly pc would kick yours into touch


lmao


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I would call it functional rather than ugly, but it would drive me absolutely up the wall. I can't stand wires showing and stuff like that. CANT LOSE MY COMPOSURE!!!!


witht he layout inside of the haf x case i need to have the wires on right on side sadly.

theres no way to get around it and have hdd's in the front.

tried every which way to hide the wires but i cant do it properly.

besides im pushing 40 year old and do i care about looks at my age?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> witht he layout inside of the haf x case i need to have the wires on right on side sadly.
> 
> theres no way to get around it and have hdd's in the front.
> 
> tried every which way to hide the wires but i cant do it properly.
> 
> besides im pushing 40 year old and do i care about looks at my age?


Can not believe you are responding, Do not feed the trolls lol, your rig is fine, full of expensive hardware and i cant see anything ugly in expensive hardware


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Can not believe you are responding, Do not feed the trolls lol, your rig is fine, full of expensive hardware and i cant see anything ugly in expensive hardware


hehe the sad thing is i do agree with them up to a point.

I know it doesnt look pretty. i bought all the stuff at different points so colours dont match









i had some blue uv tubing but it was only 7/16th tubing and it looked alright but it wasnt as good with waterflow.

only 1/2" tubing i could get locally was orange lol so i figured what the hell


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hehe the sad thing is i do agree with them up to a point.
> 
> I know it doesnt look pretty. i bought all the stuff at different points so colours dont match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had some blue uv tubing but it was only 7/16th tubing and it looked alright but it wasnt as good with waterflow.
> 
> only 1/2" tubing i could get locally was orange lol so i figured what the hell


Im on 7/16 tubing no problems, a lot of cases even pretty expensive ones have terrible cable management anyway and unfortunately all this stuff have wires attached.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> witht he layout inside of the haf x case i need to have the wires on right on side sadly.
> 
> theres no way to get around it and have hdd's in the front.
> 
> tried every which way to hide the wires but i cant do it properly.
> 
> besides im pushing 40 year old and do i care about looks at my age?


Didn't I say it wasn't ugly? You just built a machine that works. Personally I have semi-OCD about hiding things and spend longer managing cables than most of the rest of a build, which is usually a big waste of time and energy especially if I have to change something. I had to cut about 50 zip-ties to get my fans out a few days ago. Used to have a HAF-X myself, it was a great air cooling case:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I say it wasn't ugly? You just built a machine that works. Personally I have semi-OCD about hiding things and spend longer managing cables than most of the rest of a build, which is usually a big waste of time and energy especially if I have to change something. I had to cut about 50 zip-ties to get my fans out a few days ago. Used to have a HAF-X myself, it was a great air cooling case:


I wasn't saying you did call it ugly lol

nice pic of the haf x there. so tidy









i may even try and tidy mine up a bit tomorrow. in fact i will and finch will be eating his words!!!!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I wasn't saying you did call it ugly lol
> 
> nice pic of the haf x there. so tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may even try and tidy mine up a bit tomorrow. in fact i will and finch will be eating his words!!!!


lol, that took me a long time to get that way but for some reason I just can't leave it alone. For example, one of my old folding machines in a CM case with NO cable management at all:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I sat there and zip-tied till I was blue in the face, and then put the side cover on so you couldn't even see it. If you snap some pics of your wires and PM them to me I might be able to make some suggestions on where to tuck them.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sabertooth. What temps are the h100i holding at high vcores? i have not looked at them really yet, the wife has a h100


IF my temps were in any way correct the H100i push pull kept it at 58-60c CPU and 46-49c package on 1.552v.


----------



## King Lycan

Don't judge a computer by its looks lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> IF my temps were in any way correct the H100i push pull kept it at 58-60c CPU and 46-49c package on 1.552v.


Decent then, better than the h100, i used it before my custom loop, it was alright for say up to 4.6 with round 1.46 vcore on the fx8120 but above that it couldnt handle the temp scaling with the volts


----------



## black7hought

Is it worth it to upgrade from a Phenom II X6 1035t to an 8320 or 8350 just for gaming and folding?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Is it worth it to upgrade from a Phenom II X6 1035t to an 8320 or 8350 just for gaming and folding?


Yes is my vote


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Is it worth it to upgrade from a Phenom II X6 1035t to an 8320 or 8350 just for gaming and folding?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes is my vote


YES! i went from an 1100t to 8350 huge difference in real world


----------



## Imprezzion

I decided to return the 970A and I wanted to see how far my M5A97 R2.0 could get.

I'm thinking there's a good chance of running 4.5Ghz normally as it hits 4.3Ghz max. on ''Auto'' settings.

There are just 2 problems.

1. NB or HT not on Auto? Ain't booting or random restart during OS Boot.

2. This board, being the picky ASUS it is, does not like my BBSE Tridents all that much. They can do 2133 7-9-7-24-1T on other boards incl. the 970A with this very CPU, but I need to turn them down to 1866 here cause otherwise i'll get random 0x07e or 0x05 BSOD's.

Oh well.. It aint doin' all that bad @ 4.5Ghz with just a simple 4+2 cooled VRM setup..


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> Is it worth it to upgrade from a Phenom II X6 1035t to an 8320 or 8350 just for gaming and folding?


Yes definitely


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, so here is a question. If "package temp" is the important one, and core temp really doesn't mean squat, how can I get my fans to operate off of the package temp rather than core temp? Right now my fans ramp up when the core temp hits around 55*C, but the package will still be around 38-40*. I'm so confused, why can't AMD just have a freaking sensor that works. Using the Asus software that comes with the board it will only sense CPU temp.
> 
> Here is where I'm at now, working my way back up. I remounted my block for a second time as my package temps were hitting 60*C within about 5 minutes of stress testing again. My CPU is really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, good lord I hate having to uncheck "import images" each time.


Package temp and core temp are identical. The socket temp which is sometimes called cpu temp is the higher value and not as important as package/core temp. Got it???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, so here is a question. If "package temp" is the important one, and core temp really doesn't mean squat, how can I get my fans to operate off of the package temp rather than core temp? Right now my fans ramp up when the core temp hits around 55*C, but the package will still be around 38-40*. I'm so confused, why can't AMD just have a freaking sensor that works. Using the Asus software that comes with the board it will only sense CPU temp.
> 
> Here is where I'm at now, working my way back up. I remounted my block for a second time as my package temps were hitting 60*C within about 5 minutes of stress testing again. My CPU is really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, good lord I hate having to uncheck "import images" each time.


Package temp and core temp are identical. The socket temp which is sometimes called cpu temp is the higher value and not as important as package/core temp. Got it???


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Bah, I have some serious throttling on my VRM's as well during IBT... 2 rounds it passes without throttling on ~1.536v... Got no active cooling on them at all with my H100i so I quickly put a 140mm 1500RPM fan in front of em to see what that does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the wrong temp reading, well I was using HWMonitor 1.21 but I downloaded AIDA64 now since that's usually a bit more accurate and might give me VRM temp readings as well.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think the 970A UD3 is up to the task I want it to do unless this extra cooling keeps him ''alive''.
> 
> I've decided to return the board if it can't hold up to these OC's and go look for something that CAN.
> 
> So, what board can actually handle ~1.55v without throttling and with proper stable LLC for as little money as possible? (Meaning I don't need a CHVE or something like that...)


As stated earlier today..i have the exact same board and am able to oc up to 5Ghz fairly easily.. the *THROTTLING* issue was a total piss-off for the the first week I had the board though! So if you have Rev3 and latest Bios.. *turn off all the power saving* (CE1, C6, C&Q, etc).*.there's no APM to turn off..but then turn ON the HPC*.. with that I was FINALLY able to do WHATEVER I wanted with the board in terms of voltages, clocks, etc *WITHOUT any THROTTLING!* That *should* work.. i eventually went back *down from EXTREME LLC to Ultra or High*... and had to play around with the voltages but with a water cooler *as low as a Corsair H60 (also used the H100*) I was able to do *4.8Ghz at 48 degress and 5Ghz and keeping under 54 degrees* (averaged 49-52)! I was surprised but the board handled very well.

Maybe your specific board is problematic but i do KNOW the UD3 can handle almost anything you put it through..it just doesn't have all the extra oc and vrm power features like the Asus (Sabertooth, I now have and has been recommended to you).. it has that quirky throttling issue (but is easily overcome..at least for me and a few others who posted).. all the UD3/5/7 are *notorious for VDroop*..and I did experience it..but nothing too heavy.. LLC can go a bit high on voltages but can be worked with and sometimes the voltages can be a bit up and down at times...but with proper tweaking, the board can handle high clocks/voltages and be stable with good temps..

ps. but if you feel you must return and/or replace or upgrade..to say.. a Sabertooth, I can't argue with you there! it IS a better board through and through and more importantly is made of better material, has more features and a lot more BIOS controls and options for oc'ing and vrm digi+ power controls! it is sweet!


----------



## electech13

Hey Gertruude.. i remember your posting just a week or so ago about your settings for 4.8Ghz and 5Ghz on your Sabertooth board with your 8350 chip.. and I remember you 5Ghz level have to go a bit high at 1.56x volts...but you just reposted recently about now doing it at 1.53v. Very nice and keeping well within the preferred 1.55v max.. i saw the 3 screen shots.. I assume you just made the change recently.. is it still working well for you and aside from the main page settings you posted what else (if anything) did you have to tweak to achieve this?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Bah, I have some serious throttling on my VRM's as well during IBT... 2 rounds it passes without throttling on ~1.536v... Got no active cooling on them at all with my H100i so I quickly put a 140mm 1500RPM fan in front of em to see what that does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the wrong temp reading, well I was using HWMonitor 1.21 but I downloaded AIDA64 now since that's usually a bit more accurate and might give me VRM temp readings as well.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think the 970A UD3 is up to the task I want it to do unless this extra cooling keeps him ''alive''.
> 
> I've decided to return the board if it can't hold up to these OC's and go look for something that CAN.
> 
> So, what board can actually handle ~1.55v without throttling and with proper stable LLC for as little money as possible? (Meaning I don't need a CHVE or something like that...)
> 
> 
> 
> As stated earlier today..i have the exact same board and am able to oc up to 5Ghz fairly easily.. the *THROTTLING* issue was a total piss-off for the the first week I had the board though! So if you have Rev3 and latest Bios.. *turn off all the power saving* (CE1, C6, C&Q, etc).*.there's no APM to turn off..but then turn ON the HPC*.. with that I was FINALLY able to do WHATEVER I wanted with the board in terms of voltages, clocks, etc *WITHOUT any THROTTLING!* That *should* work.. i eventually went back *down from EXTREME LLC to Ultra or High*... and had to play around with the voltages but with a water cooler *as low as a Corsair H60 (also used the H100*) I was able to do *4.8Ghz at 48 degress and 5Ghz and keeping under 54 degrees* (averaged 49-52)! I was surprised but the board handled very well.
> 
> Maybe your specific board is problematic but i do KNOW the UD3 can handle almost anything you put it through..it just doesn't have all the extra oc and vrm power features like the Asus (Sabertooth, I now have and has been recommended to you).. it has that quirky throttling issue (but is easily overcome..at least for me and a few others who posted).. all the UD3/5/7 are *notorious for VDroop*..and I did experience it..but nothing too heavy.. LLC can go a bit high on voltages but can be worked with and sometimes the voltages can be a bit up and down at times...but with proper tweaking, the board can handle high clocks/voltages and be stable with good temps..
> 
> ps. but if you feel you must return and/or replace or upgrade..to say.. a Sabertooth, I can't argue with you there! it IS a better board through and through and more importantly is made of better material, has more features and a lot more BIOS controls and options for oc'ing and vrm digi+ power controls! it is sweet!
Click to expand...

With you up until you said the Saber is made better.

There is only one motherboard out there that competes with Gigabyte's UD series in terms of PCB quality, and it's the Crosshair series. Gigabyte adds a whole extra PCB layer _so the copper doesn't show through the paint and make black look brown._ (OCD much?) Not even including the double-thick copper layers. And even then, ASUS will only copy that on their top-of-the-line boards.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You have a real eye for tubing Gurty , brilliant...just brilliant


Brilliant?? Are you a transplanted Brit??


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You have a real eye for tubing Gurty , brilliant...just brilliant


Brilliant?? Are you a transplanted Brit??


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL
> 
> its not meant to be pretty. Im not trying to shag it
> 
> i wouldnt dare call someones pc ugly and yours aint much looks too bland.
> 
> i bet my ugly pc would kick yours into touch


into touch or in the tush? (tuchas) in Yiddish


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Package temp and core temp are identical. The socket temp which is sometimes called cpu temp is the higher value and not as important as package/core temp. Got it???


The questions wasn't about which one was which, it was about using the sensors to control the fans. Thanks for the patronizing attitude though, it brightened my day.


----------



## WishinItWas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> PS. So Imprezzion/Wi****Was - what actually worked or what did it take to get your boards/bios to now allow you to change and manually arealy set your multiplier(s)/voltage controls?


I have been away since Thursday and won't be back until tomorrow so after I try the combo of suggestions on here I will report back with what it takes on my setup.

The pressures in the rear of the case from the noctua and top exhaust fans is so large that the rear 120mm exhaust barley pushes air out of the case. Do you think I would be better off running it as an Intake fan to draw more air to the VRM area as it would be exhausted out of the top quickly any way?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> As stated earlier today..i have the exact same board and am able to oc up to 5Ghz fairly easily.. the *THROTTLING* issue was a total piss-off for the the first week I had the board though! So if you have Rev3 and latest Bios.. *turn off all the power saving* (CE1, C6, C&Q, etc).*.there's no APM to turn off..but then turn ON the HPC*.. with that I was FINALLY able to do WHATEVER I wanted with the board in terms of voltages, clocks, etc *WITHOUT any THROTTLING!* That *should* work.. i eventually went back *down from EXTREME LLC to Ultra or High*... and had to play around with the voltages but with a water cooler *as low as a Corsair H60 (also used the H100*) I was able to do *4.8Ghz at 48 degress and 5Ghz and keeping under 54 degrees* (averaged 49-52)! I was surprised but the board handled very well.
> 
> Maybe your specific board is problematic but i do KNOW the UD3 can handle almost anything you put it through..it just doesn't have all the extra oc and vrm power features like the Asus (Sabertooth, I now have and has been recommended to you).. it has that quirky throttling issue (but is easily overcome..at least for me and a few others who posted).. all the UD3/5/7 are *notorious for VDroop*..and I did experience it..but nothing too heavy.. LLC can go a bit high on voltages but can be worked with and sometimes the voltages can be a bit up and down at times...but with proper tweaking, the board can handle high clocks/voltages and be stable with good temps..
> 
> ps. but if you feel you must return and/or replace or upgrade..to say.. a Sabertooth, I can't argue with you there! it IS a better board through and through and more importantly is made of better material, has more features and a lot more BIOS controls and options for oc'ing and vrm digi+ power controls! it is sweet!


Mate I bloody wished I had a Rev 3... But I don't.. I specifically asked the shop for a Rev 3 but they didn't have them so I got a Rev 1.2 which is the worst of all. Only has 3 BIOS's from which the latest one is a BETA.
There is no more support for the R1.2 and it's just bad basically...

I am now running my other board, a much weaker M5A97 R2.0 and I get a easy 4.3 on stock from it and i'm trying to push to 4.5Ghz and no further cause of the 4+2 phasecount. It HAS to have LLC enabled otherwise it'll drop a full 0.1v under load so they get rather hot...

Only downside to that board is that it won't eat my Trident BBSE RAM chips so in stead of 2133C7 im stuck with 1600C9 HyperX's now..


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes is my vote


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YES! i went from an 1100t to 8350 huge difference in real world


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Lycan*
> 
> Yes definitely


Thanks for responses. I'll probably go with an 8350 since AMD is planning on sticking with AM3+ for at least another year.


----------



## Barry j

add me FX8350 @ 4530 @ 1.376v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710041


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barry j*
> 
> add me FX8350 @ 4530 @ 1.376v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710041


You need to fill in the submission form on the front page. Welcome


----------



## Barry j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You need to fill in the submission form on the front page. Welcome


thank you will do that


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## fetzher

Serious question lol is there any difference between a fx 8320 and a [email protected],5 in single threaded apps?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetzher*
> 
> Serious question lol is there any difference between a fx 8320 and a [email protected],5 in single threaded apps?


@ the same clock speed, they are essentially the same chip. Only difference being that 8350 are "better" chips capable of higher clocks for stock settings.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> @ the same clock speed, they are essentially the same chip. Only difference being that 8350 are "better" chips capable of higher clocks for stock settings.


proof? to the second part of that statement


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> @ the same clock speed, they are essentially the same chip. Only difference being that 8350 are "better" chips capable of higher clocks for stock settings.
> 
> 
> 
> proof? to the second part of that statement
Click to expand...

8350s are just binned better. They'll hit the same OC's on less voltage. List in the OP justifies that.

Not to say 8320s can't match 8350s, it'll just take more to get them there.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8350s are just binned better. They'll hit the same OC's on less voltage. List in the OP justifies that.
> 
> Not to say 8320s can't match 8350s, it'll just take more to get them there.


Ok i appreciate your opinion thanks. I have been debating the binning thoery in my mind for a while, for that to be conclusive though i feel in my opinion the cross section of cpu`s would have to be tested in exactly the same setting from the skill of the over clocker to the hardware set up even down to the ambient room temp. This will never happen i suppose so the opening page is a decent guide

The same theory was around for the 8120/8150, my 8120 was sold by ocuk as guaranteed overclocker to the point of the 8150 and stay within warranty guaranteed by Amd. This would suggest to me the "binning" was exactly the same as the 8150 and Amd just sold procs at differing speeds out of the box for the public of which the enthusiast market makes up a miniscule %. Mr Smith who knows nothing of overclocking walks into major retailer and sees the 8120/8320 then looks at the 8150/8350 at the higher frequency and would opt for the faster cpu in most cases without the knowledge of multipliers.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ok i appreciate your opinion thanks. I have been debating the binning thoery in my mind for a while, for that to be conclusive though i feel in my opinion the cross section of cpu`s would have to be tested in exactly the same setting from the skill of the over clocker to the hardware set up even down to the ambient room temp. This will never happen i suppose so the opening page is a decent guide


it boils down to Voltage and TDP.. they are the same chip from the same silicon. the only difference is that silicon can only become so pure. and in order to not waste money there is a binning process. You could get a 8320 that is a repackaged 8350 only because the par level for sales needed more 8320's.. aka same thing had happened with the nvidia 465's and 470's a couple years back,

next is the voltage. in order to fit into specs to run a 8350 you should be able to hit 4Ghz with no more than 1.42 volts which is almost out of spec

same thing with thermals.. they need them to fit into the 125w TDP or thermal release. . if either don't fit then the chip can be downclocked and reduce both voltage and thermal. I do believe this is also how they come up with the 6300's and 4300s by deactivating cores which reduce both voltage and thermal or there may be a bad core being silicon cannot be made 100% pure even a dust particle can create such an issue

so in short the 8350 and 8320 are from the same silicon just binned differently. In Kyad's case i think he got a repackaged chip as they had to create par levels for all chips produced.

I think that sums that up as well as possible

Also just wow this thread keeps active haha.. I just de-soldered a powerjack off of a laptop and there were 14 new posts haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8350s are just binned better. They'll hit the same OC's on less voltage. List in the OP justifies that.
> 
> Not to say 8320s can't match 8350s, it'll just take more to get them there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i appreciate your opinion thanks. I have been debating the binning thoery in my mind for a while, for that to be conclusive though i feel in my opinion the cross section of cpu`s would have to be tested in exactly the same setting from the skill of the over clocker to the hardware set up even down to the ambient room temp. This will never happen i suppose so the opening page is a decent guide
Click to expand...

They don't need a range of ambients at all. Hotter is hotter, for everything.

Otherwise, they are tested in the same settings. But not by overclockers. 8350s are tested to run at 4Ghz, and they have to do it inside a 125w TDP. This is why you get different VID on different chips.

Some chips are more leaky then others, and so put out more heat, but they require less voltage to run, which undoes that heat. Like the chips with 1.3v VID that have a hard time going fast due to insane temps.

Others are very cold, but require more voltage through the CPU in order to stay stable. Like ones with 1.4v VID. They have a hard time going very fast because of the shear voltage required.

And some others, have a balance. They're kinda leaky, but they don't require much voltage, and so everything balances out.

Now, the question becomes how many of those chips can actually do 4.0 inside 125w, and how many can turbo to 4.2 in the same thermal envelope. The ones that do, get branded 8350s. Ones that can't, but can do 3.5 in a 125w TDP get branded 8320s. Ones with a broken module get branded 6300s, and those with 2 broken modules get branded 4300s.

It doesn't end there however, because sometimes there's demand for your lower parts, but everything keeps binning highly. This is what happened to Bulldozer, which is why there was almost no difference between the 8150 and 8120. In this case, they will take some of the CPUs that should have been 8350s, and label them 8320s anyway. Our chips would be one of these. If there is "too much" demand for 6300s, they will even take some 8320s and turn off a module and sell it as that.

That is the process of binning. Whatever tools they use for the job, it's far better then anything we can do, they have to do it in bulk after all. Intel and nVidia do the same thing. Parts that did not make the cut for Tesla can become Quadros, and parts that don't make the cut for Quadros become GeForce (at least for Fermi).

It's not a theory, it's just something companies do to maximize profit out of what they have. Piledriver happens to have been Binned more aggressively then Bulldozer was, that's all.


----------



## Ghost12

Those two explanations above are brilliant, Thank you for taking the time to explain. I understand this now, user input from people like yourselves is invalid to people learning like me and what makes this community better "binned" than the rest


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ok i appreciate your opinion thanks. I have been debating the binning thoery in my mind for a while, for that to be conclusive though i feel in my opinion the cross section of cpu`s would have to be tested in exactly the same setting from the skill of the over clocker to the hardware set up even down to the ambient room temp. This will never happen i suppose so the opening page is a decent guide
> 
> The same theory was around for the 8120/8150, my 8120 was sold by ocuk as guaranteed overclocker to the point of the 8150 and stay within warranty guaranteed by Amd. This would suggest to me the "binning" was exactly the same as the 8150 and Amd just sold procs at differing speeds out of the box for the public of which the enthusiast market makes up a miniscule %. Mr Smith who knows nothing of overclocking walks into major retailer and sees the 8120/8320 then looks at the 8150/8350 at the higher frequency and would opt for the faster cpu in most cases without the knowledge of multipliers.


Ehh, you dont need to get to technical... just look at the base VIDs of 8320's vs 8350s. 8350s are generally 1.3 - 1.35v while 8320s are 1.325 - 1.4v...


----------



## Imprezzion

Well Kyad, I never expected to say this, but the M5A97 R2.0 ctually clocks better then the UD3. The UD3 was unstable no matter what I did, and I just passes 2 hours of IBT on Maximum on the M5A97 with 4.52Ghz @ 1.404v - NB & HT @ 2400Mhz.

Just too bad the M5A97 doesn't wanna run with my BBSE Tridents.. It just refuses to run anything over 1866Mhz on them and it randomly reboots or gives Memory Management errors with lower speeds. Heck even 1600 10-10-10-30 crashes randomly while the chips can do 2133 7-9-7...

I'll see what i'm going to do.. Maybe i'll grab a better board, like a M5A99X EVO, and hope it'll take the Tridents, or maybe i'l just trade it for something else like a 1155 set again... I really don't know rofl.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Those two explanations above are brilliant, Thank you for taking the time to explain. I understand this now, user input from people like yourselves is invalid to people learning like me and what makes this community better "binned" than the rest


no problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ehh, you dont need to get to technical... just look at the base VIDs of 8320's vs 8350s. 8350s are generally 1.3 - 1.35v while 8320s are 1.325 - 1.4v...


thats one way to look at it.. however there are a couple other things that come into play,, and it had seemed to want a more in depth answer..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well Kyad, I never expected to say this, but the M5A97 R2.0 ctually clocks better then the UD3. The UD3 was unstable no matter what I did, and I just passes 2 hours of IBT on Maximum on the M5A97 with 4.52Ghz @ 1.404v - NB & HT @ 2400Mhz.
> 
> Just too bad the M5A97 doesn't wanna run with my BBSE Tridents.. It just refuses to run anything over 1866Mhz on them and it randomly reboots or gives Memory Management errors with lower speeds. Heck even 1600 10-10-10-30 crashes randomly while the chips can do 2133 7-9-7...
> 
> I'll see what i'm going to do.. Maybe i'll grab a better board, like a M5A99X EVO, and hope it'll take the Tridents, or maybe i'l just trade it for something else like a 1155 set again... I really don't know rofl.


I wouldn't say that.. Kyad is running 5.2 on a ud3.... also you are doing a small OC.. im sure there has to be something going on or you just got a bunk board. I even got 4.5 on the MSI GD65 but anything after that it just faltered.. so TBH i seriously doubt that board is better than the ud3..

before getting another board I would check out the ram QVL that may be in part why its not working that great.. in addition since you are running a lower grade board you may have to hit that timing with FSB overclocking to get it stable. I know with the GD65 thats what I had to do to even run my ram at 1866


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no problem
> thats one way to look at it.. however there are a couple other things that come into play,, and it had seemed to want a more in depth answer..


agreed, you all jumped on with great "indepth" answers. I was going for the "easy" explanation









Anyhoo, you are still playing the lottery with the chips no matter what. My first 8350 being worse than any 8320 I've seen here....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> agreed, you all jumped on with great "indepth" answers. I was going for the "easy" explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, you are still playing the lottery with the chips no matter what. My first 8350 being worse than any 8320 I've seen here....


what batch number was your 8350?


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> agreed, you all jumped on with great "indepth" answers. I was going for the "easy" explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, you are still playing the lottery with the chips no matter what. My first 8350 being worse than any 8320 I've seen here....


Ditto, FX-8350 here - 4.5ghz @ 1.46875v. Anything less in voltage will cough up [email protected]


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well Kyad, I never expected to say this, but the M5A97 R2.0 ctually clocks better then the UD3. The UD3 was unstable no matter what I did, and I just passes 2 hours of IBT on Maximum on the M5A97 with 4.52Ghz @ 1.404v - NB & HT @ 2400Mhz.
> 
> Just too bad the M5A97 doesn't wanna run with my BBSE Tridents.. It just refuses to run anything over 1866Mhz on them and it randomly reboots or gives Memory Management errors with lower speeds. Heck even 1600 10-10-10-30 crashes randomly while the chips can do 2133 7-9-7...
> 
> I'll see what i'm going to do.. Maybe i'll grab a better board, like a M5A99X EVO, and hope it'll take the Tridents, or maybe i'l just trade it for something else like a 1155 set again... I really don't know rofl.


*970a-*UD3.

Extremely important difference.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what batch number was your 8350?


Both were / are the same, as the one I received as a replacement: 1245PGN

First one had a VID of 1.4v and wouldn't clock anything over 4.4ghz stable no matter what voltage. The replacement (the one I'm on now) has a VID of 1.35 and can run 4.7ghz fairly stable, but I need more cooling to really find it's limits.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Both were / are the same, as the one I received as a replacement: 1245PGN
> 
> First one had a VID of 1.4v and wouldn't clock anything over 4.4ghz stable no matter what voltage. The replacement (the one I'm on now) has a VID of 1.35 and can run 4.7ghz fairly stable, but I need more cooling to really find it's limits.


oh ok. yeah the first one i understand but would imagine that you just hit the thermal limits early on when you hit a voltage wall.. I have a 1.375VID and it loves it some volts.

as far as your second chip i would imagine it should be able to hit 5Ghz with proper cooling and power


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no problem
> thats one way to look at it.. however there are a couple other things that come into play,, and it had seemed to want a more in depth answer..
> I wouldn't say that.. Kyad is running 5.2 on a ud3.... also you are doing a small OC.. im sure there has to be something going on or you just got a bunk board. I even got 4.5 on the MSI GD65 but anything after that it just faltered.. so TBH i seriously doubt that board is better than the ud3..
> 
> before getting another board I would check out the ram QVL that may be in part why its not working that great.. in addition since you are running a lower grade board you may have to hit that timing with FSB overclocking to get it stable. I know with the GD65 thats what I had to do to even run my ram at 1866


I never said the board by itself is better then the UD3. Hell, it isn't even close. (Ok, The BIOS is 100x better but yeah.. I just LOVE ASUS's UEFI).

Only problems I have with the UD3 is that my UD3 is a Rev 1.2 which is the worst of all revisions and has just 3 BIOS's from which the most stable and recent one is a BETA...
The Rev1.2 isn't supported by GB anymore either in terms of updates or BIOS's since the newest BIOS is of Oct. 2012 (Not including the BETA which only has updated AHCI ROM)..

And about the small OC, yeah on the M5A I take a small OC... I don't dare to push vCore higher then ~1.425v on a 4+2 board without Digi+ VRM's... I blew up my 7970 as well with benching (on 1.38v, with very badly cooled VRM's due to the Accelero's small VRM sinks) so i'm a bit more careful with VRM's these days...

I tried to go for 4.8-5Ghz on the UD3, and I know this particular CPU can do this at about 1.552v only the GB can't hold that voltage stable. That is, the 970 UD3 can't. The 990FX UD3 probably can as it has like 8 LLC options in stead of 2. Also, VRM Thermal throttling comes in hard after just 2 runs of IBT. Even with a 140mm fan aimed at them. Also, the RAM, I don't even know for sure that they are good.. My M5A97 won't take them either so...

Don't know, the GB is a fine board, but it just isn't the board i'm looking for.

Don't get me wrong on this one, i'm not a newb when it comes to overclocking, but i've never had a board act like either of these two, and that's probably because I never buy low-end stuff. And the one time I did, (P8Z77-V) I blew it up during a run of LinX with a 2500K @ 5.2Ghz - 1.488v...

I didn't really have a choice on this one cause the M5A was included in the trade ad I had limited funds at this time so on reccomendation here I bought the 970A UD3. Just too bad I got a crappy revision and that the board doesn't deliver what I expect of a board.

Well, I settled for 4.52Ghz @ 1.404v on the M5A97. Runs like a champ to be honest and with just 54c with my push fans all the way off I can't complain.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I never said the board by itself is better then the UD3. Hell, it isn't even close. (Ok, The BIOS is 100x better but yeah.. I just LOVE ASUS's UEFI).
> 
> Only problems I have with the UD3 is that my UD3 is a Rev 1.2 which is the worst of all revisions and has just 3 BIOS's from which the most stable and recent one is a BETA...
> The Rev1.2 isn't supported by GB anymore either in terms of updates or BIOS's since the newest BIOS is of Oct. 2012 (Not including the BETA which only has updated AHCI ROM)..
> 
> And about the small OC, yeah on the M5A I take a small OC... I don't dare to push vCore higher then ~1.425v on a 4+2 board without Digi+ VRM's... I blew up my 7970 as well with benching (on 1.38v, with very badly cooled VRM's due to the Accelero's small VRM sinks) so i'm a bit more careful with VRM's these days...
> 
> I tried to go for 4.8-5Ghz on the UD3, and I know this particular CPU can do this at about 1.552v only the GB can't hold that voltage stable. That is, the 970 UD3 can't. The 990FX UD3 probably can as it has like 8 LLC options in stead of 2. Also, VRM Thermal throttling comes in hard after just 2 runs of IBT. Even with a 140mm fan aimed at them. Also, the RAM, I don't even know for sure that they are good.. My M5A97 won't take them either so...
> 
> Don't know, the GB is a fine board, but it just isn't the board i'm looking for.
> 
> Don't get me wrong on this one, i'm not a newb when it comes to overclocking, but i've never had a board act like either of these two, and that's probably because I never buy low-end stuff. And the one time I did, (P8Z77-V) I blew it up during a run of LinX with a 2500K @ 5.2Ghz - 1.488v...
> 
> I didn't really have a choice on this one cause the M5A was included in the trade ad I had limited funds at this time so on reccomendation here I bought the 970A UD3. Just too bad I got a crappy revision and that the board doesn't deliver what I expect of a board.
> 
> Well, I settled for 4.52Ghz @ 1.404v on the M5A97. Runs like a champ to be honest and with just 54c with my push fans all the way off I can't complain.


touche haha


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> oh ok. yeah the first one i understand but would imagine that you just hit the thermal limits early on when you hit a voltage wall.. I have a 1.375VID and it loves it some volts.
> 
> as far as your second chip i would imagine it should be able to hit 5Ghz with proper cooling and power


Indeed,

However, there first chip (with the 1.4v VID) stayed very cool. It never topped 55c at 1.55v and that's with my H60. It was just a terrabad clocker.

I looked into a RX240 raystorm setup, but honestly... It's a bit much (I'm a tight butt with money) and I'm too lazy to deal with that. lol

So I'm looking for a used H100 on the cheap. Anyone have a H100 they want to move?









Oh, and I tried out some AS5 in place of my standard MX4 just for grins... and its roughly ~4c on average hotter than the MX4. blahh...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no problem
> thats one way to look at it.. however there are a couple other things that come into play,, and it had seemed to want a more in depth answer..
> I wouldn't say that.. Kyad is running 5.2 on a ud3.... also you are doing a small OC.. im sure there has to be something going on or you just got a bunk board. I even got 4.5 on the MSI GD65 but anything after that it just faltered.. so TBH i seriously doubt that board is better than the ud3..
> 
> before getting another board I would check out the ram QVL that may be in part why its not working that great.. in addition since you are running a lower grade board you may have to hit that timing with FSB overclocking to get it stable. I know with the GD65 thats what I had to do to even run my ram at 1866
> 
> 
> 
> I never said the board by itself is better then the UD3. Hell, it isn't even close. (Ok, The BIOS is 100x better but yeah.. I just LOVE ASUS's UEFI).
> 
> Only problems I have with the UD3 is that my UD3 is a Rev 1.2 which is the worst of all revisions and has just 3 BIOS's from which the most stable and recent one is a BETA...
> The Rev1.2 isn't supported by GB anymore either in terms of updates or BIOS's since the newest BIOS is of Oct. 2012 (Not including the BETA which only has updated AHCI ROM)..
> 
> And about the small OC, yeah on the M5A I take a small OC... I don't dare to push vCore higher then ~1.425v on a 4+2 board without Digi+ VRM's... I blew up my 7970 as well with benching (on 1.38v, with very badly cooled VRM's due to the Accelero's small VRM sinks) so i'm a bit more careful with VRM's these days...
> 
> I tried to go for 4.8-5Ghz on the UD3, and I know this particular CPU can do this at about 1.552v only the GB can't hold that voltage stable. That is, the 970 UD3 can't. The 990FX UD3 probably can as it has like 8 LLC options in stead of 2. Also, VRM Thermal throttling comes in hard after just 2 runs of IBT. Even with a 140mm fan aimed at them. Also, the RAM, I don't even know for sure that they are good.. My M5A97 won't take them either so...
> 
> Don't know, the GB is a fine board, but it just isn't the board i'm looking for.
> 
> Don't get me wrong on this one, i'm not a newb when it comes to overclocking, but i've never had a board act like either of these two, and that's probably because I never buy low-end stuff. And the one time I did, (P8Z77-V) I blew it up during a run of LinX with a 2500K @ 5.2Ghz - 1.488v...
> 
> I didn't really have a choice on this one cause the M5A was included in the trade ad I had limited funds at this time so on reccomendation here I bought the 970A UD3. Just too bad I got a crappy revision and that the board doesn't deliver what I expect of a board.
> 
> Well, I settled for 4.52Ghz @ 1.404v on the M5A97. Runs like a champ to be honest and with just 54c with my push fans all the way off I can't complain.
Click to expand...

Quick tip. Gigabyte does not release a new BIOS every week. No board in their entire AMD line up got a BIOS update since October with the exception of fixing something, or this new Beta BIOS. That does not translate into "Not Supported", that translates into "It works. Do not break it."

As for throttling, that's why you turn off APM.


----------



## kahboom

Highest Gflops i can get out of this chip using 4.8ghz temps are a bit high since my chip needs more voltage and only running my fans at 900rpm so its nice and quiet 75f in my room Ready for some Hitman Absolution now and BF3 to do more testing


----------



## grubby99

http://valid.canardpc.com/2715227

Add me to the list please







I have a hyper 212+ evo cooling it atm and doing a poor job. Have a CM H60 coming in the mail from newegg. First time watercooling. Heard good things about it though.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181015


----------



## Imprezzion

I think i'm gunna pick up a 990FX UD3 or UD5. A new UD3 is €114 and I see a secondhand UD5 for €100 which i'm hoping to pick up...

Now I just really hope my BBSE Tridents are OK...


----------



## AlDyer

Does anyone have any steamroller performance chip rumours? Or any rumors on the release date of steamroller cpus/apus? Thinking of getting one of those (if they turn out to be worth it) and watercooling


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm sorry to say this, but I have decided to sell my AMD set again after having tried it for 2 days.

I used to LOVE my 550BE unlocked to x4, my 840T unlocked to x5 (yes, x5. Core #3 was busted up), my 1100T and my 960T unlocked to x6 and higher OC then the 1100T could but this line of chips...

No, they aren't for me. I'm putting my W3520 back in there and i'm going to look for a 2500K/3570K set to trade for my FX8320 set..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but I have decided to sell my AMD set again after having tried it for 2 days.
> 
> I used to LOVE my 550BE unlocked to x4, my 840T unlocked to x5 (yes, x5. Core #3 was busted up), my 1100T and my 960T unlocked to x6 and higher OC then the 1100T could but this line of chips...
> 
> No, they aren't for me. I'm putting my W3520 back in there and i'm going to look for a 2500K/3570K set to trade for my FX8320 set..


May the force be with you on the darkside young Anakin


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> May the force be with you on the darkside young Anakin


^


----------



## Scorpion49

Something.... has happened. I tried to bump my HT up to 2600 and the machine locked up, now I can't get the CPU stable past 4.0ghz it locks up in everything, even booting windows.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Something.... has happened. I tried to bump my HT up to 2600 and the machine locked up, now I can't get the CPU stable past 4.0ghz it locks up in everything, even booting windows.


sometimes it can happen

Reset cmos by the jumpers usually sorts it


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sometimes it can happen
> 
> Reset cmos by the jumpers usually sorts it


Yeah, I reset it and I was able to get back some of my OC. It is not the same though. Immediately loading the same profile as before it won't even run one pass of IBT before failing where as previously it was stable at 4.8 for 20 runs on max. I think I broke something.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I reset it and I was able to get back some of my OC. It is not the same though. Immediately loading the same profile as before it won't even run one pass of IBT before failing where as previously it was stable at 4.8 for 20 runs on max. I think I broke something.


i was going to say ambient temp but then I looked at your rig and by all means that shouldn't be hmmmmm,, by chance do you have your vid card OC'd during this testing? have you chjecked the DIGI options.. or ram timings.. I think those are mostlikely the culprits


----------



## cssorkinman

That's too bad Scorpion








Is it possible that you corrupted the OS? You might try going back to a restore point. It never seems to happen when I play with the cpu multiplier only, but when playing with ram timings HTT and pci-e settings I've had to go back to a restore point a few times. I've heard that SSD's are more prone to doing this than HDD's . Might be something to try.
Good luck


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's too bad Scorpion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that you corrupted the OS? You might try going back to a restore point. It never seems to happen when I play with the cpu multiplier only, but when playing with ram timings HTT and pci-e settings I've had to go back to a restore point a few times. I've heard that SSD's are more prone to doing this than HDD's . Might be something to try.
> Good luck


I'll vouch on that with the SSD Im on my 3rd full re-install.. however this almost seems to be the last one.. everything is running so smooth for me. I figured out what my issue was with more unstability during my last install I had ported over my profile in windows.. I think I may have copied over the system files too .. boom corrupted registry..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's too bad Scorpion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that you corrupted the OS? You might try going back to a restore point. It never seems to happen when I play with the cpu multiplier only, but when playing with ram timings HTT and pci-e settings I've had to go back to a restore point a few times. I've heard that SSD's are more prone to doing this than HDD's . Might be something to try.
> Good luck


I found the culprit! Stupid Asus AI suite, I broke it and it kept popping a notice saying the MB was -10000*C. Removed and re-installed and everything seems to be good again. I have had problems with that software on Intel builds causing it to fail P95/IBT no matter how "stable" your machine actually was.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I found the culprit! Stupid Asus AI suite, I broke it and it kept popping a notice saying the MB was -10000*C. Removed and re-installed and everything seems to be good again. I have had problems with that software on Intel builds causing it to fail P95/IBT no matter how "stable" your machine actually was.


lol theres that too, i don't have it installed i prefer to do everything manually through the BIOS


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I found the culprit! Stupid Asus AI suite, I broke it and it kept popping a notice saying the MB was -10000*C. Removed and re-installed and everything seems to be good again. I have had problems with that software on Intel builds causing it to fail P95/IBT no matter how "stable" your machine actually was.


Great stuff.

I don't use it either....its crap









its a buggy piece of crap that only hinders you


----------



## cssorkinman

Glad you got it figured out Scorpion


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I reset it and I was able to get back some of my OC. It is not the same though. Immediately loading the same profile as before it won't even run one pass of IBT before failing where as previously it was stable at 4.8 for 20 runs on max. I think I broke something.


I had recently downloaded a corrupted version of IBT that locks up before 1 pass only. Was not a voltage issue either, I tried numerous voltage settings at 4.4 and 4.6 GHZ whoch had previously beeen stable. So I would be aware of it.


----------



## Red1776

Hey Visherians,

Some of you wanted to see the results of my 'rework' this weekend so here ya go.
Going to start sleeving/wiring etc, but I wanted to solve creating enough flow to run the GPU's WC'd in parallel.

The FX-8350 Holodeck 7










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the results of my 'rework' this weekend so here ya go.
> Going to start sleeving/wiring etc, but I wanted to solve creating enough flow to run the GPU's WC'd in parallel.
> 
> The FX-8350 Holodeck 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


PURE GORGEOUS!


----------



## KyadCK

Time to test some scaling.










Spoiler: Shiny things Red would appreciate


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the results of my 'rework' this weekend so here ya go.
> Going to start sleeving/wiring etc, but I wanted to solve creating enough flow to run the GPU's WC'd in parallel.
> 
> The FX-8350 Holodeck 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Impressed!!









Reminds me of looking under the hood of a hot rod.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Time to test some scaling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shiny things Red would appreciate


mmmmmm......Shiney.....ROFL,
How true! CK








All of mine are XFX, and one of them is the 7970 DD GHOST (or was) . They OC very well.
Quote:


> Reminds me of looking under the hood of a hot rod.


I thought the same thing....69 Camaro


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the results of my 'rework' this weekend so here ya go.
> Going to start sleeving/wiring etc, but I wanted to solve creating enough flow to run the GPU's WC'd in parallel.
> 
> The FX-8350 Holodeck 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hmmm i could go all sexual here and jizz all over it










got any tissues?


----------



## Ghost12

Well since i dailed in the 5ghz clock the other day i have been gaming on a variety of games to put it through its paces and see if any crashes, none to report, i have played bf3 multiplayer on a variety of maps from spam fest metro to armoured kill and its been fine, max temp whilst gaming has been 46c. I have played Civ V because its a bit more cpu bound and no crashes at all so it seems all is fine on the stability front. The only thing i have noticed is a small fluctuation in the vcore, both up and down which is unusual, with ultra llc i have never seen a vdroop before with that particular llc setting. My bios vcore is set 1.58, i have seen drops to 1.57 and ups to 1.6.


----------



## zulk

One question I am having core failure at anything above 4.5 ghz now what should I do? Increase the volts I am already at 1.475 with ultra high llc and 2.65 llc, should I bump the cpu-nb volts?

This is frustrating, not only this but my temps are absurd as well -__-


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> One question I am having core failure at anything above 4.5 ghz now what should I do? Increase the volts I am already at 1.475 with ultra high llc and 2.65 llc, should I bump the cpu-nb volts?
> 
> This is frustrating, not only this but my temps are absurd as well -__-


could you put your rig in your sig mate so everyone knows what ya got


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well since i dailed in the 5ghz clock the other day i have been gaming on a variety of games to put it through its paces and see if any crashes, none to report, i have played bf3 multiplayer on a variety of maps from spam fest metro to armoured kill and its been fine, max temp whilst gaming has been 46c. I have played Civ V because its a bit more cpu bound and no crashes at all so it seems all is fine on the stability front. The only thing i have noticed is a small fluctuation in the vcore, both up and down which is unusual, with ultra llc i have never seen a vdroop before with that particular llc setting. My bios vcore is set 1.58, i have seen drops to 1.57 and ups to 1.6.


my goes up on ultra llc too. i think its a sabertooth thing, on ultra on my old board M5A99x evo was rock steady

can i ask when u load into windows or bios does your mouse stick?

It happens to me with 3 different mice. after 10 seconds it moves again.

its not always been like that though. i even reinstalled windows and it still same.


----------



## macknade

5.25 Ghz on an fx-8320. just sayin...








also. my vcore is meant to be set at 1.5 but it fluctuates a lot. Any help on that?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2716844


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macknade*
> 
> 5.25 Ghz on an fx-8320. just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also. my vcore is meant to be set at 1.5 but it fluctuates a lot. Any help on that?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2716844


its only a validation. i bet its not stable full load at that voltage. you need alot more than what you giving it lol full load and it would die i imagine.

still its pretty impressive to get validated @ that speed and voltage

what llc u got it at?

can you update your sig rig so we know what ya got please


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> my goes up on ultra llc too. i think its a sabertooth thing, on ultra on my old board M5A99x evo was rock steady
> 
> can i ask when u load into windows or bios does your mouse stick?
> 
> It happens to me with 3 different mice. after 10 seconds it moves again.
> 
> its not always been like that though. i even reinstalled windows and it still same.


No my wired mouse does not stick, i use 2, have death adder for games wired and a wireless microsoft optical cheapy that can use in bios because i think the wired overrides it. I do have an issue with my keyboard not lighting up in time for bios though if i use certain usb ports. Swap them round its fine lol. And regards the llc vcore fluctuation, thats what i meant, on ultra never seen a vdroop before but have one at 5ghz - odd


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No my wired mouse does not stick, i use 2, have death adder for games wired and a wireless microsoft optical cheapy that can use in bios because i think the wired overrides it. I do have an issue with my keyboard not lighting up in time for bios though if i use certain usb ports. Swap them round its fine lol. And regards the llc vcore fluctuation, thats what i meant, on ultra never seen a vdroop before but have one at 5ghz - odd


Not too much oddness









these chips go crazy at 5ghz lol. temps fly up considerably compared to other speeds. 4.9ghz i barely touch 45C on the core. 5ghz and its 55C+ and over to get avx stable.

i did have better temps b4 i changed tubing yesterday lol.

I wanted to see how my rig in green looked as i had some green tubing laying around. Colours looked great but temps flew over 70c for some wierd reason. same size tubing just different makes.

had to put the orange back in and temps as in 2nd line. Might just take a few days for it to settle back into same temps

had to post this lol read it lol


----------



## macknade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its only a validation. i bet its not stable full load at that voltage. you need alot more than what you giving it lol full load and it would die i imagine.
> 
> still its pretty impressive to get validated @ that speed and voltage
> 
> what llc u got it at?
> 
> can you update your sig rig so we know what ya got please


Yeah its a validation. It was slightly unstable. Could get it through a run of performance test 8.0 successfully. However it would crash within 30 mins and on some games. wasn't really willing to put the vcore above 1.5V. So I changed my settings a bit and now ive got ti full stable at 5.0 Ghz (http://valid.canardpc.com/2716964 )

THis is fully stable as far as i can tell. Run a few tests and been playing shogun II fots for over an hour without a problem.

And im afraid i dont really know what an llc is :S

And sig rig updated









Oh and load temps dont go above 52C with case temps of 28.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macknade*
> 
> Yeah its a validation. It was slightly unstable. Could get it through a run of performance test 8.0 successfully. However it would crash within 30 mins and on some games. wasn't really willing to put the vcore above 1.5V. So I changed my settings a bit and now ive got ti full stable at 5.0 Ghz (http://valid.canardpc.com/2716964 )
> 
> THis is fully stable as far as i can tell. Run a few tests and been playing shogun II fots for over an hour without a problem.
> 
> And im afraid i dont really know what an llc is :S
> 
> And sig rig updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and load temps dont go above 52C with case temps of 28.


nice temps







mine are just over that a few degrees. LLC is load line calibration. if you read this you will understand more what things mean. i could tell you what to put in bios but you wouldnt learn as much lol

hope it helps and by all means ask away after you read that thread


----------



## Dt_Freak1

according to his validation he has a crosshair formula 4 which is 890 chipset and does not have load line calibration.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the results of my 'rework' this weekend so here ya go.
> Going to start sleeving/wiring etc, but I wanted to solve creating enough flow to run the GPU's WC'd in parallel.
> 
> The FX-8350 Holodeck 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm i could go all sexual here and jizz all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got any tissues?
Click to expand...

..err...um...what are you on about now Gurty??
















Thanks...however I think I will stick with distilled water for now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ..err...um...what are you on about now Gurty??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...however I think I will stick with distilled water for now


lol aye. i keep meaning to change to distilled rather than my red coolant cause of the staining but meh itll do until i buy my green tubing


----------



## WishinItWas

Well I finally was able to get my settings to stick on the UD3 Rev 3.0 based on the help from this thread. Unfortunately I did not have much time yet to test them all out. I started with a FSB OC, bumped it to 230 (4.6Ghz) and no matter the voltage or memory settings I could not get it to boot into windows.

After a few CMOS resets I went back to factory and just bumped the multiplier up to 23, pushed the voltage to 1.44v , set the ram to stock settings and ran 10 passes on IBT with no issues but did notice on the last run my temps were around 58 on the TMPIN2 and 60 on the Package readings.

I had my finger on the "stop" button the entire time panicking about the temps but it passes all 10 runs with a success massage. I returned it all to stock settings and will continue to experiment tonight. I was hoping temps could be managed below 4.7 on my air setup


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not too much oddness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these chips go crazy at 5ghz lol. temps fly up considerably compared to other speeds. 4.9ghz i barely touch 45C on the core. 5ghz and its 55C+ and over to get avx stable.
> 
> i did have better temps b4 i changed tubing yesterday lol.
> 
> I wanted to see how my rig in green looked as i had some green tubing laying around. Colours looked great but temps flew over 70c for some wierd reason. same size tubing just different makes.
> 
> had to put the orange back in and temps as in 2nd line. Might just take a few days for it to settle back into same temps
> 
> had to post this lol read it lol


Yes seen the batman thing in the paper today, i am from bradford lol, don`t live there anymore though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes seen the batman thing in the paper today, i am from bradford lol, don`t live there anymore though


im from halifax







Leeds united supporter









used to live in london for a few years but moved back up here about 10 years ago.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im from halifax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used to live in london for a few years but moved back up here about 10 years ago.


ha small world lol, born and bread bradford. Skipsea now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> ha small world lol, born and bread bradford. Skipsea now


I installed asus suite again and its still a buggy peicee of crapware lol. Are these temps acceptable for the amount of vcore i need to use?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I installed asus suite again and its still a buggy peicee of crapware lol. Are these temps acceptable for the amount of vcore i need to use?


Looks good , i miss thermal radar, i use a second screen for monitor whilst gaming but Ai suite has never worked properly for me since the switch to windows 8 so its no longer installed. When i was on preview 8 it would bsod me. Im on 8 pro now but still not working right for me anyway


----------



## macknade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> according to his validation he has a crosshair formula 4 which is 890 chipset and does not have load line calibration.


That's where you would be wrong. The crosshair IV does have it. i just looked! In my opinion its a bloody good board!

And after a bit of fiddling I'm quite happy with my 5070 mhz overclock. It can go higher. HOWEVER i didnt really want it above 1.4 volts and this clokc is stable enough to use cool 'n' quiet! (i have to live in a small university room with this computer, so heat and noise can be annoying when sleeping!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macknade*
> 
> That's where you would be wrong. The crosshair IV does have it. i just looked! In my opinion its a bloody good board!
> 
> And after a bit of fiddling I'm quite happy with my 5070 mhz overclock. It can go higher. HOWEVER i didnt really want it above 1.4 volts and this clokc is stable enough to use cool 'n' quiet! (i have to live in a small university room with this computer, so heat and noise can be annoying when sleeping!


Would you care to run OCCT at that speed and voltage and post the resulting graphs here?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Would you care to run OCCT at that speed and voltage and post the resulting graphs here?


eagerly awaiting lol , even 20 passes Ibt standard


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> eagerly awaiting lol , even 20 passes Ibt standard


20?

my guess is not one







itll freeze haha


----------



## macknade

I've never used OCCT before. Anybody fancying enlightening me on what you want me to do with it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macknade*
> 
> I've never used OCCT before. Anybody fancying enlightening me on what you want me to do with it?


go there, install it
OCCT
open it. change to small data and press on. then after 5-10min press off. then some graphs pop up. then post em


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *macknade*
> 
> I've never used OCCT before. Anybody fancying enlightening me on what you want me to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go there, install it
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/38-occt-pt-4-3-2-available
> 
> open it. change to small data and press on. then after 5-10min press off. then some graphs pop up. then post em
Click to expand...

In spoilers.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In spoilers.


sorry sir didnt know had to use spoiler









edit lmao sorry u meant the graphs haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry sir didnt know had to use spoiler
Click to expand...

You would like 20+ graph images all posted in the open, and for someone who doesn't edit posts they quote to quote them all again?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You would like 20+ graph images all posted in the open, and for someone who doesn't edit posts they quote to quote them all again?


Nah i thought you were talking to me about the link haha

i even stuck the link in a spoiler







. changed it to a link instead


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You would like 20+ graph images all posted in the open, and for someone who doesn't edit posts they quote to quote them all again?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah i thought you were talking to me about the link haha
> 
> i even stuck the link in a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . changed it to a link instead
Click to expand...

Lol, na, just whoever posts OCCT graph stuff.


----------



## cssorkinman

Don't open this!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## macknade

I am so confused with this program. Whatever i do it does this:

HELP!


----------



## 636cc of fury

1244PGT



http://imgur.com/I3FNUJO





http://imgur.com/0BiHUzd


----------



## piledragon

i have a 1244 also, do you think that this is one of the golden batches.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the results of my 'rework' this weekend so here ya go.
> Going to start sleeving/wiring etc, but I wanted to solve creating enough flow to run the GPU's WC'd in parallel.
> 
> The FX-8350 Holodeck 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful and that is coming from Red1917


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piledragon*
> 
> i have a 1244 also, do you think that this is one of the golden batches.


I don't think that there any such thing as a golden batch. There are additional factors within even a "golden batch" that determine whether chip is golden like position on the wafer and possibly the PCB designation N or S.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> my goes up on ultra llc too. i think its a sabertooth thing, on ultra on my old board M5A99x evo was rock steady
> 
> can i ask when u load into windows or bios does your mouse stick?
> 
> It happens to me with 3 different mice. after 10 seconds it moves again.
> 
> its not always been like that though. i even reinstalled windows and it still same.


That may be one of 2 possibilities. Instability in the USB bus or possibly a high Vdda. I know people say you can raise Vdda to 2.695. But that does not include Asus their guru on ROG website Raj claims at 2.6995 it can cause various instabilities. By the way I have been also told by long term Asus users they have on and off issues with Asus boards with USB issues like freezes when clicking on a web page etc. It has happened to me too may times to mention. I have3 Asus motherboards.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That may be one of 2 possibilities. Instability in the USB bus or possibly a high Vdda. I know people say you can raise Vdda to 2.695. But that does not include Asus their guru on ROG website Raj claims at 2.6995 it can cause various instabilities. By the way I have been also told by long term Asus users they have on and off issues with Asus boards with USB issues like freezes when clicking on a web page etc. It has happened to me too may times to mention. I have3 Asus motherboards.


I doubt its a usb thing with me, my usb keyboard works normally. Its just the mouse. I cant move the cursor but i can use right click etc







. its a wierd bug thats crept into my pc.

It could be a certain program that doesnt agree withthe mouse drivers., though im not sure which one it would be lol

it happens on all mice too. my mouse works correctly on my partners pc


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I doubt its a usb thing with me, my usb keyboard works normally. Its just the mouse. I cant move the cursor but i can use right click etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . its a wierd bug thats crept into my pc.
> 
> It could be a certain program that doesnt agree withthe mouse drivers., though im not sure which one it would be lol
> 
> it happens on all mice too. my mouse works correctly on my partners pc


The same is true for me, it is strictly a mouse issue.I have tried different mice and it makes no difference. It is some sort of Asus issue.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I doubt its a usb thing with me, my usb keyboard works normally. Its just the mouse. I cant move the cursor but i can use right click etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . its a wierd bug thats crept into my pc.
> 
> It could be a certain program that doesnt agree withthe mouse drivers., though im not sure which one it would be lol
> 
> it happens on all mice too. my mouse works correctly on my partners pc


I agree it could be a conflict with another program but I have so many installed it is a real pain to troubleshoot this.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I agree it could be a conflict with another program but I have so many installed it is a real pain to troubleshoot this.


i dont seem to have that issue at all.. in fact when i notice something like that i find instability... However.. do you think that it could be because of all of the ASUS programs.. I noticed that AICharger wasn't really all that stable.. and that is the one that controls the USB's..

also another thing that I noticed and its WAYYY easier to tell because I am running an SSD is that all of the ASUS programs are 32 bit.. and very single threaded.. it added on a whole minute and a half of boot time when I had them installed.. without them i am in a matter of 10-15 seconds after hitting windows

I would suggest try and remove them and see if that helps with the issue this is mainly notated to Gertrude.. but os2wiz you may want to check that too..


----------



## testface

So i just received a FX-8350 with the Batch Number : 1245PGN.

If i intend to run this at stock, do i need to be concerned with VID and batches, etc?

Or is that primarily applicable when overclocking?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testface*
> 
> So i just received a FX-8350 with the Batch Number : 1245PGN.
> 
> If i intend to run this at stock, do i need to be concerned with VID and batches, etc?
> 
> Or is that primarily applicable when overclocking?


Batch number is really only important during overclocking.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i dont seem to have that issue at all.. in fact when i notice something like that i find instability... However.. do you think that it could be because of all of the ASUS programs.. I noticed that AICharger wasn't really all that stable.. and that is the one that controls the USB's..
> 
> also another thing that I noticed and its WAYYY easier to tell because I am running an SSD is that all of the ASUS programs are 32 bit.. and very single threaded.. it added on a whole minute and a half of boot time when I had them installed.. without them i am in a matter of 10-15 seconds after hitting windows
> 
> I would suggest try and remove them and see if that helps with the issue this is mainly notated to Gertrude.. but os2wiz you may want to check that too..


hey mate.

I found the problem was the mouse after all. My partner told me she tested it on her pc and it worked. When i tried it on hers it didnt work







bloody women haha

Took it back so just waiting for them to send me a new one out


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey mate.
> 
> I found the problem was the mouse after all. My partner told me she tested it on her pc and it worked. When i tried it on hers it didnt work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloody women haha
> 
> Took it back so just waiting for them to send me a new one out


HAHA Great that you found the issue.. I was just trying to throw out Ideas..







darn women


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i dont seem to have that issue at all.. in fact when i notice something like that i find instability... However.. do you think that it could be because of all of the ASUS programs.. I noticed that AICharger wasn't really all that stable.. and that is the one that controls the USB's..
> 
> also another thing that I noticed and its WAYYY easier to tell because I am running an SSD is that all of the ASUS programs are 32 bit.. and very single threaded.. it added on a whole minute and a half of boot time when I had them installed.. without them i am in a matter of 10-15 seconds after hitting windows
> 
> I would suggest try and remove them and see if that helps with the issue this is mainly notated to Gertrude.. but os2wiz you may want to check that too..


I have uninstalled all the AI programing from Asus. That has removed certain issues but not the mouse issue. This is NOT a stability issue . At lest not in terms of undervolting my overclock. This can happen at 4GHZ and up.on myFX-8350. I feed plenty of voltage to the pig under the hood.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i dont seem to have that issue at all.. in fact when i notice something like that i find instability... However.. do you think that it could be because of all of the ASUS programs.. I noticed that AICharger wasn't really all that stable.. and that is the one that controls the USB's..
> 
> also another thing that I noticed and its WAYYY easier to tell because I am running an SSD is that all of the ASUS programs are 32 bit.. and very single threaded.. it added on a whole minute and a half of boot time when I had them installed.. without them i am in a matter of 10-15 seconds after hitting windows
> 
> I would suggest try and remove them and see if that helps with the issue this is mainly notated to Gertrude.. but os2wiz you may want to check that too..


I have uninstalled all the AI programing from Asus. That has removed certain issues but not the mouse issue. This is NOT a stability issue . At lest not in terms of undervolting my overclock. This can happen at 4GHZ and up.on myFX-8350. I feed plenty of voltage to the pig under the hood.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i dont seem to have that issue at all.. in fact when i notice something like that i find instability... However.. do you think that it could be because of all of the ASUS programs.. I noticed that AICharger wasn't really all that stable.. and that is the one that controls the USB's..
> 
> also another thing that I noticed and its WAYYY easier to tell because I am running an SSD is that all of the ASUS programs are 32 bit.. and very single threaded.. it added on a whole minute and a half of boot time when I had them installed.. without them i am in a matter of 10-15 seconds after hitting windows
> 
> I would suggest try and remove them and see if that helps with the issue this is mainly notated to Gertrude.. but os2wiz you may want to check that too..


The only Asus programs left in my system are rog connect and rog connect plus. They will not uninstall.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The only Asus programs left in my system are rog connect and rog connect plus. They will not uninstall.


Well if it resolved some issues cool it was worth a shot to test and see so turns out 50% were the added program issues.. Good to know


----------



## lucas.vulcan

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/2013021400h46voltagecpu.png/

Pseudo : Lucas
Processeur : AMD FX-8350 @ 4615 MHZ
Refroidissement CPU : (ANTEC 920)
Carte mère : SABERTOOTH 990 FX R2.0
Mémoire : PATRIOT @ 16GO 1866MHZ 9-11-9-27-1T
Carte graphique : Crossfire ATI HD 7970 @ 1125/1575
Refroidissement 3D : : ANTEC 920 x2
Pilotes : Catalyst 13.1
Système d'exploitation : W7 ultimate 64bits

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/3dmark11crossfireoc.png/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2715100

http://valid.canardpc.com/2715100

Under OCCT test for 8H `and` NO ERROR
CPU Vcore with all the right example of stability.


----------



## bigsobes87

Just ordered the rest of the parts for my FX-8350 build, can't wait, the rest of the parts are as follows:

Case: Antec Eleven Hundred
MoBo: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1866MHz
Video Card: Sapphire 7950 3GB
Boot Drive: ADATA XPG SX900 128GB SSD
Storage: WD Blue 1TB 7200RPM (will add a second later on for a Raid 0 array)
Optical Drive: Asus 24B1ST or something like that
Power Supply: Corsair HX750 80 Plus Gold


----------



## noobdown

is 68c to high of a temp? my cpu is fluxuating between 1.5-1.536 when running ibt. Sad part is it for only 4.5


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> is 68c to high of a temp? my cpu is fluxuating between 1.5-1.536 when running ibt. Sad part is it for only 4.5


are you reading socket or core.. I think this is in OP but socket 70ish C is fine core temp 62c safe


----------



## noobdown

HWM reads tmpino 26, tmpin1 59, tmpin2 68, package (cpu) 68.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> HWM reads tmpino 26, tmpin1 59, tmpin2 68, package (cpu) 68.


package is core so you are on the toasty side


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you reading socket or core.. I think this is in OP but socket 70ish C is fine core temp 62c safe


So much vcore causing the temps for only mild oc of 4.5. You need to try drop the vcore back

edit - quoted wrong post but you will know which is


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well if it resolved some issues cool it was worth a shot to test and see so turns out 50% were the added program issues.. Good to know


I turned off the remaining Asus processes with Microsoft config and all 3rd party software other than my av at startup. Less freezes but not gone altogether.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you reading socket or core.. I think this is in OP but socket 70ish C is fine core temp 62c safe
> 
> 
> 
> So much vcore causing the temps for only mild oc of 4.5. You need to try drop the vcore back
> 
> edit - quoted wrong post but you will know which is
Click to expand...

this chip is just a pos. I can get it stable at 4.3 with ultra high llc only. anything past 4.3 and it fails.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> this chip is just a pos. I can get it stable at 4.3 with ultra high llc only. anything past 4.3 and it fails.


Wow, but it will run stock clocks including turbo at max stock vid of 1.4125v or less? so the extra couple hundred mhz regardless of volts unstable. That is what i would call unfortunate


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wow, but it will run stock clocks including turbo at max stock vid of 1.4125v or less? so the extra couple hundred mhz regardless of volts unstable. That is what i would call unfortunate


Either he's doing something drastically wrong or the CPU gods absolutely hate him









im changing my colour scheme cus of the crap feedback i got. Im going green


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Either he's doing something drastically wrong or the CPU gods absolutely hate him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im changing my colour scheme cus of the crap feedback i got. Im going green


Your not still bugging over that the other day lol how many things and how many times you changed stuff this week?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your not still bugging over that the other day lol how many things and how many times you changed stuff this week?


erm well after the feedback i changed to green tubing, Then i found out the tubing sucked, wasnt my usual supplier so i changed back to orange lol.

Today my green tubing arrived so i changed it again.

so i guess 3 times in as many days haha i happy now though. bought a 140mm green fan today so theres only 1 more 200mm green fan to get which ill get next week

ill post pics then. it does look better


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> this chip is just a pos. I can get it stable at 4.3 with ultra high llc only. anything past 4.3 and it fails.


What are your system specs?
Something isn't adding up.


----------



## noobdown

8320 +990fxa ud3 rev 3. I couldn't get past 4.3 with the ta990fxe either


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> erm well after the feedback i changed to green tubing, Then i found out the tubing sucked, wasnt my usual supplier so i changed back to orange lol.
> 
> Today my green tubing arrived so i changed it again.
> 
> so i guess 3 times in as many days haha i happy now though. bought a 140mm green fan today so theres only 1 more 200mm green fan to get which ill get next week
> 
> ill post pics then. it does look better


Good, long as your happy this time all that counts. I am thinking of adding a couple of white cathodes, i made a boob when re-tubed last week, got uv tubing instead of clear so it kind of dulls the effect of the aurora galaxy purple with the silver shimmers, can see them but only where the light hits the tubing. Maybe 2 white tubes will fix that, my interior fans are white led and have a uv tube but its still dim


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> 8320 +990fxa ud3 rev 3. I couldn't get past 4.3 with the ta990fxe either


post what voltages and settings ya got.

lets see if we can help some


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Good, long as your happy this time all that counts. I am thinking of adding a couple of white cathodes, i made a boob when re-tubed last week, got uv tubing instead of clear so it kind of dulls the effect of the aurora galaxy purple with the silver shimmers, can see them but only where the light hits the tubing. Maybe 2 white tubes will fix that, my interior fans are white led and have a uv tube but its still dim


Aye im well happy lol. Least im going with 1 colour rather than several









I like the look of the aurora coolant, but sadly it recommends you dont use it with a pump/res combo


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye im well happy lol. Least im going with 1 colour rather than several
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the aurora coolant, but sadly it recommends you dont use it with a pump/res combo


Yes i read that, because of the res/pump combo dead spots. I have seperate res and pump so thought would give it a go, keeping a close eye on the particulate and if looks less will flush and replace but i know a couple had it in quite a long time now, over six months


----------



## noobdown

I have used upto 0.75v more to the cpu and nb core. anything from extreme to rehular/normal for llc. 2.6 cpu ppl, 1.2v for the nb. I used up to 1.6v on the ram, used a multiplier from 17.5-23. and fsb from 0-250.
used occt, prime95, ibt, as stress testers, occt for voltages and temps, hwm for temps and cpu-z for voltages.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes i read that, because of the res/pump combo dead spots. I have seperate res and pump so thought would give it a go, keeping a close eye on the particulate and if looks less will flush and replace but i know a couple had it in quite a long time now, over six months


the xspc combo its alright. Though its an old version







only bought it jan too well pissed off they brought out newer version of the combo and i got an old one

What pump and res do u use?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> I have used upto 0.75v more to the cpu and nb core. anything from extreme to rehular/normal for llc. 2.6 cpu ppl, 1.2v for the nb. I used up to 1.6v on the ram, used a multiplier from 17.5-23. and fsb from 0-250.
> used occt, prime95, ibt, as stress testers, occt for voltages and temps, hwm for temps and cpu-z for voltages.


Could you do a load default values and then stick your voltages on auto if they not on auto and just change vcore? Have llc on ultra if u got it. not sure if you have tried it already.
see if it makes a difference


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the xspc combo its alright. Though its an old version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only bought it jan too well pissed off they brought out newer version of the combo and i got an old one
> 
> What pump and res do u use?


I have an xspc single bay res with an xspc d5 vario pump and an Ek x v2 acetal top, and that really bugs me about parts releasing like that, happened with my rev 1 sabertooth last year and just after i bought my 2 x hd gigabyte 7870 they released the tahiti le xt version, that still bugs me more to this day


----------



## noobdown

4.6 booted with etra 0.75v core. Failed less then 2 mins in on large data set. cpu -z registered 1.524v small set hit 68c and was still climbing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have an xspc single bay res with an xspc d5 vario pump and an Ek x v2 acetal top, and that really bugs me about parts releasing like that, happened with my rev 1 sabertooth last year and just after i bought my 2 x hd gigabyte 7870 they released the tahiti le xt version, that still bugs me more to this day


whats the d5 vario like?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> whats the d5 vario like?


Been fine for me, i put the setting up from 4 to 5 and it dropped the temps even further, i bought it with doing the gpu`s in the future in mind but not on the 7870`s because have the gig windforcce 3 cooling on them and they wont overclock so maybe wc the next gen i buy next year possibly and buy a base model gpu or reference rather than the top one.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-030-OE&groupid=962&catid=2141&subcat=2145


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> 4.6 booted with etra 0.75v core. Failed less then 2 mins in on large data set. cpu -z registered 1.524v small set hit 68c and was still climbing.


What do you have for cooling?


----------



## hatrix216

So I got a new PSU, Rosewill Hive-750. It's 750 watts with a single 12v rail @ 54 amps. Got it because I decided to add a second 7850 for crossfire









Now I think I'll have better overclocking ability with my 8350, because my old PSU was pretty crappy. Might or might not, who knows now that I added crossfire. I know that's going to consume a lot more.

I'm still stuck at 4.4 GHz even when idling, which feature exactly should enable downclocking when idle ? My voltage also fluctuates between 1.428-1.440v at idle. Obviously these numbers don't go up at load since that's my clock lol but I can't seem to get it to downclock but just haven't cared lately.

I hit 53 C after 10 runs in IBT. I think there's room for improvement in my clock and my voltage lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> So I got a new PSU, Rosewill Hive-750. It's 750 watts with a single 12v rail @ 54 amps. Got it because I decided to add a second 7850 for crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I'll have better overclocking ability with my 8350, because my old PSU was pretty crappy. Might or might not, who knows now that I added crossfire. I know that's going to consume a lot more.
> 
> I'm still stuck at 4.4 GHz even when idling, which feature exactly should enable downclocking when idle ? My voltage also fluctuates between 1.428-1.440v at idle. Obviously these numbers don't go up at load since that's my clock lol but I can't seem to get it to downclock but just haven't cared lately.
> 
> I hit 53 C after 10 runs in IBT. I think there's room for improvement in my clock and my voltage lol.


cool and quiet is downclocking. your voltage wont downclock either unless its on auto or offset


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey fellow 8320 users. I was wondering if you could post your stock CPU voltage for me, mine is 1.39 which I think is a bit high.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey fellow 8320 users. I was wondering if you could post your stock CPU voltage for me, mine is 1.39 which I think is a bit high.


do you mean VID in coretemp or do you want the vcore on auto?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> do you mean VID in coretemp or do you want the vcore on auto?


If I go into bios and set my CPU voltage to Auto it sets itself to 1.39. This seems really high.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> If I go into bios and set my CPU voltage to Auto it sets itself to 1.39. This seems really high.


hmm mine sets itself to around 1.26 i think from memory.

i cant do it yet to confirm cause of download going. shouldbe done in 50mins


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmm mine sets itself to around 1.26 i think from memory.
> 
> i cant do it yet to confirm cause of download going. shouldbe done in 50mins


Yea well Im a bit sensative to how much juice my CPU is pulling. I just got my new 6850 to xfire and im running on a 600 watt PSU so im streching it a bit.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> If I go into bios and set my CPU voltage to Auto it sets itself to 1.39. This seems really high.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm mine sets itself to around 1.26 i think from memory.
> 
> i cant do it yet to confirm cause of download going. shouldbe done in 50mins
Click to expand...

Oh I guarantee you it isn't that low...

@Deadboy: VID can go as high as 1.4v. Higher-VID chips usually run at lower temps, but the trade off is that you can't OC as far even with better cooling since you'll hit a voltage wall early. They're good for lower-end coolers like a H60 or 212EVO.


----------



## IOSEFINI

^^^ my 8320 has 1.40V VID, turbo core off. Still able to hit 4.8GHz, P95 stable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh I guarantee you it isn't that low...
> 
> @Deadboy: VID can go as high as 1.4v. Higher-VID chips usually run at lower temps, but the trade off is that you can't OC as far even with better cooling since you'll hit a voltage wall early. They're good for lower-end coolers like a H60 or 212EVO.


lol mate we will see







25 mins left


----------



## Zamoldac

Reached my 24/7 clocks on 8350 (4.92Ghz @ 1.5v)







, managed to keep the system quiet even when dealing with GPU heat-dump in the loop.



_PS: CPU needs around 1.52v for 5.0Ghz -24/7, i think i'll add another 480mm Rad (or 360) in the top of the case then push it some more._


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> ^^^ my 8320 has 1.40V VID, turbo core off. Still able to hit 4.8GHz, P95 stable


Well I did say usually, and at 1.6v, I'd say you just brute forced it.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well I did say usually, and at 1.6v, I'd say you just brute forced it.


the ^^^ was for Deadboy..... and yes I like to force them.... either runs or blows up


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh I guarantee you it isn't that low...


llc on auto lowest volt 1.296 so i wasnt that far away







but kept fluctuating between that and 1.320

llc ultra and volts were a steady 1.332


----------



## os2wiz

I liked your orange tubing. Don't bother listening to others. Do what you like and let the rest be damned.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I liked your orange tubing. Don't bother listening to others. Do what you like and let the rest be damned.


I dont normally listen to others but i did kinda agree it looked crap lol
imagine front fan as green in colour and thats theres no crack in the window







lol

any feedback welcome


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the xspc combo its alright. Though its an old version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only bought it jan too well pissed off they brought out newer version of the combo and i got an old one
> 
> What pump and res do u use?


Sometime next month I am purchasing the Swiftech AIO H320 liquid cooling kit. It uses custom loop quality components but is closed loop withthe ability to expand. Mine comes with copper radiator 360mm and 6 watt pump that is ultra quiet, quality flexible tubing, etc,. The H220 whicxh is the same gear with a 240mm radiator was tested against Corsair H100 and was much cooler. It was also tested against a Raystorm 240 and was within 1 degree Celsius of it under load. These test were run in identical rigs the only difference being the cooling units. It is sold not only by Swiftech at their website, but also by that Canadian computer retailer NC whatever and will be on Newegg in the US in the next few days.I figure the H320 with its 360mm copper radiator and great fans and pump should lower by tempos under load by 5 or 6 degrees Celsius.


----------



## os2wiz

You need 635 watts minimum for your rig. You will have problems with any serious overclocking.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sometime next month I am purchasing the Swiftech AIO H320 liquid cooling kit. It uses custom loop quality components but is closed loop withthe ability to expand. Mine comes with copper radiator 360mm and 6 watt pump that is ultra quiet, quality flexible tubing, etc,. The H220 whicxh is the same gear with a 240mm radiator was tested against Corsair H100 and was much cooler. It was also tested against a Raystorm 240 and was within 1 degree Celsius of it under load. These test were run in identical rigs the only difference being the cooling units. It is sold not only by Swiftech at their website, but also by that Canadian computer retailer NC whatever and will be on Newegg in the US in the next few days.I figure the H320 with its 360mm copper radiator and great fans and pump should lower by tempos under load by 5 or 6 degrees Celsius.


hmmm is 5-6C worth the dollar that it will cost? you have to think that as well


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> If I go into bios and set my CPU voltage to Auto it sets itself to 1.39. This seems really high.[/quote
> 
> It would be high for an 8350 which is a better binned chip, but for an 8320 it may not be all that high.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmm is 5-6C worth the dollar that it will cost? you have to think that as well[/quote
> 
> Only $159 US. My temps are too high when I go above 4.7GHZ. That 6 or 7 Celsius will make all the difference in the world in my getting this cpu stable at 4.8 GHZ.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmm is 5-6C worth the dollar that it will cost? you have to think that as well[/quote
> 
> Only $159 US. My temps are too high when I go above 4.7GHZ. That 6 or 7 Celsius will make all the difference in the world in my getting this cpu stable at 4.8 GHZ.
> 
> 
> 
> For extra 80$ish u can get XSPC Rraystorm RS360 kit
Click to expand...


----------



## robbiq

Hey can anybody tell me if my m5a97 evo r1 support a 8350?
It has the latest bios.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Hey can anybody tell me if my m5a97 evo r1 support a 8350?
> It has the latest bios.


bios 1604 yes it can http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/M5A97_EVO/#support_CPU


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont normally listen to others but i did kinda agree it looked crap lol
> imagine front fan as green in colour and thats theres no crack in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> any feedback welcome


That is coming along nicely looks a lot better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Hey can anybody tell me if my m5a97 evo r1 support a 8350?
> It has the latest bios.


it does but not a good overclocker and you may need to update the BIOS for support


----------



## robbiq

Thanks, you put my mind to rest. I had already pulled the trigger on one. Should be joining the club over the weekend.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is coming along nicely looks a lot better


Cheers man it means alot lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> Thanks, you put my mind to rest. I had already pulled the trigger on one. Should be joining the club over the weekend.


NO problem man. Its a 6+2 board like my old m5a99x evo. i got to 4.8ghz on that with air.
water i had throttling 4.9 and 5ghz


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont normally listen to others but i did kinda agree it looked crap lol
> imagine front fan as green in colour and thats theres no crack in the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> any feedback welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks pretty cool to me, is it UV?


----------



## hatrix216

Yep once again I seriously don't get why my chip isn't stable past 4.4.

I upped the multiplier to 23 instead of 22, so 4.6 overclock. I also set the voltage manually instead of it's auto voltage setting. My auto voltage setting is 1.44v. I manually entered the voltage at 1.47.

Ran IBT, got thru 7 runs, on the 8th run it failed and I got the warning that my overclock was unstable. Computer doesn't freeze however or hard reboot.

So I say **** it, try for 4.9GHz at 1.51v. As soon as I type my password in to log into windows, computer restarts. Ok, I keep the same voltage but go down to 4.8. Can log into windows this time, try to run IBT, screen freezes before it even passes the first run (which I didn't realize for a couple minutes until I noticed the flames weren't moving in IBT....). Right, so drop down to 4.7 at the same voltage still. Make it thru 2 runs of IBT, screen freezes again.

What is wrong with my chip ? Is it my motherboard ? LLC is set to Ultra and Phase power is set to extreme.

Could it have to do with my ram timings and that it's at 1866 ?

I did get cool n quiet to work however.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Visherians,
> 
> Some of you wanted to see the results of my 'rework' this weekend so here ya go.
> Going to start sleeving/wiring etc, but I wanted to solve creating enough flow to run the GPU's WC'd in parallel.
> 
> The FX-8350 Holodeck 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and that is coming from Red1917
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am going to slap my forehead when you tell me, but 1917???
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Yep once again I seriously don't get why my chip isn't stable past 4.4.
> 
> I upped the multiplier to 23 instead of 22, so 4.6 overclock. I also set the voltage manually instead of it's auto voltage setting. My auto voltage setting is 1.44v. I manually entered the voltage at 1.47.
> 
> Ran IBT, got thru 7 runs, on the 8th run it failed and I got the warning that my overclock was unstable. Computer doesn't freeze however or hard reboot.
> 
> So I say **** it, try for 4.9GHz at 1.51v. As soon as I type my password in to log into windows, computer restarts. Ok, I keep the same voltage but go down to 4.8. Can log into windows this time, try to run IBT, screen freezes before it even passes the first run (which I didn't realize for a couple minutes until I noticed the flames weren't moving in IBT....). Right, so drop down to 4.7 at the same voltage still. Make it thru 2 runs of IBT, screen freezes again.
> 
> What is wrong with my chip ? Is it my motherboard ? LLC is set to Ultra and Phase power is set to extreme.
> 
> Could it have to do with my ram timings and that it's at 1866 ?
> 
> I did get cool n quiet to work however.


waits the voltage of your cpu/nb nb and VDDA?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> waits the voltage of your cpu/nb nb and VDDA?


According to Aida64, my NB core voltage is at 1.1v and my VDDA 2.520v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> According to Aida64, my NB core voltage is at 1.1v and my VDDA 2.520v.


what do you have them set in BIOS and bumping VDDA to 2.6-2.69 should help


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what do you have them set in BIOS and bumping VDDA to 2.6-2.69 should help


CPU/NB is at 1.2

NB is at 1.11

VDDA is at 2.516. I set it to 2.6 and I'll see if that helps.

Those were all at auto btw.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> CPU/NB is at 1.2
> 
> NB is at 1.11
> 
> VDDA is at 2.516. I set it to 2.6 and I'll see if that helps.
> 
> Those were all at auto btw.


i would play with the CPU/NB a little bit that may help and VDDA i know that I had to raise both however I did a FSB OC


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i would play with the CPU/NB a little bit that may help and VDDA i know that I had to raise both however I did a FSB OC


Good to know either way, I've never tried playing with any of the voltages to to help with my overclock, only ever ram voltage, timings, CPU multiplier and voltage.

Hopefully this solves my problem. It blows my mind I can't get past 4.4 when everyone else is pulling things like 4.8 on similar voltage and also even on air.


----------



## silencespr

any idea why 8320 and 8350 Prices fell so low? is something new around the corner?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> any idea why 8320 and 8350 Prices fell so low? is something new around the corner?


They're at $180 and $200 respectively, which is their MSRP. If there were any price drops, it's because the store you were looking at was selling above MSRP.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're at $180 and $200 respectively, which is their MSRP. If there were any price drops, it's because the store you were looking at was selling above MSRP.


correct I saw at tigerdirect that the 8350 is selling for 179.. but that is a store special going on right now


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're at $180 and $200 respectively, which is their MSRP. If there were any price drops, it's because the store you were looking at was selling above MSRP.


actually at Micro center here in NJ they are $139.99 for the 8320 and $169.99 for the 8350 i paid 180 for my 8320 a month a go in the same store with 3.5% sales tax , i am now considering to sell my 8320 and get the 8350 because it is so cheap.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/401796/FX_8320_Black_Edition_35GHz_AM3_Boxed_Processor
http://www.microcenter.com/product/401795/FX_8350_4GHz_AM3_Black_Edition_Boxed_Processor


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> actually at Micro center here in NJ they are $139.99 for the 8320 and $169.99 for the 8350 i paid 180 for my 8320 a month a go in the same store with 3.5% sales tax , i am now considering to sell my 8320 and get the 8350 because it is so cheap.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/401796/FX_8320_Black_Edition_35GHz_AM3_Boxed_Processor
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/401795/FX_8350_4GHz_AM3_Black_Edition_Boxed_Processor


might as well haha! again this i think is just capitalism at its finest.. theres a lot of competition in america to get these sold..

and i think that they are making a name for themselves are starting to help

and heres the proof haha:
In-Store Only
Limit 1 per household
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Good to know either way, I've never tried playing with any of the voltages to to help with my overclock, only ever ram voltage, timings, CPU multiplier and voltage.
> 
> Hopefully this solves my problem. It blows my mind I can't get past 4.4 when everyone else is pulling things like 4.8 on similar voltage and also even on air.


and check your digi options.. that could also be limiting you


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're at $180 and $200 respectively, which is their MSRP. If there were any price drops, it's because the store you were looking at was selling above MSRP.
> 
> 
> 
> actually at Micro center here in NJ they are $139.99 for the 8320 and $169.99 for the 8350 i paid 180 for my 8320 a month a go in the same store with 3.5% sales tax , i am now considering to sell my 8320 and get the 8350 because it is so cheap.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/401796/FX_8320_Black_Edition_35GHz_AM3_Boxed_Processor
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/401795/FX_8350_4GHz_AM3_Black_Edition_Boxed_Processor
Click to expand...

Dude, it's _MicroCenter_. They do that kind of stuff for fun.

(Not really, they do it to get you in the door so you'll buy other things too)


----------



## silencespr

well i have 3 house holds lol, time to sell my 8320 and jump on to 8350 wonder if i find any takers for $120 =D


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, it's _MicroCenter_. They do that kind of stuff for fun.
> 
> (Not really, they do it to get you in the door so you'll buy other things too)


just like their rediculously cheap flash drives!


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and check your digi options.. that could also be limiting you


What specifically ? Like I said, LLC is at Ultra High while Power phase control is set to extreme. I think everything else is at auto and default for the 3 options that are percentages.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> What specifically ? Like I said, LLC is at Ultra High while Power phase control is set to extreme. I think everything else is at auto and default for the 3 options that are percentages.


CPU thermal limit and VRM frequency will help

the CPU thermal goes off of socket temp


----------



## Ultracarpet

Haven't been in this thread for like 2 months, did I miss anything awesome!!??


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Haven't been in this thread for like 2 months, did I miss anything awesome!!??


I'm not the only one with a 5Ghz 8320 anymore, Red got hit quad 7970s under water, and a whole bunch more people joined up.


----------



## Gen

I guess I'm going to give 5GHz a shot with my new custom water loop. One 240 and one 120 radiator with an Apogee Drive II. AT 4.8GHz now with 1.44V. Temps at load are ~62*C Socket, 50*C core.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm not the only one with a 5Ghz 8320 anymore, Red got hit quad 7970s under water, and a whole bunch more people joined up.


You were the trailblazer though









I just jumped back a few pages and saw reds 7970s...









Awesome, the more the merrier!!! Also, great job on the thread... The front page is CLEAN.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Haven't been in this thread for like 2 months, did I miss anything awesome!!??


some FX8350 can sustain 75C for a few hours without blowing up or shutting down. At least, mine did.

I can't wait to replace this H80 with a real loop... I can't get anything stable/cool/silent enough past 4.6... Might be my paste application, though. Or my fan profile.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> For extra 80$ish u can get XSPC Rraystorm RS360 kit


True but right now I don't want the maintenance hassles of a custom loop. I'll use it as its delivered as a closed loop system pre-filled and ready to go. Good for 3 years without refill if you don't expand the unit.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They're at $180 and $200 respectively, which is their MSRP. If there were any price drops, it's because the store you were looking at was selling above MSRP.


I've been seeing 8350 at a couple of sites for $184.99 .New egg also had a special last weekend with a $5 off instant coupon lowering it to $179.99


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> some FX8350 can sustain 75C for a few hours without blowing up or shutting down. At least, mine did.
> 
> I can't wait to replace this H80 with a real loop... I can't get anything stable/cool/silent enough past 4.6... Might be my paste application, though. Or my fan profile.


Yikes! lol

Well if I could recommend an awesome bang for buck kit: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83

I got it on blackfriday for 130... 8350 temps peak in the mid 50's with my voltage peaking at 1.6v.... this is with a graphics card being added to the loop and a not very good loop order lol.

As for the performance of the H80 I'm not really sure as I have never owned one... Though I have seen people saying an H100 is the bare minimum to reach 5 ghz so I think you are close to peaking that H80... If you haven't already you could try a push/pull setup, or grab some aftermarket fans (again, if you haven't already). Could get you a little farther and probably be quieter (depending on the fan lol).


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> some FX8350 can sustain 75C for a few hours without blowing up or shutting down. At least, mine did.
> 
> I can't wait to replace this H80 with a real loop... I can't get anything stable/cool/silent enough past 4.6... Might be my paste application, though. Or my fan profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! lol
> 
> Well if I could recommend an awesome bang for buck kit: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/ex-wat-220/XSPC_Raystorm_750_RS360_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83
> 
> I got it on blackfriday for 130... 8350 temps peak in the mid 50's with my voltage peaking at 1.6v.... this is with a graphics card being added to the loop and a not very good loop order lol.
> 
> As for the performance of the H80 I'm not really sure as I have never owned one... Though I have seen people saying an H100 is the bare minimum to reach 5 ghz so I think you are close to peaking that H80... If you haven't already you could try a push/pull setup, or grab some aftermarket fans (again, if you haven't already). Could get you a little farther and probably be quieter (depending on the fan lol).
Click to expand...









Thanks for the effort. The thing is that my case works best with 140mm fans, so I need a rad that takes such fans. I asked/read about the H80 fans, and a lot of aftermarket are being eaten alive by the stock h80 fans. I can't sacrifice performance for quietness in my setup, so they need to both have really great pressure and be more quiet.
I'm not sure how the H80 is supposed to work in another way than push pull...







Also, positive pressure can't work for me, until I either get an EK VRM waterblock or a fan hole cut for the vrm backplate.
The 140mm kits aren't cheap either, it's just a matter of time until I get one.

N.B.: 75 was a worst case scenario with IBT and fans at "silent". my usual load gives 35-50C


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the effort. The thing is that my case works best with 140mm fans, so I need a rad that takes such fans. I asked/read about the H80 fans, and a lot of aftermarket are being eaten alive by the stock h80 fans. I can't sacrifice performance for quietness in my setup, so they need to both have really great pressure and be more quiet.
> I'm not sure how the H80 is supposed to work in another way than push pull...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, positive pressure can't work for me, until I either get an EK VRM waterblock or a fan hole cut for the vrm backplate.
> The 140mm kits aren't cheap either, it's just a matter of time until I get one.
> 
> N.B.: 75 was a worst case scenario with IBT and fans at "silent". my usual load gives 35-50C


ROFL I had no idea the h80 was already pushpull OOPS







... and you are set on having the rad set up internally? Even if you didn't need the rad from the xspc kit you could just sell it or have 2 rads in your loop (afaik rads don't affect flow rate that much so adding them is not that hard on the pump). A decent triple 140mm is like $80 bucks (koolance makes one) and a decent double 140mm is like $60 (alphacool, koolance)... If you were to individually buy everything I still think it would be hard to keep it cheaper than an xspc kit plus another radiator. The rs240 kit comes with all the same stuff just a cheaper radiator and its only $140. Add a 140mm rad and you are looking at like 200-220 which is still pretty decent.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> ROFL I had no idea the h80 was already pushpull OOPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you are set on having the rad set up internally? Even if you didn't need the rad from the xspc kit you could just sell it or have 2 rads in your loop (afaik rads don't affect flow rate that much so adding them is not that hard on the pump). A decent triple 140mm is like $80 bucks (koolance makes one) and a decent double 140mm is like $60 (alphacool, koolance)... If you were to individually buy everything I still think it would be hard to keep it cheaper than an xspc kit plus another radiator. The rs240 kit comes with all the same stuff just a cheaper radiator and its only $140. Add a 140mm rad and you are looking at like 200-220 which is still pretty decent.


Yes I'm set on all internal. Otherwise i'll need a new case, and I just bought this R4 define at xmas. it's my second case in a year D: I also move my pc from home to home when I do stuff like spending a week at my parents, so it needs to stay portable. At most, top-mounted rad, because it won't do push/pull all fans inside.

what I was going for right now was this: 1 single 120 or preferealby 140mm rad for the rear (maximizing! area usage!), one dual 140mm for the top, one dual 120/140 for the front (whatever fits). a VRM block and the usal tube/bits stuff.
Might be cheaper to get a single rad high quality XSPC and buy my 140mm rads, separately, eh?

I know it's a tad overkill for a single CPU, but I plan to watercool my next GPU/s.


----------



## FlanK3r

A lot of FXs


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of FXs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip


Quad cpu setup, or folding farm?









EDIT: Oh sh*** I just saw your sig. O___O


----------



## FlanK3r

my sign is not full actualized ,-)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> What specifically ? Like I said, LLC is at Ultra High while Power phase control is set to extreme. I think everything else is at auto and default for the 3 options that are percentages.


Did you have any luck following my Guide in the OP?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yes I'm set on all internal. Otherwise i'll need a new case, and I just bought this R4 define at xmas. it's my second case in a year D: I also move my pc from home to home when I do stuff like spending a week at my parents, so it needs to stay portable. At most, top-mounted rad, because it won't do push/pull all fans inside.
> 
> what I was going for right now was this: 1 single 120 or preferealby 140mm rad for the rear (maximizing! area usage!), one dual 140mm for the top, one dual 120/140 for the front (whatever fits). a VRM block and the usal tube/bits stuff.
> Might be cheaper to get a single rad high quality XSPC and buy my 140mm rads, separately, eh?
> 
> I know it's a tad overkill for a single CPU, but I plan to watercool my next GPU/s.


yea it probably will be cheaper to do it that way... and no, nothing is overkill lol


----------



## sgtgates

pulled the trigger on another diamond 7970, not quite as powerfull as Reds quad but lets be real here hes a boss haha. I also got 2 new style xspc razor blocks for them both. The 2 cards as well as my 5ghz 8350 wll be under a xspc 280 rad, an xspc 240mm crossflow rad and a swiftech 120mm rad. Will post install pics and layout when im done, also will post my new valley score to see what the 8350 can do!

-cheers

sgtgates


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

what is the Highest speed ram that has been confirmed to work with these chips? im just curious if anyone has tried 2400+


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what is the Highest speed ram that has been confirmed to work with these chips? im just curious if anyone has tried 2400+


How bout this for memory speed?
http://hwbot.org/submission/2328544_cherv_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1948.1_mhz/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How bout this for memory speed?
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2328544_cherv_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1948.1_mhz/


edit: nvm

SOOOO the IMC on these chips are fantastic and arn't limited to speed? thats my main question..

IE if I decided to buy 2666 ram it should work?


----------



## cssorkinman

Stunning , isn't it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stunning , isn't it?


grately stunning I did edit my question bu t that is awesome


----------



## Ghost12

Does the constant urge to spend money on computer parts ever stop for anyone into this hobby? Recently replaced cpu, re tubed my loop and changed liquid, bought ram cooler, bought another ssd and today when travelling within 10 miles of a favourite retailer i was honestly driving my car with the wife besides me thinking of what i could buy if i pulled in and how to best explain it away lol. This last 12 months have spent fortunes, my rig, the wifes rig and both my young sons are pc gaming now so their rigs too..................its never ending


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Does the constant urge to spend money on computer parts ever stop for anyone into this hobby? Recently replaced cpu, re tubed my loop and changed liquid, bought ram cooler, bought another ssd and today when travelling within 10 miles of a favourite retailer i was honestly driving my car with the wife besides me thinking of what i could buy if i pulled in and how to best explain it away lol. This last 12 months have spent fortunes, my rig, the wifes rig and both my young sons are pc gaming now so their rigs too..................its never ending


WELCOME TO ADDICTION! haha it comes down to the point of if you "need" it or if you are just doing it to do it as a hobby.. so really its a matter of perspec tive and opinion.. sadly Cheers for supporting the manufacturing companies HAHA!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> edit: nvm
> 
> SOOOO the IMC on these chips are fantastic and arn't limited to speed? thats my main question..
> 
> IE if I decided to buy 2666 ram it should work?


I'm no expert on tweaking ram, but the FX chip shouldn't be what holds you back.
Also, I'm not certain that it will gain you a lot of real world performance over tighter timings at a slower clockspeed. I'm just too impatient to really get into memory tweaking to find out for myself.

What is the highest memory divider setting on your Sabretooth?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Anyone else noticed Oracle VirtualBox running very slow on their FX-8320/8350?
> 
> I have FX 8320 with 7850 2GB graphics and installed a Virtual Machine in VirtualBox this evening. It should fly given my hardware but it was incredibly slow to the point of being unusable for anything useful. I had everything enabled which should be enabled (including 3D acceleration), assigned 128MB to the graphics, decent amount of RAM etc. but no matter how much I tweaked settings, I could not get it to run well at all. My old 955 BE ran it a -lot- faster so I am not sure what is going on.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> Paladine


do you have SVM turned on in the BIOS My virtual BOX FLIES!!!!!!! almost to the point of it being a jet compared to a pinto haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm no expert on tweaking ram, but the FX chip shouldn't be what holds you back.
> Also, I'm not certain that it will gain you a lot of real world performance over tighter timings at a slower clockspeed. I'm just too impatient to really get into memory tweaking to find out for myself.
> 
> What is the highest memory divider setting on your Sabretooth?


its 2400 with FSB at 200 so that is definitely within range.. also I hold my OC with 250FSB and that allows for memory to 3000mhz after that it would just be adjusting and making sure that there is enough Dram VDDA to support that speed on the board..

Im not really going to buy as i need to get a higher paying job to support the habbit this was more hypothetical and I was curious as someone in the Sabertooth club thread had asked about 2400


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Does the constant urge to spend money on computer parts ever stop for anyone into this hobby? Recently replaced cpu, re tubed my loop and changed liquid, bought ram cooler, bought another ssd and today when travelling within 10 miles of a favourite retailer i was honestly driving my car with the wife besides me thinking of what i could buy if i pulled in and how to best explain it away lol. This last 12 months have spent fortunes, my rig, the wifes rig and both my young sons are pc gaming now so their rigs too..................its never ending


Tell me about it, i have more fun building the system vs using it, i was so bored i built another PC just to sit there and collect dust. Now i am planing to build a 3rd rig to collect dust, plus deciding to update this one from 8320 to 8350 from Gigabyte 7870 to 7970 and this rig is like a month old...........


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Tell me about it, i have more fun building the system vs using it, i was so bored i built another PC just to sit there and collect dust. Now i am planing to build a 3rd rig to collect dust, plus deciding to update this one from 8320 to 8350 from Gigabyte 7870 to 7970 and this rig is like a month old...........


if i could find a way to make nothing but building and tweaking PC's that would be my dream job haha


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> if i could find a way to make nothing but building and tweaking PC's that would be my dream job haha


Same here sadly in today time and age everyone can do it, we cal always go to china and work at one of the factories putting computer parts together =D


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Same here sadly in today time and age everyone can do it, we cal always go to china and work at one of the factories putting computer parts together =D


as long as its not foxconn haha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn_suicides

and back to subject matter:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm no expert on tweaking ram, but the FX chip shouldn't be what holds you back.
> Also, I'm not certain that it will gain you a lot of real world performance over tighter timings at a slower clockspeed. I'm just too impatient to really get into memory tweaking to find out for myself.
> 
> What is the highest memory divider setting on your Sabretooth?


its 2400 with FSB at 200 so that is definitely within range.. also I hold my OC with 250FSB and that allows for memory to 3000mhz after that it would just be adjusting and making sure that there is enough Dram VDDA to support that speed on the board..

Im not really going to buy as i need to get a higher paying job to support the habbit this was more hypothetical and I was curious as someone in the Sabertooth club thread had asked about 2400

so FSB x12


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Does the constant urge to spend money on computer parts ever stop for anyone into this hobby? Recently replaced cpu, re tubed my loop and changed liquid, bought ram cooler, bought another ssd and today when travelling within 10 miles of a favourite retailer i was honestly driving my car with the wife besides me thinking of what i could buy if i pulled in and how to best explain it away lol. This last 12 months have spent fortunes, my rig, the wifes rig and both my young sons are pc gaming now so their rigs too..................its never ending


I'm the same lately lol always thinking what i can buy, this week i been trying to convince myself i need a new res/pump lol only bought the kit late december







i bought an extra 8gb of ram 2 weeks ago dont need 16 but i convinced myself otherwise last week it was new hdd

it never stops for me. glad i got a loving girlfriend


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I'm the same lately lol always thinking what i can buy, this week i been trying to convince myself i need a new res/pump lol only bought the kit late december
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought an extra 8gb of ram 2 weeks ago dont need 16 but i convinced myself otherwise last week it was new hdd
> 
> it never stops for me. glad i got a loving girlfriend


Ha i was up in bfd today and my car started to turn by itself whilst passing CCL..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ha i was up in bfd today and my car started to turn by itself whilst passing CCL..


aye my car knows where to go for CCL lol i travel to bolton alot to scan if they are cheaper than ccl.

only costs me a tenner to bolton and back


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye my car knows where to go for CCL lol i travel to bolton alot to scan if they are cheaper than ccl.
> 
> only costs me a tenner to bolton and back


Yes scan is alright sometimes, ccl generally cheaper than overclockers although no wc and then the new one i got my 8320 from last week for £104 - Novatech


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> as long as its not foxconn haha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn_suicides


Haha you never know we might like it =D


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## smamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> well i have 3 house holds lol, time to sell my 8320 and jump on to 8350 wonder if i find any takers for $120 =D


silencespr please PM me another way to contact you so we can finish our discussion. I appear to have been blocked by overclock.net's anti-spam measures (2 PMs per day!)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Fixed the issue, Guest Additions didn't install properly in Ubuntu (I needed to install the kernel-headers first) it is running fine now. Thanks for the reply though.
> 
> Paladine


good deal


----------



## silencespr

Nice already got a buyer for my 8320 looks like i will be rocking 8350 this weekend.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smamo*
> 
> silencespr please PM me another way to contact you so we can finish our discussion. I appear to have been blocked by overclock.net's anti-spam measures (2 PMs per day!)


i will PM you my email


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> ROFL I had no idea the h80 was already pushpull OOPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you are set on having the rad set up internally? Even if you didn't need the rad from the xspc kit you could just sell it or have 2 rads in your loop (afaik rads don't affect flow rate that much so adding them is not that hard on the pump). A decent triple 140mm is like $80 bucks (koolance makes one) and a decent double 140mm is like $60 (alphacool, koolance)... If you were to individually buy everything I still think it would be hard to keep it cheaper than an xspc kit plus another radiator. The rs240 kit comes with all the same stuff just a cheaper radiator and its only $140. Add a 140mm rad and you are looking at like 200-220 which is still pretty decent.


The Swiftech H220 best the Ray storm Rs 240 in head to head competition..I would recommend it over the rs240.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I'm the same lately lol always thinking what i can buy, this week i been trying to convince myself i need a new res/pump lol only bought the kit late december
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought an extra 8gb of ram 2 weeks ago dont need 16 but i convinced myself otherwise last week it was new hdd
> 
> it never stops for me. glad i got a loving girlfriend


Slow down a bit or she may feel neglected. My wife is always watching when some package arrives for my computer. The lady gets at least 3 packages a week coming in for her shoes, leather bags, dresses etc, ad nauseum. She burns money like its going out of style. What a hypocrite. Still love her for some strange reason.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Swiftech H220 best the Ray storm Rs 240 in head to head competition..I would recommend it over the rs240.


The only reason I recommended it was because the kit comes with a good res, decent pump, more than enough tubing, barbs, clamps and a really good block all for like 140 dollars... even without the rad that's a good deal and the dude has to get a 140mm rad. So I was saying buy that kit and then add the 140mm rad on to it and either include the rs240 in the loop or just sell it.

h220 looks nice though... every all-in-one cooler should be expandable, nice job swiftech.


----------



## Scorpion49

So, I got the 2400mhz RAM working with my 8320 and Sabertooth. still need to test it for stability but it was quite a battle to even get booted. DOCP does not work, had to manually set everything. Also had to increase voltage to 1.675 to get Windows to play nice but everything seems fine right now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So, I got the 2400mhz RAM working with my 8320 and Sabertooth. still need to test it for stability but it was quite a battle to even get booted. DOCP does not work, had to manually set everything. Also had to increase voltage to 1.675 to get Windows to play nice but everything seems fine right now.


by chance did you up the Dram VDDA?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> by chance did you up the Dram VDDA?


I did not, but if I have stability problems I might try it. Its been running P95 in the background for about 15 minutes now with no issues yet.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I did not, but if I have stability problems I might try it. Its been running P95 in the background for about 15 minutes now with no issues yet.


cool.. by chance is that kit a 1.65v kit or 1.5?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> cool.. by chance is that kit a 1.65v kit or 1.5?


Its a 1.65V kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144642

I bought it intending to attempt 2400 but then run it daily at around 2000mhz with tighter timings (hopefully). We'll see what happens.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Its a 1.65V kit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144642
> 
> I bought it intending to attempt 2400 but then run it daily at around 2000mhz with tighter timings (hopefully). We'll see what happens.


ok then im assuming that you had to up the voltage to overcome vDroop for the Ram.. which on this board Ive noticed it to be around .02v-.04v. I think there is also a digi for ram LLC.

in either case at least this supports the test that this chip can handle really fast ram. woot!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok then im assuming that you had to up the voltage to overcome vDroop for the Ram.. which on this board Ive noticed it to be around .02v-.04v. I think there is also a digi for ram LLC.
> 
> in either case at least this supports the test that this chip can handle really fast ram. woot!


Yeah, with 1.650V applied it was drooping to about 1.630V and causing instability in Windows even though it boots fine. Its funny how you can tell right away the memory is not liking it once you hit the desktop and nothing wants to load right.


----------



## cssorkinman

2420 mhz is about all i can get out of my 2133 rated ripjawz. Timings are pretty awful tho....lol

I'll have to see how far my 1600 mhz rated Geil evoce set will go


----------



## silencespr

good bye 8320 Hello 8350


----------



## hatrix216

Still having issues getting beyond 4.4. Ugh. This is so much trial and error. And just when I thought it was 4.6 stable, it passes NINE runs in IBT, then the system freezes on the very last run. Such bull.

For some reason my bios settings for under CPU all reset ? I have no idea why and I don't recall doing it. Had to redo my ram timings and **** which I had forgotten completely. Good thing I had done validations and kept a record of what they were set at.

My 8350 definitely isn't overheating. After 10 runs in IBT, it hits 53 C max @ 4.4.


----------



## silencespr

One interesting thing i have noticed with my 8320 is that Ambient temp in my room is 15C but the CPU temp is 6C-10C using H100..... how is that possible ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> One interesting thing i have noticed with my 8320 is that Ambient temp in my room is 15C but the CPU temp is 6C-10C using H100..... how is that possible ?


Hiya silence,
Thats because the AMD thermal sensors are worthless until temps get up to a certain temp. It appears that it's about 28c +/-


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hiya silence,
> Thats because the AMD thermal sensors are worthless until temps get up to a certain temp. It appears that it's about 28c +/-


i ran 3d vengeance at 4.8GHz @ 1.45 my temps did not go past 50C is that also correct ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hiya silence,
> Thats because the AMD thermal sensors are worthless until temps get up to a certain temp. It appears that it's about 28c +/-
> 
> 
> 
> i ran 3d vengeance at 4.8GHz @ 1.45 my temps did not go past 50C is that also correct ?
Click to expand...

yup, the 50c reading is valid. it's just the lower temps where it's not.
When I have a low ambient I will watch it jump around from 6c-24c , once you load it a bit it levels out at a good reading


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hiya silence,
> Thats because the AMD thermal sensors are worthless until temps get up to a certain temp. It appears that it's about 28c +/-
> 
> 
> 
> i ran 3d vengeance at 4.8GHz @ 1.45 my temps did not go past 50C is that also correct ?
Click to expand...

At 15C Ambient it very well could be.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hiya silence,
> Thats because the AMD thermal sensors are worthless until temps get up to a certain temp. It appears that it's about 28c +/-
> 
> 
> 
> i ran 3d vengeance at 4.8GHz @ 1.45 my temps did not go past 50C is that also correct ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 15C Ambient it very well could be.
Click to expand...

CK gets an ambient of 2c sometimes....when he takes it out on the patio, hehe


----------



## silencespr

my basement has a nice slow of cold air from outside =D


----------



## Krusher33

Gosh... every time I come to check this thread out there's like 300 unread messages...

Any exciting news in the past week?

I've now replaced my Rasa block with Koolance 380a. Temps have dropped considerably. There were other changes too though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Gosh... every time I come to check this thread out there's like 300 unread messages...
> 
> Any exciting news in the past week?
> 
> I've now replaced my Rasa block with Koolance 380a. Temps have dropped considerably. There were other changes too though.


RED did a great job with his quad fire under water!
Gertrude made his colorscheme better

other than a few small things theres more proof now that the 2400+ ram timings are a possibility with these chips.. but you already saw that in the saber thread.. sooo i think thats about it


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Swiftech H220 best the Ray storm Rs 240 in head to head competition..I would recommend it over the rs240.


Nah, I'm done with CLC/half-custom on this box.







Plus, I really want 140mm.









Also, I will attempt above 2133mhz with my ram. not expecting it to work,though. I only have Crucial Ballistix Tactical @ 1866mhz.

Edit: 2133MHz 11-11-11-33-47 works. 2400MHz 13-13-13-35-49 and lower doesn't work.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nah, I'm done with CLC/half-custom on this box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I really want 140mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will attempt above 2133mhz with my ram. not expecting it to work,though. I only have Crucial Ballistix Tactical @ 1866mhz.
> 
> Edit: 2133MHz 11-11-11-33-47 works. 2400MHz 13-13-13-35-49 and lower doesn't work.


i got 16gb crucial ballistix tactical tracer too but at 1600mhz.

Im currently testing it at 2133mhz no issues as yet, though its only been a few hours. [email protected] temps are great as i got a ram cooler









left timings on auto for now

9-11-9-27-47


----------



## hatrix216

Seems like it's almost pointless though to overclock ram past 1866. Are you really seeing any benefit ?

I'm sure I could probably get my G.SKILL Ares stable at 2133.


----------



## Scorpion49

FWIW my patriot viper extremes ran at 2133 11-11-11-31-1T right out of the box using the DOCP profile, no tweaks needed. Made a big difference in my minimum frames in several games (10+).


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Seems like it's almost pointless though to overclock ram past 1866. Are you really seeing any benefit ?
> 
> I'm sure I could probably get my G.SKILL Ares stable at 2133.


yep, even at 11-11-11 they are snappier for daily use. I will bench them in a few.


Spoiler: [email protected]









Spoiler: 2311MHz







P.S. Odd L2 read speed. will re-bench a few times.


Spoiler: 2133 re-bench with explorer killed







Apparently the L2 read speed took a hit, I will investigate...


----------



## KyadCK

Ah, just another day in the life of a PD chip.



Gotta love how you can max out these chips and they just beg for more. Doesn't seem to matter how much load you put them under, the computer remains responsive and usable.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Gosh... every time I come to check this thread out there's like 300 unread messages...
> 
> Any exciting news in the past week?
> 
> I've now replaced my Rasa block with Koolance 380a. Temps have dropped considerably. There were other changes too though.
> 
> 
> 
> RED did a great job with his quad fire under water!
> Gertrude made his colorscheme better
> 
> other than a few small things theres more proof now that the 2400+ ram timings are a possibility with these chips.. but you already saw that in the saber thread.. sooo i think thats about it
Click to expand...

I've gotta look for Gertrude's pics...

I haven't bothered overclocking my RAM yet. If someone ends up really confirming that there's gains to be made, then I'll do it.

By the way I just gotta say this: I've always had to overclock by FSB and at times I wished my CPU's were not locked so I can just OC by multiplier. ... Now when I get a chip that can OC by multiplier... it was so freaking boring.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ah, just another day in the life of a PD chip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love how you can max out these chips and they just beg for more. Doesn't seem to matter how much load you put them under, the computer remains responsive and usable.


Yep. Even when priming/folding/, I have no problems. That chip is amazing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've gotta look for Gertrude's pics...
> 
> I haven't bothered overclocking my RAM yet. If someone ends up really confirming that there's gains to be made, then I'll do it.
> 
> By the way I just gotta say this: I've always had to overclock by FSB and at times I wished my CPU's were not locked so I can just OC by multiplier. ... Now when I get a chip that can OC by multiplier... it was so freaking boring.


They nothing special lol next week i get a green side panel 200mm fan and ill do a more in focus shot too













From this


----------



## Krusher33

That's pretty nice actually. Something nice to look at at night.

BTW is there a motherboard under all that? I couldn't find one.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's pretty nice actually. Something nice to look at at night.
> 
> BTW is there a motherboard under all that? I couldn't find one.


Cheers man. I had to change from the orange people were saying it looked sh** lol

theres def a board under there







Splashed it last week with blood red coolant. i tried cutting corners and it backfired on me


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that happened to me the other night. I wanted to knock several birds with one stone because of the short amount of time I had. One wrong move and got water all over the board. Unlike you though... it was just distilled water and not red coolant.

Did it look like blood splatter all over it? LOL


----------



## Tarnix

Blood-splattered board? Is that what they call Extreme PC Modding?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that happened to me the other night. I wanted to knock several birds with one stone because of the short amount of time I had. One wrong move and got water all over the board. Unlike you though... it was just distilled water and not red coolant.
> 
> Did it look like blood splatter all over it? LOL


Aye it did lol. so glad it didnt do it when it was turned on

It was everywhere but there were big amounts in the pcie slots







i dabbed everywhere i could see with tissue and had to get a hairdryer blowing hard in the slots to force the coolant out of them lol
it was squeaky bum time i can assure you and something i dont wish to repeat


----------



## Krusher33

Anyhow, back on topic.









I was curious about AMD's OC guide saying NB = memory speed, and BenC's scaling tests. So I asked him to try upping the RAM speed synchronously with NB and run same tests. I know that's asking him of more time but like I said, I'm curious.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyhow, back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about AMD's OC guide saying NB = memory speed, and BenC's scaling tests. So I asked him to try upping the RAM speed synchronously with NB and run same tests. I know that's asking him of more time but like I said, I'm curious.


i wish I had time.. to shoot for Higher OC's .. because I would also suspect if that were true there is a point were latency makes the higher OC not as good.

so really what is more beneficial slower 1866 with cas 8 timings or faster 2400 with cas 12 and so on......


----------



## Krusher33

I was actually thinking of something else but yeah there's that too.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i wish I had time.. to shoot for Higher OC's .. because I would also suspect if that were true there is a point were latency makes the higher OC not as good.
> 
> so really what is more beneficial slower 1866 with cas 8 timings or faster 2400 with cas 12 and so on......


That's what I was saying. That day to day, you probably won't notice much of a difference in games or anything by overclocking your ram past 1866, especially if it has good timings already.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> That's what I was saying. That day to day, you probably won't notice much of a difference in games or anything by overclocking your ram past 1866, especially if it has good timings already.


thats why i didn't try too hard stock my ballistex tactical tracers are 1866 9 9 9 24 timings I have it OC'd to 2022 at 8 8 8 21 and have noticed a good speed increase.. but thats cause i dropped the timings and raised the speed


----------



## MadGoat

H220 is awesome... which I had LLC...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyhow, back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about AMD's OC guide saying NB = memory speed, and BenC's scaling tests. So I asked him to try upping the RAM speed synchronously with NB and run same tests. I know that's asking him of more time but like I said, I'm curious.


FWIW, when I upped my ram to 2400 in the bios, the NB automatically upped itself to 2400, and 2200 became "UNSUPPORTED".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> H220 is awesome... which I had LLC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip


That's really nice temps... i'd have 56C on those clocks with my H80...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> H220 is awesome... which I had LLC...


lol, which wish I was wishing for which?

yeah if I had some LLC love to keep this voltage stable, I'm sure I could hit 4.8 - 4.9 on the same voltages...


----------



## Scorpion49

I can't quote on the work computers here (the button is missing in IE7 lol), but my latencey in maxxmem went down from 62.5ns with 1600 to 59ns with 2133 CAS 11 and then down to 53ns with 2400 CAS 11. The system feels much snappier with the 2000+ memory than it did with 1600 CAS 9 by a large margin.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I can't quote on the work computers here (the button is missing in IE7 lol), but my latencey in maxxmem went down from 62.5ns with 1600 to 59ns with 2133 CAS 11 and then down to 53ns with 2400 CAS 11. The system feels much snappier with the 2000+ memory than it did with 1600 CAS 9 by a large margin.


awesome!


----------



## MadGoat

Best stable all around speed I can muster... (even 4.9ghz cant break 90gflops ...)



Pending some long term stress testing, this might be my new 25/7 clock....


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> The only reason I recommended it was because the kit comes with a good res, decent pump, more than enough tubing, barbs, clamps and a really good block all for like 140 dollars... even without the rad that's a good deal and the dude has to get a 140mm rad. So I was saying buy that kit and then add the 140mm rad on to it and either include the rs240 in the loop or just sell it.
> 
> h220 looks nice though... every all-in-one cooler should be expandable, nice job swiftech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I'm not knocking your recommendation, but It would be no more than the cost of adding a 140mm radiator to the Swiftech offering.. The Swiftech block is every bit as good as the Raystorm Rs240 's block.I suggest you go to the Swiftech forum on this website and check out ther hundreds of valuable posts there. It is quite an eye opener. Beware there is the new Swiftech H220 owner's club that is not the forum with the thousands of posts. That one is brand new.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nah, I'm done with CLC/half-custom on this box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I really want 140mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will attempt above 2133mhz with my ram. not expecting it to work,though. I only have Crucial Ballistix Tactical @ 1866mhz.
> 
> Edit: 2133MHz 11-11-11-33-47 works. 2400MHz 13-13-13-35-49 and lower doesn't work.


Swiftech sells 140mm radiators to match. It just is not part of their kits.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> FWIW my patriot viper extremes ran at 2133 11-11-11-31-1T right out of the box using the DOCP profile, no tweaks needed. Made a big difference in my minimum frames in several games (10+).[/quote
> 
> Good. I bought two sticks of 8GB G. Skill Trident-X 1866 dimms around 2 months ago. They arte rated at 8-9-9-24 for 1866 I routinely run them at 9-10-10-28 at 2133 frequency. I have also run them at 2400
> 10-11-11-32 with no problems . Rated at 1.6 volts and I run them at 1.63 volts. I never had to mess with dram vdda. Is that a value that most overclockers have to adjust???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats why i didn't try too hard stock my ballistex tactical tracers are 1866 9 9 9 24 timings I have it OC'd to 2022 at 8 8 8 21 and have noticed a good speed increase.. but thats cause i dropped the timings and raised the speed


How can you stably run dimms at both higher frequency and faster timings?? I would think that it would cause instabilty problems and you would have to up your dram voltage to unacceptably high values that would definitely shorten the life of the memory. I for one wouldn't be looking to use that ram in my rig after you zapped that ram at those ratings for a couple of months.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> H220 is awesome... which I had LLC...


I have seen you post on the Swiftech forum. Are you planning on picking one up?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have seen you post on the Swiftech forum. Are you planning on picking one up?


I did, and that's my system in the picture...

Its great and I love it...

Another package just showed up, so here is an updated Picture:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I did, and that's my system in the picture...
> 
> Its great and I love it...
> 
> Another package just showed up, so here is an updated Picture:


Great man shame they not ti









what kind of fps do u get in sli. im thinking about getting another 660ti sc


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Great man shame they not ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of fps do u get in sli. im thinking about getting another 660ti sc


I'm glad you asked:


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Best stable all around speed I can muster... (even 4.9ghz cant break 90gflops ...)
> 
> 
> 
> Pending some long term stress testing, this might be my new 25/7 clock....


Not too bad at all...especially from the chip you were coming from! I assume this one is definitely working much better for you and confirmed that the other was a dud right? How does that work btw..in terms of replacement with AMD.. if the chip works..and boots and is stable at stock and all that.. but it's terrible at practically any overclock and uses more voltage that normal...do factors like that warrant a replacement, in their eyes and will they ship a new one for reason such as that? Cuz I do have another chip myself that I'd like to have replaced and wonder about that...cuz at stock it's just fine..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm glad you asked:


Looks good..cant complain! Scores well and more then enough to perform well in whatever gaming endevours you may have.


----------



## electech13

hopefully a simple and straight forward question:

*What are all the factors (if more then just the simple CPU clock freq) that effect the performance output in the Intel Burn Test (for AMD version)?*
I've read that it's possible that practically everything can effect the GFlops scoring from over oc cpu freq (of course) to the bus speed, to the NB freq and HT freq, to the ram freq and timings, etc, etc.. is this true? or is it just the clock speed? and *if it is all of the features together, what is the most effective balance and what has more weight then others in the setup?*

*For an 8350 chip, its stated one "should" optimally get in the 90-100 GFlops range running at 4.8Ghz-5.0Ghz*...but many range from as low as 75 to mid eighties from what I've seen...and even on one of the setups I've tested.. So it makes me wonder.. *is there really that much variance from setup to setup at the same clock speed that can make performance swing as high as 15-20%? or is it all just numbers and simple useless benchmarks?*

Thanks guys


----------



## Ghost12

My brother in law has today bought a 3570k and z77 sabertooth, he is currently completing his overclock, then i am looking forward to some benches between us. I already beat him out on price by a mile. Will be interesting to run some games/benches

z77 sabertooth £185.00
3570k £169.00

990 fx sabertooth £132.00
Fx8320 £104.00


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Not too bad at all...especially from the chip you were coming from! I assume this one is definitely working much better for you and confirmed that the other was a dud right? How does that work btw..in terms of replacement with AMD.. if the chip works..and boots and is stable at stock and all that.. but it's terrible at practically any overclock and uses more voltage that normal...do factors like that warrant a replacement, in their eyes and will they ship a new one for reason such as that? Cuz I do have another chip myself that I'd like to have replaced and wonder about that...cuz at stock it's just fine..
> Looks good..cant complain! Scores well and more then enough to perform well in whatever gaming endevours you may have.


I RMA'd the other chip back to NewEgg not AMD. I simply told them the VID was much too high for a 8350 and that was unacceptable to me as this is a top tier chip. I only had the older chip for a couple hours before I shipped it back to them.

As of now I love the new chip with my new H220. 4.725 @ 50c and tight as can be memory makes for one SUPER snappy system. I'm not only impressed, but will be building another system for the wife.

As far as IBT goes. Memory speed and timings has a great deal to do with the GFLOPS. Almost everything else effects the score as well. Some of what I've found with this FX chip that keep the general scores high in all benchmarks are:

Memory multi: 8 is the absolute best. regardless of speed, using the 8 multi has proven the most stable and speedy.

Memory speed vs timings : I'm currently running 1800 (225 x 8) @ 8.8.8.24.33 1t. This speed is MUCH faster than 2100 @ cl10or anything in cl9 area. I've noticed timing is still particually important to these AMD chips. As long as its = or > 1600, tighten the timings as much as possible.

Voltage: I can drop my IBT GFLOPS by 10 just by bumping my CPU voltage to 1.55v. (same clocks) Keeping voltage as low as you can for your clock makes a HUGE difference.

Too much clock: My chip performs MUCH better @ 4.7 than it does @ 4.8 -4.9 regardless of voltage. This is more than likely a motherboard / cpu combination issue as I don't have LLC as well as other things... so YMMV with any setup... but finding your combo's preferred clock home is key.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> How can you stably run dimms at both higher frequency and faster timings?? I would think that it would cause instabilty problems and you would have to up your dram voltage to unacceptably high values that would definitely shorten the life of the memory. I for one wouldn't be looking to use that ram in my rig after you zapped that ram at those ratings for a couple of months.


Will you please start hitting the multi button for each one you want to reply to consecutively the hit quote when you are done.. it also will work across pages.. please and thank you

its like every CPU.. some ram just overclocks better.. for example the Samsung magic ram.. as far as claiming the higher voltage nope.. I can run them at that frequency with that latency at 1.5v stock voltage... if i dropped down the the 7 mark I started hitting instability.. My ram has never been hit with anything more than 1.65v and that is only because I upped the voltage to see what I could do.. in addition i really didn't play around with it too much so im happy with my little oc with tight timings

as far as the Dram VDDA i only suggested that because he got a High voltage kit and also he had to max out the output dram multiplier... he was noticing instability so just like a cpu upping VDDA can help with that.

EDIT: this was more of a concern with instability on power delivery from the motherboard than the actual ram itself
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My brother in law has today bought a 3570k and z77 sabertooth, he is currently completing his overclock, then i am looking forward to some benches between us. I already beat him out on price by a mile. Will be interesting to run some games/benches
> 
> z77 sabertooth £185.00
> 3570k £169.00
> 
> 990 fx sabertooth £132.00
> Fx8320 £104.00


that will be fun to see!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm glad you asked:


Thanks for this, but id like to ask you a favour









can u take one card out and run bench again pls









id like to compare my card







so i know if im going to go to expense of a second card


----------



## Mega Man

still not added ; ;

my old 8350 batch was 1237.... however it now may RIP....... died ocing ( still worked but well... couldnt hit 4.8ghz like it used to failed right away ( always 8th core RIGHT after prime started... ) my old chip couldnt hit 4.9 or higher.... killed it trying thank goodness i bought the "extended warranty" so got a new chip same oc ( priming now ) lot 1252 and it is stable after ~ 2 hours @4.8ghz @ .025v less ( old was 1.5 new is 1.475, gonna see how much lower i can go in volts and see if she can break 5ghz. only time will tell... PLEASE ADD ME ~ thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still not added ; ;
> 
> my old 8350 batch was 1237.... however it now may RIP....... died ocing ( still worked but well... couldnt hit 4.8ghz like it used to failed right away ( always 8th core RIGHT after prime started... ) my old chip couldnt hit 4.9 or higher.... killed it trying thank goodness i bought the "extended warranty" so got a new chip same oc ( priming now ) lot 1252 and it is stable after ~ 2 hours @4.8ghz @ .025v less ( old was 1.5 new is 1.475, gonna see how much lower i can go in volts and see if she can break 5ghz. only time will tell... PLEASE ADD ME ~ thanks


Good news on the cpu







I doubt ull get it lower than that mate. 1.475 for 4.8ghz is darn good and dont blow this one up









These chips at 5ghz take a whole lot more lol. i mean they get hungry for juice to be stable at 5ghz

Edit:Actually i just seen mine and im at 1.45







but i do fail ibt avx lol


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks for this, but id like to ask you a favour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u take one card out and run bench again pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id like to compare my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i know if im going to go to expense of a second card


sure thing:



keep in mind this is on the EXTREME HD setting...

I'm going to shoot for a decent OC on these cards right now....

Check out: [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0


----------



## Tarnix

yep, mine fails at 1.45 even at 4.6Ghz, and I need to figure why I have vdroop, LOL. 1.46v idle, 1.44 load, wat...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sure thing:
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind this is on the EXTREME HD setting...
> 
> I'm going to shoot for a decent OC on these cards right now....
> 
> Check out: [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0


glad to see my setup is comparable to a 660-660TI and I only paid 175 in total for both cards


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> glad to see my setup is comparable to a 660-660TI and I only paid 175 in total for both cards


GTX400 series ♥
I could overclock my GTX260 to match a GTx460 on openGL rendering... Eat that, nVidia :3


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> GTX400 series ♥
> I could overclock my GTX260 to match a GTx460 on openGL rendering... Eat that, nVidia :3


yeah in SLI they are great! added with my CPU OC ram speed up and tightened.. I think I have a good machine.. just a little bit more fine tuning and I will have maxed everything out.. I still need to reflash my second card vbios though to allow more juice something about the last 3 driver updates made my OC not work as high for the second card. but with more voltage I am now able to push to 930mhz on the first card if I try


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> sure thing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind this is on the EXTREME HD setting...
> 
> I'm going to shoot for a decent OC on these cards right now....
> 
> Check out: [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0


Thanks man ill run a bench after i reinstall windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> glad to see my setup is comparable to a 660-660TI and I only paid 175 in total for both cards


His only standard 660 mate. Not TI


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man ill run a bench after i reinstall windows.
> His only standard 660 mate. Not TI


yeah but my score was around 500pts higher lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah but my score was around 500pts higher lol


Ah yah true. sorry been on the funny stuff haha

anyhow im not sure if the benchmark is just gpu or cpu too. as ive just dled it tonight lol.

if its cpu too then you at 5ghz and him at 4.6 makes a difference


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ah yah true. sorry been on the funny stuff haha
> 
> anyhow im not sure if the benchmark is just gpu or cpu too. as ive just dled it tonight lol.
> 
> if its cpu too then you at 5ghz and him at 4.6 makes a difference


that would be very true and thats something to look at but a 500pt difference would then put me on par with him even if it all was cpu added.. so not a bad deal haha


----------



## MadGoat

lemme OC the card right quick and get some benches for you all then...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that would be very true and thats something to look at but a 500pt difference would then put me on par with him even if it all was cpu added.. so not a bad deal haha


Nope not a bad deal at all mate.

I just waiting for a torrent finishing downloading then i got to reinstall windows lol

ill do a benchmark at both clocks for ya. would be interesting to see


----------



## MadGoat

ok so these cards pretty much boost to their max clock at default anyway... 1215 is where they run, and its also as far as I can push them manually... sooo I'm very happy with them...


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll play 660's with my 8320


----------



## robbiq

hey guys, what do I need to join? (other than an FX of course)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> hey guys, what do I need to join? (other than an FX of course)


A goat to sacrifice to the AMD gods...

... Or read the OP, I bet it will tell you the format







(don't remember off the top of my head, cpu-z val I think)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'll play 660's with my 8320


Yeah, so what clocks do you have your 660's running to get that? I dont think I want to mod the BIOS yet.... they are plenty fast right now... but a 10fps gain is sexah...









... Or read the OP, I bet it will tell you the format







(don't remember off the top of my head, cpu-z val I think)[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> A goat to sacrifice to the AMD gods...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yeah, so what clocks do you have your 660's running to get that? I dont think I want to mod the BIOS yet.... they are plenty fast right now... but a 10fps gain is sexah...


Only running 1202 right now, I might bump it up in the future though.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Only running 1202 right now, I might bump it up in the future though.


wow really?

I'm @ 1215 right now and getting 7fps less... hrmmmm


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> wow really?
> 
> I'm @ 1215 right now and getting 7fps less... hrmmmm


I'm cheating though...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm cheating though...


Ahaha!

Right on! OEM 660 ...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ahaha!
> 
> Right on! OEM 660 ...


lol yeah, weird part is both my card will do 1400, and the first one I got will actually go all the way to 1450 stable, but NOT in SLI. Seems like the firmware on the OEM units don't like SLI very much.

Plenty of power for me though, and the 8320 has no problem pushing them in SLI. I notice no difference over the 3930k I had before.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> lol yeah, weird part is both my card will do 1400, and the first one I got will actually go all the way to 1450 stable, but NOT in SLI. Seems like the firmware on the OEM units don't like SLI very much.
> 
> Plenty of power for me though, and the 8320 has no problem pushing them in SLI. I notice no difference over the 3930k I had before.


right on, yeah I'm totally diggin' my new setup...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> hey guys, what do I need to join? (other than an FX of course)


...a thick skin








Thats it, just add your FX-8350/20 specs if you would be so kind on page 1.
welcome


----------



## MadGoat

So, quick question... what does ya'lls MAXXMem look like?

I feel like my memory is wacko:


----------



## Scorpion49

This is while playing HD video on youtube and 17 tabs open on chrome, dunno if that has any effect on the test:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Good news on the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt ull get it lower than that mate. 1.475 for 4.8ghz is darn good and dont blow this one up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These chips at 5ghz take a whole lot more lol. i mean they get hungry for juice to be stable at 5ghz
> 
> Edit:Actually i just seen mine and im at 1.45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i do fail ibt avx lol


eh still have ins and if i blow it up i still have ins and amd "sells" one more chip to ins company XDXDXDXD


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This is while playing HD video on youtube and 17 tabs open on chrome, dunno if that has any effect on the test:


Pfff, ok...

see that looks like my 1100t ... which looks right to me.. . mine on the other hand looks like something horribly wrong has happened.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Pfff, ok...
> 
> see that looks like my 1100t ... which looks right to me.. . mine on the other hand looks like something horribly wrong has happened.


Maybe a sub-timing issue? I'm no expert at RAM stuff.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> lol yeah, weird part is both my card will do 1400, and the first one I got will actually go all the way to 1450 stable, but NOT in SLI. Seems like the firmware on the OEM units don't like SLI very much.
> 
> Plenty of power for me though, and the 8320 has no problem pushing them in SLI. I notice no difference over the 3930k I had before.


my own 660 refuses to go above 1241mhz "easily". the max I could get out of it was 1300something and it was when disabling kepler boost... And with a bios mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This is while playing HD video on youtube and 17 tabs open on chrome, *dunno if that has any effect on the test:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip


ouch. Yes, it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> *So, quick question... what does ya'lls MAXXMem look like?*
> 
> I feel like my memory is wacko:


Pretty terrible. The results maxxmem² gives are ugly;


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still not added ; ;
> 
> my old 8350 batch was 1237.... however it now may RIP....... died ocing ( still worked but well... couldnt hit 4.8ghz like it used to failed right away ( always 8th core RIGHT after prime started... ) my old chip couldnt hit 4.9 or higher.... killed it trying thank goodness i bought the "extended warranty" so got a new chip same oc ( priming now ) lot 1252 and it is stable after ~ 2 hours @4.8ghz @ .025v less ( old was 1.5 new is 1.475, gonna see how much lower i can go in volts and see if she can break 5ghz. only time will tell... PLEASE ADD ME ~ thanks


That's on you dude, read the OP.











My 7950s at stock.


----------



## MrSingh

Been using the Sabertooth 990fx r2.0 for about a week now, still overclocking!! Got 4.8ghz stable on the fx-8350 with Antec 920 kuhler(cooler). I swapped out a Corsair H60 for it because my temps maxed out at 4.6ghz, (62-65 core, 72-75 socket). With the Antec 920 ive gotten 4.8ghz at max temps (61 core, 71 socket).

I`m thinking of ways I can get better cooling, maybe using better thermal paste like the arctic m-4, currently I used the preapplied paste that came with the Antec 920. And thinking about installing a fan behind the socket into the towers case.(A slim 120mm or 140mm fan)

Suggestions and tips would be much appreciated

*Although I am impressed and satisfied with 4.8ghz, 5ghz would be a done deal!*


----------



## Tarnix

A fan behind the socket/VRM is excellent to keep the package temps under control. I use it myself. Even a silent fan like the Fractal Design R4 stock fans works.


----------



## fiki

What are you guy's abient temp like? On my end its between 23~28C in my room where the rig sits.I got it upto 4.6 stable but havnt turned of anything yet(was told not to mess with the bpard much earlier) but now it only runs at 4.1 here cpu Z http://valid.canardpc.com/2723223


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'll play 660's with my 8320


I gave up on valley because no matter what I do I cannot figure out how to get it to recognize both my 7950's. Is there a special button to press or something? I have tried with 13.1 drivers, 12.11 caps, no caps, deleted and redownloaded and installed valley multiple times. No matter what it only will show 1 7950. And both cards work fine because I game with them and they show with afterburner in games


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I gave up on valley because no matter what I do I cannot figure out how to get it to recognize both my 7950's. Is there a special button to press or something? I have tried with 13.1 drivers, 12.11 caps, no caps, deleted and redownloaded and installed valley multiple times. No matter what it only will show 1 7950. And both cards work fine because I game with them and they show with afterburner in games


I tried running it last night, just because everyone else was and no crossfire support for me either, i even tried adding a profile in ccc no luck


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I gave up on valley because no matter what I do I cannot figure out how to get it to recognize both my 7950's. Is there a special button to press or something? I have tried with 13.1 drivers, 12.11 caps, no caps, deleted and redownloaded and installed valley multiple times. No matter what it only will show 1 7950. And both cards work fine because I game with them and they show with afterburner in games
> 
> 
> 
> I tried running it last night, just because everyone else was and no crossfire support for me either, i even tried adding a profile in ccc no luck
Click to expand...


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


Sweet doing it right now, boy I feel like a dummy haha. Just when you think you've got the hang of things......haha

edit...yep it worked, thank you good sir


----------



## Ghost12

Quality oversight lol trying it now

http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b590/darryl121/uniginevalley_zps16b7c13b.png


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm on the 13.2 beat 7 drivers and I dont have that option. am I just overlooking something?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the 13.2 beat 7 drivers and I dont have that option. am I just overlooking something?
Click to expand...

Maybe. I'm on 13.2 Beta 7 as well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> my own 660 refuses to go above 1241mhz "easily". the max I could get out of it was 1300something and it was when disabling kepler boost... And with a bios mod.
> ouch. Yes, it does.
> Pretty terrible. The results maxxmem² gives are ugly;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, I tried Aida64 but I only have the trial so most of the results aren't listed. I ain't paying $40 for it either haha.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> my own 660 refuses to go above 1241mhz "easily". the max I could get out of it was 1300something and it was when disabling kepler boost... And with a bios mod.
> ouch. Yes, it does.
> Pretty terrible. The results maxxmem² gives are ugly;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I tried Aida64 but I only have the trial so most of the results aren't listed. I ain't paying $40 for it either haha.
Click to expand...

The OSD is fun.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hmm, I tried Aida64 but I only have the trial so most of the results aren't listed. *I ain't paying $40 for it either haha.*


Totally worth it, tho.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The OSD is fun.


Yeah, I'm actually currently building a rainmeter skin running off of OHM to give me a desktop display, although I read you could use Aida64 sensors as well. I got a little bit done last weekend but its a huge PITA to code it correctly to get BD/PD readings as the sensors are all over the place and I wanted a load bar for each core. After about 30 minutes of work I ended up with this, going to finish it at some point when I don't feel lazy.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Maybe. I'm on 13.2 Beta 7 as well.


Im on 13.2 beta 7 also and i ticked the option after your advice, its there for me


----------



## cssorkinman

Maxxmem is so wonky. Not sure I would trust it too much. Check out the latency score for my 1045T rig.


----------



## Krusher33

I think Maxxmem is sensitive to things running in the background. Best to restart rig before running it each time to get more consistent results.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think Maxxmem is sensitive to things running in the background. Best to restart rig before running it each time to get more consistent results.


I always make sure my computer is idle, freshly booted and everything not essential is killed. And of course, any benchmark is sensitive to load.


----------



## cssorkinman

I ran it again the next time I rebooted the machine and it gave an even lower latency score. I think the only things running were overdrive , cpu-z and Maxxmem IIRC.


----------



## Krusher33

Does maxxmem work in diagnostic mode?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I ran it again the next time I rebooted the machine and it gave an even lower latency score. I think the only things running were overdrive , cpu-z and Maxxmem IIRC.


I had less







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does maxxmem work in diagnostic mode?


Can't test, Windows 8... killing explorer may give *artificially* improved scores.

P.S. Anyone can help me understand why a 50% fan speed H80 (minimum speed allowed) pushes air out in a straight line but at 80+% the flow becomes cone-shaped (air is rushed out from the outer edge instead of near the bearings)? My brain seems convinced that it makes the fan less efficient.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's on you dude, read the OP.


i read it. also it will not let me post in the questionnaire as my post in the submission thread said.
how ever i did POST EVERYTHING the questionnaire asked for. for the record it still does not work for me with IE or firefox.


----------



## gertruude

Is this ok for one card or is it poor? Thanks in advance


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is this ok for one card or is it poor? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip


Looks similar to mine. (GTX660 non-ti)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Looks similar to mine. (GTX660 non-ti)


Thats what i mean. for a card that's over 60 pounds more you think the ti sc would do better lol


----------



## sebbo90

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a new CPU and after reading through nearly all this thread I have decided to go for the 8320 and oc it as it seems better value here in the UK about 20% cheaper. My only concern is that I have a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0







I was wondering what the maximum oc people are getting with this board? As I really don't want to buy a new mobo as if I did I would be tempted to go to the dark side (intel)


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats what i mean. for a card that's over 60 pounds more you think the ti sc would do better lol


Oh, it does better than mine. but maybe 5-10 fps max. can't be sure as I can't download/install unigine right now.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm glad you asked:


What were your core cpu temps under load with the single gpu at what GHZ for cpu? I could not see whether you also installed a gpu block., or if that is coming later.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm glad you asked:


What were your core cpu temps under load with the single gpu at what GHZ for cpu? I could not see whether you also installed a gpu block., or if that is coming later.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebbo90*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at getting a new CPU and after reading through nearly all this thread I have decided to go for the 8320 and oc it as it seems better value here in the UK about 20% cheaper. My only concern is that I have a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what the maximum oc people are getting with this board? As I really don't want to buy a new mobo as if I did I would be tempted to go to the dark side (intel)


Ud3 is a good board, the max oc you will get will depend on a number of factors such as mobo,cooling and the chip itself, i would have linked you to where i got my 8320 last week but they stopped selling it. Probably realised quickly was too cheap lol


----------



## sebbo90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ud3 is a good board, the max oc you will get will depend on a number of factors such as mobo,cooling and the chip itself, i would have linked you to where i got my 8320 last week but they stopped selling it. Probably realised quickly was too cheap lol


Gutted lol the best I have seen atm is £130 so not too bad. Ok I'll give it a go on my mobo, just annoying my rev doesnt have llc, I have an antec khuler 620 so not expecting miracles


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebbo90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ud3 is a good board, the max oc you will get will depend on a number of factors such as mobo,cooling and the chip itself, i would have linked you to where i got my 8320 last week but they stopped selling it. Probably realised quickly was too cheap lol
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted lol the best I have seen atm is £130 so not too bad. Ok I'll give it a go on my mobo, just annoying my rev doesnt have llc, I have an antec khuler 620 so not expecting miracles
Click to expand...

Should still be able to hit 4.5-4.6Ghz or so. Temps don't really take off until you're in H80/4.8Ghz+ territory.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Should still be able to hit 4.5-4.6Ghz or so. Temps don't really take off until you're in H80/4.8Ghz+ territory.


+1 agreed 100% be fine for a decent oc with what he has and upgrade cooling later if needed


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What were your core cpu temps under load with the single gpu at what GHZ for cpu? I could not see whether you also installed a gpu block., or if that is coming later.


No gpu block and dont plan on it... I don't imagine a 240 rad will do CPU & GPU too well... I'll stick to cooling the 660's with air...


----------



## sebbo90

Thanks for your replies. I was hoping for about 4.5-4.6ghz, so if I hit that I shall be a happy guy


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is this ok for one card or is it poor? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wanna trade? lol


----------



## jskrypt

Hello,

This is my situation

Setup:

FX-8350
M5A97 LE R2.0
8GB 1600 DDR3 9-9-9-24 Patriot Sector 5
H60
800w Bronze Cert Thermaltake
GTX 670

Steps taken:

1. Latest Bios has been installed and restored defaults.
2. Installed W8 with all current updates.
3. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_LE_R20/#support ---Installed latest motherboard drivers for chipset, audio, lan, graphics. Did not install any other driver or program that came with the motherboard.
4. Used http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds for my ssd with high performance power.

My first 8350 stopped posting after using amd overdive auto clock *with another setup*. That cpu is currently unable to post on multiple boards with default settings.

This is my second 8350. All I want to do is not have the chip underclock itself and stay 4.0 with the optimal bios settings.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrypt*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> This is my situation
> 
> Setup:
> 
> FX-8350
> M5A97 LE R2.0
> 8GB 1600 DDR3 9-9-9-24 Patriot Sector 5
> H60
> 800w Bronze Cert Thermaltake
> GTX 670
> 
> Steps taken:
> 
> 1. Latest Bios has been installed and restored defaults.
> 2. Installed W8 with all current updates.
> 3. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_LE_R20/#support ---Installed latest motherboard drivers for chipset, audio, lan, graphics. Did not install any other driver or program that came with the motherboard.
> 4. Used http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds for my ssd with high performance power.
> 
> My first 8350 stopped posting after using amd overdive auto clock *with another setup*. That cpu is currently unable to post on multiple boards with default settings.
> 
> This is my second 8350. All I want to do is not have the chip underclock itself and stay 4.0 with the optimal bios settings.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Disable Cool'n'Quiet, though the only point of that is to burn more power since it has no impact on performance anyway due to the CPU stepping into higher speed modes on it's own aggressively.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> my own 660 refuses to go above 1241mhz "easily". the max I could get out of it was 1300something and it was when disabling kepler boost... And with a bios mod.
> ouch. Yes, it does.
> Pretty terrible. The results maxxmem² gives are ugly;


I really can't put much faith in Maxxmem.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really can't put much faith in Maxxmem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is what mine is doing! Ok... now I can drop it... thank you for posting


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrypt*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> This is my situation
> 
> Setup:
> 
> FX-8350
> M5A97 LE R2.0
> 8GB 1600 DDR3 9-9-9-24 Patriot Sector 5
> H60
> 800w Bronze Cert Thermaltake
> GTX 670
> 
> Steps taken:
> 
> 1. Latest Bios has been installed and restored defaults.
> 2. Installed W8 with all current updates.
> 3. http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_LE_R20/#support ---Installed latest motherboard drivers for chipset, audio, lan, graphics. Did not install any other driver or program that came with the motherboard.
> 4. Used http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds for my ssd with high performance power.
> 
> My first 8350 stopped posting after using amd overdive auto clock *with another setup*. That cpu is currently unable to post on multiple boards with default settings.
> 
> This is my second 8350. All I want to do is not have the chip underclock itself and stay 4.0 with the optimal bios settings.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Can I ask why ? What KyadCK said will do what you want, but there's nothing wrong with the chip downclocking itself. It saves it from unnecessarily consuming power and has no impact on performance.


----------



## jskrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Can I ask why ? What KyadCK said will do what you want, but there's nothing wrong with the chip downclocking itself. It saves it from unnecessarily consuming power and has no impact on performance.


I was under the impression that an underclocked cpu could bottleneck a gpu so its better in that sense to have all cores running at the same speed.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrypt*
> 
> I was under the impression that an underclocked cpu could bottleneck a gpu so its better in that sense to have all cores running at the same speed.


Huh, we have opposite problems. My 8320 won't downclock at idle to save its life even though I have all of that crap enabled. Oh well. Not sure now to help you with that problem though.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrypt*
> 
> I was under the impression that an underclocked cpu could bottleneck a gpu so its better in that sense to have all cores running at the same speed.


That would only apply at full load of both the CPU and GPU.... In which case your CPU won't be downclocked at all.

There's no reason to turn Cool N Quiet off. It'll save you money. The instant your CPU has a load on it, it raises the multiplier appropriately and ups the clock. Cool N Quiet only downclocks your CPU when it's idle. It has no effect on it when it's under load.

What GPU are you running ? I highly doubt your CPU is going to bottleneck a single GPU setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Huh, we have opposite problems. My 8320 won't downclock at idle to save its life even though I have all of that crap enabled. Oh well. Not sure now to help you with that problem though.


And you have Cool N Quiet enabled in your bios ?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> That would only apply at full load of both the CPU and GPU.... In which case your CPU won't be downclocked at all.
> 
> There's no reason to turn Cool N Quiet off. It'll save you money. The instant your CPU has a load on it, it raises the multiplier appropriately and ups the clock. Cool N Quiet only downclocks your CPU when it's idle. It has no effect on it when it's under load.
> 
> What GPU are you running ? I highly doubt your CPU is going to bottleneck a single GPU setup.
> And you have Cool N Quiet enabled in your bios ?


I have everything but APM on. It doesn't ever downclock that I'm aware of, I let it idle for 30 minutes with nothing running and it was still blazing away at 4.8ghz.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I have everything but APM on. It doesn't ever downclock that I'm aware of, I let it idle for 30 minutes with nothing running and it was still blazing away at 4.8ghz.


Try turning everything off besides Cool N Quiet and virtualization. You have UEFI bios correct ? Should be the same as mine. Set Cool n Quiet to always enabled.

Then just open CPU-Z and watch the core clock. The multiplier should lower itself when it isn't under load thus downclocking it.


----------



## Wickedtt

Hey all i was wondering is there a trick to maximize your ram on a 990FX board/with my 8320? I am at 4.7ghz stable now 2600HT/2400NB. I have a 2x4gb Gskill Sniper 2133mhz running at 10-11-10-15 1T, I tested them in passmark and im scoring under 1600mhz kits.


----------



## jskrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jskrypt*
> 
> I was under the impression that an underclocked cpu could bottleneck a gpu so its better in that sense to have all cores running at the same speed.
> 
> 
> 
> That would only apply at full load of both the CPU and GPU.... In which case your CPU won't be downclocked at all.
> 
> There's no reason to turn Cool N Quiet off. It'll save you money. The instant your CPU has a load on it, it raises the multiplier appropriately and ups the clock. Cool N Quiet only downclocks your CPU when it's idle. It has no effect on it when it's under load.
> 
> What GPU are you running ? I highly doubt your CPU is going to bottleneck a single GPU setup.
Click to expand...

Here's the GPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133452&Tpk=gtx%20670%20pny

Going to leave cool and quiet on. Thanks!


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrypt*
> 
> Here's the GPU:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133452&Tpk=gtx%20670%20pny
> 
> Going to leave cool and quiet on. Thanks!


You should be fine with that GPU. Cool n Quiet will make no difference in performance


----------



## kahboom

Good and bad news for me my wife's PC took a crap yesterday the vrms exploded and fried my old fx 8150 and it was on a crosshair v motherboard only running 4ghz at stock voltage but I had a crosshair v-z sitting in a box and my old 955be sitting in a box as well so they went in disappointed going from an eight core back to a 4 core CPU I will end up taking a leap back in the silicon lottery soon to find a better clocker hopefully. Or mabey wait for a new revision of piledriver if it doesent happen soon I mine as well go for it.


----------



## kahboom




----------



## HK_47

Consider Me Part Of The Club, I've Just Ordered My FX 8320









BTW, TIGERDIRECT HAS THE BEST PRICE $169.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904560&CatId=7339


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*


It'll buff out, should be fine.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It'll buff out, should be fine.


LOL its just another rma took out my fx8150 as well. I mine as well see if I can't delid it to see what's under there since its not good anyways.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Consider Me Part Of The Club, I've Just Ordered My FX 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, TIGERDIRECT HAS THE BEST PRICE $169.99
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904560&CatId=7339


No they don't.









http://www.microcenter.com/product/401796/FX_8320_Black_Edition_35GHz_AM3_Boxed_Processor


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/401796/FX_8320_Black_Edition_35GHz_AM3_Boxed_Processor


Supa dang!

I might be building a second rig sooner than latter!


----------



## Tarnix

Revisiting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2311MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Odd L2 read speed. will re-bench a few times.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2133 re-bench with explorer killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently the L2 read speed took a hit, I will investigate...*



Edit: Starting to question the reliability and consistency of memory benchmarks...

Tests with Aida64 mem bench:

64K memory read,42K L2 read.
15K memory read, 16K L2 read
15K memory read, 42K L2 read
15K memory read, 43K L2 read
14K memory read, 16K L2 read
14K memory read, 41K L2 read
14k memory read, 43K L2 read


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Consider Me Part Of The Club, I've Just Ordered My FX 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, TIGERDIRECT HAS THE BEST PRICE $169.99
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904560&CatId=7339


fyi microcenter has the 8350 @ 169.99


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone ever experienced a crash/restart whilst gaming with a buzzing sound, only like a couple of seconds then restart, no error report no bsod either?

Just re ran oc stress test, ibt 20 passes high - passed no problems, i have a feeling either psu related or graphics cards. Just uninstalled afterburner beta 6 as only use it to watch gpu utilisation anyway. May have to test the gpu`s seperately unless you guys can pinpoint it from experience


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone ever experienced a crash/restart whilst gaming with a buzzing sound, only like a couple of seconds then restart, no error report no bsod either?


The only game that would freeze me was sleeping dogs with the high res pack enabled. I disabled it and never had the problem again. No other games freeze me. I game at 4.8 cpu 7950's stock xfire


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone ever experienced a crash/restart whilst gaming with a buzzing sound, only like a couple of seconds then restart, no error report no bsod either?
> 
> Just re ran oc stress test, ibt 20 passes high - passed no problems, i have a feeling either psu related or graphics cards. Just uninstalled afterburner beta 6 as only use it to watch gpu utilisation anyway. May have to test the gpu`s seperately unless you guys can pinpoint it from experience


That's pretty much the only way I crash when I'm unstable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's pretty much the only way I crash when I'm unstable.


Ill put it back to 5ghz then lol, was running [email protected], just because anything above that for 24/7 is well overkill really but if the vcore required for stability is hardly any lower may as well leave at 5ghz, not one single crash gaming since dialed in last [email protected], changed to 4.9 last night because i keep feeling uneasy regards the 1.58-1.6 under load for 5ghz over a longer period. Felt more easy with [email protected] for 24/7 but obviously needs more than 1.54, probably 1.56-1.58 at which point may as well leave at 1.58-1.6 for 5ghz. Never experienced that particular crash before


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's pretty much the only way I crash when I'm unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill put it back to 5ghz then lol, was running [email protected], just because anything above that for 24/7 is well overkill really but if the vcore required for stability is hardly any lower may as well leave at 5ghz, not one single crash gaming since dialed in last [email protected], changed to 4.9 last night because i keep feeling uneasy regards the 1.58-1.6 under load for 5ghz over a longer period. Felt more easy with [email protected] for 24/7
Click to expand...

If you're uncomfortable, then lower it back down. Already proved you can, doesn't mean you have to. I haven't rebooted my computer since I was asked for a bench at 4.8, I've been to lazy to set it back.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you're uncomfortable, then lower it back down. Already proved you can, doesn't mean you have to. I haven't rebooted my computer since I was asked for a bench at 4.8, I've been to lazy to set it back.


Dont know if uncomfortable is the right word, you guys are more experienced, was just giving consideration of running that much vcore 24/7 in terms of cpu life. Performance wise i am reluctant to wind it back because the only game i play is bf3 multiplayer and the performance i am seeing out of this cpu with my crossfire and that game is astounding in terms of gpu use at the higher cpu clock speed. No problem with the cooling or anything else at 5ghz after hours of gaming, not one crash, its just the thought of it going pop lol


----------



## silencespr

out with the old and in with the new


----------



## silencespr

looks like i was sold a used ******* CPU it had thermal paste on the CPU sides.......







and the system became extremely slow and hanging up.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> looks like i was sold a used ******* CPU it had thermal paste on the CPU sides.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the system became extremely slow and hanging up.


Where did you get it from? I bought mine from newegg and the little green seal was broke but it didnt look like it had been touched. I tried it anyway and mine works fine


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Where did you get it from? I bought mine from newegg and the little green seal was broke but it didnt look like it had been touched. I tried it anyway and mine works fine


I went to Micro center asked for an FX8350 the tech instead of going behind the glass where the CPU's are had one laying around and carried the thing to the front with out even looking, i got it and was in a hurry to get to dinner so i forgot to look att the green seal. When i got home the green seal was torn up, when i opened the CPU it had residue from thermal paste on the sides of it... now i am contemplating if i should drive back and demand a brand new fully sealed CPU.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> looks like i was sold a used ******* CPU it had thermal paste on the CPU sides.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the system became extremely slow and hanging up.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get it from? I bought mine from newegg and the little green seal was broke but it didnt look like it had been touched. I tried it anyway and mine works fine
Click to expand...

Has MicroCenter stickers on it.

Return it dude, MC makes very little fus. If they ask why, tell them there was paste on the IHS already.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Has MicroCenter stickers on it.
> 
> Return it dude, MC makes very little fus. If they ask why, tell them there was paste on the IHS already.


Yup going there tomorrow, i paid for a new product not used and will refuse a used one.


----------



## Nuddi

Hi all, Just upgraded from 965 be to 8350, so here I am joining....


----------



## LMka

Guys, I am playing one game which is basically single threaded with 3 additional threads which are not so heavily used, so I need as fast 4 cores as possible. I know that 3570k is best solution probably, but I already own FX 8350, so I wonder if it worth trying to disable 4 cores(I have Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, it does not have 1 core per module feature, so I can only disable modules in pairs), for example if I leave 0,1 2,3 cores and try to overclock them to 5.5 or even higher Ghz? I have Antec Kuhler 920 as a cooler and 700W PSU.

My questions are:

1) Is it the right way to do?
2) Are 4 cores going to need the same amount of voltage overall or I can provide lower voltages.
3) In order to achieve higher OC per these 2 modules, should I overclock FSB or multiplier.
4) The game I play does not load 100 % nor 8 cores(about 30 %) nor 4 cores(about 50-60 %) so I am not going to stress test under 100 % load because I know that my closed water cooler is not enough for 100 % load 5.5 Ghz and higher.

Please help.


----------



## Undervolter

Anyone with a kill-a-watt that used to have a Thuban here? Could you tell how much higher the power draw is with the Piledriver? Figures are all over the place in different reviews. It's higher in the Piledriver for sure, but i 'd like to hear some first hand report from someone who had both CPUS and made the jump to Piledriver. Preferably stock speeds, overclocking complicates things with power draw.

Thanks.


----------



## BenC

This is a comparison I did in another thread, last number in each entry is wattage.

Overall, if you are doing a significant OC on a Thuban you generally will not see a huge increase in power usage when switching to an 8350.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Benchmark:
AllBenchmark - Tiger
Shogun 2

Observation:
TSW
GW2
PS2

Wattage measured using a kill- a -watt, box only, no peripherals (monitor, speakers, etc)

Idle:

1055 - 179w

8350 stock @ 1.39 - 163w
@ 1.30 - 160w
4.7 @ 1.42 - 185w

AllBenchmark - Tiger

1055t @ 3.7 - Score 5439, CPU Physics 348, Peak Wattage 320, Avg 310

8350 @ Stock - Score 5342, CPU Physics 380, Peak Wattage 327, Avg 310

8350 @ 4.0, No Turbo, 1.30 - Score 5416, Cpu Physics 366, Peak Wattage 310, Avg 285

8350 @ 4.5, 1.39 - Score 5369, Cpu Physics 414, Peak Wattage 336, Avg 310 <---I assume this peak was because of LLC

8350 @ 4.7, 1.42 - Score 5427, Cpu Physics 471, Peak Wattage 330, Avg 310

Shogun 2, dx11, 1920 x 1080:

1055t @ 3.7 - 61.5, Peak 323w
8350 @ 4.7- 61.8, Peak 341w

GW2, Sweet Fx, 1920 x 1080, Medium to High Settings

1055t @ 3.7
Game Location- The Grove - Min Frame 26, Max Frame 34, Avg Wattage 275
Astoria - Min Frame 25, Max Frame 41, Avg Wattage 278
8350 @ 4.7
The Grove - Min Frame 29, Max Frame 48, Avg 298
Astoria - Min Frame 37, Max Frame 57, Avg 296

TSW

1055t @ 3.7 - Min Frame 28, Max Frame 45, Avg 287
8350 @ 4.7 - Min Frame 28, Max Frame 50, Avg 320

Planetside 2

1055t @ 3.7 - Min Frame 56, Max Frame 70, Avg 320
8350 - @ 4.7 - Min Frame 90, Max Frame 100, Avg 350


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Anyone with a kill-a-watt that used to have a Thuban here? Could you tell how much higher the power draw is with the Piledriver? Figures are all over the place in different reviews. It's higher in the Piledriver for sure, but i 'd like to hear some first hand report from someone who had both CPUS and made the jump to Piledriver. Preferably stock speeds, overclocking complicates things with power draw.
> 
> Thanks.


I fit that profile but I can't remember what my numbers were with the Thuban. I definitely never have checked at stock speeds.

I do know though, that I'm much closer to my 630W limit on my PSU with the Piledriver as compared to my Thuban when folding on CPU + GPU. Problem is that it's not a fair comparison on my part because with the Thuban, it was only 6 cores and at 1.48v or something like that and the GPU was at 1.3v. Now I'm on 8 cores with 1.525v + the GPU now has 1.35v.

I would say off the top of my head close but not more than 100w difference.


----------



## Undervolter

Thank you very much both of you. I don't intend to overclock (i prefer running cool), but i get the idea.


----------



## Mega Man

what do you mean @ 4.7 ghz my 8350 is average 21.4 c is that not cool enough????? max i hit during normal stuff ( not doing prime ) is 42.8c >.>

anywho i found this vid and wanted to show it






i love it when people do their own research and dont go off of what everyone else says

i keep running across people saying amd is junk for gaming threads, and the infamous " go buy an i3" thread


----------



## kahboom

I dont know how my score jumped so high not even running that high of a clock speed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you mean @ 4.7 ghz my 8350 is average 21.4 c is that not cool enough????? max i hit during normal stuff ( not doing prime ) is 42.8c >.>
> 
> anywho i found this vid and wanted to show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it when people do their own research and dont go off of what everyone else says
> 
> i keep running across people saying amd is junk for gaming threads, and the infamous " go buy an i3" thread


Mind taking this link and video off mega. I got nowt against you but the video is crap mate


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Mind taking this link and video off mega. I got nowt against you but the video is crap mate


This has already been beat to death. Lets not start with this again.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> This has already been beat to death. Lets not start with this again.


I know what you mean man. Things get ugly when that video is posted. Its blatant cpuism. Although not as bad as racism things still get just as ugly


----------



## BenC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thank you very much both of you. I don't intend to overclock (i prefer running cool), but i get the idea.


But you may be able to do both! Right now I run 4.28 at 1.3 vCore....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you mean @ 4.7 ghz my 8350 is average 21.4 c is that not cool enough????? max i hit during normal stuff ( not doing prime ) is 42.8c >.>
> 
> anywho i found this vid and wanted to show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it when people do their own research and dont go off of what everyone else says
> 
> i keep running across people saying amd is junk for gaming threads, and the infamous " go buy an i3" thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you mean @ 4.7 ghz my 8350 is average 21.4 c is that not cool enough????? max i hit during normal stuff ( not doing prime ) is 42.8c >.>
> 
> anywho i found this vid and wanted to show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it when people do their own research and dont go off of what everyone else says
> 
> i keep running across people saying amd is junk for gaming threads, and the infamous " go buy an i3" thread


By cool, i mean, that the PC will be running 100% 24/7 and in summer without a/c in the room, with ambient temperatures over 32C. I also mean that i don't want to do water cooling, nor have a PC that sounds like a jet engine from the fans. I use a 700gr-6 heatpipe Xigmatek cooler and low rpm 120mm fans. The chance that i get 21.4C is non existent, not in winter, not in summer (ambient is never so low). My 1090T @800Mhz idle, undervolted at 0.875v sits at 28C with ambient at 22C (socket temperatures).

Thanks for the video, i have watched it. I am not a gamer, so it's not my problem. Heat and power consumption are more important to me. And believe me, i have googled more than you can imagine about it. I just wanted a first hand experience from someone who made direct jump from Thuban, because usually reviews don't show such things.


----------



## os2wiz

Sounds like your moniker is very appropo for the events you described. There will be a 2nd round of Vishera at the end of June. But the FX-8350 can be bought for as little as $180-185 at Newegg or Tiger Direct. What in hell caused the VRMS to explode on a Crosshair V motherboard??? Very unusual.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sounds like your moniker is very appropo for the events you described. There will be a 2nd round of Vishera at the end of June. But the FX-8350 can be bought for as little as $180-185 at Newegg or Tiger Direct. What in hell caused the VRMS to explode on a Crosshair V motherboard??? Very unusual.


It is unusual for quality motherboard to end up like that, but if you dig deep into the question, you will find out the 8 core Piledrivers draw more power and in reality must be higher TDP than the Phenoms. Already socket AM3+ was modified compared to AM3 to give more current, to match the higher draw. TDP seems higher too, as more and more people resort to water cooling. With overclocking, the VRMs of most board must be suffering. Without proper airflow in the area, one shouldn't be surprised if even good ones fail.

I 've heard too about a revision of Piledriver supposedly coming at summer, don't know if true. Otherwise i will wait for Steamroller. I am not going to Intel if i can help it and the Thuban is good enough to allow to wait.

Interesting reads:

http://hw-lab.com/asrock-socket-am3-motherboards-preview.html

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2289809

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34588633&postcount=24


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It is unusual for quality motherboard to end up like that, but if you dig deep into the question, you will find out the 8 core Piledrivers draw more power and in reality must be higher TDP than the Phenoms. Already socket AM3+ was modified compared to AM3 to give more current, to match the higher draw. TDP seems higher too, as more and more people resort to water cooling. With overclocking, the VRMs of most board must be suffering. Without proper airflow in the area, one shouldn't be surprised if even good ones fail.
> 
> I 've heard too about a revision of Piledriver supposedly coming at summer, don't know if true. Otherwise i will wait for Steamroller. I am not going to Intel if i can help it and the Thuban is good enough to allow to wait.
> 
> Interesting reads:
> 
> http://hw-lab.com/asrock-socket-am3-motherboards-preview.html
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2289809
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34588633&postcount=24


You will be ok waiting. I am thinking that PD 2.0 that is rumored this summer will be some minor tweaks to get more clock speed. Realistically if AMD can release PD 2.0 with 10% clock speed increase the rumored difference between Haswell and AMD FX will not change.

Maybe we will see an FX 8370 that is stock 4.4ghz with 4.6ghz turbo released a little before Haswell so the reviews have Haswell vs PD 2.0 and the clock speed can make AMD look better.

Given how AMD has been executing in the gaming world (Tomb Raider, consoles, Steambox), I wouldn't be surprised if AMD actually had the ability to execute something like that.

AMD has definitely changed looking at how things have been going for Nvidia. Rory Read is doing great things for the company and now that Hector Ruiz is gone AMD has hope. Not to mention Jim Keller.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> You will be ok waiting. I am thinking that PD 2.0 that is rumored this summer will be some minor tweaks to get more clock speed. Realistically if AMD can release PD 2.0 with 10% clock speed increase the rumored difference between Haswell and AMD FX will not change.
> 
> Maybe we will see an FX 8370 that is stock 4.4ghz with 4.6ghz turbo released a little before Haswell so the reviews have Haswell vs PD 2.0 and the clock speed can make AMD look better.
> 
> Given how AMD has been executing in the gaming world (Tomb Raider, consoles, Steambox), I wouldn't be surprised if AMD actually had the ability to execute something like that.
> 
> AMD has definitely changed looking at how things have been going for Nvidia. Rory Read is doing great things for the company and now that Hector Ruiz is gone AMD has hope. Not to mention Jim Keller.


Well, for me, i 'd prefer a 95W fx-8320.







I 'd be perfectly happy with it. There is supposed to be out an FX-8300 95W, but i am in Europe and the only ones you see are in HP OEM PCs and it's a bit behind the 1090T at single thread performance. So it becomes an upgrade of uncertain value. I am pretty much convinced the current 125W don't fit my requisites. I am curious to see what come out in summer. If i see a 95W i will seriously consider it, else, i will wait for Steamroller.

I am not greedy, i don't even really care about Intel beating AMD. I am loyal AMD customer and just want to decent upgrade to the 1090T, without extra heat or power consumption. I hope AMD is finding its way now with Piledriver.


----------



## kahboom

I bought a referbished board from newegg and running stock with a fx 8150 even had fans on the vrm's. Still blew up. Asus is rma'ing the board. Considering I had a spare it just cost me a CPU and post. But if there's more fx CPU refresh in June it a plus. Its just an excuse to give the wife to spend more money on another part.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sounds like your moniker is very appropo for the events you described. There will be a 2nd round of Vishera at the end of June. But the FX-8350 can be bought for as little as $180-185 at Newegg or Tiger Direct. What in hell caused the VRMS to explode on a Crosshair V motherboard??? Very unusual.
> 
> 
> 
> It is unusual for quality motherboard to end up like that, but if you dig deep into the question, you will find out the 8 core Piledrivers draw more power and in reality must be higher TDP than the Phenoms. Already socket AM3+ was modified compared to AM3 to give more current, to match the higher draw. TDP seems higher too, as more and more people resort to water cooling. With overclocking, the VRMs of most board must be suffering. Without proper airflow in the area, one shouldn't be surprised if even good ones fail.
> 
> I 've heard too about a revision of Piledriver supposedly coming at summer, don't know if true. Otherwise i will wait for Steamroller. I am not going to Intel if i can help it and the Thuban is good enough to allow to wait.
> 
> Interesting reads:
> 
> http://hw-lab.com/asrock-socket-am3-motherboards-preview.html
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2289809
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34588633&postcount=24
Click to expand...

You need to learn a lot more about the motherboard in question if you think a CH-V will blow up from something as light as water overclocking. And the only reason more people are moving to water is for the 4.8Ghz+ area, not because they need it, and frankly once you got Thuban and Deneb over 4.2ish, they need water as well. A GA-990FXA-UD3 is capable of 400 amps. The Crosshair-V is capable of a lot more then that. There is no "suffering". These are not cheapo Intel-made OEM motherboards with weak 3+1 phase and no cooling.

Defective board, plain and simple.

And 125w TDP is 125wTDP, if you think AMD is hiding something and it's actually higher, you're wrong, because the FCC would be on them about it faster then you could sneeze.


----------



## Tarnix

Piledriver/Pd2.0/AMD talk:
I'm also a loyal AMD customer. as I said earlier today:
Quote:


> [6:12:59 PM] Tarnix: They may say what they want, AMD may not make the most powerful chips on the planet, but they're ******* brilliant.
> [6:13:06 PM] Tarnix: they just need MOAR FUNDZ.


Also, Piledriver 2.0 is rumored/due to June 2013. Steamroller is due to late 2013 and Excavator is due to late 2014.

@above:

The Crosshair V Formula-Z (CH5) is a good board as long as you learn it's quirks; Horribad "Auto" settings (that just gets worse at every "Improved stability" changelog entry), occasional boot order derpery, broken hybrid shutdown, some RAM and FSB multipliers refuses to play nice, and a VRM that heats like an oven. The board is very solid, and it's an overclocking-centered board. ASUS assumed that not a lot of people paying 250$ for a ROG board will use auto settings and when the VRM gets above 60C, you should be running water anyway. FWIW, my VRM runs between 50 and 70C at 4.6GHz on the CPU, no WC aside a corsair H80. That's not exactly stellar, but it's far from "zomg exploding".

How could it blow? Day-long IBT at 4.9Ghz on air with no ventilation on the VRM part in a hot room in Texas on a steamy day. And even then... I vote for defect.


----------



## silencespr

went to Micro center and got a brand new FX 8350 with all seals intact and guess what it did not have thermal paste on it.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> went to Micro center and got a brand new FX 8350 with all seals intact and guess what it did not have thermal paste on it.


Good deal, i hope you have good experience with this one


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Good deal, i hope you have good experience with this one


They tried to tell me it was brand new... i was like please explain to me how a "Brand New" CPU can have thermal paste on it and signs of use? after a few exchanges with costumer service i got my new one =D


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> How could it blow? Day-long IBT at 4.9Ghz on air with no ventilation on the VRM part in a hot room in Texas on a steamy day. And even then... I vote for defect.


I guess I'm just not hardcore enough for this stuff







I always felt like running stress tests for more than 20 minutes or so is a huge waste of time and electricity. It'll fail, or it won't. IMO, if whatever you're doing is so critical you can't handle one or two crashes over a course of a few days showing you need to add some voltage or whatever then you might as well have bought something faster to begin with and left it at stock. I tend to throw some numbers at it and test for 10 minutes at a time until I get a voltage and temp I like, then fold for a few days and if its good its good.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I guess I'm just not hardcore enough for this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always felt like running stress tests for more than 20 minutes or so is a huge waste of time and electricity. It'll fail, or it won't. IMO, if whatever you're doing is so critical you can't handle one or two crashes over a course of a few days showing you need to add some voltage or whatever then you might as well have bought something faster to begin with and left it at stock. I tend to throw some numbers at it and test for 10 minutes at a time until I get a voltage and temp I like, then fold for a few days and if its good its good.


lol, I don't stress test like my previous post, I was trying to come up with a 100% VRM exploding situation. I usually start stress-testing after my first crash







and only 10 passes of IBT at full memory use or an hour of OCCPT.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> lol, I don't stress test like my previous post, I was trying to come up with a 100% VRM exploding situation. I usually start stress-testing after my first crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and only 10 passes of IBT at full memory use or an hour of OCCPT.


Yeah I got that from your post, I was just commenting on the clubs that you have to do that crap to join. An overclock is a failure waiting to happen no matter what way you think about it, just because you don't find it in your uses doesn't mean it can't happen. Why waste hours and hours testing it only to find out the first time you boot a game you get a BSOD from slightly different usage (had this happen once). Much more exciting just to wing it haha.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah I got that from your post, I was just commenting on the clubs that you have to do that crap to join. An overclock is a failure waiting to happen no matter what way you think about it, just because you don't find it in your uses doesn't mean it can't happen. Why waste hours and hours testing it only to find out the first time you boot a game you get a BSOD from slightly different usage (had this happen once). Much more exciting just to wing it haha.


I with you 100% on that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> lol, I don't stress test like my previous post, I was trying to come up with a 100% VRM exploding situation. I usually start stress-testing after my first crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and only 10 passes of IBT at full memory use or an hour of OCCPT.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I got that from your post, I was just commenting on the clubs that you have to do that crap to join. An overclock is a failure waiting to happen no matter what way you think about it, just because you don't find it in your uses doesn't mean it can't happen. Why waste hours and hours testing it only to find out the first time you boot a game you get a BSOD from slightly different usage (had this happen once). Much more exciting just to wing it haha.
Click to expand...

The end result is always "Hmm, what voltage do I increase?" or "how can I lower temps a bit?" anyway, regardless of how or when it happens.


----------



## hatrix216

Hows this for a cinebench score @ 4.6 ?


----------



## hatrix216

Ok, I'm definitely having some problems overclocking, more than I stated before









Following this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

I obtained that my default voltage when set to auto was 1.404v. So I then entered that as the manual voltage (which actually goes to 1.406 something automatically because it's in steps), then set FSB to 200, and increased the multiplier. I set it to 21 and it passed successfully, however. anything beyond that seems to be unstable. DIGI power settings are exactly set as the guide recommends. So I'm assuming this is my max overclock at stock voltage.



Here's the big problem though, even if I continue to follow the guides recommendations and up the voltage as I increase the multiplier to continue overclocking, my ram is defaulting to 1333 when set to the guides auto setting. That is NOT what it's rated at all, as my ram is rated at 1866 and was always ran at 1866 before I redid my bios settings per the guides recommendations.

If I up the ram to 1866, my overclock settings "fail" at boot and I get no video until I reboot again, then I'm displayed with an error message that "user overclock failed!" or something similar. I'm not sure why it fails to display video after it reboots the first time ? This message is pretty common when messing with a bunch of different voltages, such as NB, VDDA, CPU/NB and all setting them manually, while increasing the multipler and CPU voltage.

I'm not sure how to overclock properly. I want my ram to run at 1866, not 1333. There is a noticeable difference in windows between the two. I also usually run 9-10-9-29 as my timings, instead of using auto. Those are my XMP-1866 settings (9-10-9-29-37 as 2T) in the timings table in CPU-Z. It also lists 9-11-9-29-37 as 1T for XMP-1866. I'm not sure which one is better. Ram timings aren't anything I'm super knowledgeable at. Also, I only go as far as to set 9-10-9-29, and don't set the tRC. not sure if it's that important. I do run the voltage it recommends, 1.5v.


----------



## hatrix216

And going back to my old settings, I set my ram up at 1866 with all the correct timings, 9-10-9-29-37-2T. Still not sure if 1T or 2T settings are better.

I upped my voltage 1.465, which stepped up to something close blah blah. This time instead of going for 4.6 though, I tried 4.5 and it seems stable so far ! I really think that guide is a waste of my time if my ram is always going to be running at 1333.

Now one concern I have is my temps. I usually always have my H100i fan profiles set to "quiet" as I've really never needed it on anything higher and fan noise is super minimal. Temps did get a bit high though after 10 runs, hitting 58 C (I tried taking a screenshot right when it finished while temps were still high, but they dropped super fast. I actually switched my fan profiles to "balanced" half way through the test. They became noticeably audible though, unfortunately. I can still problem get away with quiet but one thing I do notice in Aida64 is my socket temp. Is it to high ? I thought 75 C or so was max. And I don't understand why it would be so much higher than core temps. Socket temp didn't drop down like core temp once the test finished, it was a lot slower. It idles at 36 C.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> And going back to my old settings, I set my ram up at 1866 with all the correct timings, 9-10-9-29-37-2T. Still not sure if 1T or 2T settings are better.
> 
> I upped my voltage 1.465, which stepped up to something close blah blah. This time instead of going for 4.6 though, I tried 4.5 and it seems stable so far ! I really think that guide is a waste of my time if my ram is always going to be running at 1333.
> 
> Now one concern I have is my temps. I usually always have my H100i fan profiles set to "quiet" as I've really never needed it on anything higher and fan noise is super minimal. Temps did get a bit high though after 10 runs, hitting 58 C (I tried taking a screenshot right when it finished while temps were still high, but they dropped super fast. I actually switched my fan profiles to "balanced" half way through the test. They became noticeably audible though, unfortunately. I can still problem get away with quiet but one thing I do notice in Aida64 is my socket temp. Is it to high ? I thought 75 C or so was max. And I don't understand why it would be so much higher than core temps. Socket temp didn't drop down like core temp once the test finished, it was a lot slower. It idles at 36 C.


actually that guide is quite accurate. but i am too tired to deal with it tonight, ill post more in the mourning. what are your settings in your oc ( ram volts and what is your mem speced at ?) what is your ram digi settings at ? when you step it up to 1866 do you manually set your timings? are you using docp or manual? ( may try using the other, my currant set seem only stable in docp for some reason @ 2400 )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> And going back to my old settings, I set my ram up at 1866 with all the correct timings, 9-10-9-29-37-2T. Still not sure if 1T or 2T settings are better.
> 
> I upped my voltage 1.465, which stepped up to something close blah blah. This time instead of going for 4.6 though, I tried 4.5 and it seems stable so far ! I really think that guide is a waste of my time if my ram is always going to be running at 1333.
> 
> Now one concern I have is my temps. I usually always have my H100i fan profiles set to "quiet" as I've really never needed it on anything higher and fan noise is super minimal. Temps did get a bit high though after 10 runs, hitting 58 C (I tried taking a screenshot right when it finished while temps were still high, but they dropped super fast. I actually switched my fan profiles to "balanced" half way through the test. They became noticeably audible though, unfortunately. I can still problem get away with quiet but one thing I do notice in Aida64 is my socket temp. Is it to high ? I thought 75 C or so was max. And I don't understand why it would be so much higher than core temps. Socket temp didn't drop down like core temp once the test finished, it was a lot slower. It idles at 36 C.


Bad seating or too much/little thermal paste is my guess mate. thats a whole lot of temp for idle @4.5


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I RMA'd the other chip back to NewEgg not AMD. I simply told them the VID was much too high for a 8350 and that was unacceptable to me as this is a top tier chip. I only had the older chip for a couple hours before I shipped it back to them.
> 
> As of now I love the new chip with my new H220. 4.725 @ 50c and tight as can be memory makes for one SUPER snappy system. I'm not only impressed, but will be building another system for the wife.
> 
> As far as IBT goes. Memory speed and timings has a great deal to do with the GFLOPS. Almost everything else effects the score as well. Some of what I've found with this FX chip that keep the general scores high in all benchmarks are:
> 
> Memory multi: 8 is the absolute best. regardless of speed, using the 8 multi has proven the most stable and speedy.
> 
> Memory speed vs timings : I'm currently running 1800 (225 x 8) @ 8.8.8.24.33 1t. This speed is MUCH faster than 2100 @ cl10or anything in cl9 area. I've noticed timing is still particually important to these AMD chips. As long as its = or > 1600, tighten the timings as much as possible.
> 
> Voltage: I can drop my IBT GFLOPS by 10 just by bumping my CPU voltage to 1.55v. (same clocks) Keeping voltage as low as you can for your clock makes a HUGE difference.
> 
> Too much clock: My chip performs MUCH better @ 4.7 than it does @ 4.8 -4.9 regardless of voltage. This is more than likely a motherboard / cpu combination issue as I don't have LLC as well as other things... so YMMV with any setup... but finding your combo's preferred clock home is key.


Thanks for this info! Just what I was looking for. Glad to hear your RMA'd chip is now good to go.. what is the stock VID on this new one btw? (is it less then 1.32v?)

As for all the IBT AVX factors.. thats good to know.. *as for the higher voltages..yeah, I had recently seen and found out that there is definitely a wall or a line, that when crossed, the performance will DROP significantly!*.. as with the clock.. I'm fairly lucky as my 4.8Ghz (my normal daily) works great...yet at 4.9Ghz it drops..BUT at 5.0 and just under 5.1Ghz, it still increases.. its a very delicate balance of finding the exact proper voltages, clocks and timings though.. cuz it is true, these chips are extremely POWER HUNGRY once you go for 5.0GHz+!

I didn't know that the ram timings were so important though.. I have run other types of benchmarking and stress testing and when running my mem at 2133 and 2400Mhz, i get better scores and performance even though the timing aren't the greatest.. I do know however that these AMD IMC's are very picky at times and sensitive to certain settings and timings... so i'll give it a try at 1600 or so with some tighter timings and see what happens.. the dimm's currently in this are CL11'[email protected] not sure how low I have to go to run at 8's.. but I have a pair of 10's and 9's that I know I could get nice and low if needed..will have to play around with it.. some more! LOL!.... wow, the time that is spent doing all this stuff...crazy eh!

Last question.. I noticed your core clock setup and that you're using the increased bus to hit your level (225 as opposed to stock 200 and 21 multi).. I've always typically have been a believer that *when comparing same oc to same oc, that one done via higher bus *should* always perform and benchmark higher then one done via a simple multiplier increase*.. but on these new FX chips and on these boards.. i'm not quite sure yet.. *what are you noticing? 4.7Ghz via the 225 works better then the 4.7Ghz via 200x23.5?*
Thanks


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ok so these cards pretty much boost to their max clock at default anyway... 1215 is where they run, and its also as far as I can push them manually... sooo I'm very happy with them...


Am I seeing this correctly? You're running a GTX660 AND a 430 together in SLI.. is that right? or am i just midunderstanding the info in that screenshot? I've never seen different GPU's run in SLI/CF before..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxxmem is so wonky. Not sure I would trust it too much. Check out the latency score for my 1045T rig.


Yeah, Maxxmem can be a bit "wonky" at times..and all over the place as well..but generally is decent to give basic info if run at first boot with little else running.. as for the latencies..those are fine..i have seen that low myself..keep in mind you are running rather low timings there..that is likely the reason for the lower latencies..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Ok, I'm definitely having some problems overclocking, more than I stated before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> I obtained that my default voltage when set to auto was 1.404v. So I then entered that as the manual voltage (which actually goes to 1.406 something automatically because it's in steps), then set FSB to 200, and increased the multiplier. I set it to 21 and it passed successfully, however. anything beyond that seems to be unstable. DIGI power settings are exactly set as the guide recommends. So I'm assuming this is my max overclock at stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the big problem though, even if I continue to follow the guides recommendations and up the voltage as I increase the multiplier to continue overclocking, my ram is defaulting to 1333 when set to the guides auto setting. That is NOT what it's rated at all, as my ram is rated at 1866 and was always ran at 1866 before I redid my bios settings per the guides recommendations.
> 
> If I up the ram to 1866, my overclock settings "fail" at boot and I get no video until I reboot again, then I'm displayed with an error message that "user overclock failed!" or something similar. I'm not sure why it fails to display video after it reboots the first time ? This message is pretty common when messing with a bunch of different voltages, such as NB, VDDA, CPU/NB and all setting them manually, while increasing the multipler and CPU voltage.
> 
> I'm not sure how to overclock properly. I want my ram to run at 1866, not 1333. There is a noticeable difference in windows between the two. I also usually run 9-10-9-29 as my timings, instead of using auto. Those are my XMP-1866 settings (9-10-9-29-37 as 2T) in the timings table in CPU-Z. It also lists 9-11-9-29-37 as 1T for XMP-1866. I'm not sure which one is better. Ram timings aren't anything I'm super knowledgeable at. Also, I only go as far as to set 9-10-9-29, and don't set the tRC. not sure if it's that important. I do run the voltage it recommends, 1.5v.


Without going into great depth on all of this.. as I've gone through much of the same in the past...keep in mind that basically ALL ram, even though RATED for 1866-2000-2133-2400,etc is actually just 1600Mhz (or sometimes even 1333Mhz) ram that has been tested and "rated" to run at those higher clocks. The "SPD" settings or "AUTO" will almost always go to that STOCK (lower) clock of either 1333 or 1600.. and to run at the rated (higher) clocks you have to manually configure the ram to those settings or simply use of of the XMP profiles from within the bios.. I've typically gone with the easier XMP profiles within the bios..and have yet to see one not work!.. now just simply selecting a higher clock via "memore frequency" within the bios will likely FAIL.. as that is just the clock and not the other factors as in the timing, voltages, etc.. What I did in past was to use one of my 2133/2400 profiles first..boot and test..worked fine and then copied EVERY setting, timing,etc..so that I could input those same settings under my MANUAL OC's within the bios when oc'ing the whole system.. and that always worked fine..

As for the timing.. 1T is always better then 2T BUT there are many dimm's out there that aren't as stable at 1T and keep in mind that the IMC on these AMD chips/boards often have issues at 1T.. so it is "recommended" to always use the 2T setting.. I usually do but have seen many use the 1T as well..but when going for the higher clocks it's almost always necessary to use 2T.
As the clocks get higher on the ram, the timings do too (get slower or more latent).. so it's a bit of a toss up..it ultimately depends on what you need.. gaming usually requires higher clock speed but other tasks require better timings..find what works for you..

But ultimately, if you want to run at 1866Mhz then I would definitely try to use one of the profiles FIRST via the bios to get it working, then go from there..and remember that "AUTO" will always run at the SPD settings which will be the slower clock..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Am I seeing this correctly? You're running a GTX660 AND a 430 together in SLI.. is that right? or am i just midunderstanding the info in that screenshot? I've never seen different GPU's run in SLI/CF before..


He has 660 SLI and probably an extra card for PhysX/aux displays. Valley is crap at detecting hardware. You've never seen it because it doesn't work on Nvidia GPU's, AMD can crossfire within the same series though not the exact same model (i.e. 7950 with 7970, etc).


----------



## WishinItWas

OK collaboration time, I have the CPU fully stable at 4.6GHz AND was able to enable cool "n" quiet. Issue is that when I play games with cool n quiet enabled, they play in slow motion ....not laggy ....like slow motion its very weird, take cool n quiet off and its all set again.

I found some relevant articles Google searching but aside from switching the power management options in BIOS or in windows anyone know a way to make this work? can i disable it via the game or have the game not recognize it by editing a .dll file or something?

I would like to just have it on and not have to worry about it, but an easy way to turn in on/off would be manageable.

Edit: I now realize this is an algorithm based error with cool'n'quiet running on the overclocked cpu. I have disabled it.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Bad seating or too much/little thermal paste is my guess mate. thats a whole lot of temp for idle @4.5


36 C at idle is high? The temps in the screenshot are not idle temps. Those are stress temps, just taken like 1 second after IBT finished so core temps dropped a little.

I appreciate the other responses. I have my ram set with correct timings at 1866. I am aware that the ram is really 1333 but can safely run at 1866 due to manufacturer comments about the ram.

It seems my current over clock is doing well so I'm gonna keep going from what I have. Just not sure about my load socket temp.


----------



## K4IKEN

I wish the AMD side had some decent 990FX mATX boards. Really makes me mad that we have barely anything to choose from. I really want a mATX build but AM3+ has nothing worthwhile... FM2 has better motherbaord options than AM3+!!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK I added my rig to my sig and now looking for advice on overclocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never overclocked before so be gentle with me.
> 
> Also, how does one become an official member of this club?
> 
> Paladine


Grab the sig stuff from the bottom of the OP if you want it, and submit your info (also in the OP) after you find what's stable for you.

Otherwise, you own one, you're in.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK I added my rig to my sig and now looking for advice on overclocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never overclocked before so be gentle with me.
> 
> Also, how does one become an official member of this club?
> 
> Paladine


op is opening post in case you dont use forums much.

welcome!

and no problem that is why we are here to help people learn.!!!


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> 36 C at idle is high? The temps in the screenshot are not idle temps. Those are stress temps, just taken like 1 second after IBT finished so core temps dropped a little.
> 
> I appreciate the other responses. I have my ram set with correct timings at 1866. I am aware that the ram is really 1333 but can safely run at 1866 due to manufacturer comments about the ram.
> 
> It seems my current over clock is doing well so I'm gonna keep going from what I have. Just not sure about my load socket temp.


Actually, my idle temps are 33 C socket and 25 C core. I know that temps are inaccurate when they are low, but those temps are still perfectly fine from what I know and are in know way high.

My H100i is seated fine.

These are my temps under load while running IBT. This is actually at 4.6, same voltage and I passed this time ! I'm going to keep going, see how high I can get.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Actually, my idle temps are 33 C socket and 25 C core. I know that temps are inaccurate when they are low, but those temps are still perfectly fine from what I know and are in know way high.
> 
> My H100i is seated fine.
> 
> These are my temps under load while running IBT. This is actually at 4.6, same voltage and I passed this time ! I'm going to keep going, see how high I can get.


dude 55C for 4.6 is high. especially for a h100i and yes 33/36C was/is high for ldle for a h100









i dont say things that are false lol my noctua nh d14 crucifies that

and also a 20C difference is not good...there is something wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Hatrix what are your other settings? It sounds like you're running a bit hot package wise. Is there plenty of airflow over the CPU and VRM area?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Hatrix what are your other settings? It sounds like you're running a bit hot package wise. Is there plenty of airflow over the CPU and VRM area?


No, there's really not that great of airflow, that's why I ordered some new case fans to hopefully improve airflow. I only have 3 case fans, one on the side blowing a bit above the CPU, an exhaust out the back and I THINK an intake on front. I can't get to the fan to flip it around, but I'm pretty sure it's an intake so theirs circulation through the case.

Yea, temps do seem high. I can try reseating the block, we will see what happens. Core temps still are never a problem but look at this socket temp.... Whoa is it worrying and I immediately stopped IBT. This was @ 4.7 and 1.488-1.5v. It jumped to 1.5v sometimes.



Like i said, I ordered two new case fans. One to replace the back exhaust and side fan, as they don't push much air and the ones I ordered should be much better. If you say there's a problem though I believe you, I'll try reseating the water block when I get a chance, and obviously new thermal paste then. Man I hate applying new thermal paste. I have no other spots for case fans. The radiator for my H100i is top mounted as an exhaust, where I had to custom cut a hole in my case to fit it.

Oh and settings wise, CPU/NB frequency is at 2200, HT link is at 2600, voltage is as stated above, and I'm strictly using the multiplier to overclock, no FSB. My DIGI+ power control settings are set to what the Piledriver overclocking guide recommends. Ram is at 1866 with timings set to what my XMP table lists.


----------



## Krusher33

The temperature of the cores are not concerning me as much as the difference between the cores and the socket. Normally it's just 10 degrees or less. And then the socket temp is quite high as it is.

I would either open up your case and blow a house fan at it or just wait for your new fans.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The temperature of the cores are not concerning me as much as the difference between the cores and the socket. Normally it's just 10 degrees or less. And then the socket temp is quite high as it is.
> 
> I would either open up your case and blow a house fan at it or just wait for your new fans.


or he could just get rid of all that cable lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The temperature of the cores are not concerning me as much as the difference between the cores and the socket. Normally it's just 10 degrees or less. And then the socket temp is quite high as it is.
> 
> I would either open up your case and blow a house fan at it or just wait for your new fans.
> 
> 
> 
> or he could just get rid of all that cable lol
Click to expand...

I got ninja'd by the picture, lol

Yeah... need better cable management as well.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, there's really not that great of airflow, that's why I ordered some new case fans to hopefully improve airflow. I only have 3 case fans, one on the side blowing a bit above the CPU, an exhaust out the back and I THINK an intake on front. I can't get to the fan to flip it around, but I'm pretty sure it's an intake so theirs circulation through the case.
> 
> Yea, temps do seem high. I can try reseating the block, we will see what happens. Core temps still are never a problem but look at this socket temp.... Whoa is it worrying and I immediately stopped IBT. This was @ 4.7 and 1.488-1.5v. It jumped to 1.5v sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said, I ordered two new case fans. One to replace the back exhaust and side fan, as they don't push much air and the ones I ordered should be much better. If you say there's a problem though I believe you, I'll try reseating the water block when I get a chance, and obviously new thermal paste then. Man I hate applying new thermal paste. I have no other spots for case fans. The radiator for my H100i is top mounted as an exhaust, where I had to custom cut a hole in my case to fit it.
> 
> Oh and settings wise, CPU/NB frequency is at 2200, HT link is at 2600, voltage is as stated above, and I'm strictly using the multiplier to overclock, no FSB. My DIGI+ power control settings are set to what the Piledriver overclocking guide recommends. Ram is at 1866 with timings set to what my XMP table lists.


Hey dude

The problem is your rad is sucking air through all that cabling and its not doing its job properly.

The other side of your case should allow you to thread the cabling through most cases allow this. Also with thermal paste i find a dot in the middle and then screw heatsink in is best way. just give it a little twist as u putting it in and i bet your temps get better

You could also try sucking air into the case with your rad and see if its better. I did this with my rad and got great results


----------



## richie_2010

Put the cooler on the back might help and take it away from all the cables


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Put the cooler on the back might help and take it away from all the cables


He's on an H100, so that would be interesting to see.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> or he could just get rid of all that cable lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey dude
> 
> The problem is your rad is sucking air through all that cabling and its not doing its job properly.
> 
> The other side of your case should allow you to thread the cabling through most cases allow this. Also with thermal paste i find a dot in the middle and then screw heatsink in is best way. just give it a little twist as u putting it in and i bet your temps get better
> 
> You could also try sucking air into the case with your rad and see if its better. I did this with my rad and got great results


You can give me advice without the sarcasm please. I can do nothing about the cables. They are there because of how short they are. The PCI-E cables reach directly from the PSU to the cards and thats it, I literally have no play with them. As far as the 2 other cables, I can possible move them behind the HDD cages, but my case has no cable management to speak of. Trust me.

My old PSU had much longer cables and I was able to hide every cable behind my HDD cages. They were barely visible. This new PSU, while modular and a much better quality PSU, has incredibly short cables for some reason and it sucks for cable management.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Put the cooler on the back might help and take it away from all the cables


Not gonna happen. It's a 240mm radiator. There is zero room on the backside for it. There wasn't room in my case to begin with for it. I had to literally cut a hole in the top of my case to fit the rad.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> You can give me advice without the sarcasm please. I can do nothing about the cables. They are there because of how short they are. The PCI-E cables reach directly from the PSU to the cards and thats it, I literally have no play with them. As far as the 2 other cables, I can possible move them behind the HDD cages, but my case has no cable management to speak of. Trust me.
> 
> My old PSU had much longer cables and I was able to hide every cable behind my HDD cages. They were barely visible. This new PSU, while modular and a much better quality PSU, has incredibly short cables for some reason and it sucks for cable management.
> Not gonna happen. It's a 240mm radiator. There is zero room on the backside for it. There wasn't room in my case to begin with for it. I had to literally cut a hole in the top of my case to fit the rad.


Is the H-100 pulling in or blowing out?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You can give me advice without the sarcasm please. I can do nothing about the cables. They are there because of how short they are. The PCI-E cables reach directly from the PSU to the cards and thats it, I literally have no play with them. As far as the 2 other cables, I can possible move them behind the HDD cages, but my case has no cable management to speak of. Trust me.
> 
> My old PSU had much longer cables and I was able to hide every cable behind my HDD cages. They were barely visible. This new PSU, while modular and a much better quality PSU, has incredibly short cables for some reason and it sucks for cable management.
> Not gonna happen. It's a 240mm radiator. There is zero room on the backside for it. There wasn't room in my case to begin with for it. I had to literally cut a hole in the top of my case to fit the rad.


It maybe worth your while to buy extension cables then dude. im sure you can pick some up for some if not most of your cables.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is the H-100 pulling in or blowing out?


Good question. I just realized the fans are blowing in. It was SUPPOSED to be venting out. I just put my hand under to check.

In the manual it says the fans have arrows on them to show direction, but they don't. That should make a significant difference, as they literally are barely pulling my ambients through the rad.

That's probably the reason for the high temps. Dumb mistake. Easier fix than reseating the block though.


----------



## Lagpirate

Hey guys, I am thinking of picking up an 8350 at the moment. they are on sale at microcenter for 169.99 right now and i think that it would be worth it if i could get some more OC'ing headroom than my 8120. my only questions are: What are the performance gains from the 8120 to the 8350? and will my CM hyper 212+ be enough to get a decent Oc? Thank you for you advice in advance.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking of picking up an 8350 at the moment. they are on sale at microcenter for 169.99 right now and i think that it would be worth it if i could get some more OC'ing headroom than my 8120. my only questions are: What are the performance gains from the 8120 to the 8350? and will my CM hyper 212+ be enough to get a decent Oc? Thank you for you advice in advance.


Hmmmm i think ghost changed from a 8150 to a 8320 and he noticed a big improvement. So you will too.

The Evo will get you about 4.6ghz from past users posts


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Good question. I just realized the fans are blowing in. It was SUPPOSED to be venting out. I just put my hand under to check.
> 
> In the manual it says the fans have arrows on them to show direction, but they don't. That should make a significant difference, as they literally are barely pulling my ambients through the rad.
> 
> That's probably the reason for the high temps. Dumb mistake. Easier fix than reseating the block though.


Well, its worth a try, it seems like you might be getting a dead zone if you have a side fan as well. Really that case is not well suited to the system inside of it, but if its what you've got then you have to work with it. Does it improve any with the side panel off?


----------



## cssorkinman

Vishera rig #2 INCOMING!
I also bought a 7970 , it's been an expensive week.








See you at the 12 step program meeting Red1776









ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support ...
Item #: N82E16813131876
Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
For Asus Tech Support, Please Call 502-995-0883 or http://helpdesk.asus.com/

$239.99
1

WD WD Black WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Retail kit
Item #: N82E16822136786
Standard Return Policy

$119.99
1

AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
Item #: N82E16819113284
CPU Replacement Only Return Policy

$199.99
1

Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model KHX24C11T3K4/16X
1

COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker SGC-5000W-KWN1 Black and White Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
Item #: N82E16811119260

Item #: N82E16820104375


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking of picking up an 8350 at the moment. they are on sale at microcenter for 169.99 right now and i think that it would be worth it if i could get some more OC'ing headroom than my 8120. my only questions are: What are the performance gains from the 8120 to the 8350? and will my CM hyper 212+ be enough to get a decent Oc? Thank you for you advice in advance.


Roughly 7% IPC gain, and with a 212 you should see 4.5-4.6Ghz on the 8350.

@cssorkinman: Wooo! No SSD though?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Vishera rig #2 INCOMING!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a 7970 , it's been an expensive week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you at the 12 step program meeting Red1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support ...
> Item #: N82E16813131876
> Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
> For Asus Tech Support, Please Call 502-995-0883 or http://helpdesk.asus.com/
> 
> $239.99
> 1
> 
> WD WD Black WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Retail kit
> Item #: N82E16822136786
> Standard Return Policy
> 
> $119.99
> 1
> 
> AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
> Item #: N82E16819113284
> CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
> 
> $199.99
> 1
> 
> Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model KHX24C11T3K4/16X
> 1
> 
> COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker SGC-5000W-KWN1 Black and White Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
> Item #: N82E16811119260
> 
> Item #: N82E16820104375


Nice mate. welcome back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Roughly 7% IPC gain, and with a 212 you should see 4.5-4.6Ghz on the 8350.
> 
> @cssorkinman: Wooo! No SSD though?


SSd's are over rated lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Roughly 7% IPC gain, and with a 212 you should see 4.5-4.6Ghz on the 8350.
> 
> @cssorkinman: Wooo! No SSD though?


Yes , 128 gb Kingston HyperX - 555mbs read 510mb write


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Hey guys, I am thinking of picking up an 8350 at the moment. they are on sale at microcenter for 169.99 right now and i think that it would be worth it if i could get some more OC'ing headroom than my 8120. my only questions are: What are the performance gains from the 8120 to the 8350? and will my CM hyper 212+ be enough to get a decent Oc? Thank you for you advice in advance.


Gerts is right, i went from [email protected] to [email protected], now for the difference, i would say the upgrade(it is an upgrade) is dependant on your use and if you will see the benefit to be honest, for example i only play bf3 multi player constantly so for me the higher clocks i now have plus the extra ipc amongst other reworks translates its value to me in gpu utilisation. The difference with the same cards and same settings i would say is 20-30 percent in minimum gpu useage across both cards. So therefore the upgrade gives me full value out of my two gpu`s.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> SSd's are over rated lol


Oh lawd...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh lawd...


HAHA!!!!!

I knew my statement would be jumped upon









To me they are overrated. so what if i can load a few seconds faster or transfer that 5gb file a bit faster too









Im happy with my 1 and 2 tb hdd 7200rpm

As they say in England.......Im a tight yorkshireman!!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Vishera rig #2 INCOMING!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a 7970 , it's been an expensive week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you at the 12 step program meeting Red1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support ...
> Item #: N82E16813131876
> Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
> For Asus Tech Support, Please Call 502-995-0883 or http://helpdesk.asus.com/
> 
> $239.99
> 1
> 
> WD WD Black WDBAAZ0010HNC-NRSN 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Retail kit
> Item #: N82E16822136786
> Standard Return Policy
> 
> $119.99
> 1
> 
> AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
> Item #: N82E16819113284
> CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
> 
> $199.99
> 1
> 
> Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model KHX24C11T3K4/16X
> 1
> 
> COOLER MASTER Storm Stryker SGC-5000W-KWN1 Black and White Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
> Item #: N82E16811119260
> 
> Item #: N82E16820104375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mate. welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Roughly 7% IPC gain, and with a 212 you should see 4.5-4.6Ghz on the 8350.
> 
> @cssorkinman: Wooo! No SSD though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SSd's are over rated lol
Click to expand...

Only people who say that are ones who don't have a good one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Roughly 7% IPC gain, and with a 212 you should see 4.5-4.6Ghz on the 8350.
> 
> @cssorkinman: Wooo! No SSD though?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , 128 gb Kingston HyperX - 555mbs read 510mb write
Click to expand...

Bah, it's all about the IOPS. But that's fine, 'cause the Kingston has plenty.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HAHA!!!!!
> 
> I knew my statement would be jumped upon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they are overrated. so what if i can load a few seconds faster or transfer that 5gb file a bit faster too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im happy with my 1 and 2 tb hdd 7200rpm
> 
> As they say in England.......Im a tight yorkshireman!!!


I can't live without my SSD, ever since I bought the first one back in 08 when it cost me $499 for 60GB. Waiting for my spinner to load stuff is so annoying, I'm spoiled haha.

I knew you were using it as flame-bait so I had to post a gif reaction


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bah, it's all about the IOPS. But that's fine, 'cause the Kingston has plenty.


I scored 3 of them for $60 a piece just before christmas. I wish I had bought 10 more









Edit: heres a picture of them mounted in a really unique case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I can't live without my SSD, ever since I bought the first one back in 08 when it cost me $499 for 60GB. Waiting for my spinner to load stuff is so annoying, I'm spoiled haha.
> 
> I knew you were using it as flame-bait so I had to post a gif reaction










Don't get me wrong i will buy one eventually. It'll be just when they are at a more decent price. I couldnt just buy a small one for the operating system. i'd have to have everything else on there too and i can't justify the price atm

I just blew out 500$ish today on another gfx card and res. Missus made me promise not to buy anymore pc parts for 3 months lol. its gonna be hell how can one cope?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong i will buy one eventually. It'll be just when they are at a more decent price. I couldnt just buy a small one for the operating system. i'd have to have everything else on there too and i can't justify the price atm
> 
> I just blew out 500$ish today on another gfx card and res. Missus made me promise not to buy anymore pc parts for 3 months lol. its gonna be hell how can one cope?


Yeah, I started small and it didn't work out. Now I have a 128 and a 250, going to get another one eventually and get rid of all the spinners. I don't have much data.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong i will buy one eventually. It'll be just when they are at a more decent price. I couldnt just buy a small one for the operating system. i'd have to have everything else on there too and i can't justify the price atm
> 
> I just blew out 500$ish today on another gfx card and res. Missus made me promise not to buy anymore pc parts for 3 months lol. its gonna be hell how can one cope?


It's funny you should say that, It had been almost 3 months to the day since my last pc parts purchase. How did I cope? I talked with my recently divorced buddies, you know, about things like alimony, child support, lawyer fees etc. With that kind of support system, it was easy!


----------



## sgtgates

Hey fellow fx'ers, installed my second 7970 for crossfire today and ran the valley bench. My 8350 is at 5.0 ghz with 2133 ram all still being tweaked. Here was my first run result......



I know I just took a snippit of the score in the webpage print out which isnt official for the submit but im gonna get it higher before I officially submit. Both of my cards arn't under water yet have 2 7970 new style xspc razor block sitting in my kitchen to add to loop. I was proud of the result for first try... Notice that score would sneak by a chinny chin chin the # 85 spot below









I hope to see a bunch more vishera's on the chart when the update comes the 15th!!!

#85 HyperBCS i7 3770k GTX 680 SLI 84,1 3520

Will post more after my system is where I want it!!!

Cheers

-sgtgates


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, its worth a try, it seems like you might be getting a dead zone if you have a side fan as well. Really that case is not well suited to the system inside of it, but if its what you've got then you have to work with it. Does it improve any with the side panel off?


No, I don't think having the side panel off makes any drastic difference.

I took the rad out and reversed the fans so the blow up now as an exhaust. I still have it at 4.7 GHz and 1.488V so I'm going to tone it down a bit on the voltage and drop it to 4.6, then rerun IBT and see what temps I get.

My case fans will be here tomorrow, so hopefully they also make an improvement.

Trust me, I really want to buy a new case. It's just a bit of money I don't have right now. I have my eyes on a good case too but it's like $180 or something.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> SSd's are over rated lol


Agreed after a few months my WD Black loads faster than my SSD.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> SSd's are over rated lol
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed after a few months my WD Black loads faster than my SSD.
Click to expand...

Then you got a bad SSD.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then you got a bad SSD.


nah it was 90% full i cleaned it up did some tweaking now it is 15 secs faster on boot up vs being 15 secs slower vs the WD black.


----------



## Red1776

Well I had bit of bad luck today. Last week we had an ice /snow storm and it took out a transformer. Today said transformer had a problem and we had a wicked power surge/outage that fried my MB and two of my 7970's.
went to Micro center and picked up two 7970's and just got back up and running.
...so much for using a UPS..sigh.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I had bit of bad luck today. Last week we had an ice /snow storm and it took out a transformer. Today said transformer had a problem and we had a wicked power surge/outage that fried my MB and two of my 7970's.
> went to Micro center and picked up two 7970's and just got back up and running.
> ...so much for using a UPS..sigh.


Glad ya back man.........unlucky on the surge. Are you going to ask for compensation?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Glad ya back man.........unlucky on the surge. Are you going to ask for compensation?


Sorry to hear that Red,








Some of the ups units come with insurance against such things, hope the one you have will stand up for the cost of replacements.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I had bit of bad luck today. Last week we had an ice /snow storm and it took out a transformer. Today said transformer had a problem and we had a wicked power surge/outage that fried my MB and two of my 7970's.
> went to Micro center and picked up two 7970's and just got back up and running.
> ...so much for using a UPS..sigh.


Ouch man that has to hurt, sorry to hear that. Hope you get some compensation.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I had bit of bad luck today. Last week we had an ice /snow storm and it took out a transformer. Today said transformer had a problem and we had a wicked power surge/outage that fried my MB and two of my 7970's.
> went to Micro center and picked up two 7970's and just got back up and running.
> ...so much for using a UPS..sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad ya back man.........unlucky on the surge. Are you going to ask for compensation?
Click to expand...

Hey Gurty








well I a going to make a claim and see what I can do, but I am not hopeful about the electric co-op being willing to pay. I already went to MicroCenter and picked up their last two MSI GHz 7970's, and I had another GA-990FXA-UD7 Rev 1.1 on hand. I think I am probably stuck with the cost of all this though.
I am going to give it the ole' college try though








Is that your little Girl? ..she's beautiful








Quote:


> Ouch man that has to hurt, sorry to hear that. Hope you get some compensation.


Thanks Storm








Quote:


> Sorry to hear that Red,
> Some of the ups units come with insurance against such things, hope the one you have will stand up for the cost of replacements.


Thanks CSS,
That claim is already filed, not sure why it did not protect. I can only think that the surge was so bad that it beat the supposed 2ms respons time it is supposed to have.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I a going to make a claim and see what I can do, but I am not hopeful about the electric co-op being willing to pay. I already went to MicroCenter and picked up their last two MSI GHz 7970's, and I had another GA-990FXA-UD7 Rev 1.1 on hand. I think I am probably stuck with the cost of all this though.
> I am going to give it the ole' college try though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your little Girl? ..she's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CSS,
> That claim is already filed, not sure why it did not protect. I can only think that the surge was so bad that it beat the supposed 2ms respons time it is supposed to have.


The last Mobo I diagnosed that got hit by a surge was protected by a UPS. But it turned out that the Surge went through the unprotected Router and in through the Ethernet port on the Mobo.

Hope they get you all fixed up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well I a going to make a claim and see what I can do, but I am not hopeful about the electric co-op being willing to pay. I already went to MicroCenter and picked up their last two MSI GHz 7970's, and I had another GA-990FXA-UD7 Rev 1.1 on hand. I think I am probably stuck with the cost of all this though.
> I am going to give it the ole' college try though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your little Girl? ..she's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CSS,
> That claim is already filed, not sure why it did not protect. I can only think that the surge was so bad that it beat the supposed 2ms respons time it is supposed to have.


aye its my baby lol. she was only a few months old in this pic. The first and only time she had a soother









next time turn off in a storm....i always do


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well I a going to make a claim and see what I can do, but I am not hopeful about the electric co-op being willing to pay. I already went to MicroCenter and picked up their last two MSI GHz 7970's, and I had another GA-990FXA-UD7 Rev 1.1 on hand. I think I am probably stuck with the cost of all this though.
> I am going to give it the ole' college try though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your little Girl? ..she's beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CSS,
> That claim is already filed, not sure why it did not protect. I can only think that the surge was so bad that it beat the supposed 2ms respons time it is supposed to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye its my baby lol. she was only a few months old in this pic. The first and only time she had a soother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next time turn off in a storm....i always do
Click to expand...

well she's a cutie








Thats the thing. There was no storm when this happened. We has a transformer go out in the area last week from an ice/snow storm. They ...ehem.. repaired it, and it went out on a clear day with no weather. Nice repair job ey?
oh well, I cleaned Micro cemter out of their last two reference 7970's and am back up and running.
As it turns out, these two MSI R7970 2PMD3GD5's seem to be very good overclockers. Hows that for finding the silver lining? hehe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well she's a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the thing. There was no storm when this happened. We has a transformer go out in the area last week from an ice/snow storm. They ...ehem.. repaired it, and it went out on a clear day with no weather. Nice repair job ey?
> oh well, I cleaned Micro cemter out of their last two reference 7970's and am back up and running.
> As it turns out, these two MSI R7970 2PMD3GD5's seem to be very good overclockers. Hows that for finding the silver lining? hehe


I bought another res and pump today and another 660ti sc. I dont game much i dunno why i bought another lol. I got the bug. Had to promise missus no more pc stuff for 3 months. I forgot the gen3 sabertooths are due soon... oh well









heres what the fat nak looks like now. looks like a boy in her footie kit


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well she's a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the thing. There was no storm when this happened. We has a transformer go out in the area last week from an ice/snow storm. They ...ehem.. repaired it, and it went out on a clear day with no weather. Nice repair job ey?
> oh well, I cleaned Micro cemter out of their last two reference 7970's and am back up and running.
> As it turns out, these two MSI R7970 2PMD3GD5's seem to be very good overclockers. Hows that for finding the silver lining? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I bought another res and pump today and another 660ti sc. I dont game much i dunno why i bought another lol. I got the bug. Had to promise missus no more pc stuff for 3 months. I forgot the gen3 sabertooths are due soon... oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what the fat nak looks like now. looks like a boy in her footie kit
Click to expand...

What can ya say....Aaaaaawwww









As far as your promise to the missus, just remember the " three prices rule" if you break it.

1) The price you paid....
2) The price you told her you paid...
3) The price you pay when she finds out the price you paid.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What can ya say....Aaaaaawwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your promise to the missus, just remember the " three prices rule" if you break it.
> 
> 1) The price you paid....
> 2) The price you told her you paid...
> 3) The price you pay when she finds out the price you paid.


already tried lol. few years ago i would tell a few fibs about how much things cost.....she got wise so im just honest with her now and she don't mind









I got a great woman


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What can ya say....Aaaaaawwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your promise to the missus, just remember the " three prices rule" if you break it.
> 
> 1) The price you paid....
> 2) The price you told her you paid...
> 3) The price you pay when she finds out the price you paid.


lol i like what was said earlier
to sum it up
1 the price of not upgrading for 3 months
2 the price of alimony lawers court costs......ect


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I bought another res and pump today and another 660ti sc. I dont game much i dunno why i bought another lol. I got the bug. Had to promise missus no more pc stuff for 3 months. I forgot the gen3 sabertooths are due soon... oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what the fat nak looks like now. looks like a boy in her footie kit


Leeds kit - pursuit of performance - quality


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Leeds kit - pursuit of performance - quality


MOT!









i was going to ask when i found out you lived in bradford lol

Im trying to teach her the salute but shes a bit young to grasp that yet









sorry kyadck for going off topic......just shows what a great community we have in this thread









this is for a gaming friend who went to intel and likes manure lol


----------



## LostKauz

Is either 8series chip worth upgrading to from a fx6300 clocked at 4.7ghz? im just wondering if ill gain a whole lot if anything as ive hear the 8series chips are not that great of overclockers.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Is either 8series chip worth upgrading to from a fx6300 clocked at 4.7ghz? im just wondering if ill gain a whole lot if anything as ive hear the 8series chips are not that great of overclockers.


http://www.techspot.com/review/586-amd-fx-8350-fx-6300/page2.html

this might help you decide. the 8 series is like any other cpu. u get good overclocker's and bad ones. Not sure where you heard that they aren't great overclockers









its like everything else....if ya got the good tools to do the job properly then itll work out.....mostly


----------



## hatrix216

Well I installed my 2 new case fans. They push a lot more air, and the blue LEDs match my case LEDS quite nicely. The side fan seems to be particularly helping with my socket temps, as the difference between core temps was usually 10 C - 15 C max. I know it's still a bit of a gap but It's better than 20 C+. Never got above 65 C when running IBT for 10 passes on socket temp. Core temps never went above 51 C.

Remember that I have my H100i fan profile set to quite, so the RPMs are considerably lower than normal.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well I installed my 2 new case fans. They push a lot more air, and the blue LEDs match my case LEDS quite nicely. The side fan seems to be particularly helping with my socket temps, as the difference between core temps was usually 10 C - 15 C max. I know it's still a bit of a gap but It's better than 20 C+. Never got above 65 C when running IBT for 10 passes on socket temp. Core temps never went above 51 C.
> 
> Remember that I have my H100i fan profile set to quite, so the RPMs are considerably lower than normal.


Nice to know you are heading in the right direction mate







. Now just to save up for a bigger case? or are you going to buy extensions for your cables so you can put them behind the mobo?


----------



## hucklebuck

I got a couple questions. I want to oc the cpu/nb on my 8320, and I would like to know what are ok temps for it? And what program do you use to monitor temps? I have thermal radar open and it shows NB HT, is that it?

VRM's is that vcore 1 and 2? what are safe temps for them?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I got a couple questions. I want to oc the cpu/nb on my 8320, and I would like to know what are ok temps for it? And what program do you use to monitor temps? I have thermal radar open and it shows NB HT, is that it?
> 
> VRM's is that vcore 1 and 2? what are safe temps for them?


why would you want to overclock it mate. It has no real benefit. a minor performance upgrade at best. ive had mine from 2200 right up to 2800
the difference is negligible.

I dont know what it is on radar.

Correct vrms are vcore 1. i have a fan on this and it doesnt go over 50C iirc. vrms can go to about 75C i think.

i use hwmonitor for temps and hwinfo64


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why would you want to overclock it mate. It has no real benefit. a minor performance upgrade at best. ive had mine from 2200 right up to 2800
> the difference is negligible.
> 
> I dont know what it is on radar.
> 
> Correct vrms are vcore 1. i have a fan on this and it doesnt go over 50C iirc. vrms can go to about 75C i think.
> 
> i use hwmonitor for temps and hwinfo64


I have heard that it helps with oc'ing the memory, and I also heard that it helps oc'ing the whole system.

Are the vrms located to the left of the cpu?

thanks!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why would you want to overclock it mate. It has no real benefit. a minor performance upgrade at best. ive had mine from 2200 right up to 2800
> the difference is negligible.
> 
> I dont know what it is on radar.
> 
> Correct vrms are vcore 1. i have a fan on this and it doesnt go over 50C iirc. vrms can go to about 75C i think.
> 
> i use hwmonitor for temps and hwinfo64
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that it helps with oc'ing the memory, and I also heard that it helps oc'ing the whole system.
> 
> Are the vrms located to the left of the cpu?
> 
> thanks!
Click to expand...

For Deneb/Thuban maybe, not Piledriver.

And yes.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I am reviewing BF3:Endgame but I don't have access to a vishera. Is there an FX-8350 (or 8320 for that matter) owner that plays the game, kind enough to run a round in endgame multiplayer at 64 people, 1080p at ultra and check if your CPU usage is consistent with this find :



Also feel free to report your min/avg framerate-especially if you run SLi/Xfire/dual card in the 690 class. I'm curious to see if DICE tweaked the game code that much so it uses only 3 cores effectively or there is something else involved-like throttling.


----------



## hucklebuck

What about oc'ing the HT? Does that have any benefits?

I'm just a little bored with multiplier oc'ing. Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What about oc'ing the HT? Does that have any benefits?
> 
> I'm just a little bored with multiplier oc'ing. Thanks for being patient with me.


Thats what we are here for









HT makes alot of difference if you have dual GPU's. stock is 2600


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats what we are here for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT makes alot of difference if you have dual GPU's. stock is 2600


Stock HT is 2600? Mine is at 2200


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Stock HT is 2600? Mine is at 2200


Yes stock is 2600 lol.

i not tried overclocking it more yet. I think you need to fsb overclock to be able to push HT higher.

Im busy installing all my games at min so cant see if im right. Ill check it later


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes stock is 2600 lol.
> 
> i not tried overclocking it more yet. I think you need to fsb overclock to be able to push HT higher.
> 
> Im busy installing all my games at min so cant see if im right. Ill check it later


Hmmm, interesting. Time to go poke in the BIOS again.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes stock is 2600 lol.
> 
> i not tried overclocking it more yet. I think you need to fsb overclock to be able to push HT higher.
> 
> Im busy installing all my games at min so cant see if im right. Ill check it later


I've had mine up to 3200 or so, anyone else played with the HT speed ?


----------



## Scorpion49

So I just verified in the BIOS, my Sabertooth R2.0 is setting the HT at 2200 on auto. I wonder why?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I just verified in the BIOS, my Sabertooth R2.0 is setting the HT at 2200 on auto. I wonder why?


Im not sure. mine is the same. i can guarantee you that stock is 2600









http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im not sure. mine is the same. i can guarantee you that stock is 2600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html


Well, I went and bumped it up to 2600. Hopefully it will help a little with my SLI setup. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tarnix

I didn't run mine above 3000. Not sure what I would gain from it, I don't SLI.


----------



## hucklebuck

Mine is at 2200 also. Back to the bios.......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I didn't run mine above 3000. Not sure what I would gain from it, I don't SLI.


Nothing much really. a 20C increase in gfx card temps and thats about it lol. i kept the cards @stock clocks
There must be a limit to what the HT can do for dual gpu's
Edit: there is a noticable difference between 2200 and 2600 though it isnt great







Others may have different results


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3250


2600






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2200


----------



## hucklebuck

What is your default voltage on the NB HT? in the bios mine shows "NB HT voltage 1.204 Auto", dont know if I need to up it at all cause I just upped my HT to 2600.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What is your default voltage on the NB HT? in the bios mine shows "NB HT voltage 1.204 Auto", dont know if I need to up it at all cause I just upped my HT to 2600.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/586-amd-fx-8350-fx-6300/page2.html
> 
> this might help you decide. the 8 series is like any other cpu. u get good overclocker's and bad ones. Not sure where you heard that they aren't great overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like everything else....if ya got the good tools to do the job properly then itll work out.....mostly


Ok let me rephrase has anyone hit 5.0ghz? i can not for the life of me get my 6300 to 5ghz i had 4.8 but it failed prime95 unstable. if i spend the 200 ide like to actually be worth it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/586-amd-fx-8350-fx-6300/page2.html
> 
> this might help you decide. the 8 series is like any other cpu. u get good overclocker's and bad ones. Not sure where you heard that they aren't great overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like everything else....if ya got the good tools to do the job properly then itll work out.....mostly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let me rephrase has anyone hit 5.0ghz? i can not for the life of me get my 6300 to 5ghz i had 4.8 but it failed prime95 unstable. if i spend the 200 ide like to actually be worth it.
Click to expand...

I have 5 on my 8320 and bench at 5.2, Red has somewhere between 5.1 to 5.3 depending on his mood, cssorkinman has 5.1, Ghost has 5, and I know i'm missing people, but a few others have 5 as well.

5 may not be standard, but just about every chip hits 4.8 with enough cooling and a board with 8+2. The 6+2 ASUS boards are iffy for unknown reasons, there shouldn't be enough draw to bake them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have 5 on my 8320 and bench at 5.2, Red has somewhere between 5.1 to 5.3 depending on his mood, cssorkinman has 5.1, Ghost has 5, and I know i'm missing people, but a few others have 5 as well.
> 
> 5 may not be standard, but just about every chip hits 4.8 with enough cooling.


Don't forget me @5ghz


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice to know you are heading in the right direction mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now just to save up for a bigger case? or are you going to buy extensions for your cables so you can put them behind the mobo?


I'm going to be getting a new case soon or for my birthday. I have some car audio amps I'm selling which will give me $130 to buy a case with. I was actually going to still go with a mid tower, just one with way better airflow and proper cable management. This was the case I was considering:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139010

The case fits my H100i perfectly, has lots of fans already and 10 total spaces for fans. Great airflow, cable management, and I like the overall design. I don't think I need to go full tower unless I decide to run more than 2 graphics cards.

Definitely going to have to see about extensions on cables for the motherboard. I might very well need them. But with the power supply relocating to the bottom when I get the new case, it might makes thing a bit easier to reach.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I'm going to be getting a new case soon or for my birthday. I have some car audio amps I'm selling which will give me $130 to buy a case with. I was actually going to still go with a mid tower, just one with way better airflow and proper cable management. This was the case I was considering:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139010
> 
> Definitely going to have to see about extensions on cables for the motherboard. I might very well need them. But with the power supply relocating to the bottom when I get the new case, it might makes thing a bit easier to reach.


Thats a good case, nice to work in. My buddy has one and I helped him assemble the machine, it cools very well at a good price.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats a good case, nice to work in. My buddy has one and I helped him assemble the machine, it cools very well at a good price.


Good to hear









It's most likely what I'll go with when I get the money, or my birthday rolls around in april.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I'm going to be getting a new case soon or for my birthday. I have some car audio amps I'm selling which will give me $130 to buy a case with. I was actually going to still go with a mid tower, just one with way better airflow and proper cable management. This was the case I was considering:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139010
> 
> The case fits my H100i perfectly, has lots of fans already and 10 total spaces for fans. Great airflow, cable management, and I like the overall design. I don't think I need to go full tower unless I decide to run more than 2 graphics cards.
> 
> Definitely going to have to see about extensions on cables for the motherboard. I might very well need them. But with the power supply relocating to the bottom when I get the new case, it might makes thing a bit easier to reach.


Seems pretty nice for the price. I see from the feedback someone got a rad on the top


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Don't forget me @5ghz


Or me

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729634


----------



## Krusher33

Me too.







Though I haven't submitted anything yet. But I promise I have been at 5 ghz for the past month now. I just haven't stopped tweaking with things yet. Recently I've been trying to hit 2133 RAM.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I haven't submitted anything yet. But I promise I have been at 5 ghz for the past month now. I just haven't stopped tweaking with things yet. Recently I've been trying to hit 2133 RAM.


yeah yeah we believe ya...........


----------



## Kornivsky

Hey guys!

I've got an problem,with I never had before...

My system:

Asrock 970 Extreme3
FX-8320
Kingston HyperX 1600mhz ( on OC).
Corsair GS600v2
Hitachi (2010 year,some kind of model).

Problem is,that I've puted my ram on XMP profile,but there is sometimes some kind of freezes for like 1-2seconds and on some webpages my PC constantly locks up/freezes...only reboot helps.
I did yesterday fresh install of Windows 7,64-bit...
Any ideas? Maybe it's couse of ram? Maybe I shouldn't use XMP profile?

PC temps are awesome! (No sarcasm here).
Bios on newest version!!!

Thanks in advance!
- Kornivsky


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I haven't submitted anything yet. But I promise I have been at 5 ghz for the past month now. I just haven't stopped tweaking with things yet. Recently I've been trying to hit 2133 RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah we believe ya...........
Click to expand...

Oh fine... here ya go: http://valid.canardpc.com/2730226

BTW HT on Auto for me is 2600.


----------



## gertruude

Bought a new res and pump yesterday.

I wondered what idle temps i could get @5ghz with cool n quiet on. Cpu RPM is actually my memory cooler lol. Fanin1 is the pump rpm

I cant show my rad rpm got an issue with sabertooth and sp120 high performance fan. Surfing temps are 23C Ambient 19.7


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oh fine... here ya go: http://valid.canardpc.com/2730226
> 
> BTW HT on Auto for me is 2600.


----------



## Krusher33

If it's like mine it'll go so cold it doesn't know what the heck is going on. Mine is all over the place anywhere from 0c to 18c. Ambient is 18-20c. I just say that it's ambient when idle.


----------



## Hits9Nine

Time to push it to the max


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If it's like mine it'll go so cold it doesn't know what the heck is going on. Mine is all over the place anywhere from 0c to 18c. Ambient is 18-20c. I just say that it's ambient when idle.


Aye on my old res/pump combo it never went to below 26 at idle lol well pleased with my new res


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> Time to push it to the max


Almost,- graphic's cards???? lol







jk

Nice rig - looks like some big ole tubing , should cool very nicely .

Would like to know how well those plats overclock, any experience with them?

Have fun!


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Almost,- graphic's cards???? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk
> 
> Nice rig - looks like some big ole tubing , should cool very nicely .
> 
> Would like to know how well those plats overclock, any experience with them?
> 
> Have fun!


I have just finished bleeding the lines and leak test, the GPU's will be in tonight.
1888mhz 9-10-9-27-48 @ 1.55v, keeping it this way until I get the max CPU OC then will go back to the RAM and finish OCing them.


----------



## MadGoat

I cant get over 4.7 @ 1.5v...

I already think that's a bit much voltage to begin with, but I can fluctuate between 1.488 and 1.520 ... so maybe its just the voltage fluctuation that is killing me?

Let alone not having LLC to flatten that out...


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hits9Nine*
> 
> 
> 
> Time to push it to the max


Now that is how my setup will have to look. I have never water cooled before and I'm not sure if my case has the room. Can't get a bigger case because of where i have it also. What is all included in your water cooled setup?


----------



## hucklebuck

What stress test do you use to find your thermal wall with FX cpu's. Different tests get me different temps. OCCT small fft's gets me the highest While IBT is kinda moderate at maximum setting 20 pass's. I don't do much video encoding and am a moderate gamer. What I'm trying to say is I'm not gonna push my pc nearly as hard as some of these tests do. Do you just check temps under daily use?

thanks everyone for your HT speed and voltage confirmations.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What stress test do you use to find your thermal wall with FX cpu's. Different tests get me different temps. OCCT small fft's gets me the highest While IBT is kinda moderate at maximum setting 20 pass's. I don't do much video encoding and am a moderate gamer. What I'm trying to say is I'm not gonna push my pc nearly as hard as some of these tests do. Do you just check temps under daily use?
> 
> thanks everyone for your HT speed and voltage confirmations.


prime 95

with torture test in place large fft


----------



## Da1Nonly

Wanted to share something, I have my current cpu clocked at 4.8 at 1.512 v-core (stock vid 1.408) Its not prime stable, it only passes about 8 passes of IBT standard but when Im gaming, or even editing photos in lightroom4 I have no issues at all. I gamed for like 4 hours yesterday, and edited pictures for 2 hours. How is that possible? Is it cause these cpu's have 8 cores and nothing in the world will stress it like prime or IBT?


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Now that is how my setup will have to look. I have never water cooled before and I'm not sure if my case has the room. Can't get a bigger case because of where i have it also. What is all included in your water cooled setup?


10 x Swiftech 1/2 inch compression fittings
3 x Swiftech 45 degree fittings
2 x Swiftech 90 degree fittings
10 feet PrimoFlex Advanced LRT clear tubing
2 x 1L Feser One Fluid Pure Blue
EK CoolStream XTX 240 Rad
EK CoolStream XT 120 Rad
EK Supremacy A+N CPU Block
EK Chipset Block A+N for 990FXA UD7
XSPC dual bay Res with D5 pump


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What stress test do you use to find your thermal wall with FX cpu's. Different tests get me different temps. OCCT small fft's gets me the highest While IBT is kinda moderate at maximum setting 20 pass's. I don't do much video encoding and am a moderate gamer. What I'm trying to say is I'm not gonna push my pc nearly as hard as some of these tests do. Do you just check temps under daily use?
> 
> thanks everyone for your HT speed and voltage confirmations.


i used to do prime but found you dont need to be prime stable like the old days. I like to use avx ibt or occt for temps.

I only game and encode video so thats cool for me if its stable for what i do then its good enough for me. I aint going to have a jumped up geek telling me i aint stable at 5ghz just cause i aint primed for 36 hours









some people get OCD on stress tests but for me i only use for temps. Some pc's take more than others so its an individual setting. if you get what i mean


----------



## Kornivsky

Hello? Can anyone help me? lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kornivsky*
> 
> Hello? Can anyone help me? lol


have you tried upping the voltage?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Wanted to share something, I have my current cpu clocked at 4.8 at 1.512 v-core (stock vid 1.408) Its not prime stable, it only passes about 8 passes of IBT standard but when Im gaming, or even editing photos in lightroom4 I have no issues at all. I gamed for like 4 hours yesterday, and edited pictures for 2 hours. How is that possible? Is it cause these cpu's have 8 cores and nothing in the world will stress it like prime or IBT?


You pretty much nailed it , there are precious few things that most people do with their pc's that can utilize 8 cores @ 100% load. So while its good piece of mind to know it can pass stress tests at a certain speed, you may never become unstable during normal use - even if it doesn't pass IBT, prime etc. at a given speed/voltage.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Wanted to share something, I have my current cpu clocked at 4.8 at 1.512 v-core (stock vid 1.408) Its not prime stable, it only passes about 8 passes of IBT standard but when Im gaming, or even editing photos in lightroom4 I have no issues at all. I gamed for like 4 hours yesterday, and edited pictures for 2 hours. How is that possible? Is it cause these cpu's have 8 cores and nothing in the world will stress it like prime or IBT?


Pretty much, except for the last sentence. Encode video for a few hours, you'll start seeing problems.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You pretty much nailed it , there are precious few things that most people do with their pc's that can utilize 8 cores @ 100% load. So while its good piece of mind to know it can pass stress tests at a certain speed, you may never become unstable during normal use - even if it doesn't pass IBT, prime etc. at a given speed/voltage.


I think these CPU's are amazing. Never had AMD before, Ive always been intel but wanted to try AMD for my self, without all the bashing and fanboism on forums and I must say I am very pleased. Now I just got to figure out how to get it to be stable at 5.0. Temps hit 65 right now under ibt. So I would have to stability test while gaming or editing which temps never break 52* degrees there. Reason why I want 5.0 is because when I went from 4.5-4.6-4.8 Ive seen improvements in the games I play so a little extra would be nice. Thing is Ive tried multiplier or fsb overclocking and nothing works.. Just need some time to learn it I guess.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty much, except for the last sentence. Encode video for a few hours, you'll start seeing problems.


Not doing any encoding so this doesnt worry me but thanks for letting me know anyways.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Wanted to share something, I have my current cpu clocked at 4.8 at 1.512 v-core (stock vid 1.408) Its not prime stable, it only passes about 8 passes of IBT standard but when Im gaming, or even editing photos in lightroom4 I have no issues at all. I gamed for like 4 hours yesterday, and edited pictures for 2 hours. How is that possible? Is it cause these cpu's have 8 cores and nothing in the world will stress it like prime or IBT?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much, except for the last sentence. Encode video for a few hours, you'll start seeing problems.
Click to expand...

Yeah... and few hours too late. You'd have to do those few hours all over again after making adjustments.

But is it just me or is it sometimes you'd stress test it, only to find issues while you're gaming anyways?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah... and few hours too late. You'd have to do those few hours all over again after making adjustments.
> 
> But is it just me or is it sometimes you'd stress test it, only to find issues while you're gaming anyways?


Yup that happens too. BFBC2 was good for that







.
I guess it just boils down to " is it stable for what you do?"

Someone asked earlier about what to use to find maximum temps, I was surprised by Sandra's full system test- it gave me 4 C higher temps than IBT or Prime. Even though it is a short duration test.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah... and few hours too late. You'd have to do those few hours all over again after making adjustments.
> 
> But is it just me or is it sometimes you'd stress test it, only to find issues while you're gaming anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that happens too. BFBC2 was good for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I guess it just boils down to " is it stable for what you do?"
> 
> Someone asked earlier about what to use to find maximum temps, I was surprised by Sandra's full system test- it gave me 4 C higher temps than IBT or Prime. Even though it is a short duration test.
Click to expand...

That that's why I don't ask for any form of stability proof in the OP, just that you've actually tested it an that it's stable. Besides, if it's completely out of line with the list and our considerable experience we'll probably end up calling BS anyway.


----------



## hucklebuck

In avx IBT 20 pass maximum settings I get 62 package temps and OCCT Small Data set I get 65 package temps. VRM's 72. just wondering if there was a little more temperature room? I never see temps like this with anything I do on the pc. I know it's up to me but just wondering what you all do?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> I think these CPU's are amazing. Never had AMD before, Ive always been intel but wanted to try AMD for my self, without all the bashing and fanboism on forums and I must say I am very pleased. Now I just got to figure out how to get it to be stable at 5.0. Temps hit 65 right now under ibt. So I would have to stability test while gaming or editing which temps never break 52* degrees there. Reason why I want 5.0 is because when I went from 4.5-4.6-4.8 Ive seen improvements in the games I play so a little extra would be nice. Thing is Ive tried multiplier or fsb overclocking and nothing works.. Just need some time to learn it I guess.


good summery when you get rid of the fanboy talk you get incredible value over the other guys... that is why i was sold on amd from intel.

these chips take an obscene amount of volts to get stable at 5ghz. i dont have it either as i do want it to be 100% stable under prime testing. that way i know i shouldnt crash .....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> good summery when you get rid of the fanboy talk you get incredible value over the other guys... that is why i was sold on amd from intel.
> 
> these chips take an obscene amount of volts to get stable at 5ghz. i dont have it either as i do want it to be 100% stable under prime testing. that way i know i shouldnt crash .....


How long do you do prime for to class it as stable?


----------



## Tarnix

Right, for my particular unit, 4.6Ghz needs 1.475 volts, and 5.0Ghz bootable wants something ******ed like 1.57v... Not even talking about stable, or temps... I can barely stay under 65C with 4.6...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well my gal is gone till monday and I have nothing to do this weekend I was thinking about redoing my tubing



any suggestions to make it more efficient and easier to clean
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Right, for my particular unit, 4.6Ghz needs 1.475 volts, and 5.0Ghz bootable wants something ******ed like 1.57v... Not even talking about stable, or temps... I can barely stay under 65C with 4.6...


the cooler you run these there is a slight drop in voltage needed. since you are already hitting the thermal limit at 4.6 it makes sense that it would take 1.57 to boot 5 .. heat = resistance... now i would say with better cooling that it would drop from .02-.05v depending on the chip needed..

for example I run at 5.06 underload at 1.6-1.62v in order to be stable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well my gal is gone till monday and I have nothing to do this weekend I was thinking about redoing my tubing
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions to make it more efficient and easier to clean


Fix the rear fan to the case







edit just seen rad on back lol sorry. why is the fan there?

then buy a ram cooler (only cheap) and then buy a spotfan (also cheap) to screw to motherboard and bend it over vrms.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Fix the rear fan to the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then buy a ram cooler (only cheap) and then buy a spotfan (also cheap) to screw to motherboard and bend it over vrms.


lol yeah i got lazy on that back fan.. but i need to redo the hoses as on of them is a little short and i was thinking about adding a way to b able to drain my system too for cleaning.. that was more my question

and as far as buying new fans.. I can't do that right now im in between jobs so money is tight but those 2 little fans make a big difference haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol yeah i got lazy on that back fan.. but i need to redo the hoses as on of them is a little short and i was thinking about adding a way to b able to drain my system too for cleaning.. that was more my question
> 
> and as far as buying new fans.. I can't do that right now im in between jobs so money is tight but those 2 little fans make a big difference haha


i know what you mean i dont work either lol

you know what? you have the raystorm like me (up until i changed res and pump) the stock pump isnt strong enough to do a drain on the system.
I know it sounds wierd but i tried everything and spent alot of money on different fittings to do a drain in the end the pump failed to deal enough flow to keep temps down. now i changed pumps and get 1500lph ill try and fit a drain.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i know what you mean i dont work either lol
> 
> you know what? you have the raystorm like me (up until i changed res and pump) the stock pump isnt strong enough to do a drain on the system.
> I know it sounds wierd but i tried everything and spent alot of money on different fittings to do a drain in the end the pump failed to deal enough flow to keep temps down. now i changed pumps and get 1500lph ill try and fit a drain.


well thank you for that info.. even a simple t valve wouldn't work? kind of a bummer

hopefully this guy come through for me and hooks me up with a real job.. I have an Idea about getting a new pump and adding another 120 mm rad in im not sure but i think I could do one in between my front fans.. probably will have to start modding the case though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well thank you for that info.. even a simple t valve wouldn't work? kind of a bummer
> 
> hopefully this guy come through for me and hooks me up with a real job.. I have an Idea about getting a new pump and adding another 120 mm rad in im not sure but i think I could do one in between my front fans.. probably will have to start modding the case though


i got the RS360 so i presume the 240 has the same res/pump combo? I got a V1 one and i guess it was crap. i missed getting a V4 lol.

Though thinking about it with you only having a 240 rad it might be small enough so you have a better flow than i would through the drain.

I tried a t line with a tap on it was only small too

and i tried a biitspower one and still didnt work right lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got the RS360 so i presume the 240 has the same res/pump combo? I got a V1 one and i guess it was crap. i missed getting a V4 lol.
> 
> Though thinking about it with you only having a 240 rad it might be small enough so you have a better flow than i would through the drain.
> 
> I tried a t line with a tap on it was only small too
> 
> and i tried a biitspower one and still didnt work right lol


lame...

im sure that the 240 isn't as bad.. however not that much difference 120 rad isn't much.. so really its not a point.

and as far as my fans im going to be upgrading to 200mm fans with more static pressure hopefully that will be betting ambient temps in my case.. they aren't bad but not great either


----------



## chulex67

Ok guys, im about to pull the trigger on a FX 8320 pc, just have some questions.

1.- Im thinking of Getting the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 or the ASRock 990FX Extreme3, thing is that i have heard some stuff about upgrading Bios because the vishera cpu wont work out of the Box with these motherboards. How The Hell Do i Update Bios on any of those 2 and wich one is Better?. (I Dont own any older Am3 Cpu so i dont know how to update it.).

2.- Memory Ram i know 8gbs its enough for gaming but the problem im getting right now its that , i have 2 options, 4x2gb Corsair Dominator 1866 or 8x2 Corsair Dominator 1600(they are on sale here on mexico).

3.- Cooling... The Only Good Cpu coolers i Find on my local store are the Xigmantek Dark Knight II, Coolermaster Evo 212 plus, and Antec H20 620. wich one is better.

4.- Im Thinking of Going with a 7850 but might Crossfire later how much power should i need if i want to reach a Stable 4.5 overclock.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chulex67*
> 
> Ok guys, im about to pull the trigger on a FX 8320 pc, just have some questions.
> 
> 1.- Im thinking of Getting the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 or the ASRock 990FX Extreme3, thing is that i have heard some stuff about upgrading Bios because the vishera cpu wont work out of the Box with these motherboards. How The Hell Do i Update Bios on any of those 2 and wich one is Better?. (I Dont own any older Am3 Cpu so i dont know how to update it.).
> 
> 2.- Memory Ram i know 8gbs its enough for gaming but the problem im getting right now its that , i have 2 options, 4x2gb Corsair Dominator 1866 or 8x2 Corsair Dominator 1600(they are on sale here on mexico).
> 
> 3.- Cooling... The Only Good Cpu coolers i Find on my local store are the Xigmantek Dark Knight II, Coolermaster Evo 212 plus, and Antec H20 620. wich one is better.
> 
> 4.- Im Thinking of Going with a 7850 but might Crossfire later how much power should i need if i want to reach a Stable 4.5 overclock.


1. the ud3 will be better in the long run.. and it should be fine to boot into BIOS just download the Bios rom and put it on a flash drive formatted in fat 32. inside the bios there will be an option to update BIOS follow the screens and select the rom from the flash drive.

on my Sabertooth R2.0 i had to update it that way. it wouldn't boot into windows but i was able to hit BIOS so download and put it on the flash drive before you swap your hardware

2. there are only 4 dims so the 4x2 is the route to go.. the 4 is ammount of sticks and 2 is size of them.. are you just gaming or using it for more?

3 the Antec 620 is going to be the best second best is the dark knight II and worst out of those options is the evo

4. for a single card 500w is more than enough for 2 maybe look for a 650w.. you are not going to be overclocking to high so that is a good range for you..


----------



## Scorpion49

Guys, I did something dumb. I started testing 5.0ghz again, and accidentally looked under the desk at the kill-a-watt. 565W at the wall at 5.0/1.570V during IBT.... power company is gonna love me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Guys, I did something dumb. I started testing 5.0ghz again, and accidentally looked under the desk at the kill-a-watt. 565W at the wall at 5.0/1.570V during IBT.... power company is gonna love me.


you wont be 5ghz full load 24/7 will ya? or do u do folding at that clock?

with me we spend £15 a week on electric. 2 pc's, xbox 4 tv's cable boxes fridge and a freezer hoover night lights washer and drier etc etc


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you wont be 5ghz full load 24/7 will ya? or do u do folding at that clock?
> 
> with me we spend £15 a week on electric. 2 pc's, xbox 4 tv's cable boxes fridge and a freezer hoover night lights etc etc


No, I would never fold this thing (CPU). Way too power hungry. With the cost of my power bill here, in two months of folding I would have been able to save for a 3770k and board. When I had 3 machines running 24/7 pulling around 600W total my bill went from $30 a month to $300 a month.

I was just shocked that it pulled that much at all.

Also, does anyone know how the heck to make cool 'n quiet work? Does it not work with offset mode? I'm really tired of my machine being at full speed and voltage all the time.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> No, I would never fold this thing (CPU). Way too power hungry. With the cost of my power bill here, in two months of folding I would have been able to save for a 3770k and board. When I had 3 machines running 24/7 pulling around 600W total my bill went from $30 a month to $300 a month.
> 
> I was just shocked that it pulled that much at all.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how the heck to make cool 'n quiet work? Does it not work with offset mode? I'm really tired of my machine being at full speed and voltage all the time.


well you can just enable cool and quiet on either manual or offset.

On manual the voltage will stay same and it will just downclock.

On offset voltage and clock go down


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well you can just enable cool and quiet on either manual or offset.
> 
> On manual the voltage will stay same and it will just downclock.
> 
> On offset voltage and clock go down


Well thats the thing, its enabled and not doing anything at all. Maybe because I have HPC on?

Also, is this a good CB score for 5.0?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well thats the thing, its enabled and not doing anything at all. Maybe because I have HPC on?
> 
> Also, is this a good CB score for 5.0?


try hpc off dude. if that dont work then reset cmos and start again







sometimes things get a bit silly lol

at 5.02 i get 8.61ish


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try hpc off dude. if that dont work then reset cmos and start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes things get a bit silly lol
> 
> at 5.02 i get 8.61ish


Well I'm just happy to be at 5.0, adding the 80mm fan on top of the VRM's really cooled it down a ton. I only hit 58*C package temp running IBT at this setting.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I'm just happy to be at 5.0, adding the 80mm fan on top of the VRM's really cooled it down a ton. I only hit 58*C package temp running IBT at this setting.


aye fans on vrm's are really good keeps the nb down a ton.

You hit around same as me maybe a few degrees hotter but not much


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye fans on vrm's are really good keeps the nb down a ton.
> 
> You hit around same as me maybe a few degrees hotter but not much


I should give it a try with my fans at more than 40% speed, I don't know what temp it would actually run at.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I should give it a try with my fans at more than 40% speed, I don't know what temp it would actually run at.


You'd def hit a few more degrees off try it and let us know lol.

at moment i got my fans sucking air in and 2 200mm pulling air in too i get 55C lol

tomorrow im swapping them back to pushing air out of case, see if it makes a difference. pain in the ass though as i got to take out the rad to get to the fans lol

if temps are worse i gotta uninstall it all again


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Guys, I did something dumb. I started testing 5.0ghz again, and accidentally looked under the desk at the kill-a-watt. 565W at the wall at 5.0/1.570V during IBT.... power company is gonna love me.


my electric bill was $180 this month on average it's 60 =D


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> my electric bill was $180 this month on average it's 60 =D


jebus jesus are you running a server room with huge fans?


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> jebus jesus are you running a server room with huge fans?


i am Running 4 systems plus 4 Laptops.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You'd def hit a few more degrees off try it and let us know lol.
> 
> at moment i got my fans sucking air in and 2 200mm pulling air in too i get 55C lol
> 
> tomorrow im swapping them back to pushing air out of case, see if it makes a difference. pain in the ass though as i got to take out the rad to get to the fans lol
> 
> if temps are worse i gotta uninstall it all again


So I just tried a few things.

IBT the way I had it with fans at 50%, max of 60.1*C
Removed my dust filters with fans still at 50% (very restrictive): 54.3*C
Removed filters and fans at 80% (GT 2150's): 50.8*C

Airflow matters haha. My IBT Gflops jumped up from 86-88 to 94-96 as well as soon as I passed under 55*C.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> i am Running 4 systems plus 4 Laptops.


i ran my computer at 5/06Ghz solid with a good 4 hour gaming sessions every week night and a solid 24 on the weekend...all of last month.. and my computer was on for 18 hours of the day

funny thing is that my power bill was only 50 bucks you guys must have wicked plans.... >< or i have an awesome


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i ran my computer at 5/06Ghz solid with a good 4 hour gaming sessions every week night and a solid 24 on the weekend...all of last month.. and my computer was on for 18 hours of the day
> 
> funny thing is that my power bill was only 50 bucks you guys must have wicked plans.... >< or i have an awesome


I am in the same boat as you. It's about $50 a month but I do a lot of fully loaded rendering/texture baking. It is the same as my i7 920 at 4ghz pretty much but this thing is crazy fast at rendering compared to i7 920 at 4ghz, specially in Gentoo and Blender. It's more than twice as fast as overclocked Intel Bridge with HT in Windows. Hopefully this is a safe place to talk ab out my Gentoo experience without people going "LOL I DONT BELIEVE U LOL NOTHING IS BETTER THAN INTEL UR STUPID LOL REPORT PLZ HES WHINING ABOUT WINTEL AGAIN LOL INTEL FTW SHOW REAL BENCHMARKS NOOB I DONT BELIEVE U"


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> How long do you do prime for to class it as stable?


dont forget there is no standard to stable

i like 5+ hours usually do 10, last run was 13


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i ran my computer at 5/06Ghz solid with a good 4 hour gaming sessions every week night and a solid 24 on the weekend...all of last month.. and my computer was on for 18 hours of the day
> 
> funny thing is that my power bill was only 50 bucks you guys must have wicked plans.... >< or i have an awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. It's about $50 a month but I do a lot of fully loaded rendering/texture baking. It is the same as my i7 920 at 4ghz pretty much but this thing is crazy fast at rendering compared to i7 920 at 4ghz, specially in Gentoo and Blender. It's more than twice as fast as overclocked Intel Bridge with HT in Windows. Hopefully this is a safe place to talk ab out my Gentoo experience without people going "LOL I DONT BELIEVE U LOL NOTHING IS BETTER THAN INTEL UR STUPID LOL REPORT PLZ HES WHINING ABOUT WINTEL AGAIN LOL INTEL FTW SHOW REAL BENCHMARKS NOOB I DONT BELIEVE U"
Click to expand...

All about optimizations. I'm sure Intel would do better if they had the level of support you gave PD, but I'm not about to go get an Intel chip and try it.

Anyway, what flags did you use? I may not use Gentoo, but I'm not above compiling a distro from scratch for fun. I've got a few things that I could use linux for, and it would be nice to get the most out of the system.


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i ran my computer at 5/06Ghz solid with a good 4 hour gaming sessions every week night and a solid 24 on the weekend...all of last month.. and my computer was on for 18 hours of the day
> 
> funny thing is that my power bill was only 50 bucks you guys must have wicked plans.... >< or i have an awesome


when you have 2 gamers playing 15 hours a day you get the idea.


----------



## Deadboy90

So my 2nd 6850 came, and since my 600 watt PSU is barely able to power both cards and my 8320, I have decided to drop my OC to 4.0 ghz and lower the voltage from stock. So far at 1.37, lets see how far down I can get it!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All about optimizations. I'm sure Intel would do better if they had the level of support you gave PD, but I'm not about to go get an Intel chip and try it.
> 
> Anyway, what flags did you use? I may not use Gentoo, but I'm not above compiling a distro from scratch for fun. I've got a few things that I could use linux for, and it would be nice to get the most out of the system.


A few good resources: http://developer.amd.com/resources/documentation-articles/developer-guides-manuals/

Here's the an updated version of what I've been doing: http://developer.amd.com.php53-23.ord1-1.websitetestlink.com/wordpress/media/2012/10/CompilerOptQuickRef-63004300.pdf

I don't think LTO is a good idea to use, but the majority of it is good. I haven't used the ACML library yet. It looks like it has some potential to get even more out of Blender for me.

I could always make a stage 4 tarball of my gentoo install. It has KDE 4.10.1, but I stripped a lot of stuff out of the kernel and completely disabled any OS level thermal throttling. Even with it off in BIOS it seems like the kernel still slows things down if it gets hot. But I can't find a reliable way to detect current clock speed in Linux. I just notice temps can stay low, around 30 or 40c when baking or rendering with it baked into kernel, but without it i can break 60c while rendering and I stay in 50c range while baking. But I think the baking thing is more of Blender, as it gets hotter while baking things that have other objects close to it and it doesn't seem to work so hard when there's not a lot of things near it (like baking the exterior of a building).

EDIT: Kyad, I would strongly suggest switching to Gentoo if you really want to squeeze this chip for all it's worth. I was googling resources for you and I've stumbled on a whole bunch of stuff that can give me even more performance.

Gentoo makes optimizing all of this stuff a hell of a lot easier than hunting down dependencies for something and then compiling it outside the package manager.

Installing optimized stuff in Gentoo is as easy as "emerge blender" It's just getting the system up and running that is difficult.


----------



## Kornivsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have you tried upping the voltage?


So,you think it's couse of voltage? I've got all on stock,voltage on AUTO. Thing is that it only happends in certain webpages...


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> He has 660 SLI and probably an extra card for PhysX/aux displays. Valley is crap at detecting hardware. You've never seen it because it doesn't work on Nvidia GPU's, AMD can crossfire within the same series though not the exact same model (i.e. 7950 with 7970, etc).


I don't think they have to be the same series. I remember some amd laptops that you could crossfire the dedicated amd card with the onboard graphics

Edit: found a link but I don't know if this is still considered crossfire
http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/dual-graphics/pages/dual-graphics.aspx


----------



## Mccaula718

I lapped my 8320 the other night. I've seen it idle in the teens and got about a 5* difference in load. Not a bad deal for $15. Allowed me to push my cpu to 4.8


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> I don't think they have to be the same series. I remember some amd laptops that you could crossfire the dedicated amd card with the onboard graphics
> 
> Edit: found a link but I don't know if this is still considered crossfire
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/dual-graphics/pages/dual-graphics.aspx


It used to be called asymmetric crossfire and it works in all AMD APU systems, both on desktop and laptop. The units that are getting crossfired technically belong to the same family when it comes to architecture but A-xfire can be tricky. I think I've seen an AMD document somewhere that states that the igpu renders one frame for every two frames rendered by the discreet GPU,I guess because the igpu is much weaker that the discreet one. On my laptop I get 60-65% discreet GPU usage when crossfired which agrees with the 2v1 hypothesis. Unfortunately my eyes are extremely sensitive to microstuttering-xfiring the 6520g to a 6650M one (it belongs to the 6570/6670 family) makes little sense. Best case scenario is that you get similar gaming experience to what the discreet one offers. But usually it just stutters way too much to be worthwhile. The 7660D found in desktop APUs seems to be a much better xfire partner to a 6670 though.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It used to be called asymmetric crossfire and it works in all AMD APU systems, both on desktop and laptop. The units that are getting crossfired technically belong to the same family when it comes to architecture but A-xfire can be tricky. I think I've seen an AMD document somewhere that states that the igpu renders one frame for every two frames rendered by the discreet GPU,I guess because the igpu is much weaker that the discreet one. On my laptop I get 60-65% discreet GPU usage when crossfired which agrees with the 2v1 hypothesis. Unfortunately my eyes are extremely sensitive to microstuttering-xfiring the 6520g to a 6650M one (it belongs to the 6570/6670 family) makes little sense. Best case scenario is that you get similar gaming experience to what the discreet one offers. But usually it just stutters way too much to be worthwhile. The 7660D found in desktop APUs seems to be a much better xfire partner to a 6670 though.


The one you are talking about is Hybrid Crossfire these days if the literature of the last APU I had was to be believed, and you would have to be pretty desperate to try it, most likely in an ITX box with a picopsu and no way to run a decent card to begin with because even the highest range of setups performs worse than the most basic actual "gamer" card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> I don't think they have to be the same series. I remember some amd laptops that you could crossfire the dedicated amd card with the onboard graphics
> 
> Edit: found a link but I don't know if this is still considered crossfire
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/dual-graphics/pages/dual-graphics.aspx


I wasn't really talking about AMD that much because he had an Nvidia setup, I was pointing out that he had a physics card and was not running SLI with two totally different cards. There is a chart on the AMD website showing all of the cards that can crossfire together and generally they have to be of the same GPU core which is why some of the lower model ranges like the 74xx/75xx/76xx can work together outside of the same model range as they are all based on the same core.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Mccaula718
> 
> I don't think they have to be the same series. I remember some amd laptops that you could crossfire the dedicated amd card with the onboard graphics
> 
> Edit: found a link but I don't know if this is still considered crossfire
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/dual-graphics/pages/dual-graphics.aspx


Although it has two graphics solutions working together, that is not crossfire but rather a hybrid called 'AMD Dual Graphics' In the case of the A10-5800 for example you need to add a 6670 or 6570 only to work in concert with the on die IGP of the trinity APU.
using Crossfire (two discrete cards) disables the use of on die IGP.


----------



## cssorkinman

I was a bit shocked at how well my daughter's laptop performs with the little apu. It has an A8 -4500 and fired it up the other day to play CSS , it happily cranked out 60 to 100 fps on default settings.

I tethered it to my android phone and was able to play whilst truckin on down the interstate







. Averaged about an 80 ping


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> No, there's really not that great of airflow, that's why I ordered some new case fans to hopefully improve airflow. I only have 3 case fans, one on the side blowing a bit above the CPU, an exhaust out the back and I THINK an intake on front. I can't get to the fan to flip it around, but I'm pretty sure it's an intake so theirs circulation through the case.
> 
> Yea, temps do seem high. I can try reseating the block, we will see what happens. Core temps still are never a problem but look at this socket temp.... Whoa is it worrying and I immediately stopped IBT. This was @ 4.7 and 1.488-1.5v. It jumped to 1.5v sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said, I ordered two new case fans. One to replace the back exhaust and side fan, as they don't push much air and the ones I ordered should be much better. If you say there's a problem though I believe you, I'll try reseating the water block when I get a chance, and obviously new thermal paste then. Man I hate applying new thermal paste. I have no other spots for case fans. The radiator for my H100i is top mounted as an exhaust, where I had to custom cut a hole in my case to fit it.
> 
> Oh and settings wise, CPU/NB frequency is at 2200, HT link is at 2600, voltage is as stated above, and I'm strictly using the multiplier to overclock, no FSB. My DIGI+ power control settings are set to what the Piledriver overclocking guide recommends. Ram is at 1866 with timings set to what my XMP table lists.


How about buying extenders for your psu cables?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> I think these CPU's are amazing. Never had AMD before, Ive always been intel but wanted to try AMD for my self, without all the bashing and fanboism on forums and I must say I am very pleased. Now I just got to figure out how to get it to be stable at 5.0. Temps hit 65 right now under ibt. So I would have to stability test while gaming or editing which temps never break 52* degrees there. Reason why I want 5.0 is because when I went from 4.5-4.6-4.8 Ive seen improvements in the games I play so a little extra would be nice. Thing is Ive tried multiplier or fsb overclocking and nothing works.. Just need some time to learn it I guess.


I don't think your Kracken H40 is adequate for you to reach 5 ghz. You would need at least the H60 Kracken or better yet the Swiftech H220. But your biggest enemy is your cable management . Get extenders for those cables and a good deal of the temp problems will go away.


----------



## Killalot

Hi all!
I'm following this thread since I was thinking to my new configuration with an fx-8350 cpu, finally I can write here to present myself and my new machine. Hope to find lots of nice people here to talk about oc on this nice amd cpu ^^
Here it comes my configuration and the cpu-z link to my 4,6 Ghz Stable configuration:

CPU: AMD FX-8350 4 Ghz
MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula
COOLER: Noctua NH-D14
RAM: 2 x Patriot Viper 3 Series 8Gb ddr3 1866 Mhz - dual chan pack
GPU: Asus HD 7870 Direct CU II 1000 Mhz Gddr5 2Gb
SSD: Samsung 840 120 Gb
HD: WD 20EZRX 2Tb
APU: Cooler Master GX Lite 600 Watt Gold
CASE: Aerocool XPredator X3

http://valid.canardpc.com/2731268

I'm now trying to reach 4,8 Ghz but still haven't found a stable configuration, I'll update later with my results and my testing configs, maybe you can give me some useful hints









Many greetings at all!


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I don't think your Kracken H40 is adequate for you to reach 5 ghz. You would need at least the H60 Kracken or better yet the Swiftech H220. But your biggest enemy is your cable management . Get extenders for those cables and a good deal of the temp problems will go away.


Yeah the kraken with push pull at 5ghz after stress testing for 5 runs hits about 69*c at 1.512 v-core. Mind you this is next to an open window. But I dont need it to be IBT stable. As long as I can play games for 3 hours Im fine and while gaming temps never go over 58*c. Also minor photo editing in lightroom4. No problems there either. Currently Im at 4.8ghz at 1.495 v-core and Im happy.
Cable managment right now in the coolermaster is top notch


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chulex67*
> 
> Ok guys, im about to pull the trigger on a FX 8320 pc, just have some questions.
> 
> 1.- Im thinking of Getting the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 or the ASRock 990FX Extreme3, thing is that i have heard some stuff about upgrading Bios because the vishera cpu wont work out of the Box with these motherboards. How The Hell Do i Update Bios on any of those 2 and wich one is Better?. (I Dont own any older Am3 Cpu so i dont know how to update it.).
> 
> 2.- Memory Ram i know 8gbs its enough for gaming but the problem im getting right now its that , i have 2 options, 4x2gb Corsair Dominator 1866 or 8x2 Corsair Dominator 1600(they are on sale here on mexico).
> 
> 3.- Cooling... The Only Good Cpu coolers i Find on my local store are the Xigmantek Dark Knight II, Coolermaster Evo 212 plus, and Antec H20 620. wich one is better.
> 
> 4.- Im Thinking of Going with a 7850 but might Crossfire later how much power should i need if i want to reach a Stable 4.5 overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> On 1 - If you get a Rev 3.0 UD3 you might find the BIOS is fine (mine was - BIOS date on the UD3 board I have is October 2012) but failing that you can Flash the BIOS via USB stick from within the BIOS.
> 
> On 2 - I would say go for the 16GB 1600 - you should be able to OC it with the UD3 board with no difficulties.
> 
> On 3 - I am a novice when it comes to cooling but I bought the Corsair H100i for my 8320 and it is (in my experience) absolutely amazing - if you can find one I would highly recommend it.
> 
> On 4 - I also got the 7850 with the intent of crossfire later on. I went with a 730W PSU which should be more than enough for an extreme voltage OC on the CPU and 2x 7850 in Crossfire.
> Paladine


1) bios updates are no prob ( as others have said ) i now use a sabertooth with has a button you press and it updates bios with no cpu in it if you wish from usb

if you want to oc i recommend the asus sabertooth as a motherboard. it is amazing. please dont take this wrong gigabyte makes great boards as well. but after switching to a sabertooth i wont go back.

2) 16b 1600 is fine as well if that is what you want. up to you i would reccomend 1866 personally but that is just me.

3) if you are gonna spend enough for a h100i imo just get Swiftech 220 if you can find it, but you would need to buy it online when it is in stock
you can also look at the "where to buy section of that page, just get a cheep cooler untill then do the 212 if you can find it around 25. ( or just dont oc and deal with stock till you can find it it is worth the wait.

if you want a more custom loop for not that much more i can give you advice on that as well.

4) i would also recommend the ~750w range I HIGHLY recommend seasonic. they really do stand out and i will never buy another brand again. very well built

seasonic 850w 140 after rebate seasonic 750 140 no rebate both are FULL modular and gold 80plus
seasonic 750w 99 seasonic 850w both of these are semi modular bronze 80 plus

dont hesitate to get stuff online esp if you are in the us microcenter ( assuming you dont have one near you ) will mail it you just have to pick "web store" from their drop down menu and newegg is just awesome


----------



## black7hought

I finally made the jump and ordered an 8350 from Amazon today. I'm excited to see how much of an improvement this is over my 1035t.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I finally made the jump and ordered an 8350 from Amazon today. I'm excited to see how much of an improvement this is over my 1035t.


im sure itll be a massive improvement


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I finally made the jump and ordered an 8350 from Amazon today. I'm excited to see how much of an improvement this is over my 1035t.


Just upgraded from 1055t to fx8320. Even with the [email protected] And the 8320 at stock the fx is better. Overclocking potential is a lot better too. I could only get my 1055t to 3.5 and my 8320 is at 4.8 currently.


----------



## MadGoat

meh,

from my 1100t @ 4 to this 8350 @ 4.7 ... There is a difference foor sure, everything is "snappier" . But hard number performance in games and such are generally the same. With exception to anything that can use the extra threads









But to be honest, with the price that these processors are and considering it was just a drop in upgrade... WELL worth it.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killalot*
> 
> Hi all!
> I'm following this thread since I was thinking to my new configuration with an fx-8350 cpu, finally I can write here to present myself and my new machine. Hope to find lots of nice people here to talk about oc on this nice amd cpu ^^
> Here it comes my configuration and the cpu-z link to my 4,6 Ghz Stable configuration:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 4 Ghz
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula
> COOLER: Noctua NH-D14
> RAM: 2 x Patriot Viper 3 Series 8Gb ddr3 1866 Mhz - dual chan pack
> GPU: Asus HD 7870 Direct CU II 1000 Mhz Gddr5 2Gb
> SSD: Samsung 840 120 Gb
> HD: WD 20EZRX 2Tb
> APU: Cooler Master GX Lite 600 Watt Gold
> CASE: Aerocool XPredator X3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731268
> 
> I'm now trying to reach 4,8 Ghz but still haven't found a stable configuration, I'll update later with my results and my testing configs, maybe you can give me some useful hints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many greetings at all!


Ehhhh.... Not really feeling that 7870. You can get a 7870 LE or XT for the same price and they are basically 7930's with better performance than the 7870.


----------



## Killalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ehhhh.... Not really feeling that 7870. You can get a 7870 LE or XT for the same price and they are basically 7930's with better performance than the 7870.


I know that, Sapphire XT are mounting same chipset of 7900 HD Radeon series but I'm gone on Asus because of Sapphire GPU's stability problems, expecially considering I'll do a little overclock on my video card too.
Hope to have done the right choise









Whatever, I've right now finished to test the 4,7Ghz configuration with IBT to Very High and 20 run, max temp was 78°, test completed in 4042,95 seconds. Do you think is a good result? This is my first desktop pc after 10 years of notebook so I'm not so much experienced in OC, I'll be grate for every kind of comment ^^


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im sure itll be a massive improvement


I hope so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> Just upgraded from 1055t to fx8320. Even with the [email protected] And the 8320 at stock the fx is better. Overclocking potential is a lot better too. I could only get my 1055t to 3.5 and my 8320 is at 4.8 currently.


I may try to get it to 4.5 and see how I feel about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> meh,
> 
> from my 1100t @ 4 to this 8350 @ 4.7 ... There is a difference foor sure, everything is "snappier" . But hard number performance in games and such are generally the same. With exception to anything that can use the extra threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to be honest, with the price that these processors are and considering it was just a drop in upgrade... WELL worth it.


The cost and compatibility with my current mobo were the two main reasons I made the jump. I like where AMD is headed and since AM3+ will be around for at least another year I'm fine with sticking with them.


----------



## silencespr

What would be good setting for 4.7 over clock on FX8350 ?


----------



## Killalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> What would be good setting for 4.7 over clock on FX8350 ?


Is the exact cpu frequency I'm testing right now. If all stability test have good end I'll post my settings


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killalot*
> 
> Is the exact cpu frequency I'm testing right now. If all stability test have good end I'll post my settings


Spanx =D


----------



## Killalot

Positive with OCCT, AMD Overdrive, Intel Burn Test and Prime95 small FTT but "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" error in Prime95 blend test :/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killalot*
> 
> Positive with OCCT, AMD Overdrive, Intel Burn Test and Prime95 small FTT but "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" error in Prime95 blend test :/


It seems that Prime 95 doesn't play well with the vishera for some reason


----------



## Killalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It seems that Prime 95 doesn't play well with the vishera for some reason


Holy crap...so I'm going crazy from more than an hour for a software error? xD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killalot*
> 
> Holy crap...so I'm going crazy from more than an hour for a software error? xD


lol well it may or may not be a software error. It's just proven to be problematic for some to get prime stable - even when every other test will pass no problem.
The question you have to ask is , Is it stable for what i normally do with it?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol well it may or may not be a software error. It's just proven to be problematic for some to get prime stable - even when every other test will pass no problem.
> The question you have to ask is , Is it stable for what i normally do with it?


Honestly I was skeptic as well... Because I used Prime95 for stability for so many years...

But since the Piledriver, I've stopped using it all together... It errors no matter what. Stick to IBT and OCCT.


----------



## Deadboy90

Never used IBT so not sure on if that's a good result. I have never had any stability problems with my Sapphire cards though, and I have OC'd, stressed, and sent mine through the ringer for over a year and it has held up beautifully.


----------



## Killalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol well it may or may not be a software error. It's just proven to be problematic for some to get prime stable - even when every other test will pass no problem.
> The question you have to ask is , Is it stable for what i normally do with it?


Good answer









I'm trying different settings with lower cpu multiplier and fsb set to 233 Mhz, to have less heat in full load, but I have difficult to find right voltage settings.
In the previous configuration I've modified only moltiplicator and VCore, HT, NB and other voltages was at Auto.

EDIT: in the last session with OCCT the entire system has freezed during the test. No black screen, BSOD or auto-reboot, just a freeze. Is there or are there specific settings that can be the cause?


----------



## electech13

Can anyone suggest what might be causing the following issue...basically, when I come back to my pc after several hours.. dont have sleep mode or hibernate on..only a screen saver and eventual monitor shut off.. i move the mouse or touch keyboard and my login screen comes back up (Windows 7 Ultimate 64).*.I click my user and then enter password to login and then the screen goes black and stays like that.*..and I have to reboot. The monitor light stays on as if it's still getting signal... it's an 8350 on Sabertooth R2.0 mobo.. it's happened on ONLY this pc..and it's been reinstalled a couple of times.. not sure if it's the mobo or bios power saving feature (although I have most turned off) or maybe vid driver or windows itself? it's happened with different NVIDIA cards installed..currently a single GTX680 with latest driver.. This 8350 pc is the only one I've seen this on..

*So curious if any of you have seen this at all or know what it is?*. i bet it's a simple thing or easy fix but not sure what it is yet...thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Can anyone suggest what might be causing the following issue...basically, when I come back to my pc after several hours.. dont have sleep mode or hibernate on..only a screen saver and eventual monitor shut off.. i move the mouse or touch keyboard and my login screen comes back up (Windows 7 Ultimate 64).*.I click my user and then enter password to login and then the screen goes black and stays like that.*..and I have to reboot. The monitor light stays on as if it's still getting signal... it's an 8350 on Sabertooth R2.0 mobo.. it's happened on ONLY this pc..and it's been reinstalled a couple of times.. not sure if it's the mobo or bios power saving feature (although I have most turned off) or maybe vid driver or windows itself? it's happened with different NVIDIA cards installed..currently a single GTX680 with latest driver.. This 8350 pc is the only one I've seen this on..
> 
> *So curious if any of you have seen this at all or know what it is?*. i bet it's a simple thing or easy fix but not sure what it is yet...thanks


Sounds like drivers, but I'm honestly not sure. Make sure all power saving things are off?


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I cant get over 4.7 @ 1.5v...
> 
> I already think that's a bit much voltage to begin with, but I can fluctuate between 1.488 and 1.520 ... so maybe its just the voltage fluctuation that is killing me?
> 
> Let alone not having LLC to flatten that out...


Yeah, that is sounding a bit high for only 4.7 Ghz..not crazy but higher then many posting here.. I now know that I have a pretty good chip in comparison to many..but even from what I've read, many can run up to 4.8Ghz and only need 1.45v-1.48v to be stable and that keeps the temps in good numbers too.. I remember seeing a few and ..umm.. Gertruude was one off the top of my head who also posted and showed I believe 1.45 at 4.8Ghz... so needed 1.488 to 1.52 for 4.7Ghz is high.. and will cause a lot of heat..but of course.. your chip is probably around the 4.5-4.6Ghz where it can run stable and much lower v's and then jumps up significantly after that.. they all have "that line" or "that wall" so to speak.. mine is right at 4.945Ghz where it jumps up significantly! I can run at 5.0 and even as high as 5.145Ghz...but as we all know, they chips are insanely power hungry at 5+.. so it really isn't worth it.. and my numbers don't warrant it either.. i get even increases up to about 4.85Ghz and then after that..it's a crap shoot and to be honest, most of the clocks above that benchmark WORSE then the slightly lower clocks.. even though stable.. the higher voltage really thwarts the performance on these chips come 1.52v+ but nonetheless...i love this chip! and this board (Sabertooth R2).. run daily at 4.85Ghz at 1.45v..high to ultra high llc ..so that bumps it up a bit after boot and in load.. good temps..great benchmarks and snappy performance.. can't complain at all..and it even runs my ram at 2400mhz no problem too..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Guys, I did something dumb. I started testing 5.0ghz again, and accidentally looked under the desk at the kill-a-watt. 565W at the wall at 5.0/1.570V during IBT.... power company is gonna love me.


wow.. what (else) are you running in that system to get it so high? I guess the best question is what is the Kill-A-Watt saying at idle before your oc and/or stress test the cpu and get the jump? because over 550W is crazy.. I run at 4.85 daily and idle around 180 and that's without CnQ running so the chip as always at that level.. and then when stressing it goes to 275-305W.. I have the same device as you to read it...good 'ol Kill-A-Watt...love those things..just wish they had a memory so that they didn't clear and reset when unplugged!


----------



## Mccaula718

I can get my 8320 to 4.5 at +.025(1.325 stock vid) with medium llc which at load so around 1.4v, for 4.77 I need +. 1 and high llc which usually stays at 1.488 but does jump to 1.5 or 1.512 occasionally. I can't get 5.0 to pass ibt but it will boot at +. 125 with high llc. Temps get way to high and ibt will usually crash system.


----------



## Killalot

Ok, here is my situation after a non stop 1 day test.

*1st configuration at 4,7 Ghz*:
Multiplier 23,5
FSB Auto
PCI-e Auto
Ram Freq. 1866 (10-11-10-30)
CPU/NB 2200
HT 2600
LLC Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC High
CPU Over Current 130%
CPU/NB Over Current 130%
Vcore 1,475
All other voltages set to Auto

Stable with OCCT, IBT (20 cicle at very high) and Prime95 in FTT (in blend fail after few seconds but seem there's an incompatibility with the cpu and this software). I think the Vcore is too high for that clock but if i go also only one step under OCCT fail after few minutes/seconds.

*2nd configuration at 4,7 Ghz*
Multiplier 20,5
FSB 233
PCI-e 100
Ram Freq. 1864 (10-11-10-30)
CPU/NB 2330 Mhz
HT 2563 Mhz
CPU LLC Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC High
CPU Over Current 130%
CPU/NB Over Current 130%
Vcore 1,475
CPU/NB volt 1,3
VDDA 2,63125
DRAM 1,5
VDDR 1,457
NB 1,175
NB HT 1,2125
Other voltages set to Auto

This config does not want to work, fail in OCCT after few minutes. I've tryed many voltage settings but was all useless. This is my first experience with overclock so I've not more practice with all those variables, can you help me giving me hints or telling me what am I doing wrong?

Tks so much!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killalot*
> 
> Ok, here is my situation after a non stop 1 day test.
> 
> *1st configuration at 4,7 Ghz*:
> Multiplier 23,5
> FSB Auto
> PCI-e Auto
> Ram Freq. 1866 (10-11-10-30)
> CPU/NB 2200
> HT 2600
> LLC Ultra High
> CPU/NB LLC High
> CPU Over Current 130%
> CPU/NB Over Current 130%
> Vcore 1,475
> All other voltages set to Auto
> 
> Stable with OCCT, IBT (20 cicle at very high) and Prime95 in FTT (in blend fail after few seconds but seem there's an incompatibility with the cpu and this software). I think the Vcore is too high for that clock but if i go also only one step under OCCT fail after few minutes/seconds.
> 
> *2nd configuration at 4,7 Ghz*
> Multiplier 20,5
> FSB 233
> PCI-e 100
> Ram Freq. 1864 (10-11-10-30)
> CPU/NB 2330 Mhz
> HT 2563 Mhz
> CPU LLC Ultra High
> CPU/NB LLC High
> CPU Over Current 130%
> CPU/NB Over Current 130%
> Vcore 1,475
> CPU/NB volt 1,3
> VDDA 2,63125
> DRAM 1,5
> VDDR 1,457
> NB 1,175
> NB HT 1,2125
> Other voltages set to Auto
> 
> This config does not want to work, fail in OCCT after few minutes. I've tryed many voltage settings but was all useless. This is my first experience with overclock so I've not more practice with all those variables, can you help me giving me hints or telling me what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Tks so much!


Try dropping the CPU/NB multi to 9, it can be very picky.

Otherwise, 233 may just be a deadzone on that chip. Try 240, 250, etc.


----------



## Killalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Try dropping the CPU/NB multi to 9, it can be very picky.
> 
> Otherwise, 233 may just be a deadzone on that chip. Try 240, 250, etc.


Trying with FSB at 240 but dunno where to set the CPU/NB multi









Another question: if I set a low cpu multiplier value and rise FSB, just like I've done in my second 4,7Ghz configuration, have I to use the same Vcore value of the first one?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sounds like drivers, but I'm honestly not sure. Make sure all power saving things are off?


12.8 catalyst did something similar to my laptop, it was wifi related iirc.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killalot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Try dropping the CPU/NB multi to 9, it can be very picky.
> 
> Otherwise, 233 may just be a deadzone on that chip. Try 240, 250, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying with FSB at 240 but dunno where to set the CPU/NB multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question: if I set a low cpu multiplier value and rise FSB, just like I've done in my second 4,7Ghz configuration, *have I to use the same Vcore value of the first one?*
Click to expand...

In my experience, my chip wants the same. Might be worth trying lower voltage, since a lot more components gets overclocked by FSB.

I still haven't found a benefit for FSB overclocking over cpu multi + ram...

P.S:
Quote:


> 69 Unread Posts


rawr.


----------



## Killalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> In my experience, my chip wants the same. Might be worth trying lower voltage, since a lot more components gets overclocked by FSB.
> 
> I still haven't found a benefit for FSB overclocking over cpu multi + ram...
> 
> P.S:
> rawr.


I was trying overclocking FSB to have a lower cpu multiplier and, of course, a lower Vcore, to gain a less heat production, but if the Vcore needed is the same I stay on first configuration and games are finished.
At least I'll start trying at 4,8 Ghz









Tks for the info









Ah, I have the same electech's problem, if I leave monitor turned on for lot of time it go in some kind of stand-by mode and then, when I come back to use the pc, have a wonderfoul black screen that solve only rebooting.

Oh and that's not the strangest thing: if I reboot the pc with my wireless pen inserted the system freeze at bios screen :|


----------



## Tarnix

Do you have an ASUS Motherboard? try playing with the standby mode config if you can. I remember that I had to set my M4a87TD/USB3 to "S3 only" (also known as "Save to ram") to be able to wake-up by usb device. Still need to figure it out on the Crosshair V F-Z.

Also:
I have no strict numbers on this, but I believe that FSB overclock increases the overall heat generation more than only CPU multi OC.


----------



## Novody-3

ive got an new run with new MX4 and lapped CPU and hit the 4.5Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







is that sped in IBT Ok for 4.5Ghz ive seen pics her for 80 & 92 Gflops


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> wow.. what (else) are you running in that system to get it so high? I guess the best question is what is the Kill-A-Watt saying at idle before your oc and/or stress test the cpu and get the jump? because over 550W is crazy.. I run at 4.85 daily and idle around 180 and that's without CnQ running so the chip as always at that level.. and then when stressing it goes to 275-305W.. I have the same device as you to read it...good 'ol Kill-A-Watt...love those things..just wish they had a memory so that they didn't clear and reset when unplugged!


Without CnQ I'm idling around 260W, (CnQ is on but it does NOTHING). This is at 5016mhz at 1.560V.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Without CnQ I'm idling around 260W, (CnQ is on but it does NOTHING). This is at 5016mhz at 1.560V.


Is your power management set at "balanced" (or "power saver") ?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Is your power management set at "balanced" (or "power saver") ?


I've tried everything. Right now my BIOS is reset to defaults, Windows is on Power Saver mode and I'm still running at max turbo speeds even after 20-30 minutes of "idling" (still pulling 260W from the wall). I shut off every program running in the background as well, CnQ seems to not work in 1503 BIOS. I had not noticed it before I hooked up the kill-a-watt and watched it, but now it annoys me so much I'm ready to buy another motherboard if I can't find a solution.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've tried everything. Right now my BIOS is reset to defaults, Windows is on Power Saver mode and I'm still running at max turbo speeds even after 20-30 minutes of "idling" (still pulling 260W from the wall). I shut off every program running in the background as well, CnQ seems to not work in 1503 BIOS. I had not noticed it before I hooked up the kill-a-watt and watched it, but now it annoys me so much I'm ready to buy another motherboard if I can't find a solution.


Weird... did you try a different CPU(Phenom, Athlon...)?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Weird... did you try a different CPU(Phenom, Athlon...)?


Don't have any other AM3/AM3+ CPU's in the house, only AM2 unfortunately.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've tried everything. Right now my BIOS is reset to defaults, Windows is on Power Saver mode and I'm still running at max turbo speeds even after 20-30 minutes of "idling" (still pulling 260W from the wall). I shut off every program running in the background as well, CnQ seems to not work in 1503 BIOS. I had not noticed it before I hooked up the kill-a-watt and watched it, but now it annoys me so much I'm ready to buy another motherboard if I can't find a solution.


That is odd, do you have an overclocking software suite installed? ( sorry if you covered that already)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is odd, do you have an overclocking software suite installed? ( sorry if you covered that already)


I don't that I know of. I have select components of the AI suite installed but only the thermal radar and system info tools. Not the overclocking portion of it. It doesn't matter if it is running or not, I already gave that a shot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't that I know of. I have select components of the AI suite installed but only the thermal radar and system info tools. Not the overclocking portion of it. It doesn't matter if it is running or not, I already gave that a shot.


Ok, just making sure a program wasn't applying settings automatically at startup. That can confuse the bejeezuz out of me sometimes.









Should get my ASUS board Monday, then maybe I can be of more help


----------



## MadGoat

have you shut off poermanagment in AMD OD?

I use OD to shut off CnQ from the OS sometimes... and sometimes I forget I did and have to run OD and turn it back on...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killalot*
> 
> I was trying overclocking FSB to have a lower cpu multiplier and, of course, a lower Vcore, to gain a less heat production, but if the Vcore needed is the same I stay on first configuration and games are finished.
> At least I'll start trying at 4,8 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I have the same electech's problem, if I leave monitor turned on for lot of time it go in some kind of stand-by mode and then, when I come back to use the pc, have a wonderfoul black screen that solve only rebooting.
> 
> Oh and that's not the strangest thing: if I reboot the pc with my wireless pen inserted the system freeze at bios screen :|


Try setting you PCI Link State to off:



sometimes Video cards or drivers just down like to power back up from a link state switch.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Dont know if uncomfortable is the right word, you guys are more experienced, was just giving consideration of running that much vcore 24/7 in terms of cpu life. Performance wise i am reluctant to wind it back because the only game i play is bf3 multiplayer and the performance i am seeing out of this cpu with my crossfire and that game is astounding in terms of gpu use at the higher cpu clock speed. No problem with the cooling or anything else at 5ghz after hours of gaming, not one crash, its just the thought of it going pop lol


What are your load line calibration settings and cpu volts at 5ghz, we have almost the same setup.


----------



## Krusher33

There is cool n quiet program by AMD that I think has to be installed. Actually try this: http://www.softwareok.com/?seite=faq-Win-7&faq=32


----------



## Tarnix

So I sent a mail to the creator of HWInfo64 regarding the wrong sensors readings AND names on the Crosshair V Formula-Z...
Next release (4.15+) should be fixed.








Turned out the problem was a DMI table problem, the actual release board name was not the one in the Database.









edit: ZOMG 1000th post for me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Try setting you PCI Link State to off:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes Video cards or drivers just down like to power back up from a link state switch.


Sounds legit


----------



## Tarnix

This quote-less message is brought to you by crummy internet explorer while the drive containing google chrome is CHKDSK-ing ._.

@scorpion49: Sorry if I missed it... You do have a Crosshair board, right? C1E and C6 are two technologies that conflicts. if you want your CPU to power gate when idle, turn on C6 and turn off C1E in the CPU config of your bios.
source: Worksforme.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> This quote-less message is brought to you by crummy internet explorer while the drive containing google chrome is CHKDSK-ing ._.
> 
> @scorpion49: Sorry if I missed it... You do have a Crosshair board, right? *C1E and C6 are two technologies that conflicts. if you want your CPU to power gate when idle, turn on C6 and turn off C1E in the CPU config of your bios.*
> source: Worksforme.


Hmm... gunna try that now.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> This quote-less message is brought to you by crummy internet explorer while the drive containing google chrome is CHKDSK-ing ._.
> 
> @scorpion49: Sorry if I missed it... You do have a Crosshair board, right? C1E and C6 are two technologies that conflicts. if you want your CPU to power gate when idle, turn on C6 and turn off C1E in the CPU config of your bios.
> source: Worksforme.


Thanks for the advice. I did eventually get it working, the problem was Windoze (go figure). It was setting the minimum CPU state to 100% even with Power Saver selected. Once I modified that to 5% it immediately dropped to 1400mhz and 1.030V.


----------



## Tarnix

Just for stuffz and giggles, I put my minimum to 1%. it didn't downclock more, though.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Just for stuffz and giggles, I put my minimum to 1%. it didn't downclock more, though.


Yes, I don't think it goes any lower. Also, my board is a Sabertooth and it does work fine with both C1E and C6 enabled.


----------



## Tarnix

Must be Yet Another CH5 Quirks. man, this board's firmware is terrible for a 250$ pcb...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Must be Yet Another CH5 Quirks. man, this board's firmware is terrible for a 250$ pcb...


I do remember having some fun with it back when I had my FX 8150. Nice looking board but it was a hassle to work with.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I did eventually get it working, the problem was Windoze (go figure). It was setting the minimum CPU state to 100% even with Power Saver selected. Once I modified that to 5% it immediately dropped to 1400mhz and 1.030V.


awesome!! glad you got it working!


----------



## Octane

hey guys, having issues ocing, and reading more, asking more, etc, so a 24/7 OC voltage, what would be safe? can i run 1.55V all day every day? that is amd's recommended max voltage, im on a Good liquid cooling system, heat is not a issue, i got 3x120mm radiator.... Also my mobo is great for ocing, the 990fx Fatal1ty board... its a beast so far

so that being said.... somebody just told me that prime95 isnt the right thing to use when checking these things for stability? is that so?

long story short, im trying for 5 ghz, and according to prime 95 i cant at all, it all fails the workers, even at 4.6 ghz.... or 4.5.... so i feel like i cannot oc at all...

so give me some ideas or thoughts on the matter! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> What are your load line calibration settings and cpu volts at 5ghz, we have almost the same setup.


llc ultra - cpu 1.57 ibt stable - 1.58 bf3 multi stable - 1.6 under load


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> llc ultra - cpu 1.57 ibt stable - 1.58 bf3 multi stable - 1.6 under load


Too high for my taste, so how is it running overall? Temps wise for gaming


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Too high for my taste, so how is it running overall? Temps wise for gaming


Temps never go above 45c whilst hours of bf3 multiplayer, Ibt 20 passes high settings 58c, runs absolutely fine, no issues


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Temps never go above 45c whilst hours of bf3 multiplayer, Ibt 20 passes high settings 58c, runs absolutely fine, no issues


what ram speed are you running at for 5ghz?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> what ram speed are you running at for 5ghz?


1600 9-9-9-24 - the same gskill cl9 set you found the oc timings for before for me but they wont oc, maybe would with 2 stick but never tried


----------



## richie_2010

try n tighten the timings, how have you got the 5ghz with the multi andf what oc did you get on them before


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> try n tighten the timings, how have you got the 5ghz with the multi andf what oc did you get on them before


Is that to me? the oc is just multi and not particularly bothered about oc ram, my opinion unless in synthetic benches the gains are placebo effect. the difference between 1600ddr2 and 2400ddr3 regards latency to the human eye is less than the speed of light


----------



## richie_2010

Thought you mentioned in your last post that the ram won't oc anymore,
Was going to suggest just lower the multi a tad n up the FSb.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Try setting you PCI Link State to off:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes Video cards or drivers just down like to power back up from a link state switch.


I did that, and wake works as expected for me. woo~


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Thought you mentioned in your last post that the ram won't oc anymore,
> Was going to suggest just lower the multi a tad n up the FSb.


No it never did, not with 4 sticks anyway, kahboom tried helping with it when trying to oc my fx8120 higher using the bus as an alternative but just left it alone after that, never tried with the fx8320 as hit the high clocks with just the multi


----------



## Zamoldac

Finally 5.0Ghz 24/7 stable _(at least by my standards)_ !


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Finally 5.0Ghz 24/7 stable _(at least by my standards)_ !


Nice volts too for avx IBT....im jealous......









oh wait EDIT!!!!!!

-1 is a fail lol its not stable


----------



## Zamoldac

So -1 in the results column is *not* Ok







?
Because it sure seems stable, Cinebench/ Nuclearus Multi Core and also played like 1h of GTA 4 (which usually for my previous processors always showed me any instability issue)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> So -1 in the results column is *not* Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Because it sure seems stable, Cinebench/ Nuclearus Multi Core and also played like 1h of GTA 4 (which usually for my previous processors always showed me any instability issue)


its a fail im sorry to say........try upping vcore up a little more if it bothers you.

If it dont bother you and its stable for what you use it for....then its ok aint it .....


----------



## Zamoldac

I'll run some standard linx 0.6.4 after one vcore bump, t just to make sure.
Damn! those 80mhz really make me work for it lol







.

LE: Bumped to 1.532v and still outputs -1 in the results column... oh well back to my 4.92Ghz, will tinker with it more when i have some more time.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> So -1 in the results column is *not* Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Because it sure seems stable, Cinebench/ Nuclearus Multi Core and also played like 1h of GTA 4 (which usually for my previous processors always showed me any instability issue)


I've found it's OK for windows and won't cause crashes doing most things. However if you're looking for a CPU that can run anything, it's not going to work. -1 result in Gentoo with everything using AVX and stuff causes absolute chaos but it'll run fine in Windows for days.

It's really up to you.


----------



## Mccaula718

Do any of you guys enable any of the power saving modes after finding a stable overclock? If so, which settings? I keep my computer on 24/7 and don't want it to affect my energy bill a lot.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Anyone have a FX8350 with a stock VID of 1.3? I've got one here and it's giving me all kinds of fits trying to overclock it. Could really use some advice before I just give up and rma this thing. My specs are in sig, the ud5 is rev. 1.1 w/ llc on f11 bios. will run stable @ 4GHz on 1.28v but will not overclock for anything. Going crazy really. From what I've gathered from lots and lots of research is..... nuttin


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> Do any of you guys enable any of the power saving modes after finding a stable overclock? If so, which settings? I keep my computer on 24/7 and don't want it to affect my energy bill a lot.


Some have been able to enable C&Q at higher overclocks and remain stable.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Anyone have a FX8350 with a stock VID of 1.3? I've got one here and it's giving me all kinds of fits trying to overclock it. Could really use some advice before I just give up and rma this thing. My specs are in sig, the ud5 is rev. 1.1 w/ llc on f11 bios. will run stable @ 4GHz on 1.28v but will not overclock for anything. Going crazy really. From what I've gathered from lots and lots of research is..... nuttin


Are you trying to OC with bus? Gigabyte F11 and UD5 does not do well at all with OCing bus. It is better on F12 betas though.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Are you trying to OC with bus? Gigabyte F11 and UD5 does not do well at all with OCing bus. It is better on F12 betas though.


Not at the moment. I'll settle for a stable multi overclock first. I've heard these Giga 990 boards have some difficulties using FSB for overclocks. As in only certain bus speeds are usable. Once I get the hang of this chip I may look into it though.


----------



## Octane

looking for some insight, i cant get my 8350 to oc past 4.6 ghz, i got LLC at 75%, but even at 4.8 ghz @ 1.6V with LLC off, its not stable in IBT, and with LLC on its basically the same, ive put llc to 75% and 1.65V , it will pull about 1.54V but still not stable at 4.8 ghz,

im using the cpu multiplier to do the ocing with, do i need to try the fsb/ cpu mhz? raise it from 200 to higher? like the brick wall is 4.6, i cant get 4.7 its not stable at all, but 4.6 is like a dream... 0 issues?

ive got a great liquid cooling setup so temps are not a issue.... its just its like ive hit a brick wall!, Thanks!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> So -1 in the results column is *not* Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Because it sure seems stable, Cinebench/ Nuclearus Multi Core and also played like 1h of GTA 4 (which usually for my previous processors always showed me any instability issue)


yes, it Is stable. It outputs incorrect calculations in a stable fashion. I wouldn't even try using Windows calculator on your box...








More seriously, try adding or removing a step (*only one at a time!*) to DRAM VREF CA on CPU (Crosshair motherboard)
Quote:


> DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.


On the side, I wish I could get 5.0GHz... But the temps are limiting me... 4.6 is almost too hot for my H80.

My motherboard Is starting to make me regret my purchase... I KNOW I can do 5.2GHz with my chip, but right now, whenever I try to go above 4.7, the board starts acting up and setting NB and HTT frequencies to something different than what it's set to, *no matter if I try to overclock only using CPU multipiler, or FSB and cpu multi...* I even went as far as giving the chip 1.6v, still messes up and doesn't want to boot. This is aggravating.


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yes, it Is stable. It outputs incorrect calculations in a stable fashion. I wouldn't even try using Windows calculator on your box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More seriously, try adding or removing a step (*only one at a time!*) to DRAM VREF CA on CPU (Crosshair motherboard)
> On the side, I wish I could get 5.0GHz... But the temps are limiting me... 4.6 is almost too hot for my H80.
> 
> My motherboard Is starting to make me regret my purchase... I KNOW I can do 5.2GHz with my chip, but right now, whenever I try to go above 4.7, the board starts acting up and setting NB and HTT frequencies to something different than what it's set to, *no matter if I try to overclock only using CPU multipiler, or FSB and cpu multi...* I even went as far as giving the chip 1.6v, still messes up and doesn't want to boot. This is aggravating.


I feel the same way darn 4.5 wall. I can do 4.5 with stock voltage+LLC and anything above needs +.1v+LLC


----------



## Clowerweb

Thought I'd give you guys a quick update on my 8350 build progress (with video), which is in my in-progess build log here. Hope you enjoy


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I did that, and wake works as expected for me. woo~


I don't know how many times I've helped Simone with this problem... I'm glad it worked for you...









so what voltage (true voltage) are you guys using to get 4.8 - 5.0 ? I'm @ about 1.5 with a peak at 1.52 to keep 4.7 stable... I'd like to get more out of this chip... but I'm thinking my board is at its limits.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I don't know how many times I've helped Simone with this problem... I'm glad it worked for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what voltage (true voltage) are you guys using to get 4.8 - 5.0 ? I'm @ about 1.5 with a peak at 1.52 to keep 4.7 stable... I'd like to get more out of this chip... but I'm thinking my board is at its limits.


[email protected] is pretty high fella.

For 5ghz and completely stable mine is high too at 1.57.

for 1.48ghz i use 1.45


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [email protected] is pretty high fella.
> 
> For 5ghz and completely stable mine is high too at 1.57.
> 
> for 1.48ghz i use 1.45


I think all these chips are very different gerts same as bulldozer was. I can pass Ibt on high settings with [email protected] but to be prime 95 stable at 4.8 would take 1.52. To get 5ghz prime 95 stable would take a direct electric line to the lampost outside lol although passes ibt and [email protected] - 1.58


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think all these chips are very different gerts same as bulldozer was. I can pass Ibt on high settings with [email protected] but to be prime 95 stable at 4.8 would take 1.52. To get 5ghz prime 95 stable would take a direct electric line to the lampost outside lol although passes ibt and [email protected] - 1.58


hmmm im begining to think i've actually got a half decent chip. I was going to sell it to buy another but after seeing the others get terrible clocks at terrible volts i may just count my blessings and stick with it


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think all these chips are very different gerts same as bulldozer was. I can pass Ibt on high settings with [email protected] but to be prime 95 stable at 4.8 would take 1.52. To get 5ghz prime 95 stable would take a direct electric line to the lampost outside lol although passes ibt and [email protected] - 1.58
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm im begining to think i've actually got a half decent chip. I was going to sell it to buy another but after seeing the others get terrible clocks at terrible volts i may just count my blessings and stick with it
Click to expand...

Yes. Your chip needs a lot less volts than most... Don't ditch it. *goes back yelling at board*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2620224 hilarious.
> not stable, though. 5.0GHz is too much for one of my components. even at 1.525v the temps aren't limiting me, but I hard lock/float fail. meh. 4.64GHz just is this batch's max apparently. (batch 1242)


Need. To. Reproduce. T_T
brb flashing 1101 bios trolololol didn't do it.

Okay, went carefully step-by-step and I think I found my problem: I needed more OC-style Digi+ settings. Currently running at 5.0GHz, will make it stable then start lowering volts.

Illegal sumout at 1.532 V... D: I don't want to give it more vcore, I'm already hitting 65C on both core and package temps.
Thinking about upgrading cooling.. a LOT.

4.9GHz again... Almost stable at 1.56v... Ridiculous, considering that 4.6 needs only 1.475v


----------



## Killalot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Try setting you PCI Link State to off:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes Video cards or drivers just down like to power back up from a link state switch.


I forgot to disable it when configuring windows settings, all is solved now









I've found a stable configuration at 4,6Ghz at only 1,418 V for Vcore. Is a lot better than 4,7Ghz at 1,475 V Vcore and I think to use those setting if unable to find a good 4,7 or 4,8Ghz one.

Ah, and I've upgraded my PC rig


----------



## Tarnix

I got it stable under 65C...

Now to reduce voltages..


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I got it stable under 65C...
> 
> Now to reduce voltages..


that's extreme amount for 4.8ghz


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I got it stable under 65C...
> 
> Now to reduce voltages..
> 
> 
> 
> that's extreme amount for 4.8ghz
Click to expand...

Yeah I know







I was trying to get 5.0Ghz and I just couldn't. so the voltages were high.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Thought I'd give you guys a quick update on my 8350 build progress (with video), which is in my in-progess build log here. Hope you enjoy


Nice start. You are a serious and helpful fellow here. I value your presence.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clowerweb*
> 
> Thought I'd give you guys a quick update on my 8350 build progress (with video), which is in my in-progess build log here. Hope you enjoy


Nice start. You are a serious and helpful fellow here. I value your presence.


----------



## The Storm

As soon as I can get my H100 sold I am going to pick up the xspc rx360 kit with the vario d5 set up, then I will push my chip and see if I can hit the magical 5ghz. I can hit 4.8 but temps are at 62 core so I'm not pushing my luck.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> As soon as I can get my H100 sold I am going to pick up the xspc rx360 kit with the vario d5 set up, then I will push my chip and see if I can hit the magical 5ghz. I can hit 4.8 but temps are at 62 core so I'm not pushing my luck.


You should be able to, does your chip boot with 25x multi? Add some VRM cooling like some others have helped me out with in here and it should work out. I went from a max of 4.7ghz with the NZXT Kraken X60 to easy 5.0ghz with my loop and some fans on the VRM heatsink.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK so just did my first OC ever - upped FSB to 220 and multiplier to 20. Didnt want to play with voltages because I couldn't figure out how to do it, so looking for some advice. Haven't run any tests yet, what software do I need and where I can get it?
> 
> Rig is in Sig and ss of FSB OC below.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated - especially with regards to what I need to turn off in the BIOS and how to change the VCore?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paladine


hey mate.

i can only go so far....not been on gigabyte bios so not accustomed to their wording.

you want to be turning off cool n quiet, c1E C6 and APM

for stressing testing you can try prime95, OCCT and IBT google is your friend

if i was you just do multi overclocking for time being until you get accustomed to it









Have HT link at 2600mhz too


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK so just did my first OC ever - upped FSB to 220 and multiplier to 20. Didnt want to play with voltages because I couldn't figure out how to do it, so looking for some advice. Haven't run any tests yet, what software do I need and where I can get it?
> 
> Rig is in Sig and ss of FSB OC below.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated - especially with regards to what I need to turn off in the BIOS and how to change the VCore?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paladine
> 
> 
> 
> hey mate.
> 
> i can only go so far....not been on gigabyte bios so not accustomed to their wording.
> 
> you want to be turning off cool n quiet, c1E C6 and APM
> 
> for stressing testing you can try prime95, OCCT and IBT google is your friend
> 
> if i was you just do multi overclocking for time being until you get accustomed to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have HT link at 2600mhz too
Click to expand...

Plus, EasyTune sucks, use BIOS.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Plus, EasyTune sucks, use BIOS.


+1 use bios .

make sure to use llc ( load line control ) big help assuming you have it.

from what i know about gigabyte though even with llc your vdrop is a big one .


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey mate.
> 
> i can only go so far....not been on gigabyte bios so not accustomed to their wording.
> 
> you want to be turning off cool n quiet, c1E C6 and APM *until you are sure that you are stable. It works on stable systems, most of the time.*
> 
> for stressing testing you can try prime95, OCCT and IBT google is your friend
> 
> if i was you just do multi overclocking for time being until you get accustomed to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have *NB at max 2200-2300 for starters and* HT link at 2600mhz too


Fix'd
Also don't forget LynX. (put simply, it's more or less the same than IBT)
LinX 11.0.1.005 (2013-01-06)
edit: Fixed link


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Fix'd.......sexy englishman


lol thanks....its 1am here


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Fix'd
> Also don't forget LynX. (put simply, it's more or less the same than IBT)
> LinX 11.0.1.005 (2013-01-06)


after stable oc i would also keep apm off or it will downclock you as soon as you hit 42c ( i think or 40c not sure )


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Plus, EasyTune sucks, use BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 use bios .
> 
> make sure to use llc ( load line control ) big help assuming you have it.
> 
> from what i know about gigabyte though even with llc your vdrop is a big one .
Click to expand...

Eliminates Vdroop, adds Vboost in varying amounts which is quite a bit better in the grand scheme of overclocks. I'll explain how later.

Also, APM kicks in at 62C, not 40-anything, though it is Socket temp, not Core.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Fix'd
> Also don't forget LynX. (put simply, it's more or less the same than IBT)
> LinX 11.0.1.005 (2013-01-06)
> 
> 
> 
> after stable oc i would also keep apm off or it will downclock you as soon as you hit 42c ( i think or 40c not sure )
Click to expand...

If you can enable HPC, it doesn't do it anymore









edit: fixed link in quote


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eliminates Vdroop, adds Vboost in varying amounts which is quite a bit better in the grand scheme of overclocks. I'll explain how later.
> 
> Also, APM kicks in at 62C, not 40-anything, though it is Socket temp, not Core.


weird mine throttles @40 cpu which on my mobo is ~ 50 socket

ill double check that now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> If you can enable HPC, it doesn't do it anymore


doesnt that stop cnq from doing its job too ?

edit socket max atm is 45 and cpu is 39.9 and it is throttling down to 3.4ghz even with hpc using current bios (1503)

also cnq still not working for me ( unless you consider .024v it working) and i am using offset.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> weird mine throttles @40 cpu which on my mobo is ~ 50 socket


I noticed that happening to me too but in Linux. Make sure you have all the power saving features turn off and you have HPC on or APM off.

I think there is something wrong where the throttling or something doesn't work right all the time.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> If you can enable HPC, it doesn't do it anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *doesnt that stop cnq from doing its job too ?*
> 
> edit socket max atm is 45 and cpu is 39.9 and it is throttling down to 3.4ghz even with hpc using current bios (1503)
> 
> also cnq still not working for me ( unless you consider .024v it working) and i am using offset.
Click to expand...

@bold: no.
Also, don't confuse "Throttle" and "Downclock to save power when not used".





If you still throttle under load, if you have digi+ LLC, increase "CPU Current Capacity" above 100%. 130% does not throttle for me. It throttles because you are exceeding the TPW of the chip. you can either disable APM, or fiddle with Digi+.

In before, voltages are not final on my pics. I'm still poking.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> @bold: no.
> Also, don't confuse "Throttle" and "Downclock to save power when not used".
> 
> If you still throttle under load, if you have digi+ LLC, increase "CPU Current Capacity" above 100%. 130% does not throttle for me. It throttles because you are exceeding the TPW of the chip. you can either disable APM, or fiddle with Digi+.
> 
> In before, voltages are not final on my pics. I'm still poking.


already done.

also it does Throttle (under load only with apm enabled ) me down to 3.4 ghz which is BELOW stock setting of 4.0 which it would do on all stock settings or overclocked ( with apm enabled ) the moment my chip hits around 40c-42c

it does not Downclock my cpu with cnq ( and lower volts ) with all aforementioned "fixes"

( windows cpu power 5-100% vs only 100%, cnq c1e c6 and apm( or w.e the abbreviations are) and anything else mentioned in post, cnq only seems to work with turbo enabled, which i would argue that is actually turbo working. and using offset vs manual on voltage setting)

edit i may of used enable vs auto i will go test that now .

without apm enabled i can do 4.7 or 4.8 ghz all day long at 100% pc load with NO PROBLEMS ( temps or throttling)

w00t does not throttle me *when apm is on auto and not enabled* however cnq still does nata..... /cry

although vcore still isnt fluctuating i now have enabled to auto cpu slide spectrum pcie slide spectrum and *epu power saving mode
*
now Cnq is working.... ill play later to see which settings helped and if changing other settings will help lower voltage ...
at 100% load cpu is not throttling and is ramping up to full speed... yay !!

edit again.... although hwinfo is not seeing the voltages changing aisuite is and so is coretemp ( core temp is off though due to it not reading the asus digi power settings core temp reads 1.375 ( stock ) at load vs the 1.4-1.475 other monitoring programs see.... will still test other settings i changed to see which did help ( i know epu power savings did it but i dont know if that is dependent on the other settings changed )

hope this helps others.

and thanks for everyones help !!!

edit couldnt wait it was epu power saving mode + offset mode

prime testing now. it does down clock and lower vcore and then goto my settings as needed w00t now i can save some cash on energy bill!!!


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I got it stable under 65C...
> 
> Now to reduce voltages..


1.56v is exactly what i needed to get 4.8 stable in Prime95 and ITB avx on my Crosshair V Formula (non-z)


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I got it stable under 65C...
> 
> Now to reduce voltages..
> 
> 
> 
> 1.56v is exactly what i needed to get 4.8 stable in Prime95 and ITB avx on my Crosshair V Formula (non-z)
Click to expand...

Thanks. I was starting to wonder if my chip was degraded, or just wanted more volts. 1.5 gives illegal sumout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( windows cpu power 5-100% vs only 100%, cnq c1e c6 and apm( or w.e the abbreviations are) and anything else mentioned in post, cnq only seems to work with turbo enabled, which i would argue that is actually turbo working. and using offset vs manual on voltage setting)


Whoa there, tiger 
I have CNQ enabled, C1E off, C6 on, APM Enabled, Turbo off and Manual voltages. Sorry. I'm not sure what you expect from CnQ, but on my side, Works as Expected.


----------



## Tarnix

Doublepost. merged. derp.


----------



## cssorkinman

Got the crosshair/vishera rig runnin tonight







.
My 960t (unlocked X6 ) vs my 8350 both at 4ghz the higher score is the Vishera


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Got the crosshair/vishera rig runnin tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My 960t (unlocked X6 ) vs my 8350 both at 4ghz the higher score is the Vishera


Hehe, now make them both work for it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Thanks. I was starting to wonder if my chip was degraded, or just wanted more volts. 1.5 gives illegal sumout.
> Whoa there, tiger
> I have CNQ enabled, C1E off, C6 on, APM Enabled, Turbo off and Manual voltages. Sorry. I'm not sure what you expect from CnQ, but on my side, Works as Expected.


i expected it to downclock and lower vcore as it is supposed to but as you see in my above post ... it does, when the correct settings are enabled. ( asus saberkitty r2.0 )

fails prime but is stable without cnq


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Finally 5.0Ghz 24/7 stable _(at least by my standards)_ !


As well, on this, wouldn't you say that you'll get better performance (and benchmarks) on a slightly lower clock? This is the same thing that happened to me when I hit 4.975Ghz and 5.050Ghz.. Benchmarks actually went down a bit.. now I know the numbers fluctuate a bit but many hit low 90's in IBT at mid to high 4Ghz range.. I get those same results (92-94Gflops) at 4.6-4.7Ghz range.. but if I go up a bit and hit certain higher oc's, it drops...possibly much like yours might...up around 4.85/4.95Ghz, I can get to around 95-98Gflops..but then anything over that it drops to low 90's and sometimes even 80's.. I have been able to hit as high as 5.2Ghz (5.195 actually)..but saw performance drops in all area...even though I was stable.. and volts were too high and temps got up too.. so no point.. but I guess if you can find that point, with your voltage up a bit and where you get positive IBT (no negative 1 values)..you're likely ok..cuz those are still good numbers.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hehe, now make them both work for it.


Could be interesting, but the 960T is working with really poor cooling by comparison. I have run some benches with it at 4.5 but temps go sky high soon.
Batch an my new 8350 is 1302, VID =1.38
Been priming now @ 4 ghz on 1.38 V temps max out at 36 C







.
I'll see how much gas the new 8350 has in the tank soon , however It's going to take a while to get the hang of things , this is only my second ASUS board


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i expected it to downclock and lower vcore as it is supposed to but as you see in my above post ... it does, when the correct settings are enabled. ( asus saberkitty r2.0 )
> 
> fails prime but is stable without cnq


prime stable so far had to bump up offset ( again was 100% stable[~13 hours of prime @90% memory) prior to cnq, not complaining just making sure people know this may have to be done on your system ) gonna test for 2 hours this run, maybe over night...


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Anyone have a FX8350 with a stock VID of 1.3? I've got one here and it's giving me all kinds of fits trying to overclock it. Could really use some advice before I just give up and rma this thing. My specs are in sig, the ud5 is rev. 1.1 w/ llc on f11 bios. will run stable @ 4GHz on 1.28v but will not overclock for anything. Going crazy really. From what I've gathered from lots and lots of research is..... nuttin


As in 1.3000v? wow.. that *should* be a great chip! no? unless too low, the lower the stock VID, usually the better.. and more room to oc and whatnot.. I'd love a chip that started that low at stock.. mine was 1.319 on my Giga board and 1.323 on my Sabertooth..and my chip is considered one of the good ones.. but ultimately if you're having issues, then it doesn't matter but test it a lot first and be sure you're tweaking it right cuz I'd assume you'd be able to get it fairly high and with better temps starting from there.. see where it goes...


----------



## Tarnix

wait, FX8350 does undervolt at idle?  I personally never saw that (yet?)..
@Mega Man: Good you got it like you want, however if you are going to mention "100%" stable, don'T base it on 13h and 90% memory. Purists/Zealots will say that it needs 24/48h at 99% memory, but eeeh. as long as it doesn't explode when you work nor acts oddly, that works, eh?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Anyone have a FX8350 with a stock VID of 1.3? I've got one here and it's giving me all kinds of fits trying to overclock it. Could really use some advice before I just give up and rma this thing. My specs are in sig, the ud5 is rev. 1.1 w/ llc on f11 bios. will run stable @ 4GHz on 1.28v but will not overclock for anything. Going crazy really. From what I've gathered from lots and lots of research is..... nuttin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in 1.3000v? wow.. *that *should* be a great chip! no? unless too low, the lower the stock VID, usually the better.*. and more room to oc and whatnot.. I'd love a chip that started that low at stock.. mine was 1.319 on my Giga board and 1.323 on my Sabertooth..and my chip is considered one of the good ones.. but ultimately if you're having issues, then it doesn't matter but test it a lot first and be sure you're tweaking it right cuz I'd assume you'd be able to get it fairly high and with better temps starting from there.. see where it goes...
Click to expand...

No actually. Low voltage means very high heat. Bad for Air/Water, great for LN2 where temps don't matter.

You want a 1.325-1.375v chip. 1.3v runs too hot (usually), 1.4v has too much voltage.

@z3r0_k00l75 what type of cooling do you have and what settings have you tried so far?


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I got it stable under 65C...
> 
> Now to reduce voltages..


Can someone get me a link or tell me where to get this version of Linx with AVX, it looks cool too. I have downloaded a few and they are in Russian, I don't know Russian.


----------



## Tarnix

my chip has 1.35v for VID, and I have terrible temps right now.







And it needs too much volt above 4.6 (1.475v for AVX stable) and 1.62-ish for 5.0GHz (doesn't explode, not even stable). No comprendo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Can someone get me a link or tell me where to get this version of Linx with AVX, it looks cool too. I have downloaded a few and they are in Russian, I don't know Russian.


Hold on. I just found out that my link was not the right one.
Try this: http://www.voltanks35.ru/Download/LinX%20(11.0.1.005)_Intel_AMD.rar


----------



## Tarnix

dammit, double post again. D:


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No actually. Low voltage means very high heat. Bad for Air/Water, great for LN2 where temps don't matter.
> 
> You want a 1.325-1.375v chip. 1.3v runs too hot (usually), 1.4v has too much voltage.
> 
> @z3r0_k00l75 what type of cooling do you have and what settings have you tried so far?


well..very high voltage definitely means very high heat..but low can mean high heat too? that i wasn't aware of.. cuz most get have their chips around 1.32-134 vid.. and my 1.32v runs COLD at stock and rather cool all the way up..for the most part...and from what I've read it seems that way too.. this is now the third chip (8350) i've worked with now, building a few other systems for clients and all tests prove to be the same.. maybe at VERY low levels it can do so? because i've never seen just simply low voltage cause that.. please elaborate, you have me interested! u mean starting vid being too low? or low voltage all the way up the scale? i'm curious.
thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No actually. Low voltage means very high heat. Bad for Air/Water, great for LN2 where temps don't matter.
> 
> You want a 1.325-1.375v chip. 1.3v runs too hot (usually), 1.4v has too much voltage.
> 
> @z3r0_k00l75 what type of cooling do you have and what settings have you tried so far?
> 
> 
> 
> *well..very high voltage definitely means very high heat*..but low can mean high heat too? that i wasn't aware of.. cuz most get have their chips around 1.32-134 vid.. and my 1.32v runs COLD at stock and rather cool all the way up..for the most part...and from what I've read it seems that way too.. this is now the third chip (8350) i've worked with now, building a few other systems for clients and all tests prove to be the same.. maybe at VERY low levels it can do so? because i've never seen just simply low voltage cause that.. please elaborate, you have me interested! u mean starting vid being too low? or low voltage all the way up the scale? i'm curious.
> thanks
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't.

Remember, these things have to fit inside a thermal limit as well as a power limit. One can hold back another. If it takes too much voltage at 4Ghz, it could be demoted to an 8320. If it makes too much heat at 4Ghz, it can also be demoted to an 8320. The difference is primarily how leaky the chip is. More leaky means higher temps and power usage per volt, less leaky means more volts required, but less power is used and less heat generated for it.

Generally, if something is at 1.4v stock, it has to actually run cold enough at that voltage to stay under the 125w TDP. These are low-leakage chips which tend to have higher voltage requirements in favor of running cooler. Good for people with a 212EVO, because it's really not going to go very far without extreme voltage, which can be worse then excessive heat. (Look at Mad Goat's chip. His temps are perfect, but he's still stuck with lower clocks)

If something is 1.3v, then odds are it's a high-leakage chip, putting out a lot more heat for the same voltage, but requires less of it to get the same speeds. Preferred by LN2 benchers because frankly, why do they care about heat? If it can do better speeds at 2.0v then the other one can, then why not?

Chips ranging from 1.325 to 1.375 are in the middle of the spectrum. Kinda leaky, but not so much as to cause a ton of heat, resulting in good overclocks without very excessive voltage or temps. Best for water cooling.

Note this only applies to stock VID, but it can dictate how a chip will OC. Golden chips are the exception to the rule, where they get low temps and low voltage.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You should be able to, does your chip boot with 25x multi? Add some VRM cooling like some others have helped me out with in here and it should work out. I went from a max of 4.7ghz with the NZXT Kraken X60 to easy 5.0ghz with my loop and some fans on the VRM heatsink.


Oh yeah I can run 3dmark 11 at 5ghz no problem, I just don't like how loud the H100 has to run to keep it cool. I haven't tried to do stability programs yet @ 5 just waiting for better cooling to do so


----------



## Deadboy90

Huh. I've managed to get my 8320 voltage almost down to 1.30 on 4ghz. I wonder why it wasn't binned as an 8350.


----------



## Xero Omega1

Hello everyone!

I'm brand new here to the site, but have built machines for years. Anyways, I would like to join this club because I just received my FX-8350 here recently.







Haven't done much, having just a couple parts left to grab to finish my new machine. Here is some information I can give, haven't had a chance to play with any of it yet.









Motherboard and Revision: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z / Revision 1.01
CPU: AMD FX-8350
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) 32GBs(4x8GB)
VGA(s): Haven't bought my 7970's yet
PSU: SeaSonic X-1250 1250W
SSD: 120GB HyperX
HDD: one 500GB and one 1TB
Cooling: All stock for now, will be liquid cooled.
Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (will be modded a little)

That's all for now.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xero Omega1*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm brand new here to the site, but have built machines for years. Anyways, I would like to join this club because I just received my FX-8350 here recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done much, having just a couple parts left to grab to finish my new machine. Here is some information I can give, haven't had a chance to play with any of it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard and Revision: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z / Revision 1.01
> CPU: AMD FX-8350
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) 32GBs(4x8GB)
> VGA(s): Haven't bought my 7970's yet
> PSU: SeaSonic X-1250 1250W
> SSD: 120GB HyperX
> HDD: one 500GB and one 1TB
> Cooling: All stock for now, will be liquid cooled.
> Case: NZXT Phantom 820 (will be modded a little)
> 
> That's all for now.


Nice setup and welcome! You should fill out a rig builder first so we know what you are rolling with. Just out of curiosity, why so much RAM?


----------



## Xero Omega1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Nice setup and welcome! You should fill out a rig builder first so we know what you are rolling with. Just out of curiosity, why so much RAM?


I did build one, guess I'm not exactly sure how to add it to my sig. lol I'll get to that later. As for the RAM, I'm looking at making a RAMDisk, among other things.









Edit: Also forgot to add, plus they were very cheap at the time, so i figured why not?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xero Omega1*
> 
> I did build one, guess I'm not exactly sure how to add it to my sig. lol I'll get to that later. As for the RAM, I'm looking at making a RAMDisk, among other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also forgot to add, plus they were very cheap at the time, so i figured why not?


welcome. if i can ever get my 2400 gskill cl10 ram stable @ 4 sticks ( can do 2 but not 4 ) ill be joining you @ 32g just because i want to say i can XDXDXD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> wait, FX8350 does undervolt at idle?  I personally never saw that (yet?)..
> @Mega Man: Good you got it like you want, however if you are going to mention "100%" stable, don'T base it on 13h and 90% memory. Purists/Zealots will say that it needs 24/48h at 99% memory, but eeeh. as long as it doesn't explode when you work nor acts oddly, that works, eh?


meh stable for me i am not diehard... quoting someone from the forums and oc never really is 100% stable due to its definition. just stable if you think it is.

it failed in prime @ 5+ hours.... gonna try more volts... however due to my previous results me thinks cnq doesnt like meh... but meh stable enough for mehs could be apm kicking in @ 62deg socket temp.... gonna be ordering my copper for my rear VRM and CPU blocks ( rear of board blocks i will custom build.) this week. shooting for tomorrow if i remember. also getting heat plate for front VRM block ( gonna be using a x2 ram water block )


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> As well, on this, wouldn't you say that you'll get better performance (and benchmarks) on a slightly lower clock? This is the same thing that happened to me when I hit 4.975Ghz and 5.050Ghz.. Benchmarks actually went down a bit.. now I know the numbers fluctuate a bit but many hit low 90's in IBT at mid to high 4Ghz range.. I get those same results (92-94Gflops) at 4.6-4.7Ghz range.. but if I go up a bit and hit certain higher oc's, it drops...possibly much like yours might...up around 4.85/4.95Ghz, I can get to around 95-98Gflops..but then anything over that it drops to low 90's and sometimes even 80's.. I have been able to hit as high as 5.2Ghz (5.195 actually)..but saw performance drops in all area...even though I was stable.. and volts were too high and temps got up too.. so no point.. but I guess if you can find that point, with your voltage up a bit and where you get positive IBT (no negative 1 values)..you're likely ok..cuz those are still good numbers.


I've played a bit more with it (small bump on VDDA and Vcore) and now its around 98-101Gflops, it usualy got 96-97Gflops at those settings (before v bump) but i think a background program was also running at that time. I'm really considering either going back to my trusty ~4.9Ghz or just go for a change in a few months, maybe newer batches performs better.

Also max stable so far for cinebench is ~5.2Ghz 1.56v with a 8.70p score. (but this score is pretty much a quick run ~under 10minutes of "tweaking" just to have an idea of how far it would go and how easy, since i'm all about 24/7 and not suicides runs)


----------



## Xero Omega1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome. if i can ever get my 2400 gskill cl10 ram stable @ 4 sticks ( can do 2 but not 4 ) ill be joining you @ 32g just because i want to say i can XDXDXD


Thank you guys.







Yeah, can't wait to play with 32GBs!!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK so I have downloaded IBT and Lynx. What monitoring apps do you recommend for monitoring my temps?
> 
> I did a quick IBT and it locked up my PC so I have returned everything back to stock here are my settings.
> 
> Clock Ratio: 17.50
> CPU Frequency: 3.5GHz
> Core Performance Boost: Auto
> CPB Ratio: 20 (Auto)
> CPU Unlock: Disabled
> Cool and Quiet: Enabled
> C1E: Enabled
> SVM: Enabled
> CPU Core Cont: Auto
> C6: Enabled
> HPC: Disabled
> 
> BCLK: 200.00 Mhz
> CPU North Bridge Frequency: 2200 MHz
> HT Link Frequency: 2600 MHz
> 
> CPU VCore: Auto
> NB Core: Auto
> DRAM Voltage: 1.500 V (Auto)
> DRAM Termination: 0.750 V (Auto)
> HT Link Voltage: 1.2 V (Auto)
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage: 1.8 V (Auto)
> CPU PLL Voltage: 2.5 V (Auto)
> NB Voltage: 1.1 V (Auto)
> LLC: 100% (Ultra High)
> 
> So what do I need to turn off and what do I need to change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when I look at CPU VCore (change it from auto) it starts on a negative decimal, I presume they are the voltage steps added/subtracted to/from the stock voltage? I presume I want to keep going until I hit the positive decimals not the negative decimals?
> 
> This is a SS from HWMonitor with everything at stock and H100i Fans on "Balanced" mode:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran IBT Standard Test on Stock Settings (except LLC which I set to Ultra) and package temps never exceeded 36C - test completed without crashing this time.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paladine


I like OCCT for monitoring both temps, voltages, stress test etc. It will generate a wide variety of charts for all of the voltage rails and temps after each run so you can pinpoint what is happening and when as well as voltage fluctuation
It cn be had here.


----------



## Ashura

My CPU Vcore is fluctuating quite a lot.
I'm overclocking without LLC, because llc on my board is causing random freezes.(probably a faulty board







)
I'm running it @4.4 for over a week now. I've played games & did my work all week without a hitch.


Idle periods: 1 min start & 5 min end.

All power saving features are disabled, except C6.

Is it acceptable for 24/7 usage?


----------



## Tarnix

Not sure whether it's good or not... 1.35 and 1.49 are really far apart









Also, I don't understand why almost everyone keeps power saving disabled once the system is stable... I don't have problems with having it on.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Not sure whether it's good or not... 1.35 and 1.49 are really far apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't understand why almost everyone keeps power saving disabled once the system is stable... I don't have problems with having it on.


I believe I'd have to set my cpu/nb voltage to offset mode to enable my power saving features.
On manual mode, only C6, HPC & APM are available.

And yes, that's a massive VDroop.


----------



## Tarnix

it still downclocks with CnQ, which saves power draw.

I'll have to pop out a calculator, I'm terrible at math. Then I'll set it to offset. D:
Yay, learning new things every day! Now my pc eats less power \o/

Lol, I suppose this isn't supposed to happen:


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No actually. Low voltage means very high heat. Bad for Air/Water, great for LN2 where temps don't matter.
> 
> You want a 1.325-1.375v chip. 1.3v runs too hot (usually), 1.4v has too much voltage.
> 
> @z3r0_k00l75 what type of cooling do you have and what settings have you tried so far?


Thanks for the reply. I've tried all kinds of settings. Nothing seems to work with this chip but I don't think it is really the chips fault. I "had" it stable @ 4.6 with 1.37-1.39 vcore. Then boom goes my power supply melting the 8 pin cpu connector to the motherboard. Long story short I think when the power supply blew it funked up my chip. Now I can't even get 4.4 stable. And no, it wasn't some el cheapo power supply I was using, it was a Seasonic g-series 550w. And it went KABLOOOOOOEY!!! Anyhow I am about to rma this chip for another. It's sitting on my counter all boxed and ready to go. In a way I'm glad I found out it was the chip. I was about to return a perfectly beautiful 990fxa-ud5 thinking it had to be the boards fault. Nothing wrong with the board. It runs my old 955 @ 4GHz all day and all night. 8350 @ 4.4? Freezes, spontaneously reboots, random crashing cores. I'm hoping this will be my last rma for awhile. Sent back the Seasonic psu back last week. Sending out the blown motherboard this week. Sending out the blown 8350 today if my wife gets back in time. BTW, I have nothing but good things to say about Newegg and thier customer service. They have taken good care of me so far.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> it still downclocks with CnQ, which saves power draw.
> 
> I'll have to pop out a calculator, I'm terrible at math. Then I'll set it to offset. D:
> Yay, learning new things every day! Now my pc eats less power \o/
> 
> Lol, I suppose this isn't supposed to happen:


Lol, what happened?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> it still downclocks with CnQ, which saves power draw.
> 
> I'll have to pop out a calculator, I'm terrible at math. Then I'll set it to offset. D:
> Yay, learning new things every day! Now my pc eats less power \o/
> 
> Lol, I suppose this isn't supposed to happen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what happened?
Click to expand...

Probably undervolting, LLC didn't react fast enough.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Huh. I've managed to get my 8320 voltage almost down to 1.30 on 4ghz. I wonder why it wasn't binned as an 8350.


And that's the other bit I didn't cover. Supply and demand.

If too many chips are doing well enough to be 8350s, but people are demanding 8320s, they will rebrand some of them 8320s anyway to make up for the lack of them. The 8120s had a _lot_ of these chips making for almost no reason to get 8150s. It's what happens when you bin chips too conservatively. AMD binned Piledriver much more aggressively this time around, making there an actual reason to spend the extra on an 8350. Still they do need 8320s, and you got lucky enough to get one of the ones they re-branded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xero Omega1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome. if i can ever get my 2400 gskill cl10 ram stable @ 4 sticks ( can do 2 but not 4 ) ill be joining you @ 32g just because i want to say i can XDXDXD
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, can't wait to play with 32GBs!!
Click to expand...

It's fun.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No actually. Low voltage means very high heat. Bad for Air/Water, great for LN2 where temps don't matter.
> 
> You want a 1.325-1.375v chip. 1.3v runs too hot (usually), 1.4v has too much voltage.
> 
> @z3r0_k00l75 what type of cooling do you have and what settings have you tried so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I've tried all kinds of settings. Nothing seems to work with this chip but I don't think it is really the chips fault. I "had" it stable @ 4.6 with 1.37-1.39 vcore. Then boom goes my power supply melting the 8 pin cpu connector to the motherboard. Long story short I think when the power supply blew it funked up my chip. Now I can't even get 4.4 stable. And no, it wasn't some el cheapo power supply I was using, it was a Seasonic g-series 550w. And it went KABLOOOOOOEY!!! Anyhow I am about to rma this chip for another. It's sitting on my counter all boxed and ready to go. In a way I'm glad I found out it was the chip. I was about to return a perfectly beautiful 990fxa-ud5 thinking it had to be the boards fault. Nothing wrong with the board. It runs my old 955 @ 4GHz all day and all night. 8350 @ 4.4? Freezes, spontaneously reboots, random crashing cores. I'm hoping this will be my last rma for awhile. Sent back the Seasonic psu back last week. Sending out the blown motherboard this week. Sending out the blown 8350 today if my wife gets back in time. BTW, I have nothing but good things to say about Newegg and thier customer service. They have taken good care of me so far.
Click to expand...

Well then, looking forward to when you get your parts back.









Shame about the PSU though. Hopefully Seasonic will replace it.

Alright, I promised I'd explain why VBoost is better then VDroop and how Gigabyte handles LLC on at least the UD3, so here we go. (This is based on the latest BIOS)

Many of you probably know that it takes less voltage to do normal tasks with an OC then it does for long-therm stressing. Fairly known fact, suicide runs are done the same way. We also use Cool'n'Quiet to reduce power usage when the computer isn't in use, but it's not very effective for "normal" use where it puts us up to full speed and voltage anyway.

Gigabyte's most recent BIOS, for me, has LLC working this way:

*AUTO*: Whatever your board decides on... I have no idea what it wants to do sometimes, seems random.
_Regular_: Keep voltage steady.
_Medium_: +.025v
_High_: +.05v
_Very High_: +.075v
_Extreme_: +.1v

I'll use my chip at 5Ghz for this example.

When I'm just doing normal things like web browsing, I can be stable forever on just 1.5v. However, when I'm playing a game, I'll need 1.525-1.536v. When I'm stressing with IBT, I'll need 1.55-1.56v. Knowing this, my best LLC choice would be "High", to add up-to .05v under maximum load. It won't boost that high all the time, or even most of the time, but when I do need it, it's there. Normal overclocking would have me riding at 1.55v all the time, but this way I can allow less voltage to go through the CPU when I need it less, like an overclocker's version of C'n'Q.

The idea is to find the offset between full-load voltage and normal use voltage and adjust accordingly. Makes Overclocking more complicated by adding in another factor, but if you use it right, it can pay off. These chips draw a lot of power under load, this can make a fair dent in it.


----------



## KyadCK

Links for where to buy 83** chips for India added to the OP.

Thanks to Sepiashimmer for the links.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Links for where to buy 83** chips for India added to the OP.
> 
> Thanks to Sepiashimmer for the links.


You've listed both as 8320








Add this as well
http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=5424&category_id=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Links for where to buy 83** chips for India added to the OP.
> 
> Thanks to Sepiashimmer for the links.
> 
> 
> 
> You've listed both as 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add this as well
> http://www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=5424&category_id=48&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
Click to expand...

Man I hate RTF... I'm going to have to re-build the OP in BBCode some day.

EDIT: Link added.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Oh yeah I can run 3dmark 11 at 5ghz no problem, I just don't like how loud the H100 has to run to keep it cool. I haven't tried to do stability programs yet @ 5 just waiting for better cooling to do so


I strongly recommend the Swiftech H220. It is configured to be far more quiet than any Corsair cooling product. It will also in most circumstances give lower temps than any Corsair product.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Oh yeah I can run 3dmark 11 at 5ghz no problem, I just don't like how loud the H100 has to run to keep it cool. I haven't tried to do stability programs yet @ 5 just waiting for better cooling to do so


I strongly recommend the Swiftech H220. It is configured to be far more quiet than any Corsair cooling product. It will also in most circumstances give lower temps than any Corsair product.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Oh yeah I can run 3dmark 11 at 5ghz no problem, I just don't like how loud the H100 has to run to keep it cool. I haven't tried to do stability programs yet @ 5 just waiting for better cooling to do so
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend the Swiftech H220. It is configured to be far more quiet than any Corsair cooling product. It will also in most circumstances give lower temps than any Corsair product.
Click to expand...

It's also not backed by Corsair's warranty. Corsair wins.

If you're going to buy a custom loop, do it right the first time.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> it still downclocks with CnQ, which saves power draw.
> 
> I'll have to pop out a calculator, I'm terrible at math. Then I'll set it to offset. D:
> Yay, learning new things every day! Now my pc eats less power \o/
> 
> Lol, I suppose this isn't supposed to happen:


If that happened while I was on my computer at 2AM I would crap myself inside out!!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> it still downclocks with CnQ, which saves power draw.
> 
> I'll have to pop out a calculator, I'm terrible at math. Then I'll set it to offset. D:
> Yay, learning new things every day! Now my pc eats less power \o/
> 
> Lol, I suppose this isn't supposed to happen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that happened while I was on my computer at 2AM I would crap myself inside out!!!
Click to expand...

hehe, A little 'White Noise' action for ya


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Remember, these things have to fit inside a thermal limit as well as a power limit. One can hold back another. If it takes too much voltage at 4Ghz, it could be demoted to an 8320. If it makes too much heat at 4Ghz, it can also be demoted to an 8320. The difference is primarily how leaky the chip is. More leaky means higher temps and power usage per volt, less leaky means more volts required, but less power is used and less heat generated for it.
> 
> Generally, if something is at 1.4v stock, it has to actually run cold enough at that voltage to stay under the 125w TDP. These are low-leakage chips which tend to have higher voltage requirements in favor of running cooler. Good for people with a 212EVO, because it's really not going to go very far without extreme voltage, which can be worse then excessive heat. (Look at Mad Goat's chip. His temps are perfect, but he's still stuck with lower clocks)
> 
> If something is 1.3v, then odds are it's a high-leakage chip, putting out a lot more heat for the same voltage, but requires less of it to get the same speeds. Preferred by LN2 benchers because frankly, why do they care about heat? If it can do better speeds at 2.0v then the other one can, then why not?
> 
> Chips ranging from 1.325 to 1.375 are in the middle of the spectrum. Kinda leaky, but not so much as to cause a ton of heat, resulting in good overclocks without very excessive voltage or temps. Best for water cooling.
> 
> Note this only applies to stock VID, but it can dictate how a chip will OC. Golden chips are the exception to the rule, where they get low temps and low voltage.


OK thanks for the info! Clarifies things more for me..its more the extremes that this applies to more and I'm well aware of the leakage factors..more or less what I knew but adds to it as well..more clearly...thanks!

I guess the one chip I have is a bit of an exception..1.31 stock vid..low leakage from what I could determine..can clock easily to 5Ghz and up to 5.15... And runs beautifully cool right up to 4.9Ghz .at 1.475v..can keep it below 48 with H100i water cooler..
I hear ya about the higher stock vid chips..run cool but can't get very high at all on oc's... It appears the lower end of the spectrum cab have more variance and so.e have high leakage whereas some don't and some can of very high and keep cool while others don't.. But I haven't seen many of these chips that stock as low as 1.29-1.30vid.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, I promised I'd explain why VBoost is better then VDroop and how Gigabyte handles LLC on at least the UD3, so here we go. (This is based on the latest BIOS)
> 
> Many of you probably know that it takes less voltage to do normal tasks with an OC then it does for long-therm stressing. Fairly known fact, suicide runs are done the same way. We also use Cool'n'Quiet to reduce power usage when the computer isn't in use, but it's not very effective for "normal" use where it puts us up to full speed and voltage anyway.
> 
> Gigabyte's most recent BIOS, for me, has LLC working this way:
> 
> *AUTO*: Whatever your board decides on... I have no idea what it wants to do sometimes, seems random.
> _Regular_: Keep voltage steady.
> _Medium_: +.025v
> _High_: +.05v
> _Very High_: +.075v
> _Extreme_: +.1v
> 
> I'll use my chip at 5Ghz for this example.
> 
> When I'm just doing normal things like web browsing, I can be stable forever on just 1.5v. However, when I'm playing a game, I'll need 1.525-1.536v. When I'm stressing with IBT, I'll need 1.55-1.56v. Knowing this, my best LLC choice would be "High", to add up-to .05v under maximum load. It won't boost that high all the time, or even most of the time, but when I do need it, it's there. Normal overclocking would have me riding at 1.55v all the time, but this way I can allow less voltage to go through the CPU when I need it less, like an overclocker's version of C'n'Q.
> 
> The idea is to find the offset between full-load voltage and normal use voltage and adjust accordingly. Makes Overclocking more complicated by adding in another factor, but if you use it right, it can pay off. These chips draw a lot of power under load, this can make a fair dent in it.


question about your previous post about your vid ( i want to know how you determine it )
no mater what chip i put in my board it is 1.42 or 1.41v depending on board unless turbo is disabled.

is that what you mean disabling turbo to determine vid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I strongly recommend the Swiftech H220. It is configured to be far more quiet than any Corsair cooling product. It will also in most circumstances give lower temps than any Corsair product.


+1000 swiftech has done nothing but right to me. amazing customer service and i do mean amazing. even with rmas ( no personal experience here but i have read A TON on the forums
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I've tried all kinds of settings. Nothing seems to work with this chip but I don't think it is really the chips fault. I "had" it stable @ 4.6 with 1.37-1.39 vcore. Then boom goes my power supply melting the 8 pin cpu connector to the motherboard. Long story short I think when the power supply blew it funked up my chip. Now I can't even get 4.4 stable. And no, it wasn't some el cheapo power supply I was using, it was a Seasonic g-series 550w. And it went KABLOOOOOOEY!!! Anyhow I am about to rma this chip for another. It's sitting on my counter all boxed and ready to go. In a way I'm glad I found out it was the chip. I was about to return a perfectly beautiful 990fxa-ud5 thinking it had to be the boards fault. Nothing wrong with the board. It runs my old 955 @ 4GHz all day and all night. 8350 @ 4.4? Freezes, spontaneously reboots, random crashing cores. I'm hoping this will be my last rma for awhile. Sent back the Seasonic psu back last week. Sending out the blown motherboard this week. Sending out the blown 8350 today if my wife gets back in time. BTW, I have nothing but good things to say about Newegg and thier customer service. They have taken good care of me so far.


also +100 newegg never has done me wrong one time.

side note still not stable may be dropping core at 62 socket going to up cooling


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, I promised I'd explain why VBoost is better then VDroop and how Gigabyte handles LLC on at least the UD3, so here we go. (This is based on the latest BIOS)
> 
> Many of you probably know that it takes less voltage to do normal tasks with an OC then it does for long-therm stressing. Fairly known fact, suicide runs are done the same way. We also use Cool'n'Quiet to reduce power usage when the computer isn't in use, but it's not very effective for "normal" use where it puts us up to full speed and voltage anyway.
> 
> Gigabyte's most recent BIOS, for me, has LLC working this way:
> 
> *AUTO*: Whatever your board decides on... I have no idea what it wants to do sometimes, seems random.
> _Regular_: Keep voltage steady.
> _Medium_: +.025v
> _High_: +.05v
> _Very High_: +.075v
> _Extreme_: +.1v
> 
> I'll use my chip at 5Ghz for this example.
> 
> When I'm just doing normal things like web browsing, I can be stable forever on just 1.5v. However, when I'm playing a game, I'll need 1.525-1.536v. When I'm stressing with IBT, I'll need 1.55-1.56v. Knowing this, my best LLC choice would be "High", to add up-to .05v under maximum load. It won't boost that high all the time, or even most of the time, but when I do need it, it's there. Normal overclocking would have me riding at 1.55v all the time, but this way I can allow less voltage to go through the CPU when I need it less, like an overclocker's version of C'n'Q.
> 
> The idea is to find the offset between full-load voltage and normal use voltage and adjust accordingly. Makes Overclocking more complicated by adding in another factor, but if you use it right, it can pay off. These chips draw a lot of power under load, this can make a fair dent in it.
> 
> 
> 
> question about your previous post about your vid ( i want to know how you determine it )
> no mater what chip i put in my board it is 1.42 or 1.41v depending on board unless turbo is disabled.
> 
> is that what you mean disabling turbo to determine vid?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I strongly recommend the Swiftech H220. It is configured to be far more quiet than any Corsair cooling product. It will also in most circumstances give lower temps than any Corsair product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1000 swiftech has done nothing but right to me. amazing customer service and i do mean amazing. even with rmas ( no personal experience here but i have read A TON on the forums
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I've tried all kinds of settings. Nothing seems to work with this chip but I don't think it is really the chips fault. I "had" it stable @ 4.6 with 1.37-1.39 vcore. Then boom goes my power supply melting the 8 pin cpu connector to the motherboard. Long story short I think when the power supply blew it funked up my chip. Now I can't even get 4.4 stable. And no, it wasn't some el cheapo power supply I was using, it was a Seasonic g-series 550w. And it went KABLOOOOOOEY!!! Anyhow I am about to rma this chip for another. It's sitting on my counter all boxed and ready to go. In a way I'm glad I found out it was the chip. I was about to return a perfectly beautiful 990fxa-ud5 thinking it had to be the boards fault. Nothing wrong with the board. It runs my old 955 @ 4GHz all day and all night. 8350 @ 4.4? Freezes, spontaneously reboots, random crashing cores. I'm hoping this will be my last rma for awhile. Sent back the Seasonic psu back last week. Sending out the blown motherboard this week. Sending out the blown 8350 today if my wife gets back in time. BTW, I have nothing but good things to say about Newegg and thier customer service. They have taken good care of me so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also +100 newegg never has done me wrong one time.
> 
> side note still not stable may be dropping core at 62 socket going to up cooling
Click to expand...

The voltage you get in CPU-Z while idle with all power saving features and turbo off, yes.

Gigabyte boards are nice enough to tell you the stock vid straight up in the voltage section in the MIT tab as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The voltage you get in CPU-Z while idle with all power saving features and turbo off, yes.
> 
> Gigabyte boards are nice enough to tell you the stock vid straight up in the voltage section in the MIT tab as well.


sweet both my chips have been 1.325























wont let me give your rep i assume because you are a mod..... sorry ; ;

fyi i like gigabyte boards used to only buy them ... now though i have to admit i prefer asus i fell in love with my saberkitty


----------



## EvylCyn

So I've been stalking this forum for the last few months and reading my way thru the majority of the last 995 pages... however today my FX-8350 came in the mail.







So without any further to do, It's time to start asking some questions. LOT# on the chip is 1252PGT. I've read that it is the "Christmas Batch" other then that, I've come up empty-handed on what the performance is on this batch. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> So I've been stalking this forum for the last few months and reading my way thru the majority of the last 995 pages... however today my FX-8350 came in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So without any further to do, It's time to start asking some questions. LOT# on the chip is 1252PGT. I've read that it is the "Christmas Batch" other then that, I've come up empty-handed on what the performance is on this batch. Anyone have any info?


welcome and sorry no i do not have info on that chip


----------



## EvylCyn

Thanks Mega Man for the welcome! I'll be putting together my first build in about 15 years once all the pieces get here. So I'll be around asking questions every now and again also taking pics of the build as it progresses . I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## cssorkinman

Little update on my second 8350 build.
The new chip is very similar to the first , taking 1.53 volts to be stable at 5 Ghz. However it does run about 10 C hotter than the first chip ( stress programs above 4.8ghz), even with what is supposed to be a better cooler ( thermaltake extreme water 2.0 VS H-100).
A few observations about the ASUS CHV -Z . Very sexy looking board , the red led's look great. Overclocking options galore, I get the feeling I'm over-equipped and under-talented







. It will take some studying for me to get the most out of this mobo. Very difficult to get any kind of a serious overclock without using the LLC options, big V-droops. With LLC enabled however, once the load is applied the voltage is rock steady - the graphs in OCCT look like the patient dun kicked the bucket ___/\__/\ _______________________________________









The Kingston hyperX 128 SSD is the bees knees, 555mbs reads,510 mbs writes just like the box says - verified by AIDA64's disc benchmark








1TB WD Caviar Black nothing new there, just speedy, secure storage.
Seasonic 750 watt X series psu - again not much to tell there - solid unit.

Gigabyte 7970, runs super cool ( and quiet ) 31C idle 48C tops so far. 1000 mhz default core with plenty of gas left in the tank , should be fun to push it when I get the time.

Coolermaster Styker - Nice looking case, HUGE - left for the day and while I was gone a homeless family moved into it







. So many features, I like the fan controls, good cable management, good airflow, plenty of cable length for the fans , front IO , controls etc. Decent quality , the fans it came with are very quiet, except for a low "whooosh" being heard when they are set to high.

Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 mhz 16 GB ( 4x4) Kit. Really haven't had time to play with these, but I can't get them to boot at 2400 mhz using factory settings, it would appear that it is going to take some finesse to get them to run at their rated speed ( 2400 mhz is the top setting on the motherboard for memory divider - new for the Z model from what i am lead to believe).

LG blue ray DVD drive ... yes ... I'm aware this is an overclocking forum and well, talking about a DVD drive is about as interesting as watching a rain delay during a golf tournament, but darn it, I really like this thing!
It was cheap , looks nice and runs very quietly- grab one if you get the chance







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136252
7.7 Windows 7 WEI everything stock.
I'll post some benches when I get some time.


----------



## Xero Omega1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> So I've been stalking this forum for the last few months and reading my way thru the majority of the last 995 pages... however today my FX-8350 came in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So without any further to do, It's time to start asking some questions. LOT# on the chip is 1252PGT. I've read that it is the "Christmas Batch" other then that, I've come up empty-handed on what the performance is on this batch. Anyone have any info?


Same batch as mine! XD Havent played with it yet, so I can't be of much service till later. :/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Little update on my second 8350 build.
> The new chip is very similar to the first , taking 1.53 volts to be stable at 5 Ghz. However it does run about 10 C hotter than the first chip ( stress programs above 4.8ghz), even with what is supposed to be a better cooler ( thermaltake extreme water 2.0 VS H-100).
> A few observations about the ASUS CHV -Z . Very sexy looking board , the red led's look great. Overclocking options galore, I get the feeling I'm over-equipped and under-talented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will take some studying for me to get the most out of this mobo. Very difficult to get any kind of a serious overclock without using the LLC options, big V-droops. With LLC enabled however, once the load is applied the voltage is rock steady - the graphs in OCCT look like the patient dun kicked the bucket ___/\__/\ _______________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kingston hyperX 128 SSD is the bees knees, 555mbs reads,510 mbs writes just like the box says - verified by AIDA64's disc benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1TB WD Caviar Black nothing new there, just speedy, secure storage.
> Seasonic 750 watt X series psu - again not much to tell there - solid unit.
> 
> Gigabyte 7970, runs super cool ( and quiet ) 31C idle 48C tops so far. 1000 mhz default core with plenty of gas left in the tank , should be fun to push it when I get the time.
> 
> Coolermaster Styker - Nice looking case, HUGE - left for the day and while I was gone a homeless family moved into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So many features, I like the fan controls, good cable management, good airflow, plenty of cable length for the fans , front IO , controls etc. Decent quality , the fans it came with are very quiet, except for a low "whooosh" being heard when they are set to high.
> 
> Kingston HyperX Beast 2400 mhz 16 GB ( 4x4) Kit. Really haven't had time to play with these, but I can't get them to boot at 2400 mhz using factory settings, it would appear that it is going to take some finesse to get them to run at their rated speed ( 2400 mhz is the top setting on the motherboard for memory divider - new for the Z model from what i am lead to believe).
> 
> 
> LG blue ray DVD drive ... yes ... I'm aware this is an overclocking forum and well, talking about a DVD drive is about as interesting as watching a rain delay during a golf tournament, but darn it, I really like this thing!
> It was cheap , looks nice and runs very quietly- grab one if you get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136252
> 7.7 Windows 7 WEI everything stock.
> I'll post some benches when I get some time.


heh i <3 my blue ray drive have one for meh and one for the wife
my only gripe is not even china has 128gb blurays that i can find.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129072


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## EvylCyn

Quote:


> Same batch as mine! XD Havent played with it yet, so I can't be of much service till later. :/


Good to know, keep me posted with your findings


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://valid.canardpc.com/2738237

8350 @ 4.8GHz 19x253 = 4823MHz 1.44V
HTT: 2538MHz Stock volts.
CPUNB: 2538MHz 1.25V.
RAM: 2030 9-11-10-27
Cooler: Air cooled with phanteks ph-tc14pe and 2 Thermalright TY-141 Fans.
Mobo: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R.1


----------



## jamalakj

what should i do to get it at 5ghz?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamalakj*
> 
> 
> 
> what should i do to get it at 5ghz?


More volts, im 99% sure you arent stable at those speeds and volts.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> Good to know, keep me posted with your findings


Well... You could pop it in and find out!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well... You could pop it in and find out!


Rated 18


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



lol thats the same thing my girlfriend said to me last week


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> More volts, im 99% sure you arent stable at those speeds and volts.


Yea that would be a crazy awesome chip if you were near 5ghz at almost stock voltage. To find out if your chip can even DO 5ghz you could do what I did: crank the voltage to 1.55 and set it to 5ghz. If it boots you should be able to do it. (Mine didn't, highest it would go is 4.925)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey KyadCK do you mind adding me to the owners club?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey KyadCK do you mind adding me to the owners club?


Read the OP, it's on you.

A big thanks to Bitemarks btw, for being awesome and converting the OP to BBCode. Future edits should be much easier now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Read the OP, it's on you.
> 
> A big thanks to Bitemarks btw, for being awesome and converting the OP to BBCode. Future edits should be much easier now.


Sorry what am i missing?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Read the OP, it's on you.
> 
> A big thanks to Bitemarks btw, for being awesome and converting the OP to BBCode. Future edits should be much easier now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry what am i missing?
Click to expand...

The bit that was lost in the last OP edit. It's back now.

Also, OP edited for easier way to get the ClubSig now that it's in BBCode.


----------



## EnJoY

Just picked up an FX 8350. Stepping: 1252PGT - Batch: 0507

The database here is severely lacking week and batch info for me to compare too unfortunately.







But I'll know the results of it soon enough.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's also not backed by Corsair's warranty. Corsair wins.
> 
> If you're going to buy a custom loop, do it right the first time.


It has a 3 year warranty from what I have gathered from their website. Swiftech is a company that produces custom loop products. There is absolutely nothing inferior about this product. So doing it right is your opinion and mine differs, and I'll stick to my guns.This product has been tested against a Raystorm 240 and held its own.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It has a 3 year warranty from what I have gathered from their website. Swiftech is a company that produces custom loop products. There is absolutely nothing inferior about this product. So doing it right is your opinion and mine differs, and I'll stick to my guns.This product has been tested against a Raystorm 240 and held its own.


plus they have near-NONE of the pump issues any of the rebranded aio kits have had and have a longer warranty to boot, swiftech both designed and built this pump from ground up i think it is gonna be a revolution in pumps for custom water cooling. ( they will be putting it out in different blocks and standalone ( anyway the plans are so far ) ) and it has an unheard of 60,000 hour mtbf run time


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's also not backed by Corsair's warranty. Corsair wins.
> 
> If you're going to buy a custom loop, do it right the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 3 year warranty from what I have gathered from their website. Swiftech is a company that produces custom loop products. There is absolutely nothing inferior about this product. So doing it right is your opinion and mine differs, and I'll stick to my guns.This product has been tested against a Raystorm 240 and held its own.
Click to expand...

You misunderstand.

There is a big difference between warranty length, and what a company will do to fix the situation if something goes wrong. Corsair is one of the best at fixing the problem, having replaced entire rigs of people when their AIOs broke down and leaked on the computer.

When at if (huge if) Swiftech does that, I'll consider it. Until then, Corsair wins, and if you're going to buy a custom loop, do it right the first time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Kingston Hyper X Beasts, living up to their name









http://valid.canardpc.com/2738826


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Kingston Hyper X Beasts, living up to their name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2738826


nice welcome to the fx8350 with 2400 mem club.... XD totally should make one .... can you run 4 slots? just wondering because mine will got get stable with 4 dimms....


----------



## cssorkinman

I haven't tried 4 @ 2400. But it was simple to get them to run like this .
Check this out


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I haven't tried 4 @ 2400. But it was simple to get them to run like this .
> Check this out


them is nice numbers ~


----------



## cssorkinman

Holy crap!







My best ever


lol goofy program


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best ever
> 
> 
> lol goofy program


do share your timings !!!! ( all of them please ) ( the ones an auto tell me what they set to please !!!!!!

edit just found out 1 your using a diff version then me and 2 alot of people are getting low scores with maxxmem vs others. apearantly maxmem has issues with vishara


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Read the OP, it's on you.
> 
> A big thanks to Bitemarks btw, for being awesome and converting the OP to BBCode. Future edits should be much easier now.


Hey KyadCk, I noticed your sig (one of them) and the 5Ghz club.. you're on the list at 5.2Ghz...just curious if that is your daily setup? I assume not..but curious. And at 5.2Ghz (or anything at or above 5Ghz) do you get a noticeable improvement worth using? At that higher clock..and voltage, for most it's hard to get 100% stable although it'll run windows and various apps, etc.. but if stable..doesn't the benchmarks and performance actually drop for you? I too can get 5.2Ghz stable..but it (and 5Ghz) actually gets lower IBT Gflops scores and other lower benchmark numbers making that oc useless, no?
I have found one level (at 5.035Ghz) that I seemed to find the sweet spot that was basically the same or just a smidge higher then my outputs at 4.9Ghz.. but for the extra heat and voltage I figured it's not worth it other then to simply say, ya, I can oc to 5Ghz+ stable on my chip..

*Just curious if you or others out there run 5Ghz+ as their daily with these chips and if so does it actually still proportionally increase in benchmarks and performance as compared to the 4.6-4.9GHz oc's?*


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Hey KyadCk, I noticed your sig (one of them) and the 5Ghz club.. you're on the list at 5.2Ghz...just curious if that is your daily setup? I assume not..but curious. And at 5.2Ghz (or anything at or above 5Ghz) do you get a noticeable improvement worth using? At that higher clock..and voltage, for most it's hard to get 100% stable although it'll run windows and various apps, etc.. but if stable..doesn't the benchmarks and performance actually drop for you? I too can get 5.2Ghz stable..but it (and 5Ghz) actually gets lower IBT Gflops scores and other lower benchmark numbers making that oc useless, no?
> I have found one level (at 5.035Ghz) that I seemed to find the sweet spot that was basically the same or just a smidge higher then my outputs at 4.9Ghz.. but for the extra heat and voltage I figured it's not worth it other then to simply say, ya, I can oc to 5Ghz+ stable on my chip..
> 
> *Just curious if you or others out there run 5Ghz+ as their daily with these chips and if so does it actually still proportionally increase in benchmarks and performance as compared to the 4.6-4.9GHz oc's?*


Ill do some benches for you from a few games with the different clocks. I did have some screenshots but i lost my data couple of weeks ago.

I do run 5ghz daily and gaming gonna try at 5.1ghz as temps are great with new res/pump

i dont think there was much between 4.9ghz and 5ghz. Its just bragging rights 









i used to run at 4.8ghz and just game at 5ghz but since i got my new res/pump ive been at 5ghz daily


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Read the OP, it's on you.
> 
> A big thanks to Bitemarks btw, for being awesome and converting the OP to BBCode. Future edits should be much easier now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey KyadCk, I noticed your sig (one of them) and the 5Ghz club.. you're on the list at 5.2Ghz...just curious if that is your daily setup? I assume not..but curious. And at 5.2Ghz (or anything at or above 5Ghz) do you get a noticeable improvement worth using? At that higher clock..and voltage, for most it's hard to get 100% stable although it'll run windows and various apps, etc.. but if stable..doesn't the benchmarks and performance actually drop for you? I too can get 5.2Ghz stable..but it (and 5Ghz) actually gets lower IBT Gflops scores and other lower benchmark numbers making that oc useless, no?
> I have found one level (at 5.035Ghz) that I seemed to find the sweet spot that was basically the same or just a smidge higher then my outputs at 4.9Ghz.. but for the extra heat and voltage I figured it's not worth it other then to simply say, ya, I can oc to 5Ghz+ stable on my chip..
> 
> *Just curious if you or others out there run 5Ghz+ as their daily with these chips and if so does it actually still proportionally increase in benchmarks and performance as compared to the 4.6-4.9GHz oc's?*
Click to expand...

I HAD mine at 5 ghz 24/7. But I did so much fiddling around with it that it caused my system to be unstable and I didn't write down my stable settings. So now I'm back at stock and will find the 5 ghz setting again later.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Read the OP, it's on you.
> 
> A big thanks to Bitemarks btw, for being awesome and converting the OP to BBCode. Future edits should be much easier now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey KyadCk, I noticed your sig (one of them) and the 5Ghz club.. you're on the list at 5.2Ghz...just curious if that is your daily setup? I assume not..but curious. And at 5.2Ghz (or anything at or above 5Ghz) do you get a noticeable improvement worth using? At that higher clock..and voltage, for most it's hard to get 100% stable although it'll run windows and various apps, etc.. but if stable..doesn't the benchmarks and performance actually drop for you? I too can get 5.2Ghz stable..but it (and 5Ghz) actually gets lower IBT Gflops scores and other lower benchmark numbers making that oc useless, no?
> I have found one level (at 5.035Ghz) that I seemed to find the sweet spot that was basically the same or just a smidge higher then my outputs at 4.9Ghz.. but for the extra heat and voltage I figured it's not worth it other then to simply say, ya, I can oc to 5Ghz+ stable on my chip..
> 
> *Just curious if you or others out there run 5Ghz+ as their daily with these chips and if so does it actually still proportionally increase in benchmarks and performance as compared to the 4.6-4.9GHz oc's?*
Click to expand...

FX scales almost linearly, all the way up to 5Ghz and beyond. 5.0 gets me 8.6 in Cinebench, 5.2 gets me 8.86. Results in 3DMark go up as well.

5.2Ghz is not 24/7, but it is WPrime 1024m stable. Regardless, all the 5Ghz club wants is a CPU-Z. (So anyone who has 5Ghz, go join







)

I normally would run 5.0, but I've been encoding a lot of video every day, and the office gets hot between the 8 monitors, 2 laptops, ps3, 2 rigs and my amp. So I'm going to stay at 4.8 for now, where I don't pass 54C even with ambients at 28C.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> More volts, im 99% sure you arent stable at those speeds and volts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that would be a crazy awesome chip if you were near 5ghz at almost stock voltage. To find out if your chip can even DO 5ghz you could do what I did: crank the voltage to 1.55 and set it to 5ghz. If it boots you should be able to do it. (Mine didn't, highest it would go is 4.925)
Click to expand...

Another OCN member I know had one of these, the IMC on his chip died pretty quick, though. He RMA'd it after and he got a "normal" one. Just don't feed too much volts to it.


----------



## SwishaMane

Just picked up a FX 8350 today, and at first was terribly disappointed. My MAXXmem results at 4ghz stock, 933mhz RAM, also stock, and stock timings, was WEAK. Worse then my ddr3 1600 RAM on my 1100t. That aside, I have booted WIn7 at 1.55vCore at 5ghz, and ran Unigine Valley, and my temps are haywire.

Anyone else having temp reporting issues with the 8350? Idle on stock volts and speed Im between 9C and 13C, obviously not right, even for watercooling. CPU temp is reporting what I think is more accurate at 30C or so, and under load at 1.5vcore Im at 50C cores, CPU reporting 42. Im scared because IDK what the offset is. If its 20C, like i think, then my 50C is 70C!!! But my block is cool to touch, and GPU on same loop doesn't go over 45C...

I. Just. Don't. KNOW!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Just picked up a FX 8350 today, and at first was terribly disappointed. My MAXXmem results at 4ghz stock, 933mhz RAM, also stock, and stock timings, was WEAK. Worse then my ddr3 1600 RAM on my 1100t. That aside, I have booted WIn7 at 1.55vCore at 5ghz, and ran Unigine Valley, and my temps are haywire.
> 
> Anyone else having temp reporting issues with the 8350? Idle on stock volts and speed Im between 9C and 13C, obviously not right, even for watercooling. CPU temp is reporting what I think is more accurate at 30C or so, and under load at 1.5vcore Im at 50C cores, CPU reporting 42. Im scared because IDK what the offset is. If its 20C, like i think, then my 50C is 70C!!! But my block is cool to touch, and GPU on same loop doesn't go over 45C...
> 
> I. Just. Don't. KNOW!


WHY are you running the volts at 1.5??? NO WONDER IT GETS HOT! Those idle temps arent right, because you are readint it off of CORE TEMPS which are usually used for load temps.
Man 8350s are NOT like phenoms, you cant run them in 1.5 like phenoms can. Im running at 4.7 1.35V ATM.

Summarize please. What exactly do you need help with?

OFFSET WHAT??? OFFSET VOLTAGE?? Man be more SPECIFIC. i cant help you if you panic like that.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill do some benches for you from a few games with the different clocks. I did have some screenshots but i lost my data couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I do run 5ghz daily and gaming gonna try at 5.1ghz as temps are great with new res/pump
> 
> i dont think there was much between 4.9ghz and 5ghz. Its just bragging rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to run at 4.8ghz and just game at 5ghz but since i got my new res/pump ive been at 5ghz daily


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I HAD mine at 5 ghz 24/7. But I did so much fiddling around with it that it caused my system to be unstable and I didn't write down my stable settings. So now I'm back at stock and will find the 5 ghz setting again later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX scales almost linearly, all the way up to 5Ghz and beyond. 5.0 gets me 8.6 in Cinebench, 5.2 gets me 8.86. Results in 3DMark go up as well.
> 
> 5.2Ghz is not 24/7, but it is WPrime 1024m stable. Regardless, all the 5Ghz club wants is a CPU-Z. (So anyone who has 5Ghz, go join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I normally would run 5.0, but I've been encoding a lot of video every day, and the office gets hot between the 8 monitors, 2 laptops, ps3, 2 rigs and my amp. So I'm going to stay at 4.8 for now, where I don't pass 54C even with ambients at 28C.


Thanks for the info guys..I really want to know how this chip does on average at or above 5Ghz and if its a real improvement for most or just for show...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Just picked up a FX 8350 today, and at first was terribly disappointed. My MAXXmem results at 4ghz stock, 933mhz RAM, also stock, and stock timings, was WEAK. Worse then my ddr3 1600 RAM on my 1100t. That aside, I have booted WIn7 at 1.55vCore at 5ghz, and ran Unigine Valley, and my temps are haywire.
> 
> Anyone else having temp reporting issues with the 8350? Idle on stock volts and speed Im between 9C and 13C, obviously not right, even for watercooling. CPU temp is reporting what I think is more accurate at 30C or so, and under load at 1.5vcore Im at 50C cores, CPU reporting 42. Im scared because IDK what the offset is. If its 20C, like i think, then my 50C is 70C!!! But my block is cool to touch, and GPU on same loop doesn't go over 45C...
> 
> I. Just. Don't. KNOW!


Due to how AMD reads temps, Core temps are not accurate until 40C or so. For idle, read Socket, for load, read Core. There is no offset.

As for MAXXmem, ya, we know, PD doesn't play nice with it. Try AIDA's memory benchmark.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHY are you running the volts at 1.5??? NO WONDER IT GETS HOT! Those idle temps arent right, because you are readint it off of CORE TEMPS which are usually used for load temps.
> Man 8350s are NOT like phenoms, you cant run them in 1.5 like phenoms can. Im running at 4.7 1.35V ATM.
> 
> Summarize please. What exactly do you need help with?
> 
> OFFSET WHAT??? OFFSET VOLTAGE?? Man be more SPECIFIC. i cant help you if you panic like that.


Im not panicking, just not understanding exactly whats up. By offset im referring to idle core temp being substantially low compared to CPU idle temp in HWMonitor. I'm new to the bulldozer/piledriver architecture, so IDK what is safe and whats crazy voltages wise, i came from an 1100t that did 4.1 at 1.425vCore.

Im chilling at a cool 4.675ghz at 1.425v. Whats a safe CPU to NB voltage? My mobo is auto at 1.45v, seems high. If the temp sensors work over 40, then my max temp was a cool 52C, but it wasnt 100% either, it was just Unigine Valley, LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Im not panicking, just not understanding exactly whats up. By offset im referring to idle core temp being substantially low compared to CPU idle temp in HWMonitor. I'm new to the bulldozer/piledriver architecture, so IDK what is safe and whats crazy voltages wise, i came from an 1100t that did 4.1 at 1.425vCore.
> 
> Im chilling at a cool 4.675ghz at 1.425v. Whats a safe CPU to NB voltage? My mobo is auto at 1.45v, seems high. If the temp sensors work over 40, then my max temp was a cool 52C, but it wasnt 100% either, it was just Unigine Valley, LOL


You use Unigine valley to stress test your CPU? -.- .... i dont know what you mean by CPU to NB voltage. I assume you are asking for CPUNB volts. ASUS Thinks its acceptable to have 1.4V as auto CPUNB voltage which is HIGH so put it down to 1.185. The sensors/temp system works the same as phenom. Only difference is that FX gets a lot hotter at the same volts, but it doesnt need as much volts either.


----------



## electech13

What u guys think about the following CPU/NB voltage (1.4v)? I always figured that was too high..no one ever posts that level for any of their oc's. I only ask this because there were several AUTO setups that the board (Sabertooth 990FX r2) would put it to that on its own...worked fine and didn't run the board or vrm's hot.
When it comes to my oc's I typically need to run it at 1.35v or higher and at 4.8Ghz+ I always use 1.4v for the best performance AND stability.

So what do u think about that voltage level overall?
Thanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> What u guys think about the following CPU/NB voltage (1.4v)? I always figured that was too high..no one ever posts that level for any of their oc's. I only ask this because there were several AUTO setups that the board (Sabertooth 990FX r2) would put it to that on its own...worked fine and didn't run the board or vrm's hot.
> When it comes to my oc's I typically need to run it at 1.35v or higher and at 4.8Ghz+ I always use 1.4v for the best performance AND stability.
> 
> So what do u think about that voltage level overall?
> Thanks


If you read my post above you would see what i wrote about CPUNB volts...

ASUS THINKS 1.4V is acceptable. Those volts WILL make your CPU hot. If your CPUNB isnt crazy high (not over 2600) then you should be fine with 1.185V - 1.25V

Man you guys...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Im not panicking, just not understanding exactly whats up. By offset im referring to idle core temp being substantially low compared to CPU idle temp in HWMonitor. I'm new to the bulldozer/piledriver architecture, so IDK what is safe and whats crazy voltages wise, i came from an 1100t that did 4.1 at 1.425vCore.
> 
> Im chilling at a cool 4.675ghz at 1.425v. Whats a safe CPU to NB voltage? My mobo is auto at 1.45v, seems high. If the temp sensors work over 40, then my max temp was a cool 52C, but it wasnt 100% either, it was just Unigine Valley, LOL


Welcome to the club Swisha. nice to see a fellow 939 member around here







.
Did you add your information to the spreadsheet in the OP? If not , please take time to do so







.

I've been having a blast with my 8350's, I'm sure you will too.
To the Regulars in here that don't know Swisha, he's a very knowledgeable and helpful sort that I'm sure will be an asset in this thread


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome to the club Swisha. nice to see a fellow 939 member around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Did you add your information to the spreadsheet in the OP? If not , please take time to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been having a blast with my 8350's, I'm sure you will too.
> To the Regulars in here that don't know Swisha, he's a very knowledgeable and helpful sort that I'm sure will be an asset in this thread


Yea..


----------



## SwishaMane

My sabertooth is failing to boot at 1.4v CPU/NB and under. My NB is also VERY capable of 2900mhz NB, and currently at 2800. The sabertooth is defaulting at AUTO 1.45 CPU/NB. VRMs are gettign warm, but I have active cooling on them, so temp. is reasonable. Wish i could do 1.25 or so.

Like I said, I am new to this chip as of today, trying to get a grip on her. Never had a BD / PD before.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> My sabertooth is failing to boot at 1.4v CPU/NB and under. My NB is also VERY capable of 2900mhz NB, and currently at 2800. The sabertooth is defaulting at AUTO 1.45 CPU/NB. VRMs are gettign warm, but I have active cooling on them, so temp. is reasonable. Wish i could do 1.25 or so.
> 
> Like I said, I am new to this chip as of today, trying to get a grip on her. Never had a BD / PD before.


Man lower your CPUNB. FX Doesnt benefit as much from CPUNB speed as phenoms. lower it to 2400-2600 and lower voltage to 1.25 or something for CPUNB. Dont play by phenom rules.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Man lower your CPUNB. FX Doesnt benefit as much from CPUNB speed as phenoms. lower it to 2400-2600 and lower voltage to 1.25 or something for CPUNB. Dont play by phenom rules.


K, will do.


----------



## SwishaMane

K, stressing 100% all cores at 4.6ghz, 200x23 at 1.425vCore, at 1.25v CPU/NB, 2600 Nb, 2600ht, stable so far, (only been 15 mins or so) and temps havent gone above 35C core, but socket is reading 45C. What max OC could I attempt at 1.425 to 1.45vCore? 4.8? I REALLY want 5ghz, I now my chip will do it! I had it once with insane CPU and CPU/NB volts,









I spoke too soon, had 2 cores error. This chip is fail. Temps were good, volts are good, IDK...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Bump your FSB aswell for added stability. If you got a custom loop you can do 1.48-1.5. but i wouldnt advice that on an... Ughhghghg..... h100.


----------



## Rangerjr1

FSB MAN. Dont lock it to the stock like Intel guys! You got AMD because you are BETTER at fine tuning!!! fine tune the FSB and multiplier. Get an FSB of 210-290. Should give you some extra stability.


----------



## SwishaMane

MY loop is infintely better then some All-in-one deal. LOTs of hard work on my loop. And yeah, I'm just keeping FSB stock for now til i figure out whats going on with this chip.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> MY loop is infintely better then some All-in-one deal. LOTs of hard work on my loop. And yeah, I'm just keeping FSB stock for now til i figure out whats going on with this chip.


FSB, FSB, FSB. Its IMPORTANT. It WILL make a difference.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> FSB MAN. Dont lock it to the stock like Intel guys! You got AMD because you are BETTER at fine tuning!!! fine tune the FSB and multiplier. Get an FSB of 210-290. Should give you some extra stability.


Different motherboards do different things, and adding FSB by no means adds stability. In fact, depending on FSB deadzones, his chip may just fail no matter what voltage he throws at it.

Plus, H100s can candle 1.5v and 4.8-5Ghz, so I have no idea what you're going on about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> K, stressing 100% all cores at 4.6ghz, 200x23 at 1.425vCore, at 1.25v CPU/NB, 2600 Nb, 2600ht, stable so far, (only been 15 mins or so) and temps havent gone above 35C core, but socket is reading 45C. What max OC could I attempt at 1.425 to 1.45vCore? 4.8? I REALLY want 5ghz, I now my chip will do it! I had it once with insane CPU and CPU/NB volts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon, had 2 cores error. This chip is fail. Temps were good, volts are good, IDK...


Drop NB back to stock 2200 and auto volts, there's no need to overclock it at all. Keep it at ram speed or better. OCing it is a liability, and something that should be done after you find your stable OC.

1.45v may get you 4.8Ghz, but it probably won't. 1.475v should.

CPU VDDA to 2.6-2.65v can help a bit at higher frequencies. It helps less on ASUS boards then Giga ones, but a few people said it helped them stabilize. Also if I recal correctly, there was a power management option to set to 130%, but I don't remember what it's called.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome to the club Swisha. nice to see a fellow 939 member around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Did you add your information to the spreadsheet in the OP? If not , please take time to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been having a blast with my 8350's, I'm sure you will too.
> To the Regulars in here that don't know Swisha, he's a very knowledgeable and helpful sort that I'm sure will be an asset in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea..
Click to expand...

Keep the disrespect out of this thread, no one here wants it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> MY loop is infintely better then some All-in-one deal. LOTs of hard work on my loop. And yeah, I'm just keeping FSB stock for now til i figure out whats going on with this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> FSB, FSB, FSB. Its IMPORTANT. It WILL make a difference.
Click to expand...

No. It won't. We've had several people try FSB clocking vs Multi clocking here, results were the same.

The only thing that FSB might help is a while back on an old BIOS, ASUS boards did not want to go over 23.5 Multi for some reason.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Drop NB back to stock 2200 and auto volts, there's no need to overclock it at all. Keep it at ram speed or better. OCing it is a liability, and something that should be done after you find your stable OC.


I still storngly advice you to NOT do this if its on an asus board. it will jump your CPUNB to 1.4V and add un needed heat to the CPU.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Drop NB back to stock 2200 and auto volts, there's no need to overclock it at all. Keep it at ram speed or better. OCing it is a liability, and something that should be done after you find your stable OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I still storngly advice you to NOT do this if its on an asus board. it will jump your CPUNB to 1.4V and add un needed heat to the CPU.
Click to expand...

Fine. 2200 and "stock" voltage then. 1.2v.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fine. 2200 and "stock" voltage then. 1.2v.


1.2V sounds fine.


----------



## SwishaMane

Im gonna get you guys a screenshot of my BIOS settings soon.


----------



## yoda2012bully

Hi is there anyone on here that has there 8350 stable at 5ghz needing help thank you


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoda2012bully*
> 
> Hi is there anyone on here that has there 8350 stable at 5ghz needing help thank you


We dont help bullies!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> K, stressing 100% all cores at 4.6ghz, 200x23 at 1.425vCore, at 1.25v CPU/NB, 2600 Nb, 2600ht, stable so far, (only been 15 mins or so) and temps havent gone above 35C core, but socket is reading 45C. What max OC could I attempt at 1.425 to 1.45vCore? 4.8? I REALLY want 5ghz, I now my chip will do it! I had it once with insane CPU and CPU/NB volts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon, had 2 cores error. This chip is fail. Temps were good, volts are good, IDK...


Both of my 8350's need 1.536 volts at load ( minimum) to pass 20 runs of IBT @ 5 Ghz. Different lot numbers, boards , ram, psu's etc. but the volts they need for 5 ghz are the same.


----------



## SwishaMane

ouch, my loop is nice, but not that nice to cool 1.55vCore at 100% load... I just passed 30 mins on prime95 at 4.7 at 1.45vCore, and I was at 49C core, socket was reporting 59C. VRMs were warm, but not hot.

Here were the settings on my R1 Sabertooth





EDIT: Oh jeez, yellow text for the lose... The values to the left are the same settings as the colored values. LOL


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> FSB MAN. Dont lock it to the stock like Intel guys! You got AMD because you are BETTER at fine tuning!!!


I thought it was because he didn't have enough money for a proper i5-3570K + Z77 system...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> I thought it was because he didn't have enough money for a proper i5-3570K...


What the fork did you just forking say about me, you little dongle? I'll have you know I graduated top of my sales class at ITT Tech, and I've been involved in numerous tech related conferences, and I have over 300 confirmed complaints filed on my fellow coworkers. I am trained in feminist ideology and I'm the forker in the entire tech sales division. You are nothing to me but just another oppressor . I will wipe you the fork out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my forking words. You think you can get away with saying that dongle like that to me over the Internet? Think again, forker. As we speak I am contacting my network of feminists and your job is being is being taken right now so you better prepare for the storm, dongle. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're forking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can contact HR in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with tweets. Not only am I extensively trained in ethical workplace conduct , but I have access to the entire arsenal of the SRS and feminist movement and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable dongle off the face of the continent, you little dong. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little clever joke was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your forking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddongling idiot. I will fork dongle all over you and you will drown in it. You're forking dead, kiddo.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What the fork did you just forking say about me, you little dongle? I'll have you know I graduated top of my sales class at ITT Tech, and I've been involved in numerous tech related conferences, and I have over 300 confirmed complaints filed on my fellow coworkers. I am trained in feminist ideology and I'm the forker in the entire tech sales division. You are nothing to me but just another oppressor . I will wipe you the fork out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my forking words. You think you can get away with saying that dongle like that to me over the Internet? Think again, forker. As we speak I am contacting my network of feminists and your job is being is being taken right now so you better prepare for the storm, dongle. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're forking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can contact HR in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with tweets. Not only am I extensively trained in ethical workplace conduct , but I have access to the entire arsenal of the SRS and feminist movement and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable dongle off the face of the continent, you little dong. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little clever joke was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your forking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddongling idiot. I will fork dongle all over you and you will drown in it. You're forking dead, kiddo.


OK, that was really funny! But good luck, I'm behind 7 proxies...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> OK, that was really funny! But good luck, I'm behind 7 proxies...


Just couldnt stop myself ahahhaha


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> OK, that was really funny! But good luck, I'm behind 7 proxies...


Strange sense of humour if that is what relates to the word funny


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Strange sense of humour if that is what relates to the word funny


Google "Adria Richards" and you'll get it.


----------



## SwishaMane

Hes behind 7 proxies... LOL, probably a WinXP firewall...Anyway, back to the subject at hand...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You misunderstand.
> 
> There is a big difference between warranty length, and what a company will do to fix the situation if something goes wrong. Corsair is one of the best at fixing the problem, having replaced entire rigs of people when their AIOs broke down and leaked on the computer.
> 
> When at if (huge if) Swiftech does that, I'll consider it. Until then, Corsair wins, and if you're going to buy a custom loop, do it right the first time.


I understand the issue you raise. But since this has the capability of expansion to custom loop standards you could not have a guarantee for the rig damage once it is expanded. The likelihood is at some point someone will opt for a second radiator or a gpu block. If the unit is not expanded it has less of a chance of leak damage then a Corsair unit has, as its fittings and tubing is far superior . I am sure a Ray storm does not guarantee against rig damage from leaks either.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What the fork did you just forking say about me, you little dongle? I'll have you know I graduated top of my sales class at ITT Tech, and I've been involved in numerous tech related conferences, and I have over 300 confirmed complaints filed on my fellow coworkers. I am trained in feminist ideology and I'm the forker in the entire tech sales division. You are nothing to me but just another oppressor . I will wipe you the fork out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my forking words. You think you can get away with saying that dongle like that to me over the Internet? Think again, forker. As we speak I am contacting my network of feminists and your job is being is being taken right now so you better prepare for the storm, dongle. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're forking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can contact HR in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with tweets. Not only am I extensively trained in ethical workplace conduct , but I have access to the entire arsenal of the SRS and feminist movement and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable dongle off the face of the continent, you little dong. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little clever joke was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your forking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddongling idiot. I will fork dongle all over you and you will drown in it. You're forking dead, kiddo.


Oh geez, it finally made its way off of 4chan...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh geez, it finally made its way off of 4chan...


i got it off of 9gag XDDD you should join le 9gag army ; ))


----------



## cssorkinman

How's this for a score? 4.8 GHZ on the Vish, stock settings on the 7970
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6238310


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You misunderstand.
> 
> There is a big difference between warranty length, and what a company will do to fix the situation if something goes wrong. Corsair is one of the best at fixing the problem, having replaced entire rigs of people when their AIOs broke down and leaked on the computer.
> 
> When at if (huge if) Swiftech does that, I'll consider it. Until then, Corsair wins, and if you're going to buy a custom loop, do it right the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the issue you raise. *But since this has the capability of expansion to custom loop* standards you could not have a guarantee for the rig damage once it is expanded. *The likelihood is at some point someone will opt for a second radiator or a gpu block.* If the unit is not expanded it has *less of a chance of leak damage then a Corsair unit has*, as its fittings and tubing is far superior . I am sure a *Ray storm does not guarantee against rig damage from leaks either.*
Click to expand...

Then buy a real loop. Otherwise, you can with corsair as well if you are fine with breaking warranty.

Then buy a real loop.

Making things up, zero proof. Don't defend something based on assumption.

They don't, because it's a Custom loop you put together yourself. It just happens to be in a kit. They only cover the parts in the kit.

You can defend the Swiftech all you like, but it does not beat corsair in the AIO field simply because of warranty and customer service. It wins in performance, great, but if you want performance, you should just buy a real kit the first time instead of a kiddie toy version unless you plan to hand it off to another rig you own later. The pump/block is not going to survive the transition to a full loop, and the Rad isn't worth that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> I thought it was because he didn't have enough money for a proper i5-3570K + Z77 system...


I notice you still don't have an 8300 chip and are still provoking fights. Get out and go back to the Intel subforum.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by svenge
> 
> I thought it was because he didn't have enough money for a proper i5-3570K + Z77 system...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you still don't have an 8300 chip and are still provoking fights. Get out and go back to the Intel subforum.
Click to expand...

Thank you...


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How's this for a score? 4.8 GHZ on the Vish, stock settings on the 7970
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6238310


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How's this for a score? 4.8 GHZ on the Vish, stock settings on the 7970
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6238310


Looks about right. I get ~9200 with my [email protected] and my [email protected]/1700. Why don't you overclock your 7970?


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Different motherboards do different things, and adding FSB by no means adds stability. In fact, depending on FSB deadzones, his chip may just fail no matter what voltage he throws at it.
> 
> Plus, H100s can candle 1.5v and 4.8-5Ghz, so I have no idea what you're going on about.
> Drop NB back to stock 2200 and auto volts, there's no need to overclock it at all. Keep it at ram speed or better. OCing it is a liability, and something that should be done after you find your stable OC.
> 
> 1.45v may get you 4.8Ghz, but it probably won't. 1.475v should.
> 
> CPU VDDA to 2.6-2.65v can help a bit at higher frequencies. It helps less on ASUS boards then Giga ones, but a few people said it helped them stabilize. Also if I recal correctly, there was a power management option to set to 130%, but I don't remember what it's called.
> Keep the disrespect out of this thread, no one here wants it.
> No. It won't. We've had several people try FSB clocking vs Multi clocking here, results were the same.
> 
> The only thing that FSB might help is a while back on an old BIOS, ASUS boards did not want to go over 23.5 Multi for some reason.


Bang on with all of this here ^^^...and i've experienced much of this too.. I was always under the impression (in the past with various other chips) that more FSB was better for perfomance (not necessarily stability) at the same oc clocks as with multi..but on this chip.. the jury is still out.. i see a bit of improvement at some steps but not consistent and not by much..

As for the H100(s)..they do pretty damn good for a stock closed loop system!(i have the h100i) and i've been very surprised at how well it's handled high oc temps on various chips to levels i never thought possible.. to each their own, i guess.

Anyways, good stuff KyadCK

ps..i'd love to see more posting on this thread if possible from people who have comparetively benchmarked identical oc frequencies via extra FSB vs stock fsb with higher multi..


----------



## devdevil85

Pushed my 8350 to 4.8Ghz using a Core Voltage of 1.464V. After 10 minutes on Prime95 I get a max Core temp of 37C and a max Socket temp of 68C which leveled out 59C. It seems no matter the OC I get the same Socket temp of ~60C once the fans pick up which is strange. I'm in a pull configuration with my H110 with the rear exhaust pulling cool air over the mobo (what Corsair recommended).



What do you guys think? I'm thinking of going for 5Ghz when I have time to test and jack with the voltages.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you read my post above you would see what i wrote about CPUNB volts...
> 
> ASUS THINKS 1.4V is acceptable. Those volts WILL make your CPU hot. If your CPUNB isnt crazy high (not over 2600) then you should be fine with 1.185V - 1.25V
> 
> Man you guys...


I was literally writing my post about my CPU/NB voltage while you were posting yours...so I never saw it before I submitted mine.. thus the similar post immediately after yours.. oh well, sorry, it happens!


----------



## electech13

Congrats to all who support the thread as it just hit 10,000 posts earlier today! Not bad for 5 months!
Generally a great spot for help and info on these chips
Keep up the good work


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devdevil85*
> 
> Pushed my 8350 to 4.8Ghz using a Core Voltage of 1.464V. After 10 minutes on Prime95 I get a max Core temp of 37C and a max Socket temp of 68C which leveled out 59C. It seems no matter the OC I get the same Socket temp of ~60C once the fans pick up which is strange. I'm in a pull configuration with my H110 with the rear exhaust pulling cool air over the mobo (what Corsair recommended).
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm thinking of going for 5Ghz when I have time to test and jack with the voltages.


Well, first I'm wondering why only half your cores are actually running at 4.8Ghz. Looks like ASUS is throttling you back due to socket temps. There is a setting to change to fix that, although I don't have an ASUS board so I don't know what it's called off the top of my head.

Otherwise, everything looks good, although the lack of all cores at max speed would explain the low temps.


----------



## devdevil85

Crap, you're right. I'll have to look up that setting. Why would it be throttling me? I thought the safe max socket temp was 72C (the max I got was 68C)? Also, I don't how I could get a fan behind the motherboard to help cool the socket. I have a 500R and with all of the cables managed in the back there just isn't enough room and I don't know why ASUS would expect anyone to do that to keep socket temps normal.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devdevil85*
> 
> Pushed my 8350 to 4.8Ghz using a Core Voltage of 1.464V. After 10 minutes on Prime95 I get a max Core temp of 37C and a max Socket temp of 68C which leveled out 59C. It seems no matter the OC I get the same Socket temp of ~60C once the fans pick up which is strange. I'm in a pull configuration with my H110 with the rear exhaust pulling cool air over the mobo (what Corsair recommended).
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm thinking of going for 5Ghz when I have time to test and jack with the voltages.


i think you need to reseat it ... should not see more then a 10c diff in socket and cpu guys am i wrong?


----------



## devdevil85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you need to reseat it ... should not see more then a 10c diff in socket and cpu guys am i wrong?


I actually did that already. Maybe I didn't put enough, but I used the pea method in the middle of the CPU with Arctic Silver 5. I guess I could try it again but with slightly more and post back.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devdevil85*
> 
> I actually did that already. Maybe I didn't put enough, but I used the pea method in the middle of the CPU with Arctic Silver 5. I guess I could try it again but with slightly more and post back.


did you pull the cpu out and reseat that as well?


----------



## devdevil85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you pull the cpu out and reseat that as well?


I did not. I didn't think I needed to, but I can do that as well.


----------



## MrStick89

Hey first time posting and overclocking! I've had my 8350 for about a month now. Did a few mild overclocks 4.3/4.4 now I'm trying to push it a little further. But now I think I am running into some issues.

My setup: FX8350, CM 212+, giga 990fx-ud3 rev3.0, 8gb 1600mhz g.skill, sapphire 7850(1170/1375) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6238067

I am using HWmonitor Easytune6 and AIDA64 to cross monitor and they all seem show the same numbers. So when running intelburn test at 4.6ghz my vcore is all over! My first test it would begin at 1.416 and max out at 1.464, that is with .025 offset. I moved it back down to .000 still at 4.6ghz and it goes from 1.380-1.440 is this normal when using offset? Never has gotten above 44c while gaming.. Tomb raider and PS2 run amazing now. I even tried 4.8ghz but shut down burn test early because I'm not very comfortable going above 62c. What is the max"100% load" temp for these chips?

I have all the power saving/BS stuff turned off. LLC is set to high and I think everything else is currently set to specific number no auto. I also have a couple big voltage drops.. please tell me my monitor is just inaccurate.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Hey first time posting and overclocking! I've had my 8350 for about a month now. Did a few mild overclocks 4.3/4.4 now I'm trying to push it a little further. But now I think I am running into some issues.
> 
> My setup: FX8350, CM 212+, giga 990fx-ud3 rev3.0, 8gb 1600mhz g.skill, sapphire 7850(1170/1375) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6238067
> 
> I am using HWmonitor Easytune6 and AIDA64 to cross monitor and they all seem show the same numbers. So when running intelburn test at 4.6ghz my vcore is all over! My first test it would begin at 1.416 and max out at 1.464, that is with .025 offset. I moved it back down to .000 still at 4.6ghz and it goes from 1.380-1.440 is this normal when using offset? Never has gotten above 44c while gaming.. Tomb raider and PS2 run amazing now. I even tried 4.8ghz but shut down burn test early because I'm not very comfortable going above 62c. What is the max"100% load" temp for these chips?
> 
> I have all the power saving/BS stuff turned off. LLC is set to high and I think everything else is currently set to specific number no auto. I also have a couple big voltage drops.. please tell me my monitor is just inaccurate.


62 but it is just a safety net it is ok if you go over for a little bit but you dont want to let it stay IE a second oreven a few min is ok is it normal yes, i doubt you can hit 4.6 with out water. also all the power save features are ok .... apm causes me to drop a core in prime. but besides that it is fine ( @ socket 62 apm drops my core as it is supposed to ) . make sure to turn on hpc so you dont get throttling though ...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Also if I recal correctly, there was a power management option to set to 130%, but I don't remember what it's called.


Yup, it's ASUS you can choose between 10% to 30%(40% mem) more capacitance to the memory, CPU, CPU/NB, and DRAM. The 'Dual Intelligent Processors' for the APU and the DRAM change the switching frequencies of the VRM, APU, and DRAM as the capacitance is adjusted. Seems to wok well and run cooler that analog, driver MOSFET, etc. I got a 4.8GHz OC from the A10-5800 using this.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I was literally writing my post about my CPU/NB voltage while you were posting yours...so I never saw it before I submitted mine.. thus the similar post immediately after yours.. oh well, sorry, it happens!


Ah okay. Sorry i was grumpy yesterday haha.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Hey first time posting and overclocking! I've had my 8350 for about a month now. Did a few mild overclocks 4.3/4.4 now I'm trying to push it a little further. But now I think I am running into some issues.
> 
> My setup: FX8350, CM 212+, giga 990fx-ud3 rev3.0, 8gb 1600mhz g.skill, sapphire 7850(1170/1375) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6238067
> 
> I am using HWmonitor Easytune6 and AIDA64 to cross monitor and they all seem show the same numbers. So when running intelburn test at 4.6ghz my vcore is all over! My first test it would begin at 1.416 and max out at 1.464, that is with .025 offset. I moved it back down to .000 still at 4.6ghz and it goes from 1.380-1.440 is this normal when using offset? Never has gotten above 44c while gaming.. Tomb raider and PS2 run amazing now. I even tried 4.8ghz but shut down burn test early because I'm not very comfortable going above 62c. What is the max"100% load" temp for these chips?
> 
> I have all the power saving/BS stuff turned off. LLC is set to high and I think everything else is currently set to specific number no auto. I also have a couple big voltage drops.. please tell me my monitor is just inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 but it is just a safety net it is ok if you go over for a little bit but you dont want to let it stay IE a second oreven a few min is ok is it normal yes, i doubt you can hit 4.6 with out water. also all the power save features are ok .... apm causes me to drop a core in prime. but besides that it is fine ( @ socket 62 apm drops my core as it is supposed to ) . make sure to turn on hpc so you dont get throttling though ...
Click to expand...

212s can hit 4.6 just fine, and we've got plenty of examples of it here. NH-D14s can hit 4.7-4.8 too. Water is only needed for 4.8 and above.

Anyway, MrStick89;

If the gap between idle and load voltage is still too high, drop LLC back a mark. I made a post explaining Gigabyte's llc HERE.


----------



## Ghost12

I have been playing about with my rig pretty much the whole afternoon and turned out a couple of pretty interesting results. At a cpu speed of 4.7 with my crossfire gou`[email protected] 1175/1450 respectively i managed to increase my 3dmark 11 score over my clocks of [email protected] and gpu`[email protected] 1200/1250. The main change to the overclock is i have reduced the amount of ram in my rig to see if two sticks would oc as 4 would definitely not. I got the ram prime stable at 1800mhz 10-10-10-28 not tried dropping the timings as yet. Obviously these clocks regards cpu take a lot less voltage, been running 1.48 under load, 1.5 bios and allowing vdroop by lowering the llc settings to high from ultra. temps are silly low never above 40 and i think its a decent ste of parameters for the performance in comparison to the 5ghz clocks. Obviously the 5ghz would smash it with the same ram oc but that would take silly volts to be prime stable. Transferring to gaming performance as the goal this clock set up would be better all round package i think.

@4.7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6242263

@5.0

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6077816


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been playing about with my rig pretty much the whole afternoon and turned out a couple of pretty interesting results. At a cpu speed of 4.7 with my crossfire gou`[email protected] 1175/1450 respectively i managed to increase my 3dmark 11 score over my clocks of [email protected] and gpu`[email protected] 1200/1250. The main change to the overclock is i have reduced the amount of ram in my rig to see if two sticks would oc as 4 would definitely not. I got the ram prime stable at 1800mhz 10-10-10-28 not tried dropping the timings as yet. Obviously these clocks regards cpu take a lot less voltage, been running 1.48 under load, 1.5 bios and allowing vdroop by lowering the llc settings to high from ultra. temps are silly low never above 40 and i think its a decent ste of parameters for the performance in comparison to the 5ghz clocks. Obviously the 5ghz would smash it with the same ram oc but that would take silly volts to be prime stable. Transferring to gaming performance as the goal this clock set up would be better all round package i think.
> 
> @4.7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6242263
> 
> @5.0
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6077816


Nice find, you might have some throttling going on with the higher clocks?

Windows 8 Physics @ 4.8 1866 ram 9 10 9 28 is 8193
Windows 8 Physics @ 4.9 2133 ram 10 11 10 30 8661
Windows 8 Physics @ 5.0 2133 ram 10 11 10 30 7881

My sweet spot with my system is 4.9 @ 2133. I did purchase some Trident X 2400 ram, but could not get my system to boot no matter what I tried. I am unlucky in getting an AMD setup to work with 2400. Back to 2133 and all is well.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been playing about with my rig pretty much the whole afternoon and turned out a couple of pretty interesting results. At a cpu speed of 4.7 with my crossfire gou`[email protected] 1175/1450 respectively i managed to increase my 3dmark 11 score over my clocks of [email protected] and gpu`[email protected] 1200/1250. The main change to the overclock is i have reduced the amount of ram in my rig to see if two sticks would oc as 4 would definitely not. I got the ram prime stable at 1800mhz 10-10-10-28 not tried dropping the timings as yet. Obviously these clocks regards cpu take a lot less voltage, been running 1.48 under load, 1.5 bios and allowing vdroop by lowering the llc settings to high from ultra. temps are silly low never above 40 and i think its a decent ste of parameters for the performance in comparison to the 5ghz clocks. Obviously the 5ghz would smash it with the same ram oc but that would take silly volts to be prime stable. Transferring to gaming performance as the goal this clock set up would be better all round package i think.
> 
> @4.7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6242263
> 
> @5.0
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6077816


You need to optimize that your RAM, CPU and NB. I reach 8800 Physics score on 4.8GHz. Over 9000 on 5GHz.


----------



## derpy_hooves

Just got my FX 8350 so far it appears the max speed is going to be 4.646ghz. I have voltage set to 1.475 but it drops to 1.424 under load, I can't help but feel that this chip would go much further if my board had LLC....


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You need to optimize that your RAM, CPU and NB. I reach 8800 Physics score on 4.8GHz. Over 9000 on 5GHz.


Win 7 or windows 8? There is about a 600 point difference between OS I have verified with both


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Win 7 or windows 8? There is about a 600 point difference between OS I have verified with both


Ooh didnt know that. I got windows 7.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ooh didnt know that. I got windows 7.


Yeah that's the bad thing about Win 8, I had to edit my post. It was 8661 at 4.9 with 2133


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yeah that's the bad thing about Win 8, I had to edit my post. It was 8661 at 4.9 with 2133


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564

Best ive gotten with my puter.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpy_hooves*
> 
> Just got my FX 8350 so far it appears the max speed is going to be 4.646ghz. I have voltage set to 1.475 but it drops to 1.424 under load, I can't help but feel that this chip would go much further if my board had LLC....


That is good for not having LLC actually...

I have to pump 1.5 through mine to get 4.75 stable. Not having LLC is holding me back, but I also think this a lower end clocker as well...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> That is good for not having LLC actually...
> 
> I have to pump 1.5 through mine to get 4.75 stable. Not having LLC is holding me back, but I also think this a lower end clocker as well...


What does the voltages drop to under load?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What does the voltages drop to under load?


1.5 is the lowest it will see, highest (which is for split seconds at a time ) is 1.525.. .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 1.5 is the lowest it will see, highest (which is for split seconds at a time ) is 1.525.. .


, I know some people say FSB doesnt help with stability but in some cases it DOES. What is your FSB and multiplier at?


----------



## MadGoat

This is My current 24/7 OC


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> This is My current 24/7 OC


Doesnt look too bad to be honest. Samsung magic ram


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Doesnt look too bad to be honest. Samsung magic ram


Yup, that's sammy ram... Yeah I don't think its bad at all TBH... the performance is great and it shreds video encoding and is great for gaming. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Had to reduce the overclock a bit after i got my 800d







. 800d is forking bad for air cooling.


----------



## derpy_hooves

Well it seems my board completely ignores whatever voltage I set if i set voltage to 1.475 at 4.6ghz it goes down to 1.424 under load, if I set it to 1.5 or 1.55 it still goes down to 1.424 under load








I also i have found it to be slightly unstable at 4.6ghz it will show occasional errors in intel burn test. If i lower it to 4.5ghz load voltage drops to 1.39 and errors still appear....


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpy_hooves*
> 
> Well it seems my board completely ignores whatever voltage I set if i set voltage to 1.475 at 4.6ghz it goes down to 1.424 under load, if I set it to 1.5 or 1.55 it still goes down to 1.424 under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also i have found it to be slightly unstable at 4.6ghz it will show occasional errors in intel burn test. If i lower it to 4.5ghz load voltage drops to 1.39 and errors still appear....


wow really? And your sure you have a rev 1.0 board without LLC?

that seems like a board defect to me...


----------



## derpy_hooves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> wow really? And your sure you have a rev 1.0 board without LLC?
> 
> that seems like a board defect to me...


Yea it a rev 1.0, I never noticed any problems when I ran my unlocked 970t, of course the board read it's tdp as 189 so I suppose that had something to do with it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpy_hooves*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> wow really? And your sure you have a rev 1.0 board without LLC?
> 
> that seems like a board defect to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it a rev 1.0, I never noticed any problems when I ran my unlocked 970t, of course the board read it's tdp as 189 so I suppose that had something to do with it.
Click to expand...

And APM is disabled?


----------



## derpy_hooves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And APM is disabled?


Yes

Here is youtube video of the .1v core drop



I had to compress it so it's kinda blurry


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> , I know some people say FSB doesnt help with stability but in some cases it DOES. What is your FSB and multiplier at?


I hear ya..sometimes yes and sometimes better performance..actually on all previous systems and CPU's I always got at least a bit better performance with using higher bus to achieve same oc as with just the multi.

Do u have any screenshots, examples or comparisons of identical oc freq's but one via multi vs the other with higher fsb? Some benchmarks test differences would be nice to see.. Jury is still out on this chip as to whether extra fsb truly does add some (noticeable) performance.

I can actually run stable as high as 309 max fsb but performance dropped..the highest I got and actually found a comparative increase was 286. It wasn't a ton but was there..many other fsb numbers gave me same or slightly less performance (odd).. I'm still trying to test and tweak to find a perfect level somewhere between 225-255 fsb that gives me an increase.

Always on the look out for others who do successfully go the route of higher fsb for their oc and it shows actual improvement.


----------



## black7hought

I received my FX-8350 in the mail today. I've already installed it and can notice a difference from my Phenom II X6 1035t. Now it is time for some gaming tests.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I received my FX-8350 in the mail today. I've already installed it and can notice a difference from my Phenom II X6 1035t. Now it is time for some gaming tests.


congrats and welcome


----------



## jamalakj

should i up the fsb and lower the mult?


----------



## Ghost12

I have spent the best part of the day and night trying various clocking solutions using all settings. My conclusion is unless over clocking ram there is absolutely no need to touch the fsb or anything related to it. Multi is good enough. For a non ram oc the multi completes the job with no less stability than messing with numerous other settings.


----------



## SwishaMane

Does vishera with a sabertooth support faster than 1866 memory? Asking because the BIOs gave me options as high as 2400. Wondering if I got some 2400 if it would work out the box?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Does vishera with a sabertooth support faster than 1866 memory? Asking because the BIOs gave me options as high as 2400. Wondering if I got some 2400 if it would work out the box?


Yes and yes, a couple of us are running 2400mhz. My sticks were not supported in DOCP (XMP) but they did work fine with timings entered manually. Although these are Sabertooth 2.0 boards which have an improved memory interface, I'm not sure about the original if thats the one you mean.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yes and yes, a couple of us are running 2400mhz. My sticks were not supported in DOCP (XMP) but they did work fine with timings entered manually. Although these are Sabertooth 2.0 boards which have an improved memory interface, I'm not sure about the original if thats the one you mean.


I have the Rev. 1 board and I tried a new set of Trident X 2400 4gb sticks and did everything in my power to get them to work and could not. I could do 2133 no problems but 2400 was a no go, no post no boot when I set them to 2400, even with max volts and highest timings to everything in between it just would not work for me


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Does vishera with a sabertooth support faster than 1866 memory? Asking because the BIOs gave me options as high as 2400. Wondering if I got some 2400 if it would work out the box?


Not sure about saber's but for the CHV -Z go with the Kingston 2400mhz beasts http://valid.canardpc.com/2741267

I've had them at 2540 mhz with all 4 slots filled


----------



## SwishaMane

I have a rev 1.01.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> I have a rev 1.01.


i have seen several rev1 board posters with 2400 however i have read around the web amd knows not many of its chips can hit 2400. some can some cant i cant get it stable with 2400 with 4 dims but it is rock solid with 2 so mostly depends on your chip


----------



## MrRenefo

Hey, just purchase my FX 8350 and it is from batch 1249 PGT is this batch any good? anyone know what OC possible? I'm planning a seriously custom water cooling loop


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> That is good for not having LLC actually...
> 
> I have to pump 1.5 through mine to get 4.75 stable. Not having LLC is holding me back, but I also think this a lower end clocker as well...


No LLC? I didn't know that there were UD3 boards that didn't have it but i guess its the Rev 1.0 or 1.1 boards? no bios updates to implement that? I have a UD3 Rev3... and it has LLC.. and was great for OC'ing.. it's too bad that some of the other rev's have this limitation..i guess that's why they made "revisions" in the first place, eh!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derpy_hooves*
> 
> Well it seems my board completely ignores whatever voltage I set if i set voltage to 1.475 at 4.6ghz it goes down to 1.424 under load, if I set it to 1.5 or 1.55 it still goes down to 1.424 under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also i have found it to be slightly unstable at 4.6ghz it will show occasional errors in intel burn test. If i lower it to 4.5ghz load voltage drops to 1.39 and errors still appear....


well, a drop is expected under load.. that's the whole reason for LLC in the first place.. to account for this.. but .1v is very high.. dropping .01 to .03 of a volt is the norm when pushing the chip.. vdroop is THE one thing that the Gigabyte mobo's are known for.. I have a UD3 as well..no longer my main board.. it's still great and can achieve great oc's..but it's a Rev3 with latest UEFI bios...and has LLC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Does vishera with a sabertooth support faster than 1866 memory? Asking because the BIOs gave me options as high as 2400. Wondering if I got some 2400 if it would work out the box?


I had the same question before I got my Sabertooth cuz it was basically the ONLY board that listed such a LOW max supported ram frequency...but that's just it, "supported" is the key word there.. basically it's the max that ANY configuration can get on an AMD "FX" chip..but that doesn't mean it can't go higher.. no prob to do 2000, 2133 and 2400.. as long as you have the ram to do it.. I have tried 6 different pairs of dimms and all but one set could do 2400 with the DOCP profile for it.. and the one set i have now can do 2505MHz with a slight bus increase.. it is true that AMD's IMC (memory controller) is definitely not the greatest and can be "finicky" and not perform nearly as well as Intel but with the right tweaking, a lot is still possible. and with many oc's, its the memory that can be the bottleneck or the wall that many hit if they only have low dimm's that do just 1333/1600..


----------



## SwishaMane

Well, I'm at 1866 on my Corsair Dominator Platinums, technically 940mhz each through FSB increase, at 4.8ghz. Is there a risk of bottleneck? According to AIDA64 cache and memory tests, I'm in the 14.4k read, 12.3k write, 14.5k copy range. Not bad, but not incredibly great. Better then my last RAM, CPU combo on this board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> That is good for not having LLC actually...
> 
> I have to pump 1.5 through mine to get 4.75 stable. Not having LLC is holding me back, but I also think this a lower end clocker as well...
> 
> 
> 
> No LLC? I didn't know that there were UD3 boards that didn't have it but i guess its the Rev 1.0 or 1.1 boards? no bios updates to implement that? I have a UD3 Rev3... and it has LLC.. and was great for OC'ing.. it's too bad that some of the other rev's have this limitation..i guess that's why they made "revisions" in the first place, eh!
Click to expand...

All Rev 1.0 boards do not have LLC. Rev 1.1 and later do.

BIOS updates can not add LLC, it is hardware controlled and requires physical modification to the motherboard.


----------



## devdevil85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you pull the cpu out and reseat that as well?


Mega, I reseated the 8350 and cleaned it and the H110 block off using a microfiber cloth and isoprophyl. I used the pea size method again, but this time making sure I put slightly more than last time. I am still getting throttled due to socket temps being out of control (73C) . My core temp is just fine (52C). What can I do? Does air need to be blowing directly on the block or literally behind the motherboard for me to see any possible decrease in temp? Right now I have a 140mm blowing air over the VRMs and the block and I've got my H110 pushing it out the top. The two 120mm front fans and one 200mm side fan are blowing in. Neither fan is directly blowing air over the CPU block. There is no way for me to get a fan behind the motherboard, the case and managed cables just won't allow it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I was really hoping to push it to 5Ghz. Right now I can't even get 4.8 which frustrates me...


----------



## hucklebuck

I'm able to boot into windows with my Samsung Miracle ram at 2400, but when I run memtest86 it fails at test 7. I tried upping the volts to 1.6 and still no go, so i just use 8-8-8-21 1T at 1600 1.35v. I was wondering if I bought some high performance ram that does 2400 out of the box if it would work? I just run 2 sticks (8GB).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm able to boot into windows with my Samsung Miracle ram at 2400, but when I run memtest86 it fails at test 7. I tried upping the volts to 1.6 and still no go, so i just use 8-8-8-21 1T at 1600 1.35v. I was wondering if I bought some high performance ram that does 2400 out of the box if it would work? I just run 2 sticks (8GB).


yea i had no luck with my sammies either, alot of amd owners i have read can not get sammies to boot @ 2400 but can @ 2133 ( stable anyway ) you should be fine buying some 2400

you may try 1.65 ( most people i have talked to have had to up volts to 1.65 ) for 2400


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I had the same question before I got my Sabertooth cuz it was basically the ONLY board that listed such a LOW max supported ram frequency...but that's just it, "supported" is the key word there.. basically it's the max that ANY configuration can get on an AMD "FX" chip..but that doesn't mean it can't go higher.. no prob to do 2000, 2133 and 2400.. as long as you have the ram to do it.. I have tried 6 different pairs of dimms and all but one set could do 2400 with the DOCP profile for it.. and the one set i have now can do 2505MHz with a slight bus increase.. it is true that AMD's IMC (memory controller) is definitely not the greatest and can be "finicky" and not perform nearly as well as Intel but with the right tweaking, a lot is still possible. and with many oc's, its the memory that can be the bottleneck or the wall that many hit if they only have low dimm's that do just 1333/1600..


lol and if you open the manual there is 2400 mem qualified vender list on pg 1-11 i loled when i noticed that


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i had no luck with my sammies either, alot of amd owners i have read can not get sammies to boot @ 2400 but can @ 2133 ( stable anyway ) you should be fine buying some 2400
> 
> you may try 1.65 ( most people i have talked to have had to up volts to 1.65 ) for 2400


Is there a notable performance increase going to a set of high performance 2400 set of sticks, compared to my Sammies? i just don't want to throw money around just to see?


----------



## derpy_hooves

Well I guess I'm going to have to save up for a new board since I can only pass stress tests at stock clock speed. This board just will not hold voltages in a reasonable range, even at stock settings it drops to 1.23v (I'm actually surprised it doesn't crash). Anyways would anyone recommend the asrock extreme9?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Is there a notable performance increase going to a set of high performance 2400 set of sticks, compared to my Sammies? i just don't want to throw money around just to see?


i think that would depend on what you buy vs what your sammies are at. alot of people say no possible way to notice the miniscule performance boost of going to 2400 from 1600

i think my pc feels alot more snappy i bought F3-2400C10D-16GTX

but i am new to mem ocing and have not got the sammies fully stable at 2400 i still like to play with them though and wont sell them

at the moment copy 21056 read 15092 and write 11426 ( all mb/s) mem latency is 45.9ns

dont forget maxxmem is incorrect with vishara and most use aida64 for timings/speed


----------



## gertruude

hey guys

im new to OC memory so not sure if this is worthy of the increase in volts lol. ram i use is balistix tactical tracer 8-8-8-24 1600 is it worth it?

2133


1600


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Is there a notable performance increase going to a set of high performance 2400 set of sticks, compared to my Sammies? i just don't want to throw money around just to see?


Stick with what you have unless competitive synthetic benching, the visible snappiness is a large slice of placebo pie, unless that is your eyes can measure the speed of light


----------



## MadGoat

I've found that 1800 - 1900 @ cl9 timings to be the best performance to latency for all around system performance...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I've found that 1800 - 1900 @ cl9 timings to be the best performance to latency for all around system performance...


My first vish rig would somewhat agree with you - CL9 @ 2000 mhz seemed to be a sweet spot.
My CHV-Z based rig seems to be a bit different, 3D mark vantage scores have improved when I run CL10 @ 2400 mhz + over other settings. So many variables to consider, hard to be absolutely fair when comparing


----------



## Zamoldac

No no no... cl 9 @2140Mhz would be better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> No no no... cl 9 @2140Mhz would be better.


Single channel?


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone know of a tutorial for aida64? I get pretty confused when I open it.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Single channel?


Hell yeah! kicking it old school







_(kidding, dual ch. score below)_


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have spent the best part of the day and night trying various clocking solutions using all settings. My conclusion is unless over clocking ram there is absolutely no need to touch the fsb or anything related to it. Multi is good enough. For a non ram oc the multi completes the job with no less stability than messing with numerous other settings.


Well with graphics applications and gaming that ram overclock is quite important. FSB overclocks increase my frame rates significantly.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My first vish rig would somewhat agree with you - CL9 @ 2000 mhz seemed to be a sweet spot.
> My CHV-Z based rig seems to be a bit different, 3D mark vantage scores have improved when I run CL10 @ 2400 mhz + over other settings. So many variables to consider, hard to be absolutely fair when comparing


Since my ram gives 8 cl timings at 1866 and 9-10-9-28 at 2133 I have noticed some improvement at up to 2133 in my graphics performances. the difference is not much I will grant you.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm able to boot into windows with my Samsung Miracle ram at 2400, but when I run memtest86 it fails at test 7. I tried upping the volts to 1.6 and still no go, so i just use 8-8-8-21 1T at 1600 1.35v. I was wondering if I bought some high performance ram that does 2400 out of the box if it would work? I just run 2 sticks (8GB).


I have been able to run my high performance 1866 ram successfully at 2400. But at that speed there is no performance improvement with current Vishera and 990FX technology. I suspect when we get to steamroller that may change


----------



## CasperGS

sub


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK I think I figured this out now, I have to adjust the multiplier and the VCore right? Just with you all talking about VCore I never realised I had to change both.
> 
> So let me get this right:
> 
> 1. Change Multiplier for the OC you want (so at the moment I have mine set to 22.5 with 200MHz FSB for 4.5GHz which is a 1GHz Overclock)
> 2. Change the VCore 1 step at a time until your system is stable under IBC or Prime95 or whatever bench test you use?
> 
> If I am wrong please correct me, because I want to do this right and this is my first system overclock.
> 
> So currently (as stated above) I have it at 4.5GHz but my voltages are all over the place. I am using UD3 Rev 3.0 board with latest BIOS and have LLC set to High.
> 
> I passed IBC at High 1 pass (about to do 15 minute test) but voltage fluctuated a lot.
> 
> Will post more after 15 minute test.


hey dude

i would settle for very high on llc. high and below just gets too much vdroop etc. For 4.5ghz i would set vcore to 1.40-1.45 and see how it is.
If its stable then i would try dropping that little by little until it becomes unstable then turn it up a notch
Also when u just trying to find a stable vcore i would just run IBT on standard or u going to be here all day









hope this helps


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrRenefo*
> 
> Hey, just purchase my FX 8350 and it is from batch 1249 PGT is this batch any good? anyone know what OC possible? I'm planning a seriously custom water cooling loop


yeah, If I remember right, I have this batch. 4.6 very easy (1.475v), 4.9 with *lot* of fiddling, 5-5.1 with exceptional cooling and insane volts.

Aaaw. Close.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK so here we are, I passed IBT 15 minute test at High but see ss below for my concerns. Look at the voltage Min and Max in HWMonitor.
> 
> Also I was watching CPU-Z during the test and the multiplier kept fluctuating between x7.0, x14.5, x22.5 so something is still trying to "manage" the system despite me turning everything off in BIOS (as far as I know).
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


you have still got apm enabled you need to turn this off too and keep HPC enabled


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Where do I turn off APM?
> 
> Paladine


not sure on the gigabytes. On asus boards its with the cool n quiet options etc


----------



## Rupyca

HI all,
I'm new on this forum, and this is my first post.

I have a question.
What is the exact purpose of HPC mode? Every so often I see on various forums that people recommend that HPC mode is enabled.
I overclocked my CPU by the instructions for ASUS motherboard in this forum, and there is mentioned: *"HPC Mode - Causes Freezing During Overclock - Recommend - Disabled"*
Of course, i keep HPC mode disabled. What would I get if i set it to "enabled"?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rupyca*
> 
> HI all,
> I'm new on this forum, and this is my first post.
> 
> I have a question.
> What is the exact purpose of HPC mode? Every so often I see on various forums that people recommend that HPC mode is enabled.
> I overclocked my CPU by the instructions for ASUS motherboard in this forum, and there is mentioned: *"HPC Mode - Causes Freezing During Overclock - Recommend - Disabled"*
> Of course, i keep HPC mode disabled. What would I get if i set it to "enabled"?


HPC stops the cpu from downclocking under load....aparently


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HPC stops the cpu from downclocking under load....aparently


I used to disable that also but i am currently trying to find my highest clocks that are prime stable, running it as we speak and i have just enabled the hpc. Ibt stable is no good for bf3, only prime stable is bf3 stable unfortunately. Can play every other game ibt stable but not that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I used to disable that also but i am currently trying to find my highest clocks that are prime stable, running it as we speak and i have just enabled the hpc. Ibt stable is no good for bf3, only prime stable is bf3 stable unfortunately. Can play every other game ibt stable but not that


I find being prime stable at 5ghz with less vcore than IBT AVX is the way to go for me


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I find being prime stable at 5ghz with less vcore than IBT AVX is the way to go for me


You take less vcore to be prime stable than ibt? other way round for me by a large chunk


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You take less vcore to be prime stable than ibt? other way round for me by a large chunk


It used to be IBT was easier for me to get stable than prime 4.6ghz to 4.8ghz lol but since i got watercooling and daily is 5ghz prime was stable with a lot less vcore than ibt avx.

I dont understand it either but IBT AVX is a bugger for me to get stable. i need over 1.57+ to be stable not sure what prime was but it wasnt as high.

IM going to be changing my fans round again on rad so ill do some testing and post results later


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It used to be IBT was easier for me to get stable than prime 4.6ghz to 4.8ghz lol but since i got watercooling and daily is 5ghz prime was stable with a lot less vcore than ibt avx.
> 
> I dont understand it either but IBT AVX is a bugger for me to get stable. i need over 1.57+ to be stable not sure what prime was but it wasnt as high.
> 
> IM going to be changing my fans round again on rad so ill do some testing and post results later


I have 4.9 dialled in at the moment p95 stable, been running an hour max temp 51c 1.57 vcore under load ultra llc. I tried playing bf3 last night at 4.7 but the bottleneck was horrendous, that cpu speed just does not cut it in that game, i need 4.9-5ghz prime stable to reduce not remove the bottleneck to justify running 2 gpu and have no cpu related crash has to be p95


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> 
> 
> OK 4.7GHz is the best I can get a stable run (25 minutes on IBT High) at 1.488 VCore.
> 
> I have LLC on Ultra High, HPC enabled, everything else disabled. I am still seeing Multi drop to 7.0 during IBT although no 14.5 just 23.5 and 7.0 so not sure why that is happening?
> 
> Ideally I would like to hit 5GHz stable but without going FSB route I don't think I can do it. I tried VCore 1.513 for 200x25 and Windows wouldn't boot and I don't really want to put voltage higher because of temps. I currently hit 61C during IBT on Package temps.
> 
> Anyone got any idea on timings for my memory (in sig) so I can do an FSB OC? I already tried increasing FSB to nudge the CPU over 5GHz but again windows wouldn't boot, I suspect because the RAM was failing (2136MHz at the FSB I was using).
> 
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Paladine


Your trying to hit too many targets at once and using guess work. If you intend to oc your ram then you first need to know what it can do so i would reset the whole oc and start with the ram oc. Once you find the max ram stability you know for definite what it can do making the fsb or multi oc easier in combination


----------



## devdevil85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devdevil85*
> 
> Mega, I reseated the 8350 and cleaned it and the H110 block off using a microfiber cloth and isoprophyl. I used the pea size method again, but this time making sure I put slightly more than last time. I am still getting throttled due to socket temps being out of control (73C) . My core temp is just fine (52C). What can I do? Does air need to be blowing directly on the block or literally behind the motherboard for me to see any possible decrease in temp? Right now I have a 140mm blowing air over the VRMs and the block and I've got my H110 pushing it out the top. The two 120mm front fans and one 200mm side fan are blowing in. Neither fan is directly blowing air over the CPU block. There is no way for me to get a fan behind the motherboard, the case and managed cables just won't allow it.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I was really hoping to push it to 5Ghz. Right now I can't even get 4.8 which frustrates me...


Does anyone know why my Socket temp is so high compared to my Core Temp?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Yes disable cool'n quiet. You dont need to touch CPU unlock.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK I think I figured this out now, I have to adjust the multiplier and the VCore right? Just with you all talking about VCore I never realised I had to change both.
> 
> So let me get this right:
> 
> 1. Change Multiplier for the OC you want (so at the moment I have mine set to 22.5 with 200MHz FSB for 4.5GHz which is a 1GHz Overclock)
> 2. Change the VCore 1 step at a time until your system is stable under IBC or Prime95 or whatever bench test you use?
> 
> If I am wrong please correct me, because I want to do this right and this is my first system overclock.
> 
> So currently (as stated above) I have it at 4.5GHz but my voltages are all over the place. I am using UD3 Rev 3.0 board with latest BIOS and have LLC set to High.
> 
> I passed IBC at High 1 pass (about to do 15 minute test) but voltage fluctuated a lot.
> 
> Will post more after 15 minute test.
> 
> 
> 
> hey dude
> 
> i would settle for very high on llc. high and below just gets too much vdroop etc. For 4.5ghz i would set vcore to 1.40-1.45 and see how it is.
> If its stable then i would try dropping that little by little until it becomes unstable then turn it up a notch
> Also when u just trying to find a stable vcore i would just run IBT on standard or u going to be here all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps
Click to expand...

Dude, Gigabyte board, no LLC setting gives vdroop. I explained this not too long ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, I promised I'd explain why VBoost is better then VDroop and how Gigabyte handles LLC on at least the UD3, so here we go. (This is based on the latest BIOS)
> 
> Many of you probably know that it takes less voltage to do normal tasks with an OC then it does for long-therm stressing. Fairly known fact, suicide runs are done the same way. We also use Cool'n'Quiet to reduce power usage when the computer isn't in use, but it's not very effective for "normal" use where it puts us up to full speed and voltage anyway.
> 
> Gigabyte's most recent BIOS, for me, has LLC working this way:
> 
> *AUTO*: Whatever your board decides on... I have no idea what it wants to do sometimes, seems random.
> _Regular_: Keep voltage steady.
> _Medium_: +.025v
> _High_: +.05v
> _Very High_: +.075v
> _Extreme_: +.1v
> 
> I'll use my chip at 5Ghz for this example.
> 
> When I'm just doing normal things like web browsing, I can be stable forever on just 1.5v. However, when I'm playing a game, I'll need 1.525-1.536v. When I'm stressing with IBT, I'll need 1.55-1.56v. Knowing this, my best LLC choice would be "High", to add up-to .05v under maximum load. It won't boost that high all the time, or even most of the time, but when I do need it, it's there. Normal overclocking would have me riding at 1.55v all the time, but this way I can allow less voltage to go through the CPU when I need it less, like an overclocker's version of C'n'Q.
> 
> The idea is to find the offset between full-load voltage and normal use voltage and adjust accordingly. Makes Overclocking more complicated by adding in another factor, but if you use it right, it can pay off. These chips draw a lot of power under load, this can make a fair dent in it.


Do not treat Gigabyte boards like they are ASUS boards. You're just screwing up his voltages that way.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I am not OCing the RAM at the moment, just Multi and VCore on CPU. I said, I don't think I can hit 5GHz unless I do FSB, which means I need to find stable settings for my RAM before I can do that.
> 
> Paladine


Anyone got any idea on timings for my memory (in sig) so I can do an FSB OC? *I already tried increasing FSB to nudge the CPU over 5GHz but again windows wouldn't boot, I suspect because the RAM was failing (2136MHz at the FSB I was using).*

Contradiction?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dude, Gigabyte board, no LLC setting gives vdroop. I explained this not too long ago:
> Do not treat Gigabyte boards like they are ASUS boards. You're just screwing up his voltages that way.


Ah, i must of missed that previous post. Im sorry for giving out false information then









i really thought the difference between manufacturers was just the wording for things in bios


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone got any idea on timings for my memory (in sig) so I can do an FSB OC? *I already tried increasing FSB to nudge the CPU over 5GHz but again windows wouldn't boot, I suspect because the RAM was failing (2136MHz at the FSB I was using).*
> 
> Contradiction?


what i normally do is leave the timings on auto then when u found highest OC for ram i try to tighten up the timings a bit


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ah, i must of missed that previous post. Im sorry for giving out false information then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really thought the difference between manufacturers was just the wording for things in bios


Na, some things are different. PLL voltage helps Giga more then VDDA helps ASUS too. Plus at least the UD3 doesn't have CPU/NB LLC that skyrockets the voltage, so leaving the voltage on auto will keep it at 1.2v or so.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I only just figured out how to OC my CPU, I don't have any idea how to do the RAM, do I need to change the voltages for RAM as well (like I did for CPU)?


If you can keep the RAMs speed as close to stock as possible then you dont need to change volts. If you end up having higher speeds you might aswell put DRAM voltage to 1.65 (if the modules can take it) and find a stable mix between RAM multiplier and FSB.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Also KyadCK i may buy the RayStorm 750 RS360 in a few weeks or so. Do you think it will let me do 5-5.2GHz on my 8350? it boots 5GHz at 1.48 Volts.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> So if I dont use the BIOS profiles for my RAM and just increase FSB until my RAM is around 1866MHz, I shouldn't need to mess with it?
> 
> Paladine


Remember when you change FSB you also change speeds of everything else. I just found a sweet spot for everything, but try to keep the ram as close to 1866 as you can if you dont want to risk unstability.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also KyadCK i may buy the RayStorm 750 RS360 in a few weeks or so. Do you think it will let me do 5-5.2GHz on my 8350? it boots 5GHz at 1.48 Volts.


I have/had this same kit. keeps temps @5ghz for me around the 55C mark on the core. though i am using alot higher vcore than your 1.48 lol

If im honest you will like the kit for a few months then youll find out that buyign the stuff separately you will end up with better equipment for just a little more

The pump/res combo is alright though ive chanegd this now to a alphacool res and pump. The 7/16" tubing you get is alright too but i ended up changing this to 1/2" tubing too









the cpu block is alright again but im not happy with it now so afetr ive done my time in not buying anything for 3 months im going to be swapping thi sout for a koolance block.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have/had this same kit. keeps temps @5ghz for me around the 55C mark on the core. though i am using alot higher vcore than your 1.48 lol
> 
> If im honest you will like the kit for a few months then youll find out that buyign the stuff separately you will end up with better equipment for just a little more
> 
> The pump/res combo is alright though ive chanegd this now to a alphacool res and pump. The 7/16" tubing you get is alright too but i ended up changing this to 1/2" tubing too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cpu block is alright again but im not happy with it now so afetr ive done my time in not buying anything for 3 months im going to be swapping thi sout for a koolance block.


Well its for a first time water loop :/, i need to start relatively small i guess. What about the 60mm raystorm kit?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also KyadCK i may buy the RayStorm 750 RS360 in a few weeks or so. Do you think it will let me do 5-5.2GHz on my 8350? it boots 5GHz at 1.48 Volts.


All depends on the voltage. I can pump 1.575v through my CPU and keep under 62C full load, but I'm also using the RX360, and have 4 Corsair H100 fans on it in addition to two of the stock XSPC fans. But, I also have 32GB and leave Virtualization and IOMMU on for my work with VMs, which heats things up nicely.

If you can get it stable at or under 1.55v, then a Raystorm block and RS360 rad should keep it cool. Might even be able to go higher on the voltage.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well its for a first time water loop :/, i need to start relatively small i guess. What about the 60mm raystorm kit?


It was my first loop too lol. I think you will be happy but i wasnt after a month or so lol. its cost me nearly twice as much as it would if i bought the stuff instead of the kit









dont know about the 60mm kit so can't say.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Yeah it seems if I change anything to do with my RAm the system won't boot. I can change the FSB and get it to boot but can't get through any tests without failing. Currently on 4.82GHz and failed IBT with just VCore OC FSB & RAM at Auto/Stock - rebooting back to 4.7 now.
> 
> Paladine


What is the CPU voltage at?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is the CPU voltage at?
> 
> 
> 
> I had CPU Voltage at 1.513 for that test.
> 
> I dropped it back down to 1.438 with LLC on High and was IBT stable (High settings) at 4.72GHz. So I tried 4.82GHz (x24 multi) on 1.438 and 1.463 with LLC High, no joy. Just ran IBT High settings stable on 4.82GHz with 1.463 VCore and LLC on Extreme but it was sucking 1.576V at peak.
> 
> One thing I noticed when I was running it at 4.72GHz on 1.438 + LLC High was that my multi never dropped to x7.0 any more, however it is dropping to x7.0 on current settings (1.463 + LLC Extreme and x24 Multi).
> 
> Not sure what else to do, the voltage jump from 4.72 to 4.82 is extremely high, I can try it again on 1.488 with Extreme LLC and see what happens (if I still get that Multi drop) - what do you think?
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

I think don't ever use Extreme LLC on gigabyte boards due to the extreme vBoost. Read my post about how LLC works a page back and decide what to use from there.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think don't ever use Extreme LLC on gigabyte boards due to the extreme vBoost. Read my post about how LLC works a page back and decide what to use from there.
> 
> 
> 
> It was just an experiment really to see if giving it extra when it needed it would stop the multi dropping to x7.0 - I was testing a theory that I was getting the multi drop because there wasn't enough juice at peak...
> 
> What are your settings at 5GHz?
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

CPU PLL: 2.695v
CPU Vcore: 1.525v
RAM Voltage: 1.515v
CPU/NB Voltage: Stock
NB Voltage: Stock
HT Voltage: Stock
LLC: High

BUS: 200
CPU Multi: 25
NB Multi: 11
HT Multi: 13
RAM Multi: 8

APM: Off
C'n'Q: On
C1e: On
C6: On
Virtualization: On (unless you work with VMs, turn it off)
IOMMU: On (unless you work with VMs, turn it off)
Hardware Thermal Shutdown: Off


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CPU PLL: 2.695v
> CPU Vcore: 1.525v
> RAM Voltage: 1.515v
> CPU/NB Voltage: Stock
> NB Voltage: Stock
> HT Voltage: Stock
> LLC: High
> 
> BUS: 200
> CPU Multi: 25
> NB Multi: 11
> HT Multi: 13
> RAM Multi: 8
> 
> APM: Off
> C'n'Q: On
> C1e: On
> C6: On
> Virtualization: On (unless you work with VMs, turn it off)
> IOMMU: On (unless you work with VMs, turn it off)
> Hardware Thermal Shutdown: Off


Do you need that much PLL to keep stable?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CPU PLL: 2.695v
> CPU Vcore: 1.525v
> RAM Voltage: 1.515v
> CPU/NB Voltage: Stock
> NB Voltage: Stock
> HT Voltage: Stock
> LLC: High
> 
> BUS: 200
> CPU Multi: 25
> NB Multi: 11
> HT Multi: 13
> RAM Multi: 8
> 
> APM: Off
> C'n'Q: On
> C1e: On
> C6: On
> Virtualization: On (unless you work with VMs, turn it off)
> IOMMU: On (unless you work with VMs, turn it off)
> Hardware Thermal Shutdown: Off
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need that much PLL to keep stable?
Click to expand...

Probably not. Haven't bothered to test lower. It works, all temps are fine, I don't care anymore.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Where do I turn off APM?
> 
> Paladine


sorry i just woke up but yes he is right i have a gitg board ill look in a min and tell you. even with hpc enabled it will throttle you when your socket cpu temp hits 62c

also you dont need core unlock enabled with fx processors it is useless
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rupyca*
> 
> HI all,
> I'm new on this forum, and this is my first post.
> 
> I have a question.
> What is the exact purpose of HPC mode? Every so often I see on various forums that people recommend that HPC mode is enabled.
> I overclocked my CPU by the instructions for ASUS motherboard in this forum, and there is mentioned: *"HPC Mode - Causes Freezing During Overclock - Recommend - Disabled"*
> Of course, i keep HPC mode disabled. What would I get if i set it to "enabled"?


wellcome, hpc makes the pc not throttle the cpu @40-42c cpu temp ( however still will throttle @ 62 socket temp ) assuming apm is enabled


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> It was just an experiment really to see if giving it extra when it needed it would stop the multi dropping to x7.0 - I was testing a theory that I was getting the multi drop because there wasn't enough juice at peak...
> 
> What are your settings at 5GHz?
> 
> Paladine


If your UD3 is a Revision 3.0 (UEFI) board you will need to have HPC ON to stop the throttling. APM does not exist in the BIOS, the only way to stop throttling is to put HPC back on.


----------



## Rupyca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wellcome, hpc makes the pc not throttle the cpu @40-42c cpu temp ( however still will throttle @ 62 socket temp ) assuming apm is enabled


I honestly had not noticed any throttle.
My CPU is clocked (locked) at 4.4 GHz (1.360V) ... CnQ, C1E, C6, HPC and SVM are disabled, and APM is on Auto. Max. temp. that reaches (IBT - high), are 50°C for CPU socket, and 42°C for the core's.
So, what is the recommendation? HPC enabled or disabled?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rupyca*
> 
> I honestly had not noticed any throttle.
> My CPU is clocked (locked) at 4.4 GHz (1.360V) ... CnQ, C1E, C6, HPC and SVM are disabled, and APM is on Auto. Max. temp. that reaches (IBT - high), are 50°C for CPU socket, and 42°C for the core's.
> So, what is the recommendation? HPC enabled or disabled?


umm up to you why do you have apm on though if you disabled cnq c1e c6 and hpc.??

svm is only needed if you use virtual machines, other wise has negative effects on your machine ( it did in my case )

have you tried using cnq c1e c6 and hpc? may want you helps with energy conservation. personal choice though. if your rig is working great why change it ( assuming you dont want to lower energy costs)

side note not saying it will make the world of difference just that it helps.

( also would need to translate your voltages in to offset for max effect )


----------



## Rupyca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm up to you why do you have apm on though if you disabled cnq c1e c6 and hpc.??
> 
> svm is only needed if you use virtual machines, other wise has negative effects on your machine ( it did in my case )
> 
> have you tried using cnq c1e c6 and hpc? may want you helps with energy conservation. personal choice though. if your rig is working great why change it ( assuming you dont want to lower energy costs)
> 
> side note not saying it will make the world of difference just that it helps.
> 
> ( also would need to translate your voltages in to offset for max effect )


Hmm .. (APM ON or OFF), I was just thinking about it. I think I'll turn APM from Auto to Disabled.
I do not care too much for energy conservation. Also i know what is SVM, I do not use that feature so it is disabled.
Anyway, thank you...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rupyca*
> 
> Hmm .. (APM ON or OFF), I was just thinking about it. I think I'll turn APM from Auto to Disabled.
> I do not care too much for energy conservation. Also i know what is SVM, I do not use that feature so it is disabled.
> Anyway, thank you...


hope it helped a bit


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well I don't seem to be able to get 5GHz stable. So I have booted back into 4.72GHz at 1.44 VCore and x23.5 Multi with LLC on High. This setup is very stable and at 1.2GHz above stock, I am pretty happy (although I would have liked to get in the 5GHz club).
> 
> Paladine


to my knowledge it does not have to be stable. just that you can boot and post a link to cpuz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well I don't seem to be able to get 5GHz stable. So I have booted back into 4.72GHz at 1.44 VCore and x23.5 Multi with LLC on High. This setup is very stable and at 1.2GHz above stock, I am pretty happy (although I would have liked to get in the 5GHz club).
> 
> Paladine


You don't need to be stable, you just need a CPU-z Validation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to my knowledge it does not have to be stable. just that you can boot and post a link to cpuz


Exactly.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Knock! Knock! Can I come in?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2743759
> 
> Paladine


No bugger off!!

you need 5ghz club haha!!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't need to be stable, you just need a CPU-z Validation.
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Knock! Knock! Can I come in?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2743759
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

Gotta go post that in the 5Ghz club dude, I don't own that one.









Click the link in my sig and follow the OP's instructions, which is basically just post the Validation.


----------



## cssorkinman

Good job with that 8320 paladine








I'm still trying to figure out all the settings on the CHV-Z but it seems this chip is fairly good. http://valid.canardpc.com/2743797
Ran some 3dmark benches @ 5.15 ghz juuuust touching the 62C mark . This rig runs hotter than my GD-80 /H-100 setup.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Hey guys,

Just got a 8320 a couple weeks ago. I finally got the chance to play with it a little last night and I have to say i'm pretty impressed. I was able to overclock it to 4.4Ghz on stock votlage (1.33V) using just the multi. Temps are starting to get close to 60 under load though with the 212 Evo. I could probably squeeze a little more out of it, but i'll wait. I've got some Swiftech water cooling stuff that i'll be installing in the next couple days. Then i'll really get to see what it can do









I do have one question, what do you all use for monitoring vrm temps? I've got the Sabertooth 990 R.1 and i've been using hardware monitor to watch core temps, but I don't have anything to keep track of the vrm.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyedcheese*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I do have one question, what do you all use for monitoring vrm temps? I've got the Sabertooth 990 R.1 and i've been using hardware monitor to watch core temps, but I don't have anything to keep track of the vrm.


I use my fingers









Great question any suggs from the group?
EDIT :
HWINFO gives a lot of information , not sure how to match up the readings with the hardware though
http://www.hwinfo.com/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Cool, i'll give that a try.

thanks


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good job with that 8320 paladine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out all the settings on the CHV-Z but it seems this chip is fairly good. http://valid.canardpc.com/2743797
> Ran some 3dmark benches @ 5.15 ghz juuuust touching the 62C mark . This rig runs hotter than my GD-80 /H-100 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, the required voltage was insane considering I can get IBC Stable on High settings at just 1.438 @4.72GHz so I am going to run it at the latter for day to day use.
> 
> *I am reading up on Memory overclocking now so I can look at FSB OC.*
> 
> Currently rendering a 600 frame 3D animation at 480x270 High Quality scene in 3DS Max - looks like it is going to take around 26 minutes with temps so far not going over 55C.
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, there are 2 aspects to RAM.
> *1: Speed*. the Mhz they run at, pure and simple. *Higher is better*. _Programs such as RAMDisks and VMs like more speed_.
> 
> *2: Timings*. How long it takes for a request to go through. *Lower is better*. _OSs and most games like lower timings_.
> 
> There are 4 timings that matter most, and all are visible in CPU-Z on the memory page:
> CAS# Latency *(CL)*
> RAS# -> CAS# *(tRCD)*
> RAS# Precharge *(tRP)*
> Cycle Time *(tRAS)*
> 
> When you change one of the first 3, you change the 4th with it. The equation for this is:
> 
> *(CL)* + *(tRDC)* + *(tRP)* - 3 = *(tRAS)*
> For example, 9-9-9-24, or 10-10-10-27, and so on.
> 
> There is also a 5th, but much less important timing called Command Rate (CR). *1T* is faster, but *2T* is more stable.
> 
> How you OC ram depends on what you are trying to do.
> _______________________________________
> 
> *How to overclock for speed:*
> 
> You raise the RAM speed little by little until they system becomes unstable. When it does, you have two options available to you.
> 
> The first option is to loosen the timings a bit. If you started at 1600 10-10-10-27, and now you're at 1800 10-10-10-27, but it is unstable, you would try 1800 11-10-10-28, then 11-11-10-29, and so on until it becomes stable again. Then you start the process all over again, but make sure to write down the "stable points" so you have places to start again if you lose track.
> 
> The second option should only be used if loosening the timings is no longer helping, or you have to loosen the timings by a large amount. This option is to raise the RAM voltage. *The maximum voltage you should use for DDR3 RAM is 1.65v.* Your kit is at 1.5v stock, so this should leave you some room if you need it. *Only raise the RAM voltage in very small amounts each time, the goal is to keep the voltage as low as possible while making the the RAM stable.*
> _______________________________________
> 
> *How to overclock for timings:*
> 
> You lower the timings one by one, testing each time to make sure it's stable. As an example, your set would go from _10-10-10-2_7 to _9-10-10-26_ to _9-9-10-25_ and so on until it becomes unstable. Once again, you have two options available to you.
> 
> The first option is to lower the speed of the RAM. *Do not go below 1333Mhz*. Lower the speed little by little, checking for stability each time. Once again, when you find "stable points", make sure to write them down, for the same reason. When lowering speed isn't helping, or you are down to 1333Mhz, go to option two.
> 
> The second option, again, is to raise the voltage. Like when overclocking for speed, only add a little bit at a time, and check for stability each time. *Again, do not go over 1.65v*.
> _______________________________________
> 
> *Testing your overclock:*
> 
> Memtest86+ is a popular RAM stress test program that you can boot off CD and use. It will stress your RAM, and will crash if it is unstable.
> 
> Personally, I think the best way to test any OC is to just run your system as normal for a while. If it crashes, or throws errors, it isn't stable.
> _______________________________________
> 
> My advice to you would be to find how far your RAM will go in either direction, then chose which one you want to use based on how the OS and programs respond and feel when using them.
> 
> Another alternative is to find a middle ground. Maybe leave your RAM at 1600, and see how low you can get your timings without reducing speed.
> 
> As a side note, this is going in a txt doc... This is the most elaborate RAM OC post I've made yet, and I'll be damned if I'm doing it again.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Na, some things are different. PLL voltage helps Giga more then VDDA helps ASUS too. Plus at least the UD3 doesn't have CPU/NB LLC that skyrockets the voltage, so leaving the voltage on auto will keep it at 1.2v or so.


I was scratching my head after adjusting vdda upward on my Asus Cross hair V as it seemed to have no appreciable positive effect. I had no idea this doesn't help much on Asus boards .


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


Very thorough presentation and easy to follow.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyedcheese*
> 
> Cool, i'll give that a try.
> 
> thanks


Hwinfo64 will ask you to disable the sensor on the sabertooth. dont disable it and you can find all the temps on vrms etc etc


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> So just downloaded Core Temp and even that is showing core temps as identical to package temps? How can I find my true core temp?
> 
> Paladine


Core temps are package temps mate lol

core temp and hwmonitor show the same value....or they should


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> So just downloaded Core Temp and even that is showing core temps as identical to package temps? How can I find my true core temp?
> 
> Paladine


Paladine, Look for hwmonitor version 1.20 and that will get you each individual core temp. I would link my exe to it but for some reason it wont let me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Paladine, Look for hwmonitor version 1.20 and that will get you each individual core temp. I would link my exe to it but for some reason it wont let me


why would you want individual core temps







99% of the time they going to be exactly the same

anyhow get 7 zip and make the exe into a zip file


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why would you want individual core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the time they going to be exactly the same
> 
> anyhow get 7 zip and make the exe into a zip file


Sounds like someone is used to Intel chips, they read different on each core







.


----------



## The Storm

No not used to intel, this was the version I first started using a long time ago with other amd chips and just got used to seeing each individual core. Just haven't updated it to see "package" temp now.

Edit: I wouldn't mind trying an intel sometime but believe it or not I have been AMD for as long as I can remember. Ok now that I think about it, I had and old 486 SX2 processor back in 1993/4 ish? yep Im old.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK so I did a CineBench test - have no idea if this is any good or not but here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


Close down all background running things and try again, you will notice an improvement with your score. For what its worth @4.9 mine is 8.43


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Just got 8.05 and could have shut down a few more things, so not bad I guess? I did a render earlier in 3DS Max and it was pretty damn quick to render 600 frames at High quality settings (26 minutes).
> 
> Paladine


thats about right for 4.7. i get 8.21 for 4.8ghz so a 20 point increase per 100mhz clock is about right


----------



## The Storm

Here is a quick run @ 4.9 for me just for giggles


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also KyadCK i may buy the RayStorm 750 RS360 in a few weeks or so. Do you think it will let me do 5-5.2GHz on my 8350? it boots 5GHz at 1.48 Volts.


I have RS 360, but it's externally mounted with 6 b-gears blasters.

Things go downhill for me at about 1.63vcore with CPUNB cranked up. You should be able to hit 5ghz if you are booting at 1.48v @ 5ghz. I would be surprised if you didn't, although it might be difficult and it might take some time.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Here is a quick run @ 4.9 for me just for giggles
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Since we flexing our Epeens


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Since we flexing our Epeens


Nice. I am still deciding on what Cooling system to purchase then 5.0 here we come I just have a little H100, Im torn I have a complete separate piece by piece cooling system built with a koolance block and mcp35x/ or 655b <----cant decide, or just a ex360 xspc kit. The pieced built set up is about 60 bucks more.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Nice. I am still deciding on what Cooling system to purchase then 5.0 here we come I just have a little H100, Im torn I have a complete separate piece by piece cooling system built with a koolance block and mcp35x/ or 655b <----cant decide, or just a ex360 xspc kit. The pieced built set up is about 60 bucks more.


well i bought the RS360 kit in january. i have already replace the res/pump combo lol. Im due to buy a koolance block next few weeks if the missus will let me









the 5ghz cinebench was done only on 1.46vcore so i prolly could do it better with a decent vcore lol

Im tryig to break 9.0 but i can only get 8.90 at 5.2 lol which is a bit crap lol


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well i bought the RS360 kit in january. i have already replace the res/pump combo lol. Im due to buy a koolance block next few weeks if the missus will let me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 5ghz cinebench was done only on 1.46vcore so i prolly could do it better with a decent vcore lol
> 
> Im tryig to break 9.0 but i can only get 8.90 at 5.2 lol which is a bit crap lol


Haha by the time its said and done you will have spent a pretty penny on all the stuff lol. That's why I am leaning towards the piece by piece setup. Its just something about the res/pump combo that I really don't like, otherwise I would have bought the xspc kit already. I really like This tank and this block


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Haha by the time its said and done you will have spent a pretty penny on all the stuff lol. That's why I am leaning towards the piece by piece setup. Its just something about the res/pump combo that I really don't like, otherwise I would have bought the xspc kit already. I really like This tank and this block


Tank looks ok. As for the block i think im getting the 380A one. The xspc is alright but i think the koolance will destroy it


----------



## Zamoldac

Since it looks like it's time to show and tell:

8.70pts @ ~5.2Ghz for me _(but in my defense it was just a quick run back when the loop wasn't 100% up and running, i could probably improve it by .20-.25points)_


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Since it looks like it's time to show and tell:
> 
> 8.70pts @ ~5.2Ghz for me _(but in my defense it was just a quick run back when the loop wasn't 100% up and running, i could probably improve it by .20-.25points)_


I think cssorkinman broke the 9.0 iirc. Forgot what clock he had to do it


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Tank looks ok. As for the block i think im getting the 380A one. The xspc is alright but i think the koolance will destroy it


*380A* hands down







or just get the Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ _(that's what i got, went from a HK 3.0 LT, and i couldn't be happier with it)_ it's not only cheaper than 370A but it's also outperforming it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think cssorkinman broke the 9.0 iirc. Forgot what clock he had to do it


5.35Ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> *380A* hands down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just get the Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ _(that's what i got, went from a HK 3.0 LT, and i couldn't be happier with it)_ it's not only cheaper than 370A but it's also outperforming it.


The alphacool one would go with my res and pump but i got my heart set on the 380A lol. I think it looks great and would look cool in my rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 5.35Ghz


Ah yeah i remember thinking to beat ya but i wasnt prepared to go over 1.70 to get it hehe


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The alphacool one would go with my res and pump but i got my heart set on the 380A lol. I think it looks great and would look cool in my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah i remember thinking to beat ya but i wasnt prepared to go over 1.70 to get it hehe


Kinda risky unless you have extreme cooling or a spare rig








http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Kinda risky unless you have extreme cooling or a spare rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_


Nice lol. When steamroller comes out ill suicide run this chip haha

nearly 1.30am and i should be sleeping but alas due to my condition i only sleep 3 hours a night at the moment. Its crap lol but the silence with no kids and missus is pure bliss


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice lol. When steamroller comes out ill suicide run this chip haha
> 
> nearly 1.30am and i should be sleeping but alas due to my condition i only sleep 3 hours a night at the moment. Its crap lol but the silence with no kids and missus is pure bliss


Ouch, that's not much sleep to try to get by on







.
This new chip/mobo combination just runs tooo hot to try to match the score I had with the MSI rig. I ran CB @ 5.13 or so and it tickled 70 C near the end of the run. Only got a 8.56 .

GPU score


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that's not much sleep to try to get by on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This new chip/mobo combination just runs tooo hot to try to match the score I had with the MSI rig. I ran CB @ 5.13 or so and it tickled 70 C near the end of the run. Only got a 8.56 .
> 
> GPU score


Its plenty for me at this time lol. Last time i was like this i didnt sleep at all







I got schizoaffective disorder and im in my third week of hypomania lol. It normally lasts a week and this time its dragging on for some unknown reason







bloody feel like a guinea pig with the psychiatrist changing my meds all the bloody time









BTW install the hotfixes will ya. Cinebench is false reporting your clocks and it bugging me haha









hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## kzone75

Quick Geekbench run before work..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> That was an incredibly helpful post, for some reason I can't Rep+ you or I would. Thanks.
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

OCN staff don't get rep, we get to be content with our shiny badges.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why would you want individual core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the time they going to be exactly the same
> 
> anyhow get 7 zip and make the exe into a zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone is used to Intel chips, they read different on each core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hey now, I've managed to get a whole 2C difference between cores 2 and 7 at one point.


----------



## Privatejoker

I'm currently running an MSI 990fxa gd80 with an 8120. I've read the 8320/8350 are having P95 stability issues. Before I go pick up an 8320, is there a bios that will work?


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All Rev 1.0 boards do not have LLC. Rev 1.1 and later do.
> 
> BIOS updates can not add LLC, it is hardware controlled and requires physical modification to the motherboard.


That's correct.. I was thinking of other stuff via bios updates.. LLC (via the vrm's) obviously have to be hardware installed or updated to work.. u are correct sir


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> 
> 
> OK 4.7GHz is the best I can get a stable run (25 minutes on IBT High) at 1.488 VCore.
> 
> I have LLC on Ultra High, HPC enabled, everything else disabled. I am still seeing Multi drop to 7.0 during IBT although no 14.5 just 23.5 and 7.0 so not sure why that is happening?
> 
> Ideally I would like to hit 5GHz stable but without going FSB route I don't think I can do it. I tried VCore 1.513 for 200x25 and Windows wouldn't boot and I don't really want to put voltage higher because of temps. I currently hit 61C during IBT on Package temps.
> 
> Anyone got any idea on timings for my memory (in sig) so I can do an FSB OC? I already tried increasing FSB to nudge the CPU over 5GHz but again windows wouldn't boot, I suspect because the RAM was failing (2136MHz at the FSB I was using).
> 
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Paladine


Have you figured out your "throttling" issue yet? I've seen you post it many times over the past 10-15 pages.. and even with a 5ghz oc and other validations..until you figure that issue it wont be a "true" oc.. especially performance wise...if it keeps dropping the multi which will in turn drop your overall clock frequency WAY down..in your case to x7...which is only 1.4GHz!...thats A LOT!

FYI i had the same issue with my UD3 Giga mobo for the first week I had it and was so very frustrated with that very issue.. it appears you found the "key" bios setting to solve it but it also appears that may not have worked for you..? that being the HPC setting...because Rev3 boards don't have APM to turn off ...so HPC has to be ENABLED...aside from having all the other power saving features disabled of course...after I was told about the HPC, everything worked great! to start doing all your other overclocking and tweaking and all that.. you really should get that issue ironed out first.. make sure for all your oc and STABILITY testing (to truly know), that your multi and main core clock is NOT changing at all.. it has to stay at the FULL 4.5 or 4.8 or 5Ghz the WHOLE time (whatever your oc is)... then you know that the throttling issue it solved..

Good luck!

ps.. other then the bios being a bit different and have a few different settings.. and the voltages being "offsets" rather then actual specific numbers and some slight vdroop and vrm controls..it's a great board and can oc very well. It's no longer my main board for me 8350 but it did do well and is now working amazing for my older Phenom chip


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## MadGoat

http://valid.canardpc.com/2744278


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6262154
http://valid.canardpc.com/2744346

Not bad for 4.7GHz (over optimized!)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Privatejoker*
> 
> I'm currently running an MSI 990fxa gd80 with an 8120. I've read the 8320/8350 are having P95 stability issues. Before I go pick up an 8320, is there a bios that will work?


The latest Bios will work if you have a V-2 board, (I have a 8350 on one of them) , but if its not a V2 I am not sure.


----------



## Monty68

Hi all, just wanted to say hello, new to this forum and hope to pick up and learn about OC'ing very new to it.

Currently have my FX8350 + MSI990FXA-GD80 Prime95 24x7 stable at 4.4, sure I could do better but stability is key for me.

Have tried a few set-up's based on some degree of research on here and elsewhere, but couldn't seem to get stable
above 4.4, but I am a real newbie to OC'ing so don't want to fry my rig, only just built it the weekend









Regards
Monty


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get a stable FSB overclock. I can OC CPU with multi/vcore at 1.463V and be IBT stable on High for 30 minutes. I can multi OC my RAM to 2142MHz at 11-11-11-30. But if I try and switch to FSB instead of Multi, I can rarely boot and when I can I crash shortly after.
> 
> Are there any tricks to finding FSB sweet spot?
> 
> I have tried in the range of 225-235 so far.
> 
> Paladine


Do you manually set PCIe to 100, when you increase the FSB?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Krusher33

I have somehow lost my 5ghz stability.







I think it has to do with playing with DOCP which I didn't play with before. I might do a CMOS reset and start over without touching DOCP again.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> No, am I supposed to?
> 
> Paladine


Yes - manually set 100


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Da1Nonly

Question for you gentlemen. How much of a performance increase would I be looking at if I went from 1866 ram to what ever the highest ram my cpu can take?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Where, I don't see any options for PCIe?
> 
> Paladine


The PCIE frequency is right below CPU bus frequency.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK so I am going up in steps on FSB currently @ 220 as I type this with RAM profiles disabled, LLC on High, no VCore changes.
> 
> One thing that is confusing me is I have manually set HT Link and Northbridge frequencies to 2600 and 2200 respectively, yet in the CPU-Z they are showing as 2860 and 2420 respectively.
> 
> What are safe frequencies for HT and NB and why isn't my board keeping the settings I am giving it? I am wondering if maybe there is not enough NB or HT volts causing the system to crash when I try FSB of 230 (which fails to boot).
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Paladine


Keep CPU/NB and HT Link close to stock speeds. That's why your FSB OC fail
No need to OC them


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Question for you gentlemen. How much of a performance increase would I be looking at if I went from 1866 ram to what ever the highest ram my cpu can take?


It's a balancing act between timings and clock speed. Having said that, going from cl 9 at 1333 mhz to cl 11 at 2400 mhz netted a large gain in 3dvantage scores.
If you can run cl 8 /1600 - cl 9/1866 -cl10/2133 or cl 11/2400 seem to be sweet spots for this rig
I have run cl10 at 2500 mhz with my kingston hyperx beasts , but I was overvolting my equipment to the point it was a concern so i backed it down. It WILL support these stick at 2400 mhz will all 4 dimms full - it doesnt show that in the chv z manual.

If you can run your 1866 at cl 9 the gains you make by upgrading probably wouldnt be noticed except in benches.
Good luck


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Keep CPU/NB and HT Link close to stock speeds. That's why your FSB OC fail
> No need to OC them


2600 is stock speed for HT


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I have no choice, there is no way for me to change them. When I set them manually in the BIOS it completely ignores the settings and there is no way to change to the Multi for NB/HT on the Rev 3.0 UD3 board.
> 
> Paladine


dude you are new to OCing. if you want my advice i would just overclock multi stick HT at 2600 and nb at 2200 and set your clock and vcore.
These chips like multi too you know lol. fsb is alright but you need to fine tune and instead of confusing yourself by running before you learn to walk you can learn in steps

Dont blow up yer pc!!!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I can already run multi OC stable with no problems, but I don't want to just stop there now I have done it, I want to tweak things...that is why I playing with FSB OC.
> 
> Paladine


Fair enough mate lol its your mobo









just make sure you keep HT and nb frequency as close to stock as possible and watch those volts


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I am now at 225 FSB. NB is 2475MHz, HT Link is 2925MHz. Failed to boot at first on 10-9-9-25 so increased to 10-10-9-26 and booted fine.
> 
> I am concerned about these HT and NB speeds though, do I need to give them a little more voltage? If so what is safe volts for NB and HT?
> 
> Paladine


Some BIOS's only show the HT speed and NB speed as if FSB is at stock. They work just like CPU multipliers: For example your NB is x11 (which I got by doing the math 2475 / 225) and the HT is x13 (2925 / 225) which if the FSB was still at 200, they're 2200 and 2600 respectively which are their stock speeds. They still display them as 2200 and 2600 even though they're really x11 and x13.

As you go up in FSB, you have to back down the HT and NB to keep them close to stock.

And same goes for your RAM speed... as you bump up your FSB, your RAM speed goes up too.

Which is why Gurty is telling you to take baby steps. You're overclocking the entire system by bumping up the FSB.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Some BIOS's only show the HT speed and NB speed as if FSB is at stock. They work just like CPU multipliers: For example your NB is x11 (which I got by doing the math 2475 / 225) and the HT is x13 (2925 / 225) which if the FSB was still at 200, they're 2200 and 2600 respectively which are their stock speeds. They still display them as 2200 and 2600 even though they're really x11 and x13.
> 
> As you go up in FSB, you have to back down the HT and NB to keep them close to stock.
> 
> And same goes for your RAM speed... as you bump up your FSB, your RAM speed goes up too.
> 
> Which is why Gurty is telling you to take baby steps. You're overclocking the entire system by bumping up the FSB.


Not heard anything from him in awhile lol hope hes alright


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quick Geekbench run before work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at your OCs in the 5GHz club spreadsheet, you have some amazing OCs on the 8320s with sub 1.5V and FSB - how on earth did you manage to keep the VCore so low?
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

Thanks! It was mostly for validation only, though I did play a few games and did some benches with those clock speeds. I've settled with 4.8 - 4.9GHz @ 1.476V. For now, that is.. No benching until I get my 7970. I've been waiting for two months now..


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Decided on my next upgrade lol 1440p screen. Happy with cpu,mobo, gpu`s until the next series so its the only thing left to spend on now. Time to go korean


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## cssorkinman

A little red kool-aid for anyone that is thirsty.




This was posted by Malcom in another OCN forum









Next time someone questions the performance of the Vish, let 'em have a look at that


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice lol. When steamroller comes out ill suicide run this chip haha
> 
> nearly 1.30am and i should be sleeping but alas due to my condition i only sleep 3 hours a night at the moment. Its crap lol but the silence with no kids and missus is pure bliss


I have had 4 episodes of bronchitis this winter. My immune system is really warn down. I was coughing all last night so sleep was not part of my vocabulary. Now I'm full of antibiotics and strong cough medicine. So I managed to get a couple of hours here and there.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Decided on my next upgrade lol 1440p screen. Happy with cpu,mobo, gpu`s until the next series so its the only thing left to spend on now. Time to go korean


I wish the refresh rate vertical was standardized higher than 60 Hz. To me it makes no sense for gaming to have 1440p with 60 Hz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Decided on my next upgrade lol 1440p screen. Happy with cpu,mobo, gpu`s until the next series so its the only thing left to spend on now. Time to go korean
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the refresh rate vertical was standardized higher than 60 Hz. To me it makes no sense for gaming to have 1440p with 60 Hz.
Click to expand...

Why? 60Hz on 1440p is exactly the same as 60Hz on 1080p. It's the refresh cycle for the whole screen.


----------



## gertruude

hey fellow visherians!

Lets get a few piledrivers on this list shall we







its a benchmark someone has made and needs beta testers

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey fellow visherians!
> 
> Lets get a few piledrivers on this list shall we
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a benchmark someone has made and needs beta testers
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark


Here, I'll even set the bar for you guys.


Go beat my score and show off PD's power.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Here, I'll even set the bar for you guys.
> 
> 
> Go beat my score and show off PD's power.


Do we get a prize for beating you?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Give me a download link, ill see if my over optimized 4.7GHz will beat you guys!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Give me a download link, ill see if my over optimized 4.7GHz will beat you guys!


 Black Hole V4.2 Beta.zip 1233k .zip file


lazy git haha


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Black Hole V4.2 Beta.zip 1233k .zip file
> 
> 
> lazy git haha


Stops working error 3 seconds after double click. I cant get it to work...


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I was looking at your OCs in the 5GHz club spreadsheet, you have some amazing OCs on the 8320s with sub 1.5V and FSB - how on earth did you manage to keep the VCore so low?
> 
> Paladine


Maybe there was some confusion..or just a typo but I don't have an 8320 chip..only a couple of 8350's..all the examples and help I was writing was for that chip. I used to use my UD3 board for that chip too..now its used for my Phenom II x4 955BE chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I don't seem to get the multiplier drop at 4.7GHz on low VCore - I think it was just thermal throttling when the temps were approaching 62C. When I put my fans on 100% the temp never goes over 55C and I don't seem to have the problem. I will try to get some slim fans so I can do a push-pull config but can't get normal fans in the 690 with the Giga board. Currently have the fans mounted in the space between the chassis and top panel of the case with the rad mounted under it inside the chassis but the position of the memory slots on the Giga won't allow for a second set of standard fans.
> 
> Paladine


Ah I see! OK good..throttling solved...apparently but I am a bit surprised to see it still throttle u due to temps when only at 62 degrees.. It shouldn't even start to think of throttling u until 70+ and sometimes not until 75/80 degrees...but u never want to go that high anyways and 62 should be your temporary (only tweaking and oc testing) max anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> For the life of me I cannot get a stable FSB overclock. I can OC CPU with multi/vcore at 1.463V and be IBT stable on High for 30 minutes. I can multi OC my RAM to 2142MHz at 11-11-11-30. But if I try and switch to FSB instead of Multi, I can rarely boot and when I can I crash shortly after.
> 
> Are there any tricks to finding FSB sweet spot?
> 
> I have tried in the range of 225-235 so far.
> 
> Paladine


Keep in mind all the other settings increase too with FSB increase. You aren't starting your ram at 2133 before increasing fsb are u? Try and keep the memory freq down a bit to start when tweaking the fsb for the first time..as well u usually have to increase a few different voltage categories as well when going the FSV route. CPU/nb increase is standard but so is vdda usually..gotta be careful with the ram timing too..and yes its good to "manually" set the pcie bus to 100(which IS on the UD3 board too).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK so I am going up in steps on FSB currently @ 220 as I type this with RAM profiles disabled, LLC on High, no VCore changes.
> 
> One thing that is confusing me is I have manually set HT Link and Northbridge frequencies to 2600 and 2200 respectively, yet in the CPU-Z they are showing as 2860 and 2420 respectively.
> 
> What are safe frequencies for HT and NB and why isn't my board keeping the settings I am giving it? I am wondering if maybe there is not enough NB or HT volts causing the system to crash when I try FSB of 230 (which fails to boot).
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Paladine


Just like above this is due to fsb increasing...with just multi there is no change but as u increase fsb, ram and ht and nb also GO UP TOO! so start them lower and have them go up to somewhere around 2400/2600 nb/ht. ..but they can go higher if tweaked right


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Stops working error 3 seconds after double click. I cant get it to work...


works for me but it does say stops responding and it looks like it isnt working but it is.....just let it run


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll even set the bar for you guys.
> 
> 
> Go beat my score and show off PD's power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> This is as far as im prepared to go lol so beat that


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> works for me but it does say stops responding and it looks like it isnt working but it is.....just let it run


Let it "run" for 2-3 mintues and no menus are popping up... wat do


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Let it "run" for 2-3 mintues and no menus are popping up... wat do


it takes it time lol i can guarantee its working. are you end the process?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it takes it time lol i can guarantee its working. are you end the process?


Okay i get the Black hole v4.2 Beta has stopepd working error. Ill let it run...

BETTER NOT BE A TROLL


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Okay i get the Black hole v4.2 Beta has stopepd working error. Ill let it run...
> 
> BETTER NOT BE A TROLL


Mine seems to hang for about 5 minutes on the multithreaded test, it did this a long time ago too on intel machines when I first gave this bench a try.

Heres a "PS2 crashed and I don't know if my OC had to do with it 4.9/1600" setting run:


----------



## Rangerjr1

No progress yet. Its stuck on


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No progress yet. Its stuck on


Thats wierd mate. i got same OS as you and it worked fine on mine. Maybe u got a dud







tried running as admin?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Here, I'll even set the bar for you guys.
> 
> Go beat my score and show off PD's power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get a prize for beating you?
Click to expand...

Uuuuh, sure. You can have a Forge Star.










No one else beat me yet, so for now only you get one.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats wierd mate. i got same OS as you and it worked fine on mine. Maybe u got a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried running as admin?


Yup, nothing works.


----------



## Scorpion49

Weird, mine takes a solid 5 to 7 minutes to pass the first test and says "not responding" the whole time until it completes. The 4-thread and single thread don't seem to do that.

Also, I discovered something. Apparently my system likes FSB OC much more than multi only, I have to feed it 1.565V to pass 10 standard passes of IBT at 5.0ghz. But you can see here it easily passed it at 250x20.5 for 5.15ghz with only 1.548 volts (1.550 in BIOS). I wonder how far I can push this 8320? Not quite as fast as some of you guys in BH but I literally threw this OC at it in 30 seconds over a reboot. The RAM is all on auto.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2745113


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Apparently my system likes FSB OC much more than multi only, I have to feed it 1.565V to pass 10 standard passes of IBT at 5.0ghz. But you can see here it easily passed it at 250x20.5 for 5.15ghz with only 1.548 volts (1.550 in BIOS).


KyadCK?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> KaydCK?


You wasted your 1000th post on that? I feel so special!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You wasted your 1000th post on that? I feel so special!


Proved him that FSB DOES MATTER when overclocking 8350s, i experienced the same exact thing. When informing others of this he would disagree and tell them it didnt matter.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Proved him that FSB DO MATTER when overclocking 8350s, i experienced the same exact thing. When informing others of this he would disagree and tell them it didnt matter.


Ahhh, I had no idea what that was about. I don't know without more testing but it seems from that (which was intended to be a "suicide run" at BH) it might like those settings better. Who knows, I'm just happy it seems fine at 5150, I may tweak the RAM timings and see how stable it is.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my system likes FSB OC much more than multi only, I have to feed it 1.565V to pass 10 standard passes of IBT at 5.0ghz. But you can see here it easily passed it at 250x20.5 for 5.15ghz with only 1.548 volts (1.550 in BIOS).
> 
> 
> 
> KaydCK?
Click to expand...

Get back to me when you prove it was FSB going up that improved stability since that was your claim and not just multi going down.

Or when higher FSB is worth more performance then straight multi.

Neither of your claims were proven, just that his board doesn't like going above a certain multi.








(which, since he's on ASUS, is something I said before)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Weird, mine takes a solid 5 to 7 minutes to pass the first test and says "not responding" the whole time until it completes. The 4-thread and single thread don't seem to do that.
> 
> Also, I discovered something. Apparently my system likes FSB OC much more than multi only, I have to feed it 1.565V to pass 10 standard passes of IBT at 5.0ghz. But you can see here it easily passed it at 250x20.5 for 5.15ghz with only 1.548 volts (1.550 in BIOS). I wonder how far I can push this 8320? Not quite as fast as some of you guys in BH but I literally threw this OC at it in 30 seconds over a reboot. The RAM is all on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2745113


And you get one too, congrats.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Get back to me when you prove it was FSB going up that improved stability since that was your claim and not just multi going down.
> 
> Or when higher FSB is worth more performance then straight multi.
> 
> Neither of your claims were proven, just that his board doesn't like going above a certain multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you get one too, congrats.


Well do you have proof that it does not matter? From my own experience it does matter.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Weird, mine takes a solid 5 to 7 minutes to pass the first test and says "not responding"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the whole time until it completes. The 4-thread and single thread don't seem to do that.
> 
> Also, I discovered something. Apparently my system likes FSB OC much more than multi only, I have to feed it 1.565V to pass 10 standard passes of IBT at 5.0ghz. But you can see here it easily passed it at 250x20.5 for 5.15ghz with only 1.548 volts (1.550 in BIOS). I wonder how far I can push this 8320? Not quite as fast as some of you guys in BH but I literally threw this OC at it in 30 seconds over a reboot. The RAM is all on auto.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2745113


The results are negative man indicating it isnt stable. You get that alot with undervolting the chip


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Get back to me when you prove it was FSB going up that improved stability since that was your claim and not just multi going down.
> 
> Or when higher FSB is worth more performance then straight multi.
> 
> Neither of your claims were proven, just that his board doesn't like going above a certain multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well do you have proof that it does not matter? From my own experience it does matter.
Click to expand...

And I have over a dozen people's worth of experience plus my own that says FSB clocking does not give any performance advantage over Multi at the same clock. Read the thread.

As for stability, show me you being unstable at (for example) 200x20, but stable at 220x20 at the same voltage. It doesn't work that way. *Adding* FSB does not increase stability. *Lowering* the multi and using FSB to make up those clocks does.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And I have over a dozen people's worth of experience plus my own that says FSB clocking does not give any performance advantage over Multi at the same clock. Read the thread.
> 
> As for stability, show me you being unstable at (for example) 200x20, but stable at 220x20 at the same voltage. It doesn't work that way. *Adding* FSB does not increase stability. *Lowering* the multi and using FSB to make up those clocks does.


Lowering multiplier or increasing FSB to achieve the same overclocks is essentially the same lol. You end up increasing FSB anyways.
Quote:


> 200x20, but stable at 220x20 at the same voltage.


^This would end up with a higher overclock because you didnt lower the multiplier... I never said you shouldnt lower multiplier.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The results are negative man indicating it isnt stable. You get that alot with undervolting the chip


The test stops if it isn't stable, or it just freezes. I get those kind of results on multiple machines with v2.54 (AVX) so I'll consider it normal until proven otherwise. v2.53 outputs "normal" looking results.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And I have over a dozen people's worth of experience plus my own that says FSB clocking does not give any performance advantage over Multi at the same clock. Read the thread.
> 
> As for stability, show me you being unstable at (for example) 200x20, but stable at 220x20 at the same voltage. It doesn't work that way. *Adding* FSB does not increase stability. *Lowering* the multi and using FSB to make up those clocks does.
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering multiplier or increasing FSB to achieve the same overclocks is essentially the same lol.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 200x20, but stable at 220x20 at the same voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^This would end up with a higher overclock because you didnt lower the multiplier... I never said you shouldnt lower multiplier.
Click to expand...

No, you just completely left it out;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Bump your FSB aswell for added stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> FSB MAN. Dont lock it to the stock like Intel guys! You got AMD because you are BETTER at fine tuning!!! fine tune the FSB and multiplier. *Get an FSB of 210-290. Should give you some extra stability.*


No mention at all of lowering multiplier. None.

We get a lot of new people here. They will read that as "All you have to do is increase the FSB and it'll become more stable", and that is not the case.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The test stops if it isn't stable, or it just freezes. I get those kind of results on multiple machines with v2.54 (AVX) so I'll consider it normal until proven otherwise. v2.53 outputs "normal" looking results.


The test doesnt always stop lol i can guarantee you that negative results are unstable. I have been using IBT AVX for a long time now and i used to think negative results were ok until i tried video encoding and pc would crash. Its passed you because you are close to the required voltage. Just not quite there.

Bump up your volts a notch or 2 and you will see positive results again. a few notches below and i think you will fail the test


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, you just completely left it out;
> 
> No mention at all of lowering multiplier. None.
> 
> We get a lot of new people here. They will read that as "All you have to do is increase the FSB and it'll become more stable", and that is not the case.


Never stated that was all they had to do. Also i was helping somewhat knowledgable guys who allready did some overclocking. Im pretty sure they understand that they should lower the multiplier if increasing FSB to stay on the same speeds.

Dont be difficult now. I think you know what i mean.


----------



## Monty68

Hi peeps, after some advice, I can manage a pretty stable set-up at 4.4 by increasing multi x22 and upping the CPU V to 1.4870 using MSI control centre
but if I try anything higher Prime95 bombs on one or two cores.

The only other changes from stock is disabled CnQ, for some strange reason with this on, I get like a shimmer on the screen!?
and set the RAM to DDR-1600 with 1.57V and disabled EUP as recommended on the MSI forums.

I'd like to try and hit a stable 24x7 around the 4.6/4.7 mark, but at the very edge of my very limited knoweldge.

My set-up is in my sig below.

TIA


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Hi peeps, after some advice, I can manage a pretty stable set-up at 4.4 by increasing multi x22 and upping the CPU V to 1.4870 using MSI control centre
> but if I try anything higher Prime95 bombs on one or two cores.
> 
> The only other changes from stock is disabled CnQ, for some strange reason with this on, I get like a shimmer on the screen!?
> and set the RAM to DDR-1600 and disabled EUP as recommended on the MSI forums.
> 
> I'd like to try and hit a stable 24x7 around the 4.6/4.7 mark, but at the very edge of my very limited knoweldge.
> 
> My set-up is in my rig below.
> 
> TIA


Im gonna say it... Try to lower the multiplier a bit and increase the FSB. Might help you. It helped me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The test doesnt always stop lol i can guarantee you that negative results are unstable. I have been using IBT AVX for a long time now and i used to think negative results were ok until i tried video encoding and pc would crash. Its passed you because you are close to the required voltage. Just not quite there.
> 
> Bump up your volts a notch or 2 and you will see positive results again. a few notches below and i think you will fail the test


It gets those results regardless of the clock speed. Even at absolute stock settings its exactly the same. Anyways, you missed the part where it was a SUICIDE RUN and not my daily OC to begin with. I just wanted to see if it would do it. Come to find out that is about the limit, it won't get into windows at 5200 no matter how much voltage there is.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Hi peeps, after some advice, I can manage a pretty stable set-up at 4.4 by increasing multi x22 and upping the CPU V to 1.4870 using MSI control centre
> but if I try anything higher Prime95 bombs on one or two cores.
> 
> The only other changes from stock is disabled CnQ, for some strange reason with this on, I get like a shimmer on the screen!?
> and set the RAM to DDR-1600 and disabled EUP as recommended on the MSI forums.
> 
> I'd like to try and hit a stable 24x7 around the 4.6/4.7 mark, but at the very edge of my very limited knoweldge.
> 
> My set-up is in my rig below.
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna say it... *Try to lower the multiplier a bit and increase the FSB*. Might help you. It helped me.
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Anyway, guy is on an MSI board. No LLC, and insane vdroop, he needs to compensate by knowing his load voltage, not what voltage he set. Odds are he's dropping too low when under load, not that his settings are bad.

Lots of things to take into consideration when helping someone. Other things include;

Some ASUS boards don't like a multi above 23.5.
PLL to 2.6-2.695v on Giga can reduce needed Vcore by .025v.
Some Giga boards do not like to FSB OC at all.
Giga 3.0 boards have HPC to work around.

and more I cant remember off the top of my head. Quite a bit more to it then just Vcore, FSB, and multi.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Anyway, guy is on an MSI board. No LLC, and insane vdroop, he needs to compensate by knowing his load voltage, not what voltage he set. Odds are he's dropping too low when under load, not that his settings are bad.
> 
> Lots of things to take into consideration when helping someone. Other things include;
> 
> Some ASUS boards don't like a multi above 23.5.
> PLL to 2.6-2.695v on Giga can reduce needed Vcore by .025v.
> Some Giga boards do not like to FSB OC at all.
> Giga 3.0 boards have HPC to work around.
> 
> and more I cant remember off the top of my head. Quite a bit more to it then just Vcore, FSB, and multi.


Also found that the ASUS Equievelant of PLL (CPUVDDA) at 2.6V instead of 2.5 can increase stability in certain stituations.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> It gets those results regardless of the clock speed. Even at absolute stock settings its exactly the same. Anyways, you missed the part where it was a SUICIDE RUN and not my daily OC to begin with. I just wanted to see if it would do it. Come to find out that is about the limit, it won't get into windows at 5200 no matter how much voltage there is.


Thats crappy it wont hit 5.2

anyhow mate i wasn't trying to be funny or anything so don't think that lol. i just didnt want you to be under false illusions...i try to help and explain the best i can. This thread keeps me from going psychotic








If you get negative results anyhow then there is something a bit wrong, though if it stable for your daily usage then there's nothing else to say


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Anyway, guy is on an MSI board. No LLC, and insane vdroop, he needs to compensate by knowing his load voltage, not what voltage he set. Odds are he's dropping too low when under load, not that his settings are bad.
> 
> Lots of things to take into consideration when helping someone. Other things include;
> 
> Some ASUS boards don't like a multi above 23.5.
> PLL to 2.6-2.695v on Giga can reduce needed Vcore by .025v.
> Some Giga boards do not like to FSB OC at all.
> Giga 3.0 boards have HPC to work around.
> 
> and more I cant remember off the top of my head. Quite a bit more to it then just Vcore, FSB, and multi.


Anyone running a non LLC equipped board needs to gain a good understanding of how much Vdroop their particular board has at load, for my gd-80 v2 , its .07 volts . I'm gonna guess that he is only running 1.41 volts at load with the settings above . Try running OCCT for yourself and see how much Vdroop you get Monty, the graphs will help you







. If your target is 4.8 ghz, you will probably need to set your voltage to 1.536 or more in control center to be stable, which is fine ( in my opinion) as far as the vish is concerned , as long as you keep temps cool .


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats crappy it wont hit 5.2
> 
> anyhow mate i wasn't trying to be funny or anything so don't think that lol. i just didnt want you to be under false illusions...i try to help and explain the best i can. This thread keeps me from going psychotic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get negative results anyhow then there is something a bit wrong, though if it stable for your daily usage then there's nothing else to say


I run 4.8 for daily use, no need for more honestly. I just wanted to see if it would crank out that bench.


----------



## Monty68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone running a non LLC equipped board needs to gain a good understanding of how much Vdroop their particular board has at load, for my gd-80 v2 , its .07 volts . I'm gonna guess that he is only running 1.41 volts at load with the settings above . Try running OCCT for yourself and see how much Vdroop you get Monty, the graphs will help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If your target is 4.8 ghz, you will probably need to set your voltage to 1.536 or more in control center to be stable, which is fine ( in my opinion) as far as the vish is concerned , as long as you keep temps cool .


Your spot on Sir I am also seeing a .07 volt drop under load.

I seem to be getting a stable 4.5 by setting CPU V to 1.5395 in CC but again any higher and I get a core drop out on Prime95?

Still its an improvment, thanks for your tip/advice


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Your spot on Sir I am also seeing a .07 volt drop under load.
> 
> I seem to be getting a stable 4.5 by setting CPU V to 1.5395 in CC but again any higher and I get a core drop out on Prime95?
> 
> Still its an improvment, thanks for your tip/advice


You are most welcome .
I would ditch prime 95 and use IBT or OCCT for stability testing .
If your cpu temps are in the 50's or lower, I'm betting you can hit 4.7 or so at that voltage- IBT stable


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And you get one too, congrats.


Also, what is this (hopefully?) cool badge I have been gifted with?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And you get one too, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is this (hopefully?) cool badge I have been gifted with?
Click to expand...

You beat my score in the Black Hole Benchmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *"*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Here, I'll even set the bar for you guys.
> 
> Go beat my score and show off PD's power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get a prize for beating you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuuuh, sure. You can have a Forge Star.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You beat my score in the Black Hole Benchmark.


I'll take it!


----------



## sdlvx

The -1 result is definitely not stable, but as far as I can tell, it's only a problem when you're running AVX code. Hardly anything in Windows runs AVX code, so you can skate by with -1 as a result if you're willing to not call it 100% stable. I don't have any problems with -1 result in Windows, but as soon as I run on Gentoo, that uses AVX for everything, I can't be logged in to KDE for 1 minute before everything goes crazy.

EDIT: I should say I love to see the new faces and stuff. This thread is not dying down, even after Vishera released in mid October.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No progress yet. Its stuck on


Same thing here... although I've been running this Benchmark a ton for smileman and all of a sudden I cant get any of them to run... something installed or updated and screwed the pooch...

Would you by chance have WHS connector software installed?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Slightly off topic here but I was wondering if anyone can comment on dust control?
> 
> I have filters on all of my fans and they work, but I don't want to have to take the PC apart every month to wash the filters (some of them are very difficult to get at) so I am thinking of getting a hand held vacuum cleaner but I want to make sure I get one with enough power to suck out the dust.
> 
> I am looking at this at the moment (cordless and cheap) and was wondering if anyone has any comments on whether or not it is likely to work?
> 
> http://www.saturn.pl/odkurzacz-sencor-svc-190-b,id-35599
> 
> (Open the link in Chrome to translate into English)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paladine


Not supposed to use vac cleaners because of the static, to use that for filters should remove the filters away from components. Canned air is the official way for components.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well I have been using canned air but a: it is expensive and b: it just throws the dust back into the room. The 3 fans I am most concerned with are the top two Rad fans (which are in a space between the chassis and the outer plastic case so nowhere near components and the intake fan at the front, also nowhere near components. My plan was to just suck the air out from outside the case (not opening up the case) is this still likely to cause an issue with static?
> 
> For the rad fans there is a good 3-4 inches between the filter and the nearest components (RAM) and a good 6-8 inches from components with the front intake.
> 
> Paladine


I personally use a vac lol just giving you the official line, If you vac any fans though do not let them spin up as a vac makes them spin above the standard rpm and can cause backwards electro charge to the board. When doing fans i brush them with a paint brush then hoover the residue up. You will be fine with the vac you linked


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

A couple of years ago i was going to go into business as a pc cleaner. I bought an industrial cleaning kit. the vac is an anti static vac and its fantastic.

Like ghost i too use brushes etc


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6269247

^score for my 24/7 OC.

Im quite pleased by this!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6269247
> 
> ^score for my 24/7 OC.
> 
> Im quite pleased by this!


What was the chip clocked at?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What was the chip clocked at?


Look at my rig. A little over 4.8GHz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Look at my rig. A little over 4.8GHz.


Is this with the free version mate?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What was the chip clocked at?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my rig. A little over 4.8GHz.
Click to expand...

Just so you know, your rig may say 4.8ghz but maybe you did a bench at a different clock? The dang validation said 0mhz so that's why I asked.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is this with the free version mate?


It is, that's why it has the "P" in front of the score. That means "Performance Test." The "X" is for the extreme preset. I don't know what the lowest one is lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> It is, that's why it has the "P" in front of the score. That means "Performance Test." The "X" is for the extreme preset. I don't know what the lowest one is lol


Ah cool i never knew that lol cheers for enlightening me


----------



## Rangerjr1

If you guys optimize your RAM and CPUNB a bit (even FSB helps a bit) You can earch 8600 physics score pretty easily at 4.6-4.7GHz.


----------



## kzone75

Why am I only getting 1.5 - 2 fps in the physics section of 3dm11?


----------



## robbiq

I've tried following the overclocking guide for the 8350 but as soon as I try and stress test with prime 95 the pc crashes. Stock voltages, stock everything just cpu ratio to 21. I'm thinking it's something with prime. As soon as i go back to no overclock it works again.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> I've tried following the overclocking guide for the 8350 but as soon as I try and stress test with prime 95 the pc crashes. Stock voltages, stock everything just cpu ratio to 21. I'm thinking it's something with prime. As soon as i go back to no overclock it works again.


Its Prime, Prime95 does not play nice with FX chips. Made mine crash at stock. If you pass OCCT, LinX or IBT you should be completely fine for every day use.


----------



## Tarnix

eek, my score is pretty terrible...


----------



## AlDyer

There is a LOT of fx 83xx owner at overclock.net. I planning on a steamroller upgrade, but its nice to see theres still some AMD users left


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> eek, my score is pretty terrible...


Heh, I think your test is outdated.









Grab the new one, it has a 4-thread test that adds quite a bit to our scores.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbiq*
> 
> I've tried following the overclocking guide for the 8350 but as soon as I try and stress test with prime 95 the pc crashes. Stock voltages, stock everything just cpu ratio to 21. I'm thinking it's something with prime. As soon as i go back to no overclock it works again.


There seems to be something strange with the M5A97 Motherboards LLC Functions. Keep the CPU LLC on Auto and try again.
Please post your results either here or on the Asus Guide. If this is a regular issue with these boards I'll update the guide.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Why am I only getting 1.5 - 2 fps in the physics section of 3dm11?


I've seen this on an older Phenom system a while back and all other tests were fine..wasn't sure what had temporarily caused it.

Anyone here know what causes this?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I've seen this on an older Phenom system a while back and all other tests were fine..wasn't sure what had temporarily caused it.
> 
> Anyone here know what causes this?


Its just a harsh test that one lol. before the update it was the planes flying about? even on my pc it had a hard time playing that test at a reasonable pace


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> My old 955 system is gonna get cooked...erm I mean "enhanced" tomorrow. Just found out why I wasn't able to adjust VCore settings in the BIOS so am gonna try to push it to 4.2GHZ tomorrow with RAM OC as well. It is my old system on an M3N WS board with 8GB 1066 (which only runs at 800 due to restriction for running all 4 slots). It is my fiancee's machine now so I am gonna wait til she is in class tomorrow and attack the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I don't fry it or she will be less than impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine



Good luck!







your secret is safe with us.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> My old 955 system is gonna get cooked...erm I mean "enhanced" tomorrow. Just found out why I wasn't able to adjust VCore settings in the BIOS so am gonna try to push it to 4.2GHZ tomorrow with RAM OC as well. It is my old system on an M3N WS board with 8GB 1066 (which only runs at 800 due to restriction for running all 4 slots). It is my fiancee's machine now so I am gonna wait til she is in class tomorrow and attack the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I don't fry it or she will be less than impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


I think you should buy her a new pc and just do a suicide run with the old one. Let it bow out in a blaze of glory

Don't be tight man, if you love her you would do it!!!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Am not gonna suicide perfectly good kit and she would kill me if I did, she is very "economically conscious" (interpret that as you will) I only just paid out 5k Polish for my new rig, it wouldn't go down well to spend another couple thousand for hers, especially if it is because "you broke my PC!".
> 
> My balls would never forgive me...
> 
> Paladine


HAHA man.....i love ya







i looked at how much 5k polish zloty was in british pounds and its over a grand. Thats about as much as i have spent on mine.









My missus is the same as your missus. I dont care though money is only money and there are far better things to be worried about than money









I dont have a great deal i have enough to get by and feed my pc habit







.

In my younger days i was quite well off had a great job and hardly any outgoings and im more happier now lol. Could be my age or it just could mean that im content with my life haha


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Slightly off topic here but I was wondering if anyone can comment on dust control?
> 
> I have filters on all of my fans and they work, but I don't want to have to take the PC apart every month to wash the filters (some of them are very difficult to get at) so I am thinking of getting a hand held vacuum cleaner but I want to make sure I get one with enough power to suck out the dust.
> 
> I am looking at this at the moment (cordless and cheap) and was wondering if anyone has any comments on whether or not it is likely to work?
> 
> http://www.saturn.pl/odkurzacz-sencor-svc-190-b,id-35599
> 
> (Open the link in Chrome to translate into English)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paladine


I have to take my PC apart weekly to remove dust and there is lots of cleaning. I just use a small paint brush and a can of compressed air. I used to use a vaccuum years ago, but in my house now there is lots of static electricity. The fan filters I just tap them and most of the dust comes off, then spray them with air. Sometimes I do this outdoors.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## electech13

Hey Gertruude...I know ur using a Sabertooth board (R2). U using the onboard audio with it? And if so ever had any problems where the analog hookup stopped working? Didn't notice until today but must have happened in past couple days..not sure what did it but drivers appear fine..speakers are good and dual boot on same system is fine so know board is okay. Did uninstall and reinstall of drivers but no go..tried everything with the "RRealtek" audio software and without but no dice.. Just can't figure it out. Any clue?


----------



## SpykeZ

5.1 ghz!!! Granted CPU-Z like to show 5099mhz lol


----------



## Vaub

Since there seem to be a new benchmark, here are my results!

Does it seems ok?


Btw, I saw some people getting 86xx points in 3DM11 physics with clock near 4,8 - 5Ghz. My best result is still in the 8200s. Anyone know how to improve this?

Thank!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> 5.1 ghz!!! Granted CPU-Z like to show 5099mhz lol


It's only 5099


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It's only 5099


according to that stupid program! it's 5.1 in bios.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> eek, my score is pretty terrible...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Hey Gertruude...I know ur using a Sabertooth board (R2). U using the onboard audio with it? And if so ever had any problems where the analog hookup stopped working? Didn't notice until today but must have happened in past couple days..not sure what did it but drivers appear fine..speakers are good and dual boot on same system is fine so know board is okay. Did uninstall and reinstall of drivers but no go..tried everything with the "RRealtek" audio software and without but no dice.. Just can't figure it out. Any clue?


I dont use it mate. I got headphones for gaming and they are usb. If i need speakers i hook it up to telly via hdmi lead so not a clue

sorry man


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? 60Hz on 1440p is exactly the same as 60Hz on 1080p. It's the refresh cycle for the whole screen.


I understand but I was never happy with the Low refresh rate that is part of the HD standard. I used to go out of my way to get high refresh monitors before the HD
Standard was established. I think 60 Hz is abominable and was institutes to save the manufacturers money . I personally would pay an extra $100 bucks for my monitor to be 120 Hz but there are very few 120hz monitors available.


----------



## gertruude

I need help!!!!

Is anyone else like me and OCD about temps of their cpu? Im constantly changing out thermal paste to get that extra few degrees off lol. I tried not doing it and i lasted for about 3 days. I had great temps a few weeks ago but i forgot how i got the temps so good







earlier today on IBT i was hitting 53C on the core and 58 on socket @5ghz but i messed this up trying to beat it and now gone back up to 56C and 60C socket lol!!

Is anyoen else like me or am i just completely nuts?

Be honest ill respect you more for it


----------



## SpykeZ

New score @ 5.1ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> New score @ 5.1ghz


Thats low for 5.1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need help!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else like me and OCD about temps of their cpu? Im constantly changing out thermal paste to get that extra few degrees off lol. I tried not doing it and i lasted for about 3 days. I had great temps a few weeks ago but i forgot how i got the temps so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier today on IBT i was hitting 53C on the core and 58 on socket @5ghz but i messed this up trying to beat it and now gone back up to 56C and 60C socket lol!!
> 
> Is anyoen else like me or am i just completely nuts?
> 
> Be honest ill respect you more for it


It was colder then


----------



## SpykeZ

YOURE 42MHz FASTER THAN ME!!! CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## Tarnix

100mhz more on CPU OC and 1866 to 2133MHz on ram only added 400 pts for me..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need help!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else like me and OCD about temps of their cpu? Im constantly changing out thermal paste to get that extra few degrees off lol. I tried not doing it and i lasted for about 3 days. I had great temps a few weeks ago but i forgot how i got the temps so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier today on IBT i was hitting 53C on the core and 58 on socket @5ghz but i messed this up trying to beat it and now gone back up to 56C and 60C socket lol!!
> 
> Is anyoen else like me or am i just completely nuts?
> 
> Be honest ill respect you more for it


I am almost as OCD as you on my temps, 4.6GHz and [email protected] gives me 60/57C. I consider this high








P.S.: I am trying to OCD less on it, last time I tried to tighten my H80 more I broke my socket "fan holder clip thing-y", I had to steal the one from my old MB...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was colder then


Actually its colder now then it was when i had the great temps.

Im doing a little experiment tonight lol. I mixed a bit of mx4 with nano diamond 7 and using that atm lol

Dunno why.....i just thought it could be a great idea.

sadly the nano diamond takes awhile to cure so ill hold off stressing too much


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HAHA man.....i love ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i looked at how much 5k polish zloty was in british pounds and its over a grand. Thats about as much as i have spent on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My missus is the same as your missus. I dont care though money is only money and there are far better things to be worried about than money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a great deal i have enough to get by and feed my pc habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In my younger days i was quite well off had a great job and hardly any outgoings and im more happier now lol. Could be my age or it just could mean that im content with my life haha


Our hobby is habit of an addiction, I think most of us would/agree on that. But money really does not buy happiness. Look at the world today run by a bunch of predatory monsters. You think they are happy? They are too concerned about rebellion, competition etc. I am happy if I can eat healthy food, keep my health, and spend time with those I love.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Actually its colder now then it was when i had the great temps.
> 
> Im doing a little experiment tonight lol. I mixed a bit of mx4 with nano diamond 7 and using that atm lol
> 
> Dunno why.....i just thought it could be a great idea.
> 
> sadly the nano diamond takes awhile to cure so ill hold off stressing too much


Pullin dat air?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> YOURE 42MHz FASTER THAN ME!!! CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


Your volts for 5.1ghz is fantastic. Though i think your problem is undervolting and the chip not getting enough to run 100% for that clock if ya know what i mean...though i could also be full of crap and not know anything









this is what ya need to beat me lol pulls out the BFG


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pullin dat air?


Aye always









I did swap to pushing it out but temps werent as good so i swapped them back. My missus is fed up of me doing it now haha!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Hey Gertruude...I know ur using a Sabertooth board (R2). U using the onboard audio with it? And if so ever had any problems where the analog hookup stopped working? Didn't notice until today but must have happened in past couple days..not sure what did it but drivers appear fine..speakers are good and dual boot on same system is fine so know board is okay. Did uninstall and reinstall of drivers but no go..tried everything with the "RRealtek" audio software and without but no dice.. Just can't figure it out. Any clue?


mine died with a static charge ( still dont know how as i was holding pcb of gfx card and was definitely grounded.... it wont send audio through anything but optical ( toslink ) hdmi or my keyboard XD ( usb headphone port XD ) just dealing with it till gen3 comes then i will rma it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well my build was quite cheap I thought, because I still think in British money and 1.2k for what I got is incredible value in the UK - but here 5k is a -lot- of money and the Polish are a lot more sensitive about money than we Brits seem to be.
> 
> I am much like you, money is money and I don't really care - I earn a good wage when I am working and I work hard. I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't really go out apart from shopping at the mall with my missus so for me, my PC is both my hobby and my main work tool. I earn obscene money compared to the average Polish salary (I can work 1 day and make 3x the monthly average wage) so easy come easy go is how I see it.
> 
> That said, I am old enough and wise enough to know you don't wanna upset the missus, because even if you are right, you always lose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


a happy wife is a happy life, a mad wife is a short life >.> *ducks*


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your volts for 5.1ghz is fantastic. Though i think your problem is undervolting and the chip not getting enough to run 100% for that clock if ya know what i mean...though i could also be full of crap and not know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what ya need to beat me lol pulls out the BFG


Well, not to be a butthole or anything but I'm fairly sure the term "undervolting" is applied when the chip is run below stock vid, not when it doesn't have enough for the overclock. For example, I had a 3570k that would do 4.0ghz at .975V 24/7 folding (ended up at .995V after LLC). The stock vid was 1.275 or some such. I wouldn't consider 1.5V+ as undervolting haha.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, not to be a butthole or anything but I'm fairly sure the term "undervolting" is applied when the chip is run below stock vid, not when it doesn't have enough for the overclock. For example, I had a 3570k that would do 4.0ghz at .975V 24/7 folding (ended up at .995V after LLC). The stock vid was 1.275 or some such. I wouldn't consider 1.5V+ as undervolting haha.


I suppose you are right. I meant 1.5volts for 5.1ghz is a bit low and thus hampering his true performance lol

or like i said i could be full of crap


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, not to be a butthole or anything but I'm fairly sure the term "undervolting" is applied when the chip is run below stock vid, not when it doesn't have enough for the overclock. For example, I had a 3570k that would do 4.0ghz at .975V 24/7 folding (ended up at .995V after LLC). The stock vid was 1.275 or some such. I wouldn't consider 1.5V+ as undervolting haha.


Correct, but nitpicky


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Correct, but nitpicky


It is, thats why I said it that way. I don't really care its just nice to clarify for people who might not know what he means.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your volts for 5.1ghz is fantastic. Though i think your problem is undervolting and the chip not getting enough to run 100% for that clock if ya know what i mean...though i could also be full of crap and not know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what ya need to beat me lol pulls out the BFG


Mines not undervolting actually. I even got LLC on high. I could get to those volts but I start getting pretty hot in IBT. My RS360 isn't handling these heats like I thought it would unless I mounted wrong.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Mines not undervolting actually. I even got LLC on high. I could get to those volts but I start getting pretty hot in IBT. My RS360 isn't handling these heats like I thought it would unless I mounted wrong.


Then you got a great chip. 1.5 for 5.1 is very very good







wish i had lol. i need 1.57+ to be IBT AVX stable @5ghz

What kind of temps do you get? I got t he RS360 too


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? 60Hz on 1440p is exactly the same as 60Hz on 1080p. It's the refresh cycle for the whole screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand but I was never happy with the Low refresh rate that is part of the HD standard. I used to go out of my way to get high refresh monitors before the HD
> Standard was established. I think 60 Hz is abominable and was institutes to save the manufacturers money . I personally would pay an extra $100 bucks for my monitor to be 120 Hz but there are very few 120hz monitors available.
Click to expand...

Could always go for the 144hz ASUS monitor I guess. Reviews look good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Then you got a great chip. 1.5 for 5.1 is very very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had lol. i need 1.57+ to be IBT AVX stable @5ghz
> 
> What kind of temps do you get? I got t he RS360 too


as of right now with this OC it hits around 60 with 20 passes on high.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Then you got a great chip. 1.5 for 5.1 is very very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i had lol. i need 1.57+ to be IBT AVX stable @5ghz
> 
> What kind of temps do you get? I got t he RS360 too


Man I am sorry to ask, I know you have posted it multiple times but I cannot seem to find the file. Can you post the AVX file again pls? Thank you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Man I am sorry to ask, I know you have posted it multiple times but I cannot seem to find the file. Can you post the AVX file again pls? Thank you


sure









IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## SpykeZ

Whats that file.... some special Intel burn test build?


----------



## Crazy eyes

I just updated my MB and cpu
CPU 8320
MB Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 .I know not the best, But what I can afford .
I do have some ?
1 st . With CPU Z screen up . Computer sitting idle . The core speed low .
When I do anything with the computer core speed adjustment goes up


----------



## Crazy eyes

2 nd picture . this is when I do anything with the computer


----------



## Crazy eyes

Here is my 2DMark06




I'm Ex happy


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy eyes*
> 
> 2 nd picture . this is when I do anything with the computer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy eyes*
> 
> I just updated my MB and cpu
> CPU 8320
> MB Asus M5A97 LE R2.0 .I know not the best, But what I can afford .
> I do have some ?
> 1 st . With CPU Z screen up . Computer sitting idle . The core speed low .
> When I do anything with the computer core speed adjustment goes up


That is normal, Cool 'n Quiet behavior. It is to save power and heat when the computer is idling. I like to leave it turned on unless I'm going for a suicide run overclock.


----------



## Crazy eyes

thank you . Im very happy with it so far. Next step this summer is to upgrade video card


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy eyes*
> 
> thank you . Im very happy with it so far. Next step this summer is to upgrade video card


Yeah, 550ti is a pretty good budget card, but its getting a little outclassed for 1080p gaming. What do you plan to go with?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Whats that file.... some special Intel burn test build?


AVX instruction sets for IBT, ya. Pushes the chip even harder.


----------



## Crazy eyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, 550ti is a pretty good budget card, but its getting a little outclassed for 1080p gaming. What do you plan to go with?


Not sure yet . I
Maybe 660 or 670
Maybe 7970 Right now . I'm leaning toward 7970
. I also i had the 212 CPU cooler Installed . For gaming
This will be last phase on my upgrades for several more years .


----------



## Crazy eyes

Couple years ago . I kept getting computer problems back to back . This local computer store sold me a lifetime free labor if I buy a case from them . I did . I had everything switch out from old case ( dell slim ) to a Thermaltake case . I got my money back in free labor . They also match newegg


----------



## Krusher33

How are you guys doing 3 black hole benchmarks? Mine is only letting me do 2.


----------



## cssorkinman

You may have an older version Krusher , I dunno.
Here's mine . Frustrating, the bench wont even open on my MSI rig ( software bug - several people have had it with this bench) and it runs so much cooler it would leave this ASUS setup in the dust.


----------



## Krusher33

At the bottom yours says version 4. Mine does too. Where are you all downloading from?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> At the bottom yours says version 4. Mine does too. Where are you all downloading from?


The link Gertruude posted in this thread for this rig.

I've tried about 5 different places to download it onto my MSI rig and they all have the same error when I open the program.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The link Gertruude posted in this thread for this rig.
> 
> I've tried about 5 different places to download it onto my MSI rig and they all have the same error when I open the program.


I get the error as well, I cannot install it at all


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> At the bottom yours says version 4. Mine does too. Where are you all downloading from?
> 
> 
> 
> The link Gertruude posted in this thread for this rig.
> 
> I've tried about 5 different places to download it onto my MSI rig and they all have the same error when I open the program.
Click to expand...

Took me a bit to find his post but I did. You all are using 4.2 beta. I was using 4.1. Took me a bit trying to figure out why you all were getting 6k pts more than mine before I realize you guys had 3 scores to my 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The link Gertruude posted in this thread for this rig.
> 
> I've tried about 5 different places to download it onto my MSI rig and they all have the same error when I open the program.
> 
> 
> 
> I get the error as well, I cannot install it at all
Click to expand...

His link is in post # 10227 or somewhere around there.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need help!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else like me and OCD about temps of their cpu? Im constantly changing out thermal paste to get that extra few degrees off lol. I tried not doing it and i lasted for about 3 days. I had great temps a few weeks ago but i forgot how i got the temps so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlier today on IBT i was hitting 53C on the core and 58 on socket @5ghz but i messed this up trying to beat it and now gone back up to 56C and 60C socket lol!!
> 
> Is anyoen else like me or am i just completely nuts?
> 
> Be honest ill respect you more for it


Im very OCD about my GPU fans, i touched them a couple of times while running and i constantly imagine strange sounds coming from broken bearings or something. I keep taking the GPU out to oil the bearings and check for broken fan blades. It has allmost driven me to buying a completely new 7970 lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You may have an older version Krusher , I dunno.
> Here's mine . Frustrating, the bench wont even open on my MSI rig ( software bug - several people have had it with this bench) and it runs so much cooler it would leave this ASUS setup in the dust.


Was wondering when you'd get around to earning one.


----------



## Tarnix

Contemplating the difference between 5.1 and 4.7 and there must be more to it...


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## The Storm

I still cannot get that benchmark to work on my system.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I still cannot get that benchmark to work on my system.


Are you using the version from this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/0_50


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are you using the version from this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/0_50


Yes and it says that it has stopped working as soon as I try to open the file.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> YOURE 42MHz FASTER THAN ME!!! CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your volts for 5.1ghz is fantastic. Though i think your problem is undervolting and the chip not getting enough to run 100% for that clock if ya know what i mean...though i could also be full of crap and not know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what ya need to beat me lol pulls out the BFG
Click to expand...

I'm getting closer.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Helps when you run the right test.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm getting closer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man









BTW did you leave hwinfo64 open for the whole test? On the first test i went up to 73C on the core @5.2 lol


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> 5.1 ghz!!! Granted CPU-Z like to show 5099mhz lol


Not using the AVX IBT i assume? cuz those scores seem especially low..and definitely at that oc...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Whats that file.... some special Intel burn test build?


Until you posted this, I was gonna say... for the above posting you did earlier...you MUST NOT be using the AVX IBT cuz those score are TERRIBLE! Especially for a 5Ghz oc.. so that explains it I guess.. definitely want to use the AVX IBT for your testing on this chip and for this thread









Most see low to mid 90's in GFlops.. some high 80's.. and a few high 90's..

The most I can tweak mine to is 97.40 but typically avg around 92-94.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Seadweller23

Hello,

Obviously, I am an amatuer overclocker... Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 Motherboard...

I noticed last night in the D.O.C.P. overclock menu where you select Memory speed, at the bottom of the list it had a profile for my Dominator Platinum. I chose the profile and am getting a more stable overclock including running at a faster memory speed. I am running 1840 Mhz on four Dimms which I could not do before. I wish I would have noticed this sooner.

I am passing it along in case someone may have missed this point like me.

Sea


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm getting closer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW did you leave hwinfo64 open for the whole test? On the first test i went up to 73C on the core @5.2 lol
Click to expand...

Yup, I didn't have it open on my first screen shot with the lower score. But on the second one where I had put 1.57v I had HWinfo open for fear. I guess I had nothing to fear. Though I noticed after I compared my screenshot with yours... CPUz is saying voltage 1.536 or something like that. I'm not sure what's up with that. I've got LLC on ultra I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seadweller23*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Obviously, I am an amatuer overclocker... Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 Motherboard...
> 
> I noticed last night in the D.O.C.P. overclock menu where you select Memory speed, at the bottom of the list it had a profile for my Dominator Platinum. I chose the profile and am getting a more stable overclock including running at a faster memory speed. I am running 1840 Mhz on four Dimms which I could not do before. I wish I would have noticed this sooner.
> 
> I am passing it along in case someone may have missed this point like me.
> 
> Sea


I've only been using +/- keys to select the memory speed. It says something else at the bottom of list? Oh my...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Was wondering when you'd get around to earning one.


It's been on my to do list









I had to reseat my Thermaltake on the asus rig in hopes of running cooler - improved a couple degrees that was about it.

My MSI rig is chomping at the bit to try this bench, I'm thinking I could run 5.3 + on the multi and up to 5.5 on the 4 thread and single thread segments.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's been on my to do list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to reseat my Thermaltake on the asus rig in hopes of running cooler - improved a couple degrees that was about it.
> 
> My MSI rig is chomping at the bit to try this bench, I'm thinking I could run 5.3 + on the multi and up to 5.5 on the 4 thread and single thread segments.


Wow i wish i had some Cojones like you man lol very very toasty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yup, I didn't have it open on my first screen shot with the lower score. But on the second one where I had put 1.57v I had HWinfo open for fear. I guess I had nothing to fear. Though I noticed after I compared my screenshot with yours... CPUz is saying voltage 1.536 or something like that.


Well im bloody impressed with your temps lol. I noticed u got koolance 380A. thats the one im getting in a few weeks. Hoping itll bring my temps downa fair bit compared with the raystorm one


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yup, I didn't have it open on my first screen shot with the lower score. But on the second one where I had put 1.57v I had HWinfo open for fear. I guess I had nothing to fear. Though I noticed after I compared my screenshot with yours... CPUz is saying voltage 1.536 or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well im bloody impressed with your temps lol. I noticed u got koolance 380A. thats the one im getting in a few weeks. Hoping itll bring my temps downa fair bit compared with the raystorm one
Click to expand...

Yeah, I went from a Rasa and I'm pretty sure it made a difference. I can't say for sure though because the bios settings weren't consistent during the switch. But based on some roundups, I'd say it was the block.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.youtube.com/user/gamerkila57?feature=mhee


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK am officially addicted to overclocking.
> 
> Pushed my missus' 955 BE as far as I could get it - not happy only managed to hit 3.7GHz and 920MHz on the RAM but it is better than 3.2 and 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then I switched to OCing my Graphics card for the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Gigabyte Radeon 7850 OC 2GB (stock 975MHz Core & 4800Mhz Memory) to 1125MHz Core and 5800Mhz Memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get more out of the Core but I can't push voltage higher than 1.223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my missus discovered that I had been playing with her system when she got back. I had to do a CMOS reset with the jumper cos I pushed it a little to hard and couldn't boot. I forgot to reset the date/time in the BIOS so when my missus tried to go to Google she got a warning about fraudulent site cos the SSL cert was 4 years in the future (her system date was 2009 lol). I came out relatively unscathed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I can OC her NVidia GTX 550Ti...
> 
> 
> 
> < Addict....
> 
> Paladine


Hey dude welcome to the dark side haha

Its all downhill from here. Since i found this site ive never stopped lol. i was happy plodding along just nicely at a reasonable overclock









Now im watercooled with a huge case and more ram than whats needed with sli gfx cards


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey dude welcome to the dark side haha
> 
> Its all downhill from here. Since i found this site ive never stopped lol. i was happy plodding along just nicely at a reasonable overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im watercooled with a huge case and more ram than whats needed with sli gfx cards


Intel... IS THE DARK SIDE


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Mwahahahaha
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277174
> 
> Paladine


Come on man, you can reach 8600 Physics score on 4.6-4.8GHz if you optimize the RAM and CPUNB a bit. Dont let that 8320 go to waste.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> You are on 7870, I am 7850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I could push more volts to it I could hit 1250 Core and smoke your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


i don't think so


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> i don't think so


Yes he can, an overclocked 7850 can beat a stock 7870. Just like a 7950 can beat a 7970.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yes he can, an overclocked 7850 can beat a stock 7870. Just like a 7950 can beat a 7970.


My HD 7870 isn't stock. Its beats a stock HD 7950


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My HD 7870 isn't stock. Its beats a stock HD 7950


what are your clocks?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My HD 7870 isn't stock. Its beats a stock HD 7950


can u do a stock run for me pls









wanna compare cards thankyou


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> what are your clocks?


Stock 1000/1200

OC'd 1200/1450


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Stock 1000/1200
> 
> OC'd 1200/1450


3dmark11 Please.


----------



## WarMunkey

just Pulled the trigger on a 8320 from my 4100 Add me to this list in the club! and my 7870 came stock at 1100/1300 lol gottta love the gigabyte o.c edition first valley benchmark was 1066 with stock cpu 4100 at 3.5, oc'ed just my cpu to 4.2 and got 1176.. haven't tried the video card yet but anyway benchmarks can have alittle to do with cpu just saying ;p


----------



## Durvelle27

Stock @1000/1200

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277392

OC'd @1200/1450

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Stock @1000/1200
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277392
> 
> OC'd @1200/1450
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


Thanks man


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man


your welcome


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> your welcome


You're*


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're*


----------



## gertruude

660ti SC stock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277465

quick overclock. im amazed at this new gfx card i got lol ill have to look into this further as my other card doesnt overclock as good as this one. im gonna try and push it further









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277533


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're*


Yer is the correct spelling where I come from


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 660ti SC stock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277465
> 
> quick overclock. im amazed at this new gfx card i got lol ill have to look into this further as my other card doesnt overclock as good as this one. im gonna try and push it further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277533


At stock my card performed faster but once your card was OC'd it shot past mines

XD


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> At stock my card performed fsater but once your card was OC'd it shot past mines
> 
> XD


XDD ;$$$


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> At stock my card performed faster but once your card was OC'd it shot past mines
> 
> XD


aye lol but i think the 660tisc cost a bit more than your card. So im quite glad it did well when overclocked lol


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Intel... IS THE DARK SIDE


I agree and have always said so myself...that's why i feel so....ummm.. "icky" owning TWO systems now.. but the only reason I got em was that they were practically FREE.. the 3930K was $200 n $150 for the board.. had the rest..and the 3970X (an $1100 cpu btw!) was 100% free with the $350 mobo for $150...and I had the rest.. couldn't pass that up.. hardly touched em to be honest.. the 3930K oc's like hell! but it's too damn easy.. there really is NO fun in oc'ing an Intel..100 x45 multi.. umm...done!..

Anyways, I'm gonna sell one of them for sure.. probably the 3930K, as my buddy would probably freak a bit if he found out i sold the free Extreme chip..that sucker is like the best...or second best cpu Intel sells for residential home user desktop systems..

what do you guys think would be fair for the 3930K?...and don't say "free"...or "give the crap away"...ha ha..
I don't need to get top dollar.. but fair I guess...
1. for just the chip and mobo or
2. for the chip and mobo but with the whole system.. as seen in my Rig's down in the Sig..

as for the 3970X...it's basically the "guest" system.. not bad, lol.. wifey can use it.. kids can too.. when a tad older.. people who come over and need to get online or whatever.. and maybe I'll run a server with it too or something...dunno.. did a bit of benching.. yeah, it smokes...but I have more fun with the AMD's...always have..always will.. I just REALLY HOPE they don't fade away into the darkness, so to speak.. the future could be bleak..depending on what they decide to do with their cpu division.. their priorities are now APU's and the consoles.. bummer..All i ask is that they stay "somewhat competitive" with Intel.. keep the good value and good (comparitive) performance..and I'm happy!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I agree and have always said so myself...that's why i feel so....ummm.. "icky" owning TWO systems now.. but the only reason I got em was that they were practically FREE.. the 3930K was $200 n $150 for the board.. had the rest..and the 3970X (an $1100 cpu btw!) was 100% free with the $350 mobo for $150...and I had the rest.. couldn't pass that up.. hardly touched em to be honest.. the 3930K oc's like hell! but it's too damn easy.. there really is NO fun in oc'ing an Intel..100 x45 multi.. umm...done!..
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna sell one of them for sure.. probably the 3930K, as my buddy would probably freak a bit if he found out i sold the free Extreme chip..that sucker is like the best...or second best cpu Intel sells for residential home user desktop systems..
> 
> what do you guys think would be fair for the 3930K?...and don't say "free"...or "give the crap away"...ha ha..
> I don't need to get top dollar.. but fair I guess...
> 1. for just the chip and mobo or
> 2. for the chip and mobo but with the whole system.. as seen in my Rig's down in the Sig..
> 
> as for the 3970X...it's basically the "guest" system.. not bad, lol.. wifey can use it.. kids can too.. when a tad older.. people who come over and need to get online or whatever.. and maybe I'll run a server with it too or something...dunno.. did a bit of benching.. yeah, it smokes...but I have more fun with the AMD's...always have..always will.. I just REALLY HOPE they don't fade away into the darkness, so to speak.. the future could be bleak..depending on what they decide to do with their cpu division.. their priorities are now APU's and the consoles.. bummer..All i ask is that they stay "somewhat competitive" with Intel.. keep the good value and good (comparitive) performance..and I'm happy!


Lol your kids use the 3970x? i would kill for that CPU









If i ever go intel its gonna be a 3930k and up.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye lol but i think the 660tisc cost a bit more than your card. So im quite glad it did well when overclocked lol


I actually had the opportunity to get a HD 7950 but this seemed like a steal for $175


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I actually had the opportunity to get a HD 7950 but this seemed like a steal for $175


WHAAAA?? is that the 2gb?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> WHAAAA?? is that the 2gb?


Yes it has 2GB of VRAM


----------



## WarMunkey

where did you get that sucker? i paid $256 for my gigabyte 7870 o.c edition..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> where did you get that sucker? i paid $256 for my gigabyte 7870 o.c edition..


HardForum.com


----------



## WarMunkey

off a member i take it? darn..was hoping retail lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> off a member i take it? darn..was hoping retail lol


Yes off a member but i still do have Lifetime warranty


----------



## WarMunkey

win win for lifetime warranty!


----------



## cssorkinman

I just bought a 7870 for $195 AR at the egg.
Check it out and let me know if you think it was a good deal







.

http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R7870-2GD5T-OC.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I just bought a 7870 for $195 AR at the egg.
> Check it out and let me know if you think it was a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R7870-2GD5T-OC.html


cant go wrong with that mate lol. get 3dmark 11 and throw us some benches


----------



## kzone75

Fresh Win7 install with the 7970.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6278722

Edit: oopsie Only at 4.7GHz there..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Fresh Win7 install with the 7970.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6278722
> 
> Edit: oopsie Only at 4.7GHz there..


Can you do an overclock one please lol

i love to find out scores of different gpu's to my own


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Fresh Win7 install with the 7970.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6278722
> 
> Edit: oopsie Only at 4.7GHz there..
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do an overclock one please lol
> 
> i love to find out scores of different gpu's to my own
Click to expand...

I think I can do that.







I have no idea how high I can clock it or if I can overclock it because I got it yesterday.

My work is eating up all my fun time.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I think I can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how high I can clock it or if I can overclock it because I got it yesterday.
> 
> My work is eating up all my fun time.


Aye i know its a pain the ass overclocking gpu's lol. Im currently trying to find my highest and keep crashing. id be happy if ya could get around 1200mhz if u can lol.

I know your card will eat mine for breakfast when ya overclock it its why im interested in what u get


----------



## Scorpion49

I wonder if I could get my physics score up a little more?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6192077


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I think I can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how high I can clock it or if I can overclock it because I got it yesterday.
> 
> My work is eating up all my fun time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye i know its a pain the ass overclocking gpu's lol. Im currently trying to find my highest and keep crashing. id be happy if ya could get around 1200mhz if u can lol.
> 
> I know your card will eat mine for breakfast when ya overclock it its why im interested in what u get
Click to expand...

Unless I get to unlock the voltages on this card, we won't be seeing anything close to 1200mhz.. lol Off to do some reading. I'll see what I can do this weekend.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I wonder if I could get my physics score up a little more?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6192077


Optimize the RAM and CPUNB.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Optimize the RAM and CPUNB.


I think its as good as it will get, but I might try a pass at it with the 250x20.5 settings I saved and see if there is any difference. I was originally happy just to break 8k.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Unless I get to unlock the voltages on this card, we won't be seeing anything close to 1200mhz.. lol Off to do some reading. I'll see what I can do this weekend.


I think i can wait til then lol thanks


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> You can unlock the voltages with ASUS GPU Tweak.
> 
> I followed these instructions:
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=23947443&postcount=2680
> 
> Currently have my 7850 at 1125 Core and 5800 Memory but have hit a voltage wall (see my previous post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


Not necessarily. Most 7970's are vbios locked these days so he will have to flash to get voltage control. I've done it on half a dozen of them, its a pretty easy process you just need to find a bios that works with your PCB.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I wonder if I could get my physics score up a little more?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6192077


not sure why you are low on physics. maybe not enough volts through?

heres my sli i could get a higher graphics score but my first card doesnt overclock as good as my new one. going to sell it and get another MSI card

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6279421


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Trying to figure out how I can grab another one of these 7850s to go crossfire without the missus noticing....
> 
> Paladine


good luck lol. I always find if im honest with the missus then she lets me have a few nice things lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Trying to figure out how I can grab another one of these 7850s to go crossfire without the missus noticing....
> 
> Paladine


Are you her B17chboy?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## electech13

Been seeing more of the "Black Hole" benchmarking postings over the past few days. Never used before. Good one? Gonna be used more here moving forward? Let me (us) know.
Thanks!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Been seeing more of the "Black Hole" benchmarking postings over the past few days. Never used before. Good one? Gonna be used more here moving forward? Let me (us) know.
> Thanks!


Its pretty good i think. Its only helping the guy out who made it.

Anything for a laugh with the intel nubs haha though you know they are going to dominate the scores









all in good time AMD will get their act together


----------



## Vlackrs

7.66 in Cinebench is ok for 4.5MHz and 1600 C8 Ram?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> 7.66 in Cinebench is ok for 4.5MHz and 1600 C8 Ram?


aye its about right


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye its about right










Ty.


----------



## SpykeZ

What's the difference between IBT AVX and the normal IBT? They're both the same version but the AVX tests faster, produced less heat and said I was unstable? Yet the other produces MORE heat but I'm stable?


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye its about right


With 4.6MHz i did a jump to 7.88 not bad.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> What's the difference between IBT AVX and the normal IBT? They're both the same version but the AVX tests faster, produced less heat and said I was unstable? Yet the other produces MORE heat but I'm stable?


AVX is a set of instructions. Different instructions use different parts of the processing pipeline, which is why some tests will pass while others fail at the same settings and create different amounts of heat and stress.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> With 4.6MHz i did a jump to 7.88 not bad.


aye every 100mhz it jumps about 20 points


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> What's the difference between IBT AVX and the normal IBT? They're both the same version but the AVX tests faster, produced less heat and said I was unstable? Yet the other produces MORE heat but I'm stable?


What i've read, the IBT AVX it's for AMD cuz someone did a change for better AMD compatibility.


----------



## Tarnix

Managed to get something decent at 4.7GHz, I think. CPU volts might be high, tho.

Edit: Less volts!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> 7.66 in Cinebench is ok for 4.5MHz and 1600 C8 Ram?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> AVX is a set of instructions. Different instructions use different parts of the processing pipeline, which is why some tests will pass while others fail at the same settings and create different amounts of heat and stress.


Well whatever it is, I'm curious if it screwed something up on my system. Normal IBT I passed even though the temps were higher. I run this new one lower temps, same thing, almost stabalized at pass 17 then my computer shuts down. Every setting I try, I don't get an error now or blue screen, my computer just shuts down. So I go back to run normal IBT....computer shuts down.

WTH did it do?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Could always go for the 144hz ASUS monitor I guess. Reviews look good.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


Thanks for the information. It is of great use to me.


----------



## SpykeZ

aawww yyeeaaahhh...Now I'm super pissed. I just put everything back to stock clocks and went to see what it would do. IBT before pass 1 shut my computer down. None of this was happening before I used that new IBT......


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I actually had the opportunity to get a HD 7950 but this seemed like a steal for $175


New? Tell me where if it is retailer or on-line. I have one already but at that price a Crossfire would be a reasonable option for me.


----------



## SpykeZ

Took the heatsink off to the left of my CPU cause I saw some very light brown oyspot on the back of the board....

http://i.imgur.com/T9DzNgS.jpg

I swear if someone tells me these are burn marks..... someone is getting murdered


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> New? Tell me where if it is retailer or on-line. I have one already but at that price a Crossfire would be a reasonable option for me.


as stated it was pre-owned


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> With 4.6MHz i did a jump to 7.88 not bad.


About right. 4.7, ddr3 [email protected] 10 9 24 8.0 cinebench


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Took the heatsink off to the left of my CPU cause I saw some very light brown oyspot on the back of the board....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/T9DzNgS.jpg
> 
> I swear if someone tells me these are burn marks..... someone is getting murdered


you over did it. Vrm's are just about gone. At least it did not catch fire like mine and take out your cpu. If i were you i would put my chip in another board for now and go through the rma hassle. Try to clear bios before you send it in with a spare cpu and dont mention overclocking unless you want to pay for another board.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

SpykeZ, you did indeed fry the vrms on your motherboard. Time to RMA the board. but first definitely make sure all are defaulted in bios and play dumb and hope gigabyte doesn't figure it out you were overclocking.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Took the heatsink off to the left of my CPU cause I saw some very light brown oyspot on the back of the board....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/T9DzNgS.jpg
> 
> I swear if someone tells me these are burn marks..... someone is getting murdered


Didnt you have any cooling on the vrms mate? Stressing at 5.1ghz on a board with no active vrm cooling is dangerous i think. its a sad thing to see and hope you get it sorted by rma


----------



## Dt_Freak1

he has the 990fxa-ud3. it has vrm cooling. as he said in his post that you effectively quoted for your post. "took the heatsink off to the left of my cpu cause I saw some very light brown spots on the back of the board." that would have been the vrm heatsink. I have the exact board he does.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> he has the 990fxa-ud3. it has vrm cooling. as he said in his post that you effectively quoted for your post. "took the heatsink off to the left of my cpu cause I saw some very light brown spots on the back of the board." that would have been the vrm heatsink. I have the exact board he does.


It isnt active cooling though lol id call it passive. I meant having a fan directly on the vrms.

You wouldnt stress a cpu over 5ghz without fans on the vrms especially with watercooling

just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Seadweller23

The ASUS 144hz monitor is awesome for FPS games. I really like it. If you are picky about colors though, it may not be for you.

Sea


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> That AgentGod IBT doesn't work properly for me either - also on a UD3 board. It completes the tests no problem and says it is stable but it gives weirdass negative results. But regular IBT, OCCT, Aida64 all run fine and pass.
> 
> Plus I was playing Crysis 3 on High settings earlier with no problems.
> 
> So I will just ignore the AgentGod IBT.
> 
> Paladine


Yup i would ignore it too







i always like to find the most a cpu will push though for temps. then i always reduce the vcore as much as i can do with video encoding and gaming









do it give -1 if you bump the vcore up a little bit?? i know if i get a -1 i can always bump it up a bit and it goes away


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I will check it again later and see, don't want to reboot at the moment. The next "little bit" pushes my VCore up to 1.513 which I would rather avoid for 4.7GHz OC. I might try and increase the CPUNB and CPU PLL a little see if that helps, rather than VCore. What do you think? Might help my 3DMark Physics score a little too. I might be able to throw a little more voltage at my RAM too and increase FSB a little - will see.
> 
> Paladine


kyadck is your man about gigabyte boards id rather not tell you something as i only used asus boards and they are different to gigabytes unfortunatley.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I will check it again later and see, don't want to reboot at the moment. The next "little bit" pushes my VCore up to 1.513 which I would rather avoid for 4.7GHz OC. I might try and increase the CPUNB and CPU PLL a little see if that helps, rather than VCore. What do you think? Might help my 3DMark Physics score a little too. I might be able to throw a little more voltage at my RAM too and increase FSB a little - will see.
> 
> Paladine
> 
> 
> 
> kyadck is your man about gigabyte boards id rather not tell you something as i only used asus boards and they are different to gigabytes unfortunatley.
Click to expand...

why not, I took ur advice and I am on a giga


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> why not, I took ur advice and I am on a giga


I didnt realise you were on a gigabyte lol. I figured since you were asking me via pm that you wer eon same mobo as i didnt check your specs









i only know the asus names for stuff. I understand giga has different names in bios?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> why not, I took ur advice and I am on a giga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt realise you were on a gigabyte lol. I figured since you were asking me via pm that you wer eon same mobo as i didnt check your specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only know the asus names for stuff. I understand giga has different names in bios?
Click to expand...

cpu/nb is nb core instead.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Took the heatsink off to the left of my CPU cause I saw some very light brown oyspot on the back of the board....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/T9DzNgS.jpg
> 
> I swear if someone tells me these are burn marks..... someone is getting murdered


Wow man. That really really sucks. Hopefully Gigabyte will give you an RMA. Good luck!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It isnt active cooling though lol id call it passive. I meant having a fan directly on the vrms.
> 
> You wouldnt stress a cpu over 5ghz without fans on the vrms especially with watercooling
> 
> just my 2 cents worth
> 
> 
> 
> That AgentGod IBT doesn't work properly for me either - also on a UD3 board. It completes the tests no problem and says it is stable but it gives weirdass negative results. But regular IBT, OCCT, Aida64 all run fine and pass.
> 
> Plus I was playing Crysis 3 on High settings earlier with no problems.
> 
> So I will just ignore the AgentGod IBT.
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

That's because AVX instructions are more stressful and Crysis 3 probably doesn't use AVX for compatibility reason. More volts.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.youtube.com/user/gamerkila57/videos?view=0


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dt_Freak1*
> 
> SpykeZ, you did indeed fry the vrms on your motherboard. Time to RMA the board. but first definitely make sure all are defaulted in bios and play dumb and hope gigabyte doesn't figure it out you were overclocking.


;_;


----------



## SpykeZ

Thanks for the emotional support fellow OCNers haha. I'm pissed but it IS my fault so...what am I to do....kick my own butt? lol. Calling Gigabyte right now. If I can't get an RMA I guess I'll just buy another one and not push it so hard this time lol. Plus side, I got the board for 80 bucks on here so...not like I spent the 150 retail on it.


----------



## Zamoldac

Just go for the UD7 if you can and get the waterblock EK makes for them







!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Just go for the UD7 if you can and get the waterblock EK makes for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Just got off the phone with Gigabyte, my serial number says it's out of warranty but Giga said it shouldn't be and sounds like they're just going to accept it anyways







I don't need the UD7 actually, EK made a chipset block set for the gigabyte 790 motherboards a few years back. Well..just so happens that gigabyte used the same size fittings for the 990 as they did with the 790. Only block that doesn't fit in the set is the southbridge...but really..who cares about that. The Northbridge and Mosfets blocks both fit







So I'm going to order those after I get my board back.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Just got off the phone with Gigabyte, my serial number says it's out of warranty but Giga said it shouldn't be and sounds like they're just going to accept it anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need the UD7 actually, EK made a chipset block set for the gigabyte 790 motherboards a few years back. Well..just so happens that gigabyte used the same size fittings for the 990 as they did with the 790. Only block that doesn't fit in the set is the southbridge...but really..who cares about that. The Northbridge and Mosfets blocks both fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to order those after I get my board back.


Great man! Glad it worked out (Ive been lurking this thread a bit







)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Just got off the phone with Gigabyte, my serial number says it's out of warranty but Giga said it shouldn't be and sounds like they're just going to accept it anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need the UD7 actually, EK made a chipset block set for the gigabyte 790 motherboards a few years back. Well..just so happens that gigabyte used the same size fittings for the 990 as they did with the 790. Only block that doesn't fit in the set is the southbridge...but really..who cares about that. The Northbridge and Mosfets blocks both fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to order those after I get my board back.


Great man! Glad it worked out (Ive been lurking this thread a bit







)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> About right. 4.7, ddr3 [email protected] 10 9 24 8.0 cinebench


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Great man! Glad it worked out (Ive been lurking this thread a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well I'm not holding my breath. They can still pull an Asus and tell me I need to pay for it AFTER it gets to their facility.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Thanks for the emotional support fellow OCNers haha. I'm pissed but it IS my fault so...what am I to do....kick my own butt? lol. Calling Gigabyte right now. If I can't get an RMA I guess I'll just buy another one and not push it so hard this time lol. Plus side, I got the board for 80 bucks on here so...not like I spent the 150 retail on it.


worse case. what i do is use microcenters warranty ( meaning buy a warranty at microcenter. )

so if they tell you no buy a new one at microcenter

it covers ocing and extends your warranty up to 3 years. just bring it in and they will 1 give you a new one or 2 give you a gift card with purchase price on it


----------



## SpykeZ

So I can just randomly but an extended warranty on my motherboard? How much?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> So I can just randomly but an extended warranty on my motherboard? How much?


when you buy a new mobo buy it at microcenter it is based off of price paid.

my $400 7970 was +3 years for 140. my $200 8350 was like ~50 ( i only buy the longest warranty. is a plus if you sell it because it is transferable ) so if your gfx card has a 5 year warranty you are covered for 8 years if you buy the +3 year

me engrish bad when i wakes up sorry.

i ment if they tell you they will not warranty it buy a new mobo @ microcenter. new egg has it to but i like that i can walk in and out with my product assuming they have it in stock


----------



## WarMunkey

@madgoat, stupid question but is that your results? Or some you dug up? Im getting the 8320 and wondering how hard it will be to get 4.5ghz and what temp they are getting on this cpu


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> @madgoat, stupid question but is that your results? Or some you dug up? Im getting the 8320 and wondering how hard it will be to get 4.5ghz and what temp they are getting on this cpu


Will you be using your custom loop on the 8320 dude?

its very easy to hit 4.5ghz with it....i had one before the 8350 and hit 4.7 with it on air.


----------



## WarMunkey

No will be using h50 on it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> No will be using h50 on it


hmmmm i got no experience with h50 so i cant say for sure what temps he will be hitting.

Though with a noctua NH-U12P Se2 i was hitting 60c on the core at 4.7ghz iirc its why i changed to 8350 to get better clocks at a lower voltage and temp


----------



## WarMunkey

Hmmm my current 4100 hits 4.2 just fine no volt change on air arctic freezer 13 but just curious how the extra 4 cores stack the heat at the same clocks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmmm my current 4100 hits 4.2 just fine no volt change on air arctic freezer 13 but just curious how the extra 4 cores stack the heat at the same clocks


personally i wouldn't use that cooler with the 8300's. I know which o ne it is and it just wont cut it really. the extra 4 cores make a big difference i think.

i cant remember what temps i had with my 4100 as i wasnt really into overclocking at that time.


----------



## WarMunkey

Hmmm well seeing the game I play the most utilizes more cores better I can get by with 4.0.. But 4.5 sounds alooot better lol I will post temps for those interested in h50 results on that cpu. Speaking of which is there going to be volt changes to be had to get 4.0?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> personally i wouldn't use that cooler with the 8300's. I know which o ne it is and it just wont cut it really. the extra 4 cores make a big difference i think.
> 
> i cant remember what temps i had with my 4100 as i wasnt really into overclocking at that time.


yea the heat output on these 8 cores is massive. imo one of the fun challenges to get a good oc


----------



## WarMunkey

Hmm I was afraid of that.. Oh well, if need be I will be buying a new cooler lol my custom loop is being sold







bad time to sell it aye..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmmm well seeing the game I play the most utilizes more cores better I can get by with 4.0.. But 4.5 sounds alooot better lol I will post temps for those interested in h50 results on that cpu. Speaking of which is there going to be volt changes to be had to get 4.0?


to get to 4ghz? hmmm it depends on the cpu really. every cpu is different. you might get lucky and get a good one and only require a minor increase


----------



## WarMunkey

Hmmm I was hoping it would be like my 4100 and reach 4.2 without volt changes lol oh well guess only one way to tell is get some hands on it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmmm I was hoping it would be like my 4100 and reach 4.2 without volt changes lol oh well guess only one way to tell is get some hands on it


you won tbe disappointed







You will notice a good improvement over that 4100









ull be holding onto your seat haha


----------



## WarMunkey

Haha thanks Gertrude im already doing that with my upgrade from 5770 to 7870 2gig lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Haha thanks Gertrude im already doing that with my upgrade from 5770 to 7870 2gig lol


Let me suggest that you scrap that H50 and get a decent air cooler instead.


----------



## WarMunkey

Lol ranger you just cant say anything positive.. I hope it works just to prove ya wrong


----------



## The Sandman

Thought I'd post my HTT FX OC using the Black Hole just for comparisons. (bios Vcore matches CPUD)
And for those running a CPU WB without a NB/VRM WB have a look at the NB and VRM temps after some AVX IBT and OCCT in case you're interested.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Lol ranger you just cant say anything positive.. I hope it works just to prove ya wrong


It wasnt negative, it was an advice... I dont know what you are trying to prove me wrong. All im saying there are better alternatives for cooling at about the same price.


----------



## WarMunkey

Well a h100 wont fit in my case due to mobo clearance.. So it has to be a 120mm rad.. Think i can go for h80i? I never saw performance on those.. I bought this h50 2 years ago, just trying not to spend too much money since im $2500 into this rig. Including mods and upgrades


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Well a h100 wont fit in my case due to mobo clearance.. So it has to be a 120mm rad.. Think i can go for h80i? I never saw performance on those.. I bought this h50 2 years ago, just trying not to spend too much money since im $2500 into this rig. Including mods and upgrades


Well i would never recommend Corsair hydro products over high end air coolers. But if really gotta have corsair CLC i would suggest the Corsair H80I. its about the same as a h100. Its a thick 120mm rad unlike h50.


----------



## WarMunkey

Yeah, I was looking into the thicker rad.. I have the arctic freezer 13.. But idk if it can handle the extra cores at the clocks I want


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Yeah, I was looking into the thicker rad.. I have the arctic freezer 13.. But idk if it can handle the extra cores at the clocks I want


what clocks do you want?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well i would never recommend Corsair hydro products over high end air coolers. But if really gotta have corsair CLC i would suggest the Corsair H80I. its about the same as a h100. Its a thick 120mm rad unlike h50.


My H-100 kicks butt, probably gives me 500 mhz of headroom over the best Air cooler.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My H-100 kicks butt, probably gives me 500 mhz of headroom over the best Air cooler.


Hahhahahha. You know SASBE and flagship Phanteks cooler is equal with an H100?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hahhahahha. You know SASBE and flagship Phanteks cooler is equal with an H100?


Maybe if you have the pump turned off ;P


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe if you have the pump turned off ;P


;pppp funny guy.

Dont talk unless you know what you are talking about. XDD


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seadweller23*
> 
> The ASUS 144hz monitor is awesome for FPS games. I really like it. If you are picky about colors though, it may not be for you.
> 
> Sea


No surprise. Asus makes good motherboards not so good monitors. I have a top of the line high contrast Samsung LED monitor now. Colors are great. The only problem is I don't see any Samsung high refresh rate monitors. I'll continue to look. I know this is a bit off topic.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> ;pppp funny guy.
> 
> Dont talk unless you know what you are talking about. XDD


lol I would never dream of it


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmmm I was hoping it would be like my 4100 and reach 4.2 without volt changes lol oh well guess only one way to tell is get some hands on it


Looking forward to your results. It should do pretty decent with Push/Pull high flow fans.


----------



## Monty68

Well I have tried everything I can think of (limited knowledge though







) to push my 8350 over 4.4
without any real luck. At least after flashing to the beta bios on my 990FX-GD80 I can set a
slightly higher VCORE and not worry about CC.

Really wanted to hit 4.6/4.7 for 24x7

Any other suggestions of things worth checking/trying?

Don't understand why people with essentially the same set-up can, I can not


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Well I have tried everything I can think of (limited knowledge though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to push my 8350 over 4.4
> without any real luck. At least after flashing to the beta bios on my 990FX-GD80 I can set a
> slightly higher VCORE and not worry about CC.
> 
> Really wanted to hit 4.6/4.7 for 24x7
> 
> Any other suggestions of things worth checking/trying?
> 
> Don't understand why people with essentially the same set-up can, I can not


What voltage are you setting it to in bios?


----------



## Monty68

1.48


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> 1.48


At 100% load on all 8 cores you will have .07 volts of v-droop ( if yours is like most GD-80's). You will need to set it at 1.55 volts using CC to end up at 1.48 loaded , this should be plenty to get the 4.7 ghz you want , IF you have the cooling to do so. Also make sure that you have good airflow over the VRMS if you are willing to risk it


----------



## Monty68

Thanks again for your speedy help cssokinman, I have closed water loop on the CPU but have been thinking about additional fans and perhaps active chipset cooling.

And yes, after your last advice, found I did have the 0.7 vdroop.

Stability is really my first priority, perhaps I'm asking too much and should be happy with 4.4, still .4 over stock


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Thanks again for your speedy help cssokinman, I have closed water loop on the CPU but have been thinking about additional fans and perhaps active chipset cooling.
> 
> And yes, after your last advice, found I did have the 0.7 vdroop.
> 
> Stability is really my first priority, perhaps I'm asking too much and should be happy with 4.4, still .4 over stock


No problem, us MSI guys have to stick together








With these boards, it's all about understanding the amount of Vdroop they give because of no option for LLC. It's really not a huge deal to me , just takes a little more finesse to get the most out of your processor.

My suggestion is to run OCCT at your 4.4 ghz overclock and pay attention to the graphs it produces. Then if your temps are in check * i really dont like to go over 55 C to be honest - opinions vary however* then you can up your voltage and try for higher clock speeds . The graph that shows Vcore should let you know how much Vdroop you are getting. Then compensate for that in you settings in CC.
Good luck


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No problem, us MSI guys have to stick together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these boards, it's all about understanding the amount of Vdroop they give because of no option for LLC. It's really not a huge deal to me , just takes a little more finesse to get the most out of your processor.
> 
> My suggestion is to run OCCT at your 4.4 ghz overclock and pay attention to the graphs it produces. Then if your temps are in check * i really dont like to go over 55 C to be honest - opinions vary however* then you can up your voltage and try for higher clock speeds . The graph that shows Vcore should let you know how much Vdroop you are getting. Then compensate for that in you settings in CC.
> Good luck


55C why so cold


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 55C why so cold


Cuz I got no cajones!


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> At 100% load on all 8 cores you will have .07 volts of v-droop ( if yours is like most GD-80's). You will need to set it at 1.55 volts using CC to end up at 1.48 loaded , this should be plenty to get the 4.7 ghz you want , IF you have the cooling to do so. Also make sure that you have good airflow over the VRMS if you are willing to risk it


ya!! or you'll fry your board like I did!! lol. God I hope this RMA goes smoothly. Seems like when it comes to MB's, there's never an easy story.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cuz I got no cajones!


haha.









I put my overclock down a bit tonight. gone back to 4800 for time being. someone modded my gfx card bioses so trying to get good clocks on them. only got a 750w psu so 5ghz bit much for now


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> ya!! or you'll fry your board like I did!! lol. God I hope this RMA goes smoothly. Seems like when it comes to MB's, there's never an easy story.


yeah I was sorry to see that SpykeZ







good luck with the RMA.

It's even more important for us guys using water cooling. With the big air coolers sitting right next to the VRMs , they too benefit from that air movement. The heasink/pump on the all in ones aren't any help to the VRMs at all, taking away the airflow that the HSF's provide, all the while encouraging you to push more power through them because cpu temps are good = recipe for some down home VRM cookin'


----------



## Monty68

Any reason when I have CnQ enabled I get like a shimmer on the display and it stops when I start loading the CPU and the VCORE goes up?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yeah I was sorry to see that SpykeZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with the RMA.
> 
> It's even more important for us guys using water cooling. With the big air coolers sitting right next to the VRMs , they too benefit from that air movement. The heasink/pump on the all in ones aren't any help to the VRMs at all, taking away the airflow that the HSF's provide, all the while encouraging you to push more power through them because cpu temps are good = recipe for some down home VRM cookin'


Aye its amazing what a fan on the vrms can do. I only got a little spot fan on them but it stops vrm temps from getting too high. i think on max power it keeps vrms below 50C full load









Also got 4 200mm fans and a 140mm exhaust and a 120mm on my graphic cards lol

overkill but they keep everything nice n fresh


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yeah I was sorry to see that SpykeZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with the RMA.
> 
> It's even more important for us guys using water cooling. With the big air coolers sitting right next to the VRMs , they too benefit from that air movement. The heasink/pump on the all in ones aren't any help to the VRMs at all, taking away the airflow that the HSF's provide, all the while encouraging you to push more power through them because cpu temps are good = recipe for some down home VRM cookin'


I got cocky. I should have waited till I ordered my water blocks for Tyre north bridge and vrms


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye its amazing what a fan on the vrms can do. I only got a little spot fan on them but it stops vrm temps from getting too high. i think on max power it keeps vrms below 50C full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 4 200mm fans and a 140mm exhaust and a 120mm on my graphic cards lol
> 
> overkill but they keep everything nice n fresh


It is shocking what just a little air movement can do. I've seen it drop 20 C with just an 80 mm fan blowing on them, such cheap insurance - why not do it?

Don't really know Monty what would cause the shimmer. Oh and what PSU are you using?


----------



## Monty68

Think its a Jeantech 650W


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Thanks again for your speedy help cssokinman, I have closed water loop on the CPU but have been thinking about additional fans and perhaps active chipset cooling.
> 
> And yes, after your last advice, found I did have the 0.7 vdroop.
> 
> Stability is really my first priority, perhaps I'm asking too much and should be happy with 4.4, still .4 over stock


yea it is the reason i stopped buying giga boards after 5 years of only using gigabyte.... i go asus now !~ digi is awesome!~


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea it is the reason i stopped buying giga boards after 5 years of only using gigabyte.... i go asus now !~ digi is awesome!~


I believe they are talking about MSI boards and the vdroop on them due to lack of LLC in bios.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> I believe they are talking about MSI boards and the vdroop on them due to lack of LLC in bios.


yea your right but still the same reason i left giga. i thought they were talking about gigs 990ud3 >.>


----------



## WarMunkey

oh i will be using the crosshair formula V board but sorry to see your fry spyke.. : ( i doubt i will be able to push over 4.0 with the h50 lol but we shall see, it's on it's way and really cannot be more excited to own an 8 core. my skyrim game is going to be melted with the amount of time i want to play it with the texture mod and ultra settings on my 23" 1920x1080p acer monitor i snatched for $60 : ) thanks guys for the heat issue warning but we shall see how the H50 stacks up to it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> oh i will be using the crosshair formula V board but sorry to see your fry spyke.. : ( i doubt i will be able to push over 4.0 with the h50 lol but we shall see, it's on it's way and really cannot be more excited to own an 8 core. my skyrim game is going to be melted with the amount of time i want to play it with the texture mod and ultra settings on my 23" 1920x1080p acer monitor i snatched for $60 : ) thanks guys for the heat issue warning but we shall see how the H50 stacks up to it.


Are you getting an 8 core for skyrim?


----------



## WarMunkey

yes, but i'm afraid i will have to upgrade my monitor from 60hertz.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> yes, but i'm afraid i will have to upgrade my monitor from 60hertz.


Not the best idea for skyrim, the physics engine will not play nicely with you.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Not the best idea for skyrim, the physics engine will not play nicely with you.


what do you mean? please explain more my kind sir


----------



## EvylCyn

Since you guys have been talking cooling and I'm currently building my system.
What kind of temps should I be looking for using a Noctua NH-D14 on an 8350 from stock speeds scaling up?

I've been lurking...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> what do you mean? please explain more my kind sir


Skyrim relys heavily on singlethreaded performance as it only uses 2 cores (correct me if im wrong) which is why intel quad core beat 8350s in skyrim.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvylCyn*
> 
> Since you guys have been talking cooling and I'm currently building my system.
> What kind of temps should I be looking for using a Noctua NH-D14 on an 8350 from stock speeds scaling up?


If your case is well ventilated you should see 1-5 degrees warmer than a h100.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Skyrim relys heavily on singlethreaded performance as it only uses 2 cores (correct me if im wrong) which is why intel quad core beat 8350s in skyrim.


eh oh well i get constant 60fps anyways : ) don't think upgading processor is really going to hurt it right?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> eh oh well i get constant 60fps anyways : ) don't think upgading processor is really going to hurt it right?


Wont hurt anything. If what you got now is a bulldozer chip you should see a performance boost in singlethreaded. And even more in multithreading because of the extra cores.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> what do you mean? please explain more my kind sir


Skyrim's game engine is heavily tied to 60fps, forcing the in-game vsync off creates a multitude of problems, ranging from flying items due to the physics engine going out of whack, to quests bugging out as the day/night cycles go off track. I've tried 120hz Skyrim and it was not a good time.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wont hurt anything. If what you got now is a bulldozer chip you should see a performance boost in singlethreaded. And even more in multithreading because of the extra cores.


yes i have the zambezi i'm real eager to this vishera upgrade


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> yes i have the zambezi i'm real eager to this vishera upgrade


Well youll see a 20% or so per HZ performance. And a LOT multithread performance with your new vishera.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well youll see a 20% or per HZ performance. And a LOT multithread performance with your new vishera.


that's what i'm hoping







will be doing alot more video editing and rendering for my mods. thanks for the tips and info


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> that's what i'm hoping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be doing alot more video editing and rendering for my mods. thanks for the tips and info


I've previously had the FX 8150 and the 8320 was a nice upgrade, all around better performer. You'll definitely notice a difference.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've previously had the FX 8150 and the 8320 was a nice upgrade, all around better performer. You'll definitely notice a difference.


thanks guys, now you got me wishing it would arrive today!! lol gawww cannot wait! it's going to be a beast! my friend is upgrading from a phenom IIx4 965 to my current 4100 when it comes in lol i almost feel sorry for him. xD


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> thanks guys, now you got me wishing it would arrive today!! lol gawww cannot wait! it's going to be a beast! my friend is upgrading from a phenom IIx4 965 to my current 4100 when it comes in lol i almost feel sorry for him. xD


Ive told you before. But if your case fits it a NH-D14 will get you to 4.6-4.8 GHz. A lot more than a h50.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> my friend is upgrading from a phenom IIx4 965 to my current 4100


This is not an upgrade. Bulldozers have horrible IPC compared to phenoms. Tell him to stay with the phenom until he can get a vishera.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ive told you before. But if your case fits it a NH-D14 will get you to 4.6-4.8 GHz. A lot more than a h50.


because i have already spent too much on this build and already have the H50 and the arctic freezer 13, the freezer is installed. have been modding my case and the h50 was put in storage for safe keeping until i could finish the mod.. i'm trying to exhaust all resources to make sure i don't have to spend anymore than i have to. if your interested in what i have done check out my build log below. sorry i have a great job but with a family to support the pc is the last to get more money into it lol the video and ram was a tax upgrade, the recent cpu was a save up for 3 months of extra cash the misses didn't know about xD


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> my friend is upgrading from a phenom IIx4 965 to my current 4100
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an upgrade. Bulldozers have horrible IPC compared to phenoms. Tell him to stay with the phenom until he can get a vishera.
Click to expand...

Agreed. So many of us have skipped BD when we had the Phenoms.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Agreed. So many of us have skipped BD when we had the Phenoms.


:/ well i will warn him but he's already set on it, i don't have a extra board for the 4100 or else i would keep it but will let him know. thanks for the warning.. sad news indeed. unfortunately the only reason i got the fx is because my phenom IIx4 deneb blew up at 4.5ghz and got the fx in hopes it would achieve better results.. it did in the overclocking and since i only game on this pc i really didn't see any noticeable performance decrease..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> thanks guys, now you got me wishing it would arrive today!! lol gawww cannot wait! it's going to be a beast! my friend is upgrading from a phenom IIx4 965 to my current 4100 when it comes in lol i almost feel sorry for him. xD


i went from 6100 to 8350 and difference was night and day......


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i went from 6100 to 8350 and difference was night and day......


just as long as i score better than this in UNIGINE Valley Advanced


now the funny thing is after i o.c to 4.2 i dropped 10 points in unigine.. can anyone explain why? prime 95 is stable and smooth.. idk ***..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> just as long as i score better than this in UNIGINE Valley Advanced
> 
> 
> now the funny thing is after i o.c to 4.2 i dropped 10 points in unigine.. can anyone explain why? prime 95 is stable and smooth.. idk ***..


just because your chip is running faster does not mean it is performing better all chips have their sweetspot, and it also may be your cpu throttling. may things to look for

is cnq apm ect enabled ?


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just because your chip is running faster does not mean it is performing better all chips have their sweetspot, and it also may be your cpu throttling. may things to look for
> 
> is cnq apm ect enabled ?


Uhhh sorry you just spoke pig latin or something to me lol i got better performance in games from 50-55fps constant to a full 60fps constant no drops.. so idk if it's just the benchmarking or what..

stupid me, sorry yes cool and quiet is enabled and i will check abm.. brb and give it another go..


----------



## WarMunkey

ok got alot better result : ) cnq was off turned apm off and high performance computing mode from auto to on and here's the result. in o.c to 4.2ghz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Uhhh sorry you just spoke pig latin or something to me lol i got better performance in games from 50-55fps constant to a full 60fps constant no drops.. so idk if it's just the benchmarking or what..
> 
> stupid me, sorry yes cool and quiet is enabled and i will check abm.. brb and give it another go..


when you overclocked did you disable cool n quiet apm c1 c6 ( i think those are the names )

it may be that in bench marks you are hitting your heat limit that you will never hit in normal gaming and your cpu is throttling ( lowering speed ) to compensate

in gaming you dont use 100% of your cpu so it is not throttling.

on 8350 most people have found that ~4.9+ ghz their cpu does perform less then at ~4.9 or less even though their cpu is faster it is actually performing worse.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> ok got alot better result : ) cnq was off turned apm off and high performance computing mode from auto to on and here's the result. in o.c to 4.2ghz


glad to of helped. ( even though you were not asking lol.... )

i still use those settings in 24/7 because it saves me monies on elect bill i just shut them off for benching.

was writing the above statement as you posted. ( also reading other threads. )


----------



## WarMunkey

lol it's cool man i do the same, read some threads until one of my subs responds lol, thanks for the help, i forgot about those modes.. i'm never home to play i get maybe 4 hours a month to play any games at all. sadly


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> lol it's cool man i do the same, read some threads until one of my subs responds lol, thanks for the help, i forgot about those modes.. i'm never home to play i get maybe 4 hours a month to play any games at all. sadly


heh i have the same problem.... ~26 consul systems and this pc ( 8350 and 7970 ) and no time to enjoy them XD but i have them at least i have the knowledge that i have them to make me happy































and the time i am home i watch ocn


----------



## WarMunkey

lol right right? well gtg play some skyrim pulling an all nighter since i am off : )


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Though *with a noctua NH-U12P Se2 i was hitting 60c on the core at 4.7ghz* iirc its why i changed to 8350 to get better clocks at a lower voltage and temp


That's around the temps I get with my 8350 @4.7GHz cooled by a H80, so I suppose he won't make it past 4.5 with a H50 and a 8320.

edit: clarification/wording.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> That's around the temps I get with my 8350 @4.7GHz cooled by a H80, so I suppose he won't make it past 4.5 with a H50 and a 8320.
> 
> edit: clarification/wording.


i just want to reach 4.0 or 4.2 and i will be happy since my 4100 runs at that speed if they say i will get better performance with the upgrade no matter what, and i'm getting great performance now with my 4100 i will be satisfied. this purchase was to be set for a year or 2, wasn't really needed per say


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## kahboom

bulldozer delided. cpu was already gone and yes its sodered


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6290086
> 
> Upped NB Core and CPU PLL a bit broke the 8k physics barrier in 3DMark 11.
> 
> Paladine


you are getting there mate









heres mine with 1 card thats got its new bios cut down the 8350 clock to 4.9

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6279279

heres with 2 but im trying to get better result lol

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6279421


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


Really? Is that game THAT demanding O_O?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Really? Is that game THAT demanding O_O?


Yea it is with TressFX


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


Looks about right, you get any oc on your card yet? i get roughly 80% scaling on your score with 2x 7870, my cards will not oc much, 1125/1250 stable thats it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


WHY ARE YOU PLAYING WITH AN XBOX CONTROLLER?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Looks about right, you get any oc on your card yet? i get roughly 80% scaling on your score with 2x 7870, my cards will not oc much, 1125/1250 stable thats it


My card is OC'd at 1200/1450


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHY ARE YOU PLAYING WITH AN XBOX CONTROLLER?


Because i'm a noob with KB & M


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Because i'm a noob with KB & M


HAHA Well you should learn man......part timer

haha


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HAHA Well you should learn man......part timer
> 
> haha


I do use KB & M sometimes to try to learn when on SP but when MP i have to use the controller until i get better


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I do use KB & M sometimes to try to learn when on SP but when MP i have to use the controller until i get better


Wait wait wait... Are you saying that you are better with an xbox controller than a keyboard and a mouse in FPS? You do realize that Keyboard and mouse is a lot more accurate?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wait wait wait... Are you saying that you are better with an xbox controller than a keyboard and a mouse in FPS? You do realize that Keyboard and mouse is a lot more accurate?


Yes that's what i'm saying and that may be true but i'm no good with them


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes that's what i'm saying and that may be true but i'm no good with them


Hah.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes that's what i'm saying and that may be true but i'm no good with them


Your screenshot of tombraider dude.....is that on ultimate and tress fx? how many cards is it on


----------



## kahboom

same here i still use a wireless xbox controller for pc games. Hardest part is making sure the game works with it. Its not that bad.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your screenshot of tombraider dude.....is that on ultimate and tress fx? how many cards is it on


AMD CCC 13.3 Beta 3


----------



## Rangerjr1

Kahboom and durvelle27. Are you guys even PC gamers







?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hah.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Kahboom and durvelle27. Are you guys even PC gamers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


PC of course


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> PC of course


Not a 100%


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Not a 100%


Says who


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Says who


Xbox controller! Im joking man.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmmm I was hoping it would be like my 4100 and reach 4.2 without volt changes lol oh well guess only one way to tell is get some hands on it


I got my 8320 4 Ghz stable at 1.284 volts. My VID is 1.325 stock. So I got 4 Ghz. with less volts. I am on stock cooling too, stress testing I get 62* C core temps. The highest I can run on stock cooling is 4.1 Ghz at 1.296 v, my temps in stressing get to 65* C.

I need to get better cooling to go higher, I was thinking on getting the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, or the Cooler Master Hyper 212 +. Any opinion on which is better? I am kinda strapped for cash so if I want to OC my CPU more I need to go cheap. I do plan on going with a custom loop but that's gonna be a little while.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Xbox controller! Im joking man.


i'll get better with KB & M soon but until then controller it is


----------



## The Storm

I have a ps3 but.........its used to play sesame street videos for my daughter


----------



## gertruude

at first i got this and thought oh no what crap my cards are










Then i realised i had left vsync on







then i got this.


----------



## allavett

Greetings from Estonia!








My first serious attempt overclocking FX-8350.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I have a ps3 but.........its used to play sesame street videos for my daughter


Hhaahhah consoles..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allavett*
> 
> Greetings from Estonia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first serious attempt overclocking FX-8350.


Lots of volts for those speeds.
Try to reduce multiplier and increase FSB a bit (210 - 290). Could increase stability.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> at first i got this and thought oh no what crap my cards are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i realised i had left vsync on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i got this.


what settings are you using as that's high. Actually higher than my friends HD 7970 w/ TressFX


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allavett*
> 
> Greetings from Estonia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first serious attempt overclocking FX-8350.


Welcome to the thread and the site









hope you enjoy your stay. We are lovely.....with the exception of ranger


----------



## Rangerjr1

Yea people hate me. But im here to kil *COUGH COUGH* help you if you need it.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea people hate me. But im here to kil *COUGH COUGH* help you if you need it.


----------



## kahboom

Is this about right for 4.8ghz? Had to run off Disk drive since constant changing of ssd which it would not run on .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Is this about right for 4.8ghz? Had to run off Disk drive since constant changing of ssd which it would not run on .


Increase FSB and lower multiplier. Might help with stability and let you lower voltages a bit.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Here are my settings for reference guys.


----------



## MadGoat

So far:


----------



## kahboom

Yeah my chip does not like FSB overclocking, either that or its the ram


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yeah my chip does not like FSB overclocking, either that or its the ram


Increase FSB and lower RAM multiplier.

Edit: Oh didnt see that was 2133 RAM. Well then a small RAM oc shouldnt make you crash. I dont know then..


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> @madgoat, stupid question but is that your results? Or some you dug up? Im getting the 8320 and wondering how hard it will be to get 4.5ghz and what temp they are getting on this cpu


Just remembered you had asked this... Yes this is my score on my 24/7 OC...

Ran it again for fun...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Just remembered you had asked this... Yes this is my score on my 24/7 OC...
> 
> Ran it again for fun...


Lol madgoat has god chip








Look at those volts.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol madgoat has god chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those volts.


lol, no no..

I peak at 1.520 @ load. (My board does not have LLC). But the chip only needs a min of 1.48v to be stable. I have to use 1.55v bios setting the keep the chip @ 1.488 - 1.520 during load... If I had LLC I could dial this in a bit more and really get the true voltage the chip wants. But The heat is not an issue anymore with the H220 so I don't care.

When the picture was taken the system wasn't under stress... HOWEVER, I think the system is fairly happy @ these clocks compared to others at my speed...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> lol, no no..
> 
> I peak at 1.520 @ load. (My board does not have LLC). But the chip only needs a min of 1.48v to be stable. I have to use 1.55v bios setting the keep the chip @ 1.488 - 1.520 during load... If I had LLC I could dial this in a bit more and really get the true voltage the chip wants. But The heat is not an issue anymore with the H220 so I don't care.
> 
> When the picture was taken the system wasn't under stress... HOWEVER, I think the system is fairly happy @ these clocks compared to others at my speed...


Nice either way! Did you see my CPUz screen shots?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice either way! Did you see my CPUz screen shots?


I did! Good clock for sure... I would suggest running your HT with a 10x multi to sync NB and HT @ the 2530 clock. This will net you a tiny bit more performance overall.

Other than that it looks good!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I did! Good clock for sure... I would suggest running your HT with a 10x multi to sync NB and HT @ the 2530 clock. This will net you a tiny bit more performance overall.
> 
> Other than that it looks good!


I dont know why but HTT makes me crash randomly which is why i lowered it. Might try it later on.


----------



## gertruude

Super Fast Clock for 8350











Sorry im bored


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Super Fast Clock for 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry im bored


can you get under 1 volt with those speeds







?


----------



## Scorpion49

Is this a good CB score for 5125?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> can you get under 1 volt with those speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I can boot under 1 volt







but IBT crashes lol


3GHZ IBT AVX



Ill see how low i can go and try some gaming benchmarks for a laugh.......boredem is a killer lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Is this a good CB score for 5125?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


a tiny bit low buts its acceptable


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> bulldozer delided. cpu was already gone and yes its sodered


thanks alot!~ i have always wondered. +reps!~~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I got my 8320 4 Ghz stable at 1.284 volts. My VID is 1.325 stock. So I got 4 Ghz. with less volts. I am on stock cooling too, stress testing I get 62* C core temps. The highest I can run on stock cooling is 4.1 Ghz at 1.296 v, my temps in stressing get to 65* C.
> 
> I need to get better cooling to go higher, I was thinking on getting the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, or the Cooler Master Hyper 212 +. Any opinion on which is better? I am kinda strapped for cash so if I want to OC my CPU more I need to go cheap. I do plan on going with a custom loop but that's gonna be a little while.


welcome !~ and nice chip and oc !~

from what i have read both are good air coolers. i would recommend thinking about H220 a bit more but will hold you over a bit longer while waiting for full custom. NXIC is taking preorders atm however i think you will have decent results with either 212 ill let others chime in to help more with which to get !~


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye its amazing what a fan on the vrms can do. I only got a little spot fan on them but it stops vrm temps from getting too high. i think on max power it keeps vrms below 50C full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 4 200mm fans and a 140mm exhaust and a 120mm on my graphic cards lol
> 
> overkill but they keep everything nice n fresh


Just bought two Antec spot cooler fans. Should be arriving mid next week. I plan on hanging one next to VRM's and a second for gpu card. Getting my H320 sometime in May when it is released. My computer is located in the solarium, so starting mid -April day time ambient temps will be in the mid to high 80's .F By June that will be about 110 degrees Farenheit. I will turn on the AC when I am using computer but that will only bring it down to high 80's F during ther day. After 7pm with AC, I can get it down to mid to low 70's F. from June to mid September.
I could put it in the basement, but it is too far from the center of life and the ktichen in my home.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Gertruude and other guise, do you hate me







?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Just bought two Antec spot cooler fans. Should be arriving mid next week. I plan on hanging one next to VRM's and a second for gpu card. Getting my H320 sometime in May when it is released. My computer is located in the solarium, so starting mid -April day time ambient temps will be in the mid to high 80's .F By June that will be about 110 degrees Farenheit. I will turn on the AC when I am using computer but that will only bring it down to high 80's F during ther day. After 7pm with AC, I can get it down to mid to low 70's F. from June to mid September.
> I could put it in the basement, but it is too far from the center of life and the ktichen in my home.


The spot fans are great








im actually glad we in the UK dont get heat like you guys.....i'm hoping to run 5ghz all year round








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Gertruude and other guise, do you hate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Ofcourse not you silly boy!!!! i personally think ya alright









For a norwegian


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Gertruude and other guise, do you hate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Tweak your fsb, helps with insecurity lol (joke by the way)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Ofcourse not you silly boy!!!! i personally think ya alright


Now ill sleep like the baby in your profile picture!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Tweak your fsb, helps with insecurity lol (joke by the way)


My FSB is tweaked!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Gertruude and other guise, do you hate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


They are milkdrinkers and i knew this. Which is why it worked.



XDDDD ; )))


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Gertruude and other guise, do you hate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Lol of course not. Don't always agree with you , but that's absolutely not fuel for hate







.
Besides , anyone that has a record of playfully antagonising Stige - has scored some points with me to begin with.









Edit: And about our disagreement about cooling. Show me an air cooler that can match this







( at 70F ambients )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol of course not. Don't always agree with you , but that's absolutely not fuel for hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Besides , anyone that has a record of playfully antagonising Stige - has scored some points with me to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And about our disagreement about cooling. Show me an air cooler that can match this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( at 70F ambients )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


assuming that you are using delta fans or other very powerful pressure fans in pushpull.

What i meant is that air coolers can beat an h100 with the fans that come with it. And some other configurations.

Nice scores btw







. Too bad it just crashes on me


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice scores btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad it just crashes on me


I am right there with ya man, "stopped working" as soon as I try to install the programm


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> assuming that you are using delta fans or other very powerful pressure fans in pushpull.
> 
> What i meant is that air coolers can beat an h100 with the fans that come with it. And some other configurations.
> 
> Nice scores btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Too bad it just crashes on me


It may be that I have a very cool running chip or that i have the best H-100 ever made but numbers it generates are the reason I have a hard time accepting that an air cooler could keep up with it.

The fan configuration is the 2 corsair 120s it came with pulling the 2 lian li 140 mm case fans in the front grill pushing.

Having said that, the best air cooler that I have tried is the coolermaster N620 and while it worked ok, I'm sure the new ones out there are much better. In this era of internet BS'ers i tend to base my beliefs on my own experiences , and if I actually had one of the monster 140 mm HSF's to play with , it may indeed change my perspective.

About BH, if you go to the thread now and do what Mad goat says to do, It should fix the bench so it will run. It worked for me


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It may be that I have a very cool running chip or that i have the best H-100 ever made but numbers it generates are the reason I have a hard time accepting that an air cooler could keep up with it.
> 
> The fan configuration is the 2 corsair 120s it came with pulling the 2 lian li 140 mm case fans in the front grill pushing.
> 
> Having said that, the best air cooler that I have tried is the coolermaster N620 and while it worked ok, I'm sure the new ones out there are much better. In this era of internet BS'ers i tend to base my beliefs on my own experiences , and if I actually had one of the monster 140 mm HSF's to play with , it may indeed change my perspective.
> 
> About BH, if you go to the thread now and do what Mad goat says to do, It should fix the bench so it will run. It worked for me


What thread?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What thread?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/320


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/320


hey dude don't mean to piss on your parade but my 5.2 beat your 5.3 lol

plus you loaded into a reduced windows i cant think of the word for it so i used reduced









Edit a diagnostic windows


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey dude don't mean to piss on your parade but my 5.2 beat your 5.3 lol
> 
> plus you loaded into a reduced windows i cant think of the word for it so i used reduced


i can't help it if your score is buggered









I ran the first 2 benches at 5.2 and the single thread at 5.3 on that particular one.

Windows seven basic is what you are searching for


----------



## Rangerjr1

Got it to work! Seems about right for 4.8GHz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> i can't help it if your score is buggered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the first 2 benches at 5.2 and the single thread at 5.3 on that particular one.
> 
> Windows seven basic is what you are searching for


yuck so thats basic? it looks like windows when its on diagnositc start up lol

Give me blackbeards windows anyday









ill run the test on diagnostic windows see if i can increase it lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Got it to work! Seems about right for 4.8GHz.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hah, i just closed my web browser and TF2 that was running in the background. Got a better score!



Same speeds.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hah, i just closed my web browser and TF2 that was running in the background. Got a better score!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same speeds
> 
> 
> .


not bad. Here's a toasty result for ya







this is about as far as i will push it. Not got the cajones to go over 71C for the cores lol 71C happened on the first test. others were 40-50


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/320


Does the fix work if it won't even install?
I can't make heads or tails of that fix


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Does the fix work if it won't even install?
> I can't make heads or tails of that fix


You dont install it mate. You only run it


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You dont install it mate. You only run it


Ok when I choose the open command it immediately says this program has stopped working


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok when I choose the open command it immediately says this program has stopped working


You mean when you try to open command prompt it crashes? very weird


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You mean when you try to open command prompt it crashes? very weird


Just just try to open the file that I downloaded from the op on that thread. I can open command prompt and follow the steps but it says specified path cannot be found


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Just just try to open the file that I downloaded from the op on that thread. I can open command prompt and follow the steps but it says specified path cannot be found


Are you right clicking when you open the command prompt and choosing to run it as an administrator?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you right clicking when you open the command prompt and choosing to run it as an administrator?


Yes, I am sure I am just doing something wrong but this is the message I get


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yes, I am sure I am just doing something wrong but this is the message I get


u used "" dont!!







leave out speech marks


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u used "" dont!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave out speech marks


Haha wow I really feel like an idiot, Thanks man IT WORKED!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Haha wow I really feel like an idiot, Thanks man IT WORKED!!!


hehe thank cssorkinman...without him you migh tnot of posted the screenie









If ya dont know ya dont know

dont have to feel like an idiot


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hehe thank cssorkinman...without him you migh tnot of posted the screenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ya dont know ya dont know
> 
> dont have to feel like an idiot


True, thank you to Mad Goat for the file, Cssorkinman, and you Gerty for the help in solving this issue for me. +1 rep. My loop shows up today so some time this week I will get to play around with some heavier overclocks and see what this baby will do. A triple row 360 and a single 140 should be a little overkill for just the cpu


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> True, thank you to Mad Goat for the file, Cssorkinman, and you Gerty for the help in solving this issue for me. +1 rep. My loop shows up today so some time this week I will get to play around with some heavier overclocks and see what this baby will do. A triple row 360 and a single 140 should be a little overkill for just the cpu


Wow!!!!

A little overkill? you gonna obliterate it









i guess it leaves you open to gpu cooling in the future


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> A little overkill? you gonna obliterate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess it leaves you open to gpu cooling in the future


Yeah I planned it that way so that I could possibly add GPU blocks later on. Oh and a variable speed D5 is my pump.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yeah I planned it that way so that I could possibly add GPU blocks later on. Oh and a variable speed D5 is my pump.












I got a D5 pump now. Its great compared to my other all in one res/pump.

Hoping my temps are going to get better when i finally get the koolance 380A block. Still waiting for some spare money though lol

Temps at moment are 55C full load on the core @5ghz and im still not happy


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## noobdown

that score is about right. you must be at ur thermal limits with that evo to only have an oc of 4.4.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey i was using it also but how do u get 3 benchmarks? i only get multi and singel threaded

I have the same version as u guys have.


----------



## electrocabeza

Is this normal or you think its can go higher?



I have a Corsair Hydro H60 (The new edition)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electrocabeza*
> 
> Is this normal or you think its can go higher?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Corsair Hydro H60 (The new edition)


Holy **** your voltage is very high man, what are your temps?

I run at 4.4 on 1.39 volts and i get almost 65C so u must be higher than that.

Stay under 65C than you're fine.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Holy **** your voltage is very high man, what are your temps?
> 
> I run at 4.4 on 1.39 volts and i get almost 65C so u must be higher than that.
> 
> Stay under 65C than you're fine.


actually his voltage is very low for 5.3ghz


----------



## hurricane28

O never mind i had the wrong version lol

my scores are 13740 total but i am at my thermal limit with my hyper 212EVo so i need a better cooler for my CPU because it gets 65C almost.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electrocabeza*
> 
> Is this normal or you think its can go higher?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Corsair Hydro H60 (The new edition)


Hmmm with your H60 i wouldnt stay at that clock and do anything on it. Its ok for validation but that voltage and clock will struggle to do anything under load.

Unless you got The ultimate golden chip and you can actually do 100% load without crashing









EDIT: BTW u need HT at 2600 for stock


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> actually his voltage is very low for 5.3ghz


Hm oke it seemed little high to me lol so that H80 must be a fantastic cooler than because with that much of an OC it must run very hot.


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry i mean H60 haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hm oke it seemed little high to me lol so that H80 must be a fantastic cooler than because with that much of an OC it must run very hot.


Well he got a H60 lol. He isnt running anything at that clock and voltage.....ill eat my hat if he is though its very unlikely

its just a simple validation i think


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well he got a H60 lol. He isnt running anything at that clock and voltage.....ill eat my hat if he is though its very unlikely
> 
> its just a simple validation i think


YE i corrected myself lol

I need a better cooler for my 8350 man the evo212 cant handle the heat haha

What would be a good air cooler? but my case is not that big unfortunately so i guess i need to get an liquid cooler.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> YE i corrected myself lol
> 
> I need a better cooler for my 8350 man the evo212 cant handle the heat haha
> 
> What would be a good air cooler? but my case is not that big unfortunately so i guess i need to get an liquid cooler.


Ye the evo sucks monkey balls for the visheras lol im not sure about the AIO coolers. im custom loop now.

Shame ya case is only small or i would recommend the noctua NH-D14 lol


----------



## hurricane28

Yes that is a great cooler i know hehe but it is too expencife for that cooler.

if it could fit i would rather buy an be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2

I think i will go for liquid cooling, the cooler master eisberg 240l must be an good cooler but i am not sure it will fit in my case.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> that score is about right. you must be at ur thermal limits with that evo to only have an oc of 4.4.


Yes i'm at my thermals somewhat

4.4GHz 1.39v 55C load


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> 1.39V on an 8320 oc TO 4.4? My stock voltage on 8320 is 1.413 how on earth you manage 1.39?
> 
> Paladine


not all chips are the same









have u tried going lower?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> 1.39V on an 8320 oc TO 4.4? My stock voltage on 8320 is 1.413 how on earth you manage 1.39?
> 
> Paladine


my Chip had a stock volt of 1.32


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> my Chip had a stock volt of 1.32


My 8350 will do 4.4 @1.39 loaded - but that's very good for a 20


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 8350 will do 4.4 @1.39 loaded - but that's very good for a 20


Nice what's your cooler


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nice what's your cooler


That one has an H-100 with 140 mm Lian li case fans pushing and the corsair 120's it came with pulling. It's an exceptionally good performer


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> 1.39V on an 8320 oc TO 4.4? My stock voltage on 8320 is 1.413 how on earth you manage 1.39?
> 
> Paladine


he also could of got an 8350 that was rebranded to 8320 to keep up with demand


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That one has an H-100 with 140 mm Lian li case fans pushing and the corsair 120's it came with pulling. It's an exceptionally good performer


nice


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ye the evo sucks monkey balls for the visheras lol im not sure about the AIO coolers


----------



## cssorkinman

The CHV-Z /8350 rig will do 4.4 on 1.39 too


----------



## 033Y5

anyone able to help with llc
on my crosshair v formula-z and 8350 i cant get a steady cpu voltage high llc drops from 1.368 to as low as 1.344
and ultra high goes up from 1.368 to 1.380
i cant seam to find a nice balance
can post more settings if need any help appreciated


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The CHV-Z /8350 rig will do 4.4 on 1.39 too


my sabertooth and 8350 4.4ghz







sorry just had to do it lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> anyone able to help with llc
> on my crosshair v formula-z and 8350 i cant get a steady cpu voltage high llc drops from 1.368 to as low as 1.344
> and ultra high goes up from 1.368 to 1.380
> i cant seam to find a nice balance
> can post more settings if need any help appreciated


your ultra high is behaving normally. I think at higher clocks it steadys more. At least for me it does


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> my sabertooth and 8350 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry just had to do it lol


My 8350 does 4.6 at those volts


----------



## hurricane28

I have bought the corsair H100i









it is running better than i assumed so i hope it cools even better.

i was not a great fan of the h100 or h100i but i had no other solution because i have a small case so a bigger air cooler was not an option.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My 8350 does 4.6 at those volts


LOL Ill be back!!!

Edit. cant do [email protected] lol best i can do is 1.404


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL Ill be back!!!
> 
> Edit. cant do [email protected] lol best i can do is 1.404


Mine does 4.6 at around 1.34-1.36. But once i go higher i need alteast 1.4 Volts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Mine does 4.6 at around 1.34-1.36. But once i go higher i need alteast 1.4 Volts.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


As in CPUz or IBT run?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> anyone able to help with llc
> on my crosshair v formula-z and 8350 i cant get a steady cpu voltage high llc drops from 1.368 to as low as 1.344
> and ultra high goes up from 1.368 to 1.380
> i cant seam to find a nice balance
> can post more settings if need any help appreciated


i cant seem to find one of the posts to quote

but basically llc reg ads x volts and each step you go llc adds more volts. eventually adding more then the vdrop. it doesnt add the amount of volts to keep the voltage @ your specified vcore.

it is useful in those high overclocks how ever it adds alot of heat. one solution is to up your vcore a bit and use a lower llc

sorry i am suffering from sleep derivation if this does not make since yay insomnia !~


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> As in CPUz or IBT run?


I guess I'd like to see something like the picture below , it really doesn't matter what testing program, just so we establish a standard. Probably going to have to use volts at load to level the playing field for those that don't have LLC. Screen shot during test showing 100% usage on all cores/voltages/ clockspeed should be part of the rules too.

I think we are all just fighting boredom here at any rate












EDIT: If it was just CPUZ I'll put this out there- non-llc board so no voltage sheenanagins there









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess I'd like to see something like the picture below , it really doesn't matter what testing program, just so we establish a standard. Probably going to have to use volts at load to level the playing field for those that don't have LLC. Screen shot during test showing 100% usage on all cores/voltages/ clockspeed should be part of the rules too.
> 
> I think we are all just fighting boredom here at any rate


Too lazy to do it now. Quite satisfied with my 4.8!









Ill do it tommorow because i dont feel so good atm. Also how come you wont beilive me







?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Too lazy to do it now. Quite satisfied with my 4.8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill do it tommorow because i dont feel so good atm. Also how come you wont beilive me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Because the internet is a festering cesspool of lies , half truths and general asshattery, being the old man that I am I really don't need any encouragement when it comes to being a skeptic







( that and Gertie and I had screenies showing what we did , if we expect it from ourselves before posting, well I suppose it's fair to ask it of others, isn't it? )
Absolutely no offense intended


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Because the internet is a festering cesspool of lies , half truths and general asshattery, being the old man that I am I really don't need any encouragement when it comes to being a skeptic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( that and Gertie and I had screenies showing what we did , if we expect it from ourselves before posting, well I suppose it's fair to ask it of others, isn't it? )
> Absolutely no offense intended


I understand completely, it seems ive been lucky with my chip. It seems to not need as much volts on avarage as other 8350s.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I understand completely, it seems ive been lucky with my chip. It seems to not need as much volts on avarage as other 8350s.


There is a lot to be said for "STABLE" voltages, allowing less voltage to be applied overall... I would say hats off to your board and PSU really....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I understand completely, it seems ive been lucky with my chip. It seems to not need as much volts on avarage as other 8350s.


i bet i could do it with OCCT and normal IBT not AVX IBT though. for some reason that for my chip takes more than usual vcore









Yeah we always stick a screenie on when we proclaim things









doesnt take 1 min pressing print screen or even F12 for instant screenshot


----------



## Ghost12

Just ran the newer version of heaven which is 4.0, anyone used this? im wondering why my gpu listed as unknown, maybe windows 8 related?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> There is a lot to be said for "STABLE" voltages, allowing less voltage to be applied overall... I would say hats off to your board and PSU really....


Well i dont stress CPUs a 100% EVER unless i stress test them. If they pass IBT or something for 5 minutes or so its stable enough for every day use. If it crashes later ill just bump the voltage a notch and try it some more. I dont beilive i need 100% Stability.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just ran the newer version of heaven which is 4.0, anyone used this? im wondering why my gpu listed as unknown, maybe windows 8 related?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I cant see them screenshots. Pick large when doing one lol Me poor eyes!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I cant see them screenshots. Pick large when doing one lol Me poor eyes!


Not your eyes, its the screenshot lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I cant see them screenshots. Pick large when doing one lol Me poor eyes!


Idk how make bigger lol, anyway under the fps scores where lists cpu + gpu it says unrecognised for gpu


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Idk how make bigger lol, anyway under the fps scores where lists cpu + gpu it says unrecognised for gpu


when you post a screenshot by pressing image in reply box it gives u option of making small medium or large









have you overclocked your gpu or using beta drivers?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> *when you post a screenshot by pressing image in reply box it gives u option of making small medium or large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> have you overclocked your gpu or using beta drivers?


For that bench both cards were at 1150/1300 and i am on latest catalytst beta

and i still dont get the bold bit, never saw large option


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> For that bench both cards were at 1150/1300 and i am on latest catalytst beta


is that speed stock? it could be beta drivers doing it. that was my first suspicion


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is that speed stock? it could be beta drivers doing it. that was my first suspicion


No 1100/1200 is stock, yes maybe beta drivers, never thought of that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No 1100/1200 is stock, yes maybe beta drivers, never thought of that


well its one or the other. if it bothers u u got a tiny bit of work


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well its one or the other. if it bothers u u got a tiny bit of work


No it don`t bother me just wondered why. I have more work doing screen shots correctly lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well i dont stress CPUs a 100% EVER unless i stress test them. If they pass IBT or something for 5 minutes or so its stable enough for every day use. If it crashes later ill just bump the voltage a notch and try it some more. I dont beilive i need 100% Stability.


And therein lies the basis for a lot of misunderstandings. Unless we establish a standard the numbers that get posted are all but meaningless for comparison's sake.

What bothers me most is that some people base their purchasing decisions on some of the things posted here, and if they have a different interpretation of stabilty it can set people up for disappointment.

I see it happen with Voltages too, people qouting setting values rather than volts at load. There is a huge difference between them on non llc equipped boards vs boards that have it, the difference could be .2 volts when accounting for voltage added on the llc board vs the Vdroop on non llc.

Core temps can be another point of contention. I think most people in this thread measure the effectiveness of their cooling setup by the temps it gives when all 8 cores are loaded 100% at a given clockspeed and voltage.
I'm nearly certain my Vishera that has the H-100 on it could run 5.4Ghz + on the things I normally do and never go past the generally accepted maximum of 62 C. But, if I were to try loading all cores at 100% the party would be over pretty soon. The voltages that would require ( about 1.69 + at load )would be dangerous as far as I'm concerned.
As it stands, if you accept 1.55 volts as the maximum safe voltage ( a setting of 1.62 V = [email protected] load) It will become unstable ( at around 5.1 ghz ) before it goes outside of it's thermal envelope. Thus making the H-100 it has a very practical cooling solution.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The spot fans are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im actually glad we in the UK dont get heat like you guys.....i'm hoping to run 5ghz all year round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse not you silly boy!!!! i personally think ya alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a norwegian


Those temps are in a glass sun room. I am sure they exist in the UK as well and would be just as hot in the afternoon sun during the non-winter months. Right now from 2pm -6pm it reaches over 90 F in this special room.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Those temps are in a glass sun room. I am sure they exist in the UK as well and would be just as hot in the afternoon sun during the non-winter months. Right now from 2pm -6pm it reaches over 90 F in this special room.


Yeah we call them conservatories









They cost too much for us though so we dont have one lol.

My living room stays nice and cool all year round even if its hot outside the room is pretty cool


----------



## Ghost12

By the way gerts lives where it has been known to snow in summer lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> By the way gerts lives where it has been known to snow in summer lol


Only a slight exaggeration lol

It only snows in spring









summer is more like the rainy season. going off last 2-3 years


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> By the way gerts lives where it has been known to snow in summer lol


Lol, and I live where it's known that your clothing might catch fire if in direct sunlight...


----------



## hurricane28

Hey i got my 8350 up to 4.8 ghz and the temps are 55C but i get a score of 12768 the ht link is 2600 i just hit the multiplier to 24X

Is there a way that i can get better results? and how do i do that?

O my voltage is 1.392 in cpu-z


----------



## hurricane28

this is the best i got so far 13772 total score and 6584 multi threaded 3956 4 threads 3232 single threads

it seems there is some bottle neck somewhere or are these good scores?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is the best i got so far 13772 total score and 6584 multi threaded 3956 4 threads 3232 single threads
> 
> it seems there is some bottle neck somewhere or are these good scores?


Disable the power saving features in bios, I had the same problem until I disabled them. You will see your 4 thread improve. More directly I believe the C6 state one


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Disable the power saving features in bios, I had the same problem until I disabled them. You will see your 4 thread improve.


Correct, C6 and C1e can Idle different parts of the module. This can allow the integer core to run full speed while the cache and other parts idle... slowing the calculation.

I can sometimes receive a 2900 score for 4thread test, while most of the time I get ~5200. I just comfirmed that C6 does effect this. As I like the power saving features on the the chip I will keep mine enabled and just deal with running the benchmark multiple times if need be... however it's good to know why the result happens.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Lol, and I live where it's known that your clothing might catch fire if in direct sunlight...


Burnt my feet good down there at lake havasu when i was about 6- tried to walk across the sand barefoot


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Disable the power saving features in bios, I had the same problem until I disabled them. You will see your 4 thread improve. More directly I believe the C6 state one


Sorry but what power saving feature? the C6 state is disabled in bios so as cool n quiet etc.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Correct, C6 and C1e can Idle different parts of the module. This can allow the integer core to run full speed while the cache and other parts idle... slowing the calculation.
> 
> I can sometimes receive a 2900 score for 4thread test, while most of the time I get ~5200. I just comfirmed that C6 does effect this. As I like the power saving features on the the chip I will keep mine enabled and just deal with running the benchmark multiple times if need be... however it's good to know why the result happens.


The ones he stated above C6, C1e, CnQ, I also have HPC mode disabled


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Burnt my feet good down there at lake havasu when i was about 6- tried to walk across the sand barefoot


no bueno!

I know the feeling though, I'm a ****** white boy in the middle of the desert


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> The ones he stated above C6, C1e, CnQ, I also have HPC mode disabled


Actually enabling HPC will HELP your multi thread performance. It actually allows the modules to pull out of idle state faster without stalling to save power.


----------



## cssorkinman

It was 116 that day, melted my crayons in the car, along with a giant sucker I had bought at a tourist trap down there.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was 116 that day, melted my crayons in the car, along with a giant sucker I had bought at a tourist trap down there.


LOL! Doesn't surprise me. I'm currently dreading the thought of another summer here. Honestly if it weren't for the awesome riding conditions and dry climate I wouldn't have been here for as long as I have been. I'm absolutely not built for humid climates.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Actually enabling HPC will HELP your multi thread performance. It actually allows the modules to pull out of idle state faster without stalling to save power.


Im sorry man but what is hpc? Idisabled c1e, c6, virtualization, cool n quiet, apm master mode. Thats about right? And load line control is set to high


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well he got a H60 lol. He isnt running anything at that clock and voltage.....ill eat my hat if he is though its very unlikely
> 
> its just a simple validation i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YE i corrected myself lol
> 
> *I need a better cooler for my 8350 man the evo212 cant handle the heat haha
> 
> What would be a good air cooler? but my case is not that big unfortunately so i guess i need to get an liquid cooler.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't of said that to me a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out the hard way. yet I still see people constantly recommending them to people with amd systems .
> 
> here is a list of coolers in order for amd systems.
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2523&page=4
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> YE i corrected myself lol
> 
> *I need a better cooler for my 8350 man the evo212 cant handle the heat haha
> 
> What would be a good air cooler? but my case is not that big unfortunately so i guess i need to get an liquid cooler.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't of said that to me a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out the hard way. yet I still see people constantly recommending them to people with amd systems .
> 
> here is a list of coolers in order for amd systems.
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2523&page=4
> 
> 
> 
> LOL im sorry man i did not know that the cooler wasn't able to cool my 8350 but for my 6200 it was a great cooler in push pull config.
Click to expand...


----------



## noobdown

we could probably bow on the cpu and keep it cooler then that pos.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Im sorry man but what is hpc? Idisabled c1e, c6, virtualization, cool n quiet, apm master mode. Thats about right? And load line control is set to high


I believe its high performance computing.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Im sorry man but what is hpc? Idisabled c1e, c6, virtualization, cool n quiet, apm master mode. Thats about right? And load line control is set to high
> 
> 
> 
> I believe its high performance computing.
Click to expand...

its this. but on giga byte boards, it also stop the thermal throttling at 40c+


----------



## hurricane28

aha well my best scrores are 15035 so i am happy with it









but how do i enable or disable that?

i am using the h100i now and it a great cooler it keeps my 8350 under 60C in between 50/55C at full load


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was 116 that day, melted my crayons in the car, along with a giant sucker I had bought at a tourist trap down there.


lol, my wife once used my car a few years back and my kids left a large box of crayons that also melted into the seat it was between 115-120f in the summer a few days later a smell became like rotten fish. I looked around and found a sushi roll tray she left from a lunch with her friends. Smelt for weeks even spraying down the car. Never again has she used my car since i now drive manuel trans only.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> lol, my wife once used my car a few years back and my kids left a large box of crayons that also melted into the seat it was between 115-120f in the summer a few days later a smell became like rotten fish. I looked around and found a sushi roll tray she left from a lunch with her friends. Smelt for weeks even spraying down the car. Never again has she used my car since i now drive manuel trans only.


lol, nice


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha well my best scrores are 15035 so i am happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but how do i enable or disable that?
> 
> i am using the h100i now and it a great cooler it keeps my 8350 under 60C in between 50/55C at full load


in you bios, should be around the same secion you disabled c1e and such.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobdown*
> 
> in you bios, should be around the same secion you disabled c1e and such.


I have the gigabyte 990FXA-ud3 board with F10A bios and there is no such thing as that in my bios

there is only C6, APM, C1e, C n Q , but no HPS mode or whatsoever.


----------



## noobdown

HPC. it should be the last one in that list.


----------



## iamwardicus

Kinda a quick question for the owners here: What is the best CPU & Memory overclock one could likely get on 4x 8gb sticks of quality RAM (rated for 2133 or 2400mhz)? I know that 4 sticks will stress the IMC a bit so I'm wondering.... Cooling is in my sig (PA120.2 radiator, Kryos HF waterblock, 2x 2150rpm GT fans, D5 pump). I'm just looking for an educated guess of what I could expect if I find myself unable to resist the upgrade itch....


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have the gigabyte 990FXA-ud3 board with F10A bios and there is no such thing as that in my bios
> 
> there is only C6, APM, C1e, C n Q , but no HPS mode or whatsoever.


If your on a rev 1.0 or 1.1 board you wont have HPC. (Im on a rev 1.0 board myself). As long as APM is OFF your good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Kinda a quick question for the owners here: What is the best CPU & Memory overclock one could likely get on 4x 8gb sticks of quality RAM (rated for 2133 or 2400mhz)? I know that 4 sticks will stress the IMC a bit so I'm wondering.... Cooling is in my sig (PA120.2 radiator, Kryos HF waterblock, 2x 2150rpm GT fans, D5 pump). I'm just looking for an educated guess of what I could expect if I find myself unable to resist the upgrade itch....


The IMC on the PD is actually pretty strong. Handling 4 chips is not really a problem. you can expect to hit 1866 - 2000 with 4 chips (maybe more depending on setup). The performance decrease will come more from needing to use 2t command rate and more than likely 110ns first channel and 160ns second channel timing. But in real world there wont be much of any noticeable difference. But neither will having an extra 8gb ram for that matter (depending on what your doing obviously).










just looked at your sig, if your talking about using 4 sticsk with your Thuban core... this is a totally different situation and your going to be looking @ ~1600 cl9 with 2t command rate and 2600 - 2800 NB speed...


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Kinda a quick question for the owners here: What is the best CPU & Memory overclock one could likely get on 4x 8gb sticks of quality RAM (rated for 2133 or 2400mhz)? I know that 4 sticks will stress the IMC a bit so I'm wondering.... Cooling is in my sig (PA120.2 radiator, Kryos HF waterblock, 2x 2150rpm GT fans, D5 pump). I'm just looking for an educated guess of what I could expect if I find myself unable to resist the upgrade itch....


2133mhz most won't run more than 2 sticks at 2400mhz let alone 4 sticks at 2400mhz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 2133mhz most won't run more than 2 sticks at 2400mhz let alone 4 sticks at 2400mhz


Mine will, even though it isn't certified to run all four dimms at 2400 mhz. The programs It uses sometimes argue over if it's running single channel or duel , but they all agree on the 2400 mhz speed.
I did get it to run 2520 for a bit with all 4 dimms populated ( 16 gbs) but the timings were 11-13-13 so it didn't gain as much as I would have liked.

It's tricky to get it to latch onto the 2400 mhz divider , but once you do and you enable memory overclocking tab in bios, it will offer speeds of up to 2800 mhz as bios settings. I'll try to get a screeny of that







.
I only have 2 populated at the moment, as i am sharing the other 2 with the MSI/ VISH rig .

EDIT: Screen shots of bios CHV-z


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 2133mhz most won't run more than 2 sticks at 2400mhz let alone 4 sticks at 2400mhz


yea some can some cant


----------



## kahboom

most cant with high overclocks run 2400mhz or higher, i can post at 2320 with four sticks rated at 2400 but no bench's work and its unstable plus you have a z version vs my regular chv, even the new sabertooths 2.0 can run 2400 with 2 sticks on some very dependent on the ram and cpu.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> most cant with high overclocks run 2400mhz or higher, i can post at 2320 with four sticks rated at 2400 but no bench's work and its unstable plus you have a z version vs my regular chv, even the new sabertooths 2.0 can run 2400 with 2 sticks on some very dependent on the ram and cpu.


mine runs @4.8 with 2400, mine cant stay prime stable @ 4 dimms but will with 2 and 90% memory usage ( and with ibt stabel as well ) . have not tried ibt

edit i also know some sabertooth v1 owners that can run 2400 4 dimms i think it is more based on cpu then mobo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> most cant with high overclocks run 2400mhz or higher, i can post at 2320 with four sticks rated at 2400 but no bench's work and its unstable plus you have a z version vs my regular chv, even the new sabertooths 2.0 can run 2400 with 2 sticks on some very dependent on the ram and cpu.


Very equipment dependent that is for sure.


----------



## iamwardicus

Oh, Its not for my thuban - I've go the itch and I'm seriously considering a crosshair v formula-z and an 8320.... I'm also considering 32gb RAM mainly for having a caching program running and benchmarking. I know there's not much real world difference between 2133 & 2400, but I'd like an idea of what I can expect. I have a single 16gb kit of Trident X arriving Monday that I get to play with on my thuban 

Thank you for the info, it's appreciated!


----------



## Tarnix

EDIT: I figured i'd better explain this post of mine;

The current trend is at faster ram, more MHz, and pure numbers. I did some tests while trying to understand why my L2 cache read was so low (13-16K instead of 43), and I came to the conclusion that my chip was broken on this side or something. So I just gave up on this particular data.

Me and a friend talked a lot and tried different things, and we found out a few things:


I have very good DIMMs
Downclocking a high clocked set of DIMMs (1866Mhz) to 1600 and using crazy low timings on them works better in real world at the cost of lower benchmark read/write/Copy speed.
Why try to hammer-in 2x 2400Mhz when you can run 4x 1600MHz @ 7-7-7-18-4-4-4-12-110ns-40 ?
The Piledriver IMC is indeed stronger than the Phenom one.
My actual "normal use" experience is much better! I feel like I need to call Microsoft support, because my progress dialog are just *gone*. Yes, it's that fast









Timings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Various benchmarks:

No HPC here, GFLOPS at 2133Mhz, as a comparison, are around *88*.


----------



## Mega Man

meh not comming out well for some reason

benchmarked.png 2191k .png file


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> EDIT: I figured i'd better explain this post of mine;
> 
> The current trend is at faster ram, more MHz, and pure numbers. I did some tests while trying to understand why my L2 cache read was so low (13-16K instead of 43), and I came to the conclusion that my chip was broken on this side or something. So I just gave up on this particular data.
> 
> Me and a friend talked a lot and tried different things, and we found out a few things:
> 
> 
> I have very good DIMMs
> Downclocking a high clocked set of DIMMs (1866Mhz) to 1600 and using crazy low timings on them works better in real world at the cost of lower benchmark read/write/Copy speed.
> Why try to hammer-in 2x 2400Mhz when you can run 4x 1600MHz @ 7-7-7-18-4-4-4-12-110ns-40 ?
> The Piledriver IMC is indeed stronger than the Phenom one.
> My actual "normal use" experience is much better! I feel like I need to call Microsoft support, because my progress dialog are just *gone*. Yes, it's that fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various benchmarks:
> 
> No HPC here, GFLOPS at 2133Mhz, as a comparison, are around *88*.




This is my result


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> EDIT: I figured i'd better explain this post of mine;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The current trend is at faster ram, more MHz, and pure numbers. I did some tests while trying to understand why my L2 cache read was so low (13-16K instead of 43), and I came to the conclusion that my chip was broken on this side or something. So I just gave up on this particular data.
> 
> Me and a friend talked a lot and tried different things, and we found out a few things:
> 
> 
> I have very good DIMMs
> Downclocking a high clocked set of DIMMs (1866Mhz) to 1600 and using crazy low timings on them works better in real world at the cost of lower benchmark read/write/Copy speed.
> Why try to hammer-in 2x 2400Mhz when you can run 4x 1600MHz @ 7-7-7-18-4-4-4-12-110ns-40 ?
> The Piledriver IMC is indeed stronger than the Phenom one.
> My actual "normal use" experience is much better! I feel like I need to call Microsoft support, because my progress dialog are just *gone*. Yes, it's that fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various benchmarks:
> 
> No HPC here, GFLOPS at 2133Mhz, as a comparison, are around *88*.


Sadly i cant run at your timings, though i will try and downclock my ram a bit further than 1600 stock to see if i can.
I do run at 1866 with the 1600 xmp timings lol. I found out that NB frequency affects the result quite a bit

2600 frequency


2200 frequency


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my result


Nice results







Also good to see that I'm not alone with 16K L2 read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I do run at 1866 with the 1600 xmp timings lol. I found out that NB frequency affects the result quite a bit


yeah, my sticks are like that too.
Quote:


> Sadly i cant run at your timings, though i will try and *downclock my ram a bit further than 1600 stock* to see if i can.


Your sticks are 1600 stock? Probably won't run that low nor with the same timings. Also, don't go under 1600, not worth it. Mine are 1866MHz stock and they run 2133MHz at 9-9-9-27-5-5-5, which is why I have a lot of overhead.
Quote:


> 2600 frequency
> 
> 
> 2200 frequency


Interesting,but I cringed at NB 2600.

Seems I'm not alone with low L2 read... The only chip I could compare to was from the same waffle, but runs on water and has a bit more tweaking done to it... He shown me his bench, 43K L2 read, like I had a few months back. If someone knows anything about it, please share Q.Q


----------



## MadGoat




----------



## hurricane28

Ye these scores are great i guess, but when i test with black hole it seems that my cores cannot be awaken fast enough and get a low score in 4 threads an single threads.

I have everything disabled and when i enabled those things like C6 C1 etc i get even lower score lol

but yesterday i got a good score like 5260 on 4 threads so i don't realy understand why i need to do the test like 5 times to get any good scores.

Could it be that the mobo is too slow to wake up the cores?


----------



## kzone75

The low L2 read seems to be very random..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> The low L2 read seems to be very random..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes it is lol. all taken one after another







. BTW is that you in the avatar?
















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> The low L2 read seems to be very random..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is lol. all taken one after another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *BTW is that you in the avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

No, it is not.







It's Lights Poxleitner.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Lights Poxleitner.


Ah cool. I never heard of her lol. Must be showing my age


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> The low L2 read seems to be very random..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm beginning to realize there is a much larger "random" issue with the Bulldozer and Piledriver chips... With many performance measurements and all varieties of motherboard / system configurations.


----------



## kzone75

Didn't know who she was like a year ago. Now I'm running her fan club here.. And my age is up there..









Btw, we won't see any higher clocks out of this 7970. Not by much.. Locked voltages suck. I did flash it to 1100MHz and 1500MHz on the memory, but still can't get it stable. I'll look for some other BIOS..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Didn't know who she was like a year ago. Now I'm running her fan club here.. And my age is up there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, we won't see any higher clocks out of this 7970. Not by much.. Locked voltages suck. I did flash it to 1100MHz and 1500MHz on the memory, but still can't get it stable. I'll look for some other BIOS..


Thats a shame about the gpu's.....they certainly can be picky. Mine would only have a minor overclock if it wasn't for a great member modding the bios lol. Now im getting closer to 19k points for sli. If i buy the gen3 sabertooth with the pcie 3.0 slots hopefully they'll get better

I utubed lights lol. although its not my kind of musical taste she is pretty hot hehe.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye these scores are great i guess, but when i test with black hole it seems that my cores cannot be awaken fast enough and get a low score in 4 threads an single threads.
> 
> I have everything disabled and when i enabled those things like C6 C1 etc i get even lower score lol
> 
> but yesterday i got a good score like 5260 on 4 threads so i don't realy understand why i need to do the test like 5 times to get any good scores.
> 
> Could it be that the mobo is too slow to wake up the cores?


any one knows more about this stuff?

is it the core or is it some setting that need to adjust in the bios?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> any one knows more about this stuff?
> 
> is it the core or is it some setting that need to adjust in the bios?


Hiya sorry wasnt ignoring you lol

Have you installed the fixes for windows 7


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hiya sorry wasnt ignoring you lol
> 
> Have you installed the fixes for windows 7


its oke, what fixes? LOL

is there a fix?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> its oke, what fixes? LOL
> 
> is there a fix?


aye lol.

2 of them....you can only install 1 first not sure which one i forgot lol. i think u need sp1 installed too

hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'm beginning to realize there is a much larger "random" issue with the Bulldozer and Piledriver chips... With many performance measurements and all varieties of motherboard / system configurations.


Yes , this has had me scratching my head since I first started messing with PD.
I was a bit concerned that something in my system wasn't quite right, but the second build does the same things as the first.
I believe that if I understood prime 95 better it may offer some incite into what causes some of the randomness. The reason I say this is at around 4.6 ghz, something occurs that simply upping the V to the chip doesn't seem to solve. There seems to be some shenanigans going on in the HTT,NB or memory from what I can tell. A fellow in another forum was floating a theory that the Ram was not able to "feed" or keep up with the demands of the 8 cores. He was talking specifically about the issues with prime 95 and Vishera. I have no idea how to verify or debunk this but he came up with the idea independent from this forum and it was similar to what my suspicions were.
I'll keep plodding along , trying different things, most likely the only thing that will happen is the people in this forum will have a greater understanding of the depth of my ignorance


----------



## kzone75

If that doesn't work, you could try the unpark-cpu-app

Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes , this has had me scratching my head since I first started messing with PD.
> I was a bit concerned that something in my system wasn't quite right, but the second build does the same things as the first.
> I believe that if I understood prime 95 better it may offer some incite into what causes some of the randomness. The reason I say this is at around 4.6 ghz, something occurs that simply upping the V to the chip doesn't seem to solve. There seems to be some shenanigans going on in the HTT,NB or memory from what I can tell. A fellow in another forum was floating a theory that the Ram was not able to "feed" or keep up with the demands of the 8 cores. He was talking specifically about the issues with prime 95 and Vishera. I have no idea how to verify or debunk this but he came up with the idea independent from this forum and it was similar to what my suspicions were.
> I'll keep plodding along , trying different things, most likely the only thing that will happen is the people in this forum will have a greater understanding of the depth of my ignorance


What i find with prime.

On air i only could prime successfully up to 4.7ghz. 4.8ghz was a big no no could this be i was only on ma599x evo? possibly

On water im stable up to 5ghz for prime for over 2 hours. I dont see point going over this really. If its gonna fail it will fail within first 30mins.

Prime also takes less voltage for me than IBT AVX does. Not much but it is less. Temps can get a bit high on prime over the hour lol hotter than IBT can put it through.

conclusion for me? To successfully pass prime you need good temps. This is as important as the vcore going through the cpu


----------



## hurricane28

yess that did it i did not installed the hotfix and now i get a decent score of 15024 on one single benchmark

great!

but i need to do something about those fans on my h100i they rattle a lot and make lots of noise lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yess that did it i did not installed the hotfix and now i get a decent score of 15024 on one single benchmark
> 
> great!
> 
> but i need to do something about those fans on my h100i they rattle a lot and make lots of noise lol


Install the hotfixes dude. you will also get a performance increase







I also manually unparked my cpu after the hotfixes and still had a gain


----------



## hurricane28

Yes i did that lol

Thanx a lot man it is reading great now and get the score of 15024 now

Got to love the 8350


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What i find with prime.
> 
> On air i only could prime successfully up to 4.7ghz. 4.8ghz was a big no no could this be i was only on ma599x evo? possibly
> 
> On water im stable up to 5ghz for prime for over 2 hours. I dont see point going over this really. If its gonna fail it will fail within first 30mins.
> 
> Prime also takes less voltage for me than IBT AVX does. Not much but it is less. Temps can get a bit high on prime over the hour lol hotter than IBT can put it through.
> 
> conclusion for me? To successfully pass prime you need good temps. This is as important as the vcore going through the cpu


I was just suggesting that prime might be a good tool to use to figure out where the weakness ( for lack of a better term) lies. Make small adjustments to one subsystem at a time and retest for improvements in stability.
My temps never got above 52C when running prime on the MSI rig.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was just suggesting that prime might be a good tool to use to figure out where the weakness ( for lack of a better term) lies. Make small adjustments to one subsystem at a time and retest for improvements in stability.
> My temps never got above 52C when running prime on the MSI rig.


Whats your cpu/nb voltage? I find if this is too low then stressing cpu takes a hit







be it either prime or ibt. OCCT doesnt seem to rely on this voltage as much as those 2

you know me and my ocd about temps lol.. im always stressing and changing voltages to shave things off haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Whats your cpu/nb voltage? I find if this is too low then stressing cpu takes a hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be it either prime or ibt. OCCT doesnt seem to rely on this voltage as much as those 2


I've found the same things exactly Gert. Stock is 1.2V on the GD-80 vs 1.4 on the CHV-z. It improves scores when I bump it up on the MSI rig when reaching the limits of it's stability on a certain bench at a given speed. The CHV-z is a bit different, 1.4 to start with and LLC to jump in when things get dicey. The chip in the ASUS board runs about 10 C hotter by comparison at the same clock, but cooling is also different as it has the TT Extreme water 2.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've found the same things exactly Gert. Stock is 1.2V on the GD-80 vs 1.4 on the CHV-z. It improves scores when I bump it up on the MSI rig when reaching the limits of it's stability on a certain bench at a given speed. The CHV-z is a bit different, 1.4 to start with and LLC to jump in when things get dicey. The chip in the ASUS board runs about 10 C hotter by comparison at the same clock, but cooling is also different as it has the TT Extreme water 2.


I dont leave it on auto anymore lol Its 1.45 for me if i do that at higher clocks lol and yeah temps take a bit of a hit. so i try to go down as much as i can and still keep stability. Ive tried 1.25 but its BSOD lol so im at around 1.30-1.35ish

Ive changed my 24/7 clock to 4.9ghz with my 1600memory at 2133







. Edit. 1866 is what i run. 2133 took too much of a performance hit









Temps @4.9 is 40c on the core and around 48ish socket full load vcore 1.50. 5ghz im at 55-57C socket and 57C core lol its the vcore i dont like, to be 100% stable i need 1.57+









2 weeks ago i had great temps at 5ghz lol. i messed around too much and can't seem to find that exact temp anymore lol.

I just changed to AS5 paste so im currently in the curing cycle. Temps seem alright with it and they reckon it'll drop temps by another 8-10C. If it does that ill be a happy bunny. They probably full of crap though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont leave it on auto anymore lol Its 1.45 for me if i do that at higher clocks lol and yeah temps take a bit of a hit. so i try to go down as much as i can and still keep stability. Ive tried 1.25 but its BSOD lol so im at around 1.30-1.35ish
> 
> Ive changed my 24/7 clock to 4.9ghz with my 1600memory at 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Temps @4.9 is 40c on the core and around 48ish socket full load vcore 1.50. 5ghz im at 55-57C socket and 57C core lol its the vcore i dont like, to be 100% stable i need 1.57+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago i had great temps at 5ghz lol. i messed around too much and can't seem to find that exact temp anymore lol.
> 
> I just changed to AS5 paste so im currently in the curing cycle. Temps seem alright with it and they reckon it'll drop temps by another 8-10C. If it does that ill be a happy bunny. They probably full of crap though


Yeah , i need to figure out why I'm not getting better cooling with the TT rig, starting to wonder about the pump.
I've reseated it a couple times, maybe gaining 1-2 C but it should be at least keeping up with the H-100.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yess that did it i did not installed the hotfix and now i get a decent score of 15024 on one single benchmark
> 
> great!
> 
> but i need to do something about those fans on my h100i they rattle a lot and make lots of noise lol


yess i fixed it







those corsair fans are ridiculously loud man! i had cooler master sickleflow and i toght these were loud but i mount them on my radiator and i can barely hear them

Also the airflow of those sickleflows are almost the same as the corsair fans so thumbs up









Also when i put them to the max i can hear the air speed that's it but there are no quiet fans with a very good airflow i tried them all but the noctua fans look awful LOL


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Install the hotfixes dude. you will also get a performance increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also manually unparked my cpu after the hotfixes and still had a gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this unparking malarky? I just ran that app and it found 3 registry settings all parked, so I unparked them, is that what I should have done?
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yeah , i need to figure out why I'm not getting better cooling with the TT rig, starting to wonder about the pump.
> I've reseated it a couple times, maybe gaining 1-2 C but it should be at least keeping up with the H-100.


What paste are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yess i fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those corsair fans are ridiculously loud man! i had cooler master sickleflow and i toght these were loud but i mount them on my radiator and i can barely hear them
> 
> Also the airflow of those sickleflows are almost the same as the corsair fans so thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also when i put them to the max i can hear the air speed that's it but there are no quiet fans with a very good airflow i tried them all but the noctua fans look awful LOL


My fans are very loud. i bought a fan controller for the 3 rad fans but it was crap so they running full all the time. sounds like a jet engine







. i swapped from stock xspc fans to corsair high performance 120.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> What is this unparking malarky? I just ran that app and it found 3 registry settings all parked, so I unparked them, is that what I should have done?
> 
> Paladine


It takes your cores out of parking state as win 7 had problems with the fx core. i think it was something about idle state though im not entirely sure 100% what it does if ya want to know google it lol.
Whatever it does its a good performance gain









i didnt use the app i found a webpage and did it via registry


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What paste are you using?
> My fans are very loud. i bought a fan controller for the 3 rad fans but it was crap so they running full all the time. sounds like a jet engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i swapped from stock xspc fans to corsair high performance 120.
> It takes your cores out of parking state as win 7 had problems with the fx core. i think it was something about idle state though im not entirely sure 100% what it does if ya want to know google it lol.
> Whatever it does its a good performance gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt use the app i found a webpage and did it via registry


Ah oke, well i bought the sickleflows for my case but they are too loud in my panel and make a strange noise so i have Antec TrueQuiet 120 blue led 2x in the panel cooling my GPU

and on my radiator i use the sickleflows and belive me or not when i set them to half the speed i can't even hear them only when i put it to the max than i hear the wind through the radiator but that is normal.

And i connected them all to my Scythe Kaze Master 5,25" so i can control the fans as easy by turning the volume up


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I need to try and fine some slim 120mm fans so I can run my h100i in push/pull and I still have space for 2 120mm fans in the side of my 690 so thinking of putting some in to increase GPU and VRM cooling.
> 
> Anyone know if putting an intake fan in the top slot on the side panel of the 690 is effective on the VRM or is it too far away?
> 
> Paladine


Easier to buy a spot fan dude. The ones that screw into mobo holes and then put it over the vrms


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> so I just measured and I have about 22-23mm between Rad frame and the RAM clips so those 20mm fans *should* fit but the question is will they be any good?
> 
> Gert, I will look into the spot fans and I can fit an 80mm behind the CPU / VRMs too which I haven't done yet, it should make a very big difference given the position. Anyone recommend a good quality 80mm fan that isn't too expensive or noisy but has decent performance?
> 
> Paladine


spot fan...keeps my vrms well cool
http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx

not sure on the 80mm not used any lol. I got a 140mm behind the socket lol


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I was just talking to my fiancee's mum's boyfriend. He is a metal worker with his own workshop (very well equipped) - one day I would love to get in his workshop and make a custom desk with the PC inside in. That way I wouldn't have any issues with space or cooling. I would go for a custom loop then and watercool everything but that is one for the future, missus wouldn't go for it at the moment after I just spent so much on this rig.
> 
> Would love to build something like this (but with 2 systems in it and much wider, so both mine and my missus PC can be in the same "case").
> 
> http://tweakers.net/gallery/45974/fotoalbum/?MapID=16028
> 
> Paladine


Bloody hell....Stop the porn will ya


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Bloody hell....Stop the porn will ya


lol
AS5 to answer your ealier question Gert.

I've been wanting to do that to a desk I have for a while now. But I keep spending my money on other things.

It's like this desk * http://office-desks.nationalbusinessfurniture.com/Executive-Set-15906.aspx * only with a straight back on the top. The opening below and to the back of the top would be perfect for doing something with smoked plexiglass, some custom water loops and a couple of complete rigs.

Just another one of these I suspect


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Check out the build log:
> 
> http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=14742
> 
> Look at his CPU sanded with 2500 grit, it has a mirror finish man. Shame it is a Sintel...
> 
> I would love to do a project like that. One day - thankfully my missus is a geek too so I might actually get away with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


Ye wouldnt we all lol. My missus not much of a geek but depending how much it cost might let me do it when i done all the house work i promised i pay for









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol
> AS5 to answer your ealier question Gert.
> 
> I've been wanting to do that to a desk I have for a while now. But I keep spending my money on other things.
> 
> It's like this desk * http://office-desks.nationalbusinessfurniture.com/Executive-Set-15906.aspx * only with a straight back on the top. The opening below and to the back of the top would be perfect for doing something with smoked plexiglass, some custom water loops and a couple of complete rigs.
> 
> Just another one of these I suspect


AS5 is great. only got some last week but well impressed with it. that link dont work









Dreams are dreams. If i actually won the lottery i would do it straight away after buying a huge house with a spare room to make into a pc room









Bit much for a rented house lol


----------



## AsanteSoul

Just started overclocking my 8350... still playing around with it, and looking for a modest boost in performance...I have it @ 4.7 and it seem's to be stable with 1.48 volts ...The recommended safe temp is 62c, is it bad to exceed that while stress testing? Should I be trying to stay below that number when stress testing, or is it okay if it goes beyond that number? Will I cause issues if it reaches close to 75 or 80? What exactly should I be striving for in terms of temps? Prior to testing I was idling around 31c ...after stopping it's more like 40... can anyone help me out? I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Just started overclocking my 8350... still playing around with it, and looking for a modest boost in performance...I have it @ 4.7 and it seem's to be stable with 1.48 volts ...The recommended safe temp is 62c, is it bad to exceed that while stress testing? Should I be trying to stay below that number when stress testing, or is it okay if it goes beyond that number? Will I cause issues if it reaches close to 75 or 80? What exactly should I be striving for in terms of temps? Prior to testing I was idling around 31c ...after stopping it's more like 40... can anyone help me out? I would greatly appreciate it


If im honest, id say stress testing over 65C is bad on the cores. Socket temps take care of themselves really. Over a certain temp they'll throttle anyway
If its just benchmarking then i dont mind going close to 75. I wouldnt have it like that 24/7.
No way, Jose









U say 40c after stressing? well it takes a good 5-10mins on air to get back to your idle temp. under water u hit idle temps more or less within 2 mins.

you should ideally be looking for a core temp of 62 when stressing but like i said in line one 65 would be the max


----------



## AsanteSoul

Thank you for the quick reply! Perhaps i'll try playing around with the settings a bit more and seeing if lowering voltage helps... I don't imagine the cpu getting that hot if im playing some games...but perhaps some modifications would help


----------



## gertruude

if u are hitting that gaming then something is wrong


----------



## AsanteSoul

lol..I'm sure that won'tn be the case...I do appreciate your help..I'll keep playing with it and see what happens


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> lol..I'm sure that won'tn be the case...I do appreciate your help..I'll keep playing with it and see what happens


I got an asus board too. saberkitty lol. if u get stuck just post your bios settings and we'll take a peek


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I think you need to reseat your H100i, you shouldn't have anything like those temps at idle at 1.48V, I get down to 15-19C on same voltage.
> 
> Paladine


Idle temps are not accurate until round 46c + i believe


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yeah we call them conservatories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They cost too much for us though so we dont have one lol.
> 
> My living room stays nice and cool all year round even if its hot outside the room is pretty cool


Well I lucked out, it came with my older small house that I bought over 13 years ago. I put in a better AC and electrical lines , replaced the power shades that are metallic coated on the upper side to reflect more of the light. It has really made ambients more tolerable . The room has hot water heating around its perimeter for those winter-fall days and evenngs. It has such a comfy atmosphere with the sofa and all those pillows. No better place for my pulse powered technowarrior cpu.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Well I lucked out, it came with my older small house that I bought over 13 years ago. I put in a better AC and electrical lines , replaced the power shades that are metallic coated on the upper side to reflect more of the light. It has really made ambients more tolerable . The room has hot water heating around its perimeter for those winter-fall days and evenngs. It has such a comfy atmosphere with the sofa and all those pillows. No better place for my pulse powered technowarrior cpu.


Sounds great


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Idle temps are not accurate until round 46c + i believe


general consensus is >40 cpu temp <40 socket


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> The low L2 read seems to be very random..


liked your old picture, with the dark hair, much better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Idle temps are not accurate until round 46c + i believe


general consensus is >40 cpu temp <40 socket
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Just started overclocking my 8350... still playing around with it, and looking for a modest boost in performance...I have it @ 4.7 and it seem's to be stable with 1.48 volts ...The recommended safe temp is 62c, is it bad to exceed that while stress testing? Should I be trying to stay below that number when stress testing, or is it okay if it goes beyond that number? Will I cause issues if it reaches close to 75 or 80? What exactly should I be striving for in terms of temps? Prior to testing I was idling around 31c ...after stopping it's more like 40... can anyone help me out? I would greatly appreciate it


whats your llc at?
mine is 4.7ghz stable @ high llc and 1.45 v i doubt you need that much v to push that cpu granted i think my chip is one of the better ones on volts but still may be llc is up too much always worth a check


----------



## FatedFrenzy

FX-8350
ASUS M5A99X-EVO R2.0
Windows 7
32GB 1866 RAM
Cooled by Corsair H100


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> If that doesn't work, you could try the unpark-cpu-app
> 
> Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file


Thnx man but what is that for program and how do i use it? LOL

What is parked CPU anyway?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Can you explain what it means for me please?
> 
> I installed the hotfixes the day I built my machine but never knew about that unparking app.
> 
> Paladine


core parking allows the OS to maintain cores of the CPU in a "parked" state. Allowing threads to be prioritized to cores already in use if the load is low. This effectily decreases power consumption quite a bit. The trade off is some performance as some processes that could have been shoved through a core that is otherwise idle and ready to compute instead get put into que for a core already processing a little load.

You can simply disable parking by setting the power profile of windows to "high performance". Again the trade off here is that your chip won't idle state or down clock... however you can manually set the min and max processor state of the high performance profile to allow the processor to down clock with CnQ and still have unparked cores... this is exactly what I do in both win7 and win8.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I had min power, fans and max power. I set min power to 25%, max to 100% is that ok?
> 
> Paladine


I have not a clue as to what you are referring... But if you are talking about the settings of the "high performance" profile in windows, then set your min cpu state to 5% and max to 100%.


----------



## hurricane28

is it also possible to overclock my ram to 2000 mhz? cos that is the max of my board and than im golden









Can any one explain to me how to do it and what save margens are? like temp and latencie.


----------



## AsanteSoul

@Mega man
I believe I had it set to ultra high ... perhaps I should drop it to high? I'll lower voltage and see if that helps... How long should I run prime to determine it is a stable overclock...still fairly new to the oc thing, although it doesn't seem too difficult...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> @Mega man
> I believe I had it set to ultra high ... perhaps I should drop it to high? I'll lower voltage and see if that helps... How long should I run prime to determine it is a stable overclock...still fairly new to the oc thing, although it doesn't seem too difficult...


no problem. yea you can always try just giving you one reference. i always seemed to think more was better in ocing... then i learned through trial and error. llc adds the most heat imo especially when you are not using it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no problem. yea you can always try just giving you one reference. i always seemed to think more was better in ocing... then i learned through trial and error. llc adds the most heat imo especially when you are not using it[


This is what cool n quiet etc is for









i idle at 24-26C at ultra llc


----------



## AsanteSoul

maybe i'll enable it again...no sense staying @ 4.7 if im reading my pdfs


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> is it also possible to overclock my ram to 2000 mhz? cos that is the max of my board and than im golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one explain to me how to do it and what save margens are? like temp and latencie.


it is but ram can be really picky whats your cpu/nb volts at ? if they are at stock i would bump it to 1.2v-1.25 and start there
bump your speed to 9-9-9-24-33 or 10-10-10-30-40 may have to go something like 10-11-11 or 10-12-12 just start where it will boot and run either prime or memtest w.e. you like the most.
also bump dram volts to 1.65
then start decreasing 1 timing at a time after you are satisfied you can start lowering volts to dram and cpu/nb

i also give my nb a small volt increase .025-.1v just my superstitions as i have found it helps me but most guides dont tell you to do that.

if you are not used to the timings i am referring i can go into those just let me know


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is but ram can be really picky whats your cpu/nb volts at ? if they are at stock i would bump it to 1.2v-1.25 and start there
> bump your speed to 9-9-9-24-33 or 10-10-10-30-40 may have to go something like 10-11-11 or 10-12-12 just start where it will boot and run either prime or memtest w.e. you like the most.
> also bump dram volts to 1.65
> then start decreasing 1 timing at a time after you are satisfied you can start lowering volts to dram and cpu/nb
> 
> i also give my nb a small volt increase .025-.1v just my superstitions as i have found it helps me but most guides dont tell you to do that.
> 
> if you are not used to the timings i am referring i can go into those just let me know


I set my CPU to x24 to get 4.8 ghz and the voltage is 1.440

The rest is stock.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I set my CPU to x24 to get 4.8 ghz and the voltage is 1.440
> 
> The rest is stock.


auto tends to over volt fyi i would manually set llc but that is your choice. as long as your not having heat issues you will be fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> auto tends to over volt fyi i would manually set llc but that is your choice. as long as your not having heat issues you will be fine.


i have LLC to high before to extreme but that is not necessary i guess.

i will try to overclock RAM tomorrow its kinda later here LOL

i hope it will work


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is what cool n quiet etc is for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i idle at 24-26C at ultra llc


cnq doesnt help at full load ( IE prime testing ) and it wont help when gaming and you are reaching max temps because you are overvolting


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> cnq doesnt help at full load ( IE prime testing ) and it wont help when gaming and you are reaching max temps because you are overvolting


i know that lol u said heat whilst not using it. =idle? are you smoking something?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i know that lol u said heat whilst not using it. =idle? are you smoking something?


applying to many volts to vcore will still over heat your cpu cnq will only take vcore down so far based off what you set it at


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> applying to many volts to vcore will still over heat your cpu cnq will only take vcore down so far based off what you set it at


no it doesnt take anything down if manually set. i idle 1.488-1.5 at 4.9 and my idle temps are:



it goes down if you use offset


----------



## The Storm

CnQ only drops my MHz not my voltage.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah i finally manage to get a good GPU overclock and get good results









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6308560

what u guys think of this score?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no it doesnt take anything down if manually set. i idle 1.488-1.5 at 4.9 and my idle temps are:
> 
> 
> 
> it goes down if you use offset


3900RPM? What fans are those O_O?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i finally manage to get a good GPU overclock and get good results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6308560
> 
> what u guys think of this score?


Not bad mate. u using a modded bios?
1 card
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277645
2 cards
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6293835


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 3900RPM? What fans are those O_O?


lol thats my ram cooler. My rad fans dont work in cpu haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no it doesnt take anything down if manually set. i idle 1.488-1.5 at 4.9 and my idle temps are:
> 
> 
> 
> it goes down if you use offset


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not bad mate. u using a modded bios?
> 1 card
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6277645
> 2 cards
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6293835


It is an good score indeed









No i searched on the msi site because i could not overclock this card at first and they said i need afterburner 2.2.3

and it worked









Wow that score of 2 cards is amazing, if i can find a second card for a decent price i buy it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It is an good score indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i searched on the msi site because i could not overclock this card at first and they said i need afterburner 2.2.3
> 
> and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that score of 2 cards is amazing, if i can find a second card for a decent price i buy it.


well i got an evga and msi one and both are using the same settings of the modded bios. I prefer to use precision...its easier









if you want the bios i can pm it you if u like


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well i got an evga and msi one and both are using the same settings of the modded bios. I prefer to use precision...its easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want the bios i can pm it you if u like


Well to be honest i realy don't know about bios of GPU cards LOL

what is it and is it save to use it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well to be honest i realy don't know about bios of GPU cards LOL
> 
> what is it and is it save to use it?


Its just been modded to use a higher voltage and instead of using boost i turn it off and just have the clocks turned up also a higher power limit has been set to reach higher clocks

full load.....this is what i got set at moment. im trying to go higher but it keeps crashing at moment lol. its a pain in the ass to overclock gpu's ive found. Im also new to it lol. it is easy to load a new bios on though, you just gotta make sure you back up your stock bios just in case


----------



## hurricane28

BTW. what is your boost clock?

i get 1359 at max and memory 3602 and the temps are around 55


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> BTW. what is your boost clock?
> 
> i get 1359 at max and memory 3602 and the temps are around 55


are you sure its 1359?


----------



## hurricane28

That is what afterburner says

but it crashed on me now so its not stable LOL

i do another benchmark


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is what afterburner says
> 
> but it crashed on me now so its not stable LOL
> 
> i do another benchmark


you wont get it over 1300 mate







and careful one can burn gpu's easily


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you wont get it over 1300 mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and careful one can burn gpu's easily


i get now 1333 boost clock now its more stable LOL

yes i can get over 1300 why not?

I can't make screen shot for some weird reason otherwise i would love to show you

but i do have my results of uniheaven here: file:///C:/Users/richard/Desktop/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20130401_0005.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i get now 1333 boost clock now its more stable LOL
> 
> yes i can get over 1300 why not?
> 
> I can't make screen shot for some weird reason otherwise i would love to show you
> 
> but i do have my results of uniheaven here: file:///C:/Users/richard/Desktop/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20130401_0005.html


hmmm the power editions might be more capable of it then lol if not then im sure youll crash down the line


----------



## hurricane28

o crap sorry wrong link haha

i can't seem to upload the score :S

i try later


----------



## Rangerjr1

Single GPUers beat this!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Single GPUers beat this!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564


that's an fantastic score man congratulations









that would be hard to beat OR i do have to buy the titan and overclock the **** out of that one LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that's an fantastic score man congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be hard to beat OR i do have to buy the titan and overclock the **** out of that one LOL


Thanks man! Also i forgot to say that your score is great aswell


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Thanks man! Also i forgot to say that your score is great aswell


How much did u pay for it?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> How much did u pay for it?


What?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What?


the 7970


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the 7970


Oh yea, A LOT. Converted from NOK (Norwegian money) to dollars it was 650 without shipping.


----------



## hurricane28

I did pay 269 to be honest, so for that price its an fantastic score







i would love to buy the gtx 680 lightning but i can't get is overhere yet and that would smoke any amd card i saw a score over 12k hehe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh yea, A LOT. Converted from NOK (Norwegian money) to dollars it was 650 without shipping.


jesus christ lol. i converted 650$ to £427
that got you an extra 2546 points for an extra £200

me on the other hand paid an extra £40 for my 2 cards and got an extra 6902 points

i know what i'd rather have


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> jesus christ lol. i converted 650$ to £427
> that got you an extra 2546 points for an extra £200
> 
> me on the other hand paid an extra £40 for my 2 cards and got an extra 6902 points
> 
> i know what i'd rather have


Well norwegians also have higher sallarys on avarage. Kind of compensates for the prices.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont leave it on auto anymore lol Its 1.45 for me if i do that at higher clocks lol and yeah temps take a bit of a hit. so i try to go down as much as i can and still keep stability. Ive tried 1.25 but its BSOD lol so im at around 1.30-1.35ish
> 
> Ive changed my 24/7 clock to 4.9ghz with my 1600memory at 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Edit. 1866 is what i run. 2133 took too much of a performance hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps @4.9 is 40c on the core and around 48ish socket full load vcore 1.50. 5ghz im at 55-57C socket and 57C core lol its the vcore i dont like, to be 100% stable i need 1.57+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago i had great temps at 5ghz lol. i messed around too much and can't seem to find that exact temp anymore lol.
> 
> I just changed to AS5 paste so im currently in the curing cycle. Temps seem alright with it and they reckon it'll drop temps by another 8-10C. If it does that ill be a happy bunny. They probably full of crap though


What thermal paste gives best temps for you? I ask, because you have said that you keep changing it. I've got a little ocd too LOL.

At what clock speeds do you start to up the CPU/NB? What LLC settings do you have and when do you change them?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What thermal paste gives best temps for you? I ask, because you have said that you keep changing it. I've got a little ocd too LOL.
> 
> At what clock speeds do you start to up the CPU/NB? What LLC settings do you have and when do you change them?


Best thermal paste ive tried is arctic silver 5







i was a late user of it lol. i tried mx4, nano diamond 7 noctua nh-1 xspc k2. Probably some others i forgot lol. i want to try liquid ultra though but have to wait til i get paid hehe

4.9 & 5ghz i up the cpu/nb a bit and i always use Ultra LLC







its the most rock steady vcore for me


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did pay 269 to be honest, so for that price its an fantastic score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to buy the gtx 680 lightning but i can't get is overhere yet and that would smoke any amd card i saw a score over 12k hehe


at stock ( both gpu and cpu, i get 10500 graphic score points with my 680 lightning and fx-8350.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did pay 269 to be honest, so for that price its an fantastic score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to buy the gtx 680 lightning but i can't get is overhere yet and that would smoke any amd card i saw a score over 12k hehe


Its no guarantee of that.. There is no guarantee that its a good GPU. Maybe it doesnt do any better than 1050 on core. You never know. Are you really sure a 680 lightning would smoke any AMD card? You where wrong about your 660ti beating my 7970


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> core parking allows the OS to maintain cores of the CPU in a "parked" state. Allowing threads to be prioritized to cores already in use if the load is low. This effectily decreases power consumption quite a bit. The trade off is some performance as some processes that could have been shoved through a core that is otherwise idle and ready to compute instead get put into que for a core already processing a little load.
> 
> You can simply disable parking by setting the power profile of windows to "high performance". Again the trade off here is that your chip won't idle state or down clock... however you can manually set the min and max processor state of the high performance profile to allow the processor to down clock with CnQ and still have unparked cores... this is exactly what I do in both win7 and win8.


Where in Windows 7 or how do I "manually set the min and max processor state of the high performance profile" I am not able to find this setting?


----------



## Krusher33

Good gosh... I'm out 3 days and there's 300 posts here? Geez.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Best thermal paste ive tried is arctic silver 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was a late user of it lol. i tried mx4, nano diamond 7 noctua nh-1 xspc k2. Probably some others i forgot lol. i want to try liquid ultra though but have to wait til i get paid hehe
> 
> 4.9 & 5ghz i up the cpu/nb a bit and i always use Ultra LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the most rock steady vcore for me


I meant the LLC in the CPU/NB? Or is that what you were referring too?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Good gosh... I'm out 3 days and there's 300 posts here? Geez.


I was in Michigan since Thursday, how do you think I feel?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did pay 269 to be honest, so for that price its an fantastic score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to buy the gtx 680 lightning but i can't get is overhere yet and that would smoke any amd card i saw a score over 12k hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Its no guarantee of that.. There is no guarantee that its a good GPU. Maybe it doesnt do any better than 1050 on core. You never know. Are you really sure a 680 lightning would smoke any AMD card? You where wrong about your 660ti beating my 7970
Click to expand...

Going to have to agree, anyone who thinks a 680 will "smoke" a 7970 doesn't know where the cards stand.

7950/660ti < 7950 boost < 670 < 7970 < 680 < 7970Ghz. That's the order of things right now. Lightnings are great and all, but there's Lightning cards for AMD too, and unlike the 680 it can push 5 screens.

And for the record, Rangerjr1's 12k was at "only" 1255. I've seen 7970s hit 1350 core. While not common, nor are 680s that go that high. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I was in Michigan since Thursday, how do you think I feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to agree, anyone who thinks a 680 will "smoke" a 7970 doesn't know where the cards stand.
> 
> 7950/660ti < 7950 boost < 670 < 7970 < 680 < 7970Ghz. That's the order of things right now. _*Lightnings are great and all, but there's Lightning cards for AMD too, and unlike the 680 it can push 5 screens.
> *_
> And for the record, Rangerjr1's 12k was at "only" 1255. I've seen 7970s hit 1350 core. While not common, nor are 680s that go that high. Keep that in mind.




























































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Where in Windows 7 or how do I "manually set the min and max processor state of the high performance profile" I am not able to find this setting?


they way i do it is goto your power profiles click change plan settings then click change advanced power settings then in the menu scroll to processor power management


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I was in Michigan since Thursday, how do you think I feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to agree, anyone who thinks a 680 will "smoke" a 7970 doesn't know where the cards stand.
> 
> 7950/660ti < 7950 boost < 670 < 7970 < 680 < 7970Ghz. That's the order of things right now. _*Lightnings are great and all, but there's Lightning cards for AMD too, and unlike the 680 it can push 5 screens.
> *_
> And for the record, Rangerjr1's 12k was at "only" 1255. I've seen 7970s hit 1350 core. While not common, nor are 680s that go that high. Keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Where in Windows 7 or how do I "manually set the min and max processor state of the high performance profile" I am not able to find this setting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they way i do it is goto your power profiles click change plan settings then click change advanced power settings then in the menu scroll to processor power management
Click to expand...

I wouldn't buy a Lightning anyway. Don't trust things with "AMD" and "MSI" in the same brand title.









At least for a while, 680 Lightnings had voltage control, making them very very good and worth it for some overclockers, but I don't know if they still have that anymore or if nVidia brought them in line with how they want things done.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Lightning anyway. Don't trust things with "AMD" and "MSI" in the same brand title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least for a while, 680 Lightnings had voltage control, making them very very good and worth it for some overclockers, but I don't know if they still have that anymore or if nVidia brought them in line with how they want things done.


I may even buy a completely new sapphire 7970. ASUS really disappointed me when it comes to the 7000 series. Ive got loads of problems with my 7970... Wont even crossfire them. My 7970 Matrix is open for sale after IF i buy a new 7970.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Lightning anyway. Don't trust things with "AMD" and "MSI" in the same brand title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least for a while, 680 Lightnings had voltage control, making them very very good and worth it for some overclockers, but I don't know if they still have that anymore or if nVidia brought them in line with how they want things done.


you can have the green team we all are red over here @!!~~


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can have the green team we all are red over here @!!~~


Red team masterrace


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Lightning anyway. Don't trust things with "AMD" and "MSI" in the same brand title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least for a while, 680 Lightnings had voltage control, making them very very good and worth it for some overclockers, but I don't know if they still have that anymore or if nVidia brought them in line with how they want things done.
> 
> 
> 
> you can have the green team we all are red over here @!!~~
Click to expand...

You say this to the guy with dual 7950s, a 7870 in the backup, a 5570 in the server, and a FirePro M5950 in the laptop, and used to own a 5770, dual 6870s, and dual 6970s.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You say this to the guy with dual 7950s, a 7870 in the backup, a 5570 in the server, and a FirePro M5950 in the laptop, and used to own a 5770, dual 6870s, and dual 6970s.


We dont read no posts man, aint got time for that SH__


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I meant the LLC in the CPU/NB? Or is that what you were referring too?


llc on cpu/nb is only on high


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its no guarantee of that.. There is no guarantee that its a good GPU. Maybe it doesnt do any better than 1050 on core. You never know. Are you really sure a 680 lightning would smoke any AMD card? You where wrong about your 660ti beating my 7970


haha you got me there, i can't beat your card in scores but i do beat it in price performance ratio

and yes you must be lucky with any good card because for now nvidia is not happy at all with the power editions and lightning cards because of their overclock potential, they get too many cards back for RMA because people clock the **** out of those cards and they don't look at the temperature so the chips fry.

And the lightning cards has special bios that allows you to over volt as much as you like until u fry the thing.

imagine what the 680 lightning can do for over boost when i get 1333 with my 660 ti


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha you got me there, i can't beat your card in scores but i do beat it in price performance ratio
> 
> and yes you must be lucky with any good card because for now nvidia is not happy at all with the power editions and lightning cards because of their overclock potential, they get too many cards back for RMA because people clock the **** out of those cards and they don't look at the temperature so the chips fry.
> 
> And the lightning cards has special bios that allows you to over volt as much as you like until u fry the thing.
> 
> imagine what the 680 lightning can do for over boost when i get 1333 with my 660 ti


Im actually going to downgrade to a 7950 and try to sell this 7970


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I was in Michigan since Thursday, how do you think I feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to agree, anyone who thinks a 680 will "smoke" a 7970 doesn't know where the cards stand.
> 
> 7950/660ti < 7950 boost < 670 < 7970 < 680 < 7970Ghz. That's the order of things right now. Lightnings are great and all, but there's Lightning cards for AMD too, and unlike the 680 it can push 5 screens.
> 
> And for the record, Rangerjr1's 12k was at "only" 1255. I've seen 7970s hit 1350 core. While not common, nor are 680s that go that high. Keep that in mind.


Yes the 7970 is a very good card but the lightning is the fastest card

and don't get higher boost clock? i am getting 1333 with my 660ti and take a look at this if you don't believe me http://www.overclock.net/t/1322064/asus-7970-matrix-vs-msi-680-lightning/10

http://hwbot.org/submission/2325163_ boost clock of 1370


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im actually going to downgrade to a 7950 and try to sell this 7970


why? you want more performance?

if so why not crossfire two cards?

if i want better performance i will get another msi 660ti pe because they scale of the hook and get even better performance than the 680 that costs me another 100.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> why? you want more performance?
> 
> if so why not crossfire two cards?
> 
> if i want better performance i will get another msi 660ti pe because they scale of the hook and get even better performance than the 680 that costs me another 100.


I never liked multiGPU setups. And ASUS really suck at the 7000 series and i cant afford a sapphire 7970. So im getting a 7950 instead.


----------



## hurricane28

aha oke,

so i have noticed you knew i had the 7770 and it was a piece of **** to be honest, i could not overclock only 10%

and all troubles with the drivers etc etc. that's why i went over the the greener pastures LOL and my troubles are over now.

in my opinion you get more performance and more options on the nvidia side than the asus side.

i am talking about the CUDA cores that comes very handy when you do some rendering and video editing.

not to mention the physx on those cars is amazing as well Asus can do physx as well but nvidia has advanced physx and that really makes a difference.


----------



## Ghost12

I don`t have any crossfire/amd gpu troubles. The drivers are really maturing now


----------



## DynaMight

I have an AMD 8320, ASUS M5A97 PRO (970), AMD 7850 and a 500w OCZ PSU.

So I've finally got a decent cooler (Silver Arrow) so I can start playing with overclocking a little better, its been running at 4Ghz @ stock volts for a month or so, no issues, but the budget cooler soon struggled after the voltage was increased.

So just now, I started off at 1.325v, went upto 4.4Ghz, but 4.5Ghz failed (IBT) so went upto 1.35v and got upto 4.6Ghz, then when I was testing 4.7Ghz at that voltage I noticed on screen corruption and the video driver crashed.

I went back to 4.6Ghz and it passed (IBT 10 runs) so I tried Valley and noticed graphics corruption, lowered the GPU clock (back to stock) and it helped but still had some. The graphics card has been fine at that clock since I got it.

CPU (core) temp never exceeded 46c, and the GPU got to 60c, which is normal.

I dont know if my PSU is limiting me or if its something else? Any suggestions?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynaMight*
> 
> I have an AMD 8320, ASUS M5A97 PRO (970), AMD 7850 and a 500w OCZ PSU.
> 
> So I've finally got a decent cooler (Silver Arrow) so I can start playing with overclocking a little better, its been running at 4Ghz @ stock volts for a month or so, no issues, but the budget cooler soon struggled after the voltage was increased.
> 
> So just now, I started off at 1.325v, went upto 4.4Ghz, but 4.5Ghz failed (IBT) so went upto 1.35v and got upto 4.6Ghz, then when I was testing 4.7Ghz at that voltage I noticed on screen corruption and the video driver crashed.
> 
> I went back to 4.6Ghz and it passed (IBT 10 runs) so I tried Valley and noticed graphics corruption, lowered the GPU clock (back to stock) and it helped but still had some. The graphics card has been fine at that clock since I got it.
> 
> CPU (core) temp never exceeded 46c, and the GPU got to 60c, which is normal.
> 
> I dont know if my PSU is limiting me or if its something else? Any suggestions?


hey dude welcome

can you add your pc into your sig so we know what ya got please









500w is a tad low but wont b e sure until u add your sigrig









what i mean is add your hdd's etc too lol.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Sapphire 7950 VaporX and a Lian Li T60B Incoming!


----------



## hurricane28

Got my new scores









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6311516

this is the absolute best i can do i guess with good temps.

i think its fantastic


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Got my new scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6311516
> 
> this is the absolute best i can do i guess with good temps.
> 
> i think its fantastic


Ill beat that with my 7950.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ill beat that with my 7950.


of course you do, this card is only 192 bit with 2gb mem. and 7950 is 384 bit with 3gb memory

i am curious what scores you get for what i have seen the cards are very close to performance.

when do you get that card?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> of course you do, this card is only 192 bit with 2gb mem. and 7950 is 384 bit with 3gb memory
> 
> i am curious what scores you get for what i have seen the cards are very close to performance.
> 
> when do you get that card?


4-7 days.


----------



## Rangerjr1

What are your clocks on that 660ti?


----------



## Ghost12

What is the core max on the fx4170? 70c?


----------



## hurricane28

ah oke, i am curious,

i saw the highest scores of this card was 9600 with the newer bios and he could get even higher so i am curious and will test it out i guess.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What are your clocks on that 660ti?


1150 for core and 1802 for memory with an boost clock of 1346


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1150 for core and 1802 for memory with an boost clock of 1346


Lol are you only getting 9000 graphics score at 1346 core clock?? O_O
a 7950 at 1250 or so easily surpasses 11k Graphics score (not P score)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol are you only getting 9000 graphics score at 1346 core clock?? O_O
> a 7950 at 1250 or so easily surpasses 11k Graphics score (not P score)


yes it is not the best score i don't know how that is possible i should get more i saw it on this site and on the msi site so i need to do some more research on this card.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it is not the best score i don't know how that is possible i should get more i saw it on this site and on the msi site so i need to do some more research on this card.


Are you sure you actually use boost? IIRC you hve to flip a small switch on the actual graphics card to activate boost. Which would most likely crash you at those speeds.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you sure you actually use boost? IIRC you hve to flip a small switch on the actual graphics card to activate boost. Which would most likely crash you at those speeds.


there is no switch on this card, all the cards have boost clock option that is about the kepler architecture

i don't know why i get this low score than i taught it was an good score LOL but actually it is not so good score compare to my clocks






here is a link that the 7950 and the 660 ti are very close at max clock speeds


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> there is no switch on this card, all the cards have boost clock option that is about the kepler architecture
> 
> i don't know why i get this low score than i taught it was an good score LOL but actually it is not so good score compare to my clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a link that the 7950 and the 660 ti are very close at max clock speeds


Well your scores are better than 90% of people who have 660tis, i dont know why you think it should be so much better. It performs exactly like it should. You get what you pay for, except for apple and........ INTEL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it is not the best score i don't know how that is possible i should get more i saw it on this site and on the msi site so i need to do some more research on this card.


youo should be alot better lol. i beat u with less clock









if i had to put money on id say your "boost" clock isnt working right. this would make sense of u using afterburner. i dont think there is a way of turning on boost with afterburner or at least i couldnt work it out.

Try precision x and turn on the k boost then you ll see


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> youo should be alot better lol. i beat u with less clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i had to put money on id say your "boost" clock isnt working right. this would make sense of u using afterburner. i dont think there is a way of turning on boost with afterburner or at least i couldnt work it out.
> 
> Try precision x and turn on the k boost then you ll see


Notice the clocks that are shown in his benchmark results. Sub 800 core clock lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> youo should be alot better lol. i beat u with less clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i had to put money on id say your "boost" clock isnt working right. this would make sense of u using afterburner. i dont think there is a way of turning on boost with afterburner or at least i couldnt work it out.
> 
> Try precision x and turn on the k boost then you ll see


yes you do, strange maybe some settings are not optimized yet.

in GPU-Z it says i have a clock of 1228 but in afterburner it says i have 1346 so that is my actual boost clock. kinda strange because i should get much better performance with this boost clock.

i need to take a look at this.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Notice the clocks that are shown in his benchmark results. Sub 800 core clock lol.


LOL yes it says that the clock speed is like 705 haha how is that possible when msi shows me 1346

im getting an headache LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL yes it says that the clock speed is like 705 haha how is that possible when msi shows me 1346
> 
> im getting an headache LOL


if u overclock then it wont show in 3dmark. itll be just a low clock. mine are the same









just uninstall afterburner and use precision x alsio if your power limit is too high then it wont be clock ing up to speed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if u overclock then it wont show in 3dmark. itll be just a low clock. mine are the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just uninstall afterburner and use precision x alsio if your power limit is too high then it wont be clock ing up to speed


hmm oke why precision X is that so much better than afterburner?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm oke why precision X is that so much better than afterburner?


youll see when u see it lol. its easier to use much easier







plus u can use k boost. use this too its to test your clocks

EVGA_OC_Scanner_X_Setup_v2.2.3.exe.zip 2619k .zip file


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> youll see when u see it lol. its easier to use much easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus u can use k boost. use this too its to test your clocks
> 
> EVGA_OC_Scanner_X_Setup_v2.2.3.exe.zip 2619k .zip file


i get much better score now







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6312076

i don't know what was going on but now it is very good i think my settings were not that good because i had disabled 3 times buffering or something and my score is much better now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i get much better score now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6312076
> 
> i don't know what was going on but now it is very good i think my settings were not that good because i had disabled 3 times buffering or something and my score is much better now.


yay!! so did u use precision?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Guys just wait till i get my 7950 (660ti equivelant?) Ill overclock it until it absolutely OBLIDERATES your greenteam 660tis


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yay!! so did u use precision?


nope i used afterburner but i did some setting like the power limit was not turned to the max LOL and some settings in nvidia control panel gained some more performance

and still afterburner says that i have an max clock of 1333 now and 3d mark 11 said i have 823 MHz LOL

but this is good i guess


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys just wait till i get my 7950 (660ti equivelant?) Ill overclock it until it absolutely OBLIDERATES your greenteam 660tis


haha well see, talk is cheap man


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha well see, talk is cheap man


Yes i know, i experienced that when you said your 660ti would beat my 7970


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha well see, talk is cheap man


the 660ti cannot beat the 7950 overclock vs overclock. The 7950 will be faster. Heck I'm over 10k in 3dmark 11 and i have moddest clocks at 1150 core/ 1450 mem


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the 660ti cannot beat the 7950 overclock vs overclock. The 7950 will be faster. Heck I'm over 10k in 3dmark 11 and i have moddest clocks at 1150 core/ 1450 mem


It won tbe much of a difference and certainly not as big in real world games


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It won tbe much of a difference and certainly not as big in real world games


Numbers = epeen. I like numbers. As of now my numbers are higher than all of you single gpuers!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynaMight*
> 
> I have an AMD 8320, ASUS M5A97 PRO (970), AMD 7850 and a 500w OCZ PSU.
> 
> So I've finally got a decent cooler (Silver Arrow) so I can start playing with overclocking a little better, its been running at 4Ghz @ stock volts for a month or so, no issues, but the budget cooler soon struggled after the voltage was increased.
> 
> So just now, I started off at 1.325v, went upto 4.4Ghz, but 4.5Ghz failed (IBT) so went upto 1.35v and got upto 4.6Ghz, then when I was testing 4.7Ghz at that voltage I noticed on screen corruption and the video driver crashed.
> 
> I went back to 4.6Ghz and it passed (IBT 10 runs) so I tried Valley and noticed graphics corruption, lowered the GPU clock (back to stock) and it helped but still had some. The graphics card has been fine at that clock since I got it.
> 
> CPU (core) temp never exceeded 46c, and the GPU got to 60c, which is normal.
> 
> I dont know if my PSU is limiting me or if its something else? Any suggestions?


Add a sig rig.

Which line of OCZ PSU? OCZ is notorious for having just a couple of great lines of PSU's but a whole slew of bad ones too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Numbers = epeen. I like numbers. As of now my numbers are higher than all of you single gpuers!


i aint single gpuer lol my cards cost less than yours did and kicks your butt!!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yes i know, i experienced that when you said your 660ti would beat my 7970


haha yes









o well benching is fun but what u really need to do is play games that is what those cards are fore but what i have seen i am very impressed by the performance of the msi 660 ti PE and i am not the only one


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It won tbe much of a difference and certainly not as big in real world games


exactly man an the cards are cheaper than amd and have in my opinion a better price performance ratio also it has CUDA so you can do more with it than just gaming









it kicks ass in video rendering and video editing as well so for me nothing but nvidia from now on


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> exactly man an the cards are cheaper than amd and have in my opinion a better price performance ratio also it has CUDA so you can do more with it than just gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it kicks ass in video rendering and video editing as well so for me nothing but nvidia from now on


Aye im impressed with your PE edition too. Wished i did my homework but still i get great score in sli. Sli is where the 660ti really does improve


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye im impressed with your PE edition too. Wished i did my homework but still i get great score in sli. Sli is where the 660ti really does improve


thnx man, me too!

i did never get any good overclock at this card until now i dont know why but it seems that since i have the 8350 everything is getting better and better









and yes that sli score is amazing man it scales very good indeed


----------



## hurricane28

ok this is my best and final score i got from this card

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6312510

pretty good if u ask me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ok this is my best and final score i got from this card
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6312510
> 
> pretty good if u ask me


thats alright


----------



## Krusher33

Does the GPU do some of the physics work in those tests?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does the GPU do some of the physics work in those tests?


i set it to auto in nvidia control panel but i try to set it to GPU and do the test again maybe the gpu is faster


----------



## hurricane28

no difference i just leave it in auto than


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> no difference i just leave it in auto than


set it to cpu and see your pc struggle


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> set it to cpu and see your pc struggle


i did it on cpu too but no struggles







its perfectly stable and fast

o man now i want to buy 680 lightning when i saw those specs but i can't buy it over here yet.

Well with pc the ending is never there i guess, u can go on for ever and buy new things all day long LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i did it on cpu too but no struggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its perfectly stable and fast
> 
> o man now i want to buy 680 lightning when i saw those specs but i can't buy it over here yet.
> 
> Well with pc the ending is never there i guess, u can go on for ever and buy new things all day long LOL


cool lol i thought it would struggle. im sure i did it hmm maybe not then lol.

Ill give it a try after the leeds match


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Well i really hate my chip, stock voltage of 1.404, coudnt get the 4.8 back this time, my new ram timming dont like fsb increase



Ram is at 1866 mhz, 9-9-9-24 1t

I dont get how my core temp jump around like that, it stayed at around 49-50 degree the whole time, but once it jumped to 61 in a second, then came back down, idk what it is, maybe it was just an air bubble


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Well i really hate my chip, stock voltage of 1.404, coudnt get the 4.8 back this time, my new ram timming dont like fsb increase
> 
> 
> 
> Ram is at 1866 mhz, 9-9-9-24 1t
> 
> I dont get how my core temp jump around like that, it stayed at around 49-50 degree the whole time, but once it jumped to 61 in a second, then came back down, idk what it is, maybe it was just an air bubble


why increase the FSB? i just hit up the multiplier to 25X and i get stable 5.0 ghz no problem.

i have the same problem with HWmonitor its crap and get unrealistic temperatures i use my sensors and corsair link to get the right temperatures and they are accurate for all i know.

u can also use core temp, it worked for me too so maybe for you too.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

im with only multi atm, and look at the voltage i needed to stabilise in itb avx, for 4.8 i need like 1.57v


----------



## hurricane28

also i saw you have the msi 680 lightning card how does that perform and what are your scores in 3d mark 11?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> also i saw you have the msi 680 lightning card how does that perform and what are your scores in 3d mark 11?


scores are not important, what is more important that you able to play the games you own.

You don't need a 7970, or a 680 gtx if you have a 17" LCD with max resolution of 1280x1024. I think the normal is 1080p these days, the next normal would be 1650x1050.

Scores are for benchmark queens, and will not represent real life game play, for example Tomb Raider when it first came out, really sucked if you had a geforce graphics card. Drivers and support are just as important, not some 3dmark score. Crossfire and Sli are great when they work properly, but every now and then you get stuck running off a single gpu.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> scores are not important, what is more important that you able to play the games you own.
> 
> You don't need a 7970, or a 680 gtx if you have a 17" LCD with max resolution of 1280x1024. I think the normal is 1080p these days, the next normal would be 1650x1050.
> 
> Scores are for benchmark queens, and will not represent real life game play, for example Tomb Raider when it first came out, really sucked if you had a geforce graphics card. Drivers and support are just as important, not some 3dmark score. Crossfire and Sli are great when they work properly, but every now and then you get stuck running off a single gpu.


hey steady on cowboy. scores are important if you want to judge your card against a better card.... he wants to know reallife scores before he buys one


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey steady on cowboy. scores are important if you want to judge your card against a better card.... he wants to know reallife scores before he buys one


Not a good time to change your avatar while i am watching this rubbish lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not a good time to change your avatar while i am watching this rubbish lol


aye.....We are Leeds we are hated.......we are our own worst enemies


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye.....We are Leeds we are hated.......we are our own worst enemies


Watching it now on sky, nodded off first half, sore throat second half abusing the tele. Same old same old


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Watching it now on sky, nodded off first half, sore throat second half abusing the tele. Same old same old


on the brightside least Scum lost haha


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> on the brightside least Scum lost haha


Sorry this is all lost on us Americans lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sorry this is all lost on us Americans lol


Scum= Manchester united.









My avatar is Leeds United . Manchester =Scum, Manure is also a good name









We are the long suffering Leeds Fans


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sorry this is all lost on us Americans lol


lol, i wish i was right now.


----------



## gertruude

Just in case people aint seen this.....its about steamroller









http://www.overclock.net/t/1377248/xbitlabs-amd-we-are-on-track-with-steamroller-micro-architecture-in-2013


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just in case people aint seen this.....its about steamroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1377248/xbitlabs-amd-we-are-on-track-with-steamroller-micro-architecture-in-2013


yeah man! i am curious when it will be at the stores in here.

i bet late in 2013 like always we are far behind stuff in the ******* Netherlands.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just in case people aint seen this.....its about steamroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1377248/xbitlabs-amd-we-are-on-track-with-steamroller-micro-architecture-in-2013


Read that this morning, projecting 30% over bd. Looks good


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Read that this morning, projecting 30% over bd. Looks good


Aye lol. Im hoping for a good improvement over my 8350









im still getting one anyhow regardless on its performance lol. ill just keep the best one for my rig and give the lesser version to my kids


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye lol. Im hoping for a good improvement over my 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still getting one anyhow regardless on its performance lol. ill just keep the best one for my rig and give the lesser version to my kids


Yes i will. I think it will be on target. pd 15% on bd depending on including clock speeds so another 15% over pd realistic. SR and a rev 3.0 saber pcie 3.0. Lovely


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes i will. I think it will be on target. pd 15% on bd depending on including clock speeds so another 15% over pd realistic. SR and a rev 3.0 saber pcie 3.0. Lovely


Im hoping so too. If not then excavator will be the one


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye lol. Im hoping for a good improvement over my 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still getting one anyhow regardless on its performance lol. ill just keep the best one for my rig and give the lesser version to my kids


Adopt me!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Adopt me!


Awww i got 4 kids already don't need any others hehe









unless u become my secret lovechild!!!


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Awww i got 4 kids already don't need any others hehe










guess I'm little late.

Btw, you owned the NH D14 right?
Do you remember the max temps you had on stock clocks?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just in case people aint seen this.....its about steamroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1377248/xbitlabs-amd-we-are-on-track-with-steamroller-micro-architecture-in-2013


I could have sworn AMD had said mid-2014 some time ago?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I'm little late.
> 
> Btw, you owned the NH D14 right?
> Do you remember the max temps you had on stock clocks?


i dont think i ever ran it on stock lol

i know at 4.8 my core temps were 60C so stock clock would be 35-40 if i had to guess


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I could have sworn AMD had said mid-2014 some time ago?


there was a supposedly leak on their roadmap and that said 2014, who knows whats true


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> *i dont think i ever ran it on stock lol*
> 
> i know at 4.8 my core temps were 60C so stock clock would be 35-40 if i had to guess


I said this to myself, while I was typing my question.
"There's no way he'd ran @ stock"









Thanks.

Also, Ambient temp?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> I said this to myself, while I was typing my question.
> "There's no way he'd ran @ stock"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, Ambient temp?


Christ u counting on me having a good memory which i havent lol. It would of been before december so prolly around 22C lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> im with only multi atm, and look at the voltage i needed to stabilise in itb avx, for 4.8 i need like 1.57v


sounds like you are not utilizing the llc
make a rig in rigbuilder and put it in your sig so we can help you
guys seriously who cares about gpu ? this is not a my gpu vs your gpu thread. it is







and








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey steady on cowboy. scores are important if you want to judge your card against a better card.... he wants to know reallife scores before he buys one


this is true and totally relevant. the posts i was seeing yesterday however ....


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they way i do it is goto your power profiles click change plan settings then click change advanced power settings then in the menu scroll to processor power management


All it gives me for options in there is "system cooling properties" and some fan speed settings. I don't see anything about "min and max processor state".


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I was in Michigan since Thursday, how do you think I feel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to have to agree, anyone who thinks a 680 will "smoke" a 7970 doesn't know where the cards stand.
> 
> 7950/660ti < 7950 boost < 670 < 7970 < 680 < 7970Ghz. That's the order of things right now. Lightnings are great and all, but there's Lightning cards for AMD too, and unlike the 680 it can push 5 screens.
> 
> And for the record, Rangerjr1's 12k was at "only" 1255. I've seen 7970s hit 1350 core. While not common, nor are 680s that go that high. Keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the 7970 is a very good card but the lightning is the fastest card
> 
> and don't get higher boost clock? i am getting 1333 with my 660ti and take a look at this if you don't believe me http://www.overclock.net/t/1322064/asus-7970-matrix-vs-msi-680-lightning/10
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2325163_ boost clock of 1370
Click to expand...

7970s are faster clock for clock. It's take more then 20mhz on Core to make the 680 faster.









680 Lightning is the fastest 680. It is not the fastest card, even if we don't count Titan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha oke,
> 
> so i have noticed you knew i had the *7770 and it was a piece of ***** to be honest, i could not overclock only 10%
> 
> *and all troubles with the drivers etc etc.* that's why i went over the the greener pastures LOL and my troubles are over now.
> 
> in my opinion you get more performance and more options on the *nvidia side than the asus side.*
> 
> i am talking about the CUDA cores that comes very handy when you do some rendering and *video editing.*
> 
> not to mention the physx on those cars is amazing as well *Asus can do physx as well* but nvidia has advanced physx and that really makes a difference.


Please stop talking now, you have no idea what you're saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> youo should be alot better lol. i beat u with less clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i had to put money on id say your "boost" clock isnt working right. this would make sense of u using afterburner. i dont think there is a way of turning on boost with afterburner or at least i couldnt work it out.
> 
> Try precision x and turn on the k boost then you ll see
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the clocks that are shown in his benchmark results. Sub 800 core clock lol.
Click to expand...

3DMark is famous for not reading the speeds right. I have many results where it thinks my GPUs are at 250Mhz Core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys just wait till i get my 7950 (660ti equivelant?) Ill overclock it until it absolutely OBLIDERATES your greenteam 660tis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha well see, talk is cheap man
Click to expand...

7950s can and do beat 670s in 3DMark. 12.11 drivers really kicked up scores, but it's not very telling of game performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It won tbe much of a difference and certainly not as big in real world games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numbers = epeen. I like numbers. As of now my numbers are higher than all of you single gpuers!
Click to expand...

Don't make me go get Alatar and his Titan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It won tbe much of a difference and certainly not as big in real world games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly man an the cards are cheaper than amd and have in my opinion a better price performance ratio also it has CUDA so you can do more with it than just gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it kicks ass in video rendering and video editing as well so for me nothing but nvidia from now on
Click to expand...

It's $10 less then the 7950 for less performance. Not exactly winning awards here.

Also, if you think AMD can't do video editing or rendering, you're looking in completely the wrong places.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does the GPU do some of the physics work in those tests?


Only in Vantage. If you turn it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Well i really hate my chip, stock voltage of 1.404, coudnt get the 4.8 back this time, my new ram timming dont like fsb increase
> 
> 
> 
> Ram is at 1866 mhz, 9-9-9-24 1t
> 
> I dont get how my core temp jump around like that, it stayed at around 49-50 degree the whole time, but once it jumped to 61 in a second, then came back down, idk what it is, maybe it was just an air bubble
> 
> 
> 
> why increase the FSB? i just hit up the multiplier to 25X and i get stable 5.0 ghz no problem.
> 
> i have the same problem with HWmonitor its crap and get unrealistic temperatures i use my sensors and corsair link to get the right temperatures and they are accurate for all i know.
> 
> u can also use core temp, it worked for me too so maybe for you too.
Click to expand...

Becasue sometimes you can tweak the FSB up to get a lower multi to attain higher clocks.

He has a chip with 1.4v stock VID. Low temps, high voltage. Better for people with a 212+ or something, because it's not going to clock very high. Not all chips are the same.

HWMonitor is fine, it reads the exact same sensors as all the other programs, CoreTemp included.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> im with only multi atm, and look at the voltage i needed to stabilise in itb avx, for 4.8 i need like 1.57v
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you are not utilizing the llc
> make a rig in rigbuilder and put it in your sig so we can help you
> guys seriously who cares about gpu ? this is not a my gpu vs your gpu thread. it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
Click to expand...

Heh. It's an owners club, and they all own the chip. As long as no one gets abusive, I've got no problem with people just talking about whatever. Hopefully everyone has the sense to put it on hold if someone needs help.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> All it gives me for options in there is "system cooling properties" and some fan speed settings. I don't see anything about "min and max processor state".


ill boot into win 7 in a min and take some screens maybe that would help ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Do you have Cool & Quiet, and the other power saving features enabled in the BIOS? You need them enabled for windows to be able to access them otherwise you won't see them in the options.
> 
> Paladine


maybe my pc is wierd but mine always shows with or without them, but it is worth a shot

make sure cnq apm hpc c1e and c6 are enabled. on my saberkitty i also had to enable epu powersaving mode for some reason...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 7970s are faster clock for clock. It's take more then 20mhz on Core to make the 680 faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 680 Lightning is the fastest 680. It is not the fastest card, even if we don't count Titan.
> Please stop talking now, you have no idea what you're saying.
> 3DMark is famous for not reading the speeds right. I have many results where it thinks my GPUs are at 250Mhz Core.
> 7950s can and do beat 670s in 3DMark. 12.11 drivers really kicked up scores, but it's not very telling of game performance.
> Don't make me go get Alatar and his Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's $10 less then the 7950 for less performance. Not exactly winning awards here.
> 
> Also, if you think AMD can't do video editing or rendering, you're looking in completely the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Vantage. If you turn it on.
> Becasue sometimes you can tweak the FSB up to get a lower multi to attain higher clocks.
> 
> He has a chip with 1.4v stock VID. Low temps, high voltage. Better for people with a 212+ or something, because it's not going to clock very high. Not all chips are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> HWMonitor is fine, it reads the exact same sensors as all the other programs, CoreTemp included.
> Heh. It's an owners club, and they all own the chip. As long as no one gets abusive, I've got no problem with people just talking about whatever. Hopefully everyone has the sense to put it on hold if someone needs help.


The thread has taken its own life on. Its turned into a 8300 community thread. There's ntohing anyone can do about it lol not even kyadck








i personally think its great and i bet its one of the best threads there is









we help people and people can chat about anything. its mostly cpu/pc related which is good









There's also friendly banter between ourselves and a bit of friendly competition lol

what else can anyone ask for


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Do you have Cool & Quiet, and the other power saving features enabled in the BIOS? You need them enabled for windows to be able to access them otherwise you won't see them in the options.
> 
> Paladine


Will try.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7970s are faster clock for clock. It's take more then 20mhz on Core to make the 680 faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 680 Lightning is the fastest 680. It is not the fastest card, even if we don't count Titan.
> Please stop talking now, you have no idea what you're saying.
> 3DMark is famous for not reading the speeds right. I have many results where it thinks my GPUs are at 250Mhz Core.
> 7950s can and do beat 670s in 3DMark. 12.11 drivers really kicked up scores, but it's not very telling of game performance.
> Don't make me go get Alatar and his Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's $10 less then the 7950 for less performance. Not exactly winning awards here.
> 
> Also, if you think AMD can't do video editing or rendering, you're looking in completely the wrong places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in Vantage. If you turn it on.
> Becasue sometimes you can tweak the FSB up to get a lower multi to attain higher clocks.
> 
> He has a chip with 1.4v stock VID. Low temps, high voltage. Better for people with a 212+ or something, because it's not going to clock very high. Not all chips are the same.
> 
> HWMonitor is fine, it reads the exact same sensors as all the other programs, CoreTemp included.
> Heh. It's an owners club, and they all own the chip. As long as no one gets abusive, I've got no problem with people just talking about whatever. Hopefully everyone has the sense to put it on hold if someone needs help.


excuse me?

i don't know what i am talking about? i had that card man and i did everything to tweak it but it was not possible to tweak that card!

you don't know what you are talking about because you don't even know what card i had dude, so please.

and HWmonitor is fine? that's why i read a lot of posts that say it isn't right? i tried HWmonitor and the temps were everywhere and jumping, when i got core temp it was way better.

i never said that amd could not do that, i only said that CUDA was an advantage above AMD and nvidia advanced physX is better than amd physX.

u seem to be an AMD fanboy







i am not saying that AMD is bad because that's even irrelevant

i went from AMD to NVIDIA and all i am saying is that i like it way more than my older AMD card.

well were all here to help and chat about everything so you don't need to put me on my place like that because i did my research on those things if you like it or not.






one of the links i get my information


----------



## Krusher33

So the Sabertooth Gen 3 may be coming out soon... I hope.









But here's my question: will the Visheras handle PCIe 3?

Educate me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So the Sabertooth Gen 3 may be coming out soon... I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's my question: will the Visheras handle PCIe 3?
> 
> Educate me.


im getting my big size 14 boots ready to kick u up the ass for asking









why wouldnt it handle it lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> excuse me?
> 
> i don't know what i am talking about? i had that card man and i did everything to tweak it but it was not possible to tweak that card!
> 
> you don't know what you are talking about because you don't even know what card i had dude, so please.
> 
> and HWmonitor is fine? that's why i read a lot of posts that say it isn't right? i tried HWmonitor and the temps were everywhere and jumping, when i got core temp it was way better.
> 
> i never said that amd could not do that, i only said that CUDA was an advantage above AMD and nvidia advanced physX is better than amd physX.
> 
> u seem to be an AMD fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not saying that AMD is bad because that's even irrelevant
> 
> i went from AMD to NVIDIA and all i am saying is that i like it way more than my older AMD card.
> 
> well were all here to help and chat about everything so you don't need to put me on my place like that because i did my research on those things if you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the links i get my information


Yes, you don't know what you're saying. Here's why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha oke,
> 
> so i have noticed you knew i had the *7770 and it was a piece of ***** to be honest, i could not overclock only 10%
> 
> *and all troubles with the drivers etc etc.* that's why i went over the the greener pastures LOL and my troubles are over now.
> 
> in my opinion you get more performance and more options on the *nvidia side than the asus side.*
> 
> i am talking about the CUDA cores that comes very handy when you do some rendering and *video editing.*
> 
> not to mention the physx on those cars is amazing as well *Asus can do physx as well* but nvidia has advanced physx and that really makes a difference.


1) Asus is a company that makes branded versions of AMD and nVidia cards. They do not compete with nVidia.

2) AMD (not asus) can not do PhysX on the GPU.

3) Cuda is not the only thing that can do more then Gaming. There is also ATI Stream and OpenCL.

4) AMD's drivers are fine.

5) 7770 is far from being crap.

The software does not read temps. The sensors do. No matter what software you use, they read form the same sensor, which is either in the motherboard, or in the chip. Software has nothing to do with thermal readings, they only tell you what the sensors say.

AMD can't do PhysX. So ya.

I do need to put you in your place, because spreading false information is bad for everyone.

And wow. Youtube. Come back when you do some real research, like Anand, Toms, Guru3D, any of the other dozens of review sites, OCN itself, people who own the cards, benchmark threads. Then take all that information, and base your opinion on it. Not listen to one person and take their views as law.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So the Sabertooth Gen 3 may be coming out soon... I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's my question: will the Visheras handle PCIe 3?
> 
> Educate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting my big size 14 boots ready to kick u up the ass for asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why wouldnt it handle it lol
Click to expand...

Well like I said... educate me. I thought a chip can only handle so many lanes or bandwidth or something. So if a chip can only handle PCIe 2 specs, won't there be a bit of a bottleneck? Is the Vishera ready for PCIe 3 specs? If I'm wrong then let me know.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well like I said... educate me. I thought a chip can only handle so many lanes or bandwidth or something. So if a chip can only handle PCIe 2 specs, won't there be a bit of a bottleneck? Is the Vishera ready for PCIe 3 specs? If I'm wrong then let me know.


I dont k now if im honest......but i doubt they be bringing out pcie3 with chips that cant handle it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So the Sabertooth Gen 3 may be coming out soon... I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's my question: will the Visheras handle PCIe 3?
> 
> Educate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting my big size 14 boots ready to kick u up the ass for asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why wouldnt it handle it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well like I said... educate me. I thought a chip can only handle so many lanes or bandwidth or something. So if a chip can only handle PCIe 2 specs, won't there be a bit of a bottleneck? Is the Vishera ready for PCIe 3 specs? If I'm wrong then let me know.
Click to expand...

HyperTransport will limit the amount of information that can go from CPU to GPU, and in fact this number is already below PCI-e 2.0 32-lane (x16/x16) spec, which is one reason why increasing HT speed can help in multi-GPU. However, GPU to GPU transfers can use the full x16 to x16 bandwidth for crossfire/SLI scenarios.

While AMD does not need PCI-e 3.0 for 2-card Crossfire/SLI since we already have full x16/x16, it can help in tri/quad scenarios, where we would "only" have x8/x8/x8/x8.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, you don't know what you're saying. Here's why.
> 1) Asus is a company that makes branded versions of AMD and nVidia cards. They do not compete with nVidia.
> 
> 2) AMD (not asus) can not do PhysX on the GPU.
> 
> 3) Cuda is not the only thing that can do more then Gaming. There is also ATI Stream and OpenCL.
> 
> 4) AMD's drivers are fine.
> 
> 5) 7770 is far from being crap.
> 
> The software does not read temps. The sensors do. No matter what software you use, they read form the same sensor, which is either in the motherboard, or in the chip. Software has nothing to do with thermal readings, they only tell you what the sensors say.
> 
> AMD can't do PhysX. So ya.
> 
> I do need to put you in your place, because spreading false information is bad for everyone.
> 
> And wow. Youtube. Come back when you do some real research, like Anand, Toms, Guru3D, any of the other dozens of review sites, OCN itself, people who own the cards, benchmark threads. Then take all that information, and base your opinion on it. Not listen to one person and take their views as law.


what ever man haha i don't care what you say because no matter what site or what link i go to they all say the same thing.

I don't give false information i only say how it is and what are my experiences with it and oke its AMD instead of ASUS so sue me dude.

and CUDA is something else than ATI Stream and OpenCL. CUDA is better and if you don't belive me go look for yourself.

You know it all better so why should i argue with you when you don't get your information from the right sources because a lot of sites and i am talking about review sites say the exact same thing.

you are just fan boy that's it end of discussion.

and yes it getting out of topic so lets leave it at this.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So the Sabertooth Gen 3 may be coming out soon... I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's my question: will the Visheras handle PCIe 3?
> 
> Educate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting my big size 14 boots ready to kick u up the ass for asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why wouldnt it handle it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well like I said... educate me. I thought a chip can only handle so many lanes or bandwidth or something. So if a chip can only handle PCIe 2 specs, won't there be a bit of a bottleneck? Is the Vishera ready for PCIe 3 specs? If I'm wrong then let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HyperTransport will limit the amount of information that can go from CPU to GPU, and in fact this number is already below PCI-e 2.0 32-lane (x16/x16) spec, which is one reason why increasing HT speed can help in multi-GPU. However, GPU to GPU transfers can use the full x16 to x16 bandwidth for crossfire/SLI scenarios.
> 
> While AMD does not need PCI-e 3.0 for 2-card Crossfire/SLI since we already have full x16/x16, it can help in tri/quad scenarios, where we would "only" have x8/x8/x8/x8.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks.


----------



## hucklebuck

Well I changed my thermal paste for the first time on the stock cooler that came with FX-8320. I ran identical tests before and after, it seems that the stock paste is a few degrees better than MX-4.







I used the pea method, when I clean out my case again I will try the line method and see if that helps.

I did change the thermal compound on my EVGA GTS 450 also, it was on stock paste, and it gave me 1* C cooler with fan speeds 100 rpm slower. Not much change there. I always used AS5, just thought I would try something new.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> HyperTransport will limit the amount of information that can go from CPU to GPU, and in fact this number is already below PCI-e 2.0 32-lane (x16/x16) spec, which is one reason why increasing HT speed can help in multi-GPU. However, GPU to GPU transfers can use the full x16 to x16 bandwidth for crossfire/SLI scenarios.
> 
> While AMD does not need PCI-e 3.0 for 2-card Crossfire/SLI since we already have full x16/x16, it can help in tri/quad scenarios, where we would "only" have x8/x8/x8/x8.


So its pointless for me to get gen 3 saberkitty as ive already got r2 saberkitty?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So its pointless for me to get gen 3 saberkitty as ive already got r2 saberkitty?


Unless you plan on running more than 2 x gpu


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> HyperTransport will limit the amount of information that can go from CPU to GPU, and in fact this number is already below PCI-e 2.0 32-lane (x16/x16) spec, which is one reason why increasing HT speed can help in multi-GPU. However, GPU to GPU transfers can use the full x16 to x16 bandwidth for crossfire/SLI scenarios.
> 
> While AMD does not need PCI-e 3.0 for 2-card Crossfire/SLI since we already have full x16/x16, it can help in tri/quad scenarios, where we would "only" have x8/x8/x8/x8.
> 
> 
> 
> So its pointless for me to get gen 3 saberkitty as ive already got r2 saberkitty?
Click to expand...

Pretty much, ya. If we had only x8/x8, then 3.0 would help, but as it stands we don't.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty much, ya. If we had only x8/x8, then 3.0 would help, but as it stands we don't.


cool you just saved me about £150







i really thought it would help


----------



## Krusher33

I thought another benefit was that we'd be going from x16/x8 to x16/x16 type specs for when you have 2 cards. Granted only the dual GPU type cards will saturate the lanes right?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Here is my newest FX family member FX-8300.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought another benefit was that we'd be going from x16/x8 to x16/x16 type specs for when you have 2 cards. Granted only the dual GPU type cards will saturate the lanes right?


saberkitty r2.0 is x16x16


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, you don't know what you're saying. Here's why.
> 1) Asus is a company that makes branded versions of AMD and nVidia cards. They do not compete with nVidia.
> 
> 2) AMD (not asus) can not do PhysX on the GPU.
> 
> 3) Cuda is not the only thing that can do more then Gaming. There is also ATI Stream and OpenCL.
> 
> 4) AMD's drivers are fine.
> 
> 5) 7770 is far from being crap.
> 
> The software does not read temps. The sensors do. No matter what software you use, they read form the same sensor, which is either in the motherboard, or in the chip. Software has nothing to do with thermal readings, they only tell you what the sensors say.
> 
> AMD can't do PhysX. So ya.
> 
> I do need to put you in your place, because spreading false information is bad for everyone.
> 
> And wow. Youtube. Come back when you do some real research, like Anand, Toms, Guru3D, any of the other dozens of review sites, OCN itself, people who own the cards, benchmark threads. Then take all that information, and base your opinion on it. Not listen to one person and take their views as law.
> 
> 
> 
> what ever man haha i don't care what you say because *no matter what site or what link i go to they all say the same thing.*
> 
> I don't give false information i only say how it is and what are my experiences with it and oke its AMD instead of ASUS so sue me dude.
> 
> and CUDA is something else than ATI Stream and OpenCL. CUDA is better and if you don't belive me go look for yourself.
> 
> You know it all better so why should i argue with you when you don't get your information from the right sources because a lot of sites and i am talking about review sites say the exact same thing.
> 
> you are just fan boy that's it end of discussion.
> 
> and yes it getting out of topic so lets leave it at this.
Click to expand...

Then why do you link an unknown name instead of any of the respected sites? Because they all have the 7970Ghz (note those last 3 letters) beating the 680.

The only fanboy here is you (and possibly a few others, but not about GPUs), which has been apparent enough in this thread just reading your responses to Ranger. It's ok to be proud of your things, but if you don't even have a grounding in reality, no one will listen to you. We all know better here.

Once again. 660ti/7950 < 7950 Boost < 670 < 7970 < 680 < 7970Ghz. Lightning is just an OC'd card, nothing special, and there's a Lightning 7970Ghz too. Those are where things stand for now. If you don't like it, fine, but don't spread false information.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought another benefit was that we'd be going from x16/x8 to x16/x16 type specs for when you have 2 cards. Granted only the dual GPU type cards will saturate the lanes right?
> 
> 
> 
> saberkitty r2.0 is x16x16
Click to expand...

Oh... I thought PCIe 2 can only do 16/8. My bad.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I thought another benefit was that we'd be going from x16/x8 to x16/x16 type specs for when you have 2 cards. Granted only the dual GPU type cards will saturate the lanes right?
> 
> 
> 
> saberkitty r2.0 is x16x16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh... I thought PCIe 2 can only do 16/8. My bad.
Click to expand...

Na man, you can throw as many lanes as you want at it. AMD uses 42 total PCI-e 2.0 lanes on the 990FX boards. Even my cheapo UD3 does full x16/x16.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well norwegians also have higher sallarys on avarage. Kind of compensates for the prices.


You also got war mongering government just like we have in the US. Believe Norway had the past UN Commissioner or EU Commissioner to Afghanistan. You guys have a stake in that TAPI gas pipeline they want to build over there?

Don't worry bout your GPU pricing. Computer component pricing, which has traditionally been lowest in US will be rising rapidly in the US. As the dollar is being given the boot as the reserve currency of the world by BRICS nations, the dollar is effectively being devalued. We will be having 20% or higher inflation here within the next 2 years.


----------



## josh49504

I have ordered my 8320 with a asus sabertooth 990fx







i just need to upgrade my cooling from a cooler master 212 plus to a H80


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey steady on cowboy. scores are important if you want to judge your card against a better card.... he wants to know reallife scores before he buys one


I agree with Duncan . 3d Mark and most other graphics benchmarks give you only a raw comparison between cards, most of which are quite adequate for the vast majority of gamers.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Scum= Manchester united.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My avatar is Leeds United . Manchester =Scum, Manure is also a good name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are the long suffering Leeds Fans


Sounds like you are a regional chauvinist football hooligan! LOL! How about Arsenaux?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I agree with Duncan . 3d Mark and most other graphics benchmarks give you only a raw comparison between cards, most of which are quite adequate for the vast majority of gamers.


Aye i know but its a benchmark that gives a result purely on the gpu and it isnt cpu dependant . which is why it can be a good source for people wanting to know realworld comparisons rather than some benchmark somebody paid to have done









or so i think







it could be flawed logic though hehe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sounds like you are a regional chauvinist football hooligan! LOL! How about Arsenaux?


lol too old to be a hooligan. the manchester & leeds rivalry goes back years. Leeds utd are the most hated football team in the country and we love it









arsenal are alright


----------



## DynaMight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Add a sig rig.
> 
> Which line of OCZ PSU? OCZ is notorious for having just a couple of great lines of PSU's but a whole slew of bad ones too.


Boy this thread moves fast, had to go back a few pages to find this! I added my system specs to my sig and my PSU is a OCZ StealthXStream 500w. I would like to be sure before purchasing a new PSU, the motherboard isnt exactly new either. The 8320 is officially supported by the latest BIOS update but I couldnt say for sure if thats also being pushed too far.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> also i saw you have the msi 680 lightning card how does that perform and what are your scores in 3d mark 11?


This is my score with the lightning at stock, and using the stock bios (not the optimized 1)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314758


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynaMight*
> 
> Boy this thread moves fast, had to go back a few pages to find this! I added my system specs to my sig and my PSU is a OCZ StealthXStream 500w. I would like to be sure before purchasing a new PSU, the motherboard isnt exactly new either. The 8320 is officially supported by the latest BIOS update but I couldnt say for sure if thats also being pushed too far.


whats your overclock on the cpu dude?

do u have overclock on gpu?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> This is my score with the lightning at stock, and using the stock bios (not the optimized 1)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314758


ok, thats a great score man







if you overclock it you will get a very high score.

i don't know about the bios thing, i had some tool get from the MSI forum but i don't really do anything with it i need to take a look at that tomorrow.

i can send u the link if u want where i got it.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

I mean i got the switch on bios 1, the default, not on position 2 for the 1 optimized by msi, im not talking about that 1 you can flash on and get total unlocked voltage. for the price i paid, im not ready to burn it yet


----------



## DynaMight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> whats your overclock on the cpu dude?
> 
> do u have overclock on gpu?


Been running at 4Ghz stock voltage for the past month or so no issues but got some proper cooling, then came the clocking. Got it IBT stable at 4.6Ghz @ 1.35v, but at 4.7Ghz noticed onscreen corruption and the graphics driver crashed, so went back to 4.6Ghz then tried Valley Benchmark and noticed lots of graphics corruption.

The card was clocked to 1050/1300, its a pre-clocked to 1000/1225 anyway, but is totally stable at this setting when the CPU is at 4Ghz.

With the GPU at stock and the CPU at 4.4GHz @ 1.35v, BF3 would freeze for 5secs, almost like lag, it wouldnt crash, just freeze up then continue again. Back to 4Ghz @ stock voltage and its perfect again.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynaMight*
> 
> Been running at 4Ghz stock voltage for the past month or so no issues but got some proper cooling, then came the clocking. Got it IBT stable at 4.6Ghz @ 1.35v, but at 4.7Ghz noticed onscreen corruption and the graphics driver crashed, so went back to 4.6Ghz then tried Valley Benchmark and noticed lots of graphics corruption.
> 
> The card was clocked to 1050/1300, its a pre-clocked to 1000/1225 anyway, but is totally stable at this setting when the CPU is at 4Ghz.
> 
> With the GPU at stock and the CPU at 4.4GHz @ 1.35v, BF3 would freeze for 5secs, almost like lag, it wouldnt crash, just freeze up then continue again. Back to 4Ghz @ stock voltage and its perfect again.


Well at 500w you are pushing the limits of your psu. So as you overclock your cpu and gpu it probably doesnt have enough power to run your whole system, so im guessing its time for a new psu. thats why at 4ghz its working and not at your overclock. You can try if this is the case and overclock in stages first 4.1 then 4.2 etc etc. its a ball ache but at least youll know









I doubt its your hardware, i would say 100% u need a bigger wattage psu.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynaMight*
> 
> Boy this thread moves fast, had to go back a few pages to find this! I added my system specs to my sig and my PSU is a OCZ StealthXStream 500w. I would like to be sure before purchasing a new PSU, the motherboard isnt exactly new either. The 8320 is officially supported by the latest BIOS update but I couldnt say for sure if thats also being pushed too far.


it depens on what you use on your supply, i mean how many usb ports you use how many fans you wan to attach etc etc.

i think 500 watt is a little low for your system and maybe for the future it is better to get an PSU of 750 a 800 watts but it must be 80+ gold because they are more efficient and note that an PSU is at its best when it gets an load of 50% than it reduces the temps on it and lives longer because you don't stress it too much.

if you have the money for it i would buy seasonic because they have one of the best power supplies in the world.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> it depens on what you use on your supply, i mean how many usb ports you use how many fans you wan to attach etc etc.
> 
> i think 500 watt is a little low for your system and maybe for the future it is better to get an PSU of 750 a 800 watts but it must be 80+ gold because they are more efficient and note that an PSU is at its best when it gets an load of 50% than it reduces the temps on it and lives longer because you don't stress it too much.
> 
> if you have the money for it i would buy seasonic because they have one of the best power supplies in the world.


750-800 is overkill for his system. Its alright if he is planning 100% on getting another gpu.

550-600w max for his system


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynaMight*
> 
> Boy this thread moves fast, had to go back a few pages to find this! I added my system specs to my sig and my PSU is a OCZ StealthXStream 500w. I would like to be sure before purchasing a new PSU, the motherboard isnt exactly new either. The 8320 is officially supported by the latest BIOS update but I couldnt say for sure if thats also being pushed too far.


should check out rig builder !~ it is awesome!~upper right hand corner of this page

side note. my physics score is really low. i was reading some stuff online and found you have to install a driver?? is this true ?


----------



## DOS Chuck

I've just recently upgraded to an ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 with 16GB of Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 RAM and a Corsair H80i cooler. If I upgrade my old AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE to anything, it'll be a FX-8350. I can hit 4.15GHz now but it's not entirely stable. It tends to reboot at inopportune times for no apparent reason. Running benchmarks don't appear to affect it. I DID score a 14990 on 3DMARK yesterday and can play Farcry3 all day long. But, I have noticed just going to random website with Firefox and Stumbleupon it will just reboot. Why, I have no idea.

I should be able to hit 4.5GHz with an FX-8350 with no problem. Right?


----------



## hurricane28

here are some of the best PSU's :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102 that one i have.

maybe you get better price but those are the absolute best in the 750 850 range according to many.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well at 500w you are pushing the limits of your psu. So as you overclock your cpu and gpu it probably doesnt have enough power to run your whole system, so im guessing its time for a new psu. thats why at 4ghz its working and not at your overclock. You can try if this is the case and overclock in stages first 4.1 then 4.2 etc etc. its a ball ache but at least youll know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt its your hardware, i would say 100% u need a bigger wattage psu.


Starting to wonder if my problem is PSU too.. Where im at is where im at, sometimes i can run a bit higher but it seems like i have a problem with my llc holding at 1.56v and sometimes it will flicker lots between 1.56 and 1.53 and a core in prime will fail. i turn off the pc restart it and run it again and it goes back to just running 1.56 and no problems in prime.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Starting to wonder if my problem is PSU too.. Where im at is where im at, sometimes i can run a bit higher but it seems like i have a problem with my llc holding at 1.56v and sometimes it will flicker lots between 1.56 and 1.53 and a core in prime will fail. i turn off the pc restart it and run it again and it goes back to just running 1.56 and no problems in prime.


what wattage psu have u got fella. i cant see one in your rigsig


----------



## Krusher33

I think I remember folding on 7 cores with 1.55v and folding on my GPU with 1.35v and I was pushing 550W or something like that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I remember folding on 7 cores with 1.55v and folding on my GPU with 1.35v and I was pushing 550W or something like that.


i had a ocz 550watt and it struggled going to 4.9ghz+ with a 660ti. it kept shutting down







was new psu too


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 750-800 is overkill for his system. Its alright if he is planning 100% on getting another gpu.
> 
> 550-600w max for his system


you are right but you need overkill to get enough power for the system for maybe overclocking GPU and CPU and maybe to add some more fans and maybe in the future to get faster card or SLI

so if you want that it is not limited out by the PSU also mention how many SSD or HDD you got.

i got to this site and calculated that my system needed power supply of at its lowest 544 watts so that's the absolute minimum but its not recommended to get too low supply because it will were out in about a few months if you stress it too much.

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp here is the site than you will determine what power supply is good for you on what your plans are etc.

fill in the things you have and it will calculate what power you need. it is not the best way to calculate it but it is the fastest one or you need an watt meter to get it right.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey all....

So Im in need of another d5 pump to add to my loop because my xspc 280 raystorm res/variable/pump cant push through my 280, cpu block, 2 7970's and another 240 rad and back up. What are some good d5 pumps? just planning to add it somewhere in loop keeping the dualbay res pump in system with it solving the need of another reservoir for now. Once I added the extra 240 and the 2 cards my cpu temps are horrible now cause the water flow so thats why I need another in sequence.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you are right but you need overkill to get enough power for the system for maybe overclocking GPU and CPU and maybe to add some more fans and maybe in the future to get faster card or SLI
> 
> so if you want that it is not limited out by the PSU also mention how many SSD or HDD you got.
> 
> i got to this site and calculated that my system needed power supply of at its lowest 544 watts so that's the absolute minimum but its not recommended to get too low supply because it will were out in about a few months if you stress it too much.
> 
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp here is the site than you will determine what power supply is good for you on what your plans are etc.
> 
> fill in the things you have and it will calculate what power you need. it is not the best way to calculate it but it is the fastest one or you need an watt meter to get it right.


don't put your eggs in that basket.....as the saying goes. Also dont forget some people might not be able to afford to go overkill









I followed that site for my 550w and it told me 550w was perfectly fine lol. ever since i just gone with my judgement







he has put his hdd's and ssd in his sig


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey all....
> 
> So Im in need of another d5 pump to add to my loop because my xspc 280 raystorm res/variable/pump cant push through my 280, cpu block, 2 7970's and another 240 rad and back up. What are some good d5 pumps? just planning to add it somewhere in loop keeping the dualbay res pump in system with it solving the need of another reservoir for now. Once I added the extra 240 and the 2 cards my cpu temps are horrible now cause the water flow so thats why I need another in sequence.


i use the alpha cool, pretty bloody good for the price. 5 speeds too









http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p808_Alphacool-VPP655---single-edition.html


----------



## DynaMight

Cheers guys, its kind of what I expected to be fair. I'll look at getting a better PSU when I can, hopefully it allows more room to breath.

Is 4.6Ghz @ 1.35v fairly good for a 8320? I'm not after record breaking overclocks.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i use the alpha cool, pretty bloody good for the price. 5 speeds too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p808_Alphacool-VPP655---single-edition.html


Yeah my laing d5 xspc vario has 5 speeds as well although the dial broke even trying to fix with pump apart o well it broke on speed 5








Pressure should be the same for both pumps but better with a multiport block for eaither. Now to pump out the cash :/ gotta love learning the hard way!

edit: My top three choices, the alphacool d5 suggested, another d5 laing xspc or a swiftech. I really just need to match pumps but get highflow multiport blocks and a internal case res, sigh lol. And last week I said I'm done changing parts and throwing money at it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> don't put your eggs in that basket.....as the saying goes. Also dont forget some people might not be able to afford to go overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed that site for my 550w and it told me 550w was perfectly fine lol. ever since i just gone with my judgement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has put his hdd's and ssd in his sig


yes you are right and for that system is maybe 550 watt enough but the best is go for 80+gold PSU because of its efficiency.

i am wondering what my system draws out of the wall to be honest, i will buy an watt meter shortly than i know for sure.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynaMight*
> 
> Cheers guys, its kind of what I expected to be fair. I'll look at getting a better PSU when I can, hopefully it allows more room to breath.
> 
> Is 4.6Ghz @ 1.35v fairly good for a 8320? I'm not after record breaking overclocks.


Thats bloody good voltage....is that full load too?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Yeah my laing d5 xspc vario has 5 speeds as well although the dial broke even trying to fix with pump apart o well it broke on speed 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressure should be the same for both pumps but better with a multiport block for eaither. Now to pump out the cash :/ gotta love learning the hard way!
> 
> edit: My top three choices, the alphacool d5 suggested, another d5 laing xspc or a swiftech. I really just need to match pumps but get highflow multiport blocks and a internal case res, sigh lol. And last week I said I'm done changing parts and throwing money at it


Tell me about it lol. i bought a rs360 2nd of january. now i swapped out the res/pump for alphacool res and bought the d5 pump. also bought fatter barbs and tubing and next upgrade is a koolance waterblock as i think the xspc one is crap at full load


----------



## DynaMight

Yeah survived 10 runs of Intel burn test.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats bloody good voltage....is that full load too?
> Tell me about it lol. i bought a rs360 2nd of january. now i swapped out the res/pump for alphacool res and bought the d5 pump. also bought fatter barbs and tubing and next upgrade is a koolance waterblock as i think the xspc one is crap at full load


LOL yeah I got the kit b/c reviews said the raystorm was great, its decent I believe but its the only custom loop cpu block i've used... I want to finish going all out on my build doing 2 pump with dual 250ml res, 1 gpu loop 1 cpu loop. $$$$ lol







If I do something in the future for anotehr build ill try another block. HOWEVER, Im using the new style 7970 xspc razor blocks in my system and I have to say they are nice. Could use a backplate for gpu top but the design matched my raystorm block and both gpu's and cpu with the white led's mounted in them is pretty sick when my other lighting system isnt on overpowering them, nice contrast to my red/black hardware. The temps on the gpu's are night and day. I have diamond refrence design, both went from 55-85 C on max overclock on afterburner with mild voltage bump to like 35 -42 C maxed out + voltage bump + my bad water flow rate as of now


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats bloody good voltage....is that full load too?
> Tell me about it lol. i bought a rs360 2nd of january. now i swapped out the res/pump for alphacool res and bought the d5 pump. also bought fatter barbs and tubing and next upgrade is a koolance waterblock as i think the xspc one is crap at full load


he could of got a 8350 that was rebranded to be an 8320 due to demand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> LOL yeah I got the kit b/c reviews said the raystorm was great, its decent I believe but its the only custom loop cpu block i've used... I want to finish going all out on my build doing 2 pump with dual 250ml res, 1 gpu loop 1 cpu loop. $$$$ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do something in the future for anotehr build ill try another block. HOWEVER, Im using the new style 7970 xspc razor blocks in my system and I have to say they are nice. Could use a backplate for gpu top but the design matched my raystorm block and both gpu's and cpu with the white led's mounted in them is pretty sick when my other lighting system isnt on overpowering them, nice contrast to my red/black hardware. The temps on the gpu's are night and day. I have diamond refrence design, both went from 55-85 C on max overclock on afterburner with mild voltage bump to like 35 -42 C maxed out + voltage bump + my bad water flow rate as of now


i love my H2O-X20 you should check it out really was not a bad kit. when i do upgrade i am going to get a separate pump and rad though. not that there is a problem with this one but i just like the look better.

i am hoping aquacomputer will bring out their active backplates to the 7970 ( feel free to delete if linking another forum is not ok ) http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285482-Stren-s-Titan-Water-Block-Roundup/page2 post 36 and beyond

it does look sexay but my hope is swiftech will pickup on them and start making them for the komodo as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> don't put your eggs in that basket.....as the saying goes. Also dont forget some people might not be able to afford to go overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed that site for my 550w and it told me 550w was perfectly fine lol. ever since i just gone with my judgement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has put his hdd's and ssd in his sig


just did the calc myself and found that they recommend a new psu for me ; ; so i think i will be buying a x1250 soon


----------



## Mega Man

delete


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> don't put your eggs in that basket.....as the saying goes. Also dont forget some people might not be able to afford to go overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed that site for my 550w and it told me 550w was perfectly fine lol. ever since i just gone with my judgement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has put his hdd's and ssd in his sig


I used that calc. and I come up with either getting a 7750 or a 650. Which do you think I should get? I was basing my calc. at a 5Ghz OC on my cpu also. Dont know if it will go that far.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what ever man haha i don't care what you say because no matter what site or what link i go to they all say the same thing.
> 
> I don't give false information i only say how it is and what are my experiences with it and oke its AMD instead of ASUS so sue me dude.
> 
> and CUDA is something else than ATI Stream and OpenCL. CUDA is better and if you don't belive me go look for yourself.
> 
> You know it all better so why should i argue with you when you don't get your information from the right sources because a lot of sites and i am talking about review sites say the exact same thing.
> 
> you are just fan boy that's it end of discussion.
> 
> and yes it getting out of topic so lets leave it at this.


Ive told you before. Quit the attitude, im tired of it.


----------



## JakeRadden

Okay quick question -

Against my better judgement I dropped an FX-8320 instead of an FX-6300 into my Gigabyte 78LMT-S2p for my LAN rig.

Problem being that the 8320 is a 125W CPU, and the 78LMT-S2P is a 95W board.

Well, my 8320 appears to be locked at 2.9ghz. Would the 95/125W differential cause this? Do I need to flash my BIOS? (I'm figuring it's this but haven't gotten around to it... working too much)

Moreover, if I go ahead and buy an H80i for the 8320 what kind of overclocking could I expect on a 95W board?

Edit: If I'm in the wrong place my apologies, simply point me to where I should be and I'll edit / remove my post.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeRadden*
> 
> Okay quick question -
> 
> Against my better judgement I dropped an FX-8320 instead of an FX-6300 into my Gigabyte 78LMT-S2p for my LAN rig.
> 
> Problem being that the 8320 is a 125W CPU, and the 78LMT-S2P is a 95W board.
> 
> Well, my 8320 appears to be locked at 2.9ghz. Would the 95/125W differential cause this? Do I need to flash my BIOS? (I'm figuring it's this but haven't gotten around to it... working too much)
> 
> Moreover, if I go ahead and buy an H80i for the 8320 what kind of overclocking could I expect on a 95W board?


Im not trying to be rude but im not familiar with low-mid end motherboards. But i dont think you can get the most out of your CPU with that motherboard. If your motherboard could handle it you would get 4.5-4.9GHz out of the chip with the h80 depending on air flow and how good the chip is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeRadden*
> 
> Okay quick question -
> 
> Against my better judgement I dropped an FX-8320 instead of an FX-6300 into my Gigabyte 78LMT-S2p for my LAN rig.
> 
> Problem being that the 8320 is a 125W CPU, and the 78LMT-S2P is a 95W board.
> 
> Well, my 8320 appears to be locked at 2.9ghz. Would the 95/125W differential cause this? Do I need to flash my BIOS? (I'm figuring it's this but haven't gotten around to it... working too much)
> 
> Moreover, if I go ahead and buy an H80i for the 8320 what kind of overclocking could I expect on a 95W board?
> 
> Edit: If I'm in the wrong place my apologies, simply point me to where I should be and I'll edit / remove my post.


You have successfully built a bomb, the authorities will be in contact with you shortly









3+1 or 4+1 power phasing ( depending on revision) , under rated motherboard for the chip you have no heatsinks on VRMs = trouble.
The H-80 would limit you to around 4.7 ghz or so during stressing , but the flames from your motherboard would probably limit you before you got to that point.


----------



## Krusher33

I wouldn't dare. Here's the CPU support list for that board: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3833


----------



## JakeRadden

Hahaha, I was expecting those sort of replies









As I said, this was definitely against my better judgement.

A BIOS update to F5a got me running at stock 3.5 which is all I need. I think i'll stick with it.

I'm very aware I'm not getting "the most" out of the system, I pretty much wanted a minibox to carry to LANs that will run BF3 / Arma3 and that I can take to work to push 4 monitors with ease.

I'll leave it alone for now







I've got replacement plans on everything through Microcenter so if something goes kaboom I'll be okay.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4uhsr/

Gigabyte card with the windforce 3 fans on it. It runs very cool, and much quieter than my ASUS 6970 direct cu card.

Wonder if Ranger is getting nervous about the single card 3dmark 11 score he has?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4uhsr/
> 
> Gigabyte card with the windforce 3 fans on it. It runs very cool, and much quieter than my ASUS 6970 direct cu card.
> 
> Wonder if Ranger is getting nervous about the single card 3dmark 11 score he has?


I do love the Giga coolers. My 7870 is the Giga tri-cool card. It's a shame there's no backplates or full-cover blocks for them.


----------



## Krusher33

Right now I'm at 90% CPU usage and 99% GPU usage and I'm pulling 474W.


----------



## JakeRadden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4uhsr/
> 
> Gigabyte card with the windforce 3 fans on it. It runs very cool, and much quieter than my ASUS 6970 direct cu card.
> 
> Wonder if Ranger is getting nervous about the single card 3dmark 11 score he has?


I got the Windforce 7950 today, going to overclock it here in a minute to see how the cooler fares vs my reference 7970 cooler


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I do love the Giga coolers. My 7870 is the Giga tri-cool card. It's a shame there's no backplates or full-cover blocks for them.


First gigabyte product I have owned, impressed with it so far.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakeRadden*
> 
> Hahaha, I was expecting those sort of replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, this was definitely against my better judgement.
> 
> A BIOS update to F5a got me running at stock 3.5 which is all I need. I think i'll stick with it.
> 
> I'm very aware I'm not getting "the most" out of the system, I pretty much wanted a minibox to carry to LANs that will run BF3 / Arma3 and that I can take to work to push 4 monitors with ease.
> 
> I'll leave it alone for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got replacement plans on everything through Microcenter so if something goes kaboom I'll be okay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I wouldn't dare. Here's the CPU support list for that board: http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3833


maybe i am missing something. but the list says 8300 8150 8120 wont that run at stock. ?

i would recommend at least getting passive heat sinks for vrms and a fan but besides that wont it at least run at 8300 stock specs? ( 3.3ghz and 4.2 turbo ( assuming that is only 2 cores ) )?

maybe try and pickup a cheepo am3+ mobo ?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4uhsr/
> 
> Gigabyte card with the windforce 3 fans on it. It runs very cool, and much quieter than my ASUS 6970 direct cu card.
> 
> Wonder if Ranger is getting nervous about the single card 3dmark 11 score he has?


----------



## KyadCK

Always wanted a total overkill PSU. Yay tax returns.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Always wanted a total overkill PSU. Yay tax returns.


HAF heh, looks good! Getting a Lian Li T60B test bench! It has great air flow! Who knew?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Always wanted a total overkill PSU. Yay tax returns.


Congrats, nice looking rig.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Congrats, nice looking rig.


The only thing i dont like is the cheapa$$ CM Sickeflow fan cooling the VRM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Congrats, nice looking rig.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i dont like is the cheapa$$ CM Sickeflow fan cooling the VRM.
Click to expand...

It's a real R4, not the new knock off ones.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I used that calc. and I come up with either getting a 7750 or a 650. Which do you think I should get? I was basing my calc. at a 5Ghz OC on my cpu also. Dont know if it will go that far.


well i have a 750watt psu.

Im at 4.9-5ghz depending what mood im in lol.
2 660tis
watercooling kit
4 * 200mm fans, 2 x140mm fans and a 120m fan oh and a 60-80mm spot fan cant remember which it is lol
UV led light strip
1* 2 TB harddrive 1*1TB hdd
Ram Cooler

i think this is why i cant overclock my gpu's past 1254mhz in sli. i just dont have enough power to get them over that. so im having to add a better psu when i can afford it


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I used that calc. and I come up with either getting a 7750 or a 650. Which do you think I should get? I was basing my calc. at a 5Ghz OC on my cpu also. Dont know if it will go that far.
> 
> 
> 
> well i have a 750watt psu.
> 
> Im at 4.9-5ghz depending what mood im in lol.
> 2 660tis
> watercooling kit
> 4 * 200mm fans, 2 x140mm fans and a 120m fan oh and a 60-80mm spot fan cant remember which it is lol
> UV led light strip
> 1* 2 TB harddrive 1*1TB hdd
> Ram Cooler
> 
> i think this is why i cant overclock my gpu's past 1254mhz in sli. i just dont have enough power to get them over that. so im having to add a better psu when i can afford it
Click to expand...

You need to get yourself a wattage meter thing like kill-a-watt or something so you can take the guessing game out of the equation. I got my kill-a-watt on sale for $8 and my goodness I wished I had it forever ago.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4uhsr/
> 
> Gigabyte card with the windforce 3 fans on it. It runs very cool, and much quieter than my ASUS 6970 direct cu card.
> 
> Wonder if Ranger is getting nervous about the single card 3dmark 11 score he has?


How the heck did you manage to get those clocks? I've tried a couple of bios' but I can't even get it to run 1,100MHz/1500MHz. Maybe I just ended up with a sucky card.. Not that it's bad compared to the EAH6950 DCII..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How the heck did you manage to get those clocks? I've tried a couple of bios' but I can't even get it to run 1,100MHz/1500MHz. Maybe I just ended up with a sucky card.. Not that it's bad compared to the EAH6950 DCII..


I got 1200/1750 so you probably just got a really crappy 7970 ahha


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How the heck did you manage to get those clocks? I've tried a couple of bios' but I can't even get it to run 1,100MHz/1500MHz. Maybe I just ended up with a sucky card.. Not that it's bad compared to the EAH6950 DCII..


i know how you feel man i had the same issue with my nvidia card, it sucks.

are you sure it is not your power supply? and are you using the right software to overclock it? maybe try another version or try stock bios and use different over clock programs.

you should get more than 1100/ 1500, is it possible that it can be an driver issue?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How the heck did you manage to get those clocks? I've tried a couple of bios' but I can't even get it to run 1,100MHz/1500MHz. Maybe I just ended up with a sucky card.. Not that it's bad compared to the EAH6950 DCII..
> 
> 
> 
> i know how you feel man i had the same issue with my nvidia card, it sucks.
> 
> are you sure it is not your power supply? and are you using the right software to overclock it? maybe try another version or try stock bios and use different over clock programs.
> 
> you should get more than 1100/ 1500, is it possible that it can be an driver issue?
Click to expand...

I've tried several different power supplies (using an 850w XFX now). Also different software. Voltages are either locked or grayed out. Not sure if it's driver issue either. Haven't tried older ones yet, though. When I flashed I did get a VDDC of 1.256V but still no-go..

I can still return it, but I don't know if "it can't be overclocked" is a valid reason.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I've tried several different power supplies (using an 850w XFX now). Also different software. Voltages are either locked or grayed out. Not sure if it's driver issue either. Haven't tried older ones yet, though. When I flashed I did get a VDDC of 1.256V but still no-go..
> 
> I can still return it, but I don't know if "it can't be overclocked" is a valid reason.


If it works stock without problems the PSU shouldnt be the case as its only a difference of a few watts anyways. Its a bad overclocker :/


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If it works stock without problems the PSU shouldnt be the case as its only a difference of a few watts anyways. Its a bad overclocker :/


I'm bad at picking GPUs. My EAH6950 couldn't be overclocked either..







oh well..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'm bad at picking GPUs. My EAH6950 couldn't be overclocked either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well..


Its all luck man! My 7970 wasnt the greatest either. Pissed me off as i payed for the fake "uber extreme overclocking features" it has only to get a mediocre core... Lets see how my 7950 Vapor X is


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'm bad at picking GPUs. My EAH6950 couldn't be overclocked either..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well..


well if you overclock the CPU and the GPU and add some drives in it like ssd's or hdd's and some usb things, 500 watt is the absolute minimum for a system to get high clocks.

because you will pull more than 250 watts alone on the cpu and gpu and a power supply is at its best when you load it to 50%

My system is pulling over 300 watts out of the wall so i need at least 600 watt power supply to feed its needs. i have 850 watts just to make sure i don't run out of power and if i want to SLI in the future i can do it with ease.

if i were you i would return it and get another one from another brand or the same that is up to you but it seems that you indeed picked the wrong one so you were unlucky this time.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well if you overclock the CPU and the GPU and add some drives in it like ssd's or hdd's and some usb things, 500 watt is the absolute minimum for a system to get high clocks.
> 
> because you will pull more than 250 watts alone on the cpu and gpu and a power supply is at its best when you load it to 50%
> 
> My system is pulling over 300 watts out of the wall so i need at least 600 watt power supply to feed its needs. i have 850 watts just to make sure i don't run out of power and if i want to SLI in the future i can do it with ease.
> 
> if i were you i would return it and get another one from another brand or the same that is up to you but it seems that you indeed picked the wrong one so you were unlucky this time.


Even if its the PSU it would be insanely bad luck that a small OC would be too high for his PSU and make him crash. And if its on stock voltage it shouldnt matter anyway if it works on stock.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I may even buy a completely new sapphire 7970. ASUS really disappointed me when it comes to the 7000 series. Ive got loads of problems with my 7970... Wont even crossfire them. My 7970 Matrix is open for sale after IF i buy a new 7970.


if you sell how much would you want for your card
sorry if already asked i aint cought up with the weekends posts on here yet


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> if you sell how much would you want for your card
> sorry if already asked i aint cought up with the weekends posts on here yet


Not sure yet.


----------



## hurricane28

that makes sense, so it is a bad overclocker than









so the final answer is get that card back and get different one.

if i were you and had the money for it i would get the msi 7970, msi mostly clock good and in my opinion looks the best as well.

XFX have good cards too Ive heard.

maybe take a look at this forum can help to choose the right one: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7970-overclock-review,3186.html

good luck!


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well if you overclock the CPU and the GPU and add some drives in it like ssd's or hdd's and some usb things, 500 watt is the absolute minimum for a system to get high clocks.
> 
> because you will pull more than 250 watts alone on the cpu and gpu and a power supply is at its best when you load it to 50%
> 
> My system is pulling over 300 watts out of the wall so i need at least 600 watt power supply to feed its needs. i have 850 watts just to make sure i don't run out of power and if i want to SLI in the future i can do it with ease.
> 
> if i were you i would return it and get another one from another brand or the same that is up to you but it seems that you indeed picked the wrong one so you were unlucky this time.


Where have you heard that it's best to pull 50% of your PSU? Example: need 600 watt PSU to run 300 watt system? To me it sounds like overkill.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Where have you heard that it's best to pull 50% of your PSU? Example: need 600 watt PSU to run 300 watt system? To me it sounds like overkill.


Sounds like a really bad PSU with 50% efficiency lol.

@ Hurricane. All manufacturers use the same GPU so its still a lottery if the chip is good for overclocking or not. But if its good ofcourse the better cooling or PCB will help, which is what i paid for in my matrix but it didnt help at all because the chip was crap. I would just get a reference PCB and if the cheap is REALLY good. As in so good the cooler that comes with it isnt sufficient he could get an aftermarket one.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How the heck did you manage to get those clocks? I've tried a couple of bios' but I can't even get it to run 1,100MHz/1500MHz. Maybe I just ended up with a sucky card.. Not that it's bad compared to the EAH6950 DCII..


It's not bench stable at that core clock, but the memory is good to go. Heat is no issue, and I have some voltage left to give so I am hoping to get it stable enough to run 1125 + core. If I can do that , (and hopefully 5.4 ghz on the Vish) it should make for some ok 3d mark scores


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Where have you heard that it's best to pull 50% of your PSU? Example: need 600 watt PSU to run 300 watt system? To me it sounds like overkill.


this is a simple view of what is the difference between normal and 80+ gold supply 




this is one of the best PSU's you can get: 




this is some more about power supplies: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/314241-28-high-efficiency-power-supply-wattage-system

i can't find the article that said it says that it is at its best when loaded 50% but if you want to know there are some good forums and on youtube there are some good reviewers that can explain it better than i do.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Sounds like a really bad PSU with 50% efficiency lol.
> 
> @ Hurricane. All manufacturers use the same GPU so its still a lottery if the chip is good for overclocking or not. But if its good ofcourse the better cooling or PCB will help, which is what i paid for in my matrix but it didnt help at all because the chip was crap. I would just get a reference PCB and if the cheap is REALLY good. As in so good the cooler that comes with it isnt sufficient he could get an aftermarket one.


that is true but MSI is known for their overclocking capabilities you can read it on the msi forum: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php

and this is why i choose msi over all others:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is a simple view of what is the difference between normal and 80+ gold supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of the best PSU's you can get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is some more about power supplies: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/314241-28-high-efficiency-power-supply-wattage-system
> 
> i can't find the article that said it says that it is at its best when loaded 50% but if you want to know there are some good forums and on youtube there are some good reviewers that can explain it better than i do.


If your PSU is a 80+ PSU it will provide 80% of the power it draws from the wall to your computer. So lets say your computer is about 500 watts load. 500 / 80 (Efficiency) x 100 = 625 <--- this is what is being pulled from the wall. 80% effective.


----------



## hurricane28

exactly but there is an difference between 80+ PSU's like 80+ bronze, 80+ silver, 80+ gold and 80+ gold platinum.

So that's why i buy seasonic because it is simply the best power supply you can buy, to be honest they make it for corsair so that's why corsair is that good at power supplies.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If your PSU is a 80+ PSU it will provide 80% of the power it draws from the wall to your computer. So lets say your computer is about 500 watts load. 500 / 80 (Efficiency) x 100 = 625 <--- this is what is being pulled from the wall. 80% effective.


That clears things up. So what it all boils down to is saving money on the power bill?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> That clears things up. So what it all boils down to is saving money on the power bill?


Yes. But again, you pay more for an efficent PSU.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Where have you heard that it's best to pull 50% of your PSU? Example: need 600 watt PSU to run 300 watt system? To me it sounds like overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a really bad PSU with 50% efficiency lol.
> 
> @ Hurricane. All manufacturers use the same GPU so its still a lottery if the chip is good for overclocking or not. But if its good ofcourse the better cooling or PCB will help, which is what i paid for in my matrix but it didnt help at all because the chip was crap. I would just get a reference PCB and if the cheap is REALLY good. As in so good the cooler that comes with it isnt sufficient he could get an aftermarket one.
Click to expand...

But some cards you can't adjust voltages on right? I'll be in the market for a 7970 soon and just researching. I don't want to spend so much on it if I can get another cheaper card that will just have the same overclock chance. I don't care for the coolers because I'll be putting it under water.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> That clears things up. So what it all boils down to is saving money on the power bill?


And less heat, so longer psu life. Also, since it uses more "quality" components to achieve this efficiency, it will usually deliver a cleaner power for your rig (less ripple, etc).


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> And less heat, so longer psu life. Also, since it uses more "quality" components to achieve this efficiency, it will usually deliver a cleaner power for your rig (less ripple, etc).


This. Less spikes of low and high current. Which BTW is very bad for all components in a computer.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But some cards you can't adjust voltages on right? I'll be in the market for a 7970 soon and just researching. I don't want to spend so much on it if I can get another cheaper card that will just have the same overclock chance. I don't care for the coolers because I'll be putting it under water.


Well if you are putting it under water you might aswell get the cheapest reference 7970 you can find. The only thing about Matrix and Lightnings are the coolers. All the voltage and stability gimmicks are somewhat useless if you end up getting a crap chip anyways (just like my 7970). There are reference cards that let you change voltage. Also blocks for non-reference cards are way more expensive and hard to get.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well if you overclock the CPU and the GPU and add some drives in it like ssd's or hdd's and some usb things, 500 watt is the absolute minimum for a system to get high clocks.
> 
> because you will pull more than 250 watts alone on the cpu and gpu and a power supply is at its best when you load it to 50%
> 
> My system is pulling over 300 watts out of the wall so i need at least 600 watt power supply to feed its needs. i have 850 watts just to make sure i don't run out of power and if i want to SLI in the future i can do it with ease.
> 
> if i were you i would return it and get another one from another brand or the same that is up to you but it seems that you indeed picked the wrong one so you were unlucky this time.


heh that is all i am pushing and according to psu calc i need 800+ >.>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is a simple view of what is the difference between normal and 80+ gold supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of the best PSU's you can get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is some more about power supplies: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/314241-28-high-efficiency-power-supply-wattage-system
> 
> i can't find the article that said it says that it is at its best when loaded 50% but if you want to know there are some good forums and on youtube there are some good reviewers that can explain it better than i do.


i wont say he is right but what he is quoting sounds to me is that it is more efficient to have a psu @ ~ 50% then @ 100%


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If your PSU is a 80+ PSU it will provide 80% of the power it draws from the wall to your computer. So lets say your computer is about 500 watts load. 500 / 80 (Efficiency) x 100 = 625 <--- this is what is being pulled from the wall. 80% effective.


So if I hook up a Kill-a-Watt to the wall and plug my pc in, it will tell me what the PSU is drawing from the wall? Not what my components are drawing from the PSU. My components would draw 80% of that from the PSU?


----------



## richie_2010

In theory yea


----------



## WarMunkey

i am patiently waiting for my new 8320 but for a stock 7870 2 gb and a 4.2ghz 4100 fx i think this is alright.. what you guys think?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> So if I hook up a Kill-a-Watt to the wall and plug my pc in, it will tell me what the PSU is drawing from the wall? Not what my components are drawing from the PSU. My components would draw 80% of that from the PSU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> In theory yea


incorrect. you have a platinum rated psu ASSUMING ( this is a big one ) that it is rated correctly it would be ~ 90~92% efficient however there is no way to tell you it will be this efficient because it depends on the load of the psu and amp clamp or kilowatt meter is the only way to know for sure.

Source

not saying wiki is 100% accurate but i am lazy you can find other sites on your ownz ~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> That clears things up. So what it all boils down to is saving money on the power bill?


absolutely not i ALSO pay the extra for a good quality psu and not a cheep one.

think about it it supplys all the power for your pc. and all the components inside. a psu can take out anything attached to it. i have seen it happen all it has to do is over volt 1 line. ( 12v, 5v, 3.3, ect ) and you just lost up to hundreds and have to replace the psu, granted this can happen with any psu, but in my experience it is much more likely on psu makers known for cheep psus vs seasonic or others of their caliber
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> And less heat, so longer psu life. Also, since it uses more "quality" components to achieve this efficiency, it will usually deliver a cleaner power for your rig (less ripple, etc).


+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But some cards you can't adjust voltages on right? I'll be in the market for a 7970 soon and just researching. I don't want to spend so much on it if I can get another cheaper card that will just have the same overclock chance. I don't care for the coolers because I'll be putting it under water.


pretty good place for that info is the 7XX0club in my sig

really knowledgeable and helpful !~


----------



## Mega Man

delete


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> exactly but there is an difference between 80+ PSU's like 80+ bronze, 80+ silver, 80+ gold and 80+ gold platinum.
> 
> So that's why i buy seasonic because it is simply the best power supply you can buy, to be honest they make it for corsair so that's why corsair is that good at power supplies.[/quote
> 
> They are good NOT the best. If you look at customer reviews of the Kingwin LazerPro psus, they have a better customer rating then Seasoncis. I have a 660 watt Kingwin Lazer Platinum psu. It is the best psu I have ever had: ultra quiet , ultra efficient. By the way Corsair PSU are overrated. I had one and I started getting blips after 18 months. I would not use Corsair as a way to boost Seasonic.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> exactly but there is an difference between 80+ PSU's like 80+ bronze, 80+ silver, 80+ gold and 80+ gold platinum.
> 
> So that's why i buy seasonic because it is simply the best power supply you can buy, to be honest they make it for corsair so that's why corsair is that good at power supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> They are good NOT the best. If you look at customer reviews of the Kingwin LazerPro psus, they have a better customer rating then Seasoncis. I have a 660 watt Kingwin Lazer Platinum psu. It is the best psu I have ever had: ultra quiet , ultra efficient. By the way Corsair PSU are overrated. I had one and I started getting blips after 18 months. I would not use Corsair as a way to boost Seasonic.
Click to expand...

Kingwin Lazer series is SuperFlower, one of the few OEMs to actually compete with Seasonic.

Corsair units are only Seasonic for the newer PSUs, mostly the V2 series, which you didn't have if it was that long ago. You probably had a ChannelWell unit.

You can call it "efficient", but without proof, it's just marketing speak; useless (though SuperFlower is good). All quality PSUs are quiet.

Also, online _customer_ reviews are crap, and not a single person on OCN who can do research cares about them, because 90% of them are made by idiots who couldn't diagnose a broken sheet of drywall with a sledge sitting next to it. They'll blame the studs it's screwed to. Or if they don't _see_ any problems, they'll proclaim it god. Either way.

Research dude. There's a reason Corsair is in the top, and it's not because they're Overrated. It's because they have quality products, and their service is straight up the best.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Kingwin Lazer series is SuperFlower, one of the few OEMs to actually compete with Seasonic.
> 
> Corsair units are only Seasonic for the newer PSUs, mostly the V2 series, which you didn't have if it was that long ago. You probably had a ChannelWell unit.
> 
> You can call it "efficient", but without proof, it's just marketing speak; useless (though SuperFlower is good). All quality PSUs are quiet.
> 
> Also, online _customer_ reviews are crap, and not a single person on OCN who can do research cares about them, because 90% of them are made by idiots who couldn't diagnose a broken sheet of drywall with a sledge sitting next to it. They'll blame the studs it's screwed to. Or if they don't _see_ any problems, they'll proclaim it god. Either way.
> 
> Research dude. There's a reason Corsair is in the top, and it's not because they're Overrated. It's because they have quality products, and their service is straight up the best.


+1
dont have time to post the sites but i throw a few out

i will admit they are good. but no where near seasonic imo

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=192

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=206

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=202

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=191

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=309

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=277

6http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=276

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=271

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=235

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=219

not saying jonnyguru is the greatest but only have a little time. and i opened tabs as they were in order. he does not have the best index.. several well respected web sites will have the same results.

not in any order and may have doubles as i was in a hurry


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Kingwin Lazer series is SuperFlower, one of the few OEMs to actually compete with Seasonic.
> 
> Corsair units are only Seasonic for the newer PSUs, mostly the V2 series, which you didn't have if it was that long ago. You probably had a ChannelWell unit.
> 
> You can call it "efficient", but without proof, it's just marketing speak; useless (though SuperFlower is good). All quality PSUs are quiet.
> 
> Also, online _customer_ reviews are crap, and not a single person on OCN who can do research cares about them, because 90% of them are made by idiots who couldn't diagnose a broken sheet of drywall with a sledge sitting next to it. They'll blame the studs it's screwed to. Or if they don't _see_ any problems, they'll proclaim it god. Either way.
> 
> Research dude. There's a reason Corsair is in the top, and it's not because they're Overrated. It's because they have quality products, and their service is straight up the best.


Exactly man.





 this guy is one of the best PC builders i know and has an very good reputation of building PC's

even in the craziest most ridiculously fast PC he is using Seasonic power supply because they are the best you can buy according to him, and to be honest he was the reason why i bought Seasonic.






these guys know what they are talking about.


----------



## hurricane28

BTW. this is my latest score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324199

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324179

pretty close hah


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> BTW. this is my latest score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324199
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324179
> 
> pretty close hah


Man THAT is a lousy 670... Why is it not overclocked?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Man THAT is a lousy 670... Why is it not overclocked?


i don't know, maybe he does not want to overclock it.

i am very impressed with my new scores man, but sadly no i can't beat your 7970







but i did beat it in price performance range


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i don't know, maybe he does not want to overclock it.
> 
> i am very impressed with my new scores man, but sadly no i can't beat your 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i did beat it in price performance range


Well you beat a stock 670 hahaha, great overclock. And yes you beat me in price performance ratio by a long shot.


----------



## hurricane28

hehe yes

strange why it overclocks better now, i did some research and i used way to much voltage on the lower clocks so it down clocks.

i did run quite a view 3Dmark11 to get it warmed up so get higher clocks i guess.

kepler is also more difficult to overclock because of its over boost function.

i can get even higher if i wanted to but i don't want to break my card, i got my 10k score like i wanted so i am happy with it









and to be honest i never seen a higher score of this card.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hehe yes
> 
> strange why it overclocks better now, i did some research and i used way to much voltage on the lower clocks so it down clocks.
> 
> i did run quite a view 3Dmark11 to get it warmed up so get higher clocks i guess.
> 
> kepler is also more difficult to overclock because of its over boost function.
> 
> i can get even higher if i wanted to but i don't want to break my card, i got my 10k score like i wanted so i am happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to be honest i never seen a higher score of this card.


easier to turn off boost and just overclock it. ive not used boost for ages


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> easier to turn off boost and just overclock it. ive not used boost for ages


can you turn that off? i did not know that LOL

how do you do that?

also my physics score seems a bit low or am i wrong? its a little bit but still


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> can you turn that off? i did not know that LOL
> 
> how do you do that?
> 
> also my physics score seems a bit low or am i wrong? its a little bit but still


Probably in the driver or a small switch on the actual GPU.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> can you turn that off? i did not know that LOL
> 
> how do you do that?
> 
> also my physics score seems a bit low or am i wrong? its a little bit but still


u cant use it via afterburner that i know of u need precision x


----------



## hurricane28

hmm okay i will take a look at it.

did not know that. also my physics score is not that great how come? i set it to auto in nvidia control panel but what is the best?

some say CPU but some say GPU because of its advanced features.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm okay i will take a look at it.
> 
> did not know that. also my physics score is not that great how come? i set it to auto in nvidia control panel but what is the best?
> 
> some say CPU but some say GPU because of its advanced features.


physics is also cpu lol oc cpu for betetr physics score

regards to boost lol. u cant turn it off i was thinking of k boost where card is always on the boost clock. sorry for misunderstanding


----------



## Rangerjr1

8800 Physics score is great for 8350s. if you optimize CPUNB and RAM you should get more (8800-9300)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 8800 Physics score is great for 8350s. *if you optimize CPUNB and RAM you should get more* (8800-9300)


what exactly do you recommend doing ?

just ordered a second R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC for crossfire >:O just got to wait on it to get here and then when funds get back up gonna get 2 komodos >:O


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> physics is also cpu lol oc cpu for betetr physics score
> 
> regards to boost lol. u cant turn it off i was thinking of k boost where card is always on the boost clock. sorry for misunderstanding


that's okay,

hm i may need to take a look at that Rangerjr1, you told me before but it was really unstable when i did that.

i need to take another look in that tomorrow i am very tired now.

thnx guys for the advise


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what exactly do you recommend doing ?
> 
> just ordered a second R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC for crossfire >:O just got to wait on it to get here and then when funds get back up gonna get 2 komodos >:O


what are you really asking for here? ahahha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> what are you really asking for here? ahahha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 8800 Physics score is great for 8350s. *if you optimize CPUNB and RAM you should get more* (8800-9300)


how to optimize "cpu/nb +ram" to increase physics score


----------



## hucklebuck

oops


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> incorrect. you have a platinum rated psu ASSUMING ( this is a big one ) that it is rated correctly it would be ~ 90~92% efficient however there is no way to tell you it will be this efficient because it depends on the load of the psu and amp clamp or kilowatt meter is the only way to know for sure.
> 
> Source
> 
> not saying wiki is 100% accurate but i am lazy you can find other sites on your ownz ~
> absolutely not i ALSO pay the extra for a good quality psu and not a cheep one.
> 
> think about it it supplys all the power for your pc. and all the components inside. a psu can take out anything attached to it. i have seen it happen all it has to do is over volt 1 line. ( 12v, 5v, 3.3, ect ) and you just lost up to hundreds and have to replace the psu, granted this can happen with any psu, but in my experience it is much more likely on psu makers known for cheep psus vs seasonic or others of their caliber
> +1
> pretty good place for that info is the 7XX0club in my sig
> 
> really knowledgeable and helpful !~


1.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how to optimize "cpu/nb +ram" to increase physics score


Are you on Windows 8 or Windows 7? 3DMark 11 scores lower on Win 8 in physics from what I've seen. Also, I think the patch on Windows 7 for FX can help it too.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how to optimize "cpu/nb +ram" to increase physics score


CPUNB should be around 2500-2600 while RAM should be as fast as you can with reasonable timings. Like my RAM. CPUNB can be somewhat tricky because you have to find a sweetspot of FSB and muliplier that works for all components. But whatever you do DONT put CPUNB on AUTO voltage, asus thinks 1.4V is acceptable which its not... Put it to 1.25V and try 2500-2600MHz.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> incorrect. you have a platinum rated psu ASSUMING ( this is a big one ) that it is rated correctly it would be ~ 90~92% efficient however there is no way to tell you it will be this efficient because it depends on the load of the psu and amp clamp or kilowatt meter is the only way to know for sure.
> 
> Source
> 
> not saying wiki is 100% accurate but i am lazy you can find other sites on your ownz ~
> absolutely not i ALSO pay the extra for a good quality psu and not a cheep one.
> 
> think about it it supplys all the power for your pc. and all the components inside. a psu can take out anything attached to it. i have seen it happen all it has to do is over volt 1 line. ( 12v, 5v, 3.3, ect ) and you just lost up to hundreds and have to replace the psu, granted this can happen with any psu, but in my experience it is much more likely on psu makers known for cheep psus vs seasonic or others of their caliber
> +1
> pretty good place for that info is the 7XX0club in my sig
> 
> really knowledgeable and helpful !~


1. I was referring to the subject in this post, not my PSU. "If your PSU is a 80+ PSU it will provide 80% of the power it draws from the wall to your computer. So lets say your computer is about 500 watts load. 500 / 80 (Efficiency) x 100 = 625 <--- this is what is being pulled from the wall. 80% effective."

2. "absolutely not i ALSO pay the extra for a good quality psu and not a cheep one." I also do the same. Once again the subject was about "efficiency, the power draw from the wall" not anything else.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> CPUNB should be around 2500-2600 while RAM should be as fast as you can with reasonable timings. Like my RAM. CPUNB can be somewhat tricky because you have to find a sweetspot of FSB and muliplier that works for all components. But whatever you do DONT put CPUNB on AUTO voltage, asus thinks 1.4V is acceptable which its not... Put it to 1.25V and try 2500-2600MHz.


thanks i think i have that covered. cpu/nb is at 2600 and running 2400 10-12-12-31 ram.

in CFX mode how much should i oc my HT for best results ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> 1. I was referring to the subject in this post, not my PSU. "If your PSU is a 80+ PSU it will provide 80% of the power it draws from the wall to your computer. So lets say your computer is about 500 watts load. 500 / 80 (Efficiency) x 100 = 625 <--- this is what is being pulled from the wall. 80% effective."
> 
> 2. "absolutely not i ALSO pay the extra for a good quality psu and not a cheep one." I also do the same. Once again the subject was about "efficiency, the power draw from the wall" not anything else.


ah sorry i though you were talking about yourself. yes it is mostly right. although i still prefer using amp clamp or kilowatt meter. amp clamp adapters are easy if you are comfortable. although that may just be due to my profession. also if you want to make life easier divide watts by 120 for amps ( in your case 625/120=~5.2 ) you are pulling ~ 5.2 amps from the wall.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks i think i have that covered. cpu/nb is at 2600 and running 2400 10-12-12-31 ram.
> 
> in CFX mode how much should i oc my HT for best results ?
> ah sorry i though you were talking about yourself. yes it is mostly right. although i still prefer using amp clamp or kilowatt meter. amp clamp adapters are easy if you are comfortable. although that may just be due to my profession. also if you want to make life easier divide watts by 120 for amps ( in your case 625/120=~5.2 ) you are pulling ~ 5.2 amps from the wall.


No problem.







The Amp Clamp looks much pricier than the Kill-A-Watt. I think I'll stick to the Kill-A-Watt. Just gotta go pick one up.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 8800 Physics score is great for 8350s. *if you optimize CPUNB and RAM you should get more* (8800-9300)
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly do you recommend doing ?
> 
> just ordered a second R7970-2PMD3GD5/OC for crossfire >:O just got to wait on it to get here and then when funds get back up gonna get 2 komodos >:O
Click to expand...

3DMark loves faster RAM. Just going from 1600 to 1866 can add a few hundred points to your score. Simple as that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how to optimize "cpu/nb +ram" to increase physics score
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on Windows 8 or Windows 7? 3DMark 11 scores lower on Win 8 in physics from what I've seen. Also, I think the patch on Windows 7 for FX can help it too.
Click to expand...

And use Win7, yes. Worth a good 600 points over Win8 right there.


----------



## hurricane28

well in that case i will have to try it out tomorrow.

set my ram higher and use FSB and some higher CPUNB. hope it works.

what are save voltages of RAM and of the CPUNB?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 3DMark loves faster RAM. Just going from 1600 to 1866 can add a few hundred points to your score. Simple as that.
> And use Win7, yes. Worth a good 600 points over Win8 right there.


Sure raised my 3dmark vantage score. Almost 900 points netted going from 1333 to 2400 mhz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well in that case i will have to try it out tomorrow.
> 
> set my ram higher and use FSB and some higher CPUNB. hope it works.
> 
> what are save voltages of RAM and of the CPUNB?


RAM: 1.65v
CPU/NB: 1.4v

Watch out though, CPU/NB gets hot fast.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 3DMark loves faster RAM. Just going from 1600 to 1866 can add a few hundred points to your score. Simple as that.
> And use Win7, yes. Worth a good 600 points over Win8 right there.


ah i am using win8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sure raised my 3dmark vantage score. Almost 900 points netted going from 1333 to 2400 mhz


i am using 2400 10-12-12-31 memory surely thats good enough ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> RAM: 1.65v
> CPU/NB: 1.4v
> 
> Watch out though, CPU/NB gets hot fast.


thanks my cpu/nb is @2600 usually dont need 1.4vimo 1.2 or 1.25 usually does it. although i have a fan on my vrms and nb, and cpu is water cooled so i dont have much to worry about.


----------



## hurricane28

so i have heard, what is an good program to monitor that?

HWmonitor does not work for me because it gives strange temps according to my corsair link and core temp but core temp is crashed on me so i only use corsair link now.

also what would be good timing of the ram i have? and what is the difference between good timings and fast speed of according to RAM.

one says that good timings is better than more mhz so i am confused a little bit.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so i have heard, what is an good program to monitor that?
> 
> HWmonitor does not work for me because it gives strange temps according to my corsair link and core temp but core temp is crashed on me so i only use corsair link now.
> 
> also what would be good timing of the ram i have? and what is the difference between good timings and fast speed of according to RAM.
> 
> *one says that good timings is better than more mhz* so i am confused a little bit.


i like hwinfo64

about the bold section. tighter timings usually are better ( you can see the best improvement ) however what alot of sites/people dont tell you is some programs benefit more from higher speed IE if you use an a10 ddr1866 CL9 is better then 1600 CL8 you will get better fps using the apu that way. i dont fully know what benefits more or why i just have noticed that trend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I have read on a number of forums now including OCZ's own forum from one of their mods, that most DDR3 can be volted to 1.9V (guaranteed not to break up to those voltages) and can safely be run 24/7 on 1.7V. Apparently the 1.65V rule is just a myth - just saying what I have read.
> 
> Paladine


half right. jdec ( spelling ) spec stats it has to be able to take up to like 1.932v or something to that effect without damaging the chip. that does not mean it will function at that level.

also know not all ram is jdec ( spelling )


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 3DMark loves faster RAM. Just going from 1600 to 1866 can add a few hundred points to your score. Simple as that.
> And use Win7, yes. Worth a good 600 points over Win8 right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ah i am using win8
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sure raised my 3dmark vantage score. Almost 900 points netted going from 1333 to 2400 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am using 2400 10-12-12-31 memory surely thats good enough ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> RAM: 1.65v
> CPU/NB: 1.4v
> 
> Watch out though, CPU/NB gets hot fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks my cpu/nb is *@2600 usually dont need 1.4vimo 1.2 or 1.25 usually does it.* although i have a fan on my vrms and nb, and cpu is water cooled so i dont have much to worry about.
Click to expand...

Not at all. You just asked what a safe voltage was.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not at all. You just asked what a safe voltage was.


again thanks !~


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just in case people aint seen this.....its about steamroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1377248/xbitlabs-amd-we-are-on-track-with-steamroller-micro-architecture-in-2013
> 
> 
> 
> Read that this morning, projecting 30% over bd. Looks good
Click to expand...

Actually, +15% overall from Piledriver, +30% IOPS from [not sure]. I'm very excited, I read a bit about Steamroller before the link was posted here, and the main big thing is that each core has their own FPU unit. I plan to upgrade.
Also, Steamroller-based APUs are rolling in 2013. the FX chips are going to arrive in Q1 2014 I believe.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just in case people aint seen this.....its about steamroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1377248/xbitlabs-amd-we-are-on-track-with-steamroller-micro-architecture-in-2013
> 
> 
> 
> Read that this morning, projecting 30% over bd. Looks good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, +15% overall from Piledriver, +30% IOPS from [not sure]. I'm very excited, I read a bit about Steamroller before the link was posted here, and the main big thing is that each core has their own FPU unit. I plan to upgrade.
> Also, Steamroller-based APUs are rolling in 2013. the FX chips are going to arrive in Q1 2014 I believe.
Click to expand...

Decode unit, not FPU.


----------



## Krusher33

I still say mid 2014 or later.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Kingwin Lazer series is SuperFlower, one of the few OEMs to actually compete with Seasonic.
> 
> Corsair units are only Seasonic for the newer PSUs, mostly the V2 series, which you didn't have if it was that long ago. You probably had a ChannelWell unit.
> 
> You can call it "efficient", but without proof, it's just marketing speak; useless (though SuperFlower is good). All quality PSUs are quiet.
> 
> Also, online _customer_ reviews are crap, and not a single person on OCN who can do research cares about them, because 90% of them are made by idiots who couldn't diagnose a broken sheet of drywall with a sledge sitting next to it. They'll blame the studs it's screwed to. Or if they don't _see_ any problems, they'll proclaim it god. Either way.
> 
> Research dude. There's a reason Corsair is in the top, and it's not because they're Overrated. It's because they have quality products, and their service is straight up the best.[/quote
> 
> While I do not wholly agree with you about Corsair, the fact that you do approve of the Kingwin Lazer series psu is good enough for me. The rest is not worth splitting hairs about.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Exactly man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy is one of the best PC builders i know and has an very good reputation of building PC's
> 
> even in the craziest most ridiculously fast PC he is using Seasonic power supply because they are the best you can buy according to him, and to be honest he was the reason why i bought Seasonic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these guys know what they are talking about.


I am no psu expert, but I do know when I have a power supply that is excellent and has not been panned anywhere where I have checked. Kingwin Lazer series is every bit as good as any Seasonic that is out there. I had a Corsair HX 600 watt psu previously. It was an 80 plus unit.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Kingwin Lazer series is SuperFlower, one of the few OEMs to actually compete with Seasonic.
> 
> Corsair units are only Seasonic for the newer PSUs, mostly the V2 series, which you didn't have if it was that long ago. You probably had a ChannelWell unit.
> 
> You can call it "efficient", but without proof, it's just marketing speak; useless (though SuperFlower is good). All quality PSUs are quiet.
> 
> Also, online _customer_ reviews are crap, and not a single person on OCN who can do research cares about them, because 90% of them are made by idiots who couldn't diagnose a broken sheet of drywall with a sledge sitting next to it. They'll blame the studs it's screwed to. Or if they don't _see_ any problems, they'll proclaim it god. Either way.
> 
> Research dude. There's a reason Corsair is in the top, and it's not because they're Overrated. It's because they have quality products, and their service is straight up the best.[/quote
> 
> It is a platinum rated psu. That put it up in the clouds somewhere.


----------



## Darianrenko

Hi people how are you?









I have the PC of my signature and i wanna get 4.8 GHZ stable. What settings do you recomendd? (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Vlackrs

I'm a Nerd now, 1110 pages readed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darianrenko*
> 
> Hi people how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the PC of my signature and i wanna get 4.8 GHZ stable. What settings do you recomendd? (sorry for my bad english)


4.8? will the H60 hit 4.8? maybe cutting it close

1.45vcore leave fsb on 200 multi up to 24. leave HT link on 2600. cpu nb frequency people like to leave it on 2200 i prefer 2600 for the added performance boost

edit if u find this good please rep i need 3 so i can sell stuff

plus i been awake since sun night i should get 3 rep just for that lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlackrs*
> 
> I'm a Nerd now, 1110 pages readed


welcome should throw your rig in rigbuilder ( top right of this page)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darianrenko*
> 
> Hi people how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the PC of my signature and i wanna get 4.8 GHZ stable. What settings do you recomendd? (sorry for my bad english)


welcome as well!~ you can try vcore1.475 and up the multi but i wouldnt unless you have a water cooling solution


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome should throw your rig in rigbuilder ( top right of this page)
> welcome as well!~ you can try vcore1.475 and up the multi but i wouldnt unless you have a water cooling solution


u can hit 4.8 on air dude


----------



## Darianrenko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome should throw your rig in rigbuilder ( top right of this page)
> welcome as well!~ you can try vcore1.475 and up the multi but i wouldnt unless you have a water cooling solution


Thanks for your Tips people!









Do you prefer multi o multi + FSB? (Example x24 Multi + 200 FSB = 4800 + 2600HT + 2600Nb + 2400 memory Cas11, *OR* x16 multi + 300FSB + 2400HT + 2400NB + 2400 Cas11 Memos)?

I wanna get the best performance.

Thanks!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darianrenko*
> 
> Thanks for your Tips people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer multi o multi + FSB? (Example x24 Multi + 200 FSB = 4800 + 2600HT + 2600Nb + 2400 memory Cas11, *OR* x16 multi + 300FSB + 2400HT + 2400NB + 2400 Cas11 Memos)?
> 
> I wanna get the best performance.
> 
> Thanks!


I prefer good performance









i do multi i do fsb. same end of the day really just do what takes your fancy. experiment and learn









if u do fsb watch those frequencies and keep them close to stock as possible just thinking you should keep NB at 2200 u only got a h60 so itll help


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in CFX mode how much should i oc my HT for best results?


I run my HT @2600 for my xfired 7950's


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in CFX mode how much should i oc my HT for best results?
> 
> 
> 
> I run my HT @2600 for my xfired 7950's
Click to expand...

Same.


----------



## The Storm

Its been a rough couple days for me, went and ate lunch with my wife, got food poisoning...first time I've experienced that....wow horrible...coming out of both ends for 2 days. Starting to feel better now. My parts have arrived for my first custom loop. So I have spent the afternoon mocking it up and test fitting everything. I have a variable speed D5, XSPC EX120, and an XSPC RX360. Was getting a 140 but opted for the 120 instead for ease of mounting. Now I'm trying to decide on loop order. I believe I'm going with res/ pump, 120, CPU, 360, back to res.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Its been a rough couple days for me, went and ate lunch with my wife, got food poisoning...first time I've experienced that....wow horrible...coming out of both ends for 2 days. Starting to feel better now. My parts have arrived for my first custom loop. So I have spent the afternoon mocking it up and test fitting everything. I have a variable speed D5, XSPC EX120, and an XSPC RX360. Was getting a 140 but opted for the 120 instead for ease of mounting. Now I'm trying to decide on loop order. I believe I'm going with res/ pump, 120, CPU, 360, back to res.


sorry to hear of ailment its awful when its like that.

Your loop order is nearly perfect







only i would change the rads around 360 before cpu

oh and btw sucky sucky not blow on the top fans







tried and tested by me sucky sucky 10$ *cough* best way for temps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Its been a rough couple days for me, went and ate lunch with my wife, got food poisoning...first time I've experienced that....wow horrible...coming out of both ends for 2 days. Starting to feel better now. My parts have arrived for my first custom loop. So I have spent the afternoon mocking it up and test fitting everything. I have a variable speed D5, XSPC EX120, and an XSPC RX360. Was getting a 140 but opted for the 120 instead for ease of mounting. Now I'm trying to decide on loop order. I believe I'm going with res/ pump, 120, CPU, 360, back to res.


sorry to hear that man. i think your going to love full custom though enjoy and play with it.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry to hear of ailment its awful when its like that.
> 
> Your loop order is nearly perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only i would change the rads around 360 before cpu
> 
> oh and btw sucky sucky not blow on the top fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried and tested by me sucky sucky 10$ *cough* best way for temps


Thanks guys, I'm new to water cooling so I don't quite understand, why would the 360 first be better?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm new to water cooling so I don't quite understand, why would the 360 first be better?


what i think is because it would reject the most heat instead of having hot liquid going into the res and then rejecting heat out of a warm liquid ( res water +cpu loop liquid vs just cpu liquid ) if that makes scene.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u can hit 4.8 on air dude


Im living proof of this!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u can hit 4.8 on air dude


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im living proof of this!


and yet i would still recommend getting water cooling


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and yet i would still recommend getting water cooling


Other than it looks nicer it wont really give me any benefits.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, I've run into an annoying problem. I recently loaded my case up with a bunch of high airflow fans and tried to hit a higher OC. I had to push voltage all the way from 1.43 (4.4ghz stable) All the way to 1.46+ to try and get it stable @ 4.5ghz. Thing is, after a bit of running OCCT at that voltage I would get an error and crank it to 1.468v. If I try and run OCCT at that voltage or higher I get a BSOD instead of that dam duck quacking at me. Any insight?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Other than it looks nicer it wont really give me any benefits.


Less strain on the MOBO from having a gigantic heatsink hanging off of it...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Other than it looks nicer it wont really give me any benefits.


Sounds quieter, runs much cooler, i can keep going


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds quieter, runs much cooler, i can keep going


Why do i need to run it cooler? After 4.8 i need a lot more voltage for a higher overclock. And with higher voltage i would need a VRM block aswell.
Quote:


> Less strain on the MOBO from having a gigantic heatsink hanging off of it...


Its not like its common for a motherboard to break because of the cooler -.-... + im getting a testbench for my PC so the cooler will sit vertically on the motherboard.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and yet i would still recommend getting water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> Other than it looks nicer it wont really give me any benefits.
Click to expand...

Not hanging a 3 pound block of metal off thin PCB sounds like a pretty big benefit. Especially when transporting the computer.

*bump* *CRACK!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds quieter, runs much cooler, i can keep going
> 
> 
> 
> Why do i need to run it cooler? After 4.8 i need a lot more voltage for a higher overclock. And with higher voltage i would need a VRM block aswell.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Less strain on the MOBO from having a gigantic heatsink hanging off of it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not like its common for a motherboard to break because of the cooler -.-... + im getting a testbench for my PC so the cooler will sit vertically on the motherboard.
Click to expand...

If you think you need a VRM block for over 1.5v, you're insane.

And yes it is, especially when moving it. I would not be interested in removing the CPU cooler like I do the GPUs when going to an OCN LAN.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not hanging a 3 pound block of metal off thin PCB sounds like a pretty big benefit. Especially when transporting the computer.
> 
> *bump* *CRACK!*


Read what i posted above.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not hanging a 3 pound block of metal off thin PCB sounds like a pretty big benefit. Especially when transporting the computer.
> 
> *bump* *CRACK!*
> 
> 
> 
> Read what i posted above.
Click to expand...

Did and responded.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not hanging a 3 pound block of metal off thin PCB sounds like a pretty big benefit. Especially when transporting the computer.
> 
> *bump* *CRACK!*
> If you think you need a VRM block for over 1.5v, you're insane.
> 
> And yes it is, especially when moving it. I would not be interested in removing the CPU cooler like I do the GPUs when going to an OCN LAN.


You think i can do 5GHz stable at 1.5V? I can boot at that speed and validate it. I cant do anything else.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not hanging a 3 pound block of metal off thin PCB sounds like a pretty big benefit. Especially when transporting the computer.
> 
> *bump* *CRACK!*
> If you think you need a VRM block for over 1.5v, you're insane.
> 
> And yes it is, especially when moving it. I would not be interested in removing the CPU cooler like I do the GPUs when going to an OCN LAN.
> 
> 
> 
> You think i can do 5GHz stable at 1.5V? I can boot at that speed and validate it. I cant do anything else.
Click to expand...

I don't think your Phanteks has the guts to cool what it would take, I just said VRMs don't need more cooling.

I run 1.65v+ through my VRMS for 5.2Ghz benches, I don't pass 75C. 1.55v is fine even without a spot fan, and that's on a UD3. Saber has even more VRM cooling, stronger VRMs, and cooler digital VRMs.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I don't think your Phanteks has the guts to cool what it would take, I just said VRMs don't need more cooling.


I cant justify the price of a loop just to get 200 extra MHz.

Lol guys whats with the bashing of my air cooling?


----------



## jamalakj

stability testing next


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why do i need to run it cooler? After 4.8 i need a lot more voltage for a higher overclock. And with higher voltage i would need a VRM block aswell.
> Its not like its common for a motherboard to break because of the cooler -.-... + im getting a testbench for my PC so the cooler will sit vertically on the motherboard.


Actually it DOES happen. I read a build article on Toms hardware recently, he was building a $1000 PC and got a huge azz Noctura air cooler (it looked like 2 hyper 212 evos latched together.). He went through 3 motherboards and 2 CPU's before he realized the heatsink was causing some kind of warping or strain on the boards that was causing BSODS. Ill link the article if I can find it.


----------



## Deadboy90

Found it:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/build-a-pc-tahiti-le-crossfire-overclocking,3454.html

And it was a 1600 dollar build.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why do i need to run it cooler? After 4.8 i need a lot more voltage for a higher overclock. And with higher voltage i would need a VRM block aswell.
> Its not like its common for a motherboard to break because of the cooler -.-... + im getting a testbench for my PC so the cooler will sit vertically on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it DOES happen. I read a build article on Toms hardware recently, he was building a $1000 PC and got a huge azz Noctura air cooler (it looked like 2 hyper 212 evos latched together.). He went through 3 motherboards and 2 CPU's before he realized the heatsink was causing some kind of warping or strain on the boards that was causing BSODS. Ill link the article if I can find it.
Click to expand...

Eh, that's over-tightening most of the time, you can do the same with waterblocks.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Lets just forget about the whole "huge piece of metal hanging off of the motherboard" arguement because im getting a test bench so the air cooler will sit VERTICALLY on the motherboard. Might put a spot fan on VRM and start overclocking some more for the extra airflow. I MIGHT be able to hit 5GHz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lets just forget about the whole "huge piece of metal hanging off of the motherboard" arguement because im getting a test bench so the air cooler will sit VERTICALLY on the motherboard. Might put a spot fan on VRM and start overclocking some more for the extra airflow. I MIGHT be able to hit 5GHz.


that will still put extra weight on the mobo and could still damage it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that will still put extra weight on the mobo and could still damage it


Really??? -.-.... the weight doesnt have ANY leverage on it. If it hasnt damaged the motherboard with the help of gravity by now it definately would not on a vertical position:

Thought you would have some basic understanding of leverage/weight/gravity.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Really??? -.-.... the weight doesnt have ANY leverage on it. If it hasnt damaged the motherboard with the help of gravity by now it definately would not on a vertical position:
> 
> Thought you would have some basic understanding of leverage/weight/gravity.


The warping isnt standard, though it can happen. It is rare. i used a heavu NH-D14 for quite awhile and didnt have no warping


----------



## hurricane28

hey guys,

i have a question: i want my ram up to 2000mhz the max what my board can handle, but do i have to worry about my ram cooling?

also do i need an nb cooler? i don't want to break my board so first i want to know for sure it is save to do without breaking or overheating something.

my timings are stock: 8-9-9-24 so to get 2000mhz i should set them to 9-10-10-28 or something?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'm new to water cooling so I don't quite understand, why would the 360 first be better?


I think it's psychological lol. i would think the 360 first would benefit you and the cpu more if it was befroe the cpu. You could always test it and let us know. If you are like me you'll do some testing anyhow lol. Itll play on your mind and youll do the order in every order you can


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i have a question: i want my ram up to 2000mhz the max what my board can handle, but do i have to worry about my ram cooling?
> 
> also do i need an nb cooler? i don't want to break my board so first i want to know for sure it is save to do without breaking or overheating something.
> 
> my timings are stock: 8-9-9-24 so to get 2000mhz i should set them to 9-10-10-28 or something?


I bought a ram cooler because i got 4 sticks and i overclocked them. it keeps them nice and cool and for only £20 it was worth it


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> What RAM cooler you have?
> 
> Paladine


I have a kingston hyper x ram cooler, but it is not cooling ram, it is attached to the vrm`s


----------



## hurricane28

i think i need a ram cooler and some decent nb coolers, it is getting really hot in there LOL

cpu is hitting 60c at 5ghz and mobo is 27 but temp 3 is hitting 75c that is the ram tight? or the NB?

i am using HWinfo64 great program btw


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think it's psychological lol. i would think the 360 first would benefit you and the cpu more if it was befroe the cpu. ...


It's really irrelephant if the Radiator is placed before or after the cpu/gpu block(s) since the max coolant temperature difference between different spots in the loop would be ~1C _(and that's for a long loop)_.
Other than Reservoir-Pump order you can go wild wit it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i think i need a ram cooler and some decent nb coolers, it is getting really hot in there LOL
> 
> cpu is hitting 60c at 5ghz and mobo is 27 but temp 3 is hitting 75c that is the ram tight? or the NB?
> 
> i am using HWinfo64 great program btw


Yes.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> What RAM cooler you have?
> 
> Paladine


http://www.cclonline.com/product/5533/CMXAF1/Advanced-Air-Cooling/Corsair-Dominator-Airflow-Fan/CLR0216/ its fatter than my 4 slots as its a 6 slot cooler. so i figure the extra air cooling round the sides is nothing but beneficial


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> It's really irrelephant if the Radiator is placed before or after the cpu/gpu block(s) since the max coolant temperature difference between different spots in the loop would be ~1C _(and that's for a long loop)_.
> Other than Reservoir-Pump order you can go wild wit it


Well i did have the cpu before the rad once but i swear it was a few degrees hotter then rad before cpu. when kids go back to school ill have another look and just see if its my mind playing tricks on me


----------



## gertruude

Come on you 8300's









http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark


----------



## hurricane28

this is what i got with the oc ram: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6330492

the physics score gained a bit but it temp 3 RAM or NB? and is 75 too hot?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Really??? -.-.... the weight doesnt have ANY leverage on it. If it hasnt damaged the motherboard with the help of gravity by now it definately would not on a vertical position:
> 
> Thought you would have some basic understanding of leverage/weight/gravity.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The warping isnt standard, though it can happen. It is rare. i used a heavu NH-D14 for quite awhile and didnt have no warping


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Am considering a full custom loop sometime this year for RAM, CPU, VRM, NB and Crossfire Radeons.
> 
> So I have the following questions:
> 
> 1. Which 7850s are the easiest to get blocks for?
> 2. Is there any 2133MHz RAM specifically designed for water cooling (preferably with blocks already attached?).
> 3. Is it worth upgrading my motherboard to the Sabertooth Rev 3.0 when it comes out or shall I just get the EK block for my UD3 NB and VRM?
> 4. There is currently no SB block available for UD3 that I can find, is this going to be an issue or is SB block not really necessary?
> 5 Will 2x 240mm Rads be enough for a full loop (I don't think I can fit a 360 in the CM 690 II case but I should be able to fit a 240 in the bottom and already have a 240 in the top. I have a lot of space in the 5.25" bays (only 1 in use 3 spare) so I could possibly squeeze another 120mm in there but I was hoping to put the tank in there.
> 
> If I do this it will probably be in the summer so I would like to get as much info as possible before then so I can buy with confidence and get it up and running quickly.
> 
> I would prefer 7850s that are not voltage locked so I can squeeze as much OC out of them as possible.
> 
> Also power supply, I currently have 730W 80 Bronze, I presume this will be enough for the extra 7850 and pump?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paladine


1 any that are reference design. this chart will help as can http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
2 not really there are some ram that is water cooled. but mostly it is not sold anymore. with ddr3 there really isnt an issue of needing to actively cool ram just get a good set @ 1.5v and you are fine. even @ 1.65v you are fine if it really worries you you can buy ram coolers ( Fans ) or install ram blocks.
3 up to you there really isnt many ard that can fully saturate pcie2.0. although the cpu may not benefit much from pcie3.0 if you crossfire them the gpus can still take advantage of it when talking gpu to gpu ( this has been the best answer i have found that makes sense to me ) but to be honest only time will tell if that is true
4 SB really dont need to be actively cooled 90% of the time
5) it should be, basic rule is 1fan rad per piece you are water cooling ( gpus and cpus ) anything more is just gravy

my 750w supply is enough for a 3.8ghz 8350 and a stock 7970 and pump and fans


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is what i got with the oc ram: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6330492
> 
> the physics score gained a bit but it temp 3 RAM or NB? and is 75 too hot?


i doubt your ram is running 75C if it is then ya got problems

it will be your vrms at a guess and 75C is kinda ok. If ya a stickler for temps though it can be annoying. Mine reaches 50C ful load 5ghz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not hanging a 3 pound block of metal off thin PCB sounds like a pretty big benefit. Especially when transporting the computer.
> 
> *bump* *CRACK!*
> If you think you need a VRM block for over 1.5v, you're insane.
> 
> And yes it is, especially when moving it. I would not be interested in removing the CPU cooler like I do the GPUs when going to an OCN LAN.


I will NEVER buy another large HSF.
An 850 gram cooler broke the socket on a motherboard I have . I think the heating and cooling of the socket over time weakened it till it finally when kaput.
I have only had 2 motherboards go bad, neither of them was due to overclocking shenanigans. A foxconn blew a vrm at stock speeds/volts after about 8 hrs. of use and the other was from the weight of the cooler cracking the socket.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i doubt your ram is running 75C if it is then ya got problems
> 
> it will be your vrms at a guess and 75C is kinda ok. If ya a stickler for temps though it can be annoying. Mine reaches 50C ful load 5ghz


well i set my FSB to 250 and hit the multiplier to 20X so i get 5ghz

the ram is 1.65 volts at 2000mhz the max of my board.

i can't get the NB any higher than 2250 it crashes and windows an the bios is getting really unstable, i set the voltage to 1.2 but no go.

i think i will need NB cooler and RAM cooler to get it to work. the HT link is at 2500 that's fine no problems.

also CPU is getting much hotter i used to get 55c when i only used the multiplier but now it runt 75 so that's wayy to hot.

also i need another case because my fans of the radiator is hitting my ram so i need bigger case because of that.

i am thinking ordering an corsair obsidian 650D but im not quite sure.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will NEVER buy another large HSF.
> An 850 gram cooler broke the socket on a motherboard I have . I think the heating and cooling of the socket over time weakened it till it finally when kaput.
> I have only had 2 motherboards go bad, neither of them was due to overclocking shenanigans. A foxconn blew a vrm at stock speeds/volts after about 8 hrs. of use and the other was from the weight of the cooler cracking the socket.


Sounds like MSI motherboard


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will NEVER buy another large HSF.
> An 850 gram cooler broke the socket on a motherboard I have . I think the heating and cooling of the socket over time weakened it till it finally when kaput.
> I have only had 2 motherboards go bad, neither of them was due to overclocking shenanigans. A foxconn blew a vrm at stock speeds/volts after about 8 hrs. of use and the other was from the weight of the cooler cracking the socket.


Well it wont break off like that if the cooler sits vertically on the motherboard on a testbench. It certainly removes a lot of the strain.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think it's psychological lol. i would think the 360 first would benefit you and the cpu more if it was befroe the cpu. You could always test it and let us know. If you are like me you'll do some testing anyhow lol. Itll play on your mind and youll do the order in every order you can


Well I took your advice and went res/pump, 360 rad, CPU, 120 rad, back to res. Leak checked all night and all good. I see some little metallic flakes in my water so I am going to flush and drain, check and reapply the tim on CPU and finally fire it up and put a load on it. Yeah I'm probably going overboard with all the checks but I have learned its best to be patient and check everything meticulousy.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Well I took your advice and went res/pump, 360 rad, CPU, 120 rad, back to res. Leak checked all night and all good. I see some little metallic flakes in my water so I am going to flush and drain, check and reapply the tim on CPU and finally fire it up and put a load on it. Yeah I'm probably going overboard with all the checks but I have learned its best to be patient and check everything meticulousy.


oh aye ull check like that at first. then when u get hang of it youll know u wont get any leaks

what size tubing are you using? are you using barbs or fittings?

the filth will be like that. after a month unplug it all and clean inside the cpu block. ull see a fair amount of gunk


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Come on you 8300's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark


my score is:

multithreaded: 6824

4 threads: 5468

singel threaded: 3328

combined score of 15620









sorry my print screen does not work for some weird kind of reason


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> my score is:
> 
> multithreaded: 6824
> 
> 4 threads: 5468
> 
> singel threaded: 3328
> 
> combined score of 15620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry my print screen does not work for some weird kind of reason


I get a testbench pretty soon so ill do some overclocking with the best air flow ever! (since its not a case just a board to put motherboard on







) Ill probably get 5GHz if the VRM isnt a problem. ill trust Kyad.

Pretty nice score btw!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I get a testbench pretty soon so ill do some overclocking with the best air flow ever! (since its not a case just a board to put motherboard on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Ill probably get 5GHz if the VRM isnt a problem. ill trust Kyad.
> 
> Pretty nice score btw!


thanks dude!

well i am using my computer for all kinds of stuff like gaming, i make some music soon and all kinds of stuff so i need and want a good case
but it seems that i grow out of this case because of my h100i cooler and i want it to put it in push pull config so i definitely need bigger case for that also to mansion i get better air flow in my new case.

well it depends on the mobo because i have heard that people would get 5ghz with air cooling on the same mobo and others can't so good luck with that one.

about the big air cooler, it depends on what bench u got because most benches have good mobo support so there should not be any problems

to be honest i saw a lot of people have big air coolers on their test benches so i don't think it will be any problem at all, also asus motherboards are very tough and strong.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Sounds like MSI motherboard


It was, but I've now used and abused 70 + MSI's in personal builds and builds for others and the only other failure in 10 years has been one that the network connection got zapped by lightning.
The network is dead , but the board lives







.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thanks dude!
> 
> well i am using my computer for all kinds of stuff like gaming, i make some music soon and all kinds of stuff so i need and want a good case
> but it seems that i grow out of this case because of my h100i cooler and i want it to put it in push pull config so i definitely need bigger case for that also to mansion i get better air flow in my new case.
> 
> well it depends on the mobo because i have heard that people would get 5ghz with air cooling on the same mobo and others can't so good luck with that one.
> 
> about the big air cooler, it depends on what bench u got because most benches have good mobo support so there should not be any problems
> 
> to be honest i saw a lot of people have big air coolers on their test benches so i don't think it will be any problem at all, also asus motherboards are very tough and strong.


the people that say they get 5ghz onair cooling are bare faced liars. sure u can hit 5ghz but ya cant get any full load out of it. unless ya want to kill it completely useless

don't believe the liars

ive also heard on net elvis is working in tescos


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the people that say they get 5ghz onair cooling are bare faced liars. sure u can hit 5ghz but ya cant get any full load out of it. unless ya want to kill it completely useless
> 
> don't believe the liars


We will see.

There is great air flow on testbenches. Who knew?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> We will see.
> 
> There is great air flow on testbenches. Who knew?


i dont care dude. u r not going to keep the cpu cool on air. at 5ghz it doesnt just count on air flow on an open bench for christs sake its hwo much a air cooler can take that hot temp off the IHS come on wake up and smell the brazilian coffee


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh aye ull check like that at first. then when u get hang of it youll know u wont get any leaks
> 
> what size tubing are you using? are you using barbs or fittings?
> 
> the filth will be like that. after a month unplug it all and clean inside the cpu block. ull see a fair amount of gunk


I have all compression fittings. And my tube size is 1/2 id X 3/4 od.


----------



## hurricane28

what i did know is that Black hole bench is really stressing that cpu man it getting much hotter than what ever bench i used before.

well it depends on what cooler u get because the Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 is an very good cooler and comes close to liquid cooling.

also it depends how hot it is in the room, the air coolers are much more reliable on the room temperature than liquid coolers are.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I have all compression fittings. And my tube size is 1/2 id X 3/4 od.


i got bad experiences with comp fittings lol. good luck with them









1.2" tubing is great. I just hope the fittings are kind to you.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what i did know is that Black hole bench is really stressing that cpu man it getting much hotter than what ever bench i used before.
> 
> well it depends on what cooler u get because the *Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 is an very good cooler and comes close to liquid cooling*.
> 
> also it depends how hot it is in the room, the air coolers are much more reliable on the room temperature than liquid coolers are.


No it doesnt. who told you that


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> No it doesnt. who told you that


Man whats with your mood today?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Man whats with your mood today?


nothing. i just dont see the point of people being deluded and believing false information









ask anyone who knows mei tell it how it is, i dont run around the mulberry bush agreeing with things that are false.

Its not me


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> No it doesnt. who told you that


I see most of the reviews that compare coolers use intel systems, the Vishera is much different.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see most of the reviews that compare coolers use intel systems, *the Vishera is much different*.


Exactly....i speak from personal experience not just tripe i read on a site









i can tell you exactly how far you can push that Noctua cooler and at what voltage its starts to struggle


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Exactly....i speak from personal experience not just tripe i read on a site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can tell you exactly how far you can push that Noctua cooler and at what voltage its starts to struggle


What is your 8350 clocked at with that custom loop? Remember, i dont have a noctua. I have the best CPU heatsink on the market with GOOD 140mm Noctua heatsink fans. We'll see how close i get.

And PROMISE me. If i get 5GHz stable 30Minutes or so on IBT you WILL post it in your sig!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is your 8350 clocked at with that custom loop? Remember, i dont have a noctua. I have the best CPU heatsink on the market with GOOD 140mm Noctua heatsink fans. We'll see how close i get.
> 
> And PROMISE me. If i get 5GHz stable 30Minutes or so on IBT you WILL post it in your sig!


best clock ive had is 5.3

best 24/7 clock 5ghz. IBT top core temp of 55C...so far oh and no cheating i smell a cheat from 50 yards cssorkinman smells them from 5 miles away


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> best clock ive had is 5.3
> 
> best 24/7 clock 5ghz. IBT top core temp of 55C...so far oh and no cheating i smell a cheat from 50 yards cssorkinman smells them from 5 miles away


If i get stable 5GHz with my air cooler on a testbench will you put it in your sig and say "I was wrong!"

ill provide a screenshot of all relevant information. Deal?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If i get stable 5GHz with my air cooler on a testbench will you put it in your sig and say "I was wrong!"
> 
> ill provide a screenshot of all relevant information. Deal?


ill send ya pic of my butt with a broom handle up it

u cant undervolt it. no -1 results. they have to be 3+

i want a monitor running from start with volts n temps etc etc oh and no normal IBT gotta be avx. 90+ gflops


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ill send ya pic of my butt with a broom handle up it
> 
> u cant undervolt it. no -1 results. they have to be 3+
> 
> i want a monitor running from start with volts n temps etc etc oh and no normal IBT gotta be avx. 90+ gflops


lol oh my.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol oh my.


its how confident i am







i got the lube waiting haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its how confident i am


How's the broomhandle's confidence holding up??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How's the broomhandle's confidence holding up??


running scared


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> running scared


Why would i undervolt it for 5Ghz? lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why would i undervolt it for 5Ghz? lol


U dont know about one guy who was trying to cheat us all mate before u became a regular

i hope u do do it







i really do


----------



## gertruude

Is this happening today.....or can i reinstall windows my win7 ocd is kicking in


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is this happening today.....or can i reinstall windows my win7 ocd is kicking in


Within the next week. I havent gotten my Lian Li T60 test bench yet







. Cant wait!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If i get stable 5GHz with my air cooler on a testbench will you put it in your sig and say "I was wrong!"
> 
> ill provide a screenshot of all relevant information. Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ill send ya pic of my butt with a broom handle up it
> 
> u cant undervolt it. no -1 results. they have to be 3+
> 
> i want a monitor running from start with volts n temps etc etc oh and no normal IBT gotta be avx. 90+ gflops
Click to expand...

I'd include ambient temperature in the picture...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> No it doesnt. who told you that


hey man you are being very un dude now LOL

it seems this guy gets very close: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283546-FX-8350-5GHz-under-heavy-load-its-not-that-hard-on-air

if you run it on push pull fans those heat sinks are pretty impressive.

some other people too, BUT i do agree liquid cooling give better results of course.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will NEVER buy another large HSF.
> An 850 gram cooler broke the socket on a motherboard I have . I think the heating and cooling of the socket over time weakened it till it finally when kaput.
> I have only had 2 motherboards go bad, neither of them was due to overclocking shenanigans. A foxconn blew a vrm at stock speeds/volts after about 8 hrs. of use and the other was from the weight of the cooler cracking the socket.


Thats what has made me nervous about buying a large quality HS/fan. Fear of it damaging MB.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Thats what has made me nervous about buying a large quality HS/fan. Fear of it damaging MB.


If you're not and idiot and dont overtighten it you wont have any problems. Talk to Doyll from here on OCN if you got any questions regarding air cooling and heatsinks.


----------



## hurricane28

i don't know if you will succeed man, it is an pretty good cooler but not the best









i know it is intel and there is some difference but this will explain it a bit.

And those noctua fans, i am not a really fan of them because i find them very ugly and second they are not better than my very cheap cooler master sickle flow fans. they are more loud yes but they cool better because they have i higher m3/h

http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/compare/page.html?cmd=add&articleId=136172


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know if you will succeed man, it is an pretty good cooler but not the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know it is intel and there is some difference but this will explain it a bit.
> 
> And those noctua fans, i am not a really fan of them because i find them very ugly and second they are not better than my very cheap cooler master sickle flow fans. they are more loud yes but they cool better because they have i higher m3/h
> 
> http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/compare/page.html?cmd=add&articleId=136172


Those fans dont cover all of the heatsink like 140s do.
Whats the point of pushing a huge amount air through a small area? that is what good radiator fans do. Not good heatsink fans.

Do you know what fans i have?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Those fans dont cover all of the heatsink like 140s do.
> Whats the point of pushing a huge amount air through a small area? that is what good radiator fans do. Not good heatsink fans.
> 
> Do you know what fans i have?


You might be able to pull it off. I was able to hit 4.8Ghz on my FX 8350 with this cooler. Although I used the fans off my Corsair H100 in Push/Pull ziptied to the heat sink. I had to strap the motherboard to my desk for fear that it would take off.







Core only hit around 60 Celsius on Prime, so I could have probably pushed it another 10Mhz


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ill send ya pic of my butt with a broom handle up it
> 
> u cant undervolt it. no -1 results. they have to be 3+
> 
> i want a monitor running from start with volts n temps etc etc oh and no normal IBT gotta be avx. 90+ gflops


Don't want to see that pic in a signature.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Don't want to see that pic in a signature.


YES WE WANT TO SEE THAT PICTURE!


----------



## WarMunkey

rangerjr can you do a video of it too please? i want to see the bios being set and all that jazz just pics don't do it justice cuz in my book, i am very curious as to what a good air cooler can do.. my arctic freezer 13 can ALMOST hang with my h50 and both have just one fan.. the h50 is for intel chips being used on a 4100 but idk if that makes a difference.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey I posted a problem that I was having yesterday, did anyone see it? If I try to push my voltage any higher than 1.46 I get a BSOD when running OCCT Instead of the standard duck quacking noise. Any ideas why?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you're not and idiot and dont overtighten it you wont have any problems. Talk to Doyll from here on OCN if you got any questions regarding air cooling and heatsinks.


I.Q. = 140 here . Probably not considered an idiot








The design of the HSF and rubber bushings made it impossible to overtighten - still borked the mobo - Never again


----------



## hucklebuck

There was a post in this thread somewhere about adjusting CPU/NB volts and or frequency to increase OC. I can't seem to find it amidst the 1000's of posts. Can someone locate it for me? If I remember it also had it's own thread.

Whats the minimum volts you can run CPU/NB on with stock speeds?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I.Q. = 140 here . Probably not considered an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design of the HSF and rubber bushings made it impossible to overtighten - still borked the mobo - Never again


Well my iq is 180 ;ppp


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well i set my FSB to 250 and hit the multiplier to 20X so i get 5ghz
> 
> the ram is 1.65 volts at 2000mhz the max of my board.
> 
> i can't get the NB any higher than 2250 it crashes and windows an the bios is getting really unstable, i set the voltage to 1.2 but no go.
> 
> i think i will need NB cooler and RAM cooler to get it to work. the HT link is at 2500 that's fine no problems.
> 
> also CPU is getting much hotter i used to get 55c when i only used the multiplier but now it runt 75 so that's wayy to hot.
> 
> also i need another case because my fans of the radiator is hitting my ram so i need bigger case because of that.
> 
> i am thinking ordering an corsair obsidian 650D but im not quite sure.


Only 2250 max for NB freq? I know various settings and tweaks change it's level and capabilities but stock is 2400.. surprised its so low for you.. must be the mobo. What brand you using? A MSI?

On my Sabertooth... my NB max is 2699 and 2949 for HT freq...I don't run them that high...usually around 2600/2700 paired...but have a lot of room.. 2250 sounds very low...but good thing is it doesn't affect overall performance too much.


----------



## electech13

FYI

My friend (the computer dealer/retailer) *got his hands on a new Sabertooth Gen3 board this week*. I believe it was when he was in the US on business..not sure how he came across it just yet but gonna find out. I do know it's due to his connections and dealings with Asus and because he is a reseller...I know it's not officially released yet but I assume this means it has to be close...right? I'll get whatever info I can and post back when I do. I'll be getting my hands on one as well as soon as possible..who know maybe I can get the one he has now..it'll only be a demo or tester or whatever for him..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i have a question: i want my ram up to 2000mhz the max what my board can handle, but do i have to worry about my ram cooling?
> 
> also do i need an nb cooler? i don't want to break my board so first i want to know for sure it is save to do without breaking or overheating something.
> 
> my timings are stock: 8-9-9-24 so to get 2000mhz i should set them to 9-10-10-28 or something?


No, RAM doesn't even really need the heatsinks that are on it. (See: Samsung)

No, RAM does not go through the Motherboard NB, it goes through the IMC and CPU/NB, which are on the chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what i did know is that Black hole bench is really stressing that cpu man it getting much hotter than what ever bench i used before.
> 
> well it depends on what cooler u get because the *Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 is an very good cooler and comes close to liquid cooling.*
> 
> also it depends how hot it is in the room, the air coolers are much more reliable on the room temperature than liquid coolers are.


Oh that's funny.

No. NH-D14 regularly gets it's butt kicked by H80s here, they just can not handle the higher TDP these things throw out, probably due in part to the weak (but they are silent, so they have that going for them) fans. H100s just blow past it, let alone any real water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You might be able to pull it off. I was able to hit 4.8Ghz on my FX 8350 with this cooler. Although I used the fans off my Corsair H100 in Push/Pull ziptied to the heat sink. I had to strap the motherboard to my desk for fear that it would take off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core only hit around 60 Celsius on Prime, so I could have probably pushed it another 10Mhz


I love those Corsair fans. Loud, yes, but so much airflow and pressure.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> I love those Corsair fans. Loud, yes, but so much airflow and pressure.


AND round frames which lead to pressure leak because of the small cracks and crevasses because the round frame doesnt fit snugly around the rad. There are much better fans than Corsair... If corsair is bad at something its the fans.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those Corsair fans. Loud, yes, but so much airflow and pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> AND round frames which lead to pressure leak because of the small cracks and crevasses because the round frame doesnt fit snugly around the rad. There are much better fans than Corsair... If corsair is bad at something its the fans.
Click to expand...

^ Has obviously never owned the "True" Corsair fans.

Get back to me when you buy an H80 or H100 and see those fans in action. They are not the silly little fans you can buy in stores.

This is what they look like BTW:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ^ Has obviously never owned the "True" Corsair fans.
> 
> Get back to me when you buy an H80 or H100 and see those fans in action. They are not the silly little fans you can buy in stores.
> 
> This is what they look like BTW:


You cant buy those seperately? Lol GJ Corsair. The only good fans they make cant be bought without getting CLC -,-


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You cant buy those seperately? Lol GJ Corsair. The only good fans they make cant be bought without getting CLC -,-


the sp120 high performance fans are unreal


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the sp120 high performance fans are unreal


But round forking frames... Pressure leak = less performance. Even more on rads. Whats the point of pressure fans if the pressure just leaks between the rounded frame and rad?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Only AMD worshiper will buy its products. AMD will never win the benchmark. Don't to become an AMD worshiper, get a life and buy Intel powered product.


LOLOLOLLOLO


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well my iq is 180 ;ppp


I'm betting that my H.Q. is higher than yours ( honesty quotient







)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> But round forking frames... Pressure leak = less performance. Even more on rads. Whats the point of pressure fans if the pressure just leaks between the rounded frame and rad?


i dont get leaks. Thats why i pull air into case = NO LEAKS

where do u read this crap


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm betting that my H.Q. is higher than yours ( honesty quotient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Im sorry but my iq is 180 ; )))

Its higher than yours if you dont understand ;pp xDD


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i dont get leaks. Thats why i pull air into case = NO LEAKS


You dont get it do you?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> But round forking frames... Pressure leak = less performance. Even more on rads. Whats the point of pressure fans if the pressure just leaks between the rounded frame and rad?


exactly i have to agree with you on that

and the fans that come with my h100i are pretty useless too they make a terrible noise even at low loads but the performance is pretty good to be honest but the noise and the leaks makes me to change them for my cooler master sickle flow fans with nice blue leds







they have such an good airflow and pressure i am really surprised by its performance they have 117 cm3/h for that price it is ridiculous.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ^ Has obviously never owned the "True" Corsair fans.
> 
> Get back to me when you buy an H80 or H100 and see those fans in action. They are not the silly little fans you can buy in stores.
> 
> This is what they look like BTW:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant buy those seperately? Lol GJ Corsair.
Click to expand...

It makes me very sad. I have to wait until June to get my hands on 2 more from a guy that'll sell them to me, becasue he's in canada and it isn't worth the shipping cost.









Anyway... This is with about 200CFM worth of _negative_ case pressure.


I think they ditched them in favor of the new fans they put on the H80i and H100i, which I think was a mistake. The new ones are quieter, but they just aren't the same.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You dont get it do you?


yeah like i said bumbo i get no leaks. if i was pushing i would get the leaks. jesus christ give me strength


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im sorry but my iq is 180 ; )))
> 
> Its higher than yours if you dont understand ;pp xDD


I call B.S.
Anyone that intelligent wouldn't run air cooling on a Vish


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I call B.S.
> Anyone that intelligent wouldn't run air cooling on a Vish


;ppp u dont kno wut u r talkin about XDDDD

Dont talk br0 =)))


----------



## gertruude

as kyad and i said thats pushing... listen to what people are telling u..we own these products lol bloody listen!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

You guys are ridiculous lol
Quote:


> Also why would people care if that was in pull? The air has still gone through the rad and then between the rad and fan frame. The pressure build up between the fan blades and rad is too high for it just to flow through nice and clean without leaks from the frames. THINK A LITTLE.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's in push, try again.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it either.
> 
> Great. Im starting to question the avarage IQ in this thread. Except for that one guy who had 140 or whatever.
> 
> Also why would people care if that was in pull? The air has still gone through the rad and then between the rad and fan frame. The pressure build up between the fan blades and rad is too high for it just to flow through nice and clean without leaks from the frames. THINK A LITTLE.
Click to expand...

If you're in pull, the only pressure between the blades and fins is _negative_.

Think about it for a minute.


----------



## gertruude

Reason i went with pulling instead of pushing is
1. cssorkinman recommended i tried pulling.
2. i didnt mind trying as i was losing alot of air when it was pushing. u could feel the air coming out from everywhere

best thi9ng i ever tried. gained over 5-10C depending on what clock i was


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i dont get leaks. Thats why i pull air into case = NO LEAKS
> 
> where do u read this crap







this guy is saying the same thing and i noticed myself too i tested it too so that is one of the reasons i don't use corsair fans.

skip to 7:30 and you will get your answer.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Reason i went with pulling instead of pushing is
> 1. cssorkinman recommended i tried pulling.
> 2. i didnt mind trying as i was losing alot of air when it was pushing. u could feel the air coming out from everywhere
> 
> best thing i ever tried. gained over 5-10C depending on what clock i was


It's Slightly different when you're in Push/Pull. My choices are now:

Exhaust: Vent GPU heat, but sacrifice some CPU temp. Extreme negative pressure.

Intake: Pull in cold air and make my CPU cooler, but throw GPU heat around. Extreme Positive pressure.

Currently, I'm Exhaust. CPU doesn't need the cooling as bad as my GPUs do.


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Kyad
Quote:


> In a push situation where it PUSHES the air through it creates a positive pressure between the rad fins and fanblades. Because of the rounded frames air escape between the frame and rad frame. This wouldnt happen if the fan frame was SQUARE so sealed off the whole thing.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Kyad
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In a push situation where it PUSHES the air through it creates a positive pressure between the rad fins and fanblades. Because of the rounded frames air escape between the frame and rad frame. This wouldnt happen if the fan frame was SQUARE so sealed off the whole thing.
Click to expand...

Duh, we've been telling you that the entire time. And that he wasn't doing Push.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's Slightly different when you're in Push/Pull. My choices are now:
> 
> Exhaust: Vent GPU heat, but sacrifice some CPU temp. Extreme negative pressure.
> 
> Intake: Pull in cold air and make my CPU cooler, but throw GPU heat around. Extreme Positive pressure.
> 
> Currently, I'm Exhaust. CPU doesn't need the cooling as bad as my GPUs do.


I k inda am in push pull lol. i got 2 200mm fans pushing air in and the 3 corsair fans pulling.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Man, this thread has gotten really petty the past few days...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Duh, we've been telling you that the entire time. And that he wasn't doing Push.


ok, sp you are telling that pull is better than push?

i use my fans under the radiator and pushing the heat out of the case. i don't see how it is possible that pull is better than push because when i connected them to my fan controller i felt a lot more air to push than to pull.

so explain why is pull better to me.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Man, this thread has gotten really petty the past few days...


Ya, well, people get that way sometimes. Hopefully it's over, and I don't need to drag everyone back on topic.


----------



## Ghost12

79 posts i just had to catch up on lol it is eating my bf3 time


----------



## Rangerjr1

Snapped this picture 1 hour ago. Back entrance lol.


----------



## Krusher33

I liked the one that came with my H60. I MIGHT still have it. Had a chip taken out of the housing though. Nothing an electrical tap couldn't fix.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Duh, we've been telling you that the entire time. And that he wasn't doing Push.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, sp you are telling that pull is better than push?
> 
> i use my fans under the radiator and pushing the heat out of the case. i don't see how it is possible that pull is better than push because when i connected them to my fan controller i felt a lot more air to push than to pull.
> 
> so explain why is pull better to me.
Click to expand...

Push disperses air.

Pull condenses air.

This always happens, on both sides of the fan, the question is which type do you want going through the Rad.




Airflow going right to left.

The other thing is that low-pressure fans, if trying to push through something, may just have it bounce back if it doesn't have enough pressure to go through if it's pushing. If it's pulling, then it will put more strain on the fan, but the air has to come from somewhere.

In the scenario of a computer case, I would rather have a fan on the back collecting air from everywhere and exhausting it into open space then a fan in the front filling the case with air to leave wherever it pleases. Same idea for a rad, just a lot smaller.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ok, sp you are telling that pull is better than push?
> 
> i use my fans under the radiator and pushing the heat out of the case. i don't see how it is possible that pull is better than push because when i connected them to my fan controller i felt a lot more air to push than to pull.
> 
> so explain why is pull better to me.


I believe the idea is under just Push the air accelerates into the fan blades but is blocked by the radiator fins.

With a "just pull" setup the fan forces the air to accelerate through the radiator fins due to the negative pressure created by the fans on the other side.

Edited: Nevermind, a picture is worth a thousand words ^









Also tested with a 140+ IQ, but definately not disiplined enough to use it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I believe the idea is under just Push the air accelerates into the fan blades but is blocked by the radiator fins.
> 
> With a "just pull" setup the fan forces the air to accelerate through the radiator fins due to the negative pressure created by the fans on the other side.
> 
> Yes, no?


Yes.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ok, sp you are telling that pull is better than push?
> 
> i use my fans under the radiator and pushing the heat out of the case. i don't see how it is possible that pull is better than push because when i connected them to my fan controller i felt a lot more air to push than to pull.
> 
> so explain why is pull better to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the idea is under just Push the air accelerates into the fan blades but is blocked by the radiator fins.
> 
> With a "just pull" setup the fan forces the air to accelerate through the radiator fins due to the negative pressure created by the fans on the other side.
> 
> Yes, no?
Click to expand...

And this.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Duh, we've been telling you that the entire time. And that he wasn't doing Push.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, sp you are telling that pull is better than push?
> 
> i use my fans under the radiator and pushing the heat out of the case. i don't see how it is possible that pull is better than push because when i connected them to my fan controller i felt a lot more air to push than to pull.
> 
> so explain why is pull better to me.
Click to expand...

You do know which fans they're referring to right?


----------



## hurricane28

okay thanks for the explanation guys









i will try it when i have my new case in about 1 or 2 weeks.

what i do not understand btw. is that i klocked my ram to 2000mhz it is fine and performs great, i can't set the NB any higher than 2250 and when i do set it to 2500 like the ht link is at, windows does not start and i have to change it back to 2250 :S i set the voltage to 1.2 volts or is that too high? i tried different voltages but no one was stable at all.

everything else is great except the NB.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay thanks for the explanation guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will try it when i have my new case in about 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> what i do not understand btw. is that i klocked my ram to 2000mhz it is fine and performs great, i can't set the NB any higher than 2250 and when i do set it to 2500 like the ht link is at, windows does not start and i have to change it back to 2250 :S i set the voltage to 1.2 volts or is that too high? i tried different voltages but no one was stable at all.
> 
> everything else is great except the NB.


Too low voltage on CPUNB. Try 1.25-1.3 or so.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Cant see crap lol


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay thanks for the explanation guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will try it when i have my new case in about 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> what i do not understand btw. is that i klocked my ram to 2000mhz it is fine and performs great, i can't set the NB any higher than 2250 and when i do set it to 2500 like the ht link is at, windows does not start and i have to change it back to 2250 :S i set the voltage to 1.2 volts or is that too high? i tried different voltages but no one was stable at all.
> 
> everything else is great except the NB.


You'll have to make sure you are changing the correct NB voltage.

I can't remember what it's labelled as on Gigabyte boards, but it might be CPU/NB (same as Asus) - this is the one you should change. You'll find it right above the CPU voltage in the BIOS.

You'll also find a NB Voltage which you don't need to touch, which has a stock setting of 1.1v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey I posted a problem that I was having yesterday, did anyone see it? If I try to push my voltage any higher than 1.46 I get a BSOD when running OCCT Instead of the standard duck quacking noise. Any ideas why?


Are you still using the CM Hyper Evo? It may be that temps shoot up faster than OCCT can register the temps, causing it to BSOD.

You should download the Blue Screen Viewer. It may tell you what the cause was. Or if you can get the BSOD code, then google what it relates to.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay thanks for the explanation guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will try it when i have my new case in about 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> what i do not understand btw. is that i klocked my ram to 2000mhz it is fine and performs great, i can't set the NB any higher than 2250 and when i do set it to 2500 like the ht link is at, windows does not start and i have to change it back to 2250 :S i set the voltage to 1.2 volts or is that too high? i tried different voltages but no one was stable at all.
> 
> everything else is great except the NB.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to make sure you are changing the correct NB voltage.
> 
> I can't remember what it's labelled as on Gigabyte boards, but it might be CPU/NB (same as Asus) - this is the one you should change. You'll find it right above the CPU voltage in the BIOS.
> 
> You'll also find a NB Voltage which you don't need to touch, which has a stock setting of 1.1v
Click to expand...

Exactly the same on Giga boards, but CPU/NB is offset, like CPU voltage. It's at the bottom of the Voltage section.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped this picture 1 hour ago. Back entrance lol.


If you are planning on sticking your rig out there you might hit 5.0 on air


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> If you are planning on sticking your rig out there you might hit 5.0 on air


haha LOL


----------



## hurricane28

cachemem.png 257k .png file


this is my new score









and yes i set the wrong voltage LOL i indeed need to use offsets and i am now stable at 2500 NB


----------



## hurricane28




----------



## LazarusIV

Hey all! Quick question for you big AMD brains in here! I'm picking out my next upgrade, I was going to go intel with a 3570K but Microcenter is having a sick sale on the 8320 and mobos so I decided to stick with AMD (which I'm really excited about). My build so far is a FX 8320 BE Processor paired with an Asus M5A99FX PRO with the rest of the stuff I have now (see sig rig).

What I'm trying to figure out is what set of RAM to get. I've always had issues with RAM, I'd like to get either 2X4GB or 2X8GB of 1866 RAM. I looked at the QVL for RAM for the motherboard and it's out of date. I like the G.SKILL Sniper set 2X4GB or 2X8GB. The 2X4GB set is on the QVL but not the 2X8GB set, will that be an issue?

As soon as I save up the money I'm going to be _running_ to Microcenter to get this, I cannot wait! I also plan on putting in a modest Alphacool loop when I can get the money, but that will probably be a while... This is an amazing thread, you guys are so helpful!


----------



## Da1Nonly

Just for curiosity, How big of a power supply do you really need to run a 5.0ghz 8320 running at a v-core of 1.56 and an overclocked gpu (1.3 volts 1150x1500) like mine? Im not saying Ive done it, just wondering if 700 watts will be enough..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Just for curiosity, How big of a power supply do you really need to run a 5.0ghz 8320 running at a v-core of 1.56 and an overclocked gpu (1.3 volts 1150x1500) like mine? Im not saying Ive done it, just wondering if 700 watts will be enough..


I fit a 5.2Ghz 8320 (1.65v) and 2 6970s at 940/1450 on a single TX750 v2. And was able to run FireStrike. Wattage isn't an issue.

What may be an issue is how (and if) the rails are split.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I fit a 5.2Ghz 8320 (1.65v) and 2 6970s at 940/1450 on a single TX750 v2. And was able to run FireStrike. Wattage isn't an issue.
> 
> What may be an issue is how (and if) the rails are split.


How would I figure this out or make sure this doesnt happen?


----------



## hurricane28

i was wrong i did not get stable on 2500 NB i set the voltage to 1.33 but no go, what is an save voltage with this mobo?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> How would I figure this out or make sure this doesnt happen?


What specific model of PSU do you have? U-75HA?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What specific model of PSU do you have? U-75HA?


Ive got this model. Its actually a 750 watt..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371049


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Ive got this model. Its actually a 750 watt..
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371049


4x 12V rails @ 40A should be enough. Even if you can not run them all at that amperage.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well my iq is 180 ;ppp[/quote
> 
> Well I consider IQ irrelevant. It is NOT a real world standard of intelligence.There is no correlation of intelligence with genes either.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Well I took your advice and went res/pump, 360 rad, CPU, 120 rad, back to res. Leak checked all night and all good. I see some little metallic flakes in my water so I am going to flush and drain, check and reapply the tim on CPU and finally fire it up and put a load on it. Yeah I'm probably going overboard with all the checks but I have learned its best to be patient and check everything meticulousy.


that is normal BUT now you need to take apart your blocks

next time you need to flush your rads especially but really flush everything. some people say vinegar solution. you can google it. ppl do all sorts of things soap chemicals ect however imo just make sure you flush it till the crap is out of it.(edit when you buy brand new stuff )

do this any time you buy something new or new to you, you never know what was in it. or how well it was cleaned.

i would recommend NEVER running ANY ( this includes a drop, a capfull ) bleach in your system. bleach is evil and it eats everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well i set my FSB to 250 and hit the multiplier to 20X so i get 5ghz
> 
> the ram is 1.65 volts at 2000mhz the max of my board.
> 
> i can't get the NB any higher than 2250 it crashes and windows an the bios is getting really unstable, i set the voltage to 1.2 but no go.
> 
> i think i will need NB cooler and RAM cooler to get it to work. the HT link is at 2500 that's fine no problems.
> 
> also CPU is getting much hotter i used to get 55c when i only used the multiplier but now it runt 75 so that's wayy to hot.
> 
> also i need another case because my fans of the radiator is hitting my ram so i need bigger case because of that.
> 
> i am thinking ordering an corsair obsidian 650D but im not quite sure.


umm on 8350 cpunb stock is 2400 >.>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I get a testbench pretty soon so ill do some overclocking with the best air flow ever! (since its not a case just a board to put motherboard on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Ill probably get 5GHz if the VRM isnt a problem. ill trust Kyad.
> 
> Pretty nice score btw!


fyi test benches suck for 24/7 you will have tons of dust
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is your 8350 clocked at with that custom loop? Remember, i dont have a noctua. I have the best CPU heatsink on the market with GOOD 140mm Noctua heatsink fans. We'll see how close i get.
> 
> And PROMISE me. If i get 5GHz stable 30Minutes or so on IBT you WILL post it in your sig!


1 i dont bet so no

2) ibt is nothing when you can run prime95 10+hours inplace large ffts ( the one that says max heat ) then ill buy it. but considering will full custom loop i @ 2 fan rad i hit 60ish ... you dont stand a chance.

only liquid cooler you can come close to is a single fan rad ( think about it all air is, is a a single fan rad. ) nothing more. and since i have water actively transferring heat through out the system and i dont wait on convection to push the heat out ( fyi heat only travels in one direction hot TO cold it never goes the other way {it is an important part of the refrigeration cycle and i am an hvac service tech this is why i know this }
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Test benches give terrible airflow because there literally isn't any airflow. Make sure you put some fans nearby to move the air otherwise you will end up with hotspots.
> 
> Test benches are purely for the convenience of access, they are not supposed to provide good airflow or cooling.
> 
> Paladine


+10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey I posted a problem that I was having yesterday, did anyone see it? If I try to push my voltage any higher than 1.46 I get a BSOD when running OCCT Instead of the standard duck quacking noise. Any ideas why?


sorry i dont sounds like you are not stable to me .
+your chip may not like that much volts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> There was a post in this thread somewhere about adjusting CPU/NB volts and or frequency to increase OC. I can't seem to find it amidst the 1000's of posts. Can someone locate it for me? If I remember it also had it's own thread.
> 
> Whats the minimum volts you can run CPU/NB on with stock speeds?


1.1v is my stock v according to amd safe on air to 1.4v cpu/nb you can google amd fx ocing guide and there is a guide from amd that has all safe volts on air and extream cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the sp120 high performance fans are unreal


best fans i have ever seen ( there are silverstones that are rated much higher but db is unreal ) is from swiftech came with my water cooling kit. not the quietest but i dont mine you can use fan controller but the amount of air they move is unreal + they are only 6.99
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Man, this thread has gotten really petty the past few days...


yea... sad huh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey all! Quick question for you big AMD brains in here! I'm picking out my next upgrade, I was going to go intel with a 3570K but Microcenter is having a sick sale on the 8320 and mobos so I decided to stick with AMD (which I'm really excited about). My build so far is a FX 8320 BE Processor paired with an Asus M5A99FX PRO with the rest of the stuff I have now (see sig rig).
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is what set of RAM to get. I've always had issues with RAM, I'd like to get either 2X4GB or 2X8GB of 1866 RAM. I looked at the QVL for RAM for the motherboard and it's out of date. I like the G.SKILL Sniper set 2X4GB or 2X8GB. The 2X4GB set is on the QVL but not the 2X8GB set, will that be an issue?
> 
> As soon as I save up the money I'm going to be _running_ to Microcenter to get this, I cannot wait! I also plan on putting in a modest Alphacool loop when I can get the money, but that will probably be a while... This is an amazing thread, you guys are so helpful!


if you want to of i would recommend a different board but that is just my preference saberkitty is my reccomendation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> How would I figure this out or make sure this doesnt happen?


get a seasonic they use single rails ( on their x- series)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped this picture 1 hour ago. Back entrance lol.


If you could build your computer into the window sash your ambients would be so low you would not need any internal cooling.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is normal BUT now you need to take apart your blocks
> 
> next time you need to flush your rads especially but really flush everything. some people say vinegar solution. you can google it. ppl do all sorts of things soap chemicals ect however imo just make sure you flush it till the crap is out of it.
> 
> do this any time you buy something new or new to you, you never know what was in it. or how well it was cleaned.
> 
> i would recommend NEVER running ANY ( this includes a drop, a capfull ) bleach in your system. bleach is evil and it eats everything.
> umm on 8350 cpunb stock is 2400 >.>
> fyi test benches suck for 24/7 you will have tons of dust
> 1 i dont bet so no
> 
> when you can run prime95 10+hours inplace large ffts ( the one that says max heat ) then ill buy it. but considering will full custom loop i @ 2 fan rad i hit 60ish ... you dont stand a chance.
> 
> only liquid cooler you can come close to is a single fan rad ( think about it it has a single fan on it. ) nothing more. and since i have water actively transferring heat through out the system and i dont wait on convection to push the heat out ( fyi heat only travels in one direction hot TO cold it never goes the other way {it is an important part of the refrigeration cycle and i am an hvac service tech this is why i know this }
> +10
> sorry i dont sounds like you are not stable to me .
> +your chip may not like that much volts
> 1.1v is my stock v according to amd safe on air to 1.4v cpu/nb you can google amd fx ocing guide and there is a guide from amd that has all safe volts on air and extream cooling
> best fans i have ever seen ( there are silverstones that are rated much higher but db is unreal ) is from swiftech came with my water cooling kit. not the quietest but i dont mine you can use fan controller but the amount of air they move is unreal + they are only 6.99
> yea... sad huh
> if you want to of i would recommend a different board but that is just my preference saberkitty is my reccomendation
> get a seasonic they use single rails ( on their x- series)


Yes i know that, so why is it crashing on me when i set it to 2500 with voltage to 1.4?

The rest is stable i was playing games for 2 hours and zero problems, could it be that it gets too hot?

Or is it the mobo that cannot handle anymore?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i know that, so why is it crashing on me when i set it to 2500 with voltage to 1.4?
> 
> The rest is stable i was playing games for 2 hours and zero problems, could it be that it gets too hot?
> 
> Or is it the mobo that cannot handle anymore?


my chip hates 1.35+
i can feel it running slower. as i said my chip is stable @ 2600 @ 1.25v you are using fsb and your chip may not like 250. many vishara have dead spots and spot they dont like in fsb. more importantly why are you clocking with fsb? are you ocing your ram????

if not i would just go back to stock fsb and use multi

i have yet to find a stable fsb oc for my chip. it just may not like it


----------



## Vaub

Anyone know a good 80mm fan (whisper quiet) that I could use for active VRMs cooling?
I changed my case and my H80i is creating a "dead-spot" for airflow on the VRM / NB heatsink of my CHV-z which now goes near 65C at load instead of 45C with my old setup.

Thank for the help!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Anyone know a good 80mm fan (whisper quiet) that I could use for active VRMs cooling?
> I changed my case and my H80i is creating a "dead-spot" for airflow on the VRM / NB heatsink of my CHV-z which now goes near 65C at load instead of 45C with my old setup.
> 
> Thank for the help!


sorry i cant help but frozen cpu has a great stock of fans and most have full specs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my chip hates 1.35+
> i can feel it running slower. as i said my chip is stable @ 2600 @ 1.25v you are using fsb and your chip may not like 250. many vishara have dead spots and spot they dont like in fsb. more importantly why are you clocking with fsb? are you ocing your ram????
> 
> if not i would just go back to stock fsb and use multi
> 
> i have yet to find a stable fsb oc for my chip. it just may not like it


yes i have my ram running at 2000mhz the max my mobo can handle.

i think i will need to get stock ram an overclock the NB i think it gains more performance than ram does.


----------



## hurricane28

yup my physics score gained a lot http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6336826


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yup my physics score gained a lot http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6336826


Are you sure you cant break 10k P score with that 660ti? Or have you hit the OC wall already with it?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you sure you cant break 10k P score with that 660ti? Or have you hit the OC wall already with it?


well i don't know LOL

it depends on its mood i guess because yesterday i could get a much higher graphics score.

it depends how i threat it yesterday i warmed it up a little by running different tests and benchmarks now i did not so i will try if i can


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Just for curiosity, How big of a power supply do you really need to run a 5.0ghz 8320 running at a v-core of 1.56 and an overclocked gpu (1.3 volts 1150x1500) like mine? Im not saying Ive done it, just wondering if 700 watts will be enough..


Like the others said it should be plenty. I had my 6970 at 1.35v and the done a bench with the 8350 at 1.6v and my 630w did fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Anyone know a good 80mm fan (whisper quiet) that I could use for active VRMs cooling?
> I changed my case and my H80i is creating a "dead-spot" for airflow on the VRM / NB heatsink of my CHV-z which now goes near 65C at load instead of 45C with my old setup.
> 
> Thank for the help!


I'm using a pair of these to cool the VRM's on my GPU and they've been fantastic. Much quieter than fans I had there originally. http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=68294#CustomerReviews

Crappy pic but just showing proof that I have them:


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Man, this thread has gotten really petty the past few days...


LOL..sure, would have to agree..but no biggie..bound to happen once in a while.. could be worse. Love this thread though


----------



## Monty68

I finally gave up on my MSI 990FX board, was just so much hassle trying to get anything stable for my 8350. So I exchanged it for a Sabertooth board.
Much happier although soooo much more to twiddle with in the BIOS, But what I have found since just changing the mobo is HEAT!!

Even at idle, it now reports 40, where is with the MSI it was normally around 34, and at load even though I am stable at 4.5 I'm hitting
nearly 70 on the CPU and VCORE almost hit 80. I've added an extra 120mm fan to the side of my case to blow cool air towards the VRM's
and CPU which has helped a little.

Wondering if the MSI board was under reporting temp hence the stabilty issues?


----------



## Novody-3

[/URL]

I have 93C under IBT between socket and Mosfets (infrared theremo) that heats up my cpu and mainboard damm...

I think i buy a sabertooth


----------



## Novody-3

Dp sry


----------



## buddha743

Sorry my English is very bad words may sound small island economies do not know I'm from Taiwan freedom quite good I hope you come to Taiwan to play

My Computer

AMD
CPU: 8120

7950 two graphics cards



Game screen
Dead Space 3




Crysis 3




Tomb Raider



Resident Evil 6


My computer is not a good incompetence!!

Waiting for AMD_FX8550


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> I finally gave up on my MSI 990FX board, was just so much hassle trying to get anything stable for my 8350. So I exchanged it for a Sabertooth board.
> Much happier although soooo much more to twiddle with in the BIOS, But what I have found since just changing the mobo is HEAT!!
> 
> Even at idle, it now reports 40, where is with the MSI it was normally around 34, and at load even though I am stable at 4.5 I'm hitting
> nearly 70 on the CPU and VCORE almost hit 80. I've added an extra 120mm fan to the side of my case to blow cool air towards the VRM's
> and CPU which has helped a little.
> 
> Wondering if the MSI board was under reporting temp hence the stabilty issues?


I fell like it's common people find Sabertooth to be warmer than their previous board. It can all be quickly cooled down with having a fan on the VRM's.


----------



## WarMunkey

@buddha nice rig,I see you have a mini tornadoe for a PC lol never seen that many fans on one pc.. Should be able to overclock like crazy, I've spotted quite a bit of dust in that thing, probably should blow some out soon man


----------



## Monty68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I fell like it's common people find Sabertooth to be warmer than their previous board. It can all be quickly cooled down with having a fan on the VRM's.


I has an 80mm fan kicking about, anj suggestions on the best way I could mount this on the VRM's?


----------



## The Storm

How is everyone monitoring your vrm temps?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I fell like it's common people find Sabertooth to be warmer than their previous board. It can all be quickly cooled down with having a fan on the VRM's.
> 
> 
> 
> I has an 80mm fan kicking about, anj suggestions on the best way I could mount this on the VRM's?
Click to expand...

There are several methods. Hot topic in the Sabertooth thread right now actually: http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/4600_50#post_19684953


----------



## The Storm

Are you using software to get the temps or temp gun?


----------



## Krusher33

hwmonitor


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> How is everyone monitoring your vrm temps?


i use sabertooth R2.0 asus suite temp radar


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> hwmonitor


hwmonitor is really crap. i used to use it all the time but it mis reports some voltages and temps. hwinfo64 is better


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> hwmonitor


Which reading is the vrm's? Mine just shows the cores, CPU and Mainboard, but I am using an old version of it too


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Which reading is the vrm's? Mine just shows the cores, CPU and Mainboard, but I am using an old version of it too


dude use temp radar in suite or use hwinfo64. it may say disable the temps but dont and it gives u every temp ont he board


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Just picked up a CoolerMaster 80ST1 silent fan to go behind CPU today, not sure what sort of difference it will make but since the CM690 II supports it I figured what the hell, can't have too many fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously need to consider a fan controller at some point though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


thats my next buy lol. get my 380A koolance in morning so may get fan controller next week


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dude use temp radar in suite or use hwinfo64. it may say disable the temps but dont and it gives u every temp ont he board


Im on windows 8 and it wont even let me install ai suite. I told HWinfo to disable the temps previously, maybe I can change that back or delete and reinstall the program.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Im on windows 8 and it wont even let me install ai suite. I told HWinfo to disable the temps previously, maybe I can change that back or delete and reinstall the program.


no need to delete everytime u use it it gives u the option. unless u ticked dont ask again ....doh!!


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no need to delete everytime u use it it gives u the option. unless u ticked dont ask again ....doh!!


Ok I got it to work, is it the NB HT temp?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ok I got it to work, is it the NB HT temp?


no its vcore 1 on mine buddy


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> hwmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> hwmonitor is really crap. i used to use it all the time but it mis reports some voltages and temps. hwinfo64 is better
Click to expand...

My bad. I'm using hwinfo. I get them confused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> hwmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> Which reading is the vrm's? Mine just shows the cores, CPU and Mainboard, but I am using an old version of it too
Click to expand...

Sorry. I meant hwinfo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Just picked up a CoolerMaster 80ST1 silent fan to go behind CPU today, not sure what sort of difference it will make but since the CM690 II supports it I figured what the hell, can't have too many fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously need to consider a fan controller at some point though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine
> 
> 
> 
> thats my next buy lol. get my 380A koolance in morning so may get fan controller next week
Click to expand...

Dude... you'll like the 380A.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dude... you'll like the 380A.


I bloody hope so







if i get at least 5C off my temps now ill be happy


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no its vcore 1 on mine buddy


OK thanks, my CPU seems to like lots of volts to stay stable, so I was worried about the vrm temps, now I can watch them









My cpu like lots of volts to stay stable but still playing, temps are no longer an issue at this point lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> OK thanks, my CPU seems to like lots of volts to stay stable, so I was worried about the vrm temps, now I can watch them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cpu like lots of volts to stay stable but still playing, temps are no longer an issue at this point lol.


hehe nice one. i think it only goes high on 4.8ghz and over, though i could be wrong


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Dude... you'll like the 380A.
> 
> 
> 
> I bloody hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i get at least 5C off my temps now ill be happy
Click to expand...

Let us know. I saw massive drop in mine but I made other changes.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Let us know. I saw massive drop in mine but I made other changes.


well its the last upgrade for watercooling for awhile. Ive already made changes to barb sizes and pump n res. temps have already decreased 8C-10C from stock Rs360 lol

thats why im going to be happy at only 5C







though secretly im expecting a bit more lol. if i set sights too high then im going to be disappointed


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well its the last upgrade for watercooling for awhile. Ive already made changes to barb sizes and pump n res. temps have already decreased 8C-10C from stock Rs360 lol
> 
> thats why im going to be happy at only 5C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though secretly im expecting a bit more lol. if i set sights too high then im going to be disappointed


I think I am the same way with things, I am say im happy with one thing but secretly want and or expect a little more


----------



## The Storm

I should have been paying attention when everyone was talking about vrm temps, what is acceptable and or normal, and what is too high? Or is this still a debating topic and no definite answer yet?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I should have been paying attention when everyone was talking about vrm temps, what is acceptable and or normal, and what is too high? Or is this still a debating topic and no definite answer yet?


VRMs are quite durable. Theyll throttle before any damage is done. But try to keep it below 85C.


----------



## Krusher33

And the theory is that the lower you can get your vrm temps, the lower your cpu's socket temp will be too.


----------



## Dorkstar

I've been having some odd issues, and figured you guys might be able to lend a hand. I've been working on my first real overclock, however I've had some issues that happened once before begin to show up again.

So what's the issue?
I got this new build about 4 weeks ago, after having a GPU RMAed I got it back up and running. However, once I went into windows and attempted to open GPU-Z the system would freeze. I'd have to power it off, unplug the PSU, and wait until the cap's discharged before starting it back up. Eventually that issue just went away magically. Fast forward to today. I changed the CPU multiplier by the stock 17.5 to 21.5 using AOD and seemed to be running steady after a few failed runs at 22. So I set up prime 95 and went to bed to make sure it would hold overnight before messing with voltages. I came back this morning and it apparently had crashed. No big deal, I'd just start over at 21 and see how that went. However, now CoreTemp won't load. So, I installed HWMonitor, opened it up just fine, but it only displayed temperatures for my HDD, that was it.
I decided to go back into the BIOS and downclock it to 20.5 (Oh I earlier decided to change the multiplier in the BIOS rather than AOD), and once I rebooted my temps were all back in HWMonitor, however it appears my multiplier isn't saving? I'm now aslo able to boot up CoreTemp, and under a full load with Prime95 it appears to be back to the stock multiplier.

Specs:
CPU: AMD FX-8320
Cooling: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
GPU: Gigabyte HD7950
PSU: Toughpower XT 1275 Platinum
RAM: 2x4GB of Patriot Viper Extreme @ 1600mhz (stock)

Any thoughts? Here's a few pictures of my current settings, let me know if you notice anything out of place, or need any additional info.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I've been having some odd issues, and figured you guys might be able to lend a hand. I've been working on my first real overclock, however I've had some issues that happened once before begin to show up again.
> 
> So what's the issue?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got this new build about 4 weeks ago, after having a GPU RMAed I got it back up and running. However, once I went into windows and attempted to open GPU-Z the system would freeze. I'd have to power it off, unplug the PSU, and wait until the cap's discharged before starting it back up. Eventually that issue just went away magically. Fast forward to today. I changed the CPU multiplier by the stock 17.5 to 21.5 using AOD and seemed to be running steady after a few failed runs at 22. So I set up prime 95 and went to bed to make sure it would hold overnight before messing with voltages. I came back this morning and it apparently had crashed. No big deal, I'd just start over at 21 and see how that went. However, now CoreTemp won't load. So, I installed HWMonitor, opened it up just fine, but it only displayed temperatures for my HDD, that was it.
> I decided to go back into the BIOS and downclock it to 20.5 (Oh I earlier decided to change the multiplier in the BIOS rather than AOD), and once I rebooted my temps were all back in HWMonitor, however it appears my multiplier isn't saving? I'm now aslo able to boot up CoreTemp, and under a full load with Prime95 it appears to be back to the stock multiplier.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: AMD FX-8320
> Cooling: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
> Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
> GPU: Gigabyte HD7950
> PSU: Toughpower XT 1275 Platinum
> RAM: 2x4GB of Patriot Viper Extreme @ 1600mhz (stock)
> 
> Any thoughts? Here's a few pictures of my current settings, let me know if you notice anything out of place, or need any additional info.


I'd say get rid of AMD Overdrive. Not sure on others views of it, but it's been super glitchy for me any time I've used it. Even had to remove it from my Laptop as it was causing random crashes. Just practice OCing through the BIOS and you'll be ok. Might even want to Load Optimal Defaults in the BIOS after AOD is Uninstalled and start fresh there too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I've been having some odd issues, and figured you guys might be able to lend a hand. I've been working on my first real overclock, however I've had some issues that happened once before begin to show up again.
> 
> So what's the issue?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I got this new build about 4 weeks ago, after having a GPU RMAed I got it back up and running. However, once I went into windows and attempted to open GPU-Z the system would freeze. I'd have to power it off, unplug the PSU, and wait until the cap's discharged before starting it back up. Eventually that issue just went away magically. Fast forward to today. I changed the CPU multiplier by the stock 17.5 to 21.5 using AOD and seemed to be running steady after a few failed runs at 22. So I set up prime 95 and went to bed to make sure it would hold overnight before messing with voltages. I came back this morning and it apparently had crashed. No big deal, I'd just start over at 21 and see how that went. However, now CoreTemp won't load. So, I installed HWMonitor, opened it up just fine, but it only displayed temperatures for my HDD, that was it.
> I decided to go back into the BIOS and downclock it to 20.5 (Oh I earlier decided to change the multiplier in the BIOS rather than AOD), and once I rebooted my temps were all back in HWMonitor, however it appears my multiplier isn't saving? I'm now aslo able to boot up CoreTemp, and under a full load with Prime95 it appears to be back to the stock multiplier.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: AMD FX-8320
> Cooling: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
> Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
> GPU: Gigabyte HD7950
> PSU: Toughpower XT 1275 Platinum
> RAM: 2x4GB of Patriot Viper Extreme @ 1600mhz (stock)
> 
> Any thoughts? Here's a few pictures of my current settings, let me know if you notice anything out of place, or need any additional info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say get rid of AMD Overdrive. Not sure on others views of it, but it's been super glitchy for me any time I've used it. Even had to remove it from my Laptop as it was causing random crashes. Just practice OCing through the BIOS and you'll be ok. Might even want to Load Optimal Defaults in the BIOS after AOD is Uninstalled and start fresh there too.
Click to expand...

Well, it's fine as JustAnotherStressTest that you can run your CPU though, and the diagram thing is nice. I wouldn't use it for overclocking though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> I finally gave up on my MSI 990FX board, was just so much hassle trying to get anything stable for my 8350. So I exchanged it for a Sabertooth board.
> Much happier although soooo much more to twiddle with in the BIOS, But what I have found since just changing the mobo is HEAT!!
> 
> Even at idle, it now reports 40, where is with the MSI it was normally around 34, and at load even though I am stable at 4.5 I'm hitting
> nearly 70 on the CPU and VCORE almost hit 80. I've added an extra 120mm fan to the side of my case to blow cool air towards the VRM's
> and CPU which has helped a little.
> 
> Wondering if the MSI board was under reporting temp hence the stabilty issues?


Some reviewers have found that by using a multimeter , they have found the ASUS boards tend to underreport voltages. up to .1 volts on the cpu - per one reviewer. In addition, MSI's default voltages for cpu-nb and ht are much lower than on my CHV-z. You can knock a little v off of the cpu nb setting and drop a couple degrees off the cpu temp. on the ASUS.
Your findings are much like mine. The asus system runs much hotter.

I get higher clocks with better temps on the MSI rig than the ASUS.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I've been having some odd issues, and figured you guys might be able to lend a hand. I've been working on my first real overclock, however I've had some issues that happened once before begin to show up again.
> 
> So what's the issue?
> I got this new build about 4 weeks ago, after having a GPU RMAed I got it back up and running. However, once I went into windows and attempted to open GPU-Z the system would freeze. I'd have to power it off, unplug the PSU, and wait until the cap's discharged before starting it back up. Eventually that issue just went away magically. Fast forward to today. I changed the CPU multiplier by the stock 17.5 to 21.5 using AOD and seemed to be running steady after a few failed runs at 22. So I set up prime 95 and went to bed to make sure it would hold overnight before messing with voltages. I came back this morning and it apparently had crashed. No big deal, I'd just start over at 21 and see how that went. However, now CoreTemp won't load. So, I installed HWMonitor, opened it up just fine, but it only displayed temperatures for my HDD, that was it.
> I decided to go back into the BIOS and downclock it to 20.5 (Oh I earlier decided to change the multiplier in the BIOS rather than AOD), and once I rebooted my temps were all back in HWMonitor, however it appears my multiplier isn't saving? I'm now aslo able to boot up CoreTemp, and under a full load with Prime95 it appears to be back to the stock multiplier.
> 
> Specs:
> CPU: AMD FX-8320
> Cooling: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
> Mobo: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
> GPU: Gigabyte HD7950
> PSU: Toughpower XT 1275 Platinum
> RAM: 2x4GB of Patriot Viper Extreme @ 1600mhz (stock)
> 
> Any thoughts? Here's a few pictures of my current settings, let me know if you notice anything out of place, or need any additional info.


are you using the AMd sata driver? if so rollback to msahci driver. Amd driver is known to have tons of errors with certain equipment. also look into your storage components and ram. it sounds to me like your fighting an uphill battle against unstable ram and or a faulty storage system.


----------



## Dorkstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> are you using the AMd sata driver? if so rollback to msahci driver. Amd driver is known to have tons of errors with certain equipment. also look into your storage components and ram. it sounds to me like your fighting an uphill battle against unstable ram and or a faulty storage system.


I'll have to check that out. I'm not sure off the top of my head, I had a lot of issues with the sata ports with this motherboard. When I flashed the BIOS two days ago I couldn't get windows to recognize my RAID configuration. I had to revert to an older BIOS and then flash it back to the latest, after that they appeared. I'm not sure if it's the board or what, but anything related to SATA has been a royal pain with this one.

I disabled a few additional power saving features, and realized I was overclocking under the boost settings rather than the "cpu clock ratio". Since changing that, I'm getting my actual overclock reported in CPU-Z, and temps are displaying just fine.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Some reviewers have found that by using a multimeter , they have found the ASUS boards tend to underreport voltages. up to .1 volts on the cpu - per one reviewer. In addition, MSI's default voltages for cpu-nb and ht are much lower than on my CHV-z. You can knock a little v off of the cpu nb setting and drop a couple degrees off the cpu temp. on the ASUS.
> Your findings are much like mine. The asus system runs much hotter.
> 
> I get higher clocks with better temps on the MSI rig than the ASUS.


I've heard this (about *Asus boards actually feeding *higher* voltages through the vrm's to the various components*) and some here have reported that too.. at least having heard about it.

*Just how true is this and how impacting is it too? What does this mean in the real world and should there be anything I (or we - us Asus mobo users) do about this?* a .1v increase can be quite a bit in many cases...I haven't been having any heating issues with my board(s) or vrm's ,so that is good but curious if there is anything I should do or watch to compensate for this?
Thanks to any and all that can help on this!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> I'll have to check that out. I'm not sure off the top of my head, I had a lot of issues with the sata ports with this motherboard. When I flashed the BIOS two days ago I couldn't get windows to recognize my RAID configuration. I had to revert to an older BIOS and then flash it back to the latest, after that they appeared. I'm not sure if it's the board or what, but anything related to SATA has been a royal pain with this one.
> 
> I disabled a few additional power saving features, and realized I was overclocking under the boost settings rather than the "cpu clock ratio". Since changing that, I'm getting my actual overclock reported in CPU-Z, and temps are displaying just fine.


ahh, well that would explain a lot.

when a bios is updated the raid firmware can be updated aswell. When this happens a rebuild of the raid array (rebuild not format, delete the array and remake it) might be needed due to the new functions of the raid firmware.

if you can, I would suggest a array rebuild and reinstall. you might have a completely corrupt installation.

on top of that, get a boot able copy of memtest86+ and run that while you sleep for around 8:thumb:hrs... be sure your ram is a stable as can be... you don't want to chase your tail.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> How is everyone monitoring your vrm temps?


I use ASUS Suite and record the temps while I'm stressing.

Whats the max safe temp for them?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I use ASUS Suite and record the temps while I'm stressing.
> 
> Whats the max safe temp for them?


Wouldnt go over 85C. The VRM throttles before they take any damage anyways.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And the theory is that the lower you can get your vrm temps, the lower your cpu's socket temp will be too.


Put a fan on the back of the cpu socket, VRM and socket temp goes down also.


----------



## Krusher33

My board is sitting on a bench box with the 2 rads underneath. The end result would be warm air blowing into the socket from one of the rads.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And the theory is that the lower you can get your vrm temps, the lower your cpu's socket temp will be too.


it isnt so much a theory as it is physics. you can also lower your cpu socket and lower vrm temps ( dont believe me next time it snows stick your rad out there and watch them stay lower ) vrms are so close to the socket they share a relationship with each other temp wise. only so much one can go up or down before they affect each other also they have alot of copper running from/to them which is an excellent temp medium ..

the lower you can get one. the lower the other will stay


----------



## AlderonnX

I have been rolling this 8350 for about a month now... Seems to be a bit better then the i5 2500K i sold to purchase it. I'll join the club once I get the Water on this thing....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> I have been rolling this 8350 for about a month now... Seems to be a bit better then the i5 2500K i sold to purchase it. I'll join the club once I get the Water on this thing....


another converted to the amd team !~~~~

welcome


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> I have been rolling this 8350 for about a month now... Seems to be a bit better then the i5 2500K i sold to purchase it. I'll join the club once I get the Water on this thing....


But you own it, and it's in a rig you use, that means you're already a member.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> I have been rolling this 8350 for about a month now... Seems to be a bit better then the i5 2500K i sold to purchase it. I'll join the club once I get the Water on this thing....


Wow a convert.....Welcome brother


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by hucklebuck
> 
> I use ASUS Suite and record the temps while I'm stressing.
> 
> Whats the max safe temp for them?
> 
> Wouldnt go over 85C. The VRM throttles before they take any damage anyways.


85C? holy shxxx my goes to 93C without case fans 103C


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> I have been rolling this 8350 for about a month now... Seems to be a bit better then the i5 2500K i sold to purchase it. I'll join the club once I get the Water on this thing....


welcome man! welcome to the other side of reality


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> 85C? holy shxxx my goes to 93C without case fans 103C


bloody hell. at 4.9ghz what im currently at i get 45C tops full load. i got a small fan on it though


----------



## MadGoat

With this little fan mine tops out at 50c @ full load 1.52v after about 2 hours.


----------



## Vlackrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> VRMs are quite durable. Theyll throttle before any damage is done. But try to keep it below 85C.


Nice info, thanks. My VRM only hit 62c


----------



## Novody-3

its on water.... and only 1.35V @4200 8320FX but real hot

i dont know whats wrong...


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ahh, well that would explain a lot.
> 
> when a bios is updated the raid firmware can be updated aswell. When this happens a rebuild of the raid array (rebuild not format, delete the array and remake it) might be needed due to the new functions of the raid firmware.
> 
> if you can, I would suggest a array rebuild and reinstall. you might have a completely corrupt installation.
> 
> on top of that, get a boot able copy of memtest86+ and run that while you sleep for around 8:thumb:hrs... be sure your ram is a stable as can be... you don't want to chase your tail.


Just in case it's not generally known, Memtest86+ has released V5.00rc1. It comes with alot of changes =

- Added support for up to 2 TB of RAM on X64 CPUs
- Added experimental SMT support up to 32 cores
- Added complete detection for memory controllers.
- Added Motherboard Manufacturer & Model reporting
- Added CPU temperature reporting
- Added enhanced Fail Safe Mode (Press F1 at startup)
- Added support for Intel "Sandy Bridge-E" CPUs
- Added support for Intel "Ivy Bridge" CPUs
- Added preliminary support for Intel "Haswell" CPUs
- Added preliminary support for Intel "Haswell-ULT" CPUs
- Added support for AMD "Kabini" (K16) CPUs
- Added support for AMD "Bulldozer" CPUs
- Added support for AMD "Trinity" CPUs
- Added support for AMD E-/C-/G-/Z- "Bobcat" CPUs
- Added support for Intel Atom "Pineview" CPUs
- Added support for Intel Atom "Cedar Trail" CPUs
- Added SPD detection on most AMD Chipsets
- Enforced Coreboot support
- Optimized run time for faster memory error detection
- Rewriten lots of memory timings detection code
- Corrected bugs, bugs and more bugs

They really need beta testers and feedback on the forum so they can get any last bugs out and get the final release out the door! Can I get the members of OCN to help out?

http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/73-Memtest86-Official-forum


----------



## AsanteSoul

I plan on getting two 7950's only if my ax 650 could power the two cards xfired along with an oc of about 4.8 ghz....the question is...will my psu be able to handle it all? I'm still playing around with my oc to see if I can use less voltage...but, that will take some more tinkering..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> I plan on getting two 7950's only if my ax 650 could power the two cards xfired along with an oc of about 4.8 ghz....the question is...will my psu be able to handle it all? I'm still playing around with my oc to see if I can use less voltage...but, that will take some more tinkering..


nope it will not.

u are OCing ur CPU and ur GPU or crossfire than at leas u need 750 watts

with those 2 cards and a heavy overclock you will drawl more than 300 watts and remember PSU is at its best when it is loaded to 50% so u need at least 750 watts


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this little fan mine tops out at 50c @ full load 1.52v after about 2 hours.


How did you mount this fan? Seems nice and clean


----------



## Novody-3

My system needs 480watt with ibt and furemark.
Test it with a kill a watt


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> My system needs 480watt with ibt and furemark.
> Test it with a kill a watt


well now you know that why are u powering your system with 750 watts?

that's not enough, well it can handle it fine but when you have some over capacity it will last longer and save you on the electric bill


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well now you know that why are u powering your system with 750 watts?
> 
> that's not enough, well it can handle it fine but when you have some over capacity it will last longer and save you on the electric bill


It has LOADS of more capacity. He can basically run a second graphics card on the left over watts. And its not like it will die until he wants a new PSU anyways. Electrical bill? That is decided by the efficiency of the PSU.

If its a 750W or a 1000W power supply and both are 80% effective the power bill will still be the same because he still draws the same amount of watts through the wall.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> I have been rolling this 8350 for about a month now... Seems to be a bit better then the i5 2500K i sold to purchase it. I'll join the club once I get the Water on this thing....


Welcome to the club, please ask questions, your AMD chip will be a fun adventure for you if you like to fiddle with settings


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> With this little fan mine tops out at 50c @ full load 1.52v after about 2 hours.


What kind of fan is that and how do you have it mounted?


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It has LOADS of more capacity. He can basically run a second graphics card on the left over watts. And its not like it will die until he wants a new PSU anyways. Electrical bill? That is decided by the efficiency of the PSU.
> 
> If its a 750W or a 1000W power supply and both are 80% effective the power bill will still be the same because he still draws the same amount of watts through the wall.


I hope its will work with a sceond card i will buy it on next month







and thats my CPU dosent bottleneck it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It has LOADS of more capacity. He can basically run a second graphics card on the left over watts. And its not like it will die until he wants a new PSU anyways. Electrical bill? That is decided by the efficiency of the PSU.
> 
> If its a 750W or a 1000W power supply and both are 80% effective the power bill will still be the same because he still draws the same amount of watts through the wall.


well yeah it can power it just fine and the power is not the issue here like i said power supply is at its best when loaded to 50%

and its not just the CPU and GPU also u have your usb things and HDD's it all Somme's up u know.

so if the system draws 480 watts than u need at least 750 watts because it is more efficient so when you get 1200 watts seasonic it will not be more efficient because it does nothing at all. as a matter a fact the 750 will be save more money because it is more efficient.
its logical sense.

look at my links i post here. i did some research on them and that's why i have 850 watts PSU because it will last a lot longer because it is at its best now.

and yes 80+ is more efficient but it must be 80+ gold or platinum to notice the difference.


----------



## jskrypt

This is my case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139018&Tpk=corsair%20200r%5c&IsVirtualParent=1

I am using a Corsair H60 in push pull and any attempt to overclock the 8350 past 4.2 is completely unstable. Even stock settings are getting near mid 50's under load.
Board:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_LE_R20/
Memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468

These are the coolers I am looking at:
http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-H100i/dp/B009ZN2NH6

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

The list on the front doesn't have NH D14 used and there are multiple h100's.

Will the H100i work with my case? If I did the math correctly, 52 millimeters is just over 2 inches of clearance needed for a top mounted radiator with just push or pull.

The NH D14 will definitely fit.

Lastly, what cooler do you guys suggest? I want at least a 4.5 overclock god willing. I already bought 2 of these chips (~400 US). One died with amd overdrive auto-clock. This is my last attempt with Vishera if i cannot get a decent overclock with good coolers. I don't know what to do but cry.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Just in case it's not generally known, Memtest86+ has released V5.00rc1. It comes with alot of changes =
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Added support for up to 2 TB of RAM on X64 CPUs
> - Added experimental SMT support up to 32 cores
> - Added complete detection for memory controllers.
> - Added Motherboard Manufacturer & Model reporting
> - Added CPU temperature reporting
> - Added enhanced Fail Safe Mode (Press F1 at startup)
> - Added support for Intel "Sandy Bridge-E" CPUs
> - Added support for Intel "Ivy Bridge" CPUs
> - Added preliminary support for Intel "Haswell" CPUs
> - Added preliminary support for Intel "Haswell-ULT" CPUs
> - Added support for AMD "Kabini" (K16) CPUs
> - Added support for AMD "Bulldozer" CPUs
> - Added support for AMD "Trinity" CPUs
> - Added support for AMD E-/C-/G-/Z- "Bobcat" CPUs
> - Added support for Intel Atom "Pineview" CPUs
> - Added support for Intel Atom "Cedar Trail" CPUs
> - Added SPD detection on most AMD Chipsets
> - Enforced Coreboot support
> - Optimized run time for faster memory error detection
> - Rewriten lots of memory timings detection code
> - Corrected bugs, bugs and more bugs
> 
> 
> They really need beta testers and feedback on the forum so they can get any last bugs out and get the final release out the door! Can I get the members of OCN to help out?
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/73-Memtest86-Official-forum


+rep Awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> What kind of fan is that and how do you have it mounted?


Small 60mm fan I had laying around that I attached with 2 corse thread screws directly to the HeatSink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*


----------



## AsanteSoul

according to this http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950_CrossFire/22.html it only consumes about 280 watts... unless im reading it incorrectly or not factoring something in.. the cpu overclocked would pull, what? about 180w? (no clue though) and the other components wouldn't be too much I don't think...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> according to this http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950_CrossFire/22.html it only consumes about 280 watts... unless im reading it incorrectly or not factoring something in.. the cpu overclocked would pull, what? about 180w? (no clue though) and the other components wouldn't be too much I don't think...


2 x 7950 is 400w. stock voltages and clock. \Use decent sites











http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=&card2=664


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> according to this http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950_CrossFire/22.html it only consumes about 280 watts... unless im reading it incorrectly or not factoring something in.. the cpu overclocked would pull, what? about 180w? (no clue though) and the other components wouldn't be too much I don't think...


so assuming you drawl 460 watts out of the wall that's only for the CPU and GPU u have some SSd's maybe some usb things whatever u will be come out like 500 watts

and yes 750 watts will do it.

again PSU's are at its best when loaded to 50% and it depends if u got 80+ silver, 80+ gold or platinum. i asked my retail shop and they said exactly the same thing.

so go do some research about power supplies and u will agree with me that u need 50% more power than your system is drawing out of the wall.

it will last longer, it will get higher possibilities and a lower electrical bill because of its efficiency.

i posted some links you can learn more about power supplies.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so assuming you drawl 460 watts out of the wall that's only for the CPU and GPU u have some SSd's maybe some usb things whatever u will be come out like 500 watts
> 
> and yes 750 watts will do it.
> 
> again PSU's are at its best when loaded to 50% and it depends if u got 80+ silver, 80+ gold or platinum. i asked my retail shop and they said exactly the same thing.
> 
> so go do some research about power supplies and u will agree with me that u need 50% more power than your system is drawing out of the wall.
> 
> it will last longer, it will get higher possibilities and a lower electrical bill because of its efficiency.
> 
> i posted some links you can learn more about power supplies.


just an fyi for you retail shops 99% of the time dont know much about anything. i trust about .01% of the employees @ microcenter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrypt*
> 
> This is my case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139018&Tpk=corsair%20200r%5c&IsVirtualParent=1
> I am using a Corsair H60 in push pull and any attempt to overclock the 8350 past 4.2 is completely unstable. Even stock settings are getting near mid 50's under load.
> Board:
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_LE_R20/
> Memory:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468
> 
> These are the coolers I am looking at:
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-H100i/dp/B009ZN2NH6
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018
> 
> The list on the front doesn't have NH D14 used and there are multiple h100's.
> 
> Will the H100i work with my case? If I did the math correctly, 52 millimeters is just over 2 inches of clearance needed for a top mounted radiator with just push or pull.
> 
> The NH D14 will definitely fit.
> 
> Lastly, what cooler do you guys suggest? I want at least a 4.5 overclock god willing. I already bought 2 of these chips (~400 US). One died with amd overdrive auto-clock. This is my last attempt with Vishera if i cannot get a decent overclock with good coolers. I don't know what to do but cry.


first welcome. sorry to hear about your first chip~

i would recommend getting a swiftech h220 awesome cooler for the price !~

post your rig in rigbuilder {upper right of this page } so we can help you better and you done have to post your specs

how are you overclocking?? bios or overdrive ect? also by fsb or multi ?

you need to watch your vrm temps that board is not a great overclocker as there is no heatsink on them, very least put some passive heatsinks on them

if you want to you can try a different mobo.

your case should fit a double fan rad no problem!~

what settings are you using when you overclock ?

we always recommend using bios to oc. most people just dont trust programs to write to bios


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> according to this http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950_CrossFire/22.html it only consumes about 280 watts... unless im reading it incorrectly or not factoring something in.. the cpu overclocked would pull, what? about 180w? (no clue though) and the other components wouldn't be too much I don't think...
> 
> 
> 
> so assuming you drawl 460 watts out of the wall that's only for the CPU and GPU *u have some SSd's maybe some usb things whatever u will be come out like 500 watts*
> 
> and yes 750 watts will do it.
> 
> again PSU's are at its best when loaded to 50% and it depends if u got 80+ silver, 80+ gold or platinum. i asked my retail shop and they said exactly the same thing.
> 
> so go do some research about power supplies and u will agree with me that u need 50% more power than your system is drawing out of the wall.
> 
> it will last longer, it will get higher possibilities and a lower electrical bill because of its efficiency.
> 
> i posted some links you can learn more about power supplies.
Click to expand...

Bahaha, that's funny. Thinking SSDs and USB can make up 40w.









Even funnier, USB is on the 5v Rail, and has nothing to do with the 12v Rail at all, which is the one that does the CPU and GPUs.


----------



## MadGoat

+1 for the h220... awesome cooler


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And the theory is that the lower you can get your vrm temps, the lower your cpu's socket temp will be too.


You have not answered the question of which reading for temps is for the vrm's


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just an fyi for you retail shops 99% of the time dont know much about anything. i trust about .01% of the employees @ microcenter.
> first welcome. sorry to hear about your first chip~
> 
> i would recommend getting a swiftech h220 awesome cooler for the price !~
> 
> post your rig in rigbuilder {upper right of this page } so we can help you better and you done have to post your specs
> 
> how are you overclocking?? bios or overdrive ect? also by fsb or multi ?
> 
> you need to watch your vrm temps that board is not a great overclocker as there is no heatsink on them, very least put some passive heatsinks on them
> 
> if you want to you can try a different mobo.
> 
> your case should fit a double fan rad no problem!~
> 
> what settings are you using when you overclock ?
> 
> we always recommend using bios to oc. most people just dont trust programs to write to bios


well that is the difference because i am from Holland and u are from the USA.

the retail shop i buy from knows a lot more than other shops around here that's why i buy from them because the most of them are technicians and so am i.

i am not going from what another says but i do my own research and listen to everyone who has something to say about it and maybe i learn something.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bahaha, that's funny. Thinking SSDs and USB can make up 40w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even funnier, USB is on the 5v Rail, and has nothing to do with the 12v Rail at all, which is the one that does the CPU and GPUs.


well i don't say that, i said that it can drawl power as well as the GPU and CPU does so u can sum it up to a total power drawl.

and yes i am very overriding that because it is better to have some power reserve than you maxed it out. it is common sense man. it is all over the internet if u are looking for power supplies and need some advice and understanding.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well yeah it can power it just fine and the power is not the issue here like i said power supply is at its best when loaded to 50%
> 
> and its not just the CPU and GPU also u have your usb things and HDD's it all Somme's up u know.
> 
> so if the system draws 480 watts than u need at least 750 watts because it is more efficient so when you get 1200 watts seasonic it will not be more efficient because it does nothing at all. as a matter a fact the 750 will be save more money because it is more efficient.
> its logical sense.
> 
> look at my links i post here. i did some research on them and that's why i have 850 watts PSU because it will last a lot longer because it is at its best now.
> 
> and yes 80+ is more efficient but it must be 80+ gold or platinum to notice the difference.


Like you said? I have Never heard such nonsense. You are the only one here spouting that the PSU runs best at 50% of capacity. I do not believe it since I have not heard this from anyone on this forum or elsewhere whose opinion I trust. I have never read it in any articles I have ever read. Now I am not saying at capacity the PSU is just as efficient as slightly lower, but 50 % seems a big stretch of credibility.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bahaha, that's funny. Thinking SSDs and USB can make up 40w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even funnier, USB is on the 5v Rail, and has nothing to do with the 12v Rail at all, which is the one that does the CPU and GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> well i don't say that, i said that it can drawl power as well as the GPU and CPU does so u can sum it up to a total power drawl.
> 
> and yes i am very overriding that because it is better to have some power reserve than you maxed it out. it is common sense man. it is all over the internet if u are looking for power supplies and need some advice and understanding.
Click to expand...

Lets try this again.

I have personally run a 8320 at 5.2Ghz 1.65v with 2 6970s at 940/1450 in the FireStrike test, which pushes both CPU and GPU harder then a game will at the same time.

On a TX750 v2. And I'm not the only one.

You are not going to beat experience here.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lets try this again.
> 
> I have personally run a 8320 at 5.2Ghz 1.65v with 2 6970s at 940/1450 in the FireStrike test, which pushes both CPU and GPU harder then a game will at the same time.
> 
> On a TX750 v2. And I'm not the only one.
> 
> You are not going to beat experience here.


I got TX750 too lol. Sli 660ti's overclocked 8350 5ghz watercooling pump n res
4 200mm fans. 2 140mm fans spot fan mouse keyboard









need we go on?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I got TX750 too lol. Sli 660ti's overclocked 8350 5ghz watercooling pump n res
> 4 200mm fans. 2 140mm fans spot fan mouse keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need we go on?


add my rig to the list.

most of the time i dont even reach enough level to bring on the fan of my x750 ( 20% capacity - currently with 1x7970 as of monday i will be able to say i have 2 7970s on this power supply ) under load i may be hitting the 50% mark


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You have not answered the question of which reading for temps is for the vrm's


If you use ASUS Suite it is VCORE-1.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And the theory is that the lower you can get your vrm temps, the lower your cpu's socket temp will be too.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not answered the question of which reading for temps is for the vrm's
Click to expand...

Sorry. Thought gurty answered that. vcore 1. vcore 2 is in the area too but vcore 1 is the one to go with.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey Buddah, fill out a Rigbuilder so we can see all of your components. im interested.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sorry. Thought gurty answered that. vcore 1. vcore 2 is in the area too but vcore 1 is the one to go with.


I did....


----------



## zulk

count me in please, fx 8350, 990fx ud3, I did get a dud though, won't clock past 4.5 with good temps, anything beyond 1.4 core voltage the core temp rises substantially,







and core shut down occurs at clockspeeds beyond 4.7 no matter what the voltage.

Anyhow do I need to give a cpuID validation to join the club







?

Here it is anyway. http://valid.canardpc.com/2759445

my settings are 1.4vcore and stock vcore was 1.325, llc is extreme, all the other voltages have not been touched though.

4.5 ghz, oddly my cpu becomes a bit unstable if I overvolt the cpu pll, perhaps I got a leaky chip ? Oh well hopefully I'll get a good chip when steamroller comes around


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> count me in please, fx 8350, 990fx ud3, I did get a dud though, won't clock past 4.5 with good temps, anything beyond 1.4 core voltage the core temp rises substantially,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and core shut down occurs at clockspeeds beyond 4.7 no matter what the voltage.
> 
> Anyhow do I need to give a cpuID validation to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Here it is anyway. http://valid.canardpc.com/2759445
> 
> my settings are 1.4vcore and stock vcore was 1.325, llc is extreme, all the other voltages have not been touched though.
> 
> 4.5 ghz, oddly my cpu becomes a bit unstable if I overvolt the cpu pll, perhaps I got a leaky chip ? Oh well hopefully I'll get a good chip when steamroller comes around


To join you need to send a paypal payment of $30 to KyadcK

no validation required









BTW welcome!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

for the people who not believe me, its oke you don't know any better at least i did some research to understand more of it.

i suggest u do the same before calling it nonsense because that is wat people say when they don't understand it and want to know better.

i did not heard it before too at first and i was surprised too but if u think logical it makes sense. but whatever were all here to learn something and i sure did learn a lot here.

so don't be lazy and do your own research about it and come back if you know more about that stuff so u don't need to call my claim nonsense.


----------



## hurricane28

to all to learn something about power supply's: 




this will explain it a little skip to 2:50 and u will see why.

what he says you can read about it all over the internet to be honest.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> for the people who not believe me, its oke you don't know any better at least i did some research to understand more of it.
> 
> i suggest u do the same before calling it nonsense because that is wat people say when they don't understand it and want to know better.
> 
> i did not heard it before too at first and i was surprised too but if u think logical it makes sense. but whatever were all here to learn something and i sure did learn a lot here.
> 
> so don't be lazy and do your own research about it and come back if you know more about that stuff so u don't need to call my claim nonsense.


i think you have misunderstood a few things. Source


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The efficiency of a computer power supply is its output power divided by its input power. The remaining power is converted into heat. For instance, a 600-watt power supply with 60% efficiency running at full load would draw 1000 W from the mains and would therefore waste 400 W as heat. On the other hand a 600-watt power supply with 80% efficiency running at full load would draw 750 W from the mains and would therefore waste only 150 W as heat.

For a given power supply, efficiency varies depending on how much power is being delivered. Supplies are typically most efficient at between half and three quarters load, much less efficient at low load, and somewhat less efficient at maximum load. Older ATX power supplies were typically 60% to 75% efficient. To qualify for 80 Plus, a power supply must achieve at least 80% efficiency at three specified loads (20%, 50% and 100% of maximum rated power). However, 80 Plus supplies may still be less than 80% efficient at lower loads. For instance, an 80 Plus, 520 watt supply could still be 70% or less efficient at 60 watts (a typical idle power for a desktop computer).[8] Thus it is still important to select a supply with capacity appropriate to the device being powered.

It is easier to achieve the higher efficiency levels for higher wattage supplies, so gold and platinum supplies may be less available in consumer level supplies of reasonable capacity for typical desktop machines.

Typical computer power supplies may have power factors as low as 0.5 to 0.6.[9] The higher power factor reduces the peak current draw, reducing load on the circuit or on an uninterruptible power supply.

Reducing the heat output of the computer helps reduce noise, since fans do not have to spin as fast to cool the computer. Reduced heat and resulting lower cooling demands may increase computer reliability.[9]

The testing conditions may give an unrealistic expectation of efficiency for heavily loaded, high power (rated much larger than 300 W) supplies. A heavily loaded power supply and the computer it is powering generate significant amounts of heat, which may raise the power supply temperature, which is likely to decrease its efficiency. Since power supplies are certified at room temperature, this effect is not taken into account.[4]

80 Plus does not set efficiency targets for very low load. For instance, generation of standby power may still be relatively inefficient, and may not meet requirements of the One Watt Initiative. Testing of 80 Plus power supplies shows that they vary considerably in standby efficiency. Some consume half a watt[10] or less in standby with no load, where others consume several times as much at standby,[11] even though they may meet higher 80 Plus certification requirement levels. Inefficiencies in generating standby power are magnified by the amount of time that computers spend turned off.



I understand this article is saying for example a 600w drawing power from the wall may draw 1000w. At 60% efficiency it draws a 1000watts and lose 400w. Most reputable power supplies these days are 80% efficient. SO i don't understand where you are getting your numbers from mate.
Maybe you read old facts for 50% efficient power supplies as they were int he olden days









I seen that guy i n your clip before and i wouldnt take what he says as gospel lol.

His power supply he put the mic to and the noise his fan was making is unreal and i can tell you that mine doesn't sound like that and im nearing my capacity of my supply. He's full of crap


----------



## buddha743

Deadboy90

Hey Buddah, fill out a Rigbuilder so we can see all of your components. im interested.

I can not seem to use this feature Rig Builder to express my computer
(Humble computer you want to see it?)


----------



## rationalthinking

What do you AMD guys think about using an 8320/8350 for an email server? The email server will just be handling 2-3 users with moderate use.

I am thinking about using my already owned 8320 for my company's email server.

Question I want to know, will performance take a huge hit using an 8320 over a SB-E 3820 or Xeon E5-2609?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What do you AMD guys think about using an 8320/8350 for an email server? The email server will just be handling 2-3 users with moderate use.
> 
> I am thinking about using my already owned 8320 for my company's email server.
> 
> Question I want to know, will performance take a huge hit using an 8320 over a SB-E 3820 or Xeon E5-2609?


i doubt you will even notice in day to day. may take a second more to load. not much i am sure it would be fine.


----------



## cssorkinman

my new 24/7 stable overclock


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> my new 24/7 stable overclock


hahaha mine did the same thing on the rigbuilder XD


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> It is probable that his 650W will be fine.
> 
> Paladine


Dude I can back him on this, having a 750 watt PSU is the way to go. I just replaced my CX600 with a CX750m because the 600watts could t handle my CPU AND GPU overclocks without freezing or random reboots.


----------



## WarMunkey

Im not trying to start a war here but I have learned to save myself trouble and electric bill to just go with either a 750w or 800w on a moderate to high end build when o.c'ing. Now I used to have a 500w on a FX 4100 @ 4.0 with 2 5770's, 16 gigs of ram @ 1666 and 3 h.d.d 500gb. And was struggling and giving me b.s.o.d in games.. Just a tip I learned.. Give yourself headroom on power supply, you never know when a upgrade will come and it wont have to work AS hard.. Happy psu equals happy PC


----------



## cssorkinman

Please be respectful in all of your posts towards others. Taking the high road is what Vishera club members do


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Please be respectful in all of your posts towards others. Taking the high road is what Vishera club members do


Here Here.....Hurricane it isnt first time u have gone to war with someone. Sort it out dude....before you came along we all got on fine...had some good discussions without it going pearshaped too


----------



## MadGoat

I don't know what you guys are going on about but efficiencies have nothing to do with a power supply's wattage. Again, I can't try to understand the argument but you both have raised valid points that nothing to do with one or the other...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I don't know what you guys are going on about but efficiencies have nothing to do with a power supply's wattage. Again, I can't try to understand the argument but you both have raised valid points that nothing to do with one or the other...


dude it does lol

"The efficiency of a computer power supply is its output power divided by its input power. The remaining power is converted into heat. For instance, a 600-watt power supply with 60% efficiency running at full load would draw 1000 W from the mains and would therefore waste 400 W as heat. On the other hand a 600-watt power supply with 80% efficiency running at full load would draw 750 W from the mains and would therefore waste only 150 W as heat"


----------



## MadGoat

as far as how much wattage is available for consumption from the PSu, that still remains as rated. As far as how much the PSU draws from the ac input, that is effected by efficiencies. That is what people are concerned about when looking at the 80+ rating when purchasing a PSU.

but like I said before, a PSU's efficiency rating does not have an impact on how much wattage it can deliver.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> as far as how much wattage is available for consumption from the PSu, that still remains as rated. As far as how much the PSU draws from the ac input, that is effected by efficiencies. That is what people are concerned about when looking at the 80+ rating when purchasing a PSU.
> 
> but like I said before, a PSU's efficiency rating does not have an impact on how much wattage it can deliver.


U didnt say how much wattage can deliver you said it didnt have anything to do with wattage
















Anyhow it wasn't this that was being disputed. he was saying you needed a power supply that was over 50% more than what you actually need. Just because he saw it on youtube

i was trying to defuse hurricane and his obsessive warmongering towards paladine. Its like he goes to war with anyone who disputes his theories. he did it with Ranger the other day.


----------



## WarMunkey

back on subject, my 8350 should be here sometime monday or tuesday, is anyone using a siingle fan H50 on theirs? i'm curious as to if they have overclocked it yet with this cooler or not.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> U didnt say how much wattage can deliver you said it didnt have anything to do with wattage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow it wasn't this that was being disputed. he was saying you needed a power supply that was over 50% more than what you actually need. Just because he saw it on youtube
> 
> i was trying to defuse hurricane and his obsessive warmongering towards paladine. Its like he goes to war with anyone who disputes his theories. he did it with Ranger the other day.


ahh, gotchya... I'm pickin' up what ya puttin' down.

well, ignorance is ignorance no matter how its disguised. ;-) Sometimes best to let people believe what they want and laugh at the results Lol.


----------



## hotrod717

Some of you, not mentioning who, need to head over to the PSU section and get some info from people who are truly knowledgeable about the subject. Hard to put any water into a glass that's already full though.


----------



## Dorkstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ahh, well that would explain a lot.
> 
> when a bios is updated the raid firmware can be updated aswell. When this happens a rebuild of the raid array (rebuild not format, delete the array and remake it) might be needed due to the new functions of the raid firmware.
> 
> if you can, I would suggest a array rebuild and reinstall. you might have a completely corrupt installation.
> 
> on top of that, get a boot able copy of memtest86+ and run that while you sleep for around 8:thumb:hrs... be sure your ram is a stable as can be... you don't want to chase your tail.


I think you're on to something here. Last night I got the fx-8320 up to 4.8Ghz, but the further I'd go up the more rounding errors i'd get. So went back and changed my multiplier on my dram to 1600mhz @ 1.65 v, which is what it's rated for, and I can't post. So a friend gave me some of his kingston 2400mhz 10th anniversary stuff, and i'll be damned if I still can't post if I go above 1333mhz.

The first overclock was strictly using the multiplier at 24 with the CPU voltage at 1.475v. It was holding steady at 59 degrees. However once I started changing the HTT, @ 4400mhz I was completely fine. Prime ran fine, everything was fine. Bumped up the HTT to 230, had an obviously failure to boot, starting upping my voltages... more..and...more.. nothing. I gave up at 1.5v. I tried underclocking the HT link freq., dram, everything that was effected, and nothing changed. Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## zulk

Am I in the club or what, btw because of my amd fanboyism I actually ditched a 3770K, amd fanboy and proud, btw ironically I am also an nvidia fanboy







choices were so easy when ati and amd were separate haha,

The reason that I like amd so much is because my first setup was a geforce 2 ultra and a K6-2 !







oh boy those were the days, messing around with jumpers and ****.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Hey everyone.

A little off topic, but could any fellow Visherians with Facebook head HERE and vote for me.

I'm the person in the pic doing laundry with my son. You just need to "LIKE" the pic


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> A little off topic, but could any fellow Visherians with Facebook head HERE and vote for me?
> 
> I'm the person in the pic doing laundry with my son. You just need to "LIKE" the pic


Done


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## WarMunkey

and speaking of getting back on topic.. no one has answered my question from earlier.. do any of you run a 83xx chip on a h50? if so how are your temps?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> and speaking of getting back on topic.. no one has answered my question from earlier.. do any of you run a 83xx chip on a h50? if so how are your temps?


just got home and was about to quote your previous post. i wouldnt expect miracles but it can overclock a little. it was explained to me this way and i think the explanation works so here goes.

all an air heat sink is is a 1 fan rad ( think about it.) a little less efficient due to the fact it uses diffusion to reject heat vs actively having a pump move the heat to another source to reject it there. you can get away with a 1fan rad on most anything however i always recommend putting as big of a rad as your budget and case allow


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> and speaking of getting back on topic.. no one has answered my question from earlier.. do any of you run a 83xx chip on a h50? if so how are your temps?


Treat it like a 212 EVO. You'll probably get 4.6 out of it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Treat it like a 212 EVO. You'll probably get 4.6 out of it.


I have quite a few H-60's and based on my experience with them, I would agree with Kyadck.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Done


Thanks so much!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> A little off topic, but could any fellow Visherians with Facebook head HERE and vote for me.
> 
> I'm the person in the pic doing laundry with my son. You just need to "LIKE" the pic


And thanks very much to everyone else who voted. I love OCN - 2nd home really


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just got home and was about to quote your previous post. i wouldnt expect miracles but it can overclock a little. it was explained to me this way and i think the explanation works so here goes.
> 
> all an air heat sink is is a 1 fan rad ( think about it.) a little less efficient due to the fact it uses diffusion to reject heat vs actively having a pump move the heat to another source to reject it there. you can get away with a 1fan rad on most anything however i always recommend putting as big of a rad as your budget and case allow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Treat it like a 212 EVO. You'll probably get 4.6 out of it.


Thanks guys, i will see if i can add a second fan. i have seen people putting two fans stacked on each other say i have a push fan and i stack the other fan also as a push i would think that would be redundant right? also will have to see if a push pull can get me a little more but 4.6ghz really doesn't sound bad. considering my 4100 is at 4.2ghz and i heard the vishera is 15% more powerful than the bulldozer/zambezi but you know how rumors are spread..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just got home and was about to quote your previous post. i wouldnt expect miracles but it can overclock a little. it was explained to me this way and i think the explanation works so here goes.
> 
> all an air heat sink is is a 1 fan rad ( think about it.) a little less efficient due to the fact it uses diffusion to reject heat vs actively having a pump move the heat to another source to reject it there. you can get away with a 1fan rad on most anything however i always recommend putting as big of a rad as your budget and case allow
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Treat it like a 212 EVO. You'll probably get 4.6 out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys, i will see if i can add a second fan. i have seen people putting two fans stacked on each other say i have a push fan and i stack the other fan also as a push i would think that would be redundant right? also will have to see if a push pull can get me a little more but 4.6ghz really doesn't sound bad. considering my 4100 is at 4.2ghz and i heard the vishera is 15% more powerful than the bulldozer/zambezi but you know how rumors are spread..
Click to expand...

7% IPC boost.

In your case, assuming you get 4.6Ghz, ~10% clockspeed boost.

And you get double the cores, but that doesn't help single-threaded things.


----------



## cssorkinman

wei


----------



## hurricane28

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350571

finally i beat the 9k physics score


----------



## MadGoat

Oo, Oo... me too...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Oo, Oo... me too...


LOL i can get those scores to 10









u can tweak it in windows registry


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Oo, Oo... me too...


Cant get that high in 7


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL i can get those scores to 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can tweak it in windows registry


well that's pointless now isn't it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cant get that high in 7


Yes, its very lame...


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> wei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you get 7.9 on storage? Most I can get is 7.6 on storage and that is with a Vertex 3 Max IOPS as my primary.
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

I get a 7.9 with my Samsung 830 256GB.


----------



## jimba86

Does anyone know were all the good boards for these chips have gone? I cant find any in Australia? No giga UD7 or even ROG forumla Z..


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hotrod717

Stock atm, as I just got my Saber back from RMA.


----------



## hurricane28

i get the same result with my OCZ agility 3

but i get read write speeds up to 500 like they advertised, and my CPU is getting a score of 7.8 LOL


----------



## Ghost12

I only make small screen shots so wont bother but wei in win 8 is as follows

proc - 8.2
ram - 8.2
graphics - 8.0
gaming - 8.0
hard disk 8.1


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i get the same result with my OCZ agility 3
> 
> but i get read write speeds up to 500 like they advertised, and my CPU is getting a score of 7.8 LOL


in win 7 you cant get higher then that without Hyper threading if i remember correctly

check it out guys !~ fixed my physics

non oced card ( have not had time to oc yet )

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6352893
win8 hates 3dmark for my pc for some reason. it is laggy as it can be in win8 and smooth as butter in win 7

special thanks to the storm for his help !~


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> How you get 7.9 on storage? Most I can get is 7.6 on storage and that is with a Vertex 3 Max IOPS as my primary.
> 
> Paladine


I've used 3 or 4 OCZ SSD's and for what ever reason, they couldn't hit the numbers that they were advertised to be able to deliver. One Intel platform and at least two AMD, Intel having a 2600k/msi p67/ gd65 combo and for the AMD's at least one each on MSI NF-980 G-65 and DKA 790 GX rigs. They worked fine and are a great step above an HDD , but the fact they fell short on benchmarks compared to the Intel SSD's I had used in other builds with exactly the same setup ( the intel drives were rated slower than the OCZ's- but they were able to best them and the numbers they were rated at) annoyed me to the point that I haven't purchased any since.

I have great regard for the SSD's I've used lately, Kingston HyperX's and the various Intel's that I have employed. I have yet to try a Samsung, but I'm just one good deal away from getting one to play with.

You might check to see what sata port you have it connected to on the motherboard or the sata cable to see if they are 6 gb/s rated.


----------



## gertruude

Do any of you know how safe overclocking a monitor is. Ive overclocked to 70hz from 60 lol. Just wanting to know how safe it is to go higher.

If i mess it up would it go straight away or would i get warnings first if i gone to high?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do any of you know how safe overclocking a monitor is. Ive overclocked to 70hz from 60 lol. Just wanting to know how safe it is to go higher.
> 
> If i mess it up would it go straight away or would i get warnings first if i gone to high?
> 
> Any advice appreciated


I didn't even know this was possible.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I didn't even know this was possible.


aye it is and its easy to do lol. Though ive also read somewhere it can damage a monitor but i not got any ill effects as yet


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> AIDA64 Disk Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> Something screwy with the buffered read on the RAID not sure what happened there. But the read speeds are pretty good on the SSD (although nothing like the 550 sequential read speed advertised by OCZ). Unfortunately, can't do write test with AIDA64 because it destroys all the data on the disk.
> 
> Paladine


This is a clear picture of why I like SSD's. The numbers at the top are for the Hyperx ssd vs caviar black at the bottom.
The Hyper X is close to what its advertised at ( 555 mb/s read) and that particular Caviar black actually does better than most I have tested.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> How you get 7.9 on storage? Most I can get is 7.6 on storage and that is with a Vertex 3 Max IOPS as my primary.
> 
> Paladine


probably Raid0









I know when I run 2/3/4 SSD's on Raid0, the speeds are ridiculous and max out windows assessment scores..


----------



## DeviloftheHell

anyone here tried the 8350 on stock settings under solidworks flow sim? how faster would it be over an 1090t


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I am actually wondering if my cables are sub-standard quality as they should work at SATA III speeds irrespective of whether they are SATA II or SATA III cables (I am using the cables that came with my motherboard so they should be rated for 6Gbps). I will invest in some higher quality cables and see if it helps because the speeds are particularly low.
> 
> Paladine


sata 2 cables are sata3 dont bother.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188422/difference-between-sata-ii-and-sata-iii-cables/0_100

when they made sata3 it was part of the standard that it would not need another cable

have you checked seans ssd guide?

do you power your hdds off ? that will make trim not able to function.
have you verified trim is enabled? ( please check guide /google )


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey everyone. Im not sure if you guys have noticed by the way i act or answer to you guys. But ive been in a really bad mood and im just now starting to recover from some health issues. I want to apologize to everyone who i might have acted disrespectull towards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye it is and its easy to do lol. Though ive also read somewhere it can damage a monitor but i not got any ill effects as yet


yes, be careful or this might happen


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey everyone. Im not sure if you guys have noticed by the way i act or answer to you guys. But ive been in a really bad mood and im just now starting to recover from some health issues. I want to apologize to everyone who i might have acted disrespectull towards.










We all have our moments, buddy. Glad you're recovering.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yes, be careful or this might happen


HAHAHAHAHA thanks i needed that !~


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA thanks i needed that !~










yw, I really get a kick out of the I.T. crowd, funniest thing to come from across the pond since Gertruude









Get better Ranger


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yw, I really get a kick out of the I.T. crowd, funniest thing to come from across the pond since Gertruude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get better Ranger


lol i aint funny though i try to be lol. i think i come out with some good 1 liners but i only got so much in my vocabulary haha. Sometimes i get lost int he translation between yorkshire and american









google mrs browns boys....so hilarious even though its irish


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey everyone. Im not sure if you guys have noticed by the way i act or answer to you guys. But ive been in a really bad mood and im just now starting to recover from some health issues. I want to apologize to everyone who i might have acted disrespectull towards.


hey buddy,

that's ok man i never take it personal.

can i ask what you have? nothing serious i hope?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey everyone. Im not sure if you guys have noticed by the way i act or answer to you guys. But ive been in a really bad mood and im just now starting to recover from some health issues. I want to apologize to everyone who i might have acted disrespectull towards.


chin up fella. If you let things get to ya then it eats you up....dont let it









i speak from experience

we all know hurricanes a git anyhow and he deserves it


----------



## ionstorm66

A question to you guys, I have a 1090t running at 4.2GHz, what are my chances of getting a vishera overclocked far enough to get the same or better single threaded performance? I am thinking about upgrade, but idk if I want for the next gen AMD cpus.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> A question to you guys, I have a 1090t running at 4.2GHz, what are my chances of getting a vishera overclocked far enough to get the same or better single threaded performance? I am thinking about upgrade, but idk if I want for the next gen AMD cpus.


i would say allmost 100%. Vishera is about equal in singlethreading actually.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey buddy,
> 
> that's ok man i never take it personal.
> 
> can i ask what you have? nothing serious i hope?


It is somewhat serious.


----------



## hurricane28

oh oke,

i m sorry to hear man, hope you getting well soon.

take care of yourself man.


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> i would say allmost 100%. Vishera is about equal in singlethreading actually.


Well that is the opposite of every review I have seen. Thuban is faster clock for clock compared to vishera. Even at stock clocks the 3.2GHz 1090t will come out in front of a 8350 in some cpu benchmarks, and in other it is almost never over 25% faster. My issue is that stock the 8350 is clocked 25% faster than a 1090t, but my 1090t is clocked 20$ faster than a stock 8350. I would have to get it up to 5.0+ to get the same single threaded performance.

Look here:

The 1090t is 26% faster than the 8250 with a single thread, even though the Vishera is clocked 25% faster.


----------



## gertruude

so if you had all this info why would you still ask in this forum?

i smell a little troll









who cares about single threaded performance anyway
its widely reported 8350 yes 8350 not 8250 sucks single thread
times are a changing or did u miss the boat?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> Well that is the opposite of every review I have seen. Thuban is faster clock for clock compared to vishera. Even at stock clocks the 3.2GHz 1090t will come out in front of a 8350 in some cpu benchmarks, and in other it is almost never over 25% faster. My issue is that stock the 8350 is clocked 25% faster than a 1090t, but my 1090t is clocked 20$ faster than a stock 8350. I would have to get it up to 5.0+ to get the same single threaded performance.
> 
> Look here:
> 
> The 1090t is 26% faster than the 8250 with a single thread, even though the Vishera is clocked 25% faster.


Still. There are more than IPC that lets the 8350 do well in singlethreaded applications and not canned synthetic benchmarks...


----------



## ionstorm66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so if you had all this info why would you still ask in this forum?
> 
> i smell a little troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares about single threaded performance anyway
> 
> times are a changing or did u miss the boat?


I was hoping for someone to have some single threaded performance number for a vishera at 5.0+


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> If you use ASUS Suite it is VCORE-1.[/quote
> What about hwmonitor or hwinfo??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> I was hoping for someone to have some single threaded performance number for a vishera at 5.0+


all u had to do was ask, and not to post all that garbage lol but im busy now sorry


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> ahh, gotchya... I'm pickin' up what ya puttin' down.
> 
> well, ignorance is ignorance no matter how its disguised. ;-) Sometimes best to let people believe what they want and laugh at the results Lol.


100% True.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sorry. Thought gurty answered that. vcore 1. vcore 2 is in the area too but vcore 1 is the one to go with.[/quote
> 
> I no longer use the Asus suite as it is not as good as hwmonitor or hwinfo. So if I could get an answer od what values are vrms for those 2 programs , I would kindly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sorry. Thought gurty answered that. vcore 1. vcore 2 is in the area too but vcore 1 is the one to go with.[/quote
> 
> I no longer use the Asus suite as it is not as good as hwmonitor or hwinfo. So if I could get an answer od what values are vrms for those 2 programs , I would kindly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so if you had all this info why would you still ask in this forum?
> 
> i smell a little troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who cares about single threaded performance anyway
> 
> times are a changing or did u miss the boat?
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for someone to have some single threaded performance number for a vishera at 5.0+
Click to expand...

Not everyone will get 5.0. But, most will get to 4.8, especially on cooling that can get Thuban to 4.2.

PD only needs about 600Mhz to tie in single thread, so it'll be about even. Do you need more cores?


----------



## hurricane28

hey guys,

i have a question:

i set my FSB to 250 and NB at 2500 with 1,4 volts and HT to 2500 my ram is at 2000mhz cpu is 5.0ghz

the temps are good and the CPU is a solid overclock but i get strange reading from CPU-Z and it is almost nothing but its a litle bit and even under load it is bouncing i asked this before but

it did not do this at first so i thing i need something to disable or something but i can't find anything what is causing this fluctuation in speeds.

the temps are all good no problem here CPU is at load nice 50C and motherboard is around 30 and North bridge is 62C under load.

so my question is, do i need more volts and does the HT needs more volts too? i set the NB at 1.4 volts that should be enough right? i don't want to break my board so that's why i ask here.

also i was playing Crisis 3 and all of a sudden it restarts in the middle of the game. but i don't know what it is so is here anyone who has any idea?


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Some of you, not mentioning who, need to head over to the PSU section and get some info from people who are truly knowledgeable about the subject. Hard to put any water into a glass that's already full though.


I have been over there and learned a lot. That's how I made the decision to buy the PSU I have now, great unit.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i have a question:
> 
> i set my FSB to 250 and NB at 2500 with 1,4 volts and HT to 2500 my ram is at 2000mhz cpu is 5.0ghz
> 
> the temps are good and the CPU is a solid overclock but i get strange reading from CPU-Z and it is almost nothing but its a litle bit and even under load it is bouncing i asked this before but
> 
> it did not do this at first so i thing i need something to disable or something but i can't find anything what is causing this fluctuation in speeds.
> 
> the temps are all good no problem here CPU is at load nice 50C and motherboard is around 30 and North bridge is 62C under load.
> 
> so my question is, do i need more volts and does the HT needs more volts too? i set the NB at 1.4 volts that should be enough right? i don't want to break my board so that's why i ask here.
> 
> also i was playing Crisis 3 and all of a sudden it restarts in the middle of the game. but i don't know what it is so is here anyone who has any idea?


MOAR VOLTS! On the CPU I mean.


----------



## hurricane28

i think i use enough volts, i set it to 1.500 in the bios and set the LLC to ultra and get a decent voltage of 1.550 at full load so i think its ok.

if i add more volts it is getting too hot and so much voltage will damage the CPU i think.

it was stable before too so i don't know why it isn't when i set the NB at 2500 with 1.4 volts.

i am thinking its the board that is trotting or something i don't know. need to figure this out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i think i use enough volts, i set it to 1.500 in the bios and set the LLC to ultra and get a decent voltage of 1.550 at full load so i think its ok.
> 
> if i add more volts it is getting too hot and so much voltage will damage the CPU i think.
> 
> it was stable before too so i don't know why it isn't when i set the NB at 2500 with 1.4 volts.
> 
> i am thinking its the board that is trotting or something i don't know. need to figure this out.


sounds to me you are throttling because of temps. what is your max vrm, socket and cpu temps


----------



## Mega Man

Figured i would show you guys what my rig can do with just one card >:O i am happy only took 1 ocing attempt prolly can push it higher or lower volts ( not kidding i only tried 1 time )

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357220

i am happy with my 58.2 asic card


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Figured i would show you guys what my rig can do with just one card >:O i am happy only took 1 ocing attempt prolly can push it higher or lower volts ( not kidding i only tried 1 time )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357220
> 
> i am happy with my 58.2 asic card


That's a very nice score with just 1 GPU


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Figured i would show you guys what my rig can do with just one card >:O i am happy only took 1 ocing attempt prolly can push it higher or lower volts ( not kidding i only tried 1 time )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357220
> 
> i am happy with my 58.2 asic card


Great stuff! Im happy it turns out i dont have the worst overclocker after all!


----------



## MarvinDessica

Looking for some help here.

I recently switched over to AMD and figured I've have an easier time with things.

Followed these guides-





http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-v-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/

Problem started earlier today when I attempted to overclock. With the first guide, it locked. Second guide comes straight from Asus, freezes when I tried to stress again. Tried intel burn test, crashed and froze my PC again. Prime crashes no matter which plan I choose. Test the memory, memory came back OK. Is my processor or motherboard possible a dud? Because I can't believe that I just happen to be so unlucky as to get a processor that CAN'T overclock at all or that a perfectly good MB is the reason. Thoughts?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Looking for some help here.
> 
> I recently switched over to AMD and figured I've have an easier time with things.
> 
> Followed these guides-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-v-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/
> 
> Problem started earlier today when I attempted to overclock. With the first guide, it locked. Second guide comes straight from Asus, freezes when I tried to stress again. Tried intel burn test, crashed and froze my PC again. Prime crashes no matter which plan I choose. Test the memory, memory came back OK. Is my processor or motherboard possible a dud? Because I can't believe that I just happen to be so unlucky as to get a processor that CAN'T overclock at all or that a perfectly good MB is the reason. Thoughts?


List some actual settings you've tried, such as voltage, bus and multis. It'll be a good place to help us help you. We have several people who have used the M5A99FX PRO, so they can probably help out more on where some limitations might be.

Although, if you're hoping for 4.8Ghz on an H60, it probably isn't going to happen. More likely it'll get to 4.6-4.7Ghz before it hits a thermal wall unless you're in a really cold room.


----------



## jimba86

I envy you..damm sheep lovers..







:laughings


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> List some actual settings you've tried, such as voltage, bus and multis. It'll be a good place to help us help you. We have several people who have used the M5A99FX PRO, so they can probably help out more on where some limitations might be.
> 
> Although, if you're hoping for 4.8Ghz on an H60, it probably isn't going to happen. More likely it'll get to 4.6-4.7Ghz before it hits a thermal wall unless you're in a really cold room.


Most definitely not trying 4.6/4.5 and be happy. I was using these as stepping stones. Can't remember what multi was but voltage started 1.40000 and I worked up and down from there. My speed is 4400 - 4600 hundred but as i said no matter how or low the overclock settings are, stressing the processor freezers.

But I'll say, this. With two games i know put the processor at 100% (crysis 2 and battlefield 3) i experienced no such freezes or crashes. I'm at the point of exchanging both the processor and motherboard out.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Most definitely not trying 4.6/4.5 and be happy. I was using these as stepping stones. Can't remember what multi was but voltage started 1.40000 and I worked up and down from there. My speed is 4400 - 4600 hundred but as i said no matter how or low the overclock settings are, stressing the processor freezers.
> 
> But I'll say, this. With two games i know put the processor at 100% (crysis 2 and battlefield 3) i experienced no such freezes or crashes. I'm at the point of exchanging both the processor and motherboard out.


If you at 100% processor on games then i would def RMA it. You shouldnt be even close to 100% usage









im not sure what you can do to remedy it either sadly


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Most definitely not trying 4.6/4.5 and be happy. I was using these as stepping stones. Can't remember what multi was but voltage started 1.40000 and I worked up and down from there. My speed is 4400 - 4600 hundred but as i said no matter how or low the overclock settings are, stressing the processor freezers.
> 
> But I'll say, this. With two games i know put the processor at 100% (crysis 2 and battlefield 3) i experienced no such freezes or crashes. I'm at the point of exchanging both the processor and motherboard out.


check what llc is at i would start at high and list your settings/changes


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

7950 arived today!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

7950 arived today!!!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## FlanK3r

OK, there is it a few of my FX-6300...Today I tested IMC and looks strong as hell. No way comparison Bulldozer and Vishera in this. I used max 1.35V for CPUNB clocks. CPU voltage was dropping in load, in idle was higher.

*There is some stability test for 30 minutes (for me OK and for reviews)*
_4965 MHz is not bad with this voltage







...In idle you can see 1.465V, but in load it was only 1.44V! The main problem are temps, this chip could easy 5 GHz stable with better cooling and a bit higher voltage._


I booted at 2900 MHz CPUNB to windows, I was suprised. After I tried superpi1M, superpi 32M was not stable for it :-(


And AIDA memory bandwith










Cinebench R11.5 is able up to 2840 MHz! Validation time:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761978

I think, this will be good candidate for LN2, low VID, good OC in normal condition, stronger IMC. Later Il try DRAM clocks at max.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 7950 arived today!!!


great dude, so overclock it and post your score here


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> OK, there is it a few of my FX-6300...Today I tested IMC and looks strong as hell. No way comparison Bulldozer and Vishera in this. I used max 1.35V for CPUNB clocks. CPU voltage was dropping in load, in idle was higher.
> 
> *There is some stability test for 30 minutes (for me OK and for reviews)*
> _4965 MHz is not bad with this voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In idle you can see 1.465V, but in load it was only 1.44V! The main problem are temps, this chip could easy 5 GHz stable with better cooling and a bit higher voltage._
> 
> 
> I booted at 2900 MHz CPUNB to windows, I was suprised. After I tried superpi1M, superpi 32M was not stable for it :-(
> 
> 
> And AIDA memory bandwith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R11.5 is able up to 2840 MHz! Validation time:
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761978
> 
> I think, this will be good candidate for LN2, low VID, good OC in normal condition, stronger IMC. Later Il try DRAM clocks at max.


This thread is tittled "[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club " and it's supposed for FX-8320/8350 owners only, not for FX-6300 like yours...

Sorry for my bad english if i wrote anything wrong.


----------



## FlanK3r

ah srry, mistake, I thought, is for all Vishera. So, the same with my FX-8350. Now Im at 5770 MHz air validation with my best chip


----------



## hurricane28

my temps are good.

i get 32 on mobo, [email protected] 56, temp3 @68

i set the NB to 2250 with stock voltage and ht link to 2750 stock voltage. i set he LLC to ultra and get 1.550 volts on the CPU

but the CPU-Z is still bouncing, i don't understand everyone says it is ok but when i read some benchmarking they have a solid overclock i mean when they set it to 5.0ghz is is shown as 5.0 ghz but when i do benchmarking it is always shown as 4.999.

can anyone explain to me why it is like that?


----------



## WarMunkey

It has a -1 volt change? Hmm try clocking to 5.02 or something, my 4100 did the same and I had to go with 4.205 to get it to register as 4.2..


----------



## FlanK3r

Visheras are +150-200 MHz better for OC than Bulldozers with Zambezi core....So this could be reason.


----------



## WarMunkey

Yes, is true but his cpu clock is throttling in benchmarks. So a tiny more on the clock would possibly get him where he wants, if he can get to 5.1 I bet he would get throttled down to 5.099 and be at the 5.0 mark he wants, im not an expert but just merely throwing in my half a cent


----------



## hurricane28

it does makes sense indeed.

but i want to know more about why does it do that? i mean i set it to 5.0ghz so i want it to perform like 5.0 and i don't want it to downclock LOL

also i am running 250 on FSB and my ram is at its max because my board does not support more than 2000hmz









so i need to reduce my mem overclock to get it to 5.1 or 5.2 damn board man maybe i buy another board


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> it does makes sense indeed.
> 
> but i want to know more about why does it do that? i mean i set it to 5.0ghz so i want it to perform like 5.0 and i don't want it to downclock LOL
> 
> also i am running 250 on FSB and my ram is at its max because my board does not support more than 2000hmz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i need to reduce my mem overclock to get it to 5.1 or 5.2 damn board man maybe i buy another board


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359403

So far.


----------



## WarMunkey

@hurricane, I feel your pain man the switch I took from a biostar t+ series to my Asus crosshair formula v was insane. Way more stable clock and got 600mhz from just changing the multiplier lol but curious what board do you have? Maybe you can sacrifice a few memory hertz? Maybe something in the 1866 range? Still fast as hell and you can possibly get the 5.0 or better without a significant drop in performance on ram


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359403
> 
> So far.


nice score, is that the absolute max you can get from it?

i can't get mine over the 10k p score, i will try and try and i will succeed









did you get your test bench yet?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359403
> 
> So far.


nice score, is that the absolute max you can get from it?

i can't get mine over the 10k p score, i will try and try and i will succeed









did you get your test bench yet?


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359403
> 
> So far.


Wow, that physics score is great!
Is it because of Windows 7? Because with Windows 8, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6273321 is the best I can do for 4,8Ghz


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Wow, that physics score is great!
> Is it because of Windows 7? Because with Windows 8, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6273321 is the best I can do for 4,8Ghz


Yea its windows 8, it eats about 500 points from physics score.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359605
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9455h/

1270/1500 7950









It beats my 7970 24/7 clocks .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Ah guys found out i can change mem voltage! Back with more scores in a few minutes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> This thread is tittled "[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club " and it's supposed for FX-8320/8350 owners only, not for FX-6300 like yours...
> 
> Sorry for my bad english if i wrote anything wrong.


dude look at his sig he has one and it is fine even if people dont to post here. brag about your chip all you want i am impressed with his chip !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Wow, that physics score is great!
> Is it because of Windows 7? Because with Windows 8, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6273321 is the best I can do for 4,8Ghz


i cant get over 7k ( i just barely can break it ) in win 8 if it makes you feel better. it is buttery smooth in win7(8494) insane difference. think 3dmark needs an update.
i tryed everything different sets of ram different speeds tighter and looser timings. fsb increase non fsb increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> ah srry, mistake, I thought, is for all Vishera. So, the same with my FX-8350. Now Im at 5770 MHz air validation with my best chip


have not seen you around welcome !~ feel free to post here and enjoy!~ nice chip btw i went from 6100 to 8359 and yes major difference. much better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> my temps are good.
> 
> i get 32 on mobo, [email protected] 56, temp3 @68
> 
> i set the NB to 2250 with stock voltage and ht link to 2750 stock voltage. i set he LLC to ultra and get 1.550 volts on the CPU
> 
> but the CPU-Z is still bouncing, i don't understand everyone says it is ok but when i read some benchmarking they have a solid overclock i mean when they set it to 5.0ghz is is shown as 5.0 ghz but when i do benchmarking it is always shown as 4.999.
> 
> can anyone explain to me why it is like that?


i still think your throttling. i dont think that h100i can handle that much volts/heat what is your socket temp at when it "bounces" and whats your vrm temps? may need to add a fan on your vrms as well although i am not familiar with giga boards. is your cnq c1e c6 apm on or off ?
i personally dont trust any program 100% to correctly read bios if it is at 4.99999 it is 5ghz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dude look at his sig he has one and it is fine even if people dont to post here. brag about your chip all you want i am impressed with his chip !~
> i cant get over 7k ( i just barely can break it ) in win 8 if it makes you feel better. it is buttery smooth in win7(8494) insane difference. think 3dmark needs an update.
> i tryed everything different sets of ram different speeds tighter and looser timings. fsb increase non fsb increase.
> have not seen you around welcome !~ feel free to post here and enjoy!~ nice chip btw i went from 6100 to 8359 and yes major difference. much better
> i still think your throttling. i dont think that h100i can handle that much volts/heat what is your socket temp at when it "bounces" and whats your vrm temps? may need to add a fan on your vrms as well although i am not familiar with giga boards. is your cnq c1e c6 apm on or off ?
> i personally dont trust any program 100% to correctly read bios if it is at 4.99999 it is 5ghz


it does not matter what i do because when i set it to 4.6 is has the same issue and in the bios is says 5.0 my h100i can handle the heat perfectly well i set it to max in push and it does not get hotter than 56C at full load.

the temps i send are the ones i know about how to look for my VRM temps?

i think indeed i need a fan on the VRM's maybe i have one left of my case i will go look for it.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> OK, there is it a few of my FX-6300...Today I tested IMC and looks strong as hell. No way comparison Bulldozer and Vishera in this. I used max 1.35V for CPUNB clocks. CPU voltage was dropping in load, in idle was higher.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *There is some stability test for 30 minutes (for me OK and for reviews)*
> _4965 MHz is not bad with this voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...In idle you can see 1.465V, but in load it was only 1.44V! The main problem are temps, this chip could easy 5 GHz stable with better cooling and a bit higher voltage._
> 
> 
> I booted at 2900 MHz CPUNB to windows, I was suprised. After I tried superpi1M, superpi 32M was not stable for it :-(
> 
> 
> And AIDA memory bandwith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R11.5 is able up to 2840 MHz! Validation time:
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2761978
> 
> I think, this will be good candidate for LN2, low VID, good OC in normal condition, stronger IMC. Later Il try DRAM clocks at max.


Very nice. Have you been able to destroy any Piledrivers under L2N yet? I hear they're tough to break.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I already told you, not enough volts on the CPU. I had the same problem with mine. More volts fixes it.
> 
> Paladine


how may volts does it need than? 1.550 is still not enough?


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnvzv/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359800

Hit the wall







. But this 7950 is definately a good one! Puts you 7970 and 680 owners to shame









Just joking with you guys!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnvzv/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359800
> 
> Hit the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But this 7950 is definately a good one! Puts you 7970 and 680 owners to shame


good clock dude!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359823

this is my best i can get now but i am trying. kepler is harder to overclock because it downclocks a lot when put more voltage on it.

I'm still trying tho


----------



## hurricane28

this is my wall: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6360206


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> First take LLC off Ultra and put it on High, second keep pushing VCore up until it stops bouncing - I can't say how far because each chip is different, but on my 8320 I had to push it to 1.533 (+0.120) to get it stable at 4.8GHz. It is quite possible you might have to go as high as +0.150 offset to get stable depending on your chip. That is on VCore not VCore + LLC.
> 
> Paladine


or higher not all chips can hit 5ghz and those that can all have a different voltage take off point where it needs as much volts as it can get and it just seems to increase exponentially at that point


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Got my 7850 to 1115Mhz Core and 5600Mhz Memory now stable in Unigine but trying to figure out how to make the fans kick to 100% at 55C to stop the throttling I am seeing at 60C+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Down clocked CPU a little to keeps temps down whilst I push the GPU)
> 
> Paladine


msi afterburner will let you mess the the fan profile


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Looking for some help here.
> 
> I recently switched over to AMD and figured I've have an easier time with things.
> 
> Followed these guides-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-v-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/
> 
> Problem started earlier today when I attempted to overclock. With the first guide, it locked. Second guide comes straight from Asus, freezes when I tried to stress again. Tried intel burn test, crashed and froze my PC again. Prime crashes no matter which plan I choose. Test the memory, memory came back OK. Is my processor or motherboard possible a dud? Because I can't believe that I just happen to be so unlucky as to get a processor that CAN'T overclock at all or that a perfectly good MB is the reason. Thoughts?


Try the Asus Guide in my Signature. The variety in stock voltages is too large to just brute force these CPU's, like those other guides are going. If you have an FX8350 with a stock voltage of 1.28 and you stress it using 1.5v you'd better have a nice water block on it.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well I would only expect 7.6 from an Agility 3 it is the lower end Sata3 SSD from OCZ. But I would expect more from the Vertex 3 which is supposed to outperform the Agility series.
> 
> I suspect it is my SATA 2 RAID array that is lowering the score, although I thought the test only tested Primary drive. I don't see the point in replacing perfectly good SATA II drives as secondary storage though, I can live with the 7.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


my ocz agility 3 60gb hit 7.9 most of the time


----------



## MadGoat

there really isn't a real world difference in data sad performance on data 2 vs 3. I have 2 corsair performance pros and 2 two vertex 4s with two of each on data 2 and 3. Both run noticeably the same.


----------



## hurricane28

honestly dude, LLC or voltage is nothing got to do with it, i tried every voltage even up to 1.6 and it is still jumping around.

i set it to 4.5 with 1.55 volts no change no matter what i do it is still jumping.

its not that i am not satisfied with the scores but i don't like it to jump around and it is not normal.

i saw a lot of other people who has not this problem. i think its the board man. there is no other conclusion in my opinion but thanx anyway.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> honestly dude, LLC or voltage is nothing got to do with it, i tried every voltage even up to 1.6 and it is still jumping around.
> 
> i set it to 4.5 with 1.55 volts no change no matter what i do it is still jumping.
> 
> its not that i am not satisfied with the scores but i don't like it to jump around and it is not normal.
> 
> i saw a lot of other people who has not this problem. i think its the board man. there is no other conclusion in my opinion but thanx anyway.


What jumps around?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

haha paladine









did yo have the same board? all boards are different and luckly i have the re. 1.1 otherwise i was in a pile of **** LOL

the core speeds and HT link everything is bouncing around, but i have the answer.

Gigabyte can't read the speeds correctly because my performance is very good and no drops in speed etc etc.

so it must be the board that can't read the speeds well enough. i even set it to stock and it was still bouncing around and yes i disabled every thing like C6, cool n quiet, APM, etc.

i think i will go with another board i was reading a lot of issues with gigabyte boards and i don't want it to bouncing around.

i think i will go with this board: http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/ASRock/990FX_Extreme9/1057902/

also could the maxx TDP be a part of it? my board can only handle 125 TDP and the asrock can do 140 TDP.

also i was looking for the MSI GD80 or is MSI not good with motherboards? it would sure look nice with my current blue theme setup


----------



## Mega Man

BAM 11k baby!~ what do you guys think ????!?!?!?!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> BAM 11k baby!~ what do you guys think ????!?!?!?!


great score dude!

but you can get higher physics score man, mine was 9169 at the highest.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> great score dude!
> 
> but you can get higher physics score man, mine was 9169 at the highest.


yea. but my system isnt at 5ghz
i could fix that

i still have 5 mgz i can play with to see where my chip tops out at. it freezes @ 1240


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea. but my system isnt at 5ghz
> i could fix that
> 
> i still have 5 mgz i can play with to see where my chip tops out at. it freezes @ 1240


NICE, there is a file for sapphire Trixx that allows you to change your core and Memory voltages, if your wanting to try. I think its under TSM's overclocking guide.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea. but my system isnt at 5ghz
> i could fix that
> 
> i still have 5 mgz i can play with to see where my chip tops out at. it freezes @ 1240


ah okay, well i am stable at 5ghz and it is hitting 55C so I'm good for now









what freezes at 1240?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah okay, well i am stable at 5ghz and it is hitting 55C so I'm good for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what freezes at 1240?


His 7970


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> NICE, there is a file for sapphire Trixx that allows you to change your core and Memory voltages, if your wanting to try. I think its under TSM's overclocking guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


ill think about it. i thought going above +.125v is a nono


----------



## hurricane28

o yes i saw it LOL

well i am looking for another mobo, im done with this giga crap LOL

i think i will go with asrock extreme 9 or MSI GD80 it depens whats the best









but also i need another case.. money money and its all so expensive here man :S


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> im done with this giga crap LOL


Wow....

You do realize they make one of the best motherboards out there? Its MSI that is crap.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill think about it. i thought going above +.125v is a nono


Just to play around...still on air mind you (for now) I put core to 1.3 and mem to 1.6v and fans at 75% and achieved some nice clocks. TSM stated that 1.7 on memory is still ok.


----------



## The Storm

I ran 20 IBT pass @ 4.9 1.53v and vrm's hit 70c is this too warm and warrant a spot fan if want to push further? 70c was vcore1 on HWinfo BTW.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wow....
> 
> You do realize they make one of the best motherboards out there? Its MSI that is crap.


hm oke, well i read a lot of problems with gigabyte boards here and everywhere, no good readings bad overclocks, trotting all problems.

the asrock extreme 9 is according to a lot people over here in Holland the best board u can buy so i am thinking of buying it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hm oke, well i read a lot of problems with gigabyte boards here and everywhere, no good readings bad overclocks, trotting all problems.
> 
> the asrock extreme 9 is according to a lot people over here in Holland the best board u can buy so i am thinking of buying it.


Bad overclocks? most people dont even get to 4.8GHz with decent temps... What do you expect?


----------



## noobdown

hurricane, turn on hpc mode to stop the fluxuating.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I ran 20 IBT pass @ 4.9 1.53v and vrm's hit 70c is this too warm and warrant a spot fan if want to push further? 70c was vcore1 on HWinfo BTW.


i would reccomend it although nice thing is our boards are rated to 90c + ( i dont know the exact temps i just know they are ) but it is driving your cpu temp up fan in back of mobo helps too people say

mine usually sits @( equal to ) socket temp
had a old 92mm fan laying around from a heat sink it is loud at full rpms but it moves a TON of air works great and i just let the mobo mess with the speed. used ai suite to link it to vrm temps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hm oke, well i read a lot of problems with gigabyte boards here and everywhere, no good readings bad overclocks, trotting all problems.
> 
> the asrock extreme 9 is according to a lot people over here in Holland the best board u can buy so i am thinking of buying it.


best board hands down is crosshair iv or saberkitty no one else has asus digi+ power control sorry ~ ( this answer is extremely opinionated.)( not to mention the bonus of pcie3.0)


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would reccomend it although nice thing is our boards are rated to 90c + ( i dont know the exact temps i just know they are ) but it is driving your cpu temp up fan in back of mobo helps too people say
> 
> mine usually sits @( equal to ) socket temp
> had a old 92mm fan laying around from a heat sink it is loud at full rpms but it moves a TON of air works great and i just let the mobo mess with the speed. used ai suite to link it to vrm temps


I guess I should have stated my cpu temp was 47c lol with 4.9 @ 1.53







I has good cooling. I think I will just keep pushing and see where this chip goes.


----------



## hurricane28

i want absolute max performance, i have good cooling and i have a fan on my GPU to cool the NB/SB so it can't get hot anymore.

i will try the HPC mode.

i am perfectionist i want everything to be perfect and if i set it to 5ghz i want it to perform as 5ghz, but like i said i think its the reading of this board that isn't correct.

it just seems weird that it is fluctuating, but i will try that HPC thing.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i want absolute max performance, i have good cooling and i have a fan on my GPU to cool the NB/SB so it can't get hot anymore.
> 
> i will try the HPC mode.
> 
> i am perfectionist i want everything to be perfect and if i set it to 5ghz i want it to perform as 5ghz, but like i said i think its the reading of this board that isn't correct.
> 
> it just seems weird that it is fluctuating, but i will try that HPC thing.


You REALLY THINK its the motherboard that doesnt let you do 5GHz? Its the chip... wouldnt say your 660TI is perfect. Better buy a new one







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> best board hands down is crosshair iv or saberkitty no one else has asus digi+ power control sorry ~ ( this answer is extremely opinionated.)( not to mention the bonus of pcie3.0)


hmm okay,

i hear some different thing over here that Asrock is getting better than asus and gigabyte too but i don't know i only used gigabyte so i can't revere to other boards.

and PCIe 3.0 is not worth for upgrading, the speed gain is not noticeable or even as high as 2.0.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> and PCIe 3.0 is not worth for upgrading, the speed gain is not noticeable or even as high as 2.0.


well neither is 4.8 to 5GHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You REALLY THINK its the motherboard that doesnt let you do 5GHz? Its the chip... wouldnt say your 660TI is perfect. Better buy a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


my chip is perfect and i can do 5ghz easy never have problems only the thing in CPU-Z.

look at my performance it is great i am not complaining about that









i have the highest physics score i saw of 8350 to be honest, maybe there are higher but i never saw it.

and my GPU is very good rangerjr1 i can play crysis 3 on it with all on high and 1080 p and get 50+ FPS









but i would get my hands on 680 maybe later or go SLI with this one i don't know yet.

All those optionssss


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> my chip is perfect and i can do 5ghz easy never have problems only the thing in CPU-Z.
> 
> look at my performance it is great i am not complaining about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the highest physics score i saw of 8350 to be honest, maybe there are higher but i never saw it.
> 
> and my GPU is very good rangerjr1 i can play crysis 3 on it with all on high and 1080 p and get 50+ FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i would get my hands on 680 maybe later or go SLI with this one i don't know yet.
> 
> All those optionssss


How high is your physics score?


----------



## hurricane28

the best i got is 9169 today


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> This thread is tittled "[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club " and it's supposed for FX-8320/8350 owners only, not for FX-6300 like yours...
> 
> Sorry for my bad english if i wrote anything wrong.


I wouldn't be so stodgy and rigid about that. Flankr is a long -time contributor here . He already has 2 or 3 different Vishera 8 core rigs with postings here. His knowledge is superlative and he has acheived some fantastic overclocks. We can all learn from his experience.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> best board hands down is crosshair iv or saberkitty no one else has asus digi+ power control sorry ~ ( this answer is extremely opinionated.)( not to mention the bonus of pcie3.0)


I think you meant Asus Crosshair V or Crosshair V Formula Z Not Crosshair IV


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I think you meant Asus Crosshair V or Crosshair V Formula Z Not Crosshair IV


yes i know what he means









but i don't like the colors of those boards LOL

i think i will buy a bigger case first.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes i know what he means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i don't like the colors of those boards LOL
> 
> i think i will buy a bigger case first.


A bigger, better designed case is always a good investment.


----------



## hurricane28

ye man,

i need to because my rad hits my ram now so i need higher case with good air flow but its hard to choose for one.

they all make good cases so i need to do some research on them what is the best one for me.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Da1Nonly

If temps are under 65*c for cpu and around there for socket, while IBT stress testing and Im feeding the cpu 1.585 v-core through bios, am I really killing the cpu? How much degrading will happen if v-core in windows sits at 1.58-1.6? Not saying I have done this, just a question that popped up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Don't get CM 690 II Advanced. Don't get me wrong it is a great case, but with the UD3 you won't be able to go push/pull due to the RAM slots getting in the way. I have this case and yes I do have the same mainboard as you but I have the Rev 3.0 - so yes I do know the quirks of the board which is why I told you to enable HPC.
> 
> Paladine


ah oke, i was thinking of the corsair d650 but im not sure yet.

i don't have HPC.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I wouldn't be so stodgy and rigid about that. Flankr is a long -time contributor here . He already has 2 or 3 different Vishera 8 core rigs with postings here. His knowledge is superlative and he has acheived some fantastic overclocks. We can all learn from his experience.


Agree!


----------



## dorian101

Hi,
i got a fx8350 on sabertooth 990fx r2.0 usually running at 4.8 ghz.
i want more because i'm an idiot.
this is my stats after about 10 minutes of [email protected] with 90% of ram in use:


tell me what you think of the voltage, not sure what everything means, i just look at the core voltage.
is there anything more i should be checking? is there more software i need to run in order to get better indication's of voltage/temps, etc'...?
my rig is up to date and you can ask for any additional info you like









Thank you in advance, i'm sure it's nothing new to most of you guys but this community is great


----------



## WarMunkey

i know it's not my 8350 yet but is this a good score for a 4100? http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4655003 i'm hoping this new cpu will push it even further. it's not great but my gpu is stock and my ram is under timed.. : ( i need to mess with it to fix it, it's set to 1600mhz but idk why it's only running 533mhz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> my chip is perfect and i can do 5ghz easy never have problems only the thing in CPU-Z.
> 
> look at my performance it is great i am not complaining about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the highest physics score i saw of 8350 to be honest, maybe there are higher but i never saw it.
> 
> and my GPU is very good rangerjr1 i can play crysis 3 on it with all on high and 1080 p and get 50+ FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i would get my hands on 680 maybe later or go SLI with this one i don't know yet.
> 
> All those optionssss


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> the best i got is 9169 today


i wouldnt say that.
( i can push this gpu a little higher) my 1st gpu ( single ) 11001 ( this one clocks to 1235/1875 )
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6361491
second GPU ( single ) 11118 ( this one clocks to 1255/1835 )
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363400
( the site deleted my single gpu best physics but if you want tomorrow i can rerun it, mine was higher though )
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363402 11118 physics of ~9224
Double GPU high score 14125 physics of 9179 ( these clock to 1235/1835 )
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6362939
double gpu highest physics 14116 physics of 9225
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363569

what do you think of my scores i am pretty happy with my gpus i think they oc pretty darn well !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> i know it's not my 8350 yet but is this a good score for a 4100? http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4655003 i'm hoping this new cpu will push it even further. it's not great but my gpu is stock and my ram is under timed.. : ( i need to mess with it to fix it, it's set to 1600mhz but idk why it's only running 533mhz.


i dont know about the score but dont be afaird to ask anything !~ we have a group that knows alot about vishara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dorian101*
> 
> Hi,
> i got a fx8350 on sabertooth 990fx r2.0 usually running at 4.8 ghz.
> i want more because i'm an idiot.
> this is my stats after about 10 minutes of [email protected] with 90% of ram in use:
> 
> 
> tell me what you think of the voltage, not sure what everything means, i just look at the core voltage.
> is there anything more i should be checking? is there more software i need to run in order to get better indication's of voltage/temps, etc'...?
> my rig is up to date and you can ask for any additional info you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance, i'm sure it's nothing new to most of you guys but this community is great


looks good to me and welcome !


----------



## WarMunkey

this isn't my vishera it's my bulldozer quad core xD just wanted to know how bad it was for any fx cpu, oh btw will post both this and my 8350 at stock for those wondering how big of an upgrade it will be from the 4100 at 4.2ghz : )


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys,

It's been a while since I've posted, gave the FX beast a rest and just keep it at steady settings. I wanted to brag a bit that I'm getting THIS: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1790&lid=1 instead of my 6870. Should be in tomorrow.

Best of luck!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted, gave the FX beast a rest and just keep it at steady settings. I wanted to brag a bit that I'm getting THIS: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1160&pid=1790&lid=1 instead of my 6870. Should be in tomorrow.
> 
> Best of luck!


best of luck to you and enjoy it !!~


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wouldnt say that.
> ( i can push this gpu a little higher) my 1st gpu ( single ) 11001 ( this one clocks to 1235/1875 )
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6361491
> second GPU ( single ) 11118 ( this one clocks to 1255/1835 )
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363400
> ( the site deleted my single gpu best physics but if you want tomorrow i can rerun it, mine was higher though )
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363402 11118 physics of ~9224
> Double GPU high score 14125 physics of 9179 ( these clock to 1235/1835 )
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6362939
> double gpu highest physics 14116 physics of 9225
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363569
> 
> what do you think of my scores i am pretty happy with my gpus i think they oc pretty darn well !~
> i dont know about the score but dont be afaird to ask anything !~ we have a group that knows alot about vishara
> looks good to me and welcome !


those are nice scores man!









as long as u are happy thats all about









But the score i mentioned was my physics score LOL

and in price performance my card is pretty much unbeatable i guess because it only costs me 269 euro and the 7979 here is almost 300 euro's more. so u get 2000 point for 300 euro, kinda expensive to me.

and if i get gtx 680 i would be king


----------



## hurricane28

and yes about the trotting of my CPU-Z readings its the chip not the board because i talked to some guys and they had the same issue and there is noting to do about it than except it.

i hope the newer CPU's are better but well see.


----------



## Rangerjr1

GTX 680 is weaker than a 7970. Much lower bandwidth.

You would not be king lol


----------



## hurricane28

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5402209









the new 4gb card is a beast even with lower bandwidth









but so ******* expensive here man :S i need to know someone who can order it and sent id to me from the USA LOL the same price there in dollars than its here in euro's.

ridiculous man.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5402209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new 4gb card is a beast even with lower bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but so ******* expensive here man :S i need to know someone who can order it and sent id to me from the USA LOL the same price there in dollars than its here in euro's.
> 
> ridiculous man.


You think those overclocks are realistic to get with every 680? Youll probably end up with 10000-12000 graphics score.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5402209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new 4gb card is a beast even with lower bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but so ******* expensive here man :S i need to know someone who can order it and sent id to me from the USA LOL the same price there in dollars than its here in euro's.
> 
> ridiculous man.


You do know what Vitru MVP is and that it completely invalidates results, right?
Quote:


> YOUR RESULT HAS THE FOLLOWING PROBLEM(S):
> This result is invalid as Virtu MVP HyperFormance was enabled. Please turn off Virtu MVP and re-run the benchmark. (What is this?)


^ From your link.

For reference, here is a 7970 with Virtu MVP on. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6196285

Note the graphics score of 18382. Sorta makes that 14027 look bad, huh? Virtu MVP seriously throws off results.


----------



## hurricane28

haha the same if i buy 7070 









those specs are not realistic indeed but do give some indication of what to expect tho.

i don't want amd card again LOL i don't know why but i like NVIDIA more than amd cards. maybe i will change when i know for sure amd has better cards







but for now it is pretty close.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha the same if i buy 7070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those specs are not realistic indeed but do give some indication of what to expect tho.
> 
> i don't want amd card again LOL i don't know why but i like NVIDIA more than amd cards. maybe i will change when i know for sure amd has better cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for now it is pretty close.


...... Lets try again.

The benchmark results you linked are invalid. They can not be compared to other scores in this thread because Virtu MVP was on.

Do you understand?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You do know what Vitru MVP is and that it completely invalidates results, right?
> ^ From your link.
> 
> For reference, here is a 7970 with Virtu MVP on. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6196285
> 
> Note the graphics score of 18382. Sorta makes that 14027 look bad, huh? Virtu MVP seriously throws off results.


what is MVP?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You do know what Vitru MVP is and that it completely invalidates results, right?
> ^ From your link.
> 
> For reference, here is a 7970 with Virtu MVP on. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6196285
> 
> Note the graphics score of 18382. Sorta makes that 14027 look bad, huh? Virtu MVP seriously throws off results.
> 
> 
> 
> what is MVP?
Click to expand...

http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.shtml

Basically, they use the on-chip GPU in IvyBridge chips to cheat the rendering process done by the primary dedicated GPU.


----------



## hurricane28

aha okay,

so learned something again









well i still like the 4gb 680 above the 7970, in benchmarks they have better scores but what i see is better gaming experience.

same with intel and amd intel has better physics score but in gaming AMD wins 9 out of 10.

also i like the advanced physX and the cuda cores on the NVIDIA cards.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha okay,
> 
> so learned something again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i still like the 4gb 680 above the 7970, in benchmarks they have better scores but what i see is better gaming experience.
> 
> same with intel and amd intel has better physics score but in gaming AMD wins 9 out of 10.
> 
> also i like the advanced physX and the cuda cores on the NVIDIA cards.


a 7970 beats a 680 in almost all games lol.

PhysX can be done with a CPU.

7970 hardware wise is wastly supperior. Just look at the bandwidth and bit rate man.


----------



## hurricane28

hm oke,

but why did u buy 7950 when the 7970 is such a monster card?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hm oke,
> 
> but why did u buy 7950 when the 7970 is such a monster card?


Because i didnt like the fact that its an ASUS card. ASUS really shat on them selves when it comes to the 7000 series. Sapphire makes a lot better cards. and i had problems with the additional features the ASUS 7970 Matrix has.

Problems because of ASUS and its features NOT because its a 7970.

I still have it though, i just gotta figure out if an accelero cooler will fit the 7970 Matrix.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Because i didnt like the fact that its an ASUS card. ASUS really shat on them selves when it comes to the 7000 series. Sapphire makes a lot better cards. and i had problems with the additional features the ASUS 7970 Matrix has.
> 
> Problems because of ASUS and its features NOT because its a 7970.
> 
> I still have it though, i just gotta figure out if an accelero cooler will fit the 7970 Matrix.


ah oke i got it.

well there are different manufactures indeed that's why i choose my msi card because of its bios.

u said before that its all the same chip remember and yes the same chip but msi cards have different bios on them so that's why they clock better

and so it is with amd cards i guess.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah oke i got it.
> 
> well there are different manufactures indeed that's why i choose my msi card because of its bios.
> 
> u said before that its all the same chip remember and yes the same chip but msi cards have different bios on them so that's why they clock better
> 
> and so it is with amd cards i guess.


They dont clock better because of bios. How good they clock is ALL based on luck. The bios may have higher stock voltage that lets you overclock higher without changing it because of the higher voltage.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Ideally someone needs to release a 4-6GB single GPU 7000 series card given that AMD are pushing Eyefinity it is a little silly that their biggest card is 3GB which is not going to work so well on a very high resolution Eyefinity array.
> 
> What I find particularly stupid is that the 7990 was still only released with 3GB per GPU which renders 3GB of the VRAM completely useless since my understanding is 7990 is essentially just Crossfire on a single card?
> 
> Paladine


Bit of a Premium on it, but here's one.
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=053685


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah oke i got it.
> 
> well there are different manufactures indeed that's why i choose my msi card because of its bios.
> 
> u said before that its all the same chip remember and yes the same chip but msi cards have different bios on them so that's why they clock better
> 
> and so it is with amd cards i guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> They dont clock better because of bios. How good they clock is ALL based on luck. The bios may have higher stock voltage that lets you overclock higher without changing it because of the higher voltage.


----------



## ignoramus

Hi there, i dont yet own an 8350 (currently an 8150) so i dont know how frowned upon it is for me to be posting here... I figured this is the place with the most amount of information and most number of experienced users that will help me decide what the flip to do.

Currently on an 8150 and a 990FX extreme 3 (4+1phase). My 8150 i can clock to 4.8 happily under windows/internet browsing/light use however, as you can imagine with the 4+1 as soon as i try to render anything with all 8 cores under full load, it takes about half a second to crash. At more modest OCs 4.3-4.4 the heat of the VRMs becomes an issue even with aggressive cooling and throttling occurs. All very basic stuff that corresponds to everything i've read so far. If i knew then...

Interestingly my Extreme 3 was an upgrade from a m-atx 780G board, the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 yet the ancient asus (also 4+1) was able to support the chip up to 4.6 under 100% load for hours unlike the extreme 3 which is quite frankly awful. I read somewhere it was recommended for good OC on the 8 core, they were wrong. I need an 8+2, again, if i knew then..

My question is is what is the most recommended/cheapest mobo that is able to support the 8350 and my current 8150 up to the higher clocks. All i use my PC for is rendering for hours on end and the difference between 0.5-1GHz saves me no end of time! Should i get a 12 phase? Or will a 'real' 8 phase suffice?

Other info:
1333ram underclocked to its lowest 400 as it doesnt affect render times and has greatly helped with stability
650w OCZ 80Plus bronze
can provide validation of the 4.8 if you want but im sure no-one cares as its on old hardware lol

Thanks for an info you can provide


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignoramus*
> 
> Hi there, i dont yet own an 8350 (currently an 8150) so i dont know how frowned upon it is for me to be posting here... I figured this is the place with the most amount of information and most number of experienced users that will help me decide what the flip to do.
> 
> Currently on an 8150 and a 990FX extreme 3 (4+1phase). My 8150 i can clock to 4.8 happily under windows/internet browsing/light use however, as you can imagine with the 4+1 as soon as i try to render anything with all 8 cores under full load, it takes about half a second to crash. At more modest OCs 4.3-4.4 the heat of the VRMs becomes an issue even with aggressive cooling and throttling occurs. All very basic stuff that corresponds to everything i've read so far. If i knew then...
> 
> Interestingly my Extreme 3 was an upgrade from a m-atx 780G board, the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 yet the ancient asus (also 4+1) was able to support the chip up to 4.6 under 100% load for hours unlike the extreme 3 which is quite frankly awful. I read somewhere it was recommended for good OC on the 8 core, they were wrong. I need an 8+2, again, if i knew then..
> 
> My question is is what is the most recommended/cheapest mobo that is able to support the 8350 and my current 8150 up to the higher clocks. All i use my PC for is rendering for hours on end and the difference between 0.5-1GHz saves me no end of time! Should i get a 12 phase? Or will a 'real' 8 phase suffice?
> 
> Other info:
> 1333ram underclocked to its lowest 400 as it doesnt affect render times and has greatly helped with stability
> 650w OCZ 80Plus bronze
> can provide validation of the 4.8 if you want but im sure no-one cares as its on old hardware lol
> 
> Thanks for an info you can provide


i can not tell you the cheepest ( ill look into it later.) most often board used is a saberkitty imo solid board and great voltage options.. ( sabertooth ) you can pick one up for ~160-200 ( microcenter even less )


----------



## Krusher33

I got mine at OutletPC for $120.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignoramus*
> 
> My question is is what is the most recommended/cheapest mobo that is able to support the 8350 and my current 8150 up to the higher clocks. All i use my PC for is rendering for hours on end and the difference between 0.5-1GHz saves me no end of time! Should i get a 12 phase? Or will a 'real' 8 phase suffice?


Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 is your board, cheap but effective...


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Ooo that is nice and the price is very competitive when compared to the Titan.
> 
> Paladine


yea cheeper on newegg i though i posted it but my post didnt go through glad someone mentioned it though


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignoramus*
> 
> Hi there, i dont yet own an 8350 (currently an 8150) so i dont know how frowned upon it is for me to be posting here... I figured this is the place with the most amount of information and most number of experienced users that will help me decide what the flip to do.
> 
> Currently on an 8150 and a 990FX extreme 3 (4+1phase). My 8150 i can clock to 4.8 happily under windows/internet browsing/light use however, as you can imagine with the 4+1 as soon as i try to render anything with all 8 cores under full load, it takes about half a second to crash. At more modest OCs 4.3-4.4 the heat of the VRMs becomes an issue even with aggressive cooling and throttling occurs. All very basic stuff that corresponds to everything i've read so far. If i knew then...
> 
> Interestingly my Extreme 3 was an upgrade from a m-atx 780G board, the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 yet the ancient asus (also 4+1) was able to support the chip up to 4.6 under 100% load for hours unlike the extreme 3 which is quite frankly awful. I read somewhere it was recommended for good OC on the 8 core, they were wrong. I need an 8+2, again, if i knew then..
> 
> My question is is what is the most recommended/cheapest mobo that is able to support the 8350 and my current 8150 up to the higher clocks. All i use my PC for is rendering for hours on end and the difference between 0.5-1GHz saves me no end of time! Should i get a 12 phase? Or will a 'real' 8 phase suffice?
> 
> Other info:
> 1333ram underclocked to its lowest 400 as it doesnt affect render times and has greatly helped with stability
> 650w OCZ 80Plus bronze
> can provide validation of the 4.8 if you want but im sure no-one cares as its on old hardware lol
> 
> Thanks for an info you can provide


Cheapest I'd recommend would be the 970a-UD3 (8+2 phase!). Otherwise, you're pretty much looking at any ASUS or Gigabyte 990FX board.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignoramus*
> 
> Hi there, i dont yet own an 8350 (currently an 8150) so i dont know how frowned upon it is for me to be posting here... I figured this is the place with the most amount of information and most number of experienced users that will help me decide what the flip to do.
> 
> Currently on an 8150 and a 990FX extreme 3 (4+1phase). My 8150 i can clock to 4.8 happily under windows/internet browsing/light use however, as you can imagine with the 4+1 as soon as i try to render anything with all 8 cores under full load, it takes about half a second to crash. At more modest OCs 4.3-4.4 the heat of the VRMs becomes an issue even with aggressive cooling and throttling occurs. All very basic stuff that corresponds to everything i've read so far. If i knew then...
> 
> Interestingly my Extreme 3 was an upgrade from a m-atx 780G board, the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 yet the ancient asus (also 4+1) was able to support the chip up to 4.6 under 100% load for hours unlike the extreme 3 which is quite frankly awful. I read somewhere it was recommended for good OC on the 8 core, they were wrong. I need an 8+2, again, if i knew then..
> 
> My question is is what is the most recommended/cheapest mobo that is able to support the 8350 and my current 8150 up to the higher clocks. All i use my PC for is rendering for hours on end and the difference between 0.5-1GHz saves me no end of time! Should i get a 12 phase? Or will a 'real' 8 phase suffice?
> 
> Other info:
> 1333ram underclocked to its lowest 400 as it doesnt affect render times and has greatly helped with stability
> 650w OCZ 80Plus bronze
> can provide validation of the 4.8 if you want but im sure no-one cares as its on old hardware lol
> 
> Thanks for an info you can provide


I would get a Sabertooth. It will last you at least till the next revision of the FX chips and has all the crossfire and SLI support that you dont think you need now but will spend all your time drooling over. (Like I do







)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I would get a Sabertooth. It will last you at least till the next revision of the FX chips and has all the crossfire and SLI support that you dont think you need now but will spend all your time drooling over. (Like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You mean like every 990FX board?

Saber's good, but at least give it a selling point that isn't literally base-model.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean like every 990FX board?
> 
> Saber's good, but at least give it a selling point that isn't literally base-model.


Yea well I think it's one of the only sub $200 8+2 boards that supports xfire. I believe the Gigabyte 990fx do as well but im used to the Asus BIOS and their boards havnt let me down yet.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea well I think it's one of the only sub $200 8+2 boards that supports xfire. I believe the Gigabyte 990fx do as well but im used to the Asus BIOS and their boards havnt let me down yet.


There are several other 8+2 boards that are xfire capable that are under $200. Even a couple that are 12+2.
You can check the power phasing here http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
Check prices and Xfire capability on newegg.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean like every 990FX board?
> 
> Saber's good, but at least give it a selling point that isn't literally base-model.


digi power
known for strong overclocks, direct button which is amazing i never have to clear bios, follow my guide to adding an external button ( 2pin front panel connector wired to a momentary switch and mount the switch on the outside of your case ) it is amazing. had to use mem ok button about 3 times which are some of the only time i have to open the case mem ok button instead of clear cmos
8stata ports lots of usb tons of reasons. you can treat them like dirt and they just keep taking it

most importantly 5 year warranty!


----------



## stoker

Hi everybody. I've been i long time reader of this forum but never posted before. Previously had a 945 @ 4G but recently upgraded.
IBT and IBT AVX 10pass Maximum Stable & 4 hours P95 and counting
CPU 1.425 LLC Ultra
NB 1.2 LLC Regular
VDDA 2.6


----------



## Mccaula718

So I try to keep up with this thread but if I don't look at it for a day I swear it jumps 20 pages. Previously(last week) someone was claiming they could reach 5ghz with a noctura dh14(air cooler) and was going to post his results or if he was unsuccessful a particular body part inserted into a broom handle. Was he successful with his attempt or did he face the broom?

I've tried to search for his specific posts but was unable to find them. Any help is appreciated


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Not related to overclocking or the Vishera chips, but I was wondering if any of you nice folks would mind completing a poll for me on LinkedIn?
> 
> You can find the poll here:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/bsre4w3
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to do so.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paladine


Is that the right link? All it took me to was naked Grannies. For some reason I couldn't look away.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Is that the right link? All it took me to was naked Grannies. For some reason I couldn't look away.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> So I try to keep up with this thread but if I don't look at it for a day I swear it jumps 20 pages. Previously(last week) someone was claiming they could reach 5ghz with a noctura dh14(air cooler) and was going to post his results or if he was unsuccessful a particular body part inserted into a broom handle. Was he successful with his attempt or did he face the broom?
> 
> I've tried to search for his specific posts but was unable to find them. Any help is appreciated


Not sure, last post I saw from him was a picture of what I assume was outside his house and a half foot of snow. Maybe he put his rig out there to get 5.0 on air and fried the MOBO?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean like every 990FX board?
> 
> Saber's good, but at least give it a selling point that isn't literally base-model.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I think it's one of the only sub $200 8+2 boards that supports xfire. I believe the Gigabyte 990fx do as well but im used to the Asus BIOS and their boards havnt let me down yet.
Click to expand...

They *all* support Xfire. That is not a Sabertooth feature, that is a 990FX feature.

990FXA-UD3 ($140 newegg), 990FXA-UD5 ($170 newegg), both are 8+2 phase and support CrossFire and Tri-Fire respectively.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean like every 990FX board?
> 
> Saber's good, but at least give it a selling point that isn't literally base-model.
> 
> 
> 
> digi power
> known for strong overclocks, direct button which is amazing i never have to clear bios, follow my guide to adding an external button ( 2pin front panel connector wired to a momentary switch and mount the switch on the outside of your case ) it is amazing. had to use mem ok button about 3 times which are some of the only time i have to open the case mem ok button instead of clear cmos
> 8stata ports lots of usb tons of reasons. you can treat them like dirt and they just keep taking it
> 
> most importantly 5 year warranty!
Click to expand...

There ya go, that's a list of reasons to go ASUS.









Things I like about Giga are Dual-BIOS (can't brick a board), the ability to save I think it's 9 different profiles for BIOS, a BIOS backup will save your profiles with it, USB 3x power (1.5A through each 2.0 port and 2.7A through each 3.0 port and will still power things when the computer is off, woo! I can charge my phone faster off my computer then off the wall) All the UD boards are very thick and built well, and lastly, they're black. Truly black.









Obviously they OC well too, but it's not exactly a challenge with PileDriver.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They *all* support Xfire. That is not a Sabertooth feature, that is a 990FX feature.
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 ($140 newegg), 990FXA-UD5 ($170 newegg), both are 8+2 phase and support CrossFire and Tri-Fire respectively.
> There ya go, that's a list of reasons to go ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I like about Giga are Dual-BIOS (can't brick a board), the ability to save I think it's 9 different profiles for BIOS, a BIOS backup will save your profiles with it, USB 3x power (1.5A through each 2.0 port and 2.7A through each 3.0 port and will still power things when the computer is off, woo! I can charge my phone faster off my computer then off the wall) All the UD boards are very thick and built well, and lastly, they're black. Truly black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously they OC well too, but it's not exactly a challenge with PileDriver.


most of that asus does too 8 profiles on my last giga board 8 on asus, charges while off on sabgerkitty i have corrupted bios a few times and the bios updater ( no cpu or ram needed ) saved me pretty sure it is 1.5a on asus 2.0 and 3.0 also will charge faster however the black you got me beat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> So I try to keep up with this thread but if I don't look at it for a day I swear it jumps 20 pages. Previously(last week) someone was claiming they could reach 5ghz with a noctura dh14(air cooler) and was going to post his results or if he was unsuccessful a particular body part inserted into a broom handle. Was he successful with his attempt or did he face the broom?
> 
> I've tried to search for his specific posts but was unable to find them. Any help is appreciated


dont know sorry ; ;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Hi everybody. I've been i long time reader of this forum but never posted before. Previously had a 945 @ 4G but recently upgraded.
> IBT and IBT AVX 10pass Maximum Stable & 4 hours P95 and counting
> CPU 1.425 LLC Ultra
> NB 1.2 LLC Regular
> VDDA 2.6


welcome !~ nice congrats & keep us informed


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They *all* support Xfire. That is not a Sabertooth feature, that is a 990FX feature.
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 ($140 newegg), 990FXA-UD5 ($170 newegg), both are 8+2 phase and support CrossFire and Tri-Fire respectively.
> There ya go, that's a list of reasons to go ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I like about Giga are Dual-BIOS (can't brick a board), the ability to save I think it's 9 different profiles for BIOS, a BIOS backup will save your profiles with it, USB 3x power (1.5A through each 2.0 port and 2.7A through each 3.0 port and will still power things when the computer is off, woo! I can charge my phone faster off my computer then off the wall) All the UD boards are very thick and built well, and lastly, they're black. Truly black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously they OC well too, but it's not exactly a challenge with PileDriver.
> 
> 
> 
> most of that asus does too 8 profiles on my last giga board 8 on asus, charges while off on sabgerkitty i have corrupted bios a few times and the bios updater ( no cpu or ram needed ) saved me *pretty sure it is 1.5a on asus 2.0 and 3.0 also will charge faster* however the black you got me beat
Click to expand...

If it is, ASUS doesn't advertise it, and no reviews I saw said anything. Their loss, the ability to charge your phone quickly, or not need a powered USB hub is a big enough deal to warrant advertisement in my opinion.

Default values for 2.0 and 3.0 are .5A and .9A respectively, for reference.


----------



## WarMunkey

well just got my 8350 in today, just installed it literally 5 minutes ago with my h50 and idle stays at 32c time to run the prime and some 3dmarks : ) wish me luck! all stock except rm it's at 1666mhz on 2000mhz rated corsair dominator gt's


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> well just got my 8350 in today, just installed it literally 5 minutes ago with my h50 and idle stays at 32c time to run the prime and some 3dmarks : ) wish me luck! all stock except rm it's at 1666mhz on 2000mhz rated corsair dominator gt's


Next step is to pick up a better cooler than the H50. Maybe the H80i? I saw them on sale on newegg for about 80 bucks.


----------



## WarMunkey

it's my case holding me back.. : ( not alot of room in this thing.. it keeps hitting my top fan.. i tried mounting the pull fan on the very back of the case and no go.. the side panel i'm about to cut and see if that works, it's just the h80i is such a thick rad.. i really want my top fan there to move air better..


----------



## WarMunkey

i know it's not too great but here's the very first run with my new setup. prime 95 stays at 51c under full load as we speak and has been running for 30 minutes. i don't think it's going to reach over 54c under prime 95 if i run it for the recommended 2-4 hours so it's fine for now until i have more time tomorrow. it's 2 a.m here..

http://valid.canardpc.com/2764170
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4656291

will post all my results in this post to save posts : )


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Not related to overclocking or the Vishera chips, but I was wondering if any of you nice folks would mind completing a poll for me on LinkedIn?
> 
> You can find the poll here:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/bsre4w3
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to do so.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paladine


There's no option for no


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Hi everybody. I've been i long time reader of this forum but never posted before. Previously had a 945 @ 4G but recently upgraded.
> IBT and IBT AVX 10pass Maximum Stable & 4 hours P95 and counting
> CPU 1.425 LLC Ultra
> NB 1.2 LLC Regular
> VDDA 2.6


welcome ~ nice GJ !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it is, ASUS doesn't advertise it, and no reviews I saw said anything. Their loss, the ability to charge your phone quickly, or not need a powered USB hub is a big enough deal to warrant advertisement in my opinion.
> 
> Default values for 2.0 and 3.0 are .5A and .9A respectively, for reference.


 i belive you have to enable it in bios but idr if you install aisuite you then have to enable it again 3x charge speed there is also another spec for data which is faster usb3.0 you can enable as well i may be wrong about usb 2.0 as i can not find the documentation ( in terms of charging quicker ), however they will chage when pc is off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> well just got my 8350 in today, just installed it literally 5 minutes ago with my h50 and idle stays at 32c time to run the prime and some 3dmarks : ) wish me luck! all stock except rm it's at 1666mhz on 2000mhz rated corsair dominator gt's


Nice congrats !~ ~welcome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Next step is to pick up a better cooler than the H50. Maybe the H80i? I saw them on sale on newegg for about 80 bucks.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> it's my case holding me back.. : ( not alot of room in this thing.. it keeps hitting my top fan.. i tried mounting the pull fan on the very back of the case and no go.. the side panel i'm about to cut and see if that works, it's just the h80i is such a thick rad.. i really want my top fan there to move air better..


and a new case LOL i can enthusiastically recommend a new trooper or stryker they are awesome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> i know it's not too great but here's the very first run with my new setup. prime 95 stays at 51c under full load as we speak and has been running for 30 minutes. i don't think it's going to reach over 54c under prime 95 if i run it for the recommended 2-4 hours so it's fine for now until i have more time tomorrow. it's 2 a.m here..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2764170
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4656291
> 
> will post all my results in this post to save posts : )


nice !~ GJ


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it is, ASUS doesn't advertise it, and no reviews I saw said anything. Their loss, the ability to charge your phone quickly, or not need a powered USB hub is a big enough deal to warrant advertisement in my opinion.
> 
> Default values for 2.0 and 3.0 are .5A and .9A respectively, for reference.


yeah they should advertise it..

"With the exclusive ASUS Ai Charger, all of your motherboards, and desktops become universal chargers for your iPod, iPhone and now, the new iPad. Ai Charger turns any PC into a flexible power-up station for popular Apple devices through a simple USB connector, extending their usability and benefit in every lifestyle. Charging goes up to"

its kinda the Aicharger.. thing


----------



## ignoramus

Ok thats great gents. Looks like the GA-970A-UD3 fits the criteria well. I dont need all the bells and whistles like crossfire support, big array of sata ports,etc just the ability to OC the raw cpu power as far as it will go. Can anyone vouch for it as a capable OC board? Is it true 8phase or is it still 4 channel?

It might be an idea to make a note on the Extreme 3 table saying *not recommended for 8-core OC* because it has been nothing but a let down for me!


----------



## WarMunkey

ok i'm about to push 4.5ghz on this h50, i had my morning coffee now to see if this chip can keep up and this h50 can stand the power!!


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hwmonitor is really crap. i used to use it all the time but it mis reports some voltages and temps. hwinfo64 is better


you said this was better, so i downloaded hwinfo64 to keep an eye on my vrm's with my crosshair formula V which was the vrm temp? i see t0-t3 can it be the t2? since it'es 50c at idle but i recall some people saying it should be around the cpu temp?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Idle temps with air cooler.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> you said this was better, so i downloaded hwinfo64 to keep an eye on my vrm's with my crosshair formula V which was the vrm temp? i see t0-t3 can it be the t2? since it'es 50c at idle but i recall some people saying it should be around the cpu temp?


i like it. at load mine does stay @ cpu SOCKET temp however i have a fan on the heat sink for VRM and north bridge,


----------



## WarMunkey

how is it with 2 hours of prime-95? lol very nice temp btw, which air cooler?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> how is it with 2 hours of prime-95? lol very nice temp btw, which air cooler?


its in my sig. I will never use prime95 for stressing on an FX chip.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i like it. at load mine does stay @ cpu SOCKET temp however i have a fan on the heat sink for VRM and north bridge,


what's the name of the vrm in hwinfo man? i think it's one of the t0-t4 readings?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> you said this was better, so i downloaded hwinfo64 to keep an eye on my vrm's with my crosshair formula V which was the vrm temp? i see t0-t3 can it be the t2? since it'es 50c at idle but i recall some people saying it should be around the cpu temp?


im not sure what is what with different motherboards. Hwinfo64 is better. does your board have a asus suite or something like that. they generally give you the names or you might have to google it


----------



## WarMunkey

yeah i have asus suite but it would say my volts were 0.00v.. : ( and i didn't like that.. so i just uninstalled it then went to hw montior and hw info


----------



## Krusher33

Or check in the Crosshair club? (if there is one







)


----------



## WarMunkey

will look into it, but anyway the only temp that his over 55c is my cpu which at 4.5 was running at 67c with 1.35v so i clocked it down to 1.334 and back to 4.4ghz it doesn't go over 62c now and is only 100mhz slower.. need to rework my cooling lol

here's the validation after 2 hours of prime 95 at this clock settings
http://valid.canardpc.com/2764549


----------



## WarMunkey

well ran 3dmark 11 with my cpu at stock and my 7870 at stock and only scored a X2264 i figured it would be alot better than that.. time to go back to 4.4ghz and see what happens idk if i need to overclock my video card since all my games run excellent with this setup.. loving this 8350!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> well ran 3dmark 11 with my cpu at stock and my 7870 at stock and only scored a X2264 i figured it would be alot better than that.. time to go back to 4.4ghz and see what happens idk if i need to overclock my video card since all my games run excellent with this setup.. loving this 8350!


Are you only getting 4.4GHz with a custom loop? Come on... Im getting 5GHz on air.


----------



## WarMunkey

nope.. h50.. and i'm using prime 95 for 2 hours to see how the temps are they are 67c after 2 hours so i am happy with what i have. not really looking for more than what i need. happily playing games 60 fps constant on my 23" 1920x1080 monitor so im more than happy


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> nope.. h50.. and i'm using prime 95 for 2 hours to see how the temps are they are 67c after 2 hours so i am happy with what i have. not really looking for more than what i need. happily playing games 60 fps constant on my 23" 1920x1080 monitor so im more than happy


Dont use prime95...


----------



## WarMunkey

why not..? been using it for forever...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> why not..? been using it for forever...


Because Prime95 makes FX chips crash at stock sometimes. If it passes IBT its stable and IBT usually lets you overclock a lot higher.


----------



## WarMunkey

huh what is this ibt? didn't know that about prime..


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> huh what is this ibt? didn't know that about prime..


intel burn test for the fx you want ibt avx should be in this thread somewhere


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you only getting 4.4GHz with a custom loop? Come on... Im getting 5GHz on air.


lol lets see 50 passes of IBT at 5 ghz Ranger


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol lets see 50 passes of IBT at 5 ghz Ranger


50 passes is overkill and you know it. You just want to see me fail at 50 runs.

I completed 30/50 runs without error. and when it failed it just said failed. i didnt crash at all



If you dont think this is stable for 24/7. Then idk what you are getting at.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 50 passes is overkill and you know it. You just want to see me fail at 50 runs.
> 
> I completed 30/50 runs without error. and when it failed it just said failed. i didnt crash at all
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont think this is stable for 24/7. Then idk what you are getting at.


lol that's just as I predicted, there is a gremlin that shows up around 30 passes that will throw a wrench in the works.
Something else is also amiss as your Gflops are low for that speed.
I am more interested in seeing if you can keep it cool at 5Ghz under load on air, at normal ambient temps.

See what speed you can pass the BH benchmark at and see what temps you get.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://valid.canardpc.com/2764780

CPUNB is stock, idk how much that matters.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 50 passes is overkill and you know it. You just want to see me fail at 50 runs.
> 
> I completed 30/50 runs without error. and when it failed it just said failed. i didnt crash at all
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont think this is stable for 24/7. Then idk what you are getting at.


Yeah, don't worry about 50 passes. Just do 5 on Maximum. Unless that pic is "shopped" then you're temps are really good for that ambient temp.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, don't worry about 50 passes. Just do 5 on Maximum. Unless that pic is "shopped" then you're temps are really good for that ambient temp.


5 passes isn't much of a test of stability or cooling in my opinion. IBT is already pretty easy on things compared to other stability tests such as prime 95 ,or occt.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.

I'd pretty much need video proof that an air cooler can keep an 8350 @ 5 ghz @ 100% load on all 8 cores cool at normal ambient temps.
Just too easy to slap a 5 ghz validation on a screen shot claim it to be legit , the internet has made a skeptic of me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 50 passes is overkill and you know it. You just want to see me fail at 50 runs.
> 
> I completed 30/50 runs without error. and when it failed it just said failed. i didnt crash at all
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont think this is stable for 24/7. Then idk what you are getting at.


hey dude, that pretty good on air cooling! i told u so.

hey but what are your settings to get stable overclock? i mean the how did u set the voltages? i tested mine and i set an higher voltage but i still get the damn thing bouncing and when i see yours its nice and stable at 5.0ghz.

also my temperatures was way too high and i get like 75C and my pc shut down. i get voltage of 1.6 in cpu-z u all said i need to set higher voltage to be stable but that is not my case here.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 50 passes is overkill and you know it. You just want to see me fail at 50 runs.
> 
> I completed 30/50 runs without error. and when it failed it just said failed. i didnt crash at all
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont think this is stable for 24/7. Then idk what you are getting at.


Did you stick you rig out in the snow to get that low a temperature


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> But that is just "Standard" I thought we ran IBT on Maximum? I can run "Standard" on ridiculous clocks, doesn't mean it is stable.
> 
> Paladine


Well im not running NASAs servers on this CPU so i think its fine for 24/7 usage.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Did you stick you rig out in the snow to get that low a temperature


What makes you think i have snow?


----------



## WarMunkey

so how many passes in ibt and what setting would you recommend to consider stable? show of hands.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> so how many passes in ibt and what setting would you recommend to consider stable? show of hands.


Standard settings 5-10 runs should be enough for 24/7 usage. Dont listen to those who say you need 30-50 runs.


----------



## WarMunkey

alright i will set with 10 standard passes : ) thank you kind sir


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Krusher33

I tried 10 passes at standard and then I was too lazy to do another test and played GW2. Passed IBT but crashed in GW2.

When I'm not lazy, I test max 20 passes in IBT, then several benchmarks (cinebench, 3dmark11, etc), then play BF3 and GW2. If it does well for a week of gaming, then I feel confident I'm in good shape.

It's very annoying to only do a quick job of stability testing and then be in a middle of a great gaming session and have it crashed on you with issues.

BTW: I also use [email protected] and BOINC to test stability.


----------



## WarMunkey

hmmm so it seems different folks like to stroke different.. so what's the difference of very high from standard, besides memory volume?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol that's just as I predicted, there is a gremlin that shows up around 30 passes that will throw a wrench in the works.
> Something else is also amiss as your Gflops are low for that speed.
> I am more interested in seeing if you can keep it cool at 5Ghz under load on air, at normal ambient temps.
> 
> See what speed you can pass the BH benchmark at and see what temps you get.


My 8320 fails at 25 passes of IBT, but has no problems with gaming, movies, rar files, or photoshop. Ive even loaded up two games, turned on 3 movies unzipped 4-5 13gb files and still had no problem. So what if it fails IBT after 25 but for what I do its perfectly stable?


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Standard settings 5-10 runs should be enough for 24/7 usage. Dont listen to those who say you need 30-50 runs.


From my experience, I'd say at least 20 "high" run and then a month without crash. I found SC2 was great to find unstable overclocks on the FX chip.








Quote:


> hmmm so it seems different folks like to stroke different.. so what's the difference of very high from standard, besides memory volume?


My guess would be that since it uses more memory, it takes more time to fill it with its calculations (whatever Linpack is trying to do). The core is being stressed more per run and have a higher chance of "chocking" under the pressure.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Standard settings 5-10 runs should be enough for 24/7 usage. Dont listen to those who say you need 30-50 runs.


dont be a girl and use normal IBT that will pass anything. if u think that 5ghz on air is stable then think again man.

you can go on believing it is though mate. Nobody else will.

we pay good money for 5ghz and to have someone come along and say they doing it air is just.....well laughable or do u just want me to agree with ya?










i thought u were better than that mate

Also are you using windows basic? or did you just run that on selective startup so it would pass as well....come on tell the truth

Edit. also your temps dont add up. for any air cooler going over 1.50volts is going to hit it hard, so hwo did u keep your cpu temp and core temp at nearly the same temp and only just over 60? im bamboozeled


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Standard settings 5-10 runs should be enough for 24/7 usage. Dont listen to those who say you need 30-50 runs.


5-10 runs on standard for 24/7 usage? NO bloody way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

at least 30-50 for a true reading, but end of day its up to you. if u want to convince yourself 5-10 runs on standard is alright then so be it its your pc lol just dont come on here and claim it stable after 5-10 runs or you'll get laughed at


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dont be a girl and use normal IBT that will pass anything. if u think that 5ghz on air is stable then think again man.
> 
> you can go on believing it is though mate. Nobody else will.
> 
> we pay good money for 5ghz and to have someone come along and say they doing it air is just.....well laughable or do u just want me to agree with ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought u were better than that mate
> 
> Also are you using windows basic? or did you just run that on selective startup so it would pass as well....come on tell the truth
> 
> Edit. also your temps dont add up. for any air cooler going over 1.50volts is going to hit it hard, so hwo did u keep your cpu temp and core temp at nearly the same temp and only just over 60? im bamboozeled


I told you my air cooler is good. But you wouldnt beilive me. Its on a test bench now so unrestricted air flow.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 5-10 runs on standard for 24/7 usage? NO bloody way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> at least 30-50 for a true reading, but end of day its up to you. if u want to convince yourself 5-10 runs on standard is alright then so be it its your pc lol just dont come on here and claim it stable after 5-10 runs or you'll get laughed at


I passed 30 runs man...


----------



## sgtgates

If this helps at all this is what I do to check stability...

1. 10 standard runs IBT

15min later after I eat lunch and drink a crisp college refreshment I do...

2. 15 standard runs IBT

After my "refreshment" and my League PVP match I do this...

3. 15-20 High run IBT

That usually concludes my stability checking unless I want to screw around, but who has time for that?









That's all

-Cheers


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> If this helps at all this is what I do to check stability...
> 
> 1. 10 standard runs IBT
> 
> 15min later after I eat lunch and drink a crisp college refreshment I do...
> 
> 2. 15 standard runs IBT
> 
> After my "refreshment" and my League PVP match I do this...
> 
> 3. 15-20 High run IBT
> 
> That usually concludes my stability checking unless I want to screw around, but who has time for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all
> 
> -Cheers


Yea i dont get why gertruude wants 50 runs of AVX max memory runs to be satisfied. If it doesnt crash at 5-10 it usually doesnt crash on regular usage. If it does just bump the voltage.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea i dont get why gertruude wants 50 runs of AVX max memory runs to be satisfied. If it doesnt crash at 5-10 it usually doesnt crash on regular usage. If it does just bump the voltage.


if it does crash 5-10 standard then it wont crash? codswallop absolute codswallop.

i really did think you were better than the comments u have made and no a air cooler on a testbench doesnt miraculously get fantastic airflow. its the heat transfer thats more important.

dont kid a kidder.

anyhow im going to block you now so i dont see your posts man. sorry but i just cant see you in the same light

sad times


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if it does crash 5-10 standard then it wont crash? codswallop absolute codswallop.
> 
> i really did think you were better than the comments u have made and no a air cooler on a testbench doesnt miraculously get fantastic airflow. its the heat transfer thats more important.
> 
> dont kid a kidder.
> 
> anyhow im going to block you now so i dont see your posts man. sorry but i just cant see you in the same light
> 
> sad times


Wow. Blocked becuase we disagree on a minor subject? lol


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

yeah i get my new case tomorrow man









Corsair obsidion 650D it is









hope it will all fit


----------



## hurricane28

o and dudes, relax man come on. i know i had some arguments before but i mean its only a pc man haha

so sit down and relax a bit and enjoy your computers


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it is, ASUS doesn't advertise it, and no reviews I saw said anything. Their loss, the ability to charge your phone quickly, or not need a powered USB hub is a big enough deal to warrant advertisement in my opinion.
> 
> Default values for 2.0 and 3.0 are .5A and .9A respectively, for reference.[/quote
> 
> Asus definitely has in the bios recharging through the USB ports. I have seen it multiiple times.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> so how many passes in ibt and what setting would you recommend to consider stable? show of hands.


i would reccomend max 10-20 passes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> hmmm so it seems different folks like to stroke different.. so what's the difference of very high from standard, besides memory volume?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> My 8320 fails at 25 passes of IBT, but has no problems with gaming, movies, rar files, or photoshop. Ive even loaded up two games, turned on 3 movies unzipped 4-5 13gb files and still had no problem. So what if it fails IBT after 25 but for what I do its perfectly stable?


there really is no standard for stable. ocing makes everything unstable. askin gthis will get all sorts of answers some say prim, occt, ibt bottom line is "is this stable enough for you " no right or wrong answer personal choice, i know people who dont stability test at all. your pc your life

didnt see these posts when i made this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> From my experience, I'd say at least 20 "high" run and then a month without crash. I found SC2 was great to find unstable overclocks on the FX chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that since it uses more memory, it takes more time to fill it with its calculations (whatever Linpack is trying to do). The core is being stressed more per run and have a higher chance of "chocking" under the pressure.


see no good answer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Soooo now I am stuck.
> 
> I just had a nice invoice paid so missus has said I can buy something new as a treat. I offered to buy her something but she said no that I can buy myself something instead.
> 
> Now first off this could be a catch22 situation (where no matter what I should absolutely NOT buy myself something because she really only saying it but doesn't mean it) so I have to be aware of that - but if I do go ahead and buy myself something, what should it be?
> 
> I would quite like to run a second 7850 in Crossfire for example.
> I would also quite like to run a custom loop.
> 
> Pricewise, the loop isn't going to be a lot more expensive than the second card so I am not really sure what to do. Maybe I should just save the money since my rig at the moment is more that suiting my needs, but with 8000 series cards and Piledriver on the horizon, maybe it is worth setting the money aside for them?
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Paladine


do both yourself and her, even just take her on a nice date. i would personally go custom loop

if you want a start on one that is easy and includes a great pump and block i reccomend the 2 or 3 fan rad of this H2O-X20 Edge HD Series


----------



## hurricane28

what is the max temperature of the fx 8350? i had read somewhere that it was 65 right?

i get all high temps now with my h100i on 5ghz very strange. voltage is 1.550 and i get temp of 71C so i guess that is little too high right?

and still the core is bouncing in cpu-z and HWinfo64 i guess that's not good.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what is the max temperature of the fx 8350? i had read somewhere that it was 65 right?
> 
> i get all high temps now with my h100i on 5ghz very strange. voltage is 1.550 and i get temp of 71C so i guess that is little too high right?
> 
> and still the core is bouncing in cpu-z and HWinfo64 i guess that's not good.


62is recommended

are you sure your not reading socket temp?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it is, ASUS doesn't advertise it, and no reviews I saw said anything. Their loss, the ability to charge your phone quickly, or not need a powered USB hub is a big enough deal to warrant advertisement in my opinion.
> 
> Default values for 2.0 and 3.0 are .5A and .9A respectively, for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Asus definitely has in the bios recharging through the USB ports. I have seen it multiiple times.
Click to expand...

Ok, lets try again.

USB can charge anything. No one cares about that. Normal 2.0 and 3.0 powers are 5 volts at .5A and .9A respectively.

Gigabyte has something called "3x Power". This special thing that they do advertise, puts 5 volts at *1.5A* through every USB 2.0 port, and *2.7A* through every USB 3.0 port.

ASUS does not have this, or if they do have it, they do not advertize it.

Clear enough?

Also, bull on ranger's 5Ghz.

Sorry dude, no air cooler can do that inside. I don't care how good you think your air cooler is, it is not physically capable of getting rid of enough heat to keep 1.536v that cool under full load. You were outside, in the snow you posted pics about, or at minimum had windows open.

And no, test benches do not help airflow. If anything, they hurt it since there is nothing to move air away from the bench and bring fresh air in.

(Other quick tips, the obvious benching desktop (solid black background, Classic UI, etc) is not helping your case since both make it extremely easy to copy/paste and lie, plus the refusal to use the standard of the club, IBT AVX version. You're going up against a lot of people with a lot of experience who have all called BS before, keep that in mind)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, lets try again.
> 
> USB can charge anything. No one cares about that. Normal 2.0 and 3.0 powers are 5 volts at .5A and .9A respectively.
> 
> Gigabyte has something called "3x Power". This special thing that they do advertise, puts 5 volts at *1.5A* through every USB 2.0 port, and *2.7A* through every USB 3.0 port.
> 
> ASUS does not have this, or if they do have it, they do not advertize it.
> 
> Clear enough?


your right they dont advertise it and i may be wrong about usb2.0 pretty sure it does do the higher amp rating (it does see asus link below however i do know know if it does 1.2a or 1.5a, as this article is dated 2010 i would assume they have upped it to 1.5aedit is seems as if it is 1.2a ) , as for 3.0 it does ( 3x.9a=2.7a )
also this is ai charger+ what ever the "+" is for and if you goto the specs sheet of the sabertooth on asus.com it shows it supports ai charger+


http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/ai_charger/

i know this is not a solid source but it help back up my point
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-172848.html


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quick question. What is the stock HT for the 8350? My M5A99x Evo 2.0 sets it at 2200 on auto. I searched around and saw conflicting values. For instance, 2600 is listed at the beginning of this thread. Others have it at 2200 and again 2600. The AMD site was no help.

Oh, one more thing. Has anyone on here tried a Cooler Master Seidon 120XL with the 8350? I'm not planning on overclocking this machine unless it's slight, because it is my production machine (I'm going to build another machine for overclocking soon, with a Sabertooth Gen3.). I just want solid cooling for long animation renders. On long renders I've seen it peak at 60C and level at 59C on the stock heat sink, while rendering a frame that took about 30 minutes. I'm not that comfortable with that. I lowered the temperature a bit a bit by switching the fan to turbo. A Blender render pins all 8 cores at 100% which is great, but I don't know if it will heat up more if a render takes days. I was considering a Hyper 212 Plus, but if a compact water cooler will do the job as well, I'd be down with that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quick question. What is the stock HT for the 8350? My M5A99x Evo 2.0 sets it at 2200 on auto. I searched around and saw conflicting values. For instance, 2600 is listed at the beginning of this thread. Others have it at 2200 and again 2600. The AMD site was no help.
> 
> Oh, one more thing. Has anyone on here tried a Cooler Master Seidon 120XL with the 8350? I'm not planning on overclocking this machine unless it's slight, because it is my production machine (I'm going to build another machine for overclocking soon, with a Sabertooth Gen3.). I just want solid cooling for long animation renders. On long renders I've seen it peak at 60C and level at 59C on the stock heat sink, while rendering a frame that took about 30 minutes. I'm not that comfortable with that. I lowered the temperature a bit a bit by switching the fan to turbo. A Blender render pins all 8 cores at 100% which is great, but I don't know if it will heat up more if a render takes days. I was considering a Hyper 212 Plus, but if a compact water cooler will do the job as well, I'd be down with that.


never used the cooler sorry

ht is 2600 and cpu/nb is 2400


----------



## FunkyPresident

Cool thanks. My motherboard had them both at 2200.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome ~ nice GJ !~


Hi thanks, wasn't too successful though as core #1 received fatal error rounding 0.5 expected less than 0.4 at the 8 hour mark.

I have seen a lot of debate in regards to P95 being flawed in testing FX, yet i have seen a select few passing over 24hours. Do i bother increasing the cpu voltage or just go with the general consensus IBT AVX 20 pass is the go?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Hi thanks, wasn't too successful though as core #1 received fatal error rounding 0.5 expected less than 0.4 at the 8 hour mark.
> 
> I have seen a lot of debate in regards to P95 being flawed in testing FX, yet i have seen a select few passing over 24hours. Do i bother increasing the cpu voltage or just go with the general consensus IBT AVX 20 pass is the go?


up to you i can get my cpu prime stable 13+hours @ 4.7ghz some can some cant.


----------



## stoker

K thanks. 4.7Ghz is my next goal so i'll see how i go


----------



## MarvinDessica

So honest question, what should I do to improve my OC? I know you're saying post settings, etc but here's where I am. It fails OC checker, prime95 and IBT. Doing something wrong here? I'm not expecting a golden chip that can hit 5.0 on 1.400000 like some folks but this seems extremely high at-least for me.


----------



## stoker

I see no CPU-NB settings, Don't use auto


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> I see no CPU-NB settings, Don't use auto


Any particular advice on what I should tweak? No way on earth I should be going THIS high to reach these clocks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, lets try again.
> 
> USB can charge anything. No one cares about that. Normal 2.0 and 3.0 powers are 5 volts at .5A and .9A respectively.
> 
> Gigabyte has something called "3x Power". This special thing that they do advertise, puts 5 volts at *1.5A* through every USB 2.0 port, and *2.7A* through every USB 3.0 port.
> 
> ASUS does not have this, or if they do have it, they do not advertize it.
> 
> Clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> your right they dont advertise it and i may be wrong about usb2.0 pretty sure it does do the higher amp rating (it does see asus link below however i do know know if it does 1.2a or 1.5a, as this article is dated 2010 i would assume they have upped it to 1.5aedit is seems as if it is 1.2a ) , as for 3.0 it does ( 3x.9a=2.7a )
> also this is ai charger+ what ever the "+" is for and if you goto the specs sheet of the sabertooth on asus.com it shows it supports ai charger+
> 
> http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/ai_charger/
> 
> i know this is not a solid source but it help back up my point
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-172848.html
Click to expand...

Nope, that's plenty good and exactly what I was referring to.

Seems they only have it on 2 ports though? (techpowerup link) That would be unfortunate. I think everyone should have the higher amperage standards, it makes life easier.

Stock NB is 2200 btw, not 2400. HT is 2600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> So honest question, what should I do to improve my OC? I know you're saying post settings, etc but here's where I am. It fails OC checker, prime95 and IBT. Doing something wrong here? I'm not expecting a golden chip that can hit 5.0 on 1.400000 like some folks but this seems extremely high at-least for me.


You may need as high as 1.45v under load for ~4.6ghz, just a heads up.

These chips can handle 1.55v like the old Denebs did, as long as you keep them cool. Some chips have higher voltage for turbo stock then what you're setting.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Any particular advice on what I should tweak? No way on earth I should be going THIS high to reach these clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope, that's plenty good and exactly what I was referring to.
> 
> Seems they only have it on 2 ports though? (techpowerup link) That would be unfortunate. I think everyone should have the higher amperage standards, it makes life easier.
> 
> Stock NB is 2200 btw, not 2400. HT is 2600.
> You may need as high as 1.45v under load for ~4.6ghz, just a heads up.
> 
> These chips can handle 1.55v like the old Denebs did, as long as you keep them cool. Some chips have higher voltage for turbo stock then what you're setting.


no it is all usb, at least on my sabertooth maybe on their board idk ( giga marks their ports and front panel connectors ( at least the ga-970a-ud3 i had )

agreed 1.45+ llc high put cpu/nb to 1.2v your right about cpu/nb my bad i have ddr2400 so it auto defaults to 2400 now my bad

fyi my chip is 100% stable @ 1.45 high llc can even do prime with no problems. the thing about these 8 cores is the volts they take is way more for oc vs a 4 core and llc is a must ( belive most chips have around .7v drops ( over generalization but you get the point ) turn off apm, it will drop your cores once you hit 40c on any core to lower clock to maintain 40c without hpc enabled i have had better luck using current for cpu power duty but this does raise vrm temps.

also you should be able to just save a screen shot of your bios onto a flash drive formatted in fat 32 fyi gonna have to look it up i just look in the right hand corner ( i am assuming you have uefi bios ( you can use a mouse )


----------



## Shviomar

Count me inn ^^ I'm so exited to get my FX-8350 installed on the ASUS CrossHair V Formula-z MoBo.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 62is recommended
> 
> are you sure your not reading socket temp?


ah oke,

yes i am sure it is the CPU temp. o well i am getting my new case here so i set the fans different this time and than i will see what temps i get.

also i get some new fans from corsair because the stock fans were broke :S so next week i get some new fans and hopefully it solves the problem.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah oke,
> 
> yes i am sure it is the CPU temp. o well i am getting my new case here so i set the fans different this time and than i will see what temps i get.
> 
> also i get some new fans from corsair because the stock fans were broke :S so next week i get some new fans and hopefully it solves the problem.


Corsair fans....


----------



## hurricane28

yep they are not the best LOL

but i am looking for some better fans but there is so much to shoos from.

and i don't like noctua fans because they are f.. ugly haha


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yep they are not the best LOL
> 
> but i am looking for some better fans but there is so much to shoos from.
> 
> and i don't like noctua fans because they are f.. ugly haha


Shoos lol

But noctuas are better.


----------



## hurricane28

aw come on haha

i don't know what i have man with my spelling :S

i think i am getting dyslectic or something LOL

ye well i bet there are some other good fans than noctuas.

i hope my new corsair fans are way better otherwise i call them again until this problem is solved 









also i was getting a pretty good offer on some custom loop water cooling kit. for 250 euro i have an hole set, so i am seriously thinking buying it.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hotrod717

Finally got my 8350 back in my system after rma of the sabertooth. I reconfigured and have separate loops for my cpu and gpu. Really seems to have helped. Not sure, but these Cine scores are a lot better than before if I recall. Haven't been active on this thread in a while and would like to get some verification on the scores.



This is at 5.016ghz and I'm running my 6990 in oc mode. I ran some other runs with the cpu at stock and overclocking to 5.016ghz bumped my OpenGL score by 15 fps or so.



Temps are definitely more stable! 9 Deltas. 3 on a mcp320 and 6 on a RX360


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Finally got my 8350 back in my system after rma of the sabertooth. I reconfigured and have separate loops for my cpu and gpu. Really seems to have helped. Not sure, but these Cine scores are a lot better than before if I recall. Haven't been active on this thread in a while and would like to get some verification on the scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 5.016ghz and I'm running my 6990 in oc mode. I ran some other runs with the cpu at stock and overclocking to 5.016ghz bumped my score by 15 fps or so.


tut tut in the not genuine lol scores seem ok. after i done installing some things ill do a cinebench for ya


----------



## hotrod717

Haven't gotten around to doing a phone verification after doing a reinstall after rma of the mobo!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Haven't gotten around to doing a phone verification after doing a reinstall after rma of the mobo!


ah ok lol. Better get to it


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah ok lol. Better get to it


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shviomar*
> 
> Count me inn ^^ I'm so exited to get my FX-8350 installed on the ASUS CrossHair V Formula-z MoBo.


CONGRATS /welcome~!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aw come on haha
> 
> i don't know what i have man with my spelling :S
> 
> i think i am getting dyslectic or something LOL
> 
> ye well i bet there are some other good fans than noctuas.
> 
> i hope my new corsair fans are way better otherwise i call them again until this problem is solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i was getting a pretty good offer on some custom loop water cooling kit. for 250 euro i have an hole set, so i am seriously thinking buying it.


notcturas are great the look is just giving them a bigger epeen for letting everyone else know what you have. i like these best fans i ever saw and cheap !!!!!!

nice on the loop really depends on what is in it .


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> most of that asus does too 8 profiles on my last giga board 8 on asus, charges while off on sabgerkitty i have corrupted bios a few times and the bios updater ( no cpu or ram needed ) saved me pretty sure it is 1.5a on asus 2.0 and 3.0 also will charge faster however the black you got me beat
> dont know sorry ; ;
> welcome !~ nice congrats & keep us informed


Will the sabertooth charge usb devices when its turned off also? When it's on do you need AI Suite II running for quick charge. I see they have a program called USB 3.0 Boost and AI Charger +, does it really charge faster with it on?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Will the sabertooth charge usb devices when its turned off also? When it's on do you need AI Suite II running for quick charge. I see they have a program called USB 3.0 Boost and AI Charger +, does it really charge faster with it on?


usd boost is for faster speeds @ usb 3.0 device has to be programed for it ( see this link for more details )

i notice a HUGE difference with it on ( ai charger )

my phone will charge alot quicker so will my ipod ( waiting for this to die so i never buy another apple product again ( sorry apple lovers )

honestly i never shut my pc off but ill test it later to verify

yes 100% can tell you my pc charges with no power. i do not know if it charges with 1.2a or regular.

but a sabertooth 2.0 will charge while being off


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> up to you i can get my cpu prime stable 13+hours @ 4.7ghz some can some cant.


I have had prime stable at like 18+ hours.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> usd boost is for faster speeds @ usb 3.0 device has to be programed for it ( see this link for more details )
> 
> i notice a HUGE difference with it on ( ai charger )
> 
> my phone will charge alot quicker so will my ipod ( waiting for this to die so i never buy another apple product again ( sorry apple lovers )
> 
> honestly i never shut my pc off but ill test it later to verify
> 
> yes 100% can tell you my pc charges with no power. i do not know if it charges with 1.2a or regular.
> 
> but a sabertooth 2.0 will charge while being off


I was wondering if anyone has hooked up an ohm meter to the ports to see how many amps they are drawing? Where would you put the probes? Just curious. Thanks Mega Man.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has hooked up an ohm meter to the ports to see how many amps they are drawing? Where would you put the probes? Just curious. Thanks Mega Man.


most meters you have to have no power for them to be accurate, and putting power to ohms can damage your meter, you want to take amps, which 1 you need a special meter that takes DC amps ( very expensive ) and 2 a very, very precision meter ( talking ~ 1.2a here ) and 3 i dont trust a meter unless it is expensive IE fluke feildpeice the cheap meters are cheap for a reason. i use a meter ever day for work.

also i believe that it is done via chips that you can not just read ohms on to get the volts, chips are not like motors to my understanding ( chip has to initialize ) where as motors are just wound wires that you can read ohms through. i could be wrong


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> most meters you have to have no power for them to be accurate, and putting power to ohms can damage your meter, you want to take amps, which 1 you need a special meter that takes DC amps ( very expensive ) and 2 a very, very precision meter ( talking ~ 1.2a here ) and 3 i dont trust a meter unless it is expensive IE fluke feildpeice the cheap meters are cheap for a reason. i use a meter ever day for work.


Ok. That clears that up.

Another question. If it is sending more amps to the USB ports, can that damage other devices that are plugged into the USB ports, like I have a mouse and keyboard plugged into my USB ports?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Ok. That clears that up.
> 
> Another question. If it is sending more amps to the USB ports, can that damage other devices that are plugged into the USB ports, like I have a mouse and keyboard plugged into my USB ports?


no amps are pulled ( by the device ) not pushed ( by the power source )
just because a psu can deliver alot of amps does not mean it will that is why it is ok to buy a 1000w psu for a pc that only needs 10a or 100a or 200a

this is true for all electrical.

ac/dc 460v 12v does not matter

it is when a power source requires 1.2a and you use a .5 amp psu that there is an issue ( you burn out power source ) this is different when charging batteries because a battery will just soak up the power available up to its max ability ( say a battery can only pull 1.2a and your power source is 2a it will only take 1.2a ) and charge at a lower speed


----------



## cssorkinman

MSI's supercharger app will send 1500mA to the usb ports


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Finally got my 8350 back in my system after rma of the sabertooth. I reconfigured and have separate loops for my cpu and gpu. Really seems to have helped. Not sure, but these Cine scores are a lot better than before if I recall. Haven't been active on this thread in a while and would like to get some verification on the scores.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 5.016ghz and I'm running my 6990 in oc mode. I ran some other runs with the cpu at stock and overclocking to 5.016ghz bumped my OpenGL score by 15 fps or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are definitely more stable! 9 Deltas. 3 on a mcp320 and 6 on a RX360


That cinebench score is right on the money. Mine is exactly as yours is 5.02ghz with 8.62 score


----------



## ignoramus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I would get a Sabertooth. It will last you at least till the next revision of the FX chips and has all the crossfire and SLI support that you dont think you need now but will spend all your time drooling over. (Like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So now im unsure. The GA-970A-UD3 sounds good on paper but i've bough cheap to the point where the saying has evolved to 'you buy cheap you buy thrice'... This will be the third mobo purchase and it needs to be right this time. I dont mind putting a bit more dollar into it if i need to but if the GA-970A-UD3 will suffice for 4.8 - 5G overclocks then ill order it strait away.

The other mobos will be up for auction on ebay soon and got a good price for them when i got them so i shouldn't lose more than £20.

Although tbh my friends i7 930 @ 4G destroys my 8150 @ 4.3G in a heavily multithreaded rendering system and that almost makes me want to sell the lot, processor included, and go intel. I guess the alternative is sell the lost and get the 8350.. im a little bit on the fence.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignoramus*
> 
> So now im unsure. The GA-970A-UD3 sounds good on paper but i've bough cheap to the point where the saying has evolved to 'you buy cheap you buy thrice'... This will be the third mobo purchase and it needs to be right this time. I dont mind putting a bit more dollar into it if i need to but if the GA-970A-UD3 will suffice for 4.8 - 5G overclocks then ill order it strait away.
> 
> The other mobos will be up for auction on ebay soon and got a good price for them when i got them so i shouldn't lose more than £20.
> 
> Although tbh my friends i7 930 @ 4G destroys my 8150 @ 4.3G in a heavily multithreaded rendering system and that almost makes me want to sell the lot, processor included, and go intel. I guess the alternative is sell the lost and get the 8350.. im a little bit on the fence.


8350 is good and much better then BD it is up to you personally i say go amd ( amd fan here !~ ) but if it were me i would go with the saberkitty much better board. rev1 2 or gen 3

bd= bulldozer

vishara chips are better all around you will notice a difference right away.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yep they are not the best LOL
> 
> but i am looking for some better fans but there is so much to shoos from.
> 
> and i don't like noctua fans because they are f.. ugly haha


I dont know if anyone suggested but check out tator tots big "quite" 12mm/140mm section
http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up/1450#post_19699051

Or post in that thread what your looking for. The guy is a genious when it comes to fans. I personally have yate loon medium fans. Great fans for the price.
These are the fans Im talking about:
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1cafa1.html


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also, bull on ranger's 5Ghz.
> 
> Sorry dude, no air cooler can do that inside. I don't care how good you think your air cooler is, it is not physically capable of getting rid of enough heat to keep 1.536v that cool under full load. You were outside, in the snow you posted pics about, or at minimum had windows open.
> 
> And no, test benches do not help airflow. If anything, they hurt it since there is nothing to move air away from the bench and bring fresh air in.
> 
> (Other quick tips, the obvious benching desktop (solid black background, Classic UI, etc) is not helping your case since both make it extremely easy to copy/paste and lie, plus the refusal to use the standard of the club, IBT AVX version. You're going up against a lot of people with a lot of experience who have all called BS before, keep that in mind)


I would have to agree..very hard to believe that one could be rather successful at "air cooling" this chip at over 5 Ghz and 1.53v... There are some good chips out there that can oc better then others and at lower voltages then others...but a high clock is a high clock and voltages are voltages and 1.53+ on this cpu WILL create heat and a fair bit of it.. and if someone says they can do this and cool it with a mere air cooler and run it hard (at times) and keep it cool...then that's... amazing i guess..hard to believe though..


----------



## hurricane28

hey guys i have the installation of my new case done









let me know what u think of, i am open for some suggestions or advise.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I would have to agree..very hard to believe that one could be rather successful at "air cooling" this chip at over 5 Ghz and 1.53v... There are some good chips out there that can oc better then others and at lower voltages then others...but a high clock is a high clock and voltages are voltages and 1.53+ on this cpu WILL create heat and a fair bit of it.. and if someone says they can do this and cool it with a mere air cooler and run it hard (at times) and keep it cool...then that's... amazing i guess..hard to believe though..


Lol i dont really care if you guys beilive me or not. You guys probably never tried good air coolers.


----------



## hurricane28




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey guys i have the installation of my new case done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what u think of, i am open for some suggestions or advise.


zip ties are my suggestion, will make it look much cleaner ( or Velcro ties w.e up to you ), maybe turn rad around to get tubes more out of the way


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> I would have to agree..very hard to believe that one could be rather successful at "air cooling" this chip at over 5 Ghz and 1.53v... There are some good chips out there that can oc better then others and at lower voltages then others...but a high clock is a high clock and voltages are voltages and 1.53+ on this cpu WILL create heat and a fair bit of it.. and if someone says they can do this and cool it with a mere air cooler and run it hard (at times) and keep it cool...then that's... amazing i guess..hard to believe though..


He claims to have it on a test bench (basically just his MOBO sitting on a desk) I'm Not sure I believe him either unless he's doing something wierd like sitting a bowl of dry ice next to the intake fan on his Noctura.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignoramus*
> 
> So now im unsure. The GA-970A-UD3 sounds good on paper but i've bough cheap to the point where the saying has evolved to 'you buy cheap you buy thrice'... This will be the third mobo purchase and it needs to be right this time. I dont mind putting a bit more dollar into it if i need to but if the GA-970A-UD3 will suffice for 4.8 - 5G overclocks then ill order it strait away.
> 
> The other mobos will be up for auction on ebay soon and got a good price for them when i got them so i shouldn't lose more than £20.
> 
> Although tbh my friends i7 930 @ 4G destroys my 8150 @ 4.3G in a heavily multithreaded rendering system and that almost makes me want to sell the lot, processor included, and go intel. I guess the alternative is sell the lost and get the 8350.. im a little bit on the fence.


Another option would be to pick up a new MOBO now and wait for steamroller. I think they are coming out by the end of this year correct?


----------



## Da1Nonly

I can run my cpu at 5.0ghz at 1.55 v-core and while gaming it stays below 50*C. Same thing while photo editing, unraring files, watching movies, in fact the only time my cpu goes to and above 65*c is when im in IBT (as high as 73*). That will all change onces I get my pump/res combo(got the rads and blocks alraedy). Then I will try folding on this cpu. Then I will really test stability.








Ranger, bro sorry but your claims are bogus. Ive put my pc out on the balcony with 28*F degree weather, with high speed yate loon fans and at 5.0ghz at 1.55 while running IBT I still hit 64*C.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Hey Gertruude...I know ur using a Sabertooth board (R2). U using the onboard audio with it? And if so ever had any problems where the analog hookup stopped working? Didn't notice until today but must have happened in past couple days..not sure what did it but drivers appear fine..speakers are good and dual boot on same system is fine so know board is okay. Did uninstall and reinstall of drivers but no go..tried everything with the "RRealtek" audio software and without but no dice.. Just can't figure it out. Any clue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine died with a static charge ( still dont know how as i was holding pcb of gfx card and was definitely grounded.... it wont send audio through anything but optical ( toslink ) hdmi or my keyboard XD ( usb headphone port XD ) just dealing with it till gen3 comes then i will rma it
> a happy wife is a happy life, a mad wife is a short life >.> *ducks*


Well, appears to be same thing here. *Damn audio is toast on this board*.. not exactly sure how or even when but it's toast.. Maybe the same as you Megaman, with a static discharge or something...would be a first for me but I can't rule it out especially this season and in this house..so much static this winter and getting/giving shocks all the time.. who knows, maybe.. I originally thought it was only on the one os but the other on the dual boot is toast too BUT i unfortunately DON'T even have the option for the OPTICAL OUTPUT either! It's not like it was just the analogue that went but ALL AUDIO...which leads me to believe that the onboard audio chip that controls all of the sound outputs for the whole board must have been hit...I got a cheapy pcie x1 sound card for the mean time and that works fine and will do the trick until I get this board RMA'd...never had to RMA anything before...but I do have a connection that will allow me to do so (once the GEN 3 boards are "officially" released) and get one of those boards as replacement for me instead...so it's not all that bad, I guess...everything else if fine in the mean time...so I'll wait a bit and then RMA and get a GEN 3 board.. just too bad it got toasted in the first place..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Well, appears to be same thing here. *Damn audio is toast on this board*.. not exactly sure how or even when but it's toast.. Maybe the same as you Megaman, with a static discharge or something...would be a first for me but I can't rule it out especially this season and in this house..so much static this winter and getting/giving shocks all the time.. who knows, maybe.. I originally thought it was only on the one os but the other on the dual boot is toast too BUT i unfortunately DON'T even have the option for the OPTICAL OUTPUT either! It's not like it was just the analogue that went but ALL AUDIO...which leads me to believe that the onboard audio chip that controls all of the sound outputs for the whole board must have been hit...I got a cheapy pcie x1 sound card for the mean time and that works fine and will do the trick until I get this board RMA'd...never had to RMA anything before...but I do have a connection that will allow me to do so (once the GEN 3 boards are "officially" released) and get one of those boards as replacement for me instead...so it's not all that bad, I guess...everything else if fine in the mean time...so I'll wait a bit and then RMA and get a GEN 3 board.. just too bad it got toasted in the first place..


they are out now on amazon and newegg in us i am gonna pull the trigger soon gonna wait a few weeks to see if microcenter gets them and i can get 40 off and get another 8350 for my wife ( she has a 6100 )
rma this board and install them when i get it back from rma in her rig, i am takign the gen3 >:O


----------



## hurricane28

dudes, i am getting 5ghz 1.535 volts at 54C with my crappy fans so when i buy some better fans i will get better temps.

i have a spot fan to my NB as well because it was getting really hot.

i am looking for better fans but i don't know yet what kind or who or what.

i want NB cooler as well but i don't know if they are available for my mobo and in my country so i will need to do some more research on that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> needs to stop using neweggs psu calculator


i found one written by ocnmember looks really well done and alot more realistic too
Psu calc.

pretty good reads on psus here as well


----------



## Krusher33

Phaedrus is a son of PSU gawds.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> excuse me? i think u have an attitute problem dude!
> 
> and i am not being funny or entertaining i just lay the facts on the table here!
> 
> maybe u need to do some more research and don't believe what people say because u don't even know who u talking to man, i am mechanic myself and talk to a lot of people who has high end pc's and they all have big PSU's other wise they could simply not run it, take a look at some builders who make great pc's what they using? correct, BIG power supplies because if u have an too little one it wil wear out in about 6 months with heavily using.
> 
> but ofcos not u are from the UK and u know it all, guess what pall u don't know **** and i suggest u go off this topic because u have nothing but trouble with people who u are not agree with.
> 
> so sod off dude!


No, they put those in there for people like you who will pay more money and believe you need it because it's highend and bigger.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i found one written by ocnmember looks really well done and alot more realistic too
> Psu calc.
> 
> pretty good reads on psus here as well


Extreme has one that's pretty good. My apologies. That guy really....... On to better things.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI's supercharger app will send 1500mA to the usb ports


K, that's 3, now what about ASRock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Phaedrus is a son of PSU gawds.


Agreed, and PSUClac is backed by him


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> K, that's 3, now what about ASRock?
> Agreed, and PSUClac is backed by him


other psu calcs always seem like overkill most say i need 1100w to run my system his says 800 i think his is alot more accurate


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## kahboom

Last 30 pages on here are either off topic or childish bickering about non sense. Lets keep this civil and get back on topic. Ex. So i finally get a stable value in ibt avx but it needs 1.54v for 4.8ghz with llc on ultra high and cpu/nb bumped up one notch to 1.19v. On standard i get a value of 3.69 something and on high its 3.11 something. My question is 3.11 a stable value because its not -1 whatever the number was. Or not?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Last 30 pages on here are either off topic or childish bickering about non sense. Lets keep this civil and get back on topic. Ex. So i finally get a stable value in ibt avx but it needs 1.54v for 4.8ghz with llc on ultra high and cpu/nb bumped up one notch to 1.19v. On standard i get a value of 3.69 something and on high its 3.11 something. My question is 3.11 a stable value because its not -1 whatever the number was. Or not?


3+ is stable mate....-1 is not stable...you get that when u not got enough volts through it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> K, that's 3, now what about ASRock?
> Agreed, and PSUClac is backed by him


are you talking major manufactures ? i r confused

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 3+ is stable mate....-1 is not stable...you get that when u not got enough volts through it


can someone show me a pic with this circled. i still dont know what you mean by -1


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> other psu calcs always seem like overkill most say i need 1100w to run my system his says 800 i think his is alot more accurate


The version of PSU Calc that I have doesn't have Piledriver cpu's version 1.50.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can someone show me a pic with this circled. i still dont know what you mean by -1


Im trying to replicate it but behold when i actually want a -1 it wont come









might be awhile just hope someone else posts one


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> The version of PSU Calc that I have doesn't have Piledriver cpu's version 1.50.


i think you are supposed to just use fx8xxx


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you talking major manufactures ? i r confused
> can someone show me a pic with this circled. i still dont know what you mean by -1



Unstable value


Stable value

this is what he is refering too.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can someone show me a pic with this circled. i still dont know what you mean by -1


If you don't see a results column with 3.xxxx or -1.xxxx, then you're using the normal IBT and not IBT-AVX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> other psu calcs always seem like overkill most say i need 1100w to run my system his says 800 i think his is alot more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> The version of PSU Calc that I have doesn't have Piledriver cpu's version 1.50.
Click to expand...

Even if it's based on Bulldozer's, that's a good safety net anyhow.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unstable value
> 
> 
> Stable value
> 
> 
> 
> this is what he is refering too.


Nice Gflops







i should really optimize mine but i cant be bothered at moment....had loads of trouble with my car that needed fixing lol

what clock you running? i can't see it its that small









do u use print screen and paint to make screenies?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 
> Unstable value
> 
> 
> Stable value
> 
> this is what he is refering too.


thanks so much !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> If you don't see a results column with 3.xxxx or -1.xxxx, then you're using the normal IBT and not IBT-AVX
> Even if it's based on Bulldozer's, that's a good safety net anyhow.


i didnt know if i used avx but mine is still showing those values

from reading the instructions i though if they are all the same you are ok .... that helps alot thanks though guys !~

i though you just wanted the "success your system passes ibt your system should be stable blah blah blah message

and that message is what i always took pics of !~


----------



## Deadboy90

Sigh... Ok fine back to being constructive. Does anyone here have an H80i cooling their chip? I was thinking about getting one but I have had people tall me that it wont be that big improvement over the 212 evo. Also, I seem to have hit a wall in my OCing endevor. I can do up to 4.2 on stock voltage (1.39) stable but I have to push it to 1.47+ (Im not sure exactly it either shuts down or BSODS at those temps) to get it to 4.5. Is this a normal wall to hit?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sigh... Ok fine back to being constructive. Does anyone here have an H80i cooling their chip? I was thinking about getting one but I have had people tall me that it wont be that big improvement over the 212 evo. Also, I seem to have hit a wall in my OCing endevor. I can do up to 4.2 on stock voltage (1.39) stable but I have to push it to 1.47+ (Im not sure exactly it either shuts down or BSODS at those temps) to get it to 4.5. Is this a normal wall to hit?


4.5/4.6 is probably the most youll get with the evo. 1.47 is around 4.5-4.7ghz territory.

I had the M5a99x evo and hit 4.8 before i hit my wall. so maybe you found the top clock for your board as its the one under my old one.

your PSU is plenty so its not that. ive seen people hit 4.6 with the evo on a 8350 so you are probably at the max with the board and cooler for 8320


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is the pump plugged into a header on the motherboard, or is it directly to the power supply?
> It may not be pumping at full speed if its connected to a header on the motherboard, might check that.
> Also , have you verified that the voltage is what you quoted at load?


some pumps wont hit 100% unless they are in a header. they default to a lower setting to keep noise down ill find it in a min
i cant seem to find it maybe i was wrong but i remember reading one that would not hit 100% if it was not plugged in ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sigh... Ok fine back to being constructive. Does anyone here have an H80i cooling their chip? I was thinking about getting one but I have had people tall me that it wont be that big improvement over the 212 evo. Also, I seem to have hit a wall in my OCing endevor. I can do up to 4.2 on stock voltage (1.39) stable but I have to push it to 1.47+ (Im not sure exactly it either shuts down or BSODS at those temps) to get it to 4.5. Is this a normal wall to hit?


around 1.45 @ 4.5ghz sounds about right to me

i would recommend if you can fit it just going with a 2 fan rad as i have said in the past a normal hs for a cpu is basically a 1fan rad, not as efficient but pretty close.

side note thanks to everyone for helping me earn my first flame .


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 4.5 is probably the most youll get with the evo. 1.47 is around 4.5-4.7ghz territory.
> 
> I had the M5a99x evo and hit 4.8 before i hit my wall. so maybe you found the top clock for your board as its the one under my old one.
> 
> your PSU is plenty so its not that. ive seen people hit 4.6 with the evo on a 8350 so you are probably at the max with the board and cooler for 8320


Ok so would an h80i be an improvement over my hyper 212 evo? And if so how much? I have had people say that the h80i is just as good as my evo and others say that it's on the level of an h50. Which is right? I cant find any kind of chart comparing the evo to closed loop coolers.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok so would an h80i be an improvement over my hyper 212 evo? And if so how much? I have had people say that the h80i is just as good as my evo and others say that it's on the level of an h50. Which is right? I cant find any kind of chart comparing the evo to closed loop coolers.


i personally wouldnt know about H80i fella. at a guess id say it would be a few clocks under the h100i









id expect it to hit 4.8 unless thats a big overestimation







though i think it would crap all over the evo


----------



## Krusher33

The H80i is a 120mm rad right? The ones with the 240mm rads are much better.


----------



## gertruude

here ya go dude lol not a huge difference lol. u'd expect there would be for difference in price









http://www.maximumpc.com/article/%5Bprimary-term%5D/corsair_h80i_review_2013

heres a thread from another forum you could have a read

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/57456-amd-fx-8350-vishera-cpu-review-comment-thread-11.html


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> here ya go dude lol not a huge difference lol. u'd expect there would be for difference in price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/%5Bprimary-term%5D/corsair_h80i_review_2013
> 
> heres a thread from another forum you could have a read
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/57456-amd-fx-8350-vishera-cpu-review-comment-thread-11.html


Hmm, that maximumpc page was confusing. What I got out of it was that on performance mode for both (What I run) the h80i cools about 13C better. is that right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hmm, that maximumpc page was confusing. What I got out of it was that on performance mode for both (What I run) the h80i cools about 13C better. is that right?


thats how i understood it







so at a guess id say u top 4.8ghz max for h80i if mobo allows it


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The H80i is a 120mm rad right? The ones with the 240mm rads are much better.


Unfortunatly I dont have 2 side-by-side 120mm vents that are usable. I thought I could do it on top of my case but have you ever seen a Thermatake v3 in person? I have exactly 0 inches of space between the top vents and my MOBO. I couldn't even mount a couple fans up there like I planned. So my only chouce is a 120mm rad.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I got TX750 too lol. Sli 660ti's overclocked 8350 5ghz watercooling pump n res
> 4 200mm fans. 2 140mm fans spot fan mouse keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need we go on?


Really? So my 4.7Ghz 8350 can handle an extra 670? or two 7950's if I decided to get one? I'm running my ax 650 and was sure I could do it...but...what do you think


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Really? So my 4.7Ghz 8350 can handle an extra 670? or two 7950's if I decided to get one? I'm running my ax 650 and was sure I could do it...but...what do you think


wow i said that weeks ago i think









650 could/will be a bit low dude. you'd have to try it first lol

go here for max wattage for gpus http://www.gpureview.com/ then add your overclock wattage and hdds and fans etc

i know im nearly at my limit for my setup but it runs it great









Edit: just found this but not sure on accuracy to get an idea of your wattage for 8350









http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/06/amd-fx-8350-review/7


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Unfortunatly I dont have 2 side-by-side 120mm vents that are usable. I thought I could do it on top of my case but have you ever seen a Thermatake v3 in person? I have exactly 0 inches of space between the top vents and my MOBO. I couldn't even mount a couple fans up there like I planned. So my only chouce is a 120mm rad.


maybe use 2 rads in different places.

2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 or Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 or any good 30 or 45 mm rad ( go for all copper they are much better at heat rejection )
and
pump cpu combo i know it is more expensive but it gives yo the flexibility you need and much better performance. or you can go with any of endless combos.a good cpu block pump and 2 rads is around 250 add a small res in for only ~ 20-50 more

hardest thing with custom loop is getting started but it is really quite easy and in expensive after ( i hate closed loops lol )

another option i guess is to mod a closed loop for an extra rad.


----------



## hucklebuck

I've used LinX 0.6.4. AVX Edition and it will stop test and give failure if it gets -1 results unlike IBT which keep going.


----------



## WarMunkey

I too would like to see a video of this 5.0ghz on air run, im not trying to add fuel to this fire but I like results and this just sounds too good to be true, if you provide this video and have a successful run then maybe I would believe it.. But let's please get this back on track.. I have the h50 and have clearance issues with an h80i AND a h100... What is a great but small air cooler for a mid tower with a crosshair formula v the problem I have is I have an air cooler but I want to have all 4 dimm slots used.. The cooler sticks over the dimm slot #1 and barely touches the dimm slot #2.. I have the arctic freezer 13 which can only set up to pull air from top to bottom or vice versa where's one that will fit good, cool better than a h80i and fits my measurement requirements?


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hmm, that maximumpc page was confusing. What I got out of it was that on performance mode for both (What I run) the h80i cools about 13C better. is that right?


I have an H80i (intake) with 2x normal SP120s and I'm getting 59C (room temps are 23C) on the cpu socket temp at 1.481V with 10 high IBT pass.

Btw, what is the maximum temp we can go on the FX-8350? I used the Phenom II 62C on socket limit, but I have no idea about those FX chips.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> I have an H80i (intake) with 2x normal SP120s and I'm getting 59C (room temps are 23C) on the cpu socket temp at 1.481V with 10 high IBT pass.
> 
> Btw, what is the maximum temp we can go on the FX-8350? I used the Phenom II 62C on socket limit, but I have no idea about those FX chips.


62C on the core is recommended by amd. some of us go over that for benching etc but not advised for 24/7


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 62C on the core is recommended by amd. some of us go over that for benching etc but not advised for 24/7


Oh, so I still have some room. I never really check core temp, don't know why but I always go for the socket one.
Thanks!

EDIT:
I was thinking about doing my first loop for the FX. Does the XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 @ 250$ is a good kit?

I might add another radiator + NB block later so I'm not sure about the 50$ cheaper X2O 750 pump + RX240 variant (will the 750 be enough for 2 rad + NB block).
Thank for the help.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Oh, so I still have room to go. I never really check core temp, don't know why but I always go for the socket one.
> Thanks!


I would only worry about socket temps if there was a big difference in temps between socket and core. If its around 10C thats perfectly fine....if its hitting nearly 20C difference then theres a big problem somewhere







thanks for the rep


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> I was thinking about doing my first loop for the FX. Does the XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 @ 250$ is a good kit? Might add another radiator + NB block later so I'm not sure about the 50$ cheaper X2O 750 pump + RX240 variant (will the 750 be enough for 2 rad + NB block).
> Thank for the help.


well i had the x20 750 with a rs360 and i would not use 2 rads on it...it struggled with 1 360









i changed pump to alphacool D5 and res and its alot better than the 750.

so if i was to say the D5 would be better, but thats only a guess from me lol oh and i changed from the stock XSPC waterblock to a koolance one and is alot better also


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice Gflops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should really optimize mine but i cant be bothered at moment....had loads of trouble with my car that needed fixing lol
> 
> what clock you running? i can't see it its that small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u use print screen and paint to make screenies?


4.8ghz cpu/nb is at 2400mhz and ht 2600mhz running 4x4gb 2133mhz. I can get higher gflops with my dominator gt ram but it crashes after 5min. My chip doesent like cl9 ram so im using vengeance cl10s for now. I have another chvz sitting in the box just been to lazy to pop it in and test. Yeah cars come first then kids then pc then dogs then wife if i have time


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well i had the x20 750 with a rs360 and i would not use 2 rads on it...it struggled with 1 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i changed pump to alphacool D5 and res and its alot better than the 750.
> 
> so if i was to say the D5 would be better, but thats only a guess from me lol oh and i changed from the stock XSPC waterblock to a koolance one and is alot better also


Thank, I guess WCing isn't cheap... I'm near 300$ with a D5 + Raystorm + RX240 + Other things like dye








How much better was your new block compared to the Raystorm?


----------



## WarMunkey

I have corsair dominator gt's rated 2000mhz, but I set it to 1866mhz with 2400, and 2200 for ht speed and such cant remember as im at work. Cpu-z says its only at 1077.. Any idea what this coyld be holding it back from the 1866 which I set it to?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sigh... Ok fine back to being constructive. Does anyone here have an H80i cooling their chip? I was thinking about getting one but I have had people tall me that it wont be that big improvement over the 212 evo. Also, I seem to have hit a wall in my OCing endevor. I can do up to 4.2 on stock voltage (1.39) stable but I have to push it to 1.47+ (Im not sure exactly it either shuts down or BSODS at those temps) to get it to 4.5. Is this a normal wall to hit?


212EVO range is 4.5-4.7. H80i range is 4.7-4.9. Or that's the norm anyway, chips with very high VID dont OC as well.

Think of it like this.

H50/H60 (single-thin rads, 120mm) are like single-tower coolers.

H80/i (double-thick rads, 120mm) are like double-tower coolers.

H100/i (single thick rads, 240mm) are a step above the H80-type cooler since they can pack more fans.

Above that we get into the components of the loop, instead of just rad size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hmm, that maximumpc page was confusing. What I got out of it was that on performance mode for both (What I run) the h80i cools about 13C better. is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> I have an H80i (intake) with 2x normal SP120s and I'm getting 59C (room temps are 23C) on the cpu socket temp at 1.481V with 10 high IBT pass.
> 
> Btw, what is the maximum temp we can go on the FX-8350? I used the Phenom II 62C on socket limit, but I have no idea about those FX chips.
Click to expand...

Same 62C, but on Core, not Socket.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> I have corsair dominator gt's rated 2000mhz, but I set it to 1866mhz with 2400, and 2200 for ht speed and such cant remember as im at work. Cpu-z says its only at 1077.. Any idea what this coyld be holding it back from the 1866 which I set it to?


If CPU-Z say you 1077Mhz I'd say you are near 2100 Mhz as it only shows the normal RAM frequency (you have to double the frequency with DDR)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Thank, I guess WCing isn't cheap... I'm near 300$ with a D5 + Raystorm + RX240 + Other things like dye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much better was your new block compared to the Raystorm?


its about 5C difference on a standard 20 run IBT AVX. On [email protected] it stayed at 51C even after an hour







when i primed on my stock block i got to 60C so quite a big difference

The 380A block is great


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its about 5C difference on a standard 20 run IBT AVX. On [email protected] it stayed at 51C even after an hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i primed on my stock block i got to 60C so quite a big difference
> 
> The 380A block is great


Might be going a little bit over-budget on that one (and I'm scared about import fees with buying from Koolance).
Anyway, thank for the help; I think the Raystorm will be great compared to my H80i (I hope)!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Might be going a little bit over-budget on that one (and I'm scared about import fees with buying from Koolance).
> Anyway, thank for the help; I think the Raystorm will be great compared to my H80i (I hope)!


Don't get me wrong the raystorm is good. i just went OCD with watercooling and wanted better than what i had......it is good for the money


----------



## Deadboy90

I decided to start using IBT to test my overclock and after 5 Maximum runs this is what I got:


Stable?


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> If CPU-Z say you 1077Mhz I'd say you are near 2100 Mhz as it only shows the normal RAM frequency (you have to double the frequency with DDR)


Thanks I did not know that!! And idk why I would be at 2100 when im set for 1866mhz lol


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Thanks I did not know that!! And idk why I would be at 2100 when im set for 1866mhz lol


Thats a good question. My guess would be it didn't save the setting in the BIOS, my CHV-Z is doing me that sometime (or maybe it's me who's hitting the wrong button)


----------



## WarMunkey

I keep checking it and its still the same.. My 3d mark 11 says its still 1866 and all


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> I keep checking it and its still the same.. My 3d mark 11 says its still 1866 and all


Strange, maybe CPU-Z doesn't read the value correctly.
Are you on the "memory" tab of cpu-z or "SPD"? SPD seems to show the default values of the RAM stick, not the actual clocks. Still, if other programs all say 1866Mhz, I guess it's at 1866.
Have you tried AMD Overdrive to read the frequency?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I decided to start using IBT to test my overclock and after 5 Maximum runs this is what I got:
> 
> 
> Stable?


depends on your stable but that is pretty good.. more or less if you are encoding compiling or folding id say 10 passes then call it.. but if you are trying to call heat then 30 on very high should push it

EDIT: MAN ITS BEEN A WILE! i think i missed almost 1000 posts in total


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> depends on your stable but that is pretty good.. more or less if you are encoding compiling or folding id say 10 passes then call it.. but if you are trying to call heat then 30 on very high should push it
> 
> EDIT: MAN ITS BEEN A WILE! i think i missed almost 1000 posts in total


You didnt miss much, a guy trolled the thread for a while claiming to be able to easily hit 5.0 on air but refused to provide proof. I think he left thank god. Im trying it with 10 max passes now and I gotta say, I like IBT a helluvalot better than OCCT.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You didnt miss much, a guy trolled the thread for a while claiming to be able to easily hit 5.0 on air but refused to provide proof. I think he left thank god. Im trying it with 10 max passes now and I gotta say, I like IBT a helluvalot better than OCCT.


Are you using the AVX edition of IBT? Those scores look kinda low. If you're just stress testing it looks good.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Are you using the AVX edition of IBT? Those scores look kinda low. If you're just stress testing it looks good.


Uhh I have no Idea, whats the AVX version? But im just using it to stress test and have found an annoying problem. I ran the test again with the same clocks and just upped the voltage a notch and it came up with an error! I was running 5 passes again with the same settings that it just was ok on, what happened?


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Strange, maybe CPU-Z doesn't read the value correctly.
> Are you on the "memory" tab of cpu-z or "SPD"? SPD seems to show the default values of the RAM stick, not the actual clocks. Still, if other programs all say 1866Mhz, I guess it's at 1866.
> Have you tried AMD Overdrive to read the frequency?


no i haven't tried amd overdrive as i am downloading it now, but i changed the clock to 1800 and it reads 903mhz in the memory part of cpu-z and i calculate it to 1806 roughly so it's right : ) but my 3d marks 11 was reading it to be 533.. lol which i guess is stok as i nevery looked at the spd trab till just now (home from work) and it says 533 band.. but it's working now at 1800 so will fool with it and get my o.c to 2000 hopefuly and post results of my cpu over clock too. thanks for the help Vaub


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> no i haven't tried amd overdrive as i am downloading it now, but i changed the clock to 1800 and it reads 903mhz in the memory part of cpu-z and i calculate it to 1806 roughly so it's right : ) but my 3d marks 11 was reading it to be 533.. lol which i guess is stok as i nevery looked at the spd trab till just now (home from work) and it says 533 band.. but it's working now at 1800 so will fool with it and get my o.c to 2000 hopefuly and post results of my cpu over clock too. thanks for the help Vaub


i have never seen 3dmark read memory right ... my 2400 says it is 633 in 3dmark ...


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have never seen 3dmark read memory right ... my 2400 says it is 633 in 3dmark ...


ooh ok wellif it doesnt read right for others then i will do the cpu-z and multiply x 2 : )


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> no i haven't tried amd overdrive as i am downloading it now, but i changed the clock to 1800 and it reads 903mhz in the memory part of cpu-z and i calculate it to 1806 roughly so it's right : ) but my 3d marks 11 was reading it to be 533.. lol which i guess is stok as i nevery looked at the spd trab till just now (home from work) and it says 533 band.. but it's working now at 1800 so will fool with it and get my o.c to 2000 hopefuly and post results of my cpu over clock too. thanks for the help Vaub


No problem.
It's normal that the frequency isn't "exact" but its target is "1800"; this due to things I know nothing about, it causes frequency to fluctuate.

I just checked and 3DMark is reading my ram 2000Mhz ram at 667(1333), so I guess it's not really accurate (they seem to take the manufacturer default "safe" values)


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> No problem.
> It's normal that the frequency isn't "exact" but its target is "1800"; this due to things I know nothing about, it causes frequency to fluctuate.
> 
> I just checked and 3DMark is reading my ram 2000Mhz ram at 667(1333), so I guess it's not really accurate (they seem to take the manufacturer default "safe" values)


thanks man, i have my cpu at 4.5ghz with 1.34v core, very cool : ) results after 10 very high ibt passes

http://valid.canardpc.com/2766366


----------



## Deadboy90

Got it to pass 10 Max runs of IBT, would everyone consider that stable?


And I figured out my problem from earlier, I had to let it idle for a while before I tried another IBT run.


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Got it to pass 10 Max runs of IBT, would everyone consider that stable?
> 
> 
> And I figured out my problem from earlier, I had to let it idle for a while before I tried another IBT run.


yeah that's stable, why so much voltage? i know it's an 8320, but does it really need 1.42v.core?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Personally there are two things that I've seen people consider "Stable"

Test as many cores you have, in this case 8. Or 20 passes under extreme. In any case till you see it fail under normal use I'd consider it fine.

And in my case I managed to FINALLY become stable at 4.6/1.42 :









And now to get a better cooler and get to 4.8


----------



## WarMunkey

@marvin you are using a 8350 same as me, but i can't run extreme so i run very high with 10 passes would you consider that stable? and i hit 4.5ghz on 1.36volts but cpu-z only reaches 1.34 would you still consider it stable when your running 100mhz higher on 1.42?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> @marvin you are using a 8350 same as me, but i can't run extreme so i run very high with 10 passes would you consider that stable? and i hit 4.5ghz on 1.36volts but cpu-z only reaches 1.34 would you still consider it stable when your running 100mhz higher on 1.42?


Well it's mostly testing ram at the higher parts which is good if you're overclocking ram I'm guessing. I don't personally because ram these days just seems to be the same no matter what in regards to gaming. But like I said before, it's only as stable till you're blue screening/crashing in games/normal usage. Someone here I remember was hammering Crysis 2 DX11, Battlefield 3, Metro etc and it crashed during The Sims 2 of all things lol.


----------



## WarMunkey

lol! well i happily ran a 6 hour skyrim test a dx11 texture patch with crysis 2 at extreme for 3 hours and haven't crashed.. ram is at 1800 mhz and seems stable as a rock. maybe i just have a great chip on my cpu : ) my 4100 would brick wall at4.5ghz.. i tried up to 1.42v core and no luck. im loving thie 8350 : )


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> lol! well i happily ran a 6 hour skyrim test a dx11 texture patch with crysis 2 at extreme for 3 hours and haven't crashed.. ram is at 1800 mhz and seems stable as a rock. maybe i just have a great chip on my cpu : ) my 4100 would brick wall at4.5ghz.. i tried up to 1.42v core and no luck. im loving thie 8350 : )


only thing i seem to crash on myself is netflix ( i hate silverlight )

today though i had a weird thing happen took a nap came back and turned on my monitors and it said i was out of memory. i opened task manager and sure enough i was using 16gb of ram !!!! thinking it is time for a reinstall of windows lol sounds like i have a virus


----------



## WarMunkey

lol you sir might be right a virus may be in effect ; ) never a good thing but 16gb of ram from sleep mode and no background programs really.. but anyway i hit 4.5ghz on 1.36v.core and only using 1.34 so i might try to back it down to get better cooling ; ) but is that a good v.core for a 8350 at this speed? i know it's not a major increase but i'm loving the new speed i used to dip to 48fps in major skyrim battles but i only dip briefly to 50fps idk if 500mhz would make that big of a change but my 3d mark 11 score is only a 2274.. :/ seeing others hit 10k is got me disappointed in my benchmarks..


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> I was thinking about doing my first loop for the FX. Does the XSPC Raystorm D5 EX240 @ 250$ is a good kit? Might add another radiator + NB block later so I'm not sure about the 50$ cheaper X2O 750 pump + RX240 variant (will the 750 be enough for 2 rad + NB block).
> Thank for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> well i had the x20 750 with a rs360 and i would not use 2 rads on it...it struggled with 1 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i changed pump to alphacool D5 and res and its alot better than the 750.
> 
> so if i was to say the D5 would be better, but thats only a guess from me lol oh and i changed from the stock XSPC waterblock to a koolance one and is alot better also
Click to expand...

So you happy with the 380a? See big improvements?


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> yeah that's stable, why so much voltage? i know it's an 8320, but does it really need 1.42v.core?


Same as my 8320 for 4500 mhz i need 1,45V ... 4200 runs with 1,3875. 20 rounds IBT on max and got 40gflops


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> yeah that's stable, why so much voltage? i know it's an 8320, but does it really need 1.42v.core?


I hit a voltage wall at about 4.2. 4.2 is rock solid with stock voltage (1.39) But I really need to crank the voltage to get anywhere upwards of that.


----------



## Novody-3

For me its help to up the VDDA voltage from 2,6 to 2,7
But i cant get that high Gflops in IBT


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok so back to my earlier question about the h80i, what is THE BEST 120mm closed loop cooler? I only know much about corsair but I have heard antec and thermatake make closed loop coolers as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok so back to my earlier question about the h80i, what is THE BEST 120mm closed loop cooler? I only know much about corsair but I have heard antec and thermatake make closed loop coolers as well.


all of them come from the same company, use the same pump and the same rad to my knowledge the only people making their own aio loop is swiftech

if i am wrong please feel free to correct me but to my knowledge i am correct


----------



## Ashura

The H80 was manufactured by CoolIT. Not sure about the 'i' versions.

Thermaltake water 2.0 Pro(by Asetek) seems to perform similar to the H80i.
You should see a good temp drop with either of those.
Get whichever is cheaper


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So you happy with the 380a? See big improvements?


aye very happy thanks.









Temps are better than before. Just waiting for my car being repaired and then on to hunt down some screws to get some fans on top of my rad

temps should go down even more


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 212EVO range is 4.5-4.7. H80i range is 4.7-4.9. Or that's the norm anyway, chips with very high VID dont OC as well.
> 
> Think of it like this.
> 
> H50/H60 (single-thin rads, 120mm) are like single-tower coolers.
> 
> H80/i (double-thick rads, 120mm) are like double-tower coolers.
> 
> H100/i (single thick rads, 240mm) are a step above the H80-type cooler since they can pack more fans.
> 
> Above that we get into the components of the loop, instead of just rad size.
> Same 62C, but on Core, not Socket.
> 
> 
> 
> Which temp is core, I always go by socket (which is identical to tmp3 in hwmonitor/hwinfo64).
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

Look at "Package" temp in HWMonitor. Whatever temp matches that temp in whatever program you use is Core.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Closed loop coolers arent good in general. You pay more than you get, CLC has a lot more angles of failure, infact.... They are worse than my air cooler. Atleast the old h100 and h80.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Ooo just noticed someone gave me Rep? How do I find out who?
> 
> Paladine


You cant unless they tell you. They have to write their name in the rep text field.

Lol first rep.
And you didnt even get it because you where helpfull. You got it because you bashed/yelled at me because these guys are so pissed off at me.

Pissed off at me for a stupid reason i might add...


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Any FOOL can pass normal IBT with low volts. doesnt mean its stable

grow some cajones and do a reputable stress test


----------



## WarMunkey

Im curious as to if anyone knows the cfm on the corsair h100 fans, I have them in push pull in exchange to the h50 stock fans.. Am trying to see if there's any better ones than the h100's these corsair fans are pretty loud and just wanting to see if there's quieter but also more flow than these


----------



## WarMunkey

@gertrude, I use very high setting in ibt but would you still consider my clock unstable? Especially after 12+ of straight gaming? Also with crysis 2 with the dx11 patch on extreme settings


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> @gertrude, I use very high setting in ibt but would you still consider my clock unstable? Especially after 12+ of straight gaming? Also with crysis 2 with the dx11 patch on extreme settings


why would i consider your overclock unstable lol i don't even know what u running









that post was aimed at the guy who said 5-10standard run normal ibt is completely stable unless u r doing the same


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> @gertrude, I use very high setting in ibt but would you still consider my clock unstable? Especially after 12+ of straight gaming? Also with crysis 2 with the dx11 patch on extreme settings


He's talking about Ranger.


----------



## WarMunkey

4.5ghz with 1.36 but cpu-z only reads 1.34 I posted pics earlier


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> 4.5ghz with 1.36 but cpu-z only reads 1.34 I posted pics earlier


seems about right to me if i remember correctly maybe volts a bit low but if its alright for your system its alright


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Im curious as to if anyone knows the cfm on the corsair h100 fans, I have them in push pull in exchange to the h50 stock fans.. Am trying to see if there's any better ones than the h100's these corsair fans are pretty loud and just wanting to see if there's quieter but also more flow than these


The CFM on the h80i fans are about 77 and I assume corsair uses the same fans for all their Rads. Noctura is reported to make damn good fans you might wanna check some of those out.


----------



## WarMunkey

Hmm well the h50 uses fans that only get to 1800 rpm and the h100's get to 2,300rpms


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmm well the h50 uses fans that only get to 1800 rpm and the h100's get to 2,300rpms


Ok just checked newegg, was too lazy to do it earlier lol. The h100 fan is 46-92 Cfm. The h50 is 57 Cfm.


----------



## gertruude

The greatest 5ghz overclock of this thread



GerTie: Eat it fools this overclock is completely stable
Visheras Thread Users: Oh no its not....you cant be that low voltage for 5ghz...its not possible
GerTie: But.....but...but....its run normal IBT for 20 runs.....its stable just after 5-10runs....i did 20 so don't tell me its not cause you are jealous of my overclock
VTU:


----------



## WarMunkey

Can you find some that are quieter with better cfm?


----------



## WarMunkey

Lol Gertie how about a little humor and run 10 very high passes? Nice clock but im just curious mate







not hating at all


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Can you find some that are quieter with better cfm?


Quiet and high CFM do t really go together. In general you have to pick one or the other.


----------



## WarMunkey

Hmmm k well im at work and might order some on break just dont have time to spend looking for some so if you can find me some 120cfms at 120mm that would be a rep appreciated


----------



## Deadboy90

Holy crap guys check THIS out!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1381449/hexus-amd-to-release-fx-centurion-5-ghz-on-air

AMD is and to be prepping a "super FX" that CAN do 5.0 on air!


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmmm k well im at work and might order some on break just dont have time to spend looking for some so if you can find me some 120cfms at 120mm that would be a rep appreciated


Gentle typhoons are hard to beat, SP120s from Corsair are great too.
If you don't mind brown, Noctua make great fan for radiators too.


----------



## WarMunkey

Can you give me a link to all these said fans, vaub?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Hmmm k well im at work and might order some on break just dont have time to spend looking for some so if you can find me some 120cfms at 120mm that would be a rep appreciated


Lol ill do you one better. How about 250+ CFM!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706015

But if you want something that won't make you PC start to levitate and sound like a jet is taking off on your desk how about this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705004

114 Cfm or if noise isn't an issue how about this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119161

150+ cfm


----------



## WarMunkey

Well I want a positive flow so my front intake, my exhaust And my side intake will be replaced with high flow, especially my exhaust in rear since its my rad. But you think just my front intake and exhaust would be fine as high flow and my top fans plus side fans be low flow? My tops are exhaust and my side is intake.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Lol Gertie how about a little humor and run 10 very high passes? Nice clock but im just curious mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not hating at all


I could only do 5 as i got to pick my car up soon...



This just goes to show how useless normal IBT is...i don't say things just cause i want to hate....i say things because i would expect myself to do things that are required and not cut corners so i expect everyone to do the same as me. Why would i accept something someone has done when i wouldnt even accept it for myself. I know i talk for most regular users here









People just take this the wrong way instead of taking the advice on board. If they listen then they would understand what we are trying to do here.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I could only do 5 as i got to pick my car up soon...
> 
> 
> 
> This just goes to show how useless normal IBT is...i don't say things just cause i want to hate....i say things because i would expect myself to do things that are required and not cut corners so i expect everyone do the same as me. Why would i accept something someone has done when i wouldnt even accept it for myself. I know i talk for most regular users here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People just take this the wrong way instead of taking the advice on board. If they listen then they would understand what we are trying to do here.


That's why I use max in IBT. Would you say 5 runs on max is stable? If not howbout 10?


----------



## WarMunkey

Gert I know most people have a life but I appreciate your tests, I only ask for you to rum them because of curiosity and education. If and when you have time would you mind running 10-20? And post temps? Max temp would suffice and what cooler your using buddy? Its not that I doubt your clocks. Im just curious as to how well it stays cool at those settings because I really want 5.0 GHz







and am curious


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> That's why I use max in IBT. Would you say 5 runs on max is stable? If not howbout 10?


I wouldnt accept anything normal IBT does.....









OCCT minimum standard. AVX IBT is more accepted but it requries more volts so is prime but some users have issues with it which i understand fully as it happened to me on air.

OCCT is good middle ground.....it doesnt allow silly volts on a clock


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Gert I know most people have a life but I appreciate your tests, I only ask for you to rum them because of curiosity and education. If and when you have time would you mind running 10-20? And post temps? Max temp would suffice and what cooler your using buddy? Its not that I doubt your clocks. Im just curious as to how well it stays cool at those settings because I really want 5.0 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and am curious


You fail to understand me lol im doing this to disprove not to be accepted







with humor added in. read all of rangers posts for last 2 days and you will understand

im under water too. withthese test my core temps dont reach 45


----------



## WarMunkey

Lol oh psh, gert thats a custom loop I suppose. Well either way gratz on the 5.0ghz but that voltage looks great thats why im asking for a 10-20 Ibt very high pass lol just out of curiosity bud


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Lol oh psh, gert thats a custom loop I suppose. Well either way gratz on the 5.0ghz but that voltage looks great thats why im asking for a 10-20 Ibt very high pass lol just out of curiosity bud


aye custom loop







i suppose i could leave it at the present settings see if i can game etc with it. I keep expecting a BSOD but i cant seem to get one lol

I HAVE A GOLDEN CPU

lmao


----------



## WarMunkey

lol I know what you mean, I keep wondering if my 4.5ghz with 1.34 volts is stable but not a single bsod yet.. Just a shutdown problem.. It doesn't shut my PC off but all signal to monitor and peripherals is cut off like its off but my PC stays on.. Guess that would be a form of being unstable?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> lol I know what you mean, I keep wondering if my 4.5ghz with 1.34 volts is stable but not a single bsod yet.. Just a shutdown problem.. It doesn't shut my PC off but all signal to monitor and peripherals is cut off like its off but my PC stays on.. Guess that would be a form of being unstable?


aye a bit. mine did the same when i was new to overclocking.....i figure now it was low on volts...you aint too far under though. im sure at 4.6 on air i had 1.4


----------



## WarMunkey

Huh will try 1.38 which if its going 1.34 in cpu-z under load but set to 1.36 in bios it should read 1.36 in cpu-z with bios 1.38







thank you I was assuming it was under volting but all the tests didnt crash and showed stable so I didnt think nothing but will try to give it a lol more juice tonight or so


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I wouldnt accept anything normal IBT does.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT minimum standard. AVX IBT is more accepted but it requries more volts so is prime but some users have issues with it which i understand fully as it happened to me on air.
> 
> OCCT is good middle ground.....it doesnt allow silly volts on a clock


Yea but OCCT was acting up on me lately especially if I break 62c on the core. IBT seems much more bug free. But was that a yes?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Huh will try 1.38 which if its going 1.34 in cpu-z under load but set to 1.36 in bios it should read 1.36 in cpu-z with bios 1.38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you I was assuming it was under volting but all the tests didnt crash and showed stable so I didnt think nothing but will try to give it a lol more juice tonight or so


As ive found with my chip if you are close to the required voltage for premium use then it wont crash it would just underperform a bit.

you can always test my theory lol

run...hmmm...lets say run cinebench now and when you bump voltage up a bit and see if you get a better score.

or i could just be full of crap


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea but OCCT was acting up on me lately especially if I break 62c on the core. IBT seems much more bug free. But was that a yes?


end of the day its up to you man......normal IBT isnt good but if its what ya wanna use then its up to you









If u cant get occt stable then that should tell you something lol.

if its stable for what you want it for then thats good for you







i aint going to call bs on something thats completely normal. I call bs for something thats out of the ordinary and wanting people to believe me

there is a difference


----------



## WarMunkey

Lol well seeing how 3d mark 11 says x2264 for my score then I will go from there and test your theory since I do not own cinebench. But thank you will test your theory for sure bud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> As ive found with my chip if you are close to the required voltage for premium use then it wont crash it would just underperform a bit.
> 
> you can always test my theory lol
> 
> run...hmmm...lets say run cinebench now and when you bump voltage up a bit and see if you get a better score.
> 
> or i could just be full of crap


My MSI rig will do that if the cpu/nb voltage is low.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My MSI rig will do that if the cpu/nb voltage is low.


mine will crash if its low lol, only time i get a bluescreen is if i try to run 1.2 cpu/nb 1.25+ is fine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> mine will crash if its low lol, only time i get a bluescreen is if i try to run 1.2 cpu/nb 1.25+ is fine


1.2 is default on my GD-80 . That's cutting it pretty thin , especially if I overclock using more than just multiplier.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Uhh I have no Idea, whats the AVX version? But im just using it to stress test and have found an annoying problem. I ran the test again with the same clocks and just upped the voltage a notch and it came up with an error! I was running 5 passes again with the same settings that it just was ok on, what happened?


The AVX edition pushes the cpu harder, uses more insrtuctions and it will give higher Gflop scores.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Got it to pass 10 Max runs of IBT, would everyone consider that stable?
> 
> 
> And I figured out my problem from earlier, I had to let it idle for a while before I tried another IBT run.


Socket temp looks a little high compared to your package temp. Try putting a fan behind the socket, it will probably get you a higher OC. You can also put a fan on your VRM's to cool it down also.


----------



## Da1Nonly

damn kids... Im gone for 14 hours and 150 unread posts. This thread is ALIVE!!


----------



## WarMunkey

Lol we stay busy in this thread these things are fun to overclock and share result da1Nonly


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> That's why I use max in IBT. Would you say 5 runs on max is stable? If not howbout 10?


I usually do 10-30 passes of IBT AVX Edition at maximum settings and run OCCT large data set for a few hours. That works for me. The general consensus here seems to be at least 10 passes of IBT AVX Edition at maximum settings. But what Gertruude said "end of the day its up to you man......normal IBT isnt good but if its what ya wanna use then its up to you.








" I agree.


----------



## Deadboy90

YES!!! I finally got 5ghz up long enough to validate!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> YES!!! I finally got 5ghz up long enough to validate!


Good job man! those are some massive volts though


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I usually do 10-30 passes of IBT AVX Edition at maximum settings and run OCCT large data set for a few hours. That works for me. The general consensus here seems to be at least 10 passes of IBT AVX Edition at maximum settings. But what Gertruude said "end of the day its up to you man......normal IBT isnt good but if its what ya wanna use then its up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I agree.


How can I tell if I have the AVX edition?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Good job man! those are some massive volts though


Yea well god only knows if it's stable, theres no way in hell im testing those volts with a 212 evo. I just wanted to join the 5ghz club!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> How can I tell if I have the AVX edition?


ibt avx gives you around 96gflops ish 88-96 is the norm

as opposed to the 47gflops of normal ibt


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea well god only knows if it's stable, theres no way in hell im testing those volts with a 212 evo. I just wanted to join the 5ghz club!


i wouldnt even dare to boot with that cooler with those volts lol.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> i wouldnt even dare to boot with that cooler with those volts lol.


Oh booting is no problem, I even had time to check idle temps after I validated and they were 30C on the socket. Theres just no way in hell im firing up IBT or something.


----------



## DeviloftheHell

http://valid.canardpc.com/2767180
guys its an rma or windows stupidity? all 8 core shown on the device manager but nothing else sees the remaining 2 cores, bios sees them too


----------



## gertruude

IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


I think u need the hotfixes for win7 installed for it to work properly. if you not got them let me know and ill post em here


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2767180
> guys its an rma or windows stupidity? all 8 core shown on the device manager but nothing else sees the remaining 2 cores, bios sees them too


have you got the hotfixes for bulldozer and fx for windows? just a thought


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thread cleaned. If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Thread cleaned. If you have nothing nice to say, don't say anything.


Will do.


----------



## DeviloftheHell

downloading them atm while saving the os disk to an external hard drive to install a fresh system if nothing else works.

i bought an arctic a30 with it, they gave 0.5G!!!!!!!!!! mx4 paste well it didnt even cover 3 of the pipes from the 4 so had to put some mx2 in there too and mix them, max temps on stock sitting around 45celsius, and seems like this cpu enabled the 250mhz low power mode on my 6970 too, it didnt go that low on the 1090t, btw are those temps alright or i should reapply the stuff or buy more mx4 and use that? anyway managed to chip 1 of the mounting screws so getting it mounted with that screw would be a challange


----------



## hurricane28

hey how do u know when your chip is fried?

i mean i have had the temp. at 80C once and now when i test it it is getting very hot can it be i fried my chip?

it is perfectly stable tho and i played some games with no trouble but when i run black hole benchmark the temps are shooting to 70C a 75C

but when i stress it with aida64 i get only 55C

maybe someone can explain this to me?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey how do u know when your chip is fried?
> 
> i mean i have had the temp. at 80C once and now when i test it it is getting very hot can it be i fried my chip?
> 
> it is perfectly stable tho and i played some games with no trouble but when i run black hole benchmark the temps are shooting to 70C a 75C
> 
> but when i stress it with aida64 i get only 55C
> 
> maybe someone can explain this to me?


could the cores be throttling?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2767180
> guys its an rma or windows stupidity? all 8 core shown on the device manager but nothing else sees the remaining 2 cores, bios sees them too


Start: Msconfig


----------



## DeviloftheHell

hmm no luck, on the hotfixes, nothing else sees the last 2 cores apart from the bios of the sabertooth r2 and the device manager. if a fresh install wont see too im taking it out and let them change it out on monday


----------



## DeviloftheHell

jesus, i gave you a rep score for this, i would never though of this after using windows for 10 years, simple idiotic hidden limitation,

as for my temps 45celsius are right on a full loaded 8350 with an arctic a30 or reseat and repaste it?, im running stock settings atm


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ibt avx gives you around 96gflops ish 88-96 is the norm
> 
> as opposed to the 47gflops of normal ibt


oh man thats why ive got only 40-42Gflops but i mean it was the avx edition

its working now with 81gflops @ 4200

then it was really the norm IBt







so i must test all OC setting new damm...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> could the cores be throttling?


i have no idea man, in CPU-Z it is trotting and show me different readings an it is bouncing all the time so i guess thats not good and no body knows the answer :S

i have more then enough voltage and they say to higher the voltage but that is not the issue because i tried it and still the same.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Start: Msconfig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


nice man i neevr knew this either lol great stuff


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice man i neevr knew this either lol great stuff


----------



## DeviloftheHell

can anyone give me some hints to tweak the most out of the chip without adding extra power consumption? psu is at its limits, i dont plan to incrase the clock speeds atm, still have to figure this cooler out, and add some metal sheets to the case intake to direct some airflow to the vrms.

just putting this cpu in runing the unigine heaven on the same settings incrased the min frame from 5 to 15, i wonder if the 1090t was the bottleneck all these years since i had it, experienced some major speed and performance incrase when i switched the ch4f to the sabertooth r2, its running the same windows what i installed half year ago


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> YES!!! I finally got 5ghz up long enough to validate!










nice but only long enough to validate I need it for 24/7.








Have you find a higher stability setting as 4200?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Custom Loop/Crossfire will have to wait til summer, took the missus clothes shopping instead and taking her to Egypt for 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


I Completely understand man. Though evertime I take my wife out shopping, or go on vacations, I always get what I want later on. So it works to your advantage.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> I Completely understand man. Though evertime I take my wife out shopping, or go on vacations, I always get what I want later on. So it works to your advantage.


I dont, women has only caused problems for me


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> To be completely honest I got a lot more pleasure out of seeing the look on her face when I bought her 3 dresses, 2 sweaters, jeans and a nice t-shirt that I could ever get out of a piece of tech.
> 
> Paladine


Yup cuz later its gonna be all


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Im curious as to if anyone knows the cfm on the corsair h100 fans, I have them in push pull in exchange to the h50 stock fans.. Am trying to see if there's any better ones than the h100's these corsair fans are pretty loud and just wanting to see if there's quieter but also more flow than these
> 
> 
> 
> The CFM on the h80i fans are about 77 and I assume corsair uses the same fans for all their Rads. Noctura is reported to make damn good fans you might wanna check some of those out.
Click to expand...

Na, the i-series uses weaker but quieter fans than the original.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Lol well seeing how 3d mark 11 says x2264 for my score then I will go from there and test your theory since I do not own cinebench. But thank you will test your theory for sure bud


Cinebench is free.









http://downloads.guru3d.com/CineBENCH-11.5-download-2475.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> jesus, i gave you a rep score for this, i would never though of this after using windows for 10 years, simple idiotic hidden limitation,
> 
> as for my temps 45celsius are right on a full loaded 8350 with an arctic a30 or reseat and repaste it?, im running stock settings atm


You're good. Now how far will ya OC?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont, women has only caused problems for me


Im 27 been married for 6 years. Two kids. Marriage is a blast. Every year we have become a better couple. I will tell you, when we first got married, I was an ass and not very respective of her. Once I changed, and took an interest in my marriage, my kids and less of my personal desires, my marriage became perfect. Sometimes, it may not be the woman thats the problem









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yup cuz later its gonna be all


Wait you mean you guys have to buy stuff to get some of that? I just get some for my awesomness.


----------



## WarMunkey

Lol lets stay on topic here fellas, we all have our lives and mine is just getting in the groove, been married 1 whole year and been a blast. My wife lets me do what I want only after bills are paid etc, hence the 8350 purchase haha. But will be buying new fans to replace these corsair h100's im using on my h50 any suggestions on strong fans? Noise ain't a problem since I use headphones


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Lol lets stay on topic here fellas, we all have our lives and mine is just getting in the groove, been married 1 whole year and been a blast. My wife lets me do what I want only after bills are paid etc, hence the 8350 purchase haha. But will be buying new fans to replace these corsair h100's im using on my h50 any suggestions on strong fans? Noise ain't a problem since I use headphones


Then... Ya, the corsair fans. The ones that come with the H80/H100 are strong, they just sound like a turbine engine.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then... Ya, the corsair fans. The ones that come with the H80/H100 are strong, they just sound like a turbine engine.


bit like the corsair SP120 high performance... sounds like i got 3 jet engines going


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then... Ya, the corsair fans. The ones that come with the H80/H100 are strong, they just sound like a turbine engine.
> 
> 
> 
> bit like the corsair SP120 high performance... sounds like i got 3 jet engines going
Click to expand...

The SP120's are weak and quiet.









They don't even hold a candle to the H80/H100 fans.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Ive been waiting for my water cooling final parts to come in. Got two 240mm rads, raystorm cpu block, and now waiting on pump and res. The pump and res is a combo coming from Honk Kong. Its been over 10 days now. Also ordered 10 medium speed 120mm yate loon fans. $4 per fan is an amazing deal for these fans. Push a lot of air, and dont sound too loud.
Once it all together, will overclock and post new results.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The SP120's are weak and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even hold a candle the the H80/H100 fans.


EEEK that bad lol........earmuff time then


----------



## WarMunkey

Lol guess ill just do some research now, does anyone use crosshair formula v board and air cooler? Trying to find the best cooler I can stick in my mid tower case that wont cover any of my mem slots.. My arctic freezer 13 only has 1 fan but covers 1 memory slot and touches the second so is a waste of money for my use on this board


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The SP120's are weak and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even hold a candle the the H80/H100 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> EEEK that bad lol........earmuff time then
Click to expand...

Ya, they're loud. But they're strong. Fair trade in my opinion.








And that's while they're used on a 68mm thick rad and pushing through the mesh on top the 932. Can't wait to get 2 more to replace the remaining fans on the rad.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, they're loud. But they're strong. Fair trade in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's while they're used on a 68mm thick rad and pushing through the mesh on top the 932. Can't wait to get 2 more to replace the remaining fans on the rad.


nice







sounds like mine though







i got mine on pull so i cant test with paper


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, they're loud. But they're strong. Fair trade in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's while they're used on a 68mm thick rad and pushing through the mesh on top the 932. Can't wait to get 2 more to replace the remaining fans on the rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like mine though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine on pull so i cant test with paper
Click to expand...

Push vs pull has nothing to do with it at all. If the airflow is going out of the case, you can do it. Mine are also in push/pull btw.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Push vs pull has nothing to do with it at all. If the airflow is going out of the case, you can do it. Mine are also in push/pull btw.


if they are pulling into case then i wont have air coming out of the top to fly my paper







this is what i meant silly









i dont mean push pull i mean pull/pull







unles sit is push pull lol 2 200mm intake and rad fans pulling....is that push pull?


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The SP120's are weak and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even hold a candle to the H80/H100 fans.


Hehe, but I must say the SP120s are awesome; replaced my GT AP-15s with a pair of these and they are whisper quiet when undervolted and about the same performance (with more noise) when at 100%
Oh, and they just look awesome









For your question WarMunkey (sorry, couldn't answer sooner), here are the fan I'd recommend for a radiator / heatsink (personnal fav). Please note that they aren't cheap








My criteria: they need to undervolt well as I run them at 800rpm at idle and they must cool well under load

Gentle Typhoon 1850 / 2100 RPM - My personnal fav. for performance as they can be whisper quiet and can push alot of air.
http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=70596&vpn=D1225C12B5AP-15x2&manufacture=Bundle%20Deals

Corsair SP120s High Performance : No need of the quiet edition if you undervolt them and, while not on par with GTs, they move alot of air while looking awesome








http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=70461&vpn=CO-9050008-WW&manufacture=Corsair

Noctua NF-F12 : PWM! Great performance, but as with all Noctua fans... brown








http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66920&vpn=NF-F12%20PWM&manufacture=Noctua


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well i had the x20 750 with a rs360 and i would not use 2 rads on it...it struggled with 1 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i changed pump to alphacool D5 and res and its alot better than the 750.
> 
> so if i was to say the D5 would be better, but thats only a guess from me lol oh and i changed from the stock XSPC waterblock to a koolance one and is alot better also


So what do you guys thinks about the forthcoming FX Centurion chip that will have a stock frequency of 5.0GHZ on air and and a VID of 1.375 volts. It is a highly binned chip that every overclocker would love but will cost a prohibitive $799. If that price is correct it is obscenely high. I could see a premium of $100 to $120. But $799????


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Hehe, but I must say the SP120s are awesome; replaced my GT AP-15s with a pair of these and they are whisper quiet when undervolted and about the same performance (with more noise) when at 100%
> Oh, and they just look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your question WarMunkey (sorry, couldn't answer sooner), here are the fan I'd recommend for a radiator / heatsink (personnal fav). Please note that they aren't cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My criteria: they need to undervolt well as I run them at 800rpm at idle and they must cool well under load
> 
> Gentle Typhoon 1850 / 2100 RPM - My personnal fav. for performance as they can be whisper quiet and can push alot of air.
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=70596&vpn=D1225C12B5AP-15x2&manufacture=Bundle%20Deals
> 
> Corsair SP120s High Performance : No need of the quiet edition if you undervolt them and, while not on par with GTs, they move alot of air while looking awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=70461&vpn=CO-9050008-WW&manufacture=Corsair
> 
> Noctua NF-F12 : PWM! Great performance, but as with all Noctua fans... brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=66920&vpn=NF-F12%20PWM&manufacture=Noctua


I've been looking at the noctua NH-d14 thats a massive cooler, anyone know if it will fit in a mid tower?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So what do you guys thinks about the forthcoming FX Centurion chip that will have a stock frequency of 5.0GHZ on air and and a VID of 1.375 volts. It is a highly binned chip that every overclocker would love but will cost a prohibitive $799. If that price is correct it is obscenely high. I could see a premium of $100 to $120. But $799????


Sounds fascinating but at that price i won't be getting one lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> I've been looking at the noctua NH-d14 thats a massive cooler, anyone know if it will fit in a mid tower?


Highly doubtful it will fit a mid tower. you have to get the dimensions and measure up!!


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So what do you guys thinks about the forthcoming FX Centurion chip that will have a stock frequency of 5.0GHZ on air and and a VID of 1.375 volts. It is a highly binned chip that every overclocker would love but will cost a prohibitive $799. If that price is correct it is obscenely high. I could see a premium of $100 to $120. But $799????


i could not see myself purchasing this chip at that price. I think the market would be for fanatics with deep pockets.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So what do you guys thinks about the forthcoming FX Centurion chip that will have a stock frequency of 5.0GHZ on air and and a VID of 1.375 volts. It is a highly binned chip that every overclocker would love but will cost a prohibitive $799. If that price is correct it is obscenely high. I could see a premium of $100 to $120. But $799????


800$ is enough for a 3930k + X79 motherboard... if I had that money for a chip, I'd rather get a 2011 cpu.
But, I could see some really really hardcore enthusiast who want the best of the best from AMD and don't care about money.
Quote:


> I've been looking at the noctua NH-d14 thats a massive cooler, anyone know if it will fit in a mid tower?


Is it the same case from your rig photo? You could compare this heatsink height with the NH-D14.


----------



## WarMunkey

Yes same case as my sig, think ill just get some 110cfm fans or 150cfm idk if my kazemaster II controller will push them the 4500rpm they require lol


----------



## hurricane28

LOL i fried my chip









i call tomorrow to get new one i can't overclock at 5ghz no more and get blue screen. temps are sky high haha

i have still warranties so no problems and hope i get better results on my next chip


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL i fried my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call tomorrow to get new one i can't overclock at 5ghz no more and get blue screen. temps are sky high haha
> 
> i have still warranties so no problems and hope i get better results on my next chip


Warranty from the place you purchased it from or from AMD themselves?


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Hehe, but I must say the SP120s are awesome; replaced my GT AP-15s with a pair of these and they are whisper quiet when undervolted and about the same performance (with more noise) when at 100%
> Oh, and they just look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle Typhoon 1850 / 2100 RPM - My personnal fav. for performance as they can be whisper quiet and can push alot of air.
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=70596&vpn=D1225C12B5AP-15x2&manufacture=Bundle%20Deals
> 
> Corsair SP120s High Performance : No need of the quiet edition if you undervolt them and, while not on par with GTs, they move alot of air while looking awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=70461&vpn=CO-9050008-WW&manufacture=Corsair/
> Quote:


----------



## electech13

I think the SP120's are decent and do the job well.

And I have to second the referral on "Gentle Typhoon's". Very good fans


----------



## WarMunkey

I got some of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213010
Just hope my controller can push them at this speed will experiment 1 as exhaust and have a negative pressure then put one in front to see what I get better temps at. I doubt I will accomplish anything but can only try lol love experimenting with odds


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL i fried my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call tomorrow to get new one i can't overclock at 5ghz no more and get blue screen. temps are sky high haha
> 
> i have still warranties so no problems and hope i get better results on my next chip


You fried your chip on h100 :OOO

Impossible!!!


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> I got some of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213010
> Just hope my controller can push them at this speed will experiment 1 as exhaust and have a negative pressure then put one in front to see what I get better temps at. I doubt I will accomplish anything but can only try lol love experimenting with odds


Just don't put your finger in it; seriously get some fan grills








I always wanted to try out these fan. I'm guessing that even at 40% they might be louder than every "normal" fan on the market (59 dba... 16 times louder than the SP120s )


----------



## cssorkinman

Messing around with temps/votages etc.
This is my ASUS rig that tends to run hotter than my MSI. It has a thermaltake extreme water 2.0 AIO cooler (push pull) on it that is set for silent operation.
Prime at stock voltage/speed 68F ambients


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Warranty from the place you purchased it from or from AMD themselves?


ye from my retail store, because when i get at 5ghz now i get crazy high temps and it is crashing on me all the time blue screen.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You fried your chip on h100 :OOO
> 
> Impossible!!!


i have h100i LOL

i get crazy high temps and it is crashing on me all the time on 5ghz and before it was stable, also i get some weird readings from my chip like temps and it is jumping all over the place, thats not good man.

it has nothing to do with voltage because i have tried that and no change so my chip is broken i guess or there has to be another explanation for my weird readings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Can you find some that are quieter with better cfm?


swiftech makes an awesome fan for rads. the cfm is high but not amazing the pressure is what is amazing not the quietest but definitely not loud in the least bit ( IE it isnt a noctura ) best part they are cheap !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> damn kids... Im gone for 14 hours and 150 unread posts. This thread is ALIVE!!


yea i was gonna say the same thing 100 posts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey how do u know when your chip is fried?
> 
> i mean i have had the temp. at 80C once and now when i test it it is getting very hot can it be i fried my chip?
> 
> it is perfectly stable tho and i played some games with no trouble but when i run black hole benchmark the temps are shooting to 70C a 75C
> 
> but when i stress it with aida64 i get only 55C
> 
> maybe someone can explain this to me?


watching tv i had my old chip to 90 before you can break 62, it is a safety net. but just dont do it long. i killed it later by overvolting cpu/nb lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> hmm no luck, on the hotfixes, nothing else sees the last 2 cores apart from the bios of the sabertooth r2 and the device manager. if a fresh install wont see too im taking it out and let them change it out on monday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> jesus, i gave you a rep score for this, i would never though of this after using windows for 10 years, simple idiotic hidden limitation,
> 
> as for my temps 45celsius are right on a full loaded 8350 with an arctic a30 or reseat and repaste it?, im running stock settings atm


i am glad it is fixed !~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Custom Loop/Crossfire will have to wait til summer, took the missus clothes shopping instead and taking her to Egypt for 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priorities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


nice man ! happy for you enjoy egypt too !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Im 27 been married for 6 years. Two kids. Marriage is a blast. Every year we have become a better couple. I will tell you, when we first got married, I was an ass and not very respective of her. Once I changed, and took an interest in my marriage, my kids and less of my personal desires, my marriage became perfect. Sometimes, it may not be the woman thats the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait you mean you guys have to buy stuff to get some of that? I just get some for my awesomness.


yea me too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Lol lets stay on topic here fellas, we all have our lives and mine is just getting in the groove, been married 1 whole year and been a blast. My wife lets me do what I want only after bills are paid etc, hence the 8350 purchase haha. But will be buying new fans to replace these corsair h100's im using on my h50 any suggestions on strong fans? Noise ain't a problem since I use headphones


see above swiftech fans seriously i am amazed at their performance esp for the price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Lol guess ill just do some research now, does anyone use crosshair formula v board and air cooler? Trying to find the best cooler I can stick in my mid tower case that wont cover any of my mem slots.. My arctic freezer 13 only has 1 fan but covers 1 memory slot and touches the second so is a waste of money for my use on this board


simple Block it


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm betting Mega man likes my case


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1404830/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm betting Mega man likes my case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1404830/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


sexay yea i need to update my pics just got a new res and a few rads i need to install. then i need to pick up 1 more komodo and ill post new ones


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sexay yea i need to update my pics just got a new res and a few rads i need to install. then i need to pick up 1 more komodo and ill post new ones


There are so many really nice rigs over in the Stryker thread








Still priming, 1.5 hours or so and it seems the loop is as saturated with heat as it's going to get.


----------



## Mega Man

yea i just bought this frozenq that is going in the upper portion of the window as close to center as i can.

gonna be sexay~~~ thinking of renaming my rig to WarpCoreStryker

also gonna try to talk my wife into finishing designing my pedistal for my stryker, gonna have the only stryker that can do 6quad monsta 120mm rads in push-pull. dwood will be making it for me


----------



## cssorkinman

That's pretty cool Mega, looking forward to pictures


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> He didnt fry the chip because of the H100, he fried the chip because he was trying to OC it too high, was nothing to do with the H100.


Had to try pretty hard, I've pumped 1.72 volts through my chip @ 5.5 ghz for a wprime bench on my H-100 cooled rig without harming a thing. ( cold ambients).


----------



## sgtgates

Im in a depression lol

This is my loop.

8350 with raystorom block and 2 7970 cards with blocks.
Rads are a 280 and a 240.
DUAL D5 pumps 1 aplhacool 1 xspc but on speed 5 inside xspc dual d5 reservoir.
Loop order: pumps/res, 280 rad - cpu - 7970 - 7970 - 240rad, pumps/res.....

Should be getting enough cooling from the 240 and 280 before returning to the raystorm however im getting reports of 65 random 69 Celsius during prime at 4.9ghz on not even 1.5v like 1.48 something. Little frustrated because I though I could run 5ghz again like i used too before I added the 240 rad and cards. Either the rads aren't enough or something. Thinking about re seating cpu again and using my mx-4 instead of the xspc k2 paste but that's a PITA.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Im in a depression lol
> 
> This is my loop.
> 
> 8350 with raystorom block and 2 7970 cards with blocks.
> Rads are a 280 and a 240.
> DUAL D5 pumps 1 aplhacool 1 xspc but on speed 5 inside xspc dual d5 reservoir.
> Loop order: pumps/res, 280 rad - cpu - 7970 - 7970 - 240rad, pumps/res.....
> 
> Should be getting enough cooling from the 240 and 280 before returning to the raystorm however im getting reports of 65 random 69 Celsius during prime at 4.9ghz on not even 1.5v like 1.48 something. Little frustrated because I though I could run 5ghz again like i used too before I added the 240 rad and cards. Either the rads aren't enough or something. Thinking about re seating cpu again and using my mx-4 instead of the xspc k2 paste but that's a PITA.
> 
> Any suggestions?


what is llc at ? cpu/n/b cpupll or w.e it is and settings of cpu/nb ?

also what block on the 7979s and are they in parallel or series?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what is llc at ? cpu/n/b cpupll or w.e it is and settings of cpu/nb ?


llc very high, or whatever 1 before ultra is, always is very steady there.
cpu/nb is 1.225 or 1.235v
ill have to reboot to check ppl thing if thats the one usually 2.5v its like 2.55 or less

block on the 7970's is the new style razor from xspc to keep the raystorm theme, it shows them idoling now at 39-42 but they got extra volts in them and are at 1125 core and 1575 memory


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> llc very high, or whatever 1 before ultra is, always is very steady there.
> cpu/nb is 1.225 or 1.235v
> ill have to reboot to check ppl thing if thats the one usually 2.5v its like 2.55 or less


i would try reseat. but. are you sure your looking at core and not socket ?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would try reseat. but. are you sure your looking at core and not socket ?


Yeah looking at core, been doin this awhile now used to be 1.525 v 5ghz stable before the cards and 240 rad but i reseated between then think i botched it. I just bought the dual pump res and the alphacool thinking it would help a ton with water flow. Temps are better but don't see it gushing through, res water is still


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm betting Mega man likes my case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1404830/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


You can add me to that


----------



## Deadboy90

Warmunkey, If you just want the best of the best in terms of CFM for a 120mm fan then this is what you are looking for:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706015

A 5500 RPM fan that moves 250+ CFM. Granted it loud as anything but you dont care about noise right?


----------



## kahboom

newer fx chips are pgt vs pgn. What is the difference and has anyone overclocked the pgt chips yet?


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Im in a depression lol
> 
> This is my loop.
> 
> 8350 with raystorom block and 2 7970 cards with blocks.
> Rads are a 280 and a 240.
> DUAL D5 pumps 1 aplhacool 1 xspc but on speed 5 inside xspc dual d5 reservoir.
> Loop order: pumps/res, 280 rad - cpu - 7970 - 7970 - 240rad, pumps/res.....
> 
> Should be getting enough cooling from the 240 and 280 before returning to the raystorm however im getting reports of 65 random 69 Celsius during prime at 4.9ghz on not even 1.5v like 1.48 something. Little frustrated because I though I could run 5ghz again like i used too before I added the 240 rad and cards. Either the rads aren't enough or something. Thinking about re seating cpu again and using my mx-4 instead of the xspc k2 paste but that's a PITA.
> 
> Any suggestions?


What is your water temperatur?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> What is your water temperatur?


Not sure no temperature probe for it


----------



## Novody-3

Can you put a clinical thermometer in the reservoir?
Or an another thermo


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Can you put a clinical thermometer in the agb? Or an another thermo


agb?

I can stick one in res but I seriously doubt me and my college roommates have one haa


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm betting Mega man likes my case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1404830/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> You can add me to that


check out my newest addition


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> agb?
> 
> I can stick one in res but I seriously doubt me and my college roommates have one haa


Sry agb its the german word i mean the reservoir


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Sry agb its the german word i mean the reservoir


ah ok lol.

illl go pick up one tomorrow at walmart or something... what temps are good for the water, what should i want?


----------



## Novody-3

In idle 3-8 degrees above your room temperaturs are fine
Under load i dont know my is ~29C and 20C in room with 1080 rad


----------



## DeviloftheHell

splitting the flow to the cpu and the cards? in this way each get cold water then rejoin them before the radiator, shouldnt loose too much pressure this way


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You fried your chip on h100 :OOO
> 
> Impossible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i have h100i LOL
> 
> i get crazy high temps and it is crashing on me all the time on 5ghz and before it was stable, also i get some weird readings from my chip like temps and it is jumping all over the place, thats not good man.
> 
> it has nothing to do with voltage because i have tried that and no change so my chip is broken i guess or there has to be another explanation for my weird readings.
Click to expand...

5GHz... checked the mobo?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376059/gigabyte-990fx-vrm-fried-warranty-need-advice/0_20


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> splitting the flow to the cpu and the cards? in this way each get cold water then rejoin them before the radiator, shouldnt loose too much pressure this way


He's got two D5's thats enough pressure. And water is not here hoter than there it has the same temperatur on all components.

Edit: sry yes its a alternativ split it in two loop's


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> He's got two D5's thats enough pressure. And water is not here hoter than there it has the same temperatur on all components.
> 
> Edit: sry yes its a alternativ split it in two loop's


i think he is talking about this. swiftech has a good writeup on the apogee hd page

although the way i understand him he is saying put the y in before the cpu and take it from output 1 of y to cpu and output 2 of y to gpus

the reason i asked about parallel or series is gpu blocks are known to be relatively restrictive, if they are in series he may think about putting them in parallel and trying that out . may increase flow quite abit


----------



## Vencenzo

Lucky chip?
Seems that way compared to the voltages I'm seeing here.
Maybe Amd felt they owed me one after my 1055t that wanted 1.45 stock.

More info :
Crosshair V Formula Z
Ram = 8-9-9-24-7-5-7-7-14-300-33-auto-2t @ 1864mhz
FSB = 233
LLC = High
5x 120mm fans with Arctic cooler

LLC under full load about 4% correction.

6xhour long Small fft primes, no errors, 53c max
1xhour long blend, no errors, 58c max

Can't afford SSD or better video cards yet, till then my 3dmark bench will be pitiful.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> 5GHz... checked the mobo?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376059/gigabyte-990fx-vrm-fried-warranty-need-advice/0_20


hmm so you suggest it is my mobo?

that could be because i have the same issue like that other fella.

i will go look for those spots on the mobo.

Thnx mani hope that is the problem.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> He didnt fry the chip because of the H100, he fried the chip because he was trying to OC it too high, was nothing to do with the H100.


How much did he OC?

5GHz by chance?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> I got some of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213010
> Just hope my controller can push them at this speed will experiment 1 as exhaust and have a negative pressure then put one in front to see what I get better temps at. I doubt I will accomplish anything but can only try lol love experimenting with odds


I have 6 WFB1212's on a RX360 and 3 on a MCP320. They cool great, but you can definitely hear them. Luckily I'm in my cave in the basement so no big deal. I would not use them in the living room or bedroom though. My girl would have a freekin fit!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Im in a depression lol
> 
> This is my loop.
> 
> 8350 with raystorom block and 2 7970 cards with blocks.
> Rads are a 280 and a 240.
> DUAL D5 pumps 1 aplhacool 1 xspc but on speed 5 inside xspc dual d5 reservoir.
> Loop order: pumps/res, 280 rad - cpu - 7970 - 7970 - 240rad, pumps/res.....
> 
> Should be getting enough cooling from the 240 and 280 before returning to the raystorm however im getting reports of 65 random 69 Celsius during prime at 4.9ghz on not even 1.5v like 1.48 something. Little frustrated because I though I could run 5ghz again like i used too before I added the 240 rad and cards. Either the rads aren't enough or something. Thinking about re seating cpu again and using my mx-4 instead of the xspc k2 paste but that's a PITA.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Definitely sounds like you need a reseat. I would also suggest running separate loops. One for your CPU and one for your GPU's. That's what I ended up doing because my GPU under load was pushing the CPU temps up. Much better now with 2 loops! I would use the 280 for your 7970's and the 240 for your CPU.
* I realize this might start some debate, but try some Gelid Extreme or AS5. Both have brought me good results. I use AS5 for testing because it wipes off easily with alcohol and Gelid for more permanent applications. Both are easy to use. I warm the Gelid in hot water.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How much did he OC?
> 
> 5GHz by chance?


Yep i had it running on 5ghz and than all of a suddan i get crazy high temps and blue screens.

Also when i put it lower at 4.6 and stress test it i get blue screens and i cant boot in windows.

So it is not the chip but the mobo i guess i will take a look now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep i had it running on 5ghz and than all of a suddan i get crazy high temps and blue screens.
> 
> Also when i put it lower at 4.6 and stress test it i get blue screens and i cant boot in windows.
> 
> So it is not the chip but the mobo i guess i will take a look now.


Okay this is going to sound like Hydrohating, but are you sure the pump didnt fail or something?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Okay this is going to sound like Hydrohating, but are you sure the pump didnt fail or something?


yes i am sure and i checked it by opening the case and feel the hoses of the pump but they were not hot at all and the pump did his job.

also i opened the corsair link and it said that the pump was running at its max speed so i assume the pump did his job.

even it were not i would not have this strange problems because i could not boot in windows and get blue screens and even when i tested it at 4.6ghz it crashed immediately.

so i will go look for another BETTER board i guess LOL


----------



## hurricane28

i looked on the mobo but i did not have those spots like that guy did so i guess it is not the board but te chip than.

also i get 52C on 4.4ghz now at vcore of 1.520 so there is something not working well here not sure what yet but i guess it is the chip because that would explain my weird reading as well.

like its bouncing in CPU-Z and no good temps readings and such.

but how would i know for sure it is the CPU and not the motherboard?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

haha so paladine blocked me as well









well he said i needed higher voltage so i did but i wasn't expecting it this high.

i checked the mobo and i could not see anything wrong with it so it must be the chip than. i will take another look to make sure it is the chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> You can add me to that


Nice








Quite a few Vish's have found their home in a Stryker I see. Question for you , I see that you have a radiator mounted on the bottom of the case , just as I do, is it a 240? and is it in push pull?
I have push pull on my thermaltake extreme 2.0 and with the 4 fans , I have to remove the lower drive cage to make it fit. Just wondering how you managed to do it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

My testbench and cooler.


----------



## Novody-3

ive got my 8320 now IBT-AVX stabil at 4200MHz but i need for this 1.3925 V.







its not a good OC CPU. (batch 3312)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> ive got my 8320 now IBT-AVX stabil at 4200MHz but i need for this 1.3925 V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not a good OC CPU. (batch 3312)


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## hurricane28

o well i go to the store on Monday and exchange my chip for new one hopefully that's it otherwise i need new mobo hehe


----------



## WarMunkey

Maybe its not the vrms but the socket? Idk if its possible but weird things happen everyday


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> Maybe its not the vrms but the socket? Idk if its possible but weird things happen everyday


what do you mean the socket? that its the motherboard? i did not have any problems before only the weird readings in CPU-Z and weird temp drops.

i will need to take another closer look at it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Fried CPU?


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that


Yea thats right but lower voltages and higher clocks are nicer


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Fried CPU?


haha you are crazy









well i don't care i have great warranties over here







i go to the store on Monday and i get new one







even if it is the motherboard i will get new one









but thanx for your sympathy


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few Vish's have found their home in a Stryker I see. Question for you , I see that you have a radiator mounted on the bottom of the case , just as I do, is it a 240? and is it in push pull?
> I have push pull on my thermaltake extreme 2.0 and with the 4 fans , I have to remove the lower drive cage to make it fit. Just wondering how you managed to do it.


Its a ex240 radiator, with 2 corsair sp120 and 2 xspc fan that came with the kit, i only removed the toolbox and i had enough room, but there is only like 1mm of clearance with the hdd cage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Its a ex240 radiator, with 2 corsair sp120 and 2 xspc fan that came with the kit, i only removed the toolbox and i had enough room, but there is only like 1mm of clearance with the hdd cage.


Nice setup, your radiator must be a tiny bit thinner than mine. Thanks for the reply


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice setup, your radiator must be a tiny bit thinner than mine. Thanks for the reply


i just bought a new 360 rad. its 60mm thick lol cant use my ram cooler no more might sell that and the NH D14 on here









was hoping to do push/pull with 6 fans but sadly rad too thick shouldve bought a thinner one









now im gonna have to save up for a real watercooling case damn i hate my life........not!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i just bought a new 360 rad. its 60mm thick lol cant use my ram cooler no more might sell that and the NH D14 on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was hoping to do push/pull with 6 fans but sadly rad too thick shouldve bought a thinner one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im gonna have to save up for a real watercooling case damn i hate my life........not!!


Why not just buy a truck radiator and be done with it??? lol
What case would you consider?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Is it possible to overclock and then turn power saving features back on? I did but now it seems like it doesn't provide enough voltage anymore and i blue screen nonstop.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Why not just buy a truck radiator and be done with it??? lol
> What case would you consider?


anything with good airflow and capable of getting a 360 rad in no problem with room to spare







 was looking at corsair 800D but they are like £215 lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock and then turn power saving features back on? I did but now it seems like it doesn't provide enough voltage anymore and i blue screen nonstop.


yes thats fine mate, i do the same

edit just seen rest of your post lol.....not sure what that could be

are u using offset?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock and then turn power saving features back on? I did but now it seems like it doesn't provide enough voltage anymore and i blue screen nonstop.


yea it is possible i have no bluescreens @ 5.1-4.9 with them on 5.o i have not really tried to be stable at lol


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I havent blocked anyone.
> 
> Paladine


Not as mean as me lol. its great because i can actually decide if i want to see the crap thats wrote now









so much happier and quieter since i blocked them


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock and then turn power saving features back on? I did but now it seems like it doesn't provide enough voltage anymore and i blue screen nonstop.


yes it is. But it's tricky to get just right. I had my MSI rig set up to run 5.0 @ 1.53volts loaded and downclock to 1400 mhz @ 1.1 volts for a while using cool and quiet in conjunction with MSI's control center software. It wasn't perfect, (random bsod not very often) but I think if I would have knocked it back to 4.8 or so It would have been a very good way to do things.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> The Gigabyte 990FXA boards don't seem to have any problems with this. I turned off all power saving features to test stability on my OC but then turned them all back on again once I was happy - I haven't had a single BSOD or any strangeness.
> 
> Paladine


I haven't tested it very much, but my CHV-z is really finicky about enabling CNQ when overclocked. Anyone have some good settings they would like to share that enables good overclocks with good power savings at idle?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I just setup a URL shortening service today (which is why I have been quiet) I will be playing around with it for the next 24 hours or so then will go into public beta - would be really nice if you guys can help me stress test it. I will post the URL once the DNS has finished updating.
> 
> Paladine


Sure i can help

£1 per 10 urls tested?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Sure i can help
> 
> £1 per 10 urls tested?


lol someone is trying to make money for a new case


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol someone is trying to make money for a new case


One has to try don't they









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> If you do that you will make me rich in no time - it is ok, you don't need to pay me for testing it ;p
> 
> Paladine


Haha if i only could afford it


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> It is actually a non-profit venture. I am a well known privacy advocate for my profession and I am setting up the service as an alternative to all the URL shorteners that track and profile their users (huge privacy issue).
> 
> Paladine


sounds cool mate....hope it works out well for ya....count on me to give it whirl


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I havent blocked anyone.
> 
> Paladine


oh oke it seemed that way than.

what do you think is the problem? i think it is the chip because if it was the motherboard i could not boot and get 4.5ghz like i do now right? i looked at the board but no problems and no dark vrm's so i guess i am lucky than.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Why not just buy a truck radiator and be done with it??? lol
> What case would you consider?
> 
> 
> 
> anything with good airflow and capable of getting a 360 rad in no problem with room to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was looking at corsair 800D but they are like £215 lol
Click to expand...

Well a 932 will do it, I got proof.









HAF series isn't for everyone though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well a 932 will do it, I got proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF series isn't for everyone though.


lol i got the Haf-X







its a bit of a squeeze top of the case now the 60mm rad is in. goes over the cpu fan headers and just touches my ram


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well a 932 will do it, I got proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAF series isn't for everyone though.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i got the Haf-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a bit of a squeeze top of the case now the 60mm rad is in. goes over the cpu fan headers and just touches my ram
Click to expand...

Whereas the 932 can pack a 68mm rad in push/pull without overlapping the board at all. The two use their height differently.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whereas the 932 can pack a 68mm rad in push/pull without overlapping the board at all. The two use their height differently.


Nice...and it can take a 360 rad?


----------



## sgtgates

Thanks all for the comments for my issue posted earlier reguarding my loop,.

Right now I cant make separate loops because 1 ill have to buy 2 reservoirs and 2 ill have to buy 2 d5 pump heads and I just spent all i can getting the dual d5 pump res. So that being said ill have to work with what i got... here are some pics to help yall mabye....

I have an additional 120 swiftech rad I had mounted on the rear but with this thick tubing it was almost impossible to run the tubing with it in without running a tube over the cards or buying 100 more fittings..

GPU's and rest of loop without psu cover on... What do yall mean by series or parallel for the gpu's? First time gpu water cooling. The first 2 gpu pics have my fake second tube between cards the right one, thought it looked better. Bottom 240 is a crossflow so tubing is ran back around hdd cages with a couple 45 angel fittings off the rad and a few extentions


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Thanks all for the comments for my issue posted earlier reguarding my loop,.
> 
> Right now I cant make separate loops because 1 ill have to buy 2 reservoirs and 2 ill have to buy 2 d5 pump heads and I just spent all i can getting the dual d5 pump res. So that being said ill have to work with what i got... here are some pics to help yall mabye....
> 
> I have an additional 120 swiftech rad I had mounted on the rear but with this thick tubing it was almost impossible to run the tubing with it in without running a tube over the cards or buying 100 more fittings..
> 
> GPU's and rest of loop without psu cover on... What do yall mean by series or parallel for the gpu's? First time gpu water cooling. The first 2 gpu pics have my fake second tube between cards the right one, thought it looked better. Bottom 240 is a crossflow so tubing is ran back around hdd cages with a couple 45 angel fittings off the rad and a few extentions


try this with your video cards

you have 2 ports on your video cards lets call the one closest to the back of your care port 1 and front of case is port 2

on your top video card do port 1 as incoming water and bottom video card port 2 outgoing water

connect port 1 video card1 and port 1 video card 2 together

connect port 2 video card1 and port 2 video card 2 together

like this > indicates water flow direction


yes i still suck in paint


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try this with your video cards
> 
> in x y
> 
> x y out
> 
> and connect x to x and y to y


Cant you explain this another way? mabye edit my photo i dont understand gpu' ology


----------



## DeviloftheHell

or put 2 y connection in, in this case you dont need to get another reservoir or pumps and both the cpu and the gpu gets freash cold water and wont heat up eachother, (water in-> y connection->1 tube to the cpu, 1 to the gpu-> the out pipes goes to another y connection, which joins it together again


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Cant you explain this another way? mabye edit my photo i dont understand gpu' ology


i didnt like it either

i edited in another pic that you can know my skillz in paint .... suck


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i didnt like it either
> 
> i edited in another pic that you can know my skillz in paint .... suck


lol u just killed some stickmen, u barsteward


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try this with your video cards
> 
> you have 2 ports on your video cards lets call the one closest to the back of your care port 1 and front of case is port 2
> 
> on your top video card do port 1 as incoming water and bottom video card port 2 outgoing water
> 
> connect port 1 video card1 and port 1 video card 2 together
> 
> connect port 2 video card1 and port 2 video card 2 together
> 
> like this > indicates water flow direction
> 
> 
> yes i still suck in paint


haha ya you killed a few stick men. but thanks... so this is basically what i have but make my second right tube not fake but actually connected like in my pics? haha that's how i see it


----------



## Olsen

Hi everybody, I think it now time time to join the club. Posted my Input in the Questionaire some days ago. thx to all of you for this thread, it had help me the OC the 8350. And you guys and girls had let me start thinking on a change from Air to water - what I done then some weeks ago - thx for this - I like it.

Maybe we have a Club Member that have a setup like I have : 8350 batch 1236 + CHV-z
I have not found jet a way to get stable by lower volts on the CPU as 1,572 @ 4.9

And no way to make it stable @ 5, even not with 1,62 ( stopped here ). I can boot in 5 or run Cinebench @ 5.2, but not get a stable 20 IBT run

greetings Olsen


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whereas the 932 can pack a 68mm rad in push/pull without overlapping the board at all. The two use their height differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice...and it can take a 360 rad?
Click to expand...

I'm doing it, so yes.


I have a fan controller and the USB 3.0 ports sitting in front of it, but it only "blocks" 2 of 6 5.25 bays (half-deep bays should still fit) depending on how you do tubing.


----------



## webhito

Hi there fellas!
I finally got the courage to go for amd, had a 2500k setup and decided it was time to try to support the underdog. So far I can't complain, temps seem to be pretty good, had a few scares temp wise as I was confused with the cpu/package temperatures. Mine is on stock speed and undervolted to 1.300 ( could be wrong) , cooled by an antec h20 920, Ambient temps are over 30c most the time so overclocking is kind of out of the question lol. Anyways Cpu temp in hwmonitor is 63 under prime for around 5 minutes or so, I haven't paid much attention to the package temperature but it seems to be in the low-mid 50s and just plain gaming/videos and some video editing it ramps up to around 46c which I find wonderful. Its all bundled in a nice Xaser VI case that I got for a pretty good deal from a pc store that was getting rid of "old hardware". Just wanted to drop by and say thanks for the posts, it helped me a lot figuring out what temperatures I needed to look after.

One concern however, I live in Mexico and when I got home from the computer store I realized that the tin cans seal had been already opened and that the cpu had mounting marks, sadly I can't return it as I had already left the shop but don't think it should be a concern since if it fails I can take it back. Anyways I also read that a few folks here had chips arrive like that, and was wondering if they ran into any problems of some kind down the road.

Not sure if I can post pics but here goes.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/tempsi.jpg/

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Da1Nonly

Guys dont know where to post so ill post here...

I just pluged up all the watercooling and went to start my pc and when i hit the on button greens lights flash on motherboard and thats it. The oc button, power button and reset button are lit up on motherboard but nothing works. Any ideas????


----------



## cssorkinman

Check power connections to the CPU and gpu


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Check power connections to the CPU and gpu


Gpu fine, what do you mean by cpu? 24 pin 8 pin and 4 pin all plugged in.


----------



## cssorkinman

You have it covered+reseat ram and clear cmos. Check video cable too


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have it covered+reseat ram and clear cmos. Check video cable too


I dont have it plugged to monitor. It worked fine last night without. What do you mean, 'you have it covered'

Edit: 3 green lights flash when i hit power on.


----------



## cssorkinman

I meant you had check the CPU power cables I was suggesting. do the fans spin up?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I meant you had check the CPU power cables I was suggesting. do the fans spin up?


Nothng spins up. Nothing turns on. I was playin on it earlier today. Redid the watercooling and now it wont start.


----------



## cssorkinman

Are you using the power button on the motherboard itself?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you using the power button on the motherboard itself?


I have tried both the motherboard button and the oncase button.
All cables properly connected.
Could it be a short of some kind? Or faulty psu? I noticed when i turned it off today and last few days, when the pc would shut off, a high pitched soundwould come from the case.


----------



## cssorkinman

That could do it also. If there is an led on the psu make sure it's not yellow. Also make sure that the clear cmos jumper isn't in the shorted or "clear" position


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That could do it also. If there is an led on the psu make sure it's not yellow. Also make sure that the clear cmos jumper isn't in the shorted or "clear" position


Cmos cleared. Also just noticed a red light flashes says dram led. Any thoughts on that?

Correction, cpu led flashes.


----------



## cssorkinman

uh oh ,that's bad . CPU or socket necrosis has set in


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> uh oh ,that's bad . CPU or socket necrosis has set in


Necrosis? As is, degradation? How is that possible on a chip that is at most 6 months old?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> uh oh ,that's bad . CPU or socket necrosis has set in


It just flashes once when hitting on switch. So is it mobo or cpu??


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hi there fellas!
> I finally got the courage to go for amd, had a 2500k setup and decided it was time to try to support the underdog. So far I can't complain, temps seem to be pretty good, had a few scares temp wise as I was confused with the cpu/package temperatures. Mine is on stock speed and undervolted to 1.300 ( could be wrong) , cooled by an antec h20 920, Ambient temps are over 30c most the time so overclocking is kind of out of the question lol. Anyways Cpu temp in hwmonitor is 63 under prime for around 5 minutes or so, I haven't paid much attention to the package temperature but it seems to be in the low-mid 50s and just plain gaming/videos and some video editing it ramps up to around 46c which I find wonderful. Its all bundled in a nice Xaser VI case that I got for a pretty good deal from a pc store that was getting rid of "old hardware". Just wanted to drop by and say thanks for the posts, it helped me a lot figuring out what temperatures I needed to look after.
> 
> One concern however, I live in Mexico and when I got home from the computer store I realized that the tin cans seal had been already opened and that the cpu had mounting marks, sadly I can't return it as I had already left the shop but don't think it should be a concern since if it fails I can take it back. Anyways I also read that a few folks here had chips arrive like that, and was wondering if they ran into any problems of some kind down the road.
> 
> Not sure if I can post pics but here goes.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/tempsi.jpg/
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


if your at 46c @ load, then have plenty of OC headroom. I'd say at the least 4.3ghz. And I wouldn't worry about the tin being open... if its a good chip... its a good chip. ;-)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> haha ya you killed a few stick men. but thanks... so this is basically what i have but make my second right tube not fake but actually connected like in my pics? haha that's how i see it


doing it this way will help with flow, since you dont have a flow meter we need to eliminate flow from the equation Gpu blocks tend to be restrictive and putting 2 in series like you have currently ( having it flow from 1 block to the other ) may be the problem.... too much restriction.
the way in my photo is called parallel ( flowing through both block simultaneously ) they share inlets and outlets all coming from 1 inlet and going to 1 outlet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olsen*
> 
> Hi everybody, I think it now time time to join the club. Posted my Input in the Questionaire some days ago. thx to all of you for this thread, it had help me the OC the 8350. And you guys and girls had let me start thinking on a change from Air to water - what I done then some weeks ago - thx for this - I like it.
> 
> Maybe we have a Club Member that have a setup like I have : 8350 batch 1236 + CHV-z
> I have not found jet a way to get stable by lower volts on the CPU as 1,572 @ 4.9
> 
> And no way to make it stable @ 5, even not with 1,62 ( stopped here ). I can boot in 5 or run Cinebench @ 5.2, but not get a stable 20 IBT run
> 
> greetings Olsen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome!~ you need to post all your bios settings you have changed please
however 6v @ 4.9 is not gonna be good. i would guess your temps are high
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hi there fellas!
> I finally got the courage to go for amd, had a 2500k setup and decided it was time to try to support the underdog. So far I can't complain, temps seem to be pretty good, had a few scares temp wise as I was confused with the cpu/package temperatures. Mine is on stock speed and undervolted to 1.300 ( could be wrong) , cooled by an antec h20 920, Ambient temps are over 30c most the time so overclocking is kind of out of the question lol. Anyways Cpu temp in hwmonitor is 63 under prime for around 5 minutes or so, I haven't paid much attention to the package temperature but it seems to be in the low-mid 50s and just plain gaming/videos and some video editing it ramps up to around 46c which I find wonderful. Its all bundled in a nice Xaser VI case that I got for a pretty good deal from a pc store that was getting rid of "old hardware". Just wanted to drop by and say thanks for the posts, it helped me a lot figuring out what temperatures I needed to look after.
> 
> One concern however, I live in Mexico and when I got home from the computer store I realized that the tin cans seal had been already opened and that the cpu had mounting marks, sadly I can't return it as I had already left the shop but don't think it should be a concern since if it fails I can take it back. Anyways I also read that a few folks here had chips arrive like that, and was wondering if they ran into any problems of some kind down the road.
> 
> Not sure if I can post pics but here goes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/tempsi.jpg/
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


welcome fill out a rig in rig builder !~ ( upper right hand corner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> if your at 46c @ load, then have plenty of OC headroom. I'd say at the least 4.3ghz. And I wouldn't worry about the tin being open... if its a good chip... its a good chip. ;-)


your temps should not hit 63 @ 5 min of prime. what cpu cooler are you using ?


----------



## Olsen

Hi Mega Man,

the temps are not a issue see here :



my settings are in the data collection, but to make it quick here they are :





Under CPU Configuration all is disabled - only C1E is enabled
only RAM timmings are changed a bit to : 11-12-11-30 by 5.3v

any tip ?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try this with your video cards
> 
> you have 2 ports on your video cards lets call the one closest to the back of your care port 1 and front of case is port 2
> 
> on your top video card do port 1 as incoming water and bottom video card port 2 outgoing water
> 
> connect port 1 video card1 and port 1 video card 2 together
> 
> connect port 2 video card1 and port 2 video card 2 together
> 
> like this > indicates water flow direction
> 
> 
> yes i still suck in paint


I would be careful with this. One card can potentially become stagnate while the loop continues right past the GPU block in favor of the least restrictive path... the only way to do true parallel would require 2 outlet hoses. One per GPu and would need to be plumbed to a none restrictive reservoir... otherwise you will defeat the purpose.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Olsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK guys my URL shortener DNS should be globally propagated now so if you can help me stress test by using it I would appreciate it. I will be working on the UI over the next couple of days as it is pretty dull at the moment, so don't be surprised if you see frequent changes.
> 
> http://slink.eu is the address.
> 
> Please let me know if you encounter any problems.
> 
> Paladine


works fine - nice job man


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK guys my URL shortener DNS should be globally propagated now so if you can help me stress test by using it I would appreciate it. I will be working on the UI over the next couple of days as it is pretty dull at the moment, so don't be surprised if you see frequent changes.
> 
> http://slink.eu is the address.
> 
> Please let me know if you encounter any problems.
> 
> Paladine


Added to bookmarks, works fine.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> doing it this way will help with flow, since you dont have a flow meter we need to eliminate flow from the equation Gpu blocks tend to be restrictive and putting 2 in series like you have currently ( having it flow from 1 block to the other ) may be the problem.... too much restriction.
> the way in my photo is called parallel ( flowing through both block simultaneously ) they share inlets and outlets all coming from 1 inlet and going to 1 outlet.
> welcome!~ you need to post all your bios settings you have changed please
> however 6v @ 4.9 is not gonna be good. i would guess your temps are high
> welcome fill out a rig in rig builder !~ ( upper right hand corner
> your temps should not hit 63 @ 5 min of prime. what cpu cooler are you using ?


Its an Antec h20 920 closed loop. Here is a pic of a 5 min prime run, Its actually cooler now since its only 8am. After 12 my ambient temps go over 30c and my cpu temp hits 60-63 Package temp never goes over 54

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/fx8350o.jpg/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> if your at 46c @ load, then have plenty of OC headroom. I'd say at the least 4.3ghz. And I wouldn't worry about the tin being open... if its a good chip... its a good chip. ;-)


[email protected] just gaming and doing some minor video editing. Prime seems to beat her up badly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Your idle temps are really high. Is the Antec a Closed Loop liquid coolers? I think you might want to think about reseating your block because you should see idle temps around 6-9C at idle on stock voltage, possibly a little lower when undervolted


Yes, its a closed loop. I reseated the block a few days ago, the temperature was even higher before lol, I then realized the push pull configuration was actually push push so the airflow was not going anywhere. Mind you nothing happened as I stop prime as soon as it hits 60.


----------



## PhantomGhost

I'm new here, and I tried to look through this thread, but its a bit large...lol. I have a few questions I was hoping I could get some help with. I just built a new system a week or so ago, and now I'm working on the overclock. I came from an Intel, with just very minor AMD overclocking experience on my server (965 BE), so I could use some assistance.

I have a Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3 board, 8350, and a Corsair H80i. Right now I am just working on getting it stable with a multiplier OC only. I have it at 4.8 right now, still gotta run some more tests to verify its stable, but it seems pretty close so far, just quickly ran IBT for 5 minutes and it did fine, only hitting about 39C I believe, however...thats what brings up my first question.

I am getting roughly 37 GFlops consistently in IBT...that is MUCH lower than I expected to get with this CPU. I took it back to stock, and got about 35 GFlops. Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? I have seen some screen shots on here showing close to 90, and I am only getting 37?? I ran Passmark, and the CPU did fine, well, I guess it did. All CPU tests scored 10492, which is just above an i7-3770k on their chart. That seems pretty accurate to me I guess. However when I ran the memory test in Passmark, it got 1472. I have 8GBs of G Skill 1600 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428). That also seems way too low... Can anyone help me explain these results? I would appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## victorelessar

Hello Guys. ive been reading the forum for a while, but now i had to post so we can say im kinda new here.

My problem is i bought Fx-8350 and its overheating like hell! right now im using it at stock speed, and like, if i turn prime95, it goes up 70ºC in 10s!!
so before any further information, let me just tell my system:

AMD FX-8350
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus with 2 120mm fans (pull and push)
thermal paste: thermal take TG-2
Gigabyte GA-990xa-UD3
3x2gb of RAM
AMD HD6950
PSU is a OCZ stealthextream II 700W
case is a thermaltake T3

ok. so i dont think its human mistake. i mean, im 25 years old, been playing with overclocking and hardware exchange for quite a while now.
for this last upgrade, i bought the processor and motherboard brand new. i can only guess one of them is wrong.
im here using it right now, temps in idle are 30º C, all fans set to 100%. but as soon as a play a heavy game like BF3, or run stress test, temps go high and system shut down. in prime95 it goes high so fast that i stop it rightaway, scared it to burn hehe

what you guys think? id appriciate all the help i can get. and please, let me know if i forgot eny info


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I'm new here, and I tried to look through this thread, but its a bit large...lol. I have a few questions I was hoping I could get some help with. I just built a new system a week or so ago, and now I'm working on the overclock. I came from an Intel, with just very minor AMD overclocking experience on my server (965 BE), so I could use some assistance.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3 board, 8350, and a Corsair H80i. Right now I am just working on getting it stable with a multiplier OC only. I have it at 4.8 right now, still gotta run some more tests to verify its stable, but it seems pretty close so far, just quickly ran IBT for 5 minutes and it did fine, only hitting about 39C I believe, however...thats what brings up my first question.
> 
> I am getting roughly 37 GFlops consistently in IBT...that is MUCH lower than I expected to get with this CPU. I took it back to stock, and got about 35 GFlops. Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? I have seen some screen shots on here showing close to 90, and I am only getting 37?? I ran Passmark, and the CPU did fine, well, I guess it did. All CPU tests scored 10492, which is just above an i7-3770k on their chart. That seems pretty accurate to me I guess. However when I ran the memory test in Passmark, it got 1472. I have 8GBs of G Skill 1600 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428). That also seems way too low... Can anyone help me explain these results? I would appreciate it, thanks!


you are using the wrong ibt


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Hello Guys. ive been reading the forum for a while, but now i had to post so we can say im kinda new here.
> 
> My problem is i bought Fx-8350 and its overheating like hell! right now im using it at stock speed, and like, if i turn prime95, it goes up 70ºC in 10s!!
> so before any further information, let me just tell my system:
> 
> AMD FX-8350
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus with 2 120mm fans (pull and push)
> thermal paste: thermal take TG-2
> Gigabyte GA-990xa-UD3
> 3x2gb of RAM
> AMD HD6950
> PSU is a OCZ stealthextream II 700W
> case is a thermaltake T3
> 
> ok. so i dont think its human mistake. i mean, im 25 years old, been playing with overclocking and hardware exchange for quite a while now.
> for this last upgrade, i bought the processor and motherboard brand new. i can only guess one of them is wrong.
> im here using it right now, temps in idle are 30º C, all fans set to 100%. but as soon as a play a heavy game like BF3, or run stress test, temps go high and system shut down. in prime95 it goes high so fast that i stop it rightaway, scared it to burn hehe
> 
> what you guys think? id appriciate all the help i can get. and please, let me know if i forgot eny info


I would really try to reseat your cpu cooler, it should not be overheating that quickly on stock settings or even a small overclock. What method did you use when applying your TIM? that 212 should be able to handle even 4.4 or so easily, not sure on how much higher than that.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome to all if you have not you should post a rig in rigbuilder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I'm new here, and I tried to look through this thread, but its a bit large...lol. I have a few questions I was hoping I could get some help with. I just built a new system a week or so ago, and now I'm working on the overclock. I came from an Intel, with just very minor AMD overclocking experience on my server (965 BE), so I could use some assistance.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3 board, 8350, and a Corsair H80i. Right now I am just working on getting it stable with a multiplier OC only. I have it at 4.8 right now, still gotta run some more tests to verify its stable, but it seems pretty close so far, just quickly ran IBT for 5 minutes and it did fine, only hitting about 39C I believe, however...thats what brings up my first question.
> 
> I am getting roughly 37 GFlops consistently in IBT...that is MUCH lower than I expected to get with this CPU. I took it back to stock, and got about 35 GFlops. Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? I have seen some screen shots on here showing close to 90, and I am only getting 37?? I ran Passmark, and the CPU did fine, well, I guess it did. All CPU tests scored 10492, which is just above an i7-3770k on their chart. That seems pretty accurate to me I guess. However when I ran the memory test in Passmark, it got 1472. I have 8GBs of G Skill 1600 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428). That also seems way too low... Can anyone help me explain these results? I would appreciate it, thanks!


you need ibt avx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Hello Guys. ive been reading the forum for a while, but now i had to post so we can say im kinda new here.
> 
> My problem is i bought Fx-8350 and its overheating like hell! right now im using it at stock speed, and like, if i turn prime95, it goes up 70ºC in 10s!!
> so before any further information, let me just tell my system:
> 
> AMD FX-8350
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus with 2 120mm fans (pull and push)
> thermal paste: thermal take TG-2
> Gigabyte GA-990xa-UD3
> 3x2gb of RAM
> AMD HD6950
> PSU is a OCZ stealthextream II 700W
> case is a thermaltake T3
> 
> ok. so i dont think its human mistake. i mean, im 25 years old, been playing with overclocking and hardware exchange for quite a while now.
> for this last upgrade, i bought the processor and motherboard brand new. i can only guess one of them is wrong.
> im here using it right now, temps in idle are 30º C, all fans set to 100%. but as soon as a play a heavy game like BF3, or run stress test, temps go high and system shut down. in prime95 it goes high so fast that i stop it rightaway, scared it to burn hehe
> 
> what you guys think? id appriciate all the help i can get. and please, let me know if i forgot eny info


i would try a reseat of cpu /cooler


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I'm new here, and I tried to look through this thread, but its a bit large...lol. I have a few questions I was hoping I could get some help with. I just built a new system a week or so ago, and now I'm working on the overclock. I came from an Intel, with just very minor AMD overclocking experience on my server (965 BE), so I could use some assistance.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3 board, 8350, and a Corsair H80i. Right now I am just working on getting it stable with a multiplier OC only. I have it at 4.8 right now, still gotta run some more tests to verify its stable, but it seems pretty close so far, just quickly ran IBT for 5 minutes and it did fine, only hitting about 39C I believe, however...thats what brings up my first question.
> 
> I am getting roughly 37 GFlops consistently in IBT...that is MUCH lower than I expected to get with this CPU. I took it back to stock, and got about 35 GFlops. Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? I have seen some screen shots on here showing close to 90, and I am only getting 37?? I ran Passmark, and the CPU did fine, well, I guess it did. All CPU tests scored 10492, which is just above an i7-3770k on their chart. That seems pretty accurate to me I guess. However when I ran the memory test in Passmark, it got 1472. I have 8GBs of G Skill 1600 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428). That also seems way too low... Can anyone help me explain these results? I would appreciate it, thanks!


There is a different pack available for the AMD chips to see a higher gflops score, and it also stresses your cpu much much more. Me personally I don't care so much about the gflops as there are plenty of other benching programs for my cpu but that's just me.
Here is the file if you so wish, *Warning* it will create more heat and more stress.

IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I would really try to reseat your cpu cooler, it should not be overheating that quickly on stock settings or even a small overclock. What method did you use when applying your TIM? that 212 should be able to handle even 4.4 or so easily, not sure on how much higher than that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ...
> i would try a reseat of cpu /cooler


thats the point! i have reseated betwen the stock cooler and hyper over 4 times now. i dropped a bit of paste in the middle and used the heatsink to cover it. cant be a TIM, i have tested a couple different, with both the stock and hyper cooler. all got the same result.

right now i did a stresstest again, i had to stop it when the cores went to 94ºC!! im getting so frustrated


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> There is a different pack available for the AMD chips to see a higher gflops score, and it also stresses your cpu much much more. Me personally I don't care so much about the gflops as there are plenty of other benching programs for my cpu but that's just me.
> Here is the file if you so wish, *Warning* it will create more heat and more stress


Thanks!


----------



## PhantomGhost

Wow! Thanks for the quick responses, that certainly explains it. I was just worried there was something wrong. I will grab the correct IBT (thanks for link) and give that a try. I'm really glad to know its something so simple. Any ideas on the low Memory score in Passmark? Or is it just a bad test and I shouldn't worry about it?


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I'm new here, and I tried to look through this thread, but its a bit large...lol. I have a few questions I was hoping I could get some help with. I just built a new system a week or so ago, and now I'm working on the overclock. I came from an Intel, with just very minor AMD overclocking experience on my server (965 BE), so I could use some assistance.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3 board, 8350, and a Corsair H80i. Right now I am just working on getting it stable with a multiplier OC only. I have it at 4.8 right now, still gotta run some more tests to verify its stable, but it seems pretty close so far, just quickly ran IBT for 5 minutes and it did fine, only hitting about 39C I believe, however...thats what brings up my first question.
> 
> I am getting roughly 37 GFlops consistently in IBT...that is MUCH lower than I expected to get with this CPU. I took it back to stock, and got about 35 GFlops. Does anyone have any idea what is causing this? I have seen some screen shots on here showing close to 90, and I am only getting 37?? I ran Passmark, and the CPU did fine, well, I guess it did. All CPU tests scored 10492, which is just above an i7-3770k on their chart. That seems pretty accurate to me I guess. However when I ran the memory test in Passmark, it got 1472. I have 8GBs of G Skill 1600 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428). That also seems way too low... Can anyone help me explain these results? I would appreciate it, thanks!


You need IBT AVX like some others have said. If scores are still low you may have to install the hotfix also.

Maybe a link to IBT AVX and hot fix should be posted on the title page. Their are many people that have been asking about it lately, would simplify some things here on this thread. Forgive me if I have stepped out of line but it's just a suggestion to OP.


----------



## gertruude

you dont need the hotfixes anymore you just need this:

Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


run the app if you are on win7 and then unpark all reboot and voila!!!!! Cant give thanks to the orignal poster of it....i bloody forgot who i got it off


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm doing it, so yes.
> 
> 
> I have a fan controller and the USB 3.0 ports sitting in front of it, but it only "blocks" 2 of 6 5.25 bays (half-deep bays should still fit) depending on how you do tubing.


So i have the HAF912 if i got a 360 rad.. and had the pull fans in the drive bay.. wouldn't that restrict airflow on those as there really isn't any ventilation to bring air in/out..? Im asking this as seeing how limited my case is. I know that its a bit cramped however if i can make it fit would it be worth it over a 240? or should i just get a thicker 240 rad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK guys my URL shortener DNS should be globally propagated now so if you can help me stress test by using it I would appreciate it. I will be working on the UI over the next couple of days as it is pretty dull at the moment, so don't be surprised if you see frequent changes.
> 
> http://slink.eu is the address.
> 
> Please let me know if you encounter any problems.
> 
> Paladine


good job ill be playing around with it but as of yet there are no issues. do you have a time limit when the custom Alias will release? assuming the predefined is going through abc-123 then aa and so on..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you dont need the hotfixes anymore you just need this:
> 
> Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file
> 
> 
> run the app if you are on win7 and then unpark all reboot and voila!!!!! Cant give thanks to the orignal poster of it....i bloody forgot who i got it off


para que es? haha what is this or do i need to do some googlin?


----------



## gertruude

it does what the hotfixes do and unparks the cores. this eliminates the need to install hotfixes









just google unpark cpu


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it does what the hotfixes do and unparks the cores. this eliminates the need to install hotfixes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just google unpark cpu


so if the hotfixes are already installed then there is no point? or is there an added benefit.. or is it not tested that way yet?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OK I have finished most of the development work now on http://slink.eu
> 
> So all that is left to do is hammer it to test it can handle load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me stress test it.
> 
> Paladine


posted out on my facebook haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm doing it, so yes.
> 
> I have a fan controller and the USB 3.0 ports sitting in front of it, but it only "blocks" 2 of 6 5.25 bays (half-deep bays should still fit) depending on how you do tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> So i have the HAF912 if i got a 360 rad.. and had the pull fans in the drive bay.. wouldn't that restrict airflow on those as there really isn't any ventilation to bring air in/out..? Im asking this as seeing how limited my case is. I know that its a bit cramped however if i can make it fit would it be worth it over a 240? or should i just get a thicker 240 rad?
Click to expand...

Can't exactly mount a 360 internally on a 912, you'll cover up the motherboard at minimum.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Can't exactly mount a 360 internally on a 912, you'll cover up the motherboard at minimum.


i know if i just have one side with fans that I can get a 240 slimmer rad in it.. then have fans on the mesh grate on the top..

EDIT: i guess this is a more hypothetical question than an actual physical one. so ill make it more vague. if you have a case that you can manage to get a 360 rad in but there are no vents on top to either allow air to be pulled in or out on only one of the fan slots.. would you still have better cooling than a 240 and lets say that you can only manage to get 5 fans on the 360.. is that last slot just wasted or negligible or is there still a cooling opportunity there?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so if the hotfixes are already installed then there is no point? or is there an added benefit.. or is it not tested that way yet?


If you have already installed the hotfixes just test the unpark cpu and see if all are unparked...i cant remember exactly if all were unparked.

the app has a check status which tells u whats parked n unparked


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If you have already installed the hotfixes just test the unpark cpu and see if all are unparked...i cant remember exactly if all were unparked.
> 
> the app has a check status which tells u whats parked n unparked


i was just asking because im not at home haha at the in laws BUM BUM BUMMMMMMMMMM thats fine though ill check it out..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i was just asking because im not at home haha at the in laws BUM BUM BUMMMMMMMMMM thats fine though ill check it out..


The dreaded inlaws hehe im glad i dont get on with mine, not spoken to them in over 3 years, their choice lol which is good as i cant stand her


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Can't exactly mount a 360 internally on a 912, you'll cover up the motherboard at minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> i know if i just have one side with fans that I can get a 240 slimmer rad in it.. then have fans on the mesh grate on the top..
> 
> EDIT: i guess this is a more hypothetical question than an actual physical one. so ill make it more vague. if you have a case that you can manage to get a 360 rad in but there are no vents on top to either allow air to be pulled in or out on only one of the fan slots.. would you still have better cooling than a 240 and lets say that you can only manage to get 5 fans on the 360.. is that last slot just wasted or negligible or is there still a cooling opportunity there?
Click to expand...

Probably useless. The 932 actually has mesh there, and a vent on the back of the top/front plastic.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it does what the hotfixes do and unparks the cores. this eliminates the need to install hotfixes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just google unpark cpu


The refined overclocker lets the Valet handle this


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Probably useless. The 932 actually has mesh there, and a vent on the back of the top/front plastic.


ok thank you.. so really before I decide to expand i should get a better case... or heavily mod mine hah


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The refined overclocker lets the Valet handle this


Edit: Rewrote this lol it came to me what ya meant









Us brits don't have Valets to park lol we have to park our own









Our valets only clean


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Edit: Rewrote this lol it came to me what ya meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us brits don't have Valets to park lol we have to park our own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our valets only clean


lol it wouldn't be the first joke I threw out there that no one understood or appreciated thats for sure


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Depends where you are - up north where th`eat black puddin` an` `aggis they dun `ave nor valette parkin` but dawn souff in Mayfair in that there London town, I `ave been valette park'd afore.
> 
> Paladine


Haha i hate black pudding n haggis







i was born in essex and brought up in yorkshire so best of both worlds







. i did wonder if the rich gits had valets








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol it wouldn't be the first joke I threw out there that no one understood or appreciated thats for sure


It took me a few minutes lol then it sank in yer a yank and its custom for you guys to have some poor kid to park your cars or is this only in movies?


----------



## webhito

So, in a nutshell, what temp is the one I should pay more attention to, cpu or package? This will be the deciding factor of if I return the chip tomorrow or not lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, in a nutshell, what temp is the one I should pay more attention to, cpu or package? This will be the deciding factor of if I return the chip tomorrow or not lol.


Package


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Package


Then I guess I won't be sending it back =). Thx a bunch!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Then I guess I won't be sending it back =). Thx a bunch!


keep it mostly under 62C







we tend to go over in benchmarking sometimes though


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> keep it mostly under 62C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we tend to go over in benchmarking sometimes though


Yea, it seems pretty safe, package is stuck around 46 or so, it was the cpu temp that goes about 62. Guess its pretty safe to say the chip is not a dud.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, it seems pretty safe, package is stuck around 46 or so, it was the cpu temp that goes about 62. Guess its pretty safe to say the chip is not a dud.


safe! however watch them socket temps if it gets too high you will start running into issues as well.. active cooling on VRMs help out a lot


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Haha i hate black pudding n haggis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was born in essex and brought up in yorkshire so best of both worlds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i did wonder if the rich gits had valets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a few minutes lol then it sank in yer a yank and its custom for you guys to have some poor kid to park your cars or is this only in movies?


Mostly for well to do people , or If there is limited parking at a fancy venue. I think the only time I have used a valet was in Las Vegas , me and the misus unloaded our luggage at the front door of the hotel and the valet took the car out to the 20 acre parking lot for us. Convienient but more expensive than doing it yourself that's for sure. This country bumkin had no idea what to tip the fellow....lol


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> safe! however watch them socket temps if it gets too high you will start running into issues as well.. active cooling on VRMs help out a lot


Yea, I will try to get some air on that socket, its the only downfall of having watercooling and no side ventilation. The good thing is that under normal use its nowhere near the max safe temperature.

Thank you kindly for your assistance.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, I will try to get some air on that socket, its the only downfall of having watercooling and no side ventilation. The good thing is that under normal use its nowhere near the max safe temperature.
> 
> Thank you kindly for your assistance.


Stick your rig in the sig too if ya dont mind lol.

Your temp difference is massive really, i'd certainly want to look into that. Is it only on stressing that the temp difference is like that?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly for well to do people , or If there is limited parking at a fancy venue. I think the only time I have used a valet was in Las Vegas , me and the misus unloaded our luggage at the front door of the hotel and the valet took the car out to the 20 acre parking lot for us. Convienient but more expensive than doing it yourself that's for sure. This country bumkin had no idea what to tip the fellow....lol


agreed this country is about luxury but you do pay for it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, I will try to get some air on that socket, its the only downfall of having watercooling and no side ventilation. The good thing is that under normal use its nowhere near the max safe temperature.
> 
> Thank you kindly for your assistance.


very welcome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Stick your rig in the sig too if ya dont mind lol.
> 
> Your temp difference is massive really, i'd certainly want to look into that. Is it only on stressing that the temp difference is like that?


agreed


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Stick your rig in the sig too if ya dont mind lol.
> 
> Your temp difference is massive really, i'd certainly want to look into that. Is it only on stressing that the temp difference is like that?


Yup, will work on putting the rig in, yes, its a huge difference, I just tried out IBT for 10 runs, cpu hit 62 and package hit 48. Idling and playing Sleeping dogs, Witcher 2 or BF3 only slightly raise my temperatures ( 46 CPU and package never goes above the low idle <40 temps. Its very weird, its undervolted as I mentioned to 1.275 with all cnq settings on. I did mention that the box of this cpu had been opened and the corners showed it had already been mounted reason enough for me to ask for a replacement but things here in Mexico aren't as easy as they are in the Us or other civilized countries lol, if I had realized the tin had been opened and already used I could have complained but stepping outside of the store made that impossible, now If i have a good reason to believe the cpu is defective I can take it back for a new one.

BTW, ambient temps here right now are 37c, Inside my place its probably 5-8c less as I don't have the a/c on in this room.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yup, will work on putting the rig in, yes, its a huge difference, I just tried out IBT for 10 runs, cpu hit 62 and package hit 48. Idling and playing Sleeping dogs, Witcher 2 or BF3 only slightly raise my temperatures ( 46 CPU and package never goes above the low idle <40 temps. Its very weird, its undervolted as I mentioned to 1.275 with all cnq settings on. I did mention that the box of this cpu had been opened and the corners showed it had already been mounted reason enough for me to ask for a replacement but things here in Mexico aren't as easy as they are in the Us or other civilized countries lol, if I had realized the tin had been opened and already used I could have complained but stepping outside of the store made that impossible, now If i have a good reason to believe the cpu is defective I can take it back for a new one.
> 
> BTW, ambient temps here right now are 37c, Inside my place its probably 5-8c less as I don't have the a/c on in this room.


We've had alot of users that have had the same done to them. Boxes that look like they been opened and cpu's with upturned corners, so sadly you arent alone, seems to have happened more in US & since u aint far from them happened to you too.

Dodgy dealings i think lol


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> We've had alot of users that have had the same done to them. Boxes that look like they been opened and cpu's with upturned corners, so sadly you arent alone, seems to have happened more in US & since u aint far from them happened to you too.
> 
> Dodgy dealings i think lol


Yea, probably retailers looking for golden chips... Its actually the second FX chip that has arrived with the same handling, I bought an fx 8150 about a year ago and it was open also. Might need to pay good attention from now on.


----------



## webhito

Rig has been updated, probably a few things missing but it should do.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Rig has been updated, probably a few things missing but it should do.


get a fan for the back and blow air out.. and is the rad blowing in or out of the case? also its been shown that a ram cooler fits well on the VRMs of the sabertooth so that would be a good option if you have the cash

and wow that SSD cost you 215... Ouch thats steep


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> get a fan for the back and blow air out.. and is the rad blowing in or out of the case? also its been shown that a ram cooler fits well on the VRMs of the sabertooth so that would be a good option if you have the cash
> 
> and wow that SSD cost you 215... Ouch thats steep


All electronics here are cost almost twice as much, and importing them end up being almost the same.

The radiator is sucking in air from the top and into the case rear fan will go in as soon as I tidy up the cables a bit more, I tried mounting the rad on the back but the metal plate that holds the psu is in the way and I can only fit one screw on the radiator so It has to go on the top. Should I invert the fans and have it blow out air through the top? I should be able to get my hands on some ram cooler, I don't think it will be that expensive.


----------



## Vaub

Hi, I was thinking of buying a custom WC loop for the CPU + NB, but the cheapest I can get (with a D5 and EX240) is 280$.
Is the performance really worth it compared to an AIO (like 10-15C cooler) or should I just get a H100i?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Wow! Thanks for the quick responses, that certainly explains it. I was just worried there was something wrong. I will grab the correct IBT (thanks for link) and give that a try. I'm really glad to know its something so simple. Any ideas on the low Memory score in Passmark? Or is it just a bad test and I shouldn't worry about it?


sorry i never use that bench
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, in a nutshell, what temp is the one I should pay more attention to, cpu or package? This will be the deciding factor of if I return the chip tomorrow or not lol.


they say socket is closest if temp is less then 40 cpu closest if over .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yup, will work on putting the rig in, yes, its a huge difference, I just tried out IBT for 10 runs, cpu hit 62 and package hit 48. Idling and playing Sleeping dogs, Witcher 2 or BF3 only slightly raise my temperatures ( 46 CPU and package never goes above the low idle <40 temps. Its very weird, its undervolted as I mentioned to 1.275 with all cnq settings on. I did mention that the box of this cpu had been opened and the corners showed it had already been mounted reason enough for me to ask for a replacement but things here in Mexico aren't as easy as they are in the Us or other civilized countries lol, if I had realized the tin had been opened and already used I could have complained but stepping outside of the store made that impossible, now If i have a good reason to believe the cpu is defective I can take it back for a new one.
> 
> BTW, ambient temps here right now are 37c, Inside my place its probably 5-8c less as I don't have the a/c on in this room.


whats llc @ in bios ( load line calibration


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i never use that bench
> they say socket is closest if temp is less then 40 cpu closest if over .
> whats llc @ in bios ( load line calibration


Crap, so that means ive been overworking it.

Its on auto. Other options are regular, extreme and some other high performance ones.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Crap, so that means ive been overworking it.
> 
> Its on auto. Other options are regular, extreme and some other high performance ones.


try putting on the one just above regular more times then once i have seen it default to extreme


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try putting on the one just above regular more times then once i have seen it default to extreme


Seemed to help with a few degrees. I will keep you posted after priming for a few more mins.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/fx8350.jpg/

Dropped around 6c so far just with that mod. Still seems a tad to damn close to the limit for being undervolted and stock... Really thinking of taking it back as a faulty chip.


----------



## mavisky

Just slid my 8350 in today. Replaced a 4170 I had running at 4.8 ghz. We will see where this likes to run although I'm already enjoying the performance increase at about 4.33


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> All electronics here are cost almost twice as much, and importing them end up being almost the same.
> 
> The radiator is sucking in air from the top and into the case rear fan will go in as soon as I tidy up the cables a bit more, I tried mounting the rad on the back but the metal plate that holds the psu is in the way and I can only fit one screw on the radiator so It has to go on the top. Should I invert the fans and have it blow out air through the top? I should be able to get my hands on some ram cooler, I don't think it will be that expensive.


nah keep the top sucking in air then have the back fan blowing it out


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> nah keep the top sucking in air then have the back fan blowing it out


Already installed the fan, sadly as Mega Man has been trying to help out it seems that this little heater is working a lot hotter than it should.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Already installed the fan, sadly as Mega Man has been trying to help out it seems that this little heater is working a lot hotter than it should.


what are all of your setting in the digi options? im willing to bet that something is shooting volts higher/VRMs are getting hot.. and that is raising the socket temp as you don't seem to have that much airflow in the case


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what are all of your setting in the digi options? im willing to bet that something is shooting volts higher/VRMs are getting hot.. and that is raising the socket temp as you don't seem to have that much airflow in the case


Everything is on auto except LLC which Mega Man helped point out and helped with a few degrees. Have you checked the pic I posted, I still don't know what temp I should worrying about lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Everything is on auto except LLC which Mega Man helped point out and helped with a few degrees. Have you checked the pic I posted, I still don't know what temp I should worrying about lol.


the one that says package is the one you should worry about.. the only thing that we are suggesting is that the socket or as it states (cpu) is a LOT higher.. right now its in the safe zone but if it gets too much hotter you will start hitting a thermal wall.. thats why we have been adding these suggestions..

more or less you are solid.. just if you go higher you should try to lower the socket normally t he socket temp is 10c higher than core(package) temps.. which is fine.. yours however is 20c higher than core

but you are in the safe zone ATM


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so if the hotfixes are already installed then there is no point? or is there an added benefit.. or is it not tested that way yet?


I had the hotfix installed and tried this app later and it showed I still had parked cores. I would prefer to use the app. Everything is working fine now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I had the hotfix installed and tried this app later and it showed I still had parked cores. I would prefer to use the app. Everything is working fine now.


sweet have you noticed a difference in performance?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the one that says package is the one you should worry about.. the only thing that we are suggesting is that the socket or as it states (cpu) is a LOT higher.. right now its in the safe zone but if it gets too much hotter you will start hitting a thermal wall.. thats why we have been adding these suggestions..
> 
> more or less you are solid.. just if you go higher you should try to lower the socket normally t he socket temp is 10c higher than core(package) temps.. which is fine.. yours however is 20c higher than core
> 
> but you are in the safe zone ATM


"Phew" I will try to get some sort of fan in there trying to pull some air out, I know my air flow is pretty restricted, my options are fairly limited fan wise but I can either remove the two hdd cages that sit on the bottom of the case or the front one opening up air to circulate from the bottom or from the front of the case. I haven't put on the side panel yet as I have always tried to keep them under control.

Glad that temp wise I am safe lol, I really don't want to wait 2 weeks for a replacement.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> "Phew" I will try to get some sort of fan in there trying to pull some air out, I know my air flow is pretty restricted, my options are fairly limited fan wise but I can either remove the two hdd cages that sit on the bottom of the case or the front one opening up air to circulate from the bottom or from the front of the case. I haven't put on the side panel yet as I have always tried to keep them under control.
> 
> Glad that temp wise I am safe lol, I really don't want to wait 2 weeks for a replacement.


that would be a good bet.. if there are vents below the 2 HDD in that case then Id get fans put down there... just watch out for dust and perhaps get strong fans with high static pressure and some dust traps..


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly for well to do people , or If there is limited parking at a fancy venue. I think the only time I have used a valet was in Las Vegas , me and the misus unloaded our luggage at the front door of the hotel and the valet took the car out to the 20 acre parking lot for us. Convienient but more expensive than doing it yourself that's for sure. This country bumkin had no idea what to tip the fellow....lol


I use them when i go with the wife to the riverboat casino. It's pretty much standard practice there.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that would be a good bet.. if there are vents below the 2 HDD in that case then Id get fans put down there... just watch out for dust and perhaps get strong fans with high static pressure and some dust traps..


Will do, Filters might be hard to get specially 140mm down here but I might try the pantyhose filter just for giggles, power wise are there any other things I might try to work on ? I will try to get a digi vrm screen shot and post.


----------



## The Storm

whew 50 plus posts active since I left this morning, been at the shooting range with the in laws all day


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sweet have you noticed a difference in performance?


Couldn't say, I didn't pay much attention after I did it.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the one that says package is the one you should worry about.. the only thing that we are suggesting is that the socket or as it states (cpu) is a LOT higher.. right now its in the safe zone but if it gets too much hotter you will start hitting a thermal wall.. thats why we have been adding these suggestions..
> 
> more or less you are solid.. just if you go higher you should try to lower the socket normally t he socket temp is 10c higher than core(package) temps.. which is fine.. yours however is 20c higher than core
> 
> but you are in the safe zone ATM


I'm finding sometimes my socket and package temp are equal, normally package will be lower depending on ambient. Do i require a reseat?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> I'm finding sometimes my socket and package temp are equal, normally package will be lower depending on ambient. Do i require a reseat?


As long as your temps are within an acceptable range then no, its really good to have the temps very close to each other


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Seemed to help with a few degrees. I will keep you posted after priming for a few more mins.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/fx8350.jpg/
> 
> 
> Dropped around 6c so far just with that mod. Still seems a tad to damn close to the limit for being undervolted and stock... Really thinking of taking it back as a faulty chip.


glad it did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Just slid my 8350 in today. Replaced a 4170 I had running at 4.8 ghz. We will see where this likes to run although I'm already enjoying the performance increase at about 4.33


welcome !~~~~ fill out a rig if you have not done it in rig builder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Already installed the fan, sadly as Mega Man has been trying to help out it seems that this little heater is working a lot hotter than it should.


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what are all of your setting in the digi options? im willing to bet that something is shooting volts higher/VRMs are getting hot.. and that is raising the socket temp as you don't seem to have that much airflow in the case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Everything is on auto except LLC which Mega Man helped point out and helped with a few degrees. Have you checked the pic I posted, I still don't know what temp I should worrying about lol.


change CPU/NB to 1.2v at MAX stock should be fine on 1.1v auto does 1.4v
aireflow is kinda important you need to get rid of the heat not have it circulate in your case. maybe add some fans too. if you are worried about it maybe take it back and make sure the next one is sealed before leaving store.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> "Phew" I will try to get some sort of fan in there trying to pull some air out, I know my air flow is pretty restricted, my options are fairly limited fan wise but I can either remove the two hdd cages that sit on the bottom of the case or the front one opening up air to circulate from the bottom or from the front of the case. I haven't put on the side panel yet as I have always tried to keep them under control.
> 
> Glad that temp wise I am safe lol, I really don't want to wait 2 weeks for a replacement.


it is really up to you . have you reseated the cpu i cant remember? if not pull off the cooler and the cpu and re install them see if you just got a bad seat


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> thats the point! i have reseated betwen the stock cooler and hyper over 4 times now. i dropped a bit of paste in the middle and used the heatsink to cover it. cant be a TIM, i have tested a couple different, with both the stock and hyper cooler. all got the same result.
> 
> right now i did a stresstest again, i had to stop it when the cores went to 94ºC!! im getting so frustrated


Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## webhito

Pics to continue, dont wanna upload as a file lol.

Here they are:


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> I'm finding sometimes my socket and package temp are equal, normally package will be lower depending on ambient. Do i require a reseat?


I put some really small crappy fan behind the socket (fan is about the size of the cpu chip), and it has my socket and package temps within a couple degrees during stressing. It has helped alot. I plan on getting a slim 80mm fan and put it back there and cut a hole in my case to allow it to breath better. Do a nice custom job.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> change CPU/NB to 1.2v at MAX stock should be fine on 1.1v auto does 1.4v
> aireflow is kinda important you need to get rid of the heat not have it circulate in your case. maybe add some fans too. if you are worried about it maybe take it back and make sure the next one is sealed before leaving store.
> it is really up to you . have you reseated the cpu i cant remember? if not pull off the cooler and the cpu and re install them see if you just got a bad seat


Done and done, I had worse temperatures before as I had the fans setup as push push and no air was going anywhere lol. I will try to get some more fans going on and see if I can improve the airflow somehow.

Thanks Mega Man.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Done and done, I had worse temperatures before as I had the fans setup as push push and no air was going anywhere lol. I will try to get some more fans going on and see if I can improve the airflow somehow.
> 
> Thanks Mega Man.


also you can drop cpu/nb to reg or high llc

one thing to know with rads you cant just put any fans on them

you need high static pressure ( upwards of ~ 1.5mmh2o) i always recommend these fans as i love them and they are cheap

noctura, yate loon, gentle typhoons, corsair ( some of them ) all are good fans, just to name a few of the more common ones


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I put some really small crappy fan behind the socket (fan is about the size of the cpu chip), and it has my socket and package temps within a couple degrees during stressing. It has helped alot. I plan on getting a slim 80mm fan and put it back there and cut a hole in my case to allow it to breath better. Do a nice custom job.


As per ComputerRestores recommendation i have already


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also you can drop cpu/nb to reg or high llc


I will reboot and try that. Setting NB to 1.2 caused an error on the second pass of IBT.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I will reboot and try that. Setting NB to 1.2 caused an error on the second pass of IBT.


edited my old post should check that out too


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> edited my old post should check that out too


Yea I read it, changed that value to regular. the NB to max 1.2 seemed to mess up something as now one of the cores errors out.

I will look into those fans, not many options down here in Mexico besides the normal coolermaster/thermaltake and noctua fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea I read it, changed that value to regular. the NB to max 1.2 seemed to mess up something as now one of the cores errors out.
> 
> I will look into those fans, not many options down here in Mexico besides the normal coolermaster/thermaltake and noctua fans.


cpu/nb is your memory controller. cpu @1.275 may be too low for stock as may llc ( may have to bump either of them ) most chips regular volts ( with boost disabled =1.325-1.375 )


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> cpu/nb is your memory controller. cpu @1.275 may be too low for stock as may llc ( may have to bump either of them ) most chips regular volts ( with boost disabled =1.325-1.375 )


Thanks a bunch, I Upped the vcore to 1.325 and left the Nb at 1.2 Did 20 passes of IBT and it kept stable at : 55 cpu and 45 package, That's a whole lot better lol.

And no errors btw.

Will leave this as is until tomorrow, gotta wake up early and take my kid to school. Thank you very much for your help Mega Man.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I Upped the vcore to 1.325 and left the Nb at 1.2 Did 20 passes of IBT and it kept stable at : 55 cpu and 45 package, That's a whole lot better lol.
> 
> And no errors btw.


glad to help you should check out the ibt-avx kinda scary how much it stresses my pc and the heat it makes..... i have yet to test it with cnq c1e c6 apm off... think it is screwing up my gflops lol

even if you oc your mem you shouldnt have to add much volts if any at all i have mine @ 2600 and 1.25-1.3 depending on my mood llc set to high

also if you set everything to auto you and disable turbo mode you can find out your stock volts for cpu if you ever need


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> _I should add that with my new CPU in order to run at 4.7Ghz or above:
> - I had to increase the CPU/NB Voltage from 1.18v (Auto LLC) to 1.25v (High LLC)
> - I had to increase the Amperage for CPU and CPU/NB to 130%
> - This allowed me to run with a vCore of 1.416v (Ultra High LLC)
> - I could accomplish the same thing by running 1.47v+ for the CPU and 1.18v on the CPU/NB (Auto LLC)_


Any one had similar results using this technique?


----------



## Taintedsoul

Hi everyone,it was suggested that i pop my head in here in hopes that some might be able to help me.Im trying to overclock my 8350 and im seeing some questionable results that i cant counter.When using occt or prime my cpu frequency fluctuates from my set ghz to a really low amout,ive tried diffent clocks with the same results.

My build is:
FX8350
Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
Gskill 8gb ripjaw series 1600 ddr3
ocz vertex 4 128 ssd
sapphire 7950 boost (oc to 1100/1350)
xspc rs 360 water loop
XFX 650w xxx edtion psu

Any help with this would be great


----------



## cssorkinman

There is a setting on gigabyte boards that you need to turn off to keep it from doing that. I dont recall what it is "HPC" or something like that. I'll look around for it , but one of the giga boys will probably help you out if you keep watching this forum


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a setting on gigabyte boards that you need to turn off to keep it from doing that. I dont recall what it is "HPC" or something like that. I'll look around for it , but one of the giga boys will probably help you out if you keep watching this forum


hpc modes needs to be on. or apm off. i told him to come here i know a few ppl are giga girus idk if his board is one that has hpc or not.
high precision computing fyi


----------



## sgtgates

alright, now im upset...

Had some great advice from this forum and from P.M.'s about my issue a few pages back but here's the problem. even at 1.4v and 1.2 cpu/nb my cpu reported as high as 62 Celsius in core temp on itb test. I have just re seated my cpu block, and re worked my loop as suggested for better temps, now temps are worse on cpu, you can find my detailed issue posted earlier


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> alright, now im upset...
> 
> Had some great advice from this forum and from P.M.'s about my issue a few pages back but here's the problem. even at 1.4v and 1.2 cpu/nb my cpu reported as high as 62 Celsius in core temp on itb test. I have just re seated my cpu block, and re worked my loop as suggested for better temps, now temps are worse on cpu, you can find my detailed issue posted earlier


If the temps are worse I would double check the CPU plate and make sure it's making even contact. Happened to me before with my cooler.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> Hi everyone,it was suggested that i pop my head in here in hopes that some might be able to help me.Im trying to overclock my 8350 and im seeing some questionable results that i cant counter.When using occt or prime my cpu frequency fluctuates from my set ghz to a really low amout,ive tried diffent clocks with the same results.
> 
> My build is:
> FX8350
> Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
> Gskill 8gb ripjaw series 1600 ddr3
> ocz vertex 4 128 ssd
> sapphire 7950 boost (oc to 1100/1350)
> xspc rs 360 water loop
> XFX 650w xxx edtion psu
> 
> Any help with this would be great


You have a quite similar setup to mine. There should be two settings you need to disable in BIOS in order to avoid throttling:
AMD APM Master Mode (in advanced settings) - Disabled
Hardware Thermal Control (in PC Health status) - Disabled

Also note that I've experienced odd things when CPU Warning temperature is not disabled, so I would disable that as well if I were you.

What also strikes me as odd though is that the throttling you're encountering is down to 1400 MHz, and all thermal / power throttling should take you down to 3400 MHz and not 1400. Try with all those settings disabled and see if you still get the same behavior.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> You have a quite similar setup to mine. There should be two settings you need to disable in BIOS in order to avoid throttling:
> AMD APM Master Mode (in advanced settings) - Disabled
> Hardware Thermal Control (in PC Health status) - Disabled
> 
> Also note that I've experienced odd things when CPU Warning temperature is not disabled, so I would disable that as well if I were you.
> 
> What also strikes me as odd though is that the throttling you're encountering is down to 1400 MHz, and all thermal / power throttling should take you down to 3400 MHz and not 1400. Try with all those settings disabled and see if you still get the same behavior.


If he's going down to 1400 then cool n quiet etc is on still. he may have to do a cmos reset if its disabled in bios and start again

(its what i'd do







) i myself have encountered it b4


----------



## d1nky

8350 and noctua nt h1 thermal paste arriving tomorrow


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> alright, now im upset...
> 
> Had some great advice from this forum and from P.M.'s about my issue a few pages back but here's the problem. even at 1.4v and 1.2 cpu/nb my cpu reported as high as 62 Celsius in core temp on itb test. I have just re seated my cpu block, and re worked my loop as suggested for better temps, now temps are worse on cpu, you can find my detailed issue posted earlier


seriously ?

i am sorry man that sucks!

only other thing i can think of is do you run dye in your loop ? have you cracked open your cpu block to clean it recently ? are you sure of your pumps working ? other then that i am stumped man sorry i could not be of any help ~~~

just to beat a dead horse remind us what your llc overclock and volts are


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !~~~~ fill out a rig if you have not done it in rig builder


Rig should be showing in my signature unless you have signatures disabled.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If he's going down to 1400 then cool n quiet etc is on still. he may have to do a cmos reset if its disabled in bios and start again
> 
> (its what i'd do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i myself have encountered it b4


Cool'n Quiet shouldn't kick in while stressing in Prime95 or OCCT like he reported.... though I agree that 1400 is the lowest state of CnC. I keep CnC ON and never throttle down while stress testing, only when the PC is idle.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Cool'n Quiet shouldn't kick in while stressing in Prime95 or OCCT like he reported.... though I agree that 1400 is the lowest state of CnC. I keep CnC ON and never throttle down while stress testing, only when the PC is idle.


aye i know it shouldnt but sometimes it will







i encountered it on my old board and a cmos reset sorted the issue its worth a try.

theres only 3 things that would throttle down the cpu like that
1:temps but hes got the same loop i had so its def not that unless he forgot to take off the protective film on the cpu waterblock







ive read this happens sometimes









2. hes been changing values in bios alot and something got screwed up, hence why a cmos reset would be good

3. he needs to rma his chip as its a dud









also he needs to post his temps not just his voltages


----------



## Taintedsoul

Ive tried with hpc on and off no changes.
CnQ is off
I dont see a APM master mode in my bios or hardware thermal control
the highest temp ive had is 47c at 4.8ghz
I run Distilled water with bio and kill coil (system is brand new not even a week on it)
i had it up to 1.404 on vcore
and set all other from auto to static
llc on extreme
bios Rev is 1.1 right now but i did try 3.0
if theres any other info that might help ill be glad to post just let me know,thanks for your time guys.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> Ive tried with hpc on and off no changes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CnQ is off
> I dont see a APM master mode in my bios or hardware thermal control
> the highest temp ive had is 47c at 4.8ghz
> I run Distilled water with bio and kill coil (system is brand new not even a week on it)
> i had it up to 1.404 on vcore
> and set all other from auto to static
> llc on extreme
> bios Rev is 1.1 right now but i did try 3.0
> 
> 
> if theres any other info that might help ill be glad to post just let me know,thanks for your time guys.


You did take off the protective film on your waterblock?? just checking








LLC extreme is well a bit extreme lol set this to ultra high you'll be better off for it.

what do you mean by static? im on asus and dont have this lol

the only other time ive had this happen to me is when i hit the boards thermal wall....i very much doubt you've hit yours but i just cant think of anything else that it might be

Does this happen at all clocks?


----------



## Taintedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You did take off the protective film on your waterblock?? just checking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC extreme is well a bit extreme lol set this to ultra high you'll be better off for it.
> 
> what do you mean by static? im on asus and dont have this lol
> 
> the only other time ive had this happen to me is when i hit the boards thermal wall....i very much doubt you've hit yours but i just cant think of anything else that it might be
> 
> Does this happen at all clocks?


yes film is off made sure of that lol
all my values were set to auto so i manually set the freq and voltages
CPU Core +0.00
NB Core +0.00
Dram voltage 1.500
HT link voltage 1.200
NB/PCIe/PLL voltage 2.500
NB voltage 1.100
Bclk clock 200.00
CPU NB set to 2200
HT Link set to 2600
CPU clock ratio 22.00
CP boost disabled
cpu unlock enabled
CnQ disabled
CIe disabled
svm disabled
CPU core control Auto
core c6 state disabled
HPC enabled

So im steady watching hwmonitor right now and my vcore is going from 1.428 down to 0.924 pretty much at the same time im going from 4.4ghz down to 1.4ghz


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> yes film is off made sure of that lol
> all my values were set to auto so i manually set the freq and voltages
> CPU Core +0.00
> NB Core +0.00
> Dram voltage 1.500
> HT link voltage 1.200
> NB/PCIe/PLL voltage 2.500
> NB voltage 1.100
> Bclk clock 200.00
> CPU NB set to 2200
> HT Link set to 2600
> CPU clock ratio 22.00
> CP boost disabled
> cpu unlock enabled
> CnQ disabled
> CIe disabled
> svm disabled
> CPU core control Auto
> core c6 state disabled
> HPC enabled
> 
> So im steady watching hwmonitor right now and my vcore is going from 1.428 down to 0.924 pretty much at the same time im going from 4.4ghz down to 1.4ghz


Save your current settings so you won't lose them, then just reset to default and do a stress test, if it still does this it's weird, reply back and we'll think of what else it could be. If it doesn't do it with everything at default (stock) then try setting everything back to what you had them at, ONE AT A TIME and see what is causing it. Make sure to do this for everything, even what you think could NEVER cause this. I once had issues with my OC, the voltage would reset to stock whenever i went above 60C. I later found out that it was doing this because of the CPU Temperature Warning setting.. since then I keep it Disabled.

EDIT: Do you have the latest BIOS for your motherboard?


----------



## Taintedsoul

ok ill do that im gonna post this too because it seems like my volts are off...would a bad psu cause all this headache...its the only thing i didnt buy new its about 2 years old.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> ok ill do that im gonna post this too because it seems like my volts are off...would a bad psu cause all this headache...its the only thing i didnt buy new its about 2 years old.


Don't think the PSU could be the problem. If it was, then you'd probably get random reboots when it's under stress. My PSU is 3 years old and it handles my slightly OC'ed FX + an OC-ed Tahiti Radeon chip. It's a 650w PSU though.

Just make sure you have the latest BIOS for your motherboard, it most likely didn't come with the latest one, so did you do a BIOS update?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Don't think the PSU could be the problem. If it was, then you'd probably get random reboots when it's under stress. My PSU is 3 years old and it handles my slightly OC'ed FX + an OC-ed Tahiti Radeon chip. It's a 650w PSU though.
> 
> Just make sure you have the latest BIOS for your motherboard, it most likely didn't come with the latest one, so did you do a BIOS update?


Oh i think it is his psu....look at his 12V rating. 8V's lol

Tainted install hwinfo64 please....hwmontior is crap for voltages post what hwinfo64 says pls


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> ok ill do that im gonna post this too because it seems like my volts are off...would a bad psu cause all this headache...its the only thing i didnt buy new its about 2 years old.


Just a quick look at your hwmonitor im noticing your 12v rail @ 8v...am I seeing this correctly? That would be some concern I would think.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Just a quick look at your hwmonitor im noticing your 12v rail @ 8v...am I seeing this correctly? That would be some concern I would think.


All his voltages are off, I'd say it's either a software issue with the monitoring program, or perhaps a misinterpretation of the sensors, thus my question if he has the latest BIOS. I've had issues with sensors before updating the BIOS.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> All his voltages are off, I'd say it's either a software issue with the monitoring program, or perhaps a misinterpretation of the sensors, thus my question if he has the latest BIOS. I've had issues with sensors before updating the BIOS.


this is why ia sked him to install hwinfo64 hwmonitor sucks









also u state u put bios rev 1.1 on but tried 3.0. only rev i see are the boards revisions

your bios is F9 etc etc

you didnt install another board revisions bios did u?

could explain a few things too


----------



## Taintedsoul

hwnfo

this is everything reset to stock
the board came with bios revision FA i updated to FC which is the newest but had worse problems on that so i went back to FA
hwinfo,hwmonitor,occt all report the same voltages


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> hwnfo
> this is everything reset to stock
> the board came with bios revision FA i updated to FC which is the newest but had worse problems on that so i went back to FA
> hwinfo,hwmonitor,occt all report the same voltages


Seems all your voltages are either wrong or the PSU is about to die, If you don't get enough juice from it then that's definitely a problem.

The only voltage that seems to be working properly is the battery lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> hwnfo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is everything reset to stock
> the board came with bios revision FA i updated to FC which is the newest but had worse problems on that so i went back to FA
> hwinfo,hwmonitor,occt all report the same voltages


Only thing left is a dodgy psu if you are adamant you got the right bios on

did u do a reset cmos?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> hwnfo
> 
> this is everything reset to stock
> the board came with bios revision FA i updated to FC which is the newest but had worse problems on that so i went back to FA
> hwinfo,hwmonitor,occt all report the same voltages


simplest solution is to get your psu checked although I don't know how your pc would [email protected] on the 12v rail....

Don't forget it may read 12v with no load on it


----------



## Taintedsoul

well im by no means positive bout the bios lol
resetting cmos i touch the cmos prongs with a paperclip...only thing do i do it with psu plugged in or unplugged?
well its a 650w single rail it is running
xspc rs360 pump
nxtz fan controller
ssd
8 case fans with led
sapphire hd 7950
2 led strips


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> well im by no means positive bout the bios lol
> resetting cmos i touch the cmos prongs with a paperclip...only thing do i do it with psu plugged in or unplugged?


hmmm

just to clarify u could install cpu-z and screenshot the motherboard tab with the info on lol


----------



## AlDyer

Hello all 83xx series owners. I would love to know if the 83xx clocks better than the 81xx series? Im propably going to get Steamroller, but I was just wondering whether or not the 81xx runs hotter or cooler or if there's any other difference in overclocking. I know it performs better obviously. Also has anyone heard about Steamroller? I saw an article saying 2013, but im not sure... If it doesn't launch soon or I don't hear anything new I will just go with a 8320. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Taintedsoul

already had it installed


----------



## The Storm

If you have a voltage meter you could check your 12v rail manually and see if it producing 12v or not.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> already had it installed


damn only thing i wanted and its filled by OEM









does bios give you the same voltages as in the software?


----------



## Taintedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> If you have a voltage meter you could check your 12v rail manually and see if it producing 12v or not.


how would i do this?


----------



## Taintedsoul

bios reads:
+3.3v=3.383
+5v=5.130
+12v=12.168


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> how would i do this?


Measuring The 12V Rail

For this you just need the 4-pin Molex. Insert the red probe into the yellow 12v connector, and the black probe into any black Ground connector on the Molex:

There is also a little guide here http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t137886.html

Just let it be known, anytime your testing equipment there is always a potential for damage just be careful.


----------



## Taintedsoul

ok so i did a volt test on 4 pin molex reads steady 12.27v


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> glad to help you should check out the ibt-avx kinda scary how much it stresses my pc and the heat it makes..... i have yet to test it with cnq c1e c6 apm off... think it is screwing up my gflops lol
> 
> even if you oc your mem you shouldnt have to add much volts if any at all i have mine @ 2600 and 1.25-1.3 depending on my mood llc set to high
> 
> also if you set everything to auto you and disable turbo mode you can find out your stock volts for cpu if you ever need


Yes, I keep all of those power settings on also, I have noticed some kind of lag while browsing with firefox that I do not have on my other pc ( Intel i3 ), it seems to stutter scrolling down. Turning off C&Q doesn't seem to help as I have read in a few sites neither does turning off hardware acceleration. Is this pretty normal with this browser?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> ok so i did a volt test on 4 pin molex reads steady 12.27v


Looks good to me, thats what it should be, sadly regarding your throttling problems I can't be of much assistance, have you changed the power options in windows to performance?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> ok so i did a volt test on 4 pin molex reads steady 12.27v


Good deal, well at least you can check that off your list of things to check


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Will do, Filters might be hard to get specially 140mm down here but I might try the pantyhose filter just for giggles, power wise are there any other things I might try to work on ? I will try to get a digi vrm screen shot and post.


well the digi options are very nice as it allows you to balance things or go extreme the way i learned about it was just google each option and go from there..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yes, I keep all of those power settings on also, I have noticed some kind of lag while browsing with firefox that I do not have on my other pc ( Intel i3 ), it seems to stutter scrolling down. Turning off C&Q doesn't seem to help as I have read in a few sites neither does turning off hardware acceleration. Is this pretty normal with this browser?


normally when i see lag if i boost my voltage a notch or two it goes away.. also gflops in IBT go up.. there is something special that I have seen on these chips were it can read stable but be under volted just by a tad..


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well the digi options are very nice as it allows you to balance things or go extreme the way i learned about it was just google each option and go from there..
> normally when i see lag if i boost my voltage a notch or two it goes away.. also gflops in IBT go up.. there is something special that I have seen on these chips were it can read stable but be under volted just by a tad..


I will try that out, maybe bumping it up a bit more will solve it, or... Just use chrome. Lol.

Thanks!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I will try that out, maybe bumping it up a bit more will solve it, or... Just use chrome. Lol.
> 
> Thanks!


i had firefox lag awhile ago and it was my overclock on my ram

do you have yours overclocked?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i had firefox lag awhile ago and it was my overclock on my ram
> 
> do you have yours overclocked?


Not that I am aware of, I have been battling with high temps and Mega Man finally helped me get them under control, cpu core is at 1.325 and NB is at 1.2 Besides that the ram was limited to 1600.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Not that I am aware of, I have been battling with high temps and Mega Man finally helped me get them under control, cpu core is at 1.325 and NB is at 1.2 Besides that the ram was limited to 1600.


what clock have you got on your cpu im guessing stock 4ghz?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what clock have you got on your cpu im guessing stock 4ghz?


Yes all stock.

Some "auto" Profiles were manually set to regular.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yes all stock.
> 
> Some "auto" Profiles were manually set to regular.


well im going to tell you now to set some higher than what he said....its only a little bit more so wont impact on temps ok.

1.2 for cpu/nb is too low. i would set this at a minimum of 1.25, personally i like 1.30 its more stable. people have their preferences but if its not working then we just need to individually tweak

also can you install core temp and tell me the VID pls as below


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> My sound has gone to ****.
> 
> I turned of C1E and C6 and it made no difference, do I need to turn of C&Q as well?
> 
> I mean my sound still works but it is absolutely terrible.
> 
> Paladine


id uninstall and reinstall drivers if not done already


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well im going to tell you now to set some higher than what he said....its only a little bit more so wont impact on temps ok.
> 
> 1.2 for cpu/nb is too low. i would set this at a minimum of 1.25, personally i like 1.30 its more stable. people have their preferences but if its not working then we just need to individually tweak
> 
> also can you install core temp and tell me the VID pls as below


1.4125

Should I raise the nb?

Here is a ss, seems turbo might be on since I have it on high performance.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/fx8350.jpg/


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> 1.4125
> 
> Should I raise the nb?


right......now your vid is 1.4125 and you are under this by quite a margin. If im not mistaken vid is the maximum voltage your cpu uses at full load at stock settings.

you have cpu voltage set at 1.325? thats quite a bit under for your cpu.....Sadly your vid is high lol i would bump up your cpu volts a coupleof notches and set your cpu/nb to 1.30

give that a whirl and see if you still get the pauses etc whilst keeping your temps around the temps you have now

save the settings ya got now first in oc profile


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> right......now your vid is 1.4125 and you are under this by quite a margin. If im not mistaken vid is the maximum voltage your cpu uses at full load at stock settings.
> 
> you have cpu voltage set at 1.325? thats quite a bit under for your cpu.....Sadly your vid is high lol i would bump up your cpu volts a coupleof notches and set your cpu/nb to 1.30
> 
> give that a whirl and see if you still get the pauses etc whilst keeping your temps around the temps you have now
> 
> save the settings ya got now first in oc profile


Much better! Same temps, I turned off turbo boost, raised the cpu voltage to 1.35 NB to 1.25 and it seems a whole lot smoother now. Gflops went up a bit also, it does seem to stutter when loading pictures ( 9gag ) but seems a little more snappy. One weird thing though, when I start prime 95 and move around the core temp window it seems to freeze every second or so.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Much better! Same temps, I turned off turbo boost, raised the cpu voltage to 1.35 NB to 1.25 and it seems a whole lot smoother now. Gflops went up a bit also, it does seem to stutter when loading pictures ( 9gag ) but seems a little more snappy. One weird thing though, when I start prime 95 and move around the core temp window it seems to freeze every second or so.


the freezing is too low of cpu voltage or cpu/nb

youll just have to play with it. you dont have to mess with any other voltages....cpu voltage and cpu/nb is all you need to play with.

sabertooths are easy to mess around lol

when u said nb you do mean CPU/NB dont ya? the one under cpu voltage


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the freezing is too low of cpu voltage or cpu/nb
> 
> youll just have to play with it. you dont have to mess with any other voltages....cpu voltage and cpu/nb is all you need to play with.
> 
> sabertooths are easy to mess around lol
> 
> when u said nb you do mean CPU/NB dont ya? the one under cpu voltage


Yes that one. alright I just don't wanna mess up the board and cpu lol. Will try raising the cpu/nb up a notch.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yes that one. alright I just don't wanna mess up the board and cpu lol. Will try raising the cpu/nb up a notch.


nah u cant mess it up unless you go crazy









The trouble is you got a high vid cpu so its going to take more volts than a lower vid cpu. If i understand VID right









Just play around a bit u def dont need to go higher than 1.3 cpu/nb


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nah u cant mess it up unless you go crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble is you got a high vid cpu so its going to take more volts than a lower vid cpu. If i understand VID right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just play around a bit u def dont need to go higher than 1.3 cpu/nb


I see, so vid is not set in stone, every chip is different. I will play around a bit more and see what I can do.

Thanks a bunch Gertruude, you've been a lot of help.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> it does seem to stutter when loading pictures ( 9gag )


Oh no... 9GAG ughhh....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I see, so vid is not set in stone, every chip is different. I will play around a bit more and see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks a bunch Gertruude, you've been a lot of help.


anytime man


----------



## Taintedsoul

so ive been running occt for bout 3 hrs now...i think i got the flucuation under control.Im at 4.42ghz with 1.38 vcore and my temps are 50c with ambient being around 70f...do these temps seem high for water cooling?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> so ive been running occt for bout 3 hrs now...i think i got the flucuation under control.Im at 4.42ghz with 1.38 vcore and my temps are 50c with ambient being around 70f...do these temps seem high for water cooling?


watercooling as in custom loop or all in one?


----------



## Taintedsoul

xspc extreme rs360 raystorm


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> xspc extreme rs360 raystorm


i take it 50C is core/package temp then yes its high

if its the socket temp and your core/package temp is 40C its not as bad as 50 but still a little high


----------



## Taintedsoul

hmm..not sure how to corect this lol i have the water cooling and 8 case fans :/ what should i be shooting for temp wise?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> hmm..not sure how to corect this lol i have the water cooling and 8 case fans :/ what should i be shooting for temp wise?


if you add your rig to your sig then we can have a look lol

i get around 35C iirc also post what tubing u got and barbs etc


----------



## kahboom

Ordered a FX 8320 today and some mx-4 thermal compound, going to see how these work out, which ever one clocks worse is going in the wifes pc







she won't know the difference.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> so ive been running occt for bout 3 hrs now...i think i got the flucuation under control.Im at 4.42ghz with 1.38 vcore and my temps are 50c with ambient being around 70f...do these temps seem high for water cooling?


If that is the package temp then yes it seems too high for your particular cooling.

I just looked and if your reading the cpu temp on OCCT 4.4.0 then that is your socket temp (at least it is on mine), I pull up Hwmonitor and get my package temp, that reading should be lower.


----------



## Taintedsoul

Both hwinfo and hw monitor report the same thing this is after 2 min with occt runnig

aslo added rig to sig


----------



## DeviloftheHell

i set the cpu-nb freq to 2400mhz and on auto the sabertooth rev 2 jumped it up to 1.4v which seemed too high for me at first during stressing the core temps and the cpu temps hit 44-45 and 57at max lowered it down to 1.25 on manual mode not offset and its 3-5 colder does this can heat up the chip by this amount alone?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> i set the cpu-nb freq to 2400mhz and on auto the sabertooth rev 2 jumped it up to 1.4v which seemed too high for me at first during stressing the core temps and the cpu temps hit 44-45 and 57at max lowered it down to 1.25 on manual mode not offset and its 3-5 colder does this can heat up the chip by this amount alone?


yes it can


----------



## Bkpizza

Hey guys just joined after reading through this whole thread for the last few weeks. Some really good helpful stuff here.
Only got one question so far, most people have their cpu socket temp going higher than the package temp under load, but mine seems to be the other way round.


Or is this because the socket temp is actually my 'Temperature 3' which would then make more sense.

Oh and by the way, my board is a rev 1.1 and reads 12v rail right, so who knows why others have problems.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey guys just joined after reading through this whole thread for the last few weeks. Some really good helpful stuff here.
> Only got one question so far, most people have their cpu socket temp going higher than the package temp under load, but mine seems to be the other way round.
> 
> 
> Or is this because the socket temp is actually my 'Temperature 3' which would then make more sense.
> 
> Oh and by the way, my board is a rev 1.1 and reads 12v rail right, so who knows why others have problems.


your cpu0 is core temp cpu is socket temp 3 is either vrm or NB

EDIT: after looking at your case im assuming that you have a fan on the back panel that points directly to your backside of the cpu socket.. which that would make sense as to why you are experiencing that shift.. a lot of don't have fans like that so the socket temp is higher..

if its not like that then that is an interesting scenario

AND WELCOME! ; )


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> your cpu0 is core temp cpu is socket temp 3 is either vrm or NB
> 
> EDIT: after looking at your case im assuming that you have a fan on the back panel that points directly to your backside of the cpu socket.. which that would make sense as to why you are experiencing that shift.. a lot of don't have fans like that so the socket temp is higher..
> 
> if its not like that then that is an interesting scenario
> 
> AND WELCOME! ; )


Thanks, you've confirmed all that I had been thinking, I have a CM 692 which does have a fan hole back there (with no fan), but when I blocked it, there was no difference in temps.
Anyway there's probably more important things to care about.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Thanks, you've confirmed all that I had been thinking, I have a CM 692 which does have a fan hole back there (with no fan), but when I blocked it, there was no difference in temps.
> Anyway there's probably more important things to care about.


at what OC do you have it at? and how long did you have it covered for? in addition if you have really good static pressur in the case it will help a lot for the socket temp i normally use hwmonitor as it is easier to read not as accurate on the voltages though.. i would cross refference the temps to make 100% sure


----------



## Taintedsoul

Just curious shouldn't my cpu power in hwmonitor read higher than 45w?


----------



## sgtgates

question for those of you with the xspc raystorm block, how tight are you turning the pressure screws, the lower ones?

I got terrible temps with the mall locked down took bolts out and loosened the pressure screws all the way loose and just screwed in the outer screw till tight, block acrylic is almost flat now and better temps, is there a sweet spot?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> at what OC do you have it at? and how long did you have it covered for? in addition if you have really good static pressur in the case it will help a lot for the socket temp i normally use hwmonitor as it is easier to read not as accurate on the voltages though.. i would cross refference the temps to make 100% sure


Covered it for about 10 minutes, and I have gone for static pressure, so guess that must be it, just seemed to be too much of a difference. HWmonitor says all the same things and I'm at 4600mhz, 1.48V.

Paladine, feel bad for you 3.0 guys. Hope they pull their finger out of there butt and fix it.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Bkpizza

Sounds like a good plan, Sabertooth does look pretty damn good, I had a 955 in my current board before I upgraded and it ran fine, although maybe rev 3 has issues with Phenom IIs as well? It would be nice if we could mod bios ourselves.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> question for those of you with the xspc raystorm block, how tight are you turning the pressure screws, the lower ones?
> 
> I got terrible temps with the mall locked down took bolts out and loosened the pressure screws all the way loose and just screwed in the outer screw till tight, block acrylic is almost flat now and better temps, is there a sweet spot?


Mine fits tight enough that I didn't even move my pressure screws, they are backed all the way off and the block still looks slightly bowed to me. My temps I feel are great.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> your cpu0 is core temp cpu is socket temp 3 is either vrm or NB
> 
> EDIT: after looking at your case im assuming that you have a fan on the back panel that points directly to your backside of the cpu socket.. which that would make sense as to why you are experiencing that shift.. a lot of don't have fans like that so the socket temp is higher..
> 
> if its not like that then that is an interesting scenario
> 
> AND WELCOME! ; )


Consult my guide to smileys kind sir. (its in my sig)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Consult my guide to smileys kind sir. (its in my sig)


I should be facetiousness but ill pass 1_1


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I should be facetiousness but ill pass 1_1


;pppp ; ))) XDDDD


----------



## Tarnix

Ringing in for an update, been a while I posted anything on OCN (live happens).
I've been running stock for a while, mainly because I was trying to debug weird lockup issues.
I might be good for a bios reflash, it doesn't always POST...
I'm going to re-do a *proper* overclock and find my real max for this rig. Just because I have not much better to do right now.

Welp, no 5GHz for me.

And I'm not even feeding it enough volts to be stable.


----------



## Krusher33

I went to OCN's ln2 even this past weekend. I was really, really hoping there was an 8350 there to be benched on but alas all there was is 1090T's. Unless there was one I was not aware of.


----------



## AlDyer

Im debating on buying the FX 8320, but should I wait for Steamroller? It's annoying when I have no clue of release, only rumours, which mentioned 2013 release, but who knows? Please, advice me im lost :S
A new FX 8320 would be 171 € and I think I could get it for ~130-150 used

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im debating on buying the FX 8320, but should I wait for Steamroller? It's annoying when I have no clue of release, only rumours, which mentioned 2013 release, but who knows? Please, advice me im lost :S
> A new FX 8320 would be 171 € and I think I could get it for ~130-150 used
> 
> Thanks for your opinions


piledriver cpus are quite a bit better than bulldozer in lower threaded apps and gaming i would go for it since it could be 6 months to a year+ for steamroller.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im debating on buying the FX 8320, but should I wait for Steamroller? It's annoying when I have no clue of release, only rumours, which mentioned 2013 release, but who knows? Please, advice me im lost :S
> A new FX 8320 would be 171 € and I think I could get it for ~130-150 used
> 
> Thanks for your opinions


IMO BD < P!! < PD


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## FunkyPresident

I'm about to mount a new closed loop water cooler to my 8350. I saw the picture of the cores on this thread. Since they are toward the corners instead of in the middle, is the "pea" method of thermal paste application still valid?


----------



## gertruude

I need some advice lol

I took out my rad and swapped around the fans and when i put it in and filled it up coolant went everywhere lol. All over my gfx cards, all over the saberkitty all over my psu

took rad out and its leaking with a guess from the water pipe somewhere. When i put the rad in first time i slid a screw and one of the fins bent over. now this isnt where the leaking is from

so i'd like to know would i get away with the damaged fin or would they say this is the cause of the leak when i know it isnt lol

there isnt any more damage than the fin so the leak isnt my fault


----------



## FunkyPresident

Holy crap. Lol! My question seems so small now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Holy crap. Lol! My question seems so small now.


lol don't sweat it







ive had worse everything is fine really i just put in my old rad for now lol

I use the pea method all the time with no lasting effects


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well the 2 of us with the 8V readings are on Rev 3.0 boards - so it could be just one more thing they screwed up on Rev 3.0 (the list is getting long).
> 
> Paladine


I also have the same voltage readings with the Rev. 3.0 board. What's strange though, I'm fairly certain that while working on overclocking and messing with this thing while building it, I swear I saw accurate readings at one point...but not anymore, so who knows.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Thanks. I hope it works out for you. It seems like fin damage would be irrelevant if it's leaking from elsewhere.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I'm about to mount a new closed loop water cooler to my 8350. I saw the picture of the cores on this thread. Since they are toward the corners instead of in the middle, is the "pea" method of thermal paste application still valid?


Yes, the method is still valid. Heat is directed to the center of the heat spreader most.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need some advice lol
> 
> I took out my rad and swapped around the fans and when i put it in and filled it up coolant went everywhere lol. All over my gfx cards, all over the saberkitty all over my psu
> 
> took rad out and its leaking with a guess from the water pipe somewhere. When i put the rad in first time i slid a screw and one of the fins bent over. now this isnt where the leaking is from
> 
> so i'd like to know would i get away with the damaged fin or would they say this is the cause of the leak when i know it isnt lol
> 
> there isnt any more damage than the fin so the leak isnt my fault


Lol so much for CLC master-race.

And guess what.. My air cooler still works.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I'm about to mount a new closed loop water cooler to my 8350. I saw the picture of the cores on this thread. Since they are toward the corners instead of in the middle, is the "pea" method of thermal paste application still valid?


yes, the part that you need to realize is the actual cpu is still in the middle of the ihs it does not take up the whole thing, so by applying the pea it still covers the cpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need some advice lol
> 
> I took out my rad and swapped around the fans and when i put it in and filled it up coolant went everywhere lol. All over my gfx cards, all over the saberkitty all over my psu
> 
> took rad out and its leaking with a guess from the water pipe somewhere. When i put the rad in first time i slid a screw and one of the fins bent over. now this isnt where the leaking is from
> 
> so i'd like to know would i get away with the damaged fin or would they say this is the cause of the leak when i know it isnt lol
> 
> there isnt any more damage than the fin so the leak isnt my fault


you probably punctured the chamber when you did that. one of the reasons i only buy alphacool rads they have a screw stop in there for that reason, everyone has or will do it. dont feel bad. it is very important that you get right sized screws for this reason. they will know it is your fault.
what you can do is clean up the area and solder the hole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I also have the same voltage readings with the Rev. 3.0 board. What's strange though, I'm fairly certain that while working on overclocking and messing with this thing while building it, I swear I saw accurate readings at one point...but not anymore, so who knows.


a bios update could of done it report it to giga ( all of you ) and maybe they will fix it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Yes, the method is still valid. Heat is directed to the center of the heat spreader most.


see above.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need some advice lol
> 
> I took out my rad and swapped around the fans and when i put it in and filled it up coolant went everywhere lol. All over my gfx cards, all over the saberkitty all over my psu
> 
> took rad out and its leaking with a guess from the water pipe somewhere. When i put the rad in first time i slid a screw and one of the fins bent over. now this isnt where the leaking is from
> 
> so i'd like to know would i get away with the damaged fin or would they say this is the cause of the leak when i know it isnt lol
> 
> there isnt any more damage than the fin so the leak isnt my fault


Watercooling doesn't mean getting coolant directly all over everything.







Same red coolant?

And I buy used chips. Yeah it's a gamble but I got a decent one. It's doing 5 ghz no problem right now. Been folding on all 8 cores since start of Chimp Challenge in fact.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> a bios update could of done it report it to giga ( all of you ) and maybe they will fix it
> see above.


That's true, I did update the BIOS while building it...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol so much for CLC master-race.
> 
> And guess what.. My air cooler still works.


Your air cooler also can not do 5Ghz without the assistance of snow. We're even.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need some advice lol
> 
> I took out my rad and swapped around the fans and when i put it in and filled it up coolant went everywhere lol. All over my gfx cards, all over the saberkitty all over my psu
> 
> took rad out and its leaking with a guess from the water pipe somewhere. When i put the rad in first time i slid a screw and one of the fins bent over. now this isnt where the leaking is from
> 
> so i'd like to know would i get away with the damaged fin or would they say this is the cause of the leak when i know it isnt lol
> 
> there isnt any more damage than the fin so the leak isnt my fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling doesn't mean getting coolant directly all over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same red coolant?
> 
> And I buy used chips. Yeah it's a gamble but I got a decent one. It's doing 5 ghz no problem right now. Been folding on all 8 cores since start of Chimp Challenge in fact.
Click to expand...

What kind of PPD do you get with that anyway? It's good information to have, for reference.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .
> what you can do is clean up the area and solder the hole.


by chance would you have a link or am i going to have to use the trusty google.. I have a 240 rad with a hole.. would you mind pm'in to me if you do?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol so much for CLC master-race.
> 
> And guess what.. My air cooler still works.
> 
> 
> 
> Your air cooler also can not do 5Ghz without the assistance of snow. We're even.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need some advice lol
> 
> I took out my rad and swapped around the fans and when i put it in and filled it up coolant went everywhere lol. All over my gfx cards, all over the saberkitty all over my psu
> 
> took rad out and its leaking with a guess from the water pipe somewhere. When i put the rad in first time i slid a screw and one of the fins bent over. now this isnt where the leaking is from
> 
> so i'd like to know would i get away with the damaged fin or would they say this is the cause of the leak when i know it isnt lol
> 
> there isnt any more damage than the fin so the leak isnt my fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watercooling doesn't mean getting coolant directly all over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same red coolant?
> 
> And I buy used chips. Yeah it's a gamble but I got a decent one. It's doing 5 ghz no problem right now. Been folding on all 8 cores since start of Chimp Challenge in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of PPD do you get with that anyway? It's good information to have, for reference.
Click to expand...

Supposedly about 30k but mine is lower than it should be. I can't do anything overclock wise till I get a new video card. Right now I've just been remoting into it which is probably part of the issue.


----------



## FunkyPresident

I didn't mention earlier that I'm talking about a CM Seidon 120XL, because I didn't want to hear any talk of Corsair;-) Of course, I know Corsair offers good solutions for closed loop water cooling. I found very few reviews on the 120XL, but I took a chance to see if it is any good. Time will tell. The Seidon line is supposed to be designed by CM. I'd wager that is true, because they are being sued by Asetek. So, they either designed it or stole the design. I don't care as long as it keeps my CPU cool for awhile. It's seems to be working well. I was getting 22C idle with an ambient of 65F. With this cooler I'm 22C at 68F ambient. More importantly, I ran a quick render test with Blender on a intense scene I made, with a lot of glass refraction. With the stock cooler, my core temps quickly shot up to 59C (like a minute or two in) and stayed there for the half hour rendering of the frame. Since I want to wait for the thermal paste to cure before I run it hard, I rendered with this new cooler for five minutes and only reached 38C. Promising results. Granted it's only been on for a couple hours. The ability to render on 8 threads with Blender was partially why I bought a 8350. If this thing proves out, I won't be afraid to render animations out over days.

If it's turn out to be a piece of garbage or the like, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> by chance would you have a link or am i going to have to use the trusty google.. I have a 240 rad with a hole.. would you mind pm'in to me if you do?


no links, some peole use kb weld, but other then that you have to clean the area as best you can with sand cloth , use flux and solder, you just have to be good, it has not happened to me yet but when it does i can braise it back with silver just gotta be care sul not to melt it ( you use a different torch that can easily melt copper when braising soldering is just mapp gas or propane) just have to know how to solder. key is to not get it so hot it melts all the way but just enough to stick .


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I didn't mention earlier that I'm talking about a CM Seidon 120XL, because I didn't want to hear any talk of Corsair;-) Of course, I know Corsair offers good solutions for closed loop water cooling. I found very few reviews on the 120XL, but I took a chance to see if it is any good. Time will tell. The Seidon line is supposed to be designed by CM. I'd wager that is true, because they are being sued by Asetek. So, they either designed it or stole the design. I don't care as long as it keeps my CPU cool for awhile. It's seems to be working well. I was getting 22C idle with an ambient of 65F. With this cooler I'm 22C at 68F ambient. More importantly, I ran a quick render test with Blender on a intense scene I made, with a lot of glass refraction. With the stock cooler, my core temps quickly shot up to 59C (like a minute or two in) and stayed there for the half hour rendering of the frame. Since I want to wait for the thermal paste to cure before I run it hard, I rendered with this new cooler for five minutes and only reached 38C. Promising results. Granted it's only been on for a couple hours. The ability to render on 8 threads with Blender was partially why I bought a 8350. If this thing proves out, I won't be afraid to render animations out over days.
> 
> If it's turn out to be a piece of garbage or the like, I'll let everyone know.


Nice temps!
Is it overclocked? what are your temps under max load?(Ibt/Occt)


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I'm about to mount a new closed loop water cooler to my 8350. I saw the picture of the cores on this thread. Since they are toward the corners instead of in the middle, is the "pea" method of thermal paste application still valid?


I used both the pea and the razorblade-scraping thin layer method. Both works good as long as you have enough paste where it matters. I'm currently using the thin layer method with no significant difference other than more wasted TIM while scraping.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I need some advice lol
> 
> I took out my rad and swapped around the fans and when i put it in and filled it up coolant went everywhere lol. All over my gfx cards, all over the saberkitty all over my psu
> 
> took rad out and its leaking with a guess from the water pipe somewhere. When i put the rad in first time i slid a screw and one of the fins bent over. now this isnt where the leaking is from
> 
> so i'd like to know would i get away with the damaged fin or would they say this is the cause of the leak when i know it isnt lol
> 
> there isnt any more damage than the fin so the leak isnt my fault











Maybe I wont pick up a h80i sometime soon...


----------



## AlDyer

Thanks for your takes on this guys. I guess im gonna either wait until the 8350 gets a little cheaper or wait for Steamroller. I know BD ain't perfect, but I will stay with it for awhile since its easily good enough for my gaming purposes and it multitasks well. I can OC it to 5 GHz once I get my H220, so looking forward to that...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Watercooling doesn't mean getting coolant directly all over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same red coolant?
> 
> And I buy used chips. Yeah it's a gamble but I got a decent one. It's doing 5 ghz no problem right now. Been folding on all 8 cores since start of Chimp Challenge in fact.


Haha yeah same red coolant haha

Cleaned it up and everything fine and dandy again









ill have to cut my losses i suppose and save up to buy another rad









i got 6 fans on my skinny rad now just trying to test and work out which way is better


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, the part that you need to realize is the actual cpu is still in the middle of the ihs it does not take up the whole thing, so by applying the pea it still covers the cpu
> you probably punctured the chamber when you did that. *one of the reasons i only buy alphacool rads they have a screw stop in there for that reason*, everyone has or will do it. dont feel bad. it is very important that you get right sized screws for this reason. they will know it is your fault.


It was an alphacool one


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Taintedsoul

So I've been tweekng my overclock and doing some reading at the same time...I was just wondering should I not be increasing my nb voltage at all? I've got my vcore up to 1.404 and my nbvltage up to 1.190 is this to much? Are there other voltages I should be messing with?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> So I've been tweekng my overclock and doing some reading at the same time...I was just wondering should I not be increasing my nb voltage at all? I've got my vcore up to 1.404 and my nbvltage up to 1.190 is this to much? Are there other voltages I should be messing with?


What speed is your CPU at with those voltages? I personally run my nb @ 1.2v some run it higher, you really adjust it for stability. Mine seems most stable with a lower voltage and some need 1.25 and higher.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> So I've been tweekng my overclock and doing some reading at the same time...I was just wondering should I not be increasing my nb voltage at all? I've got my vcore up to 1.404 and my nbvltage up to 1.190 is this to much? Are there other voltages I should be messing with?


up to 1.2 i know is ok, i have maxed this saberkittys NB out in volts with no ill effects, but i have a fan that moves an obscene amount of air on my NB,

only really need to if you increase fsb and only really should need to go to 1.2v to my knowledge


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> So I've been tweekng my overclock and doing some reading at the same time...I was just wondering should I not be increasing my nb voltage at all? I've got my vcore up to 1.404 and my nbvltage up to 1.190 is this to much? Are there other voltages I should be messing with?


Make sure it's CPU/NB voltage and not the NB one.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Make sure it's CPU/NB voltage and not the NB one.


as I understand cpu/nb is just the mem controller nb volts help with fsb ocs please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Make sure it's CPU/NB voltage and not the NB one.
> 
> 
> 
> as I understand cpu/nb is just the mem controller nb volts help with fsb ocs please correct me if I am wrong
Click to expand...

CPU/NB voltage is for the NB on the chip which also is the memory controller. NB voltage just increases the motherboard's chipset voltage which doesn't need any overvolting.


----------



## Novody-3

Hy ive got some new test so i replace my Supreme HF and mount the AMD stock cooler with this my temp goes for Socket 75 and Core 68 so its work real heat but the differnts from core to Socket are ok.

With my supreme HF i had 63 to 38. Any ideas to cool the socket down?
A fan blow on socket and vrm ( vrm is on water)

Fan on backplate dosen't help
Reseat the supreme and different paste the same doesent help










Paste are MX2, MX4 and prolimatech pk3


----------



## Taintedsoul

I'm at 4.8 multiplier only I tried fsb but couldn't get it stable anywhere...I'm not 100% stable at 4.8.I don't see cpu-nb option only nb core and nb voltage


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durquavian

I couldn't get any stability with fsb OCs either


----------



## Krusher33

I had to drop my multiplier lower than its stock before my FSB OC would work. All chips and boards are different though.


----------



## Taintedsoul

So I should lower the nb voltage and raise the nb core?


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, probably retailers looking for golden chips... Its actually the second FX chip that has arrived with the same handling, I bought an fx 8150 about a year ago and it was open also. Might need to pay good attention from now on.


how are they able to tell? is it by the batch number or are they installing and testing to find the golden chips?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, probably retailers looking for golden chips... Its actually the second FX chip that has arrived with the same handling, I bought an fx 8150 about a year ago and it was open also. Might need to pay good attention from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> how are they able to tell? is it by the batch number or are they installing and testing to find the golden chips?
Click to expand...

You can read the batch on the chip, which faces out the side of the tin. So not that.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> So I should lower the nb voltage and raise the nb core?


sorry, which Rev of UD3 board do you have again? I had the exact same issue when I first got the board and it was so damn frustrating (the throttling)...but I did get it solved fairly quickly and it was primarily done by turning the HPC on...as there was no APM to turn off.. I have a REV 3 board.. this is no longer my main board anymore and dont use it for my 8350 but still have it and the throttling is long gone.


----------



## ComputerRestore

For anyone who was curious about TIM placement for 8 Core PD's

Pea Size dot of TIM in the center works fine as you can see it will offer great coverage for the CPU Die.



Got this from another member. It's ok to delid a dead PD, but not a working PD.


----------



## gertruude

Great pic dude....love it







repped


----------



## Taintedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> sorry, which Rev of UD3 board do you have again? I had the exact same issue when I first got the board and it was so damn frustrating (the throttling)...but I did get it solved fairly quickly and it was primarily done by turning the HPC on...as there was no APM to turn off.. I have a REV 3 board.. this is no longer my main board anymore and dont use it for my 8350 but still have it and the throttling is long gone.


Well I've got the throttling taken care of I'm trying to figure out which voltages to raise...I've raised vcore and nb voltage but wasn't sure if that was the right one.how do I tell which rev I have...I udpdated bios to FC which is 3.0


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> Well I've got the throttling taken care of I'm trying to figure out which voltages to raise...I've raised vcore and nb voltage but wasn't sure if that was the right one.how do I tell which rev I have...I udpdated bios to FC which is 3.0


cpu z mainly but it doesnt on yours.









theres a sticker with it on if not then itll be a s/n number u could type into google and see what pops up....or on some boards its printed into the board and itll tell u on the box!!!!

if none of them? well yer forked


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For anyone who was curious about TIM placement for 8 Core PD's
> 
> Pea Size dot of TIM in the center works fine as you can see it will offer great coverage for the CPU Die.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this from another member. It's ok to delid a dead PD, but not a working PD.


Doesn't the lid act as a heat spreader as well?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Doesn't the lid act as a heat spreader as well?


The lid *is* the heatspreader. It's called an integrated heat spreader or IHS. Lid is just a shorthand name for it.


----------



## Krusher33

Right. So don't go too small on the TIM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> Well I've got the throttling taken care of I'm trying to figure out which voltages to raise...I've raised vcore and nb voltage but wasn't sure if that was the right one.how do I tell which rev I have...I udpdated bios to FC which is 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> cpu z mainly but it doesnt on yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres a sticker with it on if not then itll be a s/n number u could type into google and see what pops up....or on some boards its printed into the board and itll tell u on the box!!!!
> 
> if none of them? well yer forked
Click to expand...

Gigabyte prints a "Rev *.*" thing on the bottom left of the board.



Look just above the top left screw in the pic.


----------



## DeviloftheHell

hahh looks like half the die separated from the lower section, im also wondering if the lapped surfaces make enough difference to spend time doing it, or just get someone who have a cnc surface grinder and make something not to crush the cpu while clamping it down.

btw the amd stock cooler i dont know what a hell they are using to make the copper base for it, the worst scrapped end mill or shoulder mill does a better job, even a saw. looks like almost if its not machined at all just a raw copper block cut into size then slapped together


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can read the batch on the chip, which faces out the side of the tin. So not that.


If that's not it then maybe they are looking for low "Vid" operating chips, or can they figure that out from the batch as well? Regardless of what they are doing its BS that a lot of folks are paying decent money for something that seems to be used.

Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> btw the amd stock cooler i dont know what a hell they are using to make the copper base for it, the worst scrapped end mill or shoulder mill does a better job, even a saw. looks like almost if its not machined at all just a raw copper block cut into size then slapped together


Its all about mass production nowadays, it doesn't matter what it looks like as long as it works. Reason why good aftermarket coolers cost a decent amount of money and pay more attention to details, however even the expensive ones have issues and most of the time you need to lap them for a perfect fit. Cheap Labor = crappy parts.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Nice temps!
> Is it overclocked? what are your temps under max load?(Ibt/Occt)


I running Linux so I don't have ibt or occt. It's stock right now, but I might try upping the clock a bit his weekend. First I'm going to render the scene mentioned above at stock speed to see the difference between the stock cooler and the 120XL. I'm not sure of my max yet, but I'm sure I'll know for stock after I render. It maxes all cores. I'll see what it does overclocked as well. Though, I'll nothing to compare it with, because I left the clock at stock while using the stock cooler.


----------



## t00sl0w

hey, 8320/50 guys.
my brother has an 8120 with an 890 mobo i believe and i have been debating on helping him upgrade to an 8350 and a 990 board....is it worth the move yet or should he wait for the next release? are the differences that massive?

he is a gamer and doesnt really do much else.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I rendered a quite complex animation in 3DS Max in 720p on my 8320 and it was very good performance wise, used all 8 cores and temps got to around 58C but like I said it was a high quality complex render with all 8 cores at full load, so there is no surprise at the temps.
> 
> Paladine


I've used Blender for like 13 years, but I have never tried Max. Mostly because I've always used Linux;-) That sounds pretty consistent as far as rendering temps though. I had wondered what other people were getting, since I assumed people would render on Piledriver chips. I thought the performance was decent considering the glass refraction I was doing. It is a Mad Scientist's lab with beakers and test tubes, among other Mad Scientist sort of things. The last computer I used for that scene, rendered for hours overnight as compared to 30 minutes on the 8350!

It might be cool to get a reference scene up for people to benchmark on. At the very least I think it is a good gauge of multi-core performance. I'm not exactly laden with time, but maybe I'll start a thread on here for that. Blender would be a good choice, since anyone that is interested can get it for free, regardless of OS.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For anyone who was curious about TIM placement for 8 Core PD's
> 
> Pea Size dot of TIM in the center works fine as you can see it will offer great coverage for the CPU Die.
> 
> 
> 
> Got this from another member. It's ok to delid a dead PD, but not a working PD.


Awesome! I took people's word on it yesterday ,without doubt, but that's good to see!


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> hey, 8320/50 guys.
> my brother has an 8120 with an 890 mobo i believe and i have been debating on helping him upgrade to an 8350 and a 990 board....is it worth the move yet or should he wait for the next release? are the differences that massive?
> 
> he is a gamer and doesnt really do much else.


Well, is he happy with his current setup? I upgraded from an 8120, but I was content with it's performance. The only reason I upgraded was because I live 30 minutes from a Micro Center and $139.99 for an 8320 when I could sell my 8120 for $120 on Ebay was too good to pass up. Otherwise, I would have waited to see what Steamroller had to offer. There is definitely a nice performance boost, but I wouldn't push him to upgrade if he doesn't feel he needs it. I'd say go for it if he's interested, otherwise waiting won't hurt him.


----------



## ice445

Holy crap, i finally read every post. took WEEkS readimg from phone.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyedcheese*
> 
> Well, is he happy with his current setup? I upgraded from an 8120, but I was content with it's performance. The only reason I upgraded was because I live 30 minutes from a Micro Center and $139.99 for an 8320 when I could sell my 8120 for $120 on Ebay was too good to pass up. Otherwise, I would have waited to see what Steamroller had to offer. There is definitely a nice performance boost, but I wouldn't push him to upgrade if he doesn't feel he needs it. I'd say go for it if he's interested, otherwise waiting won't hurt him.


well he's been asking about upgrading and possible paths, so right now i am just seeing if its even worth it but you say you saw a noticeable difference.
i assume steamroller will be using the 990FX boards or will it move onto a new chipset?

he says he's been noticing slight stutter in game with post turned up, do you think piledriver will help with that?
he's using an OC'd 660ti so he should be able to handle most things at his res of 1080p.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyedcheese*
> 
> Well, is he happy with his current setup? I upgraded from an 8120, but I was content with it's performance. The only reason I upgraded was because I live 30 minutes from a Micro Center and $139.99 for an 8320 when I could sell my 8120 for $120 on Ebay was too good to pass up. Otherwise, I would have waited to see what Steamroller had to offer. There is definitely a nice performance boost, but I wouldn't push him to upgrade if he doesn't feel he needs it. I'd say go for it if he's interested, otherwise waiting won't hurt him.


this and honestly if you want to wait for the next release why not wait for the next one. ust upgrade when you are ready and want to

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Holy crap, i finally read every post. took WEEkS readimg from phone.


lol congrats


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Hurricane

why u think ur chip fired? think ur board is oke? u dont see brown marks cause i ur oke and ur chip can do 4.5ghz oke


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> well he's been asking about upgrading and possible paths, so right now i am just seeing if its even worth it but you say you saw a noticeable difference.
> i assume steamroller will be using the 990FX boards or will it move onto a new chipset?
> 
> he says he's been noticing slight stutter in game with post turned up, do you think piledriver will help with that?
> he's using an OC'd 660ti so he should be able to handle most things at his res of 1080p.


I gotcha, Piledriver would definietly fix that I would think. I'm at 1080p and I max everything I play with a 7950. With a 660ti and Piledriver he should be able to handle everything out there. It's not confirmed, but the consensus right now is that Steamroller will still be 990FX. If it were me, i'd wait to hear what's going to happen with Steamroller, unless I got a good deal. But an upgrade should allow him to run everything out there without hiccups.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyedcheese*
> 
> I gotcha, Piledriver would definietly fix that I would think. I'm at 1080p and I max everything I play with a 7950. With a 660ti and Piledriver he should be able to handle everything out there. It's not confirmed, but the consensus right now is that Steamroller will still be 990FX. If it were me, i'd wait to hear what's going to happen with Steamroller, unless I got a good deal. But an upgrade should allow him to run everything out there without hiccups.


lol not atm have some stuff to do oke, i know my stuff oke maybe you just dont know it oke i give you repsect oke but you have to give to me oke i see this you tube video maybe you not see oke i know my reviews because my hardware store told me oke .


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> hey, 8320/50 guys.
> my brother has an 8120 with an 890 mobo i believe and i have been debating on helping him upgrade to an 8350 and a 990 board....is it worth the move yet or should he wait for the next release? are the differences that massive?
> 
> he is a gamer and doesnt really do much else.


This is what *I would* do...

Wait a bit longer to see if the steam roller will in fact use the 990fx chip set, if so then I'd pick up a 990fx mobo to future proof if that ends up being the case but to also boost his 8120 performance with o'clocking then wait for the steamroller cpu unless he want the gaming boost now with 8350


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackeyedcheese*
> 
> I gotcha, Piledriver would definietly fix that I would think. I'm at 1080p and I max everything I play with a 7950. With a 660ti and Piledriver he should be able to handle everything out there. It's not confirmed, but the consensus right now is that Steamroller will still be 990FX. If it were me, i'd wait to hear what's going to happen with Steamroller, unless I got a good deal. But an upgrade should allow him to run everything out there without hiccups.


depending on your financial situation too i mean 200 really is not alot not bad to upgrade now and later ( yes that is a good candy too )


----------



## Krusher33

I see 2 options:

Stick with the Bulldozer, save up the money, and go nuts in a year.
Sell the Bulldozer before its price drops so much lower, get a 8350 which would be worth more than the Bulldozer when time comes to upgrade again.
But I really think you won't *notice* the difference in gaming between PD and BD. Benchmarks shows the differences... but I don't think they're noticeable without the numbers.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I see 2 options:
> 
> Stick with the Bulldozer, save up the money, and go nuts in a year.
> Sell the Bulldozer before its price drops so much lower, get a 8350 which would be worth more than the Bulldozer when time comes to upgrade again.
> But I really think you won't *notice* the difference in gaming between PD and BD. Benchmarks shows the differences... but I don't think they're noticeable without the numbers.


granted i went from a 6 to a 8 core but my difference was night and day from my 6100 to 8350


----------



## t00sl0w

sweet, thanks for the input guys, nice to get some XP based knowledge on this.
ill get with him and see what he thinks/wants to do.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I see 2 options:
> 
> Stick with the Bulldozer, save up the money, and go nuts in a year.
> Sell the Bulldozer before its price drops so much lower, get a 8350 which would be worth more than the Bulldozer when time comes to upgrade again.
> But I really think you won't *notice* the difference in gaming between PD and BD. Benchmarks shows the differences... but I don't think they're noticeable without the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> granted i went from a 6 to a 8 core but my difference was night and day from my 6100 to 8350
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd agree with you there but 8120 to 8350... meh. That to me is like just bumping up the clocks.


----------



## Taintedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> sorry, which Rev of UD3 board do you have again? I had the exact same issue when I first got the board and it was so damn frustrating (the throttling)...but I did get it solved fairly quickly and it was primarily done by turning the HPC on...as there was no APM to turn off.. I have a REV 3 board.. this is no longer my main board anymore and dont use it for my 8350 but still have it and the throttling is long gone.


my board is REV 3.0


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> sweet, thanks for the input guys, nice to get some XP based knowledge on this.
> ill get with him and see what he thinks/wants to do.


Is he running it overclocked? If not it might be worth it to pick up a nice cooler and just let the OC tide you over untill steamroller. Or if you can wait even longer Excavator is supposed to drop in 2014 I believe.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Holy crap, i finally read every post. took WEEkS readimg from phone.


Learn anything?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> sweet, thanks for the input guys, nice to get some XP based knowledge on this.
> ill get with him and see what he thinks/wants to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he running it overclocked? If not it might be worth it to pick up a nice cooler and just let the OC tide you over untill steamroller. Or if you can wait even longer Excavator is supposed to drop in 2014 I believe.
Click to expand...

If you play that game, you'll never upgrade. There's always something new around the corner.

At minimum I'd get the 990FX board now. And honestly, I'd sell the BD for as much as you can to help pay for PD. Computer parts don't retain their value long, but there are always people looking to buy generation-old parts on the cheap that can help pay for you to keep in the current gen.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Learn anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you play that game, you'll never upgrade. There's always something new around the corner.
> 
> At minimum I'd get the 990FX board now. And honestly, I'd sell the BD for as much as you can to help pay for PD. Computer parts don't retain their value long, but there are always people looking to buy generation-old parts on the cheap that can help pay for you to keep in the current gen.


i read more for the complete randomness than to learn anything, lol. Plus I miss the days of AMD overclocking. I used to be really into it. With Intel it's so trivial.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> i read more for the complete randomness than to learn anything, lol. Plus I miss the days of AMD overclocking. I used to be really into it. With Intel it's so trivial.


The new pildrivers aint much better lol.
we change vcore, cpu/nb dram if ocing some of us might have vdda a bit higher.

The most fun we have is changing the digi vrm settings haha

Or maybe i done it too many times now i find its mundane and know most of the settings for different clock speeds.....come on steamroller where are ya










to spice thigns up a bit, ive currently got another set of fans for my rad and now im testing different combinations of fans lol

I mean 3 fans on top 3 on bottom. in different combinations ie left side push pull.....middle pull pull
right push/pull

I need a job don't I


----------



## LazarusIV

Quick question fellers, anyone have experience with the Gigabyte UD5? From what I've heard the UD3 is ok, pretty good bang for your buck but I'd like to get the UD5. What's the word on that mobo?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The new pildrivers aint much better lol.
> we change vcore, cpu/nb dram if ocing some of us might have vdda a bit higher.
> 
> The most fun we have is changing the digi vrm settings haha
> 
> Or maybe i done it too many times now i find its mundane and know most of the settings for different clock speeds.....come on steamroller where are ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to spice thigns up a bit, im currently got another set of fans for my rad and now im testing different combinations of fans lol
> 
> I mean 3 fans on top 3 on bottom. in different combinations ie left side push pull.....middle pull pull
> right push/pull
> 
> I need a job don't I


haha! I haven't even started overclocking my new 8350! got corsairs on my aegir, and waiting on some performance editions. weekend of overclocking and benching maybe.... jobs are over rated haha


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The new pildrivers aint much better lol.
> we change vcore, cpu/nb dram if ocing some of us might have vdda a bit higher.
> 
> The most fun we have is changing the digi vrm settings haha
> 
> Or maybe i done it too many times now i find its mundane and know most of the settings for different clock speeds.....come on steamroller where are ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to spice thigns up a bit, ive currently got another set of fans for my rad and now im testing different combinations of fans lol
> 
> I mean 3 fans on top 3 on bottom. in different combinations ie left side push pull.....middle pull pull
> right push/pull
> 
> I need a job don't I


Haha yeah, I had an 8350 for a few days. But my GA-970A UD3 would fold under any sort of stress testing and could only feed like 1.2V at any time to the thing. And since I needed a new board anyway I decided to move to the evil side after only owning AMD since K6.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quick question fellers, anyone have experience with the Gigabyte UD5? From what I've heard the UD3 is ok, pretty good bang for your buck but I'd like to get the UD5. What's the word on that mobo?


Didn't get it. Not because it isn't quality, it's actually a bit better then the UD3, but because of the PCI-e spacing. It's made for 3 cards to be back-to-back, so just 2 cards makes them not cool too well, or if you put them in the outside spaces they run in 16/8 and you need to find a long XFire/SLI cable.


----------



## Da1Nonly

So after installing a new power supply I am off to overclocking. But no matter what I try I can not get it stable at 5ghz.








Ive played with cpu/nb voltages. Multi or FSB overclocking. Ive gone up to 1.565 vcore still no luck.
Any suggestions to try out? Really wanted 5ghz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> So after installing a new power supply I am off to overclocking. But no matter what I try I can not get it stable at 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive played with cpu/nb voltages. Multi or FSB overclocking. Ive gone up to 1.565 vcore still no luck.
> Any suggestions to try out? Really wanted 5ghz.


not every chip will get 5ghz lol

Post your voltages and settings and lets see how we do


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Didn't get it. Not because it isn't quality, it's actually a bit better then the UD3, but because of the PCI-e spacing. It's made for 3 cards to be back-to-back, so just 2 cards makes them not cool too well, or if you put them in the outside spaces they run in 16/8 and you need to find a long XFire/SLI cable.


So were I going to transfer my two GTX 470s to that mobo they'd probably run a lil bit hotter than they do right now... Though I've a soundcard sandwiched between them I haven't noticed much of a temp difference than without the soundcard in there. After proc / mobo / RAM upgrade (which will be 8350, UD5, and G.Skill RAM) my next upgrade is a single 79x0 so the spacing isn't quite a huge deal to me. I think I'm still down for it, I really like the black PCB a lot. Plus, some day when I get a second card for multi-gpu they'll both be watercooled so the spacing will be even less of a concern.

Thanks for the quick answer!!!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> At minimum I'd get the 990FX board now. And honestly, I'd sell the BD for as much as you can to help pay for PD. Computer parts don't retain their value long, but there are always people looking to buy generation-old parts on the cheap that can help pay for you to keep in the current gen.


^ Great advice. Some of the stuttering issue may be resolved just by going to an AM3+ board. I had issues like that trying to run my 8150 on a Crosshair IV Formula, which was also made worse by overclocking. I'm not sure what the difference is since the chipsets are essentially the same. Maybe just better BIOS support, and of course the extra CPU pin.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Learn anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you play that game, you'll never upgrade. There's always something new around the corner.
> 
> At minimum I'd get the 990FX board now. And honestly, I'd sell the BD for as much as you can to help pay for PD. Computer parts don't retain their value long, but there are always people looking to buy generation-old parts on the cheap that can help pay for you to keep in the current gen.


Very true!


----------



## lastguytom

I went from a bd 6100 to a pd 8350 and YEAH BIG DIFFERENCE.


----------



## MadGoat

Thinking I might want to reconfigure my H220 as I'm still hitting high ~55c under load @ 4.8... Thought I'd be well under that with this setup.

thoughts?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Thinking I might want to reconfigure my H220 as I'm still hitting high ~55c under load @ 4.8... Thought I'd be well under that with this setup.
> 
> thoughts?


H220 Fans as Pull/Intake -> Other case fans exhausting to create a negative pressure to assist with high flow through Radiator?
That's all I've got.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Can someone explain to me why my IBT scores are bouncing all over the place? Even at the same speed? Also, the scores aren't consistent over a series of tests, if I do 10 passes, it may start out at say 82, stay consistent for the first couple passes, then start dropping and end at 75ish. One set of runs it dropped to 66 and stayed there for 10 passes. I'm also having trouble getting it stable. I just ran 3 sets of 10 passes, no problem, then 10 minutes later ran another set, and it failed on the 4th pass. Right now I only have it running at 4.7 at 1.464 volts, and it bumps to 1.512 under heavy load. Temps max out around 48. I'm only doing multiplier overclocking right now until I get used to it and get it all stable. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> H220 Fans as Pull/Intake -> Other case fans exhausting to create a negative pressure to assist with high flow through Radiator?
> That's all I've got.




Strange, like you were looking at my rig...


----------



## KyadCK

Backplates!


For future reference if anyone wants to mount backplates with air coolers, AMD uses M2.5 12-long screws on both the 6k and 7k cards.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my IBT scores are bouncing all over the place? Even at the same speed? Also, the scores aren't consistent over a series of tests, if I do 10 passes, it may start out at say 82, stay consistent for the first couple passes, then start dropping and end at 75ish. One set of runs it dropped to 66 and stayed there for 10 passes. I'm also having trouble getting it stable. I just ran 3 sets of 10 passes, no problem, then 10 minutes later ran another set, and it failed on the 4th pass. Right now I only have it running at 4.7 at 1.464 volts, and it bumps to 1.512 under heavy load. Temps max out around 48. I'm only doing multiplier overclocking right now until I get used to it and get it all stable. Anyone have any suggestions?


in my tests 1 i had cnq c1e c6 apm on and this happened to me.
any time i turn these off i always turn off hpc as well.
also i found more volts helped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Backplates!
> 
> 
> For future reference if anyone wants to mount backplates with air coolers, AMD uses M2.5 12-long screws on both the 6k and 7k cards.


thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Backplates!
> 
> 
> For future reference if anyone wants to mount backplates with air coolers, AMD uses M2.5 12-long screws on both the 6k and 7k cards.


awesome to know


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys so I have been doing the chimp challenge here on OCN and was wondering what the long term degradation effects of leaving my rig running pretty much nonstop for the last week may be? My Socket temp hovers around 55-60C and core is around 50-55C. GPUs are both at around 60C and this has been nonstop for days.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys so I have been doing the chimp challenge here on OCN and was wondering what the long term degradation effects of leaving my rig running pretty much nonstop for the last week may be? My Socket temp hovers around 55-60C and core is around 50-55C. GPUs are both at around 60C and this has been nonstop for days.


you will be fine


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will be fine


Other than my fans wearing out rite?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys so I have been doing the chimp challenge here on OCN and was wondering what the long term degradation effects of leaving my rig running pretty much nonstop for the last week may be? My Socket temp hovers around 55-60C and core is around 50-55C. GPUs are both at around 60C and this has been nonstop for days.


LOL... if you're still concerned, visit this 24/7 club and ask them how long they run their rigs for before seeing degradation.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1001408/the-official-ocn-24-7-folders-club/0_50


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LOL... if you're still concerned, visit this 24/7 club and ask them how long they run their rigs for before seeing degradation.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1001408/the-official-ocn-24-7-folders-club/0_50


Woah dude your everywhere lol! Thanks for the link, I was pretty sure that AMD rated Vishera for 62C core and 70c socket as max 24/7 temps but I just wanted confirmation.


----------



## gertruude

Does the pressure of the nuts on cpu waterblock have an affect on the temps?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Does the pressure of the nuts on cpu waterblock have an affect on the temps?


Ofcourse, the thinner the TIM the better temps will be.


----------



## Durquavian

My MoBo makes me cry. Shoulda bought asus or gigabyte. Msi vdroop limits what I can overclock. ( sorry just saw Rangerjr1's 5ghz FX8350)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My MoBo makes me cry. Shoulda bought asus or gigabyte. Msi vdroop limits what I can overclock. ( sorry just saw Rangerjr1's 5ghz FX8350)


What now?


----------



## Durquavian

I wish I had your Mobo mine sucks with the voltage droop can only manage 4.6 for now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My MoBo makes me cry. Shoulda bought asus or gigabyte. Msi vdroop limits what I can overclock. ( sorry just saw Rangerjr1's 5ghz FX8350)


I have the same mobo, hit 5.7 ghz with it, the only thing limiting it is you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the same mobo, hit 5.7 ghz with it, the only thing limiting it is you


all on air cooling too like ranger?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> all on air cooling too like ranger?











lol actually it was at 1.72 volts in control center not sure how much vdroop it had, I didn't attempt to do anything but get a cpuz validation file.
It was in the garage at about 10F last winter. Kind of forgot about that , I will check to see if I have the file to submit- no internet in my garage - lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the same mobo, hit 5.7 ghz with it, the only thing limiting it is you


Actually It is the board. I prefer not burning anything up as I am not rich nor do I have any money to replace anything. If I had this board would have been gone a long time ago. I don't like the voltage jumping around at .06 up and down. And on my board 4.8ghz jumps the wattage up a lot from 64watts at 4.6 to 112 at 4.8. I am building a solution to that prob shortly. I am fairly confident in my OC ability, been doing it awhile.

Ok now I see how you got 5.7. Not quite the everyday ghz that I am aiming at. I can hit benchmarks over 5ghz but I am talking everyday 5.0ghz. which without the vdroop would def be possible.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol actually it was at 1.72 volts in control center not sure how much vdroop it had, I didn't attempt to do anything but get a cpuz validation file.
> It was in the garage at about 10F last winter. Kind of forgot about that , I will check to see if I have the file to submit- no internet in my garage - lol


Tight git you should have wifi









my temps are raising a little more each day, bloody spring temps lol much prefer winter.

Still holding out at 53C ish temp though which is still pretty decent


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually It is the board. I prefer not burning anything up as I am not rich nor do I have any money to replace anything. If I had this board would have been gone a long time ago. I don't like the voltage jumping around at .06 up and down. And on my board 4.8ghz jumps the wattage up a lot from 64watts at 4.6 to 112 at 4.8. I am building a solution to that prob shortly. I am fairly confident in my OC ability, been doing it awhile.
> 
> Ok now I see how you got 5.7. Not quite the everyday ghz that I am aiming at. I can hit benchmarks over 5ghz but I am talking everyday 5.0ghz. which without the vdroop would def be possible.


I don't think your cooling would handle stressing at 5 ghz, but the board will. Just keep good airflow over the vrms and it should be fine. Set your cpu voltage to 1.60 volts (will result in 1.53 V at load which should give you 5ghz IBT stable) in control center, enable cool and quiet, and tweak the overclock settings till you run out of thermal room or stability, which ever comes first. The thing will downclock and lower the voltage till it gets a load with cnq enabled, just make sure you have a stout psu or it probably won't handle the switching in speed/voltage properly. I ran mine that way for a couple of months but have since backed off to 4.8 ghz for a daily OC. It really doesn't seem any worse for the wear.
I have a GD-80 and a Asus crosshair V formula z, the MSI rig gets better overclocks, has better temps on the cpu, boots faster and cost $100 less. As for longevity , time will tell.
In my opinion, you are just as well off with the board you have.


----------



## Durquavian

Actually my cooling is great. Having a water cooler I have lots of room for fans on the VRM and NB.(done first thing) Actually cut a hole in the back for another fan opposite the vrms and cpu, so cooling is no problem during stress with IBT and Prime95 58C is the high. And when I can get the Vdroop figured out I may clock higher, for 4.6ghz is great for now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually my cooling is great. Having a water cooler I have lots of room for fans on the VRM and NB.(done first thing) Actually cut a hole in the back for another fan opposite the vrms and cpu, so cooling is no problem during stress with IBT and Prime95 58C is the high. And when I can get the Vdroop figured out I may clock higher, for 4.6ghz is great for now.


ye but 58C for 4.6 is very high. with a very good air cooler you looking around 40-45C for 4.6


----------



## Durquavian

not really depends on abient. Small room here gets warm fast. And as long as I am under 65C, or in my book 62C I am good. During all other operations day to day it never gets over 46C, usually hovers around 36C.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> not really depends on abient. Small room here gets warm fast. And as long as I am under 65C, or in my book 62C I am good. During all other operations day to day it never gets over 46C, usually hovers around 36C.


At what clocks?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually my cooling is great. Having a water cooler I have lots of room for fans on the VRM and NB.(done first thing) Actually cut a hole in the back for another fan opposite the vrms and cpu, so cooling is no problem during stress with IBT and Prime95 58C is the high. And when I can get the Vdroop figured out I may clock higher, for 4.6ghz is great for now.


The H55 is not good enough for 5Ghz, sorry. H100 at minimum. H80s top off at ~4.8/4.9. Single-thin Corsair AIOs won't pass 4.7-4.8, even in push/pull.


----------



## Durquavian

watch me. Seriously do you guys ever concider the ability of the poster you are speaking to. I am not new to OCing. And when it comes to getting what I can out of something, I am better than most. Besides one thing I know that most of you seem to have forgotten or never knew, all CPUs are not created equal, and not all OC the same.

I run day to day at 4.6ghz no issues at all. Have only tinkered with higher andf gotten 4.8 stable but rather than chance it ran it back to 4.6ghz for safeties sake till MSI if ever can fix the Vdroop.(prob will not) Still I will and can overclock to 5.0ghz or more.

58C at max at some point not last night when I ran benches, it only tapped 54C. But again you question my ability to OC with out knowing me. Never underestimate anyone. Just makes you look like your trying to be superior. Besides I don't have the funds at any given time to choose what may be best I have to choose what I can afford. And even with that I will DO what I can. I have never blown up anything or damaged any component of mine because I am extra careful.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 58C at max at some point not last night when I ran benches, it only tapped 54C. But again you question my ability to OC with out knowing me. Never underestimate anyone. Just makes you look like your trying to be superior. Besides I don't have the funds at any given time to choose what may be best I have to choose what I can afford. And even with that I will DO what I can. I have never blown up anything or damaged any component of mine because I am extra careful.
> 
> Funny this all started because I commented Kindly on anothers OC.


An H55 is the equivalent of a 212EVO. You will not hit 5Ghz stable under load, because your temps for the voltage required (1.5v+) will shoot you into the high 70s.

I don't care how "good" you are, you can't beat thermodynamics.


----------



## Durquavian

bet you I will. Seriously you don't have enough info to make that statement about whether I can hit 5ghz with this H55. Maybe your right you cant hit 5ghz with a H55. but I can not right this moment but in about a week or 2 I will and WITH THIS H55.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the same mobo, hit 5.7 ghz with it, the only thing limiting it is you


This was the first post. then when I tried to explain to them you chimed in with your 2 cents. Look I didn't ask for advice or for assistance, and normally I don't mind getting the kind by the way type. But when people jump to conclusions and assume they Know more than the person they are posting with out Knowing said poster, then that is where I draw the line.


----------



## Durquavian

Really the only thing that was holding me back was the votage fluctuation of about .06 up and down. It was never the temps that bothered me. last night 4.8 only hit 57C or 58C never hit 60C. And I stated earlier, I have something else planned(building actually) that will make 5.0ghz+ easily with THIS H55.


----------



## hurricane28

Also like u and he said himself all hardware is different so the only thin to do is try and try harder and than u know for sure it will or it will not.

i had the hyper 212EVO and i could get my 8350 to 4.8 with 55C in push pull with cooler master sickleflow fans ( yes they are loud but they have a very high airflow) but to be honest i did not hear them at all i only hear the air moving and that is normal because there are no quiet static pressure fans i tried a lot of them and i have now the aircool shark blue edition and they are great.

so u suggest to get good thermal compound and try with push pull with the best fans u can find and i think u can get really far, so good luck buddy


----------



## sgtgates

Durquavian, welcome to the club first off, and try to dampen your cooling godliness. Not saying it cant be done because ive seen weirder things than a 5ghz vish with a h55. All im gonna say is hope you acheve it and its gonna be tough. Golden chip is probably a very must...

WE ALL ARE 1 BIG AMD FAN CLUB


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Also like u and he said himself all hardware is different so the only thin to do is try and try harder and than u know for sure it will or it will not.
> 
> i had the hyper 212EVO and i could get my 8350 to 4.8 with 55C in push pull with cooler master sickleflow fans ( yes they are loud but they have a very high airflow) but to be honest i did not hear them at all i only hear the air moving and that is normal because there are no quiet static pressure fans i tried a lot of them and i have now the aircool shark blue edition and they are great.
> 
> so u suggest to get good thermal compound and try with push pull with the best fans u can find and i think u can get really far, so good luck buddy


Thanks. That is the kind of advice I give as well. Never discourage and lead softly. If they truly thought I was wrong they could have warned not put down my abilities or my choice of equipment. I would have gone for the H100 but alas could not afford to. Even the XFX 7770 wasn't my choice really, just the only thing I could afford.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the same mobo, hit 5.7 ghz with it, the only thing limiting it is you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first post. then when I tried to explain to them you chimed in with your 2 cents. Look I didn't ask for advice or for assistance, and normally I don't mind getting the kind by the way type. But when people jump to conclusions and assume they Know more than the person they are posting with out Knowing said poster, then that is where I draw the line.
Click to expand...

Yes. The owner of the club who has seen dozens of chips, coolers, and overclockers, most with probably much more experience than yourself, has no idea what he's saying.









You are hitting 58C at _just_ 4.6Ghz, which probably requires only 1.4v. Unless you plan to go out in the snow in a couple weeks, your cooler can not handle the additional .1 to .15v it will take for you to run 5Ghz. Let alone under full load. There is a huge voltage wall after 4.8, and you _will_ hit it.

What makes this even more fun, is your cooler is already _significantly weaker_ than Ranger's, and he also needs snow to get 5Ghz, and has not proven he can even do that.

Forget being rude, or superior, or a know it all. At this point, I am protecting you from killing your chip. You do not have the tools needed to do this safely, and you _will_ damage something. The fact Rander seems to want you to damage it makes matters even worse.

Oh, and keep in mind, cssorkinman works under a real watercooling setup, stronger than my own. Not a H55. There is a lot of prospective you missed there.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes. The owner of the club who has seen dozens of chips, coolers, and overclockers, most with probably much more experience than yourself, has no idea what he's saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are hitting 58C at _just_ 4.6Ghz, which probably requires only 1.4v. Unless you plan to go out in the snow in a couple weeks, your cooler can not handle the additional .1 to .15v it will take for you to run 5Ghz. Let alone under full load. There is a huge voltage wall after 4.8, and you _will_ hit it.
> 
> What makes this even more fun, is your cooler is already _significantly weaker_ than Ranger's, and he also needs snow to get 5Ghz, and has not proven he can even do that.
> 
> Forget being rude, or superior, or a know it all. At this point, I am protecting you from killing your chip. You do not have the tools needed to do this safely, and you _will_ damage something. The fact Rander seems to want you to damage it makes matters even worse.
> 
> Oh, and keep in mind, cssorkinman works under a real watercooling setup, stronger than my own. Not a H55. There is a lot of prospective you missed there.


Agree but I try to keep peace


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes. The owner of the club who has seen dozens of chips, coolers, and overclockers, most with probably much more experience than yourself, has no idea what he's saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are hitting 58C at _just_ 4.6Ghz, which probably requires only 1.4v. Unless you plan to go out in the snow in a couple weeks, your cooler can not handle the additional .1 to .15v it will take for you to run 5Ghz. Let alone under full load. There is a huge voltage wall after 4.8, and you _will_ hit it.
> 
> What makes this even more fun, is your cooler is already _significantly weaker_ than Ranger's, and he also needs snow to get 5Ghz, and has not proven he can even do that.
> 
> Forget being rude, or superior, or a know it all. At this point, I am protecting you from killing your chip. You do not have the tools needed to do this safely, and you _will_ damage something. The fact Rander seems to want you to damage it makes matters even worse.
> 
> Oh, and keep in mind, cssorkinman works under a real watercooling setup, stronger than my own. Not a H55. There is a lot of prospective you missed there.


How do i even use snow to my advantage?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How do i even use snow to my advantage?


Lol I think it was a joke I made a couple weeks ago when you posted that pic of the snow outside and I said you might hit 5.0 on air if you stick your rig out there.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol I think it was a joke I made a couple weeks ago when you posted that pic of the snow outside and I said you might hit 5.0 on air if you stick your rig out there.


yup way to go dead boy


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How do i even use snow to my advantage?


Snow is cold, lower ambients give more thermal headroom.

"Being out in the snow", to be out in the cold, very very low ambients.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol I think it was a joke I made a couple weeks ago when you posted that pic of the snow outside and I said you might hit 5.0 on air if you stick your rig out there.


Great you convinced KyadCK it can help me.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok not sure but seem a few missed the other part of how I am gonna OC 5.0ghz+. Been designing and would have built today but got sick, another piece of equipment that will allow me higher overclocks and with this H55. But seems no one is seeing that part. And I mentioned that I haven't tried 5.0ghz but have done 4.8ghz simply because of the vdroop. Was tryin to be safe. I am no idiot. Not just gonna multi myself to 5.0ghz and call it a day. Gonna have a lot of safety nets in place. I have been an avid OCer for 10 years and Have done well with all my crappy gear.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok not sure but seem a few missed the other part of how I am gonna OC 5.0ghz+. Been designing and would have built today but got sick, another piece of equipment that will allow me higher overclocks and with this H55. But seems no one is seeing that part. And I mentioned that I haven't tried 5.0ghz but have done 4.8ghz simply because of the vdroop. Was tryin to be safe. I am no idiot. Not just gonna multi myself to 5.0ghz and call it a day. Gonna have a lot of safety nets in place. I have been an avid OCer for 10 years and Have done well with all my crappy gear


thats its and sounds better than your first post did.

Now i bid you good luck and hope you do hit 5ghz....you'll be a millionaire when it takes off


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> The problem is the voltage requirements to hit 4.9 & 5GHz stable will be a -lot- more than it was to hit 4.8 which means you -will- generate a lot more heat. 58C at 4.8GHz (based on the history of everyone else in this thread) will not allow you to hit 5Ghz because you will be at 70+C to get stable.
> 
> You need to get off your high horse and listen to the experience or better yet just read the thread from the beginning and see for yourself how much of a massive voltage leap is required from 4.8 to 5Ghz. It is very significant.
> 
> Paladine


yay paladine! lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

SO whjat i find funny out of all of this.. is that the ones that have proven themselves are giving advice taht is worth it. I.E. I had a Coolermaster n520 which does better cooling than the evo212 and I hiot a thermal cap at 4.6.. I now have the Raystorm RS240 witch is just above an H100i.. and can honestly say that if I had anything less than an H100 for 5GHz i would be able to hit it within proper safe thermals... that again should show that a H55 isn't going to cut 5. perhaps a lucky chip with an H80 perhaps.. all in all all of this is to protect others from burning the chips

NOW as far as the banter back and fourth that is annoying.. Ranger: **** Gertrude: ignore rangers banter he is a troll.. everywhere i go I see just troll here and there he actually post something relevant but thats rare

If you can't prove the 5GHz then then there is no reason that anyone should be talking.. as for the ones that have hit it all know what it takes.. SOOOOOOO after all of this this is end of convo choose who you want to beleive however it is unapropriate at this time to be going back and fourth like children if you have a valid argument prove it otherwise YOU ARE JUST A TROLL got it get it good

Now... how much you think adding a second 240rad and a decent pump add to cooling.. or should I only do that when I put my gpu's underwater and what are the best methods to keeping the gpu and cpu cool within one loop?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Snow is cold, lower ambients give more thermal headroom.
> 
> "Being out in the snow", to be out in the cold, very very low ambients.


I can verify this. Having an ambient of minus 15 was kinda nice for my prime benches @4.6ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha there u go lie again
> 
> first i don't hate people second it is totally not true what u say gertruude because it is not only what u say but it is the WAY u say it and that is something hard to swallow to some who don't take s..t for nothing.
> 
> i am here to learn and i learned a lot especially about people here because a lot of people say they know a lot but honestly they don't know s...t about overclocking or about hardware and who ever fit the shoe shall wear it...
> 
> and it is true that a lot of people tried overclocking with that hardware and i can understand what the other guy said and that is honestly.
> Well the message is only as strong as its receiver right? so it is the way u bring things to the man, i am not saying i am the best because i am lucky not because i could not learn anymore and that is what i like the most about this stuff to LEARN and not to argue all the time. and that is what we all should do.
> 
> we are all enthusiasts and some times people get over excited about things well that happens but what gertruude does is pissing people off for no reason at all and uses strong language and that's okay if u are in front of people because then u can see its expression but not on forums.


I cant change loads in here said i dont have to change as theres nothing wrong with me.....i just seemed to upset u and that girl ranger all the time.

I aint spoken to both of you in well over a week and u attack me lol

and its me whos crappy? not really mate


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> SO whjat i find funny out of all of this.. is that the ones that have proven themselves are giving advice taht is worth it. I.E. I had a Coolermaster n520 which does better cooling than the evo212 and I hiot a thermal cap at 4.6.. I now have the Raystorm RS240 witch is just above an H100i.. and can honestly say that if I had anything less than an H100 for 5GHz i would be able to hit it within proper safe thermals... that again should show that a H55 isn't going to cut 5. perhaps a lucky chip with an H80 perhaps.. all in all all of this is to protect others from burning the chips
> 
> NOW as far as the banter back and fourth that is annoying.. Ranger: **** Gertrude: ignore rangers banter he is a troll.. everywhere i go I see just troll here and there he actually post something relevant but thats rare
> 
> If you can't prove the 5GHz then then there is no reason that anyone should be talking.. as for the ones that have hit it all know what it takes.. SOOOOOOO after all of this this is end of convo choose who you want to beleive however it is unapropriate at this time to be going back and fourth like children if you have a valid argument prove it otherwise YOU ARE JUST A TROLL got it get it good
> 
> Now... how much you think adding a second 240rad and a decent pump add to cooling.. or should I only do that when I put my gpu's underwater and what are the best methods to keeping the gpu and cpu cool within one loop?


adding a 240 will help a bit but probably not worth the price. As far as adding the gpu's I have a single loop with my 7970s and 8350 at 4.8 with a 280 a 240 and a 120. Temps are to high on core with single loop to hit my 5ghz setting. I would recomend a dool loop to be satisfied, depends on your gpus and what clock aswell mine are maxed.


----------



## Deadboy90

This thread is turning into a Yahoo! Comments section...


----------



## Durquavian

see this is what I have seen in a lot of threads. People jump to conclusions too quickly and offer unsolicited advice as well. Now don't get me wrong I appreciate the " be careful generally a H55 cant handle the heat from 5.0Ghz." I get that. I have seen the ramp in watts from 4.6 to 4.8. I am sure to 5.0 it is an even larger scale. And if I had been treated with the respect another AMD user thru and thru deserves then this could have been happy fun time. I have seen a number, well 3 posters in particular(none here), that flame AMD at any chance and try to sound like they know all. I called them out for that attitude.

Ill tell you the same: This forum is for the betterment and furthering of the computing community. We need to support each other and educate more to our ranks. Have you not noticed the trimming of upgrade products in stores? sure they still perservere online but the dumbing down has begun.(here in the US at least) Too much time is wasted on arguments that neither further the cause or help our fellow OCer. Treat each with respect and understand that once upon a time you were an idiot too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> see this is what I have seen in a lot of threads. People jump to conclusions too quickly and offer unsolicited advice as well. Now don't get me wrong I appreciate the " be careful generally a H55 cant handle the heat from 5.0Ghz." I get that. I have seen the ramp in watts from 4.6 to 4.8. I am sure to 5.0 it is an even larger scale. And if I had been treated with the respect another AMD user thru and thru deserves then this could have been happy fun time. I have seen a number, well 3 posters in particular(none here), that flame AMD at any chance and try to sound like they know all. I called them out for that attitude.
> 
> Ill tell you the same: This forum is for the betterment and furthering of the computing community. We need to support each other and educate more to our ranks. Have you not noticed the trimming of upgrade products in stores? sure they still perservere online but the dumbing down has begun.(here in the US at least) Too much time is wasted on arguments that neither further the cause or help our fellow OCer. Treat each with respect and understand that once upon a time you were an idiot too.


I would like to point out that you made zero mention of any "modifications" and said you were going to hit 5Ghz on your cooling, until around 5 posts in.

Provide all information, or people will use the information available. Not a single one of us saying 5Ghz is impossible on a H55 are wrong. There's isn't even a "generaly" about it, it can not be done.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> see this is what I have seen in a lot of threads. People jump to conclusions too quickly and offer unsolicited advice as well. Now don't get me wrong I appreciate the " be careful generally a H55 cant handle the heat from 5.0Ghz." I get that. I have seen the ramp in watts from 4.6 to 4.8. I am sure to 5.0 it is an even larger scale. And if I had been treated with the respect another AMD user thru and thru deserves then this could have been happy fun time. I have seen a number, well 3 posters in particular(none here), that flame AMD at any chance and try to sound like they know all. I called them out for that attitude.
> 
> Ill tell you the same: This forum is for the betterment and furthering of the computing community. We need to support each other and educate more to our ranks. Have you not noticed the trimming of upgrade products in stores? sure they still perservere online but the dumbing down has begun.(here in the US at least) Too much time is wasted on arguments that neither further the cause or help our fellow OCer. Treat each with respect and understand that once upon a time you were an idiot too.


You know what you may be right, your chip may be able to hit 5.0 with the h55. If the rumors about an aircooled Centerion chip are true it may be that AMD has some "super golden" chips that can do 5.0 on a poor cooler and a few got out. Who knows? Can you post a video when you do it? I'm sure that would settle the debate once and for all.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My MoBo makes me cry. Shoulda bought asus or gigabyte. Msi vdroop limits what I can overclock. ( sorry just saw Rangerjr1's 5ghz FX8350)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first post in all this. NOT A TROLL. I was commenting kindly on a fellow AMD FX8350 OC. AND some how started getting the hey you suk posts.(not verbatim)
Click to expand...

Probably had something to do with you refernceing an unproven OC to begin with. We used to have a user who claimed 5Ghz on a 212+, do you believe him too?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> adding a 240 will help a bit but probably not worth the price. As far as adding the gpu's I have a single loop with my 7970s and 8350 at 4.8 with a 280 a 240 and a 120. Temps are to high on core with single loop to hit my 5ghz setting. I would recomend a dool loop to be satisfied, depends on your gpus and what clock aswell mine are maxed.


Thank you.. I really am dabbing into liquid this is my first custom loop so there is a lot of things to learn..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> see this is what I have seen in a lot of threads. People jump to conclusions too quickly and offer unsolicited advice as well. Now don't get me wrong I appreciate the " be careful generally a H55 cant handle the heat from 5.0Ghz." I get that. I have seen the ramp in watts from 4.6 to 4.8. I am sure to 5.0 it is an even larger scale. And if I had been treated with the respect another AMD user thru and thru deserves then this could have been happy fun time. I have seen a number, well 3 posters in particular(none here), that flame AMD at any chance and try to sound like they know all. I called them out for that attitude.
> 
> Ill tell you the same: This forum is for the betterment and furthering of the computing community. We need to support each other and educate more to our ranks. Have you not noticed the trimming of upgrade products in stores? sure they still perservere online but the dumbing down has begun.(here in the US at least) Too much time is wasted on arguments that neither further the cause or help our fellow OCer. Treat each with respect and understand that once upon a time you were an idiot too.


well earlier in this thread was constructive critism and hoping people would prove eachother wrong.. time to time it has gotten derailed.. sadly.. however a lot of things we have seen since day one have back up a lot of the claims that people have had.. more or less all of this is in hopes of being proved wrong.. and a lot of warnings we don't like anyones rig going up in flames ya know.. always a sad story then.. I would say if you are going to try it watch your temps really well.. there is a HUGE voltage barrier after 4.8 and it just goes up from there to a point that you are weighing the cost of cooling vs 100MHz in

what is the VID of your chip.. a lot of times this is a good signature of how it will do during clocking.. I have a high VID and can't get anything 5.07+ stable

and your last sentence i appreciate and i hope this will end this argument.. unless you have images and if it is really to hard to believe a video will help but still again we are all here to help please everyone stop getting offended


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you.. I really am dabbing into liquid this is my first custom loop so there is a lot of things to learn..
> 
> well earlier in this thread was constructive critism and hoping people would prove eachother wrong.. time to time it has gotten derailed.. sadly.. however a lot of things we have seen since day one have back up a lot of the claims that people have had.. more or less all of this is in hopes of being proved wrong.. and a lot of warnings we don't like anyones rig going up in flames ya know.. always a sad story then.. I would say if you are going to try it watch your temps really well.. there is a HUGE voltage barrier after 4.8 and it just goes up from there to a point that you are weighing the cost of cooling vs 100MHz in
> 
> what is the VID of your chip.. a lot of times this is a good signature of how it will do during clocking.. I have a high VID and can't get anything 5.07+ stable
> 
> and your last sentence i appreciate and i hope this will end this argument.. unless you have images and if it is really to hard to believe a video will help but still again we are all here to help please everyone stop getting offended


my vid is 1.288 at 4.6, actually I think is 1.288 at all load ghz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would like to point out that you made zero mention of any "modifications" and said you were going to hit 5Ghz on your cooling, until around 5 posts in.
> 
> Provide all information, or people will use the information available. Not a single one of us saying 5Ghz is impossible on a H55 are wrong. There's isn't even a "generaly" about it, it can not be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Well why didn't I.... because I didn't start out asking how or even saying I would. I did say initially after the attacks that they did not have enough info to make that conclusion. I am in the process of building equiptment to help with overclocks that I would like to sell someday. So maybe that is why I didn't just come out and say what it was. doesn't change the facts before hand. And I never said I would hit 5.0 on a H55 alone.
Click to expand...

You said you would hit 5Ghz.

You have an H55.

You did not mention any other modifications, or that you were going to be getting any new equipment, just that "in two weeks" you would do it.

From the above information, you did in fact claim your H55 was going to do 5Ghz.


----------



## Durquavian

Kinda wish this MoBo had LLC or VDD(I think it is the same or similar). If the voltage fluctuation was only .02 I wouldn't be quite so cautious.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Kinda wish this MoBo had LLC or VDD(I think it is the same or similar). If the voltage fluctuation was only .02 I wouldn't be quite so cautious.


LLC is the control of vDroop/vBoost, using a few settings.

VDDA (also known as PLL) is a voltage controlling the clock of the CPU. Sometimes increasing this voltage will allow you to lower the CPU voltage, allowing for better CPU temps. Generally, this voltage should not pass 2.7v, because the motherboard people label this the "red zone".


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> bet you I will. Seriously you don't have enough info to make that statement about whether I can hit 5ghz with this H55. Maybe your right you cant hit 5ghz with a H55. but I can not right this moment but in about a week or 2 I will and WITH THIS H55.
> 
> It is a sad day today. Usually AMD users are the nice guys. It is usually the intel guys being superior and the like.


Ok so it took me a few posts was having to field hits from all sides. But the fact remains: Did any of you ask how I planned to hit 5.0ghz on a H55? No! you assumed the situation and proceeded with your preconceived notions of how one might hit 5.0 with a H55 alone.

Ask questions If you really want to debate. Get the info upfront so we both can understand how it may or may not be possible. I did mention I hadn't tried it yet. Only got 4.8 Stable.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok so it took me a few posts was having to field hits from all sides. But the fact remains: Did any of you ask how I planned to hit 5.0ghz on a H55? No! you assumed the situation and proceeded with your preconceived notions of how one might hit 5.0 with a H55 alone.
> 
> Ask questions If you really want to debate. Get the info upfront so we both can understand how it may or may not be possible. I did mention I hadn't tried it yet. Only got 4.8 Stable.


Why are you even bothering? Ive said this before. This is worse than going into an intel thread as the only AMD user and claiming your CPU performs better.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> LLC is the control of vDroop/vBoost, using a few settings.
> 
> VDDA (also known as PLL) is a voltage controlling the clock of the CPU. Sometimes increasing this voltage will allow you to lower the CPU voltage, allowing for better CPU temps. Generally, this voltage should not pass 2.7v, because the motherboard people label this the "red zone".


On my old board there was VDD which was the volts supplied to the VRMS or such not the multi. Had to look it up the other day, that old MSI didn't vdroop at all with my phenom 965be at 4.0ghz.

add: I think it had PLL too would have to look


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok so it took me a few posts was having to field hits from all sides. But the fact remains: Did any of you ask how I planned to hit 5.0ghz on a H55? No! you assumed the situation and proceeded with your preconceived notions of how one might hit 5.0 with a H55 alone.
> 
> Ask questions If you really want to debate. Get the info upfront so we both can understand how it may or may not be possible. I did mention I hadn't tried it yet. Only got 4.8 Stable.


i would ask you some questions but now i cant think of anything as you gone on about silly things the last30 posts or so.....ill be sure to ask when i get my pc brain ticking over again


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Now... how much you think adding a second 240rad and a decent pump add to cooling.. or should I only do that when I put my gpu's underwater and what are the best methods to keeping the gpu and cpu cool within one loop?


kll have to look at your build. but more pumps =rredundancy which is just nice. more rads wr
aare always nice too

as far as the rest of tge drama I am asking everyone to stop and grow up a bit. it is sad a nice community like ours has become


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Cleaned and reopened. Okay, let me start by saying that we have rules here that everyone must follow,includuing myself. One of those rules just so happens to be respecting each other and the site. I will repeat again what I have been telling people in other threads. If you see someone breaking the rules, please report it and move on. Don't reply. Otherwise, you'll find yourself in trouble as well.

We are all here because we share a common interest and passion for computers and hardware in general.
Don't call people names just because they are "new". Remember this, we all started off knowing nothing. It is only when our understanding of that particular subject got better and better when we started to dig deeper and deeper and our interest grew more. Be more hospitable rather than being negative all the time.

It would also be appreciated if everyone could watch their language in this thread.Remember, we have a zero tolerance on profanity & swearing in general. Remember, asterisks and other ways to bypass our filter, is still considered swearing.

Anyway, I will say that if people do break the rules again in this thread, I'll start issuing thread bans and each ban will get progressively longer and longer until you won't be allowed in this thread anymore. Now I don't want to reach that perma-ban stage to anyone but I will enforce it when the appropriate time comes.

Thank you

Now let's get back to discussing the thing we all love most.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Great stuff, i will certainly try to not use words that are considered profanity.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> kll have to look at your build. but more pumps =rredundancy which is just nice. more rads wr
> aare always nice too
> 
> as far as the rest of tge drama I am asking everyone to stop and grow up a bit. it is sad a nice community like ours has become


its not for an imediate thing just planning.. before I can do anything too major Ill have to get a full atx case.. I went to my local tigerdirect branch and found out that there are some decent ones from thermaltake and coolermaster around 100 usd so that made me happy and I got to check out the coolermaster xB in person too that case would be an amazing case for a HTC

sadly i must confess ... after all these months have passed... I let a golden chip slip through my hands..

the story is.. I sold my old PC parts and got upgrades as they came in I was doing it so fast that I ended up with a bargan on 2 8350's I had the 1236 and 1237 i ended up keeping the 1237.. after seeing all of these benches after i soon relized that i kept the wrong chip such a sad day indeed.....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> its not for an imediate thing just planning.. before I can do anything too major Ill have to get a full atx case.. I went to my local tigerdirect branch and found out that there are some decent ones from thermaltake and coolermaster around 100 usd so that made me happy and I got to check out the coolermaster xB in person too that case would be an amazing case for a HTC
> 
> sadly i must confess ... after all these months have passed... I let a golden chip slip through my hands..
> 
> the story is.. I sold my old PC parts and got upgrades as they came in I was doing it so fast that I ended up with a bargan on 2 8350's I had the 1236 and 1237 i ended up keeping the 1237.. after seeing all of these benches after i soon relized that i kept the wrong chip such a sad day indeed.....


sorry i was on my phone. ill check you out in a min gotta cook dinner soon or my wife will leave me lol

and meh i dont buy into the batches stuff ppl get lucky thats it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i was on my phone. ill check you out in a min gotta cook dinner soon or my wife will leave me lol
> 
> and meh i dont buy into the batches stuff ppl get lucky thats it


She's using you.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i was on my phone. ill check you out in a min gotta cook dinner soon or my wife will leave me lol
> 
> and meh i dont buy into the batches stuff ppl get lucky thats it


I would say that but if you look at th e trend of these batches they are holding pretty true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> She's using you.


how many cfm are you pushing through those fans on your cpu cooler?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> how many cfm are you pushing through those fans on your cpu cooler?


Too lazy to calculate from cubic meters per hour to cubic feet per minute (Americans...







) But its 115,5 m³/h x 2.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Too lazy to calculate from cubic meters per hour to cubic feet per minute (Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But its 115,5 m³/h x 2.


not too bad.. (Europeans














saying this drinking 500ml of Mexican Coca-cola







)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not too bad.. (Europeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saying this drinking 500ml of Mexican Coca-cola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What now? Mexican Coca-Cola? lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What now? Mexican Coca-Cola? lol


its made with real surgar vs the corn syrup in reg coke


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What now? Mexican Coca-Cola? lol


its cause for some stupid reason American corporate soda companies decided to make the sodas with corn syrup rather than with sugar.. I live close enough to the border of Mexico that it is imported into the united states.. id say about 10 hour drive.. the sugar makes a big difference

but it was an example of I understand metrics as well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> its made with real surgar vs the corn syrup in reg coke


----------



## THC Butterz

been holding off on a upgrade from my 1090t for a while now, bought my 990fx board the first day it was released in preparation for bulldozers outrageous hype but as bulldozer sucked i held off, but now that its been out a while and piledrivers looking good i think its time to jump up. I do have a quick question though, is the 8320 as good as the 8350 just down clocked a bit like the 1090t was just a underclocked 1100t or does the 8350 overclock far better?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> been holding off on a upgrade from my 1090t for a while now, bought my 990fx board the first day it was released in preparation for bulldozers outrageous hype but as bulldozer sucked i held off, but now that its been out a while and piledrivers looking good i think its time to jump up. I do have a quick question though, is the 8320 as good as the 8350 just down clocked a bit like the 1090t was just a underclocked 1100t or does the 8350 overclock far better?


8320 is just clocked a bit lower.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Too lazy to calculate from cubic meters per hour to cubic feet per minute (Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But its 115,5 m³/h x 2.


your fans are 140mm correct?

my sickleflow fans will do 118.4 m³/h, 0 - 69.69 cfm and my Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition will do 140.3 m³/h, 32.5 - 82.6 cfm

i could not get better fans here so think its pretty good for 120mm fans.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> your fans are 140mm correct?
> 
> my sickleflow fans will do 118.4 m³/h, 0 - 69.69 cfm and my Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition will do 140.3 m³/h, 32.5 - 82.6 cfm
> 
> i could not get better fans here so think its pretty good for 120mm fans.


Yes the they move a bit more air but in a concentrated area. Which is useless for large heatsinks. They also make more noise because they spin faster.


----------



## hurricane28

yes because u have a very big cooler.

i only hear my fans when i set them to the max and even than its only the air of course.

also what thermal paste do u use? and is there really a difference u think? i saw prices between 5 up to 20 euro's for thermal paste LOL so it must be pretty good for that price than.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> been holding off on a upgrade from my 1090t for a while now, bought my 990fx board the first day it was released in preparation for bulldozers outrageous hype but as bulldozer sucked i held off, but now that its been out a while and piledrivers looking good i think its time to jump up. I do have a quick question though, is the 8320 as good as the 8350 just down clocked a bit like the 1090t was just a underclocked 1100t or does the 8350 overclock far better?


the answer is yes and no and yes... .

I jumped from an 1100T that would get 4.1 on air.. to the 8350.. a stock 8350 was about the same as a 1100t on 3.8 however the over clock of the 8350 went up way more exponentially.. now the 8320 is just a down clocked version that fits with in the garanteed 125w tdp.. for reason of either higher voltages or too much heat or just needed to fill stock.. I see that you are using a custom loop i would recomend getting the 8350 its only slightly more and you have a better binned chip.. you should be able to hit 5Ghz if done right.

so yes the 8320 is as good 8350 higher binned
yes 8320 is a downclocked version

yes 8350 on most cases will hit a higher OC by 100-400Mhz due to silicon lottery


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> been holding off on a upgrade from my 1090t for a while now, bought my 990fx board the first day it was released in preparation for bulldozers outrageous hype but as bulldozer sucked i held off, but now that its been out a while and piledrivers looking good i think its time to jump up. I do have a quick question though, is the 8320 as good as the 8350 just down clocked a bit like the 1090t was just a underclocked 1100t or does the 8350 overclock far better?


The 8320 is the same as an 8350 clock for clock, but the difference being "most" of the time it requires more voltage to get the same clock as an 8350 thus producing more heat than the 8350. If your wanting a higher clocking chip your "safer" going with an 8350.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> been holding off on a upgrade from my 1090t for a while now, bought my 990fx board the first day it was released in preparation for bulldozers outrageous hype but as bulldozer sucked i held off, but now that its been out a while and piledrivers looking good i think its time to jump up. I do have a quick question though, is the 8320 as good as the 8350 just down clocked a bit like the 1090t was just a underclocked 1100t or does the 8350 overclock far better?


I'm fairly sure I could get my 8320 stable @ 4.9 if I had the right cooling. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes because u have a very big cooler.
> 
> i only hear my fans when i set them to the max and even than its only the air of course.
> 
> also what thermal paste do u use? and is there really a difference u think? i saw prices between 5 up to 20 euro's for thermal paste LOL so it must be pretty good for that price than.


There is a difference in thermal paste. 1-10C. I use Noctua thermal paste.


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6440372

http://valid.canardpc.com/2777318

So far the FX-8320 beats my FX-8350s best scores


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> its not for an imediate thing just planning.. before I can do anything too major Ill have to get a full atx case.. I went to my local tigerdirect branch and found out that there are some decent ones from thermaltake and coolermaster around 100 usd so that made me happy and I got to check out the coolermaster xB in person too that case would be an amazing case for a HTC
> 
> sadly i must confess ... after all these months have passed... I let a golden chip slip through my hands..
> 
> the story is.. I sold my old PC parts and got upgrades as they came in I was doing it so fast that I ended up with a bargan on 2 8350's I had the 1236 and 1237 i ended up keeping the 1237.. after seeing all of these benches after i soon relized that i kept the wrong chip such a sad day indeed.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry i was on my phone. ill check you out in a min gotta cook dinner soon or my wife will leave me lol
> 
> and meh i dont buy into the batches stuff ppl get lucky thats it


yea you dont have a rig in rig builder that i see with water cooling !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> been holding off on a upgrade from my 1090t for a while now, bought my 990fx board the first day it was released in preparation for bulldozers outrageous hype but as bulldozer sucked i held off, but now that its been out a while and piledrivers looking good i think its time to jump up. I do have a quick question though, is the 8320 as good as the 8350 just down clocked a bit like the 1090t was just a underclocked 1100t or does the 8350 overclock far better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6440372
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2777318
> 
> So far the FX-8320 beats my FX-8350s best scores


you have to relize some 8320s are rebranded 8350s sold to keep up with demand maybe you got lucky


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea you dont have a rig in rig builder that i see with water cooling !~
> 
> you have to relize some 8320s are rebranded 8350s sold to keep up with demand maybe you got lucky


Yes i know this, Stock vid voltage for my fx 8350 is 1.363v for cpu and 1.1875v for cpu/nb batch 1237pgn, Stock voltage for my fx 8320 is 1.40v for cpu and 1.225v for cpu/nb batch 1250pgt. But the 8320 requires less voltage for higher clocks, still playing with since i just got it today, trying other ram now. So far so good.


----------



## kwaidonjin

I should be getting my 8350 and my GIGABYTE|GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+, I will be using a Zalman 9500 air cooler, in a thermaltake chaser A31 Case. Any advice for a first time builder??? I have watched a lot of videos so I should be OK. But would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I should be getting my 8350 and my GIGABYTE|GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+, I will be using a Zalman 9500 air cooler, in a thermaltake chaser A31 Case. Any advice for a first time builder??? I have watched a lot of videos so I should be OK. But would appreciate any advice.


just my personal choice- ditch the giga and get a saberkitty. but again that is just my personal bias. giga makes good boards

XD XD XD


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

i have the UD5 and no problems at all rev 1.1

it is known that a lot of boards have the rev 3.0 problem and it is hardware problem not software and it is only when u overclock it so gigabyte will not give any warranty.

for overclocking the gigabyte 990 FXA UD5 is a great board but get the rev 1.1 to be sure because i don't know if the UD5 rev 3.0 has the same problems.

Also the UD3 has less solid caps and smaller heat sinks so the UD5 is a better overclocker. also it has mosfet that will give better temps and better stabillity.

so to say that the UD3 is not good is invalid, it depends on what u want to do with it, if u want the best clocks the UD3 is not that good but if u want small overclock the UD3 is a very good board. but for the highest overclocks the UD5 is the best.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## bond32

I had the ud3 rev 3.0 a week ago. It was an utter nightmare to overclock with. I was about to toss it out the window. Mine required absolutely perfect timing of delete to enter the bios any time the clocks were set higher. I promptly packaged it back up and it was gone.

Do any of you use matlab? I was curious of the 8350's performance with heavy calculations like finite difference or others... I will be using a lot of matlab, im sure the 8350 works perfect just wanted to hear from you guys.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea you dont have a rig in rig builder that i see with water cooling !~
> 
> you have to relize some 8320s are rebranded 8350s sold to keep up with demand maybe you got lucky


sorry i had been lazy the stats were in my sig but my rig itself i just now did


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sorry i had been lazy the stats were in my sig but my rig itself i just now did


with only a 240 extra rads would help a bit for your temps.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with only a 240 extra rads would help a bit for your temps.


im on the edge if i should try to get another chip or try more cooling first... i know that the warmer these chips run the lower they OC but im not sure if i am at a voltage barrier


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im on the edge if i should try to get another chip or try more cooling first... i know that the warmer these chips run the lower they OC but im not sure if i am at a voltage barrier


refresh my memory what volts/temps/speeds are your oc at ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

5.06 at 1.63v 62c core its not a bad OC but the voltage to hit it is high and im not sure if thats due to thermal capacity of the chip being high VID of 1.4 ( creating resistance) or if im limited to voltage


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 5.06 at 1.63v 62c core its not a bad OC but the voltage to hit it is high and im not sure if thats due to thermal capacity of the chip being high VID of 1.4 ( creating resistance) or if im limited to voltage


Is that vcore for your stability with IBT AVX or is that just for normal stability?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 5.06 at 1.63v 62c core its not a bad OC but the voltage to hit it is high and im not sure if thats due to thermal capacity of the chip being high VID of 1.4 ( creating resistance) or if im limited to voltage


all chips hit the voltage wall @~ 4.7ghz it sounds about average to me


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i have the UD5 and no problems at all rev 1.1
> 
> it is known that a lot of boards have the rev 3.0 problem and it is hardware problem not software and it is only when u overclock it so gigabyte will not give any warranty.
> 
> for overclocking the gigabyte 990 FXA UD5 is a great board but get the rev 1.1 to be sure because i don't know if the UD5 rev 3.0 has the same problems.
> 
> Also the UD3 has less solid caps and smaller heat sinks so the UD5 is a better overclocker. also it has mosfet that will give better temps and better stabillity.
> 
> so to say that the UD3 is not good is invalid, it depends on what u want to do with it, if u want the best clocks the UD3 is not that good but if u want small overclock the UD3 is a very good board. but for the highest overclocks the UD5 is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it is not good I said it is a pain in the butt and it is and frankly until Gigabyte wake up and start providing fixes to problems which many customers are complaining about, I won't be recommending any of their boards. The issues with the Rev 3.0 UD3 are well known and have been complained about a lot on the Gigabyte official forums, yet Gigabyte refuse to address the issues via a BIOS update.
> 
> *Also, after doing a great deal of research, there isn't a 990FX board out there which can compete with the Sabretooth Rev 2.0* (other than the Rev 3.0 which is not currently available as far as I am aware - although sample stock has been sent to vendors so it should be available soon).
> 
> So I stand by my previous post about not recommending a UD3 - the damn thing can't even post correct +12V rail voltages which is a real issue when you are trying to troubleshoot. It is not good to have it posting +12V rail at +8V.
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

I know right? I totally don't have a 5Ghz *8320* on my 990FXA-UD3 that benches at 5.2Ghz, and RED totally doesn't hold the record in the club with a 5.3Ghz 8350 on his 990FXA-UD7.









Don't make stuff up because you're annoyed at one revision. Saber is still just an overpriced board for what you get. Besides, there's several people in this very thread who have OC'd on that board. You have to turn HPC off, modify your settings, then turn HPC back on.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know right? I totally don't have a 5Ghz *8320* on my 990FXA-UD3 that benches at 5.2Ghz, and RED totally doesn't hold the record in the club with a 5.3Ghz 8350 on his 990FXA-UD7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make stuff up because you're annoyed at one revision. Saber is still just an overpriced board for what you get. Besides, there's several people in this very thread who have OC'd on that board. You have to turn HPC off, modify your settings, then turn HPC back on.


If you shop around it isnt overpriced lol. I got mine at £125 which is only 25 more than what the M5a99x evo board was priced at







and the amount of coolant that been splashed on it and itstill works is a bonus


----------



## hurricane28

but still, gigabyte is the best to go for especially with overclocks they always clock well (depending on the revision of course)

also i personally like the gigabyte esthetics more than Asus.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> but still, gigabyte is the best to go for especially with overclocks they always clock well (depending on the revision of course)
> 
> also i personally like the gigabyte esthetics more than Asus.


well im there other way lol
I like asus bios to gigabytes easier to understand and navigate through and i dont mind what colour a board is in ya cant see most of it when its in case anyhow


----------



## hurricane28

well to say gigabyte is crap or Asus is crap is just irrelevant because they both make great boards only i choose the gigabyte because i like the esthetics more than asus, also i looked the performance price range so over here gigabyte is the best option.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well to say gigabyte is crap or Asus is crap is just irrelevant because they both make great boards only i choose the gigabyte because i like the esthetics more than asus, also i looked the performance price range so over here gigabyte is the best option.


Sabertooth 990FX R.1 Master-race reporting in


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is that vcore for your stability with IBT AVX or is that just for normal stability?


for stablitiy AVX high testing.. I needed to do that since I encode and Crysis 3 loves to ues all cores and pushes the cpu a good chunk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If you shop around it isnt overpriced lol. I got mine at £125 which is only 25 more than what the M5a99x evo board was priced at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the amount of coolant that been splashed on it and itstill works is a bonus


I got my saber r2.0 for 189 usd with 8GB ripjaw 1600 ram which I sold for 45 bucks so i made out only spending 154 on the board.. which was nothing cause i sold my GD65 for 80 ( lost 20 bucks) and sold my m5a88v-evo for 110 so mathwise 154-110 = 44 + 20 = 64 not to shabby for an upgrade







Not to mention I sold my 1100t for 160 which paid all but 40 bucks on my 8350.. however I made other deals and wound up with a second 8350 and sold that which covered the gap of cost for the above YAY FREE


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know right? I totally don't have a 5Ghz *8320* on my 990FXA-UD3 that benches at 5.2Ghz, and RED totally doesn't hold the record in the club with a 5.3Ghz 8350 on his 990FXA-UD7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make stuff up because you're annoyed at one revision. Saber is still just an overpriced board for what you get. Besides, there's several people in this very thread who have OC'd on that board. You have to turn HPC off, modify your settings, then turn HPC back on.
> 
> 
> 
> If you shop around it isnt overpriced lol. I got mine at £125 which is only 25 more than what the M5a99x evo board was priced at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the amount of coolant that been splashed on it and itstill works is a bonus
Click to expand...

"Shop arround" means nothing, it applies to everything. My UD3 cost $100 USD due to MicroCenter's $40 off the motherboard with a compatible CPU deal, does that mean the motherboard cost that much for everyone else?

And Giga puts an entire extra layer of PCB on the board just so the copper doesn't show through the paint (everyone should do this always), it actually has a better "oops I poured liquid on it" life expectancy.









EDIT: Then again, I guess the Z77 Saber beats us all what with having that plastic shell.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Shop arround" means nothing, it applies to everything. My UD3 cost $100 USD due to MicroCenter's $40 off the motherboard with a compatible CPU deal, does that mean the motherboard cost that much for everyone else?
> 
> And Giga puts an entire extra layer of PCB on the board just so the copper doesn't show through the paint (everyone should do this always), it actually has a better "oops I poured liquid on it" life expectancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Then again, I guess the Z77 Saber beats us all what with having that plastic shell.


I loved my UD3, but it was rev1.0 so no LLC. I shorted the bios chip lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Shop arround" means nothing, it applies to everything. My UD3 cost $100 USD due to MicroCenter's $40 off the motherboard with a compatible CPU deal, does that mean the motherboard cost that much for everyone else?
> 
> And Giga puts an entire extra layer of PCB on the board just so the copper doesn't show through the paint (everyone should do this always), it actually has a better "oops I poured liquid on it" life expectancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Then again, I guess the Z77 Saber beats us all what with having that plastic shell.


well at this point the ud5 is 10 bucks cheaper than the sabertooth within similar specs.. both are still competitive.. but i will agree that the ud5 seems just a little bit more appealing however onething that has rang over and over is people have issues with certain revisions of the boards and bios's as for the sabertooth all seems to be pretty solid and not having to worry about which revision you get

so all in all they each have their pros and cons and are pretty competative to each other

EDIT to respond to your edit haha: anyone ever figure out why ASUS left AMD out of that wonderful shell its soo pretty


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Shop arround" means nothing, it applies to everything. My UD3 cost $100 USD due to MicroCenter's $40 off the motherboard with a compatible CPU deal, does that mean the motherboard cost that much for everyone else?
> 
> And Giga puts an entire extra layer of PCB on the board just so the copper doesn't show through the paint (everyone should do this always), it actually has a better "oops I poured liquid on it" life expectancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Then again, I guess the Z77 Saber beats us all what with having that plastic shell.
> 
> 
> 
> well at this point the ud5 is 10 bucks cheaper than the sabertooth within similar specs.. both are still competitive.. but i will agree that the ud5 seems just a little bit more appealing however onething that has rang over and over is people have issues with certain revisions of the boards and bios's as for the sabertooth all seems to be pretty solid and not having to worry about which revision you get
> 
> *so all in all they each have their pros and cons and are pretty competative to each other*
Click to expand...

Bingo.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> for stablitiy AVX high testing.. I needed to do that since I encode and Crysis 3 loves to ues all cores and pushes the cpu a good chunk
> I got my saber r2.0 for 189 usd with 8GB ripjaw 1600 ram which I sold for 45 bucks so i made out only spending 154 on the board.. which was nothing cause i sold my GD65 for 80 ( lost 20 bucks) and sold my m5a88v-evo for 110 so mathwise 154-110 = 44 + 20 = 64 not to shabby for an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention I sold my 1100t for 160 which paid all but 40 bucks on my 8350.. however I made other deals and wound up with a second 8350 and sold that which covered the gap of cost for the above YAY FREE :
> 
> 
> P


Avx ibt stresses so much more for what any game needs lol. i play crysis 3 on sli and i encode video too.....avx ibt just uses a ton of vcore more than anything else i know and i mean prime too lol i can [email protected] with less vcore than ibt

avx ibt is great for temps but not so great on the volts....dont just stay there, u can try alot lower than what ya got and i bet itll do better

also dont 4get 4.9 isnt that far from 5ghz lol. volts and the temp difference will be massive for u

im ibt avx stable [email protected] volts compared to 1.578 for 5ghz

and temp difference is around 15C full load


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Avx ibt stresses so much more for what any game needs lol. i play crysis 3 on sli and i encode video too.....avx ibt just uses a ton of vcore more than anything else i know and i mean prime too lol i can [email protected] with less vcore than ibt
> 
> avx ibt is great for temps but not so great on the volts....dont just stay there, u can try alot lower than what ya got and i bet itll do better
> 
> also dont 4get 4.9 isnt that far from 5ghz lol. volts and the temp difference will be massive for u
> 
> im ibt avx stable [email protected] volts compared to 1.578 for 5ghz
> 
> and temp difference is around 15C full load


yeah i know that..l however if i drop my volts then I get BSOD's so its not just AVX that is doing it.. i just have a higher voltage chip its great on temps.. it all goes back to they silicon lottery this chip is better for top end air coolers but i wanted to play with water and got a couple hundred MHz out of it and it opened up to being able to expand.. so when the time comes I can eventually go with streamroller or what I choose and not have to worry about my cooling


----------



## Mega Man

ok guys new problem. only happens when i am watching either flash or silverlight.

cpu freezes and if i reset pc via reset button wont post. led is on the cpu, however if i shut it off by removing power ( pick your way holding down power button switch on psu ect ) it boots fine unit is now 100% stable in avx

any ideas cause i am stumped ...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok guys new problem. only happens when i am watching either flash or silverlight.
> 
> cpu freezes and if i reset pc via reset button wont post. led is on the cpu, however if i shut it off by removing power ( pick your way holding down power button switch on psu ect ) it boots fine unit is now 100% stable in avx
> 
> any ideas cause i am stumped ...


video drivers?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Sabertooth 990FX R.1 Master-race reporting in


i love my UD5 and yes u cant see it but thats the thing is it, because 4.8 or 5.0 ghz is not really a big of a difference it is nice for benchmarks but do u really feel the extra power? NO

but i do have window now in my case so when i want to i can go look at my board









but i must say i am still have to find the sweet spot of it, because FSB to 251 and 5ghz at 1.568 is a little too high if u ask me and even my h100i don't like that very well because he rewarded me with an 60+C so i have to work on that maybe buy 2 more of my fans an push pull or i have to wait until the Cooler master eisberg 240 prestige comes out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i love my UD5 and yes u cant see it but thats the thing is it, because 4.8 or 5.0 ghz is not really a big of a difference it is nice for benchmarks but do u really feel the extra power? NO
> 
> but i do have window now in my case so when i want to i can go look at my board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i must say i am still have to find the sweet spot of it, because FSB to 251 and 5ghz at 1.568 is a little too high if u ask me and even my h100i don't like that very well because he rewarded me with an 60+C so i have to work on that maybe buy 2 more of my fans an push pull or i have to wait until the Cooler master eisberg 240 prestige comes out.


getting 2 more fans will help.. and as far as voltage its about right on target between the zones if you read what i have been posing you will notice the same things also in comparisons to VIDs it all is linear to from low to high VIDs


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> video drivers?


that was my original thought.... but why whould it make me not post. only if the pc freezes do i have that problem if i press reset normally it posts fine...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that was my original thought.... but why whould it make me not post. only if the pc freezes do i have that problem if i press reset normally it posts fine...


could be a little memory overclock thats too high? that could freeze your pc too


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> getting 2 more fans will help.. and as far as voltage its about right on target between the zones if you read what i have been posing you will notice the same things also in comparisons to VIDs it all is linear to from low to high VIDs


yes it probably is but i am honestly not that impressed by the h100i i had a lot of issues with it and called corsair for some new fans but they are exactly the same LOL

and what Ive heard the cooler master eisberg 240 and even the 360 is much better at cooling they say at least 10c so maybe i go with that or i buy some more fans and look how does it perform than and if that's not good i go for the cooler master.

also i need to order some better thermal paste because my Cooler master high performance is not that good as they say it does.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that was my original thought.... but why whould it make me not post. only if the pc freezes do i have that problem if i press reset normally it posts fine...


i have seen drivers do weird things, like mine used to restart my computer during sleep.. but also check gertrudes sugestion
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> could be a little memory overclock thats too high? that could freeze your pc too


agreed ive seen timings being too tight causing an issue like that,, well personally on my ram that is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it probably is but i am honestly not that impressed by the h100i i had a lot of issues with it and called corsair for some new fans but they are exactly the same LOL
> 
> and what Ive heard the cooler master eisberg 240 and even the 360 is much better at cooling they say at least 10c so maybe i go with that or i buy some more fans and look how does it perform than and if that's not good i go for the cooler master.
> 
> also i need to order some better thermal paste because my Cooler master high performance is not that good as they say it does.


heck might as well go for a custom loop.. but then again some people don't like messing with those


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok guys new problem. only happens when i am watching either flash or silverlight.
> 
> cpu freezes and if i reset pc via reset button wont post. led is on the cpu, however if i shut it off by removing power ( pick your way holding down power button switch on psu ect ) it boots fine unit is now 100% stable in avx
> 
> any ideas cause i am stumped ...


Update and/or remove silverlight.

I swear that's the worse cause of problems ever.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i have seen drivers do weird things, like mine used to restart my computer during sleep.. but also check gertrudes sugestion
> agreed ive seen timings being too tight causing an issue like that,, well personally on my ram that is
> heck might as well go for a custom loop.. but then again some people don't like messing with those


yes that is sort of a custom loop u can add bigger rads or cool VGA card too.

i will see what i want and what is the best way to go.

first i try some other thermal compound and maybe some other fans and if that not helps i go look further.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes that is sort of a custom loop u can add bigger rads or cool VGA card too.
> 
> i will see what i want and what is the best way to go.
> 
> first i try some other thermal compound and maybe some other fans and if that not helps i go look further.


for TIM i had played with liquid ultra.. that stuff is pricey but really good.. other than that AS5 for me i just can't seem to find anything that does anything better enough to worry about.. and sometimes a reseat helps too


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> for TIM i had played with liquid ultra.. that stuff is pricey but really good.. other than that AS5 for me i just can't seem to find anything that does anything better enough to worry about.. and sometimes a reseat helps too


hm oke i will order that tomorrow with some more fans so i am curious if that TIM is really that good as they say and it will make a difference. thnx for the tip


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hm oke i will order that tomorrow with some more fans so i am curious if that TIM is really that good as they say and it will make a difference. thnx for the tip


id say its about 3/4 of how good they say it is.. but still is good.. the issue with TIM is that depending on what your setup is and how efficient your cooler is also plays a huge factor.. also by reading on here it seems that it is easy to get an angle on the h100/i's just because of how they are mounted.. so make sure you check that too.. Those added fans will help. my raystorm has a similar setup as the h100i and i can tell you having 2 addition fans does make for a difference in temps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> id say its about 3/4 of how good they say it is.. but still is good.. the issue with TIM is that depending on what your setup is and how efficient your cooler is also plays a huge factor.. also by reading on here it seems that it is easy to get an angle on the h100/i's just because of how they are mounted.. so make sure you check that too.. Those added fans will help. my raystorm has a similar setup as the h100i and i can tell you having 2 addition fans does make for a difference in temps


I use and prefer AS5 too. Though mx-4 is pretty close to it. Gotta try liquid Ultra too but bit pricey


----------



## hurricane28

yes but it is not only the fans because no matter what fans u are mounting if the pump is not circulate the water faster it will give not much of an improvement. also i can't imagine how to mount the cooler wrong because when i mount it and tighten up the screws it will fit in place and i make sure they are tighten equal so there is no unusual stress at the block or the socket.

but it seems odd i guess for that kind of cooler to get that high temps with that voltage so i will take a closer look when i get the extra fans and the other paste.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it probably is but i am honestly not that impressed by the h100i i had a lot of issues with it and called corsair for some new fans but they are exactly the same LOL
> 
> and what Ive heard the cooler master eisberg 240 and even the 360 is much better at cooling they say at least 10c so maybe i go with that or i buy some more fans and look how does it perform than and if that's not good i go for the cooler master.
> 
> also i need to order some better thermal paste because my Cooler master high performance is not that good as they say it does.


Issues??? With CORSAIR H100??? IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes but it is not only the fans because no matter what fans u are mounting if the pump is not circulate the water faster it will give not much of an improvement. also i can't imagine how to mount the cooler wrong because when i mount it and tighten up the screws it will fit in place and i make sure they are tighten equal so there is no unusual stress at the block or the socket.
> 
> but it seems odd i guess for that kind of cooler to get that high temps with that voltage so i will take a closer look when i get the extra fans and the other paste.


doesnt matter how fast a pump can go the end result is always the same. A 750l pump can perform just as good as a 1500ltr one with regarding temps

The trick is in the tubing and fittings u use and rads. fatter tubes and fatter barbs can perform much better than thinner ones as with the rads

Pump doesnt come into it as much as you are making out


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I use and prefer AS5 too. Though mx-4 is pretty close to it. Gotta try liquid Ultra too but bit pricey


I hate AS5. MX-2 for life. It's still available and dirt cheap, and it spreads super easy and doesn't dry out over time like AS5.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I hate AS5. MX-2 for life. It's still available and dirt cheap, and it spreads super easy and doesn't dry out over time like AS5.


Mines never on long on enough to dry out,









im always testing some crap or another TIM a few months down the line....its like OCD









Edit: Yuck you are intel what ya doing in here....bugger off


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I hate AS5. MX-2 for life. It's still available and dirt cheap, and it spreads super easy and doesn't dry out over time like AS5.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines never on long on enough to dry out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im always testing some crap or another TIM a few months down the line....its like OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yuck you are intel what ya doing in here....bugger off
Click to expand...

Aww, be nice, he read the whooooole thread.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> doesnt matter how fast a pump can go the end result is always the same. A 750l pump can perform just as good as a 1500ltr one with regarding temps
> 
> The trick is in the tubing and fittings u use and rads. fatter tubes and fatter barbs can perform much better than thinner ones as with the rads
> 
> Pump doesnt come into it as much as you are making out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Issues??? With CORSAIR H100??? IMPOSSIBLE!!!


LOL well u know that there are a lot of people have problems with corsair and i have the h100i not the h100.
the service is pretty good to be honest but i want a good product with good service but well see.

ye well the difference between the h100 and the h100i is absolute minimum it performs better but only just.
and yes the thicker the rad the better it cools obviously because he surface is bigger so it can draw more heat from the block.
like i said i have some good quiet fans on it and i need some other fans with that paste and i will see how it goes.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Aww, be nice, he read the whooooole thread.


dammit man im sorry. i should think b4 i type.........we could of kept him as a pet!!


----------



## jsc1973

Better cooling is working wonders for this 8350. I couldn't get it past 4.4 stable at any voltage with the Hyper 212, even with two fans. I replaced it with a Heligon HE01 last night, let it run overnight for the TIM to set, and so far, so good. Seems to be fully stable at just over 4.8, temps in the mid 50s.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Better cooling is working wonders for this 8350. I couldn't get it past 4.4 stable at any voltage with the Hyper 212, even with two fans. I replaced it with a Heligon HE01 last night, let it run overnight for the TIM to set, and so far, so good. Seems to be fully stable at just over 4.8, temps in the mid 50s.


Aye the Evo isnt up to scratch on these 8 cores. What would you expect with a 40$ cooler lol









Nice temps on your 4.8 too its about inline what i had with the NH D14

Edit: i see your HT link is low any reason you got it that low?

stock is 2600


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye the Evo isnt up to scratch on these 8 cores. What would you expect with a 40$ cooler lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps on your 4.8 too its about inline what i had with the NH D14
> 
> Edit: i see your HT link is low any reason you got it that low?
> 
> stock is 2600


Does the HT link give any performance increase at all??? Mine is at 2.8-2.9


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Does the HT link give any performance increase at all??? Mine is at 2.8-2.9


a little for single gpu but best for 2+


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Does the HT link give any performance increase at all??? Mine is at 2.8-2.9


If you got dual+ gfx cards its quite the boost


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Mines never on long on enough to dry out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im always testing some crap or another TIM a few months down the line....its like OCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Yuck you are intel what ya doing in here....bugger off


Lol I had an 8350 if only for a few days, I should be allowed in here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dammit man im sorry. i should think b4 i type.........we could of kept him as a pet!!


Works for me I guess lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I should be getting my 8350 and my GIGABYTE|GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+, I will be using a Zalman 9500 air cooler, in a thermaltake chaser A31 Case. Any advice for a first time builder??? I have watched a lot of videos so I should be OK. But would appreciate any advice.


You most likely will not get above 4.8 GHz on air. A good water cooler in many, but not all cases, get you up to 5.0 GHZ. The rest depends on the thermal and voltage qualities of your individual chip.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Lol I had an 8350 if only for a few days, I should be allowed in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me I guess lol


Oh ok then you can come in









we could possibly try some cross-faction relations to try and calm the war









Can i ask why u only had the 8350 a few days?


----------



## fabiovtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok guys new problem. only happens when i am watching either flash or silverlight.
> 
> cpu freezes and if i reset pc via reset button wont post. led is on the cpu, however if i shut it off by removing power ( pick your way holding down power button switch on psu ect ) it boots fine unit is now 100% stable in avx
> 
> any ideas cause i am stumped ...


Do you have CPU LLC in auto or extreme? change it and try again

ps:same problem with flash flayer...100% stable oc but freeze in flash player if load line calibration is auto or extreme
dont know why...i have asus m5a97 evo


----------



## EliteReplay

Are there any news on FX8550? or something like that? i hope AMD release another CPU before BF4 comes out... im planning to replace my FX8150.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Are there any news on FX8550? or something like that? i hope AMD release another CPU before BF4 comes out... im planning to replace my FX8150.


Only news out of AMD recently is Malta.


----------



## cssorkinman

FX-XTR8850K 8 true cores with quadrathreading codename - Intelinator - featuring backward compatibility to socket A ( the pins retract like a switchblade - mem controller for all DDR ) 45 watts 5 Ghz stock 6 ghz turbo. 100% gain in IPC. Price at release $225

All information in this post is either top secret or a complete fabrication , I pray to all that is good that you are wise enough to know which


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FX-XTR8850K 8 true cores with quadrathreading codename - Intelinator - featuring backward compatibility to socket A ( the pins retract like a switchblade - mem controller for all DDR ) 45 watts 5 Ghz stock 6 ghz turbo. 100% gain in IPC. Price at release $225
> 
> All information in this post is either top secret or a complete fabrication , I pray to all that is good that you are wise enough to know which


Hmmm pass the moonshine there John-Boy


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hmmm pass the moonshine there John-Boy


Heheh sure thing Jim-bob, just don't let Grandpa catch us or he will be powerful upset!

On a serious note, you brought up a good point about pumps a while back. There is a point at which the speed of the flow does not improve the ability of the cooler to work. If the coolant is saturated with heat, that heat makes its way back to the cooling plate that much quicker. Lots of things going on in that loop.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heheh sure thing Jim-bob, just don't let Grandpa catch us or he will be powerful upset!
> 
> On a serious note, you brought up a good point about pumps a while back. There is a point at which the speed of the flow does not improve the ability of the cooler to work. If the coolant is saturated with heat, that heat makes its way back to the cooling plate that much quicker. Lots of things going on in that loop.


Aye, i found this out to my extra cost lol. i lost more heat through using thicker tubing and bigger barbs then i did buying the new pump n res







My thicker rad was alright til i broke it lol now i just use push/pull and it works just as good as the other rad


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> could be a little memory overclock thats too high? that could freeze your pc too


nah it is at stock. just recently started having it too so i dont think it is my memory, but it is possible
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Update and/or remove silverlight.
> 
> I swear that's the worse cause of problems ever.


i know but i love meh netflix
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes that is sort of a custom loop u can add bigger rads or cool VGA card too.
> 
> i will see what i want and what is the best way to go.
> 
> first i try some other thermal compound and maybe some other fans and if that not helps i go look further.


i like mx4 cheap and no set time, let alone not conductive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes but it is not only the fans because no matter what fans u are mounting if the pump is not circulate the water faster it will give not much of an improvement. also i can't imagine how to mount the cooler wrong because when i mount it and tighten up the screws it will fit in place and i make sure they are tighten equal so there is no unusual stress at the block or the socket.
> 
> but it seems odd i guess for that kind of cooler to get that high temps with that voltage so i will take a closer look when i get the extra fans and the other paste.


thanks for bringing this up. usually it isnt the pump, in all actuality is is the lack of ability to reject heat, believe me or not push pull will not help that much either it really is dependent on the rad. the cheap rads are not as good as the pricy ones and for ~100 you think you are getting a pricy one? bigger hoses/ fittings do help though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> doesnt matter how fast a pump can go the end result is always the same. A 750l pump can perform just as good as a 1500ltr one with regarding temps
> 
> The trick is in the tubing and fittings u use and rads. fatter tubes and fatter barbs can perform much better than thinner ones as with the rads
> 
> Pump doesnt come into it as much as you are making out


+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Lol I had an 8350 if only for a few days, I should be allowed in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me I guess lol


as i said welcome glad to have you. as long as the ppl with intel are not spreading the my intels better crap then idc who is in here. you have your cpu ill keep mine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabiovtec*
> 
> Do you have CPU LLC in auto or extreme? change it and try again
> 
> ps:same problem with flash flayer...100% stable oc but freeze in flash player if load line calibration is auto or extreme
> dont know why...i have asus m5a97 evo


ok llc adds voltage it does not automatically adjust for your vdrop, by adding volts it does compensate for it. idk the exact levels but @ high it is about even with voltage drop ultra high and extreme over volts ( obviously extreme overvolts alot more )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye, i found this out to my extra cost lol. i lost more heat through using thicker tubing and bigger barbs then i did buying the new pump n res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thicker rad was alright til i broke it lol now i just use push/pull and it works just as good as the other rad


res just adds capacity the more liquid in your loop the longer it takes for the water to stabilize. it will not help lower temps in long term loads, just keep them lower in short term loads. think about it, nothing in a res rejects heat. but it does hold more water to take longer to get to temp then without it.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Are there any news on FX8550? or something like that? i hope AMD release another CPU before BF4 comes out... im planning to replace my FX8150.


If im not mistaken I believe that steamroller was due out before the end of the year And Excavator by 2014. Is that about right?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Hello and Goodmorning Vishera owners









I recently builded my rig and i have some issues , i took some time to read the most of the pages here but im still a bit confused, it would be nice if with your help i can make my rig better than it is now.

let me tell you my hardware if that helps you make some thoughts of what can help me out.

cpu : fx-8350
cooler : nh-d14
mobo : Asus m5a99x evo rev.2
psu : Corsair builder series cx750w
ddr3 : hyperx kingston 1600mhz
vga : sapphire 7870 xt
case : overseer rx-i snow edition (3 in take fans - 3 out)

My overclocks where 4.5ghz 1.416voltage prime95 stable for some hours, LLC on ultra high CPU/NB 2600 cpu/nb voltage auto. HT/Link 2600 , ram timings all manual 9-9-9-24 so as voltage 1.65v.
my temps at full load after the prime 95 test was 61celsius max and that is my main issue.

My current overclock is 4.4ghz 1.368voltage stable with prime 95 for at least 2 hours on large fpt stress test. LLC on ultra high again cpu/nb 2600 - voltage auto HT/Link 2600, again ram timings manual inserted so as voltage.
temps with this overclock at max load was 51celsius after the 2 hours of prime 95.

My issue is those high temps at 4.5ghz , i mean i would be more than happy if i had 4.5ghz and lower temps cuz this cooler nh-d14 is been reported as one of the best air coolers in the market.

Maybe i do something wrong here? im not very expirienced overclockers and i could use some help , maybe i got defective cooler? is my temps normal?

I have made a proper instalation of the cooler, a small dot of TIM in the center of the cpu 4-5mm diameter, all the screws tighted when i couldnt tight them more.

I want at least 4.5ghz with lower temps and i will be more than happy, is it possible?

I really need the help guys , as i have contact with Noctua and they told me they have sended me an extra fan mounting kit to add another one fan for triple fan use, but that might lower the temps by 1 maybe 2 celsius , when others have achiev higher overclock with to 4.7ghz with the temps that i get at 4.5ghz :S

Im waiting forward for your advices and your suggestions.

Sincerely yours, Dimitris from Greece.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye the Evo isnt up to scratch on these 8 cores. What would you expect with a 40$ cooler lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps on your 4.8 too its about inline what i had with the NH D14
> 
> Edit: i see your HT link is low any reason you got it that low?
> 
> stock is 2600


Well, I didn't expect it to do any better. I typically ran at 4.3 with that cooler, which it would do at stock, and left it at that. It was a lapped 212 Plus that I had added a second fan to for push-pull, and which saw me run a 1035T at a 1 GHz overclock for a year with no problems. I never seriously expect to go higher than 4.3-4.4 on that cooler. Don't even need to, but I wanted to see what this chip could do. Hence the Heligon.

I'm still tweaking the setup, and right now I've got it backed down to 4.6 at 1.43v. I may add a second 140mm fan to the Heligon and go for 5 later this week, when I have the time to play with it.

It's noticeably faster at 4.8 than at 4.3. Cinebench score went up from 7.24 to 8.08.

I also ran this 15-year-old benchmark just to see what haywire result it would generate...











It maxed out the CPU benchmarks, missed half of the RAM, and obviously has no idea what version of Windows or what kind of video card it's running on.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You most likely will not get above 4.8 GHz on air. A good water cooler in many, but not all cases, get you up to 5.0 GHZ. The rest depends on the thermal and voltage qualities of your individual chip.


Would getting that high improve gaming at all???


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Would getting that high improve gaming at all???


I imagine the point of diminishing returns would come in. Aka: the gains you get from 3.4 to 4.0 on a particular game that utilizes CPU a fair amount would prob be a bit higher than what you would get from 4.0 to 4.6. Of course there is also other parts that might attribute to bottlenecking making a particular level of CPU speed a max-benefit point.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Are there any news on FX8550? or something like that? i hope AMD release another CPU before BF4 comes out... im planning to replace my FX8150.
> 
> 
> 
> If im not mistaken I believe that steamroller was due out before the end of the year And Excavator by 2014. Is that about right?
Click to expand...

Kinda-sorta. Steamroller server chips are supposed to be out end of this year with theories of consumer chips at beginning of 2013. I myself still say mid 2013 or by end of Q3 '13.


----------



## hurricane28

hi all,

i have tried to OC the CPUNB to 2510 and the HT link to set to 3010 but i don't seems to get stable at that CPUNB overclock even on 1.4 volts.

so what are your CPUNB at and what voltages? and do i need to set the HT link voltage as well or?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hi all,
> 
> i have tried to OC the CPUNB to 2510 and the HT link to set to 3010 but i don't seems to get stable at that CPUNB overclock even on 1.4 volts.
> 
> so what are your CPUNB at and what voltages? and do i need to set the HT link voltage as well or?


HT links are very finnicky above 2800. Lower it a bit.


----------



## hurricane28

oke i had it on 2510 too and the CPUNB on 2510 and after a while it is getting unstable when i play games.

i think its the CPUNB that is the pain here, bu ti have it running at 1.46 volts so that is more then enough.

when i put it to 2250 no problems so maybe 5ghz and 2510 CPUNB is too much?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Would getting that high improve gaming at all???


There is I still see a difference between 4.9 and 5 although minor going up to 4.8 helps greatly for gaming as it boosts the singlethreaded operations.. and at 5 it is about the same single threaded as a 3770 stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> HT links are very finnicky above 2800. Lower it a bit.


agreed and you really don't need it that high until you add a 3rd or 4th card as long as its above the ram speed you are good to go


----------



## hurricane28

set it back at 2250 i can't get stable at 2510 CPUNB i did not know it was such a pain to overclock the AMD stuff.

the temps are way too high so i set it back to 4.8 im done with max overclocks because it gives me no more than instability and way too high temps

even with this h100i i cant even pull 5ghz, my hyper 212EVO could even handle 4.6 so this is a piece of...

i don't understand how people get stable at 5ghz and still get low temps with the h100 or h100i or even air cooling. it really pisses me off.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> set it back at 2250 i can't get stable at 2510 CPUNB i did not know it was such a pain to overclock the AMD stuff.
> 
> the temps are way too high so i set it back to 4.8 im done with max overclocks because it gives me no more than instability and way too high temps
> 
> even with this h100i i cant even pull 5ghz, my hyper 212EVO could even handle 4.6 so this is a piece of...
> 
> i don't understand how people get stable at 5ghz and still get low temps with the h100 or h100i or even air cooling. it really pisses me off.


Well who told you Hydros are good? Also why do you think there is a guarantee your chip would do well?

Also you're probably running 200 FSB and only increasing multiplier, and ive said that increasing FSB can help but no one wants to listen.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2779103


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oke i had it on 2510 too and the CPUNB on 2510 and after a while it is getting unstable when i play games.
> 
> i think its the CPUNB that is the pain here, bu ti have it running at 1.46 volts so that is more then enough.
> 
> when i put it to 2250 no problems so maybe 5ghz and 2510 CPUNB is too much?


Wait.. You have 1.46 volts on CPUNB?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well who told you Hydros are good? Also why do you think there is a guarantee your chip would do well?
> 
> Also you're probably running 200 FSB and only increasing multiplier, and ive said that increasing FSB can help but no one wants to listen.


if u look over the internet they should perform pretty good with some good fans, well i have good fans some of the best fans u can get for radiator and still have high temps.

i think the TIM that i reapplied need to settle first to get some good temps i guess, i cleaned the cpu and block with alcohol so that is not the problem.

also i was reading a post on here that the block can be a pain because a lot of people have the same issue because of misplaced the seating, well i can't understand how and why u can mount the block wrong because when u tighten it it is getting in place and i have taken a good look and it is exactly above the cpu and i tighten it well.

and no i am running 251 FSB otherwise i could not run my RAM at 2008.

and i did some benchmarks with 3d mark 11 with no problems only when i increase the CPUNB i get instability even at 1.4 volts so or the CPU is not that good or the cooler is wasted, so i need a lot of research on what is going on here.


----------



## Krusher33

Hurricane, adding volts to the CPU/NB will only increase temps. You only need to be at 2600 HT and 2200 NB unless you're running multiple cards.


----------



## hurricane28

nope i have not sickleflows anymore that one is sitting on the GPU blowing on the CPU socket.

i have Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition with 55.2 - 140.3 m³/h, 32.5 - 82.6 cfm those are the best quiet fans i could find instead of the sickleflows.

i can get the Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12BBAP-31 with 0 - 255 m³/h, 0 - 150.1 cfm but that is ear deafening LOL

and my shark fans are better than the corsair standard fans but i will do a test later on after dinner and mount my 4 corsair fans in push pull and see how that performs just to be sure.

and yes i had 1.4V CPUNB why? i was reading on here that's a good voltage for overclocking the CPUNB but yes it is a little on the high side but f the temps are good than it is ok, but my temps are not ok so i think i will let it at stock 2250 or go custom loop with mobo coolers but i could not find it for my motherboard yet.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> and yes i had 1.4V CPUNB why? i was reading on here that's a good voltage for overclocking the CPUNB but yes it is a little on the high side but f the temps are good than it is ok, but my temps are not ok so i think i will let it at stock 2250 or go custom loop with mobo coolers but i could not find it for my motherboard yet.


You thought 1.4V is good? ITS BAD! Put it to 1.175 volts.


----------



## hurricane28

yep i did and it is stock now and get blue screens and the temps are way too high when i test it with aida64 FPU test it is hitting immediately 80c

the vcore is set to 1.568 so that should be enough to get 5ghz stable but no luck at all.

so i guess my chip is not that good like my other one was, maybe i go back to the store again and get me another chip LOL


----------



## bond32

1.175 is too low for the CPUNB. 1.175 should be for the NB itself. 1.3 is what I found was the upper limit for the 6300, may be higher for the 8350. In the guide it says 1.25-1.3.


----------



## Durquavian

I'd recommend OCing one piece at a time. CPU till stable then OC memory/cpu-NB then....


----------



## bond32

For the 6300 I had to up the CPUNB voltage to stabilize the cpu itself... could be different like I said for others. Could also be that my ram is 2133...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> For the 6300 I had to up the CPUNB voltage to stabilize the cpu itself... could be different like I said for others. Could also be that my ram is 2133...


1.175 is not too low. Its good enough for stock.


----------



## bond32

Stock CPUNB is 1.2-1.25 I believe... correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Stock CPUNB is 1.2-1.25 I believe... correct me if I'm wrong.


Its 1.175...

If its on auto ASUS will put it on 1.4V because it thinks 1.4 is acceptable. 1.175 works on stock CPUNB speeds.


----------



## Vencenzo

On the Cpu/NB voltage subject:
Asus is little over generous with it's voltage for stability sometimes. I've noticed this to be the case since the 1055t.

I have built 5x 8350 rigs for my friends now. Asus Crosshair/ asus saber/asrock exetreme9 mobos only.
I highly recommend the formula-z, but you need to find your min stable voltage before you start ocing on any of them.

None required more than 1.25 Cpu/NB (LLC auto/high) on any multi/fsb OC up to 4.7.
My personal rig has a HT2571/NB2571 @ 1.235 Cpu/NB (LLC auto).
233 FSB
vcore 1.356 @ 4.675

Why is this relevant?
I noticed each time that when I go from 4.4 to 4.6 with FSB OC I can reach stability in two ways.
1. Bump Cpu/NB until 1.3-1.35, vcore hovering around 1.332-1.375.
2. Mild bump Cpu/NB to 1.235-1.25, bump vcore to 1.356-1.375

Thermal values with #2 is much better.

I can't say if the same holds true for higher OC.

I should also add:
If you've hit the 4.6 mark and cpu wants more than 1.375 vcore, try bumping VDDA from 2.5 to 2.55.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye the Evo isnt up to scratch on these 8 cores. What would you expect with a 40$ cooler lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps on your 4.8 too its about inline what i had with the NH D14
> 
> Edit: i see your HT link is low any reason you got it that low?
> 
> stock is 2600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't expect it to do any better. I typically ran at 4.3 with that cooler, which it would do at stock, and left it at that. It was a lapped 212 Plus that I had added a second fan to for push-pull, and which saw me run a 1035T at a 1 GHz overclock for a year with no problems. I never seriously expect to go higher than 4.3-4.4 on that cooler. Don't even need to, but I wanted to see what this chip could do. Hence the Heligon.
> 
> I'm still tweaking the setup, and right now I've got it backed down to 4.6 at 1.43v. I may add a second 140mm fan to the Heligon and go for 5 later this week, when I have the time to play with it.
> 
> It's noticeably faster at 4.8 than at 4.3. Cinebench score went up from 7.24 to 8.08.
> 
> I also ran this 15-year-old benchmark just to see what haywire result it would generate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It maxed out the CPU benchmarks, missed half of the RAM, and obviously has no idea what version of Windows or what kind of video card it's running on.
Click to expand...

That Windows Version is correct, Win 7 is Windows NT Kernel 6.1, and SP1 is build 7601.

Vista is 6.0, and 8 is 6.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Would getting that high improve gaming at all???
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine the point of diminishing returns would come in. Aka: the gains you get from 3.4 to 4.0 on a particular game that utilizes CPU a fair amount would prob be a bit higher than what you would get from 4.0 to 4.6. Of course there is also other parts that might attribute to bottlenecking making a particular level of CPU speed a max-benefit point.
Click to expand...

Na, PD scales almost completely linearly. if you aren't getting performance scaling at higher clocks, you're unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Stock CPUNB is 1.2-1.25 I believe... correct me if I'm wrong.


You're not wrong.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On the Cpu/NB voltage subject:
> Asus is little over generous with it's voltage for stability sometimes. I've noticed this to be the case since the 1055t.
> 
> I have built 5x 8350 rigs for my friends now. Asus Crosshair/ asus saber/asrock exetreme9 mobos only.
> I highly recommend the formula-z, but you need to find your min stable voltage before you start ocing on any of them.
> 
> None required more than 1.25 Cpu/NB (LLC auto/high) on any multi/fsb OC up to 4.7.
> My personal rig has a HT2571/NB2571 @ 1.235 Cpu/NB (LLC auto).
> 233 FSB
> vcore 1.356 @ 4.675
> 
> Why is this relevant?
> I noticed each time that when I go from 4.4 to 4.6 with FSB OC I can reach stability in two ways.
> 1. Bump Cpu/NB until 1.3-1.35, vcore hovering around 1.332-1.375.
> 2. Mild bump Cpu/NB to 1.235-1.25, bump vcore to 1.356-1.375
> 
> Thermal values with #2 is much better.
> 
> I can't say if the same holds true for higher OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I should also add:
> If you've hit the 4.6 mark and cpu wants more than 1.375 vcore, try bumping VDDA from 2.5 to 2.55.


VDDA on the asus boards make no difference if its set to 2.5 or to 2.69 you get the same result. This is from testing 4.6 right up to 5.2ghz
You do see difference on gigabytes boards a s it can reduce the vcore ever so slightly if im not mistaken


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On the Cpu/NB voltage subject:
> Asus is little over generous with it's voltage for stability sometimes. I've noticed this to be the case since the 1055t.
> 
> I have built 5x 8350 rigs for my friends now. Asus Crosshair/ asus saber/asrock exetreme9 mobos only.
> I highly recommend the formula-z, but you need to find your min stable voltage before you start ocing on any of them.
> 
> None required more than 1.25 Cpu/NB (LLC auto/high) on any multi/fsb OC up to 4.7.
> My personal rig has a HT2571/NB2571 @ 1.235 Cpu/NB (LLC auto).
> 233 FSB
> vcore 1.356 @ 4.675
> 
> Why is this relevant?
> I noticed each time that when I go from 4.4 to 4.6 with FSB OC I can reach stability in two ways.
> 1. Bump Cpu/NB until 1.3-1.35, vcore hovering around 1.332-1.375.
> 2. Mild bump Cpu/NB to 1.235-1.25, bump vcore to 1.356-1.375
> 
> Thermal values with #2 is much better.
> 
> I can't say if the same holds true for higher OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I should also add:
> If you've hit the 4.6 mark and cpu wants more than 1.375 vcore, try bumping VDDA from 2.5 to 2.55.
> 
> 
> 
> VDDA on the asus boards make no difference if its set to 2.5 or to 2.69 you get the same result. This is from testing 4.6 right up to 5.2ghz
> You do see difference on gigabytes boards a s it can reduce the vcore ever so slightly if im not mistaken
Click to expand...

And every little bit counts.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And every little bit counts.


ofcourse it does lol i aint saying it doesnt









just like every reduced Centigrade counts









its a vicious circle


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> VDDA on the asus boards make no difference if its set to 2.5 or to 2.69 you get the same result. This is from testing 4.6 right up to 5.2ghz
> You do see difference on gigabytes boards a s it can reduce the vcore ever so slightly if im not mistaken


Good to know.
Haven't done much post 4.6 because no one willing to dish the cash for high end cooling.

I'm a little baffled by the voltages I see here, either I'm working with a really good batch or there's a massive curve @ 4.6+.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> VDDA on the asus boards make no difference if its set to 2.5 or to 2.69 you get the same result. This is from testing 4.6 right up to 5.2ghz
> You do see difference on gigabytes boards a s it can reduce the vcore ever so slightly if im not mistaken
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.
> Haven't done much post 4.6 because no one willing to dish the cash for high end cooling.
> 
> I'm a little baffled by the voltages I see here, either I'm working with a really good batch or there's a massive curve @ 4.6+.
Click to expand...

Both.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Good to know.
> Haven't done much post 4.6 because no one willing to dish the cash for high end cooling.
> 
> I'm a little baffled by the voltages I see here, either I'm working with a really good batch or there's a massive curve @ 4.6+.


voltages vary greatly from cpu to cpu and person to person lol

i think for most up to 4.7/4.8 is pretty low. i think i hit 1.45 for 4.8, 1.5 for 4.9ghz

for 5ghz though its a massive jump in temps and voltages i get 15-20C in difference with temps full load compared to 4.9
which leads me to think apart from bragging rights does 100mhz really make that much of a difference









gaming is different though u don't utilize the full cores so temps stay nice n cool


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> voltages vary greatly from cpu to cpu and person to person lol
> 
> i think for most up to 4.7/4.8 is pretty low. i think i hit 1.45 for 4.8, 1.5 for 4.9ghz
> 
> for 5ghz though its a massive jump in temps and voltages i get 15-20C in difference with temps full load compared to 4.9
> which leads me to think apart from bragging rights does 100mhz really make that much of a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaming is different though u don't utilize the full cores so temps stay nice n cool


A fun tidbit there :



Tera (a 32-bit game with no crossfire support)
Core parking disabled, Unreal ini changed to specify CPUNumLogicalProcessors=8
Forcing fear.exe profile for tera.
All AA yanked out including FXAA, injected sweetFX.

BAM, multicore Tera with crossfire.


----------



## DeviloftheHell

cpunb is set to 1.2 on mine as default, sabertooth rev 2,, btw my core voltage reads as 1.344/1.356 dunno why is its jumping(psu itself drops the 12v rails to 11.7volts under load) is that default core voltage considered high or low? or in the avg range?

edit: on the asus turbov evo says 1.375 as stock, dunno about the bios now its around the same numbers like the aida and the cpu z reads. all voltage was dead stable which was generated by the motherboard on the first week then started to change a around +-20mv sometimes


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviloftheHell*
> 
> cpunb is set to 1.2 on mine as default, sabertooth rev 2,, btw my core voltage reads as 1.344/1.356 dunno why is its jumping(psu itself drops the 12v rails to 11.7volts under load) is that default core voltage considered high or low? or in the avg range?


Default with turbo enabled?
Same as mine if so.


----------



## electech13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the story is.. I sold my old PC parts and got upgrades as they came in I was doing it so fast that I ended up with a bargan on 2 8350's I had the 1236 and 1237 i ended up keeping the 1237.. after seeing all of these benches after i soon relized that i kept the wrong chip such a sad day indeed.....


It or they (those golden chips) don't come in batches where ALL of them are the gold ones, right?
Is it luck? Or are certain batches found to have high numbers of them? Can u go by batch or serial numbers to know or do they always have to be tested to find out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You thought 1.4V is good? ITS BAD! Put it to 1.175 volts.


Well, 1.2v is typically stock and 1.175 is usually too low for most oc'ers. As for 1.4v, I do know that is typically consider too high but many who oc set it as high as 1.350..I actually posted a while back about this that my best and most stable oc's were with it at 1.4v and it ran cool with no probs and secondly if I oc'd to anything at 4.4Ghz or higher and left the CPU/nb voltage on auto it put itself to 1.4 EVERY time. I found that strange but apparently that was/is OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> bet you I will. Seriously you don't have enough info to make that statement about whether I can hit 5ghz with this H55. Maybe your right you cant hit 5ghz with a H55. but I can not right this moment but in about a week or 2 I will and WITH THIS H55.


Well..I can't speak on others and heard that this "shouldn't" work but I too ran a H50 once and was able to reasonably oc to 5Ghz...so I'd have to agree with u that u may have done so and that its "possible" in rare cases..I feel I was one of those rare cases too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An H55 is the equivalent of a 212EVO. You will not hit 5Ghz stable under load, because your temps for the voltage required (1.5v+) will shoot you into the high 70s.
> 
> I don't care how "good" you are, you can't beat thermodynamics.


I agree..can't beat thermodynamics...true but in some rare cases these things just don't run as hot as typical or as others and sometimes doesn't need as much heat creating voltage. I didn't really want to get involved or argue on this...that's for sure..but I had a H50 on both my UD3 and my now Sabertooth R2 mobo's and it worked..reasonably..I was able to run it at 1.5275v and doing regular stuff no prob...stress testing got it up to58-62 degrees which for the circumstances I thought was pretty damn good..but still too high. That's why I upgraded to a H100i (which I was gonna do anyways). Never planned to do high oc's like that on weak water cooler but it amazed me that it did fairly well.

That's my two cents.


----------



## hurricane28

so i did discovered that when i put the 3pin connector to my fan controller i get 6c difference than when i mount it on the motherboard so i use fan controller from now on.

also i have it in push pull but there is no or little temperature change only a difference of 3c so that is not really impressive but at least i tried it.

but still i don't understand why i get 59c on 5ghz with 1.55 volts i almost hit 63 after 5 minutes of testing so i am not really impressed by this cooler

so i am waiting for the cooler master eisberg i guess with its 360 rad and much better pump.

also i called corsair according to the fan mount issue on the pump itself because when i mounted the fans on the cooler i get some buzzing noise and that is very irritating but they have no solution for this problem and there will be a new firmware but they don't know when or what.

so honestly i am pretty much done with corsair now and as soon i can get that other cooler or even a better one for a good price i will do it and sell this.....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so i did discovered that when i put the 3pin connector to my fan controller i get 6c difference than when i mount it on the motherboard so i use fan controller from now on.
> 
> also i have it in push pull but there is no or little temperature change only a difference of 3c so that is not really impressive but at least i tried it.
> 
> but still i don't understand why i get 59c on 5ghz with 1.55 volts i almost hit 63 after 5 minutes of testing so i am not really impressed by this cooler
> 
> so i am waiting for the cooler master eisberg i guess with its 360 rad and much better pump.
> 
> also i called corsair according to the fan mount issue on the pump itself because when i mounted the fans on the cooler i get some buzzing noise and that is very irritating but they have no solution for this problem and there will be a new firmware but they don't know when or what.
> 
> so honestly i am pretty much done with corsair now and as soon i can get that other cooler or even a better one for a good price i will do it and sell this.....


So much for the great Corsair Hydro products. Cant believe people bash on my air cooler when so many people are having problems with H100s.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So much for the great Corsair Hydro products. Cant believe people bash on my air cooler when so many people are having problems with H100s.


yes honestly i tried everything myself because i was believing no one and guess what i was right this honestly my worst spend money so far LOL

i never buy corsair again not even a case that is soo nice because my case had bulge in the windows so they look like a bunch of amateurs

sorry i don't want to offend any one who likes corsair but i am honest and if u want a good cooler don't get corsair because they suck big time no matter what other people say and what reviews u are looking at i tried it myself and to be honest it is not that much better than my hyper 212.

i even tried it with push pull and there is no or little difference so the pump is just too weak for good performance and like i said it is not only the fans it is the total picture because when u have good fans but low end pump (like the hydro series from corsair) it does not make any difference at all, it is not that i have low end fans i used good static pressure fans at the max setup of the pump and the fans but it is simply not that good of an cooler.

and yes air coolers are great to be honest and u know what in those heat pipes u have some liquid too so if u ask me liquid hydro or what ever series is some hot air story and that's all there is to it if u ask me, and i tried it myself no fancy reviews or what ever to believe just for AMD it is not that a great cooler end of story.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so i did discovered that when i put the 3pin connector to my fan controller i get 6c difference than when i mount it on the motherboard so i use fan controller from now on.
> 
> also i have it in push pull but there is no or little temperature change only a difference of 3c so that is not really impressive but at least i tried it.
> 
> but still i don't understand why i get 59c on 5ghz with 1.55 volts i almost hit 63 after 5 minutes of testing so i am not really impressed by this cooler
> 
> so i am waiting for the cooler master eisberg i guess with its 360 rad and much better pump.
> 
> also i called corsair according to the fan mount issue on the pump itself because when i mounted the fans on the cooler i get some buzzing noise and that is very irritating but they have no solution for this problem and there will be a new firmware but they don't know when or what.
> 
> so honestly i am pretty much done with corsair now and as soon i can get that other cooler or even a better one for a good price i will do it and sell this.....


Lets take this step by step.

1: That is because the motherboard will keep the fan speed lower until things get hot unless you actually used software to change that. The fan controller is making the fans go faster, and thus they cool better.

2: 3C is a big difference with the voltages you're talking about.

3: because it's a slim (20-25mm) 120x240 radiator, that's why.

4: The pump is in the block on the CPU, not the rad you mount fans to. If you are getting a buzzing sound from the fans, then something in that unit if vibrating. It could be the fans against the rad, the fan against the chassis, anything. There is nothing Corsair can do about this. You can try putting rubber washers between the fans and the rad, but that's about it.

Literally all these problems are yours, not Corsairs. When we say the H100 is the minimum required for 5Ghz, we mean the _minimum_. That doesn't mean "it can do it with some room to spare", it means "it can do it, just barely, if you have a good chip". It's still better by a fair margin than any air cooler on the market if you put good fans on it, you just expected too much and got burned.


----------



## bond32

Don't forget the main purpose of the cpu cooler... Heat removal. Consider this: assuming stray heat loss is negligible, the thermal conductivity k of water at 293K is about 0.596 W/m*k. Now consider air with the k of 0.025 W/m*k at the same temp... Thermal conductivity constant k is the ability of a substance to transfer heat through conduction.

In addition, the fans on the radiator will not show an immediate temp drop but rather when at full load, the fans will assist the radiator much better at dumping that heat back into the air. Another consideration is the shear surface area of, say a 240mm radiator. The job of the closed loop system is to properly transfer heat via conduction to water, then from water via convection to air. The more surface area the radiator has the better it will be able to transfer heat.

Don't expect more fans to drop the temps rapidly, but rather when under load the system will handle heat much better with a push pull config of fans.

If someone wants to chime in with an approx max amount of heat a 1 inch x 1 inch cpu produces I would be happy to chalk up a diagram.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lets take this step by step.
> 
> 1: That is because the motherboard will keep the fan speed lower until things get hot unless you actually used software to change that. The fan controller is making the fans go faster, and thus they cool better.
> 
> 2: 3C is a big difference with the voltages you're talking about.
> 
> 3: because it's a slim (20-25mm) 120x240 radiator, that's why.
> 
> 4: The pump is in the block on the CPU, not the rad you mount fans to. If you are getting a buzzing sound from the fans, then something in that unit if vibrating. It could be the fans against the rad, the fan against the chassis, anything. There is nothing Corsair can do about this. You can try putting rubber washers between the fans and the rad, but that's about it.
> 
> Literally all these problems are yours, not Corsairs. When we say the H100 is the minimum required for 5Ghz, we mean the _minimum_. That doesn't mean "it can do it with some room to spare", it means "it can do it, just barely, if you have a good chip". It's still better by a fair margin than any air cooler on the market if you put good fans on it, you just expected too much and got burned.


It cant be THAT much better than my air cooler, because i can easily bench at 5GHz and use it for every day usage like games and stuff. Cant fold on it though. But i can fold and such at 4.8GHz without problems.


----------



## Durquavian

Honestly It prob isn't the H100 itself. Seeing how you can mount it in any of a number of different configurations and the number of diff size cases utilizing fans and air flow in a number of diff directions with a variety of fan manufacturers ..... See where this is going? No two people with just diff cases will have the exact same result. His prob could be that he is pushing more air out than in. Air density matters. Most problems arise from poor direction from the manufacturer. My H55 came with incredibly bad directions for mounting to the CPU, the mounting of fans was nearly non-existent. Try some different configurations with all your fans not just the H100's. It could be that with your setup it may never give you the results your looking for, and it not be the fault of you or the part.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Don't forget the main purpose of the cpu cooler... Heat removal. Consider this: assuming stray heat loss is negligible, the thermal conductivity k of water at 293K is about 0.596 W/m*k. Now consider air with the k of 0.025 W/m*k at the same temp... Thermal conductivity constant k is the ability of a substance to transfer heat through conduction.
> 
> In addition, the fans on the radiator will not show an immediate temp drop but rather when at full load, the fans will assist the radiator much better at dumping that heat back into the air. Another consideration is the shear surface area of, say a 240mm radiator. The job of the closed loop system is to properly transfer heat via conduction to water, then from water via convection to air. The more surface area the radiator has the better it will be able to transfer heat.
> 
> Don't expect more fans to drop the temps rapidly, but rather when under load the system will handle heat much better with a push pull config of fans.
> 
> If someone wants to chime in with an approx max amount of heat a 1 inch x 1 inch cpu produces I would be happy to chalk up a diagram.


Great tech data


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It cant be THAT much better than my air cooler, because i can easily bench at 5GHz and use it for every day usage like games and stuff. Cant fold on it though. But i can fold and such at 4.8GHz without problems.


Greetings and Salutations

Can you bench this for us at 5ghz please, interested to see what ya get

Black Hole V4.2 Beta.zip 1233k .zip file


as always temp monitor and cpuid is good


----------



## bond32

Lol. Just a quick google search of the k values. Too lazy to get them from my text book.

Also im not saying air coolers aren't effective because, well, they are. But what I am saying is having a medium like water to transfer heat via conduction to then from water to air is much more effective. Heat capacity of water is magnitudes better than air.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Greetings and Salutations
> 
> Can you bench this for us at 5ghz please, interested to see what ya get
> 
> Black Hole V4.2 Beta.zip 1233k .zip file
> 
> 
> as always temp monitor and cpuid is good


Sure thing.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It cant be THAT much better than my air cooler, because i can easily bench at 5GHz and use it for every day usage like games and stuff. Cant fold on it though. But i can fold and such at 4.8GHz without problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings and Salutations
> 
> Can you bench this for us at 5ghz please, interested to see what ya get
> 
> Black Hole V4.2 Beta.zip 1233k .zip file
> 
> 
> as always temp monitor and cpuid is good
Click to expand...

I posted mine in the beta thread but he never did add me to the list.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lets take this step by step.
> 
> 1: That is because the motherboard will keep the fan speed lower until things get hot unless you actually used software to change that. The fan controller is making the fans go faster, and thus they cool better.
> 
> 2: 3C is a big difference with the voltages you're talking about.
> 
> 3: because it's a slim (20-25mm) 120x240 radiator, that's why.
> 
> 4: The pump is in the block on the CPU, not the rad you mount fans to. If you are getting a buzzing sound from the fans, then something in that unit if vibrating. It could be the fans against the rad, the fan against the chassis, anything. There is nothing Corsair can do about this. You can try putting rubber washers between the fans and the rad, but that's about it.
> 
> Literally all these problems are yours, not Corsairs. When we say the H100 is the minimum required for 5Ghz, we mean the _minimum_. That doesn't mean "it can do it with some room to spare", it means "it can do it, just barely, if you have a good chip". It's still better by a fair margin than any air cooler on the market if you put good fans on it, you just expected too much and got burned.


thank u for your reply at first.

1: okay i know that and i disabled the feature in the bios that let the fan be controlled so it is always running at its highest speed.

2: okay well i leave it at push pull so im ok for now.

4: i know the pump is in the block and i know how to mount fans, the problems i have were that at first the fans of corsair were vibrating because of the bearings were wore out so i got new ones and that is a common issue with corsair fans and has nothing to do with mounting or what so ever, there is a special RMA service to solve the problem because it was 3pin connector issue and they had replaced them for 4pin connectors but they have the same issue. i contacted corsair them selves and called them and within 2 weeks i had new fans but also the 4pin and with the issue.

i tried 4 types of fans connect to the pump and make the same noise and there are a lot of people who have the same issue because the h100 had that problem and they fixed it with the 100i and they did not manage to do it so they are working on some kind of update that let the pump perform better, so it is defiantly the fault of corsair.

also with my case the obsidian 650D the window had a bulge in the perplex and i am not the only one with this issue so i called corsair AGAIN for some solution and yes they helped me a good way by replacing the window.

when i buy stuff like the case and that cooler i expect a good quality because for this price i could buy 4 cases of cooler master.

i do want to mention the customer service is pretty good of corsair but i like quality stuff more than good service because i don't want to have to replace parts constantly because of failure of the quality of the product.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I posted mine in the beta thread but he never did add me to the list.


lol i saw your i wanted to beat gurty post


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://valid.canardpc.com/2779385


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lets take this step by step.
> 
> 1: That is because the motherboard will keep the fan speed lower until things get hot unless you actually used software to change that. The fan controller is making the fans go faster, and thus they cool better.
> 
> 2: 3C is a big difference with the voltages you're talking about.
> 
> 3: because it's a slim (20-25mm) 120x240 radiator, that's why.
> 
> 4: The pump is in the block on the CPU, not the rad you mount fans to. If you are getting a buzzing sound from the fans, then something in that unit if vibrating. It could be the fans against the rad, the fan against the chassis, anything. There is nothing Corsair can do about this. You can try putting rubber washers between the fans and the rad, but that's about it.
> 
> Literally all these problems are yours, not Corsairs. When we say the H100 is the minimum required for 5Ghz, we mean the _minimum_. That doesn't mean "it can do it with some room to spare", it means "it can do it, just barely, if you have a good chip". It's still better by a fair margin than any air cooler on the market if you put good fans on it, you just expected too much and got burned.
> 
> 
> 
> It cant be THAT much better than my air cooler, because i can easily bench at 5GHz and use it for every day usage like games and stuff. Cant fold on it though. But i can fold and such at 4.8GHz without problems.
Click to expand...

A bit better. Generally, being basicly 2 single-thick 120x120mm rad "sections" if you will puts it about on par with a dual-tower air cooler, but the water pipes and fins are a bit better laid out then heatpipes and their fins.

It shows more in high-TDP scenarios than in low ones, and AMD is definitely a high TDP scenario.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It cant be THAT much better than my air cooler, because i can easily bench at 5GHz and use it for every day usage like games and stuff. Cant fold on it though. But i can fold and such at 4.8GHz without problems.


exactly because in heat pipes on air coolers there is some kind of oil to transfer the heat better to the cooling fins.

but water cooling can be much better with the right stuff and the better rads and fans but a good set up will cost here about 250/350 euro's so that is some serious money.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2779385


score bit low but not bad....if i say so myself..

jesus man your idle is 37C? thats hawt


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> score bit low but not bad....if i say so myself..
> 
> jesus man your idle is 37C? thats hawt


Ofcourse its hot, its at 5GHz, never claimed the temps where amazing lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ofcourse its hot, its at 5GHz, never claimed the temps where amazing lol.


aye lol i suppose....could ya do one more benchmark(well2in1)

You testing these for me cause i cant get hold of my D14 and just wondered what impact air cooling will have on said benchmarks as opposed to water

with this one u have to click advanced setting in bottom left and change threads to 8, run both 32 and 1024m

thanks again for doing this

wPrime155.zip 1087k .zip file


----------



## hurricane28

hmm strange i tried to run black hole too but it crashes immediately on me can't even start it.

i could run it at first tho. some one know why?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm strange i tried to run black hole too but it crashes immediately on me can't even start it.
> 
> i could run it at first tho. some one know why?


it happens on some pcs not sure why, theres some infio on how to solve it in that thread


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye lol i suppose....could ya do one more benchmark(well2in1)
> 
> You testing these for me cause i cant get hold of my D14 and just wondered what impact air cooling will have on said benchmarks as opposed to water
> 
> with this one u have to click advanced setting in bottom left and change threads to 8, run both 32 and 1024m
> 
> thanks again for doing this
> 
> wPrime155.zip 1087k .zip file


Wont even try prime, it will crash me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wont even try prime, it will crash me.


why will it crash you dude? its only a bench mark


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Oh ok then you can come in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we could possibly try some cross-faction relations to try and calm the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i ask why u only had the 8350 a few days?


My 970A-UD3 couldn't even run it at stock without rebooting during Prime95. Irritated me to no end. I'm assuming the VRM phase was faulty since it should be able to run it stock...
I also play a lot of SC2/Minecraft and that chip doesn't cut it for those titles, sadly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why will it crash you dude? its only a bench mark


Hmm are you sure you are talking about the same thing? Gertruude is suggesting your run Wprime not Prime 95 Ranger .


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why will it crash you dude? its only a bench mark


i agree with ranger1 here because i heard on some forms that prime95 CAN hurt an damage the CPU. a lot of people use aida64 to stress CPU and than FPU that is very intensive test so if it can run that one it can run anything.

i still can't find the answer to why black hole is crashing on me i searched the whole thread, i hope i can find it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> My 970A-UD3 couldn't even run it at stock without rebooting during Prime95. Irritated me to no end. I'm assuming the VRM phase was faulty since it should be able to run it stock...
> I also play a lot of SC2/Minecraft and that chip doesn't cut it for those titles, sadly.


ye the 970A do suck, i had one before i went to asus and the 8320 just killed it lol

Alot of people got sucked into itll run the cpu's but they failed to mention you couldnt do anything on them, or maybe i just didnt/dont understand gigabyte


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i agree with ranger1 here because i heard on some forms that prime95 CAN hurt an damage the CPU. a lot of people use aida64 to stress CPU and than FPU that is very intensive test so if it can run that one it can run anything.
> 
> i still can't find the answer to why black hole is crashing on me i searched the whole thread, i hope i can find it.


Gertruude was asking him to run wprime, not prime 95 as in the screen shot below. (Quick and dirty run on my ASUS rig)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i agree with ranger1 here because i heard on some forms that prime95 CAN hurt an damage the CPU. a lot of people use aida64 to stress CPU and than FPU that is very intensive test so if it can run that one it can run anything.
> 
> i still can't find the answer to why black hole is crashing on me i searched the whole thread, i hope i can find it.


didnt look hard enough and oh aida doesnt stresses cpu's it tickles them.....where did u hear prime damages cpu's?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/320


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gertruude was asking him to run wprime, not prime 95 as in the screen shot below. (Quick and dirty run on my ASUS rig)


oh oke my bad.

i am still looking for why black hole is crashing on me.


----------



## cssorkinman

This fixed the BH benchmark for me :
steps:

Load elevated CMD prompt (admin privi's)
"lodctr /s:backup"
"lodctr /r" (this will probably fail with error 2)
Execute "lodctr /r" again until the profile is rebuilt (Close all applications possible)


----------



## bond32

Dug out some old notes... Heres a quick and dirty problem I worked last semester. Of course a lot is different but you can see how bad air is at absorbing heat. Note there is no fan on this heat sink, max temp is 75 degrees C, but the max heat transferred for this copper heat sink with 16 fins and no fan is 50.9 Watts.

problem.pdf 585k .pdf file


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> didnt look hard enough and oh aida doesnt stresses cpu's it tickles them.....where did u hear prime damages cpu's?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/320


yes it did it for me thnx dude







only it is getting way too hot i saw almost 80c when i pushed the reset button so i need to figure out why it is getting that damn hot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it did it for me thnx dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only it is getting way too hot i saw almost 80c when i pushed the reset button so i need to figure out why it is getting that damn hot.


ouch that is hawt...maybe u need ranger's testbed









where is he anyhow lol still bloody waiting on the wprime lol..maybe he didnt change the thread settngs and hes stuck doing it on one thread


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Oh ok then you can come in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we could possibly try some cross-faction relations to try and calm the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i ask why u only had the 8350 a few days?
> 
> 
> 
> My 970A-UD3 couldn't even run it at stock without rebooting during Prime95. Irritated me to no end. I'm assuming the VRM phase was faulty since it should be able to run it stock...
> I also play a lot of SC2/Minecraft and that chip doesn't cut it for those titles, sadly.
Click to expand...

It was prime.

It isn't uncommon for it to fail, even at stock, on PileDriver.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It was prime.
> 
> It isn't uncommon for it to fail, even at stock, on PileDriver.


It wasn't Prime. No software can make a computer reboot without a blue screen.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ouch that is hawt...maybe u need ranger's testbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is he anyhow lol still bloody waiting on the wprime lol..maybe he didnt change the thread settngs and hes stuck doing it on one thread


LOL yes indeed i am considering buy that cooler because it gives me better temps than my h100i









can't wait when the cooler master eisberg 240 or 360 comes out


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electech13*
> 
> It or they (those golden chips) don't come in batches where ALL of them are the gold ones, right?
> Is it luck? Or are certain batches found to have high numbers of them? Can u go by batch or serial numbers to know or do they always have to be tested to find out?


I would say that the batches are an easier way to gauge them. TBH i don't think i have seen anyone with a true golden chip minus a rebinned 8350 for stock in 8320 other than that its more dependent on batch at this point. But that is to say that a golden chip is still possible if you look at the data collection you will see that the batches have close to the same VID and even patches that are close to each other do not have that close of VID in a lot of cases.. which tells me that the silicon wafers that they are using + the process is solid and they are getting good yields


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It was prime.
> 
> It isn't uncommon for it to fail, even at stock, on PileDriver.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Prime. No software can make a computer reboot without a blue screen.
Click to expand...

Just because you didn't see the blue screen doesn't mean it didn't happen.

Also, Windows can make a PC reboot without a bluescreen. So can linux.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would say that the batches are an easier way to gauge them. TBH i don't think i have seen anyone with a true golden chip minus a rebinned 8350 for stock in 8320 other than that its more dependent on batch at this point. But that is to say that a golden chip is still possible if you look at the data collection you will see that the batches have close to the same VID and even patches that are close to each other do not have that close of VID in a lot of cases.. which tells me that the silicon wafers that they are using + the process is solid and they are getting good yields


So what would be an outstanding VID on these FX 8350?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> So what would be an outstanding VID on these FX 8350?


You have one - do you know what batch it is?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> So what would be an outstanding VID on these FX 8350?


1.25-1.3 for water


----------



## Rangerjr1

whats up guys. Im too tired to do the Wprime today, ill do it tommorow some time. What settings and other stuff do you want to see? (if it gets too hot ill have to cancel it)

Also gertruude, why wouldnt having a test bench lower temps? it gets fresh air directly from the room that has to be pulled through grills and stuff otherwise to be used. Hot air is also trapped in cases.

Lol that Black Hole benchmark made my CPU hot, it also made me really uncomfortable at 5GHz. Fine you converted me. Im back to 4.8. But i can still bench at 5!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> whats up guys. Im too tired to do the Wprime today, ill do it tommorow some time. What settings and other stuff do you want to see? (if it gets too hot ill have to cancel it)
> 
> Also gertruude, why wouldnt having a test bench lower temps? it gets fresh air directly from the room that has to be pulled through grills and stuff otherwise to be used. Hot air is also trapped in cases.
> 
> Lol that Black Hole benchmark made my CPU hot, it also made me really uncomfortable at 5GHz. Fine you converted me. Im back to 4.8. But i can still bench at 5!!!


^this is where the stablitiy vs temp issues come into play. if you use it for nothing more than gaming and cpu usage hits 40-50% then you are doing good.. but if you are talking anything @ said speed then thats where the issues play in..

if room ambient is cool enough then yes what you think is correct. however if you have enough positive static pressure then having a closed case with positive airflow will create a wind tunnel effect to where more cool air hits it rather than having spots of stagnant air

Thank you ranger for putting your feedback in and acknowledging what we where saying. to a point you were right however we were going safe side.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

shoot double post editing original


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just because you didn't see the blue screen doesn't mean it didn't happen.
> 
> Also, Windows can make a PC reboot without a bluescreen. So can linux.


The problem was the bios not giving enough voltage for stock on some boards, not a prime or chip issue.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> if u look over the internet they should perform pretty good with some good fans, well i have good fans some of the best fans u can get for radiator and still have high temps.
> 
> i think the TIM that i reapplied need to settle first to get some good temps i guess, i cleaned the cpu and block with alcohol so that is not the problem.
> 
> also i was reading a post on here that the block can be a pain because a lot of people have the same issue because of misplaced the seating, well i can't understand how and why u can mount the block wrong because when u tighten it it is getting in place and i have taken a good look and it is exactly above the cpu and i tighten it well.
> 
> and no i am running 251 FSB otherwise i could not run my RAM at 2008.
> 
> and i did some benchmarks with 3d mark 11 with no problems only when i increase the CPUNB i get instability even at 1.4 volts so or the CPU is not that good or the cooler is wasted, so i need a lot of research on what is going on here.






sooo much to cover here....

1 what makes you think you have some of the best fans for rads? you have fans that you like, how ever best is not only subjective, but also proven to be 30+mm thick fans that sound like jet engines.
2 my 8350 hates 1.4v on cpu/nb it makes me crash
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You thought 1.4V is good? ITS BAD! Put it to 1.175 volts.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yep i did and it is stock now and get blue screens and the temps are way too high when i test it with aida64 FPU test it is hitting immediately 80c
> 
> the vcore is set to 1.568 so that should be enough to get 5ghz stable but no luck at all.
> 
> so i guess my chip is not that good like my other one was, maybe i go back to the store again and get me another chip LOL


your chip may nto be able to do that 5ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 1.175 is too low for the CPUNB. 1.175 should be for the NB itself. 1.3 is what I found was the upper limit for the 6300, may be higher for the 8350. In the guide it says 1.25-1.3.


mine is 1.1 iirc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Stock CPUNB is 1.2-1.25 I believe... correct me if I'm wrong.


somewhere around there


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes honestly i tried everything myself because i was believing no one and guess what i was right this honestly my worst spend money so far LOL
> 
> i never buy corsair again not even a case that is soo nice because my case had bulge in the windows so they look like a bunch of amateurs
> 
> sorry i don't want to offend any one who likes corsair but i am honest and if u want a good cooler don't get corsair because they suck big time no matter what other people say and what reviews u are looking at i tried it myself and to be honest it is not that much better than my hyper 212.
> 
> i even tried it with push pull and there is no or little difference *so the pump is just too weak for good performance* and like i said it is not only the fans it is the total picture because when u have _good fans but low end pump_ (like the hydro series from corsair) it does not make any difference at all, it is not that i have low end fans i used good static pressure fans at the max setup of the pump and the fans but it is simply not that good of an cooler.
> 
> and yes air coolers are great to be honest and u know what in those heat pipes u have some liquid too so if u ask me liquid hydro or what ever series is some hot air story and that's all there is to it if u ask me, and i tried it myself no fancy reviews or what ever to believe just for AMD it is not that a great cooler end of story.[/quote





]

3 corsair uses mass manufaturing to make stuff, so if they have a problem odds are another person or persons will have the same problem. does not mean they are trash
4 this pertains to the underlined push pull does not make a big difference. frankly i am surprised you had a 3c difference
5 bold - the pump is fine, you dont need a lot of water movement for a good system you just need good movement
6 the statment about the pump is just false
7 MOST air coolers dont have anything in the pipes. some are hollow but most are solid copper. even then the liquid is stagnant so heat transfer is negligible at best
8 the h100/100i is a great cooler, but all AIO water cooling solutions are at best a half step up from high end air cooling. the exception is the h220 as personally i feel it is not an AIO just a pre-constructed water loop



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lets take this step by step.
> 
> 1: That is because the motherboard will keep the fan speed lower until things get hot unless you actually used software to change that. The fan controller is making the fans go faster, and thus they cool better.
> 
> 2: 3C is a big difference with the voltages you're talking about.
> 
> 3: because it's a slim (20-25mm) 120x240 radiator, that's why.
> 
> 4: The pump is in the block on the CPU, not the rad you mount fans to. If you are getting a buzzing sound from the fans, then something in that unit if vibrating. It could be the fans against the rad, the fan against the chassis, anything. There is nothing Corsair can do about this. You can try putting rubber washers between the fans and the rad, but that's about it.
> 
> _Literally all these problems are yours, not Corsairs. When we say the H100 is the minimum required for 5Ghz, we mean the minimum. That doesn't mean "it can do it with some room to spare", it means "it can do it, just barely, if you have a good chip". It's still better by a fair margin than any air cooler on the market if you put good fans on it, you just expected too much and got burned._






+1 but i have to say on #3 they use cheap rads. a nice alphacool rad @ 30mm will blow it out of the water because of how it is constructed.
he also did not get burned. he just expected too much however got exactly what he paid for


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thank u for your reply at first.
> 
> 1: okay i know that and i disabled the feature in the bios that let the fan be controlled so it is always running at its highest speed.
> 
> 2: okay well i leave it at push pull so im ok for now.
> 
> 4: i know the pump is in the block and i know how to mount fans, the problems i have were that at first the fans of corsair were vibrating because of the bearings were wore out so i got new ones and that is a common issue with corsair fans and has nothing to do with mounting or what so ever, there is a special RMA service to solve the problem because it was 3pin connector issue and they had replaced them for 4pin connectors but they have the same issue. i contacted corsair them selves and called them and within 2 weeks i had new fans but also the 4pin and with the issue.
> *
> i tried 4 types of fans connect to the pump and make the same noise and there are a lot of people who have the same issue because the h100 had that problem and they fixed it with the 100i and they did not manage to do it so they are working on some kind of update that let the pump perform better, so it is defiantly the fault of corsair.*
> _
> also with my case the obsidian 650D the window had a bulge in the perplex and i am not the only one with this issue so i called corsair AGAIN for some solution and yes they helped me a good way by replacing the window._
> *
> when i buy stuff like the case and that cooler i expect a good quality because for this price i could buy 4 cases of cooler master.
> *
> i do want to mention the customer service is pretty good of corsair but i like quality stuff more than good service because i don't want to have to replace parts constantly because of _*failure of the quality of the product*_.





9 underlined weather the fan has 3 pins or 4 does not matter when it comes to vibrations. corsair buys stuff in bulk so they probably sent you w.e they had at the time.
10 bold this tends to tell me that it is user error. if all different brands of fans are making the same noise you are a) doing something wrong, b) installing it wrong c) not identifying the correct problem. i will back this up by saying if this was a common problem most people would not recommend the h100/h100i to others.
11 italics again back to mass production..... mistakes happen to every company ever.
12 bold underline. the 600d is a mid level case. the 4cases you are talking about are the entry level cases and every company makes them. you could not even buy my case for that price at its normal retail price for what you paid for yours in the US
13 last of these statements - i have yet to see a failed product, just because you could not hit 5ghz does not mean that is a bad product, you were able to keep up with my water cooling kit, granted your temps were higher then mine at similar settings. and i paid 240 for mine. however my kit includes a 70$ cpu block ~80 rad and $100 pump. that i can expand alot. ( going to leak check my new rad tonight that i am adding to my loop , still waiting on my others and i need to buy more fittings )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> exactly because in heat pipes on air coolers there is some kind of oil to transfer the heat better to the cooling fins.
> 
> but water cooling can be much better with the right stuff and the better rads and fans but a good set up will cost here about 250/350 euro's so that is some serious money.





14 underline- again just false i have never seen any with liquid of any form in them. not saying they dont exist but the majority of air coolers do not have this


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> sooo much to cover here....
> 
> 1 what makes you think you have some of the best fans for rads? you have fans that you like, how ever best is not only subjective, but also proven to be 30+mm thick fans that sound like jet engines.
> 2 my 8350 hates 1.4v on cpu/nb it makes me crash
> +1
> your chip may nto be able to do that 5ghz
> mine is 1.1 iirc
> somewhere around there
> 14 underline- again just false i have never seen any with liquid of any form in them. not saying they dont exist but the majority of air coolers do not have this


darn wheres my plus one







good job! for taking all of it and condensing


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> The problem was the bios not giving enough voltage for stock on some boards, not a prime or chip issue.


The voltage reading under HWMonitor wouldn't go past 1.23 or something awful like that, so that sounds about right. When I had a 955 in, it went up to 1.4 consistently with no problems so I know it wasn't the sensor. No matter what voltage I selected with the 8350 in (or LLC settings) it wouldn't go above 1.23.


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Hurricane. Hitting 5GHz with a H100 is only a luxury a few people get, and its quite ignorant and flatout stupid to say a product sucks because it doesnt exceed the performance that you paid for. You didnt pay to get 5GHz you payed for 4GHz stock 8 core CPU and a H100 that would cool it. If there was a guarantee that it would do this and that the product would allready be put at those speeds and sold for more money.

Who made you think pushpull would make a massive difference? Basically everyone knows its only a 1-3C difference, as Megaman said im quite surprised that you got such a big improvement out of it. Pump problems? Well those arent that uncommon with Hydro series. And i KNOW you have been warned about them before. you just shot yourself in the foot.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> darn wheres my plus one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job! for taking all of it and condensing


missed it sorry ; ;


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> The voltage reading under HWMonitor wouldn't go past 1.23 or something awful like that, so that sounds about right. When I had a 955 in, it went up to 1.4 consistently with no problems so I know it wasn't the sensor. No matter what voltage I selected with the 8350 in (or LLC settings) it wouldn't go above 1.23.


are you talking same board? I will tell you first hand that if i use HWinfor64 it reads my voltages correct however HWmonitor does not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Hurricane. Hitting 5GHz with a H100 is only a luxury a few people get, and its quite ignorant and flatout stupid to say a product sucks because it doesnt exceed the performance that you paid for. You didnt pay to get 5GHz you payed for 4GHz stock 8 core CPU and a H100 that would cool it. If there was a guarantee that it would do this and that the product would allready be put at those speeds and sold for more money.
> 
> Who made you think pushpull would make a massive difference? Basically everyone knows its only a 1-3C difference, as Megaman said im quite surprised that you got such a big improvement out of it. Pump problems? Well those arent that uncommon with Hydro series. And i KNOW you have been warned about them before. you just shot yourself in the foot.


true but a high static pressure fans help a great deal and also depends on how close the fins are to higher but then you are also dealing with more noise that is what is need to be said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> missed it sorry ; ;


im just yankin your chain


----------



## Mega Man

also hurricane i just want to point out hitting 80c 1 time is ok. but you keep hitting 80c and you think your chip is going to come out of this alive? if you want it to survive you should stop it @ 65c not 80c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you talking same board? I will tell you first hand that if i use HWinfor64 it reads my voltages correct however HWmonitor does not
> true but a high static pressure fans help a great deal and also depends on how close the fins are to higher but then you are also dealing with more noise that is what is need to be said
> im just yankin your chain


assuming you use the same brand fan on both sides his statement is true. if you use a weak lol fan on one and a good one on the other side you will see a good change but only because you did not use a good fan to begin with


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also hurricane i just want to point out hitting 80c 1 time is ok. but you keep hitting 80c and you think your chip is going to come out of this alive? if you want it to survive you should stop it @ 65c not 80c


No wonder his last chip died, im surprised they took it with the big black mark in the middle of the chip.

"Hey bro oke respect me this 8350 doesnt overclock 5ghz like this oke: 



 not stable gief new one oke i dont take rubbish from anyone so give me new chip okay i respect you bye"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also hurricane i just want to point out hitting 80c 1 time is ok. but you keep hitting 80c and you think your chip is going to come out of this alive? if you want it to survive you should stop it @ 65c not 80c
> assuming you use the same brand fan on both sides his statement is true. if you use a weak lol fan on one and a good one on the other side you will see a good change but only because you did not use a good fan to begin with


touche i guess its the route of upgrading that I do that makes the difference.. I am on a strict budget so my experience is different however still goes back to high static pressure and closeness of fins
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No wonder his last chip died, im surprised they took it with the big black mark in the middle of the chip.


\

^this however i will say this once and im done (your beginning comments didn't help much

however.. a black mark could be several things and it could have been exagerated i didn't see a pic so i can't say for sure... still hitting high temps all the time is a no no and i have hit up to 72c core on mine playing with air before i got water but i dialed it down immediately 62c core is a safe zone and you wont hit degradation till a bit after that but that is if you pay attention and dial it down right then and there


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> touche i guess its the route of upgrading that I do that makes the difference.. I am on a strict budget so my experience is different however still goes back to high static pressure and closeness of fins


there is nothing to touche about. we all have to live within our means and i was not trying to be rude about it. just saying you should not use 2 different fans on either side of the rad.

i am not trying to be rude in any of these post but i do want to point out false info and correct it. idc about whether or not he believes me, but i do care about others who come here for help and read his posts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there is nothing to touche about. we all have to live within our means and i was not trying to be rude about it. just saying you should not use 2 different fans on either side of the rad.
> 
> i am not trying to be rude in any of these post but i do want to point out false info and correct it. idc about whether or not he believes me, but i do care about others who come here for help and read his posts.


nah nah you are good it was more of a joke touche all is good im glad bettering the community









now that you said it.. i know that if i added 2 more sickle flows id have slightly better temps.. my case supports a 200mm fan on top then if i add the sickle flows on top would that give me a boost would it be neglagable or would it be like having the same fans all around

coolermaster 200mm 0.595 mm/H2O run at 110cfm with 2 sickleflows at 69.69 CFM Air pressure (mmH2O): 2.94 mmH2O or better to just have 4 sickle flows? ~as a hypothetical

then my next question as i know static pressure is good for rads however is this only more prevalent to denser fins?


----------



## Mega Man

static air pressure is good for rads and heatsinks as you have to push air through things. i really can not relate it to anything real life. you can if you are sawying put fan>case>fan no it really wont help anything. if you mean fan > rad > fan it will help a little.

i am waiting till i can buy like 50 of the fans i want ( probably more like 10 ) so i do have 1 type of fans on the top half of my rad and another on the bottom. but the push pull section does only have 1 type of fan. but it is amazing becaus ei can see the differences in the fans. i now prefer the $6 swiftech fans because of the amount of air they move ...


----------



## FunkyPresident

I finally tried a couple small overclocks. First I went to 4.4Ghz with everything auto, with the exception of EPU being disabled. It seemed to be okay. For lack of a better stress test, I rendered a partially finished blender scene that I keep around for such purposes. It takes a little less than 32 minutes at 4GHz. At 4.4 Ghz I made it through the render and only hit 44C at load, plus shaved off 2:40. Then I tried 4.5GHz with the same settings. The first run failed. My computer rebooted 20 minutes in. I figured it was from voltage fluctuation or perhaps low voltage since I was only seeing 1.3v in gkrellm. So I went onto the BIOS and set the load LLC to High and manually set the voltage to 1.38 (Only because that is what I first saw with auto). That worked. I rendered in 28:26, with a load temperature of 48C. Gkrellm showed1.8v at boot and 1.36v-1.37v during the render. What is the stock CPU voltage supposed to be? I found nothing definitive in my search. Is that a reasonable temperature at that clock on a closed loop? I suspect I could have gotten away with a bit less voltage. It seems like the auto setting fluctuated it during the render. Frankly I'm not sure if the 500Mhz is worth it. Most scenes I render aren't as processor intensive as that one (glass refraction is rough) and I don't play many games. Well, I have been playing Xonotic, but it's running at 300+ fps even at stock. Lol! Somehow I enjoyed this experiment, so I am thinking about building another machine just to overclock. That way I won't have to worry about killing my work station

Edit: I think I found the stock voltage, if 1.362 is correct?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Hmm... Maybe the giant screeny was a bit much. It's kind of hard to see Gkrellm. Sorry. I should have cut it down.


----------



## MarvinDessica

So I'm starting to blue screen again. Anything show why? I swear that I can follow the best guides online and my overclocks just seem ridiculously higher compared to what I see and I even exchanged my previous chip.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2779685


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> So I'm starting to blue screen again. Anything show why? I swear that I can follow the best guides online and my overclocks just seem ridiculously higher compared to what I see and I even exchanged my previous chip.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2779685


your vcore is rather low actually
try 1.45 or more and high or more llc


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your vcore is rather low actually
> try 1.45 or more and high or more llc


Hmm. May I ask what's your voltage? I was looking for some averages in comparison to what I saw on the charts. Maybe everyone who reported just have golden chips but when I was overclocking my 2500k I went by averages and worked my up/down from there.

Maybe I should start fresh and maybe try NB overclocking?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Hmm. May I ask what's your voltage? I was looking for some averages in comparison to what I saw on the charts. Maybe everyone who reported just have golden chips but when I was overclocking my 2500k I went by averages and worked my up/down from there.
> 
> Maybe I should start fresh and maybe try NB overclocking?


meh on nb ocing.

i am at 1.475 @ 4.8 high llc


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Hmm. May I ask what's your voltage? I was looking for some averages in comparison to what I saw on the charts. Maybe everyone who reported just have golden chips but when I was overclocking my 2500k I went by averages and worked my up/down from there.
> 
> Maybe I should start fresh and maybe try NB overclocking?


I was under the impression that NB OCing doesn't help much unless you have at least 2 GPU's in SLI or Xfire. Also, your avatar is kinda wierd and creepy dude...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I was under the impression that NB OCing doesn't help much unless you have at least 2 GPU's in SLI or Xfire. Also, your avatar is kinda wierd and creepy dude...


Yea Anime is weird lol


----------



## kwaidonjin

If I am building my PC how can I update MB bios before inserting FX8350?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> You shouldn't need to, most motherboards will still take the CPU even if a BIOS update is required to identify it correctly - normally the boards just downclock the chips and will still boot.
> 
> Which motherboard are you using?
> 
> Paladine


GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Hurricane. Hitting 5GHz with a H100 is only a luxury a few people get, and its quite ignorant and flatout stupid to say a product sucks because it doesnt exceed the performance that you paid for. You didnt pay to get 5GHz you payed for 4GHz stock 8 core CPU and a H100 that would cool it. If there was a guarantee that it would do this and that the product would allready be put at those speeds and sold for more money.
> 
> Who made you think pushpull would make a massive difference? Basically everyone knows its only a 1-3C difference, as Megaman said im quite surprised that you got such a big improvement out of it. Pump problems? Well those arent that uncommon with Hydro series. And i KNOW you have been warned about them before. you just shot yourself in the foot.


LOL ye you are right i do not pay to get 5ghz indeed i was only saying that the problems with the h100i is not my fault or lack of knowledge.

u know as i do that when things do not perform u hoping for that it is frustrating and annoying, i am perfectionist so i want it all to be perfect so that is why i get mad at corsair for their faults of the pump and the fan issues.

i heard from a lot of people they are pretty good so that is why i bought this. and i have been warned? about what and from who? i really can't remember for being ''warned'' about the h100i.

also i had no choice to go water because of the room in my case i could not have any bigger cooling inside.

i am going to clock it back to 4.8 maybe 4.6 with much better temps because i don't want to fry another chip LOL

also why u say that i had a black mark? i did not have an black mark on it and that is not the reason i returned it, the reason was that the chip showed too much fluctuation on core speeds and temperatures.

this shows me much better temp readings and the core is not as much fluctuating.

i want to point out that my idle temps are great it depends on the room temperature of course but now it is around 16/18c and i even had it to 14c in idle so that is great.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Can you look in the top left corner (to the left of the PCI-E slots) and tell me what revision you have? Rev 2.0 and 3.0 will recognise the 8350 out of the box and I believe Rev 1.1 does too although Rev 1.0 may not.
> 
> Paladine


It is on the UPS truck for delivery today along with my Fx8350. First time builder.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

i ask the store or the retailer what revision the board is because i want the revision 1.1 because it has the LLC with the rev 1.0 does not have and the rev. 3.0 has other issues.

even with my new UD5 i have rev. 1.1 with no troubles so when u have the rev 1.1 there should be no troubles.

good luck kwaidonjin


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> *Off Topic*
> 
> http://www.lastwordonnothing.com/2013/04/22/dumped-by-google/
> 
> Word to the wise - whereas his focus seems to be on the fact that his entire life was stored in Google and when they suspended his account he could do nothing - the more important issue in this story is "How did Google know his spreadsheet violated their T&Cs?". It seems Google are reading the contents of documents and files stored on their servers. If you use Google Docs or Google Drive, I would seriously recommend that you stop and move your data off their servers as a matter of urgency.
> 
> Paladine


Google reminds me of those movies where a corporation has takin over the world...







I don't trust em. But a similar case: At work if you have to use passwords it states that you cant use profanity or the like for the result of termination. How would they know if you did, its a password that by definition only you should know.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> *Off Topic*
> 
> http://www.lastwordonnothing.com/2013/04/22/dumped-by-google/
> 
> Word to the wise - whereas his focus seems to be on the fact that his entire life was stored in Google and when they suspended his account he could do nothing - the more important issue in this story is "How did Google know his spreadsheet violated their T&Cs?". It seems Google are reading the contents of documents and files stored on their servers. If you use Google Docs or Google Drive, I would seriously recommend that you stop and move your data off their servers as a matter of urgency.
> 
> Paladine


while what you say is tottaly vaild I want to point out. if people really think they have any privacy against this when using a free service you need to check your head. the reason it is free is because they scan it to use for advertising . also I would like to auto comedy on my phone. as the website is flight I can not eating edit my statement please change the word had to beliefs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Google reminds me of those movies where a corporation has takin over the world...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust em. But a similar case: At work if you have to use passwords it states that you cant use profanity or the like for the result of termination. How would they know if you did, its a password that by definition only you should know.


lol even then they have to haired themselves in several states there are laws against owning a pc with certain material in it. so that is part of the reason said companies have to scan your data as well. to fix this Just buy hdds and back up your data your self.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Mega Man

lol your probably right however correct me if I am wrong I don't think we have that law in the US


----------



## Taintedsoul

Hi guys,Im still trying to get my pc stable past 4.4 ive been playing with voltages but im not even sure what they control,i was hoping you might be able to tell me which ones effect what so i might be able to get stable,I run the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 board
CPU Vcore
NB Core
Dram Voltage 1.500
HT Link Voltage 1.200
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage 1.800
CPU PLL Voltage 2.500
NB Voltage 1.100
If you guys can help me out with what they do and which ones are safe to mess with that would be great, i cant even get my fsb up over stock without fail.
thanks for your time.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## LazarusIV

YAAAAAAAAAY!!! I got my FX8350 and Giga UD5 today from Microcenter!!! I was going to wait longer but then I saw the UD5 for cheap, it's an open box item. So I jumped in and grabbed them today but the upgrade will have to wait. I still need to get my RAM from newegg.com. Woohoo, I can't wait! I've been on this old-a$$ 965 and DDR2 mobo for SO LONG! Now to save up for a 7950...

Quick pic:


My dog demanded he be included, our cats were sleeping on the other bed. Typical...


----------



## Durquavian

GRATZ


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> Hi guys,Im still trying to get my pc stable past 4.4 ive been playing with voltages but im not even sure what they control,i was hoping you might be able to tell me which ones effect what so i might be able to get stable,I run the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 board
> CPU Vcore
> NB Core
> Dram Voltage 1.500
> HT Link Voltage 1.200
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage 1.800
> CPU PLL Voltage 2.500
> NB Voltage 1.100
> If you guys can help me out with what they do and which ones are safe to mess with that would be great, i cant even get my fsb up over stock without fail.
> thanks for your time.


to be honest I had issues with fsb to, but then yesterday BAMM it worked got to 225 or 230, got tired. But at first nothing over stock


----------



## Durquavian

Up ur NB to1.25v. FSB is controlled by NB I think. But on the other hand without I got 4.6 easily on just multi. 4.8 was stable it that vdroop on my MSI990-GD80 V2 didn't leave me with that warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> Hi guys,Im still trying to get my pc stable past 4.4 ive been playing with voltages but im not even sure what they control,i was hoping you might be able to tell me which ones effect what so i might be able to get stable,I run the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 board
> CPU Vcore
> NB Core
> Dram Voltage 1.500
> HT Link Voltage 1.200
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage 1.800
> CPU PLL Voltage 2.500
> NB Voltage 1.100
> If you guys can help me out with what they do and which ones are safe to mess with that would be great, i cant even get my fsb up over stock without fail.
> thanks for your time.


Realize that upping your FSB also increases your NB, HT, and RAM speeds which is why you should try just OC'ing with the multiplier only. Or at least make sure that you drop the NB, HT, and RAM mulitpliers to keep them close to stock as you bump up the FSB. If the BIOS doesn't display the "current" and "target" speeds as you make adjustments then there's math involved so that you know what to expect.


----------



## bond32

UPS just delivered my 8350! Got it in, all is well. Also got in a 200mm red fan and a 120mm red fan. All installed in the haf xb case man it looks good. Don't have much time as I can't skip class again lol but right off the bat simple multi up and slight voltage increase and fully stable at 4.5 gig. Man I can't wait to play with this cpu...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Hmm. May I ask what's your voltage? I was looking for some averages in comparison to what I saw on the charts. Maybe everyone who reported just have golden chips but when I was overclocking my 2500k I went by averages and worked my up/down from there.
> 
> Maybe I should start fresh and maybe try NB overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that NB OCing doesn't help much unless you have at least 2 GPU's in SLI or Xfire. Also, your avatar is kinda wierd and creepy dude...
Click to expand...

HyperTransport OCing helps multi-GPU, not NB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> lol even then they have to haired themselves in several states there are laws against owning a pc with certain material in it. so that is part of the reason said companies have to scan your data as well. to fix this Just buy hdds and back up your data your self.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually under the Communications Decency Act companies such as Google are protected by "mere conduit" status - so no they don't have to scan the content by law to make sure there is not "bad stuff happening" in fact to do so makes them even more liable for that content than if they didn't scan it in the first place, because by scanning it they become "aware" which makes it much more difficult to use the "mere conduit" defence.
> 
> I do this stuff for a living - globally - and I am pretty good at what I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

Eeexcept you completely skipped the bit where google has automated file scanners that read over things, email included, and show ads based on the content. It's even smart enough to avoid topics like death of a family member.

No person sees them, or looks over them, just a computer looking for things to advertize.

This is complete and total public knowledge, anyone who did not know about this and got burned by it, then calls it a privacy invasion when not reading the terms and conditions to know they do this... deserves to lose it all.

Take off the tinfoil had Paladine, they didn't do this to screw him, it's all public info, including how they do it. He should have known better. So should you considering you specialize in this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> UPS just delivered my 8350! Got it in, all is well. Also got in a 200mm red fan and a 120mm red fan. All installed in the haf xb case man it looks good. Don't have much time as I can't skip class again lol but right off the bat simple multi up and slight voltage increase and fully stable at 4.5 gig. Man I can't wait to play with this cpu...


Oh c'mon, that Kracken should get you to at least 4.8!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> HyperTransport OCing helps multi-GPU, not NB.
> Eeexcept you completely skipped the bit where google has automated file scanners that read over things, email included, and show ads based on the content.
> 
> No person sees them, or looks over them, just a computer looking for things to advertize.
> 
> This is complete and total public knowledge, anyone who did not know about this and got burned by it, then calls it a privacy invasion when not reading the terms and conditions to know they do this... deserves to lose it all.
> 
> Take off the tinfoil had Paladine, they didn't do this to screw him, it's all public info, including how they do it. He should have known better. So should you considering you specialize in this.
> Oh c'mon, that Kracken should get you to at least 4.8!


Even my air cooler can do 4.8GHz. 5GHz for benching and gaming. Dont let my air cooler put the kraken to shame..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Even my air cooler can do 4.8GHz. 5GHz for benching and gaming. Dont let my air cooler put the kraken to shame..


Ya, but after Hurricane's H100...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, but after Hurricane's H100...


What?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, but after Hurricane's H100...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

The whole bit about him not getting 5.

The Kraken bond32's got is fairly similar to the H100i actually, and would win if it had louder/stronger fans on it fairly easily (they went the silent route).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The whole bit about him not getting 5.
> 
> The Kraken bond32's got is fairly similar to the H100i actually, and would win if it had louder/stronger fans on it fairly easily (they went the silent route).


oke so what are the best fans according to you?

like i said before i have good fans and they are quiet i could just not find better fans for this quiet operation.

of course i can get the scyte syclones with 150 cfm but i can't hear anything when i set it to the highest speed.

also like i said if the pump is not pumping any faster it will not give that much of a result, on here there is a video i seen of the pump its performance and it is not impressive at all.

again, u can put an tremendous cfm fan on it but if the pump not pumps any faster i would not make that much of a difference.


----------



## kwaidonjin

I just received my 8350, gigabyte UD3(rev 3.0), 8 gig corsair vengeance 1866, Seasonic 750 w psu, and seagate 2 tb hard drive. Istill have to get a GPU, I have a GTX 650 I might put in for now. I am really torn between this 7950100352-4L and this galaxy 670 newegg has on sale.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814162109
The 670 is about $100 more, is it worth it???? The 7950 has the 2 games. Should I stick with AMD since my CPU and MB is that? Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

oh here it is: 




the flow rate is just as important than the fans so even when u put the most power full fans on it it does not make much of a difference.

the best to lower the temps is a low temperature in the room your in.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The whole bit about him not getting 5.
> 
> The Kraken bond32's got is fairly similar to the H100i actually, and would win if it had louder/stronger fans on it fairly easily (they went the silent route).
> 
> 
> 
> oke so what are the best fans according to you?
> 
> like i said before i have good fans and they are quiet i could just not find better fans for this quiet operation.
> 
> of course i can get the scyte syclones with 150 cfm but i can't hear anything when i set it to the highest speed.
> 
> also like i said if the pump is not pumping any faster it will not give that much of a result, on here there is a video i seen of the pump its performance and it is not impressive at all.
> 
> again, u can put an tremendous cfm fan on it but if the pump not pumps any faster i would not make that much of a difference.
Click to expand...

Honestly? Probably my Corsair fans (the old ones, not the SP series), or Deltas. Anything with an absurdly high static pressure. CFM comes second.

AKA: anything NOT QUIET. Limiting yourself to quiet fans will hold you back and then some. I understand some people want quiet operation, but you'll notice full-loopers who want silence also usually have a TON of rad space to make up for it. The H100 and things like it simply do not have a lot of rad space.

And actually, you're wrong. Sometimes you need a slower pump. Slower pumps give you more time to dissipate the heat, and the only time more/stronger fans stop helping, is when they bleed all heat from the water before it passes the rad. Otherwise, there is always more to cool it down, and more airflow will cool it down farther. There is a balance to find, yes, but stronger fans will almost always mean cooler temps.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well the 7950 will allow you to mine BitCoins far quicker than the NVidia and personally I prefer to go red all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Rev 3.0 UD3 will recognise the 8350 out of the box so you don't have to worry about BIOS update (you will probably have the December 2012 BIOS which is the latest). Gratz on getting your kit, have fun putting it all together.
> 
> Paladine


Bitcoins lol is it worth the hassle? i dont know much really just thats its better to be in a pool and do it solo


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Well the 7950 will allow you to mine BitCoins far quicker than the NVidia and personally I prefer to go red all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Rev 3.0 UD3 will recognise the 8350 out of the box so you don't have to worry about BIOS update (you will probably have the December 2012 BIOS which is the latest). Gratz on getting your kit, have fun putting it all together.
> 
> Paladine


Thanks for the reply, I will mostly be gaming, tired of the PS3. This site is a lot better then Tom's hardware forums, over there if you ask anything they just say why aren't you getting an I7 and Nvidia card.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Honestly? Probably my Corsair fans (the old ones, not the SP series), or Deltas. Anything with an absurdly high static pressure. CFM comes second.
> 
> AKA: anything NOT QUIET. Limiting yourself to quiet fans will hold you back and then some. I understand some people want quiet operation, but you'll notice full-loopers who want silence also usually have a TON of rad space to make up for it. The H100 and things like it simply do not have a lot of rad space.
> 
> And actually, you're wrong. Sometimes you need a slower pump. Slower pumps give you more time to dissipate the heat, and the only time more/stronger fans stop helping, is when they bleed all heat from the water before it passes the rad. Otherwise, there is always more to cool it down, and more airflow will cool it down farther. There is a balance to find, yes, but stronger fans will almost always mean cooler temps.


are you serious that your corsair fans performs good? i mean i had some corsair fans and they are absurdly loud i have 4 of the fans including my h100i, so u think i would be better of to use my standard fans instead of my new ones?

u have made a point there that u have to find a balance between pump and fans.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I will mostly be gaming, tired of the PS3. This site is a lot better then Tom's hardware forums, over there if you ask anything they just say why aren't you getting an I7 and Nvidia card.


Lol. I wanna go in one of their sites/threads and say you should get an 8350. It has the world record. Lol for kicks u know.


----------



## kwaidonjin




----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*


Not bad but i wouldnt of bought that zalman








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Waits for Gertrude to announce his NVidia cards are for sale and that he is buying 3x 7990's to fund his upgrade addiction.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


Yeah lol, i did think about it for around 2 minutes







but ill just have to wait til next year


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oke so what are the best fans according to you?
> 
> like i said before i have good fans and they are quiet i could just not find better fans for this quiet operation.
> 
> of course i can get the scyte syclones with 150 cfm but i can't hear anything when i set it to the highest speed.
> 
> also like i said if the pump is not pumping any faster it will not give that much of a result, on here there is a video i seen of the pump its performance and it is not impressive at all.
> 
> again, u can put an tremendous cfm fan on it but if the pump not pumps any faster i would not make that much of a difference.


...

Its not about liquid circulation speed its how much heat the air being forced through the rad can take with it. Why do you speak about it like you know what you're talking about?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Honestly? Probably my Corsair fans (the old ones, not the SP series), or Deltas. Anything with an absurdly high static pressure. CFM comes second.
> 
> AKA: anything NOT QUIET. Limiting yourself to quiet fans will hold you back and then some. I understand some people want quiet operation, but you'll notice full-loopers who want silence also usually have a TON of rad space to make up for it. The H100 and things like it simply do not have a lot of rad space.
> 
> And actually, you're wrong. Sometimes you need a slower pump. Slower pumps give you more time to dissipate the heat, and the only time more/stronger fans stop helping, is when they bleed all heat from the water before it passes the rad. Otherwise, there is always more to cool it down, and more airflow will cool it down farther. There is a balance to find, yes, but stronger fans will almost always mean cooler temps.
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious that your corsair fans performs good? i mean i had some corsair fans and they are absurdly loud i have 4 of the fans including my h100i, so u think i would be better of to use my standard fans instead of my new ones?
> 
> u have made a point there that u have to find a balance between pump and fans.
Click to expand...

Mine are the old H100 fans, not the H100i fans.

This is their listed spec:

Code:



Code:


Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
Fan speed: 1300 - 2600RPM
Fan airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
Fan dBA: 22 - 39 dBA
Fan static pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20

And they live up to the hype:









They are loud, but they're strong. I love em, but I also don't mind the noise, which is about on level with a modern GPU's squirrel cage fan at 70%.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> are you serious that your corsair fans performs good? i mean i had some corsair fans and they are absurdly loud i have 4 of the fans including my h100i, so u think i would be better of to use my standard fans instead of my new ones?
> 
> u have made a point there that u have to find a balance between pump and fans.


I got 3 corsair high performance fans the good static pressure ones, i just bought another 2 cause they didnt have 3 in stock







so ill have 5 SP120's and one Xspc fan lol

im hoping for a great cooling solution...3 are great 5 will be even better hopefully










sounds like a jet engine on full whack







but i got a fan controller so i go passive when browsing


----------



## ChrisB17

Random question.

Would this cool a 8350 w/ 4.5 ghz oc?

http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/ICE_WIND_PRO/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mine are the old H100 fans, not the H100i fans.
> 
> This is their listed spec:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> Fan speed: 1300 - 2600RPM
> Fan airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
> Fan dBA: 22 - 39 dBA
> Fan static pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20
> 
> And they live up to the hype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are loud, but they're strong. I love em, but I also don't mind the noise, which is about on level with a modern GPU's squirrel cage fan at 70%.


aha oke thnx for the info.

i use this ones: Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition
55.2 - 140.3 m³/h, 32.5 - 82.6 cfm
800 - 1500 rpm 12.6 - 26.5 dB(A)

also i have the Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 Blue LED
0 - 2000 rpm 0 - 19 dB(A)
0 - 118.4 m³/h, 0 - 69.69 cfm

i did choose the fans because not only the good performance but they look pretty good, because i have a blue theme in my PC like the GPU has blue LED and i like it on the fans as well.

i could get much better fans like the Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12BBAP-31

0 - 5400 rpm 0 - 50.5 dB(A)
0 - 255 m³/h, 0 - 150.1 cfm

but as u can see they make a terrible noise BUT u get great cooling, so it is very difficult to get some good looking and good performance fans.
u can't get botch i guess than but my fans are pretty good if u ask me.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mine are the old H100 fans, not the H100i fans.
> 
> This is their listed spec:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Fan dimensions: 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
> Fan speed: 1300 - 2600RPM
> Fan airflow: 46 - 92 CFM
> Fan dBA: 22 - 39 dBA
> Fan static pressure: 1.6 - 7.7mm/H20
> 
> And they live up to the hype:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are loud, but they're strong. I love em, but I also don't mind the noise, which is about on level with a modern GPU's squirrel cage fan at 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> aha oke thnx for the info.
> 
> i use this ones: Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition
> 55.2 - 140.3 m³/h, 32.5 - 82.6 cfm
> 800 - 1500 rpm 12.6 - 26.5 dB(A)
> 
> also i have the Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 Blue LED
> 0 - 2000 rpm 0 - 19 dB(A)
> 0 - 118.4 m³/h, 0 - 69.69 cfm
> 
> i did choose the fans because not only the good performance but they look pretty good, because i have a blue theme in my PC like the GPU has blue LED and i like it on the fans as well.
> 
> i could get much better fans like the Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12BBAP-31
> 
> 0 - 5400 rpm 0 - 50.5 dB(A)
> 0 - 255 m³/h, 0 - 150.1 cfm
> 
> but as u can see they make a terrible noise BUT u get great cooling, so it is very difficult to get some good looking and good performance fans.
> u can't get botch i guess than but my fans are pretty good if u ask me.
Click to expand...

All you gave me are Noise levels and CFM.

The most important factor with a radiator is Static Pressure.


----------



## Taintedsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Up ur NB to1.25v. FSB is controlled by NB I think. But on the other hand without I got 4.6 easily on just multi. 4.8 was stable it that vdroop on my MSI990-GD80 V2 didn't leave me with that warm and fuzzy feeling.


do i up the nb voltage or the nb core or the nb/pcie/pll voltage?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All you gave me are Noise levels and CFM.
> 
> The most important factor with a radiator is Static Pressure.


yes because i can't find anything about static pressure on either of those fans.

this is the only info i can get of those fans. but isn't CFM equal important to mount on rads than static pressure?

most companies listed their fans only in CFM and noise levels so it is hard to determine how much static pressure they have.

how did u find your static pressure of your fans?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes because i can't find anything about static pressure on either of those fans.
> 
> this is the only info i can get of those fans. but isn't CFM equal important to mount on rads than static pressure?
> 
> most companies listed their fans only in CFM and noise levels so it is hard to determine how much static pressure they have.
> 
> how did u find your static pressure of your fans?


Do you know what CFM is?


----------



## hurricane28

oh sorry haha i was lazy it is listed on the box -_-

the shark fans have: 1.273 mm-H2O

and the sickleflows are: 2.94 mm H-2O

so the sicklefows are much better than the shark fans, hmm interesting thnx for bringing this up


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oh sorry haha i was lazy it is listed on the box -_-
> 
> the shark fans have: 1.273 mm-H2O
> 
> and the sickleflows are: 2.94 mm H-2O
> 
> so the sicklefows are much better than the shark fans, hmm interesting thnx for bringing this up


Do you even know what CFM is?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oh sorry haha i was lazy it is listed on the box -_-
> 
> the shark fans have: 1.273 mm-H2O
> 
> and the sickleflows are: 2.94 mm H-2O
> 
> so the sicklefows are much better than the shark fans, hmm interesting thnx for bringing this up
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what CFM is?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha oke thnx for the info.
> 
> i use this ones: Aerocool Shark Fan 12cm Blue Edition
> 55.2 - 140.3 m³/h, 32.5 - 82.6 cfm
> 800 - 1500 rpm 12.6 - 26.5 dB(A)
> 
> also i have the Cooler Master SickleFlow 120 Blue LED
> 0 - 2000 rpm 0 - 19 dB(A)
> 0 - 118.4 m³/h, 0 - 69.69 cfm
> 
> i did choose the fans because not only the good performance but they look pretty good, because i have a blue theme in my PC like the GPU has blue LED and i like it on the fans as well.
> 
> i could get much better fans like the Scythe GentleTyphoon D1225C12BBAP-31
> 
> 0 - 5400 rpm 0 - 50.5 dB(A)
> 0 - 255 m³/h, 0 - 150.1 cfm
> 
> but as u can see they make a terrible noise BUT u get great cooling, so it is very difficult to get some good looking and good performance fans.
> u can't get botch i guess than but my fans are pretty good if u ask me.


Enough to know higher is better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Do you know what CFM is?


of course i know man who u think u talking to, CFM is cubic feet minute. and that is the amount of air that the fan can replace.

and yes static pressure is better than CFM when mounted on rads.

i have a degree of mechanic so i do know where i am talking about but the whole pc thing is something really different than work on cards or motorcycles and i am new at this and learned a lot already thank u.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> of course i know man who u think u talking to, CFM is cubic feet minute. and that is the amount of air that the fan can replace.
> 
> and yes static pressure is better than CFM when mounted on rads.
> 
> i have a degree of mechanic so i do know where i am talking about but the whole pc thing is something really different than work on cards or motorcycles and i am new at this and learned a lot already thank u.


oke respect me and i respect you i dont take crap from anyone okay thanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

IM OUT GUYS. See you tommrow.


----------



## Rangerjr1

DOUBLES


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Would getting that high improve gaming at all???


Your frame rates may be a little higher.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> IM OUT GUYS. See you tommrow.


oke man i am just saying.

cya dude take care.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oke man i am just saying.
> 
> cya dude take care.


Bye bye


----------



## bond32

I don't know if you two are being serious or if you're at each other's throats...

In other news, here's where I'm at so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/2780477

Still testing stability. I immediately notice the socket temps are much higher than the 6300. When I run my tests I just set the fans on my rad to 100 percent which drops them greatly. Unfortunately I don't really have a way to mount a fan to the backside of the cpu with my new cooler master haf xb case.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I don't know if you two are being serious or if you're at each other's throats...
> 
> In other news, here's where I'm at so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/2780477
> 
> Still testing stability. I immediately notice the socket temps are much higher than the 6300. When I run my tests I just set the fans on my rad to 100 percent which drops them greatly. Unfortunately I don't really have a way to mount a fan to the backside of the cpu with my new cooler master haf xb case.


Its complicated.


----------



## hurricane28

wow really dude i mounted the corsair fans and i get 55c instead of the 62c with my shark fans!!

they are not as good as i tough they were.

okay okay i was wrong and being an... sorry about that, its just i need to have more patient with this stuff i guess because i was assuming the fans with a high CFM had also a good static pressure but that is obviously not the case here and i learned the hard way









thanx KyadCK i sure did learned a lot and make some mistakes but i learned from it so for that i must thank you.

and u are right about the quiet fans there is just no way to get good quiet fans with high static pressure so i need to take the noise for granted, also i have all 4 of them connected to my fan controller so i can put them down at low loads.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Random question.
> 
> Would this cool a 8350 w/ 4.5 ghz oc?
> 
> http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/ICE_WIND_PRO/


Any ideas?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Any ideas?


Cant say I know for certain but with 8 heat pipes I think It would do well. Just not sure it is the Best.


----------



## ChrisB17

I seen a few reviews online but they weren't very helpful IMO.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> do i up the nb voltage or the nb core or the nb/pcie/pll voltage?


Just NB the CPU-NB is more for the Memory. For OCing I recommend One thing at a time. Lower HT link frequency (x10), NB frequency(x10)(if you can mine doesn't







), Memory to 1333 or 800 (lower helps) or just loosen the timings aka: 12-12-12-36-48 instead of 8-8-8-22-30. That way any crash is limited to just the CPU OC.

One other reason for lowering all those is as you OC using FSB it will Increase each of those values and may bring it beyond a stable range for it with all the settings set- voltage and multipliers.

Edit: I was told to up PLL for FSB clocks.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I seen a few reviews online but they weren't very helpful IMO.


Check out these guys rigs. May narrow your search some. No guarantee that you'll have same results better or worse.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Any ideas?


I would guess so, but not certain. I did 4.4 with stock voltage, and I think I did 4.6 with just a small bump. I would imagine a decent air cooler could handle 4.5-4.6 pretty well, but thats probably about the limit.


----------



## ChrisB17

i have a stable 4.5 ghz oc (I forgot voltage tho) and it was cooled by a H60. But I didnt want a AIO loop anymore and want to switch to cheap air.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not bad but i wouldnt of bought that zalman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol, i did think about it for around 2 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ill just have to wait til next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [e/quote]
> Should i get something different? Wont be doing any major overclocking.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> i have a stable 4.5 ghz oc (I forgot voltage tho) and it was cooled by a H60. But I didnt want a AIO loop anymore and want to switch to cheap air.


if u want cheap air i would suggest the cooler master hyper 212EVO put that in push pull with 2 cooler master sickle flow fans and u can hot 4.6 with some good temps.

i know because i had it also. but i want to point out that what other people get is not equal than what u get, it depends on the chip and on the fans if u use stock fans or like me get the sickle flow fans because they look awesome and are cheap and cool well.

that is a very cheap deal and i don't think u can get better cooler for that price.

also u can try the Scythe Mugen 3 PC Games Edition that must be a very good cooler too for that price.


----------



## Ghost12

I also use the aerocool shark fans on my rad. No issues with temps, but i must admit i bought them for the white led look. As do not have temp issues it is not an issue but suppose could drop the temps further with better rad fans in the future


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Should i get something different? Wont be doing any major overclocking.


itll be ok if you not doing any overclocking, it depends if you can stay not doing any overclocks lol. you might want to when u get a little more into it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taintedsoul*
> 
> Hi guys,Im still trying to get my pc stable past 4.4 ive been playing with voltages but im not even sure what they control,i was hoping you might be able to tell me which ones effect what so i might be able to get stable,I run the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 board
> CPU Vcore
> NB Core
> Dram Voltage 1.500
> HT Link Voltage 1.200
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage 1.800
> CPU PLL Voltage 2.500
> NB Voltage 1.100
> If you guys can help me out with what they do and which ones are safe to mess with that would be great, i cant even get my fsb up over stock without fail.
> thanks for your time.


CPU Vcore cpu volts will need to increase when running cpu faster
NB Core cpu/nb will need to increase when increasing MB speed a small bump may help when you oc cpu speed as well ( +.1v)
Dram Voltage 1.500 used when ocing ram. if you are leaving ram at stock speeds you usually dont have to worry about this however make sure it is set to your rams volts ( usually 1.3, 1.5 or 1.65 )
HT Link Voltage 1.200 used when ocing ht ( unless you are running 2+gpu dont worry about it or about ocing ht. )
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage 1.800 never used
CPU PLL Voltage 2.500 helps with volts stabilization ( i think is the best way to describe ) some people say adjusting it up or down helps others see no difference some ppl take it to 2.695 up to you for me it just creates more heat
NB Voltage 1.100 you need to raise when doing fsb ocing to my knowledge but you need to watch your NB temps if you do this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAY!!! I got my FX8350 and Giga UD5 today from Microcenter!!! I was going to wait longer but then I saw the UD5 for cheap, it's an open box item. So I jumped in and grabbed them today but the upgrade will have to wait. I still need to get my RAM from newegg.com. Woohoo, I can't wait! I've been on this old-a$$ 965 and DDR2 mobo for SO LONG! Now to save up for a 7950...
> 
> Quick pic:
> 
> 
> My dog demanded he be included, our cats were sleeping on the other bed. Typical...


congrats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Yes and what they do is illegal in many parts of the world, particularly in Europe, where just yesterday they were fined 125 000 Euros and are currently under a number of legal proceedings from various EU authorities. As I said, this is my job, I know more about what they do than most and just because you think it is ok it doesn't mean it is legal or even morally right. Even in the US under existing Wiretap laws, what Google is doing is illegal in many states irrespective of whether or not it is an automated process or a real person, interception is interception. For a start you can look up the Cable Act, the Communications Act, Stored Communications Act I could go on and on...
> 
> Please don't try to tell me how to suck eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladine


yet they make so much more on ads then that so will that puny fine really stop them ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oke so what are the best fans according to you?
> 
> like i said before i have good fans and they are quiet i could just not find better fans for this quiet operation.
> 
> of course i can get the scyte syclones with 150 cfm but i can't hear anything when i set it to the highest speed.
> 
> also like i said if the pump is not pumping any faster it will not give that much of a result, on here there is a video i seen of the pump its performance and it is not impressive at all.
> 
> again, u can put an tremendous cfm fan on it but if the pump not pumps any faster i would not make that much of a difference.


again i will say pumps dont need super speed to be effective

and i thought i went over fans the fans that are 36mm dans for 50mm fans ( thickness ) are much better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Honestly? Probably my Corsair fans (the old ones, not the SP series), or Deltas. Anything with an absurdly high static pressure. CFM comes second.
> 
> AKA: anything NOT QUIET. Limiting yourself to quiet fans will hold you back and then some. I understand some people want quiet operation, but you'll notice full-loopers who want silence also usually have a TON of rad space to make up for it. The H100 and things like it simply do not have a lot of rad space.
> 
> And actually, you're wrong. Sometimes you need a slower pump. Slower pumps give you more time to dissipate the heat, and the only time more/stronger fans stop helping, is when they bleed all heat from the water before it passes the rad. Otherwise, there is always more to cool it down, and more airflow will cool it down farther. There is a balance to find, yes, but stronger fans will almost always mean cooler temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I just received my 8350, gigabyte UD3(rev 3.0), 8 gig corsair vengeance 1866, Seasonic 750 w psu, and seagate 2 tb hard drive. Istill have to get a GPU, I have a GTX 650 I might put in for now. I am really torn between this 7950100352-4L and this galaxy 670 newegg has on sale.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814162109
> The 670 is about $100 more, is it worth it???? The 7950 has the 2 games. Should I stick with AMD since my CPU and MB is that? Thanks.


congrats go 7950 all the way
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow really dude i mounted the corsair fans and i get 55c instead of the 62c with my shark fans!!
> 
> they are not as good as i tough they were.
> 
> okay okay i was wrong and being an... sorry about that, its just i need to have more patient with this stuff i guess because i was assuming the fans with a high CFM had also a good static pressure but that is obviously not the case here and i learned the hard way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx KyadCK i sure did learned a lot and make some mistakes but i learned from it so for that i must thank you.
> 
> and u are right about the quiet fans there is just no way to get good quiet fans with high static pressure so i need to take the noise for granted, also i have all 4 of them connected to my fan controller so i can put them down at low loads.


......... can i just ask how may times we have said this ?

and yea if your not doing any major ocing you will be fine on the zalman cooler let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> CPU Vcore cpu volts will need to increase when running cpu faster
> NB Core cpu/nb will need to increase when increasing MB speed a small bump may help when you oc cpu speed as well ( +.1v)
> Dram Voltage 1.500 used when ocing ram. if you are leaving ram at stock speeds you usually dont have to worry about this however make sure it is set to your rams volts ( usually 1.3, 1.5 or 1.65 )
> HT Link Voltage 1.200 used when ocing ht ( unless you are running 2+gpu dont worry about it or about ocing ht. )
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage 1.800 never used
> CPU PLL Voltage 2.500 helps with volts stabilization ( i think is the best way to describe ) some people say adjusting it up or down helps others see no difference some ppl take it to 2.695 up to you for me it just creates more heat
> NB Voltage 1.100 you need to raise when doing fsb ocing to my knowledge but you need to watch your NB temps if you do this
> congrats
> yet they make so much more on ads then that so will that puny fine really stop them ?
> again i will say pumps dont need super speed to be effective
> 
> and i thought i went over fans the fans that are 36mm dans for 50mm fans ( thickness ) are much better
> 
> congrats go 7950 all the way
> ......... can i just ask how may times we have said this ?
> 
> and yea if your not doing any major ocing you will be fine on the zalman cooler let us know if you have any questions.


LOL zalman cooler?

my temps are much better now so i am ok for now but maybe in the future i will go custom loop.


----------



## TheAntiMartyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I was under the impression that NB OCing doesn't help much unless you have at least 2 GPU's in SLI or Xfire. Also, your avatar is kinda wierd and creepy dude...


His avatar is a work of art. I should know, I created it.


----------



## Vencenzo

I've been using these for 4.6-4.7 http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/cpu/473/freezer-a30.html
3x 8350 rigs running them.
Caught a bunch on sale for 19.99. Stock fan sucks but heatsink is solid. Added 2200 rpm 120 for pull , switched their low rpm fan to push.

Good if your broke or building for people on budget.

I've been debating on getting a h100i for myself though and pushing it further... Not soo sure after reading comments


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I've been using these for 4.6-4.7 http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/cpu/473/freezer-a30.html
> 3x 8350 rigs running them.
> Caught a bunch on sale for 19.99. Stock fan sucks but heatsink is solid. Added 2200 rpm 120 for pull , switched their low rpm fan to push.
> 
> Good if your broke or building for people on budget.
> 
> I've been debating on getting a h100i for myself though and pushing it further... Not soo sure after reading comments


I like my H series corsairs.
The H-100 does a great job with my Vishera


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> My h100i rocks - 7-20C idle never broke 62C at full load even on 5GHz OC (on an 8320) with massive VCore. Usually run it on "Balanced" fan profile for my day to day 4.72GHz clock.
> 
> Currently 14C with 37 tabs open in my browser, Tweetdeck running (with a very active timeline), Skype, Outlook (with 4 accounts) and BFGMiner (Bitcoin) - whereas my graphics card is currently 59C at 100% load (bitcoin mining uses no CPU) and current ambient temps are around 22C in the apartment. (EDIT: Just checked it is 28C in the room at the moment).
> 
> So yeah I would take all the negativity you have heard about the H100(i) with a HUGE pinch of salt because from what I have seen of the two people making bad comments on this thread, 1 is an Air Cooler who hates Closed Loops and lies about his air overclocks and the second couldn't find his ass with his own hands let alone properly configure his system.
> 
> H100i is working incredibly well here in my 3rd floor apartment where heat is a very real issue.
> 
> Paladine


If you actually read the few posts between me and gertruude you would know that it was mostly a missunderstanding. My air cooler can do 5GHz for playing and benchmarking, and normal IBT (which is enough for gaming and stuff) But i CANT fold with it. I dont need rockhard stability to play games. Never claimed it would do CPU heavy tasks like folding or certian benchmarks, or even IBT AVX, which is what gertruude and maybe you thought all along. Im back to 4.8GHz.
So please let it be. Ive explained myself and i think it all was a stupid fight over a missunderstanding.
MY AIR COOLER IS NOT CAPABLE OF 5GHZ FOR FOLDING AND OTHER CPU HEAVY TASKS. BUT IT IS FOR GAMING AND EVERY DAY USE. IF I WANT IT TO PASS IBT AVX I WOULD NEED A BETTER COOLER.
Ill admit i may have not been clear about this.

Who cant find his own ass?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> You already know the answer to that one, you have been trolling him for days.
> 
> Anyway my post was more to void the negativity on the H100(i) as you don't have one and are therefore not in a position to make a qualified judgement and as previously stated the other person is incapable of correctly configuring his system (although it seems he has finally started to listen so maybe he will soon be able to find his own ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Paladine


Trolling? Got no idea of what you are talking about.

LOL


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> My h100i rocks - 7-20C idle never broke 62C at full load even on 5GHz OC (on an 8320) with massive VCore. Usually run it on "Balanced" fan profile for my day to day 4.72GHz clock.
> 
> Currently 14C with 37 tabs open in my browser, Tweetdeck running (with a very active timeline), Skype, Outlook (with 4 accounts) and BFGMiner (Bitcoin) - whereas my graphics card is currently 59C at 100% load (bitcoin mining uses no CPU) and current ambient temps are around 22C in the apartment. (EDIT: Just checked it is 28C in the room at the moment).
> 
> So yeah I would take all the negativity you have heard about the H100(i) with a HUGE pinch of salt because from what I have seen of the two people making bad comments on this thread, 1 is an Air Cooler who hates Closed Loops and lies about his air overclocks and the second couldn't find his ass with his own hands let alone properly configure his system.
> 
> H100i is working incredibly well here in my 3rd floor apartment where heat is a very real issue.
> 
> Paladine


well PALADINE maybe u should look further than your nose because i am not the only one with some complaints about the h100i.

what u say is irrelevant dude because u only go for what u get with YOUR h100i and the other people who has issues are ''according to YOU'' stupid.

let me take something very clear here, we are all here to learn and make mistakes and YES i made some mistakes and learned from it.

i am glad i make mistakes because than i learn something, also i can't configure my system? and the other one is hating closed loops?

the only one who is making stupid claims are you PALEDINE and u make a character out of us.

stop that and leave the thread like it was because it starter to be very civilized until you come up with this nonsense.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Yea bro PALEDINE show respect oke i respect u everyone make mistakes except for you maybe oke LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well PALADINE maybe u should look further than your nose because i am not the only one with some complaints about the h100i.
> 
> what u say is irrelevant dude because u only go for what u get with YOUR h100i and the other people who has issues are ''according to YOU'' stupid.
> 
> let me take something very clear here, we are all here to learn and make mistakes and YES i made some mistakes and learned from it.
> 
> i am glad i make mistakes because than i learn something, also i can't configure my system? and the other one is hating closed loops?
> 
> the only one who is making stupid claims are you PALEDINE and u make a character out of us.
> 
> stop that and leave the thread like it was because it starter to be very civilized until you come up with this nonsense.


do ya wanna know what i think?

I think you and ranger are the same person lol. you both are always on together, you both appeared in this thread at the same time, you both have digs at each other but something seems not right

Just something about you both is odd and very peculiar


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> do ya wanna know what i think?
> 
> I think you and ranger are the same person lol. you both are always on together, you both appeared in this thread at the same time, you both have digs at each other but something seems not right
> 
> Just something about you both is odd and very peculiar


I might be odd and peculiar but i am certainly not hurricane.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> You already know the answer to that one, you have been trolling him for days.
> 
> Anyway my post was more to void the negativity on the H100(i) as you don't have one and are therefore not in a position to make a qualified judgement and as previously stated the other person is incapable of correctly configuring his system (although it seems he has finally started to listen so maybe he will soon be able to find his own ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Paladine


i assume u talking about me huh, well maybe u need to putt your own hands out of your ass yourself LOL

it seems that u are quite full of yourself and u know everything better than the rest.

correct me if i am wrong but isn't it that you asked yourself for some advice about your system?

like i said dude, stop making a character out of people and mocking when they make mistakes.

i certainly do not listen to you because i do not like you and your attitude so stop talking about me, than you.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i assume u talking about me huh, well maybe u need to putt your own hands out of your ass yourself LOL
> 
> it seems that u are quite full of yourself and u know everything better than the rest.
> 
> correct me if i am wrong but isn't it that you asked yourself for some advice about your system?
> 
> like i said dude, stop making a character out of people and mocking when they make mistakes.
> 
> i certainly do not listen to you because i do not like you and your attitude so stop talking about me, than you.


Well just because he knows something about the H100 that you dont doesnt mean that he is a know it all and cant ask for help.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> do ya wanna know what i think?
> 
> I think you and ranger are the same person lol. you both are always on together, you both appeared in this thread at the same time, you both have digs at each other but something seems not right
> 
> Just something about you both is odd and very peculiar


haha well it is complicated LOL

and paladines's statements are not appreciated because they are based at nothing and only try to make us mad and i don't like that anymore.

i can configure my system quite fine and he should look at his self before making characters out of people.

what is odd and what seems not right to you than gertruude?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha well it is complicated LOL
> 
> and paladines's statements are not appreciated because they are based at nothing and only try to make us mad and i don't like that anymore.
> i can configure my system quite fine and he should look at his self before making characters out of people.
> what is odd and what seems not right to you than gertruude?


hmmm how can i put this without intending to have a dig lol

Well you both dont get on most of the time but there's times you'll stick up for each other lol. you both on every day at same time and late at night around the same time too.

Ranger just comes across as a bit quiet but dont take any crap and you seem to jump in with both feet totally opposite of ranger with your LOL etc all the time

You both either know each other and what ya do is a bit of an act

Or you are same person







this would account for such differing personalities

it seems farfetched but ive seen it b4 a few years ago.









Or maybe i just been up for 3 days and im going out my mind


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Honestly It prob isn't the H100 itself. Seeing how you can mount it in any of a number of different configurations and the number of diff size cases utilizing fans and air flow in a number of diff directions with a variety of fan manufacturers ..... See where this is going? No two people with just diff cases will have the exact same result. His prob could be that he is pushing more air out than in. Air density matters. Most problems arise from poor direction from the manufacturer. My H55 came with incredibly bad directions for mounting to the CPU, the mounting of fans was nearly non-existent. Try some different configurations with all your fans not just the H100's. It could be that with your setup it may never give you the results your looking for, and it not be the fault of you or the part.


Hard to believe I needed to repost my own post. I am sure there are a few pieces o' crap out there. And I am equally sure the H100 isn't one of them. Is it the best- NO. Is it the Worst - NO. Every person will get different results. If we all had an H100 we would all likely have different results. Each of us has varying abilities as OCers, different equipment and location of the computer in our homes, as well as different ambient air temps. It is ok to say the H100 didn't perform like you wanted and didn't meet your needs. But some of you need to refrain from bashing those with different opinions. If your not helping then well... YOUR NOT HELPING. Nothing gets resolved telling us how much something sucks. Rather say, " this H100 isn't getting me the clocks I expected. Anyone else with an H100 know if my expectations are possible?" EASY


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmm how can i put this without intending to have a dig lol
> 
> Well you both dont get on most of the time but there's times you'll stick up for each other lol. you both on every day at same time and late at night around the same time too.
> 
> Ranger just comes across as a bit quiet but dont take any crap and you seem to jump in with both feet totally opposite of ranger with your LOL etc all the time
> 
> You both either know each other and what ya do is a bit of an act
> 
> Or you are same person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would account for such differing personalities
> 
> it seems farfetched but ive seen it b4 a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe i just been up for 3 days and im going out my mind


We know eachother from another thread he made a few months ago. I helped him with some RAM and his GPU. Other than that i dont know him.

We are NOT the same person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I asked for help when I got here - I have been building systems for 20 years but never overclocked so yeah I asked for help. I read what others had said in the thread, read up on the techniques and the technologies asked for help here and listened to what people said. As a result my system is stable and I know not to try and push it further than it wants to go - a 1.2GHz overclock is very respectable (33ish%).
> 
> So no, I don't know it all, not by any stretch - but there are certain things that I do know very well - for example having worked in technology my entire life starting with assembly language programming, enterprise systems, training, and a whole host of other technical roles - I am a geek and I know my stuff. However, for the past 6 years I have worked in law, more specifically the impact of technology on various human rights including privacy. I am a well known global expert on these issues and I am very passionate about them. So yes, on these things I am very knowledgeable but that doesn't make me a know it all.
> 
> Paladine


I wouldnt call you a knowitall.

Hurricane seems to think you are. On an old thread he made he said the same thing to me when i corrected him about something.


----------



## Krusher33

I found that the AIO type coolers works best when you have it as an intake rather than exhaust. Even if it's at the top of the case.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I wouldnt call you a knowitall.
> 
> Hurricane seems to think you are. On an old thread he made he said the same thing to me when i corrected him about something.


dude that was something way different than here.

that was the attitude u gave me and u apologized for that.

about the paladine is something else, he clearly does not know me and he is talking some crap about me i don't like.

he makes some stupid statements like: you are closed loop hater and i can't find my ass? for some one who is that smart he thinks he is that pretty stupid to say.

i build my own rig and i sure as hell configured it myself with some help indeed from you guys.

also i noticed some people on here have their own story about what some one should said or has said, and than make a character out of it, that's just stupid and soo not necessary and needed in this thread.

finally it was getting very civilized until that PALADINE guy make comments that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> dude that was something way different than here.
> 
> that was the attitude u gave me and u apologized for that.
> 
> about the paladine is something else, he clearly does not know me and he is talking some crap about me i don't like.
> 
> he makes some stupid statements like: you are closed loop hater and i can't find my ass? for some one who is that smart he thinks he is that pretty stupid to say.
> 
> i build my own rig and i sure as hell configured it myself with some help indeed from you guys.
> 
> also i noticed some people on here have their own story about what some one should said or has said, and than make a character out of it, that's just stupid and soo not necessary and needed in this thread.
> 
> finally it was getting very civilized until that PALADINE guy make comments that makes no sense at all.


Even IF he is trolling you're still feeding him hard by writing long novels about how butthurt you are and how you dont want more crap from him. I suggest you just ignore him if you cant take some criticism.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I found that the AIO type coolers works best when you have it as an intake rather than exhaust. Even if it's at the top of the case.


I think all rads do llol


----------



## d1nky

on subject im ocing my 8350 at long last!


----------



## Mega Man

congrats keep us posted!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think all rads do llol


I agree with this. I have my rx360 as intake in the top and used to have the h100 like that also. Tbh though i think the temp diff is minimal at best but the dust is far worse as intake in top as it is just settling on the rad. I have to remove the fans and clean every week, i fitted the h100 to the wife`s pc as exhaust in the top, far less dust


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I agree with this. I have my rx360 as intake in the top and used to have the h100 like that also. Tbh though i think the temp diff is minimal at best but the dust is far worse as intake in top as it is just settling on the rad. I have to remove the fans and clean every week, i fitted the h100 to the wife`s pc as exhaust in the top, far less dust


I must admit i get better temps as intake but i cant be bothered swapping them back to intake







maybe next week


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I found that the AIO type coolers works best when you have it as an intake rather than exhaust. Even if it's at the top of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all rads do llol
Click to expand...

I failed to exclude custom water coolers and experienced AIO users in my post. But it seems to me a lot of folks doing it for the first time will put their rads as exhaust. It is convenient to do that, but if you look in the Corsair and Antec owner threads, they're always seeing improvements in temps when they suggest the new folks to flip their fans around to intake rather than exhaust.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## bond32

Do socket temps drop as thermal paste settles? Or do both socket and core temps drop... Or does nothing drop lol?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Do socket temps drop as thermal paste settles? Or do both socket and core temps drop... Or does nothing drop lol?


depends on the paste really.

some you need to cure and some that dont need no curing.

and yeah temps do drop over time with the ones that need curing


----------



## bond32

Thanks for the quick response. I believe arctic silver 5 has some cure time right? My socket temps get pretty warm but core is fine in my stress testing.

So far I have http://valid.canardpc.com/2781695 stable. I feel like I can push it further so once I get time I will be messing around more with it. Got over 9k stock for the first time on 3dmark11 so I am pretty excited lol.

Edit: holy cow look at my cpu voltage... Just now realized that! 1337


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I believe arctic silver 5 has some cure time right? My socket temps get pretty warm but core is fine in my stress testing.
> 
> So far I have http://valid.canardpc.com/2781695 stable. I feel like I can push it further so once I get time I will be messing around more with it. Got over 9k stock for the first time on 3dmark11 so I am pretty excited lol.
> 
> Edit: holy cow look at my cpu voltage... Just now realized that! 1337


I use AS5 too and has a 200hour cure time if i remember right lol they say temps can go down 8-10c but its more like 6 if that









still its pretty good stuff and the best ive tried so far and ive tried a few a close second would be mx4. wanna get some liquid ultra in near future lol bit pricey lol

OI ranger i got 1337 volts on each core according to hwinfo64







im LEEET


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I believe arctic silver 5 has some cure time right? My socket temps get pretty warm but core is fine in my stress testing.
> 
> So far I have http://valid.canardpc.com/2781695 stable. I feel like I can push it further so once I get time I will be messing around more with it. Got over 9k stock for the first time on 3dmark11 so I am pretty excited lol.
> 
> Edit: holy cow look at my cpu voltage... Just now realized that! 1337


hmmm that voltage is a bit low, is that just validation or is that stressed stable


----------



## bond32

Right now yeah its stable. Prime is all I have tested, will run IBT later today. Will likely have to raise it.

And yes the heck with you ranger, I'll have my moment.

And also that's not a load voltage.

Edit again: that voltage is wrong. CPUz is wrong that is, should show 1.428


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Right now yeah its stable. Prime is all I have tested, will run IBT later today. Will likely have to raise it.
> 
> And yes the heck with you ranger, I'll have my moment.
> 
> And also that's not a load voltage.


NO need to run IBT if ya prime stable, others only run IBT cause prime can be funny with a few cpus, heck i wouldnt of even run prime these days lol....im so past stressing now its a bore


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I failed to exclude custom water coolers and experienced AIO users in my post. But it seems to me a lot of folks doing it for the first time will put their rads as exhaust. It is convenient to do that, but if you look in the Corsair and Antec owner threads, they're always seeing improvements in temps when they suggest the new folks to flip their fans around to intake rather than exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had mine on intake since day one, was the only way that made any sense to me really given that I have an exhaust just a few inches away at the back of the case (my rad is mounted in the top of my CM690) - if I had mounted it in exhaust it would have screwed up the air flow in the case and rendered the rear fan useless or at the very best, incredibly inefficient.
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

Your rear fan can not keep up with the dual fans of the H100, let alone it and the rest of the case fans, so you're still screwing it up.

Air isn't meant to go out the back, it's mean to go out the back and top. Preferably with intakes at the front, bottom, and side. In some cases, you can flip around the top fans if they're on a rad to be intake, but it'll put a lot of positive pressure on a case, and your rad's fans will have a harder time moving air into the case, limiting what they can do anyway. The general solution for this is to reverse some other fans, or to just take off the door to release the extra pressure.

Other downsides to intake include hot CPU air being shoved straight down onto your VRMs, NB, and back of your GPU(s), and in a confined space, dragging down heat that went up after exhausting.

Generally, intake vs exhaust in a case with good airflow isn't a question of screwing up, it's where you want the heat to be. If your CPU needs it more, then set it to intake. If the remaining parts of your computer need it more, set it to exhaust. If you want positive airflow to keep the dust out, balance it so more active CFM is pushing in, but don't increase it too far or you reduce actual airflow and put more strain on the fans. If you want negative airflow, same thing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> our rear fan can not keep up with the dual fans of the H100, let alone it and the rest of the case fans, so you're still screwing it up.
> 
> Air isn't meant to go out the back, it's mean to go out the back and top. Preferably with intakes at the front, bottom, and side. In some cases, you can flip around the top fans if they're on a rad to be intake, but it'll put a lot of positive pressure on a case, and your rad's fans will have a harder time moving air into the case, limiting what they can do anyway. The general solution for this is to reverse some other fans, or to just take off the door to release the extra pressure.
> 
> Other downsides to intake include hot CPU air being shoved straight down onto your VRMs, NB, and back of your GPU(s), and in a confined space, dragging down heat that went up after exhausting.
> 
> Generally, intake vs exhaust in a case with good airflow isn't a question of screwing up, it's where you want the heat to be. If your CPU needs it more, then set it to intake. If the remaining parts of your computer need it more, set it to exhaust. If you want positive airflow to keep the dust out, balance it so more active CFM is pushing in, but don't increase it too far or you reduce actual airflow and put more strain on the fans. If you want negative airflow, same thing
> 
> 
> .


So can you explain my fan setup lol. im thick with the negative/positive air thing...

I got front 200mm intake........side200mm intake........Rear Intake......top 3 rad fans push./pull and top200mm x2 pulling air out

is this ok?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So can you explain my fan setup lol. im thick with the negative/positive air thing...
> 
> I got front 200mm intake........side200mm intake........Rear Intake......top 3 rad fans push./pull and top200mm x2 pulling air out
> 
> is this ok?


Its a positive air pressure. The the only way air can get out it through small cracks but mostly the rad, you're getting fresh cold air going through the rad which is good!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> our rear fan can not keep up with the dual fans of the H100, let alone it and the rest of the case fans, so you're still screwing it up.
> 
> Air isn't meant to go out the back, it's mean to go out the back and top. Preferably with intakes at the front, bottom, and side. In some cases, you can flip around the top fans if they're on a rad to be intake, but it'll put a lot of positive pressure on a case, and your rad's fans will have a harder time moving air into the case, limiting what they can do anyway. The general solution for this is to reverse some other fans, or to just take off the door to release the extra pressure.
> 
> Other downsides to intake include hot CPU air being shoved straight down onto your VRMs, NB, and back of your GPU(s), and in a confined space, dragging down heat that went up after exhausting.
> 
> Generally, intake vs exhaust in a case with good airflow isn't a question of screwing up, it's where you want the heat to be. If your CPU needs it more, then set it to intake. If the remaining parts of your computer need it more, set it to exhaust. If you want positive airflow to keep the dust out, balance it so more active CFM is pushing in, but don't increase it too far or you reduce actual airflow and put more strain on the fans. If you want negative airflow, same thing
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So can you explain my fan setup lol. im thick with the negative/positive air thing...
> 
> I got front 200mm intake........side200mm intake........Rear Intake......top 3 rad fans push./pull and top200mm x2 pulling air out
> 
> is this ok?
Click to expand...

I'll assume the 200's are CM Megaflows (120CFM) and the 140 rear a Sickleflow (~70CFM), for about 300 total CFM in. The rad fans and the megaflows above them don't add CFM capability to each other, just pressure (2 engines on one axle adds torque, not speed). If they are give or take 60-70 CFM each (the 120mms) then you'd have slight positive pressure, though if your GPUs are cage-fan style, they'll take away some of that, possibly leading to slight negative pressure.

Either way it should be about balanced unless your Rad fans are something very powerful like my Corsair fans, but there's not exactly a whole lot you could do about that regardless. Thankfully, the HAF X is very forgiving of this by having mesh EVERYWHERE so there's lots of places to draw in extra air from.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll assume the 200's are CM Megaflows (120CFM) and the 140 rear a Sickleflow (~70CFM), for about 300 total CFM in. The rad fans and the megaflows above them don't add CFM capability to each other, just pressure (2 engines on one axle adds torque, not speed). If they are give or take 60-70 CFM each (the 120mms) then you'd have slight positive pressure, though if your GPUs are cage-fan style, they'll take away some of that, possibly leading to slight negative pressure.
> 
> Either way it should be about balanced unless your Rad fans are something very powerful like my Corsair fans, but there's not exactly a whole lot you could do about that regardless. Thankfully, the HAF X is very forgiving of this by having mesh EVERYWHERE so there's lots of places to draw in extra air from.


aye i got corsair SP120 high performance with great static pressure on rad but only 5 of them couldnt get the 6th they sold out lol so thats stock xspc fan and 1400 nxzt fan for rear and yeah 4 megaflows lol


----------



## hurricane28

i have the corsair fans on it in push pull now and it is way cooler than those shark fans i so tough were good but they are not.

i get much better cooling and i agree with KyadCK because when u mount them on the top sucking air in the exhaust cannot keep up
and second u get a lot more dust in your rad than when u push it out of your case, also u don't need warmth in your case u want to push it out.

also i order tomorrow some mx-4 paste because my cooler master paste is the worst u can get i recently discovered and that will give me some 4c.

in my case i also have megaflow 200mm fan in the front and as exhaust i have the shark fan and one sitting on my GPU blowing on the VRM and CPUNB.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i have the corsair fans on it in push pull now and it is way cooler than those shark fans i so tough were good but they are not.
> 
> i get much better cooling and i agree with KyadCK because when u mount them on the top sucking air in the exhaust cannot keep up
> and second u get a lot more dust in your rad than when u push it out of your case, also u don't need warmth in your case u want to push it out.
> 
> also i order tomorrow some mx-4 paste because my cooler master paste is the worst u can get i recently discovered and that will give me some 4c.
> 
> in my case i also have megaflow 200mm fan in the front and as exhaust i have the shark fan and one sitting on my GPU blowing on the VRM and CPUNB.


first he did not say that what he said was that you have to find a balance of what you need.

also I would not get my hopes up about getting 4c temp drop. it could happen but you are setting yourself up for disappointmen again like you did with your h100


----------



## cssorkinman

I've been messing around with memory frequency overclocks and so far 2528 mhz is as far as I have been able to go. What's the highest Mem clock you guys are getting with your rigs and what kit are you using??
Kingston 2400 mhz beasts is what I used for this OC


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

It seems that my initial message somehow didn't get through. Please note that thread bans will be enforced, if people aren't following the rules. If you don't have anything to contribute to this thread, then please don't bother replying.Otherwise, your posts will be deleted without warning. I don't want to see anymore dramas and fights going on this thread. Don't troll in here either.


----------



## Durquavian

True You guys do get a little rowdy







but you should check out the 7990 thread. I am getting the beat down by the Nvidia guys lol. Seriously why does it always have to be one is the greatest and everything else sucks. You would think most people on here are in the top percentile of intelligence, sometimes it seems that since we are in a sequester here in the US and funds are short in the space program, they let the monkeys surf the web. Laughing my butt off here.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> True You guys do get a little rowdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you should check out the 7990 thread. I am getting the beat down by the Nvidia guys lol. Seriously why does it always have to be one is the greatest and everything else sucks. You would think most people on here are in the top percentile of intelligence, sometimes it seems that since we are in a sequester here in the US and funds are short in the space program, they let the monkeys surf the web. Laughing my butt off here.


Lol! Agreed. I must find it entertaining on some level or I would keep reading it. However, hidden within all the sophomoric bickering in this thread lies some useful information. One just has to sort through the fray to find it


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Report any violation or fighting please...


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> True You guys do get a little rowdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you should check out the 7990 thread. I am getting the beat down by the Nvidia guys lol. Seriously why does it always have to be one is the greatest and everything else sucks. You would think most people on here are in the top percentile of intelligence, sometimes it seems that since we are in a sequester here in the US and funds are short in the space program, they let the monkeys surf the web. Laughing my butt off here.


There's interesting psychology behind "fanboyism". It basically boils down to people trying to pat themselves (and on the internet, each other) on the back by constantly reinforcing that the purchase they made was, is, and always will be the best possible choice. Flaws are minimized on said purchase, while with other people's purchases the flaws are blown out of proportion. It's kind of like a weird version of confirmation bias. It's not really got anything to do with intelligence, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> It seems that my initial message somehow didn't get through. Please note that thread bans will be enforced, if people aren't following the rules. If you don't have anything to contribute to this thread, then please don't bother replying.Otherwise, your posts will be deleted without warning. I don't want to see anymore dramas and fights going on this thread. Don't troll in here either.


Oh god did someone start another flame war on this thread?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> True You guys do get a little rowdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you should check out the 7990 thread. I am getting the beat down by the Nvidia guys lol. Seriously why does it always have to be one is the greatest and everything else sucks. You would think most people on here are in the top percentile of intelligence, sometimes it seems that since we are in a sequester here in the US and funds are short in the space program, they let the monkeys surf the web. Laughing my butt off here.


The 7990 is the fastest single card in the world right now in terms on raw FPS. AMD is shown to have some weaker and dropped frames when running crossfire while the nvidia 690 offers smoother frames. However if the prototype drivers I read about on this site this Morning are any Indication AMD may have solved this problem.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> There's interesting psychology behind "fanboyism". It basically boils down to people trying to pat themselves (and on the internet, each other) on the back by constantly reinforcing that the purchase they made was, is, and always will be the best possible choice. Flaws are minimized on said purchase, while with other people's purchases the flaws are blown out of proportion. It's kind of like a weird version of confirmation bias. It's not really got anything to do with intelligence, as far as I can tell.


Perhaps some insight into the multiple flame wars that have cropped up on this thread lately?


----------



## jsc1973

Well, all attempts at topping 4.8 GHz stable failed tonight. I could get to the Windows screen at 5 GHz @ 1.5v, but the temps went through the roof on a simple run of AMD Overdrive's stress test in no time flat--probably as much due to the (lack of) airflow of this 10-year-old case as this 8350 just being an egg fryer at that speed. The test quit after about four minutes. Was going to add a second fan to the cooler, but I think it's pointless since I can't get the hot air out of the case anyway.

I'll try again, with two fans, after my next planned upgrade, to the BitFenix Shinobi XL. For now, the verdict on this 8350 seems to be 4814 MHz on air. Not too shabby anyway, but I really wanted that 5 GHz on air.

For the record:
Gigabyte 970A-UD3 rev. 1.2, BIOS rev. F8a
LLC turned on, CPU/NB at 1.4v, LLC on
RAM is ordinary DDR3 1333, 9-9-9-24 at stock voltage, o/c at 1426

Cooler is Silverstone Heligon HE01, stock fan.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first he did not say that what he said was that you have to find a balance of what you need.
> 
> also I would not get my hopes up about getting 4c temp drop. it could happen but you are setting yourself up for disappointmen again like you did with your h100


i did not say that KyadCK said that i am only saying that some one else said that.

also i found that thermal paste really can make a difference i asked several guys here that are professional builders so if some one should know it is them.

here are some explanations: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Roundup-172/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1358587/best-thermal-paste-2013

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-January-2012/1468/5

also my TIM is not even listed so the highest temp drop i seen was like 5c and that is a very big difference if u ask me.


----------



## WinterActual

I was planning to buy a H100i but now I am wondering if its worth it. I am not going to OC for now, and if I do it later on it will be very minor OC.I am not talking about the H80 because the difference between 100 and 80 is 10 bucks where I live so its no brainer to get the H100 if that was the case. Do you think the H60 is more worth it? The price difference between Noctua NH-D14 and H60 is 14$ which is nothing. On the other hand there is the Hyper 412 Slim and I really don't know which one to choose. I think the H60 is the best bet isn't it?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Well, all attempts at topping 4.8 GHz stable failed tonight. I could get to the Windows screen at 5 GHz @ 1.5v, but the temps went through the roof on a simple run of AMD Overdrive's stress test in no time flat--probably as much due to the (lack of) airflow of this 10-year-old case as this 8350 just being an egg fryer at that speed. The test quit after about four minutes. Was going to add a second fan to the cooler, but I think it's pointless since I can't get the hot air out of the case anyway.
> 
> I'll try again, with two fans, after my next planned upgrade, to the BitFenix Shinobi XL. For now, the verdict on this 8350 seems to be 4814 MHz on air. Not too shabby anyway, but I really wanted that 5 GHz on air.
> 
> For the record:
> Gigabyte 970A-UD3 rev. 1.2, BIOS rev. F8a
> LLC turned on, CPU/NB at 1.4v, LLC on
> RAM is ordinary DDR3 1333, 9-9-9-24 at stock voltage, o/c at 1426
> 
> Cooler is Silverstone Heligon HE01, stock fan.


you are on the good way that is excellent for air cooler it really is.

but i think it would be better for your overclocks if u use a 990FX motherboard that supports the FX processor to its full potential.

also i would not use AMD overdrive to test or overclock at all i have tried it and give me nothing but trouble, i tried so much stress test programs and they all say that prime95 is one of the best but i also read that it can destroy your chip as well because it is not necessary to put that huge loads on it just to be stable at all.

i use aida64 CPU test for 30minutes and watch the temps and the VCORE and if that is ok test FPU.

FPU test in aida is to see if your cooler is up to the job and let the CPU heats to the max so if u can stay under the 60/65 u are good to go.

in my opinion according to test the stability of the CPU is test it with aida64 CPU test for 15 minutes or more, if it passes that try some games for 15/30min because that is what u normally do with your PC.

i use HWINFO64 to read my temps after games because it saves the hottest temps. also it shows the highest VCORE and much more.

good luck


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I was planning to buy a H100i but now I am wondering if its worth it. I am not going to OC for now, and if I do it later on it will be very minor OC.I am not talking about the H80 because the difference between 100 and 80 is 10 bucks where I live so its no brainer to get the H100 if that was the case. Do you think the H60 is more worth it? The price difference between Noctua NH-D14 and H60 is 14$ which is nothing. On the other hand there is the Hyper 412 Slim and I really don't know which one to choose. I think the H60 is the best bet isn't it?[/quote
> 
> it depends on what u want to do, but if u said u only want to do minor overclocks the h100i is a good choice to be honest.
> 
> i had some bad experiences with corsair but that does not mean every one have the same problem. also it must fit in your case that u have because of its 240 rad.
> 
> if u want to go air cooling one of the best choice would be the cooler master hyper 212EVO and put it in push pull i had it and i loved it. the hyper 412 slim is a good cooler too.
> 
> but the best choice would still be the h100i.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I was planning to buy a H100i but now I am wondering if its worth it. I am not going to OC for now, and if I do it later on it will be very minor OC.I am not talking about the H80 because the difference between 100 and 80 is 10 bucks where I live so its no brainer to get the H100 if that was the case. Do you think the H60 is more worth it? The price difference between Noctua NH-D14 and H60 is 14$ which is nothing. On the other hand there is the Hyper 412 Slim and I really don't know which one to choose. I think the H60 is the best bet isn't it?


For no-to-little OC, the H60 will be fine. It should be capable of 4.5-4.6Ghz, and about equal in cooling to a 212EVO, just with the rad mounted to the case instead of the motherboard.


----------



## WinterActual

I was thinking the same. The H60 will be fine but I will think about the Noctua too. I will get one of the two in the end. The only downside of the Noctua is its size so I will think if I have to bother with such pig in my case









Hurricane, I know the H100 is the best choice but it's a bit overkill for my needs.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you are on the good way that is excellent for air cooler it really is.
> 
> but i think it would be better for your overclocks if u use a 990FX motherboard that supports the FX processor to its full potential.
> 
> also i would not use AMD overdrive to test or overclock at all i have tried it and give me nothing but trouble, i tried so much stress test programs and they all say that prime95 is one of the best but i also read that it can destroy your chip as well because it is not necessary to put that huge loads on it just to be stable at all.
> 
> i use aida64 CPU test for 30minutes and watch the temps and the VCORE and if that is ok test FPU.
> 
> FPU test in aida is to see if your cooler is up to the job and let the CPU heats to the max so if u can stay under the 60/65 u are good to go.
> 
> in my opinion according to test the stability of the CPU is test it with aida64 CPU test for 15 minutes or more, if it passes that try some games for 15/30min because that is what u normally do with your PC.
> 
> i use HWINFO64 to read my temps after games because it saves the hottest temps. also it shows the highest VCORE and much more.
> 
> good luck


That board is just fine for overclocking...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That board is just fine for overclocking...


yes it is good board but it does not support the processor to the max because it is the 970 and not the 990FX like the 8350 is, so u obviously do not obtain the best overclock speeds like an 990FX board does.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i did not say that KyadCK said that i am only saying that some one else said that.
> 
> also i found that thermal paste really can make a difference i asked several guys here that are professional builders so if some one should know it is them.
> 
> here are some explanations: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Roundup-172/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1358587/best-thermal-paste-2013
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-January-2012/1468/5
> 
> also my TIM is not even listed so the highest temp drop i seen was like 5c and that is a very big difference if u ask me.


yes your right 5c is alot which is why i am telling you dont get your hopes that high. you are setting your self up for disappointment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I was planning to buy a H100i but now I am wondering if its worth it. I am not going to OC for now, and if I do it later on it will be very minor OC.I am not talking about the H80 because the difference between 100 and 80 is 10 bucks where I live so its no brainer to get the H100 if that was the case. Do you think the H60 is more worth it? The price difference between Noctua NH-D14 and H60 is 14$ which is nothing. On the other hand there is the Hyper 412 Slim and I really don't know which one to choose. I think the H60 is the best bet isn't it?


all of the coolers are great even the h100. it just depends what you want to do with them, what kind of an oc do you want to hit ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it is good board but it does not support the processor to the max because it is the 970 and not the 990FX like the 8350 is, so u obviously do not obtain the best overclock speeds like an 990FX board does.


i hate to tell you but the 970 is the same as the 990fx without SLI multi gpu support hurricane


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it is good board but it does not support the processor to the max because it is the 970 and not the 990FX like the 8350 is, so u obviously do not obtain the best overclock speeds like an 990FX board does.


Like megaman said, the 970 chipset is the same as the 990 minus the 3 way sli/crossfire support. http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/chipsets/9-series-integrated/Pages/amd-970-chipset.aspx

Furthermore that gigabyte 970 ud3 has an 8+2 power phase. Its a good overclocking board.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Like megaman said, the 970 chipset is the same as the 990 minus the 3 way sli/crossfire support. http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/chipsets/9-series-integrated/Pages/amd-970-chipset.aspx
> 
> Furthermore that gigabyte 970 ud3 has an 8+2 power phase. Its a good overclocking board.


aha oke good to know









i did not know that so thnx for the information.


----------



## WinterActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all of the coolers are great even the h100. it just depends what you want to do with them, what kind of an oc do you want to hit ?


I decided to order the Noctua.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I decided to order the Noctua.


good choice that is an excellent cooler indeed, but those guys from the youtube channel are not well known of their reviews tho LOL so i would not go for it because they did an review, also they are INTEL fan boys witch i don't like


----------



## WinterActual

I follow those guys for a long time now and I am willing to believe what they say. And yeah they are Intel fanboys but nowadays most of the people are Intel fanboys anyway


----------



## hurricane28

okay that is your right to do of course i am only saying and great that you found some one who is reliable for u.

i personally like this guy the best: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqChlb8y4cQ0jAFaNFPQLqA

if there is one who knows about computers it is him or i go with this guy: http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCQcDhKZwPkDZTmgj9qakWuw

these are the 2 best for me.

and yes unfortunately there are too many Intel fan boys.


----------



## WinterActual

I trust

Teksyndicate
http://www.youtube.com/user/razethew0rld/videos

LavcoPriceTech
(you already saw them)

and

PCWizKid
http://www.youtube.com/user/PCWizKid/videos

only.

Those guys are the best for me.


----------



## hurricane28

yes the first i like a lot too, he adds a good sense of humor to it witch i like.

the lavco guys i don't like so much LOL

but the PCWizkid is good also.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you are on the good way that is excellent for air cooler it really is.
> 
> but i think it would be better for your overclocks if u use a 990FX motherboard that supports the FX processor to its full potential.


As a few others have said, the only difference between the 970 and the 990FX is that the 990FX has better support for dual GPU's. Which, since I don't run dual GPU's, is irrelevant to me. I chose the board I did because it has the same 8+2 VRM's as a premium 990FX board. I buy good quality components for my systems, but I don't buy stuff with unnecessary features that I don't need or use.
Quote:


> also i would not use AMD overdrive to test or overclock at all i have tried it and give me nothing but trouble, i tried so much stress test programs and they all say that prime95 is one of the best but i also read that it can destroy your chip as well because it is not necessary to put that huge loads on it just to be stable at all.


I used the AMD Overdrive Stability Test as a first test of stability, because it puts a full load on the CPU but doesn't stress it as much as other programs do. If it passes that for 10 minutes or so, then I move on to IBT and see if it will pass that. I was monitoring the temps with HWMonitor at the same time I was doing this; the temps in AMD Overdrive aren't reliable. Prime95 doesn't work well with FX CPU's and I don't use it for them.
Quote:


> if it passes that try some games for 15/30min because that is what u normally do with your PC.


Actually, no. I almost never play games on my PC, and the ones I do play don't need an overclocked FX-8350 to run them. I know the gaming capabilities of current hardware, because I build systems for other people for that purpose, but my own computer is purpose-built with other applications in mind.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> As a few others have said, the only difference between the 970 and the 990FX is that the 990FX has better support for dual GPU's. Which, since I don't run dual GPU's, is irrelevant to me. I chose the board I did because it has the same 8+2 VRM's as a premium 990FX board. I buy good quality components for my systems, but I don't buy stuff with unnecessary features that I don't need or use.
> I used the AMD Overdrive Stability Test as a first test of stability, because it puts a full load on the CPU but doesn't stress it as much as other programs do. If it passes that for 10 minutes or so, then I move on to IBT and see if it will pass that. I was monitoring the temps with HWMonitor at the same time I was doing this; the temps in AMD Overdrive aren't reliable. Prime95 doesn't work well with FX CPU's and I don't use it for them.
> Actually, no. I almost never play games on my PC, and the ones I do play don't need an overclocked FX-8350 to run them. I know the gaming capabilities of current hardware, because I build systems for other people for that purpose, but my own computer is purpose-built with other applications in mind.


okay okay fair enough









luckily every one has his own method to test and i find aida64 one of the best and i don't care what other people say but if u watch at other people who are building for years now they say the same stuff, and even a lot of INTEL and AMD employees saying that aida64 is the way to go because it puts an realistic load to the CPU unlike the prime95 and IBT does because they burn in and can damage the CPU if your cooler is not up to the job.


----------



## Durquavian

AOD did some weird stuff with my FX 8350 as well. I use Control center with my MSI pos 990fxa-gd80v2 and use IBT for quick checks for stability. After that I use OCCT for longer tests. Prime 95 has issues from time to time, seems to have a very narrow sweet spot, but OCCT will suffice in its place just fine and it has charts.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> True You guys do get a little rowdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you should check out the 7990 thread. I am getting the beat down by the Nvidia guys lol. Seriously why does it always have to be one is the greatest and everything else sucks. You would think most people on here are in the top percentile of intelligence, sometimes it seems that since we are in a sequester here in the US and funds are short in the space program, they let the monkeys surf the web. Laughing my butt off here.


Intelligence is not measured by IQ tests, only test taking ability. Intelligence is a real-world phenomena. No written test can quantify that . Of course one can get an idea of ones ability to argue and one's depth of knowledge in a particular area from an essay or written or verbal discourse. IQ tests are not worth the toilet paper they are written on. Now I have alienated the MENSA elitist freaks.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Intelligence is not measured bi IQ tests, only test taking ability. Intelligence is a real-world phenomena. No written test can quantify that . Of course one can get an idea of ones ability to argue and one's depth of knowledge in a particular area from an essay or written or verbal discourse. IQ tests are not worth the toilet paper they are written on. Now I have alienated the MENSA elitist freaks.


I can 100% vouch for that, IQ tests have been debated for years, and from what ive read and studied they only test a persons ability to do the test. there are people that are near genius in sport but lack theoretical skills to do such tests, but you wouldn't call them stupid because they score low on said test!

meanwhile im having issues getting stable, I mean my 8350


----------



## Durquavian

Hey which MoBo is the best for FX 8350 OC, and matching my 990FXA-gd80 V2---> 4pci-e slots , 4 ram slots.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hey which MoBo is the best for FX 8350 OC, and matching my 990FXA-gd80 V2---> 4pci-e slots , 4 ram slots.


sabertooth gen3


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> AOD did some weird stuff with my FX 8350 as well. I use Control center with my MSI pos 990fxa-gd80v2 and use IBT for quick checks for stability. After that I use OCCT for longer tests. Prime 95 has issues from time to time, seems to have a very narrow sweet spot, but OCCT will suffice in its place just fine and it has charts.


i never use IBT or prime for my 8350 it puts just too much stress to it what is not realistic at all.

also u can fry the CPU if the cooling not up to it, i use aida64 for my max overclocks and that is not very heavy load but it is enough to see if it is stable, than if i get good temps i go or FPU stress and that puts a realistic load to the CPU and let the CPU go to its highest temps with that cooler.

also aida64 is one of the savest to use because u can turn the load very fast of the CPU to avoid any overheating and such, also IBT and prime95 are more for the INTEL CPU's and not really for AMD.

More people are going to use aida64 because it puts an realistic load to the CPU and if u look on the internet and look for guys that are professional builders they don't use IBT or prime95.

i asked a lot of folks here in Holland and the most of them test with aida64 and later play some games or other heavy stuff what u do on a daily basis.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hey which MoBo is the best for FX 8350 OC, and matching my 990FXA-gd80 V2---> 4pci-e slots , 4 ram slots.


In my opinion unless you are going to run LN2 or liquid helium, I think you already own the best.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hey which MoBo is the best for FX 8350 OC, and matching my 990FXA-gd80 V2---> 4pci-e slots , 4 ram slots.


i like the gigabyte over the Asus boards i like the esthetics more than the asus.

also to say what is better is irrelevant i think because they both make great boards and are the best in the business but i would go for the gigabyte because if u look at the most builds an overclockers they use Gigabyte because they clock well.

Also it depends on the revision i know from gigabyte thread here that some rev. 3.0 has trotting issues so i would go for the rev 1.1 like me.

with the Asus board i don't know really but both boards give u good overclocks, so it depends on the price and what u like best.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my opinion unless you are going to run LN2 or liquid helium, I think you already own the best.


Hey

ya lucky im on probation!!!!! damn why do i have so many infractions








you are right......









Tally Ho


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i never use IBT or prime for my 8350 it puts just too much stress to it what is not realistic at all.
> 
> also u can fry the CPU if the cooling not up to it, i use aida64 for my max overclocks and that is not very heavy load but it is enough to see if it is stable, than if i get good temps i go or FPU stress and that puts a realistic load to the CPU and let the CPU go to its highest temps with that cooler.
> 
> also aida64 is one of the savest to use because u can turn the load very fast of the CPU to avoid any overheating and such, also IBT and prime95 are more for the INTEL CPU's and not really for AMD.
> 
> More people are going to use aida64 because it puts an realistic load to the CPU and if u look on the internet and look for guys that are professional builders they don't use IBT or prime95.
> 
> i asked a lot of folks here in Holland and the most of them test with aida64 and later play some games or other heavy stuff what u do on a daily basis.


Prime true, but IBT is for me at least a 5min stress. I don't need to walk away I can watch and monitor the temps. 5 min is very helpful when trying to find your stable OCs. Be careful what you read online, chances some tard walked away and his cpu croaked. Prime is a long test and truly OCCT is way better because you can set a max temp, it hits that it shuts the test down. AIDA 64 is good too but I don't have the money to pay for it, yet anyway.

But IBT is fine and a great OCer utility.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my opinion unless you are going to run LN2 or liquid helium, I think you already own the best.


It is a great board but without LLC that vdroop doesn't help for stable high clocks or my nerves.







Cant change to another rboard yet anyway, funds aren't there, buying a house and getting married. But at any rate, not saying the board is trash, but look anywhere and you see that a lot of people are not happy with the vdroop problem. Seems gigabyte and ASUS were spared that issue.

But like I always do, I'll make this work. Just curious of the opinions of the other boards.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i never use IBT or prime for my 8350 it puts just too much stress to it what is not realistic at all.
> 
> also u can fry the CPU if the cooling not up to it, i use aida64 for my max overclocks and that is not very heavy load but it is enough to see if it is stable, than if i get good temps i go or FPU stress and that puts a realistic load to the CPU and let the CPU go to its highest temps with that cooler.
> 
> also aida64 is one of the savest to use because u can turn the load very fast of the CPU to avoid any overheating and such, also IBT and prime95 are more for the INTEL CPU's and not really for AMD.
> 
> More people are going to use aida64 because it puts an realistic load to the CPU and if u look on the internet and look for guys that are professional builders they don't use IBT or prime95.
> 
> i asked a lot of folks here in Holland and the most of them test with aida64 and later play some games or other heavy stuff what u do on a daily basis.


how do you know if its truly stable if you don't use prime or ibt? and whats a realistic load? any stress test takes the cpu to 100% and keeps it there. prime tests memory and bus frequencies, putting the system through torture so you can be safe in the knowledge knowing your pc has been to hell and back and survived. I say this because I read a few articles about stress testing because I cant get stable with prime pass 4.6ghz, but every other stress test I can breeze, so I started to question the testing methods.

and from what ive read is that prime calculates complex numbers and then checks the cpu for errors for calculating those numbers, it uses every part of the the cpu and relating hardware. and my thinking is that skipping prime is just an easy way out of not having a fully stable pc

opinions please as I only use prime after reading too much.

this was copy and pasted from a page in this site

_I just want to chime something in:
Prime95 is one of the most advanced Prime number finding solving applications that is readily available to the public. You insult them by claiming the author has poor code.

OCCT uses Linpack testing which is just running a bunch of linear algebra sub-programs that are not entirely used to find errors, but to benchmark CPUs. Linx, IBT, and OCCT, and others all use the exact same type of benchmarking. So they are all the same.

Prime95 is probably the most thorough method of determining whether an overclock is indeed stable, as it tests for a very high precision and accuracy, utilizing numbers that are extremely large.

I find a combination of the both for the best coverage. Around 12 hours of Prime95 SmallFFTs + 12 Hours of Custom blend, plus 100~200 linpack tests (Intel Burn Test.)

When Prime95 crashes, that means you have an unstable overclock either on CPU/Memory/IMC. However, its unstable not by much.

The level of error, shows the severity of the instability:
System Complete Shut Down - No BSOD: Very Unstable
System Hard Reboot - BSOD with no info: Very Unstable
BSOD w/ Info: Very Unstable
Windows Fails To Boot: Very Unstable
Applications fails to Launch: Unstable
Application crashes randomly: Unstable
Stress Test Crashes at Start: Unstable
Stress Test Fails at Start: Unstable
Stress Test Crashes after 30 Minutes: Less Unstable
Stress Test Fails after 30 min ~ 1 hour: Less Unstable
Stress Test Crashes after 3 hours: Minor instability
Stress Test Fails after 3~6 hours: Minor instability
Stress Test Fails after 8 hours: Minute instability
Stress Test Fails after 16 hours: Almost Perfect
Stress Test Runs for more than 24 hours: Perfect (IMO)_


----------



## hurricane28

@Durquavian aida64 is for free..

@d1nky i like aida64 the best because u can monitor the PC all the time like voltages, temps, loads.
so it is an very complete program to stress test your system, also aida64 put the system on a very high loads and u can self determine what u want to stress like GPU or only CPU or both with ram without ram etc.

also there is an option called FPU if u click that one and test it it will get our CPU and components to the max and get the hottest so if it survives that it can survive anything.

u get real time updates of voltages and temps so u can monitor the temps and shut down fast if it overheats.

i used aida64 for a while now and if it is stable in the CPU test i will play some games like crysis3 because it is a very demanding game so if it is not stable u should crash in crysis3 .

but if u want to be really sure use the FPU test and if u pass that with good temps you are good to go:thumb:


----------



## d1nky

im just questioning this because Ive tried every cpu stress test, torture, burn in test I could google. and I can get amazingly high stable clocks which don't last 10+ minutes with prime.

and games like that tend to stress gpus more, from what I know. when I was benching my 4100, whatever I could boot on I could bench with 3dmark.

and aida64 and occt have a cool voltage monitoring system which shows voltage graphs which is good.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this was copy and pasted from a page in this site
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _I just want to chime something in:
> Prime95 is one of the most advanced Prime number finding solving applications that is readily available to the public. You insult them by claiming the author has poor code.
> 
> OCCT uses Linpack testing which is just running a bunch of linear algebra sub-programs that are not entirely used to find errors, but to benchmark CPUs. Linx, IBT, and OCCT, and others all use the exact same type of benchmarking. So they are all the same.
> 
> Prime95 is probably the most thorough method of determining whether an overclock is indeed stable, as it tests for a very high precision and accuracy, utilizing numbers that are extremely large.
> 
> I find a combination of the both for the best coverage. Around 12 hours of Prime95 SmallFFTs + 12 Hours of Custom blend, plus 100~200 linpack tests (Intel Burn Test.)
> 
> When Prime95 crashes, that means you have an unstable overclock either on CPU/Memory/IMC. However, its unstable not by much.
> 
> The level of error, shows the severity of the instability:
> System Complete Shut Down - No BSOD: Very Unstable
> System Hard Reboot - BSOD with no info: Very Unstable
> BSOD w/ Info: Very Unstable
> Windows Fails To Boot: Very Unstable
> Applications fails to Launch: Unstable
> Application crashes randomly: Unstable
> Stress Test Crashes at Start: Unstable
> Stress Test Fails at Start: Unstable
> Stress Test Crashes after 30 Minutes: Less Unstable
> Stress Test Fails after 30 min ~ 1 hour: Less Unstable
> Stress Test Crashes after 3 hours: Minor instability
> Stress Test Fails after 3~6 hours: Minor instability
> Stress Test Fails after 8 hours: Minute instability
> Stress Test Fails after 16 hours: Almost Perfect
> Stress Test Runs for more than 24 hours: Perfect (IMO)_


Said person likely has around zero experience with Piledriver. People claim all they want, but fact is Prime has been updated to work with with all modern CPUs except PD, or so it was last I checked.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im just questioning this because Ive tried every cpu stress test, torture, burn in test I could google. and I can get amazingly high stable clocks which don't last 10+ minutes with prime.
> 
> and games like that tend to stress gpus more, from what I know. when I was benching my 4100, whatever I could boot on I could bench with 3dmark.
> 
> and aida64 and occt have a cool voltage monitoring system which shows voltage graphs which is good.


yes and because of that monitoring i like aida64, i will not say it is the best because there are a lot of good programs but aida64 is for me the way to test because of its monitoring capabilities.

well i get my information from good builders who are in the business for a lot of years and i am not talking about retail shops or whatever but people who build PC's all the time.

and yes prime had an update so it supports Piledriver and i used it once and i don't like it because u have to run all programs with it like CPU-Z and something to monitor the temps etc.

aida64 puts very heavy loads to the CPU and components and u can monitor it the same time so overall it is a more complete program.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said person likely has around zero experience with Piledriver. People claim all they want, but fact is Prime has been updated to work with with all modern CPUs except PD, or so it was last I checked.


I thought the same as you too









i believe prime isnt easy to get stable on air. i find i can easily run prime no matter what

so now im thinking whats changed the air cooler to water and maybe i learnt a bit more on how to get overclock lol

i also think its a motherboard issue as well i think.....though im just guessing ive sold my old board now to try this









im currently testing the different stress programs and ill post what is true with evidence







....TBC


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said person likely has around zero experience with Piledriver. People claim all they want, but fact is Prime has been updated to work with with all modern CPUs except PD, or so it was last I checked.


I'm sorry, but the idea that Prime is "incompatible" with piledriver is purely a myth. If it was incompatible, it would never work for anyone correctly. But there are many people who can prime test just fine. You can stress test any way you want, but taking the cop out route and saying "well, I'ts not prime stable because that program is bugged" is just silly.


----------



## d1nky

that was taken from a while back ill look for the dates. tbh most info about ocing is outdated now, so I agree everything must be taken with a little caution.

my point is why use prime if others are using other software?

and I didn't even know you had to set prime up to stress test properly till I learnt, that's another variable to an 'unstable' pc. lol

sources of my info:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=335813
http://www.overclock.net/t/1006926/prime95-crash-unstable

latter is about prime which was pasted


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm sorry, but the idea that Prime is "incompatible" with piledriver is purely a myth. If it was incompatible, it would never work for anyone correctly. But there are many people who can prime test just fine. You can stress test any way you want, but taking the cop out route and saying "well, I'ts not prime stable because that program is bugged" is just silly.


Its not a cop out though fella, its the truth. there are issues over prime but just not for everybody.
i can run prime at a certain clock and try priming at a lower clock it sometimes cant get stable


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said person likely has around zero experience with Piledriver. People claim all they want, but fact is Prime has been updated to work with with all modern CPUs except PD, or so it was last I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but the idea that Prime is "incompatible" with piledriver is purely a myth. If it was incompatible, it would never work for anyone correctly. But there are many people who can prime test just fine. You can stress test any way you want, but taking the cop out route and saying "well, I'ts not prime stable because that program is bugged" is just silly.
Click to expand...

Again.

It was updated for every modern CPU except PD. It fails on several stock PD chips, including ones that don't have vdroop issues.

So... Prove it.


----------



## d1nky

ive never had that happen but I don't feel confident when I can blitz all other 'stability' tests but fail at prime?!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Again.
> 
> It was updated for every modern CPU except PD. It fails on several stock PD chips, including ones that don't have vdroop issues.
> 
> So... Prove it.


And where is your proof? I'm only counterclaiming because I've seen no sufficient evidence, so the burden of proof doesn't lie upon me. But regardless, the fact that Prime hasn't been updated for it should not matter given how it registers in Windows and functions in general. 8 cores, 8 threads. There's no magic to it that Prime wouldn't be able to understand without some update.


----------



## d1nky

prime is designed for finding numbers, and theres a whole community of 'gimps' so I cant see how their software wouldn't cater for all cpus?


----------



## gertruude

Prime


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







AVXIBT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Aida64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ten min tests @5ghz lol

I like being on watercooling it means i can push chips and voltages further than on air. On air i found it a pain in the butt to get right with prime

Maybe its hit and miss on voltages with air temps and dfferent coolers that play a part as well. To say its either bad or good and nothing wrong with it is just a bit silly to say.

Edit: To the guy saying aida64 is best to use you see it doesnt stress too much lol Look at bottom CPU temps


----------



## d1nky

its not fair I want a prime stable 5ghz lol

to define the stability test you should see which is more difficult to get stable.

I bet prime is hardest, second ibt and the rest after


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> its not fair I want a prime stable 5ghz lol
> 
> to define the stability test you should see which is more difficult to get stable.
> 
> I bet prime is hardest, second ibt and the rest after


well no prime isnt the hardest lol.

I find IBT AVX the most stressful to get right lol and ofc Aida last cause its crap lol


----------



## The Storm

I have tried prime 95, it worked great on my phenom chip. That said all the components stayed the same, all I did was drop a chip in (fx8350) and it was not stable @ stock clocks. I tried a variety of clocks voltages etc... and no matter what I did it would drop a core or two every time. So for me it does not work...prime that is, I can be stable on IBT, IBT AVX, OCCT, and fire and up prime and it will not be stable. So either I have something very weird going on or the program just does not work for my setup.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> And where is your proof? I'm only counterclaiming because I've seen no sufficient evidence, so the burden of proof doesn't lie upon me. But regardless, the fact that Prime hasn't been updated for it should not matter given how it registers in Windows and functions in general. 8 cores, 8 threads. There's no magic to it that Prime wouldn't be able to understand without some update.


Point one I see ur rig is Intel so what exactly do you base your knowledge of FX tests on Prime 95. A conciderable amount of people have issues with Prime 95 with the FX chips. I got stable with one of my bios versions and next update (no changes to setup) no pass. My phenom had no issues. So I feel it is very likely that FS chips do not work well with Prime 95. No one is saying Prime sucks, just that it doesn't work so well with our CPUs.


----------



## d1nky

.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I have tried prime 95, it worked great on my phenom chip. That said all the components stayed the same, all I did was drop a chip in (fx8350) and it was not stable @ stock clocks. I tried a variety of clocks voltages etc... and no matter what I did it would drop a core or two every time. So for me it does not work...prime that is, I can be stable on IBT, IBT AVX, OCCT, and fire and up prime and it will not be stable. So either I have something very weird going on or the program just does not work for my setup.


try going in to prime under test menu, worker windows and set priority to about 10, but if youre using monitoring software about 8.

read that on a forum, its because prime hasn't got full cpu priority and goes to hell.

just maybe tho...... lol


----------



## Durquavian

Actually Also just remembered Prime doesn't list my Processor as the piledriver series but as bulldozer. So there is your proof.


----------



## Durquavian

well one of these days gotta figure out how to take screenshot...
Prime95 at startup---> Optimizing for CPU architecture: AMD Bulldozer, L2 cache size: 2 MB, L3 cache size: 8 MB

Funny FX 8350 is piledriver. So much for the update part, well as most ran it for a while. Gonna check for new update just in case.


----------



## d1nky

haha it doesn't even tell me what cpu I got lol


----------



## IOSEFINI

I have 4 PD chips, 2 x FX8350, 1 x FX8320, 1 x FX8300 ... I can run prime on all of them with no issues. CHV, Saber, UD7 and M5A97EVO mobos.


----------



## d1nky

im kinda jealous lol all that amd stuff


----------



## Durquavian

Well gratz. Never said it couldn't be done. I did it before gonna attempt again in a sec.


----------



## Durquavian

lol I am so funny. Anyway just got prime95 27.9 had 27.7. Looked in the readme and see a lot of Intel updates not much if any AMD(just quickly scanned). Anyway off to fail, I mean try and run Prime95.


----------



## d1nky

(swear word) im still on 25.11! and your the funny one?!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> well one of these days gotta figure out how to take screenshot...


PrtScn
Winkey
P
a
i
n
t
Enter
Ctrl-V

Save and upload.


----------



## d1nky

this new prime says bulldozer! however seems more stable. so why do we use prime and not others|? haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I have 4 PD chips, 2 x FX8350, 1 x FX8320, 1 x FX8300 ... I can run prime on all of them with no issues. CHV, Saber, UD7 and M5A97EVO mobos.


Curious as to what version of prime you use?
My 2 PD's get along ok with it until about 4.8 ghz, then the trouble starts.


----------



## d1nky

ok, if you click options tab, cpu itll say the right cpu details!!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Point one I see ur rig is Intel so what exactly do you base your knowledge of FX tests on Prime 95. A conciderable amount of people have issues with Prime 95 with the FX chips. I got stable with one of my bios versions and next update (no changes to setup) no pass. My phenom had no issues. So I feel it is very likely that FS chips do not work well with Prime 95. No one is saying Prime sucks, just that it doesn't work so well with our CPUs.


It's kind of foolish to assume that because my sig rig is Intel that I have no experience with a piledriver chip. Regardless, it doesn't pertain to this matter. I'm basing my opinion on the fact that Bulldozer is supported by Prime, and the differences in architecture are relatively minor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious as to what version of prime you use?
> My 2 PD's get along ok with it until about 4.8 ghz, then the trouble starts.


If Prime works until 4.8, doesn't that imply that the chip isn't actually stable at those clocks, instead of there somehow being an issue with the program?


----------



## kwaidonjin

How do I do a slight overclock in my bios for my 8350(990fx gigabyte)? Would like to get it around 4.3 what is a good safet temp under load?
can anyone tell me how to get this memory :CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 to run at its advertised speed? it says something like 1333.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233170
I navigated around the bios but this is all greek to me, I was just happy to get it built and working and the OS installed. Thanks


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> How do I do a slight overclock in my bios for my 8350(990fx gigabyte)? Would like to get it around 4.3 what is a good safet temp under load?
> can anyone tell me how to get this memory :CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 to run at its advertised speed? it says something like 1333.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233170
> I navigated around the bios but this is all greek to me, I was just happy to get it built and working and the OS installed. Thanks


For full stress test you want the temperature to stay under 65C. To overclock, it's as easy as changing the multiplier from 20 to 21.5 As for the memory, it's kind of tricky because I don't believe that board supports XMP crossover. You basically have to change the memory divider to 933, and set each timing manually based on its SPID.


----------



## d1nky

that's probably more greek to him lol

watch many youtube videos and look at the bios screen, and simply adjust cpu mulitplier


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> For full stress test you want the temperature to stay under 65C. To overclock, it's as easy as changing the multiplier from 20 to 21.5 As for the memory, it's kind of tricky because I don't believe that board supports XMP crossover. You basically have to change the memory divider to 933, and set each timing manually based on its SPID.


HUH! Change the multiplier in the Bios or in the AMD overdrive thing? SO change the memory to 933 and what is SPID? also what is TIM? I see that one a lot. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## d1nky

youtube search your motherboard and watch videos how to overclock it

tims a mechanic down the road lol


----------



## kwaidonjin

Also, is the 8 gigs enough for gaming? I should get my 7950 tomorrow from Newegg. I am just looking for a good gaming experience. Thanks again.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> youtube search your motherboard and watch videos how to overclock it


OK, thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> How do I do a slight overclock in my bios for my 8350(990fx gigabyte)? Would like to get it around 4.3 what is a good safet temp under load?
> can anyone tell me how to get this memory :CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 to run at its advertised speed? it says something like 1333.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233170
> I navigated around the bios but this is all greek to me, I was just happy to get it built and working and the OS installed. Thanks


i can tell you generic but you should post your rig in rigbuilder ( upper right hand corner of this page)

goto bios
disable boos or w.e it is called. turbo maybe

change the cpu muli from 20 to 21.5

may have to up cpu core v

goto your memory and up the speed until it is at 1866 and then enter the timings area and put in the main 4 timings note you may have to up ram volts as well. again you need to know what volts the ram is speced for

tim is thermal interface material

on a side note i hope your not trying to run that cpu oced with stock heatsink


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's kind of foolish to assume that because my sig rig is Intel that I have no experience with a piledriver chip. Regardless, it doesn't pertain to this matter. I'm basing my opinion on the fact that Bulldozer is supported by Prime, and the differences in architecture are relatively minor.
> If Prime works until 4.8, doesn't that imply that the chip isn't actually stable at those clocks, instead of there somehow being an issue with the program?


Normally, I would be inclined to agree , but it's different with the Vishera's I own . I have good temps and can pour the voltage ( well beyond what it takes to be stable for other programs at speeds up to 600 mhz faster) to the chip and it doesn't change things.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Also, is the 8 gigs enough for gaming? I should get my 7950 tomorrow from Newegg. I am just looking for a good gaming experience. Thanks again.


Yes, 8 is enough. The highest I've ever seen used is 7GB, and that was with me running modded minecraft AND my server with multiple clients.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious as to what version of prime you use?
> My 2 PD's get along ok with it until about 4.8 ghz, then the trouble starts.


27.9. All chips will run 4.8ghz at least, ... one of the 8350 up to 5ghz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 27.9. All chips will run 4.8ghz at least, ... one of the 8350 up to 5ghz


i dont know why this started an argument but as we said it works with some and not w4ith other chips
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Yes, 8 is enough. The highest I've ever seen used is 7GB, and that was with me running modded minecraft AND my server with multiple clients.


i have capped 8gb but for most ppl 8 is enough


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont know why this started an argument but as we said it works with some and not w4ith other chips
> i have capped 8gb but for most ppl 8 is enough


It's hard to go over 8 unless you're using virtual machines, or if you just never close anything and are a "messy" computer user.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 27.9. All chips will run 4.8ghz at least, ... one of the 8350 up to 5ghz


Are you sure about that? Been trying to hit something higher than 4.6 and this is the best I've gotten. Once I started hitting over 1.5 on the vcore trying to get past this attempting to hit 4.7/4.8 I realized I should tone it down. Stable here, not sure if I should be mildly upset or be happy lol.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2783367


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Are you sure about that? Been trying to hit something higher than 4.6 and this is the best I've gotten. Once I started hitting over 1.5 on the vcore trying to get past this attempting to hit 4.7/4.8 I realized I should tone it down. Stable here, not sure if I should be mildly upset or be happy lol.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2783367


Sure about that?
Check my rigs(cooling) and you will see that my worst cooling system has 1 x GTX120 + 1 x GTX140 radiators. Just the GTX120rad alone is FAR better than you H60's radiator.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Sure about that?
> Check my rigs(cooling) and you will see that my worst cooling system has 1 x GTX120 + 1 x GTX140 radiators. Just the GTX120rad alone is FAR better than you H60's radiator.


I'm running an h80i now because that things cooling is horribly inefficient. Should I take screenshots of my bios settings?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Nevermind, I just realized I was testing and was writing them down. Here they are!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Interesting that the Prime95 debate started back up lol.

I've been doing more testing with it. In some cases when Bulldozer or Piledriver are overclocked and only fail because of a rounding error or a single fault then it's possible to keep it stable by lowering the DRAM multiplier.

For example - 1866Mhz+ Ram @ 4.6Ghz or higher may cause these "hickups" when running Prime95. Running 1600Mhz Ram seems to run fine in most cases.

I've tested the higher frequency Ram and it passes Memtest.

I'm not entirely sure what about the higher frequency Ram causes errors. There also seems to be a connection of running 4 DIMMS vs 2 DIMMS.
(4 DIMMS @ 1600Mhz seems optimal)

My guess would be that it's 50% IMC Quality + 50% Temp Related.

Although the Max Temp for the CPU is 62 Celsius I would guesstimate that the IMC takes a hit at 54 Celsius +/- 4C based on quality.

This is not concrete, but rather something to think about for testing and pushing higher clocks.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Interesting that the Prime95 debate started back up lol.
> 
> I've been doing more testing with it. In some cases when Bulldozer or Piledriver are overclocked and only fail because of a rounding error or a single fault then it's possible to keep it stable by lowering the DRAM multiplier.
> 
> For example - 1866Mhz+ Ram @ 4.6Ghz or higher may cause these "hickups" when running Prime95. Running 1600Mhz Ram seems to run fine in most cases.
> 
> I've tested the higher frequency Ram and it passes Memtest.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what about the higher frequency Ram causes errors. There also seems to be a connection of running 4 DIMMS vs 2 DIMMS.
> (4 DIMMS @ 1600Mhz seems optimal)
> 
> This is not concrete, but rather something to think about for testing and pushing higher clocks.


See it's funny you say that because I cannot for the love of god to get prime to work past where my clocks are in my post.


----------



## Rangerjr1

@MarvinDessica

Those volts look horribly high for that overclock. I suggest you try to increase the FSB and lower multiplier a bit as it might increase stability and let you OC further or lower voltage.

What program are you using for stressing and what happens when it fails? Does it freeze or bluescreen? If it ONLY freezes its usually a case of low volts on the CPU or too high HT Link, but yours look fine.. If it BSODs its usually CPUNB or RAM.

I also think you sohuld not use Prime95 if that is what you're using, i havent had good experiences with it but some have. It makes my CPU crash at stock and my friends 8350 crash at minor overclocks (even if its AVX stable)


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @MarvinDessica
> 
> Those volts look horribly high for that overclock. I suggest you try to increase the FSB and lower multiplier a bit as it might increase stability and let you OC further or lower voltage.
> 
> What program are you using for stressing and what happens when it fails? Does it freeze or bluescreen? If it ONLY freezes its usually a case of low volts on the CPU or too high HT Link, but yours look fine.. If it BSODs its usually CPUNB or RAM.


See how do I do that? I'm only experienced with multiplier overclocking and I thought since phenom II intel/amd were similar in that regard.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> See how do I do that? I'm only experienced with multiplier overclocking and I thought since phenom II intel/amd were similar in that regard.


Whenever you increase FSB you will increase the speed of everything that has a multiplier, because everything is directly linked to the FSB. You would have to decrease the other multipliers to keep it as close to stock or as close to your desired speeds.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Pretty sure you were a penguin 2 F5's ago.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Pretty sure you were a penguin 2 F5's ago.


I was. But i feel like its synonymous with periods of bad behaviour. Mainly speaking about my own.


----------



## kwaidonjin

My MB is compatible with my ram but it says this afterwards. What does this mean?
Only one DIMM per channel is supported for DDR3-1866MHz and higher speed as using an AM3+ CPU


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> My MB is compatible with my ram but it says this afterwards. What does this mean?
> Only one DIMM per channel is supported for DDR3-1866MHz and higher speed as using an AM3+ CPU


It means you are running both chips in the same channel. If there are 4 RAM slots put them like this

1 Being a RAM in place
0 Being an empty slot

From left to right looking straight at the motherboard put it like this.

0-1-0-1


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's hard to go over 8 unless you're using virtual machines, or if you just never close anything and are a "messy" computer user.


or some serious encoding.. however if you truly want speed and have enough ram for a nice ram disk then boom that is a like the difference between light and day however it all goes to you tech skills and what you truly use.. personally i use 8.. every once in a wile i wish i had more but i always love the 0 latency that a ramdisk has


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It means you are running both chips in the same channel. If there are 4 RAM slots put them like this
> 
> 1 Being a RAM in place
> 0 Being an empty slot
> 
> From left to right looking straight at the motherboard put it like this.
> 
> 0-1-0-1


OK. thats how I have it, so I am good there, thanks for the explanation


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> or some serious encoding.. however if you truly want speed and have enough ram for a nice ram disk then boom that is a like the difference between light and day however it all goes to you tech skills and what you truly use.. personally i use 8.. every once in a wile i wish i had more but i always love the 0 latency that a ramdisk has


I would be more RAMDisk friendly if they were less annoying to set up.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I would be more RAMDisk friendly if they were less annoying to set up.


its not that bad once you get the settings right its good


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> or some serious encoding.. however if you truly want speed and have enough ram for a nice ram disk then boom that is a like the difference between light and day however it all goes to you tech skills and what you truly use.. personally i use 8.. every once in a wile i wish i had more but i always love the 0 latency that a ramdisk has
> 
> 
> 
> I would be more RAMDisk friendly if they were less annoying to set up.
Click to expand...

Intstall Soft Perfect RAMDisk.

"Create new ramdisk"

Copy/Paste game/file in question into ramdisk.

Enjoy.

Delete when done.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intstall Soft Perfect RAMDisk.
> 
> "Create new ramdisk"
> 
> Copy/Paste game/file in question into ramdisk.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Delete when done.


It's the "Copy/Paste X" part I have a problem with. Unless something has changed, you can't make a permanent one and have to redo it each time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intstall Soft Perfect RAMDisk.
> 
> "Create new ramdisk"
> 
> Copy/Paste game/file in question into ramdisk.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Delete when done.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the "Copy/Paste X" part I have a problem with. Unless something has changed, you can't make a permanent one and have to redo it each time.
Click to expand...

Something changed, loooong ago. It'll just take longer to boot up.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Im gonna love this


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> See it's funny you say that because I cannot for the love of god to get prime to work past where my clocks are in my post.


With these FX chips Prime95 is very finicky. Like I said before, I think there is a fine line, a sweet spot of you will, that will work. First couple times I tried with this 8350 fail 7 or 8 core within 20-30 sec. Then one day 6hours stable no hickups. Then I got the new bios and it fell apart.

And no matter what anyone tells you, if your just gaming and surfing, it isn't very likely you will ever stress your cpu 100% at any given time. Now if your video editing, simulating or cad work then maybe it will be a bit more practical to be prime 95 stable. But if you're passing all the other stability tests then you will be fine. I haven't had a single BSOD or CPU issue when prime was failing in the first 20 sec.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> With these FX chips Prime95 is very finicky. Like I said before, I think there is a fine line, a sweet spot of you will, that will work. First couple times I tried with this 8350 fail 7 or 8 core within 20-30 sec. Then one day 6hours stable no hickups. Then I got the new bios and it fell apart.
> 
> And no matter what anyone tells you, if your just gaming and surfing, it isn't very likely you will ever stress your cpu 100% at any given time. Now if your video editing, simulating or cad work then maybe it will be a bit more practical to be prime 95 stable. But if you're passing all the other stability tests then you will be fine. I haven't had a single BSOD or CPU issue when prime was failing in the first 20 sec.


This.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> My MB is compatible with my ram but it says this afterwards. What does this mean?
> Only one DIMM per channel is supported for DDR3-1866MHz and higher speed as using an AM3+ CPU


meaning if you run daul channel ram max supported speed is 1600

fx processors always have done this. however that is just what is officially supported. usually you can run up to 2133 @ all 4 dimms populated, some people cant, some get 2000 some can do 2400 in all channels. so far i can only do 2400 in 2 channels (0 1 0 1 ), and so on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It means you are running both chips in the same channel. If there are 4 RAM slots put them like this
> 
> 1 Being a RAM in place
> 0 Being an empty slot
> 
> From left to right looking straight at the motherboard put it like this.
> 
> 0-1-0-1


sorry but to mu understanding this is incorrect.
should be 0 0 1 1

but again this is only official. if you need after work i can show you the proof .

edit

i want to make it clear that you should run as ranger said. rangers way will put you into daul channel mode. which will get you alot better performance as what was explained explained above is only what is _amd recommended and is pretty bad for your performance_. only thing you might have to change is cpu/nb volts may need a minor bump however only if you are unstable


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meaning if you run daul channel ram max supported speed is 1600
> 
> fx processors always have done this. however that is just what is officially supported. usually you can run up to 2133 @ all 4 dimms populated, some people cant, some get 2000 some can do 2400 in all channels. so far i can only do 2400 in 2 channels (0 1 0 1 ), and so on
> sorry but to mu understanding this is incorrect.
> should be 0 0 1 1
> 
> but again this is only official. if you need after work i can show you the proof .


not sure but I think that depends on the mobo seen both possibilities


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> not sure but I think that depends on the mobo seen both possibilities


is is amds processor specs not the mobo. again i can show proof after work but atm i have to leave in 30 min and need to snag a a shower

edit it is the imc in the cpu that is at that rating, the mobo does play a part but that is for a different discussion


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is is amds processor specs not the mobo. again i can show proof after work but atm i have to leave in 30 min and need to snag a a shower


Not up to and. Some mobo populate 0011 others 0101. The chip connection depends on that not cpu


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not up to and. Some mobo populate 0011 others 0101. The chip connection depends on that not cpu


ah this may be true but all mobos i have seen with four dims are 2 1 2 1 ( channel 1 and 2 )


----------



## hurricane28

well i have applied the arctic MX-4 now and my temps are much much better than with that cooler master goo.

at 4.7 i had temp with CM 56c and with MX-4 i have 47 so that is a very big difference if u ask me.

now i have it to 5ghz and get a temp of 55c so i still have some spare room.

i did told u that thermal paste can make a huge difference and i am proof of it.

i am sorry i cant make screen shot otherwise i would certainly did it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah this may be true but all mobos i have seen with four dims are 2 1 2 1 ( channel 1 and 2 )


yes you are right mine is like that as well i have the dims in 1 and 3 slot to have dual channel.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well i have applied the arctic MX-4 now and my temps are much much better than with that cooler master goo.
> 
> at 4.7 i had temp with CM 56c and with MX-4 i have 47 so that is a very big difference if u ask me.
> 
> now i have it to 5ghz and get a temp of 55c so i still have some spare room.
> 
> i did told u that thermal paste can make a huge difference and i am proof of it.
> 
> i am sorry i cant make screen shot otherwise i would certainly did it.


Ive used 4 different ones and they are all the same temp within3C with Arctic silver 5 being the slight advantage.

you probably didnt seat your cooler right first time to get such a huge difference like that, i wouldnt of used coolermaster stuff anyway myself lol, maybe it was crap
only good place that makes its own good paste is Noctua as its pretty close to the other more substantiated brands

what are you stressing with for 5ghz? Aida?


----------



## hurricane28

well maybe but i did exactly the same thing like i did now so i don't know why it give me so much of a difference.

and the cooler master i bought was the only one they had in my store -_- so i go to tell them it is crap LOL

and yes i only test with aida64 and play games and i get 55c now with push pull corsair SP120 yes they are loud but i don't care anymore if they are loud or not i want good cooling.


----------



## hurricane28

hey i have a question.

i was benchmarking with 3d mark 11 and it crashed on me at the latest test.

i set my CPUNB to 2510 CPU to 5ghz and the HT link to 2750

voltage of the CPUNB is 1.4 and CPU is 1.565 at max and i get nice temps now so should i adjust more voltage and what do i need to adjust more?

i mean as far as i know u only need to adjust the CPU and the CPUNB right?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

that is full load and benchmarking at idle i get 11c minimum

and benchmarking i get in push pull between 55 and 58 depends on the room temperature.

and i don't use IBT i use aida64 FPU test.


----------



## bond32

11 degrees C is probably incorrect. That means best case your ambient is low 50's which means you're either running your pc next to an ac unit or you're outside.

Sometimes my core temp reading is 16 ish idle. No way that's correct...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 11 degrees C is probably incorrect. That means best case your ambient is low 50's which means you're either running your pc next to an ac unit or you're outside.
> 
> Sometimes my core temp reading is 16 ish idle. No way that's correct...


aha okay, well it is not very hot in my room and it is hovering in between 11 and 24c now so 24c is the correct temp. also it is an calculation and PD chips are known of their weird readouts.

but that still does not answer my questions


----------



## bond32

1.4 is at the top end of the cpuNB. I wouldn't go any higher. If it isn't stable more than likely vcore still needs more. I assume LLC is on ultra or extreme...

Personally I wouldn't let the chip go over 1.6 on the vcore at load which translates to around 1.54 with LLC on ultra high at idle. But that's just me. Seems anything above 4.9 ghz requires around 1.58 ish on vcore idle. (my observations)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is is amds processor specs not the mobo. again i can show proof after work but atm i have to leave in 30 min and need to snag a a shower
> 
> 
> 
> Not up to and. Some mobo populate 0011 others 0101. The chip connection depends on that not cpu
Click to expand...

You have to check the manual of the motherboard for dual RAM configs. Some are adjacent for dual, some are every other one.

I learned this when I had one that said slot 0 and 3 for 2 sticks or all 4 slots to get dual because for the longest time I went by the colors of the slots. Now I know not to trust the colors but RTFM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> My MB is compatible with my ram but it says this afterwards. What does this mean?
> Only one DIMM per channel is supported for DDR3-1866MHz and higher speed as using an AM3+ CPU
> 
> 
> 
> meaning if you run daul channel ram max supported speed is 1600
> 
> fx processors always have done this. however that is just what is officially supported. usually you can run up to 2133 @ all 4 dimms populated, some people cant, some get 2000 some can do 2400 in all channels. so far i can only do 2400 in 2 channels (0 1 0 1 ), and so on
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It means you are running both chips in the same channel. If there are 4 RAM slots put them like this
> 
> 1 Being a RAM in place
> 0 Being an empty slot
> 
> From left to right looking straight at the motherboard put it like this.
> 
> 0-1-0-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry but to mu understanding this is incorrect.
> should be 0 0 1 1
> 
> but again this is only official. if you need after work i can show you the proof .
Click to expand...

kwaidonjin and Ranger are correct, you are wrong. Running 4 DIMMs is more stressful on the IMC, that's why it only supports 1866 with 2 DIMMs. It does however support those 2 DIMMs in dual channel.


----------



## Durquavian

The CPU temp u see is an estimate not an actual temp. At higher loads it is more accurate. At idle not so accurate.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that is full load and benchmarking at idle i get 11c minimum
> 
> *and benchmarking i get in push pull between 55 and 58 depends on the room temperature.
> *
> and i don't use IBT i use aida64 FPU test.


Bench marking hitting those temps there is no way with that vcore you can *stress test* for any reasonable amount of time with your cooling system regardless of the fan/paste combo and stay in thermal limits. I would like to see screen shots. That is a similar temp range to my wc kit under full *prolonged* 8 core 100% stress [email protected]


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bench marking hitting those temps there is no way with that vcore you can *stress test* for any reasonable amount of time with your cooling system regardless of the fan/paste combo and stay in thermal limits. I would like to see screen shots. That is a similar temp range to my wc kit under full *prolonged* 8 core 100% stress [email protected]


He said he uses aida64 which many have mentioned it doesn't stress near as much as others like prime and IBT...

As someone with a stable 5 ghz, emphasis on STABLE not some validation, what vcore and cpunb did you need? I am still experimenting on mine but 4960 mhz will run all day stable with a vcore of 1.53 ish idle, goes to 1.56-1.58 at load with LLC on ultra high.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well i have applied the arctic MX-4 now and my temps are much much better than with that cooler master goo.
> 
> at 4.7 i had temp with CM 56c and with MX-4 i have 47 so that is a very big difference if u ask me.
> 
> now i have it to 5ghz and get a temp of 55c so i still have some spare room.
> 
> i did told u that thermal paste can make a huge difference and i am proof of it.
> 
> i am sorry i cant make screen shot otherwise i would certainly did it.


i never said it couldnt i said dont get your hopes up again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ive used 4 different ones and they are all the same temp within3C with Arctic silver 5 being the slight advantage.
> 
> you probably didnt seat your cooler right first time to get such a huge difference like that, i wouldnt of used coolermaster stuff anyway myself lol, maybe it was crap
> only good place that makes its own good paste is Noctua as its pretty close to the other more substantiated brands
> 
> what are you stressing with for 5ghz? Aida?


i would tend to agree about the bad seat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 11 degrees C is probably incorrect. That means best case your ambient is low 50's which means you're either running your pc next to an ac unit or you're outside.
> 
> Sometimes my core temp reading is 16 ish idle. No way that's correct...


it is not under 40c you need to look at the socket temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha okay, well it is not very hot in my room and it is hovering in between 11 and 24c now so 24c is the correct temp. also it is an calculation and PD chips are known of their weird readouts.
> 
> but that still does not answer my questions


again it is a calculation and anytime it is under40c you need to look at socket temp for a more accurate temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The CPU temp u see is an estimate not an actual temp. At higher loads it is more accurate. At idle not so accurate.


+1


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> kwaidonjin and Ranger are correct, you are wrong. Running 4 DIMMs is more stressful on the IMC, that's why it only supports 1866 with 2 DIMMs. It does however support those 2 DIMMs in dual channel.


ah i see your right. so you can run 1 dual channel 1866 kit "officially" most can run 4 dims @ 1866 no problem though. most that i have seen can do up to 2133 np in all 4 dimms


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @Durquavian aida64 is for free..
> 
> @d1nky i like aida64 the best because u can monitor the PC all the time like voltages, temps, loads.
> so it is an very complete program to stress test your system, also aida64 put the system on a very high loads and u can self determine what u want to stress like GPU or only CPU or both with ram without ram etc.
> 
> also there is an option called FPU if u click that one and test it it will get our CPU and components to the max and get the hottest so if it survives that it can survive anything.
> 
> u get real time updates of voltages and temps so u can monitor the temps and shut down fast if it overheats.
> 
> i used aida64 for a while now and if it is stable in the CPU test i will play some games like crysis3 because it is a very demanding game so if it is not stable u should crash in crysis3 .
> 
> but if u want to be really sure use the FPU test and if u pass that with good temps you are good to go:thumb:


OCCT is free also gives temps,voltages, and graphs and is a better stress than Aida64 though not quite as extreme as IBT AVX.


----------



## MadGoat

its strabge actually... the new OCCT isnt reading temps...


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> its strabge actually... the new OCCT isnt reading temps...


Yeah for me it just shows socket temp.


----------



## The Storm

Dreaded double post...stupid droid phone


----------



## Thuwarakan

What's the best motherboard right now for the AMD fx8350 that will work without a bios update out of the box?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> its strabge actually... the new OCCT isnt reading temps...


The new version of OCCT is terrible, i found it buggy and irritating it failed me multiple times in a matter of minutes while IBT ran for over 10 passes of maximum.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> What's the best motherboard right now for the AMD fx8350 that will work without a bios update out of the box?


Well... The BEST is the asus Crosshair V Formula-z but I'm guessing you are looking for something more wallet friendly am I right?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> What's the best motherboard right now for the AMD fx8350 that will work without a bios update out of the box?


i personally disagree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well... The BEST is the asus Crosshair V Formula-z but I'm guessing you are looking for something more wallet friendly am I right?


my monies still on the sabertooth line up


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> What's the best motherboard right now for the AMD fx8350 that will work without a bios update out of the box?
> 
> 
> 
> i personally disagree
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well... The BEST is the asus Crosshair V Formula-z but I'm guessing you are looking for something more wallet friendly am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my monies still on the sabertooth line up
Click to expand...

You can call the saber good all you want, but it does not beat a CHV-FZ... Seriously, standing by the saber is like choosing a UD3 over a UD7, It's an inferior board, and it cost less for a reason.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can call the saber good all you want, but it does not beat a CHV-FZ... Seriously, standing by the saber is like choosing a UD3 over a UD7, there's just no comparison...


on this sir you are absolutely incorrect. he never asked for personal bias to be left out

besides the fact i run them i just prefer them, i love the way they look and hate the CHVFZ sabertooth has more neutral colors and i hate the color scheme of the chvfz and i personally prefer the layout of this board better ( hate the look of the on board buttons ). so no it isnt if you go for only features then yes chvfz alll the way, but even has pcie3.0 ( yes i know not fully used another argument another time ) on sabertooth

so no my point is very valid. the chv does have a few features i would not mind but overall i much PREFER my sabertooth

also lets not forget the chvfz sound card has a much higher fail rate. and the 5 year warranty on the sabertooth.

so no sir you are wrong in many respects the chvfx does have a few more bells and whistles but i much much prefer the saberkitty sorry


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can call the saber good all you want, but it does not beat a CHV-FZ... Seriously, standing by the saber is like choosing a UD3 over a UD7, there's just no comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> on this sir you are absolutely incorrect. he never asked for personal bias to be left out
> 
> besides the fact i run them i just prefer them, i love the way they look and hate the CHVFZ and i personally prefer the layout of this board better. so no it isnt if you go for only features then yes chvfz alll the way, but even has pcie3.0 ( yes i know not used ) on sabertooth
> sabertooth has more neutral colors and i hate the color scheme of the chvfz
> 
> so no my point is very valid. the chv does have a few features i would not mind but overall i much PREFER my sabertooth
Click to expand...

Your point is invalid when he asks what the _best board for a 8350_ is.

Looks do not make a board "better", they make it _preferable_. Layout makes no difference to a CPU. AMD can't even max it's own x8/x8/x8/x8, PCI-e 3.0 is useless.

Leave out personal bias when people ask you for stats. I don't mean to use this term as a slight, but your recent actions were those of a fanboy, through and through. If someone asks for the strongest single-card GPU solution money can buy, you don't say "Titan" because _you_ prefer single-gpu, you say "690 or 7990, depending on the game", because that is what is fact, then present the Titan as an alternative, stating reasons why you think it's a better choice.

When someone asks for help, it is expected they will get a true answer, not one that was made up by too much loyalty to a brand or title.

Also, going by this thread, the record is still held by the UD7, with a second place of a MSI GD-80 of all things, so technically all of you who said anything ASUS would be wrong. It just happens to be out of stock everywhere last I checked, and the CHV-FZ isn't, as well as being a more well rounded board then it's counterpart.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can call the saber good all you want, but it does not beat a CHV-FZ... Seriously, standing by the saber is like choosing a UD3 over a UD7, It's an inferior board, and it cost less for a reason.


How good an item is doesnt deside what the price is.

XxXCr0$$H4IrF0rMuL4-ZXxX Or Sabertooth







?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can call the saber good all you want, but it does not beat a CHV-FZ... Seriously, standing by the saber is like choosing a UD3 over a UD7, It's an inferior board, and it cost less for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> How good an item is doesnt deside what the price is.
> 
> XxXCr0$$H4IrF0rMuL4-ZXxX Or Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Actually, it does. That's why it's priced higher. If you honestly think a Saber is as good as a CHV-FZ, you need to do some research.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Actually, it does. That's why it's priced higher. If you honestly think a Saber is as good as a CHV-FZ, you need to do some research.


Oh really? Would you say Apple iMac is so much better than gaming computers? (Desktops that is). Or some intel processors compared to AMD processors?

Also, i never said Sabertooth was better. Quote me on that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your point is invalid when he asks what the _best board for a 8350_ is.
> 
> Looks do not make a board "better", they make it _preferable_. Layout makes no difference to a CPU. AMD can't even max it's own x8/x8/x8/x8, PCI-e 3.0 is useless.
> 
> Leave out personal bias when people ask you for stats. I don't mean to use this term as a slight, but your recent actions were those of a fanboy, through and through. If someone asks for the strongest single-card GPU solution money can buy, you don't say "Titan" because _you_ prefer single-gpu, you say "690 or 7990, depending on the game", because that is what is fact, then present the Titan as an alternative, stating reasons why you think it's a better choice.
> 
> When someone asks for help, it is expected they will get a true answer, not one that was made up by too much loyalty to a brand or title.


the chvfz and sabertooth both apply to different clicks. neither board is better the chv is better for l2n but both tend to clock relatively ( according to cooling the same from my research{ air to air water to water , and excluding l2n or colder}, granted my research is limited.

i never claimed not to be a fan boy.

i love my amd, i like asus boards and personally dont go for giga boards for a few personal reasons and i love swiftech due mainly to their customer service.

if that was ever a cloudy issue i hope that is taken care of. although i have said this in most posts where i recommend something i did not put it in my last post. for that i apologize. i never claimed to be 100% right and i appreciate being called out when i am wrong. but on this fact you will not sway me. i still feel the BEST board out for an 8350 is the saberkitty you are welcome to disagree

but imo best is a mixture of everything.

edit

lastly if you take into account 1 useability of the extra features in the rog vs sabertooth and 2 performance/dollar the sabertooth wins hands down.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Anyways, i lost faith in "ROG" and its gimmicks. I much prefer Sabertooth.
Quote:


> lastly if you take into account 1 useability of the extra features in the rog vs sabertooth and performance/dollar the sabertooth wins hands down.


THISSSSSSS


----------



## Rangerjr1

Well im out.

Im moving to AMD FX (Bulldozer / PILEDRIVER!) Owners Club! thread. Coming here isnt worth it anymore.

Kyad, this means i cant read your carefully planned comeback. So PM me if you really want me to read it.


----------



## DeviloftheHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I've been using these for 4.6-4.7 http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/cpu/473/freezer-a30.html
> 3x 8350 rigs running them.
> Caught a bunch on sale for 19.99. Stock fan sucks but heatsink is solid. Added 2200 rpm 120 for pull , switched their low rpm fan to push.
> 
> Good if your broke or building for people on budget.
> 
> I've been debating on getting a h100i for myself though and pushing it further... Not soo sure after reading comments


whats your temps with this arctic cooler? i have one too and its hitting 45c core temps and 56c socket temp using their fan only as i have no room for other on the otherside cos of the 4 geil rams its blows right trough them as i couldnt rotate the thing to push the air out of the case, hoewever 2 of these fans as exhaust creates a decent airflow its sucks in paper sheets on the 5.25 bay slots if 2 remove 2 covers


----------



## kwaidonjin

I can not adjust any of my settings in the bios to try and bump up the CPU. everything is auto, and it wont let me change it. Then in AMD overdrive I tried the auto thing and it can't get through it. any thoughts? I must have done something cause I swear it would of let me the other day.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the chvfz and sabertooth both apply to different clicks. neither board is better the chv is better for l2n but both tend to clock relatively ( according to cooling the same from my research{ air to air water to water , and excluding l2n or colder}, granted my research is limited.
> 
> i never claimed not to be a fan boy.
> 
> i love my amd, i like asus boards and personally dont go for giga boards for a few personal reasons and i love swiftech due mainly to their customer service.
> 
> if that was ever a cloudy issue i hope that is taken care of. although i have said this in most posts where i recommend something i did not put it in my last post. for that i apologize. i never claimed to be 100% right and i appreciate being called out when i am wrong. but on this fact you will not sway me. i still feel the BEST board out for an 8350 is the saberkitty you are welcome to disagree
> 
> but imo best is a mixture of everything.
> 
> edit
> 
> lastly if you take into account 1 useability of the extra features in the rog vs sabertooth and 2 performance/dollar the sabertooth wins hands down.


*facepalm* have I inadvertently set off another flame war?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I can not adjust any of my settings in the bios to try and bump up the CPU. everything is auto, and it wont let me change it. Then in AMD overdrive I tried the auto thing and it can't get through it. any thoughts? I must have done something cause I swear it would of let me the other day.


First things first: fill out a rig builder so we can see what you are rolling with.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> First things first: fill out a rig builder so we can see what you are rolling with.


I did, it shows up when I look under my profile.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I did, it shows up when I look under my profile.


Add it to your sig like ours. Quicker and easier to check.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Hey guys, ive just ordered an fx-8320 with a h80i watercooler can anyone comment on the effectiveness of the h80i with an overclocked fx 8320? Also im currently running sli gtx570s,o.c'd phenom ii x6 and with lots of case fans has etc. Will my 750w psu handle the extra load of the fx and the h80i? i feel im running it quite close.

Grinding my teeth in anticipation for it to arrive........ lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Hey guys, ive just ordered an fx-8320 with a h80i watercooler can anyone comment on the effectiveness of the h80i with an overclocked fx 8320? Also im currently running sli gtx570s,o.c'd phenom ii x6 and with lots of case fans has etc. Will my 750w psu handle the extra load of the fx and the h80i? i feel im running it quite close.
> 
> Grinding my teeth in anticipation for it to arrive........ lol


219w for your max gpu wattage for each of your cards
http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=670&card2=640

depending on high you overclock your cpu your 750w will be alright i think........just









Unless you do have the money to upragde psu a bit i think u could get away with around 4.6ghz, if my math is correct









just try it and if it keeps turning itself off then u know to upgrade that baby


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 219w for your max gpu wattage for each of your cards
> http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=670&card2=640
> 
> depending on high you overclock your cpu your 750w will be alright i think........just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you do have the money to upragde psu a bit i think u could get away with around 4.6ghz, if my math is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just try it and if it keeps turning itself off then u know to upgrade that baby


Thanks mate,

Here in NZ finding a good PSU over 850w is near impossible, had to settle for the 750w but its quality so think it will handle it. Is the result of overloading the psu is just making it shut off or is damage possible?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Here in NZ finding a good PSU over 850w is near impossible, had to settle for the 750w but its quality so think it will handle it. Is the result of overloading the psu is just making it shut off or is damage possible?


I had a corsair cx600 with my OC'd 8320 and xfire 6850's. when It was getting too much for the PSU it would restart windows but no real shutoff.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Here in NZ finding a good PSU over 850w is near impossible, had to settle for the 750w but its quality so think it will handle it. Is the result of overloading the psu is just making it shut off or is damage possible?


Its hard to judge how much overclock youll get. It goes into full load specs and if ya only gaming etc you'll get away with it more than you would if use Full load specs.

Let us know though itll be good to see how high ya can get

Forgot to add the shutdown is for the psu for safety but theres no damage in involved as im aware.
My old psu wass shutting down on a regular basis with no ill effects


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> You will be fine, I have 730W PSU and running single 7850 but have plenty of power left to throw in a second in the future.
> 
> Paladine


you are nearly90w cheaper for gpu, dont compare your card









tut tut

edit 90 i cant count


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> My GPU is massively overclocked (1120MHz Core and 5600MHz Memory) and my CPU is running at 4.72Ghz on high VCore so I am using a lot more power than the stock settings.
> 
> Paladine


that aint massive lol

how do u know he isnt?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you are nearly90w cheaper for gpu, dont compare your card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tut tut
> 
> edit 90 i cant count


I think he will be close to the limit with 2 x 570 and a high oc on the cpu. The 570 are hungry gpu`s. You are correct in your estimation of maybe 4.6-4.7 max on the cpu i would say. I have 2 x7870 and my 800w psu fan never stops spinning even at idle.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> My card is already OC'd at stock at 975 core, I have increased that to 1120 - that is a big overclock for stock cooling and increases the power drain significantly but I could still fit another in if I wanted to. That is my point.
> 
> Paladine


well my card boost minimum is 980 I have increased that to 1257ish so aye your overclock is small for stock cooling


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 219w for your max gpu wattage for each of your cards
> http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=670&card2=640
> 
> depending on high you overclock your cpu your 750w will be alright i think........just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you do have the money to upragde psu a bit i think u could get away with around 4.6ghz, if my math is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just try it and if it keeps turning itself off then u know to upgrade that baby


i have 2 7970s and and 8350 @ 4.8 and i am fine no shutoffs i can even run them @ 1200/1800+ with no problems just loud lol i can stress them to max with no problems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Here in NZ finding a good PSU over 850w is near impossible, had to settle for the 750w but its quality so think it will handle it. Is the result of overloading the psu is just making it shut off or is damage possible?


that sucks ; ; no worst case it just shuts down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think he will be close to the limit with 2 x 570 and a high oc on the cpu. The 570 are hungry gpu`s. You are correct in your estimation of maybe 4.6-4.7 max on the cpu i would say. I have 2 x7870 and my 800w psu fan never stops spinning even at idle.


yea i am sure we are close to the limit


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have 2 7970s and and 8350 @ 4.8 and i am fine no shutoffs i can even run them @ 1200/1800+ with no problems just loud lol i can stress them to max with no problems


I think if you got a good branded psu and you arent over the limit 24/7 i think most of these would have no problems running a system close to full potential...

If people were folding with both gpus going and the cpu i think this is when you need a wattage psu to be using be alot higher than your system is.

Or am i wrong?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> He said he uses aida64 which many have mentioned it doesn't stress near as much as others like prime and IBT...
> 
> As someone with a stable 5 ghz, emphasis on STABLE not some validation, what vcore and cpunb did you need? I am still experimenting on mine but 4960 mhz will run all day stable with a vcore of 1.53 ish idle, goes to 1.56-1.58 at load with LLC on ultra high.


did u use aida once? because if u do some research than aida64 FPU test is pretty good and puts a realistic very big load to the CPU.

like i said before i used aida and it was stable, after i use some games and it still is stable than i will do FPU test to see how hot my CPU gets and i do some fine tuning to lower the temps and thats it.

so if anyone says aida is bad that's oke because most people have comments on stuff that they never tested and to do an comparison between benchmarks doesn't make any sense really because most of them are the same, it depends what u like more.

so test aida64 or do some research or proof me that the others are better than i believe you.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> did u use aida once? because if u do some research than aida64 FPU test is pretty good and puts a realistic very big load to the CPU.
> 
> like i said before i used aida and it was stable, after i use some games and it still is stable than i will do FPU test to see how hot my CPU gets and i do some fine tuning to lower the temps and thats it.
> 
> so if anyone says aida is bad that's oke because most people have comments on stuff that they never tested and to do an comparison between benchmarks doesn't make any sense really because most of them are the same, it depends what u like more.
> 
> so test aida64 or do some research or proof me that the others are better than i believe you.


i did a fair test between the main three. Aida64 came bottom same conditions with every test

Nothing fairer than a reallife test with a real life person with nothing to prove


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> He said he uses aida64 which many have mentioned it doesn't stress near as much as others like prime and IBT...
> 
> As someone with a stable 5 ghz, emphasis on STABLE not some validation, what vcore and cpunb did you need? I am still experimenting on mine but 4960 mhz will run all day stable with a vcore of 1.53 ish idle, goes to 1.56-1.58 at load with LLC on ultra high.


Sorry did not see your post earlier and question. I have never touched cpu/nb volts. Strictly multi oc with vcore adjustment only. Your vcore requirements are similar to my own. I can pass Ibt on high [email protected] with 1.58 under load but Ibt stability is not good enough for my daily use. I play mainly bf3 multiplayer and need prime stability or it will definitely crash whilst playing. Prime stability never crashes in bf3. I run 24/7 prime stable [email protected] with 1.58 under load and never had a single crash, to get prime [email protected] would take over 1,6 under full load and i would not be comfortable with that so i settled for 24/7 use exactly where i am. That is personal need for stability exceeding Ibt though, many users are happy with Ibt stability. There is no way Hurricane is even Ibt stable and in thermal limits at his [email protected] with a h100i


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sorry did not see your post earlier and question. I have never touched cpu/nb volts. Strictly multi oc with vcore adjustment only. Your vcore requirements are similar to my own. I can pass Ibt on high [email protected] with 1.58 under load but Ibt stability is not good enough for my daily use. I play mainly bf3 multiplayer and need prime stability or it will definitely crash whilst playing. Prime stability never crashes in bf3. I run 24/7 prime stable [email protected] with 1.58 under load and never had a single crash, to get prime [email protected] would take over 1,6 under full load and i would not be comfortable with that so i settled for 24/7 use exactly where i am. That is personal need for stability exceeding Ibt though, many users are happy with Ibt stability. There is no way Hurricane is even Ibt stable and in thermal limits at his [email protected] with a h100i


Thanks man. Yeah your numbers are identical to my observations. I too am able to run 4.9 stable but thats about the max I can get. I almost feel like piledriver needs something more than just obscene voltage over that mark.

I just play CS mostly, occasionally crysis myself. Think I may run around 4.7 daily. I just got some bgears b-blaster 140's in and I really don't have a fan controller yet. I am running them off my board but the board can't get them to max speed for whatever reason. Ill order a controller this weekend.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks man. Yeah your numbers are identical to my observations. I too am able to run 4.9 stable but thats about the max I can get. I almost feel like piledriver needs something more than just obscene voltage over that mark.
> 
> I just play CS mostly, occasionally crysis myself. Think I may run around 4.7 daily. I just got some bgears b-blaster 140's in and I really don't have a fan controller yet. I am running them off my board but the board can't get them to max speed for whatever reason. Ill order a controller this weekend.


Thats the trouble with the 8300's to get any high clock you need obcene cooling etc, some of us are lucky and get good chips but on the whole its bloody hard getting over 5ghz

This is why we have a hard time believing people who say can do it with ease and outlandish claims
Its not we aren't trustful....mostly its because if i was going to claim anything i would back it up by screenshots and prove it so this is what i expect from others and when they dont we ask them why lol

Some people take offence to this and im not sure why they do really unless they try to hide things

Then again they don't usually last long in this thread with all the detectives working here


----------



## bond32

Oh I know... The past few weeks I have been looking at hundreds of posts/websites to get a general idea of the voltages needed for 4.9ghz<. 99% of what I found was just a bunch of tools saying how "1.47 on vcore and I was stable at 5 ghz"..... blah blah freaking blah yeah right.

When you hear someone say there's a wall at those speeds, there really is. Sure anyone who knows how to get in the bios can set the multi up and set voltage then bam you can get a validation for 5 ghz... might can even play a game or two before it crashes. I guarantee you if you load prime95 up for the 8350 on anything less than 1.6 on vcore for 5 ghz a core will fail or it will crash.

I am actually experimenting with turbo overclocking. Anyone had good results? Trying to see if it's any benifit...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah i see your right. so you can run 1 dual channel 1866 kit "officially" most can run 4 dims @ 1866 no problem though. most that i have seen can do up to 2133 np in all 4 dimms


CHV-z 2400 mhz 4 dimms 16 gb dual channel. Kingston Beasts


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh I know... The past few weeks I have been looking at hundreds of posts/websites to get a general idea of the voltages needed for 4.9ghz<. 99% of what I found was just a bunch of tools saying how "1.47 on vcore and I was stable at 5 ghz"..... blah blah freaking blah yeah right.
> 
> When you hear someone say there's a wall at those speeds, there really is. Sure anyone who knows how to get in the bios can set the multi up and set voltage then bam you can get a validation for 5 ghz... might can even play a game or two before it crashes. I guarantee you if you load prime95 up for the 8350 on anything less than 1.6 on vcore for 5 ghz a core will fail or it will crash.
> 
> I am actually experimenting with turbo overclocking. Anyone had good results? Trying to see if it's any benifit...


I suppose the issue surrounds what people call *stable*. I can get stable 5ghz under 1.6vcore if i call Ibt avx on high settings stable. It is stable for a lot of use, but my problem is other than normal browsing and the very occasional bench the main use for me is Bf3 multi. Bf3 multi is an oc killer so unfortunately Ibt avx is not stable enough. In my experience only prime will do for bf3 mp although this does not apply to most games


----------



## cssorkinman

Best I've been able to do with 4 dimms : http://valid.canardpc.com/2785212


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Best I've been able to do with 4 dimms : http://valid.canardpc.com/2785212


What do you get with 2 dimms?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What do you get with 2 dimms?


Less ram









lol , to answer your question, only about 20 mhz more with this kit. Not sure about other kits on this board. The beasts I have are known to have a bit of a wall just over 2500 mhz - so it could indeed be the ram that is the limit , rather than the IMC.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Less ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lol , to answer your question, only about 20 mhz more with this kit. Not sure about other kits on this board. The beasts I have are known to have a bit of a wall just over 2500 mhz - so it could indeed be the ram that is the limit , rather than the IMC.


Classic lol. we should hold a comedians night on this thread lol itll be packed out


----------



## kzone75

Highest I got with two dimms: http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969 Without going too crazy with the volts


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Highest I got with two dimms: http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969 Without going too crazy with the volts


thats a mean feat but would love to see ya stress it


----------



## kzone75

You won't see me stress it.







I could play a round of angry birds at those clocks. That was it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> You won't see me stress it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could play a round of angry birds at those clocks. That was it.


I was only jesting hehe

Im going to be trying to get 5.1+ next few nights...since its spring Ambient rising quickly lol if it drops below 18-19 i might do it tonight lol


----------



## kzone75

It's too hot to do any serious overclocking now..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I can not adjust any of my settings in the bios to try and bump up the CPU. everything is auto, and it wont let me change it. Then in AMD overdrive I tried the auto thing and it can't get through it. any thoughts? I must have done something cause I swear it would've let me the other day.


I'm guessing a Rev 3 board.

Disable HPC, change your settings, re-enable HPC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Hey guys, ive just ordered an fx-8320 with a h80i watercooler can anyone comment on the effectiveness of the h80i with an overclocked fx 8320? Also im currently running sli gtx570s,o.c'd phenom ii x6 and with lots of case fans has etc. Will my 750w psu handle the extra load of the fx and the h80i? i feel im running it quite close.
> 
> Grinding my teeth in anticipation for it to arrive........ lol


You should be able to expect around 4.7-4.8Ghz from the H80i.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh I know... The past few weeks I have been looking at hundreds of posts/websites to get a general idea of the voltages needed for 4.9ghz<. 99% of what I found was just a bunch of tools saying how "1.47 on vcore and I was stable at 5 ghz"..... blah blah freaking blah yeah right.
> 
> When you hear someone say there's a wall at those speeds, there really is. Sure anyone who knows how to get in the bios can set the multi up and set voltage then bam you can get a validation for 5 ghz... might can even play a game or two before it crashes. I guarantee you if you load prime95 up for the 8350 on anything less than 1.6 on vcore for 5 ghz a core will fail or it will crash.
> 
> I am actually experimenting with turbo overclocking. Anyone had good results? Trying to see if it's any benefit...


Actually, there can be.

Long ago, we learned that it's usually cores 7 and 8 holding us back, and our other cores are usually capable of higher clocks than otherwise thought. If you can get the 4-core turbo up to, say, 5Ghz, with your standard OC at 4.8, then you might be able to get the extra single thread performance without the crashing. But how do you guarantee it runs on the first 4 cores besides setting affinity every time? That's for you to figure out.


----------



## dsmwookie

Should I be using Core Temp or HWmonitor when checking thermals while benchmarking? I ve got Aida64 open and at idle the CPU temp is 42-43C the 8 cores are roughly 24C. Which should I truly be watching?

I m hitting 61-62C while running prime95.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Should I be using Core Temp or HWmonitor when checking thermals while benchmarking?
> 
> I m hitting 61-62C while running prime95.


CoreTemp checks less and thus will take less CPU time away from the bench/stress, so I'm going to say CoreTemp.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Should I be using Core Temp or HWmonitor when checking thermals while benchmarking?
> 
> I m hitting 61-62C while running prime95.


Core temp is alright but i prefer to use a monitor that gives me other info too lol

so im gonna say HWinfo64


----------



## Ghost12

I use core temp, i know everything else is in line with my case cooling, vrm etc. I also run core temp on second screen whilst gaming and msi ab


----------



## WinterActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so im gonna say HWinfo64


I prefer this too. CoreTemp gave me a BSOD on startup. It never happened with my PhenomII but it happened twice on the 8350. This was the first BSOD I ever saw on W7 personally, since its day 1 release. I stopped using CoreTemp and went for PC Meter for the All CPU Meter gadget and the HWinfo for "standalone" monitoring and I never had any problems. I've read that other guys are experiencing BSODs with CoreTemp on the FX processors so I guess its a known problem.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I prefer this too. CoreTemp gave me a BSOD on startup. It never happened with my PhenomII but it happened twice on the 8350. This was the first BSOD I ever saw on W7 personally, since its day 1 release. I stopped using CoreTemp and went for PC Meter for the All CPU Meter gadget and the HWinfo for "standalone" monitoring and I never had any problems. I've read that other guys are experiencing BSODs with CoreTemp on the FX processors so I guess its a known problem.


How is core temp causing bsod on start when does not start until you run it? by being installed you are saying?


----------



## WinterActual

Coretemp have an option to launch on startup with the All CPU Meter


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> Coretemp have an option to launch on startup with the All CPU Meter


Ah ok thanks , never looked at that and never had running on start up, i do not have anything on windows start except audio, comodo firewall and catalyst


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Core temp is alright but i prefer to use a monitor that gives me other info too lol
> 
> so im gonna say HWinfo64


i +1 that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> I prefer this too. CoreTemp gave me a BSOD on startup. It never happened with my PhenomII but it happened twice on the 8350. This was the first BSOD I ever saw on W7 personally, since its day 1 release. I stopped using CoreTemp and went for PC Meter for the All CPU Meter gadget and the HWinfo for "standalone" monitoring and I never had any problems. I've read that other guys are experiencing BSODs with CoreTemp on the FX processors so I guess its a known problem.


i can run it fin under 4.7 ghzz over that and it causes me bluescreens ( with higher speed ram ) took me forever to find this. ( when started @ boot )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is core temp causing bsod on start when does not start until you run it? by being installed you are saying?


i can not answer that. but i am ibt avx stable. and onlyt happens with that program at startup


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is core temp causing bsod on start when does not start until you run it? by being installed you are saying?


He's right. There's a driver core temp uses that would constantly fail and blue screen for me too. I forgot what it was exactly but I uninstalled it for this reason as it was one less thing to troubleshoot while overclocking.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> He's right. There's a driver core temp uses that would constantly fail and blue screen for me too. I forgot what it was exactly but I uninstalled it for this reason as it was one less thing to troubleshoot while overclocking.


No did not mean to sound as questioning validity, just asking the question as not heard of it before.


----------



## bond32

Yeah I was spending many-o-restarts throwing my hands up in the air at the same BSOD till I finally wised up and googled it. Found out it had to do with core temp driver.

Surprised you haven't ran into it yet, you're lucky...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i did a fair test between the main three. Aida64 came bottom same conditions with every test
> 
> Nothing fairer than a reallife test with a real life person with nothing to prove


exactly, i don't want to stress my CPU risking to damage it my system is stable at this speeds an never have any issues at all everything is very stable and i play games as long as i want and the temps do not get higher than 59c.

if i could do it i would make screenshot but for some odd kind of reason i can't do it so i need some program that can do it but i am too lazy LOL


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> exactly, i don't want to stress my CPU risking to damage it my system is stable at this speeds an never have any issues at all everything is very stable and i play games as long as i want and the temps do not get higher than 59c.
> 
> if i could do it i would make screenshot but for some odd kind of reason i can't do it so i need some program that can do it but i am too lazy LOL


I think you're missing the point of the stress test.... You already posted a question as to why your computer crashed during a game or something a few pages back, after you posted you had your computer running "stable" with questionable voltages and temperatures. Not knocking you or your methods, just saying if you're unwilling to test your system's stability with known methods such as prime and ibt, you can't really ask why your computer crashed when you use a stress program that stresses a fraction as much as the accepted methods.

Again not trying to be a douche, just pointing out the obvious. You will use whatever methods you want to test your stuff but when other much more experienced members with rigs miles ahead of yours require much more voltage to be stable, your rig isn't stable lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> exactly, i don't want to stress my CPU risking to damage it my system is stable at this speeds an never have any issues at all everything is very stable and i play games as long as i want and the temps do not get higher than 59c.
> 
> if i could do it i would make screenshot but for some odd kind of reason i can't do it so i need some program that can do it but i am too lazy LOL


Risking damage to cpu? I dont think we can damage a cpu by just using software to stress lol. I think most know how far to push before any of that occurs..

Ive pushed mine to the limits of nearly 1.7vcore without no ill effects on watercooling

I think what you say is a bit naive....you should of said ill use the easiest thing that gives me stable clock at less expense.
but i say this:

*This is OCN we like to push to the limits*


----------



## bond32

New to this "rep" thing but I just gave you one. Well said lol.


----------



## The Storm

I was able to get best buy to price match Micro center with an i7-3770k today @ $229. Now I need to figure out which board I need to get <---btw if have no idea as of yet what to get, never shopped for intel stuff before. That being said I am curious to find out how it compares with my FX8350, I have read alot of reviews but you never know till you see it for yourself







I know its not really on topic at the moment, just thought I would share.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I was able to get best buy to price match Micro center with an i7-3770k today @ $229. Now I need to figure out which board I need to get <---btw if have no idea as of yet what to get, never shopped for intel stuff before. That being said I am curious to find out how it compares with my FX8350, I have read alot of reviews but you never know till you see it for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not really on topic at the moment, just thought I would share.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Well just built my first AMD rig with a 8350. I have it oced to 4.8 and temps are fine. I must say that I am really like the processor and the features though the oc'ing was a bit more difficult than what I experienced on the blue team.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Well just built my first AMD rig with a 8350. I have it oced to 4.8 and temps are fine. I must say that I am really like the processor and the features though the oc'ing was a bit more difficult than what I experienced on the blue team.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Well just built my first AMD rig with a 8350. I have it oced to 4.8 and temps are fine. I must say that I am really like the processor and the features though the oc'ing was a bit more difficult than what I experienced on the blue team.


Difficult? Noooo you got it wrong, its just not incredibly easy!


----------



## dsmwookie

Compared to my X58 this has been a dream so far, well minus the thermal limits.

So far I m using AIDA64 to monitor the CPU temps. The only thing throwing me off is it has a CPU Temp and then individual sensors for all of the cores; which temps should I be concerned with going past 62C?

http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsmwookie/media/Untitled-1_zpse3b71cfa.jpg.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Compared to my X58 this has been a dream so far, well minus the thermal limits.
> 
> So far I m using AIDA64 to monitor the CPU temps. The only thing throwing me off is it has a CPU Temp and then individual sensors for all of the cores; which temps should I be concerned with going past 62C?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsmwookie/media/Untitled-1_zpse3b71cfa.jpg.html


Just the core temps really or package on hwmonitor


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Well just built my first AMD rig with a 8350. I have it oced to 4.8 and temps are fine. I must say that I am really like the processor and the features though the oc'ing was a bit more difficult than what I experienced on the blue team.


welcome man !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Compared to my X58 this has been a dream so far, well minus the thermal limits.
> 
> So far I m using AIDA64 to monitor the CPU temps. The only thing throwing me off is it has a CPU Temp and then individual sensors for all of the cores; which temps should I be concerned with going past 62C?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s14.photobucket.com/user/dsmwookie/media/Untitled-1_zpse3b71cfa.jpg.html


yea you will notice all the croes are the same temps


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> He said he uses aida64 which many have mentioned it doesn't stress near as much as others like prime and IBT...
> 
> As someone with a stable 5 ghz, emphasis on STABLE not some validation, what vcore and cpunb did you need? I am still experimenting on mine but 4960 mhz will run all day stable with a vcore of 1.53 ish idle, goes to 1.56-1.58 at load with LLC on ultra high.


For me for prime95 almost stable (a core drop out after 20-25 min) i need like 1.572 vcore and 1.25 cpu-nb, any clock higher is a no go for my power hungry chip.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> For me for prime95 almost stable (a core drop out after 20-25 min) i need like 1.572 vcore and 1.25 cpu-nb, any clock higher is a no go for my power hungry chip.


Did you try stressing with another program? Sounds like Prime-flu.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

ITB AVX need the same voltage than prime on my setup


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> ITB AVX need the same voltage than prime on my setup


If you're not hellbent on 100% stability then AVX isnt needed. If you're satisfied with normal gaming and browsing etc normal IBT should be enough.


----------



## MarvinDessica

I'll leave a detailed post in a minute. SO I tried NB overclocking and I managed to do very, very, well. But like before even though I managed to DRASTICALLY reduce the amount of voltage needed for an over at 4.6, I just can't get over that hump to get to 4.8 or even 4.7

Any advice on where to go from what you see here? Posted to imgur so you can see them individually. Also, Ranger, you've been quite helpful to me in the pass and your boards bios is pretty much the same as mine. Do you have any advice?

http://imgur.com/ivL89AT,MeNT3UE,jtnc7Zr,YR9jCJO


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Maybe lower the Hypertransport a bit, to the 2400-2600 range


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Maybe lower the Hypertransport a bit, to the 2400-2600 range


I figured I'd want that to be on auto to adjust for everything I'd be overclocking. Or is that just not the case?


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm guessing a Rev 3 board.
> 
> Disable HPC, change your settings, re-enable HPC.
> 
> It is a REV 3 board. HPC was disabled I enabled and nothing changed. Everything is locked on Auto. I have looked on youtube videos for my motherboard and can't find any help. I just don't get why I am locked out.


----------



## kwaidonjin

I can't change any of the multipliers or anything. I must have done something, will AMD overdrive let me do the same thing???


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I can't change any of the multipliers or anything. I must have done something, will AMD overdrive let me do the same thing???


Do EVERYTHING in the bios.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Do EVERYTHING in the bios.


Thats what I have tried. Could one of the programs lock me out?? such as the AMD overdrive?? I don't know what I can do. Getting frustrated.


----------



## Rangerjr1

There is nothing locking you out...


----------



## WinterActual

Btw is this HPC **** supposed to stop the throttling? I am with the same mobo and I disabled every power saving option including the HPC but the procc is still throttling very often..


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> There is nothing locking you out...


You are correct sir. I was hitting enter on the boxes and on my MB you have to use +- to change the values. Now that this noob has that figured out. What would be a good place to start with a mild to moderate OC? I tried bumping the memory up to 21?? and my system wouldn't boot into windows, I guess 1866 is the best that is going to do. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Bebop24

This is my first post and I recently got a 8350 cooled with a hyper 212 evo, with a M5A99X EVO R 2.0. Currently I'm running a MSI 560ti Twin Frozr with a Accelero Mono plus cooler, with Corsair XMS RAM, XFX XXX edition 650w PSU, with Win7 home premium 64 on a Samsung 830 128GB SSD, all in a CM Elite 430. While this has been about my third build I am a complete noob when it comes to overclocking. The only overclocking I've done is through MSI afterburner playing around with the clocks a bit on my gpu. I'm interested in starting with a mild OC on my 8350 but am still researching a better cooler for my CPU. I'm leaning towards the noctua nh-d14 right now and may in fact purchase it tonight. Anyways, just thought I would start it all with a post. I'm having issues finding an accurate read on my CPU temps from HWmonitor and Coretemp but because I live in a warm area I'm concerned about my CPU temps. The Hyper 212 Evo is great at keeping my rig quiet at stock speeds but I know it wont be enough for a real OC. Anyways, hope I can find help here if I need it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

I will help both of you later, 2-3 hours. I dont have access to my pc atm.


----------



## kwaidonjin

When I enable HPC mode i get a buzz from my computer. I have tried it 5 times and every time I enable it buzzes, when I disable it quits buzzing.


----------



## Woundingchaney

I have been oc'ing my 8350 and noticed that the chip seems to hit a wall at anything above 4.8. Im currently sitting at 4.8 and amount of voltage it takes to hit 5.0 is utterly ridiculous. From searching the web this seems to be a rather common occurrence, can anyone verify this??


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## kwaidonjin

as soon as it starts. Now I have disabled HPC and have over clocked it to 4.3 and no buzzing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I have been oc'ing my 8350 and noticed that the chip seems to hit a wall at anything above 4.8. Im currently sitting at 4.8 and amount of voltage it takes to hit 5.0 is utterly ridiculous. From searching the web this seems to be a rather common occurrence, can anyone verify this??


absolutely normal man


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> absolutely normal man


Good to hear it. Honestly I cant see upping my voltage for the modest speed increase I will get to hit 5.0. I have some thermal headroom, but I prefer to keep things silent as possible.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Good to hear it. Honestly I cant see upping my voltage for the modest speed increase I will get to hit 5.0. I have some thermal headroom, but I prefer to keep things silent as possible.


Its the epeen thing and im sure you will bite the bug like we all did


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its the epeen thing and im sure you will bite the bug like we all did


true dat


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I have been oc'ing my 8350 and noticed that the chip seems to hit a wall at anything above 4.8. Im currently sitting at 4.8 and amount of voltage it takes to hit 5.0 is utterly ridiculous. From searching the web this seems to be a rather common occurrence, can anyone verify this??


The really frustrating part is that I searched for days because the first things I found were all these people being able to run "stable" at over 5 ghz... Come to find out they did no stress testing, or they used a garbage program to test. Yeah sure any average schmo can set it to 5 ghz, boot just fine, might even play a game or 2 before you bluescreen or crash. But the fact is if you want it stable it will take at least over 1.6 on vcore.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The really frustrating part is that I searched for days because the first things I found were all these people being able to run "stable" at over 5 ghz... Come to find out they did no stress testing, or they used a garbage program to test. Yeah sure any average schmo can set it to 5 ghz, boot just fine, might even play a game or 2 before you bluescreen or crash. But the fact is if you want it stable it will take at least over 1.6 on vcore.


Close but not necessarily over 1.6

i can game anything 1.53
i can stress all day at 1.58


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Close but not necessarily over 1.6
> 
> i can game anything 1.53
> i can stress all day at 1.58


At load? I don't believe that, sorry.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> At load? I don't believe that, sorry.


lol cant believe what?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> At load? I don't believe that, sorry.


5GHz P95 stable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 5GHz P95 stable


4.9 tut tut







thats a i cant do 5ghz right so ill get to as close to 5ghz as i can

haha


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 4.9 tut tut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a i cant do 5ghz right so ill get to as close to 5ghz as i can
> 
> haha


haha its 4.996. Put your glasses on


----------



## bond32

Ok you have sparked my curiosity...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> haha its 4.996. Put your glasses on


still not 5ghz like you portray it to be lol

Its not recognised as 5ghz certainly not by software. I used to do this when i was on air cause i couln't quite get an overclock so i did this lol

sometimes itll let u use every volt lesser to what was required by the intended ghz

I aint saying its not right, i just dont think its good for you to say it s a 5ghz clock when clearly it isnt


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> still not 5ghz like you portray it to be lol
> 
> Its not recognised as 5ghz certainly not by software. I used to do this when i was on air cause i couln't quite get an overclock so i did this lol
> 
> sometimes itll let u use every volt lesser to what was required by the intended ghz
> 
> I aint saying its not right, i just dont think its good for you to say it s a 5ghz clock when clearly it isnt


Its good for me. Anyway its not 4.9 as you said. Its 0.004 less than 5
Do the same... 10+ hours with P95


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 5GHz P95 stable


Thats only a few passes in prime. Hardly stable.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thats only a few passes in prime. Hardly stable.


10 hours and 30 min ...only a few passes?


----------



## AlDyer

What do you guys here consider stable?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Close but not necessarily over 1.6
> 
> i can game anything 1.53
> i can stress all day at 1.58


That's almost spot on for my 2 Visheras.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The really frustrating part is that I searched for days because the first things I found were all these people being able to run "stable" at over 5 ghz... Come to find out they did no stress testing, or they used a garbage program to test. Yeah sure any average schmo can set it to 5 ghz, boot just fine, might even play a game or 2 before you bluescreen or crash. But the fact is if you want it stable it will take at least over 1.6 on vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Close but not necessarily over 1.6
> 
> i can game anything 1.53
> i can stress all day at 1.58
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Close but not necessarily over 1.6
> 
> i can game anything 1.53
> i can stress all day at 1.58
> 
> 
> 
> At load? I don't believe that, sorry.
Click to expand...

On mine that is 5.016ghz, I can pass IBT at 1.54v (non-AVX), gaming needed 1.55v, and folding for 10 days needed 1.56v.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> its strabge actually... the new OCCT isnt reading temps...


So use the older version there is nothing buggy about the version previous to it. USE it. Are you mentally locked in to sticking to upgrades that are not good. I am not nor should anybody be. That is why we have brains.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well... The BEST is the asus Crosshair V Formula-z but I'm guessing you are looking for something more wallet friendly am I right?


No money is not an issue, but don't I have to flash the bios on the crosshair to make
It work with the fx8350?

I was gonna buy the sabertooth by the color scheme is hard to match with lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> No money is not an issue, but don't I have to flash the bios on the crosshair to make
> It work with the fx8350?
> 
> I was gonna buy the sabertooth by the color scheme is hard to match with lol.


I have the CHV-Z and it came with a bios that supports vishera


----------



## Thuwarakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the CHV-Z and it came with a bios that supports vishera


Where did you get it from?


----------



## Thuwarakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the CHV-Z and it came with a bios that supports vishera


Where did you get it from?


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Where did you get it from?


you can probably hit the required bios anywhere now its been since 0806 bios which is oct last year


----------



## dsmwookie

I m at 1.4 volts and 4.6ghz on my 8320, but she is tip-toeing towards 62C with an H220 according to H.W. monitor. I am using Prime95 to stress test it. Does this seem right? I think 5ghz is very do able if I can actually figure out what the hell is up with the temps. The weird thing is on H.W. monitor I m watching the "package" set of temps, it gives me three temps, and the middle one does not seem to move only the outer 2 temperatures.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Where did you get it from?


Newegg, got it in February i believe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I m at 1.4 volts and 4.6ghz on my 8320, but she is tip-toeing towards 62C with an H220 according to H.W. monitor. I am using Prime95 to stress test it. Does this seem right? I think 5ghz is very do able if I can actually figure out what the hell is up with the temps. The weird thing is on H.W. monitor I m watching the "package" set of temps, it gives me three temps, and the middle one does not seem to move only the outer 2 temperatures.


middle one is min temp so that wont change unless you go below this










yes the temp seem to be in line with what i would expect

dont expect 5ghz if u hot at that clock either dude

sorry


----------



## dsmwookie

Thanks on the package reading clear up. I m going to look into it more to make sure I m doing everything right. I dunno if this radiator is just not up to the task or if she really is running that hot.

Are you guys using Prime 95 for AMD or another program?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Thanks on the package reading clear up. I m going to look into it more to make sure I m doing everything right. I dunno if this radiator is just not up to the task or if she really is running that hot.
> 
> Are you guys using Prime 95 for AMD or another program?


I use prime yes but im on custom cooling. You could try OCCT but temps are close i think

Some of our other members who dont like a good seeing too for their hardware use AiDA64

it isnt as heavy on your cpu as the others so your temps might fall


----------



## The Sandman

gertruude,
I think I remember you mentioning several pages back that you had replaced your original pump.
What pump was that?
Did you see any gains with the replacement and if so what did you finally go with?


----------



## dsmwookie

How much radiator is recommended to get a strong clock out of the 8320/8350? To me it just feels like the 240 may be running coming short for AMDs higher temps.

EDIT: I guess on second thought that couldn't be right since people are doing it with H100i's. Let me see if these fans can be kicked up to assist. in the dilemma; I believe they are at 600RPM right now.


----------



## gertruude

I got alphacool D5Laing pretty great compared to stock combo/res

pretty dam good with my fatter barbs too


----------



## dsmwookie

Well...I swapped the front fans with two other Swiftech Helix fans...so now I have (4) fans in push/pull, which I had before, but they were (2) CM fans and (2) Swiftech fans. She is now running at 41C constant @ 4.6ghz: idle was roughly 21C. I m guessing because the CM fans probably suck and aren't meant for radiators it was just starving the Swiftech fans on the backside. Ill continue benching for a while and hopefully get my 5ghz goal. Ordering some more radiators/fans this week and tossing the 7950 in the loop.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> No money is not an issue, but don't I have to flash the bios on the crosshair to make
> It work with the fx8350?
> 
> I was gonna buy the sabertooth by the color scheme is hard to match with lol.


it does not matter both the sabertooth and the chv have the bios update button you dont need a cpu or ram just psu and mobo and you can update bios. but pios on main directory of usb formatted in fat32 and put it in the correct usb ( chv is rog connect port ) press button wait for it to be done then boot and bios flash is done .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Well...I swapped the front fans with two other Swiftech Helix fans...so now I have (4) fans in push/pull, which I had before, but they were (2) CM fans and (2) Swiftech fans. She is now running at 41C constant @ 4.6ghz: idle was roughly 21C. I m guessing because the CM fans probably suck and aren't meant for radiators it was just starving the Swiftech fans on the backside. Ill continue benching for a while and hopefully get my 5ghz goal. Ordering some more radiators/fans this week and tossing the 7950 in the loop.


yea they are hungry little chips arent they !~


----------



## MrLinky

Hello all. I built my first real AMD setup not too long ago, and while I'm waiting for my H220 to arrive, I've been doing a little overclocking on my 8350 with an inadequate Hyper 212







.

I have two questions that Google doesn't seem to have the answer to:

1) What is the maximum safe voltage for the CPU/NB?
2) Does anybody run their Vishera's CPU/NB at or above 2800MHz?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Hello all. I built my first real AMD setup not too long ago, and while I'm waiting for my H220 to arrive, I've been doing a little overclocking on my 8350 with an inadequate Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have two questions that Google doesn't seem to have the answer to:
> 
> 1) What is the maximum safe voltage for the CPU/NB?
> 2) Does anybody run their Vishera's CPU/NB at or above 2800MHz?


I read somewhere that is around 1.45V. I needed like 1.375V for 2600
No need to run it @ that speed. CPU/NB clock = or > than RAM speed. Stock is 2200MHz. Its not like Phenoms, where high CPU/NB clocks increased performance


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Close but not necessarily over 1.6
> 
> i can game anything 1.53
> i can stress all day at 1.58
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost spot on for my 2 Visheras.
Click to expand...

Same actually. Almost exactly dead on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Hello all. I built my first real AMD setup not too long ago, and while I'm waiting for my H220 to arrive, I've been doing a little overclocking on my 8350 with an inadequate Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have two questions that Google doesn't seem to have the answer to:
> 
> 1) What is the maximum safe voltage for the CPU/NB?
> 2) Does anybody run their Vishera's CPU/NB at or above 2800MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that is around 1.45V. I needed like 1.375V for 2600
> No need to run it @ that speed. CPU/NB clock = or > than RAM speed. Stock is 2200MHz. Its not like Phenoms, where high CPU/NB clocks increased performance
Click to expand...

Exactly, L3 is no longer bound to CPU/NB, so there's less need to worry about it.


----------



## dsmwookie

I thought max voltage was 1.55v?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I thought max voltage was 1.55v?


well it is.....but some of us push more


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I thought max voltage was 1.55v?


That is the "official" max voltage, yes.

We however are insane, and run our CPUs at almost 1.7v for benching.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Hello all. I built my first real AMD setup not too long ago, and while I'm waiting for my H220 to arrive, I've been doing a little overclocking on my 8350 with an inadequate Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have two questions that Google doesn't seem to have the answer to:
> 
> 1) What is the maximum safe voltage for the CPU/NB?
> 2) Does anybody run their Vishera's CPU/NB at or above 2800MHz?


welcome !~
1.45v and yes some people do run them that high but is not needed. you can just do ~1.2-1.3v for most overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I read somewhere that is around 1.45V. I needed like 1.375V for 2600
> No need to run it @ that speed. CPU/NB clock = or > than RAM speed. Stock is 2200MHz. Its not like Phenoms, where high CPU/NB clocks increased performance


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I thought max voltage was 1.55v?


you are thinking about cpu core

here is the source if you were wondering also have max volts for everything


----------



## MrLinky

Thanks for the responses IOSEFINI, KyadCK and Mega Man. I am currently running 2600MHz with 1.262v stable (memtest and Prime95 Blend). It takes 1.425v to boot 2800MHz (I didn't stress it) and I was wondering if 1.45v+ would be realistic for a 24/7 overclock.

Interestingly enough, the AMD FX tuning guide that Mega Man linked said:
Quote:


> "In the case of the AMD FX-8150BE CPU the default CPU NB VID is usually 1.100V. The Maximum CPU NB VID value is 1.550V."


and...
Quote:


> "The CPU NorthBridge (CPU NB) clock speed determines the efficiency and bandwidth capacity of the Memory controller. L3 cache runs at this frequency as well."


Is this true or is it probably a copy/paste job from a Phenom II guide?


----------



## Vencenzo

I run my cpu/nb and HT @ 2571

3dmark vantage cpu score :
@ 2200/2200 4.6 = 24950
@ 2600/2200 4.6 = 25175
@2517/2517 4.6 = 25405

@2200/220 4.7 = 25000

Running crossfire @ 16x2 seem to need at least 2400HT
Ram @ 1866mhz 8-9-9-24-7-5-7-7-14-300-33-2T

While i understand the logical difference between this chip and my 1055t, Cpu/Nb has shown a increase on my 8350's..

Note that I am specifically talking about the cpu score not the overall P score.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I run my cpu/nb and HT @ 2571
> 
> 3dmark vantage cpu score :
> @ 2200/2200 4.6 = 24950
> @ 2600/2200 4.6 = 25175
> @2517/2517 4.6 = 25405
> 
> @2200/220 4.7 = 25000
> 
> Running crossfire @ 16x2 seem to need at least 2400HT
> Ram @ 1866mhz 8-9-9-24-7-5-7-7-14-300-33-2T
> 
> While i understand the logical different between this chip and my 1055t, Cpu/Nb has shown a increase on my 8350's..


Are those scores from an 8350?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Are those scores from an 8350?


Aye


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Thanks for the responses IOSEFINI, KyadCK and Mega Man. I am currently running 2600MHz with 1.262v stable (memtest and Prime95 Blend). It takes 1.425v to boot 2800MHz (I didn't stress it) and I was wondering if 1.45v+ would be realistic for a 24/7 overclock.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the AMD FX tuning guide that Mega Man linked said:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "In the case of the AMD FX-8150BE CPU the default CPU NB VID is usually 1.100V. The Maximum CPU NB VID value is 1.550V."
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The CPU NorthBridge (CPU NB) clock speed determines the efficiency and bandwidth capacity of the Memory controller. L3 cache runs at this frequency as well."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this true or is it probably a copy/paste job from a Phenom II guide?
Click to expand...

It may be the case with 8150s, but not 8350s. Probably a Ph II guide.


----------



## MrLinky

Unless I'm missing something obvious, I think the L3 cache is still affected by the CPU/NB speed.

The Tom's Hardware Vishera review states that "The same Sandra 2013 module also reflects very little change in L3 latency, and Vishera's architects confirm that no changes were made to the L3 cache shared by all modules on an FX package." (In reference to Bulldozer).
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-3.html

I also did some quick cache benchmarks:




Each Northbridge frequency increase shows improvements in speed and latency for the L3 cache. Now whether that translates to anything worthwhile outside of benchmarks is a different story







.
Am I on to something here or is this worthy of a face-palm?


----------



## Vencenzo

Naw that's easy.
Test FPS in Unreal3 engine games with different NB speeds. Tera is a prime example because of constantly loading/unloading textures.
It's also poorly optimized and only utilizes 2 cores/1 gpu by default. It's a good game for benching applicable ram/individual core speed and it's free.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Shame he chose the H220 - I have been reading a few comparison reviews between the H100i and the H220 and at load the H220 seems to average a good 7C higher than the H100i - so it would seem this is the reason he is hitting the thermal wall so soon :/
> 
> Paladine


I wouldnt buy either really....custom all the way baby


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing and had I known it was so easy to get custom loop gear in Poland I would have gone with custom myself and a reference graphics card so I could cool that with water too - alas, I already bought the H100i and can't justify the cost of replacing it so soon after buying.
> 
> That said it is a great little cooler for the money and I would recommend it to anyone who doesn't have the budget for a custom loop.
> 
> Paladine


30 more rep and u can sell it on here yourself







get helping people


----------



## Monty68

Any body running or have experience with a Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU Waterblock with PWM Pump with a FX8350?

Thinking about one of these with a couple of 240's.


----------



## bond32

To me its the cost for sure but consider the 8350, max overclock is 5 ghz ish, but that requires a ton of voltage. Every day clock for me is about 4.75 ghz which doesn't take near as much. Running the kraken x60 my temps are fantastic, to me what benefit would a custom loop be? Other than looking badass of course, and being fun to design and install.

I guess my point is what benefit does a custom loop give over the h100i? Specifically for the 8350. Better temps yes but what's the point? Still couldn't run 5 ghz daily....


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Shame he chose the H220 - I have been reading a few comparison reviews between the H100i and the H220 and at load the H220 seems to average a good 7C higher than the H100i - so it would seem this is the reason he is hitting the thermal wall so soon :/
> 
> Paladine


If you read above I found the reason my temps were so high. They dropped 20C just from a fan swap. I m not sure what benchmarks you are referring too, but most that I have seen favor the H220 if even by only a small margin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I wouldnt buy either really....custom all the way baby


This was purely purchased to make a simple loop for my wife's rig and still provide adequate clocks and the ability to expand. I m ordering the radiators, fans, and blocks for the GPU this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing and had I known it was so easy to get custom loop gear in Poland I would have gone with custom myself and a reference graphics card so I could cool that with water too - alas, I already bought the H100i and can't justify the cost of replacing it so soon after buying.
> 
> That said it is a great little cooler for the money and I would recommend it to anyone who doesn't have the budget for a custom loop.
> 
> Paladine


I have a custom loop on my rig with a reference 7970 and this machine (wife's AMD build) using the H220 and a Heatkiller GPU block, I couldn't be happier with either set up. I wouldn't hesitate to do either depending on the budget, size limitations, and overall goals/usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Any body running or have experience with a Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU Waterblock with PWM Pump with a FX8350?
> 
> Thinking about one of these with a couple of 240's.


I have the AD2 on my I7 920 and it is a great block in my opinion. If you're working in a small environment then it really does help maximize space and it is aesthetically pleasing. It is not the highest cooling block, but it is only off by 2-3 degrees if I recall correctly and the overall cleanliness of it was well worth it to me. The amount of noise from it is minimal unless you're really pushing the pump, but it is not necessary as higher RPMs are mainly used to keep a certain GPM for more restrictive or in depth loops.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> To me its the cost for sure but consider the 8350, max overclock is 5 ghz ish, but that requires a ton of voltage. Every day clock for me is about 4.75 ghz which doesn't take near as much. Running the kraken x60 my temps are fantastic, to me what benefit would a custom loop be? Other than looking badass of course, and being fun to design and install.
> 
> I guess my point is what benefit does a custom loop give over the h100i? Specifically for the 8350. Better temps yes but what's the point? Still couldn't run 5 ghz daily....


If you had it you would run 5ghz daily....believe me









Edit: Also look at it as buying a new faster car....You spend first few months zipping around everywhere then you'll just learn to enjoy the benefits at times you require


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> To me its the cost for sure but consider the 8350, max overclock is 5 ghz ish, but that requires a ton of voltage. Every day clock for me is about 4.75 ghz which doesn't take near as much. Running the kraken x60 my temps are fantastic, to me what benefit would a custom loop be? Other than looking badass of course, and being fun to design and install.
> 
> I guess my point is what benefit does a custom loop give over the h100i? Specifically for the 8350. Better temps yes but what's the point? Still couldn't run 5 ghz daily....


I thought AMD FX performed better when it was colder.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I thought AMD FX performed better when it was colder.


It does but again you are talking about voltages that are very high. For daily use these voltages will kill the cpu.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> To me its the cost for sure but consider the 8350, max overclock is 5 ghz ish, but that requires a ton of voltage. Every day clock for me is about 4.75 ghz which doesn't take near as much. Running the kraken x60 my temps are fantastic, to me what benefit would a custom loop be? Other than looking badass of course, and being fun to design and install.
> 
> I guess my point is what benefit does a custom loop give over the h100i? Specifically for the 8350. Better temps yes but what's the point? Still couldn't run 5 ghz daily....


You can run 5ghz as long as comfortable with the high vcore in most cases as under full loop you would stay within thermals. With a 1.6 vcore i can stress test under 60c for prolonged stability, a h100i could not do that. I am not happy running 1.6 personally so settle not far out of the max advisory from amd and take less clock well .84ghz precisely as i don`t feel the extra speed on the clock makes a single noticeable difference gaming.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It does but again you are talking about voltages that are very high. For daily use these voltages will kill the cpu.


i run 1.58ish for 5ghz all fine here sometimes i go lower for gaming


----------



## Novody-3

Im looking for a new board my current one sucks at OC i cant go over 4200 my 8320 runs on the Asrock 990fx extreme with 1,38V no higher clocks are rock stabil.
I buy i new 8350 from a friend and there is the 8350 run for 4800mhz but on mine i cant go over 4200.

So whats a real good OC Board im looking for the new sabertooth is that ok? Are any other ideas?


----------



## dsmwookie

The new Sabertooth or Asus Crosshair are your top choices. I personally liked the Sabertooth for PCI-E 3.0 and price.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i run 1.58ish for 5ghz all fine here sometimes i go lower for gaming


I'm just going to accept the fact either I suck, I'm ******ed, or I have been going about this all wrong... I need to try new things I suppose. My thoughts are the ram is very important. I bet many of my problems are that I try to keep it at its rated speed (mine is 2133). Maybe the IMC can't run those speeds at such high frequencies of the core?


----------



## Confide-

Just wondering if I could get some help Overclocking my FX 8320. I am running GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard. Corsair Builder Series CX 500 Watt PSU. And Corsair Hydro Series High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler. I can get it up to 4.5 but the system instantly restarts after loading to the desktop. Is there something I need to do w/ the voltages? I have done anything with them


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm just going to accept the fact either I suck, I'm ******ed, or I have been going about this all wrong... I need to try new things I suppose. My thoughts are the ram is very important. I bet many of my problems are that I try to keep it at its rated speed (mine is 2133). Maybe the IMC can't run those speeds at such high frequencies of the core?


My thoughts would be the ram is the least important, ram speed is a huge slice of placebo pie for everyday use in my opinion, between speeds from cl7 -9 and 1600-2400 talking less than milliseconds in real use not synthetic benches, screen refresh rates are a far bigger bottleneck in a modern system. And i would not say any of that about yourself, we all learn something new all the time.

Someone who i trust`s opinion on ram speed today

Anyone claiming that their memory speeds/timings are having an effect on perceived "snappiness" is experiencing a placebo effect. The real world difference in latency between 1066-7 and 1600-9 is about 8% but either is so "fast" that the 8% difference can not be perceived. The "difference" in the effective latency is equivalent to the time it takes light to travel about 18 inches. The only observer capable of noticing such a difference would also be capable of "observing" light-speed in near-field. Unfortunately, that particular super-human observer would be stuck waiting around an eternity for the next cycle of the screen redraw, so the improvement would go to waste as another bottleneck finds itself cutting would-be-nano-second performance down to millisecond levels. If you are that person and have time for breakfast between screen refresh cycles then you might want to exchange your memory

Memory performance is the absolute LAST place to concern yourself with for improving the "snappiness" of a machine. As it would turn out, effective latency of memory has not improved significantly over the last 20 years. The reality is that it has never needed to. The screen refresh rate represents a far more significant bottleneck for screen draws that are not delayed by disk access. 120hz monitor anyone?


----------



## visionviper

Apologies ahead of time if this has already been answered somewhere in these 1200+ pages...

Any tricks for keeping vcore low? It looks like I've got my new 8350 stable at 5GHz with 1.5375v but I was wondering if anyone had some tips that might let me keep it lower. I'm using the base FSB with a 25x multiplier. Up until I got it stable my Prime95 errors that I kept getting were "illegal sumout". Will raising the FSB and dropping the multiplier help stability/potentially lower the voltage a little?

My WC setup can easily handle it at it's current voltage but it would be silly of me to not explore my options for increasing stability and keeping voltages as low as possible.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> middle one is min temp so that wont change unless you go below this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes the temp seem to be in line with what i would expect
> 
> dont expect 5ghz if u hot at that clock either dude
> 
> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Shame he chose the H220 - I have been reading a few comparison reviews between the H100i and the H220 and at load the H220 seems to average a good 7C higher than the H100i - so it would seem this is the reason he is hitting the thermal wall so soon :/
> 
> Paladine
Click to expand...

All about the fans. Swiftech decided people wanted quiet, not performance.

Put some of Corsair's Loud and Stong fans on that H220, and get the best of both worlds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I thought AMD FX performed better when it was colder.
> 
> 
> 
> It does but again you are talking about voltages that are very high. For daily use these voltages will kill the cpu.
Click to expand...

No proof of that yet actually. Only CPU death we had in the club was temp related, not voltage, and we're talking voltages north of 1.55v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> Just wondering if I could get some help Overclocking my FX 8320. I am running GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard. Corsair Builder Series CX 500 Watt PSU. And Corsair Hydro Series High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler. I can get it up to 4.5 but the system instantly restarts after loading to the desktop. Is there something I need to do w/ the voltages? I have done anything with them


Probably raise the voltage to 1.425v, see of that works. Even the lowest Corsair water coolers should be able to do 4.6Ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visionviper*
> 
> Apologies ahead of time if this has already been answered somewhere in these 1200+ pages...
> 
> Any tricks for keeping vcore low? It looks like I've got my new 8350 stable at 5GHz with 1.5375v but I was wondering if anyone had some tips that might let me keep it lower. I'm using the base FSB with a 25x multiplier. Up until I got it stable my Prime95 errors that I kept getting were "illegal sumout". Will raising the FSB and dropping the multiplier help stability/potentially lower the voltage a little?
> 
> My WC setup can easily handle it at it's current voltage but it would be silly of me to not explore my options for increasing stability and keeping voltages as low as possible.


Could try tuning VDDA/PLL. On Gigabyte boards, increasing PLL to 2.695v can lower vcore requirements by .025-.05v, which is none too shabby. My understanding is that VDDA helps less on ASUS boards, but some have confirmed that it does help at least a little bit.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm just going to accept the fact either I suck, I'm ******ed, or I have been going about this all wrong... I need to try new things I suppose. My thoughts are the ram is very important. I bet many of my problems are that I try to keep it at its rated speed (mine is 2133). Maybe the IMC can't run those speeds at such high frequencies of the core?


i run 5ghz just fine too no problems at all anymore with my good fans and good TIM LOL

1.565volts on the core and CPUNB to 251 and NB at 2510 and HT link at 2750 no problems at all.

when i set all my 4 fans to max i get 59c in gaming.

also i set my ram to 2000mhz no problem at all, u must find the sweet spot and that can be a pain with the 8350 i know all about that.

but be patient and u will succeed







it is all about luck too not every chip is the same and u know that, but in my experience and what i see is that every one should get 5ghz but i need a good motherboard to overclock and can handle the heat very well.
that is why i choose for gigabyte 990 FXA UD5 because its good heat sinks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visionviper*
> 
> Apologies ahead of time if this has already been answered somewhere in these 1200+ pages...
> 
> Any tricks for keeping vcore low? It looks like I've got my new 8350 stable at 5GHz with 1.5375v but I was wondering if anyone had some tips that might let me keep it lower. I'm using the base FSB with a 25x multiplier. Up until I got it stable my Prime95 errors that I kept getting were "illegal sumout". Will raising the FSB and dropping the multiplier help stability/potentially lower the voltage a little?
> 
> My WC setup can easily handle it at it's current voltage but it would be silly of me to not explore my options for increasing stability and keeping voltages as low as possible.


its possible that raising the FSB will help.. little thing about Prime and Vishera is that they don't seem to like to play well with each other.. I can be encoding/folding and still multitask after that stable at that clock.. but prime gives me errors.. you could try raising the VDDA a tad too... however you are pretty much on target.. If you want to stress with something comparable to prime then id do intel burn test with AVX libraries.. stress as hard and I believe produces more heat.. however its all upon application that you would need it,,, anything further than that and its not much of a point.. it takes me 1.62v for 5.06 stable to put in a comparison. there is nothing that I have seen that will drop your voltage down


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i run 5ghz just fine too no problems at all anymore with my good fans and good TIM LOL
> 
> 1.565volts on the core and CPUNB to 251 and NB at 2510 and HT link at 2750 no problems at all.
> 
> *when i set all my 4 fans to max i get 59c in gaming.
> *
> also i set my ram to 2000mhz no problem at all, u must find the sweet spot and that can be a pain with the 8350 i know all about that.
> 
> but be patient and u will succeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is all about luck too not every chip is the same and u know that, but in my experience and what i see is that every one should get 5ghz but i need a good motherboard to overclock and can handle the heat very well.
> that is why i choose for gigabyte 990 FXA UD5 because its good heat sinks.


Just fine, no problems, except your cooling cannot cool your cpu under any reasonable load


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quick question, could I mix this memory.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455&nm_mc=AFC-C8JUNCTION&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JUNCTION-_-EMC-042613-Latest-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231455-L0D&PID=6146846&SID=1mox733md951a&AID=10446076
with this memory that I already have.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233170
the stuff on top is on sale for $56, would it be worth it????Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Im looking for a new board my current one sucks at OC i cant go over 4200 my 8320 runs on the Asrock 990fx extreme with 1,38V no higher clocks are rock stabil.
> I buy i new 8350 from a friend and there is the 8350 run for 4800mhz but on mine i cant go over 4200.
> 
> So whats a real good OC Board im looking for the new sabertooth is that ok? Are any other ideas?


that seems low to me @ 4.2 you need ( average ) 1.4-1.425v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm just going to accept the fact either I suck, I'm ******ed, or I have been going about this all wrong... I need to try new things I suppose. My thoughts are the ram is very important. I bet many of my problems are that I try to keep it at its rated speed (mine is 2133). Maybe the IMC can't run those speeds at such high frequencies of the core?


some can some cant take it. you will need to raise cpu/nb for this though ( probably ) ~.1v (~1.2-1.35v needed on average )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My thoughts would be the ram is the least important, ram speed is a huge slice of placebo pie for everyday use in my opinion, between speeds from cl7 -9 and 1600-2400 talking less than milliseconds in real use not synthetic benches, screen refresh rates are a far bigger bottleneck in a modern system. And i would not say any of that about yourself, we all learn something new all the time.
> 
> Someone who i trust`s opinion on ram speed today
> 
> Anyone claiming that their memory speeds/timings are having an effect on perceived "snappiness" is experiencing a placebo effect. The real world difference in latency between 1066-7 and 1600-9 is about 8% but either is so "fast" that the 8% difference can not be perceived. The "difference" in the effective latency is equivalent to the time it takes light to travel about 18 inches. The only observer capable of noticing such a difference would also be capable of "observing" light-speed in near-field. Unfortunately, that particular super-human observer would be stuck waiting around an eternity for the next cycle of the screen redraw, so the improvement would go to waste as another bottleneck finds itself cutting would-be-nano-second performance down to millisecond levels. If you are that person and have time for breakfast between screen refresh cycles then you might want to exchange your memory
> 
> Memory performance is the absolute LAST place to concern yourself with for improving the "snappiness" of a machine. As it would turn out, effective latency of memory has not improved significantly over the last 20 years. The reality is that it has never needed to. The screen refresh rate represents a far more significant bottleneck for screen draws that are not delayed by disk access. 120hz monitor anyone?


all i will say is you can claim that all you want. going from 1600 cl9 to 2400cl10 the windows load screen went from 1 full circle to 1/4 of a circle. shaving seconds off of boot alone. not to mention games are loading faster. you can call it placebo effect all you want, i see the difference and it is not milliseconds either. that is just one example of what i see. ( win 8 used to boot ~ 15seconds now ~ 12-13 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just fine, no problems, except your cooling cannot cool your cpu under any reasonable load


+1


----------



## bond32

I'm wondering if windows 8 is a viable option now... I simply can't stand the look of it but I know you can get the old start button back.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm wondering if windows 8 is a viable option now... I simply can't stand the look of it but I know you can get the old start button back.


Windows 8 is fine, i have been on it for months now, firstly the preview and then the full pro.

@mega man, i don`t dispute your findings or experience, my opinion regards windows boot times and games loading faster would be in the cleanliness of the os installation and the main drive performance well before ram came into play.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm wondering if windows 8 is a viable option now... I simply can't stand the look of it but I know you can get the old start button back.


If you use it with Start8, the problems go away. Otherwise, there's quite a good amount of improvements under the hood. I don't consider it worth $100 though, not if you have 7 already.


----------



## visionviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Could try tuning VDDA/PLL. On Gigabyte boards, increasing PLL to 2.695v can lower vcore requirements by .025-.05v, which is none too shabby. My understanding is that VDDA helps less on ASUS boards, but some have confirmed that it does help at least a little bit.


I'll give it a shot. Something is better than nothing right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> its possible that raising the FSB will help.. little thing about Prime and Vishera is that they don't seem to like to play well with each other.. I can be encoding/folding and still multitask after that stable at that clock.. but prime gives me errors.. you could try raising the VDDA a tad too... however you are pretty much on target.. If you want to stress with something comparable to prime then id do intel burn test with AVX libraries.. stress as hard and I believe produces more heat.. however its all upon application that you would need it,,, anything further than that and its not much of a point.. it takes me 1.62v for 5.06 stable to put in a comparison. there is nothing that I have seen that will drop your voltage down


I might give IBT or OCCT a try and see what the results look like. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you use it with Start8, the problems go away. Otherwise, there's quite a good amount of improvements under the hood. I don't consider it worth $100 though, not if you have 7 already.


I quite like the metro screen, the only original app on mine is the mail and calender, everything else is my own programmes at the press of the windows button. I also have The desktop option on the toolbar so its a couple of clicks to everything such as control panel in a pop up box.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you use it with Start8, the problems go away. Otherwise, there's quite a good amount of improvements under the hood. I don't consider it worth $100 though, not if you have 7 already.
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like the metro screen, the only original app on mine is the mail and calender, everything else is my own programmes at the press of the windows button. I also have The desktop option on the toolbar so its a couple of clicks to everything such as control panel in a pop up box.
Click to expand...

I would like it too, but Windows already had it since Windows 3.1: Desktop shortcuts. And those don't interfere with my work:


I've got a pretty good reason for avoiding something that will blind me to everything at the press of a button. Besides, I use Winkey -> type to start programs I don't keep on my desktop, which is faster than both Metro and the old Start menu, with the difference being that for the start menu, it only covers a small part of the screen.

What I do like is the new task manager, the new startup control, the consistently faster response times and the OS seeming to live longer without bogging down. Oh, and built-in Hyper-V, that's nice.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just fine, no problems, except your cooling cannot cool your cpu under any reasonable load


really? under what load should i test it than? prime95? that load i will never use for my system so why should i test it with program that puts it under loads i will never use.

i am stable i test it with aida64 FPU test and get 59c that is even as intensive as prima95 or IBT test it and u will see.

i have the original corsair fans in push pull and a fan on the VRM's and a big 200mm cooler master sickle flow in the front of my case so there is enough fresh air blowing in my case.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> really? under what load should i test it than? prime95? that load i will never use for my system so why should i test it with program that puts it under loads i will never use.
> 
> *i am stable i test it with aida64 FPU test and get 59c that is even as intensive as prima95 or IBT test it and u will see.
> 
> i* have the original corsair fans in push pull and a fan on the VRM's and a big 200mm cooler master sickle flow in the front of my case so there is enough fresh air blowing in my case.


I am going to try be as polite as possible, your overclock can not pass any reputable or widely accepted stress programme and stay within thermal limits with your cooling. People come to this forum/thread for sound advise based on fact and experience, your claimed stability is nothing short of a nonsense. Under stress testing (aida64)you claim it hits only 59c yet not a couple of posts ago you claimed it hit 59c whilst gaming. Does that mean your stress test method is no more intense than your chosen game? You are misleading in your information and give poor advise based on an unstable overclock which does no benefit to people reading or your own claims


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am going to try be as polite as possible, your overclock can not pass any reputable or widely accepted stress programme and stay within thermal limits with your cooling. People come to this forum/thread for sound advise based on fact and experience, your claimed stability is nothing short of a nonsense. Under stress testing (aida64)you claim it hits only 59c yet not a couple of posts ago you claimed it hit 59c whilst gaming. Does that mean your stress test method is no more intense than your chosen game? You are misleading in your information and give poor advise based on an unstable overclock which does no benefit to people reading or your own claims


oh really? why do u think it is not stable? because i did not run prime or IBT? does that mean it is stable if i can pass that?

Of course not, and honestly i don't care if u believe me or not i am stable and have no issues at all never blue screen no matter what i do, i play crisis 3 on it and no problem, also no matter what i do it will not exceed 59c no matter what i do.

and i know that is hard to swallow when it comes close to a much more costly custom loop but it is the truth.

and honestly if u do not believe me i simply do not care i can run benchmarks like 3dmark11 with no problems look at my scores:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066

and now i am stable at 5020mhz with 1.565 volts and do not exceed more than 59/60c.

i will make a screen shot of it as soon as i can find a program what can do it because like i said before windows will not allow me to do so.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oh really? why do u think it is not stable? because i did not run prime or IBT? does that mean it is stable if i can pass that?
> 
> Of course not, and honestly i don't care if u believe me or not i am stable and have no issues at all never blue screen no matter what i do, i play crisis 3 on it and no problem, also no matter what i do it will not exceed 59c no matter what i do.
> 
> *and i know that is hard to swallow when it comes close to a much more costly custom loop but it is the truth*.
> 
> and honestly if u do not believe me i simply do not care i can run benchmarks like 3dmark11 with no problems look at my scores:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066
> 
> and now i am stable at 5020mhz with 1.565 volts and do not exceed more than 59/60c.
> 
> i will make a screen shot of it as soon as i can find a program what can do it because like i said before windows will not allow me to do so.


60C just for playing games is hot dude.

Why do u always take things the wrong way from people, he is correct what he says lol

YOU DON'T COME CLOSE TO CUSTOM LOOP









and yes your 5ghz is fake u keep changing temps. temps when stress or game?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 60C just for playing games is hot dude.
> 
> Why do u always take things the wrong way from people, he is correct what he says lol
> 
> YOU DON'T COME CLOSE TO CUSTOM LOOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes your 5ghz is fake u keep changing temps. temps when stress or game?


no i get 59c in aida FPU test.

aida64 FPU test is putting the CPU to its thermal limits so if it can handle that for 30minutes with reasonable temps it is stable and can do everything.

i can do benchmarks within good temps i play games i can do everything i want with good temps and never blue screen or what so ever so what is the problem?

when i play games it hits (depending on the game of course) between 46/55

what are your temps than when u stress test it with like prime95 or IBT?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oh really? why do u think it is not stable? because i did not run prime or IBT? does that mean it is stable if i can pass that?
> 
> Of course not, and honestly i don't care if u believe me or not i am stable and have no issues at all never blue screen no matter what i do, *i play crisis 3 on it and no problem, also no matter what i do it will not exceed 59c no matter what i do.*
> 
> *and i know that is hard to swallow when it comes close to a much more costly custom loop but it is the truth*.
> 
> and honestly if u do not believe me i simply do not care i can run benchmarks like 3dmark11 with no problems look at my scores:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066
> 
> *and now i am stable at 5020mhz with 1.565 volts and do not exceed more than 59/60c.
> *
> i will make a screen shot of it as soon as i can find a program what can do it because like i said before windows will not allow me to do so.


I will address the 3 quoted bold lines of text in your post as follows ( i do not usually reply but your mis-information is getting up my nose)

a) You play crysis 3 and hit 59c whilst gaming - *You are virtually at the thermal limit of the cpu whilst under very mediocre load*
b) You are stable at claimed clocks and vcore - *No you are not stable under full stress load and can not stay within thermal limits with your limited cooling*
c) Your cooling comes close to a custom loop - *The biggest and completely unfounded statement i have read from you and i can assure you there have been many.*

A custom loop can and does and has been proved to dissipate the heat from the vishera based cpu whilst under prolonged stress load many times on this forum. Unless you can also claim to rewrite the laws of science, a h100i with its super fans and magic paste can simply not dissipate the same amount of heat with like for like vcore`s for similar periods that a well planned custom loop can for many reasons that would be pointless explaining to you.

I can assure you your overclock/cooling specifications are not re-writing the laws of science and will not be making the sticky forum section of any reputable overclockers forum anytime soon


----------



## KyadCK

Even if you don't want to use IBT or OCCT or any of the others, there's a actual normal use that burns CPUs anyway.

Encoding.

I actually prefer Encoding over the stress tests myself, because I can do something productive while telling my CPU to go balls to the wall for a few hours.









If you actually bought an 8-core CPU, then you either have uses that can use all 8 threads, or there was no reason to buy an 8-core. If your CPU can not load up all threads for real-life things, then it's not stable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Even if you don't want to use IBT or OCCT or any of the others, there's a actual normal use that burns CPUs anyway.
> 
> Encoding.
> 
> I actually prefer Encoding over the stress tests myself, because I can do something productive while telling my CPU to go balls to the wall for a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually bought an 8-core CPU, then you either have uses that can use all 8 threads, or there was no reason to buy an 8-core. If your CPU can not load up all threads for real-life things, then it's not stable.


This haha! or folding


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I will address the 3 quoted bold lines of text in your post as follows ( i do not usually reply but your mis-information is getting up my nose)
> 
> a) You play crysis 3 and hit 59c whilst gaming - *You are virtually at the thermal limit of the cpu whilst under very mediocre load*
> b) You are stable at claimed clocks and vcore - *No you are not stable under full stress load and can not stay within thermal limits with your limited cooling*
> c) Your cooling comes close to a custom loop - *The biggest and completely unfounded statement i have read from you and i can assure you there have been many.*
> 
> A custom loop can and does and has been proved to dissipate the heat from the vishera based cpu whilst under prolonged stress load many times on this forum. Unless you can also claim to rewrite the laws of science, a h100i with its super fans and magic paste can simply not dissipate the same amount of heat with like for like vcore`s for similar periods that a well planned custom loop can for many reasons that would be pointless explaining to you.
> 
> I can assure you your overclock/cooling specifications are not re-writing the laws of science and will not be making the sticky forum section of any reputable overclockers forum anytime soon


for those who do not believe it can do 5ghz on h100i, under here are some guys who did it as well.











it is fine that u think we don't know where we are talking about and we cannot be stable at 5ghz with this h100i, i know i am and that's all there is to it buddy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm wondering if windows 8 is a viable option now... I simply can't stand the look of it but I know you can get the old start button back.


i love win 8 and metro with 2 monitors is easy. you really just learn the key shortcuts really quick also i like the improvements kyadck talked about. they are awesome. only thing that sucks is benching .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Windows 8 is fine, i have been on it for months now, firstly the preview and then the full pro.
> 
> @mega man, i don`t dispute your findings or experience, my opinion regards windows boot times and games loading faster would be in the cleanliness of the os installation and the main drive performance well before ram came into play.


just so your aware this was on the same machine, booted in 3x with old mem. poped out old mem booted up with new mem.3 times and repeated because simply put i did not believe it. same machine. same cpu/nb only difference is ram timing/speed so they were at the same "cleanliness"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just so your aware this was on the same machine, booted in 3x with old mem. poped out old mem booted up with new mem.3 times and repeated because simply put i did not believe it. same machine. same cpu/nb only difference is ram timing/speed so they were at the same "cleanliness"


i agree with this.. i even saw a difference in snappiness for 1866 @ cas 9 to 2000 @ cas 8.. ironically it was told in load times.. . I think he has something wrong because latency in the monitor has nothing to do with load times....


----------



## bond32

Hey what do you know... got a full 3dmark11 run at 5 ghz. I'm stable right?!?!?!?!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6494366

yeah, so what? prime95 failed, IBT failed, gaming failed (not really)... I'm awesome.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hey what do you know... got a full 3dmark11 run at 5 ghz. I'm stable right?!?!?!?!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6494366
> 
> yeah, so what? prime95 failed, IBT failed, gaming failed (not really)... I'm awesome.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL omg thanks i needed the laugh ( i am assuming you are being sarcastic but if not tell me and ill delete that.


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> for those who do not believe it can do 5ghz on h100i, under here are some guys who did it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is fine that u think we don't know where we are talking about and we cannot be stable at 5ghz with this h100i, i know i am and that's all there is to it buddy


A stable system will run anything you throw at it.
And yet you try to claim you are stable, but you dont want to run some programs because you know your gonna overheat and crash.

Its like saying my customers when i sell em a system that they cant run certain programs because its going to crash.
I think you dont really get what stable mean.


----------



## The Storm

Wait, so 3dmark and gaming means stability now? Holy crap I'm 5.3 5.4 stable.......woot!!!

Sorry I just couldnt hardly believe what I'm reading here from this guy.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL omg thanks i needed the laugh ( i am assuming you are being sarcastic but if not tell me and ill delete that.


Yes sarcasm









Who knows, maybe I actually will be able to get it stable. Max temp atm is 65 C on socket. But that was just a random cpu voltage I added (too high). Got the crazy idea to put the CPUNB at 1.35v, not touching fsb only multi overclocking. What do you know? It actually ran something.

Edit: for siggles n ghits, I ran it again with the gpu overclocked:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6494409


----------



## KyadCK

Keep it nice guys, unless you want 5entinal to have to come in and do his job again. No one wants that, probably including 5entinal himself.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keep it nice guys, unless you want 5entinal to have to come in and do his job again. No one wants that, probably including 5entinal himself.


+1


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Keep it nice guys, unless you want 5entinal to have to come in and do his job again. No one wants that, probably including 5entinal himself.


i am nice but i simply cannot tolerate that people always bash on others hardware because it performs better than they ever saw or suspecting.

and yes that pisses me off man!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Anyone hear anything further on Steamroller?

HOPE everyone SEES what I just did there


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Anyone hear anything further on Steamroller?
> 
> HOPE everyone SEES what I just did there


I would like to know more on this as well. Since I read somewhere Asus is not releasing any more bios updates on Rev 1 sabertooth board. I wonder if it will work on my old saber?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I would like to know more on this as well. Since I read somewhere Asus is not releasing any more bios updates on Rev 1 sabertooth board. I wonder if it will work on my old saber?


oo that is a good question.. but i think that has to do with sales and pushing the rev 2 and gen 3.. im sure when it comes out they will have another board too.. so grand scheme of things it kinda sounds like how the Crosshairs are


----------



## IOSEFINI

Hurricane, try to ignore them,... if you happy with your system,... that's all that matters.

Yesterday I posted a 10hours and 30min of P95 screenshot with my 8350 @ .. I said 5GHz, but CPU-Z said just 4.996,67MHz, and for 1 member here was 4.9GHz (+ all the sarcasm) and the other said "only a few runs, not stable" or something like this.

I really don't care if somebody believe it or not, but I try to control my anger and not type here everything goes through my mind


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Hurricane, try to ignore them,... if you happy with your system,... that's all that matters.
> 
> Yesterday I posted a 10hours and 30 min P95 screenshot with my 8350 @ .. I said 5GHz, but CPU-Z said just 4.996,67MHz, and for 1 member here was 4.9GHz (+ all the sarcasm) and the other said "only a few runs, not stable" or something like this.
> 
> I really don't care if somebody believe it or not, but I try to control my anger and not type here everything goes through my mind


that is a good decision to do and good advice.. besides we are all behind a screen not face to face.. in addition i think that it was him being particular.. trying to get you to push that little bit more..


----------



## piledragon

Quote:


> Hurricane, try to ignore them,... if you happy with your system,... that's all that matters.
> 
> Yesterday I posted a 10hours and 30min of P95 screenshot with my 8350 @ .. I said 5GHz, but CPU-Z said just 4.996,67MHz, and for 1 member here was 4.9GHz (+ all the sarcasm) and the other said "only a few runs, not stable" or something like this.
> 
> I really don't care if somebody believe it or not, but I try to control my anger and not type here everything goes through my mind


hey, congrats on that overclock, great job. don't sweat the jelly beans







, they'er just frustrated they can't hit that mark









i run at 4.7ghz 24/7 with that chip, and i can get 5 ghz without breaking a sweat , rock on dude


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piledragon*
> 
> hey, congrats on that overclock, great job. don'y sweat the jelly beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they'er just frustrated they can't hit that mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run at 4.7ghz 24/7 with that chip, and i can get 5 ghz without breaking a sweat , rock on dude


No frustrations here on my clocks.....I can do just fine....Had and H100, Had an H100i, have now full loop....no comparison. <---experience not just reading reviews talking.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Shame he chose the H220 - I have been reading a few comparison reviews between the H100i and the H220 and at load the H220 seems to average a good 7C higher than the H100i - so it would seem this is the reason he is hitting the thermal wall so soon :/
> 
> Paladine


That is absolutely false. Any test showing such a result was done unscientifically. Several exhaustive tests with identical cases and boards and CPUs and graphics cards have been done. One by Linus which had retest done due to an initial error inhis testing methods and another by a member of oover clock.net revealed in the H220 Swiftech owners club forum. Several other tests with poor results were done with different cases and other oddities which made the results unscientific. Go back to the drawing board you are misinformed.


----------



## cssorkinman

I get really good temps from my H-100 on the MSI rig, but I wouldn't expect it to keep pace with custom loops for a variety of reasons.

I would sure like to try a custom, but I'm a little concerned that my plumbing skills aren't all they need to be







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I get really good temps from my H-100 on the MSI rig, but I wouldn't expect it to keep pace with custom loops for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I would sure like to try a custom, but I'm a little concerned that my plumbing skills aren't all they need to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


dooo ett !~ anyone can it is so easy!~ just leak test prior to installing ( should be doing this with any water cooling even AIOs )


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Unless ur not lucky like me and get both a defect reservoir, and gpu block lol


----------



## os2wiz

See your avatar. You like deadly toys.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I get really good temps from my H-100 on the MSI rig, but I wouldn't expect it to keep pace with custom loops for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I would sure like to try a custom, but I'm a little concerned that my plumbing skills aren't all they need to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


TBH i think the raystorm rs kit is a great intro to water.. not to much different than a closed loop once you get everything together.. just plumb, make sure everything is closed and have nothing in but the loop hook up the psu to were if there are leaks it wont get wet and then do the paperclip trick to get it going.. run over night to make sure there are no leaks then add your components in.. if you do everything right and test before installing then its not a big deal.. heck I put my loop together in a matter of a half hour (cause i was uber cautious)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dooo ett !~ anyone can it is so easy!~ just leak test prior to installing ( should be doing this with any water cooling even AIOs )


^this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Unless ur not lucky like me and get both a defect reservoir, and gpu block lol


OUCH


----------



## bond32

Ok so I had to go a few pages back to find this, but you really don't have a place to be asking questions when you seem to refuse to use widely accepted methods of stressing. Yeah, I am new to these forums but I spent a heck of a lot of time reading everywhere to find out the general ideal for what it takes to get high clock rates on piledriver. I really get frustrated when I see people like you, hurricane28, when you wont show any validity to claims that you have a "stable" system. The frustrating part isn't a matter of if I have the ability to overclock or anything to do with my personal knowledge, but more when I actually do use stressing programs like prime and/or IBT, I find I need exceedingly more vcore voltage than what you and others across the internet post to be able to stabilize such high clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey i have a question.
> 
> i was benchmarking with 3d mark 11 and it crashed on me at the latest test.
> 
> i set my CPUNB to 2510 CPU to 5ghz and the HT link to 2750
> 
> voltage of the CPUNB is 1.4 and CPU is 1.565 at max and i get nice temps now so should i adjust more voltage and what do i need to adjust more?
> 
> i mean as far as i know u only need to adjust the CPU and the CPUNB right?


And to you:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Hurricane, try to ignore them,... if you happy with your system,... that's all that matters.
> 
> Yesterday I posted a 10hours and 30min of P95 screenshot with my 8350 @ .. I said 5GHz, but CPU-Z said just 4.996,67MHz, and for 1 member here was 4.9GHz (+ all the sarcasm) and the other said "only a few runs, not stable" or something like this.
> 
> I really don't care if somebody believe it or not, but I try to control my anger and not type here everything goes through my mind


I thought I was pretty clear when I responded to you saying I didn't see the time stamp and I apologize. But I guess that was lost, or didn't get posted from my phone as I do have problems with tapatalk.


----------



## KyadCK

I'd be willing to accept this as proof from anyone who doesn't want to run IBT or OCCT.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'd be willing to accept this as proof from anyone who doesn't want to run IBT or OCCT.


How much is that program?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'd be willing to accept this as proof from anyone who doesn't want to run IBT or OCCT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is that program?
Click to expand...

"Expensive".

But the 30-day trial, is free. Be warned, however, the trial version will put a watermark in the top left for the first minute or so of the video, so it's more for testing then normal use.

Good software. I understand there are free MP4 encoders and rippers out there, but I have yet to see one that matches the defaults DVDfab uses in both quality and file size, and _consistently_ use my entire CPU. Plus, they're actually looking into making a linux version, which frankly, gets a lot of support from me. Linux needs more professional-level programs, and I'm happy to support a company that seriously considers it.

My point is, it's a video encoder that I know will use a CPU to it's fullest potential. Short of rendering which requires more time and experience to set up, it is the most stressful real-life program in my arsenal, and as such, I consider being able to encode a Bluray (which will take an hour or so), stable. Bonus points for spending a whole night doing it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Unless ur not lucky like me and get both a defect reservoir, and gpu block lol


i dont know what you mean "unlucky" if you leak check everything this willnot be a problem.

side note just something i do is i change o rings every year, but only because i am ocd like that ( granted it has not been a year yet for me but i already have it on my calenday and i am already working on getting the o rings to do this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Expensive".
> 
> But the 30-day trial, is free. Be warned, however, the trial version will put a watermark in the top left for the first minute or so of the video, so it's more for testing then normal use.
> 
> Good software. I understand there are free MP4 encoders and rippers out there, but I have yet to see one that matches the defaults DVDfab uses in both quality and file size, and _consistently_ use my entire CPU. Plus, they're actually looking into making a linux version, which frankly, gets a lot of support from me. Linux needs more professional-level programs, and I'm happy to support a company that seriously considers it.
> 
> My point is, it's a video encoder that I know will use a CPU to it's fullest potential. Short of rendering which requires more time and experience to set up, it is the most stressful real-life program in my arsenal, and as such, I consider being able to encode a Bluray (which will take an hour or so), stable. Bonus points for spending a whole night doing it.


ill +1 that


----------



## 1Lt Bob

unlucky as bought a defect, had to rma the block, and for the res, it started to leak after a month of use. The xspc res that come with the raystorm kit is know to leak after a while at the top, i know 3 other that own it, and 2 of em leaked also after a while.


----------



## Mega Man

i have a fav to ask kyadck can we just link a download to ibt-avx in the op think it would be easier then having to find a quote from gert.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ranger said this as well....that lasted less than a day.


HEY! hey... I just cant keep myself from coming into this thread because the fighting between Hurricane and the rest is hilarious.

Also. About the 5GHz overclock of mine. I have explained how it all worked. I could do every day things and play games. But i could not AVX or Fold or something. Which is what everyone thought i think.

Im now at 4.9GHz and much faster RAM. 4.9 was much easier as it didnt require as much voltage. I didnt go for 100% stability on this OC either. All i want is to be able to game and do every day stuff. I dont know if it passes any stresstests though, havent tried yet.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Just so everyone knows, Prime95 IS compatable with Pildriver. It's compatible with any x86_64 processor for that matter, judging by the compiler options in the Makefile. I did some research. I simply read the source code and compared the compiler flags of Bulldozer vs. Puiledriver. The only reason Prime95 shows Bulldozer instead of Piledriver, is that the string that identifies a Bulldozer is a hard-coded and is displayed based the processor family. It doesn't do extra checks to find out if it's a Piledriver and it doesn't need to. What P95 will do is enable optimizations like MMX, AVx, ect..., if they are available on the detected/selected processor. The optimizations it enables for Bulldozer are of course available on Piledriver and the few additional flags the Pilerdriver architecture has available are not used by Prime95. None of this matters for stress testing, the architecture specific optimizations in Prime95 just help it calculate prime numbers faster.

This brings me to my point. If a CPU's math isn't correct there is a problem. If Prime95 shows errors then the system is not 100% stable. To test this I set my 8350 to stock and set everything to auto, but enabled EPU. Then I ran Prime95's blend test. EPU had my vcore down to 1.20v under load. Clearly to low. Prime95 gave me a rounding error in about 20 minutes. I tuned off EPU and ran it again, my vcore now at 1.25 under load (the bottom of 8350 vcore from what I can tell). Prime ran all night with 0 errors.

That said, it is fine with me if people don't care if they have a truly stable system. If they are just using it for gaming or whatever, who cares. However, if it is being used to do actual work, it matters. If it is used for folding there is a risk of providing whatever scientific project with bad data. That is, to put it simply, irresponsible.

Also, good news. AMD has already given code to the GCC project for Steamroller and it is already in the GCC 4.8 branch. That sounds promising.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Just so everyone knows, Prime95 IS compatable with Pildriver. It's compatible with any x86_64 processor for that matter, judging by the compiler options in the Makefile. I did some research. I simply read the source code and compared the compiler flags of Bulldozer vs. Puiledriver. The only reason Prime95 shows Bulldozer instead of Piledriver, is that the string that identifies a Bulldozer is a hard-coded and is displayed based the processor family. It doesn't do extra checks to find out if it's a Piledriver and it doesn't need to. What P95 will do is enable optimizations like MMX, AVx, ect..., if they are available on the detected/selected processor. The optimizations it enables for Bulldozer are of course available on Piledriver and the few additional flags the Pilerdriver architecture has available are not used by Prime95. None of this matters for stress testing, the architecture specific optimizations in Prime95 just help it calculate prime numbers faster.
> 
> This brings me to my point. If a CPU's math isn't correct there is a problem. If Prime95 shows errors then the system is not 100% stable. To test this I set my 8350 to stock and set everything to auto, but enabled EPU. Then I ran Prime95's blend test. EPU had my vcore down to 1.20v under load. Clearly to low. Prime95 gave me a rounding error in about 20 minutes. I tuned off EPU and ran it again, my vcore now at 1.25 under load (the bottom of 8350 vcore from what I can tell). Prime ran all night with 0 errors.
> 
> That said, it is fine with me if people don't care if they have a truly stable system. If they are just using it for gaming or whatever, who cares. However, if it is being used to do actual work, it matters. If it is used for folding there is a risk of providing whatever scientific project with bad data. That is, to put it simply, irresponsible.
> 
> Also, good news. AMD has already given code to the GCC project for Steamroller and it is already in the GCC 4.8 branch. That sounds promising.


Can not rep enough for this post.


----------



## Mega Man

and yet some stock 8350s and 8320s still fail for some "unkown reason"


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495333

Check out my physics score guys!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have a fav to ask kyadck can we just link a download to ibt-avx in the op think it would be easier then having to find a quote from gert.


K, but I'd have to find a quote from Gurty too.


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/News/Details.aspx?NewsId=36560

New fx proc`s?


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Hey guys, i got my fx 8320 and h80i installed fine, seems ive got myself a good overclocker, just the h80i doesnt seem to want to play ball. at 1.45v, LLC on high just using multi's ive got 4500mhz stable (under prime95 temps hover round 55-56c) im not a fan of heavy llc settings but vroop is strong in this one, 1.45v underload is almost consistent at 1.40 - 1.41v so when i try for 4600mhz i get cores shutting down on prime within 5 minutes.

next i tried for 4600mhz @ 1.46v but temps quickly climbed to 60c (seemed to stabilise at 60c) but since shes a new cpu i didnt wanna push it too hard yet. For now im quite happy with 4.5ghz

Does anyone know what setting in the asus bios thats dropping my clock speed down to 1.5ghz and then back to 4.5 randomly at idle, ive turned off cool and quiet i believe the only power saving setting still on is "c16"? could this be doing it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> K, but I'd have to find a quote from Gurty too.


this must be the most uploaded program in this thread









IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


UNpark cpu too so u wont have to install hotfixes

Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file


in case people want hotfixes instead

hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Hurricane, try to ignore them,... if you happy with your system,... that's all that matters.
> 
> Yesterday I posted a 10hours and 30min of P95 screenshot with my 8350 @ .. I said 5GHz, but CPU-Z said just 4.996,67MHz, and for 1 member here was 4.9GHz (+ all the sarcasm) and the other said "only a few runs, not stable" or something like this.
> 
> I really don't care if somebody believe it or not, but I try to control my anger and not type here everything goes through my mind


LOL i wasn't being off with you. Humor must of got lost in translation.

Look man if u wanna call that 5ghz then its up to you isnt it. ITS YOUR PC

i dont care lol. i was trying to be humorous.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL i wasn't being off with you. Humor must of got lost in translation.
> 
> Look man if u wanna call that 5ghz then its up to you isnt it. ITS YOUR PC
> 
> i dont care lol. i was trying to be humorous.


lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Hey guys, i got my fx 8320 and h80i installed fine, seems ive got myself a good overclocker, just the h80i doesnt seem to want to play ball. at 1.45v, LLC on high just using multi's ive got 4500mhz stable (under prime95 temps hover round 55-56c) im not a fan of heavy llc settings but vroop is strong in this one, 1.45v underload is almost consistent at 1.40 - 1.41v so when i try for 4600mhz i get cores shutting down on prime within 5 minutes.
> 
> next i tried for 4600mhz @ 1.46v but temps quickly climbed to 60c (seemed to stabilise at 60c) but since shes a new cpu i didnt wanna push it too hard yet. For now im quite happy with 4.5ghz
> 
> Does anyone know what setting in the asus bios thats dropping my clock speed down to 1.5ghz and then back to 4.5 randomly at idle, ive turned off cool and quiet i believe the only power saving setting still on is "c16"? could this be doing it?


Turbo will do that too. Turn it off and only use standard multi, if not already


----------



## bond32

So yeah, running at 5 ghz now. No its not stable. I'm too nervous to try a stressing program. I need to spend more time with it, will likely stabilize something around 4.8-4.9 for 100 % stability. But it took raising the CPUNB voltage as well, vcore took 1.548 and I can run most games (so far, no crashes). Also runs benchmarks. Again I wouldn't call this stable as it will likely fail with prime but yeah, just interesting to me. Temps are mid to upper 50's at load, of course load is just gaming though.

I am switching to the h100i with noctua fans from the kraken x60. Feel like the kraken doesn't perform as well as I had hoped and the fans are garbage. I purchased bgears b-blaster 140 fans and they are amazing but for the money I could get the h100i and noctua fans for less. Hopefully (it should) cool just as good.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Hey guys, i got my fx 8320 and h80i installed fine, seems ive got myself a good overclocker, just the h80i doesnt seem to want to play ball. at 1.45v, LLC on high just using multi's ive got 4500mhz stable (under prime95 temps hover round 55-56c) im not a fan of heavy llc settings but vroop is strong in this one, 1.45v underload is almost consistent at 1.40 - 1.41v so when i try for 4600mhz i get cores shutting down on prime within 5 minutes.
> 
> next i tried for 4600mhz @ 1.46v but temps quickly climbed to 60c (seemed to stabilise at 60c) but since shes a new cpu i didnt wanna push it too hard yet. For now im quite happy with 4.5ghz
> 
> Does anyone know what setting in the asus bios thats dropping my clock speed down to 1.5ghz and then back to 4.5 randomly at idle, ive turned off cool and quiet i believe the only power saving setting still on is "c16"? could this be doing it?


make sure apm is off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Turbo will do that too. Turn it off and only use standard multi, if not already


turbo requires apm

if you have ccc loading with AOD then make sure to shut off turbo.

i dont think a single rad will be able to get your much higher then you have. i could be wrong but that is an aweful lot of heat for that little guy to reject/absorb


----------



## bond32

He can go a little higher I think, if core temp is 56 at full load. The h80i is under rated in my opinion, it's a great cooler. Might be noisy though.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495333
> 
> Check out my physics score guys!


My air cooled rigs are jelly.

I'm trying to bitcoin a h100i before asic knocks me out of the game


----------



## WinterActual

Guys I made a CPU test with AIDA64 for 10 mins. Can you tell me if those temps are good for stock settings? I am asking because I think I messed up the installation of the new cooler, I mean I moved the cooler a few times before I tightened the screws which caused some % of the thermal grease to go out. Yeah the logical thing is to mount it again but there's NO WAY IN HELL to go through all this again anytime soon. So if the cooler is doing the job fine I will leave it as it is.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> Guys I made a CPU test with AIDA64 for 10 mins. Can you tell me if those temps are good for stock settings? I am asking because I think I messed up the installation of the new cooler, I mean I moved the cooler a few times before I tightened the screws which caused some % of the thermal grease to go out. Yeah the logical thing is to mount it again but there's NO WAY IN HELL to go through all this again anytime soon. So if the cooler is doing the job fine I will leave it as it is.


the temps are good but you only have straight CPU test, need a more dynamic test with CPU memory and such.


----------



## WinterActual

Here are the stats with the other options. This temp is a bit high isn't it? Or I am mistaken.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> Here are the stats with the other options. This temp is a bit high isn't it? Or I am mistaken.


Temps are fine.


----------



## bond32

Those temps are chicken poop!

But seriously they look fine. If you're concerned about the thermal paste I highly recommend you get the Arctic Silver 5 kit with cleaner. It's about $12 on Amazon. Use the pea in the middle technique.


----------



## bond32

Would anyone be interested in seeing some excel charts? Thought about putting together some data from my observations. For example voltage vs temp, or voltage vs frequency


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Would anyone be interested in seeing some excel charts? Thought about putting together some data from my observations. For example voltage vs temp, or voltage vs frequency


Sure


----------



## Confide-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Probably raise the voltage to 1.425v, see of that works. Even the lowest Corsair water coolers should be able to do 4.6Ghz.


It is set to 1.425. Should it raise it more? And how far would you suggest?


----------



## WinterActual

Actually I went back to hell and replaced the cooler. Man this was some tough ****... Everything is perfect now. The placement, the thermal paste is placed perfectly and the screws are tightened good. BUT.. the results are not that different at all. At least I can relax now knowing everything is perfect


----------



## Durquavian

My experiment results...
10-15c drop at load. Awesome.
This mobo sucks terrible. Vdroop at over 1.55 is around .08 and with it jumping all over like it is in need of ridlin.
Took a break, when the urge to grab the hammer starts to take over, break is needed.
Think I'll work with more fsb and see if that will help with alleviating the CPU voltage. If I feel like it.


----------



## Durquavian

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> It is set to 1.425. Should it raise it more? And how far would you suggest?


takes around 1.43-4v at max


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yeah for me it just shows socket temp.


Yes It does. You just need to enable what temperatures you want it do monitor in the settings tab(orange/yellow box).


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My experiment results...
> 10-15c drop at load. Awesome.
> This mobo sucks terrible. Vdroop at over 1.55 is around .08 and with it jumping all over like it is in need of ridlin.
> Took a break, when the urge to grab the hammer starts to take over, break is needed.
> Think I'll work with more fsb and see if that will help with alleviating the CPU voltage. If I feel like it.


Why do people never learn? Why do people keep buying MSI mobos?...


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The new version of OCCT is terrible, i found it buggy and irritating it failed me multiple times in a matter of minutes while IBT ran for over 10 passes of maximum.


Works fine for me.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why do people never learn? Why do people keep buying MSI mobos?...


b4 I bought it no negative reviews. After I found VDROOP. My other msi boards were fine.


----------



## Confide-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> T
> takes around 1.43-4v at max


Thank you!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why do people never learn? Why do people keep buying MSI mobos?...


Thats a bit harsh and you shouldnt look at it like that.

If people dont know then they dont know. Besides i know a few who have MSI boards and they dont have any problems.

Its just educating people, not put them down...its why we are here


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats a bit harsh and you shouldnt look at it like that.
> 
> If people dont know then they dont know. Besides i know a few who have MSI boards and they dont have any problems.
> 
> Its just educating people, not put them down...its why we are here


I wasnt exactly putting him down.


----------



## Monty68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> b4 I bought it no negative reviews. After I found VDROOP. My other msi boards were fine.


Same here, I got the MSI 990FXA-GD80, got some good help on here but it was just too much aggro
and I am a newb too!







so managed to swap it for a sabertooth, a lot happier, although it does run a lot
warmer so next job is to upgrade to a proper WC loop, then I can really start and play with OC'ing
the FX.

I currently run at 4.4 and Prime95 stable ( 14.5 hour run without errors) but temps hover around 62c.

Luckily for my day 2 day it does not go over 57c.

I guess if you really know what your doing an MSI is a good board, did like the options etc. on it
but would not recommend for a newb, IMHO.


----------



## Monty68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Expensive".
> 
> But the 30-day trial, is free. Be warned, however, the trial version will put a watermark in the top left for the first minute or so of the video, so it's more for testing then normal use.
> 
> Good software. I understand there are free MP4 encoders and rippers out there, but I have yet to see one that matches the defaults DVDfab uses in both quality and file size, and _consistently_ use my entire CPU. Plus, they're actually looking into making a linux version, which frankly, gets a lot of support from me. Linux needs more professional-level programs, and I'm happy to support a company that seriously considers it.
> 
> My point is, it's a video encoder that I know will use a CPU to it's fullest potential. Short of rendering which requires more time and experience to set up, it is the most stressful real-life program in my arsenal, and as such, I consider being able to encode a Bluray (which will take an hour or so), stable. Bonus points for spending a whole night doing it.


Interesting viewpoint, my rig was built just for video editing and encoding and I do use an H264 encode as part of my 24x7 benching as well, but I use ripbot with 64bit option
enabled, that puts far more consistent stress than FAB, IMHO. I assume you have all the CUDA/GPU options disabled and using pure s/w encode to test?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Expensive".
> 
> But the 30-day trial, is free. Be warned, however, the trial version will put a watermark in the top left for the first minute or so of the video, so it's more for testing then normal use.
> 
> Good software. I understand there are free MP4 encoders and rippers out there, but I have yet to see one that matches the defaults DVDfab uses in both quality and file size, and _consistently_ use my entire CPU. Plus, they're actually looking into making a linux version, which frankly, gets a lot of support from me. Linux needs more professional-level programs, and I'm happy to support a company that seriously considers it.
> 
> My point is, it's a video encoder that I know will use a CPU to it's fullest potential. Short of rendering which requires more time and experience to set up, it is the most stressful real-life program in my arsenal, and as such, I consider being able to encode a Bluray (which will take an hour or so), stable. Bonus points for spending a whole night doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting viewpoint, my rig was built just for video editing and encoding and I do use an H264 encode as part of my 24x7 benching as well, but I use ripbot with 64bit option
> enabled, that puts far more consistent stress than FAB, IMHO. I assume you have all the CUDA/GPU options disabled and using pure s/w encode to test?
Click to expand...

GPU Decode enabled (DXVA, should be on APP, oops), there is no OpenCL support yet (although I dream for the day) for encoding, so that half is pure CPU.

I "cheat" a bit by doing other things like Minecraft while encoding sometimes too. Isn't having a CPU designed for real multitasking fun?


----------



## Ghost12

Interesting article i came across regards the discussion had with megaman relating to the real world ( not perceived/placebo ) effectiveness of memory latency in a modern system and applications such as games.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-bandwidth-latency-gaming,3409-10.html

Arguments for both sides of the opinion in the conclusion.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How is core temp causing bsod on start when does not start until you run it? by being installed you are saying?


I get BSOD with CoreTemp occasionally. I still use it though. It happens to me on startup, I have it start with windows. CoreTemp likes to freeze on me when I stress test so I usually go with HWiNFO64 or CPUID HWMonitor.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I get BSOD with CoreTemp occasionally. I still use it though. It happens to me on startup, I have it start with windows. CoreTemp likes to freeze on me when I stress test so I usually go with HWiNFO64 or CPUID HWMonitor.


Funny you should mention that, i had a random bsod on start up and restart for months and it was so quick i did not know what it was, anyway after everyone told me on here the other day regards the problem i un-installed it. No more start up bsod`s. Thanks to whoever mentioned it


----------



## WinterActual

Yeah I was that guy xD No problem mate! Its good you sorted it out


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WinterActual*
> 
> Yeah I was that guy xD No problem mate! Its good you sorted it out


My smiley guide.. Its in my sig.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GPU Decode enabled (DXVA, should be on APP, oops), there is no OpenCL support yet (although I dream for the day) for encoding, so that half is pure CPU.
> 
> I "cheat" a bit by doing other things like Minecraft while encoding sometimes too. Isn't having a CPU designed for real multitasking fun?


GPU encoding is already enabled on this program.

I wanted to say boolocks this isnt the same as stressing via normal standards.

Though i say shame on you who just use this as a stress test









for higher clocks this would be viable. I [email protected]@1.60vcore







today to see if i could. I lasted just for 9mins







CPU socket got up to 80C and core was just 70C it was squeeky bumtime

So if we just use this program say 2 2 hour films it would offer a decent test at a higher clockrate

although not stressing alot i think max stresstest over the time got to 70% usage shame it wasnt on all cores at same time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Shame on you who just do this for normal clocks though


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> Quick question, could I mix this memory.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455&nm_mc=AFC-C8JUNCTION&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JUNCTION-_-EMC-042613-Latest-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231455-L0D&PID=6146846&SID=1mox733md951a&AID=10446076
> with this memory that I already have.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233170
> the stuff on top is on sale for $56, would it be worth it????Thanks


It will work, but it will make overclocking your memory more problematic. Just stick to using the same memory would be my advice.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GPU Decode enabled (DXVA, should be on APP, oops), there is no OpenCL support yet (although I dream for the day) for encoding, so that half is pure CPU.
> 
> I "cheat" a bit by doing other things like Minecraft while encoding sometimes too. Isn't having a CPU designed for real multitasking fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU encoding is already enabled on this program.
Click to expand...

... You mean CUDA... Ask how well that works on my 7950s.

And if you think Encoding won't grind a CPU to dust, I dare you to turn a 200+ DVD collection into encoded video. Silly little IBT is nothing compared.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You mean CUDA... Ask how well that works on my 7950s.
> 
> And if you think Encoding won't grind a CPU to dust, I dare you to turn a 200+ DVD collection into encoded video. Silly little IBT is nothing compared.


Aye true....i dont use silly little ibt now







only wanted to prime @5.1 to see what temp it would be, before i finish stressing til i get a new cpu


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats a bit harsh and you shouldnt look at it like that.
> 
> If people dont know then they dont know. Besides i know a few who have MSI boards and they dont have any problems.
> 
> Its just educating people, not put them down...its why we are here


No biggie trust me, right about now He is preachin the truth. The board is great for everything else, just sucks something terrible for OCing CPUs. The voltage droop creates an issue in that you have to adjust your voltage ( BY THE WAY, NO LLC ON THESE BOARDS







) so that the minimum the voltage drops to is the voltage you need for that OC. SO 4.6 needs 1.44 say as an example. With the possiblilty of a .06v drop under load I need to adjust my voltage to 1.5000 to get 1.44v for 4.6ghz. Now say you need 1.54v for 5.0ghz. With this board and CPU the droop is .08 at this clock, so I would need to set voltage to 1.62v. Now with load that is only really 1.54v on my cpu, but wait it gets better... the voltage at idle and moderate stress is 1.62v ( pretend we don't know about OCing and undervolting for everyday use). And the voltage fluctuations go both ways, with the possibility to have 1.68v being supplied to the processor.

The problem more than the vdroop I think is the voltage fluctuation. It is all over the place under load from .03 to .08v. It starts off consistent which explains why I can get stable for the first few runs of IBT but after those few runs the voltage starts to act like it is on crack.

Well in any case my experiment is a success, and am now going to start on my next project: a new radiator design that may blow all others out of the water.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have a fav to ask kyadck can we just link a download to ibt-avx in the op think it would be easier then having to find a quote from gert.


I have asked this before.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have asked this before.


Page1


----------



## bond32

Well crap, new h100i I just got in (not new was from warehouse deals on amazon as "like new") is defective. Fans no work, usb connection no work.... At least I talked them into giving me overnight shipping on a new one.

I do really like these noctua nf-f12 fans. Very suprised at how quiet they are and they move some serious air. Will probably settle for a solid 4.8-4.9 ghz overclock, ram at stock speeds, slightly better timings of 9-10-10-30 2133 mhz. Once it is solid I can move back to overclocking my 660 ti. Hopefully have 2 660's whenever the price drops.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well crap, new h100i I just got in (not new was from warehouse deals on amazon as "like new") is defective. Fans no work, usb connection no work.... At least I talked them into giving me overnight shipping on a new one.
> 
> I do really like these noctua nf-f12 fans. Very suprised at how quiet they are and they move some serious air. Will probably settle for a solid 4.8-4.9 ghz overclock, ram at stock speeds, slightly better timings of 9-10-10-30 2133 mhz. Once it is solid I can move back to overclocking my 660 ti. Hopefully have 2 660's whenever the price drops.


you'll love the Ti's in sli. they scale really well


----------



## 1Lt Bob

Well today i went from win 7 pro to win 8 home, no change at all in voltage needed for stability, but for some reason i lost about 500 physic score in 3dmark 11.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Well today i went from win 7 pro to win 8 home, no change at all in voltage needed for stability, but for some reason i lost about 500 physic score in 3dmark 11.


Perfectly normal.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you'll love the Ti's in sli. they scale really well


Dont tell me that lol! I have been so close to ordering one so many times... really don't need to spend any more money on this dang computer.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dont tell me that lol! I have been so close to ordering one so many times... really don't need to spend any more money on this dang computer.


Lol I understand. It's all I can do to keep myself from buying another 670. I know I don't need it and I know I'd buy a sabertooth r3 to go with it. I need to stay disciplined and focus on getting a kit together for a Mendel Max 3D printer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Interesting article i came across regards the discussion had with megaman relating to the real world ( not perceived/placebo ) effectiveness of memory latency in a modern system and applications such as games.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/memory-bandwidth-latency-gaming,3409-10.html
> 
> Arguments for both sides of the opinion in the conclusion.


putting aside the fact it is from toms.
this is not related and inaccurate. you can see improvements on FPS the whole "your eyes can only see 30fps" is a myth. there is a reason shooters play better in 120hz and it isnt just in your mind. next i disagree that it is even related. i was talking about loading times. ~13-20% of an improvement is not a minor feat. ( ~13 second boot from ~15 second boot )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Lt Bob*
> 
> Well today i went from win 7 pro to win 8 home, no change at all in voltage needed for stability, but for some reason i lost about 500 physic score in 3dmark 11.


\
be happy by switching to win7 i get an extra 1500ish+ points ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Lol I understand. It's all I can do to keep myself from buying another 670. I know I don't need it and I know I'd buy a sabertooth r3 to go with it. I need to stay disciplined and focus on getting a kit together for a Mendel Max 3D printer.


meh your pc is worth it !~


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why do people never learn? Why do people keep buying MSI mobos?...


Nothing wrong with the GD-80, you just have to understand how to use it







.
The GD-80 gives me better temps and higher overclocks than my Crosshair formula V Z . On top of that , if you tweak it enough , you can use the powersaving features in conjunction with high overclocks on the GD-80 . Something which I haven't been able to do on the ASUS board. I'll try to post a video of how to do that when I get home from the business trip I am on.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Page1


Funny I say that and never check page 1 anymore.


----------



## sgtgates

so my custom loop is using ek blood red coolant, ive been changing the system around a lot and am finally short on my ek bottle supply, need just a little water to finish topping res and finish getting air out of system, is putting distilled water in to finish with it gonna be bad?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> so my custom loop is using ek blood red coolant, ive been changing the system around a lot and am finally short on my ek bottle supply, need just a little water to finish topping res and finish getting air out of system, is putting distilled water in to finish with it gonna be bad?


I dont know if its right but i would use It, if its not loads you need...

its what i'd do


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

so I decided to load my OC profile and noticed a few things (i was running stock cause all i was doing for a bit was surfing the web) Is it normal for my temps to be 5-8c higher after sitting. I check and i see some dust but not enough to make a big impact.. im going to blow it out soon. it just seems that my temps are way higher than they should... should i try and re-seat the waterblock? or do you think its something else.. should i look at cleaning it?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont know if its right but i would use It, if its not loads you need...
> 
> its what i'd do


just topped it all off, if it causes a nuclear reaction im sure you'll hear it on the news


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> just topped it all off, if it causes a nuclear reaction im sure you'll hear it on the news


as long as the fallout doesn't come south ahah


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> as long as the fallout doesn't come south ahah


haha seeing norman OK is probably about 6.3 hours from Houston im sure youll get the full effect


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so I decided to load my OC profile and noticed a few things (i was running stock cause all i was doing for a bit was surfing the web) Is it normal for my temps to be 5-8c higher after sitting. I check and i see some dust but not enough to make a big impact.. im going to blow it out soon. it just seems that my temps are way higher than they should... should i try and re-seat the waterblock? or do you think its something else.. should i look at cleaning it?


ill add that saturated water temp is 37c any advice?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

What is with this thread lately?
A word of advice to you all
If you can't get through to someone after your 3rd attempt, use the ignore function. You'll be surprised how handy it can be.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> just topped it all off, if it causes a nuclear reaction im sure you'll hear it on the news


i am sure it will be fine. main ing in almost coolants.... like ever is water
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Funny I say that and never check page 1 anymore.


no. but we can now say use ibt avx it is in the op. or i can look there for the link when posting in other threads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so I decided to load my OC profile and noticed a few things (i was running stock cause all i was doing for a bit was surfing the web) Is it normal for my temps to be 5-8c higher after sitting. I check and i see some dust but not enough to make a big impact.. im going to blow it out soon. it just seems that my temps are way higher than they should... should i try and re-seat the waterblock? or do you think its something else.. should i look at cleaning it?


i am never ceased to be amazed at how much dust is in my system.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh your pc is worth it !~


You're right, of course. Plus, I can justify it as a tax right-off


----------



## Mega Man

i hate you, and you have no excuse


----------



## FunkyPresident




----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you'll love the Ti's in sli. they scale really well


+1 ive got mine and its great. thx gert









Now im waiting for my sabertooth and hope for stabil OC results 4500+


----------



## dsmwookie

Sitting on 4.9ghz @ 1.5v right now. I will go for 5.0 tomorrow and validate it. Using a Swiftech H220 with (4) helix fans in push/pull.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hi Guys

I bought a Asus Sabertoot 990fx Gen3, but what is my CPU temp now? Timp1, Timpe2, CPU or Package temp?
thanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I bought a Asus Sabertoot 990fx Gen3, but what is my CPU temp now? Timp1, Timpe2, CPU or Package temp?
> thanks


Package for load temps and CPU for idle. Package is core and its not accurate until you're over 45C.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I bought a Asus Sabertoot 990fx Gen3, but what is my CPU temp now? Timp1, Timpe2, CPU or Package temp?
> thanks


Can you put your rig in your sig please









Nice on the board youll have to post some benchmarks with your gfx card


----------



## Novody-3

I had mine on fri or sat than i can make sli benches


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I bought a Asus Sabertoot 990fx Gen3, but what is my CPU temp now? Timp1, Timpe2, CPU or Package temp?
> thanks


tmp1 i beleive is socket 2 NB andd package is your core temp sooooo pay attention to package and don't go have 62c


----------



## N6REJ

I just got my system and I'm really not sure what "safe" OC might be. I'm not concerned with having the next maserati but wouldn't mind getting a few extra HP outa my current system.'
I went with the included system cooler as it seems quite nice and my system seems to run very cool.
I have a http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/mid-tower/cm690-nvidia-edition.html case 

my current system/settings are
http://valid.canardpc.com/2790227
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=8128716487

Appreciate your recommendations in advance.


----------



## N6REJ

i just ran AMD Overdrive and after a while it crashed and then showed this screen... Not sure what to do now.


----------



## hurricane28

what are you guys think of my new score?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6504276


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I just got my system and I'm really not sure what "safe" OC might be. I'm not concerned with having the next maserati but wouldn't mind getting a few extra HP outa my current system.'
> I went with the included system cooler as it seems quite nice and my system seems to run very cool.
> I have a http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/mid-tower/cm690-nvidia-edition.html case
> 
> my current system/settings are
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2790227
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=8128716487
> 
> Appreciate your recommendations in advance.


I wouldnt try to overclock on that board dude if you want the truth


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I wouldnt try to overclock on that board dude if you want the truth


Agreed with this.
- Single ATX Plug for CPU Power
- No Heatsink on the VRM's

So just be careful with it.

@N6REJ

It is rated for 140W Processors so you might be able to push a steady 4.2Ghz on that 8320. You'll want to make sure you have the 1401 or newer BIOS for full Piledriver Support.


----------



## d1nky

you wont overclock on it anyway, vrm throttling kicks in after ten seconds and drops frequencies/voltage to below half. however I had an fx4100 on that same board (2nd rig). modded vrms plus a fan on them and got some big benches. but that 8320 is dangerous in that board, I would not in a million years put my 8350 in it. and whoever sold that combo wow!

also using amd overdrive isn't the best way to overclock, im afraid youre wasting time and maybe money with that motherboard

4+1 phase design
no vrm cooling
poor circuitary for bigger cpus
4pin atx connector
vrm throtting


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> you wont overclock on it anyway, vrm throttling kicks in after ten seconds and drops frequencies/voltage to below half. however I had an fx4100 on that same board (2nd rig). modded vrms plus a fan on them and got some big benches. but that 8320 is dangerous in that board, I would not in a million years put my 8350 in it. and whoever sold that combo wow!
> 
> also using amd overdrive isn't the best way to overclock, im afraid youre wasting time and maybe money with that motherboard
> 
> 4+1 phase design
> no vrm cooling
> poor circuitary for bigger cpus
> 4pin atx connector
> vrm throtting


also stock cooler. on a good board may be able to get an extra 100-300 mgz but i wouldnt hold my breath. need a custom cooler even a 212 would do decent. ( ~ $25)


----------



## d1nky

its pointless, I had the xigmatek aegir on it and well the vrms burn up and throttle in seconds with any overclock. now I think about it, it cant even handle a 4100 at full load on stock settings. it was even that bad, I timed how long throttling takes to happen from idle temps. best case scenario with no oc was 30 seconds, and any oc was about 10 seconds. they was even too hot to touch lol

if he doesn't want to spend the money on a new motherboard, find some little heatinks and mod them with a fan blowing on them. but tbh I wouldn't even do that with a 8 core. I could smell hot plastic from my mobo every oc session. even folding at stock it smelt.

my recommendation is to get a new motherboard before ya blow something


----------



## Mega Man

o i am not argueing, just adding that to the pot of things.


----------



## d1nky

lol i knew you wasnt arguing, apologies if i was blunt. i just dont want the guy killing everything, actually hes been quiet maybe he has already lol

and believe me im talking from experience, had that board for months trying to overclock it. even got threads started about it.

bottom line DONT


----------



## Mega Man

guys so today i found something i think is pretty cool and unique i think i am gonna buy one and add it to my rig tell me what you think !~
either this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-8-TFT-LCD-module-LCD-sys-info-display-temperature-fan-AIDA64-LCD-Smartie-/121004607232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2c6fc700
and put it next to my monitors.

or
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-8-TFT-LCD-sys-info-information-LCD-Smartie-hardware-computer-PC-case-mod-/121054959105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2f701601
and mod it into my case

i like how i can watch everything and have stuff like " pay cc" notifications. / pic frames !~

and i have not found another color lcd that can do this. once i learn to code for it ( totally would learn for this ) i could do anything. gpu info ect .. think i could pull off a g15ish display


----------



## Krusher33

I like it. I wouldn't mind having 1 myself. I'm a bit skeptical though. The exact same display on both screens?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I like it. I wouldn't mind having 1 myself. I'm a bit skeptical though. The exact same display on both screens?


it is the same thing but 1 has a frame and other has 4 mounting points on the back with standoffs

like the aquaero 5 lt xs the xt

the frame adds ~ 5 to the cost


----------



## circeseye

they are from the same seller is why and they are the same thing just different pictures of them i believe


----------



## Krusher33

That's what I mean though. The same data. So maybe it's a sticker? How does it really look?

Buy it Mega. I want 1. But you first.


----------



## Mega Man

look at the pics. ill buy one asap ( poor atm )
same product but one has a stand other is standless with mounts

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-8-TFT-LCD-sys-info-information-LCD-Smartie-hardware-computer-PC-case-mod-/121054959105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2f701601
that one even has a pic that says "with frame version"


----------



## Vencenzo

So I've been working on a project that's less about turning up my oc and more about getting full use out of it.
It's simple but proven effective on my 8350's soo far.

Originally I built myself and a few my dev friends oced 8350 machines with crossfire or sli with the main purpose of game development but also to act as reasonable gaming rigs.
The 8350 is largely tailored to multitasking and as most of us know by now : games (especially old ones) typically run on 1-3 cores max.
Multithreading is a lot of effort (becoming less with new apis) and most devs aren't willing to program in some sort of parallelization.

So how can we utilize the 8350's multitasking capability in a applicable form in games?
Post process injectors! They take more usage than the games internal process, but they run on separate threads. Also crossfire/sli handles load balancing better than app profiles through driver typically.
It's kinda like spoofing parallelization in games, having your overall use go up, but gaining exponentially more multicore preformance.

Sometimes I can do this purely in game and sometimes I have to edit a engine.ini or gfx.ini
Turn game graphics to min, disable any form of optimization checks, disable any AA,AF, FXAA, frame smoothing.
Make a profile for the game with your video cards drivers and override application settings on anything you can.

DL your prefered post process injectors, sweetfx gui is ftw and easy to use.
Customize your settings to look better than the game did before.
Play around with core affinity assignments for them and the game.

Enjoy games that aren't multithreaded or xfire/sli compatible with 6-8 cores and xfire/sli on your oced 8350







.

I figured some of you that like to tinker with both hardware and software would enjoy this.

Left side is tweaked, Right side is normal with almost highest game settings. Fps is in top right.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks alot will try it !~


----------



## FunkyPresident

Nice work.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> guys so today i found something i think is pretty cool and unique i think i am gonna buy one and add it to my rig tell me what you think !~
> either this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-8-TFT-LCD-module-LCD-sys-info-display-temperature-fan-AIDA64-LCD-Smartie-/121004607232?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2c6fc700
> and put it next to my monitors.
> 
> or
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-8-TFT-LCD-sys-info-information-LCD-Smartie-hardware-computer-PC-case-mod-/121054959105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2f701601
> and mod it into my case
> 
> i like how i can watch everything and have stuff like " pay cc" notifications. / pic frames !~
> 
> and i have not found another color lcd that can do this. once i learn to code for it ( totally would learn for this ) i could do anything. gpu info ect .. think i could pull off a g15ish display


i like that!

i always want to monitor my system too like temps loads and stuff like that.

i also had the Logitech G19 keyboard with the LCD panel and that is pretty awesome too but for me a little too expensive for keyboard.

also there are some fan controllers with that option u know: Aircool makes them and Thermaltake, Scythe. myself i have a Scythe case master and i must say that the temp readings are pretty good and realistic plus u can measure the case temp at the intake area to see how hot the air is what u sucking in to the case so that u have total control over the cooling of your system.

but yes it is measured by sensors on a wire so a LCD display with a program like aida64 would be better for monitoring your system.
i would love that too.

there are latterly a ton of options to monitor the system and i am looking for the best too.


----------



## hurricane28

also what do u think of this?

http://www.freezinghardware.eu/product/10136/Aerocool_Touch-2100.html

it allows u to have total control over the cooling in your system and even can make a profile that when the temps are getting too hot for you the fans speeds up automatically.

sounds cool to me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i like that!
> 
> i always want to monitor my system too like temps loads and stuff like that.
> 
> i also had the Logitech G19 keyboard with the LCD panel and that is pretty awesome too but for me a little too expensive for keyboard.
> 
> also there are some fan controllers with that option u know: Aircool makes them and Thermaltake, Scythe. myself i have a Scythe case master and i must say that the temp readings are pretty good and realistic plus u can measure the case temp at the intake area to see how hot the air is what u sucking in to the case so that u have total control over the cooling of your system.
> *
> but yes it is measured by sensors on a wire* so a LCD display with a program like aida64 would be better for monitoring your system.
> i would love that too.
> 
> there are latterly a ton of options to monitor the system and i am looking for the best too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> also what do u think of this?
> 
> http://www.freezinghardware.eu/product/10136/Aerocool_Touch-2100.html
> 
> it allows u to have total control over the cooling in your system and even can make a profile that when the temps are getting too hot for you the fans speeds up automatically.
> 
> sounds cool to me.


just me personally i would rather ( and am going to buy ) an aquaaero 5 ( does both your first statement underlined and bold, and second statement and you can customize it 100%)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look at the pics. ill buy one asap ( poor atm )
> same product but one has a stand other is standless with mounts
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-8-TFT-LCD-sys-info-information-LCD-Smartie-hardware-computer-PC-case-mod-/121054959105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2f701601
> that one even has a pic that says "with frame version"


How noob of me. I only looked at the default picture.


----------



## Ghost12

I am in the component dog house for the rest of the day, bought the wife some new head phones and after performing the standard safety test to make sure she would not come to harm from the use of said head phones i decided to keep these and pass down, quite benevolently i thought, my creative fatality set. Greatfullness was not on her agenda funnily enough lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just me personally i would rather ( and am going to buy ) an aquaaero 5 ( does both your first statement underlined and bold, and second statement and you can customize it 100%)


okay good choice


----------



## Rangerjr1

This thread needs to 404.


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey guys and gals, I need some help. Finally got the upgrade I've been waiting for! I got an FX8350 and a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev 1.1 paired with G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400MHz RAM (which is only running at 1600MHz). I got win7 installed (after about 3 days of headaches and problems) and finally got around to testing my processor and get to a little OCing. Seems like my chip (Batch 1308PGS) has a stock VID of 1.337 with both turbo disabled and turbo enabled. My initial IBT AVX run looks like this:



I think those numbers look ok but please feel free to enlighten me.

First question, I'd like to OC without using an offset but I'm not sure this board has that feature... anyone know if I'm looking in the wrong area?

Second question, When I OCed to 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200) I initially set the CPU VID to 1.462 (1.337 and offset of +0.125) and LLC to Extreme. All other voltages I set to manual but kept at stock except for CPU NB VID (see below) When I ran IBT AVX it got pretty warm and hit 62C about 2 runs in. I want to find a decent daily OC so I wasn't willing to get that temp so soon into stressing. Working the voltages down I eventually set this:

CPU Freq at 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200)
CPU VID to stock (1.337, no offset)
LLC to High
NB freq at 2200 (11 X 200)
HT Link at 2600 (13 X 200)
CPU PLL to 2.5
NB Volt to 1.1
HT Link Volt to 1.2
NB/PCIe/PLL Volt to 1.8
CPU NB VID to 1.25 (offset of +0.075)

When I stress test with these settings I still hit 62C pretty quickly, still at about 2 runs in (see picture below). Am I doing something wrong? I know I'm only running an H50 (with aftermarket Scythe Slipstream fan) but I figured I could achieve the relatively mild OC of 4.5GHz with decent temps.



Any help is appreciated ladies and gentlemen, especially if I could get rid of the pesky offset overclocking!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, I need some help. Finally got the upgrade I've been waiting for! I got an FX8350 and a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev 1.1 paired with G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400MHz RAM (which is only running at 1600MHz). I got win7 installed (after about 3 days of headaches and problems) and finally got around to testing my processor and get to a little OCing. Seems like my chip (Batch 1308PGS) has a stock VID of 1.337 with both turbo disabled and turbo enabled. My initial IBT AVX run looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I think those numbers look ok but please feel free to enlighten me.
> 
> First question, I'd like to OC without using an offset but I'm not sure this board has that feature... anyone know if I'm looking in the wrong area?
> 
> Second question, When I OCed to 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200) I initially set the CPU VID to 1.462 (1.337 and offset of +0.125) and LLC to Extreme. All other voltages I set to manual but kept at stock except for CPU NB VID (see below) When I ran IBT AVX it got pretty warm and hit 62C about 2 runs in. I want to find a decent daily OC so I wasn't willing to get that temp so soon into stressing. Working the voltages down I eventually set this:
> 
> CPU Freq at 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200)
> CPU VID to stock (1.337, no offset)
> LLC to High
> NB freq at 2200 (11 X 200)
> HT Link at 2600 (13 X 200)
> CPU PLL to 2.5
> NB Volt to 1.1
> HT Link Volt to 1.2
> NB/PCIe/PLL Volt to 1.8
> CPU NB VID to 1.25 (offset of +0.075)
> 
> When I stress test with these settings I still hit 62C pretty quickly, still at about 2 runs in (see picture below). Am I doing something wrong? I know I'm only running an H50 (with aftermarket Scythe Slipstream fan) but I figured I could achieve the relatively mild OC of 4.5GHz with decent temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated ladies and gentlemen, especially if I could get rid of the pesky offset overclocking!


you dont need extreme llc bump it down 1 or 2


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, I need some help. Finally got the upgrade I've been waiting for! I got an FX8350 and a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev 1.1 paired with G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400MHz RAM (which is only running at 1600MHz). I got win7 installed (after about 3 days of headaches and problems) and finally got around to testing my processor and get to a little OCing. Seems like my chip (Batch 1308PGS) has a stock VID of 1.337 with both turbo disabled and turbo enabled. My initial IBT AVX run looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I think those numbers look ok but please feel free to enlighten me.
> 
> First question, I'd like to OC without using an offset but I'm not sure this board has that feature... anyone know if I'm looking in the wrong area?
> 
> Second question, When I OCed to 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200) I initially set the CPU VID to 1.462 (1.337 and offset of +0.125) and LLC to Extreme. All other voltages I set to manual but kept at stock except for CPU NB VID (see below) When I ran IBT AVX it got pretty warm and hit 62C about 2 runs in. I want to find a decent daily OC so I wasn't willing to get that temp so soon into stressing. Working the voltages down I eventually set this:
> 
> CPU Freq at 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200)
> CPU VID to stock (1.337, no offset)
> LLC to High
> NB freq at 2200 (11 X 200)
> HT Link at 2600 (13 X 200)
> CPU PLL to 2.5
> NB Volt to 1.1
> HT Link Volt to 1.2
> NB/PCIe/PLL Volt to 1.8
> CPU NB VID to 1.25 (offset of +0.075)
> 
> When I stress test with these settings I still hit 62C pretty quickly, still at about 2 runs in (see picture below). Am I doing something wrong? I know I'm only running an H50 (with aftermarket Scythe Slipstream fan) but I figured I could achieve the relatively mild OC of 4.5GHz with decent temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated ladies and gentlemen, especially if I could get rid of the pesky offset overclocking!


Drop LLC to "High", kick up CPU PLL to 2.695v, leave CPU/NB alone unless you are OCing it, CPU vcore to ~1.4-1.425v. Make sure your fans get up to speed.

CPU/NB adds lots of heat for no reason, CPU PLL going up allows Vcore to go down, LLC above "High" is useless in most scenarios.

Lower-VID chips tend to run hotter for the same voltage, so that isn't helping either.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, I need some help. Finally got the upgrade I've been waiting for! I got an FX8350 and a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev 1.1 paired with G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2400MHz RAM (which is only running at 1600MHz). I got win7 installed (after about 3 days of headaches and problems) and finally got around to testing my processor and get to a little OCing. Seems like my chip (Batch 1308PGS) has a stock VID of 1.337 with both turbo disabled and turbo enabled. My initial IBT AVX run looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I think those numbers look ok but please feel free to enlighten me.
> 
> First question, I'd like to OC without using an offset but I'm not sure this board has that feature... anyone know if I'm looking in the wrong area?
> 
> Second question, When I OCed to 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200) I initially set the CPU VID to 1.462 (1.337 and offset of +0.125) and LLC to Extreme. All other voltages I set to manual but kept at stock except for CPU NB VID (see below) When I ran IBT AVX it got pretty warm and hit 62C about 2 runs in. I want to find a decent daily OC so I wasn't willing to get that temp so soon into stressing. Working the voltages down I eventually set this:
> 
> CPU Freq at 4.5GHz (22.5 X 200)
> CPU VID to stock (1.337, no offset)
> LLC to High
> NB freq at 2200 (11 X 200)
> HT Link at 2600 (13 X 200)
> CPU PLL to 2.5
> NB Volt to 1.1
> HT Link Volt to 1.2
> NB/PCIe/PLL Volt to 1.8
> CPU NB VID to 1.25 (offset of +0.075)
> 
> When I stress test with these settings I still hit 62C pretty quickly, still at about 2 runs in (see picture below). Am I doing something wrong? I know I'm only running an H50 (with aftermarket Scythe Slipstream fan) but I figured I could achieve the relatively mild OC of 4.5GHz with decent temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated ladies and gentlemen, especially if I could get rid of the pesky offset overclocking!


With an h50 cooler you are almost to your limit... You may squeek 4.6 .... Id boost your cooling looks like you have a chip with good vid for water oc s


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you dont need extreme llc bump it down 1 or 2


Yeah, I had bumped it down to High, I remember reading somewhere on here the anything above high is nigh unto useless
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Drop LLC to "High", kick up CPU PLL to 2.695v, leave CPU/NB alone unless you are OCing it, CPU vcore to ~1.4-1.425v. Make sure your fans get up to speed.
> 
> CPU/NB adds lots of heat for no reason, CPU PLL going up allows Vcore to go down, LLC above "High" is useless in most scenarios.
> 
> Lower-VID chips tend to run hotter for the same voltage, so that isn't helping either.


Cool, I'm going to try those right now!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> With an h50 cooler you are almost to your limit... You may squeek 4.6 .... Id boost your cooling looks like you have a chip with good vid for water oc s


I figured 4.5GHz would be right around my limit, I'm going to try out KyadCK's suggestions and I'll get back to you guys. And I'm so glad to hear I got a good water chip, that's my goal eventually!!! I'm still deciding on a simple alphacool loop or just go it easy with the Swiftech H220... I'd prefer the alphacool loop tho, here's a shot of what I've put together:



I might swap out that 240 UT60 for the 240 Monsta, it all depends though!

Thank you all for the snappy response, this club is fantastic!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> With an h50 cooler you are almost to your limit... You may squeek 4.6 .... Id boost your cooling looks like you have a chip with good vid for water oc s


Shouldn't be any worse off then me with a H55. 4.6 is supper easy and temps under heavy stress benching/stability tests may top 62C but usually hit 59C max most of the time.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Shouldn't be any worse off then me with a H55. 4.6 is supper easy and temps under heavy stress benching/stability tests may top 62C but usually hit 59C max most of the time.


True but its based on what you use it for i personally aim for 98%stability and temps


----------



## MrStick89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I figured 4.5GHz would be right around my limit, I'm going to try out KyadCK's suggestions and I'll get back to you guys. And I'm so glad to hear I got a good water chip, that's my goal eventually!!! I'm still deciding on a simple alphacool loop or just go it easy with the Swiftech H220... I'd prefer the alphacool loop tho, here's a shot of what I've put together.


My h220 will be here next thursday so I will definitely post up before and after temps Currently running a hyper 212+


----------



## Vaub

I'm finally under water with a raystorm, D5 + 2x EX240.

I chosed silence over performance... but I did got both











To put this result in perspective, it is 15C cooler than my h80i








I guess I'm going to the 5Ghz (if my psu can handle it)


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> I'm finally under water with a raystorm, D5 + 2x EX240.
> 
> I chosed silence over performance... but I did got both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put this result in perspective, it is 15C cooler than my h80i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm going to the 5Ghz (if my psu can handle it)


If your CPUID screen is correct, it looks like you are throttling. You're only showing a clock of 1.7Ghz in the screen cap.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> If your CPUID screen is correct, it looks like you are throttling. You're only showing a clock of 1.7Ghz in the screen cap.


Power saving (24/7 settings; it goes down to 1,7Ghz @ 0,9-1,2V)









It is 4,6Ghz at full load without throttling.


----------



## sdcalihusker

Ah, Ok. How did you get you power saving to actually work? I have my system overclocked to 5.026Ghz, and have all of the power saving settings in the bios turned on, but I sit at a constant 5.026. I'm water cooled so well within thermal limits, but wouldn't mind clocking down when I'm not putting the system under heavy load.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> Ah, Ok. How did you get you power saving to actually work? I have my system overclocked to 5.026Ghz, and have all of the power saving settings in the bios turned on, but I sit at a constant 5.026. I'm water cooled so well within thermal limits, but wouldn't mind clocking down when I'm not putting the system under heavy load.


Offset voltage, a little bit more tricky to get it stable though as it seems if you need more voltage.

For me it was 1,42V @ 4,6Ghz constant and 1,44V (+0,2 I think) @ 4,6Ghz offset


----------



## Vaub

Sorry, double post


----------



## sdcalihusker

Thanks, I'll try doing an overclock using offset. Right now, I'm using 1.512v in the bios, and LLC of Ultra-High. I'm stable, and under load CPU is between 1.512 and 1.536v.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try doing an overclock using offset. Right now, I'm using 1.512v in the bios, and LLC of Ultra-High. I'm stable, and under load CPU is between 1.512 and 1.536v.


Just don't go too far with the +, voltage goes up fast and you won't see it


----------



## sdcalihusker

I monitor my system for temps and voltage, so I'll be careful. I'd like to see what I can get with offset, and actually be able to have my system downclock when I don't need the extra juice.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Just don't go too far with the +, voltage goes up fast and you won't see it


I think I need to play with offsets now too


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> Ah, Ok. How did you get you power saving to actually work? I have my system overclocked to 5.026Ghz, and have all of the power saving settings in the bios turned on, but I sit at a constant 5.026. I'm water cooled so well within thermal limits, but wouldn't mind clocking down when I'm not putting the system under heavy load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think I need to play with offsets now too


yes use offset cnq c1e c6 amp htc and in windows make sure you let the processor downclock in power options advanced then min processor state


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Drop LLC to "High", kick up CPU PLL to 2.695v, leave CPU/NB alone unless you are OCing it, CPU vcore to ~1.4-1.425v. Make sure your fans get up to speed.
> 
> CPU/NB adds lots of heat for no reason, CPU PLL going up allows Vcore to go down, LLC above "High" is useless in most scenarios.
> 
> Lower-VID chips tend to run hotter for the same voltage, so that isn't helping either.


hey that is interesting indeed and when i put up the PLL i did drop the vcore and the temps are lowered by a few degrees indeed.

can u tell me some more what i can adjust like voltage and stuff to get some more stability because i only use the CPUNB voltage RAM voltage and the CPU voltage but u are talking about PLL now and i don't have any idea what is it and if its save to adjust.

i would be much obliged if u could tell me some more of this interesting stuff.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Can anyone tell me what the most accurate temp monitoring software for the fx8320? im getting conflicting results with hwmonitor and coretemp.
Hwmonitor seems more accurate hitting around 60c under full load (4.6ghz 1.41v), coretemp gives me around 10c lower than that.

Are these temps consistent with what h80i users are getting? i feel they are quite high(ambient temp is about 15c, case temp is low)

also would some high quality 3rd party thermal paste help lower temps?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the most accurate temp monitoring software for the fx8320? im getting conflicting results with hwmonitor and coretemp.
> Hwmonitor seems more accurate hitting around 60c under full load (4.6ghz 1.41v), coretemp gives me around 10c lower than that.
> 
> Are these temps consistent with what h80i users are getting? i feel they are quite high(ambient temp is about 15c, case temp is low)
> 
> also would some high quality 3rd party thermal paste help lower temps?


I use HWiNFO64. Has a lot of information and seems relatively accurate.
One other thing, There are 2 temp readings for CPU, one is on the chip the other is the temp on the motherboard. The chip temp is a calculation and the temp on the mother board is an actual reading.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Offset voltage, a little bit more tricky to get it stable though as it seems if you need more voltage.
> 
> For me it was 1,42V @ 4,6Ghz constant and 1,44V (+0,2 I think) @ 4,6Ghz offset


Actually that is pretty close to what I get for 4.6ghz stable. seems 1.42v is the voltage. I unfortunately don't have LLC with this board.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Gertruude


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Gertruude


maybe he killed his CPU


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> maybe he killed his CPU


----------



## Rangerjr1

What? Who killed his CPU?


----------



## Durquavian

Joking since I hadn't seen him for awhile either. (now we have). Funny though, when someone is talking about OCing, esp with the volts gert talks about, our first thought is.. THEY BLEW THIER ....UP.


----------



## Rangerjr1

So im getting 4 sticks of Kingston 2GB 2400MHz RAM. is the IMC good enough?=


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Joking since I hadn't seen him for awhile either. (now we have). Funny though, when someone is talking about OCing, esp with the volts gert talks about, our first thought is.. THEY BLEW THIER ....UP.


haha no, i did it in small increments i aint daft







now i know what i can push so its a bit easier for me lol

Only cpu ive broken up was a x4 lol i bent and snapped some pins off when i was trying to take it out. dunno how it happened i was a naab back then lol

i didnt even check if it worked i just chucked it away


----------



## LazarusIV

So with KyadCK's advice I upped the CPU PLL to 2.695, LLC is High, CPU/NB is stock and I used offset to put CPU VID at about 1.42 and it's still getting pretty warm, although it is taking longer to hit 62C. Do I need to reseat my H50? This is starting to sound like I messed up the seating on my proc... or do these temps seems reasonable?

Also, anyone know what setting I need to change on my UD5 Rev 1.1 to use straight voltage values instead of the stupid offset? I hate using that offset...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So im getting 4 sticks of Kingston 2GB 2400MHz RAM. is the IMC good enough?=


why 4 sticks of 2gb?

u ordered the hyper X BEAST RAM right? so why don't go for dual channel?

dual channel is faster than quad channel.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> why 4 sticks of 2gb?
> 
> u ordered the hyper X BEAST RAM right? so why don't go for dual channel?
> 
> dual channel is faster than quad channel.


Because beast doesnt fit under my heatsink. Answer my question. Still faster than yours though ;pppPppPpP


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the most accurate temp monitoring software for the fx8320? im getting conflicting results with hwmonitor and coretemp.
> Hwmonitor seems more accurate hitting around 60c under full load (4.6ghz 1.41v), coretemp gives me around 10c lower than that.
> 
> Are these temps consistent with what h80i users are getting? i feel they are quite high(ambient temp is about 15c, case temp is low)
> 
> also would some high quality 3rd party thermal paste help lower temps?


That seems kinda high to me for that voltage, but I'm using an 8350, not the 8320, so I'm not sure. I have several apps for monitoring temps, and I believe they all pull the same data, which is what hwmonitor gets, I dont use core temp anymore though. I am using the H80i on my 8350, I idle in the low 20s, max temp is around 50, lower 50s with IBT AVX, and I'm pushing 1.464 volts, I think it goes to 1.48 under load. Maybe someone else with the 8320 can chime in.


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Hurricane.

My motherboard doesnt support quad channel. So it will run in dual channel.

Use 4 dimms on a quad channel board...run in quad channel
Use 3 dimms on a quad channel board...run in single channel
Use 2 dimms on a quad channel board...run in dual channel
Use 1 dimms on a quad channel board...run in single channel

Use 3 dimms on a triple channel board...run in triple channel
Use 2 dimms on a triple channel board...run in single channel
Use 1 dimms on a triple channel board...run in single channel

Use 4 dimms on a dual channel board...run in dual channel
Use 3 dimms on a dual channel board...run in single channel
Use 2 dimms on a dual channel board...run in dual channel
Use 1 dimms on a dual channel board...run in single channel

In other words. Its not slower. I CANT run quad channel on my mobo


----------



## ComputerRestore

For those using Offset Voltage Mode on the Asus boards, it is a little tricky to set up for Overclocking.

For example:

From completely stock settings, let's say your voltage is 1.34v. So you bump up your Multiplier to 4.8Ghz and from previous overclocking you know that you'll need around 1.47v, so you change the offset to +0.125. All should be good right?

Well after you change the CPU Multi while using Offset Mode, the voltage will automatically increase itself based on what the motherboard decides you need. So let's say you saved and restarted from the BIOS and went straight to your desktop. You might notice that under load your CPU now pulls.

1.45v + 0.125v for a total of 1.575v

So it's recommended for Offset Mode to set your OC while leaving the Offset to Auto. Then save and restart. Back in the BIOS find out what the Motherboard set your voltages to, then you can fine tune it to what you actually need for the Offset.

You'll probably notice that CPU/NB also increases. If you don't need as much voltage as is set, you can change the + to - and set for a reduction under load.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Hurricane.
> 
> My motherboard doesnt support quad channel. So it will run in dual channel.
> 
> Use 4 dimms on a quad channel board...run in quad channel
> Use 3 dimms on a quad channel board...run in single channel
> Use 2 dimms on a quad channel board...run in dual channel
> Use 1 dimms on a quad channel board...run in single channel
> 
> Use 3 dimms on a triple channel board...run in triple channel
> Use 2 dimms on a triple channel board...run in single channel
> Use 1 dimms on a triple channel board...run in single channel
> 
> Use 4 dimms on a dual channel board...run in dual channel
> Use 3 dimms on a dual channel board...run in single channel
> Use 2 dimms on a dual channel board...run in dual channel
> Use 1 dimms on a dual channel board...run in single channel
> 
> In other words. Its not slower. I CANT run quad channel on my mobo


haha okay well in that case u are lucky and it depends on what RAM u get than because in most cases g.skill is faster than Kingston.

and i can still tweak it a bit so bring it dude


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Drop LLC to "High", kick up CPU PLL to 2.695v, leave CPU/NB alone unless you are OCing it, CPU vcore to ~1.4-1.425v. Make sure your fans get up to speed.
> 
> CPU/NB adds lots of heat for no reason, CPU PLL going up allows Vcore to go down, LLC above "High" is useless in most scenarios.
> 
> Lower-VID chips tend to run hotter for the same voltage, so that isn't helping either.
> 
> 
> 
> hey that is interesting indeed and when i put up the PLL i did drop the vcore and the temps are lowered by a few degrees indeed.
> 
> can u tell me some more what i can adjust like voltage and stuff to get some more stability because i only use the CPUNB voltage RAM voltage and the CPU voltage but u are talking about PLL now and i don't have any idea what is it and if its save to adjust.
> 
> i would be much obliged if u could tell me some more of this interesting stuff.
Click to expand...

It's the voltage that controls the clock timing if I'm not mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So im getting 4 sticks of Kingston 2GB 2400MHz RAM. is the IMC good enough?=


Ok, why not 2x4GB 2400? Fewer chips = less stress on the IMC. Plus you can upgrade later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So im getting 4 sticks of Kingston 2GB 2400MHz RAM. is the IMC good enough?=
> 
> 
> 
> why 4 sticks of 2gb?
> 
> u ordered the hyper X BEAST RAM right? so why don't go for dual channel?
> 
> dual channel is faster than quad channel.
Click to expand...

What?

First of all, no, Quad channel is twice as fast as Dual channel. 256-bit bus is faster than a 128-bit bus. Simple math.

Second, AMD's FX chips don't have Quad channel, it'll just run in Dual channel anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So with KyadCK's advice I upped the CPU PLL to 2.695, LLC is High, CPU/NB is stock and I used offset to put CPU VID at about 1.42 and it's still getting pretty warm, although it is taking longer to hit 62C. Do I need to reseat my H50? This is starting to sound like I messed up the seating on my proc... or do these temps seems reasonable?
> 
> Also, anyone know what setting I need to change on my UD5 Rev 1.1 to use straight voltage values instead of the stupid offset? I hate using that offset...


Could just be that you're near your limit for now. If you were to get some really good paste (Liquid Ultra is my favorite, but boy is it expensive), I'd save it for the H220 or custom loop, not for an H50.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha okay well in that case u are lucky and it depends on what RAM u get than because in most cases g.skill is faster than Kingston.
> 
> and i can still tweak it a bit so bring it dude


Again, what?

Ram speed, timings, sub-timings and response times all play a role. If they are the same on both chips, the chips will perform the same. This isn't an AMD vs nVidia style thing where they use different architectures, they buy from the same RAM chip producer (probably Hynix). That's like saying a 6350 will out perform a 6300 if they're both overclocked to 4.6Ghz the same way, it isn't true.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So im getting 4 sticks of Kingston 2GB 2400MHz RAM. is the IMC good enough?=


Yeah IMC is strong enough theres been a couple people that have done it i believe in this thread and a couple over in the sabertooth thread.. so these chips can take the beating








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For those using Offset Voltage Mode on the Asus boards, it is a little tricky to set up for Overclocking.
> 
> For example:
> 
> From completely stock settings, let's say your voltage is 1.34v. So you bump up your Multiplier to 4.8Ghz and from previous overclocking you know that you'll need around 1.47v, so you change the offset to +0.125. All should be good right?
> 
> Well after you change the CPU Multi while using Offset Mode, the voltage will automatically increase itself based on what the motherboard decides you need. So let's say you saved and restarted from the BIOS and went straight to your desktop. You might notice that under load your CPU now pulls.
> 
> 1.45v + 0.125v for a total of 1.575v
> 
> So it's recommended for Offset Mode to set your OC while leaving the Offset to Auto. Then save and restart. Back in the BIOS find out what the Motherboard set your voltages to, then you can fine tune it to what you actually need for the Offset.
> 
> You'll probably notice that CPU/NB also increases. If you don't need as much voltage as is set, you can change the + to - and set for a reduction under load.


Whats funny is that when I OC'd my M5880v-EVO with my 1100T I used offset and didn't much have an issue.. I haven't tried it on these buggers yet however it is my weekend!


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's the voltage that controls the clock timing if I'm not mistaken.
> Ok, why not 2x4GB 2400? Fewer chips = less stress on the IMC. Plus you can upgrade later.
> What?
> 
> First of all, no, Quad channel is twice as fast as Dual channel. 256-bit bus is faster than a 128-bit bus. Simple math.
> 
> Second, AMD's FX chips don't have Quad channel, it'll just run in Dual channel anyway.
> Could just be that you're near your limit for now. If you were to get some really good paste (Liquid Ultra is my favorite, but boy is it expensive), I'd save it for the H220 or custom loop, not for an H50.
> Again, what?
> 
> Ram speed, timings, sub-timings and response times all play a role. If they are the same on both chips, the chips will perform the same. This isn't an AMD vs nVidia style thing where they use different architectures, they buy from the same RAM chip producer (probably Hynix). That's like saying a 6350 will out perform a 6300 if they're both overclocked to 4.6Ghz the same way, it isn't true.






Thank you...I wanted to reply to all of that as well, but couldn't come up with a polite way of doing so...


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So im getting 4 sticks of Kingston 2GB 2400MHz RAM. is the IMC good enough?=


Mine would not run 2400mhz ram. No matter what timimgs, voltages, or how many sticks. Can and does do 2133mhz, but no go on 2400.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> For those using Offset Voltage Mode on the Asus boards, it is a little tricky to set up for Overclocking.
> 
> For example:
> 
> From completely stock settings, let's say your voltage is 1.34v. So you bump up your Multiplier to 4.8Ghz and from previous overclocking you know that you'll need around 1.47v, so you change the offset to +0.125. All should be good right?
> 
> Well after you change the CPU Multi while using Offset Mode, the voltage will automatically increase itself based on what the motherboard decides you need. So let's say you saved and restarted from the BIOS and went straight to your desktop. You might notice that under load your CPU now pulls.
> 
> 1.45v + 0.125v for a total of 1.575v
> 
> So it's recommended for Offset Mode to set your OC while leaving the Offset to Auto. Then save and restart. Back in the BIOS find out what the Motherboard set your voltages to, then you can fine tune it to what you actually need for the Offset.
> 
> You'll probably notice that CPU/NB also increases. If you don't need as much voltage as is set, you can change the + to - and set for a reduction under load.


Thanks for this.. really helpful but id liked to ask a question if i may








i never used offset before, i always found the manual vcore best to use and it always stuck. Your post however has urged me on to finally try offset lol.

Its alright if i using lower clocks but im a bit confused.....the voltage it gives you that is the voltage you have to work from? Mine is something like 1.356 and doesnt change with a higher clock

so i wanted a 5ghz vcore i would just set the voltage to 0.144? if i was using a 1.5 vcore Just so i dont fry my chip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> 
> Thank you...I wanted to reply to all of that as well, but couldn't come up with a polite way of doing so...


Just put it any way you feel, i do







obv i must advise against going overboard....i got too many infractions to be able to advise this hehe


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Kyad.

I could not get 2400MHz RAM 2x4GB kits. I would have to get Beast memory. Which has stupid heatsinks that doesnt fit under my CPU cooler -.-


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Mine would not run 2400mhz ram. No matter what timimgs, voltages, or how many sticks. Can and does do 2133mhz, but no go on 2400.


by chance did you change any digi options when you tried? I think there is another voltage that helps with that too I think its VDDR?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Kyad.
> 
> I could not get 2400MHz RAM 2x4GB kits. I would have to get Beast memory. Which has stupid heatsinks that doesnt fit under my CPU cooler -.-


All in good fun.. but now doesn't water seem nice


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> by chance did you change any digi options when you tried? I think there is another voltage that helps with that too I think its VDDR?
> All in good fun.. but now doesn't water seem nice


Ofcourse water is nice. I just dont want an H100 or any CLC. I want a custom loop.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ofcourse water is nice. I just dont want an H100 or any CLC. I want a custom loop.


Thats the way to do it







it boils down to just getting the nerve and biting the bullet I paid like 20$ over the H100i but now I have room to expand..

And i just realized how incredibly massive that heatsink is.. wow..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thats the way to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it boils down to just getting the nerve and biting the bullet I paid like 20$ over the H100i but now I have room to expand..
> 
> And i just realized how incredibly massive that heatsink is.. wow..


It cools well


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks for this.. really helpful but id liked to ask a question if i may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never used offset before, i always found the manual vcore best to use and it always stuck. Your post however has urged me on to finally try offset lol.
> 
> Its alright if i using lower clocks but im a bit confused.....the voltage it gives you that is the voltage you have to work from? Mine is something like 1.356 and doesnt change with a higher clock
> 
> so i wanted a 5ghz vcore i would just set the voltage to 0.144? if i was using a 1.5 vcore Just so i dont fry my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put it any way you feel, i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obv i must advise against going overboard....i got too many infractions to be able to advise this hehe


With Offset Mode it does seem to increase depending on what you have the CPU Frequency at (FSB OC or just CPU Multi OC)

So 20xFSB 200 (4.0Ghz) will load as 1.32v or whatever your voltage is.

Changing to 25xFSB 200 without doing anything else and saving changes, when you get back into the BIOS the base voltage will have increased. Maybe 1.45v or something.

So just wanted to make anyone who wants to try it aware, that once you change your CPU frequency, you need to go back into the BIOS after to set your Offset.
It might even set the voltage higher than you need for your OC. So in that case you can ask for a reduction under load.


----------



## FunkyPresident

I did an 4.5 overclock using offset voltage last night. I had tried previously, but I couldn't get it stable without manually setting the voltage. These recent post gave me inspiration to try it again. It worked. I had my offset at like 0.068. That had my core was at 1.38 when running single threaded apps and brought it to like 1.37 under multi-threaded, when I ran Prime95. I saw it drop to 1.36 a couple of times. I ran Prime95 for 4 hours without errors. So I can't say it was 100% stable, but I bet it was. Are those reasonable voltages for 4.5 or could they be lower?

Also, I figured out a few days ago that I had the core and socket temps mixed up. Under Linux the core is temp1 a digital sensor under K10-temp and the socket is a themistor called temp1 under the it87 module. I had it backwards until I read something from one of the lm-sensors devs. The highest core temp I saw on the above mentioned Prime95 run was 44C, with the socket at 62C. I would say the core averaged around 40C for the run, since the temps I saw most were like 38C - 40C. I have no software to give the thermal stats over time (I might write something, if I can't find such utility.). I wonder how accurate the core temp is considering how wild the temperatures are at idle. Right now it reads 4.2C. Lol. Anyway, assuming the temperatures I read were accurate, I'm pretty happy with my cooling.

Here's a screenshot of Prime95 running under Linux with Gkrellm monitoring to the side. Not too fancy











BTW, did you no that it is possible to take screenshots from an ASUS BIOS? I bumped some key the other day(I think print screen) and it said I need a usb drive to save a screenshot. Useful.


----------



## Vaub

Yay, 5Ghz!



Still not stable enough, might need a little bump to complete IBT 20 very-high pass. Still, what is impressive is the fact that the socket temp don't go over 55C... custom loop are awesome


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So im getting 4 sticks of Kingston 2GB 2400MHz RAM. is the IMC good enough?=


I would recommend using 2 sticks of 4 rather than 4 sticks of 2. A little less stress on the IMC. I have 16 GB. I use 2 eight GB sticks. I have had less stability problems since I went from 4 to 2 denser sticks.


----------



## Durquavian

Gert and Kyak, or anyone else that knows - Does overvoltage cause instability? Seems mine does.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Gert and Kyak, or anyone else that knows - Does overvoltage cause instability? Seems mine does.


If temps aren't controlled well enough, yes. If your psu is a pos, yes. Otherwise I haven't known it to be a problem for my AMD chips. Just my experience


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If temps aren't controlled well enough, yes. If your psu is a pos, yes. Otherwise I haven't known it to be a problem for my AMD chips. Just my experience


Thank god you answered or I would of had to say i dont know haha

my knowledge doesnt spread as far as i'd like sometimes


----------



## Durquavian

well reason I bring it up is when running stability software sometimes I have to drop voltages to pass, notably the CPU-NB. Stability with RAM pass easy. Linpack with 90% ram usage passes easy. Just now got Prime to pass for 10 min, This boards voltage issue are close to bring a hammer to my hand.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> well reason I bring it up is when running stability software sometimes I have to drop voltages to pass, notably the CPU-NB. Stability with RAM pass easy. Linpack with 90% ram usage passes easy. Just now got Prime to pass for 10 min, This boards voltage issue are close to bring a hammer to my hand.


How high did ya have cpu/nb

any reason why you want to run prime? seems silly you wanting to get prime stable and then only run it for 10 mins.....seems like a lot of hard work for no gain


----------



## Durquavian

not just for 10 mins would like longer, anal like that. HISTORY with bios 11.14be7 I had this board stable completely at 4.6ghz. Prime95 8hrs (would have been longer but I don't like to leave unattended) OCCT stable 4hrs and IBT stable NO failures just stopped at those times. Then updated Bios to 13.1 and those settings no longer worked, not stable for even 5min except IBT which is a bit easier seeing I can get 10 runs done in 5min.

Besides remember I said I was building something to help with overclock. Well I built it and it works great 15C decrease at load. don't go over 46C with IBT and 50C with Prime and OCCT. So now heat is not a limiting factor in OCing for now. Still have a few more tweaks to the new system. Having a stable clock helps with the sell if you know what I mean.


----------



## Durquavian

Oh and the CPU-NB was at 1.3v now at 1.23, did get one stability run with 1.20v


----------



## N6REJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> you wont overclock on it anyway, vrm throttling kicks in after ten seconds and drops frequencies/voltage to below half. however I had an fx4100 on that same board (2nd rig). modded vrms plus a fan on them and got some big benches. but that 8320 is dangerous in that board, I would not in a million years put my 8350 in it. and whoever sold that combo wow!
> 
> also using amd overdrive isn't the best way to overclock, im afraid youre wasting time and maybe money with that motherboard
> 
> 4+1 phase design
> no vrm cooling
> poor circuitary for bigger cpus
> 4pin atx connector
> vrm throtting


d1nky i'm totally confused. What is the matter with this cpu/mb combo? I wasn't thinking of overcocking it much as I don't want to harm things, and have removed amd overdrive.
the combo was recommended ( kinda ) by new egg. I JUST got everything so now is the time to change things if something is seriously wrong. I do plan on getting a good video card very shortly.
and afaik the ram does have heatsink on it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> d1nky i'm totally confused. What is the matter with this cpu/mb combo? I wasn't thinking of overcocking it much as I don't want to harm things, and have removed amd overdrive.
> the combo was recommended ( kinda ) by new egg. I JUST got everything so now is the time to change things if something is seriously wrong. I do plan on getting a good video card very shortly.
> and afaik the ram does have heatsink on it.


Your MoBO is problematic get another brand or level. these guys can advise you. I can tell you DONT GET a MSI 990FXA-GD80 or any MSI MoBo.


----------



## Durquavian

As far as Ram The heatsinks are really over rated, I got em but it is rare you need them unless you plan to fry em with 1.7v or more (don't Advise doing that). And only way for that is to push ram timings or speed, but any pro will tell you YOU WONT NOTICE IT.


----------



## N6REJ

Yeah, I won't touch MSI, pcChips or the other off brands. Its GigaByte, Asus, AsRock(?), and was XFX.
I need advice @ this point. Please keep in mind I'm on extremely limited income so I can't go buy a $200 mb.
Will Newegg take this mb back? I realize I'll have to pay for another first *sigh*


----------



## d1nky

@n6rej

if you can? I would take the combo back, get your money back and buy a separate mobo and cpu. that way youll save money and can get better. I bought that board with the 4100 for nearly £200. I could of picked them separately for wayyy less.

I actually came on this forum learning to overclock, and everyone said wooooo..... not on that board. get a new one, and that was with a 4 core lol

best mobo I can think of for price is the extreme4, I know many people that overclock well with that motherboard and don't face stupid LLC/voltage problems like some other boards.

basically the m5a78lmusb3 isn't designed for overclocking, the components on it (vrm) are small and weak, especially for an 8 core.

just remembered im not on my main rig, im actually on the m5a78l lol I did have a phase list in my favourites to show good overclocking boards, maybe someone else has it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Your MoBO is problematic get another brand or level. these guys can advise you. I can tell you DONT GET a MSI 990FXA-GD80 or any MSI MoBo.


there is 1 guy in there thread.. one guy.. that has the GD80 that begs to differ








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> Yeah, I won't touch MSI, pcChips or the other off brands. Its GigaByte, Asus, AsRock(?), and was XFX.
> I need advice @ this point. Please keep in mind I'm on extremely limited income so I can't go buy a $200 mb.
> Will Newegg take this mb back? I realize I'll have to pay for another first *sigh*


Asrock lower ends aren't that great so id skip them giga and ASUS seem to be the top runners at the moment

This one isn't too bad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873 especially if you do just a slight OC.. this board will handle 4.6-4.7. There is an open box on newegg too.

Microcent 5 bucks cheaper http://www.microcenter.com/product/398235/M5A97_R20_Socket_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard
and Directron http://www.directron.com/m5a97r20.html

DO NOT GET THE LE VERSION.

of course there are others out there but i think price/what you get that board will fit you pretty well.


----------



## d1nky

found a similar phasing list, always compare with this!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

@the guy above, whats the point in buying basically the same boards lol

check the phase design out in that spreadsheet AM3+

4+2 On the m5a97 r2, only difference with that and the m5a78l is heatsinks, which can be modded by yourself?!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah IMC is strong enough theres been a couple people that have done it i believe in this thread and a couple over in the sabertooth thread.. so these chips can take the beating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats funny is that when I OC'd my M5880v-EVO with my 1100T I used offset and didn't much have an issue.. I haven't tried it on these buggers yet however it is my weekend!


some can do 4 some 2 and some none @2400 i can do2 i can boot with 4 but have not been able to get it stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks for this.. really helpful but id liked to ask a question if i may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never used offset before, i always found the manual vcore best to use and it always stuck. Your post however has urged me on to finally try offset lol.
> 
> Its alright if i using lower clocks but im a bit confused.....the voltage it gives you that is the voltage you have to work from? Mine is something like 1.356 and doesnt change with a higher clock
> 
> so i wanted a 5ghz vcore i would just set the voltage to 0.144? if i was using a 1.5 vcore Just so i dont fry my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put it any way you feel, i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obv i must advise against going overboard....i got too many infractions to be able to advise this hehe


mine never goes up so i use offset from stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> With Offset Mode it does seem to increase depending on what you have the CPU Frequency at (FSB OC or just CPU Multi OC)
> 
> So 20xFSB 200 (4.0Ghz) will load as 1.32v or whatever your voltage is.
> 
> Changing to 25xFSB 200 without doing anything else and saving changes, when you get back into the BIOS the base voltage will have increased. Maybe 1.45v or something.
> 
> So just wanted to make anyone who wants to try it aware, that once you change your CPU frequency, you need to go back into the BIOS after to set your Offset.
> It might even set the voltage higher than you need for your OC. So in that case you can ask for a reduction under load.


see above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I did an 4.5 overclock using offset voltage last night. I had tried previously, but I couldn't get it stable without manually setting the voltage. These recent post gave me inspiration to try it again. It worked. I had my offset at like 0.068. That had my core was at 1.38 when running single threaded apps and brought it to like 1.37 under multi-threaded, when I ran Prime95. I saw it drop to 1.36 a couple of times. I ran Prime95 for 4 hours without errors. So I can't say it was 100% stable, but I bet it was. Are those reasonable voltages for 4.5 or could they be lower?
> 
> Also, I figured out a few days ago that I had the core and socket temps mixed up. Under Linux the core is temp1 a digital sensor under K10-temp and the socket is a themistor called temp1 under the it87 module. I had it backwards until I read something from one of the lm-sensors devs. The highest core temp I saw on the above mentioned Prime95 run was 44C, with the socket at 62C. I would say the core averaged around 40C for the run, since the temps I saw most were like 38C - 40C. I have no software to give the thermal stats over time (I might write something, if I can't find such utility.). I wonder how accurate the core temp is considering how wild the temperatures are at idle. Right now it reads 4.2C. Lol. Anyway, assuming the temperatures I read were accurate, I'm pretty happy with my cooling.
> 
> Here's a screenshot of Prime95 running under Linux with Gkrellm monitoring to the side. Not too fancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, did you no that it is possible to take screenshots from an ASUS BIOS? I bumped some key the other day(I think print screen) and it said I need a usb drive to save a screenshot. Useful.


voltage seems low to me.
also usb must be formated in fat32
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> d1nky i'm totally confused. What is the matter with this cpu/mb combo? I wasn't thinking of overcocking it much as I don't want to harm things, and have removed amd overdrive.
> the combo was recommended ( kinda ) by new egg. I JUST got everything so now is the time to change things if something is seriously wrong. I do plan on getting a good video card very shortly.
> and afaik the ram does have heatsink on it.


basically the ppl in the thread has said it just is not a good board with this cpu combo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Your MoBO is problematic get another brand or level. these guys can advise you. I can tell you DONT GET a MSI 990FXA-GD80 or any MSI MoBo.


Oh yes, no one wants to be burdened with results like these







All done on MSI boards


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://hwbot.org/submission/2309986_cssorkinmanocn_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_960t_be_15sec_250ms http://hwbot.org/submission/2319472_cssorkinmanocn_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_840_19sec_63ms http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2360881_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x6_1045t_4509_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2250589_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_athlon_64_fx_55_san_diego_3226.4_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2243485_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_305_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2322285_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr2_sdram_600.1_mhz


----------



## d1nky

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

look for phase at least 6+2 and heatsinked


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> found a similar phasing list, always compare with this!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
> 
> @the guy above, whats the point in buying basically the same boards lol
> 
> check the phase design out in that spreadsheet AM3+
> 
> 4+2 On the m5a97 r2, only difference with that and the m5a78l is heatsinks, which can be modded by yourself?!


and native 1866 ram support 970 chipset out of the box support for the FX (recommended to still update bios however less hassel)
Max mem supported (maybe later he wants to add more)
more usb ports and usb 3.0

in a nutshell a lot of features that would allow him to grow and even get a steamroller chip and still not be held back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh yes, no one wants to be burdened with results like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done on MSI boards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2309986_cssorkinmanocn_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_960t_be_15sec_250ms http://hwbot.org/submission/2319472_cssorkinmanocn_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_840_19sec_63ms http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2360881_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x6_1045t_4509_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2250589_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_athlon_64_fx_55_san_diego_3226.4_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2243485_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_305_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2322285_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr2_sdram_600.1_mhz


^^^^^^^^That is the 1 guy







(i had the GD65 and had a terrible time.. but even CSS agreed that it didn't have some features that helps with OC's)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
> 
> look for phase at least 6+2 and heatsinked


True however he is on a very limited budget so he is not going to have the option of much better cooling. in addition the price range of the 6+1 power phases go up and the one i linke is just about the best 4+1 phase out that.. and its solid


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and native 1866 ram support 970 chipset out of the box support for the FX (recommended to still update bios however less hassel)
> Max mem supported (maybe later he wants to add more)
> more usb ports and usb 3.0
> 
> in a nutshell a lot of features that would allow him to grow and even get a steamroller chip and still not be held back
> ^^^^^^^^That is the 1 guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True however he is on a very limited budget so he is not going to have the option of much better cooling. in addition the price range of the 6+1 power phases go up and the one i linke is just about the best 4+1 phase out that.. and its solid


again he started his first post about overclocking, and I forgotten what else. im saying for the price/upgrade do a little better.

like a fxa ud3, 990fx extreme4 or similar. if its for learning to overclock he doesn't want to have to deal with major vdroop/drop and offset this/that.

I asked these very questions a while back, with op's board and was told the same. plus I spoke to a guy with the asus evo, and he hated digivrms for overclocking, it would overvolt, voltage like was fluctuating like mad, and he got the extreme4.

Ive learnt its best to buy once than twice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and native 1866 ram support 970 chipset out of the box support for the FX (recommended to still update bios however less hassel)
> Max mem supported (maybe later he wants to add more)
> more usb ports and usb 3.0
> 
> in a nutshell a lot of features that would allow him to grow and even get a steamroller chip and still not be held back
> ^^^^^^^^That is the 1 guy


You can't really argue with results, can you????? 10 years + and close to 100 MSI builds, only 1 that is no longer running ( and not because I don't push them) and that one was not MSI's fault.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> again he started his first post about overclocking, and I forgotten what else. im saying for the price/upgrade do a little better.
> 
> like a fxa ud3, 990fx extreme4 or similar. if its for learning to overclock he doesn't want to have to deal with major vdroop/drop and offset this/that.
> 
> I asked these very questions a while back, with op's board and was told the same. plus I spoke to a guy with the asus evo, and he hated digivrms for overclocking, it would overvolt, voltage like was fluctuating like mad, and he got the extreme4.
> 
> Ive learnt its best to buy once than twice.


it comes with digi options in fact the BIOS setup is just like the Sabers... I have played around with the board and it really isn't a bad clocker its only when you get into the higher range of overclocking that it becomes a little tricky due to the 4+1

I agree with the ud3 I was just throwing out a suggestion.. however a lot of people also have had issues with the ud3 depending on what rev the get... which leads into a worse hassel if he gets a bad rev...... and as far as ASrock is concerned its a personal bias.. unless it is their topend flagship i just haven't seen a good quality.. could just be me


----------



## N6REJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> there is 1 guy in there thread.. one guy.. that has the GD80 that begs to differ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock lower ends aren't that great so id skip them giga and ASUS seem to be the top runners at the moment
> 
> This one isn't too bad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873 especially if you do just a slight OC.. this board will handle 4.6-4.7. There is an open box on newegg too.
> 
> Microcent 5 bucks cheaper http://www.microcenter.com/product/398235/M5A97_R20_Socket_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard
> and Directron http://www.directron.com/m5a97r20.html
> 
> DO NOT GET THE LE VERSION.
> 
> of course there are others out there but i think price/what you get that board will fit you pretty well.


Thanks F3ers, That mb is only $20 more then the what I paid for mine.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942
Here's what I bought http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=30308948 and I did buy everything separately. I'm returning the cooler, as the one that came with the cpu seems more then adequate. I paid $79 for the mb if that helps thing. I could use the money from the cooler towards a diff mb.
Oh, one feature of my current mb that I like and have already had trigger once is the surge protector.


----------



## d1nky

and tbh those low end asus boards look like crap! didn't realise people used 8 cores with 4+2 boards.....

I even have problems with this fatality, the voltage fluctuates like crazy. Not good for a high end mobo! but going from that M5A78L all I can say is wow! when I had the 4100 in it, it smashed overclocking on air and got me some good benches. even ocing the pcie lanes gave me shed loada points ha!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> Thanks F3ers, That mb is only $20 more then the what I paid for mine.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942
> Here's what I bought http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=30308948 and I did buy everything separately. I'm returning the cooler, as the one that came with the cpu seems more then adequate. I paid $79 for the mb if that helps thing. I could use the money from the cooler towards a diff mb.
> Oh, one feature of my current mb that I like and have already had trigger once is the surge protector.


and the stock one is like a jet engine and really not good for any overclocking 4.4 MAX and even then thats not a good intro to overclocking litterally takes 2 steps to get that (bump multi by 2 and adjust the voltage ever so slightly)

edit: if you can I would keep that cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> and tbh those low end asus boards look like crap! didn't realise people used 8 cores with 4+2 boards.....
> 
> I even have problems with this fatality, the voltage fluctuates like crazy. Not good for a high end mobo! but going from that M5A78L all I can say is wow! when I had the 4100 in it, it smashed overclocking on air and got me some good benches. even ocing the pcie lanes gave me shed loada points ha!


ASUS boards are pretty good.. if you can find one the M5A88v-EVO was rock solid i think it had a 8+1 phase on it too.. just the M5A78L not bad but is pretty much dated as in features.. TBH if he wasn't just getting into overclocking I would be in the position you are however for him to learn the one i suggested is a good starting place and has plenty of options to play around with and allow him to learn a lot with out being too limited


----------



## d1nky

whats prices of said boards over there?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> whats prices of said boards over there?


clarify?


----------



## d1nky

how much do the UD3, extreme4 etc cost in the US?

and depends how much the guy wants to spend.


----------



## Mega Man

omg guys so sick of intel trolls.
check out this thread.... kinda loosing meh cool over there
http://www.overclock.net/t/1387500/superbiiz-amd-fx-6300-114-shipped-fx-8320-154-shipped/0_100#
although side note looks like amd dropped their prices again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> how much do the UD3, extreme4 etc cost in the US?
> 
> and depends how much the guy wants to spend.


100-110ish

sabers and ud5s 170-180ish

crosshairs and ud7s almost 200 maybe a little over
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> omg guys so sick of intel trolls.
> check out this thread.... kinda loosing meh cool over there
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1387500/superbiiz-amd-fx-6300-114-shipped-fx-8320-154-shipped/0_100#
> although side note looks like amd dropped their prices again


yeah AMD dropped prices yesterday or day before and they released the 4350 and 6350 a couple days before that


----------



## ihatelolcats

all right guys got a small problem and looking for insight
a month or two ago i ran linpack (link from OP) at 4.4GHz and 1.416v for 10 runs. tonight i cant run it at 4.4 and 1.452v without error. same vrm settings
NB 2400 auto, ram 1600 1.55, CPU/NB 1.25
im just doing multi OC, which is the way i did it before.

any ideas?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> voltage seems low to me.
> also usb must be formated in fat32


Thanks. I thought the voltage might be higher than it needed to be. I'll probably try another Prime run with the same settings. If it passes, I'll just consider myself lucky. I was able to run Prime for over 6 hours at stock with my vcore at 1.25 and pass. It seemed low to me, but it is the bottom of the voltages listed in the AMD guide. I'm not sure if that's normal for this chip. Maybe I'm a lottery winner. lol

Oh yeah. I found out that I can't use Twinview with SLI under Linux. I can instead have a wide desktop spanning two XScreens with Xinerama, but it disables X features that I use. So a second 670 is out. I mainly wanted twice as many CUDA cores anyway. I can get that by using a Titan. When I can, I'll get one of those instead.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> all right guys got a small problem and looking for insight
> a month or two ago i ran linpack (link from OP) at 4.4GHz and 1.416v for 10 runs. tonight i cant run it at 4.4 and 1.452v without error. same vrm settings
> NB 2400 auto, ram 1600 1.55, CPU/NB 1.25
> im just doing multi OC, which is the way i did it before.
> 
> any ideas?


Heat a problem? Ambients are a lot higher than feb , march. What were your temps , then and now?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heat a problem? Ambients are a lot higher than feb , march. What were your temps , then and now?


herpa derp i think that is my issue with the 5.06 too ahahahhaha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> herpa derp i think that is my issue with the 5.06 too ahahahhaha


It's a real problem. LLC can make it worse, more heat- more resistance = board pushing more volts to stablize - at least that's what seems to happen .


----------



## ihatelolcats

i thpught it might be heat but its only at 45 or less. actually today is about as cold as february was where i live








I played around with it a little. if I use 220x20 it passes. good enough but I know for a fact I used 22x200 before so its puzzling. thanks for the advice


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh yes, no one wants to be burdened with results like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done on MSI boards
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2309986_cssorkinmanocn_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_960t_be_15sec_250ms http://hwbot.org/submission/2319472_cssorkinmanocn_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_840_19sec_63ms http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2360881_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x6_1045t_4509_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2250589_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_athlon_64_fx_55_san_diego_3226.4_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2243485_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_305_mhz http://hwbot.org/submission/2322285_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr2_sdram_600.1_mhz


Did you look at the volts for those. Yeah like I can afford to replace my CPU. The volts they ran were extremely high and well over what I would want to run. Fact is without LLC you have to set your voltage higher than voltage needed by an amount that puts you into to a range for increased chance of permanent damage. The voltage drop at 5.0+ is at min .08v and also factor in the voltage jumping around. Other boards would be a far better choice. Not saying this board is crap, but for OCing it is not the best and likely sitting 4th or 5th in rank for these 8350s.

EDIT Although my previous AMD boards were great. My 965BE was a beast and the 970gm-e51 worked well ( had a form of LLC on it).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Did you look at the volts for those. Yeah like I can afford to replace my CPU. The volts they ran were extremely high and well over what I would want to run. Fact is without LLC you have to set your voltage higher than voltage needed by an amount that puts you into to a range for increased chance of permanent damage. The voltage drop at 5.0+ is at min .08v and also factor in the voltage jumping around. Other boards would be a far better choice. Not saying this board is crap, but for OCing it is not the best and likely sitting 4th or 5th in rank for these 8350s.


While benching, I don't mess with powersaving features , so yes, they are a bit scarey for faint of heart. It was meant to demonstrate that these boards are very solid, as good as anything else out there for any application, with the only possible exception being the use of extreme cooling.
I posted examples of decent overclocks , across 4 sockets with a bunch of different combinations of chips and ram as examples.

Voltage without heat isn't that big of a threat ( within reason). I've been pushing these chips for a long time and haven't killed one or even noticably damaged one yet. But I do keep temps under control and I do use quality power supplies.

If you are getting more than .07 volts of droop then I would suspect something else is a problem.

All of those results on HWBOT are done with water cooling or less, the 840 results are done with STOCK AIR COOLING. That thing is amazing...lol

LLC makes people feel all warm and fuzzy because they can set the voltage lower and claim to be stable at that voltage . The reality is that a chip takes the same voltage at load to run stable at a given speed regardless of the board it sits on . To me, it is much riskier to have the board shove extra voltage to the chip when under a load than it is for me to compensate for the droop with a higher voltage at idle. Also, if you properly configure the GD-80 you can have it idle at low speed/voltage and have it ramp up both when under a load . If you are interested, I could post some settings.

The board is capable of much more than you seem to be allowing it to , that's not it's fault .


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> omg guys so sick of intel trolls.
> check out this thread.... kinda loosing meh cool over there
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1387500/superbiiz-amd-fx-6300-114-shipped-fx-8320-154-shipped/0_100#
> although side note looks like amd dropped their prices again


It's basically just Belial that's the problem. I don't know why he has this crusade going against the FX series, but it's more sad than anything, especially since he's trying to cite Microcenter prices to show how cheap Intel chips are, when 98% of people in America/Canada don't live anywhere near one. For most people, they won't even notice the difference. It's there, but without knowing how or where to look for it, it's not going to show up.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Your MoBO is problematic get another brand or level. these guys can advise you. I can tell you DONT GET a MSI 990FXA-GD80 or any MSI MoBo.


??? are you kidding....certainly not the best mobo manufacter but they are a few MSI boards able to do the job better than the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3(50€) N6REJ have....i have same kind of cheap Asus mobo (M5A78L LE) i payed 60€ for it.....i recently compared it to the cheaper MSI 760GM-P34 (41€) and big surprise , bench results with exact same hardware & settings are higher everywhere on the MSI with a phenom 1090t @ 3.8(1200pts in 3DM06 fe here +.+) and a [email protected] stock clock

i had lot of very nice MSI boards (K9N2Diamond,870AFuzion,NF-980-G65,990XA-GD55 and even a 990FXA-GD80....) and noone have die or fail....it s just unfair to tell to never buy their mobos,,depending on your budget and the use u want to do with the PC they sometimes can have the right product...

i didnt try the 990FXA-GD80 with a FX but with a 1090t @4.00ghz it was very close to the formulaV and certainly better than the GB 990FXA-UD7 rev1.0 and its horrible VDrop


----------



## circeseye

what about the asus evo v2.0. that one is a reasonable price and a great performer


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> ??? are you kidding....certainly not the best mobo manufacter but they are a few MSI boards able to do the job better than the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3(50€) N6REJ have....i have same kind of cheap Asus mobo (M5A78L LE) i payed 60€ for it.....i recently compared it to the cheaper MSI 760GM-P34 (41€) and big surprise , bench results with exact same hardware & settings are higher everywhere on the MSI with a phenom 1090t @ 3.8(1200pts in 3DM06 fe here +.+) and a [email protected] stock clock
> 
> i had lot of very nice MSI boards (K9N2Diamond,870AFuzion,NF-980-G65,990XA-GD55 and even a 990FXA-GD80....) and noone have die or fail....it s just unfair to tell to never buy their mobos,,depending on your budget and the use u want to do with the PC they sometimes can have the right product...
> 
> i didnt try the 990FXA-GD80 with a FX but with a 1090t @4.00ghz it was very close to the formulaV and certainly better than the GB 990FXA-UD7 rev1.0 and its horrible VDrop


I have both the GD-80 and the CHV-z , they are very good boards. Never had the chance to have a giga board, almost bought the UD-7 but the reviews on newegg ran me off.

I really like the NF980-G65's - I have 5 of them in service 24-7 at my place of business. Looks like you had some good one's too







.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have both the GD-80 and the CHV-z , they are very good boards. Never had the chance to have a giga board, almost bought the UD-7 but the reviews on newegg ran me off.
> 
> I really like the NF980-G65's - I have 5 of them in service 24-7 at my place of business. Looks like you had some good one's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's kind of pointless to take much stock in online reviews for a product. There's a high level of bias for most people to where they report a "flawless" experience if the thing worked as expected, or they report that the product is 100% garbage because the one they got was defective. And you can bet that people that are unsatisfied are far more likely to say something.


----------



## STW1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> While benching, I don't mess with powersaving features , so yes, they are a bit scarey for faint of heart. It was meant to demonstrate that these boards are very solid, as good as anything else out there for any application, with the only possible exception being the use of extreme cooling.
> I posted examples of decent overclocks , across 4 sockets with a bunch of different combinations of chips and ram as examples.
> 
> Voltage without heat isn't that big of a threat ( within reason). I've been pushing these chips for a long time and haven't killed one or even noticably damaged one yet. But I do keep temps under control and I do use quality power supplies.
> 
> If you are getting more than .07 volts of droop then I would suspect something else is a problem.
> 
> All of those results on HWBOT are done with water cooling or less, the 840 results are done with STOCK AIR COOLING. That thing is amazing...lol
> 
> LLC makes people feel all warm and fuzzy because they can set the voltage lower and claim to be stable at that voltage . The reality is that a chip takes the same voltage at load to run stable at a given speed regardless of the board it sits on . To me, it is much riskier to have the board shove extra voltage to the chip when under a load than it is for me to compensate for the droop with a higher voltage at idle. Also, if you properly configure the GD-80 you can have it idle at low speed/voltage and have it ramp up both when under a load . If you are interested, I could post some settings.
> 
> The board is capable of much more than you seem to be allowing it to , that's not it's fault .


I too have this board, and have no idea what all these problems are that everyone is talking about. I bought it because I was wanting to get the Bulldozer, but now thinking about Piledriver, or I might wait for Steamroller. The reason I went with the MSI 990 FXA-GD80 was because of all the research I did. There were allways problems with this or that with the other boards, and there were alot of them, and I never heard a lot about problems with the GD-80, mostly user error. I love this board, and have not had a problem with it yet. I know it isn't a Vishera in it yet, and I mean yet, but here is a shot of what I have been able to do with it on really my first build, and my first real attemts at overclocking, thanks to OVERCLOCK.net


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have both the GD-80 and the CHV-z , they are very good boards. Never had the chance to have a giga board, almost bought the UD-7 but the reviews on newegg ran me off.
> 
> I really like the NF980-G65's - I have 5 of them in service 24-7 at my place of business. Looks like you had some good one's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol...yeah the UD7 1.0 was my biggest disapointement with high end boards....no way to deal with the VDrop.....sad because it was one of the more eyecandy board i ve had in the hands...
agree about the NF980-G65's ...nice board, though i had to order mine in USA (not producted in FR) and to replace all the thermal pads Under the mobo cooling stuff to get decent températures (gain was 15°c)...
the more impressive was the 970A Fuzion....cheap,funky GFX options and the one which gave me the best results in OCing my 1090t...weird but true... haha

btw i m very impressed by the results u get on your old scooled non LLC board, good job, sometimes i wish i hadnt sold mine....honnestly


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's basically just Belial that's the problem. I don't know why he has this crusade going against the FX series, but it's more sad than anything, especially since he's trying to cite Microcenter prices to show how cheap Intel chips are, when 98% of people in America/Canada don't live anywhere near one. For most people, they won't even notice the difference. It's there, but without knowing how or where to look for it, it's not going to show up.


thanks for that i needed that. in a pm to me he said " i just want a discussion." then after a few 1 sentence pms with him he said " i reached out a hand, and you are being the aggressive one and i dont know why ( referring to the thread i linked )

so again thanks


----------



## d1nky

on the subject of that motherboard for the guy with the M5A78L M USB3.

what im getting at is if he want to overclock, the power phase design of the board is insufficient.

when overclocking, vrm protection makes the frequencies/voltage drop to below half. so you end up something like this at full load

core1- voltage 1.45 - 4600mhz
core2- voltage 0.9 - 3300mhz
core 3- voltage 1.45 - 4600mhz
core 4 - voltage 0.9 - 3300mhz

and so on...... the throttling makes the voltage unstable, and could potentially harm the cpu/mobo.

a decent motherboard with at least 6+2 phases 140w is needed. I highly recommend the 990fx extreme4

this is the best voltage line I could get with asus m5a78 board, I put heatsinks and a fan on the vrm. best overclock was about 4.8ghz







up to 5 for benches, but throttling still happened


btw I was testing voltages out NOT overclocking as you can see


----------



## p2mob

Morning!!! Up and early enjoying my weekend!

I have troubles overclocking my fx-8350. Please help this poor guy.

First let me tell ya my set up:

*Mobo:*ASUS M5A97 R2.0
*CPU:*AMD FX-8350
*CPU COOLING:* Corsair H110
*Memory:*G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB 2x8GB 1866mhz 10-11-10-30 1.5v
*GPU:*XFX Radeon 7950 Double D
*SSD*Samsung 830 128GB as system drive and 320GB WD.
*Case* CM storm Trooper

Now I cannot get the system to be stable. I believe there is some errors with my voltages and bios settings.
I stress test with OCCT and always get an erorr. My temps should be fine with the new H110 and a nice airflow in the case.

Also When stress testing with OCCT what settings should I use, Large data test? 64bit?

Heres what my bios looks like now.

Ai overclock tuner: Auto
CPU Ratio: 21.0
AMD Turbo technology: Disabled
CPU frequency: 200
PCI-e frequency: Auto
Memory frequency: 1866mhz 10.11.10.30 1.5v
CPU/NB frequency: Auto
HT Link speed: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto
EPU power saving: Disabled
CPU LLC: Enabled
CPU/NB LLC: Enabled

CPU Manual Voltage: 1.37500
CPU NB Manual Voltage: Auto (1.162v) <-seems low?
CPU VDDA: Auto (2.523v)
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
NB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)
NB HT Voltage: Auto (1.220v)
NB 1.8v voltage: Auto (1.800v)
SB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)

Core C6 State: Disabled
Cool n quiete: Disabled.
HPC mode: Disabled
APM master mode: Disabled.

Anybody see anything wrong with these settings? I should be able to get way higher overclocks with this CPU.


----------



## Durquavian

CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto --> off

Voltages can range from one setup to another. I agree that CPU-NB seems low but you have LLC enabled so that should compensate. Now hopefully someone else will give you real advice, but it seems Your NB at 1.800 seems real high.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto --> off
> 
> Voltages can range from one setup to another. I agree that CPU-NB seems low but you have LLC enabled so that should compensate. Now hopefully someone else will give you real advice, but it seems Your NB at 1.800 seems real high.


Thanks will try the spectrum off.
I have 2 different NB voltages

*NB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)*

*NB 1.8v voltage: Auto (1.800v)*

Also been stable for now but temps high..

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/beztytuuywk.jpg/


----------



## Durquavian

*The board is capable of much more than you seem to be allowing it to , that's not it's fault.* Well lets see, where to start. Bull! LLC will help keep the voltage fluctuation in check. I stated before I wasn't totally sure the droop was the real culprit. I would wager it is the voltage fluctuation the up and down. Seems that even when it drops by .08 or .06, if it stays at that number no problem. And my friend you are in the minority when it comes to this board. Look around not many have them compared to the competition. The board itself isn't total crap, for the most part it is a good board, but for OCing it is not a good choice, (Well with FX 8 cores I would guess 6 or 4 core may be just fine.

And don't worry I will figure this out. But if any one asks what board they should buy for a FX 8350 I will not recommend this board unless they have no desire to OC.


----------



## Durquavian

NB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)

NB 1.8v voltage: Auto (1.800v)

Again not an expert with your board, though I remember someone saying that same thing having 2 NB voltages. the 1.1v is like most. The 1.8v is the confusing one. If the board temp is good then there is prob not much to worry about.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Morning!!! Up and early enjoying my weekend!


Here's some changes for ya.

Ai overclock tuner: Auto - Manual
CPU Ratio: 21.0
AMD Turbo technology: Disabled
CPU frequency: 200
PCI-e frequency: Auto - 100
Memory frequency: 1866mhz 10.11.10.30 1.5v *Is this right for your Ram? 1866 @ 1.5v seems low unless it's Samsung Green*
CPU/NB frequency: Auto - 2200
HT Link speed: Auto - 2600
CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto - Disabled
EPU power saving: Disabled
CPU LLC: Enabled - Leave LLC settings on Auto
CPU/NB LLC: Enabled - Leave LLC settings on Auto

CPU Manual Voltage: 1.37500
CPU NB Manual Voltage: Auto (1.162v) <-seems low? - Voltage is ok. Can bump it to 1.25v to help with stability.
CPU VDDA: Auto (2.523v)
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v ? Correct for 1866Mhz?
NB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)
NB HT Voltage: Auto (1.220v)
NB 1.8v voltage: Auto (1.800v)
SB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)

Core C6 State: Disabled
Cool n quiete: Disabled.
HPC mode: Disabled - Enabled
APM master mode: Disabled.

*Your temps look ok. 62 on the Socket and 45 on the Core.

Found your Ram settings. 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v that should help with stability as well.*


----------



## Ashura

Leave those NB voltages alone.
CPU/NB voltage is what should be increased if you are overclocking the CPU/NB frequency(stock is 2200).
Leave it at stock. you could manually keep the CPU/NB V @ 1.2V or leave it on auto.

Follow this guide, Its excellent.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard#


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> But if any one asks what board they should buy for a FX 8350 I will not recommend this board *for very high/efficient overclocking*


Fixed!


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Here's some changes for ya.
> 
> Ai overclock tuner: Auto - Manual
> CPU Ratio: 21.0
> AMD Turbo technology: Disabled
> CPU frequency: 200
> PCI-e frequency: Auto - 100
> Memory frequency: 1866mhz 10.11.10.30 1.5v *Is this right for your Ram? 1866 @ 1.5v seems low unless it's Samsung Green*
> CPU/NB frequency: Auto - 2200
> HT Link speed: Auto - 2600
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto - Disabled
> EPU power saving: Disabled
> CPU LLC: Enabled - Leave LLC settings on Auto
> CPU/NB LLC: Enabled - Leave LLC settings on Auto
> 
> CPU Manual Voltage: 1.37500
> CPU NB Manual Voltage: Auto (1.162v) <-seems low? - Voltage is ok. Can bump it to 1.25v to help with stability.
> CPU VDDA: Auto (2.523v)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v ? Correct for 1866Mhz?
> NB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)
> NB HT Voltage: Auto (1.220v)
> NB 1.8v voltage: Auto (1.800v)
> SB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)
> 
> Core C6 State: Disabled
> Cool n quiete: Disabled.
> HPC mode: Disabled - Enabled
> APM master mode: Disabled.
> 
> *Your temps look ok. 62 on the Socket and 45 on the Core.
> 
> Found your Ram settings. 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v that should help with stability as well.*


Nice I really appreciate your help. Will try this in one sec and let you know how it works.

Yes ram was a little low. I heard that board was under voltaged but a bit anyway.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Fixed!


Yup I should have went with sabertooth 2.0 or V formula. maybe next month I can upgrade.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Here's some changes for ya.
> 
> Ai overclock tuner: Auto - Manual
> CPU Ratio: 21.0
> AMD Turbo technology: Disabled
> CPU frequency: 200
> PCI-e frequency: Auto - 100
> Memory frequency: 1866mhz 10.11.10.30 1.5v *Is this right for your Ram? 1866 @ 1.5v seems low unless it's Samsung Green*
> CPU/NB frequency: Auto - 2200
> HT Link speed: Auto - 2600
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto - Disabled
> EPU power saving: Disabled
> CPU LLC: Enabled - Leave LLC settings on Auto
> CPU/NB LLC: Enabled - Leave LLC settings on Auto
> 
> CPU Manual Voltage: 1.37500
> CPU NB Manual Voltage: Auto (1.162v) <-seems low? - Voltage is ok. Can bump it to 1.25v to help with stability.
> CPU VDDA: Auto (2.523v)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v ? Correct for 1866Mhz?
> NB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)
> NB HT Voltage: Auto (1.220v)
> NB 1.8v voltage: Auto (1.800v)
> SB Voltage: Auto (1.100v)
> 
> Core C6 State: Disabled
> Cool n quiete: Disabled.
> HPC mode: Disabled - Enabled
> APM master mode: Disabled.
> 
> *Your temps look ok. 62 on the Socket and 45 on the Core.
> 
> Found your Ram settings. 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v that should help with stability as well.*


The LLC seems to be working fine for him. Mine could be a faulty one.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Yup I should have went with sabertooth 2.0 or V formula. maybe next month I can upgrade.


Good choices, most would say get the V formula or the UD7 for best Overclocks.

If LLC is working fine, you could achieve 4.5~4.8Ghz with this board. Just keep your core & socket temps under control.
This board has got solid vrms, I've stressed this board @ 1.48v and it didn't throttle.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Found your Ram settings. 8-9-9-24 @ 1.6v that should help with stability as well. [/B]


Wont boot up with those timings and voltages. 1.55v and 10-11-10-30 is what they came factory with and Stress tested with memtest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> CPU/NB frequency: Auto - 2200
> HT Link speed: Auto - 2600


I dont even have such a choice for HT Link as 2600, it goes up to max 2400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Good choices, most would say get the V formula or the UD7 for best Overclocks.
> 
> If LLC is working fine, you could achieve 4.5~4.8Ghz with this board. Just keep your core & socket temps under control.
> This board has got solid vrms, I've stressed this board @ 1.48v and it didn't throttle.


What max safe temps should I be looking at for the core and socket? I have gotten it stable before @4.5ghz but the temps were a bit high of what I thought.

and Maybe I can lower my rams and increase the bus speed instead of the multi.


----------



## Ashura

Keep your HT link @ 2400. Its fine.

Max Core/Package Temp - 62C
Max Socket/CPU temp - 72C

Leave your memory settings on Auto for now, get your stable OC, then you can get your ram to run @ rated specs.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Wont boot up with those timings and voltages. 1.55v and 10-11-10-30 is what they came factory with and Stress tested with memtest.
> I dont even have such a choice for HT Link as 2600, it goes up to max 2400


Ok, must not be the same set of ram in your Rig Builder.

What BIOS version does your Board have?

Ignore my comment about LLC Auto if your board has working LLC. Seems about 7/10 don't have working LLC (only in the M5A97 platform)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol...yeah the UD7 1.0 was my biggest disapointement with high end boards....no way to deal with the VDrop.....sad because it was one of the more eyecandy board i ve had in the hands...
> agree about the NF980-G65's ...nice board, though i had to order mine in USA (not producted in FR) and to replace all the thermal pads Under the mobo cooling stuff to get decent températures (gain was 15°c)...
> the more impressive was the 970A Fuzion....cheap,funky GFX options and the one which gave me the best results in OCing my 1090t...weird but true... haha
> 
> btw i m very impressed by the results u get on your old scooled non LLC board, good job, sometimes i wish i hadnt sold mine....honnestly


I remember reading a review on the Fuzion board that had it as the best overclocking board they had tried in that socket, can't remember the site or I would link it. Someone had a new on listed on e-bay a while back and it almost got my money, would love to try one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *The board is capable of much more than you seem to be allowing it to , that's not it's fault.* Well lets see, where to start. Bull! LLC will help keep the voltage fluctuation in check. I stated before I wasn't totally sure the droop was the real culprit. I would wager it is the voltage fluctuation the up and down. Seems that even when it drops by .08 or .06, if it stays at that number no problem. And my friend you are in the minority when it comes to this board. Look around not many have them compared to the competition. The board itself isn't total crap, for the most part it is a good board, but for OCing it is not a good choice, (Well with FX 8 cores I would guess 6 or 4 core may be just fine.
> 
> And don't worry I will figure this out. But if any one asks what board they should buy for a FX 8350 I will not recommend this board unless they have no desire to OC.


And to that point , I provided a wealth of information proving otherwise, you choose not to accept it.

You seem to be fixated on the voltage fluctuation, all you really need to be concerned with is the lowest voltage it send to the chip at full load. It sets a "floor" at which you can work from on your oc.
My chips need about 1.41 volts at load to pass ibt @ 4.5 ghz . You should be able to set the voltage to 1.48 or so and be spot on at full load. The fluctuations from that floor are simply reflections of momentary lessening of the load on the chip. As for the high voltage at idle, well if you set up the bios and control center properly, it only sees that voltage for the very short period of time when it comes off a load as it crosses the threshold that triggers the power saving features.

One of the challenges the cheaper boards have is that the people who buy them, also tend to go cheaper on other components. Poor cooling, poor power supplies, generic ram etc. all of these things can hobble an overclock. In your case , you are at the limit of your cooling running 4.5 or 4.6 GHZ fully loaded in it's stock configuration at normal ambients. This would be true even if you had it on the queen mother of all boards.
How is your cooling project going btw?


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Keep your HT link @ 2400. Its fine.
> 
> Max Core/Package Temp - 62C
> Max Socket/CPU temp - 72C
> 
> Leave your memory settings on Auto for now, get your stable OC, then you can get your ram to run @ rated specs.


So I got it to pass 30min of OCCT on 4.4GHZ with HT at 2400 NB at 2200 and Auto ram which defaulted it to 1333mhz.

My temps were 65c max socket and 45c max core.

Can I raise the bus frequency even with my ht link at 2400? or do I have to lower it down?


----------



## bond32

I have reason to believe my power supply is to blame for some failed overclocks... Have the Rosewill Fortress 750, thought it was one of the better ones. Occasionally I get warnings from the asus monitor that the voltages from +3.3, vcore, +5v, and even +12v have dropped below acceptable levels. Going to return it, ordered the XFX black edition 850 which is a rebranded seasonic.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> So I got it to pass 30min of OCCT on 4.4GHZ with HT at 2400 NB at 2200 and Auto ram which defaulted it to 1333mhz.
> 
> My temps were 65c max socket and 45c max core.
> 
> Can I raise the bus frequency even with my ht link at 2400? or do I have to lower it down?


Your temps are excellent








You could use the stock amd heatsink fan to cool your VRMs, it should significantly reduce your socket temp.


Spoiler: ComputerRestore's guide



You can use the Stock CPU Cooler fan, with some double sided foam tape and either stick the fan to the case, or stick it to the Close Loop Cooler block, so that it is positioned blowing down over the VRM heatsink.




There isn't much gain from increasing your FSB. It would increase your HT link, CPU/NB & memory speed, but there isn't much(if any) performance gains from it .
I'd say stick to multi


----------



## p2mob

Good to hear, yeah unfortunately my AMD stock heatsink is in my 2nd rig cooling my x4 phenom II









Although Tiger Direct store is 20 min from my house, I might just have to take a cruze and get a nice speedy fan for the VRMs.

Yeah I thought I wouldn't have any gains in performance with bus, just wanted to double check.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Good to hear, yeah unfortunately my AMD stock heatsink is in my 2nd rig cooling my x4 phenom II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Tiger Direct store is 20 min from my house, I might just have to take a cruze and get a nice speedy fan for the VRMs.
> 
> Yeah I thought I wouldn't have any gains in performance with bus, just wanted to double check.


I am using this on my GD-80 rig http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116022
Fits pretty well over the heatsink on that board


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Good to hear, yeah unfortunately my AMD stock heatsink is in my 2nd rig cooling my x4 phenom II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Tiger Direct store is 20 min from my house, I might just have to take a cruze and get a nice speedy fan for the VRMs.
> 
> Yeah I thought I wouldn't have any gains in performance with bus, just wanted to double check.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using this on my GD-80 rig http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835116022
> Fits pretty well over the heatsink on that board
Click to expand...

Nice!.
Also check out Antec SpotCool
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044


----------



## p2mob

Thanks will deff be getting something like that. Will post pictures later on.


----------



## ComputerRestore

@ Ashura - Does your M5A97 R2.0 HTT not go over 2400Mhz either? I was going to say maybe since it doesn't support Crossfire, but it does support Crossfire.

Nevermind I found it. That board does only support 4800GT/s (2400*2) where as the M5A99X and higher supports 5200GT/s (2600*2)

I guess if you were running Crossfire on that board then it'd be worth it to up the FSB to push the HTT more, but otherwise no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have reason to believe my power supply is to blame for some failed overclocks... Have the Rosewill Fortress 750, thought it was one of the better ones. Occasionally I get warnings from the asus monitor that the voltages from +3.3, vcore, +5v, and even +12v have dropped below acceptable levels. Going to return it, ordered the XFX black edition 850 which is a rebranded seasonic.


Be wary of the readings that Asus Monitor gives. Occasionally I would get those warnings, as well as my CPU being 200 Celsius among other things. Sometimes it does it if Ram is unstable, but I find it pretty glitchy in general.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have reason to believe my power supply is to blame for some failed overclocks... Have the Rosewill Fortress 750, thought it was one of the better ones. Occasionally I get warnings from the asus monitor that the voltages from +3.3, vcore, +5v, and even +12v have dropped below acceptable levels. Going to return it, ordered the XFX black edition 850 which is a rebranded seasonic.


lol dont send it back because of asus monitor

IT ISNT YOUR PSU

Mine does the same with the asus suite. uninstall it









dont count on hwmonitor for voltages either as its always off. A better monitor is hwinfo64


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have reason to believe my power supply is to blame for some failed overclocks... Have the Rosewill Fortress 750, thought it was one of the better ones. Occasionally I get warnings from the asus monitor that the voltages from +3.3, vcore, +5v, and even +12v have dropped below acceptable levels. Going to return it, ordered the XFX black edition 850 which is a rebranded seasonic.


Single 12v rail at 62.5a (750w on the 12v rail).

You should be fine. There's certainly not a lack of power getting to the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @ Ashura - Does your M5A97 R2.0 HTT not go over 2400Mhz either? I was going to say maybe since it doesn't support Crossfire, but it does support Crossfire.
> 
> Nevermind I found it. That board does only support 4800GT/s (2400*2) where as the M5A99X and higher supports 5200GT/s (2600*2)
> 
> I guess if you were running Crossfire on that board then it'd be worth it to up the FSB to push the HTT more, but otherwise no.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have reason to believe my power supply is to blame for some failed overclocks... Have the Rosewill Fortress 750, thought it was one of the better ones. Occasionally I get warnings from the asus monitor that the voltages from +3.3, vcore, +5v, and even +12v have dropped below acceptable levels. Going to return it, ordered the XFX black edition 850 which is a rebranded seasonic.
> 
> 
> 
> Be wary of the readings that Asus Monitor gives. Occasionally I would get those warnings, as well as my CPU being 200 Celsius among other things. Sometimes it does it if Ram is unstable, but I find it pretty glitchy in general.
Click to expand...

It does support crossfire, but only by things like the 7990 and 690.

It has a PCI-e 2.0 x16 and x4. x4 isn't enough for any good GPU.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Nice!.
> Also check out Antec SpotCool
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/25017201.jpg/



Found a couple old fans decided to use







. Also used a couple 2 sided sticky pads, mounted to i/o panel and closed loop water cooling pump.


----------



## p2mob

@ 4.5ghz with 1.440vcore stable socket max temp 65c core max temp 50c. Either Way


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> @ 4.5ghz with 1.440vcore stable socket max temp 65c core max temp 50c. Either Way


could ya edit your previous post and hide the pictures in a spoiler pls lol

screens with huge pics arent good


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> could ya edit your previous post and hide the pictures in a spoiler pls lol
> 
> screens with huge pics arent good


Fixed! sorry bud!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Fixed! sorry bud!


No worries man and thanks n dont apologise lol....im amazed ya got them pics so big


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol dont send it back because of asus monitor
> 
> IT ISNT YOUR PSU
> 
> Mine does the same with the asus suite. uninstall it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont count on hwmonitor for voltages either as its always off. A better monitor is hwinfo64


Lol already in progress... I really would prefer a modular anyway with this case.


----------



## d1nky

the xfx psu's are a beast!! and heavy!! youll enjoy it!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Lol already in progress... I really would prefer a modular anyway with this case.


aye modular ones are better. which one you getting?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye modular ones are better. which one you getting?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B88Z0LM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Yeah I am pretty excited. Seeing a lot of good things about it. From the start I wasn't happy with this rosewill despite the good price and reviews. I've tried 3 different video cards on it and every single one has coil whine that is almost unbearable.

The cables on the rosewill are pretty standard. I ended out ordering 2 pcie solid black sleeved and one atx connector sleeved, by the time all that plus the cost of the rosewill it's about the same as the xfx. So not really loosing any money for a better psu as the cables that it comes with are much better quality.


----------



## Durquavian

My cooling project is a success. So heat isn't an issue. Still experimenting with clocks. 4.6ghz is easy and can be met in a number of diff ways, fsb or multi and both. Everything over is being a pain. I will figure it out. Doesn't change my opinion of the board, or rather MSI bios. They acknowledged the issue with Visheras mostly the 8350. But still say I am not overly impressed.


----------



## Durquavian

My cooling project is a success. So heat isn't an issue. Still experimenting with clocks. 4.6ghz is easy and can be met in a number of diff ways, fsb or multi and both. Everything over is being a pain. I will figure it out. Doesn't change my opinion of the board, or rather MSI bios. They acknowledged the issue with Visheras mostly the 8350. But still say I am not overly impressed.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> Thanks F3ers, That mb is only $20 more then the what I paid for mine.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942
> Here's what I bought http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=30308948 and I did buy everything separately. I'm returning the cooler, as the one that came with the cpu seems more then adequate. I paid $79 for the mb if that helps thing. I could use the money from the cooler towards a diff mb.
> Oh, one feature of my current mb that I like and have already had trigger once is the surge protector.


Stock cooler on 8320 wont get you far. That's what I'm using at the moment and run 4Ghz 24/7. I can get 4.2 Ghz but the cooler gets pretty loud during stress testing.

I do plan on a custom loop but gotta wait till more $$ comes in.

As a side note. I can't speak from experience but have seen several people on OCN get decent overclocks with the budget cooler Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO it usually goes for around $30.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B88Z0LM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Yeah I am pretty excited. Seeing a lot of good things about it. From the start I wasn't happy with this rosewill despite the good price and reviews. I've tried 3 different video cards on it and every single one has coil whine that is almost unbearable.
> 
> The cables on the rosewill are pretty standard. I ended out ordering 2 pcie solid black sleeved and one atx connector sleeved, by the time all that plus the cost of the rosewill it's about the same as the xfx. So not really loosing any money for a better psu as the cables that it comes with are much better quality.


Not bad at all, though im not sure about the plastic cables lol shame they not sleeved like the atx one

i know....im too picky lol


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not bad at all, though im not sure about the plastic cables lol shame they not sleeved like the atx one
> 
> i know....im too picky lol


Oh I agree. But in my haf xb case only the connector is really visible, so as long as they are black I think I will be ok with them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh I agree. But in my haf xb case only the connector is really visible, so as long as they are black I think I will be ok with them.


Aye you will be lol. I cant see any of my cables so doesnt really matter i suppose

but i know its there









Could always try sleeving own i suppose but i know im crap at stuff like that.

would have to get the other half to do it


----------



## Rangerjr1

#Swagyolo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Yup I should have went with sabertooth 2.0 or V formula. maybe next month I can upgrade.


a portion of the issue with the board you have is the 4+1 phase.. as i had stated last night its good for beginner OCers and only becomes an issue with higher clocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I remember reading a review on the Fuzion board that had it as the best overclocking board they had tried in that socket, can't remember the site or I would link it. Someone had a new on listed on e-bay a while back and it almost got my money, would love to try one.
> And to that point , I provided a wealth of information proving otherwise, you choose not to accept it.


I had the Fuzion and I loved it.. my only issue with is is that it fried and blew my PSU or the other way around thats when I switched to the M5A88v-EVO but i also had gotten a floor showcase model so it may have had damage before I even did anything with it but still lasted 7 months haha.. If i had the chance again i would like to play with it.. however its getting dated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Stock cooler on 8320 wont get you far. That's what I'm using at the moment and run 4Ghz 24/7. I can get 4.2 Ghz but the cooler gets pretty loud during stress testing.
> 
> I do plan on a custom loop but gotta wait till more $$ comes in.
> 
> As a side note. I can't speak from experience but have seen several people on OCN get decent overclocks with the budget cooler Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO it usually goes for around $30.


the evo wouldn't be a bad option for him.. but he will see a limit and eventually would need to upgrade further.. but he is on a budget.. however newegg has a restocking fee and that really wouldn't be saving him money in the long run personally i think he should keep his cooler, he already has gotten it.

On a side note i wonder when they will start putting active cooling on VRM and NB heatsinks stock


----------



## bond32

Would windows just straight freezing, seemingly completely random, indicate low cpu voltage? Or thermal issue? Still trying to get over 4.9 ghz, vcore is at 1.548, and thermals seem fine. However randomly I get freezes. These can happen when browsing, playing a game after a few hours, or even yesterday I left my pc on to idle when I went to class. Nothing was running but came back to find it had froze. Of course I can't get prime or ibt stable so I probably am at a limit but just curious if it may be another issue.

I can run benchmarks and games fine. Just this random freezing I need to figure out...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Would windows just straight freezing, seemingly completely random, indicate low cpu voltage? Or thermal issue? Still trying to get over 4.9 ghz, vcore is at 1.548, and thermals seem fine. However randomly I get freezes. These can happen when browsing, playing a game after a few hours, or even yesterday I left my pc on to idle when I went to class. Nothing was running but came back to find it had froze. Of course I can't get prime or ibt stable so I probably am at a limit but just curious if it may be another issue.
> 
> I can run benchmarks and games fine. Just this random freezing I need to figure out...


ya could try upping cpu/nb voltage see if it makes a difference...sometimes it does


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Would windows just straight freezing, seemingly completely random, indicate low cpu voltage? Or thermal issue? Still trying to get over 4.9 ghz, vcore is at 1.548, and thermals seem fine. However randomly I get freezes. These can happen when browsing, playing a game after a few hours, or even yesterday I left my pc on to idle when I went to class. Nothing was running but came back to find it had froze. Of course I can't get prime or ibt stable so I probably am at a limit but just curious if it may be another issue.
> 
> I can run benchmarks and games fine. Just this random freezing I need to figure out...


low voltage.. somewhere if the only thing you have done is multi then yeah cpu.. however it could be other things having low voltage too if you did more than just raise the multi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ya could try upping cpu/nb voltage see if it makes a difference...sometimes it does


beat me by 15 seconds haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> beat me by 15 seconds haha


i must have faster internet


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i must have faster internet


Im getting 50Mb/s soooooooo if you are thats a tough one to beat and i have 7ms latency


----------



## webhito

Hey fellas, S'mee again, just wanted to thank you once again for all the assistance, I have not run into temperature issues ever since receiving help from here. I gave up with firefox and the scroll lag I was getting and ended up using chrome, problem solved. Gaming wise its awesome, thought my i3 was faster but just proved myself wrong lol.

If f I ever end up deciding to overclock this sucker I sure will drop by.

Gracias!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im getting 50Mb/s soooooooo if you are thats a tough one to beat and i have 7ms latency


Nice!!! bet that costs a fair bit?

i get 100mb broadband which gives me 12.5mb/s so yes you kick my butt broadband wise


----------



## bond32

I have tried upping the CPUNB, need to try again. I am running an experiment, just have my h100i rad outside my case with 4 fans on it. Just want to see for fun what happens lol. May even load my case up with fans to find what the absolute max OC I can do for both cpu and my 660 ti.

Ill set the CPUNB up. Have you guys had success increasing other voltages, specifically the NB itself? I hear mixed about it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hey fellas, S'mee again, just wanted to thank you once again for all the assistance, I have not run into temperature issues ever since receiving help from here. I gave up with firefox and the scroll lag I was getting and ended up using chrome, problem solved. Gaming wise its awesome, thought my i3 was faster but just proved myself wrong lol.
> 
> If f I ever end up deciding to overclock this sucker I sure will drop by.
> 
> Gracias!


Nice to hear man, the bug will bite soon. See ya in 2 months


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have tried upping the CPUNB, need to try again. I am running an experiment, just have my h100i rad outside my case with 4 fans on it. Just want to see for fun what happens lol. May even load my case up with fans to find what the absolute max OC I can do for both cpu and my 660 ti.
> 
> Ill set the CPUNB up. Have you guys had success increasing other voltages, specifically the NB itself? I hear mixed about it.


No need to fella...honestly dont fret about nb volts

main ones cpu cpu/nb, dram and vdda if on giga's


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have tried upping the CPUNB, need to try again. I am running an experiment, just have my h100i rad outside my case with 4 fans on it. Just want to see for fun what happens lol. May even load my case up with fans to find what the absolute max OC I can do for both cpu and my 660 ti.
> 
> Ill set the CPUNB up. Have you guys had success increasing other voltages, specifically the NB itself? I hear mixed about it.


yes i did with no problems at all, i have it running at 2510 with voltage of 1.46 it give me some points in 3dmark11 but i did not feel any difference really in games or other applications yet.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice!!! bet that costs a fair bit?
> 
> i get 100mb broadband which gives me 12.5mb/s so yes you kick my butt broadband wise


I have it bundled with tv so i think i only pay 30/month for it reg price is 60ish i think usd so whatever that is in pounds


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have it bundled with tv so i think i only pay 30/month for it reg price is 60ish i think usd so whatever that is in pounds


hmmmm and you get 50mb/s speed on your downloads?

Jesus we in the UK get screwed big time


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmmm and you get 50mb/s speed on your downloads?
> 
> Jesus we in the UK get screwed big time


i have 60mb internet and i get speeds up to 7.2mb/s


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes i did with no problems at all, i have it running at 2510 with voltage of 1.46 it give me some points in 3dmark11 but i did not feel any difference really in games or other applications yet.


Hey man, I saw your 3dmark11 score a while back, good stuff. Care to share your clock speeds for your 660? Or just PM me. Also my setup is very close to yours, however your physics score is wayyyy higher than my best. Any ideas why? This is running the CPU at 5017 MHz, ram at 2133 9-10-10-30.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im getting 50Mb/s soooooooo if you are thats a tough one to beat and i have 7ms latency


My internet is 75 Mb/sec.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hey man, I saw your 3dmark11 score a while back, good stuff. Care to share your clock speeds for your 660? Or just PM me. Also my setup is very close to yours, however your physics score is wayyyy higher than my best. Any ideas why? This is running the CPU at 5017 MHz, ram at 2133 9-10-10-30.


thnx dude









ye no problem i set my CPUNB to 251 X20 is 5020 on the CPU and NB to 2510 at 1.46 volts, some say little high but it does not get any hot and u have a fan blowing on my VRM and NB so it is nice and cool.

also if u want some good performance and some points in 3Dmark11 up the HT link a bit, i set mine to 2750 and i get some significant increase in performance and points.

Voltage of my RAM is 1.65 and timings are 9-10-10-28 speed is at 2341

It really was a pain to find my sweet spot and get decent timings and good temps so u can't copy my settings i guess because RAM CPU and Motherboards are never the same.

good luck


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hey man, I saw your 3dmark11 score a while back, good stuff. Care to share your clock speeds for your 660? Or just PM me. Also my setup is very close to yours, however your physics score is wayyyy higher than my best. Any ideas why? This is running the CPU at 5017 MHz, ram at 2133 9-10-10-30.


I got 2 660tis with modded bios. my clock speed is 1267









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My internet is 75 Mb/sec.


Dude ya killing me...but are we on same wavelength here.....do u get 75mb/s as thats what it shows when u downloading.

Or you saying its 75mb Broadband lol


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's kind of pointless to take much stock in online reviews for a product. There's a high level of bias for most people to where they report a "flawless" experience if the thing worked as expected, or they report that the product is 100% garbage because the one they got was defective. And you can bet that people that are unsatisfied are far more likely to say something.


That's the same exact conclusion that I have come too during my last build. Anytime I was ready to make a decision on a product I read the reviews and got scarred off. Granted, people do get defective products and are the ones most likely to complain.

So I look for features, reputation and ask on OCN. It has helped me a lot.


----------



## hurricane28

@Bond32

i saw u have the same cooler like me, i have it mounted in the top of my Corsair obsidian 650D in push pull with the standard corsair fans and the temps are amazingly low with those fans to be honest.

they make quite a noise but i have them connected to my fan controller so if i am not doing anything i set them to half the speed and i don't even hear them.

but i am still looking for some nice looking good silent fans but i did not found any better performing fans for my cooler yet but i do not quit looking.

also i noticed the room temperature is the most important factor for good temps because if u are in a hot room they only move hot air so it does not matter what fans u have they move hot air.

when i am benchmarking i have my windows open so the PC get some good fresh cold air.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I got 2 660tis with modded bios. my clock speed is 1267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ya killing me...but are we on same wavelength here.....do u get 75mb/s as thats what it shows when u downloading.
> 
> Or you saying its 75mb Broadband lol


what is your score with single 660 TI?

and did the modded bios give u some improvements?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I got 2 660tis with modded bios. my clock speed is 1267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ya killing me...but are we on same wavelength here.....do u get 75mb/s as thats what it shows when u downloading.
> 
> Or you saying its 75mb Broadband lol


yeah, you have already made me cry about not being able to order a second once thank you very much...

I was actually able to get +150 out of the core on my msi. Started using AB 2.2.3 and I was able to get a little extra voltage.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thnx dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ye no problem i set my CPUNB to 251 X20 is 5020 on the CPU and NB to 2510 at 1.46 volts, some say little high but it does not get any hot and u have a fan blowing on my VRM and NB so it is nice and cool.
> 
> also if u want some good performance and some points in 3Dmark11 up the HT link a bit, i set mine to 2750 and i get some significant increase in performance and points.
> 
> Voltage of my RAM is 1.65 and timings are 9-10-10-28 speed is at 2341
> 
> It really was a pain to find my sweet spot and get decent timings and good temps so u can't copy my settings i guess because RAM CPU and Motherboards are never the same.
> 
> good luck


besides what you are referenceing as CPUNB is actually FSB you are doing what I did


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what is your score with single 660 TI?
> 
> and did the modded bios give u some improvements?


Dont know exact score with single card, but i know i couldnt beat your PE was something like 9800, as you know lol

Yeah some improvement with a modded bios enabled me to overclock the cards as one of them was a bad overclocker, now it performs better and at same clock as the other one


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dont know exact score with single card, but i know i couldnt beat your PE was something like 9800, as you know lol
> 
> Yeah some improvement with a modded bios enabled me to overclock the cards as one of them was a bad overclocker, now it performs better and at same clock as the other one


I have my 460's with modded BIOS but i need to get them under water if I want to push them to their limits... im hitting the limit on the temps >< .

then again.. if i can scrounge the money I might was well buy a next gen vid card and have more performance with one card than 2


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dont know exact score with single card, but i know i couldnt beat your PE was something like 9800, as you know lol
> 
> Yeah some improvement with a modded bios enabled me to overclock the cards as one of them was a bad overclocker, now it performs better and at same clock as the other one


ah okay, i forgot LOL

o well i haven't have the best overclock some people manage to get around 11000 graphic score i don't know how but they did.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> besides what you are referenceing as CPUNB is actually FSB you are doing what I did


haha OMG yes u are right, stupid of me LOL

i mean 251 FSB yes


----------



## bond32

Well my vantage score went up... http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4684621





My OCD is about to eat me alive... Will have to clean these wires up asap lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha OMG yes u are right, stupid of me LOL
> 
> i mean 251 FSB yes


which kind of brings me to a conclusion.. for the most part having unlocked mulipliers doesn't mean too much.. it helps if you just want to OC the chip i get that but then again it allows you to have more options.. hrmm not really knowing where im going with that but hey i wanted to say it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have my 460's with modded BIOS but i need to get them under water if I want to push them to their limits... im hitting the limit on the temps >< .
> 
> then again.. if i can scrounge the money I might was well buy a next gen vid card and have more performance with one card than 2


Aye i know what ya mean......i only bought the second 660 ti cause the scaling was great with 2 cards.

I dont even game much but i still had to buy a second card









it was the logical choice in what else pc wise i could spend my money on lol

how much you thinking of saving up


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye i know what ya mean......i only bought the second 660 ti cause the scaling was great with 2 cards.
> 
> I dont even game much but i still had to buy a second card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the logical choice in what else pc wise i could spend my money on lol
> 
> how much you thinking of saving up


if things go well then hopefully enough to get a flagship card.. the elitist in me >< lol but most likely will settle for a 770 or the mid range 8000 series.. not too sure of the route i want to go. and not sure if it matters much do you get a boost with having an AMD GPU and AMD CPU or is it null?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> if things go well then hopefully enough to get a flagship card.. the elitist in me >< lol but most likely will settle for a 770 or the mid range 8000 series.. not too sure of the route i want to go. and not sure if it matters much do you get a boost with having an AMD GPU and AMD CPU or is it null?


nah don't think so or everyone will be buying amd


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I see you have 1.46v on cpu-NB. It would be nice if they gave volt ranges. Saw 1.35 max some where. Maybe test some with that.
What controls fsb? NB? At least that is what I thought. See having a description of mobo parts and functions would help alot. Just love the guessing game.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Nah it depends on your provider - if you go with one of the big guys you gonna get screwed cos they oversubscribe their networks. I am guessing you are with Virgin, which quite frankly has major contention issues. The only big one worth going with is BT Fibre - other than that stick to the small suppliers like Zen - they actually upgrade their networks before they are 2000:1 contention.
> 
> Paladine


only can go virgin for cable sadly...if there was more competition prices would plummet









BT are crap for me live too far from exchange and rest would be coming down the same Bt line so be the same slow speed

i like having a big download speed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well my vantage score went up... http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4684621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OCD is about to eat me alive... Will have to clean these wires up asap lol


kinda high score in there LOL

what is the difference between 3Dmark vantage and 3Dmark11?

and yes u need to clean that cables LOL


----------



## Durquavian

They did some testing AMD/Nvidia and found the CPU had a little impact as far as mating with AMD or Intell. Whole discussion came after a few of the Intel favor sites posted damning reviews of AMD gpus. Also it was discovered when some benchers did real unbiased testing of the 8350.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> which kind of brings me to a conclusion.. for the most part having unlocked mulipliers doesn't mean too much.. it helps if you just want to OC the chip i get that but then again it allows you to have more options.. hrmm not really knowing where im going with that but hey i wanted to say it


yes well u can overclock the CPU with only the multiplier of course but i wanted to OC the RAM too and than u need to OC the FSB, also it gives more stability than just upper the multipliers and voltages.


----------



## bond32

Ok so literally, all I did was bump the HT multi up by one so it is now running at 3082 mhz... score in 3dmark11 went up 100 points or so.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6520423

3dmark vantage is a directx10 benchmark, 3dmark11 is dx11.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> They did some testing AMD/Nvidia and found the CPU had a little impact as far as mating with AMD or Intell. Whole discussion came after a few of the Intel favor sites posted damning reviews of AMD gpus. Also it was discovered when some benchers did real unbiased testing of the 8350.


yes well those people who did some stupid unbiased tests are INTEL fan boys so we should not care about that









also i like NVIDIA more than AMD cards they are like an more all rounder than AMD cards because of their CUDA cores and advanced physX.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Ok so literally, all I did was bump the HT multi up by one so it is now running at 3082 mhz... score in 3dmark11 went up 100 points or so.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6520423
> 
> 3dmark vantage is a directx10 benchmark, 3dmark11 is dx11.


aha okay.

Good score dude









OC the RAM some more and HT link and look out for the temps u getting on the card and CPU


----------



## Durquavian

you do realize that opencl is the direction things are going. Cuda is fading. NVIDIA is great, don't get me wrong, just love when people act like one is superior to the other.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> you do realize that opencl is the direction things are going. Cuda is fading. NVIDIA is great, don't get me wrong, just love when people act like one is superior to the other.


i went nvidia as i was lied to by the pc store staff







i was a naab then









though i dont doubt my cards are great for the price(im happy) i would prefer to go amd route now with the 7970's


----------



## Durquavian

The 7970 is the top single slot reasonably priced (we all know about the titan)


----------



## hurricane28

o well i am happy with nvidia for now and maybe i go to amd some day,

i am not a fan boy but for now i like nvidia better









i would love to get my hands on a Titan card but to me that too much money for just an graphics card.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The 7970 is the top single slot reasonably priced (we all know about the titan)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> o well i am happy with nvidia for now and maybe i go to amd some day,
> 
> i am not a fan boy but for now i like nvidia better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to get my hands on a Titan card but to me that too much money for just an graphics card.


Personally i think that the Titan is overpriced


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Personally i think that the Titan is overpriced


yes it is but i really love that card the way it looks and performs i like it all


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My cooling project is a success. So heat isn't an issue. Still experimenting with clocks. 4.6ghz is easy and can be met in a number of diff ways, fsb or multi and both. Everything over is being a pain. I will figure it out. Doesn't change my opinion of the board, or rather MSI bios. They acknowledged the issue with Visheras mostly the 8350. But still say I am not overly impressed.


Let's see some before and after screenies of the effectiveness of your cooling project , c'mon man quit keepin' secrets







.


----------



## N6REJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> on the subject of that motherboard for the guy with the M5A78L M USB3.
> 
> what im getting at is if he want to overclock, the power phase design of the board is insufficient.
> 
> when overclocking, vrm protection makes the frequencies/voltage drop to below half. so you end up something like this at full load
> 
> core1- voltage 1.45 - 4600mhz
> core2- voltage 0.9 - 3300mhz
> core 3- voltage 1.45 - 4600mhz
> core 4 - voltage 0.9 - 3300mhz
> 
> and so on...... the throttling makes the voltage unstable, and could potentially harm the cpu/mobo.
> 
> a decent motherboard with at least 6+2 phases 140w is needed. I highly recommend the 990fx extreme4
> 
> this is the best voltage line I could get with asus m5a78 board, I put heatsinks and a fan on the vrm. best overclock was about 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up to 5 for benches, but throttling still happened
> 
> 
> btw I was testing voltages out NOT overclocking as you can see


could I get to 3.8 or 4 with what I have? Will I notice it much? I do alot of gaming and camtasia studio video creation & photoshop cs5


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> could I get to 3.8 or 4 with what I have? Will I notice it much? I do alot of gaming and camtasia studio video creation & photoshop cs5


Video and photoshop can notice the diff. Depends how patient you are. Seems it matters a few seconds in most benchmarks.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Let's see some before and after screenies of the effectiveness of your cooling project , c'mon man quit keepin' secrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry don't want to give away the build until I know I cant sell it. But Ill give stats till the cows come home.







Dropped same load test temp 15C min ( that is why I say OCing is free from temp limitations). There are a lot of advantages to the new setup which hopefully I will be able to disclose soon. Temp reduction is just one, and honestly may be the least impressive attribute/effect. I am loving it and am real impressed.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmmm and you get 50mb/s speed on your downloads?
> 
> Jesus we in the UK get screwed big time


Don't feel bad. I live so far out in the middle of nowhere in the US, that I had to get Hughesnet satellite. It's over $100 a month. It's supposed to go up 15mb/s. I'm lucky to see 1.5. Online gaming is out. I see like 700ms pings at best. Yeah, I'm getting raped. At least getting screwed is consensual However, I do love being able to work in such a remote location.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sorry don't want to give away the build until I know I cant sell it. But Ill give stats till the cows come home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped same load test temp 15C min ( that is why I say OCing is free from temp limitations). There are a lot of advantages to the new setup which hopefully I will be able to disclose soon. Temp reduction is just one, and honestly may be the least impressive attribute/effect. I am loving it and am real impressed.


He dont want blueprints....just some screenshots lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Don't feel bad. I live so far out in the middle of nowhere in the US, that I had to get Hughesnet satellite. It's over $100 a month. It's supposed to go up 15mb/s. I'm lucky to see 1.5. Online gaming is out. I see like 700ms pings at best. Yeah, I'm getting raped. At least getting screwed is consensual However, I do love being able to work in such a remote location.


we actually had our wires crossed, fear n I lol but damn you got it bad







id love the remote location too, id just make sure there was decent broadband first


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> He dont want blueprints....just some screenshots lol
> we actually had our wires crossed, fear n I lol but damn you got it bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id love the remote location too, id just make sure there was decent broadband first


yeah hughsnett is just above dialup







it kinda sucks..

Gert is getting 100Mb/s down and i am getting 50. Which equates to 12MB/s for him and 6-7MB/s for me but I get double the up as him


----------



## FunkyPresident

Bandwidth like that makes me miss the city, just a little. I seriously feel bad for the UPS man when he has to brings me parts, but he assures me that he is paid by the minute. lol


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Don't feel bad. I live so far out in the middle of nowhere in the US, that I had to get Hughesnet satellite. It's over $100 a month. It's supposed to go up 15mb/s. I'm lucky to see 1.5. Online gaming is out. I see like 700ms pings at best. Yeah, I'm getting raped. At least getting screwed is consensual However, I do love being able to work in such a remote location.


Lol....

We pay $30/mo for 20 mbit down, and 2 up. And I thought that was bad.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Ouch...I pay $70 a month for 100 Mb/s up and down, and it actually goes a bit over that, I can generally gold 13.5 MB/s steady for downloads, with peaks over 14. I'm pretty happy with the speeds I get here.


----------



## Durquavian

ok got 4.7 stable. Well IBTstable
No time for full tests, wanna see how high I can get.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> ok got 4.7 stable. Well IBTstable
> No time for full tests, wanna see how high I can get.


YOU CAN DOOO EET!


----------



## Durquavian

Taking forever. By the way, anyone else had the issue: upping fsb disabling the ability to type in search bar in IE? Running fsb clocks 1mhz at a time.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Taking forever. By the way, anyone else had the issue: upping fsb disabling the ability to type in search bar in IE? Running fsb clocks 1mhz at a time.


1st issue its IE second more voltage is needed?


----------



## Durquavian

I added to to the SB but ill worry about it later.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I added to to the SB but ill worry about it later.


if you are abler to type everywhere else then i don't think that itd be an issue with the south bridge in fact I have my fsb up to 251 and don't really have to adjust that.. however that points more to a cpu voltage


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> if you are abler to type everywhere else then i don't think that itd be an issue with the south bridge in fact I have my fsb up to 251 and don't really have to adjust that.. however that points more to a cpu voltage


it has only ever done that when I used fsb to OC. Wierd I know. Anyway 4.796 stable. Almost 4.8


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

kinda makes me wish I had gotten the GD80 instead of the GD65 at first.. the 65 had stability issues..


----------



## OverclockerFox

My 8350 is completely* stable, I've just been putting off running stability testers till now. I can tend to be lazy, so I give up easy when trying to look around to make a list of what programs to use. Could anyone suggest a list of them, in a non-sarcastic way, so I could put myself on the spreadsheet on the first page?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> My 8350 is completely* stable, I've just been putting off running stability testers till now. I can tend to be lazy, so I give up easy when trying to look around to make a list of what programs to use. Could anyone suggest a list of them, in a non-sarcastic way, so I could put myself on the spreadsheet on the first page?


WELLL WELLL WELLL he is back! haha!

In OP there is the IBT with AVX linpack then theres OCCT and Sandra has a good one too.. there is Prime but i think you were around for that debate


----------



## Durquavian

well the fsb OC does some weird stuff to IE. Cant see typing in search bar, apparently it types you just don't see it. Tried loading OCN and web pages sometimes loaded and logging in wouldn't work. Youd think the pci-e speed was changed but I leave mine set to 100mhz in the bios.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> well the fsb OC does some weird stuff to IE. Cant see typing in search bar, apparently it types you just don't see it. Tried loading OCN and web pages sometimes loaded and logging in wouldn't work. Youd think the pci-e speed was changed but I leave mine set to 100mhz in the bios.


Is it only ie? Thus still seems like a lack of voltage somewhere..


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is it only ie? Thus still seems like a lack of voltage somewhere..


I know but oddly right now seems fine. Went back out and turned on C&Q.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I know but oddly right now seems fine. Went back out and turned on C&Q.


And its passing stress testes?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I know but oddly right now seems fine. Went back out and turned on C&Q.


Delete


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I know but oddly right now seems fine. Went back out and turned on C&Q.


Delete


----------



## Durquavian

IBT for now. Gonna reprep for 4.6 with fsb and test more intensely.


----------



## Durquavian

Yeah fsb is not playing well with others. Gonna go back to my straight up multi


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto --> off
> 
> Voltages can range from one setup to another. I agree that CPU-NB seems low but you have LLC enabled so that should compensate. Now hopefully someone else will give you real advice, but it seems Your NB at 1.800 seems real high.


1.8v is norm leave it be same with cpu/nb as long as you dont overclock that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have reason to believe my power supply is to blame for some failed overclocks... Have the Rosewill Fortress 750, thought it was one of the better ones. Occasionally I get warnings from the asus monitor that the voltages from +3.3, vcore, +5v, and even +12v have dropped below acceptable levels. Going to return it, ordered the XFX black edition 850 which is a rebranded seasonic.


as others have said ai suite is junk tell me the same warnings and i have a seasonic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok I see you have 1.46v on cpu-NB. It would be nice if they gave volt ranges. Saw 1.35 max some where. Maybe test some with that.
> What controls fsb? NB? At least that is what I thought. See having a description of mobo parts and functions would help alot. Just love the guessing game.


http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf max volts at bottom


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> could I get to 3.8 or 4 with what I have? Will I notice it much? I do alot of gaming and camtasia studio video creation & photoshop cs5


If you got better than stock cooling you can do 4Ghz or more. Like I said I can do 4.2 Ghz on stock cooling it just gets too loud for my liking, and my bed is close to the PC.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WELLL WELLL WELLL he is back! haha!
> 
> In OP there is the IBT with AVX linpack then theres OCCT and Sandra has a good one too.. there is Prime but i think you were around for that debate


I think you mean "SHE is back"


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> BT Fibre doesn't require you to be close to the exchange, since it is based on the distance from the green cabinet in the street. It is pretty cheap too, I was going to get it installed before I left the UK and it would have cost me I think £26 per month for 76Mbit down and 19Mbit up and all the reviews I read on thinkbroadband at the time we raving. Seems that BT's fibre network handles it's load very well with pretty much everyone reporting near advertised speeds on their connections (like give or take a couple of Mbit).
> 
> Paladine


Ah sweet i never knew that, when contract with virgin runs out i think i may look into it


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Ghost12

8mbs down 0.3 up signing in, terrible broadband but plenty of sheep outside front fence lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 8mbs down 0.3 up signing in, terrible broadband but plenty of sheep outside front fence lol


awesome lol


----------



## MFLucky

Hi Guys, what's the latest with using prime as a stability test for these chips.
Just got mine (8350) last week, currently sitting @ 4.9GHz.
I was IBT stable at maximum memory test at 1.524V but it wasn't prime stable.
Currently at 1.548V with an occasional spike @ 1.56V and although closer - it's still not prime stable.
I've read a lot of places saying not to waste time with prime and Piledriver, what's the current consensus?

BTW, this is with the Kraken X60 - awesome cooler (I'm right on the limits now though)!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFLucky*
> 
> Hi Guys, what's the latest with using prime as a stability test for these chips.
> Just got mine (8350) last week, currently sitting @ 4.9GHz.
> I was IBT stable at maximum memory test at 1.524V but it wasn't prime stable.
> Currently at 1.548V with an occasional spike @ 1.56V and although closer - it's still not prime stable.
> I've read a lot of places saying not to waste time with prime and Piledriver, what's the current consensus?
> 
> BTW, this is with the Kraken X60 - awesome cooler (I'm right on the limits now though)!


i never use prime or IBT,

i use aida64 and that is enough to see if your system is stable, test in aida with FPU test that puts the CPU on a very good load and see what temps u get.

also i like aida more than the others is that u can monitor your systems like volts and temperatures


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i never use prime or IBT,
> 
> i use aida64 and that is enough to see if your system is stable, test in aida with FPU test that puts the CPU on a very good load and see what temps u get.
> 
> also i like aida more than the others is that u can monitor your systems like volts and temperatures


GET HWiNFO64 best monitoring software PERIOD. AIDA is fine but for quick runs and moving to max OC IBT works best. After IBT, AIDA OCCT Prime are good for full stability testing. I am not sure that IBT confirms full stability. I can get IBT stable easily enough but other require more tweaking.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i never use prime or IBT,
> 
> *i use aida64 and that is enough to see if your system is stable*, test in aida with FPU test that puts the CPU on a very good load and see what temps u get.
> 
> also i like aida more than the others is that u can monitor your systems like volts and temperatures


lies and more lies. it isnt good enough to say its stable and it doesnt put a very good load on for stresstesting so temps arent as high as they should be

i proved this last week and posted screenshots(something you dont do)









dont tell people its good enough when clearly its not!!!!


----------



## Durquavian

and GET HWiNFO64 That will fix your woes man.


----------



## Durquavian

On a side note how do you take screenshots again, never needed to before


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> On a side note how do you take screenshots again, never needed to before


press printscreen

open paint

paste

save as jpg

or u can use the snip tool in windows lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lies and more lies. it isnt good enough to say its stable and it doesnt put a very good load on for stresstesting so temps arent as high as they should be
> 
> i proved this last week and posted screenshots(something you dont do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont tell people its good enough when clearly its not!!!!


okay well i tested it with AIDA64 FPU test and prime is FPU test too, i have it running for 30min last time and it was stable i never have blue screens or what so ever.

so for me it is stable enough now. i tested with prime too but it was not stable and crashes in 5min testing even IBT was not stable for much longer than 5minutes.

i benchmark and game and do every thing i do with it like i normal do and no blue screens or high tems or what so ever.

and i told u before i can not make screen shots for some weird kind of reason


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> press printscreen
> 
> open paint
> 
> paste
> 
> save as jpg
> 
> or u can use the snip tool in windows lol


cool thxs worked too easy


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> GET HWiNFO64 best monitoring software PERIOD. AIDA is fine but for quick runs and moving to max OC IBT works best. After IBT, AIDA OCCT Prime are good for full stability testing. I am not sure that IBT confirms full stability. I can get IBT stable easily enough but other require more tweaking.


yes i have always HWINFO64 running in the back ground and when i am tweaking i use AIDA because they read from the same sensor and i get the same temps even in core temp i get the same results.

i looked on the internet and some people say AIDA64 is not good for testing but for now i am stable with aida64 FPU test for 30min and have 0 problems so far


----------



## Durquavian

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388021/so-much-amd-hate/150 check out this thread. Moderators really disappoint sometimes.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes i have always HWINFO64 running in the back ground and when i am tweaking i use AIDA because they read from the same sensor and i get the same temps even in core temp i get the same results.
> 
> i looked on the internet and some people say AIDA64 is not good for testing but for now i am stable with aida64 FPU test for 30min and have 0 problems so far


That is good, but you have to realize that it takes a few other tests to prove stable. Obviously 90% may get you thru, most of us have been lucky in that regard. But be careful giving advice like that. It is great for you and your peace of mind but when all opinions are counted you are only one and even I admit PRIME95 is a pain in the behind but I would never tell someone they are 100% stable without it. Not being 100% hasn't stopped most of us.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That is good, but you have to realize that it takes a few other tests to prove stable. Obviously 90% may get you thru, most of us have been lucky in that regard. But be careful giving advice like that. It is great for you and your peace of mind but when all opinions are counted you are only one and even I admit PRIME95 is a pain in the behind but I would never tell someone they are 100% stable without it. Not being 100% hasn't stopped most of us.


okay okay but if it works for me it CAN work for others too, and if they don't they can report back on here.

like i said before i do not like prime95 and if u look on the internet prime is not very good for FX chips.

i use AIDA64 to see what temps i get than i run some benchmarks like 3d mark 11 and the temps are the same and even in gaming i get the same temps depending on my room temp of course. and i am stable in everything i do so why should i stress it more than i need?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay okay but if it works for me it CAN work for others too, and if they don't they can report back on here.
> 
> like i said before i do not like prime95 and if u look on the internet prime is not very good for FX chips.
> 
> i use AIDA64 to see what temps i get than i run some benchmarks like 3d mark 11 and the temps are the same and even in gaming i get the same temps depending on my room temp of course. and i am stable in everything i do so why should i stress it more than i need?


Point was it isn't wise for you to advise others to do the same. They may and prob do use diff programs some more intensive than others. Your form of stability is your crutch, don't saddle another with it. You should advise all the stability programs available not just your own. It is only BAD advice if your not giving it all.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay okay but if it works for me it CAN work for others too, and if they don't they can report back on here.
> 
> like i said before i do not like prime95 and if u look on the internet prime is not very good for FX chips.
> 
> *i use AIDA64 to see what temps i get than i run some benchmarks like 3d mark 11 and the temps are the same and even in gaming i get the same temps depending on my room temp of course. and i am stable in everything i do so why should i stress it more than i need?*


This is another lie....

do u even stress at all? you wouldnt get the same temp as aida by running a benchmark and gaming

NO WAY


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is another lie....
> 
> do u even stress at all? you wouldnt get the same temp as aida by running a benchmark and gaming
> 
> NO WAY


okay okay i am prepared to discuss it.

did u use prime95? so yes what were your settings temps etc.

i would like to run prime95 for once than


----------



## hurricane28

oh i found this thread too looks good to read some: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280534-Finding-DAILY-stability-on-FX-chips


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay okay i am prepared to discuss it.
> 
> did u use prime95? so yes what were your settings temps etc.
> 
> i would like to run prime95 for once than


yes i do and no i wont

just post some screenies of your aida stress test temps and a screenshot of your gaming temp lets see if it the same

come on man you tell people this stuff back it up

or arent you to be trusted?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes i do and no i wont
> 
> just post some screenies of your aida stress test temps and a screenshot of your gaming temp lets see if it the same
> 
> come on man you tell people this stuff back it up
> 
> or arent you to be trusted?


of course i am be trusted but like i said i can't make screen shots so i need to see if there is a program that can do it.

print screen does not work for me for some weird kind of reason


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1388021/so-much-amd-hate/150 check out this thread. Moderators really disappoint sometimes.


sorry man but i have to disagree with you. as stated all they are is another member and have a right to an opinion. if he were to say " i am a mod so only buy intels cause amds suck" that is one thing however he said in my opinion,, or other things indicating what his preference is. which
in my ( megaman) opinion is 100% ok


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> of course i am be trusted but like i said i can't make screen shots so i need to see if there is a program that can do it.
> 
> print screen does not work for me for some weird kind of reason


Use the snip tool then

press start and type snip then use that. right click add to startmenu so its easier to find

easy


----------



## Durquavian

HA last night I got IBT stable then OCCT both the CPU (large data set AVX) and Linpack 90% ( making sure memory was stable, not sure sometimes). Failed prime in first 3secs on core 8.







Funny it is always core 7 or 8, never 1-6 to fail first. Thought about going into bios and doing the 7/8 core -2% OC adjustment.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Use the snip tool then
> 
> press start and type snip then use that. right click add to startmenu so its easier to find
> 
> easy


i don't have snip tool LOL

i go look for some program that allows me to save screen shots give me a sec.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry man but i have to disagree with you. as stated all they are is another member and have a right to an opinion. if he were to say " i am a mod so only buy intels cause amds suck" that is one thing however he said in my opinion,, or other things indicating what his preference is. which
> in my ( megaman) opinion is 100% ok


No point had nothing to do with an opinion just the way they handled them selves. As you read my posts you see what I mean. He gives incredibly poor advice and pretends it to be fact. ANYONE that post Cinebench scores as proof that AMD pales in comparison to Intel without mentioning first that is setup for Intel arch is not worthy to be a moderator. How can they enforce rules and a level of respect if they too give none?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No point had nothing to do with an opinion just the way they handled them selves. As you read my posts you see what I mean. He gives incredibly poor advice and pretends it to be fact. ANYONE that post Cinebench scores as proof that AMD pales in comparison to Intel without mentioning first that is setup for Intel arch is not worthy to be a moderator. How can they enforce rules and a level of respect if they too give none?


because in his opinion it is a fine tool which is fine. he didnt say omg dont buy amd. he said look this is why i chose intel, but again i skimmed through it ( more heavily then normal skimming but skimming none the less) and may of missed something

also would like to point out a mod is a person they do make mistakes.


----------



## Durquavian

And saying IMO doesn't make it ok to give false blanket statements. It is an excuse to give very poor advice and claim it was an opinion not to be taken as fact. He said AMD was inferior to Intel as a blanket statement. In top performance yes AMD is but in most 95% of daily use it is on par with Intel. But he didn't say that, just laid it out there as if in all possible situations AMD is like a Yugo, it'll get you there but barely. I say it is more like a mustang and a porche. The porche (highend) will outperform the mustang ( say reg GT to avoid the extreme possibilities, new 1200hp mustang) both are fast and powerful and for normal day to day both are great. So for 95% of users AMD does very well and either will suffice.


----------



## Novody-3

thanks guys now i can hit more than 4200Mhz with the sabertooth rev 2 gen3
and my temps are fine









but my first 660Ti is died.... RIP (can´t post someSLI benches)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> thanks guys now i can hit more than 4200Mhz with the sabertooth rev 2 gen3
> and my temps are fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my first 660Ti is died.... RIP (can´t post someSLI benches)


gratz and thats a shame about the sli cards

could ya do a 3dmark11 on the one?

be of great help to me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And saying IMO doesn't make it ok to give false blanket statements. It is an excuse to give very poor advice and claim it was an opinion not to be taken as fact. He said AMD was inferior to Intel as a blanket statement. In top performance yes AMD is but in most 95% of daily use it is on par with Intel. But he didn't say that, just laid it out there as if in all possible situations AMD is like a Yugo, it'll get you there but barely. I say it is more like a mustang and a porche. The porche (highend) will outperform the mustang ( say reg GT to avoid the extreme possibilities, new 1200hp mustang) both are fast and powerful and for normal day to day both are great. So for 95% of users AMD does very well and either will suffice.


well everyone is entitled to an opinion and they are allowed to be different. i think that is where we will not be in agreement.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I think you mean "SHE is back"


My bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> thanks guys now i can hit more than 4200Mhz with the sabertooth rev 2 gen3
> and my temps are fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my first 660Ti is died.... RIP (can´t post someSLI benches)


congrats and bummer thats the truest bittersweet haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well everyone is entitled to an opinion and they are allowed to be different. i think that is where we will not be in agreement.


both of you are right (had to be that guy) however I think that megaman is a bit more correct.. When it comes down to it they have opinions no matter how scewd it may be.. how ever as being a mod then they should watch how its being taken...

BUUUtttt if its an opinion then that is it. no one has to listen and there is always oppurtunitys for facts to be proven..


----------



## hurricane28

never mind i got it.

my idle temp is

Knipsel.PNG 233k .PNG file


and my load temps are:

Knipsel2.PNG 338k .PNG file


i must say it is pretty hot in here and normal when it is little cooler i get lower temps, i can do that in the evening here


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> gratz and thats a shame about the sli cards
> 
> could ya do a 3dmark11 on the one?
> 
> be of great help to me


going to RMA next week

fast run, all at Stock [email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6524363


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> never mind i got it.
> 
> my idle temp is
> 
> Knipsel.PNG 233k .PNG file
> 
> 
> and my load temps are:
> 
> Knipsel2.PNG 338k .PNG file
> 
> 
> i must say it is pretty hot in here and normal when it is little cooler i get lower temps, i can do that in the evening here


Hot? all this on H100?

i take it this is 5ghz? how come your core usage min and max not working? theres no min









Also your cpu socket temp is alot lower than your core temp. cpu socket=42C @5ghz









max core temp 60C. low

i take temp3 is vrm?

also u got apm enabled but again there your wattage is the same, there is no max min.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> going to RMA next week
> 
> fast run, all at Stock [email protected]
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6524363


thanks man repped


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hot? all this on H100?
> 
> i take it this is 5ghz? how come your core usage min and max not working? theres no min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also your cpu socket temp is alot lower than your core temp. cpu socket=42C @5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> max core temp 60C. low
> 
> i take temp3 is vrm?
> 
> also u got apm enabled but again there your wattage is the same, there is no max min.


yes it is hot here and i have h100i in push pull with 4 corsair sp120's

and yes it is 5ghz min is working it is at 15c as u can clearly see









i have a fan sitting on my GPU blowing on the socket and VRM maybe that explains the temp.

temp 3 is VRM yes and i disable APM in the bios.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you, I still feel the closed loop coolers are the bees' knees. To me a sealed system is pretty nice, even if it doesn't perform anywhere near a custom system just slightly more expensive.
> 
> Believe me I lost a lot of sleep considering just paying the $60 difference I was looking at between the h100i with noctua fans vs the XPSC kit I was looking at. But honestly for the gains, it wasn't worth it. Plus a sealed control volume like the h100i eliminates any user error of air amoung other things.
> 
> Its like when maintenance free batteries started becomming the norm vs the old school water cap batteries.
> 
> I would be willing to bet in the future there will be a pretty badass closed loop system to come out, like a copper rad, better pump, all sorts of improvements.
> 
> I may even consider doing a project where I look into improvements for my thermal design class
> 
> 
> .


Dude the difference between closed and custom is huge. Im sorry but even when i had my fat rad i wasnt making 42C on the socket @5ghz in winter

there is no way he is doing what he says he is. There's no jealousy whatsoever christ im not that fickle
I dont get taken for a ride. Others are same as me in this. We will accept if its above board but this clearly isnt

i aint jealous....Im a realist









period


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dude the difference between closed and custom is huge. Im sorry but even when i had my fat rad i wasnt making 42C on the socket @5ghz in winter
> 
> there is no way he is doing what he says he is. There's no jealousy whatsoever christ im not that fickle
> I dont get taken for a ride. Others are same as me in this. We will accept if its above board but this clearly isnt
> 
> i aint jealous....Im a realist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> period


While I really can't say since I haven't had one, I don't think it's as big as you think. Maybe it is, and I am really looking at the application and not the system itself, but I consider I have 4.9 ghz fully stable with an h100i and very nice quiet fans. I see most of you with nice custom systems are able to run 5, 5.1, 5.2, even 5.3 ghz stable right? thats a maximum of 400 mhz gained for a heck of a lot more money...

Sure does look cool though.

And I know you can expand to the video cards.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> While I really can't say since I haven't had one, I don't think it's as big as you think. Maybe it is, and I am really looking at the application and not the system itself, but I consider I have 4.9 ghz fully stable with an h100i and very nice quiet fans. I see most of you with nice custom systems are able to run 5, 5.1, 5.2, even 5.3 ghz stable right? thats a maximum of 400 mhz gained for a heck of a lot more money...
> 
> Sure does look cool though.
> 
> And I know you can expand to the video cards.


i tell you what a little test to settle this lol

you i will trust lol

u download aida64 and do the stresstest at 4.9 and ill do the same and we'll compare ok. or we could do IBT AVX if ya got it make it juicy









edit!! Ill even turn down my fans if you like


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i tell you what a little test to settle this lol
> 
> you i will trust lol
> 
> u download aida64 and do the stresstest at 4.9 and ill do the same and we'll compare ok. or we could do IBT AVX if ya got it make it juicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit!! Ill even turn down my fans if you like


Not sure if you're joking...

Or refering to an inside joke? I am not saying an h100i can provide lower or equil temps to a custom system of identical setup and clock speeds... I am saying considering the voltage requirements of piledriver, the gains of a fully custom loop (nice one) will not be so high considering it will still require so much more voltage.

I know a fully custom will have better temps... Maybe even a 10 degree difference or more.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Not sure if you're joking...
> 
> Or refering to an inside joke? I am not saying an h100i can provide lower or equil temps to a custom system of identical setup and clock speeds... I am saying considering the voltage requirements of piledriver, the gains of a fully custom loop (nice one) will not be so high considering it will still require so much more voltage.
> 
> I know a fully custom will have better temps... Maybe even a 10 degree difference or more.


No inside joke at all. id be fully willing to each do one just to see the difference between closed and custom.....as right now i dont know the answer as im sure others dont be good to get out lol

im just presuming and id trust you over hurricane


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> No inside joke at all. id be fully willing to each do one just to see the difference between closed and custom.....as right now i dont know the answer as im sure others dont be good to get out lol
> 
> im just presuming and id trust you over hurricane


Test would be pointless as I fully agree your temps would be much better than mine... I can tell you now actually I was testing prime this morning (not exact, just estimate) but if I remember correct the core went to around 56 C and socket got to about 66-67 C after test 8 on fft. I stopped it there but could have left it running with no issues.


----------



## d1nky

why not run prime at those speeds?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i tell you what a little test to settle this lol
> 
> you i will trust lol
> 
> u download aida64 and do the stresstest at 4.9 and ill do the same and we'll compare ok. or we could do IBT AVX if ya got it make it juicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit!! Ill even turn down my fans if you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're joking...
> 
> Or refering to an inside joke? I am not saying an h100i can provide lower or equil temps to a custom system of identical setup and clock speeds... I am saying considering the voltage requirements of piledriver, the gains of a fully custom loop (nice one) will not be so high considering it will still require so much more voltage.
> 
> I know a fully custom will have better temps... Maybe even a 10 degree difference or more.
Click to expand...

"10 degrees".

Ha.

For a good setup, try north of 20.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "10 degrees".
> 
> Ha.
> 
> Try north of 20.


ok... 20 then. Again what do you run yours at? Is it really that much different from a stable 4.9?

Edit: I'm not going to argue this anymore because this is an overclock site. But I look at what is to be gained from the fully custom loop and the $400-$1000 price tag doesn't warrant the extra 300 mhz I would gain.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Test would be pointless as I fully agree your temps would be much better than mine... I can tell you now actually I was testing prime this morning (not exact, just estimate) but if I remember correct the core went to around 56 C and socket got to about 66-67 C after test 8 on fft. I stopped it there but could have left it running with no issues.


yes which is alot worse than hurricanes 5ghz @42C socket temp lol and hes got h100 too i believe

this was what ghost and I was trying to say


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> While I agree with you, I still feel the closed loop coolers are the bees' knees. To me a sealed system is pretty nice, even if it doesn't perform anywhere near a custom system just slightly more expensive.
> 
> Believe me I lost a lot of sleep considering just paying the $60 difference I was looking at between the h100i with noctua fans vs the XPSC kit I was looking at. But honestly for the gains, it wasn't worth it. Plus a sealed control volume like the h100i eliminates any user error of air amoung other things.
> 
> Its like when maintenance free batteries started becomming the norm vs the old school water cap batteries.
> 
> I would be willing to bet in the future there will be a pretty badass closed loop system to come out, like a copper rad, better pump, all sorts of improvements.
> 
> I may even consider doing a project where I look into improvements for my thermal design class.


If you read what i said again i said this does not mean they do not perform within certain parameters. I would never knock the h100i ( i own 2, h100 and an antec in my wife and kids rigs ) or any other cooling system, what i would knock is people claiming they perform the same as higher spec components.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If you read what i said again i said this does not mean they do not perform within certain parameters. I would never knock the h100i ( i own 2, h100 and an antec in my wife and kids rigs ) or any other cooling system, what i would knock is people claiming they perform the same as higher spec components.


Oh I understand. Someone who would think an h100i can perform anywhere close to a nice custom set up has absolutely no idea of what they are doing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh I understand. Someone who would think an h100i can perform anywhere close to a nice custom set up has absolutely no idea of what they are doing.


HALLELUJAH


----------



## bond32

Lol... For fun I took my h100 out, added a heck of a lot of fans running at full speed, and even then it couldn't get any more heat out than what I was already doing. What does this mean? Means in the absolute best case the h100i still doesn't have the ability to dump heat to the air. So in my case 4.9 ish stable would be the top end of its ability. Can run at 5 ish but its not stable.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "10 degrees".
> 
> Ha.
> 
> Try north of 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... 20 then. Again what do you run yours at? Is it really that much different from a stable 4.9?
> 
> Edit: I'm not going to argue this anymore because this is an overclock site. But I look at what is to be gained from the fully custom loop and the $400-$1000 price tag doesn't warrant the extra 300 mhz I would gain.
Click to expand...

Ya, ask how big a difference even 5C makes in a small room when you're encoding video all day long and it's starting to get warm out. I'll give you a hint: It's the difference between being comfortable and sweating everywhere.

Also... You are WAY out of perspective here. You think it cost $400 at minimum?

Heres a 360mm 68mm thick Radiator, with Raystorm block, tubing, Pump/res combo, and 3 fans. The same one I have in fact.

It cost $204.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Lol... For fun I took my h100 out, added a heck of a lot of fans running at full speed, and even then it couldn't get any more heat out than what I was already doing. What does this mean? Means in the absolute best case the h100i still doesn't have the ability to dump heat to the air. So in my case 4.9 ish stable would be the top end of its ability. Can run at 5 ish but its not stable.


I dont doubt H100I getting to 5ghz i doubt the low temp

thats all im doubting


----------



## d1nky

what sort of voltage are you guys pushing to get 5+ ghz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> what sort of voltage are you guys pushing to get 5+ ghz?


Full load IBT AVX i get to as much as 1.58

Full load Prime i get 1.54

gaming i can do 1.52 i think


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> what sort of voltage are you guys pushing to get 5+ ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> Full load IBT AVX i get to as much as 1.58
> 
> Full load Prime i get 1.54
> 
> gaming i can do 1.52 i think
Click to expand...

About the same. 1.536v to 1.58v depending on load.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> ok... 20 then. Again what do you run yours at? Is it really that much different from a stable 4.9?
> 
> Edit: I'm not going to argue this anymore because this is an overclock site. But I look at what is to be gained from the fully custom loop and the $400-$1000 price tag doesn't warrant the extra 300 mhz I would gain.


The edit in your post is a good and valid point which can be applied to everything in life, there is always that cross section of people though willing to spend money to have the latest or greatest of everything or generally just push the envelope.Do i notice a difference( not taking watching msi afterburner, gpu use or fraps into account) between the [email protected] and the [email protected] whilst gaming? I have now used both extensively in the same game? my answer is most definitely not, not with the naked eye anyway ( although the difference is huge in mentioned programmes). I still made the purchase though lol


----------



## Durquavian

Well I gotta say hurricanes posted temps look a bit off. Core to Socket temp is a bit drastic.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, ask how big a difference even 5C makes in a small room when you're encoding video all day long and it's starting to get warm out. I'll give you a hint: It's the difference between being comfortable and sweating everywhere.
> 
> Also... You are WAY out of perspective here. You think it cost $400 at minimum?
> 
> Heres a 360mm 68mm thick Radiator, with Raystorm block, tubing, Pump/res combo, and 3 fans. The same one I have in fact.
> 
> It cost $204.


No, I am not "out of perspective". 204 for that when the h100i just dropped to $96 on amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-Extreme-Performance-H100i/dp/B009ZN2NH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367776506&sr=8-1&keywords=h100i

So thats a difference of $108 and not including shipping on frozencpu. So you can pay $108+ to potentially gain 200-300 mhz?? no thank you.


----------



## d1nky

and is that prime stable 3+ hours?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> and is that prime stable 3+ hours?


L2QUOTE









Yes that voltage is 1, 3, 5 not gone over 5 its drastic and pointless and i only did it once









prime will fail if its a bad stability pretty sharpish with the FX's anyhow.


----------



## d1nky

thanks, because I still haven't gotten round to buying a watercooler and testing some overclocks. I can get 4.7ghz stable with about 1.5vcore prime stable on air.

but my rig is in bits being overhauled so will be next week hopefully! thanks


----------



## hurricane28

hey let me be very clear here!

i did not temper with the temps at all, be realistic here there is no way that i can temper the temps that i know of and than again why should i do that?!

i tested it like some would like to see and did not like what they see, i can't do nothing about my temps i delivered the proof and if some one not believes me that is ok with me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The edit in your post is a good and valid point which can be applied to everything in life, there is always that cross section of people though willing to spend money to have the latest or greatest of everything or generally just push the envelope.Do i notice a difference( not taking watching msi afterburner, gpu use or fraps into account) between the [email protected] and the [email protected] whilst gaming? I have now used both extensively in the same game? my answer is most definitely not, not with the naked eye anyway ( although the difference is huge in mentioned programmes). I still made the purchase though lol


Im blame this site me wanting to go custom loop. I think it was red's rig that made me go "I Want That"

didnt turn out quite like red's though, reality set in to the price of red's system









so i went with a Xspc kit







upgraded the rad and res/pump and tubing


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Whew PBR, dang man I didnt know people still drank that stuff...Im out lol


Right. They could at least grab some Samuel Smith's or something. Being in college is no excuse to drink watered down beer. Lol!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im blame this site me wanting to go custom loop. I think it was red's rig that made me go "I Want That"
> 
> didnt turn out quite like red's though, reality set in to the prices of red's system so i went with a Xspc kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgraded the rad and res/pump and tubing


All said and done to a large degree of people even on this performance site it is as much of a hobby as a performance requirement relating to workload. People spend money on hobby`s generally, for someone who has more value in the actual work of the machine then i can fully understand the price/performance ratio thinking


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Right. They could at least grab some Samuel Smith's or something. Being in college is no excuse to drink watered down beer. Lol!


university they do that haha!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> You have to take your temp readings into perspective. Like the guy who put 40 sp120 fans on his h100 then was freaking out because his core temp said -20 degrees C... It simply is a bad reading. Also like reading your core temps to be in the 15 degree C range when you know ambient is above that... Take the accurate reading dude. 47 on a socket is wrong. If your socket is cooler than your core then readings are wrong.
> 
> Edit: I am going to order some thermocouples from amazon before its over to get the most accurate readings.


hey i did the test and provided the results that's it!

i did not start any aggression here, what is wrong with u all today man?!

like i said i did the test and these are the results that's it, so no need for swearing or what ever because if u do u disqualify yourself with that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey let me be very clear here!
> 
> i did not temper with the temps at all, be realistic here there is no way that i can temper the temps that i know of and than again why should i do that?!
> 
> i tested it like some would like to see and did not like what they see, i can't do nothing about my temps i delivered the proof and if some one not believes me that is ok with me


Encode a Bluray or 4 DVDs, take a screenshot of the finished file(s), CPU-z, and temps.

I can link you several free softwares and trials to do it.

There, I gave you a way to not have to use IBT, OCCT, or Prime, and it'll only take an hour. Now prove our CPU can take the heat.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey let me be very clear here!
> 
> i did not temper with the temps at all, be realistic here there is no way that i can temper the temps that i know of and than again why should i do that?!
> 
> i tested it like some would like to see and did not like what they see, i can't do nothing about my temps i delivered the proof and if some one not believes me that is ok with me


Lol. Basically you're taking the same approch to your pc as if you take a pizza out of an oven then use a thermometer to measure the temp, but the temp shows its 5 degrees C. You are believing that 5 degrees C. Use common sense, didn't say you tampered with your temperatures. Just know when to throw out a reading lol.

As I said before, someone who has no idea what they are getting into may read your posts and think wth WHY CAN't I GET THESE TEMPS?!?!?! when the reality is YOUR temps are wrong.


----------



## d1nky

if his temps were getting out of hand, and giving false readings. they would be inconsistent each time he tried?! also if there was a false reading, and it was actually 20+ higher, his pc would do a thermal shut down or freeze.

and what was ambient temps? because ive had my xigmatek aegir keep quite low, I had the windows open, ten layers of clothes on and it was minus 5 lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> All said and done to a large degree of people even on this performance site it is as much of a hobby as a performance requirement relating to workload. People spend money on hobby`s generally, for someone who has more value in the actual work of the machine then i can fully understand the price/performance ratio thinking


Aye def. im in total agreement









I know for a fact im not getting any added benefits really besides video editing and gaming lol

i dont even stay at 5ghz no more. i go through stages. No point whatsoever me running 5ghz all the time when mostly its a web browser









I stick it @5ghz if im gaming and video stuff cause lets face it if i can i should lol

as its only a hobby. I just told my girlfriend i needed it to justify the cash i was wanting to spend









Edit: I aint giving up either.....im currently just saving up for steamroller and ill prolly upgrade everything too

why? because i love it lol


----------



## KyadCK

Just for the record, because I want to drill into people's heads just how poor a stress test AIDA is...



48C. Not bad considering my cooling, right?

Well, lets put this into perspective.

_I turned off 4 of my 6 fans on the radiator._ As in completely off. They do not spin. And you know what the other 2 fans are? 1650RPM XSPC fans.

I've let it run for 5 mins now, and it hasn't even reached 52C yet! The moment I actually turn on my fans (to only 60% mind you, "quiet mode") The temps drop like a rock.

_Planetside 2_ puts more stress on my CPU then this "stress test" does. At least then If I forget to turn my fans on it'll actually warm up enough (70's) and crash me, so I can facepalm about my forgetfulness. With AIDA, it just doesn't care.

EDIT: 10 mins now, with my fans on. Temps are 44C right now. It's low enough I don't think I can trust my Package temp...

EDIT 2: 15 mins now. I'm _down_ to 43C. I'm thinking the point is made, stopping the test.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Hey everyone I just traded my 3770K for an 8320... I'm ready for AMD its a long story why I changed.... So well I have one question will any dual card solution Bottleneck it? Because I plan on getting Dual 7970s and Dual 780s if they are good enough if not Ill get dual 8970s eventually.... I hope to have a warm welcome here as this will be my first AMD Rig ever and the first time I have ever used AMD...... I plan on Watercooling and overclocking up to about 5ghz is the 990FX Sabertooth Gen3 a good board for this?


----------



## d1nky

what happened to prime being the one and only stress test?! I started overclocking and was told PRIME PRIME PRIME!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Hey everyone I just traded my 3770K for an 8320... I'm ready for AMD its a long story why I changed.... So well I have one question will any dual card solution Bottleneck it? Because I plan on getting Dual 7970s and Dual 780s if they are good enough if not Ill get dual 8970s eventually.... I hope to have a warm welcome here as this will be my first AMD Rig ever and the first time I have ever used AMD...... I plan on Watercooling and overclocking up to about 5ghz is the 990FX Sabertooth Gen3 a good board for this?


With a proper water loop, you should be able to get to 5Ghz just fine.

I run 7950 xfire just fine, a few others here do the same, and a few do 660/660ti SLI. We've yet to see a problem.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With a proper water loop, you should be able to get to 5Ghz just fine.
> 
> I run 7950 xfire just fine, a few others here do the same, and a few do 660/660ti SLI. We've yet to see a problem.


Okay I was planning on either using the Swiftech Apogee HD or Koolance 380A or is it the 370A? Swiftech MCP35X, Alphacool UT60 240MM RAD, Distilled water and Mayhems extreme biocide.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay I was planning on either using the Swiftech Apogee HD or Koolance 380A or is it the 370A? Swiftech MCP35X, Alphacool UT60 240MM RAD, Distilled water and Mayhems extreme biocide.


I got koolance 380A and i had that rad until i put a drill through it







the block is good


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just for the record, because I want to drill into people's heads just how poor a stress test AIDA is...
> 
> 
> 
> 48C. Not bad considering my cooling, right?
> 
> Well, lets put this into perspective.
> 
> _I turned off 4 of my 6 fans on the radiator._ As in completely off. They do not spin. And you know what the other 2 fans are? 1650RPM XSPC fans.
> 
> I've let it run for 5 mins now, and it hasn't even reached 52C yet! The moment I actually turn on my fans (to only 60% mind you, "quiet mode") The temps drop like a rock.
> 
> _Planetside 2_ puts more stress on my CPU then this "stress test" does. At least then If I forget to turn my fans on it'll actually warm up enough (70's) and crash me, so I can facepalm about my forgetfulness. With AIDA, it just doesn't care.
> 
> EDIT: 10 mins now, with my fans on. Temps are 44C right now. It's low enough I don't think I can trust my Package temp...
> 
> EDIT 2: 15 mins now. I'm _down_ to 43C. I'm thinking the point is made, stopping the test.


LOL AMEN!!!! point is AIDA is out.. hell isn't there a free trial of Sandra.. lets see what those temps are haha









and to the person that supposedly leaving







shun the nonbeleivers








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Hey everyone I just traded my 3770K for an 8320... I'm ready for AMD its a long story why I changed.... So well I have one question will any dual card solution Bottleneck it? Because I plan on getting Dual 7970s and Dual 780s if they are good enough if not Ill get dual 8970s eventually.... I hope to have a warm welcome here as this will be my first AMD Rig ever and the first time I have ever used AMD...... I plan on Watercooling and overclocking up to about 5ghz is the 990FX Sabertooth Gen3 a good board for this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With a proper water loop, you should be able to get to 5Ghz just fine.
> 
> I run 7950 xfire just fine, a few others here do the same, and a few do 660/660ti SLI. We've yet to see a problem.


dual cards no triple cards no.. maybe quad? still in a nutshell if you have even the slightest cooling these chips don't bottleneck whatso ever.. I think red has some very good benches for that.. BTW I haven't seen red in a wile..


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Hey everyone I just traded my 3770K for an 8320... I'm ready for AMD its a long story why I changed.... So well I have one question will any dual card solution Bottleneck it? Because I plan on getting Dual 7970s and Dual 780s if they are good enough if not Ill get dual 8970s eventually.... I hope to have a warm welcome here as this will be my first AMD Rig ever and the first time I have ever used AMD...... I plan on Watercooling and overclocking up to about 5ghz is the 990FX Sabertooth Gen3 a good board for this?


Welcome to Team Red, several of us run dual cards and a few even have quad cards the FX8320/50 will do just fine, I personally have a 5ghz 8350 with 2 7950's and it does just fine. If you have any questions fire away, there is alot of experience on this thread and we will point you in the right direction and tell you things from experience. I have only heard of 1 so far using the new Saber so I cannot speak for it, I have the old rev.1 and many have the rev 2 and its a good board.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I got koolance 380A and i had that rad until i put a drill through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the block is good


So the block is good and the RAD is not?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Welcome to Team Red, several of us run dual cards and a few even have quad cards the FX8320/50 will do just fine, I personally have a 5ghz 8350 with 2 7950's and it does just fine. If you have any questions fire away, there is alot of experiance on this thread and we will point you in the right direction and tell you things for experiance. I have only heard of 1 so far using the new Saber so I cannot speak for it, I have the old rev.1 and many have the rev 2 and its a good board.


The Gen 3 is the same as the rev 2 like i have.. except it has an addon chip that provides a boost to PCIe 3.0 so really nothing much different.. and too be honest not much of a big impact..


----------



## PCBuilder94

Since I'm getting the Military Green Corsair C70 Vengeance I can fit two 240MM Rads in it which will be added when I WC my GPUs....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> So the block is good and the RAD is not?


Oh no the rad is great lol same as the block

sorry i shouldve said









page 1337


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The Gen 3 is the same as the rev 2 like i have.. except it has an addon chip that provides a boost to PCIe 3.0 so really nothing much different.. and too be honest not much of a big impact..


Okay cool thanks that will save me some extra money.... The reason I want the Sabertooth is because it will match my military themed build.... What Voltage should I shoot for @ 5GHz?


----------



## PCBuilder94

I need to change from nVidia Enthusiast to AMD enthusiast.... I really want to be apart of AMDs come back....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay cool thanks that will save me some extra money.... The reason I want the Sabertooth is because it will match my military themed build.... What Voltage should I shoot for @ 5GHz?


that depends on the VID of the chip.. for me having a high VID its north of 1.58 and others are 1.54-1.58 so best bet would be to take the long road and just step it up and test as you go.. its easier that way even though its longer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> I need to change from nVidia Enthusiast to AMD enthusiast.... I really want to be apart of AMDs come back....


That is so sweet, however I will always buy the product that is the best bang for buck in my price range.. however what AMD is doing is pretty nifty.. both are great companies


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay cool thanks that will save me some extra money.... The reason I want the Sabertooth is because it will match my military themed build.... What Voltage should I shoot for @ 5GHz?


That all depends on you and your chips ability to overclock. Many of us with the 8350 have to have anywhere from 1.53 to 1.58 to get a stable 5ghz. But like I said there are many factors that determine this.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Well I am just excited to join team red... I cannot wait to play BF3 at 120FPS know that my money was better spent on GPUs and a better SSD..... I really Appreciate your all's warm welcome... I have many more questions but do not want to blow up the thread....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well I am just excited to join team red... I cannot wait to play BF3 at 120FPS know that my money was better spent on GPUs and a better SSD..... I really Appreciate your all's warm welcome... I have many more questions but do not want to blow up the thread....


Go ahead we are filled with answers a Lot of us have had these chips since day one.. me I think it was a week after release


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well I am just excited to join team red... I cannot wait to play BF3 at 120FPS know that my money was better spent on GPUs and a better SSD..... I really Appreciate your all's warm welcome... I have many more questions but do not want to blow up the thread....


Ask away man, there are plenty of good ole' boys in here that have some time invested in this beast.


----------



## cssorkinman

A few pages back someone asked about using cool and quiet while running a big overclock. With my GD-80 rig, it works pretty well when used in conjunction with control center. Here is an admittedly messy video demonstrating the results.http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## PCBuilder94

Okay here are my questions:

What speed DDR3 should I get for this CPU I was thinking that Sand Color 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance and OC it but Ill most likely get the GSkill Siniper 2133 CL9

Two 7970s or two 7950s? I know one is better but what will get 120FPS on my super sweet monitor for better money?

Will a 250GB SSD last three months before adding a 1TB storage drive? Really looking for Opinions I think it will

Should I shoot for 5ghz or more? I know every chip is different but it seems that Vishera OCs really well....

What fans for the RADS? At PPCs they have yateloons for 5.99 a fan are those good fans?

Will 800w be enough PSU power? I really want to get the In Win Commander PSU for the Color scheme but if I need to I can get an AX850 or HX850....

So the Sabertooth Gen2 is basically the Same as Gen3?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A few pages back someone asked about using cool and quiet while running a big overclock. With my GD-80 rig, it works pretty well when used in conjunction with control center. Here is an admittedly messy video demonstrating the results.http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


you know when i had the GD65 i couldn't get control center to work.. the more and more that i think about it seems that I had a defective board lol

EDIT.. thats pretty snappy too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay here are my questions:
> 
> What speed DDR3 should I get for this CPU I was thinking that Sand Color 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance and OC it but Ill most likely get the GSkill Siniper 2133 CL9
> 
> Two 7970s or two 7950s? I know one is better but what will get 120FPS on my super sweet monitor for better money?
> 
> Will a 250GB SSD last three months before adding a 1TB storage drive? Really looking for Opinions I think it will
> 
> Should I shoot for 5ghz or more? I know every chip is different but it seems that Vishera OCs really well....
> 
> What fans for the RADS? At PPCs they have yateloons for 5.99 a fan are those good fans?
> 
> Will 800w be enough PSU power? I really want to get the In Win Commander PSU for the Color scheme but if I need to I can get an AX850 or HX850....
> 
> So the Sabertooth Gen2 is basically the Same as Gen3?


I have 1866 OC'd to 2000 @ cas 8 so anything in that general area will be good

im not sure on the cards i think both will do really well however i am still stuck on 460's there

I have had my SSD for 6-7 months I think and have redone OS 3 times and I checked and have 2.5 TB written to it over the history and mine is 128GB so I think you are good

shoot for as high as you can go..







but be safe doing it

fans for the rads you want a high static pressure although louder the shed more heat into the air.

Im running an 750w right now and my GPU's consume more power

I beleive so for the gens.. let me put together the differences

EDIT: Yes the only difference in fact is the added chip to support PCIe 3.0 everything else is 100% the same


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay here are my questions:
> 
> What speed DDR3 should I get for this CPU I was thinking that Sand Color 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance and OC it but Ill most likely get the GSkill Siniper 2133 CL9
> 
> Two 7970s or two 7950s? I know one is better but what will get 120FPS on my super sweet monitor for better money?
> 
> Will a 250GB SSD last three months before adding a 1TB storage drive? Really looking for Opinions I think it will
> 
> Should I shoot for 5ghz or more? I know every chip is different but it seems that Vishera OCs really well....
> 
> What fans for the RADS? At PPCs they have yateloons for 5.99 a fan are those good fans?
> 
> Will 800w be enough PSU power? I really want to get the In Win Commander PSU for the Color scheme but if I need to I can get an AX850 or HX850....
> 
> So the Sabertooth Gen2 is basically the Same as Gen3?


As for ram I suggest getting as fast as you want to budget for it. Gaming wont net you big gains but benching will benifit from faster ram. I like 2133, some get 2400 to work with there FX's

Both with get you spikes of 120fps but not a constant in big 64 player maps, that will bog down due to the cpu, I get spikes over 150 with my 7950's but big maps will drop it under 100 depending on action.

The ssd depends on how much stuff you want to put on it, OS and some games will fit easily on it.

5ghz is a good achievement, not always a guarantee.

I use the XSPC 1650 fans for my RX360 and my EX120

A good quality 800 will be fine, my HX1000 is overkill

I cant answer on the GEN 2 GEN 3 boards, mine is old rev.1 and I still like it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay here are my questions:
> 
> What speed DDR3 should I get for this CPU I was thinking that Sand Color 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance and OC it but Ill most likely get the GSkill Siniper 2133 CL9
> 
> Two 7970s or two 7950s? I know one is better but what will get 120FPS on my super sweet monitor for better money?
> 
> Will a 250GB SSD last three months before adding a 1TB storage drive? Really looking for Opinions I think it will
> 
> Should I shoot for 5ghz or more? I know every chip is different but it seems that Vishera OCs really well....
> 
> What fans for the RADS? At PPCs they have yateloons for 5.99 a fan are those good fans?
> 
> Will 800w be enough PSU power? I really want to get the In Win Commander PSU for the Color scheme but if I need to I can get an AX850 or HX850....
> 
> So the Sabertooth Gen2 is basically the Same as Gen3?


I've used 4 different sets of ram with my Vishera's, my trusty gskill's are were a bit disappointing. Geil evoce did very well and the kingston beasts are pretty stout too, running 2540 mhz in dual channel , 4 dimms on a chv-z , timings are loose, but I have had it running cl10 at 2400mhz. Here is a screeny showing their performance


----------



## PCBuilder94

Okay I have just been informed that the 8320 is in fact an 8350 that will be receiving thank you Mr.Linky!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay I have just been informed that the 8320 is in fact an 8350 that will be receiving thank you Mr.Linky!


WOOT WOOT better bin! noit sure if you saw my edit however GEN 3 is GEN 2 with an added chip to support PCIe 3.0 that is the ONLY difference


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay I have just been informed that the 8320 is in fact an 8350 that will be receiving thank you Mr.Linky!


Good deal, even better chance for your 5ghz.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Okay, is the CH-V a better board than the Sabertooth? Or should I stick with the Sabertooth?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay, is the CH-V a better board than the Sabertooth? Or should I stick with the Sabertooth?


Yes but not by much


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay, is the CH-V a better board than the Sabertooth? Or should I stick with the Sabertooth?


Edit your posts or think for 5 mins what ya want to ask haha









if u can afford the CHV then go for it...... why not i say








sabertooth is just as good though its what i have

u got extra pcie i think on chv and audio is better


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay, is the CH-V a better board than the Sabertooth? Or should I stick with the Sabertooth?


Well it is there "flagship" line and the Saber is a lesser price but as far as overclocking goes, the saber will net you the same results and the CH-V. I personally got the Saber because I got a deal on mine. If I were buying brand new right now I would choose the CH-VZ but thats just me. Many will have other opinions on the matter.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay, is the CH-V a better board than the Sabertooth? Or should I stick with the Sabertooth?


Both good boards. The CHV-Z offers a memory divider that will run 2400 mhz, I don't believe the Sabre does, If I am mistaken, someone please correct me. EDIT: I WAS MISTAKEN ,the sabre offers the same divder. pass the crow please








Sounds like your theme would be better off with the sabre however.

EDIT: the chv-z has an intel nic also


----------



## d1nky

to make a note on the 7950 or 7970, I got the 7950 and can oc up to about 1250/1700 stable on air. ive ran benches with a fx4100 and well it smashed the pants of some 7970s. its something I brag about a lot ha! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074

ive seen there is little difference, for the price jump (here id have to pay an extra £100 for 7970)

however you can mix an 7970 and 7950 in crossfire, just oc the 7950 to match the 7970 or itll downclock to equal speeds.

AND WELCOME TO THE RED SIDE!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both good boards. The CHV-Z offers a memory divider that will run 2400 mhz, I don't believe the Sabre does, If I am mistaken, someone please correct me.
> Sounds like your theme would be better off with the sabre however.
> 
> EDIT: the chv-z has an intel nic also


Sabers has a 2400Mhz divider at stock FSB


----------



## PCBuilder94

Well Ill be using a Dedicated sound card..... But for the cooling purpose is this a good block or do I need to go with the 380A?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_491&products_id=33579

Yeah I can easily just get a white or black Corsair Vengeance if I go with the CHV-Z it does seem like a great board.....


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both good boards. The CHV-Z offers a memory divider that will run 2400 mhz, I don't believe the Sabre does, If I am mistaken, someone please correct me.
> Sounds like your theme would be better off with the sabre however.
> 
> EDIT: the chv-z has an intel nic also


I believe you are correct on the memory divider. Mine being a rev.1 I couldn't do 2400, whether or not that is the board or the chip I do not know. There are some people with the rev 2 board running 2400 though.

Edit, mine shows 2400 in the bios so take that as you will, just couldnt run at that speed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I believe you are correct on the memory divider. Mine being a rev.1 I couldn't do 2400, whether or not that is the board or the chip I do not know. There are some people with the rev 2 board running 2400 though.
> 
> Edit, mine shows 2400 in the bios so take that as you will, just couldnt run at that speed.


on rev 2.0 max is 2400..

I think that this is what this thread needed fresh blood to boost back to the topic!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well Ill be using a Dedicated sound card..... But for the cooling purpose is this a good block or do I need to go with the 380A?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_498_491&products_id=33579
> 
> Yeah I can easily just get a white or black Corsair Vengeance if I go with the CHV-Z it does seem like a great board.....


Not sure on the difference on the blocks....they same price as well i think or close to it.

I just prefer the up to date version


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not sure on the difference on the blocks....they same price as well i think or close to it.
> 
> I just prefer the up to date version


They are $30 apart and they are both the up to date versions but one is a cheaper and lighter weight one....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> on rev 2.0 max is 2400


Thanks , it seems it depends on the revision , so we were all "right" . lol

Very possible you had a bum gd - 65 fears, would explain a lot.


----------



## PCBuilder94

But I can easily change up my theme if I should go with the CHV-Z like get a white or black case..... But if the Sabertooth is the same for cheaper with one less PCIe slot than Ill go with that....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks , it seems it depends on the revision , so we were all "right" . lol
> 
> Very possible you had a bum gd - 65 fears, would explain a lot.


its fine I sold it for 80 - lost 20$ on it but at least its going to good use. the guy I sold it to isn't overclocking so it works out


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> But I can easily change up my theme if I should go with the CHV-Z like get a white or black case..... But if the Sabertooth is the same for cheaper with one less PCIe slot than Ill go with that....


only differences are

r2 gen 2/3
Expansion Slots
3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (dual x16 or x16/x8/x8) *1 (gen 3 pcie 3.0 of course)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, black)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x1
1 x PCI

LAN
Realtek® 8111F, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)

Audio
Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
- ASUS Noise Filter
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

V-z

Expansion Slots
3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (dual x16 or x16/x8/x8)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)
2 x PCIe 2.0 x1

LAN
Intel®, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)

Audio
SupremeFX III built-in 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- SupremeFX Shielding™ Technology
- 1500 uF Audio Power Capacitor
- Gold-plated jacks
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
- DTS Ultra PC II
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

and rog style and some freebies


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> They are $30 apart and they are both the up to date versions but one is a cheaper and lighter weight one....


tried finding reviews comparing but cant seem to find anything lol

the 370sa is up to date version of the 370 obv

380 has better thermal performance apparently lol microfins might play a part too

i can see the difference will be justified


----------



## PCBuilder94

Does the Crosshair V Formula Z have a high failure rate? Or are there a lot of dead boards out there? How does the Durability compare between the boards? About the same? Also another option would be the Gigabyte UD7 990FX...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Does the Crosshair V Formula Z have a high failure rate? Or are there a lot of dead boards out there? How does the Durability compare between the boards? About the same? Also another option would be the Gigabyte UD7 990FX...


ud7 is comparable to the CHv-z and a little better than the sabers..

these are highend boards and as far as failure rate they are all pretty equal and both companies take pride in these boards so quality is put into them.

I had 1 DOA saber but was returned promptly.. and I got a good one. at this point is is more or less what feature you want/will use and color scheme. none will grant you a higher overclock unless you did LN2 all in all you are looking at competing companies.. and the saber just has a few less options than the chv=z and ud7


----------



## PCBuilder94

Okay Ill go with the Sabertooth.... I do however want the chance to eventually run 3 GPUs.... So maybe the CHV-Z would be a better option... Ill just think on it...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay Ill go with the Sabertooth.... I do however want the chance to eventually run 3 GPUs.... So maybe the CHV-Z would be a better option... Ill just think on it...


sabers and crosshairs sport the same ammount of gpus able to be used. you can do quad on both

the only difference in the saber and crosshair is that the saber has 1 pci slot where the crosshair has a PCIe 1x only difference


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Alright, it seems that my message from last time somehow went un-noticed. Please note that name calling and other forms of disrespectful behaviour are a list of things we won't tolerate. Please also watch the profanity in this thread. Note: if you try to coverup your words with asterisks that = swearing whether it be partially or fully.

It's tough but that's what the rules are here. Please also don't reply to posts that break the TOS. Not only does it delay the chance of the thread being reopened but, it increases my workload.

Please try to maintain a friendly environment around here.Otherwise, bans,warnings and infractions will be issued to the person.

Any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks again!~ sorry 5entinel i know you hate this part of the job man !~


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks again!~ sorry 5entinel i know you hate this part of the job man !~


I don't hate it but what I don't like to do is give constant reminders and having to keep repeating myself. It makes me sound like a broken record.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Okay here is what I have decided to go with everyone for my Ultimate AMD FX-8350 Gaming/Work PC:

AMD FX 8350

Asus Sabertooth Gen3 just because its newest

8GB G Skill Sniper 3 2133

2x MSi 7970 TF3 OC/BE as I heard they use a Ref PCB and have Unlocked Voltages

1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue HDD (Cheap)

250GB Samsung 840 (Non Pro) SSD

1050w SeasonicX PSU

Corsair Vengeance C70 Milittary Green Case

Asus STX Essence Sound Card

Asus 144Hz Monitor

Tt e-sports Meka G Unit Battle Edition Keyboard or Corsair Vengeance K90

Either a Level 10M Military Green Mouse or Corsair M65 Green Mouse...

Thoughts on this AMD Powerhouse?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay here is what I have decided to go with everyone for my Ultimate AMD FX-8350 Gaming/Work PC:
> 
> AMD FX 8350
> 
> Asus Sabertooth Gen3 just because its newest
> 
> 8GB G Skill Sniper 3 2133
> 
> 2x MSi 7970 TF3 OC/BE as I heard they use a Ref PCB and have Unlocked Voltages
> 
> 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue HDD (Cheap)
> 
> 250GB Samsung 840 (Non Pro) SSD
> 
> 1050w SeasonicX PSU
> 
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Milittary Green Case
> 
> Asus STX Essence Sound Card
> 
> Asus 144Hz Monitor
> 
> Tt e-sports Meka G Unit Battle Edition Keyboard or Corsair Vengeance K90
> 
> Either a Level 10M Military Green Mouse or Corsair M65 Green Mouse...
> 
> Thoughts on this AMD Powerhouse?


I have that SSD. Do yourself a favor and don't bother. Never had a SSD that literally degraded in 3% of life from 5 months of usage after tweaking. Look at the Corsair Neutron or Crucial M4/M5.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay here is what I have decided to go with everyone for my Ultimate AMD FX-8350 Gaming/Work PC:
> 
> AMD FX 8350
> 
> Asus Sabertooth Gen3 just because its newest
> 
> 8GB G Skill Sniper 3 2133
> 
> 2x MSi 7970 TF3 OC/BE as I heard they use a Ref PCB and have Unlocked Voltages
> 
> 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue HDD (Cheap)
> 
> 250GB Samsung 840 (Non Pro) SSD
> 
> 1050w SeasonicX PSU
> 
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Milittary Green Case
> 
> Asus STX Essence Sound Card
> 
> Asus 144Hz Monitor
> 
> Tt e-sports Meka G Unit Battle Edition Keyboard or Corsair Vengeance K90
> 
> Either a Level 10M Military Green Mouse or Corsair M65 Green Mouse...
> 
> Thoughts on this AMD Powerhouse?


Nice setup. I have the slightly older Crosshair V without the Formula Z. Contrary to what you have been told the Crosshair V Formula Z has a slightly better VRM than the other boards. It is rated 8x2x2. My board and the Sabertooths are simply 8x2. You may in fact get a slightly better overlock on the Formula Z because of the 8x2x2 setup. Consider that before you shell out the cash. There is a Czech fellow that got 5.3 GHZ I believe with watercooling custom loop on the Formula Z board with the 8350. I believe he had the highest overclock on the forum without using LN. Correct me if I am wrong fellows. His username is Flank3r ,if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Nice setup. I have the slightly older Crosshair V without the Formula Z. Contrary to what you have been told the Crosshair V Formula Z has a slightly better VRM than the other boards. It is rated 8x2x2. The My board and the Sabertooths are simply 8x2. You may in fact get a slightly better overlock on the Formula Z because of the 8x2x2 setup. Consider that before you shell out the cash. There is a Czech fellow that got 5.3 GHZ I believe with watercooling custom loop on the Formula Z board with the 8350. I believe he had the highest overclock on the forum without using LN. Correct me if I am wrong fellows. His username is Flankr3 if I remember correctly.


sounds quiet accurate. but again~ same ocs i vote go with ascetics for what you want. either board is a great board with great design and great results.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Okay here is what I have decided to go with everyone for my Ultimate AMD FX-8350 Gaming/Work PC:
> 
> AMD FX 8350
> 
> Asus Sabertooth Gen3 just because its newest
> 
> 8GB G Skill Sniper 3 2133
> 
> 2x MSi 7970 TF3 OC/BE as I heard they use a Ref PCB and have Unlocked Voltages
> 
> 1TB Western Digital Caviar Blue HDD (Cheap)
> 
> 250GB Samsung 840 (Non Pro) SSD
> 
> 1050w SeasonicX PSU
> 
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Milittary Green Case
> 
> Asus STX Essence Sound Card
> 
> Asus 144Hz Monitor
> 
> Tt e-sports Meka G Unit Battle Edition Keyboard or Corsair Vengeance K90
> 
> Either a Level 10M Military Green Mouse or Corsair M65 Green Mouse...
> 
> Thoughts on this AMD Powerhouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup. I have the slightly older Crosshair V without the Formula Z. Contrary to what you have been told the Crosshair V Formula Z has a slightly better VRM than the other boards. It is rated 8x2x2. The My board and the Sabertooths are simply 8x2. You may in fact get a slightly better overlock on the Formula Z because of the 8x2x2 setup. Consider that before you shell out the cash. There is a Czech fellow that got 5.3 GHZ I believe with watercooling custom loop on the Formula Z board with the 8350. I believe he had the highest overclock on the forum without using LN. Correct me if I am wrong fellows.
Click to expand...

Red had the 5.3, and it's on a UD7. Flacker had the magic chip that couldn't be touched, but I don't think we ever got anything formal from him. That's in this thread anyway.

Also, 8+2+2, not X. They do mean different things. While the VRMs on the Crosshair are extraordinary (and capable of double any other board), it's still only 8-phase to the CPU itself. The "format" goes like this.

8 CPU Phases
+
2 CPU/MB + IMC Phases
+
2 Probably RAM or Southbridge Phases.

Most board's don't count the RAM/Southbridge in their list, but they do have their own VRMs, and are easily spotted on a motherboard.

Either way, the Crosshairs design leans more to LN2 style benching. While the stronger VRMs could lead to greater efficiency, if the chip is not drawing enough wattage to be a concern (as in, over 600w) there is near zero advantage to it over a sabertooth.

As for highest non-LN2 overclock, that right belongs to Alatar, with his 5.6-5.8Ghz OC on his 2-stage Phase Change unit. While it isn't watercooling, it isn't LN2 either.

Crosshair V VRM listing:
Quote:


> 8 phases go to the CPU cores, 2 phases supply the memory controller and un-core features of the CPU, while an extra two phases supply the main memory.


SOURCE


----------



## PCBuilder94

I have one question.... The FX 8150 had the Scorpius platform so does the FX 8350 have a special platform to build?

Also I would like to watch a couple videos of builds using the 8350 but when I search on YouTube there seems to only be build overviews does anyone here have there build taped and uploaded to the internet?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> I have one question.... The FX 8150 had the Scorpius platform so does the FX 8350 have a special platform to build?
> 
> Also I would like to watch a couple videos of builds using the 8350 but when I search on YouTube there seems to only be build overviews does anyone here have there build taped and uploaded to the internet?


I have photos but not video

and as far as the scorpious platform or something similiar.. no i think that was just a thing to try to get more money to AMD..

hey guys.. If I add a 200mm rad would my pump be able to keep up or would I need to get a pump too?
and any recomendations for high static pressure 200mm fans?


----------



## lastguytom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> as long as the fallout doesn't come south ahah


The Scorpios design is a amd/Asus motherboard term saying , If you have a 990fx chip set combine with a 7000 video card and a amd fx bulldozer or even the piledriver 8350/8320/6300/4300
you will get max fps and performance. a friend of mine has a amd build and intel i5 and he told me in frame rate testing his nvdia runs better on the amdfx, while testing the same game.

by the way i have a asus sabertooth 990fx rev1.0 , amdfx 8350, and a radeon 7970 3gb gpu and its a smooth running, if you loved 1st person shooters, ie sports games,crysis 3, tomb rader its a beast
of a combo to go with.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Well the main games Ill play are:

BF3
SWTOR
SETI at home

and maybe some mining other than that I will be hoping to do some other older games...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> The Scorpios design is a amd/Asus motherboard term saying , If you have a 990fx chip set combine with a 7000 video card and a amd fx bulldozer or even the piledriver 8350/8320/6300/4300
> you will get max fps and performance. a friend of mine has a amd build and intel i5 and he told me in frame rate testing his nvdia runs better on the amdfx, while testing the same game.
> 
> by the way i have a asus sabertooth 990fx rev1.0 , amdfx 8350, and a radeon 7970 3gb gpu and its a smooth running, if you loved 1st person shooters, ie sports games,crysis 3, tomb rader its a beast
> of a combo to go with.


i guess i was out of the loop on that.. good thing my SLI 460's are still holding strong on high/very custom settings geting 50-60fps


----------



## PCBuilder94

Well it seems that the 770s and 780s are officially releasing in a few weeks.. I think Ill change my build up to a CHV-Z and either dual 770s or 780s..... As they will be the newest GPUs out.... When is the next AMD line set to launch? Because if I enjoy the AMD side of things Ill be upgrading to the next 8 Core 8xxx CPU.... Can't wait everyone.... I think I can finally come out of the case (See what I did there) and say:

I AM AN AMD LOVER NOW! CANT HELP IT WAS BORN THAT WAY!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well it seems that the 770s and 780s are officially releasing in a few weeks.. I think Ill change my build up to a CHV-Z and either dual 770s or 780s..... As they will be the newest GPUs out.... When is the next AMD line set to launch? Because if I enjoy the AMD side of things Ill be upgrading to the next 8 Core 8xxx CPU.... Can't wait everyone.... I think I can finally come out of the case (See what I did there) and say:
> 
> I AM AN AMD LOVER NOW! CANT HELP IT WAS BORN THAT WAY!


TBH the gen 3 would sport better going newer graphics even if its marginal there is more performance to the PCIe 3.0.

Steamroller isn't expected till late this year prolly around novemberish or beginning of next year will still be on a AM3+ socket.. only thing that im not 100% sure of is if there will be a 1090 chipset with native PCIe 3.0


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well it seems that the 770s and 780s are officially releasing in a few weeks.. I think Ill change my build up to a CHV-Z and either dual 770s or 780s..... As they will be the newest GPUs out.... When is the next AMD line set to launch? Because if I enjoy the AMD side of things Ill be upgrading to the next 8 Core 8xxx CPU.... Can't wait everyone.... I think I can finally come out of the case (See what I did there) and say:
> 
> I AM AN AMD LOVER NOW! CANT HELP IT WAS BORN THAT WAY!
> 
> 
> 
> TBH the gen 3 would sport better going newer graphics even if its marginal there is more performance to the PCIe 3.0.
> 
> Steamroller isn't expected till late this year prolly around novemberish or beginning of next year will still be on a AM3+ socket.. only thing that im not 100% sure of is if there will be a 1090 chipset with native PCIe 3.0
Click to expand...

No GPU outside of a Dual-GPU single-card solution will max PCI-e 2.0 x16. End of story. People really need to get this "it's higher, it must be better" mentality out of their head.

The reason it was such a big deal for intel was _they only have x8/x8_, they needed it. We have x16/x16, all the Plextor chip does is add latency between the CPU and GPU (CPU -> CPU/NB -> HT -> NB -> *Plextor* -> GPU), unless you're running a 7990 or 690 (the only PCI-e 3.0 capable dual-GPU cards), in which case, it only helps with crossfire/SLI (as in, 2 of these cards, they both have Xfire/SLI capability on the card itself), because the additional bandwidth of PCI-e 3.0 is not available to the CPU due to HT limitations which hold back even x16/x16 2.0.

It _may_ help in Tri-fire/Tri-SLI, where the x8 parts of the x16/x8/x8 may hold you back, but he is talking about 2 GPUs.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No GPU outside of a Dual-GPU single-card solution will max PCI-e 2.0 x16. End of story. People really need to get this "it's higher, it must be better" mentality out of their head.
> 
> The reason it was such a big deal for intel was _they only have x8/x8_, they needed it. We have x16/x16, all the Plextor chip does is add latency between the CPU and GPU (CPU -> CPU/NB -> HT -> NB -> *Plextor* -> GPU), unless you're running a 7990 or 690 (the only PCI-e 3.0 capable dual-GPU cards), in which case, it only helps with crossfire/SLI (as in, 2 of these cards, they both have Xfire/SLI capability on the card itself), because the additional bandwidth of PCI-e 3.0 is not available to the CPU due to HT limitations which hold back even x16/x16 2.0.
> 
> It _may_ help in Tri-fire/Tri-SLI, where the x8 parts of the x16/x8/x8 may hold you back, but he is talking about 2 GPUs.


which is why i suggested it as he was talking about waiting and getting the flagship nVidia cards when they release for SLI if he was talking about a single card I wouldn't have suggested and if he hadn't said for the 700 series then i wouldn't have suggested it,,


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No GPU outside of a Dual-GPU single-card solution will max PCI-e 2.0 x16. End of story. People really need to get this "it's higher, it must be better" mentality out of their head.
> 
> The reason it was such a big deal for intel was _they only have x8/x8_, they needed it. We have x16/x16, all the Plextor chip does is add latency between the CPU and GPU (CPU -> CPU/NB -> HT -> NB -> *Plextor* -> GPU), unless you're running a 7990 or 690 (the only PCI-e 3.0 capable dual-GPU cards), in which case, it only helps with crossfire/SLI (as in, 2 of these cards, they both have Xfire/SLI capability on the card itself), because the additional bandwidth of PCI-e 3.0 is not available to the CPU due to HT limitations which hold back even x16/x16 2.0.
> 
> It _may_ help in Tri-fire/Tri-SLI, where the x8 parts of the x16/x8/x8 may hold you back, but he is talking about 2 GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> which is why i suggested it as he was talking about waiting and getting the flagship nVidia cards when they release for SLI if he was talking about a single card I wouldn't have suggested and if he hadn't said for the 700 series then i wouldn't have suggested it,,
Click to expand...

He's talking about two single-GPU cards.

The extra bandwidth does not help, the extra latency hurts.

Net result: Bad.

Not 700, not even 800 will max 2.0. It's not even close to the 2.0 x16 mark.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He's talking about two single-GPU cards.
> 
> The extra bandwidth does not help, the extra latency hurts.
> 
> Net result: Bad.
> 
> Not 700, not even 800 will max 2.0. It's not even close to the 2.0 x16 mark.


Nvm i get it now.. Is there any real world tests on this?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well it seems that the 770s and 780s are officially releasing in a few weeks.. I think Ill change my build up to a CHV-Z and either dual 770s or 780s..... As they will be the newest GPUs out.... When is the next AMD line set to launch? Because if I enjoy the AMD side of things Ill be upgrading to the next 8 Core 8xxx CPU.... Can't wait everyone.... I think I can finally come out of the case (See what I did there) and say:
> 
> I AM AN AMD LOVER NOW! CANT HELP IT WAS BORN THAT WAY!


The next FX cpus will be in the 4th quarter. The Steamroller cores will be in that cpu. Should be about 15% better performance than Vishera. Everyone is waiting for that upgrade.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Red had the 5.3, and it's on a UD7. Flacker had the magic chip that couldn't be touched, but I don't think we ever got anything formal from him. That's in this thread anyway.
> 
> Also, 8+2+2, not X. They do mean different things. While the VRMs on the Crosshair are extraordinary (and capable of double any other board), it's still only 8-phase to the CPU itself. The "format" goes like this.
> 
> 8 CPU Phases
> +
> 2 CPU/MB + IMC Phases
> +
> 2 Probably RAM or Southbridge Phases.
> 
> Most board's don't count the RAM/Southbridge in their list, but they do have their own VRMs, and are easily spotted on a motherboard.
> 
> Either way, the Crosshairs design leans more to LN2 style benching. While the stronger VRMs could lead to greater efficiency, if the chip is not drawing enough wattage to be a concern (as in, over 600w) there is near zero advantage to it over a sabertooth.
> 
> As for highest non-LN2 overclock, that right belongs to Alatar, with his 5.6-5.8Ghz OC on his 2-stage Phase Change unit. While it isn't watercooling, it isn't LN2 either.
> 
> Crosshair V VRM listing:
> SOURCE


Seems like you could make an arguement for several boards in this thread, people have done well on many different brands . Or you could possibly argue that experience in overclocking is a great equalizer









Kyadck has the best 8320 that I am aware of - he is on a Gigabyte with a custom loop.
Gertruude has the record for the BH benchmark on his ASUS Sabretooth with a custom loop
Not sure who has the best Wprime or super pi. on water but my records are 6.239 seconds @ 5525 mhz for wprime 32m and 16.9 seconds @ 5365 mhz for spi 1m.
Alatar is just plain cheating with that phase change....lol.
While pushing the MSI rig I found that a 10C reduction in core temps would yield close to 200 mhz in overclocking headroom (within the parameters my system and ambients could provide)
Surprisingly, my chip managed to place higher than Flanker's on the bot for Cinebench 11.5 on a GD-80 H-100 setup 9.17 @ 5341 mhz


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Red had the 5.3, and it's on a UD7. Flacker had the magic chip that couldn't be touched, but I don't think we ever got anything formal from him. That's in this thread anyway.
> 
> Also, 8+2+2, not X. They do mean different things. While the VRMs on the Crosshair are extraordinary (and capable of double any other board), it's still only 8-phase to the CPU itself. The "format" goes like this.
> 
> 8 CPU Phases
> +
> 2 CPU/MB + IMC Phases
> +
> 2 Probably RAM or Southbridge Phases.
> 
> Most board's don't count the RAM/Southbridge in their list, but they do have their own VRMs, and are easily spotted on a motherboard.
> 
> Either way, the Crosshairs design leans more to LN2 style benching. While the stronger VRMs could lead to greater efficiency, if the chip is not drawing enough wattage to be a concern (as in, over 600w) there is near zero advantage to it over a sabertooth.
> 
> As for highest non-LN2 overclock, that right belongs to Alatar, with his 5.6-5.8Ghz OC on his 2-stage Phase Change unit. While it isn't watercooling, it isn't LN2 either.
> 
> Thanks Kyad for the details. Actually don't know why Flank3r didn't post his verification here. I did see it on the Republic of Gamers web site and on Tech Power Up , I believe.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Red had the 5.3, and it's on a UD7. Flacker had the magic chip that couldn't be touched, but I don't think we ever got anything formal from him. That's in this thread anyway.
> 
> Also, 8+2+2, not X. They do mean different things. While the VRMs on the Crosshair are extraordinary (and capable of double any other board), it's still only 8-phase to the CPU itself. The "format" goes like this.
> 
> 8 CPU Phases
> +
> 2 CPU/MB + IMC Phases
> +
> 2 Probably RAM or Southbridge Phases.
> 
> Most board's don't count the RAM/Southbridge in their list, but they do have their own VRMs, and are easily spotted on a motherboard.
> 
> Either way, the Crosshairs design leans more to LN2 style benching. While the stronger VRMs could lead to greater efficiency, if the chip is not drawing enough wattage to be a concern (as in, over 600w) there is near zero advantage to it over a sabertooth.
> 
> As for highest non-LN2 overclock, that right belongs to Alatar, with his 5.6-5.8Ghz OC on his 2-stage Phase Change unit. While it isn't watercooling, it isn't LN2 either.
> 
> Crosshair V VRM listing:
> SOURCE
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you could make an arguement for several boards in this thread, people have done well on many different brands . Or you could possibly argue that experience in overclocking is a great equalizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyadck has the best 8320 that I am aware of - he is on a Gigabyte with a custom loop.
> Gertruude has the record for the BH benchmark on his ASUS Sabretooth with a custom loop
> Not sure who has the best Wprime or super pi. on water but my records are 6.239 seconds @ 5525 mhz for wprime 32m and 16.9 seconds @ 5365 mhz for spi 1m.
> Alatar is just plain cheating with that phase change....lol.
> While pushing the MSI rig I found that a 10C reduction in core temps would yield close to 200 mhz in overclocking headroom (within the parameters my system and ambients could provide)
> Surprisingly, my chip managed to place higher than Flanker's on the bot for Cinebench 11.5 on a GD-80 H-100 setup 9.17 @ 5341 mhz
Click to expand...

Ghost12 ties with me, he's on Saber.

I'm still edgy about MSI, but your board either hasn't exploded, or you're covering it up and managed to get the same OC again on another anyway, both of which are making me think maybe MSI learned to stop making VRMs out of fireworks.


----------



## cssorkinman

I saw this in the reply section of the source article Kyad quoted :

"Asus still use those old Taiwanese TRIO chokes. Just painted or different models. They aren't as good as the high current chokes used on the MSI boards, also, the caps are also STILL made by Apaq. Sub par Chinese-Taiwanese caps.

The Giga boards use high quality Japanese Nippon Chemi-Con's. The MSI's even go as far as donating the CPU area ENTIRELY to TANTALUMs and NO old cylindirical caps.

As far as built quality is concerned, the 990FX GD-80 and the Giga are easily better built.

Besides, this board looks like it came out of some pre-school project.

Nothing alike the proper, no-BS looks of say Asus WS boards."

I have no idea to the validity of what he says other than the fact he is right about the cylindrical caps being absent from the socket area of the GD-80


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I saw this in the reply section of the source article Kyad quoted :
> 
> "Asus still use those old Taiwanese TRIO chokes. Just painted or different models. They aren't as good as the high current chokes used on the MSI boards, also, the caps are also STILL made by Apaq. Sub par Chinese-Taiwanese caps.
> 
> The Giga boards use high quality Japanese Nippon Chemi-Con's. The MSI's even go as far as donating the CPU area ENTIRELY to TANTALUMs and NO old cylindirical caps.
> 
> As far as built quality is concerned, the 990FX GD-80 and the Giga are easily better built.
> 
> Besides, this board looks like it came out of some pre-school project.
> 
> Nothing alike the proper, no-BS looks of say Asus WS boards."
> 
> I have no idea to the validity of what he says other than the fact he is right about the cylindrical caps being absent from the socket area of the GD-80


Well here's a nice in-depth review of the board, including VRMs and stuff.

http://www.hardcoreware.net/asus-crosshair-v-formula-review/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ghost12 ties with me, he's on Saber.
> 
> I'm still edgy about MSI, but your board either hasn't exploded, or you're covering it up and managed to get the same OC again on another anyway, both of which are making me think maybe MSI learned to stop making VRMs out of fireworks.


Lol, I think these forums and the internet in general has jaded a few of us







.
I really can't think of a way to prove it, but yes it's the one and only FXA 990 GD-80 V2 I have ever owned . Never so much as a hint of any kind of stress thus far , it's been a tank









The only board I have ever had go POP was a foxconn 790 based AM 3 rig that crapped the bed at stock speeds on a C-3 965. VRM sounded like a .22 rifle shot when it blew, pretty impressive!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> I have one question.... The FX 8150 had the Scorpius platform so does the FX 8350 have a special platform to build?
> 
> Also I would like to watch a couple videos of builds using the 8350 but when I search on YouTube there seems to only be build overviews does anyone here have there build taped and uploaded to the internet?


yea you can still build it !~i dont have any pics sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He's talking about two single-GPU cards.
> 
> The extra bandwidth does not help, the extra latency hurts.
> 
> Net result: Bad.
> 
> Not 700, not even 800 will max 2.0. It's not even close to the 2.0 x16 mark.


really he is right


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Novody-3

i read the Cumputer restore OC guide so
Sabertooth (asus) Owner is there any Bios settings that i should set and not in his guide?

there are so many F***..... settings and the translate isn't complete or i dont know what it is. Only used the guide (the Extreme 4 was really easy...







)


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hello gentlemen,

I have one big, huge, ugly problem here. I am finally done with my new rig, but i can't overclock this thnig







. Seriuously man i have a huge 240mm rad and a 200mm radiators at the front, and i still can't get 5.1ghz stable with a cutsom loop. I had to sell my sabertooth Gen 3 because of hardrive problems, so i am back on my R2.0. But please, can someone help me to got this schip at 5.1ghz+. I already got an stable 5.020Ghz at 1.550v.

Someone with the sabertooth who can help me? (tell me bios settings)









see pics:


----------



## sdlvx

1.55v is nothing please more volts!


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 1.55v is nothing please more volts!


Seriously? i mean, i know people who are running 5.2ghz with only 1.536v


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> I have one big, huge, ugly problem here. I am finally done with my new rig, but i can't overclock this thnig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seriuously man i have a huge 240mm rad and a 200mm radiators at the front, and i still can't get 5.1ghz stable with a cutsom loop. I had to sell my sabertooth Gen 3 because of hardrive problems, so i am back on my R2.0. But please, can someone help me to got this schip at 5.1ghz+. I already got an stable 5.020Ghz at 1.550v.
> 
> Someone with the sabertooth who can help me? (tell me bios settings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see pics:


its not only the volts, u need to OC the FSB to gain some stability too.

some higher HT link and CPUNB will gain some stability, but at least u need 1.550 volts to be stable at 5ghz.

i have my voltage set to 1.565 in bios and LLC to high and get 1.58 volts under load.

and 5.2 at 1.536 volts? seems kinda low to me, can u tell me where u seen that?


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> its not only the volts, u need to OC the FSB to gain some stability too.
> 
> some higher HT link and CPUNB will gain some stability, but at least u need 1.550 volts to be stable at 5ghz.
> 
> i have my voltage set to 1.565 in bios and LLC to high and get 1.58 volts under load.
> 
> and 5.2 at 1.536 volts? seems kinda low to me, can u tell me where u seen that?


Thanks for the help so far, i am going to play with NB and HT now








This gentlemen called ''Red1776'' got 5.2ghz at 1.512v, with custom loop

See 7th reaction in this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/7930


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> its not only the volts, u need to OC the FSB to gain some stability too.
> 
> some higher HT link and CPUNB will gain some stability, but at least u need 1.550 volts to be stable at 5ghz.
> 
> i have my voltage set to 1.565 in bios and LLC to high and get 1.58 volts under load.
> 
> and 5.2 at 1.536 volts? seems kinda low to me, can u tell me where u seen that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help so far, i am going to play with NB and HT now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gentlemen called ''Red1776'' got 5.2ghz at 1.512v, with custom loop
> 
> See 7th reaction in this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/7930
Click to expand...

Ya... Upping any of those does not "improve" stability. At all. Never will. Using a combination of FSB and Multi OCing could get you higher with the same voltage, but by no means does increasing HT or NB stabilize anything.

Also, Red is a reviewer and I'm 99% sure he got a cherry picked chip, it's probably not the best thing to base on.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya... Upping any of those does not "improve" stability. At all. Never will. Using a combination of FSB and Multi OCing could get you higher with the same voltage, but by no means does increasing HT or NB stabilize anything.
> 
> Also, Red is a reviewer and I'm 99% sure he got a cherry picked chip, it's probably not the best thing to base on.


well at those high CPU clocks leaving the HT link and CPUNB stock would not be smart because u simply would not benefit the full speed of your OC.

when i upped my HT link and CPUNB a little i did gain some stability, i don't know if that is the same with Asus boards but for me it helped









and cherry picked chip? what does that mean? that u are getting a bunch of chips and see what is the best one? i heard it before in a thread when i try to OC my GPU but i highly doubt people do that but it can be because some people get very strange results and what almost no one can get.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

What doe Bsod 124 means?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well at those high CPU clocks leaving the HT link and CPUNB stock would not be smart *because u simply would not benefit the full speed of your OC.*
> 
> *when i upped my HT link and CPUNB a little i did gain some stability*, i don't know if that is the same with Asus boards but for me it helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cherry picked chip? what does that mean? that u are getting a bunch of chips and see what is the best one? i heard it before in a thread when i try to OC my GPU *but i highly doubt people do that but it can be because some people get very strange results and what almost no one can get.*


1, Please explain how we would not receive the benefit of the oc, in detail thanks
2,You gained stability with this method? please post evidence of your stability at claimed clocks
3 What part of red is a reviewer did you miss - cherry picked chips or components are not uncommon on that basis


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> What doe Bsod 124 means?


more CPU voltage.
And don't worry ,as far as I know, he can run some benchmarks @ 5.2GHz, but its not IBT , OCCT,or P95 stable.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Seriously? i mean, i know people who are running 5.2ghz with only 1.536v


All chips are not created equal, as in each chip will take a different setup to achieve said HIGH clocks. Just because so and so can do it at those volts doesnt mean that you can. Mine takes 1.58V to be "actual" stable @ 5ghz, 3dmark will pass 5ghz @ 1.53 and I can game, but I dont deem that stable. Starting at 4.8ghz mine took an incredible amount more volts to get stable, then after 5 it takes an even bigger jump in volts to get that extra 100mhz, diminishing returns kick in at some point and its just not worth the volts, heat, and wear and tear for daily use. I keep mine as of now 5ghz because I have plenty off cooling for it.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Thanks for the help so far, i am going to play with NB and HT now


As others have stated you will need more CPU voltage. There are other things to consider as well for shooting over 5.0Ghz.

- Some CPUs require extra voltage when going over a 25x Multiplier, so increasing the FSB is a good approach in order to keep a low CPU Multi.
- Giving a small voltage increase to NB 1.8v can help keep the CPU voltage down when going over 5.0Ghz or when using high Multipliers for CPU/NB or CPU.
(This is the voltage for the motherboard Chipset. Not too sure why it helps TBH. I have not found safe voltage range for it, but 1.85v seems ok)


----------



## os2wiz

Why are yo dissatisfied if you have a stable 5.06 GHZ overclock?? That is very good and you should be quite happy. There are plenty of people, even with custom loops, that barely reach 5.0GHZ or less.


----------



## kahboom

This is one hell of an error at 5ghz turned voltage up too high on nb ht 1.8v set to 1.828v and got this .


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> This is one hell of an error at 5ghz turned voltage up too high on nb ht 1.8v set to 1.828v and got this .


Great score though









How high do you have the CPU/NB and HT voltages?

Edited: I see those voltages are normal. So you got that error with just increasing the NB 1.8v?


----------



## bond32

I'm still trying to figure out why my physics score in 3dmark11 is so much lower than others.... Running at 5 ghz physics score itself is 8900 ish where I have seen others with an almost exact same setup getting 9500 ish on physics score. Any ideas?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6530084

http://valid.canardpc.com/2796041


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why my physics score in 3dmark11 is so much lower than others.... Running at 5 ghz physics score itself is 8900 ish where I have seen others with an almost exact same setup getting 9500 ish on physics score. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6530084
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2796041


Ram speed and timings greatly affect the physics score as well. whats your ram speed?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Ram speed and timings greatly affect the physics score as well. whats your ram speed?


That's what I thought. Its 2133 stock, running slightly faster than that. Running at 1114 mhz right now, 9-10-10-29. May try 1T command rate, see if that changes anything.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's what I thought. Its 2133 stock, running slightly faster than that. Running at 1114 mhz right now, 9-10-10-29. May try 1T command rate, see if that changes anything.


RAM, HT link and CPUNB effect the scores in 3d mark11









it has a flavor for timings over speed i noticed when i did some RAM testings and what i have heard form other people on here.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> RAM, HT link and CPUNB effect the scores in 3d mark11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a flavor for timings over speed i noticed when i did some RAM testings and what i have heard form other people on here.


Suppose I need to find that highest-speed-lowest-timings spot. That 3dmark11 you did where you got so high, was that with your ram running at 2400 mhz and loose timings?


----------



## bond32

Well I bumped up the CPU/NB a little and my score went up a bit. Going to keep testing in small increments.

Also Gertie says hi to everyone







He can't post here yet but he sends his regards.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Suppose I need to find that highest-speed-lowest-timings spot. That 3dmark11 you did where you got so high, was that with your ram running at 2400 mhz and loose timings?


i have 1866 RAM timings stock is 8-9-9-24

i have it running now at 2341 timings are 9-10-10-28

maybe to gain some stability i set everything in the RAM setting u know where u change the timings, i set everything to SPD and not at AUTO.

again i have my voltage set to 1.65 otherwise u can forget high speeds and better timings.

also CPUNB seems important because i could get a higher speed of my RAM if i set it to 2750.

so it is really a mix of multipliers and RAM speed and timings what set u to the ultimate speed and latency


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well I bumped up the CPU/NB a little and my score went up a bit. Going to keep testing in small increments.
> 
> Also Gertie says hi to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't post here yet but he sends his regards.


okay, well keep trying, i can send u some more details if u want i PM u my exact settings.

also i saw that u use Corsair RAM and i have bad experience overclocking them so i do not know how well they clock, that is my reason why i went from Corsair to G.skill i read some reviews of them that they clock well and as u can see in my scores they are pretty good.

good luck and if u want i can PM u


----------



## Durquavian

Hurricane, I have to admit that you have not given us a lot to go on. What you do with your setup is ultimately your choice and If your ok with it then that is OK. But as I stated before, please be careful giving advice about high overclocks. Someone with little to no experience may take your advice as fact assuming your setup is COMPLETELY stable and they may fry their stuff.

Trust me we are all happy you enjoy your 8350, it is why we are all on this thread. But if your not willing to get at least 2 or 3 program stable (prime is an issue so no one expects that - I know I just opened the door on that one) then try to refrain from giving setup advice. If someone asks what setup you have then give it but make sure you let them know it has been tested for complete stability.

Not tryin to cause a stir bud just giving some advice and show some concern for a fellow FXer.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hurricane, I have to admit that you have not given us a lot to go on. What you do with your setup is ultimately your choice and If your ok with it then that is OK. But as I stated before, please be careful giving advice about high overclocks. Someone with little to no experience may take your advice as fact assuming your setup is COMPLETELY stable and they may fry their stuff.
> 
> Trust me we are all happy you enjoy your 8350, it is why we are all on this thread. But if your not willing to get at least 2 or 3 program stable (prime is an issue so no one expects that - I know I just opened the door on that one) then try to refrain from giving setup advice. If someone asks what setup you have then give it but make sure you let them know it has been tested for complete stability.
> 
> Not tryin to cause a stir bud just giving some advice and show some concern for a fellow FXer.


This and It's pretty clear that cpu/nb does not do well with FX as it does with Phenom II. It seems people leave it from 2200 - 2400mhz any higher seems to cause OVERALL instability in higher overclocks. However, cpu/nb voltage bump over stock does seem to help. My


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> This and It's pretty clear that cpu/nb does not do well with FX as it does with Phenom II. It seems people leave it from 2200 - 2400mhz any higher seems to cause OVERALL instability in higher overclocks. However, cpu/nb voltage bump over stock does seem to help. My


i did striaght FSB OC and my CPU/NB 22somethihng so yeah


----------



## No0ffenc3

Hi guys!

Can you help a problematic AMD user out in this thread? Would really appreciate it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388635/problem-with-my-new-fx-8350#post_19907425

Thanks!!


----------



## Novody-3

I know we had it in this big thread but i cant find it whats the best settings forIBT AVX very high or max and how many runs?

Can we add it on first page


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,
Been a while . have had some seriously ill family members as of late.
anyway, my latest on the Vishera build front






The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII

[email protected]
Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz
4 X HD 7970 Quadfire
1x Corsiar AX1200W
2x FSP Group X5 500W =1000W
1XNexXxos XT45mm x 360mm Rads
2 x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm Rads
1x NexXxos XT45mm x 120mm Rads
3X VPP-655 Pumps
1X Phobya DC-12-400 Pump
Koolance 370 CPU Block
4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks (full parallel cooling)
Rad Fans: Coolermaster Excalibur
Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing
Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2
Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir
Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been a while . have had some seriously ill family members as of late.
> any my latest on the Vishera build front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII
> 
> [email protected]
> Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz
> 4 X HD 7970 Quadfire
> 1x Corsiar AX1200W
> 2x FSP Group X5 500W =1000W
> 1XNexXxos XT45mm x 360mm Rads
> 2 x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm Rads
> 1x NexXxos XT45mm x 120mm Rads
> 3X VPP-655 Pumps
> 1X Phobya DC-12-400 Pump
> Koolance 370 CPU Block
> 4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks (full parallel cooling)
> Rad Fans: Coolermaster Excalibur
> Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
> Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing
> Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2
> Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
> BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir
> Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


Sir, I'd like permission to marry your computer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hurricane, I have to admit that you have not given us a lot to go on. What you do with your setup is ultimately your choice and If your ok with it then that is OK. But as I stated before, please be careful giving advice about high overclocks. Someone with little to no experience may take your advice as fact assuming your setup is COMPLETELY stable and they may fry their stuff.
> 
> Trust me we are all happy you enjoy your 8350, it is why we are all on this thread. But if your not willing to get at least 2 or 3 program stable (prime is an issue so no one expects that - I know I just opened the door on that one) then try to refrain from giving setup advice. If someone asks what setup you have then give it but make sure you let them know it has been tested for complete stability.
> 
> Not tryin to cause a stir bud just giving some advice and show some concern for a fellow FXer.


okay i understand you, so what proof do u need?

i mean look at my scores doesn't they speak for themselves?

what would u like to know? i did prime95 and it crashed even when i have 4.5ghz overclock so prime is out of my window.

i will say it again than, i test my system with AIDA64 FPU test, that will not say that is is stable but that will show u the highest temps u can get of that CPU and if ur cooler is up to it.

to test if i am stable i do some things i normally do like multitasking, listen to music and download some movies and the same time i move big amounts of date for example large movies.

that is in my opinion the best way to test stability because most people do not use their PC at 100% load all day long. don't get me wrong again to think u don't need to test at full load but i am only saying that heavy programs like prime95 IBT CAN HURT CPU because they heat up pretty fast and if u are new to this with not so good cooler for that kind of overclock u can easily fry your CPU.

again i am not here to make false statements but i am only saying that what is logical to me, i would like to discuss it and learn some more of course but it seems that what ever is not true or what so ever.

again about overclocks only OC the CPU will NOT benefit the full power of it because when u leave the rest at stock like HT and CPUNB than u have an very fast CPU but it will not be at its max because it can calculate much faster but what is the use of it when your RAM and CPUNB is not optimized?!

i mean i gained more than 500 physics score points in 3Dmark11 when i OC my RAM and HT link and CPUNB so that will explain it a bit, or am i wrong?

also i did not lie that i gained some stability when i upper my HT link a bit and CPUNB because when u OC them u need more volts to your NB so that will gain some more stability.

again look at my scores please, i was the only one on 3Dmark11 with that kind of score with my 660TI and with that kind of physics score so if i do not know what i am talking about i would not get those scores:thumb:

so if there are any questions about my OC or there is some advice or what so ever, we can discuss it but in a normal way, no need for trolling or so, we are all civilized gentlemen.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Sir, I'd like permission to marry your computer.


Look at that I mention him and he magically appears.. secondly *spasming in awesomeness of rig*


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> its not only the volts, u need to OC the FSB to gain some stability too.
> 
> some higher HT link and CPUNB will gain some stability, but at least u need 1.550 volts to be stable at 5ghz.
> 
> i have my voltage set to 1.565 in bios and LLC to high and get 1.58 volts under load.
> 
> and 5.2 at 1.536 volts? seems kinda low to me, can u tell me where u seen that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help so far, i am going to play with NB and HT now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gentlemen called ''Red1776'' got 5.2ghz at 1.512v, with custom loop
> 
> See 7th reaction in this link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/7930
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya... Upping any of those does not "improve" stability. At all. Never will. Using a combination of FSB and Multi OCing could get you higher with the same voltage, but by no means does increasing HT or NB stabilize anything.
> 
> Also, Red is a reviewer and I'm 99% sure he got a cherry picked chip, it's probably not the best thing to base on.
Click to expand...

ummm well ...uh you could ..uh...








I recently got a second 8350 for a AMD high performance review and it does 5.4. so I will let ya'll be the judge.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ummm well ...uh you could ..uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got a second 8350 for a AMD high performance review and it does 5.4. so I will let ya'll be the judge.


good job man









can u tell me some more info how u getting those clocks? u can PM me if u want.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ummm well ...uh you could ..uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got a second 8350 for a AMD high performance review and it does 5.4. so I will let ya'll be the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> good job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u tell me some more info how u getting those clocks? u can PM me if u want.
Click to expand...

Sure







, I can give you a few ways to get there that have worked for my chips. keep in mind all silicon is different, peripherals, and cooling.,


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I can give you a few ways to get there that have worked for my chips. keep in mind all silicon is different, peripherals, and cooling.,


great! thanx a lot dude









maybe there are some settings or adjustments i forgot or re do.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Great score though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high do you have the CPU/NB and HT voltages?
> 
> Edited: I see those voltages are normal. So you got that error with just increasing the NB 1.8v?


Ht voltage is stock and cpu/nb was lowered because the regular crosshair v adds voltage no matter what setting LLC is on so stock for the chip is 1.225v so in bios its set too 1.181v and goes up to 1.23v under load and idles around 1.21v, Ive tried all other voltages and so far this is the only thing that really works to even run cinebench, i get my new ram later this week 2x8gb so im hoping that i can get that stable with 5ghz.. So far 4.9ghz runs fine with 4x4gb of ram but any higher and it doesnt seem to play nice.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been a while . have had some seriously ill family members as of late.
> anyway, my latest on the Vishera build front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII
> 
> [email protected]
> Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz
> 4 X HD 7970 Quadfire
> 1x Corsiar AX1200W
> 2x FSP Group X5 500W =1000W
> 1XNexXxos XT45mm x 360mm Rads
> 2 x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm Rads
> 1x NexXxos XT45mm x 120mm Rads
> 3X VPP-655 Pumps
> 1X Phobya DC-12-400 Pump
> Koolance 370 CPU Block
> 4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks (full parallel cooling)
> Rad Fans: Coolermaster Excalibur
> Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
> Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing
> Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2
> Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
> BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir
> Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


Sorry about the family member. Hope all is well.

Question. Do your houselights dim when you fire your rig up. WOW what a beautiful piece of technology.


----------



## Durquavian

Lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been a while . have had some seriously ill family members as of late.
> anyway, my latest on the Vishera build front
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII
> 
> [email protected]
> Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz
> 4 X HD 7970 Quadfire
> 1x Corsiar AX1200W
> 2x FSP Group X5 500W =1000W
> 1XNexXxos XT45mm x 360mm Rads
> 2 x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm Rads
> 1x NexXxos XT45mm x 120mm Rads
> 3X VPP-655 Pumps
> 1X Phobya DC-12-400 Pump
> Koolance 370 CPU Block
> 4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks (full parallel cooling)
> Rad Fans: Coolermaster Excalibur
> Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
> Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing
> Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2
> Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
> BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir
> Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors


Hey My Friend!!!!!

sent ya a pm but its good to have you back man. I hope things are getting better for ya as i know things on the cpu front are great for you.









As always i fall in love with the beauty you craft


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> good job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u tell me some more info how u getting those clocks? u can PM me if u want.


Ya silly sausage









You wont hit clocks like Red with a h100i man i wouldnt hit 5.4ghz with my setup most ive benched i think is 5.3 or could it be 5.2 cant remember


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ya silly sausage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wont hit clocks like Red with a h100i man i wouldnt hit 5.4ghz with my setup most ive benched i think is 5.3 or could it be 5.2 cant remember


yes i know, the max i can get is 5.1, i tried 5.2 but that requires too much voltage and the heat is always a problem with AMD CPU's

the threshold is way lower than intel, so i hope they will change it so that the temps can go up and so better overclocking


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been a while . have had some seriously ill family members as of late.
> anyway, my latest on the Vishera build front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2.2 kW Holodeck VII
> 
> [email protected]
> Gigabyte GA-990-FXA-UD7 (rev 1.1)
> 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 MHz
> 4 X HD 7970 Quadfire
> 1x Corsiar AX1200W
> 2x FSP Group X5 500W =1000W
> 1XNexXxos XT45mm x 360mm Rads
> 2 x NexXxos XT45mm x 240mm Rads
> 1x NexXxos XT45mm x 120mm Rads
> 3X VPP-655 Pumps
> 1X Phobya DC-12-400 Pump
> Koolance 370 CPU Block
> 4 x Heatkiller GPU X-3 Waterblocks (full parallel cooling)
> Rad Fans: Coolermaster Excalibur
> Bitspower & Monsoon Fittings
> Primochill Advanced LRT Tubing
> Case CoolerMaster Cosmos 2
> Heatkiller X-3 Multilink Quad Bridge
> BitsPower Z-Multi 250mML Reservoir
> Eyefinity 3+1 Extended 5760 x 1080-25" Monitors
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the family member. Hope all is well.
> 
> Question. Do your houselights dim when you fire your rig up. WOW what a beautiful piece of technology.
Click to expand...

Thank you! very kind of you.
Hehehe, they do dim momentarily yes









I had an electrician come in and set up a special dedicated circuit for this thing as well as heavy gauge short extension cords. I have the 1200/150A PSU on one circuit, and the two 500W/80A PSU's run from another circuit


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thank you! very kind of you.
> Hehehe, they do dim momentarily yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an electrician come in and set up a special dedicated circuit for this thing as well as heavy gauge short extension cords. I have the 1200/150A PSU on one circuit, and the two 500W/80A PSU's run from another circuit


Red, would you like to tell me what kind of bios settings you use for a 5.1ghz? I have posted my PC a few pages ago, so i am also on a loop. But a stable 5.2ghz.............but how, HELP!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thank you! very kind of you.
> Hehehe, they do dim momentarily yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an electrician come in and set up a special dedicated circuit for this thing as well as heavy gauge short extension cords. I have the 1200/150A PSU on one circuit, and the two 500W/80A PSU's run from another circuit
> 
> 
> 
> Red, would you like to tell me what kind of bios settings you use for a 5.1ghz? I have posted my PC a few pages ago, so i am also on a loop. But a stable 5.2ghz.............but how, HELP!!
Click to expand...

There is certainly no guarantee of a particularly frequency, that may be all your CPU has in it. I will have a look though at your settings and surrounding peripherals and see if I can help. Both of my 8350's come from the 1229 batch number which is shown to be a very good lot so I may have an advantage there.


----------



## bond32

Well, I did it. I ordered a second 660 ti. To justify it I am making other changes to my build price wise. Going back to a 6300 and getting a different board.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay that's enough with the dramas okay? Get along, got it?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Okay that's enough with the dramas okay? Get along, got it?


Yes Sir,

i certainly will do my best


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

This is the 5th time I have had to come into this thread and quite frankly, I am not happy that have to sound like a broken record having to keep repetitively giving the same reminders over and again.
Quote:


> ||General Guidelines||
> Usage of Overclock.net is contingent on the following:
> *You positively contribute to the forum and its membership
> You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
> You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
> You respect the site, its management and its members*
> *You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community*
> You do not accrue more than 20 active infraction points OR 10 total infractions.


Quote:


> You are EXPECTED to:
> Edit your posts for spelling and grammar. Overclock.net's usability depends on this.
> Use capitalization
> No excessive Internet jargon
> Use proper spelling, grammar and punctuation
> Communicate in English only
> *Treat others with respect at all times
> Maintain an environment that is friendly to all ages*
> *No swearing, racy images etc*.
> Post new threads within the most applicable section of the site
> *Post factual informatio*n


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

Please also watch the double posting. If you want to add content by all means, edit your post instead of posting a new one.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

So with a good little tip I got helped me get past a voltage limitation now.. anyone know anything with voltages on these bad boys past 1.6? or is this the dangerzone? im not sure but doesn't feel like the 1.55v is max safe for these.. but I don't want to jump to conclusions. I do think it has be briefly talked about but nothing too substantial

What do the gurus say is fx series able to handle higher voltage?

Well I just called AMD and was told to go by temps.. that voltage doesn't matter as long temps are ok.. not sure still cause the guy didn't sound like he knew much of what I was asking.

or is this it:

CPU VID: CPU Voltage Identification Digital - a register value that programs the motherboard voltage regulator
(VR) to a specific value. In short, the CPU VID determines the CPU Core Voltage level. In the case of the AMD
FX-8150BE CPU, the default CPU base clock VID is usually from 1.250V to 1.350V. The Maximum CPU VID
value is 1.550V. NOTE: VID value may not always equal to the actual voltage level (see "Voltage
OFFSET"). VID value can be adjusted on the fly with AMD OverDrive utility.



If this is the case this is to stay within waranty hmmmm


----------



## SkateZilla

is AMD IOMMU similar to Intel's MMIO Align?

just wondering what the optimal setting for that in my BIOS is.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So with a good little tip I got helped me get past a voltage limitation now.. anyone know anything with voltages on these bad boys past 1.6? or is this the dangerzone? im not sure but doesn't feel like the 1.55v is max safe for these.. but I don't want to jump to conclusions. I do think it has be briefly talked about but nothing too substantial
> 
> What do the gurus say is fx series able to handle higher voltage?
> 
> Well I just called AMD and was told to go by temps.. that voltage doesn't matter as long temps are ok.. not sure still cause the guy didn't sound like he knew much of what I was asking.
> 
> or is this it:
> 
> CPU VID: CPU Voltage Identification Digital - a register value that programs the motherboard voltage regulator
> (VR) to a specific value. In short, the CPU VID determines the CPU Core Voltage level. In the case of the AMD
> FX-8150BE CPU, the default CPU base clock VID is usually from 1.250V to 1.350V. The Maximum CPU VID
> value is 1.550V. NOTE: VID value may not always equal to the actual voltage level (see "Voltage
> OFFSET"). VID value can be adjusted on the fly with AMD OverDrive utility.


well as far as i know AMD does not support overclocking so for advice i would not call them.

and as far as i know its best to stay under 1.6 what Ive heard but i am not for sure tho. i would like also what is the same voltage for it so if u have the answer i would gladly hear it from you


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well as far as i know AMD does not support overclocking so for advice i would not call them.
> 
> and as far as i know its best to stay under 1.6 what Ive heard but i am not for sure tho. i would like also what is the same voltage for it so if u have the answer i would gladly hear it from you


Thats why i raised my question.. AMD does support overclocking to a degree AKA Overdrive... and what it stated in the tuner guide is that Max is 1.55 to be covered for warranty.. which of course goes to they have to have a certain tolerance for a safety net as a business to protect from idiots.. in addition that is for bulldozer even though Piledrive is just a revamp of it.

I know my cooling isn't up to snuff but im devising a plan for that. and anyone that has less cooling shouldn't try it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thats why i raised my question.. AMD does support overclocking to a degree AKA Overdrive... and what it stated in the tuner guide is that Max is 1.55 to be covered for warranty.. which of course goes to they have to have a certain tolerance for a safety net as a business to protect from idiots.. in addition that is for bulldozer even though Piledrive is just a revamp of it.
> 
> I know my cooling isn't up to snuff but im devising a plan for that. and anyone that has less cooling shouldn't try it.


I run up to 1.68 when benching sometimes. The risk isnt in the volts to a degree its in the temps. I dont batter an eye lid with high volts its when socket temps get to over 80C and cores at 75+C its squeeky bum time


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I run up to 1.68 when benching sometimes. The risk isnt in the volts to a degree its in the temps. I dont batter an eye lid with high volts its when socket temps get to over 80C and cores at 75+C its squeeky bum time


Im just checking.. If temps were good 60 core and 70 socket.. and I was running 1.75v everything would still be good? im not really talking benching im talking running.. does super high voltage cause degradation? or maybe im thinking of it in the wrong way.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im just checking.. If temps were good 60 core and 70 socket.. and I was running 1.75v everything would still be good? im not really talking benching im talking running.. does super high voltage cause degradation? or maybe im thinking of it in the wrong way.


well lets just have a reality check here, ya silly sausage









I wouldnt just stick a high voltage and say right thats it and run my pc, i built up my volts over 1.6 to get to 1.68

I would never go to 1.7 and stress a cpu lol no way and your cpu would just boom id imagine

If i was just gaming and video encoding i would maybe go 1.68 and try it but benching i dont have a problem with.....i would never hit 1.7 on water unless i was just validating no no no









maybe my cajones aint as big to go over 1.7........... that would take some huge cajones


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I run up to 1.68 when benching sometimes. The risk isnt in the volts to a degree its in the temps. I dont batter an eye lid with high volts its when socket temps get to over 80C and cores at 75+C its squeeky bum time


I am in agreement with Gert, if temps are well controlled, voltage ( within reason) doesn't seem to bother these chips. I've pumped 1.72 volts(setting - 1.65 at load) through mine on the GD-80 without any ill effect. That was for Wprime runs using an H-100 in ambient temps of around 20F. Load temps never got above 30 C , but were climbing throughout the lenght of the 1032 run.
Rememeber that is on a non LLC board, makes a big difference in how to manage your voltage.

I had 120mm fans blowing on the vrms as well as the back of the socket.

As always, anything YOU try is AT YOUR OWN RISK.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well lets just have a reality check here, ya silly sausage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt just stick a high voltage and say right thats it and run my pc, i built up my volts over 1.6 to get to 1.68
> 
> I would never go to 1.7 and stress a cpu lol no way and your cpu would just boom id imagine
> 
> If i was just gaming and video encoding i would maybe go 1.68 and try it but benching i dont have a problem with.....i would never hit 1.7 on water unless i was just validating no no no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe my cajones aint as big to go over 1.7........... that would take some huge cajones


but thats my point lol what is the limit of no return (obviously its going to be slightly different for each chip) and im not talking about sticking a high voltage.. of course work up..

my biggest thing is that if I expand my cooling a bit more I can hit 5.1 stable.. I just know itll take the volts I would use that as my gaming soooooo yeah you see where im going with it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I am in agreement with Gert, if temps are well controlled, voltage ( within reason) doesn't seem to bother these chips. I've pumped 1.72 volts(setting - 1.65 at load) through mine on the GD-80 without any ill effect. That was for Wprime runs using an H-100 in ambient temps of around 20F. Load temps never got above 30 C , but were climbing throughout the lenght of the 1032 run.
> Rememeber that is on a non LLC board, makes a big difference in how to manage your voltage.
> 
> I had 120mm fans blowing on the vrms as well as the back of the socket.
> 
> As always, anything YOU try is AT YOUR OWN RISK.


yeah im almost at that voltage for load (LLC boost to 1.62) and of course my own risk.. I just haven't seen anyone really toast a chip (maybe cause i wasn't around BD) but I had heard plenty of stories of people frying PHII just a thought is all and thought it was interesting

either that or these graveyard shifts are getting to me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in agreement with Gert, if temps are well controlled, voltage ( within reason) doesn't seem to bother these chips. I've pumped 1.72 volts(setting - 1.65 at load) through mine on the GD-80 without any ill effect. That was for Wprime runs using an H-100 in ambient temps of around 20F. Load temps never got above 30 C , but were climbing throughout the lenght of the 1032 run.
> Rememeber that is on a non LLC board, makes a big difference in how to manage your voltage.
> 
> I had 120mm fans blowing on the vrms as well as the back of the socket.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, anything YOU try is AT YOUR OWN RISK.


Hey mate glad to see you posting again. not seen ya in a few days i been keeping my beady eye on the thread whilst in the cooler lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> but thats my point lol what is the limit of no return (obviously its going to be slightly different for each chip) and im not talking about sticking a high voltage.. of course work up..
> 
> my biggest thing is that if I expand my cooling a bit more I can hit 5.1 stable.. I just know itll take the volts I would use that as my gaming soooooo yeah you see where im going with it


Well you got a raystorm 240 if i was you id see temps at 5ghz(im not sure what your temps are) and if all is well start building up to 5.1.......5.2 etc and see how temps are there

ive gamed at 5.1 fine and benched at 5.2 and 5.3 temps at 5.3 benching were 80C at one point though this was just with 3 fans on.....might try it againtonight its just too hot at moment...damn summer









i have a 360 rad with 6 fans push pull and 2 200mm above this lol so im a bit better off temp wise..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey mate glad to see you posting again. not seen ya in a few days i been keeping my beady eye on the thread whilst in the cooler lol
> Well you got a raystorm 240 if i was you id see temps at 5ghz(im not sure what your temps are) and if all is well start building up to 5.1.......5.2 etc and see how temps are there
> 
> ive gamed at 5.1 fine and benched at 5.2 and 5.3 temps at 5.3 benching were 80C at one point though this was just with 3 fans on.....might try it againtonight its just too hot at moment...damn summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 360 rad with 6 fans push pull and 2 200mm above this lol so im a bit better off temp wise..


Im loaded with fans and have good static on the rad.. i may get by 5.1 for gaming with temps but benching at 5.06 I hit 75c With IBT AVX very high so i know id need better cooling if i was to try further

and im here banging my head wanting that 40mhz so i said i did (but stable cause im anal)


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im loaded with fans and have good static on the rad.. i may get by 5.1 for gaming with temps but benching at 5.06 I hit 75c With IBT AVX very high so i know id need better cooling if i was to try further
> 
> and im here banging my head wanting that 40mhz so i said i did (but stable cause im anal)


Just as an FYI I have done a few 3dmark benches with 5.3 and higher







@ 1.7 with no ill effects so far. I wont even consider stress testing like that though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im loaded with fans and have good static on the rad.. i may get by 5.1 for gaming with temps but benching at 5.06 I hit 75c With IBT AVX very high so i know id need better cooling if i was to try further
> 
> and im here banging my head wanting that 40mhz so i said i did (but stable cause im anal)


Thats not benching with IBT mate its stressing.









That takes alot more voltage to run stable anyhow so you could get away with lower volts on that for benchmarks and gaming if im not mistaken

Dont use IBT AVX dude, there really is no point for the increase in volts. if u must stress use occt or prime....

remember high clocks 5.1 and over=no stressing







absolutely NO!

there is no better stress test than what u are using pc for

just gaming benchmarks and encoding? well run them and if no crashing all is well.

i gave up stressing a few weeks ago.....done it & had the T shirt


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Just as an FYI I have done a few 3dmark benches with 5.3 and higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 1.7 with no ill effects so far. I wont even consider stress testing like that though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats not benching with IBT mate its stressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That takes alot more voltage to run stable anyhow so you could get away with lower volts on that for benchmarks and gaming if im not mistaken
> 
> Dont use IBT AVX dude, there really is no point for the increase in volts. if u must stress use occt or prime....
> 
> remember high clocks 5.1 and over=no stressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely NO!
> 
> there is no better stress test than what u are using pc for
> 
> just gaming benchmarks and encoding? well run them and if no crashing all is well.
> 
> i gave up stressing a few weeks ago.....done it & had the T shirt


ok ok that makes sense.. still that means i didn't do too bad then


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok ok that makes sense.. still that means i didn't do too bad then


Nope not too badly at all.

Ill be waiting on your screenshots with your benchmarks @5.1+


----------



## p2mob

So I accidentally bend some prones in my 8350.......I ended up ordering a new 8350 and ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z...xD!

Now today morning I took my credit card and tried playing around with the prones to see if I could straighten them up.
I couldn't believe I somehow managed to straightened them up and it fit in the socket. boots up and temps are fine!
Is there any chance that the chip still could be damaged?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> So I accidentally bend some prones in my 8350.......I ended up ordering a new 8350 and ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z...xD!
> 
> Now today morning I took my credit card and tried playing around with the prones to see if I could straighten them up.
> I couldn't believe I somehow managed to straightened them up and it fit in the socket. boots up and temps are fine!
> Is there any chance that the chip still could be damaged?


Hard to say id run it through its paces and see how it does







gratz on still working









i did the same to my old cpu but i was a naab and threw it out lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> So I accidentally bend some prones in my 8350.......I ended up ordering a new 8350 and ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z...xD!
> 
> Now today morning I took my credit card and tried playing around with the prones to see if I could straighten them up.
> I couldn't believe I somehow managed to straightened them up and it fit in the socket. boots up and temps are fine!
> Is there any chance that the chip still could be damaged?


i wouldn't say the chip is damaged however the the pins may be weakened so watch out for that. also check to make sure your ram and everything is reading right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nope not too badly at all.
> 
> Ill be waiting on your screenshots with your benchmarks @5.1+


read me like a book


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> So I accidentally bend some prones in my 8350.......I ended up ordering a new 8350 and ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z...xD!
> 
> Now today morning I took my credit card and tried playing around with the prones to see if I could straighten them up.
> I couldn't believe I somehow managed to straightened them up and it fit in the socket. boots up and temps are fine!
> Is there any chance that the chip still could be damaged?


Nice man, a while back saw a guy who got a phenom 2 965 that was bent all to heck and back, he used a mechanical pencil to bend a lot of pins. Think it ended out working fine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Here we go 5.1 guys!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6534072


----------



## Novody-3

any ideas why the Gflops in IBT goes Up and Down? or can i ignore that?
Max Socket was 54° Core 48° ambient 28°C


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here we go 5.1 guys!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6534072


Nice! grats buddy


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here we go 5.1 guys!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6534072


great dude!









but ehh how is it possible that i get a higher physics score when i am on 5ghz?

i don't understand, what is your RAM at and your HT link and CPUNB?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Nice! grats buddy


Ill do another one tomorrow I had broken the 8k mark once before but I also had just core OS stuff running wish I had that one. not bad for my setup though still keepin up with a 400 buck card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> great dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ehh how is it possible that i get a higher physics score when i am on 5ghz?
> 
> i don't understand, what is your RAM at and your HT link and CPUNB?


I have optimizing to do besides my 460's do limit me some


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill do another one tomorrow I had broken the 8k mark once before but I also had just core OS stuff running wish I had that one. not bad for my setup though still keepin up with a 400 buck card
> I have optimizing to do besides my 460's do limit me some


ah oke










well let us know what your optimized scores are


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill do another one tomorrow I had broken the 8k mark once before but I also had just core OS stuff running wish I had that one. not bad for my setup though still keepin up with a 400 buck card
> I have optimizing to do besides my 460's do limit me some


I have been working on breaking the 9k physics score on Win 8 but no luck as of yet..getting close but not yet. If I had more time I would like to see what my win 7 score would be..but that takes time to reinstall and working 80hrs a week doesnt help.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i wouldn't say the chip is damaged however the the pins may be weakened so watch out for that. also check to make sure your ram and everything is reading right
> read me like a book


Everything is reading right. The pins weren't bend a lot. It was just one or 2 slightly bent, but enough not to fit into socket







.

Should be all good, oh well im not taking this cpu out of the motherboard ever again. Just gonna put the new 8350 into my Crosshair V formula and get better overclocked then weak m5a97


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> is AMD IOMMU similar to Intel's MMIO Align?
> 
> just wondering what the optimal setting for that in my BIOS is.


No, IOMMU is VT-d.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> So I accidentally bend some prones in my 8350.......I ended up ordering a new 8350 and ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z...xD!
> 
> Now today morning I took my credit card and tried playing around with the prones to see if I could straighten them up.
> I couldn't believe I somehow managed to straightened them up and it fit in the socket. boots up and temps are fine!
> Is there any chance that the chip still could be damaged?


Na, you're good. As long as the pins don't break off, you're fine.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> great dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ehh how is it possible that i get a higher physics score when i am on 5ghz?
> 
> i don't understand, what is your RAM at and your HT link and CPUNB?


id like to see a run done from you now and not post a screenshot from over a week gone

i bet u dont get same score


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id like to see a run done from you now and not post a screenshot from over a week gone
> 
> i bet u dont get same score


oke i will do that some day, but not tonight because i am doing some other stuff now but sure i will make a video of it if that will satisfies you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> any ideas why the Gflops in IBT goes Up and Down? or can i ignore that?
> Max Socket was 54° Core 48° ambient 28°C


Just ignore it.....in fact just ignore IBT all together

its crap & it uses way more volts to get stable than prime does. Im almost embarrassed i used to recommend it.

what would i recommend?

common sense is a must

i'dprime if i could for an hour, just to run cpu a bit and see what temps are like

if prime didnt work then id at least like to be occt stable for around 30mins


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id like to see a run done from you now and not post a screenshot from over a week gone
> 
> i bet u dont get same score


will that give you some satisfaction buddy if i film it or isn't that proof enough?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just ignore it.....in fact just ignore IBT all together
> 
> its crap & it uses way more volts to get stable than prime does. Im almost embarrassed i used to recommend it.


Why did you decide this?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> will that give you some satisfaction buddy if i film it or isn't that proof enough?


Dude lol it isnt about proof. please dont get me wrong. your screenie u posted in 3dmark today was ran may 1st lol.

im saying 3dmark was wrong on your 9500 score and if u re run it, will be around 9k instead








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Why did you decide this?


when i was away and doing tests of my own


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dude lol it isnt about proof. please dont get me wrong. your screenie u posted in 3dmark today was ran may 1st lol.
> 
> im saying 3dmark was wrong on your 9500 score and if u re run it, will be around 9k instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was away and doing tests of my own


I don`t like Ibt avx for stability although it takes far less volts than prime stable for me using high settings as the equivalent, i feel for Ibt to be equal to prime is further up the ibt stress scale than high and minimum very high to be anywhere near. just an opinion though, based on not one single bsod, freeze or crash since dialing in prime stability.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dude lol it isnt about proof. please dont get me wrong. your screenie u posted in 3dmark today was ran may 1st lol.
> 
> im saying 3dmark was wrong on your 9500 score and if u re run it, will be around 9k instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was away and doing tests of my own


oke well to be honest i did get that score several times









like i said i will film it or something to prove i did not temper or what so ever with it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I don`t like Ibt avx for stability although it takes far less volts than prime stable for me using high settings as the equivalent, i feel for Ibt to be equal to prime is further up the ibt stress scale than high and minimum very high to be anywhere near. just an opinion though, based on not one single bsod, freeze or crash since dialing in prime stability.


thats good if it takes far less than prime....but for me it takes alot more than prime, well not too much more but its enough not to run 24/7 with it.

ill be honest these last few days i been banned off thread lol(i do apologise as well to all for being rude) i been testing a few different voltages and ive settled on bit less voltage than i use on prime and as of yet not one single problem

Although at minute im trying to [email protected] so trying different voltages see if i can beat 9500


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats good if it takes far less than prime....but for me it takes alot more than prime, well not too much more but its enough not to run 24/7 with it.
> 
> ill be honest these last few days i been banned off thread lol(i do apologise as well to all for being rude) i been testing a few different voltages and ive settled on bit less voltage than i use on prime and as of yet not one single problem
> 
> Although at minute im trying to [email protected] so trying different voltages see if i can beat 9500


It's good to see you're back gertruude.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> It's good to see you're back gertruude.


Its good to be back too man









i wasnt really away

i couldnt post but as a guest i could look at the thread lol so i pmed a few people







you know me though i like to help


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> any ideas why the Gflops in IBT goes Up and Down? or can i ignore that?
> Max Socket was 54° Core 48° ambient 28°C


ignore it. Not really a bench. With C&Q 4.6ghz I get 44gflops. During testing thru 4.8 got 40. Prob memory and stuff, testing clocks I turn those down.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> ignore it. Not really a bench. With C&Q 4.6ghz I get 44gflops. During testing thru 4.8 got 40. Prob memory and stuff, testing clocks I turn those down.


hes using IBT AVX u are just using normal IBT


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well I bumped up the CPU/NB a little and my score went up a bit. Going to keep testing in small increments.
> 
> Also Gertie says hi to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't post here yet but he sends his regards.


Never raise CPU/NB voltage above 1.35 v. It will not help you above that level and can only cause complications. Say hello to Gertie. He is a great user and a decent person. I knew when I saw the word lie or liar that was going to push him over. I hope his suspension is not too long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been a while . have had some seriously ill family members as of late.
> anyway, my latest on the Vishera build front
> 
> -25" Monitors


Nice work. I wish you and your family well. I was very ill this winter with 4 episodes of bronchitis. I have mild COPD as a result of growing up around my mother's cigarette smoke. I really need a warmer climate for winter. Good to see you back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ummm well ...uh you could ..uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got a second 8350 for a AMD high performance review and it does 5.4. so I will let ya'll be the judge.


If that came from AMD, I am sure it was cherrypicked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes i know, the max i can get is 5.1, i tried 5.2 but that requires too much voltage and the heat is always a problem with AMD CPU's
> 
> the threshold is way lower than intel, so i hope they will change it so that the temps can go up and so better overclocking


That would require a die shrink to about .24nm or so. Steamroller FX when it releases in 4th quarter will have .28 nm dies size. That will give a small improvement in the heat issue and if they use the thermal mesh that never made it into vishera it could be moderately better improvement with heat.


----------



## JakeRadden

Is there ANY AM3+ MIcro-ATX board that will let me run Crossfire?

I can't find anything.

I may have to temporarily abadon The Beast as I move around the country training for a job, would want to do 8320 + H80 + 7970/7950 CF in my little Silverstone case. Just can't find a motherboard to run with.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im just checking.. If temps were good 60 core and 70 socket.. and I was running 1.75v everything would still be good? im not really talking benching im talking running.. does super high voltage cause degradation? or maybe im thinking of it in the wrong way.


In my opinion yes. 1.75 volts is way over limits. What Gerttrude said about temps is true, but when you go into the high 1.6v range and above you are playing with fire. If your cpu burns out, the egg will be in your face. Now if you have money to burn be my guest.


----------



## Durquavian

OK where do I download the AVX revision of IBT. Not having any luck finding it.

Ok maybe I found it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> OK where do I download the AVX revision of IBT. Not having any luck finding it.


 IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


here ya go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> In my opinion yes. 1.75 volts is way over limits. What Gerttrude said about temps is true, but when you go into the high 1.6v range and above you are playing with fire. If your cpu burns out, the egg will be in your face. Now if you have money to burn be my guest.


thanks for youir kind words dude









i havent felt no playing with fire at 1.68volts really. we arent stressing cpu at that level and although some benchmarks can push u into high temps its relatively safe

i would think that having at least custom cooling to try this i wouldnt dare go over 1.45 on air, obviously lol
or use clc. depends if one would want to try that









at this moment im in between trying to get a good 3dmark11 physics score @5.1ghz at over 1.6Volts









i got a just over 9k score and some have been less than 7500









so im begining to think dimishing returns for cpu usage unless i can be prepared to push higher lol

Its gonna be looooong night


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Double posts guys mind keeping it to a minimum please? It's a manual process having to merge your posts because huddler doesn't support merging of posts yet.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks for youir kind words dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i havent felt no playing with fire at 1.68volts really. we arent stressing cpu at that level and although some benchmarks can push u into high temps its relatively safe
> 
> i would think that having at least custom cooling to try this i wouldnt dare go over 1.45 on air or use clc. depends if one would want to try that lol
> 
> i dont think theres any harm at all
> 
> at this moment im in between trying to get a good 3dmark11 physics score @5.1ghz at over 1.6Volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a just over 9k score and some have been less than 7500
> 
> so im begining to think dimishing returns for cpu usage unless i can be prepared to push higher lol
> 
> Its gonna be looooong night


Sage advice on the voltage,

I get just under 9000 at 5100 mhz @ 1.57 Volts loaded (ASUS rig).
I should make an effort to get better at 3d benching, but I'm a sissy when it comes to pushing cards - I don't mind risking a cpu, but nice GPU's are sooooo expensive.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Double posts guys mind keeping it to a minimum please? It's a manual process having to merge your posts because huddler doesn't support merging of posts yet.


Sorry dude

i know its no excuse but its late here















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sage advice on the voltage,
> 
> I get just under 9000 at 5100 mhz @ 1.57 Volts loaded (ASUS rig).
> I should make an effort to get better at 3d benching, but I'm a sissy when it comes to pushing cards - I don't mind risking a cpu, but nice GPU's are sooooo expensive.


im only interested in the physics side tonight. i get 18k nearly sli 660tis but ive left them at stock to hopefully push some more juice to cpu lol

I dont mind pushing cards if someone does the mod for me lol

edit: ok ok ok looks like im heading in right direction







ill soon know if one can hit 9500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6535247 details


----------



## hurricane28

What is your max physics score? Since I OC'd my RAM and cpunb I never had scores below 9k aeria. Also an high HT link can help to get better scores I notixed. Also could it be an psu issue here? Because I noticed when people have low scores they often have an budget high wattage psu.
I wonder what score u get m8


----------



## Durquavian

Funny thing is my comp shows my GPU as a 5450, it is a 7770. So sometimes those tests show a 5450 dominating, funny as all getout.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is your max physics score? Since I OC'd my RAM and cpunb I never had scores below 9k aeria. Also an high HT link can help to get better scores I notixed. Also could it be an psu issue here? Because I noticed when people have low scores they often have an budget high wattage psu.
> I wonder what score u get m8


Excuse me you nicompoop

how dare you insinuate i have a budget psu









dont just dont ok ...............there u go its not hard not to type


----------



## Red1776

Is anyone running X scores ? I would like to see some 8350/8320 Extreme scores
This is stock GPU and 5.0GHz 8350. I am going to run 5.1/5.2/5.3/5.4 GHz and start OC'ing the 7970's
If anyone wants to run X scores and provide settings /clocks/ram settings, I would like to see them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Is anyone running X scores ? I would like to see some 8350/8320 Extreme scores
> This is stock GPU and 5.0GHz 8350. I am going to run 5.1/5.2/5.3/5.4 GHz and start OC'ing the 7970's
> If anyone wants to run X scores and provide settings /clocks/ram settings, I would like to see them.


if u pay for it and give me license i will do all the tests u want
















only joking lol if i hadnt of bought a couple of games already ive of bought it and done some test for ya

maybe in few weeks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Is anyone running X scores ? I would like to see some 8350/8320 Extreme scores
> This is stock GPU and 5.0GHz 8350. I am going to run 5.1/5.2/5.3/5.4 GHz and start OC'ing the 7970's
> If anyone wants to run X scores and provide settings /clocks/ram settings, I would like to see them.


Stock on the gpu, 4.8ghz on the vish


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Seriously? i mean, i know people who are running 5.2ghz with only 1.536v


cpu speed is only a portion of what helps. the fact you have cl9 2400 modules is what got you there i am close but my gskill are not CL9 friendly. thinking about ordering them though for benching. ( gonna have to downgrade to 4gb sticks as i can find NO 8gb cl9 2400 sticks. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> So I accidentally bend some prones in my 8350.......I ended up ordering a new 8350 and ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z...xD!
> 
> Now today morning I took my credit card and tried playing around with the prones to see if I could straighten them up.
> I couldn't believe I somehow managed to straightened them up and it fit in the socket. boots up and temps are fine!
> Is there any chance that the chip still could be damaged?


no see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> any ideas why the Gflops in IBT goes Up and Down? or can i ignore that?
> Max Socket was 54° Core 48° ambient 28°C


mine does that when cnq and stuff is on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I have been working on breaking the 9k physics score on Win 8 but no luck as of yet..getting close but not yet. If I had more time I would like to see what my win 7 score would be..but that takes time to reinstall and working 80hrs a week doesnt help.


yea GL man i couldnt for the life of me i was lucky to break 8k lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, IOMMU is VT-d.
> Na, you're good. As long as the pins don't break off, you're fine.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dude lol it isnt about proof. please dont get me wrong. your screenie u posted in 3dmark today was ran may 1st lol.
> 
> im saying 3dmark was wrong on your 9500 score and if u re run it, will be around 9k instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was away and doing tests of my own


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6521591

here is mine. i could go higher very easily but at that level i found my max my psu can take. dont take me wrong a 750w psu is fine for normal usage. but for suicide runs..... lets just say i need 1000w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Never raise CPU/NB voltage above 1.35 v. It will not help you above that level and can only cause complications. Say hello to Gertie. He is a great user and a decent person. I knew when I saw the word lie or liar that was going to push him over. I hope his suspension is not too long.
> Nice work. I wish you and your family well. I was very ill this winter with 4 episodes of bronchitis. I have mild COPD as a result of growing up around my mother's cigarette smoke. I really need a warmer climate for winter. Good to see you back.
> If that came from AMD, I am sure it was cherrypicked
> That would require a die shrink to about .24nm or so. Steamroller FX when it releases in 4th quarter will have .28 nm dies size. That will give a small improvement in the heat issue and if they use the thermal mesh that never made it into vishera it could be moderately better improvement with heat.


fyi it has helped me on suicide runs i can break 2800-2900 cpu/nb but i have killed 1 chip ( it still worked but didnt like higher cpu/nb freq) that way and this chip i have takes hell but keeps on going.

AGAIN and i want to STRESS THIS i was on suicide runs expecting to kill my chip. I _*WOULD NOT*_ do it if you want to keep your chip

and +1 on the cherry picking


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> cpu speed is only a portion of what helps. the fact you have cl9 2400 modules is what got you there i am close but my gskill are not CL9 friendly. thinking about ordering them though for benching. ( gonna have to downgrade to 4gb sticks as i can find NO 8gb cl9 2400 sticks. )
> no see below
> mine does that when cnq and stuff is on
> yea GL man i couldnt for the life of me i was lucky to break 8k lol
> +1
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6521591
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine. i could go higher very easily but at that level i found my max my psu can take. dont take me wrong a 750w psu is fine for normal usage. but for suicide runs..... lets just say i need 1000w
> fyi it has helped me on suicide runs i can break 2800-2900 cpu/nb but i have killed 1 chip ( it still worked but didnt like higher cpu/nb freq) that way and this chip i have takes hell but keeps on going.
> 
> AGAIN and i want to STRESS THIS i was on suicide runs expecting to kill my chip. I _*WOULD NOT*_ do it if you want to keep your chip
> 
> and +1 on the cherry picking


Thanks for that dude real good to know its reachable


----------



## cssorkinman

Just posted this Maxmemm in another thread. Any thoughts on my results?


----------



## Mega Man

i think dont use maxxmem because it is not right lol

your scores are better then that but they wont update it to fix the problem for some reason

looks good though for maxxmem !~


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just posted this Maxmemm in another thread. Any thoughts on my results?


dunno if its good or not lol maybe we can discuss it
heres mine just for u......1600ram overclocked


----------



## Durquavian

Either my Vengence doesn't OC well 4 sticks 0f 4g or the more likely scenario I NEED MORE PRACTICE. lol

Got mine straight up 1600 8-9-8-24-32-1t


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dunno if its good or not lol maybe we can discuss it
> heres mine just for u......1600ram overclocked


Nice score, I just noticed for some reason when I went to CL10 on those sticks from CL11 it went to single channel for some reason... gonna have to find the gremlin


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice score, I just noticed for some reason when I went to CL10 on those sticks from CL11 it went to single channel for some reason... gonna have to find the gremlin


aye maybe u need to try fsb overclocking....its what i did lol


----------



## Mega Man

i cant download maxx mem it downloads a text file

seriously they pur a .txt file as a zip file on maxxmems home page


----------



## Durquavian

gert you think my FSB IE issue is from my HDD. Never could get it set as not-ide, whatever it was called


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice score, I just noticed for some reason when I went to CL10 on those sticks from CL11 it went to single channel for some reason... gonna have to find the gremlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye maybe u need to try fsb overclocking....its what i did lol
Click to expand...

true, the FX has broke the mold of not liking having its "fsb" moved. I am doing benching now from 5.0GHz,5.1,5.2,5.4GHz hoping to get 280+ fsb


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> true, the FX has broke the mold of not liking having its "fsb" moved. I am doing benching now from 5.0GHz,5.1,5.2,5.4GHz hoping to get 280+ fsb


i can boot at 350 fyi


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> gert you think my FSB IE issue is from my HDD. Never could get it set as not-ide, whatever it was called


i dont know what ya mean mate sorry.....its 2.36 here brain not with it


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> true, the FX has broke the mold of not liking having its "fsb" moved. I am doing benching now from 5.0GHz,5.1,5.2,5.4GHz hoping to get 280+ fsb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can boot at 350 fyi
Click to expand...

That is hopefully where I am am heading. I have not had time to play with the FSB much, but I am going to try for a max stable OC at 300+


----------



## Mega Man

here you go but it really is not right i have cnq and stuff on


----------



## Durquavian

my board doesn't go over 250 for FSB


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> my board doesn't go over 250 for FSB


Deadzone, jump it to 275 and try again.

There isn't really a wall with FSB, just ranges it won't work.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Deadzone, jump it to 275 and try again.
> 
> There isn't really a wall with FSB, just ranges it won't work.


I mean my board doesn't allow over 250 that is the highest selection. Although never tried bios setting to see how high.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Deadzone, jump it to 275 and try again.
> 
> There isn't really a wall with FSB, just ranges it won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean my board doesn't allow over 250 that is the highest selection. Although never tried bios setting to see how high.
Click to expand...

Riiiiight, MSI...

Wouldn't you need the software to get voltages high enough to support the higher speeds anyway, making whatever changes in BIOS slightly useless?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Riiiiight, MSI...
> 
> Wouldn't you need the software to get voltages high enough to support the higher speeds anyway, making whatever changes in BIOS slightly useless?


The board should do 300 + using bios . Here is an example of that board at over 300
Also a picture of settings in bios from my rig


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://cdn.overclock.net/c/cc/cc7f39b2_MTMPrime32-3.jpeg


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> true, the FX has broke the mold of not liking having its "fsb" moved. I am doing benching now from 5.0GHz,5.1,5.2,5.4GHz hoping to get 280+ fsb


Im at 255 for 5.1 I tried a combo of 222 and 23 multi i think and deadzoned.. but i have noticed the higher the FSB as long as the voltages remain good the FX likes it


----------



## Ashura

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> true, the FX has broke the mold of not liking having its "fsb" moved. I am doing benching now from 5.0GHz,5.1,5.2,5.4GHz hoping to get 280+ fsb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The board should do 300 + using bios . Here is an example of that board at over 300
> Also a picture of settings in bios from my rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/cc/cc7f39b2_MTMPrime32-3.jpeg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im at 255 for 5.1 I tried a combo of 222 and 23 multi i think and deadzoned.. but i have noticed the higher the FSB as long as the voltages remain good the FX likes it





Does CnQ work with FSB Overclocking?


----------



## Novody-3

Yeah ist works with Vcore offset


----------



## Novody-3

Sry dp connection problems...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Excuse me you nicompoop
> 
> how dare you insinuate i have a budget psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont just dont ok ...............there u go its not hard not to type


haha what is a nicompoop never heard from it

but i did not mean it that way, your scores are not low now are they?









i am only saying because when i had my 500 watt OCZ mod extreme and my 7770 and FX 6200 i could not OC very well too, that is what i mean.

also when i saw some low scores they tin to have budget low PSU's, like i said before my system draws more than 400 watts from the wall under full load, the max i seen was 460 so i need an good power supply and that is why i went with Seasonic


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha what is a nicompoop never heard from it
> 
> but i did not mean it that way, your scores are not low now are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am only saying because when i had my 500 watt OCZ mod extreme and my 7770 and FX 6200 i could not OC very well too, that is what i mean.
> 
> also when i saw some low scores they tin to have budget low PSU's, like i said before my system draws more than 400 watts from the wall under full load, the max i seen was 460 so i need an good power supply and that is why i went with Seasonic


Others have relatively low score because they dont optimize RAM and CPUNB.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Others have relatively low score because they dont optimize RAM and CPUNB.


yes that's right, but when i tried to OC with my former system with my 500watt PSU i was always hitting the wall with it, u know what i mean?

because if u have some spare room with your PSU the easier it will goes to OC.

or am i wrong?


----------



## d1nky

a decent power supply does allow better overclocks, temps are lower and system stability improved.

I know this because I had some cheap psu on my old system and it was flawed to say the least, updated to xfx (basically a seasonic) and what I said above happened, and higher clocks were more stable. and idle temps dropped, overall the system was improved.

clean solid power is the answer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> a decent power supply does allow better overclocks, temps are lower and system stability improved.
> 
> I know this because I had some cheap psu on my old system and it was flawed to say the least, updated to xfx (basically a seasonic) and what I said above happened, and higher clocks were more stable. and idle temps dropped, overall the system was improved.
> 
> clean solid power is the answer.


exactly that is what i mean, could not say it better myself









i had the same exact problem and my nephew had the same because we both had low budget and too low wattage PSU, and now my Seasonic has no trouble overclocking and have enough spare room to play with even when i add another 66ti


----------



## Durquavian

OK enough about you guys time to talk about me.







Anyway got more time so I thought I'd bring up FSB issue. No matter what FSB increase I make it does weird stuff with IE. The search bar will flicker with the cursor twice then disappear. I can still type in it I just don't see it. The address bar at top is fine, no issues there. If I go to this website, same thing. So that's the problem. Funny thing is I seem to be the only person with this Problem. The only thing I figure is maybe my hard drive, still wants to run IDE not acpi (maybe spelled right). Tried the other just windows wont boot (did the registry change, did it by the book). Outside of that not sure why.


----------



## Rangerjr1

660ti vs 7950 vaporx

My 7950 wins!


----------



## Novody-3

And now?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 660ti vs 7950 vaporx
> 
> My 7950 wins!


dude, who cares?







LOL

i destroyed your physics score


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> dude, who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> i destroyed your physics score


When i won with more points than you won now you said i didnt destroy you. Why are you saying you destroyed me? Also. Who gets most FPS in games ;PPPpPPP


----------



## Durquavian

7950 easily beats 660ti


----------



## d1nky

my 7950 easily beats all yours







nearly 12k graphics score 3dmark 11 with a 4100


----------



## Rangerjr1

I broke my 7970 that could do 12k. Until it died...


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I broke my 7970 that could do 12k. Until it died...


this a 7950, I deleted the result with highest graphics score and kept the highest overall. I haven't ocd it with the 8350 yet or new drivers. my rigs in bits getting modded.

cant wait to give another go!

I reckon I could hit the 12k graphics with a 7950 and beat a lot of 7970s. I oc the pcie lane as well, seems to help a lot. one stick of ram. works a treat.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this a 7950, I deleted the result with highest graphics score and kept the highest overall. I haven't ocd it with the 8350 yet or new drivers. my rigs in bits getting modded.
> 
> cant wait to give another go!
> 
> I reckon I could hit the 12k graphics with a 7950 and beat a lot of 7970s. I oc the pcie lane as well, seems to help a lot. one stick of ram. works a treat.


What is your pcie lane at?


----------



## d1nky

when benching I put it 105-109. when I drop clocks on cpu and gpu with pcie lane up a few it adds more points. ( fsb and ram I keep just over normal and little more voltage)

advance search 3dmark11 results for 7950/4100 anything with asus gpu, asrock 990fx or m5a78lmusb3 mobo is me, also some have my name saved. look at the different clocks, the lower ones beat the higher clocks









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074 probably my lowest cpu overclock


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> OK enough about you guys time to talk about me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway got more time so I thought I'd bring up FSB issue. No matter what FSB increase I make it does weird stuff with IE. The search bar will flicker with the cursor twice then disappear. I can still type in it I just don't see it. The address bar at top is fine, no issues there. If I go to this website, same thing. So that's the problem. Funny thing is I seem to be the only person with this Problem. The only thing I figure is maybe my hard drive, still wants to run IDE not acpi (maybe spelled right). Tried the other just windows wont boot (did the registry change, did it by the book). Outside of that not sure why.


Your issues sound related to the PCIe lanes being pushed to hard.
Try setting the PCIe manually to stay at 100Mhz, as on Auto it is probably getting OC'd with the FSB.
If that's not it, then I'm not sure.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 7950 easily beats 660ti


What is the Nvidia equivalent to the 7950?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What is the Nvidia equivalent to the 7950?


The nVidia Titan......lol --

It would be GTX 670 = HD 7950 for the most part.


----------



## Durquavian

The 7900 series is heads above NVIDIA for the moment. Titan isn't really the the huge leap. Its processor is the rejects from another use, not the flagship we were led to believe.
Don't get me wrong, that card is awesome, just not 1k awesome.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Your issues sound related to the PCIe lanes being pushed to hard.
> Try setting the PCIe manually to stay at 100Mhz, as on Auto it is probably getting OC'd with the FSB.
> If that's not it, then I'm not sure.


. Yeah good guess. However my board has an option for that pci-e, it is set to 100mhz ( if it works like it is supposed to ). I'd understand if it was at high OCs, but even at +5mhz. I wanna FSB OC.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I broke my 7970 that could do 12k. Until it died...


I have a 7950. That's about 10 % lower in benchmarks than a 7970 right? Also for some reason when I am running 3D Mark it crashes sometimes...And PC Mark is worse. I am wondering if my driver is set improperly with the advanced Catalyst settings. Ifound just now that its the physics portion of 3DMark that is causing a system freeze. This is relatively new since I had been able to do so successfully up to about 3 weeks ago. Could it be a flaw in the latest catalyst driver I installed? Currently my video settings are at default. Also I have been unable to install the 1.05 patch for 3D Mark even though I purchased 3D Mark last year from Futuremark on their website. Has anyone else experienced similar problems?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have a 7950. That's about 10 % lower in benchmarks than a 7970 right? Also for some reason when I am running 3D Mark it crashes sometimes...And PC Mark is worse. I am wondering if my driver is set improperly with the advanced Catalyst settings. Ifound just now that its the physics portion of 3DMark that is causing a system freeze. This is relatively new since I had been able to do so successfully up to about 3 weeks ago. Could it be a flaw in the latest catalyst driver I installed? Currently my video settings are at default. Also I have been unable to install the 1.05 patch for 3D Mark even though I purchased 3D Mark last year from Futuremark on their website. Has anyone else experienced similar problems?


0-10% faster per hz in benches and games. Are you overclocking?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 0-10% faster per hz in benches and games. Are you overclocking?


Not overclocking the gpu at all.

In addition I just upgraded PC Mark 7 to PC Mark 7 Vantage. The freeze still occurs early in the PC Mark benchmarking.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not overclocking the gpu at all.
> 
> In addition I just upgraded PC Mark 7 to PC Mark 7 Vantage. The freeze still occurs early in the PC Mark benchmarking.


Do you crash in games? I have a weird problem too where i crash in 3dmarks. Try some GPU intensive games or even Heaven benchmark to rule out a faulty GPU.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What is the Nvidia equivalent to the 7950?
> 
> 
> 
> The nVidia Titan......lol --
> 
> It would be GTX 670 = HD 7950 for the most part.
Click to expand...

7950 Boost*

The traditional 7950 does roughly tie with the 660Ti.


----------



## p2mob

lol now what do i do with my other 8350 and asus m5a97 r2.0

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/img0269qvh.jpg/


----------



## SalTrent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7950 Boost*
> 
> The traditional 7950 does roughly tie with the 660Ti.


Correct me if I am wrong on this but I was under the impression the "boost" just the same as over clocking a non boost 7950?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> lol now what do i do with my other 8350 and asus m5a97 r2?
> 
> Sell and try to recover a little money?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> lol now what do i do with my other 8350 and asus m5a97 r2.0
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/img0269qvh.jpg/


love that feeling of new cpu and mobo all fresh in the box!!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalTrent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7950 Boost*
> 
> The traditional 7950 does roughly tie with the 660Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong on this but I was under the impression the "boost" just the same as over clocking a non boost 7950?
Click to expand...

You are correct. But the clock speed makes the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> lol now what do i do with my other 8350 and asus m5a97 r2.0


Dunno about the board, but I could use an 8350 on the cheap.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> lol now what do i do with my other 8350 and asus m5a97 r2.0


Well...find which one OC's the best and then sell the other one. Or, use the one that doesn't OC well, and find out what the "real" voltage limit is on these puppies.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> use the one that doesn't OC well, and find out what the "real" voltage limit is on these puppies.


^^ This is what i would do


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> lol now what do i do with my other 8350 and asus m5a97 r2.0
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/img0269qvh.jpg/


You realize of course that with one of these , you can turn that "z" into a quadfire rig right?
....I'm just sayin


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You realize of course that with one of these , you can turn that "z" into a quadfire rig right?
> ....I'm just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Most i can get on the physics score Red lol i did get a 9434 but it BSOD before i could screenshot it lol


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Most i can get on the physics score Red lol i did get a 9434 but it BSOD before i could screenshot it lol


I would run some extreme scores with my 8350 and xfired 7950's for your Red as well, unfortunatly I dont have the license for 3dmark to do so


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ^^ This is what i would do


I'd love to do that but although I'm not sure If I wanna see my money go up in the smoke









Might just build a new pc for my nephew.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You realize of course that with one of these , you can turn that "z" into a quadfire rig right?
> ....I'm just sayin


What is a quadfire?? lol sorry im a noob.

btw I just order my 2nd xfx 7950 double D.

editt:// for now does it matter which slot i install my single xfx 7950?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Do you crash in games? I have a weird problem too where i crash in 3dmarks. Try some GPU intensive games or even Heaven benchmark to rule out a faulty GPU.


NO I have not experienced crashes in games. I have Sleeping Dogs and Hit Man. I also quite regularly play some older games like Galactic Civilizations II Twilight of the Arnor and Sid Meir's P{irates.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> NO I have not experienced crashes in games. I have Sleeping Dogs and Hit Man. I also quite regularly play some older games like Galactic Civilizations II Twilight of the Arnor and Sid Meir's P{irates.


Well ive been having problems with 3dmark11 and the new drivers. Not with games though.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ^^ This is what i would do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to do that but although I'm not sure If I wanna see my money go up in the smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just build a new pc for my nephew.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You realize of course that with one of these , you can turn that "z" into a quadfire rig right?
> ....I'm just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is a quadfire?? lol sorry im a noob.
> 
> btw I just order my 2nd xfx 7950 double D.
> 
> editt:// for now does it matter which slot i install my single xfx 7950?
Click to expand...

Quadfire is running four GPU's in tandem. The Formuls Z has four slots, but only three os them are double spaced. I amd currentlt using an GA-990FXA-UD7, but have used a PCIE passthru to enable four cards on both a Formula IV and Formula V and ran quadfire on both


This was a Formula IV build. If you looik closely you can see the blue fiol of the pass thru between the third and forth card.


----------



## Roadking

Slot one is best for single. Slot one and three for crossfire.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> OK enough about you guys time to talk about me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway got more time so I thought I'd bring up FSB issue. No matter what FSB increase I make it does weird stuff with IE. The search bar will flicker with the cursor twice then disappear. I can still type in it I just don't see it. The address bar at top is fine, no issues there. If I go to this website, same thing. So that's the problem. Funny thing is I seem to be the only person with this Problem. The only thing I figure is maybe my hard drive, still wants to run IDE not acpi (maybe spelled right). Tried the other just windows wont boot (did the registry change, did it by the book). Outside of that not sure why.


with fsb you may have to up NB volts to 1.2-1.25 i have noticed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> my 7950 easily beats all yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearly 12k graphics score 3dmark 11 with a 4100


i bet my 7970 beats yours when oced XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> when benching I put it 105-109. when I drop clocks on cpu and gpu with pcie lane up a few it adds more points. ( fsb and ram I keep just over normal and little more voltage)
> advance search 3dmark11 results for 7950/4100 anything with asus gpu, asrock 990fx or m5a78lmusb3 mobo is me, also some have my name saved. look at the different clocks, the lower ones beat the higher clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074 probably my lowest cpu overclock


i was always under the impression it is bad to do pcie ocing due to data corruption what is a good speed for it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> lol now what do i do with my other 8350 and asus m5a97 r2.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/img0269qvh.jpg/


congrats i hope you love them ~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I'd love to do that but although I'm not sure If I wanna see my money go up in the smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just build a new pc for my nephew.
> What is a quadfire?? lol sorry im a noob.
> 
> btw I just order my 2nd xfx 7950 double D.
> 
> editt:// for now does it matter which slot i install my single xfx 7950?


4x ati gpus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadking*
> 
> Slot one is best for single. Slot one and three for crossfire.


+2


----------



## Durquavian

well FSB clocking doesnt work at all on this setup , even at only 20mhz. Upon boot into windows fine, but as windows desktop is loading in it starts loading as if first time in windows. Loaded the original backgroud and all that. Rebooted and went back to my safe multi setup and FSB back to stock, and did a registry wipe and everything seems back to normal.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Do you crash in games? I have a weird problem too where i crash in 3dmarks. Try some GPU intensive games or even Heaven benchmark to rule out a faulty GPU.


Where do I find the Heaven benchmark? Will it specifically test for a faulty GPU? Would that possibly be faulty gddr5 memory .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> well FSB clocking doesnt work at all on this setup , even at only 20mhz. Upon boot into windows fine, but as windows desktop is loading in it starts loading as if first time in windows. Loaded the original backgroud and all that. Rebooted and went back to my safe multi setup and FSB back to stock, and did a registry wipe and everything seems back to normal.


What were your settings when you were at 220? Did you adjust your Mem timings for the faster clockspeed? Did adjust your HT link ratio and NB ratio's? Are you running the proper voltage to your ram? Did you bump up your voltages to cpu-nb and HT? ( MSI has very low defaults for these compared to Asrock and especially ASUS).


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Where do I find the Heaven benchmark? Will it specifically test for a faulty GPU? Would that possibly be faulty gddr5 memory .


Just google Heaven Benchmark. Its a very intensive GPU benchmark that does tons of tesselation, geometry and lightning. Should get your card nice and hot.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just google Heaven Benchmark. Its a very intensive GPU benchmark that does tons of tesselation, geometry and lightning. Should get your card nice and hot.


yeah the lightning kills mu gpu's it never fails..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> well FSB clocking doesnt work at all on this setup , even at only 20mhz. Upon boot into windows fine, but as windows desktop is loading in it starts loading as if first time in windows. Loaded the original backgroud and all that. Rebooted and went back to my safe multi setup and FSB back to stock, and did a registry wipe and everything seems back to normal.


There have been dead zones noted to.. I didn't hit stable FSB until 240


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Where do I find the Heaven benchmark? Will it specifically test for a faulty GPU? Would that possibly be faulty gddr5 memory .


I use Furmark / MSI Kombustor as my stability testing tool of choice. It gets real hot and probably the hottest your GPU will get, real world usage doesn't come close.


----------



## p2mob

Okay so I get this 16gb installed, 7.90gb usable. on the crosshair v forumla-z...any1 has an idea how to fix it. btw my 1866mhz gskill ripjaws are working just fine on the old m5a97 r2.0.

Didnt wanna start a new thread so decided to ask here.


----------



## d1nky

@megaman readdddd my 7950!! how can I compete with a 7970?! my 7950 can beat all 7950s I know of. ive nearly hit 12k graphics score in 3dmark, I don't know many 7950s to do that.

I did have it clocking @ 1220/1750 on air







when I search 3dmark results it does sit up there with 7970s tho.


----------



## johnneal01

is this cpu worth it?imma buying this week.paring with asus crosshair c formula z and 16 gb of g skill ripjaws z and his hd 7950 and a seasonic x series 750 wat 80 plus gold modular.pls reply


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnneal01*
> 
> is this cpu worth it?imma buying this week.paring with asus crosshair c formula z and 16 gb of g skill ripjaws z and his hd 7950 and a seasonic x series 750 wat 80 plus gold modular.pls reply


yeps absolutely, i love this CPU it performs very well and is a good overclocker with a good cooler, so go for it mate


----------



## d1nky

yea that set up should be great, I went from a fx4100 to the 8350 with a 7950 and thought WOW!


----------



## Dromihetes

You had the 7950 before ,with the 4100 ?!
What is the gap with the new CPU in percents?!
Have you doubled the FPS rates ?!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What were your settings when you were at 220? Did you adjust your Mem timings for the faster clockspeed? Did adjust your HT link ratio and NB ratio's? Are you running the proper voltage to your ram? Did you bump up your voltages to cpu-nb and HT? ( MSI has very low defaults for these compared to Asrock and especially ASUS).


Did the usual underclock on HT CPU-NB to 2000 Ram to 1066 with upped voltages for the increase while FSB OC testing. Just everytime even at a mere 5mhz FSB I get wierd results. Processor is stable and benches fine. I am fine with multi over FSB, just wanted that all over OC tweak, but seems that something isnt quite kosher.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Did the usual underclock on HT CPU-NB to 2000 Ram to 1066 with upped voltages for the increase while FSB OC testing. Just everytime even at a mere 5mhz FSB I get wierd results. Processor is stable and benches fine. I am fine with multi over FSB, just wanted that all over OC tweak, but seems that something isnt quite kosher.


i found this link for you maybe u can use some information






hopes this helps you out


----------



## d1nky

in some games it literally did double fps in games, going from the 4100 to the 8350 made everything twice as quick, gameplay smooth and fast.

its a friggin beast! when I first got my 7950 (using the 4100) I played big AA games and had terrible fps, it was bottlenecked to hell. but now its smooth and incredible!

my average fps is up and in the games I use most often = moh and black ops2. wish I bought it sooner tbh!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> @megaman readdddd my 7950!! how can I compete with a 7970?! my 7950 can beat all 7950s I know of. ive nearly hit 12k graphics score in 3dmark, I don't know many 7950s to do that.
> 
> I did have it clocking @ 1220/1750 on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I search 3dmark results it does sit up there with 7970s tho.


Man... Your 7950 is a beast. It beats most 7970s with 24/7 clocks. Mine is around the same as 24/7 7970 overclocks. Not everyone runs their 7970s at 1300/1800. Most people ive seen runs them at 1100/1600 or something modest.


----------



## Durquavian

Voltage locked probably. My 7770 can do 1170 / 1500 voltage locked. A day doesn't pass that I didn't wish it wasn't.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnneal01*
> 
> is this cpu worth it?imma buying this week.paring with asus crosshair c formula z and 16 gb of g skill ripjaws z and his hd 7950 and a seasonic x series 750 wat 80 plus gold modular.pls reply


Is there any real reason why you getting Crosshair Formula? You can save money by getting a Sabertooth instead, unless you really need the Crosshair. And yes, the 83xx series are good bang for buck.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Durquavian

There has been some debate on mark3d scores


----------



## bond32

Absolute best case, best overclock on my system produced a physics score of 9327 which is considerably lower than some I have seen around here. Enough difference to make me question the validity of said scores. My clocks on the 8350 at that time were 5022 Mhz, ram was at 2200 ish (don't remember exact) 9-10-10-27, NB at 2600 ish (again don't remember exact). Grinds my gears to see people mod their scores... Defeats the purpose of the benchmark. Was pulling my hair out for hours trying to figure out why my physics score seemed so low, not sure if it really was low now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Absolute best case, best overclock on my system produced a physics score of 9327 which is considerably lower than some I have seen around here. Enough difference to make me question the validity of said scores. My clocks on the 8350 at that time were 5022 Mhz, ram was at 2200 ish (don't remember exact) 9-10-10-27, NB at 2600 ish (again don't remember exact). Grinds my gears to see people mod their scores... Defeats the purpose of the benchmark. Was pulling my hair out for hours trying to figure out why my physics score seemed so low, not sure if it really was low now.


No dude not your/my fault at all at some of the scores. you have to question their claim as it isnt substantiated with anything else

i too tried every which way but loose but lets not throw accusations around, its how this thread will be locked









We'll never accept it they'll never prove it. its a never ending story

Off topic

2 films.......name them


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Absolute best case, best overclock on my system produced a physics score of 9327 which is considerably lower than some I have seen around here. Enough difference to make me question the validity of said scores. My clocks on the 8350 at that time were 5022 Mhz, ram was at 2200 ish (don't remember exact) 9-10-10-27, NB at 2600 ish (again don't remember exact). Grinds my gears to see people mod their scores... Defeats the purpose of the benchmark. Was pulling my hair out for hours trying to figure out why my physics score seemed so low, not sure if it really was low now.


dude there is nothing wrong with your scores, they are pretty awesome if u ask me









then again, how could people mod their scores in 3dmark11? i mean i did a test with a link in my description.

also i did several tests and got different scores with the same exact settings, my first run i got 9455, my second score was 9534 and my last was 9569 and my best score ever, i would like to run it again but i have to wait because of the heat now its summer here and its very hot.

when it is cooled down i will do several runs to see if i can get the same score because it seems little odd that only me is getting those high physics score.

i swear i do not fraud or mod or whatever with scores, i provide the REAL scores as they are.


----------



## p2mob

16gb installed 7.16usable, if some of you wanna take a look at my thread would be thankful


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> 16gb installed 7.16usable, if some of you wanna take a look at my thread would be thankful


this happened to me once.

Found out i didnt push 2 sticks in right. took em all out and reinstalled all worked fine


----------



## p2mob

I wish that was my issue, I'm literally ripping the hair out of my head. I looked everywhere on google and tried everything.
I might just have to order some new 2400mhz sticks that are actually on the QVL for the crosshair v forumla


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I wish that was my issue, I'm literally ripping the hair out of my head. I looked everywhere on google and tried everything.
> I might just have to order some new 2400mhz sticks that are actually on the QVL for the crosshair v forumla


I would take all ram out and then do a reset cmos with the jumper and then stick in 1 ram at a time and test

only way ya gonna know


----------



## p2mob

Could this be because my PSU does not have that one extra plug EATX 12V_2 for this mobo?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would take all ram out and then do a reset cmos with the jumper and then stick in 1 ram at a time and test
> 
> only way ya gonna know


I did all of the above...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Could this be because my PSU does not have that one extra plug EATX 12V_2 for this mobo?
> I did all of the above...


hmmmm dunno ive always had the 8 pins plugs lol

they say using one works fine so i cant see it affecting ram, although i could be wrong








Apparently it affects Cpu power.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Could this be because my PSU does not have that one extra plug EATX 12V_2 for this mobo?
> I did all of the above...


ok now i want you to see if u r running single or dual channel please

this looks promising if im right







if single go dual


----------



## p2mob

you mean single or dual channel memory? I think its suppose to be dual but cpu-z says single. not sure if thats what your asking


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> you mean single or dual channel memory? I think its suppose to be dual but cpu-z says single. not sure if thats what your asking


check bios please is what i mean and check if it on single or dual channel

edit sorry i was too slow u can check cpu id


----------



## p2mob

its cool, but yeah its Single


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/99444324.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> its cool, but yeah its Single
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/99444324.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


that is why u getting ram size at what they are. i would guess

You have to check manual on this and see if u plugged them in right slots


----------



## Rangerjr1

I have come to the conclusion that 2400 RAM is not good for FX chips... I get constant bluescreens and errors at 2400 11-13-11-30 (which is stock) 1.65V. Better get some 2133 or 1866 ram and tighten the timings.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> that is why u getting ram size at what they are. i would guess
> 
> You have to check manual on this and see if u plugged them in right slots


They are plugged in correctly according to the manual if you're using 2 x 8gb you have to use red slots, and that is where they are in. Although I did try putting them in black slots. I also tried putting them in black and red slots







but always get the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that 2400 RAM is not good for FX chips... I get constant bluescreens and errors at 2400 11-13-11-30 (which is stock) 1.65V. Better get some 2133 or 1866 ram and tighten the timings.


I do have 1866mhz G.skill ripjaws...I even tried turning those down to 1600mhz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> They are plugged in correctly according to the manual if you're using 2 x 8gb you have to use red slots, and that is where they are in. Although I did try putting them in black slots. I also tried putting them in black and red slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but always get the same thing.
> I do have 1866mhz G.skill ripjaws...I even tried turning those down to 1600mhz


then i won't know what to do next.....youve done everything i would do. Sorry man









If only having a 4pin in 8 pin on mobo can affect it then it could be a cause but to say 100% i cant









when i got my 8 pin board i bought a new psu same time for it lol so i neevr had to try with 4pin in 8pin









EDit :Tried just one?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that 2400 RAM is not good for FX chips... I get constant bluescreens and errors at 2400 11-13-11-30 (which is stock) 1.65V. Better get some 2133 or 1866 ram and tighten the timings.


that's bummer man,

I have heard that 1866 would work great and that's why i get the best timings on 1866 i could find, and they clock very well to be honest.

i have successfully clocked them at 2341 with 10-11-11-28 i hope this will be stable for 24/7










i tough it was my CPUNB but it was exually my RAM that was the pain...

also i noticed that 3dmark11 likes timings better over speed because when i run them at 2008 with stock timings 8-9-9-24 i get a little better score than when i have it running at 2341 10-11-11-28

so i think i will clock back to 2008 with tighten timings that also makes it more jumpy in windows i noticed.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that's bummer man,
> 
> I have heard that 1866 would work great and that's why i get the best timings on 1866 i could find, and they clock very well to be honest.
> 
> i have successfully clocked them at 2341 with 10-11-11-28 i hope this will be stable for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tough it was my CPUNB but it was exually my RAM that was the pain...
> 
> also i noticed that 3dmark11 likes timings better over speed because when i run them at 2008 with stock timings 8-9-9-24 i get a little better score than when i have it running at 2341 10-11-11-28
> 
> so i think i will clock back to 2008 with tighten timings that also makes it more jumpy in windows i noticed.


I can do 2380 without problems. But i CANT DO 2400. And my timings cant get any good.... Ill get some new RAM. Ripjaws!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I can do 2380 without problems. But i CANT DO 2400. And my timings cant get any good.... Ill get some new RAM. Ripjaws!


hmm okay,

trust me i love my Ripjaws they clock very well and u saw my scores that they are pretty good in performance, get the same like me, those have the best timing i could find


----------



## hurricane28

o en fellas i did another benchmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545373

almost the same score but now i loosen the timings a bit so that i get some more stability


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> o en fellas i did another benchmark
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545373
> 
> almost the same score but now i loosen the timings a bit so that i get some more stability


Beat me in graphics. The one that matters the most ;pppPpPPpP


----------



## Rangerjr1

What is more likely? That my motherboard cant handle tight timings and speed or that kingston RAM just isnt that good? Should i get another mobo?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Beat me in graphics. The one that matters the most ;pppPpPPpP


u know i can't









But i want to do some other test that is more like realistic than that stupid 3dmark11 scores that driver everyone crazy.

lets do some REAL live gaming benchmarks than we will see the final score, so are you up for it?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> u know i can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i want to do some other test that is more like realistic than that stupid 3dmark11 scores that driver everyone crazy.
> 
> lets do some REAL live gaming benchmarks than we will see the final score, so are you up for it?


Sure. Crysis 3


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is more likely? That my motherboard cant handle tight timings and speed or that kingston RAM just isnt that good? Should i get another mobo?


hmm that is a tough question to answer maybe u can look on the internet and see what others can get for scores.

but to be honest Kingston and Corsair i do not like for overclocks i had Kingston before and Corsair and they botch clock very bad,

my nephew had Corsair and it didn't clock well too, so i bought the best 1866 RAM i could find with the best timings and now look at my scores i can OC them to 2341 and it is standard 1866!! so that is pretty awesome if u ask me.

The best and fastest thing u can do is order the G.skill RAM and u know that is fast and good because i saw my scores, if that not helps get Gigabyte 990FXA UD5


----------



## Rangerjr1

Frequency: 1800MHz
Latency: 8-8-7-20
Parity: Unbuffered
Voltage: 1.9-1.95V

Should i order this







?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Frequency: 1800MHz
> Latency: 8-8-7-20
> Parity: Unbuffered
> Voltage: 1.9-1.95V
> 
> Should i order this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


huh? what is that for kind of RAM? LOL

never saw timings and speed like that before.

i love G.skill for now and if its G.skill go for it if its Kingston avoid it LOL

i heard Muchkin is very good RAM too and GEIL is very popular here too, never buy KIngston btw


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> huh? what is that for kind of RAM? LOL
> 
> never saw timings and speed like that before.
> 
> i love G.skill for now and if its G.skill go for it if its Kingston avoid it LOL
> 
> i heard Muchkin is very good RAM too and GEIL is very popular here too, never buy KIngston btw


Well that RAM i posted is mushkin extreme. Im getting it!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well that RAM i posted is mushkin extreme. Im getting it!


very good choice









i saw a lot of extreme builds that used Mushkin RAM because they clock well but i don't like the way they look LOL

when do i get it and how much did u pay for it if i may ask?


----------



## gertruude

shame u guys cant edit your posts

OR PM!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

My kingston beasts can run 2540 + at cl11 . 2400 at CL10. Haven't really tried anythig lower/tigher yet.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My kingston beasts can run 2540 + at cl11 . 2400 at CL10. Haven't really tried anythig lower/tigher yet.


I can too. But i blue screen regularly. What are your other timings?


----------



## cssorkinman

I run them at the 2400 mhz profile the bios provides on the CHV-z


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> then i won't know what to do next.....youve done everything i would do. Sorry man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only having a 4pin in 8 pin on mobo can affect it then it could be a cause but to say 100% i cant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i got my 8 pin board i bought a new psu same time for it lol so i neevr had to try with 4pin in 8pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDit :Tried just one?


I thought that by getting a nice mobo like this I could save me trouble lol









but its okay Im going to get new ddr3 sticks now. im gonna get ones that are listed on the QVL and see if that works. if not will have to ship the mobo back to newegg.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I thought that by getting a nice mobo like this I could save me trouble lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its okay Im going to get new ddr3 sticks now. im gonna get ones that are listed on the QVL and see if that works. if not will have to ship the mobo back to newegg.


it prolly only is as easy as just having a 4 pin cable in the 8slot mobo

can u borrow a psu with 8 pin just to see?


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it prolly only is as easy as just having a 4 pin cable in the 8slot mobo
> 
> can u borrow a psu with 8 pin just to see?


I can just buy a new psu and memory and return it if doesnt work. Thats a + of having a tiger direct store 20 min from my house. unfortunately i got the mobo from newegg lol


----------



## Privatejoker

When I run IBT AVX, I drop load on all cores to about 60% for about a second at the end of each pass. Is that normal or is it a sign of instability?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I can just buy a new psu and memory and return it if doesnt work. Thats a + of having a tiger direct store 20 min from my house. unfortunately i got the mobo from newegg lol


well if money is no object then why not








might has well get a nice psu to go with your nice mobo


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I can just buy a new psu and memory and return it if doesnt work. Thats a + of having a tiger direct store 20 min from my house. unfortunately i got the mobo from newegg lol


if u have the money for it, get Seasonic because they are the best


----------



## d1nky

or get a rebranded seasonic and get an xfx lol


----------



## hurricane28

some of the best listed

http://www.10stripe.com/featured/psu/brand.php

XFX is not listed









and Corsair is great but some of them have noisy fans and spin up and down.


----------



## d1nky

xfx is seasonic inside............ http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=267

search wiki, jonnyguru and google.

I even got schematics for the cable config for a seasonic psu and its exact same as mine

that link is dated 2005 hahahaha


----------



## bond32

Wow.. Just wow. Last time I had the 6300 it took WAY more voltage to get anything this high stable. This is fantastic news! Exams done, new awesome board, nice overclock, and a second 660 ti!!


Temps are hot but right at the threshold. Going to try for just a hair higher without upping voltage.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2798816

Not sure what that means next to the multiplier. Just updated cpuz...


----------



## hurricane28

oke i did not know that,

I did know that the power rail from Corsair is made by Seasonic and that's why they are so successful on the PSU's only the housing and the connectors are different.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow.. Just wow. Last time I had the 6300 it took WAY more voltage to get anything this high stable. This is fantastic news! Exams done, new awesome board, nice overclock, and a second 660 ti!!
> 
> 
> Temps are hot but right at the threshold. Going to try for just a hair higher without upping voltage.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2798816
> 
> Not sure what that means next to the multiplier. Just updated cpuz...


great good job dude









let me know how well the 660ti's scale


----------



## bond32

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545737

First 3dmark run. Little bummed though, On this gigabyte ud5 board to run both cards in sli they are right next to each other. Looking at the temps for that one run, the top (main) 660 got up to 76 C where the second only got to 56. Won't be able to clock them as high.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545737
> 
> First 3dmark run. Little bummed though, On this gigabyte ud5 board to run both cards in sli they are right next to each other. Looking at the temps for that one run, the top (main) 660 got up to 76 C where the second only got to 56. Won't be able to clock them as high.


nice score man!

upper the HT link will give even better scores if u haven't done that already









depending of the room in your case but i have 3 extra fans in my case, 2 standing on the GPU cooling the vrm and socket and another on the right side of the GPU standing on my HDD mounting case blowing air on the back side of the GPU.


----------



## hurricane28

o i forgot to mention,

keep temps below 70C that is the sweet spot for those cards


----------



## bond32

Here's what it looks like: 

Future project will be attaching fans to the VRM somehow.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Here's what it looks like:
> 
> Future project will be attaching fans to the VRM somehow.


Nice pic man.....nice and clean









shame ya got no uv tubing in a custom loop









you can buy spotfans that screw into the standoffs for vrm cooling


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Here's what it looks like:
> 
> Future project will be attaching fans to the VRM somehow.


looks nice and clean man, good job









look at my pictures, i just set them on my GPU

but the PCB is not that tough tho because it is sagging at the end of the card.

also why is your radiator mounted on the front of the case? u don't have room in the top of the case?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> looks nice and clean man, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at my pictures, i just set them on my GPU
> 
> but the PCB is not that tough tho because it is sagging at the end of the card.
> 
> also why is your radiator mounted on the front of the case? u don't have room in the top of the case?


It's the cooler master haf xb case. Rad goes in the front. That picture is looking down from the top.

And the PCB of the video card should be fine. I zip tied the power cables so they slightly push each card apart.

Haven't done anything with cable management other than those zip ties to push the cards apart. I will make it look a little better soon.


----------



## hurricane28

aha oke,

will try that some time because i am not happy with the tough cables that comes with the Seasonic PSU.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I can do 2380 without problems. But i CANT DO 2400. And my timings cant get any good.... Ill get some new RAM. Ripjaws!


I also notice system lockup occasionally while being referred by a url on a website to a video. As that video begins my system will lock up. I intend to download that Heaven benchmark you mentioned.Have you isolated the source of your freezes when benchmarking?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that 2400 RAM is not good for FX chips... I get constant bluescreens and errors at 2400 11-13-11-30 (which is stock) 1.65V. Better get some 2133 or 1866 ram and tighten the timings.


Iwould recommend G.skill Trident series 1866 (I have two 8 GB sticks. They have timings of 8-9-9-27 . Its expensive at Newegg I believe it is $149 for 2 8GB sticks.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Frequency: 1800MHz
> Latency: 8-8-7-20
> Parity: Unbuffered
> Voltage: 1.9-1.95V
> 
> Should i order this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Sounds good. What brand, G.skill ??

Sorry about the Newegg thing. I should have known. Must be Euro sites selling the Trident though.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Iwould recommend G.skill Trident series 1866 (I have two 8 GB sticks. They have timings of 8-9-9-27 . Its expensive at Newegg I believe it is $149 for 2 8GB sticks.


Newegg doesnt ship to Norway...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sounds good. What brand, G.skill ??


It is Mushkin. And btw, what was the deal with the PM you sent me about neo nazis? lol


----------



## Durquavian

Cant you just set it at 1866 speed. You could get way tighter timings with 2400 at 1866 than with 1866 purchased as 1866. the 2400 is rated at 2400 so 1866 is a breeze.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Cant you just set it at 1866 speed. You could get way tighter timings with 2400 at 1866 than with 1866 purchased as 1866. the 2400 is rated at 2400 so 1866 is a breeze.


With some beast timings?







hmmm. I shall try!


----------



## DMills

Woot add me.

Validation


----------



## Rangerjr1

Nope... This RAM is utter crap. I cant do 1866 8-9-9-27 at 1.7V which is stock for gskill ripjaws... Man im disappointed...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nope... This RAM is utter crap. I cant do 1866 8-9-9-27 at 1.7V which is stock for gskill ripjaws... Man im disappointed...


useless RAM man, but why would u have tighten timings instead of speed? if i were you i would buy the same RAM i got.

they clock well are stable and with decent timings, i am now at 2008 with stock timings at 8-9-9-24 at 1.65 volts.

i don't want to have higher speeds because i have to trade timings over speed and the speed from 2008 to 2341 with loosened timings is not worth for me.

also with tighten timings windows is much more jumpier and everything boots faster, the speed gain u will not even notice unless u benchmarking and even that like timings over speed









can u still return your RAM? so yes get the G.skill man those are one of the best out there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nope... This RAM is utter crap. I cant do 1866 8-9-9-27 at 1.7V which is stock for gskill ripjaws... Man im disappointed...


Not crap- just not designed to run cl8. None of the beast lineup is rated at cl8 at any speed/voltage combination.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nope... This RAM is utter crap. I cant do 1866 8-9-9-27 at 1.7V which is stock for gskill ripjaws... Man im disappointed...


You should play around with it more. That ram might like other combinations. 8-10-8-21 2T @ 1.65v or something funky like that.
Stock settings for one set of ram doesn't mean it'll work for another.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You should play around with it more. That ram might like other combinations. 8-10-8-21 2T @ 1.65v or something funky like that.
> Stock settings for one set of ram doesn't mean it'll work for another.


Im running 2000 @ 12-13-12-30 now just to make sure i wont bsod randomly. This is annoying as _________


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im running 2000 @ 12-13-12-30 now just to make sure i wont bsod randomly. This is annoying as _________


Could have gotten a bad set, you should be fine running 2400 mhz 11-13-13-30 1T @ 1.65 volts.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Could have gotten a bad set, you should be fine running 2400 mhz 11-13-13-30 1T @ 1.65 volts.


I cant run 2400 at 11-13-11-30 2T... Why would this help me??


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> No dude not your/my fault at all at some of the scores. you have to question their claim as it isnt substantiated with anything else
> 
> i too tried every which way but loose but lets not throw accusations around, its how this thread will be locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll never accept it they'll never prove it. its a never ending story
> 
> Off topic
> 
> 2 films.......name them


i tried i can run a few more if you like but again these scores are on suicide runs so i wouldnt expect them unless you want to kill your chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Absolute best case, best overclock on my system produced a physics score of 9327 which is considerably lower than some I have seen around here. Enough difference to make me question the validity of said scores. My clocks on the 8350 at that time were 5022 Mhz, ram was at 2200 ish (don't remember exact) 9-10-10-27, NB at 2600 ish (again don't remember exact). Grinds my gears to see people mod their scores... Defeats the purpose of the benchmark. Was pulling my hair out for hours trying to figure out why my physics score seemed so low, not sure if it really was low now.


also have found cpu speed helps alot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> 16gb installed 7.16usable, if some of you wanna take a look at my thread would be thankful


i had this issue see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I wish that was my issue, I'm literally ripping the hair out of my head. I looked everywhere on google and tried everything.
> I might just have to order some new 2400mhz sticks that are actually on the QVL for the crosshair v forumla


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Could this be because my PSU does not have that one extra plug EATX 12V_2 for this mobo?
> I did all of the above...


should not just means you cant get all of the power you could if you got a 8 pin they sell splitters if you are worried about it.

however i had the same issue and what it was was the memory controller in my wifes 6100 died. only recognized 1 sides of them take out all but 1 stick and boot then put it in the other slot and boot i bet you will get a ram error and wont boot

i am not saying it would not be better to get a new psu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmmm dunno ive always had the 8 pins plugs lol
> 
> they say using one works fine so i cant see it affecting ram, although i could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it affects Cpu power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> you mean single or dual channel memory? I think its suppose to be dual but cpu-z says single. not sure if thats what your asking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that 2400 RAM is not good for FX chips... I get constant bluescreens and errors at 2400 11-13-11-30 (which is stock) 1.65V. Better get some 2133 or 1866 ram and tighten the timings.


unfortunately not all visharas can run 2400:/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is more likely? That my motherboard cant handle tight timings and speed or that kingston RAM just isnt that good? Should i get another mobo?


it is your cpu not board i would guess
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> Woot add me.
> 
> Validation


see post 1 for how to get entered
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im running 2000 @ 12-13-12-30 now just to make sure i wont bsod randomly. This is annoying as _________


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I cant run 2400 at 11-13-11-30 2T... Why would this help me??


I would think something is a bit off, voltages, board ,IMC?
That is supposed to be the strength of these sets of ram, running high frequencies at 1T command rates.


----------



## Durquavian

I didnt have alot of luck with my Ram either, prob because I need alot more practice with OC ram. But mine was a 4x4gb 1600 Vengence 9-9-9-24-41 2T. At 1866 it dropped to 8gb so screw that. Managed timings of 8-9-8-20-28 1T dropped to 8-9-8-24-32 1T for complete security against failure.

I really want to get back at OCing ram but it is the most time consuming OC. Too lazy to do it.


----------



## The Storm

I tried 2400mhz Trident X from gskill and I could not get them to run at 2400 no matter what I tried. I tried for days and days and it just would not do it on my system. Don't know if its MOBO or IMC of the chip, I was rather disappointed.


----------



## Durquavian

Seeing that the max support for vishera is 1866mhz anything over that is luck. ( so begins the "I have mine at 2800 blah, blah, blah ) that is fact of 1866 cant be disputed. And alot of other factors play in the stability past 1866. Its a crap shoot.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I tried 2400mhz Trident X from gskill and I could not get them to run at 2400 no matter what I tried. I tried for days and days and it just would not do it on my system. Don't know if its MOBO or IMC of the chip, I was rather disappointed.


It is a pain sometimes. I didn't try high frequency ram on my Piledriver but I played a bunch with my Bulldozer. I could only run high frequency on the Gigabyte I was using with the 8x Divider, which meant that I had to use the FSB to OC.

x9.33 * 236 FSB for a Ram speed of 2200Mhz would not work - actually nothing worked except 1866Mhz when using the x9.33 Divider
x8 * 275 FSB for a Ram speed of 2200Mhz worked fine.

Fastest that I got to work was 2320Mhz @ 290 FSB because I couldn't go higher on the FSB.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Seeing that the max support for vishera is 1866mhz anything over that is luck. ( so begins the "I have mine at 2800 blah, blah, blah ) that is fact of 1866 cant be disputed. And alot of other factors play in the stability past 1866. Its a crap shoot.


Maybe a little bit , but It's not all luck.
First thing you need is the right equipment. Second you need a good understanding of how that equipment works, one without the other = failure.
I haven't had any issue pushing any of the sets I have tried over 1866 on 2 different boards with 2 different 8350's. Most impressive ( to me) was the 1600 mhz rated Geil evoce that happily clocked up to over 2000 mhz.
The jury is still out as far as i am concerned on what the best combination of clockspeed/timing is, it's going to take some playing around to find out.


----------



## chaics

guys.. need your expertise here..

A friend is offering me his fx8320 at cheap, around usd135.. currently using phenom II B55 OCed to 3.9Ghz.
question is, is it worth upgrading to fx8320? if i upgrade, i'll definitely OCed it >4.0Ghz.. will my PSU (Gigabyte Odin Pro 550watt enough for it)?

i'm more onto gaming these days but sometimes do some photo and video editing.

rig specs as below.. thanks..


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Seeing that the max support for vishera is 1866mhz anything over that is luck. ( so begins the "I have mine at 2800 blah, blah, blah ) that is fact of 1866 cant be disputed. And alot of other factors play in the stability past 1866. Its a crap shoot.


Right. Also, according to AMD's BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide , the max for 4 dimms is 1600. I had mine running at 1866 once with four, but I'm not sure if it was stable. I was using a version 5 release candidate of memtest86 and it still has some bugs. I had an error late into the first pass, but from what I read it might have been one of the bugs. Now that I've read the aforementioned AMD guide, I think it's more likely that 4 sticks at 1866 was too much for my IMC. Honestly, I'm happy with 32GB at 1600. I try to keep perspective. My first AMD build was a K62 500. I think it had PC100 ram. Lol. These Vishera machines are beasts!


----------



## cssorkinman

2400mhz 4 dimms dual channel


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 2400mhz 4 dimms dual channel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome. I never argue with results. Maybe I'll give mine another try at 1866.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe a little bit , but It's not all luck.
> First thing you need is the right equipment. Second you need a good understanding of how that equipment works, one without the other = failure.
> I haven't had any issue pushing any of the sets I have tried over 1866 on 2 different boards with 2 different 8350's. Most impressive ( to me) was the 1600 mhz rated Geil evoce that happily clocked up to over 2000 mhz.
> The jury is still out as far as i am concerned on what the best combination of clockspeed/timing is, it's going to take some playing around to find out.


I agree. I have had 3 different sets of G Skill Simms that I have run on my Asus Crosshair V in the pat 18 months. They all ran well sometimes I added minimal voltage to improve stability. But they were never a source of blue screens.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Awesome. I never argue with results. Maybe I'll give mine another try at 1866.


I'm probably the worst ram overclocker on this site







. If I can do it, anyone can


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nope... This RAM is utter crap. I cant do 1866 8-9-9-27 at 1.7V which is stock for gskill ripjaws... Man im disappointed...


Sorry. For your difficulty. The Sabertooth is less tolerant of Dimms over 2133 . The Crosshair V is usually better on high clocked memory.


----------



## DMills

Lot# 1310


Spoiler: CPU






_- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #_
ASUS Sabertooth FX990 GEN3 R2.0 rev1 BIOS 0305 -
Newegg
_
- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock_
x21, 200 mhz, 2400mhz, 2400mhz
_
- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)_
Validator
_
- Memory speed, timings, and voltage._
2 x 4GB Corsair XM3 @ 1600 1.65v.. 9-10-9-27; 2T
my asus board doesnt like 1866 with this ram
Newegg

_- Cooling Solution_
Scythe Heatsink w/ 92mm Fan (temporary)


Spoiler: Scythe Heatsink







Haven't gotten the pump & rad yet, but still tweaking
51c under load & stayin quiet


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics*
> 
> guys.. need your expertise here..
> 
> A friend is offering me his fx8320 at cheap, around usd135.. currently using phenom II B55 OCed to 3.9Ghz.
> question is, is it worth upgrading to fx8320? if i upgrade, i'll definitely OCed it >4.0Ghz.. will my PSU (Gigabyte Odin Pro 550watt enough for it)?
> 
> i'm more onto gaming these days but sometimes do some photo and video editing.
> 
> rig specs as below.. thanks..


if you can hit 4.4 yes... or if your programs use multithreading well


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics*
> 
> guys.. need your expertise here..
> 
> A friend is offering me his fx8320 at cheap, around usd135.. currently using phenom II B55 OCed to 3.9Ghz.
> question is, is it worth upgrading to fx8320? if i upgrade, i'll definitely OCed it >4.0Ghz.. will my PSU (Gigabyte Odin Pro 550watt enough for it)?
> 
> i'm more onto gaming these days but sometimes do some photo and video editing.
> 
> rig specs as below.. thanks..


I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## jayflores

the processor could boot to 1200mhz







and can be stable.. just make sure that you increase ram clocks via FSB and tweak voltages accordingly.

cpu-nb Voltage
dram voltage
and
nb voltage

http://valid.canardpc.com/2781482


----------



## OverclockerFox

Couldn't figure out where else to put this, so I thought I'd put it here.

My computer has shut off a few times recently (3-4, 2 times today) in the middle of use.
So far my theory is that either the PSU or motherboard shut the machine down because of overheating, due to some safety feature. The only relevant detail I can think of is lately I've been playing Borderlands 2 LOTS lately (farming legendaries) and pushing my PC hard with all the effort and heat generation.
I have an old fermi card, and it's the weakest part in the system. So, is this a safety shutoff, or is my video card wearing out somehow,
or is it something I haven't considered, like some BIOS problem?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Couldn't figure out where else to put this, so I thought I'd put it here.
> 
> My computer has shut off a few times recently (3-4, 2 times today) in the middle of use.
> So far my theory is that either the PSU or motherboard shut the machine down because of overheating, due to some safety feature. The only relevant detail I can think of is lately I've been playing Borderlands 2 LOTS lately (farming legendaries) and pushing my PC hard with all the effort and heat generation.
> I have an old fermi card, and it's the weakest part in the system. So, is this a safety shutoff, or is my video card wearing out somehow,
> or is it something I haven't considered, like some BIOS problem?


number 1 thought HEAT could be VRM or cpu socket most likely check those out first.

I have 2 460's and if I get them to 82c they cut the driver and and refresh back to stock....

DUST?

Fermi's do run very hot so if its 2-5c warmer ambient inside the case it problem is getting 7-10c warmer

If all else fails I would check PSU


----------



## d1nky

I got a gts450 and had it folding non stop for a week with oc. this system is crap compared to yours and haven't encountered this problem.

I say do the process of elimination. first run mem test, stability tests. and then check out hardware, updates, clean and then let your room get cold (night time is best) and then test for failures.

these gts450s are ancient but theyre built like the pyramids lol


----------



## MFLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Awesome. I never argue with results. Maybe I'll give mine another try at 1866.


Not 2400 but I got 2133 (ignore the cpu voltage - it's actually 1.548V) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2798296


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> number 1 thought HEAT could be VRM or cpu socket most likely check those out first.


I hadn't been checking AMD overdrive much lately, but I'll try to keep an eye on board temps. Still, alt+tabbing out of a game is awkward and may not represent the temp in-game, since there's a delay of a couple of seconds and slightly decreased load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have 2 460's and if I get them to 82c they cut the driver and and refresh back to stock....


Hmmm.... good point... I'll have to practice keeping an eye on GPU temp in AMD overdrive. Thanks for the tip!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> DUST?


Nope, not remotely dusty enough inside the case to make a difference. But I guess I should clean/blow on the fan filters to try to shave a degree or two off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Fermi's do run very hot so if its 2-5c warmer ambient inside the case it problem is getting 7-10c warmer. If all else fails I would check PSU


Check it how? Testing? I don't think the PSU could be the problem, it's one of the best consumer ATX PSU's on the market, and it hasn't had any problems so far. Besides, compared to capacity it's barely used. I don't think I'd be using more than 500-600W for the entire thing.

Thanks for the troubleshooting ideas!


----------



## Ashura

Looking at your rig, I don't think its overheating, Unless you're overclocks(CPU/GPU) are really high.

Its most probably the PSU.
Its not that it doesn't has enough juice, it could be some other defect.
Test it out with a different PSU.

Also, Did you check your Psu for dust buildup?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nope... This RAM is utter crap. I cant do 1866 8-9-9-27 at 1.7V which is stock for gskill ripjaws... Man im disappointed...


Oh one more thing. Dont forget the ram VTT voltage --> should be half Ram voltage and Vref --> again about half just under VTT. If you're not already doing this, it should help alot.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Oh one more thing. Dont forget the ram VTT voltage --> should be half Ram voltage and Vref --> again about half just under VTT. If you're not already doing this, it should help alot.


I have never seen those voltages before.


----------



## Durquavian

they are in the bios and in controlcenter for MSI boards. Could be auto on some boards. Not sure about that, have only had MSI boards for a while now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> they are in the bios and in controlcenter for MSI boards. Could be auto on some boards. Not sure about that, have only had MSI boards for a while now.


im staying clear if MSI mobos lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nope... This RAM is utter crap. I cant do 1866 8-9-9-27 at 1.7V which is stock for gskill ripjaws... Man im disappointed...


i have mine stable at 2008 with 8-9-9-24 timings, i tested with memtest for 20minutes and got 0 faults.

is there no computer store at where u at? or retail shop that sells G.skill?

the best u can do is to order the G.skill RAM and OC it and than run memtest for 20minutes or so, some say some hours but if it is faulty it will show in the first 20minutes mostly.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> im staying clear if MSI mobos lol


Cant say I blame ya. Lol. Not a bad board at all, just the bios UEFI options could be updated to have a few more options.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i have mine stable at 2008 with 8-9-9-24 timings, i tested with memtest for 20minutes and got 0 faults.
> 
> is there no computer store at where u at? or retail shop that sells G.skill?
> 
> the best u can do is to order the G.skill RAM and OC it and than run memtest for 20minutes or so, some say some hours but if it is faulty it will show in the first 20minutes mostly.


Sure because everyone is made of money. He should practice with what he has first and determine if it is the ram or a few settings that just dont quite work. Even with new ram he could quite reasonably get same results.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sure because everyone is made of money. He should practice with what he has first and determine if it is the ram or a few settings that just dont quite work. Even with new ram he could quite reasonably get same results.


Well it so happens that i do have monies for new RAM right now. I just cant make up my mind which one i should get. 2133 G.skill ripjaws or 1866.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sure because everyone is made of money. He should practice with what he has first and determine if it is the ram or a few settings that just dont quite work. Even with new ram he could quite reasonably get same results.


yes and that is what i did because i got some blue screens and i did not know what it was until now that my timings were too tight.

but i choose tighten timings over high speed because if i set them to 2341 with 11-11-11-33 timings it works a lot slower than what i have now, and the extra mhz is not even noticeble.

and now i am sure the RAM is stable i work on my HT link and CPUNB speeds because i can do some benchmarks but it is not stable for 24/7

some times i can play games for hours and other days i play for 30minutes and get BSOD so maybe some more volts or its too high idk yet.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://valid.canardpc.com/2799320

My old Kingston 1600 sticks. They work BETTER than my 2400. Im returning them...


----------



## hurricane28

i told u before to get the 1866 with tight timings and u can OC them higher to like 2000 or 2400.

also it is the same RAM if u buy the 1866 or 2133 the difference is that it is OC'd in the factory so why pay more if u can OC them yourself









and like i said my FX chip like 2008 with tight timings better than some more mhz with loosen timings.

also benchmarks rely better on timings than mhz i noticed, so my advice would be to get 1866 with tight timings and than OC them


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2799320
> 
> My old Kingston 1600 sticks. They work BETTER than my 2400. Im returning them...


They may be better matched to your system or more suitable for what you are trying to accomplish.
You wanted low latency, you bought high frequency - good opportunity to learn here.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> It is the same RAM you are correct but what you have failed to understand is why some RAM is branded at 1866 and some higher and that is due to the performance seen during quality control tests. So generally it is advisable to buy RAM at the speed and timings closest to what you want to run it at because it is most likely going to perform far better than lower branded RAM and be more stable.
> 
> So your advice is actually pretty poor.
> 
> Paladine


yes that is my RAM indeed.

i based my quote to my own experience and findings.

the 1866 RAM and the 2133 RAM is basically the same only the timings on the 2133 is loosened.

and really higher branded ram is performing better?

i OC's my RAM to 2008 mhz with stock 8-9-9-24 timings and is completely stable, tested with memtest for some 20minutes.

because of the lower timings it performs better than 2133 and even 2400 with loosened timings.

like i said i can be stable at 2341mhz RAM with loosen timings but i get much better performance when i set it back to 2008 with tighten timings.

go look at some benchmark tests and see what they use, the most use 1866 and OC them because u get similar performance if not better than the far more expensive higher mhz RAM.

also FX chips do not like RAM over 2133 in most cases so it is completely irrelevant to buy 2133 or 2400 and clock them back when u can get much cheaper 1866 and OC it to the same speeds and get better timings.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes that is my RAM indeed.
> 
> i based my quote to my own experience and findings.
> 
> the 1866 RAM and the 2133 RAM is basically the same only the timings on the 2133 is loosened.
> 
> and really higher branded ram is performing better?
> 
> i OC's my RAM to 2008 mhz with stock 8-9-9-24 timings and is completely stable, tested with memtest for some 20minutes.
> 
> because of the lower timings it performs better than 2133 and even 2400 with loosened timings.
> 
> like i said i can be stable at 2341mhz RAM with loosen timings but i get much better performance when i set it back to 2008 with tighten timings.
> 
> go look at some benchmark tests and see what they use, the most use 1866 and OC them because u get similar performance if not better than the far more expensive higher mhz RAM.
> 
> *also FX chips do not like RAM over 2133 in most cases so it is completely irrelevant to buy 2133 or 2400 and clock them back when u can get much cheaper 1866 and OC it to the same speeds and get better timings*.


I'm confused and you are contradicting yourself

u say 2133+ irrelevant to buy caus eu have to clock them back

then u say buy 1866 and oc to the other speeds? U just said clock them back

Stop taking the drugs man or u dont know what ya saying

jesus save me!!!!


----------



## hurricane28

also u need to take those test with a huge grain of salt because like my motherboard says i can't run over 2000mhz because that is what they tested with when i did run it at much more speed than that









those tests is NOT the max u can get with your hardware, same as CPU, motherboard and even with RAM u have the ability to OC. and yes some are better than others and that is the same with all PC components there is simply no guarantee that it will work well or get the same results.


----------



## bond32

In other news, appears my piledriver 6300 is bottleknecking my 660 ti's... or at least starting too. Going to look into that pretty steamroller when it finally comes out


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> In other news, appears my piledriver 6300 is bottleknecking my 660 ti's... or at least starting too. Going to look into that pretty steamroller when it finally comes out


you overclocked it? i see no reason when overclock that it would bottleneck the cards

i personally cant see it but i could be wrong lol


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Rangerjr1

So which RAM should i get?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So which RAM should i get?


I had a 2400mhz and an 1866 MHz set, both from gskill. Now I couldn't run 2400 but I could run 2133 no problem, that said the 2400 set would run with tighter timings @2133 than my 1866 set oc to 2133. Take that what its worth. I still say buy the fastest tightest set that you can afford and clock then to what you want.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> It is the same RAM you are correct but what you have failed to understand is why some RAM is branded at 1866 and some higher and that is due to the performance seen during quality control tests. So generally it is advisable to buy RAM at the speed and timings closest to what you want to run it at because it is most likely going to perform far better than lower branded RAM and be more stable.
> 
> So your advice is actually pretty poor.
> 
> Paladine


agreed...AGEED +1 when iget home


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Check it how? Testing? I don't think the PSU could be the problem, it's one of the best consumer ATX PSU's on the market, and it hasn't had any problems so far. Besides, compared to capacity it's barely used. I don't think I'd be using more than 500-600W for the entire thing.
> 
> Thanks for the troubleshooting ideas!


I wouldn't image that being the issue.. just as a side note, thats why i put it at the bottom of the list. HWinfo64 seems to keep track of voltages pretty well same with heat.. AMD overdrive is nice and all I just don't trust it having 100% reliability.. personal preferance

or even a PSU tester..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so now i am offensive?
> 
> he said i am on drugs and swears like a child, and the only thing i say is that it is ok to have ADD but take your medicine?
> 
> that's fine than, i don't care im done with all of u anyway


You clearly dont know what ADD and ADHD is. And not everyone needs to take their meds. I dont. Get out.

+ i was not the one that said you where on drugs and still you go out bashing on people with ADHD or ADD. And you dont even realize what you said.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Back to news.. or dribble off on ram and 8350.. I think the higher ram is more based on the motherboard.. and how solid it is.. perhaps its not the 2 main parts but the one part that is carrying the current.. keep in mind not all FSB's are equal


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you overclocked it? i see no reason when overclock that it would bottleneck the cards
> 
> i personally cant see it but i could be wrong lol


Perhaps bottle neck was a strong word. I did actually get a stable prime overclock of 5 ghz which is fantastic to me, was the able to get this at all with the others. Just looking in the future I would look into getting a third video card.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Back to news.. or dribble off on ram and 8350.. I think the higher ram is more based on the motherboard.. and how solid it is.. perhaps its not the 2 main parts but the one part that is carrying the current.. keep in mind not all FSB's are equal


Have you been trying to get temps down at all fear would like to know how these chips run on the 240 rads instead of the 360









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Perhaps bottle neck was a strong word. I did actually get a stable prime overclock of 5 ghz which is fantastic to me, was the able to get this at all with the others. Just looking in the future I would look into getting a third video card.


3 might be bit much for the 6300 or do u mean when steamroller cmes out


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Looking at your rig, I don't think its overheating, Unless you're overclocks(CPU/GPU) are really high.
> 
> Its most probably the PSU.
> Its not that it doesn't has enough juice, it could be some other defect.
> Test it out with a different PSU.
> 
> Also, Did you check your Psu for dust buildup?


It's worth a shot, but I've only had it about a year, so I'd be surprised if it had much buildup.

No, I don't have a spare PSU.
The one this replaced I gave to my friend, cause I didn't have much use for it and I wanted it to go where it would be appreciated. He's a big computer nut too.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Have you been trying to get temps down at all fear would like to know how these chips run on the 240 rads instead of the 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 might be bit much for the 6300 or do u mean when steamroller cmes out


HA thats a joke right? the 240 is slightly better than the H100/i 2 things i need for my case is higher static pressure another rad and prolly another pump since I am a bit new to it all i don't know how much this pump can handle before I get diminishing returns..

secondly im thinking i need more movement in my case.. my gpu's seem to be running hotter laterly which is bad cause I push them to the max thermals... >< <

i need to stop the wincing face cause it messes up the post lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HA thats a joke right? the 240 is slightly better than the H100/i 2 things i need for my case is higher static pressure another rad and prolly another pump since I am a bit new to it all i don't know how much this pump can handle before I get diminishing returns..
> 
> secondly im thinking i need more movement in my case.. my gpu's seem to be running hotter laterly which is bad cause I push them to the max thermals... >< <
> 
> i need to stop the wincing face cause it messes up the post lol


Was no joke lol serious question







well its getting hotter in it.....if on air get those gpu clocks down a little unless ya got serious air flow


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Was no joke lol serious question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well its getting hotter in it.....,*if on air get those gpu clocks down a little unless ya got serious air flow*


i read that like 5 times WHHHAAATT???? lol

I think you said, If on air then i should clock those gpu's down?

but then they wont be at 900mhz lol also it wasn't too bad till I pushed the cpu higher.. I think im above my heat dissipation in airflow


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Was no joke lol serious question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well its getting hotter in it.....if on air get those gpu clocks down a little unless ya got serious air flow


I did mean when steamroller comes out, depending on how it is. If/when I get one, that's when I will consider getting a third 660. And man, it gets much hotter now. Trying different things to improve airflow with no luck. Did get a solid +15 on core and +200 mem without any power limit increase...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i read that like 5 times WHHHAAATT???? lol
> 
> I think you said, If on air then i should clock those gpu's down?
> 
> but then they wont be at 900mhz lol also it wasn't too bad till I pushed the cpu higher.. I think im above my heat dissipation in airflow


lol sorry man, i get like this sometimes mind goes racing lol

I meant if gpus are on air and not watercooled. I didnt know how much u were pushing them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I did mean when steamroller comes out, depending on how it is. If/when I get one, that's when I will consider getting a third 660. And man, it gets much hotter now. Trying different things to improve airflow with no luck. Did get a solid +15 on core and +200 mem without any power limit increase...


Im lucky i got a 200mm fan at side of my gpu's lol and a 120mm blowing air through fromt he end
i get +60 core and not pushed much on memory 100+

not sure how beneficial memory is...it out my league lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol sorry man, i get like this sometimes mind goes racing lol
> 
> I meant if gpus are on air and not watercooled. I didnt know how much u were pushing them


oh im pushing them I am at the max I got one up to 935 and the other to 910 that is the top limit.. if I had them water cooled then id prolly get over 1Ghz

but I think i would need to mod the BIOS on them again not sure and Im running the mem from 1800 OC'd to 1900 on them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i get +60 core and not pushed much on memory 100+
> 
> not sure how beneficial memory is...it out my league lol


it depends on how hard your gpu gets hit.. If they are the weakest link it helps a great deal.

kinda like regular ram just different if that makes any sense


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> oh im pushing them I am at the max I got one up to 935 and the other to 910 that is the top limit.. if I had them water cooled then id prolly get over 1Ghz
> 
> but I think i would need to mod the BIOS on them again not sure and Im running the mem from 1800 OC'd to 1900 on them
> it depends on how hard your gpu gets hit.. If they are the weakest link it helps a great deal.
> 
> kinda like regular ram just different if that makes any sense


Aye it makes sense

ill try some benches this weekend with different settings see if there's sufficient performance increase for the increases in stress lol


----------



## d1nky

this thread used to be about 83** cpu's and overclocking.

now its about overcocking and gpus lol


----------



## OverclockerFox

* hack hack koff * Well, my PC shut down again, and I used the opportunity to try blowing it out. OW, my lungs









I guess there was more dust than I thought there'd be.


----------



## d1nky

what I want to know (on subject) what does 'cpu active core control' play in overclocking?

on previous bios versions I could disable it, but now I only have a choice of certain cores and no disable feature.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> what I want to know (on subject) what does 'cpu active core control' play in overclocking?
> 
> on previous bios versions I could disable it, but now I only have a choice of certain cores and no disable feature.


I think its to do with unlocking some cores on previous cpus.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> if u have the money for it, get Seasonic because they are the best


Seasonic is one amongst many good power supplies. Here's a list of good power supplies.
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> what I want to know (on subject) what does 'cpu active core control' play in overclocking?
> 
> on previous bios versions I could disable it, but now I only have a choice of certain cores and no disable feature.


This i believe to be like ASUS Bios however its more suited towards the CPU since there are all 8 cores then you can only disable the cores well in the 8350 modules. If im not mistaken for other chips it will allow you to unlock them. However the unlocking feature may be taken out of the Bios during an update due to popularity and what processors the board was made on.

In short disable core = less heat and voltage higher OC frequency (really good if all you do is single threaded)

from the manual:
CPU Active Core Control
This allows you to adjust CPU Active Core Control feature. The conﬁ guration options depend on the CPU core you adopt. The default value is [Disabled].


----------



## Durquavian

Ok got some time so... First talking about GPUs in this thread is fine. The 8350 plays a big part in how they perform ( no one complained just pointing that out ).
And hurricane if you see this, we all know you just want to help and that is awesome. But when you first came here it was explained the importance of stress testing. You don't have to stress but if you choose not to then any advice you give based on settings is suspect at best. I warned you what would happen and that you shouldn't advise as fact. A great deal of these guys know what they are doing and put in a great deal of time and research to do so. So when a green OCer like you and me come in and start spouting our opinions without regard to their expertise... Well you now see the results. Your advice on ram WAS WAY OFF. It is great that your setup works so well for you, but should never be offered as a setup for another person.
Gertrude and I have had an issue in the past, but I never questioned his knowledge and know him now to give good advice. If he doesn't know for sure he lets you know he doesn't.
I love heated debates, alot more interesting than some random read. Its ok to have passion, but we must know our place. AMD owners are few for the moment, so we shouldn't be bashing each other. SAVE IT FOR THE INTEL GUYS. Lol


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> * hack hack koff * Well, my PC shut down again, and I used the opportunity to try blowing it out. OW, my lungs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there was more dust than I thought there'd be.


Did you get this solved yet? Had a similar issue with a FX 8350 but just when playing steam games. Installing the Windows 7 Patches fixed it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok got some time so... First talking about GPUs in this thread is fine. The 8350 plays a big part in how they perform ( no one complained just pointing that out ).
> And hurricane if you see this, we all know you just want to help and that is awesome. But when you first came here it was explained the importance of stress testing. You don't have to stress but if you choose not to then any advice you give based on settings is suspect at best. I warned you what would happen and that you shouldn't advise as fact. A great deal of these guys know what they are doing and put in a great deal of time and research to do so. So when a green OCer like you and me come in and start spouting our opinions without regard to their expertise... Well you now see the results. Your advice on ram WAS WAY OFF. It is great that your setup works so well for you, but should never be offered as a setup for another person.
> *Gertrude and I have had an issue in the past*, but I never questioned his knowledge and know him now to give good advice. If he doesn't know for sure he lets you know he doesn't.
> I love heated debates, alot more interesting than some random read. Its ok to have passion, but we must know our place. AMD owners are few for the moment, so we shouldn't be bashing each other. SAVE IT FOR THE INTEL GUYS. Lol


We have? I don't remember

















People just take me the wrong way i think. I dont mean to give out rude posts its just some take it as rude and i REALLY dont mean to.

Its just the way i am and how i talk. I try to make posts not sound rude but they always turn out that way to other people from different countries. A brit wouldnt take my posts as rude unless they were cut of a silkier cloth


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> We have? I don't remember


Drugs are bad. Lol. I was the H55 guy.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Drugs are bad. Lol. I was the H55 guy.


still nothing coming up









So it couldnt of been that bad or id def remember


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> * hack hack koff * Well, my PC shut down again, and I used the opportunity to try blowing it out. OW, my lungs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there was more dust than I thought there'd be.


If that doesn't do it make sure you have turned off

Hardware Thermal Control
Enables or disables the CPU overheating protection function. When enabled, the CPU core voltage and ratio will be reduced when the CPU is overheated. (Default: Enabled)

and see if it does it again.. keep eye on temps when you do


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> still nothing coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it couldnt of been that bad or id def remember


Not a big deal. I don't care. Everything is fine now.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If that doesn't do it make sure you have turned off
> 
> Hardware Thermal Control
> Enables or disables the CPU overheating protection function. When enabled, the CPU core voltage and ratio will be reduced when the CPU is overheated. (Default: Enabled)
> 
> and see if it does it again.. keep eye on temps when you do


Thanks! I thought I'd learned my way around all the most relevant features of the BIOS. Could be worth a look. Thanks for the idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Did you get this solved yet? Had a similar issue with a FX 8350 but just when playing steam games. Installing the Windows 7 Patches fixed it.


Uhm.... problem can't be the CPU, due to the nature of the issue. Also, I installed the Windows 7 patches the day I installed the new chip.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Thanks! I thought I'd learned my way around all the most relevant features of the BIOS. Could be worth a look. Thanks for the idea.


NP let me know if it works for ya


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Couldn't figure out where else to put this, so I thought I'd put it here.
> 
> My computer has shut off a few times recently (3-4, 2 times today) in the middle of use.
> So far my theory is that either the PSU or motherboard shut the machine down because of overheating, due to some safety feature. The only relevant detail I can think of is lately I've been playing Borderlands 2 LOTS lately (farming legendaries) and pushing my PC hard with all the effort and heat generation.
> I have an old fermi card, and it's the weakest part in the system. So, is this a safety shutoff, or is my video card wearing out somehow,
> or is it something I haven't considered, like some BIOS problem?


I agree with F3ERS 2 ASH3S . Heat is the likely culprit and dust could be a factor. Maybe you GPU's heatsink is clogged, for instance. I'm so OCD, I clean my machine like twice a week. lol. Is your CPU, GPU and/or ram overclocked?

In related news, a programmer I sub-contract for's laptop was shutting down from overheating yesterday. His temporary fix was placing a slab of frozen bacon under it. That worked okay. lol

On a side note, I see you have a Death Star as well. I'm going pretend your's is the ultimate power in a parallel universe from mine;-) Of course we both know "The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force".

Sorry. I guess none of that was very helpful. I would suggest monitoring your temperatures. I would also think about your power supply, but at 1500 watts (wow!) I am doubtful of that being a issue.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I agree with F3ERS 2 ASH3S . Heat is the likely culprit and dust could be a factor. Maybe you GPU's heatsink is clogged, for instance. I'm so OCD, I clean my machine like twice a week. lol. Is your CPU, GPU and/or ram overclocked?
> 
> In related news, a programmer I sub-contract for's laptop was shutting down from overheating yesterday. His temporary fix was placing a slab of frozen bacon under it. That worked okay. lol
> 
> On a side note, I see you have a Death Star as well. I'm going pretend your's is the ultimate power in a parallel universe from mine;-) Of course we both know "The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force".
> 
> Sorry. I guess none of that was very helpful. I would suggest monitoring your temperatures. I would also think about your power supply, but at 1500 watts (wow!) I am doubtful of that being a issue.


my dads pc was doing that a while back, in games it would just crash. repeated for several days until I said it needs cleaning.

I wish I took pics of the dust, well it would fill a hoover/vacuum haha

I cleaned it out, new paste etc and running sweet as a nut!


----------



## Durquavian

Meant to post this before, but as I stated-- I am lazy.  Just looking for feedback on what you see here. Wierd that usually, from what I saw of your guys posts, The top line was higher but mine the second is by a bit.

Gonna try to play with it a bit at 1600 or 1333. No choice over that, FSB clocking has issues with my setup, some piece of equipment I'm sure, and setting higher doesnt recognize 16gb.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Alright. I'm trying 1866 again with 4 dimms. It's running fine with it right now. To be scientific, I'm starting at the stock 1.5v with 10-10-10-27 2T. That's the stock timings for my ram, which is only rated for 1600. I get the idea that Kingston's default timings are looser than they need to be. This time I'm going to try memtest86+ 4.2 instead of the 5RC. I have a fan mounted in my 5.25 bays angles so it is blowing on my ram and VRM, so I should be okay with heat. Anything I should know before I run memtest? It takes forever with 32GB.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok Reran the test with my old timings the latter ones and got this: . Well maybe that answers the bandwidth question on the 4th and 5th numbers : 1st test 24 - 32 2nd test 20 - 28.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Alright. I'm trying 1866 again with 4 dimms. It's running fine with it right now. To be scientific, I'm starting at the stock 1.5v with 10-10-10-27 2T. That's the stock timings for my ram, which is only rated for 1600. I get the idea that Kingston's default timings are looser than they need to be. This time I'm going to try memtest86+ 4.2 instead of the 5RC. I have a fan mounted in my 5.25 bays angles so it is blowing on my ram and VRM, so I should be okay with heat. Anything I should know before I run memtest? It takes forever with 32GB.


Would the OCCt linpack at 90% be somewhat as effecttive without the time. takes 10 min minimum?


----------



## Durquavian

If you happened to read my post earlier, You know I am not well versed in Ram. I know what I have read but experience is low. But isnt memtest better for checking memory for errors, like manufacturing errors, rather than stability. Im sure it stresses enough but not really the most efficient way. Even Prime would or may be a better choice. Again just spitballin I am no expert, just bringing up the point.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Meant to post this before, but as I stated-- I am lazy.  Just looking for feedback on what you see here. Wierd that usually, from what I saw of your guys posts, The top line was higher but mine the second is by a bit.
> 
> Gonna try to play with it a bit at 1600 or 1333. No choice over that, FSB clocking has issues with my setup, some piece of equipment I'm sure, and setting higher doesnt recognize 16gb.


You should try version 1.99


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You should try version 1.99


there is another version! Took me an hour to find a virus free site to get that one. lol


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Would the OCCt linpack at 90% be somewhat as effecttive without the time. takes 10 min minimum?


I don't think there is a Linux version







I wish. If you or anyone on hear knows of a faster way I can test my memory in Linux, it would be greatly appreciated.

Here are my integer read and write speeds at 1866.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I don't think there is a Linux version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish. If you or anyone on hear knows of a faster way I can test my memory in Linux, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Here are my integer read and write speeds at 1866.


OOPS sorry. Told you I was no expert. lol Didnt even see the linux setup. Though I was thinking your screenshot colors looked cool.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> there is another version! Took me an hour to find a virus free site to get that one. lol


http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/memory


----------



## FunkyPresident

I should mention that the above tests are reading or writing 8gb with the block size indicated. The float read and write were about same as integer.

Here is integer and float copy. Again 8gb.


Enough screenies. Time to run Memtest86 (After a game







)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> * hack hack koff * Well, my PC shut down again, and I used the opportunity to try blowing it out. OW, my lungs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there was more dust than I thought there'd be.


be amazed at how much can build up in a short time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Didn't mean to divert, my fault. I was just reading articles about the multi gpu performance with cpu comparison. I didn't think the 2 extra cores of the 8350 would make much difference but in my benchmarks it appears it does.


dont worry about it it was a great question about the visharas!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> there is another version! Took me an hour to find a virus free site to get that one. lol


http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> If you happened to read my post earlier, You know I am not well versed in Ram. I know what I have read but experience is low. But isnt memtest better for checking memory for errors, like manufacturing errors, rather than stability. Im sure it stresses enough but not really the most efficient way. Even Prime would or may be a better choice. Again just spitballin I am no expert, just bringing up the point.


Sorry missed this. I'm not sure. Perhaps you're right. Still I think memetest works ram pretty hard while doing all sorts of test though. I do have Prime and I also just found linpak for Linux. Though, I'm not sure about it or what it test yet. I did notice it is optimized for Intel CPUs.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

woo don't know if its good or bad



I noticed that if I have chrome open i get better scores hmm


----------



## Durquavian

SON OF A..... lol That site for Maxxmem must be down couldnt download a thing from them , funny I tried AMD site download and it wouldnt work either. Been going nuts to figure out what it was. Then thought try MSI website and BAMM downloads fine. So guess I'll have to wait on MAXXMEM 1.99.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> woo don't know if its good or bad
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that if I have chrome open i get better scores hmm


Chalk that one up to WIERD CRAP


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> SON OF A..... lol That site for Maxxmem must be down couldnt download a thing from them , funny I tried AMD site download and it wouldnt work either. Been going nuts to figure out what it was. Then thought try MSI website and BAMM downloads fine. So guess I'll have to wait on MAXXMEM 1.99.


here

MaxxMEM2 1.99.zip 1129k .zip file


I decided to check there is no difference in maxxmem from 5.1 to 4.8 everything else the same.. however it may be that the ram is not fast enough to see the difference


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> here
> 
> MaxxMEM2 1.99.zip 1129k .zip file


thanks mate


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Reopened.


----------



## AliceMaxx

Download it from here:

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview.php

v1.99 is the last one. maybe i will do an update soon.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I agree with F3ERS 2 ASH3S . Heat is the likely culprit and dust could be a factor. Maybe you GPU's heatsink is clogged, for instance. I'm so OCD, I clean my machine like twice a week. lol. Is your CPU, GPU and/or ram overclocked?


CPU is at 4.9 Ghz, GPU is an OC edition; I checked the reviews of this model and there really isn't much room for further overclocks. It might be different with a card with a better cooler, but the main reasons I bought it was to get off the GTS 250 (fat, slow and hot. Picture a walrus dropped in the Sahara), and onto something with a smaller node size and that could run DX11. Also, I picked that one in particular cause it was on sale for a good bit off normal price. It disappeared from NCIX's site soon after, it must have been the close-out discount for the model to get rid of the rest of them. RAM isn't overclocked; it's actually underclocked. The BIOS has a stroke if I try to run it at 1600, so I run it at 1333. Every once in a while I check GB's site for a new BIOS, but past the F10 BIOS to update the board to support the Piledriver chips; Gigabyte haven't released a newer BIOS that isn't beta. I've heard horror stories of what beta BIOS'es can do, like bricking the board, so yeah no, I'm not trying that. Maybe when I get my new RAM kit I'll try 1866, but until then the ram does what I need it to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> On a side note, I see you have a Death Star as well. I'm going pretend your's is the ultimate power in a parallel universe from mine;-) Of course we both know "The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force".


It seemed to be taking 20 years to build, so I thought the name was appropriate.
(I've been pouring most of my money for the last 2 years into building it; phase 1 is almost complete)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Sorry. I guess none of that was very helpful. I would suggest monitoring your temperatures. I would also think about your power supply, but at 1500 watts (wow!) I am doubtful of that being a issue.


I haven't been pushing it hard for hours on end quite the same since I blew out the PSU, but so far it hasn't shut off. I'll have to keep testing. And farming for the [Torgue] Nukem.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> woo don't know if its good or bad
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that if I have chrome open i get better scores hmm


Check the 1st page of the thread at leaderboard to get an idea. Vishera doesn't play as well with Maxxmem as it did with Phenom II or Bulldozer for that matter. Sisoft Sandra seems to give a better indication of memory bandwidth and latency.


----------



## Durquavian

With all this talk about dust it has been making me even more jazzed about my build. Seeing how it will be a while before I can even concider production possibilities, I will share with you what it is. Now if you have one of those eye candy pieces you prob wont like my setup much, although the final build woul;d have a window.

Anyway, after seeing everyone having issues OCing heat, issues meaning they wanted more and well who doesn't, I wondered why there wasnt an airconditioned case. Well there are, they are called server cases and they aren't cheap--> to the tune 1700 USD at minimum. Ok airconditioned case wasn't the only positive. With an enclosed case *NO DUST*. I was having to clean my case once a week, and I mean having to not OCD but having to. Another positive was the noise from a computer. My fiancees computer beside me was loud, in a case no more noise. Turn up that GPU fan wont matter, you can't hear it. With my H55 I dropped from 58C max load temps to 40C at 4.6ghz. Even benching/stability testing at 4.8/4.9 only got to 48C. So you see the results here. It works very well albeit fairly crude setup but not far from a final prodution piece. Oh and the possible issues that most people bring up with aircondition cases is the humidity and sweating: it is an enclosed case ( cabinet rather ) so the only moisture is what went in when you put your computer in, so no problem.

The dust aspect is my favorite part. No more dust, no more finding out that I should have cleaned it a week ago.







Ofcourse the noise being limited too helps. The case makes some noise, the airconditioning, but it is far more tolerable than the computer fans, I have alot of them. ( I am a ******* so I will find a way to make it work, and in the case of fans- I'll use fans from anything.







)

Well just wanted to share with you guys my recent activity and success. Hopefully I will be able to sell/ put in production these babies.

Now on to another idea I had. A new Radiator design that may very well blow the traditional ones out of the water, so to speak.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> With all this talk about dust it has been making me even more jazzed about my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing how it will be a while before I can even concider production possibilities, I will share with you what it is. Now if you have one of those eye candy pieces you prob wont like my setup much, although the final build woul;d have a window.
> 
> Anyway, after seeing everyone having issues OCing heat, issues meaning they wanted more and well who doesn't, I wondered why there wasnt an airconditioned case. Well there are, they are called server cases and they aren't cheap--> to the tune 1700 USD at minimum. Ok airconditioned case wasn't the only positive. With an enclosed case *NO DUST*. I was having to clean my case once a week, and I mean having to not OCD but having to. Another positive was the noise from a computer. My fiancees computer beside me was loud, in a case no more noise. Turn up that GPU fan wont matter, you can't hear it. With my H55 I dropped from 58C max load temps to 40C at 4.6ghz. Even benching/stability testing at 4.8/4.9 only got to 48C. So you see the results here. It works very well albeit fairly crude setup but not far from a final prodution piece. Oh and the possible issues that most people bring up with aircondition cases is the humidity and sweating: it is an enclosed case ( cabinet rather ) so the only moisture is what went in when you put your computer in, so no problem.
> 
> The dust aspect is my favorite part. No more dust, no more finding out that I should have cleaned it a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse the noise being limited too helps. The case makes some noise, the airconditioning, but it is far more tolerable than the computer fans, I have alot of them. ( I am a ******* so I will find a way to make it work, and in the case of fans- I'll use fans from anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Well just wanted to share with you guys my recent activity and success. Hopefully I will be able to sell/ put in production these babies.
> 
> Now on to another idea I had. A new Radiator design that may very well blow the traditional ones out of the water, so to speak.


Simply i find using dust filter for fans a lot cheaper than alternative methods









Once a month i use my vac on the dust filter and voila lol everything clean and blowing as it should be


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,
The FX-8350 Holodeck VII overhaul...or something


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> The FX-8350 Holodeck VII overhaul...or something
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought porn was banned from the site mate?

Please stop posting the sexy images


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6554937

Finally made it over 8000 woot!

not sure why my physics score went down.. im sooo confused I almost had 9000


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6554937
> 
> Finally made it over 8000 woot!
> 
> not sure why my physics score went down.. im sooo confused I almost had 9000


Good job with the 8007 score







That's better than I have gotten with my 7870 rig so far ( 7800 or there abouts).
It's possible that the cpu throttled a little bit during the physic or combined tests, I've had this happen on my ASUS rig. If you watch the fps they should climb until just before the very end of each of those segments, if they top out or drop before nearing the end, it means something is throttling or losing stability.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good job with the 8007 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better than I have gotten with my 7870 rig so far ( 7800 or there abouts).
> It's possible that the cpu throttled a little bit during the physic or combined tests, I've had this happen on my ASUS rig. If you watch the fps they should climb until just before the very end of each of those segments, if they top out or drop before nearing the end, it means something is throttling or losing stability.


thanx for that note im working on getting this better I now have my 460's up to 940MHz


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6554937
> 
> Finally made it over 8000 woot!
> 
> Not sure why my physics score went down.. im sooo confused I almost had 9000


That is strange, it looks a lot like my 4.6 score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6490166

Probably software issues.

I'm running 2517HT/2517NB with 2 8cas1874mhz 2T sticks if you want something close to compare.
Our video card arrangement is close also.

I'd test 5.0 range myself but I can't afford a nice loop yet.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thanx for that note im working on getting this better I now have my 460's up to 940MHz


I dont know if you will be able to see this example of comparison but I'll try to post it at any rate. One score is from my ASUS rig , the other is from the MSI rig both have the CPU clocked at a little over 5100. Pay attention to the physics scores. During the asus run, I noticed the fps topped out early and started to drop just prior to the end of the physics test. The MSI run it climbed like normal till the very end. The result of which was about a 1000 point lower physics score for the ASUS. Here is a link to the comparison.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6535032/3dm11/6535123


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> That is strange, it looks a lot like my 4.6 score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6490166
> 
> Probably software issues.
> 
> I'm running 2517HT/2517NB with 2 8cas1874mhz 2T sticks if you want something close to compare.
> Our video card arrangement is is close also.
> 
> I'd test 5.0 range myself but I can't afford a nice loop yet.


Thnx in fact thats just around what I have exept im running 2048 @ 8cas 1t

I think I found the issue. I boost up the clock 5Mhz on the GPU's and the driver failed when restarting the computer it wouldn't read my SSD, I now put everything back to stock till I have time to play around more. any suggestions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dont know if you will be able to see this example of comparison but I'll try to post it at any rate. One score is from my ASUS rig , the other is from the MSI rig both have the CPU clocked at a little over 5100. Pay attention to the physics scores. During the asus run, I noticed the fps topped out early and started to drop just prior to the end of the physics test. The MSI run it climbed like normal till the very end. The result of which was about a 1000 point lower physics score for the ASUS. Here is a link to the comparison.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6535032/3dm11/6535123


sounds similar im topping out around 25.6-25.7 for physics however at the very end I do see it top out a bit then drop .1-.2


----------



## 12Cores

I am pulling 600W from the wall on my rig with this thing hooked up to 7970 @ 1.3v, I will not be able to fit another 7970 @ 1225/1800 on my power supply at these volts unless I down-clock. When does steamroller come out again?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am pulling 600W from the on my rig with this thing hooked up to 7970 @ 1.3v, I will not be able to fit another 7970 @ 1225/1800 on my power supply at these volts unless I down-clock. When does steamroller come out again?


for desktops prolly around novevember


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> That is strange, it looks a lot like my 4.6 score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6490166
> 
> Probably software issues.
> 
> I'm running 2517HT/2517NB with 2 8cas1874mhz 2T sticks if you want something close to compare.
> Our video card arrangement is close also.
> 
> I'd test 5.0 range myself but I can't afford a nice loop yet.


Id test it but cause i got 1600mhz ram i cant run a 9500 physics score. which is ludicrous. Even at 5.1ghz i cant hit 9500 lol and that's with my ram oced to high heaven 2133. if i knew what determines the score possibly i could make it that high


----------



## cssorkinman

Here is what I get at 5 Ghz :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401353


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thnx in fact thats just around what I have exept im running 2048 @ 8cas 1t
> 
> I think I found the issue. I boost up the clock 5Mhz on the GPU's and the driver failed when restarting the computer it wouldn't read my SSD, I now put everything back to stock till I have time to play around more. any suggestions?
> sounds similar im topping out around 25.6-25.7 for physics however at the very end I do see it top out a bit then drop .1-.2


When I push my cypress gpus over 900mhz I have to replace bios with a custom one. Always back up with gpu-z first.
Maybe your 460's don't handle oc software properly over a certain threshold also. Not sure if nvidia has a easy windows program for this like radeon does.

Also what ram are you rocking? That's some really good timings for that speed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here is what I get at 5 Ghz :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401353


cool at least i know im playing with the big dogs now.. and im not that far behind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> When I push my cypress gpus over 900mhz I have to replace bios with a custom one. Always back up with gpu-z first.
> Maybe your 460's don't handle oc software properly over a certain threshold also. Not sure if nvidia has a easy windows program for this like radeon does.
> 
> Also what ram are you rocking? That's some really good timings for that speed.


I had switched my gpu's around so my SC EE GTX 460 is on top for better temps.. and yeah I have Precision X running for the software. My regular GTX is modded and I still need to mod my SC EE one but hey not bad clocks on those. for what the are

as far as my ram they are http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554

and wow I had bought those for 50 bucks cheaper from newegg a wile back


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here is what I get at 5 Ghz :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401353


If you compare that score to mine it's the perfect example of why crossfire software needs a makeover.


----------



## MrWayne

Hi guys, I have a school project to make about overclocking and I set my bar at 4.5 Ghz but I can't get it stable since I'm not an expert and don't know yet how all of different settings work. The PC is the one in my signature, I have it now at 4.2 Ghz with 0.025 downclocked voltage (writing this it's jumping between 1.314 and 1.328, LLC is auto, I haven't touched anything else outside the multiplier and the voltage. Can I get this stable at 4.5 Ghz? Or at least have it running, since it doesn't boot at 4.5.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a school project to make about overclocking and I set my bar at 4.5 Ghz but I can't get it stable since I'm not an expert and don't know yet how all of different settings work. The PC is the one in my signature, I have it now at 4.2 Ghz with 0.025 downclocked voltage (writing this it's jumping between 1.314 and 1.328, LLC is auto, I haven't touched anything else outside the multiplier and the voltage. Can I get this stable at 4.5 Ghz? Or at least have it running, since it doesn't boot at 4.5.


not bad you are prolly needing to up your CPU voltage now What CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Check the 1st page of the thread at leaderboard to get an idea. Vishera doesn't play as well with Maxxmem as it did with Phenom II or Bulldozer for that matter. Sisoft Sandra seems to give a better indication of memory bandwidth and latency.


agreed aida64 seems to work well though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> With all this talk about dust it has been making me even more jazzed about my build. Seeing how it will be a while before I can even concider production possibilities, I will share with you what it is. Now if you have one of those eye candy pieces you prob wont like my setup much, although the final build woul;d have a window.
> 
> Anyway, after seeing everyone having issues OCing heat, issues meaning they wanted more and well who doesn't, I wondered why there wasnt an airconditioned case. Well there are, they are called server cases and they aren't cheap--> to the tune 1700 USD at minimum. Ok airconditioned case wasn't the only positive. With an enclosed case *NO DUST*. I was having to clean my case once a week, and I mean having to not OCD but having to. Another positive was the noise from a computer. My fiancees computer beside me was loud, in a case no more noise. Turn up that GPU fan wont matter, you can't hear it. With my H55 I dropped from 58C max load temps to 40C at 4.6ghz. Even benching/stability testing at 4.8/4.9 only got to 48C. So you see the results here. It works very well albeit fairly crude setup but not far from a final prodution piece. Oh and the possible issues that most people bring up with aircondition cases is the humidity and sweating: it is an enclosed case ( cabinet rather ) so the only moisture is what went in when you put your computer in, so no problem.
> 
> The dust aspect is my favorite part. No more dust, no more finding out that I should have cleaned it a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse the noise being limited too helps. The case makes some noise, the airconditioning, but it is far more tolerable than the computer fans, I have alot of them. ( I am a ******* so I will find a way to make it work, and in the case of fans- I'll use fans from anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Well just wanted to share with you guys my recent activity and success. Hopefully I will be able to sell/ put in production these babies.
> 
> Now on to another idea I had. A new Radiator design that may very well blow the traditional ones out of the water, so to speak.


i cant remember what they are called but they are not perfect imagine if your coil froze on your ac what would you do ? ( just words of cation you still need to be careful as there are tons of stuff that can happen ) also i never seen an air conditioned server case, i have been in hundreds of server rooms and i work on their crac units *Computer Room Air Conditioning * their secret is simple take air from top of room and DUMP cold air in bottom there are some variations of this of course 1 company in particular makes one somewhat close to what you are talking about but neglecting the fact it cost hundreds of thousands of dollars it is still the basic system i laid out. also server rooms love humidity ideal is ~ 35% as it helps keep down static electricity 99% of crac units have humidification and humidification built in . if you could send me a link i would appreciate it .

i cant remember what people call the boxes they make on OCN but basically they take apart the ac insulate a area and put their pc in it one guy even blocked the ac with a rad and from there it went to cool the rest of his system. and they have various methods of removing the heat from the condenser.

ill tell you my idea water cooling with an aquarium chiller ( i will be keeping chiller loop and cpu loop separate using a heat exchanger to cool the liquid probably will have to hand make it. and coming from the chiller loop put rads on all entrances and blow through the case.) there is my idea for you. you dont need a water loop you can still blow cold air into the unit) this is all years off as i have more important things to buy atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good job with the 8007 score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better than I have gotten with my 7870 rig so far ( 7800 or there abouts).
> It's possible that the cpu throttled a little bit during the physic or combined tests, I've had this happen on my ASUS rig. If you watch the fps they should climb until just before the very end of each of those segments, if they top out or drop before nearing the end, it means something is throttling or losing stability.


good infos !~ and GJ to gettign 8000+


----------



## MrWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not bad you are prolly needing to up your CPU voltage now What CPU cooler are you using?


This:

Don't know how accurate this chart is, just googled it.

Thermaltake True Spirit 120M BW


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here is what I get at 5 Ghz :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401353


Here's mine







it is the ram thats the major player in physics. soz no links guys 3dmark site must be down









1866 8 8 8 24 36



2133 9 9 9 27 36. sorry no cpu z previous screenie ull have to trust me


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how accurate this chart is, just googled it.
> 
> Thermaltake True Spirit 120M BW


What are your temps.. however I believe you are ok to push higher. you will need to up the voltage of the CPU to get more. I think 4.5 will net around 1.43-1.46v but do it one step at a time and watch your core temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is the ram thats the major player in physics. soz no links guys 3dmark site must be down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1866 8 8 8 24 36
> 
> 
> 
> 2133 9 9 9 27 36. sorry no cpu z previous screenie ull have to trust me


cool i will have to work on the timings a little bit more

on the bright side for my settings I now have 3 out of the 5 tops scores for 3d mark.. that 8000 with my setup is hard to get


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What are your temps.. however I believe you are ok to push higher. you will need to up the voltage of the CPU to get more. I think 4.5 will net around 1.43-1.46v but do it one step at a time and watch your core temps
> cool i will have to work on the timings a little bit more
> 
> on the bright side for my settings I now have 3 out of the 5 tops scores for 3d mark.. that 8000 with my setup is hard to get


I've been studying the top scores for the 8350's and It seems there might be some physics off loading to the gpu on systems with the Nvidia cards that makes for higher scores.
Anyone ever else seeing that or ever heard of this happening?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been studying the top scores for the 8350's and It seems there might be some physics off loading to the gpu on systems with the Nvidia cards that makes for higher scores.
> Anyone ever else seeing that or ever heard of this happening?


actually yeah check this score out

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6534042

this was 4 benches ago for me I think it has to do with the settings in nVidia Control panel. I have the options to select GPU1 GPU2 or CPU to render physics.. I did test to see if it made a difference and i didn't see anything truely boosting it however i didn't do extensive testing.


----------



## MrWayne

What are your temps.. however I believe you are ok to push higher. you will need to up the voltage of the CPU to get more. I think 4.5 will net around 1.43-1.46v but do it one step at a time and watch your core temps

This is after BF3 on grand bazaar.. what should i use best for stability testing? i have prime95, intelburntest and occt, though I don't know how to use them all properly


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> actually yeah check this score out
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6534042
> 
> this was 4 benches ago for me I think it has to do with the settings in nVidia Control panel. I have the options to select GPU1 GPU2 or CPU to render physics.. I did test to see if it made a difference and i didn't see anything truely boosting it however i didn't do extensive testing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've been studying the top scores for the 8350's and It seems there might be some physics off loading to the gpu on systems with the Nvidia cards that makes for higher scores.
> Anyone ever else seeing that or ever heard of this happening?


Wow, I was actually right about something for once lol. Check out a physics score from my MSI rig when it had a 460 GTX paired with it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> What are your temps.. however I believe you are ok to push higher. you will need to up the voltage of the CPU to get more. I think 4.5 will net around 1.43-1.46v but do it one step at a time and watch your core temps
> 
> This is after BF3 on grand bazaar.. what should i use best for stability testing? i have prime95, intelburntest and occt, though I don't know how to use them all properly


Use IBT or OCCT until for IBT put it on high if you are using the AVX linpack (which is the one in OP)

Your temps are good start pumping that chip up


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> agreed aida64 seems to work well though
> i cant remember what they are called but they are not perfect imagine if your coil froze on your ac what would you do ? ( just words of cation you still need to be careful as there are tons of stuff that can happen ) also i never seen an conditioned server case, i have been in hundreds of server rooms and i work on their crac units *Computer Room Air Conditioning * their secret is simple take air from top of room and DUMP cold air in bottom there are some variations of this of course 1 company in particular makes one somewhat close to what you are talking about but neglecting the fact it cost hundreds of thousands of dollars it is still the basic system i laid out. also server rooms love humidity ideal is ~ 35% as it helps keep down static electricity 99% of crac units have humidification and humidification built in . if you could send me a link i would appreciate it .
> 
> i cant remember what people call the boxes they make on OCN but basically they take apart the ac insulate a area and put their pc in it one guy even blocked the ac with a rad and from there it went to cool the rest of his system. and they have various methods of removing the heat from the condenser.
> 
> ill tell you my idea water cooling with an aquarium chiller ( i will be keeping chiller loop and cpu loop separate using a heat exchanger to cool the liquid probably will have to hand make it. and coming from the chiller loop put rads on all entrances and blow through the case.) there is my idea for you. you dont need a water loop you can still blow cold air into the unit) this is all years off as i have more important things to buy atm
> good infos !~ and GJ to gettign 8000+


Freezing wont be an issue with mine, not running sub freezing temps just running 25C-30C temps maybe a little lower and the conditioner doesnt run 24/7 just when the temp rises. Your other ideas have the bigger issue which is what mine cancels out: Ambient air temp. If you're cooling your water loop below ambient the cooling system will sweat, pulling any humidity out of the ambient air. Being that mine is enclosed that is not an issue. You don't want water of any form loose in your case. My case, should prob say cabinet, is a bit larger than most would need, I have both Mine and my fiancees computer inside. But it works better than well, it works absolutely outstanding. With some of these guys cooling solutions I have no doubt this would put thier OCs between LN2 and watercooled systems.

Love to discuss these kind of things. I have spents months contemplating and rationalizing the idea. I am sure I havent thought of everything, so keep the questions coming. lol.

Of course my new idea for a radiator is really tantalizing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wow, I was actually right about something for once lol. Check out a physics score from my MSI rig when it had a 460 GTX paired with it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


wow thats some change

what did ya do? just added dedicated 460 to physics?


----------



## Durquavian

3Dmark wont recognize my score as valid. My driver shows as a 5450 for my 7770. Havent been able to figure out why. It doesnt seem to cause any issues so I leave it.
I have full registry wiped 3 times and driver wiped maybe 6 times still get the 5450.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wow, I was actually right about something for once lol. Check out a physics score from my MSI rig when it had a 460 GTX paired with it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


Holy crap man, I think you have got something big here!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wow thats some change
> 
> what did ya do? just added dedicated 460 to physics?


It was a score from back in December. I had forgotten about even running it to be honest. Then I started snooping through the highest scores on the ORB for 3d11 , paying attention to the physics scores, cpu clocks and if it was an AMD card or Nvidia card. After doing so it appeared the Nvidia's had an advantage at the same cpu clocks, so armed with that realization, I began to suspect there is some physics offloading to the gpu that happens with systems having an Nvidia card. I then wondered if I had bothered to run 3d11 when I had an Nvidia card in my MSI rig. I searched my results and lo and behold, a monster physics score awaited me there.
I have since sold that 460 and upgraded to a 7870 for that rig. The physics scores are much lower with the AMD card in the same rig at nearly the same cpu clocks.


----------



## The Storm

Sorry double


----------



## The Storm

So much for that "you've got to optimize" crap I have been reading for months...yeah...got it...optimize. No wait buy an nvidia card....OK off my high horse now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wow, I was actually right about something for once lol. Check out a physics score from my MSI rig when it had a 460 GTX paired with it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Freezing wont be an issue with mine, not running sub freezing temps just running 25C-30C temps maybe a little lower and the conditioner doesnt run 24/7 just when the temp rises. Your other ideas have the bigger issue which is what mine cancels out: Ambient air temp. If you're cooling your water *loop below ambient the cooling system will sweat, pulling any humidity out of the ambient air. Being that mine is enclosed that is not an issue. You don't want water of any form loose in your cas*e. My case, should prob say cabinet, is a bit larger than most would need, I have both Mine and my fiancees computer inside. But it works better than well, it works absolutely outstanding. With some of these guys cooling solutions I have no doubt this would put thier OCs between LN2 and watercooled systems.
> 
> Love to discuss these kind of things. I have spents months contemplating and rationalizing the idea. I am sure I havent thought of everything, so keep the questions coming. lol.
> 
> Of course my new idea for a radiator is really tantalizing.


again i dont want this to head the wrong way. i am trying to help you

ALL AC coils CAN freeze. all has nothing to do with running sub zero temps in the case. i am talking long term useage. not short term. if the coil gets blocked. if the charge gets low ( leak ) all WILL cause freezing. even if you some how managed to get a perfectly sealed unit that let in zero moisture you still can damage the comp by slugging it which again will cause your box to start over heating. ambient temp does not reflect the temp of the copper in the coil nor the temp of the refrigerant.

lets get off the acctuall freezing issue your fan could go out on the ac.

which is why i was saying you will need something to monitor your pc

as far as the bold part i would not have a problem with ANY moisture as with an ac unit ( most commercial high rise buildings are cooled this way ) the coils feeding my case would be removing the moisture entering my case, so there would not be a condensation problem. all that would be needed would be a ketch pan and a drain system. ( which is included in your air conditioner . )


----------



## Vencenzo

I was digging through my box of old work stuff and I found a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213011.
Just chillin under a router. Gonna slap it on my arctic heatsink, kinda scared how loud it's gonna be at full though.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again i dont want this to head the wrong way. i am trying to help you
> 
> ALL AC coils CAN freeze. all has nothing to do with running sub zero temps in the case. i am talking long term useage. not short term. if the coil gets blocked. if the charge gets low ( leak ) all WILL cause freezing. even if you some how managed to get a perfectly sealed unit that let in zero moisture you still can damage the comp by slugging it which again will cause your box to start over heating. ambient temp does not reflect the temp of the copper in the coil nor the temp of the refrigerant.
> 
> lets get off the acctuall freezing issue your fan could go out on the ac.
> 
> which is why i was saying you will need something to monitor your pc
> 
> as far as the bold part i would not have a problem with ANY moisture as with an ac unit ( most commercial high rise buildings are cooled this way ) the coils feeding my case would be removing the moisture entering my case, so there would not be a condensation problem. all that would be needed would be a ketch pan and a drain system. ( which is included in your air conditioner . )


This last part isnt in fact how that would work real world. But any rate trust me, my sytem works great and most of the issues you brought up have been brought up by others which is why they arent an issue in my setup. Guess after I release it or build them you can see for yourself.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What are your temps.. however I believe you are ok to push higher. you will need to up the voltage of the CPU to get more. I think 4.5 will net around 1.43-1.46v but do it one step at a time and watch your core temps
> cool i will have to work on the timings a little bit more
> 
> on the bright side for my settings I now have 3 out of the 5 tops scores for 3d mark.. that 8000 with my setup is hard to get
> 
> 
> 
> I've been studying the top scores for the 8350's and It seems there might be some physics off loading to the gpu on systems with the Nvidia cards that makes for higher scores.
> Anyone ever else seeing that or ever heard of this happening?
Click to expand...

Yes, and for quite a while. Remember this?
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/733/1/

From An Legit Reviews Article Published June 25, 2008

Quote:


> AMD and a number of other companies are worried that running the CPU physics test on the GPU will sku results and made the point that GPU physics testing is already done in the normal GPU tests. 3DMark does currently includes physics as simulation collision map rendering in the game tests, so their arguement is to leave things be.
> 
> We though it would be interesting to get comments from NVIDIA and Futuremark on the cheating claims that The Inq. brought to light, so we got official on the record answers from both companies. First, we got in touch with Oliver Baltuch, the President of Futuremark and asked him to answer a few questions. We figured that it would be best to go straight to the source of the benchmark to see if we could figure things out............


The article can be had here:
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/733/1/


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6554937
> 
> Finally made it over 8000 woot!
> 
> not sure why my physics score went down.. im sooo confused I almost had 9000


You can do much better with that CPU.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You can do much better with that CPU.


I think my windows install has bad srttings im playing around and was going to post results as i figure out what was causing it


----------



## PhantomGhost

Yeah I dont' think my 3D Mark 11 score is as high as it should be either...ideas?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6556477
I mean I guess it isn't bad, but that physics score seems really low, even with using and AMD card.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Yeah I dont' think my 3D Mark 11 score is as high as it should be either...ideas?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6556477
> I mean I guess it isn't bad, but that physics score seems really low, even with using and AMD card.


Everything is low. You havent optimized anything.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Got mine a few days ago XD

FX-8350

ROG Crosshair v formula-Z stock bios for now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Got mine a few days ago XD
> 
> FX-8350
> 
> ROG Crosshair v formula-Z stock bios for now.


Welcome

I Look forward to seeing some good overclocks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Got mine a few days ago XD
> 
> FX-8350
> 
> ROG Crosshair v formula-Z stock bios for now.


XDXDXDXDXDXDX


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> XDXDXDXDXDXDX


heading back to the computer store. ramms not quite jiving how id like... and holy hell this stock cooler is a freakin turbine...

kingston hyper x beast 2400's anyone else had issues with these? (searching from phone sucks)


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Everything is low. You havent optimized anything.


Well someone is feeling completely useless today.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> woo don't know if its good or bad
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that if I have chrome open i get better scores hmm


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/meml.png/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Check the 1st page of the thread at leaderboard to get an idea. Vishera doesn't play as well with Maxxmem as it did with Phenom II or Bulldozer for that matter. Sisoft Sandra seems to give a better indication of memory bandwidth and latency.


download link to the latest version please? lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> heading back to the computer store. ramms not quite jiving how id like... and holy hell this stock cooler is a freakin turbine...
> 
> kingston hyper x beast 2400's anyone else had issues with these? (searching from phone sucks)


Css or red or kyad has them cant remember i wanna say red but im on my phone n lazy but they are at 25## ocd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/meml.png/


Cool work on them timings n youll be close to me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Yeah I dont' think my 3D Mark 11 score is as high as it should be either...ideas?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6556477
> I mean I guess it isn't bad, but that physics score seems really low, even with using and AMD card.


you have windows 8 your score will be low i couldnt get my score above 7700-8000 with win8 only downside to windows 8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Got mine a few days ago XD
> 
> FX-8350
> 
> ROG Crosshair v formula-Z stock bios for now.


welcome!~


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Well someone is feeling completely useless today.


Just because my reply isnt positive in your favour doesnt mean im not usefull.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

back from the store with some corsair vengance blacks and a new air cooler XD


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> back from the store with some corsair vengance blacks and a new air cooler XD


XD you couldnt have gotten worse RAM.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just because my reply isnt positive in your favour doesnt mean im not usefull.


No, the fact that you have absolutely zero useful information in your post makes it not useful.

And thanks Mega Man, good to know, didn't realize Windows 8 got lower scores in 3D Mark.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> No, the fact that you have absolutely zero useful information in your post makes it not useful.
> 
> And thanks Mega Man, good to know, didn't realize Windows 8 got lower scores in 3D Mark.


You said i was useless not that the post was.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Okay so hurricane is doing his physics with the GPU? Nice...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes, and for quite a while. Remember this?
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/733/1/
> 
> From An Legit Reviews Article Published June 25, 2008
> 
> *
> *
> 
> The article can be had here:
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/733/1/


I knew of the advantage in the older futuremark benches, but didn't know if it applied to 3dmark 11.
Thanks for the info and welcome back








I hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Okay so hurricane is doing his physics with the GPU? Nice...


come again?!

lately all Ive seen is 3dmark results getting tampered with, and futuremark was meant to make the best bench there is so that people/us can compare and compete!

oh and about operating systems and 3dmark, there are actual stripped versions of windows where it gives a massive boost in the bench. ill find you a useful link.

a guy on tpu created several threads to help out extreme overclockers

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884450#post2884450


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> come again?!
> 
> lately all Ive seen is 3dmark results getting tampered with, and futuremark was meant to make the best bench there is so that people/us can compare and compete!


It's not that anything was tampered with in this case, just that there seems to be some advantage to running an Nvidia card in 3dmark11 when it comes to the physics score. 7 or 8 hundred points on the same exact system other than the GPU being an AMD .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> come again?!
> 
> lately all Ive seen is 3dmark results getting tampered with, and futuremark was meant to make the best bench there is so that people/us can compare and compete!
> 
> oh and about operating systems and 3dmark, there are actual stripped versions of windows where it gives a massive boost in the bench. ill find you a useful link.
> 
> a guy on tpu created several threads to help out extreme overclockers
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884450#post2884450


Yes. Nvidia cards have an option where the GPU can take care of physics in place of CPU. Giving them a huge advantage.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's not that anything was tampered with in this case, just that there seems to be some advantage to running an Nvidia card in 3dmark11 when it comes to the physics score. 7 or 8 hundred points on the same exact system other than the GPU being an AMD .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yes. Nvidia cards have an option where the GPU can take care of physics in place of CPU. Giving them a huge advantage.


advantage few points or huge?!

im going to use hwbot or catzilla soon! or when I complete a decent bench document it fully!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yes. Nvidia cards have an option where the GPU can take care of physics in place of CPU. Giving them a huge advantage.


huge???

you guys are so funny


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yes. Nvidia cards have an option where the GPU can take care of physics in place of CPU. Giving them a huge advantage.


i would not say huge i have got with in 100 points !~ ( 9441 or something like that )


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would not say huge i have got with in 100 points !~ ( 9441 or something like that )


Well 100 points is quite a bit when you are balls to the walls ocing the RAM and CPU to get the best score.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well the corsair didnt even make it into the rig.. returned. kit three... g skill this time


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

vengance ramm is massive... makes hyper x beasts look tiny


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well 100 points is quite a bit when you are balls to the walls ocing the RAM and CPU to get the best score.


I do agree with this, ive struggled to get an extra 50 points when youre literally doing suicide runs.

however there are millions of ways to get extra points, like fresh drivers. kill the operating system off etc etc!


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here is what I get at 5 Ghz :http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6401353


not sure if it can help to compare RAM 2sticks vs 4sticks...but lol....here s one of mine (a lil old but i use nvidia beta drivers since some month /current results get no validation







)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5139255


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> CPU is at 4.9 Ghz, GPU is an OC edition; I checked the reviews of this model and there really isn't much room for further overclocks. It might be different with a card with a better cooler, but the main reasons I bought it was to get off the GTS 250 (fat, slow and hot. Picture a walrus dropped in the Sahara), and onto something with a smaller node size and that could run DX11. Also, I picked that one in particular cause it was on sale for a good bit off normal price. It disappeared from NCIX's site soon after, it must have been the close-out discount for the model to get rid of the rest of them. RAM isn't overclocked; it's actually underclocked. The BIOS has a stroke if I try to run it at 1600, so I run it at 1333. Every once in a while I check GB's site for a new BIOS, but past the F10 BIOS to update the board to support the Piledriver chips; Gigabyte haven't released a newer BIOS that isn't beta. I've heard horror stories of what beta BIOS'es can do, like bricking the board, so yeah no, I'm not trying that. Maybe when I get my new RAM kit I'll try 1866, but until then the ram does what I need it to.


4.9 seems like a lot on air, but I've heard good things about Noctua coolers. Myself, I'm really paranoid about it. I'm using this machine for production and I haven't taken it over 4.5 for fear of being down a workstation. I can see that I'm going to need to put another machine together soon, so I can push one to it's limits. OCing is turning out to be fun! I've built systems for many years, but I'm new to this. Does your board have anything like HPC? From what I understand, it keeps the CPU from throttling under load. That could be good or bad in my estimation. If temperatures are in the proper range, it would make sense to have it on, as not to loose performance. If temperatures are high, it could cause overheating problems.

I've heard the 250s are gigantic. I bet your glad to be rid of it. I was considering a 580, because Fermi based chips have great CUDA performance, but I bought this 670 instead. It is an OEM model and was a great deal. I don't think I can overclock it with Linux, but it handles everything very well at stock. I only wish it would render animation, using CUDA, a little faster. I'll probably get a Titan soon. It has the same chip as the NVIDIA K20 compute cards, but cost more than $1000 less.

I'm on a quest to push my ram a little further. It is fine at it's rated 1600 and it seem to be okay with 1866. I thought it would make little difference, but it seems to be giving me like a 1 GB/s boost in memcpy from 1600 to 1866. That's worth it to me, since I work with big file a lot. I've tested @ 1333, which is my ram's JDEC settings. The performance gain from 1333 to 1600 is pretty significant, as well. I'm not sure how much difference any of that it makes with games. My system crushes every game I have in Linux, so performance gains are hard to discern.

That's bummer about the lack of BIOS updates for you board








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> It seemed to be taking 20 years to build, so I thought the name was appropriate.
> (I've been pouring most of my money for the last 2 years into building it; phase 1 is almost complete)


Ha! Yeah. That was my general reasoning for my hostname, as well. I don't think I'll ever really consider it finished. I'm sure I'll build another machine before that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I haven't been pushing it hard for hours on end quite the same since I blew out the PSU, but so far it hasn't shut off. I'll have to keep testing. And farming for the [Torgue] Nukem.


Cool. I'm glad it's working well. Best of luck with your farming!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> With all this talk about dust it has been making me even more jazzed about my build. Seeing how it will be a while before I can even concider production possibilities, I will share with you what it is. Now if you have one of those eye candy pieces you prob wont like my setup much, although the final build woul;d have a window.
> 
> Anyway, after seeing everyone having issues OCing heat, issues meaning they wanted more and well who doesn't, I wondered why there wasnt an airconditioned case. Well there are, they are called server cases and they aren't cheap--> to the tune 1700 USD at minimum. Ok airconditioned case wasn't the only positive. With an enclosed case *NO DUST*. I was having to clean my case once a week, and I mean having to not OCD but having to. Another positive was the noise from a computer. My fiancees computer beside me was loud, in a case no more noise. Turn up that GPU fan wont matter, you can't hear it. With my H55 I dropped from 58C max load temps to 40C at 4.6ghz. Even benching/stability testing at 4.8/4.9 only got to 48C. So you see the results here. It works very well albeit fairly crude setup but not far from a final prodution piece. Oh and the possible issues that most people bring up with aircondition cases is the humidity and sweating: it is an enclosed case ( cabinet rather ) so the only moisture is what went in when you put your computer in, so no problem.
> 
> The dust aspect is my favorite part. No more dust, no more finding out that I should have cleaned it a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse the noise being limited too helps. The case makes some noise, the airconditioning, but it is far more tolerable than the computer fans, I have alot of them. ( I am a ******* so I will find a way to make it work, and in the case of fans- I'll use fans from anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Well just wanted to share with you guys my recent activity and success. Hopefully I will be able to sell/ put in production these babies.
> 
> Now on to another idea I had. A new Radiator design that may very well blow the traditional ones out of the water, so to speak.


That's awesome. I've been thinking along the same lines. I'm working on software for a company that make auto A/C parts recently and have been thinking about putting something together from those sort of parts. They are pretty small if nothing else. A/C case cooling makes a great deal of sense. Really, I was thinking it would be easy to adapt a water loop to be cooled with a compressor. Much like a water fountain, water cooler.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> That's awesome. I've been thinking along the same lines. I'm working on software for a company that make auto A/C parts recently and have been thinking about putting something together from those sort of parts. They are pretty small if nothing else. A/C case cooling makes a great deal of sense. Really, I was thinking it would be easy to adapt a water loop to be cooled with a compressor. Much like a water fountain, water cooler.


It just doesn't work very well from my experience.
Compressors are noisy and use a lot of electricity. They also dump huge amounts of heat into a room and you have to have a way to get rid of the condensation they create.
You would be way better off getting a nice custom water cooling loop.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> That's awesome. I've been thinking along the same lines. I'm working on software for a company that make auto A/C parts recently and have been thinking about putting something together from those sort of parts. They are pretty small if nothing else. A/C case cooling makes a great deal of sense. Really, I was thinking it would be easy to adapt a water loop to be cooled with a compressor. Much like a water fountain, water cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It just doesn't work very well from my experience.
> Compressors are noisy and use a lot of electricity. They also dump huge amounts of heat into a room and you have to have a way to get rid of the condensation they create.
> You would be way better off getting a nice custom water cooling loop.


they exist google chiller ( in this case aquarium chiller )

also google phase change

they are noisy which is why they are mainly used for benching or the main pc is in another room / sound proofed.

i want to keep my cpu and chiller loops separate because of this fact i can put the chiller in another room and be done with it. but that will be another project for another time.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> vengance ramm is massive... makes hyper x beasts look tiny


I would say prove, im not bias and i dont go playing with many different ram stix but thats a big claim soooo


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It just doesn't work very well from my experience.
> Compressors are noisy and use a lot of electricity. They also dump huge amounts of heat into a room and you have to have a way to get rid of the condensation they create.
> You would be way better off getting a nice custom water cooling loop.


True somewhat ,but with my design condensate is not an issue ever. Noise level is lower than listening to the fans in my fiancees computer, and on occasion mine never that loud. Electricity uasge so far seems moderate, but really as an OCer complaining about electricity thats like a roofer complaining about heights. And the only part that you mention that can be a prob is the heat dump but so far it isnt bad. The temp is adjusable so I run it where the idle temps are like normal was before putting it in the cabinet. The setup will prevent it from getting to hot. Told you it works well.

On a side note, well less side but a concern, no one has asked a question about the setup in regards to thier concerns. Just spouting debates with no information in particular. I am more than happy to answer any questions or concerns, I learn alot that way. But keep in mind I spent months contemplating and researching to avoid the common issues You guys are smart, we all know it. But lets try to leave arrogance at the door and bring qualities worthy of an open forum. We are kindred bretheren in AMD.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> True somewhat ,but with my design condensate is not an issue ever. Noise level is lower than listening to the fans in my fiancees computer, and on occasion mine never that loud. Electricity uasge so far seems moderate, but really as an OCer complaining about electricity thats like a roofer complaining about heights. And the only part that you mention that can be a prob is the heat dump but so far it isnt bad. The temp is adjusable so I run it where the idle temps are like normal was before putting it in the cabinet. The setup will prevent it from getting to hot. Told you it works well.
> 
> On a side note, well less side but a concern, no one has asked a question about the setup in regards to thier concerns. Just spouting debates with no information in particular. I am more than happy to answer any questions or concerns, I learn alot that way. But keep in mind I spent months contemplating and researching to avoid the common issues You guys are smart, we all know it. *But lets try to leave arrogance at the door and bring qualities worthy of an open forum*. We are kindred bretheren in AMD.


this offends me

i bring REAL issues that happen with AC. the reasons i know this has nothing to do with the way YOU set it up. has to do with physics. i work on AC for a living and i know what problems plague acs. unless you managed to rewrite the laws of physics ALL acs use the refrigeration cycle. it does not matter if you use r22, water ( yes you can use h20 as a refrigerant ), ammonia, r134a, 404c........ any refrigerant. all suffer from the same issues. feel free not to listen. it would would not affect me in the least bit, but i did try to help

so tell me WHEN your coil freezes/fan goes bad/comp dies how will you know in time to make sure your pc is not dead ?

on a side note the freezer box is nothing new. been around for a long long time and people have been doing it for a long time with a pc

edited to take out what sounded snooty and changed it to what was meaning to say

what i am trying to say is to put a monitor in the unit just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> True somewhat ,but with my design condensate is not an issue ever. Noise level is lower than listening to the fans in my fiancees computer, and on occasion mine never that loud. Electricity uasge so far seems moderate, but really as an OCer complaining about electricity thats like a roofer complaining about heights. And the only part that you mention that can be a prob is the heat dump but so far it isnt bad. The temp is adjusable so I run it where the idle temps are like normal was before putting it in the cabinet. The setup will prevent it from getting to hot. Told you it works well.
> 
> On a side note, well less side but a concern, no one has asked a question about the setup in regards to thier concerns. Just spouting debates with no information in particular. I am more than happy to answer any questions or concerns, I learn alot that way. But keep in mind I spent months contemplating and researching to avoid the common issues You guys are smart, we all know it. But lets try to leave arrogance at the door and bring qualities worthy of an open forum. We are kindred bretheren in AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> this offends me
> 
> i bring REAL issues that happen with AC. the reasons i know this has nothing to do with the way YOU set it up. has to do with physics. i work on AC for a living and i know what problems plague acs. unless you managed to rewrite the laws of physics ALL acs use the refrigeration cycle. it does not matter if you use r22, water ( yes you can use h20 as a refrigerant ), ammonia, r134a, 404c........ any refrigerant. all suffer from the same issues. feel free not to listen. i really dont care if your pc dies or not ( it would suck but it would not affect me in the least bit ) but i did try to help
> 
> so tell me WHEN your coil freezes/fan goes bad/comp dies how will you know in time to make sure your pc is not dead ?
> 
> on a side note your freezer box is nothing new. been around for a long long time and people have been doing it for a long time with a pc
Click to expand...

I say that topic belongs in another thread. Please and thank you


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this offends me
> 
> i bring REAL issues that happen with AC. the reasons i know this has nothing to do with the way YOU set it up. has to do with physics. i work on AC for a living and i know what problems plague acs. unless you managed to rewrite the laws of physics ALL acs use the refrigeration cycle. it does not matter if you use r22, water ( yes you can use h20 as a refrigerant ), ammonia, r134a, 404c........ any refrigerant. all suffer from the same issues. feel free not to listen. i really dont care if your pc dies or not ( it would suck but it would not affect me in the least bit ) but i did try to help
> 
> so tell me WHEN your coil freezes/fan goes bad/comp dies how will you know in time to make sure your pc is not dead ?


And again no questions just assumptions ( expects the closing of the thread shortly ). You assume I don't work with refrigerant. And physics aside the setup I use diminishes the likelihood of freezing greatly, but again no question as to how I did that. So much for reading my post I guess. So sad...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say that topic belongs in another thread. Please and thank you


that is fine all i was doing was warning him to put a temp monitor in his sealed unit. as for me consider the topic closed.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say that topic belongs in another thread. Please and thank you


I apologize to you
Just wanted to share with fellow AMDers, prefer you guys over Intel.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I apologize to you
> Just wanted to share with fellow AMDers, prefer you guys over Intel.


Thats fine and all but fits as a new thread.

On another note this is kinda nifty
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-8350+Eight-Core


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thats fine and all but fits as a new thread.


Wasn't planning on saying much but a few guys were talking about dust so....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> With all this talk about dust it has been making me even more jazzed about my build. Seeing how it will be a while before I can even concider production possibilities, I will share with you what it is. Now if you have one of those eye candy pieces you prob wont like my setup much, although the final build woul;d have a window.
> 
> Anyway, after seeing everyone having issues OCing heat, issues meaning they wanted more and well who doesn't, I wondered why there wasnt an airconditioned case. Well there are, they are called server cases and they aren't cheap--> to the tune 1700 USD at minimum. Ok airconditioned case wasn't the only positive. With an enclosed case *NO DUST*. I was having to clean my case once a week, and I mean having to not OCD but having to. Another positive was the noise from a computer. My fiancees computer beside me was loud, in a case no more noise. Turn up that GPU fan wont matter, you can't hear it. With my H55 I dropped from 58C max load temps to 40C at 4.6ghz. Even benching/stability testing at 4.8/4.9 only got to 48C. So you see the results here. It works very well albeit fairly crude setup but not far from a final prodution piece. Oh and the possible issues that most people bring up with aircondition cases is the humidity and sweating: it is an enclosed case ( cabinet rather ) so the only moisture is what went in when you put your computer in, so no problem.
> 
> The dust aspect is my favorite part. No more dust, no more finding out that I should have cleaned it a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse the noise being limited too helps. The case makes some noise, the airconditioning, but it is far more tolerable than the computer fans, I have alot of them. ( I am a ******* so I will find a way to make it work, and in the case of fans- I'll use fans from anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Well just wanted to share with you guys my recent activity and success. Hopefully I will be able to sell/ put in production these babies.
> 
> Now on to another idea I had. A new Radiator design that may very well blow the traditional ones out of the water, so to speak.


Sorry to be negative but I get about the same results from an H-100 to be honest.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry to be negative but I get about the same results from an H-100 to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok so lets turn that around and say " imagine the results if I had an H100 instead of the H55". And your results to equal mine even with my lack luster radiator would require you be in a cold environment constantly and if you are then gratz, you definitely dont have to worry about heat. (and that is in no way doubting your claims, obviously you showed pics ) But my setup allows my the comfort of choice in temperature, and taking the concideration of ambient air out of the equation <-- at least I feel that is a positive. Really I am not understanding all the negativity here. I mean if I said something like my setup is way better than yours ( I am not saying it is, just a point here ) then I would understand. At that point I would deserve it. Up to this point I never said anyone was wrong, most of the time I stated their premise was correct but that I had taken that into concideration. Guess I should have known or expected it. My first time in this thread went down quite similar.

Anyway moving on... My radiator idea could quite possibly blow the H100 away if my theories are correct. Won't know till I build the prototype. But I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Red1776

Hey Guys,

Taking the Vish to # 21 on the FuturMark Hall of Fame

(This is with a mild OC on stock volts GPU wise) and @ 5.0GHz. I still have 5.1 and 5.2GHz to go.





http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1


----------



## FunkyPresident

Way to rep the red Red.


----------



## jayflores

goodjob red!


----------



## Vencenzo

Took the 4000rpm fan and put it on heatsink then used my other 4x120's to create a channel from front panel to back with 5 inch spaces between 120's. Gave me 11c playroom in prime loaded, coming for you ranger.

Although I think crossfire is gonna keep screwing up my combined score vs your 1x more powerful card.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok so lets turn that around and say " imagine the results if I had an H100 instead of the H55". And your results to equal mine even with my lack luster radiator would require you be in a cold environment constantly and if you are then gratz, you definitely dont have to worry about heat. (and that is in no way doubting your claims, obviously you showed pics ) But my setup allows my the comfort of choice in temperature, and taking the concideration of ambient air out of the equation <-- at least I feel that is a positive. Really I am not understanding all the negativity here. I mean if I said something like my setup is way better than yours ( I am not saying it is, just a point here ) then I would understand. At that point I would deserve it. Up to this point I never said anyone was wrong, most of the time I stated their premise was correct but that I had taken that into concideration. Guess I should have known or expected it. My first time in this thread went down quite similar.
> 
> Anyway moving on... My radiator idea could quite possibly blow the H100 away if my theories are correct. Won't know till I build the prototype. But I got my fingers crossed.


I felt I should jump in here, I know this might belong somewhere else, and certainly not trying to start anything up again, but I wanted to try to calm things down. I don't post on here a lot, but I keep up with this thread daily. Don't take the comments in this thread too seriously first of all. For one, some people just like to troll a bit, lol, but mostly, people on here just know this field very well, and when someone comes in trying to say they have done something that is completely new, or doesn't make any sense, well they want proof. It's not really that people don't believe you, but people come into these threads all the time talking a lot of crap and trying to convince people they have done things they haven't. In your case specifically, people aren't trying to be negative about it, generally people are trying to be helpful, but you are saying you have solved problems that plague every AC unit, without giving ANY details how you did it...do you see how that sounds a bit much? I'm not saying you haven't found ways around these problems, I don't know, I am by no means an expert in that field, but some people in this thread are experts, and you telling them, with no proof, or even explaining at all, that none of the problems that any other AC unit faces will be an issue with your setup... I just want you to see how it looks to other people.


----------



## gertruude

The way i see it is:

I always post a screenshot every time i claim something, so why shouldnt people do the same in return







its so easy to do too

I wouldnt dream of claiming something without backing it up, however big or small









This is my









I think most people do post screenshots, you just get the odd one who refuses to do it.....you have to think why would someone not want to post screenies..DO they have something to hide?

Most likely its yes lol.....we dont point the finger easily lol......they're watched first and we wait and see the patterns emerging haha

Listen to me the detective









there's a network of us behind this thread


----------



## cssorkinman

Great job red!
Well said Gertruude and Phantom.
Durq- the screenshots I posted were from tests done in a 68 F ambient environment.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great job red!
> Well said Gertruude and Phantom.
> Durq- the screenshots I posted were from tests done in a 68 F ambient environment.


Awesome red!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I am no longer using a amd proc. sorry guys :/ lol I went to a 3930K


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I am no longer using a amd proc. sorry guys :/ lol I went to a 3930K


No Bother.....








Hope ya enjoy the Otherside


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I am no longer using a amd proc. sorry guys :/ lol I went to a 3930K


Just dont come on here and bash on AMD etc.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just dont come on here and bash on AMD etc.


+1


----------



## Durquavian

Well I am just gonna chalk it up to foreign relations and communication break down. My point made plenty of times is NO ONE ASKED any questions they spoke as if they were right here with me and knew all about it. And still some assume I dont work in the refrigerant field. Really guys, step it up. I love a good debate, but it is hard to have one if your not gonna read the posts thoroughly.

I am more than happy to entertain concerns most of which I have concidered before, and I would like to get feed back, just in case I didnt think of something.


----------



## os2wiz

Rangerjr1, are you still having freeze issues with your 3DMark and pcmark tests, like me?? I downloaded and tested the Heaven benchmark. It went through the benchmark without a glitch. So I assume my graphics card is NOT the issue. Any ideas on how to pursue this. I do get some freezeups when accessing YouTube videos on the web. Not every video or every attempt. I appreciate any thought you may have on the issue. I do haver the latest non-beta Catalyst drivers v 13.4 installed. The taxi video bench in PC Mark is causing a freeze up. Never had happened in the past with my 6950 card. As a matter of fact the 3Dmark11 test never froze on the 6950, but it does on the 7950 when I do the physics test at the end.


----------



## Durquavian

Not positive but Ram could be at issue too. Heaven wont use as much as 3d.


----------



## Durquavian

*what i am trying to say is to put a monitor in the unit just in case something goes wrong.* Thank you. This is what I was looking for. Actually I had thought of that too. Unfortunately I haven't done computer programming in a while so I thought I might need some help on this , but wanted to have a program that monitored temps for a couple of purposes: One in the case of malfunction to prevent overheat and possibly another for actually running the compressor. At this moment only the fans run all the time. The compressor only runs when temps reach a set point.

Granted I said questions but sincere ideas are good as well. My fisrst post was so kind and positive ( I reread to make sure I didnt say something I didnt intend ). I just wish we all could try to show that same positive 5 yr old at christmas morning kind of feeling.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Yeah no one is trying to be negative about your idea, in fact I think its great you built something to try and solve so many problems and its doing so well! Its just that when you say things aren't an issue for your setup, you don't explain why, and that just leaves people wondering. For example, I am curious why a coil freezing up won't be an issue for your setup. What have you done to get around that?

Something else, about that temp monitor inside the case. You might want to look into an Arduino set up, those things are very easy to work with and program, and they can handle just about anything you can think of. You could set it up with multiple temperature sensors and have it control the fans and compressor depending on temps, and anything else you wanted to throw in. You could also make it sure the machine down if there was a failure and temps rose too high. You can get those for pretty cheap too, so it wouldn't cost a lot to set up. Just a thought.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Im thinking this is about the best im going to get not bad though I think its the top for my setup http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6562109

I added 2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835124027 one for the front and one for the back of my case My temps are looking a lot better now with more air..

and here is for the new 3dmark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/644737 Firestrike kicks my butt


----------



## Durquavian

I'm too embarressed to show my scores.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I'm too embarressed to show my scores.


do they not compare to mine?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Yeah no one is trying to be negative about your idea, in fact I think its great you built something to try and solve so many problems and its doing so well! Its just that when you say things aren't an issue for your setup, you don't explain why, and that just leaves people wondering. For example, I am curious why a coil freezing up won't be an issue for your setup. What have you done to get around that?
> 
> Something else, about that temp monitor inside the case. You might want to look into an Arduino set up, those things are very easy to work with and program, and they can handle just about anything you can think of. You could set it up with multiple temperature sensors and have it control the fans and compressor depending on temps, and anything else you wanted to throw in. You could also make it sure the machine down if there was a failure and temps rose too high. You can get those for pretty cheap too, so it wouldn't cost a lot to set up. Just a thought.


Thanks for the temp monitor thing. was gonna check speedfan ( i think that is what it is called ) couldnt remember if there was an option on it.

As Far as the freezing is concerned, finally someone asked how. Assumptions are never good for discussion. Basically freezing occurs from a number of different situations. First the air being circulated is being cooled to the point that little to no heat is being transfered, in other words the air is getting close to 0C. The moisture in the air being cold enough to start collecting and freezing on the coils. Humidity in my case is limited and therefore reduces the condensate issue chance. And I run the unit to maintain the temp about 82-5F or 29C for everyday activity. So far the compressor comes on about every 10 min or so during use and stays on for roughly 10-15sec. Also secondly... I have the air diverted to maintain inlet temp is not affected at all by outlet temp. Therefore it is guaranteed for more accurate temp control and reducing point one and the air temp coming in too low, keeping inlet temp at the max possible case temp. Thirdly DUST, yeah the dreaded dust issue. With the case being closed dust is not an issue and therefore air flow is always at maximum effiency. Filters never become clogged which happens to be the number cause of home airconditioner freezing ( excluding those that try to set the thermostat for 55F lol ). So you can see I did concider the issue and did my best to reduce the issues you guys have brought up. Granted there is always a chance still, but it is very low and not highly likely.

Hopefully This helps. I would have merrily discussed this earlier but... well no need for that monster.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do they not compare to mine?


UMMM Not even close. C&Q on so my CPU showed as 1.4ghz. lol physics was 7k I think. And my 7770 got 5k TOTAL was 4k. So simply put NO, not even in the same ballpark. I'm still 2 cities away gettin a ticket for a busted headlight.









Oh and my comp shows me with a 5450 driver so my score is invalid. win/win


----------



## Durquavian

RED your 3dmark score was higher than 21st when I looked just now. Came back here saw you used corsair ram was gonna ask you what you ran them at but you have dominator 2133. Mine is vengence 1600. Just lookin for more info on how to clock these.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> UMMM Not even close. C&Q on so my CPU showed as 1.4ghz. lol physics was 7k I think. And my 7770 got 5k TOTAL was 4k. So simply put NO, not even in the same ballpark. I'm still 2 cities away gettin a ticket for a busted headlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my comp shows me with a 5450 driver so my score is invalid. win/win


now imagine if I had the money to put my GPU's under water or if I had better I would then really be playing with the big dogs..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> RED your 3dmark score was higher than 21st when I looked just now. Came back here saw you used corsair ram was gonna ask you what you ran them at but you have dominator 2133. Mine is vengence 1600. Just lookin for more info on how to clock these.


Hi Dur,
I was running 16GB set of 1600 Corsair Vengeance CMZ8G3MA1600C9 @ 1900 9-10-10-27-CR1 successfully @ 1.63v It knocked about 4.5% off my WPrime 1024 score if memory serves......sorry about that one


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Thanks for the temp monitor thing. was gonna check speedfan ( i think that is what it is called ) couldnt remember if there was an option on it.
> 
> As Far as the freezing is concerned, finally someone asked how. Assumptions are never good for discussion. Basically freezing occurs from a number of different situations. First the air being circulated is being cooled to the point that little to no heat is being transfered, in other words the air is getting close to 0C. The moisture in the air being cold enough to start collecting and freezing on the coils. Humidity in my case is limited and therefore reduces the condensate issue chance. And I run the unit to maintain the temp about 82-5F or 29C for everyday activity. So far the compressor comes on about every 10 min or so during use and stays on for roughly 10-15sec. Also secondly... I have the air diverted to maintain inlet temp is not affected at all by outlet temp. Therefore it is guaranteed for more accurate temp control and reducing point one and the air temp coming in too low, keeping inlet temp at the max possible case temp. Thirdly DUST, yeah the dreaded dust issue. With the case being closed dust is not an issue and therefore air flow is always at maximum effiency. Filters never become clogged which happens to be the number cause of home airconditioner freezing ( excluding those that try to set the thermostat for 55F lol ). So you can see I did concider the issue and did my best to reduce the issues you guys have brought up. Granted there is always a chance still, but it is very low and not highly likely.
> 
> Hopefully This helps. I would have merrily discussed this earlier but... well no need for that monster.


_after your treatment of me earlier_ *i will NOT elaborate ANY further*. but simply put if you value your components this is doomed to fail the way you have it set up. at least now you can not say you were not warned.


----------



## madorax

Hello, I'm new here and like to join the club ^^

Last week I just upgrade my system to:
- FX-8320
- ASUS M5A97 R2.0
- Manli GTX 660
- Patriot Viper 3 2x4Gb 1866
- Xigmatek Tauro 500w (This is from my old rig using Trinity while i'm short on budget last year)

some basic question I'd like to ask:

- what is the stock Vcore & NB of 8320? because my ASUS using offset by default and the value always go up & down. I read the guide to overclocking (i'm not oc-ing yet) and it's say to use 1.35 in vcore and 1.25 on NB, is this the default stock?
- the chipsets in the middle between proc & PCIX slot feel very2 hot, different from the other chipsets near the SATA, is this normal? I even can't lay my finger about 10 second on that without hurting myself, even the proc is not that hot. but hwinfo or aida64 temp display is only around 35 'c on Motherboard, 40~42 'c on CPU (idle, around 55 'c if I'm using 100% CPU like prime95. yes i'm still use that stock cooler, I think the cooler is cool at first because of the pipe, turn out i'm wrong...~_~).
- what is the max temp that i have to maintain if I try to oc later after i buy some good cooler? usually its below 65 'c for the old Phenom, is vishera same with phenom?
- in hwinfo or aida64 temp info, what temp should i look? the CPU temp or the CPU#core1 ~ core8 temp?

since I'm new in vishera I need to know the basic first right?


----------



## Mega Man

welcome

- what is the stock Vcore & NB of 8320? because my ASUS using offset by default and the value always go up & down. I read the guide to overclocking (i'm not oc-ing yet) and it's say to use 1.35 in vcore and 1.25 on NB, is this the default stock?
vore is different on all chips goto bios and disable boost ( assuming you have UEFI change from ai overclock tuner to manual and disable turbo or boost or w.e and reboot look at the volts in bios
that is your stock vcore.

cpu/nb should be ~ 1.2 should be good .

- the chipsets in the middle between proc & PCIX slot feel very2 hot, different from the other chipsets near the SATA, is this normal? I even can't lay my finger about 10 second on that without hurting myself, even the proc is not that hot. but hwinfo or aida64 temp display is only around 35 'c on Motherboard, 40~42 'c on CPU (idle, around 55 'c if I'm using 100% CPU like prime95. yes i'm still use that stock cooler, I think the cooler is cool at first because of the pipe, turn out i'm wrong...~_~).

shouldnt be that bad but really depends on the mobo

- what is the max temp that i have to maintain if I try to oc later after i buy some good cooler? usually its below 65 'c for the old Phenom, is vishera same with phenom?
62c

- in hwinfo or aida64 temp info, what temp should i look? the CPU temp or the CPU#core1 ~ core8 temp?
depends cpu1-8 are all the same there are a few cpu temps package is the acctual cpu but it tends to be false when cpu is not loaded general idea is to look at your socket temp if package is below 40c and look at package temp if package is above 40c


----------



## madorax

@Mega Man

Thanks for the reply. I'll go check later for the vcore ^^

here's my SS of Aida64. which one is the real temp for my proc? it's stock with turbo disabled.


Spoiler: pic



http://s1225.photobucket.com/user/mbahdorax/media/Screenshot11.jpg.html



and why I can only choose up to 2400 for NB freq? isn't suppose to be 2600?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'll go check later for the vcore ^^
> 
> here's my SS of Aida64. which one is the real temp for my proc? it's stock with turbo disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/user/mbahdorax/media/Screenshot11.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> and why I can only choose up to 2400 for NB freq? isn't suppose to be 2600?


Stock settings are 2200 for NB and 2600 for HT.


----------



## FunkyPresident

I think as long as your NB is as high as your ram you okay.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I think as long as your NB is as high as your ram you okay.


I noticed a slight boost in physics when i bump mine to 26## but thats with fsb oc and tight timings


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I noticed a slight boost in physics when i bump mine to 26## but thats with fsb oc and tight timings


Ofc ull get a slight boost









I always prefer to hit 2600NB than 2200. I find for the increase everything is just zippier than normal and ofc the performance increase it brings to various benchmarks is well worth it too. I done both multi and fsb OC and its the same increase


----------



## Durquavian

OK dont laugh too hard ( hopefully the link works ) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6564334 Had to turn off power saving to get CPU to register at 4.6ghz not 1.4ghz.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Stock settings are 2200 for NB and 2600 for HT.


I know about that, but my mobo only have 2400, there's no 2600 option. and yes I already update BIOS to the latest. is this because i only use 970 chipsets & not the mighty 990?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'll go check later for the vcore ^^
> 
> here's my SS of Aida64. which one is the real temp for my proc? it's stock with turbo disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1225.photobucket.com/user/mbahdorax/media/Screenshot11.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> and why I can only choose up to 2400 for NB freq? isn't suppose to be 2600?


so according to that pic, which temp is the real cpu temp that i should pay attention?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Guys, i managed to stabalize my 2400 RAM. It turns out that CPUNB over 2500 and tRAS at anything under 31 makes me bsod and crash programs etc all the time.

Im now running at 10-12-10-32 2400.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys, i managed to stabalize my 2400 RAM. It turns out that CPUNB over 2500 and tRAS at anything under 31 makes me bsod and crash programs etc all the time.
> 
> Im now running at 10-12-10-32 2400.


nice congrats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> I know about that, but my mobo only have 2400, there's no 2600 option. and yes I already update BIOS to the latest. is this because i only use 970 chipsets & not the mighty 990?
> so according to that pic, which temp is the real cpu temp that i should pay attention?


has to do with which mobo you get some just dont run cpu/b @ 2600
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Thanks for the temp monitor thing. was gonna check speedfan ( i think that is what it is called ) couldnt remember if there was an option on it.
> 
> As Far as the freezing is concerned, finally someone asked how. Assumptions are never good for discussion. Basically freezing occurs from a number of different situations. First the air being circulated is being cooled to the point that little to no heat is being transfered, in other words the air is getting close to 0C. The moisture in the air being cold enough to start collecting and freezing on the coils. Humidity in my case is limited and therefore reduces the condensate issue chance. And I run the unit to maintain the temp about 82-5F or 29C for everyday activity. So far the compressor comes on about *every 10 min or so during use and stays on for roughly 10-15sec*. Also secondly... I have the air diverted to maintain inlet temp is not affected at all by outlet temp. Therefore it is guaranteed for more accurate temp control and reducing point one and the air temp coming in too low, keeping inlet temp at the max possible case temp. _Thirdly DUST, yeah the dreaded dust issue_. With the case being closed dust is not an issue and therefore air flow is always at maximum effiency. Filters never become clogged which happens to be the number cause of home airconditioner freezing ( excluding those that try to set the thermostat for 55F lol ). So you can see I did concider the issue and did my best to reduce the issues you guys have brought up. Granted there is always a chance still, but it is very low and not highly likely.
> 
> Hopefully This helps. I would have merrily discussed this earlier but... well no need for that monster.


ok durq you have since pmed me and *YOU called me arrogant again*.

i dont know everything.

simply put i dont.

i think you need to go and reread my posts because i have read from start to Finnish all of yours.
even if you perfectly sealed your box your moisture in it is way more then you think. even if it does not freeze you can still slug the compressor which strips oil and tears up your bearings.
that takes care of the underlined

as far as the bold any 1st year apprentice knows how bad short cycling is 10-15 seconds is not long enough and you WILL *burn out your compressor*. with out questions. very few compressors can take a beating like that LET ALONE a WINDOW AC simply put they are not designed for this it may even last a couple months or years but for the long term it will fail.

dust. there is no way unless you STERILIZE everything in your pc for you to get rid of dust. ever heard of dust mites? they populate in or out of a sealed environment.

if you ever call me arrogant again i just wont care because you are blocked.
Quote:


> So you can see I did concider the issue and did my best to reduce the issues you guys have brought up. Granted there is always a chance still, but it is very low and not highly likely.


the chance is far greater then you would like to believe again you have been warned


----------



## Mega Man

double post


----------



## Vencenzo

I been meaning to fill out the club form, but I can't seem to get a accurate memory reading. I've run multiple long duration blend an know my ram is stable and could probably go even higher. Mostly I see people using maxxmem on these forums... I've tried 2 versions and they give completely different results each time, secondly only one version was able to detect any of my hardware. Earlier I saw someone post opening chrome helped their score and I thought that was silly but I couldn't resist trying it and it gave me 5-10% higher scores with chrome open.

I took it a step further and tested it with my minecraft server up and populated, score went up more. So I tested it someone standing by a zombie spawner and it reduced my score drastically as did benching with litecoin mining 2xgpus. It would appear that programs reserving ram is raising my score while programs moving a lot obviously still lowers it. Or maybe I'm overanalyzing random recurring flukes.

Sisandra gives me the same 20.1gb/s @ 53ns each time and that seems too high where memaxx seems too low.

Spent a lot of time tweaking and testing my ram at this point - 8-9-9-24-7-5-7-7-14-300-33-1T with cpu/NB @ 2571

My old version of maxxmem = 10,000-13,000 copy, 9000-11,000 read, 4,000-6,500 write
maxxmem 1.99 = 13,500-16,000 copy, 12,000-14,000 copy, 8,000-8,400 write <- this version detects my timings except command rate.

Here's my best score with 12 chrome windows and 4 people on my minecraft server.


Leads me to think maxxmem is factoring my systems total ram vs how fast it can move the amount that's actually available to calculate score.
Or I could have a tinfoil hat on and hardware detection issue.

Update : Idea led to logical explanation for chrome = priority and core affinity. Score is lower and chrome trick doesn't work with maxxmem at high priority. This may have happend after I applied the win7 fx hotfix. Guess that means sisandra is probably right.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ....
> as far as the bold any 1st year apprentice knows how bad short cycling is 10-15 seconds is not long enough and you WILL *burn out your compressor*. with out questions. very few compressors can take a beating like that LET ALONE a WINDOW AC simply put they are not designed for this it may even last a couple months or years but for the long term it will fail.
> 
> ....


i can confirm this i was farmer cheesemaker (lot of things to cool down) and even "pro" compressors dont like too short cycles
fe with an objective of 18°c using short cycles (25sec aproximativly) i ve had 3 toasted compressors (1 year use each)....more long cycles with same material (1 minute minimum) and after 6 years the compressor is still ok...perhaps a bad luck serie but i dont think so

i ve stopped the activity and i ve think several times to convert some of the material in a PC freezer but tbh...it had eat too much energy and i m scared by ice, condensation, noise...+ i m not a pro









@Durq: i d be very interrested to see pictures of this if it work...can make me change my mind...who know


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys, i managed to stabalize my 2400 RAM. It turns out that CPUNB over 2500 and tRAS at anything under 31 makes me bsod and crash programs etc all the time.
> 
> Im now running at 10-12-10-32 2400.


gratz dude. I know how frustrating memory can be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i can confirm this i was farmer cheesemaker (lot of things to cool down) and even "pro" compressors dont like too short cycles
> fe with an objective of 18°c using short cycles (25sec aproximativly) i ve had 3 toasted compressors (1 year use each)....more long cycles with same material (1 minute minimum) and after 6 years the compressor is still ok...perhaps a bad luck serie but i dont think so
> 
> i ve stopped the activity and i ve think several times to convert some of the material in a PC freezer but tbh...it had eat too much energy and i m scared by ice, condensation, noise...+ i m not a pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Durq: i d be very interrested to see pictures of this if it work...can make me change my mind...who know


. Time for compressor was a guess but I am not in control of its cycles just temp. At any rate the adaptation of the unit is sound and it is running now for about one month. I keep a close eye on it. It is a prototype and it will probably be some time before it I am ready to produce or offer it for sale.
As far as pictures, not much to see and I prefer not letting everyone in on the idea, not a new idea but like I said it works very well.
Also note that this is a small system that is being cooled not chilled. Stress on components is intentional on my part to be low. I was more concerned about dust and noise, both of which are better with this system. Also trying to keep energy use down. I know this raises a few issues with some, but some refuse to show respect and open their minds to the chance that those issues have been considered and minimalized. Not directed to you fine sir.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Hello, I'm new here and like to join the club ^^
> 
> Last week I just upgrade my system to:
> - FX-8320
> - ASUS M5A97 R2.0
> - Manli GTX 660
> - Patriot Viper 3 2x4Gb 1866
> - Xigmatek Tauro 500w (This is from my old rig using Trinity while i'm short on budget last year)
> 
> some basic question I'd like to ask:
> 
> - what is the stock Vcore & NB of 8320? because my ASUS using offset by default and the value always go up & down. I read the guide to overclocking (i'm not oc-ing yet) and it's say to use 1.35 in vcore and 1.25 on NB, is this the default stock?
> - the chipsets in the middle between proc & PCIX slot feel very2 hot, different from the other chipsets near the SATA, is this normal? I even can't lay my finger about 10 second on that without hurting myself, even the proc is not that hot. but hwinfo or aida64 temp display is only around 35 'c on Motherboard, 40~42 'c on CPU (idle, around 55 'c if I'm using 100% CPU like prime95. yes i'm still use that stock cooler, I think the cooler is cool at first because of the pipe, turn out i'm wrong...~_~).
> - what is the max temp that i have to maintain if I try to oc later after i buy some good cooler? usually its below 65 'c for the old Phenom, is vishera same with phenom?
> - in hwinfo or aida64 temp info, what temp should i look? the CPU temp or the CPU#core1 ~ core8 temp?
> 
> since I'm new in vishera I need to know the basic first right?


Welcome, this is the exact same mobo and cpu I had previously to upgrading. I successfully ran it stable at 4.5ghz at 1.4vcore 1.2v cpu/nb. 2200mhz nb and 2400mhz HT, this board wont do 2600. Make sure to set your ram at 1.55v as its under volted on this motherboard.
I have ran a cpu @ 4.8 1.525v on this board under closed loop water but the temps were too high. I think due to weak north bridge that would be just so hot I couldnt lay a finger on it.

Later i upgraded to another 8350 and Asus Crosshair V formula-z. It was a huge upgrade..maybe down the road u can get that sweet mobo as well I highly recommend it.

You want to stay under 72c for the socket CPU temp and under 62c for the core temp. A lot of times you will run into an issue as to where your core temp is around 45 but your socket temp over 70. By putting a small fan blowing air onto the Northbridge you lower the socket temps by 10c.

Also if your case can fit 280mm rad get Corssair H110.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Welcome, this is the exact same mobo and cpu I had previously to upgrading. I successfully ran it stable at 4.5ghz at 1.4vcore 1.2v cpu/nb. 2200mhz nb and 2400mhz HT, this board wont do 2600. Make sure to set your ram at 1.55v as its under volted on this motherboard.
> I have ran a cpu @ 4.8 1.525v on this board under closed loop water but the temps were too high. I think due to weak north bridge that would be just so hot I couldnt lay a finger on it.
> 
> Later i upgraded to another 8350 and Asus Crosshair V formula-z. It was a huge upgrade..maybe down the road u can get that sweet mobo as well I highly recommend it.
> 
> *You want to stay under 72c for the socket CPU temp and under 62c for the core temp. A lot of times you will run into an issue as to where your core temp is around 45 but your socket temp over 70. By putting a small fan blowing air onto the Northbridge you lower the socket temps by 10*c.
> 
> Also if your case can fit 280mm rad get Corssair H110.


There is no official max temp for socket as far as i know








62C is the max to run 24/7 i really dont mind running this into the 70-80s for benchmarks

what issue is this core temp 45 but socket temp over 70c?

that sounds to me like there's a HS seating thats gone wrong....


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> There is no official max temp for socket as far as i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62C is the max to run 24/7 i really dont mind running this into the 70-80s for benchmarks
> 
> what issue is this core temp 45 but socket temp over 70c?
> 
> that sounds to me like there's a HS seating thats gone wrong....


that was under prime95...So its safe for me to run prime95 and keep socket temps around 70-80c?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> that was under prime95...So its safe for me to run prime95 and keep socket temps around 70-80c?


thats a pretty huge issue, id of checked the thermal paste and seating of a HS yes

Is Prime a benchmark?









Edit.....I meant 70-80 on the core temp for benchmarks not the socket temp


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats a pretty huge issue, id of checked the thermal paste and seating of a HS yes
> 
> Is Prime a benchmark?


No need for that that set up is gone, now i have v forumla-z and 8350 at stock due to sh***y power supply temps are not exceeding 35c core and 45c socket under prime. soo yeah hopefully soon will get a nice psu and run this beast at 5.0ghz


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats a pretty huge issue, id of checked the thermal paste and seating of a HS yes
> 
> Is Prime a benchmark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.....I meant 70-80 on the core temp for benchmarks not the socket temp


if your core temp is 80c then your socket must be in 90s LOL

edit:// sorry for a double post


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys, i managed to stabalize my 2400 RAM. It turns out that CPUNB over 2500 and tRAS at anything under 31 makes me bsod and crash programs etc all the time.
> 
> Im now running at 10-12-10-32 2400.


Nice, ram is pain to optimize. I'm happy with mine now too.
I'm surprised F3ers is using those 1866/9cas sticks for his current mhz and timings.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> if your core temp is 80c then your socket must be in 90s LOL
> 
> edit:// sorry for a double post


i think it was hitting 86c iirc though sometimes ive had core temps higher than my socket temps with some benchmarks

dont get me wrong i dont run it like that often but i like to push 8350 when i can







maybe once a month i run benchmarks see if i can squeeze a bit more out









im only keeping this til steamroller then i maybe give it to my son or ill do a suicide run


----------



## HALOwner97

http://valid.canardpc.com/2802407 @4.4 now


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Nice, ram is pain to optimize. I'm happy with mine now too.
> I'm surprised F3ers is using those 1866/9cas sticks for his current mhz and timings.


The funny thing about that is that I still can not seem to hit 2133 but then again I hadn't really tried. BTW last night i was reading as I was on break at work and came across something kinda funny which explains why my ram jumped 50 bucks since I bought them YES 200% markup

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-voltage-ddr3-overclocking,3491-3.html now mine are the 1866 @ cas 9 my goal is to get 2133 @ 8 but thats a long time coming I will have to OC FSB like crazy to hit it

Long story short I took the risk with crucial cause back in the day they were the shiz and ended up with a great pair. who knows maybe ill just work on 7 timings and see if I can get them that tight. 20.

Well crap.. not sure whats going on.. now only one DIMM is ready at a time in the same channel whats weirder is that its alternating which one it is.. hope i didn't toast something

Thank god it was a flas alarm aparently I moved my ram around and there was a little piece of dust womp womp


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The funny thing about that is that I still can not seem to hit 2133 but then again I hadn't really tried. BTW last night i was reading as I was on break at work and came across something kinda funny which explains why my ram jumped 50 bucks since I bought them YES 200% markup
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-voltage-ddr3-overclocking,3491-3.html now mine are the 1866 @ cas 9 my goal is to get 2133 @ 8 but thats a long time coming I will have to OC FSB like crazy to hit it
> 
> Long story short I took the risk with crucial cause back in the day they were the shiz and ended up with a great pair. who knows maybe ill just work on 7 timings and see if I can get them that tight. 20.


Crucial are still doing great i think lol
i got some ballistix tactical tracer [email protected] I'v overclocked em to 2133 but i scaled down to 1866 cause i lost my ram cooler







didnt want to chance it running 1.65v with no cooling


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Crucial are still doing great i think lol
> i got some ballistix tactical tracer [email protected] I'v overclocked em to 2133 but i scaled down to 1866 cause i lost my ram cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt want to chance it running 1.65v with no cooling


To be honest I was watching the temps im not really getting much heat off of these things.. then again I now I have one of the stock XSPC rad fans blowing right on it

HEY GUYSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Crucial are still doing great i think lol
> i got some ballistix tactical tracer [email protected] I'v overclocked em to 2133 but i scaled down to 1866 cause i lost my ram cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt want to chance it running 1.65v with no cooling


RAM heatsinks are from a bygone era, when you had to pump 3v through your RAM to hit good clocks. I think manufacturers only do it now because people will think it's cheap to not have them and to make sure they can hide their memory modules so they can be inconsistent with them.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys, i managed to stabalize my 2400 RAM. It turns out that CPUNB over 2500 and tRAS at anything under 31 makes me bsod and crash programs etc all the time.
> 
> Im now running at 10-12-10-32 2400.


I will try changing my ras up from 24 to 26 or 27. See if that stops my freezes with the Futuremark benches. I did a memtest86 boot run on my pair of Gskill 8GB dimms. I did 11 runs alll told. there were some errors only during the first run . I attribute that to the high ambient I had at the time in my solarium. The test took some 5 1/2 hours and began at 4pm when the solarium was about 83 degrees Farenheit . That was with ac on. So I am hoping upping ras delay on my timings will solve my problem.

Well It didn't work. So my rI don't believe is the issue. Still can't figure why my Futuremark benchmarks both 3D11 freezes on the physics test and why PC Mark 7 freezes at the beginning during the NYC taxi scene.
Is there some way to do a test on my video ram??? I did Heaven without problem. Is there a more rigorous test that will give me a definite answer what my issue is???


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> To be honest I was watching the temps im not really getting much heat off of these things.. then again I now I have one of the stock XSPC rad fans blowing right on it
> 
> HEY GUYSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







can you run it again and the same value?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> RAM heatsinks are from a bygone era, when you had to pump 3v through your RAM to hit good clocks. I think manufacturers only do it now because people will think it's cheap to not have them and to make sure they can hide their memory modules so they can be inconsistent with them.


So you are saying im fine to push or not lol sorry im a bit confused(which isnt hard to do for me)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you run it again and the same value?
> So you are saying im fine to push or not lol sorry im a bit confused(which isnt hard to do for me)












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wasnt asking for proof no lol....it was a genuine question, mine seems to yield different results so thats why i asked









& man your pics are tiny to see lol ud have to be a dwarf to get it to look big


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I wasnt asking for proof no lol....it was a genuine question, mine seems to yield different results so thats why i asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & man your pics are tiny to see lol ud have to be a dwarf to get it to look big


yeah just open it in a new tab im going on 24 hours of no sleep soooo i just don't care

I also wanted to show it as proof any way just cause thats great timings for 2133 lol


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I noticed a slight boost in physics when i bump mine to 26## but thats with fsb oc and tight timings[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ofc ull get a slight boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always prefer to hit 2600NB than 2200. I find for the increase everything is just zippier than normal and ofc the performance increase it brings to various benchmarks is well worth it too. I done both multi and fsb OC and its the same increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I might have to play with it. I'm basically working with to BIOS profiles right now. One is stock with my ram at 1600 and the other is 4.5 with the ram at 1866. I'll try bumping up my NB on the OC profile, to see if i gain in memcpy. I've been running two different profiles, because I feel ridiculous running OCd when I'm, for instance, playing soliatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah just open it in a new tab im going on 24 hours of no sleep soooo i just don't care
> 
> I also wanted to show it as proof any way just cause thats great timings for 2133 lol


only 24 hours? thats easy







try 4 days







now that is an eye opener









Yes you have great timings lol.....i only can do 9-9-9-27 at 2133


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Interesting. I might have to play with it. I'm basically working with to BIOS profiles right now. One is stock with my ram at 1600 and the other is 4.5 with the ram at 1866. I'll try bumping up my NB on the OC profile, to see if i gain in memcpy. I've been running two different profiles, because I feel ridiculous running OCd when I'm, for instance, playing soliatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I have 4 profiles now granted 2 are completely unstable but what the hey I have nine i think to play with.. im going to have to remember how to save these to sub theres a new bios out and im waiting for the determining factor don't want to start over again


----------



## FunkyPresident

Thanks. I saw pretty good increase in memcpy by upping the CP/NB.

CPU/NB 2200


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CP/NB 2400


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CP/NB 2600


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vencenzo

Just for funzies : Super power saving mode with the same ram timings.
Check out those min voltages.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Just for funzies : Super power saving mode with the same ram timings.
> Check out those min voltages.


check at that temp at stock







with those min voltages









Edit=does this sound arrogant? sorry if it does

i didnt mean to sound that way


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> check at that temp at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with those min voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit=does this sound arrogant? sorry if it does
> 
> i didnt mean to sound that way


Fan xpert custom, fans won't kick up till 45c.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> To be honest I was watching the temps im not really getting much heat off of these things.. then again I now I have one of the stock XSPC rad fans blowing right on it
> 
> HEY GUYSSSSS!!!!!


Very nice Fears







Great latency score , would be a good config for running super pi I would think








Got a ways to go to catch me though check out this score lol ;P









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I been meaning to fill out the club form,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> but I can't seem to get a accurate memory reading. I've run multiple long duration blend an know my ram is stable and could probably go even higher. Mostly I see people using maxxmem on these forums... I've tried 2 versions and they give completely different results each time, secondly only one version was able to detect any of my hardware. Earlier I saw someone post opening chrome helped their score and I thought that was silly but I couldn't resist trying it and it gave me 5-10% higher scores with chrome open.
> 
> I took it a step further and tested it with my minecraft server up and populated, score went up more. So I tested it someone standing by a zombie spawner and it reduced my score drastically as did benching with litecoin mining 2xgpus. It would appear that programs reserving ram is raising my score while programs moving a lot obviously still lowers it. Or maybe I'm overanalyzing random recurring flukes.
> 
> Sisandra gives me the same 20.1gb/s @ 53ns each time and that seems too high where memaxx seems too low.
> 
> Spent a lot of time tweaking and testing my ram at this point - 8-9-9-24-7-5-7-7-14-300-33-1T with cpu/NB @ 2571
> 
> My old version of maxxmem = 10,000-13,000 copy, 9000-11,000 read, 4,000-6,500 write
> maxxmem 1.99 = 13,500-16,000 copy, 12,000-14,000 copy, 8,000-8,400 write <- this version detects my timings except command rate.
> 
> Here's my best score with 12 chrome windows and 4 people on my minecraft server.
> 
> 
> Leads me to think maxxmem is factoring my systems total ram vs how fast it can move the amount that's actually available to calculate score.
> Or I could have a tinfoil hat on and hardware detection issue.
> 
> Update : Idea led to logical explanation for chrome = priority and core affinity. Score is lower and chrome trick doesn't work with maxxmem at high priority. This may have happend after I applied the win7 fx hotfix.
> 
> 
> Guess that means sisandra is probably right.


your right aida64 seems to give me the most consistent results i have heard of sisandra but i dont personally use it. for what ever reason maxxmem just is not correct it seems to only do 1 stick i find if i double its values it is near aida64
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I will try changing my ras up from 24 to 26 or 27. See if that stops my freezes with the Futuremark benches. I did a memtest86 boot run on my pair of Gskill 8GB dimms. I did 11 runs alll told. there were some errors only during the first run . I attribute that to the high ambient I had at the time in my solarium. The test took some 5 1/2 hours and began at 4pm when the solarium was about 83 degrees Farenheit . That was with ac on. So I am hoping upping ras delay on my timings will solve my problem.
> 
> Well It didn't work. So my rI don't believe is the issue. Still can't figure why my Futuremark benchmarks both 3D11 freezes on the physics test and why PC Mark 7 freezes at the beginning during the NYC taxi scene.
> Is there some way to do a test on my video ram??? I did Heaven without problem. Is there a more rigorous test that will give me a definite answer what my issue is???


also i have found that increasing my drampll to ~1/2 the volts really helped me with 4 dimms i have not had the time to prime it but i may do that today.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Just for funzies : Super power saving mode with the same ram timings.
> Check out those min voltages.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Ran at 1.284 for 10 min then dropped to 1.24 until that screenie. I tried 1.22V and got an error on core 8


----------



## os2wiz

Well guys I found the problem with my freezeups in Futuremark benchmarks. At 4.64 GHZ I used to be stable at 1.445 cpu voltage. Now I require 1.4625 volts to be stable enough for the benchmarks. Is my cpu degrading?? It is only 7 months old????


----------



## os2wiz

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Well guys I found the problem with my freezeup in Future mark benchmarks. At 4.64 GHZ I used to be stable at 1.445 cpu voltage. Now I require 1.4625 volts to be stable enough for the benchmarks. Is my cpu degrading?? It is only 7 months old????


I really wouldn't think so. My first 8350 has seen some pretty high voltages and shows no signs of degrading at all.
Is it possible that it is running hotter now , due to higher ambient temps - and in turn creating more resistance?


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## Mega Man

w0000t since changing vddr i am oso much more stable with 4 dimms @ 32gb~~ i did fail prime but i think my vcore was just too low . i got to test 6 XD which is 6 test farther then i used to !~

max temp so far 56c ... gpu still ~ 30 XD

edit past selftest 640k !~~ on next test test 3!~~~~~~~~~~ max temp so far 60c on cpu !~ somehow my gpus in the same loop 31c !~ ill never understand it haha.

but on the cool note. atm my cpu temp is 58.9c and socket is 60c. i would say i am doing something right to have them so close !~

edit !~


Spoiler: 30 min in just now starting to pass 8k !~





full size !~

32gb 2400 30 min !~.png 307k .png file




seriously getting excited now....... after so long i may have 32gb ( 4 dimms ) stable @ 2400 !~

if i can keep prime stable gonna go for avx [email protected]~

new edit failed @ 40 min.... probable cause too little vcore @!~

cpu has yet to break 60.5c how much more volts you guys think i can take ( socket has hit 61.0c)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really wouldn't think so. My first 8350 has seen some pretty high voltages and shows no signs of degrading at all.
> Is it possible that it is running hotter now , due to higher ambient temps - and in turn creating more resistance?


Sounds like your on the mark. The ambients are higher due to warmer weather and the computer being in a glass solarium. It does have an exhaust fan and 14,000 btu a/c, but in the height of the afternoon that is NOT enough to keep the ambient at normal room temp.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sounds like your on the mark. The ambients are higher due to warmer weather and the computer being in a glass solarium. It does have an exhaust fan and 14,000 btu a/c, but in the height of the afternoon that is NOT enough to keep the ambient at normal room temp.


It's remarkable how much temperature can effect stability with the phenom and FX chips. They love to be cool


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice Fears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great latency score , would be a good config for running super pi I would think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a ways to go to catch me though check out this score lol ;P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I dont think ill get that high but im only on 2 dimms and im sure price/speed mine is cheaper haha or was
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's remarkable how much temperature can effect stability with the phenom and FX chips. They love to be cool


Tell me about it.. I need to keep an eye on dust when I added the 2 fans I can a good share of dust on the inside of my rad

i don't know much were to post this besides a new thread but off chance someone here what is safe temp for ram?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I dont think ill get that high but im only on 2 dimms and im sure price/speed mine is cheaper haha or was
> Tell me about it.. I need to keep an eye on dust when I added the 2 fans I can a good share of dust on the inside of my rad
> 
> i don't know much were to post this besides a new thread but off chance someone here what is safe temp for ram?


you wont be able to get it to un unsafe temp

jedec state that chips must be able to take 1.975 before being permanently damaged.. ( dont have to work at those volts though )


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Welcome, this is the exact same mobo and cpu I had previously to upgrading. I successfully ran it stable at 4.5ghz at 1.4vcore 1.2v cpu/nb. 2200mhz nb and 2400mhz HT, this board wont do 2600. Make sure to set your ram at 1.55v as its under volted on this motherboard.
> I have ran a cpu @ 4.8 1.525v on this board under closed loop water but the temps were too high. I think due to weak north bridge that would be just so hot I couldnt lay a finger on it.
> 
> Later i upgraded to another 8350 and Asus Crosshair V formula-z. It was a huge upgrade..maybe down the road u can get that sweet mobo as well I highly recommend it.
> 
> You want to stay under 72c for the socket CPU temp and under 62c for the core temp. A lot of times you will run into an issue as to where your core temp is around 45 but your socket temp over 70. By putting a small fan blowing air onto the Northbridge you lower the socket temps by 10c.
> 
> Also if your case can fit 280mm rad get Corssair H110.


wow... thanks p2mob, your info about ram undervoltage really a news to me. i'll make sure to follow your advice, since i'm only running my RAM @ 1600 all auto right now. btw, is that correct that the default vcore for these board is 1.380? i follow mega man instruction to disabled turbo core and restart to see the default vcore in bios, and that's what display in there. but i currently set it to 1.4000 because in windows if i set manual to 1.380 it's always read to 1.356, so if i set to 1.4000 it will read as 1.380.

another question, why the vcore & core speed in cpu-z always fluctuation? although i already turn off everything like turbo, cool & quiet, C1E, SVM, Core C6 State. it fluctuate only for small amount, like 1.320, 1.356, 1.368, and back to 1.380 back and forth. the core clock only fluctuate in even smaller scale like 3511.66, 3511.73. 3511.83 and so on. is this considering normal?

and.. what tools can i use in windows to check the ram voltage? i didn't see it on aida64 or hwinfo?

** ah my bad... it's there in aida64 in DIMM ^^

it says 1.456, and fluctuate but never touch 1.500. seems you are right about undervoltage.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> wow... thanks p2mob, your info about ram undervoltage really a news to me. i'll make sure to follow your advice, since i'm only running my RAM @ 1600 all auto right now. btw, is that correct that the default vcore for these board is 1.380? i follow mega man instruction to disabled turbo core and restart to see the default vcore in bios, and that's what display in there. but i currently set it to 1.4000 because in windows if i set manual to 1.380 it's always read to 1.356, so if i set to 1.4000 it will read as 1.380.
> 
> another question, why the vcore & core speed in cpu-z always fluctuation? although i already turn off everything like turbo, cool & quiet, C1E, SVM, Core C6 State. it fluctuate only for small amount, like 1.320, 1.356, 1.368, and back to 1.380 back and forth. the core clock only fluctuate in even smaller scale like 3511.66, 3511.73. 3511.83 and so on. is this considering normal?
> 
> and.. what tools can i use in windows to check the ram voltage? i didn't see it on aida64 or hwinfo?
> 
> ** ah my bad... it's there in aida64 in DIMM ^^
> 
> it says 1.456, and fluctuate but never touch 1.500. seems you are right about undervoltage.


that is called vdrop. it is normal and what llc is for ( some giga boards dont have llc. )

if it fluctates by that small of amount i would not worry about it that would be your fsb and a small flux is normal i do believe. also it could be just margin of error .

some flux in volts is also normal. as long as it is not huge swings you should be ok


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> 4.9 seems like a lot on air, but I've heard good things about Noctua coolers. Myself, I'm really paranoid about it. I'm using this machine for production and I haven't taken it over 4.5 for fear of being down a workstation. I can see that I'm going to need to put another machine together soon, so I can push one to it's limits. OCing is turning out to be fun! I've built systems for many years, but I'm new to this. Does your board have anything like HPC? From what I understand, it keeps the CPU from throttling under load. That could be good or bad in my estimation. If temperatures are in the proper range, it would make sense to have it on, as not to loose performance. If temperatures are high, it could cause overheating problems.


I've basically got the best case fans ( that wouldn't deafen me) and consumer heatsink on the market, so I can push the CPU to its' limits on air. With exceptional air cooling like mine you could get to 5 Ghz, maybe a bit more, DEPENDING on whether you get the right CPU, ie the silicon lottery. The FX-8350 can go up to 4.8 without any voltage change. After that is when the wall starts, and it can be pretty steep. I've basically given up on trying to roll the dice past 4.9 and seeing if I can find a tiny island of stability. This is already the best and fastest CPU I've ever owned, so I really don't have much need for more power, even if it would be nice to have. Besides, I don't have my 1440p screen yet so I can't push it with gaming much more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I've heard the 250s are gigantic. I bet your glad to be rid of it. I was considering a 580, because Fermi based chips have great CUDA performance, but I bought this 670 instead. It is an OEM model and was a great deal. I don't think I can overclock it with Linux, but it handles everything very well at stock. I only wish it would render animation, using CUDA, a little faster. I'll probably get a Titan soon. It has the same chip as the NVIDIA K20 compute cards, but cost more than $1000 less.


The 250 was an average size card from what I remember. A roommate gave it to me to use, I replaced that with this when I got the new one. It was sort of dying at the time too, lol. And back in its' box it went.









I can't find any good reason to buy a new video card yet; I'll be buying the new speakers and RAM this and next month; and after that I'll be saving the rest of the year to buy an Ivy Bridge E and Rampage 4 Extreme at the NCIX Boxing Day sale. I don't have the 1440p monitor I want yet, and with those other parts on the list, I can't justify throwing money at a card I'd be disapponted in later. If I didn't have other stuff on the wanted list I might buy a Titan, but I would want 3 for triple-screen, and unless I did something to improve my income, the moon would fly off into space before I could afford 3 $700 monitors and 3 $1100 video cards. XD I'll focus on getting a better chip and board, new speakers and RAM, then after I turn my attention to some other spending, new monitor and maybe new video card. Unless I get my tax refund this year, by then it'll be a year from now. Sigh.

I'M NOT ADDICTED, I SWEAR I CAN QUIT ANY TIME!









Just remembered after I clicked the submit button; last night my PC shut off again; maybe it still has some dust in the PSU. How would people suggest cleaning it out without opening it and voiding the warranty? Compressed air canister aimed through the top fan, with the fan held in place? Or from the back side?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Just remembered after I clicked the submit button; last night my PC shut off again; maybe it still has some dust in the PSU. How would people suggest cleaning it out without opening it and voiding the warranty? Compressed air canister aimed through the top fan, with the fan held in place? Or from the back side?


hoover or you guys call it a vacuum, small paint brush and lots of blowing!

as ever be careful and do it at ya own will, i done this on an old psu where there was huge amounts of dust, worked great!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I dont think ill get that high but im only on 2 dimms and im sure price/speed mine is cheaper haha or was
> Tell me about it.. I need to keep an eye on dust when I added the 2 fans I can a good share of dust on the inside of my rad
> 
> i don't know much were to post this besides a new thread but off chance someone here what is safe temp for ram?


I was teasing you a bit. That Maxx mem score (23.8Gb\s) has to be bugged ( unintentionallly), it would be a world record if it weren't.









You've done very well getting the most from the ram you have, awesome job man!

I have some older OCZ DDR3 that is rated at 7-7-7-21 @ 1800 mhz 1.95 Volts -EVP. I would love to try it with the CHV-Z/8350 setup sometime , but I wonder if the high voltage it requires would be hard on the IMC or other system components? Anyone have an opinion on that?
I have gotten it to run 6-6-6-18 @ 1500 mhz with a Thuban on a 790FX GD-70, curious how much further a Vish could take it.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys,

I've come upon a solution that seems to be useful for day to day use / gaming if you're not using the PC for rendering or something like that, in which case if would most likely not benefit the speed boost due to throttling.

I'm using AOD overclock profiles with the following settings:
Speed 4 GHz / Turbo1 4.5 GHz / Turbo2 4.8 GHz. Voltages are 1.325 / 1.4 / 1.435

Under full load the CPU would not be stable at 4.8 and 1.435v, but since it's the turbo state used when not all cores are used, it seems to be stable and temps don't go above 55 under full load on my modest air cooler.

So I get 4.8 on lightly threaded workloads, 4.5 on multithreaded as long as it stays in the designed TDP and then 4 GHz when under extreme load. I've tested with normal use and AOD stress test for the 4.8 turbo, since IBT and Prime will not ramp up to turbo speeds due to the heavy load. I may try prime with just one or two workers running and binding their afinity to a single core each, that may also be relevant.

There's nothing extreme in this, but if you're limited by the cooler as I am, it may be a good compromise to get the most out of your CPU..


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran at 1.284 for 10 min then dropped to 1.24 until that screenie. I tried 1.22V and got an error on core 8


We must have similar chips core 8 failed on me @ 1.22 also that's why I stopped there.
On a side note :

I think I'm going to start my oc over from here without using auto llc on cpu/nb.
I was able to do 4.9 at 1.45 max load vcore on my old profile, but my cpunb was reaching 1.31.
IBT was within thermal at 56c max small ft for 2 hours was only 51c and then 1024k blend kept putting me @ 61c core.

I'm now using this heatsink http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186059
with a 4k rpm 120mm fan on it and 4x 2k+ 120's in a channel spaced every 5 inches from under my dvd drive all the way to the back of my case.

I think i should at least be able to get 5.0 within thermal if reasonable cpu/nb voltage.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> hoover or you guys call it a vacuum, small paint brush and lots of blowing!
> 
> as ever be careful and do it at ya own will, i done this on an old psu where there was huge amounts of dust, worked great!


vaccum lol come on man this is america its called a maid







or most likely its Nanny









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was teasing you a bit. That Maxx mem score (23.8Gb\s) has to be bugged ( unintentionallly), it would be a world record if it weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You've done very well getting the most from the ram you have, awesome job man!
> I have some older OCZ DDR3 that is rated at 7-7-7-21 @ 1800 mhz 1.95 Volts -EVP. I would love to try it with the CHV-Z/8350 setup sometime , but I wonder if the high voltage it requires would be hard on the IMC or other system components? Anyone have an opinion on that?
> I have gotten it to run 6-6-6-18 @ 1500 mhz with a Thuban on a 790FX GD-70, curious how much further a Vish could take it.


Doesn't it feel great to tease people lol though with myself people take me the wrong way and i end up in the crapper








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've come upon a solution that seems to be useful for day to day use / gaming if you're not using the PC for rendering or something like that, in which case if would most likely not benefit the speed boost due to throttling.
> 
> I'm using AOD overclock profiles with the following settings:
> Speed 4 GHz / Turbo1 4.5 GHz / Turbo2 4.8 GHz. Voltages are 1.325 / 1.4 / 1.435
> 
> Under full load the CPU would not be stable at 4.8 and 1.435v, but since it's the turbo state used when not all cores are used, it seems to be stable and temps don't go above 55 under full load on my modest air cooler.
> 
> So I get 4.8 on lightly threaded workloads, 4.5 on multithreaded as long as it stays in the designed TDP and then 4 GHz when under extreme load. I've tested with normal use and AOD stress test for the 4.8 turbo, since IBT and Prime will not ramp up to turbo speeds due to the heavy load. I may try prime with just one or two workers running and binding their afinity to a single core each, that may also be relevant.
> 
> There's nothing extreme in this, but if you're limited by the cooler as I am, it may be a good compromise to get the most out of your CPU..


If it works it works nothing more you can do......is my philosophy


----------



## Vencenzo

Imo gertuude it's better to get advice even if they seem call me a noob in process than receive no helpful comparisons at all








Everyone has different skill levels on these types of forums, so it's hard not to sound condescending sometimes.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Imo gertuude it's better to get advice even if they seem call me a noob in process than receive no helpful comparisons at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has different skill levels on these types of forums, so it's hard not to sound condescending sometimes.


I suppose u r right lol, though id never call anyone a noob on here, though i might if i knew them


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was teasing you a bit. That Maxx mem score (23.8Gb\s) has to be bugged ( unintentionallly), it would be a world record if it weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done very well getting the most from the ram you have, awesome job man!
> 
> I have some older OCZ DDR3 that is rated at 7-7-7-21 @ 1800 mhz 1.95 Volts -EVP. I would love to try it with the CHV-Z/8350 setup sometime , but I wonder if the high voltage it requires would be hard on the IMC or other system components? Anyone have an opinion on that?
> I have gotten it to run 6-6-6-18 @ 1500 mhz with a Thuban on a 790FX GD-70, curious how much further a Vish could take it.


my thing is that I feel like I can do better on this ram at these timings TBH all I did was up the FSB drop my CPU multi and shot 1.65v at the dram and boom and its stable...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> my thing is that I feel like I can do better on this ram at these timings TBH all I did was up the FSB drop my CPU multi and shot 1.65v at the dram and boom and its stable...


You've got some really good stix there, go man go!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You've got some really good stix there, go man go!


Is it as safe overclocking ram so much as it is doing a cpu? if u stay within boundaries lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> my thing is that I feel like I can do better on this ram at these timings TBH all I did was up the FSB drop my CPU multi and shot 1.65v at the dram and boom and its stable...


so u find a fsb oc much better than a multi for overclocking ram?


----------



## Vencenzo

Gah my problem with 5.0 is sraight up core 8 not liking to pass prime blend 1024 without crazy NB voltage.
IBT is fine, small ft is fine, large ft is fine.

I can do 4.89 @ 1.35vcore and 1.25cpu/NB and pass everything but blend on core 8, to pass it I need to go 1.42 vcore and 1.31 cpu/nb.

Any tips?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Gah my problem with 5.0 is sraight up core 8 not liking to pass prime blend 1024 without crazy NB voltage.
> IBT is fine, small ft is fine, large ft is fine.
> 
> I can do 4.89 @ 1.35vcore and 1.25cpu/NB and pass everything but blend on core 8, to pass it I need to go 1.42 vcore and 1.31 cpu/nb.
> 
> Any tips?


what vcore for 5 full load? what ya mean crazy NB lol u dont need to touch nb volts

sorry u didnt make this clear








dont use IBT man honestly its not worth the hassle


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is it as safe overclocking ram so much as it is doing a cpu? if u stay within boundaries lol
> so u find a fsb oc much better than a multi for overclocking ram?


yeah because I can do inch by inch instead of jump a whole bunch


----------



## Ghost12

I have got a terrible itch to suicide run the wife`s cpu lol (fx4170) i played with the oc this morning and have it [email protected] with only 1.47 under prime load. Wonder how high could go under my water in my board, i need to buy her a piledriver in case i break it first


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what vcore for 5 full load? what ya mean crazy NB lol u dont need to touch nb volts
> 
> sorry u didnt make this clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont use IBT man honestly its not worth the hassle


Meant cpu/nb.
Atm I'm stuck at 4.89 because core 8 won't pass blend without needing .1v more than the other cores and that puts me at thermal limit.
If not simply for core 8 failing prime blend getting to 5.0 should be np.

Why exactly would it pass small ft and large ft with .1v less volts. Ram timings?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Meant cpu/nb.
> Atm I'm stuck at 4.89 because core 8 won't pass blend without needing .1v more than the other cores and that puts me at thermal limit.
> If not simply for core 8 failing prime blend getting to 5.0 should be np.


well for your 4890mhz 1.35 and 1.42 is loooooooooow









this is where your problem lies i think............id try at least 1.48 and work down

i worked down as i found it easier to hit what i wanted









if u want to hit 5ghz start at 1.55vcore and work down.....IBT AVX(the one with90+gflops) is a pain in ze rear end.....i found i had to hit 1.58 for that and prime i was stable around 1.54









also your 1.3 for cpu/nb is a little low try around 1.35

what other settings u got?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have got a terrible itch to suicide run the wife`s cpu lol (fx4170) i played with the oc this morning and have it [email protected] with only 1.47 under prime load. Wonder how high could go under my water in my board, i need to buy her a piledriver in case i break it first


lol i was just going to say do ya need a bed for a few days
good luck lol

then i read post fully


----------



## Vencenzo

I had 6 chips to pick from and this one was a bit lower v than the rest.

I put it back down to 4.67 stable settings. My 3 stable profiles are :
Multi oc -
4.6 cpu
1.32 core LLC High
1.23 cpu/nb LLC auto
VDDA 2.55

FSB oc -
4.67
1.385 core LLC high
1.25-1.29 cpu/nb LLC auto
VDDA 2.55
Ram 1T

FSB oc -
4.67
1.356 core LLC ultra high
1.25 cpu/nb LLC high
VDDA 2.5
Ram 2T

^^ with that one bumping to 1.385 gets everything stable at 4.89 except core 8 in blend.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had 6 chips to pick from and this one was a bit lower v than the rest.
> 
> I put it back down to 4.67 stable settings. My 3 stable profiles are :
> Multi oc -
> 4.6 cpu
> 1.32 core LLC High
> 1.23 cpu/nb LLC auto
> VDDA 2.55
> 
> FSB oc -
> 4.67
> 1.385 core LLC high
> 1.25-1.29 cpu/nb LLC auto
> VDDA 2.55
> Ram 1T
> 
> FSB oc -
> 4.67
> 1.356 core LLC ultra high
> 1.25 cpu/nb LLC high
> VDDA 2.5
> Ram 2T
> 
> ^^ with that one bumping to 1.385 gets everything stable at 4.89 except core 8 in blend
> 
> 
> .


aye i see where u are coming from. 4.89 is near to 4.9 lol so your vcore at that clock is pretty low so this is why u have core 8 failing i'd guess, theres just not enough juice to keep it stable.

Also may i ask u arent trying 5ghz on that air cooler are you? update sig


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye i see where u are coming from. 4.89 is near to 4.9 lol so your vcore at that clock is pretty low so this is why u have core 8 failing i'd guess, theres just not enough juice to keep it stable.
> 
> Also may i ask u arent trying 5ghz on that air cooler are you? update sig


Indeed I am lol...
Was going to try the downclock NB method if needed to compare.
I will shut off tests and revert to lower profile if I see temps approaching 61c

Just wondering if blend is sucking soo much more juice than the other tests cause of cpu/nb or ram speeds.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

So this ram at (1.65v under load ) @ 2166Mhz: cas 8
Copy 17868
Read 15348
Write 9267
Latency 45.3ns


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I can try to knock down a few more sub timiing but I think this is all I can do unless I push more volts.. I have never gone past 1.65v so not sure if I want to keep going FSB is now at 270

or loosen the timings


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So this ram at (1.65v under load ) @ 2166Mhz: cas 8
> Copy 17868
> Read 15348
> Write 9267
> Latency 45.3ns
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try to knock down a few more sub timiing but I think this is all I can do unless I push more volts.. I have never gone past 1.65v so not sure if I want to keep going FSB is now at 270
> 
> or loosen the timings


That's a pretty good score, especially the latency. You should try the 4ghz super pi efficiency challenge in the benchmark forums here. I think you would score quite well with that setup


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Indeed I am lol...
> Was going to try the downclock NB method if needed to compare.
> I will shut off tests and revert if to lower profile if I see temps approaching 61c
> 
> Just wondering if blend is sucking soo much more juice than the other tests cause of cpu/nb or ram speeds.


if your temps are high at 4.8 then this is another reason for the core failing lol, temps and not enough juice

i used to get this all the time as i was like you and didnt want to put the juice through the cpu as i was on air

i dont get core failing now as im on custom loop so it wasn't a cpu fault


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a pretty good score, especially the latency. You should try the 4ghz super pi efficiency challenge in the benchmark forums here. I think you would score quite well with that setup


Ill do that in a bit.. I have to drop my multi and voltages down haha

Woot 18m 12.578s for 32M super pi on my current setup


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill do that in a bit.. I have to drop my multi and voltages down haha
> 
> Woot 18m 12.578s for 32M super pi on my current setup


Very nice! That's good enough for 8th place on the bot, you should submit that and score some points for good ole OCN!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Meant cpu/nb.
> Atm I'm stuck at 4.89 because core 8 won't pass blend without needing .1v more than the other cores and that puts me at thermal limit.
> If not simply for core 8 failing prime blend getting to 5.0 should be np.
> 
> Why exactly would it pass small ft and large ft with .1v less volts. Ram timings?


. I'd say ram. That was my issue as well on prime.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice! That's good enough for 8th place on the bot, you should submit that and score some points for good ole OCN!


Poo it keeps erroring out when i try to submit


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Poo it keeps erroring out when i try to submit


I would say:

poo why did u have to post a benchmark?????

Now i gotta try and beat it, ya bugger









POO

first run 18m 20secs lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would say:
> 
> poo why did u have to post a benchmark?????
> 
> Now i gotta try and beat it, ya bugger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POO
> 
> first run 18m 20secs lol


My best run is 18m 1.984s









woot 6th http://hwbot.org/submission/2380964_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_18min_1sec_984ms?recalculate=true


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would say:
> 
> poo why did u have to post a benchmark?????
> 
> Now i gotta try and beat it, ya bugger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POO
> 
> first run 18m 20secs lol


Mine would prob be about 30min


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would say:
> 
> poo why did u have to post a benchmark?????
> 
> Now i gotta try and beat it, ya bugger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POO
> 
> first run 18m 20secs lol


Mine would prob be about 30min


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> My best run is 18m 1.984s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot 6th http://hwbot.org/submission/2380964_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_18min_1sec_984ms?recalculate=true


nice man

i think i pushed too hard lol took me ages to get to windows again hehe

got it wrong last it finished 18 20 but a little extra took it to 19 02


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I can't find any good reason to buy a new video card yet; I'll be buying the new speakers and RAM this and next month; and after that I'll be saving the rest of the year to buy an Ivy Bridge E and Rampage 4 Extreme at the NCIX Boxing Day sale. I don't have the 1440p monitor I want yet, and with those other parts on the list, I can't justify throwing money at a card I'd be disapponted in later. If I didn't have other stuff on the wanted list I might buy a Titan, but I would want 3 for triple-screen, and unless I did something to improve my income, the moon would fly off into space before I could afford 3 $700 monitors and 3 $1100 video cards. XD I'll focus on getting a better chip and board, new speakers and RAM, then after I turn my attention to some other spending, new monitor and maybe new video card. Unless I get my tax refund this year, by then it'll be a year from now. Sigh.
> I'M NOT ADDICTED, I SWEAR I CAN QUIT ANY TIME!


SMH. I know, right? My friend Jackson calls it "The Sickness". No matter how fast of a system one builds or how fast it seems at first, it always seems slow eventually and the craving to update is great. I know I've already spent way too much on this machine, which I consider a mid-range system. I ordered a custom keyboard from WASD a couple days ago to match the machine and Ubuntu Studio. I know I don't need it







Yeah. I have a problem. Still, when I consider that I used to spend way more on expensive alcohol and such, I don't feel so bad about it









In spite of my tendency toward AMD builds, I've been considering an Intel build as well. This duel Xenon board from EVGA really peaked my interest http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6792254&CatId=4068. I'll at least wait to see what Steamroller is all about, before I do anything. Either way more power is always needed!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Great ambient temps in Ohio today I might go for a higher clock (after I get some work done)!

Also, I switched from gkrellm to conky for monitoring. I'm not sure if it's available for Windows, but amazingly configurable, as long as your willing to edit a text file. If can be made to watch almost anything. See Below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> My best run is 18m 1.984s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot 6th http://hwbot.org/submission/2380964_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_18min_1sec_984ms?recalculate=true


Here's my best lol, getting stable with ram was a pain in the butt







ill try tomorrow again see if i can squeeze those last seconds down










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's remarkable how much temperature can effect stability with the phenom and FX chips. They love to be cool


Waiting for the Swiftech H320 to be released. I will replace my H100 as soon as it is available. I am not getting sufficient cooling.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's remarkable how much temperature can effect stability with the phenom and FX chips. They love to be cool


Waiting for the Swiftech H320 to be released. I will replace my H100 as soon as it is available. I am not getting sufficient cooling.


----------



## Vencenzo

So I ordered another 8350 rigs parts and sent it to a friend... He wants me to assemble it then instruct a 4.6 oc over the phone.
He has no building or bios experience. The mobo is a asrock9 so I'm going to try a remote oc with axtu and create a profile for ocdna to load into bios lolz.
Hes gonna buy me a watercooling unit if it all works out. Such a bad idea, but it'll be fun. I dunno how logmein is gonna handle prime95.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I was expecting far worse. Saw your scores so I was expecting 30 min. Wierd though didnt seem very intense on the CPU only used about 4 cores and 25% avg across all.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 
> Ok I was expecting far worse. Saw your scores so I was expecting 30 min. Wierd though didnt seem very intense on the CPU only used about 4 cores and 25% avg across all.


It's a single threaded benchmark


----------



## Noctizzle

Well i just bought the FX8350







and picked up a nice Biostar 990FX from the forum here.

Can't wait to try Overclock this beast.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> Well i just bought the FX8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and picked up a nice Biostar 990FX from the forum here.
> 
> Can't wait to try Overclock this beast.


Welcome what mobo and what cooling are you going to be using?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Welcome what mobo and what cooling are you going to be using?


lol he said the mobo biostar 990fx.

and he has the coolermaster V6. so thats my guess. and enjoy the 8350


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol he said the mobo biostar 990fx.
> 
> and he has the coolermaster V6. so thats my guess. and enjoy the 8350


guess im just used to other companies having multiple boards with 990fx ...


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol he said the mobo biostar 990fx.
> 
> and F3ers has the coolermaster V6. so thats my guess. and enjoy the 8350


Well I don't know how the Biostar boards are, but with a middle-ish heatsink (good) like that, they'd almost have to work to get it below 4.8 Ghz.

In retrospect, it's amazing how easy this chip is to overclock, and how well it holds off on adding too much heat or needing much more voltage till about at least 7-800 Mhz upwards, if you have at least decent cooling.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Well I don't know how the Biostar boards are, but with a middle-ish heatsink (good) like that, they'd almost have to work to get it below 4.8 Ghz.
> 
> In retrospect, it's amazing how easy this chip is to overclock, and how well it holds off on adding too much heat or needing much more voltage till about at least 7-800 Mhz upwards, if you have at least decent cooling.


I agree.. but that 4.8-4.9 area thats when things start to cook


----------



## d1nky

huh you edited my quote, i was like wth did i write that and then kept checking who has the cooler!!!

yea my aegir with two fans seems to work well..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I agree.. but that 4.8-4.9 area thats when things start to cook


wont see that much on that mobo lol

4.5ghz at most


----------



## d1nky

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=560#cpu

is that the one?

i cant find phase info.... i take it it uses digi vrms and not analog


----------



## Noctizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol he said the mobo biostar 990fx.
> 
> and he has the coolermaster V6. so thats my guess. and enjoy the 8350


I bought The following. HX850 New from the Sales section, the biostar 990 FXE from the sales section, a Corsair H70+2pwm fans (v6 retiring) and the FX8350









Also incoming is a storm scout II advanced and a kingston HyperX 240gb SSD.

the biostar uses analog VRMs up to 300watts i think. but for 50 quid, it was a steal.

Phase is 4+1 " ithink"

I have seen stable 4.8's on this board.


----------



## Noctizzle

Ok guys, scratch that, i just bought the Asus Crosshair V Formula-z.

The biostar board will be a backup.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Well, my PC shut off again, so I went and unplugged everything, then unscrewed the PSU and took off all the cords, then took it out and blew it out thoroughly. It didn't seem like there was that much, but I gathered it up and saw that what was stuck in there was scattered core bits of lint holding lighter dust in. I cleaned it until it looked new on the inside from what I could see, then put it back in place with everything connected again. Those shorts shouldn't happen again now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> I bought The following. HX850 New from the Sales section, the biostar 990 FXE from the sales section, a Corsair H70+2pwm fans (v6 retiring) and the FX8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also incoming is a storm scout II advanced and a kingston HyperX 240gb SSD.
> 
> the biostar uses analog VRMs up to 300watts i think. but for 50 quid, it was a steal.
> 
> Phase is 4+1 " ithink"
> 
> I have seen stable 4.8's on this board.


dont tell me...you saw dixons 4.8 on his biostar









so glad u getting the crosshair u'd of been disappointed with the biostar.

4 +1 is crap for overclocking as you probably know
i dont care what board it is lol


----------



## d1nky

4+1 on an 8 core....... yea good choice on the crosshair!

where you getting all this stuff from in the UK..... no fair!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 4+1 on an 8 core....... yea good choice on the crosshair!
> 
> where you getting all this stuff from in the UK..... no fair!!!


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-amd-990fx-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-atx

I shop here and CCL

if im feeling flush i go to overclockers too


----------



## d1nky

overclockers is too pricey for me, good for small stuff tho.

dabs/aria and watercoolinguk are my first choice!

damn that crosshair is still £180 thats why i went Fatality £140

i am looking for some cheap tridents or ripjawsx tho.... and someone to buy this second rig.


----------



## gertruude

aye its pricey thats why i said when im feeling flush









some times youll find the only place to get something is overclockers lol

They are decent actually got some watercooling stuff from them and the haribos

i use watercooling uk for tubing as its cheap, my closet place is ccl so i can drive there, but they dont have watercooling stuff no more


----------



## Noctizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> overclockers is too pricey for me, good for small stuff tho.
> 
> dabs/aria and watercoolinguk are my first choice!
> 
> damn that crosshair is still £180 thats why i went Fatality £140
> 
> i am looking for some cheap tridents or ripjawsx tho.... and someone to buy this second rig.


I use scan.co.uk - free shipping for life as i attended the booth @ Eurogamer.

It all comes tomorrow, can't wait to build









edit: post 666


----------



## d1nky

you must upload pics!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> I use scan.co.uk - free shipping for life as i attended the booth @ Eurogamer.
> 
> It all comes tomorrow, can't wait to build


watch scan dude, i noticed a few of their items have been poor and not lasted long. Uvlights have been poor i blew 3 and 1 left working lol

They are good on t he named stuff obviously but dont buy their own stock lol

I bought compression fittings from them and a few leaked







so i stopped going there now for watercooling stuff

They are cheap on the big branded stuff too which is great and about as good as they can get


----------



## Mega Man

welcome man i am sure you will love it !~


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Well, my PC shut off again, so I went and unplugged everything, then unscrewed the PSU and took off all the cords, then took it out and blew it out thoroughly. It didn't seem like there was that much, but I gathered it up and saw that what was stuck in there was scattered core bits of lint holding lighter dust in. I cleaned it until it looked new on the inside from what I could see, then put it back in place with everything connected again. Those shorts shouldn't happen again now.


holy crap batman thats unique... Remember Incense are not good for computers









Yeah physics is completely dependent on ram but OVER 9000!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6574968

and not to shabby here either


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> holy crap batman thats unique... Remember Incense are not good for computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah physics is completely dependent on ram but OVER 9000!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6574968


Damn........

need I say more?



Spoiler: Here u Go



GRATS!!!........Git......







!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Damn........
> 
> need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here u Go
> 
> 
> 
> GRATS!!!........Git......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


does this mean im in the club yet?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> does this mean im in the club yet?


I think u just took presidency


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think u just took presidency


and the say that FX just can't compete LOL

on the bright side this proves how robust the IMC ummm what other ram related questions has anyone had with the 8350.. cause i think this proves it


----------



## hurricane28

Hi people,

as u know i am back now.

i first wanted to apologize to people who i seemed to be rude with or offended, so for that i would like to say sorry!

all i want to do is do discuss some performance and so needed learn something from here, if people do not like me well so be it than, nothing i can change about that.

i just would like to get a long and discuss here if someone is not prepared to discuss with me fine your choice no hard feelings









i will try to stay calm but as u all know it can get very bad here pretty quick because of the enthusiasm of these things.

i no longer want that and want to discuss in a normal matter.

that is all i wanted to say for now


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> holy crap batman thats unique... Remember Incense are not good for computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah physics is completely dependent on ram but OVER 9000!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6574968
> 
> and not to shabby here either
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Incense? Bwah?









wat?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Incense? Bwah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat?


LOL i read your post wrong for some reason I read Lint with " Lighter dust" lol

and here is an aida bench


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so my ram is running faster than buying 2400.. granted you can overclock that.. I would like to see the results

5.15 too http://valid.canardpc.com/2804086

Funny thing.. My ram was still a bottleneck at 1866 for games I just loaded up Crysis 3 and was getting same FPS that I was getting if my Vid cards where OC'd

Tomorrow I am going to start knocking down voltages and seeing what I really need. but dang this is crazy awesome..

You guys with the 2400 ram how much do you notice with games/other programs.. does it seem like the faster is helping push more to get crunched... I think i have stated this in this thread before but I really do think that these chips love fast tight ram. i mean that a bit more than just faster ram is better


----------



## Vencenzo

Pretty gg NB/ram timings there.
Sticking with my4.67/2571 until I get new cooling. Trying to compete with you guys on my arctic a30 is embarrassing, I'm ducking out for awhile







.
GL to all newcomers and I'll be back with higher clocks later.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I want more! http://valid.canardpc.com/2772661


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I want more! http://valid.canardpc.com/2772661


looking good dude









hey i saw u are using the same cooler as i do, and i am looking for some other fans than the standard ones.

u have the corsair sp120 versions but do u have the quiet or performance edition and how do they perform?


----------



## d1nky

i got the quiets and they aint that good, for the same price get the performance ones.

i messed up and got 4 quiets, now im getting more performance ones, i have two and they can suck/blow like a ho


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i got the quiets and they aint that good, for the same price get the performance ones.
> 
> i messed up and got 4 quiets, now im getting more performance ones, i have two and they can suck/blow like a ho


haha okay,

well i have the standard versions and to be honest they perform outstanding but i don't like the looks and they are utterly loud.
so i was wondering if the sp 120 fans are just as good and are more quiet because these are pretty loud at max speeds.

so the performance edition ones are rely good? how is the noise level compare to the stock ones?


----------



## d1nky

quiets are inaudible.... performance ones you can definitely hear them.

i dont care about the noise tho, i have my window open most the time and its all students and traffic here. plus when im gaming my headphones are on. its only at night when i turn em down


----------



## hurricane28

ah okay,

well i guess there is no balance between performance and quiet ones because i looked everywhere and yes the noctuas are good but they have even more noise than my cooler master sicke flow and they look better.

o was looking at some noiseblockers or scythe fans they seems to be the best for radiators because some of the best builders i know used only those fans.


----------



## hurricane28

also did u do some 3D benchmarks? so yes what are your scores with that setup?

the last i did was this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/648345


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> also did u do some 3D benchmarks? so yes what are your scores with that setup?
> 
> the last i did was this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/648345


Link me that 3dmark. I wanna see how good physics i get at 4.8GHz... And my 7950 ofc









And you even apologized? Maybe you're not as bad and as childish as i first thought. Great stuff man.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Link me that 3dmark. I wanna see how good physics i get at 4.8GHz... And my 7950 ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you even apologized? Maybe you're not as bad and as childish as i first thought. Great stuff man.


ye i am not the bad guy over here but sometimes i have some temper issues i am working on it









i mean we are all here to learn and talk about this great stuff we have so why argue and fight over things when we can learn from each other









oh i do not have it in my download folder i removed it i guess.

but here is a link: http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark/all


----------



## bond32

Browsing through benchmark scores it's very interesting to me to see the difference between the 8350 and 6300... Running at an almost identical clock I really wouldn't have thought there would have been much difference. Guess those 2 extra cores make quite the difference.

Pretty sure I will look into steamroller when it comes out.

Also if anyone cares I returned my h100i. After serious consideration of it there are just better options (h220) despite price differences. H220 should be in any day now so looking forward to seeing the performance of it compared to the h100i. Also have the high performance sp120's coming too.


----------



## Rangerjr1

I bought 3dmark and ran the firestrike test. I guess thats the right one?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/460143

8350 at 4.8GHz. 2400 11-12-12-32. 7950 1250/1450.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I bought 3dmark and ran the firestrike test. I guess thats the right one?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/460143
> 
> 8350 at 4.8GHz. 2400 11-12-12-32. 7950 1250/1450.


yep well i did them all but firestrike is the performance yes.

good score btw







so it seems u can stabilize your RAM after all.

your card gives way better performance in benchmarks.

well i want to buy another card but that is pure overkill i mean i can play crisis 3 at everything at high and get more than 50fps with little overclock, so having a stronger one like GTX 680 or SLI would be pointless but it is quite nice in benchmarks tho


----------



## hurricane28

also in the near future i want another cooler too,

i am looking for some benchmarks on that Cooler master eisberg 240L because from i have seen on here it performs pretty good and it is completely customizable.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Uhm. Did a new run with my GPU and some new settings with my CPU and RAM. Hurricane..

I beat your Physics. Not sure if that was a lazy CPU or RAM setup from you.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/655666?


----------



## hurricane28

wow that is some serious physics score man









finally i see some one beat my physics, i told u it could be done









well yes u beat me because i have town it down a bit my CPUNB is at 2510 and so is my HT link, my RAM is at 2008 with 8-9-9-24 timings.

i need to look at it some day to get it stable at some more RAM speed and more HT link and NB but everytime when i tried to OC the NB i got BSOD and the temps were little too high for 24/7.


----------



## os2wiz

I am planning on vacuuming inside my case. Is there any special vacuum instrument designed for this? I do not want to create any static charge from the vacuum head.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow that is some serious physics score man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally i see some one beat my physics, i told u it could be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well yes u beat me because i have town it down a bit my CPUNB is at 2510 and so is my HT link, my RAM is at 2008 with 8-9-9-24 timings.
> 
> i need to look at it some day to get it stable at some more RAM speed and more HT link and NB but everytime when i tried to OC the NB i got BSOD and the temps were little too high for 24/7.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/655750?

Did some tweak. This is only the physics benchmark (you can do that with full version







)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Final score guys.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/655767?

This is with all firestrike tests at defualt settings (Not custom)


----------



## hurricane28

wohoo that is an BEAST score man









well i need to take a look at my setting some other day, like i said i was running the test almost at stock speeds except the CPU.

my CPUNB and HT link are a pain to OC much or i am doing something wrong here so i need to take a closer look on what is going on.

but well maybe i can beat it maybe not and honestly i do not care more or less anymore, because that high OC and running the system at total maxed out will not run and last very long, so i will only do some research on it to see what is the max i can get and set it little back for 24/7 OC because i do not want my system to crash or overheat or damage and to have to buy new parts.

maybe i would buy an Asus GTX 680 DCII TOP,2GB if the price is right but for now i am good with my GPU









i am going to bed now so talk to u later alligator


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wohoo that is an BEAST score man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i need to take a look at my setting some other day, like i said i was running the test almost at stock speeds except the CPU.
> 
> my CPUNB and HT link are a pain to OC much or i am doing something wrong here so i need to take a closer look on what is going on.
> 
> but well maybe i can beat it maybe not and honestly i do not care more or less anymore, because that high OC and running the system at total maxed out will not run and last very long, so i will only do some research on it to see what is the max i can get and set it little back for 24/7 OC because i do not want my system to crash or overheat or damage and to have to buy new parts.
> 
> maybe i would buy an Asus GTX 680 DCII TOP,2GB if the price is right but for now i am good with my GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am going to bed now so talk to u later alligator


Im beating a stock 680 lol


----------



## hurricane28

ye well only a little and it is only in benchmarks,

when u gaming the advanced physX will kick butt









i am off, take care!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ye well only a little and it is only in benchmarks,
> 
> when u gaming the advanced physX will kick butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am off, take care!


PhysX doesnt matter in games that doesnt support it. lol. How many games support it? There's not many.


----------



## ebduncan

Just bought a 8320 to replace my 8120.

My 8120 is going to a friend who offered me 90$ for it. 60$ cpu upgrade. Hope it overclocks well. My 8120 can do 5.1ghz stable (ran 4.9ghz daily), so i hope the 8320 can do 5ghz. or at least 4.9ghz daily.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL i read your post wrong for some reason I read Lint with " Lighter dust" lol
> 
> and here is an aida bench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my ram is running faster than buying 2400.. granted you can overclock that.. I would like to see the results
> 
> 5.15 too http://valid.canardpc.com/2804086
> 
> Funny thing.. My ram was still a bottleneck at 1866 for games I just loaded up Crysis 3 and was getting same FPS that I was getting if my Vid cards where OC'd
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to start knocking down voltages and seeing what I really need. but dang this is crazy awesome..
> 
> You guys with the 2400 ram how much do you notice with games/other programs.. does it seem like the faster is helping push more to get crunched... I think i have stated this in this thread before but I really do think that these chips love fast tight ram. i mean that a bit more than just faster ram is better


wow thats nice man !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah okay,
> 
> well i guess there is no balance between performance and quiet ones because i looked everywhere and yes the noctuas are good but they have even more noise than my cooler master sicke flow and they look better.
> 
> o was looking at some noiseblockers or scythe fans they seems to be the best for radiators because some of the best builders i know used only those fans.


sure there is .... it is called a fan controller. and i am sorry i dont know which noctuas you heard. but they do make some of the best fans out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am planning on vacuuming inside my case. Is there any special vacuum instrument designed for this? I do not want to create any static charge from the vacuum head.


there are... i think it is called pc vac or something like that idr. i just use my shopvac never had any issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Just bought a 8320 to replace my 8120.
> 
> My 8120 is going to a friend who offered me 90$ for it. 60$ cpu upgrade. Hope it overclocks well. My 8120 can do 5.1ghz stable (ran 4.9ghz daily), so i hope the 8320 can do 5ghz. or at least 4.9ghz daily.


nice welcome man !~


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Just bought a 8320 to replace my 8120.
> 
> My 8120 is going to a friend who offered me 90$ for it. 60$ cpu upgrade. Hope it overclocks well. My 8120 can do 5.1ghz stable (ran 4.9ghz daily), so i hope the 8320 can do 5ghz. or at least 4.9ghz daily.


crank it asap heheh


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> PhysX doesnt matter in games that doesnt support it. lol. How many games support it? There's not many.


well i do not play many games only the best and there are not many LOL but metro last light supports it and crysis 3 i am not so sure.
battlefield 4 supports it so there u go


----------



## hurricane28

hey mega man,

yes they make some of the best fans that is correct the NF-F12 is very popular but they are not as quiet as they seem, the overall quality is very good indeed but it is the performance that does it for me to be honest.
don't get me wrong tho i do not bash on noctuas but in my opinion they are very overpriced fans.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey mega man,
> 
> yes they make some of the best fans that is correct the NF-F12 is very popular but they are not as quiet as they seem, the overall quality is very good indeed but it is the performance that does it for me to be honest.
> don't get me wrong tho i do not bash on noctuas but in my opinion they are very overpriced fans.


Well i dont want fans made out of cheap brittle CM plastic


----------



## Rangerjr1

Guys. I ordered a new Sapphire HD7970 Reference design card. Cant wait







. Im gonna sell this 7950 btw. feel free to offer.


----------



## d1nky

congrats. do you know if voltages will be locked or not?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> congrats. do you know if voltages will be locked or not?


even if they are its not that hard to mod I have one of mine modded to all 1.2v on my 460 then again I haven't had AMD/ATI since berfore they merged.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> congrats. do you know if voltages will be locked or not?


If its a real reference card its going to be unlocked. Probably going to be unlocked anyways. If it isnt ill just return it.


----------



## d1nky

my understanding its the PCB revision not who or what it came from.

my conspiracy theory is that they have started locking voltages because people are overcocking them and RMAs are bad for profit.

on topic of FX new paste Pk3 woooooppppp


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> even if they are its not that hard to mod I have one of mine modded to all 1.2v on my 460 then again I haven't had AMD/ATI since berfore they merged.


yesterdays messing around with 3dmark tryign to beat ya lol....cant give ya a link for some reason i cant connect to their site


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> my understanding its the PCB revision not who or what it came from.
> 
> my conspiracy theory is that they have started locking voltages because people are overcocking them and RMAs are bad for profit.
> 
> on topic of FX new paste Pk3 woooooppppp


yes exactly that is why i like MSI so good because of the PCB and u can clock higher on msi card compare to other manufactures like EVGA wish is a outstanding brand btw but they cannot clock higher than the MSI for instance the 680 lightning and the 660 ti PE will clock higher in general than other cards because of their high end components that is made for overclocking.

and that is one of the reasons they will not sell any lightning cards anymore because they clock that high that a lot of them break down and some of them were DOA so i have told by MSI.
RMA department of nvidia was not pleased with that card and that is why MSI does not make it anymore -_-

there was one store here that sold it for 475euros and when i called then they said it is no longer available


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well i dont want fans made out of cheap brittle CM plastic


and yes you are right that Noctuas are much better build and will last a lot longer but my opinion is that they are way overpriced compare to other fans.

i am seriously thinking of buying that Asus 680 TOP card


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yesterdays messing around with 3dmark tryign to beat ya lol....cant give ya a link for some reason i cant connect to their site


those 660 ti's scale so well man,

i am confused what to do now, get one 680 or another 660 ti and go SLI

have u had any problems with it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> those 660 ti's scale so well man,
> 
> i am confused what to do now, get one 680 or another 660 ti and go SLI
> 
> have u had any problems with it?


2x 660TI are better than one 680 however a 680 will allow you to upgrade to tri/quad sli later

@gert what do you have your ram at now? and when I came across issues not being able to link normally leads to instability however they could have been having issues


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2x 660TI are better than one 680 however a 680 will allow you to upgrade to tri/quad sli later
> 
> @gert what do you have your ram at now? and when I came across issues not being able to link normally leads to instability however they could have been having issues


I had my ram at the edge of insanity lol....thats me on the edge not the ram haha....i couldnt get further than 2205, even at 1.7 fr the ram i just couldnt quite make it higher sadly.

It was 1600mhz ram so i think i had a pretty good overclock on it, Ill probably look at it more this weekend with no kids lol
Im taking 3 fans off my rad so i can get the ramcooler in to see if i can push it further


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I had my ram at the edge of insanity lol....thats me on the edge not the ram haha....i couldnt get further than 2205, even at 1.7 fr the ram i just couldnt quite make it higher sadly.
> 
> It was 1600mhz ram so i think i had a pretty good overclock on it, Ill probably look at it more this weekend with no kids lol
> Im taking 3 fans off my rad so i can get the ramcooler in to see if i can push it further


not bad then you are right around with mine on score for that let me know more details I guess we do have a pm going but main reason why is I have a sneaky suspicion that these ram kits are exactly the same just overclocked from manufacturer for the speed. I noticed that they always read xmp 667 which made me think that these are just good modules but base clock started at 1333


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not bad then you are right around with mine on score for that let me know more details I guess we do have a pm going but main reason why is I have a sneaky suspicion that these ram kits are exactly the same just overclocked from manufacturer for the speed. I noticed that they always read xmp 667 which made me think that these are just good modules but base clock started at 1333


You could be right, illl have another look when kids go play out after school


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> looking good dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey i saw u are using the same cooler as i do, and i am looking for some other fans than the standard ones.
> 
> u have the corsair sp120 versions but do u have the quiet or performance edition and how do they perform?


They work quite well and look really good, I have them hooked up to the h100i fan connectors, and not sure if they are at 100%, even though it says 2000rpm i cant hear them at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> quiets are inaudible.... performance ones you can definitely hear them.
> 
> i dont care about the noise tho, i have my window open most the time and its all students and traffic here. plus when im gaming my headphones are on. its only at night when i turn em down


I have 2sp and the top to are hf and i cannot hear them what so ever.. Great fans, I have 2 140 quiets in the bottom of my case and 2 more hf's in the front this thing sucks some air in thats forsure.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2x 660TI are better than one 680 however a 680 will allow you to upgrade to tri/quad sli later
> 
> @gert what do you have your ram at now? and when I came across issues not being able to link normally leads to instability however they could have been having issues


yes that is what i was thinking and i saw some benchmarks and 2 660 ti completely destroys one 680 in performance so it comes down to what i really want to do i see.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> They work quite well and look really good, I have them hooked up to the h100i fan connectors, and not sure if they are at 100%, even though it says 2000rpm i cant hear them at all.
> 
> I have 2sp and the top to are hf and i cannot hear them what so ever.. Great fans, I have 2 140 quiets in the bottom of my case and 2 more hf's in the front this thing sucks some air in thats forsure.


hm oke what i have seen corsair fans are one of the best u can get for the radiators because they have very high static pressure and low noise compare to some other fans. hmm maybe i order 4 of them in some time.

thnx for the info:thumb:


----------



## gertruude

SP120's High performance are NOT quiet....whoever told u this is lying to you

i got 5 of them on my rad...i had to buy a fan controller to control the jet engines


----------



## d1nky

that i can vouch for!

quiets = inaudible
performance = gale force wind


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> that i can vouch for!
> 
> quiets = inaudible
> performance = gale force wind


gale force wind = cold bahahah


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> gale force wind = cold bahahah


Cold bahahah = Great Temps


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cold bahahah = Great Temps


we could go on about this all day... In later news not sure im looking for suggestions PC runs super great when benching and multitasking but when I let it sit idle it freezes anyone have a clue?


----------



## hurricane28

hmm well they are quieter than my standard fans of the h100i because they run slower and have the same static pressure.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> we could go on about this all day... In later news not sure im looking for suggestions PC runs super great when benching and multitasking but when I let it sit idle it freezes anyone have a clue?


Freezes as in completely froze and hard reboot? or just jittery?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> sure there is .... it is called a fan controller. and i am sorry i dont know which noctuas you heard. but they do make some of the best fans out there.


Hey Mega,
I cycled through a bunch of fan sets on my rads on this latest build, (Cougar,Noctua, CM, Scythe, Corsair , etc) and the best fans I have found for use with rads are these:



The CoolerMaster Excaliburs have a a static pressure of 3.53 mm H2O and a steep SP curve if you run them at a slower speed. They push/pull decisively more air through than any of the others I gave a trail run and maintained the lowest temps.

The product page can be had here:
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2965&product_name=Excalibur%20(R4-EXBB-20PK-R0)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm well they are quieter than my standard fans of the h100i because they run slower and have the same static pressure.


if its higher static the thats good like a cpu its all about architecture and speed for said architecture
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Freezes as in completely froze and hard reboot? or just jittery?


Hard reboot actually have to hold down the button the reset button wont do it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Mega,
> I cycled through a bunch iof fan sets on my rads on this latest build, (Cougar,Noctua, CM, Scythe, Corsair , etc) and the best fans I have found for use worth rads are these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CoolerMaster Excaliburs have a a static pressure of 3.53 mm H2O and a steep SP curve if you run them at a slower speed. They push/pull decisivly more air through than any of the others I gave a trail run and maintained the lowest temps.
> 
> The product page can be had here:
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2965&product_name=Excalibur%20(R4-EXBB-20PK-R0)


I wondered about those so really they are a little bit better than the sickle flows I have


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> if its higher static the thats good like a cpu its all about architecture and speed for said architecture
> Hard reboot actually have to hold down the button the reset button wont do it
> I wondered about those so really they are a little bit better than the sickle flows I have


Did ya try upping cpu/nb a tad lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Did ya try upping cpu/nb a tad lol


tried up to 1.4 with LLC high


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> tried up to 1.4 with LLC high


hmmm cant think what it maybe then, except:

if i freeze its usually when im overclocking the ram and i gone too far lol but you say its ok full load.....so i dont know what ya could do......maybe loosen timings a bit and see if theres a difference?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmm cant think what it maybe then, except:
> 
> if i freeze its usually when im overclocking the ram and i gone too far lol but you say its ok full load.....so i dont know what ya could do......maybe loosen timings a bit and see if theres a difference?


meh i like my bragging rights lol there has to be something going on though

@Ranger I noticed that your ram is running 2T are you able to get 1T working?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cold bahahah = Great Temps
> 
> 
> 
> we could go on about this all day... In later news not sure im looking for suggestions PC runs super great when benching and multitasking but when I let it sit idle it freezes anyone have a clue?
Click to expand...

Hey F3ERS,
Did you check that one of these resets/freezes didn't change one of your BIOS settings like a RAM timing that is too low? I have had that experience a couple times.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey F3ERS,
> Did you check that one of these resets/freezes didn't change one of your BIOS settings like a RAM timing that is too low? I have had that experience a couple times.


nope they are all good.. except about 80% of the timing options are set to auto because I really don't know how they should be set....


----------



## ebduncan

I also have the performance sp120's

They are loud at full go. I run them with the low voltage reducer, and are quiet enough. Probably a bit louder than the quiet editions, but its a happy median.
Quote:


> we could go on about this all day... In later news not sure im looking for suggestions PC runs super great when benching and multitasking but when I let it sit idle it freezes anyone have a clue?


sounds like either a ram issue or a cool and quiet issue. Are you overclocking the FSB? if so FSB overclocking can cause trouble with cool and quiet. The multiplier will drop but since the bus speed is so high, it still has a high clock and little voltage. Ie 7x200 = 1400mhz with FSB oc, 7x300=2100mhz. Usually will cause some issues.

If that is not the case, then perhaps its a memory issue. Do some memory tests.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I also have the performance sp120's
> 
> They are loud at full go. I run them with the low voltage reducer, and are quiet enough. Probably a bit louder than the quiet editions, but its a happy median.
> sounds like either a ram issue or a cool and quiet issue. Are you overclocking the FSB? if so FSB overclocking can cause trouble with cool and quiet. The multiplier will drop but since the bus speed is so high, it still has a high clock and little voltage. Ie 7x200 = 1400mhz with FSB oc, 7x300=2100mhz. Usually will cause some issues.
> 
> If that is not the case, then perhaps its a memory issue. Do some memory tests.


well it prolly is memory as I have 1866 cas 9 ram OC'd to 2166 @ cas 8 1t CnQ is off.. so is APM FSB is 270 like I said It could be a timing issue as I have a lot set to auto and not sure what they should be set at.. in addition i could have 1 voltage setting wrong but not sure which one..


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not bad then you are right around with mine on score for that let me know more details I guess we do have a pm going but main reason why is I have a sneaky suspicion that these ram kits are exactly the same just overclocked from manufacturer for the speed. I noticed that they always read xmp 667 which made me think that these are just good modules but base clock started at 1333


. Ooh ooh I know this one. Most ram is the same. They have either 1333base (most common) or 1600 (or higher don't rem exactly). Not sure how you know which. But that is why 2diff rated eam can possibly hit same max clock.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> . Ooh ooh I know this one. Most ram is the same. They have either 1333base (most common) or 1600 (or higher don't rem exactly). Not sure how you know which. But that is why 2diff rated eam can possibly hit same max clock.


^this guy..


----------



## Durquavian

I like when I know something here. Its not often


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not bad then you are right around with mine on score for that let me know more details I guess we do have a pm going but main reason why is I have a sneaky suspicion that these ram kits are exactly the same just overclocked from manufacturer for the speed. I noticed that they always read xmp 667 which made me think that these are just good modules but base clock started at 1333
> 
> 
> 
> . Ooh ooh I know this one. Most ram is the same. They have either 1333base (most common) or 1600 (or higher don't rem exactly). Not sure how you know which. But that is why 2diff rated eam can possibly hit same max clock.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> ^this guy..


Mr Durquarivan....
Please raise your hand if you wish to be called on...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mr Durquarivan....
> Please raise your hand if you wish to be called on...


All hail the mighty Mr Durquarivan......................


----------



## Durquavian

Thank you all. Lol


----------



## OverclockerFox

Thread seems to have exploded by 10 pages or so since I last checked. Anyways, status update. Since I cleaned all the dust I could find out of the PSU, I was putting my PC under heavy use last night and it shut off again in the middle of play. I now think the problem may be from overheating. But what part shut the machine down, and why? Is it some automatic reaction to high temperatures or voltage variance? I can't picture the video card causing that. Basically the parts I feel could be doing this are the PSU, motherboard, or video card. It's still mostly a mystery though, other than the case feeling pretty hot when it happens.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Thread seems to have exploded by 10 pages or so since I last checked. Anyways, status update. Since I cleaned all the dust I could find out of the PSU, I was putting my PC under heavy use last night and it shut off again in the middle of play. I now think the problem may be from overheating. But what part shut the machine down, and why? Is it some automatic reaction to high temperatures or voltage variance? I can't picture the video card causing that. Basically the parts I feel could be doing this are the PSU, motherboard, or video card. It's still mostly a mystery though, other than the case feeling pretty hot when it happens.


how come u have got 1500w


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## gertruude

help


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Thread seems to have exploded by 10 pages or so since I last checked. Anyways, status update. Since I cleaned all the dust I could find out of the PSU, I was putting my PC under heavy use last night and it shut off again in the middle of play. I now think the problem may be from overheating. But what part shut the machine down, and why? Is it some automatic reaction to high temperatures or voltage variance? I can't picture the video card causing that. Basically the parts I feel could be doing this are the PSU, motherboard, or video card. It's still mostly a mystery though, other than the case feeling pretty hot when it happens.


Overclocked or stock?

Have you monitored temps while stressing , using a program like Hardware monitor or Hardwareinfo?
Could use OCCT too , it will give you some good graphs of what is happening with temps and volts.
Great tool for the cpu detective.

You might want to double check your voltages to the ram and cpu /nb


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Overclocked or stock?
> 
> Have you monitored temps while stressing , using a program like Hardware monitor or Hardwareinfo?
> Could use OCCT too , it will give you some good graphs of what is happening with temps and volts.
> Great tool for the cpu detective.
> 
> You might want to double check your voltages to the ram and cpu /nb


Overclocked to 4.9 Ghz.

I typically use the AMD overdrive suite, and MSI afterburner for GPU, though I don't do much with that one because I don't OC my graphics card. Is Hardware monitor any better? Hadn't heard of OCCT, maybe I'll give it a try. Worst case scenario, I install those, check the UI and features, and 3 minutes later I have them uninstalled.

CPU voltage is 1.525 or something, don't think there's anywhere in AOD or my other monitoring programs that shows it. I'll check again though. Ram is stock voltage, underclocked due to BIOS. NB is overclocked slightly, I did that to increase stability with the OC. I might reconsider that though, and return it to stock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Overclocked to 4.9 Ghz.
> 
> I typically use the AMD overdrive suite, and MSI afterburner for GPU, though I don't do much with that one because I don't OC my graphics card. Is Hardware monitor any better? Hadn't heard of OCCT, maybe I'll give it a try. Worst case scenario, I install those, check the UI and features, and 3 minutes later I have them uninstalled.
> 
> CPU voltage is 1.525 or something, don't think there's anywhere in AOD or my other monitoring programs that shows it. I'll check again though. Ram is stock voltage, underclocked due to BIOS. NB is overclocked slightly, I did that to increase stability with the OC. I might reconsider that though, and return it to stock.


Too hot is my guess


----------



## Durquavian

Use HWINFO64 it will be way better for the info you need.


----------



## Durquavian

And AOD does weird stuff. You may want to use software for your mobo. Like control enter for MSI


----------



## Noctizzle

just got my 8350 now awaiting my formula z


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Overclocked to 4.9 Ghz.
> 
> I typically use the AMD overdrive suite, and MSI afterburner for GPU, though I don't do much with that one because I don't OC my graphics card. Is Hardware monitor any better? Hadn't heard of OCCT, maybe I'll give it a try. Worst case scenario, I install those, check the UI and features, and 3 minutes later I have them uninstalled.
> 
> CPU voltage is 1.525 or something, don't think there's anywhere in AOD or my other monitoring programs that shows it. I'll check again though. Ram is stock voltage, underclocked due to BIOS. NB is overclocked slightly, I did that to increase stability with the OC. I might reconsider that though, and return it to stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Too hot is my guess
Click to expand...

If your V coire is 1.525 @ 4.9, that most definitely can overwhelm a Noctua NH -D14. Have you looked in your BIOS to see what the thermal limit is set at?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> just got my 8350 now awaiting my formula z


Welcome Noctizzle


----------



## Tarnix

Waaaa~ I've been away for 230-ish pages. Can someone summarize the *good* news aside the re-opening of the thread?

Also, quite late but my understanding is that the consumer FX chips will come 6 months to a year after the steamroller-based APUs.

latest settings: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2799809


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Waaaa~ I've been away for 230-ish pages. Can someone summarize the *good* news aside the re-opening of the thread?
> 
> Also, quite late but my understanding is that the consumer FX chips will come 6 months to a year after the steamroller-based APUs.
> 
> latest settings: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2799809


Well where to start 230 pages u say?

Hmmm well igot banned for a couple of days, then when i got back hurricane got banned too, then it went quiet for a couple of days







i wonder why







, then me and fears drummed some business up. oh & KyadCK kinda got lost,. hope he's alright









Red showed off his new bit on the side (psssssssssssssst she's a real beauty)

a new guy appeared, forgot his name but its in there somewhere









Fears got lucky and did a 9700 physics score on 3dmark11(psssssst i think he cheated!)









a silly person wanted to run 5ghz on the crappiest air cooler youve ever seen







he disappeared, hope hes alright









oh and Cssorkinman finally came out the closet


----------



## Tarnix

Bwaha. I see.
Quote:


> a silly person wanted to run 5ghz on the crappiest air cooler youve ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he disappeared, hope hes alright


Seen that. Skimmed over the war, not what I came here for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh and Cssorkinman finally came out the closet


Well, that can't be a bad thing.









I hope my (zombie) H80 will hold for a few months/a year. Still *trying* to afford the raystorm kit.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Bwaha. I see.
> Seen that. Skimmed over the war, not what I came here for.
> Well, that can't be a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my (zombie) H80 will hold for a few months/a year. Still *trying* to afford the raystorm kit.


I had/have in part lol a raystorm kit but now ive bought better products and i only had that kit like 2 months. Whats the likely hood of you seeing what a kit can do and wanting more?

I mean replacing parts after only 2 months use


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Too hot is my guess


heh.
That's still too vague, I need to figure out which part it is to find a solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Use HWINFO64 it will be way better for the info you need.


Thanks for the tip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And AOD does weird stuff. You may want to use software for your mobo. Like control enter for MSI


What sort of weird stuff? And ugh, all the Gigabyte applications I've seen so far are fugly and awkward. Do not want.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> heh.
> That's still too vague, I need to figure out which part it is to find a solution.
> Thanks for the tip.
> What sort of weird stuff? And ugh, all the Gigabyte applications I've seen so far are fugly and awkward. Do not want.


I'm betting your cpu is overheating, 8 cores, 4.9 gigglehurtZ is a lot of heat .

lol coming out of the closet.... Gertie made a funny


----------



## OverclockerFox

I turned the CPU voltage down a notch; I'll see if that helps.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

Download that and see what temps it reports


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well where to start 230 pages u say?
> 
> Hmmm well igot banned for a couple of days, then when i got back hurricane got banned too, then it went quiet for a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then me and fears drummed some business up. oh & KyadCK kinda got lost,. hope he's alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red showed off his new bit on the side (psssssssssssssst she's a real beauty)
> 
> a new guy appeared, forgot his name but its in there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fears got lucky and did a 9700 physics score on 3dmark11(psssssst i think he cheated!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a silly person wanted to run 5ghz on the crappiest air cooler youve ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he disappeared, hope hes alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Cssorkinman finally came out the closet


9750.. Ill run another too ")


----------



## p2mob

The 3dmark webstie is broken, I cannot buy the benchmarks.......it transfers me to some sort of scam web when I click buy now..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> The 3dmark webstie is broken, I cannot buy the benchmarks.......it transfers me to some sort of scam web when I click buy now..


What is the name of the site?


----------



## p2mob

They fixed it...it was sending me to freedownloads.com or something like that...lol


----------



## ebduncan

well got my 8320 today, replaced my 8120.

didn't bother changing the settings in bios. Booted up 4.945ghz @1.5 volts. Stress testing now, but appears to be stable its been an hour in intel burn in test.

More to come by tomorrow.


----------



## p2mob

my first overclock on this board...hmm Any has an idea as to why my mem latency score is 150ns? it always used to be around 60ns.

I put it inside the spoiler due to bigger size of the pic so you can see better.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/60093253.jpg/


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I had/have in part lol a raystorm kit but now ive bought better products and i only had that kit like 2 months. *Whats the likely hood of you seeing what a kit can do and wanting more?*
> 
> I mean replacing parts after only 2 months use


Very High. But I can't find any consistent info about tubing size that works with what, and I am just lost looking at the amount of fittings. The rest of my custom loop is already chosen.
I was wondering, what did you change in it? Can't do wrong with a D5 and bay reservoir fits my style.

EDIT:
quoting one of my posts, with slight edits that reflects my current situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> *snipped irrelevant infos*
> 
> I can't wait for my first loop. I don't like the Raystorm block, so here's my plan so far:
> Feel free to give me some input if my choices are obviously bad.
> *Case Upgrade:*
> From Define R4 to Corsair 900D, whenever possible.
> *Blocks:*
> 
> Koolance CPU-370SA (because black)
> EK-FB ASUS Crosshair V-Z - Acetal (VRM/NB block)
> *Fans:*
> 
> Gentle Typhoon 120mm AP-29 fans for the rads - PWM Mod planned, I'll probably run all of them from the same header/wire, either on the board or the fan controller.
> *Rads:*
> 
> 1x 360mm rad (please suggest me something worth my money, under 150$.
> 1x 240mm rad (please suggest me something worth my money, under 150$.
> *Pump*: D5 vario/MCP655
> *Liquid:* Distilled water (need to find a silver coil)
> *Tubing:* I have no idea. Does not need to be transparent. I won't dye my water. Still unsure with the diameter... Bigger seems good in my head.
> *Bits:*
> 
> Temp sensor plug(s)
> Drain port if possible
> Fill port would be nice too.
> matte black bits that aren't prone to leaks... Still unsure if I want Compression Fittings or barbs. Needs more reading.
> *I have to keep in mind that the pc will sometimes be moved in a car. So anything overkill on safety is welcomed.*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not bad then you are right around with mine on score for that let me know more details I guess we do have a pm going but main reason why is I have a sneaky suspicion that these ram kits are exactly the same just overclocked from manufacturer for the speed. I noticed that they always read xmp 667 which made me think that these are just good modules but base clock started at 1333


i think they are also sorted ( binned w.e ) to w.e. tests the manufacture has to verify it is capable of said speed if it isnt the stick/set is downgraded to w.e. speed it is capable of
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Mega,
> I cycled through a bunch of fan sets on my rads on this latest build, (Cougar,Noctua, CM, Scythe, Corsair , etc) and the best fans I have found for use with rads are these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CoolerMaster Excaliburs have a a static pressure of 3.53 mm H2O and a steep SP curve if you run them at a slower speed. They push/pull decisively more air through than any of the others I gave a trail run and maintained the lowest temps.
> 
> The product page can be had here:
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2965&product_name=Excalibur%20(R4-EXBB-20PK-R0)


thanks they are pretty similar to my fav which are these
they dont look as pretty but they are so cheap well worth it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> meh i like my bragging rights lol there has to be something going on though
> 
> @Ranger I noticed that your ram is running 2T are you able to get 1T working?


my 2400 wont even try to run 1t... even if i set it it runs 2t. i think it is because they are 8gb sticks instead of 4
gonna buy some 2400 4gb sticks @ cl9 soon for benching... may try on sat to get my sammies benchable... they freaking fly when i do. best purchase i ever made for ram so much fun !~~~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Thread seems to have exploded by 10 pages or so since I last checked. Anyways, status update. Since I cleaned all the dust I could find out of the PSU, I was putting my PC under heavy use last night and it shut off again in the middle of play. I now think the problem may be from overheating. But what part shut the machine down, and why? Is it some automatic reaction to high temperatures or voltage variance? I can't picture the video card causing that. Basically the parts I feel could be doing this are the PSU, motherboard, or video card. It's still mostly a mystery though, other than the case feeling pretty hot when it happens.


you sure your not over amping your psu ( i dont think they make a single rail PSU that big ) you could just be over amping 1 rail or something.
although i am too lazy to check right now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Overclocked to 4.9 Ghz.
> 
> I typically use the AMD overdrive suite, and MSI afterburner for GPU, though I don't do much with that one because I don't OC my graphics card. Is Hardware monitor any better? Hadn't heard of OCCT, maybe I'll give it a try. Worst case scenario, I install those, check the UI and features, and 3 minutes later I have them uninstalled.
> 
> CPU voltage is 1.525 or something, don't think there's anywhere in AOD or my other monitoring programs that shows it. I'll check again though. Ram is stock voltage, underclocked due to BIOS. NB is overclocked slightly, I did that to increase stability with the OC. I might reconsider that though, and return it to stock.


i highly recommend hwinfo64 it also will tell you max/mem temps volts.... everything ( even duration of how long it has been up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> just got my 8350 now awaiting my formula z


congrats i bet you cant wait !~ still debating ... saberkitty gen 3 or formulaz ..... hmmmm ( giving my wife this mobo )
may just get both !~


----------



## p2mob

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/659253

a score without oc'ing the card..id say its decent. i dont know much about those benchmarks...and since i dont support piracy I purchased a 3dmark for 24.95$ or something like that


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you sure your not over amping your psu ( i dont think they make a single rail PSU that big ) you could just be over amping 1 rail or something.


Since my reactions were "how would I do that?" and "wat?", I'd have to go with no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( i dont think they make a single rail PSU that big )


Yes. Yes they do. *facepalm*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i highly recommend hwinfo64 it also will tell you max/mem temps volts.... everything ( even duration of how long it has been up


Thanks. Another useful program mentioned!







I'm gonna have to get around to trying these when I stop procrastinating on it.

So.... the shutoff thing happened again. I went through the BIOS when I started up the PC again, found an option called "Hardware Thermal Control" and disabled it. We'll see if that helps.

Oh, and I also tried turning down the voltage a notch. The PC froze solid when I was in Borderlands 2, had to reboot and swap it back to previous higher voltage.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Waaaa~ I've been away for 230-ish pages. Can someone summarize the *good* news aside the re-opening of the thread?
> 
> Also, quite late but my understanding is that the consumer FX chips will come 6 months to a year after the steamroller-based APUs.
> 
> latest settings: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2799809


Most likely 4 to 6 months. They are slated for 4th quarter of 2013. Steamroller apu is supposed to arrive sometime in late July,2013.


----------



## Tarnix

Sweet. I'm really excited about Steamroller. the first CPU I bought (not *owned*) was a Phenom II X6 @ 2.8GHz, and while it was good for my compiling needs, I always found it a bit slow, even overclocked to hell (4.1Ghz). Then I bought the Vishera, mildly excited about it, not knowing what a recent CPU was like. *I was/am surprised on how well it works even at stock.*
My only experiences with Intel were Pentium 4 Prescott and some Celeron without cache (I forgot which it was), so I didnt really know how things were _on the other side_. I wasn't really sold on the Blue Team.

But *now* thanks to OCN and others, I am waiting for a CPU with a _lot_ more knowledge than I had when I bought my first CPU, I know how things are and I know what I am expecting more precisely.

*TL;DR*:
I know what the techno-blabber means a lot more than before thanks to OCN, therefore I'm excited like a kid before Xmas about Steamroller.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Since my reactions were "how would I do that?" and "wat?", I'd have to go with no.
> Yes. Yes they do. *facepalm*
> Thanks. Another useful program mentioned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to get around to trying these when I stop procrastinating on it.
> 
> So.... the shutoff thing happened again. I went through the BIOS when I started up the PC again, found an option called "Hardware Thermal Control" and disabled it. We'll see if that helps.
> 
> Oh, and I also tried turning down the voltage a notch. The PC froze solid when I was in Borderlands 2, had to reboot and swap it back to previous higher voltage.


excuse me but it has 8 rails of 12v http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256054

right on the first page
Quote:


> 1500W Maximum Power A maximum power of 1500W delivers safe, reliable output for even the most extreme computer systems. _*Eight industry-leading independent +12v rails are provided for more stable and safer power output*_.


and from the manufactures product page
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=226
Quote:


> Reaching 1500W DC output (1600W peak), the Strider ST1500 is effectively at the limit of what an internal PC power supply can achieve in terms of wattage rating. For SilverStone, getting to this maximum power was only part of the goal for a consumer-level power supply so every desirable feature known were added to create a dream product. _*The list starts with unprecedented eight +12V rails with each capable of up to 25A and continues with features such as 100% modular cables*_, 80 PLUS Silver worthy efficiency ratings, and quietness level that matches most 500W PSUs. If there is one upgrade that will likely outlast a PC enthusiast's interest in computing, the ST1500 may just be it.


you need to find out if you are drawing more then 25a from a single rail. your 5v 3.3v ect may be on a shared rail. i have not looked that far. but that is where i would start as it sounds to me like you may be tripping OCP however i get the feeling they have their own rails from the product description


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hurricane. If you get that 680 id like to see you beat my ref 7970 with it







. (in 3dmark that is and heaven if you want)


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> excuse me but it has 8 rails of 12v http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256054
> 
> right on the first page
> and from the manufactures product page
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=226
> you need to find out if you are drawing more then 25a from a single rail. your 5v 3.3v ect may be on a shared rail. i have not looked that far. but that is where i would start as it sounds to me like you may be tripping OCP however i get the feeling they have their own rails from the product description


Hmm... my mistake, sorry. It's been ages since I looked at the promotional material for this PSU.

OK, how would I measure the current in each rail?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Sweet. I'm really excited about Steamroller. the first CPU I bought (not *owned*) was a Phenom II X6 @ 2.8GHz, and while it was good for my compiling needs, I always found it a bit slow, even overclocked to hell (4.1Ghz). Then I bought the Vishera, mildly excited about it, not knowing what a recent CPU was like. *I was/am surprised on how well it works even at stock.*
> My only experiences with Intel were Pentium 4 Prescott and some Celeron without cache (I forgot which it was), so I didnt really know how things were _on the other side_. I wasn't really sold on the Blue Team.
> 
> But *now* thanks to OCN and others, I am waiting for a CPU with a _lot_ more knowledge than I had when I bought my first CPU, I know how things are and I know what I am expecting more precisely.
> 
> *TL;DR*:
> I know what the techno-blabber means a lot more than before thanks to OCN, therefore I'm excited like a kid before Xmas about Steamroller.


I went from an Athlon x2 3200+ to a 1100T and cut my teeth there overclocking guess 8350 was what steamroller will be for you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Hmm... my mistake, sorry. It's been ages since I looked at the promotional material for this PSU.
> 
> OK, how would I measure the current in each rail?


not a big deal your rails should be labeled on your inputs or in the manual
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=226
downloads >> rail distribution guide


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Very High. But I can't find any consistent info about tubing size that works with what, and I am just lost looking at the amount of fittings. The rest of my custom loop is already chosen.
> I was wondering, what did you change in it? Can't do wrong with a D5 and bay reservoir fits my style.


Ah yeah i forgot the newer versions had the D5......I had the old version and the res/pump sucked
You'll be happy with the D5 pump its pretty good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Since my reactions were "how would I do that?" and "wat?", I'd have to go with no.
> Yes. Yes they do. *facepalm*
> Thanks. Another useful program mentioned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to get around to trying these when I stop procrastinating on it.
> 
> So.... the shutoff thing happened again. I went through the BIOS when I started up the PC again, found an option called "Hardware Thermal Control" and disabled it. We'll see if that helps.
> 
> Oh, and I also tried turning down the voltage a notch. The PC froze solid when I was in Borderlands 2, had to reboot and swap it back to previous higher voltage.


I'm not sure that it's a good idea to turn off the thermal control. I'm not a gigabyte owner, but I believe that is what protects your board and cpu from damage due to overheating. If so, it would be risky to run without it.

What have your temp monitoring programs been telling you? In my opinion, there isn't an air cooling solution that will keep the 83XX series within its thermal envelope above 4.7 ghz or so when pushing it hard.

Don't want to burn up a good chip, Good luck









EDIT:
As to your question about amprage - I believe if your 12 volt rail is rated at 25 amps it will handle a load of 300 watts. There is a lot of debate about how much power the vishera's use, but It could indeed be getting close to that figure ( someone please correct me if my figures are in err. thx)


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ah yeah i forgot the newer versions had the D5......I had the old version and the res/pump sucked
> You'll be happy with the D5 pump its pretty good.


You will be happy with the D5, that's the pump I have in my system and it works very well. Mine is the vario version so I can speed it up or slow it down if needed.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not sure that it's a good idea to turn off the thermal control. I'm not a gigabyte owner, but I believe that is what protects your board and cpu from damage due to overheating. If so, it would be risky to run without it.
> 
> What have your temp monitoring programs been telling you? In my opinion, there isn't an air cooling solution that will keep the 83XX series within its thermal envelope above 4.7 ghz or so when pushing it hard.
> 
> Don't want to burn up a good chip, Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> As to your question about amprage - I believe if your 12 volt rail is rated at 25 amps it will handle a load of 300 watts. There is a lot of debate about how much power the vishera's use, but It could indeed be getting close to that figure ( someone please correct me if my figures are in err. thx)


Well, 99% of the time it's fine, but the trouble is the temperature spikes. Normal behaviour for the CPU is that it can have somewhat significant temp swings second to second in lower to mid temps, normally tops out around the low to mid 70's. I'd say about 72-73 C is max. continuous safe temp, spikes to 75 c. The trouble happens when it spikes above max safe continuous for too much time consecutively. This chip can be a nightmare to fight with to try to get it higher at anything past what it would do with stock voltage, so if possible I would like to keep this overclock.

MUST NOT.... ADMIT DEFEAT.... HNGHHH....

I have some of the best air cooling available on the consumer market; I want to try to put it to use.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Well, 99% of the time it's fine, but the trouble is the temperature spikes. Normal behaviour for the CPU is that it can have somewhat significant temp swings second to second in lower to mid temps, normally tops out around the low to mid 70's. I'd say about 72-73 C is max. continuous safe temp, spikes to 75 c. The trouble happens when it spikes above max safe continuous for too much time consecutively. This chip can be a nightmare to fight with to try to get it higher at anything past what it would do with stock voltage, so if possible I would like to keep this overclock.
> 
> MUST NOT.... ADMIT DEFEAT.... HNGHHH....
> 
> I have some of the best air cooling available on the consumer market; I want to try to put it to use.


No... I HAVE ONE OF THE BEST AIR COOLING ON THE MARKET. phanteks ph-tc14pe Heatsink with 1 NF-F12 and 2 NF-F14s on it


----------



## ebduncan

Well just locked in 4.945ghz on my 8320. Woke up and it was still running OCCT so it passed overnight tests. Time to try out 5052ghz at the same voltage. Long process to find highest stable OC, but i definitely don't want to crash during gaming sessions.

What I find odd is the behavior of this CPU. At Idle it runs cooler than my 8120 by a few degrees. However at full load it actually runs hotter than my 8120. Figured temps would have gone down some at full load vs my 8120. Guess I will reset the water block, its not overheating, but I want to keep my core temps under 50c, for max oc. Currently going up to around 53c full load. My 8120 only reached 50c, at the same settings. Odd behavior, makes me want to say the 8320 actually consumes more power than my 8120.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> my first overclock on this board...hmm Any has an idea as to why my mem latency score is 150ns? it always used to be around 60ns.
> 
> I put it inside the spoiler due to bigger size of the pic so you can see better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/60093253.jpg/


anyone?...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> anyone?...


Thats a strange one
do u get this all the time?

i even cant see what memory u got and the timings are all starred out

have u tried overclocking ram?


----------



## p2mob

no, it always used to be around 60ns....yes this ram is overclocked from stock 1866 to 2050mhz. I tried setting everything to default in the bios, hoping it would fix this issue but no luck. I also tried setting the memory to the manufacture settings and timings.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> anyone?...


do you have CPUz running when you open MaxMemm?

fixed my freezing issue was slightly over volting derp


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do you have CPUz running when you open MaxMemm?


I did in the screenshot i took. I just tried running maxxmem without cpu-z open but no luck


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I did in the screenshot i took. I just tried running maxxmem without cpu-z open but no luck


is it possible for you to go back to stock and try again? It sucks but almost seems like a setting or something is off or post what you have set and we can compare


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> no, it always used to be around 60ns....yes this ram is overclocked from stock 1866 to 2050mhz. I tried setting everything to default in the bios, hoping it would fix this issue but no luck. I also tried setting the memory to the manufacture settings and timings.


k well post my bios settings shortly

editt:// screen shots from bios inside the spoiler.\



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








plus this what it used to always be


----------



## ComputerRestore

An OCN Member was having trouble with Prime95 Stability on my Asus Guide.

Specs:
- M5A99FX Pro 2.0
- FX 8350 @ 4.7Ghz
- 1600Mhz x 4 total 16GB Ram

At 4.7Ghz they were able to run Small FFT fine, but doing the full Blend Test a Core would drop.
They were able to trace it down to the DRAM voltage being set at 1.65v which was their recommended settings.

_Their Ram Recommended specs - 9-9-9-27-2T @ 1.65v_

When setting the D.O.C.P. Profile it set the ram to 9-9-9-24-2T @ 1.5v which ran 19 Hours of Prime before they ended it.

It's not certain if the ram just didn't like running at 1.65v (which would be unusual)

The other suspect is that 1.65v over 4 DIMMS (or possibly even 2 DIMMS) is too much strain on the IMC for some batches of CPU. - _when overclocking_

So if you are running into issues with Prime95 Stability, (rounding errors/hardware errors) then try running a ram profile that works at 1.5v or less.

I updated the Un-Official Overclock Method if anyone wants to play around with it.
Quote:


> 1600Mhz Ram
> - FSB 240
> - CPU/NB 7/8xMulti @ 1680Mhz/1920Mhz [0.9v-1.075]
> - Ram 6.66x Multi @ 1600Mhz [1.3v-1.5v]
> - HTT 11x Multi @ 2640Mhz


See if it'll help to push for higher clocks while keeping stability and lower voltages.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> anyone?...


It will do that if something isn't stable.
First thing I would try is bumping the cpu-nb voltage and if you have the headroom , the voltage to the ram.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It will do that if something isn't stable.
> First thing I would try is bumping the cpu-nb voltage and if you have the headroom , the voltage to the ram.


----------



## Noctizzle

i said id post pics


----------



## Durquavian

What are the chances a bad windows7 can cause issues with OCing


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> What are the chances a bad windows7 can cause issues with OCing


what are your timings at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> An OCN Member was having trouble with Prime95 Stability on my Asus Guide.
> 
> Specs:
> - M5A99FX Pro 2.0
> - FX 8350 @ 4.7Ghz
> - 1600Mhz x 4 total 16GB Ram
> 
> At 4.7Ghz they were able to run Small FFT fine, but doing the full Blend Test a Core would drop.
> They were able to trace it down to the DRAM voltage being set at 1.65v which was their recommended settings.
> 
> _Their Ram Recommended specs - 9-9-9-27-2T @ 1.65v_
> 
> When setting the D.O.C.P. Profile it set the ram to 9-9-9-24-2T @ 1.5v which ran 19 Hours of Prime before they ended it.
> 
> It's not certain if the ram just didn't like running at 1.65v (which would be unusual)
> 
> The other suspect is that 1.65v over 4 DIMMS (or possibly even 2 DIMMS) is too much strain on the IMC for some batches of CPU. - _when overclocking_
> 
> So if you are running into issues with Prime95 Stability, (rounding errors/hardware errors) then try running a ram profile that works at 1.5v or less.
> 
> I updated the Un-Official Overclock Method if anyone wants to play around with it.
> See if it'll help to push for higher clocks while keeping stability and lower voltages.


ooo that is something to test
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*


LOLZ please tell me that is not something you just heard


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> What are the chances a bad windows7 can cause issues with OCing


You can corrupt a windows install pretty easily when overclocking - especially messing with fsb , memory timings and pci-e clockspeeds.
SSD's are particularly vulnerable to this.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOLZ please tell me that is not something you just heard


OFC it isnt silly......im approaching 40 year old









it was the only thing i imagined Cssorkinman dancing to!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> OFC it isnt silly......im approaching 40 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the only thing i imagined Cssorkinman dancing to!!!


Lol yes, in my younger days it was known to happen.
My dancing days are over, I'm doing good just to get up and down the stairs to the man cave. I think 40,000+ hours of standing/walking on steel , concrete and jumping in and out of the back of semi trucks has pretty much voided the warrany on my knees









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what are your timings at?
> ooo that is something to test
> LOLZ please tell me that is not something you just heard


I should bust out my 1.95 Volt DDR 3 1800mhz OCZ and test that theory, anyone want to lend me their Vishera for an afternoon????


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol yes, in my younger days it was known to happen.
> My dancing days are over, I'm doing good just to get up and down the stairs to the man cave. I think 40,000+ hours of standing/walking on steel , concrete and jumping in and out of the back of semi trucks has pretty much voided the warrany on my knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should bust out my 1.95 Volt DDR 3 1800mhz OCZ and test that theory, anyone want to lend me their Vishera for an afternoon????


ill get on that.. but if you break it you buy it







if only there was teleportation already
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> OFC it isnt silly......im approaching 40 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the only thing i imagined Cssorkinman dancing to!!!


you do have a point NEBRAaaaauuuuhhhhhSSKSAAA nothing good ever comes from there LOL


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I should bust out my 1.95 Volt DDR 3 1800mhz OCZ and test that theory, anyone want to lend me their Vishera for an afternoon????


He he it'll be fine on yours, just have the fire extinguisher ready.
I have a set of OCZ DDR2 2.1v PC2-9200 and they barely get hot.


----------



## sdlvx

Hey everyone, I thought this might be of interest. I ran the x264 benchmark that comes with that fancy GUI but I did it by compiling x264 with custom CFLAGS in Gentoo and running it from terminal.

I created a ramdisk, copied the file there, and then ran x264 with nice level -20 (this is just like "real time" priority in Windows) and default settings, reading from ram disk video input and writing to null.

I pulled 30.74fps at a little under 5ghz, temps were a little over 70c, you can see the graph in the middle.

Here's results from results file:
Quote:


> 35.5 fps - 2 x Intel Xeon X5670 @ 2.93GHz ( 6C / 6T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 27.7 fps - 2 x Intel Xeon X5670 @ 2.93GHz ( 6C / 12T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 25.8 fps - Intel Core i7 X 980 @ 3.57GHz ( 6C / 12T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 23.4 fps - Intel i7-2600K @ 4.3GHz ( 4C / 8T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX
> 23.2 fps - Intel Xeon W3670 @ 3.2GHz ( 6C / 12T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 22.3 fps - 2 x Intel Xeon X5550 @ 2.67GHz ( 4C / 8T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 11.1 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8300 @ 3GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 10.4 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 3GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 Cache64
> 10.2 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.8GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 9.2 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.5GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 9.1 fps - AMD Phenom II X4 925 @ 2.8GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast FastShuffle SSEMisalign LZCNT
> 8.5 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 Cache64
> 8.7 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 6.7 fps - Intel Core2 Duo E8400 @ 3.6GHz ( 2C / 2T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 5.2 fps - AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3GHz ( 2C / 2T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast FastShuffle SSEMisalign LZCNT


So I was
Quote:


> 30.7 fps - AMD FX 8350 @ 4.97ghz (4C / 8T) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 FMA3 SSEMisalign LZCNT BMI1 TBM


Would appreciate it if people with similarly clocked FX 8350s ran the bench too, I'm seeing like 28 fps or so looking around google, so about a 10% increase for me. x264 looks like a pretty fair benchmark to me compared to some other ones, and it is one of FX 8350's strongest benchmarks.

PROOF:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so ive finally my rig ready to start tweaking again. one of the drive in my array was going south. now that ive got that fixed im currently working on stockish settings.

so heres some specs.
fx-8350 @4.011ghz
ROG crosshair v formula-z
GSkill ares 2133mhz low profile currently
running at Xmp 1 (11-11-11-30 @ 1.6v) 2 x 4 gb
zalman air cooler ( Cant remember the model at the moment )
gtx 550 ti sc with after market forced air cooling ( dont laugh got a sweet deal that i couldnt pass up..80 bux total after buying the cooler)
ive bumped the nb to 2400mhz seeing a nice snappy response.

im gunna have to stick with the zalmam for a while until i can afford a h series corsair so im not expecting any record breaking benchs.

what have others managed on after market air?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> im gunna have to stick with the zalmam for a while until i can afford a h series corsair so im not expecting any record breaking benchs.
> 
> what have others managed on after market air?


Sounds like you have a nice rig.

Most OC's on air are 4.6Ghz-4.7Ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sounds like you have a nice rig.
> 
> Most OC's on air are 4.6Ghz-4.7Ghz


I had a 4.8ghz with the beast NH D14








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I thought this might be of interest. I ran the x264 benchmark that comes with that fancy GUI but I did it by compiling x264 with custom CFLAGS in Gentoo and running it from terminal.
> 
> I created a ramdisk, copied the file there, and then ran x264 with nice level -20 (this is just like "real time" priority in Windows) and default settings, reading from ram disk video input and writing to null.
> 
> I pulled 30.74fps at a little under 5ghz, temps were a little over 70c, you can see the graph in the middle.
> 
> Here's results from results file:
> So I was
> Would appreciate it if people with similarly clocked FX 8350s ran the bench too, I'm seeing like 28 fps or so looking around google, so about a 10% increase for me. x264 looks like a pretty fair benchmark to me compared to some other ones, and it is one of FX 8350's strongest benchmarks.
> 
> PROOF:


Ill run it for u but give me awhile to set things up


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It will do that if something isn't stable.
> First thing I would try is bumping the cpu-nb voltage and if you have the headroom , the voltage to the ram.


idk about all that man....I think my memory is bad. now it wont even boot at manufacture settings. I have to boot it at 1600mhz







....plus my bios freezes when I enter GPU.DIMM POST section

or is it the board? I have tried loading the extreeme overclocking profile in bios and save and exit it, i got this massage: "Reebot and Select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press any key..."


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> idk about all that man....I think my memory is bad. now it wont even boot at manufacture settings. I have to boot it at 1600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....plus my bios freezes when I enter GPU.DIMM POST section
> 
> or is it the board? I have tried loading the extreeme overclocking profile in bios and save and exit it, i got this massage: "Reebot and Select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press any key..."


Congratulations, it would appear that you have corrupted your windows install


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well i dug the box out for the cooler, its a CNPS 14X.. its a massive beast..


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Congratulations, it would appear that you have corrupted your windows install


you noob, dont you read the whole posts before posting. Only after loading extreeme overclocking mode that appears. my windows install is just fine.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> you noob, dont you read the whole posts before posting. Only after loading extreeme overclocking mode that appears. my windows install is just fine.


Lol yes I read the whole post, usually when that message comes up it's because the operating system isn't accessable due to corruption.You did not say "only when i load extreme overclocking etc' it would have been helpful if you would have expressed that appropriately . It's also extremely rare to have ram go bad, unless you do something dreadfully wrong. If I were you , I would make sure you have a restore point established before attempting any further overclocking shenanigans , but what do I know, I'm just a noob








Good luck


----------



## OverclockerFox

Now, now.

Play nice, girls.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> you noob, dont you read the whole posts before posting. Only after loading extreeme overclocking mode that appears. my windows install is just fine.


Refrain from crap calling. We just got this thread cleaned and everyone just started acting nice. (even Gertruude acts nice







) So please...


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Hey everyone, I thought this might be of interest. I ran the x264 benchmark that comes with that fancy GUI but I did it by compiling x264 with custom CFLAGS in Gentoo and running it from terminal.
> 
> I created a ramdisk, copied the file there, and then ran x264 with nice level -20 (this is just like "real time" priority in Windows) and default settings, reading from ram disk video input and writing to null.
> 
> I pulled 30.74fps at a little under 5ghz, temps were a little over 70c, you can see the graph in the middle.
> 
> Here's results from results file:
> So I was
> Would appreciate it if people with similarly clocked FX 8350s ran the bench too, I'm seeing like 28 fps or so looking around google, so about a 10% increase for me. x264 looks like a pretty fair benchmark to me compared to some other ones, and it is one of FX 8350's strongest benchmarks.
> 
> PROOF:


Wow! Finally another Linux user on this thread. Lol. Sorry I'm not running that high of a clock, or I'd run a x264 bench for comparison. I will offer one suggestion, compile libx264 from source specifically for Vishera, if your haven't already. It may speed it up even more. I just compiled OpenCV in a similar manner for a robot vision project I'm working on. The increase in object detection speed was phenomenal! The cflag is "-march=bdver2" (Bulldozer Version 2) to enable Vishera specific optimization for GCC.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Refrain from crap calling. We just got this thread cleaned and everyone just started acting nice. (even Gertruude acts nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So please...


I apologize for acting childish...I am just frustrated..with this pc.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I thought this might be of interest. I ran the x264 benchmark that comes with that fancy GUI but I did it by compiling x264 with custom CFLAGS in Gentoo and running it from terminal.
> 
> I created a ramdisk, copied the file there, and then ran x264 with nice level -20 (this is just like "real time" priority in Windows) and default settings, reading from ram disk video input and writing to null.
> 
> I pulled 30.74fps at a little under 5ghz, temps were a little over 70c, you can see the graph in the middle.
> 
> Here's results from results file:
> So I was
> Would appreciate it if people with similarly clocked FX 8350s ran the bench too, I'm seeing like 28 fps or so looking around google, so about a 10% increase for me. x264 looks like a pretty fair benchmark to me compared to some other ones, and it is one of FX 8350's strongest benchmarks.
> 
> PROOF:


hey dude here's my results dunno if they are good or not but what a bloody great benchmark, certainly packs a bit of a punch










Spoiler: Resuts



Results for x264.exe r2200
x264 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

Pass 1

encoded 11812 frames, 72.16 fps, 7754.13 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 72.44 fps, 7754.32 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 72.07 fps, 7754.16 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 71.95 fps, 7754.43 kb/s

Pass 2

encoded 11812 frames, 18.61 fps, 8002.14 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.67 fps, 8002.09 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.70 fps, 8002.12 kb/s
encoded 11812 frames, 18.72 fps, 8002.10 kb/s

System Details

Name AMD FX
Codename Zambezi
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
Specification PC3-12800
Specification PC3-12800
Specification PC3-12800
Specification PC3-12800
Core Stepping OR-C0
Technology 32 nm
Manufacturer (ID) Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9B0000)
Manufacturer (ID) Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9B0000)
Manufacturer (ID) Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9B0000)
Manufacturer (ID) Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9B0000)
Stock frequency 5000 MHz
Core Speed 5017.0 MHz

Northbridge AMD RD9x0 rev. 02
Southbridge AMD SB950 rev. 40

CAS# latency (CL) 9.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD) 9
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 9
Cycle Time (tRAS) 24
Command Rate 2T
Command Rate 2T
Command Rate 2T
Command Rate 2T
Memory Frequency 936.5 MHz (3:14)
Memory Type DDR3
Memory Size 16384 MBytes
Channels Dual

Windows Version Microsoft Windows 7 (6.1) Ultimate Edition 64-bit Service Pack 1 (Build 7601)

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 8
Number of threads 8 (max 8)
L2 cache 4 x 2048 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Instructions sets MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP, FMA
Package Socket AM3+ (942)
Package Type 0x1

Temperature 0 52°C (125°F) [0x34] (CPU)
Temperature 1 24°C (75°F) [0x18] (Mainboard)
Temperature 0 36°C (96°F) [0xC240] (core)
Temperature 0 44°C (111°F) [0xC2C4] (core)
Temperature 0 43°C (108°F) [0xC2A8] (core)
Temperature 0 42°C (108°F) [0xC2A4] (core)


----------



## ChrisB17

I need some help. I am trying to do 4.6 ghz because my temps are great. I so far have 1.2v cpu/nb, DDR3-2133 (factory timings etc..) 1.428vcore load with LLC @ high and I keep getting illegal sumout error. Help please.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I need some help. I am trying to do 4.6 ghz because my temps are great. I so far have 1.2v cpu/nb, DDR3-2133 (factory timings etc..) 1.428vcore load with LLC @ high and I keep getting illegal sumout error. Help please.


Both of my Vishera's will fail prime at that speed if the voltage drops below 1.44 on the cpu. I would think a little bump in voltage to the core would fix you right up. See the pics as examples










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

nvm... found the difference myself.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I am doing a rather sketchy windows install. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Durquavian

Seems to have worked

Edit: didn't remove/format old files like I wanted so doing it again

Edit2: if you people would talk more I wouldn't have to edit. 116 updates so gonna be a while before I can play.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I need some help. I am trying to do 4.6 ghz because my temps are great. I so far have 1.2v cpu/nb, DDR3-2133 (factory timings etc..) 1.428vcore load with LLC @ high and I keep getting illegal sumout error. Help please.


If upping the CPU voltage doesn't help, I would recommend loading the D.O.C.P. 1600Mhz Ram profile and re-testing.


----------



## madorax

guys... i have a problem.

cpu 8320, asus M5A970 R2.0.

i just start run prime95 yesterday (Prime95 v.277.win64), and it freeze just about 1 minute after running (I run SmallFTTs), well... the freeze itself maybe understandable IF i'm on OC, but i'm only run in stock (3.5ghz) with all setting to auto in BIOS.
I try to run memtest, my patriot 2x4gb pass the test without error (my patriot is 1866 by intel XMP but run @ 1600 since it's all auto on BIOS), so the problem is not in the RAM i suggest. now about the proc, I notice turbo core is disabled in BIOS, (i think i'm disabled it myself) so i try to change the bios setting to default (F5), and let all as it is (auto) except for the SATA I change it to IDE (somehow my Hitachi 2T run slow if I run on AHCI, so I use IDE and Install windows on it).
the computer go in windows... not long while i'm just browsing with firefox it freeze again... by freeze i mean you have to push the restart button. wew... i think. i check the BIOS again and all is still on auto and nothing on OC (cpu 3500, turbo 4000. HT 2400. NB 2200), rebooting to windows, and again... it freeze... ~_~

so the only thing I change that i remember is turbo. so i set it back to disabled (default is auto), and yes... it solve the problem... at least for the freeze on browsing problem. after a while (about 3 hour run and i using it normally for browsing, etc without gaming) i try to run prime95 again... and yes, it freeze again. what is going on in here? TT__TT

FYI, my last cpu temp while running prime95 for only few second before freeze is 61'C, MB 42. I'm using AiSuite II. if not running prime, my idle would be 39'C & 35'C on MB. i'm still using that stock cooler. is it consider normal? I have AirCon in my room and temperature is about 21-23'C and I have 3 fan blowing in & out the chassis.
when i put the HSF, the HSF has the "default" thermal paste and I didn't change anything on that, i'm just put it there normally just as usual.

any ideas?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> k well post my bios settings shortly
> 
> editt:// screen shots from bios inside the spoiler.\
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus this what it used to always be


sorry dont know what the problem was but you should be able to just take a screen shot on a fat32 usb drive ( also can use a sd card )
think it is f12 to take a screen but dont quote me on that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> i said id post pics


NICE !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> you noob, dont you read the whole posts before posting. Only after loading extreeme overclocking mode that appears. my windows install is just fine.


that tells me your IMC cant keep up / your oc is unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I need some help. I am trying to do 4.6 ghz because my temps are great. I so far have 1.2v cpu/nb, DDR3-2133 (factory timings etc..) 1.428vcore load with LLC @ high and I keep getting illegal sumout error. Help please.


that error is usually the imc / ram try upping cpu/nb to 1.25~1.3v high or extreme llc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my Vishera's will fail prime at that speed if the voltage drops below 1.44 on the cpu. I would think a little bump in voltage to the core would fix you right up. See the pics as examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


most of the time you will get a rounding error if it is vcore most of the time the illegal sumout is ram


----------



## Durquavian

Sounds like voltage issue, but not sure

Even on auto the voltage can be too low for moderate stress


----------



## Durquavian

Sounds like voltage issue, but not sure


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sounds like voltage issue, but not sure
> 
> Even on auto the voltage can be too low for moderate stress


Auto voltage is usually WAY too high...


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> guys... i have a problem.
> 
> cpu 8320, asus M5A970 R2.0.
> 
> i just start run prime95 yesterday (Prime95 v.277.win64), and it freeze just about 1 minute after running (I run SmallFTTs), well... the freeze itself maybe understandable IF i'm on OC, but i'm only run in stock (3.5ghz) with all setting to auto in BIOS.
> I try to run memtest, my patriot 2x4gb pass the test without error (my patriot is 1866 by intel XMP but run @ 1600 since it's all auto on BIOS), so the problem is not in the RAM i suggest. now about the proc, I notice turbo core is disabled in BIOS, (i think i'm disabled it myself) so i try to change the bios setting to default (F5), and let all as it is (auto) except for the SATA I change it to IDE (somehow my Hitachi 2T run slow if I run on AHCI, so I use IDE and Install windows on it).
> the computer go in windows... not long while i'm just browsing with firefox it freeze again... by freeze i mean you have to push the restart button. wew... i think. i check the BIOS again and all is still on auto and nothing on OC (cpu 3500, turbo 4000. HT 2400. NB 2200), rebooting to windows, and again... it freeze... ~_~
> 
> so the only thing I change that i remember is turbo. so i set it back to disabled (default is auto), and yes... it solve the problem... at least for the freeze on browsing problem. after a while (about 3 hour run and i using it normally for browsing, etc without gaming) i try to run prime95 again... and yes, it freeze again. what is going on in here? TT__TT
> 
> FYI, my last cpu temp while running prime95 for only few second before freeze is 61'C, MB 42. I'm using AiSuite II. if not running prime, my idle would be 39'C & 35'C on MB. i'm still using that stock cooler. is it consider normal? I have AirCon in my room and temperature is about 21-23'C and I have 3 fan blowing in & out the chassis.
> when i put the HSF, the HSF has the "default" thermal paste and I didn't change anything on that, i'm just put it there normally just as usual.
> 
> any ideas?


so any help guys? i'm thinking about rma both mobo & proc since i'm just buy it a week ago...


----------



## Mega Man

try putting llc to ~ high ( but watch your temps. i would leave apm ON and hpc off personally with the stock cooler.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try putting llc to ~ high ( but watch your temps. i would leave apm ON and hpc off personally with the stock cooler.


both my LLC only had "Auto, Enabled, Disabled" option, and no HIGH. default was auto, i'm change it to enabled for both now.
APM is auto by default, and has enabled, disabled. so i turn it to enabled as you suggest.
HPC is disabled by default, so i leave it as it is.

now how about CnQ, C1E, SVM & Core C6 State? by default all is Enabled, and I leave it as it is.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> both my LLC only had "Auto, Enabled, Disabled" option, and no HIGH. default was auto, i'm change it to enabled for both now.
> APM is auto by default, and has enabled, disabled. so i turn it to enabled as you suggest.
> HPC is disabled by default, so i leave it as it is.
> 
> now how about CnQ, C1E, SVM & Core C6 State? by default all is Enabled, and I leave it as it is.


that is why i would do on stock cooler 62c is max temp you want for 8350. amp will throttle it on heat. i highly recommend getting a new cooler asap. the 212 would be a good choice even. ( and only $25 )

seriously debating guys ... shoul di get a gen3 saberkitty ( i like the new look of this one ) or a formula..... starting to add red into my build and would match nicely... also like the added power support for pcie and cpu..... really dont know which would be better....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> both my LLC only had "Auto, Enabled, Disabled" option, and no HIGH. default was auto, i'm change it to enabled for both now.
> APM is auto by default, and has enabled, disabled. so i turn it to enabled as you suggest.
> HPC is disabled by default, so i leave it as it is.
> 
> now how about CnQ, C1E, SVM & Core C6 State? by default all is Enabled, and I leave it as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> that is why i would do on stock cooler 62c is max temp you want for 8350. amp will throttle it on heat. i highly recommend getting a new cooler asap. the 212 would be a good choice even. ( and only $25 )
> 
> seriously debating guys ... shoul di get a gen3 saberkitty ( i like the new look of this one ) or a formula..... starting to add red into my build and would match nicely... also like the added power support for pcie and cpu..... really dont know which would be better....
Click to expand...

I own the Sabertooth 990FX and the Formula-Z and I would go with the Formula-Z
In fact, I am seriously considering moving my quadfire to my Z


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I own the Sabertooth 990FX and the Formula-Z and I would go with the Formula-Z
> In fact, I am seriously considering moving my quadfire to my Z


thanks one question i have. i love the 8 temp sensors on the board ( saberkitty ) how many temp sensors does asus have on the formula?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I own the Sabertooth 990FX and the Formula-Z and I would go with the Formula-Z
> In fact, I am seriously considering moving my quadfire to my Z
> 
> 
> 
> thanks one question i have. i love the 8 temp sensors on the board ( saberkitty ) how many temp sensors does asus have on the formula?
Click to expand...

Yeah the Z only has 3


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Pffffff, finally got this one stable









Trying to get to 5.1+ soon. Btw, is there a way to lower my ram timings? I mean, is it going to be stable? My RAMS are standard 1600 9-9-9-24.


----------



## hurricane28

my new score guys


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Pffffff, finally got this one stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get to 5.1+ soon. Btw, is there a way to lower my ram timings? I mean, is it going to be stable? My RAMS are standard 1600 9-9-9-24.


Yeah try dropping it one at a time.. So 8 9 9 then 8 8 9 so on eventually youll find a sweet spot


----------



## ebduncan

Anyway I put the 8320 in last night to replace my 8120, didn't change any settings in bios or anything, and attempted to boot. 4.9ghz at 1.5 volts. Computer started up just fine, and completed all stress testing. This cpu is also stable at 4.9ghz with 1.5 volts. Great news! back to the bios i go.

Set bios for 5052 (215 fsb x 23.5) same voltage 1.5 volts. Stable.
Set bios for 5160 (215fsb x 24) same voltage 1.5 unstable
Set bios for 5160 (215x 24) voltage 1.525 stable
set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) same voltage 1.525 unstable
set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) voltage 1.55 unstable

only adjusting Vcore, haven't tried messing with the mem controller yet, or cpu pill.

Not a golden 8320, but at least its a decent bin. More tinkering to come.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Anyway I put the 8320 in last night to replace my 8120, didn't change any settings in bios or anything, and attempted to boot. 4.9ghz at 1.5 volts. Computer started up just fine, and completed all stress testing. This cpu is also stable at 4.9ghz with 1.5 volts. Great news! back to the bios i go.
> 
> Set bios for 5052 (215 fsb x 23.5) same voltage 1.5 volts. Stable.
> Set bios for 5160 (215fsb x 24) same voltage 1.5 unstable
> Set bios for 5160 (215x 24) voltage 1.525 stable
> set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) same voltage 1.525 unstable
> set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) voltage 1.55 unstable
> 
> only adjusting Vcore, haven't tried messing with the mem controller yet, or cpu pill.
> 
> Not a golden 8320, but at least its a decent bin. More tinkering to come.


congrats !~
just a fair warning, visharas have dead spot with fsb so just because you cant boot does not mean you cant go higher. most visharas are fine @ 300+fsb ( IE 340-351 dead spot 352 + can boot np)
all the dead spots are random. so no one will be able to tell you where it is.

at those speeds 5.2+ prolly will need 1.56-1.58 vcore the voltage wall starts ~ 4.7, gets worse @4.9 and5.0+ it just gets insane

sounds to me like you got a rebinned 8350 ( some times they re brand 8350s to 8320s due to popularity/demand/supply )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats !~
> just a fair warning, visharas have dead spot with fsb so just because you cant boot does not mean you cant go higher. most visharas are fine @ 300+fsb ( IE 340-351 dead spot 352 + can boot np)
> all the dead spots are random. so no one will be able to tell you where it is.
> 
> at those speeds 5.2+ prolly will need 1.56-1.58 vcore the voltage wall starts ~ 4.7, gets worse @4.9 and5.0+ it just gets insane
> 
> sounds to me like you got a rebinned 8350 ( some times they re brand 8350s to 8320s due to popularity/demand/supply )


I agree that is an awesome 8320 not super amazing but very strong


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Anyway I put the 8320 in last night to replace my 8120, didn't change any settings in bios or anything, and attempted to boot. 4.9ghz at 1.5 volts. Computer started up just fine, and completed all stress testing. This cpu is also stable at 4.9ghz with 1.5 volts. Great news! back to the bios i go.
> 
> Set bios for 5052 (215 fsb x 23.5) same voltage 1.5 volts. Stable.
> Set bios for 5160 (215fsb x 24) same voltage 1.5 unstable
> Set bios for 5160 (215x 24) voltage 1.525 stable
> set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) same voltage 1.525 unstable
> set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) voltage 1.55 unstable
> 
> only adjusting Vcore, haven't tried messing with the mem controller yet, or cpu pill.
> 
> Not a golden 8320, but at least its a decent bin. More tinkering to come.


id love to see your stress testing results @ 5.1 or 5.2ghz









unless i read your post wrong and u just meant stressing 4.9, u didnt make it very clear


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id love to see your stress testing results @ 5.1 or 5.2ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless i read your post wrong and u just meant stressing 4.9, u didnt make it very clear


Stress testing: notontopic


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stress testing: notontopic


Nice vid lol

If i need stressing i just hang around kids for a few hours.....does the trick









edit: For someone else......below me

why would u post the same screenie twice? dont you think we seen it before therefore u find it within yourself to post the same picture again?

If people cared they would of posted but since its u and u alienated everyone in your previous outbursts i dont think u will find many allies


----------



## hurricane28

hey guys,

how is this score?



leave some comments:thumb:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> how is this score?
> 
> 
> 
> leave some comments:thumb:


Thats not even that great my 460s without my ram ocd get 5400


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that tells me your IMC cant keep up / your oc is unstable.


Actually that also happens while everything @ stock.

I paid 230$ for the board to avoid the problems...and but ever since i got it it has been nothing but issues to me







starting out with only detecting half my ram to giving me 150ns latency, to not being able to load extreme overclocking profile even at stock.









I will try to throw these memory sticks back into asus m5a97 r2.0 and see what happens, if I wont get 150ns the motherboard will be rma.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Actually that also happens while everything @ stock.
> 
> I paid 230$ for the board to avoid the problems...and but ever since i got it it has been nothing but issues to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting out with only detecting half my ram to giving me 150ns latency, to not being able to load extreme overclocking profile even at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to throw these memory sticks back into asus m5a97 r2.0 and see what happens, if I wont get 150ns the motherboard will be rma.


Have you tried reflashing the bios yet?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thats not even that great my 460s without my ram ocd get 5400


in SLI maybe yes but what about the physics score?


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Have you tried reflashing the bios yet?


I actually just flashed the bios from 1302 i believe to 1403, it has successfully flashed but it put me back to square at where only 7.90GB is usable AHAHAHAHA RMA this POS FOR SURE!

Should I send back to newegg or asus itself? its been 7 days since i got this from from newegg.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Have you tried reflashing the bios yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just flashed the bios from 1302 i believe to 1403, it has successfully flashed but it put me back to square at where only 7.90GB is usable AHAHAHAHA RMA this POS FOR SURE!
> 
> Should I send back to newegg or asus itself? its been 7 days since i got this from from newegg.
Click to expand...

Newegg.

Asus RMA is hell, and you'll get a refurb back. Newegg will just replace it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Anyway I put the 8320 in last night to replace my 8120, didn't change any settings in bios or anything, and attempted to boot. 4.9ghz at 1.5 volts. Computer started up just fine, and completed all stress testing. This cpu is also stable at 4.9ghz with 1.5 volts. Great news! back to the bios i go.
> 
> Set bios for 5052 (215 fsb x 23.5) same voltage 1.5 volts. Stable.
> Set bios for 5160 (215fsb x 24) same voltage 1.5 unstable
> Set bios for 5160 (215x 24) voltage 1.525 stable
> set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) same voltage 1.525 unstable
> set bios for 5267 (215x24.5) voltage 1.55 unstable
> 
> only adjusting Vcore, haven't tried messing with the mem controller yet, or cpu pill.
> 
> Not a golden 8320, but at least its a decent bin. More tinkering to come.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats !~
> just a fair warning, *all AMD CPUs* have dead spot with fsb so just because you cant boot does not mean you cant go higher. most visharas are fine @ 300+fsb ( IE 340-351 dead spot 352 + can boot np)
> all the dead spots are random. so no one will be able to tell you where it is.
> 
> at those speeds 5.2+ prolly will need 1.56-1.58 vcore the voltage wall starts ~ 4.7, gets worse @4.9 and5.0+ it just gets insane
> 
> sounds to me like you got a rebinned 8350 ( some times they re brand 8350s to 8320s due to popularity/demand/supply )
Click to expand...

FTFY.

Ebduncan: What's load voltage? Not buying 5160 full load stable on just 1.525 load voltage. LLC will kick it higher then what you set it to in BIOS.


----------



## p2mob

"Thank you for requesting your RMA online. Your request has been approved. Please print this page and include it inside the shipping box of your return. We will also send a copy to your email address (your Newegg.com ID) for your convenience. Your RMA number will void after 14-days. Please allow 3-4 business days for processing once Newegg.com has received your return."

time to start disassembling this pc...hopefully the next board they send will be worth the wait.

in a mean time im so glad i still kept my asus m5a97 r2.0







even tho..fresh system install is a must when hooking up a new board..


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Newegg.
> 
> Asus RMA is hell, and you'll get a refurb back. Newegg will just replace it.
> FTFY.
> 
> Ebduncan: What's load voltage? Not buying 5160 full load stable on just 1.525 load voltage. LLC will kick it higher then what you set it to in BIOS.


Speaking of deadspots, have you guys noticed that Gigabyte boards cap out on bus speed earlier than Asus? Or am I just hitting a dead zone at about 290? Anyone with a Gigabyte 990FX board running above 300mhz bus?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Newegg.
> 
> Asus RMA is hell, and you'll get a refurb back. Newegg will just replace it.
> FTFY.
> 
> Ebduncan: What's load voltage? Not buying 5160 full load stable on just 1.525 load voltage. LLC will kick it higher then what you set it to in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of deadspots, have you guys noticed that Gigabyte boards cap out on bus speed earlier than Asus? Or am I just hitting a dead zone at about 290? Anyone with a Gigabyte 990FX board running above 300mhz bus?
Click to expand...

My UD7 did not like 292-296 but was okay above that. It also did not like 232-241 either.


----------



## p2mob

Yup all 16gb detected on my old board and 63ns latency score







.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Newegg.
> 
> Asus RMA is hell, and you'll get a refurb back. Newegg will just replace it.
> FTFY.
> 
> Ebduncan: What's load voltage? Not buying 5160 full load stable on just 1.525 load voltage. LLC will kick it higher then what you set it to in BIOS.


my board does not have LLC. voltage set in bios for 1.525. By stable I mean it passed 20 runs of IBT (intel burn test) on max. Not overnight testing or anything. With my motherboard i actually get vdroop, so voltage being set to 1.525 means more like 1.51 volts under load.

BTW with the way chips are binned, there is no difference between a 8350 and a 8320. The only difference you will find is 8350's are likely to have a lower cpu VID than 8320's but not always the case.

Lower CPU VID does not always determine which cpu's overclock the best. I'm still messing with settings, but i see no reason to mess with the FSB. Only reason my FSB is at 215 in the first place is to run my memory at its spec speed of ddr3 2000. So no worries about FSB Dead spots.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Speaking of deadspots, have you guys noticed that Gigabyte boards cap out on bus speed earlier than Asus? Or am I just hitting a dead zone at about 290? Anyone with a Gigabyte 990FX board running above 300mhz bus?


probably just deadzone


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I thought this might be of interest. I ran the x264 benchmark that comes with that fancy GUI but I did it by compiling x264 with custom CFLAGS in Gentoo and running it from terminal.
> 
> I created a ramdisk, copied the file there, and then ran x264 with nice level -20 (this is just like "real time" priority in Windows) and default settings, reading from ram disk video input and writing to null.
> 
> I pulled 30.74fps at a little under 5ghz, temps were a little over 70c, you can see the graph in the middle.
> 
> Here's results from results file:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 35.5 fps - 2 x Intel Xeon X5670 @ 2.93GHz ( 6C / 6T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 27.7 fps - 2 x Intel Xeon X5670 @ 2.93GHz ( 6C / 12T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 25.8 fps - Intel Core i7 X 980 @ 3.57GHz ( 6C / 12T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 23.4 fps - Intel i7-2600K @ 4.3GHz ( 4C / 8T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX
> 23.2 fps - Intel Xeon W3670 @ 3.2GHz ( 6C / 12T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 22.3 fps - 2 x Intel Xeon X5550 @ 2.67GHz ( 4C / 8T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2
> 11.1 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8300 @ 3GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 10.4 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 3GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 Cache64
> 10.2 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.8GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 9.2 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.5GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 9.1 fps - AMD Phenom II X4 925 @ 2.8GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast FastShuffle SSEMisalign LZCNT
> 8.5 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.4GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 Cache64
> 8.7 fps - Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33GHz ( 4C / 4T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 6.7 fps - Intel Core2 Duo E8400 @ 3.6GHz ( 2C / 2T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.1 Cache64
> 5.2 fps - AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 3GHz ( 2C / 2T ) MMX2 SSE2Fast FastShuffle SSEMisalign LZCNT
> 
> 
> 
> So I was
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 30.7 fps - AMD FX 8350 @ 4.97ghz (4C / 8T) MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 FastShuffle SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 FMA3 SSEMisalign LZCNT BMI1 TBM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would appreciate it if people with similarly clocked FX 8350s ran the bench too, I'm seeing like 28 fps or so looking around google, so about a 10% increase for me. x264 looks like a pretty fair benchmark to me compared to some other ones, and it is one of FX 8350's strongest benchmarks.
> 
> PROOF:
Click to expand...

Yay, Fairy Tail and Gentoo!
I would test, but I can'T set Gentoo right now. Need more hours per day x_x. Not to mention that I can't get 4.79GHz cool enough to bench in summer.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Newegg.
> 
> Asus RMA is hell, and you'll get a refurb back. Newegg will just replace it.
> FTFY.
> 
> Ebduncan: What's load voltage? Not buying 5160 full load stable on just 1.525 load voltage. LLC will kick it higher then what you set it to in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> my board does not have LLC. voltage set in bios for 1.525. By stable I mean it passed 20 runs of IBT (intel burn test) on max. Not overnight testing or anything. With my motherboard i actually get vdroop, so voltage being set to 1.525 means more like 1.51 volts under load.
> 
> *BTW with the way chips are binned, there is no difference between a 8350 and a 8320.* The only difference you will find is 8350's are likely to have a lower cpu VID than 8320's but not always the case.
> 
> Lower CPU VID does not always determine which cpu's overclock the best. I'm still messing with settings, but i see no reason to mess with the FSB. Only reason my FSB is at 215 in the first place is to run my memory at its spec speed of ddr3 2000. So no worries about FSB Dead spots.
Click to expand...

Completely untrue, plus you contradicted yourself in the second sentence. You understand that the voltage difference is what binning is, yes? There's no magical "this can OC higher". Binning is "it can do this OC with less voltage/heat".

Also, with no LLC (Rev 1.0 boards only for Gigabyte), they have an astounding vdroop almost on the level with the MSI boards, meaning your load voltage at 1.525 would be around 1.48v. Not buying it.


----------



## p2mob

@KyadCK

do you know how long does newegg takes to ship out new board? and will they ship it overnight? Since I paid 45$ to get it to me over night originally, before knowing the device was defective.

Now everything runs smooth now I put back in Asus M5A97 R2.0 did a fresh O/S install and its flawless.

Also, I am very pleased to see another member from the windy city area.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> @KyadCK
> 
> do you know how long does newegg takes to ship out new board? and will they ship it overnight? Since I paid 45$ to get it to me over night originally, before knowing the device was defective.
> 
> Now everything runs smooth now I put back in Asus M5A97 R2.0 did a fresh O/S install and its flawless.
> 
> Also, I am very pleased to see another member from the windy city area.


Pretty sure they'll go with their standard 3-day, but unless you push for it, they won't cross ship. So they wait until your thing gets there.

I'm glad to be back in said windy city area.







Spent the last 5 days flying to San Diego to pack an apartment, fill a 17-foot U-Haul, drive it to Vegas, unload it, then fly home, it was horrible.


----------



## Tarnix

Been a while I ran 3dmark...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/666554

Somehow, the graphic driver is not approved... but that's the GTX660-only driver from Windows update...










my 3dmark scores always seems low when I look here, lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Been a while I ran 3dmark...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/666554
> 
> Somehow, the graphic driver is not approved... but that's the GTX660-only driver from Windows update...


3DMark's weird like that. 13.3 Beta and it's good, 13.4 WHQL and it complains. Never know what it's gunna say.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Speaking of deadspots, have you guys noticed that Gigabyte boards cap out on bus speed earlier than Asus? Or am I just hitting a dead zone at about 290? Anyone with a Gigabyte 990FX board running above 300mhz bus?


My 990FX-UD3 wouldn't post over 290. But I had that board before I heard of FSB deadspots, so I never tried it higher. Both the M5A99X-Evo and M5A99FX-Pro I've had would do 300 but were pretty glitchy (Icons popping slowly - freezing) Not Ram related as it was turned down pretty low as well as CPU/NB and HTT to run near stock. I didn't try to go over 300 on those boards so not sure if it would have done it.

Another OCN Member that was having trouble clocking over 4.5Ghz on an 8120 tried turning down the voltage on the DRAM Modules from 1.65 to 1.5v and is now happily running 4.6Ghz with no issues.
- Not sure if they could go higher because that is the limit of their cooling atm.
- Not sure if it is just something to do with the Asus boards either


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Completely untrue, plus you contradicted yourself in the second sentence. You understand that the voltage difference is what binning is, yes? There's no magical "this can OC higher". Binning is "it can do this OC with less voltage/heat".
> 
> Also, with no LLC (Rev 1.0 boards only for Gigabyte), they have an astounding vdroop almost on the level with the MSI boards, meaning your load voltage at 1.525 would be around 1.48v. Not buying it.


I did not contradict myself. I said specifically in my post how cpu's were binned. Via CPU VID. What voltage does it take this cpu to run at the desired frequency.

On the giga board rev 1.0, actually the vdroop isn't that bad on mine. Anything up to 1.5 volts and there is hardly any vdroop at all. Beyond 1.5 volts is where the vdroop starts to get funky. IE if i set voltage for 1.60 in bios, under load i'm likely to only see 1.55 volts. Currently with my voltage set to 1.525 my vdroop drops to around 1.5 at the lowest under load. I can monitor voltage via OCCT and make nice pretty graphs.

believe what you want, I honestly don't care. Perhaps once I get out of my testing stages in a few days I will post up some screen shots with some stress testing and monitoring.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> in SLI maybe yes but what about the physics score?


Well duh,, one 460 compared to a 660ti is like me comparing a 460 to a 8600gt so in sli that isnt that bad and only to be a couple hundred points below isnt bad besides i proved that physics is dependant on ram speed i havent ran the bench yet but im pretty sure my score will be higher than the one you posted. I should also mention i only paid 175 in total for both 460s half the price of a single 660ti


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Completely untrue, plus you contradicted yourself in the second sentence. You understand that the voltage difference is what binning is, yes? There's no magical "this can OC higher". Binning is "it can do this OC with less voltage/heat".
> 
> Also, with no LLC (Rev 1.0 boards only for Gigabyte), they have an astounding vdroop almost on the level with the MSI boards, meaning your load voltage at 1.525 would be around 1.48v. Not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not contradict myself. I said specifically in my post how cpu's were binned. Via CPU VID. What voltage does it take this cpu to run at the desired frequency.
Click to expand...

Except that is completly wrong, becasue some 8350s come at 1.4v and some 8320s come at 1.325v...

Try again.

Also, if you're running the tests anyway, and it's "stable", why not show those screens? It'd take like 2 mins.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except that is completly wrong, becasue some 8350s come at 1.4v and some 8320s come at 1.325v...
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Also, if you're running the tests anyway, and it's "stable", why not show those screens? It'd take like 2 mins.


Im proof of that my 8350 vid IS 1.4


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except that is completly wrong, becasue some 8350s come at 1.4v and some 8320s come at 1.325v...
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Also, if you're running the tests anyway, and it's "stable", why not show those screens? It'd take like 2 mins.


Ebduncan could be stable at that voltage and clock if he used the non-AVX IBT.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Ebduncan could be stable at that voltage and clock if he used the non-AVX IBT.


I wonder what his vid is


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except that is completely wrong, because some 8350s come at 1.4v and some 8320s come at 1.325v...
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Also, if you're running the tests anyway, and it's "stable", why not show those screens? It'd take like 2 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebduncan could be stable at that voltage and clock if he used the non-AVX IBT.
Click to expand...

I suppose, but unless you're really sure, and can back it up, don't go claiming numbers that seriously contradict everyone else.

This is a very public thread, we get new 8350 owners (both OC veterans and newbies alike) all the time, and the last thing anyone needs to deal with is someone wondering why their 8350 and CH-V can't get 5.2 stable when a little Rev 1 UD3 and 8320 can.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I suppose, but unless you're really sure, and can back it up, don't go claiming numbers that seriously contradict everyone else.
> 
> This is a very public thread, we get new 8350 owners (both OC veterans and newbies alike) all the time, and the last thing anyone needs to deal with is someone wondering why their 8350 and CH-V can't get 5.2 stable when a little Rev 1 UD3 and 8320 can.


That's a very good point.
It can lead to some disappointed owners , lots of wasted effort ,or even some damaged equipment. Ain't nobody got time for that









Edit: KyadCK "Also, with no LLC (Rev 1.0 boards only for Gigabyte), they have an astounding vdroop almost on the level with the MSI boards, meaning your load voltage at 1.525 would be around 1.48v"
What is surprising is that if you have LLC on it's lowest setting, my ASUS CHV-Z has almost half again more Vdroop than my GD-80.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I suppose, but unless you're really sure, and can back it up, don't go claiming numbers that seriously contradict everyone else.
> 
> This is a very public thread, we get new 8350 owners (both OC veterans and newbies alike) all the time, and the last thing anyone needs to deal with is someone wondering why their 8350 and CH-V can't get 5.2 stable when a little Rev 1 UD3 and 8320 can.


I said "could be", I'm not claiming .... In fact I really don't care... just forget about it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I suppose, but unless you're really sure, and can back it up, don't go claiming numbers that seriously contradict everyone else.
> 
> This is a very public thread, we get new 8350 owners (both OC veterans and newbies alike) all the time, and the last thing anyone needs to deal with is someone wondering why their 8350 and CH-V can't get 5.2 stable when a little Rev 1 UD3 and 8320 can.
> 
> 
> 
> I said "could be", I'm not claiming .... In fact I really don't care... just forget about it
Click to expand...

None of that was against you bud, it's an explanation. After "I suppose", none of it is about you.


----------



## Baskt_Case

The biggest thing I see in common with most of the 5GHz Vishera's is the usage of heavy duty water cooling. Not always, but alot of them.

I expected more than 4.6GHz on my H100i, but I've learned alot about these chips in my quest to get Prime stable.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> The biggest thing I see in common with most of the 5GHz Vishera's is the usage of heavy duty water cooling. Not always, but alot of them.
> 
> I expected more than 4.6GHz on my H100i, but I've learned alot about these chips in my quest to get Prime stable.


I'm fully AVX stable in Gentoo at a little under 5ghz. I can do 5ghz+ at about 1.55v if I'm just doing non-AVX IBT, but if I want AVX stable, I need about 1.62v.

The craziest thing I've seen so far is that when running Gentoo sometimes temp has nothing to do with cpu % usage shown by system monitors.

I can have 50% usage across all cores and be over 70c and then have everything loaded 100% and be in the 40s. I have no idea why it's doing this, I don't think it's throttling. But I don't know of a good way to monitor frequency accurately in real time in Linux.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty sure they'll go with their standard 3-day, but unless you push for it, they won't cross ship. So they wait until your thing gets there.
> 
> I'm glad to be back in said windy city area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the last 5 days flying to San Diego to pack an apartment, fill a 17-foot U-Haul, drive it to Vegas, unload it, then fly home, it was horrible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I'm fully AVX stable in Gentoo at a little under 5ghz. I can do 5ghz+ at about 1.55v if I'm just doing non-AVX IBT, but if I want AVX stable, I need about 1.62v.
> 
> The craziest thing I've seen so far is that when running Gentoo sometimes temp has nothing to do with cpu % usage shown by system monitors.
> 
> I can have 50% usage across all cores and be over 70c and then have everything loaded 100% and be in the 40s. I have no idea why it's doing this, I don't think it's throttling. But I don't know of a good way to monitor frequency accurately in real time in Linux.


i like HWinfo64


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I'm fully AVX stable in Gentoo at a little under 5ghz. I can do 5ghz+ at about 1.55v if I'm just doing non-AVX IBT, but if I want AVX stable, I need about 1.62v.
> 
> The craziest thing I've seen so far is that when running Gentoo sometimes temp has nothing to do with cpu % usage shown by system monitors.
> 
> I can have 50% usage across all cores and be over 70c and then have everything loaded 100% and be in the 40s. I have no idea why it's doing this, I don't think it's throttling. But I don't know of a good way to monitor frequency accurately in real time in Linux.


I have conky set up to monitor the frequency of each core. It seems pretty accurate. Here's what it looks like. The gauges are showing usage for each core with the GHz below. I'll post my conky.conf if you need it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well duh,, one 460 compared to a 660ti is like me comparing a 460 to a 8600gt so in sli that isnt that bad and only to be a couple hundred points below isnt bad besides i proved that physics is dependant on ram speed i havent ran the bench yet but im pretty sure my score will be higher than the one you posted. I should also mention i only paid 175 in total for both 460s half the price of a single 660ti


okay,

well my 660 ti score is a very good score, go look for what others got with their 660ti's the MSI POWER EDITION is the only card that allows overvolting so are the lightning cards but that is another story.

besides i only had it clocked at +80 core and +500 MEM i was going for the physics score, when i had the 10k score i was at 175+ core and 775+ mem offsets.

your physics score higher? i saw your score and yours was like 98... but if u are so confident show us:thumb:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay,
> 
> well my 660 ti score is a very good score, go look for what others got with their 660ti's the MSI POWER EDITION is the only card that allows overvolting so are the lightning cards but that is another story.
> 
> besides i only had it clocked at +80 core and +500 MEM i was going for the physics score, when i had the 10k score i was at 175+ core and 775+ mem offsets.
> 
> your physics score higher? i saw your score and yours was like 98... but if u are so confident show us:thumb:


Dont you ever learn... Le sigh when i get home i will... Also if you knew much about cards you dont always have to have a specific one.. Editing bios is pretty easy..

Ok so i just checked i beat you on physics before i had ocd my ram.. I got my numbers crossed my score is 4500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/644737

That was my only run from last week..

Y you no validat? Here is an example of nonvalidation compared to real one http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/461457/fs/452608 see how the numbers dont match


----------



## NBAasDOGG

I have a question for those on a 'sexy' custom loop









1- Whats is your max CPU temp and on what voltage? (temp in game and benchmarks like Cinebench or prime)
2-How big is your rad?
3-How often do you clean your loop?

About me:

My temps in BF3 are max 49C at 1.586v at 5.1ghz. In 3 Cinebench 11.5 runs my max temp is 58C at same volts an clocks.
I have 2 rad, one is a 200mm and the other is a huge 240mm.
It's my first time on a loop, and i am probably going to clean up every 10 months.

Can't wait for the answers


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I have a question for those on a 'sexy' custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Whats is your max CPU temp and on what voltage? (temp in game and benchmarks like Cinebench or prime)
> 2-How big is your rad?
> 3-How often do you clean your loop?
> 
> About me:
> 
> My temps in BF3 are max 49C at 1.586v at 5.1ghz. In 3 Cinebench 11.5 runs my max temp is 58C at same volts an clocks.
> I have 2 rad, one is a 200mm and the other is a huge 240mm.
> It's my first time on a loop, and i am probably going to clean up every 10 months.
> 
> Can't wait for the answers


Hey Fella

I only game and things at 5ghz, there is really no difference between 5 and 5.1 except temp and volts








5.1 cinebench 57 socket temp 8.71 score
prime gets to 57Cish @5ghz cant say for sure as its been a few weeks, i think with all my fans off on the rad it gets to 65c haha
i have a 360 skinny rad, i had a 360 fat one but i put my screewdriver straight through it and it leaked everywhere so im back on my skinny and not so good rad
gaming well i dont think i go over 40C at 5ghz but would have to see temps whilst im gaming to be sure

ive cleaned my loop once after the first month's usage i plan to do it 3 monthly

PS DONT ASK RED U WILL FEEL INFERIOR


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I have a question for those on a 'sexy' custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Whats is your max CPU temp and on what voltage? (temp in game and benchmarks like Cinebench or prime)
> 2-How big is your rad?
> 3-How often do you clean your loop?
> 
> About me:
> 
> My temps in BF3 are max 49C at 1.586v at 5.1ghz. In 3 Cinebench 11.5 runs my max temp is 58C at same volts an clocks.
> I have 2 rad, one is a 200mm and the other is a huge 240mm.
> It's my first time on a loop, and i am probably going to clean up every 10 months.
> 
> Can't wait for the answers


About the same for volts , 5.1 is 1.64v temp.. Well not so good i only have a single 240 rad


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I have a question for those on a 'sexy' custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Whats is your max CPU temp and on what voltage? (temp in game and benchmarks like Cinebench or prime)
> 2-How big is your rad?
> 3-How often do you clean your loop?
> 
> About me:
> 
> My temps in BF3 are max 49C at 1.586v at 5.1ghz. In 3 Cinebench 11.5 runs my max temp is 58C at same volts an clocks.
> I have 2 rad, one is a 200mm and the other is a huge 240mm.
> It's my first time on a loop, and i am probably going to clean up every 10 months.
> 
> Can't wait for the answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the same for volts , 5.1 is 1.64v temp.. Well not so good i only have a single 240 rad
Click to expand...

Hey wet dudes







hehe ...sorry
5.21GHz @ 1.536 Temps are 46c on Cinebench
GPU's reach max temp of 37c Heaven 4.0 ( these are @ 23 Ambient)
4 x Rads (1 x 45mm x 360mm/ 2 x 45mm x 240mm/ 1 x 45mm x 120mm) & 4 x pumps (3 x VPP-655/ 1 x Phobya DC12-+400)
Once every 4-6 months I drain and fill, but I use only distilled and silver coil.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Yo red 1776 ref sapphire 7970 on the way. For me ofcourse.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey wet dudes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe ...sorry
> 5.21GHz @ 1.536 Temps are 46c on Cinebench
> GPU's reach max temp of 37c Heaven 4.0 ( these are @ 23 Ambient)
> 4 x Rads (1 x 45mm x 360mm/ 2 x 45mm x 240mm/ 1 x 45mm x 120mm) & 4 x pumps (3 x VPP-655/ 1 x Phobya DC12-+400)
> Once every 4-6 months I drain and fill, but I use only distilled and silver coil.


OMG OMG OMG









4 RADS and 4 PUMP, i've never been so jealoud before







4 rads is awsome man


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 RADS and 4 PUMP, i've never been so jealoud before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 rads is awsome man


Didnt i tell u not to ask Red?










Spoiler: BAHAHAHA



Red you got too much money!!!!!!


----------



## d1nky

quick question.

whats the max voltage you would set for each of these. and account for temps. as you know voltages can keep climbing finding that overclock

-cpu
-cpu nb
-dram
-nb
-ht


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey wet dudes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe ...sorry
> 5.21GHz @ 1.536 Temps are 46c on Cinebench
> GPU's reach max temp of 37c Heaven 4.0 ( these are @ 23 Ambient)
> 4 x Rads (1 x 45mm x 360mm/ 2 x 45mm x 240mm/ 1 x 45mm x 120mm) & 4 x pumps (3 x VPP-655/ 1 x Phobya DC12-+400)
> Once every 4-6 months I drain and fill, but I use only distilled and silver coil.


Bloody reviewers getting all the best stuff

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> quick question.
> 
> whats the max voltage you would set for each of these. and account for temps. as you know voltages can keep climbing finding that overclock
> 
> -cpu
> -cpu nb
> -dram
> -nb
> -ht


no one can give u this information dude....every cpu is different so we cannot tell u what we would do on that chip because we dont own it, we can only advise what max volts we would go but until we own that cpu we possibly cant give u these voltage values you ask for

I dont mean to sound rude or anything. its just hard to give people what they want sometimes

It would be easier for u to give us what ya got so far and then we can advise


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Bloody reviewers getting all the best stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one can give u this information dude....every cpu is different so we cannot tell u what we would do on that chip because we dont own it, we can only advise what max volts we would go but until we own that cpu we possibly cant give u these voltage values you ask for
> 
> I dont mean to sound rude or anything. its just hard to give people what they want sometimes
> 
> It would be easier for u to give us what ya got so far and then we can advise


Also depends on cooling and aiflow and ambients and what frequecies and so on o and hardware


----------



## d1nky

im @ 4.7ghz (200x 23.5)

cpu v - 1.525
dram timings 9-9-9-24 1600 - 1.600
cpu nb - 1.313

nb - 1.60 @2400
ht - 1.90 @2400

all the eco stuff is off. cpu active control / apm / ss all disabled

im not a complete noob and understand that every set up is different. i want to know the max physical voltage before things go wrong. seems atm its just eating voltages and not getting stable, 30+ min prime95 full blend

i only use prime so please avoid that lecture.

max temps 60*c aegir + 13*c about ambients


----------



## AlDyer

Got a new FX 8350 so add me to da club
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2807554

Found surprise under the lid:


More pics will be posted once I get my H220 from RMA and my new Accelero Xtreme cooler for my HD 7950









EDIT: Do I have to fill in the massive form? It is hard to say max OC when I don't have my H220 here and I doubt I can reach my max OC with a 212 EVO as good as it is..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im @ 4.7ghz (200x 23.5)
> 
> cpu v - 1.525
> dram timings 9-9-9-24 - 1.600
> cpu nb - 1.313
> 
> nb - 1.60 @2400
> ht - 1.90 @2400
> 
> all the eco stuff is off. cpu active control / apm / ss all disabled
> 
> im not a complete noob and understand that every set up is different. i want to know the max physical voltage before things go wrong. seems atm its just eating voltages and not getting stable, 30+ min prime95 full blend
> 
> i only use prime so please avoid that lecture.
> 
> max temps 60*c aegir + 13*c about ambients


Whats the fsb and ram speed?


----------



## d1nky

sorry i wrote everything from memory,

ram @1600

200 x 12 = 2400


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> sorry i wrote everything from memory,
> 
> ram @1600
> 
> 200 x 12 = 2400


Try upping cpu nb up to 1.325 and see if that helps and possibly try vddr a little watch your temps..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> sorry i wrote everything from memory,
> 
> ram @1600
> 
> 200 x 12 = 2400


If im brutally honest you wont run prime with your cooler at that clock. I know you may think its alright but man take it from me your cooler isnt gonna do anything special. Id put that in the same league as the 212 evo's

drop that voltage pls there is no way in hell that your chip would take all that for 4.7.

When i had my NH D14 i could only run prime up to 4.7, 4.8 and over i couldnt....why? temps the main reason.....air coolers just cant handle stressing after a certain temp and clock with prime


----------



## d1nky

thanks.

cpu nb v - 1.350 testing that atm

on this its not cpu vddr but vdda or something with two voltage choices. @ 1.70 atm

ive opened more windows so hopefully ambients will drop. may even try different memory or timings.

whats auxillary temp in hwinfo64? my psu does have a sensor but not sure as its 1.5*c. maybe a false reading, but its usually at 10*c lol










@gertruude my ambients are pretty low about 12*c now

and i fully understand this cooler isnt going to handle the clock/voltage but this is aimed for benching (short term)


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If im brutally honest you wont run prime with your cooler at that clock. I know you may think its alright but man take it from me your cooler isnt gonna do anything special. Id put that in the same league as the 212 evo's
> 
> drop that voltage pls there is no way in hell that your chip would take all that for 4.7.
> 
> When i had my NH D14 i could only run prime up to 4.7, 4.8 and over i couldnt....why? temps the main reason.....air coolers just cant handle stressing after a certain temp and clock with prime


Yeah I agree with gertruude, that seems like a really high cpu voltage for that clock, I'm running the exact same speeds and timings for CPU and ram at the moment, with 1.464 vcore with LLC on high, and am perfectly stable. I know everyone is different, but I can't see yours taking 1.525 for the same clock...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> cpu nb v - 1.350 testing that atm i didnt realize what clock you were at yeah drop the cpu voltage something else is making it not stable not cpu voltage but that high of over voltage is prolly causing issues too
> 
> on this its not cpu vddr but vdda or something with two voltage choices. @ 1.70 atm
> 
> ive opened more windows so hopefully ambients will drop. may even try different memory or timings.
> 
> whats auxillary temp in hwinfo64? my psu does have a sensor but not sure as its 1.5*c. maybe a false reading, but its usually at 10*c lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gertruude my ambients are pretty low about 12*c now
> 
> and i fully understand this cooler isnt going to handle the clock/voltage but this is aimed for benching (short term)


Vddr is voltage for your ram multiplier not cpu


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> cpu nb v - 1.350 testing that atm
> 
> on this its not cpu vddr but vdda or something with two voltage choices. @ 1.70 atm
> 
> ive opened more windows so hopefully ambients will drop. may even try different memory or timings.
> 
> whats auxillary temp in hwinfo64? my psu does have a sensor but not sure as its 1.5*c. maybe a false reading, but its usually at 10*c lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gertruude my ambients are pretty low about 12*c now
> 
> and i fully understand this cooler isnt going to handle the clock/voltage but this is aimed for benching (short term)


I didnt see thhe clock but yeah that is what i have for 5ghz...


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Vddr is voltage for your ram multiplier not cpu


hmm time for a swiftek 220 then.

and i havent seen vddr in this bios.so i got confused between that and vdda, my bad.

ill just run a few benches and have done with it.


----------



## PhantomGhost

I do have another quick question for some of you guys, I know its a bit off topic, but those of you running linux, can you please tell me what motherboard you have, and the distro you're running?

With this Gigabyte 990FX UD3, I'm having a horrible time trying to get Ubuntu or Mint installed, it seems this board is not very linux friendly at all...wish I had figured this out sooner when I could still return it. Looking forward to some answers, thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I do have another quick question for some of you guys, I know its a bit off topic, but those of you running linux, can you please tell me what motherboard you have, and the distro you're running?
> 
> With this Gigabyte 990FX UD3, I'm having a horrible time trying to get Ubuntu or Mint installed, it seems this board is not very linux friendly at all...wish I had figured this out sooner when I could still return it. Looking forward to some answers, thanks!


Thats cause those distros aim for general purpose, i have best luck with suse or fedora, but im not all that experienced with linux so take that how you will


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im @ 4.7ghz (200x 23.5)
> 
> cpu v - 1.525
> dram timings 9-9-9-24 1600 - 1.600
> cpu nb - 1.313
> 
> nb - 1.60 @2400
> ht - 1.90 @2400
> 
> all the eco stuff is off. cpu active control / apm / ss all disabled
> 
> im not a complete noob and understand that every set up is different. i want to know the max physical voltage before things go wrong. seems atm its just eating voltages and not getting stable, 30+ min prime95 full blend
> 
> i only use prime so please avoid that lecture.
> 
> max temps 60*c aegir + 13*c about ambients


I think you are at your thermal limit. More v core will probably make things worse and if the 1.525 V is at load that should be plenty. I would try knocking back your HT to 2200 , see if that helps. It worked on my MSI rig and later, when I set things up on my CHV-Z to run ram at 2400mhz it knocked the HT back to 2200 automatically. There must be a reason it does that.


----------



## d1nky

thanks guys. guess its time to get a wc loop.

and this is only for short periods of benching, havent benched this chip yet.

and anything thats prime stable for 20- 30mins gets benched.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks guys. guess its time to get a wc loop.
> 
> and this is only for short periods of benching, havent benched this chip yet.
> 
> and anything thats prime stable for 20- 30mins gets benched.


12C ambient? in this weather lol, do u live in antarctic?









If you can afford it go WC lol, go custom if money is no problem for u, you'd love it







if not then like u said before get a closed loop but i think you would prefer custom


----------



## d1nky

im debating about a custom loop but money is an issue, ive spent enough as it is lol

heres the weather

https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&sugexp=eappswebkhl&gs_rn=14&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=1l6Sd3nxcUKTa1GQuM979Q&cp=3&gs_id=a&xhr=t&q=weather&es_nrs=true&pf=p&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=wea&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.46751780,d.d2k&fp=13e85b7e7d899dc&biw=1024&bih=667

heres my rig mod log

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183505

a custom black loop with grey rad would look awesome!! donations please....


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think you are at your thermal limit. More v core will probably make things worse and if the 1.525 V is at load that should be plenty. I would try knocking back your HT to 2200 , see if that helps. It worked on my MSI rig and later, when I set things up on my CHV-Z to run ram at 2400mhz it knocked the HT back to 2200 automatically. There must be a reason it does that.


The HT on Piledriver stock is 2600mhz. Why would he want to set it lower than its stock default value. Only the north bridge runs at 2200mhz stock.

Also about my computer being IBT stable, It is with AVX my IBT verison is 2.54. My Cpu Vid is 1.325. My computer is not stable at 5.2ghz '(might be with llc on a better board). This is a public thread, and everyone knows that every setup is different and you may or may not achieve the same results as others. I am water cooled, custom kit.

2 radiators RX240, and UT60 (280). Raystorm cpu block, currently cpu only Loop. My temps are much lower than most folks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I have a question for those on a 'sexy' custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Whats is your max CPU temp and on what voltage? (temp in game and benchmarks like Cinebench or prime)
> 2-How big is your rad?
> 3-How often do you clean your loop?
> 
> About me:
> 
> My temps in BF3 are max 49C at 1.586v at 5.1ghz. In 3 Cinebench 11.5 runs my max temp is 58C at same volts an clocks.
> I have 2 rad, one is a 200mm and the other is a huge 240mm.
> It's my first time on a loop, and i am probably going to clean up every 10 months.
> 
> Can't wait for the answers


my stable settings are 4.8ghz
1.5v ~ 58c ( old setup with just 1 240mm rad )
2 atm 30mm 240, 45mm 240, 45mm 120, 60mm 120
3 never had to ... i upgrade too much XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey wet dudes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe ...sorry
> 5.21GHz @ 1.536 Temps are 46c on Cinebench
> GPU's reach max temp of 37c Heaven 4.0 ( these are @ 23 Ambient)
> 4 x Rads (1 x 45mm x 360mm/ 2 x 45mm x 240mm/ 1 x 45mm x 120mm) & 4 x pumps (3 x VPP-655/ 1 x Phobya DC12-+400)
> Once every 4-6 months I drain and fill, but I use only distilled and silver coil.


i am coming for you after dwood gets freed up he will be making me a pedestal. after said pedestal i will be going for 6 480 monsta rads !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yo red 1776 ref sapphire 7970 on the way. For me ofcourse.


congrats!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> quick question.
> 
> whats the max voltage you would set for each of these. and account for temps. as you know voltages can keep climbing finding that overclock
> 
> -cpu
> -cpu nb
> -dram
> -nb
> -ht


http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
max voltage last page.... as long as temps are in check.. should be fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im @ 4.7ghz (200x 23.5)
> 
> cpu v - 1.525
> dram timings 9-9-9-24 1600 - 1.600
> cpu nb - 1.313
> 
> nb - 1.60 @2400
> ht - 1.90 @2400
> 
> all the eco stuff is off. cpu active control / apm / ss all disabled
> 
> im not a complete noob and understand that every set up is different. i want to know the max physical voltage before things go wrong. seems atm its just eating voltages and not getting stable, 30+ min prime95 full blend
> 
> i only use prime so please avoid that lecture.
> 
> max temps 60*c aegir + 13*c about ambients


again. some fx chips wont get prime stable.... no if ands or buts about it.
whats your LLC @

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Got a new FX 8350 so add me to da club
> CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2807554
> 
> Found surprise under the lid:
> 
> 
> More pics will be posted once I get my H220 from RMA and my new Accelero Xtreme cooler for my HD 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Do I have to fill in the massive form? It is hard to say max OC when I don't have my H220 here and I doubt I can reach my max OC with a 212 EVO as good as it is..


yes you do if you want to be in the list. however you can wait to do so untill you have yyour h220
welcome and congrats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think you are at your thermal limit. More v core will probably make things worse and if the 1.525 V is at load that should be plenty. I would try knocking back your HT to 2200 , see if that helps. It worked on my MSI rig and later, when I set things up on my CHV-Z to run ram at 2400mhz it knocked the HT back to 2200 automatically. There must be a reason it does that.


this pretty sure ht speed is depended upon ram speed though... i mean i agree about the thermal limit


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im debating about a custom loop but money is an issue, ive spent enough as it is lol
> 
> heres the weather
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&sugexp=eappswebkhl&gs_rn=14&gs_ri=psy-ab&tok=1l6Sd3nxcUKTa1GQuM979Q&cp=3&gs_id=a&xhr=t&q=weather&es_nrs=true&pf=p&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&oq=wea&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.46751780,d.d2k&fp=13e85b7e7d899dc&biw=1024&bih=667
> 
> heres my rig mod log
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183505
> 
> a custom black loop with grey rad would look awesome!! donations please....


you are never in halifax???? omg


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The HT on Piledriver stock is 2600mhz. Why would he want to set it lower than its stock default value. Only the north bridge runs at 2200mhz stock.
> 
> Also about my computer being IBT stable, It is with AVX my IBT verison is 2.54. My Cpu Vid is 1.325. My computer is not stable at 5.2ghz '(might be with llc on a better board). This is a public thread, and everyone knows that every setup is different and you may or may not achieve the same results as others.


Because it helps stabilize something when you start pushing the rig hard , that's about as eloquently as I can put it....lol . Don't ask me why, but that's been my experience , just thought I would share it in hopes it would help others. The fact that my CHV-Z does this automatically when you push the ram very hard also seems to lend some validity to my "hunch".


----------



## d1nky

whats an average firestrike score?

@megaman i like the way you roll, thanks for the link.

i live in bournemouth next to the sea and its freezing sea air, nice ambients tho


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

A bit off topic but opinions on slot fans that fit in between graphics cards anyone?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> whats an average firestrike score?
> 
> @megaman i like the way you roll, thanks for the link.
> 
> i live in bournemouth next to the sea and its freezing sea air, nice ambients tho


FWIW, non approved driver 7970 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/371478


----------



## d1nky

urmm nearly hit that with a 7950 first run....

my combined is shockingly terrible tho. any ideas?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> A bit off topic but opinions on slot fans that fit in between graphics cards anyone?


The only one I have tried was an Antec dual slot cooler. It was adjustable, but in order to do any good, it had to be on it's highest setting. That made it the loudest fan in the case







. http://bestbyte.net/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=FASLANVCOL&Category_Code=FASL&Store_Code=BB


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> urmm nearly hit that with a 7950 first run....
> 
> my combined is shockingly terrible tho. any ideas?


Thats for everyone


----------



## d1nky

i mean i wasnt far off those individual scores with a 8350/7950 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/371478 (his scores)

but my combined seems to lack a bit? so whats up with that?

and why arent these friggin drivers approved already!!!

edit just done better but

for example, i get better detailed/individual scores but his combined fps14 mines 8fps

WTH

god my systems a beast, id love to have it LN2 for a day!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i mean i wasnt far off those individual scores with a 8350/7950 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/371478 (his scores)
> 
> but my combined seems to lack a bit? so whats up with that?
> 
> and why arent these friggin drivers approved already!!!


Post your settings and scores, might have some suggs then.

And yes, approve them drivers already.....lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The only one I have tried was an Antec dual slot cooler. It was adjustable, but in order to do any good, it had to be on it's highest setting. That made it the loudest fan in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . http://bestbyte.net/merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=FASLANVCOL&Category_Code=FASL&Store_Code=BB


Thnx that helps in my searchin


----------



## d1nky

i will do but im using two rigs and on my main rig i have a bench/os partition with a stripped windows7.

so ill have to put some drivers on and log into here.


----------



## cssorkinman

While we are on the off- topic topic of graphics card cooling lol . I have an ASUS 6970 triple slot card, the thing is so massive if you had a paddle, you could use it as a canoe







. It is a great card, but has always ran close to 100C as reported in gpu-z and ccc. I kind of wrote it off as being a bad reading as the stock cooler is huge with dual fans and should have been running cooler than that . Well I finally got tired of the fan noise ( not the annoying high pitched sound some give out but rather a WHOOOOOSH noise instead) and decided to investigate things a bit.
I then removed the cooler to find a huge glob of dried up thermal paste residing on the chip and the surrounding circuit board surface. Nearly had to chisel the stuff (ceramic??) off at first, then used rubbing alcohol to finish the job. I reapplied a small dollop of AS5 on the chip and remounted the cooler.
The results astonished me, it now spends most of its time running in the 60 C area . I don't think I have heard it over the other fans in my son's rig since . I'm very pleased about that as the back of his rig sits about 5 feet from my left ear as I type this..lol


----------



## d1nky

DCII are beauties.

im about to upload my scores

check this out. please evaluate

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/469409

comparison to 7970

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/469409/fs/371478

look at my combined









if i fix that then ill be beating 7970s not even with a full overclock.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> DCII are beauties.
> 
> im about to upload my scores
> 
> (space reserved)


So are whores. But they carry clamydia and herpes. (GPU Tweak and non ref PCB/sucky cooler)


----------



## d1nky

so are whores?? thats probs why i like dcII then lol

someone please help me fix my combined scores.......


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> so are whores?? thats probs why i like dcII then lol
> 
> someone please help me fix my combined scores....... i smell burning lol


CLAMYDIA AND HERPES = GPU TWEAK AND OTHER ROG FEATURES!

Getting my ref Sapphire 7970 soon


----------



## d1nky

stop hijacking because you got infected and didnt wear protection









repeat:

check this out. please evaluate

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/469409

comparison to 7970

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/469409/fs/371478

look at my combined


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> stop hijacking because you got infected and didnt wear protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repeat:
> 
> check this out. please evaluate
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/469409
> 
> comparison to 7970
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/469409/fs/371478
> 
> look at my combined


To be fair. Thats a pretty lousy oc for a 7970. But you definitely got a good 7950. Can you get it higher on core? Like 1250? And you dont have elpida! like i do...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/463140

Here is mine. About the same but higher core







(i actually beat your graphics!)


----------



## d1nky

i cant get higher volts on the core, 1220+ is about max @1.3v (drop 1.25)

my problem is if you look closely that my combined is about half what it should be.

in every single individual i beat that set up but combined are crap!

no effin way my bios settings have been reset when i swapped ram out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i cant get higher volts on the core, 1220+ is about max @1.3v (drop 1.25)
> 
> my problem is if you look closely that my combined is about half what it should be.
> 
> in every single individual i beat that set up but combined are crap!


So your core is pretty crappy







. But your RAM is definetly better than mine so we get about the same graphics score.

What is your RAM, CPUNB, HT settings?


----------



## d1nky

im just trying diff ram and timings.

but again look at our scores, nearly matched then look at my combined! something is off for sure.

i got kingston in there now @ 1333mhz lol

maybe its single channel killing it?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im just trying diff ram and timings.
> 
> but again look at our scores, nearly matched then look at my combined! something is off for sure.
> 
> i got kingston in there now @ 1333mhz lol
> 
> maybe its single channel killing it?


DEFINITELY. Im running 2400MHz Dual channel at 11-12-12-32. 3GHz HT and 2.7GHz CPUNB.


----------



## d1nky

wow im trying nb & ht @ 2600

ram 1333mhz now dual channel. i kind of broke a stick of ripjawsx

crashed!!!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wow im trying nb & ht @ 2600
> 
> ram 1333mhz now dual channel. i kind of broke a stick of ripjawsx


Games like speed over timings. At 2400 it almost doesnt matter anymore. Though it can be a Bi... Ahem female dog to get stable.


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## d1nky

so that explains my lack of combined. half the bandwidth etc

i think ive corrupted this os lol booting up is a female dog haha!

time for new ram and watercooler


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> so that explains my lack of combined. half the bandwidth etc
> 
> i think ive corrupted this os lol booting up is a female dog haha!
> 
> time for new ram and watercooler


Im running air ._.


----------



## d1nky

same.... i get jealous when i see these guys with custom loops and low temps!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> same.... i get jealous when i see these guys with custom loops and low temps!


I have proven my worth with air cooling. So can you!


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I have conky set up to monitor the frequency of each core. It seems pretty accurate. Here's what it looks like. The gauges are showing usage for each core with the GHz below. I'll post my conky.conf if you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please upload a link of your Conky config. Looks really nice!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im @ 4.7ghz (200x 23.5)
> 
> cpu v - 1.525 *After adjusting other settings, see if you can lower this voltage. Is this the voltage under load, or what you have set in the BIOS?*
> dram timings 9-9-9-24 1600 - 1.600 *Drop to 1.5v*
> cpu nb - 1.313 *Try and drop this as far as you can while keeping stability to help control temps*
> 
> nb - 1.60 @2400 *This is concerning if true, seeing as the stock NB Voltage is 1.1v - Also this is the voltage for the Motherboard NB Chipset and is not related to the CPU/NB frequency*
> ht - 1.90 @2400 *This is concerning if true, seeing as the stock HTT Voltage is 1.2v*
> 
> all the eco stuff is off. cpu active control / apm / ss all disabled
> 
> im not a complete noob and understand that every set up is different. i want to know the max physical voltage before things go wrong. seems atm its just eating voltages and not getting stable, 30+ min prime95 full blend
> 
> i only use prime so please avoid that lecture.
> 
> max temps 60*c aegir + 13*c about ambients


----------



## d1nky

^^ my mobo sets the seperate NB at 1.145 stock and HT at 1.180

hahahaaha just noticed i missed out all the 1's *1.145 NB 1.180 HT*

i was typing it all from memory and well defo effed up there. sorry


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ my mobo sets the seperate NB at 1.145 stock and HT at 1.180
> 
> hahahaaha just noticed i missed out all the 1's *1.145 NB 1.180 HT*
> 
> i was typing it all from memory and well defo effed up there. sorry


He he ok.

Did you see my previous posts about, as you put it - the CPU eating voltage and not getting stable - which in a couple cases on my Asus OC Guide - turned out to be the "something" (IMC suspected) not liking more than 1.5v set for the DRAM above a certain frequency.

So I would really suggest dropping the CPU/NB voltage and the DRAM voltage and seeing if you can get better stability and hopefully lower CPU voltages.


----------



## d1nky

im coming at it from a different angle, oldschool way and diff ram and timings. so ill see what happens. back to work tomorrow so want to try a few things.

ive read so many articles, ive forgotten what my name is lol

guys im still having trouble with my combined scores, tried a few tips and nothing worked

check this out. please evaluate

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/469409

comparison to 7970

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/469409/fs/371478

look at my combined


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im coming at it from a different angle, oldschool way and diff ram and timings. so ill see what happens. back to work tomorrow so want to try a few things.
> 
> ive read so many articles, ive forgotten what my name is lol


Lol, I know what you mean. There's so much diversity in these CPU's, I can only imagine the diversity in each Guide/Article on them. Good luck with your OC.


----------



## hurricane28

o yes also higher CPUNB will gain a lot of points so does HT link, add some more volts to them and u should be stable









good luck dude.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> looks like your g.skill RAM is better than kingston, also firestrike likes faster mhz than timings i noticed
> 
> try to tighten your timings and get faster mhz.
> 
> this was my best score:
> 
> sorry i can't get it online because i used a cracked version, and NO i did not temper with the scores.


why your reg key bad







?


----------



## d1nky

ive tried upping bus and HT, even timings and speeds but my combined remains low. I don't know what the hells going on, maybe faulty/crap RAM. ive tried some standard kingstons dual channel and ripjaw single. so I believe the problem lies there. ill buy some more soon, and try it out.

hopefully itll put me up near ranjers score. 7.5k abouts, as our scores are closely matched apart from combined.

damn I may even try beating him


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive tried upping bus and HT, even timings and speeds but my combined remains low. I don't know what the hells going on, maybe faulty/crap RAM. ive tried some standard kingstons dual channel and ripjaw single. so I believe the problem lies there. ill buy some more soon, and try it out.
> 
> hopefully itll put me up near ranjers score. 7.5k abouts, as our scores are closely matched apart from combined.
> 
> damn I may even try beating him


Does amd have a setting to dedicate physics to or is it just up to the program?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I do have another quick question for some of you guys, I know its a bit off topic, but those of you running linux, can you please tell me what motherboard you have, and the distro you're running?
> 
> With this Gigabyte 990FX UD3, I'm having a horrible time trying to get Ubuntu or Mint installed, it seems this board is not very linux friendly at all...wish I had figured this out sooner when I could still return it. Looking forward to some answers, thanks!


I'm running Ubuntu Studio 13.04 on an Asus M5A99x EVO r2.0. I'm booting with an EFI partition. You might be having problems with EFI secure boot. I'm not sure of the options on your Gigabyte board, but you might try to adjust some boot options. You could even turn off EFI booting and boot in legacy mode, if your bios allows. The Ubuntu installer should fall back to legacy GRUB if there is no EFI.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


Half Life guy







, pleas tell me how you got that 2700mhz NB? What volts?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Please upload a link of your Conky config. Looks really nice!


Here you go. You'll probably want to edit some things to show all the sensors on your Sabertooth.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



conky.conf.txt 5k .txt file




I had to rename it to .txt to attach it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive tried upping bus and HT, even timings and speeds but my combined remains low. I don't know what the hells going on, maybe faulty/crap RAM. ive tried some standard kingstons dual channel and ripjaw single. so I believe the problem lies there. ill buy some more soon, and try it out.
> 
> hopefully itll put me up near ranjers score. 7.5k abouts, as our scores are closely matched apart from combined.
> 
> damn I may even try beating him


yes it must be your RAM than i could not figure another explanation for it, i don't have that problem.

maybe try some other G.skill ripjawsX they work great for me too and i beat his physics score as well


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes it must be your RAM than i could not figure another explanation for it, i don't have that problem.
> 
> maybe try some other G.skill ripjawsX they work great for me too and i beat his physics score as well


think ya pic went because its cracked or someone reported it.

yea when I get paid ill get some diff mem as I only got 1stick lol

post your best 3dmark scores, I want to compare


----------



## hurricane28

ah okay i understand sorry for that than.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/648345

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545373

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902

these are my best scores so far


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/648345
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545373
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902
> 
> these are my best scores so far


much better real results :


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> dang wish I known that 2 hours ago lol
> much better real results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will you also please stop double posting and edit your post if you have something further to say.. thank you


thnx dude,

i can get even higher because i am not at my thermal limits by far, the card only gets 52c and around 70 is its sweet spot i have heard but the graphics driver keeps crashing on me because of unstable OC

and in 3dmark11 i can get higher physics score but need to investigate how because i crash at higher than 2510 CPUNB or it is my RAM so need to take a look at it.


----------



## d1nky

thanks hurricane. I knew you had decent physics scores and had ripjaws so wanted a comparison.

its just showing me that I could get about 1k more if I had better combined scores!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thnx dude,
> 
> i can get even higher because i am not at my thermal limits by far, the card only gets 52c and around 70 is its sweet spot i have heard but the graphics driver keeps crashing on me because of unstable OC
> 
> and in 3dmark11 i can get higher physics score but need to investigate how because i crash at higher than 2510 CPUNB or it is my RAM so need to take a look at it.


3dmark11 also isn't as demanding as firestrike is


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I'm running Ubuntu Studio 13.04 on an Asus M5A99x EVO r2.0. I'm booting with an EFI partition. You might be having problems with EFI secure boot. I'm not sure of the options on your Gigabyte board, but you might try to adjust some boot options. You could even turn off EFI booting and boot in legacy mode, if your bios allows. The Ubuntu installer should fall back to legacy GRUB if there is no EFI.


Thanks for letting me know. My first problem was with EFI booting, but I thought I got past that, also tried in legacy mode though. Either way, Ubuntu wont load in live mode at all, it crashes while loading. The installer starts in legacy mode, can't remember if I got it started in EFI or not, but there is no USB support for my board in Ubuntu...also no NIC support...tried in Mint too, but same problem, got Mint Live working, but no USB or NIC support.


----------



## hurricane28

NP dude,

ye that sucks man, but with some newer RAM u will get it don't worry.

i love the ripjawsX man they clock well, but i would like some tightener timings but that is not possible.


----------



## d1nky

someone here want to give me a brief tutorial on timings (tight and loose)

ive never really got into the timing thing too many numbers. plus im still learning.

thanks


----------



## Anthony20022

Hi everyone, I have a couple quick questions:

I'm trying to get the highest possible stable OC from my 8350. Right now I'm trying to get 4.5GHz stable, but so far I've had to bring the voltage up to 1.440v according to CPUz (I'm currently running Prime95 small FFT to test it). Does this seem a bit high, or is that normal for these chips?

Second is about temps. According to the Core Temp reading (same as HW Monitor "package" temp) I'm in the low 60s at these settings. Am I correct in thinking this is the temp I need to keep under 62c? My other temps are TMPIN0=26c, TMPIN1=54c, and TMPIN2=75c.

Are these temps and voltages about normal for an 8350 on air? If the temps are correct, its looking like my max OC might be 4.4GHz, which seems a bit low, but I have zero experience with FX, so any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a couple quick questions:
> 
> I'm trying to get the highest possible stable OC from my 8350. Right now I'm trying to get 4.5GHz stable, but so far I've had to bring the voltage up to 1.440v according to CPUz (I'm currently running Prime95 small FFT to test it). Does this seem a bit high, or is that normal for these chips?
> 
> Second is about temps. According to the Core Temp reading (same as HW Monitor "package" temp) I'm in the low 60s at these settings. Am I correct in thinking this is the temp I need to keep under 62c? My other temps are TMPIN0=26c, TMPIN1=54c, and TMPIN2=75c.
> 
> Are these temps and voltages about normal for an 8350 on air? If the temps are correct, its looking like my max OC might be 4.4GHz, which seems a bit low, but I have zero experience with FX, so any help would be very much appreciated.


yes package temp is the one you want to look at and yes you are at your max temp.. and yes this is normal these 8 core procs like to heat up..

EDIT: hey guys im sad to inform I have reached my absolute Overclock limit on my build.. part of it is temps part of it is amperage on PSU and the rest is just need better hardware more or less graphics cards.. but hey its been fun and I learned a lot









this doesn't mean im leaving the thread however nor more awesome benches till I can change more My max for the 8350 was 5.15 @ 1.67v only bench stable for what its worth VID < 1.4 should be able to hit better but not bad for a high VID. Even though I lost the silicon lottery I still made it past 1.1GHz overclock

The Sabertooth board is a great board and haven't had issues with it for the most part.. Crucial Ballistix Great RAM... however if I Loosen the timings I won't see much improvement of scores.. This was a great test for beginning of watercooling and im glad I made the choice Custom is the way to go









I did end up buying a Thermaltake slot fan that drastically reduced my top card from over heating.. Im sure I could push the cards a little bit my but I must mod the BIOS of one first.. Once I do that I run a few more benches

I have seen something odd the new 3dmark was using my top card for primary physics even though through the control panel I had it set to use #2.. Just thought to let you guys know so you can play around with some more settings to get better scores.

Oh if anyone has any questions of what I have done or what all my build is like feel free to ask..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> someone here want to give me a brief tutorial on timings (tight and loose)
> 
> ive never really got into the timing thing too many numbers. plus im still learning.
> 
> thanks


Drop timings one by one in fashion of 9-9-9-27 to 8-9-9-27 and so forth until unstable. then raise one to make stable. once you have your timings tight up the frequency till unstable. then loosen the timings on by one till stable. Repeat.. You will hit a point that its not worth loosening timings for frequency or not able to be stable.

once you get the hang of how your ram feels then you can up the voltage depending on how much further you want to go.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. My first problem was with EFI booting, but I thought I got past that, also tried in legacy mode though. Either way, Ubuntu wont load in live mode at all, it crashes while loading. The installer starts in legacy mode, can't remember if I got it started in EFI or not, but there is no USB support for my board in Ubuntu...also no NIC support...tried in Mint too, but same problem, got Mint Live working, but no USB or NIC support.


If you can get Mint to install, I say go for it. Your board's variant of the RTL8111E, apparently is not working correctly with the default kernel in Ubuntu. I found this fix for it. http://www.twm-kd.com/linux/realtek-rtl81688111e-and-ubuntu-linux/. This provides instructions and a link to get the latest RealTek driver for you NIC.

From my experience many issues, such as your usb support, can be solved by passing options to the module that is driving a piece of hardware. If all else fails, see if your hardware is supported in a newer version of the Linux kernel, then compile a custom kernel. There is a good chance that the support provided by NIC driver mentioned above is already in newer kernel branches, as well.


----------



## Cores

I really can't wait to get my 8320 and Sabertooth R2.0 in August.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I really can't wait to get my 8320 and Sabertooth R2.0 in August.


AUGUST? buwhhatttt im just teasin.. why so long?


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> AUGUST? buwhhatttt im just teasin.. why so long?


Currently saving up the monies.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Currently saving up the monies.


Maybe they will be cheaper then cause steamroller should be right around the corner by august .. is this a new build or an upgrade?


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Maybe they will be cheaper then cause steamroller should be right around the corner by august .. is this a new build or an upgrade?


it's an upgrade to my current rig. also, I don't think Steamroller will be out until Q3 or Q4 2013 and only Steamroller APUs will be released this year, with Steamroller FX being pushed until early 2014.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> it's an upgrade to my current rig. also, I don't think Steamroller will be out until Q3 or Q4 2013 and only Steamroller APUs will be released this year, with Steamroller FX being pushed until early 2014.


hrmmm possibly.. what do you have now?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Does amd have a setting to dedicate physics to or is it just up to the program?


You would need to set it in the NVidia control panel to use the CPU over GPU for physics.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You would need to set it in the NVidia control panel to use the CPU over GPU for physics.


I as asking if the catalyst drivers had that for amd/ati graphics.like for a 7970 n such. IM familiar with nvidia


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a couple quick questions:
> 
> I'm trying to get the highest possible stable OC from my 8350. Right now I'm trying to get 4.5GHz stable, but so far I've had to bring the voltage up to 1.440v according to CPUz (I'm currently running Prime95 small FFT to test it). Does this seem a bit high, or is that normal for these chips?
> 
> Second is about temps. According to the Core Temp reading (same as HW Monitor "package" temp) I'm in the low 60s at these settings. Am I correct in thinking this is the temp I need to keep under 62c? My other temps are TMPIN0=26c, TMPIN1=54c, and TMPIN2=75c.
> 
> Are these temps and voltages about normal for an 8350 on air? If the temps are correct, its looking like my max OC might be 4.4GHz, which seems a bit low, but I have zero experience with FX, so any help would be very much appreciated.


What is your CPU voltage under load?
1.44v is pretty high for 4.5Ghz if that's under load. (unless you have a really high vid, but then you should be getting really good temps as well)

Could you post a screenshot running IBT 10 runs on standard. Please include HWMonitor in the screenshot, showing the CPU Temp, voltages and Package Temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I as asking if the catalyst drivers had that for amd/ati graphics.like for a 7970 n such. IM familiar with nvidia


Oh I see. I've never seen an option like that in CCC.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Yesterday my rig shut off in the middle of use again. This was /AFTER/ I turned off 'Hardware Thermal Control' (ie. throttling back) in the BIOS. So if it wasn't something the board was doing electively, I figured I had to admit defeat and scale back the overclock a bit to 4.8 Ghz. D:

We'll see if this is more stable.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> it's an upgrade to my current rig. also, I don't think Steamroller will be out until Q3 or Q4 2013 and only Steamroller APUs will be released this year, with Steamroller FX being pushed until early 2014.


Your source for FX steamroller in 2014? That last public information from AMD is FX steamroller in 4th quarter 2013. They have not announced any delay to 2014. Be careful of spreading uncomfirmed information. It is purely conjecture and causes problems.


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What is your CPU voltage under load?
> 1.44v is pretty high for 4.5Ghz if that's under load. (unless you have a really high vid, but then you should be getting really good temps as well)
> 
> Could you post a screenshot running IBT 10 runs on standard. Please include HWMonitor in the screenshot, showing the CPU Temp, voltages and Package Temp.


Thanks for your help. Hopefully I set this up right, I've never used IBT...

During the test:


After the test (shows max temps):


These tests ran cooler than Prime (possibly due to the shorter run time).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Thanks for your help. Hopefully I set this up right, I've never used IBT...
> 
> During the test:
> 
> 
> After the test (shows max temps):
> 
> 
> These tests ran cooler than Prime (possibly due to the shorter run time).


It would appear that you are running the non avx version of IBT. Your temps and Gflops would be higher


----------



## Mega Man

just got home from work guys going to be a long post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> someone here want to give me a brief tutorial on timings (tight and loose)
> 
> ive never really got into the timing thing too many numbers. plus im still learning.
> 
> thanks


tight=less, loose = higher ( numbers )
someone already went through how best to oc ( i just start where i want to be and see if it is ok... my ram is no where close.... so i just buy new ram and try again LOL ) everyone has to learn and we are here to help. please everyone dont apologize for asking. asking questions is why OCN exists !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have a couple quick questions:
> 
> I'm trying to get the highest possible stable OC from my 8350. Right now I'm trying to get 4.5GHz stable, but so far I've had to bring the voltage up to 1.440v according to CPUz (I'm currently running Prime95 small FFT to test it). Does this seem a bit high, or is that normal for these chips?
> 
> Second is about temps. According to the Core Temp reading (same as HW Monitor "package" temp) I'm in the low 60s at these settings. Am I correct in thinking this is the temp I need to keep under 62c? My other temps are TMPIN0=26c, TMPIN1=54c, and TMPIN2=75c.
> 
> Are these temps and voltages about normal for an 8350 on air? If the temps are correct, its looking like my max OC might be 4.4GHz, which seems a bit low, but I have zero experience with FX, so any help would be very much appreciated.


1.44 sounds low to me 1.45~1.46 ( in bios ) with high to ultra llc is about average.
less then 40c look at package temp ( the one core temp displays ) otherwise look at socket temp ( download hwinfo64 to see )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yes package temp is the one you want to look at and yes you are at your max temp.. and yes this is normal these 8 core procs like to heat up..
> 
> EDIT: hey guys im sad to inform I have reached my absolute Overclock limit on my build.. part of it is temps part of it is amperage on PSU and the rest is just need better hardware more or less graphics cards.. but hey its been fun and I learned a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn't mean im leaving the thread however nor more awesome benches till I can change more My max for the 8350 was 5.15 @ 1.67v only bench stable for what its worth VID < 1.4 should be able to hit better but not bad for a high VID. Even though I lost the silicon lottery I still made it past 1.1GHz overclock
> 
> The Sabertooth board is a great board and haven't had issues with it for the most part.. Crucial Ballistix Great RAM... however if I Loosen the timings I won't see much improvement of scores.. This was a great test for beginning of watercooling and im glad I made the choice Custom is the way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did end up buying a Thermaltake slot fan that drastically reduced my top card from over heating.. Im sure I could push the cards a little bit my but I must mod the BIOS of one first.. Once I do that I run a few more benches
> 
> I have seen something odd the new 3dmark was using my top card for primary physics even though through the control panel I had it set to use #2.. Just thought to let you guys know so you can play around with some more settings to get better scores.
> 
> Oh if anyone has any questions of what I have done or what all my build is like feel free to ask..
> Drop timings one by one in fashion of 9-9-9-27 to 8-9-9-27 and so forth until unstable. then raise one to make stable. once you have your timings tight up the frequency till unstable. then loosen the timings on by one till stable. Repeat.. You will hit a point that its not worth loosening timings for frequency or not able to be stable.
> 
> once you get the hang of how your ram feels then you can up the voltage depending on how much further you want to go.


ill keep you informed to see if a rear block on the cpu socket helps with my temps at all...... gonna build one custom ... ( i know i keep saying that but i mean it, life just keeps getting in my way... )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I really can't wait to get my 8320 and Sabertooth R2.0 in August.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Currently saving up the monies.


cant wait @! keep us informed you may even be able to get the next gen !~!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I as asking if the catalyst drivers had that for amd/ati graphics.like for a 7970 n such. IM familiar with nvidia


nvidia has a special chip they have a copyright on ati does not. so no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What is your CPU voltage under load?
> 1.44v is pretty high for 4.5Ghz if that's under load. (unless you have a really high vid, but then you should be getting really good temps as well)
> 
> Could you post a screenshot running IBT 10 runs on standard. Please include HWMonitor in the screenshot, showing the CPU Temp, voltages and Package Temp.
> Oh I see. I've never seen an option like that in CCC.


i assume he is talking about his bios setting it seems low to me.... but See above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> Thanks for your help. Hopefully I set this up right, I've never used IBT...
> 
> During the test:
> 
> 
> After the test (shows max temps):
> 
> 
> These tests ran cooler than Prime (possibly due to the shorter run time).


NP [email protected]~ try ibt avx ( see opening post for download )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would appear that you are running the non avx version of IBT. Your temps and Gflops would be higher


+1


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just got home from work guys going to be a long post
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> someone here want to give me a brief tutorial on timings (tight and loose)
> 
> ive never really got into the timing thing too many numbers. plus im still learning.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> tight=less loose = higher ( numbers )
Click to expand...

Lower numbers is tighter...

@d1nky:
Quote:


> Alright, there are 2 aspects to RAM.
> *1: Speed*. the Mhz they run at, pure and simple. *Higher is better*. _Programs such as RAMDisks and VMs like more speed_.
> 
> *2: Timings*. How long it takes for a request to go through. *Lower is better*. _OSs and most games like lower timings_.
> 
> There are 4 timings that matter most, and all are visible in CPU-Z on the memory page:
> CAS# Latency *(CL)*
> RAS# -> CAS# *(tRCD)*
> RAS# Precharge *(tRP)*
> Cycle Time *(tRAS)*
> 
> When you change one of the first 3, you change the 4th with it. The equation for this is:
> 
> *(CL)* + *(tRDC)* + *(tRP)* - 3 = *(tRAS)*
> For example, 9-9-9-24, or 10-10-10-27, and so on.
> 
> There is also a 5th, bust much less important timing called Command Rate (CR). *1T* is faster, but *2T* is more stable.
> 
> How you OC ram depends on what you are trying to do.
> _______________________________________
> 
> *How to overclock for speed:*
> 
> You raise the RAM speed little by little until they system becomes unstable. When it does, you have two options available to you.
> 
> The first option is to loosen the timings a bit. If you started at 1600 10-10-10-27, and now you're at 1800 10-10-10-27, but it is unstable, you would try 1800 11-10-10-28, then 11-11-10-29, and so on until it becomes stable again. Then you start the process all over again, but make sure to write down the "stable points" so you have places to start again if you lose track.
> 
> The second option should only be used if loosening the timings is no longer helping, or you have to loosen the timings by a large amount. This option is to raise the RAM voltage. *The maximum voltage you should use for DDR3 RAM is 1.65v.* Your kit is at 1.5v stock, so this should leave you some room if you need it. *Only raise the RAM voltage in very small amounts each time, the goal is to keep the voltage as low as possible while making the the RAM stable.*
> _______________________________________
> 
> *How to overclock for timings:*
> 
> You lower the timings one by one, testing each time to make sure it's stable. As an example, your set would go from _10-10-10-2_7 to _9-10-10-26_ to _9-9-10-25_ and so on until it becomes unstable. Once again, you have two options available to you.
> 
> The first option is to lower the speed of the RAM. *Do not go below 1333Mhz*. Lower the speed little by little, checking for stability each time. Once again, when you find "stable points", make sure to write them down, for the same reason. When lowering speed isn't helping, or you are down to 1333Mhz, go to option two.
> 
> The second option, again, is to raise the voltage. Like when overclocking for speed, only add a little bit at a time, and check for stability each time. *Again, do not go over 1.65v*.
> _______________________________________
> 
> *Testing your overclock:*
> 
> Memtest86+ is a popular RAM stress test program that you can boot off CD and use. It will stress your RAM, and will crash if it is unstable.
> 
> Personally, I think the best way to test any OC is to just run your system as normal for a while. If it crashes, or throws errors, it isn't stable.
> _______________________________________
> 
> My advice to you would be to find how far your RAM will go in either direction, then chose which one you want to use based on how the OS and programs respond and feel when using them.
> 
> Another alternative is to find a middle ground. Maybe leave your RAM at 1600, and see how low you can get your timings without reducing speed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lower numbers is tighter...
> 
> @d1nky:


i thought that is what i said less ( smaller numbers ) is tighter higher numbers is loose ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lower numbers is tighter...
> 
> @d1nky:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that is what i said less ( smaller numbers ) is tighter higher numbers is loose ?
Click to expand...

Upon looking back:

tight=less loose = higher ( numbers )

vs

tight = less*,* loose = higher ( numbers )

Yes, tight is "less loose", but it's not higher. Not trying to be a grammar nazi, it's just a pretty big deal there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Upon looking back:
> 
> tight=less loose = higher ( numbers )
> 
> vs
> 
> tight = less*,* loose = higher ( numbers )
> 
> Yes, tight is "less loose", but it's not higher. Not trying to be a grammar nazi, it's just a pretty big deal there.


^thats just one of those things that you stare at long enough and then get confused because you start over thinking


----------



## Mega Man

nah it is cool ill try to be more specific in the future !~

and fixed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah it is cool ill try to be more specific in the future !~


I kinda got what you were saying in your post about a block mod but not completely would you mind explaining.. then again I did also just wake up


----------



## d1nky

thanks guys.

I will practice soon enough. I got some old Kingston sticks I don't mind destroying, so will test them first lol

I notice on their defaults jdecs. that the higher the ram speed, the higher timings (high num)

lower speeds = tighter timings (lower numbers)

and this will help with overclocks, benches and games?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks guys.
> 
> I will practice soon enough. I got some old Kingston sticks I don't mind destroying, so will test them first lol
> 
> I notice on their defaults jdecs. that the higher the ram speed, the higher timings (high num)
> 
> lower speeds = tighter timings (lower numbers)
> 
> and this will help with overclocks, benches and games?


From personal experience its the RAS# to CAS# latency and RAM speed that affects gaming performance the most. So try to keep it above 2000 and get the RAS# to CAS# as low as possible.


----------



## asimriz

Hello Again Dear People,

I have the following specs:

*Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.6GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
Memory: 8GB Corsair [email protected]
HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*

I have OC'ed my CPU using the following settings:







And my CPU-Z info:



And my HW Monitor info:



Ram settings info:




I've not run prime95 or IBT to stress test the system yet. However, I just wana know if there are any setting(s) I need to rectify, please. I have noticed one thing that when I'm copying/pasting a file or decompressing a file using WinRAR or Winzip, the progress bar doesn't move smoothly, instead it moves with a jerky animation/motion. Normally whenever ur copying/pasting a file, the progress bar moves smoothly even if it moves fast/slowly. Thank you guys in advance...


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hello Again Dear People,
> 
> I have the following specs:
> 
> *Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.6GHz
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
> GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
> Memory: 8GB Corsair [email protected]
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
> PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
> Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
> Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*
> 
> I have OC'ed my CPU using the following settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my CPU-Z info:
> 
> 
> 
> And my HW Monitor info:
> 
> 
> 
> Ram settings info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not run prime95 or IBT to stress test the system yet. However, I just wana know if there are any setting(s) I need to rectify, please. I have noticed one thing that when I'm copying/pasting a file or decompressing a file using WinRAR or Winzip, the progress bar doesn't move smoothly, instead it moves with a jerky animation/motion. Normally whenever ur copying/pasting a file, the progress bar moves smoothly even if it moves fast/slowly. Thank you guys in advance...


Hey m8

I have the same motherboard and chip, but please man, LOWER your CPU and NB LLC. Extreme and ultra high is a little too much for those voltages. I am running my CPU at 5.1ghz with LLC option on high, and NB also on high.


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey m8
> 
> I have the same motherboard and chip, but please man, LOWER your CPU and NB LLC. Extreme and ultra high is a little too much for those voltages. I am running my CPU at 5.1ghz with LLC option on high, and NB also on high.


CHEERS BUDDY ! WILL DO ASAP ! Thanks alot... Is there anything else I need to do ? What abt my RAM timings ? I'm using the default ones for my 1600MHz RAM...


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey m8
> 
> I have the same motherboard and chip, but please man, LOWER your CPU and NB LLC. Extreme and ultra high is a little too much for those voltages. I am running my CPU at 5.1ghz with LLC option on high, and NB also on high.


Hey buddy how much should my VCore be at 4.6GHz ? Also, can a stable 4.7GHz be maintained with air cooling ? And how much should the VCore be at 4.7GHz ? Cheers...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hey buddy how much should my VCore be at 4.6GHz ? Also, can a stable 4.7GHz be maintained with air cooling ? And how much should the VCore be at 4.7GHz ? Cheers...


hey my man

Evo wont get to 4.7ghz safely id rather not try it

for 4.6 you need around 1.38ish but may be a push for your cooler. im just saying maybe


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey my man
> 
> Evo wont get to 4.7ghz safely id rather not try it
> 
> for 4.6 you need around 1.38ish but may be a push for your cooler. im just saying maybe


Thanks for ur advice, man. Also, at 4.6GHz my VCore is 1.428V. Is that too much ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Thanks for ur advice, man. Also, at 4.6GHz my VCore is 1.428V. Is that too much ?


if thats what it needs then thats what it needs, we can only advise about vcore every chip is different


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if thats what it needs then thats what it needs, we can only advise about vcore every chip is different


That's true.... I've set my max at 1.4375V but it's operating at 1.428V atm...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> That's true.... I've set my max at 1.4375V but it's operating at 1.428V atm...


great now you can stress, how will you be stressing?

Whites fan?







i live in Near Halifax and an avid whites fan







mot!.....maybe


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> great now you can stress, how will you be stressing?
> 
> Whites fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i live in Near Halifax and an avid whites fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mot!.....maybe


LOL na man I don't follow footy much... I know, I know







I'm more into table tennis & esports... Used to play both pro







I'll be using prime95 & IBT...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> LOL na man I don't follow footy much... I know, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more into table tennis & esports... Used to play both pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using prime95 & IBT...


eeek i think u may have a hard time getting stable with prime at 4.6 with the evo, though i could be wrong, but it hink temps will be too much

Id try first at 4.5 and see what temps are

also

Change to manual in bios instead of docp or watever its called









change cpu/nb llc to high

change power phase control to optimised, i dont think u need this on extreme









turn off all power saving options cool n quiet etc u can turn em back when u got it stable

do these and see if we can get that vcore down a bit


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey m8
> 
> I have the same motherboard and chip, but please man, LOWER your CPU and NB LLC. Extreme and ultra high is a little too much for those voltages. I am running my CPU at 5.1ghz with LLC option on high, and NB also on high.


Hey man could u plz tell me why I need to lower those 2 settings ? I've done it but I don't knw why... Cheers man !


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> eeek i think u may have a hard time getting stable with prime at 4.6 with the evo, though i could be wrong, but it hink temps will be too much
> 
> Id try first at 4.5 and see what temps are
> 
> also
> 
> Change to manual in bios instead of docp or watever its called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> change cpu/nb llc to high
> 
> change power phase control to optimised, i dont think u need this on extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turn off all power saving options cool n quiet etc u can turn em back when u got it stable
> 
> do these and see if we can get that vcore down a bit


Cheers again man... One thing though. I had cpu/nb llc on Ultra High & Extreme but ever since I turned them down to High, my system feels less snappier. Slightly slower. I can notice it whilst browsing bcoz I use lots of tabs & also when opening folders....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Cheers again man... One thing though. I had cpu/nb llc on Ultra High & Extreme but ever since I turned them down to High, my system feels less snappier. Slightly slower. I can notice it whilst browsing bcoz I use lots of tabs & also when opening folders....


you might need to change voltages as it might not be the same as it was, try sticking cpu/nb volts up a tad







itll be like starting from scratch again

you can change it bk if u like lol its your pc, i just thought we could try manual to see if your voltages/temps are better.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your source for FX steamroller in 2014? That last public information from AMD is FX steamroller in 4th quarter 2013. They have not announced any delay to 2014. Be careful of spreading uncomfirmed information. It is purely conjecture and causes problems.


http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/174962/no-new-fx-processor-from-amd-in-2013.html
http://techreport.com/news/23876/leaked-roadmap-suggests-no-steamroller-desktop-chips-next-year

If I'm not mistaken, Steamroller itself will be announced in 2013 along with the APUs. I could be wrong.


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you might need to change voltages as it might not be the same as it was, try sticking cpu/nb volts up a tad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itll be like starting from scratch again
> 
> you can change it bk if u like lol its your pc, i just thought we could try manual to see if your voltages/temps are better.


I appreciate the advice man but the thing is: what is safer ? In ur opinion it's obviously safer to lower the CPU/NB LLC settings to high then increase the voltage a tad bit, right ? Also, the temps I was getting were at idle. Were those too high ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> I appreciate the advice man but the thing is: what is safer ? In ur opinion it's obviously safer to lower the CPU/NB LLC settings to high then increase the voltage a tad bit, right ? Also, the temps I was getting were at idle. Were those too high ?


35+ is high for idle yes in my opinion

You can change your bios back if u like and you feel more comfortable in using docp

i was trying to see if we could get the volts/temps down a bit and if using manual could achieve that


----------



## AlDyer

Please visit this thread, if you are a true Vishera owner xD http://www.overclock.net/t/1392888/amd-tin-box-delidding-club#post_20004788


----------



## IloveShoes

So thought i was about time i did a post about my new Vishera setup.

Bought an Asus FX99 Pro R2.0 (great board for the money)

And a AMD FX-8320 (bad chip needs alot of voltage for high overclocks)

Also decided to invest in a Corsair H110 AiO cooler (semi okay, better than my air cooler)

Some pics from the rig, i think i did an awesome job on my case to fit in the 280mm Rad

















http://valid.canardpc.com/2808488

Anyways my first at OC'ing the chip i quickly found out i hit a voltage wall trying to hit 4,7 ghz
Could manage 4,6 gig with 1,465 but just the extra 100mhz i need 1.5 volts for prime95 stable.
So its not really a good chip to oc with, atm im running it at 1.52volts and my H110 can keep the temps nice in the mid 50's.

But before all this i had trouble with the cpu would thermal throttle, and from hwinfo i saw the cpu sensor (not package temp) was hitting 70 degress celcius, and that when the thermal throttle kicked in.

So i searched the motherboard for hotspots that didnt get cooled down, and i found it.



Im guessing they are part of the VRM circuit, and because im using such high voltages they are getting hot, so i placed a 120mm case fan over them, and since then i have great success and stability is no issue. After a long run of prime95 the temps are around 61-64degrees well under the limit where thermal throttle will kick in.

Anyways just wanted to post my findings and my experience with the vishera.

In hindsight i think i should just have spend a bit more money and gotten the FX-8350


----------



## d1nky

I modded a thin fan blowing on the vrm circuitry, drilled holes into the side and my vrms only get warm! all part of my mod

ive been moaning for ages, new high end boards NEED this sort of cooling. even cases could implement it!

this was the large version, bit OTT but my god did it work. my vrms, mobo, cpu dropped in temps. the vrms didn't even get warm @1.5v



new mod:



edit: asus boards seem to have vrm throttling problems. (apart from higher end mobos) the voltages/frequencies collapse soon as the reach a certain temp!


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 35+ is high for idle yes in my opinion
> 
> You can change your bios back if u like and you feel more comfortable in using docp
> 
> i was trying to see if we could get the volts/temps down a bit and if using manual could achieve that


Hey buddy, well I'm back at 4.5GHz @ 1.41V... What du think ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hey buddy, well I'm back at 4.5GHz @ 1.41V... What du think ?


that looks a lot better







what temps does it hit after stressting?


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what temps does it hit after stressting?


Hey buddy thanks for ur input ! One thing though, what temperature is most important ? The CPU temp or the package temp ? p.s. I've not stressed my system yet


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hey buddy thanks for ur input ! One thing though, what temperature is most important ? The CPU temp or the package temp ? p.s. I've not stressed my system yet


package should not go over 62c if it does its on you


----------



## asimriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> package should not go over 62c if it does its on you


How does this look ? Idle...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your source for FX steamroller in 2014? That last public information from AMD is FX steamroller in 4th quarter 2013. They have not announced any delay to 2014. Be careful of spreading uncomfirmed information. It is purely conjecture and causes problems.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/174962/no-new-fx-processor-from-amd-in-2013.html
> http://techreport.com/news/23876/leaked-roadmap-suggests-no-steamroller-desktop-chips-next-year
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Steamroller itself will be announced in 2013 along with the APUs. I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

Both of those are from 2012...

This is from April 2013:
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_steamroller_on_track_for_2013_launch.html
http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/01/amd-roadmap-shows-steamroller-based-opterons-on-track-for-2013/
http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Steamroller-Architecture-Will-Debut-This-Year-2013-342117.shtml


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> How does this look ? Idle...


Thats looks alright, seems a decent vcore now though idle temps are a little high but i suppose im used to watercooling temps









it is how it looks at full load thats the key









time to stress now









sorry i disappeared i fell asleep


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Both of those are from 2012...
> 
> This is from April 2013:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_steamroller_on_track_for_2013_launch.html
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/01/amd-roadmap-shows-steamroller-based-opterons-on-track-for-2013/
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Steamroller-Architecture-Will-Debut-This-Year-2013-342117.shtml


I guess I'll just replace my Vishera with a Steamroller chip when it is released. And maybe sell my Vishera.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Both of those are from 2012...
> 
> This is from April 2013:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/amd_steamroller_on_track_for_2013_launch.html
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/01/amd-roadmap-shows-steamroller-based-opterons-on-track-for-2013/
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Steamroller-Architecture-Will-Debut-This-Year-2013-342117.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll just replace my Vishera with a Steamroller chip when it is released. And maybe sell my Vishera.
Click to expand...

That's the usual plan with AMD chips, ya.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's the usual plan with AMD chips, ya.


Will you be starting the club up dude?









i think all the regulars on here will be going steamroller


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's the usual plan with AMD chips, ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be starting the club up dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think all the regulars on here will be going steamroller
Click to expand...

I'll try I guess, but not much to do for at least 6 months.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll try I guess, but not much to do for at least 6 months.


Aye, lol i just bloody hope us Europeans get it same time as you yanks!!

im not sure if it happened with the visheras as i was a couple of weeks late to the party


----------



## d1nky

you shouldn't be waiting on timescale....... its our friggin prices compared to theirs lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> you shouldn't be waiting on timescale....... its our friggin prices compared to theirs lol


No kidding. In the last 2 weeks I've been contracted to buy and ship a 3770k/Z77-mITX board to canada for $200 cheaper then they could buy it, (MicroCenter is awesome) and a G1 Sniper 3 to britain for 40 pounds cheaper than they could buy it themselves. After Duty fee, Import tax, and shipping costs. Ouch.









Retailers need to understand that a Pound is worth 1.5ish USD right now, they aren't the same.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> you shouldn't be waiting on timescale....... its our friggin prices compared to theirs lol


Im well used to the prices that don't bother me lol....i see the prices of the yanks goods and i think bloody lucky gits but then i see all the bloody RMA's they do and i just gotta laugh. i see its mostly the yanks with things going wrong, and personally i think it just because they dont know what they are bloody doing!!!

all resident yanks in this thread are not included!!!! And i do love you all


----------



## d1nky

^^^^^ LOL

yea about prices, theres a few things that are even half the price we pay. I sort of know roughly currency conversion guesses, but when I google it im like WTH!

( and I have no input on the yanks and RMA.....







lol )

good ol blighty hey!!

micro center FX 8320 Black Edition 3.5GHz AM3+ Boxed Processor $149 = £97

maplin uk £139.65 = $211


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^^^ LOL
> 
> yea about prices, theres a few things that are even half the price we pay. I sort of know roughly currency conversion guesses, but when I google it im like WTH!
> 
> ( and I have no input on the yanks and RMA.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol )
> 
> good ol blighty hey!!
> 
> micro center FX 8320 Black Edition 3.5GHz AM3+ Boxed Processor $149 = £97
> 
> maplin uk £139.65 = $211


not everyone has access to a microcentre lol they are not the norm for alot of people.

They know what im like anyhow lol there's some great people in this thread that i'd call a friend


----------



## d1nky

I was just using that as an example, I really should stop it. I keep thinking with that money I could have better.......

on topic..... http://www.ebuyer.com/386397-g-skill-8gb-ddr3-2400mhz-tridentx-memory-f3-2400c10d-8gtx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=products&gclid=CNriuJanpbcCFabLtAodmFkAxQ

to go with my build and 8350?


----------



## Anthony20022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would appear that you are running the non avx version of IBT. Your temps and Gflops would be higher


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> NP [email protected]~ try ibt avx ( see opening post for download )


Ok, I downloaded and ran the AVX version of IBT that is in the OP. My Gflops went up, but temps actually went down significantly (50c vs 61c on the non AVX version). Here's the screenshot w/ AVX:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and w/o AVX:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






At any rate, I'm going to go back to stock and start OCing from the beginning again, to see if I made any mistakes along the way.


----------



## Stay Puft

Anyone at 4.6Ghz care to run winrar for me to compare scores? 83xx guys ofcourse


----------



## Vencenzo

Remote oc project for friend was success. Order parts and instructed assembly then used asrock axtu and prime over logmein to test stability. Explained to him how to set those values in bios. The worst part was explaining how to set up a raid0 array for os install over the phone.

Gotta give some credit to asrock9 bios :
Loading xmp#1...
Auto set ram voltage 1.65
Auto set cpu/nb 1.25
Auto set NB freq 2400
Auto set timings 9-11-11-31-42

It had these stable right out of the gate : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638

I wound up doing a 225fsb / 4.5 / HT2475 / NB2475 / Ram2399 with 1.365vcore / 1.25cpunb with the same timings.
He ordered me a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146028

Nothing caught on fire on or exploded running prime over logmein, it was kinda hard to click the stop button though.


----------



## KyadCK

Well since we're talking about ram anyway...

I have 32GB. My IMC basically said "screw that noise, I'm not running higher than 1600 with that". So.... timings it is then.

Results:


8-8-8-21-1T made Windows act funny. At least for now, 8-9-8-21-1T works. I do like that 42.5ns latency though.

And this is what it looks like in Ramdisk form:


----------



## os2wiz

[quote name="gertruude"

Thought I'd let you know, my Asus Crosshair V got destroyed a 3 days ago. I was reversing the fans on my Corsair H100 . Apparently I must have tightened the screws too much. The system would not boot up. I called my computer tech in and after he could not located the problem, he removed the radiator and saw the indentation in the fins and saw some fluid stains on the mainboard. He took the video card and ram home to test on his machine. They are fine. He doesn't have an AMD mainboard to test the cpu on, so I won't know whether it is ok until I replace the mainboard. My choices are Crosshair V Formula Z or Asrock Extreme 9. My only hesitation on Asrock is the numerous complaints I have seen concerning bios issues. I'd love feedback on the Asrock board from people who have purchased that particular board and their experience with it good and bad. I have to say I think it a design error by Corsair to allow the screws to be tightened causing radiator damage. Either the screws should have been slightly shorter or a small bracket on the radiator should have been installed to prevent punctures at the site where the radiator aligns with the screw holes. I wonder if it is worth the attempt to get a refund and compensation for mainboard damage.
Does anybody think based on knowledge of Corsair warranty that I have a resonable chance of success in getting reimbursed fot cooler failure and destruction of my mainboard?


----------



## hurricane28

some of my RAM results


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> [quote name="gertruude"
> 
> Thought I'd let you know, my Asus Crosshair V got destroyed a 3 days ago. I was reversing the fans on my Corsair H100 . Apparently I must have tightened the screws too much. The system would not boot up. I called my computer tech in and after he could not located the problem, he removed the radiator and saw the indentation in the fins and saw some fluid stains on the mainboard. He took the video card and ram home to test on his machine. They are fine. He doesn't have an AMD mainboard to test the cpu on, so I won't know whether it is ok until I replace the mainboard. My choices are Crosshair V Formula Z or Asrock Extreme 9. My only hesitation on Asrock is the numerous complaints I have seen concerning bios issues. I'd love feedback on the Asrock board from people who have purchased that particular board and their experience with it good and bad. I have to say I think it a design error by Corsair to allow the screws to be tightened causing radiator damage. Either the screws should have been slightly shorter or a small bracket on the radiator should have been installed to prevent punctures at the site where the radiator aligns with the screw holes. I wonder if it is worth the attempt to get a refund and compensation for mainboard damage.


You could try it for nothing, though i expect they will know what ya did lol they must see it alot.

As for the boards its up to you







though i do love my saberkitty

i did the same thing as u but i drilled my screwdriver through the rad









ive not tried to rma though i did think about it lol but its clearly my fault so ill have to pick up the expense


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> [quote name="gertruude"
> 
> Thought I'd let you know, my Asus Crosshair V got destroyed a 3 days ago. I was reversing the fans on my Corsair H100 . Apparently I must have tightened the screws too much. The system would not boot up. I called my computer tech in and after he could not located the problem, he removed the radiator and saw the indentation in the fins and saw some fluid stains on the mainboard. He took the video card and ram home to test on his machine. They are fine. He doesn't have an AMD mainboard to test the cpu on, so I won't know whether it is ok until I replace the mainboard. My choices are Crosshair V Formula Z or Asrock Extreme 9. My only hesitation on Asrock is the numerous complaints I have seen concerning bios issues. I'd love feedback on the Asrock board from people who have purchased that particular board and their experience with it good and bad. I have to say I think it a design error by Corsair to allow the screws to be tightened causing radiator damage. Either the screws should have been slightly shorter or a small bracket on the radiator should have been installed to prevent punctures at the site where the radiator aligns with the screw holes. I wonder if it is worth the attempt to get a refund and compensation for mainboard damage.


My vote goes to the Crosshair.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> [quote name="gertruude"
> 
> Thought I'd let you know, my Asus Crosshair V got destroyed a 3 days ago. I was reversing the fans on my Corsair H100 . Apparently I must have tightened the screws too much. The system would not boot up. I called my computer tech in and after he could not located the problem, he removed the radiator and saw the indentation in the fins and saw some fluid stains on the mainboard. He took the video card and ram home to test on his machine. They are fine. He doesn't have an AMD mainboard to test the cpu on, so I won't know whether it is ok until I replace the mainboard. My choices are Crosshair V Formula Z or Asrock Extreme 9. My only hesitation on Asrock is the numerous complaints I have seen concerning bios issues. I'd love feedback on the Asrock board from people who have purchased that particular board and their experience with it good and bad. I have to say I think it a design error by Corsair to allow the screws to be tightened causing radiator damage. Either the screws should have been slightly shorter or a small bracket on the radiator should have been installed to prevent punctures at the site where the radiator aligns with the screw holes. I wonder if it is worth the attempt to get a refund and compensation for mainboard damage.


Asrock9 is great for people unfamiliar with overclocking. The auto settings work better than any other board I've dealt with.
Down side is bios gives you almost no control, you pretty much have to use axtu (asrock oc software) also.
Board is niche for people who don't want to mess with bios.

CHV-Z better for you.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hello gentleman,

I am stuck with a small problem here. My CPU is now clcoked at 5.1Ghz and pretty stable so far. Well, it's 30 minutes Prime stable (i never did more than 30 minutes). It is also very stable in games like BF3 and GTA IV, so no BSOD in 4 hours nonstop-gaming








Now the problem is i get 'BSOD 124' when i come to OCN or GURU3D. It's kinda weird when you can play games and benchmark without BSOD, but when i go to browser everything starts to change. Whats the deal with that?

Normaly BSOD 124 means low Vcore, but why only in IE, or should i just try Google Chrome or something.....


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hello gentleman,
> 
> I am stuck with a small problem here. My CPU is now clcoked at 5.1Ghz and pretty stable so far. Well, it's 30 minutes Prime stable (i never did more than 30 minutes). It is also very stable in games like BF3 and GTA IV, so no BSOD in 4 hours nonstop-gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the problem is i get 'BSOD 124' when i come to OCN or GURU3D. It's kinda weird when you can play games and benchmark without BSOD, but when i go to browser everything starts to change. Whats the deal with that?
> 
> Normaly BSOD 124 means low Vcore, but why only in IE, or should i just try Google Chrome or something.....


Wow 5.1Ghz? What sort of cooling? Have you tried just upping the vcore 1 notch?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im well used to the prices that don't bother me lol....i see the prices of the yanks goods and i think bloody lucky gits but then i see all the bloody RMA's they do and i just gotta laugh. i see its mostly the yanks with things going wrong, and personally i think it just because they dont know what they are bloody doing!!!
> 
> all resident yanks in this thread are not included!!!! And i do love you all


I give it most americans are really umm uhh lets just say restarded lol well ignorant is a better term dont get me wrong there is a lot of great people.. But its amazing to see how many people this day and age dont even know how to install a program.. Just dumbfounds me..

Now off my rant..

I foresee a lot of people switching for sr in this thread.. If i can come up with the money ill build me a steamroller apu HTC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wow 5.1Ghz? What sort of cooling? Have you tried just upping the vcore 1 notch?


What volts are you at now?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> [quote name="gertruude"
> 
> Thought I'd let you know, my Asus Crosshair V got destroyed a 3 days ago. I was reversing the fans on my Corsair H100 . Apparently I must have tightened the screws too much. The system would not boot up. I called my computer tech in and after he could not located the problem, he removed the radiator and saw the indentation in the fins and saw some fluid stains on the mainboard. He took the video card and ram home to test on his machine. They are fine. He doesn't have an AMD mainboard to test the cpu on, so I won't know whether it is ok until I replace the mainboard. My choices are Crosshair V Formula Z or Asrock Extreme 9. My only hesitation on Asrock is the numerous complaints I have seen concerning bios issues. I'd love feedback on the Asrock board from people who have purchased that particular board and their experience with it good and bad. I have to say I think it a design error by Corsair to allow the screws to be tightened causing radiator damage. Either the screws should have been slightly shorter or a small bracket on the radiator should have been installed to prevent punctures at the site where the radiator aligns with the screw holes. I wonder if it is worth the attempt to get a refund and compensation for mainboard damage.
> Does anybody think based on knowledge of Corsair warranty that I have a resonable chance of success in getting reimbursed fot cooler failure and destruction of my mainboard?


i doubt it only company that does is aphacool. and i think they may have a patent on it.... it is a comman thing with rads . you gotta watch your screw length.....

as far as the other things there is a reason it is more expensive over seas..... allt he government regulation ( you have what 30days to return a purchase no questions asked? who do you think pays for that kind of stuff? i promise the company wont....


----------



## zulk

I just realized how older coolers pre 2008 don't fare well with the fx 8 cores, just got an ek supremacy and got a temp drop and higher clocks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> I just realized how older coolers pre 2008 don't fare well with the fx 8 cores, just got an ek supremacy and got a temp drop and higher clocks


Remember back in the day were heatpipes were highend not standard


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> I just realized how older coolers pre 2008 don't fare well with the fx 8 cores, just got an ek supremacy and got a temp drop and higher clocks


Back in 2008 most people ran dual cores


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Back in 2008 most people ran dual cores


that sounds about right AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ was my baby haha


----------



## zulk

I had a core 2 quad, moved from an athlon 4000+


----------



## punisherITA

Hi guys.

I don't know if it is really a problem of my CPU FX-8350 or it is quite common so I am asking:
- if I raise CPU\NB over 2400Mhz (no matter voltages, even with +0.15V it would happen, 2350Mhz is OK even with low overvolt) I have COLD BOOT, that means no Aero, games do not start, etc., even if all stability tests go straight away. When the PC become hot I can play or whatever without any problem.

I can also pass 8+ h. Prime95 but if I shut down my PC I would get cold boot!

*Lowering the CPU\NB to 2350Mhz even with increased DDR3 from 1866Mhz to 1960Mhz and same CPU freq. is definetely a solution, no COLD BOOT!*

Do I have some stange wall at my CPU\NB?

Is it related to 890FX mobo or just to weak FX-8350? Is it really very weak?

Thanks.

Goodbye.


----------



## Mega Man

i know some mobos can not take 2600 fsb if that helps


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I don't know if it is really a problem of my CPU FX-8350 or it is quite common so I am asking:
> - if I raise CPU\NB over 2400Mhz (no matter voltages, even with +0.15V it would happen, 2350Mhz is OK even with low overvolt) I have COLD BOOT, that means no Aero, games do not start, etc., even if all stability tests go straight away. When the PC become hot I can play or whatever without any problem.
> 
> I can also pass 8+ h. Prime95 but if I shut down my PC I would get cold boot!
> 
> *Lowering the CPU\NB to 2350Mhz even with increased DDR3 from 1866Mhz to 1960Mhz and same CPU freq. is definetely a solution, no COLD BOOT!*
> 
> Do I have some stange wall at my CPU\NB?
> 
> Is it related to 890FX mobo or just to weak FX-8350? Is it really very weak?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Goodbye.


yeah its really up to the mobo then after that a certain frequency will be harder hit on the actual processor I run my CPU/NB @ 2750 and HT @ 3000


----------



## gertruude

@Red

I did these on extreme settings and as predicted Firestorm Extreme killed my pc









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/473611 extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/470825 normal firestorm

i killed the Icestorm extreme though









http://www.3dmark.com/is/501672


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @Red
> 
> I did these on extreme settings and as predicted Firestorm Extreme killed my pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/473611 extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/470825 normal firestorm
> 
> i killed the Icestorm extreme though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/501672


Whats the matter with those?








nice physics score


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Wow 5.1Ghz? What sort of cooling? Have you tried just upping the vcore 1 notch?


I am on a cutom loop, so cooling is not a problem. My vcore is set to 1.584v, but i really dont want more







1.6V is way too scary, even when temps are lower than 50C


----------



## kole208

Would you guys recommend this processor over Intel i5 3570k I'm doing a new build, iv looked at benchmarks and if the i5 wins it's never by much, I just need a future proof chip, it looks now like games will use more than 4 cores, guild wars 2 uses 5 now, frostbite engine likes more amd cry engine3 seems to bbenefit. So would you guys say go for it? I'm not a fanboi but for some reason amd just seems a lot more appealing.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Would you guys recommend this processor over Intel i5 3570k I'm doing a new build, iv looked at benchmarks and if the i5 wins it's never by much, I just need a future proof chip, it looks now like games will use more than 4 cores, guild wars 2 uses 5 now, frostbite engine likes more amd cry engine3 seems to bbenefit. So would you guys say go for it? I'm not a fanboi but for some reason amd just seems a lot more appealing.


I was in the exact same situation just 2 months ago, trying to decide between the same 2 chips, and I went with AMD and couldn't be happier. I'm really enjoying this set up so far, and it was cheaper, so I would say go for the 8350, you won't regret it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Would you guys recommend this processor over Intel i5 3570k I'm doing a new build, iv looked at benchmarks and if the i5 wins it's never by much, I just need a future proof chip, it looks now like games will use more than 4 cores, guild wars 2 uses 5 now, frostbite engine likes more amd cry engine3 seems to bbenefit. So would you guys say go for it? I'm not a fanboi but for some reason amd just seems a lot more appealing.


Haswell and the 4670K comes out in less then 2 weeks and will be 6-7% faster then the 3570K for the same $$$$. Wait on the reviews then decide. I was considering a 8350 but its slower in gaming then my Bloomfield at 4.6Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I am on a cutom loop, so cooling is not a problem. My vcore is set to 1.584v, but i really dont want more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6V is way too scary, even when temps are lower than 50C


Nice rig. What rad? 360?


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah its really up to the mobo then after that a certain frequency will be harder hit on the actual processor I run my CPU/NB @ 2750 and HT @ 3000


Is there anything I can try to raise to get CPU\NB over 2350Mhz? CPU\NB voltage doesn't help much







.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Is there anything I can try to raise to get CPU\NB over 2350Mhz? CPU\NB voltage doesn't help much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you could try overclocking with the fsb? I think that raises cpu/nb frequencies









add yer rig in sig please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Haswell and the 4670K comes out in less then 2 weeks and will be 6-7% faster then the 3570K for the same $$$$. Wait on the reviews then decide. I was considering a 8350 but its slower in gaming then my Bloomfield at 4.6Ghz
> Nice rig. What rad? 360?


Stop trying to poach our future users marshmallow man!!!!!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Stop trying to poach our future users marshmallow man!!!!!


The 4670K should be a beast for gaming but these 5% increases from intel just blow. I commented in another thread that if steamroller is atleast 10% better IPC wise and if amd added another module making the core count 10 it would easily beat a 4770K in everything multithreaded.

What would be better is if they added 2 more module's for a 12 core beast but it'll never happen


----------



## kole208

So i5 3570k or fx 8350?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> So i5 3570k or fx 8350?


Neither. 4670K


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Neither. 4670K


10% better ipc than ivy. Oh intel please up me in the ass some more.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The 4670K should be a beast for gaming but these 5% increases from intel just blow. I commented in another thread that if steamroller is atleast 10% better IPC wise and if amd added another module making the core count 10 it would easily beat a 4770K in everything multithreaded.
> 
> What would be better is if they added 2 more module's for a 12 core beast but it'll never happen


i think everyone is hoping steamroller will be the one lol

Ill just wait til it comes out n reserve judgment, Im hoping a decent upgrade from VIshera myself


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> So i5 3570k or fx 8350?


Both work good. You wont notice a difference in games because games arent that CPU dependent anymore. It all boils down to what you like the most. AM3+ will have a new CPU coming some time. And you can upgrade to a 3770k on a 1155 socket.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Both work good. You wont notice a difference in games because games arent that CPU dependent anymore. It all boils down to what you like the most. AM3+ will have a new CPU coming some time. And you can upgrade to a 3770k on a 1155 socket.


well I was just looking at a benchmark and the Intel gets like 10-20fps more in games. Ugh I wish picking a cpu was easy lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Both work good. You wont notice a difference in games because games arent that CPU dependent anymore. It all boils down to what you like the most. AM3+ will have a new CPU coming some time. And you can upgrade to a 3770k on a 1155 socket.
> 
> 
> 
> well I was just looking at a benchmark and the Intel gets like 10-20fps more in games. Ugh I wish picking a cpu was easy lol
Click to expand...

Do you only game, or will you be doing things that actually use 8 cores?

If the former, get Intel.

If the latter, get AMD.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do you only game, or will you be doing things that actually use 8 cores?
> 
> If the former, get Intel.
> 
> If the latter, get AMD.


mainly game might get into graphical design


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you could try overclocking with the fsb? I think that raises cpu/nb frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add yer rig in sig please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to poach our future users marshmallow man!!!!!


I will as soon I get a really 24h overclock stable







.

Anyway. Would't I get the same cpu/nb wall raising the fsb? If not. Why? . Thanks.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> mainly game might get into graphical design


well 10-20fps more is not the case in all games. Which games did you see this in? 8350 wins over a 3570k in crysis as an example. Multithreading is the future my friend. Wait and see. The PS4 and the new Xbox will change the way games are made and how they utilize the CPU.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> well 10-20fps more is not the case in all games. Which games did you see this in? 8350 wins over a 3570k in crysis as an example. Multithreading is the future my friend. Wait and see. The PS4 and the new Xbox will change the way games are made and how they utilize the CPU.


alright then count me in in this club I'll be buying this cpu memorial day


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I will as soon I get a really 24h overclock stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway. Would't I get the same cpu/nb wall raising the fsb? If not. Why? . Thanks.


FSB overclock raises everything CPU, NB, Dram so in turn your nb frequencies etc raise with it. this is why u need to clock back when u are fsb ocing

multi just raises multiplier

this is simplest way i can explain lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> alright then count me in in this club I'll be buying this cpu memorial day


you wont be disappointed man, i can guarantee it.

i always like to stay with the underdog


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> alright then count me in in this club I'll be buying this cpu memorial day


Why don't you wait for the reviews like I said? An amd price drop will probably be incoming


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Why don't you wait for the reviews like I said? An amd price drop will probably be incoming


Cause waiting is for losers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> FSB overclock raises everything CPU, NB, Dram so in turn your nb frequencies etc raise with it. this is why u need to clock back when u are fsb ocing
> 
> multi just raises multiplier
> 
> this is simplest way i can explain lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can try to raise to get CPU\NB over 2350Mhz? CPU\NB voltage doesn't help much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

what gert said. If you want real answers we need to know what you have..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> well 10-20fps more is not the case in all games. Which games did you see this in? 8350 wins over a 3570k in crysis as an example. Multithreading is the future my friend. Wait and see. The PS4 and the new Xbox will change the way games are made and how they utilize the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> alright then count me in in this club I'll be buying this cpu memorial day
Click to expand...

What Ranger said.. In ver single threaded unoptimized games intel will see a 10-20fps difference given that you have 0 bottleneck else where.. now real world most of those games you get over 60Fps so unless you are running a 120 MHhz monitor there really is no point.. I should also mention that a slight OC which can normally be done on stock voltages will make almost any gap marginal

Glad to so you are going red. Let us know what your system specs are going to be


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Glad to so you are going red. Let us know what your system specs are going to be


Agreed. Then we can warn you if you're thinking about something like GA-78LMT-S2 as an Overclocking board.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Agreed. Then we can warn you if you're thinking about something like GA-78LMT-S2 as an Overclocking board.


I dunno mayne that thar board looks better than mine







(sarcasm of course)

Why would anyone buy that? there are cheap boards of way better quality and features lol <-- Im still stuck on this.. Could you find a worse board wow you win!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I will as soon I get a really 24h overclock stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway. Would't I get the same cpu/nb wall raising the fsb? If not. Why? . Thanks.


An update would be good......are you eternally grateful for my expertise?........or is it a case of "Gurty u bloody dont know what ya on about"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Agreed. Then we can warn you if you're thinking about something like GA-78LMT-S2 as an Overclocking board.


I never thought u had a sense of humor....you're a funny guy!!!....honestly i mean that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I dunno mayne that thar board looks better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sarcasm of course)
> 
> Why would anyone buy that? there are cheap boards of way better quality and features lol <-- Im still stuck on this.. Could you find a worse board wow you win!


If i could remember that crappy board i had a year ago that would win


----------



## kole208

Unsure if going to water cool, if I do no crazy custom loop, but my budget is ~1000 that includes rig and os I'm going for a fx 8350 and a 7950. That's all I got so far with this setup can you guys recommend anything in specs like what mobo to go with ram ect?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Unsure if going to water cool, if I do no crazy custom loop, but my budget is ~1000 that includes rig and os I'm going for a fx 8350 and a 7950. That's all I got so far with this setup can you guys recommend anything in specs like what mobo to go with ram ect?


Is that a 1000 £ or $ or euro?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Unsure if going to water cool, if I do no crazy custom loop, but my budget is ~1000 that includes rig and os I'm going for a fx 8350 and a 7950. That's all I got so far with this setup can you guys recommend anything in specs like what mobo to go with ram ect?


990FXA-UD3 is the cheapest 990 board worth anything for higher OCs, though Rev 1.1 is prefered, not 3.0. Above that is the UD5/Sabertooth, and above that is the UD7/Crosshair-V.

If you need cheaper, than the 970A-UD3 is pretty much the only 970 board I would ever recommend unless ASUS feels like releasing a $100 8+2 phase 970 board sometime soon.

Ram... you don't have the budget to splurge on RAM. Some well known brand (Corsair, G.Skill, Kingston) 2x4GB 1600 kit. Preferably 9-9-9 timings and 1.5v.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is that a 1000 £ or $ or euro?


yeah is that euro or usd. We can help you decide


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Stop trying to poach our future users marshmallow man!!!!!


Ha ha! Thanks I needed a laugh.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> mainly game might get into graphical design


I do a lot of 3D rendering and modeling. Having 8 cores is nice for that. Most of my graphic design and video editing applications do take advantage of multi-threading, but I honestly wouldn't know if that it true for Windows, if that is what you are planning to use. Per program multi-thread support might be worth checking into before you buy a CPU, if you are planning on going to get into graphical design.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Ha ha! Thanks I needed a laugh.


hehe no problem man........ive been accused of being rude and banned on a few occasions so i had to change my style.....so whenever i get the opportunity i try to come out with something both amusing and witty, instead of something rude and distasteful









ive even mocked americans and lived.....









Edit: ah you are american


----------



## bond32

Sup doods, sold my 2 660 ti's for a 7970 reference. Pretty excited... Have the h220 up and running on the 6300 with a solid 5 ghz FINALLY prime stable lol. Can bench at 5.2 ish but stability is a problem. Have a single 120mm rad coming this week then eventually I will look into a good waterblock for the 7970.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Sup doods, sold my 2 660 ti's for a 7970 reference. Pretty excited... Have the h220 up and running on the 6300 with a solid 5 ghz FINALLY prime stable lol. Can bench at 5.2 ish but stability is a problem. Have a single 120mm rad coming this week then eventually I will look into a good waterblock for the 7970.


Why a single 120mm rad? Why not a 240?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You could try it for nothing, though i expect they will know what ya did lol they must see it alot.
> 
> As for the boards its up to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i do love my saberkitty
> 
> i did the same thing as u but i drilled my screwdriver through the rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive not tried to rma though i did think about it lol but its clearly my fault so ill have to pick up the expense


Think about it , Maybe with a power screw driver it's a different story. But for tightening screws these things can EASILY be designed to avoid human error. It is awfully hard working in a crammed space to know if the screw is going in too far. A simple metal tab on the radiator where it aligns with the fan screw holes would avoid the issue of a perforated radiator. This is not rocket science it is a inexpensive safety feature that should have been designed into the product from day one. They can blame the user all they want but it is poor design.

By the way I got a Formula Z motherboard. Now after all is well , Microsoft is trying to force me to pay for a new key for windows 7 because the motherboard is not identical to the previous one. That is bull, plain and simple. Anyone know who I can call to reason with them. All I got was a line in India an they told me it would cosat $99. I cursed them out and they dropped it to $79. I don't think I should have to pay a cent.


----------



## hurricane28

the main difference between UD5 and UD7 board is that you can run 4 x crossfire or 4x sli, the rest is pretty similar.

i got the UD5 because it has better chokes, capacitors and vrm heat sinks so it clocks better and runs more stable than my UD3 board did at higher clocks.

also make sure you got the rev 1.1 because it has LLC load line control, never get the rev 1.0 or 3.0. 1.0 does not have LLC so its a bad overclocker and the rev 3.0 has issues too, go look at the gigabyte thread on here for proof.

According to RAM G.Skill works great for me and is pretty fast, try to get low timings and high speed, like KyadCK said 1600mhz with low timings should do just fine.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Haswell and the 4670K comes out in less then 2 weeks and will be 6-7% faster then the 3570K for the same $$$$. Wait on the reviews then decide. I was considering a 8350 but its slower in gaming then my Bloomfield at 4.6Ghz
> Nice rig. What rad? 360?


RX240 and one 200mm in the front


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive even mocked americans and lived


Osama and Saddam didn't fare nearly as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Osama and Saddam didn't fare nearly as well


Same as me not faring well for some 1v1 with the missus this night









im on the bloody sofa.......again....... .









next time i wont complain about not getting any


----------



## kole208

My budget is in usd I heard 1866 ram works better with the fx chips. My budget really like 900 usd because I need 100 extra for windows 8 but it can fluctuate a little


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hehe no problem man........ive been accused of being rude and banned on a few occasions so i had to change my style.....so whenever i get the opportunity i try to come out with something both amusing and witty, instead of something rude and distasteful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive even mocked americans and lived.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: ah you are american


Yeah. Rowdy lot on this thread. I think it's fitting for AMD users. It's like the outcast, wild fraternity from some '80s college movie.

Good change of strategy though. Humor and subtlety always prevail, from my line of thinking.

Lol. Yeah I'm American. The truth is a lot of people here need a good kick in the pants. They've become ignorant and complacent, but I won't go in to it here.

You britts are alright. I seem to see eye to eye with the ones I've met. If nothing else you make and drink good beer







I plan on going on a pilgrimage to The Old Brewery in Tadcaster when I have the time. Lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> My budget is in usd I heard 1866 ram works better with the fx chips. My budget really like 900 usd because I need 100 extra for windows 8 but it can fluctuate a little


yes well i have G.Skill ripjawsX 1866 and clocked it at 2008 with 9-9-9-28 timings, that is what is best for me to get 24/7 stable for now.

i can get higher but i like tight timings because it is more jumpier in windows


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> My budget is in usd I heard 1866 ram works better with the fx chips. My budget really like 900 usd because I need 100 extra for windows 8 but it can fluctuate a little


FX-8320 - 164.99

http://www.amazon.com/FX-8320-Eight-Core-Processor-Edition-FD8320FRHKBOX/dp/B009O7YU56/ref=bit_f_abba_sia_cr_us_nb_title_hlc?_encoding=UTF8&tag=abba-sia-us-cr-20&tagbase=abba

990FX UD3 - 109.99 AR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

8GB DDR3 2400 - 69.99.. 1866 was 1 dollar less.. ***

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313323

Also wait for the 760 Ti. Its going to be a 670 for 299.99


----------



## hurricane28

i was planning to get another GPU too but i think its better to wait for the new 700 series come out, i heard end of may or june but that is just a rumor so we have to wait and see









for what i have seen they are pretty much better than the 600 series.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> My budget is in usd I heard 1866 ram works better with the fx chips. My budget really like 900 usd because I need 100 extra for windows 8 but it can fluctuate a little


ATM windows 8 is 79.99 at the egg
code EMCXRVW239 adds some cash to your budget . also so are corsair psus 15% off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Yeah. Rowdy lot on this thread. I think it's fitting for AMD users. It's like the outcast, wild fraternity from some '80s college movie.
> 
> Good change of strategy though. Humor and subtlety always prevail, from my line of thinking.
> 
> Lol. Yeah I'm American. *The truth is a lot of people here need a good kick in the pants. They've become ignorant and complacent, but I won't go in to it here*.
> 
> You britts are alright. I seem to see eye to eye with the ones I've met. If nothing else you make and drink good beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on going on a pilgrimage to The Old Brewery in Tadcaster when I have the time. Lol.


+1 brother !~

stick with AMD i really think they will have the edge in gaming ( video cards ) in the near future dont go with the 760ti ( my 2 cents )


----------



## MrStick89

So I hit a brickwall at 4.92ghz on my quest for the top! It seems no matter what I do to voltages, mem speeds, NB speed, FSB I cannot hit 5ghz Well I finally decided to pull a ram stick.. Guess what on same volts I hit 5.0 stable on IBT.

Fx8350, 990fxa-ud3(latest bios), gskill 1600mhz ram 2x4gb. H220, 80mm fan on northbridge.
Stable at 4.92ghz fsb 240mhz, 20.5x 1.548v under load(offset), LLC ultrahigh, everything else default.
1 stick stable at 5.0 fsb:244mhz, 20.5x

Any ideas? Tried changing NB speed, HT speed, ram speed. Maybe my rig just cant handle it!


----------



## kole208

So do you guys think that games are going to start using more cores? Because that's the main reason why I am picking it over the Intel.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> So do you guys think that games are going to start using more cores? Because that's the main reason why I am picking it over the Intel.


In 3 years games might be using more cores. IMO you should wait 2 weeks for z87 and a 4670K. It will be the gaming processor to get till we see what steamroller brings


----------



## MrLinky

These clubs are boring without screenshots!











Well, I managed to hit 5 GHz at 1.524v before my H220 started making some loud clicking noises. Sending it back and will replace it with a custom loop next week. Hoping to run 5.1 GHz when temperatures are not an issue.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> These clubs are boring without screenshots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I managed to hit 5 GHz at 1.524v before my H220 started making some loud clicking noises. Sending it back and will replace it with a custom loop next week. Hoping to run 5.1 GHz when temperatures are not an issue.


Mind running the winrar benchmark for a minute at that speed then posting a screenshot?


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mind running the winrar benchmark for a minute at that speed then posting a screenshot?


Unfortunately the H220 is already boxed up. Currently at stock clocks on the stock cooler. I would be happy to run some benchmarks once it's back on water though.


----------



## kole208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> In 3 years games might be using more cores. IMO you should wait 2 weeks for z87 and a 4670K. It will be the gaming processor to get till we see what steamroller brings


so I guess I'm not getting amd anymore, I guess games won't need more than four cores.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Unfortunately the H220 is already boxed up. Currently at stock clocks on the stock cooler. I would be happy to run some benchmarks once it's back on water though.


Appreciate it


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> so I guess I'm not getting amd anymore, I guess games won't need more than four cores.


Since 2008 intel has had the best gaming processors for the money and they're all core I5's.

750
2500K
3570K
4670K

Amd is getting close but for gaming you can't beat an I5


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I never thought u had a sense of humor....you're a funny guy!!!....honestly i mean that


Ha ha thanks Gerty. Back at ya. Between you and your wife stories, and tussles with the forum mods, it keeps me coming back to this page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> so I guess I'm not getting amd anymore, I guess games won't need more than four cores.


Another reason to purchase AMD processors is if you enjoy tinkering/playing with overclocking. For how decent they are at stock, it's remarkable how much more performance you can push out of them.

Blood/sweat and tears go into a lot of these OC's.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Since 2008 intel has had the best gaming processors for the money and they're all core I5's.
> 
> 750
> 2500K
> 3570K
> 4670K
> 
> Amd is getting close but for gaming you can't beat an I5


The funny thing is, I've owned a 2500 k and a 2600 K, and while they did better in most benchmarks than my AMD's, the gaming experience has almost always been better for me on an AMD.
Had a 2600k rig with a 6970 and a 965 amd /5830 rig sitting on my desk at the same time, the only time I fired up the Intel rig was to play BFBC2 . For browsing and playing the other games I enjoy , I preferred the 965.
Ended up giving the 2600k rig to my son and selling the 2500k.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Since 2008 intel has had the best gaming processors for the money and they're all core I5's.
> 
> 750
> 2500K
> 3570K
> 4670K
> 
> Amd is getting close but for gaming you can't beat an I5


pretty sure higher end games already are even in single player crysis is using 8 cores... should i mention that haswell hasn't proven its self yet.. wooo lower power consumption.. that goes out after ocin anyway and what do you do save 20 bucks for a year? in addition 5% increase in speed over ivy









My 2 cents is if you are on the rail wait 3 weeks and look at real world not benches based on all single threaded.. aka skyrim >< .


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> so I guess I'm not getting amd anymore, I guess games won't need more than four cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2008 intel has had the best gaming processors for the money and they're all core I5's.
> 
> 750
> 2500K
> 3570K
> 4670K
> 
> Amd is getting close but for gaming you can't beat an I5
Click to expand...

boo. intel go home


----------



## kole208

I'm so stuck between Intel and amd... It sucks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> In 3 years games might be using more cores. IMO you should wait 2 weeks for z87 and a 4670K. It will be the gaming processor to get till we see what steamroller brings
> 
> 
> 
> so I guess I'm not getting amd anymore, I guess games won't need more than four cores.
Click to expand...

Except several games already do, so don't believe that old lie.

The real question is what else will you be doing. In anything that can use 8 threads, an 8350 will win by a much larger margin than an i5 will in gaming. What do you _need_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> so I guess I'm not getting amd anymore, I guess games won't need more than four cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2008 intel has had the best gaming processors for the money and they're all core I5's.
> 
> 750
> 2500K
> 3570K
> 4670K
> 
> Amd is getting close but for gaming you can't beat an I5
Click to expand...

... Ok, I didn't say anything earlier because you just came for benchmark stuff, but get out.

You do not own a 8350, you are not contributing, you are not helping, you are not asking. You are not even speaking from a position of experience. You are just steering people away. We're fairly honest here about whether they'll even need an 8-core CPU, we do not need a preacher. So leave. Go back to the Intel sub forum, where your preaching will be greeted with willing ears and hugs.

This is not a debate thread, this is an owners club.

Along that note... kole208: This is an Owners club. People here are going to be slightly bias. It's usually best to make your own thread. If what you want is our personal experience with the chip, we can give you that, and how it performs at different speeds, but it isn't the best of places to ask Intel vs AMD.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except several games already do, so don't believe that old lie.
> 
> The real question is what else will you be doing. In anything that can use 8 threads, an 8350 will win by a much larger margin than an i5 will in gaming. What do you _need_.
> ... Ok, I didn't say anything earlier because you just came for benchmark stuff, but get out.
> 
> You do not own a 8350, you are not contributing, you are not helping, you are not asking. You are not even speaking from a position of experience. You are just steering people away. We're fairly honest here about whether they'll even need an 8-core CPU, we do not need a preacher. So leave. Go back to the Intel sub forum, where your preaching will be greeted with willing ears and hugs.
> 
> This is not a debate thread, this is an owners club.
























Very nicely put


----------



## kole208

Alright well I still think I'ma go with the amd even if I don't get into graphical design. I just think I feel safer having the extra cores just incase more games come along use them.


----------



## MrStick89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mind running the winrar benchmark for a minute at that speed then posting a screenshot?


I have pretty similiar clocks so here u go.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except several games already do, so don't believe that old lie.
> 
> The real question is what else will you be doing. In anything that can use 8 threads, an 8350 will win by a much larger margin than an i5 will in gaming. What do you _need_.
> ... Ok, I didn't say anything earlier because you just came for benchmark stuff, but get out.
> 
> You do not own a 8350, you are not contributing, you are not helping, you are not asking. You are not even speaking from a position of experience. You are just steering people away. We're fairly honest here about whether they'll even need an 8-core CPU, we do not need a preacher. So leave. Go back to the Intel sub forum, where your preaching will be greeted with willing ears and hugs.
> 
> This is not a debate thread, this is an owners club.
> 
> Along that note... kole208: This is an Owners club. People here are going to be slightly bias. It's usually best to make your own thread. If what you want is our personal experience with the chip, we can give you that, and how it performs at different speeds, but it isn't the best of places to ask Intel vs AMD.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> I have pretty similiar clocks so here u go.


winrar is a crap single thread compression utility. Winzip is multi-threaded and kicks ass on winrar. The only reason benchmarks still include winrar is they give Intel an advantage instead of using winzip which is actuallly more popular and performs better on FX 8 core chips.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except several games already do, so don't believe that old lie.
> 
> The real question is what else will you be doing. In anything that can use 8 threads, an 8350 will win by a much larger margin than an i5 will in gaming. What do you _need_.
> ... Ok, I didn't say anything earlier because you just came for benchmark stuff, but get out.
> 
> You do not own a 8350, you are not contributing, you are not helping, you are not asking. You are not even speaking from a position of experience. You are just steering people away. We're fairly honest here about whether they'll even need an 8-core CPU, we do not need a preacher. So leave. Go back to the Intel sub forum, where your preaching will be greeted with willing ears and hugs.
> 
> This is not a debate thread, this is an owners club.
> 
> Along that note... kole208: This is an Owners club. People here are going to be slightly bias. It's usually best to make your own thread. If what you want is our personal experience with the chip, we can give you that, and how it performs at different speeds, but it isn't the best of places to ask Intel vs AMD.
Click to expand...

I will second F3ERS 2 ASH3S







...or third Kyad's , as the case may be


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> So do you guys think that games are going to start using more cores? Because that's the main reason why I am picking it over the Intel.


Yes sir. AMD is now producing the newst consoles for Playstation 4 and XBox. They will both use 8 core processors and programmers will be designing console games for 8 cores. These will be ported to the PC and thus insure 8 core support in many more games than at present. BF3, Sleeping Dogs, HIitman,and many more games now support many cores. Of course there are poorly designed games like Skyrim that are single core. Wouldn't be surprised if Intel didn't support the game developer to make sure it was single thread.


----------



## kole208

Well skyrim is like my favorite game lol but I saw that the 8350 still get like 60-80 fps average with a 7950. Not saying that games won't be more utilized for 8 cores but aren't coding for consoles and pc's completely different? They could have the game on the console utilize 8 cores on console but not the pc right? Idk I just saw something the other day talking about that.


----------



## Vencenzo

Games have already shifted toward multicore, the next step is sharing system ram with the cpu/gpu for optimal physics processing.
From my perspective the only reason single core preformance is still so hyped as preferable for gamers is : The last 3 years of gaming have been dominated by poorly tested/optimized mmorpgs trying to be a slightly better version of WoW to cash in.
Crossfire/Sli is usually a even bigger issue for poorly optimized games.

Even in those cases, you can turn the game graphics down and use post processing injectors to utilize multiple cores/gpus. Most games look better doing this than at max graphics default.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kole208*
> 
> Well skyrim is like my favorite game lol but I saw that the 8350 still get like 60-80 fps average with a 7950. Not saying that games won't be more utilized for 8 cores *but aren't coding for consoles and pc's completely different?* They could have the game on the console utilize 8 cores on console but not the pc right? Idk I just saw something the other day talking about that.


Consoles are using AMD APUs this gen.

Xbox gets a 8-core 1.6Ghz Jaguar (ultra-low power, Bobcat successor) chip with a 7790 and 8GB of DDR3 bolted on. PS4 gets an 8-core 1.6Ghz Jaguar chip with a 7850 and 8GB of GDDR3 bolted on. Both use HSA/HUMA as far as I know.

Very weak but highly-threaded CPU, nice "strong" GPU. This pretty much forces the devs to go multithread, and to top it off, they must do so on the x86 architecture, with 64-bit CPUs.

While Console makers will write directly for the hardware in question, as is expected of them, it's not like they're writing for an entirely different CPU standard this round. Things should port and scale nicely unless someone is being a jerk about it. It may take some time for them to get accustomed to the new chips, but multi-core x64 should not be unknown to them.

Should make for some very very nice new games for everyone in the PC world when the time comes.


----------



## IloveShoes

Kole208, the FX-83xx are decent chips, but in my opinion they are underwhelming at stock speeds. Luckily Overclocking a AMD system is pretty easy if u just get the right parts. Also for a AMD system to perform the best u need a little knowledge how to OC and tweak bios settings.

I bought a FX 8320 and at stock i was shocked how badly it performed, I was comming from a 1055t @ 3,9 ghz and at stock the FX-8320 got beaten badly. It was first when i pushed the clocks to 4,5ghz and beyond that i felt i was a upgrade.

But as the others are saying, more cores are the future, more games will come that utilize 8 cores, and i dont think we have to wait 2-3 years before we are gonna see it.

Anyways since ur on a budget, what u save on the cpu and mobo compared to a intel setup u can throw in on a better GFX. And to be honest u will gain more from a better GFX than u would from the intel i5.


----------



## hurricane28

this is why you should buy AMD CPU for gaming









i hear you all say 'there is that guy with his you tube links again' but these guys are legit and have great reviews and are not fan boys and are unbiased.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is why you should buy AMD CPU for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear you all say 'there is that guy with his you tube links again' but these guys are legit and have great reviews and are not fan boys and are unbiased.


oh please teksyndicate are unbiased and not fan boys?

their videos are always debunked so stop posting this crap


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is why you should buy AMD CPU for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear you all say 'there is that guy with his you tube links again' but these guys are legit and have great reviews and are not fan boys and are unbiased.


How do you know its legit?


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> I have pretty similiar clocks so here u go.


What settings are you using for the RAM? I think you should've score higher.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What settings are you using for the RAM? I think you should've score higher.


Cant you get your timings bit tighter dude?

also a quick tip u can just press the image icon in the editor so ya dont have to up load pics to image hosting sites









Makes it easier for us old gits to see the values in screenshots


----------



## Zamoldac

Haven't tried to get them tighter because i know that the daily usage gains will be next to none (and didn't had enough time to go into it).

PS: I'm posting from my work pc and for some reason the image editor and other functions are missing from the browser







so... sorry for that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Haven't tried to get them tighter because i know that the daily usage gains will be next to none (and didn't had enough time to go into it).
> 
> PS: I'm posting from my work pc and for some reason the image editor and other functions are missing from the browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... sorry for that.


Dude this OCN and we push things to the limit....who cares about gains









id much rather see lower timings then higher ones


















Please don't swear at me again, you dont know me man and yet u swear at me?

reported to mods


Spoiler: SwearWord!



Work


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dude this OCN and we push things to the limit....who cares about gains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id much rather see lower timings then higher ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't swear at me again, you dont know me man and yet u swear at me?
> 
> reported to mods
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SwearWord!
> 
> 
> 
> Work


depends I noticed a boost in my dailies with tighter timings.. I guess its a matter of how tight and how clocked it is in addition to what you do. I am now getting 60fps average in crysis 3 due to my overclock and ram @ very high settings

EDIT aparently I had a typoe in the middle of the night


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> depends I noticed a boost in my dailies with tighter timings.. I guess its a matter of how tight and how clocked it is in addition to what you do. I am not getting 60fps average in crysis 3 due to my overclock and ram @ very high settings


im not sure what i get its been awhile since i played it.....i really should play it ive only seen about 20mins of the game since i bought it

gone off gaming really.....must be my age or something










Though i have been playing a bit of star trek online.....must be the trekker in me









im a little dismayed about my lack of gaming as between 2005 and 2009 i was a daily gamer

Or is it a case of constantly being let down by the gaming industry and the crap they keep giving out last few years


















Hope i not scared zamoldac i know im not normal but i just cant help it


----------



## hurricane28

well i followed these guys for couple of weeks now and they all use INTEL rigs for testing, so if you always use INTEL and than buy AMD for the fun of it and find out the AMD is faster in games you would simply not recommend AMD if you are INTEL fan boy.

Also their reviews are pretty close of what others get with the same hardware, go look at their channel and find out


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well i followed these guys for couple of weeks now and they all use INTEL rigs for testing, so if you always use INTEL and than buy AMD for the fun of it and find out the AMD is faster in games you would simply not recommend AMD if you are INTEL fan boy.
> 
> Also their reviews are pretty close of what others get with the same hardware, go look at their channel and find out


Fanboyism?

are you serious? intel fan boi's wouldnt buy amd in the first place

like amd fan boys wouldnt buy intel,

i know i certainly wouldnt go intel and im certainly not a fanboy, i just prefer amd over intel
You seem to love posting these vids for some reason and a few told u last time dont bother posting this crap man

Most regulars dont want it as it invites flamewars if the other side get a whiff off it. its not pretty


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Fanboyism?
> 
> are you serious? intel fan boi's wouldnt buy amd in the first place
> 
> like amd fan boys wouldnt buy intel,
> 
> i know i certainly wouldnt go intel and im certainly not a fanboy, i just prefer amd over intel
> You seem to love posting these vids for some reason and a few told u last time dont bother posting this crap man
> 
> Most regulars dont want it as it invites flamewars if the other side get a whiff off it. its not pretty


I own both, what does that make me????


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I own both, what does that make me????


a swinger









i dont own the intel in the house lol

she got my old cpu when i made the move over here







i mean when i had the old x4 965 and not this one


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a swinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont own the intel in the house lol
> 
> she got my old cpu when i made the move over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean when i had the old x4 965 and not this one


I was hoping for "enthusiast" , but "swinger" is infinitely more amusing lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was hoping for "enthusiast" , but "swinger" is infinitely more amusing lol


Well i wasnt sure if you guys had "swingers"

ill pm u a link just in case


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I own both, what does that make me????


Purple people eater?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well i wasnt sure if you guys had "swingers"
> 
> ill pm u a link just in case


you guys? what is that supposed to mean







?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I own both, what does that make me????
> 
> 
> 
> Purple people eater?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well i wasnt sure if you guys had "swingers"
> 
> ill pm u a link just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you guys? what is that supposed to mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

ohhhh....it's that kind of thread...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Purple people eater?
> you guys? what is that supposed to mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I meant americans


----------



## p2mob

What is the best fan placement on a 280mm radiator for the optimal temps? I have 2x 140AFS blowing at the rad from the top and 2x 140AFS blowing at the rad from the bottom...now would a push / pull work better?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> What is the best fan placement on a 280mm radiator for the optimal temps? I have 2x 140AFS blowing at the rad from the top and 2x 140AFS blowing at the rad from the bottom...now would a push / pull work better?


ive tried both ways with a 360 and found push/pull better

you would be pushing hot air back into the rad with your method


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well i wasnt sure if you guys had "swingers"
> 
> ill pm u a link just in case


Can I have the link too?









My 3930k arrived today. I'm interested to find out if it's as snappy as an 8350

I was thinking about the "Piledriver uses way too much power" idea that some people have. All the reviews I've seen show comparisons @ Max load power consumption. Yet, in real world apps and even gaming it would look more like this:
- 8 Core @ 25%
- 4 Core @ ~50%
(Other than apps that utilize 100% of the CPU - [email protected] etc)
So I really can't see there being any difference in power usage, other than a few specific apps.


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive tried both ways with a 360 and found push/pull better
> 
> you would be pushing hot air back into the rad with your method


Not if the radiator is placed outside of the case. And then again on another hand I would be blowing hot air into the case raising ambient temp.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Can I have the link too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3930k arrived today. I'm interested to find out if it's as snappy as an 8350
> 
> I was thinking about the "Piledriver uses way too much power" idea that some people have. All the reviews I've seen show comparisons @ Max load power consumption. Yet, in real world apps and even gaming it would look more like this:
> - 8 Core @ 25%
> - 4 Core @ ~50%
> (Other than apps that utilize 100% of the CPU - [email protected] etc)
> So I really can't see there being any difference in power usage, other than a few specific apps.


. About $25.00 a year at load. Always blown out of proportion.

And to update: new win7 install works great. And my air-conditioned case is still running flawlessly.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> [quote name="gertruude"
> 
> Thought I'd let you know, my Asus Crosshair V got destroyed a 3 days ago. I was reversing the fans on my Corsair H100 . Apparently I must have tightened the screws too much. The system would not boot up. I called my computer tech in and after he could not located the problem, he removed the radiator and saw the indentation in the fins and saw some fluid stains on the mainboard. He took the video card and ram home to test on his machine. They are fine. He doesn't have an AMD mainboard to test the cpu on, so I won't know whether it is ok until I replace the mainboard. My choices are Crosshair V Formula Z or Asrock Extreme 9. My only hesitation on Asrock is the numerous complaints I have seen concerning bios issues. I'd love feedback on the Asrock board from people who have purchased that particular board and their experience with it good and bad. I have to say I think it a design error by Corsair to allow the screws to be tightened causing radiator damage. Either the screws should have been slightly shorter or a small bracket on the radiator should have been installed to prevent punctures at the site where the radiator aligns with the screw holes. I wonder if it is worth the attempt to get a refund and compensation for mainboard damage.
> Does anybody think based on knowledge of Corsair warranty that I have a resonable chance of success in getting reimbursed fot cooler failure and destruction of my mainboard?


I can say i'm VERY happy with my CH-V-F-Z

No options for a Sabertooth?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so i've been tweaking for the better part of the afternoon



this is my idle readout before i prime95..



I think i'm doing alright so far.

my room is rather warm (many windows and dawn to dusk sun coverage >.< )

not sure i can push it much more until i get some more powerful fans..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so i've been tweaking for the better part of the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> this is my idle readout before i prime95..
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm doing alright so far.
> 
> my room is rather warm (many windows and dawn to dusk sun coverage >.< )
> 
> not sure i can push it much more until i get some more powerful fans..


I wouldnt push anymore, ya right on the limit


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so i've been tweaking for the better part of the afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> this is my idle readout before i prime95..
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm doing alright so far.
> 
> my room is rather warm (many windows and dawn to dusk sun coverage >.< )
> 
> not sure i can push it much more until i get some more powerful fans..


Yeah, your cooling is limiting you. What cooler do you have, just wondering?


----------



## InsaneCB

Hi guys, I'm join the club:

- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision: *Asus M5A97-Evo R1.0*

- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock: *22,5x ; 200Mhz ; 2000Mhz NB & 2600Mhz HT*

- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable): *1.40V core and 1.3V NB
*
- Memory speed, timings, and voltage.: *1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T , 1.65V
*

- Cooling Solution: *Cooler master Hyper 212+
*











http://i.imgur.com/DjTMync.jpg


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneCB*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm join the club:
> 
> - Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision: *Asus M5A97-Evo R1.0*
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock: *22,5x ; 200Mhz ; 2000Mhz NB & 2600Mhz HT*
> 
> - VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable): *1.40V core and 1.3V NB
> *
> - Memory speed, timings, and voltage.: *1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T , 1.65V
> *
> 
> - Cooling Solution: *Cooler master Hyper 212+
> *


Welcome









Not the bloody 212+ again!









You wasn't called serker in another life was you mate?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Zalman cnps 14x

I've got 2 extra fans on it but they seem to not want to go much above 1100-1200 rpm each.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Consoles are using AMD APUs this gen.
> 
> Xbox gets a 8-core 1.6Ghz Jaguar (ultra-low power, Bobcat successor) chip with a 7790 and 8GB of DDR3 bolted on. PS4 gets an 8-core 1.6Ghz Jaguar chip with a 7850 and 8GB of GDDR3 bolted on. Both use HSA/HUMA as far as I know.
> 
> Very weak but highly-threaded CPU, nice "strong" GPU. This pretty much forces the devs to go multithread, and to top it off, they must do so on the x86 architecture, with 64-bit CPUs.
> 
> While Console makers will write directly for the hardware in question, as is expected of them, it's not like they're writing for an entirely different CPU standard this round. Things should port and scale nicely unless someone is being a jerk about it. It may take some time for them to get accustomed to the new chips, but multi-core x64 should not be unknown to them.
> 
> Should make for some very very nice new games for everyone in the PC world when the time comes.


Thanks for expanding on the point I made. We have to be creative to expand the AMD user base here.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I can say i'm VERY happy with my CH-V-F-Z
> 
> No options for a Sabertooth?


No Since I had the CH V without the Z it would be going backwards to get a Sabertooth. I just wanted to see if there was a concensus that the Z was better than Asrock Extreme 9.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneCB*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm join the club:
> 
> - Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision: *Asus M5A97-Evo R1.0*
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock: *22,5x ; 200Mhz ; 2000Mhz NB & 2600Mhz HT*
> 
> - VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable): *1.40V core and 1.3V NB
> *
> - Memory speed, timings, and voltage.: *1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T , 1.65V
> *
> 
> - Cooling Solution: *Cooler master Hyper 212+
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DjTMync.jpg


welcome !~


----------



## Vencenzo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneCB*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm join the club:
> 
> - Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision: *Asus M5A97-Evo R1.0*
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock: *22,5x ; 200Mhz ; 2000Mhz NB & 2600Mhz HT*
> 
> - VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable): *1.40V core and 1.3V NB
> *
> - Memory speed, timings, and voltage.: *1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T , 1.65V
> *
> 
> - Cooling Solution: *Cooler master Hyper 212+
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DjTMync.jpg






Welcome.
Bank cycle is lil high there, did you try 33?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsaneCB*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm join the club:
> 
> - Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision: *Asus M5A97-Evo R1.0*
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock: *22,5x ; 200Mhz ; 2000Mhz NB & 2600Mhz HT*
> 
> - VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable): *1.40V core and 1.3V NB
> *
> - Memory speed, timings, and voltage.: *1600Mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T , 1.65V
> *
> 
> - Cooling Solution: *Cooler master Hyper 212+
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DjTMync.jpg


Welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the bloody 212+ again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wasn't called serker in another life was you mate?


I surprised you remembered the name.. I was all who was that ... ohhhh that guy


----------



## Wickedtt

Hey guys i have to ask you all something i have a FX-8320 @ 4.7ghz which is stable and my 24/7 i always have CPUID HWM up and i looked over today and the max package temp was 160c. I was blown away on what the hell happened im guessing it was just a bug with hwm. All other temps were in the green except for the max temp which was 350 degrees haha Let me know what you think. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Mega Man

hwmonitor is known to have glitches, i recommend hwinfo64 ( if you run 32bit then hwinfo32 )


----------



## Baskt_Case

Yea, I've had lots of gltiches with HWMon on this build. Sometimes it loads almost instantly, sometimes it takes 10-15 seconds.

My FX chip has really forced me to change alot of my method's. For the better I guess though, I've learned alot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I surprised you remembered the name.. I was all who was that ... ohhhh that guy


Im hardly gonna forget him, ill probably remember his name for rest of my life


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im hardly gonna forget him, ill probably remember his name for rest of my life


your final words will be his name then 5 lol off topic but my new s4 does superpi 512k in 534 seconds woot lol

on topic i wish i had money to buy another 8350 pick the worse of the 2 n go suicide rouge on it and see how much heat it takes to degrade


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> your final words will be his name then 5 lol off topic but my new s4 does superpi 512k in 534 seconds woot lol
> 
> *on topic i wish i had money to buy another 8350 pick the worse of the 2 n go suicide rouge on it and see how much heat it takes to degrade*


This is what im going to be doing when steamroller hits









then if it survives ill give it to my 9 year old


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is what im going to be doing when steamroller hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then if it survives ill give it to my 9 year old


nice then them how to oc lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> nice then them how to oc lol


Aye lol

he's into his pc's already.......he's always asking how to build etc.....i tell him bits and explain how to overclock etc he wants to do it now bless him







told him when hes older









wants watercooling in his first pc


----------



## punisherITA

Signature added







.

*Puni's _.->*NEW*<-._ DAILY - CLICK HERE: Cooler Master HAF X NVIDIA EDITION* Asus M4A89TD PRO/USB3 + AMD FX-8350 @*4,4Ghz blue voltages (NB/HT @2400Mhz)* + Asus/Zotac GTX580 *SLI* @*815-1620/4100Mhz 1,038V* + 8GB of Samsung 30nm DDR3 @*1866Mhz 9-9-9-27 1,5V* | Caviar Black 3TB *SATA III RAID0* | Samsung 2032BW | Win7x64 | *3DMark11 (bench oc) - CLICK HERE*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Signature added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Puni's _.->*NEW*<-._ DAILY - CLICK HERE: Cooler Master HAF X NVIDIA EDITION* Asus M4A89TD PRO/USB3 + AMD FX-8350 @*4,4Ghz blue voltages (NB/HT @2400Mhz)* + Asus/Zotac GTX580 *SLI* @*815-1620/4100Mhz 1,038V* + 8GB of Samsung 30nm DDR3 @*1866Mhz 9-9-9-27 1,5V* | Caviar Black 3TB *SATA III RAID0* | Samsung 2032BW | Win7x64 | *3DMark11 (bench oc) - CLICK HERE*


Heh, dude, just click "rigbuilder" top right, spec it out, and add it to your sig.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, dude, just click "rigbuilder" top right, spec it out, and add it to your sig.


You are very knowledgeable about the Corsair H series warranties. Would my piercing of the radiator when tightening the screws after reversing the fans be considered voiding the warranty? I just don't understand why they would make the screws so long that they could possibly pierce the radiator. I had a top of case installation it is impossible to be sure when those screws are extending to far.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are very knowledgeable about the Corsair H series warranties. Would my piercing of the radiator when tightening the screws after reversing the fans be considered voiding the warranty? I just don't understand why they would make the screws so long that they could possibly pierce the radiator. I had a top of case installation it is impossible to be sure when those screws are extending to far.


it does void it.. samething with taking a knife to it.. the screws are longer incase you wanted to pt rubber rings in between or thicker cases... dont know how else to say it


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are very knowledgeable about the Corsair H series warranties. Would my piercing of the radiator when tightening the screws after reversing the fans be considered voiding the warranty? I just don't understand why they would make the screws so long that they could possibly pierce the radiator. I had a top of case installation it is impossible to be sure when those screws are extending to far.


have you contacted them yet?

usually a harsh email full of complaints and how you'll damn them on all forums usually works lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are very knowledgeable about the Corsair H series warranties. Would my piercing of the radiator when tightening the screws after reversing the fans be considered voiding the warranty? I just don't understand why they would make the screws so long that they could possibly pierce the radiator. I had a top of case installation it is impossible to be sure when those screws are extending to far.


Ya could always try and rma it......all you'd lose are your shipping fee's they hardly going to complain at you









its a case of us vs them


----------



## asimriz

Hello People,

My specs are:

*Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.5GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
Memory: 8GB Corsair [email protected]
HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*



Whenever I try to copy large files (about 500mb & above) to my USB drive, the progress bar moves to 98% in a flash & then freezes there. The file DOES NOT get copied... I've tried it w 3 different USB sticks but each time I get the same result. Is it bcoz of the overclocking in any way ? PLZZZ HELP !!!!!!


----------



## hurricane28

well Corsair is known about their good service department and to be honest it will void your warrantie but like d1nky said that would be a solution.

i can tell you the customer service and the RMA department is pretty good because i had 2 RMA cases,
one for the h100i fans and the other because my Obsidian 650D window was bulged.

So i called them and had 2 new fans and a new window and all in a week time and i live in the Netherlands so for you it can be even faster.
I suggest to call them and explain the situation that the screws are simply too long etc. etc. and some other complaints and i am sure you can RMA it and get a new one.

But for me i certainly do not buy any Corsair hardware again because this was the 3rd time i had problems with their products.
i hope it will workout for you just fine


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, dude, just click "rigbuilder" top right, spec it out, and add it to your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very knowledgeable about the Corsair H series warranties. Would my piercing of the radiator when tightening the screws after reversing the fans be considered voiding the warranty? I just don't understand why they would make the screws so long that they could possibly pierce the radiator. I had a top of case installation it is impossible to be sure when those screws are extending to far.
Click to expand...

Ask Corsair George.

http://www.overclock.net/u/158841/corsairgeorge

He'll get it straightened out. He's OCN's Corsair representative, and he's helped a lot of people.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hello People,
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> *Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.5GHz
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
> GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
> Memory: 8GB Corsair Veng[email protected]
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
> PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
> Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
> Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I try to copy large files (about 500mb & above) to my USB drive, the progress bar moves to 98% in a flash & then freezes there. The file DOES NOT get copied... I've tried it w 3 different USB sticks but each time I get the same result. Is it bcoz of the overclocking in any way ? PLZZZ HELP !!!!!!


I doubt its because of your overclock. And i got no idea how to fix it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ask Corsair George.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/158841/corsairgeorge
> 
> He'll get it straightened out. He's OCN's Corsair representative, and he's helped a lot of people.


Thank you so much. I sent him a PM. I really appreciate your assistance.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is what im going to be doing when steamroller hits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then if it survives ill give it to my 9 year old


Nice. That's pretty much my plan too. I'm giving this machine to my 13 year old daughter, after I build a steamroller machine and push this Vishera to it's limits. I gave her a laptop with an APU recently, but she deserves more power! Funny thing is, I gave here a choice between Linux and Windows, when I gave her the laptop. She chose Linux, even with me explaining that she could get more games for Windows. Chip off the old block. To be fair I've been letting her use my Linux systems since she was 4, so I'm sure she just went with what she's used to.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Nice. That's pretty much my plan too. I'm giving this machine to my 13 year old daughter, after I build a steamroller machine and push this Vishera to it's limits. I gave her a laptop with an APU recently, but she deserves more power! Funny thing is, I gave here a choice between Linux and Windows, when I gave her the laptop. She chose Linux, even with me explaining that she could get more games for Windows. Chip off the old block. To be fair I've been letting her use my Linux systems since she was 4, so I'm sure she just went with what she's used to.


Thats great man...









Its always good kids pick up on things we do gives ya something to have in common









My step son has been in my life since he was a baby, id say he was more like me than his real dad lol....he cried when he asked me if i was his real dad or not, bless him









He loves gaming and he's dying to get on a gaming pc. He goes on his mums but he cant play any decent games cause of the crappy card she got









I learned my lesson years ago and the kids dont go on mine now









Back on topic









I never got into linux really. just wanted the easiness of windows for gaming









I may try and install it on a partition on my spare drive and see how much its changed in last 4 years.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hello People,
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> *Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.5GHz
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
> GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
> Memory: 8GB Corsair [email protected]
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
> PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
> Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
> Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I try to copy large files (about 500mb & above) to my USB drive, the progress bar moves to 98% in a flash & then freezes there. The file DOES NOT get copied... I've tried it w 3 different USB sticks but each time I get the same result. Is it bcoz of the overclocking in any way ? PLZZZ HELP !!!!!!


Are you trying to do this on your USB 3.0 ports? if so check drivers, roll back if needed, or check for update.

the only way i can see the OC being the cause of this is if you managed to corrupt some windows files in the process. which would be fixed with a clean install and you would still have your OC.

I'd personally start rounding out potential causes. Like isolate and repeat, on various USB ports, front and back.

First step would be disconnect all non essential peripheral. I've had my fair share of USB spliter-box going bad without notice. SO much so that i refuse to use another one no matter the reviews.

Do a windows update,

check if your USB drives are corrupted, (the actual physical drive..if they are blank just reformat and try again)

Best advice i can give at this point in time.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Are you trying to do this on your USB 3.0 ports? if so check drivers, roll back if needed, or check for update.
> 
> the only way i can see the OC being the cause of this is if you managed to corrupt some windows files in the process. which would be fixed with a clean install and you would still have your OC.
> 
> I'd personally start rounding out potential causes. Like isolate and repeat, on various USB ports, front and back.
> 
> First step would be disconnect all non essential peripheral. I've had my fair share of USB spliter-box going bad without notice. SO much so that i refuse to use another one no matter the reviews.
> 
> Do a windows update,
> 
> check if your USB drives are corrupted, (the actual physical drive..if they are blank just reformat and try again)
> 
> Best advice i can give at this point in time.


sounds like a plan to meh


----------



## MrStick89

Well after quite a bit of tweaking this is what I have settled for. I have attempted to lower volts a little but always end up unstable. Tried lowering LLC, lowering offset and raising LLC etc. Any tips? Still fairly new to all this. Also I haven't really touched my ram yet, just running profile 1. It doesn't really seem to like to OC. But I also don't really know what I'm doing.. G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 1600 CL9. 990fxa-ud3 swiftech H220.
.100v core offset
cpu pll 2.695
NB 1.10
+.20v on the ram.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats great man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its always good kids pick up on things we do gives ya something to have in common
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My step son has been in my life since he was a baby, id say he was more like me than his real dad lol....he cried when he asked me if i was his real dad or not, bless him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves gaming and he's dying to get on a gaming pc. He goes on his mums but he cant play any decent games cause of the crappy card she got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned my lesson years ago and the kids dont go on mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got into linux really. just wanted the easiness of windows for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try and install it on a partition on my spare drive and see how much its changed in last 4 years.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A duel-boot is a good idea. You can't lose. You'll have the best of both worlds. Last time I duel-booted was on a Athlon XP 2000+, before that I duel-booted on a K62 500 (That was shortly after the invention of the wheel and the discovery of fire







). What was interesting to me at the time is that on any game I was able to compare, running on Linux and Windows XP, I was getting twice the frame rate with Linux. ID used release Linux binaries for their games after their windows releases. The 500 had a Rage 128 running a open source driver and the 2000+ had a Geforce 4 ti with a proprietary NVIDIA driver. I seriously doubt the performance difference would be as huge now, but I bet it would be better in Linux for a game that could run native on both.

Back then it seemed to me like Linux was an extremely viable gaming platform, but few seemed to take it seriously. Windows was and is so popular that a developer would be crazy to write games specifically for Linux. To complicate matters more, Microsoft leveraged their popularity to get developers and chip manufacturers to support DirectX. To me that is crazy, since pretty much everything but MS uses OpenGL or OpenGLES. Still it worked for them. People have compensated for that, by making game engines that have the option to compile with both DirectX and OpenGL (ex. Unigine, Unity, Ogre ect...) and of course GPUs support DirectX and OpenGL.

It seems like the tide might be turning a bit for Linux gaming now. Valve has a Linux version of Steam now and they are reportedly going to release a Linux based gaming box soon. Also, saw recently that the Cry engine might be ported to OpenGL soon. That'd be great. I guess some customers of Crytek want to be able to port their games to Mac and/or Linux. Myself I would love to see what Crysis would be like with a native Linux binary. Things might be changing.

The proprietary NVIDIA drivers for Linux are phenomenal, in my opinion. I read mixed review of the Linux ATI Catalyst drivers, but I've only used it on my daughter's laptop. They seem alright on her machine, but I can't definitively say how good they are since it's not a super powerful chip. That's part of the reason I stick with NVIDIA. Their Linux drivers have been great for years









I only use Linux, except for the Windows 7 VM I use for contracts that require Microsoft server technologies. I try not to come at people like "Linux! Linux! Linux!". It's not worth my time and I'm fine with people using what they want. However, in my educated opinion it is a better operating system then the ones offered by MS and Apple. In my experience it utilizes hardware more efficiently than the competition (I almost forgot, I duel-booted on my MacBook Pro 4,1 as well. Linux ran ETQW much better than OS 10.5.). Perhaps most importantly, open source software is constantly improving. Many sets of eyes see a particular piece of code in an open source project. Potentially 100s of people could contribute to a program, all with the goal of making it better. Bugs are found, fixed and the fix is given back to the community, on a daily basis. I really don't think a commercial developer can compete with that, no matter how effective their marketing is. Open Source is the future. If civilization collapses, Linux will remain.

I will add that my 8350 loves it. Lol

So, that's my take on it. I don't know if that's useful to you or anyone, but I do think it is a good idea to have Linux. Especially since duel-booting is a win win. Thus ends my one and only Linux rant, that will appear on this thread. *Stepping down from soap box*


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A duel-boot is a good idea. You can't lose. You'll have the best of both worlds. Last time I duel-booted was on a Athlon XP 2000+, before that I duel-booted on a K62 500 (That was shortly after the invention of the wheel and the discovery of fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What was interesting to me at the time is that on any game I was able to compare, running on Linux and Windows XP, I was getting twice the frame rate with Linux. ID used release Linux binaries for their games after their windows releases. The 500 had a Rage 128 running a open source driver and the 2000+ had a Geforce 4 ti with a proprietary NVIDIA driver. I seriously doubt the performance difference would be as huge now, but I bet it would be better in Linux for a game that could run native on both.
> 
> Back then it seemed to me like Linux was an extremely viable gaming platform, but few seemed to take it seriously. Windows was and is so popular that a developer would be crazy to write games specifically for Linux. To complicate matters more, Microsoft leveraged their popularity to get developers and chip manufacturers to support DirectX. To me that is crazy, since pretty much everything but MS uses OpenGL or OpenGLES. Still it worked for them. People have compensated for that, by making game engines that have the option to compile with both DirectX and OpenGL (ex. Unigine, Unity, Ogre ect...) and of course GPUs support DirectX and OpenGL.
> 
> It seems like the tide might be turning a bit for Linux gaming now. Valve has a Linux version of Steam now and they are reportedly going to release a Linux based gaming box soon. Also, saw recently that the Cry engine might be ported to OpenGL soon. That'd be great. I guess some customers of Crytek want to be able to port their games to Mac and/or Linux. Myself I would love to see what Crysis would be like with a native Linux binary. Things might be changing.
> 
> The proprietary NVIDIA drivers for Linux are phenomenal, in my opinion. I read mixed review of the Linux ATI Catalyst drivers, but I've only used it on my daughter's laptop. They seem alright on her machine, but I can't definitively say how good they are since it's not a super powerful chip. That's part of the reason I stick with NVIDIA. Their Linux drivers have been great for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use Linux, except for the Windows 7 VM I use for contracts that require Microsoft server technologies. I try not to come at people like "Linux! Linux! Linux!". It's not worth my time and I'm fine with people using what they want. However, in my educated opinion it is a better operating system then the ones offered by MS and Apple. In my experience it utilizes hardware more efficiently than the competition (I almost forgot, I duel-booted on my MacBook Pro 4,1 as well. Linux ran ETQW much better than OS 10.5.). Perhaps most importantly, open source software is constantly improving. Many sets of eyes see a particular piece of code in an open source project. Potentially 100s of people could contribute to a program, all with the goal of making it better. Bugs are found, fixed and the fix is given back to the community, on a daily basis. I really don't think a commercial developer can compete with that, no matter how effective their marketing is. Open Source is the future. If civilization collapses, Linux will remain.
> 
> I will add that my 8350 loves it. Lol
> 
> So, that's my take on it. I don't know if that's useful to you or anyone, but I do think it is a good idea to have Linux. Especially since duel-booting is a win win. Thus ends my one and only Linux rant, that will appear on this thread. *Stepping down from soap box*


OMG WALL OF TEXT!









lol joking









ill give it a try this weekend, its like 2.15am and cant be bothered







, star trek online keeps calling me









its my new insomniac game


----------



## Vencenzo

Ok this is driving me nuts...
Everyone with google chrome, try benching your memory speed with and without it open.
My score is always higher with google chrome open. I've tested priority,affinity, 4.0,4.2,4,6,4.7 with 2200,2400, and 2600 NB speeds and 1T vs 2T.

Btw my water cooling came in the mail today







. My old overclock only puts me at 43c in prime95 blend now, so gonna push it higher.


----------



## Baskt_Case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Ok this is driving me nuts...
> Everyone with google chrome, try benching your memory speed with and without it open... My score is always higher with google chrome open.


Same here, my score is always higher with Chrome open. Matter of fact, I get higher scores even if Prime95 is running. Pretty much any open app will make my MaxxMEM scores go up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Ok this is driving me nuts...
> Everyone with google chrome, try benching your memory speed with and without it open.
> My score is always higher with google chrome open. I've tested priority,affinity, 4.0,4.2,4,6,4.7 with 2200,2400, and 2600 NB speeds and 1T vs 2T.
> 
> Btw my water cooling came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My old overclock only puts me at 43c in prime95 blend now, so gonna push it higher.


sounds like you have some energy saving options on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baskt_Case*
> 
> Same here, my score is always higher with Chrome open. Matter of fact, I get higher scores even if Prime95 is running. Pretty much any open app will make my MaxxMEM scores go up.


ditto ...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hello People,
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> *Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.5GHz
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
> GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
> Memory: 8GB Corsair [email protected]
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
> PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
> Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
> Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I try to copy large files (about 500mb & above) to my USB drive, the progress bar moves to 98% in a flash & then freezes there. The file DOES NOT get copied... I've tried it w 3 different USB sticks but each time I get the same result. Is it bcoz of the overclocking in any way ? PLZZZ HELP !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt its because of your overclock. And i got no idea how to fix it.
Click to expand...

No, but I do.

Win7 was notorious for failing to copy larger files. You can use TeraCopy (Free version is more than enough) to replace the default copy/paste functions in the OS, it's buffering methods are far better. The user-end impact should be minimal.

This problem went away with Win8.

If you did manage to corrupt your Windows files, this replaces the cut/copy/paste commands directly, and would repair it. Otherwise, as someone else said, make sure your stuff is updated.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> OMG WALL OF TEXT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give it a try this weekend, its like 2.15am and cant be bothered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , star trek online keeps calling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its my new insomniac game


Ha! I better spoiler that me self. I didn't mean to write a book.

Awesome. I hope it works well for you.

I insomniac program. I should start working on a multi-threaded game to go along with the rest of my huge list of projects


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> 
> 
> Well after quite a bit of tweaking this is what I have settled for. I have attempted to lower volts a little but always end up unstable. Tried lowering LLC, lowering offset and raising LLC etc. Any tips? Still fairly new to all this. Also I haven't really touched my ram yet, just running profile 1. It doesn't really seem to like to OC. But I also don't really know what I'm doing.. G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 1600 CL9. 990fxa-ud3 swiftech H220.
> .100v core offset
> cpu pll 2.695
> NB 1.10
> +.20v on the ram.


I wouldn't go much higher on the cou as you are almost at your thermal limit. as far a the ram try setting a different profile but try usb overclocking and see how that works sometime a higher FSB and lower multi is more stable. at least that was my case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, but I do.
> 
> Win7 was notorious for failing to copy larger files. You can use TeraCopy (Free version is more than enough) to replace the default copy/paste functions in the OS, it's buffering methods are far better. The user-end impact should be minimal.
> 
> This problem went away with Win8.
> 
> If you did manage to corrupt your Windows files, this replaces the cut/copy/paste commands directly, and would repair it. Otherwise, as someone else said, make sure your stuff is updated.


I heart teracopy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A duel-boot is a good idea. You can't lose. You'll have the best of both worlds. Last time I duel-booted was on a Athlon XP 2000+, before that I duel-booted on a K62 500 (That was shortly after the invention of the wheel and the discovery of fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What was interesting to me at the time is that on any game I was able to compare, running on Linux and Windows XP, I was getting twice the frame rate with Linux. ID used release Linux binaries for their games after their windows releases. The 500 had a Rage 128 running a open source driver and the 2000+ had a Geforce 4 ti with a proprietary NVIDIA driver. I seriously doubt the performance difference would be as huge now, but I bet it would be better in Linux for a game that could run native on both.
> 
> Back then it seemed to me like Linux was an extremely viable gaming platform, but few seemed to take it seriously. Windows was and is so popular that a developer would be crazy to write games specifically for Linux. To complicate matters more, Microsoft leveraged their popularity to get developers and chip manufacturers to support DirectX. To me that is crazy, since pretty much everything but MS uses OpenGL or OpenGLES. Still it worked for them. People have compensated for that, by making game engines that have the option to compile with both DirectX and OpenGL (ex. Unigine, Unity, Ogre ect...) and of course GPUs support DirectX and OpenGL.
> 
> It seems like the tide might be turning a bit for Linux gaming now. Valve has a Linux version of Steam now and they are reportedly going to release a Linux based gaming box soon. Also, saw recently that the Cry engine might be ported to OpenGL soon. That'd be great. I guess some customers of Crytek want to be able to port their games to Mac and/or Linux. Myself I would love to see what Crysis would be like with a native Linux binary. Things might be changing.
> 
> The proprietary NVIDIA drivers for Linux are phenomenal, in my opinion. I read mixed review of the Linux ATI Catalyst drivers, but I've only used it on my daughter's laptop. They seem alright on her machine, but I can't definitively say how good they are since it's not a super powerful chip. That's part of the reason I stick with NVIDIA. Their Linux drivers have been great for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use Linux, except for the Windows 7 VM I use for contracts that require Microsoft server technologies. I try not to come at people like "Linux! Linux! Linux!". It's not worth my time and I'm fine with people using what they want. However, in my educated opinion it is a better operating system then the ones offered by MS and Apple. In my experience it utilizes hardware more efficiently than the competition (I almost forgot, I duel-booted on my MacBook Pro 4,1 as well. Linux ran ETQW much better than OS 10.5.). Perhaps most importantly, open source software is constantly improving. Many sets of eyes see a particular piece of code in an open source project. Potentially 100s of people could contribute to a program, all with the goal of making it better. Bugs are found, fixed and the fix is given back to the community, on a daily basis. I really don't think a commercial developer can compete with that, no matter how effective their marketing is. Open Source is the future. If civilization collapses, Linux will remain.
> 
> I will add that my 8350 loves it. Lol
> 
> So, that's my take on it. I don't know if that's useful to you or anyone, but I do think it is a good idea to have Linux. Especially since duel-booting is a win win. Thus ends my one and only Linux rant, that will appear on this thread. *Stepping down from soap box*


I played with linux for a bit enough to know my way around but nothing too technical.. perhaps I should try again too


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Ok this is driving me nuts...
> Everyone with google chrome, try benching your memory speed with and without it open.
> My score is always higher with google chrome open. I've tested priority,affinity, 4.0,4.2,4,6,4.7 with 2200,2400, and 2600 NB speeds and 1T vs 2T.
> 
> Btw my water cooling came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My old overclock only puts me at 43c in prime95 blend now, so gonna push it higher.


Blend test is more for Ram's so do a InPlace large FFT Test or use IBT to Heat up CPU

What cooling you got and ambient Temp.

43C on Core need's a real good cooling

(With my 44C







)


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I played with linux for a bit enough to know my way around but nothing too technical.. perhaps I should try again too


Might as well. I will say that if I was really into gaming I would duel-boot with Windows, but I'm happy just blasting my way through first person shooters once in a while. I have a few of those. Plus, with between Steam and the Ubuntu Software Center selling commercial games, I'm picking up some variety. I would be highly interested to see comparisons with benchmarks on both OSes. That dude posted x264 bench awhile back. I never really discerned how his compared to Windows. At first I missed that he compiled from source. I'm not sure if he set the compiler for Piledriver specific optimizations though. That would create an uneven comparison of the OSes, but the ease of custom compilation in Linux is a great feature.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I played with linux for a bit enough to know my way around but nothing too technical.. perhaps I should try again too
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well. I will say that if I was really into gaming I would duel-boot with Windows, but I'm happy just blasting my way through first person shooters once in a while. I have a few of those. Plus, with between Steam and the Ubuntu Software Center selling commercial games, I'm picking up some variety. I would be highly interested to see comparisons with benchmarks on both OSes. That dude posted x264 bench awhile back. I never really discerned how his compared to Windows. At first I missed that he compiled from source. I'm not sure if he set the compiler for Piledriver specific optimizations though. *That would create an uneven comparison of the OSes*, but the ease of custom compilation in Linux is a great feature.
Click to expand...

I dunno about anyone else, but I don't see using an OS for all it's worth as making an uneven testing ground. If linux can do it and Windows can't, then 10 points to linux.

I would VERY much consider using Linux for my video editing/encoding needs if the programs I need were ported.

DVDfab has unmatched default quality vs size settings out of any program I've seen. While they don't work on Linux now, they have been talking about adding support (and support for OpenCL), so here's hoping.







The other is MediaEspresso... I do not see this working on linux any time soon, but the reason for it is AMD APP _encoding_ support. In other words, I can shove 4 videos to be encoded through my GPU at the same time. Less quality, extremely fast.

No point in changing an OS until Linux has the things I need.







(And no, Handbrake sucks in comparison, not good enough)


----------



## Vencenzo

Wewt 5.0


Not seeing a huge diff in scores from 4.9 to 5.0, prolly gonna go back down for 24/7.
Combined score leveled out with my other scores in 3dmark11 at 4.9 2600/2600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Blend test is more for Ram's so do a InPlace large FFT Test or use IBT to Heat up CPU
> 
> What cooling you got and ambient Temp.
> 
> 43C on Core need's a real good cooling
> 
> (With my 44C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146028
4x120's blowing in case in rads direction.

21c ( 70f ) ambient

The 43c is my old 4.6, 5.0 a bit a hotter








Should also add that my blend tests have always been 5-10c hotter than IBT/ largeft/ smallft, talked about that earlier in thread.
Was same for my 1050t.


----------



## Novody-3

5ghz is a bit hotter is see it on your new pic









Im only by 4500 with 1,43V and my rads are a little bigger









When i got time is raise them more temps and voltage are safe.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asimriz*
> 
> Hello People,
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> *Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Bios Version 1503
> CPU: AMD FX-8350 @4.5GHz
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm Fan
> Cooling Fan: Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Fan (x2) (yet to install)
> GPU: MSI GTX 670 2GB Power Edition OC (stock settings)
> Memory: 8GB Corsair [email protected]
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda [email protected] HDD
> PSU: XFX Pro 750W Black Edition Full Modular
> Casing: Xigmatek Midguard-II Gaming Case
> Monitor: Viewsonic VX2370Smh 23inch Gaming LED
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit*
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I try to copy large files (about 500mb & above) to my USB drive, the progress bar moves to 98% in a flash & then freezes there. The file DOES NOT get copied... I've tried it w 3 different USB sticks but each time I get the same result. Is it bcoz of the overclocking in any way ? PLZZZ HELP !!!!!!


CPU\NB @?


----------



## punisherITA

DDR3 1966Mhz 9-9-9-27 *ROCK SOLID* @1.5V



Piledriver\Vishera IMC rulez!!


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> DDR3 1966Mhz 9-9-9-27 *ROCK SOLID* @1.5V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piledriver\Vishera IMC rulez!!


Running a bit hot there aren't you? What kind of cooling do you have? 68 for the package temp is very high, especially for only being at 4.4... You need to get that down below 62 at the highest.

Edit: Also, you shouldn't need that kind of voltage for only 4.4, you should be able to lower it quite a bit, thats the same voltage I run for 4.7-4.8. Most of the 8350s can do 4.4 at stock voltage, and if not, just a slight bump should be enough.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Running a bit hot there aren't you? What kind of cooling do you have? 68 for the package temp is very high, especially for only being at 4.4... You need to get that down below 62 at the highest.
> 
> Edit: Also, you shouldn't need that kind of voltage for only 4.4, you should be able to lower it quite a bit, thats the same voltage I run for 4.7-4.8. Most of the 8350s can do 4.4 at stock voltage, and if not, just a slight bump should be enough.


That might be the limit of that board. Since it's AM3 it'll only support 110A to the CPU compared to 145A for AM3+.
- Which means he'll have to overvolt to compensate for the reduced Current, and probably why the socket temp is high. Socket temp is indirectly linked to VRM temps, due to how close they are.

It's actually doing pretty good, considering it only has Beta BIOS support for *Bulldozer*.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That might be the limit of that board. Since it's AM3 it'll only support 110A to the CPU compared to 145A for AM3+.
> - Which means he'll have to overvolt to compensate for the reduced Current, and probably why the socket temp is high. Socket temp is indirectly linked to VRM temps, due to how close they are.
> 
> It's actually doing pretty good, considering it only has Beta BIOS support for *Bulldozer*.


Hey CR

Did ya get my link?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey CR
> 
> Did ya get my link?


It still didn't open. Just went to IE -> Can't display








Edited: Just tried it again from the work computer. Sign me up. LMAO

Bit OT but people say these 8 Cores run hot. They don't hold a candle to this 3930k I got.
Same cooler I got the 8350 to 4.6Ghz with @ 55C Prime was pushing 70C with the 3930k at stock. (3.8Ghz Turbo - even with HT disabled)

I thought it was going to be raw core count that makes the FX so snappy, but the 3930k still isn't as responsive. At 4.5Ghz Prime95 6 hours (68 C under an H100) it was a lot better; like a stock 8350.

I can't say for sure what makes the FX so nice to use. Others experience may differ, but I just hate to watch the Windows 7 timer wheel, when I could be doing other stuff.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It still didn't open. Just went to IE -> Can't display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited: Just tried it again from the work computer. Sign me up. LMAO


I not seen cssorkinman since i gave him the link, i hope he's alright









Im just trying to get linux installed, pain in the ass lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It still didn't open. Just went to IE -> Can't display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited: Just tried it again from the work computer. Sign me up. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> I not seen cssorkinman since i gave him the link, i hope he's alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just trying to get linux installed, pain in the ass lol
Click to expand...

What distro? Most of the major ones (Mint, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE) are very easy, and set up to work side-by-side with Windows by default.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What distro? Most of the major ones (Mint, Ubuntu, OpenSUSE) are very easy, and set up to work side-by-side with Windows by default.


Mint, i know its easy to install but i got some issues i cant get sorted out









my monitor is HDMI and when i load into mint and big blue box flies around the screen saying input not supported. i tried getting the gfx files but it wont let me install them either









too much bloody hassle in my book









Edit

i just noticed i instaleld an old version

ill try and install the lastest see if issue been sorted


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> DDR3 1966Mhz 9-9-9-27 *ROCK SOLID* @1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> Piledriver\Vishera IMC rulez!!


can you notch down your voltage at all?

not familiar with your board, but mine is doing a similar speed @ 1.38v (then again i might have done better in the silicon lottery so take with a grain of salt)



other wise looking good mate!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dunno about anyone else, but I don't see using an OS for all it's worth as making an uneven testing ground. If linux can do it and Windows can't, then 10 points to linux.
> 
> I would VERY much consider using Linux for my video editing/encoding needs if the programs I need were ported.
> 
> DVDfab has unmatched default quality vs size settings out of any program I've seen. While they don't work on Linux now, they have been talking about adding support (and support for OpenCL), so here's hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is MediaEspresso... I do not see this working on linux any time soon, but the reason for it is AMD APP _encoding_ support. In other words, I can shove 4 videos to be encoded through my GPU at the same time. Less quality, extremely fast.
> 
> No point in changing an OS until Linux has the things I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And no, Handbrake sucks in comparison, not good enough)


I agree. Easy compilation of optimized code is a big advantage in Linux. After a quite a bit of hassle, Windows could be set up to compile libx264 in a optimized manner. I just meant to be scientific about it, a comparison of generically compiled code makes sense. That is what most people will have on either OS. However you are right. Like I said, easy code compilation is a great feature in an OS.

Speaking of optimized code, I recently compiled an Piledriver optimized version of cinelerra. I've used it for my non-linear editor for years. It has supported multi-threading, networked rendering and HD video as long as I've used it. It out-performed Premiere by leaps on my old MackBook Pro and has been capable of big video much longer. For the last several years it has supported OpenGL accelerated compositing and effects. I'd love to see OpenCL and/or CUDA support, but the does the job amazingly well as is. On this machine I get realtime playback with a bunch of effects and layered video tracks on the timeline. Here's a screenie:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*The video is of a deer that hangs out hangs out in my yard.

For DVD authoring I use dvdauthor and mjpegtools (comannand-line tools). I've used it to make DVDs with animated menus before, by writing an XML file defining the menu structure. In recent years some GUIs have been written to automate the process. I still like the flexibility of defining the menu structure with XML for anything fancy. I've used ffmpeg (Now it's called avconv) for years to encode video. From the command-line, it can produce almost any format and with some various options optimal file sizes. However, I have yet to see a great GUI for it. Most GUIs only begin to expose it's features. I tend to figure out good settings on the command line, then save them in text file for future encoding. I'd be interested in checking out DVDFab since they might release a Linux version. I'd love to have GPU accelerated video encoding. I downloaded the source to a CUDA accelerated h264 encoder from NVIDA, but I haven't tried to compile it yet. If I get it working, I plan on modding it some for my use. I was reading about MediaEspresso a while back. From what what I read it seemed pretty awesome. The truth is even if it was supported on Linux, the chances of me buying an AMD GPU are slim until AMD improves their Linux driver support. I'd love one for the OpenCL power, however. Unfortunately, NVIDIA cards just aren't as good for OpenCL AMD cards right now.

So yeah, I'd be the same way about it. If an OS doesn't have the software I use, I don't want it. I mean, you could still do the same things your doing now as far as editing an encoding, but it would be a different set of tools and no doubt a bit of a hassle. Just like I use Linux, because it is what I'm used to.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Mint, i know its easy to install but i got some issues i cant get sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monitor is HDMI and when i load into mint and big blue box flies around the screen saying input not supported. i tried getting the gfx files but it wont let me install them either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much bloody hassle in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> i just noticed i instaleld an old version
> 
> ill try and install the lastest see if issue been sorted


Good luck. Mint's a good choice from what I hear. I nearly switched to it recently. Do you have a VGA or DIV monitor you could use until you get the NVIDIA drivers installed? I imagine that would do the trick.


----------



## gertruude

well sadly ive failed to have a clean install of ubuntu or mint lol

I can install it great but there's still a bloody big blue square floating around the screen saying INPUT NOT SUPPORTED

ive tried finding stuff about it on the net but nothing seems to work. tried installing the nvidia drivers but i get a character encoding error something or other & nothing works

so ive gave up









give me windows any day







just for the ease of installation and setting up of said OS


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well sadly ive failed to have a clean install of ubuntu or mint lol
> 
> I can install it great but there's still a bloody big blue square floating around the screen saying INPUT NOT SUPPORTED
> 
> ive tried finding stuff about it on the net but nothing seems to work. tried installing the nvidia drivers but i get a character encoding error something or other & nothing works
> 
> so ive gave up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me windows any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for the ease of installation and setting up of said OS


I think my problem is that I like to do things the hard way


----------



## FunkyPresident

@KyadCK

I almost forgot. Check out what some developer decided to use for the sharpen and unsharp filter icons in cinelerra. I'm not down with partisan politics, but this cracks me up!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

@gerty try fedora 16

@funky lolz


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Going out to buy a new soundcard today because I sick to death of having to reinstall drivers for the UD3 onboard sound only to have the sound degrade to crap again within a couple of days. Gigabyte really should address this issue - I know I am not the only one who has come across it, I have read many people posting about the same problem.


I have not heard about this. How does sound degradation happen exactly?


----------



## 033Y5

hi all
hoping someone can help me i noticed in hwinfo64 my 3vsb is @0.192v what should it be seems low


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi all
> hoping someone can help me i noticed in hwinfo64 my 3vsb is @0.192v what should it be seems low


it is really low compared to mine, mine is 5.400v

ive googled it and apparently its a sign of a faulty psu, do u have any flashing red lights on your motherboard fella?


----------



## 033Y5

no red lights that i can see and the psu is about 2 months old had to rma the last one
thanks for replying


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I am stable @ 5.15GHz for folding at home with core temps @58c


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am stable @ 5.15GHz for folding at home with core temps @58c


proof or it didnt happen

ROFL


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> proof or it didnt happen
> 
> ROFL


Here's his proof


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi all
> hoping someone can help me i noticed in hwinfo64 my 3vsb is @0.192v what should it be seems low


I always take the numbers with a grain of salt. Here is mine


----------



## hurricane28

well at least he has an custom loop, there are some people here claim to get 5.1 on air cooling LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am stable @ 5.15GHz for folding at home with core temps @58c


how many PPD's did u have? did u lower your vcore? im at 60c atm at 1.60 [email protected]









are you on full folding power? im just trying it out atm, not sure whats happening but its on full power lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Here's his proof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude you crack me up man

we all love this cooler doing 5ghz and you know it!!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how many PPD's did u have? did u lower your vcore? im at 60c atm at 1.60 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you on full folding power? im just trying it out atm, not sure whats happening but its on full power lol
> Dude you crack me up man
> 
> we all love this cooler doing 5ghz and you know it!!!!


I lied >< apparently when I was in the shower it bluescreened


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I lied >< apparently when I was in the shower it bluescreened












lowest ive got so far is 1.56 but the PPD is down from last [email protected]

had to go back up lol computational errors galore at [email protected]


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well at least he has an custom loop, there are some people here claim to get 5.1 on air cooling LOL


Benching at 5.1 is no problem. I shoos lower voltage than i would need for 100% stability, that way it doesnt get as hot. LOL.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well at least he has an custom loop, there are some people here claim to get 5.1 on air cooling LOL


only with the best heatsink ever made the hyper 212


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> only with the best heatsink ever made the hyper 212


Heatsinks are for sissies, I run mine nekkid


----------



## hurricane28

LOL i had that heatsink in push/pull with cooler master sickeflow fans and it performed excellent


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heatsinks are for sissies, I run mine nekkid


i sold my custom loop for the evo

it performs the same so i thought why not. Also i read somewhere that Chuck Norris designed it, maybe thats why it performs as well as it does


----------



## Novody-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how many PPD's did u have? did u lower your vcore? im at 60c atm at 1.60 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you on full folding power? im just trying it out atm, not sure whats happening but its on full power lol
> Dude you crack me up man
> 
> we all love this cooler doing 5ghz and you know it!!!!


For 24/7?
Is your MoBo Vrm under water or stock? I take a fan on the vrm to cool them down under heavy load they goes up near 50C.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> For 24/7?
> Is your MoBo Vrm under water or stock? I take a fan on the vrm to cool them down under heavy load they goes up near 50C.


vrms under a small spot fan only top temp is around 50-60 depending on what clock speeds im doing

the 5.1ghz clock was just for folding to see what temps i was getting

i like competition so i installed [email protected] just for fears benefit


----------



## Novody-3

Ah ok









I oc mine today a little more from 1,[email protected] 4500 to 1,[email protected](IBT avx) hard to enter 5ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Ah ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard to enter 5ghz





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Use lube i hear it works wonders











AS for the [email protected] damn thats high man......what LLC are you using?


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IloveShoes*
> 
> So thought i was about time i did a post about my new Vishera setup.
> 
> Bought an Asus FX99 Pro R2.0 (great board for the money)
> 
> And a AMD FX-8320 (bad chip needs alot of voltage for high overclocks)
> 
> Also decided to invest in a Corsair H110 AiO cooler (semi okay, better than my air cooler)
> 
> Some pics from the rig, i think i did an awesome job on my case to fit in the 280mm Rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2808488
> 
> Anyways my first at OC'ing the chip i quickly found out i hit a voltage wall trying to hit 4,7 ghz
> Could manage 4,6 gig with 1,465 but just the extra 100mhz i need 1.5 volts for prime95 stable.
> So its not really a good chip to oc with, atm im running it at 1.52volts and my H110 can keep the temps nice in the mid 50's.
> 
> But before all this i had trouble with the cpu would thermal throttle, and from hwinfo i saw the cpu sensor (not package temp) was hitting 70 degress celcius, and that when the thermal throttle kicked in.
> 
> So i searched the motherboard for hotspots that didnt get cooled down, and i found it.
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing they are part of the VRM circuit, and because im using such high voltages they are getting hot, so i placed a 120mm case fan over them, and since then i have great success and stability is no issue. After a long run of prime95 the temps are around 61-64degrees well under the limit where thermal throttle will kick in.
> 
> Anyways just wanted to post my findings and my experience with the vishera.
> 
> In hindsight i think i should just have spend a bit more money and gotten the FX-8350


Lets see a pic of the 120mm fan over the back of the MB. I am thinking about doing it too. Just worried about how it will make my case look.


----------



## Novody-3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Haha sarkasm (damm translation







)



LLC is at ultra high (i set the settings from Computer restore guide)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sarkasm (damm translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> LLC is at ultra high (i set the settings from Computer restore guide)


Have you tried lowering vcore at all?

or did u set it and leave it?

can ya post volts?


----------



## Novody-3

i bump it step by step (10runs IBT avx standard when done and not -1) goes up 0,5 with multi

what volts do you want?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> i bump it step by step (10runs IBT avx standard when done and not -1) goes up 0,5 with multi
> 
> what volts do you want?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cpu & cpu/nb volts for now

cpu/nb frequency
HT frequency

post um im having mind block cant reboot and retype this.....the settings where u change llc









damn my brain

now ill reboot


----------



## Novody-3

added to last post

4510mhz

291*15.5

Ht2619
Nb 2327
Ram 1164 9-11-11-30 1T


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> added to last post
> 
> 4510mhz
> 
> 291*15.5
> 
> Ht2619
> Nb 2327
> Ram 1164 9-11-11-30 1T


hey dude

sorry been so long i was doing screenshots

before i post them though, Would you be willing to work with manual volts instead of using offset for now?


----------



## Novody-3

Works C&Q with manual volt sets? I dont test it ...

I think withouth [email protected] the Mora must be allways run


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> Works C&Q with manual volt sets? I dont test it ...
> 
> I think withouth [email protected] the Mora must be allways run


you cant lower the volts no but the clock can be lowered by c6 i believe. you can always save your bios profile now and try my method then decide what to use









ill post my 5ghz settings for the 8350.....obviously its not going to be the same settings for your 8320 but at least it'll give you an indication of what should be needed.









You say you can't enter 5ghz well we will see won't we









PS Dont use avx IBT voltage needed for that is higher than prime95 for me










Spoiler: settings!


----------



## Novody-3

testing....

small fft´s 4946mhz

61Socket 64C core
1.548V under load
(HT Ram and NB one step - )

edit ah 64 core is limit and it s cold here damm.... 20C ambient 26water
(reseat waterblock and paste tomorow)

ok small fft run for 10min works but i stopped it @ 66C core (it will bluescreen @ 67







)

large fft worker 5 crashs after 2min (illegal Sumout)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> testing....
> 
> small fft´s 4946mhz
> 
> 61Socket 64C core
> 1.548V under load
> (HT Ram and NB one step - )
> 
> edit ah 64 core is limit and it s cold here damm.... 20C ambient 26water


damn thats a high temp for 4.9ghz.......i know you are on water too, or i wouldnt of post my screens

did u set cpu volts to 1.50 in bios?


----------



## Novody-3

1.55

copied all your settings (without clocks)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> 1.55


1.55 is excessive for 4.9ghz







my screens were for 5ghz thats why 1.55

try 1.50









if it boots great if not then add a little more


----------



## Novody-3

yeah i known when 4,9 not work why should the 5s

my wife calling







(testing more tomorow)


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> yeah i known when 4,9 not work why should the 5s
> 
> my wife calling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (testing more tomorow)


hehe no problem, i know we are working through a translator and its difficult.

I have pm you my screens for 4.9ghz, try em out and see how you do and dont forget to tweak them for your hardware

before i didnt realise you were having temp issues sorry for the 5ghz shots








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I have no idea why but it is allegedly something to do with overclocking the UD3 board. Over time (a matter of days) the sound through the speakers just becomes more and more crackly and fuzzy - the only way to fix it is to reinstall the drivers but it literally only helps for a few days before you have to do it again. It is infuriating. I have read a number of posts around the web of people having similar problems with the UD3 and sound. I have disabled the BIOS settings which are supposed to interfere with sound quality but it makes no difference.[/SPOILER]
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a cheap Creative SB 5.1 VX PCI card today and the sound quality is infinitely better. At only $15 it was well worth it.
> 
> Paladine


Long time no see, hope ya great and ive never bought a sound card in my life







maybe i been lucky lol


----------



## Novody-3

Noop most there is no translator my english is badly









But the forum here is great


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Yeah I am good, just been busy with work stuff. Got back from a trip and there were 29 pages to read....
> 
> Paladine


this thread have a lot of posta nahhhh


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> this thread have a lot of posta nahhhh


Its been mostly crap off topic posts these last few days









i think a few users here have become GerTified









i had my sons pc out today and was nearly going to do an overclock of his fx-4100 on my system

I couldnt be bothered taking it out of his then putting in mine to bloody take it back out and stick in his


----------



## Deadboy90

Sup guys. A bit off topic but I didn't get any responses when I made a thread about it but... I'm looking to get an AMD APU laptop to game on now that Richland is supposedly out, can anyone find one? Or even any Moble Richland or trinity gaming benchmarks?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sup guys. A bit off topic but I didn't get any responses when I made a thread about it but... I'm looking to get an AMD APU laptop to game on now that Richland is supposedly out, can anyone find one? Or even any Moble Richland or trinity gaming benchmarks?


I really don't know, but I have an A8 4500 based laptop and it's amazing how well it plays games. A steal at the
$379 I paid for it.
I suspect you will be very pleased with the newer version of apu


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't know, but I have an A8 4500 based laptop and it's amazing how well it plays games. A steal at the
> $379 I paid for it.
> I suspect you will be very pleased with the newer version of apu


Agreed. I have a 14" Toshiba with the same A8 4500 and it works really well. I was even able to OC the GPU with old drivers, but now that option is gone with the new drivers.
With the improvements of Richland and if they allow higher frequency ram (1866+), it will be even more of a beast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novody-3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sarkasm (damm translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> LLC is at ultra high (i set the settings from Computer restore guide)


I modified my guide. I recommend to find your max overclock using a ram profile that doesn't use more than 1.5v. Once you find your desired cpu overclock, then you can work on getting your ram stable.



Here's a pic of a CPU Socket fan I installed. I had to shave a bit off each side of the fan to make it fit, but I've heard you can get slim 120mm fans that would fit nice.
I recommend to use a bi-metal jig saw blade. Cut from the inside of the panel so you don't leave horrible scratches like I did.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't know, but I have an A8 4500 based laptop and it's amazing how well it plays games. A steal at the
> $379 I paid for it.
> I suspect you will be very pleased with the newer version of apu


Cool. Do you have any benchmarks to share? Right now I have an Alienware m11x r1 with a 335m GPU so I want at minimum a little boost to GPU performance compared to what I have now. Also, by my calculations the desktop Richland should be about as powerful and the ddr3 6670, will the mobile version graphics be as powerful or will it be cut down to account for thermals?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Cool. Do you have any benchmarks to share? Right now I have an Alienware m11x r1 with a 335m GPU so I want at minimum a little boost to GPU performance compared to what I have now. Also, by my calculations the desktop Richland should be about as powerful and the ddr3 6670, will the mobile version graphics be as powerful or will it be cut down to account for thermals?


About the only thing I can relate as to performance in games is that it averages 100fps and will spike to over 120 fps while playing CSS at default settings.

I would run a few benches for you , but my daughter has a stranglehold on it for the moment....lol


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well sadly ive failed to have a clean install of ubuntu or mint lol
> 
> I can install it great but there's still a bloody big blue square floating around the screen saying INPUT NOT SUPPORTED
> 
> ive tried finding stuff about it on the net but nothing seems to work. tried installing the nvidia drivers but i get a character encoding error something or other & nothing works
> 
> so ive gave up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give me windows any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for the ease of installation and setting up of said OS


I had the same issue with a Mint install once. You need to change the resolution in Grub loader, there are a few ways to do it.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Agreed. I have a 14" Toshiba with the same A8 4500 and it works really well. I was even able to OC the GPU with old drivers, but now that option is gone with the new drivers.
> With the improvements of Richland and if they allow higher frequency ram (1866+), it will be even more of a beast.
> I modified my guide. I recommend to find your max overclock using a ram profile that doesn't use more than 1.5v. Once you find your desired cpu overclock, then you can work on getting your ram stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of a CPU Socket fan I installed. I had to shave a bit off each side of the fan to make it fit, but I've heard you can get slim 120mm fans that would fit nice.
> I recommend to use a bi-metal jig saw blade. Cut from the inside of the panel so you don't leave horrible scratches like I did.


How big is the fan you're using? Does it matter if it's push or pull?


----------



## Kittencake

K I just got my 8350 installed ,

my motherboard is a m5a97 rev 1.XX with windows 7 ultimate , now here's the funny issue its only seeing 4 cores, now did i do something wrong to install this or something


----------



## MFLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> K I just got my 8350 installed ,
> 
> my motherboard is a m5a97 rev 1.XX with windows 7 ultimate , now here's the funny issue its only seeing 4 cores, now did i do something wrong to install this or something


If you've just upgraded from a quad core, go into msconfig/Boot/Advanced and make sure the box for the number of processors is unchecked.
I had this problem with another rig going from 2500K to 3770.

It may not be this but it's worth checking.


----------



## vagenrider

guys what cpu score gets an 8350 at 5+ ghz on 3dmark vantage?


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> K I just got my 8350 installed ,
> 
> my motherboard is a m5a97 rev 1.XX with windows 7 ultimate , now here's the funny issue its only seeing 4 cores, now did i do something wrong to install this or something


thanks hun, you where correct lol =rep


----------



## MFLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> thanks hun, you where correct lol =rep


There's always a first time...









P.S. Can you please tell my wife


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFLucky*
> 
> There's always a first time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Can you please tell my wife


lmao .. Will do

Im like squeeing in delight here, got home this morning to find the box in my kitchen table, my brother bought it for me cause he wanted the 955 out of my system for reason he wouldn't say


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> guys what cpu score gets an 8350 at 5+ ghz on 3dmark vantage?


please someone answer to this


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> guys what cpu score gets an 8350 at 5+ ghz on 3dmark vantage?
> 
> 
> 
> please someone answer to this
Click to expand...

This is at 5.0GHz



I ran this before the big driver fix, but I think it's close. seems I get close to 30k now if memory serves.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> please someone answer to this


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> please someone answer to this
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11
Click to expand...

...oh...well pardon me!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...oh...well pardon me!


mornin red , you ninja


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11


When did this happen n where is it from now i have benching to







do


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...oh...well pardon me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mornin red , you ninja
Click to expand...

hehe, morning








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11
> 
> 
> 
> When did this happen n where is it from now i have benching to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do
Click to expand...

A couple months ago, I thought you were in on it??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple months ago, I thought you were in on it??


guess not bummer


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can you notch down your voltage at all?
> 
> not familiar with your board, but mine is doing a similar speed @ 1.38v (then again i might have done better in the silicon lottery so take with a grain of salt)
> 
> 
> 
> other wise looking good mate!


~1.4V is a no go for Core 7 after 1+h Prime95







.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple months ago, I thought you were in on it??
> 
> 
> 
> guess not bummer
Click to expand...

Yeah I won $42 or something like that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah I won $42 or something like that.


now that you say money.. it kinda rings a bell perhaps I was in on it but never did get the full details all well.....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah I won $42 or something like that.


$42? nice man, i won a massive..........drum roll please.............


Spoiler: Look Inside Pandora's Box!



$14



Good morning my trans-Atlantic fiends


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> $42? nice man, i won a massive..........drum roll please.............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look Inside Pandora's Box!
> 
> 
> 
> $14
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning my trans-Atlantic fiends


lol nice..

Well a 750w power supply can hold a 5.1ish OC with these chips and 2 Video cards so that should debunk a lot of "you need a lot of power"


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol nice..
> 
> Well a 750w power supply can hold a 5.1ish OC with these chips and 2 Video cards so that should debunk a lot of "you need a lot of power"


well honey bum if you have the se or 768 version, they are only 150w a piece leaving you 400w to play around with for everything else, which is a plenty.

I bet if you overclock the cards a fair bit then you'd see a slight difference in performance....I think i do as my cards are same wattage as yours but they are highly overclocked and voltage increased 3 fold

Or else i could be just full of crap


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well honey bum if you have the se or 768 version, they are only 150w a piece leaving you 400w to play around with for everything else, which is a plenty.
> 
> I bet if you overclock the cards a fair bit then you'd see a slight difference in performance....I think i do as my cards are same wattage as yours but they are highly overclocked and voltage increased 3 fold
> 
> Or else i could be just full of crap


I pump 2x the voltage into my cards.. I also have the 1GB GTX no SE sooo yeah.. I can run one at 900-915 @ 1.087 and the other at 930-945 @ 1.12ish

I had the SE but sold it for a GTX and then added another one.. yeah never going to buy SE again..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I pump 2x the voltage into my cards.. I also have the 1GB GTX no SE sooo yeah.. I can run one at 900-915 @ 1.087 and the other at 930-945 @ 1.12ish
> 
> I had the SE but sold it for a GTX and then added another one.. yeah never going to buy SE again..


Ill send ya my 660ti's when im done.


Spoiler: Shh Its a Secret!



If i'm to tell you the truth.........Im just waiting on red to send me his gfx cards he promised











Your voltage is lower than mine, i take 1.2ish something for my overclocks with 1250ish clock, which is why i'm probably at my peak with 750w


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill send ya my 660ti's when im done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shh Its a Secret!
> 
> 
> 
> If i'm to tell you the truth.........Im just waiting on red to send me his gfx cards he promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your voltage is lower than mine, i take 1.2ish something for my overclocks with 1250ish clock, which is why i'm probably at my peak with 750w


Dont make a boy drool... Think about it 1 Card is slightly above what my 2 cards can do


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Dont make a boy drool... Think about it 1 Card is slightly above what my 2 cards can do


Drool? well the 660ti's are alright but they are hated by neutrals, they hate the 192-bit bus









I think they are great personally, maybe its because im a 40 year old virgin this year and i dont care
















i always turn off vsync and get no tearing on my crappy 1080p 76htz overclocked monitor









im wanting to overclock monitor some more but i aint sure how far it goes.

Cant afford to replace it yet


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This is at 5.0GHz
> 
> 
> 
> I ran this before the big driver fix, but I think it's close. seems I get close to 30k now if memory serves.


guys thank you very much..you help me a lot to decide....i have gtx 590 quad sli and thinking to buy 8350 because i have extremely bottleneck with my 8120 even at 4600mhz the score is 23000..so im going to 8350..

another question for the overclocked owners is 8350 gets easy 5.5ghz?


----------



## hurricane28

hey guys completely off topic,

i discovered something yesterday, when i was playing farcry3 i pulled over 500 watts out of the wall









I clocked my GPU at 1140 clock and 1827 on memory.

This is not an estimation but its measured on my watt meter.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> $42? nice man, i won a massive..........drum roll please.............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look Inside Pandora's Box!
> 
> 
> 
> $14
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning my trans-Atlantic fiends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol nice..
> 
> Well a 750w power supply can hold a 5.1ish OC with these chips and 2 Video cards so that should debunk a lot of "you need a lot of power"
Click to expand...

The lights dim when I turn mine on....thus the 2.2kW Holodeck hehe



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



guys thank you very much..you help me a lot to decide....i have gtx 590 quad sli and thinking to buy 8350 because i have extremely bottleneck with my 8120 even at 4600mhz the score is 23000..so im going to 8350..

another question for the overclocked owners is 8350 gets easy 5.5ghz



Heaven 4.0 @ 1920 x 1080: No problems here


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The lights dim when I turn mine on....thus the 2.2kW Holodeck hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> guys thank you very much..you help me a lot to decide....i have gtx 590 quad sli and thinking to buy 8350 because i have extremely bottleneck with my 8120 even at 4600mhz the score is 23000..so im going to 8350..
> 
> another question for the overclocked owners is 8350 gets easy 5.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 @ 1920 x 1080: No problems here


yeahhhh!!!!!!!!!! watt war!!!!!!!!!!!

mine have triple psu mod at 1.8kw


----------



## hurricane28

Well if i manage to pull more than 500 watts out of the wall with GPU and CPU overclock i doubt that i can run SLI with botch GPU's overclocked and have 5ghz on the CPU.

I can run it but with 850 watts i do not have much spare room left.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well if i manage to pull more than 500 watts out of the wall with GPU and CPU overclock i doubt that i can run SLI with botch GPU's overclocked and have 5ghz on the CPU.
> 
> I can run it but with 850 watts i do not have much spare room left.


im running 750w run fine within that constraint


----------



## gertruude

i run up to sli 5.1 and all the jizz on a massive

750w


----------



## hurricane28

hm oke,

well if i am running 540 watts in gaming with only one card and if i wanted to run second 660 TI in SLI i will run out of power when i OC them too.

because than i run over 600 watts out of the wall measured.

You managed it because the 460 Ti is not that power hungry as an 660TI.

also how much watts are you pulling from the wall if i may ask?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hm oke,
> 
> well if i am running 540 watts in gaming with only one card and if i wanted to run second 660 TI in SLI i will run out of power when i OC them too.
> 
> because than i run over 600 watts out of the wall measured.
> 
> You managed it because the 460 Ti is not that power hungry as an 660TI.
> 
> also how much watts are you pulling from the wall if i may ask?


^ he said 460 TI
















Not sure how many watts.. but I do know that I am at my limit. In addition the 660TI are more power efficient than the 460's.. The original Fermis where power hungry cards ask vagenrider


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^ he said 460 TI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how many watts.. but I do know that I am at my limit. In addition the 660TI are more power efficient than the 460's.. The original Fermis where power hungry cards ask vagenrider


You Noob!!!
You should know how much wattage you pull from ze wall!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i dont know either


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> If you are pulling 600W out of the wall how is this a problem with a 750W+ PSU? I really wish you would get off this silly "You can't power a PC with OC graphics and CPU on 750W PSU" nonsense - I thought you had stopped already but nooo here you are again typing the same old rubbish.
> 
> Paladine


In addition to that comment that leaves another 160w+ that he still can use... That is more than enough for another OC'd vid card Also the second card doesn't pull as many watts as the primary so keep that in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You Noob!!!
> You should know how much wattage you pull from ze wall!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know either


Cause the difference between 7cents per hour is just pocket change.... LITERALLY haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Cause the difference between 7cents per hour is just pocket change.... LITERALLY haha


Pocket Change????

its bloody $61 a year difference....! Bloody Americans.......you are American?...............aren't you?......

Thats a massive difference for paupers like me

£40!!!!! i feed my 6 children a week on that


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Pocket Change????
> 
> its bloody $61 a year difference....! Bloody Americans.......you are American?...............aren't you?......
> 
> Thats a massive difference for paupers like me
> 
> £40!!!!! i feed my 6 children a week on that


>< lol Yeah I am american. I also live in a 1 bedroom apartment with a gal and my 5 1/2 month old kid soooo its relative

the difference to me is that I have to go out to eat one less time a year lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> >< lol Yeah I am american. I also live in a 1 bedroom apartment with a gal and my 5 1/2 month old kid soooo its relative
> 
> the difference to me is that I have to go out to eat one less time a year lol


Dont ask her to marry you, thats how they get you under their spell










My missus is still bloody waiting after 10 years


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dont ask her to marry you, thats how they get you under their spell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My missus is still bloody waiting after 10 years


^Britts


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> lmao .. Will do
> 
> Im like squeeing in delight here, got home this morning to find the box in my kitchen table, my brother bought it for me cause he wanted the 955 out of my system for reason he wouldn't say
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


CONGRATS and /welcome !~ feel free to ask us if you need any helps !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> please someone answer to this


sorry i dont run vantage yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol nice..
> 
> Well a 750w power supply can hold a 5.1ish OC with these chips and 2 Video cards so that should debunk a lot of "you need a lot of power"


it can but under heavy oc to cpu and gpus ( i have 8350 +2x 7970 ) i do see a difference. with one x750 i get ~ 17k graphics score with 2psus i get 21k
i can see the difference in fps ( it drops into the 30s ) but meh for most part it can hold them just fine ( scores are in 3dmark11)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well honey bum if you have the se or 768 version, they are only 150w a piece leaving you 400w to play around with for everything else, which is a plenty.
> 
> I bet if you overclock the cards a fair bit then you'd see a slight difference in performance....I think i do as my cards are same wattage as yours but they are highly overclocked and voltage increased 3 fold
> 
> Or else i could be just full of crap


this +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> guys thank you very much..you help me a lot to decide....i have gtx 590 quad sli and thinking to buy 8350 because i have extremely bottleneck with my 8120 even at 4600mhz the score is 23000..so im going to 8350..
> 
> another question for the overclocked owners is 8350 gets easy 5.5ghz?


welcome to you to!~ and no .... it is not easy over 5ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hm oke,
> 
> well if i am running 540 watts in gaming with only one card and if i wanted to run second 660 TI in SLI i will run out of power when i OC them too.
> 
> because than i run over 600 watts out of the wall measured.
> 
> You managed it because the 460 Ti is not that power hungry as an 660TI.
> 
> also how much watts are you pulling from the wall if i may ask?


i thought power useage gets better with new gen cards, ? ( totally not familiar with nvidia though
also you have to multiply 540x.9 = your only pulling 486. which means you have ~ 364w available from your PSU
i say .9 because you are ~ 50% loaded which if memory serves meh means the psu is ~ 90% efficient
with my x750w i can trip OCP but it takes alot ( like 5.2ghz oc on cpu and max oc on both GPUS )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^Britts


Its Brits..............americans.........trash talk....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with my x750w i can trip OCP but it takes alot ( like 5.2ghz oc on cpu and max oc on both GPUS )


You just sparked an idea Thank you


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You just sparked an idea Thank you


your welcome....i think ....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your welcome....i think ....


I had my digi options set to current balance instead of thermals I think that may all me to go a bit higher.. Yup it helped now I need to cool the back side of the VRM's and I will be set Woot!


----------



## CasperGS

sub'd


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> How big is the fan you're using? Does it matter if it's push or pull?


That fan was 120MM. I would recommend a high static pressure fan in push. Since it's pretty much right against the back of the motherboard, the static pressure will keep a good volume of air moving across the whole motherboard.

I can't find the pics now, but for the X79 Motherboards, they even go as far as putting little heat sinks on the mosfets and areas around the socket.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enzotech-Profile-Passive-Mosfet-Cooler/dp/B00377JXWE


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That fan was 120MM. I would recommend a high static pressure fan in push. Since it's pretty much right against the back of the motherboard, the static pressure will keep a good volume of air moving across the whole motherboard.


Looks like I am going to need to mod my case too... I took off my side plate and stuck a 70mm fan right on the VRM back plate and sure as enough At 5.15Ghz and all the volts that it needs it kept playing longer

This is borderline almost needing to watercool the VRMs


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Odd thing: my HT Link speed (Rated FSB in CPUZ) was always showing as 2200 and not 2600 and my BIOS kept telling me that if NB is smaller than HT speed then it will automatically adjust (as it was with the Phenoms that couldn't have HT link higher than the CPU-NB. But after booting with the HT Speed on manual set to 2200 and then reverting back to Auto, it finally shows it as 2600 under Windows. Did anyone else experience something like this? Any ideas why? Thanks.


I have a similar problem. Or better, I don't remember if at stock HT was 2600, but now I can't raise it above the CPU-NB no matter what I do. I still have to try to manual set it @2200 and reverting back to Auto as said in the post. I did similar tries btw.

Is it possible to raise it within Windows in case?

Thanks.

Goodbye.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I have a similar problem. Or better, I don't remember if at stock HT was 2600, but now I can't raise it above the CPU-NB no matter what I do. I still have to try to manual set it @2200 and reverting back to Auto as said in the post. I did similar tries btw.
> 
> Is it possible to raise it within Windows in case?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Goodbye.


I remember you, i think, did i tell you try raising your fsb then your cpu/nb should rise with it?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The lights dim when I turn mine on....thus the 2.2kW Holodeck hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> guys thank you very much..you help me a lot to decide....i have gtx 590 quad sli and thinking to buy 8350 because i have extremely bottleneck with my 8120 even at 4600mhz the score is 23000..so im going to 8350..
> 
> another question for the overclocked owners is 8350 gets easy 5.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 @ 1920 x 1080: No problems here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhhh!!!!!!!!!! watt war!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mine have triple psu mod at 1.8kw
Click to expand...

I have triple PSU's as well:

1 x Corsair AX1200: 1200w
2 x FSP Group 500: 1000w

= 2.2kW

@ Gurty

....it's "ze vall!"















Quote:


> Its Brits..............americans.........trash talk....


Well now this is a bloody crackin jam jar of a thread isn't it then? ..um what? ROFL


----------



## vagenrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have triple PSU's as well:
> 
> 1 x Corsair AX1200: 1200w
> 2 x FSP Group 500: 1000w
> 
> = 2.2kW
> 
> @ Gurty
> 
> ....it's "ze vall!"


yes! NUCLEAR FACTORY!


----------



## gertruude

im trying to find a difference in scores for physics on firestrike @5.1ghz but im not sure what is good for that clock









any help greatly appreciated and paid in kind favors








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have triple PSU's as well:
> 
> 1 x Corsair AX1200: 1200w
> 2 x FSP Group 500: 1000w
> 
> = 2.2kW
> 
> @ Gurty
> 
> ....it's "ze vall!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now this is a bloody crackin jam jar of a thread isn't it then? ..um what? ROFL


HaHA i can picture a cockney saying it now


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im trying to find a difference in scores for physics on firestrike @5.1ghz but im not sure what is good for that clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help greatly appreciated and paid in kind favors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHA i can picture a cockney saying it now


Heres stock graphics cards http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/695830 just physics


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Heres stock graphics cards http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/695830 just physics


Great man cheers i got something to aim for now

though you just wanted the favors really didn't ya









either way

Cheers


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Great man cheers i got something to aim for now
> 
> though you just wanted the favors really didn't ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way
> 
> Cheers


I have been lookin at the rep and 19 was for so long sam with 18 lol BTW thnx for a +1

And no I was playing with ram lower FSB and ram frequency got my timings to hit the same physics score with a bit more stability so I really was going to test any way


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have been lookin at the rep and 19 was for so long sam with 18 lol BTW thnx for a +1
> 
> And no I was playing with ram lower FSB and ram frequency got my timings to hit the same physics score with a bit more stability so I really was going to test any way


no problem man, i really should rep more people i forget cause im friendly with a few of you







so it never enters my mind to rep lol

i got 9959 so far but im trying to work out now if thats just cause of vcore im at [email protected] or is because of my ram









doing runs for the differences to see lol can you tell im bored?


----------



## Broem

w00t!

Part of the club!

Wauw amazing CPU, playing Battlefield 3 has never been this nice!
Whats a good 24/7 overclock for this thing anyway? Reading so much different story's

I was thinking about a 4.6 Ghz , Maybe a 4.8


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broem*
> 
> w00t!
> 
> Part of the club!
> 
> Wauw amazing CPU, playing Battlefield 3 has never been this nice!
> Whats a good 24/7 overclock for this thing anyway? Reading so much different story's
> 
> I was thinking about a 4.6 Ghz , Maybe a 4.8


WELCOME

What type of cooling do you have that is going to be the deciding factor.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broem*
> 
> w00t!
> 
> Part of the club!
> 
> Wauw amazing CPU, playing Battlefield 3 has never been this nice!
> Whats a good 24/7 overclock for this thing anyway? Reading so much different story's
> 
> I was thinking about a 4.6 Ghz , Maybe a 4.8


Depends on what's under your hood.......add your rig in your sig


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no problem man, i really should rep more people i forget cause im friendly with a few of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it never enters my mind to rep lol
> 
> i got 9959 so far but im trying to work out now if thats just cause of vcore im at [email protected] or is because of my ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing runs for the differences to see lol can you tell im bored?


That one is a toughy.. i would say voltage but you might be able to make up for it with timings


----------



## Broem

Well, my new Cooler Master 412 Slim is coming in 2 days, so for now i'm still on my Hyper TX 3EVO


----------



## Broem

Ah! Yeah, gonna update that now!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broem*
> 
> Well, my new Cooler Master 412 Slim is coming in 2 days, so for now i'm still on my Hyper TX 3EVO


4.6 if you are lucky with these chips then Heat is going to be your biggest issue


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> lmao .. Will do
> 
> Im like squeeing in delight here, got home this morning to find the box in my kitchen table, my brother bought it for me cause he wanted the 955 out of my system for reason he wouldn't say


Congrats Kitten. Seems like just yesterday you grabbed that case at the pawn shop and started building her. You've got quite a nice rig going on.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That one is a toughy.. i would say voltage but you might be able to make up for it with timings


Im even more confused now than before









Ive got my highest score with physics using 1600mhz with 88824 timings than at 2133 99927









even at 1866 88824 had a worse score than at 1600







just shows hurricane doesnt know jack LOL he always used to say it was his ram that made him go over [email protected]









the saga goes on...........


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im even more confused now than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got my highest score with physics using 1600mhz with 88824 timings than at 2133 99927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even at 1866 88824 had a worse score than at 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just shows hurricane doesnt know jack LOL he always used to say it was his ram that made him go over [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the saga goes on...........


I still say that it is the ram .. make sure that the timings didn't go from 1t to 2t


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vagenrider*
> 
> guys thank you very much..you help me a lot to decide....i have gtx 590 quad sli and thinking to buy 8350 because i have extremely bottleneck with my 8120 even at 4600mhz the score is 23000..so im going to 8350..
> 
> another question for the overclocked owners is 8350 gets easy 5.5ghz?


It would be nice if the 83xx cpu's would all hit 5.5ghz but no thats a rare thing or as some say a golden cpu depends on the motherboard, ram, and all other components. Average is going to vary from the way its looks around here i would say 4.6ghz to 4.9ghz is an average, and with the better clocking chips its 5ghz and up. Some of the better overclockers on OCN are managing to get 5ghz+ even with ok chips so your overclocking skills would also add a variance to the mix. Overall its a good move but steamroller is so close as it is as long as there is no delays from AMD.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> It would be nice if the 83xx cpu's would all hit 5.5ghz but no thats a rare thing or as some say a golden cpu depends on the motherboard, ram, and all other components. Average is going to vary from the way its looks around here i would say 4.6ghz to 4.9ghz is an average, and with the better clocking chips its 5ghz and up. Some of the better overclockers on OCN are managing to get 5ghz+ even with ok chips so your overclocking skills would also add a variance to the mix. Overall its a good move but steamroller is so close as it is as long as there is no delays from AMD.


You said it. Most importantly with these chips is cooling, that is the difference between water and air.. most water H100/H100i or custom are able to hit 5 as long as the chip isn't a horrid clocker. My chip sucked but I was able to eek out to 5.1 unstable and 5 stable. With a stock VID of 1.4v ....

If you are running water (exluding H80 and below) then I would expect 4.9-5.1 To get higher than that you will need full custom loop great rads great fans and everything else quality.. to get to anything 5.3+ you will need a golden chip or phase cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think any old 8350 will hit 5.5ghz, but you gotta have it COLD as in below freezing and a healthy supporting cast.


Possibly this too


----------



## cssorkinman

I think any old 8350 will hit 5.5ghz, but you gotta have it COLD as in below freezing and a healthy supporting cast.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You said it. Most importantly with these chips is cooling, that is the difference between water and air.. most water H100/H100i or custom are able to hit 5 as long as the chip isn't a horrid clocker. My chip sucked but I was able to eek out to 5.1 unstable and 5 stable. With a stock VID of 1.4v ....
> 
> If you are running water (exluding H80 and below) then I would expect 4.9-5.1 To get higher than that you will need full custom loop great rads great fans and everything else quality.. to get to anything 5.3+ you will need a golden chip or phase cooling[[/SPOILER


conclusion for 3mark 10k physics score for me anyhow, doesn't matter what clock the ram is at the difference is 60 points between different timings. 1600-2133

Now ill work on the voltages and other settings


----------



## Mega Man

i can boot at 5.4......


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> conclusion for 3mark 10k score for me anyhow, doesn't matter what clock the ram is at the difference is 60 points between different timings. 1600-2133
> 
> Now ill work on the voltages and other settings


YAY I BEAT YOU! lol

so i guess that is the difference between the 1600 set and the 1866 set 200pts in physics


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YAY I BEAT YOU! lol
> 
> so i guess that is the difference between the 1600 set and the 1866 set 200pts in physics


Aye lol i cant get over 10k yet

this is what i mean though, hurricane tells us he gets 10k at 5ghz!....we have to go a full 100mhz more just to get close to him

Either he's full of it

or ram makes a huge difference for the different types









we'd have to get a few people posting their physic scores


----------



## Broem

Updated my rig!


----------



## Broem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 4.6 if you are lucky with these chips then Heat is going to be your biggest issue


Ok, 4.6 with my TX3 Evo? Or the 412 Slim?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broem*
> 
> Ok, 4.6 with my TX3 Evo? Or the 412 Slim?


412 Slim, With that being said you normally can push 4.3-4.4 on stock volts,

as You start putting on the volts the heat goes way up, also there is a barrier of voltage around 4.8

also will you please edit your posts if you have multiple things to say


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye lol i cant get over 10k yet
> 
> this is what i mean though, hurricane tells us he gets 10k at 5ghz!....we have to go a full 100mhz more just to get close to him
> 
> Either he's full of it
> 
> or ram makes a huge difference for the different types
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'd have to get a few people posting their physic scores


Its the RAM, he gets pretty good timings and speeds in benchmarks. Also you need pretty high CPUNB for physics.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> You said it. Most importantly with these chips is cooling, that is the difference between water and air.. most water H100/H100i or custom are able to hit 5 as long as the chip isn't a horrid clocker. My chip sucked but I was able to eek out to 5.1 unstable and 5 stable. With a stock VID of 1.4v ....
> 
> If you are running water (exluding H80 and below) then I would expect 4.9-5.1 To get higher than that you will need full custom loop great rads great fans and everything else quality.. to get to anything 5.3+ you will need a golden chip or phase cooling


I am stable at 5.3GHz on water but that is as high an OC as I have heard of (non-exotic cooling) I also got two chips from the '1229' lot...ahem..if you know what I mean.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am stable at 5.3GHz on water but that is as high an OC as I have heard of (non-exotic cooling) I also got two chips from the '1229' lot...ahem..if you know what I mean.


I should edit to say 5.4 I was on the edge when typing.. I kid you not I retyped it 4 times before posting lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its the RAM, he gets pretty good timings and speeds in benchmarks. Also you need pretty high CPUNB for physics.


Agreed I think I am sitting at 25xx or maybe a bit higher for cpu/nb


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I should edit to say 5.4 I was on the edge when typing.. I kid you not I retyped it 4 times before posting lol
> Agreed I think I am sitting at 25xx or maybe a bit higher for cpu/nb


Im at about 2700 when i benchmark.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its the RAM, he gets pretty good timings and speeds in benchmarks. Also you need pretty high CPUNB for physics.


alright, ill test some more later

im trekking(great game btw) at the moment so ill try it tomorrow


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> alright, ill test some more later
> 
> im trekking(great game btw) at the moment so ill try it tomorrow


star trek online ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> star trek online ?


Aye lol ive taken a shine to it, even thinking of subbing, but gonna wait a few weeks down the line and see what its like


----------



## Mega Man

aye. i am loving defiance..... but i hate FTP mmos

i adored the PVP in SWTOR, but EA pissed me off to the point i wont pay them another dime the moment they went FTP their awesome customer service went down the drain....

wait on hold for 2 hours... then their computer would hang up on you.....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> aye. i am loving defiance..... but i hate FTP mmos
> 
> i adored the PVP in SWTOR, but EA pissed me off to the point i wont pay them another dime the moment they went FTP their awesome customer service went down the drain....
> 
> wait on hold for 2 hours... then their computer would hang up on you.....


lol ouch

For a ftp star trek is pretty good, ive only been playing a few hours really. with FTP normally i install play game see its crap then uninstalled

Star Trek Online is different, something a bit fresh

u get your own star ship to fly around in and the planet missions are ok too you get best of both worlds.

SWTOR killed it for me when i maxed lvl out. The server i was on wasnt loaded and didnt want to seem to do things so i missed alot out i wanted to see

can i do it all again? i doubt it









steam took 4 days to check my details and change an account email i couldnt get into lol


----------



## Broem

What kind of voltage barrier are we talking about here?

And 4.6 Ghz is the highest i can go? ( On air that is )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broem*
> 
> What kind of voltage barrier are we talking about here?
> 
> And 4.6 Ghz is the highest i can go? ( On air that is )


i wouldnt push it further...what temps do you get whilst 100% load on 4.6??


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Congrats Kitten. Seems like just yesterday you grabbed that case at the pawn shop and started building her. You've got quite a nice rig going on.


Thank you ^_^ I love how its turning out soon I'll show a 7970 in it and the hdds and keyboard and its finally completed


----------



## Rangerjr1

What about eve online?







I kind of want to try it out.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What about eve online?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of want to try it out.


depends what floats your boat..you'll be bored with a day after you realize skill training takes years to complete

its got a massive learning curve

i played it for 3 years all together and every time i stopped playing because i couldn't be bothered


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broem*
> 
> What kind of voltage barrier are we talking about here?
> 
> And 4.6 Ghz is the highest i can go? ( On air that is )


trust me when i say you will hit max temp around 4.5 to 4.6 i had a coolermaster n520 and couldnt get 4.6 safely


----------



## Kittencake

is there anyway I could possibility I could squeeze more than 4.3ghz out of my 8350 with a m5a97 ?


----------



## MrStick89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im at about 2700 when i benchmark.


what are your NB volts at that NB speed? I spent a little time OCing my nb anything over 2.4 and I was experiencing some serious stuttering in bf3.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> is there anyway I could possibility I could squeeze more than 4.3ghz out of my 8350 with a m5a97 ?


yeah but with the vrms on that board max will be 4.8ish most likely 4.7


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> what are your NB volts at that NB speed? I spent a little time OCing my nb anything over 2.4 and I was experiencing some serious stuttering in bf3.


1.35


----------



## Kittencake

how ? cause I can't seem to go past 4.3 on it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> how ? cause I can't seem to go past 4.3 on it


What?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> how ? cause I can't seem to go past 4.3 on it


post your volts and frequencies do you have apm. C6 or cnq on how about turbo how are you clocking and temps

then we will be able to help


----------



## Kittencake

yeah i tried bumping up the multiplier and the voltage a tiny bit and my system kept hanging up


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yeah i tried bumping up the multiplier and the voltage a tiny bit and my system kept hanging up


what is your voltage @?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yeah i tried bumping up the multiplier and the voltage a tiny bit and my system kept hanging up


We dont know anything. Link a CPUz validation atleast.


----------



## Kittencake

hopefully this helps


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully this helps


How much did you increase the multiplier? Did you increase FSB at all when you crashed? What where your volts? Do you realize that increasing FSB will increase the speed of EVERYTHING else? Come on. We need information to help you.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully this helps


ya got a nice Vid on ya


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How much did you increase the multiplier? Did you increase FSB at all when you crashed? What where your volts? Do you realize that increasing FSB will increase the speed of EVERYTHING else? Come on. We need information to help you.


well 1.36v wont get you far.. bet 1.4 maybe better do you have llc on in the digi options? If so which ones... are you new to overclocking in general we are here to help but we need info to do so

this is going to sound bad but put fsb back to 200 up the multi to 24 and put cpu voltage at 1.45 bet it will boot to 4.8 may need a little more or less voltage


----------



## Kittencake

Im not new new to over clocking but for give the kitty ignorance but llc?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Im not new new to over clocking but for give the kitty ignorance but llc?


llc load line calibration. It counteracts vdroop by adding votages it would be found in the digi options in the bios. Are you overclocking from the bios or from amd overdrive?

edit: 1000 woot


----------



## Kittencake

from the bios actually


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> from the bios actually


Then check out the digi options and to hit 4.8 you dont need to use fsb unless you are overclocking ram too


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Im not new new to over clocking but for give the kitty ignorance but llc?


Kitty ignorance?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> lmao .. Will do
> 
> Im like squeeing in delight here, got home this morning to find the box in my kitchen table, my brother bought it for me cause he wanted the 955 out of my system for reason he wouldn't say


Good brother you have there!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well now this is a bloody crackin jam jar of a thread isn't it then? ..um what? ROFL


Too funny!


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Good brother you have there!


he is ^_^ and my pc is soooo much smoother


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> from the bios actually


The M5A97 boards are a bit strange. Sometimes LLC enabled will cause issues, and sometimes LLC Auto will cause issues.

By increasing your FSB your ram was set to 1732Mhz which may be part of the issue depending on what it's rated for.

I'd recommend only using the CPU Ratio to change the frequency and see if you have any issues. Then look into what type of LLC your board likes.

Edit: Also, did you get the Piledriver BIOS update after switching out your PII 955


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> If you are pulling 600W out of the wall how is this a problem with a 750W+ PSU? I really wish you would get off this silly "You can't power a PC with OC graphics and CPU on 750W PSU" nonsense - I thought you had stopped already but nooo here you are again typing the same old rubbish.
> 
> Paladine


Paladine, your tone is not appreciated

if you do not have something useful to say than say nothing at all because you clearly do not know anything about technical things.

Maybe u need to pay attention u might learn something


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I remember you, i think, did i tell you try raising your fsb then your cpu/nb should rise with it?


There is some nube on Techpowerup AMD FX forum claiming 5.0 GHZ overclock stable on an MSI board with the liquid cooler AMD sold with the Bulldozer cpu. He also claims he has 42 degrees Celsius at Full load. That cooler can't be any better than an H100 , probably worse. I told him I was skeptical before he claimed 42 degrees at load, but now I told him I don't believe him period. I asked for OCCT or IBT AVX documentation.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> There is some nube on Techpowerup AMD FX forum claiming 5.0 GHZ overclock stable on an MSI board with the liquid cooler AMD sold with the Bulldozer cpu. He also claims he has 42 degrees Celsius at Full load. That cooler can't be any better than an H100 , probably worse. I told him I was skeptical before he claimed 42 degrees at load, but now I told him I don't believe him period. I asked for OCCT or IBT AVX documentation.


aye lol he's full of it.

Even Red with all his rads gets 45C full load


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> CONGRATS and /welcome !~ feel free to ask us if you need any helps !~
> sorry i dont run vantage yet
> it can but under heavy oc to cpu and gpus ( i have 8350 +2x 7970 ) i do see a difference. with one x750 i get ~ 17k graphics score with 2psus i get 21k
> i can see the difference in fps ( it drops into the 30s ) but meh for most part it can hold them just fine ( scores are in 3dmark11)
> this +1
> welcome to you to!~ and no .... it is not easy over 5ghz
> i thought power useage gets better with new gen cards, ? ( totally not familiar with nvidia though
> also you have to multiply 540x.9 = your only pulling 486. which means you have ~ 364w available from your PSU
> i say .9 because you are ~ 50% loaded which if memory serves meh means the psu is ~ 90% efficient
> with my x750w i can trip OCP but it takes alot ( like 5.2ghz oc on cpu and max oc on both GPUS )


Yes they do get better, i have my CPU on 5ghz and my GPU is clocked at 1140 on clock and 1827 on memory.

Also i have 1 SSD and 2 HDD's in my case but they only add a small load on the PSU, i have 6 fans, 4 for push/pull and one for the VRM sitting on the GPU and another one on the bottom of my case.

I have X-850 Seasonic PSU that is rated for 80+ efficient and i am pulling 560 watts from the wall, and it is not an estimation but i measured it on my watt meter when i was gaming, so it is not very difficult to understand that i am at my max of my PSU efficiency

of course i can run a second card in SLI but i simply cannot maintain my CPU at 5ghz because if i SLI those cards and OC them to the max and have my CPU at 5ghz it is simply not enough.

Like i said before and say it again, MOST PSU's cannot deliver the fully 100% of its power, that is why i have Seasonic because mine is tested and CAN deliver 1100 watts, if someone does not belife me go call Seasonic or go to talk to someone who understand how PSU's work.

If it is not true what i say than why is it that every professional builder uses a PSU that is twice as powerful as the system uses? because it is at its best efficient at 50% loads.
That will not say that i cannot run 2 cards but it is not advised to do that because u simply do not have enough spare room for maximal overclocks.

And that is all i have to say about it


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> There is some nube on Techpowerup AMD FX forum claiming 5.0 GHZ overclock stable on an MSI board with the liquid cooler AMD sold with the Bulldozer cpu. He also claims he has 42 degrees Celsius at Full load. That cooler can't be any better than an H100 , probably worse. I told him I was skeptical before he claimed 42 degrees at load, but now I told him I don't believe him period. I asked for OCCT or IBT AVX documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> aye lol he's full of it.
> 
> Even Red with all his rads gets 45C full load
Click to expand...

yeah thats crap unless he is working in 15c ambient. What some these guys don't get is that this stuff is provable or disprovable. I wonder if he is pulling the ole 100% load via Wprime? Wprime will show 100% CPU but run a good 10-15c lower than IBT, OCCT, P95 etc.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes they do get better, i have my CPU on 5ghz and my GPU is clocked at 1140 on clock and 1827 on memory.
> 
> Also i have 1 SSD and 2 HDD's in my case but they only add a small load on the PSU, i have 6 fans, 4 for push/pull and one for the VRM sitting on the GPU and another one on the bottom of my case.
> 
> I have X-850 Seasonic PSU that is rated for 80+ efficient and i am pulling 560 watts from the wall, and it is not an estimation but i measured it on my watt meter when i was gaming, so it is not very difficult to understand that i am at my max of my PSU efficiency
> 
> of course i can run a second card in SLI but i simply cannot maintain my CPU at 5ghz because if i SLI those cards and OC them to the max and have my CPU at 5ghz it is simply not enough.
> 
> Like i said before and say it again, MOST PSU's cannot deliver the fully 100% of its power, that is why i have Seasonic because mine is tested and CAN deliver 1100 watts, if someone does not belife me go call Seasonic or go to talk to someone who understand how PSU's work.
> 
> If it is not true what i say than why is it that every professional builder uses a PSU that is twice as powerful as the system uses? because it is at its best efficient at 50% loads.
> That will not say that i cannot run 2 cards but it is not advised to do that because u simply do not have enough spare room for maximal overclocks.
> 
> And that is all i have to say about it


If that is true then how am i managing to do so well... rubbish n go home mr 460ti lolz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye lol i cant get over 10k yet
> 
> this is what i mean though, hurricane tells us he gets 10k at 5ghz!....we have to go a full 100mhz more just to get close to him
> 
> Either he's full of it
> 
> or ram makes a huge difference for the different types
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we'd have to get a few people posting their physic scores


Yes i do and i provided the evidence but u laughed so hard that u did not even bother to ask me about my settings.

Also firestrike favors speed over timings and 3Dmark11 likes faster timings.

I had my NB set to 2750 and my HT link at 3060 or something and my RAM was 2341 with 10-10-10-33 i believe.

That scores was pure benchmarking only so it is not stable 24/7 just to let you know.

Also upper the PLL voltage can gain some more stability, a higher NB and HT link can add some more points too


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If that is true then how am i managing to do so well... rubbish n go home mr 460ti lolz


I did not say that you could not do it, it is just not efficient.

Do you have watt meter between your PC?

If not you have no right to say its rubbish dude


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i do and i provided the evidence but u laughed so hard that u did not even bother to ask me about my settings.
> 
> Also firestrike favors speed over timings and 3Dmark11 likes faster timings.
> 
> I had my NB set to 2750 and my HT link at 3060 or something and my RAM was 2341 with 10-10-10-33 i believe.
> 
> That scores was pure benchmarking only so it is not stable 24/7 just to let you know.
> 
> Also upper the PLL voltage can gain some more stability, a higher NB and HT link can add some more points too


I laughed so hard because i dont trust you....i will never trust you and if you knew what goes into the physics score then what ya just said makes it even more rediculous. i been running firestrike demo all day and what you say u do doesnt happen in real life, just like your psu theory
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did not say that you could not do it, it is just not efficient.
> 
> Do you have watt meter between your PC?
> 
> If not you have no right to say its rubbish dude


he has every right


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did not say that you could not do it, it is just not efficient.
> 
> Do you have watt meter between your PC?
> 
> If not you have no right to say its rubbish dude


regardless of efficiency you still are coming up slightly ahead at 50% load compared to full load.. in addition your statements sounded as it is not possible

also there is no such thing as a 460ti

to conclude i am running both my vid cards at double the voltage. Stock they consume 100watts more than a pair of 660 ti sli.. hence my comment on fermis..

what you fail to see is you would still be running around 75% load @around 85°% efficency... and that would be both cards clocked to the max.. you would hit a thermal limit before coming close to maxing out the psu...

long story short do the math you have plenty of headroom before you get lower efficency

why do i need a watt meter to prove my point.. i have a psu that is 100 watts less than yours running 300watts roughly more thanyou are now....


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> The M5A97 boards are a bit strange. Sometimes LLC enabled will cause issues, and sometimes LLC Auto will cause issues.
> 
> By increasing your FSB your ram was set to 1732Mhz which may be part of the issue depending on what it's rated for.
> 
> I'd recommend only using the CPU Ratio to change the frequency and see if you have any issues. Then look into what type of LLC your board likes.
> 
> Edit: Also, did you get the Piledriver BIOS update after switching out your PII 955


yeah i updated my bios a month before I pulled it out , i just just reset the bios and start again


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I laughed so hard because i dont trust you....i will never trust you and if you knew what goes into the physics score then what ya just said makes it even more rediculous. i been running firestrike demo all day and what you say u do doesnt happen in real life, just like your psu theory
> he has every right


haha well i do not care if u trust me or not mate that says more about you than about me









Also if it is not true than why am i beating u at every score possible GPU and CPU LOL

I really do not understand that you cannot get my physics score dude, i mean it must be the RAM and higher NB provides better scores if u do not believe me that's fine dude but do not call me fake because u do not know how to OC your rig


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes they do get better, i have my CPU on 5ghz and my GPU is clocked at 1140 on clock and 1827 on memory.
> 
> Also i have 1 SSD and 2 HDD's in my case but they only add a small load on the PSU, i have 6 fans, 4 for push/pull and one for the VRM sitting on the GPU and another one on the bottom of my case.
> 
> I have X-850 Seasonic PSU that is rated for 80+ efficient and i am pulling 560 watts from the wall, and it is not an estimation but i measured it on my watt meter when i was gaming, so it is not very difficult to understand that i am at my max of my PSU efficiency
> 
> of course i can run a second card in SLI but i simply cannot maintain my CPU at 5ghz because if i SLI those cards and OC them to the max and have my CPU at 5ghz it is simply not enough.
> 
> Like i said before and say it again, MOST PSU's cannot deliver the fully 100% of its power, that is why i have Seasonic because mine is tested and CAN deliver 1100 watts, if someone does not belife me go call Seasonic or go to talk to someone who understand how PSU's work.
> 
> If it is not true what i say than why is it that every professional builder uses a PSU that is twice as powerful as the system uses? because it is at its best efficient at 50% loads.
> That will not say that i cannot run 2 cards but it is not advised to do that because u simply do not have enough spare room for maximal overclocks.
> 
> And that is all i have to say about it


How can your 850W PSU deliver more wattage than it pulls? Are you saying its over 100% effective? Stop spreading "codswallop" and lies all over, you dont know what you are talking about in any way.

80% Effective means it DELIVERS 80% OF THE POWER IT PULLS FROM THE WALL. Not the other way around! REALLY? Are you REALLY that STUPID??? You keep posting things like this and EVERY time you are put down by someone more knowledgable. Be it me, gertruude, megaman, paladine. I dont care. They/we know this for a fact because we know there is no such thing as INFINITE ENERGY.

Not claiming that you are stupid, i am asking if you are or not.

Leave this thread.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes they do get better, i have my CPU on 5ghz and my GPU is clocked at 1140 on clock and 1827 on memory.
> 
> Also i have 1 SSD and 2 HDD's in my case but they only add a small load on the PSU, i have 6 fans, 4 for push/pull and one for the VRM sitting on the GPU and another one on the bottom of my case.
> 
> *1)*I have X-850 Seasonic PSU that is rated for 80+ efficient and i am pulling 560 watts from the wall, and it is not an estimation but i measured it on my watt meter when i was gaming, so it is not very difficult to understand that i am at my max of my PSU efficiency
> 
> *2*of course i can run a second card in SLI but i simply cannot maintain my CPU at 5ghz because if i SLI those cards and OC them to the max and have my CPU at 5ghz it is simply not enough.
> 
> *3*Like i said before and say it again, MOST PSU's cannot deliver the fully 100% of its power, that is why i have Seasonic *4*because mine is tested and CAN deliver 1100 watts, if someone does not belife me *5* go call Seasonic or go to talk to someone who understand how PSU's work.
> 
> *6*If it is not true what i say than why is it that every professional builder uses a PSU that is twice as powerful as the system uses? *7*because it is at its best efficient at 50% loads.
> That will not say that i cannot run 2 cards but it is not advised to do that because u simply do not have enough spare room for maximal overclocks.
> 
> And that is all i have to say about it


(added numbers)

1 an x850 is 80+*GOLD* for proof see below which means @ 50% you are ~ 90% efficient proof

2 i can show you real quickly you are wrong.... i have CFX and an 8350 a water cooling system and many more accessories that run just fine from a *X750*

3 you are correct.... IF you include JUNK psu ( non name brand..... ) however ANY REPUTABLE PSU CAN deliver 100% NP.

4 your psu can only deliver 850w to your system...... i dont know where you come up with 1100w, simply put ... you are wrong. hence why the unit is rated @ 850w SOURCE please look under the model x850 for the pic and look for TOTAL OUTPUT 850w. you can also clearly see it is 80+GOLD

5 i dont need to as that info is easily obtainable from plenty of reputable sources.

6 you say this time and time again but there is no _*REPUTABLE PROOF*_. non reputable proof meaning... stuff like you tube from some non known user. well here is mine great read.... absolutely true.

7) you are correct it IS MOST EFFICIENT. but that has no bearing on ANYTHING ELSE. lifespan or otherwise. and if you read the 50% psu myth thread i posted you will see why simply put this is 100% WRONG way to purchase PSUs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha well i do not care if u trust me or not mate that says more about you than about me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if it is not true than why am i beating u at every score possible GPU and CPU LOL
> 
> I really do not understand that you cannot get my physics score dude, i mean it must be the RAM and higher NB provides better scores if u do not believe me that's fine dude but do not call me fake *because u do not know how to OC your rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really? you talk about not liking tone... but then you do this?


----------



## ihatelolcats

actually my bronze rated 750w PSU can deliver 900w before it shuts down
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-TX750-V2-Power-Supply-Review/1227/8


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> actually my bronze rated 750w PSU can deliver 900w before it shuts down
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-TX750-V2-Power-Supply-Review/1227/8


My Chieftec nitro 750 can deliver 1050W before it shutsdown.

On a serious note: It might be able to do that. But its NEVER going to deliver more to your system that its pulling from the wall (which is what hurricane claims btw)


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> actually my bronze rated 750w PSU can deliver 900w before it shuts down
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-TX750-V2-Power-Supply-Review/1227/8


Yeah some psus (like enermax-I had a 1200 watt that could handle up to 1500 ) can handle more than the rated value. Its just not 100% sure so thats why they rate them lower.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Yeah some psus (like enermax-I had a 1200 watt that could handle up to 1500 ) can handle more than the rated value. Its just not 100% sure so thats why they rate them lower.


My point still stands, a PSU cant deliver more than it draws from the wall. Please mention this so hurricane doesnt think there are someone else in his category in this thread. AND supports him on his infinite energy theory.


----------



## Kittencake

I might replace my m5a97 board with this

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=75612&vpn=Crosshair%20V%20Formula-Z&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## Red1776

I like really need a power supply recommendation...I picked up six of these for hexafire......


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I like really need a power supply recommendation...I picked up six of these for hexafire......


I have never seen that card? What is this?

I will help you after


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I might replace my m5a97 board with this
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=75612&vpn=Crosshair%20V%20Formula-Z&manufacture=ASUS


great board you will love it... setill debating this or saberkitty 3.0....... i dont care about the pcie3.0 as much as i just love my 2.0.... but i am starting to lean toward the cvf liking more the red on the board the more i think about it and i like the extra power to cpu/gpus ~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I like really need a power supply recommendation...I picked up six of these for hexafire......


maybe a few of these???

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread
i wish they were available in the usa. i think they look awesome as they are.... i guess evga makes them though .... if you are running @ 100% i would have a few dedicated circuits put to them though as they max out a circuit


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I have never seen that card? What is this?
> 
> I will help you after


Hmmm is that some Malta goodness?


----------



## Mega Man

looks like firepro maybe?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I might replace my m5a97 board with this
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=75612&vpn=Crosshair%20V%20Formula-Z&manufacture=ASUS


Good call







I'd buy that or a Sabertooth Gen3, if I was building another system. In fact I will when I do


----------



## Kittencake

well I need a board wiht more omph I and I think this board is limiting my oc ...


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> well I need a board wiht more omph I and I think this board is limiting my oc ...


It makes sense if it's the board in your sig that your replacing. You'd be going from a VRM with 4 +2 power phase to a 8 +2 with Formula Z. Plus, I think it has 2 specifically for ram. It should be great for OCing. I'd get one and replace my M5A99x (it has a 6 +2 power phase), but I'm stuck on this whole pretty blue theme with my rig and OS







I'll be more serious with my next build









Edit: Is your current board the M5A97 LE or EVO? The LE has 4 +2 and the EVO has 6 +2. Either was I'm sure the Formula Z is better hardware.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> well I need a board wiht more omph I and I think this board is limiting my oc ...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense if it's the board in your sig that your replacing. You'd be going from a VRM with 4 +2 power phase to a 8 +2 with Formula Z. Plus, I think it has 2 specifically for ram. It should be great for OCing. I'd get one and replace my M5A99x (it has a 6 +2 power phase), but I'm stuck on this whole pretty blue theme with my rig and OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be more serious with my next build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Is your current board the M5A97 LE or EVO? The LE has 4 +2 and the EVO has 6 +2. Either was I'm sure the Formula Z is better hardware.
Click to expand...

The Formula Z is actually an 8+2+2 digital/analog VRM. It does have 2 phases for the memory and is the most tunable VRM of the AMD 990FX lineup.

If you want to do a bit of research before you buy:

http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/formula/crosshair-v-formula-z/#6


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The Formula Z is actually an 8+2+2 digital/analog VRM. It does have 2 phases for the memory and is the most tunable VRM of the AMD 990FX lineup.
> 
> If you want to do a bit of research before you buy:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/formula/crosshair-v-formula-z/#6


Looks to also be the most expensive 990fx







I think I'd go with the Sabertooth and the 5 year warranty. Unless I really needed all that POWER!!!.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The Formula Z is actually an 8+2+2 digital/analog VRM. It does have 2 phases for the memory and is the most tunable VRM of the AMD 990FX lineup.
> 
> If you want to do a bit of research before you buy:
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/motherboard/formula/crosshair-v-formula-z/#6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to also be the most expensive 990fx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd go with the Sabertooth and the 5 year warranty. Unless I really needed all that POWER!!!.
Click to expand...

Mo definitely is. The CVF-Z and the UD7


----------



## punisherITA

I am sorry one guy didn't understand the problem (and I repeated it twice)... damn him. He made you all ignore my posts. Anyway, I found myself the way and I'll share with you.

With my mobo *it is not a problem to set independentely or together HT and CPU\NB (two separate settings with Auto and MANY values)*. So the ... telling me to raise the FSB to raise CPU\NB\HT just *DIDN'T GET A SINGLE THING* out of my posts.

Summerizing, I have three problems:
1) CPU can't go past 4,4ghz rock solid (yeah guys I can bench easily @4,7ghz but here I am talking about 24/7/daily use rock solid overclock, Prime95 stable at least). -> it seems it requires more than 1,488V (not doable with my Noctua DH-14) -> *BOARD or bad sample?*

2) HT can't go over CPU\NB -> BIOS mobo limitation. Regardless the settings I can't raise HT above CPU\NB. -> *fixed through AMD Overdrive*

3) CPU\NB wall @2380-2390Mhhz -> No matter voltages or other settings -> My CPU\NB just won't go stable (another time: 4+h PRIME STABLE) over 2390Mhz. I think it is a quite common problem. Neither NB voltage helps anything. -> *is there anything else I can try?* Instability is very strange: strange black flashes on the screen (Aero that goes away) but I can pass tests lol. Is this related to NB temp.? (not CPU\NB)

Is my CPU really so bad?









[APPENDIX]
HTx13 = 2,7Ghz
vs
HTx11 = 2,3Ghz
in 3DMark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634497
HTx13

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634515
HTx11

Nothing changes LOL! Really *no reason in raising HT*.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I am sorry one guy didn't understand the problem (and I repeated it twice)... damn him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He made you all ignore my posts. Anyway, I found myself the way and I'll share with you.
> 
> With my mobo *it is not a problem to set independentely or together HT and CPU\NB (two separate settings with Auto and MANY values)*. So the ... telling me to raise the FSB to raise CPU\NB\HT just *DIDN'T GET A SINGLE THING* out of my posts.
> 
> Summerizing, I have three problems:
> 1) CPU can't go past 4,4ghz rock solid (yeah guys I can bench easily @4,7ghz but here I am talking about 24/7/daily use rock solid overclock, Prime95 stable at least). -> it seems it requires more than 1,488V (not doable with my Noctua DH-14) -> *BOARD or bad sample?*
> 
> 2) HT can't go over CPU\NB -> BIOS mobo limitation. Regardless the settings I can't raise HT above CPU\NB. -> *fixed through AMD Overdrive*
> 
> 3) CPU\NB wall @2380-2390Mhhz -> No matter voltages or other settings -> My CPU\NB just won't go stable (another time: 4+h PRIME STABLE) over 2390Mhz. I think it is a quite common problem. Neither NB voltage helps anything. -> *is there anything else I can try?* Instability is very strange: strange black flashes on the screen (Aero that goes away) but I can pass tests lol. Is this related to NB temp.? (not CPU\NB)
> 
> Is my CPU really so bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [APPENDIX]
> HTx13 = 2,7Ghz
> vs
> HTx11 = 2,3Ghz
> in 3DMark11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634497
> HTx13
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634515
> HTx11
> 
> Nothing changes LOL! Really *no reason in raising HT*
> 
> 
> .


Are you talking about me? How did i make people miss your post lol
I thought it was standard on all *HALF DECENT* motherboards that if you raise your fsb then you can set cpu/nb frequency higher.
Is this your board?

If that is your board well it doesnt even support 8300's









So get your act together and *BUY* a *DECENT* board if ya want to do some decent and safe overclocking. If you carry on *demanding* people help you with your out of socket board then u are *sadly mistaken*

We can't perform miracles!!!!!

*buy another board!*

Damn people are getting worse with their hardware


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I am sorry one guy didn't understand the problem (and I repeated it twice)... damn him. He made you all ignore my posts. Anyway, I found myself the way and I'll share with you.
> 
> With my mobo *it is not a problem to set independentely or together HT and CPU\NB (two separate settings with Auto and MANY values)*. So the ... telling me to raise the FSB to raise CPU\NB\HT just *DIDN'T GET A SINGLE THING* out of my posts.
> 
> Summerizing, I have three problems:
> 1) CPU can't go past 4,4ghz rock solid (yeah guys I can bench easily @4,7ghz but here I am talking about 24/7/daily use rock solid overclock, Prime95 stable at least). -> it seems it requires more than 1,488V (not doable with my Noctua DH-14) -> *BOARD or bad sample?*
> 
> 2) HT can't go over CPU\NB -> BIOS mobo limitation. Regardless the settings I can't raise HT above CPU\NB. -> *fixed through AMD Overdrive*
> 
> 3) CPU\NB wall @2380-2390Mhhz -> No matter voltages or other settings -> My CPU\NB just won't go stable (another time: 4+h PRIME STABLE) over 2390Mhz. I think it is a quite common problem. Neither NB voltage helps anything. -> *is there anything else I can try?* Instability is very strange: strange black flashes on the screen (Aero that goes away) but I can pass tests lol. Is this related to NB temp.? (not CPU\NB)
> 
> Is my CPU really so bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [APPENDIX]
> HTx13 = 2,7Ghz
> vs
> HTx11 = 2,3Ghz
> in 3DMark11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634497
> HTx13
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6634515
> HTx11
> 
> Nothing changes LOL! Really *no reason in raising HT*.


add in someone did post a replay.
if you use FSB OC you have to lower other things IE RAM ECT

CPU/nb is in youre CPU not NB temp related at all.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I might replace my m5a97 board with this
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=75612&vpn=Crosshair%20V%20Formula-Z&manufacture=ASUS


If you think it is the board limiting your overclock, then I would recommend disabling some of your modules down to a 6 or 4 core and seeing how that works. The 4+2 Digital Power Phase isn't amazing, but it's definatly not given the credit it deserves







.

If you can figure out the quirks of that board then you should get a decent OC. Those models do seem to be problematic though. (LLC issues and all that)
Here's some recomendations. (sorry about it being all Asus, but that's mostly what I've used)

M5A97 4+2 (~4.4-4.6Ghz)
M5A99X Evo 2.0 6+2+2 Digital Phase (4.5-4.7Ghz) Although higher is possible with mods/tweaking and a good CPU sample
Saberkitty (Sabertooth 2.0 or 3.0) 8+2+2 Digital Phase (4.6Ghz-5.0Ghz) Higher is possible with mods/tweaking and a good CPU sample
Crosshair V Formula-Z 8+2+2 Digi-Extreme II Phase - Max OC potential/stability

But.....unless you are prepared for water cooling that will also limit the potential of your CPU.

4.6-4.7Ghz - Decent Air Cooler
4.8Ghz + High End Closed Loop Water cooling or Custom Water Cooling.

There are exceptions to the rule, but that should give you an idea of what direction to take.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you talking about me? How did i make people miss your post lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was standard on all *HALF DECENT* motherboards that if you raise your fsb then you can set cpu/nb frequency higher.
> Is this your board?
> 
> If that is your board well it doesnt even support 8300's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So get your act together and *BUY* a *DECENT* board if ya want to do some decent and safe overclocking. If you carry on *demanding* people help you with your out of socket board then u are *sadly mistaken*
> 
> We can't perform miracles!!!!!
> 
> *buy another board!*
> 
> Damn people are getting worse with their hardware


Quoted for truth


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If you think it is the board limiting your overclock, then I would recommend disabling some of your modules down to a 6 or 4 core and seeing how that works. The 4+2 Digital Power Phase isn't amazing, but it's definatly not given the credit it deserves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you can figure out the quirks of that board then you should get a decent OC. Those models do seem to be problematic though. (LLC issues and all that)
> Here's some recomendations. (sorry about it being all Asus, but that's mostly what I've used)
> 
> M5A97 4+2 (~4.4-4.6Ghz)
> M5A99X Evo 2.0 6+2+2 Digital Phase (4.5-4.7Ghz) Although higher is possible with mods/tweaking and a good CPU sample
> Saberkitty (Sabertooth 2.0 or 3.0) 8+2+2 Digital Phase (4.6Ghz-5.0Ghz) Higher is possible with mods/tweaking and a good CPU sample
> Crosshair V Formula-Z 8+2+2 Digi-Extreme II Phase - Max OC potential/stability
> 
> But.....unless you are prepared for water cooling that will also limit the potential of your CPU.
> 
> 4.6-4.7Ghz - Decent Air Cooler
> 4.8Ghz + High End Closed Loop Water cooling or Custom Water Cooling.
> 
> There are exceptions to the rule, but that should give you an idea of what direction to take.
> Quoted for truth


She should still be able to get 4.7-4.8 with that board and the H80

1. I just had an epiphany She is hitting a dead zone on FSB These chips do have dead zones not sure why.. My suggestion to her is do max OC with CPU multi only

2. Then see max FSB with cpu as close to stock and managing ram (noting where the dead spots are)

3. Find best FSB set multi then bump FSB one by one

Note: all this adjusting voltages and testing.

4. Have a solid overclocked computer. *AM I RIGHT GUYS?*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you talking about me? How did i make people miss your post lol
> I thought it was standard on all *HALF DECENT* motherboards that if you raise your fsb then you can set cpu/nb frequency higher.
> Is this your board?
> 
> If that is your board well it doesnt even support 8300's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So get your act together and *BUY* a *DECENT* board if ya want to do some decent and safe overclocking. If you carry on *demanding* people help you with your out of socket board then u are *sadly mistaken*
> 
> We can't perform miracles!!!!!
> 
> *buy another board!*
> 
> Damn people are getting worse with their hardware


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> add in someone did post a replay.
> if you use FSB OC you have to lower other things IE RAM ECT
> 
> CPU/nb is in youre CPU not NB temp related at all.


Quoted both for truth


----------



## Red1776

*1. I just had an epiphany .....*

Hey! so did I. I split one with my wife...I had cheese on my half








Quote:


> She is hitting a dead zone on FSB These chips do have dead zones not sure why


I think it's the boards.( I know,I know) but My UD7 has dead spots @ around 235, 270, etc
But my CVF-Z will run right up to 300 without a hitch.
My Sabertooth 2.0 has dead spots @ around the 255 mark
and my M5 A99FX PRO doesn't seem to have any up to 260 but will not go any farther.
Go figure.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *1. I just had an epiphany .....*
> 
> Hey! so did I. I split one with my wife...I had cheese on my half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the boards.( I know,I know) but My UD7 has dead spots @ around 235, 270, etc
> But my CVF-Z will run right up to 300 without a hitch.
> My Sabertooth 2.0 has dead spots @ around the 255 mark
> and my M5 A99FX PRO doesn't seem to have any up to 260 but will not go any farther.
> Go figure.


hmm my r2 deadspot 220s to 240 then solid till 271


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *1. I just had an epiphany .....*
> 
> Hey! so did I. I split one with my wife...I had cheese on my half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the boards.( I know,I know) but My UD7 has dead spots @ around 235, 270, etc
> But my CVF-Z will run right up to 300 without a hitch.
> My Sabertooth 2.0 has dead spots @ around the 255 mark
> and my M5 A99FX PRO doesn't seem to have any up to 260 but will not go any farther.
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm my r2 deadspot 220s to 240 then solid till 271
Click to expand...

Some boards are known for achieving a really high FSB ( see MSI and ASUS Formula, GENE, Maximus etc)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I think its just cause i never ran into an issue until now with fsb overclocking in that regards


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think its just cause i never ran into an issue until now with fsb overclocking in that regards


http://valid.canardpc.com/2815117


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2815117


yeah yeah Zzzz lol make it interestin like 304 jeeze...

im sure i can do that too but dont need to


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2815117


My pc does that in her sleep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah yeah Zzzz lol make it interestin like 304 jeeze...
> 
> im sure i can do that too but dont need to


im sure i did over a 300 5ghz not sure if i did it on this one or my old board lol

when kids go to bed soon, ill give it try with this


----------



## punisherITA

Happy with my FX-8350 Prime stable air OC on 890FX:


NB 210Mhz +0.05V
CPU x21 = 4420Mhz +0.04V
HT (x13 through AMD OverDrive, impossible to overcome CPU\NB with HT on BIOS even if you force settings) = 2730Mhz +0.06V
CPU\NB = 2320Mhz +0.02V
CPU VDDA (fondamentale): 2.65V
LLC CPU&CPU\NB ON
*DDR3 [email protected] 9-9-9-27 1.5V*

2xGTX580 SLI @851-4204Mhz 1.063V

+No Turbo,No APM,No C&Q,No C1E, AMDMsrTweaker.

I know CPU is quite low but I need more voltage to keep it Prime stable and temp. goes up too much!

Benchmark in signature.

Thanks to you all guys for support!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Happy with my FX-8350 Prime stable air OC on 890FX:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NB 210Mhz +0.05V
> CPU x21 = 4420Mhz +0.04V
> HT (x13 through AMD OverDrive, impossible to overcome CPU\NB with HT on BIOS even if you force settings) = 2730Mhz +0.06V
> CPU\NB = 2320Mhz +0.02V
> CPU VDDA (fondamentale): 2.65V
> LLC CPU&CPU\NB ON
> *DDR3 [email protected] 9-9-9-27 1.5V*
> 
> 2xGTX580 SLI @851-4204Mhz 1.063V
> 
> +No Turbo,No APM,No C&Q,No C1E, AMDMsrTweaker.
> 
> I know CPU is quite low but I need more voltage to keep it Prime stable and temp. goes up too much!
> 
> Benchmark in signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you all guys for support!


Do yourself and your cpu a favor and buy a half decent board instead of that trash you are using.

YOU ARE KILLING THE FX-8350


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do yourself and your cpu a favor and buy a half decent board instead of that trash you are using.
> 
> YOU ARE KILLING THE FX-8350


I don't think you know what you are saying... Prime95 temp. has nothing to do with today use temp.. Max 50°C there.

*Moreover it is Prime stable with no throttling.*

And get a new board for what?

No new features? Almost same overclock? (or +200-300Mhz max? So 5-7%?).

No thanks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do yourself and your cpu a favor and buy a half decent board instead of that trash you are using.
> 
> YOU ARE KILLING THE FX-8350


agreed. Bet if you had a better board 4.5 would have been you .04v added too.. youll hit a wall hope you dont blow your vrms n fry your chip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I don't think you know what you are saying... Prime95 temp. has nothing to do with today use temp.. Max 50°C there.
> 
> *Moreover it is Prime stable with no throttling.*
> 
> And get a new board for what?
> 
> No new features? Almost same overclock? (or +200-300Mhz max? So 5-7%?).
> 
> No thanks.


and core temp over 70+ really? You are going to fry your chip


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I don't think you know what you are saying... Prime95 temp. has nothing to do with today use temp.. Max 50°C there.
> 
> *Moreover it is Prime stable with no throttling.*


really? i dont know what i am saying?

ask the rest of the guys what they think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> agreed. Bet if you had a better board 4.5 would have been you .04v added too.. youll hit a wall hope you dont blow your vrms n fry your chip


I hope he does, serves as a lesson not listen to people who know a bit more than he obviously does


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> really? i dont know what i am saying?
> 
> ask the rest of the guys what they think
> I hope he does, serves as a lesson not listen to people who know a bit more than he obviously does


LOL?

Fry VRM? :rotfl: Are you kidding or what? There is nothing frying here. I kept *much higer* voltages almost everywhere with my old Phenom and my rig. is still perfect.

No man. I won't say buying a 990FX is a good bargain. At all. It isn't.

Would like to see your "PhysX" 3DMark scores btw!!!


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> agreed. Bet if you had a better board 4.5 would have been you .04v added too.. youll hit a wall hope you dont blow your vrms n fry your chip
> and core temp over 70+ really? You are going to fry your chip


LOL. And so I should change from 890FX (that has everyting has 990FX) just for 100Mhz more?

Have you ever tested your FX-8350 with Prime95? Because it seems not. I reach max 50°C during all day use. Prime95 is an exception and btw it is still stable!

You can't have said that lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL?
> 
> Fry VRM? :rotfl: Are you kidding or what? There is nothing frying here. I kept *much higer* voltages almost everywhere with my old Phenom and my rig. is still perfect.
> 
> No man. I won't say buying a 990FX is a good bargain. At all. It isn't.
> 
> 
> Would like to see your "PhysX" 3DMark scores btw!!!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/696268

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/670752


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL?
> 
> Fry VRM? :rotfl: Are you kidding or what? There is nothing frying here. I kept *much higer* voltages almost everywhere with my old Phenom and my rig. is still perfect.
> 
> No man. I won't say buying a 990FX is a good bargain. At all. It isn't.
> 
> Would like to see your "PhysX" 3DMark scores btw!!!


pretty sure i hit over 10k in physics something you wont come close to...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL?
> 
> Fry VRM? :rotfl: Are you kidding or what? There is nothing frying here. I kept *much higer* voltages almost everywhere with my old Phenom and my rig. is still perfect.
> 
> No man. I won't say buying a 990FX is a good bargain. At all. It isn't.
> 
> Would like to see your "PhysX" 3DMark scores btw!!!


pretty sure i hit over 10k in physics something you wont come close to...


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/696268
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/670752


LOL yeah! 5Ghz. I am sure it is Prime95 stable (or are you on water? Then there is no comparison.).









Tomorrow I'll do suicide 3DMark11/Vantage like yours!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL yeah! 5Ghz. I am sure it is Prime95 stable (or are you on water? Then there is no comparison.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do suicide 3DMark11/Vantage like yours!


it is prime stable yes, how long u want me to do?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL yeah! 5Ghz. I am sure it is Prime95 stable (or are you on water? Then there is no comparison.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do suicide 3DMark11/Vantage like yours!


hmm suicide you mean cause im running it 24 7 since november hmmmmm

next he will claim 212 evo


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it is prime stable yes, how long u want me to do?


You didn't answer: are you on water? If yes. Screenshot is useless. I know it can do it.

No ready screenshot of Prime95? Anyway 2,5h would be enough. But with a spoiler of "CoreTemp log" showing it is not throttling (would be great).


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hmm suicide you mean cause im running it 24 7 since november hmmmmm
> 
> next he will claim 212 evo


Same request for you if you please:
Quote:


> Screenshot of Prime95 ... 2,5h would be enough. But with a spoiler of "CoreTemp log" showing it is not throttling (would be great).


Like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPUID:,0x600F20
Processor:,AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core (Vishera)
Platform:,Socket AM3+ (942 pin)
Revision:,(null)
Lithography:,32nm

Session start:,10:50:32 - May 16 - 2013

Time,CPU 0 Temp. (°),,CPU 0,Low temp. (°),High temp. (°),Core load (%),CPU speed (MHz),
10:50:42 05/16/13,27,,,24,37,3,4414.84,
10:50:52 05/16/13,17,,,17,37,0,4414.84,
10:51:02 05/16/13,26,,,17,37,5,4414.84,
10:51:12 05/16/13,26,,,17,37,8,4414.84,
10:51:22 05/16/13,25,,,17,37,5,4414.84,
10:51:38 05/16/13,29,,,17,40,5,4414.57,
10:51:48 05/16/13,43,,,17,43,51,4414.57,
10:51:58 05/16/13,36,,,17,43,12,4414.57,
10:52:08 05/16/13,32,,,17,43,8,4414.57,
10:52:18 05/16/13,30,,,17,43,8,4414.57,
10:52:28 05/16/13,25,,,17,43,3,4414.57,
10:52:38 05/16/13,33,,,17,43,3,4414.57,
10:52:48 05/16/13,22,,,17,43,0,4414.57,
10:52:58 05/16/13,29,,,17,43,25,4414.57,
10:53:08 05/16/13,28,,,17,43,49,4414.57,
10:53:18 05/16/13,40,,,17,43,18,4414.57,
10:53:28 05/16/13,40,,,17,43,37,4414.57,
10:53:38 05/16/13,38,,,17,43,38,4414.57,
10:53:48 05/16/13,37,,,17,43,23,4414.57,
10:53:58 05/16/13,41,,,17,43,55,4414.57,
10:54:08 05/16/13,34,,,17,43,34,4414.57,
10:54:18 05/16/13,34,,,17,43,68,4414.57,
10:54:28 05/16/13,32,,,17,43,57,4414.57,
10:54:38 05/16/13,39,,,17,43,27,4414.57,
10:54:48 05/16/13,31,,,17,43,9,4414.57,
10:54:58 05/16/13,31,,,17,43,12,4414.57,
10:55:08 05/16/13,30,,,17,43,17,4414.57,
10:55:18 05/16/13,40,,,17,47,34,4414.57,
10:55:28 05/16/13,39,,,17,47,26,4414.57,
10:55:38 05/16/13,38,,,17,47,18,4414.57,
10:55:48 05/16/13,39,,,17,47,8,4414.57,
10:55:58 05/16/13,42,,,17,47,12,4414.57,
10:56:08 05/16/13,44,,,17,47,98,4414.57,
10:56:18 05/16/13,46,,,17,47,97,4414.57,
10:56:28 05/16/13,40,,,17,47,23,4414.57,
10:56:38 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,80,4414.57,
10:56:48 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,86,4414.57,
10:56:58 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,49,4414.57,
10:57:08 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,21,4414.57,
10:57:18 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,52,4414.57,
10:57:28 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,91,4414.57,
10:57:38 05/16/13,42,,,17,48,89,4414.57,
10:57:48 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
10:57:58 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
10:58:08 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
10:58:18 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
10:58:28 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
10:58:38 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
10:58:48 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
10:58:58 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
10:59:08 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
10:59:18 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,37,4414.57,
10:59:28 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
10:59:38 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
10:59:48 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
10:59:58 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:00:08 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:00:18 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:00:28 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:00:38 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:00:48 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:00:58 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:01:08 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:01:18 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:01:28 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:01:39 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:01:49 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
11:01:59 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:02:09 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:02:19 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:02:29 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:02:39 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:02:49 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:02:59 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:03:09 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
11:03:19 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:03:29 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,20,4414.57,
11:03:39 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:03:49 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:03:59 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:04:09 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:04:19 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:04:29 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:04:39 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:04:49 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,19,4414.57,
11:04:59 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:05:09 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,18,4414.57,
11:05:19 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:05:29 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:05:39 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:05:49 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,20,4414.57,
11:05:59 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,25,4414.57,
11:06:09 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,33,4414.57,
11:06:19 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,26,4414.57,
11:06:29 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,38,4414.57,
11:06:39 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,24,4414.57,
11:06:49 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,29,4414.57,
11:06:59 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,29,4414.57,
11:07:09 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,26,4414.57,
11:07:19 05/16/13,26,,,17,48,18,4414.57,
11:07:29 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:07:39 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,85,4414.57,
11:07:49 05/16/13,43,,,17,48,94,4414.57,
11:07:59 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
11:08:09 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:08:19 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:08:29 05/16/13,42,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:08:39 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,30,4414.57,
11:08:49 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:08:59 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:09:09 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:09:19 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:09:29 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:09:39 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:09:49 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,13,4414.57,
11:09:59 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:10:09 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:10:19 05/16/13,43,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:10:29 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:10:39 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:10:49 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:10:59 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:11:09 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:11:19 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:11:29 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:11:39 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:11:49 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:11:59 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:12:09 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:12:19 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:12:29 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:12:39 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:12:49 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:12:59 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:13:09 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:13:19 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:13:29 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:13:39 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:13:49 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:13:59 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:14:09 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:14:19 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:14:29 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,20,4414.57,
11:14:39 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:14:49 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:14:59 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:15:09 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:15:19 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:15:29 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:15:39 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:15:49 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:15:59 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:16:09 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:16:19 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
11:16:29 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:16:39 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:16:49 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:16:59 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:17:09 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,13,4414.57,
11:17:19 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:17:29 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:17:39 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:17:49 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:17:59 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
11:18:09 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:18:19 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,16,4414.57,
11:18:29 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:18:39 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:18:49 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:18:59 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:19:09 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:19:19 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:19:29 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:19:39 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:19:49 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:19:59 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:20:09 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:20:19 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:20:30 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:20:40 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:20:50 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,7,4414.57,
11:21:00 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:21:10 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:21:20 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:21:30 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:21:40 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:21:50 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:22:00 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:22:10 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:22:20 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:22:30 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:22:40 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
11:22:50 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:23:00 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:23:10 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:23:20 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:23:30 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:23:40 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:23:50 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:24:00 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:24:10 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:24:20 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:24:30 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:24:40 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:24:50 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:25:00 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:25:10 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:25:20 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:25:30 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:25:40 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:25:50 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:26:00 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:26:10 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:26:20 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:26:30 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:26:40 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:26:50 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:27:00 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:27:10 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:27:20 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:27:30 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:27:40 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:27:50 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:28:00 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:28:10 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:28:20 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:28:30 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
11:28:40 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:28:50 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:29:00 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:29:10 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:29:20 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:29:30 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:29:40 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:29:50 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:30:00 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:30:10 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:30:20 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:30:30 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:30:40 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:30:50 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:31:00 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:31:10 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:31:20 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:31:30 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:31:40 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:31:50 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:32:00 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:32:10 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:32:20 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:32:30 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:32:40 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:32:50 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:33:00 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:33:10 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:33:20 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:33:30 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:33:40 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:33:50 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
11:34:00 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
11:34:10 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:34:20 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:34:30 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:34:40 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:34:50 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:35:00 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,1,4414.57,
11:35:10 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,1,4414.57,
11:35:20 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,13,4414.57,
11:35:30 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:35:40 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:35:50 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:36:00 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:36:10 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:36:20 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:36:30 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:36:40 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:36:50 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:37:00 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:37:10 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:37:20 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:37:30 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:37:40 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:37:50 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:38:00 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:38:10 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:38:20 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:38:30 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:38:40 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:38:50 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:39:00 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,13,4414.57,
11:39:10 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:39:20 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:39:30 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:39:40 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
11:39:50 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:40:00 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:40:11 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:40:21 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:40:31 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:40:41 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:40:51 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:41:01 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:41:11 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:41:21 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:41:31 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:41:41 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:41:51 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:42:01 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:42:11 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:42:21 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:42:31 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,16,4414.57,
11:42:41 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:42:51 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:43:01 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:43:11 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:43:21 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:43:31 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:43:41 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:43:51 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:44:01 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:44:11 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:44:21 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:44:31 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:44:41 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:44:51 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:45:01 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,1,4414.57,
11:45:11 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:45:21 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:45:31 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:45:41 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:45:51 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:46:01 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:46:11 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:46:21 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:46:31 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:46:41 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:46:51 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:47:01 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:47:11 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:47:21 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:47:31 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
11:47:41 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,4,4414.57,
11:47:51 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:48:01 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:48:11 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:48:21 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:48:31 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:48:41 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:48:51 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:49:01 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:49:11 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:49:21 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:49:31 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:49:41 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:49:51 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:50:01 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:50:11 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:50:21 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:50:31 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:50:41 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:50:51 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:51:01 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
11:51:11 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:51:21 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:51:31 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:51:41 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:51:51 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:52:01 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:52:11 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:52:21 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,7,4414.57,
11:52:31 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:52:41 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:52:51 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:53:01 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:53:11 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:53:21 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:53:31 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:53:41 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:53:51 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:54:01 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:54:11 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:54:21 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:54:31 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
11:54:41 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:54:51 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:55:01 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
11:55:11 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:55:21 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:55:31 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:55:41 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:55:51 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:56:01 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
11:56:11 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:56:21 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:56:31 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:56:41 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:56:51 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:57:01 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
11:57:11 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
11:57:21 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
11:57:31 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,27,4414.57,
11:57:41 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
11:57:51 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
11:58:01 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
11:58:11 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
11:58:21 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:58:31 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:58:41 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:58:51 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:59:01 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
11:59:11 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:59:21 05/16/13,26,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
11:59:31 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:59:41 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
11:59:51 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:00:01 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:00:12 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:00:22 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
12:00:32 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:00:42 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:00:52 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:01:02 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:01:12 05/16/13,26,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:01:22 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:01:32 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,37,4414.57,
12:01:42 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:01:52 05/16/13,26,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:02:02 05/16/13,22,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:02:12 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:02:22 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
12:02:32 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:02:42 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
12:02:52 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:03:02 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:03:12 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:03:22 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:03:32 05/16/13,25,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:03:42 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:03:52 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:04:02 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:04:12 05/16/13,23,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:04:22 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:04:32 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:04:42 05/16/13,30,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:04:52 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:05:02 05/16/13,24,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:05:12 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:05:22 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,41,4414.57,
12:05:32 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,20,4414.57,
12:05:42 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,23,4414.57,
12:05:52 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:06:02 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:06:12 05/16/13,29,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
12:06:22 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:06:32 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:06:42 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
12:06:52 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
12:07:02 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:07:12 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:07:22 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
12:07:32 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:07:42 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
12:07:52 05/16/13,28,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:08:02 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:08:12 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
12:08:22 05/16/13,27,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:08:32 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
12:08:42 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
12:08:52 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
12:09:02 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:09:12 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:09:22 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,0,4414.57,
12:09:32 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:09:42 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,22,4414.57,
12:09:52 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,34,4414.57,
12:10:02 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:10:12 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
12:10:22 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
12:10:32 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
12:10:42 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:10:52 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
12:11:02 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
12:11:12 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
12:11:22 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
12:11:32 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:11:42 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
12:11:52 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
12:12:02 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
12:12:12 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
12:12:22 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,23,4414.57,
12:12:32 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:12:42 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
12:12:52 05/16/13,36,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:13:02 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:13:12 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
12:13:22 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,18,4414.57,
12:13:32 05/16/13,32,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
12:13:42 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:13:52 05/16/13,31,,,17,48,8,4414.57,
12:14:02 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,17,4414.57,
12:14:12 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,20,4414.57,
12:14:22 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
12:14:32 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
12:14:42 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,14,4414.57,
12:14:52 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,1,4414.57,
12:15:02 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,25,4414.57,
12:15:12 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,3,4414.57,
12:15:22 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
12:15:32 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
12:15:42 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,2,4414.57,
12:15:52 05/16/13,45,,,17,48,57,4414.57,
12:16:02 05/16/13,35,,,17,48,32,4414.57,
12:16:12 05/16/13,33,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:16:22 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,6,4414.57,
12:16:32 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,11,4414.57,
12:16:42 05/16/13,38,,,17,48,15,4414.57,
12:16:52 05/16/13,37,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:17:02 05/16/13,42,,,17,48,100,4414.57,
12:17:12 05/16/13,40,,,17,48,12,4414.57,
12:17:22 05/16/13,34,,,17,48,10,4414.57,
12:17:32 05/16/13,39,,,17,48,18,4414.57,
12:17:42 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,26,4414.57,
12:17:52 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,9,4414.57,
12:18:02 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,23,4414.57,
12:18:12 05/16/13,42,,,17,48,20,4414.57,
12:18:22 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,32,4414.57,
12:18:32 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,20,4414.57,
12:18:42 05/16/13,41,,,17,48,5,4414.57,
12:18:52 05/16/13,43,,,17,49,6,4414.57,
12:19:02 05/16/13,37,,,17,49,2,4414.57,
12:19:12 05/16/13,43,,,17,49,98,4414.57,
12:19:22 05/16/13,38,,,17,49,52,4414.57,
12:19:32 05/16/13,39,,,17,49,17,4414.57,
12:19:42 05/16/13,39,,,17,49,22,4414.57,
12:19:52 05/16/13,39,,,17,49,14,4414.57,
12:20:03 05/16/13,40,,,17,49,23,4414.57,
12:20:13 05/16/13,40,,,17,49,18,4414.57,
12:20:23 05/16/13,36,,,17,49,18,4414.57,
12:20:33 05/16/13,43,,,17,49,18,4414.57,
12:20:43 05/16/13,38,,,17,49,24,4414.57,
12:20:53 05/16/13,40,,,17,49,37,4414.57,
12:21:03 05/16/13,42,,,17,49,22,4414.57,
12:21:13 05/16/13,41,,,17,49,15,4414.57,
12:21:23 05/16/13,43,,,17,49,3,4414.57,
12:21:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,49,18,4414.57,
12:21:43 05/16/13,43,,,17,49,14,4414.57,
12:21:53 05/16/13,43,,,17,49,2,4414.57,
12:22:03 05/16/13,42,,,17,49,29,4414.57,
12:22:13 05/16/13,43,,,17,49,21,4414.57,
12:22:23 05/16/13,41,,,17,49,12,4414.57,
12:22:33 05/16/13,40,,,17,49,20,4414.57,
12:22:43 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,31,4414.57,
12:22:53 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:23:03 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,46,4414.57,
12:23:13 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,35,4414.57,
12:23:23 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,31,4414.57,
12:23:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,34,4414.57,
12:23:43 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,37,4414.57,
12:23:53 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,32,4414.57,
12:24:03 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,36,4414.57,
12:24:13 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,2,4414.57,
12:24:23 05/16/13,36,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:24:33 05/16/13,36,,,17,50,2,4414.57,
12:24:43 05/16/13,35,,,17,50,2,4414.57,
12:24:53 05/16/13,36,,,17,50,2,4414.57,
12:25:03 05/16/13,35,,,17,50,3,4414.57,
12:25:13 05/16/13,35,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:25:23 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,5,4414.57,
12:25:33 05/16/13,35,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:25:43 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,5,4414.57,
12:25:53 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:26:03 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:26:13 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:26:23 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,37,4414.57,
12:26:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,34,4414.57,
12:26:43 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:26:53 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:27:03 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:27:13 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:27:23 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:27:33 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:27:43 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:27:53 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:28:03 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:28:13 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:28:23 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:28:33 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,26,4414.57,
12:28:43 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:28:53 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:29:03 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,34,4414.57,
12:29:13 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:29:23 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:29:33 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,28,4414.57,
12:29:43 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:29:53 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:30:03 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:30:13 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:30:23 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,31,4414.57,
12:30:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:30:43 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,29,4414.57,
12:30:53 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,37,4414.57,
12:31:03 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:31:13 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,29,4414.57,
12:31:23 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,37,4414.57,
12:31:33 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:31:43 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,32,4414.57,
12:31:53 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:32:03 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:32:13 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,26,4414.57,
12:32:23 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:32:33 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,29,4414.57,
12:32:43 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:32:53 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:33:03 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:33:13 05/16/13,38,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:33:23 05/16/13,38,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:33:33 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:33:43 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,42,4414.57,
12:33:53 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:34:03 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:34:13 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,29,4414.57,
12:34:23 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:34:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:34:43 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,29,4414.57,
12:34:53 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,37,4414.57,
12:35:03 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:35:13 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,35,4414.57,
12:35:23 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:35:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:35:43 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:35:53 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:36:03 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:36:13 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:36:23 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:36:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:36:43 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:36:53 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,26,4414.57,
12:37:03 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:37:13 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,32,4414.57,
12:37:23 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:37:33 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:37:43 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:37:53 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:38:03 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:38:13 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,2,4414.57,
12:38:23 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,26,4414.57,
12:38:33 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:38:43 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:38:53 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:39:03 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:39:13 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:39:23 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:39:33 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,37,4414.57,
12:39:43 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:39:54 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:40:04 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:40:14 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:40:24 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:40:34 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,19,4414.57,
12:40:44 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,35,4414.57,
12:40:54 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:41:04 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,28,4414.57,
12:41:14 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:41:24 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:41:34 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:41:44 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:41:54 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:42:04 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:42:14 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:42:24 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:42:34 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:42:44 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:42:54 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:43:04 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,26,4414.57,
12:43:14 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,5,4414.57,
12:43:24 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,26,4414.57,
12:43:34 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:43:44 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,3,4414.57,
12:43:54 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,29,4414.57,
12:44:04 05/16/13,46,,,17,50,34,4414.57,
12:44:14 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:44:24 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,0,4414.57,
12:44:34 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:44:44 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:44:54 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:45:04 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:45:14 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,98,4414.57,
12:45:24 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,38,4414.57,
12:45:34 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,35,4414.57,
12:45:44 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:45:54 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:46:04 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:46:14 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:46:24 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:46:34 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,6,4414.57,
12:46:44 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:46:54 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:47:04 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:47:14 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:47:24 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:47:34 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:47:44 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:47:54 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:48:04 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:48:14 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,19,4414.57,
12:48:24 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,55,4414.57,
12:48:34 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:48:44 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:48:54 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:49:04 05/16/13,38,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:49:14 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:49:24 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:49:34 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,31,4414.57,
12:49:44 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:49:54 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:50:04 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:50:14 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,6,4414.57,
12:50:24 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:50:34 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:50:44 05/16/13,36,,,17,50,2,4414.57,
12:50:54 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:51:04 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:51:14 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:51:24 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:51:34 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:51:44 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:51:54 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:52:05 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:52:15 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,11,4414.57,
12:52:25 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
12:52:35 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:52:45 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:52:55 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:53:05 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:53:15 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:53:25 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:53:35 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:53:45 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:53:55 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:54:05 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
12:54:15 05/16/13,36,,,17,50,3,4414.57,
12:54:25 05/16/13,38,,,17,50,0,4414.57,
12:54:35 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:54:45 05/16/13,37,,,17,50,5,4414.57,
12:54:55 05/16/13,36,,,17,50,1,4414.57,
12:55:05 05/16/13,36,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:55:15 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,0,4414.57,
12:55:25 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:55:35 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,25,4414.57,
12:55:45 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:55:55 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:56:05 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,21,4414.57,
12:56:15 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
12:56:25 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:56:35 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:56:45 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,9,4414.57,
12:56:55 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:57:05 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:57:15 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
12:57:25 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:57:35 05/16/13,44,,,17,50,58,4414.57,
12:57:45 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,49,4414.57,
12:57:55 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,5,4414.57,
12:58:05 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,8,4414.57,
12:58:15 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:58:25 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
12:58:35 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,42,4414.57,
12:58:45 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
12:58:55 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:59:05 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,17,4414.57,
12:59:15 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
12:59:25 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,46,4414.57,
12:59:35 05/16/13,45,,,17,50,43,4414.57,
12:59:45 05/16/13,46,,,17,50,31,4414.57,
12:59:55 05/16/13,43,,,17,50,37,4414.57,
13:00:05 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
13:00:15 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
13:00:25 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
13:00:35 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
13:00:45 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,31,4414.57,
13:00:55 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,14,4414.57,
13:01:05 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
13:01:15 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
13:01:25 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,22,4414.57,
13:01:35 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,21,4414.57,
13:01:45 05/16/13,40,,,17,50,18,4414.57,
13:01:55 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,12,4414.57,
13:02:05 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,28,4414.57,
13:02:15 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,20,4414.57,
13:02:25 05/16/13,42,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
13:02:35 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,23,4414.57,
13:02:45 05/16/13,41,,,17,50,26,4414.57,
13:02:55 05/16/13,39,,,17,50,15,4414.57,
13:03:05 05/16/13,30,,,17,50,1,4414.57,
13:03:15 05/16/13,28,,,17,50,0,4414.57,



And... water?

Thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> You didn't answer: are you on water? If yes. Screenshot is useless. I know it can do it.
> 
> No ready screenshot of Prime95? Anyway 2,5h would be enough. But with a spoiler of "CoreTemp log" showing it is not throttling (would be great).


we both are under water.... dont you read


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> You didn't answer: are you on water? If yes. Screenshot is useless. I know it can do it.
> 
> No ready screenshot of Prime95? Anyway 2,5h would be enough. But with a spoiler of "CoreTemp log" showing it is not throttling (would be great).


Yes i'd do it for you but since you are obviously a know it all i wont


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> we both are under water.... dont you read


And we are still talking?

...
...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> And we are still talking?
> 
> ...
> ...


please refrain from such comments take our word or not.. we are not responsible for your ignorance if you have nothing to add that is benificial to this thread you can leave


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Some boards are known for achieving a really high FSB ( see MSI and ASUS Formula, GENE, Maximus etc)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah yeah Zzzz lol make it interestin like 304 jeeze...
> 
> im sure i can do that too but dont need to


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> My pc does that in her sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sure i did over a 300 5ghz not sure if i did it on this one or my old board lol
> 
> when kids go to bed soon, ill give it try with this


Nearly all of my MSI boards have hit over 300 FSB with a little coaxing. The best of which was 376 on a 790FX-GD70 351 and 346 on 2 others, 320 on a K8Neo 4F.
I have yet to hit 300 on any of the other brands of boards I own, not sure what that says, but that's been my experience so far. The ASROCK 990FX extreme 3 board I have fully extends it's virtual middle finger every time I try to go above 233 mhz -








Haven't really tried GD-80 or CHV-Z yet for High fsb, seems like when i start messing with ram and FSB overclocks on these boards, it tries to corrupt my windows install. I may have to load win 7 on an old HDD and use that rather than goof up the OS's I use for every day.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> please refrain from such comments take our word or not.. we are not responsible for your ignorance if you have nothing to add that is benificial to this thread you can leave


LOL. You are doing a """fair""" comparison between air vs water and I should be responsible for ignorance?

Man. I'll demonstrate than my attitude is far better than yours bringing to you all a great news. New *AIDA 64 beta* finally shows correct bandwitdh\cache performance with AMD FX.

Screenshot:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL. You are doing a """fair""" comparison between air vs water and I should be responsible for ignorance?
> 
> Man. I'll demonstrate than my attitude is far better than yours bringing to you all a great news. New *AIDA 64 beta* finally shows correct bandwitdh\cache performance with AMD FX.
> 
> Screenshot:


Where did flanker originally post that?


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Where did flanker originally post that?


XtremeSystems


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL. You are doing a """fair""" comparison between air vs water and I should be responsible for ignorance?
> 
> Man. I'll demonstrate than my attitude is far better than yours bringing to you all a great news. New *AIDA 64 beta* finally shows correct bandwitdh\cache performance with AMD FX.
> 
> Screenshot:


LoL - you really should stop posting... there is no AIDA64 version 2.99 - I'm using the latest beta released today.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> XtremeSystems


]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/701181 same as you clock 4.4ghz fair deal? ofc it isnt as i did firestrike and you didnt









and thats just chaning fsb multi and vcore not optimized


----------



## Rangerjr1

If punisherITA turns out to be another Hurricane28 im going to leave this thread forever...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> LoL - you really should stop posting...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Right ^

comparison short term


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My point still stands, a PSU cant deliver more than it draws from the wall. Please mention this so hurricane doesnt think there are someone else in his category in this thread. AND supports him on his infinite energy theory.


Yes there is the law of entrepy. Some people have no scientific education. Energy can neither be created or destroyed. These people are practicians of metaphysics. Deniers of material reality.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/701181 same as you clock 4.4ghz fair deal? ofc it isnt as i did firestrike and you didnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats just chaning fsb multi and vcore not optimized


It seems quite the same to me.







(4,8% more for you but I am quite sure you have more mhz in CPU\NB?)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nearly all of my MSI boards have hit over 300 FSB with a little coaxing. The best of which was 376 on a 790FX-GD70 351 and 346 on 2 others, 320 on a K8Neo 4F.
> I have yet to hit 300 on any of the other brands of boards I own, not sure what that says, but that's been my experience so far. The ASROCK 990FX extreme 3 board I have fully extends it's virtual middle finger every time I try to go above 233 mhz -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't really tried GD-80 or CHV-Z yet for High fsb, seems like when i start messing with ram and FSB overclocks on these boards, it tries to corrupt my windows install. I may have to load win 7 on an old HDD and use that rather than goof up the OS's I use for every day.


I have had no luck FSB OCing. I am nearly sure it is my HDD.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes there is the law of entrepy. Some people have no scientific education. Energy can neither be created or destroyed. These people are practicians of metaphysics. Deniers of material reality.


It just boggles my mind how someone can think a PSU delivers more than it draws, in other words CREATING energy. Over a 100% effective...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> It seems quite the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (4,8% more for you but I am quite sure you have more mhz in CPU\NB?)


ok then....same clock etc and my cpu/nb is 2402 i think or 20 forget which one but u got more HT than me so i guess thats equal









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6638763 and i still beat you


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL. And so I should change from 890FX (that has everyting has 990FX) just for 100Mhz more?
> 
> Have you ever tested your FX-8350 with Prime95? Because it seems not. I reach max 50°C during all day use. Prime95 is an exception and btw it is still stable!
> 
> You can't have said that lol.


Running Prime95 at 4.5GHz for 7 hours I maxed at 44C.

Edit: These guys do know what there talking about. I'd listen to them instead of being all butt hurt about advice you think wasn't given. They're giving you good FREE advice







A 99X based board is a good deal and should help you get a better OC.

Edit again: I was wrong. I checked my records and my Max was 46c @ 4.5 with Prime95, but that's still a huge difference from 68C.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Running Prime95 at 4.5GHz for 7 hours I maxed at 44C.
> 
> Edit: These guys do know what there talking about. I'd listen to them instead of being all butt hurt about advice you think wasn't given. They're giving you good FREE advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 99X based board is a good deal and should help you get a better OC.


or even 970.. also there is a difference between socket am3 and am3+

Lets say he had a M588v I wouldn't be saying as much as it was a solid board built on AM3+


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> LOL yeah! 5Ghz. I am sure it is Prime95 stable (or are you on water? Then there is no comparison.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do suicide 3DMark11/Vantage like yours!


P95 isn't the final word in stability... I have an X4 955 @4.3Ghz in my spare rig and it's stable in every game or app that it's run... Same with my 8320 it's stable at 4.8Ghz and even 5Ghz (but as I'm on air it gets a little hot at 5Ghz).

Main reason I don't use P95 is cuz it heats up my CPU too much...sure some might say that means I need better cooling but not really since P95 stresses the CPU much more than normal apps/games will.

Geez I ran PovRay a few days ago and my temps shot up to 80c.....

Btw u were right, there is a new AIDA64 memory benchmark coming in June, only change is it's multi-threaded.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> P95 isn't the final word in stability... I have an X4 955 @4.3Ghz in my spare rig and it's stable in every game or app that it's run... Same with my 8320 it's stable at 4.8Ghz and even 5Ghz (but as I'm on air it gets a little hot at 5Ghz).
> 
> Main reason *I don't use* *P95 is cuz it heats up my CPU too much*...sure some might say that means I need better cooling but not really since P95 stresses the CPU much more than normal apps/games will.
> 
> Geez I ran PovRay a few days ago and my temps shot up to 80c.....


Isn't it supposed to do that?









also can you pls add your rig to your sig....helps us see what ya got instead of asking


----------



## The Storm

Speaking of power supplies, I might be picking up a corsair ax1200 for super cheap







I just wish I had rep (which I think is silly) to sell my good working parts on this site. Kind of silly that I can't even give away my free steam games yet, or give good guys on here deals on good working parts. Oh well off my soapbox now.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes there is the law of entrepy. Some people have no scientific education. Energy can neither be created or destroyed. These people are practicians of metaphysics. Deniers of material reality.


Well said sir.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Speaking of power supplies, I might be picking up a corsair ax1200 for super cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I had rep (which I think is silly) to sell my good working parts on this site. Kind of silly that I can't even give away my free steam games yet, or give good guys on here deals on good working parts. Oh well off my soapbox now.


awww since yer a git ill rep ya









lucky sod on the PSU wish i was that lucky......damn.....









Since im kind considerate person....ill even offer for you to send them to me and ill sell em on here for ya


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> awww since yer a git ill rep ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky sod on the PSU wish i was that lucky......damn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since im kind considerate person....ill even offer for you to send them to me and ill sell em on here for ya


Lol thanks mate!! Yeah I think $75 for an Ax1200 with all the cables and box is worth it lol. My HX1000 is plenty but why not have more power Haha.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Isn't it supposed to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also can you pls add your rig to your sig....helps us see what ya got instead of asking


How do I do that?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Lol thanks mate!! Yeah I think $75 for an Ax1200 with all the cables and box is worth it lol. My HX1000 is plenty but why not have more power Haha.


POWER!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> How do I do that?


in your profile...scroll nearly to bottom and click create rig







then i think it gives u option to add to sig


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> in your profile...scroll nearly to bottom and click create rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i think it gives u option to add to sig


You have to edit your sig and tell it to display the rig riggy siggy rig ...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> POWER!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL

weird ths came up actually..... was talking to missus an hour or so ago and i went Captain Cavvvvvvveman and she looked at me weird









Do any of you remember captain caveman?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL
> 
> weird ths came up actually..... was talking to missus an hour or so ago and i went Captain Cavvvvvvveman and she looked at me weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you remember captain caveman?


OH yeah I remember capt. Caveman, starting to speak my age now lol. That's taking us back a few years huh?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> OH yeah I remember capt. Caveman, starting to speak my age now lol. That's taking us back a few years huh?


Aye its a long time ago

my missus is 34 and she never heard of it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL
> 
> weird ths came up actually..... was talking to missus an hour or so ago and i went Captain Cavvvvvvveman and she looked at me weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you remember captain caveman?


OF course now that we are completely off topic 



 and then off topic willl

Wait for it

Wait for it





 No back to topic

"this has a been a brief interlude by awesome cartoons"


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, u are making a character out of me and i tokd you before that it is not apriciated here, go to bed kid.
> 
> Also if u do not understand my posts do not read or quote.
> 
> What i said was that it is rated for 850 watts but it is based on 1100/1000 watts psu.
> 
> If u do not believe me and making a character out of me shows me how inmature you realy are.
> 
> Also this thread and some people with their attitude problems do not belong here.
> 
> I reported this attitude to a senior moderator and soon this thread will be cleaned.
> 
> AGAIN thanks to so peoples attitudes.


lol


----------



## Vencenzo

I think the reason the piledriver is soo controversial is the variety of methods required to achieve high scores in specific benchmarks.
The 990fx motherboards also follow this non standard trend.
Asrock boards have a insane LLC and show much lower volts but commonly lack manual control.
Gigabytes kinda like building a diablo2 char, you first figure out what you want then you tune a ton of small dials until you have your desired build.
Asus saber/crosshair feel about normal to what I'm used too, a mix of LLC manual clocks.

There's really no consistent route to overclocking these.
HTT plays a large role in crossfire/sli, cpu/nb plays a major role in high speed ram and IMC itself is pretty finicky about how much ram it'll handle at high speeds/higher clocks.

Last weekend I built 8350 #7 and it's entirely different each time.

This thread is bound to be a bit conflicting because the methods are soo varied.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Well said sir.


Actually it is matter that can neither be created or destroyed. However energy is just is so bound up in matter that it is really the same for it as well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Well said sir.


Actually it is matter that can neither be created or destroyed. However energy is just is so bound up in matter that it is really the same for it as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I think the reason the piledriver is soo controversial is the variety of methods required to achieve high scores in specific benchmarks.
> The 990fx motherboards also follow this non standard trend.
> Asrock boards have a insane LLC and show much lower clocks but commonly lack manual control.
> Gigabytes kinda like building a diablo2 char, you first figure otu what you want then you tune a ton of small dials until you have your desired build.
> Asus saber/crosshair feel about normal to what I'm used too, a mix of LLC manual clocks.
> 
> There's really no consistent route to overclocking these.
> HTT plays a large role in crossfire/sli, cpu/nb plays a major role in high speed ram and IMC itself is pretty finicky about how much ram it'll handle at high speeds/higher clocks.
> 
> Last weekend I built 8350 #7 and it's entirely different each time.
> 
> This thread is bound to be a bit conflicting because the methods are soo varied.


Conflicting not so much varied yes. however if you take the elements and put them all together and merge them cutting losses where returns to start to diminish you end up having an very strong clocked computer.. I am learning this with the ASUS board.. It does seem normal but I can tune things in and out of it and finda common ground between all that you had listed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OF course now that we are completely off topic
> 
> 
> 
> and then off topic willl
> 
> Wait for it
> 
> Wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No back to topic
> 
> "this has a been a brief interlude by awesome cartoons"


Can't leave this til the king has been posted


----------



## Rangerjr1

Its weird how i am being called immature. I was not the one raging so hard i got a 24 hour ban.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> in your profile...scroll nearly to bottom and click create rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i think it gives u option to add to sig
> 
> 
> 
> You have to edit your sig and tell it to display the rig riggy siggy rig ...
Click to expand...

STOP IT! you're blowing my mind man!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> POWER!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> weird ths came up actually..... was talking to missus an hour or so ago and i went Captain Cavvvvvvveman and she looked at me weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you remember captain caveman?
Click to expand...

i remember captain caveman. he was part of a Hanna Barberra bunch right?


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ok then....same clock etc and my cpu/nb is 2402 i think or 20 forget which one but u got more HT than me so i guess thats equal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6638763 and i still beat you


Yeah. In fact as I said now difference is just 2% (worth for sure 170€ mobo... ).

Thanks for tests btw. Really useful as comparison. What about DDR3?

Try with same bus as me and difference would be even lower .


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Yeah. In fact as I said now difference is just 2% (worth for sure 170€ mobo... ).
> 
> Thanks for tests btw. Really useful as comparison. What about DDR3?
> 
> Try with same bus as me and difference would be even lower .


How about i put my 4.3 on the table against your 4.4??









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639107


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ok then....same clock etc and my cpu/nb is 2402 i think or 20 forget which one but u got more HT than me so i guess thats equal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6638763 and i still beat you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. In fact as I said now difference is just 2% (worth for sure 170€ mobo... ).
> 
> Thanks for tests btw. Really useful as comparison. What about DDR3?
> 
> Try with same bus as me and difference would be even lower .
Click to expand...

Umm, If a small bump in OC is the only reasoning being held for a more expensive board you are missing the point. Feature set is the main point.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Umm, If a small bump in OC is the only reasoning being held for a more expensive board you are missing the point. Feature set is the main point.


He said we all dont know etcetc....you know the usual type of person im talking about lol they dont stay long

Id like to stick my 4.2ghz up with your 4.4ghz and say to you.......beat that!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639157


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> How about i put my 4.3 on the table against your 4.4??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639107


210x21 = 4,4Ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> He said we all dont know etcetc....you know the usual type of person im talking about lol they dont stay long
> 
> Id like to stick my 4.2ghz up with your 4.4ghz and say to you.......beat that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639157


heck what is it stock with turbo to 4.3 but you cant tell the difference


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> 210x21 = 4,4Ghz


i had 4.3 lol but anyhow this is my 4ghz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639204

im not posting anymore but you get them scores on your crappy board









btw i paid £125 for this board, my M599ax evo cost £25 less than what i got my board for


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> heck what is it stock with turbo to 4.3 but you cant tell the difference


turbo???? turbo aint on on mine lol i never use turbo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> turbo???? turbo aint on on mine lol i never use turbo


i bet i can get better performance than you with the same hardware.umm so buy me some 66tis n let do it lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i bet i can get better performance than you with the same hardware.umm so buy me some 66tis n let do it lol


gfx cards dont affect physics........ silly









want me to prove it to you my friend









(heres to hoping ive remembered right







)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> gfx cards dont affect physics........ silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want me to prove it to you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (heres to hoping ive remembered right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


so when ya going to beat my physics lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so when ya going to beat my physics lol


*Cough* *Cough*


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> in your profile...scroll nearly to bottom and click create rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i think it gives u option to add to sig


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You have to edit your sig and tell it to display the rig riggy siggy rig ...


Finally figured it out...lol

Thx.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Finally figured it out...lol
> 
> Thx.


Welcome fella

you got a great overclock for that cooler on the noobinator


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL
> 
> weird ths came up actually..... was talking to missus an hour or so ago and i went Captain Cavvvvvvveman and she looked at me weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you remember captain caveman?


Lol! For sure.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Lol! For sure.


Old Git too?


----------



## d1nky

HELP NEEDED

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395102/problem-that-needs-solving-firestrike-combined-test


----------



## Durquavian

Man you guys are killing me. Everytime I read your posts I gotta try to OC some more. Lol
Anyway finally got FSB OC at 237 stable. YAY. Wanted to have CPU-NB, HT AND NB equal so shot for 2600. Some odd reason there is no NB selection just CPU-NB. FSB was only way to OC NB.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Actually it is matter that can neither be created or destroyed. However energy is just is so bound up in matter that it is really the same for it as well.


Right. From my point of view that was implied in your previous statement. E=MC^2 being implicit. Albeit, this is a bit off topic







Much respect none the less


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Old Git too?


Guilty as charged. Some days I feel younger than others.

Ha! Yeah I remember that.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Do any of your know of a good G34 board? I've been looking around and I'm not having much luck. Most of the ones I've found have limited PCIe support or have questionable reviews. I'm considering a Opteron build. Maybe duel


----------



## FunkyPresident

This is a wee bit beyond my budget. It can house 96 Opterons and 96 Tesla GPUs. Lmao!

http://www.cray.com/Products/Computing/XK7.aspx


----------



## Nick2d

Well after enough reading different threads. I finally got a pretty decent stable OC going on that im happy with. Haven't gotten a memory OC that is stable yet and im still impressed with the guys who can push their FSB and OC through their FSB only

http://valid.canardpc.com/2815365


----------



## Red1776

Fellas, fellas, fellas,
No need to argue about your OC's....they're all lame compared to mine































hehe (sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## Durquavian

Got my FSB at 237 stable. Memory doesn't want to play nice, running at 1590 I think tried 1890 or so and bombed. lol Does seem a lot smoother benches just a tick better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Fellas, fellas, fellas,
> No need to argue about your OC's....they're all lame compared to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe (sorry I couldn't resist)












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I'm running at 4.7, and 1.504v. Anyone experiencing thermal throttling issues in game?
AMD Overdrive says I never top 52C on the cores, but it still drops the multi down to 7x while in game. Why?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Fellas, fellas, fellas,
> No need to argue about your OC's....they're all lame compared to mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe (sorry I couldn't resist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

hehehe meaningless...utterly meaningless I tells ya! I was sick that day!...or something...









on a serious note. I have been up to my bumper in reviews since getting the Holodeck together. I am looking forward to jumping back into the fray with you guys again and getting this thing tuned up. I have not so much as gone beyond the lame restraints of CCC yet or tune my new Dominator Platinum 2133.
Oh the lengths I go for public service ...








Quote:


> I'm running at 4.7, and 1.504v. Anyone experiencing thermal throttling issues in game?
> AMD Overdrive says I never top 52C on the cores, but it still drops the multi down to 7x while in game. Why?


I would bet that if it does it during gaming @ 1.5v that a setting was missed in the BIOS. APM disabled? C&Q?, thermal cutoff set too low? OR your 500w PSU is overloaded, as a matter of fact if you are using the PSU in your sig with a 1.5v OC'd 8350 and a 5870, I guarantee it is. You should have a 650w in there


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I'm running at 4.7, and 1.504v. Anyone experiencing thermal throttling issues in game?
> AMD Overdrive says I never top 52C on the cores, but it still drops the multi down to 7x while in game. Why?


That's not throttling that is cool and quiet. Maybe your game doesn't stress the CPU enough. When I would run 3Dmark Mine would do that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL
> 
> weird ths came up actually..... was talking to missus an hour or so ago and i went Captain Cavvvvvvveman and she looked at me weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you remember captain caveman?


o yea ,.... i am 29 and i remember it. my fave still is thundercats though... and transformers ( original cartoon )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I'm running at 4.7, and 1.504v. Anyone experiencing thermal throttling issues in game?
> AMD Overdrive says I never top 52C on the cores, but it still drops the multi down to 7x while in game. Why?


what are your VRMtemps also the psu is a good thing to look to as well.....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I'm running at 4.7, and 1.504v. Anyone experiencing thermal throttling issues in game?
> AMD Overdrive says I never top 52C on the cores, but it still drops the multi down to 7x while in game. Why?


7 x multiplier is the default for CNQ when it drops below a certain load threshold. When i first got my FX-55 it would bounce back and forth over that threshold while gaming, drove me nutz . Hard to play an FPS game when your frames constantly go from 120 down to 30.
I would disable cnq and turbo features and see what happens. ( it may be only dropping a core or 2 to 7X)
I like to use Coretemp, it shows the frequency and temp for each core in real time


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you get that chart from? I may have to try this?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That's not throttling that is cool and quiet. Maybe your game doesn't stress the CPU enough. When I would run 3Dmark Mine would do that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> o yea ,.... i am 29 and i remember it. my fave still is thundercats though... and transformers ( original cartoon )
> what are your VRMtemps also the psu is a good thing to look to as well.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 7 x multiplier is the default for CNQ when it drops below a certain load threshold. When i first got my FX-55 it would bounce back and forth over that threshold while gaming, drove me nutz . Hard to play an FPS game when your frames constantly go from 120 down to 30.
> I would disable cnq and turbo features and see what happens. ( it may be only dropping a core or 2 to 7X)
> I like to use Coretemp, it shows the frequency and temp for each core in real time


I disabled CnQ just to be sure. It still did it. The games are Far Cry 3 and GTA 4.

I found out it is actually a BIOS setting, I disabled it, then enabled auto shutdown at 70C. (Just in case) And re-enabled CnQ.

Running Cinebench though, I hit 62C exactly on the cores, that's a little high for my tastes, but again, it doesn't top 52C on the cores in even the most intense of games I own, so I'm not too worried about the summer months, but I will keep a keen eye out.

For the record. The VRMs on this board are cooled. But the power supply blows, I'm looking at getting a new one as we speak. Thanks for the insight though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Where did you get that chart from? I may have to try this?


It was from the multithreaded mayhem competition a few months back on OCN, great fun!
Here's the final scores for the contestants running 8 core AMD's
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11
And heres a pic of one of my subs









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b7abb964_6.239wp.PNG


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dunno about anyone else, but I don't see using an OS for all it's worth as making an uneven testing ground. If linux can do it and Windows can't, then 10 points to linux.
> 
> I would VERY much consider using Linux for my video editing/encoding needs if the programs I need were ported.
> 
> DVDfab has unmatched default quality vs size settings out of any program I've seen. While they don't work on Linux now, they have been talking about adding support (and support for OpenCL), so here's hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other is MediaEspresso... I do not see this working on linux any time soon, but the reason for it is AMD APP _encoding_ support. In other words, I can shove 4 videos to be encoded through my GPU at the same time. Less quality, extremely fast.
> 
> No point in changing an OS until Linux has the things I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And no, Handbrake sucks in comparison, not good enough)
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Easy compilation of optimized code is a big advantage in Linux. After a quite a bit of hassle, Windows could be set up to compile libx264 in a optimized manner. I just meant to be scientific about it, a comparison of generically compiled code makes sense. That is what most people will have on either OS. However you are right. Like I said, easy code compilation is a great feature in an OS.
> 
> Speaking of optimized code, I recently compiled an Piledriver optimized version of cinelerra. I've used it for my non-linear editor for years. It has supported multi-threading, networked rendering and HD video as long as I've used it. It out-performed Premiere by leaps on my old MackBook Pro and has been capable of big video much longer. For the last several years it has supported OpenGL accelerated compositing and effects. I'd love to see OpenCL and/or CUDA support, but the does the job amazingly well as is. On this machine I get realtime playback with a bunch of effects and layered video tracks on the timeline. Here's a screenie:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The video is of a deer that hangs out hangs out in my yard.
> 
> For DVD authoring I use dvdauthor and mjpegtools (comannand-line tools). I've used it to make DVDs with animated menus before, by writing an XML file defining the menu structure. In recent years some GUIs have been written to automate the process. I still like the flexibility of defining the menu structure with XML for anything fancy. I've used ffmpeg (Now it's called avconv) for years to encode video. From the command-line, it can produce almost any format and with some various options optimal file sizes. However, I have yet to see a great GUI for it. Most GUIs only begin to expose it's features. I tend to figure out good settings on the command line, then save them in text file for future encoding. I'd be interested in checking out DVDFab since they might release a Linux version. I'd love to have GPU accelerated video encoding. I downloaded the source to a CUDA accelerated h264 encoder from NVIDA, but I haven't tried to compile it yet. If I get it working, I plan on modding it some for my use. I was reading about MediaEspresso a while back. From what what I read it seemed pretty awesome. The truth is even if it was supported on Linux, the chances of me buying an AMD GPU are slim until AMD improves their Linux driver support. I'd love one for the OpenCL power, however. Unfortunately, NVIDIA cards just aren't as good for OpenCL AMD cards right now.
> 
> So yeah, I'd be the same way about it. If an OS doesn't have the software I use, I don't want it. I mean, you could still do the same things your doing now as far as editing an encoding, but it would be a different set of tools and no doubt a bit of a hassle. Just like I use Linux, because it is what I'm used to.
Click to expand...

Linux has it's place for me.

On my Latitude D820.

Cheapo SSD, fresh batteries (9-cell + 6-cell Bay battery), and a nice Linux OS (Zorin for now, usually OpenSUSE) and it's off to the races! Ten hour battery life and faster response time then my Llano rig (3870k) doesn't lie, it's possible to bring back 7 year old laptops from the dead.









EDIT: reading the other _three hundred freaking posts_ you guys decided to put in over the weekend, gimme time.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was from the multithreaded mayhem competition a few months back on OCN, great fun!
> Here's the final scores for the contestants running 8 core AMD's
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11
> And heres a pic of one of my subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b7abb964_6.239wp.PNG


Holy hell, nice scores!! I have never even tried to boot at 5.5 let alone do a task


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Linux has it's place for me.
> 
> On my Latitude D820.
> 
> Cheapo SSD, fresh batteries (9-cell + 6-cell Bay battery), and a nice Linux OS (Zorin for now, usually OpenSUSE) and it's off to the races! Ten hour battery life and faster response time then my Llano rig (3870k) doesn't lie, it's possible to bring back 7 year old laptops from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: reading the other _three hundred freaking posts_ you guys decided to put in over the weekend, gimme time.


Nice







Hardware necromancy!


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I'm running at 4.7, and 1.504v. Anyone experiencing thermal throttling issues in game?
> AMD Overdrive says I never top 52C on the cores, but it still drops the multi down to 7x while in game. Why?


Enable HPC in BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was from the multithreaded mayhem competition a few months back on OCN, great fun!
> Here's the final scores for the contestants running 8 core AMD's
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdFBFeUgyNlJEejVqVU41Y2NUdjRPeHc&chrome=false&gid=11
> And heres a pic of one of my subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b7abb964_6.239wp.PNG


Dat voltage


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I like really need a power supply recommendation...I picked up six of these for hexafire......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen that card? What is this?
> 
> I will help you after
Click to expand...

6950s. 1GB version. Giga cards to be exact.

6k series sink, dual sixes with room for 8+6. FirePros do not use Cage fans or Radeon designs. Sticker is kinda unique.

Bottom card is a (good) photoshop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> really? i dont know what i am saying?
> 
> ask the rest of the guys what they think
> I hope he does, serves as a lesson not listen to people who know a bit more than he obviously does
> 
> 
> 
> LOL?
> 
> Fry VRM? :rotfl: Are you kidding or what? There is nothing frying here. I kept *much higer* voltages almost everywhere with my old Phenom and my rig. is still perfect.
> 
> No man. I won't say buying a 990FX is a good bargain. At all. It isn't.
> 
> Would like to see your "PhysX" 3DMark scores btw!!!
Click to expand...

I think you need to learn what the term "Amperage" means, and how it affects electronics.

Then I want you to look up wattage, and how it's calculated.

Then I want you to look up where PD's wattage stands in relation to Ph II.

Then I want you to read up about the additional power in lines 990FX added, and how they affect voltage and amperage.

_Then_ you get the right to tell the people who have seen these boards fry what you think of their experienced opinions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I think the reason the piledriver is soo controversial is the variety of methods required to achieve high scores in specific benchmarks.
> The 990fx motherboards also follow this non standard trend.
> Asrock boards have a insane LLC and show much lower volts but commonly lack manual control.
> Gigabytes kinda like building a diablo2 char, you first figure out what you want then you tune a ton of small dials until you have your desired build.
> Asus saber/crosshair feel about normal to what I'm used too, a mix of LLC manual clocks.
> 
> There's really no consistent route to overclocking these.
> HTT plays a large role in crossfire/sli, cpu/nb plays a major role in high speed ram and IMC itself is pretty finicky about how much ram it'll handle at high speeds/higher clocks.
> 
> Last weekend I built 8350 #7 and it's entirely different each time.
> 
> This thread is bound to be a bit conflicting because the methods are soo varied.


Eh, we already knew each brand handled differently. But there is, for those of us who've been here long enough, a common line.

The routes may be different, but the results are the same.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Man you guys are killing me. Everytime I read your posts I gotta try to OC some more. Lol
> Anyway finally got FSB OC at 237 stable. YAY. Wanted to have CPU-NB, HT AND NB equal so shot for 2600. Some odd reason there is no NB selection just CPU-NB. FSB was only way to OC NB.


That's cause CPU/NB is the NB everyone is talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Do any of your know of a good G34 board? I've been looking around and I'm not having much luck. Most of the ones I've found have limited PCIe support or have questionable reviews. I'm considering a Opteron build. Maybe duel


Not four months ago there was a Quad-P G34 board and 4 12-core Opterons to go with it in the marketplace, but it's not there anymore.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Linux has it's place for me.
> 
> On my Latitude D820.
> 
> Cheapo SSD, fresh batteries (9-cell + 6-cell Bay battery), and a nice Linux OS (Zorin for now, usually OpenSUSE) and it's off to the races! Ten hour battery life and faster response time then my Llano rig (3870k) doesn't lie, it's possible to bring back 7 year old laptops from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: reading the other _three hundred freaking posts_ you guys decided to put in over the weekend, gimme time.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware necromancy!
Click to expand...

If can even play Half-Life! And RCT2, and can use TS3, IRC, Steam, and Chrome. More than good enough for when I'm away from my main.


----------



## Mega Man

what do you think my my new 1xgpu high score ( just personal best )
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467

(centered not stretched)

gert... beat my physics... i dare you..... i dare you


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I like really need a power supply recommendation...I picked up six of these for hexafire......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen that card? What is this?
> 
> I will help you after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6950s. 1GB version. Giga cards to be exact.
> 
> 6k series sink, dual sixes with room for 8+6. FirePros do not use Cage fans or Radeon designs. Sticker is kinda unique.
> 
> Bottom card is a (good) photoshop.
> 
> Hey thanks CK
Click to expand...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you think my my new 1xgpu high score ( just personal best )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
> 
> (centered not stretched)
> 
> 
> 
> gert... beat my physics... i dare you..... i dare you


Nice graphics score,

i aint sure if ya serious on the pyshics score but i think u got a bit of throttling going on there


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hey folks, wow so many posts since i was last here







, well i'm after a little advise from you clever people.

I am currently using 16gbs of Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz ram, and though ideally id like to upgrade to 32Gbs it is rather out of my current budget. So i was wondering if swapping over to Samsung green ram and overclocking it would net me any gains ?

This is what i'm looking at >>

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA

I am not expecting huge leaps foward or superspeed performance across the board but just a lil boost in the things i like to do. Ive seen how well this ram overclocks and i know the FX8350 accepts faster ram than my current 1600Mhz, but im a bit noob in terms of memory tuning and choice. So if you guys can offer your thoughts or recommendations on this ram id appreciate it









( I do a lot of HD work in Adobe AE CS6 which is quite memory intensive so any performance improvements will help )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Hey folks, wow so many posts since i was last here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , well i'm after a little advise from you clever people.
> 
> I am currently using 16gbs of Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz ram, and though ideally id like to upgrade to 32Gbs it is rather out of my current budget. So i was wondering if swapping over to Samsung green ram and overclocking it would net me any gains ?
> 
> This is what i'm looking at >>
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA
> 
> I am not expecting huge leaps foward or superspeed performance across the board but just a lil boost in the things i like to do. Ive seen how well this ram overclocks and i know the FX8350 accepts faster ram than my current 1600Mhz, but im a bit noob in terms of memory tuning and choice. So if you guys can offer your thoughts or recommendations on this ram id appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I do a lot of HD work in Adobe AE CS6 which is quite memory intensive so any performance improvements will help )


If it was me i would overclock the 1600mhz ram







what would you be using 32gb for?

edit i should learn to read lol

i would still see how the overclocked 1600mhz would perform like


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you think my my new 1xgpu high score ( just personal best )
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
> 
> (centered not stretched)
> 
> gert... beat my physics... i dare you..... i dare you


I think i beat your physics


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think i beat your physics


I think he's pulling my plonker

Hence i don't think he's serious









you're always on here fear u bored? Do you sleep?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think he's pulling my plonker
> 
> Hence i don't think he's serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're always on here fear u bored? Do you sleep?


What is sleep? I work graveyards now and have no life.... but much can be said about you too lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What is sleep? I work graveyards now and have no life.... but much can be said about you too lol


Haha

Didn't you know i live in here?.....i don't work due to illness but thats another story


----------



## Durquavian

*That's cause CPU/NB is the NB everyone is talking about.* I know that just mentioned since there was no selection to change the NB, not CPU-NB, then I would and did have to use FSB to get NB to 2600 to match HT and CPU-NB. Was just pointing that out is all.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think he's pulling my plonker
> 
> Hence i don't think he's serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're always on here fear u bored? Do you sleep?


no i am really not.
that really is my score. and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think i beat your physics


show me >:O in 3dmark 11 !~


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Hey folks, wow so many posts since i was last here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , well i'm after a little advise from you clever people.
> 
> I am currently using 16gbs of Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz ram, and though ideally id like to upgrade to 32Gbs it is rather out of my current budget. So i was wondering if swapping over to Samsung green ram and overclocking it would net me any gains ?
> 
> This is what i'm looking at >>
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA
> 
> I am not expecting huge leaps foward or superspeed performance across the board but just a lil boost in the things i like to do. Ive seen how well this ram overclocks and i know the FX8350 accepts faster ram than my current 1600Mhz, but im a bit noob in terms of memory tuning and choice. So if you guys can offer your thoughts or recommendations on this ram id appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I do a lot of HD work in Adobe AE CS6 which is quite memory intensive so any performance improvements will help )


Before you upgrade, check out these guides I wrote:
http://systemtuner.weebly.com/how-to-tune-an-amd-cpu-for-performance.html
http://systemtuner.weebly.com/ram-overclocking-guide.html

Hopefully that will help you out in your decision


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no i am really not.
> that really is my score. and
> show me >:O in 3dmark 11 !~


this is a 5ghz i did other day....im just currently trying out 5.1.

if im honest you're a little low for 5.2ghz....maybe ya got some throttling going on or something?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/696334
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before you upgrade, check out these guides I wrote:
> http://systemtuner.weebly.com/how-to-tune-an-amd-cpu-for-performance.html
> http://systemtuner.weebly.com/ram-overclocking-guide.html
> 
> Hopefully that will help you out in your decision


Overdrive? *shudders* Real men use bios


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no i am really not.
> that really is my score. and
> show me >:O in 3dmark 11 !~


shown http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6642439 physics right?

here I will link yours too







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467

EDIT: yeah I am at my physical limit on this PSU I have to drop gpu clocks now to hit it.. but hey thats proof..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> shown http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6642439 physics right?
> 
> here I will link yours too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
> 
> EDIT: yeah I am at my physical limit on this PSU I have to drop gpu clocks now to hit it.. but hey thats proof..


I thought u were called Fears but have you spelt your name wrong?

F3er should it be F3ar?

btw i found a new benchmark we all can do









prime_benchmark.zip 1168k .zip file


ill post scores later









edit: My 300 bus for ya, Ill try higher later.



im off scouring the galaxy trying to find strange new worlds and new civilizations and to boldly go where no one(politically correct version) has gone before....


----------



## gertruude

double post


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *That's cause CPU/NB is the NB everyone is talking about.* I know that just mentioned since there was no selection to change the NB, not CPU-NB, then I would and did have to use FSB to get NB to 2600 to match HT and CPU-NB. Was just pointing that out is all.


Ok, I think we have a huge misunderstanding here.

The NorthBridge, as it works on AMD motherboards, does three things.

1) IOMMU support for virtual addressing of PCI-e devices, allowing PCI-e Passthrough. (all 900-series chipsets, and 890FX chipset)
2) Connect to HyperTransport.
3) Connect to the PCI-e devices/lanes/Southbridge.

That's it. It's a massive and insanely fast version of a Networking Switch. You can not change the speed of the NorthBridge itself using FSB, it is not on the CPU, and is not bound to the clock rates of the chip. The only speeds you can modify on it are PCI-e speed, and HT link speed.

CPU-NB on the other hand is the bridge that connects HyperTransport (Goes to NorthBridge), the IMC (goes to RAM), and Cache (Goes to lower cache/CPU) All of these components are on the chip itself, and thus all of these components _are_ affected by the FSB.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I think we have a huge misunderstanding here.
> 
> The NorthBridge, as it works on AMD motherboards, does three things.
> 
> 1) IOMMU support for virtual addressing of PCI-e devices, allowing PCI-e Passthrough. (all 900-series chipsets, and 890FX chipset)
> 2) Connect to HyperTransport.
> 3) Connect to the PCI-e devices/lanes/Southbridge.
> 
> That's it. It's a massive and insanely fast version of a Networking Switch. You can not change the speed of the NorthBridge itself using FSB, it is not on the CPU, and is not bound to the clock rates of the chip. The only speeds you can modify on it are PCI-e speed, and HT link speed.
> 
> CPU-NB on the other hand is the bridge that connects HyperTransport (Goes to NorthBridge), the IMC (goes to RAM), and Cache (Goes to lower cache/CPU) All of these components are on the chip itself, and thus all of these components _are_ affected by the FSB.


lol. You're right miscommunication. I know the differences. Just that on this board there is no NB speed setting/adjustment. FSB was the only way. I wanted all 3 at 2600 for now to see how it ran. Anyway np from my side and thanks for the info.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I'm running at 4.7, and 1.504v. Anyone experiencing thermal throttling issues in game?
> AMD Overdrive says I never top 52C on the cores, but it still drops the multi down to 7x while in game. Why?


Have you sorted out those throttling issues? I'm curious if it's not due to VRM throttling. I know you said you have them cooled, but 4.7Ghz on an FX 8XXX @ 1.5v seems like a lot of strain for the 4+1 Power Phase.

I would recommend seeing if throttles when running Prime, IBT or OCCT but I'd hate to see your board blow.


----------



## Pill Monster




----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I think we have a huge misunderstanding here.
> 
> The NorthBridge, as it works on AMD motherboards, does three things.
> 
> 1) IOMMU support for virtual addressing of PCI-e devices, allowing PCI-e Passthrough. (all 900-series chipsets, and 890FX chipset)
> 2) Connect to HyperTransport.
> 3) Connect to the PCI-e devices/lanes/Southbridge.
> 
> That's it. It's a massive and insanely fast version of a Networking Switch. You can not change the speed of the NorthBridge itself using FSB, it is not on the CPU, and is not bound to the clock rates of the chip. The only speeds you can modify on it are PCI-e speed, and HT link speed.
> 
> CPU-NB on the other hand is the bridge that connects HyperTransport (Goes to NorthBridge), the IMC (goes to RAM), and Cache (Goes to lower cache/CPU) All of these components are on the chip itself, and thus all of these components _are_ affected by the FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. You're right miscommunication. I know the differences. Just that on this board there is no NB speed setting/adjustment. FSB was the only way. *I wanted all 3 at 2600* for now to see how it ran. Anyway np from my side and thanks for the info.
Click to expand...

...

Ok, lets try this again.

_There is no setting for Motherboard Northbridge speed_. On any AMD motherboard since HyperTransport took over. Period. There is no 3rd thing, and no program returns values for that non-existent 3rd setting. FSB settings do not affect anything at all on the motherboard itself.

You are literally trying to Overclock something that _does not exist_.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> 
> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> _There is no setting for Motherboard Northbridge speed_. On any AMD motherboard since HyperTransport took over. Period. There is no 3rd thing, and no program returns values for that non-existent 3rd setting. FSB settings do not affect anything at all on the motherboard itself.
> 
> You are literally trying to Overclock something that _does not exist_.


Welcome back Fella

Not been the same without your dulcet tones


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I thought u were called Fears but have you spelt your name wrong?
> 
> F3er should it be F3ar?
> 
> btw i found a new benchmark we all can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime_benchmark.zip 1168k .zip file
> 
> 
> ill post scores later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: My 300 bus for ya, Ill try higher later.
> 
> 
> 
> im off scouring the galaxy trying to find strange new worlds and new civilizations and to boldly go where no one(politically correct version) has gone before....


Intentionally spelt wrong its a tag name in progress I figured I need a bit more leet


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Intentionally spelt wrong its a tag name in progress I figured I need a bit more leet


You mean a bit like my core voltages











Spoiler: Warning Leetness Resides Within


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You mean a bit like my core voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning Leetness Resides Within


so i scored 1000 pts less than you at the same clock.. I figured that I would be able to add to the score so I shutdown all windows processes including explorer and still didn't change anything on my score I am a bit confused.

HMM ran it with chrome open got 19k higher hmmmm I am in the #20 spot


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so i scored 1000 pts less than you at the same clock.. I figured that I would be able to add to the score so I shutdown all windows processes including explorer and still didn't change anything on my score I am a bit confused.


Im a confused too, what did u get 1k points less than me.....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im a confused too, what did u get 1k points less than me.....


That bench you linked


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That bench you linked


Oh that......i was going to try that again tonight and see what affects it, thanks for reminding me my head isnt plugged in yet









Edit......some said last week that i dont know what im doing but i always kick ass in the scores(well mostly all)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Oh that......i was going to try that again tonight and see what affects it, thanks for reminding me my head isnt plugged in yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit......some said last week that i dont know what im doing but i always kick ass in the scores(well mostly all)


then I come along and step all overthem







joking of course.. that is true you do pretty well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> then I come along and step all overthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking of course.. that is true you do pretty well


Ha aye u got the physics for now









I only started overclocking when i came on this thread so what ive done here is pretty ok for a 40 year old









then i learned a few things to get my foot in door, i forget now how it all started with me in this thread









and ive earned $14 in my first comp


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ha aye u got the physics for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only started overclocking when i came on this thread so what ive done here is pretty ok for a 40 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i learned a few things to get my foot in door, i forget now how it all started with me in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ive earned $14 in my first comp


I hadn't done anything more extreme till this thread either,, BTW that benchmark is tight fast ram dependent I am going to try a ram disk to see if it alters the score.. bet it will

SHould I mention I am only 24 haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hadn't done anything more extreme till this thread either,, BTW that benchmark is tight fast ram dependent I am going to try a ram disk to see if it alters the score.. bet it will
> 
> SHould I mention I am only 24 haha


So young? I never knew lol So ya only just out of Diapers (haha You see what i did there?)









Now you watch Computer restore will try to say he's a she







(then we will say, we already knew)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So young? I never knew lol So ya only just out of Diapers (haha You see what i did there?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you watch *Computer restore will try to say he's a she*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (then we will say, we already knew)


What!?!?! you thought I was a guy? - Chicks can Overclock too. Here's a picture too so you can drool all over me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





LMAO - Nahhh I'm a dude


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What!?!?! you thought I was a guy? - Chicks can Overclock too. Here's a picture too so you can drool all over me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO - Nahhh I'm a dude


You crack me up dude thanks









When i win lottery and get over my fear of flying i might just come over there n have a beer with ya all


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

So I ran a ramDisk and found that it did help with points a little bit. I upped my ram frequency and that gave me about 300 points and then tried it at a high clock and got another couple hundred points. So short story is that for Prime benchmark It is frequency of ram + clock speed of cpu = score


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So I ran a ramDisk and found that it did help with points a little bit. I upped my ram frequency and that gave me about 300 points and then tried it at a high clock and got another couple hundred points. So short story is that for Prime benchmark It is frequency of ram + clock speed of cpu = score


I seem to be having trouble hitting my own score







im close though lol

Only God knows what i did cus i don't


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You crack me up dude thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i win lottery and get over my fear of flying i might just come over there n have a beer with ya all


That would be awesome. I'll supply the Canadian and you bring some L2N and a few rigs to blow up. I'll warn you, I've been legal to drink for 9 years but I'm still a lightweight. Best thing about L2N and drinking though, is cold beer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So I ran a ramDisk and found that it did help with points a little bit. I upped my ram frequency and that gave me about 300 points and then tried it at a high clock and got another couple hundred points. So short story is that for Prime benchmark It is frequency of ram + clock speed of cpu = score


Even more so than tight timings? 1333Mhz 4-5-5-10 1T Make it happen.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I seem to be having trouble hitting my own score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im close though lol
> 
> Only God knows what i did cus i don't


There also is no difference between 2400 cpu/nb and 2600 but my ram is at 2133ish so that doesn't surprise me that much

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That would be awesome. I'll supply the Canadian and you bring some L2N and a few rigs to blow up. I'll warn you, I've been legal to drink for 9 years but I'm still a lightweight. Best thing about L2N and drinking though, is cold beer.


If he wins the lotto he better pay for a ticket for me too lol...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That would be awesome. I'll supply the Canadian and you bring some L2N and a few rigs to blow up. I'll warn you, I've been legal to drink for 9 years but I'm still a lightweight. Best thing about L2N and drinking though, is cold beer.


20 years ago i was drinking like a fish, no kids & young free and single..............Ah the memories









Im teetotal these days not by my choice i might add


----------



## dG.Cyanide

I kinda need help.







I've been trying to hit the 5GHz mark but I just can't seem to reach it, I've tried multiple combinations and the closest I got was 4960MHz and even then it was unstable.
I'm also having troubles with my ram, I'm unable to get it to run at it's stock speed of 1600MHz, it keeps resetting itself back to 1333MHz because of a HT Link issue.
Heres just the main specs.
CPU - AMD FX-8350 4.2GHz
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD5 (Bios ver F10b)
GPU - Sapphire 7870 2Gb GHz Edition
Ram - G.Skill F3-12800CL10-8GBXL 2x8Gb 1333MHz
PSU - Seasonic M12II 520W
Cooler - XSPC 750 RS240 watercooling kit.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dG.Cyanide*
> 
> I kinda need help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to hit the 5GHz mark but I just can't seem to reach it, I've tried multiple combinations and the closest I got was 4960MHz and even then it was unstable.
> I'm also having troubles with my ram, I'm unable to get it to run at it's stock speed of 1600MHz, it keeps resetting itself back to 1333MHz because of a HT Link issue.
> Heres just the main specs.
> CPU - AMD FX-8350 4.2GHz
> Motherboard - Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD5 (Bios ver F10b)
> GPU - Sapphire 7870 2Gb GHz Edition
> Ram - G.Skill F3-12800CL10-8GBXL 2x8Gb 1333MHz
> PSU - Seasonic M12II 520W
> Cooler - XSPC 750 RS240 watercooling kit.


Im going to say ram or power issue what voltages do you have set and what are all of the llc if using any the more details the better the answers we can give


----------



## dG.Cyanide

How do I find out the load line calibration? The voltage of the core is at 1.4V and the ram is 1.5V per module.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dG.Cyanide*
> 
> How do I find out the load line calibration? The voltage of the core is at 1.4V and the ram is 1.5V per module.


not sure on giga boards for llc what voltage are you trying to use when going to 5ghz also what is the cpu/nb voltage at that clock amand lastly what is vdda/pll voltage when going to that speed?


----------



## dG.Cyanide

Could you possibly add me on skype or msn so I can talk to you personally please? Will be much easier.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 6950s. 1GB version. Giga cards to be exact.
> 
> 6k series sink, dual sixes with room for 8+6. FirePros do not use Cage fans or Radeon designs. Sticker is kinda unique.
> 
> Bottom card is a (good) photoshop.
> I think you need to learn what the term "Amperage" means, and how it affects electronics.
> 
> Then I want you to look up wattage, and how it's calculated.
> 
> Then I want you to look up where PD's wattage stands in relation to Ph II.
> 
> Then I want you to read up about the additional power in lines 990FX added, and how they affect voltage and amperage.
> 
> _Then_ you get the right to tell the people who have seen these boards fry what you think of their experienced opinions.
> Eh, we already knew each brand handled differently. But there is, for those of us who've been here long enough, a common line.
> 
> The routes may be different, but the results are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cause CPU/NB is the NB everyone is talking about.
> Not four months ago there was a Quad-P G34 board and 4 12-core Opterons to go with it in the marketplace, but it's not there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If can even play Half-Life! And RCT2, and can use TS3, IRC, Steam, and Chrome. More than good enough for when I'm away from my main.


Believe it or not, I had never played Half-Life until I bought it on Steam a few weeks back. I guess I'm 15 years late to that party







Valve did a great thing bringing steam to Linux IMO.

Thanks. I'll keep looking around. I know someone must make a good workstation board. If I can find a good one, I may build an Opteron system before the FX Piledriver comes out. I could really use the extra power for a machine vision project I'm working on and for 3D rendering. I did a Blender benchmark awhile back for the cycles rendering engine (CPU and GPU) and the one Opturon machine I saw destroyed the other CPU times! It made the i7s look like P3s. Lol! JK. Not that bad, but still very impressive. It was two twelve cores.


----------



## dG.Cyanide

Try an EVGA SR-2 or SR-X board with dual xeons.







Bit pricey though... but the max ram is amazing. I use mine as a workstation and gaming computer haha, I need to build myself a dedicated workstation PC.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dG.Cyanide*
> 
> Try an EVGA SR-2 or SR-X board with dual xeons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit pricey though... but the max ram is amazing. I use mine as a workstation and gaming computer haha, I need to build myself a dedicated workstation PC.


Yeah I saw that and was inspired. That is a truly awesome board, but I'm pretty loyal. I'll build an Opteron if at all possible. I wish EVGA would build an AMD one, but I think they have a thing going with Intel. You must love that thing. lol


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I only started overclocking when i came on this thread so what ive done here is pretty ok for a 40 year old


Man you are an old git.







I feel a little younger now at 36









Also, I vote that you bring the beer. No offense to Canadian beer, but like I said before, you Brits now what your doing









By the way, I found myself shopping for water blocks, pumps and radiators last night. I can tell it's just matter of time and I blame all of you!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dG.Cyanide*
> 
> Could you possibly add me on skype or msn so I can talk to you personally please? Will be much easier.


if you post here there are a lot of experienced guys that can help


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> 
> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> _There is no setting for Motherboard Northbridge speed_. On any AMD motherboard since HyperTransport took over. Period. There is no 3rd thing, and no program returns values for that non-existent 3rd setting. FSB settings do not affect anything at all on the motherboard itself.
> 
> You are literally trying to Overclock something that _does not exist_.


Ok. That makes more sense and explains a lot. HWiNFO64 shows NB at 2200 and never changes. But then that means the NB in another monitor was actually CPU-NB. It only changed with FSB. And that means the multi selection in the bios for CPU-NB doesn't FN work. I swear What is MSI doing with their Bios'. Why have a selection for CPU-NB if it doesn't work.


----------



## dG.Cyanide

Alright, so what did you need to know f3ers?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*


Find the impossible value?
Kinda like where's Waldo for overclockers.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You crack me up dude thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i win lottery and get over my fear of flying i might just come over there n have a beer with ya all


Got to come here in New York we have some great micro breweries here. Love to share a couple with you and a few others here. That should take care of my annual vacation budget.


----------



## dG.Cyanide

That whole thing doesn't look right. :s Wow 1.1v


----------



## vabeachboy0

Hello everyone another FX-8350 owner to join the club.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Hello everyone another FX-8350 owner to join the club.


For your own good, you should try the other Vishera owners club.


----------



## Vencenzo

Maybe AMD will run out of 8350's and have to start steamroller production, cause that's totally how it works.
Welcome new ppl!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> For your own good, you should try the other Vishera owners club.


What other club???


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What other club???


Yep.. There is another Vishera owners club.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep.. There is another Vishera owners club.


You mean this one? AMD FX (Bulldozer / PILEDRIVER!) Owners Club!

Our's is the largest amd thread







hip hip?

Besides they don't have a crackpot comedian in their thread


----------



## Durquavian

I kinda like this motley group we got here. Gets entertaining.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep.. There is another Vishera owners club.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this one? AMD FX (Bulldozer / PILEDRIVER!) Owners Club!
> 
> Our's is the largest amd thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hip hip?
> 
> Besides they don't have a crackpot comedian in their thread
Click to expand...

Whats that suppose to mean you hockey puck!?

(you're old enough to get that reference)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep.. There is another Vishera owners club.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this one? AMD FX (Bulldozer / PILEDRIVER!) Owners Club!
> 
> Our's is the largest amd thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hip hip?
> 
> Besides they don't have a crackpot comedian in their thread
Click to expand...

Whats that suppose to mean you hockey puck!?

(you're old enough to get that reference)







:wave2:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Whats that suppose to mean you hockey puck!?
> 
> (you're old enough to get that reference)


If thats aimed at me.......

Nope i don't have a clue what ya on about


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Whats that suppose to mean you hockey puck!?
> 
> (you're old enough to get that reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If thats aimed at me.......
> 
> Nope i don't have a clue what ya on about
Click to expand...

You guys didn't get Don Rickles over the pond?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You guys didn't get Don Rickles over the pond?


I think that would be like me saying did you get tommy cooper over yours









most probably not









No i never heard of him lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You guys didn't get Don Rickles over the pond?


I got no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You guys didn't get Don Rickles over the pond?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be like me saying did you get tommy cooper over yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most probably not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i never heard of him lol
Click to expand...

I watch a lot British comedy, so it's probably me just engaging in a bit of solipsism


----------



## vabeachboy0

http://valid.canardpc.com/2816329 This is my current settings. Any suggestions to get a little more out of it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I watch a lot British comedy, so it's probably me just engaging in a bit of solipsism


look who swallowed a dictionary









British comedy is the best in the world


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I watch a lot British comedy, so it's probably me just engaging in a bit of solipsism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look who swallowed a dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British comedy is the best in the world
Click to expand...

hehe Thats why I watch it. I even have the complete set of Rodge and Podge ( Irish version of an X rated muppets) lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2816329 This is my current settings. Any suggestions to get a little more out of it?


That vcore is a bit low







is it just a validation or do you run that voltage 24/7?


----------



## vabeachboy0

I run that 24/7. I have LLC set at Ultra high then voltage goes up to 1.49 under load.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe Thats why I watch it. I even have the complete set of Rodge and Podge ( Irish version of an X rated muppets) lol


Have you heard or seen Mrs Browns Boys, if you havent you should search out a few episodes, brilliant series









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I run that 24/7. I have LLC set at Ultra high then voltage goes up to 1.49 under load.


Sweet







ya got a pretty good voltage there


----------



## vabeachboy0

I'm thinking i got lucky on the chip i can undervolt it to1.29 at stock settings.


----------



## MrPerforations

yep, you can get 4ghz with 1.29v.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I'm thinking i got lucky on the chip i can undervolt it to1.29 at stock settings.


Im guessing you got a good voltage high temp cpu, unless ya got a golden chip









What temps are you getting full load

i see ya wanted help to get to 5 what settings ya got now?


----------



## Kittencake

k i reset my bios default setting yet now i have my votage to my cpu fluctuating and i can't remeber what to change so stop it


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> k i reset my bios default setting yet now i have my votage to my cpu fluctuating and i can't remeber what to change so stop it


LLC (Load Line Calibration)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dG.Cyanide*
> 
> How do I find out the load line calibration? The voltage of the core is at 1.4V and the ram is 1.5V per module.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure on giga boards for llc what voltage are you trying to use when going to 5ghz also what is the cpu/nb voltage at that clock amand lastly what is vdda/pll voltage when going to that speed?
Click to expand...

"High" is usually best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> 
> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> _There is no setting for Motherboard Northbridge speed_. On any AMD motherboard since HyperTransport took over. Period. There is no 3rd thing, and no program returns values for that non-existent 3rd setting. FSB settings do not affect anything at all on the motherboard itself.
> 
> You are literally trying to Overclock something that _does not exist_.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. That makes more sense and explains a lot. HWiNFO64 shows NB at 2200 and never changes. But then that means the NB in another monitor was actually CPU-NB. It only changed with FSB. And that means the multi selection in the bios for CPU-NB doesn't FN work. I swear What is MSI doing with their Bios'. Why have a selection for CPU-NB if it doesn't work.
Click to expand...

One version of the Giga bios literally disabled my ability to FSB OC at all much the same way. I'd turn it to anything I wanted, but the system would ignore it and call it 200 anyway.

It's a good thing Giga boards have no issues with high multis, because this would seriously annoy me if I wasn't able to run up to x26 no problem...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I'm thinking i got lucky on the chip i can undervolt it to1.29 at stock settings.


You did indeed.

If you need some more kick, could always upgrade from those 5770s.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> k i reset my bios default setting yet now i have my votage to my cpu fluctuating and i can't remeber what to change so stop it


C'n'Q, C1e, C6, APM.

Disable them.


----------



## Kittencake

[
C'n'Q, C1e, C6, APM.

Disable them.[/quote]

thank you whats c6 and apm ? still can't get this beast past 4.3 i seriously hate this board lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> C'n'Q, C1e, C6, APM.
> 
> Disable them.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you whats c6 and apm ? still can't get this beast past 4.3 i seriously hate this board lol
Click to expand...

C'n'Q drops your CPU voltage and multi to conserve power when idle.

C1e and C6 are power saving settings.

APM is auto-throttle at 60C Socket... which wouldn't be a problem, but the number you care about is 62C Package, which usually equals 70C or more on the Socket temp.


----------



## Kittencake

well they're disabled now .. >.< *commits motherboard abuse*


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> k i reset my bios default setting yet now i have my votage to my cpu fluctuating and i can't remeber what to change so stop it


C'n'Q, C1e, C6, APM.

Disable them.[/quote]

Those that Kyad listed will prevent throttling, and LLC will prevent voltage fluctuation (ripple)
You will want to try the different LLC settings as they all have a distinct characteristic about them. Normal for example will usually allow a slight drop and then hold the line while 'Ultra' and Extrem' or 75% and 100% (ASUS) will raise voltage above what is set when load is applied.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is a 5ghz i did other day....im just currently trying out 5.1.
> 
> if im honest you're a little low for 5.2ghz....maybe ya got some throttling going on or something?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/696334
> Overdrive? *shudders* Real men use bios


no i only oc with bios. and you showed me 3dmark. mine is 3dmark11. you get higher in 3dmark then you do in 3dmark11. i wanna see your 3dmark11 score!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> shown http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6642439 physics right?
> 
> here I will link yours too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
> 
> EDIT: yeah I am at my physical limit on this PSU I have to drop gpu clocks now to hit it.. but hey thats proof..


thanks ~! your my next man to beat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome back Fella
> 
> Not been the same without your dulcet tones


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Hello everyone another FX-8350 owner to join the club.


welcome


----------



## Kittencake

I still haven't gotten welcomed







though i've been to busy pestering everyone trying to set this 8350 up to where i want it


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i've been to busy pestering everyone trying to set this 8350 up to where i want it


A hearty and heartwarming welcome Kitten to the insanity that is the *[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club*









Where we say " hope for 5GHz , but prepare for 4.6"
...actually nobody says that but I thought it sounded good.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A hearty and heartwarming welcome Kitten to the insanity that is the *[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club*


why thank you *bow* when i fist started posting in here I felt like kaylee from firefly wearing a fancy pink fluffy dress and taken to a fancy smancy party


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A hearty and heartwarming welcome Kitten to the insanity that is the *[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why thank you *bow* when i fist started posting in here I felt like kaylee from firefly wearing a fancy pink fluffy dress and taken to a fancy smancy party
Click to expand...

Hey me too...although I don't like to talk about it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i've been to busy pestering everyone trying to set this 8350 up to where i want it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> why thank you *bow* when i fist started posting in here I felt like kaylee from firefly wearing a fancy pink fluffy dress and taken to a fancy smancy party


totally not true _i did welcome you_ but i think the post was deleted because i responded to a post that was deleted due to its content.


----------



## Red1776

I have seen a lot of Linux talk in here as of late. Although I would not know Linux from a hole in the ground I saw this and thought it might be of interest to you linux guys:

http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Mageia-3-new-flavour-Linux-try


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i've been to busy pestering everyone trying to set this 8350 up to where i want it


Welcome to the group







This thread gets interesting and entertaining at times lol. Don't let the upgrade get ya like it did most of us haha...friendly competition I suppose.


----------



## The Storm

Looks like I am going to have to install Win 7 on a spare HDD and do some benching...you guys and your physics scores....geesh....


----------



## 033Y5

sorry if already posted but anyone seen this
http://amdfx.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2104096


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cinebench 11.5 Score - Multi-core Test

Intel

4C/8T - Intel i7 3770k : 7.52
6C/12T - Intel i7 3970x : 10.84

AMD

4M/8T - AMD FX 8350 : 6.93
4M/8T - AMD FX 9450 : 7.55
4M/8T - AMD FX 9650 : 9.15

AMD Steamroller FX 9650 - 4.5 Ghz / 4.8 Ghz Turbo Benchmarks!

Due to the 20% difference in single core performance when compared to Haswell, the FX 9650 will perform on par with a 2nd gen intel i7 2600k in gaming, still falling behind the 4770k by a hair when paired with two high end graphics card solutions. For games, like Crysis 3, that take advantage of more than 4 cores, the FX 9650 will perform on par with its intel counter parts. The 32 % performance increase comes with a 20% increase in IPC (vs Piledriver) and around a 10% Clock boost.

The only downside with these chips is the overclockability. AMD generally pushes their stock clocks high enough to not leave any room for overclocking. Although AMD has put alot of effort into making these chips less power hungry, they only succeeded in allowing for higher clocks and typically higher overclock under the given TDP. The total power consumption is only 5-8% less than its FX 8350 counterpart. Unlike with the 4770k, which can handle a hefty +43% overclock from 3.5 Ghz to 5.0 Ghz , the AMD FX 9950 will only handle a 20% overclock from 4.5 Ghz to 5.4 Ghz.

The FX 9950 will lie somewhere between the 4770k and the 4960x in performance, and the price will reflect that. To directly compete with the 4770k, AMD will release a cheaper variant clocked at 3.8 Ghz.

My Price estimate for this chip is $449, with the lower model sporting a 3.8 Ghz / 4.2 Ghz Turbo Clock for $249. The FX 9650 will compete directly with the i7 4930k, while the FX 9450 will compete with the i7 4770k.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> sorry if already posted but anyone seen this
> http://amdfx.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2104096
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 Score - Multi-core Test
> 
> Intel
> 
> 4C/8T - Intel i7 3770k : 7.52
> 6C/12T - Intel i7 3970x : 10.84
> 
> AMD
> 
> 4M/8T - AMD FX 8350 : 6.93
> 4M/8T - AMD FX 9450 : 7.55
> 4M/8T - AMD FX 9650 : 9.15
> 
> AMD Steamroller FX 9650 - 4.5 Ghz / 4.8 Ghz Turbo Benchmarks!
> 
> Due to the 20% difference in single core performance when compared to Haswell, the FX 9650 will perform on par with a 2nd gen intel i7 2600k in gaming, still falling behind the 4770k by a hair when paired with two high end graphics card solutions. For games, like Crysis 3, that take advantage of more than 4 cores, the FX 9650 will perform on par with its intel counter parts. The 32 % performance increase comes with a 20% increase in IPC (vs Piledriver) and around a 10% Clock boost.
> 
> The only downside with these chips is the overclockability. AMD generally pushes their stock clocks high enough to not leave any room for overclocking. Although AMD has put alot of effort into making these chips less power hungry, they only succeeded in allowing for higher clocks and typically higher overclock under the given TDP. The total power consumption is only 5-8% less than its FX 8350 counterpart. Unlike with the 4770k, which can handle a hefty +43% overclock from 3.5 Ghz to 5.0 Ghz , the AMD FX 9950 will only handle a 20% overclock from 4.5 Ghz to 5.4 Ghz.
> 
> The FX 9950 will lie somewhere between the 4770k and the 4960x in performance, and the price will reflect that. To directly compete with the 4770k, AMD will release a cheaper variant clocked at 3.8 Ghz.
> 
> My Price estimate for this chip is $449, with the lower model sporting a 3.8 Ghz / 4.2 Ghz Turbo Clock for $249. The FX 9650 will compete directly with the i7 4930k, while the FX 9450 will compete with the i7 4770k.


I'd be real careful of any site that uses Cinebench to compare Intel chips with AMD. Cinebench is Intel optimized and has never run well on AMD. Now the comparison within AMD will help get an idea how much new chips compare to the old ones.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> C'n'Q drops your CPU voltage and multi to conserve power when idle.
> 
> C1e and C6 are power saving settings.
> 
> APM is auto-throttle at 60C Socket... which wouldn't be a problem, but the number you care about is 62C Package, which usually equals 70C or more on the Socket temp.


My cpu package and socket temps usually run within 2C like 95% of the time when benching and heavy stress. Only time I get the huge diff is under nominal loads but even then package is inaccurate at those low temps.


----------



## 033Y5

apparently "This is taken directly from AMD!"


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> apparently "This is taken directly from AMD!"


No that is a blog. Besides they use the word assuming a lot, meaning they don't know for fact so not AMD. No company in their right mind would use information based on biased material against them to prove their worth.

Edit: That brings up a point I thought I should make. Granted as an AMDer I have felt we get the short end of the stick in most benches since they tend to favor Intel. But then I thought, well Intel does have a greater share of the market, for now, so it is only reasonable that most programs were designed with their product either in mind or just that it was the setup with which the program was born.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'll be a member of this club by the end of the week I hope... CHF-Z and an 8350 are on the way (along with some double sided tape for some extra cooling along the FRM and back of socket areas. I'm going to hope for 4.875 ghz... . We'll see what my little PA120.2 can do!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'll be a member of this club by the end of the week I hope... CHF-Z and an 8350 are on the way (along with some double sided tape for some extra cooling along the FRM and back of socket areas. I'm going to hope for 4.875 ghz... . We'll see what my little PA120.2 can do!


gratz


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My cpu package and socket temps usually run within 2C like 95% of the time when benching and heavy stress. Only time I get the huge diff is under nominal loads but even then package is inaccurate at those low temps.


What program do you use to measure socket temps?
I'm using Overdrive for just about everything save for the actual overclocking itself. (using the BIOS for that)

Also, would you fellas recommend memory + NB overclocking for gaming performance? Between 4.0 and 4.6, I see no difference in any of my games, 5870 is the limiting reagent LOL. I'm just thinking about loading times.

Also in games like GTA 4 or Far Cry 3, the environment is huge, and is loaded in real time. I'm just thinking that it might be a good idea to actually run my memory at 2133 and back off the CPU, just so I never have any lag while driving fast. (although that is very rare)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> What program do you use to measure socket temps?
> I'm using Overdrive for just about everything save for the actual overclocking itself. (using the BIOS for that)
> 
> Also, would you fellas recommend memory + NB overclocking for gaming performance? Between 4.0 and 4.6, I see no difference in any of my games, 5870 is the limiting reagent LOL. I'm just thinking about loading times.
> 
> Also in games like GTA 4 or Far Cry 3, the environment is huge, and is loaded in real time. I'm just thinking that it might be a good idea to actually run my memory at 2133 and back off the CPU, just so I never have any lag while driving fast. (although that is very rare)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> 
> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> _There is no setting for Motherboard Northbridge speed_. On any AMD motherboard since HyperTransport took over. Period. There is no 3rd thing, and no program returns values for that non-existent 3rd setting. FSB settings do not affect anything at all on the motherboard itself.
> 
> You are literally trying to Overclock something that _does not exist_.


Quoted for truth









HT link is good for sli/xfire setups

I dont know what settings ya got your ht link and cpu/nb at









Dont use overdrive real men use Bios lol i told you this days ago







plus it will be better using bios







i guess its personal preference









also for temp n volts hwinfo64 is probably the best and i only trust that









Lastly, if you want to increase your permance buy a better board and better cooling and overclock that sucker some more


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> apparently "This is taken directly from AMD!"


Quote:


> AMD Steamroller FX 9650 - 4.5 Ghz / 4.8 Ghz Turbo Benchmarks!
> *AMD FX 9950* will only handle a 20% overclock from 4.5 Ghz to 5.4 Ghz.
> 
> My Price estimate for this chip is $449, with the lower
> model sporting a 3.8 Ghz / 4.2 Ghz Turbo Clock for $249


It's kind of all over the place and those prices are crazy.

I hope what we see from Steamroller is lower power usage, better memory management and higher IPC.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> What program do you use to measure socket temps?
> I'm using Overdrive for just about everything save for the actual overclocking itself. (using the BIOS for that)
> 
> Also, would you fellas recommend memory + NB overclocking for gaming performance? Between 4.0 and 4.6, I see no difference in any of my games, 5870 is the limiting reagent LOL. I'm just thinking about loading times.
> 
> Also in games like GTA 4 or Far Cry 3, the environment is huge, and is loaded in real time. I'm just thinking that it might be a good idea to actually run my memory at 2133 and back off the CPU, just so I never have any lag while driving fast. (although that is very rare)


To be honest My 460 SLI didn't see improvement until I raise the HT

With that being said single card improvement Is noticeable by 5-7 FPS @ 4.8 10-15 @ 5.0+ I can run crysis 3 now at 5.1 and get the Same FPS as running @ 4.8 with Graphics OC'd soo its a blance should also mention my RAM is OC'd as well from 1866 to 2133 @ cas 8-8-8-18 1t timings


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> What program do you use to measure socket temps?
> I'm using Overdrive for just about everything save for the actual overclocking itself. (using the BIOS for that)
> 
> Also, would you fellas recommend memory + NB overclocking for gaming performance? Between 4.0 and 4.6, I see no difference in any of my games, 5870 is the limiting reagent LOL. I'm just thinking about loading times.
> 
> Also in games like GTA 4 or Far Cry 3, the environment is huge, and is loaded in real time. I'm just thinking that it might be a good idea to actually run my memory at 2133 and back off the CPU, just so I never have any lag while driving fast. (although that is very rare)


just as Gertrude stated HWiNFO64 Is the best. I have to admit the reason I wanted to FSB OC was loading windows seemed slower with only multi OC, figured CPU was waiting on other component, a kind of out-of harmony issue. Now with same CPU speed but everything else brought up I can tell a huge diff. HT does help even single gpus apparently. My score for GPU went up 5 points in cinebench just upping that. I want to try skyrim tonight and see if it is real world effective.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> just as Gertrude stated HWiNFO64 Is the best. I have to admit the reason I wanted to FSB OC was loading windows seemed slower with only multi OC, figured CPU was waiting on other component, a kind of out-of harmony issue. Now with same CPU speed but everything else brought up I can tell a huge diff. HT does help even single gpus apparently. My score for GPU went up 5 points in cinebench just upping that. I want to try skyrim tonight and see if it is real world effective.


You wont notice a difference with 5 fps lol

Its why its called a placebo effect







HT is just for Multiple cpu's i think.

If you try at 2200 and 2600 u wont notice any difference id imagine









People tend to use fsb if they cant get a decent multi overclock or want to fine tune a given clock.....Ive used every bus speed imaginable up to 300 and i though the pc was better each time, when in reality there wasn't any increase in fps over a multi unlock









Even scores in benchmarks were roughly the same









My view is that fsb overclocking you got a greater chance of corrupting OS's and multi is safer


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You wont notice a difference with 5 fps lol
> 
> Its why its called a placebo effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT is just for Multiple cpu's i think.
> 
> If you try at 2200 and 2600 u wont notice any difference id imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People tend to use fsb if they cant get a decent multi overclock or want to fine tune a given clock.....Ive used every bus speed imaginable up to 300 and i though the pc was better each time, when in reality there wasn't any increase in fps over a multi unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even scores in benchmarks were roughly the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My view is that fsb overclocking you got a greater chance of corrupting OS's and multi is safer


300FSB 3000HT or go home!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 300FSB 3000HT or go home!


I cant hit the 3000 Ht i dont think

Edit: seems i can


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'll be a member of this club by the end of the week I hope... CHF-Z and an 8350 are on the way (along with some double sided tape for some extra cooling along the FRM and back of socket areas. I'm going to hope for 4.875 ghz... . We'll see what my little PA120.2 can do!


welcome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> What program do you use to measure socket temps?
> I'm using Overdrive for just about everything save for the actual overclocking itself. (using the BIOS for that)
> 
> Also, would you fellas recommend memory + NB overclocking for gaming performance? Between 4.0 and 4.6, I see no difference in any of my games, 5870 is the limiting reagent LOL. I'm just thinking about loading times.
> 
> Also in games like GTA 4 or Far Cry 3, the environment is huge, and is loaded in real time. I'm just thinking that it might be a good idea to actually run my memory at 2133 and back off the CPU, just so I never have any lag while driving fast. (although that is very rare)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quoted for truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT link is good for sli/xfire setups
> 
> I dont know what settings ya got your ht link and cpu/nb at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont use overdrive real men use Bios lol i told you this days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus it will be better using bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess its personal preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also for *temp n volts hwinfo64 is probably the best* and i only trust that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, if you want to increase your permance buy a better board and better cooling and overclock that sucker some more


+1


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 300FSB 3000HT or go home!


but my computer is at home?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You wont notice a difference with 5 fps lol
> 
> Its why its called a placebo effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT is just for Multiple cpu's i think.
> 
> If you try at 2200 and 2600 u wont notice any difference id imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People tend to use fsb if they cant get a decent multi overclock or want to fine tune a given clock.....Ive used every bus speed imaginable up to 300 and i though the pc was better each time, when in reality there wasn't any increase in fps over a multi unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even scores in benchmarks were roughly the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My view is that fsb overclocking you got a greater chance of corrupting OS's and multi is safer


Everything is relative to everything else.. each system is going to be slightly different due to the components when you over clock its about tuning your system to meet the tasks that you are making do

this can easily be said by comparing cars a street car is going to be difference than a drag car they both can have the same 500HP engine (FX) but the chassis (case and fans) and Transmission (board and ram) are all other portions of it.

its about seeing what part will make the best improvement in my case high FSB did the trick as I wanted to overclock my ram but could not get the ram multi stable for the life of me. everything else played in tune and the ram was the weaker point in my system next to my gpu's

I say try it all out and see what clocking methods work best for you.

Not sure if I just rambled but hey i felt that it would fit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'll be a member of this club by the end of the week I hope... CHF-Z and an 8350 are on the way (along with some double sided tape for some extra cooling along the FRM and back of socket areas. I'm going to hope for 4.875 ghz... . We'll see what my little PA120.2 can do!


Welcome!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to install Win 7 on a spare HDD and do some benching...you guys and your physics scores....geesh....


DOOO EEETT!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It's kind of all over the place and those prices are crazy.
> 
> I hope what we see from Steamroller is lower power usage, better memory management and higher IPC.


DDR2400 stock support







Although prices of ram have been skyrocketing the past couple months,


----------



## maikon

im really regretting that i bought the 8320
i try to stream at 616p which my i7920 could handle with no issue but with amd i can get 20 fps when i move its just horrible.
i use same streaming settings


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> im really regretting that i bought the 8320
> i try to stream at 616p which my i7920 could handle with no issue but with amd i can get 20 fps when i move its just horrible.
> i use same streaming settings


Did you ever consider to get a new graphics card? And why did you come in here just to whine about 8320s?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> im really regretting that i bought the 8320
> i try to stream at 616p which my i7920 could handle with no issue but with amd i can get 20 fps when i move its just horrible.
> i use same streaming settings


Don't be that guy...... what are you streaming how are you streaming and what are you streaming with.. is there an overclock Also i am not seeing that you own the setup.. IF you did and are requesting help welcome but if you are here to talk bad then you can leave.

With that being said what is your setup and the answers to the questions above. We most likely will be able to help you out and get better FPS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Did you ever consider to get a new graphics card? And why did you come in here just to whine about 8320s?


why do I feel that its serker... or well some of there others...







I blame gert now for this


----------



## maikon

alright i will refrain from any bashing then.

my intel mobo broke and ppl recommended me this amd so i got it this one

its stock clocked, gtx 570, samsung 840 pro.
i tried using xsplit and obs but both result in 20fps when i move. I only stream team fortress and stream at 1099x616, 30 fps
Why should i consider a new graphic card when it was just fine when i was streaming it with the i7 920 before? the 20 fps stream only happend because i got the amd cpu


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be that guy...... what are you streaming how are you streaming and what are you streaming with.. is there an overclock Also i am not seeing that you own the setup.. IF you did and are requesting help welcome but if you are here to talk bad then you can leave.
> 
> With that being said what is your setup and the answers to the questions above. We most likely will be able to help you out and get better FPS
> why do I feel that its serker... or well some of there others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame gert now for this


This thread wouldnt be same if i wasnt here









Funny thing is you know im right









One of a kind me


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> alright i will refrain from any bashing then.
> 
> my intel mobo broke and ppl recommended me this amd so i got it this one
> 
> its stock clocked, gtx 570, samsung 840 pro.
> i tried using xsplit and obs but both result in 20fps when i move. I only stream team fortress and stream at 1099x616, 30 fps
> Why should i consider a new graphic card when it was just fine when i was streaming it with the i7 920 before? the 20 fps stream only happend because i got the amd cpu


Ok I had just read your other thread so I see that you have had this thing for less than a day literally, I also saw that you don't know as much about hardware.

#1 thing have you reinstalled windows or are you running off of the same version
#2 Have you updated the BIOS yet? Which version is it?
#3 are you using the stock cooler?
#4 What type make model and frequency is your ram?
#5 ... the list will continue but lets start from the basics We will get into your bios details later

Until then don't Bash these chips as I have proven countless times to my friend that has a 920 how well these things perform In addition this is a 0 flame war thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This thread wouldnt be same if i wasnt here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is you know im right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of a kind me


Right


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> alright i will refrain from any bashing then.
> 
> my intel mobo broke and ppl recommended me this amd so i got it this one
> 
> its stock clocked, gtx 570, samsung 840 pro.
> i tried using xsplit and obs but both result in 20fps when i move. I only stream team fortress and stream at 1099x616, 30 fps
> Why should i consider a new graphic card when it was just fine when i was streaming it with the i7 920 before? the 20 fps stream only happend because i got the amd cpu


Are you sure you let xsplit use all 8 cores?

Its user errors like this that makes intel people hate AMD.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you sure you let xsplit use all 8 cores?
> 
> Its user errors like this that makes intel people hate AMD.


FYI i get a worse 3dmark score with ht @ 3000







i also had to drop my ram speed down as i was getting issues with ram higher than stock









Tried raising various voltages too but end of day 3ghz HT is a no no for me i get better performances around 2600/2750 depending on multi and fsb


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> FYI i get a worse 3dmark score with ht @ 3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also had to drop my ram speed down as i was getting issues with ram higher than stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried raising various voltages too but end of day 3ghz HT is a no no for me i get better performances around 2600/2750 depending on multi and fsb




24/7 Setup. Prime blend stable BTW!

Core voltage jumps to 1.47-1.48 under load.


----------



## maikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ok I had just read your other thread so I see that you have had this thing for less than a day literally, I also saw that you don't know as much about hardware.
> 
> #1 thing have you reinstalled windows or are you running off of the same version
> #2 Have you updated the BIOS yet? Which version is it?
> #3 are you using the stock cooler?
> #4 What type make model and frequency is your ram?
> #5 ... the list will continue but lets start from the basics We will get into your bios details later
> 
> Until then don't Bash these chips as I have proven countless times to my friend that has a 920 how well these things perform In addition this is a 0 flame war thread
> Right


#1 clean install after i installed the cpu and mobo.
#2 Yes, 1708
#3 No, using tower cpu.
#4 Gskill 1066 model

it should be used in multicoreon xssplit when i checked
the game loses alot of fps even launching xsplit but doesnt even stream it
http://i.imgur.com/LFqWNXL.jpg


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 Setup. Prime blend stable BTW!
> 
> Core voltage jumps to 1.47-1.48 under load.


Even at your clock i cannot get 3k HT to work without crashing pc and/or 3dmark/11









Ill have to look into ti when this weekend comes and kids aren't here


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Right


You kept this quiet







gives me something to aim for









Naab


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> sorry if already posted but anyone seen this
> http://amdfx.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html
> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2104096
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 Score - Multi-core Test
> 
> Intel
> 
> 4C/8T - Intel i7 3770k : 7.52
> 6C/12T - Intel i7 3970x : 10.84
> 
> AMD
> 
> 4M/8T - AMD FX 8350 : 6.93
> 4M/8T - AMD FX 9450 : 7.55
> 4M/8T - AMD FX 9650 : 9.15
> 
> AMD Steamroller FX 9650 - 4.5 Ghz / 4.8 Ghz Turbo Benchmarks!
> 
> Due to the 20% difference in single core performance when compared to Haswell, the FX 9650 will perform on par with a 2nd gen intel i7 2600k in gaming, still falling behind the 4770k by a hair when paired with two high end graphics card solutions. For games, like Crysis 3, that take advantage of more than 4 cores, the FX 9650 will perform on par with its intel counter parts. The 32 % performance increase comes with a 20% increase in IPC (vs Piledriver) and around a 10% Clock boost.
> 
> The only downside with these chips is the overclockability. AMD generally pushes their stock clocks high enough to not leave any room for overclocking. Although AMD has put alot of effort into making these chips less power hungry, they only succeeded in allowing for higher clocks and typically higher overclock under the given TDP. The total power consumption is only 5-8% less than its FX 8350 counterpart. Unlike with the 4770k, which can handle a hefty +43% overclock from 3.5 Ghz to 5.0 Ghz , the AMD FX 9950 will only handle a 20% overclock from 4.5 Ghz to 5.4 Ghz.
> 
> The FX 9950 will lie somewhere between the 4770k and the 4960x in performance, and the price will reflect that. To directly compete with the 4770k, AMD will release a cheaper variant clocked at 3.8 Ghz.
> 
> My Price estimate for this chip is $449, with the lower model sporting a 3.8 Ghz / 4.2 Ghz Turbo Clock for $249. The FX 9650 will compete directly with the i7 4930k, while the FX 9450 will compete with the i7 4770k.


As said on the Whirlpool link...
Quote:


> Erm...Why is this being posted?
> 
> Need I remind people that trusting a blog site with no other sources linked is a bad idea?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ok I had just read your other thread so I see that you have had this thing for less than a day literally, I also saw that you don't know as much about hardware.
> 
> #1 thing have you reinstalled windows or are you running off of the same version
> #2 Have you updated the BIOS yet? Which version is it?
> #3 are you using the stock cooler?
> #4 What type make model and frequency is your ram?
> #5 ... the list will continue but lets start from the basics We will get into your bios details later
> 
> Until then don't Bash these chips as I have proven countless times to my friend that has a 920 how well these things perform In addition this is a 0 flame war thread
> Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 clean install after i installed the cpu and mobo.
> #2 Yes, 1708
> #3 No, using tower cpu.
> *#4 Gskill 1066 model*
> 
> it should be used in multicoreon xssplit when i checked
> the game loses alot of fps even launching xsplit but doesnt even stream it
> http://i.imgur.com/LFqWNXL.jpg
Click to expand...

It is fully possible you're starving your CPU of data. We generally recommend 1333 as an absolute minimum, and 1600 prefered. Remember, AMD's IMC is a bit weaker then Intel's, is only dual channel, and you have 8 cores to feed.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I watch a lot British comedy, so it's probably me just engaging in a bit of solipsism


You know who I liked from across the pond. Benny Hill. Great British comedy! Never laughed so hard as a kid.







Mom kept turning it off on me though.







Just listening to the theme song makes me laugh.






Here's a comment that I like in the link.
wildboy789789 6 months ago

when i kickbox, this is gonna be my intro song﻿.

Lets see who takes him seriously.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have seen a lot of Linux talk in here as of late. Although I would not know Linux from a hole in the ground I saw this and thought it might be of interest to you linux guys:
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Mageia-3-new-flavour-Linux-try


I've never used previous versions of that distro. The amount of Linux distributions is ridiculous. Really, they can all run the same software for the most part. You could seriously make "Red1776 Linux" if you were so inclined









That's okay, I wouldn't know a custom loop from a whole in the ground


----------



## maikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As said on the Whirlpool link...
> 
> It is fully possible you're starving your CPU of data. We generally recommend 1333 as an absolute minimum, and 1600 prefered. Remember, AMD's IMC is a bit weaker then Intel's, is only dual channel, and you have 8 cores to feed.


exact product name
g skill f3-12800cl9 2gbnq


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I Love gurty!


You seem a knowledgeable chap.

My pagefile, I have it on my other drive and things do seem to run better than being on my windows drive. Its also 16gb big









Question is:

Am i in the placebo effect? Will it be better on another drive?

i cant trust myself to stick it on normal windows drive and just see if things seem the same







its harder than it looks though isnt it









P.S I love ya too!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As said on the Whirlpool link...
> 
> It is fully possible you're starving your CPU of data. We generally recommend 1333 as an absolute minimum, and 1600 prefered. Remember, AMD's IMC is a bit weaker then Intel's, is only dual channel, and you have 8 cores to feed.
> 
> 
> 
> exact product name
> g skill f3-*12800*cl9 2gbnq
Click to expand...

Then it should be running at 1600 9-9-9-24 1T, not 1066.

I also hope you have more than 2GB of ram in your system...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep.. There is another Vishera owners club.


On which web site, Techpowerup.com ?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> On which web site, Techpowerup.com ?


Here on OCN. This thread has become a small chatroom. 90% of things said here is not relevant to the vishera chips at all. And its only like 3-5 loyal visitors.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep.. There is another Vishera owners club.
> 
> 
> 
> On which web site, Techpowerup.com ?
Click to expand...

The one that was the BD thread, then the owner decided to add "and PD" to the end.

My sub is finally here!










Man I need to clean up a bit.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The one that was the BD thread, then the owner decided to add "and PD" to the end.
> 
> My sub is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need to clean up a bit.


hmmm yes nice looking but man are you hard of hearing or something?

Do you get a sonic boom sat in the middle of that lot


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmm yes nice looking but man are you hard of hearing or something?
> 
> Do you get a sonic boom sat in the middle of that lot


lol was gonna ask same thing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The one that was the BD thread, then the owner decided to add "and PD" to the end.
> 
> My sub is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need to clean up a bit.


hehe has sensory overload written all over it








What flight sims do you play?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep.. There is another Vishera owners club.
> 
> 
> 
> On which web site, Techpowerup.com ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that was the BD thread, then the owner decided to add "and PD" to the end.
> 
> My sub is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need to clean up a bit.
Click to expand...

I'm old so I immediately thought of this:


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm old so I immediately thought of this:


that's some funny crap.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> that's some funny crap.


Or maybe this


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The one that was the BD thread, then the owner decided to add "and PD" to the end.
> 
> My sub is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I need to clean up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe has sensory overload written all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What flight sims do you play?
Click to expand...

FreeSpace Open and Planetside 2.

Lack of twist-roll on the Fighterstick is killing me, need to get pedals. They can sit on the sub.

@Red: That's what it feels like.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> shown http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6642439 physics right?
> 
> here I will link yours too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
> 
> EDIT: yeah I am at my physical limit on this PSU I have to drop gpu clocks now to hit it.. but hey thats proof..


here i come
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6650923

gonna be plaing in bios some more...... soon ....
may also pick up a kit of cl9 2400 ram. ( mine wont do cl9 as they are 8gb sticks.........)

acctually not directed to you... directed to ...... ranger ..... but will be to you...... soon


----------



## madorax

need advice, Seidon 120M or 120XL... what should i take?
I prefer H80i honestly, but it's out of stock in here so my option is only those two.









using that, i think i can get around 4.5ghz on my 8320?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> need advice, Seidon 120M or 120XL... what should i take?
> I prefer H80i honestly, but it's out of stock in here so my option is only those two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using that, i think i can get around 4.5ghz on my 8320?


I'm using the 120XL right now. I have had no problems with it. Great mounting hardware. I think it compares with the 80i. I believe I saw some reviews where it edged it a little in performance. At 4.5 on my 8350 I had a max temp of 46C while stability testing with Prime95. I'm not sure how that would translate to a 8320. Maybe hotter? I would choose the XL over the M (in fact I did). It comes with two fans and has a thicker 38mm radiator (I think the M has a 25mm rad). Plus, I think it's only like $60 with a rebate and it has a two year warranty. Clearly, a custom loop would be much better, but the 120XL is a good deal for what it is.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Here on OCN. This thread has become a small chatroom. 90% of things said here is not relevant to the vishera chips at all. And its only like 3-5 loyal visitors.


And your point? I do believe that it is more than 3-5 loyal visitors....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> #1 clean install after i installed the cpu and mobo.
> #2 Yes, 1708
> #3 No, using tower cpu.
> #4 Gskill 1066 model
> 
> it should be used in multicoreon xssplit when i checked
> the game loses alot of fps even launching xsplit but doesnt even stream it
> http://i.imgur.com/LFqWNXL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> As said on the Whirlpool link...
> 
> It is fully possible you're starving your CPU of data. We generally recommend 1333 as an absolute minimum, and 1600 prefered. Remember, AMD's IMC is a bit weaker then Intel's, is only dual channel, and you have 8 cores to feed.
Click to expand...

^this.. I would say even 1333 is a bottleneck 1600 or 1866 minimum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> exact product name
> g skill f3-12800cl9 2gbnq
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should be running at 1600 9-9-9-24 1T, not 1066.
> 
> I also hope you have more than 2GB of ram in your system...
Click to expand...

^please make sure that it is running at a higher clock rate in bios that is a huge bottleneck...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> here i come
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6650923
> 
> gonna be plaing in bios some more...... soon ....
> may also pick up a kit of cl9 2400 ram. ( mine wont do cl9 as they are 8gb sticks.........)
> 
> acctually not directed to you... directed to ...... ranger ..... but will be to you...... soon


I would like to see how the case 9 will perform hope its something special
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You kept this quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gives me something to aim for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naab


I told you that I was number 20 lol


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I'm using the 120XL right now. I have had no problems with it. Great mounting hardware. I think it compares with the 80i. I believe I saw some reviews where it edged it a little in performance. At 4.5 on my 8350 I had a max temp of 46C while stability testing with Prime95. I'm not sure how that would translate to a 8320. Maybe hotter? I would choose the XL over the M (in fact I did). It comes with two fans and has a thicker 38mm radiator (I think the M has a 25mm rad). Plus, I think it's only like $60 with a rebate and it has a two year warranty. Clearly, a custom loop would be much better, but the 120XL is a good deal for what it is.


thanks... I'll go with XL then


----------



## Red1776

It was Heaven 3.0 last month, and now 4.0.
The fun part is that this was not OC'd , can't wait for the barrage when I get to ramping this thing up hehe


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> need advice, Seidon 120M or 120XL... what should i take?
> I prefer H80i honestly, but it's out of stock in here so my option is only those two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using that, i think i can get around 4.5ghz on my 8320?


i'm doing 4.4 on air 24/7 so i would assume a water cooler should do this or better


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It was Heaven 3.0 last month, and now 4.0.
> The fun part is that this was not OC'd , can't wait for the barrage when I get to ramping this thing up hehe


great gob there red!







the lone wolf 8350


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It was Heaven 3.0 last month, and now 4.0.
> The fun part is that this was not OC'd , can't wait for the barrage when I get to ramping this thing up hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great gob there red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lone wolf 8350
Click to expand...

Thanks jay








It does make for a strange looking list doesn't it? hehe
nothing special about my 8350, I wish some others would 'upset the apple cart' as it were


----------



## Vencenzo

Coming at ya with 2x8gig sticks gert :


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> And your point? I do believe that it is more than 3-5 loyal visitors....


This is one of the best thread's on OCN. Ranger doesnt realise all of the regulars have done every kind of test there is for these chips, so its become a place to meet up and discuss other things in between new people coming through









If he wants to leave so be it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I told you that I was number 20 lol


You did? Damn my memory







pm me how u got so high haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Coming at ya with 2x8gig sticks gert :


Heyup not a bad start for you man







hopefully fears will tell us all how he got so god damn high


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is one of the best thread's on OCN. Ranger doesnt realise all of the regulars have done every kind of test there is for these chips, so its become a place to meet up and discuss other things in between new people coming through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he wants to leave so be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did? Damn my memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me how u got so high haha
> Heyup not a bad start for you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully fears will tell us all how he got so god damn high


Ill let the cat out of the bag I only got that score once.. not sure exactly how the most I have been able to hit since then is 7300 so take that as you will.. also for being multi threaded which I see that it is.. I think that it is optimized for Intel otherwise the scores would be more comparable to 3770's I don't have definitive proof of that yet though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill let the cat out of the bag I only got that score once.. not sure exactly how the most I have been able to hit since then is 7300 so take that as you will.. also for being multi threaded which I see that it is.. I think that it is optimized for Intel otherwise the scores would be more comparable to 3770's I don't have definitive proof of that yet though


Maybe your pc pooped exactly when it was needed









BTW Does anyone know why my monitor has gone darker?

I have'nt messed with the settings but it looks darker and bolder.... hmmm how can i put this.......

Is it on its way out?

Because of my inept ability to push things further than they should go


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Maybe your pc pooped exactly when it was needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Does anyone know why my monitor has gone darker?
> 
> I have'nt messed with the settings but it looks darker and bolder.... hmmm how can i put this.......
> 
> Is it on its way out?
> 
> Because of my inept ability to push things further than they should go


mine have gone the same way before....dying...i wish yours a better end


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> mine have gone the same way before....dying...i wish yours a better end


I figured it out lol......i was so used to having the chair on its highest setting and didnt really notice it went down and was looking at the screen from another angle......silly me


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I figured it out lol......i was so used to having the chair on its highest setting and didnt really notice it went down and was looking at the screen from another angle......silly me


silly boy you


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I figured it out lol......i was so used to having the chair on its highest setting and didnt really notice it went down and was looking at the screen from another angle......silly me


lol....lucky you


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I figured it out lol......i was so used to having the chair on its highest setting and didnt really notice it went down and was looking at the screen from another angle......silly me


Now that is just funny!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Here on OCN. This thread has become a small chatroom. 90% of things said here is not relevant to the vishera chips at all. And its only like 3-5 loyal visitors.


I see what you are talking about. The problem is if all traffic was strictly limited to only the cpu overclocking , the traffic would be too light and the atmosphere would be stiffling. You have to have a little give and take. Though lately it has been a little more off point than usual. I think part of the problem is that the people who have been here the longest have exhausted what they can contribute, unless a new person joins up and we can pass on some knowledge to them. You should see Tech Powerup AMD FX Vishera forum. It is a shell of its former self. People are waiting for Steamroller. Posts will probably be down until its release is imminent or until we see a glimpse of Kaveri and have some idea of the reality of Steamroller FX.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Here on OCN. This thread has become a small chatroom. 90% of things said here is not relevant to the vishera chips at all. And its only like 3-5 loyal visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you are talking about. The problem is if all traffic was strictly limited to only the cpu overclocking , the traffic would be too light and the atmosphere would be stiffling. You have to have a little give and take. Though lately it has been a little more off point than usual. I think part of the problem is that the people who have been here the longest have exhausted what they can contribute, unless a new person joins up and we can pass on some knowledge to them. You should see Tech Powerup AMD FX Vishera forum. It is a shell of its former self. People are waiting for Steamroller. Posts will probably be down until its release is imminent or until we see a glimpse of Kaveri and have some idea of the reality of Steamroller FX.
Click to expand...

Pretty much, ya.

I'd rather have a place that people who own the chip can talk than a place to only talk about the chip. This is an _Owners Club_ after all, not a database thread. As long as people will put some stuff on hold to help out the new guys who come in and welcome them, I don't see a problem.

Besides, whenever someone figures something out or gets a new high score in their benchmarks they come here to share the knowledge anyway, it's not like everyone is off topic 100% of the time. Plus it's fun to see that the thread has twice as many posts as the next largest thread on the 1st AMD page, and is even catching up to the HAF club.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty much, ya.
> 
> I'd rather have a place that people who own the chip can talk than a place to only talk about the chip. This is an *Owners Club* after all, not a database thread. As long as people will put some stuff on hold to *help out the new guys who come in and welcome them*, I don't see a problem.
> 
> Besides, whenever someone figures something out or gets a new high score in their benchmarks they come here to share the knowledge anyway, it's not like everyone is off topic 100% of the time. Plus it's fun to see that the thread has twice as many posts as the next largest thread on the 1st AMD page, and is even catching up to the HAF club.


That is never a problem there are loads of us waiting in the wings with different viewpoints and all kinds of knowledge







This thread has never been so well prepared for all different kinds of problems










If anyone trys' to pull wool over our eyes they get found out by the wisdom of the regulars









sometimes it gets messy but what's given in return cannot be denied


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> That is never a problem there are loads of us waiting in the wings with different viewpoints and all kinds of knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has never been so well prepared for all different kinds of problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone trys' to pull wool over our eyes they get found out by the wisdom of the regulars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes it gets messy but what's given in return cannot be denied


were like a big brain if no-one on here doesn't know the answer ill be surprised.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty much, ya.
> 
> I'd rather have a place that people who own the chip can talk than a place to only talk about the chip. This is an _Owners Club_ after all, not a database thread. As long as people will put some stuff on hold to help out the new guys who come in and welcome them, I don't see a problem.
> 
> Besides, whenever someone figures something out or gets a new high score in their benchmarks they come here to share the knowledge anyway, it's not like everyone is off topic 100% of the time. Plus it's fun to see that the thread has twice as many posts as the next largest thread on the 1st AMD page, and is even catching up to the HAF club.


I think that is the best fit.. and we are off topic but not we all tend to get back to topic when either there is a new bench competition or when someone needs help.. i almost enjoy reading this thread more than gaming.. at least something to do on my breaks at work

one thing i noticed that guy that started flaming blue sure did leave in a hurry when we pointed things out.. too bad was hoping he would see how awesome these chips are.. another funny thing is that these chips i believe perform better than the i7 920 single thread.....

so whats the next big bench? I saw heaven 4.0.. guessing i should start playing my games again or get into linux hmmmm decisions


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty much, ya.
> 
> I'd rather have a place that people who own the chip can talk than a place to only talk about the chip. This is an _Owners Club_ after all, not a database thread. As long as people will put some stuff on hold to help out the new guys who come in and welcome them, I don't see a problem.
> 
> Besides, whenever someone figures something out or gets a new high score in their benchmarks they come here to share the knowledge anyway, it's not like everyone is off topic 100% of the time. Plus it's fun to see that the thread has twice as many posts as the next largest thread on the 1st AMD page, and is even catching up to the HAF club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is the best fit.. and we are off topic but not we all tend to get back to topic when either there is a new bench competition or when someone needs help.. i almost enjoy reading this thread more than gaming.. at least something to do on my breaks at work
> 
> one thing i noticed that guy that started flaming blue sure did leave in a hurry when we pointed things out.. too bad was hoping he would see how awesome these chips are.. another funny thing is that these chips i believe perform better than the i7 920 single thread.....
> 
> so whats the next big bench? I saw heaven 4.0.. guessing i should start playing my games again or get into linux hmmmm decisions
Click to expand...

If you think the 8350 is responsive in Windows, the 8350 in linux will simply floor you.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you think the 8350 is responsive in Windows, the 8350 in linux will simply floor you.


O now i want to be floored lol.. my issue is i need a reason as in a project to work on.. although im also thinking about trying some web developing with php and mysql but thats not really a reason to use linux.. gaming wise its windows.. i could encode all my videos to h264 or yifi hmm

btw 15000


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It was Heaven 3.0 last month, and now 4.0.
> The fun part is that this was not OC'd , can't wait for the barrage when I get to ramping this thing up hehe




So is this acceptable?

This was first attempt on a mild overclock on the cards just to see if it worked. I can push my cards harder but thought I would post this.
Leaving for work and cannot try more till tomorrow, dang work lol...nothing like 150hrs in 2 weeks.









Edit...NVM totally different benchmark..man I am tired...I am an itdiot



This is more like it huh....


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Coming at ya with 2x8gig sticks gert :


I've done a quick run also _(daily settings)_, got 51th place lol.


----------



## Durquavian

Oh Gertruude, your thoughts on HT link brought an idea to me. What if the reason you don't see much improvement and I do is because your gear is waaaaaaay better than mine. My memory is just ok not spectacular, and same for my GPU (laughable). Just a thought.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Sorry for the late reply. Yes i need to get some new video cards LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Oh Gertruude, your thoughts on HT link brought an idea to me. What if the reason you don't see much improvement and I do is because your gear is waaaaaaay better than mine. My memory is just ok not spectacular, and same for my GPU (laughable). Just a thought.


Dunno really dude,

i dont think mine is waaaaaaaaay better than yours though, maybe just a little with the gpu

my memory isnt great, its quite a bit worse than some of the others


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you think the 8350 is responsive in Windows, the 8350 in linux will simply floor you.


That is for sure. Linux is ultra smooth on my machine. To be honest, it's barely worth running it OCd. It's mad responsive at stock. Maybe if I took it over 4.5 I'd see a difference









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> O now i want to be floored lol.. my issue is i need a reason as in a project to work on.. although im also thinking about trying some web developing with php and mysql but thats not really a reason to use linux.. gaming wise its windows.. i could encode all my videos to h264 or yifi hmm
> 
> btw 15000


You could just run your LAMP setup as a Linux VM. I always prototype my servers that way using Virtualbox. You could do it on Windows or Linux, but I recommend duel-booting and running Virtualbox in Linux. I think Linux will handle Virtualbox better and there are lots of good free dev tools available. Either way will work though. I haven't used php that much, but it does get the job done. I always preferred Perl and python in the past. If nothing else python is named after Monty Python, so that gives it points in my book









My VM du jour is a headless Linux server running Glassfish and MySQL. I just love it. Everything is written in Java. I have static classes with functions that get data to build Java objects that are defined in other classes and other static classes with functions that build arrays of JSON versions of the Java objects. Ultimately, the arrays of JSON are sent to the browser over a websocket and interpreted by javascript. Request from the browser are JSON as well and are sent over the same websocket, then interpreted by my java program on the server, which decides what to build and send back. What I like about it, is that the page only loads once and all the page content is injected into the page via javascript, without the overhead of multiple network connections. Plus, I reuse my Java classes for the accompanying Android apps. My Vishera greatly improved the performance of this VM and it's applications. I'm using multi-threading while resizing, compressing and base64 encoding my image galleries. The VM server has access to all 8 cores and it makes a big difference in speed over the duel core I started writing it on. Sadly, it's mostly a toy right now and I haven't had time to finish the site I wrote it for. I've been spending my days writing .Net applications







Gotta pay the bills I guess.

Also, I have Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0. I'd like to see what everyone gets. I'm not sure how OpenGL will compare with DirectX. I ran Valley last night and only scored 1411. That was Extreme HD with my processor at 4.5. My 670 is always stock, because NVIDIA hasn't included OCing support in their Linux driver since Fermi


----------



## FunkyPresident

Weak. SMH


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> That is for sure. Linux is ultra smooth on my machine. To be honest, it's barely worth running it OCd. It's mad responsive at stock. Maybe if I took it over 4.5 I'd see a difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could just run your LAMP setup as a Linux VM. I always prototype my servers that way using Virtualbox. You could do it on Windows or Linux, but I recommend duel-booting and running Virtualbox in Linux. I think Linux will handle Virtualbox better and there are lots of good free dev tools available. Either way will work though. I haven't used php that much, but it does get the job done. I always preferred Perl and python in the past. If nothing else python is named after Monty Python, so that gives it points in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VM du jour is a headless Linux server running Glassfish and MySQL. I just love it. Everything is written in Java. I have static classes with functions that get data to build Java objects that are defined in other classes and other static classes with functions that build arrays of JSON versions of the Java objects. Ultimately, the arrays of JSON are sent to the browser over a websocket and interpreted by javascript. Request from the browser are JSON as well and are sent over the same websocket, then interpreted by my java program on the server, which decides what to build and send back. What I like about it, is that the page only loads once and all the page content is injected into the page via javascript, without the overhead of multiple network connections. Plus, I reuse my Java classes for the accompanying Android apps. My Vishera greatly improved the performance of this VM and it's applications. I'm using multi-threading while resizing, compressing and base64 encoding my image galleries. The VM server has access to all 8 cores and it makes a big difference in speed over the duel core I started writing it on. Sadly, it's mostly a toy right now and I haven't had time to finish the site I wrote it for. I've been spending my days writing .Net applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta pay the bills I guess.
> 
> Also, I have Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0. I'd like to see what everyone gets. I'm not sure how OpenGL will compare with DirectX. I ran Valley last night and only scored 1411. That was Extreme HD with my processor at 4.5. My 670 is always stock, because NVIDIA hasn't included OCing support in their Linux driver since Fermi


Valley? I got a screenshot of my best score. Its in the Valley leadboards btw!











Extreme HD.
8350 @ 5.1GHz RAM @ 2400 11-12-11-32. Sapphire 7970 Reference @ 1290/1890.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Valley? I got a screenshot of my best score. Its in the Valley leadboards btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme HD.
> 8350 @ 5.1GHz RAM @ 2400 11-12-11-32. Sapphire 7970 Reference @ 1290/1890.


Nice score, but he was looking to compare openGL results


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> O now i want to be floored lol.. my issue is i need a reason as in a project to work on.. although im also thinking about trying some web developing with php and mysql but thats not really a reason to use linux.. gaming wise its windows.. i could encode all my videos to h264 or yifi hmm
> 
> btw 15000


I run gentoo, beyond blender let me floor you with something else I've been playing with.



I found on Gentoo LAME Is 60% faster, meaning that it's actually faster than Intel in that benchmark. I call it my cflag swag.

For x264 I broke 30fps.

Not everything is a massive jump, it it seems like the ones where FX 8350 looks bad are the ones where recompiling makes the biggest difference.

Running Gentoo on AMD is basically removing all the BS from Intel compilers and stuff, and these chips are crazy fast when the entire OS is optimized for it. I already match 3930k clock for clock when I'm in gentoo blender and they're on official build windows blender, if there's a 5 module steamroller with 30% IPC increase, anyone running windows and an Intel chip won't be able to touch my performance, it'll be a comical defeat for Intel.

I think if you are encoding MP3s, rendering, or transcoding it is foolish to not run some form of linux, even if it's ubuntu you can still compile from source and optimize cflags on your own.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0As2oZAgjSqDCdElkM3l6VTdRQjhTRWhpVS1hZmV3OGc&type=view&gid=0&f=true&sortcolid=30&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250

my best score is 1:43. My version is a little newer but it did beat out the best score on that list, which is a dual quad core Intel rig running Linux.

Has this inspired you to give some of this proprietary software crap a big old middle finger? I only touch Windows for gaming now, no reason to go there except for games. Plus it helps me get a lot more work done because there's no LoL or anything in my way.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Weaker yet! Lol! I need to step up my game.

The highest preset I had for Heaven was Extreme. Here's that and a custom one below set to 1920x1080 to match Extreme HD. Pretty sad. The 780 is only $650 and looking very appealing right now










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1920x1080


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Valley? I got a screenshot of my best score. Its in the Valley leadboards btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme HD.
> 8350 @ 5.1GHz RAM @ 2400 11-12-11-32. Sapphire 7970 Reference @ 1290/1890.


Nice score. I am curious about DirectX and OpwnGL for these benchmarks, but fair is fair. If Unigine is more optimized for DirectX, then it is. It would make since for them to concentrate on DirectX, since Windows is a vastly more popular gaming platform.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Weak. SMH


Kind of bummed out about the 670 though, it was supposed to be the competitor of the 7970 while 680 was top notch.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Kind of bummed out about the 670 though, it was supposed to be the competitor of the 7970 while 680 was top notch.


Me too. It does really well on my system, but I expected it to be more powerful. I'm sure it would help if I could OC. It's okay with me though. It's an OEM and I only paid $319 for it. Knowing from the begining that I would upgrade to SLI or a better card eventually.


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone messing with this bench?


----------



## vabeachboy0

Here's my HWBOT result.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Here's my HWBOT result.


Nice , thanks for posting








Any linux users out there willing to give that one a go?


----------



## Mega Man

why get a 780 when the 7970 is cheaper bang for the buck and imo a much better buy ?

asking a serious question. not trying for a flame war.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice , thanks for posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any linux users out there willing to give that one a go?


http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/
We need more HWBOT results from other FX-8xxx owners.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/
> We need more HWBOT results from other FX-8xxx owners.


Gold cup ftw! Nice


----------



## Red1776

out of all of the benchmarks I have run, this is my favorite:



...and actually what I built this machine for. super high res gaming and mega tasking/3DSMax/editing etc


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why get a 780 when the 7970 is cheaper bang for the buck and imo a much better buy ?
> 
> asking a serious question. not trying for a flame war.


That is a completely fair question. The simple answer is that the Linux Catalyst driver isn't that great, compared to the NVIDIA one. Plus, I'm working on a machine vision project and I'm using a CUDA ensbled version of OpenCV in the program. So the 780 or Titan would be my best bet right now, unless I want to SLI 670s. SLI would change my setup a bit and I'd rather not. The 780 would give me a better price per CUDA core than the Titan. It's definitely nothing against the 7970. It's a great deal and beats NVIDIA easily in OpenCL performance.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/
> We need more HWBOT results from other FX-8xxx owners.


Did you happen to notice that the Vishera is spanking the 3770K like a red-headed step child in this bench?


----------



## FunkyPresident

I love a cross-platform benchmark


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you happen to notice that the Vishera is spanking the 3770K like a red-headed step child in this bench?


Lol yes i just noticed that


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> That is a completely fair question. The simple answer is that the Linux Catalyst driver isn't that great, compared to the NVIDIA one. Plus, I'm working on a machine vision project and I'm using a CUDA ensbled version of OpenCV in the program. So the 780 or Titan would be my best bet right now, unless I want to SLI 670s. SLI would change my setup a bit and I'd rather not. The 780 would give me a better price per CUDA core than the Titan. It's definitely nothing against the 7970. It's a great deal and beats NVIDIA easily in OpenCL performance.


thanks !~


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you happen to notice that the Vishera is spanking the 3770K like a red-headed step child in this bench?


Good stuff.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I love a cross-platform benchmark


DL link? pretty please


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> DL link? pretty please


Go to HWbot it has the link to it under the benchmarks tab


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Good stuff.


i really think this will start being much more common and that ppl who bash "moar coars" will start eating their words in the very near future...... AMD made a very smart choice and ever since i switched i have never looked back. this is the way of the future imo


----------



## cssorkinman

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay I am going to do this atb 5.0,5.1,5.2 and 5.3, but apparently so far so good


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay I am going to do this atb 5.0,5.1,5.2 and 5.3, but apparently so far so good


Nice








It would be unfortunate if we Visherian's could get together and push the 3770k's right out of the top ten , yes???


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay I am going to do this atb 5.0,5.1,5.2 and 5.3, but apparently so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be unfortunate if we Visherian's could get together and push the 3770k's right out of the top ten , yes???
Click to expand...

Okay, I'm with ya









BTW why does this thing only see 4GB memory?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay, I'm with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW why does this thing only see 4GB memory?


Cuz it's beta....lol
I really don't know


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay, I'm with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW why does this thing only see 4GB memory?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz it's beta....lol
> I really don't know
Click to expand...

okay dumb question, how do I submit this thing?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> DL link? pretty please


Lol! When I saw the record I was thinking "Red's going to be on that". Here's the link in case anyone else needs it, since I assume you have it by now.

http://downloads.hwbot.org/hwbotprime.jar


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really think this will start being much more common and that ppl who bash "moar coars" will start eating their words in the very near future...... AMD made a very smart choice and ever since i switched i have never looked back. this is the way of the future imo


I agree. Multi-threading is a big deal, but GPU computing is as well. So, I think AMD is super smart making their APUs. I have long assumed that will be the future of processors. The GPU will be just as important as the CPU. Having them on the same die makes a great deal of sense. More programs will support multi-threading and GPGPU, it is inevitable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I agree. Multi-threading is a big deal, but GPU computing is as well. So, I think AMD is super smart making their APUs. I have long assumed that will be the future of processors. The GPU will be just as important as the CPU. Having them on the same die makes a great deal of sense. More programs will support multi-threading and GPGPU, it is inevitable.


yes and no. although i agree it was very smart
i still prefer to have them separate.
as then i can upgrade them when i want. and either both or one/other

but for most ppl yes it was an awesome idea.

also i would like to add in i really think ATI >nvidia..... in so many ways. but again please note the "i think" not the it is part...

woot 1800 posts for meh !~


----------



## sdlvx

I did my part in the AMD domination. Feels good to see a 3770k at 5.2ghz below me when it costs so much more. Sorry vabeachboy0, blackstar in town.

Now I wonder if I can compile java runtime in Gentoo with cflags and totally humiliate everyone since the benchmark is just a jar, and if I'd get in trouble for that.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Soon as i get a better power supply i could probably go a bit higher and smash some of those i7 scores


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really think this will start being much more common and that ppl who bash "moar coars" will start eating their words in the very near future...... AMD made a very smart choice and ever since i switched i have never looked back. this is the way of the future imo
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Multi-threading is a big deal, but GPU computing is as well. So, I think AMD is super smart making their APUs. I have long assumed that will be the future of processors. The GPU will be just as important as the CPU. Having them on the same die makes a great deal of sense. More programs will support multi-threading and GPGPU, it is inevitable.
Click to expand...

I agree as well. I have been saying for a while now in my reviews that the world is not as single threaded as some would have you believe...or like it to be


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I did my part in the AMD domination. Feels good to see a 3770k at 5.2ghz below me when it costs so much more. Sorry vabeachboy0, blackstar in town.
> 
> Now I wonder if I can compile java runtime in Gentoo with cflags and totally humiliate everyone since the benchmark is just a jar, and if I'd get in trouble for that.


Okay, so how do I submit this?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay, so how do I submit this?


Do it, we're all AMD guys, it's just friendly competition. I'd welcome someone beating me because these chips are so much fun to play with and there's almost always room to squeeze out a little more performance. It might get me off of my lazy butt and get off my stable AVX profile.

Just as long as we're making the gap between 3770k and FX 8350 bigger, I'm happy. in before the 3570k guys reject this benchmark as "unfair" because AMD is doing well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Do it, we're all AMD guys, it's just friendly competition. I'd welcome someone beating me because these chips are so much fun to play with and there's almost always room to squeeze out a little more performance. It might get me off of my lazy butt and get off my stable AVX profile.
> 
> Just as long as we're making the gap between 3770k and FX 8350 bigger, I'm happy. *in before the 3570k guys reject this benchmark as "unfair" because AMD is doing well*.


omg this is so true ill do it after i run an errand


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Do it, we're all AMD guys, it's just friendly competition. I'd welcome someone beating me because these chips are so much fun to play with and there's almost always room to squeeze out a little more performance. It might get me off of my lazy butt and get off my stable AVX profile.
> 
> Just as long as we're making the gap between 3770k and FX 8350 bigger, I'm happy. in before the 3570k guys reject this benchmark as "unfair" because AMD is doing well.


but I though i3 > 8350









ok serious note for all you guys that gave suggestions I am going to do a big write up when I get hope... I feel so loved








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay, so how do I submit this?


Hmm it will be a great accomplishment if I can beat you... hmmm


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay, so how do I submit this?


i beat it by 1 point lol good score though


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I agree. Multi-threading is a big deal, but GPU computing is as well. So, I think AMD is super smart making their APUs. I have long assumed that will be the future of processors. The GPU will be just as important as the CPU. Having them on the same die makes a great deal of sense. More programs will support multi-threading and GPGPU, it is inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> yes and no. although i agree it was very smart
> i still prefer to have them separate.
> as then i can upgrade them when i want. and either both or one/other
> 
> but for most ppl yes it was an awesome idea.
> 
> also i would like to add in i really think ATI >nvidia..... in so many ways. but again please note the "i think" not the it is part...
> 
> woot 1800 posts for meh !~
Click to expand...

I think you misunderstand GPGPU processing in relation to APUs.









In the future, we will not have CPUs. We will have APUs, and GPUs. AMD's goal is to use the GPU half of the APU as a massive FPU unit, hance shared memory and so forth. It will not replace proper GPUs in the high end segment.


----------



## Red1776

Well this won't last long in it's current state, but I have a long way to OC


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes and no. although i agree it was very smart
> i still prefer to have them separate.
> as then i can upgrade them when i want. and either both or one/other
> 
> but for most ppl yes it was an awesome idea.
> 
> also i would like to add in i really think ATI >nvidia..... in so many ways. but again please note the "i think" not the it is part...
> 
> woot 1800 posts for meh !~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think you misunderstand GPGPU processing in relation to APUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, we will not have CPUs. We will have APUs, and GPUs. AMD's goal is to use the GPU half of the APU as a massive FPU unit, hance shared memory and so forth. It will not replace proper GPUs in the high end segment.


Exactly.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well this won't last long in it's current state, but I have a long way to OC


Yup sure didn't last long


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think you misunderstand GPGPU processing in relation to APUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, we will not have CPUs. We will have APUs, and GPUs. AMD's goal is to use the GPU half of the APU as a massive FPU unit, hance shared memory and so forth. It will not replace proper GPUs in the high end segment.


ahha


----------



## Mega Man

just got 6701.79


#2 baby


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think you misunderstand GPGPU processing in relation to APUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, we will not have CPUs. We will have APUs, and GPUs. AMD's goal is to use the GPU half of the APU as a massive FPU unit, hance shared memory and so forth. It will not replace proper GPUs in the high end segment.


I find explaining this is more successful if you just tell people that it's the new version of physx. That's the closest thing now to what the gpu on the apu will be used for. Processing assignments work better when the gpu is sharing your system memory. Discrete cards will still exist. It will however be awhile before we see games with C++AMP/bolt/codexl using crossfire also. I'm working on a physics engine using those 3 atm, that's what this pc was built for originally.

Games are going multicore either way. If HSA fails there's a chance that the new ultimate gaming rig will become dual xeon+amd gpus and games will be multithreaded/C++amp based.
This is just a possible projection, but it would be funny to see what happens to fanboism when the ultimate rig becomes a mix of intel and amd.

If anyone is gonna be shutout from the transition, it's nvidia imo.
These are just guesses, but tech is about change either way.

P.S. If 'the shield" is any indicator of nvidias inovative capabilities nowdays I'm even more inclined to think amd will become the gpu master race.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think you misunderstand GPGPU processing in relation to APUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, we will not have CPUs. We will have APUs, and GPUs. AMD's goal is to use the GPU half of the APU as a massive FPU unit, hance shared memory and so forth. It will not replace proper GPUs in the high end segment.
> 
> 
> 
> I find explaining this is more successful if you just tell people that it's the new version of physx. That's the closest thing now to what the gpu on the apu will be used for. Processing assignments work better when the gpu is sharing your system memory. Discrete cards will still exist. It will however be awhile before we see games with C++AMP/bolt/codexl using crossfire also. I'm working on a physics engine using those 3 atm, that's what this pc was built for originally.
> 
> Games are going multicore either way. If HSA fails there's a chance that the new ultimate gaming rig will become dual xeon+amd gpus and games will be multithreaded/C++amp based.
> This is just a possible projection, but it would be funny to see what happens to fanboism when the ultimate rig becomes a mix of intel and amd.
> 
> If anyone is gonna be shutout from the transition, it's nvidia imo.
> These are just guesses, but tech is about change either way.
> 
> P.S. If 'the shield" is any indicator of nvidias inovative capabilities nowdays I'm even more inclined to think amd will become the gpu master race.
Click to expand...

HSA and HUMA are the new x64 and multi-core. Can't wait for the war to begin.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just got 6701.79
> 
> 
> #2 baby


updated


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> HSA and HUMA are the new x64 and multi-core. Can't wait for the war to begin.


I'm more worried about crossfire support when programming in parallel.
If HSA and HUMA can only run +1 discrete card, the future of high end gaming rigs will be intel cpu+multi amd gpus.
Amd apus would simply dominate the mobile device/low budget/low power niches.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> HSA and HUMA are the new x64 and multi-core. Can't wait for the war to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more worried about crossfire support when programming in parallel.
> If HSA and HUMA can only run +1 discrete card, the future of high end gaming rigs will be intel cpu+multi amd gpus.
> Amd apus would simply dominate the mobile device/low budget/low power niches.
Click to expand...

Even now you can have 2 7990s running in crossfire on an APU rig and still have the APU working with them to do it's own GPGPU and video outs.

Not a concern.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> updated


Nice lets keep knocking those i7's off the chart


----------



## Red1776

This is frustrating:
will not up load anything last 30 minutes error for some reason



I keep getting the "oops something went wrong page" any ideas anyone?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well this won't last long in it's current state, but I have a long way to OC


red you need to edit [email protected]~ you picked 8 processors, not 1 !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Nice lets keep knocking those i7's off the chart


ill +1 that. working on getting my wife a 8350... when she does we will have one more as i am giving her my board. and i will probably get getting a chv...... probably.... i love my saberkitty but my theme is going uv red black...... so may end up with that.

either way ... ill have her make an account. i can almost boot @ 5.5ghz...... almost gets to windows loading screen. but my system is acctually @ 5.6ghz according to the bios too bad wish i could throw one up @ 5.6 ghz


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Even now you can have 2 7990s running in crossfire on an APU rig and still have the APU working with them to do it's own GPGPU and video outs.
> 
> Not a concern.


If I see this without micro stuttering, I will be totally sold.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Even now you can have 2 7990s running in crossfire on an APU rig and still have the APU working with them to do it's own GPGPU and video outs.
> 
> Not a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> If I see this without micro stuttering, I will be totally sold.
Click to expand...

I never said it would be a good idea, but FM2 does have 2 PCI-e x8 sockets. That is, technically, enough to do that.

The bandwidth isn't there, and the CPU portion is waaaay under powered, but there's no reason you can't have dedicated GPUs working side by side with the APU. Hell, I've run a 4290 onboard, 5570, and 5770 in unison before. They can't crossfire, but they can put out their own displays or work on their own GPGPU workloads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well this won't last long in it's current state, but I have a long way to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red you need to edit [email protected]~ you picked 8 processors, not 1 !~
Click to expand...

They mean Cores dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This is frustrating:
> will not up load anything last 30 minutes error for some reason


Almost 14% better clock-for-clock in AMD's favor. Daaaang.

I love how the 4.5Ghz 8350 scores higher than the 5.2Ghz 3770k too. That was funny. Just goes to show, can't rely on HyperThreading for everything.

So I finally managed to upload a score. 6416.25 in OpenSUSE at my daily driver of 4.8Ghz, which gives me the #1 8320 score for now, and beating all the 3770ks for half the cost. Ouch.









EDIT: C'mon guys, just 2 more entries and we knock the 3770ks out of the top 10.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Even now you can have 2 7990s running in crossfire on an APU rig and still have the APU working with them to do it's own GPGPU and video outs.
> 
> Not a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> If I see this without micro stuttering, I will be totally sold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it would be a good idea, but FM2 does have 2 PCI-e x8 sockets. That is, technically, enough to do that.
> 
> The bandwidth isn't there, and the CPU portion is waaaay under powered, but there's no reason you can't have dedicated GPUs working side by side with the APU. Hell, I've run a 4290 onboard, 5570, and 5770 in unison before. They can't crossfire, but they can put out their own displays or work on their own GPGPU workloads.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well this won't last long in it's current state, but I have a long way to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> red you need to edit [email protected]~ you picked 8 processors, not 1 !~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They mean Cores dude.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This is frustrating:
> will not up load anything last 30 minutes error for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost 14% better clock-for-clock in AMD's favor. Daaaang.
> 
> I love how the 4.5Ghz 8350 scores higher than the 5.2Ghz 3770k too. That was funny. Just goes to show, can't rely on HyperThreading for everything.
> 
> So I finally managed to upload a score. 6416.25 in OpenSUSE at my daily driver of 4.8Ghz, which gives me the #1 8320 score for now, and beating all the 3770ks for half the cost. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: C'mon guys, just 2 more entries and we knock the 3770ks out of the top 10.
Click to expand...

If the server would stop malfunctioning and take my damn data file!! grrrrr


----------



## jayflores

submitted mine


----------



## The Storm

Grrr stuck at work and cant play!!!!!


----------



## sdlvx

I've got some work to do over the weekend, i saw lower numbers in Gentoo. The JRE comes as a binary package so there's not a lot of optimization going on.

3770k is officially out of the top 10, I don't think it's possible for them to catch up, ever, since we beat a 5.2ghz. I am only scoring a little under 6400 under Gentoo, I need to compile the benchmark or something better, I'm not getting my precious instructions. Either that or I am and that's why FX 8350 is so far ahead, which kind of makes sense.

EDIT: Will, kind of unsurprising, it looks like openJDK from Oracle has fair instruction usage across processors after reading some mailling lists. Welcome to the world of AMD CPUs not being held back by crappy compilers and bad software choices, guys.

Now maybe my avatar picture makes more sense.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I've got some work to do over the weekend, i saw lower numbers in Gentoo. The JRE comes as a binary package so there's not a lot of optimization going on.
> 
> 3770k is officially out of the top 10, I don't think it's possible for them to catch up, ever, since we beat a 5.2ghz. I am only scoring a little under 6400 under Gentoo, I need to compile the benchmark or something better, I'm not getting my precious instructions. Either that or I am and that's why FX 8350 is so far ahead, which kind of makes sense.


I saw that as well. The servers for prime are having a problem at the moment with results. I got one in at 5.0GHz but have not been able to since which is really frustrating having the world record ATM and not bieng able to submit it GRRRR.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Grrr stuck at work and cant play!!!!!


Same but it is my friday WOOT!

With all of these posting and stocks finally rising again do you think AMD is finally getting a strong footing? HSA and hUMA are quite interesting although makes me wonder what the excavator chips are really going to be.. surely we wont lose cores for multithreading?

I remembered when Intel first chose to do hyperthreading made me kind of sad as it didn't really fix anything programming wise.. also since the 700 series just came out isn't AMD/ATI still about to release a 9000 series, with it being as is even a 770 is getting pitted againgst a 7970 so that should be promising


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Same but it is my friday WOOT!
> 
> With all of these posting and stocks finally rising again do you think AMD is finally getting a strong footing? HSA and hUMA are quite interesting although makes me wonder what the excavator chips are really going to be.. surely we wont lose cores for multithreading?
> 
> I remembered when Intel first chose to do hyperthreading made me kind of sad as it didn't really fix anything programming wise.. also since the 700 series just came out isn't AMD/ATI still about to release a 9000 series, with it being as is even a 770 is getting pitted againgst a 7970 so that should be promising


Well it seems to me that over the past year or 2 AMD has been strategically placing itself and that placing is beginning to bear fruit, just a small example XBOX/Playstation. And of course the huma, opencl compute. The next GPUs are 8000 actually and they have leaked their numbers. Looking like 8970 beats titan. Seems their (oh crap forgot the acronym) GCN? (maybe) 2.0 is the reason.


----------



## gertruude

Some nice scores you guys have got on that last benchmark....Ill be working towards it soon so beware









*BTW HAPPY BIRTHDAY GERTIE*


----------



## Mega Man

happy bday
ill work on it some more tonight as well... till then ill be at work


----------



## UncleBlitz

no idea why it see only 6 gb on 8 ....+.+

happy BDay Gert


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Some nice scores you guys have got on that last benchmark....Ill be working towards it soon so beware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW HAPPY BIRTHDAY GERTIE*


Happy birthday! So how old are you now? 50-60?


----------



## 033Y5

happy BDay Gerts


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

HAPPY birthday Gert!
How bout you downclock your rig to about 3.8 ghz and submit a hwbot prime that beats the top 3770k at 5.2ghz - would be a good way to celebrate I think? 









Good job to the guys that sub'd and remember , Vishera club members are all about class, NO GLOATING in front the "other guys"


----------



## UncleBlitz

cant submit anything there


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> HAPPY birthday Gert!
> How bout you downclock your rig to about 3.8 ghz and submit a hwbot prime that beats the top 3770k at 5.2ghz - would be a good way to celebrate I think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job to the guys that sub'd and remember , Vishera club members are all about class, NO GLOATING in front the "other guys"


Aye would be a good thing to do for my naming day









Still trying to sort out some great benches but its too god damn hot today where i am lol

its 24C just inside my room









Thanks for the messages too!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye would be a good thing to do for my naming day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to sort out some great benches but its too god damn hot today where i am lol
> 
> its 24C just inside my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the messages too!


Happy birthday old fart


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> 
> 
> cant submit anything there


Are you getting the same "oopps we would like to blame you for this error" etc etc ?


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you getting the same "oopps we would like to blame you for this error" etc etc ?


lol....nope.... it just never open the web page


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Woot 

say waaaaaa http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20

stupid xeon being number one lol


----------



## Red1776

Sorry..for now F3ERS 2 ASH3S











The battle continues


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Woot
> 
> say waaaaaa http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20
> 
> stupid xeon being number one lol


Getting closer









http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20


----------



## Red1776

Happy Birthday old man


----------



## madorax

finally i buy seidon 120XL for my 8320 ^^

right now i run @ 4.4Ghz in vcore 1.375 (but detect as 1.4 on windows) & NB 1.275. i'm okay if not run 100% cpu. IF i run prime then it will reach 65" in about 2 minutes with fan set to turbo. is this considering okay?

i'm trying to run daily @ 4.5 Ghz with smallest vcore & nb, any ideas the ideal number?

right now i'm converting video to dvd ISO with nero video & converting another video to different format using freemake, AND converting another video with Format Factory, opening FF, running winamp. my cpu is around 90% now but the temp is only at 55" stay... already abour 30 minutes since i run this and it's stay at 55". so i guest for daily this setting @ 4.4 is good to go?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sorry..for now F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle continues




back at you red I'm on top again









@gert com'on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> finally i buy seidon 120XL for my 8320 ^^
> 
> right now i run @ 4.4Ghz in vcore 1.375 (but detect as 1.4 on windows) & NB 1.275. i'm okay if not run 100% cpu. IF i run prime then it will reach 65" in about 2 minutes with fan set to turbo. is this considering okay?
> 
> i'm trying to run daily @ 4.5 Ghz with smallest vcore & nb, any ideas the ideal number?
> 
> right now i'm converting video to dvd ISO with nero video & converting another video to different format using freemake, AND converting another video with Format Factory, opening FF, running winamp. my cpu is around 90% now but the temp is only at 55" stay... already abour 30 minutes since i run this and it's stay at 55". so i guest for daily this setting @ 4.4 is good to go?


Thats a bummer that its not colder.. what thermal paste did you use?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Woot
> 
> say waaaaaa http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20
> 
> stupid xeon being number one lol


32 core xeon , that is


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 32 core xeon , that is


well that explains a lot..


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> back at you red I'm on top again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gert com'on
> Thats a bummer that its not colder.. what thermal paste did you use?


i'm using thermal from the seidon 120XL. I apply only on the center, not much... just a little. and the fan is suck wind from outside case to inside. i put radiator on the back of the case.
i'm in Indonesia, room temp is around 23 ~ 26 at this hour... and my mainboard is only Asus M5A97 R2.0, not much for OC i think... ~_~


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Same but it is my friday WOOT!
> 
> With all of these posting and stocks finally rising again do you think AMD is finally getting a strong footing? HSA and hUMA are quite interesting although makes me wonder what the excavator chips are really going to be.. surely we wont lose cores for multithreading?
> 
> I remembered when Intel first chose to do hyperthreading made me kind of sad as it didn't really fix anything programming wise.. also since the 700 series just came out isn't AMD/ATI still about to release a 9000 series, with it being as is even a 770 is getting pitted againgst a 7970 so that should be promising
> 
> 
> 
> Well it seems to me that over the past year or 2 AMD has been strategically placing itself and that placing is beginning to bear fruit, just a small example XBOX/Playstation. And of course the huma, opencl compute. The next GPUs are 8000 actually and they have leaked their numbers. Looking like 8970 beats titan. Seems their (oh crap forgot the acronym) GCN? (maybe) 2.0 is the reason.
Click to expand...

At a proven 50% increase in Performance/TDP (7790, Malta), ya, it's GCN 2.0's doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Some nice scores you guys have got on that last benchmark....Ill be working towards it soon so beware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW HAPPY BIRTHDAY GERTIE*


Hey, just 3 days after mine.

Happy birthday Gerty.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> At a proven 50% increase in Performance/TDP (7790, Malta), ya, it's GCN 2.0's doing.
> Hey, just 3 days after mine.
> 
> Happy birthday Gerty.


Well happy belated Kyad


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> At a proven 50% increase in Performance/TDP (7790, Malta), ya, it's GCN 2.0's doing.
> Hey, just 3 days after mine.
> 
> Happy birthday Gerty.


Cheers............ You Too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well happy belated Kyad


Even @5.3 its not has high as i got it that time lol

Ill figure this out


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cheers............ You Too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even @5.3 its not has high as i got it that time lol
> 
> Ill figure this out


Itd be nice to see a 3960k compete in this bench and wow a stock 8350 beats a 3770k @5.2
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/halloffame


----------



## UncleBlitz

yeah....i can submit to HWPrime











a lil beer to celebrate....as it will not last long...haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> yeah....i can submit to HWPrime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil beer to celebrate....as it will not last long...haha


Thats a bloody great score,

Git!!!!

Bloody yan..........bloody french!!!

In b4 crash!!!!



Edit: Bloody Yorkshire men!!!!


----------



## sdlvx

Happy birthday Gertrude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Same but it is my friday WOOT!
> 
> With all of these posting and stocks finally rising again do you think AMD is finally getting a strong footing? HSA and hUMA are quite interesting although makes me wonder what the excavator chips are really going to be.. surely we wont lose cores for multithreading?
> 
> I remembered when Intel first chose to do hyperthreading made me kind of sad as it didn't really fix anything programming wise.. also since the 700 series just came out isn't AMD/ATI still about to release a 9000 series, with it being as is even a 770 is getting pitted againgst a 7970 so that should be promising


Yeah, they definitely are. You can tell by what Intel is doing.

First, Intel is focusing on GPU. Why? Because they know HSA/OpenCL is going to be a thing, and if they're shipping HD4000 quality GPUs as their high end, they're not going to get a piece of the pie. Ask yourself how many regular joes who would buy an Intel laptop care about iGPU performance? Most of them don't even know what an iGPU is, and the ones that do know and want to do something besides Facebook and Farmville with their GPUs get something from AMD or Nvidia.

Second, look at how Intel is framing their inability to increase performance and tweak their ancient P6 derived architecture. They won't admit it, they won't go, "well we can't get more than 7% IPC increase out of our chips now", but they will go "performance doesn't matter anymore!" The rumors and that supposed die shot of Steamroller leaves pretty much everyone that has an extremely good grasp on CPU architectures (much beyond my own) expecting at least a 30% increase in performance at the same clocks. Intel knows this. In fact, they know it so well, that my Google Reader for Intel this morning was filled with "Intel replacing Pentiums and Celerons with new Atom cores." And do you know why? Because they know their P6 derived architectures are finished and they're going to try and scale Atom up and turn it into a big core. It's all Intel has left, Itanium failed, Netburst failed, and original Atom failed but they're working hard to make it into something because it's the only CPU where Intel can extract more performance out of it.

Intel has been stuck in a rut for a long time. Nehalem was their last real significant IPC increase, SB was mainly just a clock bump. If you find the time to compare i7 975 to 2600k, you will find they end up pretty darn close, specially considering 975 has lower clocks.

It is the giant, white elephant in the room that no one wants to talk about, the fact that Intel, has, for the last 5 years, only been able to deliver <10% IPC increases. That, and the fact that Intel cheats at measuring their process node, and their 22nm is a lot closer to 26nm. http://www.electronicsweekly.com/mannerisms/manufacturing/the-honest-process-guy-2013-05/ There's a few more sources, but you get the gist.

*I think that once we start seeing games get optimized for AMD, and if we see more things like this HWBOT Prime benchmark that is designed with fair compilers which optimize evenly for all CPUs, that people are going to realize that Intel isn't that strong, they only know how to make themselves feel strong.* We've seen massive amounts of scrutiny over frame times and frame rates last year, and now I believe that if people are vocal enough about it, we can see people realize that CPU benchmarks that don't use a fair compiler are breaking CPU reviews.

To be able to recompile LAME and see a 60% increase in performance at the same clocks, and to use the slower version of LAME as a representation of a CPU's total performance is just flat out deceptive. If you want to play that game I might as well put a first time, 16 year old driver behind the wheel of a supercar, watch him crash and have a horrible lap time, and then declare the car is slow and doesn't handle. It's essentially the same thing.

To be totally honest with you, if Skyrim was compiled the same way LAME official is, you'd see a 60% performance increase on the AMD, which would actually put it above the 3770k. I really, really hope you guys seeing this kind of performance by running an open sourced, fair benchmark on top of an open sourced, fair runtime as a brutal blow to how CPU reviews are currently performed, when reviewers don't consider compilation options or instructions used on each CPU and program and instead declare benchmarks as an accurate representation of CPU performance without actually knowing anything about the benchmark.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> yeah....i can submit to HWPrime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil beer to celebrate....as it will not last long...haha


+1 on that I went to go beat you but the top score I can manage is 6884 after that I think my PSU kicks the bucket and says hey "im givin her all shes got" that and anything north of 5.3 wants over 1.74v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Happy birthday Gertrude
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they definitely are. You can tell by what Intel is doing.
> 
> First, Intel is focusing on GPU. Why? Because they know HSA/OpenCL is going to be a thing, and if they're shipping HD4000 quality GPUs as their high end, they're not going to get a piece of the pie. Ask yourself how many regular joes who would buy an Intel laptop care about iGPU performance? Most of them don't even know what an iGPU is, and the ones that do know and want to do something besides Facebook and Farmville with their GPUs get something from AMD or Nvidia.
> 
> Second, look at how Intel is framing their inability to increase performance and tweak their ancient P6 derived architecture. They won't admit it, they won't go, "well we can't get more than 7% IPC increase out of our chips now", but they will go "performance doesn't matter anymore!" The rumors and that supposed die shot of Steamroller leaves pretty much everyone that has an extremely good grasp on CPU architectures (much beyond my own) expecting at least a 30% increase in performance at the same clocks. Intel knows this. In fact, they know it so well, that my Google Reader for Intel this morning was filled with "Intel replacing Pentiums and Celerons with new Atom cores." And do you know why? Because they know their P6 derived architectures are finished and they're going to try and scale Atom up and turn it into a big core. It's all Intel has left, Itanium failed, Netburst failed, and original Atom failed but they're working hard to make it into something because it's the only CPU where Intel can extract more performance out of it.
> 
> Intel has been stuck in a rut for a long time. Nehalem was their last real significant IPC increase, SB was mainly just a clock bump. If you find the time to compare i7 975 to 2600k, you will find they end up pretty darn close, specially considering 975 has lower clocks.
> 
> It is the giant, white elephant in the room that no one wants to talk about, the fact that Intel, has, for the last 5 years, only been able to deliver <10% IPC increases. That, and the fact that Intel cheats at measuring their process node, and their 22nm is a lot closer to 26nm. http://www.electronicsweekly.com/mannerisms/manufacturing/the-honest-process-guy-2013-05/ There's a few more sources, but you get the gist.
> 
> *I think that once we start seeing games get optimized for AMD, and if we see more things like this HWBOT Prime benchmark that is designed with fair compilers which optimize evenly for all CPUs, that people are going to realize that Intel isn't that strong, they only know how to make themselves feel strong.* We've seen massive amounts of scrutiny over frame times and frame rates last year, and now I believe that if people are vocal enough about it, we can see people realize that CPU benchmarks that don't use a fair compiler are breaking CPU reviews.
> 
> To be able to recompile LAME and see a 60% increase in performance at the same clocks, and to use the slower version of LAME as a representation of a CPU's total performance is just flat out deceptive. If you want to play that game I might as well put a first time, 16 year old driver behind the wheel of a supercar, watch him crash and have a horrible lap time, and then declare the car is slow and doesn't handle. It's essentially the same thing.
> 
> To be totally honest with you, if Skyrim was compiled the same way LAME official is, you'd see a 60% performance increase on the AMD, which would actually put it above the 3770k. I really, really hope you guys seeing this kind of performance by running an open sourced, fair benchmark on top of an open sourced, fair runtime as a brutal blow to how CPU reviews are currently performed, when reviewers don't consider compilation options or instructions used on each CPU and program and instead declare benchmarks as an accurate representation of CPU performance without actually knowing anything about the benchmark.


Wall of text. I will edit this after I read lol

EDIT:

Well that is obvious about Intel however there is one thing that Intel has over AMD is the single threaded IPC, for now its working and is slowly diminishing more or less. It is seeming to start becoming the days of the Athlon x2 where AMD is really getting things back together.

It really is amazing how all of this has played out. Intel is clearly as a disadvantage with their iGPU. They are however ramping that up (when has intels graphics ever been good lol)

You do have a point about software but that has been evident for so long. The only reason AMD is starting to get a break is because of this leverage that they had, Im sure that AMD wanted bulldozer to be the chip that got people excited again. I think that had pushed them back in a hole as far how customers see them. The best thing that has happened at this point is that they got the apu's out and showed how well they can be

The next gen consoles are going to be great but to us here we are not going to see much until about 2 years down the road when people finally learn how to fully write with good code. Then again you will always have your skyrim (TBH i preferred oblivion anyway)


----------



## Olsen

Happy birthday Gertrude - have fun today









here my score :


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olsen*
> 
> Happy birthday Gertrude - have fun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my score :


really odd question but my bench only read half my ram btw good score


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> +1 on that I went to go beat you but the top score I can manage is 6884 after that I think my PSU kicks the bucket and says hey "im givin her all shes got" that and anything north of 5.3 wants over 1.74v
> ...


thx...& lol...by luck we re from the "same team"









same odd thing happened to my RAM but it shows 75% here ....still asking me why
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats a bloody great score,
> 
> Git!!!!
> 
> Bloody yan..........bloody french!! ...


ROFL....got my froggy arse kicked each nite on hawken uk servers....finally some justice under thoses dark skys! (nice score btw, really not far, i can feel ur wings







)


----------



## KyadCK

That reminds me Blitz.

If anyone wants to join the OCN HWBot team, please do so. I'm sure they'll appreciate all the points we're sure to be getting from all this after they verify our rigs.


----------



## Tweeky

AMD FX 9650

http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> AMD FX 9650
> http://amdfx.blogspot.com/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


That would be a blog. One unassociated with AMD, and with no sources.

Besides, naming structure would make the top-of-the-line Steamroller chip the FX 8550.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Some nice scores you guys have got on that last benchmark....Ill be working towards it soon so beware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW HAPPY BIRTHDAY GERTIE*


Happy Birthday Buddy!!!!!!!!!!

Ps I hope I am still doing this when I am your age


----------



## Olsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> really odd question but my bench only read half my ram btw good score


strange, look what hwbot show on your ram : Ballistix Tracer Cooling: Air Cooling Type: 4012MB DDR3 SDRAM

btw new upload from me :



but Blitz is still a big step away - a great score blitz


----------



## vabeachboy0

Just checked the hwbot prime charts and the i7 is getting smacked down big time


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Happy Birthday Buddy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ps I hope I am still doing this when I am your age


Thanks man, Ill be overclocking/gaming into my 60's
Ill be the one kicking ass









If im here ofc lol


----------



## The Storm

anyone else having a hard time trying to run this HWBOT Prime benchmark that you guys are doing using windows 8? I cant even seem to open this .jar file.

Edit...I may have just got java to play nice..be back soon


----------



## The Storm

Well ran some benches, now cant get Hwbot.org to take the upload..keeps saying "Waiting for hwbot.org" and never uploads....geesh


----------



## Vencenzo

Happy Bday gert and belated Kyad.
"Pictures the vishera club at a bar taking shots filled with prime numbers"


----------



## The Storm

I cant get my file to upload no matter what I try...grrrr...getting frustrated with this.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I cant get my file to upload no matter what I try...grrrr...getting frustrated with this.


Try this, google hwbot it should bring up several addresses, click on the one that says " submit score" . Sometimes that works better than going through the front door so to speak.
This is normal though, its the last day of a fairly big competition and they are probably flooded with traffic.


----------



## sdlvx

Is anyone interested in making an AMD OCN team on HWBOT? Perhaps someone who can run it from the main post?

Also, just an FYI, I can tell how well my FX is "getting loaded" by advanced instructions by the temp. If it breaks 70c, it's using at on of AVX and stuff. If it's in the 50s, it's not. All instances show 100% usage among all cores.

The HWBOT Prime program only loads into the 60c range for me, meaning it's not even using all of Piledriver's real potential. I just did my daily compile of Blender from SVN and GCC had no problems breaking 70c.

I guess what I'm getting at is that even though this program and java itself seems to be optimized, it's not optimized the most it can be with compiler alone.

It all depends, but given the research I've done I'd expect at least 10% gain in scores if HWBot Prime and java runtime were fully optimized, meaning we'd all be over 7000, some of you by a significant margin. The gap between 3770k and 8350 would depend on how optimized it was for Intel, but given that it's Intel and no Gentoo folk ever expect to see more than 10% out of software optimizations, and I basically see at least 10%, I would expect the gap to widen significantly if I could get some compile time optimizations going.

I really hope HWBot Prime is a developing trend in more fair compiling practices.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Some nice scores you guys have got on that last benchmark....Ill be working towards it soon so beware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW HAPPY BIRTHDAY GERTIE*


Happy Birthday!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> finally i buy seidon 120XL for my 8320 ^^
> 
> right now i run @ 4.4Ghz in vcore 1.375 (but detect as 1.4 on windows) & NB 1.275. i'm okay if not run 100% cpu. IF i run prime then it will reach 65" in about 2 minutes with fan set to turbo. is this considering okay?
> 
> i'm trying to run daily @ 4.5 Ghz with smallest vcore & nb, any ideas the ideal number?
> 
> right now i'm converting video to dvd ISO with nero video & converting another video to different format using freemake, AND converting another video with Format Factory, opening FF, running winamp. my cpu is around 90% now but the temp is only at 55" stay... already abour 30 minutes since i run this and it's stay at 55". so i guest for daily this setting @ 4.4 is good to go?


That's really sounds high. Is the pump running a constant speed? Maybe air bubbles in the TIM? I was running at over 1.4v recently trying for 4.8GHz and my chip didn't get hot like that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Just wouldn't seem right to submit that on Gertie's birthday


----------



## Lshuman

Just received my 8350 today. Any suggestions on overclocking?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Just wouldn't seem right to submit that on Gertie's birthday


Good luck getting it to post lol. I tried your suggestions, still a no go. I have been trying for a few hours now and still wont upload


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dunno really dude,
> 
> i dont think mine is waaaaaaaaay better than yours though, maybe just a little with the gpu
> 
> my memory isnt great, its quite a bit worse than some of the others


I have always had better graphics benchmarks with an HT Link speed above the 2600 default setting. I usually set mine between 2800 and 3000.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> Just received my 8350 today. Any suggestions on overclocking?


what do you have for cooling? cheap air = 4.4-4.5 ish or custom loop= 5+


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Just wouldn't seem right to submit that on Gertie's birthday


I dont mind









ITs over in 12 mins anyhow


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Happy birthday! So how old are you now? 50-60?


He must be younger. When he had his picture as his avatar a while back, he appeared about 40.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> He must be younger. When he had his picture as his avatar a while back, he appeared about 40.


Yes 40, Picture? no lol ive never had my pic as an avatar









I had my daughter when she was a few months old


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes 40, Picture? no lol ive never had my pic as an avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my daughter when she was a few months old


Before your daughters's picture , there was a picture of a 40ish man. Your brain cells are going prematurely man. I have just the right prescription for you: some raucous bed time activity with the wife. That will either wake you up or put you to sleep permanently.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Before your daughters's picture , there was a picture of a 40ish man. Your brain cells are going prematurely man. I have just the right prescription for you: some raucous bed time activity with the wife. That will either wake you up or put you to sleep permanently.


sorry about this Os2wiz but


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*







*



I just gone through my pics and the only one it could be is this one


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hmmm.. i might have stumbled on to something tweaking..

have any of you guys tried.. (blasphemy warning...) lowering your FSB to under 200 and cranking the snot out of your multiplier?

i've noticed atleast in my limited testing with my cheap ass air cooler that i am managing similar end clocks with lower voltage (0.1v) with a higher ambient in the room (about 10*c hotter right now then previous testing)

this might be a tinfoil theory but windows feels snappier also.

p.s. yes i know its prolly too hot to tweak but i'm bored.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Before your daughters's picture , there was a picture of a 40ish man. Your brain cells are going prematurely man. I have just the right prescription for you: some raucous bed time activity with the wife. That will either wake you up or put you to sleep permanently.


haha well said sir









you must be an very wise man according the way you type.

Also i like the quote u are having in your signature.


----------



## iamwardicus

I love this processor! Watercooled, and I have a 120mm fan aimed both at the VRM area and one taped on the back of the motherboard area for cooling the socket area (Double sided tape is amazing).

My only issue is that according to CPU-Z my fsb speed keeps fluxuating and occasionally it'll bug out and say it's at several hundred thousand mhz at a max fsb... Other than that little quirk I'm pretty happy with this!

Already I'm seeing about 15-25 more fps in WoW. I'm tinkering with overclocks still, nothing is locked in. It will validate around 4.85-4.9ish, but it's not stable. http://valid.canardpc.com/2819040 is my current overclock and it's at least stable enough to play WoW. I'll work on fine tuning it later on when I don't have things going on. I'm going to hope to find a way to get it stable at 4.9ish. 5.0 I think will take too much voltage and I don't have the ability to add another radiator yet for extra cooling.


----------



## Red1776

okay I will let y'all work on this one until I drop the 5.5GHz on ya LOL


----------



## ComputerRestore

Happy Birthday Girtie

Sorry for the late response. Long day at work.

Also a bit late, but someone was asking for a 3960kish HWBOT Prime.

Here's a 3930k @ 4..8Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Not very impressive to say the least.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I will let y'all work on this one until I drop the 5.5GHz on ya LOL


How in the world can you even submit it....I have been trying for 7hrs now..still wont let me


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what do you have for cooling? cheap air = 4.4-4.5 ish or custom loop= 5+


It's water cooling. did you look at my sig at all.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I will let y'all work on this one until I drop the 5.5GHz on ya LOL
> 
> 
> 
> How in the world can you even submit it....I have been trying for 7hrs now..still wont let me
Click to expand...

It's been hit or miss all day. I keep getting the error so i just try now and then.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It's been hit or miss all day. I keep getting the error so i just try now and then.


Yeah I don't get the error just "waiting for hwbot.org" Then it times out after a minute or so with "HTTP 400 Bad Request"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> It's water cooling. did you look at my sig at all.


did show up >.< chromes been giving me greif the past few days..

as for your cooler 4.8 prolly wouldn't be outta reach

R4 cases are nice


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It's been hit or miss all day. I keep getting the error so i just try now and then.


What voltages are you guys using to get above 5.2 - 5.3 Ghz? I can get 5.1 with 1.488v LLC at ultra high. I see megaman hit 5.5 with a nice HWbot prime score


----------



## The Storm

Ok so how do I get past the error that states processor required for 2d benchmarks? What am I filling out incorrectly? I have a 6921.32 I am trying to upload

Edit NVM why is mine in the X64 section?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you getting the same "oopps we would like to blame you for this error" etc etc ?


dont load a pic ( my pics doing the same thing but it was they were too big of files )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sorry..for now F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle continues


what battle







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Woot
> 
> say waaaaaa http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20
> 
> stupid xeon being number one lol


@ >3k msrp i would hope so
dream on baby you say waaaa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 32 core xeon , that is


hehe takes 32... and we are almost already almost beating him....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> At a proven 50% increase in Performance/TDP (7790, Malta), ya, it's GCN 2.0's doing.
> Hey, just 3 days after mine.
> 
> Happy birthday Gerty.


happy b day bud


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Happy birthday Gertrude
> Yeah, they definitely are. You can tell by what Intel is doing.
> 
> First, Intel is focusing on GPU. Why? Because they know HSA/OpenCL is going to be a thing, and if they're shipping HD4000 quality GPUs as their high end, they're not going to get a piece of the pie. Ask yourself how many regular joes who would buy an Intel laptop care about iGPU performance? Most of them don't even know what an iGPU is, and the ones that do know and want to do something besides Facebook and Farmville with their GPUs get something from AMD or Nvidia.
> 
> Second, look at how Intel is framing their inability to increase performance and tweak their ancient P6 derived architecture. They won't admit it, they won't go, "well we can't get more than 7% IPC increase out of our chips now", but they will go "performance doesn't matter anymore!" The rumors and that supposed die shot of Steamroller leaves pretty much everyone that has an extremely good grasp on CPU architectures (much beyond my own) expecting at least a 30% increase in performance at the same clocks. Intel knows this. In fact, they know it so well, that my Google Reader for Intel this morning was filled with "Intel replacing Pentiums and Celerons with new Atom cores." And do you know why? Because they know their P6 derived architectures are finished and they're going to try and scale Atom up and turn it into a big core. It's all Intel has left, Itanium failed, Netburst failed, and original Atom failed but they're working hard to make it into something because it's the only CPU where Intel can extract more performance out of it.
> 
> Intel has been stuck in a rut for a long time. Nehalem was their last real significant IPC increase, SB was mainly just a clock bump. If you find the time to compare i7 975 to 2600k, you will find they end up pretty darn close, specially considering 975 has lower clocks.
> 
> It is the giant, white elephant in the room that no one wants to talk about, the fact that Intel, has, for the last 5 years, only been able to deliver <10% IPC increases. That, and the fact that Intel cheats at measuring their process node, and their 22nm is a lot closer to 26nm. http://www.electronicsweekly.com/mannerisms/manufacturing/the-honest-process-guy-2013-05/ There's a few more sources, but you get the gist.
> 
> *I think that once we start seeing games get optimized for AMD, and if we see more things like this HWBOT Prime benchmark that is designed with fair compilers which optimize evenly for all CPUs, that people are going to realize that Intel isn't that strong, they only know how to make themselves feel strong.* We've seen massive amounts of scrutiny over frame times and frame rates last year, and now I believe that if people are vocal enough about it, we can see people realize that CPU benchmarks that don't use a fair compiler are breaking CPU reviews.
> 
> To be able to recompile LAME and see a 60% increase in performance at the same clocks, and to use the slower version of LAME as a representation of a CPU's total performance is just flat out deceptive. If you want to play that game I might as well put a first time, 16 year old driver behind the wheel of a supercar, watch him crash and have a horrible lap time, and then declare the car is slow and doesn't handle. It's essentially the same thing.
> 
> To be totally honest with you, if Skyrim was compiled the same way LAME official is, you'd see a 60% performance increase on the AMD, which would actually put it above the 3770k. I really, really hope you guys seeing this kind of performance by running an open sourced, fair benchmark on top of an open sourced, fair runtime as a brutal blow to how CPU reviews are currently performed, when reviewers don't consider compilation options or instructions used on each CPU and program and instead declare benchmarks as an accurate representation of CPU performance without actually knowing anything about the benchmark.





absolutely +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> really odd question but my bench only read half my ram btw good score


mine only ever reads 4gb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That reminds me Blitz.
> 
> If anyone wants to join the OCN HWBot team, please do so. I'm sure they'll appreciate all the points we're sure to be getting from all this after they verify our rigs.


really ? i just made one ( last night ) for this thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> anyone else having a hard time trying to run this HWBOT Prime benchmark that you guys are doing using windows 8? I cant even seem to open this .jar file.
> 
> Edit...I may have just got java to play nice..be back soon


fyi scores in win 8 vs win7 clock for clock @ 5.2 i got 100 points more in win 7.... last night i was in win 8 ... loaded same profile today after i got off ( just now ) and yea 100 points more.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Is anyone interested in making an AMD OCN team on HWBOT? Perhaps someone who can run it from the main post?
> 
> Also, just an FYI, I can tell how well my FX is "getting loaded" by advanced instructions by the temp. If it breaks 70c, it's using at on of AVX and stuff. If it's in the 50s, it's not. All instances show 100% usage among all cores.
> 
> The HWBOT Prime program only loads into the 60c range for me, meaning it's not even using all of Piledriver's real potential. I just did my daily compile of Blender from SVN and GCC had no problems breaking 70c.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is that even though this program and java itself seems to be optimized, it's not optimized the most it can be with compiler alone.
> 
> It all depends, but given the research I've done I'd expect at least 10% gain in scores if HWBot Prime and java runtime were fully optimized, meaning we'd all be over 7000, some of you by a significant margin. The gap between 3770k and 8350 would depend on how optimized it was for Intel, but given that it's Intel and no Gentoo folk ever expect to see more than 10% out of software optimizations, and I basically see at least 10%, I would expect the gap to widen significantly if I could get some compile time optimizations going.
> 
> I really hope HWBot Prime is a developing trend in more fair compiling practices.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I will let y'all work on this one until I drop the 5.5GHz on ya LOL


toooooo late.....
back on top baby
fyi i am extremely undervolted for 5.5 ghz .... so bring it on... beat me and ill up my volts !~


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont load a pic ( my pics doing the same thing but it was they were too big of files )
> what battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ >3k msrp i would hope so
> dream on baby you say waaaa
> hehe takes 32... and we are almost already almost beating him....
> happy b day bud
> absolutely +1
> mine only ever reads 4gb
> really ? i just made one ( last night ) for this thread
> fyi scores in win 8 vs win7 clock for clock @ 5.2 i got 100 points more in win 7.... last night i was in win 8 ... loaded same profile today after i got off ( just now ) and yea 100 points more.
> toooooo late.....
> back on top baby
> fyi i am extremely undervolted for 5.5 ghz .... so bring it on... beat me and ill up my volts !~


Why are we in the X64 though mega man?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> What voltages are you guys using to get above 5.2 - 5.3 Ghz? I can get 5.1 with 1.488v LLC at ultra high. I see megaman hit 5.5 with a nice HWbot prime score


To run all 8 cores at 100% 5.5ghz + stable my chip needs 1.65 V at load.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> To run all 8 cores at 100% 5.5ghz + stable my chip needs 1.65 V at load.


i can boot @ 1.65... wont try anything at load
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Why are we in the X64 though mega man?


no idea. i know my win 7 is limited to 16gb ( need to upgrade to win pro or w.e. for more. but still.... it just wont


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are you getting the same "oopps we would like to blame you for this error" etc etc ?
> 
> 
> 
> dont load a pic ( my pics doing the same thing but it was they were too big of files )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sorry..for now F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Woot
> 
> say waaaaaa http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20
> 
> stupid xeon being number one lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ >3k msrp i would hope so
> dream on baby you say waaaa
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 32 core xeon , that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehe takes 32... and we are almost already almost beating him....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> At a proven 50% increase in Performance/TDP (7790, Malta), ya, it's GCN 2.0's doing.
> Hey, just 3 days after mine.
> 
> Happy birthday Gerty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> happy b day bud
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Happy birthday Gertrude
> Yeah, they definitely are. You can tell by what Intel is doing.
> 
> First, Intel is focusing on GPU. Why? Because they know HSA/OpenCL is going to be a thing, and if they're shipping HD4000 quality GPUs as their high end, they're not going to get a piece of the pie. Ask yourself how many regular joes who would buy an Intel laptop care about iGPU performance? Most of them don't even know what an iGPU is, and the ones that do know and want to do something besides Facebook and Farmville with their GPUs get something from AMD or Nvidia.
> 
> Second, look at how Intel is framing their inability to increase performance and tweak their ancient P6 derived architecture. They won't admit it, they won't go, "well we can't get more than 7% IPC increase out of our chips now", but they will go "performance doesn't matter anymore!" The rumors and that supposed die shot of Steamroller leaves pretty much everyone that has an extremely good grasp on CPU architectures (much beyond my own) expecting at least a 30% increase in performance at the same clocks. Intel knows this. In fact, they know it so well, that my Google Reader for Intel this morning was filled with "Intel replacing Pentiums and Celerons with new Atom cores." And do you know why? Because they know their P6 derived architectures are finished and they're going to try and scale Atom up and turn it into a big core. It's all Intel has left, Itanium failed, Netburst failed, and original Atom failed but they're working hard to make it into something because it's the only CPU where Intel can extract more performance out of it.
> 
> Intel has been stuck in a rut for a long time. Nehalem was their last real significant IPC increase, SB was mainly just a clock bump. If you find the time to compare i7 975 to 2600k, you will find they end up pretty darn close, specially considering 975 has lower clocks.
> 
> It is the giant, white elephant in the room that no one wants to talk about, the fact that Intel, has, for the last 5 years, only been able to deliver <10% IPC increases. That, and the fact that Intel cheats at measuring their process node, and their 22nm is a lot closer to 26nm. http://www.electronicsweekly.com/mannerisms/manufacturing/the-honest-process-guy-2013-05/ There's a few more sources, but you get the gist.
> 
> *I think that once we start seeing games get optimized for AMD, and if we see more things like this HWBOT Prime benchmark that is designed with fair compilers which optimize evenly for all CPUs, that people are going to realize that Intel isn't that strong, they only know how to make themselves feel strong.* We've seen massive amounts of scrutiny over frame times and frame rates last year, and now I believe that if people are vocal enough about it, we can see people realize that CPU benchmarks that don't use a fair compiler are breaking CPU reviews.
> 
> To be able to recompile LAME and see a 60% increase in performance at the same clocks, and to use the slower version of LAME as a representation of a CPU's total performance is just flat out deceptive. If you want to play that game I might as well put a first time, 16 year old driver behind the wheel of a supercar, watch him crash and have a horrible lap time, and then declare the car is slow and doesn't handle. It's essentially the same thing.
> 
> To be totally honest with you, if Skyrim was compiled the same way LAME official is, you'd see a 60% performance increase on the AMD, which would actually put it above the 3770k. I really, really hope you guys seeing this kind of performance by running an open sourced, fair benchmark on top of an open sourced, fair runtime as a brutal blow to how CPU reviews are currently performed, when reviewers don't consider compilation options or instructions used on each CPU and program and instead declare benchmarks as an accurate representation of CPU performance without actually knowing anything about the benchmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely +1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> really odd question but my bench only read half my ram btw good score
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine only ever reads 4gb
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That reminds me Blitz.
> 
> If anyone wants to join the OCN HWBot team, please do so. I'm sure they'll appreciate all the points we're sure to be getting from all this after they verify our rigs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really ? i just made one ( last night ) for this thread
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> anyone else having a hard time trying to run this HWBOT Prime benchmark that you guys are doing using windows 8? I cant even seem to open this .jar file.
> 
> Edit...I may have just got java to play nice..be back soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fyi scores in win 8 vs win7 clock for clock @ 5.2 i got 100 points more in win 7.... last night i was in win 8 ... loaded same profile today after i got off ( just now ) and yea 100 points more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Is anyone interested in making an AMD OCN team on HWBOT? Perhaps someone who can run it from the main post?
> 
> Also, just an FYI, I can tell how well my FX is "getting loaded" by advanced instructions by the temp. If it breaks 70c, it's using at on of AVX and stuff. If it's in the 50s, it's not. All instances show 100% usage among all cores.
> 
> The HWBOT Prime program only loads into the 60c range for me, meaning it's not even using all of Piledriver's real potential. I just did my daily compile of Blender from SVN and GCC had no problems breaking 70c.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is that even though this program and java itself seems to be optimized, it's not optimized the most it can be with compiler alone.
> 
> It all depends, but given the research I've done I'd expect at least 10% gain in scores if HWBot Prime and java runtime were fully optimized, meaning we'd all be over 7000, some of you by a significant margin. The gap between 3770k and 8350 would depend on how optimized it was for Intel, but given that it's Intel and no Gentoo folk ever expect to see more than 10% out of software optimizations, and I basically see at least 10%, I would expect the gap to widen significantly if I could get some compile time optimizations going.
> 
> I really hope HWBot Prime is a developing trend in more fair compiling practices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I will let y'all work on this one until I drop the 5.5GHz on ya LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> toooooo late.....
> back on top baby
> fyi i am extremely undervolted for 5.5 ghz .... so bring it on... beat me and ill up my volts !~
Click to expand...

Undervolted @ 5.5?
well your 8350 sure went magic all of a sudden.
Kinda gave yourself away mega.


----------



## The Storm

Never Mind, I will take #1 thank you muahahahahaha
This is on Windows 8 BTW


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> 
> 
> Never Mind, I will take #1 thank you muahahahahaha
> This is on Windows 8 BTW


lol very nice


----------



## Rangerjr1

You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Undervolted @ 5.5?
> well your 8350 sure went magic all of a sudden.
> Kinda gave yourself away mega.


no ... undervolted meaning i am sure i am loosing performance because my chip is not getting proper volts to function. not undervolted from stock!~

you can doooo ett red !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> 
> 
> Never Mind, I will take #1 thank you muahahahahaha
> This is on Windows 8 BTW


so close ... but awesome man can you boot to win 7? you would beat me !~

NICE though !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!


looks kinda small to me ? what is that like 80mm ?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no ... undervolted meaning i am sure i am loosing performance because my chip is not getting proper volts to function. not undervolted from stock!~
> 
> you can doooo ett red !~
> so close ... but awesome man can you boot to win 7? you would beat me !~
> 
> NICE though !~
> looks kinda small to me ? what is that like 80mm ?


I will give it a shot.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> looks kinda small to me ? what is that like 80mm ?


Thats what she said.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Thats what she said.


meh i am ok with having the smallest man piece here, as long as it fires every time is all i care about. like a gun. i just want reliability.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh i am ok with having the smallest man piece here, as long as it fires every time is all i care about. like a gun. i just want reliability.


You got less than 80mm?

You brought this on yourself.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You got less than 80mm?
> 
> You brought this on yourself.


no...i got less then 8mm ~!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no...i got less then 8mm ~!


We should make an 80mm or less owners club.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!


Reminded me of a cooler I had a while back:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Reminded me of a cooler I had a while back:


but yours is bigger then his small one


----------



## Durquavian

I posted 15th on HWBOT Prime so only 3 intels left.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Reminded me of a cooler I had a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yours is bigger then his small one
Click to expand...

it depended on how much ya had to drink


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> 
> 
> Never Mind, I will take #1 thank you muahahahahaha
> This is on Windows 8 BTW


Nice..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Happy Birthday Girtie
> 
> Sorry for the late response. Long day at work.
> 
> Also a bit late, but someone was asking for a 3960kish HWBOT Prime.
> 
> Here's a 3930k @ 4..8Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very impressive to say the least.


wow just wow

For everyone that has knocked me down to the #6 spot congrats! guess this is what I get for sleeping. Then again I didn't expect to run much faster any way cause im at my limit, I tried 5.4 but it through me into a loop I couldn't get out of.... so glad for the saber's bios button saved my butt

how does one add for the team on hwbot?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nice.. too bad Mega has you beat again..
> wow just wow
> 
> For everyone that has knocked me down to the #6 spot congrats! guess this is what I get for sleeping. Then again I didn't expect to run much faster any way cause im at my limit, I tried 5.4 but it through me into a loop I couldn't get out of.... so glad for the saber's bios button saved my butt


i love that button but i couldnt boot fully @ 5.5 @ 300 fsb try going stock FSB and upping multi

whats this again ? i posted that before he posted his score !~


----------



## vabeachboy0

I would push for a higher overclock on my crosshair but I don't think the H100 could handle any higher than 5.2 ghz. I know i could really push it last time I did it tripped a breaker


----------



## Mega Man

dont run the microwave while benching !~


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont run the microwave while benching !~










Come to think of it i think my wife put something the microwave when that happened


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it i think my wife put something the microwave when that happened










Called it !~


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

looking at a gpu card upgrade later this week... working with a evga gtx 550 ti. got a decent price on a HD5850

by all account this should be a massive upgrade (for me anyway) wise move?

before anyone says go big or go home i've got a price of 80$ on the sucker.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> looking at a gpu card upgrade later this week... working with a evga gtx 550 ti. got a decent price on a HD5850
> 
> by all account this should be a massive upgrade (for me anyway) wise move?
> 
> before anyone says go big or go home i've got a price of 80$ on the sucker.


not bad it will give you a slight boost in performance but what will really boost is the anisotrophic filtering


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called it !~


Hey you are just a few points shy of 6700 in hwprime com'on you know you wanna hit it


----------



## vabeachboy0

OK guys looking for suggestions on an extreme run on the crosshair v. Have fans all set to max, a box fan on the open side of the case ready to roll


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Got my cable in to add a second PSU did a quick test.. Yup 5.3 was pushing my 750w. I have a 800 tried to get 5.4 but my chip doesn't like it. However now I will be able to play around some and clock my GPUs again

Boy O Boy my chip loves to eat dem voltages .. Still think that it should have been an 8320.. but i think it squeeked by passing AMD's test..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not bad it will give you a slight boost in performance but what will really boost is the anisotrophic filtering


would a hd4850x2 or a hd4870x2 be better with a 600w psu? (they are like 10$ more each)

for referance: main games being played
Boarderlands 2
Deus EX: HR
Bio shock 2
D3


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Got my cable in to add a second PSU did a quick test.. Yup 5.3 was pushing my 750w. I have a 800 tried to get 5.4 but my chip doesn't like it. However now I will be able to play around some and clock my GPUs again
> 
> Boy O Boy my chip loves to eat dem voltages .. Still think that it should have been an 8320.. but i think it squeeked by passing AMD's test..


such contrast, i've been toyig with mine and i can undervolt to 1.29v and still hit 4.4+


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> would a hd4850x2 or a hd4870x2 be better with a 600w psu? (they are like 10$ more each)
> 
> for referance: main games being played
> Boarderlands 2
> Deus EX: HR
> Bio shock 2
> D3


I haven't found a 650 watt psu that will properly power my 4870 X2's.
They make a helluva lot of heat , hard to set up and have microstutter. Are you sure you want one ?
What are you spending in total on the card?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> would a hd4850x2 or a hd4870x2 be better with a 600w psu? (they are like 10$ more each)
> 
> for referance: main games being played
> Boarderlands 2
> Deus EX: HR
> Bio shock 2
> D3


Honestly no one here knows more about trying to find the deal and keep investments low but you may want to come out of the 4000 series. Great cards but their lifespan is lingering on life support. I mean get what you gotts get, I got a 7770 so I got no room to talk- not much money for a while, buying a house and getting married. But at any rate if you can afford better I'd get better.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> would a hd4850x2 or a hd4870x2 be better with a 600w psu? (they are like 10$ more each)
> 
> for referance: main games being played
> Boarderlands 2
> Deus EX: HR
> Bio shock 2
> D3


stick with the 5850 Also to comp-are I am running 2x GTX 460's with my clock at 5.1 I run out of power with a 750w PSU so a 600w really wouldnt be much room for overclocking anything
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> such contrast, i've been toyig with mine and i can undervolt to 1.29v and still hit 4.4+


I have a high VID chip im sure I lost the silicon lottery but hey I still got it up there past 5.0 so I am still pleased


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> such contrast, i've been toyig with mine and i can undervolt to 1.29v and still hit 4.4+


Whats your VID?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> stick with the 5850 Also to comp-are I am running 2x GTX 460's with my clock at 5.1 I run out of power with a 750w PSU so a 600w really wouldnt be much room for overclocking anything
> I have a high VID chip im sure I lost the silicon lottery but hey I still got it up there past 5.0 so I am still pleased


here i come bud ... my best physics yet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6662498


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> here i come bud ... my best physics yet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6662498


oo soo close you have 200 points to make it till you beat me.. but then again I just got a little extra juice I may be able to hit 10k now


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Whats your VID?


if i understand correctly what VID is (stock voltage at auto right?)

1.34v ish? can't remember exactly

also a fun tidbit that lit my face up, it ran almost 4.1 with turbo off. at that voltage (everythign set to auto)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if i understand correctly what VID is (stock voltage at auto right?)
> 
> 1.34v ish? can't remember exactly
> 
> also a fun tidbit that lit my face up, it ran almost 4.1 with turbo off. at that voltage (everythign set to auto)


no that isn't it. If you have HWiNFO64 and you do want it, it shows there. Or in AOD (AMD overdrive) The voltage slider is set to your vid.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> no that isn't it. If you have HWiNFO64 and you do want it, it shows there. Or in AOD (AMD overdrive) The voltage slider is set to your vid.


core temp work?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> oo soo close you have 200 points to make it till you beat me.. but then again I just got a little extra juice I may be able to hit 10k now


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6662542

even closer

about to kick you from #1

jaws music plays in the background ......

just a reminder
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6642439


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Got my cable in to add a second PSU did a quick test.. Yup 5.3 was pushing my 750w. I have a 800 tried to get 5.4 but my chip doesn't like it. However now I will be able to play around some and clock my GPUs again
> 
> Boy O Boy my chip loves to eat dem voltages .. Still think that it should have been an 8320.. but i think it squeeked by passing AMD's test..
> 
> 
> 
> such contrast, i've been toyig with mine and i can undervolt to 1.29v and still hit 4.4+
Click to expand...

Get above 4.8, you'll start crying as you keep clicking the "voltage up" button.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> core temp work?


Well if it is accurate your VID is 1.3375. Your chip wont run stable at 4.4ghz at 1.29v. You're lucky you load into windows with that, unless you are using LLC to compensate.

Edit: also noticed you lowered your FSB and increased your multi. odd


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6662542
> 
> even closer
> 
> about to kick you from #1
> 
> jaws music plays in the background ......
> 
> just a reminder
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6642439


..................................................
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6662570
2 points away !~

physics is above my graphics score ( @ stock settings )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well if it is accurate your VID is 1.3375. Your chip wont run stable at 4.4ghz at 1.29v. You're lucky you load into windows with that, unless you are using LLC to compensate.
> 
> Edit: also noticed you lowered your FSB and increased your multi. odd


llc is being used. ultra high setting iirc (Xhair v formula Z fyi)

ya.. bizarre i know.. but it seems stable so far i've not stressed it yet..

i've put it thru a grind or two on D3 seems to be ok

this is really just a test oc (my last one i bumped up the fsb and downed the multi)

if i get this stable to bench and the weather cooperates, (32* at almost 1 am :/ ) i'll consider myself successful weather it benchs well or not lol


----------



## MrStick89

#10 Why are we scoring so well in this benchmark?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2384977_mrstick89_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6700.45_primes_per_second


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> #9! Why are we scoring so well in this benchmark?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2384977_mrstick89_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6700.45_primes_per_second


Apparently it is a fair benchmark. Allows for true multicore performance.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> #10 Why are we scoring so well in this benchmark?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2384977_mrstick89_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6700.45_primes_per_second


congrats!

it is programmed to take advantage of what bulldozer does so well

....t.rghz just tripped my ocp


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> core temp work?


Thats weird my VID is lower than your with the same chip.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> core temp work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird my VID is lower than your with the same chip.
Click to expand...

Not wierd, chips are binned.

8300 chips have a voltage range from 1.3 to 1.4v.

Generally, lower vid chips run hotter at the same voltage. Higher vid chips run colder.

Lower vid hits a thermal wall sooner, best for LN2. Higher vid chips hit a voltage wall sooner, better for Air. Middle ground is best for watercooling.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not wierd, chips are binned.
> 
> 8300 chips have a voltage range from 1.3 to 1.4v.
> 
> Generally, lower vid chips run hotter at the same voltage. Higher vid chips run colder.
> 
> Lower vid hits a thermal wall sooner, best for LN2. Higher vid chips hit a voltage wall sooner, better for Air. Middle ground is best for watercooling.


Interesting, maybe we should compare VID's


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not wierd, chips are binned.
> 
> 8300 chips have a voltage range from 1.3 to 1.4v.
> 
> Generally, lower vid chips run hotter at the same voltage. Higher vid chips run colder.
> 
> Lower vid hits a thermal wall sooner, best for LN2. Higher vid chips hit a voltage wall sooner, better for Air. Middle ground is best for watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, maybe we should compare VID's
Click to expand...

1.35v on the mark, I can push 5.0 with my loop and bench at 5.2 in the cold. Remember though, I'm on an 8320, and only Ghost matched me so far.


----------



## Vencenzo

^^ My chip will do 5.0 @ 1.48, but I need to put my rad in my minifridge for 5.24.
Out of the 7 I've dealt with, this one has the lowest voltage req.

This chip was the only one that was a rma return and odly it has no batch number, the line is just skipped.
Not sure how I feel about this chip now. Concur with the middle ground for water cooling is best.

Skim through my uploaded pics thus far and pay attention to clock vs core and cpu/nb speed vs temp.
Possible AMD sent back a test chip on rma?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not wierd, chips are binned.
> 
> 8300 chips have a voltage range from 1.3 to 1.4v.
> 
> Generally, lower vid chips run hotter at the same voltage. Higher vid chips run colder.
> 
> Lower vid hits a thermal wall sooner, best for LN2. Higher vid chips hit a voltage wall sooner, better for Air. Middle ground is best for watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, maybe we should compare VID's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.35v on the mark, I can push 5.0 with my loop and bench at 5.2 in the cold. Remember though, I'm on an 8320, and only Ghost matched me so far.
Click to expand...

I was sent a second 8350 from the same (great batch 1229) that is very close to that voltage req

@ Vencenzo, do you know your batch # on that chip?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was sent a second 8350 from the same (great batch 1229) that is very close to that voltage req
> 
> @ Vencenzo, do you know your batch # on that chip?


Found it, just missed it before : 1302.
Out of arctic silver now







.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was sent a second 8350 from the same (great batch 1229) that is very close to that voltage req
> 
> @ Vencenzo, do you know your batch # on that chip?
> 
> 
> 
> Found it, just missed it before : 1302.
> Out of arctic silver now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

opps, sorry about that hehe








Just a suggestion as you are in the market now.
I really like this IC Diamond TIM I tried earlier this year-good stuff.











http://www.innovationcooling.com/overview.htm


----------



## Vencenzo

Meh I had planned to reapply to see if i put a bit much on first time anyway.

I'll keep that IC diamond in mind. Never really payed attention to new thermal paste, maybe I should,1-2c wouldn't hurt.
What voltage and temps you get at exactly 5.0?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Meh I had planned to reapply to see if i put a bit much on first time anyway.
> 
> I'll keep that IC diamond in mind. Never really payed attention to new thermal paste, maybe I should,1-2c wouldn't hurt.
> What voltage and temps you get at exactly 5.0?


The 8350 in the 'Holodeck' does 5.0GHz @ 1.4633
Loaded temp is 46c # 22c ambient
My Delta temp is 1.4c


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The 8350 in the 'Holodeck' does 5.0GHz @ 1.4633
> Loaded temp is 46c # 22c ambient
> My Delta temp is 1.4c


Thx for info
Seems our chips are about the same, you just got that sexy custom loop. I would expect your cooling to destroy mine, just not to that degree.
My 5.0 @ 1.488 is 59c core prime blend, 51c IBT, 49c smallft. Blend is always my bane.

I've been wondering if people are reporting prime or IBT temps for load on the chart.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The 8350 in the 'Holodeck' does 5.0GHz @ 1.4633
> Loaded temp is 46c # 22c ambient
> My Delta temp is 1.4c
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for info
> Seems our chips are about the same, you just got that sexy custom loop. I would expect your cooling to destroy mine, just not to that degree.
> My 5.0 @ 1.488 is 59c core prime blend, 51c IBT, 49c smallft. Blend is always my bane.
> 
> I've been wondering if people are reporting prime or IBT temps for load on the chart.
Click to expand...

I f memory serves, we went with IBT because so many people were having problems with P95.


----------



## levontraut

I bought my fx 8350 this morning.

I also bought a asrock 990fx extreem3.

so I am going to take my 1055t and the asrock and turn that into my teamspeak server with 4 gig of ram.

then my sig rig will be

990fx ud5
FX 8350
4 gig of ram

yippee

not to strip down and build 2 rigs


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6662542
> 
> even closer
> 
> about to kick you from #1
> 
> jaws music plays in the background ......
> 
> just a reminder
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6642439










Im waiting







Saw your other post about 2 points.. comeon thats margin of error you can hit it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Get above 4.8, you'll start crying as you keep clicking the "voltage up" button.


Tell me about it. 5.3 took me to 1.74ish and It still isn't stable just enough to bench and that is it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> llc is being used. ultra high setting iirc (Xhair v formula Z fyi)
> 
> ya.. bizarre i know.. but it seems stable so far i've not stressed it yet..
> 
> i've put it thru a grind or two on D3 seems to be ok
> 
> this is really just a test oc (my last one i bumped up the fsb and downed the multi)
> 
> if i get this stable to bench and the weather cooperates, (32* at almost 1 am :/ ) i'll consider myself successful weather it benchs well or not lol


Not bizarre ultra high adds voltages so you are not truly at that low of a voltage. you need to see what you have under load to discern correctly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I bought my fx 8350 this morning.
> 
> I also bought a asrock 990fx extreem3.
> 
> so I am going to take my 1055t and the asrock and turn that into my teamspeak server with 4 gig of ram.
> 
> then my sig rig will be
> 
> 990fx ud5
> FX 8350
> 4 gig of ram
> 
> yippee
> 
> not to strip down and build 2 rigs


*WELCOME!*


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@ F3ER

the bizarre thing is i'm lowering my fsb and pumping my multi


----------



## levontraut

Odd

I am running EVERYTHING at stock and my cpu is running at 4.1

I am not complaining though

http://valid.canardpc.com/2819427

http://valid.canardpc.com/2819427


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I bought my fx 8350 this morning.
> 
> I also bought a asrock 990fx extreem3.
> 
> so I am going to take my 1055t and the asrock and turn that into my teamspeak server with 4 gig of ram.
> 
> then my sig rig will be
> 
> 990fx ud5
> FX 8350
> 4 gig of ram
> 
> yippee
> 
> not to strip down and build 2 rigs


welcome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your other post about 2 points.. comeon thats margin of error you can hit it
> Tell me about it. 5.3 took me to 1.74ish and It still isn't stable just enough to bench and that is it
> Not bizarre ultra high adds voltages so you are not truly at that low of a voltage. you need to see what you have under load to discern correctly
> *WELCOME!*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211

i do believe i will be taking that trophy thank you !~


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> did show up >.< chromes been giving me greif the past few days..
> 
> as for your cooler 4.8 prolly wouldn't be outta reach
> 
> R4 cases are nice


Yes this case is great. I'm getting 4.5 on 1.36v is this normal?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !~
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211
> 
> i do believe i will be taking that trophy thank you !~


If i had better ram id be kicking yer butts









i just suck


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If i had better ram id be kicking yer butts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just suck


ill tell you my secret samsung miracle ram !~

as you can see from my score. it lives up to its name


----------



## Durquavian

My VID is 1.2875V. So LN2 for me, crap that sucks.


----------



## iamwardicus

I cannot believe how much more heat this processor puts out compared to my phenom... My phenom wouldn't go above 45C during stress testing - and the 8350 spiked at 63C after about 10 minutes of small fft testing in P95 (But it did remain stable!!!!)... I will have to get more radiator sometime I think...

Currently stable at 4.816ghz - 1.5v (Ultra-High LLC) 200mhz fsb, 24x multi, 1866 memory speed, 2400nb / 2600 htt. I'm pretty happy with it as I'll not be getting anywhere near those temps during normal use









I'll try to get an IBT going later if the temps will stay down enough so I can submit to the main form.


----------



## Mega Man

you can dooooo eeeeeettttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Mega Man

you can dooooo eeeeeettttttttttttttttttt


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can dooooo eeeeeettttttttttttttttttt


I think my computer is yelling at me.. I can't seem to get stable enough again to run physics testing. It restarts in the middle of it ughhhhh That 10k is sooo close


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think my computer is yelling at me.. I can't seem to get stable enough again to run physics testing. It restarts in the middle of it ughhhhh That 10k is sooo close


How on earth can you lower fsb below 200, if i do that it doesnt even post


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> How on earth can you lower fsb below 200, if i do that it doesnt even post


umm very carefully i8f you do you have to raise the multi on everything else.. theres a pro and con to.. however I do high FSB


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ F3ER
> 
> the bizarre thing is i'm lowering my fsb and pumping my multi


I played around with that as well. Running 150FSB the CPU worked very nice. The problem I ran into was that going over a 26 Multi on the CPU took a pile of voltage to even boot.
I'm going from memory but I think 3.975Ghz (150 x 26.5) took 1.45v to run and I couldn't even boot at 150 x 27 at 1.55v

I didn't test it with increasing the CPU/NB voltages (was on Auto). I also didn't try increasing the NB 1.8v setting as that's appently the one that controls the Multiplier Functions. So maybe it's possible to get a higher CPU multi without crazy voltages. It did seem to produce better memory scores that way, so for that reason it was interesting to play around with.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> umm very carefully i8f you do you have to raise the multi on everything else.. theres a pro and con to.. however I do high FSB


Ihave done high fsb i think the highest i've reached so far 350 MHz with this board with my phenom II x6 1090T.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Ihave done high fsb i think the highest i've reached so far 350 MHz with this board with my phenom II x6 1090T.


i stick around 265-270 and multi around 19.5-20 for my clocks but that is mainly so I can OC my ram since on this board it doesn't like the dram multi being messed with


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Ihave done high fsb i think the highest i've reached so far 350 MHz with this board with my phenom II x6 1090T.


i can boot @ 350 on my saberkitty as well.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I cannot believe how much more heat this processor puts out compared to my phenom... My phenom wouldn't go above 45C during stress testing - and the 8350 spiked at 63C after about 10 minutes of small fft testing in P95 (But it did remain stable!!!!)... I will have to get more radiator sometime I think...
> 
> Currently stable at 4.816ghz - 1.5v (Ultra-High LLC) 200mhz fsb, 24x multi, 1866 memory speed, 2400nb / 2600 htt. I'm pretty happy with it as I'll not be getting anywhere near those temps during normal use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get an IBT going later if the temps will stay down enough so I can submit to the main form.


May i suggest that you try lower multiplier and higher FSB? Could let you decrease voltage a bit.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665294

i combined my top physics with top gpu ( ocing )

only scores near me with 8350 have to disable tess. >:O


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665294
> 
> i combined my top physics with top gpu ( ocing )
> 
> only scores near me with 8350 have to disable tess. >:O


Nice job


----------



## gertruude

Delete i say!!


----------



## gertruude

What was i saying??

Oh aye im giving up benching until i get a new psu

Found out today its the psu thats struggling with my high clocks thats why i cant compete


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What was i saying??
> 
> Oh aye im giving up benching until i get a new psu
> 
> Found out today its the psu thats struggling with my high clocks thats why i cant compete


I think I might have found my limits of my psu last night as well. I booted and started testing at 5.5 and she shut down on me, no warning, no bsod, just off lol. It powered back up no problem. Its an HX1000 psu but unfortunatly its basically 2 500w units in 1 shell, 2 40a rails.

Edit...I do have a Corsair AX1200 on its way though haha!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I think I might have found my limits of my psu last night as well. I booted and started testing at 5.5 and she shut down on me, no warning, no bsod, just off lol. It powered back up no problem. Its an HX1000 psu but unfortunatly its basically 2 500w units in 1 shell, 2 40a rails.
> 
> Edit...I do have a Corsair AX1200 on its way though haha!!


Won't be long now and someone will see smoke...lol

100 amps really ought to be enough


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Won't be long now and someone will see smoke...lol
> 
> 100 amps really ought to be enough


I am just amazed at how much brute force these things will take, it possible that I might have been north of 1.7v


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I am just amazed at how much brute force these things will take, it possible that I might have been north of 1.7v


1.72 V on 100 % load 8 cores is as brave/silly as i have gotten.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.72 V on 100 % load 8 cores is as brave/silly as i have gotten.


I think a lot of us yesterday found the limits of the PSUs Its quite fantastic thar out chips just keep chuggin the volts and the PSU is the first to go

Side note completely off topic.. when did swat cats hit boomerang its like 90's cartoons are now classics? am i having one of those age moments?

I hit 1.74ish but i think that was due to the psu not giving clean power cause it was maxed out


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think a lot of us yesterday found the limits of the PSUs Its quite fantastic thar out chips just keep chuggin the volts and the PSU is the first to go
> 
> Side note completely off topic.. when did swat cats hit boomerang its like 90's cartoons are now classics? am i having one of those age moments?
> 
> I hit 1.74ish but i think that was due to the psu not giving clean power cause it was maxed out


Bahaha i loved that cartoon


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My VID is 1.2875V. So LN2 for me, crap that sucks.


1.28 VID and 4.6 is taking 1.47 for stable?! 4.6 is 1.322 for this chip.
You have newest bios?
I'd like to see how far you can bump down your vcore before 4.6 starts failing largeft/blend.

Noticed your using 4x4g ram. What's your cpu/nb v?
1.25 cpu/nb with cpu/nb LLC on high might be helpful if not already.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I played around with that as well. Running 150FSB the CPU worked very nice. The problem I ran into was that going over a 26 Multi on the CPU took a pile of voltage to even boot.
> I'm going from memory but I think 3.975Ghz (150 x 26.5) took 1.45v to run and I couldn't even boot at 150 x 27 at 1.55v
> 
> I didn't test it with increasing the CPU/NB voltages (was on Auto). I also didn't try increasing the NB 1.8v setting as that's appently the one that controls the Multiplier Functions. So maybe it's possible to get a higher CPU multi without crazy voltages. It did seem to produce better memory scores that way, so for that reason it was interesting to play around with.


Mine won't boot at 150 fsb.

however i've found a sweet/snappy spot on mine between 170-180 this allows me to run my XMP #0 while ocing the ram JUST a touch

right now i'm @ 178 x 24 (4.266) @ 1.31v

was testing 1.29v on a 25 multi, got illegel sumout errors after an hour last night in p95, Durquavian was right it was a no go

i am pretty sure my nb isnt @ 1.8v. i'll give it a try tho


----------



## magicdave26

This is my best OC so far, seems to enjoy 4.6GHz with only a small vcore bump, but trying to stabilize 4.8GHz and not cause a nuclear meltdown is not so easy


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> This is my best OC so far, seems to enjoy 4.6GHz with only a small vcore bump, but trying to stabilize 4.8GHz and not cause a nuclear meltdown is not so easy


are you running with LLC or not? and which board do you have?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you running with LLC or not? and which board do you have?


Yea LLC High iirc, I`ll take a few screens of the BIOS next time im in there

Crosshair V Formula


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Yea LLC High iirc, I`ll take a few screens of the BIOS next time im in there
> 
> Crosshair V Formula


Assuming you have the cooling what out for after 4.8 there is a voltage wall if you have a good chip it will hit after 4.9 but looks like you are on the right track not bad voltage for almost 4.8


----------



## Vencenzo

Looks like you went 233 fsb to get dat 1864mhz ram.
Try 2.55 VDDA and 1.23 cpu/nb with cpu/nb on LLC high.
Using the same board and same speed ram as you for that profile.
stable at 1.43


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Assuming you have the cooling what out for after 4.8 there is a voltage wall if you have a good chip it will hit after 4.9 but looks like you are on the right track not bad voltage for almost 4.8


Yea cooling is a problem atm, I have a Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme and 100% load running P95 creeps past 60c already, I need to put her under water I think

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Looks like you went 233 fsb to get dat 1864mhz ram.
> Try 2.55 VDDA and 1.23 cpu/nb with cpu/nb on LLC high.
> Using the same board and same speed ram as you for that profile.
> stable at 1.43


My RAM will hit 2133 without OCing the FSB (Although not stable up there), but I wanted to try a different method to hit 4.8, upping just the multi was not stable with the same vcore I have now using FSB, maybe the few Mhz less than 4.8GHz has done it, probably not, but Im still in my early days of getting a stable OC, just trying a few different things atm


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Looks like you went 233 fsb to get dat 1864mhz ram.
> Try 2.55 VDDA and 1.23 cpu/nb with cpu/nb on LLC high.
> Using the same board and same speed ram as you for that profile.
> stable at 1.43


Ok just tried your settings out and P95 workers started to fail straight away

Are you OCing 233 on the FSB too or just Multi ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> did show up >.< chromes been giving me greif the past few days..
> 
> as for your cooler 4.8 prolly wouldn't be outta reach
> 
> R4 cases are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this case is great. I'm getting 4.5 on 1.36v is this normal?
Click to expand...

Normal enough. PD usually doesn't have problems running 4.4-4.5 at close to stock voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Odd
> 
> I am running EVERYTHING at stock and my cpu is running at 4.1
> 
> I am not complaining though
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819427
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819427


Turbo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My VID is 1.2875V. So LN2 for me, crap that sucks.


Or some AC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I cannot believe how much more heat this processor puts out compared to my phenom... My phenom wouldn't go above 45C during stress testing - and the 8350 spiked at 63C after about 10 minutes of small fft testing in P95 (But it did remain stable!!!!)... I will have to get more radiator sometime I think...
> 
> Currently stable at 4.816ghz - 1.5v (Ultra-High LLC) 200mhz fsb, 24x multi, 1866 memory speed, 2400nb / 2600 htt. I'm pretty happy with it as I'll not be getting anywhere near those temps during normal use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get an IBT going later if the temps will stay down enough so I can submit to the main form.


Yow that's high, are you sure you need that much voltage?

Even is 1.5v is load voltage after LLC takes over, most 8350s need 1.475v to be 4.8 stable. If that's before LLC takes hole (Bios-set voltage) then LLC is probably kicking you up to 1.55v, which explains your heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What was i saying??
> 
> Oh aye im giving up benching until i get a new psu
> 
> Found out today its the psu thats struggling with my high clocks thats why i cant compete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have found my limits of my psu last night as well. I booted and started testing at 5.5 and she shut down on me, no warning, no bsod, just off lol. It powered back up no problem. Its an HX1000 psu but unfortunatly its basically 2 500w units in 1 shell, 2 40a rails.
> 
> Edit...I do have a Corsair AX1200 on its way though haha!!
Click to expand...

One massive 100A 12v rail ftw.


----------



## d1nky

ok so i got my new ram today (gskill ripjawsx 2133mhz)

started doing some overclocking, same principles as before. lock everything down, test and repeat.

well the biatch wont even get 4.4ghz stable with whatever volts.

so im running a memtest v4.10 and it recognises my ram as 320mhz ddr640 cas 1-3-3-3 ddr2

this cannot be right??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ok so i got my new ram today (gskill ripjawsx 2133mhz)
> 
> started doing some overclocking, same principles as before. lock everything down, test and repeat.
> 
> well the biatch wont even get 4.4ghz stable with whatever volts.
> 
> so im running a memtest v4.10 and it recognises my ram as 320mhz ddr640 cas 1-3-3-3 ddr2
> 
> this cannot be right??


i had to write all my settings down, change everything back to auto, and reboot, post it and load into windows.

the reboot and change all settings back

i'm running ares 2133 so very similar sticks,

for awhile i couldn't load xmp1 only xmp0 but some tweaking fixed that (if i knew what i tweaked to make this happen i would say what lol )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ok so i got my new ram today (gskill ripjawsx 2133mhz)
> 
> started doing some overclocking, same principles as before. lock everything down, test and repeat.
> 
> well the biatch wont even get 4.4ghz stable with whatever volts.
> 
> so im running a memtest v4.10 and it recognises my ram as 320mhz ddr640 cas 1-3-3-3 ddr2
> 
> this cannot be right??


Hey, i had the same thing in memtest it is not reading the speeds correctly.

Also i noticed that the 2133 RAM is just based on the 1333 1.5 volt RAM http://en.gskill.com/en/product/f3-17000cl8d-4gbxmd- look in the specifications and u see that is basically is 1333 RAM but its tested at 2133.

I have 1866 ripjawsX and i am running them at 2400 with 11-11-11-33 timings now at 1.655 volts and haven't got any issues yet.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ok so i got my new ram today (gskill ripjawsx 2133mhz)
> 
> started doing some overclocking, same principles as before. lock everything down, test and repeat.
> 
> well the biatch wont even get 4.4ghz stable with whatever volts.
> 
> so im running a memtest v4.10 and it recognises my ram as 320mhz ddr640 cas 1-3-3-3 ddr2
> 
> this cannot be right??


Try memtest86+ 5.00 rc1 http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68001-NEW-!!-Memtest86-5.00-RC1-available-!-Need-betatesters-!


----------



## MadGoat

got 11th with:



Not to shabby for a ud3 rev 1.0 (no LLC)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> got 11th with:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to shabby for a ud3 rev 1.0 (no LLC)


not bad..


----------



## d1nky

thanks guys! im about to clean out my rig, got some new thermal paste so will do some testing after.... may even clear the battery out for a bit and start from scratch


----------



## Spawne32

finally ordered mine from amazon, 149.99 and free shipping









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009O7YU56/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M3T1_ST1_dp_1

should be here on monday, you guys have any recommendations on RAM I should be looking at? Preferably 2x4gb kits? Had my eye on crucial ballistix BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00, dont know if I should invest in something a little more high end for a system I dont plan on breaking any records with. Running a corsair H60 with xigmatek PTI-G4512 compound and cougar HDB PWM 120mm fans on the rad and 140mm fans up from on my tj08b-e.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> 1.28 VID and 4.6 is taking 1.47 for stable?! 4.6 is 1.322 for this chip.
> You have newest bios?
> I'd like to see how far you can bump down your vcore before 4.6 starts failing largeft/blend.
> 
> Noticed your using 4x4g ram. What's your cpu/nb v?
> 1.25 cpu/nb with cpu/nb LLC on high might be helpful if not already.


me and p95 don't play well. IBT and OCCT do fine. No LLC so have to set voltage high to compensate for droop. 1.48v for 1.42-4v for 4.6ghz stable. CPU-NB is at 1.36v. Still playing with voltages trying to see how low I can get them. Just got FSB OCing to work, had to do a fresh install of windows to get it to work ( don't know why, figured registry). Any way just got to 244 FSB, oddly memory doesn't like too much higher than 1600.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally ordered mine from amazon, 149.99 and free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009O7YU56/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M3T1_ST1_dp_1
> 
> should be here on monday, you guys have any recommendations on RAM I should be looking at? Preferably 2x4gb kits? Had my eye on crucial ballistix BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00, dont know if I should invest in something a little more high end for a system I dont plan on breaking any records with. Running a corsair H60 with xigmatek PTI-G4512 compound and cougar HDB PWM 120mm fans on the rad and 140mm fans up from on my tj08b-e.


That ram will do you fine.. you should be able to put a little clock on it.. but the H60 is going to limit you greatly so just keep that in mind modt you will get is 4.6ish


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That ram will do you fine.. you should be able to put a little clock on it.. but the H60 is going to limit you greatly so just keep that in mind modt you will get is 4.6ish


yeah 4.6 is pretty easy. I can do more with my AC, yeah that's right it still works great.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> yeah 4.6 is pretty easy. I can do more with my AC, yeah that's right it still works great.


have you hit the big 5 yet?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> yeah 4.6 is pretty easy. I can do more with my AC, yeah that's right it still works great.


put a carbon or chared coal filter on the intake and exhaust should liimit air bore ****e.. your cfm will take a dip tho


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> have you hit the big 5 yet?


getting there did 4.88 last night and ran hwbot prime, couldn't post score.

Edit: hit only 50c.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That ram will do you fine.. you should be able to put a little clock on it.. but the H60 is going to limit you greatly so just keep that in mind modt you will get is 4.6ish


actually newegg had crucial ballistix elite on sale today







http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=5001ADF0A5CA7304

so i decided to order that for 64.99 instead of 89.99, 4.6ghz is ridiculous lol im not really worried about that being a limiting factor.


----------



## Ghost12

Just had 564 post to catch up on!!! few days lol I have had my head buried in iracer. Obviously read every word


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> actually newegg had crucial ballistix elite on sale today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=5001ADF0A5CA7304
> 
> so i decided to order that for 64.99 instead of 89.99, 4.6ghz is ridiculous lol im not really worried about that being a limiting factor.


well there you go.. I was just letting you know for that cooler thats what to expect.. This is what I am running for ram at the timings of the elite on 2133 http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BLT2KIT4G3D1869DT2TXOB

BTW love the avatar.. that show was a classic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just had 564 post to catch up on!!! few days lol I have had my head buried in iracer. Obviously read every word


yeah this thread exploded especially after the new benchmark yesterday


----------



## os2wiz

I guess you are joking, but you were wearing a white t shirt or undershirt.


----------



## PainKiller89

Hi,

Here is the link to my CPU-Z Validator, I had to up the voltage on my chip to get it to 4.6ghz. Please let me know if this voltage is safe or its too high for 4.6ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2819942


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here is the link to my CPU-Z Validator, I had to up the voltage on my chip to get it to 4.6ghz. Please let me know if this voltage is safe or its too high for 4.6ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819942


you have plenty of room for volts.. what are your core temps?


----------



## sdlvx

is there some sort of silicon level kill switch for temps on these things? I am running 1.63v with vboost AVX stable at 4.97ghz, and sometimes my computer just locks up for a few seconds, recovers, and then doesn't break 55c after running mid 80s. It goes back to normal temps after I reboot. I just odn't know if a real-time clock speed program in Linux so I'm kind of ****ed.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I guess you are joking, but you were wearing a white t shirt or undershirt.


Are you talking about his avatar, that picture was Pvt. Pyle from full metal jacket....


----------



## MrStick89

Fedex: Delivered to front door

Get home no package outfront. I was sooo excited to receive my VG248QE.. I was going to spend the whole night in 120hz goodness I just went to get a red bull but ended up being gone for ~2hours. I'm guessing someone stole it..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Are you talking about his avatar, that picture was Pvt. Pyle from full metal jacket....














Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Fedex: Delivered to front door
> 
> Get home no package outfront. I was sooo excited to receive my VG248QE.. I was going to spend the whole night in 120hz goodness I just went to get a red bull but ended up being gone for ~2hours. I'm guessing someone stole it..


uh ohhh..... If you don't find it i would be raising a fit yelling at Fedex


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally ordered mine from amazon, 149.99 and free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009O7YU56/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M3T1_ST1_dp_1
> 
> should be here on monday, you guys have any recommendations on RAM I should be looking at? Preferably 2x4gb kits? Had my eye on crucial ballistix BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00, dont know if I should invest in something a little more high end for a system I dont plan on breaking any records with. Running a corsair H60 with xigmatek PTI-G4512 compound and cougar HDB PWM 120mm fans on the rad and 140mm fans up from on my tj08b-e.


welcome !~
sounds like you got some. but either way if it were my monies http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006145%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&name=9 one of these 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh ohhh..... If you don't find it i would be raising a fit yelling at Fedex


+1 complain!~


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !~
> sounds like you got some. but either way if it were my monies http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006145%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&name=9 one of these 2
> +1 complain!~


how is 1866 ram the same price as 2400 grrrr lol good thing I bought mine before the price doubled


----------



## MrStick89

Amazon is sending me a replacement but it will be here Tuesday. They took care of it but still very disappointing. Specially to think one of my neighbors or someone has my monitor


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> how is 1866 ram the same price as 2400 grrrr lol good thing I bought mine before the price doubled


XD i know right. i got the same kit ( well different mine has 2 sticks of 8gb cl10 ) for 100 x2 ....... but still not bad price on 2400 ram !~ good ram too may buy a set of this... but i just managed to get my sammies benchable at these speeds and low lat.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yow that's high, are you sure you need that much voltage?
> 
> Even is 1.5v is load voltage after LLC takes over, most 8350s need 1.475v to be 4.8 stable. If that's before LLC takes hole (Bios-set voltage) then LLC is probably kicking you up to 1.55v, which explains your heat.


Even during stress testing the voltage only goes up to a max of 1.515 on HWmonitor, otherwise it's a rock stable 1.5v. It's a TON better than my old board which on my Phenom II it would fluxuate up to .45v in either direction depending on what I was doing... the LLC on it was just weird as heck... I'm trying to push it to 4.9 at 1.5v (I *really* want a stable 5.0, but I'm not going to get it with the current cooling I have. I need to add another radiator I think to keep the temps down. Also probably need to reseat my waterblock, but the thumbscrews on the Kryos kinda suck and hurt after awhile... I wish i could just torque them down equally....


----------



## STW1911

Quote:


> I guess you are joking, but you were wearing a white t shirt or undershirt.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!


Where's the MB? LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Where's the MB? LOL


Hey hurricane.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !~
> sounds like you got some. but either way if it were my monies http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006145%20600006157&IsNodeId=1&name=9 one of these 2
> +1 complain!~


While im a fan of gskill myself (have it in my current pc for many years now) 99.99 is a bit steep for the budget im working on. This entire build should not exceed 850 bucks. So getting the ballistix elite for 64.99 is quite a steal.







Plus there are some concerns about DDR3-2400 being compatible with the 78LMT-USB3 motherboard I am using, as this is a mATX build.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey hurricane.


I'm not Hurricane.







I just didn't realize how big your cooler was.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> While im a fan of gskill myself (have it in my current pc for many years now) 99.99 is a bit steep for the budget im working on. This entire build should not exceed 850 bucks. So getting the ballistix elite for 64.99 is quite a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there are some concerns about DDR3-2400 being compatible with the 78LMT-USB3 motherboard I am using, as this is a mATX build.


Well that explains why you arent worried about the clock on the chip.. yeah the 1600 ram will do you well that board is a bit weak but i understand budget

aww i just figured out what the flames where i want on anyone wanna boost my reps haha


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Mine won't boot at 150 fsb.
> 
> however i've found a sweet/snappy spot on mine between 170-180 this allows me to run my XMP #0 while ocing the ram JUST a touch
> 
> right now i'm @ 178 x 24 (4.266) @ 1.31v
> 
> was testing 1.29v on a 25 multi, got illegel sumout errors after an hour last night in p95, Durquavian was right it was a no go
> 
> i am pretty sure my *nb isnt @ 1.8v. i'll give it a try tho*


I don't recommend running the NB voltage at 1.8v. There is a separate voltage called "NB 1.8v" that controls the Multipliers.

If you're not going to increase the CPU ratio higher than 25.5 then you should be ok with the normal CPU/NB or "NB 1.8v" settings.

Another OCN Member did some fairly thorough testing with their Vishera. It was mostly related to IMC function and 32GB of Ram.

It's a pretty interesting read. (Although all the programming jargon was way over my head)
I'm not sure what all motherboards support it, but it seems like for large amounts of ram, the 130% Current Capacity for DRAM may actually be important.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> I've been a professional geek for almost 20 years, and I've never OC'ed a thing. I recently retired an old dual-Opteron mobo (ca. 2006, Opteron 140 or 160), and started testing some code on it. It was painfully slow, and since it was just a dev machine, I switched that CPU/mobo out for consumer parts, but something more modern. I ended with an *ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0* and an *FX-6350*. While I'm bummed that I didn't get the 8350, I'm quite happy with the rig. My project compile went from overnight-and-then-some to ~2 hours.
> 
> These "Black Edition" FX processors looked like they were "easy" to OC, and since I bought a decent heat-sink to go with it (*Noctua NH-L12*), and because the case has lots of room (Old CM Stacker STC-T01), I decided to try overclocking for the very first time. So, thanks again for the OP and everyone else who chimed in with their experiences.
> 
> Long story short, I was able to get *4.4 GHz on air, passing Prime95 Blend (75% memory) for 12 hours and also passing my own torture test.*
> 
> I was bummed I couldn't get more, because I'm only hitting about 55-deg at load (Prime95, Blend, 75%). But, despite 5 days of fiddling CPU, VDDA, and any other setting I thought applicable, I just couldn't get 4.5 stable for more than 3 hours of P95 or my personal test suite. I have a notion that the rig could handle it, but it needs more finesse than I have time to develop at the moment.
> 
> My personal test suite consists of building an entire GNU/Linux "distribution" from scratch. It's based off LFS (the Linux From Scratch project), with my own bits for cloud-deployment (i.e., using Xen as a VM hypervisor). My script (again, heavily leveraging the work the wonderful folks at LFS provided) builds an entire GNU/Linux system--including bootstrapping binutils, the compiler, then the rest of the system, and finally the kernel. I run all the available regression-test suites (which, on the old dual-Opteron system would take more than 15 hours). That particular workload is mostly integer math (not much compiling happening on the FPU), and I use '-j 6', which allows 'make' to push independent compiles to all 6 "cores". I'm not sure that this is optimal for the BD/PD architecture, since the "cores" share so much in the module, but it's probably fairly stressful. Building the compiler, glibc, and the kernel is a pretty arduous workload. In fact, at 4.5, even with 3+ hours of P95 passed, the compile suite failed after about 90 minutes.
> 
> So, I wanted a 12-hour stable P95 build, and my own test suite to build (with all the regression tests passing).
> 
> This is Day-6, and I've finally achieved that, thanks to this board and the various posters.
> 
> Here's where I ended up:
> 
> Freqs
> ----
> 22.0 / 200 / 100 (multi, bus, PCIe)
> 2200 MHz - CPU/NB Freq
> 2600 MHz - HT Link Speed
> 
> Voltages
> ----
> 1.38125 - CPU
> 1.25 - CPU/NB
> 2.55625 - VDDA
> *1.4 - DRAM*
> 1.1 - NB
> 1.2 - NB HT
> 1.8 - NB 1.8
> 1.1 - SB
> 
> DIGI+ Power Control
> ----
> *High - CPU LLC*
> High - CPU/NB LLC
> 130% - CPU Current
> 130% - CPU/NB Current
> *Optimized - CPU Power Phase Control*
> Auto - CPU Voltage Freq
> Enabled - VRM Spread Spectrum
> T.Probe - CPU Power Duty Control
> Auto - CPU Power Response Control
> Auto - CPU/NB Power Response Control
> 130 - CPU Power Thermal Control
> *130% - DRAM Current*
> 300 - DRAM Voltage Freq
> Optimized - DRAM Power Phase Control
> 
> The settings in *BOLD* differ from the OP's "Recommended Settings". Here's my story (I'm sure the veterans know all this, but in case some nubsicle like myself is trying this, I'll offer my rookie insights.):
> 
> Initially, I stuck with the Recommended Settings. And, even at 4.6 GHz (multi-only, at 23.0), I was able to get, at stock voltages, a 10-min pass of Prime95 Small FFT. But, once I started the Blend tests, the system failed quickly. Almost always (and in the past 6 days I've done the SmFFT test many dozens of times), it was a single core failing, and always in the 3rd module. I assumed it was the 3rd because I used AMD OverDrive to monitor the system (the UI made it immediately obvious when P95 stopped working) and it was always showing either Core 5 or Core 6 failing.
> 
> I started playing with voltages, and here's where things started going sideways.
> 
> First, I noticed (I became more aware over time of things to look for) that my DRAM was not showing the right settings. I first saw this in my Memtest+ (which I *always* do before building a machine). It passed 2 passes, and I figured that my version (4.10) was old, and just wasn't seeing the right SPD settings. I learned, after much surfing, that SPD is sort of like a "configuration" written to the RAM, and may not reflect its actual capabilities.
> 
> I looked to the BIOS. The settings were off there, too. It showed 1333 MHz, and my sticks had 1600 MHz printed on the box, and these were "name-brand" sticks. Not the revered G.Skills, but Corsair (though the lower-quality XMS3 sticks). Since I had 32 GB of this stuff (4x8), I figured that running it at speed would be nice. In case anyone else has this memory, it's: *Corsair XMS3 CMX16GX3M2A1600C11*.
> 
> So, in the Ai Tweaker, I upped the Auto 1333 to Manual 1600. Boy was that a...mistake.
> 
> After that "fix", I wasn't able to get P95 Blend working for more than 2 minutes at a time. Seemed pretty obvious that Blend used a ton of memory, and I either had bad sticks (which seemed unlikely, given the multiple Memtest+ passes) or bad settings (duh). So, I took more steps, but sadly for me, that was *BEFORE* I read about SPD. I set the DRAM Timings to 9-9-9-24-T1, manually. I thought to myself: "How clever, man, you can totally rock this."
> 
> Oh was I wrong. Windows sometimes didn't boot, and sometimes BSODed even before I got to start P95.
> 
> Turns out, I should learn to read memory model numbers. The "...C11" should have been a clue. After some more research on the Interwebs, I realized that the timings which were actually verified for that memory at 1600 MHz were 11-11-11-30. So, I plugged that in. I thought: "Good job. You've got it now." Wrong again. More research. Thanks to other blog posts (heck, it may have been another OCN thread) I realized *the correct DRAM timing was actually 11-11-11-30-T2*.
> 
> That worked. Now, Blend was running, but never more than about 1 hour at a time before failure.
> 
> So, I was back to voltage-grinding (think MMORPG levels here...).
> 
> I kept going up, until I hit the thermal ceiling (also took a while to realize the the *PACKAGE temp was actually Core Temp*--should have read OP's post more carefully, and that it would be lower than the SOCKET temp (labeled "CPU"). Anyway, I wasn't having much luck with the multi-only method. So, I tried to turn down the multiplier and bumped the FSB. Still no joy.
> 
> Then, going back and *reading the original post more carefully* (that post is dense, I tells ya), I started over. In doing so, *I realized that I had never bumped the CPU/NB Manual Voltage setting*. Realizing that it was related to the IMC--and that my Small FFTs were perfectly solid and that my Blends were failing hard--*I then bumped the CPU/NB voltage to 1.25*. This seemed to help, but I still wasn't able to get across the 3-hour mark in Blend.
> 
> Same with VDDA. I hadn't adjusted that up from what Auto was (don't have clear notes about that setting). Went back to read the original post. *Same story; I hadn't been careful enough...*
> 
> Also, at some point around Day-3, I installed *OCCT. ZOMGwonderful*. That told a lot of the story right away. I set it to watch Vcore. Now, after achieving a stable setup, I have no idea if what I did was "right", or even "on track". I can only observe the result, and I only have a vague intuition about correlation. Before correctly setting VDDA, which by Day-4 I had not touched (again, not careful enough reading the original post), I saw two different things with Vcore:
> 
> *1) On Prime95 Small FFT, I saw a straight line.* Virtually no deviation once load was applied, at least as far as the sampling aliased the measurements.
> 
> *2) On Prime95 Blend, I saw a...saw. The voltage was super-erratic.*
> 
> On Blend, I would notice an immediate spike. Followed by an erratic shark's mouth of voltage "teeth". Now, for those who are even casually versed in signals knows that it's pretty hard to tell a spike from a droop. A short spike might actually be 2 long droops, etc. So, what I'm describing might not actually be the case, but I'm going on my gut--since I have no theory, only observations. Point is, I was seeing lots of spikes, a lot of the time. For example, if I had CPU at 1.38125 (@ 4.5 GHz), idle Vcore was 1.38. When Blend started, there were spikes up to 1.392. Then, maybe there were stretches at 1.392, and then other stretches at 1.38, and in between those plateaus there were just these awful-looking spikes and droops, occurring at ~1sec intervals. At that point, it's hard to tell one from the other.
> 
> The key word now, of course, is "droop". And so started an investigation into Vdroop (which I thought was hacker slang). I ended up in a mess of technical documents, far out of my depth. So, here's where I had to turn knobs "in the dark", and made some "educated" guesses. Vdroop was a real thing. I developed a vague notion of what LLC was doing. And, I thought that might be the cause of the spikes. I got worried that spikes were causing the instability (pushing the CPU too hot with LLC st to "Ultra-High"). And, since VDDA helps with stability, I did two things (not at the same time, but I think I've been going on for a quite a while now, given how small my scroll thumb has gotten): *I upped VDDA to 2.5. That helped.* I was getting past 3 hours. I also changed the Load Line Calibration settings. *I went from CPU LLC of "Ultra High" to just "High". I also eventually landed on VDDA at 2.55625*, because that seemed to offer more stability than just upping the CPU Manual Voltage setting and didn't seem to push the temps as hard.
> 
> In the end, I still see frequent voltage spikes, in between stretches of voltage quiescence, even in my final stable settings. Vcore swung from 1.356 to 1.368. But, they look like droops now (which I expected, from a lower LLC setting). And, that sorta makes sense to me....
> 
> *Even still, the Vcore swings look wrong. I feel like, even at load, Vcore should be stable*. And, that's not to say it isn't ever stable. I might get 20 minutes of a flat line, but that's followed by 5 minutes of swings. But, maybe that's how voltage always looks when running Blend...IDK...maybe memory accesses cause droops/spikes. *I'd very much welcome a knowledgeable opinion here on the Vcore swings.*
> 
> I lowered the DRAM voltage down to 1.4 eventually, and that didn't have any observable effect on the saw-tooth voltage, though OP relayed that lower DRAM voltage might help reduce the stress on the IMC, which I figured was good given that Blend--and never Small FFT--was the problem.
> 
> So, at the end of the last *Prime95 Blend (75%) test, I stopped at 12 hours stable (no cores failed),* and the *max temps reported by OCCT were 55-deg C (package/core) and 59-deg C (socket/cpu).* That seemed healthy enough to me. And, I passed my own compilation torture test in the middle of the afternoon (ambient was ~30-deg C).
> 
> I have some images, too, of my air-cooled setup (it's pretty...ugly, but, IMO, clever), and of the OCCT voltage spikes, if anyone happens to have made it past this wall-of-text-crittage, and would like to see those.
> 
> Sorry about the ramblage...
> 
> _*TL;DR - Thanks for creating this post.*_ *4.4 GHz (13% OC) on air* is a fine result. For me, stability is a big issue--I used it to test the a system I eventually duplicate in production, so stable >>> crazy-fast. Grats, too, for all those who have successfully OC'ed from this post. Perhaps, armed with more time and experience, I'll be able to get better results in the future. And, for other intrepid explorers, *READ THE ORIGINAL POST CAREFULLY*. Duh. _And, may the source be with you._


----------



## cssorkinman

Wow, not bad for some 1600 mhz mushkin
http://valid.canardpc.com/2820064


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!


What brand cooler is that monstrosity???? It looks gigantic.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> While im a fan of gskill myself (have it in my current pc for many years now) 99.99 is a bit steep for the budget im working on. This entire build should not exceed 850 bucks. So getting the ballistix elite for 64.99 is quite a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there are some concerns about DDR3-2400 being compatible with the 78LMT-USB3 motherboard I am using, as this is a mATX build.


Get the higher rated speed. You can always down clock knowing that it will be able to handle it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What brand cooler is that monstrosity???? It looks gigantic.


Phantecks ( spelling )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> While im a fan of gskill myself (have it in my current pc for many years now) 99.99 is a bit steep for the budget im working on. This entire build should not exceed 850 bucks. So getting the ballistix elite for 64.99 is quite a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there are some concerns about DDR3-2400 being compatible with the 78LMT-USB3 motherboard I am using, as this is a mATX build.


totally understand man get what you can afford.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Are you talking about his avatar, that picture was Pvt. Pyle from full metal jacket....


Private Pyle looks like a brown skinned East Indian or mixed race?? I Googled Privaye Pyle and you are spot on. But his Pyle looked a little brown-skinned. Did he Photoshop it???


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!
> 
> 
> 
> What brand cooler is that monstrosity???? It looks gigantic.
Click to expand...

It's only a dual-tower, the NH-D14 is the same size.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm sorta sad that the Formula-Z doesn't allow me to disable individual cores per module, it instead will disable total modules... I was hoping to get a 5.0ghz 4m/4c test going on...

I'm currently up to 4888mhz (203.68 FSB x 24 multi), with 2444 HT & 2444 cpu/nb


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!
> 
> 
> 
> What brand cooler is that monstrosity???? It looks gigantic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only a dual-tower, the NH-D14 is the same size.
Click to expand...



So is the silver arrow. I have all three and benched them. I kept the SA. It was about 1-2 c better under heavy OC/load conditions. ....and better looking Imo


----------



## Durquavian

OK. So I am gonna guess My Corsair GS800 Isnt enough to power this puppy to a full stable 5.0. I got it to 5.0 and it was Hurricane stable but not fully stable. Push it hard, after about 30-40 sec complete black - reboot. So I am right that My PSU cant handle it? Only got to 52C thru all tests thru that. 4.940 did well. But alas with this board and PSU 4.6-4.7 seems to be my home.


----------



## Majorhi

Late to the party but my 8350 should arrive on Wednesday. Looking forward to seeing how much of an upgrade it'll be over my fx4100 @ 4.5. Hopefully the 8350 will OC easily as my 4100 did.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You guys havent seen what my cooler looks like, i thought id show you!
> 
> 
> 
> What brand cooler is that monstrosity???? It looks gigantic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's only a dual-tower, the NH-D14 is the same size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is the silver arrow. I have all three and benched them. I kept the SA. It was about 1-2 c better under heavy OC/load conditions. ....and better looking Imo
Click to expand...

Yes, the Silver Arrow is very pretty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'm sorta sad that the Formula-Z doesn't allow me to disable individual cores per module, it instead will disable total modules... I was hoping to get a 5.0ghz 4m/4c test going on...
> 
> I'm currently up to 4888mhz (203.68 FSB x 24 multi), with 2444 HT & 2444 cpu/nb


My UD3 can do it so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Late to the party but my 8350 should arrive on Wednesday. Looking forward to seeing how much of an upgrade it'll be over my fx4100 @ 4.5. Hopefully the 8350 will OC easily as my 4100 did.


A Hyper 212 should be able to expect 4.4-4.6Ghz from an 8350.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Late to the party but my 8350 should arrive on Wednesday. Looking forward to seeing how much of an upgrade it'll be over my fx4100 @ 4.5. Hopefully the 8350 will OC easily as my 4100 did.


welcome !~ you will love it !~


----------



## MrStick89

Apparently my VID is 1.38v Does this seem really high? I can hit 4.9 on water but thats about it with an H220.

I hit 4.7ghz on with an 212+ and a 990fxa-Ud3. 4.6 is the limit for my vrms though I had to put a fan on them.


----------



## Durquavian




----------



## Spawne32

You guys think a 450watt PSU is cutting it kinda close with a 6850 graphics card onboard? PSU calculator was estimating 411+ watts running completely stock.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Apparently my VID is 1.38v Does this seem really high? I can hit 4.9 on water but thats about it with an H220.
> 
> I hit 4.7ghz on with an 212+ and a 990fxa-Ud3. 4.6 is the limit for my vrms though I had to put a fan on them.


Not sure that's a bad thing. I got 1.2875VID and apparently LN2 is what I need, but I am poor so Ill have to stick with my H55.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> You guys think a 450watt PSU is cutting it kinda close with a 6850 graphics card onboard? PSU calculator was estimating 411+ watts running completely stock.


I would say yes. 650watt would be min if what everyone says is true. Of course that depends on whether you OC or not mostly.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I would say yes. 650watt would be min if what everyone says is true. Of course that depends on whether you OC or not mostly.


Hmm ok so now i ponder, should I pull the trigger on the rosewill hive series or something else in the modular class. Reviews on the internal design and testing of the hive didnt seem too bad for the price.


----------



## kwaidonjin

i HAVE MY 8350 OC'ED to 4.4 stable on air. My ht link is at 200, should that be changed ? I have a gigabyte UD3 990fx. everything is running nicely, I just want to make sure I shouldn't change anything else in BIOS. AMD over drive says VID at 1.325, frequency at 4420, multiplier at 22 and after a stability test of an hour I hit 50.9 degrees celsius. I have 4 case fans running plus the Zalman cooler on the CPU. Thanks


----------



## SrKag

Computer BLACKDRAGON
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7601.18113 (Win7 RTM)

[ Overclock ]

CPU Properties:
CPU Type OctalCore AMD FX-8350
CPU Alias Vishera
CPU Stepping OR-C0
CPUID CPU Name AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
CPU VID 1.3875 V
North Bridge VID 1.2000 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 4749.8 MHz (original: 4000 MHz, overclock: 19%)
CPU Multiplier 19x
CPU FSB 250.0 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 25%)
HyperTransport Clock 2499.9 MHz
North Bridge Clock 2249.9 MHz
Memory Bus 1666.6 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 20:6
Motherboard Name Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
Award BIOS Message GA-990FXA-UD3 F9

Video Adapter Sapphire Radeon HD 7870
GPU Code Name Tahiti LE

Version AIDA64 v2.85.2400

Memory Read
Core i7-3770K 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 18778 MB/s
Core i7-3960X Extreme 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 16795 MB/s
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16187 MB/s
FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 14823 MB/s
mine FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 14499 MB/s
FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 14342 MB/s

Memory Write
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 13554 MB/s
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 11984 MB/s
mine FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 11358 MB/s
FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 10625 MB/s
A10-5800K 3800 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 10315 MB/s
FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 10218 MB/s

Memory Copy
Core i7-3770K 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 21228 MB/s
FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 18588 MB/s
mine FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 18314 MB/s
FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 18138 MB/s
A10-5800K 3800 MHz Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 17717 MB/s
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16721 MB/s
Core i7-3960X Extreme 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 16653 MB/s

Memory Latency
Core i7-3770K 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 41.5 ns
mine FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 45.5 ns
Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 47.5 ns
FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 51.0 ns

CPU Queen
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 46849
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 44128
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 42552
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 42237
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 41732
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 37791
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 36096

CPU PhotoWorxx
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 14045 MPixel/s
8x FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 12508 MPixel/s
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 12371 MPixel/s
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 12259 MPixel/s

CPU ZLib
6x Core i7-3960X Extreme HT 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 418.3 MB/s
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 356.3 MB/s
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 351.1 MB/s
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 341.8 MB/s
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 338.2 MB/s
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 326.6 MB/s

CPU AES
6x Core i7-3960X Extreme HT 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 21100 MB/s
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 20229 MB/s
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 17298 MB/s
8x FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 15390 MB/s
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 14453 MB/s

CPU Hash
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 4832 MB/s
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 4784 MB/s
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 4104 MB/s
6x Core i7-3960X Extreme HT 3300 MHz Intel DX79SI Quad DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 3924 MB/s
8x FX-8150 3600 MHz Asus M5A97 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 3676 MB/s

FPU VP8
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 6375
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 5653
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 5579
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 5519
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 5019
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 4770

FPU Julia
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 19514
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 18506
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 18308
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 18012
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 17670
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 15822
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 15296
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 13501

FPU Mandel
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 10346
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9807
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 9318
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 8672
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 8615
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 8084
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 8066
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 6901

FPU SinJulia
4x Core i7-3770K HT 3500 MHz Asus Sabertooth Z77 Dual DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 CR2 4981
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 4686
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 4658
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 4587
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 4137
mine 8x FX-8350 4750 MHz Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 3279
6x Phenom II X6 1100T 3300 MHz Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H v2 Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 3212
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 3101
8x FX-8350 4000 MHz Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 Dual DDR3-1866 9-10-9-27 CR2 2834

Now that you see my settings. Can anyone tell me why my benchmarks don't meet up with thoughs at lower clocks? What am i missing ? NO i am not bragging.
For the amount i overclock there should be more ..I think! I have installed the two bulldozer fixes for windows 7. Thoughts please.....


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[ AIDA64 Extreme Edition ]

Version AIDA64 v2.85.2460 Beta
Benchmark Module 3.0.492-x64
Homepage http://www.aida64.com/
Report Type Quick Report [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Computer MEGAMAN
Generator Ryan
Operating System Microsoft Windows 8 Professional with Media Center 6.2.9200.16581 (Win8 RTM)
Date 2013-06-02
Time 00:38

[ Memory Read ]

FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 16056 MB/s

[ Memory Write ]

FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 11250 MB/s

[ Memory Copy ]

FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 22342 MB/s

[ Memory Latency ]

FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 42.9 ns

[ CPU Queen ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 42358

[ CPU PhotoWorxx ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 13617 MPixel/s

[ CPU ZLib ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 389.2 MB/s

[ CPU AES ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 20494 MB/s

[ CPU Hash ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2400 10-12-12-31 CR2 4869 MB/s

[ FPU VP8 ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 4266

[ FPU Julia ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 16046

[ FPU Mandel ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 8193

[ FPU SinJulia ]

8x FX-8350 4800 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-2408 10-12-12-31 CR2 3305


here is in win 8 i avg a biit more on mem in win 7.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> i HAVE MY 8350 OC'ED to 4.4 stable on air. My ht link is at 200, should that be changed ? I have a gigabyte UD3 990fx. everything is running nicely, I just want to make sure I shouldn't change anything else in BIOS. AMD over drive says VID at 1.325, frequency at 4420, multiplier at 22 and after a stability test of an hour I hit 50.9 degrees celsius. I have 4 case fans running plus the Zalman cooler on the CPU. Thanks


Most of us would advise against AOD. It doesn't work so well with these chips. Use the bios if you can or software from your boards manufactuer.


----------



## Durquavian

Hey guys I started a thread on HWBOT Prime http://www.overclock.net/t/1396758/hwbot-prime Hoping to get some good banter going. I wanna get some of these Intel guys thinking about truth and recognize AMD's multithread capability.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hey guys I started a thread on HWBOT Prime http://www.overclock.net/t/1396758/hwbot-prime Hoping to get some good banter going. I wanna get some of these Intel guys thinking about truth and recognize AMD's multithread capability.


I appreciate the ideal behind it Durq really, but I have a feeling that this thread will sadly end up locked by an admin because so many are incapable of having a discussion of ideas. I hope I am wrong .


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Late to the party but my 8350 should arrive on Wednesday. Looking forward to seeing how much of an upgrade it'll be over my fx4100 @ 4.5. Hopefully the 8350 will OC easily as my 4100 did.


i done that same upgrade, and well i wish i didnt buy the fx4100 and went straight with the 8core. its a beast at benches, games and million multi threads lol

''hurricane stable'' pmsl who thought that up? guess its the opposite of prime95 stable.....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i done that same upgrade, and well i wish i didnt buy the fx4100 and went straight with the 8core. its a beast at benches, games and million multi threads lol
> 
> ''hurricane stable'' pmsl who thought that up? guess its the opposite of prime95 stable.....


Excuse me, Hurricane stable?

Dude, do not talk like some people here because it looks stupid on you.

Second i am stable if u like it or not, yesterday i was playing games and downloading at the same time and some other heavy stuff and no problems at all.

You do not have to be prime stable to be 24/7 stable, just OC it and test with everyday stuff that works the best for me.

I really see no reason to get ''prime stable'' if i am already stable with no problems.

And if some people want to mock me because they think its stupid, shows me how immature they really are and sounds kinda cocky because they do not know what they are talking about and are just overclocking for 4 months and think they know it all.


----------



## kwaidonjin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Most of us would advise against AOD. It doesn't work so well with these chips. Use the bios if you can or software from your boards manufactuer.


I did my overclocking in the BIOS, not with the overdrive app. I was wondering if I should increase the ht from 200 mhz in the BIOS.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Second i am stable if u like it or not, yesterday i was playing games and downloading at the same time and some other heavy stuff and no problems at all.
> 
> You do not have to be prime stable to be 24/7 stable, just OC it and test with everyday stuff that works the best for me.


firstly, playing games and downloading isnt as tough a job the cpu could get. maybe try some video editing while doing lets say 6 more average tasks.

secondly, maybe some of us are immature?! but i believe that was banter and not meant in a harsh way. i picked up on it because it was funny. you dont need to get stressed over that. if things are working for you then thats good for you, others have different needs etc.

btw hurricane got ma new ram and will be testing timings later....


----------



## kahboom

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-bios-mod-thread


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> firstly, playing games and downloading isnt as tough a job the cpu could get. maybe try some video editing while doing lets say 6 more average tasks.
> 
> secondly, maybe some of us are immature?! but i believe that was banter and not meant in a harsh way. i picked up on it because it was funny. you dont need to get stressed over that. if things are working for you then thats good for you, others have different needs etc.
> 
> btw hurricane got ma new ram and will be testing timings later....


Yes i know that and if i do like rendering stuff i am sure to get prime stable but what i do with it it is not necessary to get prime stable,
I cannot get prime stable with this overclock and this cooler because it is simply not good enough.

My way of testing is because i do not use such high demanding applications and for the ones that do they need to do an high demanding stability test.

Sorry for my harsh reaction but i just wanted to point out some things because we had an discussion here before about PSU's and i was not right bla bla and now all of a sudden they run out of power and need bigger ones because they cannot maintain their OC.

But that only shows me their ignorance









Good luck with your RAM man


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Late to the party but my 8350 should arrive on Wednesday. Looking forward to seeing how much of an upgrade it'll be over my fx4100 @ 4.5. Hopefully the 8350 will OC easily as my 4100 did.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !~ you will love it !~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i done that same upgrade, and well i wish i didnt buy the fx4100 and went straight with the 8core. its a beast at benches, games and million multi threads lol
> 
> ''hurricane stable'' pmsl who thought that up? guess its the opposite of prime95 stable.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You will see a massive improvement hands down and multitasking is to the moon Congrats and WELCOME!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Apparently my VID is 1.38v Does this seem really high? I can hit 4.9 on water but thats about it with an H220.
> 
> I hit 4.7ghz on with an 212+ and a 990fxa-Ud3. 4.6 is the limit for my vrms though I had to put a fan on them.


That is just barely higher than mine That seems about right for a H220 With that VID what are you temps like now? Also what volts does it take to get to 4.9?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> You guys think a 450watt PSU is cutting it kinda close with a 6850 graphics card onboard? PSU calculator was estimating 411+ watts running completely stock.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I would say yes. 650watt would be min if what everyone says is true. Of course that depends on whether you OC or not mostly.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Hmm ok so now i ponder, should I pull the trigger on the rosewill hive series or something else in the modular class. Reviews on the internal design and testing of the hive didnt seem too bad for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

With that board and if you are only using integrated then you would be find however im sure you can find a 500-600w for about the same price unless you already one the 450w. What is your budget?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> i HAVE MY 8350 OC'ED to 4.4 stable on air. My ht link is at 200, should that be changed ? I have a gigabyte UD3 990fx. everything is running nicely, I just want to make sure I shouldn't change anything else in BIOS. AMD over drive says VID at 1.325, frequency at 4420, multiplier at 22 and after a stability test of an hour I hit 50.9 degrees celsius. I have 4 case fans running plus the Zalman cooler on the CPU. Thanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> I did my overclocking in the BIOS, not with the overdrive app. I was wondering if I should increase the ht from 200 mhz in the BIOS.
Click to expand...

If you are talking about HT then stock should show it as 2400 or 2600. If you are talking about 200 Then that is your Front Side Bus (FSB)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hey guys I started a thread on HWBOT Prime http://www.overclock.net/t/1396758/hwbot-prime Hoping to get some good banter going. I wanna get some of these Intel guys thinking about truth and recognize AMD's multithread capability.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I appreciate the ideal behind it Durq really, but I have a feeling that this thread will sadly end up locked by an admin because so many are incapable of having a discussion of ideas. I hope I am wrong .
Click to expand...

What red said. It may be possible but I see that just ending badly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Excuse me, Hurricane stable?
> 
> Dude, do not talk like some people here because it looks stupid on you.
> 
> Second i am stable if u like it or not, yesterday i was playing games and downloading at the same time and some other heavy stuff and no problems at all.
> 
> You do not have to be prime stable to be 24/7 stable, just OC it and test with everyday stuff that works the best for me.
> 
> I really see no reason to get ''prime stable'' if i am already stable with no problems.
> 
> And if some people want to mock me because they think its stupid, shows me how immature they really are and sounds kinda cocky because they do not know what they are talking about and are just overclocking for 4 months and think they know it all.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> firstly, playing games and downloading isnt as tough a job the cpu could get. maybe try some video editing while doing lets say 6 more average tasks.
> 
> secondly, maybe some of us are immature?! but i believe that was banter and not meant in a harsh way. i picked up on it because it was funny. you dont need to get stressed over that. if things are working for you then thats good for you, others have different needs etc.
> 
> btw hurricane got ma new ram and will be testing timings later....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i know that and if i do like rendering stuff i am sure to get prime stable but what i do with it it is not necessary to get prime stable,
> I cannot get prime stable with this overclock and this cooler because it is simply not good enough.
> 
> My way of testing is because i do not use such high demanding applications and for the ones that do they need to do an high demanding stability test.
> 
> Sorry for my harsh reaction but i just wanted to point out some things because we had an discussion here before about PSU's and i was not right bla bla and now all of a sudden they run out of power and need bigger ones because they cannot maintain their OC.
> 
> But that only shows me their ignorance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your RAM man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Both of you are correct. If you are doing nothing but playing games with No BSOD then you are fine for YOUR needs.. however wait until you find a game that will tax the cpu and you will then run into problems. Downloading does nothing to tax your CPU, I hit 7MB/s last night and cpu usage was 1%

The PSU's are in my case smaller than yours, and also the PSUs that are getting upgraded are bigger than yours. You were saying that yours can do way more.. BTW that was in excess of 5.3 when the PSU's started to fail.. should also mention that is 1.7+ volts It is the amperage that really matters in that situation

The ignorance comment is not appreciated and I believe such comments have been discussed before

~I think this has been my longest quote session haha.. Oh so I added in the Second PSU and I am able to bring my graphics back up to a 900MHz overclock so I am 100% sure I was at my limit with the 750w tried hitting a more stable 5.3+ and it didn't work my second PSU is the 800w in my sig

^proof that it is the amperage hold everything back in order to get higher clocks Although more seasoned guys here prolly already knew that.


----------



## d1nky

^^^ the way ya done the multi quote with answers i thought it was megaman, then i looked.....

right guys....... my ram is screwing my with my overclocks.

before i could get 4.7 maybe 4.8 when its cooler. voltage @ 1.48

that was prime full blend. i know my settings off by heart.

now with this new ram i cant even get 4.5 stable no matter what volts, however any other stress test is good. and small FFTs is good.

this leaves me to believe either ram or something to do with ram is the problem.

@2133mhz @1.6-1.65v (tried xmp 1 and 2, manual settings and auto.)

i did notice the times it takes to error changes with different ram speeds/timings on full blend


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i know that and if i do like rendering stuff i am sure to get prime stable but what i do with it it is not necessary to get prime stable,
> I cannot get prime stable with this overclock and this cooler because it is simply not good enough.
> 
> My way of testing is because i do not use such high demanding applications and for the ones that do they need to do an high demanding stability test.
> 
> Sorry for my harsh reaction but i just wanted to point out some things because we had an discussion here before about PSU's and i was not right bla bla and now all of a[
> 
> 
> U] *sudden they run out of power and need bigger ones because they cannot maintain their OC.
> 
> But that only shows me their ignorance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/U]
> 
> Good luck with your RAM man


Cannot maintain OC? Dude you are the ignorant one here, Our psu couldnt maintain 5.4ghz over 1.7 volts with sli gfx cards, all the watercooling stuff over 9 fans.

You are such a idiot and your post just confirms to us all you are just a troll who likes to cause arguments.

you have nothing to contribute to this thread ever










Spoiler: Trolls Only!



NO ONE WOULD MISS YOU IF YOU LEFT THIS THREAD


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ the way ya done the multi quote with answers i thought it was megaman, then i looked.....
> 
> right guys....... my ram is screwing my with my overclocks.
> 
> before i could get 4.7 maybe 4.8 when its cooler. voltage @ 1.48
> 
> that was prime full blend. i know my settings off by heart.
> 
> now with this new ram i cant even get 4.5 stable no matter what volts, however any other stress test is good. and small FFTs is good.
> 
> this leaves me to believe either ram or something to do with ram is the problem.
> 
> @2133mhz @1.6-1.65v (tried xmp 1 and 2, manual settings and auto.)
> 
> i did notice the times it takes to error changes with different ram speeds/timings on full blend


LOL @ the mega man comment.. No there was was a lot that happened when I was asleep and a lot of things that were not 100% so it irked me into actually taking my time to post.. I think it took like 15 minutes lol

Well full blend does test the ram so im sure you are right. what are your timings? and have you done anything with the subtimings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cannot maintain OC? Dude you are the ignorant one here, Our psu couldnt maintain 5.4ghz over 1.7 volts with sli gfx cards, all the watercooling stuff over 9 fans.
> 
> You are such a idiot and your post just confirms to us all you are just a troll who likes to cause arguments.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trolls Only!
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE WOULD MISS YOU IF YOU LEFT THIS THREAD


Let it be Gerty.. he is going to go off on a tangent with that


----------



## hurricane28

Yes you are right and when the games come i will test my stability a better way.

That is what i mean, i did not say mine could do way more, i was saying that it is 850 watts certified gold and it is based on the X-1250.

And also what i meant was that if u do put the PSU at its limits like when i draw more than 600 watts it has not enough reserve to maintain a very heavy overclock and that is why i shoos to get bigger PSU so that i have plenty of head room to play with.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes you are right and when the games come i will test my stability a better way.
> 
> That is what i mean, i did not say mine could do way more, i was saying that it is 850 watts certified gold and it is based on the X-1250.
> 
> And also what i meant was that if u do put the PSU at its limits like when i draw more than 600 watts it has not enough reserve to maintain a very heavy overclock and that is why i shoos to get bigger PSU so that i have plenty of head room to play with.


AWESOME that is the type of comment we were hoping for as it takes out the confusion that some more novice clockers may have.. That is all


----------



## d1nky

ive tried all sorts, xmp 1 and 2 - auto - and manually set stock.

the stock are 11-11-11-30, i know the subtimings you talk about and well my bios seems slightly off with them.

has anyone got any advice on a good standard set of timings sub timings to allow me to set a baseline and go from there?

or should i test stability on mem through memtest and then oc cpu?

(this whole debarcle is about to happen and this thread will probs get closed soon as people start arguing lol)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive tried all sorts, xmp 1 and 2 - auto - and manually set stock.
> 
> the stock are 11-11-11-30, i know the subtimings you talk about and well my bios seems slightly off with them.
> 
> has anyone got any advice on a good standard set of timings sub timings to allow me to set a baseline and go from there?
> 
> or should i test stability on mem through memtest and then oc cpu?
> 
> (this whole debarcle is about to happen and this thread will probs get closed soon as people start arguing lol)


I found that ACT cycle time plays a big part And the Row cycle time as well I would check to make sure those are set correctly

Does your board have any added options, My sabertooth has options to inrcease the strength of the current for the ram.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive tried all sorts, xmp 1 and 2 - auto - and manually set stock.
> 
> the stock are 11-11-11-30, i know the subtimings you talk about and well my bios seems slightly off with them.
> 
> has anyone got any advice on a good standard set of timings sub timings to allow me to set a baseline and go from there?
> 
> or should i test stability on mem through memtest and then oc cpu?
> 
> (this whole debarcle is about to happen and this thread will probs get closed soon as people start arguing lol)


Are you sure those are stock timings?

Did u go on their website and check the stock timings and volts?

also why would talking about ram get this thread closed? It'll take more than one idiot to close this thread down

People will be banned first


----------



## d1nky

i just remembered, higher the cpu overclock the harder it is for mem to be stable and vice versa.

my ram has all sort of settings, but no additional voltages that i know of.

i may have to take a pic of bios screen to show you guys.

in the meantime im testing 1600mhz ram and 4.8cpu @1.5


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Excuse me, Hurricane stable?
> 
> Dude, do not talk like some people here because it looks stupid on you.
> 
> Second i am stable if u like it or not, yesterday i was playing games and downloading at the same time and some other heavy stuff and no problems at all.
> 
> You do not have to be prime stable to be 24/7 stable, just OC it and test with everyday stuff that works the best for me.
> 
> I really see no reason to get ''prime stable'' if i am already stable with no problems.
> 
> And if some people want to mock me because they think its stupid, shows me how immature they really are and sounds kinda cocky because they do not know what they are talking about and are just overclocking for 4 months and think they know it all.


no u


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cannot maintain OC? Dude you are the ignorant one here, Our psu couldnt maintain 5.4ghz over 1.7 volts with sli gfx cards, all the watercooling stuff over 9 fans.
> 
> You are such a idiot and your post just confirms to us all you are just a troll who likes to cause arguments.
> 
> you have nothing to contribute to this thread ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trolls Only!
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE WOULD MISS YOU IF YOU LEFT THIS THREAD


haha dude i do not care what you think of me man









Nah i do not want to start any trolls or arguments, you are the one that started to dislike me for no reason at all, i have been told from someone in my PM that you told that person.

So you are not only irrational but you are also talking behind some ones back and that is how rude u really are.

A while back i asked you for some advice on this thread and immediately u starting to bash on my stuff and give me that attitude i did not deserve, i said before i did learn a lot here and i still do and want to learn, but i only learn and take advice from someone who has knowledge about overclocking.

I am not here to start fights but to LEARN, but what you do is setting people up against me by claiming what ever i say is wrong and making a character out of me.

In some way we are all right but the important thing is how you bring the information to people, and to be honest that is not your strongest point.


----------



## d1nky

I mean the whole ^^^ thing will get this thread closed and cleaned.

ok, for one I didn't know gskill had timings on their site? news to me.... I took the ones from xmp profile and manually set what my bios could... but theres a latency which should be like 279ns and bios can only set 300ns and increments of 50

I cant turn off xmp profiles, it just wants me to auto or xmp......

I may even try an older bios to see if I can disable xmp and set some solid manual timings.

its not fun having a small FFT stable @4.8ghz but ram letting me down, or tbh my inexperience let me down


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha dude i do not care what you think of me man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah i do not want to start any trolls or arguments, you are the one that started to dislike me for no reason at all, i have been told from someone in my PM that you told that person.
> 
> So you are not only irrational but you are also talking behind some ones back and that is how rude u really are.
> 
> A while back i asked you for some advice on this thread and immediately u starting to bash on my stuff and give me that attitude i did not deserve, i said before i did learn a lot here and i still do and want to learn, but i only learn and take advice from someone who has knowledge about overclocking.
> 
> I am not here to start fights but to LEARN, but what you do is setting people up against me by claiming what ever i say is wrong and making a character out of me.
> 
> In some way we are all right but the important thing is how you bring the information to people, and to be honest that is not your strongest point.


You cant learn when you're not applicable for learning. We have tried countless times to corrrect you on stuff but you're hellbent on thinking your PSU can generate energy. (Example btw)


----------



## Rangerjr1

DP, as in double post. Not double penetration you pervs.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha dude i do not care what you think of me man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah i do not want to start any trolls or arguments, you are the one that started to dislike me for no reason at all, *i have been told from someone in my PM that you told that person.*
> 
> So you are not only irrational but you are also talking behind some ones back and that is how rude u really are.
> 
> A while back i asked you for some advice on this thread and immediately u starting to bash on my stuff and give me that attitude i did not deserve, i said before i did learn a lot here and i still do and want to learn, but i only learn and take advice from someone who has knowledge about overclocking.
> 
> I am not here to start fights but to LEARN, but what you do is setting people up against me by claiming what ever i say is wrong and making a character out of me.
> 
> In some way we are all right but the important thing is how you bring the information to people, and to be honest that is not your strongest point.


I have told you to your face that i don't like you so i dont need to pm someone









Ive just gone down my list of pms and i cant find anything in there where i pmed someone just to tell them i dont like you.

I get a few pms from people telling me they don't like you or ranger and thats it ill probably reply but dont make me out to be someone who goes behind your back. Im not that shallow and if you have got a pm lets see it pls

You are here to learn? Dont make me laugh all i see from your posts are arguments and flame like posts, wanting to incite flamewars

I dont have to make a character out of you, you do this all by yourself ..just like the ignorant thread users you posted a bit ago.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry for my harsh reaction but i just wanted to point out some things because we had an discussion here before about PSU's and i was not right bla bla and now all of a sudden they run out of power and need bigger ones because they cannot maintain their OC.
> 
> But that only shows me their ignorance


I for one take this a direct statement towards me because I stated that I found the limit of my PSU and needed a bigger one. So let me see here...."Im ignorant"? So I am ignorant because my psu started showing me its limits when I was going for benching test at 5.5ghz and well north of 1.7v? I was making a statement about my "product" showing me I found its limit....What exactly have you contributed to this thread other than going off on rants to people? Let me make this clear....I AM NOT IGNORANT...clear enough....now please leave this thread like you have threatend to do oh so many times, we will all be happier.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have told you to your face that i don't like you so i dont need to pm someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just gone down my list of pms and i cant find anything in there where i pmed someone just to tell them i dont like you.
> 
> I get a few pms from people telling me they don't like you or ranger and thats it ill probably reply but dont make me out to be someone who goes behind your back. Im not that shallow and if you have got a pm lets see it pls
> 
> You are here to learn? Dont make me laugh all i see from your posts are arguments and flame like posts, wanting to incite flamewars
> 
> I dont have to make a character out of you, you do this all by yourself ..just like the ignorant thread users you posted a bit ago.


Hey, why dont people like me? lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey, why dont people like me? lol


because YOUR SIGNATURE hahahaha


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> because YOUR SIGNATURE hahahaha


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## d1nky

everyones watching ocn haswell stream


----------



## anothergeek

What speeds do you guys avg with the 8320?


----------



## Durquavian

Well the "Hurricane stable" comment originated from me. Hey Hurricane, you're famous now. Just thought it was funny and didn't expect the blowup. And I too was questioning my PSU power limit. But I never got involved in the original discussion for one reason... Can you guess what the reason was? I had no real information to contribute, such as fact. I only had opinions and conjecture, so I SAID NOTHING. That is how it works. If you can contribute fact or info on where to look then by all means add to the discussion. If not please understand you open yourself up to rebuttal and it may be harsh.

ON A SIDE NOTE: Any of you notice Alatar's recent posts? He usually doesn't hesitate to bash AMD, but lately he has been defending or in the least very reasonable when speaking of AMD hardware. I told him I thought either the world was coming to an end or someone hacked his account.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You will see a massive improvement hands down and multitasking is to the moon Congrats and WELCOME!
> That is just barely higher than mine That seems about right for a H220 With that VID what are you temps like now? Also what volts does it take to get to 4.9?
> With that board and if you are only using integrated then you would be find however im sure you can find a 500-600w for about the same price unless you already one the 450w. What is your budget?
> 
> 
> If you are talking about HT then stock should show it as 2400 or 2600. If you are talking about 200 Then that is your Front Side Bus (FSB)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What red said. It may be possible but I see that just ending badly
> Both of you are correct. If you are doing nothing but playing games with No BSOD then you are fine for YOUR needs.. however wait until you find a game that will tax the cpu and you will then run into problems. Downloading does nothing to tax your CPU, I hit 7MB/s last night and cpu usage was 1%
> 
> 
> The PSU's are in my case smaller than yours, and also the PSUs that are getting upgraded are bigger than yours. You were saying that yours can do way more.. BTW that was in excess of 5.3 when the PSU's started to fail.. should also mention that is 1.7+ volts It is the amperage that really matters in that situation
> 
> The ignorance comment is not appreciated and I believe such comments have been discussed before
> 
> ~I think this has been my longest quote session haha.. Oh so I added in the Second PSU and I am able to bring my graphics back up to a 900MHz overclock so I am 100% sure I was at my limit with the 750w tried hitting a more stable 5.3+ and it didn't work my second PSU is the 800w in my sig
> 
> ^proof that it is the amperage hold everything back in order to get higher clocks Although more seasoned guys here prolly already knew that.


yea even i was like... i dont remember posting this !~

200 should be fsb
and yea i found my limit with a nive 4.8+ghz oc on my cpu and both cards @1200+/1800+
or @ 1 card stock and cpu 5.5+ghz. but yet i run fine @ 24/7 on normal ocing. or a normal ocing range. but alas i have given up trying to explain this to him. as he will only think he is right... but i will correct him for the other people who are looking for good infos and are not regulars
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes you are right and when the games come i will test my stability a better way.
> 
> That is what i mean, i did not say mine could do way more, i was saying that it is 850 watts certified gold and it is based on the X-1250.
> 
> And also what i meant was that if u do put the PSU at its limits like when i draw more than 600 watts it has not enough reserve to maintain a very heavy overclock and that is why i shoos to get bigger PSU so that i have plenty of head room to play with.


pretty sure your x850 is biased off the x750 and the x1250 is a completely different unit but hey i could very well be wrong here as for why the psu comment about having more head room..... we have already said .... many times how wrong this is....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive tried all sorts, xmp 1 and 2 - auto - and manually set stock.
> 
> the stock are 11-11-11-30, i know the subtimings you talk about and well my bios seems slightly off with them.
> 
> has anyone got any advice on a good standard set of timings sub timings to allow me to set a baseline and go from there?
> 
> or should i test stability on mem through memtest and then oc cpu?
> 
> (this whole debarcle is about to happen and this thread will probs get closed soon as people start arguing lol)


i noticed with my 2400 ( still not 100% stable fyi but i have no issues, may have to use abx as i just cant get prime stable it seems. with 4 dimms ) vddr helped mine. as did raising cpu/nb volts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I for one take this a direct statement towards me because I stated that I found the limit of my PSU and needed a bigger one. So let me see here...."Im ignorant"? So I am ignorant because my psu started showing me its limits when I was going for benching test at 5.5ghz and well north of 1.7v? I was making a statement about my "product" showing me I found its limit....What exactly have you contributed to this thread other than going off on rants to people? Let me make this clear....I AM NOT IGNORANT...clear enough....


+1
5.5+ghz and yet .... i still feel my psu is enough. i am getting a x1250 ( spend monies on my vaping rather then the psu as i got a heck of a deal this friday !~ ) for my suicide benches !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> everyones watching ocn haswell stream


not i wish newegg had a real promo.... intel can keep haswell... ill keep meh AMD !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> What speeds do you guys avg with the 8320?


from what i have seen most can hit 4.5-4.8ghz np with proper cooling


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> everyones watching ocn haswell stream


Any thoughts so far?
It seems to be disappointing initially, small improvements at best from what I have seen.
I have a SB 2600k and after the Ivy's came out there wasn't a real incentive to upgrade. The hotter temperatures they produce limits clockspeed on water to a point that it all but negates any other improvements.
Now Haswell has arrived and it seems to be very similar, no big incentive for me to upgrade, especially at the costs involved ( cpu and motherboard).
I was hoping to snag a good deal on either an I 7 1155 socket chip in the wake of the Haswell drop. I have an EVGA Z68 ftw ready and waiting for it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> What speeds do you guys avg with the 8320?


Assuming that you are going to be using the H80 I would say 4.7-4.8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any thoughts so far?
> It seems to be disappointing initially, small improvements at best from what I have seen.
> I have a SB 2600k and after the Ivy's came out there wasn't a real incentive to upgrade. The hotter temperatures they produce limits clockspeed on water to a point that it all but negates any other improvements.
> Now Haswell has arrived and it seems to be very similar, no big incentive for me to upgrade, especially at the costs involved ( cpu and motherboard).
> I was hoping to snag a good deal on either an I 7 1155 socket chip in the wake of the Haswell drop. I have an EVGA Z68 ftw ready and waiting for it


Im not really that impressed either and I have search for all sorts of reviews.. It seems like the only thing that has really changed is the Lower TDP and that is it.. there are slight improvements but nothing worth dropping $500 for a new board and cpu..

I just got an email Microcenter apparently is selling bundles making the 4770k only 279.. if its any worth to ya

really I am glad that I got the 8350 especially that the next chip will be same socket.. for my performance/cost is my deal and being able to upgrade helps a lot.. IMO the only thing that haswell is good for is for ultrabooks and hybrids.. The clocks seem mute in comparison to sandy/ivy and the performance gains can be made up for in the added clocks.. It also seems that Haswell is having issues clock that high with more heat per frequency too

Only thing that may make a difference is if someone finds out that they can delid like with ivy


----------



## anothergeek

No kidding, how high voltage? My 4100 is at 1.40


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> No kidding, how high voltage? My 4100 is at 1.40


1.43-1.49 depending one the silicon


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any thoughts so far?
> It seems to be disappointing initially, small improvements at best from what I have seen.
> I have a SB 2600k and after the Ivy's came out there wasn't a real incentive to upgrade. The hotter temperatures they produce limits clockspeed on water to a point that it all but negates any other improvements.
> Now Haswell has arrived and it seems to be very similar, no big incentive for me to upgrade, especially at the costs involved ( cpu and motherboard).
> I was hoping to snag a good deal on either an I 7 1155 socket chip in the wake of the Haswell drop. I have an EVGA Z68 ftw ready and waiting for it


Small improvements? That is laughable for all the trolls telling people not to go amd and wait for haswell









Ill never ever go intel so it doesn't bother me but i'd be lying if i didnt have a slight grin on my face

Im sure others feel the same way as i do too


----------



## anothergeek

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Durquavian

That is what I noticed. Intel has made no real improvements in a few years, just rehash of existing hardware. At least AMD came out with their APU's, will have to wait and see about SR.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Thanks for the information!


Not a problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That is what I noticed. Intel has made no real improvements in a few years, just rehash of existing hardware. At least AMD came out with their APU's, will have to wait and see about SR.


Steamroller will be the biggest test to see how AMD is going with this new archi then once excavator comes out that is when the games will be on


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any thoughts so far?
> It seems to be disappointing initially, small improvements at best from what I have seen.
> I have a SB 2600k and after the Ivy's came out there wasn't a real incentive to upgrade. The hotter temperatures they produce limits clockspeed on water to a point that it all but negates any other improvements.
> Now Haswell has arrived and it seems to be very similar, no big incentive for me to upgrade, especially at the costs involved ( cpu and motherboard).
> I was hoping to snag a good deal on either an I 7 1155 socket chip in the wake of the Haswell drop. I have an EVGA Z68 ftw ready and waiting for it


Dunno, I ordered a 4770k for grins and giggles, picked up some Gskill Trident X 2400 4X4 to go along with it. Just waiting for the ROG line from asus to release. I figured what the heck, I have money, its not that big of a deal. I had a 3770k that I snagged from best buy at $229 because they WILL price match Microcenter, but I inevitably took it back, I figured if I am buying a proc, mobo, ram, and a OS I might as well wait a month and purchase the latest release in Tech...we will see how it compares. I am not pro this pro that, I just like to play and have fun. On the other hand before I get bashed for buying an intel product...this will be my first adventure in team blue. I am not leaving AMD, I just simply will have both.


----------



## Durquavian

I never had a problem with people owning Intel, just those that do having superior attitudes toward AMD.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Dunno, I ordered a 4770k for grins and giggles, picked up some Gskill Trident X 2400 4X4 to go along with it. Just waiting for the ROG line from asus to release. I figured what the heck, I have money, its not that big of a deal. I had a 3770k that I snagged from best buy at $229 because they WILL price match Microcenter, but I inevitably took it back, I figured if I am buying a proc, mobo, ram, and a OS I might as well wait a month and purchase the latest release in Tech...we will see how it compares. I am not pro this pro that, I just like to play and have fun. On the other hand before I get bashed for buying an intel product...this will be my first adventure in team blue. I am not leaving AMD, I just simply will have both.


I will call you purple too LOL

hey if that all works then go for it.. Unbiased results are always welcome


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Dunno, I ordered a 4770k for grins and giggles, picked up some Gskill Trident X 2400 4X4 to go along with it. Just waiting for the ROG line from asus to release. I figured what the heck, I have money, its not that big of a deal. I had a 3770k that I snagged from best buy at $229 because they WILL price match Microcenter, but I inevitably took it back, I figured if I am buying a proc, mobo, ram, and a OS I might as well wait a month and purchase the latest release in Tech...we will see how it compares. I am not pro this pro that, I just like to play and have fun.
> 
> *On the other hand before I get bashed for buying an intel product...this will be my first adventure in team blue. I am not leaving AMD, I just simply will have both*.


This is the funniest reply ive ever seen, apart from my own ofc









No one would bash you, way i see it if ya got the money then go for it lol

MY own personal way of thinking is i dopnt like intel for what they do and theres some right shady business dealings.(i suppose its the same with other corporate firms.)

MY first 2 pc's were intel......back in 2004 i think i got a Pentium 4, 2008 i bought a Q6600 which i loved, then i went red team and started with the x4 i think, then i broke that lol and so with having little money i had to go with the 4100







then 8320 came saw i couldnt overclock as much as u guys so i went with 8350

Now there you have it, all my pc buys since i started







yes i was a late bloomer


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Small improvements? That is laughable for all the trolls telling people not to go amd and wait for haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill never ever go intel so it doesn't bother me but i'd be lying if i didnt have a slight grin on my face
> 
> Im sure others feel the same way as i do too


ill never go back either [email protected]~

it has been like this since like core 2duo they never made hugle leaps and bounds. just barely squeezed out any results on their tick tock tick tock. what do they average +10% perf. if that ..... amd made all new tech... first bulldozer then apus.... and they are starting to get the advantage in both areas. apus they got it relatively quick... BD has taken some time but i still think it was a great improvement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Dunno, I ordered a 4770k for grins and giggles, picked up some Gskill Trident X 2400 4X4 to go along with it. Just waiting for the ROG line from asus to release. I figured what the heck, I have money, its not that big of a deal. I had a 3770k that I snagged from best buy at $229 because they WILL price match Microcenter, but I inevitably took it back, I figured if I am buying a proc, mobo, ram, and a OS I might as well wait a month and purchase the latest release in Tech...we will see how it compares. I am not pro this pro that, I just like to play and have fun. On the other hand before I get bashed for buying an intel product...this will be my first adventure in team blue. I am not leaving AMD, I just simply will have both.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I will call you purple too LOL
> 
> hey if that all works then go for it.. Unbiased results are always welcome


GL man !~ let un know what you think !~


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is the funniest reply ive ever seen, apart from my own ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one would bash you, way i see it if ya got the money then go for it lol
> 
> MY own personal way of thinking is i dopnt like intel for what they do and theres some right shady business dealings.(i suppose its the same with other corporate firms.)
> 
> MY first 2 pc's were intel......back in 2004 i think i got a Pentium 4, 2008 i bought a Q6600 which i loved, then i went red team and started with the x4 i think, then i broke that lol and so with having little money i had to go with the 4100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then 8320 came saw i couldnt overclock as much as u guys so i went with 8350
> 
> Now there you have it, all my pc buys since i started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i was a late bloomer


Yeah I was having fun with that statement, should have put a smiley next to it









Edit: I am still very impressed that my PSU shut down before my system went POOF!!! Maybe there termanology is correct, these things are as tough as a "Bulldozer" "Piledriver" because I sure put the hammer down trying to find the limits.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill never go back either [email protected]~
> 
> it has been like this since like core 2duo they never made hugle leaps and bounds. just barely squeezed out any results on their tick tock tick tock. what do they average +10% perf. if that ..... amd made all new tech... first bulldozer then apus.... and they are starting to get the advantage in both areas. apus they got it relatively quick... BD has taken some time but i still think it was a great improvement
> 
> GL man !~ let un know what you think !~


well you couldn't have the APU's with out bulldozers. I think really what has helped AMD out is they decided to split use the new cores on desktop as they build the apu's up.. its the same x86_64 cores in each. That is why excavator is going to be such a treat It they are able to manager 8 x86_64 cores plus full iGPU with high radeon then Intel will be in for a big surprise . Intel isn't worried about AMD right now as they are focused on keeping the tablet/laptop industry going with their chips that is why they are doing nothing but dropping wattage ARM is there threat. but it will leave an opening for AMD to push on intel enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yeah I was having fun with that statement, should have put a smiley next to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am still very impressed that my PSU shut down before my system went POOF!!! Maybe there termanology is correct, these things are as tough as a "Bulldozer" "Piledriver" because I sure put the hammer down trying to find the limits.


3-4 of us hit that power limit so I would say you are correct!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yeah I was having fun with that statement, should have put a smiley next to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am still very impressed that my PSU shut down before my system went POOF!!! Maybe there termanology is correct, these things are as tough as a "Bulldozer" "Piledriver" because I sure put the hammer down trying to find the limits.


yea
i dare you to put 1.7v on your intel core #@!~

dare you !~


----------



## kwaidonjin

sO WHAT SHOULD MY fsb BE AT AND MY HT LINK BE AT?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea
> i dare you to put 1.7v on your intel core #@!~
> 
> dare you !~


Yeah, I can go ahead and answer this question before I even recieve the product. No sir, not gunna happen


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> sO WHAT SHOULD MY fsb BE AT AND MY HT LINK BE AT?


Whoa, inside voice, inside voice. Stock should be 200 fsb 2600 HT link I believe.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yeah I was having fun with that statement, should have put a smiley next to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am still very impressed that my PSU shut down before my system went POOF!!! Maybe there termanology is correct, these things are as tough as a "Bulldozer" "Piledriver" because I sure put the hammer down trying to find the limits.


Aye they do live up to their name.....ive gone over 1.7volts @5.4 and it still didnt go poof for me either, though i did have a few squeaky bum episodes









Ive stopped it for now lol, like fears said earlier i think a few of us have found our psu's limit.....its gonna cost me a fair wad of money to upgrade this so i cant do for awile,

might have to go to mummy with my tail between my legs


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> sO WHAT SHOULD MY fsb BE AT AND MY HT LINK BE AT?


HT 2600 for your board. FSB will overclock everything so that is a matter of how you want to overclock.. Multi or FSB or a mixture Seeing that you have the Zulman you are not going to go far so keep you FSB at 200 and up the multi on the CPU you will hit a thermal limit fast.

After that you can bump the FSB by 1 at a time to get the max OC for your thermal limit Remember do not go above 62c Core

YAY I HAS MEH FLAME!!!!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kwaidonjin*
> 
> sO WHAT SHOULD MY fsb BE AT AND MY HT LINK BE AT?


HT link is AOD's name for FSB. Doesn't have a "supposed to be at" place really. Something you kinda have to experiment with. I usually recommend MUlti only at first till you feel comfortable, then FSB oc since it is a bit more elaborate.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YAY I HAS MEH FLAME!!!!


Congradulations









P.S. Now you can sell stuff


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Congradulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Now you can sell stuff


crap now i want to just cause I can.. but I really don't have anything to sell at the moment lol ummmm I have 2 460's and 8GB iof 1333 ill sell for uhhh 300ish haha Ill even throw in a PSU


----------



## cssorkinman

It's been my experience that yes, above 5.5 ghz and 1.7 volts my 750 watt psu is starting to work hard enough that it has an effect on stability. The 910 watt rig keeps pushing on however.
2600mhz on the mems anyone?? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820762


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's been my experience that yes, above 5.5 ghz and 1.7 volts my 750 watt psu is starting to work hard enough that it has an effect on stability. The 910 watt rig keeps pushing on however.
> *2600mhz on the mems anyone*?? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820762
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Big Head


----------



## Majorhi

With the mentioning of PSU's on the last few pages I'm wondering if my AX750 will be good enough to run the 8350 @ 4.5 coming from a 4100. Extreme power supply calculator came up with 659 watt usage...kind of close to the advertised power output.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> With the mentioning of PSU's on the last few pages I'm wondering if my AX750 will be good enough to run the 8350 @ 4.5 coming from a 4100. Extreme power supply calculator came up with 659 watt usage...kind close to the advertised power output.


be plenty i have 5.0ghz and sli 660tis on TX750


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> With the mentioning of PSU's on the last few pages I'm wondering if my AX750 will be good enough to run the 8350 @ 4.5 coming from a 4100. Extreme power supply calculator came up with 659 watt usage...kind close to the advertised power output.


My 750w let me get to 5.1 and I can boot to 5.3 with 1.7+ so yes you are fine.. and man do I miss west oregon


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HT 2600 for your board. FSB will overclock everything so that is a matter of how you want to overclock.. Multi or FSB or a mixture Seeing that you have the Zulman you are not going to go far so keep you FSB at 200 and up the multi on the CPU you will hit a thermal limit fast.
> 
> After that you can bump the FSB by 1 at a time to get the max OC for your thermal limit Remember do not go above 62c Core
> 
> YAY I HAS MEH FLAME!!!!


Congrats !~ looks better too !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Congradulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Now you can sell stuff


no you need 35 reps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's been my experience that yes, above 5.5 ghz and 1.7 volts my 750 watt psu is starting to work hard enough that it has an effect on stability. The 910 watt rig keeps pushing on however.
> 2600mhz on the mems anyone?? http://valid.canardpc.com/2820762
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice !~ i have bootted @ 2600 but yea... my pc does not like it ... my 3dmark scores were ~ 2500 9-11-11-31-43 1t though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> With the mentioning of PSU's on the last few pages I'm wondering if my AX750 will be good enough to run the 8350 @ 4.5 coming from a 4100. Extreme power supply calculator came up with 659 watt usage...kind of close to the advertised power output.


yes you will be fine my x750 does 4.9cpu and cfx @ 1200/1800 the gpus have a VERY SMALL loss from lack of power @ those speeds. if you downclock a bit then the psu does not even break a sweat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> My 750w let me get to 5.1 and I can boot to 5.3 with 1.7+ so yes you are fine.. and man do I miss west oregon


+1 but i want to move to tx !~


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> My 750w let me get to 5.1 and I can boot to 5.3 with 1.7+ so yes you are fine.. and man do I miss west oregon


Thats good to know. Yeah summer should arrive here towards the end of this month. In the mean time I'll have to settle for that good ol Oregon sunshine.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Thats good to know. Yeah summer should arrive here towards the end of this month. In the mean time I'll have to settle for that good ol Oregon sunshine.


pretty sure you mean cloudyskies !~
from what i know of that place. you only get sunshine like 2x per year in the summer, correct?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats !~ looks better too !~
> no you need 35 reps
> nice !~ i have bootted @ 2600 but yea... my pc does not like it ... my 3dmark scores were ~ 2500 9-11-11-31-43 1t though
> yes you will be fine my x750 does 4.9cpu and cfx @ 1200/1800 the gpus have a VERY SMALL loss from lack of power @ those speeds. if you downclock a bit then the psu does not even break a sweat
> +1 but i want to move to tx !~


Houston has jobs haha bit ghetto though unless you move to the right areas then we can be overclocking buddies lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pretty sure you mean cloudyskies !~
> from what i know of that place. you only get sunshine like 2x per year in the summer, correct?


its better than that.. that is Seattle.. He is just south of Portland so about 1/3 of the year is sun.. I used to live in Albany and have family in milwaukie


----------



## Durquavian

I feel my GS800 cant quite make 5.0. got to 4.96ghz and it was IBT stable. 5.0ghz went black after 25-30sec benching.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Big Head


Mo betta


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pretty sure you mean cloudyskies !~
> from what i know of that place. you only get sunshine like 2x per year in the summer, correct?


That's further north..usually mid July through August is what I would consider summer weather as that is when I have my AC unit in my window.


----------



## MrStick89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Houston has jobs haha bit ghetto though unless you move to the right areas then we can be overclocking buddies lol
> its better than that.. that is Seattle.. He is just south of Portland so about 1/3 of the year is sun.. I used to live in Albany and have family in milwaukie


I live in Seattle and when the sun finally comes out it makes it so worth it to live here! Loading up my mt biking gear as we speak!

I wonder... if some of us had access to microcenter would you still run AMD?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> I live in Seattle and when the sun finally comes out it makes it so worth it to live here! Loading up my mt biking gear as we speak!
> 
> I wonder... if some of us had access to microcenter would you still run AMD?


I would still run AMD lol and I do have access to microcenter


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> I live in Seattle and when the sun finally comes out it makes it so worth it to live here! Loading up my mt biking gear as we speak!
> 
> I wonder... if some of us had access to microcenter would you still run AMD?


IMO its pointless to run any other AMD processor besides the 8 core units. Their price vs performance is impeccable compared to intel, and every other AMD processor just does not perform well enough to warrant consideration. Looks like haswell was released today as well because newegg is all dressed up with intel decor.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> IMO its pointless to run any other AMD processor besides the 8 core units. Their price vs performance is impeccable compared to intel, and every other AMD processor just does not perform well enough to warrant consideration. Looks like haswell was released today as well because newegg is all dressed up with intel decor.


It did nothing really to get excited about either unless you are looking at getting a hybrid ultrabook


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> What speeds do you guys avg with the 8320?


With an H80 you should be able to expect 4.7-4.8Ghz. It's not until you get to 4.9 and up that you start to notice the difference between the chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Yeah I was having fun with that statement, should have put a smiley next to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am still very impressed that my PSU shut down before my system went POOF!!! Maybe there termanology is correct, these things are as tough as a "Bulldozer" "Piledriver" because I sure put the hammer down trying to find the limits.
> 
> 
> 
> yea
> i dare you to put 1.7v on your intel core #@!~
> 
> dare you !~
Click to expand...

Actually, the Delidded Ivy club is just as insane as we are. Several people putting 2v through their chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YAY I HAS MEH FLAME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congradulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Now you can sell stuff
Click to expand...

No he can't.

Flame is at 25, selling in the marketplace is 35.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Houston has jobs haha bit ghetto though unless you move to the right areas then we can be overclocking buddies lol
> its better than that.. that is Seattle.. He is just south of Portland so about 1/3 of the year is sun.. I used to live in Albany and have family in milwaukie
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Seattle and when the sun finally comes out it makes it so worth it to live here! Loading up my mt biking gear as we speak!
> 
> I wonder... if some of us had access to microcenter would you still run AMD?
Click to expand...

I have access to 2 Microcenters, a Frys, and several BestBuys that are competent enough to carry things like 660Tis and H100s.

I still use only AMD.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Actually, the Delidded Ivy club is just as insane as we are. Several people putting 2v through their chips.
> 
> I still use only AMD.


Im on meds for my insanity, whats your excuse?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Actually, the Delidded Ivy club is just as insane as we are. Several people putting 2v through their chips.
> 
> I still use only AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> Im on meds for my insanity, whats your excuse?
Click to expand...

Video Editing
Video Encoding
Code Compiling
Virtual Machines
Music Converting
Photo Editing

You know, the usual highly-threaded things.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Video Editing
> Video Encoding
> Code Compiling
> Virtual Machines
> Music Converting
> Photo Editing
> 
> You know, the usual highly-threaded things.


Nice, i do the encoding sometimes not often though, in fact my cpu isnt utilized as much as she would like to. She often fakes her feelings to keep her man happy


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With an H80 you should be able to expect 4.7-4.8Ghz. It's not until you get to 4.9 and up that you start to notice the difference between the chips.
> Actually, the Delidded Ivy club is just as insane as we are. Several people putting 2v through their chips.
> No he can't.
> 
> Flame is at 25, selling in the marketplace is 35.
> I have access to 2 Microcenters, a Frys, and several BestBuys that are competent enough to carry things like 660Tis and H100s.
> 
> I still use only AMD.


I would consider an I7, if it were the same money as the 8350, but the Intel quads really aren't very interesting to me at all ,even if they were cheaper.

The current Intel's aren't nearly as much fun as these chips are to overclock.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I just unlocked the voltage on the my second 460 now I now that I can be stable at a higher clock with the stock voltage.. anyone have a link or some advice they can shoot my way so I can manually set the clocks on my cards via vBIOS? or will I scour the lands for many moons searchin the interwebz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With an H80 you should be able to expect 4.7-4.8Ghz. It's not until you get to 4.9 and up that you start to notice the difference between the chips.
> Actually, the Delidded Ivy club is just as insane as we are. Several people putting 2v through their chips.
> No he can't.
> 
> Flame is at 25, selling in the marketplace is 35.
> I have access to 2 Microcenters, a Frys, and several BestBuys that are competent enough to carry things like 660Tis and H100s.
> 
> I still use only AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> I would consider an I7, if it were the same money as the 8350, but the Intel quads really aren't very interesting to me at all ,even if they were cheaper.
> 
> The current Intel's aren't nearly as much fun as these chips are to overclock.
Click to expand...

True, but I got a 4.8 (normal) 5 (possible) 8320 for $160ish. Even i5's on discount through MC are still $170-180, and they couldn't even hope to keep up. Pretty much a no brainer going on right there. On the practical usability front, there's just no question.

'Course, I'm far from the norm. People sometimes wonder what the heck I'm up to when half my 3440 pixel wide start bar is full...









Besides, AMD gives me one other benefit... "Hand me downs". When I upgrade my main rig, the part that is upgraded is usually handed down to the next lowest in my upgrade tree.

Forge -> Anvil -> Cloud Nine -> and out to various people who I help keep updated.

As a result, when I get Steamroller, Anvil will be getting my 8320. It'll be a heck of an upgrade from the 970BE that's sitting in it. Since CloudNine already runs on a 960T unlocked to 6 cores and OC'd to 3.6, I no longer have use for the chip, and since it has no value on the market anymore, it will be handed down to a family friend who is still running an Athlon II x2 on a AM2+ board.

If I need to upgrade my Motherboard with it, CloudNine will be getting my 990FXA-UD3, and it's 970a-UD3 will be passed down to replace another friend's crappy 790g BioStar board.

This method of upgrade cycle isn't available to Intel, and frankly having 4 or 5 computers in the hand-me-down line up gets a LOT more use out of my money than anything else I could do with the hardware.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> True, but I got a 4.8 (normal) 5 (possible) 8320 for $160ish. Even i5's on discount through MC are still $170-180, and they couldn't even hope to keep up. Pretty much a no brainer going on right there. On the practical usability front, there's just no question.
> 
> 'Course, I'm far from the norm. People sometimes wonder what the heck I'm up to when half my 3440 pixel wide start bar is full...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, AMD gives me one other benefit... "Hand me downs". When I upgrade my main rig, the part that is upgraded is usually handed down to the next lowest in my upgrade tree.
> 
> Forge -> Anvil -> Cloud Nine -> and out to various people who I help keep updated.
> 
> As a result, when I get Steamroller, Anvil will be getting my 8320. It'll be a heck of an upgrade from the 970BE that's sitting in it. Since CloudNine already runs on a 960T unlocked to 6 cores and OC'd to 3.6, I no longer have use for the chip, and since it has no value on the market anymore, it will be handed down to a family friend who is still running an Athlon II x2 on a AM2+ board.
> 
> If I need to upgrade my Motherboard with it, CloudNine will be getting my 990FXA-UD3, and it's 970a-UD3 will be passed down to replace another friend's crappy 790g BioStar board.
> 
> This method of upgrade cycle isn't available to Intel, and frankly having 4 or 5 computers in the hand-me-down line up gets a LOT more use out of my money than anything else I could do with the hardware.


That is a sound proof plan.. I am not sure when steam roller comes to play how im going to do it however I was thinking about setting up another computer any way worse case this chip would serve as a decent HTPC until I finally venture into the APU market.. more or less it depends on my cash flow at what will happen

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672476 <-- not too shabby for a pair of 460's I so wish I had the money for waterblocks.Here is a stock 660TI for reference http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6661934 Also not sure if this was noted before but the new 3dmark is not really multithreaded. I had core temp open an only one core was pegged until physics came along


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I got a 4.8 (normal) 5 (possible) 8320 for $160ish. Even i5's on discount through MC are still $170-180, and they couldn't even hope to keep up. Pretty much a no brainer going on right there. On the practical usability front, there's just no question.
> 
> 'Course, I'm far from the norm. People sometimes wonder what the heck I'm up to when half my 3440 pixel wide start bar is full...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, AMD gives me one other benefit... "Hand me downs". When I upgrade my main rig, the part that is upgraded is usually handed down to the next lowest in my upgrade tree.
> 
> Forge -> Anvil -> Cloud Nine -> and out to various people who I help keep updated.
> 
> As a result, when I get Steamroller, Anvil will be getting my 8320. It'll be a heck of an upgrade from the 970BE that's sitting in it. Since CloudNine already runs on a 960T unlocked to 6 cores and OC'd to 3.6, I no longer have use for the chip, and since it has no value on the market anymore, it will be handed down to a family friend who is still running an Athlon II x2 on a AM2+ board.
> 
> If I need to upgrade my Motherboard with it, CloudNine will be getting my 990FXA-UD3, and it's 970a-UD3 will be passed down to replace another friend's crappy 790g BioStar board.
> 
> This method of upgrade cycle isn't available to Intel, and frankly having 4 or 5 computers in the hand-me-down line up gets a LOT more use out of my money than anything else I could do with the hardware
> 
> 
> .


I have an upgrade tree too, my stuff does exactly same. Im a little embarrassed to be coming out in the open like this but i give my stuff to the kids lol. eldest wanted a pc last year so i got this and he got my old stuff, actually wasnt old but a few months old lol. So I got his xmas money and he got a shiny new pc nearly









Now my 9 year old wants a pc too, so i tell him to wait til xmas and he'll get my stuff that i have now. Which isnt too bad really is it. He also wants it water cooled like his dad's







so i got my old Xpsc raystorm 750







and he wants one of my gfx cards, bless him i told him to bugger off haha. more than likely end up giving it to him









I also told him it depends if steamroller hits before then


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have an upgrade tree too, my stuff does exactly same. Im a little embarrassed to be coming out in the open like this but i give my stuff to the kids lol. eldest wanted a pc last year so i got this and he got my old stuff, actually wasnt old but a few months old lol. So I got his xmas money and he got a shiny new pc nearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my 9 year old wants a pc too, so i tell him to wait til xmas and he'll get my stuff that i have now. Which isnt too bad really is it. He also wants it water cooled like his dad's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i got my old Xpsc raystorm 750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he wants one of my gfx cards, bless him i told him to bugger off haha. more than likely end up giving it to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also told him it depends if steamroller hits before then


When I was a kid I was lucky to have sega channel SMH lol


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have an upgrade tree too, my stuff does exactly same. Im a little embarrassed to be coming out in the open like this but i give my stuff to the kids lol. eldest wanted a pc last year so i got this and he got my old stuff, actually wasnt old but a few months old lol. So I got his xmas money and he got a shiny new pc nearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my 9 year old wants a pc too, so i tell him to wait til xmas and he'll get my stuff that i have now. Which isnt too bad really is it. He also wants it water cooled like his dad's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i got my old Xpsc raystorm 750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he wants one of my gfx cards, bless him i told him to bugger off haha. more than likely end up giving it to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also told him it depends if steamroller hits before then


Thats awesome man!! I dont have anyone to pass stuff down to just yet, my daughter is 15 months old, and well we just found out a few weeks ago that the wife has another "bun" in the oven so to speak. It will be ahwile before anyone is old enough to enjoy a pc. Oh and the wife has absolutely 0 interest in PC's.


----------



## The Sandman

After attempting to raise my OC I too found my almost 3 yr old HX750 is NOT up to the job to push this chip with even 1.59v vcore under load. Running a quick IBT/AVX caused a complete black out after only a few seconds. I about crapped my pants lol.

VID is 1.325v. This chip is either a voltage pig (OCCT stable @ 1.488v, but takes 1.528v for P95) or perhaps this PSU has been an issue all along. Anyone have any thoughts? I have to wonder if a bigger PSU will be of any use in OCing this chip further than 4813MHz. My first thoughts are yes it may especially after reading how others can run SLI and OC on a 750w.

Storm, you could always pass that stuff along just a bit north of you lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'm sorta sad that the Formula-Z doesn't allow me to disable individual cores per module, it instead will disable total modules... I was hoping to get a 5.0ghz 4m/4c test going on...
> 
> I'm currently up to 4888mhz (203.68 FSB x 24 multi), with 2444 HT & 2444 cpu/nb


I would leave your memory and CPU-NB at 2400 and raise the HT Link Speed above 2600. It will greatly enhance your gaming and graphics performance. You have a very good overclock.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have an upgrade tree too, my stuff does exactly same. Im a little embarrassed to be coming out in the open like this but i give my stuff to the kids lol. eldest wanted a pc last year so i got this and he got my old stuff, actually wasnt old but a few months old lol. So I got his xmas money and he got a shiny new pc nearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my 9 year old wants a pc too, so i tell him to wait til xmas and he'll get my stuff that i have now. Which isnt too bad really is it. He also wants it water cooled like his dad's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i got my old Xpsc raystorm 750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he wants one of my gfx cards, bless him i told him to bugger off haha. more than likely end up giving it to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also told him it depends if steamroller hits before then


lol....thats exactly how my daughter got a phenom 940 and my son a 1090t...both with a gtx 285 from my old sli.... they still prefer to use mine...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Thats awesome man!! I dont have anyone to pass stuff down to just yet, my daughter is 15 months old, and well we just found out a few weeks ago that the wife has another "bun" in the oven so to speak. It will be ahwile before anyone is old enough to enjoy a pc. Oh and the wife has absolutely 0 interest in PC's.


Congrats man, can i give ya some advice? dont have more than 2







i have 4 kids and its a nightmare. Our youngest is 13 months old










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> lol....thats exactly how my daughter got a phenom 940 and my son a 1090t...both with a gtx 285 from my old sli.... they still prefer to use mine...living room privilèges


Haha we think alike!! I got 2 daughters left to build pcs for, Im ok for the next few years








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> When I was a kid I was lucky to have sega channel SMH lol


U had a sega? lucky you, we have the atari's







u young uns dont know you are born!! Nnot a clue what we had in the 70's n 80's


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Excuse me, Hurricane stable?
> 
> Dude, do not talk like some people here because it looks stupid on you.
> 
> Second i am stable if u like it or not, yesterday i was playing games and downloading at the same time and some other heavy stuff and no problems at all.
> 
> You do not have to be prime stable to be 24/7 stable, just OC it and test with everyday stuff that works the best for me.
> 
> I really see no reason to get ''prime stable'' if i am already stable with no problems.
> 
> And if some people want to mock me because they think its stupid, shows me how immature they really are and sounds kinda cocky because they do not know what they are talking about and are just overclocking for 4 months and think they know it all.


Yes I agree this junk about "Hurricane stable" is not right. I do not necessarily agree that all your concepts of stability are correct , but in the end it is in your hands. No jokes guys at other peoples expense. WE all are human . We all err. Better to ignore some one you do not agree with than to belittle them. If we are civil we can express our disagreements and hash issues out. When we start name calling we lower ourselves and lower the level of discussion here.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> After attempting to raise my OC I too found my almost 3 yr old HX750 is NOT up to the job to push this chip with even 1.59v vcore under load. *Running a quick IBT/AVX caused a complete black out after only a few seconds. I about crapped my pants lol.*
> 
> VID is 1.325v. This chip is either a voltage pig (OCCT stable @ 1.488v, but takes 1.528v for P95) or perhaps this PSU has been an issue all along. Anyone have any thoughts? I have to wonder if a bigger PSU will be of any use in OCing this chip further than 4813MHz. My first thoughts are yes it may especially after reading how others can run SLI and OC on a 750w.
> 
> Storm, you could always pass that stuff along just a bit north of you lol


You have one dual-6 GPU, and a PSU with a single 62A 12v rail.

62 x 12 = 744w

2 6-pin = 150w.

Assume 100w of other things on the 12v rail (fans, MB, etc).

You are left over with 500w for the CPU alone.

You are not PSU limited. End of story.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey, why dont people like me? lol


I think you are one cool dude.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> I live in Seattle and when the sun finally comes out it makes it so worth it to live here! Loading up my mt biking gear as we speak!
> 
> I wonder... if some of us had access to microcenter would you still run AMD?


Just don't do one of the those suicide runs. You Seattleites are known for that! LOL


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With an H80 you should be able to expect 4.7-4.8Ghz. It's not until you get to 4.9 and up that you start to notice the difference between the chips.
> .


My leaky FX-8350 is just so poor. VID 1.325 my temps go wild above 4.6 GHZ. It would probably be greeat for LN , but that;s way beyond my means. I am actually waiting got my H320, with 360mm radiator. Maybe I'll be stable at 4.8 to 4.9 with Vishera. I am actually a little more hopeful that with Steamroller, I'll be able to reach and exceed 5.0 GHZ.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes well some people like to mock other people just to make them self feel better and that is kinda childish if you ask me but its ok.

And i agree that my methods of stability is not 100% save and maintain 100% stability but for gaming (what i mostly do now) it is performing great and with my cooler now i simply cannot be prime stable because of the high temperature witch my cooler can't cope with.

Also i do not see any point of prime stable because with my settings now i do not have any problems and if i run prime i am sure it hits near 70c so that is why i do not do that.

I can do prime at 4.8 maybe but i want 5ghz and that is why i am looking for parts of getting an custom water loop that will maintain my high overclocks.

And i totally agree with that name calling stuff because this is the first thread i have problems with, i am at MSI forms, dutch forms and never had any problems before, and yes i do agree that i was little overheated by some people and that was because i spend a lot of time in my pc and in my opinion it performs very good and get pretty high scores as you can see in my profile on here and it is not cool and nice if some people bash on others stuff for no reason at all and call you fake or what so ever.

You seems to be an very reasonable man with a good set of brains and social capabilities, i am sure we can learn a lot from you sir


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes well some people like to mock other people just to make them self feel better and that is kinda childish if you ask me but its ok.
> 
> And i agree that my methods of stability is not 100% save and maintain 100% stability but for gaming (what i mostly do now) it is performing great and with my cooler now i simply cannot be prime stable because of the high temperature witch my cooler can't cope with.
> 
> Also i do not see any point of prime stable because with my settings now i do not have any problems and if i run prime i am sure it hits near 70c so that is why i do not do that.
> 
> I can do prime at 4.8 maybe but i want 5ghz and that is why i am looking for parts of getting an custom water loop that will maintain my high overclocks.
> 
> And i totally agree with that name calling stuff because this is the first thread i have problems with, i am at MSI forms, dutch forms and never had any problems before, and yes i do agree that i was little overheated by some people and that was because i spend a lot of time in my pc and in my opinion it performs very good and get pretty high scores as you can see in my profile on here and it is not cool and nice if some people bash on others stuff for no reason at all and call you fake or what so ever.
> 
> You seems to be an very reasonable man with a good set of brains and social capabilities, i am sure we can learn a lot from you sir


We all have our issues. It's only computers NOT bread on the table or rent. Live and let live. Look what happens at FIFA games in Europe and South America. people get killed in riots over BS! If we have to give our lives do it for something that will benefit the whole world.. People tend to internalize all the crap they have to take on the job, in their business dealings and let it out online to people they really don't know. hey I have been guilty of the same at times, mostly years back. Better let that enmity vaporize and have a comradery here. There is so much joy I have seen on this forum at times. I really enjoy that aspect of the club.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Congrats man, can i give ya some advice? dont have more than 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4 kids and its a nightmare. Our youngest is 13 months old quote]
> 
> Haha, noted. BTW this one is our 2nd and our last, I will be fixed of that lol. I waited till I was 34 to have my first, and I will be 36 for the 2nd.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Haha, noted. BTW this one is our 2nd and our last, I will be fixed of that lol. I waited till I was 34 to have my first, and I will be 36 for the 2nd.


i was 30 i think for my first....i never had a steady girlfriend til then haha, i was lucky and had some great female love buddies, i was happy with that and so were they


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> After attempting to raise my OC I too found my almost 3 yr old HX750 is NOT up to the job to push this chip with even 1.59v vcore under load. Running a quick IBT/AVX caused a complete black out after only a few seconds. I about crapped my pants lol.
> 
> VID is 1.325v. This chip is either a voltage pig (OCCT stable @ 1.488v, but takes 1.528v for P95) or perhaps this PSU has been an issue all along. Anyone have any thoughts? I have to wonder if a bigger PSU will be of any use in OCing this chip further than 4813MHz. My first thoughts are yes it may especially after reading how others can run SLI and OC on a 750w.
> 
> Storm, you could always pass that stuff along just a bit north of you lol


Your not very far away haha!!


----------



## magicdave26

What do I need to do to stabilize my G-Skill 2133 RAM above 1866 ?

Whenever I raise it above 1866 I get memtest86 errors

Is my RAM faulty ? I've tried OCing the 8350 using the FSB @ 230 hoping that would OC the IMC enough to handle the 2133 RAM, but apparently not, errors almost right away, NB & HT @ 2200, 2400 and 2600 but still no joy

@ 1866 I pass memtest86 fine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> What do I need to do to stabilize my G-Skill 2133 RAM above 1866 ?
> 
> Whenever I raise it above 1866 I get memtest86 errors
> 
> Is my RAM faulty ? I've tried OCing the 8350 using the FSB @ 230 hoping that would OC the IMC enough to handle the 2133 RAM, but apparently not, errors almost right away, NB & HT @ 2200, 2400 and 2600 but still no joy
> 
> @ 1866 I pass memtest86 fine


whats the dram voltage you have set in bios dude

Pls add your rig to your sig then we know what ya got


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> whats the dram voltage you have set in bios dude
> 
> Pls add your rig to your sig then we know what ya got


Will do









Its @ 1.6v in the BIOS

EDIT - Where is the sig editor ? lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its @ 1.6v in the BIOS
> 
> EDIT - Where is the sig editor ? lol


In your profile scroll to bottom and ull see rigs


----------



## SrKag

How do you get 2400 out of your NB? the best i can do is 2250. more then that and i start seeing BSOD. how much voltage should i give the NB to stabilize at 2400?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> In your profile scroll to bottom and ull see rigs


Phewff, ok sig / rig done









Thanks


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrKag*
> 
> How do you get 2400 out of your NB? the best i can do is 2250. more then that and i start seeing BSOD. how much voltage should i give the NB to stabilize at 2400?


I had my NB @ 2800 in desperation to try and get more than 1866 out of my RAM, I just left the voltage on Auto at the time

EDIT - Currently have NB @ 2400 and HTLink @ 2600


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I had my NB @ 2800 in desperation to try and get more than 1866 out of my RAM, I just left the voltage on Auto at the time
> 
> EDIT - Currently have NB @ 2400 and HTLink @ 2600


NO you currently have cpu/nb @ 2400







HT link is fine









Nice rig, you planning on watercoolign anytime soon?

unsure why you got problems with that ram and board.....


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have one dual-6 GPU, and a PSU with a single 62A 12v rail.
> 
> 62 x 12 = 744w
> 
> 2 6-pin = 150w.
> 
> Assume 100w of other things on the 12v rail (fans, MB, etc).
> 
> You are left over with 500w for the CPU alone.
> 
> You are not PSU limited. End of story.


Not trying to be rude here at all, but I am aware of the info listed above.
I did not mean to imply a 750w was not up to this task but rather my 3 yr old unit did in fact simply black out and was looking for help in locating the cause.
This is the first/only time I've witnessed a black out and am hoping to learn from others experiences what may have caused this. Since it's been a hot topic lately I figured it was alright to ask in this thread and I might get more informative reply's on what to look for.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I had my NB @ 2800 in desperation to try and get more than 1866 out of my RAM, I just left the voltage on Auto at the time
> 
> EDIT - Currently have NB @ 2400 and HTLink @ 2600


What is your Ram situation like? From your sig it says 12GB? If you are running 2X2GB and 2X4GB modules, you'll want to make sure they are rated for the same timings and voltages. If they have different ratings, then you are fighting an uphill battle.

Your CPU/NB speed only has to be greater than or equal to your Ram speed to get it to run. As long as you have the proper settings and voltages for your ram and possibly a bump in CPU/NB voltages (1.2-1.3v) then you should be able to run them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not trying to be rude here at all, but I am aware of the info listed above.
> I did not mean to imply a 750w was not up to this task but rather my 3 yr old unit did in fact simply black out and was looking for help in locating the cause.
> This is the first/only time I've witnessed a black out and am hoping to learn from others experiences what may have caused this. Since it's been a hot topic lately I figured it was alright to ask in this thread and I might get more informative reply's on what to look for.


What do you have the Current Capacities set for in the Digi Controls? It's possible you only hit the current limit that the vrms were set to.

I'm not aware of what kind of airflow you have around the VRM's but it might be possible they hit their temperature limit.

Edited: I decided to look at your sexy build pics and noticed the full board WCing. As long as its making contact with those components, I imagine you're go to go in that regard.









Do you use the Thermal Radar to verify that those components are getting proper cooling?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> NO you currently have cpu/nb @ 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT link is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig, you planning on watercoolign anytime soon?
> 
> unsure why you got problems with that ram and board.....


Yea sorry CPU/NB, and thanks







Im planning on water cooling yea, this cooler has done me proud for years but is starting to struggle with the 8350s heat

Im not sure why Im having problems either, I was leaning towards bad RAM before it passed @ 1866

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What is your Ram situation like? From your sig it says 12GB? If you are running 2X2GB and 2X4GB modules, you'll want to make sure they are rated for the same timings and voltages. If they have different ratings, then you are fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> Your CPU/NB speed only has to be greater than or equal to your Ram speed to get it to run. As long as you have the proper settings and voltages for your ram and possibly a bump in CPU/NB voltages (1.2-1.3v) then you should be able to run them.
> What do you have the Current Capacities set for in the Digi Controls? It's possible you only hit the current limit that the vrms were set to.


I have 2x2GB and 2x4GB yep, I've set the timings to the slowest RAMs rated timings of 11-11-11-30 which is the 2x4GB modules, the 2x2GBs are rated for 9-9-9-28 iirc, both sets are also rated for 1.5 and 1.6v, I have it set to 1.6v

So with my CPU/NB being 2400, then I should in theory have no problems running my RAM @ 2133 yet I get bluescreens which led me to run memtest86 and that gives me errors @2133, yet @ 1866 it passes

This is my Digi settings - I've also had both LLCs @ Extreme


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have one dual-6 GPU, and a PSU with a single 62A 12v rail.
> 
> 62 x 12 = 744w
> 
> 2 6-pin = 150w.
> 
> Assume 100w of other things on the 12v rail (fans, MB, etc).
> 
> You are left over with 500w for the CPU alone.
> 
> You are not PSU limited. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be rude here at all, but I am aware of the info listed above.
> I did not mean to imply a 750w was not up to this task but rather my 3 yr old unit did in fact simply black out and was looking for help in locating the cause.
> This is the first/only time I've witnessed a black out and am hoping to learn from others experiences what may have caused this. Since it's been a hot topic lately I figured it was alright to ask in this thread and I might get more informative reply's on what to look for.
Click to expand...

So define "Blackout".

Did you trip a breaker? Did the computer shut down? Did the screen go black?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So define "Blackout".
> 
> Did you trip a breaker? Did the computer shut down? Did the screen go black?


Exact same thing happened to me at 5.0. After 25-30sec of benching screen goes black and reboots. No blue screen.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What is your Ram situation like? From your sig it says 12GB? If you are running 2X2GB and 2X4GB modules, you'll want to make sure they are rated for the same timings and voltages. If they have different ratings, then you are fighting an uphill battle.
> 
> Your CPU/NB speed only has to be greater than or equal to your Ram speed to get it to run. As long as you have the proper settings and voltages for your ram and possibly a bump in CPU/NB voltages (1.2-1.3v) then you should be able to run them.
> What do you have the Current Capacities set for in the Digi Controls? It's possible you only hit the current limit that the vrms were set to.
> 
> I'm not aware of what kind of airflow you have around the VRM's but it might be possible they hit their temperature limit.
> 
> Edited: I decided to look at your sexy build pics and noticed the full board WCing. As long as its making contact with those components, I imagine you're go to go in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use the Thermal Radar to verify that those components are getting proper cooling?


I use Opt temp probes to verify here is what it was running at



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So define "Blackout".
> 
> Did you trip a breaker? Did the computer shut down? Did the screen go black?


The pc shut down completely. Only thing left on were the mobo led that normally run when it's shut off.
No warnings ( such as acting strange) just a normal standard IBT test running and bam, just as if the power went out.
This happened while making small increases to vcore to see if 5047MHz was even a possibility with stability.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I use Opt temp probes to verify here is what it was running at
> 
> 
> The pc shut down completely. Only thing left on were the mobo led that normally run when it's shut off.
> No warnings ( such as acting strange) just a normal standard IBT test running and bam, just as if the power went out.
> This happened while making small increases to vcore to see if 5047MHz was even a possibility with stability.


Seemed same as mine. Figured I ran out of power, what it seemed like.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Yea sorry CPU/NB, and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im planning on water cooling yea, this cooler has done me proud for years but is starting to struggle with the 8350s heat
> 
> Im not sure why Im having problems either, I was leaning towards bad RAM before it passed @ 1866
> I have 2x2GB and 2x4GB yep, I've set the timings to the slowest RAMs rated timings of 11-11-11-30 which is the 2x4GB modules, the 2x2GBs are rated for 9-9-9-28 iirc, both sets are also rated for 1.5 and 1.6v, I have it set to 1.6v
> 
> So with my CPU/NB being 2400, then I should in theory have no problems running my RAM @ 2133 yet I get bluescreens which led me to run memtest86 and that gives me errors @2133, yet @ 1866 it passes
> 
> This is my Digi settings - I've also had both LLCs @ Extreme


Have you tried different ram settings, i mean command rate etc etc

whats your vdda sorry i meant vddr lol its late


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The pc shut down completely. Only thing left on were the mobo led that normally run when it's shut off.
> No warnings ( such as acting strange) just a normal standard IBT test running and bam, just as if the power went out.
> This happened while making small increases to vcore to see if 5047MHz was even a possibility with stability.


Hmmm, it looks pretty normal. All I could recommend is
CPU Power Response - Auto
CPU/NB LLC - Auto
CPU/NB Current - 130%
CPU/NB Power Response Control - Auto

Under Advanced Tab
- HPC Mode - Try it either Enabled or Disabled to see if it makes a difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Im not sure why Im having problems either, I was leaning towards bad RAM before it passed @ 1866
> I have 2x2GB and 2x4GB yep, I've set the timings to the slowest RAMs rated timings of *11-11-11-30* which is the 2x4GB modules, the 2x2GBs are rated for *9-9-9-28* iirc, both sets are also rated for 1.5 and 1.6v, I have it set to 1.6v


You may have to play around with only using 2 of the paired sticks at a time. Piledriver is only rated to run 1600Mhz with 4 DIMMS and 1866Mhz with 2 DIMMS.
Hopefully by testing each of those pairs individually you can find the potential of each and hopefully rule out any compatibility issues at higher frequencies.

Your listed timings kind of seem weird too. I would be surprised to see a 2X2 kit rated for 9-9-9-28 @ 2133Mhz. Seems more like they are a 1600Mhz CAS 9 kit for 1.5v. They may have another listing for 2133Mhz @ 1.65v but that's a pretty large jump from 1600Mhz.


----------



## Durquavian

Well my new conclusion is I must suck. lol Looked up my PSU Corsair GS800 and apparently it is supposed to be awesome. Most of the time I see in threads where Corsair PSUs suck. So I was expecting to find mine did. Oh well now I know.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> I live in Seattle and when the sun finally comes out it makes it so worth it to live here! Loading up my mt biking gear as we speak!
> 
> I wonder... if some of us had access to microcenter would you still run AMD?


i do ~ 20 min drive... and i wstill wont buy one. i can get the 6 core intel atm for 150.... and still wont waste my monies
please note. if you want to buy intel that is fine. all of the above is my personal opinion and not ment to offend anyone who does buy intel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would still run AMD lol and I do have access to microcenter


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would consider an I7, if it were the same money as the 8350, but the Intel quads really aren't very interesting to me at all ,even if they were cheaper.
> 
> The current Intel's aren't nearly as much fun as these chips are to overclock.


see above !~ monies are not the issue. the fact that i have a issue with intels is !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> True, but I got a 4.8 (normal) 5 (possible) 8320 for $160ish. Even i5's on discount through MC are still $170-180, and they couldn't even hope to keep up. Pretty much a no brainer going on right there. On the practical usability front, there's just no question.
> 
> 'Course, I'm far from the norm. People sometimes wonder what the heck I'm up to when half my 3440 pixel wide start bar is full...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, AMD gives me one other benefit... "Hand me downs". When I upgrade my main rig, the part that is upgraded is usually handed down to the next lowest in my upgrade tree.
> 
> Forge -> Anvil -> Cloud Nine -> and out to various people who I help keep updated.
> 
> As a result, when I get Steamroller, Anvil will be getting my 8320. It'll be a heck of an upgrade from the 970BE that's sitting in it. Since CloudNine already runs on a 960T unlocked to 6 cores and OC'd to 3.6, I no longer have use for the chip, and since it has no value on the market anymore, it will be handed down to a family friend who is still running an Athlon II x2 on a AM2+ board.
> 
> If I need to upgrade my Motherboard with it, CloudNine will be getting my 990FXA-UD3, and it's 970a-UD3 will be passed down to replace another friend's crappy 790g BioStar board.
> 
> This method of upgrade cycle isn't available to Intel, and frankly having 4 or 5 computers in the hand-me-down line up gets a LOT more use out of my money than anything else I could do with the hardware.






+1 mom always get my old pc.... she is disabled and has no way to upgrade on her current income
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Congrats man, can i give ya some advice? dont have more than 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 4 kids and its a nightmare. Our youngest is 13 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha we think alike!! I got 2 daughters left to build pcs for, Im ok for the next few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U had a sega? lucky you, we have the atari's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u young uns dont know you are born!! Nnot a clue what we had in the 70's n 80's


i still have my segas.... nes... all major ataris ( not the computer system, the ones with the keyboards and disc drives. i would collect them if i could find them but i am not in a worry about it... lets face it they made way way way too many to be able to collect lo, but i have all versions of the 2600 2&4 switch woodies, vaders, and minis ) i have the 2 plug 5200 and all versions ( big and mini ) of the 7200 !~ unless i am confusing the models pretty sure there was a big and mini though..... but w.e.
all in all i have something like 26 systems not including duplicates. i gave up @ n64 collecting all when all it was was a different color housing same insides
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have one dual-6 GPU, and a PSU with a single 62A 12v rail.
> 
> 62 x 12 = 744w
> 
> 2 6-pin = 150w.
> 
> Assume 100w of other things on the 12v rail (fans, MB, etc).
> 
> You are left over with 500w for the CPU alone.
> 
> You are not PSU limited. End of story.


what about if his psu is failing ? ( really asking isnt this a possibility ? )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrKag*
> 
> How do you get 2400 out of your NB? the best i can do is 2250. more then that and i start seeing BSOD. how much voltage should i give the NB to stabilize at 2400?


some mobos cant do it but stock is 2400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Not trying to be rude here at all, but I am aware of the info listed above.
> I did not mean to imply a 750w was not up to this task but rather my 3 yr old unit did in fact simply black out and was looking for help in locating the cause.
> This is the first/only time I've witnessed a black out and am hoping to learn from others experiences what may have caused this. Since it's been a hot topic lately I figured it was alright to ask in this thread and I might get more informative reply's on what to look for.


please. ask us anything and dont think we are mad.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well my new conclusion is I must suck. lol Looked up my PSU Corsair GS800 and apparently it is supposed to be awesome. Most of the time I see in threads where Corsair PSUs suck. So I was expecting to find mine did. Oh well now I know.


If the psu went into overcurrent protection you would most likely have to throw the switch on it or unplug it to reset it before you could boot again.
My guess is that you simply need more voltage to the cpu, what speed and voltage settings were you at when it did this?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If the psu went into overcurrent protection you would most likely have to throw the switch on it or unplug it to reset it before you could boot again.
> My guess is that you simply need more voltage to the cpu, what speed and voltage settings were you at when it did this?


I have a question sir....

Its currently 03.45 but what would you call it.. I mean would you call it being up early or beingup late if you hadnt slept yet....

Im having this argument with oneself and i cant bloody win!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have a question sir....
> 
> Its currently 03.45 but what would you call it.. I mean would you call it being up early or beingup late if you hadnt slept yet....
> 
> Im having this argument with oneself and i cant bloody win!!!


Neither, I'd call it time to go to sleep







. Heres something to help you along.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Neither, I'd call it time to go to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Heres something to help you along.


Reminds me of Fallout 3 lol


----------



## MrStick89

What do you guys think of "core unparking"? I disabled mine a while back for planetside2 and I think it was a ~10ps gain. That game was horribly optimized.


----------



## Mega Man

for win 7? absolutely i only do the WIN7 updates though.....

on that note. i just reinstalled win7.. i wonder if i could break 9900 (my highest physics in 3dmark11) if i install them >.>
may have to try that sometime this week ( probably this weekend !~ )


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> What do you guys think of "core unparking"? I disabled mine a while back for planetside2 and I think it was a ~10ps gain. That game was horribly optimized.


What is this core unparking in which you speak of?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> What is this core unparking in which you speak of?


you can do it without the official updates. but in win 7 there are 2 hotfixes which you have to opt in for.

in windows 8 they are built in to the os.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594

link to downloads ( there is 2, install both )
http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows%207/Windows%20Server2008%20R2%20SP1/sp2/Fix387870/7600/free/441065_intl_x64_zip.exe
http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows%207/Windows%20Server2008%20R2%20SP1/sp2/Fix391262/7600/free/441280_intl_x64_zip.exe


----------



## Majorhi

Oh, I already have those installed.


----------



## MrStick89

I did this before I installed the hotfix does it do the same thing? It really seemed to open up my processor.

- Go to Regedit
- Select Edit > Find... and find this key: "Specify the minimum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage)."
- Within this key, there is a value called: " ValueMax " This value represents the % number of cores the system will park
- Change the value of " ValueMax" to 0 so that, it matches " ValueMin "
- You will have to find the key a few times and repeat the process for each time it is found - the number of instances will depend on the number of power profiles in your system. To do this go back up to Edit > Find Next. (I had 3 instances of this key in my registry.)
- Do a full shutdown and power-off and cold-re-start.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> I did this before I installed the hotfix does it do the same thing? It really seemed to open up my processor.
> 
> - Go to Regedit
> - Select Edit > Find... and find this key: "Specify the minimum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage)."
> - Within this key, there is a value called: " ValueMax " This value represents the % number of cores the system will park
> - Change the value of " ValueMax" to 0 so that, it matches " ValueMin "
> - You will have to find the key a few times and repeat the process for each time it is found - the number of instances will depend on the number of power profiles in your system. To do this go back up to Edit > Find Next. (I had 3 instances of this key in my registry.)
> - Do a full shutdown and power-off and cold-re-start.


Ok so what does this do exactly?


----------



## SrKag

OK, i did that (Specify the minimum number of unparked cores/packages allowed ) tweak and the system seem more responsive and i did a quick CPU bench and there is some differences. I also did a (Heaven Benchmark 4.0) bench and the biggest thing i saw was more of a smooth graphics flow as i seemed more choppy then smooth before. In my opinion i think there is an improvement, more at seeing then bench marks even though there was some improvement ( more so in the FPU marks). I also watched the the task manager- performance and saw more cores working at the same time rather then just 4 ( which what i see most often). The only time i would see 8 core going is in benches.

Just adding .... i don't know if the internet is more responsive tonight but my downloads are faster and my webpages develop faster!!


----------



## vabeachboy0

I just found something on AMD overdrive. You can change the CPU VID in AOD and it shows up in core temp when you change it. I wonder if it really does or not


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I just found something on AMD overdrive. You can change the CPU VID in AOD and it shows up in core temp when you change it. I wonder if it really does or not


fair warning you can. but if you have adj your bios volts..... it is not accurate and it will raise volts from there


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fair warning you can. but if you have adj your bios volts..... it is not accurate and it will raise volts from there


it doesn't change vcore volts at all just the cpu identifier volt


----------



## kahboom

Info on Modding HD 7950/7970 cards http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Have you tried different ram settings, i mean command rate etc etc
> 
> whats your vdda sorry i meant vddr lol its late


I've tried 2T to try and stabilize too but was still getting memtest errors, I've actually just noticed my VDDR is on auto which has set itself @ 1.205v, what would you recommend ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hmmm, it looks pretty normal. All I could recommend is
> CPU Power Response - Auto
> CPU/NB LLC - Auto
> CPU/NB Current - 130%
> CPU/NB Power Response Control - Auto
> 
> Under Advanced Tab
> - HPC Mode - Try it either Enabled or Disabled to see if it makes a difference
> You may have to play around with only using 2 of the paired sticks at a time. Piledriver is only rated to run 1600Mhz with 4 DIMMS and 1866Mhz with 2 DIMMS.
> Hopefully by testing each of those pairs individually you can find the potential of each and hopefully rule out any compatibility issues at higher frequencies.
> 
> Your listed timings kind of seem weird too. I would be surprised to see a 2X2 kit rated for 9-9-9-28 @ 2133Mhz. Seems more like they are a 1600Mhz CAS 9 kit for 1.5v. They may have another listing for 2133Mhz @ 1.65v but that's a pretty large jump from 1600Mhz.


My mistake, its actually 9-11-9-28

This is the actual listings from ebuyer for both sets Im running, currently have the timings at 11-11-11-31 @ 1.6v @ 2133MHz which I just cranked back up, going to run another memtest in a bit, the problem with removing RAM to test is my cooler had to be put on last over the top of the RAM because its too low, so to get the RAM back out, I'll have to remove the cooler, and I really don't want to do all that again

G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 2133Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-11-9-28-2N) 1.6V

G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2133MHz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL11 (11-11-11-30) 1.5V/1.6V

If you can see anything I've got set up wrong I'd appreciate a pointer, I had my 965 for so long and it was a horrible OCer I never spent much time setting the BIOS up


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If the psu went into overcurrent protection you would most likely have to throw the switch on it or unplug it to reset it before you could boot again.
> My guess is that you simply need more voltage to the cpu, what speed and voltage settings were you at when it did this?


I think I had the volts set to 1.63-4 to adjust for vdroop to fall at 1.55-6 for 5.0ghz at load.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I've tried 2T to try and stabilize too but was still getting memtest errors, I've actually just noticed my VDDR is on auto which has set itself @ 1.205v, what would you recommend ?
> My mistake, its actually 9-11-9-28
> 
> This is the actual listings from ebuyer for both sets Im running, currently have the timings at 11-11-11-31 @ 1.6v @ 2133MHz which I just cranked back up, going to run another memtest in a bit, the problem with removing RAM to test is my cooler had to be put on last over the top of the RAM because its too low, so to get the RAM back out, I'll have to remove the cooler, and I really don't want to do all that again
> 
> G-Skill 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 2133Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-11-9-28-2N) 1.6V
> 
> G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2133MHz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL11 (11-11-11-30) 1.5V/1.6V
> 
> If you can see anything I've got set up wrong I'd appreciate a pointer, I had my 965 for so long and it was a horrible OCer I never spent much time setting the BIOS up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If i'm honest i cannot see anything wrong with what ya got in bios

Changing vvdr when you are overclocking helps with stability, i suppose you can try bumping it up a notch or 2 to see if you get any stability. Try 1.30 first then work your way up to 1.5 and see if you get any change.


----------



## Durquavian

Oh I just remembered I wanted to ask something. Is any of your guys CPU-NB multi locked at 11? Not sure if that is how it is on every 8350 or just my bios wont change it.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If i'm honest i cannot see anything wrong with what ya got in bios
> 
> Changing vvdr when you are overclocking helps with stability, i suppose you can try bumping it up a notch or 2 to see if you get any stability. Try 1.30 first then work your way up to 1.5 and see if you get any change.


Thanks, I`ll give that a shot,

Am I right in thinking that as the RAM passes memtest @ 1866 but not at 2133 that the RAM is likely fine and it's another factor causing the errors ?

Really don't want to dismantle everything again for RMA


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Thanks, I`ll give that a shot,
> 
> Am I right in thinking that as the RAM passes memtest @ 1866 but not at 2133 that the RAM is likely fine and it's another factor causing the errors ?
> 
> Really don't want to dismantle everything again for RMA


Its a hard one, I just cant find any of your settings that are wrong in order for the ram not to be stable at 2133.

normally for ram instability its either voltage or wrong timings but your timings are pretty loose and your ram is at stock volts

If changing vddr doesnt help the last thing i would try is bumping up the dram voltage a little

If that fails well i would rma lol


----------



## Durquavian

Now this may be off but I read Vddr should be about half Ram voltage. 1.65v -> .83v VDDR.

Other thing to keep in mind is that AMD supports UP TO 1866 anything over is a crap shoot and prob requires getting a lot of things just right.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its a hard one, I just cant find any of your settings that are wrong in order for the ram not to be stable at 2133.
> 
> normally for ram instability its either voltage or wrong timings but your timings are pretty loose and your ram is at stock volts
> 
> If changing vddr doesnt help the last thing i would try is bumping up the dram voltage a little
> 
> If that fails well i would rma lol


lol, well I did a run of memtest using the settings you see in the screenshots and 39% (Test 7) I got 19200 errors

I bumped the VDDR up to 1.3v and got about 5200 errors

Now running again with VDDR @ 1.4v and only seeing 140 errors right now

Its looking good







Maybe 1.5v is the lucky number


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Now this may be off but I read Vddr should be about half Ram voltage. 1.65v -> .83v VDDR.
> 
> Other thing to keep in mind is that AMD supports UP TO 1866 anything over is a crap shoot and prob requires getting a lot of things just right.


They also say going over 1.55volts is bad for this cpu, when loads of us have got over 1.70V









Its not hard to go past 1866 either lol, my 1600mhz 88824 ram over 2133 with ease








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> lol, well I did a run of memtest using the settings you see in the screenshots and 39% (Test 7) I got 19200 errors
> 
> I bumped the VDDR up to 1.3v and got about 5200 errors
> 
> Now running again with VDDR @ 1.4v and only seeing 140 errors right now
> 
> Its looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 1.5v is the lucky number


Cool







fingers crossed


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> They also say going over 1.55volts is bad for this cpu, when loads of us have got over 1.70V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not hard to go past 1866 either lol, my 1600mhz 88824 ram over 2133 with ease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed


It got further this time, but is now sitting at 288 errors @ 55% test 8

Is 1.5v the max safe limit ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Magicdave - running mismatched ram can cause lots of different problems but the first thing I noticed is that you are running the different spec ram in the same channel. I believe you should match slot 1 and 3 and 2 and 4.

If you still have problems, try running it in DOCP mode in the Ai overclock tuner tab in bios. Then select the mem speed you want , followed by the timings in mem profiles.
Set voltages to auto except for DRAM voltage, set it manually 1.65.
The motherboard may drop the ht link speed or NB speed automatically to what it needs for stability while running in this mode, don't get freaked out by it.

If it doesn't work, try setting the dram timings all to auto while retaining the other settings. If that fails - try manually inputing the timings listed in the jedec 2132 for the dimm you have in slot #3 try 1T at first. If that still doesn't work , curse cssorkinman for wasting your time








Good luck


----------



## d1nky

do you think this formula for stress testing is ok?

1. get prime95 FULL BLEND stable 1- 2hour + (this can be done with whatever volts/settings needed)
2. practice timings/ram speeds - memtest for as long as possible
3. use SMALL FFTs to test stability for lowering volts and tweaking cpunb etc


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Magicdave - running mismatched ram can cause lots of different problems but the first thing I noticed is that you are running the different spec ram in the same channel. I believe you should match slot 1 and 3 and 2 and 4.
> 
> If you still have problems, try running it in DOCP mode in the Ai overclock tuner tab in bios. Then select the mem speed you want , followed by the timings in mem profiles.
> Set voltages to auto except for DRAM voltage, set it manually 1.65.
> The motherboard may drop the ht link speed or NB speed automatically to what it needs for stability while running in this mode, don't get freaked out by it.
> 
> If it doesn't work, try setting the dram timings all to auto while retaining the other settings. If that fails - try manually inputing the timings listed in the jedec 2132 for the dimm you have in slot #3 try 1T at first. If that still doesn't work , curse cssorkinman for wasting your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


haha, thanks for that, I didn't realise I had different spec in the same channel, I had it in my head that the channels were matched by the colour of the slots, I have black/red black/red - I put the same spec RAM into the same colour slots, 2x2GB is in black and 2x4GB in red which does match up as 1/3 and 2/4

I`ll happily try the DOCP mode, I've just bumped the DRAM voltage to 1.625 with VDDR @ 1.5v and Im getting as many errors now as I did before changing the VDDR

The RAM is only rated for 1.6v, will 1.65v be ok for it even though its not OCd as such, just running at its max rated speed ?

Appreciate the help, determined to stablize this eventually

EDIT - Ok, running memtest using DOCP 2133, I've noticed though, even setting it manually, it sets the RAM to 2140 instead of 2133

EDIT - More errors using DOCP than before

Removed the 2x4GB modules, testing 2x2GB @ 2133

EDIT - Memtest with 2x2GB passed with flying colours @ 2133 - so we know the CPU / board is not the problem

Going to try to get the RAM out and test the 2x4GB on their own


----------



## iamwardicus

I've another question for the owners club. Does anyone else have the problem of their Package temp just bouncing between 20 & 50 degrees C while monitoring? I'm just surfing OCN and the temperature isn't consistent.... I'm sure my temps are fine as my CPU & Mainboard temps are only 30ish degrees C but I thought that the Package temp was the true core temp.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> haha, thanks for that, I didn't realise I had different spec in the same channel, I had it in my head that the channels were matched by the colour of the slots, I have black/red black/red - I put the same spec RAM into the same colour slots, 2x2GB is in black and 2x4GB in red which does match up as 1/3 and 2/4
> 
> I`ll happily try the DOCP mode, I've just bumped the DRAM voltage to 1.625 with VDDR @ 1.5v and Im getting as many errors now as I did before changing the VDDR
> 
> The RAM is only rated for 1.6v, will 1.65v be ok for it even though its not OCd as such, just running at its max rated speed ?
> 
> Appreciate the help, determined to stablize this eventually
> 
> EDIT - Ok, running memtest using DOCP 2133, I've noticed though, even setting it manually, it sets the RAM to 2140 instead of 2133
> 
> EDIT - More errors using DOCP than before
> 
> Removed the 2x4GB modules, testing 2x2GB @ 2133
> 
> EDIT - Memtest with 2x2GB passed with flying colours @ 2133 - so we know the CPU / board is not the problem
> 
> Going to try to get the RAM out and test the 2x4GB on their own


I've always gotten away with bumping 1.6v ram up to 1.65 without any issues, this is just for testing. Later , maybe you can back it off to 1.6.
Can I ask what timings you were running the 2x2 at?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've always gotten away with bumping 1.6v ram up to 1.65 without any issues, this is just for testing. Later , maybe you can back it off to 1.6.
> Can I ask what timings you were running the 2x2 at?


Ah ok, if it fails @ 1.6 I`ll try 1.65v next

I left the timings on auto for the 2x2GB which defaulted to 9-11-9-28 iirc, I also had it at 2T command rate just for now, I`ll tighten things back up once I know hardware is not the problem

Luckily I am just able to remove the RAM under the cooler, I think I have 1mm spare once I've unscrewed the fan so its a bit fiddly but possible

EDIT - Ok, 2x4GB have just passed @ 2133 using 11-11-11-31 2T

So looks like all my RAM is fine, but mixing them is causing problems, unsure why if Im setting them all to the 2x4GB timings which are the slackest

Bit unsure on which slots belong to which channel now, I definitely had them in alternate slots matching slot colours with RAM pairs

No matter which slots I put them in, Memtest tells me they are always in slot 0 and 1

I`ll try putting 2x2GB into black and red this time

EDIT - Now memtest is reporting 1/3 for 2x2GB and 2/4 for 2x4GB

Colours of the slots are mixed per channel it seems if they are now in the correct places,

2GB - Black
2GB - Red
4GB - Black
4GB - Red


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok, if it fails @ 1.6 I`ll try 1.65v next
> 
> I left the timings on auto for the 2x2GB which defaulted to 9-11-9-28 iirc, I also had it at 2T command rate just for now, I`ll tighten things back up once I know hardware is not the problem
> 
> Luckily I am just able to remove the RAM under the cooler, I think I have 1mm spare once I've unscrewed the fan so its a bit fiddly but possible
> 
> EDIT - Ok, 2x4GB have just passed @ 2133 using 11-11-11-31 2T
> 
> So looks like all my RAM is fine, but mixing them is causing problems, unsure why if Im setting them all to the 2x4GB timings which are the slackest
> 
> Bit unsure on which slots belong to which channel now, I definitely had them in alternate slots matching slot colours with RAM pairs
> 
> No matter which slots I put them in, Memtest tells me they are always in slot 0 and 1
> 
> I`ll try putting 2x2GB into black and red this time
> 
> EDIT - Now memtest is reporting 1/3 for 2x2GB and 2/4 for 2x4GB
> 
> Colours of the slots are mixed per channel it seems if they are now in the correct places,
> 
> 2GB - Black
> 2GB - Red
> 4GB - Black
> 4GB - Red


Sorry Dave i didnt read your original post right, i must stop flicking through posts lol

I thought u were using either set and not both together









Glad you got it sorted though

You can blame Star Trek online


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Sorry Dave i didnt read your original post right, i must stop flicking through posts lol
> 
> I thought u were using either set and not both together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted though
> 
> You can blame Star Trek online


lol no problem, not out of the woods yet, but im on 73% of memtest test 8 with all 12GB installed and no errors at all yet

11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.6v

It looks like it might have been having the different rated RAM in the same channels, weird that they would colour different channels the same colour

If this passes, i`ll go for 1T command rate, 87% test 8 passed so far









Really appreciate all the help from everyone

*EDIT - PASSED!*

All 12GB running @ 2133, 11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.6v 100% stable

I tried dropping the command rate to 1T but Memtest wouldn't even run

Thanks to everyone for your help, my RAM problem is no longer a problem


----------



## d1nky

^^^^ I got the same ram ripjawsx 2133mhz 2x4gb

I can get quite good timings down to something like 9-10-10-29 @1.62v memtested.

but I cant get my cpu stable at any speeds above 4.4 with this ram?!!!!!

on my 1600s I could get up to 4.8 full blend stable but now I cant get anything remotely like that!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> lol no problem, not out of the woods yet, but im on 73% of memtest test 8 with all 12GB installed and no errors at all yet
> 
> 11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.6v
> 
> It looks like it might have been having the different rated RAM in the same channels, weird that they would colour different channels the same colour
> 
> If this passes, i`ll go for 1T command rate, 87% test 8 passed so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate all the help from everyone
> 
> *EDIT - PASSED!*
> 
> All 12GB running @ 2133, 11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.6v 100% stable
> 
> I tried dropping the command rate to 1T but Memtest wouldn't even run
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your help, my RAM problem is no longer a problem


Now u can try if 9-9-9-27 timings get u the same stability







with just a minor volt increase


----------



## MadGoat

bahh, my sami's are doing 1975 @ 9-9-9-30 1t right now @ 1.55. I know I can get more clock out of them but my oc won't stabilize at anything above 4.7 right now... trying to figure out what this chip wants! lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> bahh, my sami's are doing 1975 @ 9-9-9-30 1t right now @ 1.55. I know I can get more clock out of them but my oc won't stabilize at anything above 4.7 right now... trying to figure out what this chip wants! lol


Bit weird how ya can't.....i'd of thought with your gear you could get 4.8-4.9

what settings have ya got etc

a few bios screenies wouldnt hurt


----------



## Metalcrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> bahh, my sami's are doing 1975 @ 9-9-9-30 1t right now @ 1.55. I know I can get more clock out of them but my oc won't stabilize at anything above 4.7 right now... trying to figure out what this chip wants! lol


Pass me some magic. Cant get mine stable with stock latencies at even 1866 @ 1.55


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^^ I got the same ram ripjawsx 2133mhz 2x4gb
> 
> I can get quite good timings down to something like 9-10-10-29 @1.62v memtested.
> 
> but I cant get my cpu stable at any speeds above 4.4 with this ram?!!!!!
> 
> on my 1600s I could get up to 4.8 full blend stable but now I cant get anything remotely like that!


Hmm that is weird, you would expect faster CPU ability with faster RAM

My problem was having them in the wrong channel slots, maybe try moving them around ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Now u can try if 9-9-9-27 timings get u the same stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with just a minor volt increase










You think 11-11-11-30 RAM would run at 9-9-9-27 ?

I'm a sucker for tweaking so no doubt I will try, but I've had enough of Memtest for today lol Sitting watching a bright blue screen with a knot in your stomach waiting for the red error log to appear takes it out of you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Hmm that is weird, you would expect faster CPU ability with faster RAM
> 
> My problem was having them in the wrong channel slots, maybe try moving them around ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think 11-11-11-30 RAM would run at 9-9-9-27 ?
> 
> I'm a sucker for tweaking so no doubt I will try, but I've had enough of Memtest for today lol Sitting watching a bright blue screen with a knot in your stomach waiting for the red error log to appear takes it out of you


I think everyone one of us in here would say the same









my ram is 1600mhz 88824 and i can get it to 2133 9927 so im guessing youll be able to get as tight yes lol

Edit :Though with you having 2 different sets of ram you may struggle, no harm in trying though and working to a middle ground


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think everyone one of us in here would say the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ram is 1600mhz 88824 and i can get it to 2133 9927 so im guessing youll be able to get as tight yes lol
> 
> Edit :Though with you having 2 different sets of ram you may struggle, no harm in trying though and working to a middle ground


That's a nice little boost you got out of your RAM then









I`ll save my current BIOS profile before I start playing, I know this one works now so if I can't get it tighter I can always revert with a couple clicks

The other 2x2GB is rated for 9-11-9-28 so in theory, if the 2x4GB are happy with tighter timings, it _should_ work lol


----------



## d1nky

I would move em around but my heatsinks in the way lol

in the user manual it says black slots are priority, but I always thought red for overclocking/stability.

ill be testing and testing, I think its more of a case the higher the cpu clock the less stable ram is at higher speeds and vice versa.

or im doing something wrong


----------



## patriotaki

Count me in







i got a new pc with this CPU and Crosshair v formula z as mobo


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I would move em around but my heatsinks in the way lol
> 
> in the user manual it says black slots are priority, but I always thought red for overclocking/stability.
> 
> ill be testing and testing, I think its more of a case the higher the cpu clock the less stable ram is at higher speeds and vice versa.
> 
> or im doing something wrong


Mine threw me because I also thought that black was one channel and red was the other, but it seems not, I was getting a huge amount of memtest errors running them like that, as soon as I set them up with red/black as one channel and red/black as the other, it passed memtest for the first time since I bought them

My heatsink was also in the way, but by unscrewing the fan in the middle and lifting it out of the heatsink, I had just enough room to get them out


----------



## Spawne32

its here!

http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> its here!










Nice one, get it installed


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> its here!
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org


Nice a "vintage" 8320 lol ( the batch number indicates it was made in late December 2012).
Have fun !


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice a "vintage" 8320 lol ( the batch number indicates it was made in late December 2012).
> Have fun !


I take it thats good for overclocking?


----------



## cssorkinman

I'd say it's middle of the road?
The only other 1250 batch that I know of seems to have a good IMC , 1.36 vid and hits 4.7 Ghz + under water.
Curious, where did you buy it from?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say it's middle of the road?
> The only other 1250 batch that I know of seems to have a good IMC , 1.36 vid and hits 4.7 Ghz + under water.
> Curious, where did you buy it from?


bought it on amazon on friday


----------



## d1nky

^^^^^^

ive seen some weird patterns and that under the lid, the metal compartment bit, try and open it.

mine was all tin but ive seen pics of flowers etc lol


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> ive seen some weird patterns and that under the lid, the metal compartment bit, try and open it.
> 
> mine was all tin but ive seen pics of flowers etc lol


http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## gertruude

On my 1600mhz ram i got 2332







stil la bit volatile though so more tweaking to do


----------



## Devildog83

Just installed my new 8350 and will join this fine club now.

I do have a question first. I just put it in my CHVFZ mobo and set it to auto 4.0 to start out with. I have 4x2 Ghz of Trident X 2400 set @ 1866 10,11,12,30 and tried to run prime 95. After a few minutes with the CPU temp only at 50 and it seeming to pass all tests windows freezs up. I am baffled a bit because I am not OC'd at all. Help!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just installed my new 8350 and will join this fine club now.
> 
> I do have a question first. I just put it in my CHVFZ mobo and set it to auto 4.0 to start out with. I have 4x2 Ghz of Trident X 2400 set @ 1866 10,11,12,30 and tried to run prime 95. After a few minutes with the CPU temp only at 50 and it seeming to pass all tests windows freezs up. I am baffled a bit because I am not OC'd at all. Help!!!


What is the vid of your chip? What is the loaded voltage on your cpu? What level of LLC are you using? What color is your shirt??? lol ok forget that last one cuz it really wouldn't be helpful at all.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the vid of your chip? What is the loaded voltage on your cpu? What level of LLC are you using? What color is your shirt??? lol ok forget that last one cuz it really wouldn't be helpful at all.


Here is what everything looks like after bumping the multiplier to 21.


----------



## Devildog83

Here is a picture of the chip. VID LLC ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here is what everything looks like after bumping the multiplier to 21].


I think the timings are supposed to be 10-12-12-31 2T for that ram @ 2400mhz. You could try manually setting it to that in bios and re-running prime.


----------



## Devildog83

I have it @1866 and @ that speed it calls for 9-9-9-24 I just though I would loosen the timings so to start out with so I wouldn't run into this issue right off the bat because with this board and CPU I have heard that 2400 is not easy to reach.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice a "vintage" 8320 lol ( the batch number indicates it was made in late December 2012).
> Have fun !


Hey that's kinda interesting, so there is a way to see if its a good chip looking at the batch number? is there a batch number that are better than others?

Let me know please very interesting stuff


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hey gens. I am reading a lot of you guys are talking about RAM's a few posts ago.

So here is my question: How to get my ram from 1600mhz (9-9-9-24) to 2133Mhz? I am kinda noob with RAM's, but got my CPU stable at 5.1Ghz. My board is a ASUS Sabertooth R2.0. Anyone can help me out?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have it @1866 and @ that speed it calls for 9-9-9-24 I just though I would loosen the timings so to start out with so I wouldn't run into this issue right off the bat because with this board and CPU I have heard that 2400 is not easy to reach.


when i had my HyperX beasts 2400's i had the same struggle.

i eventually got em to read 2400 but they were not jiving with the systems.

try 2133 @ 11-11-11-30 / 1.6v (the beast took different timings, these are the go to timings for me for a starting point with Gskills)

as daunting as the bios -> post -> load os -> test-> rinse and repeat... might be, it really is the best to inch your ram up to the clock you want.

having a written SPD + XMP profiles down might help alot.

I've had luck downclocking my CPU to find a sweet spot then ramping it back up slowly tweaking as i go

so far i've had no issues getting to my coolers thermal limits at 4.4 or 4.5 (cheap air...)

one thing i did try that worked out is clocking the ram to 2133, and bumping it up with the FSB to get to 2400.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey gens. I am reading a lot of you guys are talking about RAM's a few posts ago.
> 
> So here is my question: How to get my ram from 1600mhz (9-9-9-24) to 2133Mhz? I am kinda noob with RAM's, but got my CPU stable at 5.1Ghz. My board is a ASUS Sabertooth R2.0. Anyone can help me out?


Need a bit more info on your ram

brand? stock volts @ 9-9-9-24?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey that's kinda interesting, so there is a way to see if its a good chip looking at the batch number? is there a batch number that are better than others?
> 
> Let me know please very interesting stuff


You didnt know this? lol


----------



## Durquavian

Look at the VID, that will tell you a lot.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here is what everything looks like after bumping the multiplier to 21.


PSST.. update your bios.


----------



## Durquavian

And a point to make about Ram voltages. Max voltage ram is allowed by JDEC standards is 1.9_V (always forget the last digit, Megaman knows) before it would fry. It is not guaranteed to work at that voltage. But you would be fine with voltage up to 1.75. If you are OCing then you already have air on VRMs, with a high voltage on RAM you may wanna run some on ram, though it doesn't seem necessary by most accounts.
The VDDR is said to be set at half your ram voltage. Many have claimed that bumping it up more may help stabilize, I am not sure of that as fact. The other Is VTT and it is usually half as well.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Need a bit more info on your ram
> 
> brand? stock volts @ 9-9-9-24?


Brand is G.skill, and it's running on 1.5v. Timings are 9-9-9-24


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Brand is G.skill, and it's running on 1.5v. Timings are 9-9-9-24


Ok, got good gear to work with..

those should beable to get to 2133 with no sweat. my ares run 2133 @ 11-11-11-30 T2 seeing as your ram is higher binned then mine you should be able to tighten up the timings (lowering numbers) and maybe even get T1 going.

try saving your current OC profile and start a new one in Docp to test the SPD and XMP profiles with your current oc settings.

see what bios does with the ramm might give ya an idea of which direction to go.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> lol no problem, not out of the woods yet, but im on 73% of memtest test 8 with all 12GB installed and no errors at all yet
> 
> 11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.6v
> 
> It looks like it might have been having the different rated RAM in the same channels, weird that they would colour different channels the same colour
> 
> If this passes, i`ll go for 1T command rate, 87% test 8 passed so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate all the help from everyone
> 
> *EDIT - PASSED!*
> 
> All 12GB running @ 2133, 11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.6v 100% stable
> 
> I tried dropping the command rate to 1T but Memtest wouldn't even run
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your help, my RAM problem is no longer a problem


If you are using only 2 sticks of ram on Crosshair V you MUST use ram slots 2 and 4.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org


Nice! You are lucky!

Post that to the the following thread. They'll love it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1392888/amd-tin-box-delidding-club/


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> If you are using only 2 sticks of ram on Crosshair V you MUST use ram slots 2 and 4.


does this hold true for Xhair V F-Z?

my ram has been more stable in 1 and 3 then it was in 2 and 4


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> bahh, my sami's are doing 1975 @ 9-9-9-30 1t right now @ 1.55. I know I can get more clock out of them but my oc won't stabilize at anything above 4.7 right now... trying to figure out what this chip wants! lol


You must have a very leaky chip like my FX-8350. Batch 1236. I am waiting for my H320 to be released next month. Ifigure withthe larger radiator my temps will go down another 4 degrees over an H220. I had a H100 that leaked over my Crosshairs V, had to buy a Croshhairs V Z.


----------



## Devildog83

OK now I feel stupid, I had to RMA the 1st board and forgot to update the Bios on the replacement. Prime 95 ran ok now. It did not like the CPU at 4.4 and the memory at 2133 though. I will have to do some more playing to get that stable. Thanks everyone. I suppose ya'll don't want me joining now huh.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK now I feel stupid, I had to RMA the 1st board and forgot to update the Bios on the replacement. Prime 95 ran ok now. It did not like the CPU at 4.4 and the memory at 2133 though. I will have to do some more playing to get that stable. Thanks everyone. I suppose ya'll don't want me joining now huh.


They havnt kicked me out yet, so you should be fine. Even Gertuude is still here.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> its here!
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org


I'm jealous. Mine is still sitting at the post office since 11am and won't be delivered until mid to later afternoon tomorrow. I went up there and asked if I could get it now and that went no where. Grrr


----------



## Devildog83

OK i got the CPU to 4.4 stable and the RAM to 1866 10-10-10-30-2t. I will try to get the RAM to 2133 later. I am getting a little tired so I am going to take a break and maybe do some work.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> If you are using only 2 sticks of ram on Crosshair V you MUST use ram slots 2 and 4.


I'm running 4 sticks, but when I was memtesting each set of 2, it passed in slots 1/2 and in 1/3 or 2/4, it didn't seem to care, it was only when I installed them all that it started to care which ones went where, and its only happy with each matching set in 1/2 and 3/4 - not 1/3 and 2/4 like I thought originally


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got a new pc with this CPU and Crosshair v formula z as mobo


congrats welcome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> its here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org


w00t !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just installed my new 8350 and will join this fine club now.
> 
> I do have a question first. I just put it in my CHVFZ mobo and set it to auto 4.0 to start out with. I have 4x2 Ghz of Trident X 2400 set @ 1866 10,11,12,30 and tried to run prime 95. After a few minutes with the CPU temp only at 50 and it seeming to pass all tests windows freezs up. I am baffled a bit because I am not OC'd at all. Help!!!


fyi i have not been very successful downclocking or overclocking this ram. i can get to ~ 2500 with it.... could be i have not tried too hard. but yea.. also make sure you run them @ 300 or 350 NS they are rated @ 309 or something. my chip wont even do 1t... even i i force it it still boots in 2t... i can do 2500ish 1t with my sammies. so ... yea take from that what you will
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think the timings are supposed to be 10-12-12-31 2T for that ram @ 2400mhz. You could try manually setting it to that in bios and re-running prime.


yes 10-12-12-31-43 2t correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey that's kinda interesting, so there is a way to see if its a good chip looking at the batch number? is there a batch number that are better than others?
> 
> Let me know please very interesting stuff


simple answer no. it is all silicone lottery. some do have a belief that certain batches are better then others. but to my knowledge there is no solid proof of this. it is all luck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK now I feel stupid, I had to RMA the 1st board and forgot to update the Bios on the replacement. Prime 95 ran ok now. It did not like the CPU at 4.4 and the memory at 2133 though. I will have to do some more playing to get that stable. Thanks everyone. I suppose ya'll don't want me joining now huh.


why wouldnt we? the solution is usually the easiest thing at least we could find it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK i got the CPU to 4.4 stable and the RAM to 1866 10-10-10-30-2t. I will try to get the RAM to 2133 later. I am getting a little tired so I am going to take a break and maybe do some work.


nice CG !~ may have to keep trying to downclock mine .


----------



## hurricane28

aha i thought so, thnx Mega MAn









I need 1.6 vcore to be 5ghz stable, is that considered a bad chip? it also puts a lot of heat witch is why i need custom loop cooling because h100i is just not good enough for heavy tasks with that kind of voltage no matter what fans i place the rad just cannot draw more heat from it.

But how is that possible that some chips are much better than others? i wonder how they test the chip because when you buy Intel they are always performing almost identical.

I am not starting to bash on AMD or starting a fight, i am only saying because its kinda interesting.

Also what vcore does your CPU need to get 5ghz stable?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha i thought so, thnx Mega MAn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1.6 vcore to be 5ghz stable, is that considered a bad chip? it also puts a lot of heat witch is why i need custom loop cooling because h100i is just not good enough for heavy tasks with that kind of voltage no matter what fans i place the rad just cannot draw more heat from it.
> *
> But how is that possible that some chips are much better than others? i wonder how they test the chip because when you buy Intel they are always performing almost identical.
> *
> I am not starting to bash on AMD or starting a fight, i am only saying because its kinda interesting.
> 
> Also what vcore does your CPU need to get 5ghz stable?


intel ocing is not that different from amd... all chips need different volts to get the same clocks. intels are made from silicone too. silicone lottery still applys

i never tryed to get 5ghz stable yet ... still working on gpus and ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Aha okay, well a friend of mine build a lot of Intel rigs and he told me that Intel performs pretty similar so that's why i ask here.

Let me know when you are and also what batch number you have plz..

That is for others here too, if you will let me know what voltage you need to get 5ghz stable i would be much obliged


----------



## Mega Man

i will never check my batch. not worth my time. may of registered with it idr.

most amds are very similar as well, i dont know why you think they are not.


----------



## Nick2d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> does this hold true for Xhair V F-Z?
> 
> my ram has been more stable in 1 and 3 then it was in 2 and 4


I don't think so. Like you, im running my ram in 1+3 and haven't had any stability issues. I have noticed that I can't push this 1600 upto near 2000 that I could on a UD3 but I haven't tweaked my ram much lately.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha okay, well a friend of mine build a lot of Intel rigs and he told me that Intel performs pretty similar so that's why i ask here.
> 
> Let me know when you are and also what batch number you have plz..
> 
> That is for others here too, if you will let me know what voltage you need to get 5ghz stable i would be much obliged


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will never check my batch. not worth my time. may of registered with it idr.
> 
> most amds are very similar as well, i dont know why you think they are not.


My 8350s are almost identical that they need 1.54 volts to be stable at 5ghz.
But my phenoms are very different.


----------



## Red1776

Hi Guys,
For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
If you want to have a look, it can be found here.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


----------



## Durquavian

I haven't quite figured my setup out yet. Wanna do a MSI 990fxa-gd80 review?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I haven't quite figured my setup out yet. Wanna do a MSI 990fxa-gd80 review?


Its on my list buddy


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
> Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
> If you want to have a look, it can be found here.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Would I like to have one of those...absolutely! But my M5A99X Evo will have to do!


----------



## Durquavian

My voltages and HWiNFO stuff. I just ran voltages down to minimum for IBT stable.

NOTE: CPU voltage will have a .06v vdroop no LLC on this board so 1.43v needed for stablility. Didn't want anyone to freak out when they saw the CPU voltage.


----------



## fishhawk

So what were your temps doing your review on the asus mobo.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I have done all I can to rile up these Intel guys. They are playing stupid, not as much fun. They will not look at the HWBOT Prime benchmarks. I asked one guy if he was scared. Or was he afraid that Intel might not be as good as he *needs* it to be.


----------



## MrStick89

Good news!!1 I located my missing monitor.. I get a knock on my door right after work and I'm like dafuc my girl wouldn't just show up like this. So its my neighbor and he has my monitor!! He said the fedex guy knocked on his door saturday and was already gone by the time he came out. Said he was expecting a package as well and was confused? This sounds weird why didn't he just drop it back on my doorstep Saturday when he saw my address on it? We were both gone all day Sunday so not surprised he didn't give it to me then. Saturday night I changed my wireless name to thx4stealingmypackage maybe he felt guilty? Maybe he didn't feel comfortable leaving it in front of my door? Who knows but the fedex guy is a ******.. every time he delivers here I hear him talking super loud on his Bluetooth.

Anyway this worked out because the monitor I got today from my neighbor has 2 dead pixels, I contacted Amazon so the 2nd monitor I had them ship me should be here tomorrow so I can just send this one back in. I could have just acted like it was still MIA and had two VG248QE!

Will post some pics of the new setup in a bit!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> So what were your temps doing your review on the asus mobo.


My testbed uses a Corsair H-100 push/pull so temps stayed at or below 65c at all times (P95 testing)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
> Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
> If you want to have a look, it can be found here.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Quote:


> *shining example of what the ASUS engineers can do when an ASUS motherboard goes ROG*


Very nice review. Pretty sure you can make money off that line in bold







Just need the little dots above the O so theirs no question about it going Rogue.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
> Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
> If you want to have a look, it can be found here.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *shining example of what the ASUS engineers can do when an ASUS motherboard goes ROG*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice review. Pretty sure you can make money off that line in bold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need the little dots above the O so theirs no question about it going Rogue.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate that









*a shining example of what the ASUS engineers can do when an ASUS motherboard goes RÖG*

Like this?


----------



## Devildog83

Yep I have it with the 8350. From the 5k caps to the FX extreme onboard sound and ROG connect function this board rocks. But as I have found out make sure you have the 1403 a Vishera chip. Evrything a growing overclocker needs.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
> Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
> If you want to have a look, it can be found here.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Very nice review.
One small thing I noticed however was the processor in the green clamshell was an 8150, not a 8350










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
> Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
> If you want to have a look, it can be found here.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice review.
> One small thing I noticed however was the processor in the green clamshell was an 8150, not a 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

i'm confused, that image is not in the CVF-z review???


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
> Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
> If you want to have a look, it can be found here.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


I was sold after I saw that EK makes a water block that covers the VRM and Northbridge on the Z. Unless something better comes along, I'm going to use one of these for my next FX build. I had been pondering a Opteron build, but I still haven't found a board I like.

Edit: I just read your review. Quality job







Less superficial than many hardware reviews I've read.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> For those who are pondering which motherboard to get for your FX, I have just posted the first of a series of reviews taking a look at the ASUS lineup of 990FX boards strating with the ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z.
> Even if you have read reviews on the CVF-Z, I doubt you have seen one this comprehensive.
> If you want to have a look, it can be found here.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sold after I saw that EK makes a water block that covers the VRM and Northbridge on the Z. Unless something better comes along, I'm going to use one of these for my next FX build. I had been pondering a Opteron build, but I still haven't found a board I like.
> 
> Edit: I just read your review. Quality job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less superficial than many hardware reviews I've read.
Click to expand...

Thanks FP, appreciate that


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will never check my batch. not worth my time. may of registered with it idr.
> 
> most amds are very similar as well, i dont know why you think they are not.


well like cssorkinman and some other guys here can hit 5ghz with much less voltage than i do, and this is my second chip that needs that high vcore to be stable.

I understand that i could be unlucky with one chip but this is my second chip that needs way more vcore than some people over here, so therefore my question.

I am not saying i have a bad chip or anything but to me it seems little high vcore for 5gzh.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well like cssorkinman and some other guys here can hit 5ghz with much less voltage than i do, and this is my second chip that needs that high vcore to be stable.
> 
> I understand that i could be unlucky with one chip but this is my second chip that needs way more vcore than some people over here, so therefore my question.
> 
> I am not saying i have a bad chip or anything but to me it seems little high vcore for 5gzh.


Maybe you dont deserve it, maybe its karma? It could be bad luck. I dont know. Who knows?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well like cssorkinman and some other guys here can hit 5ghz with much less voltage than i do, and this is my second chip that needs that high vcore to be stable.
> 
> I understand that i could be unlucky with one chip but this is my second chip that needs way more vcore than some people over here, so therefore my question.
> 
> I am not saying i have a bad chip or anything but to me it seems little high vcore for 5gzh.


There is more to it than that. Last night I went back and reduced my voltages after finding where my processor was stable. I reduced each one a step and tested till I found the minimum then moved to the next voltage. Also keep in mind when you have a lot of amperage being used between GPUs ram cpu then you may have to bump up your voltage to compensate for the lack of necessary amps.


----------



## The Storm

Mine is batch number 1245 with a vid of 1.36 <

providing I did that correctly, and it takes 1.56v to be 5ghz stable. I can boot at 5.5 and also run that HWBOT Prime at 5.43ghz


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Mine is batch number 1245 with a vid of 1.36 <
> 
> providing I did that correctly, and it takes 1.56v to be 5ghz stable. I can boot at 5.5 and also run that HWBOT Prime at 5.43ghz


That seems to be in the ball park of what I was seeing as well. 1.2875VID here


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> There is more to it than that. Last night I went back and reduced my voltages after finding where my processor was stable. I reduced each one a step and tested till I found the minimum then moved to the next voltage. Also keep in mind when you have a lot of amperage being used between GPUs ram cpu then you may have to bump up your voltage to compensate for the lack of necessary amps.


My PSU can deliver 70 amps on the 12V rail so it should be more than enough.

My GPU is stock and i do not play games overclocked settings and my RAM is at 1.65 volts so there is no problem as far as i can see.

@storm, That is a good chip i assume, the best i could do was 5.1 benching and that explained my Physics score, but it cannot be stable due to my lack of cooling, but i am working on that









O that batch number is only listed on the chip right? Can't find it anywhere else LOL


----------



## Durquavian

keep in mind you have 8 cores pulling volts there amps get gobbled up quick.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well this appears to be superclocked cherry picked FX's

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/FX-9000-Piledriver-FX-8770-Vishera,22873.html

^I know toms and i know outside link but hey what do you think


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well this appears to be superclocked cherry picked FX's
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/FX-9000-Piledriver-FX-8770-Vishera,22873.html
> 
> ^I know toms and i know outside link but hey what do you think


I just posted in the other thread. I doubt it is the same chip unless it is gonna be costly, needing superior cooling.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well this appears to be superclocked cherry picked FX's
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/FX-9000-Piledriver-FX-8770-Vishera,22873.html
> 
> ^I know toms and i know outside link but hey what do you think


Im getting all giddy if its accurate, i suppose we'll know more int he next month or two


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im getting all giddy if its accurate, i suppose we'll know more int he next month or two


Said they expect news start today thru a week.


----------



## Durquavian

HEY HURRICANE have you done the HWBOT Prime bench yet? There was one Intel left when I last looked.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> keep in mind you have 8 cores pulling volts there amps get gobbled up quick.


True but remeber my HX1000 is 2 40a rails, 1 40a rail is for the cpu and one of my cards is on that and it provided enough power up to 5.4, 5.5 was my breaking point.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My PSU can deliver 70 amps on the 12V rail so it should be more than enough.
> 
> My GPU is stock and i do not play games overclocked settings and my RAM is at 1.65 volts so there is no problem as far as i can see.
> 
> @storm, That is a good chip i assume, the best i could do was 5.1 benching and that explained my Physics score, but it cannot be stable due to my lack of cooling, but i am working on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O that batch number is only listed on the chip right? Can't find it anywhere else LOL


I dont know if I would call it a good chip or not, I think its just the fact that I have overkill for cooling for just a chip, (vario D5 pump, RX360 rad, EX120 rad) and I basically just brute forced it up to that point









P.S. yeah sorry man the only way to know batch number is looking on the chip itself


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im getting all giddy if its accurate, i suppose we'll know more int he next month or two


I am excited to see what Steamroller has to offer. I understand that it will still be based of the AM3+ socket, but maybe they will have a new chipset by then? ie 1090FX? At that point I will invest in a new board (regaurdless if they keep the same chip 990FX) and play with the new SR.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> P.S. yeah sorry man the only way to know batch number is looking on the chip itself


Can you work out mine from this photo? Its the only one I took before installing it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Can you work out mine from this photo? Its the only one I took before installing it


I think it says 1250 my eyes r poor









its the second line down on your chip


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think it says 1250 my eyes r poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the second line down on your chip


lol its difficult to see with the reflection, this is the best I can get from it but still can't tell properly


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> keep in mind you have 8 cores pulling volts there amps get gobbled up quick.


Ye i know but 70 amps should be more than enough right? i did no calculation yet i will take another look at it if its really enough tho









and no i did not do HWBOT Prime bench yet. And i am not surprised that there is no Intel left, even in gaming the FX 8350 kicks Intel ass









@the storm, yes i noticed that FX chips like it very cool, i am so in need of custom loop LOL i found several nice retail shops that sell good stuff so its only a matter of time and i have my own custom loop









And i do think that it does not matter what batch you have because like you said overkill cooling can do a lot to chips to get stable at lower voltage.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> lol its difficult to see with the reflection, this is the best I can get from it but still can't tell properly


For some reason it looks like 2308PGN to me but I have never seen a batch number that high


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> For some reason it looks like 2308PGN to me but I have never seen a batch number that high


Yea its not easy to see, when I get a water cooler I`ll have a look again, won't be for a while yet though unless I win the lottery

I was thinking about 'Lapping' it too, sandpaper is cheaper than water cooling


----------



## cssorkinman

I think it has to be 1308, which would mean it was made last week in february of 2013. Just my best guess.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think it has to be 1308, which would mean it was made last week in february of 2013. Just my best guess.


I agree It is 1308 pair the 1 with the most blurred looks closer than the 2 besides the last week of february makes a lot more sense as Mine was 1237 bout a couple weeks after release

from page 894 I think lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> last I heard was June. probably an 8370


Guess they are announcing those chips in the next couple days.. so seems like AMD is moving right on track but not the 8570 but a 8770 and 9000 does that mean

That
....

an overclocked

...

9000

is ......

over 9000


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Yea its not easy to see, when I get a water cooler I`ll have a look again, won't be for a while yet though unless I win the lottery
> 
> I was thinking about 'Lapping' it too, sandpaper is cheaper than water cooling


Just don't be a lazy sod lol

Take off that HS and give us a better shot

BTW where in uk r u


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just don't be a lazy sod lol
> 
> Take off that HS and give us a better shot
> 
> BTW where in uk r u


lol, it crossed my mind too but apart from looking at the number, I don't have a reason to yet, I`ll grab some sandpaper soon and take a look then

I'm in Durham


----------



## hurricane28

Ah i see the problem, well ''problem'' my chip needs more voltage because at stock its like 1.36 volts so i see i have the latest or one of the bad ones i think.
That is why it runs so hot even when i play games due to the high voltage it needs to be stable at 5ghz

Or i have to wait what steamroller comes up with or i buy another 8350 but there is still no guarantee i guess because there is no way of knowing until tested.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah i see the problem, well ''problem'' my chip needs more voltage because at stock its like 1.36 volts so i see i have the latest or one of the bad ones i think.
> That is why it runs so hot even when i play games due to the high voltage it needs to be stable at 5ghz
> 
> Or i have to wait what steamroller comes up with or i buy another 8350 but there is still no guarantee i guess because there is no way of knowing until tested.


mine is 1.375v and I make 5 around 1.6v full stable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> mine is 1.375v and I make 5 around 1.6v full stable


mine is 1.3375

and to be fully stable at 5 it takes 1.58

Hurricanes "i cant do it cause of high vid is wrong" should be able to hit 5 with a H100i...........surely?

Ive seen a few high vids hit 5ghz mark,

Hes just doing it wrong


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> mine is 1.3375
> 
> and to be fully stable at 5 it takes 1.58
> 
> Hurricanes "i cant do it cause of high vid is wrong" should be able to hit 5 with a H100i...........surely?
> 
> Ive seen a few high vids hit 5ghz mark,
> 
> Hes just doing it wrong


I think he is scared to cross the 1.55 threshold not gonna lie I was for a bit


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think he is scared to cross the 1.55 threshold not gonna lie I was for a bit


I look at it this way:

You're scared of losing virginity at one point in your life, so when u finally take the plunge u wont stop doing it

its a bit like going over 1.55, once u pop u cant stop


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think he is scared to cross the 1.55 threshold not gonna lie I was for a bit


What do you mean scared to cross the 1.55 threshold?

I have it running at 5ghz with 1.6 volts but its getting way to hot so my cooling can't handle the heat.

And what am i doing wrong here than? i mean i have my HT link at 2827 and my NB is at 2570 amd my RAM is 2400 with 11-11-11-33 timings
seems to be pretty good to me









I backed off my OC a bit to 4.6 with 1.4 vcore because it is way to hot here and i have to wait for much better cooling that can handle the 5ghz.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah i see the problem, well ''problem'' my chip needs more voltage because at stock its like 1.36 volts so i see i have the latest or one of the bad ones i think.
> That is why it runs so hot even when i play games due to the high voltage it needs to be stable at 5ghz
> 
> Or i have to wait what steamroller comes up with or i buy another 8350 but there is still no guarantee i guess because there is no way of knowing until tested.


You have a pretty decent chip. 1.34v-1.36v is pretty good for both air and water cooling, without having too high of temps.
I'll give you some examples to better explain where your CPU sits.

H100i Cooling
8350 # 1 - VID 1.28v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.48v 100% Load @ 75C Core Temp
8350 # 2 - VID 1.36v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.56v 100% Load @ 68C Core Temp
8350 # 3 - VID 1.4v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.62v 100% Loady @ 65 Core Temp

Closed loop coolers are pretty nice, but there's no comparison to Custom Water cooling.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You have a pretty decent chip. 1.34v-1.36v is pretty good for both air and water cooling, without having too high of temps.
> I'll give you some examples to better explain where your CPU sits.
> 
> H100i Cooling
> 8350 # 1 - VID 1.28v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.48v 100% Load @ 75C Core Temp
> 8350 # 2 - VID 1.36v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.56v 100% Load @ 68C Core Temp
> 8350 # 3 - VID 1.4v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.62v 100% Loady @ 65 Core Temp
> 
> Closed loop coolers are pretty nice, but there's no comparison to Custom Water cooling.


Thnx for the explanation much obliged.

That is the highest temp i got indeed around the 68c and than i shut down the test because i do not want it to run that hot.

I went to the AMD form and they said that 72c the chip is dying so its best to keep it under 62c at all times.

And yes that is what i said, i am looking for some good parts for custom loop and found some good retail shops here so its only a matter of time and i have my custom loop


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You have a pretty decent chip. 1.34v-1.36v is pretty good for both air and water cooling, without having too high of temps.
> I'll give you some examples to better explain where your CPU sits.
> 
> H100i Cooling
> 8350 # 1 - VID 1.28v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.48v 100% Load @ 75C Core Temp
> 8350 # 2 - VID 1.36v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.56v 100% Load @ 68C Core Temp
> 8350 # 3 - VID 1.4v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.62v 100% Loady @ 65 Core Temp
> 
> Closed loop coolers are pretty nice, but there's no comparison to Custom Water cooling.


mine is 1.2875 and there is no way mine is hitting 5.0ghz at 1.48v. I must be doing something wrong. Temps aren't the prob, never got above 52c at 4.969ghz. Boy this is rather frustrating.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> mine is 1.2875 and there is no way mine is hitting 5.0ghz at 1.48v. I must be doing something wrong. Temps aren't the prob, never got above 52c at 4.969ghz. Boy this is rather frustrating.


why is it frustrating?, its like life's big gamble you gotta take what ya got given

This is why americans say "If you cant overclock so good on it, Damn just RMA it"

People can only advise, they cant tell you what settings ya should be at, thats up to your cpu


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why is it frustrating?, its like life's big gamble you gotta take what ya got given
> 
> This is why americans say "If you cant overclock so good on it, Damn just RMA it"
> 
> People can only advise, they cant tell you what settings ya should be at, thats up to your cpu


its not that. I just feel like I missing something. That's why I was looking for lowest stable voltage. Gonna try 5.0 again this weekend.

Another wierd thing is that while using FSB OCing my memory over 1650 or so crashes at log in and requires a bios reset. I have run it at 1866 before, just showed only half my memory available. Any thoughts? I loosen the timings when I try to OC just for insurance.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> its not that. I just feel like I missing something. That's why I was looking for lowest stable voltage. Gonna try 5.0 again this weekend.
> 
> Another wierd thing is that while using FSB OCing my memory over 1650 or so crashes at log in and requires a bios reset. I have run it at 1866 before, just showed only half my memory available. Any thoughts? I loosen the timings when I try to OC just for insurance.


well memory not showing correct MB can be unstable settings and/or too less voltage
this one u need to work out which one it is

Also u need to find out what the stock voltage is from their site

keep your timings at stock for now and just change from 1600-1866 and a little bump up in voltage.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im getting all giddy if its accurate, i suppose we'll know more int he next month or two
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to see what Steamroller has to offer. I understand that it will still be based of the AM3+ socket, but maybe they will have a new chipset by then? ie 1090FX? At that point I will invest in a new board (regaurdless if they keep the same chip 990FX) and play with the new SR.
Click to expand...

That is Centurion, not Steamroller. It's still PD based.

Think of it like Richland. It's something to keep up busy while they get the next round of things ready.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You have a pretty decent chip. 1.34v-1.36v is pretty good for both air and water cooling, without having too high of temps.
> I'll give you some examples to better explain where your CPU sits.
> 
> H100i Cooling
> 8350 # 1 - VID 1.28v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.48v 100% Load @ 75C Core Temp
> 8350 # 2 - VID 1.36v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.56v 100% Load @ 68C Core Temp
> 8350 # 3 - VID 1.4v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.62v 100% Loady @ 65 Core Temp
> 
> Closed loop coolers are pretty nice, but there's no comparison to Custom Water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> mine is 1.2875 and there is no way mine is hitting 5.0ghz at 1.48v. *I must be doing something wrong.* Temps aren't the prob, never got above 52c at 4.969ghz. Boy this is rather frustrating.
Click to expand...

Or, ya know, every chip is different.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> mine is 1.2875 and there is no way mine is hitting 5.0ghz at 1.48v. I must be doing something wrong. Temps aren't the prob, never got above 52c at 4.969ghz. Boy this is rather frustrating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You have a pretty decent chip. 1.34v-1.36v is pretty good for both air and water cooling, without having too high of temps.
> I'll give you some examples to better explain where your CPU sits.
> 
> H100i Cooling
> 8350 # 1 - VID 1.28v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.48v 100% Load @ 75C Core Temp
> 8350 # 2 - VID 1.36v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.56v 100% Load @ 68C Core Temp
> 8350 # 3 - VID 1.4v - 5.0Ghz @ 1.62v 100% Loady @ 65 Core Temp
> 
> Closed loop coolers are pretty nice, but there's no comparison to Custom Water cooling.


I believe that certain motherboards underreport voltages compared to others. Hardware reviewers have noticed the same thing.
It would go a long way towards explaining differences in temps too.
Are all 3 samples on the same motherboard Computer restore? What board(s) were used?

My 1.28 vid chip on the MSI board runs about 10 C cooler at 5ghz than my 1.38 vid chip on the CHV-Z does at 5 ghz at the same reported loaded voltage ( may or may not be the actual value - pass the DMM please







). The ASUS rig has the advantage of a thicker radiator also, that being the TT water 2.0 extreme vs the H-100 on the MSI.

A point I would make about Liquid cooling is that once the coolant is heat saturated - the flow rate is irrelevant, it's pretty much down to the size of the radiator and the airflow across it that determines how much cooling it can provide. All things being equal, a 240 mm radiator should have the same cooling ability regardless if its in a CLC or a custom.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Sorry, I should have specified. Those weren't 100% exact figures, but just examples to show Hurricane where he stands with his hardware. Just to show that it is generally not the case that high CPU voltage automatically means high tempteratures due to leakage and how these CPUs have shown to react since Bulldozer.

There's way too much to consider to say *** is the voltage for this OC:
-vdroop
-LLC Level
-VRM/voltage quality
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe that certain motherboards underreport voltages compared to others. Hardware reviewers have noticed the same thing.
> It would go a long way towards explaining differences in temps too.
> 
> Are all 3 samples on the same motherboard Computer restore? What board(s) were used?
> 
> A point I would make about Liquid cooling is that once the coolant is heat saturated - the flow rate is irrelevant, it's pretty much down to the size of the radiator and the airflow across it that determines how much cooling it can provide. All things being equal, a 240 mm radiator should have the same cooling ability regardless if its in a CLC or a custom.


I've read that certain motherboards underreport voltages as well. MSI generally having the lowest reading for both AMD and Intel base motherboards.
I've only tested on Gigabyte and ASUS boards, and voltages between both boards have been very close, given a similar quality board. (not talking 4+1 vs 8+2)

I believe there are three distinct differences between closed loop and custom water cooling.
- CPU Block to water heat transfer - which is the first saturation point - the speed that heat can be transferred into the liquid. (no matter how good your radiator is, it is limited by the effeciency of the cpu block)

AIO coolers do a good job, but because the pump is in the block, they aren't able to be as effecient as a stand alone cpu block (fins/surface area/thickness for heat transfer)

- Radiator - Being able to choose any size/type of radiator for your system as well as the shape/thickness of the fins in the radiator all effects heat transfer performance
- Resevoir - Due to the All-In-One systems being sealed it's not possible to remove all air from the system, which reduces cooling performance. (a popular mod for AIO coolers is to add a resevoir)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

please pardon the noobness in regards to liquid cooling

but looking at the H series coolers.. where the hell is the pump? is there a pump?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sorry, I should have specified. Those weren't 100% exact figures, but just examples to show Hurricane where he stands with his hardware. Just to show that it is generally not the case that high CPU voltage automatically means high tempteratures due to leakage and how these CPUs have shown to react since Bulldozer.
> 
> There's way too much to consider to say *** is the voltage for this OC:
> -vdroop
> -LLC Level
> -VRM/voltage quality


I wish it was easier to come up with absolute answers. So many things involved that can skew things that generalites are what we are left with.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> please pardon the noobness in regards to liquid cooling
> 
> but looking at the H series coolers.. where the hell is the pump? is there a pump?


lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> please pardon the noobness in regards to liquid cooling
> 
> but looking at the H series coolers.. where the hell is the pump? is there a pump?
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

... Seriously?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> please pardon the noobness in regards to liquid cooling
> 
> but looking at the H series coolers.. where the hell is the pump? is there a pump?


For Corsair, the Impeller/Pump is on the CPU block. Same applies to most AIOs.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is Centurion, not Steamroller. It's still PD based.
> 
> Think of it like Richland. It's something to keep up busy while they get the next round of things ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, ya know, every chip is different.


no it is prob me. But that's ok, I will learn. Before my highest stable OC was 4.6 now it is 4.96. So I am quite I need more practice and a better understanding of this chip. I appreciate all you guys input and help thus far, even the help you give others, that helps me too.


----------



## anothergeek

I am proud to say I am owner of Vishera









I had to replace parts before exchanging my quad bulldozer, but this summer was a good time to as the 8320 was only $149









A few days and I will begin overclocking!


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> I am proud to say I am owner of Vishera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to replace parts before exchanging my quad bulldozer, but this summer was a good time to as the 8320 was only $149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days and I will begin overclocking!


Congrats man, have fun and enjoy! It can be fun and a pain to overclock all at the same time, but for me it was rewarding. I was able to learn alot of new stuff and figure out some things that made this experience great.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Congrats man, have fun and enjoy! It can be fun and a pain to overclock all at the same time, but for me it was rewarding. I was able to learn alot of new stuff and figure out some things that made this experience great.


agreed


----------



## Majorhi

I'm officially in! No sweet secret recycled lining in my tin though.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> does this hold true for Xhair V F-Z?
> 
> my ram has been more stable in 1 and 3 then it was in 2 and 4


Yes. My 8GB sticks are more stable in 2 and 4. Yes the manual says to run 2 sticks in slots 2 and 4.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I'm officially in! No sweet secret recycled lining in my tin though.


Welcome









Looking forward to seeing your benches etc


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2d*
> 
> I don't think so. Like you, im running my ram in 1+3 and haven't had any stability issues. I have noticed that I can't push this 1600 upto near 2000 that I could on a UD3 but I haven't tweaked my ram much lately.


\
Did you bother to read the manual?? I did. They do NOT belong in the red ram slots.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why is it frustrating?, its like life's big gamble you gotta take what ya got given
> 
> This is why americans say "If you cant overclock so good on it, Damn just RMA it"
> 
> People can only advise, they cant tell you what settings ya should be at, thats up to your cpu


Lol! You kill me man. But yeah life's like that too. If you can't make due with what you are given, your going to be one sad bastard.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you sure you're 28?


I am urging both of you to chill. These forums as you well know are monitored. I don't want you guys suspended you all can contribute and learn. No need for derision or hot tempers. Cool out this is going to be a hot summer. No need to let it affect your judgements.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Lol! You kill me man. But yeah life's like that too. If you can't make due with what you are given, your going to be one sad bastard.


I do try, though not very hard, im just naturally funny









in the ole RL im a quiet guy lol but im still funny. I really don't know how ive been with someone for ten years lol she knows all my moves now though which is a kinda sad, she dont game, she facebooks









Cant have all my dreams fullfilled can i


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes. My 8GB sticks are more stable in 2 and 4. Yes the manual says to run 2 sticks in slots 2 and 4.


hmm, well next time i open her up i'll switch it back to see if there is much of a difference

if there is a difference then that should allow me to have more ram options other then low pro for now.

IT does say in the manual that its prefered, i just find it odd that my ram is working better in A1/b1 then it was in A2/B2

funky computer voodoo?


----------



## spukisputnik

Hello

I think I'm doing here too, because I have changed my FX8120 to the FX8350.
In some Games i get a god performance +.

At the moment I'm at 4.6GHz.Ich I hope I'm still higher but the GA 990FXA UD7 has violent VCore drops.
This makes the OC difficult.

Ma's see if I can contribute a few benchmarks.

Cool forum here
I get good info here already so I signed up today.

Greetings from sputnik

P.S:Sorry for my Englisch


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Am i the only one noticing how he tries to use words like "obliged" to look smart? He isnt even using it correctly, he probably doesnt know what it means.


Obliged is not some big difficult word. It is a word of thanks and respect said after you have been helped by someone. I believe it is short for obligated. Don't read nuances into posts here. it only leads to wild paranoia and conjecture.


----------



## Majorhi

I'm gonna start off with I had set up on my fx4100 and go from there.The thermal limit is 62 correct?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I'm gonna start off with I had set up on my fx4100 and go from there.The thermal limit is 62 correct?


Yeah but it depends on cooling etc, a few of us go over that by quite a margin but i think we all watercooled, not sure what ya got









edit: It isnt the evo is it by any chance?

The wanderer returns










Edit 2: What i mean is the evo is a legend in this thread


----------



## Majorhi

Yeah it's the CM 212 Evo. Settings at 4.5 and ran IBT for maybe 3 minutes and it hit 62 so I stopped the testing. But idling it's back down at 34.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Yeah it's the CM 212 Evo. Settings at 4.5 and ran IBT for maybe 3 minutes and it hit 62 so I stopped the testing. But idling it's back down at 34.


Ive seen it hit 4.5-4.6ghz but the less than reliable guy who had it you just couldnt trust one bit. told us all he was at 5ghz 









Thats why its a legend









the guys name was serker24 i think....he hates me









Hopefully u can throw some truth our way when u get accustomed


----------



## Majorhi

Considering that I had to save up for 8 months just to get this, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna stay put with where it is at unless I get a better cooling solution. I just did the WEI and interestingly enough it bumped up not only the cpu but the ram as well. This first impression I am very pleased with as well as the fast boot up times.

fx 4100 @ 4.5


fx 8350 @ 4.5 same settings


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Obliged is not some big difficult word. It is a word of thanks and respect said after you have been helped by someone. I believe it is short for obligated. Don't read nuances into posts here. it only leads to wild paranoia and conjecture.


That's okay sir, he cant help it, he is only 18 YO and he has no idea what he is talking about because he is so full of himself, there is a term of that called napoleon complex. But its better to ignore him like a lot of people do because everything grows if you put attention to it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah i see the problem, well ''problem'' my chip needs more voltage because at stock its like 1.36 volts so i see i have the latest or one of the bad ones i think.
> That is why it runs so hot even when i play games due to the high voltage it needs to be stable at 5ghz
> 
> Or i have to wait what steamroller comes up with or i buy another 8350 but *there is still no guarantee i guess because there is no way of knowing until tested*.


please see bold / underlined
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> please pardon the noobness in regards to liquid cooling
> 
> but looking at the H series coolers.. where the hell is the pump? is there a pump?


NP it is part of the cpu block. most AIO kits are like this

a few good blocks do have one built in h220, and Apogee Drive II
i would highly recommend either a full custom loop OR the h220

if you are scared about full custom then definitely recommend the h220 much more flexible and you dont have to start from scratch if/when you need/want to add stuff into it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> I am proud to say I am owner of Vishera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to replace parts before exchanging my quad bulldozer, but this summer was a good time to as the 8320 was only $149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days and I will begin overclocking!


Congrats !~ welcome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I'm officially in! No sweet secret recycled lining in my tin though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome as well you will love your chip !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why is it frustrating?, its like life's big gamble you gotta take what ya got given
> 
> *This is why americans say "If you cant overclock so good on it, Damn just RMA it"*
> 
> People can only advise, they cant tell you what settings ya should be at, thats up to your cpu


umm no.... i say kill it then return it with the 3rd party warranty i bought that covers ocing @!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spukisputnik*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I think I'm doing here too, because I have changed my FX8120 to the FX8350.
> In some Games i get a god performance +.
> 
> At the moment I'm at 4.6GHz.Ich I hope I'm still higher but the GA 990FXA UD7 has violent VCore drops.
> This makes the OC difficult.
> 
> Ma's see if I can contribute a few benchmarks.
> 
> Cool forum here
> I get good info here already so I signed up today.
> 
> Greetings from sputnik
> 
> P.S:Sorry for my Englisch


welcome man !~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Considering that I had to save up for 8 months just to get this, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna stay put with where it is at unless I get a better cooling solution. I just did the WEI and interestingly enough it bumped up not only the cpu but the ram as well. This first impression I am very pleased with as well as the fast boot up times.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> fx 4100 @ 4.5
> 
> 
> fx 8350 @ 4.5 same settings


Nice !~ yes they definitely improved the imc !~


----------



## spukisputnik

thx

for welcome...........

regards


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please see bold / underlined
> NP it is part of the cpu block. most AIO kits are like this
> 
> a few good blocks do have one built in h220, and Apogee Drive II
> i would highly recommend either a full custom loop OR the h220
> 
> if you are scared about full custom then definitely recommend the h220 much more flexible and you dont have to start from scratch if/when you need/want to add stuff into it !~


My head is go custom loop all the way, my wallet wants me to go with closed loop..

i've got a decent size case so i do have some room to work with.


----------



## El-Fuego

for folding people what's your PPD, I'm thinking of getting 83xx instead of 63xx just for folding, i spend at least 8 hours a day away and can be used for something good for a change








the rest of the components are in my "under construction" rig in my sig.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> My head is go custom loop all the way, my wallet wants me to go with closed loop..
> 
> i've got a decent size case so i do have some room to work with.


definitely recommend the h220

if you have ~ 100 more then i recommend this kit

great starter kit, and great pump. currently this pump is pushing through 1 cpu block ( that kit ) 2 gpu ( komodos 7970) and 4 rads with out problems.

would have a res in it. but i cant till i get it back from the mods being done for this.

please note i love swiftech. only thing that they make that i prefer anything different is rads in which i prefer alpha cool.

swiftech customer service is second to none, best in class which just makes the whole experience amazing.

also they have the lowest price and imo best fittings ( compression ) out there ( and and adapters IE 45deg, 90deg ) and they stand behind their products 100%


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please see bold / underlined
> NP it is part of the cpu block. most AIO kits are like this
> 
> a few good blocks do have one built in h220, and Apogee Drive II
> i would highly recommend either a full custom loop OR the h220
> 
> if you are scared about full custom then definitely recommend the h220 much more flexible and you dont have to start from scratch if/when you need/want to add stuff into it !~
> 
> 
> 
> My head is go custom loop all the way, my wallet wants me to go with closed loop..
> 
> i've got a decent size case so i do have some room to work with.
Click to expand...

R4's plenty big, and the RS240 kit is about the price of an AIO. RS240 is just a little more.

RS240: $145
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/

RX240: $175
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/

Dunno if you have room for a 360 rad, but:

RS360: $163
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> for folding people what's your PPD, I'm thinking of getting 83xx instead of 63xx just for folding, i spend at least 8 hours a day away and can be used for something good for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of the components are in my "under construction" rig in my sig.


Don't remember on mine. Honestly the PPD wasn't worth the power or heat. GPUs are better and worth it.


----------



## spukisputnik

Maybe

Its better to spend a litle bit more money and buy a custom watercooling kit.

But the RS360 looks realy good for that money.

I think for a 100 more you get a rely good cpu only watercooling kit without problems when you do a cpu upgrade ore want cool the GPU ore GPUs to.

Whenn you buy cheap you buy two times, latest whenn you want to upgrade.

Regards


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> R4's plenty big, and the RS240 kit is about the price of an AIO. RS240 is just a little more.
> 
> RS240: $145
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16891/
> 
> RX240: $175
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16893/
> 
> Dunno if you have room for a 360 rad, but:
> 
> RS360: $163
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16892/


i hear great things about this kit
that said i still prefer the swiftech one. all comes back to the pump. i have heard TONS of horror stories about that pump
where as the pump in the swiftech kit is the mcp35x which has tons of good reviews.

the res/pump combo is being sold for 50-60 and the pump ( alone with top ) for the swiftech pump sells for 99.00

most pumps sell for ~100

that is why i dont personally recommend that kit

if life has taught me anything. if something is cheap.... there is a reason for it usually
pump+res is less then a normal stand alone pump makes me worried


----------



## Majorhi

I'll probably catch hell for this......but that's ok, is there any noticeable difference between the cooler master thermal paste and say arctic silver or Prolimatech PRO? If so how much?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@ mega and Kyadck thanks guys









in typical fashion for me i'm likey to stray away from prebuilt kits and just piece together my own kinda kit

i was thinking ( have yet to measure to see if i've got clearance) going with two rads.

a 120x240 for the top with x4 120mm fans in push/pull push/pull and a 140x140 for the back with two 140mms in push/pull.

as i was thinking of finding a NB/VRM kit for my board as well as a gpu kit once i upgrade psu etc..


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I'll probably catch hell for this......but that's ok, is there any noticeable difference between the cooler master thermal paste and say arctic silver or Prolimatech PRO? If so how much?


im giving the xigmatek stuff a try lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I'll probably catch hell for this......but that's ok, is there any noticeable difference between the cooler master thermal paste and say arctic silver or Prolimatech PRO? If so how much?


I just bought the Arctic silver Ceramic paste with my FX 8350 and went on easy and am running cool as a cucumber. I just spread it with my finger and got a nice thin even layer very easily. I don't know about the rest because all I have used before this was what ever came on the cooler or generic stuff. The small tube was $4.99 and will do about 6 to 8 applications.


----------



## Majorhi

I just used the cooler master stuff I already had. Unfortunately I hit the 62c barrier within a minute or so of running Prime95. It's back down to 34 idel in no time after stopping the test. I'm running at 4.5 with stock/auto volts. These are the same settings I had when running my FX4100 at 4.5. So at this point I can proceed no further in my OCing endeavors without a water cooling setup. Other than that I'm quite pleased with this CPU.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I just used the cooler master stuff I already had. Unfortunately I hit the 62c barrier within a minute or so of running Prime95. It's back down to 34 idel in no time after stopping the test. I'm running at 4.5 with stock/auto volts. These are the same settings I had when running my FX4100 at 4.5. So at this point I can proceed no further in my OCing endeavors without a water cooling setup. Other than that I'm quite pleased with this CPU.


Ya I would at the very least get an H100i or H110 or something near that for the 8350. Even an AMD rep said that the stock cooler is not enough to run overclock. I wound't got past the 4.2 boost without a better cooling solution.


----------



## Devildog83

Does the CPU batch really make a difference and is 1311 a good batch?


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Ya I would at the very least get an H100i or H110 or something near that for the 8350. Even an AMD rep said that the stock cooler is not enough to run overclock. I wound't got past the 4.2 boost without a better cooling solution.


At this time I can't afford an H100. However I'm running a 212 evo on it and not the stock heatsink.


----------



## Rangerjr1

You seem upset hurricane28.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> At this time I can't afford an H100. However I'm running a 212 evo on it and not the stock heatsink.


The 4100 is only 95w and much easier to cool. I have never had a hyper 212 but sounds like it's not going to handle the 125w 8 core very well even with better thermal compound unless it was applied wrong. I am not an expert though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ mega and Kyadck thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in typical fashion for me i'm likey to stray away from prebuilt kits and just piece together my own kinda kit
> 
> i was thinking ( have yet to measure to see if i've got clearance) going with two rads.
> 
> a 120x240 for the top with x4 120mm fans in push/pull push/pull and a 140x140 for the back with two 140mms in push/pull.
> 
> as i was thinking of finding a NB/VRM kit for my board as well as a gpu kit once i upgrade psu etc..


np man !~ still strongly recommend swiftech stuff and alphacool rads.

also would recommend pull only and use the extra25mm for a thicker rad ( make sure to get good fans )
best reason i have found to say this ... it makes the rads much easier to clean
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just bought the Arctic silver Ceramic paste with my FX 8350 and went on easy and am running cool as a cucumber. I just spread it with my finger and got a nice thin even layer very easily. I don't know about the rest because all I have used before this was what ever came on the cooler or generic stuff. The small tube was $4.99 and will do about 6 to 8 applications.


highly recommend not using your finger
it contaminates it with stuff on your skin. most recommended is dot method in the center of the ihs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Does the CPU batch really make a difference and is 1311 a good batch?


no it does not make a difference. some people will tell you it does. when they do ask for proof. they will have none to give. most ppl will go well mine comes from .... blah and it is great !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> At this time I can't afford an H100. However I'm running a 212 evo on it and not the stock heatsink.


save up we all have been in that boat

till then do what you can =


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Does the CPU batch really make a difference and is 1311 a good batch?
> 
> 
> 
> *no it does not make a difference. some people will tell you it does. when they do ask for proof. they will have none to give.* most ppl will go well mine comes from .... blah and it is great !~
Click to expand...

Since the dawn of ICs there have always been good and bad batches of chips... Seriously, how can you even think of denying that? (I'm guessing you weren't around for the infamous batch 1242?) It applies to far more than just ICs too... Next you'll be saying that VID and binning make no difference.









@Devildog: Yes, there are good and bad batches. Chips from the same batch generally OC the same within margin of error. Unfortunately, it usually takes years to build up a good enough database to get a pattern out of it for AMD chips because few people adopt them. If you check the Intel threads, specifically the Sandy and Ivy ones, you'll notice they have a huge database and you can easily search for your batch and see roughly where it stands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> At this time I can't afford an H100. However I'm running a 212 evo on it and not the stock heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> The 4100 is only 95w and much easier to cool. I have never had a hyper 212 but sounds like it's not going to handle the 125w 8 core very well even with better thermal compound unless it was applied wrong. I am not an expert though.
Click to expand...

A 212 is usually good enough to handle 4.5Ghz on an 8350.

On the other hand, a high-leakage chip (ultra-low VID, but high temps) or improper/bad paste application can change that easily.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Since the dawn of ICs there have always been good and bad batches of chips... Seriously, how can you even think of denying that? (I'm guessing you weren't around for the infamous batch 1242?) It applies to far more than just ICs too... Next you'll be saying that VID and binning make no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Devildog: Yes, there are good and bad batches. Chips from the same batch generally OC the same within margin of error. Unfortunately, it usually takes years to build up a good enough database to get a pattern out of it for AMD chips because few people adopt them. If you check the Intel threads, specifically the Sandy and Ivy ones, you'll notice they have a huge database and you can easily search for your batch and see roughly where it stands.
> A 212 is usually good enough to handle 4.5Ghz on an 8350.
> 
> On the other hand, a high-leakage chip (ultra-low VID, but high temps) or improper/bad paste application can change that easily.


again have to disagree. they may "oc better" but you can just as easily get a bad chip from a "good" batch or a golden chip from a "bad" batch . it really is just luck

people always say "good" batch or "bad" batch but i really think there is not enough info across the web.
how many people will honestly post a bad chip? my overly generous estimate is 2:10 just like reviews. how many people review a product it is good vs ppl with problems with it.

unless a company will monitor EVERY chip made @ ~80-90% those tables are highly skewed.

it is also said that chips in the center of the wafer are the best. in your opinion is this true?

again i ask for real proof with these numbers
how many chip were produced in said batch?
what percentage of chips were reported?
MAX oc of all chips in same system?
components used? tested in multiple motherboards?

you already know this but i will say it anyway
people always think that just because a chip ocs in one system means it will in another. too many variables. cheap ram, cheap mobo, or just unlucky in the silicone lottery in ANY of these categories.
cheap psus, low quality power delivery ambient temps.

sorry too many variables to make such an assumption on good/bad batches baised on people submitting non monitored information to make a real accurate chart.
unfortunately there will always be differing opinions on this ( just a superstition~). and there will NEVER be concrete proof either for or against this topic


----------



## Devildog83

Good info thanks. So I guess if mine works well then batch 1311 must be a good one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Since the dawn of ICs there have always been good and bad batches of chips... Seriously, how can you even think of denying that? (I'm guessing you weren't around for the infamous batch 1242?) It applies to far more than just ICs too... Next you'll be saying that VID and binning make no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Devildog: Yes, there are good and bad batches. Chips from the same batch generally OC the same within margin of error. Unfortunately, it usually takes years to build up a good enough database to get a pattern out of it for AMD chips because few people adopt them. If you check the Intel threads, specifically the Sandy and Ivy ones, you'll notice they have a huge database and you can easily search for your batch and see roughly where it stands.
> A 212 is usually good enough to handle 4.5Ghz on an 8350.
> 
> On the other hand, a high-leakage chip (ultra-low VID, but high temps) or improper/bad paste application can change that easily.
> 
> 
> 
> again have to disagree. they may "oc better" but you can just as easily get a bad chip from a "good" batch or a golden chip from a "bad" batch . it really is just luck
> 
> people always say "good" batch or "bad" batch but i really think there is not enough info across the web.
> how many people will honestly post a bad chip? my overly generous estimate is 2:10 just like reviews. how many people review a product it is good vs ppl with problems with it.
> 
> *1*unless a company will monitor EVERY chip made @ ~80-90% those tables are highly skewed.
> 
> *2*it is also said that chips in the center of the wafer are the best. in your opinion is this true?
> 
> *3*again i ask for real proof with these numbers
> *4*how many chip were produced in said batch?
> *5*what percentage of chips were reported?
> *6*MAX oc of all chips in same system?
> *7*components used? tested in multiple motherboards?
> 
> you already know this but i will say it anyway
> *8*people always think that just because a chip ocs in one system means it will in another. too many variables. cheap ram, cheap mobo, or just unlucky in the silicone lottery in ANY of these categories.
> cheap psus, low quality power delivery ambient temps.
> 
> sorry too many variables to make such an assumption on good batches/ bad batches baised on people submitting non monitored information to make a real accurate chart.
> 
> this is my opinion and you all are welcome to believe what you want
Click to expand...

Think what you want, but do not spread false information.

1) An Integrated Circuit company _does_ monitor every chip they make. It's called binning, and basic QA.

2) This is only said of Intel chips, and it is due to the manufacturing process Intel uses. AMD does not use the same process.

3) Again, I point you to the numerous databases around OCN for the various chips.

4) Depends. How many wafers, how many chips per wafer? A batch is defined as, for AMD, one week. The Batch number defined the year, followed by the week in that year. See below for more.**

5) Doesn't matter. See above about it taking time to fill out a respectable database.

6) Again, doesn't matter. False argument. Max OC attainable by a person is not representative of the chips capability. What voltage it takes to get the OC they do have *does* represent the chip's ability. With a sufficient database, it is possible to literally make an average voltage graph for a given batch. We can, to an extent, do this with Batch 1237 due to the number of people who got it.

7) Again, doesn't matter. With a large enough database you can even take the Batch's standard numbers and apply for variation between parts, the only one that makes a difference being the Motherboard. Heatsinks and PSU are either good enough or not, and will only limit the max OC, not the voltage needed for a range of OC's. No other component when running stock will hold back a CPU OC.

8) none of that matters in the long run. See above.

You provide variables for yourself by looking at the wrong value. No one cares what the Max OC is to judge a batch, they look at the average volts and temps for various speeds. The ones that, on average, run with fewer volts and run cooler are better batches. Some exceptions (Such as batch 1242) can be made for chips that just run too hot or require too much voltage to be considered standard. And yes, we have enough experience in this thread with batch 1242 to know it's complete trash. Ask anyone who was here since the beginning.

**Chips made in the same general time span (a batch) are more likely to the similar then, say, a chip made in December vs one in March. Anyone who understands manufacturing processes should understand why, since, again, this holds true for far more than CPUs. Who else remembers that bad batch of H100s with the grinding sound? In that instance, there was a problem with the process for a little while until they fixed it. Voila, a bunch of H100s made in the same time frame had the same problem. The next batch fixed it. This same concept applies to everything that is made in bulk, and even handmade things if the materials supply has a bad batch too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Think what you want, but do not spread false information.
> 
> **Chips made in the same general time span (a batch) are *more likely to the similar* then, say, a chip made in December vs one in March. Anyone who understands manufacturing processes should understand why, since, again, this holds true for far more than CPUs. Who else remembers that bad batch of H100s with the grinding sound? In that instance, there was a problem with the process for a little while until they fixed it. Voila, a bunch of H100s made in the same time frame had the same problem. The next batch fixed it. This same concept applies to everything that is made in bulk, and even handmade things if the materials supply has a bad batch too.


although i will gladly concede this fact my information is not false.

all either of us has is an opinion.

being similar and having a good overclocker is far from the same

if what hurricane and the other are asking is for a chip that has a certain voltage need then i totally concede. although it is still entirely possible to get a trash or golden chip from the same batch.

but what i understand is hurricane was looking for a golden chip that he can hit 5ghz with his h100 in which he is looking for a silicone lottery winner.
and the others well.. i was more concentrated on hurricanes wondering.

as for me i started with vishara the opening week. i dont remember when i started with ocn let alone this thread. ( opened account oct/2012 ) but idr when i really started ocing/ looking for relevant info )

also i have seen people in more then 1 amd thread over the last year talking about chips in the center of the wafer. one was even trying to identify chips based on batch numbers and other number put on the chip.


----------



## d1nky

what IBT are some of you guys using to stress test cpu?

Ive found my 24/7 oc but now want a stress test purely for benching, or would small FFTs in prime be enough?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Think what you want, but do not spread false information.
> 
> **Chips made in the same general time span (a batch) are *more likely to the similar* then, say, a chip made in December vs one in March. Anyone who understands manufacturing processes should understand why, since, again, this holds true for far more than CPUs. Who else remembers that bad batch of H100s with the grinding sound? In that instance, there was a problem with the process for a little while until they fixed it. Voila, a bunch of H100s made in the same time frame had the same problem. The next batch fixed it. This same concept applies to everything that is made in bulk, and even handmade things if the materials supply has a bad batch too.
> 
> 
> 
> although i will gladly concede this fact my information is not false.
> 
> all either of us has is an opinion.
> 
> being similar and having a good overclocker is far from the same
> 
> if what hurricane and the other are asking is for a chip that has a certain voltage need then i totally concede. although it is still entirely possible to get a trash or golden chip from the same batch.
> 
> but what i understand is hurricane was looking for a golden chip that he can hit 5ghz with his h100 in which he is looking for a silicone lottery winner.
> and the others well.. i was more concentrated on hurricanes wondering.
> 
> as for me i started with vishara the opening week. i dont remember when i started with ocn let alone this thread. ( opened account oct/2012 ) but idr when i really started ocing/ looking for relevant info )
> 
> also i have seen people in more then 1 amd thread over the last year talking about chips in the center of the wafer. one was even trying to identify chips based on batch numbers and other number put on the chip.
Click to expand...

I'll write it up as a miscommunication.

A good batch is not what can OC best, it's what can OC within better parameters on average. If we were to say "OC best" then whoever got that 8.3ish with all 8 cores (LN2, obviously) would have the best batch ever. Obviously one chip can never define a batch.

As for center of the wafer... guy's nuts. Intel includes wafer location in their batch ID, AMD does not. The chip has a Batch number, Serial number, and 2D barcode of that Serial number. That's it. I wouldn't be checking the barcode on a bag of lettuce to see where it was grown in the field.


----------



## othniel91

New owner and user here, I'm currently using the stock fan and was able to control the RPM using the utility bundled in Asrock CD, idle load at 39c / 1899 RPM, normal 50 / 3200RPM and if 55 onwards, 5k RPM! sounds like a Boeing taking off haha. Anyway I'm considering a Noctua NH-D14, does anyone have that? how does it fare with the noise and overclocking capability?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othniel91*
> 
> New owner and user here, I'm currently using the stock fan and was able to control the RPM using the utility bundled in Asrock CD, idle load at 39c / 1899 RPM, normal 50 / 3200RPM and if 55 onwards, 5k RPM! sounds like a Boeing taking off haha. Anyway I'm considering a Noctua NH-D14, does anyone have that? how does it fare with the noise and overclocking capability?


It's quiet, and it should be able to get you into 4.7-4.8Ghz territory. It won't climb the massive volt wall after that though.


----------



## Clockster

Ok guys I jumped ship and got myself a FX8350 to go with my 2 intel machines.
Crappy thing though I ended up buying a MSI 990FXA GD65 and I am now regretting it, temps are all over the place, 65c in bios and 20c in windows lol
What board would you guys recommend?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Ok guys I jumped ship and got myself a FX8350 to go with my 2 intel machines.
> Crappy thing though I ended up buying a MSI 990FXA GD65 and I am now regretting it, temps are all over the place, 65c in bios and 20c in windows lol
> What board would you guys recommend?


990FXA-UD3 or better. Pretty much anything from Giga or ASUS with 8+2 phase.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 or better. Pretty much anything from Giga or ASUS with 8+2 phase.


Ok but apparently the msi board has 10 power phase?
Could it just be a bad board and I need to rma or is it a "bad" board in the sense that its a piece of crap? lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 or better. Pretty much anything from Giga or ASUS with 8+2 phase.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but apparently the msi board has 10 power phase?
> Could it just be a bad board and I need to rma or is it a "bad" board in the sense that its a piece of crap? lol
Click to expand...

GD-65 is crap, GD-80 is debatable, and I only make that distinction because of one member in the club who does well with it. You certainly have to treat the MSI boards differently, that's for sure.

ASRock... We don't have enough ASRock owners here to really tell.

Same for Biostar.

Giga and ASUS are both good if you avoid the low end. For Giga, that means only get boards that end in *UD*3, 5, or 7. For ASUS, that means pretty much Sabertooth or Crosshair. ASUS's other 990FX boards have proven to have problems after 4.8 or so for "unknown" reasons.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GD-65 is crap, GD-80 is debatable, and I only make that distinction because of one member in the club who does well with it. You certainly have to treat the MSI boards differently, that's for sure.
> 
> ASRock... We don't have enough ASRock owners here to really tell.
> 
> Same for Biostar.
> 
> Giga and ASUS are both good if you avoid the low end. For Giga, that means only get boards that end in *UD*3, 5, or 7. For ASUS, that means pretty much Sabertooth or Crosshair. ASUS's other 990FX boards have proven to have problems after 4.8 or so for "unknown" reasons.


Thank you, will have a look at the Gigabyte boards.
On a side note, my antec 920 seems to be doing a great job of cooling the chip. Would it be fine to run the chip at 4.5Ghz under the 920?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othniel91*
> 
> New owner and user here, I'm currently using the stock fan and was able to control the RPM using the utility bundled in Asrock CD, idle load at 39c / 1899 RPM, normal 50 / 3200RPM and if 55 onwards, 5k RPM! sounds like a Boeing taking off haha. Anyway I'm considering a Noctua NH-D14, does anyone have that? how does it fare with the noise and overclocking capability?


Hi man and welcome, I used to have the NH-D14 before my custom loop, and i bloody loved it lol

Its quiet! Its huge! its bloody great









It depends on your case etc for exact temps but i was in the safe zone of [email protected] with 8350.

I could hit 4.9 but i couldnt stress at that clock as it pushed me nearly 65-70C


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> what IBT are some of you guys using to stress test cpu?
> 
> Ive found my 24/7 oc but now want a stress test purely for benching, or would small FFTs in prime be enough?


I use the older IBT non AVX, AVX is too fast and I haven't played with it enough. Prime is good too but Seems finicky for a lot of FX users, myself included.. IBT seems easier to hone in on stability.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I use the older IBT non AVX, AVX is too fast and I haven't played with it enough. Prime is good too but Seems finicky for a lot of FX users, myself included.. IBT seems easier to hone in on stability.


IBT(both avx and non avx) is good for temps and thats it.....I used to swear by it for stability but some months ago i posted up different overclocks for a given clock&voltage and ibt passed em all whilst the others failed them









Would i use ibt now? no chance is the answer









I understand people on air wanting to use ibt(non avx) for the lower voltages you can pass with, AVXIBT just takes too much voltage....myself i can [email protected] with lower volts than it takes with IBT(avx)









Hope this helps


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I use the older IBT non AVX, AVX is too fast and I haven't played with it enough. Prime is good too but Seems finicky for a lot of FX users, myself included.. IBT seems easier to hone in on stability.


thanks.

i use prime full blend for 24/7 use but wanted something a little lighter for those higher clocks and HT/cpunb for benchiiieeesss!

i usually use small FFTs but sometimes it isnt stable enough for the bench, i guess im looking for a medium between full blend and small FFTs.

ill try the avx and non avx, ive used non avx once or twice before and found anything i threw at it was stable lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> i use prime full blend for 24/7 use but wanted something a little lighter for those higher clocks and HT/cpunb for benchiiieeesss!
> 
> i usually use small FFTs but sometimes it isnt stable enough for the bench, i guess im looking for a medium between full blend and small FFTs.
> 
> ill try the avx and non avx, ive used non avx once or twice before and found anything i threw at it was stable lol


See my above post we must of been typing same time


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> See my above post we must of been typing same time


yee i read it lol..... ya best not be typing now as i am, double post is badddd









or i could just get hurricane stable lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Ok guys I jumped ship and got myself a FX8350 to go with my 2 intel machines.
> Crappy thing though I ended up buying a MSI 990FXA GD65 and I am now regretting it, temps are all over the place, 65c in bios and 20c in windows lol
> What board would you guys recommend?


It's normal to have those temperature fluctuations with these chips, no matter what motherboard you have. They don't start reading accurately until 30C+ from what I have seen. Much different than what you are used to with the intels.

I've seen guys get 5.2 Ghz on water out of an FX-8320 with that board, but theres a lot of things that can go wrong on the way to an overclock like that.

I have 3, AM3+ motherboards, CHV-Z, Asrock 990 FX extreme3 and MSI 990fxa gd-80V2 , the MSI is hands down my favorite one.


----------



## gertruude

@cssorkinman

What would you prefer or do......If you had 6 fans on your 360 rad, would you keep them on or would devote a little space to having just 3 fans and squeeze in a ram cooler?

I cant decide....im in a dliemma

is it 3 fans only and have slightly worse temps at 5ghz? The most my cpu does is encoding a bit and gaming and having a nice ram cooler so i can keep em cool whilst overclocking the crap out of them

Or would you sod the ram cooler and just stick with 6 fans










Am I nuts?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> What would you prefer or do......If you had 6 fans on your 360 rad, would you keep them on or would devote a little space to having just 3 fans and squeeze in a ram cooler?
> 
> I cant decide....im in a dliemma
> 
> is it 3 fans only and have slightly worse temps at 5ghz? The most my cpu does is encoding a bit and gaming and having a nice ram cooler so i can keep em cool whilst overclocking the crap out of them
> 
> Or would you sod the ram cooler and just stick with 6 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I nuts?


I read and Have seen on mine ram doesn't really get that hot. Used to way back in the day. So I'd say keep the water cool.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I read and Have seen on mine ram doesn't really get that hot. Used to way back in the day. So I'd say keep the water cool.


It does when u sticking 1.7V through them and have 4 sticks


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yee i read it lol..... ya best not be typing now as i am, double post is badddd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or i could just get hurricane stable lol


I see it is catching on. Sorry Hurricane wasn't making fun of you. Hey your famous now man.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It does when u sticking 1.7V through them and have 4 sticks


I run 1.7 and 4 sticks and they never got warm. but just my setup. of course that is 1600


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I run 1.7 and 4 sticks and they never got warm. but just my setup. of course that is 1600


1.7 for 1600mhz? wow thats high lol

anyway u still dont understand lol......i mean i have 1600mhz 1.5v rated ram and i want to overclock it to 2400 at nearly 1.7v.

This means they will get hotter than usual....i seen mine get hot (and felt hot too) and go into 40s

when they at standard use temps they never reach 30


----------



## d1nky

instead of having a ram cooler cant you mod your case to have a fan near the ram, works just as good.

then youll get 6 fans on the rad and be happy.

im looking at watercooling kits, im undecided tbh. but whatever it will be it will have push and pull.

but i want to keep the fan next to my ram so if i decided to go epeen on my ram then id be good.

dont have a clue where id fit a custom loop or raystorm lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1.7 for 1600mhz? wow thats high lol
> 
> anyway u still dont understand lol......i mean i have 1600mhz 1.5v rated ram and i want to overclock it to 2400 at nearly 1.7v.
> 
> This means they will get hotter than usual....i seen mine get hot (and felt hot too) and go into 40s
> 
> when they at standard use temps they never reach 30


experimenting with tighter timings and such. Ran out of time, was gonna add at higher speed may run hot, mine at 1600 prob wouldn't.


----------



## d1nky

whats the max an overclocked 8350 and 990fx chipset can handle on ram speeds?

after i finished doing some major tweaks to my overclock, i want to start on the ram.

plus i got the day off, cba with the outdoors.... only gym and food later! but now overclocking (and i live next to the beach ahaha)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's quiet, and it should be able to get you into 4.7-4.8Ghz territory. It won't climb the massive volt wall after that though.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Ok guys I jumped ship and got myself a FX8350 to go with my 2 intel machines.
> Crappy thing though I ended up buying a MSI 990FXA GD65 and I am now regretting it, temps are all over the place, 65c in bios and 20c in windows lol
> What board would you guys recommend?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's normal to have those temperature fluctuations with these chips, no matter what motherboard you have. They don't start reading accurately until 30C+ from what I have seen. Much different than what you are used to with the intels.
> 
> what he said
> 
> I've seen guys get 5.2 Ghz on water out of an FX-8320 with that board, but theres a lot of things that can go wrong on the way to an overclock like that.
> 
> I have 3, AM3+ motherboards, CHV-Z, Asrock 990 FX extreme3 and MSI 990fxa gd-80V2 , the MSI is hands down my favorite one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> instead of having a ram cooler cant you mod your case to have a fan near the ram, works just as good.
> 
> then youll get 6 fans on the rad and be happy.
> 
> im looking at watercooling kits, im undecided tbh. but whatever it will be it will have push and pull.
> 
> but i want to keep the fan next to my ram so if i decided to go epeen on my ram then id be good.
> 
> dont have a clue where id fit a custom loop or raystorm lol


worst case you can use all thread and a few nutz and mount your rad in the back of the case ( outside it ) by attaching it to the mounting holes of the rear fan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> whats the max an overclocked 8350 and 990fx chipset can handle on ram speeds?
> 
> after i finished doing some major tweaks to my overclock, i want to start on the ram.
> 
> plus i got the day off, cba with the outdoors.... only gym and food later! but now overclocking (and i live next to the beach ahaha)


depends on your pu i can get 2400 stable. and i can boot @ ~ 2600 but not stable.... yet


----------



## d1nky

thanks.

im looking at the raystorm 240 rad kit, swiftech220 or h100i. undecided because i want style as well as substance. but for style im thinking of the prolimatech red megahalems.

2600mhz..... hmm tasty!

well ill give some practice on ocing my ram in a bit and post some maxmemm's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> im looking at the raystorm 240 rad kit, swiftech220 or h100i. undecided because i want style as well as substance.


The all in ones wont give ya substance, they ugly things









The custom kits would give you that personal touch, much better for style because itll be your style


----------



## d1nky

the thing is im not sure if i can be arsed with the whole draining...etc etc

and if i had a leak id cry.... wake up and put my pillow out to dry because i cried myself to sleep!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> im looking at the raystorm 240 rad kit, swiftech220 or h100i. undecided because i want style as well as substance. but for style im thinking of the prolimatech red megahalems.
> 
> 2600mhz..... hmm tasty!
> 
> well ill give some practice on ocing my ram in a bit and post some maxmemm's


Well it depends on budget really, but there is no substitute for custom loop cooling of course









I would not recommend the H100I because it simply does not cool that much better than a high end cooling with push/pull config.
It looks cool tho with the LED on the cooler/pump and the black hoses give it an subtle look at it but if you want good cooling the others are performing better than the H100I.

It depends on what hardware etc. but i can get descent Custom Loop set for in between 150-300 euro's, since i cant mount 360 rad i have to go with 240 rad and i would go with the Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240mm but sadly it does not fit in my case so i am thinking of mount the rad external to the back of the case.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the thing is im not sure if i can be arsed with the whole draining...etc etc
> 
> and if i had a leak id cry.... wake up and put my pillow out to dry because i cried myself to sleep!


ive had 3 leaks all over my components due to my own stupidity,







not one single leak due to bad products because i bought all decent products

if u buy cheap u get cheap crap is what i say to you


----------



## d1nky

yea thats why i been looking at the xpcs kits. the cheapest i could find is £150 and theres room for upgrade.

h100i is just cheap and easy. thats why i been thinking about it.

and putting a rad outside the case isnt for me!

whats the raystorm kits like?

this one in particular? and anything else needed for it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Ok guys I jumped ship and got myself a FX8350 to go with my 2 intel machines.
> Crappy thing though I ended up buying a MSI 990FXA GD65 and I am now regretting it, temps are all over the place, 65c in bios and 20c in windows lol
> What board would you guys recommend?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GD-65 is crap, GD-80 is debatable, and I only make that distinction because of one member in the club who does well with it. You certainly have to treat the MSI boards differently, that's for sure.
> 
> ASRock... We don't have enough ASRock owners here to really tell.
> 
> Same for Biostar.
> 
> Giga and ASUS are both good if you avoid the low end. For Giga, that means only get boards that end in *UD*3, 5, or 7. For ASUS, that means pretty much Sabertooth or Crosshair. ASUS's other 990FX boards have proven to have problems after 4.8 or so for "unknown" reasons.
Click to expand...

OH GD65 Css seen it work I had issues.. if you keep that board watch the vDroop .. I personally have a hatred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea thats why i been looking at the xpcs kits. the cheapest i could find is £150 and theres room for upgrade.
> 
> h100i is just cheap and easy. thats why i been thinking about it.
> 
> and putting a rad outside the case isnt for me!
> 
> whats the raystorm kits like?
> 
> this one in particular? and anything else needed for it?


my rs 240 got me to 5.1.. 5.04 under IBT AVX test heat


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OH GD65 Css seen it work I had issues.. if you keep that board watch the vDroop .. I personally have a hatred
> 
> 
> my rs 240 got me to 5.1.. 5.04 under IBT AVX test heat


----------



## d1nky

and the res/pump fits in the 5.25 bay?

i wouldnt want a 5ghz 24/7 but for benches i would, however id stick the rad in a bucket of ice for benches lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> and the res/pump fits in the 5.25 bay?
> 
> i wouldnt want a 5ghz 24/7 but for benches i would, however id stick the rad in a bucket of ice for benches lol


why wouldnt you do 5ghz 24/7? If you had a custom loop you'd run it 24/7, why else buy it









yes to bays


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*


I think I already showed proof High VID cool chip lots of volts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> and the res/pump fits in the 5.25 bay?
> 
> i wouldnt want a 5ghz 24/7 but for benches i would, however id stick the rad in a bucket of ice for benches lol


Yes fits in 5.25 bay think I have pics

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1197220/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/


----------



## d1nky

post pics pretty please, i want to see what it looks like.

id have to change the LEDs to red or take them out if i could. get better fittings!

and id rather have a prime stable 4.8 with 3ghz on HT and CPUNB lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> post pics pretty please, i want to see what it looks like.
> 
> id have to change the LEDs to red or take them out if i could. get better fittings!
> 
> and id rather have a prime stable 4.8 with 3ghz on HT and CPUNB lol


yeah just click my link

not the prettiest setup but my lazyness prevents me from making it look better


----------



## d1nky

thanks, yea i think this may be my next purchase!

nice maxmemm scores.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks, yea i think this may be my next purchase!
> 
> nice maxmemm scores.


lol thanks keep in mind temps may be a bit higher depending on your chip and paste. I would recommend getting the next step up but I got mine on ebay for cheap


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> What would you prefer or do......If you had 6 fans on your 360 rad, would you keep them on or would devote a little space to having just 3 fans and squeeze in a ram cooler?
> 
> I cant decide....im in a dliemma
> 
> is it 3 fans only and have slightly worse temps at 5ghz? The most my cpu does is encoding a bit and gaming and having a nice ram cooler so i can keep em cool whilst overclocking the crap out of them
> 
> Or would you sod the ram cooler and just stick with 6 fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I nuts?


I'd keep the fans on the radiator, maybe even consider moving it out of the case.
The case that I have my MSI board in doesnt have much airflow , so I have a ram cooler mounted over the VRM's . TBH it's never had a problem with VRM temps that I have seen , but In the environment it lives in I thought it was good insurance Nothing on the ram and it seems fine.
The other rig has airflow out the wazooo so it's not necessary in that situation.
In general, the newer ram is low enough voltage they dont make an awful lot of heat and if they have good sinks on them - it doesn't take a lot of airflow to cool them.
I've been playing around with the ram in the ASUS rig , hitting almost 2700mhz with the kingston beasts - they do this at 1.65 volts to the dram and 1.45 volts cpu-nb. The airflow in my Stryker case is good enough that they never seem to get very warm. Those test have been done with only 2 dimms populated however - much better for cooling. I'll try 4 dimms whenever I get the time.
If you really feel the need to push the volts on the ram, spot cooling is a good option for temporary testing.

At any rate , good luck with what you decide to do.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> instead of having a ram cooler cant you mod your case to have a fan near the ram, works just as good.
> 
> then youll get 6 fans on the rad and be happy.
> 
> im looking at watercooling kits, im undecided tbh. but whatever it will be it will have push and pull.
> 
> but i want to keep the fan next to my ram so if i decided to go epeen on my ram then id be good.
> 
> dont have a clue where id fit a custom loop or raystorm lol


Nice rig !


----------



## d1nky

thanks, took me ages to do sleeving, window etc etc

to do it justice i got to custom loop it really, im just sat on the fence about spending more more money lol

want to add another card and better cooling. more pics in my sig


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd keep the fans on the radiator, maybe even consider moving it out of the case.
> The case that I have my MSI board in doesnt have much airflow , so I have a ram cooler mounted over the VRM's . TBH it's never had a problem with VRM temps that I have seen , but In the environment it lives in I thought it was good insurance Nothing on the ram and it seems fine.
> The other rig has airflow out the wazooo so it's not necessary in that situation.
> In general, the newer ram is low enough voltage they dont make an awful lot of heat and if they have good sinks on them - it doesn't take a lot of airflow to cool them.
> I've been playing around with the ram in the ASUS rig , hitting almost 2700mhz with the kingston beasts - they do this at 1.65 volts to the dram and 1.45 volts cpu-nb. The airflow in my Stryker case is good enough that they never seem to get very warm. Those test have been done with only 2 dimms populated however - much better for cooling. I'll try 4 dimms whenever I get the time.
> If you really feel the need to push the volts on the ram, spot cooling is a good option for temporary testing.
> 
> At any rate , good luck with what you decide to do.


thanks for this, i was going out me head







always shall i or oh i wont bother kinda thing lol

I'm not savvy with diy things, so external rad is a no no lol im not ashamed to say i dont do diy lol,

if out needs sorting the missus does it









im just coffee guy and pc technician when the kids mess her pc up with all the crap they install whilst installing other things









oh and the taxi driver!


----------



## d1nky

im a 23 year old kid that should get out more lol

whats that about the outside.... graphics is good but gameplay gave me an sexual disease lol


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks, took me ages to do sleeving, window etc etc
> 
> to do it justice i got to custom loop it really, im just sat on the fence about spending more more money lol
> 
> want to add another card and better cooling. more pics in my sig


Very nice, the time and effort you put into it really shows, I thought mine was averagely neat until seeing that









I have 2 dogs and its impossible to keep it dust free

I made a huge mistake with my PSU though, I bought a non-modular PSU, so I have the equivalent of Medusa's head to try and hide behind the board, it took me a week to get the back side on the case

Then a month later, the PSU popped and I had to undo and redo everything again lol, was not a happy chappy

Narrowed it down to a faulty set of cold cathode tubes in the end, I'd noticed them getting dimmer for a couple days, then POP


----------



## El-Fuego

I'm also debating if i should get H110 or h220 with my FX ?
I don't want to go full custom loop now.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I'm also debating if i should get H110 or h220 with my FX ?
> I don't want to go full custom loop now.


I was thinking h100i or the Noctua NH. I'm still hesitant on the whole water cooling thing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I was thinking h100i or the Noctua NH. I'm still hesitant on the whole water cooling thing.


Well it depends on what overclocks u want.

i have the H100i now for some time and i am little disappointed in it because i had some issues with it like the fans and the pump.

I do not bash on Corsair but it does not perform that much better than high end aircooling i noticed, i had the CM hyper 212EVO and to be honest it performed very good so even an more high end air cooler will perform better.

If you want max overclocks there is no substitute for custom water loop.

Hey also i saw u have 3 200mm megaflows in your system, are you satisfied with the performance u get from them?

I had one in the front of my case but i returned them because they did not perform any better than standard corsair fans witsh were standard mounted in my Obsidian 650D so i got the BitFenix Spectre Pro blue Led, 200mm and it performs way better than the CM fan.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Very nice, the time and effort you put into it really shows, I thought mine was averagely neat until seeing that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 dogs and its impossible to keep it dust free
> 
> I made a huge mistake with my PSU though, I bought a non-modular PSU, so I have the equivalent of Medusa's head to try and hide behind the board, it took me a week to get the back side on the case
> 
> Then a month later, the PSU popped and I had to undo and redo everything again lol, was not a happy chappy
> 
> Narrowed it down to a faulty set of cold cathode tubes in the end, I'd noticed them getting dimmer for a couple days, then POP


this is my first ever mod as well









hmm ill remember that about cold cathodes, ive just put a set in


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what overclocks u want.
> 
> i have the H100i now for some time and i am little disappointed in it because i had some issues with it like the fans and the pump.
> 
> I do not bash on Corsair but it does not perform that much better than high end aircooling i noticed, i had the CM hyper 212EVO and to be honest it performed very good so even an more high end air cooler will perform better.
> 
> If you want max overclocks there is no substitute for custom water loop.
> 
> Hey also i saw u have 3 200mm megaflows in your system, are you satisfied with the performance u get from them?
> 
> I had one in the front of my case but *i returned them because they did not perform any better than standard corsair fans* witsh were standard mounted in my Obsidian 650D so i got the BitFenix Spectre Pro blue Led, 200mm and it performs way better than the CM fan.


The mega flows are alot better than the standard case fans









i do agree about the bitfenix spectre fan but ya wrong on the standard case fan


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what overclocks u want.
> 
> i have the H100i now for some time and i am little disappointed in it because i had some issues with it like the fans and the pump.
> 
> I do not bash on Corsair but it does not perform that much better than high end aircooling i noticed, i had the CM hyper 212EVO and to be honest it performed very good so even an more high end air cooler will perform better.
> 
> If you want max overclocks there is no substitute for custom water loop.
> 
> Hey also i saw u have 3 200mm megaflows in your system, are you satisfied with the performance u get from them?
> 
> I had one in the front of my case but i returned them because they did not perform any better than standard corsair fans witsh were standard mounted in my Obsidian 650D so i got the BitFenix Spectre Pro blue Led, 200mm and it performs way better than the CM fan.


I'm really happy with them. I had to figure out which way intake/exhaust worked better for cooling my system. Front & side intake and top exhaust. My system is really quiet overall, that was the main objective. It only gets loud when the cpu temps rise as that automatically brings the other 3 140mm case fans up in rpms. The 3 200mm are at a fixed 100% and are really quiet.

Heres a pick of the layout and directions:


----------



## hurricane28

hm okay than my fan was broken because it did not perform any better than my standard fan.

I had the Corsair fan and the CM fan next to each other and i could not feel a lot more air from the CM fan compare to the corsair fan, that is different with the bitfenix fan because i could feel that it had much more air flow and static pressure than both fans.

Now my temps dropped a couple of degrees so i am happy with my fan


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I'm really happy with them. I had to figure out which way intake/exhaust worked better for cooling my system. Front & side intake and top exhaust. My system is really quiet overall, that was the main objective. It only gets loud when the cpu temps rise as that automatically brings the other 3 140mm case fans up in rpms. The 3 200mm are at a fixed 100% and are really quiet.
> 
> Heres a pick of the layout and directions:


Great system man, looks good









Yes the CM fan is a little bit more quiet than my bitfenix fan but it performs little less, i own CM Sickleflow fans too and i am very happy with them because they are very quiet and deliver lots of airflow and static pressure so you can mount them on a rad if you like.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great system man, looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the CM fan is a little bit more quiet than my bitfenix fan but it performs little less, i own CM Sickleflow fans too and i am very happy with them because they are very quiet and deliver lots of airflow and static pressure so you can mount them on a rad if you like.


I personally prefer the sp120's high performance fans though they are alot more expensive than the sickle flows


----------



## d1nky

these corsairs are rock solid!

ive had many fans, usually the ones with cases etc. xigmatek and zalman die and break easy.

and ya know when you hit them with your hand, well these will break your hand before you break them lol

and the rings are cool, plus easier for painting etc


----------



## hurricane28

now you both mentioned i heard some pretty good things about the sp120 fans indeed and the Corsair fans are way better build because they do not cost twice the amount of the CM fans for nothing i think.

The standard fans i am running now in push/pull are performing great but they are utterly loud when i ramp them up, they really sound like jet engines







But i lowered my OC to 4.6 so i can run them at half the speed now.

And i do know how it feels wen you hit a fan when its at its max speed, i hit it twice (due to my stupidity) when i wanted to mount my exhaust fan and i can tell you it does not tickle LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I personally prefer the sp120's high performance fans though they are alot more expensive than the sickle flows


been eyeing a set of these for a few weeks now.. they seem to be some of the strongest fans by spec i've seen.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> been eyeing a set of these for a few weeks now.. they seem to be some of the strongest fans by spec i've seen.


theres a reason theyre everywhere and why a lot of people have them!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> theres a reason theyre everywhere and why a lot of people have them!


Agreed,
I have 3 stock Corsair 120's that came with the case, 2 SP 120 performance PWM's for the H100i, 2 SP 120 quiets for the front of the HDD cages and 1 AF 140 quiet for the bottom intake. I like them all but they were spendy and worth it.


----------



## hurricane28

I am curious really, why would you change the stock fans of the h100i for sp120 performance fans?

I mean are they that more quiet and perform that well? On the corsair page i saw that they have 35DBA and the standard 2700rpm turbines are rated for 37DBA the sp120's are 3.1mm-H20 and the standard fans are 4mm-H20, so you do trade some performance for an more silent solution.

But these are factory specs and in the real world it works different so that's why i ask.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what overclocks u want.
> 
> i have the H100i now for some time and i am little disappointed in it because i had some issues with it like the fans and the pump.
> 
> I do not bash on Corsair but it does not perform that much better than high end aircooling i noticed, i had the CM hyper 212EVO and to be honest it performed very good so even an more high end air cooler will perform better.
> 
> If you want max overclocks there is no substitute for custom water loop.
> 
> Hey also i saw u have 3 200mm megaflows in your system, are you satisfied with the performance u get from them?
> 
> I had one in the front of my case but i returned them because they did not perform any better than standard corsair fans witsh were standard mounted in my Obsidian 650D so i got the BitFenix Spectre Pro blue Led, 200mm and it performs way better than the CM fan.


I'm currently helping my brother troubleshoot his H100i, he's just built a Haswell rig and the pump is only running at 800rpm and making a racket

Seems whenever the fans are plugged into the pump, the pump loses power, tried updating the firmware but still the same issue

Plugging the fans directly into the motherboard CH_FAN header gives the pump its 2000-2200 rpm again, but the fans are out of control @ 100%

EDIT - Now no matter what it won't spin up past 800rpm

Been doing some reading up and next thing to try which apparently worked for someone else, is to remove the USB > Board cable, and use a MiniUSB > USB cable to a USB2.0 port on the back of the board in its place

EDIT - USB cable didn't work

Looks like there are a load of these H100i's with pump / fan problems


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I'm currently helping my brother troubleshoot his H100i, he's just built a Haswell rig and the pump is only running at 800rpm and making a racket
> 
> Seems whenever the fans are plugged into the pump, the pump loses power, tried updating the firmware but still the same issue
> 
> Plugging the fans directly into the motherboard CH_FAN header gives the pump its 2000-2200 rpm again, but the fans are out of control @ 100%
> 
> Been doing some reading up and next thing to try which apparently worked for someone else, is to remove the USB > Board cable, and use a MiniUSB > USB cable to a USB2.0 port on the back of the board in its place
> 
> Looks like there are a load of these H100i's with pump / fan problems


Yep there certainly are,

updating firmware is useless and i contacted corsair of this problem and all they said was, we are working on a firmware update and it will not take long, well i am waiting for 3 months now and still no solution.

I had the same with the fans, no matter how i mount or connected the fans they made a terrible grinding noise even at low speed.
So i contacted Corsair and they said i need to give my adress and phone number etc. and i will get new fans and indeed within 1 week i had 2 new fans that worked properly.

But the problem is still there that you can't mount fans on the pump itself due to its lack of power draw, and to be honest the pump isn't that great eighter because on here i saw a video of some one who took apart the cooler and showed us how the pump performance was, well i can only say that i can pee harder than that pump does LOL

Okay enough of bashing of on corsair products but you get my point









the service is outstanding tho and within 1 week you will get replacement fans or what ever you have problems with, so for that i would give them a 8 out of 10.

And if you do have Fan problems they have special RMA for that so the only thing you need to do is give them a call and explain and they will send you replacement Fans immediately


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GD-65 is crap, GD-80 is debatable, and I only make that distinction because of one member in the club who does well with it. You certainly have to treat the MSI boards differently, that's for sure.
> 
> ASRock... We don't have enough ASRock owners here to really tell.
> 
> Same for Biostar.
> 
> Giga and ASUS are both good if you avoid the low end. For Giga, that means only get boards that end in *UD*3, 5, or 7. For ASUS, that means pretty much Sabertooth or Crosshair. ASUS's other 990FX boards have proven to have problems after 4.8 or so for "unknown" reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, will have a look at the Gigabyte boards.
> On a side note, my antec 920 seems to be doing a great job of cooling the chip. Would it be fine to run the chip at 4.5Ghz under the 920?
Click to expand...

Antec 920 = Corsair H80 = "expected" OC of 4.7-4.8Ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great system man, looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the CM fan is a little bit more quiet than my bitfenix fan but it performs little less, i own CM Sickleflow fans too and i am very happy with them because they are very quiet and deliver lots of airflow and static pressure so you can mount them on a rad if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer the sp120's high performance fans though they are alot more expensive than the sickle flows
Click to expand...

For a good reason, Sickleflows have almost no Static Pressure.

But... I refer these: http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/cooling-parts/fan-kit-h80-h100.html

The fans that come stock with the H80/H100.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep there certainly are,
> 
> updating firmware is useless and i contacted corsair of this problem and all they said was, we are working on a firmware update and it will not take long, well i am waiting for 3 months now and still no solution.
> 
> I had the same with the fans, no matter how i mount or connected the fans they made a terrible grinding noise even at low speed.
> So i contacted Corsair and they said i need to give my adress and phone number etc. and i will get new fans and indeed within 1 week i had 2 new fans that worked properly.
> 
> But the problem is still there that you can't mount fans on the pump itself due to its lack of power draw, and to be honest the pump isn't that great eighter because on here i saw a video of some one who took apart the cooler and showed us how the pump performance was, well i can only say that i can pee harder than that pump does LOL
> 
> Okay enough of bashing of on corsair products but you get my point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the service is outstanding tho and within 1 week you will get replacement fans or what ever you have problems with, so for that i would give them a 8 out of 10.
> 
> And if you do have Fan problems they have special RMA for that so the only thing you need to do is give them a call and explain and they will send you replacement Fans immediately


Thanks, I've forwarded him your reply, I think he's going to RMA the entire thing and give it one more shot with a replacement in the hope he gets a working one, if not, refund and look for something else

Is there any other closed loop coolers that perform anywhere near as well as the H100i ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Antec 920 = Corsair H80 = "expected" OC of 4.7-4.8Ghz.
> For a good reason, Sickleflows have almost no Static Pressure.
> 
> But... I refer these: http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/cooling-parts/fan-kit-h80-h100.html
> 
> The fans that come stock with the H80/H100.


my sickleflows seem to do pretty well.. then however I know there can be improvement but not worth the extra cost for me..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> these corsairs are rock solid!
> 
> ive had many fans, usually the ones with cases etc. xigmatek and zalman die and break easy.
> 
> and ya know when you hit them with your hand, well these will break your hand before you break them lol
> 
> and the rings are cool, plus easier for painting etc


Are the fans you're referring to the $34.99 fans at Canada Computers with the removable red ring around the circumference?
If those are the ones I'm thinking about, they seem.....like they are more than double what I paid for the two fans cooling my CPU, chipset and GPU


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Are the fans you're referring to the $34.99 fans at Canada Computers with the removable red ring around the circumference?
> If those are the ones I'm thinking about, they seem.....like they are more than double what I paid for the two fans cooling my CPU, chipset and GPU


There's a reason for that increase









http://www.corsair.com/en/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans/air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan.html


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Antec 920 = Corsair H80 = "expected" OC of 4.7-4.8Ghz.
> For a good reason, Sickleflows have almost no Static Pressure.
> 
> But... I refer these: http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/cooling-parts/fan-kit-h80-h100.html
> 
> The fans that come stock with the H80/H100.


No static pressure? i don't think you are revering to the same fans because they have static pressure of 2.94 with 69.69CFM and the corsair 3.1 mm/H20 and 62.74CFM.

And they only cost 8,49 euro's here so for 1 sp120 you have 2 sickle flow's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No static pressure? i don't think you are revering to the same fans because they have static pressure of 2.94 with 69.69CFM and the corsair 3.1 mm/H20 and 62.74CFM.
> 
> And they only cost 8,49 euro's here so for 1 sp120 you have 2 sickle flow's


dude i have a sickle flow as my gfx card cooler, they are not the same, trust me on this one


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Antec 920 = Corsair H80 = "expected" OC of 4.7-4.8Ghz.
> For a good reason, Sickleflows have almost no Static Pressure.
> 
> But... I refer these: http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/cooling-parts/fan-kit-h80-h100.html
> 
> The fans that come stock with the H80/H100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No static pressure? i don't think you are revering to the same fans because they have static pressure of 2.94 with 69.69CFM and the corsair 3.1 mm/H20 and 62.74CFM.
> 
> And they only cost 8,49 euro's here so for 1 sp120 you have 2 sickle flow's
Click to expand...

Actually try SickleFlows on a rad, I dare you.


----------



## hurricane28

actually i had them on my rad that is why i know they perform pretty good









But still, the best ones for H100I are the standard fans that included with it, they have 4mm/H20 and i never seen fans with that kinda static pressure.


----------



## El-Fuego

Just got 8350 from micro center and a WD black 1tb
Fx for 179.99 and the WD for 89


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> actually i had them on my rad that is why i know they perform pretty good


Quoted for "You did not just say that" award


----------



## hurricane28

haha why?

i am not joking they perform pretty good, 2.94mm/H20 and 69.69CFM is not bad for a fan that costs half of what the sp120 costs and 3.1 or 2.94, honestly you will not even noticed it.
But the corsair ones must have much better build quality due to its price.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Just got 8350 from micro center and a WD black 1tb
> Fx for 179.99 and the WD for 89


Congrats! Welcome to the club!







What are you going to be cooling it with?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha why?
> 
> i am not joking they perform pretty good, 2.94mm/H20 and 69.69CFM is not bad for a fan that costs half of what the sp120 costs and 3.1 or 2.94, honestly you will not even noticed it.
> But the corsair ones must have much better build quality due to its price.


dude watever they say it has it doesnt have lol

How can i put this niicely, here goes, i happen to know a bit about airflow and cooling.

i have the Haf X

4 x200mm megaflow fans front side and 2 up top
5 sp120 high performance fans on rad and 1 xspc fan they didnt have 6 sp120's thats why 1 odd








1 x1400 exhaust fan

and 1 sickleflow fan blowing on gfx gards with the same stats as u.

They do NOT perform as a rad fan

Can you try and understand what i and kyadck are saying please


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dude watever they say it has it doesnt have lol
> 
> How can i put this niicely, here goes, i happen to know a bit about airflow and cooling.
> 
> i have the Haf X
> 
> 4 x200mm megaflow fans front side and 2 up top
> 5 sp120 high performance fans on rad and 1 xspc fan they didnt have 6 sp120's thats why 1 odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x1400 exhaust fan
> 
> and 1 sickleflow fan blowing on gfx gards with the same stats as u.
> 
> They do NOT perform as a rad fan
> 
> Can you try and understand what i and kyadck are saying please


they work but not the greatest. You need push pull on them to really do any good


----------



## hurricane28

Yes i do understand what you are trying to say and if you are saying that the corsair fans are better build i would say yes to that,

but performance wise they are pretty much identical, they really are maybe it sounds that i am bashing on your stuff but i am not, i am only saying that i have seen several reviews that will claim the same thing, i am not starting a war or any fight here but i tried them and several other people too and they perform pretty good.

here are few people that actually tried them:






IF we are talking about build quality than the CM sickle flows are not very good, but we are talking about performance here.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> they work but not the greatest. You need push pull on them to really do any good


i still wouldnt use them, if you had 1 of each and actually had them on in front of your own face you would know what i mean
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i do understand what you are trying to say and if you are saying that the corsair fans are better build i would say yes to that,
> 
> but performance wise they are pretty much identical, they really are maybe it sounds that i am bashing on your stuff but i am not, i am only saying that i have seen several reviews that will claim the same thing, i am not starting a war or any fight here but i tried them and several other people too and they perform pretty good.
> 
> here are few people that actually tried them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF we are talking about build quality than the CM sickle flows are not very good, but we are talking about performance here.


No fella, i say again performance wise they are not identical

why is everything hard work with you. Every bloody time and i swear you just do it on purpose

The trash you type is nonsense


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll write it up as a miscommunication.
> 
> A good batch is not what can OC best, it's what can OC within better parameters on average. If we were to say "OC best" then whoever got that 8.3ish with all 8 cores (LN2, obviously) would have the best batch ever. Obviously one chip can never define a batch.
> 
> As for center of the wafer... guy's nuts. Intel includes wafer location in their batch ID, AMD does not. The chip has a Batch number, Serial number, and 2D barcode of that Serial number. That's it. I wouldn't be checking the barcode on a bag of lettuce to see where it was grown in the field.


Of course there is absolutely no way to know for AMD chips what part of wafer they came from. Theoretically a chip from the center of a wafer should have better characteristics than a chip near edge of wafer.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Congrats! Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to be cooling it with?


thanks, I was looking for H220 today, but they are out of stock so, I think i'll wait till i find one, for now i'll just leave them stock and use the included heatsink/fan,
is it true that H220 is better than H110 ? or that's just fanboys talk ?
I like the flexibility of the H220 but it cost more and i cant find it anywhere!
and i like the H110, because it's bigger, cheaper and from what i've seen in the reviews it cools a bit better.


----------



## hurricane28

Well that is pretty strange because all people who tested those fans claim the same thing and you are saying it isn't performing









I mean i tested them myself on my rad and they perform pretty good to be honest.

Don't get me wrong tho, but if you think i am wrong than proof me wrong and provide some information i can work with, and if you do know more about fans and airflow maybe you can provide some more information on it so we can learn from it instead of saying it is nonsense because i can't do nothing with that kind of answer.

The specs of these fans are almost identical so i do not see why the corsair ones should perform that much better, on a test i provided here shows that the difference is not even 1degree Celsius.

So explain if you will


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'll write it up as a miscommunication.
> 
> A good batch is not what can OC best, it's what can OC within better parameters on average. If we were to say "OC best" then whoever got that 8.3ish with all 8 cores (LN2, obviously) would have the best batch ever. Obviously one chip can never define a batch.
> 
> As for center of the wafer... guy's nuts. Intel includes wafer location in their batch ID, AMD does not. The chip has a Batch number, Serial number, and 2D barcode of that Serial number. That's it. I wouldn't be checking the barcode on a bag of lettuce to see where it was grown in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is absolutely no way to know for AMD chips what part of wafer they came from. Theoretically a chip from the center of a wafer should have better characteristics than a chip near edge of wafer.
Click to expand...

Hey Os,

thats interesting I had not heard that before. As I understand it the critical part of OC'ing ability and the 'leakiness or not of the silicon is in the immersion lithography process and gate length consistency. What makes the center of the wafer have better characteristics in that respect?
(now we are getting into the geeky stuff) hehe


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that is pretty strange because all people who tested those fans claim the same thing and you are saying it isn't performing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean i tested them myself on my rad and they perform pretty good to be honest.
> 
> Don't get me wrong tho, but if you think i am wrong than proof me wrong and provide some information i can work with, and if you do know more about fans and airflow maybe you can provide some more information on it so we can learn from it instead of saying it is nonsense because i can't do nothing with that kind of answer.
> 
> The specs of these fans are almost identical so i do not see why the corsair ones should perform that much better, on a test i provided here shows that the difference is not even 1degree Celsius.
> 
> So explain if you will


Anything we explain you'll just pull up amateurs on youtube as excuses for.

As Gurty said, hold one of each in front of your face, you'll understand then.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> actually i had them on my rad that is why i know they perform pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, the best ones for H100I are the standard fans that included with it, they have 4mm/H20 and i never seen fans with that kinda static pressure.


They do have 4mm/h20 but at full speed they sound like a train commin' down the track. replaced them with the SP 120 performance PWM and they are a little quieter but mostly for the looks. Fans are preference to me. Everyone has a favorite, if you find ones that work for you then go with them. I spent the extra $ because they look good with my color scheme and Corsair quality is great. For somebody else $ may be a driving issue and that's ok or they might not like the looks. All in all you should go with fans that will last and perform, beyond that it's about what you like.


----------



## Durquavian

OH MAN. You guys make it too hard to fight off. With my Air-conditioned case, I cant hear my fans. All of em at 100% 24/7. I Wonder if I should put them on a separate circuit. I know they don't draw much, but amps/volts precious.


----------



## patriotaki

Hello fx8xxx owners







I just finished my build with the awesome 8 core 8350

You can find more info for my build HERE


----------



## Majorhi

Received the Prolimatech PRO-PK1 I ordered a few days ago. I cleaned everything and applied it put it all together and just wait a dang minute. Those temps don't look right. Took it all back apart again and reapplied it. A lil better than the Cooler Master stuff I applied yesterday. From 34cpu/33 Mobo to 32cpu/31 mobo.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Hello fx8xxx owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my build with the awesome 8 core 8350
> 
> You can find more info for my build HERE


Welcome dude

I must say ya got a nice clean pc there







so fresh


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome dude
> 
> I must say ya got a nice clean pc there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so fresh


Yes indeed. As you can see in the thread I got a little help from a friend for the cable management









The case is just awesome !


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Yes indeed. As you can see in the thread I got a little help from a friend for the cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case is just awesome !


Aye they are good cases, i was going to get one but i changed my mind last minute and went with the haf x


----------



## El-Fuego

off topic, the BB code for the club is wrong
it should be :

Code:



Code:


:devil-smi [B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club]| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |[/URL] [/B] :devil-smi


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> off topic, the BB code for the club is wrong
> it should be :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :devil-smi [B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club]| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |[/URL] [/B] :devil-smi


Great lol i never even noticed

rep+










Kyad u nub


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> off topic, the BB code for the club is wrong
> it should be :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :devil-smi [B] [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club]| OFFICIAL AMD FX-83xx Vishera Owners Club |[/URL] [/B] :devil-smi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great lol i never even noticed
> 
> rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyad u nub
Click to expand...

I never did the original conversion. 

Was a hack job from RTF. I blame the old owner.









Fixed.


----------



## El-Fuego

proud to be member here








but no one answered my question about the H220 vs H110 ^upthere somewhere


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> OH MAN. You guys make it too hard to fight off. With my Air-conditioned case, I cant hear my fans. All of em at 100% 24/7. I Wonder if I should put them on a separate circuit. I know they don't draw much, but amps/volts precious.


That's funny Man,







I think you might need dual power supplies.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Os,
> 
> thats interesting I had not heard that before. As I understand it the critical part of OC'ing ability and the 'leakiness or not of the silicon is in the immersion lithography process and gate length consistency. What makes the center of the wafer have better characteristics in that respect?
> (now we are getting into the geeky stuff) hehe


Honestly I don't know the engineering reason. It has been said though by people I presume do have engineering knowledge. Perhaps I made an incorrect presumption. Kyad is better versed about this issue than me. So I would defer to him.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Hello fx8xxx owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my build with the awesome 8 core 8350
> 
> You can find more info for my build HERE


Welcome friend. How are you guys surviving the banking crisis there?


----------



## Durquavian

My god, the sheer number of threads for Intel delidding. Never did understand how someone can talk about how great a company is and how much better then have to dismantle the product to achieve the results they claim godly.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My god, the sheer number of threads for Intel delidding. Never did understand how someone can talk about how great a company is and how much better then have to dismantle the product to achieve the results they claim godly.


I resemble that remark -LOL


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My god, the sheer number of threads for Intel delidding. Never did understand how someone can talk about how great a company is and how much better then have to dismantle the product to achieve the results they claim godly.


lol It took a while Durq, but I think we found some common ground


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol It took a while Durq, but I think we found some common ground


Saw you battling in another thread about the CPU bottlenecking and 580/680 stuff.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Saw you battling in another thread about the CPU bottlenecking and 580/680 stuff.


How'd I do?


----------



## Durquavian

your point was just. Unfortunately those guys have no clue of facts and blindly worship Intel for some reason. I don't mind someone having an opinion, but the moment they trash talk the opposition all validity is gone. We know the facts. I never saw you claim AMD FX was the best, just that it performed well and fit in the OP's criteria. But since you weren't telling OP to get Intel you were wrong. Sad state isn't it?

Check out my other thread for fun. http://www.overclock.net/t/1396758/hwbot-prime

I have been having a ball in some of these posts. These guys make it too easy.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Os,
> 
> thats interesting I had not heard that before. As I understand it the critical part of OC'ing ability and the 'leakiness or not of the silicon is in the immersion lithography process and gate length consistency. What makes the center of the wafer have better characteristics in that respect?
> (now we are getting into the geeky stuff) hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know the engineering reason. It has been said though by people I presume do have engineering knowledge. Perhaps I made an incorrect presumption. Kyad is better versed about this issue than me. So I would defer to him.
Click to expand...

Oh ok,
I just thought it was an interesting point I had never heard about before. Now you have me curious


----------



## Vencenzo

Hey Red.. when you getting these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231688?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Hey Red.. when you getting these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231688?


holy crap that price

second though HOLY CRAP that speed.. good luck with the IMC though


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> holy crap that price
> 
> second though HOLY CRAP that speed.. good luck with the IMC though


We'd wind up having a competition trying to run them @ rated lulz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> We'd wind up having a competition trying to run them @ rated lulz


that sparked an idea.. why is it when there are tests that they keep using 1600 ram for reviews? Just seems like an intentional bottleneck


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Hey Red.. when you getting these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231688?


ummm. I have those ordered for the 32nd of nevember. hehe good god! 4K

I am in love with my Dominator Platinum's


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> holy crap that price
> 
> second though HOLY CRAP that speed.. good luck with the IMC though


/ http://hwbot.org/submission/2328544_cherv_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1948.1_mhz/

NOT A PROBLEM FOR THE VISH


----------



## Red1776

hi guys,
thought you might to have a look at a rare 990FX board I reviewed a while back
The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX






All them thar PCIe slots are tempting aren't they? LOL


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the thing is im not sure if i can be arsed with the whole draining...etc etc
> 
> and if i had a leak id cry.... wake up and put my pillow out to dry because i cried myself to sleep!


nah that is why you change orings every few years and make sure to leak test first then you will have no issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I'm also debating if i should get H110 or h220 with my FX ?
> I don't want to go full custom loop now.


h220 the reason is then you can go full custom when you want to with little effort. only down side is your limited by the size of tubing you can use but by no means is the size bad. + it comes pre filled and with a 3 year no maint. guarantee
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Thanks, I've forwarded him your reply, I think he's going to RMA the entire thing and give it one more shot with a replacement in the hope he gets a working one, if not, refund and look for something else
> 
> Is there any other closed loop coolers that perform anywhere near as well as the H100i ?


h220
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Are the fans you're referring to the $34.99 fans at Canada Computers with the removable red ring around the circumference?
> If those are the ones I'm thinking about, they seem.....like they are more than double what I paid for the two fans cooling my CPU, chipset and GPU


someone should really try these out they are awesome bang for the buck. prolly not as good as the corsair but really cant beat them for price imo
http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Just got 8350 from micro center and a WD black 1tb
> Fx for 179.99 and the WD for 89


WELCOME !~ let us know if oyu need any help!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> thanks, I was looking for H220 today, but they are out of stock so, I think i'll wait till i find one, for now i'll just leave them stock and use the included heatsink/fan,
> is it true that H220 is better than H110 ? or that's just fanboys talk ?
> I like the flexibility of the H220 but it cost more and i cant find it anywhere!
> and i like the H110, because it's bigger, cheaper and from what i've seen in the reviews it cools a bit better.


yea they sell quick microcenter sometimes has them in store. ill see if i find any in stock and ill post here !~
h220> corsair for many reasons a few are 100% custom pump not from the aio manufature that are 90% of all aio rebrands
you can add more components when you want to vs having ot mad the h100 if you want to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that is pretty strange because all people who tested those fans claim the same thing and you are saying it isn't performing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean i tested them myself on my rad and they perform pretty good to be honest.
> 
> Don't get me wrong tho, but if you think i am wrong than proof me wrong and provide some information i can work with, and if you do know more about fans and airflow maybe you can provide some more information on it so we can learn from it instead of saying it is nonsense because i can't do nothing with that kind of answer.
> 
> The specs of these fans are almost identical so i do not see why the corsair ones should perform that much better, on a test i provided here shows that the difference is not even 1degree Celsius.
> 
> So explain if you will


read this
short version fan specs mean NOTHING
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Hello fx8xxx owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my build with the awesome 8 core 8350
> 
> You can find more info for my build HERE


CONGRATS welcome will sub in a min
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> proud to be member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no one answered my question about the H220 vs H110 ^upthere somewhere


H220 !~ see above ( just got home sorry worked a 16 hour shift.... )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Hey Red.. when you getting these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231688?


i think the better question is when you buying them for me?
i cant wait till ddr4 hits. gonna be sick slowest ddr4 will probably not be a bottle neck for quiet a while
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi guys,
> thought you might to have a look at a rare 990FX board I reviewed a while back
> The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All them thar PCIe slots are tempting aren't they? LOL


looks good found one for 370 how does it perform ?


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the thing is im not sure if i can be arsed with the whole draining...etc etc
> 
> and if i had a leak id cry.... wake up and put my pillow out to dry because i cried myself to sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> nah that is why you change orings every few years and make sure to leak test first then you will have no issues
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I'm also debating if i should get H110 or h220 with my FX ?
> I don't want to go full custom loop now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> h220 the reason is then you can go full custom when you want to with little effort. only down side is your limited by the size of tubing you can use but by no means is the size bad. + it comes pre filled and with a 3 year no maint. guarantee
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Thanks, I've forwarded him your reply, I think he's going to RMA the entire thing and give it one more shot with a replacement in the hope he gets a working one, if not, refund and look for something else
> 
> Is there any other closed loop coolers that perform anywhere near as well as the H100i ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> h220
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Are the fans you're referring to the $34.99 fans at Canada Computers with the removable red ring around the circumference?
> If those are the ones I'm thinking about, they seem.....like they are more than double what I paid for the two fans cooling my CPU, chipset and GPU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> someone should really try these out they are awesome bang for the buck. prolly not as good as the corsair but really cant beat them for price imo
> http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Just got 8350 from micro center and a WD black 1tb
> Fx for 179.99 and the WD for 89
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELCOME !~ let us know if oyu need any help!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> thanks, I was looking for H220 today, but they are out of stock so, I think i'll wait till i find one, for now i'll just leave them stock and use the included heatsink/fan,
> is it true that H220 is better than H110 ? or that's just fanboys talk ?
> I like the flexibility of the H220 but it cost more and i cant find it anywhere!
> and i like the H110, because it's bigger, cheaper and from what i've seen in the reviews it cools a bit better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea they sell quick microcenter sometimes has them in store. ill see if i find any in stock and ill post here !~
> h220> corsair for many reasons a few are 100% custom pump not from the aio manufature that are 90% of all aio rebrands
> you can add more components when you want to vs having ot mad the h100 if you want to
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that is pretty strange because all people who tested those fans claim the same thing and you are saying it isn't performing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean i tested them myself on my rad and they perform pretty good to be honest.
> 
> Don't get me wrong tho, but if you think i am wrong than proof me wrong and provide some information i can work with, and if you do know more about fans and airflow maybe you can provide some more information on it so we can learn from it instead of saying it is nonsense because i can't do nothing with that kind of answer.
> 
> The specs of these fans are almost identical so i do not see why the corsair ones should perform that much better, on a test i provided here shows that the difference is not even 1degree Celsius.
> 
> So explain if you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read this
> short version fan specs mean NOTHING
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Hello fx8xxx owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my build with the awesome 8 core 8350
> 
> You can find more info for my build HERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CONGRATS welcome will sub in a min
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> proud to be member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no one answered my question about the H220 vs H110 ^upthere somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> H220 !~ see above ( just got home sorry worked a 16 hour shift.... )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Hey Red.. when you getting these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231688?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think the better question is when you buying them for me?
> i cant wait till ddr4 hits. gonna be sick slowest ddr4 will probably not be a bottle neck for quiet a while
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thought you might to have a look at a rare 990FX board I reviewed a while back
The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









All them thar PCIe slots are tempting aren't they? LOL
looks good found one for 370 how does it perform ?

Pretty well, beefy VRM. I loaded it up with tri-fire for the review and it held it down.
....$370??? someone is insane. It's a $179 board


----------



## Mega Man

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=Cw9eQEB2wUbecBYGEigKz14CQB9_e0MQC397UrDGnusKISAgJEAEg3s3PHlD2j9XN-f____8BYMmGgIDMo8AXyAEHqgQjT9Ct7nowvD4RNac5o7jcsK5-WLFevf7r4mx_4w57fqBQzIfABQWgBiaAB9f1lQngEqas0N33ouC2Dg&sig=AOD64_1yVPWUfOFrIQDDV9viBKPSTQnY_w&ctype=5&ved=0CCsQgwgwAA&adurl=http://www.serverpartswarehouse.com/Sapphire-PURE-Black-990FX-Motherboard-P1850103.aspx&rct=j&q=Sapphire%20Pure%20Black%20990FX


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=Cw9eQEB2wUbecBYGEigKz14CQB9_e0MQC397UrDGnusKISAgJEAEg3s3PHlD2j9XN-f____8BYMmGgIDMo8AXyAEHqgQjT9Ct7nowvD4RNac5o7jcsK5-WLFevf7r4mx_4w57fqBQzIfABQWgBiaAB9f1lQngEqas0N33ouC2Dg&sig=AOD64_1yVPWUfOFrIQDDV9viBKPSTQnY_w&ctype=5&ved=0CCsQgwgwAA&adurl=http://www.serverpartswarehouse.com/Sapphire-PURE-Black-990FX-Motherboard-P1850103.aspx&rct=j&q=Sapphire%20Pure%20Black%20990FX


It's a good board, but ummm...thats nuts. Mine is in impeccable shape original packaging, bundle etc as well. i have no idea how he/she arrived at that price


----------



## Mega Man

you selling?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you selling?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you selling?


That was not my intent for showing it, or in this thread. so I will take it out of the thread...PM sent


----------



## d1nky

any good? small FFTs stable for fine tuning the crap out of it......

and my ram was left alone, this was all cpu done.


----------



## Red1776

here is my jumping off point. got some serious tuning to do


----------



## d1nky

i havent touched ram speeds or timings.

ive gone back to finding a higher stable oc, so now my cpunb is back down to 2.3ghz

whats the best way to improve memory copy/read/write?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i havent touched ram speeds or timings.
> 
> ive gone back to finding a higher stable oc, so now my cpunb is back down to 2.3ghz
> 
> whats the best way to improve memory copy/read/write?


Hi D1nky,
Thats a loaded question. jacking up the NB, HT isn't it. If you are not getting any results try running 100-120MHz underclocked and tighten the timings. Run Maxx again and lets see the results. I am getting some nomn linear results myself, but if your patient I finally got a brief break in my schedule post Richland reviews and am doing the same thing in tuning things so if you want I will be happy to share my trial and errors.









BTW by non linear I mean things like @ 5.0GHz my W-prime score went from 7.05 to 6.75 (same ram speed/timings) just 'FSB' vs multi


----------



## d1nky

im at work, currently on my tea break.

i was just messing with my cpunb and ht when i found my stable 24/7 clock (which i got bored with and now trying MOAR lol)

i noticed when i put my cpunb and HT up my maxmems improved dramatically. but getting a high cpunb and ht is tricky. thanks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im at work, currently on my tea break.
> 
> i was just messing with my cpunb and ht when i found my stable 24/7 clock (which i got bored with and now trying MOAR lol)
> 
> i noticed when i put my cpunb and HT up my maxmems improved dramatically. but getting a high cpunb and ht is tricky. thanks


Yeah thats one of the oddities I am having over here, getting better results, but not linked to high cp/nb HT ? more to FSB over 250
going to try some different things.

...what kind off tea? I am having Lyons original imported straight from Aire lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi D1nky,
> Thats a loaded question. jacking up the NB, HT isn't it. If you are not getting any results try running 100-120MHz underclocked and tighten the timings. Run Maxx again and lets see the results. I am getting some nomn linear results myself, but if your patient I finally got a brief break in my schedule post Richland reviews and am doing the same thing in tuning things so if you want I will be happy to share my trial and errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW by non linear I mean things like @ 5.0GHz my W-prime score went from 7.05 to 6.75 (same ram speed/timings) just 'FSB' vs multi


Maxxmem is pretty crappy in my opinion, always flaking out on me.


----------



## d1nky

tea break = coffee break for me lol just called tea break over here, and I cant stand drinking tea!

actually come to think about it, I had 51ns latency when I had cpu clock at 4.5ghz

I like having a high cpunb and HT as everything seems so rapidly fast. has a real snap to things.

id rather have a 4.6cpu with 2.5+ cpunb and ht.

(from my understanding cpunb is for overall performance, breaks data down for cores and IMC.. and HT link is the communication between north bridge (ram/gpu),

I know the HT link will never get bottlenecked and little point ocing it too much, but when I have a higher cpunb it goes better with an equal HT.

ive just got to get it all perfectly stable and the ram as epeen as they can!

(btw that cpu overclock for 4950mhz wasn't rock solid)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi D1nky,
> Thats a loaded question. jacking up the NB, HT isn't it. If you are not getting any results try running 100-120MHz underclocked and tighten the timings. Run Maxx again and lets see the results. I am getting some nomn linear results myself, but if your patient I finally got a brief break in my schedule post Richland reviews and am doing the same thing in tuning things so if you want I will be happy to share my trial and errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW by non linear I mean things like @ 5.0GHz my W-prime score went from 7.05 to 6.75 (same ram speed/timings) just 'FSB' vs multi
> 
> 
> 
> Maxxmem is pretty crappy in my opinion, always flaking out on me.
Click to expand...

I have been using Wprime as well , its very precise but only gives one dimension..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tea break = coffee break for me lol just called tea break over here, and I cant stand drinking tea!


are you the Tea Boi?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you the Tea Boi?


im the labourer so basically yea haha!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tea break = coffee break for me lol just called tea break over here, and I cant stand drinking tea!
> 
> actually come to think about it, I had 51ns latency when I had cpu clock at 4.5ghz
> 
> I like having a high cpunb and HT as everything seems so rapidly fast. has a real snap to things.
> 
> id rather have a 4.6cpu with 2.5+ cpunb and ht.
> 
> (from my understanding cpunb is for overall performance, breaks data down for cores and IMC.. and HT link is the communication between north bridge (ram/gpu),
> 
> I know the HT link will never get bottlenecked and little point ocing it too much, but when I have a higher cpunb it goes better with an equal HT.
> 
> ive just got to get it all perfectly stable and the ram as epeen as they can!
> 
> (btw that cpu overclock for 4950mhz wasn't rock solid)


Yes i noticed too that when i have higher CPUNB and HT link things are more snappy than when i have 5ghz with lower HT and CPUNB.

I have to back off my OC to 4.6 with 2570 CPUNB and 2827 with 2400 RAM timings 11-11-11-33 and i did not notice any frame drops in games and it seems to be faster than when i have it to 5ghz, also it stays A LOT cooler now









Hey i saw you are basically have the same RAM as i do, so can you do the same settings like me? 2400 11-11-11-33 with 1.65 volts?

That are the standard 2400mhz RAM settings.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxxmem is pretty crappy in my opinion, always flaking out on me.


I just tried to download MaxxMem and NOD32 disconnected me from the site, checking quarantine shows this


----------



## d1nky

i havent really touched my ram, havent had the time, im more focused on my 24/7 cpu clocks.

however i got this ram to boot at 2700mhzs, timings were like 13-13-13-40

was fine even done a maxmem test till it crashed lol

soon as i get my 24/7 clock prime solid for a million years, ill focus on timings and speeds.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i noticed too that when i have higher CPUNB and HT link things are more snappy than when i have 5ghz with lower HT and CPUNB.
> 
> I have to back off my OC to 4.6 with 2570 CPUNB and 2827 with 2400 RAM timings 11-11-11-33 and *i did not notice any frame drops in games and it seems to be faster than when i have it to 5ghz*, also it stays A LOT cooler now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i saw you are basically have the same RAM as i do, so can you do the same settings like me? 2400 11-11-11-33 with 1.65 volts?
> 
> That are the standard 2400mhz RAM settings.


Seriously? U can't tell the difference between 4.6 and 5ghz?

I tell you now you had a bad 5ghz overclock if you didnt notice a difference,

as for the frame rates it really depends on the game if you would see any increase or not. more gpu type games the focus is obviously gpu but you get games that require more cpu power too and i tell you now you can tell the difference


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I just tried to download MaxxMem and NOD32 disconnected me from the site, checking quarantine shows this


Nod32 is drastic









i have only microsoft essentials and it isnt turned on most of the time....

Ya need to stay off the dodgy sites, ive never got a virus either lol


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nod32 is drastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have only microsoft essentials and it isnt turned on most of the time....
> 
> Ya need to stay off the dodgy sites, ive never got a virus either lol


lol, that was the main site for Maxxmem download afaik


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> lol, that was the main site for Maxxmem download afaik


Aye i know it is, its why i said nod32 is drastic









Had a free trial few months ago and i swear it hindered me lol so i uninstalled it

Its good if ya need that added protection if u visit alot of dodgy sites (porn etc) cause ya never know lol

I have never got a virus(except man flu, you know its a killer) but alot of pcs that come my way have got hundreds on









i think the record stand at 380 viruses, was a few years ago now lol

says it all doesnt it


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye i know it is, its why i said nod32 is drastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a free trial few months ago and i swear it hindered me lol so i uninstalled it
> 
> Its good if ya need that added protection if u visit alot of dodgy sites (porn etc) cause ya never know lol
> 
> I have never got a virus(except man flu, you know its a killer) but alot of pcs that come my way have got hundreds on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the record stand at 380 viruses, was a few years ago now lol
> 
> says it all doesnt it


I stopped with all the cough cough - dodgy sites quite a few years ago lol But now and then genuine sites get hijacked, and for me its just peace of mind knowing something is there to catch anything I miss

I've never had a virus for years and years either, but occasionally like today, a site tries to captcha me and NOD32 saves the day

I don't see what would be on the maxxmem site to give a trojan false positive in NOD32 unless there actually is a script trying to download something nasty, the site is a bit dodgy as it is, I used a proxy to access it earlier and 90% of the downloads are not working, only the maxxmem one worked

Either way, I'd prefer a FP than a virus


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> lol, that was the main site for Maxxmem download afaik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye i know it is, its why i said nod32 is drastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a free trial few months ago and i swear it hindered me lol so i uninstalled it
> 
> Its good if ya need that added protection if u visit alot of dodgy sites (porn etc) cause ya never know lol
> 
> I have never got a virus(except man flu, you know its a killer) but alot of pcs that come my way have got hundreds on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the record stand at 380 viruses, was a few years ago now lol
> 
> says it all doesnt it
Click to expand...

My mother in law called me one day to have a look at her machine (no protection installed at all) I installed AVG and it came up with 1138. seems my brother in law likes them thar porn sites...yikes

D1nky,
try using Wprime v2.09 as well, it's another good tool for measuring how your memory tweaks are coming along.
It can be had here: WPrime v 2.09

Here is a good article on Hyper-Transport if your interested








From: HardwareSecrets.com
Everything You Need to Know About the HyperTransport Bus



Here is another tool you can use while tweaking your memory as you go. it performs very quick Read/Write/Copy/Latency readings


You can get a free trial version here:
AIDA64 Extreme

Not so bad for running memory underclocked 133MHz at current timings and 300MHz under on the CPU










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










here is a general target area ( DL v 2.09 though)


----------



## d1nky

im at work so saved that link to my favourites, cheers red.

ive never had 5ghz stable on this chip, cooling isn't adequate that's why im aiming at 4.6 or 4.7 and trying to get a decent cpunb/HT so that when I get a waterloop I can click 5ghz and be happy (only if it were that easy lol)

can one of you guys post a wprime score, so I know where im aiming. thanks

im going to dedicate this weekend to ram and sleep and beer!









update

ran wprime 32m

on this prime stable overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/2824513

I got 7.957 seconds

uploaded http://www.wprime.net/Scores/17644/View


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> D1nky,
> try using Wprime v2.09 as well, it's another good tool for measuring how your memory tweaks are coming along.
> It can be had here: WPrime v 2.09


----------



## d1nky

i think that's ok and i haven't even touched the ram and its a mild overclock to say the least.

i reckon if i give it some going i could get loads higher


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im at work so saved that link to my favourites, cheers red.
> 
> ive never had 5ghz stable on this chip, cooling isn't adequate that's why im aiming at 4.6 or 4.7 and trying to get a decent cpunb/HT so that when I get a waterloop I can click 5ghz and be happy (only if it were that easy lol)
> 
> can one of you guys post a wprime score, so I know where im aiming. thanks
> 
> im going to dedicate this weekend to ram and sleep and beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update
> 
> ran wprime 32m
> 
> on this prime stable overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/2824513
> 
> I got 7.957 seconds
> 
> uploaded http://www.wprime.net/Scores/17644/View


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> D1nky,
> try using Wprime v2.09 as well, it's another good tool for measuring how your memory tweaks are coming along.
> It can be had here: WPrime v 2.09
Click to expand...

Hi Dave








D1nky,
Quote:


> im going to dedicate this weekend to ram and sleep and beer!


Good! you have your priorities straight
















See my previous post, I added s Wprime time and another good tool (AIDA64) with DL link
Let me know how it's going for ya


----------



## d1nky

just logged into my bench partition and got 7.5s on same clocks


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this is my first ever mod as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm ill remember that about cold cathodes, ive just put a set in


My cold cathodes were donated to me from my brother who had used them for ages, so probably just the end of their life

This is my dusty machine in all its PSU cable glory

After water cooling and SSD, Modular PSU is on the list


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> just logged into my bench partition and got 7.5s on same clocks


Have a couple Newcastle's and you'll be in the sixes hehe
Quote:


> This is my dusty machine in all its PSU cable glory
> 
> After water cooling and SSD, Modular PSU is on the list


Ya know Dave, you can go quadfire on that board with one of these;



I'm just sayin hehehe


----------



## Majorhi

Out of curiosity, as I've hit a thermal wall and don't have an adequate cooling solution yet, would changing my OC from 200 x22.5 to 225 x 20 lower my temps? Thanks


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have a couple Newcastle's and you'll be in the sixes hehe
> Ya know Dave, you can go quadfire on that board with one of these;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin hehehe


haha nice !

I've decided to stay single GPU setup from now on, my experience with CFX over the years has taken it's toll on my sanity, before my 7870 I had 2 x 6850s one of which I removed from the machine altogether, there was like 10% of games where CFX worked and then only benchmarks after that, the rest ran better with 1 card

I've done CFX since 5770s and finally with 7xxx series I've decided never to go there again


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have a couple Newcastle's and you'll be in the sixes hehe
> Ya know Dave, you can go quadfire on that board with one of these;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just sayin hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice !
> 
> I've decided to stay single GPU setup from now on, my experience with CFX over the years has taken it's toll on my sanity, before my 7870 I had 2 x 6850s one of which I removed from the machine altogether, there was like 10% of games where CFX worked and then only benchmarks after that, the rest ran better with 1 card
> 
> I've done CFX since 5770s and finally with 7xxx series I've decided never to go there again
Click to expand...

Thats too bad you've had such a miserable experience with CFX. I have built a quadfire machine every year since 2008 and had a blast. I quadfired a CIVF and a CVF with that PCIe passive extension along the way. If you decide to have a go again let me know. i think I have seen about every scenario possible...but you never know.









This is the latest effort.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats too bad you've had such a miserable experience with CFX. I have built a quadfire machine every year since 2008 and had a blast. I quadfired a CIVF and a CVF with that PCIe passive extension along the way. If you decide to have a go again let me know. i think I have seen about every scenario possible...but you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the latest effort.


Thanks I`ll keep you in mind if I ever do, and damn! Thats one sexy looking rig right there!









I think I could put up with CFX mishaps if my rig looked like that lol

It looks like a super-car engine, fast and furious jobby


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats too bad you've had such a miserable experience with CFX. I have built a quadfire machine every year since 2008 and had a blast. I quadfired a CIVF and a CVF with that PCIe passive extension along the way. If you decide to have a go again let me know. i think I have seen about every scenario possible...but you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the latest effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I`ll keep you in mind if I ever do, and damn! Thats one sexy looking rig right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I could put up with CFX mishaps if my rig looked like that lol
> 
> It looks like a super-car engine, fast and furious jobby
Click to expand...

ROFL!
A buddy of mine said it looks like under the hood of a 69 Camaro hehe


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what overclocks u want.
> 
> i have the H100i now for some time and i am little disappointed in it because i had some issues with it like the fans and the pump.
> 
> I do not bash on Corsair but it does not perform that much better than high end aircooling i noticed, i had the CM hyper 212EVO and to be honest it performed very good so even an more high end air cooler will perform better.


+1

Well maybe high end air wont outperform an h100 but pretty close atleast.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i noticed too that when i have higher CPUNB and HT link things are more snappy than when i have 5ghz with lower HT and CPUNB.
> 
> I have to back off my OC to 4.6 with 2570 CPUNB and 2827 with 2400 RAM timings 11-11-11-33 and i did not notice any frame drops in games and it seems to be faster than when i have it to 5ghz, also it stays A LOT cooler now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i saw you are basically have the same RAM as i do, so can you do the same settings like me? 2400 11-11-11-33 with 1.65 volts?
> 
> That are the standard 2400mhz RAM settings.


Real high CPU speeds only really helps in singlethreaded games like Starcraft 2 and Skyrim. So 4.6 with optimized RAM, CPUNB and HT should be plenty. For moar FPS get a new GPU!

You have been saying some worthwhile things these last posts


----------



## d1nky

finished work..... back to overcooking my cpu.

prime full nescafe gold blend please!

and ranger where ya been?! these strange unknown people been helping me, they gave me special new benchies









damn I just missed me 500th post, where the hell did that go?! guys remind me oof my 1000th please lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what overclocks u want.
> 
> i have the H100i now for some time and i am little disappointed in it because i had some issues with it like the fans and the pump.
> 
> I do not bash on Corsair but it does not perform that much better than high end aircooling i noticed, i had the CM hyper 212EVO and to be honest it performed very good so even an more high end air cooler will perform better.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Well maybe high end air wont outperform an h100 but pretty close atleast.
Click to expand...

I benched a Thermaltake Silver Arrow, a Phanteks TC-14, a Noctua NH-D14, and a Corsair H-100, in one session and found them all within 1c from each other at load. (slight advantage to the SA)
The H-100 was the noisiest of them though and needed the fans cranked up to match the 'Big Air' coolers.
i kept the Silver Arrow for that build jut because it looked the best...IMO


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I benched a Thermaltake Silver Arrow, a Phanteks TC-14, a Noctua NH-D14, and a Corsair H-100, in one session and found them all within 1c from each other at load. (slight advantage to the SA)
> The H-100 was the noisiest of them though and needed the fans cranked up to match the 'Big Air' coolers.
> i kept the Silver Arrow for that build jut because it looked the best...IMO


Yea i got the Phanteks one with 3 fans. It works great.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i'm heading to the store shortly to upgrade my coolers fans to some of those corsair 120s..

using a Zalman Cnps 14X its pretty massive but the fan kit kinda sucks.


----------



## d1nky

make sure you pick up perfromance ones, i made the mistake and got a set of quiets instead of performance lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I benched a Thermaltake Silver Arrow, a Phanteks TC-14, a Noctua NH-D14, and a Corsair H-100, in one session and found them all within 1c from each other at load. (slight advantage to the SA)
> The H-100 was the noisiest of them though and needed the fans cranked up to match the 'Big Air' coolers.
> i kept the Silver Arrow for that build jut because it looked the best...IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i got the Phanteks one with 3 fans. It works great.
Click to expand...

I did the same thing with my Silver Arrow on the 2010 quadfire machine, the thing looked like a turbine at the Hoover Dam hehe


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> make sure you pick up perfromance ones, i made the mistake and got a set of quiets instead of performance lol


high performance all the way







i don't care bout quiets... just turn the volume up louder lol make it go to 11


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I did the same thing with my Silver Arrow on the 2010 quadfire machine, the thing looked like a turbine at the Hoover Dam hehe


did you second and third card have higher temps then the top and bottom? doesn't look like much breathing room lol


----------



## d1nky

LULZ to me... upping notches to my cpu multi to get MOAR! prime crashed instantly, thought ok moar volts... nada!

ran memtest...froze straight away... apply more voltage passed so far!

damn im overclocking that much my life is getting artifacts lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I did the same thing with my Silver Arrow on the 2010 quadfire machine, the thing looked like a turbine at the Hoover Dam hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you second and third card have higher temps then the top and bottom? doesn't look like much breathing room lol
Click to expand...

They sure did! LOL
Fortunately the ASUS cards had pretty good cooling so the middle cards topped at around 88c and the top and bottom were about 8c cooler. I went water on the 2011, 2012, and this years quadfire rigs.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They sure did! LOL
> Fortunately the ASUS cards had pretty good cooling so the middle cards topped at around 88c and the top and bottom were about 8c cooler. I went water on the 2011, 2012, and this years quadfire rigs.


lmao, quick question. does the micro stutter increase with more cards? (i've not noticed stuttering on my buddies rig and i'm contemplating a dual gpu card again lol)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> damn im overclocking that much my life is getting artifacts lol


quote of the day right here... and damn its early..


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> quote of the day right here... and damn its early..


haha its been on my mind a while..... and its afternoon here!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> haha its been on my mind a while..... and its afternoon here!


regardless if its afternoon or not is still early.. still on the first pot of coffee hehehe.. ya its bout 12:30 here


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They sure did! LOL
> Fortunately the ASUS cards had pretty good cooling so the middle cards topped at around 88c and the top and bottom were about 8c cooler. I went water on the 2011, 2012, and this years quadfire rigs.


650w PSU powered all of that ? Impressive, do you know what it was pulling under load ?


----------



## itomic

VDDA - does this affects overclock in any way ??


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They sure did! LOL
> Fortunately the ASUS cards had pretty good cooling so the middle cards topped at around 88c and the top and bottom were about 8c cooler. I went water on the 2011, 2012, and this years quadfire rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, quick question. does the micro stutter increase with more cards? (i've not noticed stuttering on my buddies rig and i'm contemplating a dual gpu card again lol)
Click to expand...

Nope common misconception. Micro-stutter is a function of a dual GPU setup. I have built a quadfire machine about every 9 months since 2008 and without exception, adding a third and or 4th card takes micro-stutter out of the equation. the additional cards act as a buffer for the runt frames. AMD is due out with drivers that ' fix' MS next month and I believe they will now that it has had so much attention turned on it and is the new metric for graphics performance


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> VDDA - does this affects overclock in any way ??


Not typing it all out so ill link a page for ya, they explain it better than me









http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> VDDA - does this affects overclock in any way ??


ive read up on this and it apparently boosts the voltage to cpu, ive found it helped when my voltage range was higher.

heres a link http://www.overclock.net/t/441042/what-in-the-world-is-cpu-vdda-voltage

^^ he beat me and nice link


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nope common misconception. Micro-stutter is a function of a dual GPU setup. I have built a quadfire machine about every 9 months since 2008 and without exception, adding a third and or 4th card takes micro-stutter out of the equation. the additional cards act as a buffer for the runt frames. AMD is due out with drivers that ' fix' MS next month and I believe they will now that it has had so much attention turned on it and is the new metric for graphics performance


can this be said for two dual GPU cards?

found some 4870 x2's fairly cheap, waiting to hear back from the seller which make they are, by the picture i would assume they are stock reference. but its a pretty grainy picture

water blocks are still available for this model and i'm told they OC nicely so thats another point in this direction me thinks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive read up on this and it apparently boosts the voltage to cpu, ive found it helped when my voltage range was higher.
> 
> heres a link http://www.overclock.net/t/441042/what-in-the-world-is-cpu-vdda-voltage
> 
> ^^ he beat me and nice link


It doesnt really affect asus boards, ive had 3 boards and it did nothing for me upping the vdda









apparently on gigabytes it helps a bit so they can decrease the vcore by a set amount.

if it works is debatable


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> They sure did! LOL
> Fortunately the ASUS cards had pretty good cooling so the middle cards topped at around 88c and the top and bottom were about 8c cooler. I went water on the 2011, 2012, and this years quadfire rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 650w PSU powered all of that ? Impressive, do you know what it was pulling under load ?
Click to expand...

That was only one of three seperate PSU's in that machine.
My current rig (pun intended) also has three PSU's totalling 2.2kW's/180A



I changed the tubing to red, but the layout is the same




Quote:


> can this be said for two dual GPU cards?
> 
> found some 4870 x2's fairly cheap, waiting to hear back from the seller which make they are, by the picture i would assume they are stock reference. but its a pretty grainy picture
> 
> water blocks are still available for this model and i'm told they OC nicely so thats another point in this direction me thinks


Yes, the same principles apply. it's the number of GPU's working in tandem, not the number of cards necessarily.


----------



## Rangerjr1

These are even uglier than the original Noctua colors... Releasing soon i assume.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> These are even uglier than the original Noctua colors... Releasing soon i assume.


Wow, Thermaltake and Noctua must have an ugly fan color contest going...geezus



Not sure what to make of these either


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That was only one of three seperate PSU's in that machine.
> My current rig (pun intended) also has three PSU's totalling 2.2kW's/180A


That makes more sense, I was wondering how you'd managed that lol

I expect you could buy a small car with the money you pay to your electric company each quarter !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That was only one of three seperate PSU's in that machine.
> My current rig (pun intended) also has three PSU's totalling 2.2kW's/180A
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the tubing to red, but the layout is the same
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the same principles apply. it's the number of GPU's working in tandem, not the number of cards necessarily.


awesome thanks mang,

wasn't sure if it was the 2 cards or just the 2 gpu. in that case i might just get a single 4870 to go with it and do a tri fire and save some powars


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can this be said for two dual GPU cards?
> 
> found some 4870 x2's fairly cheap, waiting to hear back from the seller which make they are, by the picture i would assume they are stock reference. but its a pretty grainy picture
> 
> water blocks are still available for this model and i'm told they OC nicely so thats another point in this direction me thinks


I would advise a slightly newer line. Architecture has changed. And going forward you be getting further behind. Unless they are $30 each, I'd pass.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Wow, Thermaltake and Noctua must have an ugly fan color contest going...geezus


You can take off those brown rubber feet. And the fans will be completely black. lol. I like old noctua colors more.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can this be said for two dual GPU cards?
> 
> found some 4870 x2's fairly cheap, waiting to hear back from the seller which make they are, by the picture i would assume they are stock reference. but its a pretty grainy picture
> 
> water blocks are still available for this model and i'm told they OC nicely so thats another point in this direction me thinks


I don't think your psu will be up to the challenge of the 4870x2 on any kind of an overclock. They are ridiculously power hungry - add in the overclocked 8350's appetite for voltage and bad things will happen.

I have had a rig with 2 , 4870x2's in it, fantastic 3d06 scores, but impractical as can be. - Hard to configure, hell to feed and equally hard to cool. I would only recommend them as toys, not as something you will use everyday.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Wow, Thermaltake and Noctua must have an ugly fan color contest going...geezus
> 
> 
> 
> You can take off those brown rubber feet. And the fans will be completely black. lol. I like old noctua colors more.
Click to expand...

I do as well, they are great fans. I am just amazed that they would not think more 'wide appeal' when picking the colors. Thermaltake the same thing with the beige and blue gey TY-14's etc

Quote:


> I don't think your psu will be up to the challenge of the 4870x2 on any kind of an overclock. They are ridiculously power hungry - add in the overclocked 8350's appetite for voltage and bad things will happen.
> 
> I have had a rig with 2 , 4870x2's in it, fantastic 3d06 scores, but impractical as can be. - Hard to configure, hell to feed and equally hard to cool. I would only recommend them as toys, not as something you will use everyday.


Good points, I believe that aside from the 1st gen Fermi (GTX 480) the 4870 x 2 were the hottest running cards ever.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I do as well, they are great fans. I am just amazed that they would not think more 'wide appeal' when picking the colors. Thermaltake the same thing with the beige and blue gey TY-14's etc


There's some people who like that look


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I would advise a slightly newer line. Architecture has changed. And going forward you be getting further behind. Unless they are $30 each, I'd pass.


And consider that we are now two generations beyond 5000 and now at 7000 with 9000 next year. Then you'd be 3 generations behind.


----------



## itomic

They just say what VDDA is in short, but i cant find information how does it affects overclocking.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I do as well, they are great fans. I am just amazed that they would not think more 'wide appeal' when picking the colors. Thermaltake the same thing with the beige and blue gey TY-14's etc
> 
> 
> 
> There's some people who like that look
Click to expand...

oh I know Gurty, you can tell from my builds I gravitate towards a bit of a different look. I am just surprised that they didn't go with something more mainstream for mass appeal. The overwhelming percentage of people I have heard express an opinion on the color scheme of these fans have not been kind LOL.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> They just say what VDDA is in short, but i cant find information how does it affects overclocking.


just try it and find out.......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> They just say what VDDA is in short, but i cant find information how does it affects overclocking.


i did explain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It doesnt really affect asus boards, ive had 3 boards and it did nothing for me upping the vdda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently on gigabytes it helps a bit so they can decrease the vcore by a set amount.
> 
> if it works is debatable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh I know Gurty, you can tell from my builds I gravitate towards a bit of a different look. I am just surprised that they didn't go with something more mainstream for mass appeal. The overwhelming percentage of people I have heard express an opinion on the color scheme of these fans have not been kind LOL.


Aye its ok mate, i understand, looks are more important
















You're so vain, you probably think this post is about you You're so vain,

I'll bet you think this post is about you

Don't you? don't you? don't you?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i did explain
> 
> Aye its ok mate, i understand, looks are more important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so vain, you probably think this post is about you You're so vain,
> 
> I'll bet you think this post is about you
> 
> Don't you? don't you? don't you?


I do....









other note this thread is Like OCD now I have to read it or get lost 200 pages back

Wish me luck I got a better paying job.. IF i did there will be a case change


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other note this thread is Like OCD now I have to read it or get lost 200 pages back
> 
> Wish me luck I got a better paying job.. IF i did there will be a case change


I know what ya mean on the OCD bit

I really try my hardest not to come on everyday but the way hurricane is these days i feel i need to come on and help the poor souls who take his advice on










damn i







that guy


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I know what ya mean on the OCD bit
> 
> I really try my hardest not to come on everyday but the way hurricane is these days i feel i need to come on and help the poor souls who take his advice on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that guy


He DOES say a few worthwhile things ONCE IN A WHILE though lol. I love him too.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> They just say what VDDA is in short, but i cant find information how does it affects overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> i did explain
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It doesnt really affect asus boards, ive had 3 boards and it did nothing for me upping the vdda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently on gigabytes it helps a bit so they can decrease the vcore by a set amount.
> 
> if it works is debatable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh I know Gurty, you can tell from my builds I gravitate towards a bit of a different look. I am just surprised that they didn't go with something more mainstream for mass appeal. The overwhelming percentage of people I have heard express an opinion on the color scheme of these fans have not been kind LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye its ok mate, i understand, looks are more important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so vain, you probably think this post is about you You're so vain,
> 
> I'll bet you think this post is about you
> 
> Don't you? don't you? don't you?
Click to expand...

ROFL,
That song was about Don Knotts ya know....true story hehehe

and If you don't believe me, I give you......the 2009 quadfire build



Gee I am really starting to feel the love in this room....lets hug it out


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ROFL,
> That song was about Don Knotts ya know....true story hehehe
> 
> and If you don't believe me, I give you......the 2009 quadfire build
> 
> 
> 
> Gee I am really starting to feel the love in this room....lets hug it out


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ROFL,
> That song was about Don Knotts ya know....true story hehehe
> 
> and If you don't believe me, I give you......the 2009 quadfire build
> 
> 
> 
> Gee I am really starting to feel the love in this room....lets hug it out
Click to expand...

Seeeee F3ERS is feeling it!


----------



## d1nky

^^^ i was gone 5mins and missed out....

lets say we all run in to the middle and get naked..... wrong forum?!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ i was gone 5mins and missed out....
> 
> lets say we all run in to the middle and get naked..... wrong forum?!


I dont swing both ways sorry dude


----------



## d1nky

too late to edit...... the regrets!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> too late to edit...... the regrets!!


I am feeling the love today... been working graveyars 8am sharp as I get off work get a job offer for 14 an hour then as I am waiting for that interview @ 10am I get a job offer for 18 an hour then about 30 minutes ago I speak to another guy that has a 50k+ offer...

Needless to say I am feeling good about myself

And to make this relevant to the thread $$ = MOAR POWA Ill get do ze choppa n build uber rig NEEEAAAOOOWW


----------



## d1nky

ya know what they say '' a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush''

hmm strange that with a higher FSB i need more volts compared to when multi only.....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ya know what they say '' a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush''
> 
> hmm strange that with a higher FSB i need more volts compared to when multi only.....


Its the opposite for me lol


----------



## d1nky

i think i got a rotten apple in the bunch, just hope watercooling it will do better!

if not, rma because ''it constantly shuts down''


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i think i got a rotten apple in the bunch, just hope watercooling it will do better!
> 
> if not, rma because ''it constantly shuts down''


My chip was one of the first ones released. Its pretty good!


----------



## Tarnix

latest impulse buy...










Meanwhile...


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/741298? best run so far

edit: Fixed "best run" link.


----------



## Durquavian

VDDA used to be the constant voltage applied akin to VID. The CPU voltage you change was the voltage added on top of that. This was on MSI boards I used to OC. That was then, not sure if still the same. I always saw it as opposite to LLC, rather it works from the other side of voltage.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its the opposite for me lol


Same here, raising the FSB instead of the multi gave me a stable 4.8 with a lower vcore than I could manage using the multi only, but either way it was too hot for the old cooler


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i think i got a rotten apple in the bunch, just hope watercooling it will do better!
> 
> if not, rma because ''it constantly shuts down''
> 
> 
> 
> My chip was one of the first ones released. Its pretty good!
Click to expand...

Ranger is yours 1229's as well? I have 2 'reviewer 8350's' batch 1229 and both stable low volts 5.2GHz and 5.34GHz stable.


----------



## p2mob

Looks promising









One thing I don't get is I have my Vcore set in bios at 1.450v now when Idle I see 1.440 in cpu-z and hwinfo64, but when under load it drops to 1.416v and stays there.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/89982793.jpg/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Looks promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't get is I have my Vcore set in bios at 1.450v now when Idle I see 1.440 in cpu-z and hwinfo64, but when under load it drops to 1.416v and stays there.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/89982793.jpg/


What is your LLC set at?


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What is your LLC set at?


I believe CPU LLC is set to high.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What is your LLC set at?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe CPU LLC is set to high.
Click to expand...

what board are you working with?

Do thi9s first. Find out what your voltage/power delivery is looking like stability wise. Download OCCT
here
Run the CPU stress test for a few minutes. when the test stops OCCT will generate charts like you see here.







Once you know what your voltage is doing, you can apply the correct level of LLC. each level of LLC has its own characteristics. Lower levels will allow some voltage drop, and the high end will hold the line or even bump it up a bit when load is applied. this will give you a starting point towards setting up stability.
Once you have a set of charts, post your CPU and voltage rails and well have a look.


----------



## p2mob

Asus corsshair v formula-z..

Its passing prime95 at those settings tho almost 20min now.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Asus corsshair v formula-z..
> 
> Its passing prime95 at those settings tho almost 20min now.


see my last post









I have the 'Z' as well.
You have more options with the Digital hybrid power phasing. You can effect capacitance and the switching frequencies with the CVF-Z

I just did a rather comprehensive review of the CVF-Z for OCC if you want to have a look.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


----------



## p2mob

Will do. I will edit this post with images when done.. thanks for your help Red.


----------



## d1nky

theres a newer prime as well btw!


----------



## Devildog83

I think the NB is too high here, when I RAM Prime 95 it went to 62C and I stopped. T2 in the NB right?


----------



## anothergeek

Got my FX90-ahem-8320 today!

Already overclocked to 4.8GHz at about 1.5~V

Wprime link here with temperatures (maximum 59C core temp, 50C cpu temp), 228.293

http://i.imgur.com/fw6VyN6.jpg


----------



## itomic

Wprime isnt demanding for cooling at all. From my experience OCCT and P95 heats up to 10C more then Wprime. Also h264 and similar benchmarks are better for testing.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Got my FX90-ahem-8320 today!
> 
> Already overclocked to 4.8GHz at about 1.5~V
> 
> Wprime link here with temperatures (maximum 59C core temp, 50C cpu temp), 228.293
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fw6VyN6.jpg


that is horrible lol. Volts/speed ratio.


----------



## p2mob

So heres what I got after running occt for a few mins.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/2013060612h28voltage33v.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/2013060612h28voltage5v.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/2013060612h28voltage12v.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/2013060612h28voltagecpu.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think the NB is too high here, when I RAM Prime 95 it went to 62C and I stopped. *T2 in the NB right?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pix


62C is "okay" for Northbridge. Yes, the sensor is T2.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Got my FX90-ahem-8320 today!
> 
> Already overclocked to 4.8GHz at about 1.5~V
> 
> Wprime link here with temperatures (maximum 59C core temp, 50C cpu temp), 228.293
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fw6VyN6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> that is horrible lol. Volts/speed ratio.
Click to expand...

At least on my batch, the most efficient is 4.65GHz @ 1.42v


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> So heres what I got after running occt for a few mins.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/2013060612h28voltage33v.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/2013060612h28voltage5v.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/2013060612h28voltage12v.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/2013060612h28voltagecpu.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/441/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/2013060612h28voltagevin.png/


I am curious why the CPU usage is only loaded for one minute? OCCT usually does not show the warm up period, and whats happening at the one minute of 100% usage?
In the OC section of the BIOS (M.I.T.) you can hit F12 with a fat 32 formatted USB drive and take a screenshot of your BIOS settings.
If you are 'stuck' where you're at, take a set of BIOS snapshots and send them over to me so I can see what is going on here.
also include your PSU model and your CPU cooling device.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Getting my fx-8320 to replace my 4300 tonight and I was wondering if you guys could recommend some prime95 setting to do my initial installation stress test before I start over clocking


----------



## hurricane28

WOOT this thread moves fast dudes, keep up the good work









O en ahh, my custom water cooling loop has to wait because i bought myself a new home cinema set today so can't have it all









And yes i did some research and to be honest the H100I is an good cooler but it only performs great in push/pull with the standard high static pressure fans that come included with it i am talking about the ''turbine fans'' they are utterly loud but they perform as no other fan i could find but at 5ghz i need them at the max to get even descent cooling, and 4 of those fans are very very loud so i backed off my OC to 4.6 and get much better temps when the fans are at half the speed without even one frame drop so i am happy with that result









Also i did some research on the custom loop cooling and i found out that i can mount a 280 rad in the top of my case so any time soon i will have my Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm with the zilverStone 140mm Luefter Air Penetrator SST-AP141-UV i saw those fans are reviewed well but if anyone can find better fans with the same ecstatic please let me know


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Getting my fx-8320 to replace my 4300 tonight and I was wondering if you guys could recommend some prime95 setting to do my initial installation stress test before I start over clocking


Welcome









Stress before you overclock? hmmmm why would want to do that







sorry for my ignorance

what cooling etc you going to have


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress before you overclock? hmmmm why would want to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my ignorance
> 
> what cooling etc you going to have


some people do that to test the system overall and some to apply heat to the Thermal paste to set it up.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> some people do that to test the system overall and some to apply heat to the Thermal paste to set it up.


True.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> some people do that to test the system overall and some to apply heat to the Thermal paste to set it up.


Set it up to overclock you mean?

sorry but i never heard it before, does it make a difference?


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Set it up to overclock you mean?
> 
> sorry but i never heard it before, does it make a difference?


I think it does, as far as checking whether you have a stable system to begin with, I could imagine it being impossible to get a stable overclock if for some reason your system isn't stable at stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I am curious why the CPU usage is only loaded for one minute? OCCT usually does not show the warm up period, and whats happening at the one minute of 100% usage?
> In the OC section of the BIOS (M.I.T.) you can hit F12 with a fat 32 formatted USB drive and take a screenshot of your BIOS settings.
> If you are 'stuck' where you're at, take a set of BIOS snapshots and send them over to me so I can see what is going on here.
> also include your PSU model and your CPU cooling device.


I'll shoot you a pm with screenshots when I get home.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Set it up to overclock you mean?
> 
> sorry but i never heard it before, does it make a difference?


Depends on your experience.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I think it does, as far as checking whether you have a stable system to begin with, I could imagine it being impossible to get a stable overclock if for some reason your system isn't stable at stock.


If your system isnt stable at stock then you got big probs lol ive never had a pc built or bought thats not been stable at stock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Depends on your experience.


like what? knowing how to overclock or not to overclock?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> WOOT this thread moves fast dudes, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O en ahh, my custom water cooling loop has to wait because i bought myself a new home cinema set today so can't have it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes i did some research and to be honest the H100I is an good cooler but it only performs great in push/pull with the standard high static pressure fans that come included with it i am talking about the ''turbine fans'' they are utterly loud but they perform as no other fan i could find but at 5ghz i need them at the max to get even descent cooling, and 4 of those fans are very very loud so i backed off my OC to 4.6 and get much better temps when the fans are at half the speed without even one frame drop so i am happy with that result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i did some research on the custom loop cooling and i found out that i can mount a 280 rad in the top of my case so any time soon i will have my Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm with the zilverStone 140mm Luefter Air Penetrator SST-AP141-UV i saw those fans are reviewed well but if anyone can find better fans with the same ecstatic please let me know


Two questions about this:
1) What is the static pressure of these loud fans?
2) how loud are they? dB rating?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress before you overclock? hmmmm why would want to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my ignorance
> 
> what cooling etc you going to have


I see no ignorance in curiosity my friend







my sig rig is my first build ever so I'm relatively new to this. The only prime95 tests I've run were blended and got my 4300 up to 4.6 just tuning the CPU. My memory is running 1600 stock corsair vengeance 2x4G sticks, my cooler is a Gemini s524 orientated overtop the memory for some dual action cooling. I have 5 120mm fans in a front to back flow and my 660's are evga sc so the exhaust is pushed out the back of the case.

I want to run some solid prime tests to really stress the CPU to make sure its a solid cast and as well as 3dmark and pcmark to make sure all is good before I start cranking up the multi's and volts. I have a m5a99fx pro r2.0 board from Asus. I want to push for 4.8-5 as a max clock but will probably bring it down to 4.5 for electric bill concerns ha.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I see no ignorance in curiosity my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sig rig is my first build ever so I'm relatively new to this. The only prime95 tests I've run were blended and got my 4300 up to 4.6 just tuning the CPU. My memory is running 1600 stock corsair vengeance 2x4G sticks, my cooler is a Gemini s524 orientated overtop the memory for some dual action cooling. I have 5 120mm fans in a front to back flow and my 660's are evga sc so the exhaust is pushed out the back of the case.
> 
> I want to run some solid prime tests to really stress the CPU to make sure its a solid cast and as well as 3dmark and pcmark to make sure all is good before I start cranking up the multi's and volts. I have a m5a99fx pro r2.0 board from Asus. I want to push for 4.8-5 as a max clock but will probably bring it down to 4.5 for electric bill concerns ha.


Fair enough, we all have our ways









i aint sure how your cooler will handle these 8 cores though as ive never seen it before lol, so would be cool to see some temps etc etc later?









Coming from a 4300 im sure youll notice huge improvement like i did i came from a 4100

im not sure how much different they are from your 4300









Edit: just looked up your cooler and it looks a bit funky lol never seen one like that b4....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Two questions about this:
> 1) What is the static pressure of these loud fans?
> 2) how loud are they? dB rating?


You mean of my standard 2700rpm fans?

they are rated at 4mm-H20 and have 37 decibel, and 4 of them are utterly loud.

And to be honest it does not matter if i put any better fans on it because the pump is not that powerful and the rad is very dense so the only upgrade for me would go custom water loop wich i will have in a couple of weeks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress before you overclock? hmmmm why would want to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for my ignorance
> 
> what cooling etc you going to have
> 
> 
> 
> I see no ignorance in curiosity my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sig rig is my first build ever so I'm relatively new to this. The only prime95 tests I've run were blended and got my 4300 up to 4.6 just tuning the CPU. My memory is running 1600 stock corsair vengeance 2x4G sticks, my cooler is a Gemini s524 orientated overtop the memory for some dual action cooling. I have 5 120mm fans in a front to back flow and my 660's are evga sc so the exhaust is pushed out the back of the case.
> 
> I want to run some solid prime tests to really stress the CPU to make sure its a solid cast and as well as 3dmark and pcmark to make sure all is good before I start cranking up the multi's and volts. I have a m5a99fx pro r2.0 board from Asus. I want to push for 4.8-5 as a max clock but will probably bring it down to 4.5 for electric bill concerns ha.
Click to expand...

Hi Miller,

I will offer you the same advice i do for first time setups and evaluating initial system stability.
Do this first. Find out what your voltage/power delivery is looking like stability wise. Download OCCT
here
Run the CPU stress test for a few minutes. when the test stops OCCT will generate charts like you see here.







Once you know how your voltage is being delivered and can see what fluctuations you have , you can make necessary adjustments if needed and you can apply the correct level of LLC. Each level of LLC has its own characteristics. Lower levels will allow some voltage drop, and the high end will hold the line or even bump it up a bit when load is applied. this will give you a starting point towards setting up stability.
I prefer the OCCT program for stress/load testing as it monitors almost every critical voltage, temp, usage, and generates a complete set of charts mapping the load session (a few of which can be seen above). It also generates just as much stress/heat as P95/IBT.

well thats is my unsolicited two cents
Good luck with the build


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Fair enough, we all have our ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i aint sure how your cooler will handle these 8 cores though as ive never seen it before lol, so would be cool to see some temps etc etc later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a 4300 im sure youll notice huge improvement like i did i came from a 4100
> 
> im not sure how much different they are from your 4300


I'm sure I will too. I made a mistake and didn't update to 1503 before installing my 4300 since I opened both at the same time and just slapped them in. Are there any fixes for the 83xx that I should download before installing it? I don't have class tomorrow so I will be up pretty late tuning (Hawaii time) and I'll drop some pics once I get it stable. I don't have central air in house so the inside of my house is generally a lil warmer than outside ambient temps but despite that i the s524 works very well. I'm moving to watercooling eventually since my wife just green lighted a custom desk for me to build. Hello hideaway rads and built in desk atx case


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Miller,
> 
> I will offer you the same advice i do for first time setups and evaluating initial system stability.
> Do this first. Find out what your voltage/power delivery is looking like stability wise. Download OCCT
> here
> Run the CPU stress test for a few minutes. when the test stops OCCT will generate charts like you see here.
> 
> Once you know how your voltage is being delivered and can see what fluctuations you have , you can make necessary adjustments if needed and you can apply the correct level of LLC. Each level of LLC has its own characteristics. Lower levels will allow some voltage drop, and the high end will hold the line or even bump it up a bit when load is applied. this will give you a starting point towards setting up stability.
> I prefer the OCCT program for stress/load testing as it monitors almost every critical voltage, temp, usage, and generates a complete set of charts mapping the load session (a few of which can be seen above). It also generates just as much stress/heat as P95/IBT.
> 
> well thats is my unsolicited two cents
> Good luck with the build


Awesome! With the LLC just adjust to a steady line and just keep retesting every time an adjustment is made?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I will too. I made a mistake and didn't update to 1503 before installing my 4300 since I opened both at the same time and just slapped them in. Are there any fixes for the 83xx that I should download before installing it? I don't have class tomorrow so I will be up pretty late tuning (Hawaii time) and I'll drop some pics once I get it stable. I don't have central air in house so the inside of my house is generally a lil warmer than outside ambient temps but despite that i the s524 works very well. I'm moving to watercooling eventually since my wife just green lighted a custom desk for me to build. Hello hideaway rads and built in desk atx case


Gratz on the go ahead, its always great when they give their permission









if ya got win 7....you could google a little program called unpark cpu and run it. Thats if ya not installed the hotfixes already


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Two questions about this:
> 1) What is the static pressure of these loud fans?
> 2) how loud are they? dB rating?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean of my standard 2700rpm fans?
> 
> they are rated at 4mm-H20 and have 37 decibel, and 4 of them are utterly loud.
> 
> And to be honest it does not matter if i put any better fans on it because the pump is not that powerful and the rad is very dense so the only upgrade for me would go custom water loop wich i will have in a couple of weeks
Click to expand...

Well if you have a custom loop coming then its a moot point. Unless you are looking for a bit quieter fans for it that are hi static I use on all of my Alphacool NexXxos XT rads.

*@ Miller*
Quote:


> Awesome! With the LLC just adjust to a steady line and just keep retesting every time an adjustment is made?


Well you can see the different characteristic of each stage of LLC and apply the one that fits what you want to accomplish. For example I usually run 5.2GHz as my 24/7 I prefer Ultra LLC (one step below Extreme) that way I can run a lower vcore 90% of the time and it will bump the voltage up slightly during extreme loads.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Gratz on the go ahead, its always great when they give their permission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if ya got win 7....you could google a little program called unpark cpu and run it. Thats if ya not installed the hotfixes already


Yea she shares my enthusiasm especially when hand making furniture. And getting my toys out of the living room from my 47" HD and 1000w bravia system ha. I'm running win 8 right now. Where can I pick up the fixes for vishera?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You mean of my standard 2700rpm fans?
> 
> they are rated at 4mm-H20 and have 37 decibel, and 4 of them are utterly loud.
> 
> And to be honest it does not matter if i put any better fans on it because the pump is not that powerful and the rad is very dense so the only upgrade for me would go custom water loop wich i will have in a couple of weeks


Its not the pump its the radiator. You gotta remembers its only a thing 240mm rad.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well if you have a custom loop coming then its a moot point. Unless you are looking for a bit quieter fans for it that are hi static I use on all of my Alphacool NexXxos XT rads.


Yes it is but that is why i backed down my OC because i could not even hear the game i am playing LOL (maybe a bit overreacting but still)

I would go for 360 rad but i cannot fit that in my case so i need to mount it external and that is the last thing i want really.

I go with 280 rad with the mentioned fans because they are quiet and perform very well for that particular rad because it is not an very dense radiator so i do not need the most static pressure fans.
And maybe if i can find water blocks for my motherboard i would like to cool the vrm and the NB too but it seems that there are no water blocks for my motherboard, only for the UD7.

There were maybe some VRM water blocks that would fit so i send the guy from Aquatuning the measurements of the heat sink so i hope he has some good news soon


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Yea she shares my enthusiasm especially when hand making furniture. And getting my toys out of the living room from my 47" HD and 1000w bravia system ha. I'm running win 8 right now. Where can I pick up the fixes for vishera?


well they are included in win8 so no probs....if ya still want to check it use this

Unpark-CPU-App.zip 521k .zip file


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Hi Guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm thinking of upgrading to an 8320 from a Phenom II X4 975 @ 4 Ghz. I play allot of Battlefield 3 and my cpu is bottle-necking it badly, could I get some multiplayer benchmarks so I can get an accurate representation of the performance difference I can expect from upgrading, 32 to 64 player is fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its not the pump its the radiator. You gotta remembers its only a thing 240mm rad.


exactly, and it is not a very good one either so as the pump.

If i had an Alphacool 240 rad with some descent fans on it, it would perform significantly better than the H100I the guy from Alphacool told me because they tested it and said at the worst scenario the H100I is 7c hotter than if i have the closed loop from Alphacool.

Also it runs much more quiet because the radiators are less dense than the H100I is so i do not need the most static pressure to get good performance.

Also if the pump and the radiator is not that great it will add up pretty quick.
On this forum there was a guy that had taken apart the h100i to see the pumps performance and to be honest i could even pee harder than that pump does LOL

Ah here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1371863/corsair-h100i-max-flow-rate-test-video-result


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Hi Guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm thinking of upgrading to an 8320 from a Phenom II X4 975 @ 4 Ghz. I play allot of Battlefield 3 and my cpu is bottle-necking it badly, could I get some multiplayer benchmarks so I can get an accurate representation of the performance difference I can expect from upgrading, 32 to 64 player is fine.


You'll be going from 4 to 8 cores so there will be a difference how much is hard to say as I've never done the BF3 multiplayer.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> You'll be going from 4 to 8 cores so there will be a difference how much is hard to say as I've never done the BF3 multiplayer.


He will see quite a big difference in multiplayer. It HOGS CPU power.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Hi Guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm thinking of upgrading to an 8320 from a Phenom II X4 975 @ 4 Ghz. I play allot of Battlefield 3 and my cpu is bottle-necking it badly, could I get some multiplayer benchmarks so I can get an accurate representation of the performance difference I can expect from upgrading, 32 to 64 player is fine.


Gpu set up?


----------



## hurricane28

This would be the hardware i would buy:

https://www.aquatuning.nl/shopping_cart.php/showkey/7072d841b7b6faa24e72998972b4be15

Let me know what you all think of it and if you have some advice or suggestions i would be happy to hear it


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Hi Guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm thinking of upgrading to an 8320 from a Phenom II X4 975 @ 4 Ghz. I play allot of Battlefield 3 and my cpu is bottle-necking it badly, could I get some multiplayer benchmarks so I can get an accurate representation of the performance difference I can expect from upgrading, 32 to 64 player is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be going from 4 to 8 cores so there will be a difference how much is hard to say as I've never done the BF3 multiplayer.
Click to expand...

This is some form of indication I suppose

Highest settings

Battlefield 3 CPU/GPU usage


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Gigabyte 7950.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This is some form of indication I suppose
> 
> Highest settings
> 
> Battlefield 3 CPU/GPU usage


Which resolution is this?


----------



## El-Fuego

[Rant]
I know that some people are complaining about loud fans, really ? if you want a quiet system get a laptop!
most of the people here are overclocking, modding and doing god knows what just for the hell of it, I remember one time in a local computer shop (that's probably 15+ years ago) the guy working in the shop told a customer (didn't know that he's my friend) if you want to turn your desktop to a helicopter go to MJ. yeah probably it was in a sarcastic way, but I never got a heating issue before.
I never saw the point or all the fuzz about ohh this fan is really good but it makes this decibel, if you want your components to last longer cool it better.
[/rant]


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This would be the hardware i would buy:
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.nl/shopping_cart.php/showkey/7072d841b7b6faa24e72998972b4be15
> 
> Let me know what you all think of it and if you have some advice or suggestions i would be happy to hear it


I heard good things about alphacool, i cant gurantee anything though as im not familiar with custom loops.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Which resolution is this?


Also, is it multiplayer or singleplayer?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> [Rant]
> I know that some people are complaining about loud fans, really ? if you want a quiet system get a laptop!
> most of the people here are overclocking, modding and doing god knows what just for the hell of it, I remember one time in a local computer shop (that's probably 15+ years ago) the guy working in the shop told a customer (didn't know that he's my friend) if you want to turn your desktop to a helicopter go to MJ. yeah probably it was in a sarcastic way, but I never got a heating issue before.
> I never saw the point or all the fuzz about ohh this fan is really good but it makes this decibel, if you want your components to last longer cool it better.
> [/rant]


Wow. HP Laptops are definitely not quiet under load.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Also, is it multiplayer or singleplayer?


Probably multiplayer because of the CPU usage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Hi Guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm thinking of upgrading to an 8320 from a Phenom II X4 975 @ 4 Ghz. I play allot of Battlefield 3 and my cpu is bottle-necking it badly, could I get some multiplayer benchmarks so I can get an accurate representation of the performance difference I can expect from upgrading, 32 to 64 player is fine.


Big difference, it will even do better than the intel 3570k in multi - player gameplay on BF3


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Gigabyte 7950.


When you say bottlenecking badly which maps in particular, some are poorly optimised such as the karkand maps, cq you should be pushing 99% mostly, vanilla are real cpu intense so say caspian border 64 player what does your gpu use drop to?

Edit to give you an example i replaced a [email protected] with my 8320 running 24/7 @4.9, on caspian 64 player with the 8120 gpu use on both cards could drop into the low 60% use, with the 8320 it will still drop to the high 70`s but seeing 99% is not a rarity anymore it is regular, the difference between my two comparitive cpu on say armored kill was the most outstanding.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Big difference, it will even do better than the intel 3570k in multi - player gameplay on BF3


The benchmarks don't agree with you but I have a hard time believing those, which is why I'm asking here.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> When you say bottlenecking badly which maps in particular, some are poorly optimised such as the karkand maps, cq you should be pushing 99% mostly, vanilla are real cpu intense so say caspian border 64 player what does your gpu use drop to?


Noshar Canals and CQ are the worst, averaging 40 fps at 90% cpu usage and 30% GPU usage on low to medium settings.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Noshar Canals and CQ are the worst, averaging 40 fps at 90% cpu usage and 30% GPU usage on low to medium settings.


Well there is your answer in your own post. low settings is removing some work from the gpu and offloading to the cpu, the gpu is only doing the little amount of work you are asking it to.

Edit - if insist on playing on low for playability as a lot do raise the mesh setting to ultra, this is heavy on the gpu


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> [Rant]
> I know that some people are complaining about loud fans, really ? if you want a quiet system get a laptop!
> most of the people here are overclocking, modding and doing god knows what just for the hell of it, I remember one time in a local computer shop (that's probably 15+ years ago) the guy working in the shop told a customer (didn't know that he's my friend) if you want to turn your desktop to a helicopter go to MJ. yeah probably it was in a sarcastic way, but I never got a heating issue before.
> I never saw the point or all the fuzz about ohh this fan is really good but it makes this decibel, if you want your components to last longer cool it better.
> [/rant]


AMEN, with an air conditioner and a fan in my man cave I can't here my fans anyhow, and I am sitting right next to my rig, (less than 2 ft). Now if I could just figure out ow to get my NB temp down a bit I would be happy. If aren't gaming you could always go to Pandora and have some music playing to cover up the noise.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well there is your answer in your own post. low settings is removing some work from the gpu and offloading to the cpu, the gpu is only doing the little amount of work you are asking it to.


That doesn't make sense, why would the cpu work harder on lower graphics settings? Also, there isnt much difference between ultra and low, I just play at low to get that extra 5 fps.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Also, is it multiplayer or singleplayer?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably multiplayer because of the CPU usage.
Click to expand...

That one was multiplayer @ 5760 6060), but it is a good representation of 1080P. like Ranger said , BF3 uses a lot of CPU.

witness
Metro 2033 @ 5760 (6060)


and
Heaven 3.0 @ 1920 x 1080


Heaven 4.0 @ 1920 x 1080


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> That doesn't make sense, why would the cpu work harder on lower graphics settings? Also, there isnt much difference between ultra and low, I just play at low to get that extra 5 fps.


It doesnt work harder, it just doesnt have much to do.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> That doesn't make sense, why would the cpu work harder on lower graphics settings? Also, there isnt much difference between ultra and low, I just play at low to get that extra 5 fps.


There is a huge difference between low and ultra in quality and work for the gpu. My wife plays low to [email protected] 45-60 fps on a [email protected] and a gtx 560.


----------



## hurricane28

Wow. HP Laptops are definitely not quiet under load.

I agree that the HP notebooks are very loud under full load and the cooling is crap because it gives up after 4 months of heavily usage.

I should know because before i bought my PC i had an HP DV6 notebook with Intel core i7 in it and it was utterly loud under full load, also the cooling decided to die on me after 4 months of heavily usage.

No matter where i go and ask about notebooks they all dis advise HP notebooks because of they cooling problem and crappy build quality.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1308











new fans


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wow. HP Laptops are definitely not quiet under load.
> 
> I agree that the HP notebooks are very loud under full load and the cooling is crap because it gives up after 4 months of heavily usage.
> 
> I should know because before i bought my PC i had an HP DV6 notebook with Intel core i7 in it and it was utterly loud under full load, also the cooling decided to die on me after 4 months of heavily usage.
> 
> No matter where i go and ask about notebooks they all dis advise HP notebooks because of they cooling problem and crappy build quality.


And when it gets hot you get all sweaty in your palms because the heat radiates through the keyboard lol


----------



## Devildog83

HELP. Can anyone see why my NB temp is so high? My overclock is stable but even before I overclocked it idled at 52C.





The 56C is after cooling down from a stress test which hit 62C and I shut it down.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That one was multiplayer @ 5760 6060), but it is a good representation of 1080P. like Ranger said , BF3 uses a lot of CPU.
> 
> witness
> Metro 2033 @ 5760 (6060)
> 
> 
> and
> Heaven 3.0 @ 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 @ 1920 x 1080


Thanks for the help, what fps are you getting?


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There is a huge difference between low and ultra in quality and work for the gpu. My wife plays low to [email protected] 45-60 fps on a [email protected] and a gtx 560.


I meant there isn't much difference between low and ultra in performance for me. In your wife's case, the gpu is probably bottle-necking, mine isn't even at ultra.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> The benchmarks don't agree with you but I have a hard time believing those, which is why I'm asking here.


The ones that are properly done agree with me









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ghost12

2 x7870 bf3 all maxed out lowest 60fps highs 150
1 x 7870 1200/1450 mix of low, medium and high 50-130


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> And when it gets hot you get all sweaty in your palms because the heat radiates through the keyboard lol


Exactly, and where you put your palm of your hand get so hot that you burn it, i actually burned my hand on the underside of the notebook and than i decided to measure the temps and the hottest i saw was like 100c at max temp! So no wonder i was burning my hand









I contacted HP about this and they repaired it but after 1 month it was the same thing so i sold the damn thing and bought my PC that i now own and i never go back to notebook, well at least not an HP notebook again


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That one was multiplayer @ 5760 6060), but it is a good representation of 1080P. like Ranger said , BF3 uses a lot of CPU.
> 
> witness
> Metro 2033 @ 5760 (6060)
> 
> 
> and
> Heaven 3.0 @ 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 @ 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, what fps are you getting?
Click to expand...





 If you open to original res, you can see the frame count)

In my own defense, I have been up to my bumpers in reviews and not been able to OC my GPU's beyond the anemic CCC sliders. hoping to get a bit of a break here and open these things up.


----------



## magicdave26

Well I just had a fun half an hour troubleshooting constant BSODs on login, PAGE_FAULT_IN...... bla bla bla,

I immediately thought RAM, lowered timings, upped CPU voltage, chkdsk /f, etc etc,

Turned out to be Coretemp lol Grrr


----------



## Ghost12

Had a drama earlier, spilt tea in my black widow, only a tiny bit and stopped working. I have a steering wheel attached to my desk as i have retired from bf3 and am now iracing and lazy to un-clamp it every time i am not playing. Luckily the wife saved the day with a hair dryer lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Had a drama earlier, spilt tea in my black widow, only a tiny bit and stopped working. I have a steering wheel attached to my desk as i have retired from bf3 and am now iracing and lazy to un-clamp it every time i am not playing. Luckily the wife saved the day with a hair dryer lol


seee, never make fun of the wifes hair products again LOL


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> seee, never make fun of the wifes hair products again LOL


Oh I wont, already having a hard time convincing her a racing cockpit and the investment required would look great in the living room as extra furniture without needing a new mech keyboard lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> seee, never make fun of the wifes hair products again LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wont, already having a hard time convincing her a racing cockpit and the investment required would look great in the living room as extra furniture without needing a new mech keyboard lol
Click to expand...

If you pull that off!...I will be praying to you at night







ROFL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Had a drama earlier, spilt tea in my black widow, only a tiny bit and stopped working. I have a steering wheel attached to my desk as i have retired from bf3 and am now iracing and lazy to un-clamp it every time i am not playing. Luckily the wife saved the day with a hair dryer lol


I could PISS on my keyboard and it would still work. Overbuilt Steelseries keyboard. I absolutely hated my Razer Lycosa.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I could PISS on my keyboard and it would still work. Overbuilt Steelseries keyboard. I absolutely hated my Razer Lycosa.


I have had no razor issues touch wood, razor blackwidow ultimate, razer nostromo game pad/board and death adder mouse. All 100% good


----------



## El-Fuego

My first build in over 9 years, Running stock with the stock cooler, [email protected], while I'm at work, connecting via teamviewer, to check from time to time if it's still running and didn't burn the house to ground








and with stock cooler can't complain about the temp, can't wait to get H220 and see the difference,
and i think we need to divide this forum 8320 and 8350, it is really active now, can't keep up.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you open to original res, you can see the frame count)
> 
> In my own defense, I have been up to my bumpers in reviews and not been able to OC my GPU's beyond the anemic CCC sliders. hoping to get a bit of a break here and open these things up.


Thanks, I'm definitely going to upgrade.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you open to original res, you can see the frame count)
> 
> In my own defense, I have been up to my bumpers in reviews and not been able to OC my GPU's beyond the anemic CCC sliders. hoping to get a bit of a break here and open these things up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm definitely going to upgrade.
Click to expand...

Great







I believe you will enjoy the performance. if you want some assistance OC'ing or other, give a holler


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> HELP. Can anyone see why my NB temp is so high? My overclock is stable but even before I overclocked it idled at 52C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 56C is after cooling down from a stress test which hit 62C and I shut it down.


You WILL have to have a fan on the NB block. Mine was very warm prob same as yours before I added a fan. now it sits way lower and never gets very high. Of course I cant tell you exactly what the temp is now, I mean I can but it wont help you. I use an airconditioned case. But in any regard you NEED a fan on that NB.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Well I just had a fun half an hour troubleshooting constant BSODs on login, PAGE_FAULT_IN...... bla bla bla,
> 
> I immediately thought RAM, lowered timings, upped CPU voltage, chkdsk /f, etc etc,
> 
> Turned out to be Coretemp lol Grrr


they ,whoever, should ban that darn program. HWiNFO64 forever bud


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well they are included in win8 so no probs....if ya still want to check it use this
> 
> Unpark-CPU-App.zip 521k .zip file


Thanks Gert. Apparently I didn't have the Windows patch (or whatever you call it) for it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

New OC







new fans are doing the job nicely


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi guys,
> thought you might to have a look at a rare 990FX board I reviewed a while back
> The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All them thar PCIe slots are tempting aren't they? LOL


Snazzy


----------



## Spawne32

finally a board that takes advantage of PCIe the way it was meant to be used


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally a board that takes advantage of PCIe the way it was meant to be used


?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131971
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817R

Keep in mind, no chip can actually do 7x16.


----------



## Spawne32

LOL @ the prices, jesus, i paid 69.99 for my board


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally a board that takes advantage of PCIe the way it was meant to be used
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131971
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817R
> 
> Keep in mind, no chip can actually do 7x16.
Click to expand...

Funny you should broach that subject. i have been doing some research and it seems to indicate that a 5th nvidia card in a quad fire setup can be dedicated to PhysX. I am continuing to look into it.


----------



## Majorhi

Will I reached a new high for me. Although it is not thoroughly benched through for stability due to a heat restriction due to inadequate cooling. I did reach the 5G barrier. I can only safely, remain at 62 or less at a 4.3G OC. Any higher and it goes over that temp. But still cool nonetheless. I did manage to run the WEI and surprisingly it went up a couple notches on the video graphics. Ahh now I just have to be content that I reached 5G until I get a cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Funny you should broach that subject. i have been doing some research and it seems to indicate that a 5th nvidia card in a quad fire setup can be dedicated to PhysX. I am continuing to look into it.


That will be really cool to see

Would that then mean that you can use a different gpu all together for physX .. Please excuse my ignorance on that,


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That will be really cool to see
> 
> Would that then mean that you can use a different gpu all together for physX .. Please excuse my ignorance on that,


yup,

I do:


----------



## MillerLite1314

ok I just got my fx-8320 installed an this is where I am at right now with it at stock running prime95


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally a board that takes advantage of PCIe the way it was meant to be used
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131971
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817R
> 
> Keep in mind, no chip can actually do 7x16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should broach that subject. i have been doing some research and it seems to indicate that a 5th nvidia card in a quad fire setup can be dedicated to PhysX. I am continuing to look into it.
Click to expand...

It can be done, but the project supporting it has died. (AMD GPUs with dedi PhysX)

If you had, say, 5 Titans, then yes. While Crossfire and SLI may only go up to 4, the number of GPUs hooked into a system can in theory be as high as the number of PCI-e lanes in said system. As far as programs that use GPGPU are concerned, it'll just load balance on all available GPUs.

Under Crossfire/SLI, the GPUs are shown to the OS formally as one GPU. This does not stop you from adding another GPU, or even adding 4 more if you like and running 2 banks of Quad-fire/SLI (though good luck supporting that driver side), and using software to allow for screen merging.

A PhysX card is outside the standard quad-bank, and thus can do whatever.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally a board that takes advantage of PCIe the way it was meant to be used
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131971
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817R
> 
> Keep in mind, no chip can actually do 7x16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should broach that subject. i have been doing some research and it seems to indicate that a 5th nvidia card in a quad fire setup can be dedicated to PhysX. I am continuing to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done, but the project supporting it has died. (AMD GPUs with dedi PhysX)
> 
> If you had, say, 5 Titans, then yes. While Crossfire and SLI may only go up to 4, the number of GPUs hooked into a system can in theory be as high as the number of PCI-e lanes in said system. As far as programs that use GPGPU are concerned, it'll just load balance on all available GPUs.
> 
> Under Crossfire/SLI, the GPUs are shown to the OS formally as one GPU. This does not stop you from adding another GPU, or even adding 4 more if you like and running 2 banks of Quad-fire/SLI (though good luck supporting that driver side), and using software to allow for screen merging.
> 
> A PhysX card is outside the standard quad-bank, and thus can do whatever.
Click to expand...

According to these folks it is still alive and being updated: as of june,

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html

1. First! Download below and Run PreHybrd.exe to prepare your system. It installs PhysXv2.729 and cleans up and replaces old files. It will clear legacy files so within the GeForce driver the PhysX.msi(folder) will install the latest. (If you run it again later accidentally you will have to install PhysX.msi and run Hybridiz.exe again!) This step was added since PhysXv9.12.0807 stopped containing most DLLs for under v2.7.3 support. You should never need to run it again, and it will never be updated beyond this original 2.7.2.9 version number.

2. Install four latest drivers from:
BOTH:
A.
13.5cap1 profiles AND
B.
ATi Catalyst v13.6 Win7/8 OR v13.4 XP64 OR XP32
AND BOTH:
C.
PhysX: v9.13.0325 AND ......


----------



## Vencenzo

I'm starting to feel like Gerts shadow in benchmarks.
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/halloffame

P.S. The Krakenx60 is underrated imo.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally a board that takes advantage of PCIe the way it was meant to be used
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131971
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817R
> 
> Keep in mind, no chip can actually do 7x16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should broach that subject. i have been doing some research and it seems to indicate that a 5th nvidia card in a quad fire setup can be dedicated to PhysX. I am continuing to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done, but the project supporting it has died. (AMD GPUs with dedi PhysX)
> 
> If you had, say, 5 Titans, then yes. While Crossfire and SLI may only go up to 4, the number of GPUs hooked into a system can in theory be as high as the number of PCI-e lanes in said system. As far as programs that use GPGPU are concerned, it'll just load balance on all available GPUs.
> 
> Under Crossfire/SLI, the GPUs are shown to the OS formally as one GPU. This does not stop you from adding another GPU, or even adding 4 more if you like and running 2 banks of Quad-fire/SLI (though good luck supporting that driver side), and using software to allow for screen merging.
> 
> A PhysX card is outside the standard quad-bank, and thus can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to these folks it is still alive and being updated: as of june,
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html
> 
> 1. First! Download below and Run PreHybrd.exe to prepare your system. It installs PhysXv2.729 and cleans up and replaces old files. It will clear legacy files so within the GeForce driver the PhysX.msi(folder) will install the latest. (If you run it again later accidentally you will have to install PhysX.msi and run Hybridiz.exe again!) This step was added since PhysXv9.12.0807 stopped containing most DLLs for under v2.7.3 support. You should never need to run it again, and it will never be updated beyond this original 2.7.2.9 version number.
> 
> 2. Install four latest drivers from:
> BOTH:
> A.
> 13.5cap1 profiles AND
> B.
> ATi Catalyst v13.6 Win7/8 OR v13.4 XP64 OR XP32
> AND BOTH:
> C.
> PhysX: v9.13.0325 AND ......
Click to expand...

Well, I have one slot left in my computer after installing my ZxR... I wonder if PCI-e 2.0 x4 is enough for a PhysX card...

Link to the post with the directions? I think I can swing grabbing a 640 or something.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> finally a board that takes advantage of PCIe the way it was meant to be used
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188070
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131971
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157327
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817R
> 
> Keep in mind, no chip can actually do 7x16.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should broach that subject. i have been doing some research and it seems to indicate that a 5th nvidia card in a quad fire setup can be dedicated to PhysX. I am continuing to look into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can be done, but the project supporting it has died. (AMD GPUs with dedi PhysX)
> 
> If you had, say, 5 Titans, then yes. While Crossfire and SLI may only go up to 4, the number of GPUs hooked into a system can in theory be as high as the number of PCI-e lanes in said system. As far as programs that use GPGPU are concerned, it'll just load balance on all available GPUs.
> 
> Under Crossfire/SLI, the GPUs are shown to the OS formally as one GPU. This does not stop you from adding another GPU, or even adding 4 more if you like and running 2 banks of Quad-fire/SLI (though good luck supporting that driver side), and using software to allow for screen merging.
> 
> A PhysX card is outside the standard quad-bank, and thus can do whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to these folks it is still alive and being updated: as of june,
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html
> 
> 1. First! Download below and Run PreHybrd.exe to prepare your system. It installs PhysXv2.729 and cleans up and replaces old files. It will clear legacy files so within the GeForce driver the PhysX.msi(folder) will install the latest. (If you run it again later accidentally you will have to install PhysX.msi and run Hybridiz.exe again!) This step was added since PhysXv9.12.0807 stopped containing most DLLs for under v2.7.3 support. You should never need to run it again, and it will never be updated beyond this original 2.7.2.9 version number.
> 
> 2. Install four latest drivers from:
> BOTH:
> A.
> 13.5cap1 profiles AND
> B.
> ATi Catalyst v13.6 Win7/8 OR v13.4 XP64 OR XP32
> AND BOTH:
> C.
> PhysX: v9.13.0325 AND ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have one slot left in my computer after installing my ZxR... I wonder if PCI-e 2.0 x4 is enough for a PhysX card...
Click to expand...

x4 is most def enough for a PhysX card, in fact if you plug a 7970 in an x4 slot, you will only lose 4-7% (or less) of performance.
You can actually run a PhysX card in a x1 slot if you had to. I was running 3x7970 + a GT 640 about six months ago and the 384 Cuda cores handled the physX nicely.

before someone says it, I have done it on numerous occasions and its fact
a bit of reading and benching on the subject

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/23.html


----------



## MillerLite1314

has anyone hit 59C cpu 43C core temps running prime95 at stock clock with their chip? I have the 8320.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> has anyone hit 59C cpu 43C core temps running prime95 at stock clock with their chip? I have the 8320.


Well I can say the 8350's run hotter than that on the stock cooler at stock settings running blend.
My specific chip was barely within thermals. I'd assume the 8320's follow suit.
I wouldn't attempt any sort of oc on the stock heatsink/fan.

43core is not bad if we're talking blend or largeft.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> has anyone hit 59C cpu 43C core temps running prime95 at stock clock with their chip? I have the 8320.


That is about right if you have 'normal' ambient temps (22c +/-)
why? are you concerned about 43c core Miller?

opps, Ven and I were typing at the same trime, what he said


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> they ,whoever, should ban that darn program. HWiNFO64 forever bud


I like HWiNFO64, and I've managed to get it to show CPU temp and load in the system tray, but can't see a way to have it add those temp icons at boot ?

That's why I like Coretemp, set and forget, usually lol and it sticks the temp and load in the system tray at boot, most of the time









--
In other news, the missus is away to the town as I speak, she's going to ask in the hardware shop if they have any 600-2000 grit sandpaper, if they do, it's lapping day


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> In other news, the missus is away to the town as I speak, she's going to ask in the hardware shop if they have any 600-2000 grit sandpaper, if they do, it's lapping day


please take pics if ya do of all stages


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That is about right if you have 'normal' ambient temps (22c +/-)
> why? are you concerned about 43c core Miller?
> 
> opps, Ven and I were typing at the same trime, what he said


I am because I'm running aftermarket air cooler (cooler master Gemini s524) and haven't touched over clocking yet. I live in Hawaii and don't have air-conditioning and its summer Lol ambient is in the 80's my house is 90's (Fahrenheit)


----------



## d1nky

is there any noticeable improvements from lapping?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> is there any noticeable improvements from lapping?


I dont think it matters on anything other than custom loops, it wont really help you get over voltage wall at 4.9-5GHz anyways.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> please take pics if ya do of all stages


Will do







And I`ll find out what that number is too lol

---
From everything I've read up on about lapping, even with air cooling, it can help a considerable amount with temps, the IHS seems to rarely be perfectly flat, more spoon shaped either concave or convex, lapping the IHS with sandpaper taped to a glass table brings it as flat as possible giving a much better connection between the heatsink and CPU

Whether that works for me in practise or not is another matter

EDIT - Hardware shop only has 600 and 1200 grit..... told her to grab them anyway but not sure I should try lapping with only 2 grits


----------



## Vencenzo

That term has a different definition in my house...
*Lapping* (Lap~ing)
1. When the cat pushes the keyboard half way off your lap while your gaming to make room for himself.
Use:
Question "Why did you miss that heal?"
Response "The cat was lapping"

Getting loopy, time to hit the sack.


----------



## CasperGS

Anyone got some pointer on how to bump this up and keep the temps down, I had 4.6ghz which I thought was stable for about a week then start shuting down on me. I run the H100i and when I push oc temps go crazy and I can test for stability. Ive tried many time to oc via fsb but nothing is ever stable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Anyone got some pointer on how to bump this up and keep the temps down, I had 4.6ghz which I thought was stable for about a week then start shuting down on me. I run the H100i and when I push oc temps go crazy and I can test for stability. Ive tried many time to oc via fsb but nothing is ever stable.


What are your voltages? you and do you have and DIGI options set.. A fan over the VRM's help a great deal as well

Is it just shutting down restarting more descriptive the better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I`ll find out what that number is too lol
> 
> ---
> From everything I've read up on about lapping, even with air cooling, it can help a considerable amount with temps, the IHS seems to rarely be perfectly flat, more spoon shaped either concave or convex, lapping the IHS with sandpaper taped to a glass table brings it as flat as possible giving a much better connection between the heatsink and CPU
> 
> Whether that works for me in practise or not is another matter
> 
> EDIT - Hardware shop only has 600 and 1200 grit..... told her to grab them anyway but not sure I should try lapping with only 2 grits


I have thought about doing that but too afraid I don't have money for a new processor if I screw it up what grain sandpaper?


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What are your voltages? you and do you have and DIGI options set.. A fan over the VRM's help a great deal as well
> 
> Is it just shutting down restarting more descriptive the better
> I have thought about doing that but too afraid I don't have money for a new processor if I screw it up what grain sandpaper?


Well as you can see I currently running at 1.4v @ 4.4ghz cpu multi. of 22. I do not have a fan on the vrm but I do have lots of airflow through my case 4 - 200mm Fans 2 in 2 out, if needed Id put a spot fan on it, but when I push past 4.6 the cpu gets too hot to test for stability.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Well as you can see I currently running at 1.4v @ 4.4ghz cpu multi. of 22. I do not have a fan on the vrm but I do have lots of airflow through my case 4 - 200mm Fans 2 in 2 out, if needed Id put a spot fan on it, but when I push past 4.6 the cpu gets too hot to test for stability.


He meant what are your other voltages not just your vcore









What digi power options you got, llc etc etc

it all helps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I like HWiNFO64, and I've managed to get it to show CPU temp and load in the system tray, but can't see a way to have it add those temp icons at boot ?
> 
> That's why I like Coretemp, set and forget, usually lol and it sticks the temp and load in the system tray at boot, most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> In other news, the missus is away to the town as I speak, she's going to ask in the hardware shop if they have any 600-2000 grit sandpaper, if they do, it's lapping day


in opening window hit config ( or right click the icon in startmenu after it is running and hit config ) then click display sensors at startup or display system summery @ startup ( or both ) and click auto start , you can also click minimize at startup

200 posts read nice to be back... ill ketch up on pms later today

welcome to all new ppl !~


----------



## Metalcrack

Finally found a happy medium. couldn't get my ram above 1692 stable (albeit decent timings 7-8-8-20). I swapped RAM slots and 1866 9-9-9-27 no problem. Higher benches and higher NB speeds. I have some fine tuning but my 8350 is around 4.6 at 1.42, NB at 2400. I want to try and cut some more timing off and I'll be happier.


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> He meant what are your other voltages not just your vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What digi power options you got, llc etc etc
> 
> it all helps


Sorry, was multi tasking conversations- wasnt trying to be rude or anything. Currently all that needs to be diable in the bios is disable. The most accurate oc's Ive been able to do requires high voltages to 1.5v and things get hot from there. My ram dosent play well with anyother settings then stock: CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000). I just ordered: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) today and waiting. Does pushing the NB get me higher with lower temps?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What are your voltages? you and do you have and DIGI options set.. A fan over the VRM's help a great deal as well
> 
> Is it just shutting down restarting more descriptive the better
> I have thought about doing that but too afraid I don't have money for a new processor if I screw it up what grain sandpaper?


From all the videos I've watched, people are generally starting at 600 grit, > 800 > 1200 > 2000 > 2500

The last couple are just for the perfect mirror finish apparently and don't make a lot of difference to the temps

If you do it carefully and for long enough, I don't see there being any way you will damage the CPU, just be careful with the pins, I'm still trying to work out how I'm going to hold it, or what I can protect the pins with that isn't going to static kill it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in opening window hit config ( or right click the icon in startmenu after it is running and hit config ) then click display sensors at startup or display system summery @ startup ( or both ) and click auto start , you can also click minimize at startup
> 
> 200 posts read nice to be back... ill ketch up on pms later today
> 
> welcome to all new ppl !~


Thanks for that, I`ll have a look in a while, currently trying to get my broadband fixed, apparently a load of cables got stolen and knocked people offline, I'm on my neighbours BT Openzone atm


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Sorry, was multi tasking conversations- wasnt trying to be rude or anything. Currently all that needs to be diable in the bios is disable. The most accurate oc's Ive been able to do requires high voltages to 1.5v and things get hot from there. My ram dosent play well with anyother settings then stock: CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000). I just ordered: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) today and waiting. Does pushing the NB get me higher with lower temps?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cpu/nb LLC knock down to high , you dont need extreme settings even on 5ghz i dont use extreme cpu/nb llc

cpu current cap knock down to 110% u got too much for that clock

cpu/nb cap down to 110%

cpu/nb voltage is a bit low knock that to around 1.3 for your clock

last bit of advice

uninstall asus crappy suite


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> From all the videos I've watched, people are generally starting at 600 grit, > 800 > 1200 > 2000 > 2500
> 
> The last couple are just for the perfect mirror finish apparently and don't make a lot of difference to the temps
> 
> If you do it carefully and for long enough, I don't see there being any way you will damage the CPU, just be careful with the pins, I'm still trying to work out how I'm going to hold it, or what I can protect the pins with that isn't going to static kill it
> Thanks for that, I`ll have a look in a while, currently trying to get my broadband fixed, apparently a load of cables got stolen and knocked people offline, I'm on my neighbours BT Openzone atm


If you got a spare board you can always seat it in it and sand....thats what I'd do.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> If you got a spare board you can always seat it in it and sand....thats what I'd do.


You need to have the sandpaper taped to a glass table and rub the CPU on the paper giving the perfect flat finish of the glass

I think rubbing the paper by hand over the CPU in the board would likely make it even more misshaped knowing my luck


----------



## d1nky

well guys as most of ya know, my chip is a fruitcake!

been experimenting. and well the vid is 1.3875 and when all bios is on stock, when it does the boost thing the cpu wants 1.41v for 4.2ghz









(however, i can get it to about 4.3 on 1.3875)

ive been experimenting with different stress tests all morning, well prime full blend wants more volts than anything else. OCCT is a joke and even my nan is stable with that test, IBT v.high/ max and extreme are good and require less volts. but my vrms get considerably hotter compared to prime.

final result - sometimes prime stable and always stable with IBT @4.7 with 1.48v

final stress test before ocing the ram!

and just to make sure im running IBT and small FFTs


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> You need to have the sandpaper taped to a glass table and rub the CPU on the paper giving the perfect flat finish of the glass
> 
> I think rubbing the paper by hand over the CPU in the board would likely make it even more misshaped knowing my luck


Nice...ty for that tid bit
+1


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasperGS*
> 
> Nice...ty for that tid bit
> +1












Ok, the missus has returned









Lets see if 2 different grit papers is enough for me to brave it

EDIT - It begins


----------



## Spawne32

what are you using to protect the pins?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> well guys as most of ya know, my chip is a fruitcake!
> 
> been experimenting. and well the vid is 1.3875 and when all bios is on stock, when it does the boost thing the cpu wants 1.41v for 4.2ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (however, i can get it to about 4.3 on 1.3875)
> 
> ive been experimenting with different stress tests all morning, well prime full blend wants more volts than anything else. OCCT is a joke and even my nan is stable with that test, IBT v.high/ max and extreme are good and require less volts. but my vrms get considerably hotter compared to prime.
> 
> final result - sometimes prime stable and always stable with IBT @4.7 with 1.48v
> 
> final stress test before ocing the ram!
> 
> and just to make sure im running IBT and small FFTs


Ya know D1nky,
Before you go badmouthing a program you should really know what you are talking about. OCCT has many options and two tests that stress the CPU, memory, GPU, and PSU to varying degrees.
Quote:


> *OCCT is a joke and even my nan is stable with that test,*


What test? OCCT CPU?, Linpack? small medium or large Data sets? what percentage of memory? 64 bit? AVX capable? all logical cores? In other words, none of them (stress/load tests) will give you accurate feedback if you don't set them up right or ask it to stress what you want loaded. Each stress test (P95,IBT, OCCT , Orthos, etc ) will stress or emphasize areas and components differently with their different libraries. OCCT has found errors in OC's that P95 did not at times and vice versa. I have been OC'ing since the days of the silver pen, volt mods with copper strands and homemade heatsinks. Some of the best OC'ers I know have been using OCCT as part of a stress/load regimen for years and if it's not heating it up as well as stressing your CPU, it's user error. Not only that but it also provides terrific feedback on what your various voltages are doing along the way.
Good luck with the pursuit of 5.0GHz

*@ MagicDave,*

If you really want to get serious...
get you one of these:









hehe

Looking forward to seeing your lap....errr...nevermind


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> well guys as most of ya know, my chip is a fruitcake!
> 
> been experimenting. and well the vid is 1.3875 and when all bios is on stock, when it does the boost thing the cpu wants 1.41v for 4.2ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (however, i can get it to about 4.3 on 1.3875)
> 
> ive been experimenting with different stress tests all morning, well prime full blend wants more volts than anything else. OCCT is a joke and even my nan is stable with that test, IBT v.high/ max and extreme are good and require less volts. but my vrms get considerably hotter compared to prime.
> 
> final result - sometimes prime stable and always stable with IBT @4.7 with 1.48v
> 
> final stress test before ocing the ram!
> 
> and just to make sure im running IBT and small FFTs


Ill bash ya some more than red did too.

You have got it wrong dinky, tut tut, but we will educate you









IBT (non avx) yes you can get a low voltage and it will still pass, IBT AVX requires MOAR volts than prime95 does, especially on my pc

OCCT is GREAT at logging temps volts stressing etc etc and for you to say it passes everything is quite wrong on your part.......


----------



## d1nky

im not looking for 5ghz, not on this cooler. im just looking for prime stable.... the full nescafe gold blend.

that was said in humour, ya not see the joke about running IBT and small FFTs together.

im just getting annoyed that i can run all the other stress tests at max and be good for an hour (im impatient plus the vrm phases cut out when the vrm circuitiry gets too hot about that time) but when it comes to full blend, nothing.

im talking 4.7ghz. i guess im being ignorant of my hardware and inadequate cooling. i shoudl be patient and have the stable 4.6, tweak ram and wait for WC.

and occt seems the easiest of them all, i may just use that from what you mentioned and pretend i dont know what prime is









didnt mean to cause offence! i always believed prime to be the god of stressing, and yea OCCT has a nice integrated suite.

btw OCCT = cpu linpack, avx capable 90%mem
IBT = extreme or maximum

i did ask where to find and use the AVX but no one helped lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im not looking for 5ghz, not on this cooler. im just looking for prime stable.... the full nescafe gold blend.
> 
> that was said in humour, ya not see the joke about running IBT and small FFTs together.
> 
> im just getting annoyed that i can run all the other stress tests at max and be good for an hour (im impatient plus the vrm phases cut out when the circuits too hot about that time) but when it comes to full blend, nothing.
> 
> im talking 4.7ghz. i guess im being ignorant of my hardware and inadequate cooling. i shoudl be patient and have the stable 4.6, tweak ram and wait for WC.
> 
> and occt seems the easiest of them all, i may just use that from what you mentioned and pretend i dont know what prime is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt mean to cause offence! i always believed prime to be the god of stressing, and yea OCCT has a nice integrated suite.


Thats why I explained it the way i did and don't get insulting







as did Gurty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> don't get insulting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as did Gurty


Thats because im on probation, still got around 2 1/2 months to go









the joys of being taken as rude & insulting


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> don't get insulting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as did Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because im on probation, still got around 2 1/2 months to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the joys of being taken as rude & insulting
Click to expand...

Rofl,
are you really?

I got called out by a mod for using an asterisk in a response. I am not kidding, it was not replacing a profanity or anything...I simply used an asterisk to make sure a footnote was marked, and got a lengthy TOS /probation PM.

* this was about two months ago


----------



## d1nky

probation probation as in ''i thought the law and the law won''?? haha

show me this AVX IBT, i been goggling it and all i get is intel this and that!

yea and gurty is from the uk like me......... tut


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Rofl,
> are you really?
> 
> I got called out by a mod for using an asterisk in a response. I am not kidding, it was not replacing a profanity or anything...I simply used an asterisk.


Yes lol I dont lie, everything i say is the truth









My own fault nobody to blame but myself lol but i had some great one liners aimed at people

I was nice to people but if they started getting all fan boyish and giving out bad info i used to go jumping in with 2 feet









So they piled on the infractions until i stopped. which is fair enough

Ever since i reread every post i do just to make sure it aint classed as rude n disrespectful

u get 20 points then ya banned from the site and im on 15 now i think i was 2 points away from site ban. They just didnt get me, im just like the same in RL here.

I have confirmation though i can rip into hurricane anytime i like (


Spoiler: Warning: Readatend!



did i say i didnt lie?







)



Edit: Whats peoples best rep they recieved?

heres mine, best and funniest as im clinically insane


----------



## d1nky

well i done 4.5ghz on 1.3875v with OCCT









prime literally told me to go go outside and have a word with myself!

i need some medicine..... stella!


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> well i done 4.5ghz on 1.3875v with OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime literally told me to go go outside and have a word with myself!
> 
> i need some medicine..... stella!


Have you tried finding your Max OC using a SPD or DOCP profile for 1600Mhz Ram? (not sure what it's called for ASRock)

Finding your max CPU OC while taking it easy on the IMC works good.
Then you can work on finding where your ram will happily run. (increasing CPU/NB voltage/speed etc to keep your ram stable)


Spoiler: Something to wet your whistle


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Have you tried finding your Max OC using a SPD or DOCP profile for 1600Mhz Ram? (not sure what it's called for ASRock)
> 
> Finding your max CPU OC while taking it easy on the IMC works good.
> Then you can work on finding where your ram will happily run. (increasing CPU/NB voltage/speed etc to keep your ram stable)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Something to wet your whistle


thanks on the help.

yea i set manual timings and speeds for the (JEDEC 1600) 1.6v, ive even ran a memtest for a few passes and its fine.

this time round im just using multi. HT and CPUNB stock 1.25 and 1.3v.

is there a way i can screenprint my bios? it is uefi. maybe im doing something wrong.

either that or this chip is an oc dud, damn my 4100 loved to be pushed on this board


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks on the help.
> 
> is there a way i can screenprint my bios?


stick mem stick in usb and press F12 to take a screenie


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> stick mem stick in usb and press F12 to take a screenie


WOW!

you guys better be in the mood to help lol i got a beer for ya!

was about to go gym but its raining hard!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Rofl,
> are you really?
> 
> I got called out by a mod for using an asterisk in a response. I am not kidding, it was not replacing a profanity or anything...I simply used an asterisk.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lol I dont lie, everything i say is the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own fault nobody to blame but myself lol but i had some great one liners aimed at people
> 
> I was nice to people but if they started getting all fan boyish and giving out bad info i used to go jumping in with 2 feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they piled on the infractions until i stopped. which is fair enough
> 
> Ever since i reread every post i do just to make sure it aint classed as rude n disrespectful
> 
> u get 20 points then ya banned from the site and im on 15 now i think i was 2 points away from site ban. They just didnt get me, im just like the same in RL here.
> 
> I have confirmation though i can rip into hurricane anytime i like (
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Readatend!
> 
> 
> 
> did i say i didnt lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Whats peoples best rep they recieved?
> 
> heres mine, best and funniest as im clinically insane
Click to expand...

Remember, you asked...



He was referring to this quote

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/1450#post_18469898

...and of course this ego inflater...


well ..ya know..what can i say?


----------



## d1nky

LOL^^^

anything here seem off? (btw this wasnt even prime stable lol)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Remember, you asked...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was referring to this quote
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/1450#post_18469898
> 
> ...and of course this ego inflater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well ..ya know..what can i say?


Red, Don't lie pls, you know only too well that you made a second account and rep yourself!!

Stinky dinky spoiler the pics pls or i wont help ya


----------



## d1nky

done..... now look ya cocky mofo


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> done..... now look ya cocky mofo


I aint cocky i just hate seeing my monitor covered in pics









I cant see much wrong there either fella, vcore bit a tad high but nothing too major

I reckon you cant get prime stable cus of your cooler seems to be the logical thing to point too unless ya got a really crappy deal on the silicon lottery

How are temps normally?


----------



## d1nky

idle - 28*c on bios one, bit more higher volts

1.45v full loaded package 45-50*c

if i try closer to 1.5v full load after 30+mins i have to stop @ 60*c

is there any other bios setting that would mess with stability.

sounds strange that to get 4.4ghz stable it wanted 1.438v and stable for an hour plus.

(apparently ones that perform poorly on air do well on LN2.... where do i get some







)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> idle - 28*c on bios one, bit more higher volts
> 
> 1.45v full loaded package 45-50*c
> 
> if i try closer to 1.5v full load after 30+mins i have to stop @ 60*c
> 
> is there any other bios setting that would mess with stability.
> 
> sounds strange that to get 4.4ghz stable it wanted 1.438v and stable for an hour plus.
> 
> (apparently ones that perform poorly on air do well on LN2.... where do i get some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i wouldnt try 1.5 on that cooler dude, could be a catastrophe lol

I aint putting your stuff down so dont think that

but i think u already know ya could do better witht he cooling if ya really wanting to overclock it.

I tell the truth to people as i started on a worse one than u in the arctic freezer 64 pro lol

it was crap and my temps shot up


----------



## Devildog83

wow this is a tuff room.


----------



## d1nky

1.5v for a few minutes of a bench is ok, and i only do that at night when its cold lol

im still waiting on my friggin wages to get the xspc 750 raystorm kit. been looking at monsoon compression fittings and a small res to put in ice.

guess im just goin to have to be patient and wait for better cooling! ill find a nice 4.6ghz and test out the ram!


----------



## Devildog83

Here is what I wet my whistle with even though I am a Yank.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 1.5v for a few minutes of a bench is ok, and i only do that at night when its cold lol
> 
> im still waiting on my friggin wages to get the xspc 750 raystorm kit. been looking at monsoon compression fittings and a small res to put in ice.
> 
> guess im just goin to have to be patient and wait for better cooling! ill find a nice 4.6ghz and test out the ram!


Yup its the best way i think, its what id do, ya wouldnt want to break something









Youll love the raystorm kit when ya get it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Something to wet your whistle



Here is what I wet my whistle with even though I am a Yank.[/quote]

Its what i drank when i was a drinker lol stella and Newky Brown


----------



## magicdave26

First 3 sheets used were 600 grit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Finally got down to the copper and started on 1200 grit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








That's enough! I heard my tablet tell me the time on the hour 3 times lol

Time to fit the CPU


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT - Oh yea, and the magic number was 1308


----------



## d1nky

double post ya naughty boy haha!

well its hard being impatient but itll be worth it, and if watercooling doesnt help itll be an RMA due to ''shutting down constantly''









its crazy the amount of volts this things wants, when i take it apart ill take a pic of batch number.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> First 3 sheets used were 600 grit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got down to the copper and started on 1200 grit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough! I heard my tablet tell me the time on the hour 3 times lol
> 
> Time to fit the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Oh yea, and the magic number was 1308


Amazing lol REP+1 quick too









noticed any difference ?

Put pics in spoiler pls


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Amazing lol REP+1 quick too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noticed any difference ?
> 
> Put pics in spoiler pls


Done









Well before doing this, P95 would jump up to 62-63c and keep climbing fairly quickly

Just let it run for a good while and after about 10 minutes it finally touched 59c on Coretemp and 58c / 64c on HWiNFO64, so it has definitely made a difference, not enough to give my current cooler any longer life if I'm honest, but if it can do that @ 4.7GHz - 1.45vcore on a £35 4-5 year old air cooler, I expect to see some decent temps when I put it under water


----------



## magicdave26

Delete plz - my net is broken


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> First 3 sheets used were 600 grit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got down to the copper and started on 1200 grit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough! I heard my tablet tell me the time on the hour 3 times lol
> 
> Time to fit the CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Oh yea, and the magic number was 1308


old school with that thar chip..

Looking good please post some more results and comparisons. please


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I did this to my fridge once

but if we are going flavor either Guinness or ....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well before doing this, P95 would jump up to 62-63c and keep climbing fairly quickly
> 
> Just let it run for a good while and after about 10 minutes it finally touched 59c on Coretemp and 58c / 64c on HWiNFO64, so it has definitely made a difference, not enough to give my current cooler any longer life if I'm honest, but if it can do that @ 4.7GHz - 1.45vcore on a £35 4-5 year old air cooler, I expect to see some decent temps when I put it under water


If you dont stress you may get 4.6, and then im being kind, i really think 4.7 is a bit out of your reach.

If you think about it, these are 8 core cpus and your 4-5 year old cooler aint built for it.

I aint saying its crap so pls dont think that, it just wasnt made to serve piledriver

Id be happy with whatever i got OC wise if it was me


----------



## d1nky

^^ when i was a kid i had 100+ large cans of stella in my fridge..... #drunk

well for me to get stable @4.5ghz it wants 1.46v









pass the LN2 please


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ when i was a kid i had 100+ large cans of stella in my fridge..... #drunk
> 
> well for me to get stable @4.5ghz it wants 1.46v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pass the LN2 please


You wont get much on LN you will hit a voltage cap....


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You wont get much on LN you will hit a voltage cap....


i just heard that chips that perform poorly on air/water do well on LN2... maybe thats just intel im not sure!

hey, at least im in within temps and stable for hour of prime!


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> old school with that thar chip..
> 
> Looking good please post some more results and comparisons. please


Well just about everything I ran before doing this at the same clocks and vcore was going over 62c, Cinebench just touches 51c now, seems to have knocked about 10c off for short tests, likely the same for P95 coming to think of it, I never let it go past 63c but fairly sure it would have happily climbed to the 70s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If you dont stress you may get 4.6, and then im being kind, i really think 4.7 is a bit out of your reach.
> 
> If you think about it, these are 8 core cpus and your 4-5 year old cooler aint built for it.
> 
> I aint saying its crap so pls dont think that, it just wasnt made to serve piledriver
> 
> Id be happy with whatever i got OC wise if it was me


Im 100% stable at 4.7 - 1.45vcore, and temps are great in everything now except P95 which is not a real world test, nothing I use the machine for will ever send the CPU into that sort of stress









You're right though, the old Tuniq has served me well over the years but it's time to retire her once I get a few pennies for a water loop, its been a very worthy cooler considering its price and age and what it's trying to cool atm lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i just heard that chips that perform poorly on air/water do well on LN2... maybe thats just intel im not sure!
> 
> hey, at least im in within temps and stable for hour of prime!


WOOT

No its the lower VID chips that put out a lot of heat that are good on LN2 yours is the exact opposite because once you hit 4.8 on water you will notice that your chip runs cool comparably but needs a lot more volts than everyone else

*These are estimates
Lets say VID is 1.35 @ 5GHz it will need about 1.55v
My VID is 1.375 @ 5Ghz I need Closer to 1.6v
For you being slightly higher you will need 1.62v for 5Ghz

However
VID of 1.35 is At a higher temp then the others for the same volts

To put in comparison
1st one hits 60c @ 1.55v <---ln2 <--High OC
2nd hits at 60c @ 1.58v <---Water <-- good OC
3rd hits 60c @ 1.6v <---Air/water <---You will see a cpu voltage cap when you hit water

A perfect LN2 chip would hit 60c @ 1.48v but have a clock speed of 5GHz

all of this of course is based if there was a perfect scale model however this is how the chips perform, There are exceptions These are not actual figures just examples
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Well just about everything I ran before doing this at the same clocks and vcore was going over 62c, Cinebench just touches 51c now, seems to have knocked about 10c off for short tests, likely the same for P95 coming to think of it, I never let it go past 63c but fairly sure it would have happily climbed to the 70s
> Im 100% stable at 4.7 - 1.45vcore, and temps are great in everything now except P95 which is not a real world test, nothing I use the machine for will ever send the CPU into that sort of stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right though, the old Tuniq has served me well over the years but it's time to retire her once I get a few pennies for a water loop, its been a very worthy cooler considering its price and age and what it's trying to cool atm lol


Fricken awesome hmmmmm


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Well just about everything I ran before doing this at the same clocks and vcore was going over 62c, Cinebench just touches 51c now, seems to have knocked about 10c off for short tests, likely the same for P95 coming to think of it, I never let it go past 63c but fairly sure it would have happily climbed to the 70s
> Im 100% stable at 4.7 - 1.45vcore, and temps are great in everything now except P95 which is not a real world test, nothing I use the machine for will ever send the CPU into that sort of stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right though, the old Tuniq has served me well over the years but it's time to retire her once I get a few pennies for a water loop, its been a very worthy cooler considering its price and age and what it's trying to cool atm lol


Well thats bloody great 4.7 for that cooler,







i wasnt sure if u did mean u was stable or trying for









Totally agree on the prime stable thing, i dont stress test no more myself. its pointless for me. I only play games really and surf web lately with the odd benchmark....what a busy and fruitful life i lead


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WOOT
> 
> No its the lower VID chips that put out a lot of heat that are good on LN2 yours is the exact opposite because once you hit 4.8 on water you will notice that your chip runs cool comparably but needs a lot more volts than everyone else
> 
> *These are estimates
> Lets say VID is 1.35 @ 5GHz it will need about 1.55v
> My VID is 1.375 @ 5Ghz I need Closer to 1.6v
> For you being slightly higher you will need 1.62v for 5Ghz
> 
> However
> VID of 1.35 is At a higher temp then the others for the same volts
> 
> To put in comparison
> 1st one hits 60c @ 1.55v <---ln2 <--High OC
> 2nd hits at 60c @ 1.58v <---Water <-- good OC
> 3rd hits 60c @ 1.6v <---Air/water <---You will see a cpu voltage cap when you hit water
> 
> all of this of course is based if there was a perfect scale model however this is how the chips perform, There are exceptions These are not actual figures just examples
> Fricken awesome hmmmmm


thanks for that







... on the scale im going id need a second psu lol (and LN2)

i just hope water will help otherwise ill be using my 4100 for a few weeks again lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... on the scale im going id need a second psu lol (and LN2)
> 
> i just hope water will help otherwise ill be using my 4100 for a few weeks again lol


The chip will end up being you limit the added power will help but once you start putting a toll on the VRMs for power you will see.. but water will get you to a nice comfortable speed that an extra 100-200MHz wont make much of a difference compared to the voltage need


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well thats bloody great 4.7 for that cooler,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt sure if u did mean u was stable or trying for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree on the prime stable thing, i dont stress test no more myself. its pointless for me. I only play games really and surf web lately with the odd benchmark....what a busy and fruitful life i lead


Yea I had the same problem with my 965 @ 3.9, P95 was too much but everything else was fine

I did have 4.8 - 1.465 but that tiny bump in vcore sent temps sky rocketing so I've had to lower it until I get a loop, quite happy with 4.7 though coming from 3.9









I don't even play many games lol, I just enjoy building kick ass machines and seeing how fast I can tweak them, me and my brother have an unspoken competition, and he's just built a haswell rig


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Yea I had the same problem with my 965 @ 3.9, P95 was too much but everything else was fine
> 
> I did have 4.8 - 1.465 but that tiny bump in vcore sent temps sky rocketing so I've had to lower it until I get a loop, quite happy with 4.7 though coming from 3.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even play many games lol, I just enjoy building kick ass machines and seeing how fast I can tweak them, me and my brother have an unspoken competition, and he's just built a haswell rig





Spoiler: Warning: Alert!!!







i'd of disowned him









I suppose its not your fault


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Alert!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd of disowned him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose its not your fault


I would disown you Gerty.. but then I would miss the small chatter in the wee bit of the night


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would disown you Gerty.. but then I would miss the small chatter in the wee bit of the night


Awwww you can have a man hug!!!!

maybe your night but its my day darling


----------



## d1nky

yesterday there was love..... now hatred lol

what sort of temps would come when i have a cpunb of about 2600mhz and above, itll take about 1.35v on cpunb from the feel of it!


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Alert!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd of disowned him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose its not your fault


haha, I'm happy, he's at 4.5GHz with a 4670k and gets 7.6 on Cinebench, I get 8.07 @ 4.7GHz and 8.25 @ 4.8GHz so Im still ahead of him in something


----------



## MillerLite1314

well I bit the bullet around 0300 and ordered an H80i from newegg. I overclocked to 4.2Ghz and had to shut down stress test because I hit 65C package. My volts were 1.4065. only increased multi and LLC was at high.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> well I bit the bullet around 0300 and ordered an H80i from newegg. I overclocked to 4.2Ghz and had to shut down stress test because I hit 65C package. My volts were 1.4065. only increased multi and LLC was at high.


H80i = high end air cooler your voltage is way high for 4.2


----------



## d1nky

all these new chips seem like they want friggin generators to run them lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> well I bit the bullet around 0300 and ordered an H80i from newegg. I overclocked to 4.2Ghz and had to shut down stress test because I hit 65C package. My volts were 1.4065. only increased multi and LLC was at high.
> 
> 
> 
> H80i = high end air cooler your voltage is way high for 4.2
Click to expand...

I'm thinking since he just ordered it he doesn't have it yet.

I'm also thining this will be much better then his GeminII S524.









Miller: should be able to get 4.7 to 4.8 out of that little chip with the H80i.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> H80i = high end air cooler your voltage is way high for 4.2


I noticed that looking at other users overclock's. I'm going to mess with it a lil more this afternoon.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm thinking since he just ordered it he doesn't have it yet.
> 
> I'm also thining this will be much better then his GeminII S524.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller: should be able to get 4.7 to 4.8 out of that little chip with the H80i.


good point
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I noticed that looking at other users overclock's. I'm going to mess with it a lil more this afternoon.


What is the VID of the chip sorry if I missed it before


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm thinking since he just ordered it he doesn't have it yet.
> 
> I'm also thining this will be much better then his GeminII S524.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miller: should be able to get 4.7 to 4.8 out of that little chip with the H80i.


thanks. the GeminII worked great for the 4300 and I would recommend it for most. I looked at the highest end air coolers and I settled for the H80i because it was on par and would better fit my case. I wanted performance and aesthetics. I don't think the NH-D14 would sit right in a cm 690 NVidia edition case with corsair vengeance.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> good point
> What is the VID of the chip sorry if I missed it before


At stock settings running small fft's in prime95 coretemp is giving me 1.375. Blend tests it bounces 1.375 and 1.4125


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> At stock settings running small fft's in prime95 coretemp is giving me 1.375. Blend tests it bounces 1.375 and 1.4125


he is asking for the VID not the core voltage

HWinfo64 will tell you


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> he is asking for the VID not the core voltage
> 
> HWinfo64 will tell you


thats a pretty accurate summary of VID. my vid jumps between 1.3875 and 1.4125 with turbo boost

where he said at 'stock' so turbo is within stock i guess

but yea hwinfo64 has vid in bold for ya!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thats a pretty accurate summary of VID. my vid jumps between 1.3875 and 1.4125 with turbo boost
> 
> where he said at 'stock' so turbo is within stock i guess
> 
> but yea hwinfo64 has vid in bold for ya!


Your Vid doesnt change.....does it?







im pretty sure it doesnt









i hate my mind


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your Vid doesnt change.....does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure it doesnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate my mind


It doesn't

Turn off all power saving and all turbo then you can fully see it correctly. however I think they are right about HWiNFO64

odd note sitting idle core 0 drops frequency but the other 7 remain @ 20.5 multi *** I am at stock


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your Vid doesnt change.....does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty sure it doesnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hate my mind


mine has not changed.. mind you one of the first things i did before loading windows was disable that turbo boost


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> Turn off all power saving and all turbo then you can fully see it correctly. however I think they are right about HWiNFO64
> 
> odd note sitting idle core 0 drops frequency but the other 7 remain @ 20.5 multi *** I am at stock


I only use hwinfo64 so i know they are right









i got best vid: 1.337









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mine has not changed.. mind you one of the first things i did before loading windows was disable that turbo boost


Ive never used turbo boost with my 8350


----------



## magicdave26

HWiNFO64 says my VID is 1.363 V


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> Turn off all power saving and all turbo then you can fully see it correctly. however I think they are right about HWiNFO64
> 
> odd note sitting idle core 0 drops frequency but the other 7 remain @ 20.5 multi *** I am at stock


maybe needs another notch in the voltage? maybe that core is getting the short end of the powar stick?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> maybe needs another notch in the voltage? maybe that core is getting the short end of the powar stick?


no means that core temp sucks opened HWiNFO64 and boom everything is reading correctly


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I only use hwinfo64 so i know they are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got best vid: 1.337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never used turbo boost with my 8350


Nice, my Vid is 1.337 (or 1.3375 in coretemp *shudder*)

actually i might have turned it on once... but turned if off shortly after.. fluctuation hell.

trying to figure out if CPU level up does anything :/


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no means that core temp sucks opened HWiNFO64 and boom everything is reading correctly


...or that.. lmao

my coretemp was forcibly uninstalled before i put in my new fans yesterday


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> what are you using to protect the pins?


I used the little square foam pad that the 965 chip was sitting on in its plastic housing, worked really well, just put my palm flat on top and moved it around in alternating direction circles until the paper went smooth


----------



## d1nky

at stock with everything enabled (c1e turbo etc etc) my vid jumps between 1.388 and 1.425


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> Turn off all power saving and all turbo then you can fully see it correctly. however I think they are right about HWiNFO64
> 
> odd note sitting idle core 0 drops frequency but the other 7 remain @ 20.5 multi *** I am at stock


after I posted that I did another overclocking run. hit 59C core temps with 1.38 volts and 3600Mhz clock. power saving and turbo disabled it gave me 1.375. running HWiNFO64 now


----------



## d1nky

damn the sad thing is my base vid is 1.388









and the cpu thinks it needs 1.425v for 4113mhz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> after I posted that I did another overclocking run. hit 59C core temps with 1.38 volts and 3600Mhz clock. power saving and turbo disabled it gave me 1.375. running HWiNFO64 now


Your VID is the same as mine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> damn the sad thing is my base vid is 1.388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cpu thinks it needs 1.425v for 4113mhz


Thats standard for turbo easier for AMD to program


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Your VID is the same as mine
> Thats standard for turbo easier for AMD to program


ok. I see you have an xspc kit. What are your temps and volts for your 5Ghz clock? (out of curiosity)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> ok. I see you have an xspc kit. What are your temps and volts for your 5Ghz clock? (out of curiosity)


close to 1.6 after llc hits temps exactly I cant remember as I stopped paying attention once I hit 5.1+ as I know for gaming Im cooler than 62c
I think for 5 it as around 62-65c I have noticed my chip likes to peak fast then drop temp super fast so that is another reason why I haven't noticed

Try 4.3 on stock volts. I can almost do 4.4 on stock


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> close to 1.6 after llc hits temps exactly I cant remember as I stopped paying attention once I hit 5.1+ as I know for gaming Im cooler than 62c
> I think for 5 it as around 62-65c I have noticed my chip likes to peak fast then drop temp super fast so that is another reason why I haven't noticed


Nice


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> damn the sad thing is my base vid is 1.388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cpu thinks it needs 1.425v for 4113mhz


- Load Optimal Defaults
- Disable Turbo, save and reset.

Go back into the BIOS and check your voltage.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> close to 1.6 after llc hits temps exactly I cant remember as I stopped paying attention once I hit 5.1+ as I know for gaming Im cooler than 62c
> I think for 5 it as around 62-65c I have noticed my chip likes to peak fast then drop temp super fast so that is another reason why I haven't noticed
> 
> Try 4.3 on stock volts. I can almost do 4.4 on stock


For 5ghz my best is 55C full load with this rad.....not sure what it is now as i not stressed at 5ghz in this weather









Old Rad i got 52-53C full load @5ghz

5ghz gaming temps depends on the game, most ive hit is 45C i think.

with star trek online i dont hit 40C


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Nice


Lets play a game..You get a setting and a voltage I will match and see if I can drop it multi only to make everything the same no turbo no APM CnQ or c6 either

everything else auto I want to test how Identical VID's react and your board is close to the same as mine..

10 runs IBT AVX Stable High Setting


----------



## d1nky

vid 1.3875

it wants 1.46v for 4.5ghz

and i cant get over 20mins stable with 4.6ghz and 1.488v

LOL


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> vid 1.3875
> 
> it wants 1.46v for 4.5ghz
> 
> and i cant get over 20mins stable with 4.6ghz and 1.488v
> 
> LOL


So 1.3875 is what your voltage is in the BIOS with all Auto settings other than Turbo being disabled (and after a restart, so the settings adjust to Turbo being disabled)?

Question about your ram as well. It says 8GB, so are they 8GB Modules? How many sticks are you running?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So 1.3875 is what your voltage is in the BIOS with all Auto settings other than Turbo being disabled (and after a restart, so the settings adjust to Turbo being disabled)?
> 
> Question about your ram as well. It says 8GB, so are they 8GB Modules? How many sticks are you running?


1.3875 is starting point and in bios 1.3875. on auto everything, software says 1.3875

and theyre 2 x 4gb sticks


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 1.3875 is starting point and in bios 1.3875. on *auto everything*, software says 1.3875
> 
> and theyre 2 x 4gb sticks


......so that's with Turbo disabled then? Because it will drop with Turbo disabled and after a restart. I wont be back on here for a bit, so I wont be able to reply, but:

From stock CPU settings with Turbo Disabled and (ASRock should be similar) Ultra High LLC. With that set in the BIOS - Save and Reset.

Back in the BIOS it will show what your Auto CPU voltage is now. Manually input that voltage so that it doesn't change. "Most" 8350's can hit 4.5Ghz stable with that voltage.

Depending on your ram though, you might have to set it to 1600Mhz with it's SPD settings and 1.4v-1.5v (try it at 1.4v first)


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> ......so that's with Turbo disabled then? Because it will drop with Turbo disabled and after a restart. I wont be back on here for a bit, so I wont be able to reply, but:
> 
> From stock CPU settings with Turbo Disabled and (ASRock should be similar) Ultra High LLC. With that set in the BIOS - Save and Reset.
> 
> Back in the BIOS it will show what your Auto CPU voltage is now. Manually input that voltage so that it doesn't change. "Most" 8350's can hit 4.5Ghz stable with that voltage.
> 
> Depending on your ram though, you might have to set it to 1600Mhz with it's SPD settings and 1.4v-1.5v (try it at 1.4v first)


tried all that, few guys on here have told me to try already.

and LLC is kind of messed up on this board, http://www.overclock.net/t/1078815/preview-asrock-990fx-fatal1ty-990fx-professional/140



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lets play a game..You get a setting and a voltage I will match and see if I can drop it multi only to make everything the same no turbo no APM CnQ or c6 either
> 
> everything else auto I want to test how Identical VID's react and your board is close to the same as mine..
> 
> 10 runs IBT AVX Stable High Setting


I see what you're saying. The 8320 and 8350 are pretty much the same chip. The variables would be cooling, mobo, and psu right? but ideally we should similar outcomes


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im the labourer so basically yea haha!


All power to the working class! I think a major redistirbution is in order. LOL.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> All power to the working class! I think a major redistirbution is in order. LOL.


haha was you thinking anarchy or a petition?!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lets play a game..You get a setting and a voltage I will match and see if I can drop it multi only to make everything the same no turbo no APM CnQ or c6 either
> 
> everything else auto I want to test how Identical VID's react and your board is close to the same as mine..
> 
> 10 runs IBT AVX Stable High Setting


this is actually a pretty cool idea.

if it can be done on a larger scale like most of the people visiting this thread, we might be able to get a baseline for VID and batchs to be able to have a clearer idea of what those vids/batchs do


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> All power to the working class! I think a major redistirbution is in order. LOL.


What happens when you run out of other peoples money.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What happens when you run out of other peoples money.


thats where we are now......


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is actually a pretty cool idea.
> 
> if it can be done on a larger scale like most of the people visiting this thread, we might be able to get a baseline for VID and batchs to be able to have a clearer idea of what those vids/batchs do


I got an email earlier from newegg with my h80i tracking info. Once she gets here I will be totally down.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> see my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 'Z' as well.
> You have more options with the Digital hybrid power phasing. You can effect capacitance and the switching frequencies with the CVF-Z
> 
> I just did a rather comprehensive review of the CVF-Z for OCC if you want to have a look.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


How does digital hybrid power phasing work? I am no engineer. Does it involve some sort of liquid cooling variant? I suppose it is very expensive. What about thelevel of maintenance . Leaks??


----------



## MillerLite1314

lot number can only be pulled off the actual cpu correct?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> haha was you thinking anarchy or a petition?!


The big C word


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What happens when you run out of other peoples money.


Expropriate the expropriaters I think we are way off topic now. If you like send me a private message. Just don't cuss or be the fool.


----------



## starrunner

Can any one tell me the correct thread for OCing the AMD FX 8350 with the correct steps? I would like to do an OC of 4.5ghz. Thanks very much...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrunner*
> 
> Can any one tell me the correct thread for OCing the AMD FX 8350 with the correct steps? I would like to do an OC of 4.5ghz. Thanks very much...


first post in the thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard#post_19033091


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrunner*
> 
> Can any one tell me the correct thread for OCing the AMD FX 8350 with the correct steps? I would like to do an OC of 4.5ghz. Thanks very much...


This is the correct thread (Or one of them ^^), and in simple terms, raise the CPU multiplier and test if you can boot and are stable, if not, raise the CPU vcore a small amount and test again, rinse and repeat until you hit a temperature wall or a voltage wall or a frequency wall - keep an eye on CPU temps

Many other factors to get things stable, read the thread there is a load of tips here


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> first post in the thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard#post_19033091


best one I've found for fx series


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> has anyone hit 59C cpu 43C core temps running prime95 at stock clock with their chip? I have the 8320.


I hit 42c core stock on my 8350 when testing with prime.

Edit: I meant to say, 43C seems within reason.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> well i done 4.5ghz on 1.3875v with OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime literally told me to go go outside and have a word with myself!
> 
> i need some medicine..... stella!


Mine will prime at that, but I think I have a pretty low VID. I'm still trying to figure out just what that entails. It's doesn't seen to run hot, but I haven't clocked anything higher than 4.5 Prime stable. Maybe I'll have time to try some higher clocks this weekend.


----------



## d1nky

im getting there slowly...

not sure if i should get my ram back up to full speed or concentrate on cpunb and HT first?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I hit 42c core stock on my 8350 when testing with prime.
> 
> Edit: I meant to say, 43C seems within reason.


ok I had originally asked the question because I am using aftermarket air but after playing around with it I have just realized I have weak aftermarket air and I have a new solution on the way.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im getting there slowly...
> 
> not sure if i should get my ram back up to full speed or concentrate on cpunb and HT first?


One GPU, no need to focus on HT.

so CPU/NB and ram it is!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> First 3 sheets used were 600 grit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got down to the copper and started on 1200 grit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough! I heard my tablet tell me the time on the hour 3 times lol
> 
> Time to fit the CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Oh yea, and the magic number was 1308


You inspired me to lap my A10-5800K....
Mine didn't turn out as good as yours though...
You did say #10 -200 grit paper right?

Man that copper layer is thin though ey?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You inspired me to lap my A10-5800K....
> Mine didn't turn out as good as yours though...
> You did say #10 -200 grit paper right?


Lol! Nice one!

I need to remeber to actually fill out the form for this club this weekend. It's good source of entertainment if nothing else


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> probation probation as in ''i thought the law and the law won''?? haha
> 
> show me this AVX IBT, i been goggling it and all i get is intel this and that!
> 
> yea and gurty is from the uk like me......... tut


opening post man ~ there is a linky
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> stick mem stick in usb and press F12 to take a screenie


has to be formated in fat32 as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> WOW!
> 
> you guys better be in the mood to help lol i got a beer for ya!
> 
> was about to go gym but its raining hard!


ALWAYS ~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 1.5v for a few minutes of a bench is ok, and i only do that at night when its cold lol
> 
> im still waiting on my friggin wages to get the xspc 750 raystorm kit. been looking at monsoon compression fittings and a small res to put in ice.
> 
> guess im just goin to have to be patient and wait for better cooling! ill find a nice 4.6ghz and test out the ram!


quick warning ( if you dont care, that is fine but be forewarned. ) everyone i know who has used them has said they are a pain in the rear. you slip off them with the tool and they are scratched ( very visible damage ) and the tool is a pain as well. can damage tubing. they do look great though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I only use hwinfo64 so i know they are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got best vid: 1.337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never used turbo boost with my 8350


i prefer mine 1.325
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What happens when you run out of other peoples money.


simple you just print more
( we are at a mixture of both of these ~ )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> lot number can only be pulled off the actual cpu correct?


correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Expropriate the expropriaters I think we are way off topic now. If you like send me a private message. Just don't cuss or be the fool.


feel free to include me i love a good debate... if it becomes an argument..... then ill leave


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> One GPU, no need to focus on HT.
> 
> so CPU/NB and ram it is!


cool, i just like the look of higher numbers lol

although crossfire and more ram will happen one day


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You inspired me to lap my A10-5800K....
> Mine didn't turn out as good as yours though...
> You did say #10 -200 grit paper right?
> 
> Man that copper layer is thin though ey?










haha

You know you're supposed to use sandpaper and your hand, not a vice and a grinder right ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> see my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 'Z' as well.
> You have more options with the Digital hybrid power phasing. You can effect capacitance and the switching frequencies with the CVF-Z
> 
> I just did a rather comprehensive review of the CVF-Z for OCC if you want to have a look.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/
> 
> 
> 
> How does digital hybrid power phasing work? I am no engineer. Does it involve some sort of liquid cooling variant? I suppose it is very expensive. What about thelevel of maintenance . Leaks??
Click to expand...

Hey Os,
No Digital power phasing is digitally controlled power delivery of the VRM.(not a cooling method) The options I was speaking of are that you can to a certain degree control the capacitance and switching frequencies for (in the case of ASUS digi+power) the CPU/CPU/NB/ amd memory. It gives more ability to fine tune how the power is delivered and usually allows for higher overclocks at lower Voltage as opposed to purely analog power. It;s really good news for those of us that like to run lots of memory and high overclocks. ( along with the incorporation of T-topology)


----------



## Mega Man

amd is talking about gaming working better on AMD systems in the future
~ 28:00
http://www.amd.com/us/aboutamd/newsroom/Pages/computex-2013.aspx

edit i hate flash only thing that freezes my pc... cant even keep watching vid...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Os,
> No Digital power phasing is digitally controlled power delivery of the VRM.(not a cooling method) The options I was speaking of are that you can to a certain degree control the capacitance and switching frequencies for (in the case of ASUS digi+power) the CPU/CPU/NB/ amd memory. It gives more ability to fine tune how the power is delivered and usually allows for higher overclocks at lower Voltage as opposed to purely analog power. It;s really good news for those of us that like to run lots of memory and high overclocks. ( along with the incorporation of T-topology)


And the equipment is bulky and has to be kept outside of the computer case no doubt. AND is expensive. Correctamon?


----------



## Durquavian

Is there a full moon? Normally p95 hates me. Yet no errors.

Tried 5.0 again but goes black and reboot like a power outage when stressing after 25-30 sec. Had voltage to 1.58v after vdroop.


----------



## Spawne32

woooo 1.58v, isnt that way over the recommended max lol


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Is there a full moon? Normally p95 hates me. Yet no errors.
> 
> Tried 5.0 again but goes black and reboot like a power outage when stressing after 25-30 sec. Had voltage to 1.58v after vdroop.


Not until the 23rd. Solar flares?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> woooo 1.58v, isnt that way over the recommended max lol


nah thats only .03v over.......a few of us go to around 1.68-1.70


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nah thats only .03v over.......a few of us go to around 1.68-1.70


lol 5ghz @ 1.58v is 231watts 1.7 is like 267 LOL that thing must cook


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> And the equipment is bulky and has to be kept outside of the computer case no doubt. AND is expensive. Correctamon?


huh? it is built into bios/mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> woooo 1.58v, isnt that way over the recommended max lol


i have done 1.65 and others have done 1.7


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Os,
> No Digital power phasing is digitally controlled power delivery of the VRM.(not a cooling method) The options I was speaking of are that you can to a certain degree control the capacitance and switching frequencies for (in the case of ASUS digi+power) the CPU/CPU/NB/ amd memory. It gives more ability to fine tune how the power is delivered and usually allows for higher overclocks at lower Voltage as opposed to purely analog power. It;s really good news for those of us that like to run lots of memory and high overclocks. ( along with the incorporation of T-topology)
> 
> 
> 
> And the equipment is bulky and has to be kept outside of the computer case no doubt. AND is expensive. Correctamon?
Click to expand...

What? No, it's built into the motherboard.

Giga uses a Digi-power style thing on the UD5, UD7, and UP boards too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> lol 5ghz @ 1.58v is 231watts 1.7 is like 267 LOL that thing must cook


aye it does, but satisfying when ya doing well in benchmarks









a couple of us found out our psu's were at their limit around 5.3ghz


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nah thats only .03v over.......a few of us go to around 1.68-1.70


= crazy! Lol! But seriously, mad respect to those who are pushing the limits with these chips. You are doing everyone a service by feeling out the limits. Do you know, if anyone on this thread has killed a Vishera yet? I haven't seen it.


----------



## Durquavian

AMD now states that it isn't the volts so much that you need to worry about, it is the temps. They kinda go hand in hand.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *AMD now states* that it isn't the volts so much that you need to worry about, it is the temps. They kinda go hand in hand.


Linky?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tried all that, few guys on here have told me to try already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This might work

BIOS 1.90 - Change from the Beta BIOS 1.91a that you are currently using.

After the BIOS update Load Optimal Defaults - Save/Exit go back into the BIOS

* OC Mode - Manual
* Disable Turbo
* CPU LLC 50%
* DRAM Load Profile Setting - Change from Auto to 1600Mhz
* Disable Power Saving Feature
* Leave other settings and voltages on Auto
* Save/Exit go back into the BIOS

* Manually set only the CPU voltage to whatever it says it is
* Manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.4v
* Change CPU Multi so it runs at 4.4Ghz

Stress test, raise CPU multi, raise CPU voltage if required. If it seems to take a large amount of CPU voltage, increase the CPU/NB to 1.2v and retry etc.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Linky?


Sorry something I saw a while back. Honest though it is what I read. Seemed there were a lot of questions with the 8350 and no real info on max temp and volts like previous chips. They said that the real issue to worry with was temps more so than volts, now don't go throwing 2.5v at it, I am sure they meant within reason. Obviously we see that here as many of us have gone above 1.55v , the normal max, and still use those chips Crsipy-free.


----------



## d1nky

hey thanks CR, i was using 1.9 for a while, tbh ive gone through them all since piledriver support and this one seems best.

LLC at 50% will give me a quite large vdroop. the dram is manually set to 1600mhz, that auto tab you see is xmp profiles. but timings override that.

atm im 30mins full blend stable @ 4.6ghz 1.48v 2600mhz cpunb and HT 1.3v and 1.25v

package temp 52*c cputin 63*c

i think i may be able to get 4.7ghz on this voltage. and then focus on my ram. may even bump FSB up in 2's to tweak it until it loses stability and then go back.

i set prime - test tab - worker windows - cpu priority to 9 and although my monitoring has slowed right down my stability seems better.

im starting to question software vs hardware

^^ at the volts. someone posted this before to help me. and well i take this with caution but it gives a good idea.

http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Os,
> No Digital power phasing is digitally controlled power delivery of the VRM.(not a cooling method) The options I was speaking of are that you can to a certain degree control the capacitance and switching frequencies for (in the case of ASUS digi+power) the CPU/CPU/NB/ amd memory. It gives more ability to fine tune how the power is delivered and usually allows for higher overclocks at lower Voltage as opposed to purely analog power. It;s really good news for those of us that like to run lots of memory and high overclocks. ( along with the incorporation of T-topology)
> 
> 
> 
> And the equipment is bulky and has to be kept outside of the computer case no doubt. AND is expensive. Correctamon?
Click to expand...

Os, you are still referring to 'Phase change' cooling. Thats a cooling solution that converts a gas into a liquid and back to dissipate heat. (think vapor chamber under extreme pressure) kind of thing. It uses a compressor like a air conditioner and I think thats what you are thinking of.
Digital power is your motherboards VRM controlled digitally for more precision delivery of voltage.

From the ASUS CVF-Z I did last week:
Quote:


> *Opening up Digi+ Power in the Extreme Tweaker tab opens up options that will be new to some users and can be looked at as the fine tune controls for power delivery. Here you control the capacitance for the CPU, CPU-NB, and the DRAM. Adjustments for the aforementioned capacitance can be made in 10% intervals, from 100% to 130% (140% in the case of phase control). Not only does this allow greater voltage to be used, but changes the switching frequencies for faster response and the stabilization of higher overclocks. Getting even more fine tuned, you have a separate setting that changes the switching frequencies for faster response. This level of control is great news for those of us, who in the course of our computing, used to have to choose between large amounts of RAM and high overclocks.
> 
> Moving down the list of power delivery options and optimizations are CPU Power Phase Control, which delivers increased stability to the CPU, or enable VRM Spread Spectrum for lower emission of EMI (electromagnetic interference), which also increases stability by limiting interference to surrounding components. CPU Power Duty Control allows the VRM to balance the loads applied onto each power phase to correspond to either the temperature or the current draw of each power phase. CPU Power Thermal control prevents the damage to the CPU power solution. You can see that digital power offers new and different implementations and protections, along with the ability to control how the power is delivered to the CPU, NB, and DRAM. The best way I found to overclock with this system, is to set the parameters for the digital power delivery in the BIOS, and then do the fine tuning in the ASUS TurboV EVO Suite II. As I said, most of the controls are intuitive, but it may be worth some time invested to experiment incrementally, to find how these values interact with each other when manually overclocking.*


If you want to have a look at the review, i go around the board pretty thoroughly.

ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z Review


----------



## El-Fuego

OCing 8350 on air
@ 4400 stable at 61c with load



edit : Air:, stock fan/heatsink


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> OCing 8350 on air
> @ 4400 stable at 61c with load
> 
> 
> 
> edit : Air:, stock fan/heatsink


Feel free to ask me about air cooling if you decide to get high end air coolers. Things might be easier with an h100 or something though.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Feel free to ask me about air cooling if you decide to get high end air coolers. Things might be easier with an h100 or something though.


thanks, I called local micro center earlier today asking them about their H220 stock, it shows there is one in stock but every time i go there and ask someone they cant find it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> thanks, I called local micro center earlier today asking them about their H220 stock, it shows there is one in stock but every time i go there and ask someone they cant find it


High end air cooling:
NH-D14: Comes with good fans.
Thermalright silver arrow sb-e: Comes with good fans.
Phanteks ph-tc14pe: Comes with decent fans and the best heatsink.

All of these are within 1-3 degrees celsius of eachother, and not far off an h100. Just make sure you have a case that can fit these coolers lol.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> High end air cooling:
> NH-D14: Comes with good fans.
> Thermalright silver arrow sb-e: Comes with good fans.
> Phanteks ph-tc14pe: Comes with decent fans and the best heatsink.
> 
> All of these are within 1-3 degrees celsius of eachother, and not far off an h100. Just make sure you have a case that can fit these coolers lol.


thanks, lol my case is big enough, problem is so my DIMMs,
i checked all of them before i decided to go water AIO, I wish I didn't buy these stupid DIMMS


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sorry something I saw a while back. Honest though it is what I read. Seemed there were a lot of questions with the 8350 and no real info on max temp and volts like previous chips. They said that the real issue to worry with was temps more so than volts, now don't go throwing 2.5v at it, I am sure they meant within reason. Obviously we see that here as many of us have gone above 1.55v , the normal max, and still use those chips Crsipy-free.


I'd believe it from experience. I completely wrecked a Pentium 4 Prescott to the point where it wouldn't make it into Windows desktop at 2ghz from 3.2ghz stock, and my i7 920 just doesn't clock like it used to, I had to raise volts for the same speeds.

Oddly enough my Opteron 165, which I pump a little under 1.7v through, is still alive and kicking and I keep this FX 8350 at 1.6v or so and it's been perfectly fine. No need to raise vcore at same settings, no benchmark scores going down, etc.

I think that AMD's chips are a lot tougher and cant a better beating. At least that's been my experience. Probably going to jynx myself and toast this 8350 soon, lol.

Also, did you guys see the HWBot Prime rankings lately? We obliterated everyone, even a bunch of 3930ks.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I'd believe it from experience. I completely wrecked a Pentium 4 Prescott to the point where it wouldn't make it into Windows desktop at 2ghz from 3.2ghz stock, and my i7 920 just doesn't clock like it used to, I had to raise volts for the same speeds.
> 
> Oddly enough my Opteron 165, which I pump a little under 1.7v through, is still alive and kicking and I keep this FX 8350 at 1.6v or so and it's been perfectly fine. No need to raise vcore at same settings, no benchmark scores going down, etc.
> 
> I think that AMD's chips are a lot tougher and cant a better beating. At least that's been my experience. Probably going to jynx myself and toast this 8350 soon, lol.
> 
> Also, did you guys see the HWBot Prime rankings lately? We obliterated everyone, even a bunch of 3930ks.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1396758/hwbot-prime Yeah I have been trying to get some debate on that but it is hard to get the Intel group to admit they lost at something.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sorry something I saw a while back. Honest though it is what I read. Seemed there were a lot of questions with the 8350 and no real info on max temp and volts like previous chips. They said that the real issue to worry with was temps more so than volts, now don't go throwing 2.5v at it, I am sure they meant within reason. Obviously we see that here as many of us have gone above 1.55v , the normal max, and still use those chips Crsipy-free.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd believe it from experience. I completely wrecked a Pentium 4 Prescott to the point where it wouldn't make it into Windows desktop at 2ghz from 3.2ghz stock, and my i7 920 just doesn't clock like it used to, I had to raise volts for the same speeds.
> 
> Oddly enough my Opteron 165, which I pump a little under 1.7v through, is still alive and kicking and I keep this FX 8350 at 1.6v or so and it's been perfectly fine. No need to raise vcore at same settings, no benchmark scores going down, etc.
> 
> I think that AMD's chips are a lot tougher and cant a better beating. At least that's been my experience. Probably going to jynx myself and toast this 8350 soon, lol.
> 
> Also, did you guys see the HWBot Prime rankings lately? We obliterated everyone, even a bunch of 3930ks.
Click to expand...

I know we can handle the voltage, I just want to see AMD say it.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1396758/hwbot-prime Yeah I have been trying to get some debate on that but it is hard to get the Intel group to admit they lost at something.


They will never debate it. They will just say there's something wrong with the benchmark. They also don't take very kindly to how things go when I compare Gentoo and Windows performance either, specially when it puts a stock FX 8350 ahead of a stock 3770k in LAME.

Not to mention the internet is full of Public Image Enhancement agencies and what not who's sole purpose is to spread FUD and talk good about products that aren' or aret good (Microsoft Lumia, supposedly Intel, etc).

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know we can handle the voltage, I just want to see AMD say it.


lol, I do too. It's too bad people have a problem with blaming the wrong manufacturer for hardware problems (the fan on my graphics card died, it's AMD/NVIDIA's FAULT!) instead of blaming the company who put that fan on the GPU.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know we can handle the voltage, I just want to see AMD say it.


More I think about it I think it was quoted from an AMD employee after the barrage of "what is the max safe voltage" requests. Some reason or other they seemed to leave the normal max voltage/ temp stuff off the normal venues.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> These are even uglier than the original Noctua colors... Releasing soon i assume.


Time to change all my fans.. lmao. I'm happy they went with the black.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> thanks, I called local micro center earlier today asking them about their H220 stock, it shows there is one in stock but every time i go there and ask someone they cant find it


yea i tryed that. better choice for you.

buy it online

within 20 min they have to call to tell them it has been pulled.

bet you they will find it.


----------



## sdcalihusker

I just posted my first official build log for my system. You guys in this thread (and of course ComputerRestore's overclocking guide) inspired me to take my system building to a new level. I've mostly built business systems in the past (DoD Contractor, Retired Navy). Here's a little peak:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> I just posted my first official build log for my system. You guys in this thread (and of course ComputerRestore's overclocking guide) inspired me to take my system building to a new level. I've mostly built business systems in the past (DoD Contractor, Retired Navy). Here's a little peak:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: Spoiler!


Hi SD and welcome,
sounds as if you might be a fellow "old dude" hehe
very classy looking build


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Time to change all my fans.. lmao. I'm happy they went with the black.


im running all cougar's in my build, except the front, have a 140mm i was gonna use but made no sense to bother with it.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome man


----------



## sdcalihusker

Thanks Red! Yep, I'm one of the older guys. I was in the Navy from 1990 to 2010 working in Information Technology, and retired to become a Network Engineer working on the same systems I worked on in the Navy. I'm not at all new to computers, but was new to overclocking and water-cooling. After this latest update to my build, I'm quite happy.

I've got a stable 4.8 Ghz (P95/IBT AVX and OCCT) and with the addition of the GPU water blocks, I've taken my GPU temps down to 31C at idle, 38C at full load. They were running at 43C on stock equipment idle, and close to 80C at full load.

Gotta say, I read this thread religiously every day, along with ComputerRestore's overclocking guide for the ASUS motherboards. I'm a quick learner, so I hadn't posted much in the few months I've been here, because I already understood what many of you have been teaching when others asked questions. I'm glad to be here. Maybe I'll start helping out with some of the overclocking advice as I become better with it.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> I just posted my first official build log for my system. You guys in this thread (and of course ComputerRestore's overclocking guide) inspired me to take my system building to a new level. I've mostly built business systems in the past (DoD Contractor, Retired Navy). Here's a little peak:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice setup.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I see what you're saying. The 8320 and 8350 are pretty much the same chip. The variables would be cooling, mobo, and psu right? but ideally we should similar outcomes
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is actually a pretty cool idea.
> 
> if it can be done on a larger scale like most of the people visiting this thread, we might be able to get a baseline for VID and batchs to be able to have a clearer idea of what those vids/batchs do
Click to expand...

Correct however since you are limited to cooling right now I can drop my multi down and match what you have at lets say 3.8.. Really what I Would like to find is if it is completely the same or if there is a variance.. the second thing to do would be temps however We are unable to match that..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> lot number can only be pulled off the actual cpu correct?


YAR the batch number is directly on the chip below the model number
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Is there a full moon? Normally p95 hates me. Yet no errors.
> 
> Tried 5.0 again but goes black and reboot like a power outage when stressing after 25-30 sec. Had voltage to 1.58v after vdroop.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> woooo 1.58v, isnt that way over the recommended max lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I know we can handle the voltage, I just want to see AMD say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I talked to AMD myself I think last month and was told that by a rep.. However that doesn't mean it is official Also if you look at the bulldozer over clocking guide they have posted voltages for type of cooling I think they have a max safe voltage of 1.55 only for RMA purposes


----------



## d1nky

now im playing cat and mouse with my cpunb and ram speeds.

obviously cpunb wants to be equal to total RAM speed or 3x higher than RAM base clock.

my RAM is 2133mhz which is an cpunb of 2200mhz. = easy but boring

do i drop the timings and have 2400mhz ram and cpunb

or 1800mhz super tight timings ram with 2600cpunb

when i get a watercooled loop ill try 3100mhz on cpunb and 2133mhz ram lol


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> now im playing cat and mouse with my cpunb and ram speeds.
> 
> obviously cpunb wants to be equal to total RAM speed or 3x higher than RAM base clock.
> 
> my RAM is 2133mhz which is an cpunb of 2200mhz. = easy but boring
> 
> do i drop the timings and have 2400mhz ram and cpunb
> 
> or 1800mhz super tight timings ram with 2600cpunb
> 
> when i get a watercooled loop ill try 3100mhz on cpunb and 2133mhz ram lol


I use AIDA64 Memory benchmark to see if clock speed or tight timings are better, my read/write speeds have increased coming from 1866 t0 2133 but my memory latency has increased from 42ms to nearly 60ms


----------



## Tarnix

I don't know if this is considered "stable", but I got a 3dmark run








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/750182
http://valid.canardpc.com/2826406


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't know if this is considered "stable", but I got a 3dmark run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/750182
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826406


not bad at all


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is considered "stable", but I got a 3dmark run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/750182
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2826406


Not bad as fears said but a little tip, you didnt have all that open did u when u did the benchmark?

ya can squeeze a few MOAR points out


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Not bad as fears said but a little tip, you didnt have all that open did u when u did the benchmark?
> 
> ya can squeeze a few MOAR points out


I don't remember. I have to run another run anyway, because the 3dmark11 run crashed on physx, lmao.
Got it done with a bit more volts
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6701291
now to run 3dmark (2012)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't remember. I have to run another run anyway, because the 3dmark11 run crashed on physx, lmao.
> Got it done with a bit more volts
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6701291
> now to run 3dmark (2012)


the 8200+ physics is a bit low for 5ghz dude, 9500 is about the average for 5ghz i think, some even get more with better ram


----------



## Tarnix

my ram isn't timings-fixed since I had to play with FSB... I have high performance compute off, and I'm probably volt-starved still. Sigh.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> my ram isn't timings-fixed since I had to play with FSB... I have high performance compute off, and I'm probably volt-starved still. Sigh.


what ya mean volt starved? give us what ya got at moment


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> Thanks Red! Yep, I'm one of the older guys. I was in the Navy from 1990 to 2010 working in Information Technology, and retired to become a Network Engineer working on the same systems I worked on in the Navy. I'm not at all new to computers, but was new to overclocking and water-cooling. After this latest update to my build, I'm quite happy.
> 
> I've got a stable 4.8 Ghz (P95/IBT AVX and OCCT) and with the addition of the GPU water blocks, I've taken my GPU temps down to 31C at idle, 38C at full load. They were running at 43C on stock equipment idle, and close to 80C at full load.
> 
> Gotta say, I read this thread religiously every day, along with ComputerRestore's overclocking guide for the ASUS motherboards. I'm a quick learner, so I hadn't posted much in the few months I've been here, because I already understood what many of you have been teaching when others asked questions. I'm glad to be here. Maybe I'll start helping out with some of the overclocking advice as I become better with it.


glad to hear it can help man !~
dont hesitate to ask questions or help!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I use AIDA64 Memory benchmark to see if clock speed or tight timings are better, my read/write speeds have increased coming from 1866 t0 2133 but my memory latency has increased from 42ms to nearly 60ms


huh i wonder why i average 39.2-42.5ns latency @ 2400 ram


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What? No, it's built into the motherboard.
> 
> Giga uses a Digi-power style thing on the UD5, UD7, and UP boards too.


I must be confused. I know there was a fellow here who has some custom phase control that enabled unusually high overclocks. Can't remember the details. Can someone bring me up to speed. Or is this some delusion due to fatigue or old age? I know the motherboards have it and LLC is part of the digi power management.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I must be confused. I know there was a fellow here who has some custom phase control that enabled unusually high overclocks. Can't remember the details. Can someone bring me up to speed. Or is this some delusion due to fatigue or old age?


U may mean phase change lol its a different kind of cooling

Google it cus i dont know what it is, i just know what its called and they can do some good overclocks with it


----------



## d1nky

my aida latency is minute compared to maxmem!

well instead of dropping speeds, ive taken what was stable full blend and now notching up the fsb by 2's and using small FFTs for that fine tuning.

when everything is unstable or temps too much ill stop and go back down 1 or 2

taken 2 days but my 24/7 clocks are nearly there


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> U may mean phase change lol its a different kind of cooling
> 
> Google it cus i dont know what it is, i just know what its called and they can do some good overclocks with it


simple.

phase change is cooling that can bring you below ambient temps.

one type is


Spoiler: simple description of ac to help with understanding!



ac in your house consists of 2 radiators.

one outside called a condenser ( most people only associate this with ac ) this removes heat from the refrigerant

one inside called the evaporator this removes heat from the air which ( makes the air cold.



one type of phase change is just taking an ac. and having a cpu block as an evaporator.

so you have an entire AC ( with a compressor ~ the size of a mini fridge comp close to your PC )

there are all sorts of versions but this is the most conman.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6233/ex-vap-15/Cooler_Express_2013_Super_Single_Evaporator_CPU_Cooling_Unit_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kit_-_All_Sockets_478_754_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_939_940_AM2_Xeon_CE-48-S-1C.html?tl=g49

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18270/cst-1375/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V10_Phase_Change_Cooled_ATXHTPX_Mid-Tower_Case_115V_-_Black.html?tl=g49#blank

another form is a TEC plate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> my aida latency is minute compared to maxmem!
> 
> well instead of dropping speeds, ive taken what was stable full blend and now notching up the fsb by 2's and using small FFTs for that fine tuning.
> 
> when everything is unstable or temps too much ill stop and go back down 1 or 2
> 
> taken 2 days but my 24/7 clocks are nearly there


maxxmem does not play nice with fx


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> simple.
> 
> phase change is cooling that can bring you below ambient temps.
> 
> one type is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: simple description of ac to help with understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> ac in your house consists of 2 radiators.
> 
> one outside called a condenser ( most people only associate this with ac ) this removes heat from the refrigerant
> 
> one inside called the evaporator this removes heat from the air which ( makes the air cold.
> 
> 
> 
> one type of phase change is just taking an ac. and having a cpu block as an evaporator.
> 
> so you have an entire AC ( with a compressor ~ the size of a mini fridge comp close to your PC )
> 
> there are all sorts of versions but this is the most conman.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6233/ex-vap-15/Cooler_Express_2013_Super_Single_Evaporator_CPU_Cooling_Unit_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kit_-_All_Sockets_478_754_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_939_940_AM2_Xeon_CE-48-S-1C.html?tl=g49
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18270/cst-1375/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V10_Phase_Change_Cooled_ATXHTPX_Mid-Tower_Case_115V_-_Black.html?tl=g49#blank
> another form is a TEC plate.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_cooling
> maxxmem does not play nice with fx[


Thanks for that dude, i aint got my surfing head on today, so ya explained it great


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> glad to hear it can help man !~
> dont hesitate to ask questions or help!~
> huh i wonder why i average 39.2-42.5ns latency @ 2400 ram


What timings are you using ?

I haven't tweaked mine since getting a stable 2133 so Im still on 11-11-11-31 2T


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> What timings are you using ?
> 
> I haven't tweaked mine since getting a stable 2133 so Im still on 11-11-11-31 2T


you must be able to hit 99927 1T at least, come on man ya not trying









Edit: can i ask if anyones steam is asking for email verification and not receiving it? even without changing pcs

steams support is bad lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> What timings are you using ?
> 
> I haven't tweaked mine since getting a stable 2133 so Im still on 11-11-11-31 2T


2400 10 12 12 31 43 2t currently
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you must be able to hit 99927 1T at least, come on man ya not trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: can i ask if anyones steam is asking for email verification and not receiving it? even without changing pcs
> 
> steams support is bad lol


mine took a few hours. think their server is just lagging


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you must be able to hit 99927 1T at least, come on man ya not trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: can i ask if anyones steam is asking for email verification and not receiving it? even without changing pcs
> 
> steams support is bad lol


lol, I did try for 1T when I finally got 2133 sorted the other day but memtest just crashed or froze, it wouldn't even run so I stuck it back to 2T

You're right though, I'm slacking, I'll tweak the timings once my BT engineer has fixed my interwebz, apparently he's on his way so I need a stable PC atm


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2400 10 12 12 31 43 2t currently
> mine took a few hours. think their server is just lagging


ah ok, star trek online it is then, i bought a few cheap old games this week on steam, mainly games i should of played but never got round to it lol

i got all the dungeon sieges 1 2 and 3 for 2.50 lol and i bought batman asylum i think that was £3 i only pirated that years ago but there was a fault on it so never got to complete it


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> What timings are you using ?
> 
> I haven't tweaked mine since getting a stable 2133 so Im still on 11-11-11-31 2T
> 
> 
> 
> you must be able to hit 99927 1T at least, come on man ya not trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: can i ask if anyones steam is asking for email verification and not receiving it? even without changing pcs
> 
> steams support is bad lol
Click to expand...

Steam didn't ask for email today.

2133MHz @ 9-10-10-27 1T
Its not your 9-9-9-27, but .....ain't them purty Gurty?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Steam didn't ask for email today.
> 
> 2133MHz @ 9-10-10-27 1T
> Its not your 9-9-9-27, but .....ain't them purty Gurty?


they do look good but i like meh Trident-X

goes great with my red/black theme...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Steam didn't ask for email today.
> 
> 2133MHz @ 9-10-10-27 1T
> Its not your 9-9-9-27, but .....ain't them purty Gurty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do look good but i like meh Trident-X
> 
> goes great with my red/black theme...
Click to expand...

Indeed, why did I think you were running the Sony 30nm ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Steam didn't ask for email today.
> 
> 2133MHz @ 9-10-10-27 1T
> 
> 
> Its not your 9-9-9-27, but .....ain't them purty Gurty?


WoW, ya cant hit 99927 2133 on those beasts?

Ill stick to my cheap ram haha

[email protected]/1866 1T

[email protected] 1T


----------



## Tarnix

Been poking things around... 5.3 is impossible to boot for me,
above 4.65 is hard as hell to make IBT-stable (due to overheat; Corsair H80, waiting on loop -- monday)
above 5.0 freezes randomly and/or is too hot for summer.

So back to 4.6, but I'm going to flash the newest bios, it apparently needs less volts.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> WoW, ya cant hit 99927 2133 on those beasts?
> 
> Ill stick to my cheap ram haha
> 
> [email protected]/1866 1T
> 
> [email protected] 1T


What are the rated timings for your RAM @ 2133 ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> What are the rated timings for your RAM @ 2133 ?


they aint rated for 2133 they rated for 1600mhz only lol

my timings i have for 2133 is [email protected]


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they aint rated for 2133 they rated for 1600mhz only lol
> 
> my timings i have for 2133 is [email protected]


which I have him beat at 2136 8-8-8-18 1t hahah Mine is rated 1866 though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> which I have him beat at 2136 8-8-8-18 1t hahah Mine is rated 1866 though


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWN


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Steam didn't ask for email today.
> 
> 2133MHz @ 9-10-10-27 1T
> 
> 
> Its not your 9-9-9-27, but .....ain't them purty Gurty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoW, ya cant hit 99927 2133 on those beasts?
> 
> Ill stick to my cheap ram haha
> 
> [email protected]/1866 1T
> 
> [email protected] 1T
Click to expand...

are you kidding?... I haven't had time to tweak anything. I haven'y even benched beyond the anemic 1125MHz slider on CCC for the 7970's
Hopefully after this Sabertooth review I can tweak, bench, and finally get into Metro Last light, Crysis 3, etc

you guys workin Metro LL? It's looking awfully good


Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> which I have him beat at 2136 8-8-8-18 1t hahah Mine is rated 1866 though


Quote:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWN


Rofl, you handed him that one F3ERS


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they aint rated for 2133 they rated for 1600mhz only lol
> 
> my timings i have for 2133 is [email protected]


Ah right, nice, lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Indeed, why did I think you were running the Sony 30nm ?


prolly because i also have a kit of sammies miracle ram but i dont use them 24/7 just for benching atm... will work on it. at some point to see if i can get them stable !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Been poking things around... 5.3 is impossible to boot for me,
> above 4.65 is hard as hell to make IBT-stable (due to overheat; Corsair H80, waiting on loop -- monday)
> above 5.0 freezes randomly and/or is too hot for summer.
> 
> So back to 4.6, but I'm going to flash the newest bios, it apparently needs less volts.


GL man !~

in other news i acctually bought a non seasonic unit..... kind of.... it is still seasonic

i got the xfx 1250w ( great sale 200 after 20mir +free shipping !~) ( personally dont like the look.... but i love the price )

so... maybe i can start keeping my gpus max oced without my second crappy psu !~


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> are you kidding?... I haven't had time to tweak anything. I haven'y even benched beyond the anemic 1125MHz slider on CCC for the 7970's
> Hopefully after this Sabertooth review I can tweak, bench, and finally get into Metro Last light, Crysis 3, etc
> 
> you guys workin Metro LL? It's looking awfully good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Moi kid?

I kid you not!

Not bought metro yet, im still waiting to play all the other games i have bought lol

I aint into fps's lately, dunno why cause i was a huuuuge fps fan, maybe im just fed up of the good gfx vs crap gameplay in fps's lately damn console ports









Was also thinking today when my kids are adults they'll be saying we had crap gfx


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> are you kidding?... I haven't had time to tweak anything. I haven'y even benched beyond the anemic 1125MHz slider on CCC for the 7970's
> Hopefully after this Sabertooth review I can tweak, bench, and finally get into Metro Last light, Crysis 3, etc
> 
> you guys workin Metro LL? It's looking awfully good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moi kid?
> 
> I kid you not!
> 
> Not bought metro yet, im still waiting to play all the other games i have bought lol
> 
> I aint into fps's lately, dunno why cause i was a huuuuge fps fan, maybe im just fed up of the good gfx vs crap gameplay in fps's lately damn console ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also thinking today when my kids are adults they'll be saying we had crap gfx
Click to expand...

Yup, yup,
Thats what looks so promising about Metro LL. Has a very immersive spooky story driven feeling so far...(as little as i have been able to get into)

Hey! any of you guys do Dirt 3 MP?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Moi kid?
> 
> I kid you not!
> 
> Not bought metro yet, im still waiting to play all the other games i have bought lol
> 
> I aint into fps's lately, dunno why cause i was a huuuuge fps fan, maybe im just fed up of the good gfx vs crap gameplay in fps's lately damn console ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was also thinking today when my kids are adults they'll be saying we had crap gfx


I have that same problem. I've been enjoying some MMO's lately. Mostly just a bunch of Alpha's and Closed Betas. I think I enjoy the testing more than actual playing.


Spoiler: Honestly What's Next!?!?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yup, yup,
> Thats what looks so promising about Metro LL. Has a very immersive spooky story driven feeling so far...(as little as i have been able to get into)


Nice i may have to buy it from blackbeard first i just dont trust fps's to pay £35/£40 quid for a game anymore.

i got skyrim from blackbeard and then i bought it cause i liked it but i aint touched it yet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I have that same problem. I've been enjoying some MMO's lately. Mostly just a bunch of Alpha's and Closed Betas. I think I enjoy the testing more than actual playing.


I got into star trek online weirdly lol but its rather good, crap gfx but great gameplay if ya a trekky


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yup, yup,
> Thats what looks so promising about Metro LL. Has a very immersive spooky story driven feeling so far...(as little as i have been able to get into)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice i may have to buy it from blackbeard first i just dont trust fps's to pay £35/£40 quid for a game anymore.
> 
> i got skyrim from blackbeard and then i bought it cause i liked it but i aint touched it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I have that same problem. I've been enjoying some MMO's lately. Mostly just a bunch of Alpha's and Closed Betas. I think I enjoy the testing more than actual playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got into star trek online weirdly lol but its rather good, crap gfx but great gameplay if ya a trekky
Click to expand...

This reminds me, dead Space 3 is up for $39.99 @ Origin and I need to pick up Mass Effect 3 and see the ending everyone was up in arms about.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This reminds me, dead Space 3 is up for $39.99 @ Origin and I need to pick up Mass Effect 3 and see the ending everyone was up in arms about.


Mass Effect 3 not played that beyond an hour either







its not that its bad , its pretty good just not got the head for em all







but ill play it again,

i even bought sli cards to go with the gaming too, maybe its my Mid Life Crisis









Deadspace 3 i played a bit and it looked alright, again i just not been bothered to play lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Mass Effect 3 not played that beyond an hour either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not that its bad , its pretty good just not got the head for em all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ill play it again,
> 
> i even bought sli cards to go with the gaming too, maybe its my Mid Life Crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadspace 3 i played a bit and it looked alright, again i just not been bothered to play lol


whats this may be stuff???????

red ill get back with you headed to elitches ( amusement park ) with the better half !~


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Mass Effect 3 not played that beyond an hour either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not that its bad , its pretty good just not got the head for em all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ill play it again,
> 
> i even bought sli cards to go with the gaming too, maybe its my Mid Life Crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadspace 3 i played a bit and it looked alright, again i just not been bothered to play lol
> 
> 
> 
> whats this may be stuff???????
> 
> red ill get back with you headed to elitches ( amusement park ) with the better half !~
Click to expand...

Very good, have fun









Gurty,
I would bet that this gaming thing is indeed a midlife Crysis....huh?...huh?...see what I did there?







thank you, thank you, I will be here all week. Tip your wait staff and so forth


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> whats this may be stuff???????


Haha Git









Hope the rollercoaster dont break down when ya on it and u end up being stuck up top!!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(oo the sarcasm)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> whats this may be stuff???????
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Git
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the rollercoaster dont break down when ya on it and u end up being stuck up top!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (oo the sarcasm)
Click to expand...

WOW, thats a pretty specific "I hope It don't..." LOL

Thats like sending a get well card that says "I heard you were sick...hope you don't die" hehe

Hey look I have 999 posts and ....oh rats


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> WOW, thats a pretty specific "I hope It don't..." LOL
> 
> Thats like sending a get well card that says "I heard you were sick...hope you don't die" hehe
> 
> Hey look I have 999 posts and ....oh rats


well it was the only response i could do wasnt it? What else could i say?


Spoiler: Alternative Ending...!



Have a good time? Meh




















u been here a year longer than me too.....lmao i must talk alot of crap!!!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> WOW, thats a pretty specific "I hope It don't..." LOL
> 
> Thats like sending a get well card that says "I heard you were sick...hope you don't die" hehe
> 
> Hey look I have 999 posts and ....oh rats
> 
> 
> 
> well it was the only response i could do wasnt it? What else could i say?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alternative Ending...!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time? Meh
Click to expand...

yeah you're right, that would be lame and ...HEY!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ..HEY!


Hey what? lol

Oh did you twig what I did in that post?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Mass Effect 3 not played that beyond an hour either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not that its bad , its pretty good just not got the head for em all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ill play it again,
> 
> i even bought sli cards to go with the gaming too, maybe its my Mid Life Crisis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadspace 3 i played a bit and it looked alright, again i just not been bothered to play lol


ME3 was bleh to me ... I just didn't enjoy it played about 3 hours worth waiting for it to catch me and it still was bleh.. perhaps it just isn't my thing About the same thing happened to me playing FinalFantasy 13

Now the Crysis series has me hooked and I am a bit ashamed that I broke down and paid for Sim City as much as I like it I hate it.

I have the first Metro.. gonna say I like that game only 4 hours in on it though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ME3 was bleh to me ... I just didn't enjoy it played about 3 hours worth waiting for it to catch me and it still was bleh.. perhaps it just isn't my thing About the same thing happened to me playing FinalFantasy 13
> 
> Now the Crysis series has me hooked and I am a bit ashamed that I broke down and paid for Sim City as much as I like it I hate it.
> 
> I have the first Metro.. gonna say I like that game only 4 hours in on it though


I was hooked on mass effect from the first game, i do agree 3rd was meh, compared to other 2.

I just want a game that looks good and plays good

seems alot of the time its just too much to ask


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I was hooked on mass effect from the first game, i do agree 3rd was meh, compared to other 2.
> 
> I just want a game that looks good and plays good
> 
> seems alot of the time its just too much to ask


To be honest that is why I got hooked on Crysis series Crysis 3 is very fun The Witcher 2 was good too


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hey guys. I'm trying to find out what CPU VID mean.
What is VID actually? Does it have anything to do with overclocking? Higer = better or bad?

Someone have any information about this, Thanks


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm trying to find out what CPU VID mean.
> What is VID actually? Does it have anything to do with overclocking? Higer = better or bad?
> 
> Someone have any information about this, Thanks


Check here. It might shed light on the subject.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm trying to find out what CPU VID mean.
> What is VID actually? Does it have anything to do with overclocking? Higer = better or bad?
> 
> Someone have any information about this, Thanks


Stock voltage for the CPU if BIOS is left on Auto


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Thanks so far. Does CPU VDDA also help any overclocking? I was also thinking what happens if i use offset voltage in stead of normaly. Is there any difference between offset voltage increment and manual voltage increment?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Thanks so far. Does CPU VDDA also help any overclocking? I was also thinking what happens if i use offset voltage in stead of normaly. Is there any difference between offset voltage increment and manual voltage increment?


offset is your volts at stock and the - & + values are used to get to the required voltage.

for instance your stock voltage is 1.32 and say u wanted to get to 1.42 you would use + 0.1 etc etc

Edit:

CPU VDDA on gigabyte boards it can help reduce overall vcore ive seen mentioned in here hundreds of pages back









Ive used it on my sabertooth and no viable gain if any at all. on my old asus board higher cpu vdda didnt help

if it works on offset im not sure never used offset


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> offset is your volts at stock and the - & + values are used to get to the required voltage.
> 
> for instance your stock voltage is 1.32 and say u wanted to get to 1.42 you would use + 0.1 etc etc
> 
> Edit:
> 
> CPU VDDA on gigabyte boards it can help reduce overall vcore ive seen mentioned in here hundreds of pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used it on my sabertooth and no viable gain if any at all. on my old asus board higher cpu vdda didnt help
> 
> if it works on offset im not sure never used offset


Thanks m8, really thanks


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> offset is your volts at stock and the - & + values are used to get to the required voltage.
> 
> for instance your stock voltage is 1.32 and say u wanted to get to 1.42 you would use + 0.1 etc etc
> 
> Edit:
> 
> CPU VDDA on gigabyte boards it can help reduce overall vcore ive seen mentioned in here hundreds of pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used it on my sabertooth and no viable gain if any at all. on my old asus board higher cpu vdda didnt help
> 
> if it works on offset im not sure never used offset


BTW, you are also and Sabertooth user, right?

Can you tell me what 'CPU power Thermal Control' and 'VRM Fixed Frequency Mode' does. I have these options in my DIGI+ power controle, but i have no clue what these feutures are? Does it help anything for overclocking?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> BTW, you are also and Sabertooth user, right?
> 
> Can you tell me what 'CPU power Thermal Control' and 'VRM Fixed Frequency Mode' does. I have these options in my DIGI+ power controle, but i have no clue what these feutures are? Does it help anything for overclocking?


Lol you type like hurricane.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> BTW, you are also and Sabertooth user, right?
> 
> Can you tell me what 'CPU power Thermal Control' and 'VRM Fixed Frequency Mode' does. I have these options in my DIGI+ power controle, but i have no clue what these feutures are? Does it help anything for overclocking?


thermal control is i think, like a temp setting at point it would throttle?....this is what ithink anyhow but i can be wrong







higher value for better cooling

vrm ffm http://www.overclock.net/t/1332604/vrm-fixed-frequency easier than me typing


----------



## The Sandman

Maybe this will help explain some of the "not so common voltages" etc found on Asus mobo's (for those who haven't seen it)
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking&country=&status=


----------



## Confide-

I was wondering if I can get some help overclocking my FX-8320. I am running a Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard. 500W Corsair PSU. Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler. 2x120mm case fan. 1x80mm case fan.

I am looking to get to 4.5-5.0

Here are my settings in my BIOS

*CPU Clock*- x17.5 @3500Mhz
*CPU NB Freq*.- x11 @2200
*CPB* Disabled
*CPU Freq.*- 200
*PCIe Clock*- 100
*HT Link Freq*- x12 @2400
*CPU PLL Volt*- 2.535
*DRAM Volt*- 1.510
*DDR VTT Volt* -.750
*NB Volt*- 1.105
*HT Link Volt*- 1.210
*NB/PCIe/PPL*- 1.810
*CPU NB VID*- Normal
*CPU Volt*- Normal
*Normal CPU VCORE*- 1.400

Any help will be greatly appreciated. If you need any further information please feel free to inbox me


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NBAasDOGG
> 
> BTW, you are also and Sabertooth user, right?
> 
> Can you tell me what 'CPU power Thermal Control' and 'VRM Fixed Frequency Mode' does. I have these options in my DIGI+ power controle, but i have no clue what these feutures are? Does it help anything for overclocking


hi NBA,
A lot of what you are coming accross are VRM features exclusive to the Digital Power of the ASUS MB's. They control the ability to store energy and extending the OC'ing frequency range(capacitence) and the precise tuning of the power delivery by way of controlling or effecting the switching frequencies of the VRM for the CPU/CPU/NB/ and the DRAM. The Thermal control you asked about is about thermal OC'ing tolerance, the higher the number (130-150) the wider the range or more latitude for higher or more extreme OC's.
I am on my way to reviewing the whole ASUS AMD 990FX MB lineup. The sabertooth is next but I have recently reviewed the CVF-Z, and the ASUS A85X. Both using the Digi+power VRM so maybe the BIOS section will help and giving you a starting point for using these settings.
hope it helps









http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_f2a85v/

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi NBA,
> A lot of what you are coming accross are VRM features exclusive to the Digital Power of the ASUS MB's. They control the ability to store energy and extending the OC'ing frequency range(capacitence) and the precise tuning of the power delivery by way of controlling or effecting the switching frequencies of the VRM for the CPU/CPU/NB/ and the DRAM. The Thermal control you asked about is about thermal OC'ing tolerance, the higher the number (130-150) the wider the range or more latitude for higher or more extreme OC's.
> I am on my way to reviewing the whole ASUS AMD 990FX MB lineup. The sabertooth is next but I have recently reviewed the CVF-Z, and the ASUS A85X. Both using the Digi+power VRM so maybe the BIOS section will help and giving you a starting point for using these settings.
> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_f2a85v/
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


you sure know a lot about all that technical stuff dude, great job









I have a question tho, what is the best board according to you for overclock FX CPU?

Also when steamroller comes out would i be able to use the same motherboard or do i need to buy another one if i would upgrade?


----------



## MillerLite1314

h80i flew into honolulu this morning, going to pick it up on monday (ups is saying it wont be at my door until tuesday night)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> I was wondering if I can get some help overclocking my FX-8320. I am running a Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard. 500W Corsair PSU. Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler. 2x120mm case fan. 1x80mm case fan.
> 
> I am looking to get to 4.5-5.0
> 
> Here are my settings in my BIOS
> 
> *CPU Clock*- x17.5 @3500Mhz
> *CPU NB Freq*.- x11 @2200
> *CPB* Disabled
> *CPU Freq.*- 200
> *PCIe Clock*- 100
> *HT Link Freq*- x12 @2400
> *CPU PLL Volt*- 2.535
> *DRAM Volt*- 1.510
> *DDR VTT Volt* -.750
> *NB Volt*- 1.105
> *HT Link Volt*- 1.210
> *NB/PCIe/PPL*- 1.810
> *CPU NB VID*- Normal
> *CPU Volt*- Normal
> *Normal CPU VCORE*- 1.400
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. If you need any further information please feel free to inbox me


Alright... well, your VID is perfect for this kind of overclocking. Higher VID parts (which your 1.4v is) usually run colder. Perfect for your H60.

Overclocking the PD chips is fairly straightforward. Raise CPU multi until it isn't stable, raise CPU voltage until it is stable, repeat until temps are too high. Later, if you want to really get into it, there's always FSB clocking, RAM OCing, and NB/HT tweaking to get the very most out of your chip, but there is no need to do that.

For now you'll want to disable APM, C1E, C6, and C'n'Q. Set your LLC value to it's highest level since you're on a 970a (It should be Extreme) The only voltage you should be concerned about for now is your CPU Vcore. You will probably need 1.425 to 1.45v in addition to Extreme LLC to get 4.5-4.6Ghz.

If you can raise CPU PLL, it can help reduce the Vcore needed to run at a given overclock. Do not set it higher than 2.695v (danger zone).

Max "safe" Vcore is 1.55v, but I think you'll hit a temp wall before that. Max "safe" temperature is 62C. HWiNFO64 is the recommended software for monitoring your system in this club, and you can find a link to IBT AVX in the OP, which combined with OCCT is out prefered stressing method as well.

If you need anymore help, let us know.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi NBA,
> A lot of what you are coming accross are VRM features exclusive to the Digital Power of the ASUS MB's. They control the ability to store energy and extending the OC'ing frequency range(capacitence) and the precise tuning of the power delivery by way of controlling or effecting the switching frequencies of the VRM for the CPU/CPU/NB/ and the DRAM. The Thermal control you asked about is about thermal OC'ing tolerance, the higher the number (130-150) the wider the range or more latitude for higher or more extreme OC's.
> I am on my way to reviewing the whole ASUS AMD 990FX MB lineup. The sabertooth is next but I have recently reviewed the CVF-Z, and the ASUS A85X. Both using the Digi+power VRM so maybe the BIOS section will help and giving you a starting point for using these settings.
> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_f2a85v/
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/
> 
> 
> 
> you sure know a lot about all that technical stuff dude, great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question tho, what is the best board according to you for overclock FX CPU?
> 
> Also when steamroller comes out would i be able to use the same motherboard or do i need to buy another one if i would upgrade?
Click to expand...

That is a good question. it sounded like the 1090/1050 chipset was a dead issue for SR, but the way some of the 990FX boards are being closed out, and the big changes in power scheming with SR, I am not so sure. I think It will be compatible with AMb3, but not full featured (thats my guess mind you)
Right now the best OC board is a toss up between the UD7 (rev 1.1) and the CVF-Z. I have pushed them both hard and get almost identical results.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That is a good question. it sounded like the 1090/1050 chipset was a dead issue for SR, but the way some of the 990FX boards are being closed out, and the big changes in power scheming with SR, I am not so sure. I think It will be compatible with AMb3, but not full featured (thats my guess mind you)
> Right now the best OC board is a toss up between the UD7 (rev 1.1) and the CVF-Z. I have pushed them both hard and get almost identical results.


So my formula IV extreme will not take SR?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That is a good question. it sounded like the 1090/1050 chipset was a dead issue for SR, but the way some of the 990FX boards are being closed out, and the big changes in power scheming with SR, I am not so sure. I think It will be compatible with AMb3, but not full featured (thats my guess mind you)
> Right now the best OC board is a toss up between the UD7 (rev 1.1) and the CVF-Z. I have pushed them both hard and get almost identical results.
> 
> 
> 
> So my formula IV extreme will not take SR?
Click to expand...

Hi Sugar,
It took me a minute to figure out why you asked that hehe. AM3b is the same as AM3+. From what I can gather, and like I said (my opinion) is that SR will be compatible with AM3+, but i have noticed that some 990FX boards are being retired of late (and other reasons) that I suspect the 1090/1050 will happen to take full advantage of all the changes with SR.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Sugar,
> It took me a minute to figure out why you asked that hehe. AM3b is the same as AM3+. From what I can gather, and like I said (my opinion) is that SR will be compatible with AM3+, but i have noticed that some 990FX boards are being retired of late (and other reasons) that I suspect the 1090/1050 will happen to take full advantage of all the changes with SR.


Yeah i have a 6300 working just fine on a IV. I dont really want to change mobo because this asus is pretty good. But either way i am looking for SR on release. Cheers


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Sugar,
> It took me a minute to figure out why you asked that hehe. AM3b is the same as AM3+. From what I can gather, and like I said (my opinion) is that SR will be compatible with AM3+, but i have noticed that some 990FX boards are being retired of late (and other reasons) that I suspect the 1090/1050 will happen to take full advantage of all the changes with SR.


This is why i am saving up lol.......i have a funny feeling they've changed their minds about steamroller and thats why the vishera based cpu's are coming out, to satisfy the "we wont change our chipset"









Steamroller will be the 1090/1050

Time willl tell


----------



## Confide-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright... well, your VID is perfect for this kind of overclocking. Higher VID parts (which your 1.4v is) usually run colder. Perfect for your H60.
> 
> Overclocking the PD chips is fairly straightforward. Raise CPU multi until it isn't stable, raise CPU voltage until it is stable, repeat until temps are too high. Later, if you want to really get into it, there's always FSB clocking, RAM OCing, and NB/HT tweaking to get the very most out of your chip, but there is no need to do that.
> 
> For now you'll want to disable APM, C1E, C6, and C'n'Q. Set your LLC value to it's highest level since you're on a 970a (It should be Extreme) The only voltage you should be concerned about for now is your CPU Vcore. You will probably need 1.425 to 1.45v in addition to Extreme LLC to get 4.5-4.6Ghz.
> 
> If you can raise CPU PLL, it can help reduce the Vcore needed to run at a given overclock. Do not set it higher than 2.695v (danger zone).
> 
> Max "safe" Vcore is 1.55v, but I think you'll hit a temp wall before that. Max "safe" temperature is 62C. HWiNFO64 is the recommended software for monitoring your system in this club, and you can find a link to IBT AVX in the OP, which combined with OCCT is out prefered stressing method as well.
> 
> If you need anymore help, let us know.


Yeah I do hit max 'safe' temp at 1.55v. But I have been lowering and lowering. Right now my CPU Multi is at 4.5 and my voltage is 1.45 v and I am getting max temps of 70


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That is a good question. it sounded like the 1090/1050 chipset was a dead issue for SR, but the way some of the 990FX boards are being closed out, and the big changes in power scheming with SR, I am not so sure. I think It will be compatible with AMb3, but not full featured (thats my guess mind you)
> Right now the best OC board is a toss up between the UD7 (rev 1.1) and the CVF-Z. I have pushed them both hard and get almost identical results.


Okay i understand well we have to wait than.

So i have the best motherboard







because the UD7 and the UD5 are basically the same only the UD7 supports quad SLI and quad CFX.

I hope steamroller has much better IMC memory controller because i do not like the funky FX memory controller because it only supports 1866 native.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> simple.
> 
> phase change is cooling that can bring you below ambient temps.
> 
> one type is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: simple description of ac to help with understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> ac in your house consists of 2 radiators.
> 
> one outside called a condenser ( most people only associate this with ac ) this removes heat from the refrigerant
> 
> one inside called the evaporator this removes heat from the air which ( makes the air cold.
> 
> 
> 
> one type of phase change is just taking an ac. and having a cpu block as an evaporator.
> 
> so you have an entire AC ( with a compressor ~ the size of a mini
> fridge comp close to your PC )
> there are all sorts of versions but this is the most common
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6233/ex-vap-15/
> Cooler_Express_2013_Super_Single_Evaporator_CPU_Cooling_Uni
> t_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kit_-
> _All_Sockets_478_754_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_939_940_AM2
> _Xeon_CE-48-S-1C.html?tl=g49
> 
> Seems that a Peltier cooler designed for a pc would be the best
> option for phase change. It can be much smaller than ac . Now I
> have to find out if there are any manufacturers. This would be
> ideal for me because my pc is in a sunroom. During the summer
> even with 12,000 BTU AC the temp does not dip below 88
> Farenheit from 1 p.m. until after 6:30 p.m.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That is a good question. it sounded like the 1090/1050 chipset was a dead issue for SR, but the way some of the 990FX boards are being closed out, and the big changes in power scheming with SR, I am not so sure. I think It will be compatible with AMb3, but not full featured (thats my guess mind you)
> Right now the best OC board is a toss up between the UD7 (rev 1.1) and the CVF-Z. I have pushed them both hard and get almost identical results.


I really can't wait until you do the review on the saber as I don't have the money/time to try different boards at the moment.. I really would like to see how it truly compares to the top end.. CHFvz and UD5-7 From what I can tell there isn't too much unless you are going LN2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi NBA,
> A lot of what you are coming accross are VRM features exclusive to the Digital Power of the ASUS MB's. They control the ability to store energy and extending the OC'ing frequency range(capacitence) and the precise tuning of the power delivery by way of controlling or effecting the switching frequencies of the VRM for the CPU/CPU/NB/ and the DRAM. The Thermal control you asked about is about thermal OC'ing tolerance, the higher the number (130-150) the wider the range or more latitude for higher or more extreme OC's.
> I am on my way to reviewing the whole ASUS AMD 990FX MB lineup. The sabertooth is next but I have recently reviewed the CVF-Z, and the ASUS A85X. Both using the Digi+power VRM so maybe the BIOS section will help and giving you a starting point for using these settings.
> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_f2a85v/
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


That is exactly what it is.. I have everything almost maxed to hit 5.1-5.2 even


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I'll start with another reason to hate this board: comes with SLI connects.







and the ones with GPUs are too short... Son of a ...

CPU-PLL mine is at 2.8554. Loves it there for some reason.

Mega man won't mention it but I made an air conditioned case. Works well an allows me to OC well even with my H55. And no dust anymore to clean out.


----------



## Devildog83

I have a radiator for a PC, when I was given this I said to myself what the hell am I going to do with that except recycle it. The entire thing is aluminum.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











OK not the pump.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok I'll start with another reason to hate this board: comes with SLI connects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ones with GPUs are too short... Son of a ...
> 
> CPU-PLL mine is at 2.8554. Loves it there for some reason.
> 
> Mega man won't mention it but I made an air conditioned case. Works well an allows me to OC well even with my H55. And no dust anymore to clean out.


Pretty sure its a pain but not crappy http://www.techpowerup.com/175762/msi-990fxa-gd80-sets-a-new-world-record-of-8-37ghz-with-fx-8350.html

My GD65 wasn't the greatest but wasn't bad.. However I refuse to touch another one.. However I had a conversation and it was either red or css that pointed out that there were features on the GD80 that the GD65 clearly lacked that help Overclocking greatly.. So i wouldn't be bashing it too hard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a radiator for a PC, when I was given this I said to myself what the hell am I going to do with that except recycle it. The entire thing is aluminum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK not the pump.


Nifty how big of a fan is on it and how loud? or are you running it passively?


----------



## Devildog83

This thing is from a MAC, I don't even know what the heck to do with it.


----------



## hurricane28

@ FEARS:

What do you mean by go LN2 on a board? what does that mean?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @ FEARS:
> 
> What do you mean by go LN2 on a board? what does that mean?


Liquid Nitrogen cooled aka LN2 ... (-198*F)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This thing is from a MAC, I don't even know what the heck to do with it.


http://encyclopedia2.thefreedictionary.com/water+cooled somthing like that .. there are examples on OCN but I can't seem to find them atm


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they do look good but i like meh Trident-X
> 
> goes great with my red/black theme...


Yes . I like my Trident-X 8 GB sticks. They are 1866 at 8-9-9-24. I run them as high as 2400 at 10-11-11-32 which are tighter timings than any 2400 mhz sticks.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok I'll start with another reason to hate this board: comes with SLI connects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ones with GPUs are too short... Son of a ...
> 
> CPU-PLL mine is at 2.8554. Loves it there for some reason.
> .


You must want to burn out your board or cpu. . Keep bragging on it. When it burns I'll be the one laughing at your folly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> I was wondering if I can get some help overclocking my FX-8320. I am running a Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard. 500W Corsair PSU. Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler. 2x120mm case fan. 1x80mm case fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to get to 4.5-5.0
> 
> Here are my settings in my BIOS
> 
> *CPU Clock*- x17.5 @3500Mhz
> *CPU NB Freq*.- x11 @2200
> *CPB* Disabled
> *CPU Freq.*- 200
> *PCIe Clock*- 100
> *HT Link Freq*- x12 @2400
> *CPU PLL Volt*- 2.535
> *DRAM Volt*- 1.510
> *DDR VTT Volt* -.750
> *NB Volt*- 1.105
> *HT Link Volt*- 1.210
> *NB/PCIe/PPL*- 1.810
> *CPU NB VID*- Normal
> *CPU Volt*- Normal
> *Normal CPU VCORE*- 1.400
> 
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. If you need any further information please feel free to inbox me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> simple.
> 
> phase change is cooling that can bring you below ambient temps.
> 
> one type is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: simple description of ac to help with understanding!
> 
> 
> 
> ac in your house consists of 2 radiators.
> 
> one outside called a condenser ( most people only associate this with ac ) this removes heat from the refrigerant
> 
> one inside called the evaporator this removes heat from the air which ( makes the air cold.
> 
> 
> 
> one type of phase change is just taking an ac. and having a cpu block as an evaporator.
> 
> so you have an entire AC ( with a compressor ~ the size of a mini
> fridge comp close to your PC )
> there are all sorts of versions but this is the most common
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6233/ex-vap-15/
> Cooler_Express_2013_Super_Single_Evaporator_CPU_Cooling_Uni
> t_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kit_-
> _All_Sockets_478_754_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_939_940_AM2
> _Xeon_CE-48-S-1C.html?tl=g49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that a Peltier cooler designed for a pc would be the best
> option for phase change. It can be much smaller than ac . Now I
> have to find out if there are any manufacturers. This would be
> ideal for me because my pc is in a sunroom. During the summer
> even with 12,000 BTU AC the temp does not dip below 88
> Farenheit from 1 p.m. until after 6:30 p.m.
Click to expand...

with a tec you have to still cool down the other side most people use a water block and still have a water loop. also they are way way way more inefficient that a chiller (ac)

@ durr it is not that i wont mention it. it is that you... never mind. besides i have you blocked. i dont know if blocking normally edits posts out of your quotes. but for some reason i can see this posts quote from you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a radiator for a PC, when I was given this I said to myself what the hell am I going to do with that except recycle it. The entire thing is aluminum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK not the pump.


that is the old style water cooling there !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes . I like my Trident-X 8 GB sticks. They are 1866 at 8-9-9-24. I run them as high as 2400 at 10-11-11-32 which are tighter timings than any 2400 mhz sticks.


nice. i think my next set will be the gskill 2600 they are only like 120 ( iirc ) and they are 10-12-12


----------



## hurricane28

I love my G.Skills too, i run them at 2400 with 11-11-11-33 timings at 1.65 volts.

The heat sink on my RipjawsX are also great they do not run hot even after i pumped a lot of data and i checked the heat sink and they were very cool so no need for RAM cooling here









I like the aesthetics as well, as for me that is important because i want my rig to look cool


----------



## Mega Man

no one has answered my q in my thread so ill tap your brains...


Spoiler: OFF TOPIC!



my question was about sound cards..... which to get and should i get one for my HTPC i plan on getting one for my main pc.. but i want to finnish my htpc atm ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> from what i have seen
> Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Creative Sound Blaster Z
> 
> seem like the best.
> 
> OR i can use the HDMI port
> 
> which do you recommend and most importantly WHY
> again this is not for gaming but HTPC ( streaming netflix/ blue ray rips from my main ) these seem to be the best. i dont need inputs. dont want to do any mixing. or anything like that. sound out only.
> 
> what do you guys think ~~ ( and why !~ )
> 
> thanks for your helps [email protected]~!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a radiator for a PC, when I was given this I said to myself what the hell am I going to do with that except recycle it. The entire thing is aluminum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


By the way, I love this radiator. I'd use it for decoration if nothing else. Old computer parts are visually cool. Check out these boards I grabbed out of an IBM System 32, before I scrapped it.



The System 32 was as big as a full size desk and super heavy. It was tempting to keep it.

Edit: I'm still not sure what I'm to do with the boards. Probably some sort of sculpture.


----------



## os2wiz

Mega Man do you know of a commercial peltier-tec cpu chiller that could work with my Swiftech H320 water loop? Good quality and not a budget buster.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega Man do you know of a commercial peltier-tec cpu chiller that could work with my Swiftech H320 water loop? Good quality and not a budget buster.


i dont know much about tec coolers.

but they will work with it as long as you can fit it underneath the cpu block.

basically you use the block to keep the tec cool and the tec to keep your tech cool.
they are more power hungry then the 8350 though. the key is to get one that can cool more watts then your cpu produces. but then you have to be able to cool the same amount of heat on the other side of the tec. which is why most people do not use them.

you can adj the power ( much like a fan controller or even with one idk ) to adj how cold it gets. but with any kind of phase change you have to protect your board from condensation as your board does go below ambient.

i really think you would be better off just using a chiller if you want those kind of results. and you will end up spending less monies. ( tecs seem cost friendly untill you see how much power they eat ( usually 24v ) so you need another power supply. usually will need more rads too cool them ect. )

you can get a new chiller for ~ 500

tec cooler
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21341

chillers
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_373

the nice thing about chillers is you can keep them in the closet or the next room and just run your tubing to it and it will keep the water at the temp you set it at. from my research i will be buying one of these unit in the future ( other things are higher priority atm ) they seem solid and most of the reviews i have seen are positive.
only thing i would add in line is a flow sensor. shouldnt be an issue... but hey i like the extra security.

the nice thing about keeping them in the closet / next room is the noise. although i woudl keep it in the next room and keep the window open with a fan in it so that the condenser keep cool and not over heat the unit. also you can only use it when you want and keep using your rads for 24.7 usage ( put a by pass in with ball valves ( can do a very crude ( you all have seen my paint skillz... or lack there of ) drawing if you want, you could even put in some qdcs to make it really easy to add in. ) but for 300-600 i really think it would end up being alot cheaper then tec. although there are a few other reasons


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one has answered my q in my thread so ill tap your brains...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OFF TOPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> my question was about sound cards..... which to get and should i get one for my HTPC i plan on getting one for my main pc.. but i want to finnish my htpc atm ...


I think HDMI is reasonable choice depending on what it's going out to. If you are intending on running it to a receiver or tv, I say go for it. Less cables and digital transfer. Out of those two sound cards I would pick the Asus, because it has a slightly higher SNR and I've read good reviews on Asus cards while shopping for sound cards. I believe I saw comparisons where it won out over the Sound Blaster Z when tested. I'm not sure where, so don't quote me on that. Though both are gaming cards.

Really something like this is a good deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132007

It has has the same SNR as the Z, but has a 192KHz sampling rate plus 7.1.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I think HDMI is reasonable choice depending on what it's going out to. If you are intending on running it to a receiver or tv, I say go for it. Less cables and digital transfer. Out of those two sound cards I would pick the Asus, because it has a slightly higher SNR and I've read good reviews on Asus cards while shopping for sound cards. I believe I saw comparisons where it won out over the Sound Blaster Z when tested. I'm not sure where, so don't quote me on that. Though both are gaming cards.
> 
> Really something like this is a good deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132007
> 
> It has has the same SNR as the Z, but has a 192KHz sampling rate plus 7.1.


yea it will be going to a tv/ amp


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont know much about tec coolers.
> 
> but they will work with it as long as you can fit it underneath the cpu block.
> 
> basically you use the block to keep the tec cool and the tec to keep your tech cool.
> they are more power hungry then the 8350 though. the key is to get one that can cool more watts then your cpu produces. but then you have to be able to cool the same amount of heat on the other side of the tec. which is why most people do not use them.
> 
> you can adj the power ( much like a fan controller or even with one idk ) to adj how cold it gets. but with any kind of phase change you have to protect your board from condensation as your board does go below ambient.
> 
> i really think you would be better off just using a chiller if you want those kind of results. and you will end up spending less monies. ( tecs seem cost friendly untill you see how much power they eat ( usually 24v ) so you need another power supply. usually will need more rads too cool them ect. )
> 
> you can get a new chiller for ~ 500
> 
> tec cooler
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21341
> 
> chillers
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_373
> 
> the nice thing about chillers is you can keep them in the closet or the next room and just run your tubing to it and it will keep the water at the temp you set it at. from my research i will be buying one of these unit in the future ( other things are higher priority atm ) they seem solid and most of the reviews i have seen are positive.
> only thing i would add in line is a flow sensor. shouldnt be an issue...
> Well that rules it for me. I don't have a budget anywhere near $500 and space and noise are issues I can't deal with.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont know much about tec coolers.
> 
> but they will work with it as long as you can fit it underneath the cpu block.
> 
> basically you use the block to keep the tec cool and the tec to keep your tech cool.
> they are more power hungry then the 8350 though. the key is to get one that can cool more watts then your cpu produces. but then you have to be able to cool the same amount of heat on the other side of the tec. which is why most people do not use them.
> 
> you can adj the power ( much like a fan controller or even with one idk ) to adj how cold it gets. but with any kind of phase change you have to protect your board from condensation as your board does go below ambient.
> 
> i really think you would be better off just using a chiller if you want those kind of results. and you will end up spending less monies. ( tecs seem cost friendly untill you see how much power they eat ( usually 24v ) so you need another power supply. usually will need more rads too cool them ect. )
> 
> you can get a new chiller for ~ 500
> 
> tec cooler
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21341
> 
> chillers
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=59_373
> 
> the nice thing about chillers is you can keep them in the closet or the next room and just run your tubing to it and it will keep the water at the temp you set it at. from my research i will be buying one of these unit in the future ( other things are higher priority atm ) they seem solid and most of the reviews i have seen are positive.
> only thing i would add in line is a flow sensor. shouldnt be an issue...
> 
> 
> 
> Well that rules it for me. I don't have a budget anywhere near $500 and space and noise are issues I can't deal with.
Click to expand...

i have a slightly cheaper alt for you. ill see if i can find the thread i am talking about.
side note may check here for more info and much more knowledge then i have
http://www.overclock.net/f/62/peltiers-tec
mosre tec infos
http://tecpeltier.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19
awww now i know why i cant find it it looks like he took the build log down :/


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi NBA,
> A lot of what you are coming accross are VRM features exclusive to the Digital Power of the ASUS MB's. They control the ability to store energy and extending the OC'ing frequency range(capacitence) and the precise tuning of the power delivery by way of controlling or effecting the switching frequencies of the VRM for the CPU/CPU/NB/ and the DRAM. The Thermal control you asked about is about thermal OC'ing tolerance, the higher the number (130-150) the wider the range or more latitude for higher or more extreme OC's.
> I am on my way to reviewing the whole ASUS AMD 990FX MB lineup. The sabertooth is next but I have recently reviewed the CVF-Z, and the ASUS A85X. Both using the Digi+power VRM so maybe the BIOS section will help and giving you a starting point for using these settings.
> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_f2a85v/
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Red, i have to admit sir. These reviews were awsome. Thanks m8


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one has answered my q in my thread so ill tap your brains...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OFF TOPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> my question was about sound cards..... which to get and should i get one for my HTPC i plan on getting one for my main pc.. but i want to finnish my htpc atm ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> from what i have seen
> Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Creative Sound Blaster Z
> 
> seem like the best.
> 
> OR i can use the HDMI port
> 
> which do you recommend and most importantly WHY
> again this is not for gaming but HTPC ( streaming netflix/ blue ray rips from my main ) these seem to be the best. i dont need inputs. dont want to do any mixing. or anything like that. sound out only.
> 
> what do you guys think ~~ ( and why !~ )
> 
> thanks for your helps [email protected]~!
Click to expand...

Sound Blaster Z is actually the lowest in the new line of sound cards from Creative. Above it are the Zx and the ZxR.

Depends what the HTPC will be plugged in to. If it will be plugged into a proper receiver, then the Z may not be good enough. In my case, I upgraded from an X-Fi Titanium to a SB ZxR, and now my receiver (HTR-6130) is the one holding back my STV-758s (old Fisher speakers).









But then, if it's just going to a TV's speakers, then why even bother with a sound card at all? You certainly won't hear the difference without something good to play it.

For the record, I love my ZxR so far. It's just a tad pricey for most people.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hi NBA,
> A lot of what you are coming accross are VRM features exclusive to the Digital Power of the ASUS MB's. They control the ability to store energy and extending the OC'ing frequency range(capacitence) and the precise tuning of the power delivery by way of controlling or effecting the switching frequencies of the VRM for the CPU/CPU/NB/ and the DRAM. The Thermal control you asked about is about thermal OC'ing tolerance, the higher the number (130-150) the wider the range or more latitude for higher or more extreme OC's.
> I am on my way to reviewing the whole ASUS AMD 990FX MB lineup. The sabertooth is next but I have recently reviewed the CVF-Z, and the ASUS A85X. Both using the Digi+power VRM so maybe the BIOS section will help and giving you a starting point for using these settings.
> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_f2a85v/
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/
> 
> 
> 
> Red, i have to admit sir. These reviews were awsome. Thanks m8
Click to expand...

Thank you NBA,
I genuinely appreciate that


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea it will be going to a tv/ amp


Cool. I would think it would be golden with HDMI.

On a side note. It's kind of a hassle to watch Netflix in Linux. It requires jumping through hoops, because of silverlight DRM. Though it's possible, I've just been using XMBC and some piratey plugins like Navi-X, if I want to watch something. I use XMBC in my desktop (Xfce), but I can also use XMBC in place of a normal window manager. I have some friends that have Linux HTPC boxes with XMBC only. It's a good setup. Still, NetFlix would be a hassle, so there's that. Probably wouldn't be worth it since you have Netflix. Though I did see a Netflix plugin for XBMC that uses IE for a player. That might work well on a Windows box or on Linux with WINE. So yeah I'm sort of jealous. As much as I like Linux, I wish Netflix was just supported


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one has answered my q in my thread so ill tap your brains...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OFF TOPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> my question was about sound cards..... which to get and should i get one for my HTPC i plan on getting one for my main pc.. but i want to finnish my htpc atm ...


Well it depends on the quality of the amp you are sending it because if you have an very high end sound card with descent or low end amp it would be pointless to have high end card.

So i assume you have pretty high end amp. To be honest it does not really matter what card you have as long it has 24bit christalizer and make sure it is THX certified because you can't go wrong when it has that certificate because only the best hardware will pass that test so you only getting the best possible. Make sure it is X-FI because it comes with the christalizer optimization that will christalize the audio.

Also it is hard to say what is the best because sound is different from each person so the best is to try out what suits you the best









here are some of the best cards:

http://sound-cards-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sound Blaster Z is actually the lowest in the new line of sound cards from Creative. Above it are the Zx and the ZxR.
> 
> Depends what the HTPC will be plugged in to. If it will be plugged into a proper receiver, then the Z may not be good enough. In my case, I upgraded from an X-Fi Titanium to a SB ZxR, and now my receiver (HTR-6130) is the one holding back my STV-758s (old Fisher speakers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then, if it's just going to a TV's speakers, then why even bother with a sound card at all? You certainly won't hear the difference without something good to play it.
> 
> For the record, I love my ZxR so far. It's just a tad pricey for most people.


I've been wondering about the quality of the ZxR. Sadly it's not supported by ALSA yet. SMH

Edit: Story of my life. Lol.

I was searching off and on for some time to find a good modern sound card with good Linux support. I'm still not sure what to get.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one has answered my q in my thread so ill tap your brains...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OFF TOPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> my question was about sound cards..... which to get and should i get one for my HTPC i plan on getting one for my main pc.. but i want to finnish my htpc atm ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it depends on the quality of the amp you are sending it because if you have an very high end sound card with descent or low end amp it would be pointless to have high end card.
> 
> So i assume you have pretty high end amp. To be honest it does not really matter what card you have as long it has 24bit christalizer and make sure it is THX certified because you can't go wrong when it has that certificate because only the best hardware will pass that test so you only getting the best possible. Make sure it is X-FI because it comes with the christalizer optimization that will christalize the audio.
> 
> Also it is hard to say what is the best because sound is different from each person so the best is to try out what suits you the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some of the best cards:
> 
> http://sound-cards-review.toptenreviews.com/
Click to expand...

X-Fi is two generations old now, that list better not be a 2013 list or that site has zero credibility.

SoundCore 3D has been out since 2012, and in addition to the Recon, the entire Z line uses it, which was launched this year.

This is the new king of the hill:


I should know, I have one. I upgraded from what that site thinks is "current".


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Cool. I would think it would be golden with HDMI.
> 
> On a side note. It's kind of a hassle to watch Netflix in Linux. It requires jumping through hoops, because of silverlight DRM. Though it's possible, I've just been using XMBC and some piratey plugins like Navi-X, if I want to watch something. I use XMBC in my desktop (Xfce), but I can also use XMBC in place of a normal window manager. I have some friends that have Linux HTPC boxes with XMBC only. It's a good setup. Still, NetFlix would be a hassle, so there's that. Probably wouldn't be worth it since you have Netflix. Though I did see a Netflix plugin for XBMC that uses IE for a player. That might work well on a Windows box or on Linux with WINE. So yeah I'm sort of jealous. As much as I like Linux, I wish Netflix was just supported


yea i know one of the reasons i am going windows for it.

debating if i want a ssd or a hdd. prolly going ssd and keep my hdds in my main tower... ill keep a few 4tb drives there and fill them with my blurays... only thing i hate about buying blue rays is i have to keep them accessible. and that usually means i never watch them again XD as they go with my gaming collection while not in boxes is just not easy to acess. so i figure now i can just buy them. rip them. and box them and not worry about it anymore. and with the software kya suggested ( albeit i actually got the creme of the crop package at least that i could find. ) i can also move it to my phones which will be amazing when i goto china. just watch it on my phone and use my recharge battery to keep my phone alive. on that note i am designing an awesome battery to recharge usb devices with... gonna be epic and you can replace the battery easy, and very very small. but that will be a story for another time.

also thank again kya i wont quote all of those but ill take a look at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thank you NBA,
> I genuinely appreciate that


just today having the time to read it and about to but i read the first 2 pages and i have to agree red. you do this for fun or professionally ?

kya i did see that one. but i thought it was nearly the same as the z but with the added ability for inputing sound? ill have to reread it again


----------



## Mega Man

delete
sorry


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> kya i did see that one. but i thought it was nearly the same as the z but with the added ability for inputing sound? ill have to reread it again


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048

vs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102050

116dB SNR vs 124dB, and:


Spoiler: SB Z







vs


Spoiler: SB ZxR







There's quite a bit more to it then that, just look at the PCB.









Oh, and ignore all that "gold" stuff, that means nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sound Blaster Z is actually the lowest in the new line of sound cards from Creative. Above it are the Zx and the ZxR.
> 
> Depends what the HTPC will be plugged in to. If it will be plugged into a proper receiver, then the Z may not be good enough. In my case, I upgraded from an X-Fi Titanium to a SB ZxR, and now my receiver (HTR-6130) is the one holding back my STV-758s (old Fisher speakers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then, if it's just going to a TV's speakers, then why even bother with a sound card at all? You certainly won't hear the difference without something good to play it.
> 
> For the record, I love my ZxR so far. It's just a tad pricey for most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about the quality of the ZxR. Sadly it's not supported by ALSA yet. SMH
> 
> Edit: Story of my life. Lol.
> 
> I was searching off and on for some time to find a good modern sound card with good Linux support. I'm still not sure what to get.
Click to expand...

Well, it works. Plug and play, as with anything else in linux.

You lose most of your shiny things Creative gives you; control panel, media server, stuff like that, but it doesn't cripple the hardware any.

Honestly... Don't buy a $200-250 card unless you're certain you can use it all. Look at something cheaper that you know will work.









Still, having "crossfire sound cards" is fun. (Yes, it's just a daughter card)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You must want to burn out your board or cpu. . Keep bragging on it. When it burns I'll be the one laughing at your folly.


Wow thx for the love and support. I wasn't bragging just mentioning it. Sure ur not Intel in disguise.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i know one of the reasons i am going windows for it.
> 
> debating if i want a ssd or a hdd. prolly going ssd and keep my hdds in my main tower... ill keep a few 4tb drives there and fill them with my blurays... only thing i hate about buying blue rays is i have to keep them accessible. and that usually means i never watch them again XD as they go with my gaming collection while not in boxes is just not easy to acess. so i figure now i can just buy them. rip them. and box them and not worry about it anymore. and with the software kya suggested ( albeit i actually got the creme of the crop package at least that i could find. ) i can also move it to my phones which will be amazing when i goto china. just watch it on my phone and use my recharge battery to keep my phone alive. on that note i am designing an awesome battery to recharge usb devices with... gonna be epic and you can replace the battery easy, and very very small. but that will be a story for another time.


Nice. Sounds like story I'd like to here. And China sounds like an adventure, I haven't traveled for awhile. I miss it.
Quote:


> Well, it works. Plug and play, as with anything else in linux.
> 
> You lose most of your shiny things Creative gives you; control panel, media server, stuff like that, but it doesn't cripple the hardware any.
> 
> Honestly... Don't buy a $200-250 card unless you're certain you can use it all. Look at something cheaper that you know will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, having "crossfire sound cards" is fun. (Yes, it's just a daughter card)


That is great and kind of sexy as far as sound cards go







I didn't think it worked yet. I don't think it is in the ALSA matrix. Maybe you could report that it works? I was really considering getting an old Live or Audigy, if I couldn't find a modern card that I liked. Only because they've worked with ALSA forever. I always have preferred creative cards. I bought my first SB Live to keep from using esd, in order to run multiple programs with audio. When I get a card, I might attempt to get rid of pulseaudio. I know most of my programs can use ALSA only instead, but I'm not sure about all of them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Nice. Sounds like story I'd like to here. And China sounds like an adventure, I haven't traveled for awhile. I miss it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That is great and kind of sexy as far as sound cards go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think it worked yet. I don't think it is in the ALSA matrix. Maybe you could report that it works? I was really considering getting an old Live or Audigy, if I couldn't find a modern card that I liked. Only because they've worked with ALSA forever. I always have preferred creative cards. I bought my first SB Live to keep from using esd, in order to run multiple programs with audio. When I get a card, I might attempt to get rid of pulseaudio. I know most of my programs can use ALSA only instead, but I'm not sure about all of them.


ill let you know when we buy another ticket. we try to go every year wife is from china so we have family there. that is the cool thing. i get both the touristy stuff and the home life. have to say going there really changed me. changes your perspective. you are always told that living in the us you are very lucky but actually seeing what others deal with and live like.... changes you, your beliefs and how you think.

i really started getting involved in everything that makes the usa great. and hands down i think it just makes you more patriotic.

tickets are not bad at all either if bought in advance. me and my wife never pay more then 900ish round trip. and the overseas flight is amazing. makes us airlines look like rowboats when compared to cruise liners ( i think that is the right lingo )


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Cool. I would think it would be golden with HDMI.
> 
> On a side note. It's kind of a hassle to watch Netflix in Linux. It requires jumping through hoops, because of silverlight DRM. Though it's possible, I've just been using XMBC and some piratey plugins like Navi-X, if I want to watch something. I use XMBC in my desktop (Xfce), but I can also use XMBC in place of a normal window manager. I have some friends that have Linux HTPC boxes with XMBC only. It's a good setup. Still, NetFlix would be a hassle, so there's that. Probably wouldn't be worth it since you have Netflix. Though I did see a Netflix plugin for XBMC that uses IE for a player. That might work well on a Windows box or on Linux with WINE. So yeah I'm sort of jealous. As much as I like Linux, I wish Netflix was just supported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i know one of the reasons i am going windows for it.
> 
> debating if i want a ssd or a hdd. prolly going ssd and keep my hdds in my main tower... ill keep a few 4tb drives there and fill them with my blurays... only thing i hate about buying blue rays is i have to keep them accessible. and that usually means i never watch them again XD as they go with my gaming collection while not in boxes is just not easy to acess. so i figure now i can just buy them. rip them. and box them and not worry about it anymore. and with the software kya suggested ( albeit i actually got the creme of the crop package at least that i could find. ) i can also move it to my phones which will be amazing when i goto china. just watch it on my phone and use my recharge battery to keep my phone alive. on that note i am designing an awesome battery to recharge usb devices with... gonna be epic and you can replace the battery easy, and very very small. but that will be a story for another time.
> 
> also thank again kya i wont quote all of those but ill take a look at it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thank you NBA,
> I genuinely appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just today having the time to read it and about to but i read the first 2 pages and i have to agree red. you do this for fun or professionally ?
Click to expand...

Thanks Mega








Technically for fun, however I was around for the days when the term "enthusiast" meant someone who appreciated the tech and knew something about or wanted to learn about. Not just anyone who in possession of a $500 graphics card or processor. I miss that. Thats why I hang out in this thread. it seems most everyone here is interested in learning more about their machines and the engineering that goes into them.
...getting off soapbox


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically for fun, however I was around for the days when the term "enthusiast" meant someone who appreciated the tech and knew something about or wanted to learn about. Not just anyone who in possession of a $500 graphics card or processor. I miss that. Thats why I hang out in this thread. it seems most everyone here is interested in learning more about their machines and the engineering that goes into them.
> ...getting off soapbox


i wish i had half the knowledge that came across in that review ( just got done )
your review did it for me. i will be giving up meh saberkitty for the CHVz meh only gripe is the lack of thermistors mounted on the board. i know i dont need to know what temp my usb3.0 is... but come on... i want to !~
i also was looking at some of those bios settings and like what in the world does that do?

side note. getting worried. at my xfx1250w purchase.... saw the johnyguru review.... it didnt even pass gold on his review. but on all others i have seen it did... hoping he got a bad unit... and the ripple seems high to me when compared with thex1250 from seasonic ... ( not that i really know much about that.... )

really looking foreward to all the ram options for power it has vs my saberkitty. hoping i can finally get my 32gb stablez....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically for fun, however I was around for the days when the term "enthusiast" meant someone who appreciated the tech and knew something about or wanted to learn about. Not just anyone who in possession of a $500 graphics card or processor. I miss that. Thats why I hang out in this thread. it seems most everyone here is interested in learning more about their machines and the engineering that goes into them.
> ...getting off soapbox


i enjoy this bunch for that reason.. each regular here is about learning or sharing knowledge..i know that if i never joined up with this club i wouldnt have half the power i do now


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically for fun, however I was around for the days when the term "enthusiast" meant someone who appreciated the tech and knew something about or wanted to learn about. Not just anyone who in possession of a $500 graphics card or processor. I miss that. Thats why I hang out in this thread. it seems most everyone here is interested in learning more about their machines and the engineering that goes into them.
> ...getting off soapbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i had half the knowledge that came across in that review ( just got done )
> your review did it for me. i will be giving up meh saberkitty for the CHVz meh only gripe is the lack of thermistors mounted on the board. i know i dont need to know what temp my usb3.0 is... but come on... i want to !~
> i also was looking at some of those bios settings and like what in the world does that do?
> 
> side note. getting worried. at my xfx1250w purchase.... saw the johnyguru review.... it didnt even pass gold on his review. but on all others i have seen it did... hoping he got a bad unit... and the ripple seems high to me when compared with thex1250 from seasonic ... ( not that i really know much about that.... )
Click to expand...

Yeah having only 4 was asurprise for me as well, but it has just about everything else.
BTW "ripple" is a deviation from the target or desired DC output. Today a very good PSU will be at or below about 25mv on most of the rails. Some of the really cheapy PSU's will have 400mv+. The problem with ripple is that it causes heat, instability, and is harder on components, a lot of ripple will rattle the CPU apart over time. It separates the layers of the CPU and eventually it won't hold that OC, and electro-migration, latchup come into play. i have not seen the review, but I bet it's not too bad for that Seasonic unit. that graph I posted earlier is a form of ripple


as far as not getting the gold cert, [H] did a great story about placing to much emphasis on the platinum/Gold/silver/Bronze certification. I will see if I can find it for you.

Here it is :
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/3#.UbQFuj5IGCk


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill let you know when we buy another ticket. we try to go every year wife is from china so we have family there. that is the cool thing. i get both the touristy stuff and the home life. have to say going there really changed me. changes your perspective. you are always told that living in the us you are very lucky but actually seeing what others deal with and live like.... changes you, your beliefs and how you think.
> 
> i really started getting involved in everything that makes the usa great. and hands down i think it just makes you more patriotic.
> 
> tickets are not bad at all either if bought in advance. me and my wife never pay more then 900ish round trip. and the overseas flight is amazing. makes us airlines look like rowboats when compared to cruise liners ( i think that is the right lingo )


That's totally cool. I can't imagine what life is like in China. Though, I think I kind of understand what you mean about it changing you point of view. I was lucky enough to experience Jamaica from a non-tourist point of view, years ago. That trip changed my point of view, for the good I think. I went there to visit some Rastafarian friends. They treated me like family and it was great just to hang out with folks. It was enlightening to see how the common person actually lives there. I loved it there though. To be honest I like to live Primitively (I have a love/hate relationship with tech). I could fish, garden and pick fruit off the tress. After a month, I nearly decided to stayed. My friend offered to let me fish off his boat to get by, as well. Why I left is indeed a story for another time







I was young at the time and I couldn't understand why a lot of young Jamaicans wanted to move to the US, but I think you might.

Sure all this is







, but it is interesting. I've been awake too long.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah having only 4 was asurprise for me as well, but it has just about everything else.
> BTW "ripple" is a deviation from the target or desired DC output. Today a very good PSU will be at or below about 25mv on most of the rails. Some of the really cheapy PSU's will have 400mv+. The problem with ripple is that it causes heat, instability, and is harder on components, a lot of ripple will rattle the CPU apart over time. It separates the layers of the CPU and eventually it won't hold that OC, and electro-migration, latchup come into play. i have not seen the review, but I bet it's not too bad for that Seasonic unit. that graph I posted earlier is a form of ripple
> 
> 
> as far as not getting the gold cert, [H] did a great story about placing to much emphasis on the platinum/Gold/silver/Bronze certification. I will see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Here it is :
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/3#.UbQFuj5IGCk


here is the page in which i was referring.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=273

here is the x1250 counterpart.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=309

that was a great read red!~ thanks !~

you can see the difference in the waves.one looks more fluid to me and the other .... well looks like a sawzall blade.... specifically in the later tests....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah having only 4 was asurprise for me as well, but it has just about everything else.
> BTW "ripple" is a deviation from the target or desired DC output. Today a very good PSU will be at or below about 25mv on most of the rails. Some of the really cheapy PSU's will have 400mv+. The problem with ripple is that it causes heat, instability, and is harder on components, a lot of ripple will rattle the CPU apart over time. It separates the layers of the CPU and eventually it won't hold that OC, and electro-migration, latchup come into play. i have not seen the review, but I bet it's not too bad for that Seasonic unit. that graph I posted earlier is a form of ripple
> 
> 
> as far as not getting the gold cert, [H] did a great story about placing to much emphasis on the platinum/Gold/silver/Bronze certification. I will see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Here it is :
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/3#.UbQFuj5IGCk
> 
> 
> 
> here is the page in which i was referring.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=273
> 
> here is the x1250 counterpart.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=309
> 
> that was a great read red!~ thanks !~
> 
> you can see the difference in the waves.one looks more fluid to me and the other .... well looks like a sawzall blade.... specifically in the later tests....
Click to expand...

Ripple suppression on both of them is excellent. the XFX version missed Gold by a couple percent on the 100% load, but..big deal.
The chart on the Osciloscope readings for the XFX are not marked up as nicely as the Seasonic unit, but it looks like 20mv +/-+ on the 50%,80%, and 100% load tests. Not to shabby!


----------



## d1nky

^^^ at the xfx units, arent they seasonic rebrands?!

ive read johnny guru on the 1k watt series and he said it looks the same as seasonic inside, i have the xfx and my power output connectors are exactly the same as seasonic.

ive got the schematics of seasonic 1000w platinum edition and its exactly the same.

and for the ripple thing, that changes in heat for mine.

when not overclocked my fluctutation is a few mv. when overclocked it becomes 40mv. *software read outs.

i guess it may be smaller or bigger on a physical test


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That is a good question. it sounded like the 1090/1050 chipset was a dead issue for SR, but the way some of the 990FX boards are being closed out, and the big changes in power scheming with SR, I am not so sure. I think It will be compatible with AMb3, but not full featured (thats my guess mind you)
> Right now the best OC board is a toss up between the UD7 (rev 1.1) and the CVF-Z. I have pushed them both hard and get almost identical results.




I recall UD7 disappeared for a while and it looks like Giga is going to bring it back for FX 9000 or something? Perhaps a rev with UEFI? The only 990FXA-UD7 on amazon right now is $400 new.

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-990FXA-UD7-AM3-990FX-ATX/dp/B0053P9ZXK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370765143&sr=8-3&keywords=gigabyte+990fxa-ud7

Is it just the light or do the VRMs look different? Actually, I'm blind. The amazon version says 1.0 in the picture, the gigabyte website only lists 990FXA-UD7 1.x, and the sweclockers picture has a rev 3.0 in the corner.

This should kind of confirm that 990FX isn't going anywhere, and neither is the socket. I think these older boards are getting pulled for updates, like UEFI or better VRMs.


----------



## spikezone2004

Anyone using there 8350 with a Antec Kulher 620? Just curious as to what temps it gets stock and also overclocked.

I currently have a AMD Athlon II X4 620 with the 620 on it overclocked 1ghz running pretty decent temperatures. 31c idle. I am looking to buy the 8350 just keep delaying it wondering if I should wait till I get my new cpu cooler (swiftech H20 or the Corsair H100i) so I was curious what temps you guys get if anyone has the Kulher 620.

Also if anyone has cinebench scores for it id love to see some more, my cpu currently gets 3.71 which I feel should be a little bit higher with my cpu at 3.6ghz and nb at 2.6ghz.
and if anyone happens to be running a 8350 with a HD 6850 gpu id love to see a benchmark score on that too, see the difference in fps with a 8350 cpu compared to mine.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ at the xfx units, arent they seasonic rebrands?!
> 
> ive read johnny guru on the 1k watt series and he said it looks the same as seasonic inside, i have the xfx and my power output connectors are exactly the same as seasonic.
> 
> ive got the schematics of seasonic 1000w platinum edition and its exactly the same.
> 
> and for the ripple thing, that changes in heat for mine.
> 
> when not overclocked my fluctutation is a few mv. when overclocked it becomes 40mv. *software read outs.
> 
> i guess it may be smaller or bigger on a physical test


Yes this unit is a Seasonic build. The ripple figure can change a bit depending on the review but I think 35mv was the highest on the lower load test but hung around 20-+25mv most of the time according to the JG review. at any rate a pretty good unit.

I was just re-reading the review for my unit (one of them) the Corsair AX-1200. It doesn't get much better








http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=189


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That is a good question. it sounded like the 1090/1050 chipset was a dead issue for SR, but the way some of the 990FX boards are being closed out, and the big changes in power scheming with SR, I am not so sure. I think It will be compatible with AMb3, but not full featured (thats my guess mind you)
> Right now the best OC board is a toss up between the UD7 (rev 1.1) and the CVF-Z. I have pushed them both hard and get almost identical results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall UD7 disappeared for a while and it looks like Giga is going to bring it back for FX 9000 or something? Perhaps a rev with UEFI? The only 990FXA-UD7 on amazon right now is $400 new.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-990FXA-UD7-AM3-990FX-ATX/dp/B0053P9ZXK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370765143&sr=8-3&keywords=gigabyte+990fxa-ud7
> 
> Is it just the light or do the VRMs look different? Actually, I'm blind. The amazon version says 1.0 in the picture, the gigabyte website only lists 990FXA-UD7 1.x, and the sweclockers picture has a rev 3.0 in the corner.
> 
> This should kind of confirm that 990FX isn't going anywhere, and neither is the socket. I think these older boards are getting pulled for updates, like UEFI or better VRMs.
Click to expand...

I saw that. Gigabyte has been sitting on a BIOS BETA revision for a long time now (11e). I think they will be compatible with AM3+, but thats just speculation on my part. The sign says gigabyte 'DualBIOS' right now all that is available is the 'Touch BIOS', and looks like rev 3.0 in the corner...but ...this could just be for an extension for Vishera SE while work continues on SR.
I think I'm going to flip a coin sd









(yes there was a rev1.0 (no LLC) and rev 1.1 I own one of each. I wonder where rev 2.0 is lurking?


----------



## d1nky

LOL

ya got ya self a good one there! whooperin and hollerin!

_''The Bad:

somehow, they're going to have to top this one... eventually''_

wish i picked up on that psu! overkill is my kind of thing lol

how long do you think the ripple suppression lasts in a psu? i know those figures are from brandnew, so given time and degradation


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL
> 
> ya got ya self a good one there! whooperin and hollerin!
> 
> _''The Bad:
> 
> somehow, they're going to have to top this one... eventually''_
> 
> wish i picked up on that psu! overkill is my kind of thing lol
> 
> how long do you think the ripple suppression lasts in a psu? i know those figures are from brandnew, so given time and degradation


There used to be a factor called 'capacitor aging' that would be a percentage calculated and deducted from the PSU's potency when considering replacment and ongoing output ability. Capacitors and virtually all of the materials and components are so superior these days i really don't know how it works other than 'longer' LOL
i have a couple of Corsair PSU's here that read the same( within 3%) as the day I bought them, so I really don't know what the answer is to that.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> 
> I recall UD7 disappeared for a while and it looks like Giga is going to bring it back for FX 9000 or something? Perhaps a rev with UEFI? The only 990FXA-UD7 on amazon right now is $400 new.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-990FXA-UD7-AM3-990FX-ATX/dp/B0053P9ZXK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370765143&sr=8-3&keywords=gigabyte+990fxa-ud7
> 
> Is it just the light or do the VRMs look different? Actually, I'm blind. The amazon version says 1.0 in the picture, the gigabyte website only lists 990FXA-UD7 1.x, and the sweclockers picture has a rev 3.0 in the corner.
> 
> This should kind of confirm that 990FX isn't going anywhere, and neither is the socket. I think these older boards are getting pulled for updates, like UEFI or better VRMs.


I think VRMs, Seems the FX was slated at 125TDP but really turned out to be 140TDP. Probably why they released FX9000 as 220TDP to ensure proper power and heat preparedness.


----------



## Devildog83

I am also thankful for all of the knowledge of those who post here. I mostly read this thread, but do ask a few questions or comment on others. Having said that I have a couple of questions.

1) Red 1776 - I love the review of the CHVFZ and agree that the components such as the caps are high end but I did notice the CHVFZ has 5K caps and that most other boards might have 2K caps. This I believe is in reference to longevity. Does this make a big difference and would that help with power delivery also or just how long the board might last?

2) I am using the optical output to a sound bar with a blue tooth wireless sub woofer. How do you think the sound I am getting compares to using high end PC speakers and the analog outputs or a high end sound card? How does the Extreme FX III stack up against various sound cards?

3) I have read a lot in here about the UD7and CHVFZ comparison, One other thing I like about the CHVFZ is the ROG connect. I like being able to have monitoring software running while I am clocking from my laptop. Does any other manufacturer have that feature on there boards?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 
> 
> I recall UD7 disappeared for a while and it looks like Giga is going to bring it back for FX 9000 or something? Perhaps a rev with UEFI? The only 990FXA-UD7 on amazon right now is $400 new.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GA-990FXA-UD7-AM3-990FX-ATX/dp/B0053P9ZXK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370765143&sr=8-3&keywords=gigabyte+990fxa-ud7
> 
> Is it just the light or do the VRMs look different? Actually, I'm blind. The amazon version says 1.0 in the picture, the gigabyte website only lists 990FXA-UD7 1.x, and the sweclockers picture has a rev 3.0 in the corner.
> 
> This should kind of confirm that 990FX isn't going anywhere, and neither is the socket. I think these older boards are getting pulled for updates, like UEFI or better VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> I think VRMs, *Seems the FX was slated at 125TDP but really turned out to be 140TDP.* Probably why they released FX9000 as 220TDP to ensure proper power and heat preparedness.
Click to expand...

... No.

Just no.

If you can't understand why that literally can not happen, I've got three letters for you: FCC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i know one of the reasons i am going windows for it.
> 
> debating if i want a ssd or a hdd. prolly going ssd and keep my hdds in my main tower... ill keep a few 4tb drives there and fill them with my blurays... only thing i hate about buying blue rays is i have to keep them accessible. and that usually means i never watch them again XD as they go with my gaming collection while not in boxes is just not easy to acess. so i figure now i can just buy them. rip them. and box them and not worry about it anymore. and with the software kya suggested ( albeit i actually got the creme of the crop package at least that i could find. ) i can also move it to my phones which will be amazing when i goto china. just watch it on my phone and use my recharge battery to keep my phone alive. on that note i am designing an awesome battery to recharge usb devices with... gonna be epic and you can replace the battery easy, and very very small. but that will be a story for another time.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Sounds like story I'd like to here. And China sounds like an adventure, I haven't traveled for awhile. I miss it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it works. Plug and play, as with anything else in linux.
> 
> You lose most of your shiny things Creative gives you; control panel, media server, stuff like that, but it doesn't cripple the hardware any.
> 
> Honestly... Don't buy a $200-250 card unless you're certain you can use it all. Look at something cheaper that you know will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, having "crossfire sound cards" is fun. (Yes, it's just a daughter card)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is great and kind of sexy as far as sound cards go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think it worked yet. I don't think it is in the ALSA matrix. Maybe you could report that it works? I was really considering getting an old Live or Audigy, if I couldn't find a modern card that I liked. Only because they've worked with ALSA forever. I always have preferred creative cards. I bought my first SB Live to keep from using esd, in order to run multiple programs with audio. When I get a card, I might attempt to get rid of pulseaudio. I know most of my programs can use ALSA only instead, but I'm not sure about all of them.
Click to expand...

It works in linux. It also works in Win8 with the generic drivers.

That doesn't mean it works to the best of it's ability, just that it works and outputs sound. Tested in OpenSUSE 12.3.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I think VRMs, Seems the FX was slated at 125TDP but really turned out to be 140TDP. Probably why they released FX9000 as 220TDP to ensure proper power and heat preparedness.


Ah, that's a good point. If AMD forces everyone to support 220w CPUs, they pretty much can do whatever they want later on. I'm just dreaming but two somewhat well clocked FX 8350s in a single package would be able to fit into a 220w envelope. A guy who makes his living off of rendering and baking textures can dream of a 16 core Steamroller in Gentoo on fully optimize Blender, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am also thankful for all of the knowledge of those who post here. I mostly read this thread, but do ask a few questions or comment on others. Having said that I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 2) I am using the optical output to a sound bar with a blue tooth wireless sub woofer. How do you think the sound I am getting compares to using high end PC speakers and the analog outputs or a high end sound card? How does the Extreme FX III stack up against various sound cards?
> 
> 3) I have read a lot in here about the UD7and CHVFZ comparison, One other thing I like about the CHVFZ is the ROG connect. I like being able to have monitoring software running while I am clocking from my laptop. Does any other manufacturer have that feature on there boards?


2) That's usually the best way to go about it. You're just outputting digital signal to another unit, which probably has better DACs. I have a Xonar D2X and I'm happy with it (it even works well in Linux now!) but having just a straight up digital output from your computer makes things a lot easier. The Xonar drivers still, to this day, suck and can crash and leave the last 300ms of a game's audio looping until you reboot. Digital out doesn't have those sorts of problems, and nearly everything has digital out. You can even get by on using a graphics card's digital out.

Honestly, the best thing you can do is get a home theater setup (like a nice Onkyo receiver) and hook the digital out from your computer to that. If you're not happy with what you have I'd suggest that but it's the most expensive option. A good sound card will take you far, but you'll need good speakers and good headphones to make the most out of it. It's too common to see someone buy a nice soundcard and then hook cheap speakers up to it and go "lol i hear no difference from onboard AUDIOPHILZ R DUM!!!"

3) Not that I know of. I lost faith in those things when i bought Asus P6T Deluxe with the OC palm and it was completely useless with a dual monitor. It's sitting in some sort of box right now, which is disappointing, it would have been kind of nice to take it out of its shell and mount it in a drive bay as a temp monitor if I could make it an external screen or something.


----------



## Confide-

Can anyone tell me what TMPIN0 TMPIN1 TMPIN2 are under temps?


----------



## Mega Man

huh? need more info like what board you are using ?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what TMPIN0 TMPIN1 TMPIN2 are under temps?


Possible explanation here
http://randomroms.com/?p=22


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Honestly, the best thing you can do is get a home theater setup (like a nice Onkyo receiver) and hook the digital out from your computer to that. If you're not happy with what you have I'd suggest that but it's the most expensive option. A good sound card will take you far, but you'll need good speakers and good headphones to make the most out of it. It's too common to see someone buy a nice soundcard and then hook cheap speakers up to it and go "lol i hear no difference from onboard AUDIOPHILZ R DUM!!!"


That's really the thing... I can't hear the difference between my onboard Realtek and my ZxR with my Tactic Omegas... But when it's put through my Yamaha and my Fishers...









It's funny how some people here know about bottlenecks between CPU and GPU but not speakers and sound systems.


----------



## Confide-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh? need more info like what board you are using ?


Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's really the thing... I can't hear the difference between my onboard Realtek and my ZxR with my Tactic Omegas... But when it's put through my Yamaha and my Fishers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how some people here know about bottlenecks between CPU and GPU but not speakers and sound systems.


Ive always used on board sound. never have i bought a sound card....









I'm happy with my 5.1 speaker system







....its about 5 years old i think


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's really the thing... I can't hear the difference between my onboard Realtek and my ZxR with my Tactic Omegas... But when it's put through my Yamaha and my Fishers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how some people here know about bottlenecks between CPU and GPU but not speakers and sound systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive always used on board sound. never have i bought a sound card....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with my 5.1 speaker system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....its about 5 years old i think
Click to expand...

When you get to the point you're shoving 100w into your speakers and you can hear them 3 houses down when the windows are still closed, on board isn't good enough.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When you get to the point you're shoving 100w into your speakers and you can hear them 3 houses down when the windows are still closed, on board isn't good enough.


haha reminds me of the time i had a car system wired up in my lil room. 15inch 1500w sub, four 6x9s, the lot totalled about 2.5kw and well the pipes in our neighbours houses loosened, tiles fell off. and my mums glass shelving was lucky!

those were the days when a pc from a shop cost £1200 for a single core lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When you get to the point you're shoving 100w into your speakers and you can hear them 3 houses down when the windows are still closed, on board isn't good enough.


Aye i suppose









The neighbours would kill me if i did that, and i find it hilarious this editor doesnt recognise the real spelling of neighbours









You Bloody Yanks!!!

I need to say that at least once a week











Spoiler: Response!



Yeah dont we know it you bloody yellow toothed Brit!


----------



## Durquavian

Well gonna have to wait till about Thurs to crossfire. They really need to give longer ones now


----------



## Confide-

I was reading on the Gigabyte GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners' Club and they said that TMPIN0 = System (motherboard PCB) temperature; TMPIN1 = CPU (socket) temperature; TMPIN2 = Motherboard (chipset) temp. Is there any truth to this?? This is what my CPUID HW looks like

http://s626.photobucket.com/user/ARCTiiC/media/2e1ac9b0c9cc0f2c346cacdaea78b10d_zps734718b8.png.html

Some help on this matter will be great


----------



## hurricane28

reminds me too about my car audio i had









I did some DB drag like 5 years ago i had Rockfordfosgate speakers and one Rockfordfosgate 200 watts RMS woofer from the power series and it pulled like 137,8 DB









Also a friend of mine is same as me audiophile and he had one big ass Yamaha receiver with 7x 170 watts RMS with some of the best Yamaha speakers you could buy here and when you played a live Blueray its like an angel is pissing in your ears









I am not in to that anymore because it cost a lot of money, only the cables in my car were like 200 euro's and my Clarion head unit was like 699 euro's.

Now my hobby is my PC where all the money goes for now


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> reminds me too about my car audio i had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some DB drag like 5 years ago i had Rockfordfosgate speakers and one Rockfordfosgate 200 watts RMS woofer from the power series and it pulled like 137,8 DB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a friend of mine is same as me audiophile and he had one big ass Yamaha receiver with 7x 170 watts RMS with some of the best Yamaha speakers you could buy here and when you played a live Blueray its like an angel is pissing in your ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in to that anymore because it cost a lot of money, only the cables in my car were like 200 euro's and my Clarion head unit was like 699 euro's.
> 
> Now my hobby is my PC where all the money goes for now


Thanks for the trip down memory lane Hurricane








1984 or about then, in my 1968 Cadillac CoupeDeVille with a 2000w Nakamichi Dragon system with a 18 inch Sub in the trunk riding along with Asia blasting and the trunk vibrating so badly it sounded like a thunderstorm.
One hot august day I cranked up the bass on that 18" sub, and rear window collapsed in during a playing of Edgar Winters 'Frankenstein "......

ahhh...good times....good times


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 or about then, in my 1968 Cadillac CoupeDeVille with a 2000w Nakamichi Dragon system with a 18 inch Sub in the trunk riding along with Asia blasting and the trunk vibrating so badly it sounded like a thunderstorm.
> One hot august day I cranked up the bass on that 18" sub, and rear window collapsed in during a playing of Edgar Winters 'Frankenstein "......
> 
> ahhh...good times....good times


You know what goes through my mind when i read what ya said......


Spoiler: Whats in Gurtys Mind!



*wow you old git!!!!*


driving in 84?

i was 11 and just hitting puberty









I thought u were younger than me


----------



## d1nky

i wasnt even a thought in 84 haha


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye i suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbours would kill me if i did that, and i find it hilarious this editor doesnt recognise the real spelling of neighbours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Bloody Yanks!!!
> 
> I need to say that at least once a week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Response!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah dont we know it you bloody yellow toothed Brit!


Neighbours as in Labour????
Balfour as in ardour?
Remember me wife learned the Queen's English in Guyana.
She even attended a parade as a child wearing white gloves when the Queen visted that backwater they call Georgetown. Me I am a republican not party , form of government. I say off with her head and her bloody billionaire bloomers. LOL


----------



## The Storm

It has arrived!! MOAR POWER Muahahahaha!!! Ok ok not that big of a deal


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You know what goes through my mind when i read what ya said......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Whats in Gurtys Mind!
> 
> 
> 
> *wow you old git!!!!*
> 
> 
> driving in 84?
> 
> i was 11 and just hitting puberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought u were younger than me


Gerty you were a dirty little boy with your smut mags.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Gerty you were a dirty little boy with your smut mags.


I saw my first one at a mates house i forget what age i was at, i raided my dads bedroom after that but i didnt find any







.

I was a lads lad, wasnt really interested in girls, was always out with my mates in the woods getting up to kid things









Thats what i find so hard to take now kids dont know how to enjoy themselves these days. Its all electrical whereas when i was a lad....."yeah yeah gurty we get the picture"........


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 or about then, in my 1968 Cadillac CoupeDeVille with a 2000w Nakamichi Dragon system with a 18 inch Sub in the trunk riding along with Asia blasting and the trunk vibrating so badly it sounded like a thunderstorm.
> One hot august day I cranked up the bass on that 18" sub, and rear window collapsed in during a playing of Edgar Winters 'Frankenstein "......
> 
> ahhh...good times....good times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what goes through my mind when i read what ya said......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Whats in Gurtys Mind!
> 
> 
> 
> *wow you old git!!!!*
> 
> 
> driving in 84?
> 
> i was 11 and just hitting puberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought u were younger than me
Click to expand...

heheh, I was 19 and cruising the boulevard for those young birds (did I get that right?) heheh

Quote:


> It has arrived!! MOAR POWER Muahahahaha!!! Ok ok not that big of a deal




Yesy big deal!
thats one of my PSU's in the Holodeck and if you read JohnnyGuru review and saw the stats
" The best PSU reviewed to date"
Ultra low ripple etc


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> heheh, I was 19 and cruising the boulevard for those young birds (did I get that right?) heheh


Aye that's right, birds! or as i call my other half "Wench"

I didnt start driving til i was 30









i didnt miss out on any of the "You know what" nudge nudge wink wink! with first cars though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 or about then, in my 1968 Cadillac CoupeDeVille with a 2000w Nakamichi Dragon system with a 18 inch Sub in the trunk riding along with Asia blasting and the trunk vibrating so badly it sounded like a thunderstorm.
> One hot august day I cranked up the bass on that 18" sub, and rear window collapsed in during a playing of Edgar Winters 'Frankenstein "......
> 
> ahhh...good times....good times


Ye nice times man









I did not like the 18inch woofer tho they always seems a bit slow for the type of music i play LOL

The best i did with my sub and it was 12inch woofer was like 140.8DB to mention that a rock concert has 125/130 so you can imagine i have some hearing trouble (and maybe some brain damage as well LOL)

140.8 is utterly loud man also i had it build in a hot hatch like Renault Clio Williams with 160HP 0-60 takes 6.5 seconds that was in my rich times tho LOL

But well i am not complaining tho


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> It has arrived!! MOAR POWER Muahahahaha!!! Ok ok not that big of a deal


congrats man lets see what you can do. i got mine coming in as well. for shame it didint score as well with johnny but it is still a seasonic inside. trying 1 non seasonic branded psu.. if it fails never again.

ill let you know when mine gets here. cgs on the mem as well


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> It has arrived!! MOAR POWER Muahahahaha!!! Ok ok not that big of a deal


That is one beefy PSU you got there









I want to change my PSU as well, not that i am not satisfied with it but i do want some uni sleeved cables and they aren't there for my PSU









But to say i am going to buy another PSU only because of the cables sounds a bit weird but i so do not like the cables that comes included with the PSU's these days, they are so rugged and stiff and puts a lot of stress on my HDD's and my GPU it kinda difficult to do some cable management as well with those stiff and rugged cables.

Mega Man said i could buy the Corsair ones and buy connectors that will fit my PSU but i don't think that is a good idea.

Any one here knows where to buy Seasonic uni sleeved cables or maybe some other option?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is one beefy PSU you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to change my PSU as well, not that i am not satisfied with it but i do want some uni sleeved cables and they aren't there for my PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to say i am going to buy another PSU only because of the cables sounds a bit weird but i so do not like the cables that comes included with the PSU's these days, they are so rugged and stiff and puts a lot of stress on my HDD's and my GPU it kinda difficult to do some cable management as well with those stiff and rugged cables.
> 
> Mega Man said i could buy the Corsair ones and buy connectors that will fit my PSU but i don't think that is a good idea
> 
> Any one here knows where to buy Seasonic uni sleeved cables or maybe some other option?


Why not?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats man lets see what you can do. i got mine coming in as well. for shame it didint score as well with johnny but it is still a seasonic inside. trying 1 non seasonic branded psu.. if it fails never again.
> 
> ill let you know when mine gets here. cgs on the mem as well


Thanks







Yeah I decided on a 4X4 2400mhz ram









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is one beefy PSU you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to change my PSU as well, not that i am not satisfied with it but i do want some uni sleeved cables and they aren't there for my PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to say i am going to buy another PSU only because of the cables sounds a bit weird but i so do not like the cables that comes included with the PSU's these days, they are so rugged and stiff and puts a lot of stress on my HDD's and my GPU it kinda difficult to do some cable management as well with those stiff and rugged cables.
> 
> Mega Man said i could buy the Corsair ones and buy connectors that will fit my PSU but i don't think that is a good idea.
> 
> Any one here knows where to buy Seasonic uni sleeved cables or maybe some other option?


Thanks, I went ahead and ordered the red sleeved cables from corsair as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is one beefy PSU you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to change my PSU as well, not that i am not satisfied with it but i do want some uni sleeved cables and they aren't there for my PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to say i am going to buy another PSU only because of the cables sounds a bit weird but i so do not like the cables that comes included with the PSU's these days, they are so rugged and stiff and puts a lot of stress on my HDD's and my GPU it kinda difficult to do some cable management as well with those stiff and rugged cables.
> 
> Mega Man said i could buy the Corsair ones and buy connectors that will fit my PSU but i don't think that is a good idea.
> 
> Any one here knows where to buy Seasonic uni sleeved cables or maybe some other option?


you want mod diy then but you will pay far more then 200 for them. ( my best guess i just know they are expensive to make custom )


----------



## hurricane28

Because first they are very expensive and second they are not wired the same way i heard so mess one wire wrong and there goes the PC.

So i do not think its a very good idea but i need to take a closer look at it some day because i really like to have blue sleeved cables









I was reading this interesting thread about it: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/362951-28-will-corsairs-individually-sleeved-cables-work-seasonic


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you want mod diy then but you will pay far more then 200 for them. ( my best guess i just know they are expensive to make custom )


I can get Seasonic uni sleeved cables for 71.53 euro's but the Corsair ones are much better as far as i can see.

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-Full-Set-%252d-Black-%7B47%7D-UV-Blue.html?setCurrencyId=3


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can get Seasonic uni sleeved cables for 71.53 euro's but the Corsair ones are much better as far as i can see.
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-Full-Set-%252d-Black-%7B47%7D-UV-Blue.html?setCurrencyId=3


Just get the seasonic ones, Corsairs PSUs are seasonic in disguise. They will fit


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can get Seasonic uni sleeved cables for 71.53 euro's but the Corsair ones are much better as far as i can see.
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Single-Sleeved-Power-Supply-Modular-Cables-Full-Set-%252d-Black-%7B47%7D-UV-Blue.html?setCurrencyId=3
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just get the seasonic ones, Corsairs PSUs are seasonic in disguise. They will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Corsair AX 1200 of course:
> 
> From the JG Review of the *Corsair AX 1200*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Use approved AX1200 cables only*. We'll have to take care in the future when it comes to Corsair's marketing of the full modularity... *this seems to tell us that compatibility will be limited.[*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the JG review of the*Corsair AX 1200*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now - that's certainly a different looking unit, isn't it? You say you don't recognize the layout as either Seasonic or CWT, like the rest of Corsair's units? *That could be due to the fact that Corsair went to a new OEM on this one, Flextronics.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The balance of the Corsair AX 1200w Review can be had here:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=189
> 
> I you go that route , better make sure you specify that it *is not* a Seasonic build of a Corsair. I own the AX 1200 and it does indeed take 'AX 1200w" cables only.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Durquavian

Not sure if any of you are aware but Nvidia has a huge issue with driver 320.18. Apparently it has fried a number of cards 4xx-5xx series mostly, and cause a multitude of issues with newer 6xx-7xx series. Gotta say it is looking real and not some hoax. Everyone is recommending rolling back your driver to 314.xx.

On a side note and not trying to flame or insult anyones choice, but I do find it comical that in every AMD GPU thread it has to be stated how much better Nvidia drivers are than AMD. Apparently if this fiasco proves the driver fault, then this will be the second time Nvidia has had Killer drivers. AMD has had none. Just karma I guess. Was funny when someone said everyone with a blown card should demand a titan or sue. lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not sure if any of you are aware but Nvidia has a huge issue with driver 320.18. Apparently it has fried a number of cards 4xx-5xx series mostly, and cause a multitude of issues with newer 6xx-7xx series. Gotta say it is looking real and not some hoax. Everyone is recommending rolling back your driver to 314.xx.
> 
> On a side note and not trying to flame or insult anyones choice, but I do find it comical that in every AMD GPU thread it has to be stated how much better Nvidia drivers are than AMD. Apparently if this fiasco proves the driver fault, then this will be the second time Nvidia has had Killer drivers. AMD has had none. Just karma I guess. Was funny when someone said everyone with a blown card should demand a titan or sue. lol


Im having a good time in that thread already.


----------



## Confide-

This is under about 50% Load while Livestreaming. Is this any cause for concern? My temps seem so low for that


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> 
> 
> This is under about 50% Load while Livestreaming. Is this any cause for concern? My temps seem so low for that


Are you kidding me?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Neighbours as in Labour????
> Balfour as in ardour?
> Remember me wife learned the Queen's English in Guyana.
> She even attended a parade as a child wearing white gloves when the Queen visted that backwater they call Georgetown. Me I am a republican not party , form of government. I say off with her head and her bloody billionaire bloomers. LOL


Lol!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> 
> 
> This is under about 50% Load while Livestreaming. Is this any cause for concern? My temps seem so low for that
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?
Click to expand...

Well I suspect that the 50% is the streaming connection or you have some low ambeints. The CPU sensors for the Bulldozer/Piledriver are not at all accurate until you get above say 30c. So those readings are useless.
a great clue is that you cannot have temps below ambient anless you are using a TEC cooler, LN2, LHe, DICE etc. use a stress test (Prime 95, OCCT, IBT, etc) and you will get a handle on what kind of temps you are working with.

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> [...]I was around for the days when the term "enthusiast" meant someone who appreciated the tech and knew something about or wanted to learn about. Not just anyone who in possession of a $500 graphics card or processor. I miss that. Thats why I hang out in this thread. it seems most everyone here is interested in learning more about their machines and the engineering that goes into them.


 I thought I was one of the lasts of my race.









Today I found what chips my ram actually was using, and I got some good indications about what kind of overclock I can expect out of them. I got some nasty failing FAH cores errors, so I had to go back to stock for some things. Will be straightening things up, and post bench results soon. XSPC coming tomorrow, so unless problems, I should have 5.0GHz+ benches and stable values by sunday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not sure if any of you are aware but Nvidia has a huge issue with driver 320.18. Apparently it has fried a number of cards 4xx-5xx series mostly, and cause a multitude of issues with newer 6xx-7xx series. Gotta say it is looking real and not some hoax. Everyone is recommending rolling back your driver to 314.xx.


Thanks, I thought my 560 was dying on me. Stock, and artifacts on skyrim + FAH fails if any overclock is applied to the PCIE thing (was at 105 for 3 months, never had an issue before upgrading driver.

*EDIT:* 4.6 stable, "optimized" RAM, Overclocked 660. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/757429
Nothing stellar, but not too bad either.


----------



## Confide-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I suspect that the 50% is the streaming connection or you have some low ambeints. The CPU sensors for the Bulldozer/Piledriver are not at all accurate until you get above say 30c. So those readings are useless.
> a great clue is that you cannot have temps below ambient anless you are using a TEC cooler, LN2, LHe, DICE etc. use a stress test (Prime 95, OCCT, IBT, etc) and you will get a handle on what kind of temps you are working with.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit


I re-booted my PC and ran OCCT and the temps seemed higher and then I attempted streaming and they were around 40-45 degrees at 60% load. But I am using HW Monitor and having some confusion about the TMPIN0 TMPIN1 TMPIN2. According to the Gigabyte GA-990XA/970A-Series Owners' Club & Help Thread, TMPIN0 = System (motherboard PCB) temperature; TMPIN1 = CPU (socket) temperature; TMPIN2 = Motherboard (chipset) temp. Can anyone verify this for me?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> [...]I was around for the days when the term "enthusiast" meant someone who appreciated the tech and knew something about or wanted to learn about. Not just anyone who in possession of a $500 graphics card or processor. I miss that. Thats why I hang out in this thread. it seems most everyone here is interested in learning more about their machines and the engineering that goes into them.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was one of the lasts of my race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I found what chips my ram actually was using, and I got some good indications about what kind of overclock I can expect out of them. I got some nasty failing FAH cores errors, so I had to go back to stock for some things. Will be straightening things up, and post bench results soon. XSPC coming tomorrow, so unless problems, I should have 5.0GHz+ benches and stable values by sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Tarnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have another actual enthusiast among us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me guess, Sony modules?
Click to expand...


----------



## Devildog83

Red1776, did you happen to see my question about the 5K caps on the CHVFZ. If not, are they just better for longevity and how do they compare to other boards? Do other companies use 5K too?


----------



## Confide-

I need help with stress testing with OCCT. Every other test I do it passes, but 2 minutes into testing with OCCT, it fails or my computer freezes. I have even tried testing it w/ all my default settings and still failed. Can anyone please help me out


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Red1776, did you happen to see my question about the 5K caps on the CHVFZ. If not, are they just better for longevity and how do they compare to other boards? Do other companies use 5K too?


Hey Devil,
I missed that one. sorry about that.
Other companies do use 5k caps like Gigabyte on thier 990FX sreies. my UD7 is littered with them. The difference with ASUS is that they include very large capacitors at key points more often than others. a great example of this is the onboard sound on the CVF-Z which includes a massive 1500uF cap to prevent audio clipping by making sure there is always enough energy for the low end sounds/bass to complete the wave. there are also larger than 'standard' Caps found around the board as well. So in that respect ASUS is on top as well.

I threw in a pic of the 'Redline Shielding' around the onboard Supreme FX III...just cuz it looks cool hehe





i go into the power aspects in more detail in m,y review if you care to have a look.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Tarnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have another actual enthusiast among us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me guess, Sony modules?











From what other people got when disassembling them (I refuse to attempt and break one, because I have no spare RAM nor spare money), they are Micron D9 PQL
*EDIT:*Encountering driver damage, whee~ (reverting OC not helping)









Instead of disassembling my RAM, I revenged on my screen, to cut the bezel "cruft" around it.

And I did some crazy folding experiments.


----------



## Vencenzo

My ram runs 1% faster @ 1950mhz 8-9-9-24-33-2T (twr14,trrd5,twtr7,trtp7,tcwl7)
than
1886mhz 8-9-9-24-33-1T (auto rest)

My hwbot/memtest scores with 1T @ 1950 and 8-9-9-24-33-1T (twr14,trrd5,twtr7,trtp7,tcwl7) are lower than both yet passes 30xIBT.
1886 with (twr14,trrd5,twtr7,trtp7,tcwl7) is lowest.
Neither cpu/nb nor ram voltage bumps bring the scores back up.

Thought 1T would make a bigger diff than the small mhz bump, maybe these chips just don't like 1T :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623

Not really a problem, just found it interesting enough to share.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just get the seasonic ones, Corsairs PSUs are seasonic in disguise. They will fit


Some say that the ax-650/850 should fit the X-850 but the ax1200 would not fit anything of Seasonic.

As far as i know it is only the 24 and 8 pin that would not fit the rest is basically the same.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Devil,
> I missed that one. sorry about that.
> Other companies do use 5k caps like Gigabyte on thier 990FX sreies. my UD7 is littered with them. The difference with ASUS is that they include very large capacitors at key points more often than others. a great example of this is the onboard sound on the CVF-Z which includes a massive 1500uF cap to prevent audio clipping by making sure there is always enough energy for the low end sounds/bass to complete the wave. there are also larger than 'standard' Caps found around the board as well. So in that respect ASUS is on top as well.
> 
> I threw in a pic of the 'Redline Shielding' around the onboard Supreme FX III...just cuz it looks cool hehe
> 
> i go into the power aspects in more detail in m,y review if you care to have a look.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Thanks, that answers the question nicely.
I read the review, it was great. I have the board and love it.
I also like the REDLINE of LED's around the sound card, not just for looks but to reduce interference with other components.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Devil,
> I missed that one. sorry about that.
> Other companies do use 5k caps like Gigabyte on thier 990FX sreies. my UD7 is littered with them. The difference with ASUS is that they include very large capacitors at key points more often than others. a great example of this is the onboard sound on the CVF-Z which includes a massive 1500uF cap to prevent audio clipping by making sure there is always enough energy for the low end sounds/bass to complete the wave. there are also larger than 'standard' Caps found around the board as well. So in that respect ASUS is on top as well.
> 
> I threw in a pic of the 'Redline Shielding' around the onboard Supreme FX III...just cuz it looks cool hehe
> 
> i go into the power aspects in more detail in m,y review if you care to have a look.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that answers the question nicely.
> I read the review, it was great. I have the board and love it.
> I also like the REDLINE of LED's around the sound card, not just for looks but to reduce interference with other components.
Click to expand...

Any time Devil


----------



## KnownDragon

Is there a good overclock guide?


----------



## Stay Puft

How do you get that Hwbot Prime benchmark to work? I was trying to run it to compare for you guys but i cant figure it out


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How do you get that Hwbot Prime benchmark to work? I was trying to run it to compare for you guys but i cant figure it out


Bored are we? Go away you......


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How do you get that Hwbot Prime benchmark to work? I was trying to run it to compare for you guys but i cant figure it out


easy just double click the download app have java installed and up to date click to test


----------



## d1nky

*** inside...........


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Bored are we? Go away you......


Its my first time on the desktop in days. The wife has been playing "The Sims" nonstop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> easy just double click the download app have java installed and up to date click to test


Thank you


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Is there a good overclock guide?


On the first page. ComputerRestores guide. It's what I used to get to 4.5 stable and 5G experimentally.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Its my first time on the desktop in days. The wife has been playing "The Sims" nonstop


So now we know who has the balls in the relationship


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So now we know who has the balls in the relationship


my gal loves that game too not sure why


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> my gal loves that game too not sure why


Well i been with my missus for 10 lo.....n SHORT years









My secret?

Great *cough* *cough*


----------



## d1nky

secret diet pills?


----------



## MillerLite1314

mine's technologically uninclined so whenever i order something for my pc its "necessary" ha


----------



## Tarnix

Back to drawing board, I'm getting worryingly high temps at only 4.6.
Just done reverting to stock everything, changed TIM, carefully re-seated H80... Getting out of ideas... Stock temps looks good at itle (17C) but quite high on IBT (47-48). A whole lot cooler than what I was having before, 44 Idle and 74 full load...
Investigating... Voltages were fine. I suppose my H80 is dying.

Good thing I got this in the mail today







...Well most of it.

Only need to wait next month for a kill coil, a set of monsoon fittings and a FrozenCPU t-shirt if they let me order with paypal/No credit card.
then the month after will be the ekwb VRM block, let's hope my H80 can last 3 months.
Then comes the question of the AP-29... Sigh. Need more money. This loop is taking too long to set up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Back to drawing board, I'm getting worryingly high temps at only 4.6.
> Just done reverting to stock everything, changed TIM, carefully re-seated H80... Getting out of ideas... Stock temps looks good at itle (17C) but quite high on IBT (47-48). A whole lot cooler than what I was having before, 44 Idle and 74 full load...
> Investigating... Voltages were fine. I suppose my H80 is dying.
> 
> Good thing I got this in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well most of it.
> 
> Only need to wait next month for a kill coil, a set of monsoon fittings and a FrozenCPU t-shirt if they let me order with paypal/No credit card.
> then the month after will be the ekwb VRM block, let's hope my H80 can last 3 months.
> Then comes the question of the AP-29...
> 
> 
> Sigh. Need more money. This loop is taking too long to set up.


Yes I know what ya mean on this front, the no money bit....but i have found an answer!


Spoiler: Answer!



Pimp yourself out!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes I know what ya mean on this front, the no money bit....but i have found an answer!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Answer!
> 
> 
> 
> Pimp yourself out!


ha that's not a bad idea. I just planned out the rest of the year for my pc and my custom loop is the main project now and..... crap


----------



## gertruude

I feel your pain, its worth the wait though and don't give in to get cheaper components, buy the best = leakfree if ya done it right









took me 3 leaks before i realised i needed some hose clamps with the screw to tighten that grip hard, and i mean its a hard grip man









Heed my words! or pay the consequences









Edit:: oh and take your time! do not rush the job if its your first time


----------



## Tarnix

yeah, cheaping out on an expensive cooling solution is just looking for trouble. I'm not a naturally patient person, and this is grinding my gears. But I know the wait is going to be worth it.I just wish my stuff would stop dying/breaking before I can replace it, you know...

Also, I'm looking at the tubing included with the XSPC... Is it me, or 1/2 ID;3/4 OD is very small?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yeah, cheaping out on an expensive cooling solution is just looking for trouble. I'm not a naturally patient person, and this is grinding my gears. But I know the wait is going to be worth it.I just wish my stuff would stop dying/breaking before I can replace it, you know...
> 
> Also, I'm looking at the tubing included with the XSPC... Is it me, or 1/2 ID;3/4 OD is very small?


Nope 1/2" is very good







better flow rate than 7/16ths trust me i know, i been through hell and back with the different types/sizes of tubing

You know what ive found to be best? Xspc 1/2" tubing









are you getting the D5 kit?

Edit: ya could always go UV and throw in some extra $


Spoiler: 10$!



(love you long time)


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes I know what ya mean on this front, the no money bit....but i have found an answer!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Answer!
> 
> 
> 
> Pimp yourself out!


That's a good idea Gurtie









FunkyPresident's Quote of the Day:

"Hey, I'd turn myself out for a couple of Titans."


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nope 1/2" is very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better flow rate than 7/16ths trust me i know, i been through hell and back with the different types/sizes of tubing
> 
> You know what ive found to be best? Xspc 1/2" tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you getting the D5 kit?


Sweet. Thanks for the info's.
I got the 750 kit, the D5 was *just* 100$ above my budget and you already know the story with my H80 seemingly dying. I plan was planning to replace the Raystorm with the Koolance CPU-370SA, but I just read that this block uses nickel-plated copper. I plan to use a silver coil and they say not to mix silver and nickel. Well, damn...

edit: I don't want UV-reactive tubing. I don't want to use blacklights either. However, I have my own idea about show-off part of my rig... *grin*

Edit2: I swapped the Corsair H80 fans wih the ones that comes with the XSPC. It's not necessarily cooler, but it's definitely a whole lot quieter. Actually the only thing that makes a high-pitched whine right now is my GPU, because FAH.


----------



## Tarnix

delete.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How do you get that Hwbot Prime benchmark to work? I was trying to run it to compare for you guys but i cant figure it out


where is your result ???? i wanna see it please !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Back to drawing board, I'm getting worryingly high temps at only 4.6.
> Just done reverting to stock everything, changed TIM, carefully re-seated H80... Getting out of ideas... Stock temps looks good at itle (17C) but quite high on IBT (47-48). A whole lot cooler than what I was having before, 44 Idle and 74 full load...
> Investigating... Voltages were fine. I suppose my H80 is dying.
> 
> Good thing I got this in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well most of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only need to wait next month for a kill coil, a set of monsoon fittings and a FrozenCPU t-shirt if they let me order with paypal/No credit card.
> then the month after will be the ekwb VRM block, let's hope my H80 can last 3 months.
> Then comes the question of the AP-29... Sigh. Need more money. This loop is taking too long to set up.


congrats!~ but i would highly recommend against the monsoons and this is why ( they are also going out of business or so a reliable source has told me, one that i trust.)
1 they are a PAIN in the bum to use 2 if you lose the key what will you do esp now that they are out of business. 3 they are really really hard to use..... they do look great.
i highly recommend swiftech fittings. this sheet says why + they are cheap ( price ) i have to warn you the black ones are hard to find but the silver ones look amazing. once i bought the silver ( was going for all black ) i have to say they immediately grew on me. 5.99 each for the 1/2x3/4 @ swiftech and ~ 10 for shipping. so if you buy alot it starts to be really cheap ( other things too )
these fans are good for cheap ones. i never have tried the corsair ones. but yea if you are trying to save some cash they really rock.
lastly dont try to go all out at once. take it in steps.
and what is the alcohol for?

i recommend i&h dead water OR pt nuke (cu) {the blue one} dont get pt nuke pth as it contains chlorine
for a biocide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yeah, cheaping out on an expensive cooling solution is just looking for trouble. I'm not a naturally patient person, and this is grinding my gears. But I know the wait is going to be worth it.I just wish my stuff would stop dying/breaking before I can replace it, you know...
> 
> Also, I'm looking at the tubing included with the XSPC... Is it me, or 1/2 ID;3/4 OD is very small?


1/2 is the biggest you can get main stream. you can get bigger in some places but by no means is it main stream. one way to save monies is to buy from Home Depot ( tubing) or swiftech. both i have found are good and really cheap. both will last until you can afford more.+ dont buy exp. tubing for your first run. you will want to keep moving it around and changing till you like it. no point wasting monies on exp tubing while doing that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How do you get that Hwbot Prime benchmark to work? I was trying to run it to compare for you guys but i cant figure it out


Hmmmm - I didn't think you were interested in that benchmark Mr. Puft







:http://www.overclock.net/t/1394292/fx-8350-or-haswell-i5/140#post_20087815


----------



## Spawne32

still installing updates, 2 hours now lol i think my drives are only running in sata 1.5g/s, i noticed it stated that when setting up my raid so i pulled the drives and jumpered them for 3.0 PHY only seems to be running alot smoother now, and the hotfixes helped alot, now its doing a platform update after service pack 1

http://hostthenpost.org
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## Vencenzo

What if Streamroller/1090fx boards came with a new form of Turbo mode that disabled 1core per module during lightly threaded apps/games.
FP sharing only when needed maybe? Would allow for much higher turbo clocks with lower temps in offset mode.

I dig the layout of that case Spawne, nice style.


----------



## d1nky

yoo tarnix im buying a raystorm kit soon, and well any hints and tips or even problems you see with the kit please share them.

im buying monsoon compression fittings and an extra small res (a secret why) getting rid of blue LEDs for red, was thinking of black or red tubing.

and i need to buy distilled and biocide.

this will be my first waterloop so ill be watching you closely lol


----------



## MillerLite1314

What different online retailers do you guys go to for your water cooling gear. Right now my loop is based off a build buying mostly from frozencpu and I have picked the Koolance 380A waterblock for my chip. I'm gonna remove the block from h80i later down the road as my loop starts coming together and use it as a single rad in the loop and throw in a 240 wherever it will fit in my case (i'm gonna have to cut)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> What different online retailers do you guys go to for your water cooling gear. Right now my loop is based off a build buying mostly from frozencpu and I have picked the Koolance 380A waterblock for my chip. I'm gonna remove the block from h80i later down the road as my loop starts coming together and use it as a single rad in the loop and throw in a 240 wherever it will fit in my case (i'm gonna have to cut)


I'm a Frozen CPU guy as well. Joe and Bucky have always taken care of me, even the few times things went sideways.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm a Frozen CPU guy as well. Joe and Bucky have always taken care of me, even the few times things went sideways.


Im going to say FrozenCPU as well.. order a part 2 days after I ordered something from newegg and came a day before


----------



## gertruude

Im after a new psu and was wondering if you guys had any experience with these

Possiblities


----------



## hurricane28

yoo d1nky

i am planning to get myself an custom water loop too and i watched a lot at this guys guide of water loops.

maybe it helps you too to shoos components or some other info


----------



## Rangerjr1

How do you even mix up shoos and choose ? Lelz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im after a new psu and was wondering if you guys had any experience with these
> 
> Possiblities


For that price it can never be a good PSU dude,

Remember PSU is the most important component of you PC.

For extra 50 bucks you can get Seasonic or corsair, those are some of the best brands for PSU and have more amps to the 12V rail


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How do you get that Hwbot Prime benchmark to work? I was trying to run it to compare for you guys but i cant figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your result ???? i wanna see it please !~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Back to drawing board, I'm getting worryingly high temps at only 4.6.
> Just done reverting to stock everything, changed TIM, carefully re-seated H80... Getting out of ideas... Stock temps looks good at itle (17C) but quite high on IBT (47-48). A whole lot cooler than what I was having before, 44 Idle and 74 full load...
> Investigating... Voltages were fine. I suppose my H80 is dying.
> 
> Good thing I got this in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Well most of it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only need to wait next month for a kill coil, a set of monsoon fittings and a FrozenCPU t-shirt if they let me order with paypal/No credit card.
> then the month after will be the ekwb VRM block, let's hope my H80 can last 3 months.
> Then comes the question of the AP-29... Sigh. Need more money. This loop is taking too long to set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats!~ but i would highly recommend against the monsoons and this is why ( they are also going out of business or so a reliable source has told me, one that i trust.)
> 1 they are a PAIN in the bum to use 2 if you lose the key what will you do esp now that they are out of business. 3 they are really really hard to use..... they do look great.
> i highly recommend swiftech fittings. this sheet says why + they are cheap ( price ) i have to warn you the black ones are hard to find but the silver ones look amazing. once i bought the silver ( was going for all black ) i have to say they immediately grew on me. 5.99 each for the 1/2x3/4 @ swiftech and ~ 10 for shipping. so if you buy alot it starts to be really cheap ( other things too )
> these fans are good for cheap ones. i never have tried the corsair ones. but yea if you are trying to save some cash they really rock.
> lastly dont try to go all out at once. take it in steps.
> and what is the alcohol for?
> 
> i recommend i&h dead water OR pt nuke (cu) {the blue one} dont get pt nuke pth as it contains chlorine
> for a biocide
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yeah, cheaping out on an expensive cooling solution is just looking for trouble. I'm not a naturally patient person, and this is grinding my gears. But I know the wait is going to be worth it.I just wish my stuff would stop dying/breaking before I can replace it, you know...
> 
> Also, I'm looking at the tubing included with the XSPC... Is it me, or 1/2 ID;3/4 OD is very small?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1/2 is the biggest you can get main stream. you can get bigger in some places but by no means is it main stream. one way to save monies is to buy from Home Depot ( tubing) or swiftech. both i have found are good and really cheap. both will last until you can afford more.+ dont buy exp. tubing for your first run. you will want to keep moving it around and changing till you like it. no point wasting monies on exp tubing while doing that.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advices, and interesting PDF. However I don't see why Monsoon would be going out of business. I saw how the fitting works, and I don't find them hard to use at all. I briefly looked into the Swiftech ones, and this is a valid alternative. They would have to be black, however. I don't much silver/chrome-looking things n my build aside from the ASUS heatpipes and I plan it to stay that way







I wouldn't say no to white fittings though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm a Frozen CPU guy as well. Joe and Bucky have always taken care of me, even the few times things went sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to say FrozenCPU as well.. order a part 2 days after I ordered something from newegg and came a day before
Click to expand...

Planning to buy from FrozenCPU as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yoo tarnix im buying a raystorm kit soon, and well any hints and tips or even problems you see with the kit please share them.
> 
> im buying monsoon compression fittings and an extra small res (a secret why) getting rid of blue LEDs for red, was thinking of black or red tubing.
> 
> and i need to buy distilled and biocide.
> 
> this will be my first waterloop so ill be watching you closely lol


Sure thing!








As for myself, I am going to ditch the led altogether unless I can find a red one in the future and get very very bored on a rainy day.







I'm not much of a bling guy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im after a new psu and was wondering if you guys had any experience with these
> 
> Possiblities


Urf. that looks shady. Also doesn't seem to have a lot of plugs for components cables. I wouldn't buy it for other reason than test the dang out of it. I only bought seasonic-based PSU. I can'T really help about that. All I can say is that my XFX Pro Black Edition 750W is an unkillable beast.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im after a new psu and was wondering if you guys had any experience with these
> 
> Possiblities


http://www.overclock.net/t/715889/psu-articles/0_100#post9110838
or ask shilka
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> What different online retailers do you guys go to for your water cooling gear. Right now my loop is based off a build buying mostly from frozencpu and I have picked the Koolance 380A waterblock for my chip. I'm gonna remove the block from h80i later down the road as my loop starts coming together and use it as a single rad in the loop and throw in a 240 wherever it will fit in my case (i'm gonna have to cut)


frozencpu
http://www.performance-pcs.com/
http://www.petrastechshop.com/
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fancontrollers.html
http://www.swiftech.com/
http://www.xoxide.com/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> What if Streamroller/1090fx boards came with a new form of Turbo mode that disabled 1core per module during lightly threaded apps/games.
> FP sharing only when needed maybe? Would allow for much higher turbo clocks with lower temps in offset mode.
> 
> I dig the layout of that case Spawne, nice style.


Actually the Asus AI suite allows you to, via the multipliers, set different clocks on each core so that you can have better single threaded performance with less voltage and hence less heat.If you have an ROG board this can be done with a laptop while you have stress testing software running so you don't have to restart after every clock change, or with the AI suite right on the PC. No need to disable cores when you can just clock them down is a few minutes. I have never tried this but I have seen it done. I would link to the video but can't seem to find it right now. I have messed around with the ROG connect some and it's very easy to use and kinda cool actually.


----------



## Spawne32

has anyone experienced issues running core temp? I had it running last night and when i went to tweak my system today to dial it into normal specs (as it starts out underclocked) it tested stable, but every time i opened core temp my system would reboot. Also a little unsure as to why im showing a consisten 3700mhz, i have CPU performance boost enabled and C1E enabled, cool n quiet disabled and C6 disabled on my GA-78LMT-USB3

http://hostthenpost.org
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm a Frozen CPU guy as well. Joe and Bucky have always taken care of me, even the few times things went sideways.


I was looking at some EK components on that site. I like the look of their blocks. They appear to be well made. Do you have any experience with them?


----------



## p2mob

Cannot wait till I get rid of this 5 year old power supply and get a custome loop water cooling I will push this beast to its maximum. Not saying anything about those 2 GTX 780s to replace my 7950 I ordered.

I should be seeing increase in benchmarks

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/cpubench.jpg/

3dmark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/764510


----------



## Spawne32

im throttling back to 2900mhz when running prime95 with all throttling disabled in the bios, whats going on here...


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> has anyone experienced issues running core temp? I had it running last night and when i went to tweak my system today to dial it into normal specs (as it starts out underclocked) it tested stable, but every time i opened core temp my system would reboot. Also a little unsure as to why im showing a consisten 3700mhz, i have CPU performance boost enabled and C1E enabled, cool n quiet disabled and C6 disabled on my GA-78LMT-


Does the same thing for me. I just use hwmonitor from the CPUZ folks. Took me 3 hrs to figure it out when I first upgraded SMH


----------



## Spawne32

http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## Confide-

What are the advantages of Overclocking? The only thing I really use my PC for is to stream console games to Twitch.tv and such and when I am overclocked, I really don't see or think there is much of a difference then when I wasn't


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Cannot wait till I get rid of this 5 year old power supply and get a custome loop water cooling I will push this beast to its maximum. Not saying anything about those 2 GTX 780s to replace my 7950 I ordered.
> 
> I should be seeing increase in benchmarks
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/cpubench.jpg/
> 
> 3dmark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/764510


I gave mine a shot thinking that it would hit the thermal wall before completing.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

So you prevent them from spying again?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OMG 100 pages of new posts :/ anything interesting or can I afford to skip them?
> 
> Sorry spent the last 4 or 5 days dealing with the NSA spying on the entire worlds' communications illegally so haven't had a chance to keep up here.


Well we took over the world in the HWBOT-prime benchmark


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> OMG 100 pages of new posts :/ anything interesting or can I afford to skip them?
> 
> Sorry spent the last 4 or 5 days dealing with the NSA spying on the entire worlds' communications illegally so haven't had a chance to keep up here.


Yeah that's a real concern. I'm amazed that they're finally talking about it in the main stream media. I guess it was sort of forced into the open.


Spoiler: Warning: Shhh!


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## d1nky

is that single core threaded or multi?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Yeah I have been busy with it since the news broke, writing to various politicians, president of the EU Commission, EU Justice Commissioner, giving press interviews and blogging (tis my job). I did find the time to make a nice image representing the entire situation though - any old school Pink Floyd fans will like it:
> 
> http://slink.eu/DSotI


Nice. That album is sitting like 5 feet away from me right now. Keep up the good work. All I did was make that silly meme and pass it around







The US government is getting way out of hand. I have to feel that US citizens like myself are complicit in it to an extent. We have allowed our rights to be eroded. It is regrettable that our weakness is affecting the rest of the world as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Careful whom you mock, the Dutch government along with the UK government have been exposed as having been using the NSA's PRISM programme to circumvent the legal processes required under their national laws - given you are Dutch you might want to consider that before mocking the very people trying to protect your civil liberties.


I know sir and i certainly would not mock you, it was a joke.

I know they spy us and there is no way of stopping them. As a matter a fact when you travel by bus here you need to have a pass here so that they can track you, i am well aware of the dutch government and their plans but i choose not to go in it anymore because its depressing and there is no way to stop them by exposing them only.

But what do you do if i may exactly?


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well we took over the world in the HWBOT-prime benchmark


Where are the Intel CPU's at?









I would like to run that too







Where can i download it?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know sir and i certainly would not mock you, it was a joke.
> 
> I know they spy us and there is no way of stopping them. As a matter a fact when you travel by bus here you need to have a pass here so that they can track you, i am well aware of the dutch government and their plans but i choose not to go in it anymore because its depressing and there is no way to stop them by exposing them only.
> 
> But what do you do if i may exactly?


Oh lol


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Where are the Intel CPU's at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to run that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can i download it?


We smoked em







hwbot.org beta benches


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I am a privacy advocate/consultant - I lobby for stronger human rights and civil liberties such as privacy, freedom of speech etc.


Aha so that is a very good thing tho good job sir









But now i know your profession and where you stand and fight for, what dictated the freedom of speech? is that calling people names in the name of freedom of speech or is it to stand up for yourself against people and governments?

Since you know Holland i assume you also know that freedom of speech is an highly overrated phenomenon here because we do not live in a democracy anymore so if you say your opinion they would say ''well yeah that is your opinion'' so they take no note about that.

I am not trying to mock you sir, i only say what i think


----------



## p2mob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> I gave mine a shot thinking that it would hit the thermal wall before completing.


May I ask what is your vcore voltage for that 5.02 ghz?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> We smoked em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwbot.org beta benches


Hehe great







you came third man congratulations









When i run that benchmark i would come at 10nth place maybe less with my 4.6 LOL


----------



## El-Fuego

anyone else 1308 ? what's good or bad about this batch ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> I am a privacy advocate/consultant - I lobby for stronger human rights and civil liberties such as privacy, freedom of speech etc.


Sounds like an admirable career, I am also an advocate for civil liberties and freedoms like speech and the right to bare arms, or the right to arm bears I don't know. In America most people have no grasp of what human rights are. They think it's the right to free stuff at somebody else's cost. With so many human rights abuses around the world and so little focus on it here in the U.S. it's kind of discusting in a way. I think I need spelling lessons.

Keep fighting the tough fight!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else 1308 ? what's good or bad about this batch ?


Tell us how yours works and maybe we can use it for future ref, I have a 1311 and it seems to work great. Fast and pretty cool.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Tell us how yours works and maybe we can use it for future ref, I have a 1311 and it seems to work great. Fast and pretty cool.


all good so far, I overclocked it to 4.4 on stock cooler and it was like mid 40s idle and mid 60s load.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> all good so far, I overclocked it to 4.4 on stock cooler and it was like mid 40s idle and mid 60s load.


Awesome, good to know. I got to 4.5 and idled around 33C, under load around 55 after 1/2 hour of prime 95,my NB was at 52 and still is but under load it went past 62. I have been told it's safe and not to worry to much.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Awesome, good to know. I got to 4.5 and idled around 33C, under load around 55 after 1/2 hour of prime 95,my NB was at 52 and still is but under load it went past 62. I have been told it's safe and not to worry to much.


is that with the stock cooler as well ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> is that with the stock cooler as well ?


No I have an H110i.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else 1308 ? what's good or bad about this batch ?


1308 here too, 4.7 @ 1.45v


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Yeah I have been busy with it since the news broke, writing to various politicians, president of the EU Commission, EU Justice Commissioner, giving press interviews and blogging (tis my job). I did find the time to make a nice image representing the entire situation though - any old school Pink Floyd fans will like it:
> 
> http://slink.eu/DSotI


This is the consequence of mass fear that was drummed up after 9/11/ Hitler did exactly the same thing in Germany, claiming they needed the fascist security state to bring law and order. We see the TV series every night numbing our minds with the lies to justify the fascist state and fascist violence and war.. We are already 99% there. Elections are not the determinant oi whether we have fascism. Both parties are influenced by Wall Streets think tanks and controlled by billions of bankster money. Democracy departed ages ago. now we only have the empty shell filled with a very dark future. It will take a lot more than exposes and law suits to stop this process. Revolution is the name of the game.


----------



## Majorhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> May I ask what is your vcore voltage for that 5.02 ghz?


1.48 CPU-z shows it as 1.476



This is on a 1310 chip.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majorhi*
> 
> 1.48 CPU-z shows it as 1.476
> 
> 
> 
> This is on a 1310 chip.


Ok but any of you guys have got to start listing voltage under load after LLC. Your giving very inaccurate info.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok but any of you guys have got to start listing voltage under load after LLC. Your giving very inaccurate info.


LLC? Msi guys don't need no stinking LLC









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LLC? Msi guys don't need no stinking LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stable?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Stable?


Only enough for that validation









I think it validated at 5.2 at that voltage too, but crashed shortly after.
You make a good point though, it's important to know if it has llc enabled at that voltage - can be a bit deceiving otherwise.
I don't think my CHV-Z rig would come close to matching that without any LLC. I'll give it a go when I get back home from vacation.


----------



## Spawne32

any ideas why im still throttling?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> any ideas why im still throttling?


Gigabyte hid a thermal throttling feature in the "PC Health" section of my BIOS. Did you disable the motherboard level thermal throttling? You might have one hiding somewhere.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Only enough for that validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it validated at 5.2 at that voltage too, but crashed shortly after.
> You make a good point though, it's important to know if it has llc enabled at that voltage - can be a bit deceiving otherwise.
> I don't think my CHV-Z rig would come close to matching that without any LLC. I'll give it a go when I get back home from vacation.


I was just pointing out that some aren't taking LLC into account when they claim 4.4 at 1.28v or something like that. Get HWiNFO and check it that way. Seems volts for each level are fairly accurate across most 8350s. I think a fair amount of stability is necessary before giving setting anyway for others protection.

Again don't take this the wrong way, just concern is all. Oh and this isn't directed at you Cssorkinman.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Gigabyte hid a thermal throttling feature in the "PC Health" section of my BIOS. Did you disable the motherboard level thermal throttling? You might have one hiding somewhere.


Disabled that, still throttling, lol this is getting ridiculous. Power settings in windows are set to max, CPU settings are set to a min of 100% in AMD overdrive.


----------



## Spawne32

seems this board suffers from what was listed in the overclocking guide, gotta enable turbo core in amd overdrive, apply it, then go back, disable it, and it turns it off even though its off in the bios. Now im able to actually stress test and im having problems with vdroop being very extreme above 4ghz, was up to 1.46v on 4.2ghz and still getting errors.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> This is the consequence of mass fear that was drummed up after 9/11/ Hitler did exactly the same thing in Germany, claiming they needed the fascist security state to bring law and order. We see the TV series every night numbing our minds with the lies to justify the fascist state and fascist violence and war.. We are already 99% there. Elections are not the determinant oi whether we have fascism. Both parties are influenced by Wall Streets think tanks and controlled by billions of bankster money. Democracy departed ages ago. now we only have the empty shell filled with a very dark future. It will take a lot more than exposes and law suits to stop this process. Revolution is the name of the game.


Right you are sir. ^This is a concise description of the situation.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Right you are sir. ^This is a concise description of the situation.


pretty much back when I was in highschool I started grouping people in order to take a stand against certain things.. It worked very well until I had personal matters that consumed my life and unfortunately masses need a leader and it fell through it is a bit depressing to think that people only care when there is hype.. I don't remember who said it but it is true that Americans think that a right is free.. That is a bad thing because we all have to fight for what is just and truely a right.. Freedom isn't free and we allow ourselves become victim to the intolerances of the government...

I am not that fluent in other countries however in America people are too passive until they want something then they will cut each other down and never fix the main issue..
[/rant]


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> has anyone experienced issues running core temp? I had it running last night and when i went to tweak my system today to dial it into normal specs (as it starts out underclocked) it tested stable, but every time i opened core temp my system would reboot. Also a little unsure as to why im showing a consisten 3700mhz, i have CPU performance boost enabled and C1E enabled, cool n quiet disabled and C6 disabled on my GA-78LMT-USB3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> http://hostthenpost.org


are you using apm? need apm and cnq on my board. also under power management in windows you have to adj from 100% all the time to whatever you want. i use 0-100

also yes coretemp causes constant bsod fyi use hwinfo64
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Cannot wait till I get rid of this 5 year old power supply and get a custome loop water cooling I will push this beast to its maximum. Not saying anything about those 2 GTX 780s to replace my 7950 I ordered.
> 
> I should be seeing increase in benchmarks
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/cpubench.jpg/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an admirable career, I am also an advocate for civil liberties and freedoms like speech and the right to bare arms, or the right to arm bears I don't know. In America most people have no grasp of what human rights are. They think it's the right to free stuff at somebody else's cost. With so many human rights abuses around the world and so little focus on it here in the U.S. it's kind of discusting in a way. I think I need spelling lessons.
> 
> Keep fighting the tough fight!!
> 
> 
> 
> see below
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> This is the consequence of mass fear that was drummed up after 9/11/ Hitler did exactly the same thing in Germany, claiming they needed the fascist security state to bring law and order. We see the TV series every night numbing our minds with the lies to justify the fascist state and fascist violence and war.. We are already 99% there. Elections are not the determinant oi whether we have fascism. Both parties are influenced by Wall Streets think tanks and controlled by billions of bankster money. Democracy departed ages ago. now we only have the empty shell filled with a very dark future. It will take a lot more than exposes and law suits to stop this process. Revolution is the name of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that is why the founding fathers were against a party system and why i am a tea party. finally reg. as a repub so i can vote in primaries.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> pretty much back when I was in highschool I started grouping people in order to take a stand against certain things.. It worked very well until I had personal matters that consumed my life and unfortunately masses need a leader and it fell through it is a bit depressing to think that people only care when there is hype.. I don't remember who said it but it is true that Americans think that a right is free.. That is a bad thing because we all have to fight for what is just and truely a right.. Freedom isn't free and we allow ourselves become victim to the intolerances of the government...
> 
> I am not that fluent in other countries however in America people are too passive until they want something then they will cut each other down and never fix the main issue..
> [/rant]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just dont think i can agree with you. happiest day of my life when my wife whois born and raised in china. where you cant have guns. told me to get the gun down ( betsy ) when i was going on a trip
> 
> 3dmark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/764510
Click to expand...

NICE cg glad you like your purchase !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confide-*
> 
> What are the advantages of Overclocking? The only thing I really use my PC for is to stream console games to Twitch.tv and such and when I am overclocked, I really don't see or think there is much of a difference then when I wasn't


not really. you may see a minor boost. but nowadays honestly it is more for bragging rights then necessity
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Careful whom you mock, the Dutch government along with the UK government have been exposed as having been using the NSA's PRISM programme to circumvent the legal processes required under their national laws - given you are Dutch you might want to consider that before mocking the very people trying to protect your civil liberties.


yea well.. all i will say is will the dirt ever stop piling up on this man or is there no end to what will happen. unfortunately everyone i listen to says ( talk radio ) he will not be kicked out of office. thanks pal. me and betsy are ready. i dont think most americans will allow this to continue for much longer.


----------



## Tarnix

Preliminary stats with loop in!
Couldn't want any longer. I'll buy something next month (kill coil or coolant) and keep an eye on the loop until then.
Not too sure what to post, system is mostly stock (250 FSB, 4.0GHz no Boost)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Preliminary stats with loop in!
> Couldn't want any longer. I'll buy something next month (kill coil or coolant) and keep an eye on the loop until then.
> Not too sure what to post, system is mostly stock (250 FSB, 4.0GHz no Boost)


Looking good Tarnix


----------



## Spawne32

my vdroop on this board is horrific, dropping almost .1v


----------



## Tarnix

I tried to take some pics... I need the voodoo spell to avoid window reflections.


Room looks like a war field... I pretty much took the pc apart and moved everything around.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Got my H80i installed and running. Its doing a good job keeping the temps down but right now I need to figure out why the corsair logo on the cpu block/pump isn't lighting up.


----------



## Red1776

HW BOT-FireStrike Extreme world Rankings

I cannot wait to start Over-clocking my GPU's BWAHAHAHA...cough..cough.. ack..ahem,
anywho, #13 for now


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Got my H80i installed and running. Its doing a good job keeping the temps down but right now I need to figure out why the corsair logo on the cpu block/pump isn't lighting up.


figured it out


----------



## RocketAbyss

Got my FX 8350 a few days ago to replace my old Phenom II x6 1090T. I've managed a stable OC of 4.6Ghz, validation in my sig. Also tried a 5Ghz OC in my sig but unstable and too much heat. Might need to go custom loop









FX 8350 at 4.6Ghz
Mobo - ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z
Ratio - x23
FSB - 200Mhz
NB - 2200Mhz
HT - 2600Mhz
RAM - 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5v

CPU LLC - Ultra High

vCore - 1.44v
CPU/NB - 1.3v
DRAM - 1.51v

Cooled with a Corsair H100i in pull exhaust


----------



## hurricane28

Its not only America its the hole world involved with it.

For example, we have in the city all camera's hanging here so that they can watch you and they say it is for terrorism or when something happens like robbery or murder they caught them in the act, ehm really? i mean last week there was a jewelery robbery here and they caught it on tape, they looked at the footage but they could not be recognized and the guys have never been caught.

On the air fields here the same exact thing its for ''anti terrorism'' they say, yeah right! we have television program here that shows the flaws in society and they showed that there is no problem to get on the airfield with a big bomb if you really want to.

So who are the real terrorists? THE GOVENMENTS gentlemen, they are doing this for a long time now, check on people and try to mind control people trough TV, radio and other propaganda and blame the people after when the s.. hits the fan.

There is a war coming and there is no way of stopping it, in fact we are in war right now, i know this because my brother in law works in the security of a naval base in my city and he tells me all kinds of stuff people should not know about, like they keep telling people that they are exercise and that is why they fly so much just to practice, well i know why they are flying that much and it is not because of exercise.
The Russians are entering our airspace a lot these days and provoking us across the North sea and some times all the way to England so the dutch air force is in constant conflict with Russian airplanes.

This is way bigger than only freedom of speech or anything else, it is global and from my opinion its the USA government that are the real terrorists.
sounds pretty lame because half of my family is American but they all say the same thing.

The only thing that can stop this ''terrorism'' is to stick together and fight back, but in Holland a lot of people are a sleep but luckily more people are awakening and talking about this stuff and a lot of people here wants to do something about is but the only thing is talking about it, the only thing we need is a strong leader that point us in the right direction.

Oke enough about this, lets talk about why we here for


----------



## d1nky

ok enough talk of goverments and bolloks!

thread is for FX 8 cores......... visheraaaaaaaaaaaa!

i was playing about with some benches yesterday, it was cold, wet and i had the day off.....

well to get 5ghz remotely benchable it needed 1.55v

ranger the mofo.. is top and im 3rd....... i have to beat him

but the gpu fans kept cutting out from heat where they were 100% for several hours


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ok enough talk of goverments and bolloks!
> 
> thread is for FX 8 cores......... visheraaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> i was playing about with some benches yesterday, it was cold, wet and i had the day off.....
> 
> well to get 5ghz remotely benchable it needed 1.55v
> 
> ranger the mofo.. is top and im 3rd....... i have to beat him
> 
> but the gpu fans kept cutting out from heat where they were 100% for several hours


What benchmark D1nky?


----------



## d1nky

thought i put link, my bad!

firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/536576

my best overall and worst individual lol

ive been looking at HWbot and theres a few ive beat with my fx4100 lol

and my 7950 can get 3rd on a few tests.......

im trying to figure out how to enter and submit lol


----------



## Vencenzo

http://hwbot.org/submission/2387295_vencenzo_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6704.54_primes_per_second
Check attached pics.
Got my temps under control for that clock with a krakenx60 by sealing my case. Mid tower with 5x120mms blowing in, stock nzxt 2x140mms pulling on top. Electrical tape on joints/open areas that air could escape. Gpu is located directly above that bottom side panel 120 blowing so it helps force air out the back of the card and keeps it at a cool 71c for lightcoin mining (saph vapor 5870).

I've got a pretty low VID chip with higher than normal temps.
If your using a h100i or some equiv and are hitting thermal wall before 5.0, try envisioning your overall airflow and tweaking it before you think "I must need a custom loop". Unless your rich like red instead of broke like me... Then just head over to frozencpu







.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2387295_vencenzo_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6704.54_primes_per_second
> Check attached pics.
> Got my temps under control for that clock with a krakenx60 by sealing my case. Mid tower with 5x120mms blowing in, stock nzxt 2x140mms pulling on top. Electrical tape on joints/open areas that air could escape. Gpu is located directly above that bottom side panel 120 blowing so it helps force air out the back of the card and keeps it at a cool 71c for lightcoin mining (saph vapor 5870).
> 
> I've got a pretty low VID chip with higher than normal temps.
> If your using a h100i or some equiv and are hitting thermal wall before 5.0, try envisioning your overall airflow and tweaking it before you think "I must need a custom loop". Unless your rich like red instead of broke like me... Then just head over to frozencpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice Ven








I'm going to go from #3 to # 1 this weekend dammit!









Going to start OC'ing my GPU's and crack the top ten here as well:

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389115_red1776_3dmark11___extreme_4x_radeon_hd_7970_11402_marks?recalculate=true
same here"
http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme/

Keep pushing guys


----------



## d1nky

ive got a few old benches that done friggin well, how can i submit them??

for example:

4100

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/345004

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/339218

and im nearly gettin top spots on this 8350/7950


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nice Ven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go from #3 to # 1 this weekend dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start OC'ing my GPU's and crack the top ten here as well:
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389115_red1776_3dmark11___extreme_4x_radeon_hd_7970_11402_marks?recalculate=true
> same here"
> http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme/
> 
> Keep pushing guys


Pretty slick as always, jelly of your of gpus and SSD








Saving up my lightcoins waiting for 8970 release lol.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive got a few old benches that done friggin well, how can i submit them??
> 
> for example:
> 
> 4100
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/345004
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/339218
> 
> and im nearly gettin top spots on this 8350/7950


do you want to sub them to HWbot or Futurmark?


----------



## hurricane28

You can do a lot better at physics dinky, just tweak your RAM and CPUNB also HT link has a good effect on the scores as well.

I beat him before on my H100I and if i can do it you can do it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> my vdroop on this board is horrific, dropping almost .1v


try a different psu,, you voltages across the board look odd


----------



## d1nky

HWBOT.....

lol thats an FX4100 hurricane

but theyre number1 for 3dmarks

ive beat rangers graphics on most, im just having issues getting my ram and cpu to play ball. im testing memtest with 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 1.7v may even try 2600mhz cl12s 1.75v

theres loads of scores i can compete with this 7950 and my 8350 isnt too lousy tbh.

and ive had my cpunb benching at 2.6+ but my ram wants to match or be on a matching divider.

sucks as cpunb has to be equal to total ram speed or 3 times ram base clock.

and hwbot i can mod tesselation MUHAHAHA


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> HWBOT..... lol thats an FX4100
> 
> but theyre number1 for 3dmarks
> 
> ive beat rangers graphics on most, im just having issues getting my ram and cpu to play ball. im testing memtest with 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 1.7v
> 
> theres loads of scores i can compete with this 7950 and my 8350 isnt too lousy tbh.
> 
> and ive had my cpunb benching at 2.6+ but my ram wants to match or be on a matching divider.


my ares 2133's will run 2400+ @ 11-13-11-30 1.7v, they would boot at 10-12-12-31 but their memmaxx scores sucked


----------



## d1nky

^^ mine were better than those scores but not memory-copy

memtest just had three errors on 10-12-12-31 so now trying 10-12-12-32

i may just for benches try 2600mhz cl12s with 1.75v lol

OMG! ocn or what

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20#rankBy=

i may try this out on my bench profile


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hi guys how good will the fx-8350 do in CAD programs against the 4770K


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hi guys how good will the fx-8350 do in CAD programs against the 4770K


I use AutoDesk Auto Cad 2012, 3DSMax 2012, Simulation 360,
against the 3770K it i far advanced in performance on average 35% from what I have used, so can do the math on that


----------



## d1nky

great, i tried booting my ripjaws at 2600mhz and now they wont boot with the 8350.

the 8350 will only boot with my crap kingstons 1333mhz , and prime seems to be fine....

and the ripjaws are working fine in memtest at stock on my 4100

hahaaaaaaaa

oh i took the battery out and reset everything btw


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I use AutoDesk Auto Cad 2012, 3DSMax 2012, Simulation 360,
> against the 3770K it i far advanced in performance on average 35% from what I have used, so can do the math on that


Thanks for replying


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> great, i tried booting my ripjaws at 2600mhz and now they wont boot with the 8350.
> 
> the 8350 will only boot with my crap kingstons 1333mhz , and prime seems to be fine....
> 
> and the ripjaws are working fine in memtest at stock on my 4100
> 
> hahaaaaaaaa
> 
> oh i took the battery out and reset everything btw


Well, can your ripjaws boot at 2400? 2400 on Vishera IMC is pushing it, no wonder you're having troubles getting 2.6GHz on RAM, you should try what hurricane did; Try to keep your RAM just bellow 2400 (His was like 2335 something i dont remember.) 250FSB or so and Multiplier to get 5GHz. Lower the timings as much as you can. From personal experience i have found that RAS# to CAS# (TRAS) and 160NS combined with high MHz works the best for physics score. Also do as hurricane said, optimize your HT and CPUNB. CBPUNB Minimum 2600 and HT should be 2800-3100. Also, fiddle around a bit with the RAM Drive strengths, those can work magic. Sometimes they do and other times they dont. Lower the strengths, this could give you more stability on RAM. And it LITERALLY doesnt affect performance at all.

There is also a voltage on my Motherboard that is around 1.8 or so. I changed it to 1.855 and it helped stabilize the FSB ( no jittering and such. ) You could also try CPU PLL, the one thats around 2.5V or something. I run at 2.6. Not even sure if your motherboard has that, but it helped me stabilize the CPU.

Volts:
CPUNB: 1.35V or so.
RAM: 1.7V for benching is what i use.
HT: Stock.
CPU: Whatever you found to be usefull.


----------



## d1nky

2400mhz is memtest stable for hours, several passes at 11-12-11-33 1.7v

and ya know me ranger..... i had the cpunb high as a kite lol









think i fuffed something, im going to reflash bios and start see if my ripjaws will boot in this.

if not RMA on cpu, then RAM then board lol

and if people cant tell the difference between 4ghz cpu and 1333hz ram compared to 4.6ghz cpu and 2400mhz ram, youre not doing something right.

STOCK = SLOW


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 2400mhz is memtest stable for hours, several passes at 11-12-11-33 1.7v
> 
> and ya know me ranger..... i had the cpunb high as a kite lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i fuffed something, im going to reflash bios and start see if my ripjaws will boot in this.
> 
> if not RMA on cpu, then RAM then board lol


Or get ASUS?







.

Im an "ASUShole". I dont like 7000 ASUS cards though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ mine were better than those scores but not memory-copy
> 
> memtest just had three errors on 10-12-12-31 so now trying 10-12-12-32
> 
> i may just for benches try 2600mhz cl12s with 1.75v lol
> 
> OMG! ocn or what
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20#rankBy=
> 
> i may try this out on my bench profile


That is way to high voltage my friend, mines are 1866 and i set them to 2400 with 11-11-11-33 timings with 1.65 volts.

That is the standard rating for 2400 RAM so when you set memory profile at 2400 it will automatically set the voltage to 1.655 and you only have to do is set the timings.

Remember 1866 or 2400 modules are the same RAM kit only the difference is they clocked it at the factory so they know it is stable.

I set mine to 11-11-11-33 like the stock 2400 RipjawsX with 1.65 volts, but not all RAM can do this i think because there is always difference in hardware but good luck


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ mine were better than those scores but not memory-copy
> 
> memtest just had three errors on 10-12-12-31 so now trying 10-12-12-32
> 
> i may just for benches try 2600mhz cl12s with 1.75v lol
> 
> OMG! ocn or what
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20#rankBy=
> 
> i may try this out on my bench profile


That is way to high voltage my friend, mines are 1866 and i set them to 2400 with 11-11-11-33 timings with 1.65 volts.

That is the standard rating for 2400 RAM so when you set memory profile at 2400 it will automatically set the voltage to 1.655 and you only have to do is set the timings.

Remember 1866 or 2400 modules are the same RAM kit only the difference is they clocked it at the factory so they know it is stable.

I set mine to 11-11-11-33 like the stock 2400 RipjawsX with 1.65 volts, but not all RAM can do this i think because there is always difference in hardwa


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry double post


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is way to high voltage my friend, mines are 1866 and i set them to 2400 with 11-11-11-33 timings with 1.65 volts.
> 
> That is the standard rating for 2400 RAM so when you set memory profile at 2400 it will automatically set the voltage to 1.655 and you only have to do is set the timings.
> 
> Remember 1866 or 2400 modules are the same RAM kit only the difference is they clocked it at the factory so they know it is stable.
> 
> I set mine to 11-11-11-33 like the stock 2400 RipjawsX with 1.65 volts, but not all RAM can do this i think because there is always difference in hardwa


I think you got really good RAM chips thats all -.- lol. Send your RAMs to me in the mail please.

Also 1.75 is fine for benching.


----------



## Vencenzo

Well this can't be right...

I have my mem copy totally tweaked, but I should still be scoring lower than fears on paper.

Fears! update aida64 and run a bench.

Impossible L2 and L3 scores ftw.

Here's what maxxmem had to say about same settings :


----------



## d1nky

sorted, may of corrupted bios or something fishy!

its in they boot and no beeps!

yea right whys everyone afraid of volts........... i would put 1.8v in em for a bench or two..... especially if they didnt freak out at 2600mhz

ive had 1.4v in my cpunb and booted with 2950 cpunb









just wait till i get water pahaha

oh and ranger...... i hate you..... i hate your freaking firestrike score......

ill try some more in a bit, just lost all settings!

oh and my asus card is a beastttttt...... i nearly hit 9k graphics but the (swear word) thing locked up when i pressed screenshot..... NO tess mod


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nice Ven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go from #3 to # 1 this weekend dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start OC'ing my GPU's and crack the top ten here as well:
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389115_red1776_3dmark11___extreme_4x_radeon_hd_7970_11402_marks?recalculate=true
> same here"
> http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme/
> 
> Keep pushing guys


GL man !~ i am getting my 1250w this week. but i will be camping this weekend. so you may be able to stay #1 for a few days


----------



## iamwardicus

Just a question for the club. Given the VID of my particular chip what do you think the approximate maximum overclock would be should I ever be able to upgrade my cooling? Right now I consider it "Stable Enough" as for what I do it doesn't crash and it performs like a dream. My cooling isn't good enough to run a full stress test though... I did pass a Small FFT run for about 15 minutes before the temps just got too high and I had to stop the test so it's moderately stable at least. Can't pass a P95 session due to temps after pass 3 or so sadly. I'm just wondering what the VID has to do with the Overclock as I've heard it mentioned before but I'm a little slow on the pickup.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I think you got really good RAM chips thats all -.- lol. Send your RAMs to me in the mail please.
> 
> Also 1.75 is fine for benching.


Well i guess that is the case but if you see in the G.Skill site they are rated for 1333 1.5 volts and they clocked it to 2400 with 1.65 volts so i guess the lower performing RAM is selling for 1866 or 2133 or something like that.

Why send you my RAM? i thought you have good ones too LOL

Yes for benching 1.7 is good but make sure you fan blowing on it otherwise you might burn it


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well i guess that is the case but if you see in the G.Skill site they are rated for 1333 1.5 volts and they clocked it to 2400 with 1.65 volts so i guess the lower performing RAM is selling for 1866 or 2133 or something like that.
> 
> Why send you my RAM? i thought you have good ones too LOL
> 
> Yes for benching 1.7 is good but make sure you fan blowing on it otherwise you might burn it


My G.Skill sticks default @ 1333 in bios, wouldn't be surprised if mega mans do too.
G.Skill probably just does that so first boot is assured stable regardless of setup.
From what I've messed with so far, all the different trident models can do each others timings and voltages.
Maybe same with ripjaws.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well i guess that is the case but if you see in the G.Skill site they are rated for 1333 1.5 volts and they clocked it to 2400 with 1.65 volts so i guess the lower performing RAM is selling for 1866 or 2133 or something like that.
> 
> Why send you my RAM? i thought you have good ones too LOL
> 
> Yes for benching 1.7 is good but make sure you fan blowing on it otherwise you might burn it


Most RAM is rated up to 1.8V without buning. 0.05V change is going to be the difference of fried dimms and cold dimms.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> My G.Skill sticks default @ 1333 in bios, wouldn't be surprised if mega mans do too.
> G.Skill probably just does that so first boot is assured stable regardless of setup.
> From what I've messed with so far, all the different trident models can do each others timings and voltages.
> Maybe same with ripjaws.


Find your chip's data sheet. I think that pretty much every single RAM defaults at 1333 with Phenom and FX. Mine's are high binned 1600 sold at 1866, and they are still set by the bios to their JEDEC fallback settings. I forgot the exact reason of this behavior, but it certainly is not a RAM problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Most RAM is rated up to 1.8V without buning. 0.05V change is going to be the difference of fried dimms and cold dimms.


yeah. as far as I know, all DDR3 are "required" to handle 1.8v without _immediate_ degradation. Now, not all chips can pass the standard test.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hi guys how good will the fx-8350 do in CAD programs against the 4770K


Mine performs extremely well with Blender and FreeCad, but I have no basis to compare it to the 4770K.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hi guys how good will the fx-8350 do in CAD programs against the 4770K
> 
> 
> 
> Mine performs extremely well with Blender and FreeCad, but I have no basis to compare it to the 4770K.
Click to expand...

This is how the world should work. Comparison is useless if it fits your needs








Blender works great for me too. I don't use anything else.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> This is how the world should work. Comparison is useless if it fits your needs


Needs could change if he is subjected to other results


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Just a question for the club. Given the VID of my particular chip what do you think the approximate maximum overclock would be should I ever be able to upgrade my cooling? Right now I consider it "Stable Enough" as for what I do it doesn't crash and it performs like a dream. My cooling isn't good enough to run a full stress test though... I did pass a Small FFT run for about 15 minutes before the temps just got too high and I had to stop the test so it's moderately stable at least. Can't pass a P95 session due to temps after pass 3 or so sadly. I'm just wondering what the VID has to do with the Overclock as I've heard it mentioned before but I'm a little slow on the pickup.


as an estimate If you got custom cooling 5.1-5.2 ESTIMATE


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> This is how the world should work. Comparison is useless if it fits your needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blender works great for me too. I don't use anything else.


Blender is my favorite application. I started using it when it was owned by NaN. The amount of functionality it has gained since it became open source is nearly mind blowing. Learning Python scripting in those earlier versions is what prompted me to pursue a career in programming. I don't think I'd ever consider a commercially licensed 3D suite.

I was thinking that it might be cool to start Blender benchmark thread on this site. I have no problem with making the scene to render, but I don't know if I'd have the time to keep score and watch for cheats. Anyway, it might be a good bench. Blender is great at utilizing multiple threads and it should run on anyone's machine.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try a different psu,, you voltages across the board look odd


I dont think it would be even able to post with the voltages its listing, but there is a weird humming sound that coincides with load on the components that I keep hearing, when running memtest every time it cycled a number the buzz would change.


----------



## hurricane28

Well mine are stable at 1.65 volts and i keep them there just to be sure they do not run hot or fried.

@Ranger, at least you have an better chip than mine i guess, so you are fine


----------



## MillerLite1314

Beautiful rainy day here in the Hawaiian islands with my h80i freshly installed and tested last night. 5.0Ghz here I come.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I dont think it would be even able to post with the voltages its listing, but there is a weird humming sound that coincides with load on the components that I keep hearing, when running memtest every time it cycled a number the buzz would change.


is that hum/buzz coming from the power supply.. if so you could have a diode that is going south.

as long as the resistors and the caps arn't burned out they psu should still be able to give sufficient power to boot.

but when it comes to sustaining current and diodes are brought into the mix with the caps this COULD in theory cause the issues you've seen.

Disclaimer: this is based on experience with other forms of electronics, e.i. analog valve guitar amps, think marshall plexi









if the power section of the amp wasn't working right... nothing worked right.

Do you have a DMM( digital multi meter) and test points on your board?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> as an estimate If you got custom cooling 5.1-5.2 ESTIMATE


that's the same vid that Gurty and a few others of us have.

5.1-5.2 is about what he is getting if i'm not mistaken.

i find that this chip has some promise, i just need to get a PROPER cooling solution.

in my case, I need some serious NB/VRM cooling. looking at the ek nb block on frozen CPU for the Xhair V F-z


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How far can this cpu be OC with H80 liquid cooler


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Beautiful rainy day here in the Hawaiian islands with my h80i freshly installed and tested last night. 5.0Ghz here I come.


5ghz on a H80i? hardly....







especially in your climate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How far can this cpu be OC with H80 liquid cooler


id say 4.8 @ best








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that's the same vid that Gurty and a few others of us have.
> 
> 5.1-5.2 is about what he is getting if i'm not mistaken.
> 
> i find that this chip has some promise, i just need to get a PROPER cooling solution.
> 
> in my case, I need some serious NB/VRM cooling. looking at the ek nb block on frozen CPU for the Xhair V F-z


aye thats about right, til i get me new psu anyhow


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How far can this cpu be OC with H80 liquid cooler


let me finish my test bed and I'll let you know what I get with my h80i as far as volts, frequency and temps


----------



## MillerLite1314

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 5ghz on a H80i? hardly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially in your climate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say 4.8 @ best






set the bar high my friend, set the bar high. I'll settle for 4.7-4.8 for now until I get a bigger rad.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> set the bar high my friend, set the bar high. I'll settle for 4.7-4.8 for now until I get a bigger rad.


Rock on man, Rock on


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I dont think it would be even able to post with the voltages its listing, but there is a weird humming sound that coincides with load on the components that I keep hearing, when running memtest every time it cycled a number the buzz would change.


Do you still have the humming noise when the CPU is at it's stock settings?

Did you try running your ram at 1333Mhz (That board is rated up to 1333Mhz)

Do you have a fan over the VRM heatsink? It's 4+1 Phase, so any extra cooling will help for Overclocking


----------



## Tarnix

Need to understand what just happened...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Need to understand what just happened...


According to that, you just fried your cpu









But realistically? bug or/and bad overclock


----------



## Tarnix

I'm going to go for bug.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Do you still have the humming noise when the CPU is at it's stock settings?
> 
> Did you try running your ram at 1333Mhz (That board is rated up to 1333Mhz)
> 
> Do you have a fan over the VRM heatsink? It's 4+1 Phase, so any extra cooling will help for Overclocking


buzzing sound is constant no matter what its at, the case looks like this on the inside

http://hostthenpost.org

i tested the PSU outside the case with a PSU tester and im getting exactly 12.0 on all the 12v rails and just under the rated values on the rest, but thats a no load condition, no buzz with it outside the case, i sent it back to newegg just now though, they are going to replace it, im thinking more a less its the board though. Im gonna shoot a message to gigabyte and see what they think.


----------



## Spawne32

with the amount of vdroop im experiencing, i cant even get 4ghz stable with the voltage set to 1.44v in the bios


----------



## MillerLite1314

Made a run at 3.7Ghz with 1.375V and LLC set to High. How does the volts look so far? should I be bouncing around like this?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nice Ven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go from #3 to # 1 this weekend dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start OC'ing my GPU's and crack the top ten here as well:
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2389115_red1776_3dmark11___extreme_4x_radeon_hd_7970_11402_marks?recalculate=true
> same here"
> http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike_extreme/
> 
> Keep pushing guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL man !~ i am getting my 1250w this week. but i will be camping this weekend. so you may be able to stay #1 for a few days
Click to expand...

Prime is a cpu benchmark. what good is your 1250w going to do for that?









Going to set up camp in a canyon for a bit?, sound like fun


----------



## hurricane28

What brand of 1250 watt PSU? Seasonic?

It puts more amps to the 12V rail so you can push the OC little further


----------



## d1nky

wheres ranger?????

finally hit top spot for fx8350/7950 *WOOP!*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/541628

Time to try out 3dmark11


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wheres ranger?????
> 
> finally hit top spot for fx8350/7950 *WOOP!*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/541628
> 
> Time to try out 3dmark11


Good GPU score, now try to get higher physics score


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What brand of 1250 watt PSU? Seasonic?
> 
> It puts more amps to the 12V rail so you can push the OC little further


This assumes you are running short on amperage to begin with. In a CPU bench, I am sure his 750w PSU provides ample amperes to OC the 8350 as far as will go.
By your theory, I have 2.2kW/180A so I should be running at ...oh...15.32GHz? hehehe


----------



## d1nky

i cant tbh im already running 1.56v cpu 1.38v on cpunb ON AIR!

its unstable as it is....... and the scores a bit hit and miss!

ill post screeny when i can as only got one internet connection between 2 computers as i moved the main rig next to the window


----------



## hurricane28

I have 70 amps on my 12V rail and that is plenty for my CPU and even 2 GPU's but that's it.

i am pulling 46 amps when i am gaming and that is with one GPU so if i get another one and OC it all to the max there is not much spare room left, i can imagine what 4 cards do.

Why should you run 15.32ghz? -_- doesn't make sense really. You are pulling 183amps to be precise so you need 2PSU's to maintain your system.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i cant tbh im already running 1.56v cpu 1.38v on cpunb ON AIR!
> 
> its unstable as it is....... and the scores a bit hit and miss!
> 
> ill post screeny when i can as only got one internet connection between 2 computers as i moved the main rig next to the window


Ah i understand, what are the rest of your settings at?


----------



## d1nky

urmm nuts settings for air.....

ram nearly 2500mhz 11-12-11-33 1.75v

cpunb just over 2.5ghz 1.38v

HT 2.99ghz 1.28v

pcie 101 vdda up a notch

HTT 229

cpu x ?? 5.1ghz 1.57v


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have 70 amps on my 12V rail and that is plenty for my CPU and even 2 GPU's but that's it.
> 
> i am pulling 46 amps when i am gaming and that is with one GPU so if i get another one and OC it all to the max there is not much spare room left, i can imagine what 4 cards do.
> 
> Why should you run 15.32ghz? -_- doesn't make sense really. You are pulling 183amps to be precise so you need 2PSU's to maintain your system.


Boy when you miss a point, you really shoot past it..

1) Unless Mega's CPU was starving for Amps during a CPU bench (and it is not) getting a 1250W PSU is not going to improve his overclock
2) You said that Mega getting a bigger PSU will improve his OC-" so with 2.2kW I should be able to run 15.32 GHZ".......ITS A JOKE!
3) I don't have 2 PSU's , I have 3 PSU's
A) 4 x 7970's OC'd/4 x VPP655/ [email protected] 5.3 etc ...etc
B) required headroom for PSU's


----------



## Rangerjr1

03:30 at night north of arctic circle. Cant sleep.. I dont care about image rotation btw


----------



## MillerLite1314

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> 03:30 at night north of arctic circle. Cant sleep.. I dont care about image rotation btw






gorgeous


----------



## Tarnix

Agree with the comment above.
Now to try to reach about 5.2Ghz stable. hrmm.. will be fun.

Anyone can give me a reference vcore? I keep freezing... It seems that my custom loop is a lot less resilient to load spikes than my H80... And not necessarily cooler. Which kind of bothers me.


----------



## Durquavian

Man they weren't lieing when they said these AMD GPUs scale well. 2 7770 and doubled frame rates.


----------



## madorax

I think my oc problem is within the "not-so-good" PSU so i'm going to replace it.

which is better in your guys opinion?

1. Seasonic G550
2. Super Flower Golden Green 550
3. Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550

Super Flower is cheaper from all three choice's and it has LED on the fan and a very good review too so personally i will go for that, but I'd like to know some opinion from fellow member of FX Group ^^

My full spec:
FX 8320 @ 4.1Ghz (won't go any further, it will freeze no matter volt i use... PSU issue possitive, no problem in temp since i use seidonXL)
ASUS M5A97 R2.0
Manli GTX 660
Patriot 2x4Gb 1866
3x HDD Hitachi Sata3 @ 2T
2x DVRW Asus
4 Case Fan w/ led
Seidon 120XL
*Xigmatek Tauro 500w* (The Problem...)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Man they weren't lieing when they said these AMD GPUs scale well. 2 7770 and doubled frame rates.


Good to know. I have been trying to decide whether to just add a 7770 or get a 7870. I still don't know but it's nice to know.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not only America its the hole world involved with it.
> 
> For example, we have in the city all camera's hanging here so that they can watch you and they say it is for terrorism or when something happens like robbery or murder they caught them in the act, ehm really? i mean last week there was a jewelery robbery here and they caught it on tape, they looked at the footage but they could not be recognized and the guys have never been caught.
> 
> On the air fields here the same exact thing its for ''anti terrorism'' they say, yeah right! we have television program here that shows the flaws in society and they showed that there is no problem to get on the airfield with a big bomb if you really want to.
> 
> So who are the real terrorists? THE GOVENMENTS gentlemen, they are doing this for a long time now, check on people and try to mind control people trough TV, radio and other propaganda and blame the people after when the s.. hits the fan.
> 
> There is a war coming and there is no way of stopping it, in fact we are in war right now, i know this because my brother in law works in the security of a naval base in my city and he tells me all kinds of stuff people should not know about, like they keep telling people that they are exercise and that is why they fly so much just to practice, well i know why they are flying that much and it is not because of exercise.
> The Russians are entering our airspace a lot these days and provoking us across the North sea and some times all the way to England so the dutch air force is in constant conflict with Russian airplanes.
> 
> This is way bigger than only freedom of speech or anything else, it is global and from my opinion its the USA government that are the real terrorists.
> sounds pretty lame because half of my family is American but they all say the same thing.
> 
> The only thing that can stop this ''terrorism'' is to stick together and fight back, but in Holland a lot of people are a sleep but luckily more people are awakening and talking about this stuff and a lot of people here wants to do something about is but the only thing is talking about it, the only thing we need is a strong leader that point us in the right direction.
> 
> Oke enough about this, lets talk about why we here for


Beware of charismatic leaders. They have a habit of leading us into destruction or corruption like Hitler,Mussolini, Julius Caesar, and Alexander the Great, Genghis Khan. No need to go on. Rely on the common folk not charismatic leaders.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Beware of charismatic leaders. They have a habit of leading us into destruction or corruption like Hitler,Mussolini, Julius Caesar, and Alexander the Great, Genghis Khan. No need to go on. Rely on the common folk not charismatic leaders.


Kim jung il. Not very charismatic but... you know.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> 03:30 at night north of arctic circle. Cant sleep.. I dont care about image rotation btw


That's obivous. What kind of temps you have where you live at this time of year? Is your town very small population-wise?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Beware of charismatic leaders. They have a habit of leading us into destruction or corruption like Hitler,Mussolini, Julius Caesar, and Alexander the Great, Genghis Khan. No need to go on. Rely on the common folk not charismatic leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim jung il. Not very charismatic but... you know.
Click to expand...

well that dude has a simple case of SMA is all, like pol pot. and Napoleon.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good to know. I have been trying to decide whether to just add a 7770 or get a 7870. I still don't know but it's nice to know.


7870 but alas my finances are tight so 7770 here it is. But it worked well enough to give me good frame rates in Skyrim ( mine is modded like I have 4x 7970s, doesn't crash and looks real pretty so...).

Edit always get the one with more stream processors if you can. I always laugh when people say they get the same performance from OCing a 7870/7850 to a 7970. 7970 has double the Stream processors. Come to a batlle 7970 is gonna stomp a 7870.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That's obivous. What kind of temps you have where you live at this time of year? Is your town very small population-wise?


Anything from 10 to 25c. Today it was around 12-13.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> I think my oc problem is within the "not-so-good" PSU so i'm going to replace it.
> 
> which is better in your guys opinion?
> 
> 1. Seasonic G550
> 2. Super Flower Golden Green 550
> 3. Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550
> 
> Super Flower is cheaper from all three choice's and it has LED on the fan and a very good review too so personally i will go for that, but I'd like to know some opinion from fellow member of FX Group ^^
> 
> My full spec:
> FX 8320 @ 4.1Ghz (won't go any further, it will freeze no matter volt i use... PSU issue possitive, no problem in temp since i use seidonXL)
> ASUS M5A97 R2.0
> Manli GTX 660
> Patriot 2x4Gb 1866
> 3x HDD Hitachi Sata3 @ 2T
> 2x DVRW Asus
> 4 Case Fan w/ led
> Seidon 120XL
> *Xigmatek Tauro 500w* (The Problem...)


I have only have 5 PSU's in my life and non of them have failed yet. I 360w generic (I couldn't tell you who made it because i no loner have it, A Cooler Master CoolPower 600, a Ultra LSP 750 pro and the Seasonic SS660XP2 Platinum that I am currently using. Of course the Seasonic is the best since it is Platinum, full modular and never get's hot so the fan never comes on. I have never heard what it sounds like because I have never been able to load it up enough to get it to come on. I recommend this PSU highly.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 7870 but alas my finances are tight so 7770 here it is. But it worked well enough to give me good frame rates in Skyrim ( mine is modded like I have 4x 7970s, doesn't crash and looks real pretty so...).
> 
> Edit always get the one with more stream processors if you can. I always laugh when people say they get the same performance from OCing a 7870/7850 to a 7970. 7970 has double the Stream processors. Come to a batlle 7970 is gonna stomp a 7870.


That's why my 1st thought was to go 7870 or 7950 and sell the 7770 to make up some of the cost. It's easier to get it by the wife that way, who still doesn't understand why I have spent $1200 on a PC and it's still not done. I still need a better GPU and sleeved cables but try telling her that.









OH and some day maybe full watercooling.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have only have 5 PSU's in my life and non of them have failed yet. I 360w generic (I couldn't tell you who made it because i no loner have it, A Cooler Master CoolPower 600, a Ultra LSP 750 pro and the Seasonic SS660XP2 Platinum that I am currently using. Of course the Seasonic is the best since it is Platinum, full modular and never get's hot so the fan never comes on. I have never heard what it sounds like yet because I have never been able to load it up enough to get it to come on. I recommend this PSU highly.


my budget can only afford the gold above, platinum is to expensive... ~_~


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Boy when you miss a point, you really shoot past it..
> 
> 1) Unless Mega's CPU was starving for Amps during a CPU bench (and it is not) getting a 1250W PSU is not going to improve his overclock
> 2) You said that Mega getting a bigger PSU will improve his OC-" so with 2.2kW I should be able to run 15.32 GHZ".......ITS A JOKE!
> 3) I don't have 2 PSU's , I have 3 PSU's
> A) 4 x 7970's OC'd/4 x VPP655/ [email protected] 5.3 etc ...etc
> B) required headroom for PSU's


You pay a good deal of attention to detail. That is probably why you developed into a talented overclocker. By the way my new Kingwin LZP 850watts psu arrives in a couple of days I needed it because 650 watts is not enough for crossfire or even if I decide to buy one of those 220 watt FX cpu coming out soon. Next step is upgrading my cooler to the H320 Swiftech. Hope to have that in 2-3 weeks. Now if I could get a 6000 BTU air conditioner in this sun room to go along with the 12,000 btu one I already have, then I can keep my ambient under control and do some real overclocking.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 7870 but alas my finances are tight so 7770 here it is. But it worked well enough to give me good frame rates in Skyrim ( mine is modded like I have 4x 7970s, doesn't crash and looks real pretty so...).
> 
> Edit always get the one with more stream processors if you can. I always laugh when people say they get the same performance from OCing a 7870/7850 to a 7970. 7970 has double the Stream processors. Come to a batlle 7970 is gonna stomp a 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why my 1st thought was to go 7870 or 7950 and sell the 7770 to make up some of the cost. It's easier to get it by the wife that way, who still doesn't understand why I have spent $1200 on a PC and it's still not done. I still need a better GPU and sleeved cables but try telling her that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and some day maybe full watercooling.
Click to expand...

That can be togh with the wife.
Just remember Devil, "The three prices you pay rule"

1) The price you paid.
2) the Price you told her you paid...
3) The price you pay when she finds out the price you paid.


----------



## Devildog83

So true Red, so true.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Kim jung il. Not very charismatic but... you know.


An ultra-nationalist with a few screws loose.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> my budget can only afford the gold above, platinum is to expensive... ~_~


I hear ya, I was able to sell my LSP 750 for $50 bucks so I made up the difference that way. I got the SS660 for $120 so $70 was out of pocket.


----------



## Durquavian

Man Firestrike is a beast, did way better. At least I could see them moving, of course it looked like a flip book. lol

RED question for ya. Will overclocks be more stable in crossfire or same as single. I mention before I test because it is late and.. I usually run at 1140/1150 core and no issue. then with that release of 3Dmark I had to downclock to 1120 core to keep from crashing. Did the crossfire tonight at 1120 and no time left to test higher clocks, I am just real eager to know if that is a possibility.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You pay a good deal of attention to detail. That is probably why you developed into a talented overclocker. By the way my new Kingwin LZP 850watts psu arrives in a couple of days I needed it because 650 watts is not enough for crossfire or even if I decide to buy one of those 220 watt FX cpu coming out soon. Next step is upgrading my cooler to the H320 Swiftech. Hope to have that in 2-3 weeks. Now if I could get a 6000 BTU air conditioner in this sun room to go along with the 12,000 btu one I already have, then I can keep my ambient under control and do some real overclocking.


Actually it depends on what cards you are trying to Xfire. I could easily Xfire 2 x 7870's with my 8350 OC'd and not even sweat it with my SS660. I might even be able to get a 220w CPU in there too. Of course at that point I would not be able to OC too much.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Man Firestrike is a beast, did way better. At least I could see them moving, of course it looked like a flip book. lol
> 
> RED question for ya. Will overclocks be more stable in crossfire or same as single. I mention before I test because it is late and.. I usually run at 1140/1150 core and no issue. then with that release of 3Dmark I had to downclock to 1120 core to keep from crashing. Did the crossfire tonight at 1120 and no time left to test higher clocks, I am just real eager to know if that is a possibility.


It's not uncommon that you may have to dowbclock a card a few MHz to be stable in CF, or a touch more voltage.

 #13


----------



## FunkyPresident

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> 03:30 at night north of arctic circle. Cant sleep.. I dont care about image rotation btw






Breathtaking view. Though, I'm sure the ultra short nights don't help with sleep.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That can be togh with the wife.
> Just remember Devil, "The three prices you pay rule"
> 
> 1) The price you paid.
> 2) the Price you told her you paid...
> 3) The price you pay when she finds out the price you paid.


Beautifully said


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> 
> Breathtaking view. Though, I'm sure the ultra short nights don't help with sleep.


At this time of the year there are no dark hours at all... Literally. Sunny24/7.


----------



## MillerLite1314

alright i'm hitting a wall at 4.5Ghz. i'm up to 1.42500V


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Most RAM is rated up to 1.8V without buning. 0.05V change is going to be the difference of fried dimms and cold dimms.


1.975 acctually ( if jedec specs )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is that hum/buzz coming from the power supply.. if so you could have a diode that is going south.
> 
> as long as the resistors and the caps arn't burned out they psu should still be able to give sufficient power to boot.
> 
> but when it comes to sustaining current and diodes are brought into the mix with the caps this COULD in theory cause the issues you've seen.
> 
> Disclaimer: this is based on experience with other forms of electronics, e.i. analog valve guitar amps, think marshall plexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the power section of the amp wasn't working right... nothing worked right.
> 
> Do you have a DMM( digital multi meter) and test points on your board?


could be coil whine. could be vrm freq. i can hear it if i set my vrms to a certain freq.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Prime is a cpu benchmark. what good is your 1250w going to do for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to set up camp in a canyon for a bit?, sound like fun


because it seems at the 1.65+v it is like my psu just down on OCP. it is just a theory, but one truth is the more loaded a psu the more the quality of the power suffers. so... still hopeful.... that is why....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What brand of 1250 watt PSU? Seasonic?
> 
> It puts more amps to the 12V rail so you can push the OC little further


XFX ( which is a seasonic )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wheres ranger?????
> 
> finally hit top spot for fx8350/7950 *WOOP!*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/541628
> 
> Time to try out 3dmark11


when you can break 9k physics in 3dmark11 come talk to me... ill do my best to beat ya. have not had time for firestrike soon... maybe... we will see need to wire in my new psu ( may be able to reuse. may not ) but i wont be home this weekend... going camping!~ gonna be a blast, wont be back till sun night

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> I think my oc problem is within the "not-so-good" PSU so i'm going to replace it.
> 
> which is better in your guys opinion?
> 
> 1. Seasonic G550
> 2. Super Flower Golden Green 550
> 3. Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 550
> 
> Super Flower is cheaper from all three choice's and it has LED on the fan and a very good review too so personally i will go for that, but I'd like to know some opinion from fellow member of FX Group ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My full spec:
> FX 8320 @ 4.1Ghz (won't go any further, it will freeze no matter volt i use... PSU issue possitive, no problem in temp since i use seidonXL)
> ASUS M5A97 R2.0
> Manli GTX 660
> Patriot 2x4Gb 1866
> 3x HDD Hitachi Sata3 @ 2T
> 2x DVRW Asus
> 4 Case Fan w/ led
> Seidon 120XL
> *Xigmatek Tauro 500w* (The Problem...)


talk to shilka knows a ton abotu all psus and i know super flower is a good brand but he will know if that unit was good unit or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> my budget can only afford the gold above, platinum is to expensive... ~_~


plat is overrated. and return on investment is next to never. the difference between gold and plat. is so little. between plat. and titanium
is even less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You pay a good deal of attention to detail. That is probably why you developed into a talented overclocker. By the way my new Kingwin LZP 850watts psu arrives in a couple of days I needed it because 650 watts is not enough for crossfire or even if I decide to buy one of those 220 watt FX cpu coming out soon. Next step is upgrading my cooler to the H320 Swiftech. Hope to have that in 2-3 weeks. Now if I could get a 6000 BTU air conditioner in this sun room to go along with the 12,000 btu one I already have, then I can keep my ambient under control and do some real overclocking.


just want ot make sure you know that you can still VERY EASILY puncture the rad with the fan screws if you are not paying attention
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> At this time of the year there are no dark hours at all... Literally. Sunny24/7.


yea but i am sure you get used to it after a while. i have always wanted to spend a year there.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:
Originally Posted by Red1776

Prime is a cpu benchmark. what good is your 1250w going to do for that?

Going to set up camp in a canyon for a bit?, sound like fun
Quote:


> because it seems at the 1.65+v it is like my psu just down on OCP. it is just a theory, but one truth is the more loaded a psu the more the quality of the power suffers. so... still hopeful.... that is why....


What?! The only thing stressed in the HWbot Prime test is the CPU and your PSU is more than enough.
It is not a *truth* that the more loaded a PSU is the more the quality of the power suffers. Most PSU's (including the one you are getting peaks) its efficiency between 60-+70%% load while the ripple stays at a very low 25mv throughout the load tests. As does you current PSU





So..ah.. erm..what?








I'm getting the jumper cable out for my next run hehe


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> urmm nuts settings for air.....
> 
> ram nearly 2500mhz 11-12-11-33 1.75v
> 
> cpunb just over 2.5ghz 1.38v
> 
> HT 2.99ghz 1.28v
> 
> pcie 101 vdda up a notch
> 
> HTT 229
> 
> cpu x ?? 5.1ghz 1.57v


Almost the same settings like me except the CPU, i have 4.6 now witch is much cooler and in gaming i do not really notice any difference.

Also my CPU is not the best i am considering buying an other one or wait for steamroller idk jet.

But with your setting you should get much higher physics score man, i mean with 5gzh i had 10k score, maybe its the board because you should get around 9600 score as far as i know.


----------



## d1nky

yeea its dfficult to gain points from instability, ya lose more than ya gain. and if i had better cooling id apply more volts to get it stable and performing better.
ive hit 9.7 physics when i run it individually but i guess heat builds up somewhat and makes the chip panic and drop points

remember this is done on a xigmatek aegir.....

but heres some pics




and megaman what kind of FPS do you have to hit to get 9k physics 3d11?

heres a simple run


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yeea its dfficult to gain points from instability, ya lose more than ya gain. and if i had better cooling id apply more volts to get it stable and performing better.
> ive hit 9.7 physics when i run it individually but i guess heat builds up somewhat and makes the chip panic and drop points
> 
> remember this is done on a xigmatek aegir.....
> 
> but heres some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and megaman what kind of FPS do you have to hit to get 9k physics 3d11?
> 
> heres a simple run


CT:31 FPS
PT: 29 FPS
will get you over the 9K hump


----------



## d1nky

i can do that combined test easy enough, but jeez im going need to get some major stability for that physics test.

most of the time it bottles out at 25fps and once in a while itll let rip to 27fps...... but thats 1 in 10....

MOAR volts needed to stabilise a 5.1ghz


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i can do that combined test easy enough, but jeez im going need to get some major stability for that physics test.
> 
> most of the time it bottles out at 25fps and once in a while itll let rip to 27fps...... but thats 1 in 10....
> 
> MOAR volts needed to stabilise a 5.1ghz


Maybe a ram tweak? this was run @ 5.0GHz



this one as well @ 5.0GHz


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i can do that combined test easy enough, but jeez im going need to get some major stability for that physics test.
> 
> most of the time it bottles out at 25fps and once in a while itll let rip to 27fps...... but thats 1 in 10....
> 
> MOAR volts needed to stabilise a 5.1ghz


Asrock boards typically have really good LLC. Maybe should try and redo oc with lower vcore and higher LLC. Don't use asrocks extreme LLC on that cooler though. I've seen a few 5.0s @ 1.38 because asrock LLC is soo overkill. Infact there's one on the list in this thread - SR-71 Blackbird's.

Run @ my 24/7 4.8 clock :
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6723768

Roomate's gpu died and had to loan out my second 5870 for now








At least I can run litecoin when he's asleep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Find your chip's data sheet. I think that pretty much every single RAM defaults at 1333 with Phenom and FX. Mine's are high binned 1600 sold at 1866, and they are still set by the bios to their JEDEC fallback settings. I forgot the exact reason of this behavior, but it certainly is not a RAM problem.


Was aiming more at the statement about the slower models being labeled as x mhz rating for sales. In most cases "trident" or "ripjaw" come in all different rated timings for sales purposes and will all do each others mhz or timings even if the price ranges. They all have a jdec standard that's similiar (1333 or 1600 normally) but different xmp or suggested ratings. Take a look at the price diff between me and mega mans sticks, they both do identical timings/mhz/voltage. Mine were a lot less when I bought them on a sale awhile back.

So red... looking at that 5.0 physics score vs my 4.8.
Kinda looks like G.Skill>Corsair.
Note that I'm using 2x8g dimms, not 4x4g also.


----------



## d1nky

hmmm... ill have a play around this weekend as the weather is crap again!

ill start from scratch and test.

LLC works perfectly at 25% holds the vcore same as bios input.

thanks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> hmmm... ill have a play around this weekend as the weather is crap again!
> 
> ill start from scratch and test.
> 
> LLC works perfectly at 25% holds the vcore same as bios input.
> 
> thanks


Do you use game Booster 3 before you run a bench?


----------



## d1nky

nah just a ripped out windows7


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Im at 4.72ghz and 1.46vcore and my kuhler 920 gives max cpu temp 53c. My NB and HT speeds are locked at the HT 2600mhz and the NB at 2200mhz, so cant change them. And the bus speed is at 200 and i can max raise it to 205mhz, strangely? I can change my NB volt its at 1.1v now.
Do you guys think i can reach 5ghz for a daily use? I think i can get better cooling cause i didnt clean the cpu´s thermal paste and there was thermal paste that came with the cooler so i should clean the cpu and the cooler block and reapply some artic silver thermal paste to give me some lower celcius.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> nah just a ripped out windows7


They make a very tweakable one for win as well. make sure you dont have processess, updaters, etc in background eating up CPU usage.

http://www.razerzone.com/gamebooster/verified/

Quote:


> Im at 4.72ghz and 1.46vcore and my kuhler 920 gives max cpu temp 53c. My NB and HT speeds are locked at the HT 2600mhz and the NB at 2200mhz, so cant change them. And the bus speed is at 200 and i can max raise it to 205mhz, strangely? I can change my NB volt its at 1.1v now.
> Do you guys think i can reach 5ghz for a daily use? I think i can get better cooling cause i didnt clean the cpu´s thermal paste and there was thermal paste that came with the cooler so i should clean the cpu and the cooler block and reapply some artic silver thermal paste to give me some lower celcius.


That would be tough with a 920 unless you have really low ambients...and you CPU will do 5.0GHz. probably want a semi custom loop to 5GHz 24/7.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good to know. I have been trying to decide whether to just add a 7770 or get a 7870. I still don't know but it's nice to know.


I have 2 7870, scale very well in most every game


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you use game Booster 3 before you run a bench?


Never tried that myself thanks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6724176

Worked to boost my physics score, but my user name won't show up if I test with game mode.
Probably disabling a service related to reporting. Mess with settings later.


----------



## d1nky

thanks, i used game booster when i had the fx4100/gts450 lol

when i tried it on benches before i didnt really see a great improvement.

saying that the windows partition im using was that gutted, i didnt have internet connection, Internet explorer or any registry for it.

so when i got the highest score it wouldnt let me upload it and i was like swear word swear word swear word. had to do a windows features install lol

well i just got my ram to pass at 2400mhz 11-12-11-33 @1.6v and the subtimings were the lower (tighter) set.

i may try benching 2500mhz ram if i can.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks, i used game booster when i had the fx4100/gts450 lol
> 
> when i tried it on benches before i didnt really see a great improvement.
> 
> saying that the windows partition im using was that gutted, i didnt have internet connection, Internet explorer or any registry for it.
> 
> so when i got the highest score it wouldnt let me upload it and i was like swear word swear word swear word. had to do a windows features install lol
> 
> well i just got my ram to pass at 2400mhz 11-12-11-33 @1.6v and the subtimings were the lower (tighter) set.
> 
> i may try benching 2500mhz ram if i can.


Nooo dont try 2500 your IMC can barely handle 2400. Tighten the timings more and try 160ns.


----------



## Vencenzo

Game booster got me to 9k


Too bad my physics score is over double my graphics score now lol.
It's nice having a program that turns everything back on afterward. I run game servers so disabling then enabling everything would be a royal pain.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yeea its dfficult to gain points from instability, ya lose more than ya gain. and if i had better cooling id apply more volts to get it stable and performing better.
> ive hit 9.7 physics when i run it individually but i guess heat builds up somewhat and makes the chip panic and drop points
> 
> remember this is done on a xigmatek aegir.....
> 
> but heres some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and megaman what kind of FPS do you have to hit to get 9k physics 3d11?
> 
> heres a simple run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i can do that combined test easy enough, but jeez im going need to get some major stability for that physics test.
> 
> most of the time it bottles out at 25fps and once in a while itll let rip to 27fps...... but thats 1 in 10....
> 
> MOAR volts needed to stabilise a 5.1ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Maybe a ram tweak? this was run @ 5.0GHz
> 
> 
> 
> this one as well @ 5.0GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Asrock boards typically have really good LLC. Maybe should try and redo oc with lower vcore and higher LLC. Don't use asrocks extreme LLC on that cooler though. I've seen a few 5.0s @ 1.38 because asrock LLC is soo overkill. Infact there's one on the list in this thread - SR-71 Blackbird's.
> 
> Run @ my 24/7 4.8 clock :
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6723768
> 
> Roomate's gpu died and had to loan out my second 5870 for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I can run litecoin when he's asleep.
> Was aiming more at the statement about the slower models being labeled as x mhz rating for sales. In most cases "trident" or "ripjaw" come in all different rated timings for sales purposes and will all do each others mhz or timings even if the price ranges. They all have a jdec standard that's similiar (1333 or 1600 normally) but different xmp or suggested ratings. Take a look at the price diff between me and mega mans sticks, they both do identical timings/mhz/voltage. Mine were a lot less when I bought them on a sale awhile back.
> 
> So red... looking at that 5.0 physics score vs my 4.8.
> Kinda looks like G.Skill>Corsair.
> Note that I'm using 2x8g dimms, not 4x4g also.


huh? we have the same gskill sticks ( i think ) 2x8gb ( i have 2 sets ) 2400 10-12-12-31-43-2t 1.65v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks, i used game booster when i had the fx4100/gts450 lol
> 
> when i tried it on benches before i didnt really see a great improvement.
> 
> saying that the windows partition im using was that gutted, i didnt have internet connection, Internet explorer or any registry for it.
> 
> so when i got the highest score it wouldnt let me upload it and i was like swear word swear word swear word. had to do a windows features install lol
> 
> well i just got my ram to pass at 2400mhz 11-12-11-33 @1.6v and the subtimings were the lower (tighter) set.
> 
> i may try benching 2500mhz ram if i can.


GL man !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Game booster got me to 9k
> 
> 
> Too bad my physics score is over double my graphics score now lol.
> It's nice having a program that turns everything back on afterward. I run game servers so disabling then enabling everything would be a royal pain.


nice ill have to try it with that program. i was just using windows. 7, basically a new install. hoping that 8350s start to break 10k score. i find it funny that most intels 4 cores cant break the physics scores we are getting..... but have a better imc


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nooo dont try 2500 your IMC can barely handle 2400. Tighten the timings more and try 160ns.


meh it can handle what ever i make it handle, MOAR volts......










my timings are getting there tho.....


----------



## Vencenzo

@ Megaman
My sticks : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
Your sticks : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589

See wut they did there









What the heck?!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231687
They chopped off 3 grand already. These were 3,999 a few days ago.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> @ Megaman
> My sticks : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
> Your sticks : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589
> 
> See wut they did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck?!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231687
> They chopped off 3 grand already. These were 3,999 a few days ago.


typing error and yea now i see.... but i was able to get 9k with meh sammies !~


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> typing error and yea now i see.... but i was able to get 9k with meh sammies !~


You got better cooling than me. You should check if these :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231685&IsVirtualParent=1
Are the same thing also. I doubt I can push my HT/cpu/NB freqs to 2933/2933 on this krakenx60.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> typing error and yea now i see.... but i was able to get 9k with meh sammies !~
> 
> 
> 
> You got better cooling than me. You should check if these :
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231685&IsVirtualParent=1
> Are the same thing also. I doubt I can push my HT/cpu/NB freqs to 2933/2933 on this krakenx60.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what either of you are talking about. Your 4.8? the run shows your CPU at 5018 and you got 9090 physics/mine 5.0GHz @ 9090.
did anyone notice that mine are Extreme runs? I was just demonstrating what a small tweak and how sensitive the bench is to the smallest of inputs.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm not sure what either of you are talking about. Your 4.8? the run shows your CPU at 5018 and you got 9090 physics/mine 5.0GHz @ 9090.
> did anyone notice that mine are Extreme runs? I was just demonstrating what a small tweak and how sensitive the bench is to the smallest of inputs.


My second test was @ 5.018, I thought your 9090 was 5.1?
I did note that your running extreme and I'm not sure how much that effects the physics portion. Could you maybe run on performance once to give me a accurate comparison @ 5.0.
I'm trying to compare my tridents under current settings to your dominators.

Ahh I see both were @ 5.0 but one was 9090 and the other was 8757, I saw 5.1 directly above that my bad.


----------



## d1nky

maybe a good idea to post a cpuz validation and physics score to save confusion.

and ive noticed game booster makes mine worse lol - btw my win7 partition is empty. nearly 20 processes at max

but i did try to be more gentle with overclocks and hit 26fps most times.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Im at 4.72ghz and 1.46vcore and my kuhler 920 gives max cpu temp 53c. My NB and HT speeds are locked at the HT 2600mhz and the NB at 2200mhz, so cant change them. And the bus speed is at 200 and i can max raise it to 205mhz, strangely? I can change my NB volt its at 1.1v now.
> Do you guys think i can reach 5ghz for a daily use? I think i can get better cooling cause i didnt clean the cpu´s thermal paste and there was thermal paste that came with the cooler so i should clean the cpu and the cooler block and reapply some artic silver thermal paste to give me so
> me lower celcius.


Someone pls help me im desperate, would u think it woulöd improve sta bilty or lower vcore if i raise my nb volt fro, 1.1, its safe up to 1.3? should i maybe try 1.2volt. pls help me!


----------



## d1nky

overclocking gurus correct me if im wrong but my belief is that when overclocking, every component on the motherboard is working faster/more and thus needs a tiny bit more voltage.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> overclocking gurus correct me if im wrong but my belief is that when overclocking, every component on the motherboard is working faster/more and thus needs a tiny bit more voltage.


If everything operated the exact same speed in relation to eachother you would get bottlenecks INSTANTLY when you started overclocking. So not really ,you wont need voltage for all components when you overclock one of them.

Your components operate at a fixed speed until you start overclocking them. Some are bottlenecking on purpose so you can OC CPU without having to overclock something else to compensate it and therefor increase voltage.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> overclocking gurus correct me if im wrong but my belief is that when overclocking, every component on the motherboard is working faster/more and thus needs a tiny bit more voltage.


Only when overclocking FSB.

Otherwise, each component is on it's own.


----------



## d1nky

LOL i didnt say anything about components running same speed.... i just read (probably on this thread lol) that each component benefits/needs a lil extra

and who doesnt use FSB


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL i didnt say anything about components running same speed.... i just read (probably on this thread lol) that each component benefits/needs a lil extra
> 
> and who doesnt use FSB


200fsb is for n3wbz


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> alright i'm hitting a wall at 4.5Ghz. i'm up to 1.42500V


Uh oh, what kind of wall?


----------



## d1nky

200 for n3wbz

300 for kings

and the friggin board wont boot pass 240 is for 'i should got a crosshair'


----------



## hurricane28

I am running 257 FSB


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am running 257 FSB


Then you're halfway to be a king.


----------



## d1nky

or half way to being a noob??

how full is that glass.......??


----------



## hurricane28

I tried 300 FSB but i want my RAM at 2400 so i do not want to run 300









Also my CPU is utter crap so i do not go for max OC anymore with it. I am running 4.6 and that runs soo smooth and cool that i do not want to change it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried 300 FSB but i want my RAM at 2400 so i do not want to run 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my CPU is utter crap so i do not go for max OC anymore with it. I am running 4.6 and that runs soo smooth and cool that i do not want to change it


You can get 2400 RAM on 300FSB, there is a multiplier for it.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Uh oh, what kind of wall?


I'm working on 4.6Ghz right now but I just bumped up to 1.1.4875V. I have everything set up as your guide laid out except for I turned off cool and quiet for now until I find my highest overclock. just bumping multi right now until I learn how to do FSB properly. I think I was just used to my fx-4300.


----------



## MillerLite1314

is there any suggested reading you guy's could recommend for a junior overclocker so I can better understand how everything in the bios relates?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> is there any suggested reading you guy's could recommend for a junior overclocker so I can better understand how everything in the bios relates?


Yea, get rid of Corsair Vengeance RAM. It cant even handle a small budge in timings or speed.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes i can but it is not stable at 300+ FSB and i do not want to run like 300 i need 301 to compensate the fluctuation of the chip.

I set it to my 2400 RAM profile and that works the best for some reason so its fine like this









Cant wait for steamroller because i have had it with this FX chip.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea, get rid of Corsair Vengeance RAM. It cant even handle a small budge in timings or speed.


upgrade to dominator or crossover to G.Skill?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i can but it is not stable at 300+ FSB and i do not want to run like 300 i need 301 to compensate the fluctuation of the chip.
> 
> I set it to my 2400 RAM profile and that works the best for some reason so its fine like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for steamroller because i have had it with this FX chip.


Are you ever satisfied with anything?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> upgrade to dominator or crossover to G.Skill?


I suggest G.Skill or Mushkin.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> upgrade to dominator or crossover to G.Skill?


G.Skill is the best according to a lot of people, i had Corsair RAM too and quickly exchanged it for G.Skill and i am happy ever since


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> G.Skill is the best according to a lot of people, i had Corsair RAM too and quickly exchanged it for G.Skill and i am happy ever since


Yep, corsair sucks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you ever satisfied with anything?


Ehm yes i am, i am pretty satisfied with my GPU because its low price and performance ratio.

I'm pretty satisfied with my setup now but my CPU is not the best overclocker and that is irritating me sometimes because some people get way better scores than others while they pay the same, you know what i am saying.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep, corsair sucks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> G.Skill is the best according to a lot of people, i had Corsair RAM too and quickly exchanged it for G.Skill and i am happy ever since


Thanks guys. I had to settle at 4.5Ghz for my overclock. I hit 72C on the cpu after increasing the volts to 1.5V.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Thanks guys. I had to settle at 4.5Ghz for my overclock. I hit 72C on the cpu after increasing the volts to 1.5V.


That is way to hot indeed,

Do you run that H80i push or pull or push/pull? I have the H100i and i get big temp drop when i am running it in push/pull.

I could not connect my fans to my pump because of the new Corsair link firmware and set it at balanced mode so whenever the CPU gets hot the fans will ramp up automatically to keep it cool


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is way to hot indeed,
> 
> Do you run that H80i push or pull or push/pull? I have the H100i and i get big temp drop when i am running it in push/pull.
> 
> I could not connect my fans to my pump because of the new Corsair link firmware and set it at balanced mode so whenever the CPU gets hot the fans will ramp up automatically to keep it cool


Lol not trying to troll. But Hydro products sounds like they suck ass.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol not trying to troll. But Hydro products sounds like they suck ass.


you get what you pay for and I paid less than 100 bucks (before shipping to HI) and I am really happy with it until I get my custom loop pieced together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is way to hot indeed,
> 
> Do you run that H80i push or pull or push/pull? I have the H100i and i get big temp drop when i am running it in push/pull.
> 
> I could not connect my fans to my pump because of the new Corsair link firmware and set it at balanced mode so whenever the CPU gets hot the fans will ramp up automatically to keep it cool


I'm running push pull with airflow being pushed out the back of my case. I think I may have seated the block too tight or the thermal paste that came stock is crap. It just seems like +1.5V is a lot of 4.6GHz minimum. My package temps stayed in the upper 50's but socket hit 72C I think my chip is a turd.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> you get what you pay for and I paid less than 100 bucks (before shipping to HI) and I am really happy with it until I get my custom loop pieced together.
> I'm running push pull with airflow being pushed out the back of my case. I think I may have seated the block too tight or the thermal paste that came stock is crap. It just seems like +1.5V is a lot of 4.6GHz minimum. My package temps stayed in the upper 50's but socket hit 72C I think my chip is a turd.


Yeah they are certainly not much better than GOOD air coolers but we knew that already by now









What fans are you using because the best fans regardless the noise they make are the Corsair 2700rpm fans that comes included with them
they are not the most quiet nor the best looking fans but they do perform pretty darn great they have 4mm of static pressure and honestly i could not find better fans that are more quiet and have the same static pressure.

Yes pre applied TIM is bad quality i use arctic MX-4 and is considered one of the best TIM can get, some say it does not matter, well i can tell you this when i applied this TIM my temps dropped at worst conditions by 7c and it does not sound much but it is under full load and it shows how important TIM is.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah they are certainly not much better than GOOD air coolers but we knew that already by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fans are you using because the best fans regardless the noise they make are the Corsair 2700rpm fans that comes included with them
> they are not the most quiet nor the best looking fans but they do perform pretty darn great they have 4mm of static pressure and honestly i could not find better fans that are more quiet and have the same static pressure.
> 
> Yes pre applied TIM is bad quality i use arctic MX-4 and is considered one of the best TIM can get, some say it does not matter, well i can tell you this when i applied this TIM my temps dropped at worst conditions by 7c and it does not sound much but it is under full load and it shows how important TIM is.


I'll have to grab some when I make my next part order. I'm running the 120SPL's that came with it. They're nice and quiet even when I have them running max speed. When gaming my 2 660 SC's drown it out anyways so i'm good with it. I'm sticking to 4.GHz right now. Gonna run OCCT for 5 minutes to get some charts and then validate and run Prime95 small IFFT's while I'm at my poli sci class.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> you get what you pay for and I paid less than 100 bucks (before shipping to HI) and I am really happy with it until I get my custom loop pieced together.
> I'm running push pull with airflow being pushed out the back of my case. I think I may have seated the block too tight or the thermal paste that came stock is crap. It just seems like +1.5V is a lot of 4.6GHz minimum. My package temps stayed in the upper 50's but socket hit 72C I think my chip is a turd.


No such thing as too much pressure on heatsinks!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No such thing as too much pressure on heatsinks!


maybe not enough then ha


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> maybe not enough then ha


Well tighten it with care, i mean if you feel that you pull off your socket that is obviously too tight. I have mine mounted pretty tight and almost at the end of the thread.

Also it can be a pain to seat the cooler properly because i had some temp issues before and i re-seated the block and get much better temps now.

TIM is very important too and only apply a very small amount in the center of the CPU do not spread it with credit cards or whatever it only causes bad contact with TIM and CPU.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol not trying to troll. But Hydro products sounds like they suck ass.


Meh, I'm not disappointed with mine. Kraken has longer hoses=more water for burst benchs and a larger rad for sustained than most prefab. Closes the gap between prefab and custom a bit. Made the biggest diff sealing my case, 265CFM ish coming in with only two ways out, back of gpu or through rad. Artic silver vs stock paste made about 2c also. Feels pretty solid for the price of the unit. Haven't had/built a cpu with a corsair prefab yet so dunno there.


----------



## d1nky

Hurricane i wouldnt be telling people to use the dot method for paste, especially if the paste is thick.

and some TIM suppliers even provide their own card for spreading paste.


----------



## M3TAl

Tell me what you guys think about this.

It's my bday this month and I'm not sure what I should treat myself to. Maybe an 8320 or 8350? Despite what some benches say I truly believe a 4ghz oc'ed Deneb is holding this 7870 XT (Tahiti le almost 7950 performance) back. Crysis 2 gets some bad ~20-25fps slowdowns with a lot of enemies shooting at once and BF3 32-64 everything on high gets drops into the 30's. I feel it's the cpu considering it'll be running fine 80fps (I lock the game to 80) then it'll just drop into the 30's when something intensive going on.

What I really want is steamroller but as we all know that's not until sometime 2014 for desktop FX so I was thinking grab an 8320 or 8350 and sell it on OCN when steamroller drops. Good idea or bad idea?

Also has there been any consensus on the 8320 vs 8350 max oc debate? What about oc on stock voltage? My cooling is Kuhler 920 (won't be changing/upgrading this) and from what I understand ~4.6ghz is avg max oc achievable with this?

On stock voltage can an 8320 hit 4ghz? How high can an 8350 go stock volts, 4.2-4.3ghz?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Hurricane i wouldnt be telling people to use the dot method for paste, especially if the paste is thick.
> 
> and some TIM suppliers even provide their own card for spreading paste.


Dude i did some testing with it with mo old motherboard, i took a piece of glass and applied TIM on the CPU to see how it spreads and the dot method is simply the best, period.

And yes some suppliers do provide their cards of spreading but that is just stupid because if you have any technical knowledge you should know that you getting all air bubbles between the CPU and TIM and that is the last thing you want really.

Here is one example of the test method i used.


----------



## d1nky

how many pastes did you test?

did you test the heat transfer between the glass and cpu?

im not saying use the spread method, im saying some pastes are thick and dont spread evenly from a dot in the middle......

and dont dude me..... im not a kid.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think about this.
> 
> It's my bday this month and I'm not sure what I should treat myself to. Maybe an 8320 or 8350? Despite what some benches say I truly believe a 4ghz oc'ed Deneb is holding this 7870 XT (Tahiti le almost 7950 performance) back. Crysis 2 gets some bad ~20-25fps slowdowns with a lot of enemies shooting at once and BF3 32-64 everything on high gets drops into the 30's. I feel it's the cpu considering it'll be running fine 80fps (I lock the game to 80) then it'll just drop into the 30's when something intensive going on.
> 
> What I really want is steamroller but as we all know that's not until sometime 2014 for desktop FX so I was thinking grab an 8320 or 8350 and sell it on OCN when steamroller drops. Good idea or bad idea?
> 
> Also has there been any consensus on the 8320 vs 8350 max oc debate? What about oc on stock voltage? My cooling is Kuhler 920 (won't be changing/upgrading this) and from what I understand ~4.6ghz is avg max oc achievable with this?
> 
> On stock voltage can an 8320 hit 4ghz? How high can an 8350 go stock volts, 4.2-4.3ghz?


It depends on your budget of course.

I have 660ti and i can play anything what i want with very good frames in all games.

FX 8350 would be a good upgrade for gaming tho if you can get it for a good price









i have mine running at 4.6ghz stable within thermal limits with my h100i

So if you want to improve your gaming experience i would buy 8350 with 660ti or 7950.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think about this.
> 
> It's my bday this month and I'm not sure what I should treat myself to. Maybe an 8320 or 8350? Despite what some benches say I truly believe a 4ghz oc'ed Deneb is holding this 7870 XT (Tahiti le almost 7950 performance) back. Crysis 2 gets some bad ~20-25fps slowdowns with a lot of enemies shooting at once and BF3 32-64 everything on high gets drops into the 30's. I feel it's the cpu considering it'll be running fine 80fps (I lock the game to 80) then it'll just drop into the 30's when something intensive going on.
> 
> What I really want is steamroller but as we all know that's not until sometime 2014 for desktop FX so I was thinking grab an 8320 or 8350 and sell it on OCN when steamroller drops. Good idea or bad idea?
> 
> Also has there been any consensus on the 8320 vs 8350 max oc debate? What about oc on stock voltage? My cooling is Kuhler 920 (won't be changing/upgrading this) and from what I understand ~4.6ghz is avg max oc achievable with this?
> 
> On stock voltage can an 8320 hit 4ghz? How high can an 8350 go stock volts, 4.2-4.3ghz?


You can pick up the 8320 or the 8350. Never know how the cpu you get is going to overclock. Most chips will do 4.2ghz on stock voltage. I'd think you'd be better of waiting a tad more to see how the FX 9590 or Steamroller does.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol not trying to troll. But Hydro products sounds like they suck ass.


I'm actually gunna agree with you on that one.

big air with proper fans = h series


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> how many pastes did you test?
> 
> did you test the heat transfer between the glass and cpu?
> 
> im not saying use the spread method, im saying some pastes are thick and dont spread evenly from a dot in the middle......
> 
> and dont dude me..... im not a kid.


Man, its not even worth debating about because it is very obvious that when you do the spread method you will get air bubbles...

Look at the link i send and see for yourself.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Tell me what you guys think about this.
> 
> It's my bday this month and I'm not sure what I should treat myself to. Maybe an 8320 or 8350? Despite what some benches say I truly believe a 4ghz oc'ed Deneb is holding this 7870 XT (Tahiti le almost 7950 performance) back. Crysis 2 gets some bad ~20-25fps slowdowns with a lot of enemies shooting at once and BF3 32-64 everything on high gets drops into the 30's. I feel it's the cpu considering it'll be running fine 80fps (I lock the game to 80) then it'll just drop into the 30's when something intensive going on.
> 
> What I really want is steamroller but as we all know that's not until sometime 2014 for desktop FX so I was thinking grab an 8320 or 8350 and sell it on OCN when steamroller drops. Good idea or bad idea?
> 
> Also has there been any consensus on the 8320 vs 8350 max oc debate? What about oc on stock voltage? My cooling is Kuhler 920 (won't be changing/upgrading this) and from what I understand ~4.6ghz is avg max oc achievable with this?
> 
> On stock voltage can an 8320 hit 4ghz? How high can an 8350 go stock volts, 4.2-4.3ghz?


I just got done running max overclock tests with an h80i and I was able to hit 4.3 with stock volts and the 8320 is supposed to hit 4Ghz with the turbo boost. I was limited by temps @4.6GHz so now i'm stabilizing at 4.5Ghz. From what I've seen and experienced in the short time overclocking every chip varies. I don't know much about the kuhler 920 but anandtech did a closed loop cooler comparison here http://www.anandtech.com/show/6530/closing-the-loop-contained-liquidcoolers-from-corsair-and-nzxt-compared/5


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Man, its not even worth debating about because it is very obvious that when you do the spread method you will get air bubbles...
> 
> Look at the link i send and see for yourself.


It doesnt demonstrate spreading method. (How he does it that is.)


----------



## d1nky

some pastes are thick thus the dot method isnt the best to use as the paste is thick and doesnt spread evenly becuase its thick.

i dont use the spread method, i prefer using a small line instead of a dot.

and you can put air in it from lifting the sink off after youve applied such.

and youve tested how many pastes hurricane?

look at your own video hurricane the amount of pressure being applied and the spread....... jeez


----------



## ebduncan

No method is best. Follow the instructions included with the TIM for best results. Not all Tim's are the same and have different application methods.

Honestly, I think people go a bit to crazy over TIM.


----------



## Borimir

Hello I Site overclockers ru
a week ago I bought in the store fx8350 I'm going to overclock to 4.7g
is there a motherboard for a stable overclock to 100 dollars?
many write that terribly heated Northbridge
to be honest I wanted to buy a motherboard ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0
but here in Russia, they are not available the last party was in April
even now in Moscow deficit ordinary version of this board ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
what is the most adequate to disperse take? I'm going to take the memory DDR3 2400, I bought a cooler Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> No method is best. Follow the instructions included with the TIM for best results. Not all Tim's are the same and have different application methods.
> 
> Honestly, I think people go a bit to crazy over TIM.


nuff said!


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borimir*
> 
> Hello I Site overclockers ru
> a week ago I bought in the store fx8350 I'm going to overclock to 4.7g
> is there a motherboard for a stable overclock to 100 dollars?
> many write that terribly heated Northbridge
> to be honest I wanted to buy a motherboard ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0
> but here in Russia, they are not available the last party was in April
> even now in Moscow deficit ordinary version of this board ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
> what is the most adequate to disperse take? I'm going to take the memory DDR3 2400, I bought a cooler Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B


ASrock extreme3.
I'm assuming you have 2 dimms not 4.

Might not be able to get it for less than $100, but it's the only thing close that will still oc well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> ASrock extreme3.
> I'm assuming you have 2 dimms not 4.
> 
> Might not be able to get it for less than $100, but it's the only thing close that will still oc well.


a ud3?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> a ud3?


The rev.1 is practically a collectors item now and the new rev sux.
I thought Kyad would say this, not fears lol.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried 300 FSB but i want my RAM at 2400 so i do not want to run 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my CPU is utter crap so i do not go for max OC anymore with it. I am running 4.6 and that runs soo smooth and cool that i do not want to change it


Wich rev u got and wich bios are you using?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> The rev.1 is practically a collectors item now and the new rev sux.
> I thought Kyad would say this, not fears lol.


only based off of what i have red ud3 is a better clocker but again that is based of others no 100% fact


----------



## levontraut

Add Me Please

http://valid.canardpc.com/2831876


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Add Me Please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2831876


welcome


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> only based off of what i have red ud3 is a better clocker but again that is based of others no 100% fact


It's not that I don't like gigabyte, I just didn't like that specific board. The 8350 rigs I've been building have been for my mmo guildmates. They almost always want cheap mobos so I got a decent amount of experience with them. Sadly I have very little exp with the high end ones spare chvz and as9.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> It's not that I don't like gigabyte, I just didn't like that specific board. The 8350 rigs I've been building have been for my mmo guildmates. They almost always want cheap mobos so I got a decent amount of experience with them. Sadly I have very little exp with the high end ones spare chvz and as9.


I wouldn't call the Giga 990FXA UD3 a cheap board. From what I have seen most folks with the 83XX series cpus on the revision 3.0 ud3 seems to be a nightmare. The Rev 1.0 and 1.1 boards are fine though, and overclock quite well. I personally have the rev 1.0 with out llc, and i'm at 5ghz on a 8320, granted I have overkill for cpu cooling. (max temp 45c)

I'd have a hard time recommending the UD3 over the ASUS M5A97 R2.0. I've made a few systems using this board and its solid. Not the greatest overclocking board, but will still manage to do decent.

If you want a great clocking board, I would suggest either ASRock 990FX Extreme9 or the ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0. Of course if money is no concern then the ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z is the board to have.


----------



## M3TAl

So it's very common for 8320's to hit 4-4.2ghz on stock volts?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It depends on your budget of course.
> 
> I have 660ti and i can play anything what i want with very good frames in all games.
> 
> FX 8350 would be a good upgrade for gaming tho if you can get it for a good price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have mine running at 4.6ghz stable within thermal limits with my h100i
> 
> So if you want to improve your gaming experience i would buy 8350 with 660ti or 7950.


Very good frames is a matter of opinion. 30-40 is disgusting to me and 50's are decent but <60 preferred.

I don't need a new gpu, the 7870 XT beats a 660ti and 7950 when oc'ed and when both are oc'ed the perf diff is same as stock vs stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> You can pick up the 8320 or the 8350. Never know how the cpu you get is going to overclock. Most chips will do 4.2ghz on stock voltage. I'd think you'd be better of waiting a tad more to see how the FX 9590 or Steamroller does.


Those 9000 series are just a highly binned 8350 yes and will be stupidly expensive? Not interested in that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I just got done running max overclock tests with an h80i and I was able to hit 4.3 with stock volts and the 8320 is supposed to hit 4Ghz with the turbo boost. I was limited by temps @4.6GHz so now i'm stabilizing at 4.5Ghz. From what I've seen and experienced in the short time overclocking every chip varies. I don't know much about the kuhler 920 but anandtech did a closed loop cooler comparison here http://www.anandtech.com/show/6530/closing-the-loop-contained-liquidcoolers-from-corsair-and-nzxt-compared/5


Thanks for your input. Personally I don't trust reviews of AIO's from sites like this. Martin though we can trust. In my own testing of the Kuhler 620 cooling performance can change greatly depending on rad position and fan setup and that should hold true for just about any AIO.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Wich rev u got and wich bios are you using?


I have rev 1.1 with bios F12A, why?


----------



## hurricane28

In farcry3 i hit over 70 frames everything maxed out.

battlefield 3 the same thing over 70 frames and all maxed out.

It is not a matter of opinion 30FPS are fluid and anything above is great, i prefer above 60 because when there is a lot of action i do not go below that 30 mark.

We have to wait what the 9000 series brings, we do not know how pricey its going to be.

I wait for steamroller tho


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have rev 1.1 with bios F12A, why?


Just wondering since we got the same board but i have rev 3.0 and bios -FB. I have memory thats good for 21333mhz but it will only run at 1600mhz max. but the max memory speed the fx8350 can handkle is 1866mhz anyway.


----------



## Spawne32

i knew i made a big mistake buying a gigabyte board again lol they basically told me to go f myself when i asked about the vdroop problem.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Just wondering since we got the same board but i have rev 3.0 and bios -FB. I have memory thats good for 21333mhz but it will only run at 1600mhz max. but the max recommended memory speed the fx8350 can handkle is 1866mhz anyway.


Fixed it for you. You can run higher speeds memory....

also
Quote:


> Those 9000 series are just a highly binned 8350 yes and will be stupidly expensive? Not interested in that.


No one knows more details about the 9570. It could be a binned 8350, or it could be something new based on the improvements Amd has with Richland.
Quote:


> i knew i made a big mistake buying a gigabyte board again lol they basically told me to go f myself when i asked about the vdroop problem.


All boards have Vdroop, some have LLC to correct the problem.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Just wondering since we got the same board but i have rev 3.0 and bios -FB. I have memory thats good for 21333mhz but it will only run at 1600mhz max. but the max memory speed the fx8350 can handkle is 1866mhz anyway.


I do not know much about the rev 3.0 and the 8350 is supporting 1866 native but you can OC your RAM higher, a few of us managed to get 2400 out of our sticks









just some boards do have LLC and that is why i got the rev 1.1 rev 3.0 should not be much difference i think but in the gigabyte thread there are some people having trouble with rev 3.0 so maybe you can ask there for some more info.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> In farcry3 i hit over 70 frames everything maxed out.
> 
> battlefield 3 the same thing over 70 frames and all maxed out.
> 
> It is not a matter of opinion 30FPS are fluid and anything above is great, i prefer above 60 because when there is a lot of action i do not go below that 30 mark.
> 
> We have to wait what the 9000 series brings, we do not know how pricey its going to be.
> 
> I wait for steamroller tho


It is a matter of opinion. 30-40 fps is like a fast slideshow to me and many others too; 30 is far from fluid. Yet I could show 30fps to most of my firends who have never played a pc game in their life and wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Fixed it for you. You can run higher speeds memory....
> 
> also
> No one knows more details about the 9570. It could be a binned 8350, or it could be something new based on the improvements Amd has with Richland.
> All boards have Vdroop, some have LLC to correct the problem.


I shouldnt have vdroop of almost .1v with LLC enabled


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I shouldnt have vdroop of almost .1v with LLC enabled


there are different levels of LLC usually, off, low, normal, high, extreme.....

but .1 is extreme i dunno about that... my board doesn't have llc and i don't even get vdroop that bad.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1.975 acctually ( if jedec specs )
> could be coil whine. could be vrm freq. i can hear it if i set my vrms to a certain freq.
> because it seems at the 1.65+v it is like my psu just down on OCP. it is just a theory, but one truth is the more loaded a psu the more the quality of the power suffers. so... still hopeful.... that is why....
> 
> just want ot make sure you know that you can still VERY EASILY puncture the rad with the fan screws if you are not paying attention
> .


Yes Red. But I have been told by a superuser on the Swiftech forum here that they designed the H220 and H320 radiators so that even if you puncture it, it will NOT leak. I will be more careful. I was afraid of too much vibration and poor thermals if I did not tighten the fans sufficiently. I had no idea the screws were long enough to puncture. But I will install rubber grommets on each fan screw if I have to change the fan configuration at all. Thanks.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> thanks, i used game booster when i had the fx4100/gts450 lol
> 
> when i tried it on benches before i didnt really see a great improvement.
> 
> saying that the windows partition im using was that gutted, i didnt have internet connection, Internet explorer or any registry for it.
> 
> so when i got the highest score it wouldnt let me upload it and i was like swear word swear word swear word. had to do a windows features install lol
> 
> well i just got my ram to pass at 2400mhz 11-12-11-33 @1.6v and the subtimings were the lower (tighter) set.
> 
> i may try benching 2500mhz ram if i can.


Is game booster an Asrock application?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> The rev.1 is practically a collectors item now and the new rev sux.
> I thought Kyad would say this, not fears lol.


Kyad must be on vacation. He hasn't posted in a couple of days.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> my budget can only afford the gold above, platinum is to expensive... ~_~


Not sure how much watts you wanted, but I managed to find a "*platinum*" for the price of a gold. XFX *Pro Black Edition* 750W. (seasonic-based)
Quote:


> The XFX PRO 750 W Black Edition Full Modular presented outstanding efficiency, way above the minimum set by the 80 Plus Gold certification. The 80 Plus Gold certification promises efficiency of at least 87% under light (i.e., 20%) load, 90% under typical (i.e., 50%) load, and 87% under full (i.e., 100%) load. In fact, the results achieved by this power supply would qualify it as an 80 Plus Platinum certification!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> The rev.1 is practically a collectors item now and the new rev sux.
> I thought Kyad would say this, not fears lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyad must be on vacation. He hasn't posted in a couple of days.
Click to expand...

Good guess. Actually, ya, I was in Michigan since Monday. Messed up my hand a bit.


Spoiler: Don't play with fire kids.







And ya, Vencenzo's right.


----------



## Tarnix

ouch!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Is game booster an Asrock application?


no iobit created it. The razor download is just a mod on iobits design from the paripherial manufacturer razor


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> i knew i made a big mistake buying a gigabyte board again lol they basically told me to go f myself when i asked about the vdroop problem.


Is it the same amount of VDroop whether you use Auto or Enabled? (Looks like those are the only two options in the BIOS)

I don't see it in the Manual, but if you have CPU PLL then you can try raising (2.6v) or lowering (2.25v) it. It can help reduce vdroop.

I can't remember if anyone asked, but
- do you have the most recent BIOS?
- Have you tried other BIOS's to see if the vdroop still exists.
- Did you end up putting a fan over the VRM's
- Can you exchange that board? (even for a GA-970-UD3)


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Is it the same amount of VDroop whether you use Auto or Enabled? (Looks like those are the only two options in the BIOS)
> 
> I don't see it in the Manual, but if you have CPU PLL then you can try raising (2.6v) or lowering (2.25v) it. It can help reduce vdroop.
> 
> I can't remember if anyone asked, but
> - do you have the most recent BIOS?
> - Have you tried other BIOS's to see if the vdroop still exists.
> - Did you end up putting a fan over the VRM's
> - Can you exchange that board? (even for a GA-970-UD3)


Theres 3 settings for LLC, auto, regular and extreme, extreme pushes the idle voltage up around 1.52-1.55v and when you load it up it will drop to just below where its set to, which is still an extreme drop. Regular isnt as bad as auto but still horrific nonetheless. I updated the bios to F4 right after I got the board because they recommended it for the 8320, havent tried going back. Cant really get a fan over the VRM's, but I did turn my front 180mm fan up to the highest setting to see how it made a difference and there was no change. I dont think it has anything to do with overheating, the loud buzzing more then likely is the board and the PSU was probably fine. I was just within the time frame allowed for newegg to accept an RMA on it for a refund, so I submitted that just now and im gonna send it back and get an asus, from what im reading on the gigabyte UK boards, vdroop issues seem to be pretty common with their AM3+ boards.

ALso, has to be an mATX setup, thats all my TJ08-E fits.


----------



## Spawne32

From what ive been able to tell LLC doesn't really control anything, it just forces higher than normal voltage to compensate for the drop. If the drop is too significantly, the voltage just fluctuates wildly. Seems like the board just has poor voltage regulation IMO.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> From what ive been able to tell LLC doesn't really control anything, it just forces higher than normal voltage to compensate for the drop. If the drop is too significantly, the voltage just fluctuates wildly. Seems like the board just has poor voltage regulation IMO.


Hopefully you don't run into that with any other mATX boards. I don't think they are built to properly handle the current draw of the 8 Cores when overclocking. It's probably like a bare minimum to just run them.

Is there a mATX board with a 900 series chipset? If it's an actual AM3+ board then it'll probably handle OCing better.

Edited: Looks like they are all just rebranded AM3 boards with Bullozer/Piledriver BIOS support....

You probably have the best choice with that Gigabyte board.


----------



## Spawne32

Is there another socket type i should be looking at besides AM3+ that is backwards compatible?


----------



## Spawne32

ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 is what im leaning towards as a replacement.


----------



## Spawne32

meh the M5A78L-M/USB3 is light on power too, only other thing im seeing really is this http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3817#ov


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> meh the M5A78L-M/USB3 is light on power too, only other thing im seeing really is this http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3817#ov


Why not just get a 970A-UD3...

If you keep half-assing it with all these boards not designed for the new chips, you're just going to fry something then pay out even more. No VRM cooling 4+1 phase for FX-8k chip, you gotta be kidding me.

Also, don't multipost, edit. Triple posting in 15 mins is bad.


----------



## M3TAl

970A-UD3 is a great board







. Only complaint is Crossfire being broken on 970 chipset thanks to AMD's driver team.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why not just get a 970A-UD3...
> 
> If you keep half-assing it with all these boards not designed for the new chips, you're just going to fry something then pay out even more. No VRM cooling 4+1 phase for FX-8k chip, you gotta be kidding me.
> 
> Also, don't multipost, edit. Triple posting in 15 mins is bad.


I have a brand new TJ08-E case that only fits mATX boards.


----------



## M3TAl

mATX + 125w TDP







. If only there were 8 phase mATX boards (none that I'm aware of).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why not just get a 970A-UD3...
> 
> If you keep half-assing it with all these boards not designed for the new chips, you're just going to fry something then pay out even more. No VRM cooling 4+1 phase for FX-8k chip, you gotta be kidding me.
> 
> Also, don't multipost, edit. Triple posting in 15 mins is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brand new TJ08-E case that *only fits mATX* boards.
Click to expand...

That suuuucks.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That suuuucks.


Ya i know, hadnt really considered it to be an issue, i had assumed a company like gigabyte or asus would have factored this in before stamping 125watt TDP ready and overclocking stickers all over the box. Gigabyte seems to be the only company that has 4+1 phase on any of their mATX boards, the 880g mATX boards dont even seem to be available either.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Not sure how much watts you wanted, but I managed to find a "*platinum*" for the price of a gold. XFX *Pro Black Edition* 750W. (seasonic-based)


Sounds like a good deal to me. I don't know XFX but if it's Seasonic based odds are it should be a good unit. I did a little reading and this has the same basic components of the AX760 and X-650 psu's and it does look like it performs great. How much was it if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Not sure how much watts you wanted, but I managed to find a "*platinum*" for the price of a gold. XFX *Pro Black Edition* 750W. (seasonic-based)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good deal to me. I don't know XFX but if it's Seasonic based odds are it should be a good unit.
Click to expand...

this specific unit is serving me well so far







Voltages are very stable (they don't sag much under heavy load, not even 3 GPUs).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hey guys got a question..

whats the safe thermal limit for the NB on a Crosshair v formula Z?

bios has the thermal protection at 90* at default. does lowering this have any effect on performance? (not looking to gain performance, just trying not to lose any)


----------



## Spawne32

welp, looks like im putting the 8320 up for sale, gonna down grade it to a 6350.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm not sure what either of you are talking about. Your 4.8? the run shows your CPU at 5018 and you got 9090 physics/mine 5.0GHz @ 9090.
> did anyone notice that mine are Extreme runs? I was just demonstrating what a small tweak and how sensitive the bench is to the smallest of inputs.


my run was @ 5.5 iirc idk atm i have been working 15hours straight a day for the last 4 days..... mind is shot.....\\
on a side note i wont have my xfx for a while as i am not here to sign for the darn package and .... i am going camping this weekend. and then the 15 hour days start again. friday will be the only day IF i can get home in time for their drop and they come before i leave... sorry if this does not make since my brain feels like scrambled eggs atm
but i did see yours was on extreme but i thought that didnt mess with physics at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> My second test was @ 5.018, I thought your 9090 was 5.1?
> I did note that your running extreme and I'm not sure how much that effects the physics portion. Could you maybe run on performance once to give me a accurate comparison @ 5.0.
> I'm trying to compare my tridents under current settings to your dominators.
> 
> Ahh I see both were @ 5.0 but one was 9090 and the other was 8757, I saw 5.1 directly above that my bad.


yea +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borimir*
> 
> Hello I Site overclockers ru
> a week ago I bought in the store fx8350 I'm going to overclock to 4.7g
> is there a motherboard for a stable overclock to 100 dollars?
> many write that terribly heated Northbridge
> to be honest I wanted to buy a motherboard ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0
> but here in Russia, they are not available the last party was in April
> even now in Moscow deficit ordinary version of this board ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
> what is the most adequate to disperse take? I'm going to take the memory DDR3 2400, I bought a cooler Scythe Ninja 3 Rev. B


sabertooth r2.0 is a great choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Add Me Please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2831876


welcome man !~ let us know if you need any helps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Just wondering since we got the same board but i have rev 3.0 and bios -FB. I have memory thats good for 21333mhz but it will only run at 1600mhz max. but the max memory speed the fx8350 can handkle is 1866mhz anyway.


max recommended is 1866 but mine and several others can do 2400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> there are different levels of LLC usually, off, low, normal, high, extreme.....
> but .1 is extreme i dunno about that... my board doesn't have llc and i don't even get vdroop that bad.


depends on the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Good guess. Actually, ya, I was in Michigan since Monday. Messed up my hand a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't play with fire kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ya, Vencenzo's right.


sorry to hear man get well soon and hope you had fun !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hopefully you don't run into that with any other mATX boards. I don't think they are built to properly handle the current draw of the 8 Cores when overclocking. It's probably like a bare minimum to just run them.
> 
> Is there a mATX board with a 900 series chipset? If it's an actual AM3+ board then it'll probably handle OCing better.
> 
> Edited: Looks like they are all just rebranded AM3 boards with Bullozer/Piledriver BIOS support....
> 
> You probably have the best choice with that Gigabyte board.


i think asus did make a good one with 8+2 but it is really hard to find. let them know you want one. only way they will know to make one for us is if we tell them!~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 970A-UD3 is a great board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only complaint is Crossfire being broken on 970 chipset thanks to AMD's driver team.


it is not broken at all. the 970 chipset does not support cfx or sli natively
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> welp, looks like im putting the 8320 up for sale, gonna down grade it to a 6350.


awwww why ?


----------



## Spawne32

not gonna sell the entire build to accommodate the power requirements of the 8 core lol the 6350 is on average 20-30 watts less power at full load compared to the 8320 and performs on par if not better in some applications.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> not gonna sell the entire build to accommodate the power requirements of the 8 core lol the 6350 is on average 20-30 watts less power at full load compared to the 8320 and performs on par if not better in some applications.


odd question but how does a chip with the same core architecture and 2 less cores perform better? That just is not physically possible


----------



## Mega Man

+1 that


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> odd question but how does a chip with the same core architecture and 2 less cores perform better? That just is not physically possible


higher clock speed, the 8320 excels at multi threaded performance but the 6350 is still based on the same core architecture like you said, with a higher clock speed then the 8320. Ill lose some in multi threaded performance, gain some in single threaded performance.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> welp, looks like im putting the 8320 up for sale, gonna down grade it to a 6350.


I might actually hit you up for a price on that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> not gonna sell the entire build to accommodate the power requirements of the 8 core lol the 6350 is on average 20-30 watts less power at full load compared to the 8320 and performs on par if not better in some applications.
> 
> 
> 
> odd question but how does a chip with the same core architecture and 2 less cores perform better? That just is not physically possible
Click to expand...

Depends what you do.

6350 will perform better in StarCraft II than the 8320 for instance.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I might actually hit you up for a price on that...
> Depends what you do.
> 
> 6350 will perform better in StarCraft II than the 8320 for instance.


Sure thing, i have it listed for 149.99, id like to be able to buy the 6350 out right at least. As its priced close to the 8320.

btw just saw this on anandtech

6/13/2013 Update: We have now received the most important pieces of information from AMD regarding the new parts. The base clock on the FX-9590 will be 4.7GHz and the base clock of the FX-9370 will be 4.4GHz, so in both cases it will be 300MHz below the maximum Turbo Core speed. The more critical factor is also the more alarming aspect: the rumors of a 220W TDP have proven true. That explains why these parts will target system integrators first, and the FX-9000 series also earns the distinction of having a higher TDP, but it also raises some serious concerns. With proper cooling, there's little doubt that you can run a Vishera core at 5.0GHz for extended periods of time, but 220W is a massive amount of power to draw for just a CPU.

amd is getting a bit ridiculous with the TDP on these chips.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Got my FX 8350 a few days ago to replace my old Phenom II x6 1090T. I've managed a stable OC of 4.6Ghz, validation in my sig. Also tried a 5Ghz OC in my sig but unstable and too much heat. Might need to go custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX 8350 at 4.6Ghz
> Mobo - ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Ratio - x23
> FSB - 200Mhz
> NB - 2200Mhz
> HT - 2600Mhz
> RAM - 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5v
> 
> CPU LLC - Ultra High
> 
> vCore - 1.44v
> CPU/NB - 1.3v
> DRAM - 1.51v
> 
> Cooled with a Corsair H100i in pull exhaust


Try gettn ur HT to over 3000. Iv gottn close to 3400 before running into problems. U will see a big boost in perf.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Disregard. Fat fingers bump small switchs...

my mobo doesn't not like slow mode on air.

disclaimer: yes i am aware slow more is for LN cooling rigs, but i've got fingers the size of super sharpies (the big fat honkin ones),

you guys should see my unedited typos..


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Try gettn ur HT to over 3000. Iv gottn close to 3400 before running into problems. U will see a big boost in perf.


I would assume increasing the HT requires a boost in north bridge voltage, whats the best way to go about testing for stability of the north bridge?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> anybody with a crosshair v formula z having issues with sound? the supreme 3 audio crapped out on me. i thought i corrupted some drivers or something so i did a fresh clean install.. still no sound the only outputs that the computer is recognizing are the spdif and hdmi hd audio outs...
> 
> ive got this nasty ass gut feeling im gunna have to RMA this mobo :-(


You should have consulted the CHVF-Z thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club

Anyway, I run a CHVF-Z myself and no issue on the sound. Did you install the latest version of the realtek audio drivers at least?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I would assume increasing the HT requires a boost in north bridge voltage, whats the best way to go about testing for stability of the north bridge?


Just turn up ur nbcpu volt to 1.27 i thnk i got myn at and ht volt to auto or iv tryed 3.0 for highr thn 3.4 but things get weird. But 3.0 is cake.. tbh best way to test is in a heavy game like bf3 crysis3. If no crash for a 5 hour run ur good. Click my cpuz bAnner to see my fsb and mult. On my phone so cant look and tell u everythng lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

irrelevant. fixed.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is not broken at all. the 970 chipset does not support cfx or sli natively


I'm not trying to be rude but seriously don't tell me these things if you in fact don't know. I literally just upgraded from crossfire 5770's on this 970A-UD3 which is infact a 970 chipset. Asus has a very popular 970 chipset board as well that supports crossfire.

Not only that but Crossfire is indeed *BROKEN*. By broken I mean literally you can't use your computer with 2 GPU's and can't install the driver. If you don't believe me then here is a super long thread which I have also participated in. Asus knows of the problem, AMD knows of the problem and has said more than once that it will be fixed in driver updates since 13.1. Long thread here

AMD has still failed to fix it. I'm not trolling but I may be hating on AMD but that's because they deserve it for this.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is not broken at all. the 970 chipset does not support cfx or sli natively
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude but seriously don't tell me these things if you in fact don't know. I literally just upgraded from crossfire 5770's on this 970A-UD3 which is infact a 970 chipset. Asus has a very popular 970 chipset board as well that supports crossfire.
> 
> Not only that but Crossfire is indeed *BROKEN*. By broken I mean literally you can't use your computer with 2 GPU's and can't install the driver. If you don't believe me then here is a super long thread which I have also participated in. Asus knows of the problem, AMD knows of the problem and has said more than once that it will be fixed in driver updates since 13.1. Long thread here
> 
> AMD has still failed to fix it. I'm not trolling but I may be hating on AMD but that's because they deserve it for this.
Click to expand...

Crossfire driver problems aside for a moment, you can run CF on 970 boards, even those where the second PCIe slot is an X4. and only lose about 3-7% performance on the second card.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> higher clock speed, the 8320 excels at multi threaded performance but the 6350 is still based on the same core architecture like you said, with a higher clock speed then the 8320. Ill lose some in multi threaded performance, gain some in single threaded performance.


Disable cores in the BIOS and overclock ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> higher clock speed, the 8320 excels at multi threaded performance but the 6350 is still based on the same core architecture like you said, with a higher clock speed then the 8320. Ill lose some in multi threaded performance, gain some in single threaded performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Disable cores in the BIOS and overclock ?
Click to expand...

No Disrespect meant spawne, but th whole scenario seems just strange. You are talking about 20-+30w , going to lose in depreciation, when you already have things in place. You can shutdown 1 module and raise the frequency to 3.9GHz (or much higher, and be ready when you want to upgrade. not only that but if you start using or run into some very heavy threaded tasks, turn on the other module and off you go. It like trading in your Porsche for a checy Cobalt when you have the ability to make the Cobalt as fast as the Porsche when you want, and the Porsche get the same mileage when you wish.


----------



## M3TAl

So slap a huge turbo on the Cobalt and up the boost a crap ton while hoping the engine doesn't break?









He already put the 8320 up for sale and I already PM'ed him that I want it...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just turn up ur nbcpu volt to 1.27 i thnk i got myn at and ht volt to auto or iv tryed 3.0 for highr thn 3.4 but things get weird. But 3.0 is cake.. tbh best way to test is in a heavy game like bf3 crysis3. If no crash for a 5 hour run ur good. Click my cpuz bAnner to see my fsb and mult. On my phone so cant look and tell u everythng lol.


You are running over 3000 HT link?

I can't get passed 2800 LOL what are your voltages like?

I can boot at 3000HT but i can't play any games because its not stable.

And you hit 5.1 with only 1.512 volts? you must have an super chip because i need 1.6 for 5ghz LOL


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You are running over 3000 HT link?
> 
> I can't get passed 2800 LOL what are your voltages like?
> 
> I can boot at 3000HT but i can't play any games because its not stable.
> 
> And you hit 5.1 with only 1.512 volts? you must have an super chip because i need 1.6 for 5ghz LOL


"Hurricane rolls critical failure on VID check"
His 5.1 voltages are almost identical to mine.
http://img.hwbot.org/u46568/image_id_972785.jpg
It'll boot at 1.48, but it's not stable for bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No Disrespect meant spawne, but th whole scenario seems just strange. You are talking about 20-+30w , going to lose in depreciation, when you already have things in place. You can shutdown 1 module and raise the frequency to 3.9GHz (or much higher, and be ready when you want to upgrade. not only that but if you start using or run into some very heavy threaded tasks, turn on the other module and off you go. It like trading in your Porsche for a checy Cobalt when you have the ability to make the Cobalt as fast as the Porsche when you want, and the Porsche get the same mileage when you wish.


+1


----------



## d1nky

who mentioned the ASUS M5A78L M USB3 ??

only a crazy person would buy that board!

i have it right here, once upon a time i was overclocking my FX4100 on it and well, wasnt great.... it was worrying.

its been mentioned 4+1 phase design and the vrms are not heatsinked, so they burn hot.... i modded mine and it reduced thermal throttling a touch.

if it were me id choose a better second hand board for the same price of it new.

and hurricane my chip will probably need up to 1.6v for prime stability for 5ghz.

but my LLC holds my vcore similar to bios set no matter what load. (40mv fluctuation worst case scenario - software recorded)


----------



## hurricane28

@Vencenzo,

you are at 1.512 and i set it in bios at 1.58 with LLC on high that wil gets 1.6 under load, how is that the same like yours? -_-

@dinky, that's strange i set mine in bios at 1.58 with LLC on high that will get me at 1.6 volts, i need 1.504 on 4.6ghz tho.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @Vencenzo,
> 
> you are at 1.512 and i set it in bios at 1.58 with LLC on high that wil gets 1.6 under load, how is that the same like yours? -_-
> 
> @dinky, that's strange i set mine in bios at 1.58 with LLC on high that will get me at 1.6 volts, i need 1.504 on 4.6ghz tho.


Taints voltages, not yours.


----------



## d1nky

LLC isnt the same with different model boards.

my LLC settings arent divided into high/low etc but a percentage, and 25% holds my vcore same or similar as bios set vcore.

plus evey chip is different. i need 1.47v for 4.6ghz prime stable.


----------



## boberian

Hi

Could you please help me find solution for high temps in Prime? I have 8350 with Xigmatek Venus cooler every time i run Prime temp very quickly rise up to 59degrees on cores (checked by aida64) and socket over 65. When I'm trying stress test for CPU in aida64 temp is around 47degrees.
OCCT throws an error after 2-5s of running....
In idle I have around 35-37degrees.

All of this on stock clocks and with disabled energy saving options in Sabertooth UEFI.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boberian*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Could you please help me find solution for high temps in Prime? I have 8350 with Xigmatek Venus cooler every time i run Prime temp very quickly rise up to 59degrees on cores (checked by aida64) and socket over 65. When I'm trying stress test for CPU in aida64 temp is around 47degrees.
> OCCT throws an error after 2-5s of running....
> In idle I have around 35-37degrees.
> 
> All of this on stock clocks and with disabled energy saving options in Sabertooth UEFI.


Water cooler


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You are running over 3000 HT link?
> 
> I can't get passed 2800 LOL what are your voltages like?
> 
> I can boot at 3000HT but i can't play any games because its not stable.
> 
> And you hit 5.1 with only 1.512 volts? you must have an super chip because i need 1.6 for 5ghz LOL


Im doing the same thing

CPU: 5.1GHz 1.512V
HT: 3000
CPUNB: 2700. 1.35V.


----------



## hurricane28

Whaha i was pissing my pants when i watched this, this is tutorial how NOT! set up custom loop.






1: spreading TIM?! And with your finger? LOL

2: No towels because he is so confident of no leaks, Really?!

3: Never let the pump run dry, and the voice of the system is NOT lowering because of the gunk but because the pump died









This is entertaining also very misleading people who wants to do custom water loop cooling, do NOT do the things this guy did because its very wrong in many ways


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im doing the same thing
> 
> CPU: 5.1GHz 1.512V
> HT: 3000
> CPUNB: 2700. 1.35V.


Yes i know you have better CPU by now









I have my CPUNB at 2570 and my HT link at 3083, i noticed i used way to much voltage on the CPUNB and HT link and that causes instability, i lowered the voltages a bit and i get more stability and lower temps.

Also more volts to the CPUNB and HT link will gain a lot of heat to the CPU i noticed.


----------



## Zamoldac

He's right about one thing... about not having leaks, it's pretty hard to have leaks when you have almost no liquid in your loop.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i know you have better CPU by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my CPUNB at 2570 and my HT link at 3083, i noticed i used way to much voltage on the CPUNB and HT link and that causes instability, i lowered the voltages a bit and i get more stability and lower temps.
> 
> Also more volts to the CPUNB and HT link will gain a lot of heat to the CPU i noticed.


Its mainly CPUNB volts that cause heat.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> He's right about one thing... about not having leaks, it's pretty hard to have leaks when you have almost no liquid in your loop.


haha yes that is probably the reason that he is so confident









@Rangerjr: yes i noticed and to much voltage hurts performance so you need to find the sweet spot on voltages.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Whaha i was pissing my pants when i watched this, this is tutorial how NOT! set up custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1: spreading TIM?! And with your finger? LOL
> 
> 2: No towels because he is so confident of no leaks, Really?!
> 
> 3: Never let the pump run dry, and the voice of the system is NOT lowering because of the gunk but because the pump died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is entertaining also very misleading people who wants to do custom water loop cooling, do NOT do the things this guy did because its very wrong in many ways


How would you know whats best for custom cooling, youve never owned a custom setup

1. Really? I know people who do the same thing, put some plastic round the finger and then spread the thicker pastes. SO no biggie..

2. i dont use towels anymore, i did when i first did it obviously but now? nope i dont use towels either....again no biggie

3. ive let my pump run dry obviously not over a certain length of time but when ya first fill up your res you can/could cause the pump to run dry for a brief amount of time. again no biggie, but to kill a pump this way you need to run it for minutes lol but then you deserve it









Come back when u actually own a custom loop to laugh at peoples ways of doing things


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No Disrespect meant spawne, but th whole scenario seems just strange. You are talking about 20-+30w , going to lose in depreciation, when you already have things in place. You can shutdown 1 module and raise the frequency to 3.9GHz (or much higher, and be ready when you want to upgrade. not only that but if you start using or run into some very heavy threaded tasks, turn on the other module and off you go. It like trading in your Porsche for a checy Cobalt when you have the ability to make the Cobalt as fast as the Porsche when you want, and the Porsche get the same mileage when you wish.


Hadnt really considered disabling the cores, does that have any sort of negative side effects I should know about?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Hadnt really considered disabling the cores, does that have any sort of negative side effects I should know about?


no thats how amd makes the 4300 and 6300 series


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No Disrespect meant spawne, but th whole scenario seems just strange. You are talking about 20-+30w , going to lose in depreciation, when you already have things in place. You can shutdown 1 module and raise the frequency to 3.9GHz (or much higher, and be ready when you want to upgrade. not only that but if you start using or run into some very heavy threaded tasks, turn on the other module and off you go. It like trading in your Porsche for a checy Cobalt when you have the ability to make the Cobalt as fast as the Porsche when you want, and the Porsche get the same mileage when you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadnt really considered disabling the cores, does that have any sort of negative side effects I should know about?
Click to expand...

Nope, other than slower multi threaded performance (technically it would be disabling a PD 'module" and changes the scheduling to the next available core.


----------



## Tarnix

-edited. didn't mean to post the same thing people said 4 times already.

Seriously guys and gals, take your fights to PM. Stop polluting this thread.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nope, other than slower multi threaded performance (technically it would be disabling a PD 'module" and changes the scheduling to the next available core.


The thought had not even crossed my mind lol guess thats what i get for being out of the game for so long. Never had the option to do that before on core 2 duo's, and thats the last time i built a pc. Coming from my E5800 this is like space age stuff.


----------



## Tarnix

I'm trying to "debug" my loop... My temps seems pretty high at idle.

4.765GHz

Paste has been changed/applied carefully, block is tight, there's no air bubbles. Do I need to buy better fans, or what? (I'm using the XSPC stock fans in pull)
*EDIT:* Or is this the "can't go below ambiant" ?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'm trying to "debug" my loop... My temps seems pretty high at idle.
> 
> 4.765GHz
> 
> Paste has been changed/applied carefully, block is tight, there's no air bubbles. Do I need to buy better fans, or what? (I'm using the XSPC stock fans in pull)
> *EDIT:* Or is this the "can't go below ambiant" ?


That's a high vcore for 4.7, you sure you can't stabilize it lower than 1.488v ?

I have 4715MHz with 1.45v stable


----------



## cssorkinman

I've been pondering something , if someone were to come out with a new cpu that offered negligible performance gains over the one it sold 2 years ago, was less overclockable, ran hotter, sold for more money, would some smart alec person christen it failswell? ( good thing these are friendly waters..lol )


----------



## bond32

Sup guys, still ironing out some things but I broke down and expanded my h220 to add a single 120mm rad and got the heatkiller x for my 7970. Waiting on a new pump but fantastic temps so far. The 6300 I can push to about 5.0-5.1 stable, at least before which benching still is a good bit lower than what I was getting with the 8350 (duh). Still planning on steamroller when its released. Been watching some comparisons between haswell and the 8350, what are some of your thoughts? Doesn't seem performance wise much different at stocks speeds, at least not enough to warrant the price difference.


----------



## Durquavian

Unfortunately Intel has become stagnant. And competition is not the reason why. My guess it is the architecture. They keep making minor changes but none result in huge leaps in performance. Just think/remember AMD is still 32nm and Intel is 28nm. AMD still has the huge gain from switching to 28nm to go. Besides HT can only do so much.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Unfortunately Intel has become stagnant. And competition is not the reason why. My guess it is the architecture. They keep making minor changes but none result in huge leaps in performance. Just think/remember AMD is still 32nm and Intel is 28nm. AMD still has the huge gain from switching to 28nm to go. Besides HT can only do so much.


22nm = intel AMd is going to 28nm


----------



## MadGoat

still tinkering with my setup and found that my h220 keeps the core temp full load in the 50s, but socket temp... or whatever tempin 2 is... climbs to the 70s. I screw and nutted down the vrms sink ( not a crazy amount of pressure, no worries) to ensure the vrms don't over heat. but I'm still seeing lock ups at anything over 4.8 during stress. This chip requires a lot of voltage (1.55v load, real voltage) to get anything near stable at over 4.7.

You all have experience with socket temp stability? There is great air flow around the socket as well... tips welcome.

some pics to help:


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 22nm = intel AMd is going to 28nm


Oops. Sorry thought that didn't look right. Anyway you get the point.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I'm trying to "debug" my loop... My temps seems pretty high at idle.
> 
> 4.765GHz
> 
> Paste has been changed/applied carefully, block is tight, there's no air bubbles. Do I need to buy better fans, or what? (I'm using the XSPC stock fans in pull)
> *EDIT:* Or is this the "can't go below ambiant" ?


Ah... Ya. New fans. The XSPC 1650s aren't that great.

Corsair has good ones, both their SP series fans, and the replacement fans or the old H80/H100.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/cooling-parts/fan-kit-h80-h100.html

Do not run the second option without a fan controller of some kind. Not kidding. There's many other good fans out there too, and ones that are less expensive. Another option is to get more of the XSPC fans and go push/pull.

If you do go push/pull, at least make sure the fans that are working together are the same. Otherwise they can be different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Unfortunately Intel has become stagnant. And competition is not the reason why. My guess it is the architecture. They keep making minor changes but none result in huge leaps in performance. Just think/remember AMD is still 32nm and Intel is 28nm. AMD still has the huge gain from switching to 28nm to go. Besides HT can only do so much.


Intel is 22nm. 28 is a half-node, and they wouldn't be using it but TSMC's 20nm isn't ready yet and they already pay for 28nm with their GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Sup guys, still ironing out some things but I broke down and expanded my h220 to add a single 120mm rad and got the heatkiller x for my 7970. Waiting on a new pump but fantastic temps so far. The 6300 I can push to about 5.0-5.1 stable, at least before which benching still is a good bit lower than what I was getting with the 8350 (duh). Still planning on steamroller when its released. *Been watching some comparisons between haswell and the 8350, what are some of your thoughts?* Doesn't seem performance wise much different at stocks speeds, at least not enough to warrant the price difference.


Highly disappointed in Intel. 2nd gen in a row they barely increase anything CPU wise, and they still use TIM over solder, so heat is now an even bigger problem because of the on-chip VRMs and the larger iGPU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> still tinkering with my setup and found that my h220 keeps the core temp full load in the 50s, but socket temp... or whatever tempin 2 is... climbs to the 70s. I screw and nutted down the vrms sink ( not a crazy amount of pressure, no worries) to ensure the vrms don't over heat. but I'm still seeing lock ups at anything over 4.8 during stress. This chip requires a lot of voltage (1.55v load, real voltage) to get anything near stable at over 4.7.
> 
> You all have experience with socket temp stability? There is great air flow around the socket as well... tips welcome.
> 
> some pics to help:


You've got the old Rev1, right?

In addition to all the power saving settings, there's a few in PC Health menu that can be turned off, including a thermal cut out that relies on socket.

Could try holding a fan to the back of the board and see if that helps, assuming your case allows is.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nope, other than slower multi threaded performance (technically it would be disabling a PD 'module" and changes the scheduling to the next available core.
> 
> 
> 
> The thought had not even crossed my mind lol guess thats what i get for being out of the game for so long. Never had the option to do that before on core 2 duo's, and thats the last time i built a pc. Coming from my E5800 this is like space age stuff.
Click to expand...

Look for this option on your BIOS (or one like it) it lets you turn off cores

 (One Core Per Compute Unit) Gigabyte Classic BIOS type

 (CPU Core ON/Off Function) ASUS UEFI BIOS


----------



## MadGoat

Yes rev 1 (no LLC)

I have tried a fan on the back, dosen't do much at all... I wondering if the heat from the VRMs are heat soaking the socket area during stress... I wonder if I flipped the VRM fan to "suck" the heat area from the board would help...

I guess anything is worth a try, I'll have to try it out when I get a chance this weekend... Picking up as much OT at work that I can right now.







Really cuts into my geekery...

Oh, all thermal throttle options are off... The board is rather "dumb" at this point...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yes rev 1 (no LLC)
> 
> I have tried a fan on the back, dosen't do much at all... I wondering if the heat from the VRMs are heat soaking the socket area during stress... I wonder if I flipped the VRM fan to "suck" the heat area from the board would help...
> 
> I guess anything is worth a try, I'll have to try it out when I get a chance this weekend... Picking up as much OT at work that I can right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cuts into my geekery...
> 
> Oh, all thermal throttle options are off... The board is rather "dumb" at this point...


Trust me this is a time for blowing not sucking(no pun intended







)

People say it adds to the cpu temp but i dont think it does realistically. id have to try it and see if my temps any better or worse rather. ill keep ya posted


----------



## d1nky

i had a fan blowing on my vrm circuit for some time, switched it up to suck and havent noticed much of a difference.

both helped, but i havent really felt (i mean measured) the difference between sweet sucking and naughty blowing.

slightly more on topic:



i fail at block moves, any tips. ive loosened em off more since that and still fails at block moves. @1.7v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yes rev 1 (no LLC)
> 
> I have tried a fan on the back, dosen't do much at all... I wondering if the heat from the VRMs are heat soaking the socket area during stress... I wonder if I flipped the VRM fan to "suck" the heat area from the board would help...
> 
> I guess anything is worth a try, I'll have to try it out when I get a chance this weekend... Picking up as much OT at work that I can right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cuts into my geekery...
> 
> Oh, all thermal throttle options are off... The board is rather "dumb" at this point...


My Temps with a fan blowing onto vrms


Spoiler: Warning: With







Without fan. sorry i didnt have prime open in that last one i closed it before i took the screenshot










Spoiler: Warning: Without







Seems as though not having a fan blowing does you more good than having one

God knows why i dont understand it either.

Probably over a length of time @100% load you might get different results, but i cant be bothered doing a longer test,

Star trek awaits!

Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam!


----------



## d1nky

I thought ya meant on the vrm circuit.... behind the mobo!



this helps loads more than when i done it on the sink.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

For your youtubers

Ill just leave this right here


Spoiler: Warning: So fits!











Any full word on the pricing for the FX9000? or is it still the Centerton rumor price
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I thought ya meant on the vrm circuit.... behind the mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> this helps loads more than when i done it on the sink.


I do both haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For your youtubers
> 
> Ill just leave this right here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: So fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any full word on the pricing for the FX9000? or is it still the Centerton rumor price
> 
> 
> I do both haha


So do i but these last few days ive been having funny feelings if it actually works..

MY temps @4.9 are alot higher than when they were previously, i didnt quite understand why people turn down their overclocks through the summer months

Now im beginning to understand


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> So do i but these last few days ive been having funny feelings if it actually works..
> 
> MY temps @4.9 are alot higher than when they were previously, i didnt quite understand why people turn down their overclocks through the summer months
> 
> Now im beginning to understand


I don't deal with that Houston has 2 seasons FRICKIN OMG BURNING SWEATY GROSS SUN FRYING SKING OFF HEAT

or mildly comfortable and only gets cold when it is wet (2 months out of the year)

so I pay the price for power and keep AC on between 70F and 75F


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I don't deal with that Houston has 2 seasons FRICKIN OMG BURNING SWEATY GROSS SUN FRYING SKING OFF HEAT
> 
> or mildly comfortable and only gets cold when it is wet (2 months out of the year)
> 
> so I pay the price for power and keep AC on between 70F and 75F


Nice if i could afford it and be worth my while then id get AC in ...btw did u guys ever find out who killed JR?


----------



## d1nky

what ya on about gurty, we dont have a summer!!

its been raining and cold lately down here, jeez my idles was at 20*c with windows open for benches lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice if i could afford it and be worth my while then id get AC in ...btw did u guys ever find out who killed JR?


Where I come from it was John Wayne cowboy


----------



## d1nky

just found this http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained

no wonder why i couldnt get 2600mhz stable, i must learn what timings are and how to calculate them before trying oc em lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> just found this http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained
> 
> no wonder why i couldnt get 2600mhz stable, i must learn what timings are and how to calculate them before trying oc em lol


good find!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I love how you treat youtube as god. Pulling out youtube as a reference just shows you don't have the personal experience to describe it yourself, and in the case of reviews, can't be bothered to read the many pages actual reviewers type out.
> 
> Not that it matters, everyone else here knows better and laughs whenever youtube is referenced. I'm a pro and have been building PC's for a while now, 12 years actually, yet you like to fight me at every turn. Maybe I should make a youtube video so you can start linking it and referencing it since that way seems to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it is OK to run the pump dry for a little while, spreading of TIM is sometimes actually 100% required (see: my LiquidUltra), and you're supposed to run the loop with the computer off on first test, so ya, no need for towels. If it leaks, dry it up.
> Ah... Ya. New fans. The XSPC 1650s aren't that great.
> 
> Corsair has good ones, both their SP series fans, and the replacement fans or the old H80/H100.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> http://www.corsair.com/en/parts/cooling-parts/fan-kit-h80-h100.html
> 
> Do not run the second option without a fan controller of some kind. Not kidding. There's many other good fans out there too, and ones that are less expensive. Another option is to get more of the XSPC fans and go push/pull.
> 
> If you do go push/pull, at least make sure the fans that are working together are the same. Otherwise they can be different.
> We've tried explaining that to Hurricane since day one. He still only ever links Youtube, or the occasional review site that couldn't describe the new cache system of an upcoming CPU if they wanted to.
> You're right, not because of Gertuude. Besides "5Ghz on a 212" guy, 99% of the drama has been either you or Hurricane.
> 
> Considering you have both threatened to leave multiple times, and are the source of most problems, I'd suggest actually acting on that threat as promised.
> Intel is 22nm. 28 is a half-node, and they wouldn't be using it but TSMC's 20nm isn't ready yet and they already pay for 28nm with their GPUs.
> Highly disappointed in Intel. 2nd gen in a row they barely increase anything CPU wise, and they still use TIM over solder, so heat is now an even bigger problem because of the on-chip VRMs and the larger iGPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got the old Rev1, right?
> 
> In addition to all the power saving settings, there's a few in PC Health menu that can be turned off, including a thermal cut out that relies on socket.
> 
> Could try holding a fan to the back of the board and see if that helps, assuming your case allows is.


first of all i do not make you tube as a god -_- that is one ridiculous statement and i expect more from you to be honest because you are the ''pro''
I do not like to fight people but to discuss, and that is way different.

Are you really saying that you are building PC's for 12 years and you telling people who wants to configure custom loop not to use towels and when it leaks just dry it up?!
I mean IF you use non conductive liquid it can't do much hurt but still i would not advice to get it in your PSU tho, most high end pumps have flow rate of 1500l/ph so if it leaks it can get pretty nasty very quick.

Yeah you can run the pump dry, that's good for the pump too, like the guy in the video said its getting nice and quiet







Lmao

liquid ultra is some other story man, that is metal based TIM so yeah it behaves different and needs to apply in a different way.

you cannot put all the drama on me and Rangerjr alone man that is not right and you know it.

it doesn't matter what i say even if i say the truth you would still say i am wrong LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Kyad

Never claimed to do 5GHz on a 212 lol.

I dont really have any plans to leave, i havent said or done anything to cause trouble since the 5GHz on air happening (and i even explained myself. It works for 24/7 benching and gaming but not other CPU intensive stuff. which is what i meant by stable) And im sorry for causing trouble because of it. Just please leave me out of your troublemaking accusations when i barely post in here anymore, and when i do i dont cause trouble.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Kyad
> 
> Never claimed to do 5GHz on a 212 lol.


Not you, the guy who actually did claim 5Ghz on a 212. That was a fun few dozen pages in this thread.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Kyad
> 
> Never claimed to do 5GHz on a 212 lol.
> 
> I dont really have any plans to leave, i havent said or done anything to cause trouble since the 5GHz on air happening (and i even explained myself. It works for 24/7 benching and gaming but not other CPU intensive stuff. which is what i meant by stable) And im sorry for causing trouble because of it. Just please leave me out of your troublemaking accusations when i barely post in here anymore, and when i do i dont cause trouble.


he was referring to serker with the 212 noworries youve been good for a grip


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not you, the guy who actually did claim 5Ghz on a 212. That was a fun few dozen pages in this thread.


I hope you read the rest of my post. What is your conclusion?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not you, the guy who actually did claim 5Ghz on a 212. That was a fun few dozen pages in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you read the rest of my post. What is your conclusion?
Click to expand...

- Don't care about the 5Ghz thing regarding you, that was settled.
- "Drama in thread" is both present and past. Considering your accusation of the thread being crap, and your large part in it, it fits.
- Ya I noticed recently you haven't been starting things. Care to share your new found skills with Hurricane like you did with CPU info and stuff?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> - Don't care about the 5Ghz thing regarding you, that was settled.
> - "Drama in thread" is both present and past. Considering your accusation of the thread being crap, and your large part in it, it fits.
> - Ya I noticed recently you haven't been starting things. Care to share your new found skills with Hurricane like you did with CPU info and stuff?


It is crap, and it didnt start any flamewars.

Why is it crap? Hurricane says something stupid and like 4-5 people call him out.

If im as annoying as hurricane is ill leave and never come back, just tell me now. I expect an answer after this post.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> - Don't care about the 5Ghz thing regarding you, that was settled.
> - "Drama in thread" is both present and past. Considering your accusation of the thread being crap, and your large part in it, it fits.
> - Ya I noticed recently you haven't been starting things. Care to share your new found skills with Hurricane like you did with CPU info and stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> It is crap, and it didnt start any flamewars.
> 
> Why is it crap? Hurricane says something stupid and like 4-5 people call him out.
> 
> If im as annoying as hurricane is ill leave and never come back, just tell me now. I expect an answer after this post.
Click to expand...

Instead of responding directly to this, I'm going to give you time to re-read that as a bullet point list of responses to the quoted post from a neutral position, not a defencive one.

You asked for a conclusion, that is it. Don't read it as an attack this time.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Instead of responding directly to this, I'm going to give you time to re-read that as a bullet point list of responses to the quoted post from a neutral position, not a defencive one.
> 
> You asked for a conclusion, that is it. Don't read it as an attack this time.


I read it as a conclusion. Well, your wall of text says im a big part of the drama. Really, just answer me.


----------



## d1nky

ive got a friggin migraine from reading so much on timings. turns out there are like 4 formulas/calculations for advanced timings.



time to try 2600mhz with ma new skills!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Instead of responding directly to this, I'm going to give you time to re-read that as a bullet point list of responses to the quoted post from a neutral position, not a defencive one.
> 
> You asked for a conclusion, that is it. Don't read it as an attack this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it as a conclusion. Well, your wall of text says im a big part of the drama. Really, just answer me.
Click to expand...

Yes, you, over the course of your time in this thread, have been a large part of the drama. You aren't alone, but you are certainly in the top five. You have contributed much to the thread being "crap" as you put it, and should honestly be looking at yourself for a fair chunk of your own description. You'll notice that when you and the others are not starting drama, the thread is normal.

I also acknowledge that you haven't been starting things recently, but this doesn't eliminate the past, or your involvement in the past. Recent posts, including those that were literally just "lol" to someone asking a question are completely unneeded, and also add to your designated "crap" factor.

If you have a problem with multiple experienced people calling out someone who consistently post things that are untrue, proven wrong, or info they can not back up be it lack of experience of questionable sources, then OCN and possibly the internet is not really the place for you. That's how things work, especially in places geared toward one thing.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you have a problem with multiple experienced people calling out someone who consistently post things that are untrue, proven wrong, or info they can not back up be it lack of experience of questionable sources, then OCN and possibly the internet is not really the place for you. That's how things work, especially in places geared toward one thing.


I do not mind this at all. But its annoying when it starts huge fights because Hurricane wont sit down and listen. Page after page of the same crap.


----------



## M3TAl

Make love, not internets


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my run was @ 5.5 iirc idk atm i have been working 15hours straight a day for the last 4 days..... mind is shot.....\\
> on a side note i wont have my xfx for a while as i am not here to sign for the darn package and .... i am going camping this weekend. and then the 15 hour days start again. friday will be the only day IF i can get home in time for their drop and they come before i leave... sorry if this does not make since my brain feels like scrambled eggs atm
> but i did see yours was on extreme but i thought that didnt mess with physics at all?
> yea +1
> sabertooth r2.0 is a great choice.
> welcome man !~ let us know if you need any helps
> max recommended is 1866 but mine and several others can do 2400
> depends on the board.
> sorry to hear man get well soon and hope you had fun !~
> i think asus did make a good one with 8+2 but it is really hard to find. let them know you want one. only way they will know to make one for us is if we tell them!~
> it is not broken at all. the 970 chipset does not support cfx or sli natively
> awwww why ?


Lol. Good job Mega Man! You were missed no doubt. Questionable answers abounded in your absence.


----------



## d1nky

can someone help make sense of this formula?

Write to precharge formula is tCL -1 +(Burst Legnth / 2)+tWTR

source http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> odd question but how does a chip with the same core architecture and 2 less cores perform better? That just is not physically possible


= logical. I 'd stick with rather than lose two cores.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im doing the same thing
> 
> CPU: 5.1GHz 1.512V
> HT: 3000
> CPUNB: 2700. 1.35V.


I cant get past NB 2500 My comp wont post... Its prolly cause im using a Crosshair IV Extreme and not a 5

This is what im running right now.


----------



## magicdave26

I've decided to enable all the power saving features in the BIOS for a while to see just how much of a difference it makes to the electric bill

Problem is, my CPU vcore is manual @ 1.45v

Am I doing any damage to the chip having it clock right down to around 1.7GHz but still have 1.45v ?

I don't seem to have any other vcore options other than Auto, which won't work for 4.7GHz when it ramps up


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No Disrespect meant spawne, but th whole scenario seems just strange. You are talking about 20-+30w , going to lose in depreciation, when you already have things in place. You can shutdown 1 module and raise the frequency to 3.9GHz (or much higher, and be ready when you want to upgrade. not only that but if you start using or run into some very heavy threaded tasks, turn on the other module and off you go. It like trading in your Porsche for a checy Cobalt when you have the ability to make the Cobalt as fast as the Porsche when you want, and the Porsche get the same mileage when you wish.


Lol! Porsche for Chevy Colbalt? That's funny stuff.

Also, I once ramped a rental Colbalt. True story.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice if i could afford it and be worth my while then id get AC in ...btw did u guys ever find out who killed JR?


Bahahahahah!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I've decided to enable all the power saving features in the BIOS for a while to see just how much of a difference it makes to the electric bill
> 
> Problem is, my CPU vcore is manual @ 1.45v
> 
> Am I doing any damage to the chip having it clock right down to around 1.7GHz but still have 1.45v ?
> 
> I don't seem to have any other vcore options other than Auto, which won't work for 4.7GHz when it ramps up


Wont change much. I have both C&Q and Turbo enabled. I get 1.659ghz reduced clock at little to no load. And get 4.636ghz under load on whatever cores it deems neccessary. Does help keep it cooler though. Also undervolts with the reduced clock. Remember I dont have LLC so 4.636ghz at 1.4870v 1.659ghz at 1.128v.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I do not mind this at all. But its annoying when it starts huge fights because Hurricane wont sit down and listen. Page after page of the same crap.


there is a rather valid point here.

with all the bickering (not pointing fingers in anyway) newer members's questions are getting lost in the chaos.

isn't the idea of this thread to help the community?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> can someone help make sense of this formula?
> 
> Write to precharge formula is tCL -1 +(Burst Legnth / 2)+tWTR
> 
> source http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained


old members questions are getting lost in the chaos!

this is some advanced stuff being wasted c,mon!!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> can someone help make sense of this formula?
> 
> Write to precharge formula is tCL -1 +(Burst Legnth / 2)+tWTR
> 
> source http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained


http://www.edaboard.com/thread84436.html

your in your case burst length is 8 for DDR3

so tCL-1 + ( 8/2) +tWTR


----------



## d1nky

tcl minus 1 plus (8 divided by 2) plus twtr

10 + 4 + 9 = 23

my max twr (write to precharge) value can be 16?

and can i drop my twtr?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tcl minus 1 plus (8 divided by 2) plus twtr
> 
> 10 + 4 + 9 = 23
> 
> my max twr (write to precharge) value can be 16?
> 
> and can i drop my twtr?


i would assume that you could if you sticks can handle it, i'm almost a day behind in reading.

i've not messed with the tWTR yes so i'm no sure how much it can be changed without sticks freaking out.


----------



## d1nky

im new to timings and well done several hours of reading, even got a headache.

theres like a dozen formulas, i had 2500mhz ram stable (screenie shown) but tried 2600mhz and gettin stuck on calculations for it.

now im back to 2500mhz trying tighter formulas.

the maxmem and wprime was pretty good tho









ill keep as many close to stock as possible and use the important formulas for the major ones!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> old members questions are getting lost in the chaos!
> 
> this is some advanced stuff being wasted c,mon!!


You are right. Out of the 105 comments since I was at my office today, maybe like 60% were some form of bickering. However, in all fairness that was probably caused by at least one person who is clueless and giving bad information. There are intelligent people who frequent this thread, who obviously can't put up with such nonsense. For the sake of people that are seeking knowledge, lets hope that the good far outweighs the bad.

Edit: Never mind. What's the point? Honestly, I am much more selfishly concerned with the fact that I had to RMA my 670 to EVGA today. I sent it from Ohio to California this morning with a guarantee of delivery of 3::00 PM tomorrow. If they really can pull that off I'll consider it all a success. lol


----------



## Mccaula718

8350vs3770k



I found this video interesting. I knew they were close but not this close.


----------



## M3TAl

Depends on the game. Also I just got back home....


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Wont change much. I have both C&Q and Turbo enabled. I get 1.659ghz reduced clock at little to no load. And get 4.636ghz under load on whatever cores it deems neccessary. Does help keep it cooler though. Also undervolts with the reduced clock. Remember I dont have LLC so 4.636ghz at 1.4870v 1.659ghz at 1.128v.


That's what I'm saying though, my vcore doesn't drop when it clocks down, so its running at 1.4GHz with 1.45v

Im just wondering if that will damage the chip having the vcore so high with the clock so low

I doubt it will, if the chip can handle 1.45v at 4.7GHz then it shouldn't do it any more harm at 1.4GHz, but just double checking

EDIT - Just checked, it clocks down to 1.4GHz not 1.7 (Edited post)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> That's what I'm saying though, my vcore doesn't drop when it clocks down, so its running at 1.4GHz with 1.45v
> 
> Im just wondering if that will damage the chip having the vcore so high with the clock so low
> 
> I doubt it will, if the chip can handle 1.45v at 4.7GHz then it shouldn't do it any more harm at 1.4GHz, but just double checking
> 
> EDIT - Just checked, it clocks down to 1.4GHz not 1.7 (Edited post)


Not likely to damage at all, ever. It may degrade a chip but the amount would be miniscule. The only time voltage would damage a chip is at load, otherwise us MSI 990s would be blowin up FXs.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> 8350vs3770k
> 
> 
> 
> I found this video interesting. I knew they were close but not this close.


Honestly on any given day you could prob find one is better than another. I have been debating in many a thread the validity of which is actually better. Problem is that the only way to tell is with benches, games or any software. That only gives us skewed results depending on which platform it was designed and programmed for. But it is just as equally hard to debate that fact as to know which is actually better. I feel AMD has more room to grow than does Intel from this given point in time. Intel has hit the wall in a manner of speaking. AMD has quite a bit more space before doing the same. If you look at performance and see even with code that is written with Intel hardware that AMD is not far behind their best, I mean not sitting at 50%, then you realize any change to the environment that might enter AMD coded software into the fray, then by God we have a battle.

I feel that the current means to judge performance does not accurately show AMDs true standing or capability, but soon I think it will.


----------



## Devildog83

It's really funny to me that in the bench's the 3770k always seems superior but in head to head gaming they are very close. Is that because the bench's are geared better for the Intel chips? I will leave that to others as I am a comparative rookie at this. For my money $180 sale price for the 8350, $230 for the CHVFZ compared to $300 sale price and the ungodly price of an equal Intel board at well over $300 I will take AMD any day and I have. I could care less about power consumption but heat is an issue. I don't hate Intel I just choose AMD. Maybe I like an underdog.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's really funny to me that in the bench's the 3770k always seems superior but in head to head gaming they are very close. Is that because the bench's are geared better for the Intel chips? I will leave that to others as I am a comparative rookie at this. For my money $180 sale price for the 8350, $230 for the CHVFZ compared to $300 sale price and the ungodly price of an equal Intel board at well over $300 I will take AMD any day and I have. I could care less about power consumption but heat is an issue. I don't hate Intel I just choose AMD. Maybe I like an underdog.


Most benches are based on actual software and yes they heavily favor Intel. Gaming however is more toward GPU and no Intel involved there to the same degree as software, it is more to GPU structure and setup. A good example is CINEBENCH. That is a very heavy Intel favored bench. A few years ago caught cheating their code to make Intel look way stronger than AMD. Huge stigma over that still exists. For the most part the best test is you and how it performs for you. I love mine and have yet to see it faulter.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> That's a high vcore for 4.7, you sure you can't stabilize it lower than 1.488v ?
> 
> I have 4715MHz with 1.45v stable


I tried, won't let me. I need my CPU to be AVX-stable, since I use these instructions on a daily basis.


Spoiler: rant



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> old members questions are getting lost in the chaos!
> 
> this is some advanced stuff being wasted c,mon!!


yeah. was about to give up on asking help here since people prefer fighting over helping.








Already at my 5th overlooked question since I got back to this thread.[/rant]


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I tried, won't let me. I need my CPU to be AVX-stable, since I use these instructions on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rant
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. was about to give up on asking help here since people prefer fighting over helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already at my 5th overlooked question since I got back to this thread.[/rant]


For some reason AVX gives me trouble too. 4.4ghz no prob but 4.6 and up not so easy.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> For some reason AVX gives me trouble too. 4.4ghz no prob but 4.6 and up not so easy.


yeah, on my batch (verified with other owner of the same batch), we need about 1.475v to get AVX-stable 4.6Ghz. That's annoying. I need better fan and to start using push/pull for this rad, not only pull.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> For some reason AVX gives me trouble too. 4.4ghz no prob but 4.6 and up not so easy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yeah, on my batch (verified with other owner of the same batch), we need about 1.475v to get AVX-stable 4.6Ghz. That's annoying. I need better fan and to start using push/pull for this rad, not only pull.


yeah AVX takes a whole bunch more volts to be stable.. on the bright side of things is that if you are AVX stable then you won't have any issues with anything else haha maybe the exception of prime


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah AVX takes a whole bunch more volts to be stable.. on the bright side of things is that if you are AVX stable then you won't have any issues with anything else haha maybe the exception of prime


Still funny to see what can crap out even then. But yes, it's a lot more stable. I also compile binaries, I don't want to use/give out funked up exes, you know








using that FX like a boss!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Still funny to see what can crap out even then. But yes, it's a lot more stable. I also compile binaries, I don't want to use/give out funked up exes, you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using that FX like a boss!


what by creating an accidental virus with an infinite loop that somehow embedded itself in the OS reg key?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i've got breathing room now.. think i'm gunna go for 4.7-4.8 tonight


----------



## M3TAl

Just installed this 8320 and went straight to 20x multi, left everything else default. Isn't there an AVX IBT? How do I know if its doing SSE or AVX? I've got v2.54.

Edit: also total noob question but is task manager supposed to show 4 or 8 logical CPU's? On W8.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just installed this 8320 and went straight to 20x multi, left everything else default. Isn't there an AVX IBT? How do I know if its doing SSE or AVX? I've got v2.54.
> 
> *Edit: also total noob question but is task manager supposed to show 4 or 8 logical CPU's? On W8*.


You'll see that different programs will give different values. All you need to know is that every FX module contains 2 cores.
edit2: To answer more in detail; I've seen programs showing as "8 cores", others as "4 cores, 8 threads" (getting more accurate there, lol), some at "one core, 8 threads", etc.

Totally misread your question. Sorry, getting a bit tired, lol. yeah, that's supposed to show as 8 logical graphs. See post below.
EDIT:

IBT AVX.zip 4602k .zip file









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what by creating an accidental virus with an infinite loop that somehow embedded itself in the OS reg key?


I'm a compiler, not a virus maker


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just installed this 8320 and went straight to 20x multi, left everything else default. Isn't there an AVX IBT? How do I know if its doing SSE or AVX? I've got v2.54.
> 
> Edit: also total noob question but is task manager supposed to show 4 or 8 logical CPU's? On W8.


Try going to device manager and click 'scan for hardware changes' and see if it does not break them up into 8 separate threads display.


----------



## M3TAl

I think I figured it out... total DERP moment lol. Apparently in msconfig I have 4 CPU's hard set.

Also what's the proper way to check default VID? In bios or cpu-z? In bios it said something like 1.424V or something. Cpu-z switches between 1.392-1.408v


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I think I figured it out... total DERP moment lol. Apparently in *msconfig* I have 4 CPU's hard set.


msconfig; LEAVE IT ALONE D: More seriously, yeah. leave that stuff at auto.







Quote:


> Also what's the proper way to check default VID? In bios or cpu-z? In bios it said something like 1.424V or something. Cpu-z switches between 1.392-1.408v


I personally use Aida64, but that's a personal preference. VID should not change... If you meant default vcore, it really depends of your Motherboard. On the Crosshair, none of the BIOS sensor nor any of the other ones reports the exact voltage, so...
Need. To. Stop. Editing. this. stuff...


----------



## Red1776

Hi Guys,
I just hit the go button on a bunch odf stuff for a major rework of the Holodeck.
This will mostly be custom-painting, modding a side window in the Cosmos 2, water cooling routing w/ multiple pumps, blocks and res, and lighting effects, and a massive amount of sleeving using a product called para-cord I have taken a real liking too etc.
Is anyone interested in a mini build log for tis stuff ?

If ther is enough interest...I will, if not, I ...uh....won't


----------



## M3TAl

Ya, I'm really tired totally mixing up vcore and vid now







. Got all 8 cores in task manager now.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just hit the go button on a bunch odf stuff for a major rework of the Holodeck.
> This will mostly be custom-painting, modding a side window in the Cosmos 2, water cooling routing w/ multiple pumps, blocks and res, and lighting effects, and a massive amount of sleeving using a product called para-cord I have taken a real liking too etc.
> Is anyone interested in a mini build log for tis stuff ?
> 
> If ther is enough interest...I will, if not, I ...uh....won't


qwaoafobawofawf [more nerdgasming] Do eet.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I think I figured it out... total DERP moment lol. Apparently in *msconfig* I have 4 CPU's hard set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msconfig; LEAVE IT ALONE D: More seriously, yeah. leave that stuff at auto.
Click to expand...

_*Goes to create a new MBR on the freshly installed SSD that had the old OS Ghosted over to it with multiple boot targets for the 3 OSs on 2 hard drives because the copied partition was not the primary and thus did not have an MBR to copy, then fix drive letter association in registry so the primary drive has a drive C to load Windows from at all*_ (True story, it was a pain, and I actually have a guide for the MBR part)

Eh, MSConfig is a kiddie toy.

It also handled startup programs until Win8, so it's a somewhat useful kiddie toy too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just installed this 8320 and went straight to 20x multi, left everything else default. Isn't there an AVX IBT? How do I know if its doing SSE or AVX? I've got v2.54.
> 
> Edit: also total noob question but is task manager supposed to show 4 or 8 logical CPU's? On W8.


"No."

Also, got my new Corsairs in to round off my RX360 with 6 of the Corsair H100 fans.


Nothing like a good 5-hour video convert session to give the CPU a work out. That's the last video of the day.









There comes a point when you only open temp sensors to see where it is or to show off, not because you're actually concerned about temps. That point is fun. Thankfully since the CPU only goes to 54C, the office doesn't burn up. I really need to look into lowering my ambients away from 85F.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I think I figured it out... total DERP moment lol. Apparently in msconfig I have 4 CPU's hard set.
> 
> Also what's the proper way to check default VID? In bios or cpu-z? In bios it said something like 1.424V or something. Cpu-z switches between 1.392-1.408v


HWiNFO has a CPU VID section.


----------



## M3TAl

Odd this has never happened before, ran IBT for 5 min and was opening paint then bam lost video or something, no bsod or error code. Lost video for around 5-10 seconds then it booted itself back up.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Odd this has never happened before, ran IBT for 5 min and was opening paint then bam lost video or something, no bsod or error code. Lost video for around 5-10 seconds then it booted itself back up.


my DWM crashes sometimes while IBT.


----------



## M3TAl

Is this a BD/PD specific occurrence? Because I've ran IBT many times on my 955 @4ghz and this was a first for me. Also does DWM crashing mean instability/raise vcore or is this some kind of bug?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is this a BD/PD specific occurrence? Because I've ran IBT many times on my 955 @4ghz and this was a first for me.


I forgot, honestly. I'm rocking the FX-8350 since November 2012 I don't _remember_ my 1050T doing that at 4.1Ghz.
Quote:


> Also does DWM crashing mean instability/raise vcore or is this some kind of bug?


Not sure. it passes fine for me.


----------



## M3TAl

Well going to sleep real soon haven't had time to compare benches and games to the old 955 but one thing is for damn sure. Alt-tabbing out of Borderlands 2 is WAY smoother, quicker, and responsive if that's worth anything


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not likely to damage at all, ever. It may degrade a chip but the amount would be miniscule. The only time voltage would damage a chip is at load, otherwise us MSI 990s would be blowin up FXs.


Thanks for that, we have one of those pre-pay electric meters and since enabling all power saving features, it seems to be using the exact same amount of electric as it was with them all disabled lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I tried, won't let me. I need my CPU to be AVX-stable, since I use these instructions on a daily basis.


I guess you will have already set LLC etc ?


----------



## d1nky

any good on 2500mhz ram?

btw timings are still loose


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Im almost to 2400 on ram myself... By the way this is on stock timings


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im almost to 2400 on ram myself... By the way this is on stock timings


That can't be right surely?

Im only @ 2133 but apparently have faster read, write and copy speeds than you


----------



## d1nky

it heavily depends on cpunb and cpu speeds as well.

ive noticed i can oc my cpu and not touch my ram and yet get great scores.

and different programs probably measure/test differently

- my guess


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> it heavily depends on cpunb and cpu speeds as well.
> 
> ive noticed i can oc my cpu and not touch my ram and yet get great scores.
> 
> and different programs probably measure/test differently
> 
> - my guess


If his sig is correct, Im running 300MHz slower on my CPU too

I'd say you're right about different programs though, although they should really measure the same speeds or which one is correct ? lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> That can't be right surely?
> 
> Im only @ 2133 but apparently have faster read, write and copy speeds than you


I am running memtest right now and finding errors so its not stable yet my sig is outdated im working on a full 100% stability before I update it

Also AIDA64 does reads better


----------



## d1nky

my cpu wasnt stable when i got that score.

ive got to tighten my timings and get some stability for benches.

oh i tried cinebench at 5ghz and hit the thermal cut off lol, wouldnt boot for a while. package hit 65*c

need MOAR better cooling to play with the big boys.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am running memtest right now and finding errors so its not stable yet my sig is outdated im working on a full 100% stability before I update it


Ah ok, I had enough of tweaking RAM for a while, 2133 @ 11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.6v seems to be its best

I've not tried upping the clocks yet, but tightening any one of the timings results in bluescreens, including command rate

I think mainly because I'm mixing different spec RAM, albeit the same speed, make and model, just different timings and sizes


----------



## d1nky

i found this helpful

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained

i was able to get a pass of memtest @ 2600mhz

im using the formula to tighten up 2500mhz with 1T 1.65v


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

You know, this thread is really starting to grind my gears. Why is it that our instructions are falling on deaf ears? Do people enjoy calling each other names, being rude or trolling each other?

If people continue to disregard our instructions, infractions will be handed out and each time the penalty will get worse and worse. Oh and If things do get out of hand, I can even lock down this thread permanently. Your call really.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i found this helpful
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained
> 
> i was able to get a pass of memtest @ 2600mhz
> 
> im using the formula to tighten up 2500mhz with 1T 1.65v


So with the formula on that page, tRAS = CL + tRCD+tRP (+/-1)

I should really have 11-11-11-33 or (32/34 +/-1) ?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> So with the formula on that page, tRAS = CL + tRCD+tRP (+/-1)
> 
> I should really have 11-11-11-33 or (32/34 +/-1) ?


Well that is the formula but let me put it this way. 8-9-8-21-27 1T 1580mhz= 8+9+8=25 I have at 21 and the other says 21+8 =29 I have at 27. Depends on your Ram. Thinkin of trying 7 cas today and rework the timings to that. Oh and it is stable with those timings OCCT linpack 90% memory.


----------



## d1nky

that link is for stability. it says something about overclocking, stability and that!

heres a formula for better timings dependent on ram quality. (from my notes







)

TCL + TRCD + 1/2 (HALF) TRP + 2 = TRAS

theres a difference between upmost stability and performance


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well that is the formula but let me put it this way. 8-9-8-21-27 1T 1580mhz= 8+9+8=25 I have at 21 and the other says 21+8 =29 I have at 27. Depends on your Ram. Thinkin of trying 7 cas today and rework the timings to that. Oh and it is stable with those timings OCCT linpack 90% memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> that link is for stability. it says something about overclocking, stability and that!
> 
> heres a formula for better timings dependent on ram quality. (from my notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> TCL + TRCD + 1/2 (HALF) TRP + 2 = TRAS
> 
> theres a difference between upmost stability and performance


11-11-11-31 2T sounds good to me







lol

I tried dropping tRAS down to 30 on its own and leaving everything else as it was and it still bluescreened, at some point I`ll grab another 8GB of the 4GB DIMMs and try again when all the RAM is the same spec


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> 11-11-11-31 2T sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I tried dropping tRAS down to 30 on its own and leaving everything else as it was and it still bluescreened, at some point I`ll grab another 8GB of the 4GB DIMMs and try again when all the RAM is the same spec


Hows this for 2400?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hows this for 2400?


You've got me beat for Copy and Latency, but weirdly I still win on read/write speeds


----------



## lastguytom

I choose amd a well, not that I hate intel. I always go for the underpup!!







What my issue has been in graphics card, have use ati/amd as well as nvidia , have all amd build currently (except for memory). But that titan from nvidia is a beast


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> You've got me beat for Copy and Latency, but weirdly I still win on read/write speeds


I have a different version of AIDA than you.. try getting the same to compare and then I think there will be a difference If I'm not mistaken the version you have produces higher readings


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have a different version of AIDA than you.. try getting the same to compare and then I think there will be a difference If I'm not mistaken the version you have produces higher readings


I'm running the latest Beta version

It seems your Lx CPU Caches are way below what they should be



EDIT - Here's a link to it
http://hostr.co/txtY2SEgvsTM


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I'm running the latest Beta version
> 
> It seems your Lx CPU Caches are way below what they should be
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Here's a link to it
> http://hostr.co/txtY2SEgvsTM


Ill check that one BUUUTTTTT

I just hit over 10k in physics!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/783246


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill check that one BUUUTTTTT
> 
> I just hit over 10k in physics!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/783246


lol that sounds about right, I get just over 8k with my last run @ 4.6GHz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> lol that sounds about right, I get just over 8k with my last run @ 4.6GHz


here is a quick run that proves my point


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> here is a quick run that proves my point


Yep thats more like it lol

Makes no sense to have different results between programs, and more to the point, between different versions of the same program

RAM read/write/copy speeds, should be the same across the board, its backward to say it can only perform at XXX speed in this progam but 10x faster in this one

What is the real R/W/C speeds?

That's like saying my car can do 100MPH on the motorway, but only 60MPH along a racetrack

No, your car can do the same speed on either road


----------



## d1nky

ill post some formulas ive learnt from researching ram.

stability - higher oc

TRAS = CL + TRCD + TRP (+/- 1)

TRC = TRAS +TRP

TWR = TCL -1 + (BURST LENGTH /2) + TWTR (im unable to get this one close)

better timings formulas

TRC = CL + TRAS

TRAS = TCL + TRCD + 1/2 TRP + 2

from what ive read these can be plus or minus 1

better quality ram and tiny voltage increases can help

and TRAS can only happen when CL/TRCD/TRP have completed.

so far using this im at 2500mhz 1.7v 11-12-12 and working on others and to bring down volts

and whats up with R/W/C thing? ive noticed latency is different in maxmemm and aida...... what gives?


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> and whats up with R/W/C thing? ive noticed latency is different in maxmemm and aida...... what gives?


Yea that's my point, these programs are designed to show the max performance of your hardware, they should all show pretty close to the same results providing the hardware is supported by the programs

That's why I always stick to the latest Beta of AIDA64 as they add new hardware support to it fairly regularly


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Yep thats more like it lol
> 
> Makes no sense to have different results between programs, and more to the point, between different versions of the same program
> 
> RAM read/write/copy speeds, should be the same across the board, its backward to say it can only perform at XXX speed in this progam but 10x faster in this one
> 
> What is the real R/W/C speeds?
> 
> That's like saying my car can do 100MPH on the motorway, but only 60MPH along a racetrack
> 
> No, your car can do the same speed on either road


Its the same with Temp hardware why one program doesn't read correctly but others do or latency With this beta AIDA64 they modified how it reads really it doesn't matter what it says as long as the scores come to be the same result each time. For instance I can run the non beta version and come up with the same score each time and the same for the beta Its just a modification in the programming that allows it to read more.. In addition it is a beta there may be something that is inflaming the total scores or....

The difference between programming aka standard IBT gets 40gflop results but AVX gets 90 on these chips


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Its the same with Temp hardware why one program doesn't read correctly but others do or latency With this beta AIDA64 they modified how it reads really it doesn't matter what it says as long as the scores come to be the same result each time. For instance I can run the non beta version and come up with the same score each time and the same for the beta Its just a modification in the programming that allows it to read more.. In addition it is a beta there may be something that is inflaming the total scores or....
> 
> The difference between programming aka standard IBT gets 40gflop results but AVX gets 90 on these chips


Yea, I guess while we are comparing scores, we all need to be using the same version of the same program

I get pretty much the same temps across the board using different programs, Coretemp, HWMonitor, HWiNFO64, and AIDA64 all show me the same coretemps and package temps to within a degree or two


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Yea, I guess while we are comparing scores, we all need to be using the same version of the same program
> 
> I get pretty much the same temps across the board using different programs, Coretemp, HWMonitor, HWiNFO64, and AIDA64 all show me the same coretemps and package temps to within a degree or two


I should have said voltages to be more correct .. HWiNFO64 reads better than HWMonitor


----------



## d1nky

i agree, i have the same temps on different bits of software but on voltage its different on some.

shall we all vote on a single test (and version) to use so that we can compare and help each other.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I should have said voltages to be more correct .. HWiNFO64 reads better than HWMonitor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i agree, i have the same temps on different bits of software but on voltage its different on some.
> 
> shall we all vote on a single test (and version) to use so that we can compare and help each other.


Ah yea, agreed on that one

Well I would vote on the latest Beta of AIDA64 due to its support for the latest hardware


----------



## madorax

i'm really in despair right now... this morning my Super Flower Golden Green 550w PSU come, I replace my old PSU to this with happy mind... think that i can get more clock after this. but my 8320 still can't get past 4.2Ghz without freeze... oh dear TT__TT

I even use the default setting (f5) and only add cpu multi to reach 4500, set turbo, etc off. and LLC to enabled (my M5A97 R2.0 only had enabled, disabled, and auto). volt i'm using manual start from 1.35 & cpu-nb 1.25, no luck still freeze... raise it again to 1.37 & 1.275 still the same... on and on i adding more volt to the last is 1.475 & 1.35 and still freeze not long after boot..... (i'm using windows 8 pro x64).

is this maybe because of the power cord? in here volt is 230v, but in my stavolt is only read @ 215v... is this maybe the culprit? or... @[email protected]


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> i'm really in despair right now... this morning my Super Flower Golden Green 550w PSU come, I replace my old PSU to this with happy mind... think that i can get more clock after this. but my 8320 still can't get past 4.2Ghz without freeze... oh dear TT__TT
> 
> I even use the default setting (f5) and only add cpu multi to reach 4500, set turbo, etc off. and LLC to enabled (my M5A97 R2.0 only had enabled, disabled, and auto). volt i'm using manual start from 1.35 & cpu-nb 1.25, no luck still freeze... raise it again to 1.37 & 1.275 still the same... on and on i adding more volt to the last is 1.475 & 1.35 and still freeze not long after boot..... (i'm using windows 8 pro x64).
> 
> is this maybe because of the power cord? in here volt is 230v, but in my stavolt is only read @ 215v... is this maybe the culprit? or... @[email protected]


What BIOS are you on?
Voltages?
DIGI options?
What are you using to read voltages?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastguytom*
> 
> I choose amd a well, not that I hate intel. I always go for the underpup!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What my issue has been in graphics card, have use ati/amd as well as nvidia , have all amd build currently (except for memory). But that titan from nvidia is a beast


Not so much when you put price/performance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i agree, i have the same temps on different bits of software but on voltage its different on some.
> 
> shall we all vote on a single test (and version) to use so that we can compare and help each other.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Ah yea, agreed on that one
> 
> Well I would vote on the latest Beta of AIDA64 due to its support for the latest hardware
Click to expand...

Again it really doesn't matter as long as we match each one with each other


----------



## d1nky

'' latest Beta of AIDA64''

i second that!

you know whats going to happen next, our windows versions etc will be influencing the results


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What BIOS are you on?
> Voltages?
> DIGI options?
> What are you using to read voltages?


I'm using latest BIOS from ASUS page which is ver. 1708. volt as i mention above, i've triying start from 1.35 all the way to 1.475 with no luck. CPU-NB start from 1.25 to 1.35.
what DIGI option that you mean? no DIGI in my BIOS i think... only CPU LLC i set to enabled and all turbo & cnq, etc to off / disabled.
i'm using cpu-z, or aida64, or hwinfo...









i think it's a waste of money replacing the old psu to SF for $110 with no additional oc at all... ~_~


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> I'm using latest BIOS from ASUS page which is ver. 1708. volt as i mention above, i've triying start from 1.35 all the way to 1.475 with no luck. CPU-NB start from 1.25 to 1.35.
> what DIGI option that you mean? no DIGI in my BIOS i think... only CPU LLC i set to enabled and all turbo & cnq, etc to off / disabled.
> i'm using cpu-z, or aida64, or hwinfo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's a waste of money replacing the old psu to SF for $110 with no additional oc at all... ~_~


What are your temps under load and what is the voltage under load is it dropping?


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What are your temps under load and what is the voltage under load is it dropping?


I'm using Seidon 120XL. in Prime i get 61~63 celcius for around 30 minutes with fan profile set to turbo (if i'm oc @ 4.2, w/ vcore 1.3875, cpu-nb 1.2875, the LLC will up the voltage to 1.4 i think when i checked with cpu-z)

i'm completely aware that my board is not that good for high oc, but lot of people using this board can manage to at least 4.4Ghz stable... so i think this board can also go with that...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> I'm using Seidon 120XL. in Prime i get 61~63 celcius for around 30 minutes with fan profile set to turbo (if i'm oc @ 4.2, w/ vcore 1.3875, cpu-nb 1.2875, the LLC will up the voltage to 1.4 i think when i checked with cpu-z)
> 
> i'm completely aware that my board is not that good for high oc, but lot of people using this board can manage to at least 4.4Ghz stable... so i think this board can also go with that...


Is that core temp or socket temp?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ill post some formulas ive learnt from researching ram.
> 
> stability - higher oc
> 
> TRAS = CL + TRCD + TRP (+/- 1)
> 
> TRC = TRAS +TRP
> 
> TWR = TCL -1 + (BURST LENGTH /2) + TWTR (im unable to get this one close)
> 
> better timings formulas
> 
> TRC = CL + TRAS
> 
> TRAS = TCL + TRCD + 1/2 TRP + 2
> 
> from what ive read these can be plus or minus 1
> 
> better quality ram and tiny voltage increases can help
> 
> and TRAS can only happen when CL/TRCD/TRP have completed.
> 
> so far using this im at 2500mhz 1.7v 11-12-12 and working on others and to bring down volts
> 
> and whats up with R/W/C thing? ive noticed latency is different in maxmemm and aida...... what gives?


Great stuff man, ill try this out. Ill even screenshot it and try it out


----------



## Vencenzo

GfG on 10k fears, very impressive.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is that core temp or socket temp?


core temp. my socket temp is around 40. i put small 7 cm fan with 3000 rpm tp the chipset in the middle of the board next to the proc.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> core temp. my socket temp is around 40. i put small 7 cm fan with 3000 rpm tp the chipset in the middle of the board next to the proc.


You should not go any higher than that then. Max safe is 62c core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> GfG on 10k fears, very impressive.


Haha thanks


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> core temp. my socket temp is around 40. i put small 7 cm fan with 3000 rpm tp the chipset in the middle of the board next to the proc.


62 core temp and 40 socket temp? That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> 62 core temp and 40 socket temp? That doesn't make any sense at all.


It is possible if the cooling solution isn't drawing heat out quick enough from the cores but Has ample airflow around the socket


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It is possible if the cooling solution isn't drawing heat out quick enough from the cores but Has ample airflow around the socket


ive had this when i have put too much thermal paste on


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive had this when i have put too much thermal paste on


HEY GUY! that is also possible

HEY GUY! did you see my 10.1k 3dmark physics haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HEY GUY! that is also possible
> 
> HEY GUY! did you see my 10.1k 3dmark physics haha


This guy did









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/517005


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This guy did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/517005


you need some MOAR clocks through that card!

kind of makes my lower scores look better....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/541628

i need 10k in my life lol

2550mhz 11-13-13-31 42 1T 1.7v stable so far!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HEY GUY! that is also possible
> 
> HEY GUY! did you see my 10.1k 3dmark physics haha


See? im sorry but i cant see my Yankee doodle friend

Im using braille
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This guy did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/517005


Dont feed the animals please, didnt u see the sign?


Spoiler: The Sign!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> you need some MOAR clocks through that card!
> 
> kind of makes my lower scores look better....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/541628
> 
> i need 10k in my life lol
> 
> 2550mhz 11-13-13-31 42 1T 1.7v stable so far!


I'm pretty conservative when it comes to overclocking graphics cards, they are just too darn expensive!


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm pretty conservative when it comes to overclocking graphics cards, they are just too darn expensive!


Most of my GPUs could OC a fair amount with no extra vcore, my 7870 is GHz OC Edition which came at 1050MHz core, it runs happily at 1200MHz core just using CCC and no voltage bump and will happily run at 1.3GHz with a small voltage bump

My old 5770 was 840MHz core and I had it OCd to 980MHz for about 2 years with a tiny bump to the vcore, sold it to my friend who has had it for well over a year or more and its still going strong

From experience, the best way to kill a GPU is to flash the wrong BIOS to it, or short out pins on a VGA lead, both are equally effective in instantly bricking your card


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> '' latest Beta of AIDA64''
> 
> i second that!
> 
> you know whats going to happen next, our windows versions etc will be influencing the results


Uhhh, ya? Using Win8 you already sacrifice several hundred physics points in 3DMark.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This guy did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/517005













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/784361












I noticed that this new 320 driver sucks for overclocking my cards I get a wopping 3FPS more.... nVidia broked my overclocks


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uhhh, ya? Using Win8 you already sacrifice several hundred physics points in 3DMark.


lucky, i got a win7 bench partition then lol

all drivers suck, my points have been going down since day1.... live fast die young









today i get 10k........ no matter what!

means altering my set up for better cooling and testing out a lot of shizz!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/784361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that this new 320 driver sucks for overclocking my cards I get a wopping 3FPS more.... nVidia broked my overclocks


Very nice fears







.
Yes, the new nvidia drivers have a lot of people upset ,some even claim they fried their cards :O


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Ah yea, agreed on that one
> 
> Well I would vote on the latest Beta of AIDA64 due to its support for the latest hardware


standardizing a test on a beta is a bad idea

we should have a solid version to work with that isn't liable to change.

but having a collective of links that those in the club test with would defiantly help with comparisons.

maxxmem2 seems to be popular, as is HWinfo64.

stress testing is really where everyone differs the most,

I personally run prime95 (v27.9), and occt once i'm done with prime to monitor the psu.

I avoid IBT like the plauge because i feel its heavily geared for intel. runs way better on my old mans i5, runs like chacha one this computer.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/784361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that this new 320 driver sucks for overclocking my cards I get a wopping 3FPS more.... nVidia broked my overclocks


really hating these drivers also... are you having issues with voltage adjustments? mine seems not to want to remember them after a reboot.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice fears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yes, the new nvidia drivers have a lot of people upset ,some even claim they fried their cards :O


so Ive heard.. Im just happy I got my ram OC'd to 2400MHz not too shabby for a $56 pair of ram haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> really hating these drivers also... are you having issues with voltage adjustments? mine seems not to want to remember them after a reboot.


No but it seems that it doesn't want to utilize my Overclock I don't understand why as my temps went up on my cards too


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so Ive heard.. Im just happy I got my ram OC'd to 2400MHz not too shabby for a $56 pair of ram haha
> No but it seems that it doesn't want to utilize my Overclock I don't understand why as my temps went up on my cards too


The latest nvidia drivers do idd suck eggs.

I had to reinstall the 314's


----------



## gertruude

this is just a wild question:

Would having windows basic be better for doing a benchmark than say win7 ultimate?

or does it not affect it?

I truly dont know









just call me a naab i dont mind


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is just a wild question:
> 
> Would having windows basic be better for doing a benchmark than say win7 ultimate?
> 
> or does it not affect it?
> 
> I truly dont know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just call me a naab i dont mind


Changing the theme to windows basic will increase scores yes.


----------



## Red1776

For the love of god don't ever let you chip go over 62.7c for even a minute.
Sadly a man in Minneapolis ran his FX-8350 at 70c for three minutes and it ended tragically......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The only sparing news to the story was that only 4 of the cores detonated. Officials say that the explosion would have been 85% smaller had it merely been hyper-threaded cores.

more on this at 11......


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is just a wild question:
> 
> Would having windows basic be better for doing a benchmark than say win7 ultimate?
> 
> or does it not affect it?
> 
> I truly dont know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just call me a naab i dont mind


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Changing the theme to windows basic will increase scores yes.


Well I think he is talking about the overall actual install of windows

I would think home would be the best as it has the multimedia features I do believe that to a degree yes however you can turn off the added features in Services to match the same from ultimate..

This is basically what people did with XP to strip it down to 14 processes to get the best results
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> For the love of god don't ever let you chip go over 62.7c for even a minute.
> Sadly a man in Minneapolis ran his FX-8350 at 70c for three minutes and it ended tragically......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only sparing news to the story was that only 4 of the cores detonated. Officials say that the explosion would have been 85% smaller had it merely been hyper-threaded cores.
> 
> more on this at 11......


OH [email protected]!!!! WHY DID YOU DO THAT!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> OH [email protected]!!!! WHY DID YOU DO THAT!


hehe, I didn't...well I have run a bulldozer over 80c numerous times and nothing happened. Just a reference to a semi-inside joke from yesterday


----------



## cssorkinman

Be extra careful when disabling cores, the ones that are left enabled do more work=more heat


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

working on my timings now, i don't think its worth the struggle for me to break 2400+


----------



## cssorkinman

Maxxmem is wonky as can be


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxxmem is wonky as can be


hmm never seen something that odd looking.

i have noticed the odd run where my latency is triple what it should be.

just nabbed a trial version of aida and its kinda annoying


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, I didn't...well I have run a bulldozer over 80c numerous times and nothing happened. Just a reference to a semi-inside joke from yesterday


Oh good. That was a close one. *Climbs out of bomb shelter*


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm never seen something that odd looking.
> 
> i have noticed the odd run where my latency is triple what it should be.


World record


----------



## ihatelolcats

what temp should i expect with an h100 and 8350 at 1.45v and 4.8ghz?


----------



## M3TAl

Anyone with a UD3 board please help me! Losing my mind here. PC absolutely refuses to post at 1866 SPD timings.

Spent a good two hours struggling with this. Not only will it not post at 1866 but I even got a bsod running 1600 7-7-7-21 1T (my 24/7 timings/clocks with the 955). Don't think it was the cpu it was on balanced power plan running around 2ghz at the time. Cpu-z crashed then bsod. Also tried memory at 1.65 and cpu-nb +.2v. Still won't post.

I run 8gb (2x4gb) Mushkin and 8gb (2x4gb) Crucial. They're both rated 1866 9-9-9 @ 1.5v etc. Bios is latest non-beta for the 970A-UD3 F7. Board is Rev. 1.1.

Should I just reflash to F7? I havent tried running just 8gb Mushkin or 8gb Crucial but the 955 had zero problem with this. I thought BD/PD were better with memory?

What's going on!?!?









Edit: also half the time when attempting to post it throws out 2 lonnnng beep codes. Or at least they seem long to me. Beeeeeeeeeeeep, beeeeeeeeeeepp. LOL hope that helps.

Edit 2: tried um what's it called DRAM EOCP (easy oc profile?) 1866, didn't work. Tried 1866 with timings on Auto, no good. Haven't tried timings higher than SPD but I shouldn't have to.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxxmem is wonky as can be


thats due to the fallout lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what temp should i expect with an h100 and 8350 at 1.45v and 4.8ghz?


Not sure how to answer that for you. What will you be doing with it at that voltage and speed?

Edit: lol fears , if thats what it takes to get a world record, I guess im ok with it


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what temp should i expect with an h100 and 8350 at 1.45v and 4.8ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to answer that for you. What will you be doing with it at that voltage and speed?
> 
> Edit: lol fears , if thats what it takes to get a world record, I guess im ok with it
Click to expand...

say...prime95. or another benchmark. take your pick

im having trouble with my h100, the pump works but as soon as it goes under load the temp spikes over 62C within 2 seconds. dunno what the deal is


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> say...prime95. or another benchmark. take your pick


Neither of my 2 8350's will run prime95 at that loaded voltage/speed.
As a point of reference, my H-100 rig will prime at 4.6 at 1.48 loaded voltage and stay in the low 40's C.
As another example my CHV-Z rig has a thermaltake water extreme 2.0 cooler on it and it will run about 50 C at 1.52 volts 4.8 ghz prime 95 - both are at @ 70 F ambients.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> say...prime95. or another benchmark. take your pick


i reckon ud get 50C coretemp with a h100 at 4.8 maybe less with prime95

i could possibly go 45C


----------



## ihatelolcats

something is definitely wrong then. it must be the mounting. ive done it three times...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> something is definitely wrong then. it must be the mounting. ive done it three times...


It really depends on how much cooling ya got inside of your case too

its easy for me to say those temps without knowing all the facts.

Last december i was priming on my nh d14 and it went over 62 at 4.8 so ive just based my answer on that plus the rise in ambient temps


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> something is definitely wrong then. it must be the mounting. ive done it three times...


Check your voltage/LLC settings, the way you describe the temp spiking it sounds like something may be pushing a helluva lot of volts.

Maybe try OCCT so you can check the graphs as to what is going on with the LLC bizness.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> something is definitely wrong then. it must be the mounting. ive done it three times...
> 
> 
> 
> Check your voltage/LLC settings, the way you describe the temp spiking it sounds like something may be pushing a helluva lot of volts.
> 
> Maybe try OCCT so you can check the graphs as to what is going on with the LLC bizness.
Click to expand...

nah the voltage is no more than 1.452
this is with 4 yate loon medium speeds at max. pump is going over 2000rpm
where occt shows 47 degrees, i believe the actual temp was over 60 when i shut off the test based on hwinfo64


----------



## M3TAl

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Anyone with a UD3 board please help me! Losing my mind here. PC absolutely refuses to post at 1866 SPD timings.
> 
> Spent a good two hours struggling with this. Not only will it not post at 1866 but I even got a bsod running 1600 7-7-7-21 1T (my 24/7 timings/clocks with the 955). Don't think it was the cpu it was on balanced power plan running around 2ghz at the time. Cpu-z crashed then bsod. Also tried memory at 1.65 and cpu-nb +.2v. Still won't post.
> 
> I run 8gb (2x4gb) Mushkin and 8gb (2x4gb) Crucial. They're both rated 1866 9-9-9 @ 1.5v etc. Bios is latest non-beta for the 970A-UD3 F7. Board is Rev. 1.1.
> 
> Should I just reflash to F7? I havent tried running just 8gb Mushkin or 8gb Crucial but the 955 had zero problem with this. I thought BD/PD were better with memory?
> 
> What's going on!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: also half the time when attempting to post it throws out 2 lonnnng beep codes. Or at least they seem long to me. Beeeeeeeeeeeep, beeeeeeeeeeepp. LOL hope that helps.
> 
> Edit 2: tried um what's it called DRAM EOCP (easy oc profile?) 1866, didn't work. Tried 1866 with timings on Auto, no good. Haven't tried timings higher than SPD but I shouldn't have to.






Reflashed F7 bios still no post. Tried some super high timings and various voltage combos, no post. Getting really mad now.



Yes, even that did not post at 1866


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> Reflashed F7 bios still no post. Tried some super high timings and various voltage combos, no post. Getting really mad now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, even that did not post at 1866


try stablizing one set, then once thats stable add in the other.

also, i'm sorry i'm not familiar with that board. but can you change the next thing down below the cursor? the drive strengths seem to differ. have you messed with those settings?(again don't know if you can on that board)

also, what is the highed docp setting you can get them to run at?


----------



## M3TAl

All that DCT stuff is on Auto and has always been, don't know anything about them.

I removed the Mushkin and still couldn't post... untill I guess I hit a magic timings combination??? Apparently the bios reads SPD different from cpu-z. tRC was set like 33-36 but SPD for Crucial says 47 in cpu-z. Yet in bios its 33 I think.

Edit: but this still doesn't make sense. Considering the timings I used with 16gb 13-13-13 and it was 47 tRC, so how did that not post?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> nah the voltage is no more than 1.452
> this is with 4 yate loon medium speeds at max. pump is going over 2000rpm
> where occt shows 47 degrees, i believe the actual temp was over 60 when i shut off the test based on hwinfo64


It looks more like what happens with mine at 1.55+ volts than at 1.48. Shouldn't be running nearly that warm.
What did the core voltage do during that run? Also , what cpu - nb voltage are you running? It makes a difference on my chv-z , temp wise.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> say...prime95. or another benchmark. take your pick
> 
> im having trouble with my h100, the pump works but as soon as it goes under load the temp spikes over 62C within 2 seconds. dunno what the deal is


My brother had the same problem with the H100i, loads of reports saying to add washers to the back of the bracket which is loose, he just tightened the pump against the bracket extremely tightly and his temps dropped


----------



## Durquavian

Got memory to 7-8-7-20-26 1T 1590mhz but was acting funny. Did memtest, on test 5 hellofalotta errors. But could load into windows, was tickled pink with that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All that DCT stuff is on Auto and has always been, don't know anything about them.
> 
> I removed the Mushkin and still couldn't post... untill I guess I hit a magic timings combination??? Apparently the bios reads SPD different from cpu-z. tRC was set like 33-36 but SPD for Crucial says 47 in cpu-z. Yet in bios its 33 I think.
> 
> Edit: but this still doesn't make sense. Considering the timings I used with 16gb 13-13-13 and it was 47 tRC, so how did that not post?


little confused, you got the thing to post with one set or no?

personally i think jedecs are just specifications to start with if your going to be OCing your ram.

for example, my ram is 11-11-11-30 @2133mhz @ 1.6v. But i am running it at 11-12-11-33 @2400mhz @1.72V

while Dinky's ram is likely the bin up from mine (i've got ares low pro 2133, he has rip jaw x 2133)

is running 2550mhz 11-13-13-31 42 1T 1.7v

I think there is always going to be a variance in clocks based on factory binning of multiple components.

my meaning of this is, your former set up the 955, different boards? or same? and same ram? might have all been working in sync but add in the FX to the equation and you need to tweak things.

for example Again (sorry for the post wall) i went with kingston hyper x beast ram, @2400, didn't jive with my cpu and mobo, but there was a few on the board who said they are running a similar combo.

somethings just don't jive to a new tune if they like the old beats better.


----------



## M3TAl

It posted with just the Crucial, but only with those timings shown in cpu-z. I'm confused how it would not post with 16gb with timings shown in my picture 13-13-13, those are extremely loose timings yet it would not post. So confused


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It posted with just the Crucial, but only with those timings shown in cpu-z. I'm confused how it would not post with 16gb with timings shown in my picture 13-13-13, those are extremely loose timings yet it would not post. So confused


ok, will the munchkins boot up in the same slots at the same timings?

mis-matching memory modules is generally a gamble, and in my previous experience it leads to diminished performance over one of the two sets.

right now all we are doing is the first basic steps of ruling out a bad module/incompatible module, could be either or.

(the slightest static shock that might not even be visible to the eye can harm electronics, not saying your sticks are bad just ruling out possiblities)


----------



## M3TAl

When I first got the memory I tested both separately and together in maxxmem. This was using my old 955. Performance for both was exactly the same individually and running together. There's a good chance these both use the same IC (Micron D9PFJ) Mushkin doesn't reveal that info and I'm not voiding my warranty to remove the heatsink to find out.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i didn't think munchkin uses micron unless they are rebranded ic's, i could be wrong, but i thought they used infineon.

regardless, imo, switch in processors means a switch in IMC, so the next step would be if they munchkins didn't boot like the crucials did.

check them again in your old system.

or google the QVL (qualified Vendors list) for both the mobo and cpu, see if the munchkins match up, i'm almost willing to bet the crucials will be on both.


----------



## M3TAl

No love for Mushkin eh? My friend uses these same exact Mushkin sticks also in a 970A-UD3 with no problems. Guess I can memtest them again but as far as I'm concerned they're just as good as the Crucials if not better.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No love for Mushkin eh? My friend uses these same exact Mushkin sticks also in a 970A-UD3 with no problems. Guess I can memtest them again but as far as I'm concerned they're just as good as the Crucials if not better.


please don't misunderstand, i think very highly of munchkin. I think they are no better or no worse then Crucial is most cases.

it comes down to compatibility, this has nothing to do with quality or equivalent performance.

is your friend using the same processor?

again, this is not a down for munchkin, i'm just trying to find the root of the issue unbiasedly


----------



## M3TAl

I will have to do testing later today/tonight, I have some dog doo stains to clean







. This is going to be fun


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Here is an off beat note

I can run FSB 299 (+1-2 due to asus stuff) But can not run 300 and run my ram at 2400 CAS 9 (1333 ram multi I think)
I can run 258 but not 259 and Run my ram close to 2397 at case 9 (1600 Ram multi)

why is it that when I go one step further on each I get no post Also I am unable to get to 2133 using 1866 ram multi
My vDDR is at 1.6v and my ram is at 1.65v

Sorry I don't remember what the actual multi is but you get the point

What I am not understanding is what portion of my build is responsible for this phenomena that I am seeing It seems that no matter how I change the volts or what timings I use I hit this wall


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here is an off beat note
> 
> I can run FSB 299 (+1-2 due to asus stuff) But can not run 300 and run my ram at 2400 CAS 9 (1333 ram multi I think)
> I can run 258 but not 259 and Run my ram close to 2397 at case 9 (1600 Ram multi)
> 
> why is it that when I go one step further on each I get no post Also I am unable to get to 2133 using 1866 ram multi
> My vDDR is at 1.6v and my ram is at 1.65v
> 
> Sorry I don't remember what the actual multi is but you get the point
> 
> What I am not understanding is what portion of my build is responsible for this phenomena that I am seeing It seems that no matter how I change the volts or what timings I use I hit this wall


cpu fsb dead spots?

on a side note, first one of these i've gone in awhile, and damn my gpu sucks bawls...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6735742


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cpu fsb dead spots?


I would say that but If I run my ram at lower speeds then I can hit those just fine


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would say that but If I run my ram at lower speeds then I can hit those just fine


well i'm at a loss... i defer to the smarter ppl in the crowd


----------



## Durquavian

Ok so doing final stability at 7-9-8-20-26 1T @1580mhz. That 9 does not wanna be an 8.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Here is an off beat note
> 
> I can run FSB 299 (+1-2 due to asus stuff) But can not run 300 and run my ram at 2400 CAS 9 (1333 ram multi I think)
> I can run 258 but not 259 and Run my ram close to 2397 at case 9 (1600 Ram multi)
> 
> why is it that when I go one step further on each I get no post Also I am unable to get to 2133 using 1866 ram multi
> My vDDR is at 1.6v and my ram is at 1.65v
> 
> Sorry I don't remember what the actual multi is but you get the point
> 
> What I am not understanding is what portion of my build is responsible for this phenomena that I am seeing It seems that no matter how I change the volts or what timings I use I hit this wall


Hard drive?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I noticed that this new 320 driver sucks for overclocking my cards I get a wopping 3FPS more.... *nVidia broked my overclocks*


You're lucky, then. Many didn't have this chance. Nvidia broke their 600$ cards. period. Fried. Dead.


----------



## ebduncan

I thought i would get in on the maxmem wonky results

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ebduncan/media/computer 2011-2012/memtest1.jpg.html

my old 8120...

I have mushkin ram with my ud3, i dunno if its the same model, but its ddr3 2000 9-10-9-27 1.65 volt mem. I am going to have to try to get higher memory speeds along with north bridge. My 8120 didn't like anything more than the default timings/speed for the memory. (it also required a nice voltage boost to the cpu/nb to run that speed.

I am waiting on my replacement UD3 (my current one the on board Lan died) Gigabyte shipped out the RMA already just have to wait for it. Hopefully its a 1.1 rev board, and not the rev 3.0.

I am seeing folks with 2700+ northbridge!? and 2400+ mem speeds, crazy,I have to see what my 8320 will do in that department. Its respectable at its current speed (5ghz) with ddr3 2000, 9-9-9-27-1T, 2365 nb. If i can get 2500+ nb and 2133+ mem would be nice.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I tried, won't let me. I need my CPU to be AVX-stable, since I use these instructions on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you will have already set LLC etc ?
Click to expand...

I went back to 4.6Ghz and I am "pretty" stable. Just been having some troubles with what I thought to be clouding (turned out to be cheap tubing changing color ). So I'm running out of paste, and I managed to shove my finger in it before putting the block back. So my temps are terrible. BUT when kept cool, it works fine. I think my loop has a heat transfer deficiency. CPU under load is about 60-64C and the rad is barely hot...


----------



## Devildog83

I am getting strange black screens, I will be playing slots or some not so intensive programs and it just goes black. Sound works but no pic. Stress tests all come out ok and my GPU is not OC'd and not heating up. I have a very mild OC, just 4.2 and the memory is running at 1700. Any thoughts. I end up restarting to get it back and then it's OK.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I went back to 4.6Ghz and I am "pretty" stable. Just been having some troubles with what I thought to be clouding (turned out to be cheap tubing changing color ). So I'm running out of paste, and I managed to shove my finger in it before putting the block back. So my temps are terrible. BUT when kept cool, it works fine. I think my loop has a heat transfer deficiency. CPU under load is about 60-64C and the rad is barely hot...


kink in the system perhaps? or perhaps its just poor contact with the cpu.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I went back to 4.6Ghz and I am "pretty" stable. Just been having some troubles with what I thought to be clouding (turned out to be cheap tubing changing color ). So I'm running out of paste, and I managed to shove my finger in it before putting the block back. So my temps are terrible. BUT when kept cool, it works fine. I think my loop has a heat transfer deficiency. CPU under load is about 60-64C and the rad is barely hot...
> 
> 
> 
> kink in the system perhaps? or perhaps its just poor contact with the cpu.
Click to expand...

Already triple-quadruple checked that. If I tighten the block more, the bracket will break. And my tubes aren't kinked at all. the lowest idle temp I could get is 31C (package).


----------



## Red1776

STOP IT! all of you!
Don't you see?

In a perfect world....we would all have equally fast ram and we can share the goodness.
C'mon now, join hands and lets pray to our mother the Earth to make it happen.....together


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> STOP IT! all of you!
> Don't you see?
> 
> In a perfect world....we would all have equally fast ram and we can share the goodness.
> C'mon now, join hands and lets pray to our mother the Earth to make it happen.....together


lmao


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> STOP IT! all of you!
> Don't you see?
> 
> In a perfect world....we would all have equally fast ram and we can share the goodness.
> C'mon now, join hands and lets pray to our mother the Earth to make it happen.....together


Apparently Minnesota's hemp crop is doing well this year


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Already triple-quadruple checked that. If I tighten the block more, the bracket will break. And my tubes aren't kinked at all. the lowest idle temp I could get is 31C (package).


Hmms well we have the same kit, RX 240 XSPC raystorm. I added a second radiator now though. Before my temps are rather high at around 60c full load @ 1.55 volts.

Now my temps with a second 280mm radiator don't go over 45c.


----------



## M3TAl

Ok finished running the Mushkin and Crucial separately. This is so weird... Now everything posts at 1866 no problem using SPD timings. So wonky I don't know.

Will go all 16gb again in a minute, see if it posts then.


Spoiler: MaxxMem Results!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Already triple-quadruple checked that. If I tighten the block more, the bracket will break. And my tubes aren't kinked at all. the lowest idle temp I could get is 31C (package).
> 
> 
> 
> Hmms well we have the same kit, RX 240 XSPC raystorm. I added a second radiator now though. *Before my temps are rather high at around 60c full load @ 1.55 volts.
> *
> Now my temps with a second 280mm radiator don't go over 45c.
Click to expand...

Mine at this voltage are around 74... D:


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> STOP IT! all of you!
> Don't you see?
> 
> In a perfect world....we would all have equally fast ram and we can share the goodness.
> C'mon now, join hands and lets pray to our mother the Earth to make it happen.....together


Don't worry RED I am a RED in the political sense of the word. In 30 years we will have global communism. No one will have to pay for a computer . Everything will be distributed by need. Of course full employment, food, shelter, healthcare, and education will be the first priorities in that order. But I am quite sure we will get our computers as well. Unfortunately you may not be able to get all those highly binned cpus. That would be considered class privilege. WE must ABOLISH privilege. Don't worry that is 30 years away and you probably won't remember your own name by that time let alone use your computer. LOL.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> STOP IT! all of you!
> Don't you see?
> 
> In a perfect world....we would all have equally fast ram and we can share the goodness.
> C'mon now, join hands and lets pray to our mother the Earth to make it happen.....together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry RED I am a RED in the political sense of the word. In 30 years we will have global communism. No one will have to pay for a computer . Everything will be distributed by need. Of course full employment, food, shelter, healthcare, and education will be the first priorities in that order. But I am quite sure we will get our computers as well. Unfortunately you may not be able to get all those highly binned cpus. That would be considered class privilege. WE must ABOLISH privilege. Don't worry that is 30 years away and you probably won't remember your own name by that time let alone use your computer. LOL.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO....hahhahahaha. LOLOLOLOL
.......okay what was I laughing about???









Actually I'm watching you all tweak your ram and it's what I would like to be doing. I need to finish this review. My Corsair Dom Plat is laying to waste under-clocked and overtimed. I can't stands it I tells ya!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> STOP IT! all of you!
> Don't you see?
> 
> In a perfect world....we would all have equally fast ram and we can share the goodness.
> C'mon now, join hands and lets pray to our mother the Earth to make it happen.....together


i prefer the other way break everything

my issue i just found odd n was just lookin to see if any had seen it before.. perhaps am at my limit.. i have never gone this far in overclocking so idk...

oo lookin like youre doing the saber review cant wait

fyi asus says its not a supported overclocking board


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> STOP IT! all of you!
> Don't you see?
> 
> In a perfect world....we would all have equally fast ram and we can share the goodness.
> C'mon now, join hands and lets pray to our mother the Earth to make it happen.....together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer the other way break everything
> 
> my issue i just found odd n was just lookin to see if any had seen it before.. perhaps am at my limit.. i have never gone this far in overclocking so idk...
> 
> oo lookin like youre doing the saber review cant wait
> 
> fyi asus says its not a supported overclocking board
Click to expand...

Yes, but that one is my daughters MB. She is graduating from an MSI build that is a couple years old now. She wants Crossfire now don't ya know!







I am going to throw a pair of Sapphire Flex 6950's (I have six of them)







. She picked the AZZA Fusion 4000 case for all this,
 and a FX-8150. I give it three months before I hear "Daddy, ya know how you have water in your computer?......." hehehe

...and too late, she already knows all about overclocking. Last year for Earth day, we both turned our overclocks off....for a day.


----------



## M3TAl

Just installed all 16gb... Doesn't post at 1866. No idea here? Runs fine 1866 with only Mushkin or only Crucial. Can this IMC just not do both at same time? Or is it the motherboard?

Find it rather irritating that the 955 handled all 16gb of memory no problem yet this suppsoedly improved IMC in PD can't.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just installed all 16gb... Doesn't post at 1866. No idea here? Runs fine 1866 with only Mushkin or only Crucial. Can this IMC just not do both at same time? Or is it the motherboard?
> 
> Find it rather irritating that the 955 handled all 16gb of memory no problem yet this suppsoedly improved IMC in PD can't.


If this was covered previously my apologies, but the 1866 support (native) is with only one channel populated I believe. I think you have to use the X8.00 multi and OC 16GB


----------



## madorax

found the problem to my oc... it's the LLC itself. i put it on disable both of it, set volt to offset, add increment 0.1000 and voila my pc run @ 4.5Ghz @ vcore 1.475 max (fluctuate to 1.400 back and forth).
pass the vantage which i always get freeze.

here's my 3dm11 result:

Code:



Code:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6736370

but here's the thing... in prime when i run smallFFT or Blend there are some core that not running (usually core 8, or core 6). i get 59 ~ 60c on running it around 20 minutes, package gets 48 ~ 51. is this considering oc fail or normal?

anyway thanks guys for thius great thread... in the past 3 hours i read this thread from 1st to last... lots of knowledge to draw in there ^^


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If this was covered previously my apologies, but the 1866 support (native) is with only one channel populated I believe. I think you have to use the X8.00 multi and OC 16GB


Now that I haven't tried. And if that indeed does work then I bow down to you







. But will have to try later, tired of messing with this time for a BF3 break so I'll let you know.

So the people running like 2000-2400mhz memory what are they using? High FSB lower multi?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> found the problem to my oc... it's the LLC itself. i put it on disable both of it, set volt to offset, add increment 0.1000 and voila my pc run @ 4.5Ghz @ vcore 1.475 max (fluctuate to 1.400 back and forth).
> pass the vantage which i always get freeze.
> 
> here's my 3dm11 result:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6736370
> 
> but here's the thing... in prime when i run smallFFT or Blend there are some core that not running (usually core 8, or core 6). i get 59 ~ 60c on running it around 20 minutes, package gets 48 ~ 51. is this considering oc fail or normal?
> 
> anyway thanks guys for thius great thread... in the past 3 hours i read this thread from 1st to last... lots of knowledge to draw in there ^^


Check your thermal limit in BIOS first. I would not think at that voltage and frequency that this would be a problem, but make sure APM is off in your BIOS. BY default if you hit 26.5A on the 12v rail it will drop cores on ya.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Check your thermal limit in BIOS first. I would not think at that voltage and frequency that this would be a problem, but make sure APM is off in your BIOS. *BY default if you hit 26.5A on the 12v rail it will drop cores* on ya.


how to check the thermal limit in BIOS? 
yes APM is off.
and how to confirm the 26.5A you mention above?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If this was covered previously my apologies, but the 1866 support (native) is with only one channel populated I believe. I think you have to use the X8.00 multi and OC 16GB
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I haven't tried. And if that indeed does work then I bow down to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But will have to try later, tired of messing with this time for a BF3 break so I'll let you know.
> 
> So the people running like 2000-2400mhz memory what are they using? High FSB lower multi?
Click to expand...

Yep, The list of supported speeds beyond 1600/1866 (depending on CPU/board) is all OC'd. (raising the 'FSB') it merely means that the memory controller will handle speeds that high. From what you said I really think that is what is happening. Occupy only DIMMs 2& 4 @ 9.33 and see if it doesn't fire up.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ROFLMAO....hahhahahaha. LOLOLOLOL
> .......okay what was I laughing about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm watching you all tweak your ram and it's what I would like to be doing. I need to finish this review. My Corsair Dom Plat is laying to waste under-clocked and overtimed. I can't stands it I tells ya!


Move to Cuba to get a headstart.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Check your thermal limit in BIOS first. I would not think at that voltage and frequency that this would be a problem, but make sure APM is off in your BIOS. *BY default if you hit 26.5A on the 12v rail it will drop cores* on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> how to check the thermal limit in BIOS?
> yes APM is off.
> and how to confirm the 26.5A you mention above?
Click to expand...

I dont know what board you are using but it would be in 'PC health' or the like.
Quote:


> and how to confirm the 26.5A you mention above?


Ummm when you drop cores









Unless you have the equipment you can't.

Fill your sig in
I doubt you are hitting 26.5 Amps, it sounds like heat, or a underpowered PSU issue to me.

Ranger,
Cuba?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I dont know what board you are using but it would be in 'PC health' or the like.
> Ummm when you drop cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have the equipment you can't.
> 
> Fill your sig in
> I doubt you are hitting 26.5 Amps, it sounds like heat, or a underpowered PSU issue to me.
> 
> Ranger,
> Cuba?


Cuba? Headstart for communism?


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I dont know what board you are using but it would be in 'PC health' or the like.
> Ummm when you drop cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have the equipment you can't.
> 
> Fill your sig in
> I doubt you are hitting 26.5 Amps, it sounds like heat, or a underpowered PSU issue to me.
> 
> Ranger,
> Cuba?


FX 8320
ASUS M5A97 R2.0
Patriot 2x4Gb 1866
Manli GTX 660
Super Flower Golden Green 550 (i buy this yesterday to replace my old bronze 500w PSU).

last night i can't get even stable @ 4.2... my max is 4.1. but the problem solved this day when i turn LLC to off. i know my volt is a bit high. (default volt in this board is 1.38 & cpu-nb 1.225) and planning to down in later with more experiment. i'm just too happy be able to run @ 4.5 right now... (wide smileeeeeeeee ^^)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I dont know what board you are using but it would be in 'PC health' or the like.
> Ummm when you drop cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have the equipment you can't.
> 
> Fill your sig in
> I doubt you are hitting 26.5 Amps, it sounds like heat, or a underpowered PSU issue to me.
> 
> Ranger,
> Cuba?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba? Headstart for communism?
Click to expand...

OOOH, hehe Thats Os's deal , I was just being Zen for a minute hehe.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If this was covered previously my apologies, but the 1866 support (native) is with only one channel populated I believe. I think you have to use the X8.00 multi and OC 16GB


You win Red!







234 FSB 8x multi dropped ht link and nb to 9x and cpu multi to 17x.

It actually froze on splash screen before actual posting the first attempt, but reboot and now I'm in windows at 1872mhz, Will have to test stability.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If this was covered previously my apologies, but the 1866 support (native) is with only one channel populated I believe. I think you have to use the X8.00 multi and OC 16GB
> 
> 
> 
> You win Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 234 FSB 8x multi dropped ht link and nb to 9x and cpu multi to 17x.
> 
> It actually froze on splash screen before actual posting the first attempt, but reboot and now I'm in windows at 1872mhz, Will have to test stability.
Click to expand...

Great


----------



## madorax

@ red

so does that core drop effect any of the oc or even hardware? because it seem like nothing problem other than prime some core not run.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> @ red
> 
> so does that core drop effect any of the oc or even hardware? because it seem like nothing problem other than prime some core not run.


well the obvious performance loss in highly threaded workloads. I would be more concerned with why its dropping cores and if it's only doing it under high load scenarios.
Did you ever run OCCT and have a look at the charts it generates?

If not you may want to.
OCCT can be had here.
http://www.ocbase.com/
Run the OCCT 'small data set' load test and it will produce charts like these for temps, cpu usage, voltage, ripple, etc and may provide the answer to why you are dropping cores.


----------



## madorax

i had OCCT. i run it right now and post the result later

Update:
I fail the OCCT, here's the result


Spoiler: OCCT


----------



## ebduncan

dropping cores is usually a sign of a cpu being unstable.

and yes running occt and monitoring your voltages over time will certain help you figure out whats going on.

i usually have problems with dropping a core in prime 95 after a few hours. It happens at 5.1ghz, at 5ghz no cores will drop. At 5.1 ghz it seems stable for everyday use, but it does in fact drop a core after about a hour of stress testing. Heck i can run at 5.2ghz but i always drop a core relatively quickly under load.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> dropping cores is usually a sign of a cpu being unstable.
> 
> and yes running occt and monitoring your voltages over time will certain help you figure out whats going on.
> 
> i usually have problems with dropping a core in prime 95 after a few hours. It happens at 5.1ghz, at 5ghz no cores will drop. At 5.1 ghz it seems stable for everyday use, but it does in fact drop a core after about a hour of stress testing. Heck i can run at 5.2ghz but i always drop a core relatively quickly under load.


does raise vcore can help? i run @ 4.65 in vcore 1.525 right now... and the result OCCT is in above post... fail. ~_~


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> dropping cores is usually a sign of a cpu being unstable.
> 
> and yes running occt and monitoring your voltages over time will certain help you figure out whats going on.
> 
> i usually have problems with dropping a core in prime 95 after a few hours. It happens at 5.1ghz, at 5ghz no cores will drop. At 5.1 ghz it seems stable for everyday use, but it does in fact drop a core after about a hour of stress testing. Heck i can run at 5.2ghz but i always drop a core relatively quickly under load.
> 
> 
> 
> does raise vcore can help? i run @ 4.65 in vcore 1.525 right now... and the result OCCT is in above post... fail. ~_~
Click to expand...

You need 1.525vcore @ 4.65GHz? thats an awful lot of voltage for that frequency. especially for LLC board. 1.525v is the volts In run for 5.2GHz.
I think the next step i to borrow a bit larger PU and see if you still drop cores. (if of course you have access to a bigger PU)


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You need 1.525vcore @ 4.65GHz? thats an awful lot of voltage for that frequency. especially for LLC board. 1.525v is the volts In run for 5.2GHz.
> I think the next step i to borrow a bit larger PU and see if you still drop cores. (if of course you have access to a bigger PU)


i can run in vcore 1.46 actually, but i just want to know if bigger volt can remove the core drop... well it's not ~__~

do you see where i get core drop on OCCT? and the cause?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> i can run in vcore 1.46 actually, but i just want to know if bigger volt can remove the core drop... well it's not ~__~
> 
> do you see where i get core drop on OCCT? and the cause?


my guess is going to be when vdroop hits under load


----------



## M3TAl

Is the info in the bulldozer oc guide mostly true for piledriver as well? Cpu-nb on it's own is hardly any performance increase? Increasing ht link improves performance decently? Raising FSB increases performance even when keeping ht link and cpu-nb constant?

Yes I will be attempting to test most these things myself but I'm just wondering what experiences everyone else has with these things.

If someone could help answer those questions that would be great









Referring to this guide here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> my guess is going to be when vdroop hits under load


what cause that then? i think it's from the power contact to not give the right amount of volt (230v in here).

and one more, i run prime in 4.1ghz @ 1.38 v. notice the big difference from cpu temp & package temp. is this probably because not proper thermal paste?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is the info in the bulldozer oc guide mostly true for piledriver as well? Cpu-nb on it's own is hardly any performance increase? Increasing ht link improves performance decently? Raising FSB increases performance even when keeping ht link and cpu-nb constant?
> 
> Yes I will be attempting to test most these things myself but I'm just wondering what experiences everyone else has with these things.
> 
> If someone could help answer those questions that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to this guide here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


Yes to most of that results vary Also here is another guide that was listed in OP http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> what cause that then? i think it's from the power contact to not give the right amount of volt (230v in here).
> 
> and one more, i run prime in 4.1ghz @ 1.38 v. notice the big difference from cpu temp & package temp. is this probably because not proper thermal paste?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage_droop .... LLC is designed to counteract that by adding volts

I would say because your fans are staying at 40% until you hit 58c adjust them dots more and you should get better socket temps


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yes to most of that results vary Also here is another guide that was listed in OP http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voltage_droop .... LLC is designed to counteract that by adding volts
> 
> I would say because your fans are staying at 40% until you hit 58c adjust them dots more and you should get better socket temps


LLC in fact the reason i stuck @ 4.2ghz last night... i can get 4.5 even 4.6 if LLC turn to OFF and using offset mode with increment of 0.10000 in volt.

or... maybe LLC want to tell me that 4.2 is the limit of my board? hmm....

i think you see it wrong, 40% is if temp @ 24c, on idle 38c my fan run @ 63%

WAIT!!!!!! according to this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

HW Monitor -
Package Temps, aka Core Temp (62C Max)
CPU Temp, aka Socket Temp (70C Max)

so according to my pic above, the one that get checked as CPU by Ai suite is Socket temp not a package temp right? or wrong? man... i think i need sleep right now... so confuse... @[email protected]


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> LLC in fact the reason i stuck @ 4.2ghz last night... i can get 4.5 even 4.6 if LLC turn to OFF and using offset mode with increment of 0.10000 in volt.
> 
> or... maybe LLC want to tell me that 4.2 is the limit of my board? hmm....


Not sure in your case why it was giving you a hard time however now that you have vDroop you will need to counter balance it for your chip. You are getting a dropped core under load and it appears that you are getting a .08 drop in voltage so you need to find out what your chip needs under load. I would drop down to 4.4 and test if that is stable under load with the same volts. if it is then go back to 4.5 and add a tick till it becomes stable

If not then go to 4.3 and test if it is stable under load write the voltage down then work on 4.4 write that voltage down after that you will be able to come pretty closed to the volts you need for 4.5 by adding the change between 4.3 to 4.4


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is the info in the bulldozer oc guide mostly true for piledriver as well? Cpu-nb on it's own is hardly any performance increase? Increasing ht link improves performance decently? Raising FSB increases performance even when keeping ht link and cpu-nb constant?
> 
> Yes I will be attempting to test most these things myself but I'm just wondering what experiences everyone else has with these things.
> 
> If someone could help answer those questions that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to this guide here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


Best results keeping HT/NB freqs linked, they are equally important. Ht has a slightly better scaling with multiple gpus.
For me 2200 nb to 2650 nb is a 350 physics score diff on 3dmark.
Once your close to your thermal/voltage wall depending on chip VID and cooling, start tweaking ht/cpu/nb and ram speeds.
My multi 5.0 with 2600HT/2200NB is inferior to my 4.81 with 2650ht/2650nb.


----------



## madorax

ok call me dumb or wathever... i'll take it. for the past 4 weeks since i buy this board & mobo. i'm thinking my socket temp is my cpu temp... somebody just confirm that in Ai Suite CPU temp is actually A Socket Temp (70c max), not the real CPU temp (62c max). thanks why i'm always thinking why under 4.1 ghz prime95 run only about 5 minute and cpu temp already in 62c....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> ok call me dumb or wathever... i'll take it. for the past 4 weeks since i buy this board & mobo. i'm thinking my socket temp is my cpu temp... somebody just confirm that in Ai Suite CPU temp is actually A Socket Temp (70c max), not the real CPU temp (62c max). thanks why i'm always thinking why under 4.1 ghz prime95 run only about 5 minute and cpu temp already in 62c....


ai reads socket if you have hwmonitor your core temp is package temp


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ai reads socket if you have hwmonitor your core temp is package temp


YUP... all this time i'm thinking the other way.... dumb me... ~_~

actually the warning sensor from the ai suite itself that pop up when reach 62c that convince me that this app read my real cpu temp...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> LLC in fact the reason i stuck @ 4.2ghz last night... i can get 4.5 even 4.6 if LLC turn to OFF and using offset mode with increment of 0.10000 in volt.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> or... maybe LLC want to tell me that 4.2 is the limit of my board? hmm....
> 
> i think you see it wrong, 40% is if temp @ 24c, on idle 38c my fan run @ 63%
> 
> WAIT!!!!!! according to this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> HW Monitor -
> Package Temps, aka Core Temp (62C Max)
> CPU Temp, aka Socket Temp (70C Max)
> 
> so according to my pic above, the one that get checked as CPU by Ai suite is Socket temp not a package temp right? or wrong? man... i think i need sleep right now... so confuse... @[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you're right about how AI reads the CPU temp. It's the Socket temp, so it'll read pretty high (72 Max). The difference between Core and Socket on these 8 Cores is usually 10-15C. You're right on the edge of the 15C, so you have a good CPU cooler seating, but could use better airflow around the VRM's and at the back of the Socket, for better OC stability.
> 
> The LLC on the M5A97 boards are iffy. Here's some recommended settings.
> LLC - Auto (if you have issues running Auto then try Enabled)
> DOCP - Load this for your Ram (whatever the speed is. I recommend to start with 1600Mhz @ 1.5v for best stability while checking for max CPU OC)
> HPC Mode - Enabled
> CPU, CPU/NB, DRAM current capability 130%
> Turbo Disabled
> Manual Voltage mode.
> - Save and Reset and go back into the BIOS. Manually input whatever your CPU voltage says it is and see how far you can increase your CPU ratio on those voltages (10 mins Prime Blend) before it drops cores or fails. Then just bump up the cpu voltage and so on, till you reach your thermal limits. (or VRM limit due to 4+2 phase)
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> YUP... all this time i'm thinking the other way.... dumb me... ~_~
> 
> actually the warning sensor from the ai suite itself that pop up when reach 62c that convince me that this app read my real cpu temp...


If AI suite notices that temp being high it will also give you a very hard time and throttle you


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

How much does the fact that i cant change the NB or HT settings on my ud5 board to try to reach 5ghz impact?

Here is my current setup for trying to reach 5GHZ for a daily 24/7 basis:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2834639


----------



## madorax

ok... just finish 10 minute on prime (blend) and here's the result.



it raise another question... where is this socket temp come? is it from the VRM between cpu socket and backpanel? if i put some 12cm fan blow to that will it down a little?

@ComputerRestore
Thanks for the enlightment... but in M5A97 R2.0 this: "*CPU, CPU/NB, DRAM current capability 130%*" is not there.
just 2 LLC. volt offset and manual.

okay i'll give it a try...

actually i've manage to run @ 4.6 with vcore set to 1.485 in the back page. but then a member pointed out that if in prime there are some core drop... it mean's it's not stable.... although it's seem fine... i run crysis 3, BF3, Skyrim with 200+ mod & K-ENB more smooth than i run with 4.1...
should i stay on the 4.6 setting? maybe down it to 4.4... go for it & will not have some hardware issue in the next month?

maybe rather than buy this Super Flower Gold PSU... i should sold my board & buy sabertooth instead...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If AI suite notices that temp being high it will also give you a very hard time and throttle you


i notice that too... should i just completely remove this Ai Suite? besides I only use this suite for change the fan profile in my seidon... nothing more. i had hwinfo, hwmonitor, aida64, cpu-z, and others to check for temperature...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> ok... just finish 10 minute on prime (blend) and here's the result.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:AIsuite is crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it raise another question... where is this socket temp come? is it from the VRM between cpu socket and backpanel? if i put some 12cm fan blow to that will it down a little?
> 
> @ComputerRestore
> Thanks for the enlightment... but in M5A97 R2.0 this: "*CPU, CPU/NB, DRAM current capability 130%*" is not there.
> just 2 LLC. volt offset and manual.
> 
> okay i'll give it a try...
> 
> actually i've manage to run @ 4.6 with vcore set to 1.485 in the back page. but then a member pointed out that if in prime there are some core drop... it mean's it's not stable.... although it's seem fine... i run crysis 3, BF3, Skyrim with 200+ mod & K-ENB more smooth than i run with 4.1...
> should i stay on the 4.6 setting? maybe down it to 4.4... go for it & will not have some hardware issue in the next month?
> 
> maybe rather that buy this Super Flower Gold PSU... i should sold my board & buy sabertooth instead...


Please don't use AI suite, take it from me its crap

Always giving out bad temps and volts, it just isnt worth the hassle


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Please don't use AI suite, take it from me its crap
> 
> Always giving out bad temps and volts, it just isnt worth the hassle


ok... i'll uninstall it right away...

btw the Ai Suite just give me warning that my MB is at -10c.... zzz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> ok... i'll uninstall it right away...
> 
> btw the Ai Suite just give me warning that my MB is at -10c.... zzz


aye lol only thing i miss from ai suite is being able to change the volts in windows


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> ok... just finish 10 minute on prime (blend) and here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> it raise another question... where is this socket temp come? is it from the VRM between cpu socket and backpanel? if i put some 12cm fan blow to that will it down a little?
> 
> @ComputerRestore
> Thanks for the enlightment... but in M5A97 R2.0 this: "*CPU, CPU/NB, DRAM current capability 130%*" is not there.
> just 2 LLC. volt offset and manual.
> 
> okay i'll give it a try...
> 
> actually i've manage to run @ 4.6 with vcore set to 1.485 in the back page. but then a member pointed out that if in prime there are some core drop... it mean's it's not stable.... although it's seem fine... i run crysis 3, BF3, Skyrim with 200+ mod & K-ENB more smooth than i run with 4.1...
> should i stay on the 4.6 setting? maybe down it to 4.4... go for it & will not have some hardware issue in the next month?
> 
> maybe rather than buy this Super Flower Gold PSU... i should sold my board & buy sabertooth instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i notice that too... should i just completely remove this Ai Suite? besides I only use this suite for change the fan profile in my seidon... nothing more. i had hwinfo, hwmonitor, aida64, cpu-z, and others to check for temperature...


The socket temp is well the plastic socket and the capacitors on the back in the middle of the back plate. Temps due rise because of the VRM's and that is where you are talking about and if you put a fan there it would drop temps as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye lol only thing i miss from ai suite is being able to change the volts in windows


AYE that and the fan control were the only things that I miss

so I have a rant stupid nVidia I reinstalled the 314.07 drivers and boom everything is almost back to normal and then because I unlocked my SC EE card I found out that it is crap and the standard GTX overclocks better and runs cooler SMH

EDIT: Drivers i nVidias fault the SC EE card is EVGA


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The only way it was manageable to me was to use a start menu replacement. Theres quite a few out there. But even then I thought, this is exactly like windows 7, so I went back to 7.


StartIsBack is my favourite, it is identical to the Win 7 menu with no exceptions, allows boot to desktop and disable hot corners / charms and basically hide Metro giving a fairly decently updated OS without the crap that MS added and putting back the good stuff they removed

Local account & adding back the safemode F8 screen, and you've got yourself a pretty good OS


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, you're right about how AI reads the CPU temp. It's the Socket temp, so it'll read pretty high (72 Max). The difference between Core and Socket on these 8 Cores is usually 10-15C. You're right on the edge of the 15C, so you have a good CPU cooler seating, but could use better airflow around the VRM's and at the back of the Socket, for better OC stability.
> 
> The LLC on the M5A97 boards are iffy. Here's some recommended settings.
> LLC - Auto (if you have issues running Auto then try Enabled)
> DOCP - Load this for your Ram (whatever the speed is. I recommend to start with 1600Mhz @ 1.5v for best stability while checking for max CPU OC)
> HPC Mode - Enabled
> CPU, CPU/NB, DRAM current capability 130%
> Turbo Disabled
> Manual Voltage mode.
> - Save and Reset and go back into the BIOS. Manually input whatever your CPU voltage says it is and see how far you can increase your CPU ratio on those voltages (10 mins Prime Blend) before it drops cores or fails. Then just bump up the cpu voltage and so on, till you reach your thermal limits. (or VRM limit due to 4+2 phase)


i follow your tip... the default vcore is 1.375 (1.380-1392 on cpu-z & 1.404 on prime blend test), and cpu-nb is 1.225. using D.O.C.P on mem set to 1600. HT 2400. NB 2200.
I manage to 4.2Ghz without adding another volt right now... wow.




this SS after about 15 minutes running prime blend. will trying for 4.3 now....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The only way it was manageable to me was to use a start menu replacement. Theres quite a few out there. But even then I thought, this is exactly like windows 7, so I went back to 7.
> 
> 
> 
> StartIsBack is my favourite, it is identical to the Win 7 menu with no exceptions, allows boot to desktop and disable hot corners / charms and basically hide Metro giving a fairly decently updated OS without the crap that MS added and putting back the good stuff they removed
> 
> *Local account & adding back the safemode F8 screen, and you've got yourself a pretty good OS*
Click to expand...

Has both of those.

For the first, read more closely in the installer. For the second, add a timer to the MBR's boot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Has both of those.
> 
> For the first, read more closely in the installer. For the second, add a timer to the MBR's boot.


@Kyadck

Is it possible to make 8 into win 7 if ya know what i mean.....from what i saw its hideous, but i know ill get a straight answer from you.









So would it be worth my while going through it bit by bit?

Id be pretty angry if i did all that work and it was still hideous to use lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Has both of those.
> 
> For the first, read more closely in the installer. For the second, add a timer to the MBR's boot.
> 
> 
> 
> @Kyadck
> 
> Is it possible to make 8 into win 7 if ya know what i mean.....from what i saw its hideous, but i know ill get a straight answer from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would it be worth my while going through it bit by bit?
> 
> Id be pretty angry if i did all that work and it was still hideous to use lol
Click to expand...

You can kill off Metro completely with Start8 or StartIsBack, both are good options. The default media player in Win8 is useless anyway, as is Paint/image viewer, or pretty much any other common-use application, so I replace them out with Paint.Net and VLC respectively, including fille assosiation. That about sums up the work needed to make it Win7 like unless you want Aero/Glass back. 20 mins of work, tops.

Other than that... everything under the hood is better, from Copy not breaking all the time, to default drivers, to the new Task Manager and the ability to mount ISOs in stock windows. I've been using Win8 (Modded, of course), since launch since I didn't have to pay for it (Go TechNet.







) And it's a good OS, the UI just needs replacing.

Oh, and don't listen to people who say it doesn't matter, all improvements to boot time are good, and Win8 has that too.

And for cssorkinman: Yes, benchmarking suffers in Win8, but gaming improves a tiny bit, so that's OK for me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @Kyadck
> 
> Is it possible to make 8 into win 7 if ya know what i mean.....from what i saw its hideous, but i know ill get a straight answer from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would it be worth my while going through it bit by bit?
> 
> Id be pretty angry if i did all that work and it was still hideous to use lol


Are there enough advantages to win 8 over 7 after tweaking it to warrant updating? I tried the RC and absolutely hated it!
The benches i tried with it were gimped by a large margin, but part of it may have been in the fact it was the RC.
It ate babies while listening to Bieber , it was just that awful







.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are there enough advantages to win 8 over 7 after tweaking it to warrant updating? I tried the RC and absolutely hated it!
> The benches i tried with it were gimped by a large margin, but part of it may have been in the fact it was the RC.
> It ate babies while listening to Bieber , it was just that awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have both win 7 and 8, win 8 was a big learning curve for me but once I got used to it I find it easier to navigate around than win 7. Now for the programs, I have yet to find something that didn't work with with 8. The only benching program that is gimped that I have found is 3dmark 11 on the physics score. I now have 8 for my main os on my ssd, and win 7 on my HDD just for 3dmark. Not sure if that helps you at all but I now prefer win 8.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Has both of those.
> 
> For the first, read more closely in the installer. For the second, add a timer to the MBR's boot.


I know it has both of these, I was just saying that's how I have it set up

Actually I added the F8 option manually to give the legacy F8 screen

bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are there enough advantages to win 8 over 7 after tweaking it to warrant updating? I tried the RC and absolutely hated it!
> The benches i tried with it were gimped by a large margin, but part of it may have been in the fact it was the RC.
> It ate babies while listening to Bieber , it was just that awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think im gonna think the same too if im honest, i was one of the few that loved vista







never had a problem with it and win7 too never a problem

I installed win8 last night and it took me longer to install than it did for my usage of it.

@kyadck

thanks for that fella, ill probably install it again and give it another try


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> i follow your tip... the default vcore is 1.375 (1.380-1392 on cpu-z & 1.404 on prime blend test), and cpu-nb is 1.225. using D.O.C.P on mem set to 1600. HT 2400. NB 2200.
> I manage to 4.2Ghz without adding another volt right now... wow.
> this SS after about 15 minutes running prime blend. will trying for 4.3 now....


Good stuff. Hopefully it will let you push further with less volts that you were using before. Hopefully you can get a good and stable 4.6Ghz out of it.

You'd probably need a board like the Sabertooth and maybe a higher power PSU to push for 4.8Ghz+


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think im gonna think the same too if im honest, i was one of the few that loved vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a problem with it and win7 too never a problem
> 
> I installed win8 last night and it took me longer to install than it did for my usage of it.
> 
> @kyadck
> 
> thanks for that fella, ill probably install it again and give it another try


I have been on win8 right through preview and bought pro on the day of release for £14.99, I absolutely love it and would not go back. I like the metro screen, have no love for the missing start button and never had a problem with it. I am going to have to use the wife`s windows 7 rig tomorrow though for bf4 alpha testing as no windows 8 support.


----------



## Mega Man

my gosh guys 300 posts!~ nice. got back from camping. was AMAZING !~~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude but seriously don't tell me these things if you in fact don't know. I literally just upgraded from crossfire 5770's on this 970A-UD3 which is infact a 970 chipset. Asus has a very popular 970 chipset board as well that supports crossfire.
> 
> Not only that but Crossfire is indeed *BROKEN*. By broken I mean literally you can't use your computer with 2 GPU's and can't install the driver. If you don't believe me then here is a super long thread which I have also participated in. Asus knows of the problem, AMD knows of the problem and has said more than once that it will be fixed in driver updates since 13.1. Long thread here
> 
> AMD has still failed to fix it. I'm not trolling but I may be hating on AMD but that's because they deserve it for this.


ok. here is proof.

970
990fx
allow me to quote the 990fx
Quote:


> Support for up to 4 AMD Radeon™ HD Graphics boards with AMD CrossFireX™ technology
> 
> PCI Express® 2.0 technologies enable 2x16 or 4x8 configurations to enable higher levels of performance on your graphics applications. _*The AMD 990FX enables our best scalable platform for game-dominating performance with support for 2,3, or 4 graphics cards.
> *_


can you please show me ANYTHING from AMD stating 970 supports cfx/sli? please do i would love to be wrong. i may be able to buy cheaper mobos then!~ ( for reds answer please see below. )

(all 9xx chipsets)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Crossfire driver problems aside for a moment, you can run CF on 970 boards, even those where the second PCIe slot is an X4. and only lose about 3-7% performance on the second card.


he is probably right, as usual because he knows his stuff. but still the chipset is NOT designed for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to enable all the power saving features in the BIOS for a while to see just how much of a difference it makes to the electric bill
> 
> Problem is, my CPU vcore is manual @ 1.45v
> 
> Am I doing any damage to the chip having it clock right down to around 1.7GHz but still have 1.45v ?
> 
> I don't seem to have any other vcore options other than Auto, which won't work for 4.7GHz when it ramps up


you need to take it off of manual volts and use offset for any power saving to happen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the game. Also I just got back home....


welcome!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just hit the go button on a bunch odf stuff for a major rework of the Holodeck.
> This will mostly be custom-painting, modding a side window in the Cosmos 2, water cooling routing w/ multiple pumps, blocks and res, and lighting effects, and a massive amount of sleeving using a product called para-cord I have taken a real liking too etc.
> Is anyone interested in a mini build log for tis stuff ?
> 
> If ther is enough interest...I will, if not, I ...uh....won't


yes please !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok finished running the Mushkin and Crucial separately. This is so weird... Now everything posts at 1866 no problem using SPD timings. So wonky I don't know.
> 
> Will go all 16gb again in a minute, see if it posts then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MaxxMem Results!


maybe a bad seat or a pin was stuck and not making good contact?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> found the problem to my oc... it's the LLC itself. i put it on disable both of it, set volt to offset, add increment 0.1000 and voila my pc run @ 4.5Ghz @ vcore 1.475 max (fluctuate to 1.400 back and forth).
> pass the vantage which i always get freeze.
> 
> here's my 3dm11 result:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6736370
> 
> but here's the thing... in prime when i run smallFFT or Blend there are some core that not running (usually core 8, or core 6). i get 59 ~ 60c on running it around 20 minutes, package gets 48 ~ 51. is this considering oc fail or normal?
> 
> anyway thanks guys for thius great thread... in the past 3 hours i read this thread from 1st to last... lots of knowledge to draw in there ^^


glad it helped !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I haven't tried. And if that indeed does work then I bow down to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But will have to try later, tired of messing with this time for a BF3 break so I'll let you know.
> 
> So the people running like 2000-2400mhz memory what are they using? High FSB lower multi?


i can up my multi on ram NP i do either fsb or multi oc depending on my mood. and i can hit 2400 NP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think im gonna think the same too if im honest, i was one of the few that loved vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a problem with it and win7 too never a problem
> 
> I installed win8 last night and it took me longer to install than it did for my usage of it.
> 
> @kyadck
> 
> thanks for that fella, ill probably install it again and give it another try


i prefer not having MBR it is much faster. check out this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
i use GPT


----------



## fabrizziop

Hey guys, is the default vcore really 1.404V?. My GA-990FXA-UD3 is setting my CPU at that level, and I saw some screenshots of rigs with an FX-8350 like me and they were from 1.28V to 1.35V. I'd like to know if my mobo is defaulting to a higher, failsafe value or what?.

I ask that as my temps at 100% load are hovering between 62-65°C, so I wanted to undervolt.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Hey guys, is the default vcore really 1.404V?. My GA-990FXA-UD3 is setting my CPU at that level, and I saw some screenshots of rigs with an FX-8350 like me and they were from 1.28V to 1.35V. I'd like to know if my mobo is defaulting to a higher, failsafe value or what?.
> 
> I ask that as my temps at 100% load are hovering between 62-65°C, so I wanted to undervolt.


it can be


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Move to Cuba to get a headstart.


Sorry guy. Castro's beat you to the punch. He is restoring capitalism. Socialism did not work for his expensive tastes. Look at all those European-owned casinos in Havana. And all those prostitutes that hadn't been there since 1959. it is a sign of "progress".


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

So after much headache I found that the reason that I get restarts is that my board does not want to allow any more than 1.7v to the CPU I guess that is a good thing.. but a bummer as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> So after much headache I found that the reason that I get restarts is that my board does not want to allow any more than 1.7v to the CPU I guess that is a good thing.. but a bummer as well


Is it as much of a bummer than transferring 750gb of games, applications etc etc from one drive to another?










decided i was going to swap the drives around , now i wish i never started


----------



## fabrizziop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it can be


Thanks, I tried and I'm able to reduce vcore 0.1V, temperatures went down about 10°C.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is it as much of a bummer than transferring 750gb of games, applications etc etc from one drive to another?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided i was going to swap the drives around , now i wish i never started


well umm uh yeah cause I was racking my head around it lol I Found my gaming overclock

299FSB
2400MHz RAM Cas 9-9-9-27-1T 1.65v
2x 460 GTX SLI 905Mhz
5.1GHz CPU 1.64v CPU/NB 1.37v

3Dmark11 Physics 9821
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739959

3Dmark Physics 10125
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551068

Working to see if I can get 5.23 Stable enough to game off of
3Dmark for that http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551858 physics 10393

What do you guys think?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well umm uh yeah cause I was racking my head around it lol I Found my gaming overclock
> 
> 299FSB
> 2400MHz RAM Cas 9-9-9-27-1T 1.65v
> 2x 460 GTX SLI 905Mhz
> 5.1GHz CPU 1.64v CPU/NB 1.37v
> 
> 3Dmark11 Physics 9821
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739959
> 
> 3Dmark Physics 10125
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551068
> 
> Working to see if I can get 5.23 Stable enough to game off of
> 3Dmark for that http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551858 physics 10393
> 
> What do you guys think?


impressive.. very impressive....


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> well umm uh yeah cause I was racking my head around it lol I Found my gaming overclock
> 
> 299FSB
> 2400MHz RAM Cas 9-9-9-27-1T 1.65v
> 2x 460 GTX SLI 905Mhz
> 5.1GHz CPU 1.64v CPU/NB 1.37v
> 
> 3Dmark11 Physics 9821
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739959
> 
> 3Dmark Physics 10125
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551068
> 
> Working to see if I can get 5.23 Stable enough to game off of
> 3Dmark for that http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551858 physics 10393
> 
> What do you guys think?


that is alot of volts for that clock.

Heat must be pretty evil at that voltage. I run 1.525 volts in bios vdroop brings it to around 1.5 volts under load, for 5ghz. With Just a RS240 kit I bet your temps are high, unless you have some super loud annoying fans in push/pull.

Quote:


> Is it as much of a bummer than transferring 750gb of games, applications etc etc from one drive to another?
> 
> decided i was going to swap the drives around , now i wish i never started


unless they are SSD's then that operation will take quite awhile (few hours)

Quote:


> Hey guys, is the default vcore really 1.404V?. My GA-990FXA-UD3 is setting my CPU at that level, and I saw some screenshots of rigs with an FX-8350 like me and they were from 1.28V to 1.35V. I'd like to know if my mobo is defaulting to a higher, failsafe value or what?.
> 
> I ask that as my temps at 100% load are hovering between 62-65°C, so I wanted to undervolt.


Each cpu has a different VID or default voltage. I've seen anywhere between 1.25-1.45 stock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well umm uh yeah cause I was racking my head around it lol I Found my gaming overclock
> 
> 299FSB
> 2400MHz RAM Cas 9-9-9-27-1T 1.65v
> 2x 460 GTX SLI 905Mhz
> 5.1GHz CPU 1.64v CPU/NB 1.37v
> 
> 3Dmark11 Physics 9821
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739959
> 
> 3Dmark Physics 10125
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551068
> 
> Working to see if I can get 5.23 Stable enough to game off of
> 3Dmark for that http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551858 physics 10393
> 
> What do you guys think?


Nice scores.
I have been gaming at 5.1 for a few days on my asus rig, 1.55 volts LLC ultra high . So far the only game that it has stumbled on is BFBC2.

New personal best for vantage








http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4728417


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> that is alot of volts for that clock.
> 
> Heat must be pretty evil at that voltage. I run 1.525 volts in bios vdroop brings it to around 1.5 volts under load, for 5ghz. With Just a RS240 kit I bet your temps are high, unless you have some super loud annoying fans in push/pull.
> unless they are SSD's then that operation will take quite awhile (few hours)
> Each cpu has a different VID or default voltage. I've seen anywhere between 1.25-1.45 stock.


yeah i need to see how low i can drop the volts but i know i need 1.62 after llc for stability.. welcome to high vid that is why its for gaming only i get spikes to 68c then drop down to 60c and average 63c wile gaming i have 1 200mm fan pushing and 2 cooler master sickle flows 120s in pull with a xspc fan sucking in air from the back this is during play in crysis 3


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah i need to see how low i can drop the volts but i know i need 1.62 after llc for stability.. welcome to high vid that is why its for gaming only i get spikes to 68c then drop down to 60c and average 63c wile gaming i have 1 200mm fan pushing and 2 cooler master sickle flows 120s in pull with a xspc fan sucking in air from the back this is during play in crysis 3


high leakage chips usually overclock better, if you can keep them cool. (ln2 and phase change comes to mind) If you can try and upgrade to push/pull it will drop your temps a good bit. I bet your temperatures are not bad at first under full load, but they will slow creep up. A 240 RS radiator cannot keep up with the heat load. My 240 RX with corsair sp120's had this problem. I added a second radiator 280mm, and my temps stabilized and dropped.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> high leakage chips usually overclock better, if you can keep them cool. (ln2 and phase change comes to mind) If you can try and upgrade to push/pull it will drop your temps a good bit. I bet your temperatures are not bad at first under full load, but they will slow creep up. A 240 RS radiator cannot keep up with the heat load. My 240 RX with corsair sp120's had this problem. I added a second radiator 280mm, and my temps stabilized and dropped.


well i can cram a couple hours gaming so its not bad but i agree just dont have the funds

my chip is low leakage high voltage so quite the opposite


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well i can cram a couple hours gaming so its not bad but i agree just dont have the funds
> 
> my chip is low leakage high voltage so quite the opposite


low vid= low leakage, high vid=high leakage....... low leakage 8350/8320 will be below 1.3 vid, while a high leakage chip will be over 1.35 Anything in between would be average.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> low vid= low leakage, high vid=high leakage....... low leakage 8350/8320 will be below 1.3 vid, while a high leakage chip will be over 1.35 Anything in between would be average.


i thought leakage was the thermal output compared to voltage input aka more heat is generated due to electron leak


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> low vid= low leakage, high vid=high leakage....... low leakage 8350/8320 will be below 1.3 vid, while a high leakage chip will be over 1.35 Anything in between would be average.


From what I understand it's the other way around. High vid = low leakage and low vid = high leakage? A low vid is low because they have to lower it to keep TDP at 125W, thus it's a high leakage chip?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Hey guys, is the default vcore really 1.404V?. My GA-990FXA-UD3 is setting my CPU at that level, and I saw some screenshots of rigs with an FX-8350 like me and they were from 1.28V to 1.35V. I'd like to know if my mobo is defaulting to a higher, failsafe value or what?.
> 
> I ask that as my temps at 100% load are hovering between 62-65°C, so I wanted to undervolt.


You will need to look at what the voltage is with Turbo disabled.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> From what I understand it's the other way around. High vid = low leakage and low vid = high leakage? A low vid is low because they have to lower it to keep TDP at 125W, thus it's a high leakage chip?


no they lower the voltage because it leaks less, and doesn't need as much voltage to remain stable. Higher leakage chips require more voltage to be stable, because of the "high leakage"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> no they lower the voltage because it leaks less, and doesn't need as much voltage to remain stable. Higher leakage chips require more voltage to be stable, because of the "high leakage"


we are both right

Leakage in transistors causes semiconductors to require more power to operate, as they must replace the current lost to leakage. The leakage current also generates heat as it leaks away, which leads to degraded performance for the semiconductor. When the heat from leakage is combined with the heat generated by the semiconductor's normal operation, it can become a significant problem. Excessive heat can eventually cause circuit failure. Designers may take a number of different approaches to reduce the amount of leakage.

My thing is that my chip doesn't get that hot comparable to others at the same voltages so with that being said My chip still would not be ideal for LN2


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hey gentleman,

The last few day i'm actually overclocking my RAM's, but it's really hard since i am really noob with RAM's







What kind of speeds are faster, 1836mhz 10-10-8-24 or 1926mhz 10-11-9-32? It is really so hard to lower the timing without a BSOD, but what about the other timings, instead of the first four timings.

Btw, im saving my cash for the FX9590, but do you guys think if it's possible to overclock that chip to 5.5Ghz+ with a costom loop? Or just wait for steamroller?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Thanks, I tried and I'm able to reduce vcore 0.1V, temperatures went down about 10°C.


sorry i was in a hurry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Each cpu has a different VID or default voltage. I've seen anywhere between 1.25-1.45 stock.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey gentleman,
> 
> The last few day i'm actually overclocking my RAM's, but it's really hard since i am really noob with RAM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of speeds are faster, 1836mhz 10-10-8-24 or 1926mhz 10-11-9-32? It is really so hard to lower the timing without a BSOD, but what about the other timings, instead of the first four timings.
> 
> Btw, im saving my cash for the FX9590, but do you guys think if it's possible to overclock that chip to 5.5Ghz+ with a costom loop? Or just wait for steamroller?


gl man ocing ram is a pain.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> no they lower the voltage because it leaks less, and doesn't need as much voltage to remain stable. Higher leakage chips require more voltage to be stable, because of the "high leakage"


From the googling I've done typically when overclocked a higher vid chip will have lower temps, lower vid chip will have higher temps. So I still believe a lower vid chip is high leakage.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hey gentleman,
> 
> The last few day i'm actually overclocking my RAM's, but it's really hard since i am really noob with RAM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of speeds are faster, 1836mhz 10-10-8-24 or 1926mhz 10-11-9-32? It is really so hard to lower the timing without a BSOD, but what about the other timings, instead of the first four timings.
> 
> Btw, im saving my cash for the FX9590, but do you guys think if it's possible to overclock that chip to 5.5Ghz+ with a costom loop? Or just wait for steamroller?


Hey Mr DOGG








That is probably as close to a dead heat as you will find performance wise. If I had to wager I would say the lower timed 1836MHz by about...oh...00003%


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> we are both right
> 
> Leakage in transistors causes semiconductors to require more power to operate, as they must replace the current lost to leakage. The leakage current also generates heat as it leaks away, which leads to degraded performance for the semiconductor. When the heat from leakage is combined with the heat generated by the semiconductor's normal operation, it can become a significant problem. Excessive heat can eventually cause circuit failure. Designers may take a number of different approaches to reduce the amount of leakage.
> 
> My thing is that my chip doesn't get that hot comparable to others at the same voltages so with that being said My chip still would not be ideal for LN2


So wait, I'm more confused than ever about this leakage thing. My chip has a VID of 1.296v. At least that is what it shows in the bios at stock on auto. It drops to 1.25 - 1.26 when running prime95 and is stable. It doesn't seem to run very hot. Leaky, non-leaky or in between? lol

I'm gathering from the above paragraph that my chip is not leaky







Yet I'm not sure of what that would imply as far as it's OCing capability.

Note: for 4.5 I only have to set a +0.068... offset to be stable. Much past that seems to be a whole different game.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> So wait, I'm more confused than ever about this leakage thing. My chip has a VID of 1.296v. At least that is what it shows in the bios at stock on auto. It drops to 1.25 - 1.26 when running prime95 and is stable. It doesn't seem to run very hot. Leaky, non-leaky or in between? lol
> 
> I'm gathering from the above paragraph that my chip is not leaky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I'm not sure of what that would imply as far as it's OCing capability.
> 
> Note: for 4.5 I only have to set a +0.068... offset to be stable. Much past that seems to be a whole different game.


maybe i have it wrong


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> maybe i have it wrong


I have no idea. You may be 100% right. Either way I have no complaints about my chip. I don't have the cooling to take it to super high clock yet anyway. Curiosity gets me a lot though. I'll try to remember to do some research on it after work tomorrow.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sorry guy. Castro's beat you to the punch. He is restoring capitalism. Socialism did not work for his expensive tastes. Look at all those European-owned casinos in Havana. And all those prostitutes that hadn't been there since 1959. it is a sign of "progress".


Damn







.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835266

Is that a ok clock, i mean is the vcore a accetable volt for 5ghz?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835266
> 
> Is that a ok clock, i mean is the vcore a accetable volt for 5ghz?


Yikes! 1.55v is generally the safe threshold for the 8350. Anything more is bad for the chip, unless of course you have a crazy amount of cooling to support that voltage and heat output. My 5Ghz is roughly stable at 1.5v to 1.52v around there. I guess its all up to the luck of the silicon lottery here.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yikes! 1.55v is generally the safe threshold for the 8350. Anything more is bad for the chip, unless of course you have a crazy amount of cooling to support that voltage and heat output. My 5Ghz is roughly stable at 1.5v to 1.52v around there. I guess its all up to the luck of the silicon lottery here.


Well i thought about the 5ghz and to have it like this daily and decided that its not worth it. Part of it that i shorten the life of the cpu and BIG part of it cause of the fans for cooling so i back down and settle for a 4.6ghz and a very low vcore (at least i think it is for that clock) 1.36v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835314

Stable and all and very nice and quite with all fans at lowest speed.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Well i thought about the 5ghz and to have it like this daily and decided that its not worth it. Part of it that i shorten the life of the cpu and BIG part of it cause of the fans for cooling so i back down and settle for a 4.6ghz and a very low vcore (at least i think it is for that clock) 1.36v.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835314
> 
> Stable and all and very nice and quite with all fans at lowest speed.


Hmm...what LLC are you running for your 5Ghz? I can't remember if Gigabyte are the reversed of Asus' LLCs. But I generally tend to go with ultra-high or just high so as to prevent the vboost from being too much. If im not wrong my vCore occasionally goes above 1.55v under prime95 with ultra-high LLC and bios set 1.52v. Might need to continue tweaking with my settings to get a safe voltage and acceptable temps for 24/7 usage while under h100i cooling.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Hmm...what LLC are you running for your 5Ghz? I can't remember if Gigabyte are the reversed of Asus' LLCs. But I generally tend to go with ultra-high or just high so as to prevent the vboost from being too much. If im not wrong my vCore occasionally goes above 1.55v under prime95 with ultra-high LLC and bios set 1.52v. Might need to continue tweaking with my settings to get a safe voltage and acceptable temps for 24/7 usage while under h100i cooling.


The LLC values are similar, if not the same I'd reckon. I've owned the Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 and its LLC handled very much the same as the ASUS Crosshair VFZ. Also seconds for Ultra-High, seems to be the only voltage stable LLC in my overclocking ventures. High still sags slightly, but it may vary depending on the board.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Hmm...what LLC are you running for your 5Ghz? I can't remember if Gigabyte are the reversed of Asus' LLCs. But I generally tend to go with ultra-high or just high so as to prevent the vboost from being too much. If im not wrong my vCore occasionally goes above 1.55v under prime95 with ultra-high LLC and bios set 1.52v. Might need to continue tweaking with my settings to get a safe voltage and acceptable temps for 24/7 usage while under h100i cooling.


I had LLC setting "extreme"!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I had LLC setting "extreme"!


i would say so as i need that much to push over 5.1 try dropping the llc to ultra high then go a step down untill you are unstable then up on notch


----------



## Masteroverclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zooliegsm*
> 
> So, what do you think about this case? http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001820
> 
> the past few days i telled here that i have a 8320 on stock mhz (and i dont want to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with ac freezer 64 pro cooler, and right now, after changing thermal compound and the direction of it, so i got after approx 5 mins of occt 67c temp. great isnt it?
> 
> right now, i want to decide that i need a new cooler or a case will made thinks go right.
> 
> now i got this case asus ta-211, random pic from net and it has very limited cooling (1x 8cm front 1x 8cm rear) and i have a 4830 vga with accelero s1.
> 
> majority of my friends think that there is the problem with the case cooling and a new case will solve the problem, but some ppl says that there is problem with my cooler. thanks!


Really bad cooler mate . I had freezer pro 7 and mine climber through the roof. The stoc cooler is far more effective


----------



## d1nky

does anyone know if messing with subtimings on memory alter the stepping of the cpu?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yikes! 1.55v is generally the safe threshold for the 8350. Anything more is bad for the chip, unless of course you have a crazy amount of cooling to support that voltage and heat output. My 5Ghz is roughly stable at 1.5v to 1.52v around there. I guess its all up to the luck of the silicon lottery here.


http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

it is the safe zone on air cooling.

it is not so much the amount of volts that hurt it as it is the temps. if he can keep temps down he is ok

see the last page of that guide for volts.

i have put 1.7v through my chip after llc ( saberkitty stops booting @ above 1.7v ) she is still going strong.


----------



## magicdave26

Has anyone here ever fried a CPU with either too many gigawatts or too much heat ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> does anyone know if messing with subtimings on memory alter the stepping of the cpu?


no but it can make your system unstable to where it seems that way
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Has anyone here ever fried a CPU with either too many gigawatts or too much heat ?


Heat is the bigger issue I really think I have hear of one 8350 fry but not sure on the details


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Has anyone here ever fried a CPU with either too many gigawatts or too much heat ?


short answer
gigawatts aka amps can not fry anything ( shorts do not damage from amps so much as it puts voltage through parts of chips that are not designed to take the amount of volts IR it puts 12v though a 3.3v section. )

amps are not pushed to your system from the power source.
amps are pulled from your psu by the components.

please note this is an overy simplified statement to give you an easy to understand answer.

amps are 1 thing that creates heat and can cause damage if your cooling is not up to par


----------



## d1nky

system seems stable and memtest is fine.

timings arent that far away from original, may even be the same. i was just asked by someone else so wanted to make sure.

thanks!


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no but it can make your system unstable to where it seems that way
> Heat is the bigger issue I really think I have hear of one 8350 fry but not sure on the details


I've never heard of chips frying other than maybe OCing competitions using LN or LH which I guess is why they bring trays of CPUs with them

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> short answer
> gigawatts aka amps can not fry anything ( shorts do not damage from amps so much as it puts voltage through parts of chips that are not designed to take the amount of volts IR it puts 12v though a 3.3v section. )
> 
> amps are not pushed to your system from the power source.
> amps are pulled from your psu by the components.
> 
> please note this is an overy simplified statement to give you an easy to understand answer.
> 
> amps are 1 thing that creates heat and can cause damage if your cooling is not up to par


Thanks, I meant Gigawatts as a joke from Back to the Future, ie. Voltage


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> I've never heard of chips frying other than maybe OCing competitions using LN or LH which I guess is why they bring trays of CPUs with them
> Thanks, I meant Gigawatts as a joke from Back to the Future, ie. Voltage


i got that.

but watts =volts x amps
giga is simply 1 billion ( assuming i added the zeros correctly ) so it is real !~


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi guys,

So, my cat bumped my case off the desk and now it's dead, I'm assuming it's the MOBO. I wanted to get a new one but apparently there's a very LOW SUPPLY of AM3+ 9xx boards around here, wend for the Sabertooth r2.0 but they said stock is out for that one as well. So, I am now looking at the M5A97 EVO R2.0 - do you have any experience with that? Would you recommend it? Is it any good for OC-ing? My UD3 was crappy at that to begin with. As i'm not touching the Crosshair Formula V due to the price and Sabertooth is apparently out of stock, the M5A99/x EVO is not in stock either.. and I wouldn't want to wait a couple of weeks for them to import and deliver it. After the experience with Gigabyte I really want to go Asus and my options are VERY limited ...

So, any thoughts? Much appreciated.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i got that.
> 
> but watts =volts x amps
> giga is simply 1 billion ( assuming i added the zeros correctly ) so it is real !~


Ahh lol, that's the tech in you shining









I just had a picture in my head of Doc Brown shouting Great Scott! lol

Likely the same thing Bill Gates would say if we took one of our current machines back to him in the 80s


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So, my cat bumped my case off the desk and now it's dead, I'm assuming it's the MOBO. I wanted to get a new one but apparently there's a very LOW SUPPLY of AM3+ 9xx boards around here, wend for the Sabertooth r2.0 but they said stock is out for that one as well. So, I am now looking at the M5A97 EVO R2.0 - do you have any experience with that? Would you recommend it? Is it any good for OC-ing? My UD3 was crappy at that to begin with. As i'm not touching the Crosshair Formula V due to the price and Sabertooth is apparently out of stock, the M5A99/x EVO is not in stock either.. and I wouldn't want to wait a couple of weeks for them to import and deliver it. After the experience with Gigabyte I really want to go Asus and my options are VERY limited ...
> 
> So, any thoughts? Much appreciated.


M5A97 EVO R2.0 is alright, its the one before M5a99x evo so it isnt too shabby

I reckon you'd get 4.8 easily before throttling would occur, i wouldnt go below the m5a97 though


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So, my cat bumped my case off the desk and now it's dead, I'm assuming it's the MOBO. I wanted to get a new one but apparently there's a very LOW SUPPLY of AM3+ 9xx boards around here, wend for the Sabertooth r2.0 but they said stock is out for that one as well. So, I am now looking at the M5A97 EVO R2.0 - do you have any experience with that? Would you recommend it? Is it any good for OC-ing? My UD3 was crappy at that to begin with. As i'm not touching the Crosshair Formula V due to the price and Sabertooth is apparently out of stock, the M5A99/x EVO is not in stock either.. and I wouldn't want to wait a couple of weeks for them to import and deliver it. After the experience with Gigabyte I really want to go Asus and my options are VERY limited ...
> 
> So, any thoughts? Much appreciated.


what kinda cat do you have? my desktop weighs at least 40-50lb, no house cat is gonna move it.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So, my cat bumped my case off the desk and now it's dead, I'm assuming it's the MOBO. I wanted to get a new one but apparently there's a very LOW SUPPLY of AM3+ 9xx boards around here, wend for the Sabertooth r2.0 but they said stock is out for that one as well. So, I am now looking at the M5A97 EVO R2.0 - do you have any experience with that? Would you recommend it? Is it any good for OC-ing? My UD3 was crappy at that to begin with. As i'm not touching the Crosshair Formula V due to the price and Sabertooth is apparently out of stock, the M5A99/x EVO is not in stock either.. and I wouldn't want to wait a couple of weeks for them to import and deliver it. After the experience with Gigabyte I really want to go Asus and my options are VERY limited ...
> 
> So, any thoughts? Much appreciated.


Are you limited to one supplier? Highly recommend either the sabertooth rev 2.0 or the gigabyte ud5. The UD5 is basically the UD3 but it works like it should. Both are on amazon for reasonable prices.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Are you limited to one supplier? Highly recommend either the sabertooth rev 2.0 or the gigabyte ud5. The UD5 is basically the UD3 but it works like it should. Both are on amazon for reasonable prices.


you really should read posts properly bond


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you really should read posts properly bond


I'm sorry how was this not reading his post? Is he limited by ONE SINGLE SUPPLIER or can he buy online? Can he walk into a different retailer? Or is he living in Antarctica where there is only one local Best Buy around the corner?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> After the experience with Gigabyte I really want to go Asus and my options are VERY limited ...


because he wants to avoid a gigabyte board this time around.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm sorry how was this not reading his post? Is he limited by ONE SINGLE SUPPLIER or can he buy online? Can he walk into a different retailer? Or is he living in Antarctica where there is only one local Best Buy around the corner?


Ill post his post lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So, my cat bumped my case off the desk and now it's dead, I'm assuming it's the MOBO. I wanted to get a new one but apparently there's a very LOW SUPPLY of AM3+ 9xx boards around here, wend for the Sabertooth r2.0 but they said stock is out for that one as well. So, *I am now looking at the M5A97 EVO R2.0 - do you have any experience with that?* *Would you recommend it?* Is it any good for OC-ing? My UD3 was crappy at that to begin with. As i'm not touching the Crosshair Formula V due to the price and Sabertooth is apparently out of stock, the M5A99/x EVO is not in stock either.. and *I wouldn't want to wait a couple of weeks for them to import and deliver it. After the experience with Gigabyte I really want to go Asus* and *my options are VERY limited .*..
> 
> So, any thoughts? Much appreciated.


did ya read his post?


----------



## bond32

He said he had the UD3 which is known to have many issues. I mentioned the UD5 as an option because it works as the UD3 should have. Guess next time I won't respond so this thread doesn't get cluttered with people calling out ZOMG DID you READ lolZ!1!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> He said he had the UD3 which is known to have many issues. I mentioned the UD5 as an option because it works as the UD3 should have. Guess next time I won't respond so this thread doesn't get cluttered with people calling out ZOMG DID you READ lolZ!1!


Don't get your knickers in a twist it was only some light hearted fun









if ya gonna post in this thread you have to be happy







This is where i must mention you dont own a 8300, but seeing how im in a good mood today ill let that slip...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Don't get your knickers in a twist it was only some light hearted fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if ya gonna post in this thread you have to be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where i must mention you dont own a 8300, but seeing how im in a good mood today ill let that slip...


Hard to tell when someone is just yanking your chain over the Internet. But yeah I don't own an 8300 anymore.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Don't get your knickers in a twist it was only some light hearted fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if ya gonna post in this thread you have to be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where i must mention you dont own a 8300, but seeing how im in a good mood today ill let that slip...


Treat hurricane with such kindness.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hard to tell when someone is just yanking your chain over the Internet. But yeah I don't own an 8300 anymore.


Why?


----------



## Masteroverclock

Can personally vouch for the m5a97 evo/pro . Such a solid board . Got a squealing problem with a capacitor scince i had it but no stability issues . Tested overclocking on 1333 x 4 4GB with my mates h100 an got throttled at 4.6 so any higer i reccoment its older brother if it happens to pop in stock


----------



## d1nky

all of the M5 boards throttle at some stage, quite heavy vrm throttling.

i think asus went a bit too far with this vrm protection thing.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> all of the M5 boards throttle at some stage, quite heavy vrm throttling.
> 
> i think asus went a bit too far with this vrm protection thing.


No.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> all of the M5 boards throttle at some stage, quite heavy vrm throttling.
> 
> i think asus went a bit too far with this vrm protection thing.


nah they just wanted you to buy the big gUnZ1! bahah 4+1 power phase VRM's isn't that much when you are talking solid 8 cores.. In addition keep in mind that they didn't designed it to overclock Heck the sabertooth is designed a bit but as its limitation but go CHV and you are on

Capitalism at it s finest and keeps cost of production down.. Smart business sense TBH you want a Solid board you pay for end of story
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No tacos eat hamsters.


well you are quite odd sir!


----------



## d1nky

LOL ranger! wasnt you told to leave this thread









damn the asrock extreme boards wasnt designed to overclock but they still are solid as hell for it! and none of the lame core at 3300mhz every second!

but youre right, if ya want it you have to pay for it! but if ya dont want to pay for it, MOD IT!

and whoever has the asus digi throttling M5.... modding the vrms to stay cool is a good step forward for better oc


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL ranger! wasnt you told to leave this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn the asrock extreme boards wasnt designed to overclock but they still are solid as hell for it! and none of the lame core at 3300mhz every second!
> 
> but youre right, if ya want it you have to pay for it! but if ya dont want to pay for it, MOD IT!
> 
> and whoever has the asus digi throttling M5.... modding the vrms to stay cool is a good step forward for better oc


Hush you!

I agree with the MODDING but also not for the weak hearted


----------



## d1nky

i done it on the M5A78L MUSB3 not too hard, and im a noob lol

self adhesive heatsinks... a fan on the sinks... fan on the back.

LLC is a big part of vrm heat so go easy with it, and adjust for vdroop accordingly.

i know i only had an fx4100 on it, but it helped. it wouldnt stop throttling when overclocked but reduced the time it took to throttle and only throttled shortly instead of a constant throttle. i went OTT and even timed how long it took to throttle lol

however sometimes i did go pass the 1.55v

(had to add some more throttle in there)^^^


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL ranger! wasnt you told to leave this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn the asrock extreme boards wasnt designed to overclock but they still are solid as hell for it! and none of the lame core at 3300mhz every second!
> 
> but youre right, if ya want it you have to pay for it! but if ya dont want to pay for it, MOD IT!
> 
> and whoever has the asus digi throttling M5.... modding the vrms to stay cool is a good step forward for better oc


I was not, never got an answer!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hush you!
> 
> I agree with the apple corporation.


what the man


----------



## d1nky

Fears, WTH you have shamed this thread!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Fears, WTH you have shamed this thread!


+1

Dinky come on steam man


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> +1
> 
> Dinky come on steam man


Lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> +1
> 
> Dinky come on steam man


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lol ranger go away


i cant my rigs in bits again, im building a new mod. and had to test the chassis for sizes etc with my rig. may install it on this actually lol

i been awaay and missed all this fanta.... i mean banter!


----------



## gertruude

anybody know how i can get rid of this for good?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i cant my rigs in bits again, im building a new mod. and had to test the chassis for sizes etc with my rig. may install it on this actually lol
> 
> i been awaay and missed all this fanta.... i mean banter!


you are right i did mess the thread up lol.. any one get 10k physics in 3dmark 11 id like to compare


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> anybody know how i can get rid of this for good?


google search it, theres mods for the metro thing to look like win7

also someone once mentioned you can put the power buttons somewhere else, like the desktop.

windows8 is friggin annoying, but its quicker than 7


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i cant my rigs in bits again, im building a new mod. and had to test the chassis for sizes etc with my rig. may install it on this actually lol
> 
> i been awaay and missed all this fanta.... i mean banter!


Did you just edit fears post to say go away? lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> anybody know how i can get rid of this for good?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Only thing on my metro screen is my programmes, all the rest un-installed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Only thing on my metro screen is my programmes, all the rest un-installed


Didnt even click(mind the pun) i could uninstall the annoying apps

I may start to like this a bit better now









Merci


----------



## MadGoat

Start8

I've been using it since the first install of Win8. Its everything it should be.... well worth the couple bucks. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Has anyone here ever fried a CPU with either too many gigawatts or too much heat ?


yeah, 1.21 Gigawatts.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yeah, 1.21 Gigawatts.


Gigawatts lol


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Gigawatts lol


Herd this was a quote on the AMD FX-9*** slides.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Herd this was a quote on the AMD FX-9*** slides.


HAahahahah


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Start8
> 
> I've been using it since the first install of Win8. Its everything it should be.... well worth the couple bucks. You won't be dissapointed.


10x better








http://www.startisback.com/


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> yeah, 1.21 Gigawatts.


Great Scott !


----------



## Tarnix

actually... the 1.21 GW is a reference to this, in case some people didn't get it:


----------



## d1nky

LOL all i got from that is:

the FX9*** will need 1.21 JIGGAWATTS and im going to be stuck back in the future with the FX8350 because i dont have enough plutonium for the 9series!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL all i got from that is:
> 
> the FX9*** will need 1.21 JIGGAWATTS and im going to be stuck back in the future with the FX8350 because i dont have enough plutonium for the 9series!


you missed 88mph


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Start8
> 
> I've been using it since the first install of Win8. Its everything it should be.... well worth the couple bucks. You won't be dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 10x better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.startisback.com/
Click to expand...

They do the exact same thing, literally. As in, even the menu/settings page is identical. From a technical perspective, neither is better.

Although I will say, I trust Stardock (Start8, and maker of many other awesome programs and games) over some unknown guy who just made a program. Plus I like not being limited to how many of MY computers I can use it on. (See: Start8 vs StartisBack's Licencing)


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you missed 88mph


oh and fan speeds will be 88mph push/push/pull/pull config for cooling the FX9***

FX 9 IS OUT!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185801


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> oh and fan speeds will be 88mph push/push/pull/pull config for cooling the FX9***
> 
> FX 9 IS OUT!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185801


Dat price. Nope. 3930K all day.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They do the exact same thing, literally. As in, even the menu/settings page is identical. From a technical perspective, neither is better.
> 
> Although I will say, I trust Stardock (Start8, and maker of many other awesome programs and games) over some unknown guy who just made a program. Plus I like not being limited to how many of MY computers I can use it on. (See: Start8 vs StartisBack's Licencing)


Last time I tried Start8, there was no way to right click Pictures / Docs / Videos etc on the start menu and have to real right click context menu appear with Copy / Paste

Same as right clicking Computer, it didn't give a properties menu that took you to System properties etc

Unless they have improved in since then, it was a lot more limited in functions than StartIsBack / Real start menu

StartIsBack uses the old Windows Start menu code to produce and make its start menu function identically to Win 7s, Start8 is a completely stand alone app and thus is limited in its interaction with explorer

EDIT - Right click on StartIsBack


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Red1776

Well I just hit 7.7GHz stable.... The voltage is a bit high, but hey.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I just hit 7.7GHz stable.... The voltage is a bit high, but hey.


got any spare plutonium?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Where is proof?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I just hit 7.7GHz stable.... The voltage is a bit high, but hey.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They do the exact same thing, literally. As in, even the menu/settings page is identical. From a technical perspective, neither is better.
> 
> Although I will say, I trust Stardock (Start8, and maker of many other awesome programs and games) over some unknown guy who just made a program. Plus I like not being limited to how many of MY computers I can use it on. (See: Start8 vs StartisBack's Licencing)
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I tried Start8, there was no way to right click Pictures / Docs / Videos etc on the start menu and have to real right click context menu appear with Copy / Paste
> 
> Same as right clicking Computer, it didn't give a properties menu that took you to System properties etc
> 
> Unless they have improved in since then, it was a lot more limited in functions than StartIsBack / Real start menu
> 
> StartIsBack uses the old Windows Start menu code to produce and make its start menu function identically to Win 7s, Start8 is a completely stand alone app and thus is limited in its interaction with explorer
Click to expand...

Ok, one, everything you just said Start8 doesn't do, you're right, because _Win8 still does that natively..._ You broke something if it didn't do that for you, because things shown in menus are literal links to the actual file. "Computer" in Start8 is the exact same file as "Computer" on the desktop. Everything is the same. This includes all standard files too.



Two, no it does not use Windows code. Unless you think he's in a prison somewhere and MS did not have the site taken down. How you even got that idea I don't know, but you should burn it with fire so you don't claim it again.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Where is proof?


You wait right there while I go get it


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, one, everything you just said Start8 doesn't do, you're right, because _Win8 still does that natively..._ You broke something if it didn't do that for you, because things shown in menus are literal links to the actual file. "Computer" in Start8 is the exact same file as "Computer" on the desktop. Everything is the same. This includes all standard files too.
> 
> Two, no it does not use Windows code. Unless you think he's in a prison somewhere and MS did not have the site taken down. How you even got that idea I don't know, but you should burn it with fire so you don't claim it again.


Like I say, it didn't do that when I last used it, right click context menus on folders on the start menu did not have paste options or properties menus

--
I got the whole using the old start menu code from a forum where people were explaining why StartIsBack doesn't work with the 8.1 leaks, due to MS removing even more of the old start menu code

I didn't mean he has windows code stolen from MS, I meant StartIsBack interacts with the old start menu code that is still within Windows 8

I never tried it, just going on what I read.

Either way, StartIsBack feels much a more natural start menu, no different to 7s, Start8 had a 3rd party app feel to it, easy to tell it was just something appearing in the corner of the screen vs actually being part of explorer, much less polished imo

But hey, each to their own


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I just hit 7.7GHz stable.... The voltage is a bit high, but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got any spare plutonium?
Click to expand...

No I don't have any to spare.because now it's genuinely 24/7 OC cuz I can't restart without a thunderstorm


----------



## Vencenzo

Cute... so they are gonna sell 8350's with a 5.0 clock and call them 9590's.
HSA or bust.


----------



## ebduncan

1.21 gigawatts can be cooled using this






haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicdave26*
> 
> Either way, StartIsBack feels much a more natural start menu, no different to 7s, Start8 had a 3rd party app feel to it, easy to tell it was just something appearing in the corner of the screen vs actually being part of explorer, much less polished imo


Aaaand you're making things up again. Seriously, don't do that. You just admitted you have no experience with Start8, that gives you zero ground to make a comparison...

Did you even look through the two menus? They are (once again) exactly the same. They handle the same features, the same abilities, and even use the same Menu styles and icons:




So please, make up more "facts" about how one does things the other doesn't. I can take screenshots all day.


----------



## magicdave26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Aaaand you're making things up again. Seriously, don't do that. You just admitted you have no experience with Start8, that gives you zero ground to make a comparison...
> 
> Did you even look through the two menus? They are (once again) exactly the same. They handle the same features, the same abilities, and even use the same Menu styles and icons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please, make up more "facts" about how one does things the other doesn't. I can take screenshots all day.


Enjoy taking your screenshots then, Im bored /


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

In later news broadwell in 2015 pits steamroller with haswell.. haswell e comes 2014 supposed 8cores.. i think amd is trying to get up there while they can..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> In later news broadwell in 2015 pits steamroller with haswell.. haswell e comes 2014 supposed 8cores.. i think amd is trying to get up there while they can..


I hope so though it wouldnt really affect my purchases....i keep saying it and i will never go intel again for myself. I have it on good authority amd will be flying in a couple of years time









My win8 test is going well i using kyadck's choice now, i did magicdaves all today and i must say kyadck is right


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm sorry how was this not reading his post? Is he limited by ONE SINGLE SUPPLIER or can he buy online? Can he walk into a different retailer? Or is he living in Antarctica where there is only one local Best Buy around the corner?


First, thanks to everyone for the opinions. The issue got sorted out the following way: I took out everything of the PC, reseated, repasted, even took out the NB radiators since I was up for it, then plugged everything back in and voila.. My PC is up and running again. So I'm stuck with the UD3 for now. I didn't quite want to spend the cash on a new board anyway.

As per why I am so limited in my purchase, most (if not all) online stores over here get their stuff from the same supplier. And for some unknown reason, AMD AM3+ boards on the 9xx chipset are out of stock. All online retailers that are not from abroad have them out of stock. I could find the M5A97 evo, the Sabertooh r2.0 which proved out to be out of stock as well, the Crosshair Formula V and some other low end ASUS card that was on a 7xx chipset so a no-no.

I could find a few MSI or ASrock boards, but nothing really good in supply so I had to either go for what's in storage (which is delivered in about 2 days) or wait for something to be imported by them which could take up to a couple of weeks. Since my PC was not booting, that was not really an option for me.

I could order from ebay or amazon but there's always delays and trouble with delivery over here, so it would have taken at least a week as well... that's why I said I'm severely limited in my choices.

Nevertheless, back on the UD3 which won't do more than 4.44 / 4.5 on 1.45v ... don't recommend this board to whoever wants to overclock. And I've heard from more sources that the same chip that did about the same (4.5 on 1.45ish volts) on the UD3 did 4.5 - 4.6 on M5A99x ...

Oh, and btw, Gigabyte's LLC is totally weird

If I set anything from Auto to Ultra High, load volts will jump with about 0.05v above what is set in BIOS. If I set it to Extreme on the other hand, it just goes about 0.02 above what's set in BIOS, but will also sometimes drop 0.02 below that value... so Extreme LLC seems to be more tempered than any other setting. Really.. don't recommend the UD3 for overclocking the Vishera, not from my experience anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm sorry how was this not reading his post? Is he limited by ONE SINGLE SUPPLIER or can he buy online? Can he walk into a different retailer? Or is he living in Antarctica where there is only one local Best Buy around the corner?
> 
> 
> 
> First, thanks to everyone for the opinions. The issue got sorted out the following way: I took out everything of the PC, reseated, repasted, even took out the NB radiators since I was up for it, then plugged everything back in and voila.. My PC is up and running again. So I'm stuck with the UD3 for now. I didn't quite want to spend the cash on a new board anyway.
> 
> As per why I am so limited in my purchase, most (if not all) online stores over here get their stuff from the same supplier. And for some unknown reason, AMD AM3+ boards on the 9xx chipset are out of stock. All online retailers that are not from abroad have them out of stock. I could find the M5A97 evo, the Sabertooh r2.0 which proved out to be out of stock as well, the Crosshair Formula V and some other low end ASUS card that was on a 7xx chipset so a no-no.
> 
> I could find a few MSI or ASrock boards, but nothing really good in supply so I had to either go for what's in storage (which is delivered in about 2 days) or wait for something to be imported by them which could take up to a couple of weeks. Since my PC was not booting, that was not really an option for me.
> 
> I could order from ebay or amazon but there's always delays and trouble with delivery over here, so it would have taken at least a week as well... that's why I said I'm severely limited in my choices.
> 
> Nevertheless, back on the UD3 which won't do more than 4.44 / 4.5 on 1.45v ... don't recommend this board to whoever wants to overclock. And I've heard from more sources that the same chip that did about the same (4.5 on 1.45ish volts) on the UD3 did 4.5 - 4.6 on M5A99x ...
> 
> Oh, and btw, Gigabyte's LLC is totally weird
> 
> If I set anything from Auto to Ultra High, load volts will jump with about 0.05v above what is set in BIOS. If I set it to Extreme on the other hand, it just goes about 0.02 above what's set in BIOS, but will also sometimes drop 0.02 below that value... so Extreme LLC seems to be more tempered than any other setting. Really.. don't recommend the UD3 for overclocking the Vishera, not from my experience anyway.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

It's just you, or at minimum your chip. Many people can OC well with the UD3, including one of two 8320s to hit 5Ghz. Even the 970A-UD3 OC's well.

Follow the thread, there's more UD3's out there than yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> In later news broadwell in 2015 pits steamroller with haswell.. haswell e comes 2014 supposed 8cores.. i think amd is trying to get up there while they can..
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so though it wouldnt really affect my purchases....i keep saying it and i will never go intel again for myself. I have it on good authority amd will be flying in a couple of years time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My win8 test is going well i using kyadck's choice now, i did magicdaves all today and i must say kyadck is right
Click to expand...

Better now that there's some form of reasonable UI back?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's just you, or at minimum your chip. Many people can OC well with the UD3, including one of two 8320s to hit 5Ghz. Even the 970A-UD3 OC's well.
> 
> Follow the thread, there's more UD3's out there than yours.
> Better now that there's some form of reasonable UI back?


Much better thanks







i think its pretty good, its better than what i thought if im honest, though theres still a few niggly things i need to try and iron out. When ya transferring files etc things tend to get a little slow lol

Im just defragging to see if its that, i have transferred over 1tb of stuff nearly









i still think it was ugly lol my kids are like dad install that on ours too


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

on the fx-9590,

from my little grain of sand here, I don't think calling it an oc'd 8350, is quite right.

Sure the 8350's can prolly get up to a 220w+ power draw, but for some reason i seriously doubt 9590's will run 1.5v-1.6v on stock settings

Also, I find it hard to believe that the first price released, is the final public price.

take in first run advanced orders (iirc which usually always cost more)

MRSP has not be specified that i know of.. (i'm thinking this large price tag is the MRSP), in which case the processor will be cheaper to the public. (if they will be made available past system intigrators)

I would assume that this new chip with draw WAY more amps then the previous various, albeit at the same voltage.

everything being said.. the TDP is pretty much what is gunna keep me on 8350 for awhile.

I am however SUPER stoked to potentially see a new chipset and MOBO's designed for the 9590 to work with the 8350.

or a dual AM3+ board with a 9590 chipset to be able to run a pair of 8350s hehehehe


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> on the fx-9590,
> 
> from my little grain of sand here, I don't think calling it an oc'd 8350, is quite right.
> 
> Sure the 8350's can prolly get up to a 220w+ power draw, but for some reason i seriously doubt 9590's will run 1.5v-1.6v on stock settings
> 
> Also, I find it hard to believe that the first price released, is the final public price.
> 
> take in first run advanced orders (iirc which usually always cost more)
> 
> MRSP has not be specified that i know of.. (i'm thinking this large price tag is the MRSP), in which case the processor will be cheaper to the public. (if they will be made available past system intigrators)
> 
> I would assume that this new chip with draw WAY more amps then the previous various, albeit at the same voltage.
> 
> everything being said.. the TDP is pretty much what is gunna keep me on 8350 for awhile.
> 
> I am however SUPER stoked to potentially see a new chipset and MOBO's designed for the 9590 to work with the 8350.
> 
> or a dual AM3+ board with a 9590 chipset to be able to run a pair of 8350s hehehehe


They are overclocked Piledriver. I'm sorry if that bursts a bubble, but that's all it is. They will obviously be binned much higher, but it's still Vishera.

As for dual-CPU, not going to happen. PD in consumer form lacks the second HT link needed for multi-CPU configuration. Server chips have 4 HT links; one to each of the other 3 CPUs, and one for the Northbridge.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They are overclocked Piledriver. I'm sorry if that bursts a bubble, but that's all it is. They will obviously be binned much higher, but it's still Vishera.
> 
> As for dual-CPU, not going to happen. PD in consumer form lacks the second HT link needed for multi-CPU configuration. Server chips have 4 HT links; one to each of the other 3 CPUs, and one for the Northbridge.


nope, no bubble burst. just astonished that this is really what amd is doing..

and bummer, only in dreams i guess lmao


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They are overclocked Piledriver. I'm sorry if that bursts a bubble, but that's all it is. They will obviously be binned much higher, but it's still Vishera.
> 
> As for dual-CPU, not going to happen. PD in consumer form lacks the second HT link needed for multi-CPU configuration. Server chips have 4 HT links; one to each of the other 3 CPUs, and one for the Northbridge.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, no bubble burst. just astonished that this is really what amd is doing..
> 
> and bummer, only in dreams i guess lmao
Click to expand...

Maybe someday we'll get G34 consumer boards ala Intel EE.









I wouldn't call the Centurion chips wasting time though. It's worth quite a bit of PR, doesn't take all that much effort, and it can be used to keep in peoples minds until the next chip comes out, like Richland.


----------



## Durquavian

I disagree. I think there may be even a subtle change or refinement in the 9590. Even better binned isn't gonna do this easily. The 220 TDP is because AMD lacked a TDP designation above 125, so I was told. And based on MSI's rational for capping voltage in the bios at 1.4490v was that the TDP was 140 and not 125 as previously released by AMD. But back to the 5ghz 9590. It is believed the reason for the 6800k great over clocking on air is implemented in the 9590, and why it can release at 5ghz.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So, my cat bumped my case off the desk and now it's dead, I'm assuming it's the MOBO. I wanted to get a new one but apparently there's a very LOW SUPPLY of AM3+ 9xx boards around here, wend for the Sabertooth r2.0 but they said stock is out for that one as well. So, I am now looking at the M5A97 EVO R2.0 - do you have any experience with that? Would you recommend it? Is it any good for OC-ing? My UD3 was crappy at that to begin with. As i'm not touching the Crosshair Formula V due to the price and Sabertooth is apparently out of stock, the M5A99/x EVO is not in stock either.. and I wouldn't want to wait a couple of weeks for them to import and deliver it. After the experience with Gigabyte I really want to go Asus and my options are VERY limited ...
> 
> So, any thoughts? Much appreciated.


Go for a Gigabyte 990FX UD5. it is a very decent board. The ASUS MA97 is NOT a good board for overclocking at all. The Giga UD5 will run about $159 US if you price it on various websites.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Maybe someday we'll get G34 consumer boards ala Intel EE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the Centurion chips wasting time though. It's worth quite a bit of PR, doesn't take all that much effort, and it can be used to keep in peoples minds until the next chip comes out, like Richland.


The question for the enthusiast, when they become available solo is: how much higher clock can you squeeze out of them? Perhaps 5.2 or 5.3 GHZ???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's just you, or at minimum your chip. Many people can OC well with the UD3, including one of two 8320s to hit 5Ghz. Even the 970A-UD3 OC's well.
> 
> Follow the thread, there's more UD3's out there than yours.
> Better now that there's some form of reasonable UI back?


Maybe he has version 1.0 which was not very good.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's just you, or at minimum your chip. Many people can OC well with the UD3, including one of two 8320s to hit 5Ghz. Even the 970A-UD3 OC's well.
> 
> Follow the thread, there's more UD3's out there than yours.
> Better now that there's some form of reasonable UI back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he has version 1.0 which was not very good.
Click to expand...

He has LLC.

Rev 3 maybe.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The question for the enthusiast, when they become available solo is: how much higher clock can you squeeze out of them? Perhaps 5.2 or 5.3 GHZ???


well turbo is slated to go to 5.2, (again, so far stated as rumor, no information available on AMD site)

but i assume given the way the PD react, i'm sure 5.6+ wouldn't be out of question.

the only questions really is can this hold up to claims and be run on Air. Due to the wording i wouldn't be surprised if 5.2-5.3 would be the limit for air.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The question for the enthusiast, when they become available solo is: how much higher clock can you squeeze out of them? Perhaps 5.2 or 5.3 GHZ???
> 
> 
> 
> well turbo is slated to go to 5.2, (again, so far stated as rumor, no information available on AMD site)
> 
> but i assume given the way the PD react, i'm sure 5.6+ wouldn't be out of question.
> 
> the only questions really is can this hold up to claims and be run on Air. Due to the wording i wouldn't be surprised if 5.2-5.3 would be the limit for air.
Click to expand...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7066/amd-announces-fx9590-and-fx9370-return-of-the-ghz-race

It isn't a case of rumor anymore, AMD announced the chip at E3. 5Ghz full turbo.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well turbo is slated to go to 5.2, (again, so far stated as rumor, no information available on AMD site)
> 
> but i assume given the way the PD react, i'm sure 5.6+ wouldn't be out of question.
> 
> the only questions really is can this hold up to claims and be run on Air. Due to the wording i wouldn't be surprised if 5.2-5.3 would be the limit for air.


so much? on air? Nah, cant see it....theres so many varibles withcases and psu's etc etc for them to say yes it will do this, doesnt add up

Im still not convinced they can do 5ghz on air and still stay within ideal temps

There's a catch somewhere


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They do the exact same thing, literally. As in, even the menu/settings page is identical. From a technical perspective, neither is better.
> 
> Although I will say, I trust Stardock (Start8, and maker of many other awesome programs and games) over some unknown guy who just made a program. Plus I like not being limited to how many of MY computers I can use it on. (See: Start8 vs StartisBack's Licencing)


I back up Kyad on this. I have win 8 on 1 of my three ssd drtives. Start 8 is the only thing that kept me from removing that abomination from my drive. I have been a Stardock user since the company was a start-up. It first exclusively produced games and utilities for IBM's os/2 platform. Their Galactic Civilizations became a big hit on windows , but it started on os/2. Their products are rock solid. Their games are ALL multithreaded. I still buy their software and probably always will.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I just hit 7.7GHz stable.... The voltage is a bit high, but hey.


Finally got a GD-80?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7066/amd-announces-fx9590-and-fx9370-return-of-the-ghz-race
> 
> It isn't a case of rumor anymore, AMD announced the chip at E3. 5Ghz full turbo.


ah, my misunderstand, i read it like 5ghz+ turbo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so much? on air? Nah, cant see it....theres so many varibles withcases and psu's etc etc for them to say yes it will do this, doesnt add up
> 
> Im still not convinced they can do 5ghz on air and still stay within ideal temps
> 
> There's a catch somewhere


I'm likewise skeptical.

unless this is strictly system builder item, i'd see it a super bad move to have them strictly liquid or exotic cooling.

i see it as this, new processor that is over 4x the price of its predecessor, with only about a 30% clock boost over said predecessor? and nearly double its TDP?

that screams super elite niche market to me. when you can get the 8350 still and with a little bit of coin can get it to the same clock speed, and still likely to have a few hundred left over.

It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well I just hit 7.7GHz stable.... The voltage is a bit high, but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a GD-80?
Click to expand...

Naw, If I got a GD-80 it would be in the repair shop


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, Fans are keeping my CPU cool, but they'd like a little extra help. Difference between 60% and 100% fan speed is a sad 5C, so they obviously aren't being used to their full potential. I want to help them.

I know a few people here went with the 380a (this one I assume). Opinions on the matter? Even if it means a few degrees, I'd prefer black or silver, but it's gotta be better than this raystorm.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Naw, If I got a GD-80 it would be in the repair shop


Haven't you heard? MSI's rma division closed up due to lack of business


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, Fans are keeping my CPU cool, but they'd like a little extra help. Difference between 60% and 100% fan speed is a sad 5C, so they obviously aren't being used to their full potential. I want to help them.
> 
> I know a few people here went with the 380a (this one I assume). Opinions on the matter? Even if it means a few degrees, I'd prefer black or silver, but it's gotta be better than this raystorm.


Its a beast mate....i reckon u see at least 5-10c difference


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its a beast mate....i reckon u see at least 5-10c difference


10c = 200mhz on the top end


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its a beast mate....i reckon u see at least 5-10c difference


you know that the raystorm is one of the best water blocks available right?

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/thermal-results-part-1-regular-tim/

this round up should help ya. The compared to the raystorm the 380i is about 3-4 c better.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you know that the raystorm is one of the best water blocks available right? Not sure how the 380 block would perform, but the raystorm block is VERY good.


Dude ive owned a raystorm and i know what its like, and its not as good as the 380a

raystorm is for watercooling naabs, they arent the best thats out there by a long shot

dont big them up when they arent that great









I had mine a month before i replaced nearly everything from the rs360 kit

only had to go back on the 360 rad is cause i stuck a screw driver right into the fins and leaked everywhere on my new rad


----------



## ebduncan

i edited my posted to include a link to a review to most water blocks available.

They all perform about the same really, the largest difference is 6c, from worst to best. Raystorm is the best performing water block per dollar and on average temperature is only 2-3 c behind the Koolance 380. Worth it to swap out? I wouldn't bother.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its a beast mate....i reckon u see at least 5-10c difference
> 
> 
> 
> 10c = 200mhz on the top end
Click to expand...

I already have five, I'm just tired of cooking in this small office and want temps lower.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i edited my posted to include a link to a review to most water blocks available.
> 
> They all perform about the same really, the largest difference is 6c, from worst to best. Raystorm is the best performing water block per dollar and on average temperature is only 2-3 c behind the Koolance 380. Worth it to swap out? I wouldn't bother.


I tend not to follow review sites much and comparison, i dont feel they reflect real world usage.

I know it isnt as close as that site made out, i know that swapping out the blocks and buying fatter barbs and i had a 10c difference to the raystorm block

The raystorm is alright dont get me wrong, but for a little more extra cash you can do alot better


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i edited my posted to include a link to a review to most water blocks available.
> 
> They all perform about the same really, the largest difference is 6c, from worst to best. Raystorm is the best performing water block per dollar and on average temperature is only 2-3 c behind the Koolance 380. Worth it to swap out? I wouldn't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend not to follow review sites much and comparison, i dont feel they reflect real world usage.
> 
> I know it isnt as close as that site made out, i know that swapping out the blocks and buying fatter barbs and i had a 10c difference to the raystorm block
> 
> The raystorm is alright dont get me wrong, but for a little more extra cash you can do alot better
Click to expand...

Well I just ordered a 380A a few days ago (basically for the looks) it runs a dead heat with the previous king of the hill the 370A I have in here now.



in other happenings, My sleeving from new OCN sponsor LutroO Customs (as well as the nifty custom tools)
http://lutro0-customs.com/pages/sleeving-guides
came in as well as my 'super reservoir'


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I already have five, I'm just tired of cooking in this small office and want temps lower.


Wouldn't it still heat the room up just as much? No matter how efficient the cooling is it's still dissipating 125w+ into the room.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Wouldn't it still heat the room up just as much? No matter how efficient the cooling is it's still dissipating 125w+ into the room.






Yep, thermodynamics and such


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Wouldn't it still heat the room up just as much? No matter how efficient the cooling is it's still dissipating 125w+ into the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thermodynamics and such
Click to expand...

I had that thought the other night. Are you sure about that?

I ran quadfire on air for a bit before putting blocks on them and they ran at 85c and turned the room into a sauna. Now with water cooling they only get to 37c and have little effect on the room ambient temp. I mean can fans blowing 85c air off the HS into the room be the same as fans blowing 37c air off the rad fins?
I mean a components that does not reach the warmer temperature is producing less resistance which creates heat (and more power draw) so if the components is creating less resistance and pulling less energy, and not reaching the same high temperature, would the effect on the ambient temp be less?
I think my brain is smoking.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I had that thought the other night. Are you sure about that?
> 
> I ran quadfire on air for a bit before putting blocks on them and they ran at 85c and turned the room into a sauna. Now with water cooling they only get to 37c and have little effect on the room ambient temp. I mean can fans blowing 85c air off the HS into the room be the same as fans blowing 37c air off the rad fins?
> I mean a components that does not reach the warmer temperature is producing less resistance which creates heat (and more power draw) so if the components is creating less resistance and pulling less energy, and not reaching the same high temperature, would the effect on the ambient temp be less?
> I think my brain is smoking.






Hmm, good point. So a 125 TDP Cpu is going to output the same amount of heat but room temp is affected by how many BTU's your cooler is able to handle, it would be nice to see such an equation for cooling units.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I had that thought the other night. Are you sure about that?
> 
> I ran quadfire on air for a bit before putting blocks on them and they ran at 85c and turned the room into a sauna. Now with water cooling they only get to 37c and have little effect on the room ambient temp. I mean can fans blowing 85c air off the HS into the room be the same as fans blowing 37c air off the rad fins?
> I mean a components that does not reach the warmer temperature is producing less resistance which creates heat (and more power draw) so if the components is creating less resistance and pulling less energy, and not reaching the same high temperature, would the effect on the ambient temp be less?
> I think my brain is smoking.


from a thermal dynamics standpoint, that is impossible. The same amount of heat is being dissipated. Now unless your radiators are not located in your room that your describing would be the only way you would experience those results.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> 
> Hmm, good point. So a 125 TDP Cpu is going to output the same amount of heat but room temp is affected by how many BTU's your cooler is able to handle, it would be nice to see such an equation for cooling units.


I can run some numbers if you would like. I'm a mechanical engineering student. There are a lot of variables but for one to actually feel the heat from air coolers as opposed to water, remember that the convection coefficient of water is many magnitudes better than air (basically a measure of the ability of a fluid to transfer heat). In fact, air is regarded as the worst possible fluid to use to transfer heat, but obviously it is abundant.


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Spoiler: Warning: Text Afoot



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I can run some numbers if you would like. I'm a mechanical engineering student. There are a lot of variables but for one to actually feel the heat from air coolers as opposed to water, remember that the convection coefficient of water is many magnitudes better than air (basically a measure of the ability of a fluid to transfer heat). In fact, air is regarded as the worst possible fluid to use to transfer heat, but obviously it is abundant.






I mean't as a standard.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> 
> I mean't as a standard.


I'm not sure I follow what you're asking. When considering simply what heat goes from the cpu to the ambient, it's just too many things involved. Huge area the heat goes to as well as that heat is lost to any area of cooler temperature inside and out.

If you're curious about the effectiveness of water vs air, consider an air cooler. Heat from the cpu is dispersed by many fins straight to air with a terribly low convection coefficient. Now consider water where conduction occurs to copper, then convection to the working fluid (water, brine, etc), then convection again to air through a much larger surface area.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I can run some numbers if you would like. I'm a mechanical engineering student. There are a lot of variables but for one to actually feel the heat from air coolers as opposed to water, remember that the convection coefficient of water is many magnitudes better than air (basically a measure of the ability of a fluid to transfer heat). In fact, air is regarded as the worst possible fluid to use to transfer heat, but obviously it is abundant.


Yes water removes heat much faster than air. Hence why water cooling is more effective than air cooling. However the same amount of heat is being put into the surrounding air. So unless the heat exchange is happening somewhere else other than the room his computer is in both cooling methods will provide the same delta temperature increase.

Nice your a fellow ME guy, I'm a MAE guy (mechanical and aerospace engineer) Though I already have my degree


----------



## bond32

Nice. Yeah I graduate next spring. Pretty excited too. I'll most likely be in Hvac


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Yes water removes heat much faster than air. Hence why water cooling is more effective than air cooling. However the same amount of heat is being put into the surrounding air. So unless the heat exchange is happening somewhere else other than the room his computer is in both cooling methods will provide the same delta temperature increase.
> 
> Nice your a fellow ME guy, I'm a MAE guy (mechanical and aerospace engineer) Though I already have my degree


not quite as the air blowing through the rad stays much cooler than the air blowing through the heatsink.. In addition once the water hits peak temp you are blow same ammount of heat minus the heat added due to resistance as the water keeps cooler,, so less heat = less resistance = cooler temps = less heat to disapate


----------



## lorderrorprone4

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm not sure I follow what you're asking. When considering simply what heat goes from the cpu to the ambient, it's just too many things involved. Huge area the heat goes to as well as that heat is lost to any area of cooler temperature inside and out.
> 
> If you're curious about the effectiveness of water vs air, consider an air cooler. Heat from the cpu is dispersed by many fins straight to air with a terribly low convection coefficient. Now consider water where conduction occurs to copper, then convection to the working fluid (water, brine, etc), then convection again to air through a much larger surface area.






You know how an A/C's ability is measured in BTUs, that would be nice for CPU coolers. Something like this cooler dissipates xxx amount of BTUs at 75 degrees room temperature. You could even add in a 10' by 10' room if you really want to get that precise.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not quite as the air blowing through the rad stays much cooler than the air blowing through the heatsink.. In addition once the water hits peak temp you are blow same ammount of heat minus the heat added due to resistance as the water keeps cooler,, so less heat = less resistance = cooler temps = less heat to disapate


No one is mentioning anything about time. Ebduncan is right, the same amount of heat will be dumped to the ambient except it's much quicker when there is no medium like water.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorderrorprone4*
> 
> 
> You know how an A/C's ability is measured in BTUs, that would be nice for CPU coolers. Something like this cooler dissipates xxx amount of BTUs at 75 degrees room temperature. You could even add in a 10' by 10' room if you really want to get that precise.


If I can remember I'll chalk something up. This is assuming that a constant 125 watt heat generation from a cpu of, say, 30mm x 30mm? I actually don't know if the cpu produces that 125 at full load or what, I know at smaller loads it's much less but is the 125 the max?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> from a thermal dynamics standpoint, that is impossible. The same amount of heat is being dissipated. Now unless your radiators are not located in your room that your describing would be the only way you would experience those results


.

I want to be able to wrap my brain around this and understand it . here is what does not add up for me.
Lets say you are in a 10 x 10 room in the middle of the room is a electric heater with a heating element, and a fan behind it. Lets say the heating element represents the GPU. If the element reaches only 37c and the heat from it is dispersed into the room (by the fan), How can that have as much of a warming effect as the heating element that is 85c?
after an hour, would not the room that had the 85c heating element have increased the ambient temp of the room by more than the room that had the 37c heating element being dispersed?

This is not even taking into account that a less efficient cooling method would heat up the GPU (element) even more due to higher resistance, which itself creates more heat.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> .
> 
> I want to be able to wrap my brain around this and understand it . here is what does not add up for me.
> Lets say you are in a 10 x 10 room in the middle of the room is a electric heater with a heating element, and a fan behind it. Lets say the heating element represents the GPU. If the element reaches only 37c and the heat from it is dispersed into the room (by the fan), How can that have as much of a warming effect as the heating element that is 85c?
> after an hour, would not the room that had the 85c heating element have increased the ambient temp of the room by more than the room that had the 37c heating element being dispersed?
> 
> This is not even taking into account that a less efficient cooling method would heat up the GPU (element) even more due to higher resistance, which itself creates more heat.


First if the heating element is outputting different amount of heat the results would be exactly like you stated. However in the case of a GPU, the heat output is always going to remain the same. Regardless of how effectively you remove heat from the gpu, the same amount of heat is being removed and put into the ambient.

Just because the gpu is running at a lower temperature doesn't mean that heat doesn't go anywhere.

In your example, if the 37c heating element had a fan and the 85c element didn't have a fan. The tricky part to your question is the one hour part, because the rate of dispersion would be much lower with no fan, and the heating element would slowly cool off over time and output the heat into the room. VS the 37c heating element would put the heat into the room faster, but would also cool off faster. IE the 85c element would slowly get cooler while the 37c element with a fan would get cooler much faster. The same amount of heat is being put into the air over time. The only difference is the time table.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I can run some numbers if you would like. I'm a mechanical engineering student. There are a lot of variables but for one to actually feel the heat from air coolers as opposed to water, remember that the convection coefficient of water is many magnitudes better than air (basically a measure of the ability of a fluid to transfer heat). In fact, air is regarded as the worst possible fluid to use to transfer heat, but obviously it is abundant.


Enjoying reading this convo. but have a couple of questions.

1) Isn't air a gas and not a liquid.
2) If the source of the heat never reaches the same temps then how can it put out the same amount of heat, I. E. if you are cooling the CPU directly with a waterblock and keeping it from creating as much heat an air cooler then how does it affect the ambient temp as much.

Let's say I am having a BBQ with charcoal, if I let it burn normally it will produce a lot of heat, but if I were to spray the coals with water and keep them from getting too hot I can control the amount heat the put off. The source is not producing as much heat hence it has less affect on the air around it. I could be wrong but I thought I would ask so I can learn.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Enjoying reading this convo. but have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Isn't air a gas and not a liquid.
> 2) If the source of the heat never reaches the same temps then how can it put out the same amount of heat, I. E. if you are cooling the CPU directly with a waterblock and keeping it from creating as much heat an air cooler then how does it affect the ambient temp as much.
> 
> Let's say I am having a BBQ with charcoal, if I let it burn normally it will produce a lot of heat, but if I were to spray the coals with water and keep them from getting too hot I can control the amount heat the put off. The source is not producing as much heat hence it has less affect on the air around it. I could be wrong but I thought I would ask so I can learn.


in your example your forgetting something, If the bbq coals are operating at a lower temperature they also don't burn up as fast. Heat over time, rather than lots of heat at once. The bbq coals would last much longer at lower temperature, thus give off heat longer. The net heat added to the air would be the same.

another example 450 degrees = 50+50+50+50+50+50+50+50+50 degrees same amount of heat the difference is how fast its let out. In this example you can have 450 degrees of heat one time, or 50 degrees of heat 9 times.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> in your example your forgetting something, If the bbq coals are operating at a lower temperature they also don't burn up as fast. Heat over time, rather than lots of heat at once. The bbq coals would last much longer at lower temperature, thus give off heat longer. The net heat added to the air would be the same.
> 
> another example 450 degrees = 50+50+50+50+50+50+50+50+50 degrees same amount of heat the difference is how fast its let out. In this example you can have 450 degrees of heat one time, or 50 degrees of heat 9 times.


Absolutely true, but in the case of a GPU or CPU you are only going to run it for a certain length of time. My question was if the CPU is the cause of the heat and it doesn't heat up as much, is the heat still produced? It probable is but that's why I asked.

I thought of another one, take a nuclear reactor, the core has to be cooled to keep it from blowing up from too much heat so the core must not produce as much because it is cooled before it can. It still does it's job but at a lower temp.

I am no engineer or even an engineering student so I am way out of my league. I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> First if the heating element is outputting different amount of heat the results would be exactly like you stated. However in the case of a GPU, the heat output is always going to remain the same. Regardless of how effectively you remove heat from the gpu, the same amount of heat is being removed and put into the ambient.
> 
> Just because the gpu is running at a lower temperature doesn't mean that heat doesn't go anywhere.
> 
> In your example, if the 37c heating element had a fan and the 85c element didn't have a fan. The tricky part to your question is the one hour part, because the rate of dispersion would be much lower with no fan, and the heating element would slowly cool off over time and output the heat into the room. VS the 37c heating element would put the heat into the room faster, but would also cool off faster. IE the 85c element would slowly get cooler while the 37c element with a fan would get cooler much faster. The same amount of heat is being put into the air over time. The only difference is the time table.


i understand what red is saying.
in electronics heat = more resistance. which requires more power which makes more heat generated due to more power

so with an air cooler and in our make believe situation gpu @ 75c would need more power to run the same speed as one on water @ 30c this is due to more resistance due to the extra heat.

that extra heat is what he is talking about. ( if my explanation helps )

less power = less power ( energy ) lost to heat = less heat generated.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> First if the heating element is outputting different amount of heat the results would be exactly like you stated. However in the case of a GPU, the heat output is always going to remain the same. Regardless of how effectively you remove heat from the gpu, the same amount of heat is being removed and put into the ambient.
> 
> Just because the gpu is running at a lower temperature doesn't mean that heat doesn't go anywhere.
> 
> In your example, if the 37c heating element had a fan and the 85c element didn't have a fan. The tricky part to your question is the one hour part, because the rate of dispersion would be much lower with no fan, and the heating element would slowly cool off over time and output the heat into the room. VS the 37c heating element would put the heat into the room faster, but would also cool off faster. IE the 85c element would slowly get cooler while the 37c element with a fan would get cooler much faster. The same amount of heat is being put into the air over time. The only difference is the time table.


Also to add this subject came up due to the room getting hot which would be that the quick rise in temp is over what the a/c could cool off given the room size and ventilation so having the same heat dissipate over time is more efficient than having it pump all at once which would make the room heat up as the main cooling for the room can not control the spike in temp I understand that you are saying that it doesn't matter however in the case with computers it does matter as:

A) there is not always 100% usage
B) It is more easily controlled to use water
C) More efficient

So long story short yes using water will keep the room cooler as opposed to air.. IT is the dispense of heat that makes it so


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

there is something to be said about flow rate resistance.

theoretically speaking, if your start running more efficient cooling block(be it thru materials or design etc)

this will have an effect of the heat dissipation.

if the heat dissipates faster, it takes longer for it to reach its peak temp.

i wouldn't consider this a significant ambient temperature change but it might *feel* different, as the dissipation of the heat has changed.


----------



## ebduncan

If you won't believe a person with a bachelors in MAE (mechanical and aerospace engineering). Your welcome to believe what ever you wish, as long as it helps you sleep at night.

I tried to give multiple examples, and frankly i don't have time to sit here and keep telling you all your theories ARE NOT correct.

Just keep it simple a computer is going to produce X amount of Heat, regardless of how its cooled. The guy who said the electrical resistance is higher due to heat, so it uses more power thus creates more heat. That's a good one, first, the entire GPU doesn't run at that temperature. While yes your statement is partially true higher the heat the more resistance. We are talking about low temperatures, and on the grand scale of things, wouldn't likely even be measurable in the real world.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's just you, or at minimum your chip. Many people can OC well with the UD3, including one of two 8320s to hit 5Ghz. Even the 970A-UD3 OC's well.
> 
> Follow the thread, there's more UD3's out there than yours.


And there's more UD3's out there than yours. It's rude to be pointing fingers like that, or saying "it's you". I am not the only one who has had trouble with the UD3 and when testing their chip on a different mobo it performed better when OCing. Maybe not all UD3 boards are shabby at this, maybe it's the revision (it's rev 2) but all in all, I was not at all impolite to you so you shouldn't do it in return. If you can help with some advice then I'd happily take it from someone with more experience, but if all you can say is "it's you, or at minimum your chip" then could you please just not say it at all?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's just you, or at minimum your chip. Many people can OC well with the UD3, including one of two 8320s to hit 5Ghz. Even the 970A-UD3 OC's well.
> 
> Follow the thread, there's more UD3's out there than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's more UD3's out there than yours. It's rude to be pointing fingers like that, or saying "it's you". I am not the only one who has had trouble with the UD3 and when testing their chip on a different mobo it performed better when OCing. Maybe not all UD3 boards are shabby at this, maybe it's the revision (it's rev 2) but all in all, *I was not at all impolite to you* so you shouldn't do it in return. If you can help with some advice then I'd happily take it from someone with more experience, but if all you can say is "it's you, or at minimum your chip" then could you please just not say it at all?
Click to expand...

You say that... But you just said everyone who owns a UD3 has a bad motherboard.

I will not sit back and do nothing as people make ignorant posts claiming that all things of the type suck because theirs does. Either make it clear that you are the one having problems, or don't make a claim.

Your entire statement was just as bad as someone who gets a single leaky H80 and says Corsair as a company sucks. You just said that about the entire UD3 line, even though there are *three* different UD3 boards for the 900 chipsets, and you don't even have the best one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> If you won't believe a person with a bachelors in MAE (mechanical and aerospace engineering). Your welcome to believe what ever you wish, as long as it helps you sleep at night.
> 
> I tried to give multiple examples, and frankly i don't have time to sit here and keep telling you all your theories ARE NOT correct.
> 
> *Just keep it simple a computer is going to produce X amount of Heat, regardless of how its cooled.* The guy who said the electrical resistance is higher due to heat, so it uses more power thus creates more heat. That's a good one, first, the entire GPU doesn't run at that temperature. While yes your statement is partially true higher the heat the more resistance. We are talking about low temperatures, and on the grand scale of things, wouldn't likely even be measurable in the real world.


Wow. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong. You should, based on your "experience" know so much better than to make a statement like that.

All I have to say is "LN2" and your statement goes completely out the window. The efficiency of a CPU under that kind of cooling is insane, and very easily noticed. Why, exactly, do you think they keep servers in 60F (at full load) rooms? They could just as easily function as high as 100F with everything going full tilt, and the company could save a lot of money paying for less A/C, but they do it anyway.

Efficiency. That's why.

Or, heck, lets go with an example that people in this thread would know best... AMD CPUs will require less voltage and power to function at a given clock speed if they are below around 55C than if they are at, say, 62C. The act of cooling it better allows the CPU to use less power, and thus generate less heat, and keep the CPU even cooler. This is a well known and proven fact, at minimum for the Ph II line.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You say that... But you just said everyone who owns a UD3 has a bad motherboard.
> 
> I will not sit back and do nothing as people make ignorant posts claiming that all things of the type suck because theirs does. Either make it clear that you are the one having problems, or don't make a claim.
> 
> Your entire statement was just as bad as someone who gets a single leaky H80 and says Corsair as a company sucks. You just said that about the entire UD3 line, even though there are *three* different UD3 boards for the 900 chipsets, and you don't even have the best one.
> Wow. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong. You should, based on your "experience" know so much better than to make a statement like that.


Actually, what I said was: "Really.. don't recommend the UD3 for overclocking the Vishera, not from my experience anyway." so I made it clear that it's my experience with the product that made me feel this way. In any case, if you feel you were right to be "making justice" for Gigabyte on this forum then by all means, do so with pride. I was pointing out that to me it was rude and unjustified. Since you're clearly fine with that, it only makes me know what to expect in the future 

Peace, enjoy your UD3.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You say that... But you just said everyone who owns a UD3 has a bad motherboard.
> 
> I will not sit back and do nothing as people make ignorant posts claiming that all things of the type suck because theirs does. Either make it clear that you are the one having problems, or don't make a claim.
> 
> Your entire statement was just as bad as someone who gets a single leaky H80 and says Corsair as a company sucks. You just said that about the entire UD3 line, even though there are *three* different UD3 boards for the 900 chipsets, and you don't even have the best one.
> Wow. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong. You should, based on your "experience" know so much better than to make a statement like that.
> 
> All I have to say is "LN2" and your statement goes completely out the window. The efficiency of a CPU under that kind of cooling is insane, and very easily noticed. Why, exactly, do you think they keep servers in 60F (at full load) rooms? They could just as easily function as high as 100F with everything going full tilt, and the company could save a lot of money paying for less A/C, but they do it anyway.
> 
> Efficiency. That's why.
> 
> Or, heck, lets go with an example that people in this thread would know best... AMD CPUs will require less voltage and power to function at a given clock speed if they are below around 55C than if they are at, say, 62C. The act of cooling it better allows the CPU to use less power, and thus generate less heat, and keep the CPU even cooler. This is a well known and proven fact, at minimum for the Ph II line.


No one cools their computer 24/7 with ln2 its not practical. Before you say phase change, how many people actually have it? your listing extremes which do not fit even remotely close to real world. IE 99.9999% of computers in the world are air cooled. IF your going to try and pick apart a blanket statement, treat it as such.

Why do you keep servers at a cooler temperature? fatigue less heat, less friction things last longer. Its not efficiency, its a cost perspective, they spend less on cooling, than they do with increased failure rates due to higher temperatures.

Your last example makes sense, however your adding variables. Yes if you run at a lower temperature you might be able to get away with running less voltage. However strictly speaking we are comparing cooling systems, and how it effects the ambient air. Given the fact the computer and its settings are not changed. If you give it less voltage then less heat is created, wouldn't be a valid control in an experiment .

way to make yourself look like an ass.


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure what's so hard to understand. Doesn't matter if we're using the stock cooler at 62C or custom water at 35C when 100% loaded the CPU is generating the same amount of heat. One just does a better job of getting that heat away from the CPU. Either way the chip is outputting the same amount of heat.

Edit: really think you guys are over-thinking it. I remember the first time I pondered this same question, was years ago in the socket 939 days. I was telling my Dad I was going to put some better cooling on the CPU so I would get better temps and room would heat up less...

You know what my Dad did? He laughed at me (petroleum engineer)! He told me it didn't matter what cooling it was, same amount of heat will still be in the room. So I had to think about that for a moment and I came to the conclusion he was correct.


----------



## seanotoolestuff

Hello, I do not currently own one of these CPUs, but I am going to be getting an FX 8320 soon to upgrade my gaming rig.
The qualms are not about the CPU, but about motherboards.

What is the ASRock 990FX Extreme 3 like? I am going for a budget of ~$120-140 AUD, and I wish to be able to get at least 4.6GHz OCs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## madorax

i manage to get 4.5Ghz stable with only 3 step up from default vcore & cpu-nb volt (1.375 to 1.39XX) with LLC enabled. pass OCCT 5 minute test. & 15 minutes on SmallFFT Prime without dropping core.
question is... if that considering stable why the system freeze if i'm running vantage? not under test, but only after i click the icon it will freeze. in 3DM 2006, 3DM 2011, & 3DM 2013 all is well, nothing problem.
is this maybe the problem within the vantage itself? but if i turn the LLC to disabled. set my volt high (example 1.46) i can run vantage normally and pass the bench, but of course fail in OCCT & Prime. weird...


----------



## d1nky

how i understand all thiis is, aircooling cant get rid of the heat as fast as watercooling hence, for example one is at 65*c and the other at 30*c

both (if all variables are fixed) will omit the same amount of heat but watercooling is doing it a lot quicker, so the temps are lower on component.

the room will still heat up but at different times due to the rate of heat transfer.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Not sure what's so hard to understand. Doesn't matter if we're using the stock cooler at 62C or custom water at 35C when 100% loaded the CPU is generating the same amount of heat. One just does a better job of getting that heat away from the CPU. Either way the chip is outputting the same amount of heat.
> 
> Edit: really think you guys are over-thinking it. I remember the first time I pondered this same question, was years ago in the socket 939 days. I was telling my Dad I was going to put some better cooling on the CPU so I would get better temps and room would heat up less...
> 
> You know what my Dad did? He laughed at me (petroleum engineer)! He told me it didn't matter what cooling it was, same amount of heat will still be in the room. So I had to think about that for a moment and I came to the conclusion he was correct.


Not quite. The resulting temp does not accurately depict the real voltage. Higher heat higher resistance = more voltage to attain same stability at set clock. Also the heat issue: the lower the heat value means that you are able to expel the heat as fast as the heat is being made. At higher temps means that the heat keeps stacking because you are not able to expel the heat as fast as it is being made. It is quite a bit more dynamic than just that. Your dad would be correct if resistance didn't come into play. But he is correct if both types of heat transfer were at the same load temp.

Edit: sorry didn't mean to question your dad. He is right when it comes to petroleum based uses like engines. They will produce the same amount of heat regardless but they don't use electricity which is a whole different animal.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> If you won't believe a person with a bachelors in MAE (mechanical and aerospace engineering). Your welcome to believe what ever you wish, as long as it helps you sleep at night.
> 
> I tried to give multiple examples, and frankly i don't have time to sit here and keep telling you all your theories ARE NOT correct.
> 
> Just keep it simple a computer is going to produce X amount of Heat, regardless of how its cooled. The guy who said the electrical resistance is higher due to heat, so it uses more power thus creates more heat. That's a good one, first, the entire GPU doesn't run at that temperature. While yes your statement is partially true higher the heat the more resistance. We are talking about low temperatures, and on the grand scale of things, wouldn't likely even be measurable in the real world.


Sorry but you must have skipped a class. There is a HUGE difference in 30C and 65C in chips as far as voltage and heat. Don't believe me up your voltage one notch. Tends to be about .01v and load it, What is your temp compared to before? So if the chip requires more voltage due to the Heat induced resistance (fact) then you are in fact creating more heat. So based on these Facts then a room with a water cooled solution would be lower in temps than a Air cooled solution.


----------



## cssorkinman

If I were to write a book about thermaldynamics it would be probably be called "50 shades of ignorant" . That being said I think it's important to be respectful of people's viewpoints and opinions, no matter how wrong I am







.
Before me lies a great opportunity to reveal my ignorance, ( oh goody!) so here goes . If the same amount of energy were being introduced into a sealed room it would make no difference how the machinery was being cooled , the ambient air would eventually get saturated over time to a point at which the room itself became the heatsink that ultimately determined how hot the air would get.

What makes it tricky, ( and validates Kyadkc's point ) is that because efficiency is effected by temps , the hotter the machine runs, the less efficient it becomes - requiring more energy to do the same task.
More energy=more heat = hotter room.

I always say that I have as much right to be wrong as anyone , and I feel it's my duty as an American to exercise that right lol


----------



## d1nky

so for example if ya cancelled out some of these changing variables (efficiency/temp) and kept it fixed, the other guys would be right

and if you didnt change voltages.....


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanotoolestuff*
> 
> Hello, I do not currently own one of these CPUs, but I am going to be getting an FX 8320 soon to upgrade my gaming rig.
> The qualms are not about the CPU, but about motherboards.
> 
> What is the ASRock 990FX Extreme 3 like? I am going for a budget of ~$120-140 AUD, and I wish to be able to get at least 4.6GHz OCs.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Rig I built for my bud with the ASrock3 is happily doing 4.6 with minimal vdroop for a cheaper board and :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638
@ 9-11-11-31-44-2T

It's no Chvz, but it's a great budget board imo.

Cons : Doesn't handle 4 dimms well, mobo chipset gets hot you'll want a good fan on side of case.

@ Kyad
Do you know what the ud3 rev3 and gandalf have in common?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Enjoying reading this convo. but have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Isn't air a gas and not a liquid.
> 2) If the source of the heat never reaches the same temps then how can it put out the same amount of heat, I. E. if you are cooling the CPU directly with a waterblock and keeping it from creating as much heat an air cooler then how does it affect the ambient temp as much.
> 
> Let's say I am having a BBQ with charcoal, if I let it burn normally it will produce a lot of heat, but if I were to spray the coals with water and keep them from getting too hot I can control the amount heat the put off. The source is not producing as much heat hence it has less affect on the air around it. I could be wrong but I thought I would ask so I can learn.


To answer your questions,
1) Air is considered a fluid from a mathematical standpoint. Gasses are also considered "fluids" when dealing with problems like these

2)The heat is still there. Consider the cpu to basically be a converter, converting electrical energy into heat (watts). That heat is always being produced and the idea is that it will constantly be transferred via conduction with a good mating surface to something - generally a solid piece of copper in either an a water block or air heat sink. The heat that the cpu was "converting" will be transferred to that copper block which has the working "fluid" (air, water) circulating through it.

Here's a quick and dirty problem I found:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*KNOWN*: Width and maximum allowable temperature of an electronic chip. Thermal contact
resistance between chip and heat sink. Dimensions and thermal conductivity of heat sink.
Temperature and convection coefficient associated with air flow through the heat sink.
*FIND*: (a) Maximum allowable chip power for heat sink with prescribed number of fins, fin
thickness, and fin pitch, and (b) Effect of fin thickness/number and convection coefficient on
performance.
*SCHEMATIC*: 
*ASSUMPTIONS*: (1) *Steady-state*, (2) One-dimensional heat transfer, (3) Isothermal chip, (4)
Negligible heat transfer from top surface of chip, (5) Negligible temperature rise for air flow, (6)
Uniform convection coefficient associated with air flow through channels and over outer surfaces of heat sink, (7) Negligible radiation.
*ANALYSIS:* (a) From the thermal circuit, 



So making the assumption of "steady state" basically takes time out, so this problem is rather easy compared to what everyone is wondering. But still might give some an idea.

Edit again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You say that... But you just said everyone who owns a UD3 has a bad motherboard.
> 
> I will not sit back and do nothing as people make ignorant posts claiming that all things of the type suck because theirs does. Either make it clear that you are the one having problems, or don't make a claim.
> 
> Your entire statement was just as bad as someone who gets a single leaky H80 and says Corsair as a company sucks. You just said that about the entire UD3 line, even though there are *three* different UD3 boards for the 900 chipsets, and you don't even have the best one.
> Wow. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong. You should, based on your "experience" know so much better than to make a statement like that.
> 
> All I have to say is "LN2" and your statement goes completely out the window. The efficiency of a CPU under that kind of cooling is insane, and very easily noticed. Why, exactly, do you think they keep servers in 60F (at full load) rooms? They could just as easily function as high as 100F with everything going full tilt, and the company could save a lot of money paying for less A/C, but they do it anyway.
> 
> Efficiency. That's why.
> 
> Or, heck, lets go with an example that people in this thread would know best... AMD CPUs will require less voltage and power to function at a given clock speed if they are below around 55C than if they are at, say, 62C. The act of cooling it better allows the CPU to use less power, and thus generate less heat, and keep the CPU even cooler. This is a well known and proven fact, at minimum for the Ph II line.


No, he is right and you are wrong. The computer "produces" (transfers) the same amount of heat regardless of the cooling. The purpose of the cooling is to "transfer" said heat to the air. Look up Newton's laws if you don't believe it. Energy is neither created nor destroyed which means Energy in - Energy out + Energy Generated equals change of energy with respect to time. What does this mean? Means the heat is still there for better cooling solutions, but those are able to move the heat and transfer it to the ambient much quicker as opposed to an air cooled solution.

Consider a very high efficiency heat pump where even in -10 degree C weather, it STILL is able to heat the house without kicking on the backup heat. How is this possible? Because even in -10 degree C temperatures, there is STILL heat that can be pulled from the air.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If I were to write a book about thermaldynamics it would be probably be called "50 shades of ignorant" . That being said I think it's important to be respectful of people's viewpoints and opinions, no matter how wrong I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Before me lies a great opportunity to reveal my ignorance, ( oh goody!) so here goes . If the same amount of energy were being introduced into a sealed room it would make no difference how the machinery was being cooled , the ambient air would eventually get saturated over time to a point at which the room itself became the heatsink that ultimately determined how hot the air would get.
> 
> What makes it tricky, ( and validates Kyadkc's point ) is that because efficiency is effected by temps , the hotter the machine runs, the less efficient it becomes - requiring more energy to do the same task.
> More energy=more heat = hotter room.
> 
> I always say that I have as much right to be wrong as anyone , and I feel it's my duty as an American to exercise that right lol


Close, actually. But it's not really "efficiency" as it is time. No one is making any mention of time here which is the key player. Involving time, often referred to as "transient analysis" complicates things. It is often the form of a nonlinear, first order, non homogeneous, ordinary differential equation. I'll see if I can find one.

Edit: Here: 

Don't read too much into it as it is somewhat complicated but notice the right hand side states "row" (density) times "Cp" (specific heat) times partial T partial t where upper case T is temp and lower case t is time, so partial temp with respect to partial time.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Wow and I thought this thread was boring when I was talking about Linux







JK lol


----------



## Ghost12

Makes your brain hurt - info overload, may need water cooling


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Rig I built for my bud with the ASrock3 is happily doing 4.6 with minimal vdroop for a cheaper board and :
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638
> @ 9-11-11-31-44-2T
> 
> It's no Chvz, but it's a great budget board imo.
> 
> Cons : Doesn't handle 4 dimms well, mobo chipset gets hot you'll want a good fan on side of case.
> 
> @ Kyad
> Do you know what the ud3 rev3 and gandalf have in common?


Would that be faster than 11-14-14-35 1T?

@ Bond: I thought I accounted for time ?" ambient air would eventually get saturated over time"


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Wow and I thought this thread was boring when I was talking about Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK lol


Boring? its gone all technical or is that what ya meant









I dont understand any of that crap







too old now and too poor to get a decent education when i was a wee nipper so it all goes over my head


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Would that be faster than 11-14-14-35 1T?
> 
> @ Bond: I thought I accounted for time ?" ambient air would eventually get saturated over time"


Ah, didn't see that, sorry. Sort of true, but also remember heat always goes to the area of lower temperature. So if your cooling solution is very good, i.e. transferring the heat to the ambient much slower than an air cooled solution, then you may not even notice that heat as it is transferred as it has already traveled through the ambient to some other area of a lower temperature through the room.

The human body is kinda wonky when it comes to what you feel regarding temperatures. If some bio major wants to chime in feel free, but I believe what you actually feel also has to do with humidity. I won't bore you guys anymore with humidity stuff lol.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Would that be faster than 11-14-14-35 1T?
> 
> @ Bond: I thought I accounted for time ?" ambient air would eventually get saturated over time"


Kinda hard to factor that, roughly I'd place it at losing 5% from 1T - 2T and gaining 9% from timings. That's assuming your bank cycle time is 52 ish.
So 4% faster maybe?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Kinda hard to factor that, roughly I'd place it at losing 5% from 1T - 2T and gaining 9% from timings. That's assuming your bank cycle time is 52 ish.
> So 4% faster maybe?


Yup, hard for me to figure , that why I asked . I believe it is 46, any thoughts ?
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup, hard for me to figure , that why I asked . I believe it is 46, any thoughts ?
> Thanks for the reply


I didn't spend as much time on his chips so I just went tRP+tRAS+2 and it was stable.
EZmode is CL+tRCD+tRP=tRAS and tRP+tRAS+(1-2)=tRC

With 46 bank your settings are probably a smidge faster.


----------



## d1nky

ooh timings again, i love em.

im stable at 2500mhz 11-13-13-31 1T 1.65v

aida latency 38ns

C/R/W depends on cpu speed im at lol

a few pages back a bunch of formulas got posted and couple decent links (by me







)

maybe ten or more pages back actually


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ooh timings again, i love em.
> 
> im stable at 2500mhz 11-13-13-31 1T 1.65v
> 
> aida latency 38ns
> 
> C/R/W depends on cpu speed im at lol
> 
> a few pages back a bunch of formulas got posted and couple decent links (by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> maybe ten or more pages back actually


twr,trrd,twtr,trtp,tcwl?
Even if just auto, I'd like to know what they got set to.


----------



## Durquavian

Speed for each individual timing is as follows: ( 1/speed )x timing
Speed= actual speed. 1600 is actually 800. But using this formula u can tell if 2400 11-11-11-30 is faster than 2133 10-10-10-30. Helps decide if better for lower speed tighter timings or higher speed looser timings.


----------



## Vencenzo

Found the sweet spot for 1T with my ram.


9k at 4.85








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6746419


----------



## d1nky

my rigs in bits but it was stock minus 1 or same value in the end, after tweaking.

when i put my rig together ill post all timings.

and durquavian shouldnt it be speed divided by 2 = baseclock X timing (e.g 2500/2 X 11 = bits second)

you cant divide by 1?! or have i missed your point, i did read something like this. and we are only talking major timings not sub or sub sub.


----------



## Majorhi

Man you don't check on this thread for a day or three and it just blows up!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You say that... But you just said everyone who owns a UD3 has a bad motherboard.
> 
> I will not sit back and do nothing as people make ignorant posts claiming that all things of the type suck because theirs does. Either make it clear that you are the one having problems, or don't make a claim.
> 
> Your entire statement was just as bad as someone who gets a single leaky H80 and says Corsair as a company sucks. You just said that about the entire UD3 line, even though there are *three* different UD3 boards for the 900 chipsets, and you don't even have the best one.
> Wow. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong. You should, based on your "experience" know so much better than to make a statement like that.
> 
> All I have to say is "LN2" and your statement goes completely out the window. The efficiency of a CPU under that kind of cooling is insane, and very easily noticed. Why, exactly, do you think they keep servers in 60F (at full load) rooms? They could just as easily function as high as 100F with everything going full tilt, and the company could save a lot of money paying for less A/C, but they do it anyway.
> 
> Efficiency. That's why.
> 
> Or, heck, lets go with an example that people in this thread would know best... AMD CPUs will require less voltage and power to function at a given clock speed if they are below around 55C than if they are at, say, 62C. The act of cooling it better allows the CPU to use less power, and thus generate less heat, and keep the CPU even cooler. This is a well known and proven fact, at minimum for the Ph II line.
> 
> 
> 
> No one cools their computer 24/7 with ln2 its not practical. Before you say phase change, how many people actually have it? your listing extremes which do not fit even remotely close to real world. IE 99.9999% of computers in the world are air cooled. IF your going to try and pick apart a blanket statement, treat it as such.
> 
> Why do you keep servers at a cooler temperature? fatigue less heat, less friction things last longer. Its not efficiency, its a cost perspective, they spend less on cooling, than they do with increased failure rates due to higher temperatures.
> 
> Your last example makes sense, however your adding variables. Yes if you run at a lower temperature you might be able to get away with running less voltage. However strictly speaking we are comparing cooling systems, and how it effects the ambient air. Given the fact the computer and its settings are not changed. If you give it less voltage then less heat is created, wouldn't be a valid control in an experiment .
> 
> way to make yourself look like an ass.
Click to expand...

They don't need to. You said "Regardless of cooling". LN2 is cooling. Therefore you are wrong. Do not make blanket statements your training should have taught you not to make.

They do not do it to make the parts last longer. I get that few people understand this, but that's not how the Enterprise computer world works, and not how Enterprise chips work. They are rated for higher temps, they are binned better, they are guaranteed to work within spec, and regardless of what the company does they *must* run at those higher temps. If a chip dies in the enterprise world it cost the company nothing. They make one phone call and there is a replacement in the hands of the operators the next day, and no that doesn't hurt them because N+1. Always have a backup, live, ready for use. Always have a mirror.

I don't care if I'm adding variables, try to keep up. There is more to the argument of cooling than just "it's colder on the CPU", and if you can't take those into consideration, it's a good thing I'm not blindly listening to you.

The topic was "better cooling so the room can be colder". I never said the CPU would be at the same voltage, I never said I wouldn't modify what I could. You just assumed it would, and told everyone (who is right) they are wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Not sure what's so hard to understand. Doesn't matter if we're using the stock cooler at 62C or custom water at 35C when 100% loaded the CPU is generating the same amount of heat. One just does a better job of getting that heat away from the CPU. Either way the chip is outputting the same amount of heat.
> 
> Edit: really think you guys are over-thinking it. I remember the first time I pondered this same question, was years ago in the socket 939 days. I was telling my Dad I was going to put some better cooling on the CPU so I would get better temps and room would heat up less...
> 
> You know what my Dad did? He laughed at me (petroleum engineer)! He told me it didn't matter what cooling it was, same amount of heat will still be in the room. So I had to think about that for a moment and I came to the conclusion he was correct.


You should have laughed back, as he failed to take into consideration efficiency and voltage into that scenario. He is right for Petroleum, he is not right for CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> so for example if ya cancelled out some of these changing variables (efficiency/temp) and kept it fixed, the other guys would be right
> 
> and if you didnt change voltages.....


If Efficiency and voltage changes were not a thing (What I like to call the "Physicist's Perfect Room"), then their theories of something putting out the same heat would be true. Unfortunately for them, those variables do exist, and writing them off or not taking them into consideration is a massive error. It's like shooting at a target and forgetting bullet drop/gravity exists.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> @ Kyad
> Do you know what the ud3 rev3 and gandalf have in common?


"You may not pass!" this specific heat limit because screw you we're going to make APM standard and you must have it on to have a modified multiplier?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> No, he is right and you are wrong. The computer "produces" (transfers) the same amount of heat regardless of the cooling. The purpose of the cooling is to "transfer" said heat to the air. Look up Newton's laws if you don't believe it. Energy is neither created nor destroyed which means Energy in - Energy out + Energy Generated equals change of energy with respect to time. What does this mean? Means the heat is still there for better cooling solutions, but those are able to move the heat and transfer it to the ambient much quicker as opposed to an air cooled solution.
> 
> Consider a very high efficiency heat pump where even in -10 degree C weather, it STILL is able to heat the house without kicking on the backup heat. How is this possible? Because even in -10 degree C temperatures, there is STILL heat that can be pulled from the air.


I'm sorry bond, but you failed to read the last sentence entirely. You did not bring efficiency _of the CPU_ and possible voltage changes into the equation.

Once again, compare the efficiency of a CPU under water vs a CPU under LN2 if you want a bright as day example you can study.


----------



## bond32

I'm sorry man but you aren't correct. The only thing I can think of where your "efficiency" and "voltage" are any sort of factor are extreme cooling solutions where yes, as we all know, amd cpu's are able to clock and run much higher with lower voltages when cooled to extreme temperatures. But I thought we were discussing only air and water cooling, which the same amount of heat will be moved from the cpu to the ambient. I'm not arguing with you because it's correct. The people that know anything about heat transfer will also know what's correct and not.

I'm not a chemist, but I would be willing to bet one could find a value to the energy transferred when the cpu makes contact with nitrogen (I assume that it makes direct contact). That value is still energy being transferred to the ambient in some way.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm sorry man but you aren't correct. The only thing I can think of where your "efficiency" and "voltage" are any sort of factor are extreme cooling solutions where yes, as we all know, amd cpu's are able to clock and run much higher with lower voltages when cooled to extreme temperatures. But I thought we were discussing only air and water cooling, which the same amount of heat will be moved from the cpu to the ambient. I'm not arguing with you because it's correct. The people that know anything about heat transfer will also know what's correct and not.
> 
> I'm not a chemist, but I would be willing to bet one could find a value to the energy transferred when the cpu makes contact with nitrogen (I assume that it makes direct contact). That value is still energy being transferred to the ambient in some way.


we need p1c7u43s.. itll make this convo fun.. hey why doesnt some one just test it out


----------



## bond32

What's that?

Bullet point is this, consider the cpu as nothing more than a converter, converting electrical energy into heat. That heat will go to the ambient regardless of the cooling. It doesn't just disappear. How fast it gets there will vary.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm sorry man but you aren't correct. The only thing I can think of where your "efficiency" and "voltage" are any sort of factor are extreme cooling solutions where yes, as we all know, amd cpu's are able to clock and run much higher with lower voltages when cooled to extreme temperatures. But I thought we were discussing only air and water cooling, which the same amount of heat will be moved from the cpu to the ambient. I'm not arguing with you because it's correct. The people that know anything about heat transfer will also know what's correct and not.
> 
> I'm not a chemist, but I would be willing to bet one could find a value to the energy transferred when the cpu makes contact with nitrogen (I assume that it makes direct contact). That value is still energy being transferred to the ambient in some way.


The very act of lowering the voltage produces less heat. The act that allows the lowering of voltage is that the CPU runs cooler.

Just like how hotter chips require more power which in turn makes it run hotter (a minor cascade effect), the same works in reverse, and you don't need LN2 to do it.

The people who "Know anything about heat transfer" also curiously lack "Electronics" in their engineer title they like to throw around. Note that once again (This is the third time now) this is not strictly about heat transfer. LN2 is the most obvious improvement in efficiency as you noted, but it is not the only one. Every temp improvement to the CPU improves efficiency, no matter how small.

You're "not arguing", because you simply refuse to actually enter the argument, and that's fine, but if you aren't going to enter the arguments then you also can't be right.









And no, LN2 never makes direct contact with the CPU (or at minimum shouldn't). It makes contact with the copper block and pot that sits on top of the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Bullet point is this, consider the cpu as nothing more than a converter, converting electrical energy into heat. That heat will go to the ambient regardless of the cooling. It doesn't just disappear. How fast it gets there will vary.


Except you can modify the amount of power it uses and thus heat it transfers by the level of cooling it gets.

A fact that you don't take into consideration.


----------



## bond32

Yes. I am fully aware that altering voltage will decrease heat output. That is known. However if you are comparing cooling solutions, why in the world would you run one scenario with the cpu at a lower voltage than another? Comparing cooling solutions with the same voltage hence they should be outputting the same heat is what we are discussing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurty


Hey dude firstly thanks for the loving its always good to get some man love once in awhile.

I just wanted to let ya know im enjoying win8. Since start8 it just feels like a faster win7. I nevr knew it would be so different, faster too. I like 2 things. the task manager is great now and secondly is the search tab, so effortless


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I might even make this os the first one i buy


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yes. I am fully aware that altering voltage will decrease heat output. That is known. However if you are comparing cooling solutions, why in the world would you run one scenario with the cpu at a lower voltage than another? *Comparing cooling solutions with the same voltage hence they should be outputting the same heat is what we are discussing.*


No, it is not.

We are discussing (or at least were when I started this) a room running colder due to increased cooling capability on a CPU.

If you read my example about AMD and 55C vs 62C, you would know exactly why voltage is changing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurty
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dude firstly thanks for the loving its always good to get some man love once in awhile.
> 
> I just wanted to let ya know im enjoying win8. Since start8 it just feels like a faster win7. I nevr knew it would be so different, faster too. I like 2 things. the task manager is great now and secondly is the search tab, so effortless
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I might even make this os the first one i buy
Click to expand...

Good to hear.

Ya, a lot of people couldn't get past Metro to enjoy the OS underneath. I have to remind people every once and awhile that the part they hate is easily removed and then they can enjoy all the candy and bacon MS hid under the ugly wrapper.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yes. I am fully aware that altering voltage will decrease heat output. That is known. However if you are comparing cooling solutions, why in the world would you run one scenario with the cpu at a lower voltage than another? Comparing cooling solutions with the same voltage hence they should be outputting the same heat is what we are discussing.


Don't bother arguing with him. He is purposely trying to break your argument. Trolling mind you. We were simply not talking about making any changes to a system other than the cooling system and specifically between air and water cooling.

He is just trolling saying well if you water cool the temperatures will be lower, thus you MIGHT be able to run less voltage for the same clock speed, thus the heat in the room would be less. However no one water cools their computer to run less volts, they water cool to run more volts and get more speed out of their system. Whilst we were only comparing cooling solutions hes trying to go off some tangent with infinite amount of variables. In other words the good old "what if this happens argument" Serve him a plate of crow, and move on.


----------



## M3TAl

Done talking about this heat vs cooling stuff, found something more interesting (to me at least) while tinkering with this 8320.

Seems the FX cpu's react very differently to cpu-nb voltage than Phenom II did. Was running only +0.1V on cpu-nb and my VRM's hit all time new high temps and core temps were around 5C higher (cpu was at 4ghz ~1.425v). I have a thermal sensor on the VRM heatsink and it went up to 75C. The Phenom II at 1.35V cpu-nb 1.488V core 4ghz never went over 65C. These are IBT temps btw.

Dropping cpu-nb to +0.025V got the temps back down. Raising the cpu-nb clock might not be an option for me. Way too much heat.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Done talking about this heat vs cooling stuff, found something more interesting (to me at least) while tinkering with this 8320.
> 
> Seems the FX cpu's react very differently to cpu-nb voltage than Phenom II did. Was running only +0.1V on cpu-nb and my VRM's hit all time new high temps and core temps were around 5C higher (cpu was at 4ghz ~1.425v). I have a thermal sensor on the VRM heatsink and it went up to 75C. The Phenom II at 1.35V cpu-nb 1.488V core 4ghz never went over 65C. These are IBT temps btw.
> 
> Dropping cpu-nb to +0.025V got the temps back down. Raising the cpu-nb clock might not be an option for me. Way too much heat.


What board do you have? I found running my 6300 around 5 ghz, it only takes about 1.2 on the cpu/Nb. Mind you this is the 6300 not the 8350 and I also have cpu/Nb LLC set to high. Also what frequency is your ram at?


----------



## M3TAl

Ram is at 1888mhz (tried for 2000mhz but was getting rounding errors, maybe it was cpu-nb related but dropping to 1888mhz fixed rounding errors) and I don't have any cpu-nb LLC afaik only CPU LLC. Also running 4 sticks 16gb so might be harder for the memory controller to handle it.

All I know is I've never seen the VRM heat up like that just from some extra cpu-nb voltage and it added significant heat to the CPU core.

Edit: another thing I find very interesting (this was true with Phenom II as well) is that the back of the CPU socket is always within 0-2C of the core temp. I have a thermal sensor there as well. Well not true with FX when idle because that's not an accurate temp but it is at load. Phenom II was same at idle and load.


----------



## Red1776

I agree with Kyad
the real pisser here is that I intentionally lead with the caveat that I was not an expert in thermal dynamics and just wanted to understand this. Why I had to get a reply with such attitude is beyond me.
nonetheless I am going to try this again because I really would like to understand this concept. i will state it in a real life scenario that I have actually carried out in my shop.

I ran quadfire on air for a short time before I put them under water. Running at a stock 1.17v per GPU with heaven 3.0 looped for 3 hours the GPU's all reached between 87c-94c and raised the room temp by 9F

The same setup with watercooling at the stock 1.17v per GPU with Heaven 3.0 Looped for 3 hours, the GPU's all reached a temperature of between 37c-38c and raised the room temp by only a couple degrees F

My question is: If the source of the heat (and I am assuming the source to be the GPU, where the energy sent is converted to the work being done) is only allowed to reach a temperature of 37c as opposed to 90c, how can the statement " They are both producing the same amount of heat" be true? In the case of say LN2 , Isn't the idea of cooling with it that it does not allow the 'same' amount of heat to be created at the transistor level to allow higher frequencies?
So far i have heard a lot of "yeah but most people don't...." and "yeah but the size of the room...." but isn't a thermodynamic law hold weather you are working with 80c or -100c?

Once again, I do not know the answer to these questions, I am endeavoring to understand the concept.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> First if the heating element is outputting different amount of heat the results would be exactly like you stated. However in the case of a GPU, the heat output is always going to remain the same. Regardless of how effectively you remove heat from the gpu, the same amount of heat is being removed and put into the ambient.
> 
> Just because the gpu is running at a lower temperature doesn't mean that heat doesn't go anywhere.
> 
> In your example, if the 37c heating element had a fan and the 85c element didn't have a fan. The tricky part to your question is the one hour part, because the rate of dispersion would be much lower with no fan, and the heating element would slowly cool off over time and output the heat into the room. VS the 37c heating element would put the heat into the room faster, but would also cool off faster. IE the 85c element would slowly get cooler while the 37c element with a fan would get cooler much faster. The same amount of heat is being put into the air over time. The only difference is the time table.


Energy may not be created nor destroyed


----------



## d1nky

im a noob but everyone correct me if im wrong, the reason the gpu only hits 37*c on water is because water is cooling the gpu 53*c of heat better than air.

that much better in heat transfer.

someone write an equation and then simplify (for me)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I agree with Kyad
> the real pisser here is that I intentionally lead with the caveat that I was not an expert in thermal dynamics and just wanted to understand this. Why I had to get a reply with such attitude is beyond me.
> nonetheless I am going to try this again because I really would like to understand this concept. i will state it in a real life scenario that I have actually carried out in my shop.
> 
> I ran quadfire on air for a short time before I put them under water. Running at a stock 1.17v per GPU with heaven 3.0 looped for 3 hours the GPU's all reached between 87c-94c and raised the room temp by 9F
> 
> The same setup with watercooling at the stock 1.17v per GPU with Heaven 3.0 Looped for 3 hours, the GPU's all reached a temperature of between 37c-38c and raised the room temp by only a couple degrees F
> 
> My question is: If the source of the heat (and I am assuming the source to be the GPU, where the energy sent is converted to the work being done) is only allowed to reach a temperature of 37c as opposed to 90c, how can the statement " They are both producing the same amount of heat" be true? In the case of say LN2 , Isn't the idea of cooling with it that it does not allow the 'same' amount of heat to be created at the transistor level to allow higher frequencies?
> So far i have heard a lot of "yeah but most people don't...." and "yeah but the size of the room...." but isn't a thermodynamic law hold weather you are working with 80c or -100c?
> 
> Once again, I do not know the answer to these questions, I am endeavoring to understand the concept.


You are in fact correct. Lower temps allow an al-be-it slightly more efficient use of the current given to the processor, therefore lower temp/ heat created. If you really want to know, and Red you should have no issue with this, hook up an Amp/wattage meter and vary the ambient to achieve a final core temp at same load and see if there is a diff.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Energy may not be created nor destroyed


True but there is an efficiency attached to this debate. If we could in fact regulate the power to be equal at both temps then we would see two thing:

1: both create equal given the above basis

2: The hotter is less stable given the lack of voltage necessary to maintain stability given the heat and lack of extra voltage given the above basis

So the problem is: It isn't as simple as everyone is trying to make it. Understanding thermodynamics or just being an average Joe doesn't make it any less complicated.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yes. I am fully aware that altering voltage will decrease heat output. That is known. However if you are comparing cooling solutions, why in the world would you run one scenario with the cpu at a lower voltage than another? Comparing cooling solutions with the same voltage hence they should be outputting the same heat is what we are discussing.


Woohoo lets just bob and weave the real subject. My above 2 posts should help describe why the voltage diff. 4.6ghz on air is going to require more voltage to be stable than water, because... ( really tired of typing this ) the efficient use of the voltage within the chip decreases with heat ( on a smaller scale than traditional wire, I mean size, for example). Given the size of the silicone molecule and the processor use size of 32nm this is on a very minute scale and therefore normal thermodynamic properties associated with conduction are a bit more amplified due to, say something like bandwidth. So using like voltages with 2 diff cooling solutions would not be a viable test.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Boring? its gone all technical or is that what ya meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand any of that crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too old now and too poor to get a decent education when i was a wee nipper so it all goes over my head


Right. The thermodynamics biz. The older I get, the more simple things become. Everything is on a need to know basis. If I were building a brand new cooling system thermodynamics would be relevant, otherwise I couldn't give a blank less. Besides, everyone knows energy/matter can't be created or destroyed, so I'm not sure what all of that bickering was even about.. If the room is getting too hot use A/C. If the CPU/GPU is too hot use better cooling or roll back the clock speed/voltage. That's all we need to know. I practice two main philosophies these days: K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid) and what I like to call the Sgt. Schultz philosophy (I know nothing! Nothing!). It keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Devildog83

OK.

For next weeks classes we will have Quantum Physics and Chaos Theory. For recaps on Fluid Mechanics and Differential Equations please refer to previous posts.









P. S. I am probably the oldest and least educated guy in the room and I think everyone is right.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK.
> 
> For next weeks classes we will have Quantum Physics and Chaos Theory. For recaps on Fluid Mechanics and Differential Equations please refer to previous posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. S. I am probably the oldest and least educated guy in the room and I think everyone is right.


No one is wrong. It is just a bit more complicated than all that. Good to have discussions. Gets people thinking.


----------



## bond32

You guys are thinking in terms of CPU speeds when, to answer this burning question of "how does X cooler perform to remove heat" you need to be thinking in terms of voltage. Consider 3 identical setups, air water and nitrogen, running the CPU at STOCK speeds but jack the voltage through the roof. They will ALL BE PRODUCING THE SAME AMOUNT OF HEAT. You simply cannot compare the cooling solutions of different systems if you are adjusting voltages, speeds all kinds of things. Yes, I fully understand that the more extreme cooling solutions will allow the CPU (more with AMD) to run at a desired speed with lower voltages. But that doesn't tell us anything when we are comparing. Heck if it helps you understand better, completely disregard that you're cooling a CPU and rather just think of some electric coils that do nothing but produce heat.

So Red1776, to answer your question, think of that heat leaving the GPU core itself as energy. When using an air cooler, that energy (heat) is going to go to an area of lower temperature rather quickly. When you are cooling with water however, that water itself is holding on to the majority of that energy - it is being released to the ambient much slower hence why you feel the temperature increase of air cooling. This of course neglects humidity which is also a key player of "what do I feel". The amount of heat being produced in all cooling cases is the same, however this is a transient process which means it is affected by time. The heat produced will still find its way to the ambient in all cases, only when cooling with water that process will be much slower as opposed to air. Why? Because water can hold on to that energy magnitudes better than air.

Think of this too, if your water cooled pc is off, then you turn it on at full load. The fluid temps themselves will likely only increase 5-10 degrees then level out. This is due to the heat capacity of water. When cooling with air, not having any medium, that heat is going to find an area of lower temperature as quickly as possible, so you will actually feel it as it goes through the room.

Yes d1nky, you are correct. The water is able to hold that energy much better than air. Heat will always travel from an area of higher temp to an area of lower temperature.

So to sum up, I believe myself and perhaps others are thinking in terms of the heat produced itself which is a direct result of voltage where as seems many people are thinking in terms of CPU speeds. To understand any of this, you need to be thinking in terms of voltage not speed. We don't care if CPU A with air cooling needs 1.5 times more voltage to be as stable as CPU B, set both the same so both are producing the EXACT same amount of heat.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No one is wrong. It is just a bit more complicated than all that. Good to have discussions. Gets people thinking.


I was just havin' a little fun. I have made my own conclusions, I just don't need to get approval from anyone to verify them. I just read, and ask a few questions to learn.


----------



## Red1776

Durq,Bond
thank you for the explanations








Let me ask you this.
The component doing the "work" and having the potential energy being sent to it, inherently has resistance, thus heat. So would it follow that since heat creates more resistance, that if you have more efficient cooling(or temperature limiting) to the item that is doing the 'work' and holding the 'potential energy', that more of the energy with more efficiently cooled component is being accounted for , or transfered as 'work' and less of it as heat?
Thus the less efficiently cooled (or temp limited) component would turn more of the potential energy into heat?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Durq,Bond
> thank you for the explanations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this.
> The component doing the "work" and having the potential energy being sent to it, inherently has resistance, thus heat. So would it follow that since heat creates more resistance, that if you have more efficient cooling(or temperature limiting) to the item that is doing the 'work' and holding the 'potential energy', that more of the energy with more efficiently cooled component is being accounted for , or transfered as 'work' and less of it as heat?
> Thus the less efficiently cooled (or temp limited) component would turn more of the potential energy into heat?


Sort of, heat is energy. The same amount of heat is being transferred regardless, but pretty much any fluid is better than air at being able to hold that heat then transfer it to ambient.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Sort of, heat is energy. The same amount of heat is being transferred regardless, but pretty much any fluid is better than air at being able to hold that heat then transfer it to ambient.


I'm curious too,

Would some of that energy be used up to accelerate the water molecules, and thus generate less heat overall?

I would think that both setups would create the same energy, but water would prevent most of it from turning into heat energy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Don't bother arguing with him. He is purposely trying to break your argument. Trolling mind you. We were simply not talking about making any changes to a system other than the cooling system and specifically between air and water cooling.
> 
> He is just trolling saying well if you water cool the temperatures will be lower, thus you MIGHT be able to run less voltage for the same clock speed, thus the heat in the room would be less. *However no one water cools their computer to run less volts, they water cool to run more volts and get more speed out of their system*. Whilst we were only comparing cooling solutions hes trying to go off some tangent with infinite amount of variables. In other words the good old "what if this happens argument" Serve him a plate of crow, and move on.


sorry i have to disagree with you i know a few people who do because they want a quiet and cool system. that is a pretty bold and blanket statement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Sort of, heat is energy. The same amount of heat is being transferred regardless, but pretty much any fluid is better than air at being able to hold that heat then transfer it to ambient.


but with less resistance = less amps pulled. you can have as much energy as you want that statement remains true. that is why less heat is generated (this is my opinion and experience. although i know for a fact it is biased on truth i still could be wrong in the hvac world i see it pretty often when there is a loose connection in the wiring. it pulls more more amps { due to the higher resistance } and either pops a fuse/breaker or {more commonly } melts the wire )


----------



## PhantomGhost

This conversation has gotten very interesting. I think most everyone is right on this topic, its just some people are talking about different things is all. Sooo I figure I will throw my 2 cents in as well.

Going off what Mega Man said, I think this is where the latest confusing/misunderstanding is. Bond, you keep saying voltage is the key, voltage is the key, when that isnt true, WATTAGE is the key. A CPU under water putting out 125 watts and a CPU on air putting out 125 watts will indeed be putting out the same amount of heat, but like has been stated over and over, the water setup will hold the energy much better, dispersing it through the room at a much slower rate. So if the CPU or GPU isn't running at its max continuously, but instead for say, just 3 hours, like Red suggest, then yes, the same amount of heat is being put out over time, but the temperature in the room will not rise as much because the heat is being slowly dispersed over a longer period of time, compared to air.

What Mega is saying, is that a CPU under water, since heat is transferred from it so much more effectively, requires less amperage to run the same speeds because the CPU is more efficient at the lower temps. So while it may have the same voltage, it requires less amperage to be stable, and therefore puts out less wattage. A CPU on air might be at 1.45v pulling 90 amps (130.5 Watts) because of resistance from the high heat, while a water cooled CPU could be at 1.45v only pulling 80 amps (116 Watts) since the heat is transferring away so well. I just made up those numbers, they aren't real numbers pulled from a test or anything, just proving my point.

This is my take on it anyway, from an Electrical Engineering side.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> This conversation has gotten very interesting. I think most everyone is right on this topic, its just some people are talking about different things is all. Sooo I figure I will throw my 2 cents in as well.
> 
> Going off what Mega Man said, I think this is where the latest confusing/misunderstanding is. Bond, you keep saying voltage is the key, voltage is the key, when that isnt true, WATTAGE is the key. A CPU under water putting out 125 watts and a CPU on air putting out 125 watts will indeed be putting out the same amount of heat, but like has been stated over and over, the water setup will hold the energy much better, dispersing it through the room at a much slower rate. So if the CPU or GPU isn't running at its max continuously, but instead for say, just 3 hours, like Red suggest, then yes, the same amount of heat is being put out over time, but the temperature in the room will not rise as much because the heat is being slowly dispersed over a longer period of time, compared to air.
> 
> What Mega is saying, is that a CPU under water, since heat is transferred from it so much more effectively, requires less amperage to run the same speeds because the CPU is more efficient at the lower temps. So while it may have the same voltage, it requires less amperage to be stable, and therefore puts out less wattage. A CPU on air might be at 1.45v pulling 90 amps (130.5 Watts) because of resistance from the high heat, while a water cooled CPU could be at 1.45v only pulling 80 amps (116 Watts) since the heat is transferring away so well. I just made up those numbers, they aren't real numbers pulled from a test or anything, just proving my point.
> 
> This is my take on it anyway, from an Electrical Engineering side.


I think that is what everyone is trying to say however they aren't saying it well enough for the other side and visa versa lol


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think that is what everyone is trying to say however they aren't saying it well enough for the other side and visa versa lol


That sounds about right


----------



## M3TAl

Think I found one of those FSB dead spots people have talked about. No matter how high the vcore (went as high as 1.55-1.6V with LLC) system would freeze in IBT 2-6 passes in at 4.8ghz. Dropped to 234 FSB and now 4.8ghz seems fine (so far








).


----------



## Heidi

Recently I sold my FX 8350 and looking for another one. That one had some 2 weak cores which was pretty hard to get stable, even sometimes impossible. So, my extra dough for 8350 was worthless...therefore I am asking you guys if anyone had some success with 8320 for clock up to 4500MHz...and, what kind of the road was up to there...thanks!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/2837446

I can run the vcore even lower but this stupid mobo doesnt have the option to decrease in that small values.

Is that a "ok" clock? I can run [email protected] but its to much for the kuhler 920 to handle and i have to run all fans at max speed so it sounds like a small jetplane. This clock i run all fans at slowest speed and have nice temps and a decent clock!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> You guys are thinking in terms of CPU speeds when, to answer this burning question of "how does X cooler perform to remove heat" you need to be thinking in terms of voltage. Consider 3 identical setups, air water and nitrogen, running the CPU at STOCK speeds but jack the voltage through the roof. They will ALL BE PRODUCING THE SAME AMOUNT OF HEAT. You simply cannot compare the cooling solutions of different systems if you are adjusting voltages, speeds all kinds of things. Yes, I fully understand that the more extreme cooling solutions will allow the CPU (more with AMD) to run at a desired speed with lower voltages. But that doesn't tell us anything when we are comparing. Heck if it helps you understand better, completely disregard that you're cooling a CPU and rather just think of some electric coils that do nothing but produce heat.
> 
> So Red1776, to answer your question, think of that heat leaving the GPU core itself as energy. When using an air cooler, that energy (heat) is going to go to an area of lower temperature rather quickly. When you are cooling with water however, that water itself is holding on to the majority of that energy - it is being released to the ambient much slower hence why you feel the temperature increase of air cooling. This of course neglects humidity which is also a key player of "what do I feel". The amount of heat being produced in all cooling cases is the same, however this is a transient process which means it is affected by time. The heat produced will still find its way to the ambient in all cases, only when cooling with water that process will be much slower as opposed to air. Why? Because water can hold on to that energy magnitudes better than air.
> 
> Think of this too, if your water cooled pc is off, then you turn it on at full load. The fluid temps themselves will likely only increase 5-10 degrees then level out. This is due to the heat capacity of water. When cooling with air, not having any medium, that heat is going to find an area of lower temperature as quickly as possible, so you will actually feel it as it goes through the room.
> 
> Yes d1nky, you are correct. The water is able to hold that energy much better than air. Heat will always travel from an area of higher temp to an area of lower temperature.
> 
> So to sum up, I believe myself and perhaps others are thinking in terms of the heat produced itself which is a direct result of voltage where as seems many people are thinking in terms of CPU speeds. To understand any of this, you need to be thinking in terms of voltage not speed. We don't care if CPU A with air cooling needs 1.5 times more voltage to be as stable as CPU B, set both the same so both are producing the EXACT same amount of heat.


wrong still. Ok I am gonna say this will never get resolved. Most of you keep trying to simplify it and that doesn't work real world style. So lets just drop it. No point in beating a dead horse.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2837446
> 
> I can run the vcore even lower but this stupid mobo doesnt have the option to decrease in that small values.
> 
> Is that a "ok" clock? I can run [email protected] but its to much for the kuhler 920 to handle and i have to run all fans at max speed so it sounds like a small jetplane. This clock i run all fans at slowest speed and have nice temps and a decent clock!


4.6 is respectable if ya happy with that









If im honest i wouldnt go below 4.8 but thats just me.... how are your temps at 4.8?


----------



## Durquavian

http://valid.canardpc.com/2837484

I like my 4.6ghz, but to be honest, when I finally close on my house and I move in, well then I may run higher clocks. Oh and don't pay attention to the voltage. No LLC so I have to account for vdroop.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2837446
> 
> I can run the vcore even lower but this stupid mobo doesnt have the option to decrease in that small values.
> 
> Is that a "ok" clock? I can run [email protected] but its to much for the kuhler 920 to handle and i have to run all fans at max speed so it sounds like a small jetplane. This clock i run all fans at slowest speed and have nice temps and a decent clock!


And I am sure you could run your ram Faster or Tighter. I had to do tighter, mine didn't like faster for some reason.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I just remembered I had a question for those Linux / Windows compiler dudes and dudettes. I play Skyrim which is common knowledge very poorly run on an AMD system. I was curious if one could re-compile to optimize for an AMD processor on games as well. I guess if it could be done, it would have before now. Funny before I got my 2nd GPU I would never had said AMD was a bottleneck in That game but now that I crossfire I can say that it is. Sucks of course but not to the point that my game doesn't look OUTSTANDING. GPUs run at 60% max and 20-30% min so I figured the major part of the problem was the CPU. Not that I have a problem. I can run at 60fps, all I need for my current monitor.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 4.6 is respectable if ya happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If im honest i wouldnt go below 4.8 but thats just me.... how are your temps at 4.8?


Sounds like a challenge i start work to get to 4.8 now


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Recently I sold my FX 8350 and looking for another one. That one had some 2 weak cores which was pretty hard to get stable, even sometimes impossible. So, my extra dough for 8350 was worthless...therefore I am asking you guys if anyone had some success with 8320 for clock up to 4500MHz...and, what kind of the road was up to there...thanks!


4500mhz should be doable with about any 8320.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2837446
> 
> I can run the vcore even lower but this stupid mobo doesnt have the option to decrease in that small values.
> 
> Is that a "ok" clock? I can run [email protected] but its to much for the kuhler 920 to handle and i have to run all fans at max speed so it sounds like a small jetplane. This clock i run all fans at slowest speed and have nice temps and a decent clock!


looks good to me.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> wrong still. Ok I am gonna say this will never get resolved. Most of you keep trying to simplify it and that doesn't work real world style. So lets just drop it. No point in beating a dead horse.


Wait how is any of that incorrect? At what point was I trying to over simplify anything? You do nothing but post I am wrong and have no reasons to explain why. There is no "beating a dead horse", Red asked a question so I answered.


----------



## d1nky

LOL someone told me to try and hit 10K physics in 3dmark, well i totally missed the firestrike part..... and been trying 3dmark11... which was getting impossible.

9k = 3dmark11

10k = firestrike

now its too hot here to try again....


----------



## Vencenzo

Dinky I found sale for you.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146028

10K physics in 3dmark11 = suicide runs unless you have fears ram.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 4.6 is respectable if ya happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If im honest i wouldnt go below 4.8 but thats just me.... how are your temps at 4.8?


http://valid.canardpc.com/2837542

[email protected] at temps idle 19 load 56!

Bu this is with my fan setting on my antec cooler to extreme, i prefer it at silent so will just operate as normal and play games as normal and see what temps i reach when not benching at full load.

Now just see if i can drop timings to 9-9-9 but i dobut it









edit:couldnt drop timings







i tried.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> This conversation has gotten very interesting. I think most everyone is right on this topic, its just some people are talking about different things is all. Sooo I figure I will throw my 2 cents in as well.
> 
> Going off what Mega Man said, I think this is where the latest confusing/misunderstanding is. Bond, you keep saying voltage is the key, voltage is the key, when that isnt true, WATTAGE is the key. A CPU under water putting out 125 watts and a CPU on air putting out 125 watts will indeed be putting out the same amount of heat, but like has been stated over and over, the water setup will hold the energy much better, dispersing it through the room at a much slower rate. So if the CPU or GPU isn't running at its max continuously, but instead for say, just 3 hours, like Red suggest, then yes, the same amount of heat is being put out over time, but the temperature in the room will not rise as much because the heat is being slowly dispersed over a longer period of time, compared to air.
> 
> What Mega is saying, is that a CPU under water, since heat is transferred from it so much more effectively, requires less amperage to run the same speeds because the CPU is more efficient at the lower temps. So while it may have the same voltage, it requires less amperage to be stable, and therefore puts out less wattage. A CPU on air might be at 1.45v pulling 90 amps (130.5 Watts) because of resistance from the high heat, while a water cooled CPU could be at 1.45v only pulling 80 amps (116 Watts) since the heat is transferring away so well. I just made up those numbers, they aren't real numbers pulled from a test or anything, just proving my point.
> 
> This is my take on it anyway, from an Electrical Engineering side.


Yes water holds more heat than air, it also takes longer for it to change temperature. However if what your saying about the heat being dispersed more slowly or over a longer period of time, that is not true. Water cooling systems will only out perform air cooling solutions if they will be able to disperse the heat faster.

On the thermal resistance thing if you guys really think a change in temperature of around 20c is going to change power consumption or heat by a large margin are just plain wrong. The cpu might consume .2 less watts because its 20 c cooler. In other words its not as measurable as everyone is thinking.

Any other Google Geniuses want to come out and play? have fun, I have better things to do than to waste my time on these forums.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2837542
> 
> [email protected] at temps idle 19 load 56!
> 
> Bu this is with my fan setting on my antec cooler to extreme, i prefer it at silent so will just operate as normal and play games as normal and see what temps i reach when not benching at full load.
> 
> Now just see if i can drop timings to 9-9-9 but i dobut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:couldnt drop timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried.


Gratz on the 4.8 but Is the fan really that loud?

Im trying to imagine what 1 fan would sound like, lol i got 11 fans within my case and it isnt that bad









thats with 4x 200mm 1 x1400mm 6 x sp120 high perfo and i wouldnt say its that loud


----------



## Vencenzo

The recent debate reminds me of the "fire a bullet off a moving train backwards" debates.

How about this for a cooling solution :
Step 1. Buy waterbed
Step 2. Pull pump off of hottub
Step 3. Hook custom loop up to waterbed
2 birds one stone.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Gratz on the 4.8 but Is the fan really that loud?
> 
> Im trying to imagine what 1 fan would sound like, lol i got 11 fans within my case and it isnt that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats with 4x 200mm 1 x1400mm 6 x sp120 high perfo and i wouldnt say its that loud


Damn man thats alot of fans u got







Airplane!

I just got 2*120mm intake front,1*120mm intake side,1*140mm exhaust top

And my antec kuhler with 2*120mm fans exhaust that sounds like hell at extreme settings.

All my fans are ****ty fans, i need to invest some cash in fans


----------



## dallas1990

I have a fx 8320 oc at 4.13 at idle average temp is 29c (temperature is given by thermal radar) my mobo is the Asus sabertooth fx 990 r2.0. I have a swiftech h220 cooling my CPU ATM. But its stablei used Intel burn test set at standard ram. The voltage is at stock as well. I might try 4.4 next







but I need a 2nd stick of ram. Might help I'd I get another 8gb or a 4gb stick.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> The recent debate reminds me of the "fire a bullet off a moving train backwards" debates.
> 
> How about this for a cooling solution :
> Step 1. Buy waterbed
> Step 2. Pull pump off of hottub
> Step 3. Hook custom loop up to waterbed
> 2 birds one stone.


and convert a cooling tower


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I like Apple, screw windows! Im getting an IMac!


WTH fears.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WTH fears.


Dude All I own is apple products duh

EDIT: Speaking of which just gave my kid an iPod touch (the only apple product in my house) to chew on (he's a baby)









EDIT2: To be honest I haven't overclocked the FSB this high is it normal to need more volts for Higher FSB on the CPU?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Dude All I own is apple products duh
> 
> EDIT: Speaking of which just gave my kid an iPod touch (the only apple product in my house) to chew on (he's a baby)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: To be honest I haven't overclocked the FSB this high is it normal to need more volts for Higher FSB on the CPU?


Nope that would be vdda. I use 2.55 (.05 bump), some say it doesn't effect asus boards.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Nope that would be vdda. I use 2.55 (.05 bump), some say it doesn't effect asus boards.




Prime stable!


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Prime stable!


Stock vdda or was that with .05 bump?
My multi/fsb vcore reqs are identical in the 260 ranges with 2.55.
I'll bet you can do 2400mhz ram with those timings by changing tRc to 44.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Stock vdda?
> My multi/fsb vcore reqs are identical in the 260 ranges with 2.55.


VDDA is 2.6 or something. And the voltage that is at 1.8 or something stock is at 1.855 to prevent FSB jitteryness.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Dinky I found sale for you.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146028
> 
> 10K physics in 3dmark11 = suicide runs unless you have fears ram.


Im UK based.

i wish i was in the US.... i would pay that in sterling here lol

im holding out for a raystorm kit, and got another mod on the go... so kind of busy atm

i searched 8350 3dmark11 and NO one has 10k.... im happy.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Im UK based.
> 
> i wish i was in the US.... i would pay that in sterling here lol
> 
> im holding out for a raystorm kit, and got another mod on the go... so kind of busy atm
> 
> i searched 8350 3dmark11 and NO one has 10k.... im happy.


Ask sugarhell which cooling kit to get.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Recently I sold my FX 8350 and looking for another one. That one had some 2 weak cores which was pretty hard to get stable, even sometimes impossible. So, my extra dough for 8350 was worthless...therefore I am asking you guys if anyone had some success with 8320 for clock up to 4500MHz...and, what kind of the road was up to there...thanks!


from what i understand the 8320 and the 8350 are the same processor the latter being binned to a higher quality.

I'd stick with the 8350, you could have just gotten a sour egg.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Prime stable!


gratz..

quick question, are you actually at 300 fsb in bios? or are you a notch down? (my base clock fluctuation make me take the notch down to get this..)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> gratz..
> 
> quick question, are you actually at 300 fsb in bios? or are you a notch down? (my base clock fluctuation make me take the notch down to get this..)


Its 299 in bios.


----------



## dallas1990

They are only difference is a .5ghz at stock and price. But you can oc a 8320 the same as a 8350. I have mine at 4.13 right now but I'm going to try 4.5 tonight after work


----------



## Vencenzo

Ranger try ram at 2400mhz and change trc to 44 with that same profile.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Ranger try ram at 2400mhz and change trc to 44 with that same profile.


Hmmm, might actually try that. But not now!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Prime stable!


schweet once I have time I will see if i can match with lower timings


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> They are only difference is a .5ghz at stock and price. But you can oc a 8320 the same as a 8350. I have mine at 4.13 right now but I'm going to try 4.5 tonight after work


not quite the same. it will take a 8320 more juice to run the same OC as a 8350.

here there is a 20$ difference. i don't know about the states or elsewhere.

but a 8350 is most cases will run 4.5 at stock voltages. I've not seen a 8320 get that high on stock volts.

for such a small monetary difference, to be able to do what you need it to easier then the cheaper version, getting the 8350 makes sense in my head.

i'm almost positive a 8320 will put off more heat then a 8350 @ 4.5ghz.

but to each their own really.


----------



## ComputerRestore

I'm curious if you can get a higher Physics score for benching when running Ganged Memory mode. It's suppose to help with single core performance, which may boost Physics a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not quite the same. it will take a 8320 more juice to run the same OC as a 8350.
> 
> here there is a 20$ difference. i don't know about the states or elsewhere.
> 
> but a 8350 is most cases will run 4.5 at stock voltages. I've not seen a 8320 get that high on stock volts.


Most recent binned 8320's will reach around 4.2Ghz on stock voltages. (700Mhz increase)
Definately a great choice for anyone that just wants to hit around 4.6Ghz without crazy cooling.

I think they are binned pretty good anyways, because they're such a great deal. AMD is probably just tossing 8350's into the 8320 pile to get them sold lol.


----------



## Devildog83

This is my everyday overclock with prime 95 running. Had it since yesterday and no issues.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Yes water holds more heat than air, it also takes longer for it to change temperature. However if what your saying about the heat being dispersed more slowly or over a longer period of time, that is not true. Water cooling systems will only out perform air cooling solutions if they will be able to disperse the heat faster.
> 
> On the thermal resistance thing if you guys really think a change in temperature of around 20c is going to change power consumption or heat by a large margin are just plain wrong. The cpu might consume .2 less watts because its 20 c cooler. In other words its not as measurable as everyone is thinking.
> 
> Any other Google Geniuses want to come out and play? have fun, I have better things to do than to waste my time on these forums.


First you can drop the attitude. Second your still wrong. You keep making simple assumptions and arriving at simple solutions. Everything in a CPU is on a very small scale, nearly on the magnitude of molecular. Rules that work within a realistic range of error in real world Newtonian physics start to fall apart when applied to the scale within a CPU. But you are right, maybe you should give up on the topic.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This is my everyday overclock with prime 95 running. Had it since yesterday and no issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


whoa... you can't seriously need that voltage for that clock... you should be able to run 4.7-4.8 on that voltage.


----------



## d1nky

^^ mine needs more juice than most as well.

damn 4.6 stable is 1.46v and thats loaded, LLCd and bing bang bosh!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whoa... you can't seriously need that voltage for that clock... you should be able to run 4.7-4.8 on that voltage.


Don't forget not all 8350s are the same. Alot of factors, but I agree it is a tad high. Load voltage is generally around 1.42-1.44 for 4.6.


----------



## d1nky

''generally''

i given up on the oh its a tad high thing, mine needs tihs loads of volts to do anything.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ''generally''
> 
> i given up on the oh its a tad high thing, mine needs tihs loads of volts to do anything.


great scott man... they really need to start shipping a flux capacitor with these things...


----------



## d1nky

haha! mine blew the other day with that plutonium and i put too many jiggawatts through!

its only a cpu............ i had my fx4100 at 1.6v for ages and its still alive... just!

anyways on subject, some mentioned a calculation to guage whether higherspeed/looser timings vs lowerspeed/tighter timings was worth it.

can someone give me some advice... pwllleaaseeee!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> haha! mine blew the other day with that plutonium and i put too many jiggawatts through!
> 
> its only a cpu............ i had my fx4100 at 1.6v for ages and its still alive... just!
> 
> anyways on subject, some mentioned a calculation to guage whether higherspeed/looser timings vs lowerspeed/tighter timings was worth it.
> 
> can someone give me some advice... pwllleaaseeee!


i've not figured out an equation, i've going to be saving profiles and benchmarking in the next few days as for some reason i am thinking lower speed tigher timing works better.. atleast for my ram.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've not figured out an equation, i've going to be saving profiles and benchmarking in the next few days as for some reason i am thinking lower speed tigher timing works better.. atleast for my ram.


For some reason mine doesn't like speed at all, more apt to believe I am doing something wrong... Mine liked the timings as you can see = 7-9-8-20-26 1T. Couldn't get stable with the 9 as an 8, but still pretty tight otherwise.

Edit Gotta remember to put " at 1580mhz" when I mention my timings. I forget everytime.


----------



## Cores

I have my 8320 and Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 coming in next month. Very excited. What frequency would you guys reckon I'd hit with a H100i? I know each chip is different, but I'd just like a rough estimate.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I have my 8320 and Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 coming in next month. Very excited. What frequency would you guys reckon I'd hit with a H100i? I know each chip is different, but I'd just like a rough estimate.


4.7-4.8 "Full Stable" or maybe 5Ghz "Gaming Stable" I don't much recommend that last one, but hey, some people use it.

Anyway, if you plan to stick around, prepare for a crash course in RAM speed/timing overclock information, it's the latest trend to hit the thread.


----------



## d1nky

^^^ ya mean 'hurricane stable' LOL

yea who started the timings/speed thing


----------



## LauraG

I am not sure if this has been discussed , found the forums after a google search for a vcore issue with the fx 8350 on an asus board, wanted to let anyone with the Asus M5A78L-M series boards know that even if you are not overclocking this board will NOT run the chip correctly, It will infact drop the vcore state to .9 and 1.5 ghz during normal operation even with direct vcore cooling. I have talked with asus support and one of the techs claimed, even though it states the chip is support that it needed a two 4 plug cpu power plug and the board only has 1.

You won't notice the throttling under normal usage unless you play games, do video work or live stream, but if you do any of those you will notice it happens A LOT! I had to reduce the Fx 8350 and 8320 to 3.5ghz or lower with the multiplier in order to get it to run at 50-70% cpu load for 10 minutes without throttle down.

Asus will only tell you to rma the board, and this will result in who ever owns these boards to just waste there time.

If I posted this in the wrong area please move it to the correct section. thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> I am not sure if this has been discussed , found the forums after a google search for a vcore issue with the fx 8350 on an asus board, wanted to let anyone with the Asus M5A78L-M series boards know that even if you are not overclocking this board will NOT run the chip correctly, It will infact drop the vcore state to .9 and 1.5 ghz during normal operation even with direct vcore cooling. I have talked with asus support and one of the techs claimed, even though it states the chip is support that it needed a two 4 plug cpu power plug and the board only has 1.
> 
> You won't notice the throttling under normal usage unless you play games, do video work or live stream, but if you do any of those you will notice it happens A LOT! I had to reduce the Fx 8350 and 8320 to 3.5ghz or lower with the multiplier in order to get it to run at 50-70% cpu load for 10 minutes without throttle down.
> 
> Asus will only tell you to rma the board, and this will result in who ever owns these boards to just waste there time.
> 
> If I posted this in the wrong area please move it to the correct section. thanks.


Na, it's fine. We already know of the problems with the 78L boards, but getting the word out more for potential buyers isn't going to hurt anything unless it's spam.


----------



## dallas1990

heres my cpu clock but im going to try to get more


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> 
> 
> heres my cpu clock but im going to try to get more


This hurts my epeen.


----------



## LauraG

well I am running stability tests right now on the 8350 , Really tore into tech support, they dumped me 2x the 1st one even stated "wow this is a good one" I streamed the issue live online for him to witness it lol. Then tore into the next one for the first one asking if I had tried the 990fx board, and I questioned his logic. Asked him, well uh NO because you claim to support this chip and in fact you CAN NOT , why would I buy a 200 board when I purchased this one based on your claims on performance and the price factor? Then informed him I switched this pc to the asrock brand.

worse part is the last tech "even took screen shots of this conversation" told me either 1 the cpu's notice multiple are bad or the board is defective, after linking her to google with vcore as a keyword and showed her that this is a common issue she responded with "what would you like me to do then?"

So basically you buy the board and you are stuck with the false claim

well 3.8 failed, throttled within 6 minutes of use


----------



## d1nky

ive known about this since ive had this board, it even throttles with an fx4100 on it.

fairplay to trying to get asus to notice the problem, i just ignored it as its a £40 board lol

btw the throttling is actually part of their design and its a safety feature for the vrms. they can sell it as supporting the chip, but it doesnt matter to them because it works. most people that buy this board may not even notice or know its throttling.


----------



## LauraG

Well the board is cheap, was about 100 when I got BOTH of them lol, I upgraded from phenom 965 series to the FX due to the need for more power for live video work. And after looking into there website and so forth spent more in fans/case than the board was worth lol, this is after buying the asrock + 8320 I got on sale. But the fact that the board really does not support the processor this is a misrepresentation of the claim

I still laugh though at the tech seeing me show him live video of the board dropping the vcore and getting the "WOW this is a good one" response. I am down to 3.5 100% load for 30 minutes now with NO throttling or vcore drop below 1.308

will say though the extra fans helped the overall temps of the 8350 been sitting here watching the temps at 3.5ghz 100% for 30 minutes and peaking at 39c/102f pretty good I assume on air cool


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Well the board is cheap, was about 100 when I got BOTH of them lol, I upgraded from phenom 965 series to the FX due to the need for more power for live video work. And after looking into there website and so forth spent more in fans/case than the board was worth lol, this is after buying the asrock + 8320 I got on sale. But the fact that the board really does not support the processor this is a misrepresentation of the claim
> 
> I still laugh though at the tech seeing me show him live video of the board dropping the vcore and getting the "WOW this is a good one" response. I am down to 3.5 100% load for 30 minutes now with NO throttling or vcore drop below 1.308


Ive made the same mistake, only once mind you but after you start to do ones homework before buying anything pc related









I bet most of us has been there at least once


----------



## LauraG

Well I normally do my homework but was trying to build a a good performing budget pc "yea i know lol" but it did well with the phenom and 6950 , but I do live streams of online racing and needed the extra processor power for that and have spent the better part of the past 2-3 weeks trying to figure out why at random times the videos would lag/stutter when the processor was only peaking at 70% But watching the stream now of the stability test and AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH it just dropped as I typed this to .9 vcore, although it took over 30 minutes this time So I am about to take it down to 3.4, but the fact it was stable for 30 minutes is proof that the board infact can not support the chip and needs to have that removed off the site lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

some may find this funny


----------



## d1nky

I modded the mosfets with little vram sinks, worked quite well with a fan directly on top of them.

and i know what ya mean, i bought that board/fx4100/ram as a cheap bundle, had it for a bit. even timed how long it takes to throttle lol

but it does work with the vishera, if it didnt then that would be a false claim, youre just knowledgeable enough to know it throttles.

id be careful tho my vrms on that thing started hissing and tihs after too much overclocking.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Well I normally do my homework but was trying to build a a good performing budget pc "yea i know lol" but it did well with the phenom and 6950 , but I do live streams of online racing and needed the extra processor power for that and have spent the better part of the past 2-3 weeks trying to figure out why at random times the videos would lag/stutter when the processor was only peaking at 70% But watching the stream now of the stability test and AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH it just dropped as I typed this to .9 vcore, although it took over 30 minutes this time So I am about to take it down to 3.4, but the fact it was stable for 30 minutes is proof that the board infact can not support the chip and needs to have that removed off the site lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> some may find this funny


do you have cooling directly on the vrms? It will make a huge diff with the throttling.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> do you have cooling directly on the vrms? It will make a huge diff with the throttling.


Not on a 4 +1 phase board it wont


Spoiler: Warning:4 1 Phase!



POP goes the weazel


----------



## LauraG

unfortunately I have a pci capture card that is on the top slot and it actual goes a little over the chip , that is if the chip with the blue heatsink is the vcore chip. but you can see the temps live as I am testing if you wish at. I'll put the link up. right now hovering at 118f and peaked at 123f


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> unfortunately I have a pci capture card that is on the top slot and it actual goes a little over the chip , that is if the chip with the blue heatsink is the vcore chip. but you can see the temps live as I am testing if you wish at. I'll put the link up. right now hovering at 118f and peaked at 123f


thats when you buy a 40 dollar chip and see how much it takes to blow up haha


----------



## LauraG

Well I have two of the boards and was in the process of building a dual camera streaming system for online feed so it looks like i''ll have to replace them both with other brands lol. if you want to see the temps and let me know how they are go to www.justin.tv/lsrtv, that is what I was showing the first tech.

It's bad when you spend 50+ on 120mm fans to cool off a 60-100 motherboard lol


----------



## d1nky

^^^ i had the fx4100 on it pushed 1.6v+ and cooled the vrms with (freezing ambients) heatsinks and fans.

they made noise after a while but didnt go bang! still alive today.

overclocked to about 5ghz+ could boot at 5.2 but turn off after boot. pretty nifty from 3.6ghz

and i reduced vrm throttling from 5-10 seconds to about 30-45 seconds, enough for benches lol

8k total 3dmark11 - i actually oc'd the pcie lane more and dropped cpu speed to do this.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074

and everything you need to know about

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-The-Motherboard-Voltage-Regulator-Circuit/616


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> unfortunately I have a pci capture card that is on the top slot and it actual goes a little over the chip , that is if the chip with the blue heatsink is the vcore chip. but you can see the temps live as I am testing if you wish at. I'll put the link up. right now hovering at 118f and peaked at 123f


do you have HWinfo64? the vrms are likely at a different temperature then the core, or the socket.

having a fan blowing on the vrms (on the front or the back) helps with thermal throttling.

however, this doesn't really seem like a thermal throttle.

still might help your cause tho.

coming from an electronics background, saw the TDP, and decided to go with the higher end phasing.

now if i only bought a psu to match....


----------



## LauraG

I am assuming on that board the chip is the one below the cpu socket and right next to the very top mini pci with the blue heatsink on it. with testing of fan placement I have dropped it over 20 degrees and it throttles just as often
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do you have HWinfo64? the vrms are likely at a different temperature then the core, or the socket.
> 
> having a fan blowing on the vrms (on the front or the back) helps with thermal throttling.
> 
> however, this doesn't really seem like a thermal throttle.
> 
> still might help your cause tho.
> 
> coming from an electronics background, saw the TDP, and decided to go with the higher end phasing.
> 
> now if i only bought a psu to match....


that is what is on that live feed link I posted earlier. you can see all the information while it is running


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> unfortunately I have a pci capture card that is on the top slot and it actual goes a little over the chip , that is if the chip with the blue heatsink is the vcore chip. but you can see the temps live as I am testing if you wish at. I'll put the link up. right now hovering at 118f and peaked at 123f


The part over the PCI slots is the North bridge. Th VRMs mostly are between the chip and the outputs on the back of your computer. On most of the boards I have seen. Cant speak specifically to the one you have.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Dude All I own is apple products duh
> 
> EDIT: Speaking of which just gave my kid an iPod touch (the only apple product in my house) to chew on (he's a baby)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: To be honest I haven't overclocked the FSB this high is it normal to need more volts for Higher FSB on the CPU?


Lol! That's awesome. I also recommend skipping them like rocks. Granted it not the most environmentally conscience move one can make, but it feels great


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> I am assuming on that board the chip is the one below the cpu socket and right next to the very top mini pci with the blue heatsink on it. with testing of fan placement I have dropped it over 20 degrees and it throttles just as often
> that is what is on that live feed link I posted earlier. you can see all the information while it is running


that would be the Northbridge

I've circled the spot on the board (not sure if its the same version as yours, but the vrms should be in the same place) where the VRMs are



easiest way to get venting to that spot is IMHO from the back. this requires a cut out underneath where the socket it on the frame of the case.

i've got a case that has a fan spot on one of the panels, so i just mounted a fan so that is blows on the vrms (140mm mounting space, 120mm fan used so the air escapes around the fan)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Lol! That's awesome. I also recommend skipping them like rocks. Granted it not the most environmentally conscience move one can make, but it feels great


sorry guys but apple still have their own niche forte..

OSx + pro tools = audiogasim

now if i could only figure out the hacks required to run OSX on amd, i'd be laughing.

for pretty much everything else, mac's are a paper weight, overpriced one at that.


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that would be the Northbridge
> 
> I've circled the spot on the board (not sure if its the same version as yours, but the vrms should be in the same place) where the VRMs are
> 
> 
> 
> easiest way to get venting to that spot is IMHO from the back. this requires a cut out underneath where the socket it on the frame of the case.
> 
> i've got a case that has a fan spot on one of the panels, so i just mounted a fan so that is blows on the vrms (140mm mounting space, 120mm fan used so the air escapes around the fan)


I honestly don't think I can get any more cooling into my case lol there are 5 70 cfm fans in the case + that V8 cooler and the 6950


----------



## d1nky

put little heatsinks on those little black squares with legs. and put a fan blowing on them JEEZ!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> I honestly don't think I can get any more cooling into my case lol there are 5 70 cfm fans in the case + that V8 cooler and the 6950


the other side is the side i'm referring too.

also, is that a 500w psu? or a 600w?

took a look at your coretemp stuff, voltages are super funky.

if your only running a 500w your *might* be running yourself low on amperage.

but other then that, you might be asking too much from the board. By the looks of the board i'd figure you'd have to downclock and or turn off cores to make the thing stable.


----------



## LauraG

It is a 600w supply I am trying to rig together an older cpu high speed fan and place it just behind where the ram chips are blowing towards the board since the fans around it are exhaust ones.


----------



## El-Fuego

yesterday I was trying to overclock my cpu but couldn't make it stable!
the first time i Oced it to 4.4 on air (stock) it was fine but running really hot, so after I got my water cooler and trying to do the same and got bsod or prime wont run!

I need a sold few days off to get this chip figured out.


----------



## d1nky

turned into


----------



## Majorhi

Adequate cooling is on the way via a Phanteks PH14 on Friday! Looking forward to doing some actual OCing without fear of overheating like with my hyper 212 evo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> yesterday I was trying to overclock my cpu but couldn't make it stable!
> the first time i Oced it to 4.4 on air (stock) it was fine but running really hot, so after I got my water cooler and trying to do the same and got bsod or prime wont run!
> 
> I need a sold few days off to get this chip figured out.


try going back to your 4.4 oc, then follow the guide on the first page of the forum









if you get BSOD, maybe the cooler isn't seated correctly?


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try going back to your 4.4 oc, then follow the guide on the first page of the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you get BSOD, maybe the cooler isn't seated correctly?


I had that happen with the Phenom then I put to much thermal paste on and it spilled over into the contacts and caused me all kinds of headaches.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the Northbridge
> 
> I've circled the spot on the board (not sure if its the same version as yours, but the vrms should be in the same place) where the VRMs are
> 
> 
> 
> easiest way to get venting to that spot is IMHO from the back. this requires a cut out underneath where the socket it on the frame of the case.
> 
> i've got a case that has a fan spot on one of the panels, so i just mounted a fan so that is blows on the vrms (140mm mounting space, 120mm fan used so the air escapes around the fan)


I aint saying ya wrong ok, but dont you think its an excessive way to treat a low value budget board that doesnt even support the cpu?

I think we all would say buy a new board wouldnt we


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> that would be the Northbridge
> 
> I've circled the spot on the board (not sure if its the same version as yours, but the vrms should be in the same place) where the VRMs are
> 
> 
> 
> easiest way to get venting to that spot is IMHO from the back. this requires a cut out underneath where the socket it on the frame of the case.
> 
> i've got a case that has a fan spot on one of the panels, so i just mounted a fan so that is blows on the vrms (140mm mounting space, 120mm fan used so the air escapes around the fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aint saying ya wrong ok, but dont you think its an excessive way to treat a low value budget board that doesnt even support the cpu?
> 
> I think we all would say buy a new board wouldnt we
Click to expand...

That's like $15 in sinks, so not really.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=cni9311gtw0m

The VRM database is an awesome place.








http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## d1nky

LOL its like no one reads my posts! MOD ETTTTTTT!!!!!!

cost me about £5 and brought me happyness!


----------



## LauraG

Thanks for those link, I did some research the other day and the lowest price board I have found is the GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3. The only problem I have is the non sli, i like to have the option of either version for the future. I have the asrock extreme board and have not done any testing, so far it is pretty stable in game performance. Has there been any issues with throttling on the 970 extreme4 asrock boards?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's like $15 in sinks, so not really.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=cni9311gtw0m
> 
> The VRM database is an awesome place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


Didnt know these existed lol

I do apologise, but if im honest i would rather buy a better board and so would half the thread inc yourself









would these makes that much of a difference if the board would generally throttle anyway,

dont forget my predicament after xmas, my M5a99x evo board would throtle at 4.9 and over and no matter what cooling i had ( i had watercooling) it wouldnt make a difference

i think this is a carbon copy of that

Theres only so much a board will do and not any part of modding etc will make that board run right


----------



## LauraG

well 6th fan placed against the back wall to blow air between the cpu cooler and the video card dropped the temps just a little but throttled down within a few minutes of use. It seems 3.5 is about the max the board will handle without going to the extremes of ordering heatsinks for those chips like FlailScHLAMP. Will have to see if the 3.5 can handle doing multiple compression streams at the same time

Oh and for the intel fan boys, I can say without a doubt the fx 8350 can compete very well on multitasking and encoding with windows 7/8 I compress 2 streams at 1280x720 with 1920x1080 input, one goes live on the net the other local save, and it will barely hit 70% usage with a 2.5mbps data rate


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's like $15 in sinks, so not really.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=cni9311gtw0m
> 
> The VRM database is an awesome place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know these existed lol
> 
> I do apologise, but if im honest i would rather buy a better board and so would half the thread inc yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would these makes that much of a difference if the board would generally throttle anyway,
> 
> dont forget my predicament after xmas, my M5a99x evo board would throtle at 4.9 and over and no matter what cooling i had ( i had watercooling) it wouldnt make a difference
> 
> i think this is a carbon copy of that
> 
> Theres only so much a board will do and not any part of modding etc will make that board run right
Click to expand...

There will always be a limit. Those will just help reduce it a bit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Thanks for those link, I did some research the other day and the lowest price board I have found is the GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3. The only problem I have is the non sli, i like to have the option of either version for the future. I have the asrock extreme board and have not done any testing, so far it is pretty stable in game performance. Has there been any issues with throttling on the 970 extreme4 asrock boards?


The 970A-UD3 is the only 970 motherboard I'd recommend for overclocking really. It received the 8+2 Phase VRMs and VRM sink form it's big brother the 990FXA-UD3, though Gigabyte limited it's LLC controls and it's not pretty black/grey.







The other 970 boards are enough if you just want to be able to run stock, obviously.

It does have the ability to Crossfire, supposedly, but it's buggy. Besides that, the x4 lane isn't exactly great for it.

I know of no throttling issues *at stock* with any 900-series motherboard that is 8350 certified. No promises if you overclock, obviously.


----------



## LauraG

Thanks, not really going to overclock as I put a lot of demand on the cpu and other hardware several nights a week for multiple hours at a time for live streams, about to test it at 3.5 for a live stream at the race track and see if it holds a decent stream frame rate.

Should be a fair test of the cpu performance being underclocked


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whoa... you can't seriously need that voltage for that clock... you should be able to run 4.7-4.8 on that voltage.


Actually I could lower it, it was supposed to be at 1.425 not 1.452. I bumped to 4.7 and it heated up very fast. No cores shut down but I don't like running that hot. Under prime at 4.6 temps stayed very nice. I could play with it a bit but for a full time OC 4.6 works fine

Edit. Here is with V lowered to 4.431, much better @ 4.7.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Didnt know these existed lol
> 
> I do apologise, but if im honest i would rather buy a better board and so would half the thread inc yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would these makes that much of a difference if the board would generally throttle anyway,
> 
> dont forget my predicament after xmas, my M5a99x evo board would throtle at 4.9 and over and no matter what cooling i had ( i had watercooling) it wouldnt make a difference
> 
> i think this is a carbon copy of that
> 
> Theres only so much a board will do and not any part of modding etc will make that board run right


Gerty, I just got great news from Corsair. They say the H100 was responsible for my motherboard's premature death. They are sending me $60 plus a new H100i in compensation. As I want the soon-to-be released Swiftech H320 (with 360mm rad) which costs $159. I will put up the H100 i on Ebay . If I get $100 plus shipping cost, it will pay for my Swiftech H320. I am pleased as punch. Perhaps I did Not puncture the radiator?


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Gerty, I just got great news from Corsair. They say the H100 was responsible for my motherboard's premature death. They are sending me $60 plus a new H100i in compensation. As I want the soon to be released Swiftech H320 (with 360mm rad) which costs $159. I will put up the H100 i on Ebay . If I get $100 plus shipping cost, it will pay for my Siftech H320. I am pleased as punch. Perhaps I did Not puncture the radiator?


better customer service than what asus provided me today from 3 customer service reps online.

here is some news for those stuck with the same board as myself, underclocked to 3.5ghz the 8350 after 35 min straight streaming and local recording "cpu intensive" it didn't not change the vcore. I am going to try 3.7 from the bios. The successful test was 3.5 in the bios with amd overdrive I put it at 3.6 near the end and it did not throttle down.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's like $15 in sinks, so not really.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=cni9311gtw0m
> 
> The VRM database is an awesome place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt know these existed lol
> 
> I do apologise, but if im honest i would rather buy a better board and so would half the thread inc yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would these makes that much of a difference if the board would generally throttle anyway,
> 
> dont forget my predicament after xmas, my M5a99x evo board would throtle at 4.9 and over and no matter what cooling i had ( i had watercooling) it wouldnt make a difference
> 
> i think this is a carbon copy of that
> 
> Theres only so much a board will do and not any part of modding etc will make that board run right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There will always be a limit. Those will just help reduce it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Thanks for those link, I did some research the other day and the lowest price board I have found is the GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3. The only problem I have is the non sli, i like to have the option of either version for the future. I have the asrock extreme board and have not done any testing, so far it is pretty stable in game performance. Has there been any issues with throttling on the 970 extreme4 asrock boards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 970A-UD3 is the only 970 motherboard I'd recommend for overclocking really. It received the 8+2 Phase VRMs and VRM sink form it's big brother the 990FXA-UD3, though Gigabyte limited it's LLC controls and it's not pretty black/grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 970 boards are enough if you just want to be able to run stock, obviously.
> 
> It does have the ability to Crossfire, supposedly, but it's buggy. Besides that, the x4 lane isn't exactly great for it.
> 
> I know of no throttling issues *at stock* with any 900-series motherboard that is 8350 certified. No promises if you overclock, obviously.
Click to expand...

I ran the ECS A970M-A Deluxe through the ringer with the FX-8150 and it held its own rather well. Its a 6+1 phase with high quality VRM, inductors, MOSFET, Caps

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ecs_a970ma/


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> This hurts my epeen.


[quote name="Rangerjr1" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/17100#post_20227428 g :h
This hurts my epeen.[/quote]

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> [quote name="Rangerjr1" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/17100#post_20227428 g :h
> This hurts my epeen.


What's wrong with it?[/quote]

Lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Actually I could lower it, it was supposed to be at 1.425 not 1.452. I bumped to 4.7 and it heated up very fast. No cores shut down but I don't like running that hot. Under prime at 4.6 temps stayed very nice. I could play with it a bit but for a full time OC 4.6 works fine
> 
> Edit. Here is with V lowered to 4.431, much better @ 4.7.


not bad you have about 7 ish degrees to play with (if i'm reading that right at 55c)

just over 4.6 myself, and ya its nice, i want to try 4.7 as i already know my cooler can't handle 4.8 but i need to muck around with settings as 4.7 can't happen with a 299 FSB


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I ran the ECS A970M-A Deluxe through the ringer with the FX-8150 and it held its own rather well. Its a 6+1 phase with high quality VRM, inductors, MOSFET, Caps
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ecs_a970ma/


The only thing I see wrong is that I can't find it other than Amazon and they are showing the incorrect board for the model number and makes me cautious to order, but nice review for an 89.99 board

Good news for me though is I am currently doing a live stream online and booted at 3.5ghz used overdrive to change that to 3.7 I believe and so far the vcore has not dropped below 1.128 so no throttling as of yet.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20543/ex-tub-1892/PrimoChilll_12_OD_Rigid_Ghost_Compression_Fittings_-_4_Pack_-_White.html

check this out guys kinda cool acctually still not happy about the aluminum but hey step in the right direction, also i wont use till they have 2 o rings ......


----------



## Red1776

The last piece for the overhaul of the Holodeck XI showed up.


----------



## dallas1990

I guess I need to read more about CPU over clocking lol but as my first I kept the voltage and everything else at stock. I just changed the clock speed


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I guess I need to read more about CPU over clocking lol but as my first I kept the voltage and everything else at stock. I just changed the clock speed


Hi Dallas and welcome








Thats actually the correct first move to see how far the frequency of your CPU will go without adding voltage.
How far did you get BTW?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The last piece for the overhaul of the Holodeck XI showed up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


they look great or "awesome"

Speaking of yanks....

Crazy Yanks!!!

Speaking of you bloody brits........

Bloody Brits!!


----------



## dallas1990

Well at first I was letting my mobo do it. It went to 3.8ghz then I started reading about oc. So I went into my bios set everything to stock then I changed the clock speed to 4.1ghz. Ran the Intel burn test at standard ram speed (I think its 2gb) did it with a 3-4 runs. After it was finished and said it was stable I checked my temps and it gave me 39-42 degrees. CPU is a fx8320 and the cooler is a swiftech h220 w/push fan setup. I did eeverything in .1 increments but I got tired lol.

My mono is a sabertooth fx990 R2.0 I used the thermal radar program to see the temperature of CPU. I know it reads the socket but idk what to really use to get a more accurate temperature at the moment.

This is my first build so any info would be great.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> 
> 
> heres my cpu clock but im going to try to get more


Update cpuz

Too many things wrong here :
Cpuz shows"Zambezi" ,lowest vcore I'm seen a vishera run 4.0 is 1.248 and your showing 1.116, HT is lower than 2200 which is the min 990fx mobos will set it, even the 8150 fx is 2600HT (Zambezi).

Assuming that 1.116 is because your idle at the moment and having power saving features enabled and not a broken reading, still better to turn those off for testing stable clocks.


----------



## dallas1990

OK when I get home later I'll update it and try it again.

Should I download a CPU temperature program or is thermal radar good for what I need?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> OK when I get home later I'll update it and try it again.
> 
> Should I download a CPU temperature program or is thermal radar good for what I need?


For temp
http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/hwmonitor/1.22-setup.exe

Newest cpuz
http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.64-setup-en.exe


----------



## Kolmain

I'm trying to OC my 8350, can anyone help?









^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ if you missed the link








http://www.overclock.net/t/1402480/overclocking-the-fx8350


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolmain*
> 
> I'm trying to OC my 8350, can anyone help?


increase your voltage and multiplier.

would love to help more, but you didn't really give people any idea of your system. Temperatures, cooling, etc.


----------



## Kolmain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> increase your voltage and multiplier.
> 
> would love to help more, but you didn't really give people any idea of your system. Temperatures, cooling, etc.


It's a link to my OCN thread... lol

**
http://www.overclock.net/t/1402480/overclocking-the-fx8350


----------



## Vencenzo

Hey Kyad, when is the last time you saw someone saying "help I'm trying to get stable on my asrock3".
I blame newegg reviews for all the ud3's being sold







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolmain*
> 
> It's a link to my OCN thread... lol
> 
> **
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1402480/overclocking-the-fx8350


Try an fsb oc with a slight bump vdda (maybe .05-.1).
Lotsa people saying the LLC on the ud3 rev3 is inverse to the LLC on the rev1.
Try extreme and run occt to check if it's keeping vcore tight or not.
Try different llc's on cpu/nb with 1.275v for 2600+ nb freq.

If that doesn't help bug kyad, he's our gigabyte guy.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Hey Kyad, when is the last time you saw someone saying "help I'm trying to get stable on my asrock3".
> rant
> If that doesn't help bug kyad, he's our gigabyte guy.


Really? Ask Kyadck?
You know Kyad isnt the brains behind the name, its his little minions he ahs working for him.

What they do is through each of them they sign in as kyadck and take notes. They then trawl through google and various other means and get him the answers he needs.........

Why else do you think he always posts his long posts for his first one, guaranteed mate....its just emailed to him and then he copy n pastes his answers

I thought everyone knew


----------



## LauraG

You guys make it tempting to try and overclock my 8320 lol, haven't had a need to yet but tempting to see what it will do


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Hey Kyad, when is the last time you saw someone saying "help I'm trying to get stable on my asrock3".
> I blame newegg reviews for all the ud3's being sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kolmain*
> 
> It's a link to my OCN thread... lol
> 
> **
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1402480/overclocking-the-fx8350
> 
> 
> 
> Try an fsb oc with a slight bump vdda (maybe .05-.1).
> Lotsa people saying the LLC on the ud3 rev3 is inverse to the LLC on the rev1.
> Try extreme and run occt to check if it's keeping vcore tight or not.
> Try different llc's on cpu/nb with 1.275v for 2600+ nb freq.
> 
> If that doesn't help bug kyad, he's our gigabyte guy.
Click to expand...

Uh... the guy who asked if the ASRock Extreme would be stable at stock and not throttle.

On Giga boards it's PLL, and yes it's been know to help a bit. Do not go above 2.695v on the CPU PLL voltage.

There is no LLC on Rev 1.

"High" is the usual prefered LLC setting on Giga, Extreme simply adds too much voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Hey Kyad, when is the last time you saw someone saying "help I'm trying to get stable on my asrock3".
> rant
> If that doesn't help bug kyad, he's our gigabyte guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Ask Kyadck?
> You know Kyad isnt the brains behind the name, its his little minions he ahs working for him.
> 
> What they do is through each of them they sign in as kyadck and take notes. They then trawl through google and various other means and get him the answers he needs.........
> 
> Why else do you think he always posts his long posts for his first one, guaranteed mate....its just emailed to him and then he copy n pastes his answers
> 
> I thought everyone knew
Click to expand...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> You guys make it tempting to try and overclock my 8320 lol, haven't had a need to yet but tempting to see what it will do


It always begins that way.


----------



## LauraG

well wanted to buy a 2nd 8350 but couldn't refuse the price tag on the 8320 139.99 at the time and I know it will run stock 8350 speeds without trouble but curious to what it will do in a benchmark with sli 660's

This was a default test I done of that 3dmark 11 program not sure how it stands up here

P6253 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660(1x) and AMD FX-8320


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Really? Ask Kyadck?
> You know Kyad isnt the brains behind the name, its his little minions he ahs working for him.
> 
> What they do is through each of them they sign in as kyadck and take notes. They then trawl through google and various other means and get him the answers he needs.........
> 
> Why else do you think he always posts his long posts for his first one, guaranteed mate....its just emailed to him and then he copy n pastes his answers
> 
> I thought everyone knew


Oh man, I wish I had minions! Clones of me would work. Never enough time in the day. SMH


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Oh man, I wish I had minions! Clones of me would work. Never enough time in the day. SMH


I think my missus would love some clones of me, then she'd have more to shoot at


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Oh man, I wish I had minions! Clones of me would work. Never enough time in the day. SMH
> 
> 
> 
> I think my missus would love some clones of me, then she'd have more to shoot at
Click to expand...

I need more clones of me so there is enough to go around for the ladies........

...remember I handed y'all that one.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I need more clones of me so there is enough to go around for the ladies........
> 
> ...remember I handed y'all that one.


meh bloody yanks.....Maybe u need more because only one doesnt do enough in the ladies department









I dont need clones im puuurrrrfect


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I need more clones of me so there is enough to go around for the ladies........
> 
> ...remember I handed y'all that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh bloody yanks.....Maybe u need more because only one doesnt do enough in the ladies department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need clones im puuurrrrfect
Click to expand...

....and down the middle of the fairway


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ....and down the middle of the fairway


lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> For temp
> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/hwmonitor/1.22-setup.exe
> 
> Newest cpuz
> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.64-setup-en.exe


Actually all have agreed that hwinfo64 is a better program than hwmonitor


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Vencenzo
> 
> Hey Kyad, when is the last time you saw someone saying "help I'm trying to get stable on my asrock3".
> rant
> If that doesn't help bug kyad, he's our gigabyte guy.


...But I thought In was our Gigabyte guy....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...But I thought In was our Gigabyte guy....


LOL


----------



## LauraG

Originally Posted by Vencenzo

Hey Kyad, when is the last time you saw someone saying "help I'm trying to get stable on my asrock3".
rant
If that doesn't help bug kyad, he's our gigabyte guy.

what about the asrock extreme4 "970" they do pretty well?\

wow quote failure!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Anyone else running a fx8350 and antec kuhler 920? If so what are your max clocks with secure temps?


----------



## Durquavian

No time now for it but http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_the_stilt_releases_bulldozer_conditioner_software_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written

Later I may check out more on it but waiting to see if it helps FXs one guy said he was gonna test it.


----------



## AlDyer

Im still trying to figure whether I shall use my 4670K or my 8350. What do you guys think?I think atm I should use the 4670K and wait to see if whether or not games get multithreaded. Gaming performance is priority n. 1 but I love my 8350 so much







Even got over 10 000 score in 3DMark 2013


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im still trying to figure whether I shall use my 4670K or my 8350. What do you guys think?I think atm I should use the 4670K and wait to see if whether or not games get multithreaded. Gaming performance is priority n. 1 but I love my 8350 so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got over 10 000 score in 3DMark 2013


Bit crazy asking in an amd thread if we would go to the other side









i personally wouldnt


----------



## Kolmain

I updated my thread with more info


----------



## Vencenzo

Wow... where to start?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Actually all have agreed that hwinfo64 is a better program than hwmonitor


When in doubt run both and cross check them vs ai suite. I have found some hwmonitor versions to be buggy on 8.

@Red
You are a gigabyte guy but your too over 9000. Looking at Holodeck pics makes me feel like I'm not qualified to post here.
Kyad is less scary to noobs.

@Kyad
I may have given up on the ud3 and switched to asrock a bit early, would have given it more time to tweak if it wasn't a build for a friend I don't see often. Asrock3 holds vcore pretty steady at 4.6 so I go with those for budget. Not a good call if your sporting 4 dimms though. Little confused as to how they made counter progress by adding LLC in the new rev.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No time now for it but http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_the_stilt_releases_bulldozer_conditioner_software_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written
> 
> Later I may check out more on it but waiting to see if it helps FXs one guy said he was gonna test it.


Nice find.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im still trying to figure whether I shall use my 4670K or my 8350. What do you guys think?I think atm I should use the 4670K and wait to see if whether or not games get multithreaded. Gaming performance is priority n. 1 but I love my 8350 so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got over 10 000 score in 3DMark 2013


the 4670k will be faster in games and probably everything else as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Wow... where to start?
> When in doubt run both and cross check them vs ai suite. I have found some hwmonitor versions to be buggy on 8.
> 
> @Red
> You are a gigabyte guy but your too over 9000. Looking at Holodeck pics makes me feel like I'm not qualified to post here.
> Kyad is less scary to noobs.
> 
> @Kyad
> I may have given up on the ud3 and switched to asrock a bit early, would have given it more time to tweak if it wasn't a build for a friend I don't see often. Asrock3 holds vcore pretty steady at 4.6 so I go with those for budget. Not a good call if your sporting 4 dimms though. Little confused as to how they made counter progress by adding LLC in the new rev.


Extreme three I have is a decent board . You have it about pegged though, it's not able to run with the big dogs - its biggest weakness's are FSB and memory clocking/support. ( has one odd issue with dropping , or failiing to initialize usb connections at times too- dunno what's up there).

Never had a Gigabyte board would love to try one - I think someone from gigabyte should send me a 990FX UD7 so I can compare it to the CHV-Z and GD80 ( better not hold my breath eh?)


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Extreme three I have is a decent board . You have it about pegged though, it's not able to run with the big dogs - its biggest weakness's are FSB and memory clocking/support. ( has one odd issue with dropping , or failiing to initialize usb connections at times too- dunno what's up there).
> 
> Never had a Gigabyte board would love to try one - I think someone from gigabyte should send me a 990FX UD7 so I can compare it to the CHV-Z and GD80 ( better not hold my breath eh?)


Could say the moral of the story is :
Invest in a good motherboard if you plan on running 4 sticks of ram at 1866 or higher with Vishera.

Better games need to come out so I spend less time on forums...


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Could say the moral of the story is :
> Invest in a good motherboard if you plan on running 4 sticks of ram at 1866 or higher with Vishera.
> 
> Better games need to come out so I spend less time on forums...


plenty of old games you can try. Not everything has to be new.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im still trying to figure whether I shall use my 4670K or my 8350. What do you guys think?I think atm I should use the 4670K and wait to see if whether or not games get multithreaded. Gaming performance is priority n. 1 but I love my 8350 so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got over 10 000 score in 3DMark 2013


On a single 7950 it doesnt matter too much. Hell even a 780 wont really be a problem. Problems start appearing when you add multiple GPUs. If i ninjaed your 4670k out of your rig and installed the 8350 you wouldnt know any better lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> On a single 7950 it doesnt matter too much. Hell even a 780 wont really be a problem. Problems start appearing when you add multiple GPUs. If i ninjaed your 4670k out of your rig and installed the 8350 you wouldnt know any better lol.


LIES pins dont match


----------



## Cores

Amazon lowered their price on the 8350, it is now £148. I could only just afford a 8320, but I guess my £150 Amazon gift balance can cover the purchase. So, would the 8350 actually have more OC headroom than the 8320? I'm looking to get a good overclock.
Second question, what OC can one estimate I'd get with a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and a H100i?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LIES pins dont match


One doesn't have pins period...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Amazon lowered their price on the 8350, it is now £148. I could only just afford a 8320, but I guess my £150 Amazon gift balance can cover the purchase. So, would the 8350 actually have more OC headroom than the 8320? I'm looking to get a good overclock.
> Second question, what OC can one estimate I'd get with a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and a H100i?


Luck of the draw but most likely to answer your question 5.0-5.1 also depending on the chip and you end up going custom the Saber R2.0 has a 1.7v cap cannot go past it not even with LLC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> One doesn't have pins period...


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Amazon lowered their price on the 8350, it is now £148. I could only just afford a 8320, but I guess my £150 Amazon gift balance can cover the purchase. So, would the 8350 actually have more OC headroom than the 8320? I'm looking to get a good overclock.
> Second question, what OC can one estimate I'd get with a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and a H100i?


£140 on aria - 8350

no worries just seen the gift thing


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No time now for it but http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2099_the_stilt_releases_bulldozer_conditioner_software_amd_superpi_history_to_be_re_written
> 
> Later I may check out more on it but waiting to see if it helps FXs one guy said he was gonna test it.


Awww, Multithreaded Mayhem Rematch?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Awww, Multithreaded Mayhem Rematch?


That's big


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Amazon lowered their price on the 8350, it is now £148. I could only just afford a 8320, but I guess my £150 Amazon gift balance can cover the purchase. So, would the 8350 actually have more OC headroom than the 8320? I'm looking to get a good overclock.
> Second question, what OC can one estimate I'd get with a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and a H100i?
> 
> 
> 
> Luck of the draw but most likely to answer your question 5.0-5.1 also depending on the chip and you end up going custom the Saber R2.0 has a 1.7v cap cannot go past it not even with LLC
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> One doesn't have pins period...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

4.8-5.0.

H100's take a lot of work to break 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Extreme three I have is a decent board . You have it about pegged though, it's not able to run with the big dogs - its biggest weakness's are FSB and memory clocking/support. ( has one odd issue with dropping , or failiing to initialize usb connections at times too- dunno what's up there).
> 
> Never had a Gigabyte board would love to try one - I think someone from gigabyte should send me a 990FX UD7 so I can compare it to the CHV-Z and GD80 ( better not hold my breath eh?)
> 
> 
> 
> Could say the moral of the story is :
> Invest in a good motherboard if you plan on running 4 sticks of ram at 1866 or higher with Vishera.
> 
> Better games need to come out so I spend less time on forums...
Click to expand...

Eh. My UD3 doesn't like going above 1600, but to be fair, I'm also running 32GB. I can however drop ram timings like a rock, going from the stock 10-10-10 to 8-9-8.

Worth looking into.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> @Red
> You are a gigabyte guy but your too over 9000. Looking at Holodeck pics makes me feel like I'm not qualified to post here.
> Kyad is less scary to noobs.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Awww, Multithreaded Mayhem Rematch?


Funny part is the number one moderator-AMDhater Alatar posted it. Peace offering maybe?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Awww, Multithreaded Mayhem Rematch?


doesn't seem to run for me.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Originally Posted by Vencenzo
> 
> Hey Kyad, when is the last time you saw someone saying "help I'm trying to get stable on my asrock3".
> rant
> If that doesn't help bug kyad, he's our gigabyte guy.
> 
> what about the asrock extreme4 "970" they do pretty well?\
> 
> wow quote failure!


In my opinion ther only Asrock board worthy of use for overclocking is the Extreme 9. It is the only one that we have not heard problems with VRM overheating. At least that is my perception.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im still trying to figure whether I shall use my 4670K or my 8350. What do you guys think?I think atm I should use the 4670K and wait to see if whether or not games get multithreaded. Gaming performance is priority n. 1 but I love my 8350 so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got over 10 000 score in 3DMark 2013


h

Hey there are plenty of multithreaded games. If you mean all or the vast majority being multi-threaded that will take one more year.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im still trying to figure whether I shall use my 4670K or my 8350. What do you guys think?I think atm I should use the 4670K and wait to see if whether or not games get multithreaded. Gaming performance is priority n. 1 but I love my 8350 so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got over 10 000 score in 3DMark 2013


You want my opinion?

4670k will be a little faster but it's not nearly as fun to play with. I OCed SB and AMD would have to be way, way slower for me to go Intel simply for the fact that AMD has the superior enthusiast platform when it comes to tweaking things and having chips that you can do goofy things with (like 1.7v mid 5ghz boots into Windows for CPU validation). You simply don't get that on Intel process, it's a lot more fragile than SOI.

AMD has a really, really fun platform to play with with bulldozer. What are you going to do with Haswell overclocking? Maybe play with straps a little bit and then just change the CPU multiplier? Adjust vcore a little and have temps go crazy? it just stinks to be honest.

I put it simple when people are trying to choose.

Intel if you want to win benchmarks
AMD If you want to have a fun rig to overclock with a ton of features.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the 4670k will be faster in games and probably everything else as well.


single-threaded games yes. Everything else, very unlikely. hasbeen is only 6% faster than Ivy Bridge. In most multi-threaded programs the 8350 beat I5-3570k processors by more than 6%. So your assessment is too broad in scope.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> single-threaded games yes. Everything else, very unlikely. hasbeen is only 6% faster than Ivy Bridge. In most multi-threaded programs the 8350 beat I5-3570k processors by more than 6%. So your assessment is too broad in scope.


it draws half the power, has faster memory system, overclocks well. I like AMD but the 8350 doesn't compare to the 4670k. The 8350 is more between a 2500k and a 3570k.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it draws half the power, has faster memory system, overclocks well. I like AMD but the 8350 doesn't compare to the 4670k. The 8350 is more between a 2500k and a 3570k.


I laugh at that comment if you came here to troll you can leave

BTW yeah that app does work check this out down from 18min 13sec to 14 min 35.1 sec


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the 4670k will be faster in games and probably everything else as well.
> 
> 
> 
> single-threaded games yes. Everything else, very unlikely. hasbeen is only 6% faster than Ivy Bridge. In most multi-threaded programs the 8350 beat I5-3570k processors by more than 6%. So your assessment is too broad in scope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it draws half the power, *has faster memory system*, overclocks well. I like AMD but the 8350 doesn't compare to the 4670k. The 8350 is more between a 2500k and a 3570k.
Click to expand...

Oh you chose the wrong thing to say given the past two weeks... But I'll leave that for F3ers and others.

I don't even know what you're comparing, because nothing you said has anything to do with what he said, so lets go through the list:

He said that Haswell is only 6% faster than Ivy: True.
He never compared the 8350 to the 4670k, he compared it to the 3570k, and said Ivy is faster in singlethread: True.
He said the difference in multithread gives the 8350 a more than 6% lead over the 3570k: Duh, True.
He said your assessment is too broad: True.

If you think the 4670k holds even a match (ya, less than a candle) against the 8350 in multithread... Wow, do some research, please, considering you own one. Even clock for clock no i5 can dream of competing with the 8350's 8 cores. It can't even keep up with the 8320. Haswell is no better in that respect.


----------



## ebduncan

i forget this is a AMD fanboy thread.

I will trade my 8320 for a 4570k or a 4770k any day of the week.

And yes the 4570k memory system is faster, their memory controller completely dominates Amd's. Overclock vs overclock a 4670k will beat a 8350 in everything. I'm not making it up...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i forget this is a AMD fanboy thread.
> 
> I will trade my 8320 for a 4570k or a 4770k any day of the week.
> 
> And yes the 4570k memory system is faster, their memory controller completely dominates Amd's. Overclock vs overclock a 4670k will beat a 8350 in everything. I'm not making it up...


Fanboi thread? Dont make me larf mate









This is a take no crap thread at its worst......we are fair if people are fair too









Plenty have tried to make us all look like fools and they all failed....

What this need is a few benckmarks that favours both and see who is full of baloney


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i forget this is a AMD fanboy thread.
> 
> I will trade my 8320 for a 4570k or a 4770k any day of the week.
> 
> And yes the 4570k memory system is faster, their memory controller completely dominates Amd's. Overclock vs overclock a 4670k will beat a 8350 in everything. I'm not making it up...


Trolling

TROOF? http://hwbot.org/submission/2384752_

EDIT: Why is it when I go to post at hwbot i always get error message lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i forget this is a AMD fanboy thread.
> 
> I will trade my 8320 for a 4570k or a 4770k any day of the week.
> 
> And yes the 4570k memory system is faster, their memory controller completely dominates Amd's. Overclock vs overclock a 4670k will beat a 8350 in everything. I'm not making it up...


Well then why did you buy the 8320?????????? you could have sold your 8120 and board, used the money you only recently spent on the 8320 and lived in perceived harmony on the blue side


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i forget this is a AMD fanboy thread.
> 
> I will trade my 8320 for a 4570k or a 4770k any day of the week.
> 
> And yes the 4570k memory system is faster, their memory controller completely dominates Amd's. Overclock vs overclock a 4670k will beat a 8350 in everything. I'm not making it up...


http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/halloffame

so wheres your troll inside now?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well then why did you buy the 8320?????????? you could have sold your 8120 and board, used the money you only recently spent on the 8320 and lived in perceived harmony on the blue side


because i wouldn't have enough $$ to do that?

I sold my 8120 for 110$, got the 8320 for 160$. 50$ upgrade. Say i sell my 8320 get maybe 150 for it if i'm lucky, maybe get 70$ for the motherboard. I don't think 220$ will get me a 4670k and motherboard.

I am not trolling. I am just saying 4670k is a better pick over a 8320 or a 8350. I understand you all have your opinions I have mine. I do own a 8320...... I rather have the 4670k.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> because i wouldn't have enough $$ to do that?
> 
> I sold my 8120 for 110$, got the 8320 for 160$. 50$ upgrade. Say i sell my 8320 get maybe 150 for it if i'm lucky, maybe get 70$ for the motherboard. I don't think 220$ will get me a 4670k and motherboard.
> 
> I am not trolling. I am just saying 4670k is a better pick over a 8320 or a 8350. I understand you all have your opinions I have mine. I do own a 8320...... I rather have the 4670k.


so you spend a lot more for marginal real world experience? if all you do is single threaded we agree go intel by all means but to sit here and claim this is a fanboi thread is something else that is not appreciated and does not belong. You this time are at fault as no one said anything negative and only pointed out fact..

But by all means your money your purchase your choice however watch what you say as it only made you less credible and you have 0 solid fact so what YOU proclaim get over it. If you think this is a fanboi thread then why are you here?

Real note... did I win http://hwbot.org/submission/2392522_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_14min_35sec_75ms ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Im still trying to figure whether I shall use my 4670K or my 8350. What do you guys think?I think atm I should use the 4670K and wait to see if whether or not games get multithreaded. Gaming performance is priority n. 1 but I love my 8350 so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got over 10 000 score in 3DMark 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> 
> Hey there are plenty of multithreaded games. If you mean all or the vast majority being multi-threaded that will take one more year.
Click to expand...

What Os said. the much more difficult task would be finding modern titles that are not multi threaded. The world is not as single threaded as they would have you believe. I have folders full of these full of not only games, but applications as well.
Metro LL

BF3-CPU

Dirt 3

Heaven 3.0

Heaven 4.0

Dead Space

Witcher 2

Crysis 2

Crysis 3

Dirt Showdown


POV-RAY

Handbrake

Pro-Show Gold

....etc..etc...etc...

anyway enjoy whatever you end up going with


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> In my opinion ther only Asrock board worthy of use for overclocking is the Extreme 9. It is the only one that we have not heard problems with VRM overheating. At least that is my perception.


excusie?! The fatality is pretty good but LLC is a bit weird to say the least. 25% holds vcore near bios set no matter the load, all other percentages are way off in either direction.

VRM heat, never heard of it tbh. Ok maybe they get warm on a hot day, voltage fluctuation total 40mv at most. Solid board but sometimes tempereffinmental!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> excusie?! The fatality is pretty good but LLC is a bit weird to say the least. 25% holds vcore near bios set no matter the load, all other percentages are way off in either direction.
> 
> VRM heat, never heard of it tbh. Ok maybe they get warm on a hot day, voltage fluctuation total 40mv at most. Solid board but sometimes tempereffinmental!


I think that was his intention of saying that we have not heard of any issues with the other board however as you just stated boards being temperamental can affect the overall clock so both are right just in different context


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/halloffame
> 
> so wheres your troll inside now?




This one?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> This one?


Hey Gert beat my new hwbot score SuperPi 32M


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think that was his intention of saying that we have not heard of any issues with the other board however as you just stated boards being temperamental can affect the overall clock so both are right just in different context


ah its the first sentence that got me posting lol, but now i read it from a different perspective i see what ya mean!

i emailed gskill today to ask about timings, any specific formulas and what nots. i am on the timing conquest!

its like physics tbh


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey Gert beat my new hwbot score SuperPi 32M


I aint going to try because i probably cant...not til i get better ram









Anyhow im playing rift and star trek so not geared up for benchmarks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I aint going to try because i probably cant...not til i get better ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow im playing rift and star trek so not geared up for benchmarks


That is what OC profiles are for sir lol

What is even better is that I can game on that profile too without issue lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is what OC profiles are for sir lol
> 
> What is even better is that I can game on that profile too without issue lol


im normally at 5ghz but this afternoon i could feel redhot air coming out of top of pc lol....i was shocked it was so hot as i was only playing rift









it was either the hot weather

or gfx cards generating loads of heat that was going thorugh the rad









so for first time in a long time im back to 4.8ghz lol


----------



## cssorkinman

lol nice job fears on the pi score


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol nice job fears on the pi score


Thank you

I haven't tested it out on physics yet but something tells me that program is nifty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey Gert beat my new hwbot score SuperPi 32M


tried to find u in the list lol but u aint there


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> tried to find u in the list lol but u aint there


http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_-_32m/rankings?start=0&hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well then why did you buy the 8320?????????? you could have sold your 8120 and board, used the money you only recently spent on the 8320 and lived in perceived harmony on the blue side
> 
> 
> 
> because i wouldn't have enough $$ to do that?
> 
> I sold my 8120 for 110$, got the 8320 for 160$. 50$ upgrade. Say i sell my 8320 get maybe 150 for it if i'm lucky, maybe get 70$ for the motherboard. I don't think 220$ will get me a 4670k and motherboard.
> 
> I am not trolling. I am just saying 4670k is a better pick over a 8320 or a 8350. I understand you all have your opinions I have mine. I do own a 8320...... I rather have the 4670k.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> *i forget this is a AMD fanboy thread.*
> 
> I will trade my 8320 for a 4570k or a 4770k any day of the week.
> 
> And yes the 4570k memory system is faster, their memory controller completely dominates Amd's. Overclock vs overclock a *4670k will beat a 8350 in everything.* I'm not making it up...


It's rare to see an Intel fanboy with an AMD CPU guys, get out your cameras before he gets away!

In all seriousness, the fact you think an i5 can keep up with an FX-8* in multithreading is just sad. It really doesn't take a genius to figure it out... i5 for single/low thread, AMD FX-8 for multi thread. Only the i7 can keep up, and that's $150 more.


----------



## d1nky

a reason why AMD cant keep up with intel on superpi..... not hardware but software!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186056

Ok so i over exaggerated....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> a reason why AMD cant keep up with intel on superpi..... not hardware but software!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186056


You're a few hours late, already linked.

Plus we knew SuperPI was x87 code, it's that old.


----------



## d1nky

damn.... well aint it tradition to be late lol

plus i get my news from TPU which is a better site


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_-_32m/rankings?start=0&hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20


Cheers ill look at it over weekend and ill try n get a decent score


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/halloffame
> 
> so wheres your troll inside now?


Man I like seeing that link







I figured one of you gents would have knocked me out of my spot by now.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i forget this is a AMD fanboy thread.
> 
> I will trade my 8320 for a 4570k or a 4770k any day of the week.
> 
> And yes the 4570k memory system is faster, their memory controller completely dominates Amd's. Overclock vs overclock a 4670k will beat a 8350 in everything. I'm not making it up...


Well the uneducated will most likely believe that. But most of us here are no fools. So if you wish to peddle that baseless crap then there are many threads, say like the "we must delid our Intel CPUS because they are so perfect from the box." This not the place nor the crowd to attempt such flaming crap. Besides the facts do not back you up.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> tried to find u in the list lol but u aint there
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_-_32m/rankings?start=0&hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20
Click to expand...

i didn't even know about that one F3ERS, look out! after I get this review submitted, here I come









oh yeah, what Durq said ^^^


----------



## d1nky

whats going on with my corsairs?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> whats going on with my corsairs?


ugly


----------



## d1nky

*** happened there?! my timings must be out!


----------



## cssorkinman

What a difference stilt's program makes in pi. wow!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Funny part is the number one moderator-AMDhater Alatar posted it. Peace offering maybe?


Thanks I appreciate it.

But realistically I like hwbot and I would like to revisit my 8320 at some point on LN2 in the near future. So the article looked nice, could grab some scores with the fix.

And I could use some extra points: http://hwbot.org/user/alatar/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> You want my opinion?
> 
> 4670k will be a little faster but it's not nearly as fun to play with. I OCed SB and AMD would have to be way, way slower for me to go Intel simply for the fact that AMD has the superior enthusiast platform when it comes to tweaking things and having chips that you can do goofy things with (like 1.7v mid 5ghz boots into Windows for CPU validation). You simply don't get that on Intel process, it's a lot more fragile than SOI.
> 
> AMD has a really, really fun platform to play with with bulldozer. What are you going to do with Haswell overclocking? Maybe play with straps a little bit and then just change the CPU multiplier? Adjust vcore a little and have temps go crazy? it just stinks to be honest.
> 
> I put it simple when people are trying to choose.
> 
> Intel if you want to win benchmarks
> AMD If you want to have a fun rig to overclock with a ton of features.


You should read up on haswell, it's entirely different from IB and SB. The thing has a bunch of different voltages that are about as important as vcore is SVID, VRING, digital and analog IO voltages and so on. Intel has also unlocked the cache frequencies etc. I actually have much more fun tweaking haswell than Piledriver. Haswell is more complicated when it comes to finding the perfect spot for a certain frequency.

When it comes to tweaking fun it definitely isn't behind AMD platforms. But LN2 is nice on AMD since you can run full pot without worrying about cold bugs. Gonna get some frost though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Do any of the Vish club members play Skyrim? Supposedly Stilt's bulldozer conditioner program may help it run better to , I'm looking for someone to test it out


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do any of the Vish club members play Skyrim? Supposedly Stilt's bulldozer conditioner program may help it run better to , I'm looking for someone to test it out


No change in mine that I can tell. But I would LOVE any help that can be given. Though my CF 7770s are doin great.


----------



## spikezone2004

I just put in my new 8350 but cpu-z isnt showing me anything just the core clock no multiplier no ram settings no temps in hwmonitor. Not to sure what seems to be the problem.

I flashed bios (after i installed cpu forgot to do it before) although it was already up to date i just flashed it to see if it would recognize it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I just put in my new 8350 but cpu-z isnt showing me anything just the core clock no multiplier no ram settings no temps in hwmonitor. Not to sure what seems to be the problem.
> 
> I flashed bios (after i installed cpu forgot to do it before) although it was already up to date i just flashed it to see if it would recognize it


Fresh os install? or no?


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fresh os install? or no?


No i did not do a fresh install, I was thinking bout it but my external hdd decided to take a crap.


----------



## Durquavian

wait. Apparently The enable/disable may be backwards in the app. Ill try Skyrim again after another test

Edit: yes you must do disable to make it work. So ill try Skyrim again.

Edit 2: Skyrim might be a little bit better, hard to tell in a little time. And I cant read apparently. The tab for enable/ disable says BLOCK so obviously I need to set to disable DUH.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> a reason why AMD cant keep up with intel on superpi..... not hardware but software!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186056
> 
> Ok so i over exaggerated....


I am a bit of a stuffed shirt when it comes to the English language my friend. There is no proper usage "over exaggerate" The term is simply exaggerate. Exaggerate means to overstate your case. What in effect you are doing is saying I overstated overstated my case. Think before you speak . I already loathe what the media and Madison Avenue do to destroy the language. There has to be some clarity in usage or you never can communicate accurately to another human being. "More better" is another colloquial usage that drives me up the wall How about best?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I just put in my new 8350 but cpu-z isnt showing me anything just the core clock no multiplier no ram settings no temps in hwmonitor. Not to sure what seems to be the problem.
> 
> I flashed bios (after i installed cpu forgot to do it before) although it was already up to date i just flashed it to see if it would recognize it


GET rid of HWMONITOR
get HWinfo64


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I just put in my new 8350 but cpu-z isnt showing me anything just the core clock no multiplier no ram settings no temps in hwmonitor. Not to sure what seems to be the problem.
> 
> I flashed bios (after i installed cpu forgot to do it before) although it was already up to date i just flashed it to see if it would recognize it
> 
> 
> 
> GET rid of HWMONITOR
> get HWinfo64
Click to expand...

^ so *much* of this.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> GET rid of HWMONITOR
> get HWinfo64


I have both, HWinfo64 shows me everything now that I checked it, and I updated my cpu z and now that shows everything. I changed my number of processors in msconfig it was at 4 and locked.

HWinfo64 is showing my cpu at 12c -19c

do you guys recommend I run any tests on it to make sure its working properly? when I get ram I normally run the memorytest for a couple hours over night see if i get any errors


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> i didn't even know about that one F3ERS, look out! after I get this review submitted, here I come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, what Durq said ^^^


----------



## Durquavian

definite difference I admit. was 32M at 20-21min or so now...


----------



## Durquavian

32M superpi at 4.680ghz.png 191k .png file


----------



## spikezone2004

I cant get my ram to run faster than 1600mhz, I am trying to get it to run at 1866mhz and i get error upon load up and resorts back to 1600mhz. I have the htlink at 2000 and nb at 2500


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I cant get my ram to run faster than 1600mhz, I am trying to get it to run at 1866mhz and i get error upon load up and resorts back to 1600mhz. I have the htlink at 2000 and nb at 2500


I could be wrong but shouldn't the htlink be higher, like 2400 of 2500 and the CPU NB at 2200 to 2400. My CPU/NB is at 2250 and the htlink is at 2400+. I am only at 4.5 Ghz and 1866 but I have always had htlink higher than CPU/NB.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could be wrong but shouldn't the htlink be higher, like 2400 of 2500 and the CPU NB at 2200 to 2400. My CPU/NB is at 2250 and the htlink is at 2400+. I am only at 4.5 Ghz and 1866 but I have always had htlink higher than CPU/NB.


yes. The originals are 2600HT Link and 2200 NB.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I cant get my ram to run faster than 1600mhz, I am trying to get it to run at 1866mhz and i get error upon load up and resorts back to 1600mhz. I have the htlink at 2000 and nb at 2500


A few things. If your ram is rated at 1600 with timings (for example) 9-9-9-24 then to get stable input initially at 1866 you are gonna need to relax the timings to about 10-10-10-30 or 11-11-11-30 for starters. If your ram has another setup like it is rated at 1866 you should be able to choose the preset in your bios. This is a very complicated endeavor.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> A few things. If your ram is rated at 1600 with timings (for example) 9-9-9-24 then to get stable input initially at 1866 you are gonna need to relax the timings to about 10-10-10-30 or 11-11-11-30 for starters. If your ram has another setup like it is rated at 1866 you should be able to choose the preset in your bios. This is a very complicated endeavor.


I changed my htlink to 2000 because i thought it was better to have it closer to 2000, it was at 2400 before.

My ram is rated at 1866 and the timings are already pretty high 11-11-11-28-39

EDIT: After changing my nb and htlink back to auto i got my ram to run at 1866 but had to take it out of auto and lower the timings quite a bit.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I changed my htlink to 2000 because i thought it was better to have it closer to 2000, it was at 2400 before.
> 
> My ram is rated at 1866 and the timings are already pretty high 11-11-11-28-39
> 
> EDIT: After changing my nb and htlink back to auto i got my ram to run at 1866 but had to take it out of auto and lower the timings quite a bit.


Still nice, gj







I think i will try the same with my memory now infact brb 5mins







......................................................

I am back but no luck im stuck at 1600mhz but maybe its cause i have ram in all slot? 4*4gb ram. And if u check my signature u see my ram is good for 2133mhz But my ram speed is at 1712mhz now cause of bus speed. Maybe hope for a bios update soon so it can fix some bugs i got and the memory issue. And i have seen guys claiming to be at 2133mhz here but what i know if im not wrong the fx8350 can just handle up to 1866mhz ram speed so how does that add up. My guess is,sure they reach 2133mhz or whatever but cause of the cpu the computer only can handle the 1866mhz and the rest u overclock over that is a waste and u should prob downclock the memory to get tighter timings at 1866mhz instead? Just my two cents hehe,and sorry for my bad english.

Anyway im not satiesfied with my ram i think i will go and reach my 4.6 cpu clock by decreasing the multiplier and the raise the fsb to get the memory closer to 1866mhz









Brb cpouple of mins!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Anyone else without custom water colling that has gotten the fx8350 clocked to at least 4.6ghz and get the idle temp to as low as 16c with fans at custom speed?(Full load 56c) Damn high full load when idle gets so low and my vcore volt isnt high either


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Anyone else without custom water colling that has gotten the fx8350 clocked to at least 4.6ghz and get the idle temp to as low as 16c with fans at custom speed?(Full load 56c) Damn high full load when idle gets so low and my vcore volt isnt high either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> The reason you probably find that so strange is that unless you are running that thing with ambients temps of around 55F you are not actually idling at 16c. the core thermal sensors are grossly inaccurate until you get up around 30c or above. The 16c reading is meaningless. I have had it 59F degrees in the house a couple times and had that low reading 1c at idle, which puts it about 40 degrees below ambient, which we all know unless you are using a sizable TEC cooler, is m-possible.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The reason you probably find that so strange is that unless you are running that thing with ambients temps of around 55F you are not actually idling at 16c. the core thermal sensors are grossly inaccurate until you get up around 30c or above. The 16c reading is meaningless. I have had it 59F degrees in the house a couple times and had that low reading 1c at idle, which puts it about 40 degrees below ambient, which we all know unless you are using a sizable TEC cooler, is m-possible.


Im swedish so sorry i dont understand "ambient" temperature, what does it mean?


----------



## M3TAl

The temperature of the room itself. If the room is 25C then the CPU can't be lower than 25C.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I changed my htlink to 2000 because i thought it was better to have it closer to 2000, it was at 2400 before.
> 
> My ram is rated at 1866 and the timings are already pretty high 11-11-11-28-39
> 
> EDIT: After changing my nb and htlink back to auto i got my ram to run at 1866 but had to take it out of auto and lower the timings quite a bit.


I tried to reach 1866 with very loose timings but its a no go







im dissapointed cause my memory is good for 2133mhz! Guess i have to cross my fingers for next bios update instead.
Now i have to run at 1760 with 10-10-10 timings,i have tried to change timings one at a time but its still a no go.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The temperature of the room itself. If the room is 25C then the CPU can't be lower than 25C.


Its about 23c i think, ofc the cpu can be cooler then the ambient temp!


----------



## Tarnix

What's even funnier is that (from what I heard) the AMD cpu doesn't contain any temp sensor. it's a math formula with an arbitrary number (±60C). Stick a real temp sensor between the IHS and the cooling and hold on to your pants.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The temperature of the room itself. If the room is 25C then the CPU can't be lower than 25C.
> 
> 
> 
> Its about 23c i think, ofc the cpu can be cooler then the ambient temp!
Click to expand...

No!, as I said. Unless you are using LN2, LHe,DICE, or a TEC cooler, the CPU *CAN NOT* be cooler than the ambient.
and if you are using the Antec Kuhler 920 in your sig...you are not.

Quote:


> What's even funnier is that (from what I heard) the AMD cpu doesn't contain any temp sensor. it's a math formula with an arbitrary number (±60C). Stick a real temp sensor between the IHS and the cooling and hold on to your pants.


Funny you should mention that Tarn. i did clamp a foil thin sensor between the base and the IHS and found (at least on mine ) that it was within 3c degrees and stayed relative while loaded. At idle of course its useless.


----------



## M3TAl

What Red says is true... unless using those methods it is impossible for CPU to be lower than ambient temp.

Using air or water CPU can never be lower than ambient.


----------



## Tarnix

Nice. So the math is actually good this time, lmao. Still a real sensor would be nice Q.Q And I'm too tired to remember what was the point, so I'll just leave it there and go to bed at the sound of my folding hairdryers.


----------



## M3TAl

Real sensors would be nice, never understood why AMD does it this way.

I have a sensor on the back of the CPU socket and under load it's usually within 0-2C of core temps. With Deneb it was within 0-2C of core temp idle and load.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nice. So the math is actually good this time, lmao. Still a real sensor would be nice Q.Q And I'm too tired to remember what was the point, so I'll just leave it there and go to bed at the sound of my folding hairdryers.


Remember , I said mine was accurate









Have a good night T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Real sensors would be nice, never understood why AMD does it this way.
> 
> I have a sensor on the back of the CPU socket and under load it's usually within 0-2C of core temps. With Deneb it was within 0-2C of core temp idle and load.


I do also. I think I'm going to ask.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Remember , I said mine was accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night T
> I do also. I think I'm going to ask.


perhaps it prevents more rmas if temp is calculated then there would no need to place one less hardware less room for error


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am a bit of a stuffed shirt when it comes to the English language my friend. There is no proper usage "over exaggerate" The term is simply exaggerate. Exaggerate means to overstate your case. What in effect you are doing is saying I overstated overstated my case. Think before you speak . I already loathe what the media and Madison Avenue do to destroy the language. There has to be some clarity in usage or you never can communicate accurately to another human being. "More better" is another colloquial usage that drives me up the wall How about best?


i dont care about how the way the english language has come, if people like to say they over exaggerated something, then i wouldnt give a crap! maybe its good to over overstate something!

Jesus ******* christ!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I dunno who this mandrake guy is but I sure am kicking his butt

He had to beat my last score by 7 seconds so I beat him by 20 on lower clocks too








http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_-_32m/rankings?start=0&hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20


----------



## Austel

Hello,

Just posting details of my AMD rig after overclock. This is the best I've been able to do and run prime95 for 15hrs with this spec. I stopped at that point as it seemed like an overkill to continue.

Gigabyte 990FXa-UD3 Rev 3.0
FX8350: 4717 mhz
FSB: 255 mhz
Multi: 18.5
NB Clock: 2295 mhz
HT Clock: 2295 mhz
VCore: 1.42v
LLC: Auto
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Max temp Prime95 15hrs 56 celcius

3DMark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6757401


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just posting details of my AMD rig after overclock. This is the best I've been able to do and run prime95 for 15hrs with this spec. I stopped at that point as it seemed like an overkill to continue.
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXa-UD3 Rev 3.0
> FX8350: 4717 mhz
> FSB: 255 mhz
> Multi: 18.5
> NB Clock: 2295 mhz
> HT Clock: 2295 mhz
> VCore: 1.42v
> LLC: Auto
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> Max temp Prime95 15hrs 56 celcius
> 
> 3DMark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6757401


good job you have a lttle room to go further


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just posting details of my AMD rig after overclock. This is the best I've been able to do and run prime95 for 15hrs with this spec. I stopped at that point as it seemed like an overkill to continue.
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXa-UD3 Rev 3.0
> FX8350: 4717 mhz
> FSB: 255 mhz
> Multi: 18.5
> NB Clock: 2295 mhz
> HT Clock: 2295 mhz
> VCore: 1.42v
> LLC: Auto
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> Max temp Prime95 15hrs 56 celcius
> 
> 3DMark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6757401


Seems like really nice figures to me, cant go a bit further on your oc u got a couple of celcius to play with. Go for 4.8ghz?

And your llc shouldnt be on auto i think anyway,but dont take my word for it. You other overclockers here, am i right or wrong about the llc?

Im not sure what the llc does, i think it makes up for vdrop?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No!, as I said. Unless you are using LN2, LHe,DICE, or a TEC cooler, the CPU *CAN NOT* be cooler than the ambient.
> and if you are using the Antec Kuhler 920 in your sig...you are not.
> Funny you should mention that Tarn. i did clamp a foil thin sensor between the base and the IHS and found (at least on mine ) that it was within 3c degrees and stayed relative while loaded. At idle of course its useless.


Ty for explaining about ambient temps and thjat your cpu temp cant go under your ambient temp.

But pls explain "and if you are using the Antec Kuhler 920 in your sig...you are not"..i am not what? Going under ambient with the kuhler 920 prob or?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Ty for explaining about ambient temps and thjat your cpu temp cant go under your ambient temp.
> 
> But pls explain "and if you are using the Antec Kuhler 920 in your sig...you are not"..i am not what? Going under ambient with the kuhler 920 prob or?


Yes that is what he means. If you had some other cooling solution that lowers beyond ambient in your sig then different story.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Seems like really nice figures to me, cant go a bit further on your oc u got a couple of celcius to play with. Go for 4.8ghz?
> 
> And your llc shouldnt be on auto i think anyway,but dont take my word for it. You other overclockers here, am i right or wrong about the llc?
> 
> Im not sure what the llc does, i think it makes up for vdrop?


LLC is not mandatory and it depends on how you want to OC in addition depending on the board LLC is completely different.. so if he is stable there on Auto LLC thn why would he want to use it

Here is a thread that people ask what LLC is annnnnnnndd Gooo!









http://www.overclock.net/t/714125/what-is-llc


----------



## Austel

I have tried LLC on various settings but it didnt seem to help with Vdroop and stable with it on auto. I've stress tested on various LLC settings and in the end there didnt appear to be any improvement so left it on auto. At the moment I've just kept the OC to 4.7ghz because if I have the ducted heating on inside it increases the room temperature by a huge amount so thought it would be best to leave it at 4.7 because max temp under Prime95 load is well under 60 so left it at that to cope with high room temperature. I also stress tested with the heating on very high as well. If heating is off inside house then max temp when stress testing with Prime95 is closer to 50. If I increase FSB above 255 performance reduces so have to do it with multi (based on test results). Soon as I do that I have to increase vcore a lot and results in a much higher temp etc. I plan to fit 2 x 120mm fans (intake) at bottom of case, 1 x 140mm fan (inlet) on left side of case and 1 x 140mm fan (exhaust) at top. Once I've done this I'll see if I can get a 4.8 - 4.85 OC by increasing multi. It would be nice if I'm able to get it as stable as the 4.7 which is what I would call a 24/7 spec etc.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> I have tried LLC on various settings but it didnt seem to help with Vdroop. I've stress tested on various LLC settings and in the end there didnt appear to be any improvement so left it on auto. At the moment I've just kept the OC to 4.7ghz because if I have the ducted heating on inside it increases the room temperature by a huge amount so thought it would be best to leave it at 4.7 because max temp under Prime95 load is well under 60 so left it at that to cope with high room temperature. I also stress tested with the heating on very high as well. If heating is off inside house then max temp when stress testing with Primer95 is closer to 50. If I increase FSB above 255 performance reduces so have to do it with multi (based on test results). Soon as I do that I have to increase vcore a lot and results in a much higher temp etc. I plan to fit 2 x 120mm fans (intake) at bottom of case, 1 x 140mm fan (inlet) on left side of case and 1 x 140mm fan (exhaust) at top. Once I've done this I'll see if I can get a 4.8 - 4.85 OC by increasing multi. It would nice if I'm able to get it as stable as the 4.7 which is what I would call a 24/7 spec etc.


Seems like a nice fan setup and enuff with fans! Im gonna soon buy another case with:
Fans front 2st 120mm
Fans back 1st 120mm
Fans side 2st 120mm
Fans top 2st 120/140mm (Im going for 2*140mm exhaust top)
Fans bottom 1st 120mm

How does that seems? Im gonna get a fan controller as well, and i already decided wich fans to use. I dont give a **** how they look except i dont want different neon everywhere. The fans i choose, i choose cause of that they are all under 20db loud and moved qouite some air (dont got numbers in head). anyway it will be a upgrade from my antec case!


----------



## Gnomepatrol

So I have my 4.8 clock prime stable. I have re-enabled the power saving features, but it is not lowering voltage under idle conditions. I have a Sabertooth 990FX motherboard. When I had a 970a-UD3 this worked fine when c6 and C&Q were re-enabled after I found my stable clock. Any help would be great if any of you know why this is not lowering voltage correctly.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LLC is not mandatory and it depends on how you want to OC in addition depending on the board LLC is completely different.. so if he is stable there on Auto LLC thn why would he want to use it
> 
> Here is a thread that people ask what LLC is annnnnnnndd Gooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/714125/what-is-llc


Ty for usefull link, i think i will give u +rep for that







Anyway away for a while to read about llc!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I need help guys, i made 5ghz stable as a rock but i had to put the vcore to 1.56. I want to get there with a lower vcore, can the fact that i use and increased my fsb help me to get there on lower vcore and can it help if i put my cpu-nb volt at 1.3v help as well? My Nb is [email protected] and my ht is 2860 ( the ht seems pretty high,can that cause any trouble?). The thing is that i cant change my ht or nb its done automatically when i clock my cpu. I got the option in bios to change them but even if i change them in bios and save they are still fixed at whatever number my mobo seem is fine. I want my ht and nb at like 2600mhz both of them for a 5ghz or any other clock as well. Anyway im off a bit ,gonna try to get to 5ghz on a lower vcore now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> 
> 
> So I have my 4.8 clock prime stable. I have re-enabled the power saving features, but it is not lowering voltage under idle conditions. I have a Sabertooth 990FX motherboard. When I had a 970a-UD3 this worked fine when c6 and C&Q were re-enabled after I found my stable clock. Any help would be great if any of you know why this is not lowering voltage correctly.


I haven't been able to get it work either but I think it has something to with the LLC and using offest voltages.. I could be wrong but that is my hypothesis


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> 
> 
> So I have my 4.8 clock prime stable. I have re-enabled the power saving features, but it is not lowering voltage under idle conditions. I have a Sabertooth 990FX motherboard. When I had a 970a-UD3 this worked fine when c6 and C&Q were re-enabled after I found my stable clock. Any help would be great if any of you know why this is not lowering voltage correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to get it work either but I think it has something to with the LLC and using offest voltages.. I could be wrong but that is my hypothesis
Click to expand...

I actually thought about that as well, time to play around with that for a while then and see what happens. Unless someone else has and wants to chime in here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> I actually thought about that as well, time to play around with that for a while then and see what happens. Unless someone else has and wants to chime in here.


I can do it on my CHV-Z but its only with certain settings, which excape me as I sit here at work. I will look when I get home.
Here is a messy video of my MSI 990fx GD-80v2 running 5 ghz with cnq enabled .http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## OverclockerFox

Whelp, lately I've been stress-testing with OCCT and a bit today with Prime 95, and my overclocks seem to be falling on their faces whenever they're pressed. Right now I'm running at 4.865 Ghz with +.125 V, 23.5 multi on a 207 FSB.

.150 V seems to generate too much heat, and I think maybe increasing the NB voltage does too. Anything over about 4.8 Ghz seems to be pretty unstable. Or gets far too hot. Do I just have a finicky chip? Any suggestions?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Whelp, lately I've been stress-testing with OCCT and a bit today with Prime 95, and my overclocks seem to be falling on their faces whenever they're pressed. Right now I'm running at 4.865 Ghz with +.125 V, 23.5 multi on a 207 FSB.
> 
> .150 V seems to generate too much heat, and I think maybe increasing the NB voltage does too. Anything over about 4.8 Ghz seems to be pretty unstable. Or gets far too hot. Do I just have a finicky chip? Any suggestions?


It's just really hard to go over 4.8 ghz on air with these chips.
In the case of my 8350's you gain about 200 mhz of overclocking head room if you can get it to run 10 C cooler . ( above 4.8 ghz)

What is your loaded voltage?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I need help guys, i made 5ghz stable as a rock but i had to put the vcore to 1.56. I want to get there with a lower vcore, can the fact that i use and increased my fsb help me to get there on lower vcore and can it help if i put my cpu-nb volt at 1.3v help as well? My Nb is [email protected] and my ht is 2860 ( the ht seems pretty high,can that cause any trouble?). The thing is that i cant change my ht or nb its done automatically when i clock my cpu. I got the option in bios to change them but even if i change them in bios and save they are still fixed at whatever number my mobo seem is fine. I want my ht and nb at like 2600mhz both of them for a 5ghz or any other clock as well. Anyway im off a bit ,gonna try to get to 5ghz on a lower vcore now.


you are around the range that it takes for 5ghz. Also your cpu nb and ht frequencies a re fine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I F3AR Gurty


Cant beat you on the superpi thingy, like i said before its my ram....now you owe me $ for my time wasted


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cant beat you on the superpi thingy, like i said before its my ram....now you owe me $ for my time wasted


lol I got it down further too lol

try getting to 299fsb and see what your ram can do on stock timings


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's just really hard to go over 4.8 ghz on air with these chips.
> In the case of my 8350's you gain about 200 mhz of overclocking head room if you can get it to run 10 C cooler . ( above 4.8 ghz)
> 
> What is your loaded voltage?


CPU-Z says 1.456 V


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol I got it down further too lol
> 
> try getting to 299fsb and see what your ram can do on stock timings


Im all overclocked out, pain in the ass using win8 and trying new things, Kept corrupting os on super high ram







and i was up to 300fsb its the bloody ram like i said!!!!! listen to me young padawan









ill try tomorrow, i got some bork to kill


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> 
> 
> So I have my 4.8 clock prime stable. I have re-enabled the power saving features, but it is not lowering voltage under idle conditions. I have a Sabertooth 990FX motherboard. When I had a 970a-UD3 this worked fine when c6 and C&Q were re-enabled after I found my stable clock. Any help would be great if any of you know why this is not lowering voltage correctly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> I actually thought about that as well, time to play around with that for a while then and see what happens. Unless someone else has and wants to chime in here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> CPU-Z says 1.456 V


i never see it in cpuz use hwinfo64 to check
1 under the advanced powersaving options make sure your cpu is set to downclock.
2 you have to use offset to have the voltage change, llc level does not matter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I need help guys, i made 5ghz stable as a rock but i had to put the vcore to 1.56. I want to get there with a lower vcore, can the fact that i use and increased my fsb help me to get there on lower vcore and can it help if i put my cpu-nb volt at 1.3v help as well? My Nb is [email protected] and my ht is 2860 ( the ht seems pretty high,can that cause any trouble?). The thing is that i cant change my ht or nb its done automatically when i clock my cpu. I got the option in bios to change them but even if i change them in bios and save they are still fixed at whatever number my mobo seem is fine. I want my ht and nb at like 2600mhz both of them for a 5ghz or any other clock as well. Anyway im off a bit ,gonna try to get to 5ghz on a lower vcore now.


you dont get there with a lower vcore. fsb or multi a few ppl claim to but i have yet to see proof to validate that claim. cpu/nb voltage makes alot of heat, most people can live with 1.2v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Question for you 79xx guys are these cards limited to how many you can crossfire how nvidia limits the SLI? I am debating of going for the 770 or the 7950-7970

EDIT: I only ask in this thread cause you guys keep it simple and honest

My point being is that no matter which card I go with will be a performance boost over my current 460's also I am thinking that once I go on I will be adding cards in especially once the price drops. and I was debating on if I should go big at first and hang with one card or go for medium and possibly start adding cards sooner

opinions?

Also has any one tested what cards run better AMD or nVidia on these chips? I know that the physx score changes with nVidia however How much does OpenCL produce and am I safe to assume that due to newer game going to be written better for AMD that the current technology will last longer?

And debate begin!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I run my fx8350 with 2*gtx 660 sli and it works like a charm and if u lok at some comparison charts u will see how good the 660´s slis are both performance and if u are on a tight budget. I only rgret that i didnt get the 660 ti´s sli. Well anyway the 2 gtx 660sc i got works fine with fx8350


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I run my fx8350 with 2*gtx 660 sli and it works like a charm and if u lok at some comparison charts u will see how good the 660´s slis are both performance and if u are on a tight budget. I only rgret that i didnt get the 660 ti´s sli. Well anyway the 2 gtx 660sc i got works fine with fx8350


Well the thing is that both the 7950 and 770 have greater graphics than the 660.. In addition it would cost more for me to do that and I later would still be limited to that and could not add more cards in coma year from now (aka my issue now) Granted that dual 660's would give me a performance boost by 85% over what I have I currently would only have the money to purchase a single card which would be a side grade or marginal even if I went with the 660 TI

What I am looking for is to purchase a Single card now that will give me a great boost of performance (I am gaming on a single 1080p monitor) but still be within budget and allow me to upgrade later.

I am looking if possible that I will be able to add a second card next year then as prices drop a third/fourth card depending on That way I still have the performance for the next gen games and yet not break the bank and hit a well either

Also it would be nice to be able to conserve a little power until I need to get more frames type of thing so again I am currently looking for a card that won't break the bank but give me a good enough boost to be worth my purchase

EDIT: Its amazing how well these cards perform in comparison to the generation after.. still a bit shocked haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well the thing is that both the 7950 and 770 have greater graphics than the 660.. In addition it would cost more for me to do that and I later would still be limited to that and could not add more cards in coma year from now (aka my issue now) Granted that dual 660's would give me a performance boost by 85% over what I have I currently would only have the money to purchase a single card which would be a side grade or marginal even if I went with the 660 TI
> 
> What I am looking for is to purchase a Single card now that will give me a great boost of performance (I am gaming on a single 1080p monitor) but still be within budget and allow me to upgrade later.
> 
> I am looking if possible that I will be able to add a second card next year then as prices drop a third/fourth card depending on That way I still have the performance for the next gen games and yet not break the bank and hit a well either
> 
> Also it would be nice to be able to conserve a little power until I need to get more frames type of thing so again I am currently looking for a card that won't break the bank but give me a good enough boost to be worth my purchase


i was going to go with a 770ti sc if they release them, would be a good upgrade unless there's a limited gain then it would be disappointing to say the least.

If there wasnt much of an upgrade then i was going to try amd and 8000 series. Ive already got buyers for my 660ti's


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Question for you 79xx guys are these cards limited to how many you can crossfire how nvidia limits the SLI? I am debating of going for the 770 or the 7950-7970
> 
> EDIT: I only ask in this thread cause you guys keep it simple and honest
> 
> My point being is that no matter which card I go with will be a performance boost over my current 460's also I am thinking that once I go on I will be adding cards in especially once the price drops. and I was debating on if I should go big at first and hang with one card or go for medium and possibly start adding cards sooner
> 
> opinions?
> 
> Also has any one tested what cards run better AMD or nVidia on these chips? I know that the physx score changes with nVidia however How much does OpenCL produce and am I safe to assume that due to newer game going to be written better for AMD that the current technology will last longer?
> 
> And debate begin!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well the thing is that both the 7950 and 770 have greater graphics than the 660.. In addition it would cost more for me to do that and I later would still be limited to that and could not add more cards in coma year from now (aka my issue now) Granted that dual 660's would give me a performance boost by 85% over what I have I currently would only have the money to purchase a single card which would be a side grade or marginal even if I went with the 660 TI
> 
> What I am looking for is to purchase a Single card now that will give me a great boost of performance (I am gaming on a single 1080p monitor) but still be within budget and allow me to upgrade later.
> 
> I am looking if possible that I will be able to add a second card next year then as prices drop a third/fourth card depending on That way I still have the performance for the next gen games and yet not break the bank and hit a well either
> 
> Also it would be nice to be able to conserve a little power until I need to get more frames type of thing so again I am currently looking for a card that won't break the bank but give me a good enough boost to be worth my purchase
> 
> EDIT: Its amazing how well these cards perform in comparison to the generation after.. still a bit shocked haha


depending on your mobo you can cfx/sli 4 with the right cards.

i recommend 7950 ~ look through your games and tell me how many use physx. industry is going in other directions now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i was going to go with a 770ti sc if they release them, would be a good upgrade unless there's a limited gain then it would be disappointing to say the least.
> 
> If there wasnt much of an upgrade then i was going to try amd and 8000 series. Ive already got buyers for my 660ti's


See thats my issue lol my 460's have greatly dropped in value as they are almost EOL but there is not a huge upgrade path performance/dollar until recently at least with your 660TI's you have some benefit to compensate for the upgrade
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depending on your mobo you can cfx/sli 4 with the right cards.
> 
> i recommend 7950 ~ look through your games and tell me how many use physx. industry is going in other directions now.


Crysis 2 was the last one I have LOL well and that is what I was questioning or should I wait for the 8000 series to drop? or go 7970? or 770? as they all have their strengths and weaknesses


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> See thats my issue lol my 460's have greatly dropped in value as they are almost EOL but there is not a huge upgrade path performance/dollar until recently at least with your 660TI's you have some benefit to compensate for the upgrade


Depends on how your wallet is....can you afford to save up and get a great card or would you prefer to get a quick fix now









if i was you id save up for 8000 or high end nvidia

The choice can only be made by you


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Depends on how your wallet is....can you afford to save up and get a great card or would you prefer to get a quick fix now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i was you id save up for 8000 or high end nvidia
> 
> The choice can only be made by you


Well this is more for looking at in the future my pockets are not deep so I am waiting unless a great deal comes along


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well this is more for looking at in the future my pockets are not deep so I am waiting unless a great deal comes along


bet they deeper than mine haha, its gonna kill me to save up lol but at least i got £300 to stick to it when i sell my 660ti's


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> bet they deeper than mine haha, its gonna kill me to save up lol but at least i got £300 to stick to it when i sell my 660ti's


Well I did buy the Galaxy S4 not to long ago lol and have an extra one that I am trying to sell


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well I did buy the Galaxy S4 not to long ago lol and have an extra one that I am trying to sell


Great, so hopefully steamroller hits this winter and either 770ti or 800 series and we set

Just happens my 10 year old lad wants a first pc this xmas so should be good if steamroller hits too lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Depends on how your wallet is....can you afford to save up and get a great card or would you prefer to get a quick fix now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i was you id save up for 8000 or high end nvidia
> 
> The choice can only be made by you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is more for looking at in the future my pockets are not deep so I am waiting unless a great deal comes along
Click to expand...

Do you plan on going large res as well F3ERS?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you plan on going large res as well F3ERS?


not for the time being I only have a single 1080p monitor and an older 4:3 one


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> See thats my issue lol my 460's have greatly dropped in value as they are almost EOL but there is not a huge upgrade path performance/dollar until recently at least with your 660TI's you have some benefit to compensate for the upgrade
> Crysis 2 was the last one I have LOL well and that is what I was questioning or should I wait for the 8000 series to drop? or go 7970? or 770? as they all have their strengths and weaknesses


Well.... The 8000 should be better at GCN which would make them extreme powerhouses. But Price would be on par of current gen before the latest releases of Nvidia. Performance wise it has been stated that AMD works better with AMD and if they ever incorporate HSA or Huma (or NUMA cant remember) to discrete cards then AMD for sure. Future Gaming will prob favor AMD over Intel and Nvidia with the consoles being APUs, but I doubt it will hamper the others as they did with AMD. There are a lot of IFs and Buts here. I can say my 7770s CF are outstanding and believe it or not scaled 100% with CF over single GPU, I was shocked. But I will be severely limited in the near future with games. I would prefer the 7970 non-ghz edition over any card currently available, but I am severely limited in funds as well.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you plan on going large res as well F3ERS?
> 
> 
> 
> not for the time being I only have a single 1080p monitor and an older 4:3 one
Click to expand...

I recently got into it with someone about the SLI/CF issue. here was my response:


Nvidia has stopped, lets say promoting quad SLI and leave it out of thioer promo lit. the 4th card just is not effective (other than a few benchmarks that are specifically designed to give credit for all GPUs aboard. When it come to actual gaming AMD's multi card (I am talking more than two cards/GPU's is superior. This could change like AMD is releasing the Frame pacing correction, maybe Nvidia is fixing this issue but I have not heard that it is a priority so who knows. Part of it is the chipset setup and lane sharing (USB /SATA/eSATA/ lane extending/PLX chipset. part of it from what I can tell in real game situations is simply the current architecture is simply not conducive to that many cards working in tandem. (remember some of this is just my hands on trial and error with the current GPU's)
I can tell you that 3 x / 4 x 79XX scales very well with the appropriate resolution.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I recently got into it with someone about the SLI/CF issue. here was my response:
> 
> 
> Nvidia has stopped, lets say promoting quad SLI and leave it out of thioer promo lit. the 4th card just is not effective (other than a few benchmarks that are specifically designed to give credit for all GPUs aboard. When it come to actual gaming AMD's multi card (I am talking more than two cards/GPU's is superior. This could change like AMD is releasing the Frame pacing correction, maybe Nvidia is fixing this issue but I have not heard that it is a priority so who knows. Part of it is the chipset setup and lane sharing/extending and part of it from what I can tell in real game situations is simply the current architecture is simply not conducive to that many cards working in tandem. (remember some of this is just my hands on trial and error with the current GPU's)
> I can tell you that 3 x / 4 x 79XX scales very well with the appropriate resolution.


Well I agree with that lol.. I was seeing what would be the best path as I cant add another 460 and have it mean much

I am looking at top settings 60fps+ @1080p so not sure what the best option is

then I see you added more.. I will take that in consideration. To put what I had in mind in perspective I bought my first 460 2 and a half years ago it was the se version then I wanted more juice as it just wasnt itself strong enough so I got a 1g gtx version sold the se and then bought another gtx and saw 96% scaling... well its coming time that im running into games that I am doing all I can and still seeing frame dips so im looking to upgrade to something now with a good boost then add as I need more power so knowing that will help


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I recently got into it with someone about the SLI/CF issue. here was my response:
> 
> 
> Nvidia has stopped, lets say promoting quad SLI and leave it out of thioer promo lit. the 4th card just is not effective (other than a few benchmarks that are specifically designed to give credit for all GPUs aboard. When it come to actual gaming AMD's multi card (I am talking more than two cards/GPU's is superior. This could change like AMD is releasing the Frame pacing correction, maybe Nvidia is fixing this issue but I have not heard that it is a priority so who knows. Part of it is the chipset setup and lane sharing/extending and part of it from what I can tell in real game situations is simply the current architecture is simply not conducive to that many cards working in tandem. (remember some of this is just my hands on trial and error with the current GPU's)
> I can tell you that 3 x / 4 x 79XX scales very well with the appropriate resolution.
Click to expand...





Well I agree with that lol.. I was seeing what would be the best path as I cant add another 460 and have it mean much

I am looking at top settings 60fps+ @1080p so not sure what the best option is

If memory serves, wasn't the 460 limited to two card/GPU SLI?
Quote:


> EDIT* From [H]
> 
> The GeForce GTX 460 looks like a very small version of the GTX 470. It has NVIDIA's standard high-gloss black plastic heat-sink shroud complete with NVIDIA logos, and a large 80mm fan centered on the shroud. The video card features two 6-pin auxiliary power supply connectors and a single SLI bridge. *Tri-SLI is not supported on the GTX 460, so there is some limits in place here with these more budget cards.* On the business end, there are two Dual-Link DVI connectors and a single mini-HDMI port.


From [H]:


Dats what i thunk, single SLI connector


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves, wasn't the 460 limited to two card/GPU SLI?


correct could add one for physics is what meant but that wouldnt help my goal

lol thought I stated that


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If memory serves, wasn't the 460 limited to two card/GPU SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct could add one for physics is what meant but that wouldnt help my goal
Click to expand...

Could have said so before I went through all that work
















Well a pair of 7950's will accomplish that with the exception of Witcher 2 on ultra and Ubersampling on


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Could have said so before I went through all that work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well a pair of 7950's will accomplish that with the exception of Witcher 2 on ultra and Ubersampling on


lol

would a single 7950 be much of an upgrade from 2 460s? Or should I go for something of more power as I will only have the money for a single card upfront

I should simplify my question which card would be best budget wise but be a great upgrade from what I have I am looking for:

single card solution
ability to add 2 or 3 more cards in the future as prices drop
looking for something that will allow me to max frames at highest settings at 1080p


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> So...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Many...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Pages!
> 
> I only dropped by like 2 days ago and already about 30 more pages to read!!! Damn you, damn you all to hell! ;p


but its a good read lol


----------



## Durquavian

7950 will max on its own prob. It may be better on its own than your 2 u have.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 7950 will max on its own prob. It may be better on its own than your 2 u have.


theoretically so is a 660ti but not enough to jump.. guess I need to find benchies

im looking for a 30 to 40percent performance boost to make the jump to a new card


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> theoretically so is a 660ti but not enough to jump.. guess I need to find benchies
> 
> im looking for a 30 to 40percent performance boost to make the jump to a new card


i use a single 660ti on 1920 x 1080 and i m over 60 fps in quite everygame with high (often very high settings)...just to mention: i tryed the NVidia gforce experience tool for the fun and it set "automaticly" all my games on max settings with this card...coming from a 6950 it wasnt spectacular improvement in benches but TBH it was in most games (Crysis2 wasnt very nice with the AMD/ASUS 6950 gfx: lot of artefacts and other weirdness like bullets visible signature)

like someone told "no Physx" wasnt a problem for me ....except to play the UT3/Nvidia special physX pack i never missed it....now i play hawken ....perhaps would i change my thinking about it....


----------



## gertruude

The 660ti's are ok on their own, but you sli them and wow the scaling is epic

If i knew then what i know now id of gone for the power editions as they overclock like crazy


----------



## spikezone2004

I got my ram to run at 1866mhz by lowering my multiplier and raising my fsb but i am not to sure where i should put my ht link at.

Right now I have my nb and ht link at 2097, I am going to raise my nb as close to 2500 as i can get, but i am not sure whether i should keep my ht link at 2000ish or same at my nb at 2500ish?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> i use a single 660ti on 1920 x 1080 and i m over 60 fps in quite everygame with high (often very high settings)...just to mention: i tryed the NVidia gforce experience tool for the fun and it set "automaticly" all my games on max settings with this card...coming from a 6950 it wasnt spectacular improvement in benches but TBH it was in most games (Crysis2 wasnt very nice with the AMD/ASUS 6950 gfx: lot of artefacts and other weirdness like bullets visible signature)
> 
> like someone told "no Physx" wasnt a problem for me ....except to play the UT3/Nvidia special physX pack i never missed it....now i play hawken ....perhaps would i change my thinking about it....


so I guess and please someone correcting me if I am wrong

770 vs 7970.... 770 is slightly better but with newer games working with AMD it will be marginal
7950 would be more comparable to the 660 TI or 670

So a 670 should be in between a 7950 and 7950 performance wise

Which would make it which ever one is the best sale at the time and if I can afford the extra 100 bucks go for higher end.. Anyone know of what the 8000 series is going to be priced at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I got my ram to run at 1866mhz by lowering my multiplier and raising my fsb but i am not to sure where i should put my ht link at.
> 
> Right now I have my nb and ht link at 2097, I am going to raise my nb as close to 2500 as i can get, but i am not sure whether i should keep my ht link at 2000ish or same at my nb at 2500ish?


bump the nb up to the 2500 and run HT at 2600-2700 would be optimal for you

To put in comparison I run 2700 or something nb and 3000 on HT with my ram at 2400 and my 2 cards in SLI FSB 300


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I got my ram to run at 1866mhz by lowering my multiplier and raising my fsb but i am not to sure where i should put my ht link at.
> 
> Right now I have my nb and ht link at 2097, I am going to raise my nb as close to 2500 as i can get, but i am not sure whether i should keep my ht link at 2000ish or same at my nb at 2500ish?


Ht link is 2600 at stock so ya should have it at that and alot use 2200cpu/nb i tend to like it same as the ht link


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ht link is 2600 at stock so ya should have it at that and alot use 2200cpu/nb i tend to like it same as the ht link


I think I am going to try and keep it similar to my ht link so i may have to raise the voltage a bit.

I have ran cinebench score multiple times and my score isnt where it should be, first it was at 6.80 now its at 6.50


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I think I am going to try and keep it similar to my ht link so i may have to raise the voltage a bit.
> 
> I have ran cinebench score multiple times and my score isnt where it should be, first it was at 6.80 now its at 6.50


Here is a good reference for cine for you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I think I am going to try and keep it similar to my ht link so i may have to raise the voltage a bit.
> 
> I have ran cinebench score multiple times and my score isnt where it should be, first it was at 6.80 now its at 6.50


Have you installed the patches for the fx in windows 7?

just in case you dont have them

hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Have you installed the patches for the fx in windows 7?
> 
> just in case you dont have them
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


look at us tryin to get rep haha


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Have you installed the patches for the fx in windows 7?
> 
> just in case you dont have them
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


I have not installed any patches for the fx in windows 7 lol I didnt know there were any after everything I have read I havent seen this.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> look at us tryin to get rep haha


lol i dont care if i get rep or not









i got enough to sell on here if i get lumbered with stuff







that does me fine but i will say, you def need the rep lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I have not installed any patches for the fx in windows 7 lol I didnt know there were any after everything I have read I havent seen this.


great if u install them youll notice those score rising hopefully

you can only install one first and then the other forget which way they r


----------



## spikezone2004

Will it tell me if it cant install the wrong one first and give me and error when i try or will it do it and mess me up lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Will it tell me if it cant install the wrong one first and give me and error when i try or will it do it and mess me up lol


aye lol itll tell you









if u find it easier u can use this









Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye lol itll tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u find it easier u can use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


Before I do either of those I am running windows update real quick first.

I checked the status with this one and it had 3 items come up which were all parked in my garage lol

Now i dont know which one I should run that one or the hotfix lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Before I do either of those I am running windows update real quick first.
> 
> I checked the status with this one and it had 3 items come up which were all parked in my garage lol
> 
> Now i dont know which one I should run that one or the hotfix lol


well they do the same thing really lol

its either installing 2 hotfixes or just running the app and unparking

personal preference is all it is


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Before I do either of those I am running windows update real quick first.
> 
> I checked the status with this one and it had 3 items come up which were all parked in my garage lol
> 
> Now i dont know which one I should run that one or the hotfix lol


Hot fix is easier IMO but like gerty said either way


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well they do the same thing really lol
> 
> its either installing 2 hotfixes or just running the app and unparking
> 
> personal preference is all it is


Well if that is the case, i will just unpark them lol. Do i unpark all of them?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Well if that is the case, i will just unpark them lol. Do i unpark all of them?


yes


----------



## spikezone2004

I ran it and unparked all 3, i ran cinebench another time and got 6.68 this time. I am still lower than where i should be at stock speeds with ram at 1866mhz,


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I ran it and unparked all 3, i ran cinebench another time and got 6.68 this time. I am still lower than where i should be at stock speeds with ram at 1866mhz,


hrmmm id install the hotfixes then


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hrmmm id install the hotfixes then


Now i am completely stumped. I installed both the hotfixes and i got a lower score, 6.40 which it should definitely not be that low.

Edit: I re ran it again right after and i got 6.84


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Now i am completely stumped. I installed both the hotfixes and i got a lower score, 6.40 which it should definitely not be that low.
> 
> Edit: I re ran it again right after and i got 6.84


do you have anything running in the background? updates like java or adobe will kill it..


----------



## d1nky

nearly hit 10k physics firestrike.....









im letting the baby rest and then try again

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/575715

i also hit 9k graphics while trying to hit 10k cpu lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/575898

not too shabby on air!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> nearly hit 10k physics firestrike.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im letting the baby rest and then try again
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/575715
> 
> i also hit 9k graphics while trying to hit 10k cpu lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/575898
> 
> not too shabby on air!


YOU CAN DOO EET!
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551858


----------



## Durquavian

I didn't really notice a diff when unparking cores in Cinebench. And F3ers I noticed you have a score of 8.01 with 4.9ghz, I got the same score with 4.6/4.7ghz.


Those speeds are my base speeds not actual speeds.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Now i am completely stumped. I installed both the hotfixes and i got a lower score, 6.40 which it should definitely not be that low.
> 
> Edit: I re ran it again right after and i got 6.84


Throttling?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I didn't really notice a diff when unparking cores in Cinebench. And F3ers I noticed you have a score of 8.01 with 4.9ghz, I got the same score with 4.6/4.7ghz.
> 
> 
> Those speeds are my base speeds not actual speeds.


I think that one I had used ai suite n it didnt read right


----------



## d1nky

i can CAN DO ETTT!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/576180

best indivual didnt give me my best overall lol but who cares 10k baby!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i can CAN DO ETTT!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/576180
> 
> best indivual didnt give me my best overall lol but who cares 10k baby!


Nice


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i dont care about how the way the english language has come, if people like to say they over exaggerated something, then i wouldnt give a crap! maybe its good to over overstate something!
> 
> Jesus ******* christ!


That's cool. Wasn't sure you knew what you were saying. My error.


----------



## Austel

After the responses I had last night I decided to try and achieve a stable 4.8ghz. It took a lot of tests to get it. Last night I run Prime95 blend for 6hrs without error. Tonight I'll run a much longer test but if I can get to 15hrs I'd be confident to leave it at that spec.

At first I tried increasing multi to 19 and leaving the FSB at 255 but max temp went through the roof as I had to increase vcore from +1.00 to +1.25. I tried Prime95 and within 2 minutes temps went over 65 degrees ++ and vcore went high as 1.51 with LLC on auto so ended the test.

Using the same settings I tested it with every LLC option available and when at the 4.8ghz range I could drop the vcore setting from +1.25 to +1.00 when using LLC extreme mode but temps were still a bit high although starting to drop.

I then tried increasing FSB from 255 to 260 and decreasing multi back to 18.5. This reduced the core speeed from 4845mhz to 4810 mhz and I tested this with all LLC options and found much the same as previously mentioned but using a 260 mhz FSB and keeping the NB and HT at 2340 mhz. The max temp went to 64 during 6hrs of a Prime 95 blend test. Temp settle to 60-61 degress which is still on the high side. In the end I was so surprised at getting this to be stable as a 255 FSB using auto LLC I found that I would get rounding errors in Prime95 when NB was just over 2400. Because Of this I felt I could only get a higher OC by using multi and keeping FSB at 255 and NB and HT at 2295. The 4.81 OC using FSB resulted in much better performance than 4.84 that used a 19 multi and 255 FBS.

I've run a couple of benchmarks and everything has improved and stable in games. There was a big improvement to the physics score for the 3DMark11 performance test

4.71 3DMark Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6757401
4.81 3DMark Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6764664

I still plan to add some additional case fans to try and reduce temps. If I'm able to get reduction of 4-5 degress I think the 4.81 OC would be ok for a 24/7 spec. Also i've been able to get a better OC and lower temps using the Noctua NH-D14 than a Antec 920. A lot quieter as well and no annoying ticking noise from the Antec pump









In the end here are the settings I used to achieve the stable OC at 4810 mhz

CPU Clock: 4810 mhz
FSB: 260 mhz
Multi: 18.5
NB Clock: 2340.1
HT Clock: 2340.1
VCore: 1.476v
LLC: Extreme
Max temp Prime95 (blend test) was 64 degrees but settled at 60-61 degrees.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Depends on how your wallet is....can you afford to save up and get a great card or would you prefer to get a quick fix now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i was you id save up for 8000 or high end nvidia
> 
> The choice can only be made by you


i fixed it for you gert !~


look what i just got!~ it was an open box from microcenter...... only 155!~ best part i bought the warranty so if it is broken.... they have to give me a brand new one XDXDXD
looks in great shape. pcie slot 1 is slightly damaged. by that i mean the last 2 pins on the very top of it the plastic is scrapped.

so ill buy my wife a 8350+chv and we will have almost identical rigs

so now.... i need to learn all the new volts !~


----------



## FunkyPresident

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i fixed it for you gert !~
> 
> 
> look what i just got!~ it was an open box from microcenter...... only 155!~ best part i bought the warranty so if it is broken.... they have to give me a brand new one XDXDXD
> looks in great shape. pcie slot 1 is slightly damaged. by that i mean the last 2 pins on the very top of it the plastic is scrapped.
> 
> so ill buy my wife a 8350+chv and we will have almost identical rigs






Nice. Good find


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Throttling?


I have cool n quiet on so its downclocking on desktop but it goes 100% when im running cinebench.

I am going to try closing everything like java and adobe and run it again and then start my overclock. I just wanted to test it first at stock make sure im getting what i should be but ill give it one more shot then im going to start my trip to 4.8ghz


----------



## Mega Man

just finished installing my new mobo.... will play with it tomorrow. but it looks awesome '!~


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i can CAN DO ETTT!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/576180
> 
> best indivual didnt give me my best overall lol but who cares 10k baby!


Great Job.. The only one that still eludes me is 3dmark11 physics to 10k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> After the responses I had last night I decided to try and achieve a stable 4.8ghz. It took a lot of tests to get it. Last night I run Prime95 blend for 6hrs without error. Tonight I'll run a much longer test but if I can get to 15hrs I'd be confident to leave it at that spec.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At first I tried increasing multi to 19 and leaving the FSB at 255 but max temp went through the roof as I had to increase vcore from +1.00 to +1.25. I tried Prime95 and within 2 minutes temps went over 65 degrees ++ and vcore went high as 1.51 with LLC on auto so ended the test.
> 
> Using the same settings I tested it with every LLC option available and when at the 4.8ghz range I could drop the vcore setting from +1.25 to +1.00 when using LLC extreme mode but temps were still a bit high although starting to drop.
> 
> I then tried increasing FSB from 255 to 260 and decreasing multi back to 18.5. This reduced the core speeed from 4845mhz to 4810 mhz and I tested this with all LLC options and found much the same as previously mentioned but using a 260 mhz FSB and keeping the NB and HT at 2340 mhz. The max temp went to 64 during 6hrs of a Prime 95 blend test. Temp settle to 60-61 degress which is still on the high side. In the end I was so surprised at getting this to be stable as a 255 FSB using auto LLC I found that I would get rounding errors in Prime95 when NB was just over 2400. Because Of this I felt I could only get a higher OC by using multi and keeping FSB at 255 and NB and HT at 2295. The 4.81 OC using FSB resulted in much better performance than 4.84 that used a 19 multi and 255 FBS.
> 
> I've run a couple of benchmarks and everything has improved and stable in games. There was a big improvement to the physics score for the 3DMark11 performance test
> 
> 4.71 3DMark Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6757401
> 4.81 3DMark Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6764664
> 
> I still plan to add some additional case fans to try and reduce temps. If I'm able to get reduction of 4-5 degress I think the 4.81 OC would be ok for a 24/7 spec. Also i've been able to get a better OC and lower temps using the Noctua NH-D14 than a Antec 920. A lot quieter as well and no annoying ticking noise from the Antec pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end here are the settings I used to achieve the stable OC at 4810 mhz
> 
> CPU Clock: 4810 mhz
> FSB: 260 mhz
> Multi: 18.5
> NB Clock: 2340.1
> HT Clock: 2340.1
> VCore: 1.476v
> LLC: Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp Prime95 (blend test) was 64 degrees but settled at 60-61 degrees.


I know that it takes a little bit more volts when you drop it down but I would set it to ultra high and add the extra volts but extreme LLC normally creates higher temps.. Also try raising the HT up a bit you will get a little boost in performance from your ram And if that is core temp then you are right on the money as no other program unless you are stress testing will shoot your temps up that high so good job!







Now its time to tweak everything else haha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i fixed it for you gert !~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what i just got!~ it was an open box from microcenter...... only 155!~ best part i bought the warranty so if it is broken.... they have to give me a brand new one XDXDXD
> looks in great shape. pcie slot 1 is slightly damaged. by that i mean the last 2 pins on the very top of it the plastic is scrapped.
> 
> 
> so ill buy my wife a 8350+chv and we will have almost identical rigs
> 
> so now.... i need to learn all the new volts !~


Now that you will have the extra voltages you MUST HIT 10.5K physics in 3DMARK11 haha that is a steal of a price!


----------



## Schmuckley

I just thought I'd leave this here : http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490

..Maybe should be moved to 1st page, aye?
Pardon me while I go back and edit some threads


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I just thought I'd leave this here : http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490
> 
> ..Maybe should be moved to 1st page, aye?
> Pardon me while I go back and edit some threads


yup we are aware http://hwbot.org/submission/2392522_

but good point on that for OP


----------



## d1nky

NO ONE has hit 10k on 3dmark11 as far as i can see......

plus i can hit up to about 8.8k but havent tested this new config out yet thats doing me well. its pretty hard to keep temps down with an aegir lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> NO ONE has hit 10k on 3dmark11 as far as i can see......
> 
> plus i can hit up to about 8.8k but havent tested this new config out yet thats doing me well. its pretty hard to keep temps down with an aegir lol


Yeah I think the closet I hit was 9800 and Mega got 9900 so close but so far away


----------



## d1nky

ahhh i gave up at 8976 physics lol

3dmark11 is so fragile with clocks etc. individually i can get pretty good, but try a full run and the points arent as high.

finally hit the 10k total, which is pretty weak tbh. i need better cooling tho! hopefully next week itll be a waterloop helping out!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6766407


----------



## cssorkinman

We've come a long way since 2006 - i went for a cheap hardware gold cup on the bot










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Theroty

Are the hotfixes still needed? I don't have them on my system.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> Are the hotfixes still needed? I don't have them on my system.


needed in win 7 not in 8


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> needed in win 7 not in 8


actually you can still unpark cpu in 8, ive done it and if im honest i cant tell any differences









edit: except 1 really just came to me, windows 8 hasnt crashed whilst overclocking when i unpark cpu


----------



## bios_R_us

Hei guys,

To everyone who has the GB UD3 motherboard (or perhaps any other UD mobo), do you have issues entering BIOS when running AHCI mode? For some reason whenever it's set to AHCI instead of SATA I can press the Delete key as much as I want, it won't go into BIOS. It only does so something like once every 25 attempts. If anyone knows a workaround I'd be quite happy 

Thx.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hei guys,
> 
> To everyone who has the GB UD3 motherboard (or perhaps any other UD mobo), do you have issues entering BIOS when running AHCI mode? For some reason whenever it's set to AHCI instead of SATA I can press the Delete key as much as I want, it won't go into BIOS. It only does so something like once every 25 attempts. If anyone knows a workaround I'd be quite happy
> 
> Thx.


I had this exact problem, hence why I returned the board. I had the UD5 too at one point and it wasn't an issue at all with it. Don't know of a fix.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hei guys,
> 
> To everyone who has the GB UD3 motherboard (or perhaps any other UD mobo), do you have issues entering BIOS when running AHCI mode? For some reason whenever it's set to AHCI instead of SATA I can press the Delete key as much as I want, it won't go into BIOS. It only does so something like once every 25 attempts. If anyone knows a workaround I'd be quite happy
> 
> Thx.


try clicking your del button a cpl times then just hold it down
Quote:


> I just thought I'd leave this here : http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490
> 
> ..Maybe should be moved to 1st page, aye?
> Pardon me while I go back and edit some threads redface.gif


has anyone tried that patch thats on that page?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> try clicking your del button a cpl times then just hold it down
> has anyone tried that patch thats on that page?


yes it dropped my superpi from 18 min to 14 and someone saw a difference with skyrim


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> has anyone tried that patch thats on that page?


I was waiting to see if someone else would post the tried it lol

you wanna be the guinea pig?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yes it dropped my superpi from 18 min to 14 and someone saw a difference with skyrim


you bloody cheating nub!!!!! u failed to mention that yesterday when i was trying for it


----------



## spikezone2004

lol. well that seems like pretty good results 4 super pi.

which one did you run? the top link V1.01B doesnt work only the bottom V1.00B

What did you use to test your super pi before and after?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you bloody cheating nub!!!!! u failed to mention that yesterday when i was trying for it


Ha I was teasing you yesterday.. but at least before I did Hit 18min which was hard as hell to do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> lol. well that seems like pretty good results 4 super pi.
> 
> which one did you run? the top link V1.01B doesnt work only the bottom V1.00B
> 
> What did you use to test your super pi before and after?


v 1.00b and used the same settings as I did before

Hwbot score after http://hwbot.org/submission/2392522_


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> v 1.00b and used the same settings as I did before
> 
> @gurt my bad but in my hwbot sumission I have it opened


lol i never noticed but yeah still YOUR bad







i was there hours yesterday


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i never noticed but yeah still YOUR bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was there hours yesterday


Ouch ok the one time I was not completely upfront.. well now you know my secret.. What time did you get yesterday?

Well I did have different settings same computer

Here is the before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





And here is the ram timings





And here is the after


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





And the ram


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ouch ok the one time I was not completely upfront.. well now you know my secret.. What time did you get yesterday?


well when it got to 15mins and wasnt close i cancelled it lol and then oc ram a bit more and edging up the fsb

Every time i got a bad overclock the win8 kept corrupting









shall i go on............?

i could hit u right now


















i think it would of been 16-17mins i think...id do it now but im playing rift lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well when it got to 15mins and wasnt close i cancelled it lol and then oc ram a bit more and edging up the fsb
> 
> Every time i got a bad overclock the win8 kept corrupting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shall i go on............?
> 
> i could hit u right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it would of been 16-17mins i think...id do it now but im playing rift lol


Well you are definitely getting close I did edit my last post for the comparison between the two hopefully that helps, Thats a bummer that Win 8 keeps corrupting.. I wonder if it has to do with the advanced hibernation state

Just in case it was missed
Here is the before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





And here is the ram timings





And here is the after


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





And the ram


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well you are definitely getting close I did edit my last post for the comparison between the two hopefully that helps, Thats a bummer that Win 8 keeps corrupting.. I wonder if it has to do with the advanced hibernation state


nice, if i get an urge later tonight to do it ill post later

if not then tomorrow for def


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ouch ok the one time I was not completely upfront.. well now you know my secret.. What time did you get yesterday?
> 
> Well I did have different settings same computer
> 
> Here is the before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the ram timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ram


What program are you using for the super pi? I cant read the writing in the pics


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> What program are you using for the super pi? I cant read the writing in the pics


SuperPi mod 1.5XS, 3x CPUz, and Bulldozer Conditioner R1.00B

Rightclick picture > open new tab > click to zoom









As you can see I am running an out of date BIOS I am lazy and haven't wanted to reClock


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well when it got to 15mins and wasnt close i cancelled it lol and then oc ram a bit more and edging up the fsb
> 
> Every time i got a bad overclock the win8 kept corrupting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shall i go on............?
> 
> i could hit u right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it would of been 16-17mins i think...id do it now but im playing rift lol


My Win8 gets a little finicky too. I've had to re-authorize my steam account maybe 8 times now and it forgets skydrive login lol. Sometimes when booting up from a failed oc it wants me to run system restore but I just restart.


----------



## d1nky

to the guys benching and overclocking/testing on their main OS.... create a partition for win7 or something. it will save you a lot of headaches and improve scoring. just a tip for saving the agro of corrupted installs


----------



## M3TAl

Thing is I'm not here to beat any ones scores but my own, just to see which of my oc's is better. Don't care about benchmarking or that hwbot stuff really. Maybe if I had an extra hdd I would throw a w7 partition on there, my case even has a dock on the top that lets you just slide a hdd right in. But I don't have one.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> SuperPi mod 1.5XS, 3x CPUz, and Bulldozer Conditioner R1.00B
> 
> Rightclick picture > open new tab > click to zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I am running an out of date BIOS I am lazy and haven't wanted to reClock


HOws this for a starting point







i got loads to play with too, do you?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HOws this for a starting point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got loads to play with too, do you?


gettin closer I am still 1 minute ahead of you but I am starting to reach my limit I still think I can eek out 10-20 seconds


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> gettin closer I am still 1 minute ahead of you but I am starting to reach my limit I still think I can eek out 10-20 seconds


Im only at 5ghz my yank fiend







yes deliberate







loose timings on the ram too i can feel it but im going to do it tomorrow morning now so u have to wait


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im only at 5ghz my yank fiend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes deliberate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loose timings on the ram too i can feel it but im going to do it tomorrow morning now so u have to wait


Thats fine I work graveyards so its bed time haha .. although I am rooting for you to beat me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thats fine I work graveyards so its bed time haha .. although I am rooting for you to beat me


so its a :

Good morning, and in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> gettin closer I am still 1 minute ahead of you but I am starting to reach my limit I still think I can eek out 10-20 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> Im only at 5ghz my yank fiend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes deliberate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loose timings on the ram too i can feel it but im going to do it tomorrow morning now so u have to wait
Click to expand...

I do so like presents...



Let's see...what was that line in Spinal Tap????
.......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I do so like presents...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......


There better be some fine californian bush in that box or im not interested


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I do so like presents...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There better be some fine californian bush in that box or im not interested
Click to expand...

Would you settle for a big bottom?


...and it's a clamshell...


----------



## cssorkinman

That clamshell is over 9000


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I do so like presents...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...what was that line in Spinal Tap????
> .......


not sure but ill turn it up to elevan


----------



## Cores

Just wondering, would loading all four RAM slots on my Sabertooth affect overclockability? If so, how much and would it be significant? I can get my hand on some Dominator Platinum without charge.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i fixed it for you gert !~
> 
> 
> look what i just got!~ it was an open box from microcenter...... only 155!~ best part i bought the warranty so if it is broken.... they have to give me a brand new one XDXDXD
> looks in great shape. pcie slot 1 is slightly damaged. by that i mean the last 2 pins on the very top of it the plastic is scrapped.
> 
> so ill buy my wife a 8350+chv and we will have almost identical rigs
> 
> so now.... i need to learn all the new volts !~


Great find. How much was the insurance from Micro Center??


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Just wondering, would loading all four RAM slots on my Sabertooth affect overclockability? If so, how much and would it be significant? I can get my hand on some Dominator Platinum without charge.


No it will not. the Digital power delivery and much better MC's
has removed that old concern. I run 16GB of Dominator Platinum @ 5.3GHz and when I had 32GB of memory in
I ran at......5.3GHz

and if you can get dom plat free of charge...why are you even pondering this. the stuff is tremendous.











Do it!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No it will not. the Digital power delivery and much better MC's
> has removed that old concern. I run 16GB of Dominator Platinum @ 5.3GHz and when I had 32GB of memory in
> I ran at......5.3GHz
> 
> and if you can get dom plat free of charge...why are you even pondering this. the stuff is tremendous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!


Well that doesn't help me. I mean I don't think it limits my CPU OC but seems having the 4 dims limits the RAM OC, or at least I hope so. This vengeance Ram wont OC over 1600, well up to 1700. Tried 18__ something the other day 13-13-13-36-50 2T and would not pass memchk or what ever it is called. SO plz tell me that 4 populated limits OC for ram, PLZ. Otherwise I just suck. lol At 1600 I have 7-9-8-20-26 1T fully stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No it will not. the Digital power delivery and much better MC's
> has removed that old concern. I run 16GB of Dominator Platinum @ 5.3GHz and when I had 32GB of memory in
> I ran at......5.3GHz
> 
> and if you can get dom plat free of charge...why are you even pondering this. the stuff is tremendous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!


I don't think it will effect the cpu overclock at all.
Memory overclocking is a different story , 4 dimms makes it harder for me to get the clocks as high on the ram.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it will effect the cpu overclock at all.
> Memory overclocking is a different story , 4 dimms makes it harder for me to get the clocks as high on the ram.


Thank you Jesus. Well that is if youre saying I'm not an idiot. Anyway... I guess I am fine with my current Ram clock, those timings are pretty tight. I keep tryin to make SKYRIM run better and better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Great Job.. The only one that still eludes me is 3dmark11 physics to 10k
> I know that it takes a little bit more volts when you drop it down but I would set it to ultra high and add the extra volts but extreme LLC normally creates higher temps.. Also try raising the HT up a bit you will get a little boost in performance from your ram And if that is core temp then you are right on the money as no other program unless you are stress testing will shoot your temps up that high so good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its time to tweak everything else haha!
> Now that you will have the extra voltages you MUST HIT 10.5K physics in 3DMARK11 haha that is a steal of a price!


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> to the guys benching and overclocking/testing on their main OS.... create a partition for win7 or something. it will save you a lot of headaches and improve scoring. just a tip for saving the agro of corrupted installs


ummm i have corrupted BOTH win7 and win8 but i have separate ssds for both
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Great find. How much was the insurance from Micro Center??


39.99.
+
i got a brand new one. the one they sold me would not post. could not even get into bios. tried updating bios, 3 different sets of ram. mem ok button. bios clear..... kept getting stuck at 50 which according to the manual is a memory error code. so i took it back and they had to give me a brand new one XD

just got it installed..... again and up and running. cant seem to boot with all 4 dimms @ 2400 like i could with my saber kitty but have not really tried...
got RL stuffs to deal with then ill play some more


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think it will effect the cpu overclock at all.
> Memory overclocking is a different story , 4 dimms makes it harder for me to get the clocks as high on the ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jesus. Well that is if youre saying I'm not an idiot. Anyway... I guess I am fine with my current Ram clock, those timings are pretty tight. I keep tryin to make SKYRIM run better and better.
Click to expand...

I assumed he was talking about CPU OC. Up to 16GB should all be good for OC'ing the RAM. 32GB is reaching the outer limits for the IMC yes.

....my question is still the same. if you can get Dom Plat free of charge, why are you pondering this?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I assumed he was talking about CPU OC. Up to 16GB should all be good for OC'ing the RAM. 32GB is reaching the outer limits for the IMC yes.
> 
> *....my question is still the same. if you can get Dom Plat free of charge, why are you pondering this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would jump on it i tell you !~


----------



## Tarnix

http://hwbot.org/submission/2393655_tarnix_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6807.59_primes_per_second?recalculate=true


----------



## Mega Man

nice !~ now see if you can beat that intel


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nice !~ now see if you can beat that intel


Nope. I reached my chip limit. it wont post past 5250Mhz without painstaking prodding, and adding more volts makes the chip shut down.

max validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2842277


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2393655_tarnix_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6807.59_primes_per_second?recalculate=true


Nice job Tarnix:thumb:
I forgot about Prime, I just check am still #4 in the world Mega #2 as a matter of fact
1-11 is all us here


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2393655_tarnix_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6807.59_primes_per_second?recalculate=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job Tarnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about Prime, I just check am still #4 in the world Mega #2 as a matter of fact
> 1-11 is all us here
Click to expand...


----------



## The Storm

Nice work tarnix


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Nice work tarnix


The cheeky git has challenged me haha, poor tarnix, gurty's coming after ya


----------



## Tarnix

^___^


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Nice work tarnix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheeky git has challenged me haha, poor tarnix, gurty's coming after ya
Click to expand...

Watch your back Tarn.
When gurty starts referring to himself in the third person .....he is dangerous


----------



## Tarnix

eeeep x.x
Should be easy to do, there's only like .20 difference. which is why I challenged. :3


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> eeeep x.x
> Should be easy to do, there's only like .20 difference. which is why I challenged. :3


my first run


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> eeeep x.x
> Should be easy to do, there's only like .20 difference. which is why I challenged. :3
> 
> 
> 
> my first run
Click to expand...

that's odd. yours shows all 16GB. Mine stops at 4GB. derp.
reminder: my score is 6807


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> that's odd. yours shows all 16GB. Mine stops at 4GB. derp.
> reminder: my score is 6807


i gone quicker







im on fire today


----------



## Tarnix

it's a number of primes. You're slowing down, man.
*installs java 64bit*
I seem to be limited to 6765 primes in 64-bit mode.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> it's a number of primes. You're slowing down, man.
> *installs java 64bit*
> I seem to be limited to 6765 primes in 64-bit mode.


oh lol









i thought it was lower the better, i should read into these things


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was lower the better, i should read into these things


ROFL...thx for the good laugh gert , u made my day









and....GOOOOOOOOO!! u can do it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> ROFL...thx for the good laugh gert , u made my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and....GOOOOOOOOO!! u can do it


Anytime









I was actually thinking i was kicking his butt









At least i got there in the end









Now im aiming my sights at Fears super pi, im getting closer to him

i can feel him shaking in his boots at the thought of me coming from behind


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking i was kicking his butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least i got there in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im aiming my sights at Fears super pi, im getting closer to him
> 
> i can feel him shaking in his boots at the thought of me coming from behind


Oh that has sooo much wrong with it. lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Oh that has sooo much wrong with it. lol


Im the innuendo specialist


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> it's a number of primes. You're slowing down, man.
> *installs java 64bit*
> I seem to be limited to 6765 primes in 64-bit mode.


I probably should have tried 32-bit mode as well. Ah well. Not quite satisfied with my score yet, needs tuning. Fun benching runs











CPUz link in sig.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I probably should have tried 32-bit mode as well. Ah well. Not quite satisfied with my score yet, needs tuning. Fun benching runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUz link in sig.


Nice run dude....not seen u in here before so welcome


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice run dude....not seen u in here before so welcome


Thank you







I'm around from time to time. Not so much lately though, been waging war with Windows. Being way too picky and using a Microsoft product, just. Yeah,







I rage lots.

Now about fine tuning score, running into the same problem as Tarnix, where the processor just doesn't work above 5267MHz. Think this may be a limitation of the VRM on the board, though I am a little weary of using LN2 mode unlocked VRM settings with these crazy summer ambients. My board is not underwater. Yet. Might be if Steamroller is good, and AM3+.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm around from time to time. Not so much lately though, been waging war with Windows. Being way too picky and using a Microsoft product, just. Yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rage lots.
> 
> Now about fine tuning score, running into the same problem as Tarnix, where the processor just doesn't work above 5267MHz. Think this may be a limitation of the VRM on the board, though I am a little weary of using LN2 mode unlocked VRM settings with these crazy summer ambients. My board is not underwater. Yet. Might be if Steamroller is good, and AM3+.


What kind of voltages are u hitting?

i found after 5.3ghz u need to be sticking 1.65 in the volts

u should def go with water the 8350 loves it


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What kind of voltages are u hitting?
> 
> i found after 5.3ghz u need to be sticking 1.65 in the volts
> 
> u should def go with water the 8350 loves it


My FX is under water and lapped, works wonderous. Coming from a Phanteks TC14PE with some Nidec AP-31 fans, it's faster, cooler, and quieter. I've been satisfied overall with the cooling, but like a not so educated person (knowing the TDP of overclocked FX chips)... I didn't buy a VRM block for my board







So. 1.65V might not blow the CPU, but I'd definitely worry about the board catching fire.

I did manage to set a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 on fire with my Phenom in sig.







Sad day.

Thanks for that tip, I will try into the 1.6V range when the ambients allow. Right now, I'm bench stable at 5267MHz with anywhere between 1.575 and 1.590v (1.60v+ causes the board to immediately shutdown with default non-LN2 bios, from what I've noticed). But it goes from bench stable to no-post, in literally, an increment of 1 FSB. Like a hard limit, I'm not sure if its the board or chip, but thats easy enough to sort out with, as always, MORE VCORE.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> My FX is under water and lapped, works wonderous. Coming from a Phanteks TC14PE with some Nidec AP-31 fans, it's faster, cooler, and quieter. I've been satisfied overall with the cooling, but like a not so educated person (knowing the TDP of overclocked FX chips)... I didn't buy a VRM block for my board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. 1.65V might not blow the CPU, but I'd definitely worry about the board catching fire.
> 
> I did manage to set a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 on fire with my Phenom in sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad day.
> 
> Thanks for that tip, I will try into the 1.6V range when the ambients allow. Right now, I'm bench stable at 5267MHz with anywhere between 1.575 and 1.590v (1.60v+ causes the board to immediately shutdown with default non-LN2 bios, from what I've noticed). But it goes from bench stable to no-post, in literally, an increment of 1 FSB. Like a hard limit, I'm not sure if its the board or chip, but thats easy enough to sort out with, as always, MORE VCORE.


Thats my trick if everything else fails, Moar Vcore







ive come to the understanding that it isnt volts thats the killer its heat







i only have a little spotfan on my vrms but it helps at bit

so for these little benchmarks i dont mind going into the 1.6v range as the benchmarks we've been using lately arent so much cpu intensive

ive not tried at less than 1.6v for 5.2 i may try it and see later


----------



## UncleBlitz

just D/Led this one, never heared of it but it seems fair on the paper:

http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/

edit: tryed it and it s fun with a crazy mad lab video in bonus, video encoding push all cores to 100% use with way less heat than prime or occt (i bet it s "normal" but i wasnt expecting more than 10°c less)...


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats my trick if everything else fails, Moar Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive come to the understanding that it isnt volts thats the killer its heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only have a little spotfan on my vrms but it helps at bit
> 
> so for these little benchmarks i dont mind going into the 1.6v range as the benchmarks we've been using lately arent so much cpu intensive
> 
> ive not tried at less than 1.6v for 5.2 i may try it and see later


On a side note, thinking about more vCore. Really high speed RAM and the FX are so tough on vCore, is this normal? As I'm still unsure of how RAM affects OCing these, I usually just run mine at 2000 as it offers the best mix of bandwidth and timings for these sticks. But I was playing around with 2400, and had it passing memtest- however, my CPU needed *significantly* more vCore (tried more vCPUNB, but that made no difference) to pass IBT or Prime95 loops. The only change was the RAM speed.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> On a side note, thinking about more vCore. Really high speed RAM and the FX are so tough on vCore, is this normal? As I'm still unsure of how RAM affects OCing these, I usually just run mine at 2000 as it offers the best mix of bandwidth and timings for these sticks. But I was playing around with 2400, and had it passing memtest- however, my CPU needed *significantly* more vCore (tried more vCPUNB, but that made no difference) to pass IBT or Prime95 loops. The only change was the RAM speed.


seems to be the norm yes, i think most of us regulars have got around the same vcore.

I can only think of red the reviewer that has got a low vcore for his cherry picked 8350









I think most of us regulars have also stopped using IBT & prime not seen any posted for a long time

IBT normal and avx is just a waste of time. Normal IBT requires less volts than everything else and will pass most things









IBT AVX needs more vcore than prime to get stable at least for me

I have [email protected] and 1.54 volts but not done it in ages.

Not noticed if ram speed caused more vcore, next time i mess around ill take a look


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> seems to be the norm yes, i think most of us regulars have got around the same vcore.
> 
> I can only think of red the reviewer that has got a low vcore for his cherry picked 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of us regulars have also stopped using IBT & prime not seen any posted for a long time
> 
> IBT normal and avx is just a waste of time. Normal IBT requires less volts than everything else and will pass most things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX needs more vcore than prime to get stable at least for me
> 
> I have [email protected] and 1.54 volts but not done it in ages.
> 
> Not noticed if ram speed caused more vcore, next time i mess around ill take a look


For the most part, I just run 4650MHz on the CPU @ 1.440v~1.455v under load. Passes AVX Prime95 and AVX Linpack infinitely, and I value stability instead of 5% more FPS (outside benching). It seems like my chip has a wall somewhere around 4725MHz where it needs a significant increase, to around 1.49V loaded in order to maintain near 100% stability. 5GHz, haven't actually bothered with trying it, because I don't particularly want to follow the vCore curve. From an estimation, I'd say yeah, 1.525v-1.550v for my chip, for how it acts.

Though, those listed above, are for DDR3-2000 RAM.

While trying 2400 settings on these sticks (which was tested with Memtest long before ever booting Windows) I ran into a small issue with AVX IBT. The CPU clock was my usual, proven stable clock of 4650MHz, but to get it stable enough to even do a single loop of AVX IBT, I needed a ridiculous 1.512V on the CPU. I tried other combinations of voltages, but no. It just REALLY wanted more vCore.

Edit: If no one is using AVX Linpack derivatives or AVX Prime95, what is the normal stress test to use?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> On a side note, thinking about more vCore. Really high speed RAM and the FX are so tough on vCore, is this normal? As I'm still unsure of how RAM affects OCing these, I usually just run mine at 2000 as it offers the best mix of bandwidth and timings for these sticks. But I was playing around with 2400, and had it passing memtest- however, my CPU needed *significantly* more vCore (tried more vCPUNB, but that made no difference) to pass IBT or Prime95 loops. The only change was the RAM speed.
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be the norm yes, i think most of us regulars have got around the same vcore.
> 
> I can only think of red the reviewer that has got a low vcore for his cherry picked 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of us regulars have also stopped using IBT & prime not seen any posted for a long time
> 
> IBT normal and avx is just a waste of time. Normal IBT requires less volts than everything else and will pass most things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX needs more vcore than prime to get stable at least for me
> 
> I have [email protected] and 1.54 volts but not done it in ages.
> 
> Not noticed if ram speed caused more vcore, next time i mess around ill take a look
Click to expand...

Me and mezmenir's CPU are made from the same batch and wafer, abd so far our experience differs mainly in the fact that we have different GPUs and RAM vendors. the rest generally is valid for both of us (we verify that, for fun). I can say that yes, past 1.64v the board will not boot or if it miraculously does, it shuts down anywhere between mid-boot to past login. I've not (yet) managed to bench on 5.2Ghz, but I'm working on it.

@Gert: "Most people" won't need IBT AVX/Prime/else stable for their usage, but as I mentioned before, it is a requirement for me. I produce 50mb-large binaries. Imagine if corruptions goes there, and I release that...










They're not *useless*, they're just not absolutely needed for the overclocking sport, unless it's for a daily usage clock.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Edit: If no one is using AVX Linpack derivatives or AVX Prime95, what is the normal stress test to use?


HyperPi 32M ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Me and mezmenir's CPU are made from the same batch, and wafer. I can say that yes, past 1.64v the board will not boot or if it miraculously does, it shuts down anywhere between mid-boot to past login. I've not (yet) managed to bench on 5.2Ghz, but I'm working on it.
> 
> @Gert: "Most people" won't need IBT AVX/Prime/else stable for their usage, but as I mentioned before, it is a requirement for me. I produce 50mb-large binaries. Imagine if corruptions goes there, and I release that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aye but you arent most people









If u are looking for avx stability then thats on you but i wouldnt reccommend IBT to anyone lol

Prime is different, i never said u dont need to prime i said most of us have stopped using prime but i stick to my point IBT is crap and always will be crap.

Im sure you'll be fine with just prime stability i just cant and wont trust IBT. it goes from one extreme to the other


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye but you arent most people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u are looking for avx stability then thats on you but i wouldnt reccommend IBT to anyone lol
> 
> Prime is different, i never said u dont need to prime i said most of us have stopped using prime but i stick to my point IBT is crap and always will be crap.
> 
> Im sure you'll be fine with just prime stability i just cant and wont trust IBT. it goes from one extreme to the other


This is why we use both







AVX IBT, that is. The regular IBT, I agree, is absolute crap on FX.


----------



## Tarnix

I think the main reason why FX overclockers stopped using Prime95 is because it's hard to get it stable above 4.6. For a reason or another, the cores starts failing. or it was before the latest release. It's like saying "well, the stress test says It's not working, the test must be broken". I'd try harder. but I'm a perfectionist :3


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think the main reason why FX overclockers stopped using Prime95 is because it's hard to get it stable above 4.6. For a reason or another, the cores starts failing. or it was before the latest release. It's like saying "well, the stress test says It's not working, the test must be broken". I'd try harder. but I'm a perfectionist :3


I approve of this message









To me, if the test runs with a fully factory stock FX chip, then it *should* be able to run with an overclocked FX chip, assuming it wasn't user error in overclocking it. But that is so true, man, core 8 loves to fail >4725MHz in AVX tests.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think the main reason why FX overclockers stopped using Prime95 is because it's hard to get it stable above 4.6. For a reason or another, the cores starts failing. or it was before the latest release. It's like saying "well, the stress test says It's not working, the test must be broken". I'd try harder. but I'm a perfectionist :3


Well the prime debacle i tend to agree if u on air then prime can be picky when i was on air i couldnt prime past 4.7

It isnt prime thats broken some people are just giving up too easily or wanting to do high clocks on a low vcore, i have to say ever since i went water i can pass everything to up 5ghz

not going to prime 5.1+ i aint an idiot


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well the prime debacle i tend to agree if u on air then prime can be picky when i was on air i couldnt prime past 4.7
> 
> It isnt prime thats broken some people are just giving up too easily or wanting to do high clocks on a low vcore, i have to say ever since i went water i can pass everything to up 5ghz
> 
> not going to prime 5.1+ i aint an idiot


When I was on air, yep. About the same. My FX was really flaky at anything above 4600MHz, also took more vCore. Love water









Why no prime at 5.1? Can't make progress without a sacrifices. Dat poor VRM.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> When I was on air, yep. About the same. My FX was really flaky at anything above 4600MHz, also took more vCore. Love water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why no prime at 5.1? Can't make progress without a sacrifices. Dat poor VRM.


well at 5ghz in this weather id say im on the limit with my little loop lol

prior to summer i was at 55C on the core @5ghz prime95

u think im going to push it further? i think not







as id need to hit over 1.58+ vcore not got the money to replace or the bottle


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well at 5ghz in this weather id say im on the limit with my little loop lol
> 
> prior to summer i was at 55C on the core @5ghz prime95
> 
> u think im going to push it further? i think not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as id need to hit over 1.58+ vcore not got the money to replace or the bottle


Totally know this feeling. Summer ambients







. My ambients hurt pretty badly too, when it comes to really pushing the clock. I would be comfortable with 1.525v-1.550v to get 5GHz stable if the ambient temperatures weren't silly. It's "summer warm" to begin with, but when this box is busy, the room turns into a sauna







.


----------



## Tarnix

Mine gets so hot when folding with 2 to 3 GPUs that it's putting me to sleep even if I woke up only a couple hours before. D: Some days my in-room temps are almost 10C hotter than outside.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Mine gets so hot when folding with 2 to 3 GPUs that it's putting me to sleep even if I woke up only a couple hours before. D: *Some days my in-room temps are almost 10C hotter than outside.*


I know that feeling! It's like a sauna in my office.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nice job Tarnix:thumb:
> I forgot about Prime, I just check am still #4 in the world Mega #2 as a matter of fact
> 1-11 is all us here


Hey I'm #12


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well the prime debacle i tend to agree if u on air then prime can be picky when i was on air i couldnt prime past 4.7
> 
> It isnt prime thats broken some people are just giving up too easily or wanting to do high clocks on a low vcore, i have to say ever since i went water i can pass everything to up 5ghz
> 
> not going to prime 5.1+ i aint an idiot


I have to say that Reading the last pages was great! you guys sure did have a lot of good info.. I will also add that my board doesn't like to put out anything more than 1.7v on the vCore I have tried every which way and it is the limit

BTW Congrats Gurt you are 12seconds behind me in SuperPi


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have to say that Reading the last pages was great! you guys sure did have a lot of good info.. I will also add that my board doesn't like to put out anything more than 1.7v on the vCore I have tried every which way and it is the limit
> 
> BTW Congrats Gurt you are 12seconds behind me in SuperPi


Cheers lol but i didnt do a correct screenshot







and that flanker has complained lol

ill redo it when i get windows8 done on my main drive. ive transferred over 550gb this afternoon lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cheers lol but i didnt do a correct screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that flanker has complained lol
> 
> ill redo it when i get windows8 done on my main drive. ive transferred over 550gb this afternoon lol


Good grief charlie brown

This is why I have my OS drive and then my storage for what ever the crap else drives lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Good grief charlie brown
> 
> This is why I have my OS drive and then my storage for what ever the crap else drives lol


aye its what i do toonormally but i had the win7 on my main drive and put win8 on my spare drive.

had all the backups on main drive too, so i had to transfer all that over to my spare drive to install win8 on my main drive so i could do a drive wipe









pain int he ass but im getting there

by tonight i'd of transferred well over 1.2 TB


----------



## Vencenzo

Gerty you forgot that me and rangers chips do 5.1 @ 1.51. There seems to be a consistency with the low vid/high heat chips also. Red's not the only regular with one. Got my airflow tweaked but still hitting thermal wall at anything 1.525+ / 5.17+. I dunno know how ranger is doing it on air, maybe opening a window for lower ambient.

Breaking from benchs, having fun with path of exile league atm.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Gerty you forgot that me and rangers chips do 5.1 @ 1.51. There seems to be a consistency with the low vid/high heat chips also. Red's not the only regular with one. Got my airflow tweaked but still hitting thermal wall at anything 1.525+ / 5.17+. I dunno know how ranger is doing it on air, maybe opening a window for lower ambient.
> 
> Breaking from benchs, having fun with path of exile league atm.


[email protected] 1.51?

id like to see some benchmarks from you both







just for comparison

though thinking about it not seen ranger on for a few weeks, incidently just when hurricane got banned from the thread. if they arent one and the same then im the pope


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [email protected] 1.51?
> 
> id like to see some benchmarks from you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for comparison
> 
> though thinking about it not seen ranger on for a few weeks, incidently just when hurricane got banned from the thread. if they arent one and the same then im the pope


Well all hale gerty the pope.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [email protected] 1.51?
> 
> id like to see some benchmarks from you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for comparison
> 
> though thinking about it not seen ranger on for a few weeks, incidently just when hurricane got banned from the thread. if they arent one and the same then im the pope


http://hwbot.org/submission/2387295_vencenzo_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6704.54_primes_per_second
Hwbots screenshot^^ check voltages


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Do you guys heard any new news about the upcoming steamroller series? I mean, i really feel bad when AMD is doing very bad in the CPU market. Where the heck is STEAMROLLER? I don't want a 5Ghz factory overclocked CPU for 900 dollar. Do you guys think if it's better to go with Intel or just wait and see what Steamroller has to offer?

I am really angry now


----------



## hurricane28

How do you people submit those scores man?

I did run the benchmark saved the file and upload it but it keeps saying that my data file does not contains a benchmark score.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Do you guys heard any new news about the upcoming steamroller series? I mean, i really feel bad when AMD is doing very bad in the CPU market. Where the heck is STEAMROLLER? I don't want a 5Ghz factory overclocked CPU for 900 dollar. Do you guys think if it's better to go with Intel or just wait and see what Steamroller has to offer?
> 
> I am really angry now


I doubt it will actually cost that much. Stock vs stock 5 ghz would score better than the 4770k in cinebench, and the physics scores for both firestrike and 3d mark 11 would be beyond the reach of the i 5's.
If it's just a higher binned 8350,up to $300 might be a decent value. If they are actually going to ask $900, it will have to have more under the hood than that.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Do you guys heard any new news about the upcoming steamroller series? I mean, i really feel bad when AMD is doing very bad in the CPU market. Where the heck is STEAMROLLER? I don't want a 5Ghz factory overclocked CPU for 900 dollar. Do you guys think if it's better to go with Intel or just wait and see what Steamroller has to offer?
> 
> I am really angry now


Q2 2014 for the Steamroller parts to start kicking in (APU), Q4 2014 for the gpu-less FX desktop chips to arrive on us (like Piledriver did).
(personally I think that Steamroller is gonna make Intel butthurt. You can find why in the link below.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I doubt it will actually cost that much. Stock vs stock 5 ghz would score better than the 4770k in cinebench, and the physics scores for both firestrike and 3d mark 11 would be beyond the reach of the i 5's.
> *If it's just a higher binned 8350,*up to $300 might be a decent value. If they are actually going to ask $900, it will have to have more under the hood than that.


Wat. No. It's an architectural improvement, by the same (or more) magnitude than from Bulldozer to Piledriver.
you can get some read about it *at this anandtech article*


----------



## N6REJ

I finally got newegg to agree to allow me to return the mb ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942 ) after it died last week, and so I have that money and at most about $30 more to get a better board. I could REALLY use some guidance.
I've narrowed it down to http://tinyurl.com/bearmb which i THINK is the right specs. Some insight would be REALLY appreciated.
I'm not as worried about OC ( was running @ 4G ) as I am to dependability.
I'll have to replace the video card too since none of these boards come with one but I have a video card RMA'd so I don't want to spend much on the card. Recommendation for that would be good too.. System has 16G of mushkin ram and I'll probably be getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 to replace the HD the local shop destroyed.


----------



## d1nky

ooh i get a waterlooop tomorrow!


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I finally got newegg to agree to allow me to return the mb ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942 ) after it died last week, and so I have that money and at most about $30 more to get a better board. I could REALLY use some guidance.
> I've narrowed it down to http://tinyurl.com/bearmb which i THINK is the right specs. Some insight would be REALLY appreciated.
> I'm not as worried about OC ( was running @ 4G ) as I am to dependability.
> I'll have to replace the video card too since none of these boards come with one but I have a video card RMA'd so I don't want to spend much on the card. Recommendation for that would be good too.. System has 16G of mushkin ram and I'll probably be getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 to replace the HD the local shop destroyed.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157266
Don't go cheaper or you'll wind up back in the same situation again.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I finally got newegg to agree to allow me to return the mb ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942 ) after it died last week, and so I have that money and at most about $30 more to get a better board. I could REALLY use some guidance.
> I've narrowed it down to http://tinyurl.com/bearmb which i THINK is the right specs. Some insight would be REALLY appreciated.
> I'm not as worried about OC ( was running @ 4G ) as I am to dependability.
> I'll have to replace the video card too since none of these boards come with one but I have a video card RMA'd so I don't want to spend much on the card. Recommendation for that would be good too.. System has 16G of mushkin ram and I'll probably be getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 to replace the HD the local shop destroyed.


I would suggest this one. It's a really great board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> For the most part, I just run 4650MHz on the CPU @ 1.440v~1.455v under load. Passes AVX Prime95 and AVX Linpack infinitely, and I value stability instead of 5% more FPS (outside benching). It seems like my chip has a wall somewhere around 4725MHz where it needs a significant increase, to around 1.49V loaded in order to maintain near 100% stability. 5GHz, haven't actually bothered with trying it, because I don't particularly want to follow the vCore curve. From an estimation, I'd say yeah, 1.525v-1.550v for my chip, for how it acts.
> 
> Though, those listed above, are for DDR3-2000 RAM.
> 
> While trying 2400 settings on these sticks (which was tested with Memtest long before ever booting Windows) I ran into a small issue with AVX IBT. The CPU clock was my usual, proven stable clock of 4650MHz, but to get it stable enough to even do a single loop of AVX IBT, I needed a ridiculous 1.512V on the CPU. I tried other combinations of voltages, but no. It just REALLY wanted more vCore.
> 
> Edit: If no one is using AVX Linpack derivatives or AVX Prime95, what is the normal stress test to use?


Just thought you might like to know, this 8320 has that exact same wall at basically same speed. Somewhere after 4.72ghz the vcore has to be crazy high for it to not insta freeze in IBT but my cooling can't handle that much heat so... 4.7ghz or less for me.

Also been playing with the cpu-nb and AVX IBT... and it is doing my head in. Tested just raising cpu-nb leaving cpu and mem downclocked... managed 2420mhz (+0.050v) after that no good. Adding memory around ~1900mhz, which I tested to be stable keeping cpu and cpu-nb downclocked, causes crashes.

Adding more voltage to certain FSB combos and mem speeds causes either my PSU or mobo to just die or something... I'll loose video for ~15 seconds then pc reboots. Before you say overheating VRM or CPU etc... no they're not overheating. My thermal sensors on NB and VRM heatsink are running normal temps when this occurs. The core temp is well under 62C when this happens too, usually around 48-55C.

It's like the system just dies... no idea what's going on. But if I lower FSB a little or just raise mem timings then the system doesn't shut off. So confused.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just thought you might like to know, this 8320 has that exact same wall at basically same speed. Somewhere after 4.72ghz the vcore has to be crazy high for it to not insta freeze in IBT but my cooling can't handle that much heat so... 4.7ghz or less for me.


these chips have a voltage wall at 4.8 to 4.9 also added heat would make eat more volts


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> these chips have a voltage wall at 4.8 to 4.9 also added heat would make eat more volts


Im getting closer to you only 2 secs away now


----------



## spikezone2004

I just hit the wall I gave up with 4.8ghz my cooling cant manage it so I am trying to get stable at 4.6ghz but still having troubles. I have it at 4.6ghz 1.5 volts to see if i could boot I could... at 1.475 I freeze after I boot and 1.45 I freeze on boot Its driving me crazy.

Any settings I should turn off in bios? I put my nb and ht link at 1920 too see if that was the problem it isnt, I was hitting 4.8ghz at 1.475-1.5 its weird how 4.6 is wanting the same


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well at 5ghz in this weather id say im on the limit with my little loop lol
> 
> prior to summer i was at 55C on the core @5ghz prime95
> 
> u think im going to push it further? i think not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as id need to hit over 1.58+ vcore not got the money to replace or the bottle


yeah , gerty these summer ambients are our enemy. I am waiting impatiently for my H320. Should be able to order it in a week or so. Then 3rd day air . So in 2 weeks I'll be challenging you with my leaky cpu. Of course I expect to only be doing that late in evening and early in the morning when the ambients are less vicious


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ooh i get a waterlooop tomorrow!


Good for you. You decided on that Raystorm 360???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I finally got newegg to agree to allow me to return the mb ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942 ) after it died last week, and so I have that money and at most about $30 more to get a better board. I could REALLY use some guidance.
> I've narrowed it down to http://tinyurl.com/bearmb which i THINK is the right specs. Some insight would be REALLY appreciated.
> I'm not as worried about OC ( was running @ 4G ) as I am to dependability.
> I'll have to replace the video card too since none of these boards come with one but I have a video card RMA'd so I don't want to spend much on the card. Recommendation for that would be good too.. System has 16G of mushkin ram and I'll probably be getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 to replace the HD the local shop destroyed.


Since money is an issue and overclocking is not a big deal. i would get the Gigabyte 970 UD3. Has good quality VRM's. You can overclock it some without any problem.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gurty!


Your butt has just been Gurtified









Spoiler: Warning: Only Click if you've been gurtified!


----------



## Tarnix

http://hwbot.org/submission/2394040


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I finally got newegg to agree to allow me to return the mb ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131942 ) after it died last week, and so I have that money and at most about $30 more to get a better board. I could REALLY use some guidance.
> I've narrowed it down to http://tinyurl.com/bearmb which i THINK is the right specs. Some insight would be REALLY appreciated.
> I'm not as worried about OC ( was running @ 4G ) as I am to dependability.
> I'll have to replace the video card too since none of these boards come with one but I have a video card RMA'd so I don't want to spend much on the card. Recommendation for that would be good too.. System has 16G of mushkin ram and I'll probably be getting http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236339 to replace the HD the local shop destroyed.


things to look for. 8+2 power phasing(very very important on a cheap board). 990 chip set (basically the $110+ mark)( you can prolly make the 970 chip set work, however)

I'd personally suggest the Asrock Extreme3 or better.(giga 970/990 -UD 3/5, extreme 3 or 4)

i'd personally stay away from Asus's low end boards as imho they are better suited for 4100s or 6100s(which might be pushing it in terms of proper power)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394040


beating ya again


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> things to look for. 8+2 power phasing(very very important on a cheap board). 990 chip set (basically the $110+ mark)( you can prolly make the 970 chip set work, however)
> 
> I'd personally suggest the Asrock Extreme3 or better.(giga 970/990 -UD 3/5, extreme 3 or 4)
> 
> i'd personally stay away from Asus's low end boards as imho they are better suited for 4100s or 6100s(which might be pushing it in terms of proper power)


Some good information here. The VRM is very important when searching for an new board for an FX (or Thuban). ASRock doesn't have the most robust design, but their 4+1 phase boards can rival cheap 8+2 boards from an overclocking standpoint, as long as you can cool them. ASRock 4+1 is very high quality 4+1. But from a personal recommendation, either a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 or ASUS Sabretooth R2.

There is realisticly no difference between the 970 and 990 chipset other than GPU support. If you want 16/16 SLI or CFX, then the 990 is the winner. A single fast GPU performs the same on both.

And yes, low end ASUS VRMs, love to throttle


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beating ya again
Click to expand...

same here








http://hwbot.org/submission/2394059


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394059


Oh noes. At this rate I will need to go experiment more









Nice score!


----------



## mezmenir

Out of curiousity, do you guys reckon it'd be cheating to use a custom motherboard firmware for benching?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Out of curiousity, do you guys reckon it'd be cheating to use a custom motherboard firmware for benching?


Only if you beat MY score


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Only if you beat MY score


2600K hmmm. Actually new to this HWBot prime thing. No clue how this chip does.









Well with the AMI Aptio tools, one has a ridiculous amount of control over very small parameters like IMC delays and various board driving strengths/regulation. MIght be able to squeeze a little more out of it with hacked firmware.

As a side note for anyone who would do this: Don't do it on a live copy of Windows 8. It will screw up the Windows store licensing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> 2600K hmmm. Actually new to this HWBot prime thing. No clue how this chip does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well with the AMI Aptio tools, one has a ridiculous amount of control over very small parameters like IMC delays and various board driving strengths/regulation. MIght be able to squeeze a little more out of it with hacked firmware.
> 
> As a side note for anyone who would do this: Don't do it on a live copy of Windows 8. It will screw up the Windows store licensing.


lol no, 8350 score and I was just kidding







http://hwbot.org/submission/2386948_cssorkinmanocn_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6884.67_primes_per_second

The 2600k can't come close to the 8350 in this bench


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol no, 8350 score and I was just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2386948_cssorkinmanocn_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6884.67_primes_per_second
> 
> The 2600k can't come close to the 8350 in this bench


dat score









-Might- be able to squeeze out 25 more points, but man, these damn ambients. Hah. More efficient IMC/RAM tuning might be able to get this right? Because I don't think my chip will be seeing 5300+ clock anytime soon.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394059
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes. At this rate I will need to go experiment more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score!
Click to expand...

Thankie









and yeah. 5.3Ghz on our chips is terribly hard. ._.


----------



## mezmenir

So close, I can feel it. Just a little more tuning, this is without BIOS modification as well, just mad overclocking and tinkering with RAM.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I probably should have tried 32-bit mode as well. Ah well. Not quite satisfied with my score yet, needs tuning. Fun benching runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUz link in sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice run dude....not seen u in here before so welcome





welcome i cant get more then 4gb either....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [email protected] 1.51?
> 
> id like to see some benchmarks from you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for comparison
> 
> though thinking about it not seen ranger on for a few weeks, incidently just when hurricane got banned from the thread. if they arent one and the same then im the pope


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How do you people submit those scores man?
> 
> I did run the benchmark saved the file and upload it but it keeps saying that my data file does not contains a benchmark score.





gurty just got burned!~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> these chips have a voltage wall at 4.8 to 4.9 also added heat would make eat more volts





+12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> dat score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Might- be able to squeeze out 25 more points, but man, these damn ambients. Hah. More efficient IMC/RAM tuning might be able to get this right? Because I don't think my chip will be seeing 5300+ clock anytime soon.





come on if i pop in my saberkitty ( wont be for a while due to the down time, only neg thing about water cooling..... even with qdcs.... still takes a long time ) i can easily boot @ 5.5 in this weather...
have nto had time to open up my CHV yet let alone get it stable... it wont even let me run my hwinfo ... keeps freezing at ide... working on that though ... when ever their forums will let me post.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Thankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah. 5.3Ghz on our chips is terribly hard. ._.





huh says who ?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> come on if i pop in my saberkitty ( wont be for a while due to the down time, only neg thing about water cooling..... even with qdcs.... still takes a long time ) i can easily boot @ 5.5 in this weather...
> have nto had time to open up my CHV yet let alone get it stable... it wont even let me run my hwinfo ... keeps freezing at ide... working on that though ... when ever their forums will let me post


I think its related to the Crosshair board, as I don't run LN2 mode for the full VRM settings. Plan on trying it soon, though. At around ~5275, this chip is benchable, a 5300 it either will not post, or if it does, it gets to the Windows lock screen and crashes. Regardless of more voltage, infact, more voltage makes it happen more often. Hence I point my finger at the board. However, what Tarnix says is true. We have the same batch of FX and same board, with the exact same set of "chip does X at Y frequency and voltage".

I don't want to pop my Crosshair Z just yet


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome i cant get more then 4gb either....
> gurty just got burned!~
> +12
> come on if i pop in my saberkitty ( wont be for a while due to the down time, only neg thing about water cooling..... even with qdcs.... still takes a long time ) i can easily boot @ 5.5 in this weather...
> have nto had time to open up my CHV yet let alone get it stable... it wont even let me run my hwinfo ... keeps freezing at ide... working on that though ... when ever their forums will let me post.
> huh says who ?


Enjoy your new found fame....................for now at least









gratz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I think its related to the Crosshair board, as I don't run LN2 mode for the full VRM settings. Plan on trying it soon, though. At around ~5275, this chip is benchable, a 5300 it either will not post, or if it does, it gets to the Windows lock screen and crashes. Regardless of more voltage, infact, more voltage makes it happen more often. Hence I point my finger at the board. However, what Tarnix says is true. We have the same batch of FX and same board, with the exact same set of "chip does X at Y frequency and voltage".
> 
> I don't want to pop my Crosshair Z just yet


That's pretty much how my chvz behaves, the GD-80 slaps it around pretty badly - getting up to 5.6 ghz


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's pretty much how my chvz behaves, the GD-80 slaps it around pretty badly - getting up to 5.6 ghz


GD-80.... Holy crap, it hasn't burned your house down yet? Kidding, kidding. I would never touch an MSI AMD board though


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have nto had time to open up my CHV yet let alone get it stable... it wont even let me run my hwinfo ... keeps freezing at ide... working on that though ... when ever their forums will let me post.


have you updated the bios yet? the bios mine was shipped with was not a happy bios.(would not remember changes to the sata part of the bios)

once i flashed the current bios the sata issues disappeared.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Enjoy your new found fame....................for now at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratz


Well I am still trying to beat you I am coming close but I think it is hitting the differences in chips as I can't seem to bench more than 5.3


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome i cant get more then 4gb either....


It needs the 64bit Java installation.

HOWEVER, there's performance hit (it scores lower/caps on my system).


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well I am still trying to beat you I am coming close but I think it is hitting the differences in chips as I can't seem to bench more than 5.3


keep it coming i got a bit left in the tank


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> keep it coming i got a bit left in the tank


I got 4 seconds later than you I haven't posted it yet as I am still try haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Enjoy your new found fame....................for now at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratz


what do you mean new? i have had the #2 spot for a while now!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> have you updated the bios yet? the bios mine was shipped with was not a happy bios.(would not remember changes to the sata part of the bios)
> 
> once i flashed the current bios the sata issues disappeared.


yes i did thanks though


----------



## N6REJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> things to look for. 8+2 power phasing(very very important on a cheap board). 990 chip set (basically the $110+ mark)( you can prolly make the 970 chip set work, however)
> 
> I'd personally suggest the Asrock Extreme3 or better.(giga 970/990 -UD 3/5, extreme 3 or 4)
> 
> i'd personally stay away from Asus's low end boards as imho they are better suited for 4100s or 6100s(which might be pushing it in terms of proper power)


The Asus M5 board died after only 5 weeks and idky.. it was only running @ 4G as asus told me to do.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> The Asus M5 board died after only 5 weeks and idky.. it was only running @ 4G as asus told me to do.


there have been a few posts in the last month or so about those m5 boards.

i believe the owner managed stability at 3.4 or 3.5 (downclock)

the VRMS are not really up to the job of the 125w TDP FX chips. even on the product sheet on asus's website, it mentions FX series, but
take a look at the second line of these cpu specs.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A78LM_LX/#specifications


----------



## Vaub

Hello, I'll go a little off-topic and ask what do you think of my "try" of making my first wallpaper!
Decided to make one myself since I found nothing on the web that I liked and AMD's new logo is awesome











Spoiler: v1









Spoiler: v2; seems better to me







Any feedback / suggestion is appreciated


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> keep it coming i got a bit left in the tank


Lookie lookie trying to submit now stup error message I wish they would fix it


----------



## Mega Man

i like #2 better but both look great man


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lookie lookie trying to submit now stup error message I wish they would fix it


well well well, aren't u a pretty one









I can't be bothered now, its just gone 3.20am







but later on today ill try again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well well well, aren't u a pretty one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be bothered now, its just gone 3.20am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but later on today ill try again


Not a prob lol but on another note I just cut 9 seconds off and am starting to max volts on my board haha

I will say that this saber is taking a good beating finicky with these borderline voltages but still holding strong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Hello, I'll go a little off-topic and ask what do you think of my "try" of making my first wallpaper!
> Decided to make one myself since I found nothing on the web that I liked and AMD's new logo is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v2; seems better to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback / suggestion is appreciated


I like them both but V2 is more uhh clean i guess


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> GD-80.... Holy crap, it hasn't burned your house down yet? Kidding, kidding. I would never touch an MSI AMD board though












GD-80 boots faster ( same SSD), gives better cpu overclocks, and has fewer glitches than my CHV-Z ( sound and usb derps). I am also surprised that if you disable LLC, the CHV-Z has about 40% more v-droop.
The only clear advantage the CHV-Z has over it is memory clock speed - I can't get the right combo on the MSI to get 2400+ mhz . The ASUS has taken my kingston beasts to 2685 mhz : http://hwbot.org/submission/2392171_


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GD-80 boots faster ( same SSD), gives better cpu overclocks, and has fewer glitches than my CHV-Z ( sound and usb derps). I am also surprised that if you disable LLC, the CHV-Z has about 40% more v-droop.
> The only clear advantage the CHV-Z has over it is memory clock speed - I can't get the right combo on the MSI to get 2400+ mhz . The ASUS has taken my kingston beasts to 2685 mhz : http://hwbot.org/submission/2392171_


Hey CSS you should join us in competition for super pi with your RAM


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey CSS you should join us in competition for super pi with your RAM


Superpi normally loves tight timings, not the strong point of the kingston beasts I run in the ASUS rig..

I'd have a better chance with the MSI rig and some mushkins that have been over 1800 @cl6.

I'm a little gunshy , every time i really push the ram , I end up repairing my windows install lol

Sounds like fun tho








I did a 1 m sub: http://hwbot.org/submission/2392632_ pretty darn average...


----------



## Vaub

Thank you, here is my "final" one!
Decided to bump the color a little and removing the "carbon" feel from a part of the background


Spoiler: 1920x1080









Spoiler: Tried a little bit brighter


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Thank you, here is my "final" one!
> Decided to bump the color a little and removing the "carbon" feel from a part of the background
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080


now i like this one


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Superpi normally loves tight timings, not the strong point of the kingston beasts I run in the ASUS rig..
> 
> I'd have a better chance with the MSI rig and some mushkins that have been over 1800 @cl6.
> 
> I'm a little gunshy , every time i really push the ram , I end up repairing my windows install lol
> 
> Sounds like fun tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 1 m sub: http://hwbot.org/submission/2392632_ pretty darn average...


Wow separated by thousandths of a second,,, I will do a crack at 1m when I get home to see the comparison
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Thank you, here is my "final" one!
> Decided to bump the color a little and removing the "carbon" feel from a part of the background
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tried a little bit brighter


Looking good what does it look like with the carbon as red? I will soon be taking one of these as a desktop


----------



## Vaub

Thank for the appreciation!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Wow separated by thousandths of a second,,, I will do a crack at 1m when I get home to see the comparison
> Looking good what does it look like with the carbon as red? I will soon be taking one of these as a desktop


Can tune the red to match "better" but here's how it looks









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: It looks great along the dark red Win8 theme



Spoiler: 1920x1080_RED


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394059
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes. At this rate I will need to go experiment more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah. 5.3Ghz on our chips is terribly hard. ._.
Click to expand...

ne-uh


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Thank for the appreciation!
> Can tune the red to match "better" but here's how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It looks great along the dark red Win8 theme
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080_RED


How do you get groups like that in metro? I actually use metro unlike all the W8 haters who instantly revert it back to W7.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How do you get groups like that in metro? I actually use metro unlike all the W8 haters who instantly revert it back to W7.


as do i just click them and drag

to name them click the "-" sign in the bottom right by the slider right click the grough and select name group


----------



## Red1776

Looks great


----------



## Mega Man

update i think i am stable @ 2 sticks of ram ( have not tried 4 yet as i was getting freezes with all 4 but i think i got that figured out... i was smoking crack when i set volts apparently as i did not set them right. able to do

nope as i typed one core failed. seems to run alot cooler with more volts though


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Looks great


Thank you!
Now, because of you, I need to try to make an Eyefinity wallpaper









Btw, am I the only one to get an error when trying to upload a HWBot Prime result? I tried multiple time and the website says "Something went wrong".


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Now, because of you, I need to try to make an Eyefinity wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, am I the only one to get an error when trying to upload a HWBot Prime result? I tried multiple time and the website says "Something went wrong".
Click to expand...

hehe, sorry about that









Nope, you are not the only one. The other night when were all submitting, a bunch of us got that error. it''s on their side. try it in a bit. Eventually it will go through.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you are not the only one. The other night when were all submitting, a bunch of us got that error. it''s on their side. try it in a bit. Eventually it will go through.


I only complain about it everytime lol


----------



## Mega Man

news guys seems stable with 32gb. temps are too high need to roll down volts. need 1.4+v cpu/nb for 2700 let alone with 4 dimms @ 2400 .....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you are not the only one. The other night when were all submitting, a bunch of us got that error. it''s on their side. try it in a bit. Eventually it will go through.
> 
> 
> 
> I only complain about it everytime lol
Click to expand...

I thought they fixed that until vaub said that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> news guys seems stable with 32gb. temps are too high need to roll down volts. need 1.4+v cpu/nb for 2700 let alone with 4 dimms @ 2400 .....


Ouch! 1.4v got the air conditioner on those CeraM!X covered sinks?









What do you have the DRAM voltage Freq set at?


----------



## Mega Man

auto or w.e it is set on... i dont know how to use that setting... yet wanna share some insite


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> auto or w.e it is set on... i dont know how to use that setting... yet wanna share some insite


Try this, diferent ram but it worked for me...I mean worked! hehe


----------



## Mega Man

thanks ill try it tomorrow .... need to sleep and get to work...


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

New bios out for the ud5 rev 3 board, gonna try it now. (its beta)-FC-b.


----------



## Mega Man

well i tryed one run and no go. i think it is because i am running @ 300 fsb and 2700 cpu/nb i know my pc hates that. tomorrow i may try and run @ 2600 because i can do that ~1.2~1.3v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> news guys seems stable with 32gb. temps are too high need to roll down volts. need 1.4+v cpu/nb for 2700 let alone with 4 dimms @ 2400 .....


for some reason my board like it the most when my ram, ht and cpu/nb are all at the same speed.

doesn't seem to like when i bump either of them past 2400ish when i've got my ram @ 2400.
when i was running my ramm @ 2133 i could get both up higher.

what are you temps sitting at anyway? your rig has similar parts to mine with a better cooling system lol

i'm very eager to see you clock this thing up


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well i tryed one run and no go. i think it is because i am running @ 300 fsb and 2700 cpu/nb i know my pc hates that. tomorrow i may try and run @ 2600 because i can do that ~1.2~1.3v


try 299 fsb in bios, that should read as 300.X in cpuz


----------



## Mega Man

neh ill keep 300 fsb for the moment stability isnt the problem my chip takes alotta volts to get 2700 cpu/nb

i can boot this chip at 5.5 ghz and bench np.

here is my record atm only 2nd to a 3k server chip with 8 or 16 cores idr ( pretty sure it is 16 though )
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/
temps at that speed/volts were in the 60s ~ 65s ( but it passes for 17 mins befroe i stopped. )

not to worried about killing this cpu it has been a beast and i have pushed 1.7vs through it on water. granted i fully expected to kill it. but still it lives and it is rock solid. ( fyi it never has like 2700cpu/nb before you all jump on me telling me it is degrading. i can do it but i have to go high on volts. it will do 2600 np @ 1.24~1.3 )

but that was my saberkitty ( with a limit of 1.7v inc llc ) have not had time to open up my new CHV

just so you know @ 4.8 1.475v vcore i normal under 62c in prime and 100% stable with 2 dimms of 2x8gb sticks @ 2400 on my saber kitty i could never get all 4 sticks stable for what ever reason. have screens to prove it if you all need ( in prime ) ( but it may be 4.7ghz idr )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> neh ill keep 300 fsb for the moment stability isnt the problem my chip takes alotta volts to get 2700 cpu/nb
> 
> i can boot this chip at 5.5 ghz and bench np.
> 
> here is my record atm only 2nd to a 3k server chip with 8 or 16 cores idr ( pretty sure it is 16 though )
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/
> temps at that speed/volts were in the 60s ~ 65s ( but it passes for 17 mins befroe i stopped. )
> 
> not to worried about killing this cpu it has been a beast and i have pushed 1.7vs through it on water. granted i fully expected to kill it. but still it lives and it is rock solid. ( fyi it never has like 2700cpu/nb before you all jump on me telling me it is degrading. i can do it but i have to go high on volts. it will do 2600 np @ 1.24~1.3 )
> 
> but that was my saberkitty ( with a limit of 1.7v inc llc ) have not had time to open up my new CHV
> 
> just so you know @ 4.8 1.475v vcore i normal under 62c in prime and 100% stable with 2 dimms of 2x8gb sticks @ 2400 on my saber kitty i could never get all 4 sticks stable for what ever reason. have screens to prove it if you all need ( in prime ) ( but it may be 4.7ghz idr )


I had to boost my nb volts to max to get a solid run on my last superpi run at 5.3 a suggestion I have a higher fan blowing and it seems my nb/vrm heatsinks dony get hot

EDIT: It really makes me wonder if AMD is going to send out a new chipset for steamroller we are all starting to max the boards and chips potential although granted we are not main stream and they may be more focused on AM2+ and Excavator


----------



## hurricane28

I run the HWBOT prime bench and saved the file but when i try to submit my score it says that the file i uploaded has no benchmark result.

Anyone knows what i am doing wrong? its getting frustrated


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> neh ill keep 300 fsb for the moment stability isnt the problem my chip takes alotta volts to get 2700 cpu/nb
> 
> i can boot this chip at 5.5 ghz and bench np.
> 
> here is my record atm only 2nd to a 3k server chip with 8 or 16 cores idr ( pretty sure it is 16 though )
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/
> temps at that speed/volts were in the 60s ~ 65s ( but it passes for 17 mins befroe i stopped. )
> 
> not to worried about killing this cpu it has been a beast and i have pushed 1.7vs through it on water. granted i fully expected to kill it. but still it lives and it is rock solid. ( fyi it never has like 2700cpu/nb before you all jump on me telling me it is degrading. i can do it but i have to go high on volts. it will do 2600 np @ 1.24~1.3 )
> 
> but that was my saberkitty ( with a limit of 1.7v inc llc ) have not had time to open up my new CHV
> 
> just so you know @ 4.8 1.475v vcore i normal under 62c in prime and 100% stable with 2 dimms of 2x8gb sticks @ 2400 on my saber kitty i could never get all 4 sticks stable for what ever reason. have screens to prove it if you all need ( in prime ) ( but it may be 4.7ghz idr )
> 
> 
> 
> I had to boost my nb volts to max to get a solid run on my last superpi run at 5.3 a suggestion I have a higher fan blowing and it seems my nb/vrm heatsinks dony get hot
> 
> EDIT: It really makes me wonder if AMD is going to send out a new chipset for steamroller we are all starting to max the boards and chips potential although granted we are not main stream and they may be more focused on AM2+ and Excavator
Click to expand...

I am wondering the same things. I have started to see some of the higher end 990FX boards being closed out and not expected to be re-stocked. if the 1090/1050 chipset is coming they are being awfully quiet about it though. I think they are focused on steamroller and getting the APU version out especially with an actual architectural and node changes this time around. When the APU versions are released the kitty will be out of the burlap as they are basically the L-3 less versions of the FX. But then again, since that is what I would put my money on, all of the above is probably wrong.
......I will not be grilled like a common criminal F3ERS!!
















Quote:


> I run the HWBOT prime bench and saved the file but when i try to submit my score it says that the file i uploaded has no benchmark result.
> 
> Anyone knows what i am doing wrong? its getting frustrated


Nothing Hurricane, it's on their end. keep trying it will go through eventually.


----------



## Durquavian

top score in HWBOT Prime is a *32* core. Takes 3 times the cores to beat us.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering the same things. I have started to see some of the higher end 990FX boards being closed out and not expected to be re-stocked. if the 1090/1050 chipset is coming they are being awfully quiet about it though. I think they are focused on steamroller and getting the APU version out especially with an actual architectural and node changes this time around. When the APU versions are released the kitty will be out of the burlap as they are basically the L-3 less versions of the FX. But then again, since that is what I would put my money on, all of the above is probably wrong.
> ......I will not be grilled like a common criminal F3ERS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Hurricane, it's on their end. keep trying it will go through eventually.


depends I had to do a screenie to post my score but if you get the robot blaming you its on their end

You could be right i could be right or the 990 is here to stay and umm AMD is prepping for something big.. It seems they are getting very aggressive again with what they are producing as the APU's are selling well and the whole combo it all going to be merged


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> depends I had to do a screenie to post my score but if you get the robot blaming you its on their end
> 
> You could be right i could be right or the 990 is here to stay and umm AMD is prepping for something big.. It seems they are getting very aggressive again with what they are producing as the APU's are selling well and the whole combo it all going to be merged


Just installing win7 on my spare drive prepare to be gurtified again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just installing win7 on my spare drive prepared to be gurtified again










;p


----------



## Vaub

Bah, still can't submit to HWBot, wasn't with a high OC anyway








Will do a 5Ghz run later but, if I up my voltage right now, I'll cook alive in this room


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Bah, still can't submit to HWBot, wasn't with a high OC anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do a 5Ghz run later but, if I up my voltage right now, I'll cook alive in this room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet the more the merrier









we should make a ocn group for hwbot if we can lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Sweet the more the merrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should make a ocn group for hwbot if we can lol


there already is


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering the same things. I have started to see some of the higher end 990FX boards being closed out and not expected to be re-stocked. if the 1090/1050 chipset is coming they are being awfully quiet about it though. I think they are focused on steamroller and getting the APU version out especially with an actual architectural and node changes this time around. When the APU versions are released the kitty will be out of the burlap as they are basically the L-3 less versions of the FX. But then again, since that is what I would put my money on, all of the above is probably wrong.
> ......I will not be grilled like a common criminal F3ERS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Hurricane, it's on their end. keep trying it will go through eventually.


Red you are a MOST UNCOMMON criminal my friend. We need not lump you in with the flotsum. LOL


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Meh I didn't do too bad for 1M

http://hwbot.org/submission/2394286_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___1m_fx_8350_14sec_461ms


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Meh I didn't do too bad for 1M
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394286_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___1m_fx_8350_14sec_461ms


Im just trying to get my current overclock stable then ill be doing the tests

im @ 5.4ghz at moment but not stable enough yet


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im just trying to get my current overclock stable then ill be doing the tests
> 
> im @ 5.4ghz at moment but not stable enough yet


it gets hard at this point


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im just trying to get my current overclock stable then ill be doing the tests
> 
> im @ 5.4ghz at moment but not stable enough yet


What was your fsb for your 5.1 stable overclock? Just curious. Also what did you use for your NB, SB, and CPUVDDA voltages?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it gets hard at this point


meh speak for yourself










Spoiler: Warning: Do NOT Click!



Once again you've been Gurtified










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What was your fsb for your 5.1 stable overclock? Just curious. Also what did you use for your NB, SB, and CPUVDDA voltages?


dont know but once ive done with superpi ill have a look


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Gurty I love you so much send me some pics of yourself....


Since im being kind

PicsofGurty.zip 624k .zip file


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> meh speak for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Do NOT Click!
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you've been Gurtified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know but once ive done with superpi ill have a look


grats.. im not sure if I can tag that one

what volts do you need for 5.4?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> grats.. im not sure if I can tag that one
> 
> what volts do you need for 5.4?


it wasnt 5.4 it was one notch down

my pc seems to go crap over one notch, touchy things but it could also be the psu

i even took out a gfz card to give me some more power but i cant do better yet....sadly


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it wasnt 5.4 it was one notch down
> 
> my pc seems to go crap over one notch, touchy things but it could also be the psu
> 
> i even took out a gfz card to give me some more power but i cant do better yet....sadly


I asking as I think its mored the board guess I should say what is the voltage run superpi as I have to hover 1.692v for 5.3

unless I can tighten the ram and bump 1 notch you got me.. as I think your chip has a 90mhz advantage on binning

nvm just saw you use far less volts than me im .05 difference with a 90mhz lower clock


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I asking as I think its mored the board guess I should say what is the voltage run superpi as I have to hover 1.692v for 5.3


ouch thats high

i had to do 5.3 @1.65 but was trying to up it little by little using fsb but it just wasnt having it lol

was very touchy over 1 notch









i guess it just takes real voltages and its just finding it lol


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lookie lookie trying to submit now stup error message I wish they would fix it


Holy smokes batman









Thats some awsome speed man. How much volts did you need for 2700mhz on the NB and whats the NB LLC?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Holy smokes batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats some awsome speed man. How much volts did you need for 2700mhz on the NB and whats the NB LLC?


1.375 llc high

which that is slightly faster than cas 9 2400 which I run for gaming.. not bad for a pair of 1866 sticks though

I can almost get to 2800 on the northbridge but it doesnt return anything worthwile


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering the same things. I have started to see some of the higher end 990FX boards being closed out and not expected to be re-stocked. if the 1090/1050 chipset is coming they are being awfully quiet about it though. I think they are focused on steamroller and getting the APU version out especially with an actual architectural and node changes this time around. When the APU versions are released the kitty will be out of the burlap as they are basically the L-3 less versions of the FX. But then again, since that is what I would put my money on, all of the above is probably wrong.
> ......I will not be grilled like a common criminal F3ERS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Hurricane, it's on their end. keep trying it will go through eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Red you are a MOST UNCOMMON criminal my friend. We need not lump you in with the flotsum. LOL
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am wondering the same things. I have started to see some of the higher end 990FX boards being closed out and not expected to be re-stocked. if the 1090/1050 chipset is coming they are being awfully quiet about it though. I think they are focused on steamroller and getting the APU version out especially with an actual architectural and node changes this time around. When the APU versions are released the kitty will be out of the burlap as they are basically the L-3 less versions of the FX. But then again, since that is what I would put my money on, all of the above is probably wrong.
> ......I will not be grilled like a common criminal F3ERS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Hurricane, it's on their end. keep trying it will go through eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Red you are a MOST UNCOMMON criminal my friend. We need not lump you in with the flotsum. LOL
Click to expand...

Flotsum!?

I wax poetic sir

....I am off into the abyss with vim from brim to the dregs.
I float not with the destroyed , the razed, or the wrecked......

....and stuff


----------



## gertruude

I just thought i'd leave this here......Second only to a LN2 user


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I just thought i'd leave this here......Second only to a LN2 user


OK done with the Sabertooth review, time to wreck the place


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OK done with the Sabertooth review, time to wreck the place


haha bring it on biatch


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OK done with the Sabertooth review, time to wreck the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha bring it on biatch
Click to expand...

oh...don't worry your pretty little head Gurty I, um..err
I can brought it.....up in here....or something.

well this will be fun. I have had no time to tweak on this machine (the Holodeck) other than the HWbot Prime Beta run.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh...don't worry your pretty little head Gurty I, um..err
> I can brought it.....up in here....or something.


Come on Red u know you wanna try some superpi









im too wasted to try tonight but you guys are hours behind me so come on, chop chop!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh...don't worry your pretty little head Gurty I, um..err
> I can brought it.....up in here....or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Red u know you wanna try some superpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im too wasted to try tonight but you guys are hours behind me so come on, chop chop!!
Click to expand...

I 'm gonna try the x87 stuff but which is the correct 'patch' for stilts deal?

V1.01B: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads...BDC_R1.01B.zip
V1.00B: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads...BDC_R1.00B.zip


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I 'm gonna try the x87 stuff but which is the correct 'patch' for stilts deal?
> 
> V1.01B: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads...BDC_R1.01B.zip
> V1.00B: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads...BDC_R1.00B.zip


dunno whats that?










00
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well this will be fun. I have had no time to tweak on this machine (the Holodeck) other than the HWbot Prime Beta run.


Yeah Yeah whatever!!! its cherry picked already









im at an disadvantage right from the time u said u were going to do it


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Flotsum!?
> 
> I wax poetic sir
> 
> ....I am off into the abyss with vim from brim to the dregs.
> I float not with the destroyed , the razed, or the wrecked......
> 
> ....and stuff


Actually I did NOT do you justice. You remind me of that picture where Cary Grant played a cat burglar.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dunno whats that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00
> Yeah Yeah whatever!!! its cherry picked already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im at an disadvantage right from the time u said u were going to do it


See you are retreating from "bring it on biatch" . Second thoughts? I guess you have to reign in that ego once in a while. My wife, being a psychiatric social worker, would call it your "inner child". LOL


----------



## SrKag

Hey I haven't seen it here but this little program did wonders to the bench mark of my FX-8350. Bulldozer Conditioner R1.01B..I was always miffed why being OC (4.8) that i could not get to where others were on bench marks now I can with the little tweak it provides.

http://flyingsuicide.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/BDC_R1.01B.zip


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> See you are retreating from "briong it on biatch" . Second thoughts? I guess you have to reign in that ego once in a while. My wife would call it your "inner child".


Not really retreating, i'd say it was being rather hopeful of a losing cause!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I 'm gonna try the x87 stuff but which is the correct 'patch' for stilts deal?
> 
> V1.01B: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads...BDC_R1.01B.zip
> V1.00B: http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads...BDC_R1.00B.zip


The first one is updated, so it is the most recent.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The first one is updated, so it is the most recent.


the first one doesnt work


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the first one doesnt work


It worked this morning USA, but I saw it wasn't to begin with the other day.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Flotsum!?
> 
> I wax poetic sir
> 
> ....I am off into the abyss with vim from brim to the dregs.
> I float not with the destroyed , the razed, or the wrecked......
> 
> ....and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I did NOT do you justice. You remind me of that picture where Cary Grant played a cat burglar.
Click to expand...

Ha! To Catch a Thief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> See you are retreating from "briong it on biatch" . Second thoughts? I guess you have to reign in that ego once in a while. My wife would call it your "inner child".
> 
> 
> 
> Not really retreating, i'd say it was being rather hopeful of a losing cause!
Click to expand...

well...thanks a ton!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well...thanks a ton!


Anytime my mate









Actually i hope you do beat me then i can really put myself into pushing that little bit further

depending on if i can get over 5.4ghz stable










Im still thinking fears is going to push it a bit too lol


----------



## Monty68

Looking to upgrade and WC my FX8350 and later on dual GPU's, going with a Swiftech Maelstrom Dual 5.25" Res + 1 x MCP35X PWM pump
but cannot make up my mind on a block, any help, suggestion much appreciated, my head is starting to hurt!

Phobya UC-1 Extreme
XSPC Raystorm
Apogee HD
Koolance 380A

From most reviews they all seem good blocks, I'm leaning towards the Raystorm, any reason to consider the others?

BTW, I'll have in 1 Alphacool ST30 x 240 and 1 Alphacool UT60 x 120 Rads Rad with Noctura fans


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Looking to upgrade and WC my FX8350 and later on dual GPU's, going with a Swiftech Maelstrom Dual 5.25" Res + 1 x MCP35X PWM pump
> but cannot make up my mind on a block, any help, suggestion much appreciated, my head is starting to hurt!
> 
> Phobya UC-1 Extreme
> XSPC Raystorm
> Apogee HD
> Koolance 380A
> 
> From most reviews they all seem good blocks, I'm leaning towards the Raystorm, any reason to consider the others?
> 
> BTW, I'll have in 1 Alphacool ST30 x 240 and 1 Alphacool UT60 x 120 Rads Rad with Noctura fans


The 380A is the top performing block of those you listed. remember however that from 1-4 you are talking about a total of 2-3c


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Looking to upgrade and WC my FX8350 and later on dual GPU's, going with a Swiftech Maelstrom Dual 5.25" Res + 1 x MCP35X PWM pump
> but cannot make up my mind on a block, any help, suggestion much appreciated, my head is starting to hurt!
> 
> Phobya UC-1 Extreme
> XSPC Raystorm
> Apogee HD
> Koolance 380A
> 
> From most reviews they all seem good blocks, I'm leaning towards the Raystorm, any reason to consider the others?
> 
> BTW, I'll have in 1 Alphacool ST30 x 240 and 1 Alphacool UT60 x 120 Rads Rad with Noctura fans


I have a Raystorm and, while the temp seems ok, it's not the greatest AMD block. The acrylic bracket is weak and bends when you mount it so I doubt the contact is ideal. That being said, it is a great value for money and handle way more voltage than my CLC









Koolance 370/380 would be more expensive but they seems to be built better.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monty68*
> 
> Looking to upgrade and WC my FX8350 and later on dual GPU's, going with a Swiftech Maelstrom Dual 5.25" Res + 1 x MCP35X PWM pump
> but cannot make up my mind on a block, any help, suggestion much appreciated, my head is starting to hurt!
> 
> Phobya UC-1 Extreme
> XSPC Raystorm
> Apogee HD
> Koolance 380A
> 
> From most reviews they all seem good blocks, I'm leaning towards the Raystorm, any reason to consider the others?
> 
> BTW, I'll have in 1 Alphacool ST30 x 240 and 1 Alphacool UT60 x 120 Rads Rad with Noctura fans


i actually have owned the raystorm and koolance 380A and for me the Koolance looks better and performs better


----------



## sdlvx

I learned something new today, guys!

I found a power virus even greater than IBT with AVX enabled! It sent my temps way past 80c after a second while IBT AVX just stayed in the upper 60s lower 70s.

Turns out that even if you disable everything in BIOS to stop thermal throttling, FX 8350 will shut itself off if temps go beyond 90c. The moar you know!

And I'm sorry I can't give out my new power virus, and even if I did, it would be useless on Windows. But it breached 83.4c within a second and then shut off. I repeated it one to make sure that was the problem, and it is.

EDIT: I am amazed at this chip, I am back to normal operations. If this was an Intel I would be throwing it into my dead Intel CPU pile.


----------



## slothiraptor

I used to be able to see the chart but now it wont show up for me.


----------



## SrKag

How do u know the update Bulldozer Conditioner R1.01B doesn't work. I get better benchmarks with x87 disabled and Fix Errata applied. Plus i can OC higher stable.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrKag*
> 
> How do u know the update Bulldozer Conditioner R1.01B doesn't work. I get better benchmarks with x87 disabled and Fix Errata applied. Plus i can OC higher stable.


i meant the link doesnt work in the other users post.........anyhow who in their right mind would click a link from someone whos only got 6 posts


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i meant the link doesnt work in the other users post.........anyhow who in their right mind would click a link from someone whos only got 6 posts


Yeah I was dowloading from the original site and didn't even try the linked one.


----------



## Paladine

Post Deleted by Paladine


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i meant the link doesnt work in the other users post.........anyhow who in their right mind would click a link from someone whos only got 6 posts


You win Gurt I can't hit anything higher stable enough to run superPi


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You win Gurt I can't hit anything higher stable enough to run superPi


thats a shame, was hoping we'd be at it for a few days lol

still waiting on red beating my ass with a broom


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats a shame, was hoping we'd be at it for a few days lol
> 
> still waiting on red beating my ass with a broom


MY chip just eats the volts.. maybe if I had another chip.. Are you able to drop your timings on the ram at that clock?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> MY chip just eats the volts.. maybe if I had another chip.. Are you able to drop your timings on the ram at that clock?


nope 99927 is lowest i can go at those clocks

trust me ive tried every bloody way









just doing a bit now trying to get stable at the illusive 5.4 but ic ant quite get there.

Im a bloody brit so ill just keeping plugging away til she gives in or commits suicide


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nope 99927 is lowest i can go at those clocks
> 
> trust me ive tried every bloody way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just doing a bit now trying to get stable at the illusive 5.4 but ic ant quite get there.
> 
> Im a bloody brit so ill just keeping plugging away til she gives in or commits suicide


That is how I am but the elusive rand reboot for no good reason really hurts lol Hope I haven't screwed up my chip lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is how I am but the elusive rand reboot for no good reason really hurts lol Hope I haven't screwed up my chip lol


You cant have done as much as i have lol

ive had to press the memok! button at least a 100 times these last few days

im so bloody close to the 5.4 but i just cant do it lol

most of my kids are away this weekend so ill jump in when they go

least we keeping this thread alive, i think these benchmarks have been good for it

Just need more to try their luck


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You cant have done as much as i have lol
> 
> ive had to press the memok! button at least a 100 times these last few days
> 
> im so bloody close to the 5.4 but i just cant do it lol
> 
> most of my kids are away this weekend so ill jump in when they go
> 
> least we keeping this thread alive, i think these benchmarks have been good for it
> 
> Just need more to try their luck


we do have impressive scores non the less add 4 minutes to our times and compare to everyone else


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> least we keeping this thread alive, i think these benchmarks have been good for it
> 
> Just need more to try their luck


keeping the thread alive, yup without a doubt.

i just lurk and shake my head as the ambient here is ******ed (its been 32*c-35*c for the last week)

its too hot for me to bench anything, and or tweak anything.

oh well more time for the new DLC from Borderlands 2. hehehe tiny tina ROCKS!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> keeping the thread alive, yup without a doubt.
> 
> i just lurk and shake my head as the ambient here is ******ed (its been 32*c-35*c for the last week)
> 
> its too hot for me to bench anything, and or tweak anything.
> 
> oh well more time for the new DLC from Borderlands 2. hehehe tiny tina ROCKS!


ive never played that, was going to get it xmas but i forgot to, hopefully itll be on sale again summer steam sale.

im getting into rift a bit, its pretty good so far


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive never played that, was going to get it xmas but i forgot to, hopefully itll be on sale again summer steam sale.
> 
> im getting into rift a bit, its pretty good so far


a new version is being released in a month or so that includes all the 4-5 DLC

I honestly think you'd get a real kick outta the game
its twisted in a very very entertaining way


----------



## Tarnix

I have borderlands 2, kinda hard to get into it for me. If I was going to play a "fantasy-ish/cartoony" game, that would be a MMO. I'm quite excited about the upcoming WildStar.

... Or the much anticipated Star Citizen Q.Q


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive never played that, was going to get it xmas but i forgot to, hopefully itll be on sale again summer steam sale.
> 
> im getting into rift a bit, its pretty good so far


You might end up spending more time on BL2 than tweaking and benching that 8350. Highly addicting game


----------



## spikezone2004

I give up trying to tighten my ram. I have it at 9-9-9-27 but only getting 9.25gbs on MaxxMemm but with lower timings at 11-11-11-33 i was getting 11.75gbs I dont get it.

I think I have finally got my overclock stable but I lowered my nb to 1990, some say it doesnt make a big difference on the 8350 to overclock. seems only way to get stable without too much volts is to lower it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I give up trying to tighten my ram. I have it at 9-9-9-27 but only getting 9.25gbs on MaxxMemm but with lower timings at 11-11-11-33 i was getting 11.75gbs I dont get it.
> 
> I think I have finally got my overclock stable but I lowered my nb to 1990, some say it doesnt make a big difference on the 8350 to overclock. seems only way to get stable without too much volts is to lower it.


I don't put too much stock in Maxxmem, it doesn't seem very reliable to me at all.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't put too much stock in Maxxmem, it doesn't seem very reliable to me at all.


I think I am with you on that.
I just tested it again now 10.52 i havent changed anything since last time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im just trying to get my current overclock stable then ill be doing the tests
> 
> im @ 5.4ghz at moment but not stable enough yet


http://hwbot.org/submission/2394286_

Not bad considering the ASUS handicap you guys have









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Plenty of gas left in the tank on the MSI rig


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You might end up spending more time on BL2 than tweaking and benching that 8350. Highly addicting game


get the new DLC yet? is AWESOME (brick quote)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394286_
> 
> Not bad considering the ASUS handicap you guys have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of gas left in the tank on the MSI rig


Oi!!!! Cheateur lol

19 iterations????? get the up to date version lol its 24 for ours!!!!

edit oh its 1m xD


----------



## hurricane28

I can't seems to validate it online but i will try


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Hi, i need help! My NB and HT speeds are fixed values, cant change them in my bios strangly? Anyway the NB speed is 2400mhz anhd i wonder should i give the NB a little push in volts? Stock are 1.2v right? So for stability overclocking i thought maybe 1.25v? Other question is, my HT speed is 2800mhz, wich seems very high and i think this cause alot of instabilty in my goal for 5ghz and not go over 1.5v vcore. Anyway i cant change the HT speed and when it are very high i wonder should i change any volt for it? And if so wich volt? See specs in sig! Ty!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

My voltages bios settings:


----------



## The Storm

Some more goodies have arrived to go with my AX1200.


----------



## d1nky

got 3 fans on my loop as i couldnt fit the last due to my case being tiny lol

wooop im now watercool


----------



## Eylev

Need some help... Something is not right with my temp & the OC is quite unstable.. I'm very new to OC too..









My Specs..

Processor: FX8350 @ 4.6ghz (Unstable)
Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula
Memory: 12GB Transcend DDR3 2000mhz @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz ( 2X2GB & 2X4GB, all same specs)
Graphic: Sapphire 7970 3GB
PSU: Seasonic X760w
Cooling: XSPC EX360 Rad & MCP655 Pump w/ Bitspower Fittings

My current issue:

Idle temp is 43-45celcius and on load is 65celcius on current 4.6ghz.. Prime-test less than 10min, worker 1 failed.. FFXIV: ARR benchmark unable to run & CPU Test on 3D Mark 11 also unable to run..

My current OC:

CPU Ratio = 23
CPU Bus Frequency = 200 @ 4.6ghz
CPU Voltage = 1.45v
CPU/NB = 1.35v
All Cs = disabled
RAM = Transcend DDR3 2000 12GB @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Need some help... Something is not right with my temp & the OC is quite unstable.. I'm very new to OC too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Specs..
> 
> Processor: FX8350 @ 4.6ghz (Unstable)
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula
> Memory: 12GB Transcend DDR3 2000mhz @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz ( 2X2GB & 2X4GB, all same specs)
> Graphic: Sapphire 7970 3GB
> PSU: Seasonic X760w
> Cooling: XSPC EX360 Rad & MCP655 Pump w/ Bitspower Fittings
> 
> My current issue:
> 
> Idle temp is 43-45celcius and on load is 65celcius on current 4.6ghz.. Prime-test less than 10min, worker 1 failed.. FFXIV: ARR benchmark unable to run & CPU Test on 3D Mark 11 also unable to run..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My current OC:
> 
> CPU Ratio = 23
> CPU Bus Frequency = 200 @ 4.6ghz
> CPU Voltage = 1.45v
> CPU/NB = 1.35v
> All Cs = disabled
> RAM = Transcend DDR3 2000 12GB @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz


is that package temps or socket?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Some more goodies have arrived to go with my AX1200.


Looks awesome man









Too bad there are no single sleeved cables for mine unless i have to sleeve them again or pay twice the amount you pay for it


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> is that package temps or socket?


Package temp? Sorry but i dont understand and that is my idle temp for the processor at the moment..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> got 3 fans on my loop as i couldnt fit the last due to my case being tiny lol
> 
> wooop im now watercool


Clear tubing? ya should of got some uv coolant at least ya tight git

if ya anything like me ull be whipping it out and redoing it every 5th day









Edit also your main tub that goes into the res looks a bit long, hows the flow?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks awesome man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there are no single sleeved cables for mine unless i have to sleeve them again or pay twice the amount you pay for it


Thanks, yeah I got lucky, Corsair sells this kit specifically for the AX1200 and it was only $39 and its every cable that comes new with the psu.


----------



## os2wiz

I am having a real nightmare with my system. My second Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 arrived yesterday. Installation was not too bad after I figured out where the Crossfire bridge connectors were. But My first 7950 which is in slot 1 showed no sign of life. I had to plug my hdmi monitor cable into the second 7950 . I attempted to reseat the 7950 but it wasnot releasing properly .i didn't force it . After several attempts trying to release the lock, I finally got tit out and reseated it. I am still notcsure if it is working. But what is worse is now When I attempt to boot into windows on any of my 3 ssd drives, the boot menu will come bsck up with aautomated Windows repair option after unsuccessfully booting into any of those drives. The windows repair never fully completes before it reboots again. I then inserted my windows 7 or 8 dvds hoping in this way to fix the problem. The same incomplete loading occursand the system reboots. Can anyone give me an idea what the problem is, how it was caused,and a workable solution? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## hurricane28

That's awesome price man









I need to pay like 80 euro's for the same cable kit here.

I would like to get myself an AX1200i but that is waste of money for me because i do not use the half of its power and sounds kinda silly to get one only because of the sleeved cables lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am having a real nightmare with my system. My second Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 arrived yesterday. Installation was not too bad after I figured out where the Crossfire bridge connectors were. But My first 7950 which is in slot 1 showed no sign of life. I had to plug my hdmi monitor cable into the second 7950 . I attempted to reseat the 7950 but it wasnot releasing properly .i didn't force it . After several attempts trying to release the lock, I finally got tit out and reseated it. I am still notcsure if it is working. But what is worse is now When I attempt to boot into windows on any of my 3 ssd drives, the boot menu will come bsck up with aautomated Windows repair option after unsuccessfully booting into any of those drives. The windows repair never fully completes before it reboots again. I then inserted my windows 7 or 8 dvds hoping in this way to fix the problem. The same incomplete loading occursand the system reboots. Can anyone give me an idea what the problem is, how it was caused,and a workable solution? Thanks in advance guys.


If i was you i'd stick hirens boot cd onto a usb and check the drives, check mbr etc you know the drill. sometimes windows just has a sneeze and its gets out of shape and it's boot can get messed up

dont rely on the windows repair, its crap







though it is pretty good on win8 the little ive seen of it


----------



## hurricane28

I got my new score











how is this score?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> got 3 fans on my loop as i couldnt fit the last due to my case being tiny lol
> 
> wooop im now watercool










welcome to the other side my friend !~ let me know if you have any questions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Need some help... Something is not right with my temp & the OC is quite unstable.. I'm very new to OC too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Specs..
> 
> Processor: FX8350 @ 4.6ghz (Unstable)
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula
> Memory: 12GB Transcend DDR3 2000mhz @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz ( 2X2GB & 2X4GB, all same specs)
> Graphic: Sapphire 7970 3GB
> PSU: Seasonic X760w
> Cooling: XSPC EX360 Rad & MCP655 Pump w/ Bitspower Fittings
> 
> My current issue:
> 
> Idle temp is 43-45celcius and on load is 65celcius on current 4.6ghz.. Prime-test less than 10min, worker 1 failed.. FFXIV: ARR benchmark unable to run & CPU Test on 3D Mark 11 also unable to run..
> 
> My current OC:
> 
> CPU Ratio = 23
> CPU Bus Frequency = 200 @ 4.6ghz
> CPU Voltage = 1.45v
> CPU/NB = 1.35v
> All Cs = disabled
> RAM = Transcend DDR3 2000 12GB @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


assuming that is your package temp. sounds to me like you seated your cpu block incorrectly

also what is llc @? your cpu/nb volts seem a bit high most ppl can do 1.2~1.3 and be just fine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Need some help... Something is not right with my temp & the OC is quite unstable.. I'm very new to OC too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Specs..
> 
> Processor: FX8350 @ 4.6ghz (Unstable)
> Mobo: Asus Crosshair V Formula
> Memory: 12GB Transcend DDR3 2000mhz @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz ( 2X2GB & 2X4GB, all same specs)
> Graphic: Sapphire 7970 3GB
> PSU: Seasonic X760w
> Cooling: XSPC EX360 Rad & MCP655 Pump w/ Bitspower Fittings
> 
> My current issue:
> 
> Idle temp is 43-45celcius and on load is 65celcius on current 4.6ghz.. Prime-test less than 10min, worker 1 failed.. FFXIV: ARR benchmark unable to run & CPU Test on 3D Mark 11 also unable to run..
> 
> My current OC:
> 
> CPU Ratio = 23
> CPU Bus Frequency = 200 @ 4.6ghz
> CPU Voltage = 1.45v
> CPU/NB = 1.35v
> All Cs = disabled
> RAM = Transcend DDR3 2000 12GB @ 9/9/9/24, 1600mhz
> ]


Seems odd to have 12 gb of ram, leftover tri-channel kit from an intel system?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's awesome price man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to pay like 80 euro's for the same cable kit here.
> 
> I would like to get myself an AX1200i but that is waste of money for me because i do not use the half of its power and sounds kinda silly to get one only because of the sleeved cables lol


WHAT? THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TOO MUCH POWER!!!!









Edit: ASK RED


----------



## hurricane28

LOL ye but in my case its not necessary







but if i have plans like sli or cfx i would buy Corsair AX1200i


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Clear tubing? ya should of got some uv coolant at least ya tight git
> 
> if ya anything like me ull be whipping it out and redoing it every 5th day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit also your main tub that goes into the res looks a bit long, hows the flow?


im not a tight bastuard so i got monsoons and red hose coming. that loop is just a mock up to see if it fits which it dont. MOAR modding is needed. also adding a cylinder res somewhere and keeping my distilled in the fridge lol

temps are fandabbydozey 21-25*c idle and havent passed 40*c yet but my socket is tihs as i had to use the ****ty amd mount and reduced airflow.


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems odd to have 12 gb of ram, leftover tri-channel kit from an intel system?


Nah, i got it free from my friend..


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the other side my friend !~ let me know if you have any questions
> assuming that is your package temp. sounds to me like you seated your cpu block incorrectly
> 
> also what is llc @? your cpu/nb volts seem a bit high most ppl can do 1.2~1.3 and be just fine


I'm using Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF (AMD) (Brass Nickel Version) and double checked it was secure properly..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Nah, i got it free from my friend..


Curious how you have your dimms populated and if the ram is all the same spec?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL ye but in my case its not necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i have plans like sli or cfx i would buy Corsair AX1200i


I didnt really need the AX1200 either, but I had an HX1000 and was able to sell it for the same price I picked up the AX1200 for so I upgraded for no cost







and only actually out the cost of the nice red sleeved cables. For $39 I was happy for the whole upgrade.


----------



## hurricane28

That's one heck of a deal man









I am so jealous at your sleeved cables man, only i want the blue ones









Maybe i can find somewhere some cables who knows


----------



## madorax

it seem 4.08 with FSB OC give more kick than 4.4 with just multi. here's what i'm running from the past 5 days ^^

All default clock, DRAM @ 1.65 (1.696 in BIOS since this board undervolt DRAM)


i decide to upgrade my board to M5A99x EVO R2.0 or Asrock 990FX Extreme4 (with built in fan on VRM, how cool is that ^^) if they still had the stock, otherwise go for EVO. but #ComputerRestore insist me to go for sabertooth wich is currently no stock in my place. well i'll wait a few days and maybe i can get in 2nd hand from local forum ^^

=============================

anyway... maybe it's just me but i think I never heard Asrock board been mention in this thread?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> it seem 4.08 with FSB OC give more kick than 4.4 with just multi. here's what i'm running from the past 5 days ^^
> 
> All default clock, DRAM @ 1.65 (1.696 in BIOS since this board undervolt DRAM)
> 
> 
> i decide to upgrade my board to M5A99x EVO R2.0 or Asrock 990FX Extreme4 (with built in fan on VRM, how cool is that ^^) if they still had the stock, otherwise go for EVO. but #ComputerRestore insist me to go for sabertooth wich is currently no stock in my place. well i'll wait a few days and maybe i can get in 2nd hand from local forum ^^
> 
> =============================
> 
> anyway... maybe it's just me but i think I never heard Asrock board been mention in this thread?


ehh?

http://kkomputer.com/motherboard-/342-harga-jual-motherboard-asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-malang.html http://www.plazacomputer.web.id/_item?item_id=081001

I should get a for effort lol an american trying to find an indonesian store

cause there are better options for the price point unless you go flagship


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> I'm using Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF (AMD) (Brass Nickel Version) and double checked it was secure properly..


turning off your core turbo will likely give you some more stability.

and like other has said, check the seating (in otherwords, reseat the bugger)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> turning off your core turbo will likely give you some more stability.
> 
> and like other has said, check the seating (in otherwords, reseat the bugger)


and get hwinfo64 so you can check what the core/package is.. bet that reading is from socket


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> that loop is just a mock up to see if it fits which it dont. MOAR modding is needed.


uh oh... your case is about the size of mine maybe a little bigger.(by a c hair really)

maybe i should just buy an XL case when it comes time for CLC. :?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and get hwinfo64 so you can check what the core/package is.. bet that reading is from socket


+1

got this ****e pinned.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> +1
> 
> got this ****e pinned.


I wish the +1 meant something mega gave me a plus 12 once haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wish the +1 meant something mega gave me a plus 12 once haha


ya i saw that post lmao


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ehh?
> 
> http://kkomputer.com/motherboard-/342-harga-jual-motherboard-asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-malang.html http://www.plazacomputer.web.id/_item?item_id=081001
> 
> I should get a for effort lol an american trying to find an indonesian store
> 
> cause there are better options for the price point unless you go flagship


lol thanks for the effort ^^

but there's something that different from OL store here, most of them didn't have the stock, only for display. and lot of them can't be trust.

usually i go right to the 1st hand distributor in Jakarta, in there you can trust for after sales like RMA and others, but not for OL store like you mention above.

but yes, i'll try to find sabertooth again later, and 99x EVO as the 2nd options, even though i think asrock extreme4 is pretty cool but seems like nobody support that. ^^


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> lol thanks for the effort ^^
> 
> but there's something that different from OL store here, most of them didn't have the stock, only for display. and lot of them can't be trust.
> 
> usually i go right to the 1st hand distributor in Jakarta, in there you can trust for after sales like RMA and others, but not for OL store like you mention above.
> 
> but yes, i'll try to find sabertooth again later, and 99x EVO as the 2nd options, even though i think asrock extreme4 is pretty cool but seems like nobody support that. ^^


I would do saber > extreme4 > evo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1167873/asrock-990fx-extreme-4


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would do saber > extreme4 > evo
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1167873/asrock-990fx-extreme-4


OMG now you can read my mind! ^^


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> OMG now you can read my mind! ^^


LOL Mind reading equals another +1







the evo is a 4+1 power phase the extreme4 is a 8+1 phase even if it is not a great clocker in comparison to saber I would put it just above with the worst rev for the ud3

Also the evo is not any greater than what you have TBH

Or you know you can just order full custom waterloop and a CHv or UD7 or GD80







Go big or go home right?


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL Mind reading equals another +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the evo is a 4+1 power phase the extreme4 is a 8+1 phase even if it is not a great clocker in comparison to saber I would put it just above with the worst rev for the ud3
> 
> Also the evo is not any greater than what you have TBH
> 
> Or you know you can just order full custom waterloop and a CHv or UD7 or GD80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go big or go home right?


i think 99x evo r2.0 is 6+2+2, and extreme 4 8+2 (from their website).

but for the price sure extreme 4 is the best, it even come with built in vrm fan & usb3 front panel, i do hope distro here still have the stock


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> i think 99x evo r2.0 is 6+2+2, and extreme 4 8+2 (from their website).
> 
> but for the price sure extreme 4 is the best, it even come with built in vrm fan & usb3 front panel, i do hope distro here still have the stock


youre prolly right I was typing off the top of my head

I just noticed the vrms are not completely covered on the 990 extreme4

im still not seeing the fan that you are talking about


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> youre prolly right I was typing off the top of my head
> 
> I just noticed the vrms are not completely covered on the 990 extreme4
> 
> im still not seeing the fan that you are talking about


see the unboxing video on youtube, fan is not placed by default,


----------



## Vencenzo

Today I learnt... If you build and oc 8350/7970 rigs for your gamer bros, make sure you have have more than 1 15amp line running to your basement for lan parties... 120x15 is only 1800.

Can't touch ya on that superpi gert, ambients got too high.


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Can't touch ya on that superpi gert, ambients got too high.


Aye a few are having problems sadly, not to worry ill just sit and wait for you all to catch up









Still waiting on cssorkinman and red to kick my ass


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye a few are having problems sadly, not to worry ill just sit and wait for you all to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on cssorkinman and red to kick my ass


lol be happy to, in what exactly????


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol be happy to, in what exactly????


Superpi 32m where u been for last week









http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_-_32m/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20


----------



## cssorkinman

Geez Gert, you have a challenge up on the bot, nicely done







.
I've been up to my unmentionables in audit activities at work - not much fun at all .


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Geez Gert, you have a challenge up on the bot, nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've been up to my unmentionables in audit activities at work - not much fun at all .


im glad i dont work ive turned into a right lazy git since i been ill







hopefully next year ill be well









Aye its a good start lol....ive got a tiny bit left in the tank so if someone does beat me i wont beso worried.....just hope its another watercooler and no ln2 guys


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im glad i dont work ive turned into a right lazy git since i been ill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully next year ill be well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye its a good start lol....ive got a tiny bit left in the tank so if someone does beat me i wont beso worried.....just hope its another watercooler and no ln2 guys


Very nice scores you have posted on the bot, any reason you aren't on the OCN hwbot team?

I don't think I could catch your 32 m time. If it was winter here , then maybe I'd be able to throw enough cpu speed into it to make up for my noobish memory overclocking skills.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice scores you have posted on the bot, any reason you aren't on the OCN hwbot team?
> I don't think I could catch your 32 m time. If it was winter here , then maybe I'd be able to throw enough cpu speed into it to make up for my noobish memory overclocking skills.


Thanks









I didnt know how to join it lol, why are you all on there too?

my ram skills arent the best either so i gave it some brute force im just sad i couldnt hit 5.4ghz....i was going to buy a better psu this month but my car failed its mot today so i got to plow couple of hundred into the car


----------



## bond32

On the asrock extreme 4, the vrm heatsink is a piece. The included fan is pretty much useless too, I would steer clear from it. I never could get LLC to work correctly on it when I had it so sent it back.

Asus is the way to go. Sabertooth or crosshair V formula z are top of the line and will not disappoint.


----------



## M3TAl

Sabertooth seems to be a really solid board but damn is it ugly. All that brown makes me want to throw up a little.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know how to join it lol, why are you all on there too?
> 
> my ram skills arent the best either so i gave it some brute force im just sad i couldnt hit 5.4ghz....i was going to buy a better psu this month but my car failed its mot today so i got to plow couple of hundred into the car


Sure am, finally made top 50 in the usa enthusiast's league







http://hwbot.org/community/user/cssorkinmanocn


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Sabertooth seems to be a really solid board but damn is it ugly. All that brown makes me want to throw up a little.


Haha indeed, the Noctua fans suit pretty good with that board









That is one reason i went for my gigabyte UD5 because the aesthetics are much better


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Sabertooth seems to be a really solid board but damn is it ugly. All that brown makes me want to throw up a little.


you'd be there taking a look everyday will ya?

there's a saying in England.....Looks aren't everything








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sure am, finally made top 50 in the usa enthusiast's league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/user/cssorkinmanocn


Nice man, ill have to have a look and get my name in.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If i was you i'd stick hirens boot cd onto a usb and check the drives, check mbr etc you know the drill. sometimes windows just has a sneeze and its gets out of shape and it's boot can get messed up
> 
> dont rely on the windows repair, its crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though it is pretty good on win8 the little ive seen of it


Well the nightmare is over. My drives are all well. I reset my motherboard to all default settings and changed my boot drive from dvd to my favorite boot ssd. The drives booted nicely after doing their self-initiated checkdsk.. Now all is peaches and cream except for 1 dead Sapphire Radeon HD7950, the original one, which is under warranty. I opened a ticket on Sapphire Technology Website and I hope to get a replacement in 2 or 3 weeks, as long as they allow me to RMA the item.
Meanwhile my 3 extra Swiftech Helix fans arrived from Frozen CPU. Those will be attached to my Swiftech H320, when it is sent to me, for a push-pull configuration on the 360mm radiator. My stars hopefully will be aligned in the next 3-4 weeks . The H100i I was sent per warranty is now at $74 high bid with 72 hours left on the auction at Ebay. Should bring in the $100 I was hoping for.. it's been an uphill struggle , but in the end it should be worth the blood, sweat, and aggravation.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you'd be there taking a look everyday will ya?
> 
> there's a saying in England.....Looks aren't everything


Actually I do look at it everyday. Have a window panel and lighting... so I do actually look at it everyday. But the looks are also for other people to enjoy.

The board seems beastly do wish I had one, but just can't understand why would Asus make such an amazing board so ugly? I realize beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but how many peoples eyes are into shades of brown???


----------



## gertruude

I know what ya mean but inside my case i got uv lighting and i still cant see the boards colours









even when people comment on my pc, they dont say yuck that mobos colour is godawful

the say oo nice tubing ya got there









I suppose if your case is on the eye level and u got hardly anything inside ya case i suppose it would stand out a bit more


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> I'm using Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF (AMD) (Brass Nickel Version) and double checked it was secure properly..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> turning off your core turbo will likely give you some more stability.
> 
> and like other has said, check the seating (in otherwords, reseat the bugger)


this..... you need to pull it off re clean it. put new thermal paste on ... and redo your mounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wish the +1 meant something mega gave me a plus 12 once haha


+12 when +1-11 isnt good enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Actually I do look at it everyday. Have a window panel and lighting... so I do actually look at it everyday. But the looks are also for other people to enjoy.
> 
> The board seems beastly do wish I had one, but just can't understand why would Asus make such an amazing board so ugly? I realize beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but how many peoples eyes are into shades of brown???


tuf lineup is a military theme


----------



## M3TAl

The military needs to increase its sexy level


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Actually I do look at it everyday. Have a window panel and lighting... so I do actually look at it everyday. But the looks are also for other people to enjoy.
> 
> The board seems beastly do wish I had one, but just can't understand why would Asus make such an amazing board so ugly? I realize beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but how many peoples eyes are into shades of brown???


yeah , i still asking me the same about noctua s fans....uggly brown...


----------



## Durquavian

Cant see a bit of mine. Cant hear it either. But the price I pay to be dust free and cooler temps.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

WOOT GPU upgrade day









out comes the 550 TI its successor...

Sapphire HD7790 Dual X 1gb









not a huge upgrade but atleast i'm almost at a current gpu.. for now


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this..... you need to pull it off re clean it. put new thermal paste on ... and redo your mounts.


Tried on last night but sadly the problem still persist.. I'm really pulling my hair and feel like dump my pc away and get a laptop instead...



I really hope some experts will solve my current temp issue..


----------



## Mega Man

wait you have your cpu and gpus going into a 3fan rad? that is one problem. what fans are you running? what speed do you have them set at.
are you sure you mounted it correctly i have heard of people needing to mount 10+ times for a good mount ]do you have the variable speed pump? what speed is it on ?


----------



## Eylev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wait you have your cpu and gpus going into a 3fan rad? that is one problem. what fans are you running? what speed do you have them set at.
> are you sure you mounted it correctly i have heard of people needing to mount 10+ times for a good mount ]do you have the variable speed pump? what speed is it on ?


I have tried 3-4 times on remounting the CPU Block.. Using Gelid GC TIM & make sure it was a big dot on the middle of the processor.. My current Yate Loon D12SH-12 currently running on 1500rpm and the pump MCP655 is on speed 3 which im not sure what's the rpm but definitely is more than default 1800rpm..


----------



## PCBuilder94

Hey guys if I OC a 8350 is it capable of 120hz gaming?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eylev*
> 
> Tried on last night but sadly the problem still persist.. I'm really pulling my hair and feel like dump my pc away and get a laptop instead...
> I really hope some experts will solve my current temp issue..


Have a read through my guide. Hopefully you can find some answers.

ASUS-OC Guide


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6786385










defiantly an upgrade








VS
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6735742

edit kuz i found it


----------



## PCBuilder94

Hey guys if I OC a 8350 is it capable of 120hz gaming?


----------



## M3TAl

With a 560Ti? No. You need a much more powerful GPU for 120Hz unless you're playing on 720P with lowered settings.


----------



## PCBuilder94

I definitely have two 7970s right now I need to update sig. I don't have a rig right now...


----------



## madorax

i though in that part of the world is night right now... look's like the geeks is only come at night ^^
sadly i'm 12 hours advance than in Houston (i know because my wife is there) so can't joint the fun while it's prime... haha

can't buy sabertooth anymore because last night i just buy Onza TE from a friend for only $20, can't refuse that ^^

so the buget is now only about $200, and i know some people is fan of some brand, and i don't want to start a war or something... but i'm just ask an opinion here.

so in this range there is UD5, Extreme 4, 99x EVO R2.0. i'm just take a glimpse today for UD5 since it still under buget. sabertooth is away now... except i found someone who want to sell it 2nd hand.


----------



## Pipson10

can anyone help me overclock 8350 to 4.8ghz ? motherboard = m5a99x


----------



## Eylev

Okay, i think the problem might be i use only a single 360 radiator.. i think i will get another 240 radiator with a new dual mcp655 should be able to handle right?..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> i though in that part of the world is night right now... look's like the geeks is only come at night ^^
> sadly i'm 12 hours advance than in Houston (i know because my wife is there) so can't joint the fun while it's prime... haha
> 
> can't buy sabertooth anymore because last night i just buy Onza TE from a friend for only $20, can't refuse that ^^
> 
> so the buget is now only about $200, and i know some people is fan of some brand, and i don't want to start a war or something... but i'm just ask an opinion here.
> 
> so in this range there is UD5, Extreme 4, 99x EVO R2.0. i'm just take a glimpse today for UD5 since it still under buget. sabertooth is away now... except i found someone who want to sell it 2nd hand.


It is night time haha I work graveyards

UD5 is a much better choice than your originals so Id go for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6786385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defiantly an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6735742
> 
> edit kuz i found it


You know whats funny... I get the same scores with my 460'ss well I have to OC them to get it but hey congrats on the upgrade


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It is night time haha I work graveyards
> 
> UD5 is a much better choice than your originals so Id go for that


aha... so it's better that 99x evo r2.0 & extreme 4 then, and with that board what do you think i can reach? my default clock is 1.375 on this board, and the batch is 1303


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> i though in that part of the world is night right now... look's like the geeks is only come at night ^^
> sadly i'm 12 hours advance than in Houston (i know because my wife is there) so can't joint the fun while it's prime... haha
> 
> can't buy sabertooth anymore because last night i just buy Onza TE from a friend for only $20, can't refuse that ^^
> 
> so the buget is now only about $200, and i know some people is fan of some brand, and i don't want to start a war or something... but i'm just ask an opinion here.
> 
> so in this range there is UD5, Extreme 4, 99x EVO R2.0. i'm just take a glimpse today for UD5 since it still under buget. sabertooth is away now... except i found someone who want to sell it 2nd hand.


Don't know anything about that Asus board but I'd take a UD5 over Extreme4.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't know anything about that Asus board but I'd take a UD5 over Extreme4.


I'd buy this saber open box and a 2 year warranty for the same price as that ud5.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877R


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You know whats funny... I get the same scores with my 460'ss well I have to OC them to get it but hey congrats on the upgrade


i've got a 90 watt draw apposed to the 220+ yours draw







although there is a SSC FTW gtx 480 locally that is appealing :/

... only pcie OC so far. first amd gpu since agp, i'ma take it easy on her for now


----------



## Red1776

HI Guys

Given the number of them in here. And given the completely unexpected outcome.
I think you guys might be interested in my review of the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HI Guys
> 
> Given the number of them in here. And given the completely unexpected outcome.
> I think you guys might be interested in my review of the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


Got it and i don't need a review

WHAT I DO NEED IS YOUR SUPERPI RESULTS









hehe i







u man!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HI Guys
> 
> Given the number of them in here. And given the completely unexpected outcome.
> I think you guys might be interested in my review of the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it and i don't need a review
> 
> WHAT I DO NEED IS YOUR SUPERPI RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u man!
Click to expand...

You will have to wait until I put my 5.4GHz 8350 in this Sabertooth

Did you look at the OC page at least!!??

hehe I







U 2


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HI Guys
> 
> Given the number of them in here. And given the completely unexpected outcome.
> I think you guys might be interested in my review of the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


nice work.. how here is the question ROG or TUF who gets the call from what you've seen? IYHO


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You will have to wait until I put my 5.4GHz 8350 in this Sabertooth
> 
> Did you look at the OC page at least!!??
> 
> hehe I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U 2


Ill look through it all man, you took the time to write it all......btw genuine question, are you a paid reviewer or do you do it for fun??

Just thought id ask cause it crossed my mind lol

just being nosey


----------



## madorax

man... if only the price in here is just like in there... $176 only got you 99x EVO R2.0 in here... Sabertooth 1st gen is $235 and the 2nd gen i snot even here yet... best buy AMD board for FX in here is Formula Z, and most people in here not buy it because it's really good board, but because the board is made by ASUS, and it's Black and Red. anything with Black and Red is really sell in here. thats why sabertooth is a minor in here. and distro won't think to re-stock if market won't buy it.

Here's the 1st hand distro & the cheapest price you can get in my country, if you want to take a alook:
http://www.enterkomputer.biz/simulasi.php

to convert the price just divide it by 9850 (thats the current rate for US$) you'll see the price in here is insane ^^

all electronic is overprice in here, Blackberry Z10 or Galaxy S4 sell's @ $750 in here and people still take a line to buy... weird.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HI Guys
> 
> Given the number of them in here. And given the completely unexpected outcome.
> I think you guys might be interested in my review of the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work.. how here is the question ROG or TUF who gets the call from what you've seen? IYHO
Click to expand...

Arrg,
I'm not sure yet, I have to do the M5A99FX PRO R2.0 yet









For me the ROG BECAUSE, I like lots of GPU's, but damn this all digital power is amazing once you get a feel for it. And I just ran out cooling. I only have a H-100 on my test rig.


----------



## M3TAl

How does the M5A99FX PRO R2.0 compare to the Sabertooth in the OC department? They both have the same Digi+ power stuff (I think) but according to the VRM database the M5A99FX is 6+2.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How does the M5A99FX PRO R2.0 compare to the Sabertooth in the OC department? They both have the same Digi+ power stuff (I think) but according to the VRM database the M5A99FX is 6+2.


There is a huge difference between 6+2 and 8+2, dont let others fool you when they say theres no difference

Take it from me my old board was a m5a99x evo and my new one is sabertooth r2

sabertooth kicks its ass









evo most i had without the vrm throttling was 4.9 top on the sabertooth is 5.3ghz


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How does the M5A99FX PRO R2.0 compare to the Sabertooth in the OC department? They both have the same Digi+ power stuff (I think) but according to the VRM database the M5A99FX is 6+2.


Actually the M5A99FX PRO 2.0 is a 6+2+2 phase. I am going to find out tomorrow. It's all digital as well.
The quality of the phases makes a huge difference. i would take a quality 6+2 over some other 8+2 setups for sure.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm intrigued. Could be some budget friendly OC boards in the M5A99FX R2 and M5A99X R2.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm intrigued. Could be some budget friendly OC boards in the M5A99FX R2 and M5A99X R2.


I you have a look at my Sabertooth rev p2, check out the E.S.P. feature. That is one of the more intriguing developments to me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm intrigued. Could be some budget friendly OC boards in the M5A99FX R2 and M5A99X R2.


Yes they are good boards but i think the sabertooths are not that much more expensive......i got my saberkitty for only £25 more than i paid for m5a99x

depends where you live i suppose, and if you can get it on sale

the place where i got my saber from the price has risen over £25 more lol i was lucky


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm intrigued. Could be some budget friendly OC boards in the M5A99FX R2 and M5A99X R2.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are good boards but i think the sabertooths are not that much more expensive......i got my saberkitty for only £25 more than i paid for m5a99x
> 
> depends where you live i suppose, and if you can get it on sale
> 
> the place where i got my saber from the price has risen over £25 more lol i was lucky
Click to expand...

The Saber R2.0 is 117.00 quid over here right now


----------



## Mega Man

loving the saberkitty review red. thanks !~


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HI Guys
> 
> Given the number of them in here. And given the completely unexpected outcome.
> I think you guys might be interested in my review of the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


finally haha


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> HI Guys
> 
> Given the number of them in here. And given the completely unexpected outcome.
> I think you guys might be interested in my review of the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally haha
Click to expand...

Hey now, are you implying that i'm slow.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey now, are you implying that i'm slow.


Nah just as fast as a snail crossing a road head on in a tornado









I have just been waiting on what your results have been compared to the CHv


----------



## Tarnix

Almost unrelated~
Doing some tests with optimization :3


Spoiler: Show your Linux post quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> m'aaaaaaahw~ I live!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Old pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> 
> And oh, before I forget... Screw grub. :3
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/EFI/
> cp /boot/vmlinuz-3.9.7 /mnt/EFI/efi/boot/gs340x64.efi





Steam will follow.. eventually.

EDIT: While being at posting desktop piccies...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> Thank for the appreciation!
> [...]
> EDIT: It looks great along the dark red Win8 theme
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080_RED


Looks better with Glass!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey now, are you implying that i'm slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah just as fast as a snail crossing a road head on in a tornado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been waiting on what your results have been compared to the CHv
Click to expand...

I blame it on editing dept LOL

So what do you think? surprised?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nah just as fast as a snail crossing a road head on in a tornado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been waiting on what your results have been compared to the CHv


Im bloody waiting for the gen 3 sabertooth one, he told me months ago he was going to do it and im still bloody waiting


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nah just as fast as a snail crossing a road head on in a tornado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been waiting on what your results have been compared to the CHv
> 
> 
> 
> Im bloody waiting for the gen 3 sabertooth one, he told me months ago he was going to do it and im still bloody waiting
Click to expand...

well aren't we all a knackered this morning, or evening as the case may be.

I'm only human fore the love of god.

BTW, if you all don't let up on the voltage I am going to have to start building these for you guys like I did for a friend in the UK.


----------



## Mega Man

hahahahaha
i do think my 32gb is finally stable.... but i r scared to leave prime running while i sleeps 1.4cpu/nb O_O
but 4 slots ram of trident x..... = sexay


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I blame it on editing dept LOL
> 
> So what do you think? surprised?


havent read completely through but so far so good.. im not as suprised minus you hit a higher oc easier than on the flagship does that me saber is a destroyer or battleship?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I was searching my hard drive when i came across some simple FX wallpapers i made a while back, they are all 1920x1080. I thought id upload them so if any of you want to use them you can








I might do some more fancy refreshed ones in the future when i get time










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## madorax

NICE! put it on my screen right away


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I had this exact problem, hence why I returned the board. I had the UD5 too at one point and it wasn't an issue at all with it. Don't know of a fix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I had this exact problem, hence why I returned the board. I had the UD5 too at one point and it wasn't an issue at all with it. Don't know of a fix.


Well, just in case anyone has this problem as well, there's a workaround for it. You can set SATA ports 4 and 5 as IDE in BIOS, that will add a half second delay while "detecting" hardware on those ports, like the DVD unit (which won't be bootable unless it's set as such anyway). If you press delete exactly when that happens and you have the "detecting" message, you'll enter BIOS each time. Hope this helps other uses who had run into the problem.

Best of luck.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I blame it on editing dept LOL
> 
> So what do you think? surprised?


Now that I am finally done. reading the review the Saber was able to out perform a board that was $60 more... I think that is a win for the TUF team

Only gripe I will have to say is the 1.7v limit


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I blame it on editing dept LOL
> 
> So what do you think? surprised?


Not at all. In fact , your results mirror the findings in this forum. Gert and Fears are topping their 8350's out at around 5.35 to 5.4 ghz with the sabre while my CHV-Z can only manage 5.2 or so.

Would be curious to see if your 5.4 ghz chippy can match my GD-80's 5.55 ghz 8 threaded wprime run on that H-100









Good job on the review Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Now that I am finally done. reading the review the Saber was able to out perform a board that was $60 more... I think that is a win for the TUF team
> 
> Only gripe I will have to say is the 1.7v limit


You and Gert have done a great job getting the most out of your rigs , thats for sure . My CHV-Z rig can't catch you at the settings I have tried. ( dont want to try flippin the LN2 switch or turn off the thermal protections just yet, maybe when I have a nice new SR sitting there i will have some fun with this PD).

One advantage the CHV-z seems to enjoy is in memory clockspeed


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> aha... so it's better that 99x evo r2.0 & extreme 4 then, and with that board what do you think i can reach? my default clock is 1.375 on this board, and the batch is 1303


I would advice you not to take the ud5 if u plan to oc! Its because of its ****ty bios, see my sig for my computer rig, i have the ud5 and the rev 3 of it and i cant change like the NB or HT in bios, u cant fine tune voltages u have to change voltages in increaments of like 0.25 on the vcore. But if u plan not to oc,get it! Like my NB temp is 44c atm and i have raised the volt on it as well. I guess i have to wait for a newer bios version to be able to oc decent. I feel handicapped with this bios!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I blame it on editing dept LOL
> 
> So what do you think? surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. In fact , your results mirror the findings in this forum. Gert and Fears are topping their 8350's out at around 5.35 to 5.4 ghz with the sabre while my CHV-Z can only manage 5.2 or so.
> 
> Would be curious to see if your 5.4 ghz chippy can match my GD-80's 5.55 ghz 8 threaded wprime run on that H-100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the review Red
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Now that I am finally done. reading the review the Saber was able to out perform a board that was $60 more... I think that is a win for the TUF team
> 
> Only gripe I will have to say is the 1.7v limit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Gert have done a great job getting the most out of your rigs , thats for sure . My CHV-Z rig can't catch you at the settings I have tried. ( dont want to try flippin the LN2 switch or turn off the thermal protections just yet, maybe when I have a nice new SR sitting there i will have some fun with this PD).
> 
> One advantage the CHV-z seems to enjoy is in memory clockspeed
Click to expand...

Thanks CSS









As far as mirroring the results here that comparison gets a bit more difficult to ferret out because so many here are willing to to push upwards of 1.7v through their chips which is impractical for a review that needs to stay somewhat in the mainstream so it does not become alienating in a usable sense. Staying within 'reasonable' parameters (which sticking to the likes of the H-100 does) and the textbook 1.55v , I was surprised because I 1) had that particular 8350 in many high end 990FX boards with an average OC of 5050MHz. 2) 125-150MHz besting of the other boards while sticking to those parameters is just something I have not come across very often. And I get my hands on a lot of hardware.
'Golden Board'? hehe


----------



## kersoz2003

Last week I decided to upgrade my fx 6100 to a fx 8350 and I am really happy. However I want to get the possible highest performance out of it. My diary begins with 1.392 volts to core. I succeded to get a 4.2 ghz with this vcore and "extreme" llc settings. I also gave 1.6 volts to my corsair vengance 1600mhz rams. So far no problems with prime 95 and maximum heat is 54 degrees with 2 hours of test. However I want to get the best as I said. I try other voltages like 1.440-1.475 1,500 etc. All these voltages I can get 4.4 to 4.6 with no crashes in pime 95. but unfortunately I get cpu throttle while testing in prime95 after especially 59 degrees of cpu heat. and my cpu mhz drops % 50 to nearly 2.8 ghzs while testing and after it cooled down gets bakc to 4.4 ghz and this continues like a cycle .This is a cpu throttle I guess. So how can I achive a better overclock than my 1.392 v 4.2 ghz formula ?

here is my new rig:

Fx 8350 @ 4.2 GHZ -- GIGABYTE 970A --Powercolor HD 7950 -- SANDISK EXTREME 120 GB SSD -- 500 GB SEAGATE HD -- 8 GB RAM -- COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU Cooler -- AEROCOOL VS-3 CASE -- 500 WATT XIGMATEK PSU -- VE 2 ARCTIC COOLING + 2 AKASA CASE FANS -- 27" ASUS VE276Q LED MONİTÖR


----------



## chocolateCookie

hope you guys will like it









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






or the photobucket link:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r768/chocolateCookiesz/AMD_trooper2_zps1040e782.jpg


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Last week I decided to upgrade my fx 6100 to a fx 8350 and I am really happy. However I want to get the possible highest performance out of it. My diary begins with 1.392 volts to core. I succeded to get a 4.2 ghz with this vcore and "extreme" llc settings. I also gave 1.6 volts to my corsair vengance 1600mhz rams. So far no problems with prime 95 and maximum heat is 54 degrees with 2 hours of test. However I want to get the best as I said. I try other voltages like 1.440-1.475 1,500 etc. All these voltages I can get 4.4 to 4.6 with no crashes in pime 95. but unfortunately I get cpu throttle while testing in prime95 after especially 59 degrees of cpu heat. and my cpu mhz drops % 50 to nearly 2.8 ghzs while testing and after it cooled down gets bakc to 4.4 ghz and this continues like a cycle .This is a cpu throttle I guess. So how can I achive a better overclock than my 1.392 v 4.2 ghz formula ?
> 
> here is my new rig:
> 
> Fx 8350 @ 4.2 GHZ -- GIGABYTE 970A --Powercolor HD 7950 -- SANDISK EXTREME 120 GB SSD -- 500 GB SEAGATE HD -- 8 GB RAM -- COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU Cooler -- AEROCOOL VS-3 CASE -- 500 WATT XIGMATEK PSU -- VE 2 ARCTIC COOLING + 2 AKASA CASE FANS -- 27" ASUS VE276Q LED MONİTÖR


I personally don't have any experiance with this cooler, but from its reputation on this board i would this that puttin much more then 1.45v thru it would be a rather bad idea.

hopefully someone else can chip in with the LLC setting, i would think that extreme is TOO much but i'm an Asus user and detest my fathers ud5.

what are you using to monitor your temperatures? HWinfo64 is the favorite on this thread.

what are you other settings like? power saving? turbo???

we need MOAR info.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I personally don't have any experiance with this cooler, but from its reputation on this board i would this that puttin much more then 1.45v thru it would be a rather bad idea.
> 
> hopefully someone else can chip in with the LLC setting, i would think that extreme is TOO much but i'm an Asus user and detest my fathers ud5.
> 
> what are you using to monitor your temperatures? HWinfo64 is the favorite on this thread.
> 
> what are you other settings like? power saving? turbo???
> 
> we need MOAR info.


I now succeded 4.3 ghz with 1.40 volts I set llc to regular not extreme. What can I do more







I disabled all power saving features both on bios and windows


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I now succeded 4.3 ghz with 1.40 volts I set llc to regular not extreme. What can I do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled all power saving features both on bios and windows


is there a setting between regular and extreme?

i assume this is a simple multi overclock?


----------



## kersoz2003

no only auto,regular,extreme options there. I dont know what to do







I think my motherboard limits the cpu to get higher heat I mean it starts to throttle as soon as it hits 58 degrees. is there anythnig to cancel this ? I know I can at least run at 65-70 degrees with 4.5 or 4.6 watt without no errors in prime. but this heat-based throttle makes it impossible to go over 58 degrees..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> no only auto,regular,extreme options there. I dont know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my motherboard limits the cpu to get higher heat I mean it starts to throttle as soon as it hits 58 degrees. is there anythnig to cancel this ? I know I can at least run at 65-70 degrees with 4.5 or 4.6 watt without no errors in prime. but this heat-based throttle makes it impossible to go over 58 degrees..


safe limit is considered 61-62, 65+ is too hot

without screenshoots i can do no more help as i don't know the bios on that board.

Fwiw 4.6 shouldn't really require more then 1.45 v in worse case. \

mine take 1.4v to hit 4.6 with ultra high llc,


----------



## os2wiz

Hi guys. it has been a VERY interesting day today. Last week I had called AMD in Austin and left a voice message on Mark Papermaster's office machine asking if someone could give me some information as to the future of AMD for the desktop enthusiasts now using Vishera. Now I got a call back from an executive from AMD in Austin. He made it clear he can not pre-announce products, but he was able to give some intriguing general information. First he explained AMD's strategy in pushing forward the HSA architecture. He further stated that Kaveri will be its first implementation.

AMD believes that APU's with more and more powerful graphics cores will be doing not only graphics on those cores, but software such as the Adobe Premier and Photoshop applications and a whole lot more . He specifically stated their will be more offerings for the AM3+ socket but that he cannot be specific about that due to regulations. The road map will be revised by late October or at latest by November's developers conference. Now there is nothing definite beyond Kaveri, but that void will be nicely filled in in the fall. He also stated he would not rule out mass production of those 4.7-5.0 GHZ Vishera cpus.before the next generation products. It is certainly implicit in his remarks that there is no commitment to discrete cpus beyond AM3+ though we will have to wait for that info with the new road map. He expects we will be happy with the offerings to come for AM3+ in the future.

I suspect over the long run AMD will develop an enthusiast line of the HSA apu's on the new FM2+sockets. Now another thing that was stressed is that 4-core technology can accomplish increasingly more powerful tasks., including video encoding and editing. So while they have the 8-core jaguars he was not stressing that for their long term desktop plans. He gave me his his telephone number and email address. He does not say the discreet graphics cards will be phase out, as they can be an adjunct to the apu and also be designed to due heterogeneous tasks, not mere graphics.One last item of interest. He mentioned there will be a enthusiast conference in New York in the next year.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> safe limit is considered 61-62, 65+ is too hot
> 
> without screenshoots i can do no more help as i don't know the bios on that board.
> 
> Fwiw 4.6 shouldn't really require more then 1.45 v in worse case. \
> 
> mine take 1.4v to hit 4.6 with ultra high llc,


now I have a new thing to share







I found an hardware thermal control option in the bios settings and disabled it.I got regular llc and 1.45 volts for 4.4 ghz. From now on my cpu wont drop voltage and wont lower the mhz.







( only fluctuates from 1.45-1.4750 which is cause of llc I guess) I have been checking since the start of the test wtih cpu-z and it passed 58 degree barrier and reached 63 degrees with 4.4 ghz and 1.45 volts. However after 62 degrees my temperature lowers to 50s ( but no voltage drop or ghz drop ) and it raises again while the test continues. this is normal ? I mean no drops of volts and ghz . ( just I see cooling starts when it lowers the volt to 145, which is minimum and when the volt raises again to 1.475 tempreture raises again. But I never get ghz drops. ghz is full stable.) Did I solve problem now ?







?

EDIT :

OH NOO







IT STILL LOWERS ghz







just I can see it if I close and reopen the cpuz. what can I do ? when the cpu throttle begins I cant do anything . my pc gets too slow. Is this a part of test ? or my rare but available ghz drops are problem ?

Even when I dont overclock when my temperature hits 58 it still cpu throttles. what should I do ? change motherboard ? or is there a way to stop this throttling ?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Last week I decided to upgrade my fx 6100 to a fx 8350 and I am really happy. However I want to get the possible highest performance out of it. My diary begins with 1.392 volts to core. I succeded to get a 4.2 ghz with this vcore and "extreme" llc settings. I also gave 1.6 volts to my corsair vengance 1600mhz rams. So far no problems with prime 95 and maximum heat is 54 degrees with 2 hours of test. However I want to get the best as I said. I try other voltages like 1.440-1.475 1,500 etc. All these voltages I can get 4.4 to 4.6 with no crashes in pime 95. but unfortunately I get cpu throttle while testing in prime95 after especially 59 degrees of cpu heat. and my cpu mhz drops % 50 to nearly 2.8 ghzs while testing and after it cooled down gets bakc to 4.4 ghz and this continues like a cycle .This is a cpu throttle I guess. So how can I achive a better overclock than my 1.392 v 4.2 ghz formula ?
> 
> here is my new rig:
> 
> Fx 8350 @ 4.2 GHZ -- GIGABYTE 970A --Powercolor HD 7950 -- SANDISK EXTREME 120 GB SSD -- 500 GB SEAGATE HD -- 8 GB RAM -- COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU Cooler -- AEROCOOL VS-3 CASE -- 500 WATT XIGMATEK PSU -- VE 2 ARCTIC COOLING + 2 AKASA CASE FANS -- 27" ASUS VE276Q LED MONİTÖR


I've done some pretty extensive testing with this 970A and I gotta say it's a pretty big limiting factor. I've tested each component individually keeping all other factors stock or close to stock.

The memory won't go much higher than 1866 even with super high 13-13-13 timings, can't get the cpu-nb past 2400mhz, can't get CPU past ~4.72ghz. The board won't do 300 FSB either. But 299 works, somewhat.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've done some pretty extensive testing with this 970A and I gotta say it's a pretty big limiting factor. I've tested each component individually keeping all other factors stock or close to stock.
> 
> The memory won't go much higher than 1866 even with super high 13-13-13 timings, can't get the cpu-nb past 2400mhz, can't get CPU past ~4.72ghz. The board won't do 300 FSB either. But 299 works, somewhat.


what is your voltage like? his seems high....


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is your voltage like? his seems high....


now I reset my bios and try without touching anything. what will happen I am testing now.

same things happen. My motherboard resists to go over 58 degrees of cpu heat. and even if I dont overclock my cpu gets 58 and drops ghz. how can I solve this ? I want to get past cpu 58 degree limit .............


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is your voltage like? his seems high....


Obviously I don't have a better board to test this but I believe the board makes me run higher voltage than should be necessary, not because it's an 8320. Right now I'm at +0.1V and during 100% load it goes over 1.5V and chip only at 4.641ghz.

Considering on a multi only OC (FSB 200, keeping memory at 1600 and all else stock) and running the voltage all the way to 1.6V+ still won't hold 4.8ghz, I really think it's the mobo. I've tried various FSB combos as well. Refuses to do anything over ~4.72 ghz no matter the voltage. Memory refuses to do anything much over ~1900mhz no matter the timings. Can't get cpu-nb stable at 2500mhz even when pumping serious amounts of cpu-nb voltage (+.2-.3V).

Really feel the mobo just can't hang with the higher end boards.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I would advice you not to take the ud5 if u plan to oc! Its because of its ****ty bios, see my sig for my computer rig, i have the ud5 and the rev 3 of it and i cant change like the NB or HT in bios, u cant fine tune voltages u have to change voltages in increaments of like 0.25 on the vcore. But if u plan not to oc,get it! Like my NB temp is 44c atm and i have raised the volt on it as well. I guess i have to wait for a newer bios version to be able to oc decent. I feel handicapped with this bios!


Not quite true bro. I have the 990fxa-ud5 rev.3.0 and the cpu/nb and htt are indeed adjustable. Only you need to take extra care if using a fsb overclock as it doesn't take that adjustment into consideration. The voltages are adjustable in increments of .025, not .25 which would just be silly. It is maybe not as fine-grained as some would like the voltage to be but far from unusable. Some adjustments need to be made in the bios using the + and - keys.

And on another note I have been testing out the FCb beta bios for this board and I'm happy to report that it has improved performance for me with some memory that I was previously having problems with. It also adds an APM option to the bios. I am still hoping that things like realtime reporting of cpu/nb and htt speeds will be added as well as more clearly defined cpu/nb voltage. There is still alot of room for improvement with Gigabyte and their UEFI dual bios'. At least on AMD cause from the pictures they have an awesome one for the z87 boards.

Edit: Thought I would include this as well. I mentioned awhile ago that memtest86+ was being updated to 5.00 with alot of improvements. Well the final build was released very quietly on the down-low. Only place I know of that's reliable to download is in the Reviewer Kit for Haswell. Anyways having a version of memtest86+ that reports correct speed and timings for Vishera systems is always handy so I thought I would provide a link. http://www.cpuid.com/news/76-reviewer_kit_for_intel_haswell.html Hope it proves useful


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> *OH NOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT STILL LOWERS ghz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just I can see it if I close and reopen the cpuz. what can I do ? when the cpu throttle begins I cant do anything . my pc gets too slow. Is this a part of test ? or my rare but available ghz drops are problem ?
> 
> Even when I dont overclock when my temperature hits 58 it still cpu throttles. what should I do ? change motherboard ? or is there a way to stop this throttling ?


Go turn off APM in your bios and change your power options to "Max performance" in windows. If you feel like it, you can also turn off C1E.


----------



## kersoz2003

NEWS !!! : With my case rear side open ( side which is on the back of motherboard) my temps down dramatically. and I found out that clearly its due to vrm or offset overheating and dropping the voltage and ghz to save the system. this isn't happening with my case side open. do you think now I change motherboard with a better vrm solution and get a new good airconditioned case ? I am getting sure about its no cpu throttling but its motherboard vrm or offset making the throtthling. cause after I leave the side open the motherboard temps get drastically lower. So what will you be your solution for this ?


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Go turn off APM in your bios and change your power options to "Max performance" in windows. If you feel like it, you can also turn off C1E.


I did what you told obviously







But here are some news : With my case rear side open ( side which is on the back of motherboard) my temps down dramatically. and I found out that clearly its due to vrm or offset overheating and dropping the voltage and ghz to save the system. this isn't happening with my case side open. do you think now I change motherboard with a better vrm solution and get a new good airconditioned case ? I am getting sure about its no cpu throttling but its motherboard vrm or offset making the throtthling. cause after I leave the side open the motherboard temps get drastically lower. So what will you be your solution for this ?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Go turn off APM in your bios and change your power options to "Max performance" in windows. If you feel like it, you can also turn off C1E.
> 
> 
> 
> I did what you told obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here are some news : With my case rear side open ( side which is on the back of motherboard) my temps down dramatically. and I found out that clearly its due to vrm or offset overheating and dropping the voltage and ghz to save the system. this isn't happening with my case side open. do you think now I change motherboard with a better vrm solution and get a new good airconditioned case ? I am getting sure about its no cpu throttling but its motherboard vrm or offset making the throtthling. cause after I leave the side open the motherboard temps get drastically lower. So what will you be your solution for this ?
Click to expand...

Stick a 120 mm fan on top of your gpu, blowing on the VRM.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Stick a 120 mm fan on top of your gpu, blowing on the VRM.


unfortunately I guess I have no room for that fan as I use a coolermaster hyper 212 evo which sits as a big unit giving less room. and my case isnt also that big







So my only option is to get a new big case which has good airflow and get a better vrm phased motherboard right ? or stick with the case sides open which is I guess not a real solution. So what should you suggest other than your option. Also how did you achieved to make the fan stable there







? lol


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Stick a 120 mm fan on top of your gpu, blowing on the VRM.


Good thing to do if you can't see inside the case or don't mind it. I only like ghetto mods like this when they're unseen, my 920 radiator is tied with shoelaces in the 5.25" bay lol... but no one will ever see it so doesn't bother me.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> So what should you suggest *other than your option.*


I can only suggest opinions.








Quote:


> I succeded to get a 4.2 ghz with this vcore and "extreme" llc settings.


Quote:


> GIGABYTE 970A


Not sure. I 'm not familiar with this board. All I know is that on *my* board, Extreme is just plain suicide due to voltage spike. the only way the CHz seems to have stable voltages under all situations is Ultra High + 130%.
Unless your chip has a very big crave in volts, 4.6 should work with 1.475v and be 99.998% stable. I can do 4.2 on stock, I believe.
Quote:


> Also how did you achieved to make the fan stable there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


it's a low rpm fan. it doesn't push itself out of place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Good thing to do if you can't see inside the case or don't mind it. I only like ghetto mods like this when they're unseen, *my 920 radiator is tied with shoelaces in the 5.25" bay lol*... but no one will ever see it so doesn't bother me.












for me it's just a temporary solution until I get a motherboard block or a new board


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I can only suggest opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. I 'm not familiar with this board. All I know is that on *my* board, Extreme is just plain suicide due to voltage spike. the only way the CHz seems to have stable voltages under all situations is Ultra High + 130%.
> Unless your chip has a very big crave in volts, 4.6 should work with 1.475v and be 99.998% stable. I can do 4.2 on stock, I believe.
> it's a low rpm fan. it doesn't push itself out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me it's just a temporary solution until I get a motherboard block or a new board


I just learned that my cpu temps or volts are nothing to worry about. The only thing is poor airflow and my motherboard gets hot and casuses throttle. However if I let may case sides open this heat goes out and never makes any trouble. Now I can even use 4.6 with 1.45 volt without problem.







So I must change case and guess a better motherboard which wont get hot soon. Would you recommend any good case and motherboard ?


----------



## M3TAl

I couldn't get 4.6 stable with voltage that low... might try again this weekend.


----------



## Tarnix

I don't really know about motherboards. It depends what you want to do. as it has been mentioned before, the Crosshair has it's quirks, very frustrating ones. Also the latest bios makes some things go batcrap crazy.
I would personally pick either a Gigabyte UD5 or a sabertooth. just research the boards that can accept your CPU and weight the pros and cons of then, and draw according to what you *need*.

As for cases... It all depends of your budget and the type of cooling you are using. I'm personally saving for a 900D.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I couldn't get 4.6 stable with voltage that low... might try again this weekend.


1.45v? that's not going to be AVX stable.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I just learned that my cpu temps or volts are nothing to worry about. The only thing is poor airflow and my motherboard gets hot and casuses throttle. However if I let may case sides open this heat goes out and never makes any trouble. Now I can even use 4.6 with 1.45 volt without problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I must change case and guess a better motherboard which wont get hot soon. Would you recommend any good case and motherboard ?


I ( only if you know you wanna keep the case forever ) Cut a hole on the back side of my case directly behind the CPU/VRMs and mounted a CPU fan on it. Makes a huge diff in temps too. As far as getting the fan to stay, most fans will stand somewhat easily with just a wire in the case leaning on it, in my case the waterloop tubes. Thank god the waterloop tubes are heavy and stiff, cause I used a fairly large CPU fan that sounds like a plane to cool the heatsink across the NB and VRMs. ( And I don't hear the fans, got a enclosed airconditioned cabinet).


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Hi guys. it has been a VERY interesting day today. Last week I had called AMD in Austin and left a voice message on Mark Papermaster's office machine asking if someone could give me some information as to the future of AMD for the desktop enthusiasts now using Vishera. Now I got a call back from an executive from AMD in Austin. He made it clear he can not pre-announce products, but he was able to give some intriguing general information. First he explained AMD's strategy in pushing forward the HSA architecture. He further stated that Kaveri will be its first implementation.
> 
> AMD believes that APU's with more and more powerful graphics cores will be doing not only graphics on those cores, but software such as the Adobe Premier and Photoshop applications and a whole lot more . He specifically stated their will be more offerings for the AM3+ socket but that he cannot be specific about that due to regulations. The road map will be revised by late October or at latest by November's developers conference. Now there is nothing definite beyond Kaveri, but that void will be nicely filled in in the fall. He also stated he would not rule out mass production of those 4.7-5.0 GHZ Vishera cpus.before the next generation products. It is certainly implicit in his remarks that there is no commitment to discrete cpus beyond AM3+ though we will have to wait for that info with the new road map. He expects we will be happy with the offerings to come for AM3+ in the future.
> 
> I suspect over the long run AMD will develop an enthusiast line of the HSA apu's on the new FM2+sockets. Now another thing that was stressed is that 4-core technology can accomplish increasingly more powerful tasks., including video encoding and editing. So while they have the 8-core jaguars he was not stressing that for their long term desktop plans. He gave me his his telephone number and email address. He does not say the discreet graphics cards will be phase out, as they can be an adjunct to the apu and also be designed to due heterogeneous tasks, not mere graphics.One last item of interest. He mentioned there will be a enthusiast conference in New York in the next year.


That is the future my friend. I use GPU acceleration in programs now. It will be the norm soon. A lot of repetitive algorithms benefit greatly from the parallelism GPUs offer. From my point of view, having memory shared between the CPU and GPU could really simplify writing GPGPU programs, depending on how it is allocated. Right now on my setup, I have to memcpy arrays back and forth between CPU and GPU memory. It is not that convenient or efficient. Ideally one keeps calculations going on the GPU as long as possible, in this type of setup. Though it is quite limited in size, the GPU's DDR5 memory bandwidth is awesomely fast. So I hope we start seeing IMCs that support faster memory. Intel is hip to this as well. The GPUs on their i7s and such support OpenCL, but from what I have read it is a bit different from the OpenCL standard. I think AMD is on the right track with this and they may gain an edge over Intel as a result. Yes, massively powerful discreet graphics card will still serve there intended purpose. Thank goodness. I love them


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not at all. In fact , your results mirror the findings in this forum. Gert and Fears are topping their 8350's out at around 5.35 to 5.4 ghz with the sabre while my CHV-Z can only manage 5.2 or so.
> 
> Would be curious to see if your 5.4 ghz chippy can match my GD-80's 5.55 ghz 8 threaded wprime run on that H-100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the review Red
> You and Gert have done a great job getting the most out of your rigs , thats for sure . My CHV-Z rig can't catch you at the settings I have tried. ( dont want to try flippin the LN2 switch or turn off the thermal protections just yet, maybe when I have a nice new SR sitting there i will have some fun with this PD).
> 
> One advantage the CHV-z seems to enjoy is in memory clockspeed


+1 glad someone else hit 5.5ghz !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> no only auto,regular,extreme options there. I dont know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my motherboard limits the cpu to get higher heat I mean it starts to throttle as soon as it hits 58 degrees. is there anythnig to cancel this ? I know I can at least run at 65-70 degrees with 4.5 or 4.6 watt without no errors in prime. but this heat-based throttle makes it impossible to go over 58 degrees..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> now I have a new thing to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found an hardware thermal control option in the bios settings and disabled it.I got regular llc and 1.45 volts for 4.4 ghz. From now on my cpu wont drop voltage and wont lower the mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( only fluctuates from 1.45-1.4750 which is cause of llc I guess) I have been checking since the start of the test wtih cpu-z and it passed 58 degree barrier and reached 63 degrees with 4.4 ghz and 1.45 volts. However after 62 degrees my temperature lowers to 50s ( but no voltage drop or ghz drop ) and it raises again while the test continues. this is normal ? I mean no drops of volts and ghz . ( just I see cooling starts when it lowers the volt to 145, which is minimum and when the volt raises again to 1.475 tempreture raises again. But I never get ghz drops. ghz is full stable.) Did I solve problem now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> OH NOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT STILL LOWERS ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just I can see it if I close and reopen the cpuz. what can I do ? when the cpu throttle begins I cant do anything . my pc gets too slow. Is this a part of test ? or my rare but available ghz drops are problem ?
> 
> Even when I dont overclock when my temperature hits 58 it still cpu throttles. what should I do ? change motherboard ? or is there a way to stop this throttling ?





new cpu cooler preferably water and fan on vrms then new mobo


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Obviously I don't have a better board to test this but I believe the board makes me run higher voltage than should be necessary, not because it's an 8320. Right now I'm at +0.1V and during 100% load it goes over 1.5V and chip only at 4.641ghz.
> 
> Considering on a multi only OC (FSB 200, keeping memory at 1600 and all else stock) and running the voltage all the way to 1.6V+ still won't hold 4.8ghz, I really think it's the mobo. I've tried various FSB combos as well. Refuses to do anything over ~4.72 ghz no matter the voltage. Memory refuses to do anything much over ~1900mhz no matter the timings. Can't get cpu-nb stable at 2500mhz even when pumping serious amounts of cpu-nb voltage (+.2-.3V).
> 
> Really feel the mobo just can't hang with the higher end boards.


What revision of the 970A-UD3 are you working with? The newer rev. 3.0 is kind of a dud because of weak VRM's, but the older ones have the same quality as the 990FX boards and will OC just as well. I'm getting 4837 MHz right now (225*21.5) on 1.456v, granted this one's an 8350, but I really don't think there's any difference between 8320 and 8350 at this point in the game. It will POST at just over 5 GHz with 1.52v and sometimes get into Windows, but usually crashes or locks up at that point. 1.6 would probably get me there, but I'm not risking it with just high-end air.

If your 970A-UD3 is a 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2, there's probably a way to go higher. If it's a 3.0, your probably not getting anymore out of it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Obviously I don't have a better board to test this but I believe the board makes me run higher voltage than should be necessary, not because it's an 8320. Right now I'm at +0.1V and during 100% load it goes over 1.5V and chip only at 4.641ghz.
> 
> Considering on a multi only OC (FSB 200, keeping memory at 1600 and all else stock) and running the voltage all the way to 1.6V+ still won't hold 4.8ghz, I really think it's the mobo. I've tried various FSB combos as well. Refuses to do anything over ~4.72 ghz no matter the voltage. Memory refuses to do anything much over ~1900mhz no matter the timings. Can't get cpu-nb stable at 2500mhz even when pumping serious amounts of cpu-nb voltage (+.2-.3V).
> 
> Really feel the mobo just can't hang with the higher end boards.
> 
> 
> 
> What revision of the 970A-UD3 are you working with? The newer rev. 3.0 is kind of a dud because of weak VRM's, but the older ones have the same quality as the 990FX boards and will OC just as well. I'm getting 4837 MHz right now (225*21.5) on 1.456v, granted this one's an 8350, but I really don't think there's any difference between 8320 and 8350 at this point in the game. It will POST at just over 5 GHz with 1.52v and sometimes get into Windows, but usually crashes or locks up at that point. 1.6 would probably get me there, but I'm not risking it with just high-end air.
> 
> If your 970A-UD3 is a 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2, there's probably a way to go higher. If it's a 3.0, your probably not getting anymore out of it.
Click to expand...

VRMs never changed, only BIOS did, to their new UEFI which admittedly sucks. Forced APM if you want to overclock much combined with the 970A's already weak LLC control isn't good. If you actually have a picture of the MOFSETs of each rev and can _prove_ that it changed, we'll talk, but very few reviewers go into that much detail on low end boards. So unless you own both and can do that for me, I'll write it off as not knowing the already existing issue with _all_ Rev 3.0 Giga boards, including the 990FXA.

@M3TAl: VID? Also, too much heat can do just as much harm as not enough voltage. I have no doubt that your 920 is struggling to keep an 8320 at 1.55v+ cool enough for any sort of load at all, let alone with that much CPU-NB voltage. Over voltage, especially for CPU-NB, is also just as bad as Under volting. You can not simply throw voltage at things to make them work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I just learned that my cpu temps or volts are nothing to worry about. The only thing is poor airflow and my motherboard gets hot and casuses throttle. However if I let may case sides open this heat goes out and never makes any trouble. Now I can even use 4.6 with 1.45 volt without problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I must change case and guess a better motherboard which wont get hot soon. Would you recommend any good case and motherboard ?
> 
> 
> 
> I ( only if you know you wanna keep the case forever ) Cut a hole on the back side of my case directly behind the CPU/VRMs and mounted a CPU fan on it. Makes a huge diff in temps too. As far as getting the fan to stay, most fans will stand somewhat easily with just a wire in the case leaning on it, in my case the waterloop tubes. Thank god the waterloop tubes are heavy and stiff, cause I used a fairly large CPU fan that sounds like a plane to cool the heatsink across the NB and VRMs. ( And I don't hear the fans, got a enclosed airconditioned cabinet).
Click to expand...

Or, if you happen to own a 932, the hole in the back is already there and the normal door with the fan mounts will fit on back:


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VRMs never changed, only BIOS did, to their new UEFI which admittedly sucks. Forced APM if you want to overclock much combined with the 970A's already weak LLC control isn't good. If you actually have a picture of the MOFSETs of each rev and can _prove_ that it changed, we'll talk, but very few reviewers go into that much detail on low end boards. So unless you own both and can do that for me, I'll write it off as not knowing the already existing issue with _all_ Rev 3.0 Giga boards, including the 990FXA.
> 
> @M3TAl: VID? Also, too much heat can do just as much harm as not enough voltage. I have no doubt that your 920 is struggling to keep an 8320 at 1.55v+ cool enough for any sort of load at all, let alone with that much CPU-NB voltage. Over voltage, especially for CPU-NB, is also just as bad as Under volting. You can not simply throw voltage at things to make them work.
> Or, if you happen to own a 932, the hole in the back is already there and the normal door with the fan mounts will fit on back:


Edit: with all power saving options etc... off, HWiNFO64 is showing a VID of 1.388V

Obviously it can't keep it cool when running stress tests or doing rendering/encoding (which I almost never do). It was below 62C for games but still couldn't get stable. I know too much voltage is bad... but I had tried every combination I could possibly think of first. Throwing voltage at it was the last ditch effort which of course failed.

Sometimes my system will lose video when gaming (and sometimes just stress testing only the cpu-nb oc) and restart ~15 seconds later as if something overheated. But as far as I can tell nothing over heated? I have temp sensors on the NB and VRM heatsink which usually during intense gaming (Crysis 2 Ultra 1080P DX11 high res textures) are both at 62C. My 955 at 4ghz had similar temps on these. There's also a temp sensor on the back of the CPU socket.

Maybe it's the power supply? But it never did this with my old setup (955 @ 4ghz and crossfire 5770's oc'ed) which should pull more wattage than this current setup considering 220W+ for the GPU's alone.

All I know is I've tried pushing each component individually: just memory, just cpu-nb, and just cpu. Memory won't do squat past ~1900mhz (yes I tried 1.65V on memory) no matter the timings, cpu-nb won't get stable at 2500mhz, and cpu won't go past 4.72ghz. While pushing these components individually I even tried upping voltages on things you normally wouldn't such as HT Link and NB.

Maybe this 8320 hates the Mushkin + Crucial memory combo? That's the one thing I haven't tried, running only 2 sticks of either and OC'in. It's true I don't need 16gb for gaming and general use, but every now and then I do need more than 8gb when working on music... I have plugins that eat RAM for breakfast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> What revision of the 970A-UD3 are you working with? The newer rev. 3.0 is kind of a dud because of weak VRM's, but the older ones have the same quality as the 990FX boards and will OC just as well. I'm getting 4837 MHz right now (225*21.5) on 1.456v, granted this one's an 8350, but I really don't think there's any difference between 8320 and 8350 at this point in the game. It will POST at just over 5 GHz with 1.52v and sometimes get into Windows, but usually crashes or locks up at that point. 1.6 would probably get me there, but I'm not risking it with just high-end air.
> 
> If your 970A-UD3 is a 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2, there's probably a way to go higher. If it's a 3.0, your probably not getting anymore out of it.


It's rev. 1.1.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VRMs never changed, only BIOS did, to their new UEFI which admittedly sucks. Forced APM if you want to overclock much combined with the 970A's already weak LLC control isn't good. If you actually have a picture of the MOFSETs of each rev and can _prove_ that it changed, we'll talk, but very few reviewers go into that much detail on low end boards. So unless you own both and can do that for me, I'll write it off as not knowing the already existing issue with _all_ Rev 3.0 Giga boards, including the 990FXA.


It's been discussed here a number of times before. I can't prove it changed because I don't have a rev. 3.0, but a lot of people have reported getting Giga 970A-UD3 3.0 boards with Nikos MOSFETs on them, instead of the superior NEC ones that are used on their 990 boards and the 1.x revisions of the 970A-UD3.

The bad BIOS was a problem on all of the boards (and I did know about that too), but unless the people who said they got Nikos MOSFETs on their boards didn't know what they were talking about, they did change something (or someone at the factory messed up big-time). As far as the BIOS goes, when my 970A-UD3 (rev. 1.2) arrived, it barely worked at stock with a Thuban or an 8350, and I had to contact Gigabyte, who suggested updating to their latest F8a beta BIOS. Problem solved. So it wasn't just the rev. 3.0 that apparently could have BIOS issues.

I have no reason to slam the product. All I'm doing is getting 4.84 GHz stable on a motherboard that I paid $75 to get. I paid as much for the CPU cooler as I did for the mobo. If the board has the right BIOS and doesn't have Nikos MOSFETs, it's a great product.


----------



## hurricane28

if i were you i would try only one brand of RAM because its never a good idea to m ix 2 different brands, it can work sometimes but mostly it will not.

If that not helps and you want more OC than i suggest to get another board because it seems weird that you almost can't overclock at all.

If you do i can suggest the 990 FXA UD5 rev 1.1 i have it and it is working great for me and i can hit 5.3ghz with it so that pretty impressive


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> if i were you i would try only one brand of RAM because its never a good idea to m ix 2 different brands, it can work sometimes but mostly it will not.
> 
> If that not helps and you want more OC than i suggest to get another board because it seems weird that you almost can't overclock at all.
> 
> If you do i can suggest the 990 FXA UD5 rev 1.1 i have it and it is working great for me and i can hit 5.3ghz with it so that pretty impressive


If you hit 5.3 why dont you try Superpi challenge on hwbot. uve done prime why not superpi as prime is only a few seconds long









really try out that 5.3 and go superpi


----------



## hurricane28

Yes i did runt that one but i do not think my cooler is up for the superpi but i will try it.

Also did i really beat your HWBOT prime score?

I did run the benchmark but i am not able to verify it yet, still have problems with the file.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i did runt that one but i do not think my cooler is up for the superpi but i will try it.
> 
> Also did i really beat your HWBOT prime score?
> 
> I did run the benchmark but i am not able to verify it yet, still have problems with the file.


Beat my prime score? hmmm i dunno, i only was trying to beat tarnix

its a poor benchmark anyway a few seconds long? the main one is superpi dont bother with a 5 second benchmark and claim u running 5.3ghz









you really can be fickle sometimes cant you

superpi or superdi


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah it is not much of an benchmark now is it, my score was 6830 with prime at 5.260 well not 5.3 but very close









I can't do superpi because i need too much volts with my crappy CPU than my cooler can handle for long time.

what does fickle means? LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah it is not much of an benchmark now is it, my score was 6830 with prime at 5.260 well not 5.3 but very close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do superpi because i need too much volts with my crappy CPU than my cooler can handle for long time.
> 
> what does fickle means? LOL


do you have google?

so you wasnt at 5.3 like you told the other user?

I quote you lol

"If you do i can suggest the 990 FXA UD5 rev 1.1 i have it and it is working great for me and i can hit 5.3ghz with it so that pretty impressive"

Liar!


----------



## hurricane28

well i was on 5.272 to be honest so that is almost 5.3 that 0,028 mhz would not do much









And that has nothing to do with the board but more with my crappy CPU because it needs too much voltage.


----------



## gertruude

dude....me and f3ers couldnt hit 5.4ghz.......i got to 5.373 and i wouldnt of dreamt posting i could hit 5.4ghz

doesnt matter how close you got it, it isnt is it









its like me saying i bought a car today and i hit 130 miles per hour when in reality i only hit 110

Just isnt right is it









how come you aint on hwbot anyway,


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dude....me and f3ers couldnt hit 5.4ghz.......i got to 5.373 and i wouldnt of dreamt posting i could hit 5.4ghz
> 
> doesnt matter how close you got it, it isnt is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like me saying i bought a car today and i hit 130 miles per hour when in reality i only hit 110
> 
> Just isnt right is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come you aint on hwbot anyway,


This ^^ And SuperPi is nothing on volts compared to any other program and very easy on heat so if you can't even get that then even the claim of 5.275 is still unacceptable as SuperPi is a super light program

I can run a stable run for superPi but as soon as I open chrome the computer will lock up or BSOD LOL and chrome aint crap either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well i was on 5.272 to be honest so that is almost 5.3 that 0,028 mhz would not do much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that has nothing to do with the board but more with my crappy CPU because it needs too much voltage.


what volts do you need for that?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dude....me and f3ers couldnt hit 5.4ghz.......i got to 5.373 and i wouldnt of dreamt posting i could hit 5.4ghz
> 
> doesnt matter how close you got it, it isnt is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like me saying i bought a car today and i hit 130 miles per hour when in reality i only hit 110
> 
> Just isnt right is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come you aint on hwbot anyway,


Okay okay i get your point and yo are right yes.

i am on HWBOT but i can't verify my scores for some odd kind of reason because i did everything that is required. It keeps saying that my file does not contain benchmark score.

I try superpi later this day.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay okay i get your point and yo are right yes.
> 
> i am on HWBOT but i can't verify my scores for some odd kind of reason because i did everything that is required. It keeps saying that my file does not contain benchmark score.
> 
> I try superpi later this day.


weird i thought u just hit analyze on hwbot and add in your hardware

youll have to rerun it and dont save just analyze

look forward to your superpi


----------



## Mega Man

guys.... STOP TRYING TO UPLOAD PICS TO hwbot


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's true I don't need 16gb for gaming and general use, but every now and then I do need more than 8gb when working on music... I have plugins that eat RAM for breakfast.
> It's rev. 1.1.


My Skyrim as of late is running my ram at a total of 9.2gb, roughly 7gb for Skyrim. Odd since Skyrim is 32bit, max is 4gb. Prob have video sharing a bit though.


----------



## kersoz2003

While testing with prime 95 can I also open games such as crysis 3 or far cry 3 ? and also watch videos and surf web ? Or do I just need to do the test and dont watch videos or play games etc ? Will this effect the test


----------



## kersoz2003

I tried something new. I installed amd overdrive and did this setting ( bring to maximum) and I now dont get throttling so far







How can this happen ?

the setting in overdrive :


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I tried something new. I installed amd overdrive and did this setting ( bring to maximum) and I now dont get throttling so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can this happen ?
> 
> the setting in overdrive :


I've noticed that on older platforms that I have. It can force clocks without regard to safety/power saving features.
I have had very good luck using it on the 790 series chipsets, but the 990 boards i've tired it with are a little bit finicky.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VRMs never changed, only BIOS did, to their new UEFI which admittedly sucks. Forced APM if you want to overclock much combined with the 970A's already weak LLC control isn't good. If you actually have a picture of the MOFSETs of each rev and can _prove_ that it changed, we'll talk, but very few reviewers go into that much detail on low end boards. So unless you own both and can do that for me, I'll write it off as not knowing the already existing issue with _all_ Rev 3.0 Giga boards, including the 990FXA.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been discussed here a number of times before. I can't prove it changed because I don't have a rev. 3.0, but a lot of people have reported getting Giga 970A-UD3 3.0 boards with Nikos MOSFETs on them, instead of the superior NEC ones that are used on their 990 boards and the 1.x revisions of the 970A-UD3.
> 
> The bad BIOS was a problem on all of the boards (and I did know about that too), but unless the people who said they got Nikos MOSFETs on their boards didn't know what they were talking about, they did change something (or someone at the factory messed up big-time). As far as the BIOS goes, when my 970A-UD3 (rev. 1.2) arrived, it barely worked at stock with a Thuban or an 8350, and I had to contact Gigabyte, who suggested updating to their latest F8a beta BIOS. Problem solved. So it wasn't just the rev. 3.0 that apparently could have BIOS issues.
> 
> I have no reason to slam the product. All I'm doing is getting 4.84 GHz stable on a motherboard that I paid $75 to get. I paid as much for the CPU cooler as I did for the mobo. If the board has the right BIOS and doesn't have Nikos MOSFETs, it's a great product.
Click to expand...

Fair enough then. That is something to keep in mind.

Anyway, The BIOS problems with the 3.0's UEFI arent that the bios itself sucks, it's the limitations and HPC. LLC was already cut back so the 970a couldn't fully compete with the 990fxa boards, but the 3.0s added some really stupid things, like "Turn off HPC to change multi then turn it back on to keep the settings". *shudders* Killed OC potential.









Also, your OC is the reason the 970A is the only 970 motherboard I recommend for OCing. Shame Giga decided to cripple it, but we've been telling people to stay away from 3.0 boards anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Edit: with all power saving options etc... off, HWiNFO64 is showing a VID of 1.388V
> 
> Obviously it can't keep it cool when running stress tests or doing rendering/encoding (which I almost never do). It was below 62C for games but still couldn't get stable. I know too much voltage is bad... but I had tried every combination I could possibly think of first. Throwing voltage at it was the last ditch effort which of course failed.
> 
> Sometimes my system will lose video when gaming (and sometimes just stress testing only the cpu-nb oc) and restart ~15 seconds later as if something overheated. But as far as I can tell nothing over heated? I have temp sensors on the NB and VRM heatsink which usually during intense gaming (Crysis 2 Ultra 1080P DX11 high res textures) are both at 62C. My 955 at 4ghz had similar temps on these. There's also a temp sensor on the back of the CPU socket.
> 
> Maybe it's the power supply? But it never did this with my old setup (955 @ 4ghz and crossfire 5770's oc'ed) which should pull more wattage than this current setup considering 220W+ for the GPU's alone.
> 
> All I know is I've tried pushing each component individually: just memory, just cpu-nb, and just cpu. Memory won't do squat past ~1900mhz (yes I tried 1.65V on memory) no matter the timings, cpu-nb won't get stable at 2500mhz, and cpu won't go past 4.72ghz. While pushing these components individually I even tried upping voltages on things you normally wouldn't such as HT Link and NB.
> 
> Maybe this 8320 hates the Mushkin + Crucial memory combo? That's the one thing I haven't tried, running only 2 sticks of either and OC'in. It's true I don't need 16gb for gaming and general use, but every now and then I do need more than 8gb when working on music... I have plugins that eat RAM for breakfast.
> 
> It's rev. 1.1.


Alright, so a higher VID, but not so bad that it should be cutting you off... It would be something to keep in mind though, we have a few high-VID (1.4v) people in the thread who can't seem to pass 4.7. You may just simply have one of those chips. You probably don't, they're rare, but it's possible.

PSU: It's a single-rail. Amperage is high enough to deal with it. Shouldn't be a problem.

RAM: I would try each of your kits alone. The other possibility is that the IMC can't keep up with that much RAM. I have 32GB because VMs and RAMDisks are cool, but the price I pay is I can't go over 1600 on ram and It takes a larger effort than I put in to get the NB over 2400. Keep in mind, I've run my 2x2GB Kingston kit at 2133 9-9-9 (With my CPU at 5.2, NB/HT at 2600), so the amount of ram can make a big difference. Running two different kits isn't really recommended for overclocking them either. Just because the timings are the same doesn't mean their sub-timings and overclock potential are the same. So yes, I would try with just one of the kits for that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This ^^ And SuperPi is nothing on volts compared to any other program and very easy on heat so if you can't even get that then even the claim of 5.275 is still unacceptable as SuperPi is a super light program
> 
> I can run a stable run for superPi but as soon as I open chrome the computer will lock up or BSOD LOL and chrome aint crap either
> what volts do you need for that?


Sorry didn't see your post before,

I need 1.66 volts in bios with LLC on high so that makes 1.68, almost hitting 1.7 under full load.


----------



## MadGoat

My FX cooling problems be gone!





2 hours of OCCT @ 4.875 and avg ~50c core. Not too shabby...

Res helped out a TON! first time the kit has been truly bled since the rad is installed lower than the pump. I'm much more better...

my new 24-7 OC:

Loaded:


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> What revision of the 970A-UD3 are you working with? The newer rev. 3.0 is kind of a dud because of weak VRM's, but the older ones have the same quality as the 990FX boards and will OC just as well. I'm getting 4837 MHz right now (225*21.5) on 1.456v, granted this one's an 8350, but I really don't think there's any difference between 8320 and 8350 at this point in the game. It will POST at just over 5 GHz with 1.52v and sometimes get into Windows, but usually crashes or locks up at that point. 1.6 would probably get me there, but I'm not risking it with just high-end air.
> 
> If your 970A-UD3 is a 1.0, 1.1 or 1.2, there's probably a way to go higher. If it's a 3.0, your probably not getting anymore out of it.


What type of temps do you get? Are you stable at those speeds?

I have same cpu/mobo and I have still yet to find a fully stable position, I think I am going to try your multi/fsc combo and voltage see how I run

Edit: Tried it, got bs 10 seconds in. I did same multi and cpu had the voltage at 1.425 was running 1.456 cpuz and i tried at 1.45 but it was too hot, i think 1.488 in cpuz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> My FX cooling problems be gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours of OCCT @ 4.875 and avg ~50c core. Not too shabby...
> 
> Res helped out a TON! first time the kit has been truly bled since the rad is installed lower than the pump. I'm much more better...
> 
> my new 24-7 OC:
> 
> Loaded:


Looks really nice


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't really know about motherboards. It depends what you want to do. as it has been mentioned before, the Crosshair has it's quirks, very frustrating ones. Also the latest bios makes some things go batcrap crazy.
> I would personally pick either a Gigabyte UD5 or a sabertooth. just research the boards that can accept your CPU and weight the pros and cons of then, and draw according to what you *need*.
> 
> As for cases... It all depends of your budget and the type of cooling you are using. I'm personally saving for a 900D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45v? that's not going to be AVX stable.


You were NOT supposed to use the latest Crosshairs V bios UNLESS you had a windows XP installation. It was ONLY for that purpose. So maybe if you move back to the previous release you would eliminate some of those "quirks". You never change a bios unless its says it improves stability or performance.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> My FX cooling problems be gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours of OCCT @ 4.875 and avg ~50c core. Not too shabby...
> 
> Res helped out a TON! first time the kit has been truly bled since the rad is installed lower than the pump. I'm much more better...
> 
> my new 24-7 OC:
> 
> Loaded:


so you like your H220. Did you say your radiator is lower than your pump?? Isn't that a no-no??


----------



## d1nky

oh my nearly complete loop - as we're showing em off. first time on water and i effin loves it i does!


----------



## d1nky

and my new great temps......



what a relief, luckily it was a false reading of 123*c









temps are pretty epic tho!


----------



## kersoz2003

I found out that my tmpin2 becomes 71 degrees and board lowers the volt and ghz drops % 50. thats not a cpu heat problem but the vrm or nb heat problem. I can only use 3.6 (downclock) my fx 8350 with 1.32 volts with prime 95 full load + I open a game for maximum stress. This is the most stable and my tmpin2 becomes mostly 65 so it wont go over 70 and I dont get any throttling. Should I change board ? or get a cooling solution for my board? Or how can I remove this 71 degree limit ? I tried everything...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I found out that my tmpin2 becomes 71 degrees and board lowers the volt and ghz drops % 50. thats not a cpu heat problem but the vrm or nb heat problem. I can only use 3.6 (downclock) my fx 8350 with 1.32 volts with prime 95 full load + I open a game for maximum stress. This is the most stable and my tmpin2 becomes mostly 65 so it wont go over 70 and I dont get any throttling. Should I change board ? or get a cooling solution for my board? Or how can I remove this 71 degree limit ? I tried everything...


A 80mm spot fan will remove that VRM/NB temp issue.



i am using a UD7 in this rig, but I always spot fan the VRM/NB and they stay between 36-40c heavily OC'd


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A 80mm spot fan will remove that VRM/NB temp issue.
> 
> 
> 
> i am using a UD7 in this rig, but I always spot fan the VRM/NB and they stay between 36-40c heavily OC'd


There is a heatsink on the wrm but even I put a fan on it it wont cool. Do I have to remove the heatsink ? Also I feel that the heatsink is a bit loose. I can move it side to side easily. But it uses springs pins and I dont see any bad position. is it normal to be loose ?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> so you like your H220. Did you say your radiator is lower than your pump?? Isn't that a no-no??


Not sure myself. My pump sits about mid of rad lvl and pipes are on bottom of both.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fair enough then. That is something to keep in mind.
> 
> Anyway, The BIOS problems with the 3.0's UEFI arent that the bios itself sucks, it's the limitations and HPC. LLC was already cut back so the 970a couldn't fully compete with the 990fxa boards, but the 3.0s added some really stupid things, like "Turn off HPC to change multi then turn it back on to keep the settings". *shudders* Killed OC potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your OC is the reason the 970A is the only 970 motherboard I recommend for OCing. Shame Giga decided to cripple it, but we've been telling people to stay away from 3.0 boards anyway.
> Alright, so a higher VID, but not so bad that it should be cutting you off... It would be something to keep in mind though, we have a few high-VID (1.4v) people in the thread who can't seem to pass 4.7. You may just simply have one of those chips. You probably don't, they're rare, but it's possible.
> 
> PSU: It's a single-rail. Amperage is high enough to deal with it. Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> RAM: I would try each of your kits alone. The other possibility is that the IMC can't keep up with that much RAM. I have 32GB because VMs and RAMDisks are cool, but the price I pay is I can't go over 1600 on ram and It takes a larger effort than I put in to get the NB over 2400. Keep in mind, I've run my 2x2GB Kingston kit at 2133 9-9-9 (With my CPU at 5.2, NB/HT at 2600), so the amount of ram can make a big difference. Running two different kits isn't really recommended for overclocking them either. Just because the timings are the same doesn't mean their sub-timings and overclock potential are the same. So yes, I would try with just one of the kits for that.


Maybe it is the RAM... and I will probably try this out eventually but for now I kind of give up... need a break. The 8320 has broken my spirit







.

I swear people in this thread have been saying over and over how greatly improved the cpu-nb is on these chips and handle 16-32GB easily. The other thing is I thought well heck... the 955 handled these two brands of ram together no problem... thought Vishera with it's improved memory controller would too... but I still don't know if the memory/cpu combo is to blame.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Maybe it is the RAM... and I will probably try this out eventually but for now I kind of give up... need a break. The 8320 has broken my spirit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I swear people in this thread have been saying over and over how greatly improved the cpu-nb is on these chips and handle 16-32GB easily. The other thing is I thought well heck... the 955 handled these two brands of ram together no problem... thought Vishera with it's improved memory controller would too... but I still don't know if the memory/cpu combo is to blame.


If there is anyone with 32GB in this club who claims that they can OC RAM/NB very far, I haven't seen them. Almost everyone getting high numbers is using 8GB.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If there is anyone with 32GB in this club who claims that they can OC RAM/NB very far, I haven't seen them. Almost everyone getting high numbers is using 8GB.


I have 2640NB with 16gb. I haven't seen how far it will go. What are the general numbers on that?


----------



## M3TAl

16gb with two sticks or four sticks?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 16gb with two sticks or four sticks?


CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B is a 4x4GB kit.


----------



## M3TAl

Hmmm, who wants to send me some Ballistix Tactical Tracers for Mushkin Redlines







.


----------



## Durquavian

yeah 4x4. I keep getting the feeling I should have done 8x2.

Anyway came here to post http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/BDC_R1.02B.zip if you haven't gotten it yet. Said updated Agesa code ant stuff.


----------



## Durquavian

Have you guys run Maxxmem lately. I am getting much higher readings consistently with the same setup no changes.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fair enough then. That is something to keep in mind.
> 
> Anyway, The BIOS problems with the 3.0's UEFI arent that the bios itself sucks, it's the limitations and HPC. LLC was already cut back so the 970a couldn't fully compete with the 990fxa boards, but the 3.0s added some really stupid things, like "Turn off HPC to change multi then turn it back on to keep the settings". *shudders* Killed OC potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your OC is the reason the 970A is the only 970 motherboard I recommend for OCing. Shame Giga decided to cripple it, but we've been telling people to stay away from 3.0 boards anyway


Well, I learned some things I didn't know there. I thought the Nikos issue was the main problem, but if they also deliberately introduced a new BIOS that holds back the 970A 3.0, that really changes my opinion of Gigabyte, and not for the better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> What type of temps do you get? Are you stable at those speeds?
> 
> I have same cpu/mobo and I have still yet to find a fully stable position, I think I am going to try your multi/fsc combo and voltage see how I run
> 
> Edit: Tried it, got bs 10 seconds in. I did same multi and cpu had the voltage at 1.425 was running 1.456 cpuz and i tried at 1.45 but it was too hot, i think 1.488 in cpuz


After running IBT for several hours, the program finally registered an error. Temps never got above 53C using the Package temperature on HWMonitor, though. I bumped the voltage again, and mine now registers 1.488v as well. The small voltage bump seems to have been enough; I'm now able to run IBT as much as I want to, although the system pulls a ridiculous 500+W at the PSU when I do. Temps maxed at 55C, but were almost always in the low 50s.

In real-world usage patterns, I would regard the OC as stable at the 1.456 setting, but it needs 1.488 for 100 percent stability. Heat isn't a problem at all, but there's a Silverstone FHP-141 in performance mode on the HE01, and two very large case fans deployed near the CPU as well. It's not exactly quiet. I've played around with the configuration for best results and ended up setting the 120mm fan at the back of the case to intake, where it blows right into the large half of the HE01, creating a push-pull with the FHP-141. And there's a 140mm 1850 rpm fan right above it, set to exhaust, which sucks hot air from right above the HE01. Doesn't seem like it should work so well, but it does.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A 80mm spot fan will remove that VRM/NB temp issue.
> 
> 
> 
> i am using a UD7 in this rig, but I always spot fan the VRM/NB and they stay between 36-40c heavily OC'd
> 
> 
> 
> There is a heatsink on the wrm but even I put a fan on it it wont cool. Do I have to remove the heatsink ? Also I feel that the heatsink is a bit loose. I can move it side to side easily. But it uses springs pins and I dont see any bad position. is it normal to be loose ?
Click to expand...

Yeah kersoz,
I make it a point in every MB review to point out if they are using push pins or screws for that reason exactly:


Remove the heatsink and replace the Thermal compound with some quality stuff and reset them. Then put a decent 80mm fan on the heat sink. If the heat sink is making good contact the temps will come way down. The downdraft will cool the VRM components as well.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fair enough then. That is something to keep in mind.
> 
> Anyway, The BIOS problems with the 3.0's UEFI arent that the bios itself sucks, it's the limitations and HPC. LLC was already cut back so the 970a couldn't fully compete with the 990fxa boards, but the 3.0s added some really stupid things, like "Turn off HPC to change multi then turn it back on to keep the settings". *shudders* Killed OC potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your OC is the reason the 970A is the only 970 motherboard I recommend for OCing. Shame Giga decided to cripple it, but we've been telling people to stay away from 3.0 boards anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I learned some things I didn't know there. I thought the Nikos issue was the main problem, but if they also deliberately introduced a new BIOS that holds back the 970A 3.0, that really changes my opinion of Gigabyte, and not for the better.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> What type of temps do you get? Are you stable at those speeds?
> 
> I have same cpu/mobo and I have still yet to find a fully stable position, I think I am going to try your multi/fsc combo and voltage see how I run
> 
> Edit: Tried it, got bs 10 seconds in. I did same multi and cpu had the voltage at 1.425 was running 1.456 cpuz and i tried at 1.45 but it was too hot, i think 1.488 in cpuz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After running IBT for several hours, the program finally registered an error. Temps never got above 53C using the Package temperature on HWMonitor, though. I bumped the voltage again, and mine now registers 1.488v as well. The small voltage bump seems to have been enough; I'm now able to run IBT as much as I want to, although the system pulls a ridiculous 500+W at the PSU when I do. Temps maxed at 55C, but were almost always in the low 50s.
> 
> In real-world usage patterns, I would regard the OC as stable at the 1.456 setting, but it needs 1.488 for 100 percent stability. Heat isn't a problem at all, but there's a Silverstone FHP-141 in performance mode on the HE01, and two very large case fans deployed near the CPU as well. It's not exactly quiet. I've played around with the configuration for best results and ended up setting the 120mm fan at the back of the case to intake, where it blows right into the large half of the HE01, creating a push-pull with the FHP-141. And there's a 140mm 1850 rpm fan right above it, set to exhaust, which sucks hot air from right above the HE01. Doesn't seem like it should work so well, but it does.
Click to expand...

I don't think it was intentional (the same 3.0 UEFI problems happen on the 990FXA-UD3 too), but they certainly hurt it. It's like being forced to run APM if you want to overclock. And since APM uses Socket for temp readings...

It was their first ever UEFI bios for AMD. Like thise Z68 UEFI (their first UEFI on Intel), it didn't go over well. But Giga fixed their Z77 UEFI just fine, so future revisions/chipsets/updates should smooth it over. I hope.


----------



## Durquavian

Just got an update for my 990FXA-GD80 that *SUPPORTS UP TO 220WATT CPU*. So now we know it doesn't atke a special board for the new AMD9xxx


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If there is anyone with 32GB in this club who claims that they can OC RAM/NB very far, I haven't seen them. Almost everyone getting high numbers is using 8GB.


Wish I had the 4x8 Beasts , just to see what they would do. The 4x4 set I have will clock pretty high, but its going to be a battle to try to tighten timings.
My 2x4 sub to the bot : http://hwbot.org/submission/2392171_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1342.6_mhz
I think I would be hard to match the CHV-Z for memory clockspeed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Just got an update for my 990FXA-GD80 that *SUPPORTS UP TO 220WATT CPU*. So now we know it doesn't atke a special board for the new AMD9xxx


It shouldn't take anything more than a high-quality AM3+ board to support those chips. Overclocked 8350's already can go way over 220W under load, and I would think that the 9590 is just binned from the best 83x0 cores.

If the 9590 does ever go retail, I can't wait for the first person to complain when they plug it into some 95W TDP board and it blows up. Let's hope no one is crazy enough offer BIOS support for 9590 in anything but an enthusiast board.


----------



## Durquavian

tryin to post superpi results at 4.680ghz


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I'm now able to run IBT as much as I want to, although the system pulls a ridiculous 500+W at the PSU when I do. Temps maxed at 55C, but were almost always in the low 50s.


500W just from running IBT?!? How's that possible?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I'm now able to run IBT as much as I want to, although the system pulls a ridiculous 500+W at the PSU when I do. Temps maxed at 55C, but were almost always in the low 50s.
> 
> 
> 
> 500W just from running IBT?!? How's that possible?
Click to expand...

It is possible that the CPU is pulling 300W. add in PSU efficiency and a lot of peripherals I guess


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 500W just from running IBT?!? How's that possible?


I've since realized I measured it incorrectly. It's actually about 410W, not 500, for the entire system, not just the CPU. My guess is that the CPU under load is accounting for about 250W of that, maybe a little more. It's still a lot, though.

I'd have to have one of AMD's 16-core Opterons and a way to overclock it to 4.8 before I could pull 500W just from a CPU.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I've since realized I measured it incorrectly. It's actually about 410W, not 500, for the entire system, not just the CPU. My guess is that the CPU under load is accounting for about 250W of that, maybe a little more. It's still a lot, though.
> 
> I'd have to have one of AMD's 16-core Opterons and a way to overclock it to 4.8 before I could pull 500W just from a CPU.


Exactly what settings you have for your 8350/970a-ud3? I have the same cpu/mobo and I tried similar to what you are running and I am not stable in IBT and i get high temps with kuhler 620.

Just curious cause I really want to get mine stable and set all ready tired of messing with it everyday for over a week and since you have same big 2 parts thought itd be a good place to start


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> My FX cooling problems be gone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours of OCCT @ 4.875 and avg ~50c core. Not too shabby...
> 
> Res helped out a TON! first time the kit has been truly bled since the rad is installed lower than the pump. I'm much more better...
> 
> my new 24-7 OC:
> 
> Loaded:


Glad you like it .~ looks good too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks really nice


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You were NOT supposed to use the latest Crosshairs V bios UNLESS you had a windows XP installation. It was ONLY for that purpose. So maybe if you move back to the previous release you would eliminate some of those "quirks". You never change a bios unless its says it improves stability or performance.


ill have to look into this. i have not had time to really lookinto this board alot but my bios have been fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> oh my nearly complete loop - as we're showing em off. first time on water and i effin loves it i does!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If there is anyone with 32GB in this club who claims that they can OC RAM/NB very far, I haven't seen them. Almost everyone getting high numbers is using 8GB.


i have 32gb @ 2400. but it takes 1.4 on cpu/nb seems stable. waiting till i get a few more rads till i test with avx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 500W just from running IBT?!? How's that possible?


avx is evirl


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry didn't see your post before,
> 
> I need 1.66 volts in bios with LLC on high so that makes 1.68, almost hitting 1.7 under full load.


Thats right on the money with mine so you don't have a bad chip just not a great one


----------



## Mega Man

you can use the latest bios for CHV it just wont effect you .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I've since realized I measured it incorrectly. It's actually about 410W, not 500, for the entire system, not just the CPU. My guess is that the CPU under load is accounting for about 250W of that, maybe a little more. It's still a lot, though.
> 
> I'd have to have one of AMD's 16-core Opterons and a way to overclock it to 4.8 before I could pull 500W just from a CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what settings you have for your 8350/970a-ud3? I have the same cpu/mobo and I tried similar to what you are running and I am not stable in IBT and i get high temps with kuhler 620.
> 
> Just curious cause I really want to get mine stable and set all ready tired of messing with it everyday for over a week and since you have same big 2 parts thought itd be a good place to start
Click to expand...

It doesn't help that the 620 is only a H60/212EVO level cooler. 4.6-4.7Ghz is the usual range, not 4.8.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thats right on the money with mine so you don't have a bad chip just not a great one


Thnx, well its not exactly a bad chip but some are better and that makes me think its a bad chip because i cannot have the same results, u know what i mean?

Also i need more cooling with that max OC than i can get even higher, i saw once a dude had an hose on his AC and hooked it on the front side of his computer to make sure it runs very cool









I don't think its a good idea because of condensation but he got great temps with it


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

A few more to share and in a few other colors







Just experimenting









Example



For full list & free download @ 1920x1080 > https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1Njb8Bcr3b2a0F3ajBIYU9Bblk&usp=sharing


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> A few more to share and in a few other colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just experimenting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example
> 
> 
> 
> For full list & free download @ 1920x1080 > https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B1Njb8Bcr3b2a0F3ajBIYU9Bblk&usp=sharing


NICE Mech








thank you for your efforts. I am enjoying I think it was your second effort 3 wide.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Exactly what settings you have for your 8350/970a-ud3? I have the same cpu/mobo and I tried similar to what you are running and I am not stable in IBT and i get high temps with kuhler 620.
> 
> Just curious cause I really want to get mine stable and set all ready tired of messing with it everyday for over a week and since you have same big 2 parts thought itd be a good place to start


I have recently come to a conclusion on this. I think the voltage/temp spikes you normally get under load may have something to do with it. Even with my case temps never get over 52C when trying to get over 5.0ghz. Highest so far is 4.98ghz, anything over that runs but as soon as I stress test insta-black-reboot. So overall temps aren't the culprit, I think it is the spike al-be-it in a fraction of a sec but it causes incredible instability. When I move into my new house I am gonna crank up the cool and give it another go. Just something I have been pondering


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Exactly what settings you have for your 8350/970a-ud3? I have the same cpu/mobo and I tried similar to what you are running and I am not stable in IBT and i get high temps with kuhler 620.
> 
> Just curious cause I really want to get mine stable and set all ready tired of messing with it everyday for over a week and since you have same big 2 parts thought itd be a good place to start


The Kuhler 620 is a good cooler, but it doesn't pull heat off an OC 8350 as well as an HE01 will. The top-end air coolers (HE01, NH-D14, PH-TC14PE) all roughly match the performance of an H100 liquid cooler. The Kuhler is about on par with an H70. You can get a nice overclock on one, but probably not as high as 4.8. The rad just can't pull heat off faster than an 8350 clocked that fast can generate it.


----------



## brad1138

Just finished building my new FX-8350 system (see below). Haven't OCed yet but I am very pleased with the cooler. After 10 passes with IBT @ very high stress level, the max CPU temp was 40C (ambient room temp was 70F/21C) & it averaged ~80 Gflops. That is with the CPU fan never getting above 1500 RPM (max is 2000).

Going to get some base lines with Performance test and then see what I can get out of the system.


----------



## hurricane28

The data file you used did not contain a benchmark score, and can not be submitted to the HWBOT rankings!

Keep getting that same message when i try to submit my scores on HWBOT, what does that mean?

i did everything what is needed to submit scores but i am still doing something wrong here, someone can tell me what because i am getting irritated by this LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The data file you used did not contain a benchmark score, and can not be submitted to the HWBOT rankings!
> 
> Keep getting that same message when i try to submit my scores on HWBOT, what does that mean?
> 
> i did everything what is needed to submit scores but i am still doing something wrong here, someone can tell me what because i am getting irritated by this LOL


how hard can it be?

click, click


Enter hardware


unless you are using the diagnostic boot on windows and u cant load up


----------



## hurricane28

yes exactly, that is why it is so irritating because i know its all about 2 clicks but when i do that i get errors.

I think it has to do that i am using Google chrome as my default web browser.


----------



## hurricane28

HTTP Status 404 -

type Status report

message

description The requested resource () is not available.
Apache Tomcat/7.0.27

When i did the benchmark and clicked on analyze on HWBOT i get that message, do i need some patch for it before it can detect the scores? because it seems that it cannot read the score file.


----------



## aaroc

AMD FX 8350 at stock currently!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2848460


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so i just took my HD7790 Back..

found a competitor that had the hd7850 for $10 more..

so being the pain in the ass i am...

i got me a price match + discount









now bout to rip my ti back out (needed computer running, damn girlfriend can't live with out farmville...







)

wonder if she knows what its like to live/work on a farm lmao.

benchs to come









WOOT hwbot took my submit..
http://hwbot.org/submission/2396381_flailschlamp_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6405.65_primes_per_second?recalculate=true

first one, not too fancy.. lmao

only 2 canadians in the top 25, and i'm one of em EH? damn u Tarnix


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes exactly, that is why it is so irritating because i know its all about 2 clicks but when i do that i get errors.
> 
> I think it has to do that i am using Google chrome as my default web browser.


I use IE10. I know a lot of people flame IE but it works and got mine to stay clean. I don't trust google. When my gf was using it, she got so many cookies and little shopping tracking things, so now I make her use IE and no more problems with that.


----------



## kersoz2003

As my cpu and my vrm gets hot I tried to find a solution and today I got a new fan for my 212 evo which is this :



It is a 14 cm fan which is a special design. It is 14cm Blade on 12cm Fitting







so I can install a 14 cm and better fan.

the difference is amazing. My fx 8350 @ 4.2 with 1.4 volts was making 60-65 degress in full load with prime 95 test. But now it only made 49 in 2 hours full load prime95 test. And idle is 15 degrees in such hot days







. thats a WOW for me







and also my NB and WRM dropped 10 degreed from 70 to 60









I am also planning to add a second fan to it









previoulsy I was having a cpu and nb heat -caused throttle and getting over 71 degrees and lowers the cpu ghz to % 50. But now it is never going above 60 degrees with 4.2 ghz and 1.4v







I will try more overclock now









So have any of you tried a smilar thing like me ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> As my cpu and my vrm gets hot I tried to find a solution and today I got a new fan for my 212 evo which is this :
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 14 cm fan which is a special design. It is 14cm Blade on 12cm Fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I can install a 14 cm and better fan.
> 
> the difference is amazing. My fx 8350 @ 4.2 with 1.4 volts was making 60-65 degress in full load with prime 95 test. But now it only made 49 in 2 hours full load prime95 test. And idle is 15 degrees in such hot days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . thats a WOW for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also my NB and WRM dropped 10 degreed from 70 to 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also planning to add a second fan to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> previoulsy I was having a cpu and nb heat -caused throttle and getting over 71 degrees and lowers the cpu ghz to % 50. But now it is never going above 60 degrees with 4.2 ghz and 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try more overclock now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have any of you tried a smilar thing like me ?


8350 should do 4.2 on stock volts.. I would see how much more you can clock it with out raising the volts.. but the 212 isnt going to get you far in overclocking


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 8350 should do 4.2 on stock volts.. I would see how much more you can clock it with out raising the volts.. but the 212 isnt going to get you far in overclocking


Yeah what he said. But just to help you know how far that may be, most find 4.5 - 4.6ghz max OC for lack luster cooling options.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Yeah what he said. But just to help you know how far that may be, most find 4.5 - 4.6ghz max OC for lack luster cooling options.


but with default voltage (which is 1.32 v in my motherboard gigabyte 970a-d3 rev 1.3 ) I get core faults with prime 95. Even @ 4.0 ghz my stock voltage is making this faults. So I only can find 1.4 to run without any errors. is my board not good ? maybe I will try 1.37 again.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> but with default voltage (which is 1.32 v in my motherboard gigabyte 970a-d3 rev 1.3 ) I get core faults with prime 95. Even @ 4.0 ghz my stock voltage is making this faults. So I only can find 1.4 to run without any errors. is my board not good ? maybe I will try 1.37 again.


Switch to IBT and see if your CPU passes. It's possible that your board is somehow malfunctioning, but more than likely, it's the same Prime95 problem that a lot of people have with FX processors. Prime95 is known to fail frequently on perfectly good Bulldozer and Piledriver CPU's that pass tests that are even more rigorous, even at stock speeds.

If you can't pass IBT at stock either, then it's a hardware issue, and you can try to narrow it down.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Switch to IBT and see if your CPU passes. It's possible that your board is somehow malfunctioning, but more than likely, it's the same Prime95 problem that a lot of people have with FX processors. Prime95 is known to fail frequently on perfectly good Bulldozer and Piledriver CPU's that pass tests that are even more rigorous, even at stock speeds.
> 
> If you can't pass IBT at stock either, then it's a hardware issue, and you can try to narrow it down.


What do you mean with hardware issue ? You mean ram or something ? If so How can understand it ? Also now I am trying 4.5 ghz with 1.45 volts and so far going well. I will report you back


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> What do you mean with hardware issue ? You mean ram or something ? If so How can understand it ? Also now I am trying 4.5 ghz with 1.45 volts and so far going well. I will report you back


Good luck man. I hope you get it.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> As my cpu and my vrm gets hot I tried to find a solution and today I got a new fan for my 212 evo which is this :
> 
> 
> 
> It is a 14 cm fan which is a special design. It is 14cm Blade on 12cm Fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I can install a 14 cm and better fan.
> 
> the difference is amazing. My fx 8350 @ 4.2 with 1.4 volts was making 60-65 degress in full load with prime 95 test. But now it only made 49 in 2 hours full load prime95 test. And idle is 15 degrees in such hot days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . thats a WOW for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also my NB and WRM dropped 10 degreed from 70 to 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also planning to add a second fan to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> previoulsy I was having a cpu and nb heat -caused throttle and getting over 71 degrees and lowers the cpu ghz to % 50. But now it is never going above 60 degrees with 4.2 ghz and 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try more overclock now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have any of you tried a smilar thing like me ?


How do you have this fan installed? Very interesting.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

woot woot, scored on this deal.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6786385
thats the old card(er one that was just taken out)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6800584
new hd7850

is one happy gamer


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> woot woot, scored on this deal.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6786385
> thats the old card(er one that was just taken out)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6800584
> new hd7850
> 
> is one happy gamer


Grats man, enjoy!!


----------



## Mega Man

2 flames guys

thought you all might be interested windows 8.1 is here
http://web.esd.microsoft.com/W81RPE/8D9D29D6956B5DA9DF2BC5B738CF9D6956B5DA9D8/Windows8-RT-KB2849636-x64.msu


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> How do you have this fan installed? Very interesting.


In the evo's box there are two fan clips like this :



so I mounted these to the fan and clipped on the heat sink







)


----------



## brad1138

http://valid.canardpc.com/2849498

http://valid.canardpc.com/2849498

Easy OC @ stock voltage. Stable under IBT w/~88GFlops I tried to increase multiplier to 21 on top of that (4620MHz) but it crashed. Probably stay @ 4400 for a while, till I have time to play with voltages.


----------



## KyadCK

Whee, ramdisk!

So, I've got someone who want's to see how fast we can get RAMDisks. As such, I have a challenge for all of you. Make a ramdisk, run Crystalmark, and post a screenshot in the same style as the one above. Ramdisk can be any size, and you can use any Ramdisk software (although SoftPerfect is the best I've seen and it's free), as long as you can run Crystalmark 1GB for 5 runs per test.

Winner gets.... A spot in the OP until they're beaten I guess.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

first







waiting to be trumped


----------



## Austel

Last night I was pushing the overclock on my FX-8350 but without realising one of the fans on my cooler had stopped. This had caused temperatures to reach 80 degrees!! I was out of the room for no longer than 2 minutes when this had occurred but by the time I got back to my PC I'm guessing it must have been at last 1 min or so at that temp. PC didnt freeze or crash and I shutdown the test straight away. I reinstalled my Noctua NH-D14 as I knew that one had no fault.I Booted PC and found the default memory speed is no longer 1333 and dropped down to 1066mhz. Even in 3dmark it shows memory has reduced from 1333 to 1066mhz. It seems that the default memory multiplier is lower now. I've run a couple of tests and benchmarks and performance seems to be around the same but memory multiplier is slightly higher now to get 2040mhz. I know it was careless to be not in front of PC for the full duration but leading up to this but I had no idea that this would happen. I've run prime95 for 1hr since this occurred and seemed stable but unsure if I've damaged the CPU or motherboard? Has anyone experienced this issue before? Prior to this I was planning on buying a higher quality motherboard but at this point not sure if I should buy a new CPU first? I would appreciate anyone's feedback. Thank you.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Last night I was pushing the overclock on my FX-8350 but without realising one of the fans on my cooler had stopped. This had caused temperatures to reach 80 degrees!! I was out of the room for no longer than 2 minutes when this had occurred but by the time I got back to my PC I'm guessing it must have been at last 1 min or so at that temp. PC didnt freeze or crash and I shutdown the test straight away. I reinstalled my Noctua NH-D14 as I knew that one had no fault.I Booted PC and found the default memory speed is no longer 1333 and dropped down to 1066mhz. Even in 3dmark it shows memory has reduced from 1333 to 1066mhz. It seems that the default memory multiplier is lower now. I've run a couple of tests and benchmarks and performance seems to be around the same but memory multiplier is slightly higher now to get 2040mhz. I know it was careless to be not in front of PC for the full duration but leading up to this but I had no idea that this would happen. I've run prime95 for 1hr since this occurred and seemed stable but unsure if I've damaged the CPU or motherboard? Has anyone experienced this issue before? Prior to this I was planning on buying a higher quality motherboard but at this point not sure if I should buy a new CPU first? I would appreciate anyone's feedback. Thank you.


ive run into 80 degrees quite a bit and no lasting damage lol

have you tried resetting cmos?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting to be trumped


damn you 2400 guys


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> damn you 2400 guys


so how do these scores add up to a single number rank?

i've been toying with the idea of getting 2133ish stable at this clock and doing the bench again.

i am however waiting to see other results to get an idea what tweaks will effect this bench, i've got a slight suspicion that raw clock speed of the CPU doesn't really factor too too much (both you and KyadCK have higher clocks then i do :/ )

i'd love to see other @ 2400 or higher do this.

Lets get a formula together!..hehehe i can pretend to be Bill Nye can't i? that guys Bad ass


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so how do these scores add up to a single number rank?
> 
> i've been toying with the idea of getting 2133ish stable at this clock and doing the bench again.
> 
> i am however waiting to see other results to get an idea what tweaks will effect this bench, i've got a slight suspicion that raw clock speed of the CPU doesn't really factor too too much (both you and KyadCK have higher clocks then i do :/ )
> 
> i'd love to see other @ 2400 or higher do this.
> 
> Lets get a formula together!..hehehe i can pretend to be Bill Nye can't i? that guys Bad ass


sadly i can't hit 2400 but ill have a play around later and post if i beat....maybe kyadck can explain how ranks will be calculated


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive run into 80 degrees quite a bit and no lasting damage lol
> 
> have you tried resetting cmos?


i hope that is not with your custom water loop


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sadly i can't hit 2400


awww why not? your using microns...

i would think they would be up to the task

edit: just noitced you running 16gb. 4x4? if so disregard..didn't think the imc can do 4 sticks at 2400...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> awww why not? your using microns...
> 
> i would think they would be up to the task
> 
> edit: just noitced you running 16gb. 4x4? if so disregard..didn't think the imc can do 4 sticks at 2400...


aye its 4x4









i can hit 2300+ but not 2400








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i hope that is not with your custom water loop


why not? hitting 80c isnt that bad if u do it now and again

and ive done it on my nh d14 too

uve either got the balls or u dont


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye its 4x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can hit 2300+ but not 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not? hitting 80c isnt that bad if u do it now and again
> 
> and ive done it on my nh d14 too
> 
> uve either got the balls or u dont


ye i know for short period of time its okay but isn't that a bit high for your clc?

Also the vrm gets pretty hot at those temps and i think they throttle before 75c in my case that is.


----------



## gertruude

no throttling on my end my man, i got vrm cooling and you try running some benchmarks at 5.3ghz+ and see if you dont hit 75+


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, i assume you are using an spot fan on them?

i have 120mm fan blowing on them.

Well you clearly have better cooling than me so i can't do heavy benches at 5.3 that is why i was using the HWBOT prime bench because its only few seconds









5ghz is the max i can get with this cooler for 24/7 use and i can bench at 5.2 but that is the max i can get









OR i have to do what another guy did









he had an hose mounted on his AC and connected it at the front of his case blowing cold air in to his case LOL


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sadly i can't hit 2400 but ill have a play around later and post if i beat....maybe kyadck can explain how ranks will be calculated


heh wait till I get home


----------



## Alatar

Sup


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


run superpi32m









hwbot prime is seconds long, do it!!!!


----------



## Alatar

I don't want to run 32M lol, it's boring and scary, and I don't have that much time.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well i no longer have my FX system but seeing those Ramdisk numbers i thought what the hell, i'll give that a go and see what happens









I have never tried a Ramdisk before but i couldn't resist having a go. Id love to have given this a try on my old system, but heres what i got with 2133Mhz Ram , any good ?


----------



## Paladine

Sorry guys but time for me to leave. I am in the process of deleting all my posts as my online stalkers have found me here too. Seems there is no sanctuary even when I want to talk to friends about a hobby we have in common.

Was nice to have known you all, keep on OCing.

Paladine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I don't want to run 32M lol, it's boring and scary, and I don't have that much time.


I was also wondering why you keep posting in this thread when you keep putting the fx 8300's down in the intel threads

you either love us or hate us and all i see is you saying we have sucky cpu's









You just can't keep away


----------



## Austel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive run into 80 degrees quite a bit and no lasting damage lol
> 
> have you tried resetting cmos?


Yeah I tried resetting cmos but still had the same issue. I tried playing world of warcraft and a memory error occurred and crashed after about 40 minutes and this has never occurred since I've overclocked this rig. I tried Need for Speed most wanted and that froze after 10 minutes lol. In the end as a test I put some spare memory in and registered as 1333 in bios and 1600 as soon as selected the appropriate profile. I'm so relieved but just show's you how easy it is to damage components when temps get to high. Even if it's just for a minute or so!!. Usually I'm really carfeul and wont make the same mistake again. I'll definitely monitor temps much more closely when testing a new overclock especially when it's getting over 4.8ghz. I'll stick with the slower ram for the moment so I can get a better quality motherboard as I'm sick of the vdroop! Quite a relief. Thanks for responding to my post. Cheers


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> Yeah I tried resetting cmos but still had the same issue. I tried playing world of warcraft and a memory error occurred and crashed after about 40 minutes and this has never occurred since I've overclocked this rig. I tried Need for Speed most wanted and that froze after 10 minutes lol. In the end as a test I put some spare memory in and registered as 1333 in bios and 1600 as soon as selected the appropriate profile. I'm so relieved but just show's you how easy it is to damage components when temps get to high. Even if it's just for a minute or so!!. Usually I'm really carfeul and wont make the same mistake again. I'll definitely monitor temps much more closely when testing a new overclock especially when it's getting over 4.8ghz. I'll stick with the slower ram for the moment so I can get a better quality motherboard as I'm sick of the vdroop! Quite a relief. Thanks for responding to my post. Cheers


sorry to hear that you fried something, its not easy to do!

I guess temps in the land of oz play a major part too


----------



## Alatar

I'm so buttmad right now....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761



ran out of LN2....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I was also wondering why you keep posting in this thread when you keep putting the fx 8300's down in the intel threads
> 
> you either love us or hate us and all i see is you saying we have sucky cpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't keep away


Because I have one and even though it may not be the fastest thing on the planet I love tweaking it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm so buttmad right now....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761
> 
> 
> 
> ran out of LN2....
> Because I have one and even though it may not be the fastest thing on the planet I love tweaking it.


I think from an enthusiast standpoint the tweaking is more fun than what it actually does lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> awww why not? your using microns...
> 
> i would think they would be up to the task
> 
> edit: just noitced you running 16gb. 4x4? if so disregard..didn't think the imc can do 4 sticks at 2400...


mone can with 8gb sticks no less....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no throttling on my end my man, i got vrm cooling and you try running some benchmarks at 5.3ghz+ and see if you dont hit 75+


try 5.5 ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Sorry guys but time for me to leave. I am in the process of deleting all my posts as my online stalkers have found me here too. Seems there is no sanctuary even when I want to talk to friends about a hobby we have in common.
> 
> Was nice to have known you all, keep on OCing.
> 
> Paladine


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOdont go pal !~ dont ( and next time use a different name )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try 5.5 ghz


If i could i would









my psu is a bit low for 5.5ghz im afraid

when i get a new psu ill try it but car failed MOT so i got that to pay out this month


----------



## hurricane28

damn cars









can't have both, i really want an custom water loop but my wallet says no so i have to be more patient for now


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so how do these scores add up to a single number rank?
> 
> i've been toying with the idea of getting 2133ish stable at this clock and doing the bench again.
> 
> i am however waiting to see other results to get an idea what tweaks will effect this bench, i've got a slight suspicion that raw clock speed of the CPU doesn't really factor too too much (both you and KyadCK have higher clocks then i do :/ )
> 
> i'd love to see other @ 2400 or higher do this.
> 
> Lets get a formula together!..hehehe i can pretend to be Bill Nye can't i? that guys Bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> sadly i can't hit 2400 but ill have a play around later and post if i beat....maybe kyadck can explain how ranks will be calculated
Click to expand...

When using only one software, the results should scale across all scores. Higher is better.

In the case of using other softwares that may scale differently on the different tests (and of course, speed vs timings), I'll pull a percentage difference from each of the 8 tests, add them all together (IE, 5600 vs 4800 Seq = 17% and 450 vs 500 4K = -11%. Net is 6% faster for the 1st one) and the one that ends up with a positive win percentage wins.

Sorry Gurty, your minor improvements over FlailScHLAMP's Seq speeds isn't enough to overcome his devastating lead on the Randoms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well i no longer have my FX system but seeing those Ramdisk numbers i thought what the hell, i'll give that a go and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried a Ramdisk before but i couldn't resist having a go. Id love to have given this a try on my old system, but heres what i got with 2133Mhz Ram , any good ?


While very good, I can only put 8300 chips in the OP for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Yeah i know , i wasn't trying to hit the OP top spot ha ha , i was just curious how well it would work on my system XD I was quite shocked when i saw the numbers go that high lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

is anyone else getting grief from chrome and shockwave/flash ?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Sup


Good lord that's a lot of primes per second!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Good lord that's a lot of primes per second!


I actually have a score that's close to 7400









It's just still on my rig's ssd.


----------



## Durquavian

Boy I tell you, it is an uphill battle trying to have a rational discussion with some people. If it weren't for the haters on both sides, more of these threads would be a lot better experience.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Boy I tell you, it is an uphill battle trying to have a rational discussion with some people. If it weren't for the haters on both sides, more of these threads would be a lot better experience.


Whatever are you referring to???? lol


----------



## M3TAl

Pulling out the old AMD system before heading off to the military?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Whatever are you referring to???? lol


Still cant get them to be reasonable. Say stock for stock and then they give you same OCs. So you go same % oc to keep it equal and then they say you can go higher on Intel. Of course not one has Linked a bench of their own.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Still cant get them to be reasonable. Say stock for stock and then they give you same OCs. So you go same % oc to keep it equal and then they say you can go higher on Intel. Of course not one has Linked a bench of their own.


All I really am trying to do is to educate a little, apparently I fail as a teacher









The truth is that for the vast majority of users who don't overclock ( poor misguided devils) and run anything they have at stock, the new 5 ghz AMD chip will actually be a match for the 4770k ( cinebench multithread for example) in some benches and be a real challenge the i 5 Haswell's to keep up with in anything meaningful.

I've presented a bunch of examples demonstrating that it will indeed be competitive for that type of consumer. This seems quite unsettling to some.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> All I really am trying to do is to educate a little, apparently I fail as a teacher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that for the vast majority of users who don't overclock ( poor misguided devils) and run anything they have at stock, the new 5 ghz AMD chip will actually be a match for the 4770k ( cinebench multithread for example) in some benches and be a real challenge the i 5 Haswell's to keep up with in anything meaningful.
> 
> I've presented a bunch of examples demonstrating that it will indeed be competitive for that type of consumer. This seems quite unsettling to some.


I am still in battle. Hard as you know what too not to go off on I8thebones. I don't want to respond to any of his. Did respond to one aminute ago. he posted a bench to prove the 8350 sucked and there was no 8350 in the bench.


----------



## Devildog83

Well I have made it this far for everyday cruising speeds. I can get higher but w/o full watercooling I don't want to run any high for everyday clocks.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well I have made it this far for everyday cruising speeds. I can get higher but w/o full watercooling I don't want to run any high for everyday clocks.


I see you are running it with a H100i. What temperatures does it reach when stressed?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well I have made it this far for everyday cruising speeds. I can get higher but w/o full watercooling I don't want to run any high for everyday clocks.


its amazing that the 50mhz's from 4.66 to 4.71, requires such a bump in voltage.

i'm playing it safe in my sauna.. but boy...

come winter.. where is around 15*c in here, I'll hit 4.8 on air







til then i'm kinda looking sideways at the antec h2o 620 i have yet to put in my old lady's hackintosh (pardon the swear word ) curious if it would get me over that bump...

inwardly i doubting it. i've had it a week and not installed it into anything must be a record for me or something


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I actually have a score that's close to 7400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just still on my rig's ssd.


nice score i am hoping to have time to oc some on this board...... then ill crush you!~
( hoping we can start beating that 3k intel chip lol )

side note these 14ish hour days are killing me worked 20 this weekend ..... 16 on sat alone


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys its been a while. I have been thinking of getting a Corsair h80i to replace my Hyper 212 evo. A worthy upgrade do you think?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys its been a while. I have been thinking of getting a Corsair h80i to replace my Hyper 212 evo. A worthy upgrade do you think?


nope if i were you i would get or h100i or like an 240 rad cooler, the h80i is not better than the hyper 212EVO


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys its been a while. I have been thinking of getting a Corsair h80i to replace my Hyper 212 evo. A worthy upgrade do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> nope if i were you i would get or h100i or like an 240 rad cooler, the h80i is not better than the hyper 212EVO
Click to expand...

... Wow, way to go...

@Deadboy:

212Evo = H60 (Single Tower = Single Thick)
NH-D14 = H80(i) (Double Tower = Double Think)
H100(i) = slightly better. (Same rad space as Double Thick, but can have more fans)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

new high score...



another one...

someones other then gurty must want to take a stab at it?


----------



## Alatar

Got the screen from the ssd. The chip could have done much more but I wanted to get the cpu-z validation with the LN2 I had left so I didn't push further with hwbot prime. Still a pretty nice score I guess.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got the screen from the ssd. The chip could have done much more but I wanted to get the cpu-z validation with the LN2 I had left so I didn't push further with hwbot prime. Still a pretty nice score I guess.


Not bad at all matey...sorry everyone has to see the crap posts....i hate to see bad information given out!!!


----------



## d1nky

ive read about ten reviews and graphs on performance for aircoolers and AIO.

both are crap in my opinion from experiencing this loooooop!

the hyper evo even with 2 high airflow fans cant out perform or get near the H80i with equivalent fans.

its not rocket science but water cools about ten times better than air. at higher temperatures the designs of these aircoolers with their vapour chambers cant dissipate X amount of heat, hence the huge climb of temps with more volts. also theres plenty of heatsoak going on.

and the evo is a little less better than the aegir which is less better than the noctua NH**.... which is crap compared to waterloops


----------



## LauraG

First I haven't posted since I put info up about the horrid asus board issues but wanted to say thanks to those in this thread, after reading through it I decided to try the intel burn test and it would not even run 1 pass and forced me to dig around my settings to find out why. Ended up resetting the bios as somehow the cpu fsb I think it was called in the bios said 215mhz and the multiplier was showing odd numbers for the cpu speed. So did a full bios reset and "I have the 8320" set the multiplier to 20 so it runs at 4ghz. So far all is good. Ran the burn in test and it was very stable and the cpu never went over 54c "129f" I assume that is good on aircool.

I also read back about the ramdisk , can someone share how much of a benefit this is and what is a good program to run? Sorry if it was posted in the back, little lazy this morning cooking breakfast and rebooting this bogged down windows lol

this was my first test run


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> new high score...
> 
> 
> 
> another one...
> 
> someones other then gurty must want to take a stab at it?


Genuine question here, why when i run the same test as you have do i get nearly double the figures ? I mean as in why does my Haswell & 2133Mhz ram score 2x higher than the FX & 2400Mhz in a Ramdisk test ?


----------



## LauraG

speaking of ramdisk questions , this can't be right can it? can the performance gap between physical drive and ram be this much????


----------



## vakuum13

Hallo everybody,

Does anybody know something about the 1310PGY stepping? I have got a FX8350 with that stepping, but at the moment no motherboard to test...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vakuum13*
> 
> Hallo everybody,
> 
> Does anybody know something about the 1310PGY stepping? I have got a FX8350 with that stepping, but at the moment no motherboard to test...


welcome

Its a batch number 13=2013 10=10th week


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> First I haven't posted since I put info up about the horrid asus board issues but wanted to say thanks to those in this thread, after reading through it I decided to try the intel burn test and it would not even run 1 pass and forced me to dig around my settings to find out why. Ended up resetting the bios as somehow the cpu fsb I think it was called in the bios said 215mhz and the multiplier was showing odd numbers for the cpu speed. So did a full bios reset and "I have the 8320" set the multiplier to 20 so it runs at 4ghz. So far all is good. Ran the burn in test and it was very stable and the cpu never went over 54c "129f" I assume that is good on aircool.
> 
> I also read back about the ramdisk , can someone share how much of a benefit this is and what is a good program to run? Sorry if it was posted in the back, little lazy this morning cooking breakfast and rebooting this bogged down windows lol
> 
> this was my first test run


FWIW, those are the same scores I get @ stock speed (4GHz) with my 8350. If you select "High or Very High" for stress level, you should get closer to 75. At stock voltage I was able to set FSB to 220 and get a stable 4.4GHz. I didn't search back for all your previous posts, sorry if this is redundant.


----------



## vakuum13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> welcome
> 
> Its a batch number 13=2013 10=10th week


Thanks. I wanted to know if anybody has maybe the same stepping and could give his results. Yersterday I was in three shops to find a 1302 Stepping. But there was just 1308PGT in two shops to buy and in the last shop the stepping which i have bought.


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> FWIW, those are the same scores I get @ stock speed (4GHz) with my 8350. If you select "High or Very High" for stress level, you should get closer to 75. At stock voltage I was able to set FSB to 220 and get a stable 4.4GHz. I didn't search back for all your previous posts, sorry if this is redundant.


ok I'll try the fsb setting but when I had to reset the bios I think it was at 215 or something and the burn in test wouldn't even start, but I'll give it a try here shortly and see what it does


----------



## Alatar

if anyone is interested here's some FX8320 LN2 benching footage. Chip running at 6.2ghz in the vid. And the real temps are -196, the probe just doesn't go that far down.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vakuum13*
> 
> Thanks. I wanted to know if anybody has maybe the same stepping and could give his results. Yersterday I was in three shops to find a 1302 Stepping. But there was just 1308PGT in two shops to buy and in the last shop the stepping which i have bought.


Personally i think its a little pointless comparing batch numbers, You would have to have exactly the same setup to be able to compare....there's just too many variables









Lets us know what motherboard etc etc you gonna be using with the cpu and possibly we could tell you what to expect









If you say 212 EVO for your cooler im gonna scream


----------



## VitalShot

Out of curiosity guys, what does it take to cool these chips daily at 5 Ghz? Does it take an AIO or a custom loop? I'm considering upgrading to an 8350 and a better cooler, but I need to know whether I could get away with keeping my current case and getting an AIO or if I need to upgrade my case and set up a loop.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Out of curiosity guys, what does it take to cool these chips daily at 5 Ghz? Does it take an AIO or a custom loop? I'm considering upgrading to an 8350 and a better cooler, but I need to know whether I could get away with keeping my current case and getting an AIO or if I need to upgrade my case and set up a loop.


Depends if you want a aio or do u really want a loop

Ive seen H100i's get to 5ghz(in winter) but ive also seen loops just killing it....

end of the day do you want a crappy AIO or do u want a nice loop you've constructed yourself and be able to push the CPU further than any H100i will get you

Also ive seen FX 8350's not being able to hit the 5ghz mark

Nothing is guaranteed









Depends if you are willing to spend the money


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Depends if you want a aio or do u really want a loop
> 
> Ive seen H100i's get to 5ghz(in winter) but ive also seen loops just killing it....
> 
> end of the day do you want a crappy AIO or do u want a nice loop you've constructed yourself and be able to push the CPU further than any H100i will get you
> 
> Also ive seen FX 8350's not being able to hit the 5ghz mark
> 
> Nothing is guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if you are willing to spend the money


So an H100i would only daily 5 Ghz in the Winter if the chip can even reach those clocks? In that case custom loop it is, what case would you guys say I go for a custom loop? I'm thinking either HAF X or Switch 810.

Do note however that this project will not take place anytime soon, I'm just trying to get an idea of how much money I need to spend on it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> So an H100i would only daily 5 Ghz in the Winter if the chip can even reach those clocks? In that case custom loop it is, what case would you guys say I go for a custom loop? I'm thinking either HAF X or Switch 810.
> 
> Do note however that this project will not take place anytime soon, I'm just trying to get an idea of how much money I need to spend on it


Youll be able to game at 5ghz on a H100i but ive seen people on H100i lower clocks in summer to compensate

Others will be able to give you another perspective, but i think ive told you right

I have a loop and haf x so im biased


----------



## Deadboy90

Just woke up and saw hurricane arguing with everyone. Guess some things stil haven't changed since the last time I was on this thread.







anyway, the h80i may be the only way for me to go because my thematake v3 case may not be able to mount the rad properly for the 100i. I have 2 fans mounted on the top finally but they are both VERY crooked and held on by 2 and 3 screws respectively. The problem is that the top of the case where the double slot is is too close to the motherboard. I have MAYBE a quarter inch. So either I would need to start drilling holes to make it fit or i would be mounting my water cooler crooked, neither really appeals to me. On the other hand I have an open 120mm slot where the h80i could fit no problem.


----------



## vakuum13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Personally i think its a little pointless comparing batch numbers, You would have to have exactly the same setup to be able to compare....there's just too many variables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets us know what motherboard etc etc you gonna be using with the cpu and possibly we could tell you what to expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say 212 EVO for your cooler im gonna scream


I t

I am from Germany. It is a bit complicated for me to write in english what I mean. I think a good CPU with potential is the base for good overclocking results. When you use a Gigabyte UD7 or a Asus Sabertooth there are just little differences. So it does not depand, which motherboard you use, if you use a good motherboard for overclocking. I will buy a Sabertooth 2.0 and that's a good choise I think. My own is a watercooling system with tripple radiator and a heatkiller 3.0 cooler for cooling only the CPU.


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Personally i think its a little pointless comparing batch numbers, You would have to have exactly the same setup to be able to compare....there's just too many variables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets us know what motherboard etc etc you gonna be using with the cpu and possibly we could tell you what to expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say 212 EVO for your cooler im gonna scream


I can't tell if that is a joke or for real because thought I the Hyper N520 was a decent purchase


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Youll be able to game at 5ghz on a H100i but ive seen people on H100i lower clocks in summer to compensate
> 
> Others will be able to give you another perspective, but i think ive told you right
> 
> I have a loop and haf x so im biased


How much rad do you need to cool an 8350 at 5 Ghz? Just a thin 360 rad or a thick 360 rad? Or could you even scrape by on a 240 rad?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vakuum13*
> 
> I t
> 
> I am from Germany. It is a bit complicated for me to write in english what I mean. I think a good CPU with potential is the base for good overclocking results. When you use a Gigabyte UD7 or a Asus Sabertooth there are just little differences. So it does not depand, which motherboard you use, if you use a good motherboard for overclocking. I will buy a Sabertooth 2.0 and that's a good choise I think. My own is a watercooling system with tripple radiator and a heatkiller 3.0 cooler for cooling only the CPU.


Nice i have the sabertooth 2.0 too and i promise you will love it

I look forward to you posting your results etc when you get it all set up


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> How much rad do you need to cool an 8350 at 5 Ghz? Just a thin 360 rad or a thick 360 rad? Or could you even scrape by on a 240 rad?


A few here have 240 rads and get good results, i got the xspc 360 skinny rad with 6 fans, i did have a 60mm rad but i stuck a screwdriver through it lol

on the 60mm with 3 fans i was 53-55c full [email protected]

with the skinny rad and 6 fans im around 58C full load in this heat

I got to pop to asda lol ill be back if u need mor einfo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> I can't tell if that is a joke or for real because thought I the Hyper N520 was a decent purchase


There is a running joke in this thread about the 212 evo, sorry if it confused you.

I have the N620, it's the big brother of the one you purchased. It's a fairly good air cooling solution . . However , even in the best of configurations 4.7 Ghz or so will be where it will probably bumps into it's thermal limit while stressing.


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> A few here have 240 rads and get good results, i got the xspc 360 skinny rad with 6 fans, i did have a 60mm rad but i stuck a screwdriver through it lol
> 
> on the 60mm with 3 fans i was 53-55c full [email protected]
> 
> with the skinny rad and 6 fans im around 58C full load in this heat
> 
> I got to pop to asda lol ill be back if u need mor einfo


Okay, thanks! Also you don't need six fans on a skinny rad, it will only help temps by like 2C at best. It's unnecessary noise in my opinion lol. I think I would get the RX360 kit along with six Gentle Typhoon AP-14s and a case upgrade.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Genuine question here, why when i run the same test as you have do i get nearly double the figures ? I mean as in why does my Haswell & 2133Mhz ram score 2x higher than the FX & 2400Mhz in a Ramdisk test ?


doesn't Intel run quad channel. AMD dual. Could explain double outcome.


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a running joke in this thread about the 212 evo, sorry if it confused you.
> 
> I have the N620, it's the big brother of the one you purchased. It's a fairly good air cooling solution . . However , even in the best of configurations 4.7 Ghz or so will be where it will probably bumps into it's thermal limit while stressing.


Ah ok, I am not much of a tweaker / overclocker, found these forums when trying to narrow a motherboard issue down and after reading some of the threads I got interested in a few of the tweaks. was the main reason I picked up the 8320 "already had the 8350" and read that it would clock to the 8350 speed without any issues.

with the cooler I bought it idles around 23c/73f


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> doesn't Intel run quad channel. AMD dual. Could explain double outcome.


Only LGA2011 chips have quad channel memory.

Intel's memory controllers just are very much refined. Not that either company is really restricted or bottlenecked by memory bandwidth at all but intel's IMCs do allow for far greater performance.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Only LGA2011 chips have quad channel memory.
> 
> Intel's memory controllers just are very much refined. Not that either company is really restricted or bottlenecked by memory bandwidth at all but intel's IMCs do allow for far greater performance.


thought I might be wrong. Oh well then I have no idea.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Ah ok, I am not much of a tweaker / overclocker, found these forums when trying to narrow a motherboard issue down and after reading some of the threads I got interested in a few of the tweaks. was the main reason I picked up the 8320 "already had the 8350" and read that it would clock to the 8350 speed without any issues.
> 
> with the cooler I bought it idles around 23c/73f


What are your specs? Fill out a rig builder so we can see.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> I can't tell if that is a joke or for real because thought I the Hyper N520 was a decent purchase


I owned the n520 not a bad cooler but I barely could get 4.6 without cooking the chip


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Only LGA2011 chips have quad channel memory.
> 
> Intel's memory controllers just are very much refined. Not that either company is really restricted or bottlenecked by memory bandwidth at all but intel's IMCs do allow for far greater performance.


What does that performance enable though? It's like either having a wooden paddle for your boat or a diamond encrusted one made from adamantium.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What does that performance enable though? It's like either having a wooden paddle for your boat or a diamond encrusted one made from adamantium.


I know, as I said neither company is really bottlenecked by it.

But there are some tests (synthetic most of the time) where it shows. Which is why when you measure ramdisk perf or just pure memory reads/writes with aida for example you'll see the difference. Doesn't matter at all in the real world but that's the reason you see lower RAMdisk perf.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Okay, thanks! Also you don't need six fans on a skinny rad, it will only help temps by like 2C at best. It's unnecessary noise in my opinion lol. I think I would get the RX360 kit along with six Gentle Typhoon AP-14s and a case upgrade.


You are probably right lol and i cant be bothered to take 3 fans off to check









Anyhow i bought 6 sp120's high performance fans and i think since i bought them ill keep on for now and yeah it sounds like jet engines on full whack but i got a fan controller to keep the noise minimal, i can hear my gfx cards fans more than them on full whack ouch!!









My son wants a watercooled pc for xmas so ill give him 3 of them, hopefully steamroller is out by then









Thanks for rep btw much obliged


----------



## LauraG

ok filled out that rig builder thing


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You are probably right lol and i cant be bothered to take 3 fans off to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow i bought 6 sp120's high performance fans and i think since i bought them ill keep on for now and yeah it sounds like jet engines on full whack but i got a fan controller to keep the noise minimal, i can hear my gfx cards fans more than them on full whack ouch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son wants a watercooled pc for xmas so ill give him 3 of them, hopefully steamroller is out by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for rep btw much obliged


Yeah, hopefully Steamroller is out by then, I think it's actually supposed to launch in December.

But if I have the cash before Steamroller launches I'll just get the 8350 and loop because I would probably still be happy lol. Your welcome for the rep by the way


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> ok filled out that rig builder thing


Now just add it to your Signature









I wish other companies would use 8+2 Phase on their 970 Chipset boards. Gigabyte just goes that extra mile it seems.


----------



## LauraG

uh ok I think I got it lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I see you are running it with a H100i. What temperatures does it reach when stressed?



The NB was about 59C when I took was under Prime 95


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> new high score...
> 
> another one...
> 
> someones other then gurty must want to take a stab at it?
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine question here, why when i run the same test as you have do i get nearly double the figures ? I mean as in why does my Haswell & 2133Mhz ram score 2x higher than the FX & 2400Mhz in a Ramdisk test ?
Click to expand...

Intel IMC > AMD IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> speaking of ramdisk questions , this can't be right can it? can the performance gap between physical drive and ram be this much????


Yes, easily. Dual Channel DDR3 1600 is PC12800, in other words it's rated for 12.8GB/s. The question is how effectively the IMC can access that and how well the Ramdisk drivers were written.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Personally i think its a little pointless comparing batch numbers, You would have to have exactly the same setup to be able to compare....there's just too many variables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets us know what motherboard etc etc you gonna be using with the cpu and possibly we could tell you what to expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say 212 EVO for your cooler im gonna scream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if that is a joke or for real because thought I the Hyper N520 was a decent purchase
Click to expand...

Not if you plan to overclock very much. It's certainly better than the stock cooler though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Youll be able to game at 5ghz on a H100i but ive seen people on H100i lower clocks in summer to compensate
> 
> Others will be able to give you another perspective, but i think ive told you right
> 
> I have a loop and haf x so im biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much rad do you need to cool an 8350 at 5 Ghz? Just a thin 360 rad or a thick 360 rad? Or could you even scrape by on a 240 rad?
Click to expand...

Some have used a thick 240 to get 5Ghz. I believe F3ers does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Genuine question here, why when i run the same test as you have do i get nearly double the figures ? I mean as in why does my Haswell & 2133Mhz ram score 2x higher than the FX & 2400Mhz in a Ramdisk test ?
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't Intel run quad channel. AMD dual. Could explain double outcome.
Click to expand...

Only on EE, E5, and E7 CPUs. He is running an i7.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Genuine question here, why when i run the same test as you have do i get nearly double the figures ? I mean as in why does my Haswell & 2133Mhz ram score 2x higher than the FX & 2400Mhz in a Ramdisk test ?


from what i can tell from my usage during the bench. this is a single threaded bench.

so it would seem to favor intel in that respect.

however, i'm noticing differences with minor tweaks. so this seems to be a nice bench to guage your memory OC

and as far as haswell being double the figures... we've gatta have something to catch up too now don't we?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel IMC > AMD IMC.
> Yes, easily. Dual Channel DDR3 1600 is PC12800, in other words it's rated for 12.8GB/s. The question is how effectively the IMC can access that and how well the Ramdisk drivers were written.
> Not if you plan to overclock very much. It's certainly better than the stock cooler though.
> Some have used a thick 240 to get 5Ghz. I believe F3ers does.
> Only on EE, E5, and E7 CPUs. He is running an i7.


I wouldnt say thick bit it manages


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Thanks KyadCK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> from what i can tell from my usage during the bench. this is a single threaded bench.
> 
> so it would seem to favor intel in that respect.
> 
> however, i'm noticing differences with minor tweaks. so this seems to be a nice bench to guage your memory OC
> 
> and as far as haswell being double the figures... we've gatta have something to catch up too now don't we?


I was just surprised as to the difference but now i kinda know why. I wasn't trying to compare Haswell in general lol , just my result.

I have owned three FX series of cpu and still have three more A series pc's awaiting my attention, AMD will always have a place for me


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel IMC > AMD IMC.
> Yes, easily. Dual Channel DDR3 1600 is PC12800, in other words it's rated for 12.8GB/s. The question is how effectively the IMC can access that and how well the Ramdisk drivers were written.
> .


I have to say after installing the free ramdisk and moving my browser cache over I can see the improvement, now not so much on the data transfer side , I am not sure if windows 8 caches transfers but moving a 3gb file took about the same time with "COPY" from the physical drive to the ramdrive and then deleting the original file and repeating that to a new directory. I also was fairly impressed about how fast it loaded a closed web page "open recently closed" I opened up 4 youtube video tabs like that and it loaded all 4 tabs at the same time, no load delay on the videos at all.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Now just add it to your Signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish other companies would use 8+2 Phase on their 970 Chipset boards. Gigabyte just goes that extra mile it seems.


6+2 isn't that bad. I have been hitting a thermal wall before the power one on my board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel IMC > AMD IMC.
> Yes, easily. Dual Channel DDR3 1600 is PC12800, in other words it's rated for 12.8GB/s. The question is how effectively the IMC can access that and how well the Ramdisk drivers were written.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say after installing the free ramdisk and moving my browser cache over I can see the improvement, now not so much on the data transfer side , I am not sure if windows 8 caches transfers but moving a 3gb file took about the same time with "COPY" from the physical drive to the ramdrive and then deleting the original file and repeating that to a new directory. I also was fairly impressed about how fast it loaded a closed web page "open recently closed" I opened up 4 youtube video tabs like that and it loaded all 4 tabs at the same time, no load delay on the videos at all.
Click to expand...

Just be careful that you don't restart your computer without backing up the RAMDisk. It's in RAM, and as such you lose it all when the computer shuts down unless you make a copy to a SSD or HDD. I believe SoftPerfect has it's own backup function and will auto-load the RamDisk on startup, but it does impact shutdown and startup times for obvious reasons.

I personally use RAMDisks when playing things like Skyrim. The load times are non-existent, and you can easily just copy/paste the games you want (or with Steam games, using Steam Mover) into the ramdisk, run it from there, and delete the RAMDisk when done.

Another fun one was I mounted an OpenSUSE ISO from one RAMDisk and installed it in a VM that was on another RAMDisk. You'll never see an OS move so fast as that did in your life.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Still cant get them to be reasonable. Say stock for stock and then they give you same OCs. So you go same % oc to keep it equal and then they say you can go higher on Intel. Of course not one has Linked a bench of their own.


Just ignore them. Anyone who starts a game of "my Intel can overclock more than your AMD" (or vice versa) needs to get out of their parent's basement and get a life. And they should be kicked off this site, because they're not offering anything useful, just trolling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys its been a while. I have been thinking of getting a Corsair h80i to replace my Hyper 212 evo. A worthy upgrade do you think?


Not enough of one to justify the expense IMO. If you're going to spend money and replace a 212 Evo with something better, step up to an H100 or better, or one of the dual-tower air coolers. Even they out-perform an H80.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Out of curiosity guys, what does it take to cool these chips daily at 5 Ghz? Does it take an AIO or a custom loop? I'm considering upgrading to an 8350 and a better cooler, but I need to know whether I could get away with keeping my current case and getting an AIO or if I need to upgrade my case and set up a loop.


If you want to run at 5 GHz 24/7, then a custom loop is probably your best bet. You can do it with less if you get a good enough chip--there's even a few people running 5 GHz on air--but that's winning the chip lottery. Unless you get a bad chip, a custom loop can almost always get it done for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> What do you mean with hardware issue ? You mean ram or something ? If so How can understand it ? Also now I am trying 4.5 ghz with 1.45 volts and so far going well. I will report you back


By a hardware issue, I mean that if you can't run IBT at the settings you're at without it failing, then there's a problem with some component of your system. It could be the PSU, the motherboard, the RAM, or the CPU itself.


----------



## LauraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just be careful that you don't restart your computer without backing up the RAMDisk. It's in RAM, and as such you lose it all when the computer shuts down unless you make a copy to a SSD or HDD. I believe SoftPerfect has it's own backup function and will auto-load the RamDisk on startup, but it does impact shutdown and startup times for obvious reasons.
> 
> I personally use RAMDisks when playing things like Skyrim. The load times are non-existent, and you can easily just copy/paste the games you want (or with Steam games, using Steam Mover) into the ramdisk, run it from there, and delete the RAMDisk when done.
> 
> Another fun one was I mounted an OpenSUSE ISO from one RAMDisk and installed it in a VM that was on another RAMDisk. You'll never see an OS move so fast as that did in your life.


wow ok crosseyed brain freeze at the end part lol I have no clue what that means. I hadn't not thought about the restart problem


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 6+2 isn't that bad. I have been hitting a thermal wall before the power one on my board.


Oh yeah, it's not bad at all. There just doesn't seem to be many choices for midrange. At the same price point as the 970-UD3 the only thing comparable is the M5A97 Evo. Everything else is 4+1 Phase and even some that are more expensive are still 4+1. I guess it just pays to research.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Thanks KyadCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just surprised as to the difference but now i kinda know why. I wasn't trying to compare Haswell in general lol , just my result.
> 
> I have owned three FX series of cpu and still have three more A series pc's awaiting my attention, AMD will always have a place for me


If it costs twice as much doesn't it seem it should perform twice as good.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If i could i would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my psu is a bit low for 5.5ghz im afraid
> 
> when i get a new psu ill try it but car failed MOT so i got that to pay out this month


Those real life problems of being in the exploited working class.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> So an H100i would only daily 5 Ghz in the Winter if the chip can even reach those clocks? In that case custom loop it is, what case would you guys say I go for a custom loop? I'm thinking either HAF X or Switch 810.
> 
> Do note however that this project will not take place anytime soon, I'm just trying to get an idea of how much money I need to spend on it


My dad lives in Greensboro.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> How much rad do you need to cool an 8350 at 5 Ghz? Just a thin 360 rad or a thick 360 rad? Or could you even scrape by on a 240 rad?


Thick radiators make very little difference in cooling. It is the surface area which is exposed to the fans that is important. Another words area is more crucial than volume. Of course if the radiator is too narrow flow could be obstructed.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vakuum13*
> 
> I t
> 
> I am from Germany. It is a bit complicated for me to write in english what I mean. I think a good CPU with potential is the base for good overclocking results. When you use a Gigabyte UD7 or a Asus Sabertooth there are just little differences. So it does not depand, which motherboard you use, if you use a good motherboard for overclocking. I will buy a Sabertooth 2.0 and that's a good choise I think. My own is a watercooling system with tripple radiator and a heatkiller 3.0 cooler for cooling only the CPU.


Your English is far better than many native English speakers whether Brits or Americans. No need for you to be self-conscious.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know, as I said neither company is really bottlenecked by it.
> 
> But there are some tests (synthetic most of the time) where it shows. Which is why when you measure ramdisk perf or just pure memory reads/writes with aida for example you'll see the difference. Doesn't matter at all in the real world but that's the reason you see lower RAMdisk perf.


My you are retired at a very young age?? What happened ? LOL


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I know, as I said neither company is really bottlenecked by it.
> 
> But there are some tests (synthetic most of the time) where it shows. Which is why when you measure ramdisk perf or just pure memory reads/writes with aida for example you'll see the difference. Doesn't matter at all in the real world but that's the reason you see lower RAMdisk perf.


It is amazing how most of the difference in performance of AMD vs Intel is purely synthetic and rarely shows in the world of productivity. I admit there are a few exceptions, but very few.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You are probably right lol and i cant be bothered to take 3 fans off to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow i bought 6 sp120's high performance fans and i think since i bought them ill keep on for now and yeah it sounds like jet engines on full whack but i got a fan controller to keep the noise minimal, i can hear my gfx cards fans more than them on full whack ouch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son wants a watercooled pc for xmas so ill give him 3 of them, hopefully steamroller is out by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for rep btw much obliged


Afraid not for steamroller and Christmas. If it comes, it will be in late spring, 2014. The revised AMD roadmap will be out in late October or early November.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> How much rad do you need to cool an 8350 at 5 Ghz? Just a thin 360 rad or a thick 360 rad? Or could you even scrape by on a 240 rad?
> 
> 
> 
> Thick radiators make very little difference in cooling. It is the surface arera whichare exposed to the fans that is important. Another words area is more crucial than volume. Of course if the radiator is too narrow flow could be obstructed.
Click to expand...

And thick radiators increase fin surface area and allow for more pipes... Thick radiator = better cooling as long as you don't give up fin density to do it.

Also, pleaaaaase put multiple quotes and responses in one post. 7 posts in a row is bad.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> How much rad do you need to cool an 8350 at 5 Ghz? Just a thin 360 rad or a thick 360 rad? Or could you even scrape by on a 240 rad?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> A few here have 240 rads and get good results, i got the xspc 360 skinny rad with 6 fans, i did have a 60mm rad but i stuck a screwdriver through it lol
> 
> on the 60mm with 3 fans i was 53-55c full [email protected]
> 
> with the skinny rad and 6 fans im around 58C full load in this heat
> 
> I got to pop to asda lol ill be back if u need mor einfo





my loop is 2x7970s 1x8350 1x swiftech 240, 1x45mm 120 alphacool 1x 60mm 120alphacool 1x 45mm 240 alphacool and i keep my system @~ 62ish @ 5ghz. ( will be swapping swiftech out for 1x45mm 240 alphacool ( another ) and 1x80mm 480 alphacool very soon


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> Okay, thanks! Also you don't need six fans on a skinny rad, it will only help temps by like 2C at best. It's unnecessary noise in my opinion lol. I think I would get the RX360 kit along with six Gentle Typhoon AP-14s and a case upgrade.





i think 2c is highly optimistic 1c is more like it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Thick radiators make very little difference in cooling. It is the surface arera whichare exposed to the fans that is important. Another words area is more crucial than volume. Of course if the radiator is too narrow flow could be obstructed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And thick radiators increase fin surface area and allow for more pipes... Thick radiator = better cooling as long as you don't give up fin density to do it.
> 
> Also, pleaaaaase put multiple quotes and responses in one post. 7 posts in a row is bad.






both are true !~ thicker rads do help. but just not to be silent. more static pressure is needed .


----------



## PhantomGhost

Ok guys, got a a bit of a problem here... So I've had my case open for several days, been playing with some things (unplugging drives, and triple booting between WIndows 8, Ubuntu, and ESXi), and I'm about to go on a trip tomorrow, so I put the case sides back on so the cat hair and dust wouldnt get in as easily...PC was running when I did this. Nothing happened, just put the sides on like normal, sat back in the chair, and the PC was very laggy. I was a bit confused, so I said whatever, and rebooted it. Well, the boot up took longer than usual, and even in the loading I could see animations stuttering. If I move a window across the screen, its jerky and not smooth. Scrolling on these forums is even very jerky. I looked at the speeds, and everything is showing normal speeds...I ran 3D Mark Fire Strike and got a total of 4600...graphics were in the 6k range and physics were low 4ks...MUCH lower than normal.

I have no clue what could have happened, I'm about to reset the bios back to stock clocks and see if that fixes anything, but does anyone know what might have caused this?

Edit: Bios reset did no good, same problem. However, I booted into linux, and so far it seems fine. I don't have much to really test performance in Ubuntu, but I did try a Steam game, and it ran just fine, and general usage seems fine in Ubuntu, so...somehow my windows install is screwed up? How would that have happened?


----------



## madorax

guys.... i think i got a serious problem right now with my new UD5.



How come this board detect my +3.3, +5, and +12 volt as low as that???

last night i'm trying to first time OC with brute force, set volt + NV to +0.50 and LLC to Ultra High and go multi to 4.5, all feature off. prime ok. OCCT ok.

but the result is a little weird.... and after that my volt show like above. even after i run default in bios (F5) the volt stay like that under windows.

but under bios in PC Health my volt show normal... all three of them. when i get this board, the default Bios is FB, and i flash it with @BIOS to FCb.

so what went wrong? there's no way my Gold PSU with less than a month of age can drop like that... o__O

*my OCCT result @ 4.5 last night


Spoiler: OCCT


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> guys.... i think i got a serious problem right now with my new UD5.
> 
> 
> 
> How come this board detect my +3.3, +5, and +12 volt as low as that???
> 
> last night i'm trying to first time OC with brute force, set volt + NV to +0.50 and LLC to Ultra High and go multi to 4.5, all feature off. prime ok. OCCT ok.
> 
> but the result is a little weird.... and after that my volt show like above. even after i run default in bios (F5) the volt stay like that under windows.
> 
> but under bios in PC Health my volt show normal... all three of them. when i get this board, the default Bios is FB, and i flash it with @BIOS to FCb.
> 
> so what went wrong? there's no way my Gold PSU with less than a month of age can drop like that... o__O
> 
> *my OCCT result @ 4.5 last night
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OCCT


okay calm down







j/k
OCCT is known to mis-read some voltage rails correctly. Your BIOS is correct and unless your machine is acting weird, it's just an OCCT thing


----------



## brad1138

I just check my stock voltage in BIOS and it is 1.32. That is on the low side compared to all the CPUs in the OC chart. Is that a good thing or a is a higher stock voltage a good thing?


----------



## Mega Man

depends on your cooling.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> okay calm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> OCCT is known to mis-read some voltage rails correctly. Your BIOS is correct and unless your machine is acting weird, it's just an OCCT thing


so if the OCCT wrong and misread... does this mean the other alo misread? Aida64, HWinfo64, HWmonitor... all read it as above... right now i run all default with turbo on and all feature on... and yet it still shown as above....

so this is normal? haha... weird... so weird ^^


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> okay calm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> OCCT is known to mis-read some voltage rails correctly. Your BIOS is correct and unless your machine is acting weird, it's just an OCCT thing
> 
> 
> 
> so if the OCCT wrong and misread... does this mean the other alo misread? Aida64, HWinfo64, HWmonitor... all read it as above... right now i run all default with turbo on and all feature on... and yet it still shown as above....
> 
> so this is normal? haha... weird... so weird ^^
Click to expand...

Pretty common actually for third party software to misread voltage rails. If your BIOS is showing correct voltage, just DL the next update of your favorite software and hopefully those raills will be in the bug fix version build log.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on your cooling.


Air Cooled, see my comp. description below.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends on your cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Air Cooled, see my comp. description below.
Click to expand...

I'm going to take a shot at what Mega meant. It depends on what you are wanting from your CPU. I have had some that are very low volt and efficient low heat up to say 4.8GHz , but then anything over 1.545 they won't go any further or at some point shut down.
Then I have had some real leakers that can run a ton of voltage through and clock very high.
I have three 8350's right now that will clock very high at relatively low volts, and will take a lot of voltage , but require a ton of cooling past a certain point.
you get the idea. So what are the properties of yours?


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> so if the OCCT wrong and misread... does this mean the other alo misread? Aida64, HWinfo64, HWmonitor... all read it as above... right now i run all default with turbo on and all feature on... and yet it still shown as above....
> 
> so this is normal? haha... weird... so weird ^^


Perfectly normal, I have the UD3 and mine does the exact same thing. I think it is a problem with the FC bios, if I remember correctly, mine came with FB as well, and that showed up fine in windows, but after I went to FC, I get the same readings as you. So don't worry about it, just pay attention to the voltages in the bios.


----------



## madorax

hey... i checked in easytune6 under HW/Monitor tab and it really show as normal... and also Aida64... so it really is misread... haha ^^



so only Hw monitor , HW info and OCCT read it wrong.... and consider that... my brute force to 4.5 is success i think... wow ^^

trying to play with oc again... but really... the UEFI in this board is so... well.. not so good i think compare to my old M5A97. but for compensate it had a LLC setting all the way to extreme... woohoooo..... ^^


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just be careful that you don't restart your computer without backing up the RAMDisk. It's in RAM, and as such you lose it all when the computer shuts down unless you make a copy to a SSD or HDD. I believe SoftPerfect has it's own backup function and will auto-load the RamDisk on startup, but it does impact shutdown and startup times for obvious reasons.
> 
> I personally use RAMDisks when playing things like Skyrim. The load times are non-existent, and you can easily just copy/paste the games you want (or with Steam games, using Steam Mover) into the ramdisk, run it from there, and delete the RAMDisk when done.
> 
> Another fun one was I mounted an OpenSUSE ISO from one RAMDisk and installed it in a VM that was on another RAMDisk. You'll never see an OS move so fast as that did in your life.


The ramdisk VM is an awesome idea. It could be very practical in some situations. I'm picturing a lightning fast application server, with the disk image copied to ramdisk after the host boots. Of course, if it was for production, scripting could be used for startup, shutdown, backup and such. Really if the DB and logging where remote of the VM, I don't think backing up from the radisk would be needed. I may try this soon, just to see how it performs. I have VMs just lying around and enough ram, so why not.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just be careful that you don't restart your computer without backing up the RAMDisk. It's in RAM, and as such you lose it all when the computer shuts down unless you make a copy to a SSD or HDD. I believe SoftPerfect has it's own backup function and will auto-load the RamDisk on startup, but it does impact shutdown and startup times for obvious reasons.
> 
> I personally use RAMDisks when playing things like Skyrim. The load times are non-existent, and you can easily just copy/paste the games you want (or with Steam games, using Steam Mover) into the ramdisk, run it from there, and delete the RAMDisk when done.
> 
> Another fun one was I mounted an OpenSUSE ISO from one RAMDisk and installed it in a VM that was on another RAMDisk. You'll never see an OS move so fast as that did in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ramdisk VM is an awesome idea. It could be very practical in some situations. I'm picturing a lightning fast application server, with the disk image copied to ramdisk after the host boots. Of course, if it was for production, scripting could be used for startup, shutdown, backup and such. Really if the DB and logging where remote of the VM, I don't think backing up from the radisk would be needed. I may try this soon, just to see how it performs. *I have VMs just lying around and enough ram, so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Best logic ever.


----------



## madorax

so with this board... everything is upside down from previous board. i run 4.5 almost without an effort... but the temp is pretty high... notice that the socket temp is LOWER than the cpu... usually socket is much higher bi almost 10c... but now? haha... ^^


----------



## M3TAl

About to take out the Mushkin and see what the cpu-nb and memory can do with just the Crucial. Probably report back about it tomorrow.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> About to take out the Mushkin and see what the cpu-nb and memory can do with just the Crucial. Probably report back about it tomorrow.


good luck!


----------



## Mega Man

red was right

i just an stressed ( 15+ hour days @ 9 days straight ..... does a number on you,.... today i acctually got home before 8pm lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> About to take out the Mushkin and see what the cpu-nb and memory can do with just the Crucial. Probably report back about it tomorrow.


i doubt much ( nothing personal ) i have never had good experience with ocing crucial memory


----------



## M3TAl

Micron D9PFJ's are supposed to be decent, nothing amazing. http://ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=793&page=4


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My you are retired at a very young age?? What happened ? LOL


Army for the next 6 months. So a temporary retirement haha.


----------



## LauraG

Is there any reason why an ASRock 970 extreme 4 would put the fsb at 215 when I set the multiplier in the bios? I have even set it back to 200 manually and it will still at times boot at 215???


----------



## MrJava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Only LGA2011 chips have quad channel memory.
> 
> Intel's memory controllers just are very much refined. Not that either company is really restricted or bottlenecked by memory bandwidth at all but intel's IMCs do allow for far greater performance.


Intel's memory performance probably has far more to do with its prefetching and caches than its IMC.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> The NB was about 59C when I took was under Prime 95


Not too bad. You could potentially push it slightly more.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Army for the next 6 months. So a temporary retirement haha.


You are a reservist? Is military service in Finland voluntary or mandatory???
Just don't burn out like one of your super-clocked cpu's. The lives of 100 officers isn't even worth the life of one G.I.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are a reservist? Is military service in Finland voluntary or mandatory???


mandatory for all adult males.

You can of course also go to jail if you want lol. (or pick a longer civilian service period).


----------



## Durquavian

Ok guys, just a warning:

A wall of text is incoming


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok guys, just a warning:
> 
> A wall of text is incoming


Oh-oh,
Someone made Durq angry..


----------



## spikezone2004

I have got my 8350 stable at 4.8ghz now got a 8.29 score on Cinebench. Now I just need to tweak my ram a little bit to make that run a little faster, I am just stoked I have finally acheived a stable oc above 4.5ghz after two weeks or messing with it on and off.

I am going to reseat and re apply thermal paste though I feel like my temps are rather high for my voltage and I feel like my antec 620 should be doing a little bit better than it is. I tried the X thermal paste method for the first time so I think i got air in it or didnt put enough, although it was definitely a lot more than I usually use for the rice size dot in the middle.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok so Some of you know and have seen a few of my posts in other threads. So you that have will already have a greater understanding of what theories I have been pondering.

First, information sucks. Neither AMD or Intel give specifics about their chips and overclocking of them. Now partly for the OCing aspect, it is prob to free them from fault if you blow your **** up. But still having an understanding of what each part of the chip does and its reasonable limits would help. Now I know they cant say things like the max OC is 5.2 or whatever, but knowing the max safe voltage and temp with minimum cooling apparatus would help. And aspects like the PLL voltage. There are gobs of speculation into the safe range of voltage and what it does but no hardcore facts from the manufacturer. Anyway that is why we exist on this thread like so many others: learn from what each other does.

That being said, my theory is as thus: How do we truly know the which of AMD and Intel is truly superior at any given time ( at any given time because it does change)? Well there is the argument that current benches would answer that. And that assertion would indeed be correct. Current benches would reflect current software with a few exceptions notably HWBOT, but it is a long standing ritual and even I wouldn't say tear it down. But then that opens up the argument, and this is what I have been injecting into other threads with some good response, how can we be sure that the bench is indeed fair as in compiled to give each architecture an equal run. Cinebench for sure is not. But it seems to be the bench of choice lately. Of course that could be because it favors the other manufacturer ( but that is another point to come further down). So now we are starting to see that the reason for AMD's somewhat poor benches compared to Intel is in fact how some of the benches are compiled and as ALL of us here now know x87 instruction set was disabled on AMD's recent CPU/APU offerings. ( I am very curious as to why this is myself. Seems they set themselves up to fail intentionally. x87 like it or not was still in use SKYRIM most notably.) But even with that fact there is one really good reason we cant scream FOUL!

Fact is Intel has a very huge market share in the low 80%s. So it is not reasonable to write software to the advantage of AMD. Now maybe I worded that poorly, I am not insinuating anything underhanded. But we have to accept that, and this part was hard to get one particular software writer/designer to understand, when any company writes new software, chances are that they wrote it on an Intel system. And that leads to the fact that as they were writing the new software they were checking its efficiency on an Intel computer. See how this goes and the whole process going in Intel's favor? I even stated to the afore mentioned writer that this is indeed how it must work and that he didn't write and test the program on a napkin. Probably the only place AMD gets some love is in the new game market. Even then though it just gets them a bit more favor but not to the extent Intel has. Really they are designing games to sell and the large portion/ nearly all are using Intel. Make a poor running game on Intel and have AMD in the catbird seat and see how it's sells do. But all this is just the fact of the moment <-- keyword for next part.

Now how do we get the change we need to compete. It isn't in designing a new processor. I believe that if we could truly test each manufacturer AMD might still be behind Intel in say 60-70% of specific CPU benches but that margin would be incredibly thin. And the other 30-40% would put AMD ahead. Dare I say the final score out of 100 for each would be Intel 94 and AMD 91 (just showing how close not an actual score <-- not for you AMD guys but any Intel troll that may lurk. Not you Alatar.







). Each architecture has its own advantages and disadvantages. But since I am talking true benches it would be hard to say which specifically, remember this is all theory. Moving on... Now again what do we change to compete = SOFTWARE. If anything about x87 or compilers used in benches has taught me it is that we need more software to be AMD friendly. We are in luck because that part is already starting. It wasn't the FX line that did it, it is the APU's. They have been getting a good foothold in the prebuilt lines of tablets, economy desktops, laptops, and even a few servers. In order to sell your product with these increased profit margin APU's you had better make sure they run included software well. So then guess what, next thing you know we have software that is AMD friendly. Benches with better AMD compilers start to surface and AMD sarts to look like a real competitor. But wait did AMD release a new architecture? No the same old will start to look like some new patch took effect or something. Of course this path does take a while. I figure by 2nd quarter next year we are gonna see a new direction that includes us for once.

Now I wanted to share with you guys this and see your thoughts. Keep in mind I am no programmer just someone that sees an issue and ponders the why it is that way, hence my air-conditioned cabinet and soon a new radiator design. BE GENTLE.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh-oh,
> Someone made Durq angry..


No not angry jus no good threads at the moment to spread the love.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I have got my 8350 stable at 4.8ghz now got a 8.29 score on Cinebench. Now I just need to tweak my ram a little bit to make that run a little faster, I am just stoked I have finally acheived a stable oc above 4.5ghz after two weeks or messing with it on and off.


Yeah, I told you how to get to 4.8 and now you're spanking me in Cinebench with the same mobo and CPU.









You've got better RAM than I do, like I thought, and that might help you some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> ALL of us here now know x87 instruction set was disabled on AMD's recent CPU/APU offerings. ( I am very curious as to why this is myself. Seems they set themselves up to fail intentionally. x87 like it or not was still in use SKYRIM most notably.) But even with that fact there is one really good reason we cant scream FOUL!
> 
> Fact is Intel has a very huge market share in the low 80%s. So it is not reasonable to write software to the advantage of AMD. Now maybe I worded that poorly, I am not insinuating anything underhanded. But we have to accept that, and this part was hard to get one particular software writer/designer to understand, when any company writes new software, chances are that they wrote it on an Intel system.


Any coder who coded a game in x87 in 2011 should be banned from writing software. AMD lopped off x87 because it's an outdated steaming pile of crap left over from the 1970s. I'm sure there were substantial savings in transistors and maybe even in power consumption from dumping it.

As far as overall software design, there's not much else that really goes to Intel's advantage, except that assembler tools are always a few years behind the curve with CPU technology. Right now, they target dual-core processors as mainstream, even though the world has largely moved on to quads or more. Because Intel processors have more IPC per core, their crappy i3's can look better than AMD's 8350 when similarly crappy outdated tools are used to code. On the other hand, if you run software that takes advantage of multiple cores/threads, there are even cases where the 8350 can beat Intel's mighty i7.

AMD got a big win when they got the deal for the new consoles. Game developers are going to have to write for 8 cores now, and a lot of other CPU-intensive tasks are already transitioning or already have. Mainstream coders will follow. In a couple of years, dual-core stuff is only going to be useful for giving to Grandma to check her email.


----------



## Cores

I'm one step closer to joining the club.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

damn this weather... i've had to notch down my oc







sucking my thumb at 4.5ghz now









side note.. is anyone running the NB at higher then 2700mhz? if yes, is 2700+ the massive voltage bump point?


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> damn this weather... i've had to notch down my oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sucking my thumb at 4.5ghz now


That's an unfortunate disadvantage of summer.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> BE GENTLE.


oh i will be... one question? lotion or hose?

bahahahah

one a semi serious note. when AMD processors are capable of the same over clocks intels can do (100ish fsb x50 multi) then the true contests can begin.(mine has a max multi of 39.5 )

its like deep fried vs pan fried.. both get ya the same thing one just has WAY MORE heat to it lmao

also.. damn it i can't get my ram's tRCD under 12 >.<



can ya tell i'm a little bored? threads been dead lately

edit: for ocd geek edits,.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> BE GENTLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh i will be... one question? lotion or hose?
> 
> bahahahah
> 
> one a semi serious note. when AMD processors are capable of the same over clocks intels can do *(100ish fsb x50 multi)* then the true contests can begin.
> 
> its like deep fried vs pan fried.. both get ya the same thing one just has WAY MORE heat to it lmao
Click to expand...

That... has so incredibly nothing at all to do with it that I consider myself required by law to ask why you would think that...

(Also, Richland can)


----------



## Mega Man

well.. i unblocked durq ..as a friend said you were giving good info.....

and durq your wrong
while i would argue it is far from complete.
http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

how is that not at least documenting some safe volts and ranges and a some good explanations ...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That... has so incredibly nothing at all to do with it that I consider myself required by law to ask why you would think that...
> 
> (Also, Richland can)


more logical even playing ground.

randomly i've been doing some testing (pointless mind you)

comparing stock benches to down clock FSB and pumped multi variations of stock

i'm noticing better memory scores so far (only ones i've tested) on the downclocked fsb and pumped multi.

why i am doing this? i'm bored.

have i claimed sanity? NEVER!

will i stumble on to something interesting? undoubtedly.

will it be a good something interesting? no idea.. care to flip a coin?


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Yeah, I told you how to get to 4.8 and now you're spanking me in Cinebench with the same mobo and CPU.


I also have that MoBo/CPU combo, can you share how you got 4.8? I am having trouble, my cooler keeps me below ~50deg, so it isn't heat. First I went to 220x20 on stock voltage and it was stable with IBT. But I started having trouble getting higher than that. I had it stable at 200x26 and 220x21 (2620), but when I tried 240x20 it wouldn't even post. I tried 220x22 (2840) and 200x28 but it failed IBT. My stock voltage (with turbo disabled) is 1.32. I had the voltages in the 1.45 range, tried many variations. After that I had trouble getting it to pass IBT at the previous 4600 and 4400MHz configs I had earlier, I am a bit worried about that. I had to fall back to 4200 at stock voltages. Turbo is turned off.

One other question, I always increase VCore for the CPU OCing, but is there a different voltage I should increase for FSB OCing? I was actually having trouble getting any FSB over 220 to be stable.

Thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> One other question, I always increase VCore for the CPU OCing, but is there a different voltage I should increase for FSB OCing? I was actually having trouble getting any FSB over 220 to be stable.
> 
> Thanks


generally the NB and HT voltages and sometimes mem voltages if your putting your ramm at a different speed


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well.. i unblocked durq ..as a friend said you were giving good info.....
> 
> and durq your wrong
> while i would argue it is far from complete.
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> 
> how is that not at least documenting some safe volts and ranges and a some good explanations ...


I am not positive that is AMD, it is on their site but reading it seemed they were guessing as much as I was. They did leave out a lot too, PLL is the one. But what I meant is a better explaination of each component of the CPU and what it does exactly and the expected range given the stock cooler maybe. Just something to use as reference. That guide was useful but still left a few questions without answers.

And they were using AOD which on mine has never worked the way theirs did. I mean mine was missing or rather some of the bars were greyed out, not useful. AOD max standard voltage at VID. to change the voltage you had to use turbo, and then the CPU speed would dance. Think they used an old version maybe.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I am not positive that is AMD, it is on their site but reading it seemed they were guessing as much as I was. They did leave out a lot too, PLL is the one. But what I meant is a better explaination of each component of the CPU and what it does exactly and the expected range given the stock cooler maybe. Just something to use as reference. That guide was useful but still left a few questions without answers.
> 
> And they were using AOD which on mine has never worked the way theirs did. I mean mine was missing or rather some of the bars were greyed out, not useful. AOD max standard voltage at VID. to change the voltage you had to use turbo, and then the CPU speed would dance. Think they used an old version maybe.


huh? that is directly from amd. see all the logos and copywrites? it is even on their main page ( too lazy to post a link )
and all the info is still relevant when doing bios ocing.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well.. i unblocked durq ..as a friend said you were giving good info.....
> 
> and durq your wrong
> while i would argue it is far from complete.
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> 
> how is that not at least documenting some safe volts and ranges and a some good explanations ...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not positive that is AMD, it is on their site but reading it seemed they were guessing as much as I was. *They did leave out a lot too, PLL is the one*. But what I meant is a better explaination of each component of the CPU and what it does exactly and the expected range given the stock cooler maybe. Just something to use as reference. That guide was useful but still left a few questions without answers.
> 
> And they were using AOD which on mine has never worked the way theirs did. I mean mine was missing or rather some of the bars were greyed out, not useful. AOD max standard voltage at VID. to change the voltage you had to use turbo, and then the CPU speed would dance. Think they used an old version maybe.
Click to expand...

... You want AMD to add a motherboard vendor's feature?

That guide is from AMD, just like the Ph II one was.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You want AMD to add a motherboard vendor's feature?
> 
> That guide is from AMD, just like the Ph II one was.


Off topic, but I have a Ubuntu Server 12.04 with Glassfish running from my ramdisk as I type. I gave it access to all 8 cores. Smooth as silk. Now I'm going to run a game, then render something just to see what will happen when I put more load on the system. Rep, because running VMs in ramdisk could one day make me money and I wouldn't have thought of had you not been playing around.

Okay scratch that. Apparently there's no repping you, but thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Off topic, but I have a Ubuntu Server 12.04 with Glassfish running from my ramdisk as I type. I gave it access to all 8 cores. Smooth as silk. Now I'm going to run a game, then render something just to see what will happen when I put more load on the system. Rep, because running VMs in ramdisk could one day make me money and I wouldn't have thought of had you not been playing around.
> 
> Okay scratch that. Apparently there's no repping you, but thanks.


As a GS Mod, I can not be loved.







Then again, I get to make a lot of hackers/cheaters/11yearoldswhodonothingbutcurseatothers angry at me by keeping our game servers clean, so I guess it works out.









As I said earlier, make backups! But ya, "add more RAM" is still a good way to improve system performance even today, you just have to be better to get the benefits.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As a GS Mod, I can not be loved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I get to make a lot of hackers/cheaters/11yearoldswhodonothingbutcurseatothers angry at me by keeping our game servers clean, so I guess it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, make backups! But ya, "add more RAM" is still a good way to improve system performance even today, you just have to be better to get the benefits.


gonna play with this some time
that is why i bought 32gb .....
side note apparently ibt-avx does not play well with win8.1 as i passed the test but there was an error in the "success" popup lol
so far i dont like 8.1 too many bugs i have found.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As a GS Mod, I can not be loved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I get to make a lot of hackers/cheaters/11yearoldswhodonothingbutcurseatothers angry at me by keeping our game servers clean, so I guess it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, make backups! But ya, "add more RAM" is still a good way to improve system performance even today, you just have to be better to get the benefits.


That was a great test. Everything stayed ultra smooth while gaming and rendering a blender scene, with the server running. I'm more impressed with this chip all the time.

I had the server building image galleries dynamically and sending them as JSON strings to the browser. Doing it from the ramdisk cut the time each page displayed on the canvas in half, compared to the same VM from HD. Not bad at all.

I agree. I don't mind keeping my ram at 1600 if it means I can have 32 GB. I would install more if it was possible.


----------



## M3TAl

Was supposed to test out just the Crucial memory and tell you guys how it went... but um got drunk instead for most of the day







. Probably the same for tomorrow so maybe after that?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Was supposed to test out just the Crucial memory and tell you guys how it went... but um got drunk instead for most of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Probably the same for tomorrow so maybe after that?


WOW A poster on European time









You got the same memory as me so you should get around 2300

i doubt youll get 2400 but you never know, i look forward to seeing what ya can get


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> WOW A poster on European time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the same memory as me so you should get around 2300
> 
> i doubt youll get 2400 but you never know, i look forward to seeing what ya can get


in 90% of cases the IMC will have trouble keeping 2400 stable. But a friend of mine on his Formula board noticed that loads more CPU Volts would actually help the RAM stay stable at 2400.


----------



## d1nky

meh 2550mhz stable here!


----------



## Durquavian

Sorry my first intro paragraph seemed off. I looked at that AMD OC manual again and I guess it does seem AMD certified, but the point I was making was even it didn't go into detail the functions of the CPU parts. But anyway that wasn't the point of my discussion, just the beginning to how I came to some of my theories. I am real interested in what you guys think on the rest beyond the first paragraph (or 2nd actually I think).


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> meh 2550mhz stable here!


I haven't been able to do over 1700 but I think I am doing it wrong. Gonna give it another go after I move into my new house in a week or so.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I haven't been able to do over 1700 but I think I am doing it wrong. Gonna give it another go after I move into my new house in a week or so.


Idk maybe your fridge case makes water vapor condensate on your RAM and shorts out some VRM so you cant get it stable at more than 1700. Or because Corsair RAM outright sucks.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Idk maybe your fridge case makes water vapor condensate on your RAM and shorts out some VRM so you cant get it stable at more than 1700. Or because Corsair RAM outright sucks.


It might not certain on that. Ram OCing is so tedious and long. For the moment hard to do here where I live now but in my new home will be easier to crank it up.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I also have that MoBo/CPU combo, can you share how you got 4.8? I am having trouble, my cooler keeps me below ~50deg, so it isn't heat. First I went to 220x20 on stock voltage and it was stable with IBT. But I started having trouble getting higher than that. I had it stable at 200x26 and 220x21 (2620), but when I tried 240x20 it wouldn't even post. I tried 220x22 (2840) and 200x28 but it failed IBT. My stock voltage (with turbo disabled) is 1.32. I had the voltages in the 1.45 range, tried many variations. After that I had trouble getting it to pass IBT at the previous 4600 and 4400MHz configs I had earlier, I am a bit worried about that. I had to fall back to 4200 at stock voltages. Turbo is turned off.
> 
> One other question, I always increase VCore for the CPU OCing, but is there a different voltage I should increase for FSB OCing? I was actually having trouble getting any FSB over 220 to be stable.
> 
> Thanks


First of all, you're not getting to 4.8 on air with that cooler that's in your sig. It ain't happening. At 4.8, you're going to be sucking down 200W under load, at least, and no single-tower air cooler can possibly cope with that. You're going to need a double-tower air cooler or one of the better closed loops. Your 220x20 setting, 4400 MHz, is about what your max is going to be with what you have. I got as high as 4.5 stable with a Hyper 212 with two fans, but it was toasty. Anything more crashed or was unstable. I had to get the HE01 to go higher.

You may have gotten it to boot Windows at higher settings, but trust me, if you'd abused it enough, it wasn't completely stable.

Anyway, here's what I'm running right now, bearing in mind that you will never make this work without better cooling:

* LLC is set to Auto, and C1E and C6 are set to Disabled.

Under the clock and voltage menus:

CPU Clock Ratio 21.5
CPU Northbridge Freq. x10
Core Perf. Boost Disabled
CPU Frequency 225
PCIE clock Auto
HT Link Width Auto
DRAM EOCP Disabled
Set Memory Clock Auto

System Voltage Control Manual
CPU PLL Normal 2.535
DRAM Voltage Manual 1.550
DDR VVT Normal 0.750
NB Voltage 1.125 1.125
HT Link Normal 1.210
NB/PCIE/PLL Normal 1.810
CPU/NB VID +0.075
CPU Voltage +0.150 1.5125v

My BIOS setting of 1.5125v actually comes out to about 1.48 in practice. Watch to make sure your RAM doesn't get too far out of spec. I'm cutting it close, running DDR1333 at 1500. I found out last night that this wasn't completely stable, and gave the RAM and CPU-NB a little more to fix the problem. These settings give me a speed of 4837 MHz on the processor, but bear in mind also that not all 83x0's are alike, and what worked for me might not work for you, even on the same board.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> First of all, you're not getting to 4.8 on air with that cooler that's in your sig. It ain't happening.


Thanks for the reply, I am kinda new here, but I have to disagree on that point. I am not new to OCing, I did get my PII 955BE stable at 4.1GHZ with a 92mm Xigmatek cooler and it ran for 2 years, and my son continues to use it.

It is all about the temp correct? I never get above ~50C with IBT or P95, remember I did have it stable @ 4.62. It is a high rated cooler and I upgraded the fan to a 2000 RPM max from the 1500 that comes with it. When I ran the fan at 1500, it got to 54 C with IBT @ 4.6, but when I bumped it to 2000 RPM it never got above 50 C

I see comments all over the place about how easy it is to hit 4.8/4.9 and if my cooler is keeping it in at least the mid to low 50s, I would think I would be fine.

Spike is going to send me his settings (we both have rev 1.3 of the MoBo), and I'll see what happens.

As for the memory, I have DDR3 1600 which I had let increase to 1760 with the FSB. I will reduce that and keep it under 1600 until I have it stable, then maybe test bumping it back up. On my previous system, my GSkill 1333 memory ran fine at 1600 for the 2 years I used it. I know that doesn't mean this memory will OC well, just that I hadn't had trouble in the past.

You may be right about the cooling and I may be stuck in the 4.5 to 4.6 range. I would be fine with that, but I want to try Spikes settings, I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I am kinda new here, but I have to disagree on that point. I am not new to OCing, I did get my PII 955BE stable at 4.1GHZ with a 92mm Xigmatek cooler and it ran for 2 years, and my son continues to use it.
> 
> It is all about the temp correct? I never get above ~50C with IBT or P95, remember I did have it stable @ 4.62. It is a high rated cooler and I upgraded the fan to a 2000 RPM max from the 1500 that comes with it. When I ran the fan at 1500, it got to 54 C with IBT @ 4.6, but when I bumped it to 2000 RPM it never got above 50 C
> 
> I see comments all over the place about how easy it is to hit 4.8/4.9 and if my cooler is keeping it in at least the mid to low 50s, I would think I would be fine.
> 
> Spike is going to send me his settings (we both have rev 1.3 of the MoBo), and I'll see what happens.
> 
> As for the memory, I have DDR3 1600 which I had let increase to 1760 with the FSB. I will reduce that and keep it under 1600 until I have it stable, then maybe test bumping it back up. On my previous system, my GSkill 1333 memory ran fine at 1600 for the 2 years I used it. But I know that doesn't mean this memory will OC well, just that I hadn't had trouble in the past.
> 
> You may be right about the cooling and I may be stuck in the 4.5 to 4.6 range. I would be fine with that, but I want to try Spikes settings, I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> Thanks.


you have to remember you are trying to cool double the cores, which dump alot more heat then pII
also you WILL hit a voltage wall 4.7+

but good luck !~ we have seen 5ghz on air, but they are super rare. but you may of got lucky but the odds are against you.

GL !~


----------



## Antaxious

The Components I orderd are sent and will soon arrive

Does anyone know/have a link to a guide how to optmise AMD CPU for Windows 7?

I know I have to unpark cores, this i ll be able to find on google easly once I got the build ready
But thats about it, read something about HPET but im not sure.

Thanks !

Its a 8320 fx btw


----------



## Mega Man

ummm... not much to do really...
unpark or run updates ( hotfixes from microsoft )


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ummm... not much to do really...
> unpark or run updates ( hotfixes from microsoft )


Alright when then my only "concerns" will be

Building the PC for the first time
Overclocking

Thanks for the answer !


----------



## Mega Man

np only other thing to do is OC it!~ i love win7or 8 @~5ghz
so smooth.... make sure you get fast ram too, ( 1866+) with reasonable timings.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> np only other thing to do is OC it!~ i love win7or 8 @~5ghz
> so smooth.... make sure you get fast ram too, ( 1866+) with reasonable timings.


Well Im not much of a "bencher" I will do it just to test it once, but thats it. So also went for 1600 mhz ram, saved me like 10 euros








I probably wont be able to reach 5 GHZ, ill be more then happy to reach 4,5 with what I have lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well Im not much of a "bencher" I will do it just to test it once, but thats it. So also went for 1600 mhz ram, saved me like 10 euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably wont be able to reach 5 GHZ, ill be more then happy to reach 4,5 with what I have lol


wat


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> wat


- I read/been told 1833 MHZ doesnt give a significant Performance boost in Games, but gives a boost in benchmarks
- Dont care about a score on some progs but FPS in games and being able to stream/render stuff
- Went with 1600 CL9 (like the cheapest I found) instead of 1833 to save 10 euros
- Doubt I can reach 5 GHZ
- Will be very happy if I can reach 4.5 GHZ


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> - I read/been told 1833 MHZ doesnt give a significant Performance boost in Games, but gives a boost in benchmarks
> - Dont care about a score on some progs but FPS in games and being able to stream/render stuff
> - Went with 1600 CL9 (like the cheapest I found) instead of 1833 to save 10 euros
> - Doubt I can reach 5 GHZ
> - Will be very happy if I can reach 4.5 GHZ


1. 4.6-4.9 should be esaily doable on any 8350.
2. RAM DOES make a significant difference with 8350s in games and EVEN MORE when rendering.
3. Fair enough.
4. Yea i doubt it for 24/7.
5. Dont be try harder!


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 1. 4.6-4.9 should be esaily doable on any 8350.
> 2. RAM DOES make a significant difference with 8350s in games and EVEN MORE when rendering.
> 3. Fair enough.
> 4. Yea i doubt it for 24/7.
> 5. Dont be try harder!


It is a 8320, had to save the moneyz








if I do render, it wont be much/often anyway.

As for the OC, I just want to be below the safe temps, not be at the limit, so I probably wont go high at all I guess :/

Ill take my time to OC bit by bit and play games and so on everytime I oc 100 mhz past 4 GHZ rofl. Just to be sure of temps/stability. Combined with programs that stress it aswell









Its building the computer itself that bothers me. Especially the part where I have to put in the CPU and theres like 500000 pins that break easly.. then the thermal paste.. not too much.. not too less.. then mount the macho cpu cooler x.x Rest im not worried about lol

Everyone keeps telling me how easy/simple it is, I just cant afford to **** up


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> It is a 8320, had to save the moneyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I do render, it wont be much/often anyway.
> 
> As for the OC, I just want to be below the safe temps, not be at the limit, so I probably wont go high at all I guess :/
> 
> Ill take my time to OC bit by bit and play games and so on everytime I oc 100 mhz past 4 GHZ rofl. Just to be sure of temps/stability. Combined with programs that stress it aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its building the computer itself that bothers me. Especially the part where I have to put in the CPU and theres like 500000 pins that break easly.. then the thermal paste.. not too much.. not too less.. then mount the macho cpu cooler x.x Rest im not worried about lol
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me how easy/simple it is, I just cant afford to **** up


first time is always scary. cpu is easy, if your forcing it your doing it wrong!~ you will be fine.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first time is always scary. cpu is easy, if your forcing it your doing it wrong!~ you will be fine.


Thanks man, Im reading and watching youtube vid, it does look simple when others do it, but i got two left hands


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> - I read/been told 1833 MHZ doesnt give a significant Performance boost in Games, but gives a boost in benchmarks
> - Dont care about a score on some progs but FPS in games and being able to stream/render stuff
> - Went with 1600 CL9 (like the cheapest I found) instead of 1833 to save 10 euros
> - Doubt I can reach 5 GHZ
> - Will be very happy if I can reach 4.5 GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 4.6-4.9 should be esaily doable on any 8350.
> 2. RAM DOES make a significant difference with 8350s in games and EVEN MORE when rendering.
> 3. Fair enough.
> 4. Yea i doubt it for 24/7.
> 5. Dont be try harder!
Click to expand...

2 is false. Very very false.

And 3DMark11 is not a game nor rendering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I haven't been able to do over 1700 but I think I am doing it wrong. Gonna give it another go after I move into my new house in a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Idk maybe your fridge case makes water vapor condensate on your RAM and shorts out some VRM so you cant get it stable at more than 1700. Or because Corsair RAM outright sucks.
Click to expand...

I must assume that you have never heard of Dominator Platinum. It is the only way you could come up with outright laughable theory like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> meh 2550mhz stable here!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to do over 1700 but I think I am doing it wrong. Gonna give it another go after I move into my new house in a week or so.
Click to expand...

Low timings or high speed. Pick one. Your Sig says you chose low timings.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 2 is false. Very very false.
> 
> And 3DMark11 is not a game nor rendering.
> I must assume that you have never heard of Dominator Platinum. It is the only way you could come up with outright laughable theory like that.
> Low timings or high speed. Pick one. Your Sig says you chose low timings.


Yea becasue everyone wants to buy Corsair RAM just for its name and huge heatsinks (Which is borderline useless BTW) There are WAY BETTER alternatives (and cheaper) If you want 2133-2400 RAM.

Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 8GB Is almost 3 times as expensive as any 1600 Kingston kit. YES ALMOST 3 TIMES as expensive. How can it be worth it? Well if you want to lick Corsairs ass and lose the understanding of value then yes get platinums.

Some of you might say "Uuuuh well get the vengeance sticks they are cheaper and just as fast!" Well.
1. They are ugly as holy hell.
2. Useless heatsinks.
3. BAD overclockers.
4. TALLLLLLLLLLL.

Corsair fanboys in this thread sickens me. 9/10 of you dont even have first hand experience with them.

If anyone wants high end RAM get TXD. Basically binned Samsung RAM.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea becasue everyone wants to buy Corsair RAM just for its name and huge heatsinks (Which is borderline useless BTW) There are WAY BETTER alternatives (and cheaper) If you want 2133-2400 RAM.
> 
> Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 8GB Is almost 3 times as expensive as any 1600 Kingston kit. YES ALMOST 3 TIMES as expensive. How can it be worth it? Well if you want to lick Corsairs ass and lose the understanding of value then yes get platinums.
> 
> Some of you might say "Uuuuh well get the vengeance sticks they are cheaper and just as fast!" Well.
> 1. They are ugly as holy hell.
> 2. Useless heatsinks.
> 3. BAD overclockers.
> 4. TALLLLLLLLLLL.
> 
> Corsair fanboys in this thread sickens me. 9/10 of you dont even have first hand experience with them.


Thats why i like Gspot ram!

LOL


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low timings or high speed. Pick one. Your Sig says you chose low timings.


Yup low timing and low price where I bought it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea becasue everyone wants to buy Corsair RAM just for its name and huge heatsinks (Which is borderline useless BTW) There are WAY BETTER alternatives (and cheaper) If you want 2133-2400 RAM.
> 
> Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 8GB Is almost 3 times as expensive as any 1600 Kingston kit. YES ALMOST 3 TIMES as expensive. How can it be worth it? Well if you want to lick Corsairs ass and lose the understanding of value then yes get platinums.
> 
> Some of you might say "Uuuuh well get the vengeance sticks they are cheaper and just as fast!" Well.
> 1. They are ugly as holy hell.
> 2. Useless heatsinks.
> 3. BAD overclockers.
> 4. TALLLLLLLLLLL.
> 
> Corsair fanboys in this thread sickens me. 9/10 of you dont even have first hand experience with them.
> 
> If anyone wants high end RAM get TXD. Basically binned Samsung RAM.


Summary:

Yes the doms might be good but why get doms, if you cant afford that what do you get? YES THE FRIKKING VENGEANCE THAT SUCKS... Then ANY other RAM brand is going to be better for the same price. Doms are also high price for their performance. G.skill and many others will perform just as good for much less.


----------



## itomic

Is H100i with same fans as NH-D14 better then NH-D14 or same, when cooling overclocked FX chip ??


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Is H100i with same fans as NH-D14 better then NH-D14 or same, when cooling overclocked FX chip ??


I would never suggest a Hydro product. so NH-D14.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Is H100i with same fans as NH-D14 better then NH-D14 or same, when cooling overclocked FX chip ??


I own both and the 'i' version of the H-100 bests the Noctua by 3c with the FX-8350/8320


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Is H100i with same fans as NH-D14 better then NH-D14 or same, when cooling overclocked FX chip ??


Depends.

Big strong (high-SP) loud fans? H100i will win by a mile.

Silent fans? Won't make a big difference besides hanging a 3lb block of metal off thin PCB vs on the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 2 is false. Very very false.
> 
> And 3DMark11 is not a game nor rendering.
> I must assume that you have never heard of Dominator Platinum. It is the only way you could come up with outright laughable theory like that.
> Low timings or high speed. Pick one. Your Sig says you chose low timings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea becasue everyone wants to buy Corsair RAM just for its name and huge heatsinks (Which is borderline useless BTW) There are WAY BETTER alternatives (and cheaper) If you want 2133-2400 RAM.
> 
> Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 8GB Is almost 3 times as expensive as any 1600 Kingston kit. YES ALMOST 3 TIMES as expensive. How can it be worth it? Well if you want to lick Corsairs ass and lose the understanding of value then yes get platinums.
> 
> Some of you might say "Uuuuh well get the vengeance sticks they are cheaper and just as fast!" Well.
> 1. They are ugly as holy hell.
> 2. Useless heatsinks.
> 3. BAD overclockers.
> 4. TALLLLLLLLLLL.
> 
> Corsair fanboys in this thread sickens me. 9/10 of you dont even have first hand experience with them.
> 
> If anyone wants high end RAM get TXD. Basically binned Samsung RAM.
Click to expand...

I have...

4x8GB Vengeance in the server.
4x4GB Vengeance no longer in use.
2x4GB XMS in a Llano rig.
2x2GB Dominator in a Ph II rig.
2x2GB Vengeance LP in another Ph II rig.

I think I'm more then qualified to call you out, especially since my Corsair ram can overclock farther than any G.Skill RAM I own, which consists of:

4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Forge.
4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Anvil.
4x4GB Ripjaws X no longer in use.
2x4GB Ripjaws Z no longer in use.

Just because you have no idea what you're talking about and don't understand the point of the Dominators doesn't mean they're pointless. For the record, "Dominator" translates into "Put me under LN2 and break some world records". Not that you'd know...

Corsair haters make me sick, especially the one in this thread who has no experience with any of their products.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> The Components I orderd are sent and will soon arrive
> 
> Does anyone know/have a link to a guide how to optmise AMD CPU for Windows 7?
> 
> I know I have to unpark cores, this i ll be able to find on google easly once I got the build ready
> But thats about it, read something about HPET but im not sure.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Its a 8320 fx btw


I tried the HPET tuning and it did virtually nothing. So not sure it is necessary.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low timings or high speed. Pick one. Your Sig says you chose low timings.


Yeah did the low timings after I couldn't get the speed higher. Figured if it was gonna be a sorry son of a ... trying speed then I would do timings.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea becasue everyone wants to buy Corsair RAM just for its name and huge heatsinks (Which is borderline useless BTW) There are WAY BETTER alternatives (and cheaper) If you want 2133-2400 RAM.
> 
> Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600MHz 8GB Is almost 3 times as expensive as any 1600 Kingston kit. YES ALMOST 3 TIMES as expensive. How can it be worth it? Well if you want to lick Corsairs ass and lose the understanding of value then yes get platinums.
> 
> Some of you might say "Uuuuh well get the vengeance sticks they are cheaper and just as fast!" Well.
> 1. They are ugly as holy hell.
> 2. Useless heatsinks.
> 3. BAD overclockers.
> 4. TALLLLLLLLLLL.
> 
> Corsair fanboys in this thread sickens me. 9/10 of you dont even have first hand experience with them.
> 
> If anyone wants high end RAM get TXD. Basically binned Samsung RAM.


For me, at the time I was purchasing my parts, Price was a factor. And If you look in my rig you will see I have a lot of corsair products, not because I think they are the best out there but they are reasonably priced and never had a problem with them, well for normal use.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Big strong (high-SP) loud fans? H100i will win by a mile.
> 
> Silent fans? Won't make a big difference besides hanging a 3lb block of metal off thin PCB vs on the case.
> I have...
> 
> 4x8GB Vengeance in the server.
> 4x4GB Vengeance no longer in use.
> 2x4GB XMS in a Llano rig.
> 2x2GB Dominator in a Ph II rig.
> 2x2GB Vengeance LP in another Ph II rig.
> 
> I think I'm more then qualified to call you out, especially since my Corsair ram can overclock farther than any G.Skill RAM I own, which consists of:
> 
> 4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Forge.
> 4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Anvil.
> 4x4GB Ripjaws X no longer in use.
> 2x4GB Ripjaws Z no longer in use.
> 
> Just because you have no idea what you're talking about and don't understand the point of the Dominators doesn't mean they're pointless. For the record, "Dominator" translates into "Put me under LN2 and break some world records". Not that you'd know...
> 
> Corsair haters make me sick, especially the one in this thread who has no experience with any of their products.


Even if thats what the dominator is for wont change the fact that Vengeance is horrible.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Big strong (high-SP) loud fans? H100i will win by a mile.
> 
> Silent fans? Won't make a big difference besides hanging a 3lb block of metal off thin PCB vs on the case.
> I have...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4x8GB Vengeance in the server.
> 4x4GB Vengeance no longer in use.
> 2x4GB XMS in a Llano rig.
> 2x2GB Dominator in a Ph II rig.
> 2x2GB Vengeance LP in another Ph II rig.
> 
> I think I'm more then qualified to call you out, especially since my Corsair ram can overclock farther than any G.Skill RAM I own, which consists of:
> 
> 4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Forge.
> 4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Anvil.
> 4x4GB Ripjaws X no longer in use.
> 2x4GB Ripjaws Z no longer in use.
> 
> Just because you have no idea what you're talking about and don't understand the point of the Dominators doesn't mean they're pointless. For the record, "Dominator" translates into "Put me under LN2 and break some world records". Not that you'd know...
> 
> Corsair haters make me sick, especially the one in this thread who has no experience with any of their products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if thats what the dominator is for wont change the fact that Vengeance is horrible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*


YES


----------



## N6REJ

I know I'm going to regret feeding the fire.. but any comments on me purchasing Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 997110 ? They are made in colorado afaik and was given good recommendation.
cause I'm a dinosaur I normally lean towards crucial first as they were/(are?) the most reliable memory for servers around.
I've got crucial and corsair both in other systems.
Price was most definitely a major factor but reliability is/was far more important.
direct link for the ram I bought.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226388


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I know I'm going to regret feeding the fire.. but any comments on me purchasing Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 997110 ? They are made in colorado afaik and was given good recommendation.
> cause I'm a dinosaur I normally lean towards crucial first as they were/(are?) the most reliable memory for servers around.
> I've got crucial and corsair both in other systems.
> Price was most definitely a major factor but reliability is/was far more important.
> direct link for the ram I bought.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226388


I have a few sets of mushkin ram, and have had good luck with them. I don't know much about that particular set however.
One thing I will say for them is that their customer service dept. is top notch









EDIT: most likely a fake but interesting just the same http://amdfx.blogspot.ca/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


----------



## N6REJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> EDIT: most likely a fake but interesting just the same http://amdfx.blogspot.ca/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


Unless someone comes along and buys a TON of sites from me I'm going to be "crawling" along with on FX-8320 for a long time to come


----------



## MadGoat

I'll sum up the memory debate right here:





Samsung 30nm 8gb



Hard to find nowadays, but by far the best...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> mandatory for all adult males.
> 
> You can of course also go to jail if you want lol. (or pick a longer civilian service period).


I understand it goes back to the days when Finland was at war with the Soviet Union. Your main ally was Adolf Hitler. you even had a division that was at Stalingrad. Sure glad they got their butts kicked. Nothing personal. Just do not like fascism.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll sum up the memory debate right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 30nm 8gb
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find nowadays, but by far the best...


Looks good to me









Mine are rated for 1333 according to the G.Skill site and i clocked them at 2400 at 11-11-11-33 not bad either









I love G.Skill and yet they have several world records in their pocket at Computex 2013

The RipjawsX are overclockers RAM and i love them, so when i need other RAM or build another system it will have G.Skill in it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are rated for 1333 according to the G.Skill site and i clocked them at 2400 at 11-11-11-33 not bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love G.Skill and yet they have several world records in their pocket at Computex 2013
> 
> The RipjawsX are overclockers RAM and i love them, so when i need other RAM or build another system it will have G.Skill in it


Lol


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a few sets of mushkin ram, and have had good luck with them. I don't know much about that particular set however.
> One thing I will say for them is that their customer service dept. is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: most likely a fake but interesting just the same http://amdfx.blogspot.ca/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I know I'm going to regret feeding the fire.. but any comments on me purchasing Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 997110 ? They are made in colorado afaik and was given good recommendation.
> cause I'm a dinosaur I normally lean towards crucial first as they were/(are?) the most reliable memory for servers around.
> I've got crucial and corsair both in other systems.
> Price was most definitely a major factor but reliability is/was far more important.
> direct link for the ram I bought.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226388


I like/buy Mushkin because they're American, lifetime warranty, and I like their stuff.

+1000 on their customer service, I have RMA'ed with them it was easy and fast. They even cross-ship no questions asked. They'll also help you on their forum and that includes help with OC'in, they'll tell you what timings/speeds you can expect from your kit. One of these Redline sticks (bought from NewEgg) had errors in Memtest that wouldn't go away so did a cross-ship.


----------



## hurricane28

O and i concur with Rangerjr1 that corsair vengeance RAM is utter crap, i should know because i had it and didn't clock at all and performance was not that good either.

I don't know about the Dominator RAM but i do know that i have better timings with my overclocked RAM and mine only costs 79 euro's compare to the 139 the Corsair ones, my clocks are 11-11-11-33 while the Dominator are rated for 10-12-12-31


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I like/buy Mushkin because they're American, lifetime warranty, and I like their stuff.
> 
> +1000 on their customer service, I have RMA'ed with them it was easy and fast. They even cross-ship no questions asked. They'll also help you on their forum and that includes help with OC'in, they'll tell you what timings/speeds you can expect from your kit. One of these Redline sticks (bought from NewEgg) had errors in Memtest that wouldn't go away so did a cross-ship.


Mushkin is good RAM too.

G.Skill has live time warranty as well and if mine are dead i can return to the shop and no questions asked i will get instant new ones


----------



## Durquavian

See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll sum up the memory debate right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 30nm 8gb
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find nowadays, but by far the best...
Click to expand...





Looks good to me









Mine are rated for 1333 according to the G.Skill site and i clocked them at 2400 at 11-11-11-33 not bad either









I love G.Skill and yet they have several world records in their pocket at Computex 2013

The RipjawsX are overclockers RAM and i love them, so when i need other RAM or build another system it will have G.Skill in it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> O and i concur with Rangerjr1 that corsair vengeance RAM is utter crap, i should know because i had it and didn't clock at all and performance was not that good either.
> 
> I don't know about the Dominator RAM but i do know that i have better timings with my overclocked RAM and mine only costs 79 euro's compare to the 139 the Corsair ones, my clocks are 11-11-11-33 while the Dominator are rated for 10-12-12-31


Nice try hurricane,
Your modules are not rated for 1333MHz , they are rated for 1866
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm

The Dominator modules you quoted timings for are for the DDR3 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M2A2400C10) 2400MHz Dominator Platinums at STOCK
Quote:


> that corsair vengeance RAM is utter crap, i should know because i had it and didn't clock at all and performance was not that good either.


really? dismissing an entire product linen because YOU had a set that YOU could not get to OC as far as you wanted? yikes

I have also noticed a trend in the reviews of the G skill Ripjaw Z 1866
http://www.hardcoreware.net/g-skill-ripjaws-z-review-1866-16gb-quad/
http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7jPZ_9VR70EACt9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMTNuNTZzBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=137ccfd1g/EXP=1373007961/**http%3a//www.pcper.com/reviews/Memory/GSkill-Ripjaws-X-16GB-4-x-4GB-DDR-3-1866-Review

And a trend with the Corsair Vengeance
http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7kUE_9VRczIA3J1XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByYWkyZ2EwBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNwRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=135sd8dt4/EXP=1373007748/**http%3a//www.pcper.com/reviews/Memory/Corsair-Vengeance-Pro-DDR3-1866-Memory-Review

Hey! here is one head to head
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_vengeance_16gb_1866mhz_cl9_ddr3_review,5.html

The point is : You can find any result you want, or make up any result you want. Dismissing an entire product line of memory because 'YOU had a couple sticks' is preposterous and ignorant .
I have a 16GB set of Corsair Vengeance and they Overclock like a bandit!....They are GOLD I tells ya!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.


Shouldn't let it bother you









I have an i7 and I prefer my 8350's .( I don't play SC2,WOW or any other MMO) Most of the people who knock the Vishera in these threads don't even know the first thing about it. Yet they spew insults like they are experts , Ignorance almost always reveals itself given time







.
One of the fellows in a recent debate spent the better part of 2 evenings, more or less writing an E-novel on how poor the Vishera was. After all that time and energy had been spent , it came to light that he had no idea even what the maximum recommended temp for it was








Hard to even take people like that seriously, to be honest.

Maybe it's old age is making me cynical but I really don't put a lot of stock in the reviews I read online either. So many ways to go wrong when comparing hardware , it's hard to be fair if you try your hardest to be so. Sometimes I doubt the motives of the reviewers too, lots of money in bragging up the popular, not much to be gained standing up for the underdog..lol

I really need to sell a couple of my older AMD rigs and get my hands on a haswell, so I can compare for myself. That's about the only way to know for sure what it's all about.

Another point I would make is that lately I have come to realize that many of the benchmarking programs are only really useful for comparing how well similar systems are performing AMD VS AMD etc. The biggest utility in them is being able to gauge the effectiveness of different tweaks and OC methods on the same system. There really isn't alot of usefulness in comparing AMD to Intel in many of the benches, often times they really don't translate very well into real world user experience.


----------



## spikezone2004

What settings do you have for your power management in your bios?

I have pretty much everything disabled except cool and quiet is on auto. Just wondering if any of those makes a performance difference, and I have my LLC on extreme.


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> What settings do you have for your power management in your bios?
> 
> I have pretty much everything disabled except cool and quiet is on auto. Just wondering if any of those makes a performance difference, and I have my LLC on extreme.


I prefer to have every power management on and using offset voltage for 24/7. That being said, for benchmark, I leave all off. I didn't find any difference with Cool&Quiet being on/off though. LLC is at Ultra High (for me).

My 0,02$ on the last "topic"









While Corsair RAM is overpriced (dominator platinum look so good though), my set of 1600Mhz does ~2040Mhz 10-10-10-27. Not the highest OC, but certainly a stable and a good increase for sticks rated @ 1600Mhz



Spoiler: 1T & 1,5V






That being said, I just saw how low my NB clock is. Time to return to the BIOS!


----------



## spikezone2004

When I ran IBT with them all on I got a bluescreen half way through, should I leave them all on when im not benchmarking? or will they make me unstable


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll sum up the memory debate right here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 30nm 8gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to find nowadays, but by far the best...


ill +1 that considering i can almost boot @ 2600 10-12-12 ( needs a bit of adj. ) but i can boot ~2555 and bench. and all for $47.99 per pair
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I like/buy Mushkin because they're American, lifetime warranty, and I like their stuff.
> 
> +1000 on their customer service, I have RMA'ed with them it was easy and fast. They even cross-ship no questions asked. They'll also help you on their forum and that includes help with OC'in, they'll tell you what timings/speeds you can expect from your kit. One of these Redline sticks (bought from NewEgg) had errors in Memtest that wouldn't go away so did a cross-ship.


i did not know they were usa.. may have to start looking into them alot more !~
let alone in colorado


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> O and i concur with Rangerjr1 that corsair vengeance RAM is utter crap, i should know because i had it and didn't clock at all and performance was not that good either.
> 
> I don't know about the Dominator RAM but i do know that i have better timings with my overclocked RAM and mine only costs 79 euro's compare to the 139 the Corsair ones, my clocks are 11-11-11-33 while the Dominator are rated for 10-12-12-31





you do know that 10-12-12-31 is better then 11-11-11-33
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.


wow. i have to say. very well written ( esp considering a pm you have sent me ) have to say i totally agree


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Shouldn't let it bother you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i7 and I prefer my 8350's .( I don't play SC2,WOW or any other MMO) Most of the people who knock the Vishera in these threads don't even know the first thing about it. Yet they spew insults like they are experts , Ignorance almost always reveals itself given time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> One of the fellows in a recent debate spent the better part of 2 evenings, more or less writing an E-novel on how poor the Vishera was. After all that time and energy had been spent , it came to light that he had no idea even what the maximum recommended temp for it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to even take people like that seriously, to be honest.
> 
> Maybe it's old age is making me cynical but I really don't put a lot of stock in the reviews I read online either. So many ways to go wrong when comparing hardware , it's hard to be fair if you try your hardest to be so. Sometimes I doubt the motives of the reviewers too, lots of money in bragging up the popular, not much to be gained standing up for the underdog..lol
> 
> I really need to sell a couple of my older AMD rigs and get my hands on a haswell, so I can compare for myself. That's about the only way to know for sure what it's all about.
> 
> Another point I would make is that lately I have come to realize that many of the benchmarking programs are only really useful for comparing how well similar systems are performing AMD VS AMD etc. The biggest utility in them is being able to gauge the effectiveness of different tweaks and OC methods on the same system. There really isn't alot of usefulness in comparing AMD to Intel in many of the benches, often times they really don't translate very well into real world user experience.


Agreed. As far as the bother me thing, it doesn't but you know as well as I,







, many a flame started because of one word the person used. I love getting others input and having a civil discussion, but I don't like when the connotation of the discussion goes sour and everyones shields go up and set phazers to full.

But we both COMPLETELY agree on the benches part. That is what I have been preaching for 2 months and I am just starting to see it spread thoughout other threads. I always get concerned when the review site has their 4.8ghz FX benching less than mine at 4.6ghz and with my ram and HDD, oh and add my crappy AMD GPU's ( I love em just don't want people to think that I think they are the best, rather have 7970). So as you said, Like Cinebench, I use it to see how my diff ways to OCs pan out compared to each other. That is one bench we are supposed to win.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill +1 that considering i can almost boot @ 2600 10-12-12 ( needs a bit of adj. ) but i can boot ~2555 and bench. and all for $47.99 per pair
> i did not know they were usa.. may have to start looking into them alot more !~
> let alone in colorado
> you do know that 10-12-12-31 is better then 11-11-11-33
> wow. i have to say. very well written ( esp considering a pm you have sent me ) have to say i totally agree


Well thank you. The part about Alatar wasn't a slant. I love having him in discussions, he knows his stuff. But a lot of the time he uses words that come off as aggressive against a particular manufacturer, usually AMD and then the war is on. Its funny though, he will be in one thread talking about how the 7970 is a beast and the greatest card the last year and a half, then another thread a few minutes later telling everyone how it sucks. Confuses the crap out of me sometimes.


----------



## Rogrthat

http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/

I thought this was interesting to the latest topic...


----------



## Rogrthat

All make ram for other brands to retail......


----------



## Rogrthat

Samsung DIMMs are made of RAM chips rated the same speed as the DIMMs they occupy, and that is highly unusual in today's market, where 30-50% oveclocking by the manufacturer is common


----------



## LauraG

Don't feel bad I gave OC a try and failed horribly lol. my 8320 doesn't like to boot into windows at 4.2 or above and if I move the fsb to 215 it won't go above 4.0ghz


----------



## Rogrthat

I have been using Asus motherboards since 1993 all manuals had pages of Samsung ram listed in their manuals


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> If you guys don't mind me asking here, what settings exactly in RadeonPro do you change to get GTA IV to run smoothly?
> 
> That pos stuttered like mad last I tried it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, you're messing with the wrong guy...I'm no intel fanboi lol
> 
> I don't care for power, fx cpus are weaker than intel and you know it, boards like yours cost a lot more than an entry level extreme 4, all valid points.
> No need to defend AMD against my non-attack.
> 
> I was saying that there's not much point in going over 4.5ghz on a piledriver cpu, since the speed improvement is negligible for the amount of headaches it implies. Show me an air cooled 24/7 5ghz 8350/20 if you can, I very much doubt you do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> But it's still slower...and needs an expensive board to run so high, and an expensive air cooler or wc.
> 
> Still not convinced.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 5ghz is an arbitrary e-peen bulging number, that's all...
> Also, this is the AMD radeon owner's thread, let's not fight over silly stuff.
> We all know how each chip performs, and their weak and strong points, let's move on, we're not blind nvidia/Wintel/zealot fans here, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> For one card, you can skip the first part, as you don't need to worry about Crossfire! Then, do the memory tweak, and at the end, disable vsync to always off. I also set a framerate cap using my monitor's resolution, to 60 fps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quite the big mouth eh? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876
> 
> I didn't "start it", since I don't wanna argue like children do...You can buy whatever you want, but don't state a piledriver cpu is faster than a 2600k/3770k/4770k when it's not (maybe at something like WinRar, or non intel-compiler biased apps, non-x87 old as F$"% code...wait, that's been fixed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Again, I don't wanna argue and turn this thread into the constant fanboi warz we see around here, so stop it.






anyone else wanna jump in this guy is pissing me off. his title is a dead give away. on a side note all the decent intel boards are more then 240..... am i wrong ?

ironically fits in with what durr was saying

my favorite line was where he brings up
Quote:


> I didn't "start it", since I don't wanna argue like children do...You can buy whatever you want, but don't state a piledriver cpu is faster than a 2600k/3770k/4770k when it's not (maybe at something like WinRar, or non intel-compiler biased apps, non-x87 old as F$"% code...wait, that's been fixed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


side note.... still hating 8.1 windows blue..... sucks
i like win 8


----------



## M3TAl

Well I don't wan't to completely bork this Windows 8 install like the last one from so many failed OC's so I'm trying to shrink one of my partitions. Hopefully I can put W7 on the new unallocated space and let it get torn to pieces from BSoD's and freezes







.


----------



## Mega Man

i just hate 8.1 so many glitches. never had this many in a beta before


----------



## M3TAl

Not touching 8.1 until it's final release. Just the way I am typically when it comes to software and hardware, don't like being a guinea pig. Let them figure out all the quirks first. I'll swoop in when it's finished and ready to go. Less headaches.


----------



## Mega Man

the problem now a days is it is never ready... they never have a final release till EOL


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well thank you. The part about Alatar wasn't a slant. I love having him in discussions, he knows his stuff. But a lot of the time he uses words that come off as aggressive against a particular manufacturer, usually AMD and then the war is on. Its funny though, he will be in one thread talking about how the 7970 is a beast and the greatest card the last year and a half, then another thread a few minutes later telling everyone how it sucks. Confuses the crap out of me sometimes.


That's why he was booted as a mod. Inciting flame wars while not actually taking care of the situation.


----------



## M3TAl

Pretty sure he wasn't booted/kicked/whatever you want to call it. Don't spread fud like that. Alatar is a knowledgeable person and I consider his point of view the "what can this thing do under Ln2" extreme enthusiast perspective. If you want benching world records typically AMD isn't the way to go...

He is taking a mandatory 6 month absence (military) and I will miss his input.

Got a W7 partition now so tomorrow the memory & cpu-nb thrashing will begin.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

With all of the discussion on ram as of late I must say I have the best ram out of everyone LOL







2400 at 9-9-9-27-33


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> With all of the discussion on ram as of late I must say I have the best ram out of everyone LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 at 9-9-9-27-33


That is amazing...well done









Can I ask what voltages you are using for cpu/nb and dram?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you want benching world records typically AMD isn't the way to go...


ummmmmmmm no
pretty sure amd holds the top world records....
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/13/amd-gets-guiness-world-record-for-fastest-cpu-with-overclocked-o/ and that is just one of them


----------



## M3TAl

Pure clock speed is exactly that, clock speed. It's like saying we should all go buy P4's because they clock super high on Ln2 when an Athlon will beat it in everyday use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> With all of the discussion on ram as of late I must say I have the best ram out of everyone LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 at 9-9-9-27-33


Is that the Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers (same as I have Micron D9PFJ's?). That gives me hope! If I still can't get the memory over ~1900mhz 9-9-9-27 stable when only running 2x4gb then I will have to blame it on the 970A-UD3... Don't care what anyone has to say after that point


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> - I read/been told 1833 MHZ doesnt give a significant Performance boost in Games, but gives a boost in benchmarks
> - Dont care about a score on some progs but FPS in games and being able to stream/render stuff
> - Went with 1600 CL9 (like the cheapest I found) instead of 1833 to save 10 euros
> - Doubt I can reach 5 GHZ
> - Will be very happy if I can reach 4.5 GHZ


I don't know what you've been told... (feel like i'm marching here....)

i notice a difference from 2133mhz to 2400... so 1600 -> 1866 doesn't make a significant difference is BS IMHO and experience.

1600mhz -> 2400 was about a 2100 point physics boost for me with my ram.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well thank you. The part about Alatar wasn't a slant. I love having him in discussions, he knows his stuff. But a lot of the time he uses words that come off as aggressive against a particular manufacturer, usually AMD and then the war is on. Its funny though, he will be in one thread talking about how the 7970 is a beast and the greatest card the last year and a half, then another thread a few minutes later telling everyone how it sucks. Confuses the crap out of me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was booted as a mod. Inciting flame wars while not actually taking care of the situation.
Click to expand...

He retired because he is required by law to join the Finnish military, actually. I know several people from Finland that had to do the same before, so it's isn't a made up story either unless he's lying about being Finnish. He'll be back when he's done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are rated for 1333 according to the G.Skill site and i clocked them at 2400 at 11-11-11-33 not bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love G.Skill and yet they have several world records in their pocket at Computex 2013
> 
> The RipjawsX are overclockers RAM and i love them, so when i need other RAM or build another system it will have G.Skill in it


They're rated for 1866, read your sig... You also had to skyrocket the timings to get them there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll sum up the memory debate right here:
> 
> Hard to find nowadays, but by far the best...


Very very good for the money.

But not the best, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a few sets of mushkin ram, and have had good luck with them. I don't know much about that particular set however.
> One thing I will say for them is that their customer service dept. is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: most likely a fake but interesting just the same http://amdfx.blogspot.ca/2013/05/amd-steamroller-fx-9650-45-ghz-48-ghz.html
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> I know I'm going to regret feeding the fire.. but any comments on me purchasing Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 997110 ? They are made in colorado afaik and was given good recommendation.
> cause I'm a dinosaur I normally lean towards crucial first as they were/(are?) the most reliable memory for servers around.
> I've got crucial and corsair both in other systems.
> Price was most definitely a major factor but reliability is/was far more important.
> direct link for the ram I bought.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226388
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like/buy Mushkin because they're American, lifetime warranty, and I like their stuff.
> 
> +1000 on their customer service, I have RMA'ed with them it was easy and fast. They even cross-ship no questions asked. They'll also help you on their forum and that includes help with OC'in, they'll tell you what timings/speeds you can expect from your kit. One of these Redline sticks (bought from NewEgg) had errors in Memtest that wouldn't go away so did a cross-ship.
Click to expand...

While I have limited experience with Mushkin, I also hear nothing but praise. Perfectly valid reasons to go with a product.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> O and i concur with Rangerjr1 that corsair vengeance RAM is utter crap, i should know because i had it and didn't clock at all and performance was not that good either.
> 
> I don't know about the Dominator RAM but i do know that i have better timings with my overclocked RAM and mine only costs 79 euro's compare to the 139 the Corsair ones, my clocks are 11-11-11-33 while the Dominator are rated for 10-12-12-31


I was able to run two 2x4GB Vengeance 1600 10-10-10 kits at 1800 8-8-8 with no change in voltage in the same Ph II Deneb rig (If that alone doesn't raise a flag I don't know what will) at the same time (4-DIMM 16GB). Your overclock doesn't even compare.

You also didn't factor in the Dominator's OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.


There are certain phrases in this paragraph that make me laugh.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Shouldn't let it bother you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i7 and I prefer my 8350's .( I don't play SC2,WOW or any other MMO) Most of the people who knock the Vishera in these threads don't even know the first thing about it. Yet they spew insults like they are experts , Ignorance almost always reveals itself given time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> One of the fellows in a recent debate spent the better part of 2 evenings, more or less writing an E-novel on how poor the Vishera was. After all that time and energy had been spent , it came to light that he had no idea even what the maximum recommended temp for it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to even take people like that seriously, to be honest.
> 
> Maybe it's old age is making me cynical but I really don't put a lot of stock in the reviews I read online either. So many ways to go wrong when comparing hardware , it's hard to be fair if you try your hardest to be so. Sometimes I doubt the motives of the reviewers too, lots of money in bragging up the popular, not much to be gained standing up for the underdog..lol
> 
> I really need to sell a couple of my older AMD rigs and get my hands on a haswell, so I can compare for myself. That's about the only way to know for sure what it's all about.
> 
> Another point I would make is that lately I have come to realize that many of the benchmarking programs are only really useful for comparing how well similar systems are performing AMD VS AMD etc. The biggest utility in them is being able to gauge the effectiveness of different tweaks and OC methods on the same system. There really isn't alot of usefulness in comparing AMD to Intel in many of the benches, often times they really don't translate very well into real world user experience.


Being Cynical is fun.







Anyway, I generally skim reviews these days. I understand enough, and have enough experience, to be able to guess where things will stand reasonably accurately.

You want a good skill? Most people here understand hardware enough to get gut feelings about things, but that's just the tip of the iceberg...

Learn to read code. Don't bother learning to _write_ it unless you're interested, learn to be able to see _what_ is done, _how_ it's done, and _how big an impact_ it will have. Ask programmers if you must. Even if they don't know hardware, they can give you performance impacts in relation to other code. You'll be able to look at a program or game and go "Ya know, I bet they did it this way..." and anticipate how it'll run, even without seeing the code itself. You'll see patterns... "Gee, if the programmer was any good, this should be capable of multi-threading considering what it does", "Hmm, this probably can only use one core", "It might be able to multithread, but it'll call into the main thread often...", "Oh god, this will kill my CPU, I can see it now"... and guess how to "fix" them.

On the other hand, if you like being amazed every generation of hardware and don't want the magic ruined... Do not ever do what I just described. It will ruin it for you, the same as really learning a game can ruin the first few hours of awesomeness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> - I read/been told 1833 MHZ doesnt give a significant Performance boost in Games, but gives a boost in benchmarks
> - Dont care about a score on some progs but FPS in games and being able to stream/render stuff
> - Went with 1600 CL9 (like the cheapest I found) instead of 1833 to save 10 euros
> - Doubt I can reach 5 GHZ
> - Will be very happy if I can reach 4.5 GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you've been told... (feel like i'm marching here....)
> 
> i notice a difference from 2133mhz to 2400... so 1600 -> 1866 doesn't make a significant difference is BS IMHO and experience.
> 
> 1600mhz -> 2400 was about a 2100 point physics boost for me with my ram.
Click to expand...

One RAM starved benchmark does not a real world scenario make. Nor will it ever.

Games do not see a boost from extra RAM speed, this has been proven over and over, with the exception of APUs with no Dedi GPU.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is amazing...well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what voltages you are using for cpu/nb and dram?


1.65 ram vddr 1.6 could prolly drop that down and cpu nb 1.4ish

@metal yes but assuming higher binned gurt has the same but cant match my clocks


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You want a good skill? Most people here understand hardware enough to get gut feelings about things, but that's just the tip of the iceberg...
> 
> Learn to read code. Don't bother learning to _write_ it unless you're interested, learn to be able to see _what_ is done, _how_ it's done, and _how big an impact_ it will have. Ask programmers if you must. Even if they don't know hardware, they can give you performance impacts in relation to other code. You'll be able to look at a program or game and go "Ya know, I bet they did it this way..." and anticipate how it'll run, even without seeing the code itself. You'll see patterns... "Gee, if the programmer was any good, this should be capable of multi-threading considering what it does", "Hmm, this probably can only use one core", "It might be able to multithread, but it'll call into the main thread often...", "Oh god, this will kill my CPU, I can see it now"... and guess how to "fix" them.
> 
> On the other hand, if you like being amazed every generation of hardware and don't want the magic ruined... Do not ever do what I just described. It will ruin it for you, the same as really learning a game can ruin the first few hours of awesomeness.


^This.

Also, "The thrill is gone away." for me. The same is true for movie special effects. It is rare that I see an effect as part of the action. Instead I deconstruct it in my head. It's nearly a curse, but my love of making things prevails


----------



## AlDyer

Yeah I can confirm that army here in Finland is indeed mandatory for every adult male unless you want to go to jail or do civil service for a longer period.


----------



## M3TAl

What do you guys test for ram stability? In my experience 5-10 passes of IBT @ Very High (4gb ram usage) works for a somewhat quick test. IBT has passed on Normal before but crumbled immediately on Very High when pushing just memory or cpu-nb.

Is there a better/quicker way for testing cpu-nb/memory stability?

Currently through 2 passes of IBT Very High @ 2200mhz 9-9-9-27 1T (ram @ 1.65V didn't feel like messing around with 1.5V). With the Mushkin + Crucial this setting would of either not posted or crashed immediately, so far this is working out much better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.


Yes you are right that its not the way to go because some people can take it as bashing on their products so yes you are right about that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try hurricane,
> Your modules are not rated for 1333MHz , they are rated for 1866
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm
> 
> The Dominator modules you quoted timings for are for the DDR3 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M2A2400C10) 2400MHz Dominator Platinums at STOCK
> really? dismissing an entire product linen because YOU had a set that YOU could not get to OC as far as you wanted? yikes
> 
> I have also noticed a trend in the reviews of the G skill Ripjaw Z 1866
> http://www.hardcoreware.net/g-skill-ripjaws-z-review-1866-16gb-quad/
> http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7jPZ_9VR70EACt9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMTNuNTZzBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=137ccfd1g/EXP=1373007961/**http%3a//www.pcper.com/reviews/Memory/GSkill-Ripjaws-X-16GB-4-x-4GB-DDR-3-1866-Review
> 
> And a trend with the Corsair Vengeance
> http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7kUE_9VRczIA3J1XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByYWkyZ2EwBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNwRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=135sd8dt4/EXP=1373007748/**http%3a//www.pcper.com/reviews/Memory/Corsair-Vengeance-Pro-DDR3-1866-Memory-Review
> 
> Hey! here is one head to head
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_vengeance_16gb_1866mhz_cl9_ddr3_review,5.html
> 
> The point is : You can find any result you want, or make up any result you want. Dismissing an entire product line of memory because 'YOU had a couple sticks' is preposterous and ignorant .
> I have a 16GB set of Corsair Vengeance and they Overclock like a bandit!....They are GOLD I tells ya!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.


Okay well i guess you are one of the lucky ones because i had the vengeance 1600RAM and could not overclock at all, constand blue screens no matter what i do.
My nephew hat the same thing and he bought the same RAM like me and it clocked at exactly the same speed like me.
And yes they are not rated for 1333 like i said but the SMP is 1600 so that means that they are actually 1600mhz RAM right or am i so wrong about this?
I mean i can't imagine that they would bother to make 1866, 2400 RAM while if you get 1333 or 1866 that clocks at the same speed and can save you couple of dollars/euro's

So if i am wrong let me know why and what plz
But hey, for some it works and some have just bad luck i guess but as long you are happy with it because that's the thing isn't it? be happy with what you got


----------



## M3TAl

Seems it BSoD'ed while I was away. 0x50 PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA.

How important is DDR VTT voltage? It's grayed out in my BIOS, is it grayed out for 990XA/FX-UD3's too? Or only the 970A's?

Edit: can actually run a 9.33x memory multi with 2 sticks instead of 4. Not sure if that's stable but it boots and works in windows unlike before.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What do you guys test for ram stability? In my experience 5-10 passes of IBT @ Very High (4gb ram usage) works for a somewhat quick test. IBT has passed on Normal before but crumbled immediately on Very High when pushing just memory or cpu-nb.
> 
> Is there a better/quicker way for testing cpu-nb/memory stability?
> 
> Currently through 2 passes of IBT Very High @ 2200mhz 9-9-9-27 1T (ram @ 1.65V didn't feel like messing around with 1.5V). With the Mushkin + Crucial this setting would of either not posted or crashed immediately, so far this is working out much better.


Most use memtest as do I. When I couldn't get the higher speed I did tighter timings. Found that test #5 is where the issues would come out. 1-4 were easier to pass, so I skipped those at first till I found the setup that would pass #5. Then I would run the full gambit of them and make sure fully stable.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok so Some of you know and have seen a few of my posts in other threads. So you that have will already have a greater understanding of what theories I have been pondering.
> 
> First, information sucks. Neither AMD or Intel give specifics about their chips and overclocking of them. Now partly for the OCing aspect, it is prob to free them from fault if you blow your **** up. But still having an understanding of what each part of the chip does and its reasonable limits would help. Now I know they cant say things like the max OC is 5.2 or whatever, but knowing the max safe voltage and temp with minimum cooling apparatus would help. And aspects like the PLL voltage. There are gobs of speculation into the safe range of voltage and what it does but no hardcore facts from the manufacturer. Anyway that is why we exist on this thread like so many others: learn from what each other does.
> 
> That being said, my theory is as thus: How do we truly know the which of AMD and Intel is truly superior at any given time ( at any given time because it does change)? Well there is the argument that current benches would answer that. And that assertion would indeed be correct. Current benches would reflect current software with a few exceptions notably HWBOT, but it is a long standing ritual and even I wouldn't say tear it down. But then that opens up the argument, and this is what I have been injecting into other threads with some good response, how can we be sure that the bench is indeed fair as in compiled to give each architecture an equal run. Cinebench for sure is not. But it seems to be the bench of choice lately. Of course that could be because it favors the other manufacturer ( but that is another point to come further down). So now we are starting to see that the reason for AMD's somewhat poor benches compared to Intel is in fact how some of the benches are compiled and as ALL of us here now know x87 instruction set was disabled on AMD's recent CPU/APU offerings. ( I am very curious as to why this is myself. Seems they set themselves up to fail intentionally. x87 like it or not was still in use SKYRIM most notably.) But even with that fact there is one really good reason we cant scream FOUL!
> 
> Fact is Intel has a very huge market share in the low 80%s. So it is not reasonable to write software to the advantage of AMD. Now maybe I worded that poorly, I am not insinuating anything underhanded. But we have to accept that, and this part was hard to get one particular software writer/designer to understand, when any company writes new software, chances are that they wrote it on an Intel system. And that leads to the fact that as they were writing the new software they were checking its efficiency on an Intel computer. See how this goes and the whole process going in Intel's favor? I even stated to the afore mentioned writer that this is indeed how it must work and that he didn't write and test the program on a napkin. Probably the only place AMD gets some love is in the new game market. Even then though it just gets them a bit more favor but not to the extent Intel has. Really they are designing games to sell and the large portion/ nearly all are using Intel. Make a poor running game on Intel and have AMD in the catbird seat and see how it's sells do. But all this is just the fact of the moment <-- keyword for next part.
> 
> Now how do we get the change we need to compete. It isn't in designing a new processor. I believe that if we could truly test each manufacturer AMD might still be behind Intel in say 60-70% of specific CPU benches but that margin would be incredibly thin. And the other 30-40% would put AMD ahead. Dare I say the final score out of 100 for each would be Intel 94 and AMD 91 (just showing how close not an actual score <-- not for you AMD guys but any Intel troll that may lurk. Not you Alatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Each architecture has its own advantages and disadvantages. But since I am talking true benches it would be hard to say which specifically, remember this is all theory. Moving on... Now again what do we change to compete = SOFTWARE. If anything about x87 or compilers used in benches has taught me it is that we need more software to be AMD friendly. We are in luck because that part is already starting. It wasn't the FX line that did it, it is the APU's. They have been getting a good foothold in the prebuilt lines of tablets, economy desktops, laptops, and even a few servers. In order to sell your product with these increased profit margin APU's you had better make sure they run included software well. So then guess what, next thing you know we have software that is AMD friendly. Benches with better AMD compilers start to surface and AMD sarts to look like a real competitor. But wait did AMD release a new architecture? No the same old will start to look like some new patch took effect or something. Of course this path does take a while. I figure by 2nd quarter next year we are gonna see a new direction that includes us for once.
> 
> Now I wanted to share with you guys this and see your thoughts. Keep in mind I am no programmer just someone that sees an issue and ponders the why it is that way, hence my air-conditioned cabinet and soon a new radiator design. BE GENTLE.


I think you have outlined the issues really well. The HSA strategy of AMD will add to the power of the APU and that us why guys our days of FX heaven will be ending soon. IF we get Steamroller is not clear, we will not know until sometime before the November AMD developers conference the details of the new Road map. There ultimately will have to be some niche to the APU market for enthusiasts.. the current flaws in APU performance are due to the following factors inadequate L2 cache and nonexistent L3 cache. With HSA some of those shortcomings will be alleviated by the extensive use of ddr5 memory execution. I think Kaveri will still fall short of what we are used to in the performance we currently get from our 8 core cpus. My guess is that the generation beyond Kaveri will surpass current performance levels. What niche AMD will establish for the enthusiasts within their APU market is a big issue that they and we will have to face. November should provide some answers.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes you are right that its not the way to go because some people can take it as bashing on their products so yes you are right about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay well i guess you are one of the lucky ones because i had the vengeance 1600RAM and could not overclock at all, constand blue screens no matter what i do.
> My nephew hat the same thing and he bought the same RAM like me and it clocked at exactly the same speed like me.
> And yes they are not rated for 1333 like i said but the SMP is 1600 so that means that they are actually 1600mhz RAM right or am i so wrong about this?
> I mean i can't imagine that they would bother to make 1866, 2400 RAM while if you get 1333 or 1866 that clocks at the same speed and can save you couple of dollars/euro's
> 
> So if i am wrong let me know why and what plz
> But hey, for some it works and some have just bad luck i guess but as long you are happy with it because that's the thing isn't it? be happy with what you got


If you want a good overclock on Corsair ram you go for Dominator platinum. it is pricey, but it does the job.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right that its not the way to go because some people can take it as bashing on their products so yes you are right about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try hurricane,
> Your modules are not rated for 1333MHz , they are rated for 1866
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm
> 
> The Dominator modules you quoted timings for are for the DDR3 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M2A2400C10) 2400MHz Dominator Platinums at STOCK
> really? dismissing an entire product linen because YOU had a set that YOU could not get to OC as far as you wanted? yikes
> 
> I have also noticed a trend in the reviews of the G skill Ripjaw Z 1866
> http://www.hardcoreware.net/g-skill-ripjaws-z-review-1866-16gb-quad/
> http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7jPZ_9VR70EACt9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMTNuNTZzBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=137ccfd1g/EXP=1373007961/**http%3a//www.pcper.com/reviews/Memory/GSkill-Ripjaws-X-16GB-4-x-4GB-DDR-3-1866-Review
> 
> And a trend with the Corsair Vengeance
> http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7kUE_9VRczIA3J1XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByYWkyZ2EwBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNwRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkAw--/SIG=135sd8dt4/EXP=1373007748/**http%3a//www.pcper.com/reviews/Memory/Corsair-Vengeance-Pro-DDR3-1866-Memory-Review
> 
> Hey! here is one head to head
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_vengeance_16gb_1866mhz_cl9_ddr3_review,5.html
> 
> The point is : You can find any result you want, or make up any result you want. Dismissing an entire product line of memory because 'YOU had a couple sticks' is preposterous and ignorant .
> I have a 16GB set of Corsair Vengeance and they Overclock like a bandit!....They are GOLD I tells ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> See here is the thing that even a few of you could learn. Problem I have with some Intel fanboys isn't their love of Intel or their apparent disdain for AMD, but it is the word choices they use to describe the product. Terms like "utter crap" when replaced with "not a great overclocker" tend to insight far less hostility. I in no way am discrediting your experience, just that you have to think of how the other people that do own that particular product feel when they see such words. Utter crap makes me feel the need for some batting practice sans ball. Not a great overclocker says that it is your opinion and allows me the opportunity to debate, and in this case I would tend to agree, at present. It is prob the biggest reason Alatar has so many enemy/troll/ (opposite of fans) in many of the AMD threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay well i guess you are one of the lucky ones because i had the vengeance 1600RAM and could not overclock at all, constand blue screens no matter what i do.
> My nephew hat the same thing and he bought the same RAM like me and it clocked at exactly the same speed like me.
> And yes they are not rated for 1333 like i said but the SMP is 1600 so that means that they are actually 1600mhz RAM right or am i so wrong about this?
> I mean i can't imagine that they would bother to make 1866, 2400 RAM while if you get 1333 or 1866 that clocks at the same speed and can save you couple of dollars/euro's
> 
> So if i am wrong let me know why and what plz
> But hey, for some it works and some have just bad luck i guess but as long you are happy with it because that's the thing isn't it? be happy with what you got
Click to expand...

You are confusing Serial Presence Detect and tested speed. your G-Skill set (F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM) was tested and sold as 1866MHz (DDR) and guaranteed to work at this speed. As my Corsair Dom Plat set (Dominator® Platinum with Corsair Link Connector - 1.5V 16GB Dual/Quad Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMD16GX3M4A2133C9) is tested and sold as a 2133MHz set. It has an Serial Presence detect of 1333MHz..


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Was supposed to test out just the Crucial memory and tell you guys how it went... but um got drunk instead for most of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Probably the same for tomorrow so maybe after that?


There is no other way to be patriotic than to be loaded. Think about it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends.
> 
> Big strong (high-SP) loud fans? H100i will win by a mile.
> 
> Silent fans? Won't make a big difference besides hanging a 3lb block of metal off thin PCB vs on the case.
> I have...
> 
> 4x8GB Vengeance in the server.
> 4x4GB Vengeance no longer in use.
> 2x4GB XMS in a Llano rig.
> 2x2GB Dominator in a Ph II rig.
> 2x2GB Vengeance LP in another Ph II rig.
> 
> I think I'm more then qualified to call you out, especially since my Corsair ram can overclock farther than any G.Skill RAM I own, which consists of:
> 
> 4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Forge.
> 4x8GB Ripjaws Z in Anvil.
> 4x4GB Ripjaws X no longer in use.
> 2x4GB Ripjaws Z no longer in use.
> 
> Just because you have no idea what you're talking about and don't understand the point of the Dominators doesn't mean they're pointless. For the record, "Dominator" translates into "Put me under LN2 and break some world records". Not that you'd know...
> 
> Corsair haters make me sick, especially the one in this thread who has no experience with any of their products.


By the way, you should give the G.skill Trident-X modules a run. They overclock well at relatively good timings. I find them much better than the Ripjaws-X I had previously owned.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx




----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> By the way, you should give the G.skill Trident-X modules a run. They overclock well at relatively good timings. I find them much better than the Ripjaws-X I had previously owned.


arent the tridentsx leading the ram oc record atm?!


----------



## N6REJ

guys, i could really use some quick advice... newegg has several deals going on right now, and so I'd like to take advantage of it...
I need to get a mb for the 8320.
I've got a 750W psu , 16G mushkin ram, soon a used ( EVGA Gtx 550 ti SC, with a Gelid icy revision 2 air cooler on it.)
I'd like you guys to recommend 5 mb in order of desire under $200 and PREFERABLLY under $150 but order of desire is more important this minute. I can't justify the crosshair to my budget so that one is out.
please explain why you are picking each one, so I can get educated.

note: if it matters I'm not a heavy OC, infact this would be my first time oc'n ever....
I typically run 12-20 chrome tabs, PS 5, skype, TS3, thunderbird, wamp, netbeans and maybe one or two other programs simultaneously all day.
I do play a couple of games, one of which is swtor
thanks in advance.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N6REJ*
> 
> guys, i could really use some quick advice... newegg has several deals going on right now, and so I'd like to take advantage of it...
> I need to get a mb for the 8320.
> I've got a 750W psu , 16G mushkin ram, soon a used ( EVGA Gtx 550 ti SC, with a Gelid icy revision 2 air cooler on it.)
> I'd like you guys to recommend 5 mb in order of desire under $200 and PREFERABLLY under $150 but order of desire is more important this minute. I can't justify the crosshair to my budget so that one is out.
> please explain why you are picking each one, so I can get educated.
> 
> note: if it matters I'm not a heavy OC, infact this would be my first time oc'n ever....
> I typically run 12-20 chrome tabs, PS 5, skype, TS3, thunderbird, wamp, netbeans and maybe one or two other programs simultaneously all day.
> I do play a couple of games, one of which is swtor
> thanks in advance.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851

In your price range

The M5a99x evo was great for the price so i imagine this is the same

i prefer asus to gigabyte

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877

great price great board this is my choice


----------



## cssorkinman

I have 3 990fx am3+ motherboards , ASROCK extreme 3, ASUS Crosshair V formula Z, and an MSI 990fxa gd80 V2.
My favorite is the MSI, ( $164 on the egg) it boots faster , has fewer bugs ( sound and usb in particular) than the others and I get better overclocks with it.
You will also notice that it is now rated for the 220watt centurion chip. Just my 2 cents


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/2854508


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you have to remember you are trying to cool double the cores, which dump alot more heat then pII
> also you WILL hit a voltage wall 4.7+
> 
> but good luck !~ we have seen 5ghz on air, but they are super rare. but you may of got lucky but the odds are against you.
> 
> GL !~


I guess I am a lucky one:



And I stayed under 53C, 8-10C under max


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I guess I am a lucky one:
> 
> 
> 
> And I stayed under 53C, 8-10C under max


-1 result is classed as unstable im afraid

SMEG!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> -1 result is classed as unstable im afraid
> 
> SMEG!


ya.. kinda scratched my head on that one.

passed off as a boot up kamikazi bench. that plus some power saving BS going on.


----------



## kersoz2003

With prime95 test 4.4 ghz 8350 fx @ 1.44 voltages is cpu: 61 , vrm : 73 degrees at most with 2 hours. But while playing crysis 3 I get 65 cpu, 79 vrm . Why crysis 3 get hotter degrees than prime 95 ? cause of gpu heat combined ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> With prime95 test 4.4 ghz 8350 fx @ 1.44 voltages is cpu: 61 , vrm : 73 degrees at most with 2 hours. But while playing crysis 3 I get 65 cpu, 79 vrm . Why crysis 3 get hotter degrees than prime 95 ? cause of gpu heat combined ?


i've not had this experience at all..

mind you've i've not play crysis 3, on the first 2 they were resorse hogs but in no way more demanding on the cpu then prime.

not sure what to say. whats your usage like on your cores? maybe you need better ventilation in your case


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've not had this experience at all..
> 
> mind you've i've not play crysis 3, on the first 2 they were resorse hogs but in no way more demanding on the cpu then prime.
> 
> not sure what to say. whats your usage like on your cores? maybe you need better ventilation in your case


same case same test. but there is a problem :

My HD 7950 is 90 degrees and I am runnig it 1100-1500 with 1.38 voltages. I guess I have to lower the valtage ? Is this 90 degree making my cpu hotter than the prime 95 test ? I mean while testing prime 95 the gpu is 36 degrees (as prime 95 doesn't use gpu ) and cant effect cpu heat. But while playing crysis 3 I get 90 degree most and I think It can make my cpu and board hotter ?


----------



## d1nky

when stress testing its mainly cpu only.

when gaming literally everything is kicking out heat and working, the vrms are probably getting soaked by the extra heat, mobo getting hotter, especially northbridge. heat + heat = more heat.

my mobo usually idles at 30*c more or less and stays about the same with prime, when gaming and overclocked theres a lot more heat to get rid off


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> same case same test. but there is a problem :
> 
> My HD 7950 is 90 degrees and I am runnig it 1100-1500 with 1.38 voltages. I guess I have to lower the valtage ? Is this 90 degree making my cpu hotter than the prime 95 test ? I mean while testing prime 95 the gpu is 36 degrees and cant effect cpu heat. But while playing crysis 3 I get 90 degree most and I think It can make my cpu and board hotter ?


That's a hot 7950 , yes i would think that is causing the vrms to run hotter during crysis than prime.

If your case has good airflow and the card is running that warm in spite of this, you may want to check the heatsink on the gpu to make sure it is making good contact and has a good thermal paste on it.

I have a 6970 that ran at 90+ for a year or so, at stock, I assumed it was a false reading. It wasn't , the thermal paste on the heatsink was like dried toothpaste . I cleaned it up, re-applied some AS5 and the thing is running in the 60's now, even when overclocked slightly.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> when stress testing its mainly cpu only.
> 
> when gaming literally everything is kicking out heat and working, the vrms are probably getting soaked by the extra heat, mobo getting hotter, especially northbridge. heat + heat = more heat.
> 
> my mobo usually idles at 30*c more or less and stays about the same with prime, when gaming and overclocked theres a lot more heat to get rid off


hmm guess i went a little over kill on fans... ahmm i might be out of slots on my mobo to put em. hehehe

hours of Deus ex:HR and borderlands 2 don't do this, albeit not as intense as crysis...

but holy snot balls in a leather hand basket.. 90*c on your gpu.. damn! i've not seen my 7850 high 65* yet.

hopefully other with that card can chip in on clocks and voltages, that temperature is extreme...

is that normal for those cards?


----------



## kersoz2003

I want to add I do test and gaming with my case sides open. cause ıts really hot in Turkey now like 45 degrees outside 30-35 in room. so I had to open sides. still my card gets hot.







are there good solutions for gpu cooling ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I want to add I do test and gaming with my case sides open. cause ıts really hot in Turkey now like 45 degrees outside 30-35 in room. so I had to open sides. still my card gets hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are there good solutions for gpu cooling ?


If it's still getting hot even with really good airflow then it points to a problem with the mounting of the heatsink or a problem with the thermal paste. I would try repasting and reseating your hsf.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I want to add I do test and gaming with my case sides open. cause ıts really hot in Turkey now like 45 degrees outside 30-35 in room. so I had to open sides. still my card gets hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are there good solutions for gpu cooling ?


allcero makes a cooler for the 7950, but with those temps i would likely to go with an after market water block and custom loop. might as well add you CPU to that loop as well wont cost too much more.

on a side note, most reveiws don't go much past the 1020/14XX mark. you may want to try and turn things down a little bit on the GPU OC.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a hot 7950 , yes i would think that is causing the vrms to run hotter during crysis than prime.
> 
> If your case has good airflow and the card is running that warm in spite of this, you may want to check the heatsink on the gpu to make sure it is making good contact and has a good thermal paste on it.
> 
> I have a 6970 that ran at 90+ for a year or so, at stock, I assumed it was a false reading. It wasn't , the thermal paste on the heatsink was like dried toothpaste . I cleaned it up, re-applied some AS5 and the thing is running in the 60's now, even when overclocked slightly.


I now changed the thermal paste with a quality one. The stock termal paste was very dry and left too little. So I reapplied and now retest the card again.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> -1 result is classed as unstable im afraid
> 
> SMEG!


I had searched for that, the only thing I could find was someone saying it was a glitch with IBT, and as long as it passes the test it is good.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well thank you. The part about Alatar wasn't a slant. I love having him in discussions, he knows his stuff. But a lot of the time he uses words that come off as aggressive against a particular manufacturer, usually AMD and then the war is on. Its funny though, he will be in one thread talking about how the 7970 is a beast and the greatest card the last year and a half, then another thread a few minutes later telling everyone how it sucks. Confuses the crap out of me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was booted as a mod. Inciting flame wars while not actually taking care of the situation.
Click to expand...

Alatar is on military service he was not booted. Honestly, I like Alatar. He will have a coherent discussion rather than foaming at the mouth and insulting people.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I had searched for that, the only thing I could find was someone saying it was a glitch with IBT, and as long as it passes the test it is good.


Its not a glitch, it posts a -1 result as if figures you are close to be stable but its not quite there

Its reproducible if you reduce your vcore a little bit


----------



## kersoz2003

Wowwwwwwwwwww







I changed the thermal paste and got 20 degreees down







now its 70 at most


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I now changed the thermal paste with a quality one. The stock termal paste was very dry and left too little. So I reapplied and now retest the card again.


Wowwwwwwwwwww







I changed the thermal paste and got 20 degreees down







now its 70 at most


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Wowwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the thermal paste and got 20 degreees down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its 70 at most


----------



## AG-Arno

Hey guys!
I have a ASRock 970 Extreme3 motherboard and a AMD FX-8320. Can I overclock to 4Ghz with turbo boost off? And if so, what is your recommended voltage? Is there something in the BIOS I need to turn on/off?
I did some research but I can't find a clear and good answer...

Thanks in advance!

PS: I have a Zalman CNPS10X Performa CPU cooler, a Cooler Master Silent ProM 600W PSU and a HD6950 2GB GPU.


----------



## M3TAl

Been googling DDR VTT but can't find much info on it other than people with Giga boards have same problem as me. It grays out when you change mem voltage from Normal to anything else.

What should DDR VTT be set to? Should DDR VTT only change when mem voltage changes? How important is DDR VTT for higher mem speeds? It's greyed out and stuck on 0.750V I think. Mem is at 1.65V.


----------



## kersoz2003

FX 8350 works with 4.0 (1.34 v default) , but when I want 4.3 it needs 1.44. is this normal ?

(even 4.0 needs some nb voltage to run stable.) So how can I lower the voltages? from 1.34 to 1.44f air for just 300 mhz ?

here is my new rig:

Fx 8350 @ 4.2 GHZ -- GIGABYTE 970A --Powercolor HD 7950 -- SANDISK EXTREME 120 GB SSD -- 500 GB SEAGATE HD -- 8 GB RAM -- COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU Cooler -- AEROCOOL VS-3 CASE -- 500 WATT XIGMATEK PSU -- VE 2 ARCTIC COOLING + 2 AKASA CASE FANS -- 27" ASUS VE276Q LED MONİTÖR


----------



## M3TAl

I swear this 970A-UD3 is the most quirky thing ever... It refused to post at least 10 times using the exact same settings from last night for 2200mhz memory.

To get it to post had to set FSB 275 and set cpu, cpu-nb, ht link multis at near/stock then lower mem multi for ~1650mhz. Then it posts so go back in bios now raise mem multi to 8x for 2200mhz. Changing memory and all those other multis at same time was a no go.

Apparently now it's stable at these exact same settings as last night... Only thing that changed was 100+ windows updates including W7 SP1 which I belive includes support for AVX. APparently I was running AVX IBT without support for AVX lol.

It finished 10 passes Very High and I ran 2 passes on Maximum. Passed all that no problem.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its not a glitch, it posts a -1 result as if figures you are close to be stable but its not quite there
> 
> Its reproducible if you reduce your vcore a little bit


Ok, well I am getting close to 4.8, stable at 4.72. LLC set to extreme and VCore +.05. It passed IBT at VCore +.025 also, but failed 1 out of 5 passes at high stress level. @ +.05 temp maxed at 60C, @ +.025 it peaked at 55C.


I am going to try 200x24 at VCore +.05. If I try any more than that I am sure it will go over 60-62C. I am fairly happy with 4.7+ though.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> FX 8350 works with 4.0 (1.34 v default) , but when I want 4.3 it needs 1.44. is this normal ?
> 
> (even 4.0 needs some nb voltage to run stable.) So how can I lower the voltages? from 1.34 to 1.44f air for just 300 mhz ?
> 
> here is my new rig:
> 
> Fx 8350 @ 4.2 GHZ -- GIGABYTE 970A --Powercolor HD 7950 -- SANDISK EXTREME 120 GB SSD -- 500 GB SEAGATE HD -- 8 GB RAM -- COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU Cooler -- AEROCOOL VS-3 CASE -- 500 WATT XIGMATEK PSU -- VE 2 ARCTIC COOLING + 2 AKASA CASE FANS -- 27" ASUS VE276Q LED MONİTÖR


The voltage can range a bit for each board, but 1.43v does seem high. There are a lot of other factors to consider as well. RED is the guy you wanna talk to, and there are prob a few others. I however have no xp with boards other than MSI.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> FX 8350 works with 4.0 (1.34 v default) , but when I want 4.3 it needs 1.44. is this normal ?
> 
> (even 4.0 needs some nb voltage to run stable.) So how can I lower the voltages? from 1.34 to 1.44f air for just 300 mhz ?
> 
> here is my new rig:
> 
> Fx 8350 @ 4.2 GHZ -- GIGABYTE 970A --Powercolor HD 7950 -- SANDISK EXTREME 120 GB SSD -- 500 GB SEAGATE HD -- 8 GB RAM -- COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU Cooler -- AEROCOOL VS-3 CASE -- 500 WATT XIGMATEK PSU -- VE 2 ARCTIC COOLING + 2 AKASA CASE FANS -- 27" ASUS VE276Q LED MONİTÖR


Mine is running at 4.6 with 1.425v, I could probably get away with 1.41. If you don't have a cool case and you have the overclock not optimal that could account for the extra heat in the CPU along with the heat in the room. What is the FSB set at and the multiplier?


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> FX 8350 works with 4.0 (1.34 v default) , but when I want 4.3 it needs 1.44. is this normal ?
> 
> (even 4.0 needs some nb voltage to run stable.) So how can I lower the voltages? from 1.34 to 1.44f air for just 300 mhz ?
> 
> here is my new rig:
> 
> Fx 8350 @ 4.2 GHZ -- GIGABYTE 970A --Powercolor HD 7950 -- SANDISK EXTREME 120 GB SSD -- 500 GB SEAGATE HD -- 8 GB RAM -- COOLERMASTER HYPER 212 EVO CPU Cooler -- AEROCOOL VS-3 CASE -- 500 WATT XIGMATEK PSU -- VE 2 ARCTIC COOLING + 2 AKASA CASE FANS -- 27" ASUS VE276Q LED MONİTÖR


I am definitely not the expert here, but I have been trying a LOT of different voltages and freqs today. I also have that MoBo, rev 1.3. How are you getting to 4.3, FSB or Mult? After having trouble with FSB beyond 220, I have just been using Multiplier. Setting LLC to extreme I am stable at 4.6 or 4.7 with just +.025 or +.05 to the VCore respectively. After I have exhausted all Multiplier /VCore setting I am going to try to get the FSB to at least 220 and increase multi to reach 4.6 to 4.8.

But just setting LLC to Extreme effectively adds about .1 to the VCore (that is what I have observed during stress tests anyway). I haven't tried 4.3 but I was able to get 4.2 at complete stock (LLC @ Auto), so that does seem a bit odd.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> First of all, you're not getting to 4.8 on air with that cooler that's in your sig. It ain't happening.


BOOYAH!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> BOOYAH!


Thats good work







gj, n1


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Ok, well I am getting close to 4.8, stable at 4.72. LLC set to extreme and VCore +.05. It passed IBT at VCore +.025 also, but failed 1 out of 5 passes at high stress level. @ +.05 temp maxed at 60C, @ +.025 it peaked at 55C.
> 
> 
> I am going to try 200x24 at VCore +.05. If I try any more than that I am sure it will go over 60-62C. I am fairly happy with 4.7+ though.


now that looks more proper.. good job


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AG-Arno*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I have a ASRock 970 Extreme3 motherboard and a AMD FX-8320. Can I overclock to 4Ghz with turbo boost off? And if so, what is your recommended voltage? Is there something in the BIOS I need to turn on/off?
> I did some research but I can't find a clear and good answer...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS: I have a Zalman CNPS10X Performa CPU cooler, a Cooler Master Silent ProM 600W PSU and a HD6950 2GB GPU.


do more research. first post on the thread has a great link to a OC guide.

also i highly doubt that cooler will get much beyond 4.5. if that even. its bigger brothers limit is just a hair under 4.7


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do more research. first post on the thread has a great link to a OC guide.
> 
> also i highly doubt that cooler will get much beyond 4.5. if that even. its bigger brothers limit is just a hair under 4.7


I ran in to a wall at 4.9ghz, trying to go for 5 ghz with antec kuhler 920. I was up to 1.7v and still no luck to be stable at 5ghz so my limit is 4.9 with this cooler, but i will try to reagrrange things so i can raise my fsb more to clock my memory! Or clock, its good for 2133mhz stock so i will try to reach stock for that memory in my sig!



http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3060/brq.jpg


----------



## Rogrthat




----------



## Mega Man

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> BOOYAH!


try that at very high or custom with 90% mem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I ran in to a wall at 4.9ghz, trying to go for 5 ghz with antec kuhler 920. I was up to 1.7v and still no luck to be stable at 5ghz so my limit is 4.9 with this cooler, but i will try to reagrrange things so i can raise my fsb more to clock my memory! Or clock, its good for 2133mhz stock so i will try to reach stock for that memory in my sig!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3060/brq.jpg


fyi you should disable windows sidebar. major security issues. google it microsoft made a tool specifically to do it due to this.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Getting there:



http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/1103/03w4.jpg

Hmm security issue with windows sidebar,meh fuuck it







But thanks for the info i will google it!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*


Your pics are to small to read the text on it







But i guess u reach 5ghz?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Think im gonna start working on lowering my vcore at least a lil bit im hoping for,just this stupid bios version wont let me change the nb-vid volt


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851
> 
> In your price range
> 
> The M5a99x evo was great for the price so i imagine this is the same
> 
> i prefer asus to gigabyte
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877
> 
> great price great board this is my choice


For $179 you can buy your best option in your mb spending range. Asus Sabertooth rev 2.0. It has wonderful reviews and great overclocks. It is buy far your best choice in that price range.


----------



## M3TAl

2200mhz memory seems stable, going to push for higher now.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851
> 
> In your price range
> 
> The M5a99x evo was great for the price so i imagine this is the same
> 
> i prefer asus to gigabyte
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877
> 
> great price great board this is my choice
> 
> 
> 
> For $179 you can buy your best option in your mb spending range. Asus Sabertooth rev 2.0. It has wonderful reviews and great overclocks. It is buy far your best choice in that price range.
Click to expand...

I agree. but don't take it from flotsam like me


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 2200mhz memory seems stable, going to push for higher now.


Go go go! Whats your timings @ 2200mhz? Think i will have as goal for today to go really high on the memory when its stock is 2133mhz and i am at 2120mhz 11-11-11 now


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try that at very high or custom with 90% mem.


You'll have to accept this:



I really don't care if it passes VH or higher, passing on High is good enough for me, WAY more stress than my PC will ever undergo in everyday use. Obviously, I am right at the edge, peaking out at 61-62C. It was passing VH, but hit 63C for a sec so I stopped it. I am very happy that I got it this far. I am not going to run it at 4.8, I am going to back it off to 4.7 or 4.6 and see how high I can get the FSB. I got more GFlops at 220x20 (4.4) than 200x24 (4.8) anyway.


----------



## M3TAl

Mobo didn't want to cooperate with raising memory much past 2200MHz, seems like the board refuses to post when using a x7 cpu-nb multi. Odd, my old Giga MA-78LM-S2H refused to run a x13 cpu-nb multi, yet with a say 12x multi and higher FSB it would run perfectly at even higher cpu-nb clockspeed.

What's a normal cpu-nb voltage for 2450-2500MHz?

Just crashed in P95 and error 4min into OCCT with +.1 cpunb voltage (tested +0.05 & +0.075 as well). HT Link and cpu-nb at 2475MHz, memory currently at ~1834MHz, CPU at 3.575GHz.

Testing out just cpu-nb it won't get stable. Doesn't even seem worth raising it considering the massive amount of voltage + heat it takes just to get it stable. Maybe it's better to leave it near 2200Mhz and go for higher CPU clock?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I keep my ht and nb at 2200-2400, and i cant touch my nb volt cause there is no option in this stupid bios to do it! Also i decided to back down on my clock to 4.8ghz instead of 4.9ghz cause i can run 4.8ghz at 1.46 vcore instead of over 1.5 for 4.9 ghz! Today i will focus on getting my fsb up as much as possible and keep it at 4.8ghz. Cause my memorys stock is 2133mhz 11-11-11 i think. So i want at least stock speed on the ram plus to oc it a lil bit!


----------



## AG-Arno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do more research. first post on the thread has a great link to a OC guide.
> 
> also i highly doubt that cooler will get much beyond 4.5. if that even. its bigger brothers limit is just a hair under 4.7


Thanks for your answer!
I'm just not sure about the motherboard(ASRock 970 Extreme3)... Can it handle the 4Ghz without turbo boost? It has a 4+1 structure and it wasn't the most expensive board (Had some budget issues).


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AG-Arno*
> 
> Thanks for your answer!
> I'm just not sure about the motherboard(ASRock 970 Extreme3)... Can it handle the 4Ghz without turbo boost? It has a 4+1 structure and it wasn't the most expensive board (Had some budget issues).


What ive read, it should handle 8core cpu.

Hmm i ran into a wall with the fsb at around 270ish, so i have to settle for :

http://valid.canardpc.com/2855255

One boring thing is that even that my ram is stock 2133mhz and 11-11-11 is that i cant lower timings, if i do that it wont post







So guess i have to settle for this now!


----------



## AG-Arno

Thanks hyp3rtraxx for answering me!
I already knew it can handle an 8-core CPU, but can it handle an overclocked FX-8320 @4GHz without turbo boost on?
I won't OC my processor higher than 4GHz. I've asked for some advise on other sites too, but they say the FX-8320 is hard to handle for the 970 Extreme3. I think this is strange, because why can the Extreme3 handle the turbo boost of the FX-8320, which is 4Ghz, but can't handle a OC to 4Ghz? Can someone tell me whether I'm safe or not with OC'ing the processor to 4Ghz?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Me personally think your mobo will handle it just fine! I ran my fx8350 on 2 low budget +1vrms mobos overclocked befor i got the ud5!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AG-Arno*
> 
> Thanks hyp3rtraxx for answering me!
> I already knew it can handle an 8-core CPU, but can it handle an overclocked FX-8320 @4GHz without turbo boost on?
> I won't OC my processor higher than 4GHz. I've asked for some advise on other sites too, but they say the FX-8320 is hard to handle for the 970 Extreme3. I think this is strange, because why can the Extreme3 handle the turbo boost of the FX-8320, which is 4Ghz, but can't handle a OC to 4Ghz? Can someone tell me whether I'm safe or not with OC'ing the processor to 4Ghz?


At 4ghz you shouldn't have too much trouble, but cooling within the case VRMs and such may cause issue. But in general the board could handle a stock 8350 4.0 /4.2ghz turbo so you should be fine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I ran in to a wall at 4.9ghz, trying to go for 5 ghz with antec kuhler 920. I was up to 1.7v and still no luck to be stable at 5ghz so my limit is 4.9 with this cooler, but i will try to reagrrange things so i can raise my fsb more to clock my memory! Or clock, its good for 2133mhz stock so i will try to reach stock for that memory in my sig!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/3060/brq.jpg


something is wrong if you need 1.7 for 5.0 waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy tttttooooooooooo mmmmuuuuuuccchh volts


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> something is wrong if you need 1.7 for 5.0 waaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy tttttooooooooooo mmmmuuuuuuccchh volts


Just got meself a 1000w psu

nothing too expensive

will see how high i can go now, will post in few hours too hot at moment to do anything


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just got meself a 1000w psu
> 
> nothing too expensive
> 
> will see how high i can go now, will post in few hours too hot at moment to do anything


im currently testing out 5ghz and beyond.

what psu did you get?

and the heat is stupid, especially with hayfever lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im currently testing out 5ghz and beyond.
> 
> what psu did you get?
> 
> and the heat is stupid, especially with hayfever lol


Only evga one, doesnt look bad, i figured id give it a go for the price

Its going back if it don't perform lol

Heat is crazy aye lol drove back from wales to yorkshire in it


----------



## d1nky

whats the amps on the 12v rail?

i havent seen many reviews on the evga psu's

ive got a lot of driving tomorrow, in this heat


----------



## gertruude

erm 83 i think...i seen nothing about them either but i figured it was a good price to try it out

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1000-XR


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Hi,
I'm waiting on a delivery for an FX-8350 and a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. I know my existing ram will work but the more posts I read from people who have this set up very few have ram slower than 1866. I want to overclock the CPU when I get it (shooting for around 4.6 to 4.8 or so) will I need to purchase ram as well? I was so hoping not to...I mean this whole thing started as a motherboard upgrade only...then turned into motherboard and CPU....I'm really in no mood to spend more money on ram now.

Anyway the ram I currently have is 16GB of G.Skill Ripjaws Series PC-12800 (4 ea, 4GB sticks) running at 1600 9-9-9-24-2T

Thanks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm waiting on a delivery for an FX-8350 and a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. I know my existing ram will work but the more posts I read from people who have this set up very few have ram slower than 1866. I want to overclock the CPU when I get it (shooting for around 4.6 to 4.8 or so) will I need to purchase ram as well? I was so hoping not to...I mean this whole thing started as a motherboard upgrade only...then turned into motherboard and CPU....I'm really in no mood to spend more money on ram now.
> 
> Anyway the ram I currently have is 16GB of G.Skill Ripjaws Series PC-12800 (4 ea, 4GB sticks) running at 1600 9-9-9-24-2T
> 
> Thanks


That RAM should do fine, with the right clocks it will easily run @ 1866 or higher. With 16 GB's you won't need to go any higher anyhow. That will be a very nice setup. 4.6 is very easy on this chip. If I was going higher I would want more than my H100i for cooling but guys in here go way higher than that.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That RAM should do fine, with the right clocks it will easily run @ 1866 or higher. With 16 GB's you won't need to go any higher anyhow. That will be a very nice setup. 4.6 is very easy on this chip. If I was going higher I would want more than my H100i for cooling but guys in here go way higher than that.


This is why I LOVE this forum lol always guys with speedy responses here. Thanks a bunch for answering my post bud, feel much more confident now. +REP for you


----------



## Rogrthat

You should be fine lower voltage is better= less heat


----------



## Rogrthat

Also easier to overclock with less ram then more, I find.8g vs 16 g..


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> erm 83 i think...i seen nothing about them either but i figured it was a good price to try it out
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1000-XR


just done some research, seems its another OEM from superflower Leadex series

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=340
http://www.techpowerup.com/185795/evga-supernova-1000-g2-hits-retail.html

thats decent score from jonnyguru

you should do well with this


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> just done some research, seems its another OEM from superflower Leadex series
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=340
> http://www.techpowerup.com/185795/evga-supernova-1000-g2-hits-retail.html
> 
> thats decent score from jonnyguru
> 
> you should do well with this


Ah sweet then, thanks for the research +rep

ill post when i get it installed and tested


----------



## Rogrthat

Seasonic I have the 1050 no problem with power here and you can set it to hybrid less noise and save money.
X series These guys make power supplys for everyone.....








1050 / 1250
X series
560 / 660 / 760 / 850


----------



## Rogrthat

http://www.seasonicusa.com/images/New_X/1050-1250/X_1050-1250_01.jpg


----------



## d1nky

that seasonic X is the same as mine

http://products.xfxforce.com/en-gb/Power_Supply/Pro_Series_1050W_PSU/P1-1050-BFUK

OEM from seasonic meaning the internal parts are the same, ive heard it mentioned xfx used different caps but i cant confirm this.

Look at the backplate and connectors, exactly the same!


----------



## hurricane28

Correct, Seasonic is OEM for Corsair and XFX and there are some others but i don't know witch ones.

Seasonic PSU's have in general more amps to the 12V rail, i saw some others with the same wattage and have 60/65 amps while mine puts 70 amps to the12V rail.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> [
> try that at very high or custom with 90% mem
> fyi you should disable windows sidebar. major security issues. google it microsoft made a tool specifically to do it due to this.


Or Prime95 full blend for that matter.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Correct, Seasonic is OEM for Corsair and XFX and there are some others but i don't know witch ones.
> 
> Seasonic PSU's have in general more amps to the 12V rail, i saw some others with the same wattage and have 60/65 amps while mine puts 70 amps to the12V rail.


Not all Corsairs and XFX are Seasonic. Make sure and google who makes PSU and find out who makes the one you are buying.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not all Corsairs and XFX are Seasonic. Make sure and google who makes PSU and find out who makes the one you are buying.


i didnt even see that post lol

nah its mainly the higher wattage ones or pro/black series!

only a couple xfx are seasonic and maybe 1 or 2 corsairs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not all Corsairs and XFX are Seasonic. Make sure and google who makes PSU and find out who makes the one you are buying.


Yes you are right i believe only the AX series of Corsair uses the Seasonic OEM.

Nevertheless i am very happy with mine, it has plenty of power for me and it puts a nice 70ampd on the 12V rail


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not all Corsairs and XFX are Seasonic. Make sure and google who makes PSU and find out who makes the one you are buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right i believe only the AX series of Corsair uses the Seasonic OEM.
> 
> Nevertheless i am very happy with mine, it has plenty of power for me and it puts a nice 70ampd on the 12V rail
Click to expand...

The Corsair AX 1200 is a Flextronics build BTW.


----------



## hurricane28

ah okay did not know that









Well ive been told that all the AX series are Seasonic but well honestly i do not care because i have Seasonic


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> GerT Give me a manhug!.


When getting another psu is normal for old profiles not to work

I aint sure lol, i think it could be possible

new psu new volt requirement?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> When getting another psu is normal for old profiles not to work
> 
> I aint sure lol, i think it could be possible
> 
> new psu new volt requirement?


for me mostly any power/ram related change i got to go back through and test the limits.

even when changing cooling!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> When getting another psu is normal for old profiles not to work
> 
> I aint sure lol, i think it could be possible
> 
> new psu new volt requirement?


does one buy an aston martin and go straight to the autobaun before getting used to the thing?

damn driver corruption.. i iz pushing my ramz too hard.

solution? better cooling so i can attain a higher HT link


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> does one buy an aston martin and go straight to the autobaun before getting used to the thing?


nice anology!

some people do.... but dont live long!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> nice anology!
> 
> some people do.... but dont live long!


that or they have a rather sore wallet and great biking legs by the end of it.


----------



## d1nky

LOL

or raped by a truck driver... too far!

well i think ive found the max of this cpu and realised its worse than hurricanes.

4.92ghz highest it can go prime stable without locking up which requires 1.6v and 1.33v cpunb

i can bench upto 5.1ghz and hit the 'elite' 3dmark scores for it.

contemplating giving this one away and buying another.

thinking about it, its probably 5.1ghz stable with IBT standard


----------



## hurricane28

Well that sucks man,

But yours is not worse than mine because for 5ghz i need 1.58 in bios and LLC to high so that makes 1.6 at load.

And my CPUNB is at 2570 at 1.41 volts and my max bench was like 5278mhz.

hope you have better luck with your other CPU


----------



## Rogrthat




----------



## MadGoat

my 850 hx is a sea sonic I believe...

been awhile since I did my PSU research... its actually made by CWT

HardwareSecrets HX850

Its been an amazing PSU. When through many system upgrades and powered oc'd GTX285's in sli for many years.

it us still giving great "clean" power, but I know I've lost some amperage over the years... still powers my system with everything OC'd very well however.

so errors, sorry... phone post. Android Firefox FTW


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well I'm going to allow said person to confirm however said person did state that there does seem to be a voltage limit on the saberkitteh and will not allow more volts







but again just waiting for the confirmation as I do not have the full details.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL
> 
> or raped by a truck driver... too far!
> 
> well i think ive found the max of this cpu and realised its worse than hurricanes.
> 
> 4.92ghz highest it can go prime stable without locking up which requires 1.6v and 1.33v cpunb
> 
> i can bench upto 5.1ghz and hit the 'elite' 3dmark scores for it.
> 
> contemplating giving this one away and buying another.
> 
> thinking about it, its probably 5.1ghz stable with IBT standard


So much for waterloops. Too bad my air cooling is only 100mhz slower AND prime stable.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that sucks man,
> 
> But yours is not worse than mine because for 5ghz i need 1.58 in bios and LLC to high so that makes 1.6 at load.
> 
> And my CPUNB is at 2570 at 1.41 volts and my max bench was like 5278mhz.
> 
> hope you have better luck with your other CPU


I can do 2700mhz at 1.3v on CPUNB lol


----------



## d1nky

this chip has been hungry before the loop ya lil biatch!

im trying 1.65v for 5ghz now lol i dont give a pooo if it blows i got a spare lol

OH YEA and wheres the proof


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I can do 2700mhz at 1.3v on CPUNB lol


That is at 5ghz?

my chip sucks big time so when i want the best OC like CPU, CPUNB, HT link out of it it needs a **** load of volts and that will gain a lot of heat too.

Anyway you have different board and RAM as well.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is at 5ghz?
> 
> my chip sucks big time so when i want the best OC like CPU, CPUNB, HT link out of it it needs a **** load of volts and that will gain a lot of heat too.
> 
> Anyway you have different board and RAM as well.


i agree with hurricane, why you always putting peoples systems down ranger?!

every system is different


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is at 5ghz?
> 
> my chip sucks big time so when i want the best OC like CPU, CPUNB, HT link out of it it needs a **** load of volts and that will gain a lot of heat too.
> 
> Anyway you have different board and RAM as well.


Your RAM is without a doubt better than mine. And yea 5GHz 1.51V for benching, 2.7CPUNB, 3GHz HT. Idk about board. Newer UD5s are pretty good. I just think i got pretty lucky with my 8350


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i agree with hurricane, why you always putting peoples systems down ranger?!
> 
> every system is different


whats up mr. my loop will own your air xDDDDD.


----------



## d1nky

my loop owns everything.... i can apply ten jiggawatts and stay under 60*c lol

i knew when i first got this i shouldnt of slapped it in and folded with it straight away....

9590 on its way!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 9590 on its way!


Hope that's a joke, considering how stupidly overpriced it is.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Only evga one, doesnt look bad, i figured id give it a go for the price
> 
> Its going back if it don't perform lol
> 
> Heat is crazy aye lol drove back from wales to yorkshire in it


It is 95 farenheit or I guess 35 Celcius in New York today. Very humid as well. Been living under the ac until after 5:30 pm when it begins cooling off.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is 95 farenheit or I guess 35 Celcius in New York today. Very humid as well. Been living under the ac until after 5:30 pm when it begins cooling off.


wow we have seen a max of about 25*c in the UK, not so humid!

not the right weather for stress testing tbh!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wow we have seen a max of about 25*c in the UK, not so humid!
> 
> not the right weather for stress testing tbh!


should I mention 35c+ 80% humidity live from texas lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> should I mention 35c+ 80% humidity live from texas lol


im my room its 26c and 53% humidity









and im still sweaty


----------



## spikezone2004

Luckily for me its colder today only 108F last week it was 126F living in Las Vegas it gets rather hot, luckily my A/C is amazing lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Luckily for me its colder today only 108F last week it was 126F living in Las Vegas it gets rather hot, luckily my A/C is amazing lol


I lived there for a couple years and know what your talking about.. the concrete just keeps hot after the air is cool too


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I lived there for a couple years and know what your talking about.. the concrete just keeps hot after the air is cool too


Yea at night stays just as warm concrete holds the heat almost till morning it seems, not anymore refreshing its been staying at 100 at night roughly


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I lived there for a couple years and know what your talking about.. the concrete just keeps hot after the air is cool too


thats called real life 'heat soak'


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm waiting on a delivery for an FX-8350 and a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. I know my existing ram will work but the more posts I read from people who have this set up very few have ram slower than 1866. I want to overclock the CPU when I get it (shooting for around 4.6 to 4.8 or so) will I need to purchase ram as well? I was so hoping not to...I mean this whole thing started as a motherboard upgrade only...then turned into motherboard and CPU....I'm really in no mood to spend more money on ram now.
> 
> Anyway the ram I currently have is 16GB of G.Skill Ripjaws Series PC-12800 (4 ea, 4GB sticks) running at 1600 9-9-9-24-2T
> 
> Thanks


my saberkitty can do 2 sticks fully stable of 8gb 2400 sticks, 4 sticks stable enough for web browsing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not all Corsairs and XFX are Seasonic. Make sure and google who makes PSU and find out who makes the one you are buying.


or... talk to shilka
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well I'm going to allow said person to confirm however said person did state that there does seem to be a voltage limit on the saberkitteh and will not allow more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but again just waiting for the confirmation as I do not have the full details.


correct 1.7 with llc


----------



## Durquavian

My MSI 990fxa-gd80 allows up to 1.9490V. And no I haven't tried that high.


----------



## spikezone2004

Just redid my thermal paste, I seem to be getting about 5-7 degrees Celsius better than before


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> my 850 hx is a sea sonic I believe...
> 
> been awhile since I did my PSU research... its actually made by CWT
> 
> HardwareSecrets HX850
> 
> Its been an amazing PSU. When through many system upgrades and powered oc'd GTX285's in sli for many years.
> 
> it us still giving great "clean" power, but I know I've lost some amperage over the years... still powers my system with everything OC'd very well however.
> 
> so errors, sorry... phone post. Android Firefox FTW


It's channelwell but that's OK they make good PSU's too.

http://whirlpool.net.au/wiki/psu_manufacturers


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Your RAM is without a doubt better than mine. And yea 5GHz 1.51V for benching, 2.7CPUNB, 3GHz HT. Idk about board. Newer UD5s are pretty good. I just think i got pretty lucky with my 8350


nice, glad i'm not the only on at 2.7 NB.. any luck on getting beyond that? i'm having no luck..

and 3.9 HT is nice you should try it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is at 5ghz?
> 
> my chip sucks big time so when i want the best OC like CPU, CPUNB, HT link out of it it needs a **** load of volts and that will gain a lot of heat too.
> 
> Anyway you have different board and RAM as well.


2700 nb seems to be about the limit i've found.

however mine takes 1.3+ to get there


----------



## M3TAl

I couldn't even get cpu-nb stable with +.175v at 2475mhz. Gave up. Not worth the extra heat and time.

Either got rounding errors or system would just lose video and reboot. Don't know if it's mobo/bios or CPU but this happens everytime I mess with cpu-nb.


----------



## cssorkinman

I just noticed something about the forthcoming 9XXX FX chips from AMD.
According to Tiger direct the have 16gb of L2 and L3 cache , that compares to the 8350's 8.
This would make it a completely different chip than the 8XXX's , wouldn't it?


----------



## M3TAl

Maybe it's a typo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Maybe it's a typo.


Most likely, but sure made me go hmmm


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I just noticed something about the forthcoming 9XXX FX chips from AMD.
> According to Tiger direct the have 16gb of L2 and L3 cache , that compares to the 8350's 8.
> This would make it a completely different chip than the 8XXX's , wouldn't it?


tiger direct is HORRIBLE for spec accuracy..

14mb cache 6300's

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=22&sel=Mfr%3BMfr_66,Detail%3B112_174_73055_73055,Detail%3B112_1256_56923_56923


----------



## vabeachboy0

Hello everyone haven't posted in a while. GRAVEYARD SHIFT







I don't know if anyone seen this write up on TIM but i this this is a very good one.
http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62


----------



## Antaxious

I need to overclock my 8320 ! Not sure where to start x.x


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Start by raising your multiplier 1 step and then check stabilty, and repeat the prodecure until you get unstable then you raise your vcore 1 step at the time. And check for stabilty after each raise vcore until stable again. Then repeat prodecure. Keep coretemp or any other temp monitor program open and check your temps all the time. Have temp 62c as a roof for your temp. After you have reapeated the method to oc i mentioned and you reach your roof, it will be by reaching to high vcore (dont go over 1.5v is my advice, at least for air cooling). Or you reach the roof for your temp. You seem to have decent cooling for your cpu so should be able with your rig to reach a pretty good oc i think but bare in mind every cpu chip is different, lets hope you have a golden chip







Well anyway when u have reached your top oc, it is time to try to get to the goal by other method. By a combination of ocing your fsb combined with multiplier. When you start to play with your fsb you have to compensate your NB and HT speeds. Cause probably when you raise your fsb you will also raise the NB and HT and ram speed, so yopu are then overclocking those as well wich is good but you have to keep in mind to have those variables in mind now as well. Try to keep your NB and HT speed at 2400mhz for good stabilty. And you have to compensate your ram as well, but you want to oc the ram as well for maximum performance. You will have to keep these things in mind. And start slowly and realize it takes a long time to get any rig optimized. But just take it easy and the only real danger is that you dont play around with different voltages but for now just change the vcore. After that when you are more advanced you will have to give your ram some more your juice when ocing it, and probably the same when you want to oc your NB, but thats later. Final words: DONT go to high on any voltages! Other then that, read thisa thread and othe threads for tips and advice and just have fun


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nice, glad i'm not the only on at 2.7 NB.. any luck on getting beyond that? i'm having no luck..
> 
> and 3.9 HT is nice you should try it.


3.9 HT link, really? You know ocíng the HT doesnt do anything else then makes your system more unstable. Just my 2 Cents, what ive read and learned anyway, i might be wrong but i dont think so. Have you benched with that high HT and a moderate oc on it like 2.8Ghz maybe? Well as long as you are happy and you have a stable shystem its all good







But i never heared of that high HT link oc before and i am curious on why you have it that high, what are your thoughts on it?

What ive learned is that for maximum stabilty in system you wanna keep your HT and NB as close as possible speeds together. Like if you oc your NB to 2.8Ghz, you want your HT at 2.8Ghz as well?


----------



## M3TAl

Any particular reason the range of vcore voltages with Extreme LLC (Giga UD3 boards) is much wider with a Vishera than with Deneb?

Messing around with different OC's again and Vcore currently maxxing out at 1.488V same as with my 24/7 4ghz 955. But this 8320 on idle is at 1.424V while the Deneb was 1.456-1.488V? This 8320 goes anywhere from 1.424-1.488V, what's up with that?


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Any particular reason the range of vcore voltages with Extreme LLC (Giga UD3 boards) is much wider with a Vishera than with Deneb?
> 
> Messing around with different OC's again and Vcore currently maxxing out at 1.488V same as with my 24/7 4ghz 955. But this 8320 on idle is at 1.424V while the Deneb was 1.456-1.488V? This 8320 goes anywhere from 1.424-1.488V, what's up with that?


Vishera and Deneb are different architectures, plus you're comparing a 45nm quad-core CPU with a 32nm octo-core CPU. The power management routines of each CPU would be completely different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My MSI 990fxa-gd80 allows up to 1.9490V. And no I haven't tried that high.


Good thing, because you'd have a nice FX-8350 keychain if you did. I'm not sure an 8350 could survive that very long even on LN2.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 3.9 HT link, really? You know ocíng the HT doesnt do anything else then makes your system more unstable. Just my 2 Cents, what ive read and learned anyway, i might be wrong but i dont think so. Have you benched with that high HT and a moderate oc on it like 2.8Ghz maybe? Well as long as you are happy and you have a stable shystem its all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i never heared of that high HT link oc before and i am curious on why you have it that high, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> What ive learned is that for maximum stabilty in system you wanna keep your HT and NB as close as possible speeds together. Like if you oc your NB to 2.8Ghz, you want your HT at 2.8Ghz as well?


syncing cpu/nb and ht speeds were proven to give no additional improvement

HT is for gpus mainly. but has other effects as well.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> syncing cpu/nb and ht speeds were proven to give no additional improvement
> 
> HT is for gpus mainly. but has other effects as well.


What effect does it have on the gpu? Never heard of that. And what are the other effects? Do you have a link or something for info on it? And even that you say keeping NB and Ht at same speed doesnt matter i think it does, i can only look at my own overcloking experienced and what ive read and seen! On the other hand the info i got is outdated and tbh i dont know if the effects might have changed when it comes to the fx cpu´s, prob it have! Ty for the heads up anyway and pls show me some proof on thje things we speak of.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Good thing, because you'd have a nice FX-8350 keychain if you did. I'm not sure an 8350 could survive that very long even on LN2.


My 8320 is alive after getting 2.256v lol

(though it degraded somewhat)


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Lol alatar, what happened? Glad it survived that, thas a good cpu then







lucker


----------



## Alatar

LN2 happened, wanted to get 8GHz but it just wasn't happening... Now it only does 7700MHz max instead of 7930mhz


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What effect does it have on the gpu? Never heard of that. And what are the other effects? Do you have a link or something for info on it? And even that you say keeping NB and Ht at same speed doesnt matter i think it does, i can only look at my own overcloking experienced and what ive read and seen! On the other hand the info i got is outdated and tbh i dont know if the effects might have changed when it comes to the fx cpu´s, prob it have! Ty for the heads up anyway and pls show me some proof on thje things we speak of.


you probably need to understand what the hypertransport link is and what it does.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep i agree with dinky1 on that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport this is what Wikipedia tells about it









My CPUNB is at 2570 with 1.4 volts and my HT link is at 3084 with 1.32 volts, i could probably get some more CPUNB but then again it gains too much heat.

I did some research about custom water loop and i know what to go for but its only a matter of money now, so i have to save a little because next week i need to buy myself a car because my job has moved further away









so no money yet to purchase the items for the custom loop. O well i am at 4646mhz anyway with this heat and i do not game in this heat.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep i agree with dinky1 on that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport this is what Wikipedia tells about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPUNB is at 2570 with 1.4 volts and my HT link is at 3084 with 1.32 volts, i could probably get some more CPUNB but then again it gains too much heat.
> 
> I did some research about custom water loop and i know what to go for but its only a matter of money now, so i have to save a little because next week i need to buy myself a car because my job has moved further away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no money yet to purchase the items for the custom loop. O well i am at 4646mhz anyway with this heat and i do not game in this heat.


Be honest, how much will you gain from a custom loop except for looks? Will you be able to get 5GHz stable?


----------



## d1nky

from my experience..... water doesnt make any magic happen when you got a bad chip!

just keeps temps down at X voltage, and probably better for the odd bench.

its the chip, and now ive learnt that!

and im all about the loooooks


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Be honest, how much will you gain from a custom loop except for looks? Will you be able to get 5GHz stable?


An actual custom loop, yes there is a lot to be gained. I am 5ghz stable, and did the hwbot test at 5.4 and never broke 65c during the test...would I stress at 5.4 absolutely not, but I would not dare doing 5.4 on the h100 I had. It wouldnt keep mine under 62 at 4.7.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> An actual custom loop, yes there is a lot to be gained. I am 5ghz stable, and did the hwbot test at 5.4 and never broke 65c during the test...would I stress at 5.4 absolutely not, but I would not dare doing 5.4 on the h100 I had. It wouldnt keep mine under 62 at 4.7.


Well 200 extra MHz for a custom loop isnt worth it for me atleast. I got 4.8 Prime stable on air!


----------



## Alatar

Custom loops are actually not that good price/perf at all. They do not drop temps that much over high end air but they sure do cost a bunch of money.

Say you're paying $400-$500 for a higher end loop to get a better CPU OC. And you're coming from megahalems, silver arrow, phanteks, high end noctuas etc. You're gonna get what? 30C lower temps at the very maximum with an intel CPU? Most likely in the 20-10C range improvement. And for that much money the improvement isn't all that.

For the same money you can get much better solutions such as phase change, chillers etc. That's where the real price/perf is when it comes to coolers that are better than air.


----------



## hurricane28

Well it depends on what parts you are going to use, but still you are dependent on the ambient temps in your room because you push/pulling or both the same hot/cold air only now through a rad instead of air cooler heat sink.

The main difference is that water dissipates heat better and faster from the CPU than air heat sink does.

with the best components you can get in between 5-10c better cooling at max load maybe more or less because that depends on what hardware you use and mostly important are the fans and the rad you use.

If i go custom loop i want silence and good performance so that is why i would like to go with the black ice extreme 280mm 60mm thick rad because that is the biggest rad i can mount in my case. for fans i would like to use the silver stone AP140mm because i saw some good reviews of them and of the air channeling technology must be quite impressive but i am not sure yet still looking for the best parts for the buck









And if that not helps i would try this maybe


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what parts you are going to use, but still you are dependent on the ambient temps in your room because you push/pulling or both the same hot/cold air only now through a rad instead of air cooler heat sink.
> 
> The main difference is that water dissipates heat better and faster from the CPU than air heat sink does.
> 
> with the best components you can get in between 5-10c better cooling at max load maybe more or less because that depends on what hardware you use and mostly important are the fans and the rad you use.
> 
> If i go custom loop i want silence and good performance so that is why i would like to go with the black ice extreme 280mm 60mm thick rad because that is the biggest rad i can mount in my case. for fans i would like to use the silver stone AP140mm because i saw some good reviews of them and of the air channeling technology must be quite impressive but i am not sure yet still looking for the best parts for the buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that not helps i would try this maybe


My air cooling is quiet.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what parts you are going to use, but still you are dependent on the ambient temps in your room because you push/pulling or both the same hot/cold air only now through a rad instead of air cooler heat sink.
> 
> The main difference is that water dissipates heat better and faster from the CPU than air heat sink does.
> 
> with the best components you can get in between 5-10c better cooling at max load maybe more or less because that depends on what hardware you use and mostly important are the fans and the rad you use.
> 
> If i go custom loop i want silence and good performance so that is why i would like to go with the black ice extreme 280mm 60mm thick rad because that is the biggest rad i can mount in my case. for fans i would like to use the silver stone AP140mm because i saw some good reviews of them and of the air channeling technology must be quite impressive but i am not sure yet still looking for the best parts for the buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that not helps i would try this maybe


My air cooling is quiet.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Custom loops are actually not that good price/perf at all. They do not drop temps that much over high end air but they sure do cost a bunch of money.
> 
> Say you're paying $400-$500 for a higher end loop to get a better CPU OC. And you're coming from megahalems, silver arrow, phanteks, high end noctuas etc. You're gonna get what? 30C lower temps at the very maximum with an intel CPU? Most likely in the 20-10C range improvement. And for that much money the improvement isn't all that.
> 
> For the same money you can get much better solutions such as phase change, chillers etc. That's where the real price/perf is when it comes to coolers that are better than air.


Hard to know where to start with that, but here goes

1)
Quote:


> You're gonna get what? 30C lower temps at the very maximum with an intel CPU? Most likely in the 20-10C range improvement


That is an enormous improvement in temps. I am not even sure why you would say that. it's a great point for the opposing view
2) The difference in temps (for example with my GPU's) goes from 92c to 36c and from 1100 core to over 1300MHz because of watercooling
3) aesthetics. The actual main point for many folks who do it in fact.
4) ...and probably the biggest point. When has anything about OCN and the enthusiast overclocking world been about an efficient ROI? This( overclocking and enthusiast pursuits) are the epitome of bad ROI or paying 50% more for that last 5% of performance. Whats the ROI on your LN2? the cost of it all, wear and tear, didn't hit the 8GHz you were after, and if I read correctly, you "degraded" your chip.

Anyway, best of luck during your military service


----------



## Alatar

20C might be enormous in air/water land with an intel CPU but compared to 500 bucks for a loop I paid 800 bucks for a single stage setup and got at the very least a 70C improvement in temps. And that was over water. Not over air....

And with GPUs you probably went from stock to custom water. The difference from high end air (say an accelero extreme) to custom water isn't nearly as big. Which again brings me to my point, when it comes to high end cooling solutions, water isn't all that big of an improvement.

I also never claimed it wasn't good looking or that people weren't doing it for that reason.

And I don't see how LN2 is relevant here. It's my hobby and I'm fully aware that I kill hardware doing it. Just like every regular LN2 bencher does at some point. However just because I enjoy doing it doesn't mean that I can't have an opinion on the cost efficiency of something. And I definitely was not referring to LN2 in my post. Just higher end 24/7 capable cooling solutions that are more cost effective than water while also being better than water.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 20C might be enormous in air/water land with an intel CPU but compared to 500 bucks for a loop I paid 800 bucks for a single stage setup and got at the very least a 70C improvement in temps. And that was over water. Not over air....
> 
> And with GPUs you probably went from stock to custom water. The difference from high end air (say an accelero extreme) to custom water isn't nearly as big. Which again brings me to my point, when it comes to high end cooling solutions, water isn't all that big of an improvement.
> 
> I also never claimed it wasn't good looking or that people weren't doing it for that reason.
> 
> And I don't see how LN2 is relevant here. It's my hobby and I'm fully aware that I kill hardware doing it. Just like every regular LN2 bencher does at some point. However just because I enjoy doing it doesn't mean that I can't have an opinion on the cost efficiency of something. And I definitely was not referring to LN2 in my post. Just higher end 24/7 capable cooling solutions that are more cost effective than water while also being better than water.


Do you like my air cooling setup







?


----------



## mjrhealth

I am interested in what hurricane stands to benefit from such high HT since from everything i have read and experienced it does little for the heat generated and much the same for NB on these chips???


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjrhealth*
> 
> I am interested in what hurricane stands to benefit from such high HT since from everything i have read and experienced it does little for the heat generated and much the same for NB on these chips???


You dont even have to increase HT volts to do 3GHz HT link... I run 3ghz too.


----------



## Durquavian

yeah but I have 2.9ghz HT at 1.2414V and 2.64ghz CPUNB at 1.38V. his voltages look real high.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 20C might be enormous in air/water land with an intel CPU but compared to 500 bucks for a loop I paid 800 bucks for a single stage setup and got at the very least a 70C improvement in temps. And that was over water. Not over air....
> 
> And with GPUs you probably went from stock to custom water. The difference from high end air (say an accelero extreme) to custom water isn't nearly as big. Which again brings me to my point, when it comes to high end cooling solutions, water isn't all that big of an improvement.
> 
> I also never claimed it wasn't good looking or that people weren't doing it for that reason.
> 
> And I don't see how LN2 is relevant here. It's my hobby and I'm fully aware that I kill hardware doing it. Just like every regular LN2 bencher does at some point. However just because I enjoy doing it doesn't mean that I can't have an opinion on the cost efficiency of something. And I definitely was not referring to LN2 in my post. Just higher end 24/7 capable cooling solutions that are more cost effective than water while also being better than water.


1) Who said you could not have an opinion?
Quote:


> However just because I enjoy doing it doesn't mean that I can't have an opinion on the cost efficiency of something


Back at ya, you gave your opinion...I am giving mine








2) Accelero Extreme's are $100 a pop, still 25C-+30C warmer than water, *Takes up 3 slots* (prohibitive to multi GPU setups), noisier than water. dumps the hot air into the case, ( I know this first hand , I have worked with the Accelero and Shaman GPU coolers)
3) Why isn't LN2 relevant? this is my hobby and you are commenting on it.
4) Phase change w/multiple GPU? You paid $800 for only the CPU results
5) Better results? sure, but very limited in certain situations
6) My watercooling is the difference between 4.7GHz and 5.3+GHz CPU performance/ and a 26% increase in GPU performance.
7) One more time, I did not say , suggest, or even imply that you could not or should not have an opinion. I am merely giving you my counter point. In fact i have been working on a custom TEC cooler project for a couple years. and aquiring type 'N' and 'P' Bismuth Telluride material is no small feat.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 1) Who said you could not have an opinion?
> . Back at ya, you gave your opinion...I am giving mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Accelero Extreme's are $100 a pop, still 25C-+30C warmer than water, *Takes up 3 slots* (prohibitive to multi GPU setups), noisier than water. dumps the hot air into the case, ( I know this first hand , I have worked with the Accelero and Shaman GPU coolers)
> 3) Why isn't LN2 relevant? this is my hobby and you are commenting on it.
> 4) Phase change w/multiple GPU? You paid $800 for only the CPU results
> 5) Better results? sure, but very limited in certain situations
> 6) My watercooling is the difference between 4.7GHz and 5.3+GHz CPU performance/ and a 26% increase in GPU performance.
> 7) One more time, I did not say , suggest, or even imply that you could not or should not have an opinion. I am merely giving you my counter point. In fact i have been working on a custom TEC cooler project for a couple years. and aquiring type 'N' and 'P' Bismuth Telluride material is no small feat.


You started taking about my LN2 usage as if it somehow meant the sort of cooling I was talking about was worse. However LN2 had nothing to do with it. You don't run LN2 24/7. It was obvious I was talking about 24/7 capable solutions. Just because I also do LN2 doesn't mean that it has anything to do with my argument.

Yes high end heatsinks cost around the same as waterblocks. But you don't need more than just the heatsink to cool the specific part. And acceleros for example are only prohibitive for 3-way or 4-way setups.

LN2 is irrelevant because it's not for 24/7 use... And because it was never a part of my argument.

You don't need to do direct to die phase change. You can also do a liquid loop cooled by phase change, instead of a huge amount of rads. Best thing is that assuming you buy all the rads the phase change cooled loop will end up being cheaper.

Below zero temps will get better results and the situations where that happens to be the case aren't even close to rare. Pretty much every single chip will benefit much more from water --> sub zero than from air --> water. Except maybe in a very few outlier cases where you can't provide the chips you're cooling with enough airflow or something.

But again, something like a phase change chilled liquid cooling system would give a bigger improvement in temps compared to the price than a normal watercooling loop. And the chilled loop would probably end up being cheaper as you don't need the rads.


----------



## ihatelolcats

has anyone managed 6ghz on an 8350 yet? without subzero cooling


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> has anyone managed 6ghz on an 8350 yet? without subzero cooling


that is virtually impossible the volts needed zomg


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 1) Who said you could not have an opinion?
> . Back at ya, you gave your opinion...I am giving mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Accelero Extreme's are $100 a pop, still 25C-+30C warmer than water, *Takes up 3 slots* (prohibitive to multi GPU setups), noisier than water. dumps the hot air into the case, ( I know this first hand , I have worked with the Accelero and Shaman GPU coolers)
> 3) Why isn't LN2 relevant? this is my hobby and you are commenting on it.
> 4) Phase change w/multiple GPU? You paid $800 for only the CPU results
> 5) Better results? sure, but very limited in certain situations
> 6) My watercooling is the difference between 4.7GHz and 5.3+GHz CPU performance/ and a 26% increase in GPU performance.
> 7) One more time, I did not say , suggest, or even imply that you could not or should not have an opinion. I am merely giving you my counter point. In fact i have been working on a custom TEC cooler project for a couple years. and aquiring type 'N' and 'P' Bismuth Telluride material is no small feat.
> 
> 
> 
> You started taking about my LN2 usage as if it somehow meant the sort of cooling I was talking about was worse. However LN2 had nothing to do with it. You don't run LN2 24/7. It was obvious I was talking about 24/7 capable solutions. Just because I also do LN2 doesn't mean that it has anything to do with my argument.
> 
> I did nothing of the sort. I didn't "start out by talking about your LN2 usage" It was #4 and it was an example in response to your price/performance comment made on an enthusiast site.
> 
> Yes high end heatsinks cost around the same as waterblocks. But you don't need more than just the heatsink to cool the specific part. And acceleros for example are only prohibitive for 3-way or 4-way setups.
> Again, enthusiast site 3& 4 GPU not uncommon, as well as ignoring that they come nowhere close to watercooling
> 
> LN2 is irrelevant because it's not for 24/7 use... And because it was never a part of my argument.
> I agree, you are cherry picking the points to the extreme. Again, merely an example of a very poor ROI / price / performance enthusiast activity/setup
> 
> You don't need to do direct to die phase change. You can also do a liquid loop cooled by phase change, instead of a huge amount of rads. Best thing is that assuming you buy all the rads the phase change cooled loop will end up being cheaper. Cheaper Gracie?
> and how much does this add up too? why are more not doing it? and the aesthetics etc .So now you are up from your original example of $800 for the rads (and else) for the radiator chilled phase change. And not a mention at all of the *downsides of the phase change* system...and again ...ignored my main point of arguing the Perf/ price (ROI) on an enthusiast site.
> 
> Below zero temps will get better results and the situations where that happens to be the case aren't even close to rare. Pretty much every single chip will benefit much more from water --> sub zero than from air --> water. Except maybe in a very few outlier cases where you can't provide the chips you're cooling with enough airflow or something.
> Great, I never argued that point in any way shape or form. and again ignore my points altogether.
> 
> ...I got it...and always did get it... Colder is better. Unfortunately that was not now or ever my point.
> 
> But again, something like a phase change chilled liquid cooling system would give a bigger improvement in temps compared to the price than a normal watercooling loop. And the chilled loop would probably end up being cheaper as you don't need the rads.
Click to expand...

1)
Quote:


> You don't need to do direct to die phase change. You can also do a liquid loop cooled by phase change, instead of a huge amount of rads. Best thing is that assuming you buy all the rads the phase change cooled loop will end up being cheaper


2)
Quote:


> But again, something like a phase change chilled liquid cooling system would give a bigger improvement in temps compared to the price than a normal watercooling loop. And the chilled loop would probably end up being cheaper as you don't need the rads


Umm, so do you need the rads or not?

A? I never argued, insinuated, or inferred that colder is not better (that just gets a huge DUH!)
B) I was remarking that ROI or (price/performance) is an irrelevant argument on a an enthusiast overclocking site. (if it were not , we would all buy $30 cases and use the stock heatsinks etc)
C) I have been disagreeing with you that watercooling is not significantly superior to air cooling (this is , has been, and can be proven again and again)

You really cherry pick what you want to respond to.


----------



## Alatar

And my original argument was that *compared to other cooling methods* water is not that much better than air for the money you pay.

Bold added for emphasis.

Compared to those other methods that are almost similarly priced water improves very few C per dollar. You can argue looks but it was never a part of the original point and I never said water can't be done for good looks. But the improvement over air is much smaller than with other methods.

A phase change chilled liquid cooling system can be built for $200-$300 + blocks. You need a metal pump, some insulation, some -50C capable liquid and an old window AC. And some effort to make it look good....


----------



## ihatelolcats




----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> And my original argument was that *compared to other cooling methods* water is not that much better than air for the money you pay.
> 
> Bold added for emphasis.
> 
> Compared to those other methods that are almost similarly priced water improves very few C per dollar. You can argue looks but it was never a part of the original point and I never said water can't be done for good looks. But the improvement over air is much smaller than with other methods.
> 
> A phase change chilled liquid cooling system can be built for $200-$300 + blocks. You need a metal pump, some insulation, some -50C capable liquid and an old window AC. And some effort to make it look good....


I have a ton of old portable air conditioners 9000 to 12000 btw 110 volt units that I've been scratching my head on how to make into such a system. Every time I look into it doing it properly I'm within spitting distance of a low end phase change setup as far as costs go.

My experience with an H-100 and a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme has been up to 500 mhz ( 5.2 to 5.3 ghz vs 4.8 ) of gained thermal headroom over the best air coolers out there. For the extra $20 they cost , its a pretty good gain in my opinion.

It's important to note that though it is the case with the 8350's , the experience with Intel chips would probably not be comparable.


----------



## Devildog83

In my uneducated opinion, either a closed loop like my H100i or a high end air cooler are meant for everyday use and there is a slight performance increase with a closed loop system but that's not why I have the H100i. It's not just the looks, the air coolers take up way too much room and are a load on the motherboard if you are vertical and air coolers are ugly IMO. If you are a heavy overclocker a good full custom loop is the only choice to get above 5 Ghz unless you don't mind a short life on your CPU. I just don't understand the argument here.Air coolers are a simple cheap way of cooling the CPU and if money is the big factor in your choice then it's an option.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> In my uneducated opinion, either a closed loop like my H100i or a high end air cooler are meant for everyday use and there is a slight performance increase with a closed loop system but that's not why I have the H100i. It's not just the looks, the air coolers take up way too much room and are a load on the motherboard if you are vertical and air coolers are ugly IMO. If you are a heavy overclocker a good full custom loop is the only *lowest end* choice to get above 5 Ghz unless you don't mind a short life on your CPU. I just don't understand the argument here.Air coolers are a simple cheap way of cooling the CPU and if money is the big factor in your choice then it's an option.


Fixed.

There is a world of solutions that are higher end than normal water. The argument is that those solutions offer better price/perf than normal water does.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a ton of old portable air conditioners 9000 to 12000 btw 110 volt units that I've been scratching my head on how to make into such a system. Every time I look into it doing it properly I'm within spitting distance of a low end phase change setup as far as costs go.
> 
> My experience with an H-100 and a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme has been up to 500 mhz ( 5.2 to 5.3 ghz vs 4.8 ) of gained thermal headroom over the best air coolers out there. For the extra $20 they cost , its a pretty good gain in my opinion.
> 
> It's important to note that though it is the case with the 8350's , the experience with Intel chips would probably not be comparable.


My air conditioned case cost a total od 220 I think so it is far less than phase and such.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> There is a world of solutions that are higher end than normal water. The argument is that those solutions offer better price/perf than normal water does.


OK , I could buy into that. I just don't know what they are and are they just temp for benching or for day to day use at heavy loads. I would love to learn more.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My air conditioned case cost a total od 220 I think so it is far less than phase and such.


You are using a different method than I was considering.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a ton of old portable air conditioners 9000 to 12000 btw 110 volt units that I've been scratching my head on how to make into such a system. Every time I look into it doing it properly I'm within spitting distance of a low end phase change setup as far as costs go.
> 
> My experience with an H-100 and a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme has been up to 500 mhz ( 5.2 to 5.3 ghz vs 4.8 ) of gained thermal headroom over the best air coolers out there. For the extra $20 they cost , its a pretty good gain in my opinion.
> 
> It's important to note that though it is the case with the 8350's , the experience with Intel chips would probably not be comparable.


What do you need for it? If you already have the air con unit the pump should be at the very max $100, tubing is tubing and some armflex from the local store should be less than $15.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK , I could buy into that. I just don't know what they are and are they just temp for benching or for day to day use at heavy loads. I would love to learn more.


The only ones that are pretty much temporary benching only are LHe, LN2, DICE and arguably cascade phase change.

After that you have all sorts of phase coolers, single stage, rotary, phase chillers, etc. And then there's TEC and so on, the list continues. They're just not as well known and most of the time the stuff you have to do is more DIY.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 3.9 HT link, really? You know ocíng the HT doesnt do anything else then makes your system more unstable. Just my 2 Cents, what ive read and learned anyway, i might be wrong but i dont think so. Have you benched with that high HT and a moderate oc on it like 2.8Ghz maybe? Well as long as you are happy and you have a stable shystem its all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i never heared of that high HT link oc before and i am curious on why you have it that high, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> What ive learned is that for maximum stabilty in system you wanna keep your HT and NB as close as possible speeds together. Like if you oc your NB to 2.8Ghz, you want your HT at 2.8Ghz as well?


I would say that my systems is almost 100% stable... i was considering it stable then i had BSOD in tomb raider last night after about 4-5 hours

however i think that might have been my gpu beta driver, "whocrashed" was used to analyze.

some things i've noticed( NOT CLAIMING FACT< JUST OBSERVATIONS)

this helped with a higher stable GPU, I got about another 20-40mhz on the core.

it helped me get my "devestating Randoms" in that crystal Mark bench

my NB won't go to 2.8, also 2.8 isn't much better then stock.

stability wise, its like the easy button to sync ram, nb, and ht.

i however have been seeing better performance when my NB and HT clocks higher then my ram.

side not IF i could ever get my ram to 2700 i'd link it with my NB if possiable. but i doubt that will happen.

atleast on these sticks anyway


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What effect does it have on the gpu? Never heard of that. And what are the other effects? Do you have a link or something for info on it? And even that you say keeping NB and Ht at same speed doesnt matter i think it does, i can only look at my own overcloking experienced and what ive read and seen! On the other hand the info i got is outdated and tbh i dont know if the effects might have changed when it comes to the fx cpu´s, prob it have! Ty for the heads up anyway and pls show me some proof on thje things we speak of.


sync'd Ram, NB and HT.



ram @ 2400, Nb @ 2700, HT @ 3900


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sync'd Ram, NB and HT.
> 
> 
> 
> ram @ 2400, Nb @ 2700, HT @ 3900


Dat HT lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dat HT lol


shh you .... MR. arctic prime stable


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> shh you .... MR. arctic prime stable


What?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I changed my HT speed from 2400 to 3100mhz and run 3dmark and well the score raised a little bit and i didnt even have to change the HT link voltage


----------



## Red1776

*ROFL* Bold for emphasis
Quote:


> Custom loops are actually not that good price/perf at all. *They do not drop temps that much over high end air but they sure do cost a bunch of money.*


No, this was your original point I took issue with. Water cooling does drop temps a lot/ significantly/a whole bunch how ever you wish to state it over air.
Merely because your old window air conditioner conversion drops temp more does not negate this fact. or make them mutually exclusive.
I agreed "colder is better" but to say that water cooling does not improve temps much over air is just false. I don't care how you slice things up, 30C on CPU and 60C on GPU is in fact:
*Significant*
BTW, you never did point out the downsides to phase even though you are happy to with water cooling.









I think phase change is great, but that was not the issue I was taking up with. IT was, and is that water cooling ...
Quote:


> do not drop temps that much over high end air


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Custom loops are actually not that good price/perf at all. They do not drop temps that much over high end air but they sure do cost a bunch of money.
> 
> Say you're paying $400-$500 for a higher end loop to get a better CPU OC. And you're coming from megahalems, silver arrow, phanteks, high end noctuas etc. You're gonna get what? 30C lower temps at the very maximum with an intel CPU? Most likely in the 20-10C range improvement. And for that much money the improvement isn't all that.
> 
> For the same money you can get much better solutions such as phase change, chillers etc. That's where the real price/perf is when it comes to coolers that are better than air.


30C is a lot bigger of a deal when you're at 25c ambient and max temp is 62c on AMD as opposed to 100c on Intel. Even 10c is a big deal, that's 25% more thermal headroom if you have 22c ambient and 62c maximum temp.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6

The entire point of going water is so you can pump the heavy duty volts through things before hitting the thermal wall. People who are reviewing liquid kits and leaving them near stock vcore are doing it wrong. According to that review, you can get an extra .1v out of going water.

It's because of how cooling works. If the CPU is generating 150w of heat and the air cooler can cool 200w and the liquid kit can do 300w, there's no difference. If your CPU is putting out 275w of heat the air cooler fails and the water is barely keeping up.

A lot of this changes when you get chilling involved but water cooling is a good thing if you're really wanting to push your chip that extra little bit. If you're not planning on making it put out the heat in the form of TDP, it's a complete waste.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *ROFL* Bold for emphasis
> No, this was your original point I took issue with. Water cooling does drop temps a lot/ significantly/a whole bunch how ever you wish to state it over air.
> Merely because your old window air conditioner conversion drops temp more does not negate this fact. or make them mutually exclusive.
> I agreed "colder is better" but to say that water cooling does not improve temps much over air is just false. I don't care how you slice things up, 30C on CPU and 60C on GPU is in fact:
> *Significant*
> BTW, you never did point out the downsides to phase even though you are happy to with water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think phase change is great, but that was not the issue I was taking up with. IT was, and is that water cooling ...


Unless you compare the drop to something else you can't say if it's a big one or not when it comes to drops between cooling solutions. To you it may be, to someone else it isn't. Neither opinion holds any meaning unless you actually have a point of reference, in this case, sub ambient cooling solutions.

20C drop is not much when there are similarly priced options that do at least twice that.

And stock GPUs aren't high end air. Last time I had a high end Radeon with an accelero and at 1.35v the temps dropped around 15-20C with water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 30C is a lot bigger of a deal when you're at 25c ambient and max temp is 62c on AMD as opposed to 100c on Intel. Even 10c is a big deal, that's 25% more thermal headroom if you have 22c ambient and 62c maximum temp.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6
> 
> The entire point of going water is so you can pump the heavy duty volts through things before hitting the thermal wall. People who are reviewing liquid kits and leaving them near stock vcore are doing it wrong. According to that review, you can get an extra .1v out of going water.
> 
> It's because of how cooling works. If the CPU is generating 150w of heat and the air cooler can cool 200w and the liquid kit can do 300w, there's no difference. If your CPU is putting out 275w of heat the air cooler fails and the water is barely keeping up.
> 
> A lot of this changes when you get chilling involved but water cooling is a good thing if you're really wanting to push your chip that extra little bit. If you're not planning on making it put out the heat in the form of TDP, it's a complete waste.


And for the same money there are solutions that do the same except they allow even more volts at much lower temperatures...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *ROFL* Bold for emphasis
> No, this was your original point I took issue with. Water cooling does drop temps a lot/ significantly/a whole bunch how ever you wish to state it over air.
> Merely because your old window air conditioner conversion drops temp more does not negate this fact. or make them mutually exclusive.
> I agreed "colder is better" but to say that water cooling does not improve temps much over air is just false. I don't care how you slice things up, 30C on CPU and 60C on GPU is in fact:
> *Significant*
> BTW, you never did point out the downsides to phase even though you are happy to with water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think phase change is great, but that was not the issue I was taking up with. IT was, and is that water cooling ...
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you compare the drop to something else you can't say if it's a big one or not when it comes to drops between cooling solutions. To you it may be, to someone else it isn't. Neither opinion holds any meaning unless you actually have a point of reference, in this case, sub ambient cooling solutions.
> 
> 20C drop is not much when there are similarly priced options that do at least twice that.
> 
> And stock GPUs aren't high end air. Last time I had a high end Radeon with an accelero and at 1.35v the temps dropped around 15-20C with water.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> 30C is a lot bigger of a deal when you're at 25c ambient and max temp is 62c on AMD as opposed to 100c on Intel. Even 10c is a big deal, that's 25% more thermal headroom if you have 22c ambient and 62c maximum temp.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_raystorm_750_ex240_watercooling_kit_review/6
> 
> The entire point of going water is so you can pump the heavy duty volts through things before hitting the thermal wall. People who are reviewing liquid kits and leaving them near stock vcore are doing it wrong. According to that review, you can get an extra .1v out of going water.
> 
> It's because of how cooling works. If the CPU is generating 150w of heat and the air cooler can cool 200w and the liquid kit can do 300w, there's no difference. If your CPU is putting out 275w of heat the air cooler fails and the water is barely keeping up.
> 
> A lot of this changes when you get chilling involved but water cooling is a good thing if you're really wanting to push your chip that extra little bit. If you're not planning on making it put out the heat in the form of TDP, it's a complete waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for the same money there are solutions that do the same except they allow even more volts at much lower temperatures...
Click to expand...

And once again you change the parameters of the discussion.
And it;s rather presumptuous and arrogant of you to presume that I have no point of reference, I have used Phase change cooling an there are a number of things I don't like about it other than competitive applications.
Quote:


> And stock GPUs aren't high end air.


I defy you to show me where I said they were. I said: My GPU's were running at 92c loaded, and with my water cooling they run at 36c loaded I don't care weather you have a
Quote:


> reference point


or not, thats a huge drop in temps with a corresponding performance increase. You know, this "reference point" that you somehow know I don't have.

I prefer the quietness, internal application, and most of all the looks of water cooled systems. But, I am sure you will find some way to tell me that I am wrong for my preference


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> And once again you change the parameters of the discussion.


I didn't change anything. The drop you get going from high end air to water isn't that big compared to other cooling methods.
Quote:


> And it;s rather presumptuous and arrogant of you to presume that I have no point of reference, I have used Phase change cooling an there are a number of things I don't like about it other than competitive applications.


Then you'll surely agree that for the money it will give you a much bigger drop in temps.

I have not addressed anything but the performance in my posts.
Quote:


> I defy you to show me where I said they were. I said: My GPU's were running at 92c loaded, and with my water cooling they run at 36c loaded I don't care weather you have a
> or not, thats a huge drop in temps with a corresponding performance increase. You know, this "reference point" that you somehow know I don't have.


In order to have anything to do with my post about high end air --> water the original cooling solution needs to be high end air, not stock GPU cooling...
Quote:


> I prefer the quietness, internal application, and most of all the looks of water cooled systems. But, I am sure you will find some way to tell me that I am wrong for my preference


And you're free to do so but compared to other cooling methods the difference between water and high end air is comparatively small.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> And once again you change the parameters of the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't change anything. The drop you get going from high end air to water isn't that big compared to other cooling methods.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And it;s rather presumptuous and arrogant of you to presume that I have no point of reference, I have used Phase change cooling an there are a number of things I don't like about it other than competitive applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Then you'll surely agree that for the money it will give you a much bigger drop in temps.*
> 
> *I have not addressed anything but the performance in my posts.*
> 
> Bigger drops? sure, of course you are again leaving out the other metrics. You just choose to ignore what you want.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I defy you to show me where I said they were. I said: My GPU's were running at 92c loaded, and with my water cooling they run at 36c loaded I don't care weather you have a
> or not, thats a huge drop in temps with a corresponding performance increase. You know, this "reference point" that you somehow know I don't have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In order to have anything to do with my post about high end air --> water the original cooling solution needs to be high end air, not stock GPU cooling...
> And again...and again, I told you that I have used high end air coolers on GPU's and the drop to water was very large, but you are ignoring that as well
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the quietness, internal application, and most of all the looks of water cooled systems. But, I am sure you will find some way to tell me that I am wrong for my preference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're free to do so but compared to other cooling methods the difference between water and high end air is comparatively small.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> *I have not addressed anything but the performance in my posts.*


Really?, lets revisit your initial post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Custom loops are actually not that good price/perf at all. They do not drop temps that much over high end air but they sure do cost a bunch of money.
> 
> Say you're paying $400-$500 for a higher end loop to get a better CPU OC. And you're coming from megahalems, silver arrow, phanteks, high end noctuas etc. You're gonna get what? 30C lower temps at the very maximum with an intel CPU? Most likely in the 20-10C range improvement. And for that much money the improvement isn't all that.
> 
> For the same money you can get much better solutions such as phase change, chillers etc. That's where the real *price/perf* is when it comes to coolers that are better than air.


You were talking about *price/performance ratio.* And THAT was the main point of my rebuttal. You were not talking about performance, you said (repeatedly) *price/performance* This is a site where people pay 50%+ for that last 5% of performance. Like I said (and keep saying) but you choose again to ignore in my earlier posts
Quote:


> . B) I was remarking that ROI or (price/performance) is an irrelevant argument on a an enthusiast overclocking site. (if it were not , we would all buy $30 cases and use the stock heatsinks etc)


So no, you have not been speaking of performance. And that is what I originally took issue with, and you have since ignored...amongst a great many other items.
So, never mind. You in all likelihood are just going to continue in your solipsistic vent.


----------



## Alatar

lol....

sure okay, I was talking about performance and price. However since there are *better performing and lower cost solutions* than water I don't see how that invalidates my arguments... What I meant by performance only was that I was not taking into account stuff like noise, aesthetics etc.

And as for high end air on GPUs. I have a 5870 right now mining at 1000MHz and 1.35v. It's running at 55C max. When I watercooled the thing the temps at the same settings were hovering around 40C. Maybe a bit less. It's a similar drop as high end air ---> water on CPUs. As it should be GPUs produce around the same amount of heat as high end CPUs.

Anyways this is my point and has been all along:

there are solutions out there that will drop temps much more cost efficiently than water cooling.
Solutions that give better temps, handle as much or more watts, and cost less.

And as such, water cooling isn't really all that special. It's just popular and pretty.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AG-Arno*
> 
> Thanks hyp3rtraxx for answering me!
> I already knew it can handle an 8-core CPU, but can it handle an overclocked FX-8320 @4GHz without turbo boost on?
> I won't OC my processor higher than 4GHz. I've asked for some advise on other sites too, but they say the FX-8320 is hard to handle for the 970 Extreme3. I think this is strange, because why can the Extreme3 handle the turbo boost of the FX-8320, which is 4Ghz, but can't handle a OC to 4Ghz? Can someone tell me whether I'm safe or not with OC'ing the processor to 4Ghz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> At 4ghz you shouldn't have too much trouble, but cooling within the case VRMs and such may cause issue. But in general the board could handle a stock 8350 4.0 /4.2ghz turbo so you should be fine.


My 970 Extreme 4 is not exactly the same, but also is 4+1...I did not have any problems stress testing my 8350 at stock, which is the 4.0 you want. Once I started to try overclocking, I ran into problems with the VRMs overheating under load and throttling the CPU.


----------



## d1nky

anyone seen the benches from the new 9590...... LOL


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What effect does it have on the gpu? Never heard of that. And what are the other effects? Do you have a link or something for info on it? And even that you say keeping NB and Ht at same speed doesnt matter i think it does, i can only look at my own overcloking experienced and what ive read and seen! On the other hand the info i got is outdated and tbh i dont know if the effects might have changed when it comes to the fx cpu´s, prob it have! Ty for the heads up anyway and pls show me some proof on thje things we speak of.
> 
> 
> 
> sync'd Ram, NB and HT.
> 
> 
> 
> ram @ 2400, Nb @ 2700, HT @ 3900
Click to expand...

how many volts do you have on cpu/nb?

here are my results with 2650mhz NB and 3100 something HT



also a note, i experimented with increasing HT to raise crossfire graphics performance and found it had no measurable effect


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how many volts do you have on cpu/nb?
> 
> here are my results with 2650mhz NB and 3100 something HT
> 
> 
> 
> also a note, i experimented with increasing HT to raise crossfire graphics performance and found it had no measurable effect


eh without going into Bios and going back to that profile.. i'm guessing 1.32v -1.35ish at very most.

i've not seen ANY visual performance boosts directly attributed to the HT boost, however it seems to help with the overclock of the card communicating with the CPU rather then the Monitor.

i've also noticed a slight bump in physics

if i can pry the computer away from my farmville loving girlfriend after dinner i'll do about doing some benchs on lower ht's


----------



## M3TAl

Here's my take on Phase change and other more fringe cooling solutions, they're just not practical. They do cool amazingly but they're mostly beneficial for the bencher who has their "command post" that never moves, not the everyday OC'er.

What happens when I want to move my system downstairs to the big screen tv? Or to a LAN? A friend's house? Watercooling won't make moving a system around any more difficult, and it doesn't have to cost $500 either.

I priced out a budget wc loop for CPU only with 480mm of rad, came out little over $200 I think. Sure using the most expensive blocks, fittings, pumps, etc will cost A LOT more and it will cool better, but by how much? 2-4C? A budget wc loop with that much rad area should destroy any air setup.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> how many volts do you have on cpu/nb?
> 
> here are my results with 2650mhz NB and 3100 something HT
> 
> 
> 
> also a note, i experimented with increasing HT to raise crossfire graphics performance and found it had no measurable effect
> 
> 
> 
> eh without going into Bios and going back to that profile.. i'm guessing 1.32v -1.35ish at very most.
> 
> i've not seen ANY visual performance boosts directly attributed to the HT boost, however it seems to help with the overclock of the card communicating with the CPU rather then the Monitor.
> 
> i've also noticed a slight bump in physics
> 
> if i can pry the computer away from my farmville loving girlfriend after dinner i'll do about doing some benchs on lower ht's
Click to expand...

so youre saying you can get a higher gpu clock with higher HT?
physics should go up with NB. mine did a lot from 2400 to 2650


----------



## Antaxious

Trying to overclock with AMD overdrive to have an idea of what I could reach



Note it now reached 66 degrees

The temps are too high right?

Edit:

I stopped when it reached 4,1 and reset all settings now pc is very laggy and cpu is throttling
1,4 GHZ, 2,3 GHZ 3,7 GHZ 4,1 ghz speed changing contstantly, even typing is laggy

EDIT:

I restarted etc, and then i had throttle from 1.4 to 3.7 ghz
I turned off turbo boost (has another name in my bios) wich gives me 4 ghz when im playing etc

and now throttle is 1.4 till 3.5 ghz

I dont see what the problem is, everything is like it was before.. and it throttles even at full load. 2.9 ghz - 3.5 ghz - 3.7 ghz even tho it stays at 100 percent load (on stock clocks..)
Also the temperature with prime95 working.. goes up to 50 degrees directly.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What effect does it have on the gpu? Never heard of that. And what are the other effects? Do you have a link or something for info on it? And even that you say keeping NB and Ht at same speed doesnt matter i think it does, i can only look at my own overcloking experienced and what ive read and seen! On the other hand the info i got is outdated and tbh i dont know if the effects might have changed when it comes to the fx cpu´s, prob it have! Ty for the heads up anyway and pls show me some proof on thje things we speak of.





as i said with pII it does help.

it will greatly help you when you have MORE then 2 gpus ( 3+ )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> LN2 happened, wanted to get 8GHz but it just wasn't happening... Now it only does 7700MHz max instead of 7930mhz


i love the use of only lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well it depends on what parts you are going to use, but still you are dependent on the ambient temps in your room because you push/pulling or both the same hot/cold air only now through a rad instead of air cooler heat sink.
> 
> The main difference is that water dissipates heat better and faster from the CPU than air heat sink does.
> 
> with the best components you can get in between 5-10c better cooling at max load maybe more or less because that depends on what hardware you use and mostly important are the fans and the rad you use.
> 
> If i go custom loop i want silence and good performance so that is why i would like to go with the black ice extreme 280mm 60mm thick rad because that is the biggest rad i can mount in my case. for fans i would like to use the silver stone AP140mm because i saw some good reviews of them and of the air channeling technology must be quite impressive but i am not sure yet still looking for the best parts for the buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that not helps i would try this maybe





you want silence yet you go big thick rad.








for silent operations you want thin rads.... not thick ones...

as for main difference 1 looks better 2 less space taken at CPU 3 much more silent........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 20C might be enormous in air/water land with an intel CPU but compared to 500 bucks for a loop I paid 800 bucks for a single stage setup and got at the very least a 70C improvement in temps. And that was over water. Not over air....
> 
> And with GPUs you probably went from stock to custom water. The difference from high end air (say an accelero extreme) to custom water isn't nearly as big. Which again brings me to my point, when it comes to high end cooling solutions, water isn't all that big of an improvement.
> 
> I also never claimed it wasn't good looking or that people weren't doing it for that reason.
> 
> And I don't see how LN2 is relevant here. It's my hobby and I'm fully aware that I kill hardware doing it. Just like every regular LN2 bencher does at some point. However just because I enjoy doing it doesn't mean that I can't have an opinion on the cost efficiency of something. And I definitely was not referring to LN2 in my post. Just higher end 24/7 capable cooling solutions that are more cost effective than water while also being better than water.





yes. but you still said my hobby was not worth it when cherry picking 2 of the things you look at. sure there are better options out there, but you are not looking at silence, ascetics, energy costs..... and a myriad of other things.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> And my original argument was that *compared to other cooling methods* water is not that much better than air for the money you pay.
> 
> Bold added for emphasis.
> 
> Compared to those other methods that are almost similarly priced water improves very few C per dollar. You can argue looks but it was never a part of the original point and I never said water can't be done for good looks. But the improvement over air is much smaller than with other methods.
> 
> A phase change chilled liquid cooling system can be built for $200-$300 + blocks. You need a metal pump, some insulation, some -50C capable liquid and an old window AC. And some effort to make it look good....





add in the cost to run 2 separate 15a circuits ( we are talking OCN pcs right.... with quad gpus, high end cpu and heavy oc )
or do you want your house to burn down ?
side note... just because i can pull more then 15a from my wall outlet..... does not mean i should....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *ROFL* Bold for emphasis
> No, this was your original point I took issue with. Water cooling does drop temps a lot/ significantly/a whole bunch how ever you wish to state it over air.
> Merely because your old window air conditioner conversion drops temp more does not negate this fact. or make them mutually exclusive.
> I agreed "colder is better" but to say that water cooling does not improve temps much over air is just false. I don't care how you slice things up, 30C on CPU and 60C on GPU is in fact:
> *Significant*
> BTW, you never did point out the downsides to phase even though you are happy to with water cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think phase change is great, but that was not the issue I was taking up with. IT was, and is that water cooling ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I didn't change anything. The drop you get going from high end air to water isn't that big compared to other cooling methods.
> Then you'll surely agree that for the money it will give you a much bigger drop in temps.
> 
> I have not addressed anything but the performance in my posts.
> In order to have anything to do with my post about high end air --> water the original cooling solution needs to be high end air, not stock GPU cooling...
> And you're free to do so but compared to other cooling methods the difference between water and high end air is comparatively small.






except when you include ROI on my energy bill to someone who runs phase OR TEC 24/7 not mentioning i would never leave my PC sub ambient when i am not around. and i am going to add a chiller to the loop. it just sets off my common sense alarm
phase change is nice. but 1 loud. 2 totally not near as cheap as my water is to run 24/7

and again... silence... lets see your phase change get as silent as my water .......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Trying to overclock with AMD overdrive to have an idea of what I could reach
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note it now reached 66 degrees
> 
> The temps are too high right?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I stopped when it reached 4,1 and reset all settings now pc is very laggy and cpu is throttling
> 1,4 GHZ, 2,3 GHZ 3,7 GHZ 4,1 ghz speed changing contstantly, even typing is laggy
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I restarted etc, and then i had throttle from 1.4 to 3.7 ghz
> I turned off turbo boost (has another name in my bios) wich gives me 4 ghz when im playing etc
> 
> 
> and now throttle is 1.4 till 3.5 ghz


you are experiencing cnq and apm


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as i said with pII it does help.
> 
> it will greatly help you when you have MORE then 2 gpus ( 3+ )
> i love the use of only lol
> you want silence yet you go big thick rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for silent operations you want thin rads.... not thick ones...
> 
> as for main difference 1 looks better 2 less space taken at CPU 3 much more silent........
> yes. but you still said my hobby was not worth it when cherry picking 2 of the things you look at. sure there are better options out there, but you are not looking at silence, ascetics, energy costs..... and a myriad of other things.
> add in the cost to run 2 separate 15a circuits ( we are talking OCN pcs right.... with quad gpus, high end cpu and heavy oc )
> or do you want your house to burn down ?
> side note... just because i can pull more then 15a from my wall outlet..... does not mean i should....
> 
> except when you include ROI on my energy bill to someone who runs phase OR TEC 24/7 not mentioning i would never leave my PC sub ambient when i am not around. and i am going to add a chiller to the loop. it just sets off my common sense alarm
> phase change is nice. but 1 loud. 2 totally not near as cheap as my water is to run 24/7
> 
> and again... silence... lets see your phase change get as silent as my water .......
> you are experiencing cnq and apm


What is that? I have no clue about all this, Just got my PC like yesterday :/

Now I did just find how to overclock manually on the BIOS
So I put Turbo Boost OFF
I put core on 4 ghz

Prime 5 on and I see throttle from 2,9 ghz to 4 ghz cpu hit 55 degrees after 4 minutes off Prime 95

Edit: i see those are power management stuff, do I turn them off ?

Cpu temp is 60 degrees now.. jeez im not allowed to hit more then 62, yet I hit 60 at 4 ghz with macho hr 02 :/


----------



## EyeCU247

I can't say that I am new to OCing, but do it so infrequently that I have to re read all the forums and how to guides before I know enough and feel comfortable to get back into it. I just like to know what I am doing to try and not destroy my PC.
Issue is I didn't do that this time, as last time I OCed this PC I was just proving a point about 6/8 months ago, and I found it to be so very easy I thought to do it again.
I know AOD sucks and last time I did anything it was in the BIOS/rebooting after every change... but still doing it anyways to get a rough estimate.

All I did was set the cpu volts to 1.4volts, set the BIOS/CPU power regulating thing to medium (forgot the name), shut off Turbo Mode, and set the multiplier to 22.5.

I get a 4.5GHZ OC CPU @ 61C (MAX, bounced between 59/61C) on air. Ambient temp is 22.5C.

I just want to know if this is typical?
I do plan to lower the volts to see if I can drop a few more Cs.
also if you look at my RIG, I have added the fan/frame to the front of my bench case and have two 120mm fans from an old IBM XEON work station from 2001 (P4 style XEONs). Fans push a lot of air, but also very loud. I plan to swap them out with 140m Shark fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> What is that? I have no clue about all this, Just got my PC like yesterday :/
> 
> Now I did just find how to overclock manually on the BIOS
> So I put Turbo Boost OFF
> I put core on 4 ghz
> 
> Prime 5 on and I see throttle from 2,9 ghz to 4 ghz cpu hit 55 degrees after 4 minutes off Prime 95
> 
> Edit: i see those are power management stuff, do I turn them off ?
> 
> Cpu temp is 60 degrees now.. jeez im not allowed to hit more then 62, yet I hit 60 at 4 ghz with macho hr 02 :/


giga boards are more other ppls cup o tea... ill let them tell you where everything is located.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> should I mention 35c+ 80% humidity live from texas lol


Yes yesterday was 35 celcius and 75% humidity. I am extremely sensitive to humidity, even more than temperature. Once it is close to , not even, 70% I am under the a.c. even if it is only 70 Farenheit . You must live near Houston on the Gulf Coast. That is one city I could never live in because of the temps and extreme humidity. Dallas is probably a lot less humid.


----------



## neurotix

Nice club.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Yea at night stays just as warm concrete holds the heat almost till morning it seems, not anymore refreshing its been staying at 100 at night roughly


That's what they call the concrete jungle. Very poor environmentally speaking. They should grow pkants on the roofs of all those hotels and houses. It would lower the temps quite a bit. Of course it would force higher water consumption. By the way in another 6 or 7 years Las Vegas will be in an untenable position. because of excessive water usage the Colorado River stopped reaching the ocean in Baja California a few years back. Now because of development in Colorado the source region of the Colorado does NOT have the same water stream any more. Southern California, Arizona, and Las Vegas are doomed . This same process is at work in Nebraska and Kansas, where the great acquifer that covers the plains states is almost depleted. That acquifer was built over tens of thousands of years. Irrigation for agriculture and a huge population, that could never be sustained on such land, has depleted most of that acquifer. In ten to fifteen years that area will start becoming desert.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes yesterday was 35 celcius and 75% humidity. I am extremely sensitive to humidity, even more than temperature. Once it is close to , not even, 70% I am under the a.c. even if it is only 70 Farenheit . You must live near Houston on the Gulf Coast. That is one city I could never live in because of the temps and extreme humidity. Dallas is probably a lot less humid.


yeah I live in houston. Dallas is a bit better but you still have the heat


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so youre saying you can get a higher gpu clock with higher HT?
> physics should go up with NB. mine did a lot from 2400 to 2650


i only noticed the SLIGHT bump after i maxed out my nb at 2700. the most i've seen is about a 50 point in 3dmark11 boost

and, by slight i mean not as much by any means as a NB oc would change it.

as for the gpu OC, the higher gpu oc's FEEL more stable and snappy.

mind you there is other factors in my overclock.

for example i've notched my PCI-e frequency up to 102 (in contrast to the 100 every is told to lock it too) (it seems nvidia's respond better to pcie bumps then ATI's but they still benifet.)

EDIT: before taking any flames, this is a high risk overclock!!! DO NOT ATTEMPT UNLESS YOU CAN HANDLE YOUR CARD BEING TOAST FOR THE NEXT MORNINGS BREAKIE! ITS A RISK!
all sources i've receive guidance for mention that over 102 is like playing with plutonium, your just asking for trouble.

so in retrospect, i can't say that the HT is independantly responsible for the increased gpu clock stability, but I would say it is a large contributing factor as not much else is done in that aspect of the overclock.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Yea at night stays just as warm concrete holds the heat almost till morning it seems, not anymore refreshing its been staying at 100 at night roughly
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they call the concrete jungle. Very poor environmentally speaking. They should grow pkants on the roofs of all those hotels and houses. It would lower the temps quite a bit. Of course it would force higher water consumption. By the way in another 6 or 7 years Las Vegas will be in an untenable position. because of excessive water usage the Colorado River stopped reaching the ocean in Baja California a few years back. Now because of development in Colorado the source region of the Colorado does NOT have the same water stream any more. Southern California, Arizona, and Las Vegas are doomed . This same process is at work in Nebraska and Kansas, where the great acquifer that covers the plains states is almost depleted. That acquifer was built over tens of thousands of years. Irrigation for agriculture and a huge population, that could never be sustained on such land, has depleted most of that acquifer. In ten to fifteen years that area will start becoming desert.
Click to expand...

That happens here in Minnesota (and every major city) the retention of heat from the concrete , buildings, etc etc actually causes a an Urban heat bubble called the 'heat island effect' that can actually re-route weather (storms and such )around them.
god that sounded Cliff Claven like...sorry


----------



## cssorkinman

I miss living on the farm








The only thing good about living in town is I have a better dsl connection now lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i only noticed the SLIGHT bump after i maxed out my nb at 2700. the most i've seen is about a 50 point in 3dmark11 boost
> 
> and, by slight i mean not as much by any means as a NB oc would change it.
> 
> as for the gpu OC, the higher gpu oc's FEEL more stable and snappy.
> 
> mind you there is other factors in my overclock.
> 
> for example i've notched my PCI-e frequency up to 102 (in contrast to the 100 every is told to lock it too) (it seems nvidia's respond better to pcie bumps then ATI's but they still benifet.)
> 
> EDIT: before taking any flames, this is a high risk overclock!!! DO NOT ATTEMPT UNLESS YOU CAN HANDLE YOUR CARD BEING TOAST FOR THE NEXT MORNINGS BREAKIE! ITS A RISK!
> all sources i've receive guidance for mention that over 102 is like playing with plutonium, your just asking for trouble.
> 
> so in retrospect, i can't say that the HT is independantly responsible for the increased gpu clock stability, but I would say it is a large contributing factor as not much else is done in that aspect of the overclock.


i have gone to 105-109 with out problems.


----------



## KyadCK

Ya ok, 20 pages is too much for me. If there was any actual issues, someone can send me a TLR version if they care.









Anyway, OCN LAN was awesome! Got me a new fan guard made:


Crash (Anvil's main user) also won a Z87X-OC from the raffle that we will be keeping for both legal and personal reasons. (Can't make a profit in the marketplace and it was free, I don't trust selling things anywhere else but OCN, and I need some of it's features). As a result, I'll be selling off Anvil's 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 soon. If anyone from this thread wants it, they get first dibs.

And don't worry, Forge will still be running my 8320, I'm not getting rid of this 8-core beast.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> so youre saying you can get a higher gpu clock with higher HT?
> physics should go up with NB. mine did a lot from 2400 to 2650
> 
> 
> 
> i only noticed the SLIGHT bump after i maxed out my nb at 2700. the most i've seen is about a 50 point in 3dmark11 boost
> 
> and, by slight i mean not as much by any means as a NB oc would change it.
> 
> as for the gpu OC, the higher gpu oc's FEEL more stable and snappy.
> 
> mind you there is other factors in my overclock.
> 
> for example i've notched my PCI-e frequency up to 102 (in contrast to the 100 every is told to lock it too) (it seems nvidia's respond better to pcie bumps then ATI's but they still benifet.)
> 
> EDIT: before taking any flames, this is a high risk overclock!!! DO NOT ATTEMPT UNLESS YOU CAN HANDLE YOUR CARD BEING TOAST FOR THE NEXT MORNINGS BREAKIE! ITS A RISK!
> all sources i've receive guidance for mention that over 102 is like playing with plutonium, your just asking for trouble.
> 
> so in retrospect, i can't say that the HT is independantly responsible for the increased gpu clock stability, but I would say it is a large contributing factor as not much else is done in that aspect of the overclock.
Click to expand...

GPUs aren't the problem, they'll just de-stabalize until reboot.

Problem is, Southbridge connects with PCI-e too. SATA goes to Southbridge. OS HDD/SDD goes to SATA.

Unstable PCI-E connection on an HDD write = wrong data written to HDD = HDD corruption = potentially fried OS.


----------



## brad1138

I think I found my best settings, going to hold here:



Right now I have the VCore set to +.025 and LLC set to Extreme. If I set VC +.050, stress tests push the temp right up to 62C and higher if the room is hot. 4.8 needs +.050, 4.7 is right on the edge. But 4.62 is good and completely stable at +.025. Also, I am getting higher GFlops and PerformanceTest 8.0 ratings at 220x21 than I got at 200x24. I will probably play around and try to get it stable at 4.7 later, but I am fine with it this way







.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As a result, I'll be selling off Anvil's 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 soon. If anyone from this thread wants it, they get first dibs.


Tempting, so tempting







. I either have one of the worst 8320's out there or this 970A-UD3 just plain hates me.









Maybe it's the PSU (bad ripple or something who knows)? I just don't know anymore. Tried just the Crucial and just the Mushkin so it's not memory. I do have an Antec 520W Neo Eco I could test.

This 8320 won't get IBT stable even at 4.55ghz+ with 1.55V+. I'm seriously confused and kind of pissed off now. This was with a multi only OC (tried so many other FSB multi combos as well) and everything else stock or below stock. Either getting a few correct results then an incorrect result in IBT or -1.# etc for results.

Played a few games with it at 4.67ghz still failing IBT but have yet to get any freeze or BSoD. Don't know what to think anymore.

Edit: board still does whacky stuff too... I'll have a cmos profile saved when testing different OC's. A lot of times it will refuse to POST when loading that saved profile even though it has been working fine. Usually have to load it a good 3-5 times before it will finally POST.


----------



## d1nky

an instable cpu sometimes causes messed up boots^^^

and your instability could be a RAM issue on the timings, remember that timings basically control how fast/how much data the cpu has to deal with!

try lower speeds with looser timings, memtest then test with prime or IBT


----------



## M3TAl

I've tried almost everything known to man. Spent hours upon hours over past two weeks or more messing with it. Trying every single diff type of OC/setting I could think of.

If DDR1600 9-9-9-27 isn't loose enough for sticks that are DDR1866 9-9-9-27 then I just don't know. Tried cpu-nb and HT Link stock, both below stock, and tried every voltage combination I could think of.

Either one of the worst 8320's out there or this board just hates me or hates one of my parts connected to it. Or somehow someway it's the PSU.


----------



## Legion123

hmm cant see anyone using noctua n-dh14 with a decent overclock, and i wanted to ask if anyone tried it before and what the temps where? mine is fine on 4.6 but when i go 4.8 temps go really high and i have to stop the test (OCCT switch it off for me when core reaches 62), its stable, games work fine etc but when i run torture test and everything is on 100% for too long (i know in real world i would never ever get that) i might try to reapply paste again see whats what but it would be really handy to know what other people are getting on this cooler and similar speeds


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya ok, 20 pages is too much for me. If there was any actual issues, someone can send me a TLR version if they care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, OCN LAN was awesome! Got me a new fan guard made:
> 
> 
> Crash (Anvil's main user) also won a Z87X-OC from the raffle that we will be keeping for both legal and personal reasons. (Can't make a profit in the marketplace and it was free, I don't trust selling things anywhere else but OCN, and I need some of it's features). As a result, I'll be selling off Anvil's 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 soon. If anyone from this thread wants it, they get first dibs.
> 
> And don't worry, Forge will still be running my 8320, I'm not getting rid of this 8-core beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUs aren't the problem, they'll just de-stabalize until reboot.
> 
> Problem is, Southbridge connects with PCI-e too. SATA goes to Southbridge. OS HDD/SDD goes to SATA.
> 
> Unstable PCI-E connection on an HDD write = wrong data written to HDD = HDD corruption = potentially fried OS.


Good advice.

Leave PCI-E alone unless you want to corrupt Windows.


----------



## M3TAl

Will this prove if my problem is PSU related? The Antec Neo Eco 520C is connected only to the 8 Pin EPS CPU connector, the CPU pulls the majority of it's juice from the EPS correct? Or am I wrong in thinking this?





Edit: still fails with Antec PSU on EPS connection. This just blows my mind...

Tried something new for past 30 minutes, disabled LLC. Idle at 1.552V load at 1.504V. Didn't change/help anything. Even at 4.56ghz with 1.5V can't pass IBT. Dropping cpu-nb below 2200mhz doesn't do anything, memory is running super loose and slow and still won't pass IBT.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long
> 
> 
> 
> Will this prove if my problem is PSU related? The Antec Neo Eco 520C is connected only to the 8 Pin EPS CPU connector, the CPU pulls the majority of it's juice from the EPS correct? Or am I wrong in thinking this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: still fails with Antec PSU on EPS connection. This just blows my mind...
> 
> Tried something new for past 30 minutes, disabled LLC. Idle at 1.552V load at 1.504V. Didn't change/help anything. Even at 4.56ghz with 1.5V can't pass IBT. Dropping cpu-nb below 2200mhz doesn't do anything, memory is running super loose and slow and still won't pass IBT.


waaaaaait... how so your gflops can reach 79.xx while i'm only @ 46.xx?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> waaaaaait... how so your gflops can reach 79.xx while i'm only @ 46.xx?


you have normal ibt

here's the one you need









IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## d1nky

@ metal whats the 12v + say in hwinfo?

how many fans have you got connected to mobo as well?

my chip kind of sucks but im slowly getting there, just being patient!

try 1333mhz ram with them timings, and make sure the subtimings are also looser. 300ns delay with 2T


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you have normal ibt
> 
> here's the one you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


now i'm confused. what's the difference between this two IBT? ver is same (2.5.4). but the behavior is different.

with my old IBT i can pass the 10 run standard mode just like above with 62c max. now with this new IBT from you the Gflops say 90.xx but it didn't pass the 4th run... and max temp is only 55c.... what? 

so which IBT should i trust into?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> now i'm confused. what's the difference between this two IBT? ver is same (2.5.4). but the behavior is different.
> 
> with my old IBT i can pass the 10 run standard mode just like above with 62c max. now with this new IBT from you the Gflops say 90.xx but it didn't pass the 4th run... and max temp is only 55c.... what?
> 
> so which IBT should i trust into?


personally trust neither lol

i dont trust normal as u can pass silly volts and still pass

avx ibt i dont like as it takes moar volts than prime95

i havent used prime95 in months but i can run it 5ghz

OCCT i like as its diverse


----------



## madorax

I Pass it!!! Haha...









i pass this IBT. my old IBT. Prime95. but didn't pass 5 minutes OCCT on large data set, but pass it in small data set... i think mine is stable enough


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> 
> 
> I Pass it!!! Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pass this IBT. my old IBT. Prime95. but didn't pass 5 minutes OCCT on large data set, but pass it in small data set... i think mine is stable enough


Cool......I dont stress test no more but i know how satisfying it can be


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cool......I dont stress test no more but i know how satisfying it can be


yes it is... the feeling of success....


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> 
> 
> I Pass it!!! Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pass this IBT. my old IBT. Prime95. but didn't pass 5 minutes OCCT on large data set, but pass it in small data set... i think mine is stable enough


1.476v for 4.56 ghz? Ouch... Guess my needing 1.44 for 4.4ghz isn't uncommon.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 1.476v for 4.56 ghz? Ouch... Guess my needing 1.44 for 4.4ghz isn't uncommon.


actually it's only @ 1.45. the Ultra High LLC add more volt when full load. and also mine default volt is 1.375, a bit high. my proc is 2013 batch ^^


----------



## gertruude

noob question

Can i stick a temp probe in between the die and hs?

will it have any detrimental affect?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> noob question
> 
> Can i stick a temp probe in between the die and hs?
> 
> will it have any detrimental affect?


The probe isn't exactly made of tim... in all reality, there should be little enough tim that there should not be room for even a probe between the IHS and HS.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> noob question
> 
> Can i stick a temp probe in between the die and hs?
> 
> will it have any detrimental affect?


Do you mean the IHS and the HS base?

is this probe tha very flat plasyi-enclosed copper?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The probe isn't exactly made of tim... in all reality, there should be little enough tim that there should not be room for even a probe between the IHS and HS.


I didnt think i could but thought i could ask lol

Just got a fan controller and it had some temp probes to stick every where lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you mean the IHS and the HS base?
> 
> is this probe tha very flat plasyi-enclosed copper?


Aye i mean between the block and cpu lol

sorry did i get technical terms wrong?









wouldnt be surprised im a noob after all


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The probe isn't exactly made of tim... in all reality, there should be little enough tim that there should not be room for even a probe between the IHS and HS.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt think i could but thought i could ask lol
> 
> Just got a fan controller and it had some temp probes to stick every where lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you mean the IHS and the HS base?
> 
> is this probe tha very flat plasyi-enclosed copper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye i mean between the block and cpu lol
> 
> sorry did i get technical terms wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt be surprised im a noob after all
Click to expand...

I have done it with the very flat temp probes with a bit of extra TIM and had good results. make sure you get 70Lbs of pressure (the max recommended)
Do a control run without the probe for comparison, but if you do it correctly, you will see very close to the same temps.
or...
You can mill a small shallow groove in the IHS to place the sensor in and apply the TIM on the IHS like an exposed heatpipe heatsink base. (like [H] does)
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/12/08/noctua_nhd14_cpu_cooler_heatsink_review/#.UdsKgUBIGCk


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have done it with the very flat temp probes with a bit of extra TIM and had good results. make sure you get 70Lbs of pressure (the max recommended)
> or...
> You can mill a small shallow groove in the IHS to place the sensor in and apply the TIM on the IHS like an exposed heatpipe heatsink base. (like [H] does)
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/12/08/noctua_nhd14_cpu_cooler_heatsink_review/#.UdsKgUBIGCk


ill try the first option, sometime this week, milling is a big no no for me, ill mess it up









i just wanted to make sure i wouldnt be impacting anything


----------



## d1nky

ive heard a story of a guy putting a standard temp sensor between sink and chip, power it on and fryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## spikezone2004

I am thinking of getting a new cpu cooler since mine is struggling with my new 8350, I have the Kuhler 620.

I figured my birthday is coming up so I might get a cooler for my birthday instead of ram or something like that. I am debating between the Swifttech H220 and the Corsair H100i, however the swifttech seems to be out of stock most places

I have been reading into them and someone said with there H100i they get 62c at 4.7 with there 8350. I have mine at 4.8 and getting 64c, a whole 2 degrees seems pointless I would of thought it would be a lot better.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> @ metal whats the 12v + say in hwinfo?
> 
> how many fans have you got connected to mobo as well?
> 
> my chip kind of sucks but im slowly getting there, just being patient!
> 
> try 1333mhz ram with them timings, and make sure the subtimings are also looser. 300ns delay with 2T


Only things connected to mobo are Kuhler 620 and 920 pumps. The 12V never seems to go under 12.3V but who knows how trust worthy that is and I tried the Antec PSU, no difference so I think it's safe to say PSU not a problem.

Haven't tried memory that super low but I guess there's not much else to try.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How does this processor compare to the i5 4670k I'm only going to game and start working with CAD stuff so I was just wondering


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How does this processor compare to the i5 4670k I'm only going to game and start working with CAD stuff so I was just wondering


I do a lot of 3D work with Blender and I must say having 8 cores is a big plus. So the FX 8350 might have an advantage with CAD, over the 4670k. It looks like they are about the same price right now.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8037045&CatId=8740

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904561&Sku=A79-8350

I can only say that 8350 works well for me. Sorry I can be more help, as I don't have the i5 for direct comparison. Ultimately the choice is yours









Edit: I should mention the more cores are great for rendering and matrix/vertex calculations.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a new cpu cooler since mine is struggling with my new 8350, I have the Kuhler 620.
> 
> I figured my birthday is coming up so I might get a cooler for my birthday instead of ram or something like that. I am debating between the Swifttech H220 and the Corsair H100i, however the swifttech seems to be out of stock most places
> 
> I have been reading into them and someone said with there H100i they get 62c at 4.7 with there 8350. I have mine at 4.8 and getting 64c, a whole 2 degrees seems pointless I would of thought it would be a lot better.


Once I got all of the voltages and speeds correct I got my 8350 to run @ 57 in prime @ 4.8. A lot will depend on your settings and your motherboard along with room temps but unless you are going to go past 4.8 the H100i should be good. I have never owned a swiftech so I cannot comment on that cooler.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Once I got all of the voltages and speeds correct I got my 8350 to run @ 57 in prime @ 4.8. A lot will depend on your settings and your motherboard along with room temps but unless you are going to go past 4.8 the H100i should be good. I have never owned a swiftech so I cannot comment on that cooler.


I am running 1.45v at 4.8ghz and I can hit 68c running IBT on my 620 I feel like I am hitting rather high temps for my setup. I have push/pull config.

I hit 1.488v in cpuz.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Once I got all of the voltages and speeds correct I got my 8350 to run @ 57 in prime @ 4.8. A lot will depend on your settings and your motherboard along with room temps but unless you are going to go past 4.8 the H100i should be good. I have never owned a swiftech so I cannot comment on that cooler.


I am running 1.45v at 4.8ghz and I can hit 68c running IBT on my 620 I feel like I am hitting rather high temps for my setup. I have push/pull config.

I hit 1.488v in cpuz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How does this processor compare to the i5 4670k I'm only going to game and start working with CAD stuff so I was just wondering


CAD -> AMD FX 8-core wins.
Games -> Intel i5 wins.

Which do you care about more? They can both do reasonably at both tasks, they'll just each be better at different things.

I have a i5-4570 now too, but it'll be so buried in VMware stuff that the comparisons will be completely unfair. I'll write out the whole project later if anyone wants to hear it, it's interesting stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Once I got all of the voltages and speeds correct I got my 8350 to run @ 57 in prime @ 4.8. A lot will depend on your settings and your motherboard along with room temps but unless you are going to go past 4.8 the H100i should be good. I have never owned a swiftech so I cannot comment on that cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running 1.45v at 4.8ghz and I can hit 68c running IBT on my 620 I feel like I am hitting rather high temps for my setup. I have push/pull config.
> 
> I hit 1.488v in cpuz.
Click to expand...

You got 4.8Ghz at all on a single-thick AIO, feel proud. The 620 is only on par with the 212EVO, and normally should only get 4.6-4.7 max. If you hit 68C in IBT AVX, you should be fine for normal usage.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Alright, well I've hit another strange snag. I just reinstalled Windows 8 after I somehow killed my last install (still can't figure that one out...I did find out today though that the install in fact wasnt completely corrupted and I could have fixed it after I made the same problem happen today on my fresh install). Anyway, now all is good, with the exception of one thing...when I open a fullscreen game on my primary monitor while I have a youtube video playing on the second screen, the video either completely freezes, or drops to about 1 FPS...If I minimize the game, it will either resume on its own, or I can stop/start it and it comes back, but when I go back into the game, it happens again. The audio plays fine on the video, never lags a bit, but the video drops completely. I have no idea what might cause this...any thoughts?


----------



## KyadCK

I feel like breaking some brains. This is my plan for Anvil:


Those of you who understand what all that means, good job. For everyone else: I'm doing insane things for the S'nG's.







Also, any 900-series board + compatible CPU can do this too, but they'll need a second GPU instead of iGPU.


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I feel like breaking some brains. This is my plan for Anvil:
> 
> 
> Those of you who understand what all that means, good job. For everyone else: I'm doing insane things for the S'nG's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any 900-series board + compatible CPU can do this too, but they'll need a second GPU instead of iGPU.


I like it!

I already have an ESXi PC running a few VMs but my desktop is way more powerful then the 4 core Phenom I have running it now.
I am curious to know how well this actually works and what you do to have win 8 receive direct control of the hardware under ESXi.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I feel like breaking some brains. This is my plan for Anvil:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who understand what all that means, good job. For everyone else: I'm doing insane things for the S'nG's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any 900-series board + compatible CPU can do this too, but they'll need a second GPU instead of iGPU.


I really like the concept







Particularity being able to access a GPU from a VM is of interest to me. My friend Pet had a similar setup with multiple OSs, but not as advanced.

Let me know how it goes.

Back to work for me. I just wrote the guts of a GPU fan curve program for NVIDA GPUs on Linux using libXNVCtrl. So far so good. It's multi-threaded and lightweight. Right now I just have a curve hard-coded in. Now onto adding the GUI, the ability to save curves, multiple GPU support, ect... I wanted one and felt it was a good opportunity to give back a little


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I feel like breaking some brains. This is my plan for Anvil:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who understand what all that means, good job. For everyone else: I'm doing insane things for the S'nG's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any 900-series board + compatible CPU can do this too, but they'll need a second GPU instead of iGPU.


I am also very interested in your progress, I actually tried almost this exact thing a couple weeks ago. I got frustrated though because I kept running into little problems left and right, and just needed to use the PC, so I went back to my windows install until I had more time to play with it. I still have ESXi 5.1 installed on a flash drive, just not booting to it right now.

The problems that stopped me were getting keyboard/mouse to pass through to the VM, I set up my USB 3.0 controller as direct pass through (my 2.0 controller wasn't an option) but ESXi refused to pass it though, it kept clearing it out when I rebooted to save the settings, I tried several times, but it never took. I also had trouble getting the video card working, ESXi said it was being passed through just fine, but Windows 7 couldn't see the video card at all. I didn't troubleshoot the video too long however. I don't really have another PC to use for vSphere during the setup process (had to steal the wife's laptop, only other PCs I have are a netbook running Mint, a headless server running Ubuntu 12.04, and a HTPC running Openelec) so I was limited on my troubleshooting time, and the USB issue stumped me, so I just switched back. Let me know how yours goes!

By the way, anyone have any thoughts on my video lag when a game is open issue? I can't figure out what would cause it...happens in any browser, video resolution doesn't matter...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Once I got all of the voltages and speeds correct I got my 8350 to run @ 57 in prime @ 4.8. A lot will depend on your settings and your motherboard along with room temps but unless you are going to go past 4.8 the H100i should be good. I have never owned a swiftech so I cannot comment on that cooler.


I found this: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2013/03/06/cpu-coolers-new-benchmarks/2

According to this the h80i is right on the h100i's butt in terms of performance and this isn't the first place I have seen this. It makes sense that the h100i should blow away any 120mm cooler but for some reason it doesn't seem it here. I'll try and find more numbers to put up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I found this: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2013/03/06/cpu-coolers-new-benchmarks/2
> 
> According to this the h80i is right on the h100i's butt in terms of performance and this isn't the first place I have seen this.


You really cant use that for comparison, that is with an intel chip.... waaaaay different than vishera


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I feel like breaking some brains. This is my plan for Anvil:
> 
> 
> Those of you who understand what all that means, good job. For everyone else: I'm doing insane things for the S'nG's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, any 900-series board + compatible CPU can do this too, but they'll need a second GPU instead of iGPU.


The only thing I don't understand and maybe it is my inexperience, is how do you get the VM to detect and run the physical hardware instead of the virtual hardware. Also I guess i am not familiar with ESXi so that may be my issue Kyad I would love to learn a bit more as this is something that I have wanted to be able to do. Although not 100% practical for me it would have the benefits maybe pm me some articles to go over.

The only hindering thing I have ever ran across to VM's is the lack of support for Direct discrete video


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You really cant use that for comparison, that is with an intel chip.... waaaaay different than vishera


Would it really matter in terms of judging a CPU cooler? Piledriver (and AMD in general) has higher TDP than intel, especially when OC'd, but other than that what difference will there be?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Would it really matter in terms of judging a CPU cooler? Piledriver (and AMD in general) has higher TDP than intel, especially when OC'd, but other than that what difference will there be?


yes it really really does , really


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The only thing I don't understand and maybe it is my inexperience, *is how do you get the VM to detect and run the physical hardware instead of the virtual hardware.* Also I guess i am not familiar with ESXi so that may be my issue Kyad I would love to learn a bit more as this is something that I have wanted to be able to do. Although not 100% practical for me it would have the benefits maybe pm me some articles to go over.
> 
> *The only hindering thing I have ever ran across to VM's is the lack of support for Direct discrete video*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> I like it!
> 
> I already have an ESXi PC running a few VMs but my desktop is way more powerful then the 4 core Phenom I have running it now.
> I am curious to know how well this actually works and *what you do to have win 8 receive direct control of the hardware under ESXi*.


PCI-e Passthrough via VT-d/IOMMU. The ability to do so has been around since AMD HD 4000 cards, ESXi 4.0, and 890FX/whatever generation Intel made VT-d.

DirectIO, or VT-d, allows the passing of a physical device, like a GPU or NIC, directly to a VM by way of virtual addressing, like VT-x does with RAM addressing for direct RAM access for a VM. The impact to performance in minimal, and allows for cool designs like that one.

As for doing it in ESX itself...


Not too hard.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> I am also very interested in your progress, I actually tried almost this exact thing a couple weeks ago. I got frustrated though because I kept running into little problems left and right, and just needed to use the PC, so I went back to my windows install until I had more time to play with it. I still have ESXi 5.1 installed on a flash drive, just not booting to it right now.
> 
> The problems that stopped me were getting keyboard/mouse to pass through to the VM, I set up my USB 3.0 controller as direct pass through (my 2.0 controller wasn't an option) but ESXi refused to pass it though, it kept clearing it out when I rebooted to save the settings, I tried several times, but it never took. I also had trouble getting the video card working, ESXi said it was being passed through just fine, but Windows 7 couldn't see the video card at all. I didn't troubleshoot the video too long however. I don't really have another PC to use for vSphere during the setup process (had to steal the wife's laptop, only other PCs I have are a netbook running Mint, a headless server running Ubuntu 12.04, and a HTPC running Openelec) so I was limited on my troubleshooting time, and the USB issue stumped me, so I just switched back. Let me know how yours goes!
> 
> By the way, anyone have any thoughts on my video lag when a game is open issue? I can't figure out what would cause it...happens in any browser, video resolution doesn't matter...


This is on a backup rig, which gives me quite a bit more time to experiment and troubleshoot. You are correct on the USB issues, that's why I'm cheating and hiding them behind a PCI controller where they won't be recognized as USB devices.









I've already done this before on my main rig back when I had my 6970s;




So it isn't a new project for me, just a different way of doing it. And new ways to cheat.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I really like the concept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particularity being able to access a GPU from a VM is of interest to me. My friend Pet had a similar setup with multiple OSs, but not as advanced.
> 
> Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Back to work for me. I just wrote the guts of a GPU fan curve program for NVIDA GPUs on Linux using libXNVCtrl. So far so good. It's multi-threaded and lightweight. Right now I just have a curve hard-coded in. Now onto adding the GUI, the ability to save curves, multiple GPU support, ect... I wanted one and felt it was a good opportunity to give back a little


Very nice. It's not a complicated or hard thing to do, it just takes an understanding of something few people know. The lines between physical and virtual are blurring, and we can do more than ever before.

Still, this is a fun project, and it adds to this:


Though that image is a tad outdated, you get the idea.









And yes, all the OS's are legit, Technet is awesome.


----------



## madorax

i think my 120XL is a minor rather than 120m... i've seen 120m on almost every cooler roundup with h80i & others... but XL is so... under radar







.

back to fx, does anybody here that also had 2013 batch? if yes, what is the stock volt? are they all 1.375?


----------



## EyeCU247

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> PCI-e Passthrough via VT-d/IOMMU. The ability to do so has been around since AMD HD 4000 cards, ESXi 4.0, and 890FX/whatever generation Intel made VT-d.
> 
> DirectIO, or VT-d, allows the passing of a physical device, like a GPU or NIC, directly to a VM by way of virtual addressing, like VT-x does with RAM addressing for direct RAM access for a VM. The impact to performance in minimal, and allows for cool designs like that one.
> 
> As for doing it in ESX itself...
> 
> 
> Not too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on a backup rig, which gives me quite a bit more time to experiment and troubleshoot. You are correct on the USB issues, that's why I'm cheating and hiding them behind a PCI controller where they won't be recognized as USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done this before on my main rig back when I had my 6970s;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it isn't a new project for me, just a different way of doing it. And new ways to cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. It's not a complicated or hard thing to do, it just takes an understanding of something few people know. The lines between physical and virtual are blurring, and we can do more than ever before.
> 
> Still, this is a fun project, and it adds to this:
> 
> 
> Though that image is a tad outdated, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, all the OS's are legit, Technet is awesome.






I know about IOMMU etc....
You answered my question with your picture. "Advanced Settings".

How do you get your ESXi box to display the VMs on the LCDs directly attached? Thats something I would need before I would attempt this, and it does appear you figured that out from you video.

Good Stuff!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> PCI-e Passthrough via VT-d/IOMMU. The ability to do so has been around since AMD HD 4000 cards, ESXi 4.0, and 890FX/whatever generation Intel made VT-d.
> 
> DirectIO, or VT-d, allows the passing of a physical device, like a GPU or NIC, directly to a VM by way of virtual addressing, like VT-x does with RAM addressing for direct RAM access for a VM. The impact to performance in minimal, and allows for cool designs like that one.
> 
> As for doing it in ESX itself...
> 
> 
> Not too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on a backup rig, which gives me quite a bit more time to experiment and troubleshoot. You are correct on the USB issues, that's why I'm cheating and hiding them behind a PCI controller where they won't be recognized as USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already done this before on my main rig back when I had my 6970s;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it isn't a new project for me, just a different way of doing it. And new ways to cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. It's not a complicated or hard thing to do, it just takes an understanding of something few people know. The lines between physical and virtual are blurring, and we can do more than ever before.
> 
> Still, this is a fun project, and it adds to this:
> 
> 
> Though that image is a tad outdated, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, all the OS's are legit, Technet is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about IOMMU etc....
> You answered my question with your picture. "Advanced Settings".
> 
> How do you get your ESXi box to display the VMs on the LCDs directly attached? Thats something I would need before I would attempt this, and it does appear you figured that out from you video.
> 
> Good Stuff!
Click to expand...

1) Make GPU Passthrough
2) Assign GPU to VM
3) Install drivers to VM
4) Set monitor plugged into GPU as primary output
5) Enjoy.

There may be some problems with VRAM when using over 4GB of normal RAM for the OS, but it'll tell you how to fix it.


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1) Make GPU Passthrough
> 2) Assign GPU to VM
> 3) Install drivers to VM
> 4) Set monitor plugged into GPU as primary output
> 5) Enjoy.
> 
> There may be some problems with VRAM when using over 4GB of normal RAM for the OS, but it'll tell you how to fix it.


The VRAM issue is only when you directly connect your hardware? I ask as I have never heard of such a thing and have set 4/6 GB to VMs. What specifically do you directly connect to the VM before this is an issue?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1) Make GPU Passthrough
> 2) Assign GPU to VM
> 3) Install drivers to VM
> 4) Set monitor plugged into GPU as primary output
> 5) Enjoy.
> 
> There may be some problems with VRAM when using over 4GB of normal RAM for the OS, but it'll tell you how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> The VRAM issue is only when you directly connect your hardware? I ask as I have never heard of such a thing and have set 4/6 GB to VMs. What specifically do you directly connect to the VM before this is an issue?
Click to expand...

GPU.

VRAM and RAM conflict on addressing, so you offset the VRAM address and call it a day. They even tell you what to set it to in the error log when you try to boot.


----------



## EyeCU247

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1) Make GPU Passthrough
> 2) Assign GPU to VM
> 3) Install drivers to VM
> 4) Set monitor plugged into GPU as primary output
> 5) Enjoy.
> 
> There may be some problems with VRAM when using over 4GB of normal RAM for the OS, but it'll tell you how to fix it.






so why is your REP+ button missing? never saw that happen before. makes it really hard to push.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1) Make GPU Passthrough
> 2) Assign GPU to VM
> 3) Install drivers to VM
> 4) Set monitor plugged into GPU as primary output
> 5) Enjoy.
> 
> There may be some problems with VRAM when using over 4GB of normal RAM for the OS, but it'll tell you how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why is your REP+ button missing? never saw that happen before. makes it really hard to push.
Click to expand...

Staff do not get Rep buttons.


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GPU.
> 
> VRAM and RAM conflict on addressing, so you offset the VRAM address and call it a day. They even tell you what to set it to in the error log when you try to boot.


Wow. they made it really easy! seems strange they missed the whole USB thing.... Do you think its a bug, or removed it, or removed it because of a bug?
Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by KyadCK
> 
> Staff do not get Rep buttons.


Any reason why?
For this, you should get at least +1.

Also the directly connecting LCD thing. that takes the cake. you should get a few more just for that bit of info.


----------



## EyeCU247

delete this.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Staff do not get Rep buttons.


I guess I could google it but can you link me information on this so I can read and understand more. Id rather understand backend than just configurations


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1) Make GPU Passthrough
> 2) Assign GPU to VM
> 3) Install drivers to VM
> 4) Set monitor plugged into GPU as primary output
> 5) Enjoy.
> 
> There may be some problems with VRAM when using over 4GB of normal RAM for the OS, but it'll tell you how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why is your REP+ button missing? never saw that happen before. makes it really hard to push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Staff do not get Rep buttons.
Click to expand...

..

I'm not sure it makes a difference anyway. I think people have stopped rep'ing anyway. i have pulled half a dozen peoples fat out of the fire this week, gave away a GPU and a set of ram, and nothing.
(not that I'm bitter or anything







)


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I guess I could google it but can you link me information on this so I can read and understand more. Id rather understand backend than just configurations


not sure if this is what you are looking for, but as I already looked into IOMMU I already understood how this would work. Just didn't know you could use it to the extent done by KyadCK. Its a pretty neat trick.
I am probibly not being much help here, but if you want something to Google, Google IOMMU.
I know, I know,.. wiki link...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOMMU


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ..
> 
> I'm not sure it makes a difference anyway. I think people have stopped rep'ing anyway. i have pulled half a dozen peoples fat out of the fire this week, gave away a GPU and a set of ram, and nothing.
> (not that I'm bitter or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Wow, I would have given some REP. I try to show when someone is helpful. Knowledge does go a long way. But giving away parts? if shipped, hopefully they at least paid for shipping.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GPU.
> 
> VRAM and RAM conflict on addressing, so you offset the VRAM address and call it a day. They even tell you what to set it to in the error log when you try to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. they made it really easy! seems strange they missed the whole USB thing.... Do you think its a bug, or removed it, or removed it because of a bug?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by KyadCK
> 
> Staff do not get Rep buttons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any reason why?
> For this, you should get at least +1.
> 
> Also the directly connecting LCD thing. that takes the cake. you should get a few more just for that bit of info.
Click to expand...

I have no idea why it was removed. ESXi 5.0 had USB passthrough, but it didn't have support for HD 6000 or HD 7000 cards. ESXi 5.1 had the GPU support I needed, but not the USB support.

Not that it matters to me, I have 5 different ways to cheat that going through my head right now.









As for Rep... I dunno. Maybe they didn't want Staff getting repped for doing their jobs so they took it away as a whole?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Staff do not get Rep buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could google it but can you link me information on this so I can read and understand more. Id rather understand backend than just configurations
Click to expand...

This one would take more than articles, it's experience and playing with it. If you have specific questions I'll answer them as best I can, but the generic answer for all virtualization is that they made a special address table that lets many things access the same resources, and some things can be dedicated directly. VT-x is memory addressing, so VMs can take chunks of RAM for themselves without disturbing others. VT-d is the same idea, but expanded to the motherboard devices.

Read up on IOMMU (VT-d) and AMD-v (VT-x) wiki pages. Most of what you'll find isn't "how does this work", it's "how do I get this to work", which doesn't sound like what you want.

It helps when you know that all things, even the CPU die, are still just lego sets in the same way a computer itself is. AMD's Overdrive has a Diagram page that drives that home, but the best thing to learn how to do to better understand this is actually Networking. Everything in a computer is just complicated Networking. Getting data from one point to another. Even the CPU itself must talk between Cache, CPU/NB, HT, IMC, and so on. Virtualization just tweaks an address here or there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ..
> 
> I'm not sure it makes a difference anyway. I think people have stopped rep'ing anyway. i have pulled half a dozen peoples fat out of the fire this week, gave away a GPU and a set of ram, and nothing.
> (not that I'm bitter or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I admit I should rep more I just forget however its been a wile since I have really needed help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> not sure if this is what you are looking for, but as I already looked into IOMMU I already understood how this would work. Just didn't know you could use it to the extent done by KyadCK. Its a pretty neat trick.
> I am probibly not being much help here, but if you want something to Google, Google IOMMU.
> I know, I know,.. wiki link...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOMMU


That will get me started Thank you, This is very exciting form me and will in the end justify my need for more hardware LOL but this is the concept I have been seeking after just haven't known where to look or how to ask

My goal once I get the time to play with it is to be able to host a Media VM for my home theater setup and FTP/media push for all devices on the network (prolly used the wrong term) then have my main OS for gaming (which this will cut down on my resources as I can customize it) then another for web browsing. Also this concept will allow me to plug and play new OS's and set them up prior to having a full hard cut over.

All of this will help me get back into Linux more and eventually be able to setup a work station to work on my web development skills such as Learning PLESK better.

+1 for you and +12 for Kyad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have no idea why it was removed. ESXi 5.0 had USB passthrough, but it didn't have support for HD 6000 or HD 7000 cards. ESXi 5.1 had the GPU support I needed, but not the USB support.
> 
> Not that it matters to me, I have 5 different ways to cheat that going through my head right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Rep... I dunno. Maybe they didn't want Staff getting repped for doing their jobs so they took it away as a whole?
> This one would take more than articles, it's experience and playing with it. If you have specific questions I'll answer them as best I can, but the generic answer for all virtualization is that they made a special address table that lets many things access the same resources, and some things can be dedicated directly. VT-x is memory addressing, so VMs can take chunks of RAM for themselves without disturbing others. VT-d is the same idea, but expanded to the motherboard devices.
> 
> Read up on IOMMU (VT-d) and AMD-v (VT-x) wiki pages. Most of what you'll find isn't "how does this work", it's "how do I get this to work", which doesn't sound like what you want.
> 
> It helps when you know that all things, even the CPU die, are still just lego sets in the same way a computer itself is. AMD's Overdrive has a Diagram page that drives that home, but the best thing to learn how to do to better understand this is actually Networking. Everything in a computer is just complicated Networking. Getting data from one point to another. Even the CPU itself must talk between Cache, CPU/NB, HT, IMC, and so on. Virtualization just tweaks an address here or there.


Well maybe its both of what I am looking for how (like what settings really do what) Your breakdown of a computer is spot on and that is the way I have always thought about it. Thanx for the direction


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> +12


lol i see it is spreading @!

from now on i will "+12®"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> lol i see it is spreading @!
> 
> from now on i will "+12®"


LOL.. actually I thought about that as I typed it


----------



## KyadCK

Oh, and Dizzy4, who can be repped, made a guide on how to do this same thing under Xen in a proper linux distro:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1205216/guide-create-a-gaming-virtual-machine

I prefer ESXi myself, but then I've always enjoyed Enterprise level tools. Linux + Xen = too much overhead for my liking.


----------



## Mega Man

hehe

random fact

did you know verison had to pay gorge lucas to use the "droid" word ?


----------



## Red1776

Hey guys,
I wanted to post this before I forgot.
I recently ran into a thread where people were giving such hugely differing statements of fact on metallic effects on watercoling loops that went from Silver coils are harmless to adding one will eat your blocks, burn down your house, and say nasty things about your mother.
As many in the club here are contemplating or migrating to watercooling for better OC;s I wanted to share my findings of years of watercooling and hope it helps those confused by the extreme differences posted .

You may run into a lot of warning that are from one end of the spectrum to another. A basic rule is not to introduce aluminum into a copper based loop. A bit of an explanation below.

Copper, Silver, and nickel have very little reactivity with each other (electron transfer) as they are all transitional metals. b) close to each other (atomic weight). So in other words they do not create a destructive environment when used together trying to neutralize their differences in electrons. ( at least they are close enough where for practical purposes (say in our water loops) that they are close enough that a silver coil in a system would be very slow and negligible in a practical application.
Aluminum on the other hand, is not a transitional metal and has a lower atomic number (lower number of protons and electrons) and creates an environment of much more active ionization when put in the same environment with transitional metals that are closer in atomic weight/proton/electron count, pulls electrons from the other metals IE damages them.

Transitional metals/Abbr/Atomic weight

* Silver 'Ag' 47 Transitional Metal
*Copper 'Cu' 29 Transitional Metal
*Nickel 'Ni' 28 Transitional Metal

Non-Transitional metal/ABBR/ Atomic Weight

* Aluminum 'Al' 13 Non-Transitional Metal

just doing some reading about it quite a long time ago about non compatible metals 'eating/corroding/ ionizing (stealing electrons) or otherwise breaking each other down.

assuming you have made sure that you have limited the metals exposed to the water in the loop.

1) If you keep the main components (the vast majority of the metal) it to transitional metals
2) Limit the Non transitional metals in the loop to the Tin (Sn) in the solder. the Copper (Cu) and Zinc (Zn) comprising Brass (both transitional metals)
3) Do not introduce Aluminum to the internal system.

The practice would be (for myself) this is what I based my loops on. I use a Silver Coils and Distilled and thats it. I have not observed any ill effects on any part of the metallic loop. I keep an eye on my loops particularly on smaller edges and thinner areas like micro fins for signs of ionization and have seen none sticking to my policy above. Let me qualify that as I have not observed any effects that are a rapid or immediate harm to functionality. Some ionization is always taking place, I am speaking of to the degree that will functionally shorten the lifespan significantly or cause premature failure.
remember that additives and such can change the Ph levels and such. I have not included the effects of those as I rather despise dyes, colorants, pastels etc. This is regarding those like myself that prefer the use of distilled water and the use oif Silver as an antimicrobial preventative.
Hope this helps some of you making the transition to watercooling.









**** This is my findings and research so I am merely sharing the results of putting this in practice in my watercooling.****


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I wanted to post this before I forgot.
> I recently ran into a thread where people were giving such hugely differing statements of fact on metallic effects on watercoling loops that went from Silver coils are harmless to adding one will eat your blocks, burn down your house, and say nasty things about your mother.
> As many in the club here are contemplating or migrating to watercooling for better OC;s I wanted to share my findings of years of watercooling and hope it helps those confused by the extreme differences posted .
> 
> You may run into a lot of warning that are from one end of the spectrum to another. A basic rule is not to introduce aluminum into a copper based loop. A bit of an explanation below.
> 
> Copper, Silver, and nickel have very little reactivity with each other (electron transfer) as they are all transitional metals. b) close to each other (atomic weight). So in other words they do not create a destructive environment when used together trying to neutralize their differences in electrons. ( at least they are close enough where for practical purposes (say in our water loops) that they are close enough that a silver coil in a system would be very slow and negligible in a practical application.
> Aluminum on the other hand, is not a transitional metal and has a lower atomic number (lower number of protons and electrons) and creates an environment of much more active ionization when put in the same environment with transitional metals that are closer in atomic weight/proton/electron count, pulls electrons from the other metals IE damages them.
> 
> Transitional metals/Abbr/Atomic weight
> 
> * Silver 'Ag' 47 Transitional Metal
> *Copper 'Cu' 29 Transitional Metal
> *Nickel 'Ni' 28 Transitional Metal
> 
> Non-Transitional metal/ABBR/ Atomic Weight
> 
> * Aluminum 'Al' 13 Non-Transitional Metal
> 
> just doing some reading about it quite a long time ago about non compatible metals 'eating/corroding/ ionizing (stealing electrons) or otherwise breaking each other down.
> 
> assuming you have made sure that you have limited the metals exposed to the water in the loop.
> 
> 1) If you keep the main components (the vast majority of the metal) it to transitional metals
> 2) Limit the Non transitional metals in the loop to the Tin (Sn) in the solder. the Copper (Cu) and Zinc (Zn) comprising Brass (both transitional metals)
> 3) Do not introduce Aluminum to the internal system.
> 
> The practice would be (for myself) this is what I based my loops on. I use a Silver Coils and Distilled and thats it. I have not observed any ill effects on any part of the metallic loop. I keep an eye on my loops particularly on smaller edges and thinner areas like micro fins for signs of ionization and have seen none sticking to my policy above. Let me qualify that as I have not observed any effects that are a rapid or immediate harm to functionality. Some ionization is always taking place, I am speaking of to the degree that will functionally shorten the lifespan significantly or cause premature failure.
> remember that additives and such can change the Ph levels and such. I have not included the effects of those as I rather despise dyes, colorants, pastels etc. This is regarding those like myself that prefer the use of distilled water and the use oif Silver as an antimicrobial preventative.
> Hope this helps some of you making the transition to watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** This is my findings and research so I am merely sharing the results of putting this in practice in my watercooling.****






great info here too


----------



## Deadboy90

Lol the last few pages of this thread is so far over my head its riding coach on a Trans-continental flight


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol the last few pages of this thread is so far over my head its riding coach on a Trans-continental flight


*Ahem*

Yo dawg, I heard you like operating systems, so I put an OS in your OS so you can operate while you operate in another OS that you're operating.

Good?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> Yo dawg, I heard you like operating systems, so I put an OS in your OS so you can operate while you operate in another OS that you're operating.
> 
> Good?


Fixed!
... Actually yes that does clear that up lol.







But the next thing that comes to mind is why? Run Windows inside Linux so you can play your steam games or something?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> Yo dawg, I heard you like operating systems, so I put an OS in your OS so you can operate while you operate in another OS that you're operating.
> 
> Good?
> 
> 
> 
> ... Actually yes that does clear that up lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the next thing that comes to mind is why? Run Windows inside Linux so you can play your steam games or something?
Click to expand...

The normal system is the following:

Hardware -> Windows -> VMware -> VM OS One
===========================> VM OS Two
===========================> VM OS Three -> VM OS Four
=======================================> VM OS Five
=======================================> VM OS Six

This system highly limits my ability to give a VM anything at all by forcing it to run through the Windows kernel which also hurts performance. Anvil's new system is the following:

Hardware -> ESXi -> Windows -> Vsphere to control ESXi
===============> VM OS One
===============> VM OS Two
===============> VM OS Three-> VM OS Four
===========================> VM OS Five
===========================> VM OS Six

In this system, I can give the VMs direct access to CPU time, RAM space, Hard drives, and expansion cards like GPUs or NICs, allowing them to function more on the level of proper computers, while still getting the full functionality out of Windows with only a minimal performance hit due to the virtualized address tables.

This is well beyond anything a normal user would ever need, but I'm far from a normal user.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The normal system is the following:
> 
> Hardware -> Windows -> VMware -> VM OS One
> ===========================> VM OS Two
> ===========================> VM OS Three -> VM OS Four
> =======================================> VM OS Five
> =======================================> VM OS Six
> 
> This system highly limits my ability to give a VM anything at all by forcing it to run through the Windows kernel which also hurts performance. Anvil's new system is the following:
> 
> Hardware -> ESXi -> Windows -> Vsphere to control ESXi
> ===============> VM OS One
> ===============> VM OS Two
> ===============> VM OS Three-> VM OS Four
> ===========================> VM OS Five
> ===========================> VM OS Six
> 
> In this system, I can give the VMs direct access to CPU time, RAM space, Hard drives, and expansion cards like GPUs or NICs, allowing them to function more on the level of proper computers, while still getting the full functionality out of Windows with only a minimal performance hit due to the virtualized address tables.
> 
> This is well beyond anything a normal user would ever need, but I'm far from a normal user.


Lol that's friggin nuts dude. How much extra performance does this get you?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol that's friggin nuts dude. How much extra performance does this get you?


its not extra performance as it is utilizing what you have also it always you to use more functions side by side insteadusing seperate machines or rebooting


----------



## M3TAl

I"ve used an OS inside an OS before in college, but what do you do with six VM's?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ..
> 
> I'm not sure it makes a difference anyway. I think people have stopped rep'ing anyway. i have pulled half a dozen peoples fat out of the fire this week, gave away a GPU and a set of ram, and nothing.
> (not that I'm bitter or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oi i repped you the other day

ive given just as much as ive received!!!

take that comment back now!


----------



## Rangerjr1

What is all this VM talk?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is all this VM talk?


Using the chips to what they do best that is hahaha


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I"ve used an OS inside an OS before in college, but what do you do with six VM's?


Could be for any number of things. Currently, I have a server (old desktop with a x4 965) sitting in a closet running Ubuntu 12.04 as its main OS, with Virtualbox installed and multiple VMs on it. The server itself has a Raid 5 set up with all of my media on it, an SFTP server, Plex server, web server, and numbers other services that I use around the house. Technically, I have about 12 VMs on there, but only keep 2-3 running generally. For me, I have a Windows 7 VM that is stripped down that I RDP into from work (on it right now) so I can leave my desktop powered down. I also have a printer attached to it so I have it acting as a printer server (yes I know i could do this with Ubuntu server, I was lazy, leave me alone, lol). I have a VM of Windows Server 2012 just for testing out, I also have a VM of my router (custom pfsense box) so that I can play with settings on there without taking down my network. I have VMs for a few different linux distros so I can try them out and see whats new. I have a Cisco lab set up on there for working on Cisco switches/routers (just for learning and experimenting) and a few others... I also have multiple constant VPN connections running with a couple coworkers so that we can access each others networks and servers without opening outside ports. This allows them to try out my Cisco lab or access my media or Plex, and me to run VMs off their ESXi set up.

Like Kyad said, this is far out of the normal user's realm, but there are some people that enjoy doing it. I like getting every ounce of power and functionality out of my devices, thats why this ESXi set up is so interesting. It really isn't needed on my desktop, but the fact that I can do it has me interested. Also, I have always wanted to play with OS X, but can't run it on any of my current devices...ESXi can do it, and with GPU pass through.

Kyad, what method of cheating do you have for passing through USB devices? I am guessing you mean a PCI USB card for one? I didn't really think about that, but I guess it would work. I was just amazed ESXi won't let you pass a mouse or keyboard through normally...you can pass any other device through from vSphere, but those 2 don't show up. I also figured if you could pass a whole controller through, it wouldn't matter what was on it, and since my board (and I'm guessing all 990s do) has a separate USB 3.0 controller, I could just pass it to the windows VM directly and plug in whatever i wanted to that, still not sure why that didn't work. Possible driver problem with ESXi maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol that's friggin nuts dude. How much extra performance does this get you?


And on this, it really helps a lot actually. Normally when you run VMs, the virtualization software is running on top of an OS, and that OS has direct control of the hardware, and it also requires a portion of your resources just to run the OS, that portion can vary greatly depending on your host OS. This leaves the VM with the leftovers, whatever CPU and RAM isnt used by the host, and using virtual hardware instead of the real thing. The software is getting better and better over time, but it is still limited, especially on video performance.

This set up will allow the virtualizaion software to run straight on the hardware itself, where it has full control. This has a LOT less overhead for the VMs, since they all have access to the entire pool, and ESXi allows you to pass PCI/PCI-e devices straight through to the VMs, where the VM has full control of the physical hardware, this lets you see the real device, and would even let you run high end games if you wanted. It isn't perfect yet, but it is a very interesting area. Virtualization has made huge leaps in the last several years.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol that's friggin nuts dude. How much extra performance does this get you?


It's not the extra performance, it's about using everything I have and saving on hardware costs in the long run. It's cheaper for me to buy a single 8-core computer and 16GB of RAM than it is to buy two 4-core CPUs and two 8GB kits. More power efficient too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol that's friggin nuts dude. How much extra performance does this get you?
> 
> 
> 
> its not extra performance as it is utilizing what you have also it always you to use more functions side by side insteadusing seperate machines or rebooting
Click to expand...

Bingo. I have a 960T unlocked to 6 cores in my server, but a single DNS/DCHP/File server isn't going to use all that. So why not put 6 OS's on that hardware instead?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I"ve used an OS inside an OS before in college, but what do you do with six VM's?


Virtualize an entire domain complete with firewall and routing software to allow for testing outside of an enterprise environment.

6 VMs in conservative, right now my server has 7, Forge has 3, Anvil used to have 4 and will soon have 6 + expansion, and my laptop (2720QM, 32GB 1600 9-9-9) currently runs upwards of 40-50 off a 3TB WD Red. Part of the goal for Anvil is to be able to drop in the Red and just fire up those VMs at will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I"ve used an OS inside an OS before in college, but what do you do with six VM's?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be for any number of things. Currently, I have a server (old desktop with a x4 965) sitting in a closet running Ubuntu 12.04 as its main OS, with Virtualbox installed and multiple VMs on it. The server itself has a Raid 5 set up with all of my media on it, an SFTP server, Plex server, web server, and numbers other services that I use around the house. Technically, I have about 12 VMs on there, but only keep 2-3 running generally. For me, I have a Windows 7 VM that is stripped down that I RDP into from work (on it right now) so I can leave my desktop powered down. I also have a printer attached to it so I have it acting as a printer server (yes I know i could do this with Ubuntu server, I was lazy, leave me alone, lol). I have a VM of Windows Server 2012 just for testing out, I also have a VM of my router (custom pfsense box) so that I can play with settings on there without taking down my network. I have VMs for a few different linux distros so I can try them out and see whats new. I have a Cisco lab set up on there for working on Cisco switches/routers (just for learning and experimenting) and a few others... I also have multiple constant VPN connections running with a couple coworkers so that we can access each others networks and servers without opening outside ports. This allows them to try out my Cisco lab or access my media or Plex, and me to run VMs off their ESXi set up.
> 
> Like Kyad said, this is far out of the normal user's realm, but there are some people that enjoy doing it. I like getting every ounce of power and functionality out of my devices, thats why this ESXi set up is so interesting. It really isn't needed on my desktop, but the fact that I can do it has me interested. Also, I have always wanted to play with OS X, but can't run it on any of my current devices...ESXi can do it, and with GPU pass through.
> 
> Kyad, what method of cheating do you have for passing through USB devices? I am guessing you mean a PCI USB card for one? I didn't really think about that, but I guess it would work. I was just amazed ESXi won't let you pass a mouse or keyboard through normally...you can pass any other device through from vSphere, but those 2 don't show up. I also figured if you could pass a whole controller through, it wouldn't matter what was on it, and since my board (and I'm guessing all 990s do) has a separate USB 3.0 controller, I could just pass it to the windows VM directly and plug in whatever i wanted to that, still not sure why that didn't work. Possible driver problem with ESXi maybe?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol that's friggin nuts dude. How much extra performance does this get you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And on this, it really helps a lot actually. Normally when you run VMs, the virtualization software is running on top of an OS, and that OS has direct control of the hardware, and it also requires a portion of your resources just to run the OS, that portion can vary greatly depending on your host OS. This leaves the VM with the leftovers, whatever CPU and RAM isnt used by the host, and using virtual hardware instead of the real thing. The software is getting better and better over time, but it is still limited, especially on video performance.
> 
> This set up will allow the virtualizaion software to run straight on the hardware itself, where it has full control. This has a LOT less overhead for the VMs, since they all have access to the entire pool, and ESXi allows you to pass PCI/PCI-e devices straight through to the VMs, where the VM has full control of the physical hardware, this lets you see the real device, and would even let you run high end games if you wanted. It isn't perfect yet, but it is a very interesting area. Virtualization has made huge leaps in the last several years.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

And yes, the most simple idea for now is just a PCI USB expansion card since ESX sees it as "PCI emulator expansion" and not the card itself, thus masking from ESX that it's a USB card. I really don't need USB3 or anything like it, I have multiple network ports and a Cisco Catalyst 2790 for port channeling, I'm not going to be slowed down by something as petty as the lack of a fast USB stick.









Other methods include finding an old PCI PS2 expansion board, Multiplicity with my old D820, USB Over Ethernet, a DRAC card I have laying around, and so on.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Ah all this VM talk is over my head so basically you use one VMbox instead of multiple VMs?
Sorry but I just would like to understand


----------



## The Storm

What in the world do you do with all those machines...or Vmachines I should say?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> What in the world do you do with all those machines...or Vmachines I should say?


porn!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> What in the world do you do with all those machines...or Vmachines I should say?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I"ve used an OS inside an OS before in college, but what do you do with six VM's?
> 
> 
> 
> *Virtualize an entire domain complete with firewall and routing software to allow for testing outside of an enterprise environment.*
> 
> 6 VMs in conservative, right now my server has 7, Forge has 3, Anvil used to have 4 and will soon have 6 + expansion, and my laptop (2720QM, 32GB 1600 9-9-9) currently runs upwards of 40-50 off a 3TB WD Red. Part of the goal for Anvil is to be able to drop in the Red and just fire up those VMs at will.
Click to expand...

Enterprise environments are big. Emulating an entire server cabinet or two is hard.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> porn!


The ultimate goal of all technology.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I wanted to post this before I forgot.
> I recently ran into a thread where people were giving such hugely differing statements of fact on metallic effects on watercoling loops that went from Silver coils are harmless to adding one will eat your blocks, burn down your house, and say nasty things about your mother.
> As many in the club here are contemplating or migrating to watercooling for better OC;s I wanted to share my findings of years of watercooling and hope it helps those confused by the extreme differences posted .
> 
> You may run into a lot of warning that are from one end of the spectrum to another. A basic rule is not to introduce aluminum into a copper based loop. A bit of an explanation below.
> 
> Copper, Silver, and nickel have very little reactivity with each other (electron transfer) as they are all transitional metals. b) close to each other (atomic weight). So in other words they do not create a destructive environment when used together trying to neutralize their differences in electrons. ( at least they are close enough where for practical purposes (say in our water loops) that they are close enough that a silver coil in a system would be very slow and negligible in a practical application.
> Aluminum on the other hand, is not a transitional metal and has a lower atomic number (lower number of protons and electrons) and creates an environment of much more active ionization when put in the same environment with transitional metals that are closer in atomic weight/proton/electron count, pulls electrons from the other metals IE damages them.
> 
> Transitional metals/Abbr/Atomic weight
> 
> * Silver 'Ag' 47 Transitional Metal
> *Copper 'Cu' 29 Transitional Metal
> *Nickel 'Ni' 28 Transitional Metal
> 
> Non-Transitional metal/ABBR/ Atomic Weight
> 
> * Aluminum 'Al' 13 Non-Transitional Metal
> 
> just doing some reading about it quite a long time ago about non compatible metals 'eating/corroding/ ionizing (stealing electrons) or otherwise breaking each other down.
> 
> assuming you have made sure that you have limited the metals exposed to the water in the loop.
> 
> 1) If you keep the main components (the vast majority of the metal) it to transitional metals
> 2) Limit the Non transitional metals in the loop to the Tin (Sn) in the solder. the Copper (Cu) and Zinc (Zn) comprising Brass (both transitional metals)
> 3) Do not introduce Aluminum to the internal system.
> 
> The practice would be (for myself) this is what I based my loops on. I use a Silver Coils and Distilled and thats it. I have not observed any ill effects on any part of the metallic loop. I keep an eye on my loops particularly on smaller edges and thinner areas like micro fins for signs of ionization and have seen none sticking to my policy above. Let me qualify that as I have not observed any effects that are a rapid or immediate harm to functionality. Some ionization is always taking place, I am speaking of to the degree that will functionally shorten the lifespan significantly or cause premature failure.
> remember that additives and such can change the Ph levels and such. I have not included the effects of those as I rather despise dyes, colorants, pastels etc. This is regarding those like myself that prefer the use of distilled water and the use oif Silver as an antimicrobial preventative.
> Hope this helps some of you making the transition to watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** This is my findings and research so I am merely sharing the results of putting this in practice in my watercooling.****


Well, i do use a 200mm Aluminum radiation in my loop, but so far i don't see any corosion or leaks.








The thing is that i'm using a coolant whish is made to be used in mulitmetal loops, includiing Aluminum.
Maybe you recognize this coolant, see pic


----------



## sdlvx

If you guys are going to get into VMs, you should try playing with Linux in it and compiling your own software. If you're transcoding video you'll see about a 10% to 15% increase in x264, 60% increase in LAME, basically an entire 10% increase in _everything you compile_.

FX loves Linux and if you have your own VM, you can just use the Linux versions of LAME to transcode and get it done 60% faster. If Wintel is going to make our lives suck you should learn Linux, use Linux for work, then use Windows only for games. You'd end up saving a lot of time and there's a few instances where my FX 8350 is faster clock per clock in Gentoo than a 3930k in Windows.

Virtualbox is a free and open virtualization software and it is pretty good but it won't compare to what Kyad is doing. But it'd be enough for you guys and (maybe) gals to experiment in Linux and get a taste of the AMD + FX beauty.

tl;dr; install gentoo on a virtual machine.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I wanted to post this before I forgot.
> I recently ran into a thread where people were giving such hugely differing statements of fact on metallic effects on watercoling loops that went from Silver coils are harmless to adding one will eat your blocks, burn down your house, and say nasty things about your mother.
> As many in the club here are contemplating or migrating to watercooling for better OC;s I wanted to share my findings of years of watercooling and hope it helps those confused by the extreme differences posted .
> 
> You may run into a lot of warning that are from one end of the spectrum to another. A basic rule is not to introduce aluminum into a copper based loop. A bit of an explanation below.
> 
> Copper, Silver, and nickel have very little reactivity with each other (electron transfer) as they are all transitional metals. b) close to each other (atomic weight). So in other words they do not create a destructive environment when used together trying to neutralize their differences in electrons. ( at least they are close enough where for practical purposes (say in our water loops) that they are close enough that a silver coil in a system would be very slow and negligible in a practical application.
> Aluminum on the other hand, is not a transitional metal and has a lower atomic number (lower number of protons and electrons) and creates an environment of much more active ionization when put in the same environment with transitional metals that are closer in atomic weight/proton/electron count, pulls electrons from the other metals IE damages them.
> 
> Transitional metals/Abbr/Atomic weight
> 
> * Silver 'Ag' 47 Transitional Metal
> *Copper 'Cu' 29 Transitional Metal
> *Nickel 'Ni' 28 Transitional Metal
> 
> Non-Transitional metal/ABBR/ Atomic Weight
> 
> * Aluminum 'Al' 13 Non-Transitional Metal
> 
> just doing some reading about it quite a long time ago about non compatible metals 'eating/corroding/ ionizing (stealing electrons) or otherwise breaking each other down.
> 
> assuming you have made sure that you have limited the metals exposed to the water in the loop.
> 
> 1) If you keep the main components (the vast majority of the metal) it to transitional metals
> 2) Limit the Non transitional metals in the loop to the Tin (Sn) in the solder. the Copper (Cu) and Zinc (Zn) comprising Brass (both transitional metals)
> 3) Do not introduce Aluminum to the internal system.
> 
> The practice would be (for myself) this is what I based my loops on. I use a Silver Coils and Distilled and thats it. I have not observed any ill effects on any part of the metallic loop. I keep an eye on my loops particularly on smaller edges and thinner areas like micro fins for signs of ionization and have seen none sticking to my policy above. Let me qualify that as I have not observed any effects that are a rapid or immediate harm to functionality. Some ionization is always taking place, I am speaking of to the degree that will functionally shorten the lifespan significantly or cause premature failure.
> remember that additives and such can change the Ph levels and such. I have not included the effects of those as I rather despise dyes, colorants, pastels etc. This is regarding those like myself that prefer the use of distilled water and the use oif Silver as an antimicrobial preventative.
> Hope this helps some of you making the transition to watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** This is my findings and research so I am merely sharing the results of putting this in practice in my watercooling.****
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i do use a 200mm Aluminum radiation in my loop, but so far i don't see any corosion or leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that i'm using a coolant whish is made to be used in mulitmetal loops, includiing Aluminum.
> Maybe you recognize this coolant, see pic
Click to expand...

Hi Dogg,
I have not used used that product, but I read as much as I could find n it and it sounds like hey are saying it is safe to use with a number of metals , not that it stops the ionization effect between different metals. I hope you have good results with it thought


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Dogg,
> I have not used used that product, but I read as much as I could find n it and it sounds like hey are saying it is safe to use with a number of metals , not that it stops the ionization effect between different metals. I hope you have good results with it thought


EK koolant is pretty darn good for the price

Coolant is suitable for mixed copper, brass, steel, nickel and aluminum cooling loops, providing best value/performance ratio.

Its dirt cheap and is as good as other brands

Ive tested clear and blood red









http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3830046999610.pdf


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If you guys are going to get into VMs, you should try playing with Linux in it and compiling your own software. If you're transcoding video you'll see about a 10% to 15% increase in x264, 60% increase in LAME, basically an entire 10% increase in _everything you compile_.
> 
> FX loves Linux and if you have your own VM, you can just use the Linux versions of LAME to transcode and get it done 60% faster. If Wintel is going to make our lives suck you should learn Linux, use Linux for work, then use Windows only for games. You'd end up saving a lot of time and there's a few instances where my FX 8350 is faster clock per clock in Gentoo than a 3930k in Windows.
> 
> Virtualbox is a free and open virtualization software and it is pretty good but it won't compare to what Kyad is doing. But it'd be enough for you guys and (maybe) gals to experiment in Linux and get a taste of the AMD + FX beauty.
> 
> tl;dr; install gentoo on a virtual machine.


ESXi is free, you just don't get any official support. You need a second rig though, as you get performance/cool things in trade for the inability to run a proper OS on that computer until you're set up.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Dogg,
> I have not used used that product, but I read as much as I could find n it and it sounds like hey are saying it is safe to use with a number of metals , not that it stops the ionization effect between different metals. I hope you have good results with it thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK koolant is pretty darn good for the price
> 
> Coolant is suitable for mixed copper, brass, steel, nickel and aluminum cooling loops, providing best value/performance ratio.
> 
> Its dirt cheap and is as good as other brands
> 
> Ive tested clear and blood red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3830046999610.pdf
Click to expand...

My write up specifically addressed those who prefer the use of distilled water and silver coils with transitional metals (no aluminum) I was wondering about the ek coolant Dogg was using. The tech sheet says it is anti corrosive (typically) oxidation. It does not address ionization or the adding or removing of electrons (charged particles) that destroy metals in the system. that is what I was wondering about.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> Yo dawg, I heard you like operating systems, so I put an OS in your OS so you can operate while you operate in another OS that you're operating.
> 
> Good?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My write up specifically addressed those who prefer the use of distilled water and silver coils with transitional metals (no aluminum) I was wondering about the ek coolant Dogg was using. The tech sheet says it is anti corrosive (typically) oxidation. It does not address ionization or the adding or removing of electrons (charged particles) that destroy metals in the system. that is what I was wondering about.


Ah ok, i think i follow

only posted the tech sheet in accordance with the posts lately they gone technical....woooooosh! over my head

been good reading though


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If you guys are going to get into VMs, you should try playing with Linux in it and compiling your own software. If you're transcoding video you'll see about a 10% to 15% increase in x264, 60% increase in LAME, basically an entire 10% increase in _everything you compile_.
> 
> FX loves Linux and if you have your own VM, you can just use the Linux versions of LAME to transcode and get it done 60% faster. If Wintel is going to make our lives suck you should learn Linux, use Linux for work, then use Windows only for games. You'd end up saving a lot of time and there's a few instances where my FX 8350 is faster clock per clock in Gentoo than a 3930k in Windows.
> 
> Virtualbox is a free and open virtualization software and it is pretty good but it won't compare to what Kyad is doing. But it'd be enough for you guys and (maybe) gals to experiment in Linux and get a taste of the AMD + FX beauty.
> 
> tl;dr; install gentoo on a virtual machine.


Gentoo is one distro I have never messed with. I'm not great with linux, but I've been making myself use it on my server for a while now, and absolutely love it. If I could do gaming on it, or in a VM running on top of linux, I would use it as my primary desktop in an instant, but since I randomly hop in games pretty often, I am stuck on Windows primarily because I am too lazy to reboot, lol. Virtualbox does a great job (running it on linux currently to run a windows VM, as well as several other linux VMs), especially for being free, but yeah, performance wise it can't match ESXi. I may see if I can find a cheap PCI USB card somewhere and give my setup another go, maybe I will set up my old netbook on another monitor so I can run vSphere on it...lol.

Hey Kyad, have you messed with Raids much? I might have some questions for you down the road when I upgrade my server to the 8350 from my x4 965... When Steamroller comes out, I want to put it in my desktop, and move the current CPU/Mobo to the server, however I currently have a 6 TB (soon to be 9 TB) software raid...and need to get that running on ESXi...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> Yo dawg, I heard you like operating systems, so I put an OS in your OS so you can operate while you operate in another OS that you're operating.
> 
> Good?


+12!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> Yo dawg, I heard you like operating systems, so I put an OS in your OS so you can operate while you operate in another OS that you're operating.
> 
> Good?


You gotta be kidding me, are we back to preschool? This is NOT funny, its cancerous as always. People need to quit the bad memes.


----------



## madorax

i just brought CF3 to replace my old TIM, hopefully get better temp with this. any idea what method is the best for this type? is BB rice in the center? 5 dots? x-marks? or just the old style flat with card? guys?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You gotta be kidding me, are we back to preschool? This is NOT funny, its cancerous as always. People need to quit the bad memes.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*


If i didnt know you where older than 12 i would probably ask you to grow up.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Can you guys go higher on your NB then 2400mhz without raising your NB volt a notch or two? I cant, like not go over 2400mhz on my nb without raising the volt and in this crappy bios i got no option to do that! Good news is that there is a beta out for the ud5 rev 3.0 but we have to wait and see how the final turns out :/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Can you guys go higher on your NB then 2400mhz without raising your NB volt a notch or two? I cant, like not go over 2400mhz on my nb without raising the volt *and in this crappy bios i got no option to do that!* Good news is that there is a beta out for the ud5 rev 3.0 but we have to wait and see how the final turns out :/


You mean NB Core? 2nd from the top?


Cmon, that took me all of 3 mins to find.


----------



## M3TAl

Haha, hyp3rtraxx just got schooled.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That happens here in Minnesota (and every major city) the retention of heat from the concrete , buildings, etc etc actually causes a an Urban heat bubble called the 'heat island effect' that can actually re-route weather (storms and such )around them.
> god that sounded Cliff Claven like...sorry


The only solution, in addition to going completely green and going on a global tear for reforestation, would require desalinization plants , hundreds to be built on both coasts. Each plant costs a good $3 to 4billion dollars.
I guess if the bankster imperialists who run the show here would give up global oil wars and cut the military down to 1/4 its current size, they could build all those plants over the next 5 years. But the paradigm of capital is to maximize profits so I don't see it in the cards. Looks like Mel Gibson's fascist futuristic movie, Mad Max will be our grand children's scenario.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Staff do not get Rep buttons.


Can't we create a virtual Rep button for you??


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That happens here in Minnesota (and every major city) the retention of heat from the concrete , buildings, etc etc actually causes a an Urban heat bubble called the 'heat island effect' that can actually re-route weather (storms and such )around them.
> god that sounded Cliff Claven like...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution, in addition to going completely green and going on a global tear for reforestation, would require desalinization plants , hundreds to be built on both coasts. Each plant costs a good $3 to 4billion dollars.
> I guess if the bankster imperialists who run the show here would give up global oil wars and cut the military down to 1/4 its current size, they could build all those plants over the next 5 years. But the paradigm of capital is to maximize profits so I don't see it in the cards. Looks like Mel Gibson's fascist futuristic movie, Mad Max will be our grand children's scenario.
Click to expand...

Well don't blame me. last year for Earth day, I lowered my overclock to 4.6GHz for the day!


----------



## Red1776

Thank you mr wet and wild ROFL


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well don't blame me. last year for Earth day, I lowered my overclock to 4.6GHz for the day!


Haha, that's a great line!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If i didnt know you where older than 12 i would probably ask you to grow up.


LOL


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The only solution, in addition to going completely green and going on a global tear for reforestation, would require desalinization plants , hundreds to be built on both coasts. Each plant costs a good $3 to 4billion dollars.
> I guess if the bankster imperialists who run the show here would give up global oil wars and cut the military down to 1/4 its current size, they could build all those plants over the next 5 years. But the paradigm of capital is to maximize profits so I don't see it in the cards. Looks like Mel Gibson's fascist futuristic movie, Mad Max will be our grand children's scenario.


All we would have to do is eliminate the department of education and the EPA and we could afford to do that. If anyone thinks these 2 entities are doing any good at all the are crazy. Besides the globe has not warmed in more than 16 years so what are we talking about.

I think it's George Bush's fault, everything else is.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

WEll you can raise that volt all the you want but your NB volt will still not move! I have tried and i have tried nb core as well.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> WEll you can raise that volt all the you want but your NB volt will still not move! I have tried and i have tried nb core as well.


At least on this 970A-UD3 the real time cpu-nb volt isn't accessible/readable. Want to test if it actually changes? Run a stress test with voltage at default, then bump it up high like +.2-3 and re-run stress test. Temps should be higher.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Staff do not get Rep buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we create a virtual Rep button for you??
Click to expand...

lol. good 1


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The only solution, in addition to going completely green and going on a global tear for reforestation, would require desalinization plants , hundreds to be built on both coasts. Each plant costs a good $3 to 4billion dollars.
> I guess if the bankster imperialists who run the show here would give up global oil wars and cut the military down to 1/4 its current size, they could build all those plants over the next 5 years. But the paradigm of capital is to maximize profits so I don't see it in the cards. Looks like Mel Gibson's fascist futuristic movie, Mad Max will be our grand children's scenario.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> All we would have to do is eliminate the department of education and the EPA and we could afford to do that. If anyone thinks these 2 entities are doing any good at all the are crazy. Besides the globe has not warmed in more than 16 years so what are we talking about.
> 
> *I think it's George Bush's fault, everything else is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i 100% agree with the second statement
as for the bold i could not stop laughing..... classic. also global warming had to have results faked to be proven correct.

hate to break it to people. but we make co2 and take o2 plants do the opposite.

you all can have your electric cars... ill take my gas guzzling hemi every day!~

as for oil, all i have to say is "drill baby drill"


----------



## KyadCK

Oh, right, I forgot one of the biggest benefits of a gaming VM...

My OS is completely hardware independent.

I can move the VM to any PC I like as long as it has virtualization software and it'll work. I can replace my motherboard/CPU/hard drive/whatever whenever I want and it's a non-issue. No mis-matched chipset drivers. No SATA controller issues.

In fact, If I were to take this USB stick and SSD to my AMD rig right now and pass it a 7950, it would work perfectly with no other modification.


----------



## Rogrthat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I found this: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2013/03/06/cpu-coolers-new-benchmarks/2
> 
> According to this the h80i is right on the h100i's butt in terms of performance and this isn't the first place I have seen this. It makes sense that the h100i should blow away any 120mm cooler but for some reason it doesn't seem it here. I'll try and find more numbers to put up.


I own both in two set ups I see the same cooling ability when overclocking . They both work well , while the H80I takes up less room .


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

just priced out a custom loop kit...







i'm not happy with the number i got... damn near as much as i paid for the computer


----------



## m0bius

Custom loops aren't cheap, but you know what? They'll for the most part out last your current hardware, and be reused in the next build.

Oh yeah, they automatically make you the smartest computer guy in a 3 mile radius.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Custom loops aren't cheap, but you know what? They'll for the most part out last your current hardware, and be reused in the next build.
> 
> Oh yeah, they automatically make you the smartest computer guy in a 3 mile radius.


there are a few systems within that radius that will give me a run for the money... however afaik, i will be the only non intel with this kinda rig around here.

i can prolly skimp out in the GPU block as i've maxed out my clock speed on it for the voltage available, and i've never seen the temps reach above 60-65*

would prolly run cooler if the cpu and Vrms were under a block.

however i am gunna get a set of ram coolers, running highish volts on them, don't want the to burn out too quick i wanna use em as hand me downs a little while down the road


----------



## vakuum13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice i have the sabertooth 2.0 too and i promise you will love it
> 
> I look forward to you posting your results etc when you get it all set up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vakuum13*
> 
> I t
> 
> I am from Germany. It is a bit complicated for me to write in english what I mean. I think a good CPU with potential is the base for good overclocking results. When you use a Gigabyte UD7 or a Asus Sabertooth there are just little differences. So it does not depand, which motherboard you use, if you use a good motherboard for overclocking. I will buy a Sabertooth 2.0 and that's a good choise I think. My own is a watercooling system with tripple radiator and a heatkiller 3.0 cooler for cooling only the CPU.


Hi, I get all my components. The Asus Sabertooth is a very good mainboard. But I'am a little bit dissapointed, that I can't run 4,[email protected],356V. Under Prime95 Core 4 and 5 become unstable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vakuum13*
> 
> Hi, I get all my components. The Asus Sabertooth is a very good mainboard. But I'am a little bit dissapointed, that I can't run 4,[email protected],356V. Under Prime95 Core 4 and 5 become unstable.


why dissapointed bump the volts a little and you should be good. Sounds like you have a decent chip


----------



## d1nky

^^^ system specs would be a good thing!

im nearly at my 5ghz prime stable 1.9v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ system specs would be a good thing!
> 
> im nearly at my 5ghz prime stable 1.9v


good gob 1.9v


----------



## d1nky

LOL im joking its more like 1.6v

but ive just started testing different LLC settings as 1.6v will cause a lock up after a few mins.

what usually causes lock ups at full load, based on voltages??

temps are around 50-55*c max - core temp hasnt hit 50*c yet tho


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL im joking its more like 1.6v
> 
> but ive just started testing different LLC settings as 1.6v will cause a lock up after a few mins.
> 
> what usually causes lock ups at full load, based on voltages??
> 
> temps are around 50-55*c max - core temp hasnt hit 50*c yet tho


I found lock ups were caused by too high LLC settings, if I put mine to max and try and stress test it freezes almost instantly.


----------



## d1nky

well anything higher than 4900mhz i cant get prime stable.

switched to IBT AVX, dropped the volts a couple notches (i know IBT is a heatmaker) and passed standard, high, v.high and now ill try extreme

yea the lock ups do seem LLC influenced tbh!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i 100% agree with the second statement
> as for the bold i could not stop laughing..... classic. also global warming had to have results faked to be proven correct.
> 
> hate to break it to people. but we make co2 and take o2 plants do the opposite.
> 
> you all can have your electric cars... ill take my gas guzzling hemi every day!~
> 
> as for oil, all i have to say is "drill baby drill"


Lol. That George Bush line cracked me up too. For we all know, all of the evils of the world are his fault. Including hurricanes.

Also, on a related note. Another meme, because I'm 12 years old like Ranger suspected










Spoiler: Warning: Clarity!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Lol. That George Bush line cracked me up too. For we all know, all of the evils of the world are his fault. *Including hurricane.*
> 
> Also, on a related note. Another meme, because I'm 12 years old like Ranger suspected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Clarity!


fixed


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> fixed










I was thinking that when I wrote it. lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> fixed


----------



## d1nky

LOL^^^

so how come IBT maximum/v.high is more easier to get stable than prime???

i can go up to 4.9ghz prime and no more (stupid volts) IBT AVX less volts and stability comes naturally.

i would do the extreme one but temp monitor stops.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*


I actually laughed at this.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I actually laughed at this.


Did your face crack?

Chuck's coming for you


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Did your face crack?
> 
> Chuck's coming for you


Yes my face cracked, its like the first time in 15 years i laughed.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i 100% agree with the second statement
> as for the bold i could not stop laughing..... classic. also global warming had to have results faked to be proven correct.
> 
> hate to break it to people. but we make co2 and take o2 plants do the opposite.
> 
> you all can have your electric cars... ill take my gas guzzling hemi every day!~
> 
> as for oil, all i have to say is "drill baby drill"


You do know that 9 of the 10 hottest years on record are all since 2000? You do know that don't you? This according to NASA.


----------



## d1nky

and when did the records begin??

1970,1960....1920s??


----------



## miklkit

1800s.

http://truecostblog.com/2012/09/09/list-of-warmest-years-on-record-globally/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i 100% agree with the second statement
> as for the bold i could not stop laughing..... classic. also global warming had to have results faked to be proven correct.
> 
> hate to break it to people. but we make co2 and take o2 plants do the opposite.
> 
> you all can have your electric cars... ill take my gas guzzling hemi every day!~
> 
> as for oil, all i have to say is "drill baby drill"
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that 9 of the 10 hottest years on record are all since 2000? You do know that don't you? This according to NASA.
Click to expand...

You do know that we're coming out of a micro ice age, right? Scientists think that too. And that global trends go for millennia, not centuries?

It was also proven that we produce more methane and greenhouse gasses as a race by farting that anything our production does too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You do know that we're coming out of a micro ice age, right? Scientists think that too. And that global trends go for millennia, not centuries?
> 
> It was also proven that we produce more methane and greenhouse gasses as a race by farting that anything our production does too.


I think my missus causes climate change just by her farts alone.....i kid you not!!

My daughter takes after her mother too









then there's the dog, and well u aint smelt anything worse in your life......except maybe the missus


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You do know that we're coming out of a micro ice age, right? Scientists think that too. And that global trends go for millennia, not centuries?


i cant wait for this!! i cant wait for winter BENCHIES!! nice ice cold benching weather..... perfect!!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You do know that we're coming out of a micro ice age, right? Scientists think that too. And that global trends go for millennia, not centuries?
> 
> It was also proven that we produce more methane and greenhouse gasses as a race by farting that anything our production does too.


Again, the hottest years on record are all in the last 20 years. That is not millennia or centuries. It's the hockey stick.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i cant wait for this!! i cant wait for winter BENCHIES!! nice ice cold benching weather..... perfect!!


I got a headstart.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I got head


good for you









well 5ghz max stress passed IBT AVX.... time for some tweaks, maybe a normal IBT test.


----------



## Durquavian

OK CALLING ALL VIRTUAL MACHINE GURUS!!! Got a project if you got time. http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/4079871855 I am curious if any of you can duplicate this. I would attempt but seeing I have never setup a VM I would take near a decade to do it. If this can be duplicated then holy crap, benches are gonna get a whole new meaning.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i 100% agree with the second statement
> as for the bold i could not stop laughing..... classic. also global warming had to have results faked to be proven correct.
> 
> hate to break it to people. but we make co2 and take o2 plants do the opposite.
> 
> you all can have your electric cars... ill take my gas guzzling hemi every day!~
> 
> as for oil, all i have to say is "drill baby drill"
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that 9 of the 10 hottest years on record are all since 2000? You do know that don't you? This according to NASA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that we're coming out of a micro ice age, right? Scientists think that too. And that global trends go for millennia, not centuries?
> 
> It was also proven that we produce more methane and greenhouse gasses as a race by farting that anything our production does too.
Click to expand...

*I posted this in another forum last week so pardon the tone*
Quote:


> Are you serious? you can't be.
> The Earth is what, 4.5 Billion years old and you have the the audacity to say with a straight face that with only about 100 years of climatological records in hand that you can see a trend?...an "unnatural trend"? a man made trend?
> And you and those of your ilk can perform this amazing feat of future peering discernment with partial climate records for a grand total of 0.000002666666666666667% of the incomplete temperature records of the Earth. I am going to turn the 'homework' part of it around on you. See how many of the long term people, scientists, and activists, etc that are now screaming "global warming is here" are the very same names that were screaming "global Cooling" in the 70's
> http://www.denisdutton.com/cooling_world.htm
> http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,944914,00.html
> I have news for you. people like me are not ruining it for your kids. People like you are trying to ruin it for my kids by turning them into non thinking clones who blindly and willingly swallow political BS by the heaping spoonful. The idea that you and your like minded brethren can discern that there is an "unnatural man made climate change happening" falls apart with the tiniest bit of introspection.
> 
> To think that it can be forecast with anything approaching accurate or reliable from the infinitesimal amount of Data that is had about the Earths temperatures and climate that is known is preposterous. You appear as such a skeptic in your posts I wonder why it has not crossed your mind who would benefit from from there being global warming? those who receive grants and have jobs based on there being global warming possibly? and would not have a job or receive all that grant money if there wasn't?
> I remember Ted Danson pontificating that in twenty years the "Earth would be uninhabitable". He said It 23 years ago.
> Any of what you say on the subject is not actionable anyway until you can answer the first, and most basic question.
> If you are going to tell me it's too warm today. then you must know what the temperature is supposed to be.
> So 4.5 Billion into the Earths evolution...whats the temperature supposed to be?


If you check the records anyway the warmest years were during the 30's and 40's....must have been all of those SUV's running around


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *I posted this in another forum last week so pardon the tone*
> If you check the records anyway the warmest years were during the 30's and 40's....must have been all of those SUV's running around


How do we know its not meant to happen, is my argument.....Icecaps melting etc etc

We aint going to be here forever, next 100 years first contact will happen and hopefully we will all have learnt to live together peacefully or we gonna be wiped out by a more advanced race

You may laugh but thats how it is


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *I posted this in another forum last week so pardon the tone*
> If you check the records anyway the warmest years were during the 30's and 40's....must have been all of those SUV's running around


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> How do we know its not meant to happen, is my argument.....Icecaps melting etc etc
> 
> We aint going to be here forever, next 100 years first contact will happen and hopefully we will all have learnt to live together peacefully or we gonna be wiped out by a more advanced race
> 
> You may laugh but thats how it is


We might as well be fleas on a dog's back.

Speaking of which, a storm just knocked my power out and my UPS wasn't fully charged from the outage yesterday. So I'm out.


----------



## d1nky

LOL ^^^

i dont know if anyone has noticed but the climates been changing since day 1


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i 100% agree with the second statement
> as for the bold i could not stop laughing..... classic. also global warming had to have results faked to be proven correct.
> 
> hate to break it to people. but we make co2 and take o2 plants do the opposite.
> 
> you all can have your electric cars... ill take my gas guzzling hemi every day!~
> 
> as for oil, all i have to say is "drill baby drill"


I never mentioned global warming, though you are so unscientifically wrong about. The average temperature around the globe has been rising steadily and the rate of change is accelerating There are tens of thousands of temperature sensors through out the oceans and land masses that are monitored by geo scientists, you can call the earth flat if you wish but state that is a fact it is not a fact it is your totally politicized and subjective opinion. It is funny how people can scientifically overcklock their computer , but when it comes to larger issues they fail to employ the same scientific approach.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> good for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well 5ghz max stress passed IBT AVX.... time for some tweaks, maybe a normal IBT test.


That was not nice editing his remark to give it a sexual inuendo. Naughty, naughty!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *I posted this in another forum last week so pardon the tone*
> If you check the records anyway the warmest years were during the 30's and 40's....must have been all of those SUV's running around


They have checked ice cores in glaciers in Antartica and North America. Going down thousands of feet, meaning millions of years. They can tell without question that we are in an unprecedented climate paradigm change. Now that does not mean the earth heats up in all locations. Due to the complex nature of ocean currents, jet streams, and percentages of ice sheet and water in certain areas, there are great variables at work. While overall it is getting warmer, in some places it is colder and wetter, other places hotter and dry, in other places hotter and wetter.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You do know that we're coming out of a micro ice age, right? Scientists think that too. And that global trends go for millennia, not centuries?
> 
> It was also proven that we produce more methane and greenhouse gasses as a race by farting that anything our production does too.





well said +13!!!!!


Spoiler: uh oh he did it again!



( DUH DUH DUH, when +1-13 are not good enough )





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Again, the hottest years on record are all in the last 20 years. That is not millennia or centuries. It's the hockey stick.





your wrong sorry
acctually pretty darn good site...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *I posted this in another forum last week so pardon the tone*
> If you check the records anyway the warmest years were during the 30's and 40's....must have been all of those SUV's running around





well said, and i do mean i could not of done it better myself.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> They have checked ice cores in glaciers in Antartica and North America. Going down thousands of feet, meaning millions of years. They can tell without question that we are in an unprecedented climate paradigm change. Now that does not mean the earth heats up in all locations. Due to the complex nature of ocean currents, jet streams, and percentages of ice sheet and water in certain areas, there are great variables at work. While overall it is getting warmer, in some places it is colder and wetter, other places hotter and dry, in other places hotter and wetter.






please see above.

i wont even go to how you did bring it up. not to mention again the fact the "proof" about global warming was made with FALSE data. again FALSE the "scientist" who "collected" it has admited it, actually all of the "tests" have been made with false data ( and now proven false ) iirc


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> *I posted this in another forum last week so pardon the tone*
> If you check the records anyway the warmest years were during the 30's and 40's....must have been all of those SUV's running around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have checked ice cores in glaciers in Antartica and North America. Going down thousands of feet, meaning millions of years. They can tell without question that we are in an unprecedented climate paradigm change. Now that does not mean the earth heats up in all locations. Due to the complex nature of ocean currents, jet streams, and percentages of ice sheet and water in certain areas, there are great variables at work. While overall it is getting warmer, in some places it is colder and wetter, other places hotter and dry, in other places hotter and wetter.
Click to expand...

The fact that Earths climate changes is not the issue. Of course it changes. I will take issue with unprecedented climate paradigm change. There have been more dramatic periods of change than the.5- 1.3 degree change they are claiming now. That aside. It is preposterous to claim a devastating warming of the Earth because it has "supposedly" warmed up in the last century. We live on a dynamic planet with dynamic weather. that is heated by a very dynamic and constantly 'hiccuping' sun In fact it is still young enough that that under the crust it is still molten and not done forming land yet. The politicization of it makes me ill. If you have also read about the core samples you mentioned, then you also know that there have been just as many periods of great cooling in the earths long history. To come to the conclusion that the cycles of the earth (that predate humans by billions of years) is our doing armed only with 120 years of temperature records is ridiculous. There is a reason the proponents of "global warming" only use "the last 100" years when spewing their garbage, because if they included the core samples spoken of earlier it becomes obvious how cyclical the Earth is and we are just as likely to need our parkas more often in the next quarter century. The Earth may well be warming right now...so what? The earth has been exercising its climatological options long before we showed up and will do so long after we are gone.
and once again nobody can seem to answer my simple question.
If you are going to tell me it is too hot, that means you know what the temperature is supposed to be...so what is it supposed to be?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Earths climate changes is not the issue. Of course it changes. I will take issue with unprecedented climate paradigm change. There have been more dramatic periods of change than the.5- 1.3 degree change they are claiming now. That aside. It is preposterous to claim a devastating warming of the Earth because it has "supposedly" warmed up in the last century. We live on a dynamic planet with dynamic weather. that is heated by a very dynamic and constantly 'hiccuping' sun In fact it is still young enough that that under the crust it is still molten and not done forming land yet. The politicization of it makes me ill. If you have also read about the core samples you mentioned, then you also know that there have been just as many periods of great cooling in the earths long history. To come to the conclusion that the cycles of the earth (that predate humans by billions of years) is our doing armed only with 120 years of temperature records is ridiculous. There is a reason the proponents of "global warming" only use "the last 100" years when spewing their garbage, because if they included the core samples spoken of earlier it becomes obvious how cyclical the Earth is and we are just as likely to need our parkas more often in the next quarter century. The Earth may well be warming right now...so what? The earth has been exercising its climatological options long before we showed up and will do so long after we are gone.
> and once again nobody can seem to answer my simple question.
> 
> 
> If you are going to tell me it is too hot, that means you know what the temperature is supposed to be...so what is it supposed to be?


again man you have a way of making words an art form, stating exactly what i feel, however much going much further and detailing much better then i will ever be able to.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You do know that 9 of the 10 hottest years on record are all since 2000? You do know that don't you? This according to NASA.


Here is the problem with that fact - it's only in the U.S.. The globe as a whole is not warming, that's why the tree hugging granola heads have changed it to climate change instead of global warming.

I recently saw a show called " Snowball Earth ", and the scientist on there said that man-made global warming might just delay the next ice age. I am going to run my overclock a little higher, run my AC all of the time this summer and get another SUV because I hate the cold.









Most of this data everyone keeps reciting has been debunked. These guys cooked the books to keep there funding, I.E. there lively-hood going. If climate change/global warming goes away, so does the money. Al Gore and his "hockey stick" have mad many millions off of this but we can believe what we wish, it doesn't make anyone a bad person.

By the way, in the 1970's the tree huggers were screaming "Global Cooling", that says a lot there.


----------



## jason387

After seeing how badly my Athlon II x2 250 bottlenecks my Gtx 650Ti at 1366x768 I have thought of upgrading to the FX8320. The thing is I can only afford this board- GA 78LMT USB3- Revision 5.0
Has anyone tried overclocking this chip on this mobo? Would it be possible?


----------



## Mega Man

save up and get this instead not too much more.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519

4+1 really does not work well with these chips


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> save up and get this instead not too much more.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519
> 
> 4+1 really does not work well with these chips


I live in India so prices are higher. If the price of that board is the same here then I'll jump for it. Presently in India the gigabyte 970a-ds3 is 90$.


----------



## Mega Man

still i would recommend saving up for it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still i would recommend saving up for it.


Can't find it any online shops in India. Think they stopped selling it. Only the 970a-ds3 seems to be available.


----------



## M3TAl

If you can't get a new board that can handle the FX 8 cores you would be better off with an X4 Deneb at ~4ghz. If you can find one for cheap.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still i would recommend saving up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find it any online shops in India. Think they stopped selling it. Only the 970a-ds3 seems to be available.
Click to expand...

Even that would be preferable, though not ideal.

At minimum get a 900-series chipset motherboard, at least those got the power delivery redesign and VRM overhaul. None of the 7-series or 8-series did, and none can run the new FX 8-cores even at stock.

Honestly, it would be worth dropping back to a 6300 if it means you can get a 900-series board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you can't get a new board that can handle the FX 8 cores you would be better off with an X4 Deneb at ~4ghz. If you can find one for cheap.


I got one of those (My old 970BE) sitting on the sidelines too, but it'll be a gift for a friend.


----------



## jason387

Would a FX6300 manage with the GA 78LMT USB3 Rev-5.0? Had seen this so I thought it would run -


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I got one of those (My old 970BE) sitting on the sidelines too, but it'll be a gift for a friend.


So generous







.

This has probably been discussed a thousand times in this thread alone but I'll ask anyways. What TIM application method do you guys prefer for these FX 8 cores? Will be re-applying soon.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Would a FX6300 manage with the GA 78LMT USB3 Rev-5.0?


Ok, apparently we are not being clear.

*Do not buy a 78LMT or any other 7-series or 8-series motherboard for use with Piledriver. The motherboards did not get a power delivery or VRM update, only a socket change. It is actively dangerous to run a Piledriver CPU on these boards.*

Get literally any 900-series motherboard, and at least you'll be safe at stock. I wouldn't suggest overclocking on anything besides the higher-end 970 motherboards from ASUS or Giga, like the 970a-UD3 or M5A97.

One of the cheapest 970 boards (at least here) is the MSI 970A-G43. Even that, with all of MSI's bad reputation for AMD CPUs, is better than the 7 and 8 series boards. At least for 8320s anyway, it doesn't support 8350s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I got one of those (My old 970BE) sitting on the sidelines too, but it'll be a gift for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So generous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This has probably been discussed a thousand times in this thread alone but I'll ask anyways. What TIM application method do you guys prefer for these FX 8 cores? Will be re-applying soon.
Click to expand...

I use Dot, except when I use LiguidUltra which requires spreading.

AMD Dies are square, so Dot works well, but really it's just preference. The real answer is "anything that doesn't make air bubbles and will cover the IHS fully"


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> So generous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This has probably been discussed a thousand times in this thread alone but I'll ask anyways. What TIM application method do you guys prefer for these FX 8 cores? Will be re-applying soon.


Blob on the center of the CPU.


----------



## jason387

Thanks. Which is the most reasonable board I could go for if I get the FX8320 which would allow for overclocking?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Hey guys,

For anyone running 5 GHz on your 8350, do you have any idea what kind of wattage you're pulling?

I'm looking to hit 5 GHz with a custom loop and 2 760's. I was wondering if a 850 watt psu would be enough to power all of that. Any thoughts?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks. Which is the most reasonable board I could go for if I get the FX8320 which would allow for overclocking?


What is your budget?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For anyone running 5 GHz on your 8350, do you have any idea what kind of wattage you're pulling?
> 
> I'm looking to hit 5 GHz with a custom loop and 2 760's. I was wondering if a 850 watt psu would be enough to power all of that. Any thoughts?


A 850w is enuff, but it depends what quality and brand you got on your psu!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What is your budget?


Rs 13,000


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> A 850w is enuff, but it depends what quality and brand you got on your psu!


Hmm. I thought silver, gold, ect were just efficiency ratings. What quality specifications should I be looking for?


----------



## M3TAl

Just tell us the model & brand of PSU... Someone will know if it's good or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> A 850w is enuff, but it depends what quality and brand you got on your psu!


hyp3r, did you try changing cpu-nb voltage yet and test for temp difference?

Edit: on a side note, I messed with monitor overclocking (increasing pixel clock/refresh rate) for the first time last night. You guys ever messed with that?

Monitor kept telling me it was "out of range" when trying 65 or 67Hz, was about to give up and say this monitor can't be OC'ed but then I found an option in CCC called: Reduce DVI frequency on high-resolution displays.

After checking that it worked no problem, according to the monitors OSD its running 67Hz. Also I think this DVI cable is sinlge link? Does that mean it won't exceed 165MHz pixel clock?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For anyone running 5 GHz on your 8350, do you have any idea what kind of wattage you're pulling?
> 
> I'm looking to hit 5 GHz with a custom loop and 2 760's. I was wondering if a 850 watt psu would be enough to power all of that. Any thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> A 850w is enuff, but it depends what quality and brand you got on your psu!


this !~

my 8350 will trip ocp on my x750 on suicide runs ( 5.4-5.5ghz ) + 2x 7970s heavily oced. so i bet you will be fine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hmm. I thought silver, gold, ect were just efficiency ratings. What quality specifications should I be looking for?


really does not matter in the long run ripple and quality power is most important.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Rs 13,000


What is Rs?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hmm. I thought silver, gold, ect were just efficiency ratings. What quality specifications should I be looking for?


Tell us wich brand your psu is!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just tell us the model & brand of PSU... Someone will know if it's good or not.
> hyp3r, did you try changing cpu-nb voltage yet and test for temp difference?


No i will try it soon, you said that you change your NB voltage but it doesnt show wich volt it got but it will raise anyway?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

So you can game with those 2 7970's and 8350 @ 5 GHz + with a 750w?


----------



## M3TAl

AFAIK no mobo shows a cpu-nb volt reading in any software. Some people with Asus,MSI, etc will have to confirm. I know it doesn't on Giga UD3's

Crank the voltage up to like +.2 or something, you should definitely see a temp raise from that.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What is Rs?


Yes in Rs.


----------



## Ziko




----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Rs 13,000
> 
> 
> 
> What is Rs?
Click to expand...

Rupes. India's currency.

He's got about $220 USD for CPU and board, but things cost more there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What is Rs?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in Rs.
Click to expand...

Got a prefered site or store to order from? I'm afraid I'm not familiar with India's computer sites besides the ones in the OP.


----------



## RazZismi

nvm


----------



## jason387

The shops are amazon.in
mdcomputers.in
snapdeal.com
flipkart.com


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The shops are amazon.in
> mdcomputers.in
> snapdeal.com
> flipkart.com


Looks like Snapdeal can get you the FX-6300 and 970A-G43/970A-DS3 for just under 13,000 Rs.

http://www.snapdeal.com/product/msi-970ag43-motherboard/1177339?pos=2;63

and

http://www.snapdeal.com/product/amd-fx-6300-processor/1463312?pos=0;29
or
http://www.snapdeal.com/product/gigabyte-ga970ads3-motherboard/1177353?pos=3;38

Sorry I can't find a deal to make the 8320 possible, but I really can't recommend running something that is actually dangerous to use. Honestly, I'd save up more before buying. Even the MSI is fairly low on the chain, it's just good enough to get the job done.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For anyone running 5 GHz on your 8350, do you have any idea what kind of wattage you're pulling?
> 
> I'm looking to hit 5 GHz with a custom loop and 2 760's. I was wondering if a 850 watt psu would be enough to power all of that. Any thoughts?


i've got 850w gold rated psu and mine's fine


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Looks like Snapdeal can get you the FX-6300 and 970A-G43/970A-DS3 for just under 13,000 Rs.
> 
> http://www.snapdeal.com/product/msi-970ag43-motherboard/1177339?pos=2;63
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.snapdeal.com/product/amd-fx-6300-processor/1463312?pos=0;29
> or
> http://www.snapdeal.com/product/gigabyte-ga970ads3-motherboard/1177353?pos=3;38
> 
> Sorry I can't find a deal to make the 8320 possible, but I really can't recommend running something that is actually dangerous to use. Honestly, I'd save up more before buying. Even the MSI is fairly low on the chain, it's just good enough to get the job done.


Since I don't trust MSI the Gigabyte seems to be a better option. But how is this Gigabyte mobo any better than this one?
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov


----------



## M3TAl

The GA-78LMT-USB3 was designed before there was a Bulldozer/Piledriver. It isn't made to support them, who knows if it will work or how well. And like Kyad keeps saying the 900 series chipsets got "power delivery redesign and VRM overhaul".

If you want a Piledriver you *need* a 900 series chipset.


----------



## jason387

Thanks. Just that on other threads some guys have told me to get that mobo and the FX8320 as they have used it for a while without any trouble and that this mobo is rated under Xd's accepted list for mobo's with extremely good vrm's.


----------



## M3TAl

It may work stock but once you start trying to OC it's anyone's guess. That board is also 4+1 which for an OC'ed 8-core is very risky.


----------



## jason387

I think it would only work at stock clocks. http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4305
How would the FX6300 play out? It's 95TDP.


----------



## d1nky

_''Youâ€™re probably wondering then why do I sometimes have to adjust my timings if Prime95 craps out since it just crunches numbers? The answer is simple: the researchers that wrote Prime95 developed some of their stress tests so that data would have to be moved quickly in and out of memory to test the stability of your system. You canâ€™t do scientific research unless you have reliable data!

~Tweaking for Performance and Stability~

Ok, so youâ€™ve overclocked your system and Prime95 ran for 14 minutes and crapped out. Youâ€™re already at max vcore, youâ€™ve got an appropriate memory divider, and youâ€™ve tweaked vdimm. What should you do? Adjust the timings!

Start by increasing TRAS. Go up to the max if you need to and if this solves your problem then youâ€™re golden. If not, then try increasing TRCD and TRP. If that doesnâ€™t work, then you may need to bump up your CAS Delay. Since there are 4 timings, you may need to experiment a little to find the right mix to get you through a 12 hour session of Prime95 . or at least 1 1/2 hours of Memtest

Donâ€™t worry about the hype from the forum members yelling at you that you have bad RAM. You can benchmark before and after so you have numbers to see the difference.

''_

found on a thread called 'timings for dummies' on this site.

just a bit of food for thought!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For anyone running 5 GHz on your 8350, do you have any idea what kind of wattage you're pulling?
> 
> I'm looking to hit 5 GHz with a custom loop and 2 760's. I was wondering if a 850 watt psu would be enough to power all of that. Any thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this !~
> 
> my 8350 will trip ocp on my x750 *on suicide runs (* 5.4-5.5ghz ) + 2x 7970s heavily oced. so i bet you will be fine
> 
> really does not matter in the long run ripple and quality power is most important.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Got a nice surprise this morning!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Got a nice surprise this morning!


oh yes!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> oh yes!!!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

But are those suicide runs also with your 7970's at max TDP megaman?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> But are those suicide runs also with your 7970's at max TDP megaman?


Suicide runs at 1.4V lol


----------



## FurtadoZ9

What do you mean suicide runs at 1.4v?


----------



## d1nky

79** cards with 1.4v through them is a suicide run because they degrade like a biatch and theres a massive risk of totally frying the card.

SUICIDE.... well its actually murder as the card didnt kill itself!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Got a nice surprise this morning!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


Congratulations, you just bought the best RAM out there










They broke several world records with that RAM


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


Nice!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The fact that Earths climate changes is not the issue. Of course it changes. I will take issue with unprecedented climate paradigm change. There have been more dramatic periods of change than the.5- 1.3 degree change they are claiming now. That aside. It is preposterous to claim a devastating warming of the Earth because it has "supposedly" warmed up in the last century. We live on a dynamic planet with dynamic weather. that is heated by a very dynamic and constantly 'hiccuping' sun In fact it is still young enough that that under the crust it is still molten and not done forming land yet. The politicization of it makes me ill. If you have also read about the core samples you mentioned, then you also know that there have been just as many periods of great cooling in the earths long history. To come to the conclusion that the cycles of the earth (that predate humans by billions of years) is our doing armed only with 120 years of temperature records is ridiculous. There is a reason the proponents of "global warming" only use "the last 100" years when spewing their garbage, because if they included the core samples spoken of earlier it becomes obvious how cyclical the Earth is and we are just as likely to need our parkas more often in the next quarter century. The Earth may well be warming right now...so what? The earth has been exercising its climatological options long before we showed up and will do so long after we are gone.
> and once again nobody can seem to answer my simple question.
> If you are going to tell me it is too hot, that means you know what the temperature is supposed to be...so what is it supposed to be?


Yes, there have been great periods of warming and cooling before. But the problem is that many of them have been catastrophic to many of the species that existed at those times and this warming as well as overpopulation, will kill off many species like fish and other animals and plants that we depend on for our food supply. The impact on quality of life will be dramatic and famines and mass disease are probable outcomes. Human industrial activity has exacerbated the climate changes. CO2 levels have definitely been impacted by deforestation and massive use of fossil fuels. Flooding of coastal regions is just staring to become a problem. Undoubtedly as polar ice caps continue to melt we can expect large populated regions like the East Coast of the US and West Coast to have severe impacts that will make Sandy look like child's play. What we are doing on a societal basis will tip the scales from what would be a bad outcome to a disastrous outcome. The amount of capital needed to to build sea walls and desalinization plants are way beyond the means of this economy and the global economy as well. That is under the present organization of society and production.
Well these are a sliver of my thoughts on the very unnatural catastrophies we will be facing over the next 20-40 years.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The fact that Earths climate changes is not the issue. Of course it changes. I will take issue with unprecedented climate paradigm change. There have been more dramatic periods of change than the.5- 1.3 degree change they are claiming now. That aside. It is preposterous to claim a devastating warming of the Earth because it has "supposedly" warmed up in the last century. We live on a dynamic planet with dynamic weather. that is heated by a very dynamic and constantly 'hiccuping' sun In fact it is still young enough that that under the crust it is still molten and not done forming land yet. The politicization of it makes me ill. If you have also read about the core samples you mentioned, then you also know that there have been just as many periods of great cooling in the earths long history. To come to the conclusion that the cycles of the earth (that predate humans by billions of years) is our doing armed only with 120 years of temperature records is ridiculous. There is a reason the proponents of "global warming" only use "the last 100" years when spewing their garbage, because if they included the core samples spoken of earlier it becomes obvious how cyclical the Earth is and we are just as likely to need our parkas more often in the next quarter century. The Earth may well be warming right now...so what? The earth has been exercising its climatological options long before we showed up and will do so long after we are gone.
> and once again nobody can seem to answer my simple question.
> If you are going to tell me it is too hot, that means you know what the temperature is supposed to be...so what is it supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there have been great periods of warming and cooling before. But the problem is that many of them have been catastrophic to many of the species that existed at those times and this warming as well as overpopulation, will kill off many species like fish and other animals and plants that we depend on for our food supply. The impact on quality of life will be dramatic and famines and mass disease are probable outcomes. Human industrial activity has exacerbated the climate changes. *CO2 levels have definitely been impacted by deforestation and massive use of fossil fuels.* Flooding of coastal regions is just staring to become a problem. Undoubtedly as polar ice caps continue to melt we can expect large populated regions like the East Coast of the US and West Coast to have severe impacts that will make Sandy look like child's play. What we are doing on a societal basis will tip the scales from what would be a bad outcome to a disastrous outcome. The amount of capital needed to to build sea walls and desalinization plants are way beyond the means of this economy and the global economy as well. That is under the present organization of society and production.
> Well these are a sliver of my thoughts on the very unnatural catastrophies we will be facing over the next 20-40 years.
Click to expand...

Um, no they haven't. The grand majority of our CO2 -> O2 comes from algae in the pacific. Deforestation has a near null impact. We also have faaaar more trees in the US then we started with when people cried "deforestation", so even that impact is minimized.

And again, we produce more greenhouse gasses by *farting* then our entire industrial empire. So that is complete BS too.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Um, no they haven't. The grand majority of our CO2 -> O2 comes from algae in the pacific. Deforestation has a near null impact. We also have faaaar more trees in the US then we started with when people cried "deforestation", so even that impact is minimized.
> 
> And again, we produce more greenhouse gasses by *farting* then our entire industrial empire. So that is complete BS too.


I know you said this once before, I know methane gas from rice production is a serious problem but what is your source on the farting?
On a more germane note, I am doing a build for by nephew. He is a 12 year old West Indian-American youth who is bright but troubled because of constant bullying at school and his family's dire poverty. I know he needs a computer and I quietly decided to build him one as a surprise. Went to Kyad's favorite store , Micro Center and bought a Richland A-10 6800k and an Asrock Extreme 6 FM2 ATX motherboard and a small mid tower case with bundled power supply and optical drive. All for about $260. The memory I ordered for a little less at Newegg and that will be coming tomorrow. I have the build ready except for the memory. I took a 2 TB Sata 3 Hitachi hd that I no longer use and my current wireless and my usb Logitech keyboard thjat is pretty good to make the computer complete. I also bought a 23.6 " LG monitor fort $149 5ms GTG . My question is there is no way to check out the system until I install the 2 4 GB dimms correct ? I have a 3 PC version Office 2010 and I will install that once I load the operating system. The only less than satisfactory issue I have is the case doesn't have all the cables to enable USB 3.0 on the front header and additional usb ports. The motherboard has 8 x 2 phase control, so it can overclock if I get him a better cpu cooler than the pathetic 80mm one that is stock. will surprise him with this on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


I have G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1866 @ 2133 10-12-10-28-48 1T heres my result


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The fact that Earths climate changes is not the issue. Of course it changes. I will take issue with unprecedented climate paradigm change. There have been more dramatic periods of change than the.5- 1.3 degree change they are claiming now. That aside. It is preposterous to claim a devastating warming of the Earth because it has "supposedly" warmed up in the last century. We live on a dynamic planet with dynamic weather. that is heated by a very dynamic and constantly 'hiccuping' sun In fact it is still young enough that that under the crust it is still molten and not done forming land yet. The politicization of it makes me ill. If you have also read about the core samples you mentioned, then you also know that there have been just as many periods of great cooling in the earths long history. To come to the conclusion that the cycles of the earth (that predate humans by billions of years) is our doing armed only with 120 years of temperature records is ridiculous. There is a reason the proponents of "global warming" only use "the last 100" years when spewing their garbage, because if they included the core samples spoken of earlier it becomes obvious how cyclical the Earth is and we are just as likely to need our parkas more often in the next quarter century. The Earth may well be warming right now...so what? The earth has been exercising its climatological options long before we showed up and will do so long after we are gone.
> and once again nobody can seem to answer my simple question.
> If you are going to tell me it is too hot, that means you know what the temperature is supposed to be...so what is it supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there have been great periods of warming and cooling before. But the problem is that many of them have been catastrophic to many of the species that existed at those times and this warming as well as overpopulation, will kill off many species like fish and other animals and plants that we depend on for our food supply. The impact on quality of life will be dramatic and famines and mass disease are probable outcomes. Human industrial activity has exacerbated the climate changes. *CO2 levels have definitely been impacted by deforestation and massive use of fossil fuels.* Flooding of coastal regions is just staring to become a problem. Undoubtedly as polar ice caps continue to melt we can expect large populated regions like the East Coast of the US and West Coast to have severe impacts that will make Sandy look like child's play. What we are doing on a societal basis will tip the scales from what would be a bad outcome to a disastrous outcome. The amount of capital needed to to build sea walls and desalinization plants are way beyond the means of this economy and the global economy as well. That is under the present organization of society and production.
> Well these are a sliver of my thoughts on the very unnatural catastrophies we will be facing over the next 20-40 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, no they haven't. The grand majority of our CO2 -> O2 comes from algae in the pacific. Deforestation has a near null impact. We also have faaaar more trees in the US then we started with when people cried "deforestation", so even that impact is minimized.
> 
> And again, we produce more greenhouse gasses by *farting* then our entire industrial empire. So that is complete BS too.
Click to expand...

Firstly Os, I like a good debate and appreciate the civil tone being kept.
Whats missing here is the science however, or if you like , the admittance of junk science and grand subterfuge being perpetrated on the citizens of the world.
even if you are of a mind to ignore facts such as the following:
1) The tears shed over the impending extinction of the spotted owl when 'Virgin trees' were cut down. only to find that they thrived in new growth.
2) The Earths climate is cyclical and 100 years demonstrate nothing about it
3) The earth is warmed by a massive ball of chaotic fusion called the sun that fluctuates wildly.
4)Co2 is not a pollutant, its a gas needed by every plant on the planet
5) There are more trees on the planet now that were in the 17th century.
6) there is no such thing as 'Virgin' Growth' find me a 4 billion old tree and I will change my mind
7) fissures in the ocean floor spew more methane than man can produce

The problem with these dire man made predictions of doom are many. First of all while Co2 does absorb the suns heat and radiation, it is a diminishing return scenario. the higher the Co2 concentration in the atmosphere the more it limits itself from absorbing heat. The predictions of temperature increases and amount of Co2 is non linear.





So where is the disconnect/ , well all of this bad science is based on positive feedback. unfortunately (for them very few things in nature are based on positive feed back. Nuclear fission being one of them) if the positive loop feedback were true, the earth would be 100 degrees warmer , not 0.6c
Another huge problem was that the global warming science community dumped years of credible evidence to latch on to the DR Manns global warming report. When asked for his data to be examined he refused. Finally . Dr. Edward Wegman, Chair of the National Science Foundation's Statistical
Sciences Committe got his hands on Dr Manns methodology (by subpoena) and reached the conclusion:
Quote:


> It is important to note the isolation of the paleoclimate community; even though they rely heavily on statistical methods they do not seem to be interacting with the statistical community. Additionally, we judge that the sharing of research materials, data and results was haphazardly and grudgingly done. In this case we judge that there was too much reliance on peer review, which was not necessarily independent. Moreover, the work has been sufficiently politicized that this community can hardly reassess their public positions without losing credibility. Overall, our committee believes that Dr. Mann's assessments that the decade of the 1990s was the hottest decade of the millennium and that 1998 was the hottest year of the millennium cannot be supported by his analysis.


Still, this is the discredited model that the likes of Al Gore and those who seek to politicize the issue are still waving around and hailing as fact.

Would you not think that if one were concerned about the fluctuation temperatures of the earth, you might have a look at what the source of the Earths heat was doing ? apparently they don't. if you lay a graph of the temps over this graph of the suns irradience This chart compiled from data by Judith Lean of the Naval Research Library and charted from her data at NOAA, you see that they follow each other very closely.



Lastly (for now)

consider this
quote from National Center for Atmospheric Research (NOAA) climate researcher and global warming action promoter,
Steven Schneider:

Quote:


> We have to offer up scary scenarios, make simplified, dramatic statements, and make little mention of any doubts we have. Each of us has to decide what the right balance is between being effective and being honest.


And
it goes a long way to explaining why Steve McIntyre gets this response when he requests the data he needs to try to replicate certain climate studies
Quote:


> We have 25 or so years invested in the work. Why should I make the data available to you, when your aim is to try and find something wrong with it. There is IPR to consider.


Gee, and here I am thinking that the purpose of scientific study was was to scrutinize and replicate, to prove or disprove...what a fool I have been.

[Sources] http://www.coyoteblog.com
http://www.noaa.gov/
http://climatesight.org


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 79** cards with 1.4v through them is a suicide run because they degrade like a biatch and theres a massive risk of totally frying the card.
> 
> SUICIDE.... well its actually murder as the card didnt kill itself!





mine barely broke 42c iirc ( mem vrm and core !~ )
definitely not ! they work fine as long as you keep the temps down


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes, there have been great periods of warming and cooling before. But the problem is that many of them have been catastrophic to many of the species that existed at those times and this warming as well as overpopulation, will kill off many species like fish and other animals and plants that we depend on for our food supply. The impact on quality of life will be dramatic and famines and mass disease are probable outcomes. Human industrial activity has exacerbated the climate changes. CO2 levels have definitely been impacted by deforestation and massive use of fossil fuels. Flooding of coastal regions is just staring to become a problem. Undoubtedly as polar ice caps continue to melt we can expect large populated regions like the East Coast of the US and West Coast to have severe impacts that will make Sandy look like child's play. What we are doing on a societal basis will tip the scales from what would be a bad outcome to a disastrous outcome. The amount of capital needed to to build sea walls and desalinization plants are way beyond the means of this economy and the global economy as well. That is under the present organization of society and production.
> Well these are a sliver of my thoughts on the very unnatural catastrophies we will be facing over the next 20-40 years.






so you are saying this happens naturally but it is not natural ??


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Firstly Os, I like a good debate and appreciate the civil tone being kept.
> Whats missing here is the science however, or if you like , the admittance of junk science and grand subterfuge being perpetrated on the citizens of the world.
> even if you are of a mind to ignore facts such as the following:
> 1) The tears shed over the impending extinction of the spotted owl when 'Virgin trees' were cut down. only to find that they thrived in new growth.
> 2) The Earths climate is cyclical and 100 years demonstrate nothing about it
> 3) The earth is warmed by a massive ball of chaotic fusion called the sun that fluctuates wildly.
> 4)Co2 is not a pollutant, its a gas needed by every plant on the planet
> 5) There are more trees on the planet now that were in the 17th century.
> 6) there is no such thing as 'Virgin' Growth' find me a 4 billion old tree and I will change my mind
> 7) fissures in the ocean floor spew more methane than man can produce
> 
> The problem with these dire man made predictions of doom are many. First of all while Co2 does absorb the suns heat and radiation, it is a diminishing return scenario. the higher the Co2 concentration in the atmosphere the more it limits itself from absorbing heat. The predictions of temperature increases and amount of Co2 is non linear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the disconnect/ , well all of this bad science is based on positive feedback. unfortunately (for them very few things in nature are based on positive feed back. Nuclear fission being one of them) if the positive loop feedback were true, the earth would be 100 degrees warmer , not 0.6c
> Another huge problem was that the global warming science community dumped years of credible evidence to latch on to the DR Manns global warming report. When asked for his data to be examined he refused. Finally . Dr. Edward Wegman, Chair of the National Science Foundation's Statistical
> Sciences Committe got his hands on Dr Manns methodology (by subpoena) and reached the conclusion:
> 
> Still, this is the discredited model that the likes of Al Gore and those who seek to politicize the issue are still waving around and hailing as fact.
> 
> Would you not think that if one were concerned about the fluctuation temperatures of the earth, you might have a look at what the source of the Earths heat was doing ? apparently they don't. if you lay a graph of the temps over this graph of the suns irradience This chart compiled from data by Judith Lean of the Naval Research Library and charted from her data at NOAA, you see that they follow each other very closely.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (for now)
> 
> consider thishttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide_in_Earth%27s_atmosphere
> quote from National Center for Atmospheric Research (NOAA) climate researcher and global warming action promoter,
> Steven Schneider:
> And
> it goes a long way to explaining why Steve McIntyre gets this response when he requests the data he needs to try to replicate certain climate studies
> 
> Gee, and here I am thinking that the purpose of scientific study was was to scrutinize and replicate, to prove or disprove...what a fool I have been.
> 
> [Sources] http://www.coyoteblog.com
> http://www.noaa.gov/
> http://climatesight.org





add in to all that
Quote:


> In 2009, the CO2 global average concentration in Earth's atmosphere was about 0.0387%,[9] or 387 parts per million (ppm).[1][10] At the scientific recording station in Mauna Loa, the concentration reached 0.04% or 400 ppm for the first time in May 2013,[11][12] although this level had already been reached in the Arctic in June 2012.[13] There is an annual fluctuation of about 3-9 ppmv which roughly follows the Northern Hemisphere's growing season


granted it is wiki but the sources are there and i chose it because i know it is trueish..... not gonna say everything is accurite but i know the 4% is


----------



## Red1776

Hey Guys,
I am starting work on Holodeck XI. it is going to be a quadfire and FX-octo...or decicore








so it will have the 7970's and FX-8350 as placeholders until the new stuff comes out.
Its going to be a 5 x rad, 4x pump,2 x res, with some hefty modding including a side window I've not seen done anywhere.

so, Is anyone here interested in a build log?. if I do one it will be for this group.
Please let me know if there is interest.
thanks.

The resst of the items will be here early next week. So far:
Frozen CPU shipped three of these today

The color scheme

Tools from LutroO Customs



Parts for custom backplates

White interior with blue accents tubing etc

Res 1

Res 2


----------



## Mega Man

looks good yes i want a build log


----------



## M3TAl

Is 4 pumps really necessary? Or is it for the wow factor? Legit either way.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is 4 pumps really necessary? Or is it for the wow factor? Legit either way.


a little of all of the above









I want redundancy, and it takes an enormous amount of flow to parallel cool 4 GPU;s (cards) through five radiators.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I have G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1866 @ 2133 10-12-10-28-48 1T heres my result


Something doesnt seem right here...


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Something doesnt seem right here...


different version of aida.

latency over bandwidth/speed

his TRC is loooose!

his FSB stock (maybe more stable)

just noticed CR is 1 for him and yours is 2


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> different version of aida.
> 
> latency over bandwidth/speed
> 
> his TRC is loooose!
> 
> his FSB stock (maybe more stable)
> 
> just noticed CR is 1 for him and yours is 2


Did a new benchmark with 24/7 settings (200fsb sadly for 2133 -.- )


----------



## Legion123

yeah i checked your reults agains my crappy vengeance 1680mhz (9-9-9-24) and tehy were bettern then your trident..was like *** and was gonna post it and now noticed your new benchmark -Thats more like it!


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Something doesnt seem right here...


http://www.aida64.com/whatsnew/memory-benchmark-amd-kabini-temash-intel-haswell-l4-cache

Aida64 change log shows optimizations for amd cpus thats why our scores are better


----------



## d1nky

ive got the new version now, so once i finsished with my oc ill be uploading some scores!


----------



## Rangerjr1

BOW BEFORE MY TRIDENT RAM OF AWESOME!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Firstly Os, I like a good debate and appreciate the civil tone being kept.
> Whats missing here is the science however, or if you like , the admittance of junk science and grand subterfuge being perpetrated on the citizens of the world.
> even if you are of a mind to ignore facts such as the following:
> 1) The tears shed over the impending extinction of the spotted owl when 'Virgin trees' were cut down. only to find that they thrived in new growth.
> 2) The Earths climate is cyclical and 100 years demonstrate nothing about it
> 3) The earth is warmed by a massive ball of chaotic fusion called the sun that fluctuates wildly.
> 4)Co2 is not a pollutant, its a gas needed by every plant on the planet
> 5) There are more trees on the planet now that were in the 17th century.
> 6) there is no such thing as 'Virgin' Growth' find me a 4 billion old tree and I will change my mind
> 7) fissures in the ocean floor spew more methane than man can produce
> 
> The problem with these dire man made predictions of doom are many. First of all while Co2 does absorb the suns heat and radiation, it is a diminishing return scenario. the higher the Co2 concentration in the atmosphere the more it limits itself from absorbing heat. The predictions of temperature increases and amount of Co2 is non linear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the disconnect/ , well all of this bad science is based on positive feedback. unfortunately (for them very few things in nature are based on positive feed back. Nuclear fission being one of them) if the positive loop feedback were true, the earth would be 100 degrees warmer , not 0.6c
> Another huge problem was that the global warming science community dumped years of credible evidence to latch on to the DR Manns global warming report. When asked for his data to be examined he refused. Finally . Dr. Edward Wegman, Chair of the National Science Foundation's Statistical
> Sciences Committe got his hands on Dr Manns methodology (by subpoena) and reached the conclusion:
> 
> Still, this is the discredited model that the likes of Al Gore and those who seek to politicize the issue are still waving around and hailing as fact.
> 
> Would you not think that if one were concerned about the fluctuation temperatures of the earth, you might have a look at what the source of the Earths heat was doing ? apparently they don't. if you lay a graph of the temps over this graph of the suns irradience This chart compiled from data by Judith Lean of the Naval Research Library and charted from her data at NOAA, you see that they follow each other very closely.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (for now)
> 
> consider this
> quote from National Center for Atmospheric Research (NOAA) climate researcher and global warming action promoter,
> Steven Schneider:
> And
> it goes a long way to explaining why Steve McIntyre gets this response when he requests the data he needs to try to replicate certain climate studies
> 
> Gee, and here I am thinking that the purpose of scientific study was was to scrutinize and replicate, to prove or disprove...what a fool I have been.
> 
> [Sources] http://www.coyoteblog.com
> http://www.noaa.gov/
> http://climatesight.org


This site covers the arguments you make.
http://www.skepticalscience.com/


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6855558?

^24/7 RAM and CPU clocks.

8970 physics score.... Is this a sign???


----------



## Cores

Can't wait to pair this with my Sabertooth 990FX R2.0.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6855558?
> 
> ^24/7 RAM and CPU clocks.
> 
> 8970 physics score.... Is this a sign???


you think you can break 10k?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you think you can break 10k?


Doubt it, maybe 9500-9700 at most.


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Firstly Os, I like a good debate and appreciate the civil tone being kept.
> Whats missing here is the science however, or if you like , the admittance of junk science and grand subterfuge being perpetrated on the citizens of the world.
> even if you are of a mind to ignore facts such as the following:
> 1) The tears shed over the impending extinction of the spotted owl when 'Virgin trees' were cut down. only to find that they thrived in new growth.
> 2) The Earths climate is cyclical and 100 years demonstrate nothing about it
> 3) The earth is warmed by a massive ball of chaotic fusion called the sun that fluctuates wildly.
> 4)Co2 is not a pollutant, its a gas needed by every plant on the planet
> 5) There are more trees on the planet now that were in the 17th century.
> 6) there is no such thing as 'Virgin' Growth' find me a 4 billion old tree and I will change my mind
> 7) fissures in the ocean floor spew more methane than man can produce
> 
> The problem with these dire man made predictions of doom are many. First of all while Co2 does absorb the suns heat and radiation, it is a diminishing return scenario. the higher the Co2 concentration in the atmosphere the more it limits itself from absorbing heat. The predictions of temperature increases and amount of Co2 is non linear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where is the disconnect/ , well all of this bad science is based on positive feedback. unfortunately (for them very few things in nature are based on positive feed back. Nuclear fission being one of them) if the positive loop feedback were true, the earth would be 100 degrees warmer , not 0.6c
> Another huge problem was that the global warming science community dumped years of credible evidence to latch on to the DR Manns global warming report. When asked for his data to be examined he refused. Finally . Dr. Edward Wegman, Chair of the National Science Foundation's Statistical
> Sciences Committe got his hands on Dr Manns methodology (by subpoena) and reached the conclusion:
> 
> Still, this is the discredited model that the likes of Al Gore and those who seek to politicize the issue are still waving around and hailing as fact.
> 
> Would you not think that if one were concerned about the fluctuation temperatures of the earth, you might have a look at what the source of the Earths heat was doing ? apparently they don't. if you lay a graph of the temps over this graph of the suns irradience This chart compiled from data by Judith Lean of the Naval Research Library and charted from her data at NOAA, you see that they follow each other very closely.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (for now)
> 
> consider this
> quote from National Center for Atmospheric Research (NOAA) climate researcher and global warming action promoter,
> Steven Schneider:
> And
> it goes a long way to explaining why Steve McIntyre gets this response when he requests the data he needs to try to replicate certain climate studies
> 
> Gee, and here I am thinking that the purpose of scientific study was was to scrutinize and replicate, to prove or disprove...what a fool I have been.
> 
> [Sources] http://www.coyoteblog.com
> http://www.noaa.gov/
> http://climatesight.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





This site covers the arguments you make.
http://www.skepticalscience.com/

That does nothing but illustrate the junk science and politicization I pointed out.
and once again, nobody can answer the question. 'If you are telling me that it is too hot, that means you must know what the temperature is supposed to be.
So...what is the temperature supposed to be?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That does nothing but illustrate the junk science and politicization I pointed out.
> and once again, nobody can answer the question. 'If you are telling me that it is too hot, that means you must know what the temperature is supposed to be.
> So...what is the temperature supposed to be?


x=42


----------



## ebduncan

da F are you talking about global warming in a Cpu thread. You couldn't be further off topic.

stay on topic. Owning a vishera 8 core cpu has nothing to do with global warming. Unless your just pure crazy and think that the 8 core vishera cpus are the cause behind global warming.









Besides, i see the usual trolls, who clearly try to express more knowledge than they actually have.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> BOW BEFORE MY TRIDENT RAM OF AWESOME!


i see you downclocked your cpu and tightened timings for this test, whats you NB like now? and what voltage you got your cpu/nb on? (im asking because i have similar setup)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> i see you downclocked your cpu and tightened timings for this test, whats you NB like now? and what voltage you got your cpu/nb on? (im asking because i have similar setup)


This is my 24/7 setup. I only bench at 5.1.

at 200FSB 2600HT and 2600NB is the max i can get


----------



## Legion123

and what voltage on NB ? do you just leave it stock? i cant get more then 2400


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> stay on topic. Owning a vishera 8 core cpu has nothing to do with global warming. Unless your just pure crazy and think that the 8 core vishera cpus are the cause behind global warming.


No. The cause of global warming is increased activity from a -26.7 magnitude G2V class yellow dwarf star that is just 93 million miles away from the Earth:



Note that the chart shows an increase during the age of the Vikings, when they were able to sail to and successfully colonize Greenland using 11th-century technology, a big dip during the "Little Ice Age" that followed, and steady increases since that period ended.

The Sun is very stable for a star, but it's not constant. And it doesn't make much change to affect Earth. The average temperature of Earth is 288K (15C, 59F), and if the Sun increases in output by just one percent, that's an extra 2.8K (or C) of heat, meaning about a 5F increase over time (for us Americans) will eventually occur.

I'm all in favor of cutting back on CO2 emissions that we're putting into the air, but doing so wisely and not destroying civilization in the process. But that's not the problem with the earth warming. We can't turn the Sun down, and we wouldn't want to go back to the Little Ice Age anyway. If that trend had gone on, we'd have eventually ended up in a real Ice Age.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> and what voltage on NB ? do you just leave it stock? i cant get more then 2400


1.35v


----------



## Legion123

nice one ill give it a try on higher voltage ,lets see what happends!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> BOW BEFORE MY TRIDENT RAM OF AWESOME!


damn... I was considering these...but was gunna wait til i switched to water for space..

how well they fit under your heatsink?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> damn... I was considering these...but was gunna wait til i switched to water for space..
> 
> how well they fit under your heatsink?


Perfectly once you take off the red heatsinks.


----------



## d1nky

screen prints i was able to take


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> screen prints i was able to take


have you messed with any mem settings other then those 5?

our memory is almost identical. wonder if i can make mine get that high...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That does nothing but illustrate the junk science and politicization I pointed out.
> and once again, nobody can answer the question. 'If you are telling me that it is too hot, that means you must know what the temperature is supposed to be.
> So...what is the temperature supposed to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x=42
Click to expand...

No, No, No...thats the answer to the universe


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> have you messed with any mem settings other then those 5?
> 
> our memory is almost identical. wonder if i can make mine get that high...


yes but i spent 2 days reading about RAM non stop. i can get mine stable up to 2600mhz same timings

1.7v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yes but i spent 2 days reading about RAM non stop. i can get mine stable up to 2600mhz same timings
> 
> 1.7v


think i did similar reading. i however stopped at 2400 for some reason.

my sticks can do cl10 @ 2400, so i would assume they should be able to do 2500 on cl11 with similar voltages.

did you manage to keep 160ns above 2400? or did it for you down to 300ns?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> No. The cause of global warming is increased activity from a -26.7 magnitude G2V class yellow dwarf star that is just 93 million miles away from the Earth:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the chart shows an increase during the age of the Vikings, when they were able to sail to and successfully colonize Greenland using 11th-century technology, a big dip during the "Little Ice Age" that followed, and steady increases since that period ended.
> 
> The Sun is very stable for a star, but it's not constant. And it doesn't make much change to affect Earth. The average temperature of Earth is 288K (15C, 59F), and if the Sun increases in output by just one percent, that's an extra 2.8K (or C) of heat, meaning about a 5F increase over time (for us Americans) will eventually occur.
> 
> I'm all in favor of cutting back on CO2 emissions that we're putting into the air, but doing so wisely and not destroying civilization in the process. But that's not the problem with the earth warming. We can't turn the Sun down, and we wouldn't want to go back to the Little Ice Age anyway. If that trend had gone on, we'd have eventually ended up in a real Ice Age.


go post in another forum if you want to talk about global warming is all i am saying. I am not going to debate the cause and effects of it here on a computer forum.

On another note, co2 is a pollutant. Everything is a pollutant, it just depends on the quantity. (even water can kill you, if you drink to much) While the temperatures that are increasing that is not the primary concern. The primary concerns is the amount of Co2 in the air, sea level rise, and ecosystems having to cope with the changes. Huge study was conducted about it in submarines for example. Very serious issue we will face if we cannot curve our ways of releasing this gas into the atmosphere. I won't go in to detail because I don't care to waste my time on this particular forum.


----------



## Devildog83

RED1776 -
That build looks like too much fun. I wish I could watch and learn but a build log will be nice if you could.

Climate change posters -

All seem to agree that the climate changes. The only difference is whether it's caused by man and can we do anything about it. I don't think anyone can answer that because somebody always seems to have another study to disprove the last one on the other side. I think we need to do what we can to keep our planet as clean as possible but most of the stuff we are doing and attempting to do is futile and most likely makes things worse, on top of making the world economy worse. Ethanol and solar panels are good examples, neither is ready to work efficiently enough to make a difference. If we give it enough time we will figure it all out. There is no need to continue to scare folks into thinking if we don't solve it by yesterday the world will come to an end. That type of dialog does nothing good. Have patience, man is very smart and we will gitter done.


----------



## d1nky

300ns memtested stability but bench with 160 and lower

i could maybe drop some of the timings if i werent sooo lazy, but with these timings i can push my ram up to 2600mhz and cpunb at 2800 and further


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 300ns memtested stability but bench with 160 and lower
> 
> i could maybe drop some of the timings if i werent sooo lazy, but with these timings i can push my ram up to 2600mhz and cpunb at 2800 and further


BAH! i must test these timings to see what i can do with em.

mine will need a touch more voltage me thinks
i need 1.74 for tighter 2400mhz timing


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/643819

Broke 10k physics in 3dmark firestrike.


----------



## d1nky

i just had 10100 with that same cpu speed!

glad everyones benching, i havent in ages!!

MOOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i just had 10100 with that same cpu speed!
> 
> glad everyones benching, i havent in ages!!
> 
> MOOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRRRRR!!!


Steam


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i just had 10100 with that same cpu speed!
> 
> glad everyones benching, i havent in ages!!
> 
> MOOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRRRRR!!!


damn i got some work to catch up to you guys... 8987, almost at 9k lmao..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> No. The cause of global warming is increased activity from a -26.7 magnitude G2V class yellow dwarf star that is just 93 million miles away from the Earth:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the chart shows an increase during the age of the Vikings, when they were able to sail to and successfully colonize Greenland using 11th-century technology, a big dip during the "Little Ice Age" that followed, and steady increases since that period ended.
> 
> The Sun is very stable for a star, but it's not constant. And it doesn't make much change to affect Earth. The average temperature of Earth is 288K (15C, 59F), and if the Sun increases in output by just one percent, that's an extra 2.8K (or C) of heat, meaning about a 5F increase over time (for us Americans) will eventually occur.
> 
> I'm all in favor of cutting back on CO2 emissions that we're putting into the air, but doing so wisely and not destroying civilization in the process. But that's not the problem with the earth warming. We can't turn the Sun down, and we wouldn't want to go back to the Little Ice Age anyway. If that trend had gone on, we'd have eventually ended up in a real Ice Age.
> 
> 
> 
> *go post in another forum if you want to talk about global warming is all i am saying. I am not going to debate the cause and effects of it here on a computer forum.*
> 
> On another note, co2 is a pollutant. Everything is a pollutant, it just depends on the quantity. (even water can kill you, if you drink to much) While the temperatures that are increasing that is not the primary concern. The primary concerns is the amount of Co2 in the air, sea level rise, and ecosystems having to cope with the changes. Huge study was conducted about it in submarines for example. Very serious issue we will face if we cannot curve our ways of releasing this gas into the atmosphere. I won't go in to detail because I don't care to waste my time on this particular forum.
Click to expand...

If we were restricted to just talking about PD, this thread would be as dead as every benchmark thread in the OP, which is not desirable...

This is a club for 8320/50 owners to talk about what they wish. There have not been any direct insults, and every one has stayed calm. There is no "off topic" here. This is not the "Official 8320/50 benchmarks thread", this is an owners club. As long as they help people who need it, I really don't care what interesting topic of the day they want to talk about, and I (The OP of the thread and owner of the club) will allow it. If you don't like it, or that I let people talk about whatever, then leave and find another thread, like the BD/PD one.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/643819
> 
> Broke 10k physics in 3dmark firestrike.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> damn i got some work to catch up to you guys... 8987, almost at 9k lmao..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*


Nahhhh


----------



## d1nky

just beat dum dum dum just beat it.....

just beattttttttttttttttttttttt itt....................

watch this space MOAR POWER


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If we were restricted to just talking about PD, this thread would be as dead as every benchmark thread in the OP, which is not desirable...
> 
> This is a club for 8320/50 owners to talk about what they wish. There have not been any direct insults, and every one has stayed calm. There is no "off topic" here. This is not the "Official 8320/50 benchmarks thread", this is an owners club. As long as they help people who need it, I really don't care what interesting topic of the day they want to talk about, and I (The OP of the thread and owner of the club) will allow it. If you don't like it, or that I let people talk about whatever, then leave and find another thread, like the BD/PD one.


This is exactly why there's more and more new people comnig through the vishera thread. Its diverse in the subjects and they know they will get good information

We get the typical know it alls passing through from time to time, but thats to be expected.

Im just a little annoyed how easy it is to get infractions though, seems calling someone an idiot isnt allowed which is a bit strange seeing how many pass through


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is exactly why there's more and more new people comnig through the vishera thread. Its diverse in the subjects and they know they will get good information
> 
> We get the typical know it alls passing through from time to time, but thats to be expected.
> 
> Im just a little annoyed how easy it is to get infractions though, seems calling someone an idiot isnt allowed which is a bit strange seeing how many pass through


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is exactly why there's more and more new people comnig through the vishera thread. Its diverse in the subjects and they know they will get good information
> 
> We get the typical know it alls passing through from time to time, but thats to be expected.
> 
> Im just a little annoyed how easy it is to get infractions though, seems calling someone an idiot isnt allowed which is a bit strange seeing how many pass through


bahahaha


----------



## Durquavian

HEY I am no idiot.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> HEY I am no idiot.


fridge pc


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> fridge pc


Cool my PC and keep my beer cold too.







( I don't drink but made for a great joke.)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That does nothing but illustrate the junk science and politicization I pointed out.
> and once again, nobody can answer the question. 'If you are telling me that it is too hot, that means you must know what the temperature is supposed to be.
> So...what is the temperature supposed to be?


I get your skepticism. Certainly I don't trust Gore who is getting rich with his speeches and consultancy. I am a skeptic as well. Like corporations asking you to go paperfree to "help" the environment. Do they pass on the cost savings to you? No, they pocket all the savings for their bottom line. Just from a pollution perspective I favor more solar and wind power. Their are millions of people with asthma and, emphysema, and lung cancer globally who live in areas where petrochemcial after-burning products are in high enough concentrations to cause respiratory disease. Deforestation and desertification are phenomena that can be reversed by man with proper social policy While you have all thrown the temperature data at me, none of you have dealt with the these issues. I never stated I am a believer in global warming. I do believe there is climate change of a significant order going on. Man may Not be the primary culprit in these phenomena. But as I said earlier, when even natural climate change can be endangering to our specie and to others we depend on, it is NOT wise to exacerbate the trend. To say human activity has had little or no effect on the global environment is hubris. The huge amount of plastic waste dumped in the oceans means that even in Anarctic oceans plasrtic debris is detectable in water samplings. The chemical polution in the oceans and human overfishing have depleted stocks of many fish. Do we really wan to have to rely on fish farms for our fish? The feed they give the fish is not what they have been eating , it is tainted with dioxin. The omega 3 and 6 fatty acids, that are a important component on why fish are healthy for our diet , are greatly reduced in farmed fish. Industrial mercury waste , both in air from coal burning and in industrial pollutants dumped in the sea have tainted a good number of fish species we eat. Mecury is a neurotoxin that in small quantities can do severe damage to the central nervous system. Man has cerainly had a major impact on the natural environment.

The earthquake disaster in HAITI was primarily a Man-Made disaster. The construction of shanty tin-roofed housing for half the population of Port au Prince and the surrounding areas quadrupled the death toll of a less than 7.0 Richter scale quake. The other factor contributing to the easy liquefication of the soil was the total deforestation of the island which occurred over the past 40 years. The US dominance of that country's political and economic affairs lead to the deforestation. Aristide was deposed with a coup backed by the CIA aftyer he had passed a law raising the minimum wage in Haiti to one dollar an hour. The US garment producers and other US agricultural interests bitterly opposed that reform and use their influence for US intervention. The depressed wages in Haiti caused cutting of the trees , as people could not afford fuel and could not afford decent building materials.

So their are natural phenomena and phenomena that have the veneeer of being natural , but the essence of being man-made. Appearance versus essence is the first law of dialectical materialism.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858267?

Yo Hurricane!


----------



## Devildog83

WOW - os2wiz - we have gone way past the climate change debate here. I think what we are talking about here is whether man is causing the planet to warm or if it's just happening naturally. I believe it's mostly due to nature myself and sure, there are many others who believe otherwise. I do on the other hand believe we can do our best to be good stewards and keep it as clean as possible. We just don't have to go broke doing it and use scare tactics to get it done. As far as all of the other stuff, I step off there because conspiracy theories are not my thing. I personally did not say we don't have anything to do with what happens to the environment but I do say we can't control the global climate and to think so would be arrogant. Driving my SUV is not going to make the seas rise and using my AC is not going to turn the Arctic into a dessert.

By the way does anyone have the H100i and is your RED LED working. Mine stopped working some time ago and with my color scheme RED is the only thing that makes sense?


----------



## Kannas

I got mine(http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009O7YUF6/)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I got mine(http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009O7YUF6/)


Nice, that should speed up your system.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858267?
> 
> Yo Hurricane!


I looked at that link, how did you get it to run just the physics?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I looked at that link, how did you get it to run just the physics?


You gotta buy 3dmark and run a custom run. Only choose physics.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858383


Spoiler: Warning: System Settings!







ughh im out.

bored of benching, and ruined every one of you loop guys.

And i wont be surprised if some people (maybe gertruude? and others) Will say this is codswallop.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You gotta buy 3dmark and run a custom run. Only choose physics.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858383
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: System Settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ughh im out.
> 
> bored of benching, and ruined every one of you loop guys.
> 
> And i know some people (maybe gertruude? and others) Will say this is codswallop.


No, we'll just tell you to actually use all 8 cores and watch your computer catch fire.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858383
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: System Settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ughh im out.
> 
> bored of benching, and ruined every one of you loop guys.
> 
> And i wont be surprised if some people (maybe gertruude? and others) Will say this is codswallop.


REPPED MAN!

now put a graphics score on that thing.

and to the haters, i know he was at this for effin hours

btw my turn!!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> WOW - os2wiz - we have gone way past the climate change debate here. I think what we are talking about here is whether man is causing the planet to warm or if it's just happening naturally. I believe it's mostly due to nature myself and sure, there are many others who believe otherwise. I do on the other hand believe we can do our best to be good stewards and keep it as clean as possible. We just don't have to go broke doing it and use scare tactics to get it done. As far as all of the other stuff, I step off there because conspiracy theories are not my thing. I personally did not say we don't have anything to do with what happens to the environment but I do say we can't control the global climate and to think so would be arrogant. Driving my SUV is not going to make the seas rise and using my AC is not going to turn the Arctic into a dessert.
> 
> By the way does anyone have the H100i and is your RED LED working. Mine stopped working some time ago and with my color scheme RED is the only thing that makes sense?


Well yes. I m not a conspiracy theorist. I simply look at the facts, see who benefits and loses from social policy. Others have done the ground work. So I stand on their shoulders so to speak.Sorry, don't have an H100i, just sold the rma H100i I got from Corsair to fund my H320 Swiftech when it is available later this month.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> No. The cause of global warming is increased activity from a -26.7 magnitude G2V class yellow dwarf star that is just 93 million miles away from the Earth:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the chart shows an increase during the age of the Vikings, when they were able to sail to and successfully colonize Greenland using 11th-century technology, a big dip during the "Little Ice Age" that followed, and steady increases since that period ended.
> 
> The Sun is very stable for a star, but it's not constant. And it doesn't make much change to affect Earth. The average temperature of Earth is 288K (15C, 59F), and if the Sun increases in output by just one percent, that's an extra 2.8K (or C) of heat, meaning about a 5F increase over time (for us Americans) will eventually occur.
> 
> I'm all in favor of cutting back on CO2 emissions that we're putting into the air, but doing so wisely and not destroying civilization in the process. But that's not the problem with the earth warming. We can't turn the Sun down, and we wouldn't want to go back to the Little Ice Age anyway. If that trend had gone on, we'd have eventually ended up in a real Ice Age.






why should we cut down on them? so wind mill farms can kill off endangered species ?( a bird not seen in 20 years was just seen in england iirc, while several bird waters were taking pics this very thing just happened.......
or we can strip the earth of more resources to make these solar panels, green cars ( fun fact did you know prius cars do more harm then they fix strip mining for all them batteries )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> go post in another forum if you want to talk about global warming is all i am saying. I am not going to debate the cause and effects of it here on a computer forum.
> 
> On another note, co2 is a pollutant. Everything is a pollutant, it just depends on the quantity. (even water can kill you, if you drink to much) While the temperatures that are increasing that is not the primary concern. The primary concerns is the amount of Co2 in the air, sea level rise, and ecosystems having to cope with the changes. Huge study was conducted about it in submarines for example. Very serious issue we will face if we cannot curve our ways of releasing this gas into the atmosphere. I won't go in to detail because I don't care to waste my time on this particular forum.





hate to break it to you
1 co2 makes for 4% of our atmosphere.
2 plants use co2 and "breathe" oxygen out
3 we use oxygen and breathe co2 out
4 who are you to tell me what to post and where to post it?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If we were restricted to just talking about PD, this thread would be as dead as every benchmark thread in the OP, which is not desirable...
> 
> This is a club for 8320/50 owners to talk about what they wish. There have not been any direct insults, and every one has stayed calm. There is no "off topic" here. This is not the "Official 8320/50 benchmarks thread", this is an owners club. As long as they help people who need it, I really don't care what interesting topic of the day they want to talk about, and I (The OP of the thread and owner of the club) will allow it. If you don't like it, or that I let people talk about whatever, then leave and find another thread, like the BD/PD one.






i was just about to say the reason this is a fun thread is the fact we can talk about everything !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is exactly why there's more and more new people comnig through the vishera thread. Its diverse in the subjects and they know they will get good information
> 
> We get the typical know it alls passing through from time to time, but thats to be expected.
> 
> Im just a little annoyed how easy it is to get infractions though, seems calling someone an idiot isnt allowed which is a bit strange seeing how many pass through





ill+1 that


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858383
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: System Settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ughh im out.
> 
> bored of benching, and ruined every one of you loop guys.
> 
> And i wont be surprised if some people (maybe gertruude? and others) Will say this is codswallop.





when you can bench @ 5.5 ghz in the summer we will talk


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, we'll just tell you to actually use all 8 cores and watch your computer catch fire.


LOL ROFL . Heading back to Micro Center tomorrow. The Asrock Extreme 6 has a defect. Only reading memory from slot 3 (B1). The other slots are bad. Got to get this build done. I am just waiting to see my nephew, Terell's expression when he has this computer at home. I'll load 1 of my 3 pc license version of Home/Student on his drive and he'll be good to go.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> why should we cut down on them? so wind mill farms can kill off endangered species ?( a bird not seen in 20 years was just seen in england iirc, while several bird waters were taking pics this very thing just happened.......
> or we can strip the earth of more resources to make these solar panels, green cars ( fun fact did you know prius cars do more harm then they fix strip mining for all them batteries )
> hate to break it to you
> 1 co2 makes for 4% of our atmosphere.
> 2 plants use co2 and "breathe" oxygen out
> 3 we use oxygen and breathe co2 out
> 4 who are you to tell me what to post and where to post it?
> 
> i was just about to say the reason this is a fun thread is the fact we can talk about everything !
> ill+1 that
> when you can bench @ 5.5 ghz in the summer we will talk


Actually I am in favor of abolition of the automobile. it is an outmoded transport method. Quality mass transport could easily replace this dinosaur for 90% of the population. Save money , save gas, save commutation times for most people who are stuck in traffic jams on freeways. For Red's benefit we can allow some for recreation on some proving grounds.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Actually I am in favor of abolition of the automobile. it is an outmoded transport method. Quality mass transport could easily replace this dinosaur for 90% of the population. Save money , save gas, save commutation times for most people who are stuck in traffic jams on freeways. For Red's benefit we can allow some for recreation on some proving grounds.


please start using multi quote.

you can keep it
i am 100% in favor of abolishing mass transport, why should i pay taxes for other people to get places?

not to mention i hate it.

ill keep my hemis


Spoiler: please note this is not a direct attack but a blanket statement



as for pollution. i learned long ago, you want to live forever? then learn to stop breathing because every breath is 1 breath closer to death. pollution is over politicized. and is just another scare tactic, more gasses that are "unhealthy" spew from the earths crust then we will ever make.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> why should we cut down on them? so wind mill farms can kill off endangered species ?( a bird not seen in 20 years was just seen in england iirc, while several bird waters were taking pics this very thing just happened.......
> or we can strip the earth of more resources to make these solar panels, green cars ( fun fact did you know prius cars do more harm then they fix strip mining for all them batteries )
> hate to break it to you
> 1 co2 makes for 4% of our atmosphere.
> 2 plants use co2 and "breathe" oxygen out
> 3 we use oxygen and breathe co2 out
> 4 who are you to tell me what to post and where to post it?
> 
> i was just about to say the reason this is a fun thread is the fact we can talk about everything !
> ill+1 that
> when you can bench @ 5.5 ghz in the summer we will talk
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I am in favor of abolition of the automobile. it is an outmoded transport method. *Quality mass transport could easily replace this dinosaur for 90% of the population.* Save money , save gas, save commutation times for most people who are stuck in traffic jams on freeways. For Red's benefit we can allow some for recreation on some proving grounds.
Click to expand...

See, as you live in New York I can see how you'd think that. Inner Chicago is much the same, but... Outside of cities, no it can not. Certainly can't for road trips or moving a lot of equipment personally between states.

Take it from someone who has driven in over half the states in the past 6 months, Mass Transit is useless once you get to the suburbs and beyond. And no, Cities proper do not contain 90% of population.


Spoiler: State list because why not



Illinois
Indiana
Michigan
Ohio
Pennsylvania
Maryland
New Jersey
Delaware
New York
Virginia
West Virginia
North Carolina
Tennessee
Kentucky
Wisconsin
Iowa
Missouri
Nebraska
Kansas
Oklahoma
Texas
Colorado
New Mexico
Arizona
Utah
Nevada
California

Oh, and Ontario Canada.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Actually I am in favor of abolition of the automobile. it is an outmoded transport method. Quality mass transport could easily replace this dinosaur for 90% of the population.


Without reading all the posts that prompted you to post that. It is kind of obvious you are from NY. That is about the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. "Maybe" in a big city like NY, but in the VAST majority of the U.S. it is a necessity.

I would say there has to be something better than the internal combustion engine and electric cars with the lithium batteries are not the answer, but cars are needed and aren't going away anytime soon.


----------



## brad1138

I have found 4620 (220x21) to be my sweet spot. I have also found, on my MoBo anyway, that it is much more stable and cool with LLC off. With LLC on (set to Extreme) I set VCore to +.025 to be stable at 220x21 and it will get to about 58C after running IBT on High or Very High (it occasionally fails VH test). With LLC off (set to Auto) I have the VCore set to +.150 and it will only get to ~52C when running IBT on H or VH, and it has yet to fail on VH. The VCore reading in CPU-Z during stress is similar in either setting, about 1.440 (+/-.012)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

no matter where you go in ontario the transit system sucks....

we had a 6 month strike last year, starting in the dead of winter.. and yet they still insist on raising fares every year and yet their drivers rarely make their stops on time.

thanks harper, thanks mcginty, thanks crack head ford..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Without reading all the posts that prompted you to post that. It is kind of obvious you are from NY. That is about the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. "Maybe" in a big city like NY, but in the VAST majority of the U.S. it is a necessity.
> 
> I would say there has to be something better than the internal combustion engine and electric cars with the lithium batteries are not the answer, but cars are needed and aren't going away anytime soon.


not to mention those in the transportation industry would be out of a job... long haul truckers, pizza delivery guys... all gone if MASS transpo is the only way to go.

ive only been in two moter accidents in the last 4 years. both were legally faulted to the other party, who in both cases happened to be a transit worker in a transit vehicle.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858267?
> 
> Yo Hurricane!


Yep great score


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Actually I am in favor of abolition of the automobile. it is an outmoded transport method. Quality mass transport could easily replace this dinosaur for 90% of the population. Save money , save gas, save commutation times for most people who are stuck in traffic jams on freeways. For Red's benefit we can allow some for recreation on some proving grounds.


not even all big citys that idea cokes close to working. LA and Houston tuere is not much of a way to get around own transportation. In both cities they have a mass transit system however you couldnt get everwherre. Also even if it was expanded on to reach 90% which would cost billions in each city it still would not be worth it. In houston to get halfway across town on a bus it takes an hour and a half. If I need to go from the west side to the north 2 and a half hours. That is all city proper. If 8 je3d to hit the suburbs 3 hours and if I need to go across town 3.5 hours. Now if I have a car even the longest time, not including rush hour 40 minutes in rush hour an hour and a half. Some infastructures do not support mass transit well. I am for it but not abolishing autos time is money money is new processors hah


----------



## Austel

In the last couple of weeks I've done some upgrades to my AMD rig. Prior to the changes I was able to get a stable 4.8ghz using the settings below. This had a max temp of 64 degrees during a Prime95 test and settled around 61 degrees.

CPU Clock: 4810 mhz
FSB: 260 mhz
Multi: 18.5
NB Clock: 2340.1
HT Clock: 2340.1
VCore: 1.476v
LLC: Extreme

I've now installed Corsair XMS3 2000 ram running at 9-10-9-27. As soon as I put this in I had a lot of stability issues so had to low the OC to 4.71ghz. I found that with the 2000 ram I had to increase Vcore a little bit and resulting in temps that weren't suitable for 24/7 OC. I upgraded the Noctua NH-D14 to a Corsair H100i. This is an awesome cooler and temps dropped by about 13 degrees. As soon as the XMS3 ram went over 2000 I was getting blue screens and the FSB overclock resulting in minimal performance increase. So through some testing I found that if I dropped my FSB down to 214 and increased multi to 23.5 I was able to run a stable 5.029ghz at 53 degrees during a 12 hr prime95 test. NB had to reduced to 2140 otherwise I got rounding errors. The H100i is so quiet and you can barely hear it. In the end this is the config used to get the 5.029ghz stable. This is a good balance of performance and stability.

CPU Clock: 5.028Ghz
FSB: 214
Multi: 23.5
NB Clock: 2140
HT Clock: 2340
VCore: 1.538
LLC: Extreme
Temps: Max temp during 12hr Prime95 test was 53 degrees using H100i balanced mode.

3DMark Performance: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859857
3DMark Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859657
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859657
CineBench CPU: 8.50
CineBench CPU (Single core): 1.32

Recently I installed Crysis 3 to see how the new OC would run. This was the first time I've every played Crysis 3







. I have to say this game is basically a stress test lol. During the game I alt tabbed to check CPU temps and utilisation. At one stage I saw all cores around 65-69% and temps ranged from 40-50 depending on load. This was at the most extreme parts of the game and really highlights the importance of a stable OC and good temps. I played crisis for 7hrs straight on highest graphics settings and never missed a beat. I also run a FRAPs benchmark and got min FPS: LOW 50, AVG: 59, MAX: 64 on the highest graphics setting. Really happy at how it run and definitely proves that the FX 8350 is a good gaming chip. PC is so stable with the 5ghz OC and always runs at good temps. Also I run Prime95 last night for about 10hrs and not long after I played Crysis 3 for 7hrs and no stability issues. I've used the 5ghz OC in World of Warcraft for hours and same with Need for Speed most wanted for lengthy periods. Based on the results I'm confident the OC is stable, temps are low and resulted in really good performance. Benchmarks and performance in general compare well with Intel. I really don't understand why there's so much hate towards the FX-8350.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austel*
> 
> In the last couple of weeks I've done some upgrades to my AMD rig. Prior to the changes I was able to get a stable 4.8ghz using the settings below. This had a max temp of 64 degrees during a Prime95 test and settled around 61 degrees.
> 
> CPU Clock: 4810 mhz
> FSB: 260 mhz
> Multi: 18.5
> NB Clock: 2340.1
> HT Clock: 2340.1
> VCore: 1.476v
> LLC: Extreme
> 
> I've now installed Corsair XMS3 2000 ram running at 9-10-9-27. As soon as I put this in I had a lot of stability issues so had to low the OC to 4.71ghz. I found that with the 2000 ram I had to increase Vcore a little bit and resulting in temps that weren't suitable for 24/7 OC. I upgraded the Noctua NH-D14 to a Corsair H100i. This is an awesome cooler and temps dropped by about 13 degrees. As soon as the XMS3 ram went over 2000 I was getting blue screens and the FSB overclock resulting in minimal performance increase. So through some testing I found that if I dropped my FSB down to 214 and increased multi to 23.5 I was able to run a stable 5.029ghz at 53 degrees during a 12 hr prime95 test. NB had to reduced to 2140 otherwise I got rounding errors. The H100i is so quiet and you can barely hear it. In the end this is the config used to get the 5.029ghz stable. This is a good balance of performance and stability.
> 
> CPU Clock: 5.028Ghz
> FSB: 214
> Multi: 23.5
> NB Clock: 2140
> HT Clock: 2340
> VCore: 1.538
> LLC: Extreme
> Temps: Max temp during 12hr Prime95 test was 53 degrees using H100i balanced mode.
> 
> 3DMark Performance: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859857
> 3DMark Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859657
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6859657
> CineBench CPU: 8.50
> CineBench CPU (Single core): 1.32
> 
> Recently I installed Crysis 3 to see how the new OC would run. This was the first time I've every played Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to say this game is basically a stress test lol. During the game I alt tabbed to check CPU temps and utilisation. At one stage I saw all cores around 65-69% and temps ranged from 40-50 depending on load. This was at the most extreme parts of the game and really highlights the importance of a stable OC and good temps. I played crisis for 7hrs straight on highest graphics settings and never missed a beat. I also run a FRAPs benchmark and got min FPS: LOW 50, AVG: 59, MAX: 64 on the highest graphics setting. Really happy at how it run and definitely proves that the FX 8350 is a good gaming chip. PC is so stable with the 5ghz OC and always runs at good temps. Also I run Prime95 last night for about 10hrs and not long after I played Crysis 3 for 7hrs and no stability issues. I've used the 5ghz OC in World of Warcraft for hours and same with Need for Speed most wanted for lengthy periods. Based on the results I'm confident the OC is stable, temps are low and resulted in really good performance. Benchmarks and performance in general compare well with Intel. I really don't understand why there's so much hate towards the FX-8350.


fanbois thats why.... also crysis 3 is developee for multi core which is nice just goes to show that multithreaded coding is needed and is worth wile. This will be the trend for the next couple years.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep great score


he beat it

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858383


----------



## 2advanced

.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> why should we cut down on them? so wind mill farms can kill off endangered species ?( a bird not seen in 20 years was just seen in england iirc, while several bird waters were taking pics this very thing just happened.......
> or we can strip the earth of more resources to make these solar panels, green cars ( fun fact did you know prius cars do more harm then they fix strip mining for all them batteries )
> hate to break it to you
> 1 co2 makes for 4% of our atmosphere.
> 2 plants use co2 and "breathe" oxygen out
> 3 we use oxygen and breathe co2 out
> 4 who are you to tell me what to post and where to post it?
> 
> i was just about to say the reason this is a fun thread is the fact we can talk about everything !
> ill+1 that
> when you can bench @ 5.5 ghz in the summer we will talk


If you come even CLOSE with a LOOP we will talk


----------



## Rangerjr1

Owned by AIR!

Sorry i just had to.


----------



## d1nky

hahaha! mofo!

im getting there slowly, nearly fried my mobo NB because im half asleep lol

at about 9250 so far


----------



## hurricane28

my highest was in the 98.. can't find the score tho but it is in the 3Dmark11 thread somewhere.

For some weird reason i can't run any 3Dmark benches because it crashes immediately, i think it has to do with the GREAT nvidia drivers lately -_-


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> my highest was in the 98.. can't find the score tho but it is in the 3Dmark11 thread somewhere.
> 
> For some weird reason i can't run any 3Dmark benches because it crashes immediately, i think it has to do with the GREAT nvidia drivers lately -_-


Ahh you cant find it right?


----------



## hurricane28

i did not look for it jet have some other stuff to do.

Also if i can remember correct you answered at that score and that was the main reason why you bought other RAM because you could not come close to my score with your kingston RAM


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i did not look for it jet have some other stuff to do.
> 
> Also if i can remember correct you answered at that score and that was the main reason why you bought other RAM because you could not come close to my score with your kingston RAM


I can remember the 9500-9600 score. But never a 9800.


----------



## d1nky

haha get ruined by my aircooled rig........ get ruined by 3d11 physics!! http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+physics+score/version+1.0.5


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you come even CLOSE with a LOOP we will talk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Owned by AIR!
> 
> Sorry i just had to.


umm ok. ill just drop this here again
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211

top that buddy

again that was my saber kitty working on this chv mem ocing now , my saber tooth could do better it seems ....... i cant boot @2400 1t with my chvz but my saberkitty could


----------



## d1nky

i think its bench time!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm ok. ill just drop this here again
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211
> 
> top that buddy
> 
> again that was my saber kitty working on this chv mem ocing now , my saber tooth could do better it seems ....... i cant boot @2400 1t with my chvz but my saberkitty could


yeah but you should get higher cpu clocks which cpu is a bit better for physics


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm ok. ill just drop this here again
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211
> 
> top that buddy
> 
> again that was my saber kitty working on this chv mem ocing now , my saber tooth could do better it seems ....... i cant boot @2400 1t with my chvz but my saberkitty could


Knew you would beat me hahaha, just wanted my moment as the top air benchmarker in this thread!

Good job mega!


----------



## Mega Man

you still top air bencher that i have seen


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still top air bencher that i have seen


I had to be a little cocky to put you into gear, as you see it gave you the motivation to beat me hahahah.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Hehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I had to be a little cocky to put you into gear, as you see it gave you the motivation to beat me hahahah.


he had that score before


----------



## Mega Man

huh i ran that bench months ago ?

i am working on my chvz now but not really having much lucks memory has always given me problems lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh i ran that bench months ago ?
> 
> i am working on my chvz now but not really having much lucks memory has always given me problems lol


Oh you did? Well i cant remember, good score anyways!


----------



## Mega Man

if it makes you feel better you beat me on l2 cache


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if it makes you feel better you beat me on l2 cache


Yay!


----------



## Rangerjr1

also i noticed i have nr1 spot for 7950 and 8350!


----------



## d1nky

not for long


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I can remember the 9500-9600 score. But never a 9800.


Oh okay well maybe i am confused with firestrike lol

I will do new benchmark when the issue is solved.


----------



## Cores

Got my 8320 and Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Only managed to get to 4.6GHz. I tried 4.7GHz but the voltage required for it drove my temperatures too high for my H100i to handle, resulting in BSODs. Just an unfortunate disadvantage of summer. Not bad though, quite liking this CPU.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862948


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Got my 8320 and Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Only managed to get to 4.6GHz. I tried 4.7GHz but the voltage required for it drove my temperatures too high for my H100i to handle, resulting in BSODs. Just an unfortunate disadvantage of summer. Not bad though, quite liking this CPU.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862948


Oh i absolutely hate slow RAM, overclock the doms seriously.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh i absolutely hate slow RAM, overclock the doms seriously.


Actually, this is different to my sig rig. I have Corsair Vengeance running right now. The Dominators aren't with me yet, but I'm getting them free of charge. The sig rig is how it should be by the end of 2013.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Actually, this is different to my sig rig. I have Corsair Vengeance running right now. The Dominators aren't with me yet, but I'm getting them free of charge.


Okay maybe you should put timings to 11-12-12-32 because its probably unstable at 1600. Damn vengeance RAM...


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS071313&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS071313-_-EMC-071313-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13131877-L05B

Good price on what some users here consider to be their favorite board


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Actually, this is different to my sig rig. I have Corsair Vengeance running right now. The Dominators aren't with me yet, but I'm getting them free of charge.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay maybe you should put timings to 11-12-12-32 because its probably unstable at 1600. Damn vengeance RAM...
Click to expand...

I run 2 2x4GB 1600 10-10-10 Vengeance kits at 1800 8-8-8 on stock voltage (1.5v) on a Deneb, do you really want to start up with your Corsair hate again?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I run 2 2x4GB 1600 10-10-10 Vengeance kits at 1800 8-8-8 on stock voltage (1.5v) on a Deneb, do you really want to start up with your Corsair hate again?


Im sorry that you love Corsair so much.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im sorry that you love Corsair so much.


I um did 133 on a k6 one time at cas 2







450mhz of fury


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if it makes you feel better you beat me on l2 cache


Does this look good?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Does this look good?


What the ....

Whats with the child?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What the ....
> 
> Whats with the child?


I don't know it's part of crystal disk.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What the ....
> 
> Whats with the child?


just the stupid skin the newest download of crystal mark comes with... utterly offputting..


----------



## d1nky

youre comparing memory speeds to SSD/HDD speeds?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> youre comparing memory speeds to SSD/HDD speeds?


I know I am just goofin' off. I created a RAM disk and wanted to bench it and see how good it was.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Does this look good?


most of the screen shots including mine have been at 5 runs of 1000mb



edit: errr.. just check 1000mb not 1024


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> most of the screen shots including mine have been at 5 runs of 1000mb
> 
> 
> 
> edit: errr.. just check 1000mb not 1024


I'll try it.


----------



## Devildog83

I am way behind your scores but I am running at 2200 mhz.



Still close to the same.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am way behind your scores but I am running at 2200 mhz.


why are you running @ 2200 when you've got 2400 tridents?

@2133


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why are you running @ 2200 when you've got 2400 tridents?
> 
> @2133


Just haven't got there yet. How are yours so much higher? Gotta learn somehow.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

the 2133 set is XMP profile 2 with NB and HT synced

post up a cpuz screen shot like mine, so we can see where your nb and ht are at.

a hwinfo64 that shows voltages would be helpufl also


----------



## Devildog83

Heres what I got but it didn't like to run there. Seemed to be stable under full load but tried to play just a you-tube video and it would not play smooth. I had CPU/NB volts @ 1.3


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hers what I got but it didn't like to run there. Seemed to be stable under full load but tried to play just a you-tube video and it would not play smooth.


Try 2133 with tighter timings.


----------



## Devildog83

Here is @ 2200 and it runs just fine. That's why I stopped there in the 1st place. Can't seem to get stable @ 2400.


----------



## d1nky

edit cba


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Try 2133 with tighter timings.


I second that.. if you can get 2133 at cas 8 or 9


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I second that.. if you can get 2133 at cas 8 or 9


I would go for low tRCD and ns.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I would go for low tRCD and ns.


I still like my 8 8 8 24 timings for 2133


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I still like my 8 8 8 24 timings for 2133


pardon?? CL8s on 2133??

voltages? subtimings? i may try this!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I still like my 8 8 8 24 timings for 2133


lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> pardon?? CL8s on 2133??
> 
> voltages? subtimings? i may try this!


1.5v umm pic is somewhere

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1527893/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order

may be wrong on the volts ill have to check but im not home so itll have to wait


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 1.5v umm pic is somewhere


ya subtimings are what? similar to 2133mhz or 1800mhz jedecs?

i can get as low as 9 on a couple at 2000mhz 1.7v! subtimings tight as a nuns .......

pics would be nice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ya subtimings are what? similar to 2133mhz or 1800mhz jedecs?
> 
> i can get as low as 9 on a couple at 2000mhz 1.7v! subtimings tight as a nuns .......
> 
> pics would be nice


subs are 1866 I think


----------



## d1nky

fairplay, nice set of ram ya got there.

i hope they and the cpu are stable with them and not (hurricane) stable like ranger LOL


----------



## Devildog83

I think I have it figured out.

I am OC'ing with FSB @ and not the multiplier to 4.7 because I run cool that way, if I lower the FSB and raise the multiplier I run too hot. With the FSB @ 235 I my memory timings are either 1800 or 2200, can't get it to 2133. If I had a full W/C loop I might be able to use a combination of the 2 but with the H100i 4.7 @ 1.40v and the RAM @ 2200 11-11-11-33 1.65 seems to run very smooth and nice and cool. I like it there but I wanted to see about going further and can but I will need more cooling to raise the voltages any higher than they are. After I get a GPU upgrade and upgrade the SSD to an 840 pro I will start on a full loop.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> fairplay, nice set of ram ya got there.
> 
> i hope they and the cpu are stable with them and not (hurricane) stable like ranger LOL


I can game with em in crysis 3 if that means much... also passes 32m superpi havent ran memtest but 2400 at cas9 seems to work better for me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think I have it figured out.
> 
> I am OC'ing with FSB @ and not the multiplier to 4.7 because I run cool that way, if I lower the FSB and raise the multiplier I run too hot. With the FSB @ 235 I my memory timings are either 1800 or 2200, can't get it to 2133. If I had a full W/C loop I might be able to use a combination of the 2 but with the H100i 4.7 @ 1.40v and the RAM @ 2200 11-11-11-33 1.65 seems to run very smooth and nice and cool. I like it there but I wanted to see about going further and can but I will need more cooling to raise the voltages any higher than they are. After I get a GPU upgrade and upgrade the SSD to an 840 pro I will start on a full loop.


you should be able to go higher than that with an h100 what are your temps now?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> fairplay, nice set of ram ya got there.
> 
> i hope they and the cpu are stable with them and not (hurricane) stable like ranger LOL


Hey i am stable for weeks now with no issues so far









i am running mine at 2400 11-11-11-33 timings maybe can get tightener timings but i am too lazy and too busy to play with my PC for now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey i am stable for weeks now with no issues so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am running mine at 2400 11-11-11-33 timings maybe can get tightener timings but i am too lazy and too busy to play with my PC for now.


Prime blend that, ill guarantee you it wont stay stable.


----------



## d1nky

so none of you fools are stable hahaha!

prime or memtest please!

IBT i can get 5ghz piece of wee. with little volts but crash while gaming. memory damn, what ever i boot on is stable gaming.

cmon guys ya setting a bad example, maybe upload some vids to youtube









and '' ive been stable for two weeks at idle'' jeez try folding!!!

go PRIME or go home! and dont give me the ''oh my pc doesnt like prime'' its in the timings if ya maxed on vcore or your chip sucks.

also water does little for reaching that 5ghz apart from allowing more volts, which FX chips tend not to like.

edit: ive just wrote, an electronic component 'tends not to like' i mean metaphorically. Not literally, well unless ones a bully and the other effed his mum in the arse while daddy was out fishing


----------



## hurricane28

Perhaps not, but why would i do prime blend test when i am stable at all the things i do?

I noticed that when i test with Prime i was not stable but no matter what i do like gaming, transfer large amounts of data etc. etc. i never have any problems so i don't see any reason to get Prime stable









I never use full 100% of my CPU and i do not do things like render video's or any other heavy programs, sometimes fruityloops for my music but that is not that hard either.

When i use heavily programs and i am not stable at my settings now i would consider Prime stable but i figured out on my own without any stability program when i am stable and for me that is more of an challenge than use stability programs if you know what i mean.

I do think prime is an excellent program but i don't have to use it to find my stability


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Perhaps not, but why would i do prime blend test when i am stable at all the things i do?
> 
> I noticed that when i test with Prime i was not stable but no matter what i do like gaming, transfer large amounts of data etc. etc. i never have any problems so i don't see any reason to get Prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never use full 100% of my CPU and i do not do things like render video's or any other heavy programs, sometimes fruityloops for my music but that is not that hard either.
> 
> When i use heavily programs and i am not stable at my settings now i would consider Prime stable but i figured out on my own without any stability program when i am stable and for me that is more of an challenge than use stability programs if you know what i mean.
> 
> I do think prime is an excellent program but i don't have to use it to find my stability


beacause youre a ***!

how many glitches, bsods, funny cursor movements, pauses, bugs, slight lockups etc have ya had??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Heres what I got but it didn't like to run there. Seemed to be stable under full load but tried to play just a you-tube video and it would not play smooth. I had CPU/NB volts @ 1.3


like others have said your timings are loose as hell.

thought trident 2400s were spesified to 10-12-12-31 @1.6v

imho. you dont have enough volts on the cpu/nb, the nb and the ht.

your nb @ 2500+ should be enough with 1.3 - 1.35 v. take your ht up to 3000 or 3100 atleast with similar volts to the nb


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> like others have said your timings are loose as hell.
> 
> thought trident 2400s were spesified to 10-12-12-31 @1.6v
> 
> imho. you dont have enough volts on the cpu/nb, the nb and the ht.
> 
> your nb @ 2500+ should be enough with 1.3 - 1.35 v. take your ht up to 3000 or 3100 atleast with similar volts to the nb


There is also the fact that only some 8350s can handle 2400. Mine cant, so i run 2133.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> like others have said your timings are loose as hell.
> 
> thought trident 2400s were spesified to 10-12-12-31 @1.6v
> 
> imho. you dont have enough volts on the cpu/nb, the nb and the ht.
> 
> your nb @ 2500+ should be enough with 1.3 - 1.35 v. take your ht up to 3000 or 3100 atleast with similar volts to the nb


I can try that. Is 1.45v ok for the CPU? I have tried to go higher on this but when I run a load stability program it get's hot. Seems stable but I don't want to run a 24/7 OC that is that hot. I could be just paranoid but I can't afford to burn anything up. This board is only supposed to take 1866 without OC and those #'s seem high to run 24/7. Ah hell, I why not.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I can try that. Is 1.45v ok for the CPU? I have tried to go higher on this but when I run a load stability program it get's hot. Seems stable but I don't want to run a 24/7 OC that is that hot. I could be just paranoid but I can't afford to burn anything up. This board is only supposed to take 1866 without OC and those #'s seem high to run 24/7. Ah hell, I why not.


Well you wont fry anything if the RAM is unstable due to timings. And yea, i would say up 1.5V is fine if you can keep it under 60c at load.


----------



## MadGoat

so what about flat black screen restarts under full load stress? think i'm running out of them electro-juice?

ehh everything else is stable...


----------



## cssorkinman

I had an interesting day.
It consisted of reformatting the hard drive and installing a fresh copy of Windows 7 on my elderly mother's virus ridden computer ( she just can't stand not clicking on something that has "free" on it







)
It has a 7850 Kuma, MSI motherboard ,2 gigs of 1066 mhz ram 4-4-4-12 and a 640 gb caviar black.
Later in the day I set up a new pre-built rig, installed all the windows updates and prepped it for deployment where I work.
Its got a 4770 I 7 with 8 gigs of 1600mhz ram and a nameless 7200 rpm 1 TB hard drive.

If I didn't know which one I was using while doing the updates, surfing and installing programs, I would have sworn the old AMD was the newer, more expensive rig. I just don't get it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had an interesting day.
> It consisted of reformatting the hard drive and installing a fresh copy of Windows 7 on my elderly mother's virus ridden computer ( she just can't stand not clicking on something that has "free" on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It has a 7850 Kuma, MSI motherboard ,2 gigs of 1066 mhz ram 4-4-4-12 and a 640 gb caviar black.
> Later in the day I set up a new pre-built rig, installed all the windows updates and prepped it for deployment where I work.
> Its got a 4770 I 7 with 8 gigs of 1600mhz ram and a nameless 7200 rpm 1 TB hard drive.
> 
> If I didn't know which one I was using while doing the updates, surfing and installing programs, I would have sworn the old AMD was the newer, more expensive rig. I just don't get it.


I think it was you that mention dear grams couldn't pass up the opportunity to click on buttons that said free.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well you wont fry anything if the RAM is unstable due to timings. And yea, i would say up 1.5V is fine if you can keep it under 60c at load.


Holy crap, I set everything like you said. Loaded into windows fine the 1st time. I got these.





The NB temp hit 60 and I decided I would wait until I could get a fan on the NB/VRMS so I rebooted to set it back. Everything went haywire.

The asmedia usb controller shut off, the onboard sound shut off, even the boot logo screen went back to stock. I had issues booting and the thing reset to auto stock settings @ 4.0 Ghz and 1333 memory. Once I figured out what the hell happened I was OK but it scared the hell out of me. I thought something went for sure. Is there anything in the specs that you see that could cause all of that because I touched none of it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Holy crap, I set everything like you said. Loaded into windows fine the 1st time. I got these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NB temp hit 60 and I decided I would wait until I could get a fan on the NB/VRMS so I rebooted to set it back. Everything went haywire.
> 
> The asmedia usb controller shut off, the onboard sound shut off, even the boot logo screen went back to stock. I had issues booting and the thing reset to auto stock settings @ 4.0 Ghz and 1333 memory. Once I figured out what the hell happened I was OK but it scared the hell out of me. I thought something went for sure. Is there anything in the specs that you see that could cause all of that because I touched none of it.


that almost sounds like it was a failed oc recovery


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that almost sounds like it was a failed oc recovery


It was but not like any I have gone thru before.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It was but not like any I have gone thru before.


notch your tRCD up to 12. its at 11.

i've found tRCD , - / + one point can make or break an OC.

Edit: with my g skills. edit brain fart forgot to finish the thought


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> There is also the fact that only some 8350s can handle 2400. Mine cant, so i run 2133.


hmm guess i'm lucky, took me awhile to get 2400 stable, i just assumed it wasn't the easiest thing to do.

2133 isn't bad either, if you can get nice tight timings it can give 2400's a nice run for their money.

can you run 2133 at higher then 300 fsb? i think its like 318 or 320 something.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> See, as you live in New York I can see how you'd think that. Inner Chicago is much the same, but... Outside of cities, no it can not. Certainly can't for road trips or moving a lot of equipment personally between states.
> 
> Take it from someone who has driven in over half the states in the past 6 months, Mass Transit is useless once you get to the suburbs and beyond. And no, Cities proper do not contain 90% of population.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: State list because why not
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois
> Indiana
> Michigan
> Ohio
> Pennsylvania
> Maryland
> New Jersey
> Delaware
> New York
> Virginia
> West Virginia
> North Carolina
> Tennessee
> Kentucky
> Wisconsin
> Iowa
> Missouri
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Colorado
> New Mexico
> Arizona
> Utah
> Nevada
> California
> 
> Oh, and Ontario Canada.


I do admit the western states would be a problem as well as rural regions. But I know you are wrong about the suburbs. We need a redesign of the suburbs. the single family home is losing ground to community development with townhouses and large commons areas with community recreation centers. Extensive use of electric and natural gas powered buses and jitneys could replace the automobile for most people. A new paradigm could be created with massive growth of on-line grocery shopping with door to door delivery. It is more logical, eliminates traffic jams and pollution caused by stalled traffic. I venture to say it could get people faster to where they have to go in many cases. The roadblock to a vast planned transportation network is big oil and the auto companies. They are a formidable adversary. This is what should and can be but I guess Wall Street wouldn't curry favor with any scheme that would erode their profits and anarchy of production.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> so none of you fools are stable hahaha!
> 
> prime or memtest please!
> 
> IBT i can get 5ghz piece of wee. with little volts but crash while gaming. memory damn, what ever i boot on is stable gaming.
> 
> cmon guys ya setting a bad example, maybe upload some vids to youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and '' ive been stable for two weeks at idle'' jeez try folding!!!
> 
> go PRIME or go home! and dont give me the ''oh my pc doesnt like prime'' its in the timings if ya maxed on vcore or your chip sucks.
> 
> also water does little for reaching that 5ghz apart from allowing more volts, which FX chips tend not to like.
> 
> edit: ive just wrote, an electronic component 'tends not to like' i mean metaphorically. Not literally, well unless ones a bully and the other effed his mum in the arse while daddy was out fishing


umm what about chips that fail prime at stock speeds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> how many glitches, bsods, funny cursor movements, pauses, bugs, slight lockups etc have ya had??


i get tons, usually on youtube, but always on flash are you saying my oc is unstable,. because i say flash sucks

also would like to note until their most recent update win8.1 hated flash. could not do anything with it, after that last update works fine...

also one thing i like about it. now you can shut down, restart from the left bottom corner right click they did something right


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Without reading all the posts that prompted you to post that. It is kind of obvious you are from NY. That is about the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. "Maybe" in a big city like NY, but in the VAST majority of the U.S. it is a necessity.
> 
> I would say there has to be something better than the internal combustion engine and electric cars with the lithium batteries are not the answer, but cars are needed and aren't going away anytime soon.


It is a non-sequitor that the current organization of society has no interest in aplanned society, though it can be greatly rewarding to the vast majority of the population. The main comment I see here is it could never happen or maybe never work. yes in a way you are all right and yet wrong. What the negativity reflects is an unconscious acceptance that the great concentration of power and wealth in society is actually stifling this type of innovation, as clearly as Intel stifles major innovation in this industry because of its monopolistic dominance. We all hear the stories of big oil buying up designs that could blow away the inefficiency of the internal combustion engine. Everybody accepts this as true and an ordained reality in this world. So we have some major contradictions in society that are holding back the energy and will of people to innovate for the common good. Only if "they" can find a way to mint bricks of gold from it will any of these innovations come to pass.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> See, as you live in New York I can see how you'd think that. Inner Chicago is much the same, but... Outside of cities, no it can not. Certainly can't for road trips or moving a lot of equipment personally between states.
> 
> Take it from someone who has driven in over half the states in the past 6 months, Mass Transit is useless once you get to the suburbs and beyond. And no, Cities proper do not contain 90% of population.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: State list because why not
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois
> Indiana
> Michigan
> Ohio
> Pennsylvania
> Maryland
> New Jersey
> Delaware
> New York
> Virginia
> West Virginia
> North Carolina
> Tennessee
> Kentucky
> Wisconsin
> Iowa
> Missouri
> Nebraska
> Kansas
> Oklahoma
> Texas
> Colorado
> New Mexico
> Arizona
> Utah
> Nevada
> California
> 
> Oh, and Ontario Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do admit the western states would be a problem as well as rural regions. *But I know you are wrong about the suburbs.* We need a redesign of the suburbs. *the single family home is losing ground to community development with townhouses and large commons areas with community recreation centers.* Extensive use of electric and natural gas powered buses and jitneys could replace the automobile for most people. A new paradigm could be created with massive growth of on-line grocery shopping with door to door delivery. It is more logical, eliminates traffic jams and pollution caused by stalled traffic. I venture to say it could get people faster to where they have to go in many cases. The roadblock to a vast planned transportation network is big oil and the auto companies. They are a formidable adversary. This is what should and can be but I guess Wall Street wouldn't curry favor with any scheme that would erode their profits and anarchy of production.
Click to expand...

Take it from someone who lives in the suburbs, no I am not... Seriously, get off this "Mass transit for everyone" kick. It will _never_ work outside of inner cities. That is why it has never expanded beyond them. We have to travel far greater distance to get to our destinations than inner city citizens do. There is more road to cover, with more people spread out and fewer things in walking distance. It isn't as simple as "Drop off these 30 people on 9th and Jefferson so they can walk the block to their job". It's more like "Lets drop these 30 people off at Jewel Osco, because if they want to go to Microcenter that's another 18 miles and they'll need to get on another bus, I need to go get more people". Half the things we drive to are farther away than the cities themselves are wide. Hell, the price to get to the train station, parking, and the ticket to get into chicago, and the ticket to get on a bus to drop you off 2 blocks from where you need to be here costs more than just driving yourself and paying for parking. It takes about the same amount of time too, but at least your car isn't on a schedule for when you can use it.

Also, no they are not... Where the hell are you getting your info? Do you know when that happens? It happens when the City expands, and the suburbs near the city become more city-like. The suburbs spread out too. When the bullseye of a dart board expands, it does not overtake the rings. The rings expand with it. It will not one day come to the point that there is the edge of skyscrapers directly next to farmers fields without buffer zones. That buffer zone, the suburbs, will be there.

You can dream all you want, and blame all the big corporations for why your dreams are not a reality, but there is a much simpler reason. If it were profitable and the people wanted it to happen, it would have. As it stands, it is not and they do not.

Everyone thinks they know how something should be run. It's usually how things are done where they are. Very rarely does someone actually do anything about it or even prove their way is right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> so none of you fools are stable hahaha!
> 
> prime or memtest please!
> 
> IBT i can get 5ghz piece of wee. with little volts but crash while gaming. memory damn, what ever i boot on is stable gaming.
> 
> cmon guys ya setting a bad example, maybe upload some vids to youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and '' ive been stable for two weeks at idle'' jeez try folding!!!
> 
> go PRIME or go home! and dont give me the ''oh my pc doesnt like prime'' its in the timings if ya maxed on vcore or your chip sucks.
> 
> also water does little for reaching that 5ghz apart from allowing more volts, which FX chips tend not to like.
> 
> edit: ive just wrote, an electronic component 'tends not to like' i mean metaphorically. Not literally, well unless ones a bully and the other effed his mum in the arse while daddy was out fishing
> 
> 
> 
> umm what about chips that fail prime at stock speeds?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> how many glitches, bsods, funny cursor movements, pauses, bugs, slight lockups etc have ya had??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *i get tons, usually on youtube, but always on flash are you saying my oc is unstable,. because i say flash sucks*
> 
> also would like to note until their most recent update win8.1 hated flash. could not do anything with it, after that last update works fine...
> 
> also one thing i like about it. now you can shut down, restart from the left bottom corner right click they did something right
Click to expand...

Youtube is HTML5 now, not Flash.


----------



## Mega Man

hehe i showed my ignorance. that is why i stick with hardware. i can understand it better !~ more machine engine like

still either way 8.1 was sucking till that last update.....


----------



## mjrhealth

If flash player is jerky your NB is to high, I cannot run mine above 2200 even with 1.3275 V on CPU NB, one boot, flash player is fine, next boot its unstable, at 2200 its happy even at stock, no flash issues. Funny thing is FSX works fine at higher clocks even with stock CPU Nb its only traiz2012 and flashplayer that have video related issues. Trainz seems to loos e screen sync, in fact my main screen when unstable needs to be switched off and on again for the sync to be rght. ODD.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks. but it works fine in win 7, just didnt in 8.1 until the patch


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> beacause youre a ***!
> 
> how many glitches, bsods, funny cursor movements, pauses, bugs, slight lockups etc have ya had??


LOl dude take it easy man,

i don't get glitches, bsods, funny cursor movements, pauses, bugs, slight lockups etc and my PC is turned on all day long









The only thing that bothers me are the crappy nvidia drivers


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is a non-sequitor that the current organization of society has no interest in aplanned society, though it can be greatly rewarding to the vast majority of the population. The main comment I see here is it could never happen or maybe never work. yes in a way you are all right and yet wrong. What the negativity reflects is an unconscious acceptance that the great concentration of power and wealth in society is actually stifling this type of innovation, as clearly as Intel stifles major innovation in this industry because of its monopolistic dominance. We all hear the stories of big oil buying up designs that could blow away the inefficiency of the internal combustion engine. Everybody accepts this as true and an ordained reality in this world. So we have some major contradictions in society that are holding back the energy and will of people to innovate for the common good. Only if "they" can find a way to mint bricks of gold from it will any of these innovations come to pass.


did you skip over what I wrote about it?


----------



## d1nky

hurricane i was only joking.


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,
Before I do the Ebay thing with the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 I reviewed. I thought I would see if anyone here in the club was interested. PM me if you are.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Before I do the Ebay thing with the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 I reviewed. I thought I would see if anyone here in the club was interested. PM me if you are.


Ahh too late. Just got mine....just curious but I guess the Ud7 board you have performs better than the Sabertooth? According to your sig you hit 5.2GHz with your CPU wow


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Before I do the Ebay thing with the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 I reviewed. I thought I would see if anyone here in the club was interested. PM me if you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh too late. Just got mine....just curious but I guess the Ud7 board you have performs better than the Sabertooth? According to your sig you hit 5.2GHz with your CPU wow
Click to expand...

Well the UD7 will run @ 5.34 stable, I run 5.2 24/7.
The UD7 supports 4 card Crossfire/SLI natively so thats a big factor for me.
I had a lot of interest in this board after I reviewed it as I had some remarkable results with it.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/

I just thought i would offer it up here first because I am partial to this club and the members here.and giv'em a good deal if someone wants it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is a non-sequitor that the current organization of society has no interest in aplanned society, though it can be greatly rewarding to the vast majority of the population. The main comment I see here is it could never happen or maybe never work. yes in a way you are all right and yet wrong. What the negativity reflects is an unconscious acceptance that the great concentration of power and wealth in society is actually stifling this type of innovation, as clearly as Intel stifles major innovation in this industry because of its monopolistic dominance. We all hear the stories of big oil buying up designs that could blow away the inefficiency of the internal combustion engine. Everybody accepts this as true and an ordained reality in this world. So we have some major contradictions in society that are holding back the energy and will of people to innovate for the common good. Only if "they" can find a way to mint bricks of gold from it will any of these innovations come to pass.


Here is my issue with what you are saying, I know you believe it but no, everyone doesn't accept the conspiracy theories. You assume too much my friend. I live in a city of around 100,000, I can walk out my front door and not see anyone sometimes. I don't have to take a subway train or a bus anywhere and I like it that way. I don't want to walk out the door and deal with masses of people 1st thing. I like living a 20 minute drive from a river in the forest. See the thing is, assuming that everyone would do that just because some folks think oil is the devil is crazy. Folks in the "Fly over states" have the right to live the way they want oil or not. We have made huge advancements in the way we use fossil fuels and in a relative short period of time will progress to the point where other options will be viable economically and then the changes will be made. I just think the alarmist approach is not helping. I have said it before, we are a smart people and will figure it out but crazy ideas like mass transit powered by solar or something are not the answer to the problem. Solar is 10 or 15 years from becoming 50% efficient and when that happens it will be well worth using to power our homes. Bio-fuels are going to replace a lot of fossil fuels in the near future but we are not there yet. Hydrogen power and some other types are a way off too but let's let it happen and not try to push us over the edge in the name of saving the planet because it's going to be here a long time and we will be just fine.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well the UD7 will run @ 5.34 stable, I run 5.2 24/7.
> The UD7 supports 4 card Crossfire/SLI natively so thats a big factor for me.
> I had a lot of interest in this board after I reviewed it as I had some remarkable results with it.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/
> 
> I just thought i would offer it up here first because I am partial to this club and the members here.and giv'em a good deal if someone wants it


Offer sent in pm


----------



## PhantomGhost

Bah...beat me to it Gertruude, lol. Oh well. I am having some of the strangest issues ever right now and I really can't explain them. Hey Mega, your problems with Youtube, did you have them on Windows 8 before you upgraded to 8.1?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Bah...beat me to it Gertruude, lol. Oh well. I am having some of the strangest issues ever right now and I really can't explain them. Hey Mega, your problems with Youtube, did you have them on Windows 8 before you upgraded to 8.1?


I had issues on Youtube when I went to 2400 Mhz but it was just stuttering badly. I have set it back too 2200 with loose timings because when I am at 4.7 all temps are good and it's very stable. I don't car eabout braking benchmark records I just want it to run pretty fast, cool and smooth, for now I have found the sweet spot.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> hurricane i was only joking.


I am sure you were . It is not the type of joke that is useful to the human spirit. Jokes about gender and race are not funny, they are destructive. i know you are a good guy.Just be more careful.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I had issues on Youtube when I went to 2400 Mhz but it was just stuttering badly. I have set it back too 2200 with loose timings because when I am at 4.7 all temps are good and it's very stable. I don't car eabout braking benchmark records I just want it to run pretty fast, cool and smooth, for now I have found the sweet spot.


Right now I am running completely stock, after I recently reinstalled Windows 8, my perfectly stable overclock that Ive used for months was no longer stable, wouldnt load Windows at all...no BSOD, just wouldnt load right, it was really confusing. Even at stock though, if I open up youtube on one monitor, and open a game on the other, the youtube video slows to about 1 FPS, while the audio plays perfectly fine... This is with a NB at 2200, all CPU settings are stock right now, I have spent so much time troubleshooting this Youtube issue I havent had time to see what caused the overclock to not work. What is weird is right before I did the reinstall (literally minutes, it was the last thing I did before I shutdown and started up the installer) was IBT AVX and it was perfectly stable, ran about 30 passes. 20 minutes later when the install finished and it wanted to reboot, fail...it got to the Window 8 "Please Wait..." screen, the screen would flicker black, then go back to that screen. Sat there for about an hour. I am completely stumped right now with this PC, I can't figure out what its doing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well the UD7 will run @ 5.34 stable, I run 5.2 24/7.
> The UD7 supports 4 card Crossfire/SLI natively so thats a big factor for me.
> I had a lot of interest in this board after I reviewed it as I had some remarkable results with it.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/
> 
> I just thought i would offer it up here first because I am partial to this club and the members here.and giv'em a good deal if someone wants it


Did you ever get the chance to test the Saber with quadfire?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Before I do the Ebay thing with the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 I reviewed. I thought I would see if anyone here in the club was interested. PM me if you are.


Just put it in the marketplace, you've got enough rep for that.

Plus it means Trader feedback for everyone involved. Even if you're just going to make a deal with someone here anyway. I put up the 990FXA-UD3 for M3tal in the marketplace, now he's got some traders rep which will help if he wants to buy or sell things in the future.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> hurricane i was only joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you were . It is not the type of joke that is useful to the human spirit. Jokes about gender and race are not funny, they are destructive. i know you are a good guy.Just be more careful.
Click to expand...

He's British. Unless he's suddenly adopted American slang (For it's great superiority, of course.








), what he said is not anywhere near as bad as you're making it out to be.

On that note, It's amazing what OCN does to one's perception of the world. I now more or less understand the ratio between various economies worldwide, pricing for parts worldwide, understand slang and adjust how I read things accordingly with where the person is from, and various other small things.

This may not be a big deal in the EU where there are lots of neighbors that need to be interacted with, but in the US there's usually not much need for any of that since our biggest neighbor is so much like us in most fields.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This may not be a big deal in the EU where there are lots of neighbors that need to be interacted with, but in the US there's usually not much need for any of that since our biggest neighbor is so much like us in most fields.


cept for one thing... you yanks don't say EH enough LMAO


----------



## ihatelolcats

isnt mexico our biggest neighbor?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> isnt mexico our biggest neighbor?


Canada is bigger.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> isnt mexico our biggest neighbor?


where do you think the majority of the northern states get their electricity from?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This may not be a big deal in the EU where there are lots of neighbors that need to be interacted with, but in the US there's usually not much need for any of that since our biggest neighbor is so much like us in most fields.
> 
> 
> 
> cept for one thing... you yanks don't say EH enough LMAO
Click to expand...

Well we do need something to tell us apart, don't we?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> isnt mexico our biggest neighbor?


Mexico borders 4 states and is maybe 1/4th the size of the US.

Look north.


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Ihatelolcats

Geography and GPU modding at its best eh?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well we do need something to tell us apart, don't we?


we this is true... the holsters and firearms might do it tho


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> we this is true... the holsters and firearms might do it tho


Or your avarage knowledge in geography.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Or your avarage knowledge in geography.


to be fair i don't really think they teach them much about whats above the main 48 states in school.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> to be fair i don't really think they teach them much about whats above the main 48 states in school.


Come on, he didnt know that canada is bigger than mexico...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Come on, he didnt know that canada is bigger than mexico...


ya i got nothing for that. atleast he didn't ask how i was powering my rig in my igloo..


----------



## d1nky

LOL ^^^

theres one thing here in the Uk that means good luck.

but there is just damn right naughty!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> we this is true... the holsters and firearms might do it tho
> 
> 
> 
> Or your avarage knowledge in geography.
Click to expand...

We mean if we're standing next to eachother talking. Almost everyone I talked to at the Toronto event from canada had almost no accent, like most Mid-westerners. Which makes sense since we're so close. Some of the slang is the same, we look alike, etc. Without actually talking to us or asking, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Or your avarage knowledge in geography.
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair i don't really think they teach them much about whats above the main 48 states in school.
Click to expand...

"Go there if there's a draft".

Ya, no, we don't teach much about you guys, sorry.









But really, our road/city infrastructure is very much the same (besides Mph vs Kph), our economies are close enough all the time, almost always within a few cents of one another, our phones use the same mobile frequencies, our carriers even have "canada plans" so we don't get charged roaming while we're there for like $20/mo. Even Toronto felt like what would happen if you merged New York and San Francisco.

It it wasnt for the border and Kph, you might have a hard time knowing you were in a foreign country.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Come on, he didnt know that canada is bigger than mexico...
> 
> 
> 
> ya i got nothing for that. atleast he didn't ask how i was powering my rig in my igloo..
Click to expand...

We mostly reserve that for Alaskans now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Go there if there's a draft".
> 
> Ya, no, we don't teach much about you guys, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, our road/city infrastructure is very much the same (besides Mph vs Kph), our economies are close enough all the time, almost always within a few cents of one another, our phones use the same mobile frequencies, our carriers even have "canada plans" so we don't get charged roaming while we're there for like $20/mo. Even Toronto felt like what would happen if you merged New York and San Francisco.
> 
> It it wasnt for the border and Kph, you might have a hard time knowing you were in a foreign country.


in all reality, the mph and kph pretty much amount to the same speeds in similar zones

Well i can't say i've been to every state, mainly the east coast and eastern states.

ya the city are very similar, but in a more open way here. the citys cover more ground for less population. I would say our biggest citys would feel at most like Boston. where you still have parks and space to breath in the city.

you don't really find the crazy gauntlet citys like NYC in canada.

the real differences is when you travel the country, our citys are not as close together. there is something to the wilderness once you get out of southern ontario. might take ya a day or more to get to the next major city but damn you've got alot of landscape eye candy that i've not been able to find in the eastern states.

there are more subtler differences but again some of it is still considered illegal in parts of the states so i will not mention it here other then, the air is much clearer for a greener sort of thing up here.

and our beer just kicks your beers rear...


----------



## ihatelolcats

mexico has more than double canadas population...


----------



## d1nky

belgiums beer kicks all beers butt!

stella artois!

http://www.stellaartois.com/en/gb/home


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in all reality, the mph and kph pretty much amount to the same speeds in similar zones
> 
> Well i can't say i've been to every state, mainly the east coast and eastern states.
> 
> ya the city are very similar, but in a more open way here. the citys cover more ground for less population. I would say our biggest citys would feel at most like Boston. where you still have parks and space to breath in the city.
> 
> you don't really find the crazy gauntlet citys like NYC in canada.
> 
> the real differences is when you travel the country, our citys are not as close together. there is something to the wilderness once you get out of southern ontario. might take ya a day or more to get to the next major city but damn you've got alot of landscape eye candy that i've not been able to find in the eastern states.
> 
> there are more subtler differences but again some of it is still considered illegal in parts of the states so i will not mention it here other then, the air is much clearer for a greener sort of thing up here.
> 
> and our beer just kicks your beers rear...


western us is like that


----------



## Red1776

Quote:
Originally Posted by Red1776

Hi guys,
Before I do the Ebay thing with the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 I reviewed. I thought I would see if anyone here in the club was interested. PM me if you are.
Quote:


> Just put it in the marketplace, you've got enough rep for that.
> 
> Plus it means Trader feedback for everyone involved. Even if you're just going to make a deal with someone here anyway. I put up the 990FXA-UD3 for M3tal in the marketplace, now he's got some traders rep which will help if he wants to buy or sell things in the future.


Oh i know







i am just partial to most of the people in here and wanted to make sure they got first crack at it. especially with the OC results I got with it.
thanks for the tip









My house looks like a MicroCenter, I am going to start listing a bunch here soon.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ugh, IBT max is intense .... why did i pick a warm day to work out some bugs...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> mexico has more than double canadas population...


Not sure if that's still true. Most of them came to the US.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not sure if that's still true. Most of them came to the US.


I think it is mexico city has over 22 million people alone..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> hurricane i was only joking.


Okay man, well i don't know you that well so that's why i don't know when you are joking









but now i know you come from England, well that explains a lot doesn't it lol no offense mate btw


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay man, well i don't know you that well so that's why i don't know when you are joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now i know you come from England, well that explains a lot doesn't it lol no offense mate btw


i find that offensive, ive reported this to a mod!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i find that offensive, ive reported this to a mod!


LOL no but seriously i do not have any problems with my system.

[email protected] 5011ghz 1.6 volts RAM 2400 11-11-11-33
[email protected] 2570 with 1.4 volts in bios, HT link at 3085 1.32 volts.

But for now i am at 4646mhz at 1.488 volts because of the heat here and i do not want my system runs too hot and risking damage


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL no but seriously i do not have any problems with my system.
> 
> [email protected] 5011ghz 1.6 volts RAM 2400 11-11-11-33
> [email protected] 2570 with 1.4 volts in bios, HT link at 3085 1.32 volts.
> 
> But for now i am at 4646mhz at 1.488 volts because of the heat here and i do not want my system runs too hot and risking damage


similar to mine ATM but i got 2050mhz ram with 10-10-10-28

and i cant decide between 2550mhz ram and 11-13-13-31 which is slightly better

2600mhz on cpunb 1.35v not worried about a high HT with a single card/1 ssd etc


----------



## Rangerjr1

4.8GHz 1.48V
2.6GHz CPUNB 1.3V
2.6GHz HT Stock V
2133 - 9-10-10-24-34 1T 110ns


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 4.8GHz 1.48V
> 2.6GHz CPUNB
> 2.6GHz HT
> 2133 - 9-10-10-24-34 1T 110ns


damn those timings...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 4.8GHz 1.48V
> 2.6GHz CPUNB 1.3V
> 2.6GHz HT Stock V
> 2133 - 9-10-10-24-34 1T 110ns


Nice specs.

Mine is at 4.7 Ghz 1.425V
2.3 Ghz CPUNB 1.2V
2.55 Ghz HT Auto V
2200 11-11-12-34-42 1T

My mem timings are loose but it allows CPU/NB to run cooler and it's stable. I know, I could get better but no need for me to.


----------



## mrscientist

was overclocking my 8350 to try to replicate the 9370/9590 specs. i was working on the speed during the turbo mode and now my "high" turbo mode doesn't work anymore, even at stock settings. i don't ever see the cpu go to 4.2. i've tried running amd overdrive stability on one core, also tried one thread of prime95 and it stays at 4.1. i've cleared my cmos/reset my bios, removed aod overdrive in case that was causing a problem. i also removed and reseated the cpu. i know most say turn turbo off when ocing, but i'd like to have mine on.

could someone with a stock 8350 find a way to produce 4.2 and post back so i can try your method? everything else is working fine, it still goes to "low" turbo, but i like the idea of having a few cores increase speed for single threaded programs. tia


----------



## Red1776

The Holodeck XI project OCD begins







I wanted to go to Micro-center today and get the other two D5 tops, but the light rail doesn't run by here


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrscientist*
> 
> was overclocking my 8350 to try to replicate the 9370/9590 specs. i was working on the speed during the turbo mode and now my "high" turbo mode doesn't work anymore, even at stock settings. i don't ever see the cpu go to 4.2. i've tried running amd overdrive stability on one core, also tried one thread of prime95 and it stays at 4.1. i've cleared my cmos/reset my bios, removed aod overdrive in case that was causing a problem. i also removed and reseated the cpu. i know most say turn turbo off when ocing, but i'd like to have mine on.
> 
> could someone with a stock 8350 find a way to produce 4.2 and post back so i can try your method? everything else is working fine, it still goes to "low" turbo, but i like the idea of having a few cores increase speed for single threaded programs. tia


Not trying to be a jerk but, I would get a new motherboard. I wouldn't even to know where to begin to start with the board you have except if you can change the FSB to 210 and bump the CPU volts a tad.

Edit: The reason why i say get a new board is that the 8350 does not like the 970 chipset as much as the 990, well and it's a biostar.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in all reality, the mph and kph pretty much amount to the same speeds in similar zones
> 
> Well i can't say i've been to every state, mainly the east coast and eastern states.
> 
> ya the city are very similar, but in a more open way here. the citys cover more ground for less population. I would say our biggest citys would feel at most like Boston. where you still have parks and space to breath in the city.
> 
> you don't really find the crazy gauntlet citys like NYC in canada.
> 
> the real differences is when you travel the country, our citys are not as close together. there is something to the wilderness once you get out of southern ontario. might take ya a day or more to get to the next major city but damn you've got alot of landscape eye candy that i've not been able to find in the eastern states.
> 
> there are more subtler differences but again some of it is still considered illegal in parts of the states so i will not mention it here other then, the air is much clearer for a greener sort of thing up here.
> 
> and our beer just kicks your beers rear...


thats ok you have have both NY and CA and we can call it even !~ ( do me a favor and take boulder CO while your at it.......)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrscientist*
> 
> was overclocking my 8350 to try to replicate the 9370/9590 specs. i was working on the speed during the turbo mode and now my "high" turbo mode doesn't work anymore, even at stock settings. i don't ever see the cpu go to 4.2. i've tried running amd overdrive stability on one core, also tried one thread of prime95 and it stays at 4.1. i've cleared my cmos/reset my bios, removed aod overdrive in case that was causing a problem. i also removed and reseated the cpu. i know most say turn turbo off when ocing, but i'd like to have mine on.
> 
> could someone with a stock 8350 find a way to produce 4.2 and post back so i can try your method? everything else is working fine, it still goes to "low" turbo, but i like the idea of having a few cores increase speed for single threaded programs. tia


is apm and cnq on? which windows are you running ( win 8 almost always kept me @4.1 never saw 4.2/4.0 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The Holodeck XI project OCD begins
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go to Micro-center today and get the other two D5 tops, but the light rail doesn't run by here


nice !~


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Go there if there's a draft".
> 
> Ya, no, we don't teach much about you guys, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, our road/city infrastructure is very much the same (besides Mph vs Kph), our economies are close enough all the time, almost always within a few cents of one another, our phones use the same mobile frequencies, our carriers even have "canada plans" so we don't get charged roaming while we're there for like $20/mo. Even Toronto felt like what would happen if you merged New York and San Francisco.
> 
> It it wasnt for the border and Kph, you might have a hard time knowing you were in a foreign country.
> 
> 
> 
> in all reality, the mph and kph pretty much amount to the same speeds in similar zones
> 
> Well i can't say i've been to every state, mainly the east coast and eastern states.
> 
> ya the city are very similar, but in a more open way here. the citys cover more ground for less population. I would say our biggest citys would feel at most like Boston. where you still have parks and space to breath in the city.
> 
> you don't really find the crazy gauntlet citys like NYC in canada.
> 
> the real differences is when you travel the country, our citys are not as close together. there is something to the wilderness once you get out of southern ontario. might take ya a day or more to get to the next major city but damn you've got alot of landscape eye candy that i've not been able to find in the eastern states.
> 
> there are more subtler differences but again some of it is still considered illegal in parts of the states so i will not mention it here other then, the air is much clearer for a greener sort of thing up here.
> 
> and our beer just kicks your beers rear...
Click to expand...

As F3ers said, go out west and it'll be more like that. Still not a full days drive between major cities, but it's closer to 8 hours.

Also, our government likes to put some humor in the nice views:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> mexico has more than double canadas population...


And that has what to do with size again? I do believe I said "Biggest Neighbor", not "most populous"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrscientist*
> 
> was overclocking my 8350 to try to replicate the 9370/9590 specs. i was working on the speed during the turbo mode and now my "high" turbo mode doesn't work anymore, even at stock settings. i don't ever see the cpu go to 4.2. i've tried running amd overdrive stability on one core, also tried one thread of prime95 and it stays at 4.1. i've cleared my cmos/reset my bios, removed aod overdrive in case that was causing a problem. i also removed and reseated the cpu. i know most say turn turbo off when ocing, but i'd like to have mine on.
> 
> could someone with a stock 8350 find a way to produce 4.2 and post back so i can try your method? everything else is working fine, it still goes to "low" turbo, but i like the idea of having a few cores increase speed for single threaded programs. tia
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk but, I would get a new motherboard. I wouldn't even to know where to begin to start with the board you have except if you can change the FSB to 210 and bump the CPU volts a tad.
> 
> Edit: The reason why i say get a new board is that the 8350 does not like the 970 chipset as much as the 990, well and it's a biostar.
Click to expand...

970 is fine... if you can get one with a good VRM set that isn't cut back by Vendor decision. Which almost all of them don't have.


----------



## M3TAl

Finally reapplied TIM and got temps back to normal but it still fails even at 4.56ghz with 1.52V on this 990FX-UD3







. Has yet to have a single problem while gaming at 4.5-4.6 so maybe I'll just leave it there even if its not truly stable.

Only possible conclusion I can come to is I have one of the worst 8320's out there. Silicon lottery why you hate me?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Finally reapplied TIM and got temps back to normal but it still fails even at 4.56ghz with 1.52V on this 990FX-UD3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Has yet to have a single problem while gaming at 4.5-4.6 so maybe I'll just leave it there even if its not truly stable.
> 
> Only possible conclusion I can come to is I have one of the worst 8320's out there. Silicon lottery why you hate me?


i wouldn't say a Ghz oc is shotty luck.

most of us are throwing up screen shots from the 8350, i would say you've not done too bad


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Finally reapplied TIM and got temps back to normal but it still fails even at 4.56ghz with 1.52V on this 990FX-UD3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Has yet to have a single problem while gaming at 4.5-4.6 so maybe I'll just leave it there even if its not truly stable.
> 
> Only possible conclusion I can come to is I have one of the worst 8320's out there. Silicon lottery why you hate me?


This reminded me of something. I have now tried countless CPU coolers, blocks, with the FX-8350/8320 with several of the top TIMs and have found that IC Diamond seems to be the most effective in almost every setup. That includeds flat machined, flat polished, exposed heatpipe, waterblock.

A bit unscientific but several mounts were done. just thought you might want to check it out. It's the cheapest item to try that can yield big results. ( no I don't work for them)









http://www.innovationcooling.com/overview.htm


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This reminded me of something. I have now tried countless CPU coolers, blocks, with the FX-8350/8320 with several of the top TIMs and have found that IC Diamond seems to be the most effective in almost every setup. That includeds flat machined, flat polished, exposed heatpipe, waterblock.
> 
> A bit unscientific but several mounts were done. just thought you might want to check it out. It's the cheapest item to try that can yield big results. ( no I don't work for them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.innovationcooling.com/overview.htm


the price looks right... local store doesn't carry it

might order some from frozencpu in the coming weeks

running low on arcticsilver.

does ti spread any different then silver?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This reminded me of something. I have now tried countless CPU coolers, blocks, with the FX-8350/8320 with several of the top TIMs and have found that IC Diamond seems to be the most effective in almost every setup. That includeds flat machined, flat polished, exposed heatpipe, waterblock.
> 
> A bit unscientific but several mounts were done. just thought you might want to check it out. It's the cheapest item to try that can yield big results. ( no I don't work for them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.innovationcooling.com/overview.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the price looks right... local store doesn't carry it
> 
> might order some from frozencpu in the coming weeks
> 
> running low on arcticsilver.
> 
> does ti spread any different then silver?
Click to expand...

a bit thicker, looks and feels the same. The thermal conductivity between diamonds and silver is supposedly huge in favor of diamonds. AS5 was one that I put the IC up against .


----------



## M3TAl

I don't think a 1-2C improvement from a different TIM will help me. This 8320 just hates me.

20 runs of normal IBT at 1.520V and +.05V on cpu-nb got me 60.1C so I am pretty much at the limit with this 920 as far as stress tests go. Just sad 1.52V won't get me even 4.56ghz. Drop multi for 4.446ghz and it passes IBT all day.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't think a 1-2C improvement from a different TIM will help me. This 8320 just hates me.
> 
> 20 runs of normal IBT at 1.520V and +.05V on cpu-nb got me 60.1C so I am pretty much at the limit with this 920 as far as stress tests go. Just sad 1.52V won't get me even 4.56ghz. Drop multi for 4.446ghz and it passes IBT all day.


In my experience, I really don't like the UD3 with the FX-83XX CPU's


----------



## M3TAl

Other people seem to be able to get 4.6 and even 4.8 when lucky with 8320's but alas it seems I lost the lottery.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Finally reapplied TIM and got temps back to normal but it still fails even at 4.56ghz with 1.52V on this 990FX-UD3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Has yet to have a single problem while gaming at 4.5-4.6 so maybe I'll just leave it there even if its not truly stable.
> 
> Only possible conclusion I can come to is I have one of the worst 8320's out there. Silicon lottery why you hate me?


You tried setting CPU PLL voltage to 2.695v, dropping LLC to High and modifying the voltage from there?


----------



## M3TAl

I've tried Extreme on the 970 and 990FX and I tried no LLC on the 970 so was like ~1.55V+ idle and would droop around 1.5V. Have also tried the PLL 2.695V trick.

I know it's frowned upon to ask for other people's settings but I'm pretty much out of options by now, so Kyad if you want to I'll try your settings







. Obviously different memory, I keep them at the XMP 9-9-9-27 1T for all CPU testing and have gone all the way down to below 1333mhz so really don't think it's the memory.

Edit: it still tells me this every time when saving bios. Think it might have something to do with having RAID enabled.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This reminded me of something. I have now tried countless CPU coolers, blocks, with the FX-8350/8320 with several of the top TIMs and have found that IC Diamond seems to be the most effective in almost every setup. That includeds flat machined, flat polished, exposed heatpipe, waterblock.
> 
> A bit unscientific but several mounts were done. just thought you might want to check it out. It's the cheapest item to try that can yield big results. ( no I don't work for them)


Thanks for tip








+Rep


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> a bit thicker, looks and feels the same. The thermal conductivity between diamonds and silver is supposedly huge in favor of diamonds. AS5 was one that I put the IC up against .


5-10 degrees cooler for the same price(according o site), i'm sold if it works


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> a bit thicker, looks and feels the same. The thermal conductivity between diamonds and silver is supposedly huge in favor of diamonds. AS5 was one that I put the IC up against .
> 
> 
> 
> 5-10 degrees cooler for the same price(according o site), i'm sold if it works
Click to expand...

I have done 5 mounts with the IC and 6 with the AS5 on both a Silver Arrow and my Holodeck 370A block and had an mixture of 5,6,7c better temps with the IC Diamond.
The IC diamond does seem to favor a heavier mount . In other words most mid upper heatsinks, blocks give you a range of 40-70Lbs. The AS5 did not change between those mounting pressures but the IC responded with 55-70lbs of mounting pressure. it was about the same for MX-14, cold fusion, PK-1, ceramique2 etc.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've tried Extreme on the 970 and 990FX and I tried no LLC on the 970 so was like ~1.55V+ idle and would droop around 1.5V. Have also tried the PLL 2.695V trick.
> 
> I know it's frowned upon to ask for other people's settings but I'm pretty much out of options by now, so Kyad if you want to I'll try your settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Obviously different memory, I keep them at the XMP 9-9-9-27 1T for all CPU testing and have gone all the way down to below 1333mhz so really don't think it's the memory.
> 
> Edit: it still tells me this every time when saving bios. Think it might have something to do with having RAID enabled.


It shouldn't happen every time... Perhaps roll back the BIOS version. I did put F10a on it.

If you would like to try my settings, then here they are. I use Profile 1.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/alu501jninnoh71/Kyad's_990FXA-UD3_Rev_1.1_BIOS.bin

*This is a 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 BIOS. Do not use this unless you have this exact model of motherboard.* And all the other warnings blah blah. Not that there should be any threat. If the flash fails, DualBIOS should kick in and overwrite the corrupt one saving the board. I would suggest using @BIOS as that is what I used to make the file. Back up your own BIOS too, you don't want to lose all your profiles.

Isn't it nice having the same board? Makes sharing easy.


----------



## mrscientist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> is apm and cnq on? which windows are you running ( win 8 almost always kept me @4.1 never saw 4.2/4.0 )


i've tried with all my bios power management features disabled and enabled. using win 8. it would ramp up to the the highest turbo while stressing one core when i first got it at stock settings and when i was working on the overclock.


----------



## mrscientist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 970 is fine... if you can get one with a good VRM set that isn't cut back by Vendor decision. Which almost all of them don't have.


thanks, like i said, i'm not even worried about overclocking right now, i just want to see 4.2 at stock to make sure i didn't break anything while i was trying my oc. i'm just looking for a method to produce 4.2 at stock.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> similar to mine ATM but i got 2050mhz ram with 10-10-10-28
> 
> and i cant decide between 2550mhz ram and 11-13-13-31 which is slightly better
> 
> 2600mhz on cpunb 1.35v not worried about a high HT with a single card/1 ssd etc


I set mine at RAM profile 2400 and loosened the timings a bit and set the multipliers the highest i can get.

I did noticed that those chips well at leas mine does not like more than 2600 CPUNB and much over 3000HT.

HT link is not only for GPU's it does lots more that is why its called hyper transport link.
It also is important for RAM speed etc.

here some information about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/644852/hypertransport-link-myth


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I set mine at RAM profile 2400 and loosened the timings a bit and set the multipliers the highest i can get.
> 
> I did noticed that those chips well at leas mine does not like more than 2600 CPUNB and much over 3000HT.
> 
> HT link is not only for GPU's it does lots more that is why its called hyper transport link.
> It also is important for RAM speed etc.
> 
> here some information about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/644852/hypertransport-link-myth


Can you explain what lots more ht link does please

i dont understand and would benefit from your insight


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've tried Extreme on the 970 and 990FX and I tried no LLC on the 970 so was like ~1.55V+ idle and would droop around 1.5V. Have also tried the PLL 2.695V trick.
> 
> I know it's frowned upon to ask for other people's settings but I'm pretty much out of options by now, so Kyad if you want to I'll try your settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Obviously different memory, I keep them at the XMP 9-9-9-27 1T for all CPU testing and have gone all the way down to below 1333mhz so really don't think it's the memory.
> 
> Edit: it still tells me this every time when saving bios. Think it might have something to do with having RAID enabled.


loosen the timings, that command rate of 1 makes the cpu do more. CR2 for stability.

set the ram to 1600 or 1333 with looser timings, and make sure the subtimings follow the pattern of loose timings.

when i run into stability problems i loosen the memory, i can get up to 4.92ghz with prime by doing this.

remember that the timings are dealyed code for clock cycles for the cpu/ram to send data, hence impact how hard the cpu works = stability.

maybe run a memtest before trying to overclock to test ram/IMC stability and when you run into problems again.

and a ghz overclock is pretty good considering its 1,000mhz extra than stock.

and hurricane what else does the HT link do? i would like more information from your knowledgeable self


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> similar to mine ATM but i got 2050mhz ram with 10-10-10-28
> 
> and i cant decide between 2550mhz ram and 11-13-13-31 which is slightly better
> 
> 2600mhz on cpunb 1.35v not worried about a high HT with a single card/1 ssd etc
> 
> 
> 
> I set mine at RAM profile 2400 and loosened the timings a bit and set the multipliers the highest i can get.
> 
> I did noticed that those chips well at leas mine does not like more than 2600 CPUNB and much over 3000HT.
> 
> HT link is not only for GPU's it does lots more that is why its called hyper transport link.
> It also is important for RAM speed etc.
> 
> here some information about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/644852/hypertransport-link-myth
Click to expand...

That link you provided really does not further your point. the "astounding increases" he is on about are all very easily within the margin of error (1.2%, 1.1% 1.2%. .9%.5% and one test he describes as "mind boggling" was 2.6% increase.
add a couple tests that were slower with the 3300HT
this mind you with a extremely OC HT by 60% running at god knows how many volts, and a CPU OC by 37% with 1.65v being pumped through it. I would also be willing to bet that the tests that showed a extremely meager increase were the second run.

I hardly think this is in any way shape or form a 'mythbuster'
A better way to look at the HyperTransport is that it allows data to not be slowed down rather than actively making them faster, and does this by removing system busses and the corresponding latencies. In other words if you have a handful of cars sharing a six lane freeway, adding a seventh lane is not going to make a difference. Before the advent of Hyper-transport you had a lot of cars trying to share a single lane for traffic both ways as it were.
As a reviewer we rerun benchmarks between 3 to 7 times and take the average score because we will very often get differences of this (or more) and while running the same exact settings, with restarts, and a clean OS install with precisely the same number of processes running for each benchmark run. We occasionally will use not the mean, but the median when an anomalous run happens which further demonstrates the importance of methodology.
What we have here is a series of benchmark runs made on a system with a 60% NB OC, 37% CPU OC, on a 'Dirty system that averages out to under a 1% difference. (not to mention with those voltages and the resulting chipset/CPU/VRM temps, who knows what was happening) All this while running intensive benchmarks trifire with three of the biggest baddest cards at the time, he was close to the maximum data that could be put through a system at the time.

Here is some comprehensive information about HyperTransport:
http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/hypertransport-technology/Pages/hypertransport-technology.aspx
http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/HyperShare_Intro.pdf


----------



## Rangerjr1

Got an extra copy of Civilization IV on my steam, first to add me on steam can have it...

Steam: Rangerjr1


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Got an extra copy of Civilization IV on my steam, first to add me on steam can have it...
> 
> Steam: Rangerjr1


I gave it a shot


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys, don't know if this was posted, if it's a repost then sorry 

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx9590-5ghz-review-w-gigabyte-990fxa-ud5/


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I gave it a shot


I've really gotta start refreshing this thread more often...lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This reminded me of something. I have now tried countless CPU coolers, blocks, with the FX-8350/8320 with several of the top TIMs and have found that IC Diamond seems to be the most effective in almost every setup. That includeds flat machined, flat polished, exposed heatpipe, waterblock.
> 
> A bit unscientific but several mounts were done. just thought you might want to check it out. It's the cheapest item to try that can yield big results. ( no I don't work for them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.innovationcooling.com/overview.htm


Speaking of TIM sir I have a question for you. On the CHVFZ the heatsinks are painted with ceramic paint because of good heat dissipation according to ASUS. Would it make sense to use ceramic thermal paste when I remove and reapply TIM to them?

By the way I do have this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100013 which is Ceramic based.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Speaking of TIM sir I have a question for you. On the CHVFZ the heatsinks are painted with ceramic paint because of good heat dissipation according to ASUS. Would it make sense to use ceramic thermal paste when I remove and reapply TIM to them?
> 
> By the way I do have this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100013 which is Ceramic based.


iirc, been ages since i've use ceramic, isn't the ceramic one part glue?

but in my experience, learning how to mount my massive cooler efficiently, i did end up dislodging the heatsink on the nb (had movement to it) so i took it off and reseated that heat sink.

the nb did have ceramic (fleshy pink color muck)
after about an hour of cleaning both the NB and the heat sink. with 99, iso alcohol, did a test mount wth a TINY dot of AC5 to see the spread. inspected how the as5 spread, cleaned it up and re did it, its been solid ever since.

i would say that i'm atleast 4-5* cooler with the AS5. on the NB

but to get back to directly to what you ask, on the underside of the ceramic heat sinks, there are what appear to be aluminum or similar pipelines.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This reminded me of something. I have now tried countless CPU coolers, blocks, with the FX-8350/8320 with several of the top TIMs and have found that IC Diamond seems to be the most effective in almost every setup. That includeds flat machined, flat polished, exposed heatpipe, waterblock.
> 
> A bit unscientific but several mounts were done. just thought you might want to check it out. It's the cheapest item to try that can yield big results. ( no I don't work for them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.innovationcooling.com/overview.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of TIM sir I have a question for you. On the CHVFZ the heatsinks are painted with ceramic paint because of good heat dissipation according to ASUS. Would it make sense to use ceramic thermal paste when I remove and reapply TIM to them?
> 
> By the way I do have this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100013 which is Ceramic based.
Click to expand...

Actually that stuff on the ASUS heatsinks (CVF-Z & Sabertooth990FX) is a bit more than ceramic paint. it is called CeraM!X and besides drawing heat away from the source it is a rough surface that creates more surface area for heat dissipation.. I cover it here on this page of my Sabertooth review if you want to have a gander.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm



One of the TIM's I have been testing is Arctic Silver Ceramique2. It is finicky stuff. sometimes it is brilliant, and sometimes it is just terrible. I have come to the conclusion that if you do not get the heat-cycle cure time (25-300Hrs) just right, it does not take. the IC Diamond TIM is always fantastic. I would use it under the heatsinks personally. the cermic stuff just seems to dependent on a very specific cure process. ...My 2 cents









...just so you know I am not BS'ing you about using it: And if you know anything about handwriting analysis...you now know I am completely insane hehe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that stuff on the ASUS heatsinks (CVF-Z & Sabertooth990FX) is a bit more than ceramic paint. it is called CeraM!X and besides drawing heat away from the source it is a rough surface that creates more surface area for heat dissipation.. I cover it here on this page of my Sabertooth review if you want to have a gander.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> One of the TIM's I have been testing is Arctic Silver Ceramique2. It is finicky stuff. sometimes it is brilliant, and sometimes it is just terrible. I have come to the conclusion that if you do not get the heat-cycle cure time (25-300Hrs) just right, it does not take. the IC Diamond TIM is always fantastic. I would use it under the heatsinks personally. the cermic stuff just seems to dependent on a very specific cure process. ...My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just so you know I am not BS'ing you about using it: And if you know anything about handwriting analysis...you now know I am completely insane hehe


Surely you mean you are sane and the rest are insane?

Thats what i keep telling meself anyhow









You deserve a rep!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, don't know if this was posted, if it's a repost then sorry
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx9590-5ghz-review-w-gigabyte-990fxa-ud5/


meh... i'm not that impressed.

i'll keep my 8350... by the looks of it, its just really is a higher binned 8350.

similar voltages @ 5ghz have been showed my a few member with their 8350.

amd recommends a H80i or 920? thats a bit low for a processor doing 310w under load, i would think.

CONS:
with such a limited supply, how many of them will actually be able to hit 2400 mhz ram?

default load seems similar to 8350

8100 3dm11 physics????? @ 4.7 wut happened?

Pros:
there was a pro?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> meh... i'm not that impressed.
> 
> i'll keep my 8350... by the looks of it, its just really is a higher binned 8350.
> 
> similar voltages @ 5ghz have been showed my a few member with their 8350.
> 
> amd recommends a H80i or 920? thats a bit low for a processor doing 310w under load, i would think.
> 
> CONS:
> with such a limited supply, how many of them will actually be able to hit 2400 mhz ram?
> 
> default load seems similar to 8350
> 
> 8100 3dm11 physics????? @ 4.7 wut happened?
> 
> Pros:
> there was a pro?


aye suped up cpu's wait for steamroller


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye suped up cpu's wait for steamroller


if it ever comes out... ,didn't it get pushed back to mid 2014 now?
last road map i saw, (bout a month ago) suggested they are going after the server market HARD.

might amd have run into a brick wall with the successor to the 8350?

I can see part of the problem now, if 8350's hit what 98% of the available boards power limits,

how do they go up from there without changing either the socket or the Die process?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that stuff on the ASUS heatsinks (CVF-Z & Sabertooth990FX) is a bit more than ceramic paint. it is called CeraM!X and besides drawing heat away from the source it is a rough surface that creates more surface area for heat dissipation.. I cover it here on this page of my Sabertooth review if you want to have a gander.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> One of the TIM's I have been testing is Arctic Silver Ceramique2. It is finicky stuff. sometimes it is brilliant, and sometimes it is just terrible. I have come to the conclusion that if you do not get the heat-cycle cure time (25-300Hrs) just right, it does not take. the IC Diamond TIM is always fantastic. I would use it under the heatsinks personally. the cermic stuff just seems to dependent on a very specific cure process. ...My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just so you know I am not BS'ing you about using it: And if you know anything about handwriting analysis...you now know I am completely insane hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you mean you are sane and the rest are insane?
> 
> Thats what i keep telling meself anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve a rep!
Click to expand...

Yes...yes, thats it!...even though you all look at me the way you do like i'm about to go off or something, welllll thats your deal man! not my problem ....what was the question?

BTW I was the first to Rangerjr1 steam offer and he was kind enough to gift me Civilization! thaks Rangerjr1


----------



## d1nky

have you seen what that 9590 scores at 5ghz??

most of those benchmarks would get smashed by some of the 5ghz overclocks on here.

i hope this will be a record breaker on Ln2/dice so AMD users can have some dignity


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> have you seen what that 9590 scores at 5ghz??
> 
> most of those benchmarks would get smashed by some of the 5ghz overclocks on here.
> 
> i hope this will be a record breaker on Ln2/dice so AMD users can have some dignity


i just figured it out... price tag is so high with the name change.... AMD needs more coin for R and D...

say it ain't so!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if it ever comes out... ,didn't it get pushed back to mid 2014 now?
> last road map i saw, (bout a month ago) suggested they are going after the server market HARD.
> 
> might amd have run into a brick wall with the successor to the 8350?
> 
> I can see part of the problem now, if 8350's hit what 98% of the available boards power limits,
> 
> how do they go up from there without changing either the socket or the Die process?


They have an updated roadmap coming out about oct/nov Os was saying so i suppose we wont know til then

don't give hope just yet

What is it they say? dont stop til the fat lady sings? Well Red aint singing yet so it looks all rosey on the horizon!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I set mine at RAM profile 2400 and loosened the timings a bit and set the multipliers the highest i can get.
> 
> I did noticed that those chips well at leas mine does not like more than 2600 CPUNB and much over 3000HT.
> 
> HT link is not only for GPU's it does lots more that is why its called hyper transport link.
> It also is important for RAM speed etc.
> 
> here some information about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/644852/hypertransport-link-myth
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain what lots more ht link does please
> 
> i dont understand and would benefit from your insight
Click to expand...

No you wouldn't since he's wrong in that post.

HyperTransport is the protocol that links the CPU to the NorthBridge. All data that is *not* from RAM on the motherboard must go through it to get to the CPU. All data that is RAM does not touch HyperTransport unless it is to go to something other than the CPU, like Storage or GPUs.

In Opterons, there are 4 HT Links. One to the NB, and one to each other CPU. All Opterons can handle a 4P config.

If you would like me to build you a diagram, I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, don't know if this was posted, if it's a repost then sorry
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx9590-5ghz-review-w-gigabyte-990fxa-ud5/
> 
> 
> 
> meh... i'm not that impressed.
> 
> i'll keep my 8350... by the looks of it, its just really is a higher binned 8350.
> 
> similar voltages @ 5ghz have been showed my a few member with their 8350.
> 
> amd recommends a H80i or 920? thats a bit low for a processor doing 310w under load, i would think.
> 
> CONS:
> with such a limited supply, how many of them will actually be able to hit 2400 mhz ram?
> 
> default load seems similar to 8350
> 
> 8100 3dm11 physics????? @ 4.7 wut happened?
> 
> *Pros:
> there was a pro?*
Click to expand...

5Ghz without breaking your warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> have you seen what that 9590 scores at 5ghz??
> 
> most of those benchmarks would get smashed by some of the 5ghz overclocks on here.
> 
> i hope this will be a record breaker on Ln2/dice so AMD users can have some dignity


Turbo is sketchy like that. Never sure if it'll run half-core full or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye suped up cpu's wait for steamroller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it ever comes out... ,didn't it get pushed back to mid 2014 now?
> last road map i saw, (bout a month ago) suggested they are going after the server market HARD.
> 
> might amd have run into a brick wall with the successor to the 8350?
> 
> I can see part of the problem now, if 8350's hit what 98% of the available boards power limits,
> 
> *how do they go up from there without changing either the socket or the Die process?*
Click to expand...

PD went down while still increasing speed noticeably. The change was for BD.


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> similar to mine ATM but i got 2050mhz ram with 10-10-10-28
> 
> and i cant decide between 2550mhz ram and 11-13-13-31 which is slightly better
> 
> 2600mhz on cpunb 1.35v not worried about a high HT with a single card/1 ssd etc
> 
> 
> 
> I set mine at RAM profile 2400 and loosened the timings a bit and set the multipliers the highest i can get.
> 
> I did noticed that those chips well at leas mine does not like more than 2600 CPUNB and much over 3000HT.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HT link is not only for GPU's it does lots more that is why its called hyper transport link.
> It also is important for RAM speed etc.
> 
> here some information about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/644852/hypertransport-link-myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That link you provided really does not further your point. the "astounding increases" he is on about are all very easily within the margin of error (1.2%, 1.1% 1.2%. .9%.5% and one test he describes as "mind boggling" was 2.6% increase.
> add a couple tests that were slower with the 3300HT
> this mind you with a extremely OC HT by 60% running at god knows how many volts, and a CPU OC by 37% with 1.65v being pumped through it. I would also be willing to bet that the tests that showed a extremely meager increase were the second run.
> 
> I hardly think this is in any way shape or form a 'mythbuster'
> A better way to look at the HyperTransport is that it allows data to not be slowed down rather than actively making them faster, and does this by removing system busses and the corresponding latencies. In other words if you have a handful of cars sharing a six lane freeway, adding a seventh lane is not going to make a difference. Before the advent of Hyper-transport you had a lot of cars trying to share a single lane for traffic both ways as it were.
> As a reviewer we rerun benchmarks between 3 to 7 times and take the average score because we will very often get differences of this (or more) and while running the same exact settings, with restarts, and a clean OS install with precisely the same number of processes running for each benchmark run. We occasionally will use not the mean, but the median when an anomalous run happens which further demonstrates the importance of methodology.
> What we have here is a series of benchmark runs made on a system with a 60% NB OC, 37% CPU OC, on a 'Dirty system that averages out to under a 1% difference. (not to mention with those voltages and the resulting chipset/CPU/VRM temps, who knows what was happening) All this while running intensive benchmarks trifire with three of the biggest baddest cards at the time, he was close to the maximum data that could be put through a system at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Here is some comprehensive information about HyperTransport:
http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/hypertransport-technology/Pages/hypertransport-technology.aspx
http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/HyperShare_Intro.pdf

KyadCK Said:
Quote:


> No you wouldn't since he's wrong in that post.
> 
> HyperTransport is the protocol that links the CPU to the NorthBridge. All data that is not from RAM on the motherboard must go through it to get to the CPU. All data that is RAM does not touch HyperTransport unless it is to go to something other than the CPU, like Storage or GPUs.
> 
> In Opterons, there are 4 HT Links. One to the NB, and one to each other CPU. All Opterons can handle a 4P config.
> 
> If you would like me to build you a diagram, I can.


Save yourself the time. They are all in here

http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/HyperShare_Intro.pdf[/quote]

http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/HyperShare_Intro.pdf[/quote]]http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/HyperShare_Intro.pdf[/quote][/URL]



http://www.hypertransport.org/default.cfm?page=NewsAndEventsImageLibrary&imageLibrarySwitch=3dDiagrams


----------



## d1nky

LOL i was being sarcastic and everyone went picture crazy


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> KyadCK Said:
> Save yourself the time. They are all in here


Problem with this picture is that Hyper Transport was once used for memory communication when the memory controller was still location in the NorthBridge. Now that the memory controller is located on die, the HT link is used only for direct communication between the NB and the CPU.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Actually that stuff on the ASUS heatsinks (CVF-Z & Sabertooth990FX) is a bit more than ceramic paint. it is called CeraM!X and besides drawing heat away from the source it is a rough surface that creates more surface area for heat dissipation.. I cover it here on this page of my Sabertooth review if you want to have a gander.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> One of the TIM's I have been testing is Arctic Silver Ceramique2. It is finicky stuff. sometimes it is brilliant, and sometimes it is just terrible. I have come to the conclusion that if you do not get the heat-cycle cure time (25-300Hrs) just right, it does not take. the IC Diamond TIM is always fantastic. I would use it under the heatsinks personally. the cermic stuff just seems to dependent on a very specific cure process. ...My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just so you know I am not BS'ing you about using it: And if you know anything about handwriting analysis...you now know I am completely insane hehe


That's funny. Thanks. This TIM I am using is very nice to use and does a great job on the CPU but when I do the motherboard heatsinks I will cede to your knowledge and use the IC Diamond and see how it does.

Come to think of it I may do the Ceramic 1st and see if there is a difference just for fun.


----------



## Devildog83

Is it just me or does anyone else think AMD should just take it's time and put out a CPU that rocks the chip world instead of rushing to keep up with Intel. I would much rather see a huge increase that takes a little more time than a 5% increase every year or so. I believe it's a fault of intel too but in there case you have to get a new motherboard every year to upgrade to the latest.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That link you provided really does not further your point. the "astounding increases" he is on about are all very easily within the margin of error (1.2%, 1.1% 1.2%. .9%.5% and one test he describes as "mind boggling" was 2.6% increase.
> add a couple tests that were slower with the 3300HT
> this mind you with a extremely OC HT by 60% running at god knows how many volts, and a CPU OC by 37% with 1.65v being pumped through it. I would also be willing to bet that the tests that showed a extremely meager increase were the second run.
> 
> I hardly think this is in any way shape or form a 'mythbuster'
> A better way to look at the HyperTransport is that it allows data to not be slowed down rather than actively making them faster, and does this by removing system busses and the corresponding latencies. In other words if you have a handful of cars sharing a six lane freeway, adding a seventh lane is not going to make a difference. Before the advent of Hyper-transport you had a lot of cars trying to share a single lane for traffic both ways as it were.
> As a reviewer we rerun benchmarks between 3 to 7 times and take the average score because we will very often get differences of this (or more) and while running the same exact settings, with restarts, and a clean OS install with precisely the same number of processes running for each benchmark run. We occasionally will use not the mean, but the median when an anomalous run happens which further demonstrates the importance of methodology.
> What we have here is a series of benchmark runs made on a system with a 60% NB OC, 37% CPU OC, on a 'Dirty system that averages out to under a 1% difference. (not to mention with those voltages and the resulting chipset/CPU/VRM temps, who knows what was happening) All this while running intensive benchmarks trifire with three of the biggest baddest cards at the time, he was close to the maximum data that could be put through a system at the time.
> 
> Here is some comprehensive information about HyperTransport:
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/hypertransport-technology/Pages/hypertransport-technology.aspx
> http://www.hypertransport.org/docs/uploads/HyperShare_Intro.pdf


Interesting man









dude you know much about PC's man!

Thanks for the explanation and the effort to explain how and what









I did notice tho that when i have the HT link same as my CPUNB like 2570 and increased it to 3084 i got quite a performance boost in 3Dmark11 and firestrike.

I will read about it later because i hear all kinds of story's about the HT and i want to learn the truth and what it does etc. so thnx again for your effort, much obliged man.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else think AMD should just take it's time and put out a CPU that rocks the chip world instead of rushing to keep up with Intel. I would much rather see a huge increase that takes a little more time than a 5% increase every year or so. I believe it's a fault of intel too but in there case you have to get a new motherboard every year to upgrade to the latest.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


I think they are doing just that. Although AMD needs to stay relevant in the desktop cpu market, they have branched out and networked to diversify their business. (Something they've needed to do for many years).

Their vishera CPU really helped keep them a contender while showing that the "Bulldozer" architecture can actually work, and work well. Our Vishera chips are really just AMD's proof to their share holders that they can and do have a great vision for the desktop and server market. Pumping up the clock speed while sacrificing the power envelope is just to keep some eyes on them while they ready steamroller to perform like it should.

I strongly believe that with the many great products AMD has now and not having to worry (as much) on the x86 / server market, AMD will finally have a chance to knock one out of the park and really bring their presence back to the mainstream "processor" game.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Interesting man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude you know much about PC's man!
> 
> Thanks for the explanation and the effort to explain how and what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice tho that when i have the HT link same as my CPUNB like 2570 and increased it to 3084 i got quite a performance boost in 3Dmark11 and firestrike.
> 
> I will read about it later because i hear all kinds of story's about the HT and i want to learn the truth and what it does etc. so thnx again for your effort, much obliged man.


Which goes to show your post this morning is full of hot baloney? with your copy and paste answers u stumble across on the net?

Same old hurricane eh


----------



## d1nky

DUDE!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> belgiums beer kicks all beers butt!
> 
> stella artois!
> 
> http://www.stellaartois.com/en/gb/home


It must be the unique taste of the polluted water. Only joking.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Which goes to show your post this morning is full of hot baloney? with your copy and paste answers u stumble across on the net?
> 
> Same old hurricane eh


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It must be the unique taste of the polluted water. Only joking.


Oh lol


----------



## Durquavian

Man, I am fighting the good fight. http://www.overclock.net/t/1409745/kitguru-amd-fx9590-5ghz-review-w-gigabyte-990fxa-ud5/150#post_20413689

Unfortunately I may be one of the few that actually showed up armed with intelligence.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> loosen the timings, that command rate of 1 makes the cpu do more. CR2 for stability.
> 
> set the ram to 1600 or 1333 with looser timings, and make sure the subtimings follow the pattern of loose timings.
> 
> when i run into stability problems i loosen the memory, i can get up to 4.92ghz with prime by doing this.
> 
> remember that the timings are dealyed code for clock cycles for the cpu/ram to send data, hence impact how hard the cpu works = stability.
> 
> maybe run a memtest before trying to overclock to test ram/IMC stability and when you run into problems again.
> 
> and a ghz overclock is pretty good considering its 1,000mhz extra than stock.
> 
> and hurricane what else does the HT link do? i would like more information from your knowledgeable self


If below 1333 at 9-9-9-27 1T isn't loose for sticks that are 1866 9-9-9-27 1T then I don't know much. But I'll try something crazy loose like 1333 13-13-13-39.

Haven't tried your bios yet Kyad, but sometime tonight I will.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If below 1333 at 9-9-9-27 1T isn't loose for sticks that are 1866 9-9-9-27 1T then I don't know much. But I'll try something crazy loose like 1333 13-13-13-39.
> 
> Haven't tried your bios yet Kyad, but sometime tonight I will.


You are correct. 1333 with 9-9-9-27 is loose a pretty good deal compared to 1866 9-9-9-27. Easy way to find out how much diff a timing makes is as follows: (1/DRAM frequency)x timing= speed

so 1600 9t = (1/800)x9 = .01125 or 11.25 ns
so 1866 9t = (1/933)x9 = ..0096463 or 9.64ns

Helps when you are trying to decide between 2 speeds/frequencies say like 1600 9cas or 1866 10cas : 11.25ns to 10.72ns


----------



## Durquavian

WOOHOO I FINALLY WON. I finally got thru in that thread. That was work, really I should get paid for this.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> WOOHOO I FINALLY WON. I finally got thru in that thread. That was work, really I should get paid for this.


looking at the review again. a blind monkey likely could have put together a better overclock for that review

someone deleted my post. don't ya love it when a justified opinion gets silenced?


----------



## Nisrock7863

I used some 3M Velcro strips to secure an 80mm fan to my case above the VRMs back when I had an ASRock 970 Extreme3. It helped with stability, but I still couldn't OC my processor worth a damn. The VRMs just got too hot for an 8320 to go very far, and the CPU ended up throttling constantly as a result. It's unfortunate that they rated that motherboard for that CPU.

I'm currently running an FX 8320 on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 w/ 8GB of 1600MHz Corsair DDR3 memory in a CM (Cooler Master) HAF 912 case w/ 2x200mm CM fans, one intake and one exhaust, 2x120mm CM fans (stock w/ the case, but moved them to side intake/rear exhaust) and a Hyper 212 Evo HSF. I used CM ThermalFusion 400 thermal compound under the 212 Evo. I got the FSB up to 245 on the 8320 and set the multiplier to 18.5 for roughly 4.53GHz OC. The issue I'm running into is heat. I ran Prime95 large FFTs and hit 72C at the socket, 57C at the core, in only one pass. I killed Prime because I was worried it'd bake my processor.

My idle CPU temps are sitting at 35C at the socket, 23C at the core. I know the idle core reading is nonsense, but I figured I'd add them both as a point of reference.

The voltages on the motherboard are all set to auto except for the CPU voltage. It's currently set to 1.356. I'm running LLC at 75% and have turned off spread spectrum and all power saving features on the motherboard. I'm using CPUID Hardware Monitor to track the temps.

I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing wrong at the moment, but any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm guessing it could be the FSB being set so high, but I've read that a high FSB and lower multi actually leads to less heat. I don't remember where, however, so it could be misinformation.

That being said...I read a few reviews for the ThermalFusion 400 that were pretty positive, so I'm not sure that could be the cause. I used the pea method when applying it, and there was enough that the HSF had some glide when placed on the processor before it was properly screwed in. Is that an indication that I used too much, or is that roughly where it should be? If I used too much, would it just ooze out the side, or could it cause excess heat to build up? I could pop the HSF off again, but I'd rather not waste the time and the paste if it's not necessary. I didn't see any coming out of the side after I screwed in the tension screws, so I doubt that's the problem, but I figured I'd throw it out there on the off chance.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I used some 3M Velcro strips to secure an 80mm fan to my case above the VRMs back when I had an ASRock 970 Extreme3. It helped with stability, but I still couldn't OC my processor worth a damn. The VRMs just got too hot for an 8320 to go very far, and the CPU ended up throttling constantly as a result. It's unfortunate that they rated that motherboard for that CPU.
> 
> I'm currently running an FX 8320 on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 w/ 8GB of 1600MHz Corsair DDR3 memory in a CM (Cooler Master) HAF 912 case w/ 2x200mm CM fans, one intake and one exhaust, 2x120mm CM fans (stock w/ the case, but moved them to side intake/rear exhaust) and a Hyper 212 Evo HSF. I used CM ThermalFusion 400 thermal compound under the 212 Evo. I got the FSB up to 245 on the 8320 and set the multiplier to 18.5 for roughly 4.53GHz OC. The issue I'm running into is heat. I ran Prime95 large FFTs and hit 72C at the socket, 57C at the core, in only one pass. I killed Prime because I was worried it'd bake my processor.
> 
> My idle CPU temps are sitting at 35C at the socket, 23C at the core. I know the idle core reading is nonsense, but I figured I'd add them both as a point of reference.
> 
> The voltages on the motherboard are all set to auto except for the CPU voltage. It's currently set to 1.356. I'm running LLC at 75% and have turned off spread spectrum and all power saving features on the motherboard. I'm using CPUID Hardware Monitor to track the temps.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing wrong at the moment, but any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm guessing it could be the FSB being set so high, but I've read that a high FSB and lower multi actually leads to less heat. I don't remember where, however, so it could be misinformation.
> 
> That being said...I read a few reviews for the ThermalFusion 400 that were pretty positive, so I'm not sure that could be the cause. I used the pea method when applying it, and there was enough that the HSF had some glide when placed on the processor before it was properly screwed in. Is that an indication that I used too much, or is that roughly where it should be? If I used too much, would it just ooze out the side, or could it cause excess heat to build up? I could pop the HSF off again, but I'd rather not waste the time and the paste if it's not necessary. I didn't see any coming out of the side after I screwed in the tension screws, so I doubt that's the problem, but I figured I'd throw it out there on the off chance.


try re seating your heat sink. otherwise, get a better one maybe if you want to push that much of an oc.

how hot is your very hot on VRMs?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I think they are doing just that. Although AMD needs to stay relevant in the desktop cpu market, they have branched out and networked to diversify their business. (Something they've needed to do for many years).
> 
> Their vishera CPU really helped keep them a contender while showing that the "Bulldozer" architecture can actually work, and work well. Our Vishera chips are really just AMD's proof to their share holders that they can and do have a great vision for the desktop and server market. Pumping up the clock speed while sacrificing the power envelope is just to keep some eyes on them while they ready steamroller to perform like it should.
> 
> I strongly believe that with the many great products AMD has now and not having to worry (as much) on the x86 / server market, AMD will finally have a chance to knock one out of the park and really bring their presence back to the mainstream "processor" game.


That my friend would be perfect!


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. I just got hold of my FX-8320 and I am so looking forward to overclocking this thing! I'll post a CPU-Z link later as I am at work at the moment.

So here goes:
MSI 990FXA-GD65. BIOS: 20.2 Rev: 3.1
Stock voltages and clocks for now...
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24 @ 1.4v
Custom water cooling loop with EX280 rad and Raystorm block. (CPU only cooling for now)

Ok so before I overclock this thing I just wanted to know, does FX benefit from overclocking the RAM and NB like the Phenom 2's did? (Higher Memory bandwidth). I am assuming the answer is yes.
Also like Phenom 2 we keep the HT as close to stock clocks as possible? Thanks in advance guys! I am HOPING I won the silicon lottery and got a golden chip!







Can anybody tell me what their 8320's are doing?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Actually that stuff on the ASUS heatsinks (CVF-Z & Sabertooth990FX) is a bit more than ceramic paint. it is called CeraM!X and besides drawing heat away from the source it is a rough surface that creates more surface area for heat dissipation.. I cover it here on this page of my Sabertooth review if you want to have a gander.
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> One of the TIM's I have been testing is Arctic Silver Ceramique2. It is finicky stuff. sometimes it is brilliant, and sometimes it is just terrible. I have come to the conclusion that if you do not get the heat-cycle cure time (25-300Hrs) just right, it does not take. the IC Diamond TIM is always fantastic. I would use it under the heatsinks personally. the cermic stuff just seems to dependent on a very specific cure process. ...My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just so you know I am not BS'ing you about using it: And if you know anything about handwriting analysis...you now know I am completely insane hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny. Thanks. This TIM I am using is very nice to use and does a great job on the CPU but when I do the motherboard heatsinks I will cede to your knowledge and use the IC Diamond and see how it does.
> 
> Come to think of it I may do the Ceramic 1st and see if there is a difference just for fun.
Click to expand...

Okay, my man DD-83









I just ran P95 Blend @ 5.2GHz ambient temp 24c

Run #1 Arctic Sliver Ceramique 2 Max temp 30 Min 59c (after allowing 72+ hr cure time)

I replaced it with IC Diamond

Run #2 IC Diamond Max Temp 30 min 48c (no cure time required)

Yikes
This was not scientifically run obviously, but has been typical with my WC system.
Thought you might be interested.


----------



## M3TAl

Just loaded up your bios Kyad, on my phone right now. Can't boot into Windows because board set to ahci. Should I try the registry shenanigans and enable ahci?

Once Raid is enabled it gives the "too many option roms" warning. So that's definitely related to Raid. No idea why.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If below 1333 at 9-9-9-27 1T isn't loose for sticks that are 1866 9-9-9-27 1T then I don't know much. But I'll try something crazy loose like 1333 13-13-13-39.
> 
> Haven't tried your bios yet Kyad, but sometime tonight I will.


its loose but your command rate isnt, and im not sure on the subtimings.

try harder LOL


----------



## NBAasDOGG

I'm kinda woried about my CPU temps in the summer (ambiet is 26-28 degree Celsius). My CPU is running on 1.608-1.620V (5.1Ghz) when gaming, but my temps reach 60 degree Celsius when playing one hour of Battlefield 3. Isn't that a little too much for a custom loop for these volts?

I have 2 rads, one RX240mm and one Antec 200mm. Before summer my temps were between 45-52 degree Celsium in game, but now up to 60C!

Is anything wrong with my watercooler, or is it just the summer? What kind of temps do you guys reach when volts are around 1,620? well in the summer.......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I'm kinda woried about my CPU temps in the summer (ambiet is 26-28 degree Celsius). My CPU is running on 1.608-1.620V (5.1Ghz) when gaming, but my temps reach 60 degree Celsius when playing one hour of Battlefield 3. Isn't that a little too much for a custom loop for these volts?
> 
> I have 2 rads, one RX240mm and one Antec 200mm. Before summer my temps were between 45-52 degree Celsium in game, but now up to 60C!
> 
> Is anything wrong with my watercooler, or is it just the summer? What kind of temps do you guys reach when volts are around 1,620? well in the summer.......


nothing wrong mate its just summer









ive had to turn down the overclock a bit because of the heat but most people do during the summer.

if u turned down to 4.9ghz then u will see the temps drop a fair bit


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I'm kinda woried about my CPU temps in the summer (ambiet is 26-28 degree Celsius). My CPU is running on 1.608-1.620V (5.1Ghz) when gaming, but my temps reach 60 degree Celsius when playing one hour of Battlefield 3. Isn't that a little too much for a custom loop for these volts?
> 
> I have 2 rads, one RX240mm and one Antec 200mm. Before summer my temps were between 45-52 degree Celsium in game, but now up to 60C!
> 
> Is anything wrong with my watercooler, or is it just the summer? What kind of temps do you guys reach when volts are around 1,620? well in the summer.......


Isn't that voltage a bit high!


----------



## MadGoat

I'll tell ya; from 4.7 to 4.9 for me means 10c... its a big jump. It's also a big jump in voltage too, 1.45 @ 4.7 to 1.525 @ 4.9...

There is an actual noticeable difference @ 4.9 in combination with 3ghz HT and 2.4ghz NB is why I continue with that clock instead. But supa dang she can get warm under full load.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Isn't that voltage a bit high!


Its about average for 5.1ghz +


----------



## d1nky

i been benching at 1.71v LOL

trying to stabilise 5.4ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just loaded up your bios Kyad, on my phone right now. Can't boot into Windows because board set to ahci. Should I try the registry shenanigans and enable ahci?
> 
> Once Raid is enabled it gives the "too many option roms" warning. So that's definitely related to Raid. No idea why.


Unless you're actually using RAID, you should turn it off anyway. The on-board RAID controller has no RAM of it's own, so it uses System RAM as it's buffer, which just wastes time unless you actually have a RAID set going.

Even if you do have RAID going, it's best to find a proper RAID card with it's own buffer RAM.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Unless you're actually using RAID, you should turn it off anyway. The on-board RAID controller has no RAM of it's own, so it uses System RAM as it's buffer, which just wastes time unless you actually have a RAID set going.
> 
> Even if you do have RAID going, it's best to find a proper RAID card with it's own buffer RAM.


ok, i'm trying to wrap my head around this.

from what i understood, the average gamer using a raid 0 or raid 1, won't see much difference using a controller card.

I was/am under the impression that for larger raids with better tolerance etc, you should stick with a controller card.

is this at least semi true? if not what are the real differences on a end consumer gamer from using on board raid vs controller card?

reason for the questions is i'm running raid 0 right now and plan on upgrading to a larger 0+1 or 10 (havn't decided)

on a side note i'm seriously considering building a hillbilly ac.. (ahem... styrofoam cooler filled with ice and computer fans in and out.. its stinkin HOT in here...


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Isn't that voltage a bit high!


Yea, but i need those volts to get a stable 5.112Ghz. I know, this chip is a real butthurt!

Red1776 got some awsome chip right there


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i been benching at 1.71v LOL
> 
> trying to stabilise 5.4ghz


1.71, Holy smokes batman!

What kind of cooling do you have? 1.71 is real suicide man


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> 1.71, Holy smokes batman!
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have? 1.71 is real suicide man


These chips are beast man, mine survived 1.75


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Unless you're actually using RAID, you should turn it off anyway. The on-board RAID controller has no RAM of it's own, so it uses System RAM as it's buffer, which just wastes time unless you actually have a RAID set going.
> 
> Even if you do have RAID going, it's best to find a proper RAID card with it's own buffer RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i'm trying to wrap my head around this.
> 
> from what i understood, the average gamer using a raid 0 or raid 1, won't see much difference using a controller card.
> 
> I was/am under the impression that for larger raids with better tolerance etc, you should stick with a controller card.
> 
> is this at least semi true? if not what are the real differences on a end consumer gamer from using on board raid vs controller card?
> 
> reason for the questions is i'm running raid 0 right now and plan on upgrading to a larger 0+1 or 10 (havn't decided)
> 
> on a side note i'm seriously considering building a hillbilly ac.. (ahem... styrofoam cooler filled with ice and computer fans in and out.. its stinkin HOT in here...
Click to expand...

The average gamer wont see a difference doing RAID 0 at all. If they have an SSD, they wont notice faster. If they have HDDs, it still doesn't help their Randoms. RAID1 just keeps their data safe.

It's a matter of doing it right vs halfassing it, and on-board RAID is very halfassed outside of Server boards.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> 1.71, Holy smokes batman!
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have? 1.71 is real suicide man


nah, not saying i would run it 24~7 but meh


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The average gamer wont see a difference doing RAID 0 at all. If they have an SSD, they wont notice faster. If they have HDDs, it still doesn't help their Randoms. RAID1 just keeps their data safe.
> 
> It's a matter of doing it right vs halfassing it, and on-board RAID is very halfassed outside of Server boards.


ok. that doesnt really make it much clearer ( if this is plain as day then sorry brain fogged standing next to a 510*f pizza oven )

so from your previous post on this you mention that on board controllers use system ram while controller use their own onboard ram.

again, pardon the slowness, but why is on board controller half assing it? merely the shared ramm?

also so am i understanding that you are saying that regardless of hdd formation a single ssd will out preform?


----------



## d1nky

i cant wait for winter, i know ill be putting 1.8v through it if i can.

but im on the edge of the boards TDP limit anyway, cuts out if the load/volts too much.

id wonder what 1.7v could get me IBT stable LOL


----------



## gamer35

hi everyone
i have a MSi 990FXA-GD80 mobo and an FX-8350 and i want to buy a performance ram kit , the mobo is capable of running ram at 2133 mhz but i have heard that vishera processors are limited to 1866mhz so is it worth it to buy a 2133mhz kit (found a nice deal) or just buy 1866 kit for the same price ???


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> its loose but your command rate isnt, and im not sure on the subtimings.
> 
> try harder LOL


It's not the memory, it's the 8320, just a really crappy 8320. I've already accepted it and am done grieving lol. It takes 1.55V for 4.6ghz which a 920 can't handle during stress tests but gaming/music recording it's fine so I'll leave it there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer35*
> 
> hi everyone
> i have a MSi 990FXA-GD80 mobo and an FX-8350 and i want to buy a performance ram kit , the mobo is capable of running ram at 2133 mhz but i have heard that vishera processors are limited to 1866mhz so is it worth it to buy a 2133mhz kit (found a nice deal) or just buy 1866 kit for the same price ???




eh wut?

I'm not sure of the %'s but not all can do 2400mhz, but most should be able to do 2133 if i'm not mistaken.

the majority of the regulars here seem to have Gskill or some variation of samsung / crucial.

main thing to be concerned about is the profile of your ram (how tall it is, or if it will interfere with your heat sink)

i've got a massive dual tower air cooler, the Kingston kyperX beasts i bought initially would not fit under my heat sink.

so i went Low profile Gskill, other have used full size tridents and taken parts of the heat sink off to make them fit under (don't ask me exactly which parts as i don't own a set)

I'd say go with a 2133 kit and see how far you can take it, or a GOOD 1866 kit as some of those have oc'd to a 2133+ level by some of the people frequenting this thread


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Isn't that voltage a bit high!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but i need those volts to get a stable 5.112Ghz. I know, this chip is a real butthurt!
> 
> Red1776 got some awsome chip right there
Click to expand...

I apparently hit a few times on the chip lotto
Been messing around with settings/voltages
Both P95 blend stable

FX-8350 #1



FX-8350#2 (The Holodeck Chip)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i cant wait for winter, i know ill be putting 1.8v through it if i can.
> 
> but im on the edge of the boards TDP limit anyway, cuts out if the load/volts too much.
> 
> id wonder what 1.7v could get me *IBT stable* LOL


did we mention we dont stress them at that volts... we do bench .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer35*
> 
> hi everyone
> i have a MSi 990FXA-GD80 mobo and an FX-8350 and i want to buy a performance ram kit , the mobo is capable of running ram at 2133 mhz but i have heard that vishera processors are limited to 1866mhz so is it worth it to buy a 2133mhz kit (found a nice deal) or just buy 1866 kit for the same price ???


more depends on the cpu i am doing 4 sticks of 2400 through mine .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did we mention we dont stress them at that volts... we do bench .
> more depends on the cpu i am doing 4 sticks of 2400 through mine .


Mine has no way of doing 2400, maybe 2300 with current timings (or a bit higher) which i use for benching!


----------



## gamer35

thank you for your replies
again i wanna know if increasing the fsb that high what are the risks that i can do to the mobo or the cpu ??


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer35*
> 
> thank you for your replies
> again i wanna know if increasing the fsb that high what are the risks that i can do to the mobo or the cpu ??


It can become unstable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer35*
> 
> thank you for your replies
> again i wanna know if increasing the fsb that high what are the risks that i can do to the mobo or the cpu ??


like ranger said, it could be unstable or it could be stable, simply changing the fsb that high likely wont work if you are un sure of what your doing with the secondary voltages.

maybe a simpler multi OC until you get the feel might be a better idea?

changing a FSB alone will not damage a board or chip, it just won't boot. its the voltages that will kill parts


----------



## gamer35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> like ranger said, it could be unstable or it could be stable, simply changing the fsb that high likely wont work if you are un sure of what your doing with the secondary voltages.
> 
> maybe a simpler multi OC until you get the feel might be a better idea?
> 
> changing a FSB alone will not damage a board or chip, it just won't boot. its the voltages that will kill parts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It can become unstable.


all the answers i got are based on asus motherboards so did any one have settings to do it in my motherboard ( MSi 990FXA-GD80)


----------



## gamer35

thank you and sorry if i bother you


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer35*
> 
> hi everyone
> i have a MSi 990FXA-GD80 mobo and an FX-8350 and i want to buy a performance ram kit , the mobo is capable of running ram at 2133 mhz but i have heard that vishera processors are limited to 1866mhz so is it worth it to buy a 2133mhz kit (found a nice deal) or just buy 1866 kit for the same price ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer35*
> 
> thank you and sorry if i bother you


Yeah don't get too bothered by Ranger he tends to jump the gun a little, but decent enough guy otherwise. Any way I have that board. You will OC it the same as any other with one exception: You don't have LLC on these boards. <4.0ghz has a .03-.04v Droop 4.4-4.7ghz has about .06 vdroop and >4.8ghz has .08vdroop. What that means is that if you are going for 4.6ghz OC you will need .06v more than actually required. So you will need to set up for 1.49v if you need 1.43v to run 4.6ghz. A lot of weird stuff with this board. Also the bios limits you to 1.42v max at log in. Depending on your bios version that is 1.449 or now in mine is 1.39v, both register as 1.42 after login. That is the worst part of this board everything else is the same as others except for the LLC parts.

Ram choices: generally always go for the higher frequency ram if timings are the same. The higher is guaranteed to run at that speed. Now there is the chance that both will clock to the same level, but in the least you know the minimums.


----------



## gamer35

thanks to all of you


----------



## gamer35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't mind him too much, you get used to him after a handful of posts.
> 
> For the sake of yourself, try reading some of the last 100 pages atleast.
> 
> alot of good information for someone new.
> 
> I would suggest against doing a FSB OC at this point in time, your lack of knowledge(not trying to be insulting) will lead to alot of frustration on your end.
> 
> REGARDLESS of mother board these are some general rules of thumb.
> 
> Bios overclocking is better the software (Software OC feels like a man standing in a fire pit ready to burn with a match in his hand...)
> 
> Bios doesn't lie.
> 
> most chips can OC nicely on stock voltage. much beyond that will require decent or better cooling. (stock heat sink sounds like a turbine, do you ears a favor and get aftermarket)
> 
> leave your FSB where it is if you don't know what your doing.


for the cooler i have a corsair H80i
PSU aerocool vp-750


----------



## Durquavian

Before I bought mine I did searches and nothing negative came up. Day after I received it, did same search and a whole slew of negative reviews came up. Still on the fence about this board, it isn't bad just not what I would have liked. And apparent from their bios updates, AMD scares them a lot, expecting flames or a nuclear meltdown.


----------



## gamer35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Before I bought mine I did searches and nothing negative came up. Day after I received it, did same search and a whole slew of negative reviews came up. Still on the fence about this board, it isn't bad just not what I would have liked. And apparent from their bios updates, AMD scares them a lot, expecting flames or a nuclear meltdown.


i have chosen this it because i have bought msi for my entire life (intel platform)
im using the latest beta bios (D43) i have no stability issues ( cpu run @ 4.5 ghz temp :avg 39 °)
i quiet satisfied but my only issue is that i want top upgrade for performance ram i i do not how to choose


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer35*
> 
> i have chosen this it because i have bought msi for my entire life (intel platform)
> im using the latest beta bios (D43) i have no stability issues ( cpu run @ 4.5 ghz temp :avg 39 °)
> i quiet satisfied but my only issue is that i want top upgrade for performance ram i i do not how to choose


I suggest: G.Skill, Samsung, Crucial, MAYBE Kingston and Mushkin. 1866-2133 SHOULD work on 8350s but i cant guarantee anything, you are almost guaranteed to work on 1866 though. OR you can do what i did, which was to get the highest binned RAM i could find, underclock it and tighten the timings. My chip cant do 2400. But it can do 2133.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I apparently hit a few times on the chip lotto
> Been messing around with settings/voltages
> Both P95 blend stable
> 
> FX-8350 #1
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8350#2 (The Holodeck Chip)


I think your chip really worth 800 USD, sience i't does 5Ghz on very low voltages. I heard that the FX9590 does 1.55v!

Is it just pure luck with your chip, or you did you do someting crazy with it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I think your chip really worth 800 USD, sience i't does 5Ghz on very low voltages. I heard that the FX9590 does 1.55v!
> 
> Is it just pure luck with your chip, or you did you do someting crazy with it?


He's a reviewer so he gets the cherry picked ones


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I apparently hit a few times on the chip lotto
> Been messing around with settings/voltages
> Both P95 blend stable
> 
> FX-8350 #1
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8350#2 (The Holodeck Chip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your chip really worth 800 USD, sience i't does 5Ghz on very low voltages. I heard that the FX9590 does 1.55v!
> 
> Is it just pure luck with your chip, or you did you do someting crazy with it?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I think your chip really worth 800 USD, sience i't does 5Ghz on very low voltages. I heard that the FX9590 does 1.55v!
> 
> Is it just pure luck with your chip, or you did you do someting crazy with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a reviewer so he gets the cherry picked ones
Click to expand...

Will you stop that!















I think early adoption (i mean first in line) has something to do with it. Both of these are 1229pgn, its the lowest batch number I have seen.

I just went to KG and found this


This is their 9590 P95 stable,
Theirs didn't budge from their, They only put a H-100i on it so that could explain a lot obviously.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Alright everyone...settle down!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I'm gonna buy this CPU so I was wondering how far can I OC it on stock cooler (I'm a little short on money now but I am gonna buy an H100i when I have the chance)


----------



## Legion123

i had it on stock cooler for few days, didn't try to push it hard but i have set my board (sabertooth 990FX rev 2.0) to performance mode and i got auto oc 4.4(turbo) and it was staying really cool


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> i had it on stock cooler for few days, didn't try to push it hard but i have set my board (sabertooth 990FX rev 2.0) to performance mode and i got auto oc 4.4(turbo) and it was staying really cool


OK thanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK thanks


Or you could get cheaper air coolers that will get you to 4.6-4.8. Thats usually the wall for CLC and air anyways.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The average gamer wont see a difference doing RAID 0 at all. If they have an SSD, they wont notice faster. If they have HDDs, it still doesn't help their Randoms. RAID1 just keeps their data safe.
> 
> It's a matter of doing it right vs halfassing it, and on-board RAID is very halfassed outside of Server boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ok. that doesnt really make it much clearer ( if this is plain as day then sorry brain fogged standing next to a 510*f pizza oven )
> 
> so from your previous post on this you mention that on board controllers use system ram while controller use their own onboard ram.
> 
> again, pardon the slowness, but why is on board controller half assing it? merely the shared ramm?
> 
> *also so am i understanding that you are saying that regardless of hdd formation a single ssd will out preform?*
Click to expand...

My one 256GB Samsung 830 outpaces 4 Velociraptor 15k drives in RAID 0 in all categories, including Seq Read. So ya.









Proper RAID card:
RAID card acts as Cache with it's own RAM, usually 512MB-1GB DDR2 400/667. RAID card fetches data and sends accordingly, like standard HDD Cache, but larger and faster.

On-board RAID:
May as well be a JBOD card.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My one 256GB Samsung 830 outpaces 4 Velociraptor 15k drives in RAID 0 in all categories, including Seq Read. So ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper RAID card:
> RAID card acts as Cache with it's own RAM, usually 512MB-1GB DDR2 400/667. RAID card fetches data and sends accordingly, like standard HDD Cache, but larger and faster.
> 
> On-board RAID:
> May as well be a JBOD card.


Also, and correct me if I'm wrong, believe this is more of your area than mine, but a proper raid card has its own small battery back up to keep the raid from failing in the case of a power loss. I believe with an on board raid, in the event of power loss while the system is on, there is very high chance the raid could fail and have to rebuild itself when the power is restored.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My one 256GB Samsung 830 outpaces 4 Velociraptor 15k drives in RAID 0 in all categories, including Seq Read. So ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper RAID card:
> RAID card acts as Cache with it's own RAM, usually 512MB-1GB DDR2 400/667. RAID card fetches data and sends accordingly, like standard HDD Cache, but larger and faster.
> 
> On-board RAID:
> May as well be a JBOD card.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, and correct me if I'm wrong, believe this is more of your area than mine, but a proper raid card has its own small battery back up to keep the raid from failing in the case of a power loss. I believe with an on board raid, in the event of power loss while the system is on, there is very high chance the raid could fail and have to rebuild itself when the power is restored.
Click to expand...

CMOS battery *should* keep the RAID safe, but no promises obviously.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My one 256GB Samsung 830 outpaces 4 Velociraptor 15k drives in RAID 0 in all categories, including Seq Read. So ya.


Awesome! using a SSD means i can remove my hhd cage in favor of a custom loop









and epic, the exact comparison i was looking for


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My one 256GB Samsung 830 outpaces 4 Velociraptor 15k drives in RAID 0 in all categories, including Seq Read. So ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! using a SSD means i can remove my hhd cage in favor of a custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and epic, the exact comparison i was looking for
Click to expand...

Depends on the SSD. IOPS > all. I'd say grab a Samsung 830, but they're out of stock everywhere.

Plextor's drives are good, Kingston's drives are good, Samsung's 840s are ok, but the 840 Pros are better. The M4 is outdated by now, but if you can get one on the cheap they're good too if you get a 128GB or larger.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends on the SSD. IOPS > all. I'd say grab a Samsung 830, but they're out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Plextor's drives are good, Kingston's drives are good, Samsung's 840s are ok, but the 840 Pros are better. The M4 is outdated by now, but if you can get one on the cheap they're good too if you get a 128GB or larger.


my local has both the 830 and 840 pro if i read the inventory level correctly.

adata, kingston, and intel branded are their other choices at this poiint in time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends on the SSD. IOPS > all. I'd say grab a Samsung 830, but they're out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Plextor's drives are good, Kingston's drives are good, Samsung's 840s are ok, but the 840 Pros are better. The M4 is outdated by now, but if you can get one on the cheap they're good too if you get a 128GB or larger.
> 
> 
> 
> my local has both the 830 and 840 pro if i read the inventory level correctly.
> 
> adata, kingston, and intel branded are their other choices at this poiint in time.
Click to expand...

ADATA = eww. They're only good for happening to be the manufacturer behind MicroCenter's $20 64GB SSD and $70 120GB SSD.

Intel is about "It'll live forever". Both speed and size are weak for the price they ask.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ADATA = eww. They're only good for happening to be the manufacturer behind MicroCenter's $20 64GB SSD and $70 120GB SSD.
> 
> Intel is about "It'll live forever". Both speed and size are weak for the price they ask.


Since ya cant get rep


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Since ya cant get rep


I concur!

thanks for the Advice!

now to figure out weather i want a 5.25 bay res/pump or use a separate res and pump on the bottom of the case :/

figuring i'd need two pumps for a CPU block + nb/vrm block + 2 gpu in xfire.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends on the SSD. IOPS > all. I'd say grab a Samsung 830, but they're out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Plextor's drives are good, Kingston's drives are good, Samsung's 840s are ok, but the 840 Pros are better. The M4 is outdated by now, but if you can get one on the cheap they're good too if you get a 128GB or larger.


I'm happy with my 840 Pro. I almost bought the 256 for the extra write speed, but it would have been a waste of space, since I'm using my velociraptor for my home directory (+ /var and /tmp to cut down on unnecessary writes). The combination works well







I'm only using 18GB of 128 with everything installed. I was mostly concerned about reliably and the Samsungs seem to have great reviews. Kingston was the other contender in my decision. I like that Samsung makes their controller. The Kingston's (at least HyperX 3K) use a sandforce controllers.

Edit:

Also, here is my fan curve application in action. It does work with multiple cards, it saves curves and I finally have it thread safe with X Windows. It works really well, but I still have a lot of improvements I want to make. As you can tell by the interface I am a proponent of the KISS method. Not bad for a week though







The improvement's will have to wait, because I'm going to be working on another personal project for a week or two.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







How's the VM project coming along?


----------



## os2wiz

Guys I just got my rma'd second Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 back and I installed it and used the Crossfire bridge cable. There is no video signal . Yet if I disconnect one card , it doesn't matter which, either will boot the system with video signal. What is the issue? I have Crosshair V Formula Z. I have the rear 4 pin molex plug connected. I have the 6+2 pin ATX power connector lateral to and to the rear of the cpu connected.


----------



## Mega Man

as i posted in the other thread the 8 pin connector on your MOTHERBOARD is not PCIE it is DIFFERENT it will either be a solid 8 pin or 4+4 depending on psu manufacture


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Guys I just got my rma'd second Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 back and I installed it and used the Crossfire bridge cable. There is no video signal . Yet if I disconnect one card , it doesn't matter which, either will boot the system with video signal. What is the issue? I have Crosshair V Formula Z. I have the rear 4 pin molex plug connected. I have the 6+2 pin ATX power connector lateral to and to the rear of the cpu connected.


6+2 ATX?!?

I need the name of your pharmacist.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hi guys,

I really need some help clearing up the whole temperature reading issue with the AMD FX CPUs. I am OC'ing my CPU, which is why the correct peak / load temp is very important to me. I currently have an FX-4170 on Gigabyte 970A-UD3, using a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 aftermarket cooler, with Arctic Silver 5 and 2 Yate Loon D12SH-12 fans in push-pull.

The readings I have in HWMonitor are TMPIN01, 02 and 03, as well as the Package tempeartures. I have searched all over the internet as to what reading I should be looking at when overclocking, and I never find a straight answer. Some say one of the TMPIN readings, others say Package... others say add 10C to either TMPIN or Package, a few say use a different program... so which is it?!

Why can't we have just one damned correct reading for the CPU? How difficult can it possibly be? My only way around this so far is turning my room into an ice-box before stress-testing, and then taking the highest reading on HWMonitor as my CPU / Core temp, whatever you like to call it... in other words, the temp you shouldn't go over when OC'ing your CPU, around 60 C in the case of the Bulldozers.

Highest reading on HWMonitor with my 4.6Ghz OC is that of TMPIN2 at 50C... meanwhile, Package temp sits just below 40C... so is my CPU running at 40C or 50C? Please help me, I'm getting really frustrated with all this...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I really need some help clearing up the whole temperature reading issue with the AMD FX CPUs. I am OC'ing my CPU, which is why the correct peak / load temp is very important to me. I currently have an FX-4170 on Gigabyte 970A-UD3, using a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 aftermarket cooler, with Arctic Silver 5 and 2 Yate Loon D12SH-12 fans in push-pull.
> 
> The readings I have in HWMonitor are TMPIN01, 02 and 03, as well as the Package tempeartures. I have searched all over the internet as to what reading I should be looking at when overclocking, and I never find a straight answer. Some say one of the TMPIN readings, others say Package... others say add 10C to either TMPIN or Package, a few say use a different program... so which is it?!
> 
> Why can't we have just one damned correct reading for the CPU? How difficult can it possibly be? My only way around this so far is turning my room into an ice-box before stress-testing, and then taking the highest reading on HWMonitor as my CPU / Core temp, whatever you like to call it... in other words, the temp you shouldn't go over when OC'ing your CPU, around 60 C in the case of the Bulldozers.
> 
> Highest reading on HWMonitor with my 4.6Ghz OC is that of TMPIN2 at 50C... meanwhile, Package temp sits just below 40C... so is my CPU running at 40C or 50C? Please help me, I'm getting really frustrated with all this...


I am not to familiar with HW monitor because I use HWinfo64 but I would assume that 50C is the CPU socket temp and 40C is the actual CPU core temp. Like I said I an not familiar with it. It could even be that the 50C is the NB temp. Get HWinfo64 ans solve your problem right there.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as i posted in the other thread the 8 pin connector on your MOTHERBOARD is not PCIE it is DIFFERENT it will either be a solid 8 pin or 4+4 depending on psu manufacture


True, my Seasonic has a solid 8 pin and a 4+4 pin for ATX/CPU.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as i posted in the other thread the 8 pin connector on your MOTHERBOARD is not PCIE it is DIFFERENT it will either be a solid 8 pin or 4+4 depending on psu manufacture


Thanks it was a senior moment I meant ATX. I tripped onto the solution for my problem. While looking for a 4 pin ATX power connector in my ROG Crosshair V Formula Z box, I saw the ROG Crossfire bridge. For the hell of it, I took off the Crossfire Bridge that came with the video card and put the ROG crossfire bridge in its place. Powered up again and my video popped out without problem. A bad Crossfire bridge, that was the problem.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am not to familiar with HW monitor because I use HWinfo64 but I would assume that 50C is the CPU socket temp and 40C is the actual CPU core temp. Like I said I an not familiar with it. It could even be that the 50C is the NB temp. Get HWinfo64 ans solve your problem right there.


Yeah get HWiNFO64!

http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hwinfo 64 FTW

hwmonitor is wonky


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my local has both the 830 and 840 pro if i read the inventory level correctly.
> 
> adata, kingston, and intel branded are their other choices at this poiint in time.


I have the regular samsung 840 and im pleased, it works great with no hassle so far. So i can recomend the regular samsung 840. And as someone said, stay away from the (adata).


----------



## wntrsnowg

I'd like to see what you guys have to say about this:

With the current system in my signature I get bottle-necked by my CPU in gaming so I'm looking for more power.
I play gw2 as well as some other games, and do/want to do some engineering programs like Solidworks, Ansys, creo, hyperworks, etc..

As far as I know, if I bought a 8320 or 8350 it would be plug-and-play with my current mobo, so no need to purchase a new mobo. On the other hand, I have contemplated going to intel. (I know, i know... wrong part of the forums to bring up intel







). Getting something like an i5 would require the purchase of a new mobo, but after reading benchmarks/reviews, it is superior in most current relevant purposes of mine.

If i were to get a 8350 should I be upgrading my mobo anyways to one with a 990FX chipset (like the Asus Crosshair, etc.)? Is is a bad time to buy a new processor right now?

Opinions?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I'd like to see what you guys have to say about this:
> 
> With the current system in my signature I get bottle-necked by my CPU in gaming so I'm looking for more power.
> I play gw2 as well as some other games, and do/want to do some engineering programs like Solidworks, Ansys, creo, hyperworks, etc..
> 
> As far as I know, if I bought a 8320 or 8350 it would be plug-and-play with my current mobo, so no need to purchase a new mobo. On the other hand, I have contemplated going to intel. (I know, i know... wrong part of the forums to bring up intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Getting something like an i5 would require the purchase of a new mobo, but after reading benchmarks/reviews, it is superior in most current relevant purposes of mine.
> 
> If i were to get a 8350 should I be upgrading my mobo anyways to one with a 990FX chipset (like the Asus Crosshair, etc.)? Is is a bad time to buy a new processor right now?
> 
> Opinions?


What i know, is that your current mobo supports the fx8320 and fx8350. So if you short on cash and dont plan to oc i think you should go for the fx8350, and at stock speed at 4ghz your cpu cooler is able to handle it as well. So if i was you i would get the fx8350 and buy something else funny for your computer. But if you got alot of cash i think you should go intel, i know i would if i got the cash for it. But on the other side, with a fx8350 you shoulde be able to run the games u mentioned! And what i know your mobo is supporting 990 chipset, not any real need for a 990fx chipset if you ask me, i think the fx990 chipset is for sli and crossfire. But im not 100% im right there, so better ask someone who knows for 100%! But my 2 cents is: buy the fx8350 and something else funny to pimp your computer







Maybe a big ssd disk or more ram?


----------



## Cores

I haven't done much reading about this but I've got a quick question. Would the IMC on the 8320 be able to handle some Dominator Platinums overclocked to let's say, 2133MHz or even 2400MHz? Just need a quick insight on this. Board is the Saberkitty R.2.0. This is with all four RAM slots loaded.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I really need some help clearing up the whole temperature reading issue with the AMD FX CPUs. I am OC'ing my CPU, which is why the correct peak / load temp is very important to me. I currently have an FX-4170 on Gigabyte 970A-UD3, using a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 aftermarket cooler, with Arctic Silver 5 and 2 Yate Loon D12SH-12 fans in push-pull.
> 
> The readings I have in HWMonitor are TMPIN01, 02 and 03, as well as the Package tempeartures. I have searched all over the internet as to what reading I should be looking at when overclocking, and I never find a straight answer. Some say one of the TMPIN readings, others say Package... others say add 10C to either TMPIN or Package, a few say use a different program... so which is it?!
> 
> Why can't we have just one damned correct reading for the CPU? How difficult can it possibly be? My only way around this so far is turning my room into an ice-box before stress-testing, and then taking the highest reading on HWMonitor as my CPU / Core temp, whatever you like to call it... in other words, the temp you shouldn't go over when OC'ing your CPU, around 60 C in the case of the Bulldozers.
> 
> Highest reading on HWMonitor with my 4.6Ghz OC is that of TMPIN2 at 50C... meanwhile, Package temp sits just below 40C... so is my CPU running at 40C or 50C? Please help me, I'm getting really frustrated with all this...


yes get hwinfo64 ( if you are using 64 bit. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What i know, is that your current mobo supports the fx8320 and fx8350. So if you short on cash and dont plan to oc i think you should go for the fx8350, and at stock speed at 4ghz your cpu cooler is able to handle it as well. So if i was you i would get the fx8350 and buy something else funny for your computer. But if you got alot of cash i think you should go intel, i know i would if i got the cash for it. But on the other side, with a fx8350 you shoulde be able to run the games u mentioned! And what i know your mobo is supporting 990 chipset, not any real need for a 990fx chipset if you ask me, i think the fx990 chipset is for sli and crossfire. But im not 100% im right there, so better ask someone who knows for 100%! But my 2 cents is: buy the fx8350 and something else funny to pimp your computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a big ssd disk or more ram?


pretty much this - the troll inside part


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I'd like to see what you guys have to say about this:
> 
> With the current system in my signature I get bottle-necked by my CPU in gaming so I'm looking for more power.
> I play gw2 as well as some other games, and do/want to do some engineering programs like Solidworks, Ansys, creo, hyperworks, etc..
> 
> As far as I know, if I bought a 8320 or 8350 it would be plug-and-play with my current mobo, so no need to purchase a new mobo. On the other hand, I have contemplated going to intel. (I know, i know... wrong part of the forums to bring up intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Getting something like an i5 would require the purchase of a new mobo, but after reading benchmarks/reviews, it is superior in most current relevant purposes of mine.
> 
> If i were to get a 8350 should I be upgrading my mobo anyways to one with a 990FX chipset (like the Asus Crosshair, etc.)? Is is a bad time to buy a new processor right now?
> 
> Opinions?


The question is asked a lot in here. I will say this, the 8350 and a Crosshair V Formula Z or UD7 is a no brainer. IMHO unless you are going to spend a fortune on something better than a 3770k w/$300+ mobo you won't beat what you can do with that set-up. I have spent a lot of time reading here and many other threads as well as watching and reading side by side comparisons and reviews and thems the facts as I see them.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I'd like to see what you guys have to say about this:
> 
> With the current system in my signature I get bottle-necked by my CPU in gaming so I'm looking for more power.
> I play gw2 as well as some other games, and do/want to do some engineering programs like Solidworks, Ansys, creo, hyperworks, etc..
> 
> As far as I know, if I bought a 8320 or 8350 it would be plug-and-play with my current mobo, so no need to purchase a new mobo. On the other hand, I have contemplated going to intel. (I know, i know... wrong part of the forums to bring up intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Getting something like an i5 would require the purchase of a new mobo, but after reading benchmarks/reviews, it is superior in most current relevant purposes of mine.
> 
> If i were to get a 8350 should I be upgrading my mobo anyways to one with a 990FX chipset (like the Asus Crosshair, etc.)? Is is a bad time to buy a new processor right now?
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> The question is asked a lot in here. I will say this, the 8350 and a Crosshair V Formula Z or UD7 is a no brainer. IMHO unless you are going to spend a fortune on something better than a 3770k w/$300+ mobo you won't beat what you can do with that set-up. I have spent a lot of time reading here and many other threads as well as watching and reading side by side comparisons and reviews and thems the facts as I see them.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. As someone else mentioned above, is the only point in going with a Crosshair V Formula or the Gigabyte
GA-990FXA-UD3 because of the 990FX chipset allowing for SLI/Crossfire? I don't think I will ever go SLI or crossfire so that feature is irrelevant.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> I haven't done much reading about this but I've got a quick question. Would the IMC on the 8320 be able to handle some Dominator Platinums overclocked to let's say, 2133MHz or even 2400MHz? Just need a quick insight on this. Board is the Saberkitty R.2.0. This is with all four RAM slots loaded.


I am running my kingston hyper x beast series at 2136mhz with all 4 dimm slots occupied. See my rig below! Cant see why the 8320 and the saberkitty shouldnt be able to run at atleast 2133mhz. But my kingston is 2133mhz from the beginning. So if the dominators are built for 2133mhz it should be no problem. But better if someone answers who runs the 8320 with saberkitty! But the IMC on the 8320 should be able to run at atleast 2133mhz. Probably 2400mhz as well. I have seen some ppl here that run there memory at those speeds with that mobo anyway!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The question is asked a lot in here. I will say this, the 8350 and a Crosshair V Formula Z or UD7 is a no brainer. IMHO unless you are going to spend a fortune on something better than a 3770k w/$300+ mobo you won't beat what you can do with that set-up. I have spent a lot of time reading here and many other threads as well as watching and reading side by side comparisons and reviews and thems the facts as I see them.


There's no point in going with an expensive Z77/Z87 mobo unless you're going to be doing extreme overclocking (read: DICE/LN2) or need 3-way SLI or something. Even very cheap boards such as the UD3 from gigabyte are more than capable of all 24/7 OCing any member on OCN would do.

My view on this has always been that especially in situations where the intel parts would be better performing (like the guy you replied to said, for him benches show intel parts as better) the reasonable options are:

1) upgrade the CPU only, in which case you go for the 83*2*0

2) upgrade the CPU and the mobo, in which case you buy the parts that will perform better meaning 3570K/4670K/3770K/4770K.

I see absolutely no logical reason to buy a crosshair V formula and a 8350 from a performance standpoint. At that point you're just wasting money.

And on a completely unrelated note I'll be picking up myself a 8350 to replace my 8320 in a couple of hours. Need something that can break that 8ghz barrier. Gonna be shopping in Helsinki anyways so I'll pick the chip up from a local store.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> There's no point in going with an expensive Z77/Z87 mobo unless you're going to be doing extreme overclocking (read: DICE/LN2) or need 3-way SLI or something. Even very cheap boards such as the UD3 from gigabyte are more than capable of all 24/7 OCing any member on OCN would do.
> 
> My view on this has always been that especially in situations where the intel parts would be better performing (like the guy you replied to said, for him benches show intel parts as better) the reasonable options are:
> 
> 1) upgrade the CPU only, in which case you go for the 83*2*0
> 
> 2) upgrade the CPU and the mobo, in which case you buy the parts that will perform better meaning 3570K/4670K/3770K/4770K.
> 
> I see absolutely no logical reason to buy a crosshair V formula and a 8350 from a performance standpoint. At that point you're just wasting money.
> 
> And on a completely unrelated note I'll be picking up myself a 8350 to replace my 8320 in a couple of hours. Need something that can break that 8ghz barrier. Gonna be shopping in Helsinki anyways so I'll pick the chip up from a local store.


The 3570k is still a side grade a little better if you use only single threaded stuff but not as good for multi still not worth the mobo switch but that was your point is the mobo and chip..


----------



## Alastair

Guys what is max safe voltage for vishera? 1.55v-1.6v? I am on custom water. So temps are not a problem


----------



## Legion123

1.55v is safe recommended voltage but i have seen people working on 1.7v..just check which voltage gives you desired stability and watch the temps, if unstable and temps still ok you can bump the voltage a bit (0.2 is what i go by)


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys what is max safe voltage for vishera? 1.55v-1.6v? I am on custom water. So temps are not a problem


Well, i you should be fine on any volts, as long the CPU temp is below 62C. But also keep an eye on your motherboard VRM temps.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The 3570k is still a side grade a little better if you use only single threaded stuff but not as good for multi still not worth the mobo switch but that was your point is the mobo and chip..


3570K is a sidegrade in terms of singlethreaded stuff compared to what exactly? The phenom II x4? No.... Phenom IIs are on par with core 2 quads when it comes to single thread perf.

When all cores are utilized the 8350 is between the 3570K and the 3770K performance wise. But again, if the person we were giving advice to says that intel CPUs would perform better for him, buying a CVF and a 8350 makes absolutely no sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys what is max safe voltage for vishera? 1.55v-1.6v? I am on custom water. So temps are not a problem


I wouldn't go above 1.55v on water for long term use.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I really need some help clearing up the whole temperature reading issue with the AMD FX CPUs. I am OC'ing my CPU, which is why the correct peak / load temp is very important to me. I currently have an FX-4170 on Gigabyte 970A-UD3, using a Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 aftermarket cooler, with Arctic Silver 5 and 2 Yate Loon D12SH-12 fans in push-pull.
> 
> The readings I have in HWMonitor are TMPIN01, 02 and 03, as well as the Package tempeartures. I have searched all over the internet as to what reading I should be looking at when overclocking, and I never find a straight answer. Some say one of the TMPIN readings, others say Package... others say add 10C to either TMPIN or Package, a few say use a different program... so which is it?!
> 
> Why can't we have just one damned correct reading for the CPU? How difficult can it possibly be? My only way around this so far is turning my room into an ice-box before stress-testing, and then taking the highest reading on HWMonitor as my CPU / Core temp, whatever you like to call it... in other words, the temp you shouldn't go over when OC'ing your CPU, around 60 C in the case of the Bulldozers.
> 
> Highest reading on HWMonitor with my 4.6Ghz OC is that of TMPIN2 at 50C... meanwhile, Package temp sits just below 40C... so is my CPU running at 40C or 50C? Please help me, I'm getting really frustrated with all this...


I'm in the same boat bro. Still have no idea what the real CPU temp is. I could look to the package temps, but my Sabertooth also gives CPU, Timp1, Timp2, ect...... I just always pick up the highest temp and consider it as CPU temp









A lot of people say that "package temp" is socket temp, but others says that it is the real CPU themp where you should keep an eye on. Actually there is no way to monitor idle temps on AMD FX, because package always drop to 4-6C on idle, but goes to 55 while gaming, but at the same time the motherboard CPU sensor gives 49C.

Just keep an eye on the highest sensor and you're gonna be fine. Seems like no one knows the real answer......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> I'm in the same boat bro. Still have no idea what the real CPU temp is. I could look to the package temps, but my Sabertooth also gives CPU, Timp1, Timp2, ect...... I just always pick up the highest temp and consider it as CPU temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people say that "package temp" is socket temp, but others says that it is the real CPU themp where you should keep an eye on. Actually there is no way to monitor idle temps on AMD FX, because package always drop to 4-6C on idle, but goes to 55 while gaming, but at the same time the motherboard CPU sensor gives 49C.
> 
> Just keep an eye on the highest sensor and you're gonna be fine. Seems like no one knows the real answer......


you got it wrong dude, package temp is the core temp and cpu is the socket temp

come on man this is childs play









why would you want to know the idle temp lol, the temps it gives out is enough, nobody should be checking idle temps except in cases where is disgustingly high









dont listen to asus suite for sabertooth i dont and wont trust it

Hwinfo64 is the program to have


----------



## Alatar

Welcoming my new 8350 to my chip collection:



The evil Intel chips will surely keep it company:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Welcoming my new 8350 to my chip collection:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evil Intel chips will surely keep it company:


You should be hung drawn and quarted for treason


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Welcoming my new 8350 to my chip collection:
> 
> 
> 
> The evil Intel chips will surely keep it company:


thats a lotta nuts.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey Alatar since you have both AMD and intel and probably tested bot extensively i want to ask wether or not a 3820 with a decent mobo is worth it? Im gonna go crossfire on nextgen flagship AMD.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You should be hung drawn and quarted for treason


easy now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey Alatar since you have both AMD and intel and probably tested bot extensively i want to ask wether or not a 3820 with a decent mobo is worth it? Im gonna go crossfire on nextgen flagship AMD.


8320 or a 3820?

If you meant the 3820 then I don't really see a point in going with that chip unless you really specifically need some features that X79 offers.

Z77/Z87 are more than enough for handling crossfire without an issue and right now the Z77 and Z87 mobos have better features than X79 ones. And 3770K/4770K are better performers than the 3820.

One thing that might make X79 worth it for the lower price bracket (meaning below 3930K price range) is the IB-E version of the 3820 (probably a 4820) that's going to be coming out in early September.

But other than that I really don't suggest buying into X79 unless you go with a 6-core CPU.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> easy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8320 or a 3820?
> 
> If you meant the 3820 then I don't really see a point in going with that chip unless you really specifically need some features that X79 offers.
> 
> Z77/Z87 are more than enough for handling crossfire without an issue and right now the Z77 and Z87 mobos have better features than X79 ones. And 3770K/4770K are better performers than the 3820.
> 
> One thing that might make X79 worth it for the lower price bracket (meaning below 3930K price range) is the IB-E version of the 3820 (probably a 4820) that's going to be coming out in early September.
> 
> But other than that I really don't suggest buying into X79 unless you go with a 6-core CPU.


I meant the I7 3820, but i was thinking about that one becuase then i have the chance to upgrade later if i want cant i? IVY E?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I meant the I7 3820, but i was thinking about that one becuase then i have the chance to upgrade later if i want cant i? IVY E?


Yeah IB-E is coming out in Sept and will also use X79 and LGA2011.

But honestly if you're going for the CFX setup (the cards will take a while to come out) you might as well wait for the IB-E variant of the 3820.

But if you know you're going to be upgrading to a IB-E or SB-E hexa at some point in the future then sure go for the 3820. But other than that I really never saw the value in that particular chip.


----------



## mackyboy026

Hi, just want to ask, what PSU can you recommend if im going for FX 8350 and Sapphire HD 7870XT 2GB?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> Hi, just want to ask, what PSU can you recommend if im going for FX 8350 and Sapphire HD 7870XT 2GB?


depends on how much overclocking you are wanting to do......you could get a 750w psu and that willl give you scope if you wanna go xfire in future


----------



## mackyboy026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> depends on how much overclocking you are wanting to do......you could get a 750w psu and that willl give you scope if you wanna go xfire in future


no overclocking. crossfire maybe, but not any soon. What are the pro's if i choose 8350 over 6300?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thread cleaned. Nothing wrong with running at stock.

My 3570k is at stock, as was my watercooled i7 920. Come at me bro.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Thread cleaned. Nothing wrong with running at stock.
> 
> My 3570k is at stock, as was my watercooled i7 920. Come at me bro.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you got it wrong dude, package temp is the core temp and cpu is the socket temp
> 
> come on man this is childs play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would you want to know the idle temp lol, the temps it gives out is enough, nobody should be checking idle temps except in cases where is disgustingly high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont listen to asus suite for sabertooth i dont and wont trust it
> 
> Hwinfo64 is the program to have


Ummmm, CPU [#0]: AMD FX-8350 is package temp in HWINFO64, wish is the real CPU temp?


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


You mean Intel guys?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> You mean Intel guys?


MFW he told me about stock watercooled CPU


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> MFW he told me about stock watercooled CPU


Not really, it's all down to choice. I don't like to OC my daily rigs, that's not to say I don't overclock. When I do, I do it the proper way:



















Anyhow, back on topic, please.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Not really, it's all down to choice. I don't like to OC my daily rigs, that's not to say I don't overclock. When I do, I do it the proper way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, back on topic, please.


Holy ...................... Is that with LN2 or dry ice?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Holy ...................... Is that with LN2 or dry ice?


LN2.


















Anyhow, back on topic, I apologise for derailing the thread, but I was making a point as to why I cleaned the thread.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Ummmm, CPU [#0]: AMD FX-8350 is package temp in HWINFO64, wish is the real CPU temp?


sorry i was muddled up it's the heat


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> no overclocking. crossfire maybe, but not any soon. What are the pro's if i choose 8350 over 6300?


Running both at stock, you'd get better across the board performance from an 8350. The 8350 has a higher base clock speed (4.0 vs. 3.5), higher turbo (4.2 vs. 4.1), so it will out-perform a stock 6300 even in games that can't use its extra cores. For applications that can use all of the cores, it's no contest. The 8350 wins by a mile, with both more cores and higher clocks.


----------



## d1nky

LOL another brit in here, yee i watched the haswell ocuk launch party. made me proud to be british due to the lack of water people was drinking and stella they replaced it with!

i want to play with LN2 as well one day..... would be fun blowing stuff up!


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry i was muddled up it's the heat


Thanks brothers, now i understand


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL another brit in here, yee i watched the haswell ocuk launch party. made me proud to be british due to the lack of water people was drinking and stella they replaced it with!
> 
> i want to play with LN2 as well one day..... would be fun blowing stuff up!


STELLA!!!


----------



## Durquavian

you guys need drug testing. Lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> you guys need drug testing. Lol


wheres that sour puss cat memes when ya need one! NOPE!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wheres that sour puss cat memes when ya need one! NOPE!


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry i was muddled up it's the heat


Thank you







When OC'ing AMD FX, max safe on the Core temp is 60C, and max safe on Socket temp is 70C... that right?

Love this forum


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When OC'ing AMD FX, max safe on the Core temp is 60C, and max safe on Socket temp is 70C... that right?
> 
> Love this forum


if you are on air yeah i wouldnt go above 62C on the core temps

socket should be 10c more so shouldnt need to keep this in check, general rule keep core at 62C


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if you are on air yeah i wouldnt go above 62C on the core temps
> 
> socket should be 10c more so shouldnt need to keep this in check, general rule keep core at 62C


Thanks a bunch again, made my day! I've got a lot more thermal headroom than I thought! I was reading the motherboard chipset temp the whole time. 55C at 4.6Ghz stock voltage... couldn't possibly be that high for CPU! With IBT 1.424V at 4.6Ghz Core temp is a comfortable 45C.

Found this as well over on the Bulldozer OC'ing guide on ASUS motherboard
Quote:


> Thermal and Voltage Limits for the CPU
> Click (Click to hide)
> Thermal Limits
> CPU Core - 62 Celsius
> CPU Socket - 72 Celsius
> 
> Voltage Limits
> - CPU Manual Voltage 1.55v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Thanks a bunch again, made my day! I've got a lot more thermal headroom than I thought! I was reading the motherboard chipset temp the whole time. 55C at 4.6Ghz stock voltage... couldn't possibly be that high for CPU! With IBT 1.424V at 4.6Ghz Core temp is a comfortable 45C.


not bad id try 4.7ghz with that temp









probably get to around 54Cish which is ideal


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Welcoming my new 8350 to my chip collection:
> 
> 
> 
> The evil Intel chips will surely keep it company:


Do you run a server farm or do you put cpu's in display bowls much the same as people put potato chips out for company?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> STELLA!!!


Isn't that that Belgium swill with the secret ingredient being polluted water?
No insult intended, but you Brits don't make a good beer.


----------



## d1nky

nuff said

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Isn't that that Belgium swill with the secret ingredient being polluted water?
> No insult intended, but you Brits don't make a good beer.


and we dont make good beer we drink good beer LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> nuff said
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397
> and we dont make good beer we drink good beer LOL


LOLOLOL XDDXDXDXDXD


----------



## Rangerjr1

After being loyal for YEARS (since i started computer building infact) to AMD i realized that i need Intel for MultiGPU setups. I have seen your charts red but i have also seen low scores outperformed by quadcores from intel so i honestly dont know... I am held back in physics score on 3dmark11-firestrike because of my CPU (I love benchmarking and i want moar scores) Unless you can persuade me to stay becasue of the things that are coming soon for AMD idk if i can keep myself from getting a 3820-3930k...


----------



## Rangerjr1

All i want to know is wether or not AMD has something planned to make it so its not horrible for 2-4 GPUs. And if i should wait for that or not.


----------



## d1nky

i know i know!

tbh a lot of people have AMD and intel rigs. the ones i know say theres little difference between i5 and 8350. who knows what AMD will bring whenever it comes. after their last performance with the 9*** i got a lot of doubts.

im even going to build an intel rig next year, see hand in hand what the hype is about then sell which ever i dont like. i even know a person thinking about going back to AMD because its mor efun to overclock and these chips take some punishment.

but because AMD is cheaper i like it !

i cant comment on the multi gpu, but there was a good review on multigpu set ups and cpu, where 8350 bottlenecked 2 and more cards. thats when intel i7 and PLX boards come in to it!

but that would be wasted on a 1080 resoulution


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i know i know!
> 
> tbh a lot of people have AMD and intel rigs. the ones i know say theres little difference between i5 and 8350. who knows what AMD will bring whenever it comes. after their last performance with the 9*** i got a lot of doubts.
> 
> im even going to build an intel rig next year, see hand in hand what the hype is about then sell which ever i dont like. i even know a person thinking about going back to AMD because its mor efun to overclock and these chips take some punishment.
> 
> but because AMD is cheaper i like it !


I5s? My 8350 owns i5s lol.. If i get intel its an i7.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> STELLA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that that Belgium swill with the secret ingredient being polluted water?
> No insult intended, but you Brits don't make a good beer.
Click to expand...

Too bad stella is owned by InBev. InBev controls too much in the beer world now and lowers quality to increase profit. I stay away from InBev, if I can.

But anyways, after that bombshell... would you guys say that it is a good time to buy an 8350/8320 right now, or is there something new/better in the works coming out soon? If so, would you buy an 8320 or 8350? I saw that passmark gave the 8320 a higher price/performance ratio, but I don't know how relevant that is. I am thinking about upgrading from my Phenom II 965.


----------



## d1nky

updated: re edited!

overclocked AMD owns a lot things lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Too bad stella is owned by InBev. InBev controls too much in the beer world now and lowers quality to increase profit. I stay away from InBev, if I can.
> 
> But anyways, after that bombshell... would you guys say that it is a good time to buy an 8350/8320 right now, or is there something new/better in the works coming out soon? If so, would you buy an 8320 or 8350? I saw that passmark gave the 8320 a higher price/performance ratio, but I don't know how relevant that is. I am thinking about upgrading from my Phenom II 965.


It all depends on what you're going to do. Single GPU its gonna be great and wont really matter if its an i5 2500k or a 3930k. And games are going to be able to utilize 8 cores after new consoles so IPC is almost irellevant. Make what you want of that.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Do you run a server farm or do you put cpu's in display bowls much the same as people put potato chips out for company?


I just have a hard time figuring out where to put some of my hardware...

For example the intel chips in that metal box are celeron Ds. I bought a lot of 60 for $30 a couple of weeks back. I figured a box of sorts would be the best place for them. Out of those 60 chips only 9 were China chips, which are what I wanted and only 3 of those china chips had the proper batch number. So 57 out of the 60 chips are mostly useless. But they look cool so I keep them.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I5s? My 8350 owns i5s lol.. If i get intel its an i7.


ya, my old man has a i5 2550k, and this rig just smokes it.

i am however needing an intel for a second computer in a tri-platform array (need a cpu that will dual boot OSX and W7 easy, hackintoshing a AMD is not easy)

I don't need "better " performance, so i don't mind going early gen i7 if i can find the right board, lga 1366 or 1155, havn't decided.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya, my old man has a i5 2550k, and this rig just smokes it.
> 
> i am however needing an intel for a second computer in a tri-platform array (need a cpu that will dual boot OSX and W7 easy, hackintoshing a AMD is not easy)
> 
> I don't need "better " performance, so i don't mind going early gen i7 if i can find the right board, lga 1366 or 1155, havn't decided.


980x and 2600k is sexy!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 980x and 2600k is sexy!


edit: duh. did some pricing and abuh..

980x isn't that much more then a 2600k

2600k max oc > JUST> 980x stock...

but i won't be running stock...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> edit: duh. did some pricing and abuh..
> 
> 980x isn't that much more then a 2600k
> 
> 2600k max oc > JUST> 980x stock...
> 
> but i won't be running stock...


Stock sucks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i guess i've got to hash out the gpu configuration to figure out the processor, really like the idea of three way SLI with a 4th card for phyx maybe?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i guess i've got to hash out the gpu configuration to figure out the processor, really like the idea of three way SLI with a 4th card for phyx maybe?


980X + 3 7970s and a 560ti for physx, would be overkill for physX but thats what we're all about.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 980X + 3 7970s and a 560ti for physx, would be overkill for physX but thats what we're all about.


you might have just blown my mind...

you can run AMD in xfire and have a GTX seperate for phyx!

me likey mucho!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

is phyx DX11 bound? kuz if not i'ma grab a gtx 295 for that shizznizz


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is phyx DX11 bound? kuz if not i'ma grab a gtx 295 for that shizznizz


DX11? No idea, it would work though for PhysX games!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> DX11? No idea, it would work though for PhysX games!


ya that was another thought, i really like eyeinfinty, but not all games are compatable

and since i'm a dirty diablo fanboi i want something that i can just press one button and have the right settings rathe then disabling two monitors

time to do some phyx research!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you might have just blown my mind...
> 
> you can run AMD in xfire and have a GTX seperate for phyx!
> 
> me likey mucho!


You can, I tried it about 2 months ago with a 9600GT and 7870 XT in Borderlands 2. It worked but of course the 9600GT was way too slow, fps dropped into the teens in intense Physx action. The 9600gt was being loaded anywhere from 40-90% depending on the amount of Physx in play.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You can, I tried it about 2 months ago with a 9600GT and 7870 XT in Borderlands 2. It worked but of course the 9600GT was way too slow, fps dropped into the teens in intense Physx action. The 9600gt was being loaded anywhere from 40-90% depending on the amount of Physx in play.


Well this proves it works. But it would be a lot better with a 560ti i think.

Go for it schlamp, 980 + 3 7970s and a 560ti for PhysX = Beastmode gaming rig!


----------



## M3TAl

Jut so you know you have to install Nvidia drivers, AMD drivers, and some hacked Physx files, maybe there was one or two other things as well?

There's some threads on TPU (I think) with all the info and files required.

Edit: found this in my bookmarks: http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html

Pretty sure the original thread is on TPU though.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Jut so you know you have to install Nvidia drivers, AMD drivers, and some hacked Physx files, maybe there was one or two other things as well?
> 
> There's some threads on TPU (I think) with all the info and files required.


A simple google search should do the trick!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA

well a 9800gt is a little low on the list 1.0 capablity.

not totally understand the capability bit, not sure if this is tied to preformance as a 550 ti has a higher capability the a 590 ?

i would have thought it would be based on the cuda cores and the gpu. is there not benifet to using a dual gpu card like 295, 590,690 etc?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA
> 
> well a 9800gt is a little low on the list 1.0 capablity.
> 
> not totally understand the capability bit, not sure if this is tied to preformance as a 550 ti has a higher capability the a 590 ?
> 
> i would have thought it would be based on the cuda cores and the gpu. is there not benifet to using a dual gpu card like 295, 590,690 etc?


Would be incredibly overkill for PhysX lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Would be incredibly overkill for PhysX lol


there is no kill like overkill.....
































and hey.. a 295 is only like 15-20$ more than a used 560 TI 1gb, and cheaper then a used 2gb

i absolutely love antiquated technology that has non mainstream modern applications









almost making me consider a lga 771 with a pair of QX







(k that might be a little extreme but i can dream just something about those old core 2's that i adore)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there is no kill like overkill.....


Kill is good, it just depends on what you kill. Killing games is good, killing wallets is not!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

PHSYX/APEX ENHANCEMENTS SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS Operating System:

Microsoft Windows XP (SP2 or later) / Windows Vista / Windows 7
Minimum Processor: 2.4 GHz Quad Core processor
Recommended Processor: 2.66 GHz Core i7-920 RAM: 2 GB

Video Cards and resolution:

APEX medium settings Minimum: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (or better) for Graphics and a dedicated NVIDIA 9800GTX (or better) for PhysX

Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (or better) Video Cards and resolution:

APEX High settings Minimum: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (or better) and a dedicated NVIDIA 9800GTX (or better) for PhysX

Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 for Graphics and a dedicated NVIDIA GTX 285 (or better) for PhysX

NVIDIA GPU driver: 197.13 or later.

NVIDIA PhysX driver: 10.04.02_9.10.0522. Included and automatically installed with the game.

http://gamesystemrequirements.com/games.php?id=865 apparently its not that much overkill..

mafia II physx requirements


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> PHSYX/APEX ENHANCEMENTS SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS Operating System:
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP (SP2 or later) / Windows Vista / Windows 7
> Minimum Processor: 2.4 GHz Quad Core processor
> Recommended Processor: 2.66 GHz Core i7-920 RAM: 2 GB
> 
> Video Cards and resolution:
> 
> APEX medium settings Minimum: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (or better) for Graphics and a dedicated NVIDIA 9800GTX (or better) for PhysX
> 
> Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (or better) Video Cards and resolution:
> 
> APEX High settings Minimum: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (or better) and a dedicated NVIDIA 9800GTX (or better) for PhysX
> 
> Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 for Graphics and a dedicated NVIDIA GTX 285 (or better) for PhysX
> 
> NVIDIA GPU driver: 197.13 or later.
> 
> NVIDIA PhysX driver: 10.04.02_9.10.0522. Included and automatically installed with the game.
> 
> http://gamesystemrequirements.com/games.php?id=865 apparently its not that much overkill..
> 
> mafia II physx requirements


Yea, a 560TI - 570 should be enough for dedicated PhysX!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea, a 560TI - 570 should be enough for dedicated PhysX!


yup.

i've wanted a pair of gtx 295's to sli and bench. now this gives me another reason to get em.

easier to find in pairs also..

but making me kick myself for selling my 550ti before becoming aware of this.


----------



## wntrsnowg

For physx, the game has to support it correct? Also, do you need an Intel processor?
I'm just trying to think of ways to up my fps on my current rig, in something like gw2


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> For physx, the game has to support it correct? Also, do you need an Intel processor?
> I'm just trying to think of ways to up my fps on my current rig, in something like gw2


no i would think not. AMD processors can do it.

well physx only used one core in a dual core gpu so ya 295 is definitely a bit excessive

meh.. i like having options.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> For physx, the game has to support it correct? Also, do you need an Intel processor?
> I'm just trying to think of ways to up my fps on my current rig, in something like gw2


PhysX requires a game that uses it, and an nVidia GPU with strong enough CUDA to do it.

If you use primarily AMD GPUs, then you need to do the hacks too.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Right, but if all the technicalities work out, it would be an inexpensive way to increase frames because it is lessening the stress on the CPU, which in my case is the bottleneck. In 3dmark my physics score is much lower than GPU

Edit: gw2 doesn't use physx. Regardless, it is still interesting to learn about


----------



## d1nky

anyone here use IC diamond?

http://hardwarebbq.com/news/enclosures-cooling/ic-diamond-forum-rep-crazy-forum-members-solving-issue-hand-thermal-pastes-damaging-cpu-gpu-cores/


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> anyone here use IC diamond?
> 
> http://hardwarebbq.com/news/enclosures-cooling/ic-diamond-forum-rep-crazy-forum-members-solving-issue-hand-thermal-pastes-damaging-cpu-gpu-cores/


CONDUCTIVE CONDUCTIVE CONDUCTIVE! DONT SPILL IT.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> anyone here use IC diamond?
> 
> http://hardwarebbq.com/news/enclosures-cooling/ic-diamond-forum-rep-crazy-forum-members-solving-issue-hand-thermal-pastes-damaging-cpu-gpu-cores/


I do. This is my review CPU that has had 3 x apps of ICDiamond now.



I just had the 8350 out of the Holodeck earlier (has had at least 4 apps of IC Diamond now) and it looked fine. A small rub mark in the middle of the IHS that I get from any other Thermal compound )
I think this stuff is great. Lowest temps from any thermal compound I have used,tried, or tested.


----------



## darkelixa

Im looking also to buy an amd 8350 with a GA-990FXA-UD3 or is the asus sabertooth r2 better?. I have a noctua NH-C12P-SE14 cpu cooler and 16gb ddrm3 ram with a 770 gtx. Do you first of all sell that cpu and mainboard, how long would it take to get,is it good for gaming and will that cpu cooler be good enough to stop the cpu from reaching max temp all the time as I have heard those chips run extremely hot.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Im looking also to buy an amd 8350 with a GA-990FXA-UD3 or is the asus sabertooth r2 better?. I have a noctua NH-C12P-SE14 cpu cooler and 16gb ddrm3 ram with a 770 gtx. Do you first of all sell that cpu and mainboard, how long would it take to get,is it good for gaming and will that cpu cooler be good enough to stop the cpu from reaching max temp all the time as I have heard those chips run extremely hot.


Its good enough for gaming by a long shot, it will be even better when developers start releasing games designed for 8 cores. That cooler will get you 4.4-4.7GHz no problem. Both motherboards are great. I dont really notice any big advantages over the UD3 with this sabertooth other than UEFI bios, though i kind of miss old school bios


----------



## darkelixa

Is there an advantage of getting the gigabyte board over the asus one? The only real difference i can see is the dual bios on the gigabyte vs one on the asus board. Sorry I am a bit of a noob when it comes to bios chips etc. I only got the money to upgrade this system once so I was trying to get it right the first time


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is there an advantage of getting the gigabyte board over the asus one? The only real difference i can see is the dual bios on the gigabyte vs one on the asus board. Sorry I am a bit of a noob when it comes to bios chips etc. I only got the money to upgrade this system once so I was trying to get it right the first time


Get the cheaper one, both will serve you good. Got 4.8 on my UD3 before i fried my bios chip with a piece of wire lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Moar coarzzz http://regmedia.co.uk/2013/05/20/32_way_raspberry_pi_cluster.jpg


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



32 rasberry pi's in a cluster



What a great way to spend a $1000 lol


----------



## darkelixa

Wow that's a nice overclock Ill be looking at keeping the cpu at stock for a while just to see how it goes with temps etc before i start to try and overclock Yes the UD3 is cheaper than the sabertooth by $30. How did you manage to fry it?? What sort of cpu temps did you see and what cooler did you have


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Wow that's a nice overclock Ill be looking at keeping the cpu at stock for a while just to see how it goes with temps etc before i start to try and overclock Yes the UD3 is cheaper than the sabertooth by $30. How did you manage to fry it?? What sort of cpu temps did you see and what cooler did you have


Same cooler i have now, about 58c on cores 4.8 1.48V prime 95 blend stable. I doubt you can do that on that air cooler. But probably 4.5-4.7. How did i ruin the mobo? I shorted the bios chip with a piece of wire.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Same cooler i have now, about 58c on cores 4.8 1.48V prime 95 blend stable. I doubt you can do that on that air cooler. But probably 4.5-4.7. How did i ruin the mobo? I shorted the bios chip with a piece of wire.


Ya you got that temp on air because your ambient temperature is low you live in the north poll lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ya you got that temp on air because your ambient temperature is low you live in the north poll lol


You're right lol. Okay 4.4 (can be done on stock volts) to 4.7.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're right lol. Okay 4.4 (can be done on stock volts) to 4.7.


Just curious how far can you OC a CPU with that ambiant using liquid cooling


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just curious how far can you OC a CPU with that ambiant using liquid cooling


I doubt i would be able to get more.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I doubt i would be able to get more.


Hmm...why's that?


----------



## darkelixa

When gaming with that noctua on stock clocks will it stay underneath the max temp which i believe is the 61 degrees?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm...why's that?


Because an H100 isnt much better than my air cooler.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Because an H100 isnt much better than my air cooler.


You have the silver arrow extreme


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You have the silver arrow extreme


No, its the Phanteks PH-TC14PE.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm...why's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Because an H100 isnt much better than my air cooler.
Click to expand...

I was unaware that the H100 was the best water cooling there is.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I was unaware that the H100 was the best water cooling there is.


I was unaware that there were any better CLCs because the hype of H100s kind of pull the blanket over them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I was unaware that the H100 was the best water cooling there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware that there were any better CLCs because the hype of H100s kind of pull the blanket over them.
Click to expand...

Which is fine, but where exactly did he say CLC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just curious how far can you OC a CPU with that ambiant using *liquid cooling*


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Which is fine, but where exactly did he say CLC?


I assumed it was CLC he was talking about.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

CLC?


----------



## Red1776

CLCL....

This is fun!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

What is CLCL?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What is CLCL?


I thought we were playing Wordy....rats


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Because an H100 isnt much better than my air cooler.


lol not this again.
H-100 ftw









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol not this again.
> H-100 ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you run that voltage 24/7?


----------



## darkelixa

So on stock volts with an air cooler it should be fine for the amd 8350s?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Not really, it's all down to choice. I don't like to OC my daily rigs, that's not to say I don't overclock. When I do, I do it the proper way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, back on topic, please.


^Makes perfect sense to me.

Also, it's impossible to derail a train wreck







lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Not really, it's all down to choice. I don't like to OC my daily rigs, that's not to say I don't overclock. When I do, I do it the proper way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, back on topic, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> Also, it's impossible to derail a train wreck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

What are you cooling that with?...and when is the funeral?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What are you cooling that with?...and when is the funeral?


The cooling is his own cold heart that let him OC that CPU that much
The funeral is sooner than you think


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So on stock volts with an air cooler it should be fine for the amd 8350s?


Stock volts? -.- . I run higher OCs than most guys here and i have air cooling.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> The cooling is his own cold heart that let him OC that CPU that much
> The funeral is sooner than you think


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What are you cooling that with?...and when is the funeral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cooling is his own cold heart that let him OC that CPU that much
> The funeral is sooner than you think
Click to expand...

...and ...right over the plate


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Do you run that voltage 24/7?


That would be a bit much. That was just for benching and the rig was sitting in my garage with some really chilly ambient temps.
At normal ambient temps ( 70 F ) , my h-100 rig will run 1.53 volts at load @ 5ghz and stay below the generally accepted max temp of 62 C

Short , sloppy video of my H-100 rig set up to run 5ghz with cnq enabled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Do you run that voltage 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a bit much. That was just for benching and the rig was sitting in my garage with some really chilly ambient temps.
> At normal ambient temps ( 70 F ) , my h-100 rig will run 1.53 volts at load @ 5ghz and stay below the generally accepted max temp of 62 C
> 
> Short , sloppy video of my H-100 rig set up to run 5ghz with cnq enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html
Click to expand...

I have lost track how many times I have run the Big Air VS CLC benches.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Do you run that voltage 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a bit much. That was just for benching and the rig was sitting in my garage with some really chilly ambient temps.
> At normal ambient temps ( 70 F ) , my h-100 rig will run 1.53 volts at load @ 5ghz and stay below the generally accepted max temp of 62 C
> 
> Short , sloppy video of my H-100 rig set up to run 5ghz with cnq enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lost track how many times I have run the Big Air VS CLC benches.
Click to expand...

With what fans?

Unlike the Air coolers, the CLC's will benefit from stronger SP fans.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Do you run that voltage 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a bit much. That was just for benching and the rig was sitting in my garage with some really chilly ambient temps.
> At normal ambient temps ( 70 F ) , my h-100 rig will run 1.53 volts at load @ 5ghz and stay below the generally accepted max temp of 62 C
> 
> Short , sloppy video of my H-100 rig set up to run 5ghz with cnq enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lost track how many times I have run the Big Air VS CLC benches.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what fans?
> 
> Unlike the Air coolers, the CLC's will benefit from stronger SP fans.
Click to expand...

Everything run with what they came with.
The Silver Arrow benefits with stronger fans as well.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Do you run that voltage 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a bit much. That was just for benching and the rig was sitting in my garage with some really chilly ambient temps.
> At normal ambient temps ( 70 F ) , my h-100 rig will run 1.53 volts at load @ 5ghz and stay below the generally accepted max temp of 62 C
> 
> Short , sloppy video of my H-100 rig set up to run 5ghz with cnq enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lost track how many times I have run the Big Air VS CLC benches.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what fans?
> 
> Unlike the Air coolers, the CLC's will benefit from stronger SP fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything run with what they came with.
> The Silver Arrow benefits with stronger fans as well.
Click to expand...

Not "Stronger". Stronger SP. Static Pressure.

Also, the H100's fans actually wont spin up all the way unless they're directly on molex.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Do you run that voltage 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a bit much. That was just for benching and the rig was sitting in my garage with some really chilly ambient temps.
> At normal ambient temps ( 70 F ) , my h-100 rig will run 1.53 volts at load @ 5ghz and stay below the generally accepted max temp of 62 C
> 
> Short , sloppy video of my H-100 rig set up to run 5ghz with cnq enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have lost track how many times I have run the Big Air VS CLC benches.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what fans?
> 
> Unlike the Air coolers, the CLC's will benefit from stronger SP fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything run with what they came with.
> The Silver Arrow benefits with stronger fans as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not "Stronger". Stronger SP. Static Pressure.
> 
> Also, the H100's fans actually wont spin up all the way unless they're directly on molex.
Click to expand...

Thats why I said stronger, not higher CFM
I have only run my H-100 plugged into the molex.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 3570K is a sidegrade in terms of singlethreaded stuff compared to what exactly? The phenom II x4? No.... Phenom IIs are on par with core 2 quads when it comes to single thread perf.
> 
> When all cores are utilized the 8350 is between the 3570K and the 3770K performance wise. But again, if the person we were giving advice to says that intel CPUs would perform better for him, buying a CVF and a 8350 makes absolutely no sense.
> I wouldn't go above 1.55v on water for long term use.


side grade for 8320 and 8350 my bad


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not "Stronger". Stronger SP. Static Pressure.
> 
> Also, the H100's fans actually wont spin up all the way unless they're directly on molex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I said stronger, not higher CFM
> I have only run my H-100 plugged into the molex.
Click to expand...

Can also upgrade it to push/pull.

But at least you get the most out of it stock, few people think to actually put it on a controller or molex and think that the best way is the one in the manual.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not "Stronger". Stronger SP. Static Pressure.
> 
> Also, the H100's fans actually wont spin up all the way unless they're directly on molex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I said stronger, not higher CFM
> I have only run my H-100 plugged into the molex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can also upgrade it to push/pull.
> 
> But at least you get the most out of it stock, few people think to actually put it on a controller or molex and think that the best way is the one in the manual.
Click to expand...

With the exception of the Silver Arrow SB-E (which kicks everyones rear) there is a wall with all of these Cooling solutions. Comparably "upgraded" (third fan/higher SP,CFM Push/pull etc)
they all are within 1-2c of each other. I could run a pair of Deltas through the H-100, but them I could also do that with the SA/Phanteks/Noctua.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> With the exception of the Silver Arrow SB-E (which kicks everyones rear) there is a wall with all of these Cooling solutions. Comparably "upgraded" (third fan/higher SP,CFM Push/pull etc)
> they all are within 1-2c of each other. I could run a pair of Deltas through the H-100, but them I could also do that with the SA/Phanteks/Noctua.


Phanteks on avarage seems to have a better heatsink than Noctua and Thermalright. But they come with the worst fans.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not "Stronger". Stronger SP. Static Pressure.
> 
> Also, the H100's fans actually wont spin up all the way unless they're directly on molex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I said stronger, not higher CFM
> I have only run my H-100 plugged into the molex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can also upgrade it to push/pull.
> 
> But at least you get the most out of it stock, few people think to actually put it on a controller or molex and think that the best way is the one in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the exception of the Silver Arrow SB-E (which kicks everyones rear) there is a wall with all of these Cooling solutions. Comparably "upgraded" (third fan/higher SP,CFM Push/pull etc)
> they all are within 1-2c of each other. I could run a pair of Deltas through the H-100, but them I could also do that with the SA/Phanteks/Noctua.
Click to expand...

Four DELTAs would cost as much as the H100 itself.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Four DELTAs would cost as much as the H100 itself.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not "Stronger". Stronger SP. Static Pressure.
> 
> Also, the H100's fans actually wont spin up all the way unless they're directly on molex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I said stronger, not higher CFM
> I have only run my H-100 plugged into the molex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can also upgrade it to push/pull.
> 
> But at least you get the most out of it stock, few people think to actually put it on a controller or molex and think that the best way is the one in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the exception of the Silver Arrow SB-E (which kicks everyones rear) there is a wall with all of these Cooling solutions. Comparably "upgraded" (third fan/higher SP,CFM Push/pull etc)
> they all are within 1-2c of each other. I could run a pair of Deltas through the H-100, but them I could also do that with the SA/Phanteks/Noctua.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Four DELTAs would cost as much as the H100 itself.
Click to expand...

It;s been done. One guy reviewed the H-100 with four 30.5mm H2O Deltas I think it was...I'm surprised the fins are still attached.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

think a h110 could get to 5ghz, cooling a 8350 similar to gurty's? (same batch + same vid)

think i've figured out a way to fit it into my R4 case

seeing as the custom loop will cost me upwards of 500$ i need something in the mean time.

MOAR SCOARE!!!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It;s been done. One guy reviewed the H-100 with four 30.5mm H2O Deltas I think it was...I'm surprised the fins are still attached.


what are these deltas you speak of?

how do they compare to the corsair sp120 high performance?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It;s been done. One guy reviewed the H-100 with four 30.5mm H2O Deltas I think it was...I'm surprised the fins are still attached.
> 
> 
> 
> what are these deltas you speak of?
> 
> how do they compare to the corsair sp120 high performance?
Click to expand...

Deltas are a different animal. When someone says that they are going to put Deltas on they usually have forewent sound levels and strap a 200+CFM 25+SP, sounds like a jet engine at takeoff. take our fingers off and not slow down kind of thing LOL


http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c435/s1109/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans_by_CFM-200_CFM_Fans-Page1.html


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Deltas are a different animal. When someone says that they are going to put Deltas on they usually have forewent sound levels and strap a 200+CFM 25+SP, sounds like a jet engine at takeoff. take our fingers off and not slow down kind of thing LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c435/s1109/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans_by_CFM-200_CFM_Fans-Page1.html


200+ CFM.. yikes! i think i want a few...

252.something CFM...

who needs push/pull when ya have two of these! actually i wonder what push/pull is like with these on a single 120 rad


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Deltas are a different animal. When someone says that they are going to put Deltas on they usually have forewent sound levels and strap a 200+CFM 25+SP, sounds like a jet engine at takeoff. take our fingers off and not slow down kind of thing LOL
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c435/s1109/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans_by_CFM-200_CFM_Fans-Page1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 200+ CFM.. yikes! i think i want a few...
> 
> 252.something CFM...
> 
> who needs push/pull when ya have two of these! actually i wonder what push/pull is like with these on a single 120 rad
Click to expand...

It will lower your temp by about 3c over Corsair 120 SP's


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It will lower your temp by about 3c over Corsair 120 SP's


er, i was figuring it be a little more of a difference with double the RPM and CFM


----------



## wntrsnowg

Aren't Yate Loons great radiator fans for the price?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It will lower your temp by about 3c over Corsair 120 SP's
> 
> 
> 
> er, i was figuring it be a little more of a difference with double the RPM and CFM
Click to expand...

Nope, not on a slim rad like that. CFM is faster than the metal can conduct the heat.
I was talking about the H-100. How thick are yours?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nope, not on a slim rad like that. CFM is faster than the metal can conduct the heat.
> I was talking about the H-100. How thick are yours?


i was thinking about a thicker 120 rad

kuhler 920 or thicker (just in my head don't know size etc)

is there some golden rule to cfm and rad thickness?

last edit: promise, moving from air to closed loop (dad needs a cooler and doesn't want to go water so i'll just give him my bigger air and go water to free up some space in the case


----------



## darkelixa

Is it true that the amd 8350s temps dont really matter until they start to get into 70 degrees?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is it true that the amd 8350s temps dont really matter until they start to get into 70 degrees?


55C Package prefered, 62C Package "Max", short bursts into 70C should be ok as long as it isn't all the time.


----------



## darkelixa

So noctua air will keep it to that 62? Or do you have to buy a AIO water cooling system? Just asking to make sure i have a good enough cooler for the 8350 before i purchase?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So noctua air will keep it to that 62? Or do you have to buy a AIO water cooling system? Just asking to make sure i have a good enough cooler for the 8350 before i purchase?


If you're not overclocking than even the stock cooler is enough, though it isn't recommended.


----------



## darkelixa

I bet if you had the stock cooler on it would be going flat out and really loud at the same time if its anything like my old amd rig


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I bet if you had the stock cooler on it would be going flat out and really loud at the same time if its anything like my old amd rig


Ya, pretty much.

Same goes for every CPU run with it's stock cooler ever.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I bet if you had the stock cooler on it would be going flat out and really loud at the same time if its anything like my old amd rig


think sounds like a turbine...it was horrible.. it lasted all of 45 mins before i drove back to the store and bought an air cooler


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nope, not on a slim rad like that. CFM is faster than the metal can conduct the heat.
> I was talking about the H-100. How thick are yours?
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about a thicker 120 rad
> 
> kuhler 920 or thicker (just in my head don't know size etc)
> 
> is there some golden rule to cfm and rad thickness?
> 
> last edit: promise, moving from air to closed loop (dad needs a cooler and doesn't want to go water so i'll just give him my bigger air and go water to free up some space in the case
Click to expand...

Delta's are massibve overkill.Look for fans that have between 2.25 - 4.0mm H2O and you will get good results. I run 3.53mm H2O fans and get ecellent results. The Deltas will not be tolerable if you have ears.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nope, not on a slim rad like that. CFM is faster than the metal can conduct the heat.
> I was talking about the H-100. How thick are yours?
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about a thicker 120 rad
> 
> kuhler 920 or thicker (just in my head don't know size etc)
> 
> is there some golden rule to cfm and rad thickness?
> 
> last edit: promise, moving from air to closed loop (dad needs a cooler and doesn't want to go water so i'll just give him my bigger air and go water to free up some space in the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delta's are massibve overkill.Look for fans that have between 2.25 - 4.0mm H2O and you will get good results. I run 3.53mm H2O fans and get ecellent results. The Deltas will not be tolerable if you have ears.
Click to expand...

To help drive that home, My very loud Corsair fans are 39dB at max.

The Deltas are 62dB.


----------



## darkelixa

Ah nice. What air cooler did you buy Flail


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Nope, not on a slim rad like that. CFM is faster than the metal can conduct the heat.
> I was talking about the H-100. How thick are yours?
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about a thicker 120 rad
> 
> kuhler 920 or thicker (just in my head don't know size etc)
> 
> is there some golden rule to cfm and rad thickness?
> 
> last edit: promise, moving from air to closed loop (dad needs a cooler and doesn't want to go water so i'll just give him my bigger air and go water to free up some space in the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delta's are massibve overkill.Look for fans that have between 2.25 - 4.0mm H2O and you will get good results. I run 3.53mm H2O fans and get ecellent results. The Deltas will not be tolerable if you have ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To help drive that home, My very loud Corsair fans are 39dB at max.
> 
> The Deltas are 62dB.
Click to expand...

This is my favorite
600 CFM


Yeah, and I think that is being kind.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Ah nice. What air cooler did you buy Flail


Zalman CNPS 14X (fyi its stinkin HUGE!!!)

modded with 3 sp120's (2000 rpm + model)

stock outta the box would not cut it.

basically a clone of the phantek one ranger has. but prolly not as good.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To help drive that home, My very loud Corsair fans are 39dB at max.
> 
> The Deltas are 62dB.


ya i noticed that one..

its a bit louder then my liking..

50db is likely my limit, and louder then the girl friends :/


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, pretty much.
> 
> Same goes for every CPU run with it's stock cooler ever.


Except the stock cooler for the X2 6000+ which is quiet. It's running on my old 955 right now in the other room, so much better than the junk they give you now.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, pretty much.
> 
> Same goes for every CPU run with it's stock cooler ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the stock cooler for the X2 6000+ which is quiet. It's running on my old 955 right now in the other room, so much better than the junk they give you now.
Click to expand...

Hey M3TAl,
They're were good stock heatsinks? I don't remember there ever being good HS. I remember the heatpiped version in the images , but always got the aluminum boat anchor


----------



## Alatar

The only good stock cooler I ever used was the one you got with the i7 980X. That thing was actually pretty good surprisingly.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, pretty much.
> 
> Same goes for every CPU run with it's stock cooler ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the stock cooler for the X2 6000+ which is quiet. It's running on my old 955 right now in the other room, so much better than the junk they give you now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey M3TAl,
> They're were good stock heatsinks? I don't remember there ever being good HS. I remember the heatpiped version in the images , but always got the aluminum boat anchor
Click to expand...

That's because the one with the pipes is AMD's standard 125w cooler that they've given out forever and still do, while the boat anchor is a 95w cooler that has also been around forever and is still in use with APUs.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, pretty much.
> 
> Same goes for every CPU run with it's stock cooler ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the stock cooler for the X2 6000+ which is quiet. It's running on my old 955 right now in the other room, so much better than the junk they give you now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey M3TAl,
> They're were good stock heatsinks? I don't remember there ever being good HS. I remember the heatpiped version in the images , but always got the aluminum boat anchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the one with the pipes is AMD's standard 125w cooler that they've given out forever and still do, while the boat anchor is a 95w cooler that has also been around forever and is still in use with APUs.
Click to expand...

I know. thats what I mean. up until the FX return, I got the aluminum chunk even with the big'uns. 125w and the 140w as well if memory serves.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, pretty much.
> 
> Same goes for every CPU run with it's stock cooler ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the stock cooler for the X2 6000+ which is quiet. It's running on my old 955 right now in the other room, so much better than the junk they give you now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey M3TAl,
> They're were good stock heatsinks? I don't remember there ever being good HS. I remember the heatpiped version in the images , but always got the aluminum boat anchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the one with the pipes is AMD's standard 125w cooler that they've given out forever and still do, while the boat anchor is a 95w cooler that has also been around forever and is still in use with APUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. thats what I mean. up until the FX return, I got the aluminum chunk even with the big'uns. 125w and the 140w as well if memory serves.
Click to expand...

Makes me a bit confused how he claims the 95w boat anchor works well (and cool/quiet) on a 125w CPU.

I've always gotten the 125w piped cooler with my 125w CPUs.









On another note, has anyone else wondered just how much money AMD saves by using the same coolers year after year after year and having compatible HS clip size/dimensions also for years and years?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The only good stock cooler I ever used was the one you got with the i7 980X. That thing was actually pretty good surprisingly.


This thing?

I think those are collectors item now.


----------



## Alastair

Guys does the FX hit a multiplier "wall"at any point? I am trying to push my 8320 to 5GHz with a 22x - 23x multi (225x22) but it doesn't want to go higher than that. I want to try and lower the multi and use a little more base clock but my motherboard does not want to go above 225 on the base clock and I do not know why! Also I have MAJOR Vdroop issues! I set 1.61v in Control Center (BIOS wont set above 1.55) and I get 1.55 from a 1.6v setting!?! Anybody here have the 3.1 REV of the MSI 990FXA-GD65 with the 20.2 BIOS? On my older REV 3.0 of the same board on the 19.8 BIOS, that board had a max FSB of 270 and no VDROOP issues! I dont have any LLC


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys does the FX hit a multiplier "wall"at any point? I am trying to push my 8320 to 5GHz with a 22x - 23x multi (225x22) but it doesn't want to go higher than that. I want to try and lower the multi and use a little more base clock but my motherboard does not want to go above 225 on the base clock and I do not know why! Also I have MAJOR Vdroop issues! I set 1.61v in Control Center (BIOS wont set above 1.55) and I get 1.55 from a 1.6v setting!?! Anybody here have the 3.1 REV of the MSI 990FXA-GD65 with the 20.2 BIOS? On my older REV 3.0 of the same board on the 19.8 BIOS, that board had a max FSB of 270 and no VDROOP issues! I dont have any LLC


Yeah, known for it. and right around the 230 mark is wall for a lot of people. I hit one at 233. I lowered the multi and pushed it up to 260 and it's been a rock there. Some of these guys (F3Ars I think is one that gets 300, RangerJr1 also I believe)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys does the FX hit a multiplier "wall"at any point? I am trying to push my 8320 to 5GHz with a 22x - 23x multi (225x22) but it doesn't want to go higher than that. I want to try and lower the multi and use a little more base clock but my motherboard does not want to go above 225 on the base clock and I do not know why! Also I have MAJOR Vdroop issues! I set 1.61v in Control Center (BIOS wont set above 1.55) and I get 1.55 from a 1.6v setting!?! Anybody here have the 3.1 REV of the MSI 990FXA-GD65 with the 20.2 BIOS? On my older REV 3.0 of the same board on the 19.8 BIOS, that board had a max FSB of 270 and no VDROOP issues! I dont have any LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, known for it. and right around the 230 mark is wall for a lot of people. I hit one at 233. I lowered the multi and pushed it up to 260 and it's been a rock there. Some of these guys (F3Ars I think is one that gets 300, RangerJr1 also I believe)
Click to expand...

So then it is most likely the motherboard that wont let the base clock go higher than 230 in my case. Simply because when I lower the multi and look for my max FSB this particular board wont go above 230.Which is a pain since I cant go for a lower Multi overclock... Say for example 250x20 as it just wont POST. My slightly older revision of this board went way up to around 270MHz for a max FSB. I need to figure out a way around this wall....


----------



## VectNDN

Hello everybody.... quite new on this forum, joined just because of the fact I got a fx8350 about two weeks ago.... and since I have space constraints, I had to buy an Asus M5A78L-M/USB3... don't judge me







, anyway I wasn't expecting to overclock, I actually like the stock speeds of my processor... well, not with the stock cooler (and hence got changed). Here are some pictures for the interested:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/4iz9.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/c4e6.jpg/

The thing is, I undervolted my processor to 1.262 with load line calibration of 41%, which under load sets the vcore at 1.260volts at 4.0 Ghz... I wanted then to compare it with other overclocks, but the threat is so big (1893 pages! and I thought that the dv6-llano lounge at notebookcheck had quite a ride with 600+ pages), then I also wanted to know if there is possibility of vrm throttling at this voltages, because I do get throttling but only when the processor sensor (the one embedded on the motherboard, not the core) reaches 65 °C degrees after almost 30 min in Prime 95, but I'm not sure if it's because of my cooling or because of the VRMs....

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

Edit: I use AmdMsrTweaker for this, also APM and Turbo are disabled (there is no dance in clock speeds between the cores, thus every one remains at the same frequency all the time unless load decreases or increases)

Edit 2: as for the lower frequency, which is 1400 Mhz, voltage went as down as 0.700v, I wonder if I can go below than that but at least it remained quite stable with prime 95 with no errors after almost 40 min. Which is the lowest that has been achieved on this frequency regarding voltage?

Also... for this motherboard, is there an option to overclock the northbridge to reach 2600 Mhz? because I have tried using the bios with simply no luck, I really don't want to move the FSB since it's quite alright as it is.


----------



## ebduncan

Delta fans are great.

Granted if you run them at full speed, your ears will ring for days. They are loud, and i do mean loud at full speed. However hook them up to a fan controller, and reduce the voltage to where they just get spinning, and blam you have the best air flow, best noise, and best static pressure compared to any other fan.

I have a few of them laying around. I actually had 2 120mm deltas on my old Antec 920 h20 cooler. Performed great and fan speeds were controlled via software, so rarely did they get super unbearable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Hello everybody.... quite new on this forum, joined just because of the fact I got a fx8350 about two weeks ago.... and since I have space constraints, I had to buy an Asus M5A78L-M/USB3... don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anyway I wasn't expecting to overclock, I actually like the stock speeds of my processor... well, not with the stock cooler (and hence got changed). Here are some pictures for the interested:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/4iz9.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/c4e6.jpg/
> 
> The thing is, I undervolted my processor to 1.262 with load line calibration of 41%, which under load sets the vcore at 1.260volts at 4.0 Ghz... I wanted then to compare it with other overclocks, but the threat is so big (1893 pages! and I thought that the dv6-llano lounge at notebookcheck had quite a ride with 600+ pages), then I also wanted to know if there is possibility of vrm throttling at this voltages, because I do get throttling but only when the processor sensor (the one embedded on the motherboard, not the core) reaches 65 °C degrees after almost 30 min in Prime 95, but I'm not sure if it's because of my cooling or because of the VRMs....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Edit: I use AmdMsrTweaker for this, also APM and Turbo are disabled (there is no dance in clock speeds between the cores, thus every one remains at the same frequency all the time unless load decreases or increases)
> 
> Edit 2: as for the lower frequency, which is 1400 Mhz, voltage went as down as 0.700v, I wonder if I can go below than that but at least it remained quite stable with prime 95 with no errors after almost 40 min. Which is the lowest that has been achieved on this frequency regarding voltage?
> 
> Also... for this motherboard, is there an option to overclock the northbridge to reach 2600 Mhz? because I have tried using the bios with simply no luck, I really don't want to move the FSB since it's quite alright as it is.


your board is not capable of what you want to do.

poor power structure and we've seen three posters have theirs fair with an 8 core.. take it back if you can.

poor 4+1 phasing. and throttling gallore


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your board is not capable of what you want to do.
> 
> poor power structure and we've seen three posters have theirs fair with an 8 core.. take it back if you can.
> 
> poor 4+1 phasing. and throttling gallore


I'm with this guy

That board is a great board for the fx 4100

my son had it before i gave him my M5a99x evo

The evo is the lowest id take for this chip









maybe id settle for a m5a97 pro


----------



## VectNDN

but it does everything that I wanted without throttling, I mean everything except for prime 95, when the sensor reaches 65 C then it throttles and lowers the temperature, then it ramps up again but takes another 30 min to throttle again, that's why I want to know if it's because of the vrm or because the processor package temperature....

Also it would be great to know ho much this processor has been undervolted under stock clocks without apm or turbo, in both minimum and maximum frequencies, if possible that is.

In other intensive task that are not prime, processor package temperature never reaches 50°C and no throttling occurs.

Edit: TLR, how to differentiate from VRM throttling from Processor Package throttling? (because the processor core temperature even marks me that I'm way lower than that, 43 °C vs 60°C processor package temperature)


----------



## gboeds

on that board it's pretty much guaranteed you are throttling due to VRMs...especially since you undervolted and are at stock speeds. If your voltage was too low, you would see workers failing and/or blue screens, not throttling.

If you are satisfied with the way it runs, I say go with it....once the VRMs burn up you can get a better board...









this is my 4 +1 phase Gigabyte board after folding my X6 1090T @ 3.7GHz for about a year:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> but it does everything that I wanted without throttling, I mean everything except for prime 95, when the sensor reaches 65 C then it throttles and lowers the temperature, then it ramps up again but takes another 30 min to throttle again, that's why I want to know if it's because of the vrm or because the processor package temperature....
> 
> Also it would be great to know ho much this processor has been undervolted under stock clocks without apm or turbo, in both minimum and maximum frequencies, if possible that is.
> 
> In other intensive task that are not prime, processor package temperature never reaches 50°C and no throttling occurs.
> 
> Edit: TLR, how to differentiate from VRM throttling from Processor Package throttling? (because the processor core temperature even marks me that I'm way lower than that, 43 °C vs 60°C processor package temperature)


the problem is that board is not rated for 125w tdp processors. (weather asus says it is or not)

also throttling after 30mins is considered unstable.

also your contradicting yourself... you say it doesn't throttle for what you want.. yet you are running prime??


----------



## ebduncan

Just because a motherboard only has 4-1 power phases doesn't mean it cannot handle a cpu.

the components of the power phase are equally important.

Power phases work because it will split the work load of the other phases. IE a 8 phase each phase would only operate 12.5% of the time. A 4 phase board each phase would operate 25% of the time.

So by adding power phases it reduces the work load on the circuit allowing for a cooler, and longer life span. It doesn't mean the motherboard cannot support XX cpu, again that boils down to the actual circuity not the amount of power phases.

Just something to wrap your head around.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Just because a motherboard only has 4-1 power phases doesn't mean it cannot handle a cpu.
> 
> the components of the power phase are equally important.
> 
> Power phases work because it will split the work load of the other phases. IE a 8 phase each phase would only operate 12.5% of the time. A 4 phase board each phase would operate 25% of the time.
> 
> So by adding power phases it reduces the work load on the circuit allowing for a cooler, and longer life span. It doesn't mean the motherboard cannot support XX cpu, again that boils down to the actual circuity not the amount of power phases.
> 
> Just something to wrap your head around.


Most 4+1 phases arent recomended are they, itll run em fine but not very good

If you say otherwise then thats your opinion

I wouldnt recomend one and neither should you


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> on that board it's pretty much guaranteed you are throttling due to VRMs...especially since you undervolted and are at stock speeds. If your voltage was too low, you would see workers failing and/or blue screens, not throttling.
> 
> If you are satisfied with the way it runs, I say go with it....once the VRMs burn up you can get a better board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 4 +1 phase Gigabyte board after folding my X6 1090T @ 3.7GHz for about a year:


Did that board survived???? I've looked into the list of motherboards provided here http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database and here http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors, the motherboard that I have isn't listed as a "you are doomed one" and rather as a "if overclocking, throttling" and I'm actually believing that my undervolt is working but I need to get more air flow in and out the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the problem is that board is not rated for 125w tdp processors. (weather asus says it is or not)
> 
> also throttling after 30mins is considered unstable.
> 
> also your contradicting yourself... you say it doesn't throttle for what you want.. yet you are running prime??


I may be saying it wrong, what happens more or less after 30 min is that the processor package temperature reaches 65°C, when that happens, the processor lowers itself to the lowest state, i.e. it runs at 1400 Mhz, then cools down almost immediately to 45 °C and then continues at the maximum power state allowed by me, that is 4.0 GHz, it's only that when you see how the processor lowers it's frequency, doesn't throttle again unless it reaches 65°C again, which is around another 30 min, this only happens on Prime95, other intensive task don't heat the processor package temperature past 50°C and no throttling occurs. The board is actually rated 140W by asus. My main doubt here is whether or not the porcessor package temperature on that motherboard really means that or means the VRM temperature (by the way, how much is 65 °C temperature for a VRM? much?)


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Most 4+1 phases arent recomended are they, itll run em fine but not very good
> 
> If you say otherwise then thats your opinion
> 
> I wouldnt recomend one and neither should you


phases is a marketing hype. The number of power phases does not directly correlate to what a motherboard will support. You can have a single phase power that is just as good as a 4 phase power. The number of phases only means how often each will be used.

In the case of most computer motherboards, they usually use low wattage phases in a series to get to total power supported. Ie So instead of having one big power phase rated at 200+watts, they split the 200watt across a number of smaller power phases. Or in this example, a 8 phase 200 watt would be 8 different phases of 25 watts each.

Better information would be to actually look at the voltage circuity to see the components used, and their ratings.

simple judging a motherboard based on only power phases alone is moronic.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Just because a motherboard only has 4-1 power phases doesn't mean it cannot handle a cpu.
> 
> the components of the power phase are equally important.
> 
> Power phases work because it will split the work load of the other phases. IE a 8 phase each phase would only operate 12.5% of the time. A 4 phase board each phase would operate 25% of the time.
> 
> So by adding power phases it reduces the work load on the circuit allowing for a cooler, and longer life span. It doesn't mean the motherboard cannot support XX cpu, again that boils down to the actual circuity not the amount of power phases.
> 
> Just something to wrap your head around.


its pretty well known that the phasing on that board is cheap and not up to the task at hand.

if you really want to get into a tolerance and compont quality, then we can talk. But, seeing as you totally neglected to get that the 4+1 on that board is a bad quality one, apposed to the asrock extreme's

when, a 8+2 or better and a 4+1 whatever are on the same quality level then you can see pros and cons for both. but in this neither is better then the other in theory. all depends what the processor is asking for.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> simple judging a motherboard based on only power phases alone is moronic.


not understand the context in which it was judge is also as you say.. "moronic"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Did that board survived???? I've looked into the list of motherboards provided here http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database and here http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors, the motherboard that I have isn't listed as a "you are doomed one" and rather as a "if overclocking, throttling" and I'm actually believing that my undervolt is working but I need to get more air flow in and out the case.
> I may be saying it wrong, what happens more or less after 30 min is that the processor package temperature reaches 65°C, when that happens, the processor lowers itself to the lowest state, i.e. it runs at 1400 Mhz, then cools down almost immediately to 45 °C and then continues at the maximum power state allowed by me, that is 4.0 GHz, it's only that when you see how the processor lowers it's frequency, doesn't throttle again unless it reaches 65°C again, which is around another 30 min, this only happens on Prime95, other intensive task don't heat the processor package temperature past 50°C and no throttling occurs. The board is actually rated 140W by asus. My main doubt here is whether or not the porcessor package temperature on that motherboard really means that or means the VRM temperature (by the way, how much is 65 °C temperature for a VRM? much?)


what are you using to monitor while you prime?

what prime settings?

if it was a your doomed board i would have said it was a fire risk....

I think its mis marketed by asus, and a poor choice for this processor. I wouldn't put anything over a 95W tdp processor in it, and i wouldn't expect any kind of overclock stabilty.

IMHO boards with the 970 chip set or better are better suited for these chips. mot because of the chipset but they tend to have to proper quality parts to do the job.

PS: your processors dropping to the lowest state = throttling.


----------



## VectNDN

This motherboard is listed as high quality on a more complete post regarding VRMs. http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors You are actually not reading and you are just bashing the motherboard by its low phase count, even when the transistors are listed as low rds (note that 3 phase count is actually bad, 4+1 is listed as ok but mods are required for OC).

I do agree however on the chipset, it's not great then it's almost not noticeable and I don't use its iGPU.

My settings on prime95 are stress testing inplace-fft (it's the setting that heats the most the processor). Memory is underclocked to 1.4v running at 1866 9-9-9-24 although I don't think this makes a difference.

I have concluded that it's not throttling due VRMs, because I'm way below in voltage than some overclocks listed here (1.262v) with a not so great LLC (41%) is rather accumulated heat from the base of the processor, the one that affects the readings of the processor package temperature (because again, core temperature is way below) also 65°C, if asus were telling me my vrm temperatures instead of the processor package temperature is a not bad temperature for vrms, note that air is continuously being blown at the vrms by the samurai zz cooler.

Air flow must be improved if I'm to use prime95... but other than that, I find this motherboard great for stock speeds (even better with undervolt) at least for the FX8350, for the FX Centurion at 220W... then that's out of the realm of this motherboard (and many more!)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> phases is a marketing hype. The number of power phases does not directly correlate to what a motherboard will support. You can have a single phase power that is just as good as a 4 phase power. The number of phases only means how often each will be used.
> 
> In the case of most computer motherboards, they usually use low wattage phases in a series to get to total power supported. Ie So instead of having one big power phase rated at 200+watts, they split the 200watt across a number of smaller power phases. Or in this example, a 8 phase 200 watt would be 8 different phases of 25 watts each.
> 
> Better information would be to actually look at the voltage circuity to see the components used, and their ratings.
> 
> simple judging a motherboard based on only power phases alone is moronic.


ive actually owned the board in question, have you? i base my advice on personal experience, so take that moronic comment back n shove t where the sun dont shine pal

like i said before its great for fx 4100 but not for the visheras, why are you trying to cause an argument?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> You are actually not reading and you are just bashing the motherboard by its low phase count, even when the transistors are listed as low rds.


this was written, BEFORE, almost a YEAR before the 8 core FX processors were even released. how can you think that this holds true for something at the time that was publicly UNTESTED.

different processors, different power requirements.

if you actually READ some of this post maybe the last 500 pages or so? you'd notice a handful of people with THIS EXACT board, having the EXACT same issue.

as for bashing based on the phase count, i recommend 970- extreme3's ALL the time.. it has a 4+1 phase count. but its a quality one. for the job it does.

have fun! i'm out, i don't have time for this.


----------



## VectNDN

I don't have throttling per se, it throttles when processor reaches 65 degress at packaging temperature, it's NOT A VRM issue because throttling it's affected ALWAYS when processor reaches 65°C packaging temperature. normal operation has a hard time reaching 50°C even on a very hot day as it was yesterday and the day before it (playing crysis 3, bioshock infinite, grid 2 and tomb raider, all of them maxed out without the anti aliasing because I don't like blurring) that's the advantages of undervolting (and hence interesing more than overclock sometimes), also note that TURBO and APM are disabled.

Edit: Small note, even if written about one year ago before the fx chips, it already includes some motherboards that suports the vishera arquitecture, again, you didn't wanted to read.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> on that board it's pretty much guaranteed you are throttling due to VRMs...especially since you undervolted and are at stock speeds. If your voltage was too low, you would see workers failing and/or blue screens, not throttling.
> 
> If you are satisfied with the way it runs, I say go with it....once the VRMs burn up you can get a better board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 4 +1 phase Gigabyte board after folding my X6 1090T @ 3.7GHz for about a year:


That's how I like burned up and crispy seriously though how did you burn it that hard it looks like power shortage (or however you call it)


----------



## ebduncan

woah guys, i was not talking about that motherboard, i was talking in general to all motherboard.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> woah guys, i was not talking about that motherboard, i was talking in general to all motherboard.


Well seeing as you came late to the convo about his board and called us all morons hmmmm maybe u should of read back a bit


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well seeing as you came late to the convo about his board and called us all morons hmmmm maybe u should of read back a bit


perhaps you should actually read my posts, because i never said anything about a specific motherboard. You all just assumed I was talking about that motherboard. I was just telling everyone you cannot judge a motherboard by its number of power phases alone.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> perhaps you should actually read my posts, because i never said anything about a specific motherboard. You all just assumed I was talking about that motherboard. I was just telling everyone you cannot judge a motherboard by its number of power phases alone.


But number of phases IS a big deal when you use 8000FX CPUs.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> But number of phases IS a big deal when you use 8000FX CPUs.


its not the phases which are important, its the power circuitry that can support large amounts of current. You can do it with one phase, you can do with with more than one phase. The bottom line is it has to support the required current.

The Asus Crosshair V supports 2000amps, and has a 8 phase power.
The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 supports 400 amps and has 8 phase power.

you see both motherboards have 8 phase power for the cpu, yet one support a heck of a-lot more current draw.

Which is why i said judging a motherboard based on the number of phases to be moronic.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> I don't have throttling per se, it throttles when processor reaches 65 degress at packaging temperature, it's NOT A VRM issue because throttling it's affected ALWAYS when processor reaches 65°C packaging temperature. normal operation has a hard time reaching 50°C even on a very hot day as it was yesterday and the day before it (playing crysis 3, bioshock infinite, grid 2 and tomb raider, all of them maxed out without the anti aliasing because I don't like blurring) that's the advantages of undervolting (and hence interesing more than overclock sometimes), also note that TURBO and APM are disabled.
> 
> Edit: Small note, even if written about one year ago before the fx chips, it already includes some motherboards that suports the vishera arquitecture, again, you didn't wanted to read.


Sigh...it IS a VRM issue. These CPUs dont throttle themselves back at 65, they will keep going well past that. Not saying it is good for them, but they will. When it thottles back like that, the VRMs are overheating, like has been said by oh...everyone. My current board does the EXACT same thing, luckily I have a Saberkitty on the way to resolve that issue. You can use that board if you want, it works, as you have stated, at the voltage you are running and never gets that hot during normal use. That is your decision, all everyone on here is saying is that the power circuitry on that board is NOT meant to handle the power draw of these CPUs, and it can cause problems down the road. Some might even say it isnt safe, but I don't know it well enough to say that. So we are just warning you.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Makes me a bit confused how he claims the 95w boat anchor works well (and cool/quiet) on a 125w CPU.
> 
> I've always gotten the 125w piped cooler with my 125w CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, has anyone else wondered just how much money AMD saves by using the same coolers year after year after year and having compatible HS clip size/dimensions also for years and years?


Better IMO because it's quiet, much quieter than the jet engine they give you now. I don't know if the cooler I'm talking about is the same one you guys are either? It has no problems cooling a 955 at stock, no idea about a small OC because it's not running OC'ed and doesn't need to be either.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> After being loyal for YEARS (since i started computer building infact) to AMD i realized that i need Intel for MultiGPU setups. I have seen your charts red but i have also seen low scores outperformed by quadcores from intel so i honestly dont know... I am held back in physics score on 3dmark11-firestrike because of my CPU (I love benchmarking and i want moar scores) Unless you can persuade me to stay becasue of the things that are coming soon for AMD idk if i can keep myself from getting a 3820-3930k...


Rangerjr1 , you are overlooking an important issue . Futuremark and their 3D Mark product weight a lot of their graphics benchmarks with single-threaded cpu code. That is why AMD FX scores tend to be lower with them. Did you look at Ungine and their Heaven 4.0 benchmark. It is much more favorable to the FX cpu and we do well on it. Don't be bamboozled by appearances. You must look below the surface and see the essence of the issue. First law of dialectical materialism: appearance vs essence. Analyze the contradictions that are the driving force in any phenomena. Remember many of the Hollywood babes look nice, but are guaranteed to give you the clap.I hope I have driven the point home. LOL


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Too bad stella is owned by InBev. InBev controls too much in the beer world now and lowers quality to increase profit. I stay away from InBev, if I can.


In Bev is screwing the workers at Labatt in Canada, bringing in strike breakers . Their union has made an international appeal for support, I sent a email to the INBev CEO with some unkind words and threatening a secondary boycott in New York.


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Sigh...it IS a VRM issue. These CPUs dont throttle themselves back at 65, they will keep going well past that. Not saying it is good for them, but they will. When it thottles back like that, the VRMs are overheating, like has been said by oh...everyone. My current board does the EXACT same thing, luckily I have a Saberkitty on the way to resolve that issue. You can use that board if you want, it works, as you have stated, at the voltage you are running and never gets that hot during normal use. That is your decision, all everyone on here is saying is that the power circuitry on that board is NOT meant to handle the power draw of these CPUs, and it can cause problems down the road. Some might even say it isnt safe, but I don't know it well enough to say that. So we are just warning you.


If it were so, then when I was running the processor at stock voltage, 1.420 on turbo and 1.325 on stock, throttling would have occurred before reaching 65 degrees, in fact, APM was kicking in, downclocking to a lower state one core and cycling it through the others, none the less the throttling at 1.4 ghz always occurred at 65 degrees (I remember this was faster because of my stock cooler), my motherboard is indeed throttling me, but it's not because of VRM, it's because of the processor packaging sensor and admittedly, I haven't found a way to disable that.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're right lol. Okay 4.4 (can be done on stock volts) to 4.7.


Near the glaciers?? You should do some gold prospecting up there. Often times gold mines and vauable mineral finds are near glaciated areas. Just remember to bring the portable heater: some home brew vodka.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> its not the phases which are important, its the power circuitry that can support large amounts of current. You can do it with one phase, you can do with with more than one phase. The bottom line is it has to support the required current.
> 
> The Asus Crosshair V supports 2000amps, and has a 8 phase power.
> The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 supports 400 amps and has 8 phase power.
> 
> you see both motherboards have 8 phase power for the cpu, yet one support a heck of a-lot more current draw.
> 
> Which is why i said judging a motherboard based on the number of phases to be moronic.


do you even know what phase means??? ''you can do it with one phase'' HAHA

each phase is ON for a period of time, the more phases the less the phase will be ON delivering power.

4 phases = each phase is on 25% of the time.
10 phases = each phase on 10% of the time.

hence the word phase

its old bit still true

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-The-Motherboard-Voltage-Regulator-Circuit/616


----------



## M3TAl

I think what he's saying is in theory a single "ultra mega" phase could work just as well as 100 phases. That single phase would just have to be able to handle some serious amperage and heat I would assume.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I think what he's saying is in theory a single "ultra mega" phase could work just as well as 100 phases. That single phase would just have to be able to handle some serious amperage and heat I would assume.


or he doesnt know what he's on about.....



theres the ultra mega cap to the phase design LOL


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> do you even know what phase means??? ''you can do it with one phase'' HAHA
> 
> each phase is ON for a period of time, the more phases the less the phase will be ON delivering power.
> 
> 4 phases = each phase is on 25% of the time.
> 10 phases = each phase on 10% of the time.
> 
> hence the word phase
> 
> its old bit still true
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-The-Motherboard-Voltage-Regulator-Circuit/616


if you go back a page or two i said this already...

post t #18936


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> if you go back a page or two i said this already...
> 
> post t #18936


so ya did my apologies LOL

but more phases less heat on the circuit..... MOAR PUPPY POWER


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Delta's are massibve overkill.Look for fans that have between 2.25 - 4.0mm H2O and you will get good results. I run 3.53mm H2O fans and get ecellent results. The Deltas will not be tolerable if you have ears.


Not for me, I have tenitus. I don't here the fans that much.


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Did that board survived????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> That's how I like burned up and crispy seriously though how did you burn it that hard it looks like power shortage (or however you call it)


yes, the board still works, but it is in retirement. I figure I was just pushing the limits of how much power the board could draw and the pins got hot...might have had something to do with the cheap power supply I was using too, though.

I put that X6 I a 970-UD3 board in my wife's rig and picked up a CVFZ for the 8350...would not put the 8 core on this board even if it did support it.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> If it were so, then when I was running the processor at stock voltage, 1.420 on turbo and 1.325 on stock, throttling would have occurred before reaching 65 degrees, in fact, APM was kicking in, downclocking to a lower state one core and cycling it through the others, none the less the throttling at 1.4 ghz always occurred at 65 degrees (I remember this was faster because of my stock cooler), my motherboard is indeed throttling me, but it's not because of VRM, it's because of the processor packaging sensor and admittedly, I haven't found a way to disable that.


I'm interested in how far you can push that CPU without it throttling. Is it the Socket Temp that is reaching 65C? If it is then you can keep that temp down with a fan behind the Socket and with cooling the VRM's (passive heatsink and/or a small fan on them)

You can usually raise the temp that the board starts to throttle by setting HPC to Enabled - if that board has that option.

If I remember correctly APM will happen based on power usage and less because of temps. (Application Power Management) It will throttle cores that are barely being used anyways for power savings, but I have only seen it activate under a heavy load. Like 75% or higher. Really nice feature regardless.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 200+ CFM.. yikes! i think i want a few...
> 
> 252.something CFM...
> 
> who needs push/pull when ya have two of these! actually i wonder what push/pull is like with these on a single 120 rad


you would be amazed with how little it helps....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Aren't Yate Loons great radiator fans for the price?


they are said to be yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is it true that the amd 8350s temps dont really matter until they start to get into 70 degrees?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 55C Package prefered, 62C Package "Max", short bursts into 70C should be ok as long as it isn't all the time.


isnt this also cpu dependent iirc the 41xx can take 70c right ? ( core )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So noctua air will keep it to that 62? Or do you have to buy a AIO water cooling system? Just asking to make sure i have a good enough cooler for the 8350 before i purchase?


depends on oc really
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> on that board it's pretty much guaranteed you are throttling due to VRMs...especially since you undervolted and are at stock speeds. If your voltage was too low, you would see workers failing and/or blue screens, not throttling.
> 
> If you are satisfied with the way it runs, I say go with it....once the VRMs burn up you can get a better board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 4 +1 phase Gigabyte board after folding my X6 1090T @ 3.7GHz for about a year:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


pretty much. also even though you are undervolted they still need x power.... if that cant get it. then they pull more amps......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Sigh...it IS a VRM issue. These CPUs dont throttle themselves back at 65, they will keep going well past that. Not saying it is good for them, but they will. When it thottles back like that, the VRMs are overheating, like has been said by oh...everyone. My current board does the EXACT same thing, luckily I have a Saberkitty on the way to resolve that issue. You can use that board if you want, it works, as you have stated, at the voltage you are running and never gets that hot during normal use. That is your decision, all everyone on here is saying is that the power circuitry on that board is NOT meant to handle the power draw of these CPUs, and it can cause problems down the road. Some might even say it isnt safe, but I don't know it well enough to say that. So we are just warning you.


some have lost their chips because of that.... you can read about it in the thread.. it has happened and some have been luckier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Rangerjr1 , you are overlooking an important issue . Futuremark and their 3D Mark product weight a lot of their graphics benchmarks with single-threaded cpu code. That is why AMD FX scores tend to be lower with them. Did you look at Ungine and their Heaven 4.0 benchmark. It is much more favorable to the FX cpu and we do well on it. Don't be bamboozled by appearances. You must look below the surface and see the essence of the issue. First law of dialectical materialism: appearance vs essence. Analyze the contradictions that are the driving force in any phenomena. Remember many of the Hollywood babes look nice, but are guaranteed to give you the clap.I hope I have driven the point home. LOL


pretty well said


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Rangerjr1 , you are overlooking an important issue . Futuremark and their 3D Mark product weight a lot of their graphics benchmarks with single-threaded cpu code. That is why AMD FX scores tend to be lower with them. Did you look at Ungine and their Heaven 4.0 benchmark. It is much more favorable to the FX cpu and we do well on it. Don't be bamboozled by appearances. You must look below the surface and see the essence of the issue. First law of dialectical materialism: appearance vs essence. Analyze the contradictions that are the driving force in any phenomena. Remember many of the Hollywood babes look nice, but are guaranteed to give you the clap.I hope I have driven the point home. LOL


I bought haswell, and now it burns when I pee.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I bought haswell, and now it burns when I pee.


I really wanted to get Haswell because it looked like a ton of fun to OC. Maybe you could send it to me for a bit to play?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I bought haswell, and now it burns when I pee.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to get Haswell because it looked like a ton of fun to OC. Maybe you could send it to me for a bit to play?
Click to expand...

I have a locked i5-4570 in a Z87X-OC, it doesn't OC for squat.









Still, runs smooth. Feels slow compared to my 8320 though, but there's no helping that, it needed VT-d.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have a locked i5-4570 in a Z87X-OC, it doesn't OC for squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, runs smooth. Feels slow compared to my 8320 though, but there's no helping that, it needed VT-d.


I was just joking.
No plans for any i 5's in my future, might get another 1155 I 7 to play with sometime. I have a new EVGA Z68 FTW just sitting here waiting for a chip. I was hoping to pass by a microcenter during my travels but it hasn't happened yet. I really hate to spend more that $200 on a processor.

EDIT: I like the look of that Z87 motherboard btw


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Better IMO because it's quiet, much quieter than the jet engine they give you now. I don't know if the cooler I'm talking about is the same one you guys are either? It has no problems cooling a 955 at stock, no idea about a small OC because it's not running OC'ed and doesn't need to be either.


The cooler that came with my 8350 is one my old 965 BE. That muther can get loud. Has to be turning 5k+ rpm. That must be the turbo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The cooler that came with my 8350 is one my old 965 BE. That muther can get loud. Has to be turning 5k+ rpm. That must be the turbo.


I've been using those to cool my APU builds. Most are going into service in industrial environments and they cool those chips pretty well.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have a locked i5-4570 in a Z87X-OC, it doesn't OC for squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, runs smooth. Feels slow compared to my 8320 though, but there's no helping that, it needed VT-d.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just joking.
> No plans for any i 5's in my future, might get another 1155 I 7 to play with sometime. I have a new EVGA Z68 FTW just sitting here waiting for a chip. I was hoping to pass by a microcenter during my travels but it hasn't happened yet. I really hate to spend more that $200 on a processor.
> 
> EDIT: I like the look of that Z87 motherboard btw
Click to expand...

Well the Z87X-OC was kinda won in a raffle at the OCN LAN, and Anvil needed an upgrade anyway.









I wish Giga stopped messing with the Intel boards... All the AMD ones are either straight black or black and grey. All the Intel ones are black with streaks of some neon color running through them.


----------



## M3TAl

I'll remote desktop the PC with the 955 and look what the fan is doing. Around 1900-2000 RPM idle and ~3200 full load. Zero jet engine noise, just some low hum.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> I don't have throttling per se, it throttles when processor reaches 65 degress at packaging temperature, it's NOT A VRM issue because throttling it's affected ALWAYS when processor reaches 65°C packaging temperature. normal operation has a hard time reaching 50°C even on a very hot day as it was yesterday and the day before it (playing crysis 3, bioshock infinite, grid 2 and tomb raider, all of them maxed out without the anti aliasing because I don't like blurring) that's the advantages of undervolting (and hence interesing more than overclock sometimes), also note that TURBO and APM are disabled.
> 
> Edit: Small note, even if written about one year ago before the fx chips, it already includes some motherboards that suports the vishera arquitecture, again, you didn't wanted to read.


ok, man. think what you want do what you want... i don't give two polished turds...

do you know what VRM stands for? Voltage regulation module.

do you know what that module is regulating the voltage for?

psst... ITS THE CPU!!

if your chip is getting to 65* then cutting its self down to its lowest power level because it cannot get the power it needs from the VRMS to run at the level it is trying to. if this isn't throttling i dont know what the F is...

you speak about undervolting like your a master, do you even know the VID of your chip?

all vishera's boot at different voltages, just because your might be able to boot lower then "stock" is nothing special.

until i see some screen shots of some proper stress testing, and proper benches you can keep you e-peen away from me. Not my fault your butt hurt bout buying a sub rate board.

really, accusing, whatever kid.

you don't see my board on there, you don't see gurty's/Rangers/Dinky's/Mega's or a good majority of the other posters.

my point is that is out dated material that has no bearing on the 8 core Vish. it has not be updated. it was no longer relevant after the release of bulldozer.

the more expensive boards on that list can run vish because they are premium boards, not many corners cut and they went above and beyond the quality that was needed.

you been given fact, and you just get butt hurt.

BTW.. the girls team called.. your cut.. i'm sorry.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Still thinking about upgrading to an 8350 or 8320. Don't know which one I should get. I am coming from a phenom 965, on an asus M5A97. Thinking about keeping the mobo and just buying the processor alone. Anyone know who has the best price currently?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Rangerjr1 , you are overlooking an important issue . Futuremark and their 3D Mark product weight a lot of their graphics benchmarks with single-threaded cpu code. That is why AMD FX scores tend to be lower with them. Did you look at Ungine and their Heaven 4.0 benchmark. It is much more favorable to the FX cpu and we do well on it. Don't be bamboozled by appearances. You must look below the surface and see the essence of the issue. First law of dialectical materialism: appearance vs essence. Analyze the contradictions that are the driving force in any phenomena. Remember many of the Hollywood babes look nice, but are guaranteed to give you the clap.I hope I have driven the point home. LOL


3dmark vantage and later 3dmarks from FM use all the cores unless you have a ridiculous amount of threads and are using some 4p setup etc. They do not rely on single thread performance.

It's not that Heaven is somehow less biased, it's just that it's probably the most GPU bound bench in history. It's designed to only really stress the GPU and it really doesn't have any CPU heavy tasks in it. No physics processing, no AI, no nothing. Just pure tesselation galore mixed with some cool lighting effects. This is why it (and Valley) really do not represent gaming performance of a system.

But 3dmark benches (later ones) actually have a very nicely multithreaded CPU test. Because of this the weapon of choice for 3d benching is at the moment SB-E. It will be IB-E when it comes out and Haswell-E when it comes out. I have a 4770K but I have no interest in using it for vantage, 3dm11 or fire strike benching since I also have a 3930K that will obliterate it. And it happens to be the case because new 3dmarks specifically do not want primarily single thread performance. All you need is high enough single thread perf to feed the GPU(s) you're running. But other than that it's more cores all the way.

If single thread perf based 3dmarks is what you want you need to look into 06 and older. And even then 06 for example just isn't that good with 4+ cores.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Delta's are massibve overkill.Look for fans that have between 2.25 - 4.0mm H2O and you will get good results. I run 3.53mm H2O fans and get ecellent results. The Deltas will not be tolerable if you have ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me, I have tenitus. I don't here the fans that much.
Click to expand...

lol (not at your tinnitus) seeeeee....I nailed it









Quote:


> Better IMO because it's quiet, much quieter than the jet engine they give you now. I don't know if the cooler I'm talking about is the same one you guys are either? It has no problems cooling a 955 at stock, no idea about a small OC because it's not running OC'ed and doesn't need to be either.




I di not get one of these with my 965, 1055T

I did not get one of those until I got a 1100T.


----------



## M3TAl

What did you get with 965/1055T?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What did you get with 965/1055T?


It was something along these lines.


----------



## Alatar

^ I never saw those with the X4 Phenom IIs. Only got and saw them with Phenom IIx2s. 555BE for example.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Do you run that voltage 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a bit much. That was just for benching and the rig was sitting in my garage with some really chilly ambient temps.
> At normal ambient temps ( 70 F ) , my h-100 rig will run 1.53 volts at load @ 5ghz and stay below the generally accepted max temp of 62 C
> 
> Short , sloppy video of my H-100 rig set up to run 5ghz with cnq enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s605.photobucket.com/user/cssorkinman/media/M2U00043_zpsd3d98602.mp4.html
Click to expand...

what rpm fans do you use on your h100? i dont see how you are able to cool that. mine is barely able to keep 4.8ghz and 1.416v under control
i use 4 yate loon mediums which are about 1650rpm


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what rpm fans do you use on your h100? i dont see how you are able to cool that. mine is barely able to keep 4.8ghz and 1.416v under control
> i use 4 yate loon mediums which are about 1650rpm


You need high static pressure fans on that rad because its very dense.

i have the H100i and i am using the standard fans in push/pull on it and it cools great.

To have good cooling you need at least 3mm H2O fans in push/pull to cool decent OC.

Obviously ambient temps are even important because you never get good cooling with high ambient temps, not even with the most outrageous water loops because its the hot air you move though the rad so it can never cool that great.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok, man. think what you want do what you want... i don't give two polished turds...
> 
> do you know what VRM stands for? Voltage regulation module.
> 
> do you know what that module is regulating the voltage for?
> 
> psst... ITS THE CPU!!
> 
> if your chip is getting to 65* then cutting its self down to its lowest power level because it cannot get the power it needs from the VRMS to run at the level it is trying to. if this isn't throttling i dont know what the F is...
> 
> you speak about undervolting like your a master, do you even know the VID of your chip?
> 
> all vishera's boot at different voltages, just because your might be able to boot lower then "stock" is nothing special.
> 
> until i see some screen shots of some proper stress testing, and proper benches you can keep you e-peen away from me. Not my fault your butt hurt bout buying a sub rate board.
> 
> really, accusing, whatever kid.
> 
> you don't see my board on there, you don't see gurty's/Rangers/Dinky's/Mega's or a good majority of the other posters.
> 
> my point is that is out dated material that has no bearing on the 8 core Vish. it has not be updated. it was no longer relevant after the release of bulldozer.
> 
> the more expensive boards on that list can run vish because they are premium boards, not many corners cut and they went above and beyond the quality that was needed.
> 
> you been given fact, and you just get butt hurt.
> 
> BTW.. the girls team called.. your cut.. i'm sorry.


i should put that in a spoiler but its toooo good to hide LOL

have ya seen what boards have been verified and rated for the 9590?? CHVF wasnt on the list LOL

i doubt the list is comprehensive until tested tho.

OH and throttling can happen when vrms are too hot, but 65*c on cpu yea thatll be cpu thermal throttle.

if we're talking about the great n powerful M5A78 L M USB3 i will LOL in my pants and wee myself......

on topicish, i can get my cpunb @ 2.7ghz stable with 2500mhz ram........ prime no chance but memtest/IBT max is good at 4.8ghz cpu..... snappy n quick aint the word!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok, man. think what you want do what you want... i don't give two polished turds...
> 
> do you know what VRM stands for? Voltage regulation module.
> 
> do you know what that module is regulating the voltage for?
> 
> psst... ITS THE CPU!!
> 
> if your chip is getting to 65* then cutting its self down to its lowest power level because it cannot get the power it needs from the VRMS to run at the level it is trying to. if this isn't throttling i dont know what the F is...
> 
> you speak about undervolting like your a master, do you even know the VID of your chip?
> 
> all vishera's boot at different voltages, just because your might be able to boot lower then "stock" is nothing special.
> 
> until i see some screen shots of some proper stress testing, and proper benches you can keep you e-peen away from me. Not my fault your butt hurt bout buying a sub rate board.
> 
> really, accusing, whatever kid.
> 
> you don't see my board on there, you don't see gurty's/Rangers/Dinky's/Mega's or a good majority of the other posters.
> 
> my point is that is out dated material that has no bearing on the 8 core Vish. it has not be updated. it was no longer relevant after the release of bulldozer.
> 
> the more expensive boards on that list can run vish because they are premium boards, not many corners cut and they went above and beyond the quality that was needed.
> 
> you been given fact, and you just get butt hurt.
> 
> BTW.. the girls team called.. your cut.. i'm sorry.


Yep, and the VRMs get hot when there are fewer phases with the same power going through them as high end 990FX mobos. They get hot and the CPU throttle to decrease the amount of power going through the VRMS, thus LESS HEAT... Man i dont get this guy


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i should put that in a spoiler but its toooo good to hide LOL
> 
> have ya seen what boards have been verified and rated for the 9590?? CHVF wasnt on the list LOL
> 
> i doubt the list is comprehensive until tested tho.


To be honest, until i see that chip in the hands of a good reviewer, (*wink wink nudge nudge* red *cough*) it is just a FX-8350 LE

i'm hunkered down waiting on SR, wondering if they are going to revise their am3 slot for the next GEN?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> if we're talking about the great n powerful M5A78 L M USB3 i will LOL in my pants and wee myself......
> 
> on topicish, i can get my cpunb @ 2.7ghz stable with 2500mhz ram........ prime no chance but memtest/IBT max is good at 4.8ghz cpu..... snappy n quick aint the word!


psst.... don't look! it is an m5a78

and EH, my cpu can't do 2500 ramm, I am happy with 2400. and ya 2.7 ROCKS on cpu/nb

now if i could only stabilize shockwave flash i'd be laughing...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> To be honest, until i see that chip in the hands of a good reviewer, (*wink wink nudge nudge* red *cough*) it is just a FX-8350 LE
> 
> i'm hunkered down waiting on SR, wondering if they are going to revise their am3 slot for the next GEN?
> psst.... don't look! it is an m5a78
> 
> and EH, my cpu can't do 2500 ramm, I am happy with 2400. and ya 2.7 ROCKS on cpu/nb
> 
> now if i could only stabilize shockwave flash i'd be laughing...


lol


----------



## d1nky

from the 4 reviews ive seen. and some of the failed attempts at getting the 9590 5+ghz stable with prime.

8350 is a higher binned 8320..... 9370 higher binned 8350.... 9590 higher binned 9370...

said this before! and a few mobo manufacturers have released beta bioses for it.

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> from the 4 reviews ive seen. and some of the failed attempts at getting the 9590 5+ghz stable with prime.
> 
> 8350 is a higher binned 8320..... 9370 higher binned 8350.... 9590 higher binned 9370...
> 
> said this before! and a few mobo manufacturers have released beta bioses for it.
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


hmm wonder if asus will do a bios and wonder if it might help the 8350s







seeing as it is all the same really..


----------



## d1nky

im using the beta bios and it doesnt seem any different. 'update cpu code' i dont know what the jargon is for that.

code for we updated nothing probably LOL

although i can now to 6ghz IBT stable







(that was sarcasm)


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what rpm fans do you use on your h100? i dont see how you are able to cool that. mine is barely able to keep 4.8ghz and 1.416v under control
> i use 4 yate loon mediums which are about 1650rpm
> 
> 
> 
> You need high static pressure fans on that rad because its very dense.
> 
> i have the H100i and i am using the standard fans in push/pull on it and it cools great.
> 
> To have good cooling you need at least 3mm H2O fans in push/pull to cool decent OC.
> 
> Obviously ambient temps are even important because you never get good cooling with high ambient temps, not even with the most outrageous water loops because its the hot air you move though the rad so it can never cool that great.
Click to expand...

based on this http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/img/FanStaticPressureCompare1.png
i should have nearly 4mm h2o of pressure from my fans (i have them stacked currently instead of the usual push/pull). yet with 1.476v and 5GHz i reach 65C


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> based on this http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/img/FanStaticPressureCompare1.png
> i should have nearly 4mm h2o of pressure from my fans (i have them stacked currently instead of the usual push/pull). yet with 1.476v and 5GHz i reach 65C


Yes and that is why Corsair delivers 4mm-H2O fans with it in the first place.
that is why i ordered new fans from corsair and put it in push/pull because the fans are amazing and utter loud LOL

i noticed that good TIM is well spend because my temps dropped like 5 a 6C with mx-4 compound.

Your temps seems little high to me, what are your ambient temps in the room you're at?


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok, man. think what you want do what you want... i don't give two polished turds...
> 
> do you know what VRM stands for? Voltage regulation module.
> 
> do you know what that module is regulating the voltage for?
> 
> psst... ITS THE CPU!!
> 
> if your chip is getting to 65* then cutting its self down to its lowest power level because it cannot get the power it needs from the VRMS to run at the level it is trying to. if this isn't throttling i dont know what the F is...
> 
> you speak about undervolting like your a master, do you even know the VID of your chip?
> 
> all vishera's boot at different voltages, just because your might be able to boot lower then "stock" is nothing special.
> 
> until i see some screen shots of some proper stress testing, and proper benches you can keep you e-peen away from me. Not my fault your butt hurt bout buying a sub rate board.
> 
> really, accusing, whatever kid.
> 
> you don't see my board on there, you don't see gurty's/Rangers/Dinky's/Mega's or a good majority of the other posters.
> 
> my point is that is out dated material that has no bearing on the 8 core Vish. it has not be updated. it was no longer relevant after the release of bulldozer.
> 
> the more expensive boards on that list can run vish because they are premium boards, not many corners cut and they went above and beyond the quality that was needed.
> 
> you been given fact, and you just get butt hurt.
> 
> BTW.. the girls team called.. your cut.. i'm sorry.


Al right man, time to give you some credit and at the same time not, first of all, there is indeed VRM throttling, it just so happens that when my processor temperature package reaches 65 °C always coincides with that. Funny enough, this always happens after the first 10 tests of Prime95 which is when more intensive tests are put into the processor.

As for my VID, that is 0x17 (1.262 with LLC of 41% that gets up to 2.260), just so you don't get so much self entitled, let me tell you a couple of things: I'm while a bit new into desktop undervolting/overclocking not that noob. I have a laptop with a APU 3410MX (quad core) that I was able to bring from it's stock frequency of 1.6 Ghz up to 3.0 Ghz (GPU got also overclocked) has been like that for almost a year, also again playing with vid and fid, that was fun, however in there there was no setting for controlling the vdrop as there is on desktop, or at least in this motherboard. K10STAT worked wonders for that.

Now, do you wonder why I have this specific setup? I mean, nothing compared to other setups out here, it's just a very modest work station. I use that to program in both c++ and OpenCL (that means both CPU and GPU applications) I think you're all talk just because you barely know what's a VRM, when I'm actually an electronics engineer and can tell you to far inner level how those things work, but I prefer not to waste my time with presumptuous people such as you, then again I'm not anymore only an engineer, got a masters and I'm already on my PhD where I can see really people that I just cannot look in the face because knowledge literally binds me, but in your case, I assume you where happy to make Crysis 1 work on your computer and that was quite an achievement







.

Ah! but why then I have chosen this motherboard again? I told you before but again, you didn't read, space constraints and this is mainly because I travel quite a bit between continents, yes... I have to bring this setup with me but only the tower. which is small enough to fit, of course CPU, GPU get with me on a spare backpack.

Edit: And this motherboard isn't that bad, under extreme conditions throttles, prime95 it's not a normal program (which again I think you even have zero idea about what Lucas-Lehmer FFT means, or even FFT)


----------



## d1nky

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Al right man, time to give you some credit and at the same time not, first of all, there is indeed VRM throttling, it just so happens that when my processor temperature package reaches 65 °C always coincides with that. Funny enough, this always happens after the first 10 tests of Prime95 which is when more intensive tests are put into the processor.
> 
> As for my VID, that is 0x17 (1.262 with LLC of 41% that gets up to 2.260), just so you don't get so much self entitled, let me tell you a couple of things: I'm while a bit new into desktop undervolting/overclocking not that noob. I have a laptop with a APU 3410MX (quad core) that I was able to bring from it's stock frequency of 1.6 Ghz up to 3.0 Ghz (GPU got also overclocked) has been like that for almost a year, also again playing with vid and fid, that was fun, however in there there was no setting for controlling the vdrop as there is on desktop, or at least in this motherboard. K10STAT worked wonders for that.
> 
> Now, do you wonder why I have this specific setup? I mean, nothing compared to other setups out here, it's just a very modest work station. I use that to program in both c++ and OpenCL (that means both CPU and GPU applications) I think you're all talk just because you barely know what's a VRM, when I'm actually an electronics engineer and can tell you to far inner level how those things work, but I prefer not to waste my time with presumptuous people such as you, then again I'm not anymore only an engineer, got a masters and I'm already on my PhD where I can see really people that I just cannot look in the face because knowledge literally binds me, but in your case, I assume you where happy to make Crysis 1 work on your computer and that was quite an achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ah! but why then I have chosen this motherboard again? I told you before but again, you didn't read, space constraints and this is mainly because I travel quite a bit between continents, yes... I have to bring this setup with me but only the tower. which is small enough to fit, of course CPU, GPU get with me on a spare backpack.






i also have this board and can tell ya its a P.O.S. no way on this earth would i put my 8350 in it! it barely handles an FX4100 and at full load isnt even full load because half the time and half the cores its sat at 3300 and less from 3.6ghz

you may have a masters in whatever but ya blinded by ya self tbh! the vrms hiss after full load for too long. try folding with it, i bet you something goes pop with that 8core, undervolted or not.

ive even tried the undervolting thing, timed how long the vrms take to throttle, modded the vrms and it still throttles because urmmm its INADEQUATE for anythig but gentle usage with a 4core. makes a nice webbrowser rig tho

oh yea i think even asus advised against it..... it costs around $40 and ya putting a $150 chip in it


----------



## VectNDN

I never said it was extremely good, it does it's function though and why folding? my algorithms do more for me and test the computer good enough. (P.D. I mostly use GPU)


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> I never said it was extremely good, it does it's function though and why folding? my algorithms do more for me and test the computer good enough. (P.D. I mostly use GPU)


just be extremely careful with the vrms..... i had my 4100 folding Chimp challenge (for TPU because its a better site) and well they were screaming, wasnt coil whine it was pain.

and look on google for vrm damage by it, a cap nearly killed someone LOL - i joke. but be warned.


----------



## Alastair

Damn. I seem to be hitting a wall on my 8320. I am doing about 4.7Ghz @ 1.6v. Temps are very cool around 30 on the core and 35 on the socket. Question is. As my temps are very cool. Will be safe to push for higher voltages in search of higher speed?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Damn. I seem to be hitting a wall on my 8320. I am doing about 4.7Ghz @ 1.6v. Temps are very cool around 30 on the core and 35 on the socket. Question is. As my temps are very cool. Will be safe to push for higher voltages in search of higher speed?


1.6V for 4.7? WOW And NO dont push it more.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Damn. I seem to be hitting a wall on my 8320. I am doing about 4.7Ghz @ 1.6v. Temps are very cool around 30 on the core and 35 on the socket. Question is. As my temps are very cool. Will be safe to push for higher voltages in search of higher speed?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6V for 4.7? WOW And NO dont push it more.
Click to expand...

Wow in a bad or good way?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow in a bad or good way?


I run 4.8 at 1.48V Prime95 stable.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow in a bad or good way?


Bad, I'm guessing.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow in a bad or good way?


Wow as in I need 1.48v to have 4.7 stable


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> based on this http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/img/FanStaticPressureCompare1.png
> i should have nearly 4mm h2o of pressure from my fans (i have them stacked currently instead of the usual push/pull). yet with 1.476v and 5GHz i reach 65C
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and that is why Corsair delivers 4mm-H2O fans with it in the first place.
> that is why i ordered new fans from corsair and put it in push/pull because the fans are amazing and utter loud LOL
> 
> i noticed that good TIM is well spend because my temps dropped like 5 a 6C with mx-4 compound.
> 
> Your temps seems little high to me, what are your ambient temps in the room you're at?
Click to expand...

i have as5...seems to perform the same as the ceramique 2 i have used with the same setup. ambient is aobut 23C i reckon


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Al right man, time to give you some credit and at the same time not, first of all, there is indeed VRM throttling, it just so happens that when my processor temperature package reaches 65 °C always coincides with that. Funny enough, this always happens after the first 10 tests of Prime95 which is when more intensive tests are put into the processor.
> 
> As for my VID, that is 0x17 (1.262 with LLC of 41% that gets up to 2.260), just so you don't get so much self entitled, let me tell you a couple of things: I'm while a bit new into desktop undervolting/overclocking not that noob. I have a laptop with a APU 3410MX (quad core) that I was able to bring from it's stock frequency of 1.6 Ghz up to 3.0 Ghz (GPU got also overclocked) has been like that for almost a year, also again playing with vid and fid, that was fun, however in there there was no setting for controlling the vdrop as there is on desktop, or at least in this motherboard. K10STAT worked wonders for that.
> 
> Now, do you wonder why I have this specific setup? I mean, nothing compared to other setups out here, it's just a very modest work station. I use that to program in both c++ and OpenCL (that means both CPU and GPU applications) I think you're all talk just because you barely know what's a VRM, when I'm actually an electronics engineer and can tell you to far inner level how those things work, but I prefer not to waste my time with presumptuous people such as you, then again I'm not anymore only an engineer, got a masters and I'm already on my PhD where I can see really people that I just cannot look in the face because knowledge literally binds me, but in your case, I assume you where happy to make Crysis 1 work on your computer and that was quite an achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ah! but why then I have chosen this motherboard again? I told you before but again, you didn't read, space constraints and this is mainly because I travel quite a bit between continents, yes... I have to bring this setup with me but only the tower. which is small enough to fit, of course CPU, GPU get with me on a spare backpack.
> 
> Edit: And this motherboard isn't that bad, under extreme conditions throttles, prime95 it's not a normal program (which again I think you even have zero idea about what Lucas-Lehmer FFT means, or even FFT)


Hey, if your comfortable with you your system not being fully stable, then roll with it. You will be at risk for data corruption. I do find it a bit off-putting that you asked for advice on this thread, then attempted to refute the advice you were given and then after finding out the advice is correct, you still have a know-it-all attitude. If you are crunching numbers, even if you doing a lot of the parallel tasks on your GPU, it would still be wise to ensure that your system is 100% stable. It seems like your system running pretty hot, as well. My advice would be to get a decent board and better cooling.

Personally, as someone that uses their machine in a similar manner, I would never consider running a unstable configuration. I consider it irresponsible.

Ps. Some of us do know what FFT means and also know what it means to be unwise. Keep working on that Phd







Mr. I-live-in-the-4th-Dimension


----------



## Alastair

Ok the thing is. If can do 5ghz at 1.65. And i leave cool and quite enabled. The processor and voltage will clock down when not in use. So it will only clock up when gaming. So would running that 24/7 be detrimental to my processor?


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Hey, if your comfortable with you your system not being fully stable, then roll with it. You will be at risk for data corruption. I do find it a bit off-putting that you asked for advice on this thread, then attempted to refute the advice you were given and then after finding out the advice is correct, you still have a know-it-all attitude. If you are crunching numbers, even if you doing a lot of the parallel tasks on your GPU, it would still be wise to ensure that your system is 100% stable. It seems like your system running pretty hot, as well. My advice would be to get a decent board and better cooling.
> 
> Personally, as someone that uses their machine in a similar manner, I would never consider running a unstable configuration. I consider it irresponsible.
> 
> Ps. Some of us do know what FFT means and also know what it means to be unwise. Keep working on that Phd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. I-live-in-the-4th-Dimension


The 4th dimension isn't related to FFT... not directly at least (and I doubt you really understand what that implies, not even I fully understand it completely). Data corruption is not possible (unless I were doing some northbridge/PCI modifications or if my ram were failing but it isn't), don't think I don't know computers since I actually program and understand them at very low level (and I use them since MSDOS was all the rage back then), while I'm not being humble I find some online personifications much more self-entitled than I. 4+1 phases isn't the end of the world, if anything, I means that I'm limited under extended extreme power demand conditions.

*** Please note, with this I'm not saying that every 4+1 motherboard is capable of sustaining the fx8350, MSI ones for example then to explode by its nyko VRMs, and so does some gygabyte ones, in the case of the asus one VRMs are limited by the same motherboard, in order to avoid malfunction in them.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> The 4th dimension isn't related to FFT... not directly at least (and I doubt you really understand what that implies, not even I fully understand it completely). Data corruption is not possible (unless I were doing some northbridge/PCI modifications or if my ram were failing but it isn't), don't think I don't know computers since I actually program and understand them at very low level (and I use them since MSDOS was all the rage back then), while I'm not being humble I find some online personifications much more self-entitled than I. 4+1 phases isn't the end of the world, if anything, I means that I'm limited under extended extreme power demand conditions.


I wasn't making that correlation. You assume a lot, but that is okay. My basic advice remains the same. I would would make sure the system is stable. If you can so that with the board you have, great. If you are not concerned with full stability, then use your machine as is. It's okay with me, but not what I would advise since you are doing actual work with it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have as5...seems to perform the same as the ceramique 2 i have used with the same setup. ambient is aobut 23C i reckon


Yes that's good TIM.

Well 23c is not that hot but it will certainly not be good for the best performance for cooling with h100/h100i

how is your case flow? and what are the specs of your fans?


----------



## pr0k1llz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow in a bad or good way?


in a really bad way 4.7 on 1.6 volts wow I got 4.5 on 1.43 volts with a cheap 20 dollar cooler and prime 95 only 56* max Celsius. I don't want to go higher cause of temps tho


----------



## ebduncan

1.6 volts for 4.7 is a bit much.

Either your processor is a poor sample, or there is some other cause for your system to need so much voltage to remain stable.

only takes me 1.525 volts for 5ghz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Damn. I seem to be hitting a wall on my 8320. I am doing about 4.7Ghz @ 1.6v. Temps are very cool around 30 on the core and 35 on the socket. Question is. As my temps are very cool. Will be safe to push for higher voltages in search of higher speed?


What's load voltage?

MSI has no LLC, the voltage under load will not match voltage set manually. Should probably have around .075v vdroop.


----------



## Alastair

Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?


Fire up OCCT and tell us what the voltage drops to under load. It won't be 1.65v.


----------



## pr0k1llz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?


I'm telling you right now 1.65volts is too extreme thee highest I would even dare doing is 1.53


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?
> 
> 
> 
> Fire up OCCT and tell us what the voltage drops to under load. It won't be 1.65v.
Click to expand...

Actually it boosts. I am getting a Vboost scenario. I have set 1.6 and it boosts to about 1.65v under load. So when I say 1.65 I am talking about the most it gets to when It is doing this..."boosting". Under a normal load, like the cpu physiX test for kombustor it sits at around 1.6v like it should be.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?


For gaming like stress use 3DMark11. But hat voltage needs to come down a little. I would test undervolting with 3DMark11.


----------



## Alastair

Sorry double post.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?
> 
> 
> 
> For gaming like stress use 3DMark11. But hat voltage needs to come down a little. I would test undervolting with 3DMark11.
Click to expand...

Can one loop the test so I can test the stability for about 3 hours? My usual time I spend gaming in about 1 sitting is about 3 hours.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you right now 1.65volts is too extreme thee highest I would even dare doing is 1.53
Click to expand...

I've been running 1.55v to 1.63v 24/7 for a few months. Temps usually in the 70s. I do a lot of rendering so my cores are constantly being stressed for extended periods of time at 100% usage while running AVX/SSE4/etc code.

Hasn't even degraded in performance or required any more volts after a few months. AMD 32nm is way, way tougher than Intel 32nm when it comes to taking abuse, and 22nm compared to AMD 32nm when it comes to take abuse isn't even in the same league. AMD can easily take what Intel can't, when the Intel would degrade and stop working and the AMD would just scream "YOLO SWAG MORE VCORE YO"

And yes, it does have a thermal kill switch at 90c, found that out the hard way.

But my point is that these chips are very, very tough and you shouldn't have to worry too much about damaging your chips. Yeah, you are taking a risk going this high and I wouldn't hold AMD responsible for any damage that does happen, but look how many people in this thread have degraded their chips.

Heck, I even started off in this thread saying I"m going past 1.55vcore and I don't care, I'll just buy another chip. And I"m still on my 1236 I bought at release.

People seem to be too worried about the size of the process node and not how the node was actually made. AMD has FD-SOI which can take a beating but is larger. Intel has 3d which is smaller but if you ran IB or Haswell at 1.6v 24/7, disaster would probably strike very quickly.

I only recall seeing one person run their 22nm Intel at 1.5v+. They delidded, talked a bunch of smack, then disappeared in what I can only assume to be a dead CPU. Meanwhile the AMD section is full of people running 1.55v+ for months.

TL;DR: Yes, it's risky running 1.55v+ but it seems pretty safe so far. 1.55v+ is fine, just make sure you have enough money for a new FX if worst comes to worst.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I've been running 1.55v to 1.63v 24/7 for a few months. Temps usually in the 70s. I do a lot of rendering so my cores are constantly being stressed for extended periods of time at 100% usage while running AVX/SSE4/etc code.
> 
> Hasn't even degraded in performance or required any more volts after a few months. AMD 32nm is way, way tougher than Intel 32nm when it comes to taking abuse, and 22nm compared to AMD 32nm when it comes to take abuse isn't even in the same league. AMD can easily take what Intel can't, when the Intel would degrade and stop working and the AMD would just scream "YOLO SWAG MORE VCORE YO"
> 
> And yes, it does have a thermal kill switch at 90c, found that out the hard way.
> 
> But my point is that these chips are very, very tough and you shouldn't have to worry too much about damaging your chips. Yeah, you are taking a risk going this high and I wouldn't hold AMD responsible for any damage that does happen, but look how many people in this thread have degraded their chips.
> 
> Heck, I even started off in this thread saying I"m going past 1.55vcore and I don't care, I'll just buy another chip. And I"m still on my 1236 I bought at release.
> 
> People seem to be too worried about the size of the process node and not how the node was actually made. AMD has FD-SOI which can take a beating but is larger. Intel has 3d which is smaller but if you ran IB or Haswell at 1.6v 24/7, disaster would probably strike very quickly.
> 
> I only recall seeing one person run their 22nm Intel at 1.5v+. They delidded, talked a bunch of smack, then disappeared in what I can only assume to be a dead CPU. Meanwhile the AMD section is full of people running 1.55v+ for months.
> 
> TL;DR: Yes, it's risky running 1.55v+ but it seems pretty safe so far. 1.55v+ is fine, just make sure you have enough money for a new FX if worst comes to worst.


Hmm...I'm impressed


----------



## Cores

^ Interesting...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok. So it looks like it will take about 1.65v to get 5GHz stable. Temps have not peaked over 40c. I am wondering. With cool and quite enabled, the clocks and voltages will automatically decrease. So the processor will not be running at this sort of speed 100% of the time. Based on this. Will 5GHz and 1.65v be detrimental? Also I don't want to use prime 95 or IBT for stability testing. Is there any sort of benchmark or stability testing program that is more representative of the stress gaming would put on a processor?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you right now 1.65volts is too extreme thee highest I would even dare doing is 1.53
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been running 1.55v to 1.63v 24/7 for a few months. Temps usually in the 70s. I do a lot of rendering so my cores are constantly being stressed for extended periods of time at 100% usage while running AVX/SSE4/etc code.
> 
> Hasn't even degraded in performance or required any more volts after a few months. AMD 32nm is way, way tougher than Intel 32nm when it comes to taking abuse, and 22nm compared to AMD 32nm when it comes to take abuse isn't even in the same league. AMD can easily take what Intel can't, when the Intel would degrade and stop working and the AMD would just scream "YOLO SWAG MORE VCORE YO"
> 
> And yes, it does have a thermal kill switch at 90c, found that out the hard way.
> 
> But my point is that these chips are very, very tough and you shouldn't have to worry too much about damaging your chips. Yeah, you are taking a risk going this high and I wouldn't hold AMD responsible for any damage that does happen, but look how many people in this thread have degraded their chips.
> 
> Heck, I even started off in this thread saying I"m going past 1.55vcore and I don't care, I'll just buy another chip. And I"m still on my 1236 I bought at release.
> 
> People seem to be too worried about the size of the process node and not how the node was actually made. AMD has FD-SOI which can take a beating but is larger. Intel has 3d which is smaller but if you ran IB or Haswell at 1.6v 24/7, disaster would probably strike very quickly.
> 
> I only recall seeing one person run their 22nm Intel at 1.5v+. They delidded, talked a bunch of smack, then disappeared in what I can only assume to be a dead CPU. Meanwhile the AMD section is full of people running 1.55v+ for months.
> 
> TL;DR: Yes, it's risky running 1.55v+ but it seems pretty safe so far. 1.55v+ is fine, just make sure you have enough money for a new FX if worst comes to worst.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Although my temps are way lower than yours.







So another question and it is really bugging me. When using my Phenom 2 this very motherboard could do 250MHz+ on the base clock. Now that I have put my FX in, it does not want to go into windows on 230MHz and that is with all the multi's turned down. Why would this be? Is it that FX processors just don't like high Bclocks? Also one more thing. my NB is set to around 2700MHz in the BIOS but CPU-Z is reporting it at 2500MHz? What would cause this? I am trying to go for a nice high combined overclock. (CPU, NB ,RAM)


----------



## Alatar

I took mine to 2.25v but I guess it doesn't count as the temps were -196C

Only slight degradation


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I took mine to 2.25v but I guess it doesn't count as the temps were -196C
> 
> Only slight degradation


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I took mine to 2.25v but I guess it doesn't count as the temps were -196C
> 
> Only slight degradation


LN2?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Al right man, time to give you some credit and at the same time not, first of all, there is indeed VRM throttling, it just so happens that when my processor temperature package reaches 65 °C always coincides with that. Funny enough, this always happens after the first 10 tests of Prime95 which is when more intensive tests are put into the processor.


wake up! this is your computer telling you it can't stay stable under heavy load.... a high schooler could figure this out...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> As for my VID, that is 0x17 (1.262 with LLC of 41% that gets up to 2.260), just so you don't get so much self entitled, let me tell you a couple of things: I'm while a bit new into desktop undervolting/overclocking not that noob.


doing a damn good job of looking like one. (you vid is one set of digits without LLC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Now, do you wonder why I have this specific setup? I mean, nothing compared to other setups out here, it's just a very modest work station. I use that to program in both c++ and OpenCL (that means both CPU and GPU applications)


No, like i said i don't give two polished turds









you know what i find interesting. the fact that you come to this website and this thread to ask for help. Yet, you cant seem to accept the fact EVERYONE IS TELLING YOU?

this is overclock.net not undervolt.net.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> I think you're all talk just because you barely know what's a VRM, when I'm actually an electronics engineer and can tell you to far inner level how those things work, but I prefer not to waste my time with presumptuous people such as you, then again I'm not anymore only an engineer, got a masters and I'm already on my PhD


i told you too keep you nasty little e-peen away from me. think i'm presumptuous? great have fun with that.

why did you need to come here if you knew how these things worked???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> I assume you where happy to make Crysis 1 work on your computer and that was quite an achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


no not an achievement at all. child's play actually... you should see my hot key set up...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Ah! but why then I have chosen this motherboard again? I told you before but again, you didn't read, space constraints and this is mainly because I travel quite a bit between continents, yes... I have to bring this setup with me but only the tower. which is small enough to fit, of course CPU, GPU get with me on a spare backpack.
> 
> Edit: And this motherboard isn't that bad, under extreme conditions throttles, prime95 it's not a normal program (which again I think you even have zero idea about what Lucas-Lehmer FFT means, or even FFT)


so you buy the top end AMD processor and stick it in a cheap POS board that will cause you problems. I don't care what your reasons are, if you were an actual professional about it, you would deal with the extra few inches in size and buy something that will do that job properly without any risks, transporting a desktop like that is lunacy.

yes that motherboard IS HORRIBLE! I know enough about FFT to use em, beyond that i don't NEED to know more (lucas-lehmer is a variation of the basic FFT algorithim.)

i'm not the only person harping on your botched purchase.

are you frustrated yet? why so serious?


----------



## pr0k1llz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I've been running 1.55v to 1.63v 24/7 for a few months. Temps usually in the 70s. I do a lot of rendering so my cores are constantly being stressed for extended periods of time at 100% usage while running AVX/SSE4/etc code.
> 
> Hasn't even degraded in performance or required any more volts after a few months. AMD 32nm is way, way tougher than Intel 32nm when it comes to taking abuse, and 22nm compared to AMD 32nm when it comes to take abuse isn't even in the same league. AMD can easily take what Intel can't, when the Intel would degrade and stop working and the AMD would just scream "YOLO SWAG MORE VCORE YO"
> 
> And yes, it does have a thermal kill switch at 90c, found that out the hard way.
> 
> But my point is that these chips are very, very tough and you shouldn't have to worry too much about damaging your chips. Yeah, you are taking a risk going this high and I wouldn't hold AMD responsible for any damage that does happen, but look how many people in this thread have degraded their chips.
> 
> Heck, I even started off in this thread saying I"m going past 1.55vcore and I don't care, I'll just buy another chip. And I"m still on my 1236 I bought at release.
> 
> People seem to be too worried about the size of the process node and not how the node was actually made. AMD has FD-SOI which can take a beating but is larger. Intel has 3d which is smaller but if you ran IB or Haswell at 1.6v 24/7, disaster would probably strike very quickly.
> 
> I only recall seeing one person run their 22nm Intel at 1.5v+. They delidded, talked a bunch of smack, then disappeared in what I can only assume to be a dead CPU. Meanwhile the AMD section is full of people running 1.55v+ for months.
> 
> TL;DR: Yes, it's risky running 1.55v+ but it seems pretty safe so far. 1.55v+ is fine, just make sure you have enough money for a new FX if worst comes to worst.


The maximum recommended volts for this processor is 1.55 and max rec temps are 62 Celsius I got worried when my CPU hit 52 and yours is at 70's. what cooler so you have? I have a 20 dollar and my temps aren't as high as yours at 4.5 and couple of hours p95


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> The maximum recommended volts for this processor is 1.55 and max rec temps are 62 Celsius I got worried when my CPU hit 52 and yours is at 70's. what cooler so you have? I have a 20 dollar and my temps aren't as high as yours at 4.5 and couple of hours p95


You have 20 dollars and the temps are not as high? lol


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> from the 4 reviews ive seen. and some of the failed attempts at getting the 9590 5+ghz stable with prime.
> 
> 8350 is a higher binned 8320..... 9370 higher binned 8350.... 9590 higher binned 9370...
> 
> said this before! and a few mobo manufacturers have released beta bioses for it.
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


Are there reviews with custom loops and high end aio's? Hardwarecanucks was the only one I read and the only used Nocturas


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> Are there reviews with custom loops and high end aio's? Hardwarecanucks was the only one I read and the only used Nocturas


the ones i read used H80 and couldn't get to 5ghz (stopped at 4.7)


----------



## d1nky

i think a couple ive seen theyve been sent with the AMD AIO 120mm thing.

and yea theres a few saying inadequate cooling, maybe the motherboards.

TBH AMD havent shown this in the best light. maybe its their way of tapping into a new resource, selecting and binning vishera chips to make more money.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> TBH AMD havent shown this in the best light. maybe its their way of tapping into a new resource, selecting and binning vishera chips to make more money.


this seems likely, but i wouldn't call the reveiws i've read good in anyway, not talking about the results i'm talking about the review its self. the most in depth one i saw didn't even compare it to any other amd processors


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You have 20 dollars and the temps are not as high? lol


Lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the ones i read used H80 and couldn't get to 5ghz (stopped at 4.7)


I can only get to 4.7GHz right now due to summer heat on my H100i.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this seems likely, but i wouldn't call the reveiws i've read good in anyway, not talking about the results i'm talking about the review its self. the most in depth one i saw didn't even compare it to any other amd processors


ha and the language translation on some of them......!!

hopefully soon someone will get these on LN2 and see for real if its an 8350.... which actually it would just be an uberclocked 8320 thinking about it.

i respect them on doing this tho, imagine all these overclockers getting 5ghz out of a product. AMD thinks 'oooh' maybe we got some potential income here.

they test and bin accordingly like the way they do all other chips. find a huge amount are capable of 5ghz BUSINESS IS BUSINESS!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i have as5...seems to perform the same as the ceramique 2 i have used with the same setup. ambient is aobut 23C i reckon
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's good TIM.
> 
> Well 23c is not that hot but it will certainly not be good for the best performance for cooling with h100/h100i
> 
> how is your case flow? and what are the specs of your fans?
Click to expand...

thats normal room temp.

Speed: 1650 +/- 10% RPM
Airflow: 70.5 CFM
according to martin, 2mm h2o


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I bought haswell, and now it burns when I pee.


I just love you guys!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Damn. I seem to be hitting a wall on my 8320. I am doing about 4.7Ghz @ 1.6v. Temps are very cool around 30 on the core and 35 on the socket. Question is. As my temps are very cool. Will be safe to push for higher voltages in search of higher speed?


We must have very similar crappy 8320's. Mine takes 1.55V for 4.6ghz. But how in the world are you getting 30C at 1.6V??? A raystorm ex 280 obviously is decent but 30C at 1.6v? Is your ambient like 15C?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats normal room temp.
> 
> Speed: 1650 +/- 10% RPM
> Airflow: 70.5 CFM
> according to martin, 2mm h2o


Well you have answered the question yourself i guess because 2mm-H2O will simply not do with the h100/h100i not even in push/pull

like i said i have the standard 2700RPM fans in push/pull and that is the best option you want good cooling if you want to standout to high end aircooling because the h100/h100i is not that much better than high air cooling with decent fans on it.

you need at leas 3mm for good cooling and good noise, if you do not care about noise or have fan controller on it or have good Corsair link profile go with the highest speed fans and highest static pressure you can find and only than this thing wil cool good.

good luyck


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> thats normal room temp.
> 
> Speed: 1650 +/- 10% RPM
> Airflow: 70.5 CFM
> according to martin, 2mm h2o
> 
> 
> 
> Well you have answered the question yourself i guess because 2mm-H2O will simply not do with the h100/h100i not even in push/pull
> 
> like i said i have the standard 2700RPM fans in push/pull and that is the best option you want good cooling if you want to standout to high end aircooling because the h100/h100i is not that much better than high air cooling with decent fans on it.
> 
> you need at leas 3mm for good cooling and good noise, if you do not care about noise or have fan controller on it or have good Corsair link profile go with the highest speed fans and highest static pressure you can find and only than this thing wil cool good.
> 
> good luyck
Click to expand...









x2

2mm-h20 = GT AP15s... though that cfm is a lil more than what AP15s put out. lolcats what fans are you pointing to?

It's pretty hard to beat GT fans at any speed. And btw Corsair fans suck comparatively.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> 2mm-h20 = GT AP15s... though that cfm is a lil more than what AP15s put out. lolcats what fans are you pointing to?
> 
> It's pretty hard to beat GT fans at any speed. And btw Corsair fans suck comparatively.


You will get KILLED if you say anything bad about Corsair in this thread.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya those fans that come with the H100i are not so great. GT-AP15 destroy them (as they do almost any fan) but a lot of other fans cool same or better with much lower noise and rpm.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You will get KILLED if you say anything bad about Corsair in this thread.


LOL


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> 2mm-h20 = GT AP15s... though that cfm is a lil more than what AP15s put out. lolcats what fans are you pointing to?
> 
> It's pretty hard to beat GT fans at any speed. And btw Corsair fans suck comparatively.


well he uses yate loon fans with only 2mm H2O and that will simply not do with that rad because its very dense.

i use the 2700 standard fans, what fans should be better? what fans do you mean? i am interested in better fans than i have now because i could not find it so tell me what fans you revering to.


----------



## M3TAl

No fan beats the GT-AP15 in noise per performance. It's the undisputed king of radiator fans, unless of course you want an airport in your room with deltas.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Actually it boosts. I am getting a Vboost scenario. I have set 1.6 and it boosts to about 1.65v under load. So when I say 1.65 I am talking about the most it gets to when It is doing this..."boosting". Under a normal load, like the cpu physiX test for kombustor it sits at around 1.6v like it should be.


That is a bit odd, as there is no llc on that board.
What do you have the voltages set to in bios and control center? Also , do you have turbo enabled?


----------



## pr0k1llz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You have 20 dollars and the temps are not as high? lol


I got 4.5 ghz on 1.43volts stress tested and did not go over 60 Celsius. The cooler is a rebranded rocket fish/ cooler master. http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16835103064

I did prime 95 and those were the temps after about 5hours and the only thing keeping me from going higher is the cooler itself


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No fan beats the GT-AP15 in noise per performance. It's the undisputed king of radiator fans, unless of course you want an airport in your room with deltas.


Well i have the standard fans 2700RPM 4mm H2O fans in push/pull and it cools pretty good.

I have them set to quiet mode in Corsair link and i do not even hear them, when i am going to game or other stuff and needs better cooling i set them to balanced and they ramp up according to temperature.

Yes they are utterly loud at max speed but there is simply no fan that is quiet and gives the best performance, at leas i do not know any fan i mean.
You always trade performance for loudness.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No fan beats the GT-AP15 in noise per performance. It's the undisputed king of radiator fans, unless of course you want an airport in your room with deltas.


Pretty much this, but I would add that its more than just the ap15s.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok the thing is. If can do 5ghz at 1.65. And i leave cool and quite enabled. The processor and voltage will clock down when not in use. So it will only clock up when gaming. So would running that 24/7 be detrimental to my processor?


I think the chip will take it in stride, as long as temps are ok. I would be more worried about the VRM's on the motherboard and a tad concerned about your PSU.
Make sure you have very good airflow across the socket area where the vrms' are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what rpm fans do you use on your h100? i dont see how you are able to cool that. mine is barely able to keep 4.8ghz and 1.416v under control
> i use 4 yate loon mediums which are about 1650rpm


I use the stock corsairs in pull and the dual 140mm lian li case fans in push. Question for you, is that voltage at load ? What LLC level are you using?


----------



## pr0k1llz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You have 20 dollars and the temps are not as high? lol


Ohh lol I didn't put heatsink lol







my badd I wasent my reading it right


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> Ohh lol I didn't put heatsink lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my badd I wasent my reading it right


O_O


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rangerjr1 View Post
> 
> You have 20 dollars and the temps are not as high? lol
> 
> Ohh lol I didn't put heatsink lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my badd I wasent my reading it right


I thought maybe someone was gonna pop some tags.


----------



## pr0k1llz

Omg my spelling is horrible right now sorry I'm at work not on my pc. I have a rocket fish 20dollars CPU cooler. 4.5Ghz max temps after 5 hours of prime 95 are about 52-57 Celsius and I can't go higher cause I'm barley comfortable with 52 Celsius.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No fan beats the GT-AP15 in noise per performance. It's the undisputed king of radiator fans, unless of course you want an airport in your room with deltas.


you can under volt the deltas..... They are the best fan choice and by far. They are insanely loud at a full 12 volts, but reduce them to 7 volts and you still have a very solid fan.


----------



## M3TAl

True the stock fans at max RPM beat the GT-AP15 at max RPM by 3.76C but at least to me the extra noise isn't worth it. And the GT-AP15 beat the stock corsair fans by 1.06C when both are around ~1800 RPM while still being quieter. 52-53dBA for stock corsair fans at ~1800 RPM and 46-47dBA for GT-AP15 at ~1800 RPM.

There's also a 2150 RPM version, the GT-AP45

This is all from Martin's Liquid Lab










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you can under volt the deltas..... They are the best fan choice and by far. They are insanely loud at a full 12 volts, but reduce them to 7 volts and you still have a very solid fan.


Deltas are the bomb diggity but they're also more expensive right? Around $30 or are they cheaper?


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok the thing is. If can do 5ghz at 1.65. And i leave cool and quite enabled. The processor and voltage will clock down when not in use. So it will only clock up when gaming. So would running that 24/7 be detrimental to my processor?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the chip will take it in stride, as long as temps are ok. I would be more worried about the VRM's on the motherboard and a tad concerned about your PSU.
> Make sure you have very good airflow across the socket area where the vrms' are.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what rpm fans do you use on your h100? i dont see how you are able to cool that. mine is barely able to keep 4.8ghz and 1.416v under control
> i use 4 yate loon mediums which are about 1650rpm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use the stock corsairs in pull and the dual 140mm lian li case fans in push. Question for you, is that voltage at load ? What LLC level are you using?
Click to expand...

hmm. that must be an h100i then. it seems to me that a 140mm fan in push wouldnt do much good through a radiator

actually the voltage is set to 1.416 but it does go up to 1.428 under load since LLC is on ultra (one step below the highest setting)
maybe i will try the stock fans for stability testing and go back to my yate loons for 24/7


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> hmm. that must be an h100i then. it seems to me that a 140mm fan in push wouldnt do much good through a radiator
> 
> actually the voltage is set to 1.416 but it does go up to 1.428 under load since LLC is on ultra (one step below the highest setting)
> maybe i will try the stock fans for stability testing and go back to my yate loons for 24/7


I'm guessing its pumping more voltage than that, ASUS boards tend to do so.
Any occt graphs showing what it is doing?
It is an old school h-100, the 2 lian li 140's sit in front of the radiator and actually seal fairly well against it. The move a lot of air.

The sides are off the case, I use it mostly as a plaything , benching and what not. My daily rig for now is the ASUS CHV-Z/8350/7970 / CM Stryker rig.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


All my fans at 100% except GPU but they are on a steep curve, and I still cant hear them. And my beers still cold (still don't drink just funny).


----------



## yukon

On Monday I'll own this one!


----------



## dmfree88

Someone please help me figure out why my dang motherboard beeps at me everytime the cpu hits between 50-51 degrees. Seems like northbridge is always at the same temp at this moment too (60 degrees) and sometimes it will spike down or even spike up (about 3 degrees) and continue to work without any problems. Its driving me insane I thought initially it was due to the fan failing or something for a split second but I went into my bios and made sure the fan failure warning was disabled. I dont know what else could be causing the beep and spike in temp, happens both during P95 and OCCT (linpack or normal occt large or small packets always same temp). It does not beep after the first initial beep, even if it hovers between 49-52 degrees it still never beeps again. I have had times were the vcore has dropped or raised during this moment but also other times that its stayed the exact same and never changed. Any suggestions on what could cause this? More info and link to tests on my other post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411329/8350-having-some-serious-issues#post_20446156


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Someone please help me figure out why my dang motherboard beeps at me everytime the cpu hits between 50-51 degrees. Seems like northbridge is always at the same temp at this moment too (60 degrees) and sometimes it will spike down or even spike up (about 3 degrees) and continue to work without any problems. Its driving me insane I thought initially it was due to the fan failing or something for a split second but I went into my bios and made sure the fan failure warning was disabled. I dont know what else could be causing the beep and spike in temp, happens both during P95 and OCCT (linpack or normal occt large or small packets always same temp). It does not beep after the first initial beep, even if it hovers between 49-52 degrees it still never beeps again. I have had times were the vcore has dropped or raised during this moment but also other times that its stayed the exact same and never changed. Any suggestions on what could cause this? More info and link to tests on my other post:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411329/8350-having-some-serious-issues#post_20446156


odd problem, is your system stable?

i'd just disconnect the case speaker.


----------



## darkelixa

There is a setting in bios to have a cpu alert when the cpu reaches a certain temp, which you would of had to select in some point in time, its not on auto bios


----------



## dmfree88

its set up to beep at 60 degrees not 50. System currently unstable, almost stable at 4.4ghz but it seems too low for the setup. using a hyper 212+evo with a enermax tb silencer case fan helping out on pull. Using the new batwing fan it never goes above 50 degrees during occt at 4.5ghz but almost instantly fails p95.. i lower to 4.4ghz it fails p95 in 35 minutes on core 4 almost everytime. trying with higher voltage right now at 4.4ghz trying to atleast be stable there (already attempted upping voltage for 4.5 ghz but never became stable). but its still a low freq to have such temp issues with p95 (reached 62 degrees at one point).. Like i said it only beeps once and seems to spike when it does but then seems stable and goes over and under 50 again without any issues. Gonna try intel burn in test if i manage to get 4.4ghz p95 stable (currently 45 minutes no errors previous failure was 35 minutes in) but i am still irritated with this beep thing.


----------



## dmfree88

Right as i sent that reply the temperature had gotten up to 61 degrees and core 2 failed. about 48 minutes in unable to keep temperature down on p95 blended


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Right as i sent that reply the temperature had gotten up to 61 degrees and core 2 failed. about 48 minutes in unable to keep temperature down on p95 blended


Hey, dm

You are going toneed more cooling than the Hyper 212.
as far as the beep goes, have you looked in your BIOS and checked what the Thermal warning is set at? 51c is ratherlow for default but try rasising it by 10c or so and see if it doesn't quit.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey, dm
> 
> You are going toneed more cooling than the Hyper 212.
> as far as the beep goes, have you looked in your BIOS and checked what the Thermal warning is set at? 51c is ratherlow for default but try rasising it by 10c or so and see if it doesn't quit.


its set at the lowest possible setting which is 60 degrees. it does not beep at 60 degrees it only beeps at 50.. but at the same time the motherboards temp sensor for the cpu never exceeds 54 degrees so I am not sure which sensor it actually goes by, the one built into the cpu or the motherboard cpu sensor. if its going by the mobo's sensor it should never beep.. going by the cpu's it should only beep at 60 but it doesn't. But like i said it goes back down under 50 and back up above 50 and it wont beep again.. only the first time after starting a test. I do understand that the hyper212 is not the greatest cooler but there are many others using this cooler on this same motherboard on this same processor and able to stay stable up to 4.7ghz with only one fan. Why am I unable to even go to 4.4? the standard hyper setting is 4.3 ghz putting it at 4.4 ghz its like a .1 overclock. It seems pretty unlikely that I wouldnt be able to handle 4.4ghz, the stock cooler shoulda been able to handle 4.4ghz


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey, dm
> 
> You are going toneed more cooling than the Hyper 212.
> as far as the beep goes, have you looked in your BIOS and checked what the Thermal warning is set at? 51c is ratherlow for default but try rasising it by 10c or so and see if it doesn't quit.
> 
> 
> 
> its set at the lowest possible setting which is 60 degrees. it does not beep at 60 degrees it only beeps at 50.. but at the same time the motherboards temp sensor for the cpu never exceeds 54 degrees so I am not sure which sensor it actually goes by, the one built into the cpu or the motherboard cpu sensor. if its going by the mobo's sensor it should never beep.. going by the cpu's it should only beep at 60 but it doesn't. But like i said it goes back down under 50 and back up above 50 and it wont beep again.. only the first time after starting a test. I do understand that the hyper212 is not the greatest cooler but there are many others using this cooler on this same motherboard on this same processor and able to stay stable up to 4.7ghz with only one fan. Why am I unable to even go to 4.4? the standard hyper setting is 4.3 ghz putting it at 4.4 ghz its like a .1 overclock. It seems pretty unlikely that I wouldnt be able to handle 4.4ghz, the stock cooler shoulda been able to handle 4.4ghz
Click to expand...

The beep sounds like the mother board warning so you might want to try changing it (if only temp) to see if that aspect changes. As far as lots of people getting 4.7 with the EVO 212 and one fan, don't believe everything you read. "stable " is a relative term and if you are running P95 that is probably the difference. alot of people go by "gaming stable' or "user stable" you are trying to get 'stable-stable'.







have high ambient temps?

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The beep sounds like the mother board warning so you might want to try changing it (if only temp) to see if that aspect changes. As far as lots of people getting 4.7 with the EVO 212 and one fan, don't believe everything you read. "stable " is a relative term and if you are running P95 that is probably the difference. alot of people go by "gaming stable' or "user stable" you are trying to get 'stable-stable'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have high ambient temps?
> 
> Good luck:thumb:


Prime95 Blend for 3 days + memtest = Uber super mega stable stable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Prime95 Blend for 3 days + memtest = Uber super mega stable stable.


3 day~ f that!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

anyone super familiar with physX? does bit rate matter? what makes a certain card better then another?


----------



## M3TAl

Bit rate? Are talking about audio/video?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Bit rate? Are talking about audio/video?


FACEPALM.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> FACEPALM.


dude, do you know? found a few sweet deals on craigslist provided the cards actually work. 460, 650 2gb, and a 295







all within 20 bux and under 80$

but that 256 bit, 128?, and 300 something...

BAH OPTIONS!!!

as for bit rate in audio....higher is better, but if you cant tell a bit rate of 92 from 192 there is no bother... pffft MP3's suck bawls...

no, Bit width and bit rate of a PhysX card in a computer.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Bit rate? Are talking about audio/video?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> dude, do you know? found a few sweet deals on craigslist provided the cards actually work. 460, 650 2gb, and a 295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all within 20 bux and under 80$
> 
> but that 256 bit, 128?, and 300 something...
> 
> BAH OPTIONS!!!
> 
> as for bit rate in audio....higher is better, but if you cant tell a bit rate of 92 from 192 there is no bother... pffft MP3's suck bawls...
> 
> no, Bit width and bit rate of a PhysX card in a computer.


Nevermind i was incorrect.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Bit rate is basically the IPC of the bandwidth between the GPU and VRAM. Higher is better. You gain more from OCing RAM. Thats why you see nvidia cards have lower bandwidth even if RAM is at same clocks as 7970s.


ya i know that in general bout using it as a main card, just wasn't sure if it was the same if the card is being used as physx card.

word, thanks! 650 is out

how much of a power monger was the 460?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thanks man. Although my temps are way lower than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So another question and it is really bugging me. When using my Phenom 2 this very motherboard could do 250MHz+ on the base clock. Now that I have put my FX in, it does not want to go into windows on 230MHz and that is with all the multi's turned down. Why would this be? Is it that FX processors just don't like high Bclocks? Also one more thing. my NB is set to around 2700MHz in the BIOS but CPU-Z is reporting it at 2500MHz? What would cause this? I am trying to go for a nice high combined overclock. (CPU, NB ,RAM)


fx cpus have deadspots in the fsb all do and all have different ones....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *
> you know what i find interesting. the fact that you come to this website and this thread to ask for help. Yet, you cant seem to accept the fact EVERYONE IS TELLING YOU?
> *


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well you have answered the question yourself i guess because 2mm-H2O will simply not do with the h100/h100i not even in push/pull
> 
> like i said i have the standard 2700RPM fans in push/pull and that is the best option you want good cooling if you want to standout to high end aircooling because the h100/h100i is not that much better than high air cooling with decent fans on it.
> 
> you need at leas 3mm for good cooling and good noise, if you do not care about noise or have fan controller on it or have good Corsair link profile go with the highest speed fans and highest static pressure you can find and only than this thing wil cool good.
> 
> good luyck


i really wish people would listen when we say on these thin rads push pull means nothing...... you are lucky uto see 1 c difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukon*
> 
> On Monday I'll own this one!


Welcome !~ feel free to hit us up if you need any helps

on a side note i love meeting all these engineers on the webs.... funny they are always electrical engineers.... just had a run in with one that said ( paraphrase ) " using a relay is a good way to start a fire"

you know how i know that they really are engineers ... let me show you how i know


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya i know that in general bout using it as a main card, just wasn't sure if it was the same if the card is being used as physx card.
> 
> word, thanks! 650 is out
> 
> how much of a power monger was the 460?


Correction: Buswidth is the amount of lanes between GPU and VRAM (Lets just call them lanes to keep it simple). The more lanes the more data it can transfer at once. Which is why you see 670s, 680s and 770s have much lower bandwidth even if their RAM clocks are sky high. They cant move as much data with 1 cycle because of the less amount of "lanes" 7970s have 384 while 770s have 256. So naturally 7970s benefit a lot more from 100MHz extra on RAM than 770s does from 100MHz on RAM.

To answer your question about PhysX. PhysX is done purely on the core, bus width is irellevant because the physics isnt graphical per se. Its done mathematically in the core and rendered by your main graphics card.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Correction: Buswidth is the amount of lanes between GPU and VRAM (Lets just call them lanes to keep it simple). The more lanes the more data it can transfer at once. Which is why you see 670s, 680s and 770s have much lower bandwidth even if their RAM clocks are sky high. They cant move as much data with 1 cycle because of the less amount of "lanes" 7970s have 384 while 770s have 256. So naturally 7970s benefit a lot more from 100MHz extra on RAM than 770s does from 100MHz on RAM.
> 
> To answer your question about PhysX. PhysX is done purely on the core, bus width is irellevant because the physics isnt graphical per se. Its done mathematically in the core and rendered by your main graphics card.


moAR CORES!

hmm i might have the wattage available for a 480 :/


----------



## M3TAl

I know what bit rate is but never have I heard say a 256 bit bus called bit rate in my life. And I work on music from time to time, I know MP3 of 192kbps sounds like doo.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The beep sounds like the mother board warning so you might want to try changing it (if only temp) to see if that aspect changes. As far as lots of people getting 4.7 with the EVO 212 and one fan, don't believe everything you read. "stable " is a relative term and if you are running P95 that is probably the difference. alot of people go by "gaming stable' or "user stable" you are trying to get 'stable-stable'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have high ambient temps?
> 
> Good luck:thumb:


I only had high ambient temps today during the 49 minutes before fail. 82 degrees. not that high really... Was probably alot hotter in here then outside though It was probably 90+ but last night it failed in 35 minutes at maybe 75 degrees ambient temp. If you view the hyper 212 evo clubs thread they have alot of people getting similar comparison temps to the h60 water loop. Its nothing special but its still a fairly big heat sink and should be stable under such low conditions. I have a msi 970a-g46 i just got back from MSI that I RMAd but that things flimsy and was having worse issues then this one. I could give it a shot though and see what happens. OCCT still running at 4.4ghz under 50 degrees at all times. Just dont understand I want what you refer to as "stable-stable" at a very subtle overclock. I would like to do video converting more often and feel comfortable leaving it on all night running multiple conversions without melting my PC. Seems like I should be able to get ATLEAST 4.4 100% stable.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I know what bit rate is but never have I heard say a 256 bit bus called bit rate in my life. And I work on music from time to time, I know MP3 of 192kbps sounds like doo.


ITs called bus width.


----------



## M3TAl

I know. So why are people trying to call it bit rate?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> moAR CORES!
> 
> hmm i might have the wattage available for a 480 :/


what are you multi card guys running for PSU's

i'm figuring allocating the cpu room for about 240 watts (kuz i figure i'll be at that once i get to 5ghz), 75-100 watts for shenanigans (fans, OOD etc), and the each GPU's power requirements plus OC head room?

I'ma need atleast a gold certified 850w psu... if i want to run 3 gpus

am i far off the mark here?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I know. So why are people trying to call it bit rate?


i ment bus width, lil brain fried from the heat last few days


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are you multi card guys running for PSU's
> 
> i'm figuring allocating the cpu room for about 240 watts (kuz i figure i'll be at that once i get to 5ghz), 75-100 watts for shenanigans (fans, OOD etc), and the each GPU's power requirements plus OC head room?
> 
> I'ma need atleast a gold certified 850w psu... if i want to run 3 gpus
> 
> am i far off the mark here?


on suicide runs ( 5.2-5.5 ghz ) with MAX oc on GPUs(2) i can trip OCP on my x750 with out blinking ....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on suicide runs ( 5.2-5.5 ghz ) with MAX oc on GPUs(2) i can trip OCP on my x750 with out blinking ....


well i was considering the ax/hx 850...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on suicide runs ( 5.2-5.5 ghz ) with MAX oc on GPUs(2) i can trip OCP on my x750 with out blinking ....
> 
> 
> 
> well i was considering the ax/hx 850...
Click to expand...

I just grabbed an AX1200 'cause it was on sale for $220 and I wanted an overkill PSU.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on suicide runs ( 5.2-5.5 ghz ) with MAX oc on GPUs(2) i can trip OCP on my x750 with out blinking ....
> 
> 
> 
> well i was considering the ax/hx 850...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just grabbed an AX1200 'cause it was on sale for $220 and I wanted an overkill PSU.
Click to expand...

You're only 1000W short...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I just grabbed an AX1200 'cause it was on sale for $220 and I wanted an overkill PSU.


ya those are still 300$ here :/ I'd like to limit this one to around 220, but there isn't much between 1000 and 1200

well from brands i've heard of.

hx1050 has (2) 12V rails correct? not interest in that one for that reason.

had eyes on the OCZ fatal1ty 1000w but the sale locally just ended and its back up to 280$ if i'm gunna spend that much i'd just get an AX1200 :S


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I just grabbed an AX1200 'cause it was on sale for $220 and I wanted an overkill PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya those are still 300$ here :/ I'd like to limit this one to around 220, but there isn't much between 1000 and 1200
> 
> well from brands i've heard of.
> 
> *hx1050 has (2) 12V rails correct? not interest in that one for that reason.*
> 
> had eyes on the OCZ fatal1ty 1000w but the sale locally just ended and its back up to 280$ if i'm gunna spend that much i'd just get an AX1200 :S
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034

One big ass 87.5a 12v rail. The whole PSU's rating of power for the 12v rail alone, like every other high-end Corsair.

15% off promo too, and a $20 rebate card. Not bad.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034
> 
> One big ass 87.5a 12v rail. The whole PSU's rating of power for the 12v rail alone, like every other high-end Corsair.
> 
> 15% off promo too, and a $20 rebate card. Not bad.


bah.. trolled by tiger direct...

Canada computers can beat that price


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I just grabbed an AX1200 'cause it was on sale for $220 and I wanted an overkill PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya those are still 300$ here :/ I'd like to limit this one to around 220, but there isn't much between 1000 and 1200
> 
> well from brands i've heard of.
> 
> *hx1050 has (2) 12V rails correct? not interest in that one for that reason.*
> 
> had eyes on the OCZ fatal1ty 1000w but the sale locally just ended and its back up to 280$ if i'm gunna spend that much i'd just get an AX1200 :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034
> 
> One big ass 87.5a 12v rail. The whole PSU's rating of power for the 12v rail alone, like every other high-end Corsair.
> 
> 15% off promo too, and a $20 rebate card. Not bad.
Click to expand...

Here is the Jonny Guru review of the AX 1200
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=189

Best PSU they have ever reviewed


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139034
> 
> One big ass 87.5a 12v rail. The whole PSU's rating of power for the 12v rail alone, like every other high-end Corsair.
> 
> 15% off promo too, and a $20 rebate card. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> bah.. trolled by tiger direct...
> 
> Canada computers can beat that price
Click to expand...

CC: $200 + Tax/Shipping.

NE: $193 shipped, plus $20 rebate card.

No it can't. Oh the joys of being in the country tech companies love the most.









Could be worse I guess. Could be Austrailia pricing.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CC: $200 + Tax/Shipping.
> 
> NE: $193 shipped, plus $20 rebate card.
> 
> No it can't. Oh the joys of being in the country tech companies love the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse I guess. Could be Austrailia pricing.


there is a CC 10 mins from my place no shiping needed.

and that 20$ rebate eqates to the points i'd get on my member card

so yes you are right, by 7 bux


----------



## darkelixa

Pricing is a joke here in AUS

$245 for a amd 8350
$169-200 for an Gigabyte 990fx-ud3


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Pricing is a joke here in AUS
> 
> $245 for a amd 8350
> $169-200 for an Gigabyte 990fx-ud3


Don't worry it's bad elsewhere as well.

I just paid $280 for my 8350 a couple of days ago. It's just the US that's getting the stuff cheap.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fx cpus have deadspots in the fsb all do and all have different ones....
> +1
> i really wish people would listen when we say on these thin rads push pull means nothing...... you are lucky uto see 1 c difference.
> Welcome !~ feel free to hit us up if you need any helps
> 
> on a side note i love meeting all these engineers on the webs.... funny they are always electrical engineers.... just had a run in with one that said ( paraphrase ) " using a relay is a good way to start a fire"
> 
> you know how i know that they really are engineers ... let me show you how i know


I am sorry man but ''IF YOU SAY SO'' it must be true?

They are thin yes but very dense too so push/pull gives more than just 1c difference -_- did you try it on this rad yourself? i did and the max difference i get is 4c difference.

Now you probably say that's not much but honestly on full load it is mate


----------



## Alatar

Testing my new 8350:



Probably not the best chip in the world but meh


----------



## darkelixa

Whats not good about it? I was looking at buying one to replace my i3 2120


----------



## dmfree88

my msi 970-g46 doesnt seem to be any better.. runs at much smoother temperatures but the vcore is extremely jumpy. Cant seem to find any sort of LLC in the bios.. tried multiple voltage ranges still fail p95 at 4.4ghz in less than a minute. temperatures never exceed 40 degrees before failing. best vcore setting seems to be 1.425 but still drops and varies so much that its unstable. seems to run occt without any issues but cant get p95 stable. Anyone familiar with this model and whether i can make this work right? Without some sort of LLC is there a way to make vcore stable?


----------



## darkelixa

Its a high end cpu on a low end mainboard, thats your problem.


----------



## dmfree88

well why wont the ud5 perform any better


----------



## darkelixa

My understanding of overclocking, not all cpus will overclock as well as others..


----------



## d1nky

ive had just push on a thin rad and with higher static pressure its doesnt make much of a difference between push/pull or push or pull.

however the overkill on PSU thing is the best way to go, screw people that are anti-overkill..... theres even an overkill PSU thread that calculates needed watts and your psu.....

overkill is a good investment


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> my msi 970-g46 doesnt seem to be any better.. runs at much smoother temperatures but the vcore is extremely jumpy. Cant seem to find any sort of LLC in the bios.. tried multiple voltage ranges still fail p95 at 4.4ghz in less than a minute. temperatures never exceed 40 degrees before failing. best vcore setting seems to be 1.425 but still drops and varies so much that its unstable. seems to run occt without any issues but cant get p95 stable. Anyone familiar with this model and whether i can make this work right? Without some sort of LLC is there a way to make vcore stable?


Problem is any 970 board is a crap shoot. Some new ones got VRM updates to be able to handle the Visheras but most were just updated with a bios and can barely handle the 8350 at stock. The lower price is not worth the risk and difficulty. A 990 board is the best way to go being it was the intended receiver of the Vishera line. It is unfortunate AMD doesn't get the love Intel does with their boards as far as selection and into extreme setups.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing my new 8350:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not the best chip in the world but meh


A couple of things:

How come yours shows as 8 core 8 threads and mine is 4 cores 8 threads? But at least yours show the expected outcome at 5.0ghz. Which brings up a point: I want to try that CPU spoofing thing and run Cinebench and see what score I get. It has been shown that Intel gets to use AVX and AMD uses sse2 which explains the huge diff in scores. I wonder what the scores would be on equal footing. I expect that gap to be much smaller.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> How come yours shows as 8 core 8 threads and mine is 4 cores 8 threads?


I've got a bone stock win7 installation with no patches or anything.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> my msi 970-g46 doesnt seem to be any better.. runs at much smoother temperatures but the vcore is extremely jumpy. Cant seem to find any sort of LLC in the bios.. tried multiple voltage ranges still fail p95 at 4.4ghz in less than a minute. temperatures never exceed 40 degrees before failing. best vcore setting seems to be 1.425 but still drops and varies so much that its unstable. seems to run occt without any issues but cant get p95 stable. Anyone familiar with this model and whether i can make this work right? Without some sort of LLC is there a way to make vcore stable?


That motherboard isn't anywhere near good enough for reliably overclocking an 8320 or 8350. It's a budget board and I wouldn't recommend it for anything more than a 4350 running at stock, if that. It just doesn't have good enough VRMs to handle the power draw from an eight-core chip.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Damn. I seem to be hitting a wall on my 8320. I am doing about 4.7Ghz @ 1.6v. Temps are very cool around 30 on the core and 35 on the socket. Question is. As my temps are very cool. Will be safe to push for higher voltages in search of higher speed?
> 
> 
> 
> We must have very similar crappy 8320's. Mine takes 1.55V for 4.6ghz. But how in the world are you getting 30C at 1.6V??? A raystorm ex 280 obviously is decent but 30C at 1.6v? Is your ambient like 15C?
Click to expand...

Yeah my ambient is around those temps. Its winter!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am sorry man but ''IF YOU SAY SO'' it must be true?
> 
> They are thin yes but very dense too so push/pull gives more than just 1c difference -_- *did you try it on this rad yourself?* i did and the max difference i get is 4c difference.
> 
> Now you probably say that's not much but honestly on full load it is mate


Not everyone buys gimped cheap water coolers. Some like megaman actually gets full loops if he wants water, he doesnt cheap out.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I've been running 1.55v to 1.63v 24/7 for a few months. Temps usually in the 70s. I do a lot of rendering so my cores are constantly being stressed for extended periods of time at 100% usage while running AVX/SSE4/etc code.
> 
> Hasn't even degraded in performance or required any more volts after a few months. AMD 32nm is way, way tougher than Intel 32nm when it comes to taking abuse, and 22nm compared to AMD 32nm when it comes to take abuse isn't even in the same league. AMD can easily take what Intel can't, when the Intel would degrade and stop working and the AMD would just scream "YOLO SWAG MORE VCORE YO"
> 
> And yes, it does have a thermal kill switch at 90c, found that out the hard way.
> 
> But my point is that these chips are very, very tough and you shouldn't have to worry too much about damaging your chips. Yeah, you are taking a risk going this high and I wouldn't hold AMD responsible for any damage that does happen, but look how many people in this thread have degraded their chips.
> 
> Heck, I even started off in this thread saying I"m going past 1.55vcore and I don't care, I'll just buy another chip. And I"m still on my 1236 I bought at release.
> 
> People seem to be too worried about the size of the process node and not how the node was actually made. AMD has FD-SOI which can take a beating but is larger. Intel has 3d which is smaller but if you ran IB or Haswell at 1.6v 24/7, disaster would probably strike very quickly.
> 
> I only recall seeing one person run their 22nm Intel at 1.5v+. They delidded, talked a bunch of smack, then disappeared in what I can only assume to be a dead CPU. Meanwhile the AMD section is full of people running 1.55v+ for months.
> 
> TL;DR: Yes, it's risky running 1.55v+ but it seems pretty safe so far. 1.55v+ is fine, just make sure you have enough money for a new FX if worst comes to worst.
> 
> 
> 
> The maximum recommended volts for this processor is 1.55 and max rec temps are 62 Celsius I got worried when my CPU hit 52 and yours is at 70's. what cooler so you have? I have a 20 dollar and my temps aren't as high as yours at 4.5 and couple of hours p95
Click to expand...

I've even seen 80s for extended periods of time. I tend to push my chips far, keep ambient around 55f in winter, and then summer comes and it's 90f out and my CPU is burning up.

I have a Raystorm RS360 right now with a VID 797 for my graphics card.

All you need to do is watch temps. I've even tried IBT AVX at 1.7v before but temps got completely out of control so fast. Still no problem on my end.

Just please, if something does happen to your chip, don't go "lol screw u sdlvx u said it worked fine for u and now my chip is dead it's all your fault~!!!!"

I'm just telling you what I've gotten away with.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> I've even seen 80s for extended periods of time. I tend to push my chips far, keep ambient around 55f in winter, and then summer comes and it's 90f out and my CPU is burning up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Raystorm RS360 right now with a VID 797 for my graphics card.
> 
> All you need to do is watch temps. I've even tried IBT AVX at 1.7v before but temps got completely out of control so fast. Still no problem on my end.
> 
> Just please, if something does happen to your chip, don't go "lol screw u sdlvx u said it worked fine for u and now my chip is dead it's all your fault~!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just telling you what I've gotten away with.


Most of us regulars have done this my friend









We could always start to blame u now,

why would you stress test @1.7volts









btw what clock was you at?

You shouold join us on http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_8350/


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Most of us regulars have done this my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could always start to blame u now,
> 
> why would you stress test @1.7volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw what clock was you at?
> 
> You shouold join us on http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_8350/


because the Voltage drop on gigabytes Rev 1.0 Boards are *horrible.*

1.7 volts on mY UD7 came out to 1.55 volts under load. I tested with Intel Burn test.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Pricing is a joke here in AUS
> 
> $245 for a amd 8350
> $169-200 for an Gigabyte 990fx-ud3
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry it's bad elsewhere as well.
> 
> I just paid $280 for my 8350 a couple of days ago. It's just the US that's getting the stuff cheap.
Click to expand...

Canada usually gets stuff priced the same as us, they just have to pay more tax. They also get included in the North America warranties that are nicer, like XFX's "mod it all you want, we don't care" policy. It's like Europe, but without the bad electronics pricing and fewer people.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> My understanding of overclocking, not all cpus will overclock as well as others..


Yup.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> because the Voltage drop on gigabytes Rev 1.0 Boards are *horrible.*
> 
> 1.7 volts on mY UD7 came out to 1.55 volts under load. I tested with Intel Burn test.


ah! so why didnt you say that









Anyhow feel free to add yourself on hwbot and our benchmarks

Would be great to get more people to sign up

edit: ah you're another user lol didnt notice


----------



## Alatar

5.6GHz Cine anyone?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 5.6GHz Cine anyone?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that all? would of expected better


----------



## Alatar

I said that it's not a particularly good chip but at 1.59v 5.6ghz cine is pretty good....

I don't want to push more volts as I don't want to stress the thing (nor my single stage) for nothing. It's got a high VID so it might be a good chip for 8ghz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I said that it's not a particularly good chip but at 1.59v 5.6ghz cine is pretty good....
> 
> I don't want to push more volts as I don't want to stress the thing (nor my single stage) for nothing. It's got a high VID so it might be a good chip for 8ghz.


I love it when people bite









especially you, you traitor









ive seen you in countless threads putting us ll down


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I love it when people bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially you, you traitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen you in countless threads putting us ll down


Oh I have no problem with saying that the chip is far from being the ideal gaming chip and that it performs like the mid range product it is.

But it doesn't mean I don't like tweaking it. I tweak celerons too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Oh I have no problem with saying that the chip is far from being the ideal gaming chip and that it performs like the mid range product it is.
> 
> But it doesn't mean I don't like tweaking it. I tweak celerons too.


It isnt as bad as you make it out sometimes,

but i suppose if you're born with a silver spoon up yer butt then it could be considered sub par


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Oh I have no problem with saying that the chip is far from being the ideal gaming chip and that it performs like the mid range product it is.
> 
> But it doesn't mean I don't like tweaking it. I tweak celerons too.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt as bad as you make it out sometimes,
> 
> but i suppose if you're born with a silver spoon up yer butt then it could be considered sub par
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Not everyone buys gimped cheap water coolers. Some like megaman actually gets full loops if he wants water, he doesnt cheap out.


That has nothing to do with my h100i -_-

I was talking about the rad itself, there are some thin rads from coolance or some others too.

You are just bashing on my H100i


----------



## dmfree88

so i finally got the ud5 to not beep. I dont know what I did but the only thing i changed was setting the voltages back to auto (before all where set to manual at "normal" settings so basically auto anyways). I am still running p95 but still no errors, and no beep. passed 50 degrees without issues. My voltages hover between 1.360 and 1.392, seems to stay at 1.376 during load. Max temp so far (about 30 minutes so far) is 56.4 degrees. I am still only a 4.3 ghz but if i can manage to get this stable i might try 4.4ghz again. I am pretty irritated to not be able to get solid vcore adjustments or to be able to change any settings for that matter other then multiplier and LLC. Also irritates me that on the 970a-g46 i managed to stay under 50degrees even at 1.45 vcore just couldnt get p95 or vcore stable. This UD5 is not my friend. Neither is this processor. Maybe I am just super unlucky. I dont understand


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That has nothing to do with my h100i -_-
> 
> I was talking about the rad itself, there are some thin rads from coolance or some others too.
> 
> You are just bashing on my H100i


Yea, who likes the H100s?


----------



## Mega Man

so i have decided.... i am buying another ssd. 1 for win7 8 and 8.1 / test windows....
may acctually get 2 more. 1 more for stripped down win7 for benching .... ( basically no virus protection, no nothing just a fresh copy of win7 that is up to date, not fully stripped....)

did i mention i hate 8.1 .... and it sucks.... had to reinstall after installing amd drivers....


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did i mention i hate 8.1 .... and it sucks.... had to reinstall after installing amd drivers....


Wow, that sucks, what caused that? I was thinking of putting 8.1 on mine, just haven't gotten around to it. The fact that I will have to reinstall all apps when the official release comes out has also kinda killed my interesting in testing it, lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea, who likes the H100s?


hmm well for the high end air coolers i need too much room and they are difficult to install.

My H100i cools better than most high end air coolers due to the push/pull config and is easy to install and requires less room


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm well for the high end air coolers i need too much room and they are difficult to install.
> 
> My H100i cools better than most high end air coolers due to the push/pull config and is easy to install and requires less room


Wrong!!

Your h100i performs better than high end coolers because they cost a lot MORE and designed to perform better anyhow and not because u r in push/pull config

you are wet behind the ears and dont bother to complain to mod about me ive been told this isnt rude!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm well for the high end air coolers i need too much room and they are difficult to install.
> 
> My H100i cools better than most high end air coolers due to the push/pull config and is easy to install and requires less room


Difficult to install? LOL. 2 screws ajhahhaha


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm well for the high end air coolers i need too much room and they are difficult to install.
> 
> My H100i cools better than most high end air coolers due to the push/pull config and is easy to install and requires less room


i basically have an ITX case, well it feels like it. its small! and a low end WC loop is piece of wee wee to install.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Wrong!!
> 
> Your h100i performs better than high end coolers because they cost a lot MORE and designed to perform better anyhow and not because u r in push/pull config
> 
> LMAO!!
> 
> you are wet behind the ears and dont bother to complain to mod about me ive been told this isnt rude!!


What? lol


----------



## dmfree88

after 1 hour at 4.3ghz p95 has no errors but maxes out at 60.6 degrees. This exceeds my expected temperature by over 10 degrees. I cant figure this thing out, the cooler isnt that crappy. OCCT hardly moves it over 48 degrees. is p95 just not functioning right on my computer possibly? I stopped the test because 60 degrees is my top temp and I didnt want it to go higher. Why would I get such better temps using that crappy msi 970a-g46? Why is my UD5 the worst ever?


----------



## darkelixa

You have a $30 dollar cooler and you want sub zero temps?


----------



## d1nky

LOL ^^^

i didnt know they were that expensive


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> You have a $30 dollar cooler and you want sub zero temps?


Please review this post sir:

http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club

There are numerous people with this same crappy 30 dollar cooler running at atleast 4.5ghz p95 stable.. I actually bought this cooler OVER more expensive coolers due to well, its ability to fit my case, Its great reviews, and its design. This is not a flop cooler just cause it costs $30 doesnt make it any worse then half of the $60+ coolers out there.

There is no reason I should see such worse temperatures from a UD5 vs a CHEAP, WARPED, RMA $60 special from MSI. If the MSI had LLC it would replace the UD5. I shoulda bought the cost equivilant MSI version Id have a much better bios, more bang for buck. And maybe it would work. I am not sure what to blame but I know the cooler is NOT to blame.


----------



## darkelixa

Lol its 100% the cpu cooler problem , since its cooling the cpu man


----------



## dmfree88

I dont think you have been reading my posts.. i get the same exact temperatures at 4.5 ghz as 4.3.. if i use the SAME COOLER on a CRAPPY board that has vcore FREAKING OUT (even when its jumping between 4.25-4.6 volts) then i get lower temps.. if I use OCCT on either board i never exceed 50 degrees but the msi TAKES FOREVER to get up there. The cooler performs exceptionally on the msi board.. not on this one.. There is a loud beep at 50 degrees for no reason that causes the vcore to drop, this only happens when upping the vcore (at all). I dont know what the problem is but the cooler doesnt cause the motherboard to beep at 50 degrees.. nor does it cause the vcore drop. I am 99% sure it has nothing to do with the cooler itself.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont think you have been reading my posts.. i get the same exact temperatures at 4.5 ghz as 4.3.. if i use the SAME COOLER on a CRAPPY board that has vcore FREAKING OUT (even when its jumping between 4.25-4.6 volts) then i get lower temps.. if I use OCCT on either board i never exceed 50 degrees but the msi TAKES FOREVER to get up there. The cooler performs exceptionally on the msi board.. not on this one.. There is a loud beep at 50 degrees for no reason that causes the vcore to drop, this only happens when upping the vcore (at all). I dont know what the problem is but the cooler doesnt cause the motherboard to beep at 50 degrees.. nor does it cause the vcore drop. I am 99% sure it has nothing to do with the cooler itself.


Its the cooler. Seriously, what do you expect from that cooler`?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club

please review posts here. This cooler is better then most $60 coolers.. i dont understand why you guys think its so bad.. a stock cooler should be able to overclock slightly.. 4.3ghz is considered turbo charged.. this is basically set to stock.

None of you are reading my posts or something.. how is the cooler going to make my motherboard beep at 50 degrees and cause vdroop? I would be happy to take the cooler into consideration if you guys would come up with reasoning other then blaming it because its cheap. poor replies please atleast educate yourself on the cooler or read my actual problems before posting irrelevant replies


----------



## FunkyPresident

I think it is that we have all seen people have problems with the 212 while OCing these chips. 60C+ during Prime95 at 4.5Ghz sounds about right for that cooler. No offence.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club
> 
> please review posts here. This cooler is better then most $60 coolers.. i dont understand why you guys think its so bad.. a stock cooler should be able to overclock slightly.. 4.3ghz is considered turbo charged.. this is basically set to stock.
> 
> None of you are reading my posts or something.. how is the cooler going to make my motherboard beep at 50 degrees and cause vdroop? I would be happy to take the cooler into consideration if you guys would come up with reasoning other then blaming it because its cheap. poor replies please atleast educate yourself on the cooler or read my actual problems before posting irrelevant replies


I know air coolers, and believe me i have done TONS of research. Dont frikkin come here and tell me im not educated about air coolers because im probably the biggest air fanatic in this thread.


Spoiler: Warning: My air cooler









Spoiler: Warning: Your cheapass budget cooler.







The 212 is about 10-15C warmer than the most high end air coolers; Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Thermalright Silver Arrow extreme, Noctua NH-D14, and a couple of others are all within the same class of performance and perform within 1-3 of eachother depending on fans. But why is the 212 worse? BECAUSE OF THE SURFACE AREA!

Your cooler is NOT SUFFICIENT for higher clocks and DEFINITELY not voltage increases. Now stop whining about your mobo its fine, its your ignorance and cooler thats holding you back.

Edit: Click my pic in the spoiler to see it if opening the spoiler doesnt work.


----------



## dmfree88

I dont think you guys are understanding the problem or something. Its not that the temperature is high. Its that its only high on the ud5.. and its not that it hits 60 degrees during p95 its that as soon as it hits 50 degrees it beeps and loses vcore. why would ANY cooler cause this issue? Even if i had some spiffy cooler that kept me under 55 at all times.. would i not still beep and lose vcore when hitting 50 degrees? what would be the difference? nothing other then 20 minutes later it exceeds 55 degrees and eventually gets to 60.. your not understanding the issue. I understand that maybe the ud5 just runs the processor a little hotter then the 970a-g46. possibly because its getting a steady vcore and not having issues so its staying at full power. This would make sense why it gets worse temp then the msi.. What you are saying doesnt make sense. The cooler is NOT going to make my mobo beep at 50 degrees and cause a vcore drop. If I had another cooler to test it to prove to you I would but I dont. The only way changing the cooler is going to fix it is if i can never exceed 50 degrees.

Please explain to me how this could be my problem?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont think you guys are understanding the problem or something. Its not that the temperature is high. Its that its only high on the ud5.. and its not that it hits 60 degrees during p95 its that as soon as it hits 50 degrees it beeps and loses vcore. why would ANY cooler cause this issue? Even if i had some spiffy cooler that kept me under 55 at all times.. would i not still beep and lose vcore when hitting 50 degrees? what would be the difference? nothing other then 20 minutes later it exceeds 55 degrees and eventually gets to 60.. your not understanding the issue. I understand that maybe the ud5 just runs the processor a little hotter then the 970a-g46. possibly because its getting a steady vcore and not having issues so its staying at full power. This would make sense why it gets worse temp then the msi.. What you are saying doesnt make sense. The cooler is NOT going to make my mobo beep at 50 degrees and cause a vcore drop. If I had another cooler to test it to prove to you I would but I dont. The only way changing the cooler is going to fix it is if i can never exceed 50 degrees.
> 
> Please explain to me how this could be my problem?


Did you even CHECK VRM temps when the CPU reaches 50c???


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I think it is that we have all seen people have problems with the 212 while OCing these chips. 60C+ during Prime95 at 4.5Ghz sounds about right for that cooler. No offence.


Also does 60+ degrees sound right at 4.3ghz? cause it gets there still too.. If you review other peoples posts here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club

They may not all be super happy or have great overclocking power. But it still works sufficiently, I did research before I bought it. I expected it to get to 4.5ghz stable comparing to many others. If I cant even get to 4.3ghz temperature stable, shouldn't there be something else wrong? You guys may think 4.5ghz is pushing it but 4.3? really? Its at stock vcore and like i said the cooler is not THAT bad.. I should be able to achieve atleast a slight overclock with the STOCK cooler. Why wouldnt I ATLEAST be able to acheive what its rated for (turbo) at 4.3ghz. I dont understand why you guys are bagging on this cooler like its the worst on the market. i dont care if it doesnt compare to the silver arrow or the d14 i KNOW IT DOESNT i am comparing to the many other crappier coolers out there at similar prices as the silver arrow etc. It may not be the best cooler by comparison but it still should sufficiently run the machine. Especially when I have a extra fan on pull. Not that it makes that much of a difference but theres plenty of people overlcocking without the extra fan and achieving more then 4.3ghz with upped vcore.. i cant even do it with stock...

All in all even if its the cooler causing the temperatures to not stay low enough

it still has nothing to do with the original issue. the beep that causes vdroop and eventually p95 failure even at safe temperatures


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Also does 60+ degrees sound right at 4.3ghz? cause it gets there still too.. If you review other peoples posts here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club
> 
> They may not all be super happy or have great overclocking power. But it still works sufficiently, I did research before I bought it. I expected it to get to 4.5ghz stable comparing to many others. If I cant even get to 4.3ghz temperature stable, shouldn't there be something else wrong? You guys may think 4.5ghz is pushing it but 4.3? really? Its at stock vcore and like i said the cooler is not THAT bad.. I should be able to achieve atleast a slight overclock with the STOCK cooler. Why wouldnt I ATLEAST be able to acheive what its rated for (turbo) at 4.3ghz. I dont understand why you guys are bagging on this cooler like its the worst on the market. i dont care if it doesnt compare to the silver arrow or the d14 i KNOW IT DOESNT i am comparing to the many other crappier coolers out there at similar prices as the silver arrow etc. It may not be the best cooler by comparison but it still should sufficiently run the machine. Especially when I have a extra fan on pull. Not that it makes that much of a difference but theres plenty of people overlcocking without the extra fan and achieving more then 4.3ghz with upped vcore.. i cant even do it with stock...
> 
> All in all even if its the cooler causing the temperatures to not stay low enough
> 
> it still has nothing to do with the original issue. the beep that causes vdroop and eventually p95 failure even at safe temperatures


DID. YOU. CHECK. VRM. TEMPS?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Did you even CHECK VRM temps when the CPU reaches 50c???


north bridge maxes out at 69 degrees when the cpu is at 60.. usually the north bridge is the exact same everytime aswell (when the cpu hits 50 the north bridge hits 60) I am unsure of south not sure what sensor it is hwinfo doesnt seem to have one for it.. system temp maxes at 36 degrees.. cpu temp via motherboard sensor maxes at 54


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> north bridge maxes out at 69 degrees when the cpu is at 60.. usually the north bridge is the exact same everytime aswell (when the cpu hits 50 the north bridge hits 60) I am unsure of south not sure what sensor it is hwinfo doesnt seem to have one for it.. system temp maxes at 36 degrees.. cpu temp via motherboard sensor maxes at 54


I am asking about the VRM for DJNFGHNGNGHNGNG NOCTUAS sake...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

whats your CPU usage when you computer beeps? per core screen shot is preferable..

as they say pic's or it didn't happen...









my advice is set everything back to stock, start all over again, without bios screen shots, we don't know what you might have mucked.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your CPU usage when you computer beeps? per core screen shot is preferable..
> 
> as they say pic's or it didn't happen...


This guy is unbelievable...


----------



## dmfree88

i dont have a temp gauge attached to it what do you want? I thought the VRM were the heatsinks attached to the north/south bridge? I am newbie but I dont see any VRM specific temps? says temperature 3 i thought this was the vrm/northbridge reading?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i dont have a temp gauge attached to it what do you want? I thought the VRM were the heatsinks attached to the north/south bridge? I am newbie but I dont see any VRM specific temps? says temperature 3 i thought this was the vrm/northbridge reading?


ok, let me re write myself.

stop right now.

set everything back to stock, turn on turbo and go about what you want to go about.

if you don't know what your doing with this processor and cooler combo you can do serious harm to your computer.

read a couple hundred pages and this if your still unclear ask.

single tower budget air coolers are not much better then the stock on. main difference is you don't have a turbine in your case.

if you want to safely go past 4.4 get a proper air cooler or an aftermarket AIO like the h100.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont think you guys are understanding the problem or something. Its not that the temperature is high. Its that its only high on the ud5.. and its not that it hits 60 degrees during p95 its that as soon as it hits 50 degrees it beeps and loses vcore. why would ANY cooler cause this issue? Even if i had some spiffy cooler that kept me under 55 at all times.. would i not still beep and lose vcore when hitting 50 degrees? what would be the difference? nothing other then 20 minutes later it exceeds 55 degrees and eventually gets to 60.. your not understanding the issue. I understand that maybe the ud5 just runs the processor a little hotter then the 970a-g46. possibly because its getting a steady vcore and not having issues so its staying at full power. This would make sense why it gets worse temp then the msi.. What you are saying doesnt make sense. The cooler is NOT going to make my mobo beep at 50 degrees and cause a vcore drop. If I had another cooler to test it to prove to you I would but I dont. The only way changing the cooler is going to fix it is if i can never exceed 50 degrees.
> 
> Please explain to me how this could be my problem?


You have a good board, nothing wrong with UD5's . It's been my experience that my chips run cooler on MSI boards, most likely to do with the amount of voltage that is actually getting sent to the chip. I have seen review a where asus boards can report voltages up to .1 volt lower than what the chip is actually getting when tested with a DMM. The point here is that the way voltage is reported is different and that difference is reflected in temperatures.
The only other AMD board I have with LLC is an ASROCK extreme 3 990fx and if you set it on the highest level of llc it will add voltage in a fashion that frankly scares me a bit.

Could you post some graphs from an OCCT run so we could see what your voltages and clockspeeds are doing? It might help us help you









Sorry you are having troubles - hope you get them straightened out.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i dont have a temp gauge attached to it what do you want? I thought the VRM were the heatsinks attached to the north/south bridge? I am newbie but I dont see any VRM specific temps? says temperature 3 i thought this was the vrm/northbridge reading?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your CPU usage when you computer beeps? per core screen shot is preferable..
> 
> as they say pic's or it didn't happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my advice is set everything back to stock, start all over again, without bios screen shots, we don't know what you might have mucked.


I am being very careful when changing settings..only things set to off are the power saver settings and core boost. The only current adjustment otherwise would be LLC - high and multiplier increased to 4.3ghz absolutely all other settings are set to stock. Decreasing llc causes vdroop during load this was the perfect llc setting after tests at multiple core clocks using occt (cuz occt actually works) after getting 100 percent occt stable at 4.5ghz under 50 degrees this is when i decided to try p95.. ever since then its been nothing but an uphill battle.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am being very careful when changing settings..only things set to off are the power saver settings and core boost. The only current adjustment otherwise would be LLC - high and multiplier increased to 4.3ghz absolutely all other settings are set to stock. Decreasing llc causes vdroop during load this was the perfect llc setting after tests at multiple core clocks using occt (cuz occt actually works) after getting 100 percent occt stable at 4.5ghz under 50 degrees this is when i decided to try p95.. ever since then its been nothing but an uphill battle.


heed my advice. READ!

not many here use OCCT to stablize, more for voltage readouts.

P95 and AVX IBT are the standards.

you mentioned quite a few posts back that you set all the temp limits to min.

you shouldn't really mess with LLC until you understand what it does (high volts and high LLC can mean way more voltage then you need)

best way to educate yourself is thru occt, run the psu bench and check the read out, if it looks like a sine wave notice up the LLC and do again.

if your OC can't do p95 or IBT under 5ghz you are not stable. sorry but you are not.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok, let me re write myself.
> 
> stop right now.
> 
> set everything back to stock, turn on turbo and go about what you want to go about.
> 
> if you don't know what your doing with this processor and cooler combo you can do serious harm to your computer.
> 
> read a couple hundred pages and this if your still unclear ask.
> 
> single tower budget air coolers are not much better then the stock on. main difference is you don't have a turbine in your case.
> 
> if you want to safely go past 4.4 get a proper air cooler or an aftermarket AIO like the h100.


just cause im a newbie overclocker doesnt mean i should not touch my settings.. i have the right to blow up my first computer just as all of you did







. I have been doing as much research as possible but I am not in school for this and have noone to teach me other then myself and you guys.. I have spent hours reading into overlocking using amd's guide that doesnt really explain to me what a vrm is specifically. EVerytime anyone posts about them its like look at the VRMs on this one compared to this one.. I assume its the heatsinks because thats what they are referring to. When you ask me the vrm temps and I dont know how to retrieve them you automatically assume I am some idiot that shouldnt be touchin my pc.. if you guys dont want to help me then stop posting replies.


----------



## dmfree88

I understand what LLC does i have been using occt to study it significantly.. high is the only stable setting.. anything under that will vdroop and even sometimes fail even at medium. high usually raises the vcore very slightly during loads and never decreases or droops.. high was the best setting by far, extreme was scary, as your referring to... in a sec i will post occt results


----------



## Alatar

Guys please keep the discussion civil and friendly.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> just cause im a newbie overclocker doesnt mean i should not touch my settings.. *i have the right to blow up my first computer just as all of you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .* I have been doing as much research as possible but I am not in school for this and have noone to teach me other then myself and you guys.. I have spent hours reading into overlocking using amd's guide that doesnt really explain to me what a vrm is specifically. EVerytime anyone posts about them its like look at the VRMs on this one compared to this one.. I assume its the heatsinks because thats what they are referring to. When you ask me the vrm temps and I dont know how to retrieve them you automatically assume I am some idiot that shouldnt be touchin my pc.. if you guys dont want to help me then stop posting replies.


Aint that the truth









It was 2004 and i blew my sisters pc up


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> just cause im a newbie overclocker doesnt mean i should not touch my settings.. i have the right to blow up my first computer just as all of you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have been doing as much research as possible but I am not in school for this and have noone to teach me other then myself and you guys.. I have spent hours reading into overlocking using amd's guide that doesnt really explain to me what a vrm is specifically. EVerytime anyone posts about them its like look at the VRMs on this one compared to this one.. I assume its the heatsinks because thats what they are referring to. When you ask me the vrm temps and I dont know how to retrieve them you automatically assume I am some idiot that shouldnt be touchin my pc.. if you guys dont want to help me then stop posting replies.


VRM Means "Voltage regulator module" It regulates the voltage that is fed to your CPU. It gets pretty hot, if it gets too hot it will throttle the CPU so it doesnt have to deliver as much power and thus cool down. The more volts you push through the CPU the hotter the VRM gets. Its important to keep VRM temps within reason. I dont know wether or not the gigabyte boards beep when throttling though. VRM temps are shown in HWINFO64 as VRM temps.


----------



## Rangerjr1

When i was like 12 i glued (YES WITH GLUE) the heatsink to my 6600GT.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> just cause im a newbie overclocker doesnt mean i should not touch my settings.. i have the right to blow up my first computer just as all of you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have been doing as much research as possible but I am not in school for this and have noone to teach me other then myself and you guys.. I have spent hours reading into overlocking using amd's guide that doesnt really explain to me what a vrm is specifically. EVerytime anyone posts about them its like look at the VRMs on this one compared to this one.. I assume its the heatsinks because thats what they are referring to. When you ask me the vrm temps and I dont know how to retrieve them you automatically assume I am some idiot that shouldnt be touchin my pc.. if you guys dont want to help me then stop posting replies.


in all fairness we've asked certain things. rather then typing a paragraph about otherthings and settings, why not jsut say "i don't under stand what you mean by VRM."

if it appearly like we don't want to help it is because withing the last 3 pages of this thread there is atleast two good references about VRM's Mega made one, and d1nky made one IIRC. both with external links

in short, the VRM is the circuit that feeds the CPU its power.

the more volts you try to feed your cpu the more goes thru the VRMS the hotter they will get.

socket temperature is likely the closest sensor, depeneding on heatsink coverage maybe the NB. socket safe limit is about 70*, processor limit is about 60* giving a few *'s

we also have no clue what you are using to monitor your temperatures.. if it is not hwinfo64, get it, it is another standard in this thread.


----------



## dmfree88

these are slightly older reading need to take another test now to see what happens..

Theres only 3 temperatures reported to hwinfo64 and thats
motherboard
cpu
temperature 3


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> VRM temps are shown in HWINFO64 as VRM temps.


it doesn't in my version atleast under that label. perhaps you relabeled something like one of the T sensors? (if so which one would be benificial)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are slightly older reading need to take another test now to see what happens..
> 
> Theres only 3 temperatures reported to hwinfo64 and thats
> motherboard
> cpu
> temperature 3


Everything looks fine in those graphs, temps are about what I would expect given your cooling.


----------



## dmfree88

I dont get more then those 3 temps in hwinfo64?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Everything looks fine in those graphs, temps are about what I would expect given your cooling.


yeah thats pretty much what i figured, but then i tried p95 and found out it was failing super fast.. thats when i dropped the core clock down and was able to get it mostly stable but it doesnt like linpack or p95 for temperatures.. seems strange that i cant handle p95 even at 4.3ghz.. Makes me sad that i can get occt to work well but not p95.. Im afraid to even try the intel burn in.. I figured Id go there after i got p95 stable but i may never make it


----------



## d1nky

Not many boards have VRM sensors, just touch the vrms.

burn finger = too hot.
warm = ok

ranger noted that vrm temps will cut the cpu out. i bet its coincidence that when the cpu hits 50*c it cuts out because thats when the vrms are too hot.

LLC and voltage set have the most impact on vrm temps.

remember not all motherboards are built the same, some have split power phases meaning theyre pairs of X. and some delivery different voltage from what its telling you. liek asus digi vrms adding more volts than noted.

your mobo beeping is a good thing, its protecting itself from breaking. id rather mine beep instead of me noobingly applying a jiggawatt.

^^ i like that my name gets mentioned, btw im still a noob









drop your ram speeds when first trying to get that cpu high, or memtest before. ram dictates how much teh cpu has to work


----------



## dmfree88

occt seems to be running hot now too since ive switched back from the msi board.. might just have some sort of driver issue.. gonna try starting from scratch. reinstall of windows might help.. this should also fix my monitors driver issue and hopefully. everything else







.

I did add a fan to the heatsinks (Stock fan that came with the 8350 i ripped it off the heatsink and zip tied to the vrm) seems to be keeping the beep away.. you may be right there ranger. I am sorry for being so cross but I knew it wasnt cooler specific. I will do some testing see what happens tonight and get back to you guys. I will also re-test at 4.4ghz see if that beep comes back, if it does then it must not have been the vrm. anywaysI appreciate all of your time and effort, Will get back to you all soon







thanks

(also i did a memtest when i first got the sticks to verify they worked well. everything seemed great. passed with flying colors. Although that was on the msi board may need to try again over here to verify not a memory slot issue possibly)


----------



## d1nky

changing boards and not a fresh install may cause problems, especially with all the windows drivers.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> changing boards and not a fresh install may cause problems, especially with all the windows drivers.


yeah i was thinking that earlier thats why i wanted to eliminate all other possibilities.. which is what im gonna do just cant find my dang windows disc.. xD

Will start out like the newbie overclocker I am and achieve stability at 4.0 then 4.1 then 4.2 and so on.. i will find the problematic spot and see what i can do..

Thanks for all your opinions/help and hopefully you will see me here soon with some different results


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah i was thinking that earlier thats why i wanted to eliminate all other possibilities.. which is what im gonna do just cant find my dang windows disc.. xD
> 
> Will start out like the newbie overclocker I am and achieve stability at 4.0 then 4.1 then 4.2 and so on.. i will find the problematic spot and see what i can do..
> 
> Thanks for all your opinions/help and hopefully you will see me here soon with some different results


By the choice of your words and smileys and knowledge i think you're Hurricane V2


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah i was thinking that earlier thats why i wanted to eliminate all other possibilities.. which is what im gonna do just cant find my dang windows disc.. xD
> 
> Will start out like the newbie overclocker I am and achieve stability at 4.0 then 4.1 then 4.2 and so on.. i will find the problematic spot and see what i can do..
> 
> Thanks for all your opinions/help and hopefully you will see me here soon with some different results


Well I would do what I did for reinstall. I downloaded a win7 only disk isa image I think it was. Doesn't have anything other than windows. My disk was before now 700miles away. SOmebody packed it in the wrong box.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well I would do what I did for reinstall. I downloaded a win7 only disk isa image I think it was. Doesn't have anything other than windows. My disk was before now 700miles away. SOmebody packed it in the wrong box.


haha having to do the same thing right now.. i lost it... too many boxes when i moved aswell. i just have no idea where it is, faster to get it then to find it.

WOW though guys that amd fan is the worst! It sounds like at any moment it might explode, worst sound ever.. my car brakes made better noises with a rock stuck in the pad. I need to down the rpm on that thing or something, it sounds like its getting worse. might blow up before i finish downloading, haha. horrible scratching/squeeling noise though.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am guessing amd 8320 running 4.7 stable is ok overclock huh? I think I could go for 5.0 ghz and try and stabilize it.


----------



## darkelixa

Heya,

Just before i buy this amd 8350 and either the asus sabertooth 990 rv2 or gigabyte 990fx-ud3 will the performance for gaming/ video editing be just as good as the haswell i5 counterpart as intel is a few dollars cheaper


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Heya,
> 
> Just before i buy this amd 8350 and either the asus sabertooth 990 rv2 or gigabyte 990fx-ud3 will the performance for gaming/ video editing be just as good as the haswell i5 counterpart as intel is a few dollars cheaper


Video editing will be better, gaming will be worse or better depending on how many cores the game will use. Newer games that use 8 cores run very nice, Like Metro LL, crysis 3, BF3. games with engines that doesnt use all cores run fine too. Its not the difference between playable and unplayable. And its only going to get better after game developers will start designing games for 8 cores!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Heya,
> 
> Just before i buy this amd 8350 and either the asus sabertooth 990 rv2 or gigabyte 990fx-ud3 will the performance for gaming/ video editing be just as good as the haswell i5 counterpart as intel is a few dollars cheaper


unless your playing a poorly coded game like skyrim or star craft you shouldn't see a difference side by side.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Heya,
> 
> Just before i buy this amd 8350 and either the asus sabertooth 990 rv2 or gigabyte 990fx-ud3 will the performance for gaming/ video editing be just as good as the haswell i5 counterpart as intel is a few dollars cheaper


if you get the ud3 i would highly recommend not getting the 8350... I have enough trouble cooling the vrm on my 990fxa-ud5 with the same processor. At the very least i would recommend the ud5 if you go with the 8350, or stick with the asus sabertooth. either way the i5 haswell will probably be just as good.. depends which model i suppose.

the 2500k vs 8350:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=288

4670k vs 8350:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=837

760 vs 8350:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=191

3570 vs 8350:
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=701

as you can see its a fairly close battle no matter which i5 its against. Intel takes the cake on unzipping files with 7zip and most multithreads. but the 8350 seems to have better fps in most scenarios (based on this website) so its fairly close battle either way.. depends on your preference.. i5 will probably do better vid editing / file movement / compiling rars etc.. while the 8350 will probably provide better performance in gaming.. of course this is all at stock settings.. if your going for overclock total performance would probably go to the i5 (pending model)


----------



## M3TAl

The UD3 (970A, 990XA, or 990FXA) has no problem with the 8350.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> *1.* if you get the ud3 i would highly recommend not getting the 8350... I have enough trouble cooling the vrm on my 990fxa-ud5 with the same processor. At the very least i would recommend the ud5 if you go with the 8350, or stick with the asus sabertooth. either way the i5 haswell will probably be just as good.. depends which model i suppose.
> 
> the 2500k vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=288
> 
> 4670k vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=837
> 
> 760 vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=191
> 
> 3570 vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=701
> 
> as you can see its a fairly close battle no matter which i5 its against. Intel takes the cake on unzipping files with 7zip and most multithreads. but the 8350 seems to have better fps in most scenarios (based on this website) so its fairly close battle either way.. depends on your preference..*2.* i5 will probably do better vid editing / file movement / compiling rars etc.. while the 8350 will probably provide better performance in gaming.. of course this is all at stock settings.. if your going for overclock total performance would probably go to the i5 (pending model)


WHAT??? JUST WHAT?!?!?! Darkelixa, please dont listen to Dmfree88.

1. Dont be that way man, you're the uneducated one in this thread, and thats probably why you're the only one having problems like this. Not EVEN HURRICANE has said anything this stupid!









2. Now thats just stupid to say. 8350s are MADE to multithread and you're going against everyones impressions of 8350s, i5s cant TOUCH 8350s in multithreading with the right compilers. And the gaming part as i said, all depends on the game. Seriously, dont talk anymore.

The stupid things you say blow my mind, you havent contributed with anything since you appeared in this thread. You have tried but nothing of it makes sense or is true.


----------



## darkelixa

Yes its more so for the later games like Crysis 3, Bf3, will be playing the new final fantasy mmo thats for sure


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yes its more so for the later games like Crysis 3, Bf3, will be playing the new final fantasy mmo thats for sure


Just please dont listen to Dmfree88...


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> if you get the ud3 i would highly recommend not getting the 8350... I have enough trouble cooling the vrm on my 990fxa-ud5 with the same processor. At the very least i would recommend the ud5 if you go with the 8350, or stick with the asus sabertooth. either way the i5 haswell will probably be just as good.. depends which model i suppose.
> 
> the 2500k vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=288
> 
> 4670k vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=837
> 
> 760 vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=191
> 
> 3570 vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=701
> 
> as you can see its a fairly close battle no matter which i5 its against. Intel takes the cake on unzipping files with 7zip and most multithreads. but the 8350 seems to have better fps in most scenarios (based on this website) so its fairly close battle either way.. depends on your preference.. i5 will probably do better vid editing / file movement / compiling rars etc.. while the 8350 will probably provide better performance in gaming.. of course this is all at stock settings.. if your going for overclock total performance would probably go to the i5 (pending model)


Wow...yeah, you have this WAY off... Please don't give advice to people if you can't base it off facts. Your cooling issue is nothing with the UD5 in general, and in fact the UD5 is an excellent board for the 8350. You REALLY need to spend some time going back through this thread, like has been suggested already, and read on up on some things before bashing boards and trying to give advice. In fact I personally have the UD3, and its a great board for most users, I am having VRM heat issues, but not till I near the 1.5v mark at around 4.8, so I can't really complain. I'm sure if I put a fan in there to cool it, I could do a lot better. As for your comparison of the i5 vs 8350...you have it almost completely backwards!

Like Ranger said, for games, it depends on the game on which will be better, generally most newer games will do better on the 8350, some older ones will do better on the i5, but either way, unless you go crazy on SLI/Crossfire, your CPU won't be the limiting factor, either one will do great. As for video editing, 8350 has it.


----------



## darkelixa

Oh sigh Umart is out of both the 990fx ud3 and the sabertooth rv2 Lol all good I will listen to you Ranger I just hope games start actually becoming optimized for Amd, i know tera never ran well on Amd cpus


----------



## M3TAl

Are you planning on crossfire/sli in the future? If not then there's nothing wrong with getting a 990XA-UD3 or 970A-UD3. The boards are the same except for pci slots and pci-e bandwidth. Oh and the 990FX has eSATA.


----------



## darkelixa

Down the track when the gigabyte 770 gtx 2gb gets cheaper I do plan on buying a second one


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Down the track when the gigabyte 770 gtx 2gb gets cheaper I do plan on buying a second one


Do i need to give you a lecture on why 7970s is a better choice over 770s?


----------



## darkelixa

I already own 1 770 gtx...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I already own 1 770 gtx...


Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## darkelixa

I dont see a point buying two cards verse 1 more?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> if you get the ud3 i would highly recommend not getting the 8350...


*Looks at sig*

... Ya, no. Please don't give advice when you don't have the experience to know what the boards are like.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHAT??? JUST WHAT?!?!?! Darkelixa, please dont listen to Dmfree88.
> 
> 1. Dont be that way man, you're the uneducated one in this thread, and thats probably why you're the only one having problems like this. Not EVEN HURRICANE has said anything this stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now thats just stupid to say. 8350s are MADE to multithread and you're going against everyones impressions of 8350s, i5s cant TOUCH 8350s in multithreading with the right compilers. And the gaming part as i said, all depends on the game. Seriously, dont talk anymore.
> 
> The stupid things you say blow my mind, you havent contributed with anything since you appeared in this thread. You have tried but nothing of it makes sense or is true.


theres no reason to be an ******* bro i specifically said all based on this website that seemed to come with legitimate test results. and based on each of them nothing i said is wrong. I also mentioned this was based on stock reports. All you do is come back bashing me without any hard evidence of your own? I atleast posted my findings and was completely honest with what i found. I was trying to help your doing nothing but being a dick
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Wow...yeah, you have this WAY off... Please don't give advice to people if you can't base it off facts. Your cooling issue is nothing with the UD5 in general, and in fact the UD5 is an excellent board for the 8350. You REALLY need to spend some time going back through this thread, like has been suggested already, and read on up on some things before bashing boards and trying to give advice. In fact I personally have the UD3, and its a great board for most users, I am having VRM heat issues, but not till I near the 1.5v mark at around 4.8, so I can't really complain. I'm sure if I put a fan in there to cool it, I could do a lot better. As for your comparison of the i5 vs 8350...you have it almost completely backwards!
> 
> Like Ranger said, for games, it depends on the game on which will be better, generally most newer games will do better on the 8350, some older ones will do better on the i5, but either way, unless you go crazy on SLI/Crossfire, your CPU won't be the limiting factor, either one will do great. As for video editing, 8350 has it.


I said nothing about the ud5 being a horrible board i mearly stated my personal issues with it. I even suggested that he use the ud5 rather then the ud3 if he decided to go with gigabyte. Also you yourself say your having issues with the ud3 vrm and so have just about everyone else on this board so theres no reason for me not to suggest the sabertooth over the ud3 especially. I have gone through this board enough to know that I dont want a ud3 and wouldn't suggest it for others.

You guys are both just attacking me because im a newbie and said something that you don't believe. well excuse me for having an opinion.. oh wait and backing it up with evidence.. my bad


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> theres no reason to be an ******* bro i specifically said all based on this website that seemed to come with legitimate test results. and based on each of them nothing i said is wrong. I also mentioned this was based on stock reports. All you do is come back bashing me without any hard evidence of your own? I atleast posted my findings and was completely honest with what i found. I was trying to help your doing nothing but being a dick
> I said nothing about the ud5 being a horrible board i mearly stated my personal issues with it. I even suggested that he use the ud5 rather then the ud3 if he decided to go with gigabyte. Also you yourself say your having issues with the ud3 vrm and so have just about everyone else on this board so theres no reason for me not to suggest the sabertooth over the ud3 especially. I have gone through this board enough to know that I dont want a ud3 and wouldn't suggest it for others.
> 
> You guys are both just attacking me because im a newbie and said something that you don't believe. well excuse me for having an opinion.. oh wait and backing it up with evidence.. my bad


Opinions are IRELLEVANT, the guy asking WANTS FACTS. You can THINK that the i5 is better for multithreading all you want, but when people ask for help you tell them the FACTS. And that was NOT evidence for anything at all.

Also, i dont need evidence to prove anything at all to you. We got this chip because we know what this chip is good for, unlike you. Buying the chip and think its bad for multithreading and good for gaming (Mainly IPC, WHICH INTEL EXCELLS AT!)

Dont help anyone until you know for sure what you're talking about.

You're trying to help? Im helping this poor soul by telling him the facts about these CPUs so he can get what he wants. Sorry for being a "dick" which BTW in everyones eyes here is more helpfull for the guy asking for help than your helpfull attitude is.

When people ask for help make sure you know what you are talking about and tell them the FACTS, because facts are relevant. Unlike opinions, becasue opinions isnt an indicator of the products performance.

I dont feel a tiny bit sorry for you despite the flak you've been getting. Because all you do is spout false information and get mad when people call you out. There are even pettyfull insults.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Also does 60+ degrees sound right at 4.3ghz? cause it gets there still too.. If you review other peoples posts here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club
> 
> They may not all be super happy or have great overclocking power. But it still works sufficiently, I did research before I bought it. I expected it to get to 4.5ghz stable comparing to many others. If I cant even get to 4.3ghz temperature stable, shouldn't there be something else wrong? You guys may think 4.5ghz is pushing it but 4.3? really? Its at stock vcore and like i said the cooler is not THAT bad.. I should be able to achieve atleast a slight overclock with the STOCK cooler. Why wouldnt I ATLEAST be able to acheive what its rated for (turbo) at 4.3ghz. I dont understand why you guys are bagging on this cooler like its the worst on the market. i dont care if it doesnt compare to the silver arrow or the d14 i KNOW IT DOESNT i am comparing to the many other crappier coolers out there at similar prices as the silver arrow etc. It may not be the best cooler by comparison but it still should sufficiently run the machine. Especially when I have a extra fan on pull. Not that it makes that much of a difference but theres plenty of people overlcocking without the extra fan and achieving more then 4.3ghz with upped vcore.. i cant even do it with stock...
> 
> All in all even if its the cooler causing the temperatures to not stay low enough
> 
> it still has nothing to do with the original issue. the beep that causes vdroop and eventually p95 failure even at safe temperatures


i did glance at the thread. i am not reading the 5770+ posts however.

i see no mention in the club if people are using turbo.

i do not think you can cool this chip with that cooler, it is not a HIGH END COOLER..
i would be willing to bet anyone using that cooler was @4.4 turbo. i had a air cooler and could not hit 4.4. nor 4.3 this chip makes so much heat.

this cooler may be slightly better then the stock cooler.

you still think i am wrong fine. we have tried to help you but " you can not fill a cup that is overflowing"


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i did glance at the thread. i am not reading the 5770+ posts however.
> 
> i see no mention in the club if people are using turbo.
> 
> i do not think you can cool this chip with that cooler, it is not a HIGH END COOLER..
> i would be willing to bet anyone using that cooler was @4.4 turbo. i had a air cooler and could not hit 4.4. nor 4.3 this chip makes so much heat.
> 
> this cooler may be slightly better then the stock cooler.
> 
> you still think i am wrong fine. we have tried to help you but " you can not fill a cup that is overflowing"


As you mentioned you didn't read the rest of the posts. its not really that the cooler cant handle. I understand that.. its probably not going to handle it atleast not over time.. my problem from the first moment was the beeping with the vdroop and trying to figure out what was causing it.. im pretty sure it was the VRM I am still trying to find out for sure.

I have already responded multiple times saying i understand its not handling it, although i still believe it should atleast at 4.3, i understand.. either way that wasnt the issue at hand. hopefully it wont beep on me again but I am pretty sure it was the vrm. Will post if I figure it out, will also post my test findings if anything changes temperature-wise but I still think there is another under-lying issue.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> As you mentioned you didn't read the rest of the posts. its not really that the cooler cant handle. I understand that.. its probably not going to handle it atleast not over time.. my problem from the first moment was the beeping with the vdroop and trying to figure out what was causing it.. im pretty sure it was the VRM I am still trying to find out for sure.
> 
> I have already responded multiple times saying i understand its not handling it, although i still believe it should atleast at 4.3, i understand.. either way that wasnt the issue at hand. hopefully it wont beep on me again but I am pretty sure it was the vrm. Will post if I figure it out, will also post my test findings if anything changes temperature-wise but I still think there is another under-lying issue.


Underlying issue being false information/no knowledge? lol


----------



## M3TAl

If it is the VRM then either you have horrible case airflow or the heatsink isn't making contact. Or a combination of both. The UD3/5/7 VRM's have no problem handling an 8350 at 4.6ghz.


----------



## FunkyPresident

The last couple of days I've noticed a fascinating (yet annoying) trend of people asking for advice, then not believing the answers given. What's the point in that? How could they ever learn? I'm sure there are lessons to be gained by this phenomena, probably concerning the nature of wisdom and ego at least, but I'm too tired to postulate on it further. I'd rather program until my brain ceases to function properly for the night


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> The last couple of days I've noticed a fascinating (yet annoying) trend of people asking for advice, then not believing the answers given. What's the point in that? How could they ever learn? I'm sure there are lessons to be gained by this phenomena, probably concerning the nature of wisdom and ego at least, but I'm too tired to postulate on it further. I'd rather program until my brain ceases to function properly for the night


Yea ive noticed that too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> if you get the ud3 i would highly recommend not getting the 8350... I have enough trouble cooling the vrm on my 990fxa-ud5 with the same processor. At the very least i would recommend the ud5 if you go with the 8350, or stick with the asus sabertooth. either way the i5 haswell will probably be just as good.. depends which model i suppose.
> 
> the 2500k vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=288
> 
> 4670k vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=837
> 
> 760 vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=191
> 
> 3570 vs 8350:
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/697?vs=701
> 
> as you can see its a fairly close battle no matter which i5 its against. Intel takes the cake on unzipping files with 7zip and most multithreads. but the 8350 seems to have better fps in most scenarios (based on this website) so its fairly close battle either way.. depends on your preference.. i5 will probably do better vid editing / file movement / compiling rars etc.. while the 8350 will probably provide better performance in gaming.. of course this is all at stock settings.. if your going for overclock total performance would probably go to the i5 (pending model)


why are you posting this crap man??

you don't even know your chip, how can you recommend something over it when you are asking for help.

you said you were a noob.. it is really showing..

the majority of those benchmarks are coded to favor intel..

as soon as next console game ports start you I5 fanboys are gunna cry floods.. there is no way a quad core can compare to a octo core in a level benchmark. (hwbot for example)

again considering you do not have a i5, and you can't manage your vish beyond stock. you should not be recommending ANYTHING.

call me rude please do, Rangers actually the most helpful person to you in this thread if you bothered to actually read what he has to say and answer the questions he is asking to try to help your situation..

do youself a favor, go take a dump and think bout what everyone has said about your issue. and for the love of ohm READ!!!!


----------



## provost

@ Funky not sure who you are referring to, but i am happy to take the answers, as i am already pre-disposed to certain view








ok, so I would like to know is 8350 worth buying over 8320 for htpc and gaming . this will be paired with 7970


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do not think you can cool this chip with that cooler, it is not a HIGH END COOLER..
> i would be willing to bet anyone using that cooler was @4.4 turbo. i had a air cooler and could not hit 4.4. nor 4.3 this chip makes so much heat.
> 
> this cooler may be slightly better then the stock cooler.


That is incorrect. His cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO) is virtually identical to mine. I looked at them both and went with mine to save $5, I also bought a 2nd 120 mm fan for it, but it isn't necessary, I peek out at 58C under IBT (Very High setting) with 1 fan and 55C with 2 fans and that is @ 4.62GHz (Turbo off). Solid as a rock. I can get more, 4.7 or even 4.8, but this is a very good setting and stays cooler.

It is *considerably* better than the stock fan. It may not be top of the line/state of the art, but it is *very* good.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why are you posting this crap man??
> 
> you don't even know your chip, how can you recommend something over it when you are asking for help.
> 
> you said you were a noob.. it is really showing..
> 
> the majority of those benchmarks are coded to favor intel..
> 
> as soon as next console game ports start you I5 fanboys are gunna cry floods.. there is no way a quad core can compare to a octo core in a level benchmark. (hwbot for example)
> 
> again considering you do not have a i5, and you can't manage your vish beyond stock. you should not be recommending ANYTHING.
> 
> call me rude please do, Rangers actually the most helpful person to you in this thread if you bothered to actually read what he has to say and answer the questions he is asking to try to help your situation..
> 
> do youself a favor, go take a dump and think bout what everyone has said about your issue. and for the love of ohm READ!!!!


You're new here and oddly enough i liked you from the start. Good post man!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Underlying issue being false information/no knowledge? lol


again you respond with-out respect and no reasonable information to help. Thanks for that. you really make it easy to ask for anything.. thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If it is the VRM then either you have horrible case airflow or the heatsink isn't making contact. Or a combination of both. The UD3/5/7 VRM's have no problem handling an 8350 at 4.6ghz.


Yeah thats kinda what I thought thats why I got the ud5 It was the most recommended bang for buck that would handle the 8350. I asked around and this was the most suggested mobo for my price range. I just cant seem to figure out the beep. I am making iso now I will try the re-install of windows and slowly work my ghz up to see if it happens again.

Just a weird symptom. I thought maybe it was seated wrong but i have now re-seated the thing like 5 times and its been spread evenly and came apart looking good everytime.

I dont know what could possible cause vcore droop at 50* and a mobo to beep. VRM has been the only reasonable suggestion, maybe I got one that was seated badly from the factory, maybe just needs new tim. I dont know Ill find out more when I test for the beep again. Starting from scratch and one step at a time maybe it just wont be there anymore







if only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> This is incorrect. His cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO) is virtually identical to mine. I looked at them both and went with mine to save $5, I also bought a 2nd 120 mm fan for it, but it isn't necessary, I peek out at 58C under IBT (Very High setting) with 1 fan and 55C with 2 fans and that is @ 4.62GHz (Turbo off). Solid as a rock. I can get more, 4.7 or even 4.8, but this is a very good setting and stays cooler.
> 
> It is *considerably* better than the stock fan. It may not be top of the line/state of the art, but it is *very* good.


Im glad someone agree's Although its not the best it should atleast handle 4.3ghz I know im not an idiot ive read the forum post for this cooler multiple people achieve much more stable temps on this same motherboard with the same processor/cooler. But I gave up with this argument as it wasn't my initial problem. I just want it to function properly and be stable without that stupid beep/vdroop.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're new here and oddly enough i liked you from the start. Good post man!


Thanks man!

took a few stupid posts in the beginning, but thats what you get from jumpin the old Core 2 Duo/Quad its not exactly like riding a bike but man its damn close..

q6600 @ 3.6ghz was nice.. but RIP P5W DH


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why are you posting this crap man??
> 
> you don't even know your chip, how can you recommend something over it when you are asking for help.
> 
> you said you were a noob.. it is really showing..
> 
> the majority of those benchmarks are coded to favor intel..
> 
> as soon as next console game ports start you I5 fanboys are gunna cry floods.. there is no way a quad core can compare to a octo core in a level benchmark. (hwbot for example)
> 
> again considering you do not have a i5, and you can't manage your vish beyond stock. you should not be recommending ANYTHING.
> 
> call me rude please do, Rangers actually the most helpful person to you in this thread if you bothered to actually read what he has to say and answer the questions he is asking to try to help your situation..
> 
> do youself a favor, go take a dump and think bout what everyone has said about your issue. and for the love of ohm READ!!!!


I did read it i even tried to thank him for his comment about the vrm he was the first to suggest this could have been the issue. if you would have READ further you would see that I SAID I MADE A MISTAKE I viewed the findings opposite as RED being AMD and blue being INTEL. I was doing it by what the colors were not paying attention to which represented which actual chipset. I didnt realize that on each page AMD was actually blue.. I dont own a i5 so i wouldnt know from personal experience so i was going by what the information provided by a legitimate source was telling me. The problem was I WAS READING IT WRONG. I feel stupid for this but noone has taken the time to read the entire conversation otherwise you would know this already.

IM SORRY FOR BEING NEW AND STUPID AND TRYING TO HELP

I WONT EVER DO IT AGAIN.

now calm the hell down and put your efforts towards someone else you damn haters


----------



## Rangerjr1

Here, for you that didnt know. These temps marked in red are VRM1 and 2 temperatures.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I did read it i even tried to thank him for his comment about the vrm he was the first to suggest this could have been the issue. if you would have READ further you would see that I SAID I MADE A MISTAKE I viewed the findings opposite as RED being AMD and blue being INTEL. I was doing it by what the colors were not paying attention to which represented which actual chipset. I didnt realize that on each page AMD was actually blue.. I dont own a i5 so i wouldnt know from personal experience so i was going by what the information provided by a legitimate source was telling me. The problem was I WAS READING IT WRONG. I feel stupid for this but noone has taken the time to read the entire conversation otherwise you would know this already.
> 
> IM SORRY FOR BEING NEW AND STUPID AND TRYING TO HELP
> 
> I WONT EVER DO IT AGAIN.
> 
> now calm the hell down and put your efforts towards someone else you damn haters


But you DO own an 8350 so i would expect you to know that the info you got (by mistake) was false.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Here, for you that didnt know. These temps marked in red are VRM1 and 2 temperatures.


thank you sir but mine dont have any temp gauges other then motherboard, cpu, and temperature 3:



I dont think ud5 comes with many sensors, atleast not rev 1.x anyways


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> But you DO own an 8350 so i would expect you to know that the info you got (by mistake) was false.


how would i know? i never owned an I5 how would i possibly know a graph showing mine being crappier would be any different then a graph showing mine better? I went strictly off of colors like an idiot and tried to compute the findings to help someone out. I was learning for myself aswell as trying to assist. I again... made a mistake...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> how would i know? i never owned an I5 how would i possibly know a graph showing mine being crappier would be any different then a graph showing mine better? I went strictly off of colors like an idiot and tried to compute the findings to help someone out. I was learning for myself aswell as trying to assist. I again... made a mistake...


The i5 has FOUR CORES................ HOW can it be better?

Yes its fine, we dont hate you. Its just really annoying when someone gets really exited and tries to help people and post false information. I know it was with good intention but seriously, we told you (or I mostly i guess) that the info is false and you shouldnt talk unless you know for sure, and you still did.

And seriously, quit the insults. It will ALWAYS backfire on you. I bet you will get infractions if you already didnt.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> @ Funky not sure who you are referring to, but i am happy to take the answers, as i am already pre-disposed to certain view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so I would like to know is 8350 worth buying over 8320 for htpc and gaming . this will be paired with 7970


No worries man.

I think either would do the job, but I'd get the 8350 if you can swing the extra $35 or whatever. Why not? That way if you need more power, you'll have it. Who knows? Maybe you'll want to use the chip for something else eventually. Just my opinion.

Sounds like it will be a killer HTPC either way with that 7970!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thank you sir but mine dont have any temp gauges other then motherboard, cpu, and temperature 3:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think ud5 comes with many sensors, atleast not rev 1.x anyways


I think its Temperature 3. I had a UD3 and temperature 3 got pretty hot like a VRM usually does


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> No worries man.
> 
> I think either would do the job, but I'd get the 8350 if you can swing the extra $35 or whatever. Why not? That way if you need more power, you'll have it. Who knows? Maybe you'll want to use the chip for something else eventually. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sounds like it will be a killer HTPC either way with that 7970!


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Got it. Thank you.


Chances are that the 8350 would overclock higher.


----------



## M3TAl

dmfree88, honestly you might want to ask someone at Gigabyte about it. Don't think anyone in this thread has ever had a problem like this.

About reading VRM temperatures, it's kind of an endless debate for Giga boards. I've looked into it pretty extensively myself testing with thermal probes taped to VRM and NB heatsinks. TMPIN0 is an ambient/motherboard sensor. TMPIN1 is probably some type of CPU socket temp. TMPIN2 however is anyone's guess as far as I'm concerned. Some people say its the northbridge some say its VRM. I haven't been able to make a correlation between the heatsink temps and TMPIN2.

What I can tell you is the VRM heatsink on both my 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3 have never gone over ~72C (and this was when trying 1.6V on vcore and some hefty amounts of cpu-nb voltage). Normal gaming temps is high 50's and stress tests is lower 60's for my 24/7 4.6ghz OC.

Also a 212 EVO should have zero problems with 4.3ghz like you say.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> @ Funky not sure who you are referring to, but i am happy to take the answers, as i am already pre-disposed to certain view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so I would like to know is 8350 worth buying over 8320 for htpc and gaming . this will be paired with 7970


both are essentially the same, just the 8350 is a higher bin, and likely won't take as much voltage to get higher clocks

neither will bottleneck your GPU

if you want greater then 4.5 ghz easy, go with the 8350, if your only likely to lightly overclock the 8320 will do just fine.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I think its Temperature 3. I had a UD3 and temperature 3 got pretty hot like a VRM usually does


Thank you, I was told this was the north bridge. thats what i was referring to earlier when i said that this was at 60 degrees at the same moment the cpu hits 50 and beeps everytime. This is also same one i mentioned maxes out at 70 when cpu is at 60. I thought it was north bridge and from what i have heard this has a cap of 82*? I don't know thats what the north bridge limit is i guess someone had mentioned.. but they also said temp 3 was the north bridge.. so I dont really know. If it is the vrm then whats safe temp for them? it shouldn't cause undervolt at 60 since it continunes on to 70 without a problem right?


----------



## Rangerjr1

A friend of mine mentioned to me that newer games like metro LL is so multithreaded that 2.5 or 4.8GHz wouldnt matter much in terms of performance. I tried it out and it turns out to be true, the difference was within margin of error. The CPU usage was higher because of lower clocks but my 7970 was still pinned to 100% usage ahahahah


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> dmfree88, honestly you might want to ask someone at Gigabyte about it. Don't think anyone in this thread has ever had a problem like this.
> 
> About reading VRM temperatures, it's kind of an endless debate for Giga boards. I've looked into it pretty extensively myself testing with thermal probes taped to VRM and NB heatsinks. TMPIN0 is an ambient/motherboard sensor. TMPIN1 is probably some type of CPU socket temp. TMPIN2 however is anyone's guess as far as I'm concerned. Some people say its the northbridge some say its VRM. I haven't been able to make a correlation between the heatsink temps and TMPIN2.
> 
> What I can tell you is the VRM heatsink on both my 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3 have never gone over ~72C (and this was when trying 1.6V on vcore and some hefty amounts of cpu-nb voltage). Normal gaming temps is high 50's and stress tests is lower 60's for my 24/7 4.6ghz OC.
> 
> Also a 212 EVO should have zero problems with 4.3ghz like you say.


Wrote previous message before i read this. Thanks for the response. I will try the reinstall of windows and see what happens tonight but if the problem continues thats probably the best bet. Ill probably give them a call tomorrow before work. It may just be a mobo issue since the 970a-g46 had such drastically better temps.

+1 for believing in the 212 evo


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Thank you, I was told this was the north bridge. thats what i was referring to earlier when i said that this was at 60 degrees at the same moment the cpu hits 50 and beeps everytime. This is also same one i mentioned maxes out at 70 when cpu is at 60. I thought it was north bridge and from what i have heard this has a cap of 82*? I don't know thats what the north bridge limit is i guess someone had mentioned.. but they also said temp 3 was the north bridge.. so I dont really know. If it is the vrm then whats safe temp for them? it shouldn't cause undervolt at 60 since it continunes on to 70 without a problem right?


I never really bothered much with northbridge temps so idk honestly. And no VRM temps around 60-70 shouldnt cause throttling. Feel the VRMs (The large heatsinks around the CPU socket) and see if they're hot to the touch. Warm is fine, so hot you cant touch it is not.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I never really bothered much with northbridge temps so idk honestly. And no VRM temps around 60-70 shouldnt cause throttling. Feel the VRMs (The large heatsinks around the CPU socket) and see if they're hot to the touch. Warm is fine, so hot you cant touch it is not.


Appreciate it, will finger test it soon







, all findings ill post tomorrow after its fixed or i talk to gigabyte to see what they say. Sorry for the rough words I hope you dont hate me








.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Wrote previous message before i read this. Thanks for the response. I will try the reinstall of windows and see what happens tonight but if the problem continues thats probably the best bet. Ill probably give them a call tomorrow before work. It may just be a mobo issue since the 970a-g46 had such drastically better temps.
> 
> +1 for believing in the 212 evo


here is a thought, but what does the motherboard Manuel say about certain beeps?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Appreciate it, will get to that point soon, all findings ill post tomorrow after its fixed or i talk to gigabyte to see what they say. Sorry for the rough words I hope you dont hate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its fine, i dont really care what people say or think about me. No worries.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> here is a thought, but what does the motherboard Manuel say about certain beeps?


it says absolutely nothing about beeping during operation. Only time it mentions beeps is during post







. I couldn't find anything in there I checked there first. No info


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> it says absolutely nothing about beeping during operation. Only time it mentions beeps is during post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I couldn't find anything in there I checked there first. No info


if no settings effect the beepings, other then the clock, its likely a faulty board. but can't say for sure as i've not seen your bios settings or post stress screen shots with cpuz and hwinfo


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i did glance at the thread. i am not reading the 5770+ posts however.
> 
> i see no mention in the club if people are using turbo.
> 
> i do not think you can cool this chip with that cooler, it is not a HIGH END COOLER..
> i would be willing to bet anyone using that cooler was @4.4 turbo. i had a air cooler and could not hit 4.4. nor 4.3 this chip makes so much heat.
> 
> this cooler may be slightly better then the stock cooler.
> 
> you still think i am wrong fine. we have tried to help you but " you can not fill a cup that is overflowing"
> 
> 
> 
> As you mentioned you didn't read the rest of the posts. *its not really that the cooler cant handle*. I understand that.. its probably not going to handle it atleast not over time.. my problem from the first moment was the beeping with the vdroop and trying to figure out what was causing it.. im pretty sure it was the VRM I am still trying to find out for sure.
> 
> I have already responded multiple times saying i understand its not handling it, although i still believe it should atleast at 4.3, i understand.. either way that wasnt the issue at hand. hopefully it wont beep on me again but I am pretty sure it was the vrm. Will post if I figure it out, will also post my test findings if anything changes temperature-wise but I still think there is another under-lying issue.
Click to expand...

another example of cup overflowing.
you know it should handle.... why
because



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> The last couple of days I've noticed a fascinating (yet annoying) trend of people asking for advice, then not believing the answers given. What's the point in that? How could they ever learn? I'm sure there are lessons to be gained by this phenomena, probably concerning the nature of wisdom and ego at least, but I'm too tired to postulate on it further. I'd rather program until my brain ceases to function properly for the night


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> That is incorrect. His cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO) is virtually identical to mine. I looked at them both and went with mine to save $5, I also bought a 2nd 120 mm fan for it, but it isn't necessary, I peek out at 58C under IBT (Very High setting) with 1 fan and 55C with 2 fans and that is @ 4.62GHz (Turbo off). Solid as a rock. I can get more, 4.7 or even 4.8, but this is a very good setting and stays cooler.
> 
> It is *considerably* better than the stock fan. It may not be top of the line/state of the art, but it is *very* good.


and no.
ibt is NOTHING
try ibt AVX @ 90% memory usage and tell me
1 it is stable ( not game stable, not user stable, stable stable.)
2 your temps

either 1 your not stable or 2 you have a golden chip sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont know what could possible cause vcore droop at 50* and a mobo to beep. VRM has been the only reasonable suggestion, maybe I got one that was seated badly from the factory, maybe just needs new tim. I dont know Ill find out more when I test for the beep again. Starting from scratch and one step at a time maybe it just wont be there anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if only
> Im glad someone agree's *Although its not the best it should atleast handle 4.3ghz* I know im not an idiot ive read the forum post for this cooler multiple people achieve much more stable temps on this same motherboard with the same processor/cooler. But I gave up with this argument as it wasn't my initial problem. I just want it to function properly and be stable without that stupid beep/vdroop.


another example of cant fill a cup that is already overflowing

a faulty board is possible... but i doubt it. even if it is i bet your temps will still be high


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> another example of cup overflowing.
> you know it should handle.... why
> because
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> and no.
> ibt is NOTHING
> try ibt AVX @ 90% memory usage and tell me
> 1 it is stable ( not game stable, not user stable, stable stable.)
> 2 your temps
> 
> either 1 your not stable or 2 you have a golden chip sorry.
> another example of cant fill a cup that is already overflowing


Prime95 Blend is pretty intensive too.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Chances are that the 8350 would overclock higher.


Thanks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Prime95 Blend is pretty intensive too.


overkill intensive is more like it. i find it harder on the computer then IBT on max


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Difficult to install? LOL. 2 screws ajhahhaha


What i mean is that when you have big ass heat sink its difficult to reach the screws to mount it on your socket.

Also its very heavy and i do not want to hang heavy stuff on my motherboard because some motherboards are not that strong and can get warped or bend so that the vrm heat sink can't make good contact anymore.

Originally Posted by gertruude

Wrong!!

Your h100i performs better than high end coolers because they cost a lot MORE and designed to perform better anyhow and not because u r in push/pull config

LMAO!!

you are wet behind the ears and dont bother to complain to mod about me ive been told this isnt rude!!

No its not rude but its not true either









they cost a lot MORE? dude high end air coolers are at the same price as an h100i overhear LOL and in only push they simply do not perform that much better honestly, go look on the internet and search on Google and find out


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why are you posting this crap man??
> 
> you don't even know your chip, how can you recommend something over it when you are asking for help.
> 
> you said you were a noob.. it is really showing..
> 
> the majority of those benchmarks are coded to favor intel..
> 
> as soon as next console game ports start you I5 fanboys are gunna cry floods.. there is no way a quad core can compare to a octo core in a level benchmark. (hwbot for example)
> 
> again considering you do not have a i5, and you can't manage your vish beyond stock. you should not be recommending ANYTHING.
> 
> call me rude please do, Rangers actually the most helpful person to you in this thread if you bothered to actually read what he has to say and answer the questions he is asking to try to help your situation..
> 
> do youself a favor, go take a dump and think bout what everyone has said about your issue. and for the love of ohm READ!!!!


i totally agree man


----------



## Kuivamaa

Since 970A-UD3 was mentioned, has anyone tried overclocking 8320/8350 in a rev 3.0? I am interested in getting one of these with an FX-8320.


----------



## dmfree88

I love how people are still agreeing to things Ive already agreed to faulting on... funny....

Anyways I didn't have alot of time. But I finally got IBT and new win7 installation. decided not to worry about p95 at the moment.. got up to 4.4ghz stable on high. Dont have much time right now to be testing otherwise id run it for longer to be sure:


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Actually it boosts. I am getting a Vboost scenario. I have set 1.6 and it boosts to about 1.65v under load. So when I say 1.65 I am talking about the most it gets to when It is doing this..."boosting". Under a normal load, like the cpu physiX test for kombustor it sits at around 1.6v like it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a bit odd, as there is no llc on that board.
> What do you have the voltages set to in bios and control center? Also , do you have turbo enabled?
Click to expand...

I get 0.5v of vboost when under heavy stress. P95 and OCCT. So I set 1.6 and I get 1.65. That is why I would rather find some sort of stability test that is more representative of gaming stress, because thats all this computer is for, gaming and entertainment. I am not going to be doing any sort of folding or anything.

I am also surprised that the board has no form of LLC. Question is LLC done at a BIOS level or a hardware level. Cause I am going to post on the MSI forum about this.


----------



## darkelixa

Seems a bit crazy to try overclock a high end cpu on a low end board


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I get 0.5v of vboost when under heavy stress. P95 and OCCT. So I set 1.6 and I get 1.65. That is why I would rather find some sort of stability test that is more representative of gaming stress, because thats all this computer is for, gaming and entertainment. I am not going to be doing any sort of folding or anything.
> 
> I am also surprised that the board has no form of LLC. Question is LLC done at a BIOS level or a hardware level. Cause I am going to post on the MSI forum about this.


that sounds like a form of LLC.

heres a good read

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Seems a bit crazy to try overclock a high end cpu on a low end board


LOL yeah


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Seems a bit crazy to try overclock a high end cpu on a low end board
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah
Click to expand...

What low end board?


----------



## Alastair

Sorry for the double post but are 8350's binned higher than 8320's? I was just wondering because I really expected to get the same sort of 5GHz OC as an 8350....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I love how people are still agreeing to things Ive already agreed to faulting on... funny....
> 
> Anyways I didn't have alot of time. But I finally got IBT and new win7 installation. decided not to worry about p95 at the moment.. got up to 4.4ghz stable on high. Dont have much time right now to be testing otherwise id run it for longer to be sure:


again ibt stable is not hard nor is it stable.

try ibt avx. it is in the opening post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sorry for the double post but are 8350's binned higher than 8320's? I was just wondering because I really expected to get the same sort of 5GHz OC as an 8350....


yes they are but with any oc it is the lotto man .


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Since 970A-UD3 was mentioned, has anyone tried overclocking 8320/8350 in a rev 3.0? I am interested in getting one of these with an FX-8320.


Yes, see my sig, rev 3.0.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and no.
> ibt is NOTHING
> try ibt AVX @ 90% memory usage and tell me
> 1 it is stable ( not game stable, not user stable, stable stable.)
> 2 your temps
> 
> either 1 your not stable or 2 you have a golden chip sorry.
> another example of cant fill a cup that is already overflowing


I do us IBT AVX, I didn't know I need to include AVX every time I say IBT. And Very High is just that, a very high testing level, you could probably get a stock CPU to fail using 90% mem. Not to say mine wont pass the 90% test, but if you have to work that hard to get it to fail, you are worried to much about it. You will *never* stress your computer that much in any real world use of it. The program itself says you are good as long as you can pass "Standard".

I don't have any "Golden chip", I see plenty of posts online of people reaching 4.6+ on air, maybe you just aren't that good at OCing.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I don't have any "Golden chip", I see plenty of posts online of people reaching 4.6+ on air, maybe you just aren't that good at OCing.


agree, i got 4.8 on my noctua NH-d14 ...just check first post of this thread, plenty of people on air getting decent results..


----------



## gertruude

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What i mean is that when you have big ass heat sink its difficult to reach the screws to mount it on your socket.
> 
> Also its very heavy and i do not want to hang heavy stuff on my motherboard because some motherboards are not that strong and can get warped or bend so that the vrm heat sink can't make good contact anymore.
> 
> Originally Posted by gertruude
> 
> Wrong!!
> 
> Your h100i performs better than high end coolers because they cost a lot MORE and designed to perform better anyhow and not because u r in push/pull config
> 
> you are wet behind the ears and dont bother to complain to mod about me ive been told this isnt rude!!
> 
> No its not rude but its not true either






they cost a lot MORE? dude high end air coolers are at the same price as an h100i overhear LOL and in only push they simply do not perform that much better honestly, go look on the internet and search on Google and find out









They arent the same price as a h100i and its over here not overhear

Maybe where u live but on the net they are not the same price

You are as just as wet behind the ears as that other naab spreading vile cesspit claims in this thread and arguing with everyone, just like you do

You really do need to go back to you tube and copy and paste your wonderful insight

You went from a 212 evo to a h100i so how would you know how it fairs against high end coolers

you full of it lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> heed my advice. READ!
> 
> not many here use OCCT to stablize, more for voltage readouts.
> 
> P95 and AVX IBT are the standards.
> 
> you mentioned quite a few posts back that you set all the temp limits to min.
> 
> you shouldn't really mess with LLC until you understand what it does (high volts and high LLC can mean way more voltage then you need)
> 
> best way to educate yourself is thru occt, run the psu bench and check the read out, if it looks like a sine wave notice up the LLC and do again.
> 
> if your OC can't do p95 or IBT under 5ghz you are not stable. sorry but you are not.


I beg to differ with you. OCCT is a very good stress test and has tools to shoiw your temps and voltages that are very useful. There is absolutely no reason for you to give a thumbs down on OCCT unless it's ignorance.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> By the choice of your words and smileys and knowledge i think you're Hurricane V2


Now, Now be nice. Hurricane Revisited is more mellow.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Now, Now be nice. Hurricane Revisited is more mellow.


Mellow? I dont know this word.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Now, Now be nice. Hurricane Revisited is more mellow.


Mellow? I dont know this word.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I beg to differ with you. OCCT is a very good stress test and has tools to shoiw your temps and *voltages that are very useful*. There is absolutely no reason for you to give a thumbs down on OCCT unless it's ignorance.


where the thumbs down????

i mention not many, that does not mean no one.

i also mentioned that people use it for voltage readouts(including myself) which is exactly what you said.

again where is the thumbs down??

this person is new, we still have little to no clue about how he is testing is OC (Well he did post a ss of non avx IBT)

both P95 and IBT are easier to run for a newb. they are both pick one of 4 options and test.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> both P95 and IBT are easier to run for a newb. they are both pick one of 4 options and test.


lol but not easier to get stable


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol but not easier to get stable


these chips at stock should pass both IBT max and p95 blend.

the farther you push it the harder it gets..

on a side not, at what point do you stop stressing your cpu? 5.2?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Mellow? I dont know this word.


Mellow yellow , the Beatles. Mellow means mild.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> these chips at stock should pass both IBT max and p95 blend.
> 
> the farther you push it the harder it gets..
> 
> on a side not, at what point do you stop stressing your cpu? 5.2?


I bench at 5.25. Most 8350s seems to have a wall of reason at about 4.7-4.9 or so.


----------



## d1nky

i tend to stop stress testing when temps dont allow it.

may even try and see how far IBT AVX standard will let me go, on their idea of stable!


----------



## dmfree88

I feel stupid i tried looking it up. but what is AVX? How do I enable it?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I feel stupid i tried looking it up. but what is AVX? How do I enable it?


first page of this thread. differently coded IBT basically


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I feel stupid i tried looking it up. but what is AVX? How do I enable it?


AVX is an extention to x86 instruction set for intel and AMD. First used by sandy bridge.


----------



## dmfree88

So i downloaded the one from the main page. but it looks the exact same as IBT. Is it already setup? Whats the difference?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> So i downloaded the one from the main page. but it looks the exact same as IBT. Is it already setup? Whats the difference?


The instruction set.


----------



## dmfree88

well let me tell you now AVX is nothing compared to the regular IBT. AVX didnt even exceed 100% fan speed, Never reached over 49 (100 percent fan at 49 degrees) Also finished each test in half the time of standard IBT:



I never changed any settings no different then previous post reaching 55 degrees with normal IBT. (same amount of time spent 60+seconds each pass on normal ibt about 30 seconds on avx ibt).


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mellow yellow , the Beatles. Mellow means mild.


Do you, maybe, mean Donovan?


----------



## dmfree88

i dunno what could have possibly happened. but p95 is running under 50 degrees now at 4.4ghz.. i told you guys something was wrong. Whatever it was it seems to have fixed itself? Maybe the tim just needed time to settle? I dunno but im performing since i woke up this morning like im supposed to







. p95 is stable aswell it was crashing 30 seconds to 1 minute into p95 before at 4.4ghz now its going faster through the tests aswell.. I dont know what could have happened but everything seems to be alot better then it was just last night.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i dunno what could have possibly happened. but p95 is running under 50 degrees now at 4.4ghz.. i told you guys something was wrong. Whatever it was it seems to have fixed itself? Maybe the tim just needed time to settle? I dunno but im performing since i woke up this morning like im supposed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . p95 is stable aswell it was crashing 30 seconds to 1 minute into p95 before at 4.4ghz now its going faster through the tests aswell.. I dont know what could have happened but everything seems to be alot better then it was just last night.


[email protected] is good?

looks like we have some hmmm whats the words....hmmmm

Seems like you and everybody else have differing standards in relation to being good

its poor mate very very poor

christ even on my middle of the road cpu cooler last year i did better than that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> well let me tell you now AVX is nothing compared to the regular IBT. AVX didnt even exceed 100% fan speed, Never reached over 49 (100 percent fan at 49 degrees) Also finished each test in half the time of standard IBT:
> 
> 
> 
> I never changed any settings no different then previous post reaching 55 degrees with normal IBT. (same amount of time spent 60+seconds each pass on normal ibt about 30 seconds on avx ibt).


you likely won't start heating up until you test with very high or max memory.

high isn't that stressful.

also can you post a SS of the memory tab of CPUZ (this program can be opened twice so both screens are view able)

and run again but on very high this time, also if you could more the HWinfo to the right a touch so all the columns are view able?

something looks off, if it fails at very high having a SS of that might also be helpful.

ps: that desktop MIGHT get you in trouble here. just a heads up, I got no issues but TECHNICALLY it is against TOS. ( illegal material), but there is some nice purp in there


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [email protected] is good?
> 
> looks like we have some hmmm whats the words....hmmmm
> 
> Seems like you and everybody else have differing standards in relation to being good
> 
> its poor mate very very poor
> 
> christ even on my middle of the road cpu cooler last year i did better than that


its set to reach 100 percent fan speed at 49 degrees. so it does max out fan speed but it doesnt go higher. I didnt say it was "good" meaning some sort of special setup getting to phenomenal levels. I meant it was good compared to yesterday. If you view everyone elses posts about how this cooler isnt even going to be stable at 4.4ghz and that I am an idiot for thinking theres something else wrong with it other then the cooler itself.

Then you would realize why I am happy and think its good. I am not trying to compare to anyone elses cooler or abilities. I just want a stable pc, My original goal is 4.5ghz if I can get there stable with this cooler then I am more then happy. After the numerous posts about how horrible this cooler is and that I will never even get 4.3ghz stable dont you think not even exceeding 50 degrees is a good thing?

Cant make anyone happy with this cooler apparently even if i was sitting at 4.8ghz youd probably still tell me yours is better and complain. Dont really care just want it to be stable and function well, Not trying to beat your noctua or silver arrow, I know I wont.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ps: that desktop MIGHT get you in trouble here. just a heads up, I got no issues but TECHNICALLY it is against TOS. ( illegal material), but there is some nice purp in there


Dude it isnt for us to point out if he may or may not have illegal material

you really didnt need to say anything

If people do they do if not then leave it at that surely

anyway it looks nice







not seen anythign liek that in years(about last time i did some in 2004)


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you likely won't start heating up until you test with very high or max memory.
> 
> high isn't that stressful.
> 
> also can you post a SS of the memory tab of CPUZ (this program can be opened twice so both screens are view able)
> 
> and run again but on very high this time, also if you could more the HWinfo to the right a touch so all the columns are view able?
> 
> something looks off, if it fails at very high having a SS of that might also be helpful.
> 
> ps: that desktop MIGHT get you in trouble here. just a heads up, I got no issues but TECHNICALLY it is against TOS. ( illegal material), but there is some nice purp in there


Thanks for the warning I really didn't think about it.. Will do what I can to hide it this time around, hehe.

Posting results soon will give it a shot


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> Do you, maybe, mean Donovan?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm pretty sure he did


----------



## dmfree88

aww well whyd you make me do that now im sad







I dont know why it failed?



Edit:

Is it possibly the ram? I cant seem to figure out whats supposed to be the proper timings for the ram? the outside of the stick says 9-9-9-24 but thats for XMP isnt XMP intel only? I don't know a whole lot about ram either. Its currently set to auto to get those settings. Heres what cpu-z reports:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> aww well whyd you make me do that now im sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why it failed?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Is it possibly the ram? I cant seem to figure out whats supposed to be the proper timings for the ram? the outside of the stick says 9-9-9-24 but thats for XMP isnt XMP intel only? I don't know a whole lot about ram either. Its currently set to auto to get those settings. Heres what cpu-z reports:


Oh my god thats some slowass RAM....


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dude it isnt for us to point out if he may or may not have illegal material
> 
> you really didnt need to say anything
> 
> If people do they do if not then leave it at that surely
> 
> anyway it looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not seen anythign liek that in years(about last time i did some in 2004)


I agree that is nice. I'll admit it temps me to make a phone call, but I need to keep my head on professional matters for the time being


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh my god thats some slowass RAM....


haha yeah i dont even wanna talk about it. I bought it thinking it was the best.. Maybe 10 years ago haha.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> haha yeah i dont even wanna talk about it. I bought it thinking it was the best.. Maybe 10 years ago haha.


G.Skill is some of the best. You just loosened the timings a lot and i got no idea why.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> aww well whyd you make me do that now im sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why it failed?
> Is it possibly the ram? I cant seem to figure out whats supposed to be the proper timings for the ram? the outside of the stick says 9-9-9-24 but thats for XMP isnt XMP intel only? I don't know a whole lot about ram either. Its currently set to auto to get those settings. Heres what cpu-z reports:


You're running loose timings so they shouldn't cause an issue with your overclock. If you pass at stock then you should pass when Overclocked.

Have you tried increase the CPU voltage, or increasing the CPU/NB voltage a little bit?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> aww well whyd you make me do that now im sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why it failed?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Is it possibly the ram? I cant seem to figure out whats supposed to be the proper timings for the ram? the outside of the stick says 9-9-9-24 but thats for XMP isnt XMP intel only? I don't know a whole lot about ram either. Its currently set to auto to get those settings. Heres what cpu-z reports:


ok so i kinda figured this would happen.

two things you can do, start from ground zero with everything at auto.

or you can see what the read out is telling you.

to explain what you are seeing there.

the fail message is basically saying you need more volts or less of a OC. I'm inclined to think both.

ok some thing to get outta the way so trouble shooting will be easier.

lower your FSB to 199 if you can (this will line up your memory speeds to 800(1600), and make your HT and NB fluctuate less, this can be increased again once you get a feel for this)

take your multi to 21.5 (one notch down)

bump up the V core voltage to 1.38 or 1.39 (still considered stock voltage)

run it again and post results


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> I agree that is nice. I'll admit it temps me to make a phone call, but I need to keep my head on professional matters for the time being


Aye i know what ya mean, 10 years of a daily smoke kicked me into a drug induced nervous breakdown and ive been left with something near to schizophrenia

It happens to a small percentage of people and im just one of the unlucky ones









I do love a good smoke though now and again


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> increasing the CPU/NB voltage a little bit?


^^ this

forgot to mention, +1 for ComputerRestore

however i'm unfamiliar with this board so i'm not sure about any multipliers or anything else effecting it


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> G.Skill is some of the best. You just loosened the timings a lot and i got no idea why.


I did nothing, I left it set to auto.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> haha yeah i dont even wanna talk about it. I bought it thinking it was the best.. Maybe 10 years ago haha.


G Skills rock man.

lets worry about the multi OC before we barrage you with MEM oc's, go back 5 pages now ALOT OF good links and posts.

but a general conciseness in the thread, FX should atleast have 1866 to deal with (weather it be by overclocking or buying overclocked ram)
your ram should do 1866 no sweat, 2133 or higher might take some work

many of us are running 2133mhz or more.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I did nothing, I left it set to auto.


load up cpu-z and go to the SPD menu (5th tab?) it will show you your top end SPD timing and XMP timings if your sticks are capable.

unless you can post BIO"S Screen shots of the memory section, i can't help you here.

the basics of it are matching up the name with the number, but just because its on the SPD doesn't mean the board/cpu can and will boot it.

i combo HATED XMP #0, but loves XMP #1, it was a difference of 2mhz. not i've got em flying at 2400mhz (xmp profiles were 2132 and 2134)


----------



## FunkyPresident

I just switched the fans on my 120XL to a set of Cougar Vortex. I was tired of the noise from the originals. It seems like the originals were overkill? They have a rated static pressure of 4.2 mm H2O and a CFM of 86.15 @ 2400 rpm. These Cougars are only rated at 2.2 mm H2O, but have 119.8 CFM @ 1500 rpm. Anyway, my CPU is at the same temperature, but my computer is a whole lot quieter. I know static pressure is important for radiators, but is there some balance between that and CFM? Maybe it's just that my tiny 120mm X 38mm radiator didn't need that much fan to begin with


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok so i kinda figured this would happen.
> 
> two things you can do, start from ground zero with everything at auto.
> 
> or you can see what the read out is telling you.
> 
> to explain what you are seeing there.
> 
> the fail message is basically saying you need more volts or less of a OC. I'm inclined to think both.
> 
> ok some thing to get outta the way so trouble shooting will be easier.
> 
> lower your FSB to 199 if you can (this will line up your memory speeds to 800(1600), and make your HT and NB fluctuate less, this can be increased again once you get a feel for this)
> 
> take your multi to 21.5 (one notch down)
> 
> bump up the V core voltage to 1.38 or 1.39 (still considered stock voltage)
> 
> run it again and post results


well it passed, I guess 4.3ghz is as far as this things gonna make it. Pretty sad really was hoping for MORE POWER. I wasnt able to change the FSB, I dont think theres a setting in there for FSB. Will have to change my cooler in the future to push it though, oh well. Heres results:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> load up cpu-z and go to the SPD menu (5th tab?) it will show you your top end SPD timing and XMP timings if your sticks are capable.
> 
> unless you can post BIO"S Screen shots of the memory section, i can't help you here.
> 
> the basics of it are matching up the name with the number, but just because its on the SPD doesn't mean the board/cpu can and will boot it.
> 
> i combo HATED XMP #0, but loves XMP #1, it was a difference of 2mhz. not i've got em flying at 2400mhz (xmp profiles were 2132 and 2134)


I know which numbers to change and which are which (as far as the timings anyways). I have already had it set to 9-9-9-24 before. Just have no idea what it does or what it all means. I know lower numbers are better







. screen shot shows cpu-z SPD. Bios shows SPD as the exact numbers im using (which dont match cpu-z)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> well it passed, I guess 4.3ghz is as far as this things gonna make it. Pretty sad really was hoping for MORE POWER. Will have to change my cooler in the future to push it though, oh well. Heres results:
> 
> 
> I know which numbers to change and which are which (as far as the timings anyways). I have already had it set to 9-9-9-24 before. Just have no idea what it does or what it all means. I know lower numbers are better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . screen shot shows cpu-z SPD. Bios shows SPD as the exact numbers im using (which dont match cpu-z)


Timings are delays for dealing with data. The lower the faster.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Timings are delays for dealing with data. The lower the faster.


Understood. Makes sense why they are called timings







. Only timings I know are timings on a car







. Its the same right? Just shine a timing light on it and it will tell me if its working good? LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> nope if i were you i would get or h100i or like an 240 rad cooler, *the h80i is not better than the hyper 212EVO*


Oh heres one of your posts that u claim u know it all

h80I not better than a evo??????

ok i see what experience im up against now....im sorry sir i wont diss your knowledge again


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Oh heres one of your posts that u claim u know it all
> 
> h80I not better than a evo??????
> 
> ok i see what experience im up against now....im sorry sir i wont diss your knowledge again


I would really, really hope that even the crappier h60 could outperform the evo. Of course I am guessing most people don't properly test there machines while using the evo. Unless I got a really bad processor I dont understand how so many people have gotten such good results from this cooler. I got push pull going and barely got 4.3ghz to stabilize granted 1 fan is just a case fan its still pretty sad. I wanted to be impressed by this cooler like everyone else on the hyper 212 evo forum but really, its turning out to be not even worth the 30 bucks.

Should I consider buying a new fan? One with some good pressure? I don't know of any other solid cpu coolers that i could fit in this case. The evo was literally as big as it gets. If I remember right the silver arrow and noctua and phanteks spiffy version are all bigger. Is there a cooler out there the same size or smaller that will out-perform the evo? Or would adding a better fan show me the improvements I need? (my goal still at 4.5ghz 100% stable) I probably wont be able to replace it anytime soon but I'd like to know what options are out there if any, and what quality coolers come in smaller packages?

Post thought:
Also by the way the beeping stopped? I forgot to mention this earlier but after applying the fan to the VRM and re-installing windows. Mobo has not beeped once.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I would really, really hope that even the crappier h60 could outperform the evo. Of course I am guessing most people don't properly test there machines while using the evo. Unless I got a really bad processor I dont understand how so many people have gotten such good results from this cooler. I got push pull going and barely got 4.3ghz to stabilize granted 1 fan is just a case fan its still pretty sad. I wanted to be impressed by this cooler like everyone else on the hyper 212 evo forum but really, its turning out to be not even worth the 30 bucks.
> 
> Should I consider buying a new fan? One with some good pressure? I don't know of any other solid cpu coolers that i could fit in this case. The evo was literally as big as it gets. If I remember right the silver arrow and noctua and phanteks spiffy version are all bigger. Is there a cooler out there the same size or smaller that will out-perform the evo? Or would adding a better fan show me the improvements I need? (my goal still at 4.5ghz 100% stable) I probably wont be able to replace it anytime soon but I'd like to know what options are out there if any, and what quality coolers come in smaller packages?


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=31&lng=en

This is a nice cheap cooler and its pretty good too, i got to 4.6 or 4.7 on it iirc, its a little bigger than the evo, they also can send out a mod so you can switch it so that fans are blowing backwards in stead of upwards


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=31&lng=en
> 
> This is a nice cheap cooler and its pretty good too, i got to 4.6 or 4.7 on it iirc, its a little bigger than the evo


How much is a little? I got probably 2mm from side wall to cooler lol. The heat sink sits inside the red bubble on the side window. Its not gonna get any bigger then the evo by more then MAYBE 1-2mm


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> nope if i were you i would get or h100i or like an 240 rad cooler, the h80i is not better than the hyper 212EVO


H80 and H100 is ABOUT the same because of SAME SURFACE AREA! lol, H80s though benefit from powerful fans.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> How much is a little? I got probably 2mm from side wall to cooler lol. The heat sink sits inside the red bubble on the side window. Its not gonna get any bigger then the evo by more then MAYBE 1-2mm


that case man.. It looks like a cheap piece of plastic.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> How much is a little? I got probably 2mm from side wall to cooler lol. The heat sink sits inside the red bubble on the side window. Its not gonna get any bigger then the evo by more then MAYBE 1-2mm


yours
http://apevia.com/ProductsInfo.asp?KEY=X-Dreamer4-RD

my old one
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4054#sp

I make it that yours is bigger? so the cooler i posted will fit but......

i aint sure if i converted right









check it out


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> well it passed, I guess 4.3ghz is as far as this things gonna make it. Pretty sad really was hoping for MORE POWER. I wasnt able to change the FSB, I dont think theres a setting in there for FSB. Will have to change my cooler in the future to push it though, oh well. Heres results:
> 
> 
> I know which numbers to change and which are which (as far as the timings anyways). I have already had it set to 9-9-9-24 before. Just have no idea what it does or what it all means. I know lower numbers are better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . screen shot shows cpu-z SPD. Bios shows SPD as the exact numbers im using (which dont match cpu-z)


good! those results look proper.

sorry to say but 4.3 in summer with a evo is par for that cooler with these chips.

you dont look to be too too far from 4.4 in cool weather.

as for your memory. try loading that xmp profile. and once that is jiving you can push it from there. im posting on my phone so i dont have my bookmarked resorses but msi has a great memory timing resorse helped me loads getting my 2133 ram stable at 2400.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> that case man.. It looks like a cheap piece of plastic.


Its cheap but its nice. I have no complaints other then the evo is the biggest it gets. Really the case itself has been great though. Nothing too spectacular but it has places to hide wires and it seems properly designed. Lots of fans and even with that huge heat sink i was still able to fit a fan on the lower mount in the side window. Easily great bang for buck case, no complaints as far as that goes.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Its cheap but its nice. I have no complaints other then the evo is the biggest it gets. Really the case itself has been great though. Nothing too spectacular but it has places to hide wires and it seems properly designed. Lots of fans and even with that huge heat sink i was still able to fit a fan on the lower mount in the side window. Easily great bang for buck case, no complaints as far as that goes.


212 is huge? lol


----------



## gertruude

Hey i edited my previous post check it out and i think itll fit









u have got to do the conversion though my schooling was over 25 years ago


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 212 is huge? lol


i guess if youve got a tiny case....

not owning an evo can commwnt for sure but its about the aize of my old lga 775 ocz gladiator max. which look utterly tiny next to my cnps 14x. which is, im sure just smaller then the phanteks or silver arrow. cant post pics on my phone but will post after work.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i guess if youve got a tiny case....
> 
> not owning an evo can commwnt for sure but its about the aize of my old jga 775


Yes its a concept of it looks bigger against...........i would think......maybe we could inject some friendly posts in sizing up an evo

Ill start us off

It looks big against Tyrion Lannister from game of thrones but small against his * cough cough*


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes its a concept of it looks bigger against...........i would think......maybe we could inject some friendly posts in sizing up an evo
> 
> Ill start us off
> 
> It looks big against Tyrion Lannister from game of thrones but small against his * cough cough*


i'd have to see the show to know who ya talkin bout... cable tv is the devil.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'd have to see the show to know who ya talkin bout... cable tv is the devil.


Lol! You're probably right about that, but I saw that show with XBMC. Still the devil







Dude is a dwarf.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'd have to see the show to know who ya talkin bout... cable tv is the devil.


Oh lol i thought most have seen this great show

as funky said hes a dwarf with a huge sexual presence about him















i know u not seen it but you have to watch this, itll probably get u hooked


----------



## FunkyPresident

I should have said he is a lecherous dwarf. I like the sound of that







Reminds me of my best friend. He's not a dwarf, but he is quite short and lecherous


----------



## darkelixa

The pc store, computer alliance has the asus sabertooth rv2 and msi 990FXA-GD80-V2 at the same price. Which would be better to buy before i purchase today?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The pc store, computer alliance has the asus sabertooth rv2 and msi 990FXA-GD80-V2 at the same price. Which would be better to buy before i purchase today?


my vote goes for the Saberkitty,

both in theory should do you well.

I personally won't buy MSI products based on a stop and desease order Nvida gave msi for leaving out certain part on either the 500 or 600 series GTX's (brains a lil foggy still trying to find the artical again) causing them to FRY.

but there is a regular poster here that does run a gd-80.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The pc store, computer alliance has the asus sabertooth rv2 and msi 990FXA-GD80-V2 at the same price. Which would be better to buy before i purchase today?


sabertooth


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I think what he means is that they work great for him. Not as good as a 7970 but it fills his needs like my 7770 does mine. Ofcourse I would rather have 7970 CF but I gots no money.


That is another thing though.


----------



## darkelixa

Everywhere that has an Asus Sabertooth rv2 just keep seeming to put there price up, seems the demand or supply is just so low at the moment for Amd they just like to keep putting the price up


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> agree, i got 4.8 on my noctua NH-d14 ...just check first post of this thread, plenty of people on air getting decent results..





D14 vs evo... yea d14 is pretty good.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> its set to reach 100 percent fan speed at 49 degrees. so it does max out fan speed but it doesnt go higher. I didnt say it was "good" meaning some sort of special setup getting to phenomenal levels. I meant it was good compared to yesterday. If you view everyone elses posts about how this cooler isnt even going to be stable at 4.4ghz and that I am an idiot for thinking theres something else wrong with it other then the cooler itself.
> 
> Then you would realize why I am happy and think its good. I am not trying to compare to anyone elses cooler or abilities. I just want a stable pc, My original goal is 4.5ghz if I can get there stable with this cooler then I am more then happy. After the numerous posts about how horrible this cooler is and that I will never even get 4.3ghz stable dont you think not even exceeding 50 degrees is a good thing?
> 
> Cant make anyone happy with this cooler apparently even if i was sitting at 4.8ghz *youd probably still tell me yours is better and complain*. Dont really care just want it to be stable and function well, Not trying to beat your noctua or silver arrow, I know I wont.





we never said ours are better. we said you aint gonna get it.

period. you came and asked for advice. and well... told everyone who answered we were wrong.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The pc store, computer alliance has the asus sabertooth rv2 and msi 990FXA-GD80-V2 at the same price. Which would be better to buy before i purchase today?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my vote goes for the Saberkitty,
> 
> both in theory should do you well.
> 
> I personally won't buy MSI products based on a stop and desease order Nvida gave msi for leaving out certain part on either the 500 or 600 series GTX's (brains a lil foggy still trying to find the artical again) causing them to FRY.
> 
> but there is a regular poster here that does run a gd-80.





+1 sabberkitty.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I do have one small fact to debate with your post. not that i disagree in anyway.
> 
> 4k gaming might be a bit of an extreme high end.
> 
> now if we bring it down to a 2k resolution which most enthusiasts should be able to manage if they have more then one monitor or an expensive large one.
> 
> i'm sure without a doubt that the 7970 or 7950 would still trump the GTXs at 2k.
> 
> it just seems to most fair playing field that both the card and the user should be able to attain.
> 
> Like you've mention previously the 680 and 770 are identical, this is likely to hold true for other 600 vs 700 series.
> 
> there is also a point you've not really mentioned yet.
> 
> AMD will have direct influence on future games, having ALL three console this generation. all these games will be AMD radeon optimized from the get go.
> 
> this only makes the 7000 series better and better as new games come out. isn't the first of the consoles ment to drop at X mas?





i think both are coming out this Christmas time


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and no.
> ibt is NOTHING
> try ibt AVX @ 90% memory usage and tell me
> 1 it is stable ( not game stable, not user stable, stable stable.)
> 2 your temps
> 
> either 1 your not stable or 2 you have a golden chip sorry.


Happy now?



A month ago I posted IBT AVX results on High and you told me that wasn't good enough and to use Very High. Then I post results with Very High and you tell me that's not good enough, I need Maximum, all the time telling me I couldn't possibly have a 8350 stable on air at 4.6 GHz. Well there you are:

1) Yes
2) 53C

I suppose you are going to tell me I need something even more now.....

4.6+GHz Stable on air with a, what did you call it, "may be slightly better then the stock" cooler. Sorry you couldn't get above 4.2 GHz on air, must have been the chip...

You have been giving dmfree88 such a bad time about posting bad/wrong info, pot calling the kettle black a bit?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1575281/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> A month ago I posted IBT AVX results on High and you told me that wasn't good enough and to use Very High. Then I post results with Very High and you tell me that's not good enough, I need Maximum, all the time telling me I couldn't possibly have a 8350 stable on air at 4.6 GHz. Well there you are:
> 
> 1) Yes
> 2) 53C
> 
> I suppose you are going to tell me I need something even more now.....
> 
> 4.6+GHz Stable on air with a, what did you call it, "may be slightly better then the stock" cooler. Sorry you couldn't get above 4.2 GHz on air, must have been the chip...
> 
> You have been giving dmfree88 such a bad time about posting bad/wrong info, pot calling the kettle black a bit?


Only 5 runs?????

OMG

haha just joking, thats pretty good mega's just jealous


----------



## pr0k1llz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> A month ago I posted IBT AVX results on High and you told me that wasn't good enough and to use Very High. Then I post results with Very High and you tell me that's not good enough, I need Maximum, all the time telling me I couldn't possibly have a 8350 stable on air at 4.6 GHz. Well there you are:
> 
> 1) Yes
> 2) 53C
> 
> I suppose you are going to tell me I need something even more now.....
> 
> 4.6+GHz Stable on air with a, what did you call it, "may be slightly better then the stock" cooler. Sorry you couldn't get above 4.2 GHz on air, must have been the chip...
> 
> You have been giving dmfree88 such a bad time about posting bad/wrong info, pot calling the kettle black a bit?


what air cooler are you using? i have a 20 dollar and i got my 8320 to 4.2Ghz stable i want to go higher but im not cofrotable with my cpu being 52 Celsius in prime 95. so i need a new one


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Only 5 runs?????


I thought someone would say that, It took nearly an hour, I don't have all day


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I thought someone would say that, It took nearly an hour, I don't have all day


thats about 58mins longer than i would stress if im honest

im not a fan of stressing these days

and lets face it any fool can tell if the pc is stable or not really if they just think about it









If i can do it anybody can


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0k1llz*
> 
> what air cooler are you using?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233082

Also listed in system below. I got it on sale for $20 and bought a 2nd 2000 RPM fan for $10. The stock fan is only 1500 RPM, so I put the 2000 in front. It made about a 2C difference with the extra ~400 RPM. Adding a 2nd Fan dropped stress tests another 2-3C.

I ended up acquiring another 2000RPM fan, so I put it on the back and moved the Xigmatek to the case, but that didn't make a noticeable difference.

52C is nothing to worry about, 62C is the limit and if you can stay under 58-60, you are fine.


----------



## darkelixa

So the sabertooth rv2 + amd 8350 is a good buy before i purchase? Works out about close to 480 Aus dollars, can almost buy an i7 + board for that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So the sabertooth rv2 + amd 8350 is a good buy before i purchase? Works out about close to 480 Aus dollars, can almost buy an i7 + board for that


don't know bout AUS dollar but here in Canada the i7 costs alot more :/

and yes that is a good combo.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Here we go again...

It would be appreciated if everyone could behave like civilized human beings.Otherwise, you will be banned from this thread. if you see someone breaking the rules, for the 50 billionth time already, don't reply.Report, and move on.Don't get tangled up in a mess someone else created because, you could find yourself in trouble too.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So the sabertooth rv2 + amd 8350 is a good buy before i purchase? Works out about close to 480 Aus dollars, can almost buy an i7 + board for that


thats exactly what i got and i couldn't be more happy with it, board runs nice and cool and has plenty of little overclocking tools that my old gigabyte didnt have







i got up to 5.4 on my proc so far (with better cooling which i intend to get ill try to push it harder)


----------



## darkelixa

Price just went up as I went to purchase

Amd 8350 -$225
Sabertooth - $219

Total - $444

Is this a good deal or should I wait till it comes down in price







Seems Aus prices are becoming a joke


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Price just went up as I went to purchase
> 
> Amd 8350 -$225
> Sabertooth - $219
> 
> Total - $444
> 
> Is this a good deal or should I wait till it comes down in price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Aus prices are becoming a joke


Have you looked at buying second hand on ebay perhaps or at OCAU?


----------



## Legion123

why dont you just buy it online?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-Processors%20-%20Desktops-_-AMD-_-19113285&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=4549763&SID=overclockdotnet-pro-mct-li-t-d-20

$159.00 for the processor..id love to pay this sort of price in the UK


----------



## darkelixa

Id never buy a pc part second hand, id rather brand new


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Id never buy a pc part second hand, id rather brand new


^ditto

My current Matrix 7970 is second hand and I can't overclock the memory from its stock 1500mhz. Anything more and artifacts galore. I'm just holding out till October to get the new HD 9970


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> why dont you just buy it online?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-Processors%20-%20Desktops-_-AMD-_-19113285&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=4549763&SID=overclockdotnet-pro-mct-li-t-d-20
> 
> $159.00 for the processor..id love to pay this sort of price in the UK


Newegg doesn't ship to Australia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Id never buy a pc part second hand, id rather brand new


Why not? What's wrong with buying second hand?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Price just went up as I went to purchase
> 
> Amd 8350 -$225
> Sabertooth - $219
> 
> Total - $444
> 
> Is this a good deal or should I wait till it comes down in price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Aus prices are becoming a joke


This is really not too bad of a price. Is that Australian dollars or USD?

If your paying AUS then thats about $411 USD

currently the average price on the r2 is around $180 and the 8350 is around $190

So in the US its going for about $370 USD or 399 AUS

I did manage to find this one on sale though:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877R
even with international shipping rates you should be able to get that for fairly cheap (open box on sale 143.99 usd + ship)
I am not familiar with newegg and international shipping though or what the costs might be.

So I guess Id say if its $444 AUS then its not too much more then here, if its $444 USD I would probably wait or shop elsewhere. Of course this just may be the way AUS has there prices, you might not be getting a bad deal either way depending what the cost factor is there in Australia.

Kinda like comparing apples to oranges cant really say if its a good price if everyone else there in Aussie normally pays $500 for the combo or something.

Edit:
Just read last post. I guess the newegg thought is a no-go sorry







. Id really check e-bay see what you can find, probably your best bet. Or a similar site that does ship to AUS

edit edit







:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-SABERTOOTH-990FX-R2-0-AM3-AMD-990FX-DDR3-SATA3-USB3-0-ATX-Motherboard-MB-/160866309767?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2574611687
probably cost an arm and a leg to ship and make up for the difference in price, but they ship internationally, cheapest i could find


----------



## darkelixa

Buying something second hand is crazy, its usually the same price of new, and i live in australia, so good luck getting something decent secondhand


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Buying something second hand is crazy, its usually the same price of new, and i live in australia, so good luck getting something decent secondhand


That is completely *false*.With second hand you can save 50-100 dollars easily. Stuff like hard-drive etc I could understand buying new but ram,CPU,GPU,mobo can all be bought second hand and in the process you can make significant savings. The only thing you'll need to worry about is, like buying anything from anyone is buying from the right person. If you buy from a reputable seller, you are almost guaranteed a working item.

There are also safeguards in place if people try to scam you like paypal protection etc.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Buying something second hand is crazy, its usually the same price of new, and i live in australia, so good luck getting something decent secondhand


On the contrary, I bought my Matrix 7970 for 600 SGD. It retails at shops here for 738 SGD. However, with its incapability to overclock on the memory, I know why it was sold for so cheap.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> That is completely *false*.With second hand you can save 50-100 dollars easily. Stuff like hard-drive etc I could understand buying new but ram,CPU,GPU,mobo can all be bought second hand and in the process you can make significant savings. The only thing you'll need to worry about is, like buying anything from anyone is their buying from the right person. If you buy from a reputable seller, you are almost guaranteed a working item.


+1

2nd hand items can save a boat load. just look at my previous post. an open boxed item is 40 dollars cheaper then un-opened.. and thats brand new still.

They key is as he mentioned, finding a reputable dealer of used items. Buying from some dude off craigslist will always run the risk of it not even working or having some sort of issue. But most of the time even off craigslist I do well. Even so there are plenty of reputable places that sell used parts.

Most the time if they are used they have been tested for longer then a few moments and have probably got all the kinks worked out









Edit:

Also keep an eye out for refurbished items. These have been sent back fixed and re-tested. usually I am happier with a refurb then with a new item. I know its been broken once, issue was addressed and fixed properly, and retested. In most cases refurb process is better then initial process. parts that worked fine have been tested again and parts that broke have been fixed usually better then the machine that made them originally.


----------



## M3TAl

I bought an Antec Kuhler 920 (super cheap too) and Kyad's 990FXA-UD3 right here on OCN. No problems, both work beautifully. There's nothing wrong with buying used from someone/someplace reputable.

I'll take OCN Marketplace over Ebay honestly.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> That is completely *false*.With second hand you can save 50-100 dollars easily. Stuff like hard-drive etc I could understand buying new but ram,CPU,GPU,mobo can all be bought second hand and in the process you can make significant savings. The only thing you'll need to worry about is, like buying anything from anyone is buying from the right person. If you buy from a reputable seller, you are almost guaranteed a working item.
> 
> There are also safeguards in place if people try to scam you like paypal protection etc.


agreed, very time i buy new rig i ebay old ones, never sold a broken item and always get satisfied people, just check buyers feedback before you buy and rather then buy from like repair centres etc buy from private sellers who actually upgrade their pc


----------



## brucevilanch

Hey guys, I've got a question that maybe you can help me with. The stock HT speed for the 8350 is 2600, correct? I have an Asrock 970 extreme3 and the highest HT speed that I can set manually for it is only 2400. It has the latest 1.70 bios too. What can I do then?

I can get get 2600 if I OC using frequency(235 I believe) instead of using the multiplier.

TIA


----------



## Durquavian

Again I believe the 970 series is pre bulldozer/vishera so that likely explains the lower limits. The 990s were the intended boards. Personally they never should have marketed the 970 at the bulldozer/vishera line.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Why not? What's wrong with buying second hand?


Nothing wrong but I generally never buy electronics second hand. One you don't know how much use it had before you got it or the care given it or how much life it may still have. Its not like a car where the odometer tells you how much use it has had, although it doesn't tell you how hard that use was. I want to be the one to wear it out.


----------



## darkelixa

To me, there is nothing more assuring know that the product is new, and its faulty you can at least return it for a refund instead of saving like a few dollars


----------



## brucevilanch

Yeah, that makes sense. I originally had a 955BE on this board. I'm having trouble finding a stable over clock with this vishera on it that's over 4.5. 4+1 power phase doesn't help either. Lol


----------



## darkelixa

Can't find anywhere in aus cheaper to buy the sabertooth then the $219 one at computer alliance, i think ill just have to bite the bullet and hope its a good mainboard and cpu I really hope its worth the money over an i5, i7


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Can't find anywhere in aus cheaper to buy the sabertooth then the $219 one at computer alliance, i think ill just have to bite the bullet and hope its a good mainboard and cpu I really hope its worth the money over an i5, i7


Don't worry, the Sabertooth is an excellent board for it's price.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> why dont you just buy it online?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-Processors%20-%20Desktops-_-AMD-_-19113285&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=4549763&SID=overclockdotnet-pro-mct-li-t-d-20
> 
> $159.00 for the processor..id love to pay this sort of price in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg doesn't ship to Australia.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Id never buy a pc part second hand, id rather brand new
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? What's wrong with buying second hand?
Click to expand...

I love second hand. I have built and gotten to play with so much tech by buying from market places like ocn and hardocp b/s/t sections. Often times i get golden chips and items as well making the deals even better.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

http://www.staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=SABERTOOTH+990fx&spos=1

Tried this site?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> why dont you just buy it online?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-Processors%20-%20Desktops-_-AMD-_-19113285&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=4549763&SID=overclockdotnet-pro-mct-li-t-d-20
> 
> $159.00 for the processor..id love to pay this sort of price in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg doesn't ship to Australia.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Id never buy a pc part second hand, id rather brand new
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? What's wrong with buying second hand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love second hand. I have built and gotten to play with so much tech by buying from market places like ocn and hardocp b/s/t sections. Often times i get golden chips and items as well making the deals even better.
Click to expand...

Yup but I guess it's all down to personal preferences


----------



## darkelixa

Yeah i did use static ice man







Computer Alliance are the only cheap sellers on there in Australia that will actually send goods that day instead of taking a week, i usually use Umart but they dont have any instock at the moment, see it says 199 for that board from computer alliance, then you go to the website bam, 219


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yeah i did use static ice man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer Alliance are the only cheap sellers on there in Australia that will actually send goods that day instead of taking a week, i usually use Umart but they dont have any instock at the moment, see it says 199 for that board from computer alliance, then you go to the website bam, 219


Yeah, they do that to get "hits" on their sites. It's a shady business practice because they don't add the GST and the shipping costs but what can you do? It also looks like centrecom is also out of stock too.
Hmmm...quite a popular motherboard


----------



## darkelixa

All prices in Australia must include GST as it is law


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> All prices in Australia must include GST as it is law


I know but some stores purposely add the gst AFTER you do the shipping charges which is also taxed.


----------



## darkelixa

I emailed the store yesterday asking them how long the 199 price was on for, they never got back to me at all during the day from 8am- 6pm and then I looked on the website and they had changed the price. Sort of annoying when a store will not respond to a simple email, id hate to see how they go when you purchase goods from them


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Id never buy a pc part second hand, id rather brand new
> 
> 
> 
> ^ditto
> 
> My current Matrix 7970 is second hand and I can't overclock the memory from its stock 1500mhz. Anything more and artifacts galore. I'm just holding out till October to get the new HD 9970
Click to expand...

Riiight... Because buying brand new would magically make it OC better. Bad example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Buying something second hand is crazy, its usually the same price of new, and i live in australia, so good luck getting something decent secondhand
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely *false*.With second hand you can save 50-100 dollars easily. Stuff like hard-drive etc I could understand buying new but ram,CPU,GPU,mobo can all be bought second hand and in the process you can make significant savings. The only thing you'll need to worry about is, like buying anything from anyone is buying from the right person. If you buy from a reputable seller, you are almost guaranteed a working item.
> 
> There are also safeguards in place if people try to scam you like paypal protection etc.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

I know a large number of people who will mark down the price for "used", then will mark it down again or cover shipping (within reason) because it's to fellow OCNers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I bought an Antec Kuhler 920 (super cheap too) and Kyad's 990FXA-UD3 right here on OCN. No problems, both work beautifully. There's nothing wrong with buying used from someone/someplace reputable.
> 
> I'll take OCN Marketplace over Ebay honestly.


Well I might not consider the AIO coolers used unless they were put in their original boxes. Far too easy to damage in transit if not packed right. Still, I trust people who actually care about computers far more than someone on ebay I don't know. I consider it professional pride to take care of my electronics, and I know a few others feel the same.









Glad the UD3 is working for you though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Again I believe the 970 series is pre bulldozer/vishera so that likely explains the lower limits. The 990s were the intended boards. Personally they never should have marketed the 970 at the bulldozer/vishera line.


Wrong, actually. The entire 900-series came out about 4-5 months before Bulldozer launched (See: Giga's Rev 1.0 boards). They were all out the door while Thuban was still top dog. This was because of Bulldozer's delays getting to the market.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Riiight... Because buying brand new would magically make it OC better. Bad example.


I never said buying new would magically make it OC better. All I intended to state was the person sold it cheap to me cos he knew it had bad memory, to which I did not forsee.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I never said buying new would magically make it OC better. All I intended to state was the person sold it cheap to me cos he knew it had bad memory, to which I did not forsee.


Matrix cards are crap, i went from Matrix to reference and the difference is night and day. Not only in clocks but in general use too and compatibility with OC apps and water blocks.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Matrix cards are crap, i went from Matrix to reference and the difference is night and day. Not only in clocks but in general use too and compatibility with OC apps and water blocks.


Completely agree. I have no idea what Asus was doing with cherry picking these 7970 cores for the matrices, plus their QC was sub-par at best. I'm waiting eagerly for the 9970 to be released in October.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Completely agree. I have no idea what Asus was doing with cherry picking these 7970 cores for the matrices, plus their QC was sub-par at best. I'm waiting eagerly for the 9970 to be released in October.


My Matrix wasnt even good. 1250/1750 was the max i could get out of it lol.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My Matrix wasnt even good. 1250/1750 was the max i could get out of it lol.


Better than mine! I'm stuck at 1180/1500


----------



## Alatar

Matrix cards are probably binned for LN2.

They scale well with even high amounts of voltage and scale well with cold due to leakage but aren't really all that good to OC on air or water. Made for extreme benchers just like the lightnings


----------



## Chopper1591

Hey guys.

I would like to join the club. Coming as a former phenom 955 owner i now am a proud owner of an fx-8320

System spec's:
Amd fx-8320 (disabled boost, 200x20) // Need some time to play with the OC
Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev. 1.0 // no llc








Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2x4gb) 1866 @ 1866 cl 9-10-9-27-2T (bios: 1.525v) hwmonitor shows: 1.505-1.520) // Wasn't stable @ 1.5(bios) due to vdrop(?)
Sapphire 7950 vapor-x
Corsair HX750W
Corsair 650D
Corsair H100

It seems the cpu is rock solid.

I would like to ask some advice from you guys, since the most of you own the chip for some time now.
The problem is temp related. As long as i am using amd the core temps were always higher than the cpu temp. And i have been using amd since the Sempron 1600+ time.

But now when the cpu is idle hwmonitor shows the cores at around 10c-14c. Now i know the H100 is pretty good but this just seems like madness. Cpu temp fluctuates between 25c-30c.



A quick 4 run IBT:


At first i thought hwmonitor was off but coretemp shows the same.

For comparison a screeny of a IBT of the Phenom a few days ago, before i sold it:

Sorry for the crappy quality, had to crop it to post on tweakers.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I would like to join the club. Coming as a former phenom 955 owner i now am a proud owner of an fx-8320
> 
> System spec's:
> Amd fx-8320 (disabled boost, 200x20) // Need some time to play with the OC
> Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev. 1.0 // no llc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2x4gb) 1866 @ 1866 cl 9-10-9-27-2T (bios: 1.525v) hwmonitor shows: 1.505-1.520) // Wasn't stable @ 1.5(bios) due to vdrop(?)
> Sapphire 7950 vapor-x
> Corsair HX750W
> Corsair 650D
> Corsair H100
> 
> It seems the cpu is rock solid.
> 
> I would like to ask some advice from you guys, since the most of you own the chip for some time now.
> The problem is temp related. As long as i am using amd the core temps were always higher than the cpu temp. And i have been using amd since the Sempron 1600+ time.
> 
> But now when the cpu is idle hwmonitor shows the cores at around 10c-14c. Now i know the H100 is pretty good but this just seems like madness. Cpu temp fluctuates between 25c-30c.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 4 run IBT:
> 
> 
> At first i thought hwmonitor was off but coretemp shows the same.
> 
> For comparison a screeny of a IBT of the Phenom a few days ago, before i sold it:
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality, had to crop it to post on tweakers.


yeah core temperatures are wrong @ idle with thoses CPUs and become accurate under charge....we all have thoses impossible low values ...cpu temperature is ok @ idle









i come from a 1090t, use coretemp & HWinfo and asked me the exact same question....dont worry and welcome aboard


----------



## Chopper1591

Thanks mate







.

But still.. is it normal for the core temps to be lower as the cpu temp itself?









I will hit the mother tomorrow to see how the H100 holds up with this fella








What do you advice as max temp(core/die) when OC'ing?

Somebody: how come my gFlops are around 32 while my Phenom gave ~46-47? While the FX uses 1866 ram where the phenom only took 1600 max.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But still.. is it normal for the core temps to be lower as the cpu temp itself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will hit the mother tomorrow to see how the H100 holds up with this fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you advice as max temp(core/die) when OC'ing?


haha.... you may find interrest to read the first post of this thread, no probs to read core temps lower than the cpu as the core temperature value is....wrong
Quote:


> "- 62C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading."


H100 isnt too bad with this one...solded mine for a custom loop to hit higher OC.....hm....and because the pump died after some month only


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gboeds*
> 
> Do you, maybe, mean Donovan?


Your probably right, at that time, the 60's I was probably blowing weed, Been a sober communist since 1969.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your probably right, at that time, the 60's I was probably blowing weed, Been a sober communist since 1969.


Are you really a communist? lol


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your probably right, at that time, the 60's I was probably blowing weed, Been a sober communist since 1969.


Sorry to here that bud. Maybe you should go to the doctor and get that checked out







Just kidding around. To each their own I guess. Or as they may have said in your day: Different strokes for different folks


----------



## anothergeek

Alright I've had my 8320 for a little while

It's safe to say I have voltage set for 1.5V, but to be exact, 1.488~1.504~1.520

Multiplier is 23x for 4600Mhz

Temperature during a 7zip run, with a Corsair H80 on high (exhaust) is basically 60C. VRMs are under control with some headroom

Push it to 24x and you 1.536v at least, and core Temp can exceed 65C, so essentially it is thermally bound

Could get 28000 MIPS though











I never got it to safely stay magical 5GHz, but probably need 1.55V or more. I could boot into windows maybe

I never bothered with HT link (2600) or Northbridge which game me hiccups at anything higher than 2200, but that would be NB VID or something, IDK


----------



## Rangerjr1

RIP in peace wallet.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> RIP in peace wallet.


Nice stuff! What is your aim to hit when those goodies are installed?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> RIP in peace wallet.


ouch that almost cost more then my entire pc LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> RIP in peace wallet.


ouch. seems about par for a custom loop..

is that a super thin rad?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I would like to join the club. Coming as a former phenom 955 owner i now am a proud owner of an fx-8320
> 
> System spec's:
> Amd fx-8320 (disabled boost, 200x20) // Need some time to play with the OC
> Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev. 1.0 // no llc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2x4gb) 1866 @ 1866 cl 9-10-9-27-2T (bios: 1.525v) hwmonitor shows: 1.505-1.520) // Wasn't stable @ 1.5(bios) due to vdrop(?)
> Sapphire 7950 vapor-x
> Corsair HX750W
> Corsair 650D
> Corsair H100
> 
> It seems the cpu is rock solid.
> 
> I would like to ask some advice from you guys, since the most of you own the chip for some time now.
> The problem is temp related. As long as i am using amd the core temps were always higher than the cpu temp. And i have been using amd since the Sempron 1600+ time.
> 
> But now when the cpu is idle hwmonitor shows the cores at around 10c-14c. Now i know the H100 is pretty good but this just seems like madness. Cpu temp fluctuates between 25c-30c.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick 4 run IBT:
> 
> 
> At first i thought hwmonitor was off but coretemp shows the same.
> 
> For comparison a screeny of a IBT of the Phenom a few days ago, before i sold it:
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality, had to crop it to post on tweakers.


welcome and congrats, ditch core temp and get hwinfo64

for real numbers use ibt avx on speeds... you will get ~ 90gfflops


----------



## Alastair

So at the moment it seems I have maxed out at 4.725GHz. (210x22.5) I am at 1.6v. HT is at 2510MHz. Just wanted to ask guys. I cant seem to increase the NB multi. It does not matter what I set it at but CPU-Z just reports it at 2510MHz. Also I am using 2x4Gb 1600MHz CL9 Vengeance. Currently at 1680MHz. The second I try and push above 1700MHz the system reverts to single channel instead of Dual. What would cause that?

Oh and these are the numbers from my heatspreader. Maybe someone in the know can tell me if my processor is just from a "meh" batch or something.
FD8320FRW8KHK
FA 1302PGN
9N35615B30691


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So at the moment it seems I have maxed out at 4.725GHz. (210x22.5) I am at 1.6v. HT is at 2510MHz. Just wanted to ask guys. I cant seem to increase the NB multi. It does not matter what I set it at but CPU-Z just reports it at 2510MHz. Also I am using 2x4Gb 1600MHz CL9 Vengeance. Currently at 1680MHz. The second I try and push above 1700MHz the system reverts to single channel instead of Dual. What would cause that?
> 
> Oh and these are the numbers from my heatspreader. Maybe someone in the know can tell me if my processor is just from a "meh" batch or something.
> FD8320FRW8KHK
> FA 1302PGN
> 9N35615B30691


could be the crappy ram mate i have similar issue however mine does not revert to single channel, mine just doesnt boot...have a look here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409345/is-this-like-the-worst-ram-ever/0_20#post_20412327


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Alright I've had my 8320 for a little while
> 
> It's safe to say I have voltage set for 1.5V, but to be exact, 1.488~1.504~1.520
> 
> Multiplier is 23x for 4600Mhz
> 
> Temperature during a 7zip run, with a Corsair H80 on high (exhaust) is basically 60C. VRMs are under control with some headroom
> 
> Push it to 24x and you 1.536v at least, and core Temp can exceed 65C, so essentially it is thermally bound
> 
> Could get 28000 MIPS though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got it to safely stay magical 5GHz, but probably need 1.55V or more. I could boot into windows maybe
> 
> I never bothered with HT link (2600) or Northbridge which game me hiccups at anything higher than 2200, but that would be NB VID or something, IDK


Think we have very similar chips. Mine takes around 1.52-1.55V for a 4.6ghz stress test stable. Though it seems to have no problem in the 1.488 range for gaming.


----------



## darkelixa

Everytime I go to buy the sabertooth its out of stock


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So at the moment it seems I have maxed out at 4.725GHz. (210x22.5) I am at 1.6v. HT is at 2510MHz. Just wanted to ask guys. I cant seem to increase the NB multi. It does not matter what I set it at but CPU-Z just reports it at 2510MHz. Also I am using 2x4Gb 1600MHz CL9 Vengeance. Currently at 1680MHz. The second I try and push above 1700MHz the system reverts to single channel instead of Dual. What would cause that?
> 
> Oh and these are the numbers from my heatspreader. Maybe someone in the know can tell me if my processor is just from a "meh" batch or something.
> FD8320FRW8KHK
> FA 1302PGN
> 9N35615B30691
> 
> 
> 
> could be the crappy ram mate i have similar issue however mine does not revert to single channel, mine just doesnt boot...have a look here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1409345/is-this-like-the-worst-ram-ever/0_20#post_20412327
Click to expand...

I dont think it is the RAM because using each stick individually I can clock to 1840MHz at CL 9 with no voltage. My Phenom 2 did this as well and I thought it was just the IMC... But I am starting to get the sneaky suspicion as with the rest of all my problems that it might be motherboard related. I am thinking of dumping this MSI board.... I am looking at replacing it with the ASUS M5A990FX PRO R2.0. Any thoughts on this motherboard? This board has a 6+2+2 phase design vs my MSI's 8+2 . Whats the difference? Is the 6+2+2 bad? I know some will say Sabretooth or CV but the Sabretooth and Crosshair don't fit in with my colour scheme.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know some will say Sabretooth or CV but the Sabretooth and Crosshair don't fit in with my colour scheme.


would you really not buy a decent board because of its colour?

i got sabertooth 2.0 and its works its magic


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know some will say Sabretooth or CV but the Sabretooth and Crosshair don't fit in with my colour scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> would you really not buy a decent board because of its colour?
> 
> i got sabertooth 2.0 and its works its magic
Click to expand...

The problem is it is also way out of my price range!







I didn't add that in as I had to get back to work and was typing in a hurry!







So Asus M5A990FX PRO a good board? Reviews seem good...


----------



## Legion123

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281


----------



## d1nky

anyone been close to hitting 11k physics firestrike?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260

i nearly did


----------



## Chopper1591

Done.. but hwinfo64 doesnt show temps for me. Just usage, clock and ratio.

And how to use/where to get ibt avx?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Its been a wile.. got skyrim for the ps3 so been stuck on that my poor computer probably misses me,,,,, I would have red the posts but around 500 since I stopped checking


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome and congrats, ditch core temp and get hwinfo64
> 
> for real numbers use ibt avx on speeds... you will get ~ 90gfflops


Had to quote this, sorry


----------



## Chopper1591

Ok guys.
A little update.

When i booted up this morning i saw the stock voltage was now 1.325 in bios, which was 1,375 yesterday :O

Don't know if it is ROCK solid but it seems stable.
I am now at:

4.2ghz(201x21) 1,375v(bios) // hwmonitor reported 1.344v max
stock cpu-nb
ram @ 1866 cl 9-10-9-27-48-2T

Screenshot of half an hour prime blend


To bad the core clocked back before i shotted it









http://valid.canardpc.com/2871977


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> anyone been close to hitting 11k physics firestrike?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260
> 
> i nearly did


what temps do you get with this clock under load mate?


----------



## d1nky

20*c ambients running that through a bench for about a minute. about 40*c core.

1.65v


----------



## Legion123

have you tired stress testing it for 10 minutes or so on this speed?


----------



## d1nky

itll probably just crash, its bench stable thats it!

i may use IBT AVX standard and try get it stable when i got time.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281


----------



## Alastair

Ok sorry about the triple post. My phone seems to be a pain at the moment. What i was trying to say is that I was looking at an Extreme4 but my shop has no stock. But they have the Asus board and thats why i am looking at it now. I can get hold of the board for R1800 ($120). Ive seen lksitive reviews but i just want to know if anybody has any user feedback on this board. How it performs and such. And whats this 6+2+2 phase deaign vs the typical 8+2? Its an ASUS board so i am sure the quality is pretty good.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> itll probably just crash, its bench stable thats it!
> 
> i may use IBT AVX standard and try get it stable when i got time.


ah i only wondered coz i am getting water cooling (bigger rad then yours though) and just wanted to see what the temps would be (roughly) compare to my air cooler thats all, when i get it illsee if i can get 11k physics


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok sorry about the triple post. My phone seems to be a pain at the moment. What i was trying to say is that I was looking at an Extreme4 but my shop has no stock. But they have the Asus board and thats why i am looking at it now. I can get hold of the board for R1800 ($120). Ive seen lksitive reviews but i just want to know if anybody has any user feedback on this board. How it performs and such. And whats this 6+2+2 phase deaign vs the typical 8+2? Its an ASUS board so i am sure the quality is pretty good.


30 secs with google and we are back here









http://www.overclock.net/t/761676/advanced-8-2-phase-cpu-vrm-power-design/0_20


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Done.. but hwinfo64 doesnt show temps for me. Just usage, clock and ratio.
> 
> And how to use/where to get ibt avx?


check the op for a link

you may need to select a few things different in the config guide for hw info to give you the correct readings.....


----------



## darkelixa

Intel Core i7 3770 + Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H = $484

ASUS AM3+ ATX Sabertooth-990FX-R2 Motherboard + Amd 8350 = $464

Which should I buy and why? The price is so damn close and the Intel is in stock at every shop I try, having a hard time finding the sabertooth board


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770 + Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H = $484
> 
> ASUS AM3+ ATX Sabertooth-990FX-R2 Motherboard + Amd 8350 = $464
> 
> Which should I buy and why? The price is so damn close and the Intel is in stock at every shop I try, having a hard time finding the sabertooth board


asking this question in : [OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club will probably give you one answer


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> ah i only wondered coz i am getting water cooling (bigger rad then yours though) and just wanted to see what the temps would be (roughly) compare to my air cooler thats all, when i get it illsee if i can get 11k physics


i used to have the xigmatek aegir, couldnt push over 1.55v with 15-20*c ambients. would hit 60*c quite quickly

now i can push around 1.65v and stay well below 60*c

im planning on getting another rad, a thick aplhacool. maybe even keep this rad (480 - cpu LOL)

beware watercooling is addictive, my first loop and i love it!

i need a bigger case and MOAR


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i used to have the xigmatek aegir, couldnt push over 1.55v with 15-20*c ambients. would hit 60*c quite quickly
> 
> now i can push around 1.65v and stay well below 60*c
> 
> im planning on getting another rad, a thick aplhacool. maybe even keep this rad (480 - cpu LOL)
> 
> beware watercooling is addictive, my first loop and i love it!
> 
> i need a bigger case and MOAR


STEAAAAM


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770 + Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H = $484
> 
> ASUS AM3+ ATX Sabertooth-990FX-R2 Motherboard + Amd 8350 = $464
> 
> Which should I buy and why? The price is so damn close and the Intel is in stock at every shop I try, having a hard time finding the sabertooth board


AMD = more cores, better board , 5 year warranty.

intel = EOL socket, no real upgrade path, up turds creek when next gen consoles drop at x mas kuz this stuff will no longer be available new.

which looks better?

this is an AMD cpu club OFC we are gunna say AMD


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> STEAAAAM


VApor?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> AMD = more cores, better board , 5 year warranty.
> 
> intel = EOL socket, no real upgrade path, up turds creek when next gen consoles drop at x mas kuz this stuff will no longer be available new.
> 
> which looks better?
> 
> this is an AMD cpu club OFC we are gunna say AMD


Lol


----------



## Legion123

i was a bit afraid going over 1.55v on my noctua got it to boot up to windows at 5.4 and kind of stable ( i stopped the test when it was getting too hot) on 1.5 @5.2 ghz so hopefully on water ill be able to do just that...


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411596/quick-benchmark-fx8320-vs-2500k-in-crysis-with-a-1150mhz-7950/10#post_20469945

Do these people never get tired of old news


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411596/quick-benchmark-fx8320-vs-2500k-in-crysis-with-a-1150mhz-7950/10#post_20469945
> 
> Do these people never get tired of old news


love to see the same comparison with metro LL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> love to see the same comparison with metro LL


I was within half an fps of a 3770k at 4.8 coupled with a 770 core at 1350 on the Metro LL benchmark tool. But i had much higher minimum frames but a bit lower max fps.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Maybe one of you guys can answer my question, as I am about to give up looking at this point. I found the answer for zambezi (bulldozer), but not for vishera (piledriver) chips.

Are tighter ram timings better than ram speed (when I say better I mean for overall performance and gaming)? I can hit speeds of 2133 on my vengeance kit, but at very loose timings , or 1600mhz with 7-8-7-24 timings. (I can't remember the timings at 2133 I think it was 12-12-12-something).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok sorry about the triple post. My phone seems to be a pain at the moment. What i was trying to say is that I was looking at an Extreme4 but my shop has no stock. But they have the Asus board and thats why i am looking at it now. I can get hold of the board for R1800 ($120). Ive seen lksitive reviews but i just want to know if anybody has any user feedback on this board. How it performs and such. And whats this 6+2+2 phase deaign vs the typical 8+2? Its an ASUS board so i am sure the quality is pretty good.


CPU + CPU/NB + RAM VRMs.

vs

CPU + CPU/NB.

Only a few ever lists the RAM VRMs, everyone has them. 6+2+2 is just 6+2.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> Maybe one of you guys can answer my question, as I am about to give up looking at this point. I found the answer for zambezi (bulldozer), but not for vishera (piledriver) chips.
> 
> Are tighter ram timings better than ram speed (when I say better I mean for overall performance and gaming)? I can hit speeds of 2133 on my vengeance kit, but at very loose timings , or 1600mhz with 7-8-7-24 timings. (I can't remember the timings at 2133 I think it was 12-12-12-something).


Some may be able to get 2400 but you wouldnt get as tight timings because the chip cant handle it, it suggest around 1866-2133.

I heard somewhere that 1 tick i timings equal to 300mhz in performance. Also those timings at that speed is VERY slow. I run 2133 9-10-10.

And YES. FX seems to like fast RAM and it DOES benefit from it in games.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> Maybe one of you guys can answer my question, as I am about to give up looking at this point. I found the answer for zambezi (bulldozer), but not for vishera (piledriver) chips.
> 
> Are tighter ram timings better than ram speed (when I say better I mean for overall performance and gaming)? I can hit speeds of 2133 on my vengeance kit, but at very loose timings , or 1600mhz with 7-8-7-24 timings. (I can't remember the timings at 2133 I think it was 12-12-12-something).


from my own experience and testing for "actual" performance, I've notice that ~2000 - 2133 with cl 9 timings nets the most performance on my 8350. Memory benchmarks don't play nice with the vishera chips but measuring actual throughput (gaming, transcoding, DPC latency... ) shows a nice bell @ the ~2000 cl9 mark.

Just for reference Here is where I landed in my testing: 9.9.9.24.33.1 TrFc 110ns


----------



## Rangerjr1

Just get rid of the Corsair Vengeance RAM and get some REAL RAM... My budget kingston 1600 could do 2000 at 9-10-10-24.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just get rid of the Corsair Vengeance RAM and get some REAL RAM... My budget kingston 1600 could do 2000 at 9-10-10-24.


Was already planned







, I got them from my buddy who bought a 4x4gb kit for a build that never materialized. Notoriously they are not the best, but I was able to take them from 1600 (9-9-9-24) stock to 2133, not bad for the money I spent on them.


----------



## Antaxious

Does anyone know if the Gigabyte 990xa Ud3 has issues with the 8320?

I cant seem to get the throttling away. Its "overclocked" to only 4 ghz. the moment It is at 100 percent load It throttles 2.9 ghz to 4 ghz.

All power savings are off, or are there some secret hidden ones?
Turbo is also off
My temperatures with Intel burn test are 16-22 Idle and about 46 full load.

With optmisised settings ( all on default in bios)

the throttle is 2.9 ghz, 3.5 ghz and 3.7 ghz (doesnt even use turbo with is 4 ghz it seems, but i dont care)

Thanks !


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Gigabyte 990xa Ud3 has issues with the 8320?
> 
> I cant seem to get the throttling away. Its "overclocked" to only 4 ghz. the moment It is at 100 percent load It throttles 2.9 ghz to 4 ghz.
> 
> All power savings are off, or are there some secret hidden ones?
> Turbo is also off
> My temperatures with Intel burn test are 16-22 Idle and about 46 full load.
> 
> With optmisised settings ( all on default in bios)
> 
> the throttle is 2.9 ghz, 3.5 ghz and 3.7 ghz (doesnt even use turbo with is 4 ghz it seems, but i dont care)
> 
> Thanks !


Are you saying its throttling UPWARDS?


----------



## Chopper1591

*Somebody using the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board?*

Since i upgraded from the sapphire hd6850 to an hd7950 vapor-x i started to have weird instant reboot issues.
First i was like it is temp. related. So i went to do several benchmarks and stress tests while monitoring the temps.
Reboot never occurred. It's only while gaming. Also without an error message or blue-screen.

So eventually i went to get an replacement for the GPU. What do you know, after half an hour or so gaming with the new card. BAM, reboot.

Yesterday i received the FX-8320 and things looked fine at first. Stress tests went fine, some benches worked nicely(heaven, 3dmark).
Today i decided to play some Race Driver GRID. I was still in the menu setting things up. Reboot....

I noticed like a year ago that the Northbridge heatsink gets very hot to the touch. Can't tell exactly but i think it peaks like 90c. I can't keep my finger on it longer than 1,5 second before it burns.
Problem is the NB sensor died on me after 6 months or so of using the board. // It's stuck on 127c all the time in BIOS and software doesn't recognize it at all.

After the reboot occurred AGAIN i was sick of it and took of the side panel of my 650D case and placed a big blower besides the case to blow cool air in it. And i have played GRID for like 1,5-2 hours with that setup. No reboot.

Now i am think of getting this:
http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/SpotCool-100/0-761345-75050-9.aspx

I also have this lying around but i doubt it will be better than the stock heatsink of the board:
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00000751

What do you guys advice?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Gigabyte 990xa Ud3 has issues with the 8320?
> 
> I cant seem to get the throttling away. Its "overclocked" to only 4 ghz. the moment It is at 100 percent load It throttles 2.9 ghz to 4 ghz.
> 
> All power savings are off, or are there some secret hidden ones?
> Turbo is also off
> My temperatures with Intel burn test are 16-22 Idle and about 46 full load.
> 
> With optmisised settings ( all on default in bios)
> 
> the throttle is 2.9 ghz, 3.5 ghz and 3.7 ghz (doesnt even use turbo with is 4 ghz it seems, but i dont care)
> 
> Thanks !


I have the same board as you. I'm just using the fx-8320 since yesterday but i also notice the frequency changes. But i think it has to do with various cpu loads.

Do you notice slowdowns?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Whats with all these new guys having problems with the UD3??? The UD3 is PERFECTLY capable of running a 8350. I ran a 8150 on mine and my UD3 didnt even have LLC because it was an early revision. Had 4.6GHz for 24/7. Seriously...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *Somebody using the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board?*
> 
> Since i upgraded from the sapphire hd6850 to an hd7950 vapor-x i started to have weird instant reboot issues.
> First i was like it is temp. related. So i went to do several benchmarks and stress tests while monitoring the temps.
> Reboot never occurred. It's only while gaming. Also without an error message or blue-screen.
> 
> So eventually i went to get an replacement for the GPU. What do you know, after half an hour or so gaming with the new card. BAM, reboot.
> 
> Yesterday i received the FX-8320 and things looked fine at first. Stress tests went fine, some benches worked nicely(heaven, 3dmark).
> Today i decided to play some Race Driver GRID. I was still in the menu setting things up. Reboot....
> 
> I noticed like a year ago that the Northbridge heatsink gets very hot to the touch. Can't tell exactly but i think it peaks like 90c. I can't keep my finger on it longer than 1,5 second before it burns.
> Problem is the NB sensor died on me after 6 months or so of using the board. // It's stuck on 127c all the time in BIOS and software doesn't recognize it at all.
> 
> After the reboot occurred AGAIN i was sick of it and took of the side panel of my 650D case and placed a big blower besides the case to blow cool air in it. And i have played GRID for like 1,5-2 hours with that setup. No reboot.
> 
> Now i am think of getting this:
> http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/SpotCool-100/0-761345-75050-9.aspx
> 
> I also have this lying around but i doubt it will be better than the stock heatsink of the board:
> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00000751
> 
> What do you guys advice?


what rev of board do you have?

A blank reboot is normally a sign of pulling too much amperage the board cannot support, either due to the VRM limitation or the PSU cant keep up. I would investigate the PSU first. However cooling the VRMs is ALWAYS a good idea...

I Have a rev 1.0 and hum along @ 4.8 with 2 gtx 660s OC'ed and over volted to their max. However I am just under my PSU's limitation for FULL system load and it's a Corsair 850w with 70a on the 12v rail. If I OC over my 4.8 I will blank reboot with full system load. It's just too much for the PSU. I've confirmed this by using a 1200w PSU in place of the 850 to test. The reboot is caused by OCP (Over current protection). This is a safety feature that ensures the PSU is not damaged by too much power draw.

Food for thought


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Whats with all these new guys having problems with the UD3??? The UD3 is PERFECTLY capable of running a 8350. I ran a 8150 on mine and my UD3 didnt even have LLC because it was an early revision. Had 4.6GHz for 24/7. Seriously...


I am very happy with the UD3.
The board is good for overclocking. When i first got the board with my Phenom 955 it overclocked like a beast compared to the 880 board i had before.

I just get sick of the weird reboot error's.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> what rev of board do you have?
> 
> A blank reboot is normally a sign of pulling too much amperage the board cannot support, either due to the VRM limitation or the PSU cant keep up. I would investigate the PSU first. However cooling the VRMs is ALWAYS a good idea...


Well peoples suggest me that 550 watt is enough :/ that xfx one
I have revision 3.0

Also i didnt use words correctly its throttling DOWN from 4 ghz to 2.9..

I didnt really play yet but i notice some FPS drops in league of legends wich i dont care about tbh its 350 fps sometimes 150 sometimes 250. I know i wont see the difference but once i start streaming or play heavy games, i mighth ave slow down. And I would actually like to OC a bit further, but would first like to fix this throttle :/

Well ill try to explain the power cycling a bit better.

PC OFF.
I press the button to start my computer
For one second it starts "only front /rear fan working" then shutdown
For one second or two it starts again "then its again same fans turning and cpu fan just a little bit" and goes off
And then it really starts, i hear a bit more noise etc etc and everything is fine

When PC is already on and i press RESTART in windows
It starts for one second or so and goes off
and then it really starts

EDIT: I tought you quoted my message, sorry lol.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> what rev of board do you have?
> 
> A blank reboot is normally a sign of pulling too much amperage the board cannot support, either due to the VRM limitation or the PSU cant keep up. I would investigate the PSU first. However cooling the VRMs is ALWAYS a good idea...
> 
> I Have a rev 1.0 and hum along @ 4.8 with 2 gtx 660s OC'ed and over volted to their max. However I am just under my PSU's limitation for FULL system load and it's a corsaid 850w with 70a on the 12v rail. If I OC over my 4.8 I will blank reboot with full system load. It's just too much for the PSU. I've confirmed this by using a 1200w PSU in place of the 850 to test.
> 
> Food for thought


The board is the first, rev. 1.0, edition.

I thought these had pretty good VRM's.
Yeah i thought about the PSU too. But how come i can run numerous runs of 3dmark and heaven?. And hours of prime95 without the reboot occurring.

Look up my previous post a few pages back, the VRM temps stay pretty low IMO. The VRM is shown as TMPIN2 because the northbridge won't show anymore.

My PSU is HX750W so it should be capable?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well peoples suggest me that 550 watt is enough :/ that xfx one
> I have revision 3.0
> 
> Also i didnt use words correctly its throttling DOWN from 4 ghz to 2.9..
> 
> I didnt really play yet but i notice some FPS drops in league of legends wich i dont care about tbh its 350 fps sometimes 150 sometimes 250. I know i wont see the difference but once i start streaming or play heavy games, i mighth ave slow down. And I would actually like to OC a bit further, but would first like to fix this throttle :/
> 
> Well ill try to explain the power cycling a bit better.
> 
> PC OFF.
> I press the button to start my computer
> For one second it starts "only front /rear fan working" then shutdown
> For one second or two it starts again "then its again same fans turning and cpu fan just a little bit" and goes off
> And then it really starts, i hear a bit more noise etc etc and everything is fine
> 
> When PC is already on and i press RESTART in windows
> It starts for one second or so and goes off
> and then it really starts
> 
> EDIT: I tought you quoted my message, sorry lol.


If i were you i would look around for a test PSU...


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I have the same board as you. I'm just using the fx-8320 since yesterday but i also notice the frequency changes. But i think it has to do with various cpu loads.
> 
> Do you notice slowdowns?


0-99 percent load: No throttle
100 percent load: Throttle

Not sure for the slowdowns.. im not really experienced in all this, i can just see a difference in FPS on LoL but I think that is normal


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If i were you i would look around for a test PSU...


I dont really have that :/
Should i contact the site where I bought it?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I dont really have that :/
> Should i contact the site where I bought it?


How old is it?
You can always tell your story to their support and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How old is it?
> You can always tell your story to their support and see what they can do for you.


The whole pc is about one week old or two weeks, lost track of time with movement

Contacting them is last thing i want to do to be honest ,if i have to contact them its to replace a component if its broken or what ever, its in german and i need to use my gf for that


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> The board is the first, rev. 1.0, edition.
> 
> I thought these had pretty good VRM's.
> Yeah i thought about the PSU too. But how come i can run numerous runs of 3dmark and heaven?. And hours of prime95 without the reboot occurring.
> 
> Look up my previous post a few pages back, the VRM temps stay pretty low IMO. The VRM is shown as TMPIN2 because the northbridge won't show anymore.
> 
> My PSU is HX750W so it should be capable?


How old is the PSU and what is your OC and voltage?

If I can hit OCP @ 4.9 1.54v on my HX850, you might very well be hitting the same on your hx750 at a lower OC / Voltage. Remember PSU's age like everything else and will provide less current over time. I know my hx850 ain't what it used to be...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> The whole pc is about one week old or two weeks, lost track of time with movement
> 
> Contacting them is last thing i want to do to be honest ,if i have to contact them its to replace a component if its broken or what ever, its in german and i need to use my gf for that


That's a pain indeed. Hehe.

So you have throttling issues and boot problems?
What brand PSU is in you system?


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That's a pain indeed. Hehe.
> 
> So you have throttling issues and boot problems?
> What brand PSU is in you system?


Well yeah the throttling wasnt always there tho.

At first it was there.. after a reboot it was just gone.. even when stress testing it, it was all fine. Since movement its back .. Weird things !

Brand psu is XFX 550 Watt 80 + bronze and its the only boot "problem" i have, at first i tought it was normal cause its a new pc.. i dont know much about these things. But i have it since the very first day

Im not sure if i should overclock a bit further now.. and if i can trust the temperatures, since its throttling down i guess the temps are lower then if the cpu would be running at 4 ghz non stop ..

Ugh, next time ill pay a guy 100 euros to build my pc x.x


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> How old is the PSU and what is your OC and voltage?
> 
> If I can hit OCP @ 4.9 1.54v on my HX850, you might very well be hitting the same on your hx750 at a lower OC / Voltage. Remember PSU's age like everything else and will provide less current over time. I know my hx850 ain't what it used to be...


I got the PSU around October 2011. I bought it second hand, not sure how old it was but i thought couple of months, maybe half year max.

When the reboot occurred it was clocked at 4.2. That is at 1.375v(bios) hwmonitor showed 1.344v max after 30 minutes of prime blend.
My gpu is at stock.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well yeah the throttling wasnt always there tho.
> 
> At first it was there.. after a reboot it was just gone.. even when stress testing it, it was all fine. Since movement its back .. Weird things !
> 
> Brand psu is XFX 550 Watt 80 + bronze and its the only boot "problem" i have, at first i tought it was normal cause its a new pc.. i dont know much about these things. But i have it since the very first day
> 
> Im not sure if i should overclock a bit further now.. and if i can trust the temperatures, since its throttling down i guess the temps are lower then if the cpu would be running at 4 ghz non stop ..
> 
> Ugh, next time ill pay a guy 100 euros to build my pc x.x


Welcome to the world of overclocking








This game isn't exactly straight forward.

Some like it some hate it.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Welcome to the world of overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game isn't exactly straight forward.
> 
> Some like it some hate it.


Its just that I didnt really start overclocking.. I mean.. the thing is at 4 ghz x.x


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Its just that I didnt really start overclocking.. I mean.. the thing is at 4 ghz x.x


Well personally i wouldn't overclock with that PSU but that's just me.
I would really recommend you to contact the store you bought your system and see how that goes.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I got the PSU around October 2011. I bought it second hand, not sure how old it was but i thought couple of months, maybe half year max.
> 
> When the reboot occurred it was clocked at 4.2. That is at 1.375v(bios) hwmonitor showed 1.344v max after 30 minutes of prime blend.
> My gpu is at stock.


Well the difference between your 6850 and the 7950 you have now can be as much as 80watts at load. Add to that a power hungry vishera and a aging 750w PSU... Yeah I'd say you've found your problem. I feel ya, I didnt like it when I hit OCP when I started OC'ing my new 8350 either.


----------



## Chopper1591

Yeah it almost is certain isn't it?










I just don't want it to be the PSU, rewiring the thing and cable management is such a pain in the ***.
Funny thing is... i already have a RMA number lying on my desk for the psu haha.

But the reboot thing was already there with my old cpu. Phenom 955 @ 4.0 // 1.475v.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah it almost is certain isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't want it to be the PSU, rewiring the thing and cable management is such a pain in the ***.
> Funny thing is... i already have a RMA number lying on my desk for the psu haha.
> 
> But the reboot thing was already there with my old cpu. Phenom 955 @ 4.0 // 1.475v.


Yeah,

Looks like adding the extra load of you new 7950 put it to the limit. RMA that sucka!

I'm totally with you on the rewire though... Thats half the reason I havn't upgraded my PSU too.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> Looks like adding the extra load of you new 7950 put it to the limit. RMA that sucka!
> 
> I'm totally with you on the rewire though... Thats half the reason I havn't upgraded my PSU too.


Haha









Ehmm but one more thing. What explains that i could play for 1-5,2 hours without issues after i placed the blower facing the case with the sidepanel off.?

How can i test if it is the psu? Should i up the voltage quiet a bit and OC to like 4.5? And then play some games to see if it crashes?

Edit: BTW when placing the blower i also reduced the OC to 4.0... forgot that to mention


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> Looks like adding the extra load of you new 7950 put it to the limit. RMA that sucka!
> 
> I'm totally with you on the rewire though... Thats half the reason I havn't upgraded my PSU too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm but one more thing. What explains that i could play for 1-5,2 hours without issues after i placed the blower facing the case with the sidepanel off.?
> 
> How can i test if it is the psu? Should i up the voltage quiet a bit and OC to like 4.5? And then play some games to see if it crashes?
Click to expand...

Check to make sure the NB/VRM sinks are bolted on securely. If you accidentally nudged one too hard and it's not solidly on there, you could be having overheating problems from there based on what you said earlier.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well personally i wouldn't overclock with that PSU but that's just me.
> I would really recommend you to contact the store you bought your system and see how that goes.


Well except for that boot prob and throttle i never crashed or anything :/ during stress tests, crysis 3 or skyrim max graphics with visual mods etc, never crashed so i tought psu gave enough power :/ (Those games i also playd when there was actually no throttling..)


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So at the moment it seems I have maxed out at 4.725GHz. (210x22.5) I am at 1.6v. HT is at 2510MHz.


Good Lord, what are you trying to make, a room heater? 1.6v is extreme, if anything, for 4.7 GHz. I personally can do it with 1.48v Also, that much NB will make your games (if any) glitchy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> I never got it to safely stay magical 5GHz, but probably need 1.55V or more. I could boot into windows maybe
> 
> I never bothered with HT link (2600) or Northbridge which game me hiccups at anything higher than 2200, but that would be NB VID or something, IDK


As said above, higher NB is known to cause games (among other things) to glitch.

About the "magical" 5GHz, if you are willing to go into the esoteric talk, it's more a deed with the devil. The voltages to be *stable* are around 1.55 to 1.63v depending on the cooling, the ambient and the quality of the cpu itself. All in all, 4.6 @1.46v is the sweet spot.

just throwing my


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Check to make sure the NB/VRM sinks are bolted on securely. If you accidentally nudged one too hard and it's not solidly on there, you could be having overheating problems from there based on what you said earlier.


Yeah already done that.
But it is making contact for sure. As it is skin burning hot(the sink). If contact is poor the sink doesn't heat up IMO


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Check to make sure the NB/VRM sinks are bolted on securely. If you accidentally nudged one too hard and it's not solidly on there, you could be having overheating problems from there based on what you said earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah already done that.
> But it is making contact for sure. As it is skin burning hot(the sink). If contact is poor the sink doesn't heat up IMO
Click to expand...

There's no "opinion" about it, it still does, the question is how well it's connected.

Regardless, what case and fan configuration are you working with? Case airflow is important to cool things with passive sinks, like a motherboard.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There's no "opinion" about it, it still does, the question is how well it's connected.
> 
> Regardless, what case and fan configuration are you working with? Case airflow is important to cool things with passive sinks, like a motherboard.


It's just a shame i can't monitor the temp of the northbridge as the sensor bugged.

Fan setup is as followed:
200mm front intake
2x120mm top intake through h100
120mm rear exhaust


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah already done that.
> But it is making contact for sure. As it is skin burning hot(the sink). If contact is poor the sink doesn't heat up IMO


Is the PSU fan running when under load? if it's not cooled enough, there goes some more current availability.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There's no "opinion" about it, it still does, the question is how well it's connected.
> 
> Regardless, what case and fan configuration are you working with? Case airflow is important to cool things with passive sinks, like a motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a shame i can't monitor the temp of the northbridge as the sensor bugged.
> 
> Fan setup is as followed:
> 200mm front intake
> 2x120mm top intake through h100
> 120mm rear exhaust
Click to expand...

Then I'd try a spot fan, ya. Maybe the stock fan from your AMD cooler as a test to see if it helps, though I would replace it with a better one if it does work. That sucker gets loud.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Is the PSU fan running when under load? if it's not cooled enough, there goes some more current availability.


The psu fan is spinning alright.
Dust is also not an problem. The system is very clean. Took it apart completely a few weeks ago.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Gigabyte 990xa Ud3 has issues with the 8320?
> 
> I cant seem to get the throttling away. Its "overclocked" to only 4 ghz. the moment It is at 100 percent load It throttles 2.9 ghz to 4 ghz.
> 
> All power savings are off, or are there some secret hidden ones?
> Turbo is also off
> My temperatures with Intel burn test are 16-22 Idle and about 46 full load.
> 
> With optmisised settings ( all on default in bios)
> 
> the throttle is 2.9 ghz, 3.5 ghz and 3.7 ghz (doesnt even use turbo with is 4 ghz it seems, but i dont care)
> 
> Thanks !


you'd be out of power









230w for you vid card, 100w for board and hdd/ssd/odd, ram etc and prolly 180w ish for your oc'd *8320* at full load.

510w right there..

you've got a 550w bronze? so what 70% eff.? 80% maybe?

so that means you PSU is actually only capable of 440w.

you are outta powerz!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *Somebody using the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 board?*
> 
> Since i upgraded from the sapphire hd6850 to an hd7950 vapor-x i started to have weird instant reboot issues.
> First i was like it is temp. related. So i went to do several benchmarks and stress tests while monitoring the temps.
> Reboot never occurred. It's only while gaming. Also without an error message or blue-screen.
> 
> So eventually i went to get an replacement for the GPU. What do you know, after half an hour or so gaming with the new card. BAM, reboot.
> 
> Yesterday i received the FX-8320 and things looked fine at first. Stress tests went fine, some benches worked nicely(heaven, 3dmark).
> Today i decided to play some Race Driver GRID. I was still in the menu setting things up. Reboot....
> 
> I noticed like a year ago that the Northbridge heatsink gets very hot to the touch. Can't tell exactly but i think it peaks like 90c. I can't keep my finger on it longer than 1,5 second before it burns.
> Problem is the NB sensor died on me after 6 months or so of using the board. // It's stuck on 127c all the time in BIOS and software doesn't recognize it at all.
> 
> After the reboot occurred AGAIN i was sick of it and took of the side panel of my 650D case and placed a big blower besides the case to blow cool air in it. And i have played GRID for like 1,5-2 hours with that setup. No reboot.
> 
> Now i am think of getting this:
> http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/SpotCool-100/0-761345-75050-9.aspx
> 
> I also have this lying around but i doubt it will be better than the stock heatsink of the board:
> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00000751
> 
> What do you guys advice?


have you tried re flashing your bios?

also get a fan on those bloody VRMS!!!!


----------



## Tarnix

NEED. MORE. Vco- nah just kidding. I can't emphasize enough on having a quality PSU especially if overclocking and/or caring about long life of the components. "just enough watts" isn't a good approach.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you'd be out of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 230w for you vid card, 100w for board and hdd/ssd/odd, ram etc and prolly 180w ish for your oc'd *8320* at full load.
> 
> 510w right there..
> 
> you've got a 550w bronze? so what 70% eff.? 80% maybe?
> 
> so that means you PSU is actually only capable of 440w.
> 
> you are outta powerz!


His XFX delivers ~44A at 12v for a total 528 if reviewers are to be believed. And he throttles at 100% load without his gpu being part of the burn test (unless I am mistaken), so power draw is low. There is something in the bios that throttles him down when he hits 100%.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Gogo almighty ahahahahha


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770 + Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H = $484
> 
> ASUS AM3+ ATX Sabertooth-990FX-R2 Motherboard + Amd 8350 = $464
> 
> Which should I buy and why? The price is so damn close and the Intel is in stock at every shop I try, having a hard time finding the sabertooth board


You didn't seriously come and post a question like that in the Vishera thread. What do you think the answer will be? AMD FX of course.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> His XFX delivers ~44A at 12v for a total 528 if reviewers are to be believed. And he throttles at 100% load without his gpu being part of the burn test (unless I am mistaken), so power draw is low. There is something in the bios that throttles him down when he hits 100%.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus

82% eff. at max load. 550 x 0.82 = 451, at very best 550 x 0.85 = 467.5 (next certification which it does not have)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I didnt really play yet but i notice some FPS drops in league of legends wich i dont care about tbh its 350 fps sometimes 150 sometimes 250. I know i wont see the difference but once i start streaming or play heavy games, i mighth ave slow down. And I would actually like to OC a bit further, but would first like to fix this throttle :/


LoL is based on WOW, so i'm likely to think it is single threaded.

an 8 core processor throttled should still have no issues playing a single threaded game.

He is out of power.

you cannot in any logical state of mind claim that a 80+ bronze has a 96% eff. rate.

simply not possible.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus
> 
> 82% eff. at max load. 550 x 0.82 = 451, at very best 550 x 0.85 = 467.5 (next certification which it does not have)
> LoL is based on WOW, so i'm likely to think it is single threaded.
> 
> an 8 core processor throttled should still have no issues playing a single threaded game.
> 
> He is out of power.
> 
> you cannot in any logical state of mind claim that a 80+ bronze has a 96% eff. rate.
> 
> simply not possible.


From your link (emphasis is mine).

"The efficiency of a computer power supply is its output power divided by its input power. The remaining power is converted into heat. For instance, *a 600-watt power supply with 60% efficiency running at full load would draw 1000 W from the mains* and would therefore waste 400 W as heat. On the other hand a 600-watt power supply with 80% efficiency running at full load would draw 750 W from the mains and would therefore waste only 150 W as heat."

A 528W [email protected]% efficiency like the XFX will pull roughly 600 from the wall.


----------



## MadGoat

the ud3 rev 3.0 simply throttles when vrm or socket temp (whatever tmpin1 is) gets to around 60c. I have a rev 3.0 in the wife's build with a 1100t x6 that throttles no matter what once that temp is reached. its the board bios.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> have you tried re flashing your bios?
> 
> also get a fan on those bloody VRMS!!!!


My VRMs peak at around 65c-70c under load. Is a fan really necessary?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> From your link (emphasis is mine).
> 
> "The efficiency of a computer power supply is its output power divided by its input power. The remaining power is converted into heat. For instance, *a 600-watt power supply with 60% efficiency running at full load would draw 1000 W from the mains* and would therefore waste 400 W as heat. On the other hand a 600-watt power supply with 80% efficiency running at full load would draw 750 W from the mains and would therefore waste only 150 W as heat."
> 
> A 528W [email protected]% efficiency like the XFX will pull roughly 600 from the wall.


fair enough, my math was quick as was the research.

but answer me this how much wattage does and OC'd 770 take? just noticed prior to your response.

i'm willing to bet he is using over 10% overclock, that would put the over 255w with would be at the limit of the 528w with the odd watt to spare.

my initial wattage amount is based on reference stock.

i still stand by my statement he is out of power.

with those temperatures there would be nothing in bios throttling him when he hit 100% load.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> My VRMs peak at around 65c-70c under load. Is a fan really necessary?


yup, heat degrades electronics over time.

also electronics doesn't transfer power well when under heat so they have to send more power to compensate causing more heat.. just because it hasn't failed yet doesn't mean it won't at those constant temps.

running 4.5-4.7 on my cpu with a fan blowing mine don't get much warmer then 55* under full stress.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then I'd try a spot fan, ya. Maybe the stock fan from your AMD cooler as a test to see if it helps, though I would replace it with a better one if it does work. That sucker gets loud.


Will try the spot fan first. Is antec spot the only option btw?

Stock amd fan is no go


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus
> 
> 82% eff. at max load. 550 x 0.82 = 451, at very best 550 x 0.85 = 467.5 (next certification which it does not have)
> LoL is based on WOW, so i'm likely to think it is single threaded.
> 
> an 8 core processor throttled should still have no issues playing a single threaded game.
> 
> He is out of power.
> 
> you cannot in any logical state of mind claim that a 80+ bronze has a 96% eff. rate.
> 
> simply not possible.


Well I came to this forum for help to build my pc, took several days untill I finalised it. And peoples told me that 550 xfx was more then enough :/


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, heat degrades electronics over time.
> 
> also electronics doesn't transfer power well when under heat so they have to send more power to compensate causing more heat.. just because it hasn't failed yet doesn't mean it won't at those constant temps.
> 
> running 4.5-4.7 on my cpu with a fan blowing mine don't get much warmer then 55* under full stress.


How can i set a fan up the best way? Do i go with 2 spot fans? One for the vrm and one for the northbridge? Or do i change the VRM sink completely?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well I came to this forum for help to build my pc, took several days untill I finalised it. And peoples told me that 550 xfx was more then enough :/


Hmm. That's a shame. Maybe you can still switch the PSU for another one?


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> His XFX delivers ~44A at 12v for a total 528 if reviewers are to be believed. And he throttles at 100% load without his gpu being part of the burn test (unless I am mistaken), so power draw is low. There is something in the bios that throttles him down when he hits 100%.


I dont think its stressing my GPU

(using INtel burn test)

Whole PC was built with help of several peoples on this forum about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> fair enough, my math was quick as was the research.
> 
> but answer me this how much wattage does and OC'd 770 take? just noticed prior to your response.
> 
> i'm willing to bet he is using over 10% overclock, that would put the over 255w with would be at the limit of the 528w with the odd watt to spare.
> 
> my initial wattage amount is based on reference stock.
> 
> i still stand by my statement he is out of power.
> 
> with those temperatures there would be nothing in bios throttling him when he hit 100% load.


A 770 at those clocks should burn 220-250,for him to run out of power he has to go all out on his cpu and gpu at the same time,which If I am not mistaken, he isn't doing. Hell, he gets throttling during league of legends, no way that game demands 100% of an FX octo, not even close,there is something else at play here.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm. That's a shame. Maybe you can still switch the PSU for another one?


My budget was 800 euros at first, I paid a total of 915 euros. I dont have anything left for a good while to be honest, living with my gf in germany, dont have a job yet :/


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> A 770 at those clocks should burn 220-250,for him to run out of power he has to go all out on his cpu and gpu at the same time,which If I am not mistaken, he isn't doing. Hell, he gets throttling during league of legends, no way that game demands 100% of an FX octo, not even close,there is something else at play here.


To be honest take that throttling in league with a grain of salt, it can also be the game, it has a lot of bugs and what not. All i can say is that the throttling wasnt there anymore BEFORE the movement. and now its there ,but only the moment it hits 100 percent load in Intel burn test

I went in bios so many times and read trough everything, theres no power saving or turbo mode on... its all off.. or is there an option i should turn on? like that HIP or what ever its called.. High Performance something


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How can i set a fan up the best way? Do i go with 2 spot fans? One for the vrm and one for the northbridge? Or do i change the VRM sink completely?


i've got a spot on my R4 for a side fan, put it on the side behind the motherboard where there is an opening behind it and just face it so its blowing on the back of the board

space for a 140mm is there but i use a 120 so the air has a place to go after.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, heat degrades electronics over time.
> 
> also electronics doesn't transfer power well when under heat so they have to send more power to compensate causing more heat.. just because it hasn't failed yet doesn't mean it won't at those constant temps.
> 
> running 4.5-4.7 on my cpu with a fan blowing mine don't get much warmer then 55* under full stress.


I upped to OC a bit. 4.5ghz @ 1.45v(bios)

A quick IBT.

How do these temps look?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> A 770 at those clocks should burn 220-250,for him to run out of power he has to go all out on his cpu and gpu at the same time,which If I am not mistaken, he isn't doing. Hell, he gets throttling during league of legends, no way that game demands 100% of an FX octo, not even close,there is something else at play here.


find something in bios for him that would throttle him.

given the temperatures and the way the computer is acting, it appears to be lack of power

maybe the PSU is going south, i don't know...

40 some odd degrees is not enough to cause throttling.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I upped to OC a bit. 4.5ghz @ 1.45v(bios)
> 
> A quick IBT.
> 
> How do these temps look?


I used to have 63 degrees at 4 ghz..

And now (with that throttling) its at 46 degree. you oc more and got less temps, so looks good? xD

I envy you.. i wasted money


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I upped to OC a bit. 4.5ghz @ 1.45v(bios)
> 
> A quick IBT.
> 
> How do these temps look?


get rid of HWmonitor.. i've found it to be in-accurate.

get HWinfo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> find something in bios for him that would throttle him.
> 
> given the temperatures and the way the computer is acting, it appears to be lack of power
> 
> maybe the PSU is going south, i don't know...
> 
> 40 some odd degrees is not enough to cause throttling.


I would go for the fan first.. he stated it was burning hot...


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> find something in bios for him that would throttle him.
> 
> given the temperatures and the way the computer is acting, it appears to be lack of power
> 
> maybe the PSU is going south, i don't know...
> 
> 40 some odd degrees is not enough to cause throttling.


Well thing is, if i have to send something back, i dont even know what to send back. Most peoples seem to say its the PSU.. But how can the psu be kind of broken after not even one week.. (it didnt throttle about one week ago) i thought xfx was a good brand.. i wanted to go for a 630 watt from creative i think, dont remember the name, was also modulair and it was the same price lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would go for the fan first.. he stated it was burning hot...


that was @ Antanxious

Quote:
Originally Posted by FlailScHLAMP View Post

have you tried re flashing your bios?

also get a fan on those bloody VRMS!!!!

this was @ Chopper


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I used to have 63 degrees at 4 ghz..
> 
> And now (with that throttling) its at 46 degree. you oc more and got less temps, so looks good? xD
> 
> I envy you.. i wasted money


Really? 63c on the cpu? That certainly can make it to throttle i guess?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> get rid of HWmonitor.. i've found it to be in-accurate.
> 
> get HWinfo


I was advised to use hwinfo already.
But that doesn't display the temps for me.

Can you maybe tell me how to set that up? Something with the settings file.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Really? 63c on the cpu? That certainly can make it to throttle i guess?


Well that was before the movement, and it didnt throttle. Now i changed NOTHING except the place where pc is and i changed rear fan from intake to exhaust.. it runs COOLER (46 degrees) but it throttles.. I dont understand hardware logic.. :/


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Well that was before the movement, and it didnt throttle. Now i changed NOTHING except the place where pc is and i changed rear fan from intake to exhaust.. it runs COOLER (46 degrees) but it throttles.. I dont understand hardware logic.. :/


Try reseating the cpu cooler.


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I was advised to use hwinfo already.
> But that doesn't display the temps for me.
> 
> Can you maybe tell me how to set that up? Something with the settings file.


If he meant HWinfo64 ( itested all programs :/)

You open it > then press on Sensors (yellow icon) there you have everything, temperatures and what not


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Really? 63c on the cpu? That certainly can make it to throttle i guess?


na, these processors won't throttle at 63* they will go past and burn the f up if the voltage allows them too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I was advised to use hwinfo already.
> But that doesn't display the temps for me.
> 
> Can you maybe tell me how to set that up? Something with the settings file.


can you post a screen shot of a half screen hw info with its configuration on the other half of the screen?
show as much as possiable


----------



## Rangerjr1

New guys taking over the thread D:


----------



## Antaxious

I used Hwinfo64 aswell now, and there is nothing going close to 60 degrees, someone said earlier that if something on my mobo reachest 60 degrees, itll throttle my CPU (altho not sure if i can see it on hwinfo 64 but nothing is going higher then the temp of the processor the only thing close to it is nordbridge wich went at max 49 degrees)

Vcore since its on auto varies between 1,212 and 1,330
Max cpu temp was 44,8 degrees (celsius)


----------



## Antaxious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> New guys taking over the thread D:


Solve my prob and i leave you alone


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey KyadCK let me suggest something.

How about you make charts for different benchmarks and divide them by the amount of GPUs and what GPUs? (To make it fair for the ones who like to be competitive! )

Like 3dmark11, firestrike, valley, Metro LL benchmark at a specific setting.

and we submit the score by our selves. I think most people in here are mature enough to post valid scores so no need for you to keep adding and removing scores from the chart.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey KyadCK let me suggest something.
> 
> How about you make charts for different benchmarks and divide them by the amount of GPUs and what GPUs? (To make it fair for the ones who like to be competitive! )
> 
> Like 3dmark11, firestrike, valley, Metro LL benchmark at a specific setting.
> 
> and we submit the score by our selves. I think most people in here are mature enough to post valid scores so no need for you to keep adding and removing scores from the chart.


i like this idea, also a thread approved bench and stress suite would be epic


----------



## d1nky

anyone tried catzilla??

i like it because it has pussies!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> anyone tried catzilla??
> 
> i like it because it has pussies!


Chav... Pussies?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Chav... I hate Pussies?


no cats in the benchmark, lots of em!


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127728

I wanna cry







.. I sent my stupid 560ti back over 2 weeks ago.. apparently it got delivered to the wrong building and they are trying to locate it. I think they are gonna try to rip me off since its been more then 30 days and they have no actual responsibility :/. I hate ebay sometimes.

Hopefully my money comes through and the twin frozr stays on sale when its back in stock


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127728
> 
> I wanna cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I sent my stupid 560ti back over 2 weeks ago.. apparently it got delivered to the wrong building and they are trying to locate it. I think they are gonna try to rip me off since its been more then 30 days and they have no actual responsibility :/. I hate ebay sometimes.
> 
> Hopefully my money comes through and the twin frozr stays on sale when its back in stock


Get a worth while GPU, 7850 or 7870 if you're low on cash.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> anyone tried catzilla??
> 
> i like it because it has pussies!


pretty cool bench - I currently have the # 5 spot for a single AMD card for the 720P setting. I'm sure some of you guys could beat that.



Anyway, I have a question about throttling. I have an 8320 in an older motherboard (Asus 890FX). The cpu will throttle one random core down to 2.9Ghz when the cpu is under full load. This doesn't happen at stock speeds, but anything over 3.5Ghz it will do it. I have had the chip up to 4.6Ghz on the board , and it still throttles in the same fashion. Any advice? This will be used mostly for gaming, so is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Get a worth while GPU, 7850 or 7870 if you're low on cash.


That's a decent card, but time and time again the 7850 has proven to be the best budget card.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can you post a screen shot of a half screen hw info with its configuration on the other half of the screen?
> show as much as possiable


I feel kinda dumb here.

Hwinfo64 opens with a window showing cpu usage and voltages and all... but the temp was greyed out.
Seems like i just had to click on the yellow sensor button on the bar







.

Temps look the same on hwmonitor though.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> pretty cool bench - I currently have the # 5 spot for a single AMD card for the 720P setting. I'm sure some of you guys could beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have a question about throttling. I have an 8320 in an older motherboard (Asus 890FX). The cpu will throttle one random core down to 2.9Ghz when the cpu is under full load. This doesn't happen at stock speeds, but anything over 3.5Ghz it will do it. I have had the chip up to 4.6Ghz on the board , and it still throttles in the same fashion. Any advice? This will be used mostly for gaming, so is it really that big of a deal?


OH man imma steal that spot from you lol

Add me on steam already.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> pretty cool bench - I currently have the # 5 spot for a single AMD card for the 720P setting. I'm sure some of you guys could beat that.


15285 points i may try beat this


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> New guys taking over the thread D:


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> I used Hwinfo64 aswell now, and there is nothing going close to 60 degrees, someone said earlier that if something on my mobo reachest 60 degrees, itll throttle my CPU (altho not sure if i can see it on hwinfo 64 but nothing is going higher then the temp of the processor the only thing close to it is nordbridge wich went at max 49 degrees)
> 
> Vcore since its on auto varies between 1,212 and 1,330
> Max cpu temp was 44,8 degrees (celsius)


NOO









Never use auto on voltages


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> OH man imma steal that spot from you lol
> 
> Add me on steam already.


Sorry, keep forgetting - I am still at work - I will do it tonight. Going to be interesting to see how the 8350's stack up


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 15285 points i may try beat this


What am I competing against? in other words, whacha got under the hood?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> What am I competing against? in other words, whacha got under the hood?


5.2GHz something 8350 for benching, 2600RAM and a 7950 that clocks very well!









DA D1NKY MACHINE!


----------



## Chopper1591

Sorry for spamming this thread.

I'm really torn what to do about my issue.
It seems putting extra airflow over the northbridge and vrm sinks resolve the reboot issue. So i thought a spot fan would do the trick.
I think the northbridge is the sucker that causes the problem, as the VRM only goes up to 60-65. But then someone told me that was too high on the long term. So how can i cool both with one spot fan? I also have some spare 120mm fans lying around, but how can i mount that inside the case so they blow over the northbridge and vrm? The 650D don't let me mount a side fan with it's window panel.

Then someone else came along and told me it is the PSU(750W) since it is a bit old(<2,5 years) and can't cope anymore with the overclocked fx-8320 and slightly overclocked hd7950. But benchmarks work with no problem, did something like 20-30 3dmark and heaven runs in 1 day time.

What i learned in my years of messing with computers is that reboot issues without blue-screen or windows error mostly means temp. related.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 5.2GHz something 8350 for benching, 2600RAM and a 7950 that clocks very well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA D1NKY MACHINE!


Nice! I will be interested to see the results. My ram is only @ 1600 LOL - I guess I should overclock it some more.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Nice! I will be interested to see the results. My ram is only @ 1600 LOL - I guess I should overclock it some more.


SOME more? Make that baby cry


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> SOME more? Make that baby cry


Just too damn lazy







I got some 30nm Sammie's, so they should be good for around 2000Mhz or more. Assuming my IMC is any good.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Sorry for spamming this thread.
> 
> I'm really torn what to do about my issue.
> It seems putting extra airflow over the northbridge and vrm sinks resolve the reboot issue. So i thought a spot fan would do the trick.
> I think the northbridge is the sucker that causes the problem, as the VRM only goes up to 60-65. But then someone told me that was too high on the long term. So how can i cool both with one spot fan? I also have some spare 120mm fans lying around, but how can i mount that inside the case so they blow over the northbridge and vrm? The 650D don't let me mount a side fan with it's window panel.
> 
> Then someone else came along and told me it is the PSU(750W) since it is a bit old(<2,5 years) and can't cope anymore with the overclocked fx-8320 and slightly overclocked hd7950. But benchmarks work with no problem, did something like 20-30 3dmark and heaven runs in 1 day time.
> 
> What i learned in my years of messing with computers is that reboot issues without blue-screen or windows error mostly means temp. related.


its temp related for sure... I really just have fans stuck in place.. im sure you can mode the case all depends on effort or how pretty you want


----------



## Chopper1591

Yeah this case is pretty mod friendly. I already cut out all the damn mesh in front of the fans. Give a nice improvement in airflow. Put a Demcifilter on top of the case for the h100.

I can try to take the dremel out and make a mounting hole in the side panel. But i'm not that confident to dremel in plexi. Afraid that it will crack.

And pretty, yeah thats just for the first few weeks you have the case... i rather have a little ugliness then the reboot issue


----------



## dmfree88

I made a post about what GPU I should get and checked the testing the 7850 comes just under the TI boost. if you get the non-boost version its not as good. Based on the price budget if that one is still the same price it seemed to be the best:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411178/need-best-bang-for-buck-gpu-can-you-help/10#post_20446075

plus its twin frozr which has good reviews


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

normally most cases have something like that on the side you open to work on the MOBO (that is fi you don't have a window)

i just fliped mine around and stuck a fan on the inside blowing in,.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> normally most cases have something like that on the side you open to work on the MOBO (that is fi you don't have a window)
> 
> i just fliped mine around and stuck a fan on the inside blowing in,.


Yeah the other panel is solid....









If only they sold the 650D sidepanel mesh in the Netherlands


----------



## Chopper1591

Just made a few pic's with the mobile.

Side of the case:


Room on the inside:

The h100 is set as intake.

The front:


And close-up of the northbridge:


Where do you think i can best place either the spot fan or an 120mm fan. I saw some guys mounting it to the drive cage with rip ties. But it is already a bit crowded there


----------



## Red1776

Hey guys,
I have started Holodeck XI and a build log if you are interested. not much there yest, but will be soon,









http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have started Holodeck XI and a build log if you are interested. not much there yest, but will be soon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


Nice rad


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Face2face and Dinky.

Sorry to disappoint but i wont be benching anymore until i get my loop







. I just cant in these ambients, and i dont want to ruin my card.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Face2face and Dinky.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but i wont be benching anymore until i get my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just cant in these ambients, and i dont want to ruin my card.


No worries. Now your making me want to get on water... No money in the pc budget anymore..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Just made a few pic's with the mobile.
> 
> Side of the case:
> 
> 
> Room on the inside:
> 
> The h100 is set as intake.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> And close-up of the northbridge:
> 
> 
> Where do you think i can best place either the spot fan or an 120mm fan. I saw some guys mounting it to the drive cage with rip ties. But it is already a bit crowded there


@work right now but when i get home i cann make some suggestions

only will need a few zip ties and a fan...

pfft that aint crowded


----------



## dmfree88

now im even more mad its sold out and this guy bought it and is trying to sell it back to me:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-N650TI-TF-2GD5-OC-BE-GeForce-GTX-650-Ti-BOOST-2GB-192-bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/151088138495?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item232d8e08ff
LOL
he totally bought it here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127728
and used MIR and is selling it on ebay for 5 dollars more. he even sold the 75 dollar in game card for 20 bucks.. making a killing off of them. JERK.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Just made a few pic's with the mobile.
> 
> Side of the case:
> 
> 
> Room on the inside:
> 
> The h100 is set as intake.
> 
> The front:
> 
> 
> And close-up of the northbridge:
> 
> 
> Where do you think i can best place either the spot fan or an 120mm fan. I saw some guys mounting it to the drive cage with rip ties. But it is already a bit crowded there


I just stuck a CPU fan using the Cooler lines to hold it in place on top of the GPU. And I cut a hole in back and mounted another small CPU fan over the CPU and VRMs backside.


----------



## ThisMaySting

By all means I do not mean to interrupt the current conversation, however I just wanted to introduce myself to the club. I have been "spreading my wings" lately and having been with OCN for coming up on one year now, I feel it's time that I become more active and join some clubs, hopefully this will lead to me being able to "give back" to the community in more than one way.

I posted my information on the first page. figured I would include some screenshots and a link to CPU-Z validation.

Cheers!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233

The first run of Cinebench was with 7 Firefox windows open, HWiNFO64 open, and CPU-Z open, so I ran it a second time with all unnecessary processes stopped.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisMaySting*
> 
> By all means I do not mean to interrupt the current conversation, however I just wanted to introduce myself to the club. I have been "spreading my wings" lately and having been with OCN for coming up on one year now, I feel it's time that I become more active and join some clubs, hopefully this will lead to me being able to "give back" to the community in more than one way.
> 
> I posted my information on the first page. figured I would include some screenshots and a link to CPU-Z validation.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233
> 
> The first run of Cinebench was with 7 Firefox windows open, HWiNFO64 open, and CPU-Z open, so I ran it a second time with all unnecessary processes stopped.


Nice! And welcome! BUT Your RAM could be faster, tighten the timings a bit!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> RIP in peace wallet.


so true. You really went all out my friend. I admire your determination. I am going the Swiftech AIO route with a H320 (360mm radiator) . it will be available in late August. Still scared of expanding it though. Afrter my H100 leaked and destroyed my motherboard I am honestly a little jittery of about spilling coolant or having a bad fitting or tube leak. That would wipe me out for a good time. I can't borrow any more on credit with my level of debt. I mean I could, but it could push me over the edge financially.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> so true. You really went all out my friend. I admire your determination. I am going the Swiftech AIO route with a H320 (360mm radiator) . it will be available in late August. Still scared of expanding it though. Afrter my H100 leaked and destroyed my motherboard I am honestly a little jittery of about spilling coolant or having a bad fitting or tube leak. That would wipe me out for a good time. I can't borrow any more on credit with my level of debt. I mean I could, but it could push me over the edge financially.


A lot in that list was incompatible or i forgot stuff. Here's my new list!



And yea if your H100 leaked and broke your mobo i can understand why you're careful with liquids around your PC hahahahah. But if you do it properly and precisely the first time and double check it i doubt something will leak. I would bet the chances of it leaking is lower than an H100 leaking.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Whats with all these new guys having problems with the UD3??? The UD3 is PERFECTLY capable of running a 8350. I ran a 8150 on mine and my UD3 didnt even have LLC because it was an early revision. Had 4.6GHz for 24/7. Seriously...


Ranger I believe Kyad mentioned the new revision Gigabyte boards have bios issues.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Ranger I believe Kyad mentioned the new revision Gigabyte boards have bios issues.


Really? Well then i would like to apologize to everyone i might have lashed out at.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Even if AMD somehow did manage to go out of business (which I highly doubt, someone would buy them from somewhere, look at their fabs, someone bought them and they were ****ed), it's not like AMD CPUs would suddenly stop working.
> 
> And we live in an Intel world now. You don't simply buy a new CPU and put it in your motherboard and see substantial performance gains when a new generation of CPUs comes out. You pretty much have to buy a motherboard + CPU regardless of what happens. And, worst case scenario if AMD does go out of business, you just buy an Intel board and CPU and move on. I mean, hell, if you saw that one article, you might have to buy a CPU + motherboard since Intel is contemplating switching to soldered on CPUs.
> 
> But I'm going to go on one of my angry rants about how everyone goes, "imagine what would happen if AMD went out of business, x86 CPUs would suck!" and then I rant about how x86 performance from 2004 netburst single core p4 to core i7 920 in 2008 is a hell of a lot bigger jump than quad core i7 920 in 2008 to i7 3770k in 2012. And about how you have to pay for the privilege to overclock your CPU with a K version, even though it's been free for 30+ years. And how sockets change all the time. And how a 91mm^2 i3 chip is being sold for $129. And how Intel just cuts features off of lower tier chips (like virtualization). The x86 market is already ****, if you waited 4 years after buying a p4 system in 2004 you had a damn good reason to upgrade in 2008 to a core system. If you bought an i7 920 in 2008, you have almost no reason to upgrade to i7 3770k 4 years later in 2012 unless you want to do something like me. Compilng Blender on Gentoo to use FMA and all that fun stuff and cut the render time on my benchmark file from close to 3 minutes on my 4ghz i7 920 to 50 seconds on 5ghz FX 8350 with FMA4 and stuff (yes, it really is almost 3 times faster at Blender rendering than my Intel i7 920 at 4ghz when the FX 8350 uses FMA4 and all the other good CFLAGS from the gentoo wiki and GCC 4.6+). But you don't see anyone taking advantage of those instructions and you just see AMD getting clobbered in benchmarks like SuperPI and unpatched versions of Skyrim that love x87 instructions because the majority of review sites are **** and ran by people who want to bend over for whoever gives them free silicon, and Nvidia and Intel just love to throw in a free handjob when they get done with review sites. Not all of them are bad, but a ton of them are.


seriously good point(s)...and a haha to the silicon


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> A lot in that list was incompatible or i forgot stuff. Here's my new list!
> 
> 
> 
> And yea if your H100 leaked and broke your mobo i can understand why you're careful with liquids around your PC hahahahah. But if you do it properly and precisely the first time and double check it i doubt something will leak. I would bet the chances of it leaking is lower than an H100 leaking.


Cant believe i added a DC2 backplate...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you'd be out of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 230w for you vid card, 100w for board and hdd/ssd/odd, ram etc and prolly 180w ish for your oc'd *8320* at full load.
> 
> 510w right there..
> 
> you've got a 550w bronze? so what 70% eff.? 80% maybe?
> 
> so that means you PSU is actually only capable of 440w.
> 
> you are outta powerz!


Your wrong. it is a common error. If is a 550 watt psu it delivers 550 watts, no matter how inefficient it is. It only means it will draw way more than 550 watts if it is inefficient.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus
> 
> 82% eff. at max load. 550 x 0.82 = 451, at very best 550 x 0.85 = 467.5 (next certification which it does not have)
> LoL is based on WOW, so i'm likely to think it is single threaded.
> 
> an 8 core processor throttled should still have no issues playing a single threaded game.
> 
> He is out of power.
> 
> you cannot in any logical state of mind claim that a 80+ bronze has a 96% eff. rate.
> 
> simply not possible.


Once again I have to correct everyone here who incorrectly believes that efficiency effects power delivery. WRONG. Inefficiency effects power draw from your electric socket in the wall.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I made a post about what GPU I should get and checked the testing the 7850 comes just under the TI boost. if you get the non-boost version its not as good. Based on the price budget if that one is still the same price it seemed to be the best:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411178/need-best-bang-for-buck-gpu-can-you-help/10#post_20446075
> 
> plus its twin frozr which has good reviews


Remember if you decide to overclock your gpu, the AMD Radeons overclock beter than the Nvidia cards due to greater memory bandwidth. 256 bit vs 128 bit for Nvidia.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have started Holodeck XI and a build log if you are interested. not much there yest, but will be soon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


Hey red we've missed you! Give us the love!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Antaxious*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Gigabyte 990xa Ud3 has issues with the 8320?
> 
> I cant seem to get the throttling away. Its "overclocked" to only 4 ghz. the moment It is at 100 percent load It throttles 2.9 ghz to 4 ghz.
> 
> All power savings are off, or are there some secret hidden ones?
> Turbo is also off
> My temperatures with Intel burn test are 16-22 Idle and about 46 full load.
> 
> With optmisised settings ( all on default in bios)
> 
> the throttle is 2.9 ghz, 3.5 ghz and 3.7 ghz (doesnt even use turbo with is 4 ghz it seems, but i dont care)
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be out of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 230w for you vid card, 100w for board and hdd/ssd/odd, ram etc and prolly 180w ish for your oc'd *8320* at full load.
> 
> 510w right there..
> 
> you've got a 550w bronze? so what 70% eff.? 80% maybe?
> 
> so that means you PSU is actually only capable of 440w.
> 
> you are outta powerz!
Click to expand...

Wrong way around dude.

The rating is what it can do, the efficiency tells you how much it'll need to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you'd be out of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 230w for you vid card, 100w for board and hdd/ssd/odd, ram etc and prolly 180w ish for your oc'd *8320* at full load.
> 
> 510w right there..
> 
> you've got a 550w bronze? so what 70% eff.? 80% maybe?
> 
> so that means you PSU is actually only capable of 440w.
> 
> you are outta powerz!
> 
> 
> 
> Your wrong. it is a common error. If is a 550 watt psu it delivers 550 watts, no matter how inefficient it is. It only means it will draw way more than 550 watts if it is inefficient.
Click to expand...

^ Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Whats with all these new guys having problems with the UD3??? The UD3 is PERFECTLY capable of running a 8350. I ran a 8150 on mine and my UD3 didnt even have LLC because it was an early revision. Had 4.6GHz for 24/7. Seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger I believe Kyad mentioned the new revision Gigabyte boards have bios issues.
Click to expand...

The entire Rev 3.0 block, yup. It's Giga's first attempt at a UEFI for AMD. They didn't do so well with their first Intel one either. It'll get better soon enough, but not on this revision.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

again i realize the aspect of efficiency is incorrect as stated in the post after.

however, has anyone found any other reason why this might be happening to this poor chap?

regardless of the mistake in the efficiency, i still believe he is out of power. This is my opinion, just like an opinion i have every right to be of the wrong opinion.

maybe his board is going south i don't know. based on the information stated it sound like a power issue.

so now that we have the efficiency thing out of the fricken way, do you guy think he has ample power to run an OC'd gpu and a OC'd vish on that psu?

if you do? what do you think is wrong with his set up?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have started Holodeck XI and a build log if you are interested. not much there yest, but will be soon,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey red we've missed you! Give us the love!
Click to expand...

Where did I go?


----------



## Mega Man

Welcome !~ ThisMaySting


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> again i realize the aspect of efficiency is incorrect as stated in the post after.
> 
> however, has anyone found any other reason why this might be happening to this poor chap?
> 
> regardless of the mistake in the efficiency, i still believe he is out of power. This is my opinion, just like an opinion i have every right to be of the wrong opinion.
> 
> maybe his board is going south i don't know. based on the information stated it sound like a power issue.
> 
> so now that we have the efficiency thing out of the fricken way, do you guy think he has ample power to run an OC'd gpu and a OC'd vish on that psu?
> 
> if you do? what do you think is wrong with his set up?


Aging PSu and the new video card pushed him over the edge with both the v-card and cpu loaded.

1. he said he noticed this first after upgrading the video card, before he upgraded the proc. And now continues with the new proc.

2. he said that it doesnt do it with just the cpu loaded (prime 95) or with just the graphics card loaded. It when they are both being used that it trips out. (intense gaming)

Cool vrms and try a new / different PSU if possible.

Just screw a 60mm fan to the VRMs.




oh, and some good material regarding PSU info:

http://www.enthusiastpc.net/articles/00002/4.aspx


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Where did I go?


well the activity on this thread has been outrageous lately . Your last post was some 150 posts earlier . I didn't realize that was yesterday!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Where did I go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well the activity on this thread has been outrageous lately . Your last post was some 150 posts earlier . I didn't realize that was yesterday!
Click to expand...

I have noticed that as well. I have been a bit scarce , working on the plans for ...



ROFL


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @work right now but when i get home i cann make some suggestions
> 
> only will need a few zip ties and a fan...
> 
> pfft that aint crowded


Hehe. No overal i think it's pretty clean.
But i mean just the cables that are tied to the optical bay's.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice! And welcome! BUT Your RAM could be faster, tighten the timings a bit!


This ^^


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your wrong. it is a common error. If is a 550 watt psu it delivers 550 watts, no matter how inefficient it is. It only means it will draw way more than 550 watts if it is inefficient.


Thanks dude.

Never thought of it that way.
Although i always tend to buy a little overpowered. So it runs a bit cooler and longer.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Aging PSu and the new video card pushed him over the edge with both the v-card and cpu loaded.
> 
> 1. he said he noticed this first after upgrading the video card, before he upgraded the proc. And now continues with the new proc.
> 
> 2. he said that it doesnt do it with just the cpu loaded (prime 95) or with just the graphics card loaded. It when they are both being used that it trips out. (intense gaming)
> 
> Cool vrms and try a new / different PSU if possible.
> 
> Just screw a 60mm fan to the VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and some good material regarding PSU info:
> 
> http://www.enthusiastpc.net/articles/00002/4.aspx


Thanks for the inside. I will go on with the PSU rma then.
Yeah i can now hear the PSU protesting, bit of sound coming out of it. krr krr kghrr

That fan looks like it will fit like a glove between those fins. Thanks for the picture.

What about the spot fan for the northbridge? Not needed? Because i can't tell the temp with software or bios. But the sink gets real hot with the case closed.
Now i can keep my fingers on the sink for like 3-4 seconds before it hurts, while only browsing this site.


----------



## Chopper1591

One more thing.
As i can only RMA the psu, the 750w would still be enough for my rig right?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 5.2GHz something 8350 for benching, 2600RAM and a 7950 that clocks very well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DA D1NKY MACHINE!


Damn nice 1


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Aging PSu and the new video card pushed him over the edge with both the v-card and cpu loaded.
> 
> 1. he said he noticed this first after upgrading the video card, before he upgraded the proc. And now continues with the new proc.
> 
> 2. he said that it doesnt do it with just the cpu loaded (prime 95) or with just the graphics card loaded. It when they are both being used that it trips out. (intense gaming)


I think he means the other guy, with the brand new XFX 550 and the [email protected] that will throttle down to 2.9.


----------



## dmfree88

Once established as stable, should I turn back on some power saving features? to well, save power? Or could this possibly cause instabilities?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I think he means the other guy, with the brand new XFX 550 and the [email protected] that will throttle down to 2.9.


Yeah they keep confusing me with him haha

Mine also looks to throttle but i don't experience problems.
When i run IBT or prime it even throttles.


----------



## Alatar

Testing the 8350 on my 24/7 setup before going LN2 with it. Seems better than my 8320 that only did 5.95ghz with the same volts. So 8ghz might be possible?



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing the 8350 on my 24/7 setup before going LN2 with it. Seems better than my 8320 that only did 5.95ghz with the same volts. So 8ghz might be possible?
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794


Not entirely impossible. Good luck and keep it cool.

edit: Do a live stream







Haven't seen any for quite some time now..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Testing the 8350 on my 24/7 setup before going LN2 with it. Seems better than my 8320 that only did 5.95ghz with the same volts. So 8ghz might be possible?
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794


ONLY did 5,95ghz ?







I'm still hoping for only 5 haha

But i don't trust my h100 with that voltage.
Do you plan to 24/7 on LN2?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> ONLY did 5,95ghz ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping for only 5 haha
> 
> But i don't trust my h100 with that voltage.
> Do you plan to 24/7 on LN2?


One day of LN2 usage costs ~150€ ($197) for me so no lol.

I'm using this thing as my 24/7 solution:





Coldest you'll get for 24/7 usage without paying three times as much for a cascade and listening to the awful noise from it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> One day of LN2 usage costs ~150€ ($197) for me so no lol.
> 
> I'm using this thing as my 24/7 solution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coldest you'll get for 24/7 usage without paying three times as much for a cascade and listening to the awful noise from it.


Hehehe. Haven't had to chance to listen to it yet. But i feel you.

Whats the wattage of that thing?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hehehe. Haven't had to chance to listen to it yet. But i feel you.
> 
> Whats the wattage of that thing?


Depends a bit on what you're cooling (if you're referring to power draw).

But it's rated at 300W+ and will of course consume a bit more than the heat it's removing from the CPU. So 400W give or take?


----------



## darkelixa

Is there a new amd cpu comming out soon worth buying? Or is the 8350 the amd cpu for another year to come?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is there a new amd cpu comming out soon worth buying? Or is the 8350 the amd cpu for another year to come?


Steamroller is rumored to hit after the Kaveri APUs come out but those right now are rumored to have been delayed to April 2014.

And steamroller is nowhere to be seen on AMD's roadmaps. So waiting for it would be silly to say the least.


----------



## darkelixa

With the release of the AMD FX-9370, is it worth saving for that cpu or just go ahead and purchase the 8350?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Steamroller is rumored to hit after the Kaveri APUs come out but those right now are rumored to have been delayed to April 2014.
> 
> And steamroller is nowhere to be seen on AMD's roadmaps. So waiting for it would be silly to say the least.


I was reading an interview with AMD and they were hinting hard at APU push and the evolution of the desktop. Kinda got the notion straight CPUs were taking a backseat. If you consider the APU has AMD ahead of Intel they may concentrate on that to keep that lead while they can and get market share especially in the tablet laptop market. If they feel they have something in the new 28nm process then they may push a CPU line but I doubt it is going to get full frontal support over the APU line.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> With the release of the AMD FX-9370, is it worth saving for that cpu or just go ahead and purchase the 8350?


Realistically the best idea is to just get a 8320.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> With the release of the AMD FX-9370, is it worth saving for that cpu or just go ahead and purchase the 8350?


Price being so close and depends on your Over clock ability. If you can OC then 8350. Not comfortable then 9370. Besides in a bit the price may drop. But keep in mind these are limited supply sales, not on the level of 8350 stock.


----------



## darkelixa

Why is a 8320 better than a 8350? There isnt that much of a price difference between the two


----------



## Alatar

Well there's a $40 difference.

And you get basically the same thing with both. 8350s are maybe a bit better binned but it's still the silicon lottery with both. I honestly haven't seen a big difference between 8350s and 8320s in OC capabilities. Honestly I'm not sure I've seen any difference.

But if you want to pay the $40 for that peace of mind then yeah sure, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mombasa69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is there a new amd cpu comming out soon worth buying? Or is the 8350 the amd cpu for another year to come?


The FX-8350 is plenty enough for another year or 2, hint; next gen consoles are all AMD 8 core cpu's with Radeon graphics, the new ported games will run nicely optimised on a 8350 based PC, think about getting the new Radeon GPU out in October.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Even if AMD somehow did manage to go out of business (which I highly doubt, someone would buy them from somewhere, look at their fabs, someone bought them and they were ****ed), it's not like AMD CPUs would suddenly stop working.
> 
> And we live in an Intel world now. You don't simply buy a new CPU and put it in your motherboard and see substantial performance gains when a new generation of CPUs comes out. You pretty much have to buy a motherboard + CPU regardless of what happens. And, worst case scenario if AMD does go out of business, you just buy an Intel board and CPU and move on. I mean, hell, if you saw that one article, you might have to buy a CPU + motherboard since Intel is contemplating switching to soldered on CPUs.
> 
> But I'm going to go on one of my angry rants about how everyone goes, "imagine what would happen if AMD went out of business, x86 CPUs would suck!" and then I rant about how x86 performance from 2004 netburst single core p4 to core i7 920 in 2008 is a hell of a lot bigger jump than quad core i7 920 in 2008 to i7 3770k in 2012. And about how you have to pay for the privilege to overclock your CPU with a K version, even though it's been free for 30+ years. And how sockets change all the time. And how a 91mm^2 i3 chip is being sold for $129. And how Intel just cuts features off of lower tier chips (like virtualization). The x86 market is already ****, if you waited 4 years after buying a p4 system in 2004 you had a damn good reason to upgrade in 2008 to a core system. If you bought an i7 920 in 2008, you have almost no reason to upgrade to i7 3770k 4 years later in 2012 unless you want to do something like me. Compilng Blender on Gentoo to use FMA and all that fun stuff and cut the render time on my benchmark file from close to 3 minutes on my 4ghz i7 920 to 50 seconds on 5ghz FX 8350 with FMA4 and stuff (yes, it really is almost 3 times faster at Blender rendering than my Intel i7 920 at 4ghz when the FX 8350 uses FMA4 and all the other good CFLAGS from the gentoo wiki and GCC 4.6+). But you don't see anyone taking advantage of those instructions and you just see AMD getting clobbered in benchmarks like SuperPI and unpatched versions of Skyrim that love x87 instructions because the majority of review sites are **** and ran by people who want to bend over for whoever gives them free silicon, and Nvidia and Intel just love to throw in a free handjob when they get done with review sites. Not all of them are bad, but a ton of them are.
> 
> 
> 
> seriously good point(s)...and a haha to the silicon
Click to expand...

+1 to all of that! I also think that if AMD really put their heads together and really consolidated their resources and R&D. If you think about it they are making good money from GPU's. So if they ported some of the R&D money from GPU development (Not enough to hamper development) to CPU and they stopped wasting money on these other gimmiks such as Radeon memory and SSD's They could possibly have a much larger R&D base for CPU development. Then we might see them become a little more competitive and Intel might unlock their lower processors again.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Not entirely impossible. Good luck and keep it cool.
> 
> edit: Do a live stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen any for quite some time now..


Didn't see the edit before.

This is actually possible. Does anyone know if you can use a htc one as a webcam somehow?







That'd be the best quality video cam I have available lol.


----------



## darkelixa

I got my 770 gigabyte 2gb at the moment Wont be upgrading till at least the next release of the amd gpus. Defiantly going to buy the sabertooth rv2 + 8350 once they come back to stock levels, sabertooth seems to be very hard to get at the moment


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I got my 770 gigabyte 2gb at the moment Wont be upgrading till at least the next release of the amd gpus. Defiantly going to buy the sabertooth rv2 + 8350 once they come back to stock levels, sabertooth seems to be very hard to get at the moment


A lot of the boards fell out of stock. Maybe seeing that AMD is done with 32nm production. It was originally speculated that the new 9590 chip was the reason, thinking the manufacturers were making new boards. But it seems most just did a new bios update with existing boards.


----------



## darkelixa

So AMD is at the end of the line and companies arent getting there boards anymore?? I asked about 3 companies today and they all said there supplier had no asus sabertooths left


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I was reading an interview with AMD and they were hinting hard at APU push and the evolution of the desktop. Kinda got the notion straight CPUs were taking a backseat. If you consider the APU has AMD ahead of Intel they may concentrate on that to keep that lead while they can and get market share especially in the tablet laptop market. If they feel they have something in the new 28nm process then they may push a CPU line but I doubt it is going to get full frontal support over the APU line.




http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=34823039&postcount=1020

Their main product is APU now. But they can't fit 3 modules in laptop form it seems, not yet at least so they won't make em for the desktop either. I am still expecting them to dish out another FX line up next year but 3-4 module only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So AMD is at the end of the line and companies arent getting there boards anymore?? I asked about 3 companies today and they all said there supplier had no asus sabertooths left


There is a new edition of sabertooth out I think, GEN 3 or so, they may got rid of their old stock waiting for this one. Can you find any crosshair V in stock over there? What's the price?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So AMD is at the end of the line and companies arent getting there boards anymore?? I asked about 3 companies today and they all said there supplier had no asus sabertooths left


No just end of 32nm they are going to 28nm.

They will make more boards but they probably were holding out to see if they could handle the 9590 ( and they could) and now wait to make sure AMD is indeed going to stay with AM3+.


----------



## darkelixa

If i had to go down the fm2 line i would of just went another intel product, no point dishing out money on a low-mid budget cpu


----------



## darkelixa

From what i read, the gen 3 was a limited edition


----------



## darkelixa

Crosshair is 309 Aud


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> From what i read, the gen 3 was a limited edition


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FXGEN3_R20/

Are you sure? Seems pretty normal product to me.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @work right now but when i get home i cann make some suggestions
> 
> only will need a few zip ties and a fan...
> 
> pfft that aint crowded


Back from work already?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Not entirely impossible. Good luck and keep it cool.
> 
> edit: Do a live stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen any for quite some time now..
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see the edit before.
> 
> This is actually possible. Does anyone know if you can use a htc one as a webcam somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be the best quality video cam I have available lol.
Click to expand...

No idea. My google skillz are on vacation and so am I. This is as close I could get: http://www.skipser.com/p/2/p/android-as-webcam.html
I don't know anything about phones, though. As long as I can make phone calls, I'm good.


----------



## darkelixa

On the aus asus page only revision 2 is listed


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> No idea. My google skillz are on vacation and so am I. This is as close I could get: http://www.skipser.com/p/2/p/android-as-webcam.html
> I don't know anything about phones, though. As long as I can make phone calls, I'm good.


seems fairly simple.

I'll consider a livestream.

I actually also have two other possibly 8ghz capable CPUs, one intel chip and one athlon. So I might do a few hour stream where I try to break 8ghz on multiple CPUs


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> seems fairly simple.
> 
> I'll consider a livestream.
> 
> I actually also have two other possibly 8ghz capable CPUs, one intel chip and one athlon. So I might do a few hour stream where I try to break 8ghz on multiple CPUs


Really? an athlon 8ghz capable


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> seems fairly simple.
> 
> I'll consider a livestream.
> 
> I actually also have two other possibly 8ghz capable CPUs, one intel chip and one athlon. So I might do a few hour stream where I try to break 8ghz on multiple CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? an athlon 8ghz capable
Click to expand...

Sempron's have been notorious for 7-8GHz under LN2 as well.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Really? an athlon 8ghz capable


The new athlons. I have a 760K coming. No one has tried it on LN2 yet as far as I know but it's basically a 6800K without the igpu. And 6800Ks do 8ghz easy on the right board.


----------



## Chopper1591

Nobody else?

How can i mount a 120mm fan so it blows over the NB and MOSFET:


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nobody else?
> 
> How can i mount a 120mm fan so it blows over the NB and MOSFET:


Antec Spot cool
http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx
http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/SpotCool-100/0-761345-75050-9.aspx


----------



## Rangerjr1

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Good morning everyone!


Morning









What time is it there?


----------



## Mickey_C1000

Need a bit of help getting really bad fps from my new 7950's in cross fire with detail on medium to low but get a decent 3dmark score


I am running at about 4.8ghz with my 8350 NB and HT are at 2600 and running 2 sticks of 2133 4gb gskill mem. Any ideas?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time is it there?


17:13 lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> One more thing.
> As i can only RMA the psu, the 750w would still be enough for my rig right?


provided your not running a pair of overpowered gpu's then yes.

I've got a 600w and a single gpu that is oc'd to the max trixx will let me do. i got some room to play


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> Need a bit of help getting really bad fps from my new 7950's in cross fire with detail on medium to low but get a decent 3dmark score
> 
> 
> I am running at about 4.8ghz with my 8350 NB and HT are at 2600 and running 2 sticks of 2133 4gb gskill mem. Any ideas?


Up your HT multi one notch. Helps alot. As long as it isn't over 3000mhz you should be fine. Prob help CF.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Up your HT multi one notch. Helps alot. As long as it isn't over 3000mhz you should be fine. Prob help CF.


Doubt HT will help unless the 2 gpus can fully saturate it and become bottlenecked from it. Only then will increasing HT help.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> provided your not running a pair of overpowered gpu's then yes.
> 
> I've got a 600w and a single gpu that is oc'd to the max trixx will let me do. i got some room to play


All right, thought so but thanks anyway







.

And did you by chance have time to give me some tips to cool the NB better? Like you said yesterday.
Because i am about to buy this:
http://www.thermalright.com/products/index.php?act=data&cat_id=8&id=107
But i can't find info if it will fit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Back from work already?


bah, thread got flooded and i gapped..

on it right away LMAO


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

kk, Where the red box is, that is where your gunna wanna mount your fan.

get some dual sided 3M and stick one edge to the h100 block and the other side should be able to rest on those USB ports on the left.

psst... your missing a screw holding your MOBO down,


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> bah, thread got flooded and i gapped..
> 
> on it right away LMAO


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> kk, Where the red box is, that is where your gunna wanna mount your fan.
> 
> get some dual sided 3M and stick one edge to the h100 block and the other side should be able to rest on those USB ports on the left.
> 
> psst... your missing a screw holding your MOBO down,


Wicked







Why couldn't i came up with that.

But i just had an reboot again half an hour ago, took the side panel of directly and felt the NB(not the MOSFET) and that was very hot. Couldn't keep my finger on it for 1 second


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Wicked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't i came up with that.
> 
> But i just had an reboot again half an hour ago, took the side panel of directly and felt the NB(not the MOSFET) and that was very hot. Couldn't keep my finger on it for 1 second


Wow, how did it get that hot?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Guys, i just realized when i bench at 1.63v my temps reach 70-80 degrees on core. My CPU never crashed or throttled lol. Man these chips are tough, even tougher when coupled with a TUF (HEHEHEHEH LE PUNS) mobo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Wicked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't i came up with that.
> 
> But i just had an reboot again half an hour ago, took the side panel of directly and felt the NB(not the MOSFET) and that was very hot. Couldn't keep my finger on it for 1 second


another thought, but this would require disassembling EVERYTHING

if those VRM heat sinks are removable, try it. whatever holding them down might have gone south. but take care to make sure the thermal tape is back in place on the VRMS and make sure there is good pressure.

reason i say this is when i was installing my cooler first time one of the spare rungs cause havoc with the heat sink.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> kk, Where the red box is, that is where your gunna wanna mount your fan.
> 
> get some dual sided 3M and stick one edge to the h100 block and the other side should be able to rest on those USB ports on the left.
> 
> psst... your missing a screw holding your MOBO down,
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't i came up with that.
> 
> But i just had an reboot again half an hour ago, took the side panel of directly and felt the NB(not the MOSFET) and that was very hot. Couldn't keep my finger on it for 1 second
Click to expand...

Antec Spot Cool bro. It should be able to keep those VRM's cool. Get the 100mm model it should do it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys, i just realized when i bench at 1.63v my temps reach 70-80 degrees on core. My CPU never crashed or throttled lol. Man these chips are tough, even tougher when coupled with a TUF (HEHEHEHEH LE PUNS) mobo.


lulz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> another thought, but this would require disassembling EVERYTHING
> 
> if those VRM heat sinks are removable, try it. whatever holding them down might have gone south. but take care to make sure the thermal tape is back in place on the VRMS and make sure there is good pressure.
> 
> reason i say this is when i was installing my cooler first time one of the spare rungs cause havoc with the heat sink.


The push pins look fine to me.. I already pushed both sinks down by hand do ensure good contact.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys, i just realized when i bench at 1.63v my temps reach 70-80 degrees on core. My CPU never crashed or throttled lol. Man these chips are tough, even tougher when coupled with a TUF (HEHEHEHEH LE PUNS) mobo.


Yeah i saw somewhere that these chips just push on till they poof.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Antec Spot Cool bro. It should be able to keep those VRM's cool. Get the 100mm model it should do it.


Why do everyone keep talking about the VRM. I say the NORTHBRIDGE sink feels really hot most of the time, and after the reboot occurs it felt even hotter.
Sure the VRM's would like to run cooler but they idle @ ~25c and under load don't go higher than 70c most of the time they stay at around 60c.

As i have a spare fan lying around i will try the thing FlailScHLAMP advised.
And i will either go with the Thermalright HR-05 ifx for the northbridge or the spotcool.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wow, how did it get that hot?


Lol you tell me. If i knew this i wasn't posting here the last few days


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Why do everyone keep talking about the VRM. I say the NORTHBRIDGE sink feels really hot most of the time, and after the reboot occurs it felt even hotter.
> Sure the VRM's would like to run cooler but they idle @ ~25c and under load don't go higher than 70c most of the time they stay at around 60c.
> 
> As i have a spare fan lying around i will try the thing FlailScHLAMP advised.
> And i will either go with the Thermalright HR-05 ifx for the northbridge or the spotcool.


OK, whats your NB voltage at and CPU/NB voltage?

if you under 1.3-1.35v on those it is likely your VRMS.

and push pin contact? *facepalm*

covering that area i highlighted with a fan with work for both VRM and NB

(nb is the one between the cpu and gpu, vrm is between cpu and back of case)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> another thought, but this would require disassembling EVERYTHING
> 
> if those VRM heat sinks are removable, try it. whatever holding them down might have gone south. but take care to make sure the thermal tape is back in place on the VRMS and make sure there is good pressure.
> 
> reason i say this is when i was installing my cooler first time one of the spare rungs cause havoc with the heat sink.


This is why I screw / nutted mine down...



Oh and my NB will burn my finger if the computer is doing anything! Stable as a clam in sand though...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OK, whats your NB voltage at and CPU/NB voltage?
> 
> if you under 1.3-1.35v on those it is likely your VRMS.
> 
> and push pin contact? *facepalm*
> 
> covering that area i highlighted with a fan with work for both VRM and NB
> 
> (nb is the one between the cpu and gpu, vrm is between cpu and back of case)


Oh yeah i can place a bit downwards so it blow's on the VRM and NB you are right







.

And i know which is NB and VRM... It's not like this is my first pc lol. Been messing with hardware since i was 9 years old(24 now).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> This is why I screw / nutted mine down...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my NB will burn my finger if the computer is doing anything! Stable as a clam in sand though...


This helps, first i was like oh it's warm so it is working correctly







. But then i never had the reboot issue.

I will do the fan trick and see if it helps.
I'll still send my psu for RMA since i already have the ticket. A new PSU won't hurt anyway







.

Some people said something about cpu and gpu load worked but combined the error occurred.

So i did a short run of IBT and Furmark at the same time:

Opened the case and felt the VRM, was pretty warm. Felt the NB and was like ohh k that one is def. hotter


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh yeah i can place a bit downwards so it blow's on the VRM and NB you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And i know which is NB and VRM... It's not like this is my first pc lol. Been messing with hardware since i was 9 years old(24 now).


BTW nb and cpu-nb voltages both are at stock. Don't know the exact value.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> This is why I screw / nutted mine down...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and my NB will burn my finger if the computer is doing anything! Stable as a clam in sand though...
> 
> 
> 
> This helps, first i was like oh it's warm so it is working correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But then i never had the reboot issue.
> 
> I will do the fan trick and see if it helps.
> I'll still send my psu for RMA since i already have the ticket. A new PSU won't hurt anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some people said something about cpu and gpu load worked but combined the error occurred.
> 
> So i did a short run of IBT and Furmark at the same time:
> 
> Opened the case and felt the VRM, was pretty warm. Felt the NB and was like ohh k that one is def. hotter
Click to expand...

It does not take a massive spot fan either to control temps nicely for the VRM and the NB. i have a sub 20dB 80mm on mine (UD7) and under heavy OC the the direct airflow and outward spreading airflow control temps beaytifully. My NB/VRM never sees 40c. Stays mainly around 36-38c


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It does not take a massive spot fan either to control temps nicely for the VRM and the NB. i have a sub 20dB 80mm on mine (UD7) and under heavy OC the the direct airflow and outward spreading airflow control temps beaytifully. My NB/VRM never sees 40c. Stays mainly around 36-38c


Oh cool.
But as i have some spare 120mm fans laying around i may just slap one of those over the sinks.

Thanks for the numbers


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> BTW nb and cpu-nb voltages both are at stock. Don't know the exact value.


ya defiantly try to cover both!

with those voltages at stock.. i don't know why it heating up so much

i would check what my nb feels like but i kinda can't get to it...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It does not take a massive spot fan either to control temps nicely for the VRM and the NB. i have a sub 20dB 80mm on mine (UD7) and under heavy OC the the direct airflow and outward spreading airflow control temps beaytifully. My NB/VRM never sees 40c. Stays mainly around 36-38c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool.
> But as i have some spare 120mm fans laying around i may just slap one of those over the sinks.
> 
> Thanks for the numbers
Click to expand...

Oh no thats great







I was just saying you don't need to throw a 120mm at it you don't want to
Good luck with it Chopper


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya defiantly try to cover both!
> 
> with those voltages at stock.. i don't know why it heating up so much
> 
> i would check what my nb feels like but i kinda can't get to it...


Haha that looks hard indeed.
But i doubt your temps would be high as you have plenty of air there from the cpu cooler.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha that looks hard indeed.
> But i doubt your temps would be high as you have plenty of air there from the cpu cooler.


ya 7 of my 9 fans are in that general vicinity.

when i added the rear fan to the cooler i needed to add to one for the back of the vrms and nb kuz the fan blocked some airflow


----------



## Red1776

OOORRR...you could just get one of these. It keeps everything cool...


----------



## Chopper1591

Found one of these lying around


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OOORRR...you could just get one of these. It keeps everything cool...


Yeah i totally want that...
Maybe later when the budget allows


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OOORRR...you could just get one of these. It keeps everything cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i totally want that...
> Maybe later when the budget allows
Click to expand...

LOL I was speaking of the lower right corner of the pic


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> LOL I was speaking of the lower right corner of the pic


Hahaha


----------



## pethell

Hi

Im new here, been a lurker for ages..

I am thinking about getting a Fx 8350 and wondered whats a good motherboard to use with them and either an air cooler or im thinking of splashing out and getting a watercooling kit

Is water really good with this cpu?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OOORRR...you could just get one of these. It keeps everything cool...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah i totally want that...
> Maybe later when the budget allows


Well the flux capacitor was only included with the Limited Edition "Supa Powa" 8350's.

But can be handily supplemented with the more readily available (and DIY) Fusion Reactor...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Crosshair is 309 Aud


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Lol you tell me. If i knew this i wasn't posting here the last few days


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> BTW nb and cpu-nb voltages both are at stock. Don't know the exact value.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> One more thing.
> As i can only RMA the psu, the 750w would still be enough for my rig right?


Triple, quad, triple and penta posts respectively.

Please don't do that.

Either learn how to edit your posts to respond to more than one person, learn to use multi-quote, or just respond to multiple people in one post. Whatever you decide, stop posting many times in a row, especially back to back. All it does is spam the thread, and everyone's subscriptions page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OOORRR...you could just get one of these. It keeps everything cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i totally want that...
> Maybe later when the budget allows
Click to expand...

The joke is the flux capacitor. He's not actually referring to his cooling.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well the flux capacitor was only included with the Limited Edition "Supa Powa" 8350's.
> 
> But can be handily supplemented with the more readily available (and DIY) Fusion Reactor...


Haha wth









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Triple, quad, triple and penta posts respectively.
> 
> Please don't do that.
> 
> Either learn how to edit your posts to respond to more than one person, learn to use multi-quote, or just respond to multiple people in one post. Whatever you decide, stop posting many times in a row, especially back to back. All it does is spam the thread, and everyone's subscriptions page.
> The joke is the flux capacitor. He's not actually referring to his cooling.


Ok sorry. Still need to learn the basics. My fault.

BTW:
I don't know how to fit this

It's a bit big for that spot i guess


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im new here, been a lurker for ages..
> 
> I am thinking about getting a Fx 8350 and wondered whats a good motherboard to use with them and either an air cooler or im thinking of splashing out and getting a watercooling kit
> 
> Is water really good with this cpu?


If you are planning on doing moderate to heavy OC'ing water is a good option, but if you go with water you will want a bespoke system or a good quality kit above the capability of the H-100 (for heavier OC'ing.
If you want to go big air the likes of the Thermalright Silver Arrow, Phanteks , Noctua NH-D14 ( moderate OC'ing)

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7/UD5/UD3
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-z
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0/3.0
ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
Sapphire 990FX Pure Black
These are all good and have the VRM power delivery to handle the FX -83xx CPU's


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well the flux capacitor was only included with the Limited Edition "Supa Powa" 8350's.
> 
> But can be handily supplemented with the more readily available (and DIY) Fusion Reactor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha wth
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Well the flux capacitor was only included with the Limited Edition "Supa Powa" 8350's.


Of course, of course it was...my bad hehe

That looks like part of the Hadron super collider at CERN lol


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Of course, of course it was...my bad hehe
> 
> That looks like part of the Hadron super collider at CERN lol


Pretty much, just without the whole propulsion near the speed of light thing...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Of course, of course it was...my bad hehe
> 
> That looks like part of the Hadron super collider at CERN lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much, just without the whole propulsion near the speed of light thing...
Click to expand...

well they are adding to it again! maybe when it goes online again in 2015 they will have hyper light speed going and discover the other 4 Higgs Boson particles....
or they will inadvertently open up a singularity and swallow the Earth up...Hehe


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> If you are planning on doing moderate to heavy OC'ing water is a good option, but if you go with water you will want a bespoke system or a good quality kit above the capability of the H-100 (for heavier OC'ing.
> If you want to go big air the likes of the Thermalright Silver Arrow, Phanteks , Noctua NH-D14 ( moderate OC'ing)
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7/UD5/UD3
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-z
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0/3.0
> ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> Sapphire 990FX Pure Black
> These are all good and have the VRM power delivery to handle the FX -83xx CPU's


Hi thanks for your reply

Im looking at either noctua nh d14 or a rasa or raystorm kit with either a sabertooth or the m5a99fx

why are things hard to decide on


----------



## MadGoat

I'll be honest, for the money...

a h220 /h320 kit combined with a res of choice does an amazing job vs. full loop kits. And before all the "full loop" folks start hating... I have used, built many full loops. I wouldn't suggest to use it to cool a system with multi GPU blocks and a oc'd CPU ... but it can be handily upgraded with multi rads. I like the simplicity of it and the "compact" nature vs. a 3c drop of a full loop.

food for thought.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Didn't see the edit before.
> 
> This is actually possible. Does anyone know if you can use a htc one as a webcam somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be the best quality video cam I have available lol.


I think you can with some trickery. I believe there is a webcam app or two on the play store. Else it's down to breaking out Eclipse an writing one yourself







It's that kind of thinking that leads to my lack of sleep


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll be honest, for the money...
> 
> a h220 /h320 kit combined with a res of choice does an amazing job vs. full loop kits. And before all the "full loop" folks start hating... I have used, built many full loops. I wouldn't suggest to use it to cool a system with multi GPU blocks and a oc'd CPU ... but it can be handily upgraded with multi rads. I like the simplicity of it and the "compact" nature vs. a 3c drop of a full loop.
> 
> food for thought.


I hope pethell didn't take me wrong
Quote:


> you will want a bespoke system or a good quality kit above the capability of the H-100 (for heavier OC'ing.


I agree, the full bespoke system is for the multi GPU, or hardcore OC'r and you can always upgrade a kit like Mad described as well


----------



## Chopper1591

Managed to squeeze the fan in:

A bit ghetto, it's held in place by zip ties around the h100 tubes









Don't seem to make much of a difference:

Only managed to shave about 3c off the VRM(temperature 3)

Will run this while gaming and see if it helps.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I hope pethell didn't take me wrong
> [/COLOR]
> 
> I agree, the full bespoke system is for the multi GPU, or hardcore OC'r and you can always upgrade a kit like Mad described as well


its addictive, but make sure you have enough room (and money) and can control urges not to buy more (usually un-needed)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Managed to squeeze the fan in:
> 
> A bit ghetto, it's held in place by zip ties around the h100 tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't seem to make much of a difference:
> 
> Only managed to shave about 3c off the VRM(temperature 3)
> 
> Will run this while gaming and see if it helps.


which orientation? pulling or pushing?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> which orientation? pulling or pushing?


You can find out by looking at the fan lol


----------



## Tarnix

Woohoo, my VRM died this morning while folding.








This will be a painful 3-4 weeks on the phenom and I hope the aging M4a87TD doesn't explose on me...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Woohoo, my VRM died this morning while folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be a painful 3-4 weeks on the phenom and I hope the aging M4a87TD doesn't explose on me...


Get a sabertooth, their VRMs are more durable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You can find out by looking at the fan lol


looks like a white blur to me, maybe my eyes are bad :/


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> looks like a white blur to me, maybe my eyes are bad :/


I think its blowing air onto the mobo.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I think its blowing air onto the mobo.


This ^^

Made the picture with my phone. The flash wasn't very friendly here








Now while playing GRID the vrm stayed @ 40c


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This ^^
> 
> Made the picture with my phone. The flash wasn't very friendly here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now while playing GRID the vrm stayed @ 40c


how does nb feel now?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This ^^
> 
> Made the picture with my phone. The flash wasn't very friendly here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now while playing GRID the vrm stayed @ 40c


What are you using to measure the vrm temp? I am still waiting on frozencpu to get some probes in, but I have an IR thermometer. Would prefer some way to keep a probe or thermocouple on it.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

How often do you guys refill the coolant inside the loops?

My coolant is EK ''water clear'', but now looks less clear than 4 months.......


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> how does nb feel now?


Still pretty warm but definitely cooler.

This was my first try. Maybe i will settle with smaller fans that can be directly mounted on the vrm and nb. Now the fan sits like 10cm away from the sink.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> What are you using to measure the vrm temp? I am still waiting on frozencpu to get some probes in, but I have an IR thermometer. Would prefer some way to keep a probe or thermocouple on it.


I use hwinfo64.
I know physical measurement is better but i don't have the tools.
At least this way i can see if it lowers. Don't care if the temp measured is off a bit.

The temp is not my main concern.
If the system stays on while gaming i am happy


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGGW3MI?ie=UTF8&tag=cw01-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00DGGW3MI

DREAM BIG


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DGGW3MI?ie=UTF8&tag=cw01-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00DGGW3MI
> 
> DREAM BIG


meh better off with a 8320/50, essentially the same thing.

only real bonus is the warranty @5ghz

wait for SR


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> meh better off with a 8320/50, essentially the same thing.
> 
> only real bonus is the warranty @5ghz
> 
> wait for SR


My 4.8GHz with optimized NB and RAM outperforms a 5ghz 9590 or whatever with almost 300 points 3dmark11.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Steamroller is rumored to hit after the Kaveri APUs come out but those right now are rumored to have been delayed to April 2014.
> 
> And steamroller is nowhere to be seen on AMD's roadmaps. So waiting for it would be silly to say the least.


Just 6 weeks ago AMD stated that Kaveri is on time for the 4th quarter. I have seen no credible information to contradict that. I hope it is true that an FX 8core steamroller will be available in early 2014 as you say it is rumored. I like most others are completely baffled as to what is likely to happen. Seonx is the strong negative voice, stating it will be late 2014 at best. Others thinkl it may never happen. There is one absolute truth. We will know by early November, I have it on the word of an AMD exec from Austin that the updated roadmap for the desktop will be released no later than the AMD developers conference, now called the APU Conference this November.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hehehe. Haven't had to chance to listen to it yet. But i feel you.
> 
> Whats the wattage of that thing?


That is a phase change refrigeration unit correct?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is a phase change refrigeration unit correct?


Yeah

Edit:

I just did about 1,5 hours of GRID on 4.2ghz @ 1,375v(bios)/1,325v(hwinfo64)
gpu(7950 vapor-x) was pushing pretty hard with vsync off. Topped at 67c on the core and 70c and 69c on the vrm's

Cpu maxed at 41c and motherboard vrm maxed at 45c.

Pretty happy now. Will test more tomorrow to see if the reboot stays away.

First to do now:
Bedtime


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I just did about 1,5 hours of GRID on 4.2ghz @ 1,375v(bios)/1,325v(hwinfo64)
> gpu(7950 vapor-x) was pushing pretty hard with vsync off. Topped at 67c on the core and 70c and 69c on the vrm's
> 
> Cpu maxed at 41c and motherboard vrm maxed at 45c.
> 
> Pretty happy now. Will test more tomorrow to see if the reboot stays away.
> 
> First to do now:
> Bedtime


this on a 8320 ya? or 8350?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Woohoo, my VRM died this morning while folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be a painful 3-4 weeks on the phenom and I hope the aging M4a87TD doesn't explose on me...
> 
> 
> 
> Get a sabertooth, their VRMs are more durable.
Click to expand...

I don't want my PC to look like Watto's Shop/Wald's Parts, thanks.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Woohoo, my VRM died this morning while folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be a painful 3-4 weeks on the phenom and I hope the aging M4a87TD doesn't explose on me...
> 
> 
> 
> Get a sabertooth, their VRMs are more durable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my PC to look like Watto's Shop/Wald's Parts, thanks.
Click to expand...

Just curious, what is "Wald's parts"?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just curious, what is "Wald's parts"?


http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Wald%27s_Parts


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't want my PC to look like Watto's Shop/Wald's Parts, thanks.


Mine doesnt look like a single use grill though.


----------



## Rangerjr1

DP


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Just curious, what is "Wald's parts"?
> 
> 
> 
> http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Wald%27s_Parts
Click to expand...

Ahh. gotcha. thanks


----------



## Tarnix

I wasn't talking about your rig, so please don't insult mine.

I was talking about having a bunch of different-colored parts in the same place. Can we just stay away from taking everything personal and insulting each other?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I wasn't talking about your rig, I was talking about having a bunch of different-colored parts in the same place. Can we just stay away from taking everything personal and insulting each other?


??? what are you talking about? I like your rig. I just never knew wattos shop was aka "Walds shop"


----------



## Tarnix

That was in response to Ranger, not you


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> That was in response to Ranger, not you


...oh...nevermind


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I wasn't talking about your rig, so please don't insult mine.
> 
> I was talking about having a bunch of different-colored parts in the same place. Can we just stay away from taking everything personal and insulting each other?


Whos rig were you talking about then?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I wasn't talking about your rig, so please don't insult mine.
> 
> I was talking about having a bunch of different-colored parts in the same place. Can we just stay away from taking everything personal and insulting each other?
> 
> 
> 
> Whos rig were you talking about then?
Click to expand...

The Sabertooth in general? Or at minimum what the Saber would look like in his rig.


----------



## Tarnix

^this.
The sabertooth is camo and or sand-themed. my build is red and black. That clashes so hard I lost a few cells imagining it.

As I said, take it easy on the personal attacks, man...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Still pretty warm but definitely cooler.
> 
> This was my first try. Maybe i will settle with smaller fans that can be directly mounted on the vrm and nb. Now the fan sits like 10cm away from the sink.
> I use hwinfo64.
> I know physical measurement is better but i don't have the tools.
> At least this way i can see if it lowers. Don't care if the temp measured is off a bit.
> 
> The temp is not my main concern.
> If the system stays on while gaming i am happy


Finally have the time to get on and tell you: When I first got this MSI 990fxa-gd80 board the vrms/nb heat sink was extremely hot, nearly felt it was gonna burn me if I left my finger on it. Being the ******* that I am, took it upon my self to add the fan blowing on it. After that just barely warm to the touch. Not sure if it was a break-in kinda thing, but it is fixed so to speak now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> ^this.
> The sabertooth is camo and or sand-themed. my build is red and black. That clashes so hard I lost a few cells imagining it.
> 
> As I said, take it easy on the personal attacks, man...


Are you accusing me of verbally attacking you on a personal level?


----------



## d1nky

yea bullies arent appreciated in here ranger.

and the saber is dog ugly, chav ugly indeed!


----------



## Red1776

Thats beautiful!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats beautiful!


I got R1.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats beautiful!


mo prettier


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> mo prettier
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But does it perform anywhere CLOSE to sabertooths?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mo prettier
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

defeat conceded.


----------



## d1nky

mines ok......

had to get my willy out for comparison lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

FIRST AND BEST SABERTOOTH THERE IS. BTW GUYS HOW DO I STOP YELLING? IM NEW TO THIS GUISE


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST AND BEST SABERTOOTH THERE IS. BTW GUYS HOW DO I STOP YELLING? IM NEW TO THIS GUISE


VOMIT


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> mines ok......
> 
> had to get my willy out for comparison lol


Of course this is the prettiest iof all of them we can all agree


----------



## Durquavian

I have to admit the look of the MSI is pretty. Not why I bought it, still not sure why I bought it.


----------



## d1nky

^^^ i dont



@ red i edited my pic because it didnt show the mobo lol

and it says professional, so someone has to be grown up and not pretty


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ i dont


YEAH BABY!

we have a winner!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ i dont


Where are the VRM heatsinks lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where are the VRM heatsinks lol


This looks like some of the mobos that the new guys joining this thread tries to use 8350s on.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Yeah...the sabertooth looks pretty good on its own, but I have to agree, its hard to match it up with things in the case. I like the looks of my UD3 a LOT better than the sabertooth, but I can deal with the looks for the better board, so far I am loving the sabertooth. I'm still getting used to the differences, but Ive already got a higher stable OC than I had on the UD3, and I have literally spent 10 minutes playing with the OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> This looks like some of the mobos that the new guys joining this thread tries to use 8350s on.


Haha!


----------



## d1nky

looks like a pink asus m5a78 hahaha but better!


----------



## d1nky

nah the saber in this build is awesome..... someone truly done it justice

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186828&page=3


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Yeah...the sabertooth looks pretty good on its own, but I have to agree, its hard to match it up with things in the case. I like the looks of my UD3 a LOT better than the sabertooth, but I can deal with the looks for the better board, so far I am loving the sabertooth. I'm still getting used to the differences, but Ive already got a higher stable OC than I had on the UD3, and I have literally spent 10 minutes playing with the OC.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> This looks like some of the mobos that the new guys joining this thread tries to use 8350s on.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
Click to expand...

really? I beat the hell out of that thing.

ROFL J/k


----------



## BritishBob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


THATS NOT AM3+!

Though i hope AMD can make LGA mobos ...


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...one is trying to cheat!


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> really? I beat the hell out of that thing.
> 
> ROFL J/k


Haha, if I didn't know better, I would think this thing was brand new! Really loving it so far, hoping to have some time to overclock more this weekend, but I have a feeling temps will hold me at right over 4.8, at least for IBT/Prime stable.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> really? I beat the hell out of that thing.
> 
> ROFL J/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, if I didn't know better, I would think this thing was brand new! Really loving it so far, hoping to have some time to overclock more this weekend, but I have a feeling temps will hold me at right over 4.8, at least for IBT/Prime stable.
Click to expand...

well it's only undergone a thorough stabilization reassurance program.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> defeat conceded.


lol clearly I cheat.

Always thought this was a pretty board. It would look great in my Stryker









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## M3TAl

Just gotta enjoy enthusiasts love for inanimate objects







. Doesn't matter if it's cars, guitars, mobos, or beers. We'll ramble on about them for eons.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im new here, been a lurker for ages..
> 
> I am thinking about getting a Fx 8350 and wondered whats a good motherboard to use with them and either an air cooler or im thinking of splashing out and getting a watercooling kit
> 
> Is water really good with this cpu?





yes water is and you will love the chip welcome !~ saberkitty or CVFz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Hi thanks for your reply
> 
> Im looking at either noctua nh d14 or a rasa or raystorm kit with either a sabertooth or the m5a99fx
> 
> why are things hard to decide on





go sabberkitty you wont regret it



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll be honest, for the money...
> 
> a h220 /h320 kit combined with a res of choice does an amazing job vs. full loop kits. And before all the "full loop" folks start hating... I have used, built many full loops. I wouldn't suggest to use it to cool a system with multi GPU blocks and a oc'd CPU ... but it can be handily upgraded with multi rads. I like the simplicity of it and the "compact" nature vs. a 3c drop of a full loop.
> 
> food for thought.





except the fact that it is no longer sold in the us thank you asetek


Spoiler: Proof and reason!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Press Release, for Immediate Release
> 
> Long Beach, CA July 19th, 2013 11:45 PST- Rouchon Industries Inc., d/b/a/ Swiftech® today announced the withdrawal from US sales of the H220 CPU cooling kit.
> 
> On June 7 2013, Rouchon Industries Inc., d/b/a/ Swiftech® received a letter from Asetek' s lawyers claiming that the H220 CPU cooler infringes on their US patents 8,240,362 (the '362 patent) and 8,245,764 (the '764 patent) and to cease selling, offering for sale and importing the H220 CPU cooler in the United States. Pending final disposition of this matter, Swiftech® immediately placed a hold on shipments of the H220 CPU cooling kits into the USA.
> 
> On June 27, 2013 Swiftech's counsel responded to Asetek' s attorney by a letter stating that preliminarily, Swiftech® does not believe that the H220 product infringes any valid claim of the '362 and '764 patents. Nonetheless, in an effort to avoid any unnecessary litigation Swiftech® also asked whether Asetek would be willing to offer a nonexclusive license for the asserted patents.
> 
> On July 12, 2013 Swiftech® received a response from Asetek' s law firm stating that the company does not offer licenses.
> 
> Swiftech® continues to firmly assert its position with regards to the alleged infringement as stated in its letter dated June 27, 2013. Nevertheless, in order to avoid litigation the company's management has now made the business decision to withdraw the H220 CPU cooler from the US market.
> 
> Given these circumstances, Swiftech® wants to hereby reassure its US customers that: 1/ it will continue to provide full technical and warranty support for the H220 CPU cooling kits that have been sold in the US, and 2/ the product will continue to be sold in other countries.
> 
> Swiftech® sincerely apologizes to its US customers for this extraordinary situation, the very first in its long history. For the past 15 years, Swiftech® has been at the forefront of technological innovation in this industry, and it will continue to do so. In the words of Gabriel Rouchon, the company's Chairman and CTA: "_I want our customers to know and expect with absolute confidence that Swiftech's resourcefulness will once again be brilliantly demonstrated in the immediate future_".


----------



## darkelixa

From what I heard Am3+ is end of line soon


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> From what I heard Am3+ is end of line soon


one more chip then it will be steamrollerb should be on am3+


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> From what I heard Am3+ is end of line soon


We should know this autumn or when AMD desktop roadmap for 2014 is finally out.


----------



## darkelixa

So should i wait for the road map or go ahead and buy the 8350?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So should i wait for the road map or go ahead and buy the 8350?


Which chip are you coming from?


----------



## Durquavian

Buy the 8350. Prob gonna be at min 6mths for a new release. Likely a year.


----------



## darkelixa

i3 2120


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> i3 2120


Definitely go for it








Get a nice cooler for it though if u don't have already.

You can always sell it by then.


----------



## darkelixa

i have an i5 2500k but it has been a very bad chip, ends up not posting most of the time


----------



## Kuivamaa

I am about to go FX-8320 from Q9450 so I'd say go for it.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> i have an i5 2500k but it has been a very bad chip, ends up not posting most of the time


The likelihood of this being the CPU's fault and not the mobo's is just about zero.


----------



## darkelixa

Nice, what mainboard?


----------



## darkelixa

Why is it when i take out the i5 and put the i3 in the pc boots?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Why is it when i take out the i5 and put the i3 in the pc boots?


Might be a TDP issue,what's your mobo?


----------



## darkelixa

z77x-ud3h


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> z77x-ud3h


No idea then-this mobo should be enough for an o/c 3770k even.


----------



## darkelixa

Pretty sure its the cpu, its had the issue since day one, and ive tried 4 boards


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Pretty sure its the cpu, its had the issue since day one, and ive tried 4 boards


Tried another psu?
Just suggesting random.


----------



## darkelixa

Yep tried 3, 750 watt psus, antec, thermaltake and my silverstone strider


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yep tried 3, 750 watt psus, antec, thermaltake and my silverstone strider


Still weird.
But it almost has to be the cpu it seems


----------



## darkelixa

Yep, I think ill switch teams anyway, I am a bit time user of AMD in the past


----------



## Durquavian

AMD is fun. Most of us here have had our chips day one and still tryin to eek out a bit more performance.


----------



## darkelixa

Hopefully they can keep up with games that only use two cores


----------



## Rangerjr1

RIP G.SKILL TRIDENT, YOU ONLY LASTED FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS. SHOULD NEVER HAVE TRIED TO TAKE OFF THE HEATSPREADERS (RESULTED IN RIPPING OFF ONE OF THE RAM CHIPS LOL )


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> RIP G.SKILL TRIDENT, YOU ONLY LASTED FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS. SHOULD NEVER HAVE TRIED TO TAKE OFF THE HEATSPREADERS (RESULTED IN RIPPING OFF ONE OF THE RAM CHIPS LOL )


Ohh ****.
I'm sorry

Was he a trident X ?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ohh ****.
> I'm sorry
> 
> Was he a trident X ?


yep


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> yep


Must hurt, when is the burial?









BTW i saw a build of someone some time back here.
He had leakage of his watercooling which killed one of his Titans. Ouch


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ i dont
> 
> 
> 
> @ red i edited my pic because it didnt show the mobo lol
> 
> and it says professional, so someone has to be grown up and not pretty


That looks like a Hello Kitty motherboard.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> RIP G.SKILL TRIDENT, YOU ONLY LASTED FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS. SHOULD NEVER HAVE TRIED TO TAKE OFF THE HEATSPREADERS (RESULTED IN RIPPING OFF ONE OF THE RAM CHIPS LOL )


Oh that sucks...I'm sorry...that sounds like my kind of luck...


----------



## Paladine

*pokes head in*

Don't suppose any of you guys are really good at doing graphics? Need some help with a project...


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> *pokes head in*
> 
> Don't suppose any of you guys are really good at doing graphics? Need some help with a project...


I wouldnt say amazing but I have done some work in the past. Depends what you need help with?


----------



## Vencenzo

A wild Vencenzo appears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> RIP G.SKILL TRIDENT, YOU ONLY LASTED FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS. SHOULD NEVER HAVE TRIED TO TAKE OFF THE HEATSPREADERS (RESULTED IN RIPPING OFF ONE OF THE RAM CHIPS LOL )


Could have read one of the first 10 pages of newegg reviews about the heatsinks not coming off and people ripping the chips off.
Mine are still chillin at 2408 cas 10 with np.

Nothing I do can lag my computer at all on my current profile so I kinda lost interest in ocing this thing, I guess that's a good thing though.

All 7 8350 rigs I built for people have had 0 issues yet the 3x intel rigs I built this year have : bad psu, dead socket, bad pcie.
It's turning me into a Amd fanboi.

Or maybe Evga quality fell off compared to Asus?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> A wild Vencenzo appears.
> Could have read one of the first 10 pages of newegg reviews about the heatsinks not coming off and people ripping the chips off.
> Mine are still chillin at 2408 cas 10 with np.
> 
> Nothing I do can lag my computer at all on my current profile so I kinda lost interest in ocing this thing, I guess that's a good thing though.
> 
> All 7 8350 rigs I built for people have had 0 issues yet the 3x intel rigs I built this year have : bad psu, dead socket, bad pcie.
> It's turning me into a Amd fanboi.
> 
> Or maybe Evga quality fell off compared to Asus?


I love your profile pic, LOL. priceless!

Go AMD!!


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I love your profile pic, LOL. priceless!
> 
> Go AMD!!


that is quite an awesome pic


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> A wild Vencenzo appears.
> Could have read one of the first 10 pages of newegg reviews about the heatsinks not coming off and people ripping the chips off.
> Mine are still chillin at 2408 cas 10 with np.
> 
> Nothing I do can lag my computer at all on my current profile so I kinda lost interest in ocing this thing, I guess that's a good thing though.
> 
> All 7 8350 rigs I built for people have had 0 issues yet the 3x intel rigs I built this year have : bad psu, dead socket, bad pcie.
> It's turning me into a Amd fanboi.
> 
> Or maybe Evga quality fell off compared to Asus?


That's quite strange as I have Trident -X and it was quite easy to screw off the heat spreader with a small screw driver without inflicting any damage. I had to do that when my Cosair H100 failed, and I bought a Thermaltake Frio Advanced as an interim cooling solution. The heat spreader on one stick of memory was blocking proper installation. it was too tall. Just unscrewed it quite easily.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> From what I heard Am3+ is end of line soon


It's quite amazing the rumors we hear . They fly all over the place. And then there is the truth, which no one outside of AMD and Global foundries knows. Perhaps we shoudl stop speculating, spreading doom and gloom, and wait until the roadmap for 2014 for enthusiasts is laid out. Late October or early November as I have said is when the that revised 2014 Roadmap will be public. Until then I don't want to hear anymore rumors, ONLY FACT.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That's quite strange as I have Trident -X and it was quite easy to screw off the heat spreader with a small screw driver without inflicting any damage. I had to do that when my Cosair H100 failed, and I bought a Thermaltake Frio Advanced as an interim cooling solution. The heat spreader on one stick of memory was blocking proper installation. it was too tall. Just unscrewed it quite easily.


he is talking about the WHOLE heat spreader down to the PCB

side note guys just bought my third 7970 ( same brand/model as my other 2 ) assuming microcenter.com has my microcenters inv correct. working on finding a fourth as we speaks !~~~`

wish me some lucks.... gonna make you proud red !~~~~


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> From what I heard Am3+ is end of line soon
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite amazing the rumors we hear . They fly all over the place. And then there is the truth, which no one outside of AMD and Global foundries knows. Perhaps we shoudl stop speculating, spreading doom and gloom, and wait until the roadmap for 2014 for enthusiasts is laid out. Late October or early November as I have said is when the that revised 2014 Roadmap will be public. Until then I don't want to hear anymore rumors, ONLY FACT.
Click to expand...

42


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he is talking about the WHOLE heat spreader down to the PCB
> 
> side note guys just bought my third 7970 ( same brand/model as my other 2 ) assuming microcenter.com has my microcenters inv correct. working on finding a fourth as we speaks !~~~`
> 
> wish me some lucks.... gonna make you proud red !~~~~


The thought of that much OpenCL power makes me giddy!







Congratulations!


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 42


That is correct


----------



## wntrsnowg

I've narrowed down my new CPU to either a 8350 or 8320. Which one should I get? Some have been recommending the 8320, but others say 8350 or go home.
Also, where is the cheapest place to get one right now?

(Microcenter is an hour away and I don't mind driving just because that means I can have the chip tomorrow. Waiting for shipping kills me)


----------



## dmfree88

depends whether you feel like spending the extra on the 8350, they both seem to be the same quality, so really its just preference and budget more then anything.


----------



## M3TAl

Not when you end up with an 8320 that takes 1.55V for 4.6ghz


----------



## 033Y5

anyone notice 100% cpu usage playing grid 2


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> anyone notice 100% cpu usage playing grid 2


Umm...am I missing something? Neither screenshot is showing 100% usage...


----------



## 033Y5

look at the max value for each core and total cpu usage i only ran grid 2 before screen shot i expected high usage but not 100%


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> look at the max value for each core and total cpu usage i only ran grid 2 before screen shot i expected high usage but not 100%


Just becasue all cores have peaked at 100% usage at some point in time doesnt mean Grid 2 is capping your CPU at 100% usage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> look at the max value for each core and total cpu usage i only ran grid 2 before screen shot i expected high usage but not 100%


useage monitor will show this fr the max if that core has hit 100%

for example. lets say this game uses one and a half cores of power. its not gonna stay on that one core for the entirety of your playing session its gunna bounce around and make it look like your getting 100% useage. but in reality your getting somewhere close to 10-20% useage. if it were using 100% useage your averages would be much higher.


----------



## 033Y5

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







is there a way to see cpu and gpu usage in game


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Exactly.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way to see cpu and gpu usage in game


some LCD back lid keyboards with a HUD might be able to. (i thinnk you can get GPU usage, fps, and core temp on the logitech ones.)

get a second monitor and play windowed fullscreen, with hwinfo open in the second monitor?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Do any of you know if there are any other FM2+ boards out? I thinking about getting one ahead of the Kaveri release. That way I'm ready. It's backwards compatible, so I could slap a 6800k in it temporarily if I wanted. I'm extremely interested in digging into the possibilities of HSA asap.

This is the best offering I've seen so far. It's tiny like a baby. lol. Still I could match it with some AMD GPU, as it has PCIe 3.0 slot









http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/A88XMA/

Edit: I haven't found anywhere to buy that board yet


----------



## chocolateCookie

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-FX-Series-FX-9370-8x-4-40GHz-So-AM3--WOF_915167.html is it worth it?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chocolateCookie*
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-FX-Series-FX-9370-8x-4-40GHz-So-AM3--WOF_915167.html is it worth it?


No.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Do any of you know if there are any other FM2+ boards out? I thinking about getting one ahead of the Kaveri release. That way I'm ready. It's backwards compatible, so I could slap a 6800k in it temporarily if I wanted. I'm extremely interested in digging into the possibilities of HSA asap.
> 
> This is the best offering I've seen so far. It's tiny like a baby. lol. Still I could match it with some AMD GPU, as it has PCIe 3.0 slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/A88XMA/
> 
> Edit: I haven't found anywhere to buy that board yet


Wait for the Pro version of this Asus release. It will offer more pci express slots and other features. It will be ATX not micro ATX. Better power phase control as well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> Do any of you know if there are any other FM2+ boards out? I thinking about getting one ahead of the Kaveri release. That way I'm ready. It's backwards compatible, so I could slap a 6800k in it temporarily if I wanted. I'm extremely interested in digging into the possibilities of HSA asap.
> 
> This is the best offering I've seen so far. It's tiny like a baby. lol. Still I could match it with some AMD GPU, as it has PCIe 3.0 slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/A88XMA/
> 
> Edit: I haven't found anywhere to buy that board yet


How about newegg.com?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> How about newegg.com?


There are none there that I can see. There is no hurry. I'll get one when it is possible.

I thought that one would at least have a VRM heatsink. Maybe one with more phases and a heat sinkwill appear before the chips are released. Another PCIe slot or two would be great. It will be my OpenCL development box. I think the new AMD GPUs may release in time for the build, as well. It should be fun.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way to see cpu and gpu usage in game


You dont necessarily need to see it while gaming. Start logging with hwinfo, save file, open microsoft excell (or libre office if your a freebie hunter like myself) and view the times that you were playing the game. It saves all the info with time stamps and everything. You wont be able to view it while your playing, but you can view what happened exactly during each moment you were playing.


----------



## Cores

Interesting...


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chocolateCookie*
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-FX-Series-FX-9370-8x-4-40GHz-So-AM3--WOF_915167.html is it worth it?


add your water cooling if you didnt already $$


----------



## d1nky

all these 9*** chips are just oc'd 8320/8350s

seen the reviews, heard a few people say they cant get 5ghz stable and well im not wasting money on it tbh!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You dont necessarily need to see it while gaming. Start logging with hwinfo, save file, open microsoft excell (or libre office if your a freebie hunter like myself) and view the times that you were playing the game. It saves all the info with time stamps and everything. You wont be able to view it while your playing, but you can view what happened exactly during each moment you were playing.


Actually you can. With rivatuner and using Hwinfo you can see them in game, well most games. Skyrim requires a sacrifice and a few virgins and spotted white cows to get it working with SKSE. But it may work in most others.


----------



## M3TAl

I use MSI Afterburner and HWiNFO640 with the rivatuner OSD at all times. I'm just OCD like that. Doesn't feel right gaming and not seeing temps, GPU/CPU usage, GPU RAM usage, etc.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> There are none there that I can see. There is no hurry. I'll get one when it is possible.
> 
> I thought that one would at least have a VRM heatsink. Maybe one with more phases and a heat sinkwill appear before the chips are released. Another PCIe slot or two would be great. It will be my OpenCL development box. I think the new AMD GPUs may release in time for the build, as well. It should be fun.


It will be coming. The Pro version is full ATX and should have at least a couple of full pci express 16 slots and 8x2 power phasing. Whether it will have LLC is a bigger question.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Interesting...


Official emails from AMD very interesting. No direct proof of steamroller FX ,but if they are talking of offerings for MORE than another year what else could it possibly be? Piledriver is pretty much tapped out at this point. When I talked to an AMD exec 6 weeks ago, he also said there would be more offerings. That was all he could say. He did mention the 9000 series as one of those offerings. But both execs said multiple offerings, not a single offering. So there has to be something more substantial on AM3+ . Any speculation of Seronx on what that could be, since he says it will not be steamroller. Originally Seronx was saying steamroiller could be coming in 4th quarter of 2014. Now he has moved away from that.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Official emails from AMD very interesting. No direct proof of steamroller FX ,but if they are talking of offerings for MORE than another year what else could it possibly be? Piledriver is pretty much tapped out at this point. When I talked to an AMD exec 6 weeks ago, he also said there would be more offerings. That was all he could say. He did mention the 9000 series as one of those offerings. But both execs said multiple offerings, not a single offering. So there has to be something more substantial on AM3+ . Any speculation of Seronx on what that could be, since he says it will not be steamroller. Originally Seronx was saying steamroiller could be coming in 4th quarter of 2014. Now he has moved away from that.


Well if what I read was true and I understood it correctly the end of 32nm is passed and so is AMD affiliation with the Glofo, Globo, G-something fab. So 28nm is the next and only move left to make. TSMC!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner and HWiNFO640 with the rivatuner OSD at all times. I'm just OCD like that. Doesn't feel right gaming and not seeing temps, GPU/CPU usage, GPU RAM usage, etc.


For Skyrim I am a bit short of virgins so Rivatuner just will not work with SKSE. But I can get Radeonpro to work and I get the GPU values but no CPU ones.


----------



## sdlvx

EDIT: quoted wrong post

I really really hope AMD isn't completely done with GloFo. IIRC TSMC is just bulk, no FD-SOI. FD-SOI is what lets us beat the crap out of our FX CPUs without them breaking to the point where you can't log into Windows at 50% downclock without it crashing. And yes, if it sounds like I'm speaking from experience, I've been there on Intel before.

GloFo is usually late but FD-SOI is freaking awesome and GloFo is actually all of AMD's old fab stuff with a bunch of ATIC money.

I'd much rather we see GloFo actually get their stuff in gear and become a viable competitor to TSMC and Intel fabs as opposed to AMD walking out on them and going to TSMC.

You really can't deny it after looking at this thread. You can abuse a 32nm FX CPU with vcore. I know for a fact if people were running 32nm SB chips at 1.63v like I do 24/7 and loading all cores while rendering for hours on end that it wouldn't have made it as long as this FX has. It's coming up on a year old and it hasn't degraded a bit. Not from finding the 90c thermal kill switch to running 1.7v AVX IBT in the 80s to try and get 5.2ghz 24/7 stable.

If I went Intel and beat on the Intel this badly, I not only would have ended up spending more on the CPU itself, but I would at least be on CPU number 2.

But then again I'm probably biased. The P4 Prescott I had before this died a brutal death, the Opteron 165 I abused is still alive and glorious to this day, and the i7 920 I abused has somewhat degraded but it just needs more volts at the same frequency, it's not like it's un-usable.

My personal experience is that AMD's fab and chip designs are vastly superior to Intels from an overclocking standpoint and to see AMD walk away from their FD-SOI and stuff would break my heart.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> One of the TIM's I have been testing is Arctic Silver Ceramique2. It is finicky stuff. sometimes it is brilliant, and sometimes it is just terrible. I have come to the conclusion that if you do not get the heat-cycle cure time (25-300Hrs) just right, it does not take. the IC Diamond TIM is always fantastic. I would use it under the heatsinks personally. the cermic stuff just seems to dependent on a very specific cure process. ...My 2 cents


After mounting with IC Diamond how long do you wait before stress testing?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> For Skyrim I am a bit short of virgins so Rivatuner just will not work with SKSE.


No idea what any of that means







.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> One of the TIM's I have been testing is Arctic Silver Ceramique2. It is finicky stuff. sometimes it is brilliant, and sometimes it is just terrible. I have come to the conclusion that if you do not get the heat-cycle cure time (25-300Hrs) just right, it does not take. the IC Diamond TIM is always fantastic. I would use it under the heatsinks personally. the cermic stuff just seems to dependent on a very specific cure process. ...My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After mounting with IC Diamond how long do you wait before stress testing?
Click to expand...

Hey Sandman
You can apply it and go. There is no appreciable cure time with IC Diamond, It is a very high loaded Compound.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Just picked up an 8350 today. I notice it puts out more heat than my phenom ii 965 did. I currently have a hyper 212 evo but what are some other good cooling solutions out there? Would new fans alone suffice for my hyper 212 or should I be looking into a 240mm CLC?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just picked up an 8350 today. I notice it puts out more heat than my phenom ii 965 did. I currently have a hyper 212 evo but what are some other good cooling solutions out there? Would new fans alone suffice for my hyper 212 or should I be looking into a 240mm CLC?


Any high end air cooling or H100 would be good enough for 4.7-5GHz. Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme, Noctua NH-D14, Phantekc ph-tc14pe <--- Air coolers.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just picked up an 8350 today. I notice it puts out more heat than my phenom ii 965 did. I currently have a hyper 212 evo but what are some other good cooling solutions out there? Would new fans alone suffice for my hyper 212 or should I be looking into a 240mm CLC?


Im currently pondering the same question. The hyper 212 by itself seems to only let me get to 4.3ghz with 1 click up on vcore. So I would probably suggest if you have the room in your case, to upgrade to something bigger/better.

Im currently considering adding 2 of these to my hyper 212 and hope that I get better results:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002&Tpk=CF-V12HP

But I doubt its worth the effort. I dont have enough room to add anything bigger though my case is limited to 212 size or smaller. The only air-cooler within the same size constraints that might be worth it is:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242008
but thats still gonna cost me as much as getting a water cooler after buying fans aswell. So I am stuck with buying the cougar fans or getting water cooling.

But if you have more room you should go with:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004
or:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608024
If you plan on sticking with air those are probably your best options. I dont know how much the better fans will improve things with the hyper 212. I will let you know when I get the money to get the fans in my build if it makes much of a difference. If you have the room though I would definitely suggest upgrading if you can afford it either to a much better air cooler, or to water maybe.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Im currently pondering the same question. The hyper 212 by itself seems to only let me get to 4.3ghz with 1 click up on vcore. So I would probably suggest if you have the room in your case, to upgrade to something bigger/better.
> 
> Im currently considering adding 2 of these to my hyper 212 and hope that I get better results:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002&Tpk=CF-V12HP
> 
> But I doubt its worth the effort. I dont have enough room to add anything bigger though my case is limited to 212 size or smaller. The only air-cooler within the same size constraints that might be worth it is:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242008
> but thats still gonna cost me as much as getting a water cooler after buying fans aswell. So I am stuck with buying the cougar fans or getting water cooling.
> 
> But if you have more room you should go with:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709004
> or:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608024
> If you plan on sticking with air those are probably your best options. I dont know how much the better fans will improve things with the hyper 212. I will let you know when I get the money to get the fans in my build if it makes much of a difference. If you have the room though I would definitely suggest upgrading if you can afford it either to a much better air cooler, or to water maybe.


Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme is on par with NH-D14 and the phanteks if not better.


----------



## dmfree88

i said probably i didnt say there wasnt anything else out there similar =P


----------



## darkelixa

Noctua have small height coolers


----------



## dmfree88

yeah but they are expensive, the small height noctua coolers are still $60+, and they still perform similar to the hyper 212. the hyper 212 isnt a bad cooler it just isnt big enough for what I am trying to do to it. I wouldn't expect a noctua thats smaller to work any better. Maybe similar or even a little better but its still not gonna be worth the investment. In the long run I am gonna have to get water cooling to be truely happy. But I do hope that adding fans to this hyper212 might get me atleast better results. So I will probably buy them just to see. but in wntrsnowg's case (if your using that 400r) you have plenty of room to drop in that noctua d14 or the silver arrow. So if I were you I would def. do that, or go with water cooling if you can afford it.

Unless you can get a good pump and make your own loop. I would recommend going with air, only for the life expectancy. You will get better results from an h100 but the pumps only last a year or so (can vary quite a bit). So if your not investing a good chunk for your own loop, i dont recommend going with cheap loops personally unless you plan on replacing it yearly. I personally think you would be happier with a good air cooler more-so then anything. Let us know what you pick though and how it works out


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah but they are expensive, the small height noctua coolers are still $60+, and they still perform similar to the hyper 212. the hyper 212 isnt a bad cooler it just isnt big enough for what I am trying to do to it. I wouldn't expect a noctua thats smaller to work any better. Maybe similar or even a little better but its still not gonna be worth the investment. In the long run I am gonna have to get water cooling to be truely happy. But I do hope that adding fans to this hyper212 might get me atleast better results. So I will probably buy them just to see. but in wntrsnowg's case (if your using that 400r) you have plenty of room to drop in that noctua d14 or the silver arrow. So if I were you I would def. do that, or go with water cooling if you can afford it.
> 
> Unless you can get a good pump and make your own loop. I would recommend going with air, only for the life expectancy. You will get better results from an h100 but the pumps only last a year or so (can vary quite a bit). So if your not investing a good chunk for your own loop, i dont recommend going with cheap loops personally unless you plan on replacing it yearly. I personally think you would be happier with a good air cooler more-so then anything. Let us know what you pick though and how it works out


Have you ever had high end air cooling?


----------



## dmfree88

hmmmmmmmm, just realized the noctua NH-d14 is shorter then the phanteks AND the thermalright. In fact, it says its 1mm shorter then the evo. Am I reading this wrong:

160 x 140 x 158mm (noctua nh-d14)
116 x 51 x 159 mm (hyper 212 evo)

Based on these dimensions I should be able to hug the wall and make this fit in my case. I couldn't find the official specs on noctua's website but that was pulled from newegg. Another review on hardocp states its 160mm height. It would be dang close, but i think 160 would fit aswell. I wish I knew someone who had this case that could tell me if it fits







. Looks alot closer in size then I thought though. I thought for some reason the evo was much shorter then noctua's d14 (which seems to be the smallest of those 3). I may just be buying a noctua instead before too long


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Have you ever had high end air cooling?


Only on my old dell, Wish I could transfer the cooler over to this PC but its proprietary. I have an old Dell XPS 600 that has a massive heatsink and 2 fans on pull, I added a fan on push and made one heck of a setup. Would easily keep cooler then my hyper212 just not able to mount to any other case







. So no really I haven't had the opportunity to enjoy anything other then that. Or really test out any of these coolers personally. I also haven't had an h100 either. But I do know what I read and what to expect from the possibilities (which is always subject to variables/change)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Only on my old dell, Wish I could transfer the cooler over to this PC but its proprietary. I have an old Dell XPS 600 that has a massive heatsink and 2 fans on pull, I added a fan on push and made one heck of a setup. Would easily keep cooler then my hyper212 just not able to mount to any other case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So no really I haven't had the opportunity to enjoy anything other then that. Or really test out any of these coolers personally. I also haven't had an h100 either. But I do know what I read and what to expect from the possibilities (which is always subject to variables/change)


Which heatsink?


----------



## dmfree88

I dont really know the name it wasnt anything special. Dell just made a gaming PC and charged WAY too much for it and added a decent heatsink/fan combo:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont really know the name it wasnt anything special. Dell just made a gaming PC and charged WAY too much for it and added a decent heatsink/fan combo:


And you bought it? lol


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> And you bought it? lol


HAHA no.... Well yes.. but not from dell lol...

I bought it off some dude for $150 a few years ago. It was a pretty decent deal considering to this day you can still buy it from dell for $1749:
http://www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/dimen/topics/en/dimen_xps600_sp_overview?c=us&l=en&cs=19
Really an all and all decent setup with a intel extreme processor, but I just had a pentium D and wasnt happy with it. Also Dell loves to make EVERY part proprietary. Although they were all good quality fans every single one had a proprietary plug on it. They all also required there own mounting hardware. And the dang power supply was flat and proprietary. I ended up needing to replace it and wired in my own after market PSU with a hole in the top of the case (saved me $300 for a proprietary CRAPPY psu replacement) but I had to wire the dang thing in cause they also added a 10pin motherboard connector (yes 10 pin not 8). So after years of dealing with that thing im glad its sitting in my closet.. Although I really want that cooler in this new pc. That cooler is awesome, forced exhaust no CPU air inside the PC, and its monstrous, almost 2x as big as the evo.

Anyways that thing was a beast, and I am glad to have moved on finally







but I am definitely still a newbie when it comes to well, just about everything. I just like to read, question, help and BS so I guess thats why I pipe in when my opinions probably not needed. Especially since I am such a newbie.

I am off to bed tho no need to continue talking anymore my brains slow and stupid. haha gnight









Edit:
Also the above photo doesnt do it justice. that heatsink is massive, those fans are both 92mm i believe and the heatink filled that entire plastic case. i had a 140 attached to the other side and it didnt even cover the entire thing


----------



## darkelixa

Its height, width , length, go measure your case


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> HAHA no.... Well yes.. but not from dell lol...
> 
> I bought it off some dude for $150 a few years ago. It was a pretty decent deal considering to this day you can still buy it from dell for $1749:
> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/dimen/topics/en/dimen_xps600_sp_overview?c=us&l=en&cs=19
> Really an all and all decent setup with a intel extreme processor, but I just had a pentium D and wasnt happy with it. Also Dell loves to make EVERY part proprietary. Although they were all good quality fans every single one had a proprietary plug on it. They all also required there own mounting hardware. And the dang power supply was flat and proprietary. I ended up needing to replace it and wired in my own after market PSU with a hole in the top of the case (saved me $300 for a proprietary CRAPPY psu replacement) but I had to wire the dang thing in cause they also added a 10pin motherboard connector (yes 10 pin not 8). So after years of dealing with that thing im glad its sitting in my closet.. Although I really want that cooler in this new pc. That cooler is awesome, forced exhaust no CPU air inside the PC, and its monstrous, almost 2x as big as the evo.
> 
> Anyways that thing was a beast, and I am glad to have moved on finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am definitely still a newbie when it comes to well, just about everything. I just like to read, question, help and BS so I guess thats why I pipe in when my opinions probably not needed. Especially since I am such a newbie.
> 
> I am off to bed tho no need to continue talking anymore my brains slow and stupid. haha gnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Also the above photo doesnt do it justice. that heatsink is massive, those fans are both 92mm i believe and the heatink filled that entire plastic case. i had a 140 attached to the other side and it didnt even cover the entire thing


my friend had a dell xps system.....and it was coool...but useless.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just picked up an 8350 today. I notice it puts out more heat than my phenom ii 965 did. I currently have a hyper 212 evo but what are some other good cooling solutions out there? Would new fans alone suffice for my hyper 212 or should I be looking into a 240mm CLC?


i got Noctua NH-D14 and 4.8 runs about 57c ..5ghz is getting too hot (i stop tests at 65c)


----------



## wntrsnowg

So the CLC only last a year..? I have been looking at the CM Seidon 240m which would be $55 on sale right now, or also the CM Seidon 120M which is $10 also on sale. I don't have the $90 to spend on a cooler atm


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So the CLC only last a year..? I have been looking at the CM Seidon 240m which would be $55 on sale right now, or also the CM Seidon 120M which is $10 also on sale. I don't have the $90 to spend on a cooler atm


I have the 120XL. It does pretty well as far as cooling. My core peaked at 46C on a six hour Prime95 run, with a clock of 4.5Ghz. I don't know how long it will last, but it has a two year warranty.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah but they are expensive, the small height noctua coolers are still $60+, and they still perform similar to the hyper 212. the hyper 212 isnt a bad cooler it just isnt big enough for what I am trying to do to it. I wouldn't expect a noctua thats smaller to work any better. Maybe similar or even a little better but its still not gonna be worth the investment. In the long run I am gonna have to get water cooling to be truely happy. But I do hope that adding fans to this hyper212 might get me atleast better results. So I will probably buy them just to see. but in wntrsnowg's case (if your using that 400r) you have plenty of room to drop in that noctua d14 or the silver arrow. So if I were you I would def. do that, or go with water cooling if you can afford it.
> 
> Unless you can get a good pump and make your own loop. I would recommend going with air, only for the life expectancy. You will get better results from an h100 *but the pumps only last a year or so (can vary quite a bit).* So if your not investing a good chunk for your own loop, i dont recommend going with cheap loops personally unless you plan on replacing it yearly. I personally think you would be happier with a good air cooler more-so then anything. Let us know what you pick though and how it works out


Seriously, do you own anything before making remarks like that? Stop giving advice on things you know nothing about. It hurts other people and certainly doesn't reflect well on you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So the CLC only last a year..? I have been looking at the CM Seidon 240m which would be $55 on sale right now, or also the CM Seidon 120M which is $10 also on sale. I don't have the $90 to spend on a cooler atm


I have an H80 that's a year old, sold an H100 that's a year and a half old, and know several people with other Corsair or Antec AIOs that have also not had problems for years. dmfree has no idea what he's talking about.

Also, links to the sales? That's some low prices.


----------



## anubis1127

I have a h80 from back when they were released ~2 years ago, and it still works fine.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So the CLC only last a year..? I have been looking at the CM Seidon 240m which would be $55 on sale right now, or also the CM Seidon 120M which is $10 also on sale. I don't have the $90 to spend on a cooler atm
> 
> 
> 
> I have an H80 that's a year old, sold an H100 that's a year and a half old, and know several people with other Corsair or Antec AIOs that have also not had problems for years. dmfree has no idea what he's talking about.
> 
> Also, links to the sales? That's some low prices.
Click to expand...

All prices are AR and AC (google wallet checkout discount code, can only be used once and has to be used with 'mobile' browsing)
*CM Seidon 240M - $55*
http://slickdeals.net/f/6174056-COOLER-MASTER-Seidon-240M-RL-S24M-24PK-R1-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-70AR-or-less-Newegg

*CM Seidon 120XL - $25*
http://slickdeals.net/f/6176330-Cooler-Master-Seidon-120XL-CPU-Water-Cooler-38mm-rad-70-30-MIR-40-AR-FS-or-25-w-WALLET-promo

*CM Seidon 120M - $10*
http://slickdeals.net/f/6180312-Coolermaster-Seidon-120m-CLC-25-AR-or-9-99-AR-AC-GW-Newegg

p.s. I still don't know which one to get (if any) compared to my hyper 212 evo. lol


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> All prices are AR and AC (google wallet checkout discount code, can only be used once and has to be used with 'mobile' browsing)
> *CM Seidon 240M - $55*
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6174056-COOLER-MASTER-Seidon-240M-RL-S24M-24PK-R1-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-70AR-or-less-Newegg
> 
> *CM Seidon 120XL - $25*
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6176330-Cooler-Master-Seidon-120XL-CPU-Water-Cooler-38mm-rad-70-30-MIR-40-AR-FS-or-25-w-WALLET-promo
> 
> *CM Seidon 120M - $10*
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6180312-Coolermaster-Seidon-120m-CLC-25-AR-or-9-99-AR-AC-GW-Newegg
> 
> p.s. I still don't know which one to get (if any) compared to my hyper 212 evo. lol


I chose to buy something from the Seidon line, because I wanted to try it. There were not many reviews and they were new. I can say that I would have bought the 240M if it would have fit in my case, since it has the most radiator surface out of the three. The 120XL is second in area with it's 38mm thick rad. The 120M has less area and one fan, but is only $10!!! Those are great prices. It would be hard for me to decide. The 240 is likely to be the best performer, but the other two are such great deals









I don't have actual numbers, but I'm fairly sure any of those would be better than the 212 evo.

It's all up to you, but I can say that I am happy with mine. It came with pretty good fans. 2400 rpm and they were rated at 4.16 mm H2O of static pressure. A bit much really. I put weaker fans in recently. I think in retrospect I would have just built a custom loop. As far as CLCs I think these are pretty good for the price.


----------



## dmfree88

Why would you be so rude to me about it.. you guys are always attacking me. I have seen NUMEROUS problems with the h100 and h80 pumps only lasting about a year. and in the highlighted section did you not read that it says "(can vary quite a bit)". I didnt say they all last 1 year or that he would for sure be replacing it in that time. I just said that seems to be the general issue with them is they dont last that long. Just because yours has lasted almost 2 years doesn't change anything. I said it can vary quite a bit just because you got the decent pump that might last 5 years doesn't mean that a majority of people tend to get 1-2 years out of it. I dont have to have owned it to read the multiple reviews. Also the multiple suggestions of people saying THE EXACT SAME THING that high end air coolers will last longer, as well as you should think about your own loop vs a h100. Says this EVERYWHERE that ANYONE asks about longevity of high end coolers. LOOK IT UP..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Why would you be so rude to me about it.. you guys are always attacking me. I have seen NUMEROUS problems with the h100 and h80 pumps only lasting about a year. and in the highlighted section did you not read that it says "(can vary quite a bit)". I didnt say they all last 1 year or that he would for sure be replacing it in that time. I just said that seems to be the general issue with them is they dont last that long. Just because yours has lasted almost 2 years doesn't change anything. I said it can vary quite a bit just because you got the decent pump that might last 5 years doesn't mean that a majority of people tend to get 1-2 years out of it. I dont have to have owned it to read the multiple reviews. Also the multiple suggestions of people saying THE EXACT SAME THING that high end air coolers will last longer, as well as you should think about your own loop vs a h100. Says this EVERYWHERE that ANYONE asks about longevity of high end coolers. LOOK IT UP..


Probably because you talk too soon. Idk if you've been doing it lately, but when you first appeared here you where a pain in the ass because we had to go around telling the ones you where "helping" that you where giving out false info.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Probably because you talk too soon. Idk if you've been doing it lately, but when you first appeared here you where a pain in the ass because we had to go around telling the ones you where "helping" that it was false info.


that was one time sir. And that was due to the fact that I mis-read something. then you guys started attacking me around every corner. I defended everything with perfect reasoning and appologized for being wrong. This time I am not wrong and I am just being called an idiot due to the fact that I don't own your product. Sorry that I didn't waste my money on a cooler thats not rated to last long enough for my taste.

Because I talk to soon? This is your reasoning? Because I type faster then you? Seems pretty ridiculous to me.

I may be a newbie but I can have a voice. Just because you own a h100 and it outlasted the norm doesnt mean they all will. and just cause a newbie said this doesn't mean I don't know what I am talking about. I dont know why I waste my time here might aswell go somewhere else no opinions appreciated here.. and god forbid if your wrong.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Hydro series pump life is somewhat irrelevant, since they are made by a different manufacturer than the CM pumps. The Seidon series is really too new to know the durability of it's pumps. What I do know is that it has a two year warranty. I expect it to wear out sometime after that. lol


----------



## wntrsnowg

With life expectancy and possible leakage issues on hand, what is a comparable air cooler? Noctua NH-D14?

What is the best higher end air cooler for the price (sale or whatever)?


----------



## dmfree88

Your best bang for buck bet, would be to buy the one from ranger. He said hes offering his phanteks ph-tc14pe with noctua fans. I dont think you will find any better out there and I am sure he will give you a reasonable price for it. Otherwise they are all pretty much the same price for the high end air coolers:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phanteks-PH-TC14PE-RD-140mm-UFB-Updraft-Floating-Balance-CPU-Cooler-/380677480491?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item58a225602b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Noctua-NH-D14-SE2011-6-Heatpipe-CPU-Cooler-PWM-Fan-/170908882745?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item27caf69739

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermalright-SILVER-ARROW-SB-E-EXTREME-CPU-Cooler-for-Intel-LGA-/380493516981?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item58972e50b5

The last one the silver arrow being the most expensive by just a few dollars, looks like it would be the nicest of the 3 but they are all similar quality

Edit:
They also arent going to perform aswell as water still, you will still get better results from an h100 or similar loop, but I still think youd be much happier with rangers phantek or something similar


----------



## wntrsnowg

Thank you for the reply. I have $5 in ebay bucks so I am looking into some used ones on ebay


----------



## dmfree88

yeah i saw a couple used nh-d14 for a little bit cheaper. Figured I would only post the new ones just in case you didnt want used. You will still probably get a better deal from ranger, I would talk to him before you make your final decision, 3x noctua fans on a phanteks are going to be better then what you will find on ebay, especially if hes giving you any sort of discount.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that was one time sir. And that was due to the fact that I mis-read something. then you guys started attacking me around every corner. I defended everything with perfect reasoning and appologized for being wrong. This time I am not wrong and I am just being called an idiot due to the fact that I don't own your product. Sorry that I didn't waste my money on a cooler thats not rated to last long enough for my taste.
> 
> 1. Because I talk to soon? This is your reasoning? Because I type faster then you? Seems pretty ridiculous to me.
> 
> 2. I may be a newbie but I can have a voice. Just because you own a h100 and it outlasted the norm doesnt mean they all will. and just cause a newbie said this doesn't mean I don't know what I am talking about. I dont know why I waste my time here might aswell go somewhere else no opinions appreciated here.. and god forbid if your wrong.


1. Lol.
2. I never had an H100.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Its height, width , length, go measure your case


I am not very good with measuring, I measured for the hyper212 and thought I could still fit my side panel fan, I was wrong. Apparently I cant run a tape measure LOL. But either way if I had the order of the size wrong 160mm height is only 1mm difference then expected. The hyper 212 is 159, it will be a tight fit but assuming that the dimensions are correct, it should BARELY fit. I am hoping the 160mm includes fan height since it looks as if the middle fan on the noctua (the round one) sticks out higher then the heatsink itself. If I end up buying it I will cut a hole in my side panel before I let it not fit







. Dont have the cash for it now, super broke.

Thanks for letting me know though, it makes more sense now why the 2 websites quoted different sizes, If re-arranged to proper dimensions they are both the same LOL. So I am just crossing my fingers hoping that when I do get it, it will hug the wall like the hyper212 does and not require a slit for the fan to fit


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just picked up an 8350 today. I notice it puts out more heat than my phenom ii 965 did. I currently have a hyper 212 evo but what are some other good cooling solutions out there? Would new fans alone suffice for my hyper 212 or should I be looking into a 240mm CLC?[/quote
> 
> Forget about 212 EVO it is garbage for an 8350. If you want to overclocka 240mm CLC is minimum. A 360mm would be better. The best CLC 240mm is Swiftech H220 which for the moment is not available from US retailers. It can be purchased from NCIX.CA the Canadian website of computer retailer NCIX. I have the the H320 on order which is Swiftech's 360mm radiator version of clc.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just picked up an 8350 today. I notice it puts out more heat than my phenom ii 965 did. I currently have a hyper 212 evo but what are some other good cooling solutions out there? Would new fans alone suffice for my hyper 212 or should I be looking into a 240mm CLC?
> 
> 
> 
> Forget about 212 EVO it is garbage for an 8350. If you want to overclocka 240mm CLC is minimum. A 360mm would be better. The best CLC 240mm is Swiftech H220 which for the moment is not available from US retailers. It can be purchased from NCIX.CA the Canadian website of computer retailer NCIX. I have the the H320 on order which is Swiftech's 360mm radiator version of clc.
Click to expand...

a high end air cooler would be fine as well.

evo would be fine for stock clocks if that is what you want.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> a high end air cooler would be fine as well.
> 
> evo would be fine for stock clocks if that is what you want.


^This, high end air is perfectly capable of pretty decent overclocks but custom water loops are ideal.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Thanks for all the input guys, i appreciate it! Ended up buying a lightly used dh-14 off ebay for $55. Same price as the CM Seidon 240M, but no rebate, water leakage, or lifespan issues to worry about


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Thanks for all the input guys, i appreciate it! Ended up buying a lightly used dh-14 off ebay for $55. Same price as the CM Seidon 240M, but no rebate, water leakage, or lifespan issues to worry about


That will get you 4.6-5GHz easily! Good buy!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> With life expectancy and possible leakage issues on hand, what is a comparable air cooler? Noctua NH-D14?
> 
> What is the best higher end air cooler for the price (sale or whatever)?


Thin rad 120 = 212

Thick rad 120 = NH-D14

Thin rad 240 = Thick Rad 120 in a different size factor, and can use 4 weaker (quieter) fans to equal two stronger ones.

More or less.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that was one time sir. And that was due to the fact that I mis-read something. then you guys started attacking me around every corner. I defended everything with perfect reasoning and appologized for being wrong. This time I am not wrong and I am just being called an idiot due to the fact that I don't own your product. Sorry that I didn't waste my money on a cooler thats not rated to last long enough for my taste.
> 
> Because I talk to soon? This is your reasoning? Because I type faster then you? Seems pretty ridiculous to me.
> 
> I may be a newbie but I can have a voice. Just because you own a h100 and it outlasted the norm doesnt mean they all will. and just cause a newbie said this doesn't mean I don't know what I am talking about. I dont know why I waste my time here might aswell go somewhere else no opinions appreciated here.. and god forbid if your wrong.


dmfree88,

Just a little advice. You can take it or not take it. I am in this thread 2 or 3 times a day. The reason you don't see a lot of posts from me is that I read most of the time and only comment when I have a question or I would like to say something relevant, OK sometimes I try to be funny just to lighten the mood but it never seems to work. The reason I am quiet most of the time is most of the members here have a lot of good knowledge and I wish to learn from it. I would recommend that for you also. You can't just jump in as a "Newb", as you put it, and demand respect because these guys will run circles around you. Watch, listen and get a thicker skin and you will earn respect. You honestly could learn a ton in here if you just listen and think before you post. That's just advice from an old guy. As I said, take it or leave it. After all, no one in here needs more enemies. I sure don't.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> dmfree88,
> 
> Just a little advice. You can take it or not take it. I am in this thread 2 or 3 times a day. The reason you don't see a lot of posts from me is that I read most of the time and only comment when I have a question or I would like to say something relevant, OK sometimes I try to be funny just to lighten the mood but it never seems to work. The reason I am quiet most of the time is most of the members here have a lot of good knowledge and I wish to learn from it. I would recommend that for you also. You can't just jump in as a "Newb", as you put it, and demand respect because these guys will run circles around you. Watch, listen and get a thicker skin and you will earn respect. You honestly could learn a ton in here if you just listen and think before you post. That's just advice from an old guy. As I said, take it or leave it. After all, no one in here needs more enemies. I sure don't.


"Words of wisdom, Lloyd, words of wisdom."


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> dmfree88,
> 
> Just a little advice. You can take it or not take it. I am in this thread 2 or 3 times a day. The reason you don't see a lot of posts from me is that I read most of the time and only comment when I have a question or I would like to say something relevant, *OK sometimes I try to be funny just to lighten the mood but it never seems to work.* The reason I am quiet most of the time is most of the members here have a lot of good knowledge and I wish to learn from it. I would recommend that for you also. You can't just jump in as a "Newb", as you put it, and demand respect because these guys will run circles around you. Watch, listen and get a thicker skin and you will earn respect. You honestly could learn a ton in here if you just listen and think before you post. That's just advice from an old guy. As I said, take it or leave it. After all, no one in here needs more enemies. I sure don't.


lol....no no it works mate









...+1 to all the above


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks Funky Pres and Uncle Blitz. Ok , who the heck is Lloyd?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks Funky Pres and Uncle Blitz. Ok , who the heck is Lloyd?


It's a quote from "The Shining". One of my favorite lines from that movie. Lloyd is the ghost/imaginary bartender Jack is talking to. It would have been funnier, if you knew where it came from.







lol


----------



## Red1776

Everything would be just plain easier if we all listened to me...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



....INCOMING...DUCK!


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> dmfree88,
> 
> Just a little advice. You can take it or not take it. I am in this thread 2 or 3 times a day. The reason you don't see a lot of posts from me is that I read most of the time and only comment when I have a question or I would like to say something relevant, OK sometimes I try to be funny just to lighten the mood but it never seems to work. The reason I am quiet most of the time is most of the members here have a lot of good knowledge and I wish to learn from it. I would recommend that for you also. You can't just jump in as a "Newb", as you put it, and demand respect because these guys will run circles around you. Watch, listen and get a thicker skin and you will earn respect. You honestly could learn a ton in here if you just listen and think before you post. That's just advice from an old guy. As I said, take it or leave it. After all, no one in here needs more enemies. I sure don't.


Well said! +1 to this.

dmfree88, don't take things personally in here, but like Devildog said, there are a lot of very wise people in this thread when it comes to these chips. When you come in spouting stuff thats wrong, based on opinions, or could lead a new reader in the wrong direction, you are going to get a lot of crap...thats how it goes. The people in this thread want to make sure that a new reader doesn't get the wrong idea about something because some random person came in here spouting nonsense about something when in reality they were way off. That has happened A LOT in this thread, and people kinda get tired of it. So it isn't about you personally, there have been many others before, and after a while, peoples' patience wears a bit thin. So no matter your reason, reading something wrong, speaking your opinion based on random reviews you have read here and there, what some guy on youtube says...watch what you tell people, because a new user could take it as fact. So make sure you know what you are saying, and know it to be true, before you go telling someone that something is going to fail in a year (which of all the review Ive read, and experience Ive seen on here, that has never once came up) or that a certain chip is bad at certain tasks. Just adding some thought to Devildog's well said advice.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> It's a quote from "The Shining". One of my favorite lines from that movie. Lloyd is the ghost/imaginary bartender Jack is talking to. It would have been funnier, if you knew where it came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


GIMME THE BAT JENNY!!!







That's my favorite.


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> GIMME THE BAT JENNY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite.


Or "I said, I'm not gonna hurt ya. I'm just going to bash your brains in."

I'm going to have to watch that again sometime soon.


----------



## Mega Man

"wait thought of something, wait no that's algebra"


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> "wait thought of something, wait no that's algebra"


I'm stumped Mega. What's that from?


----------



## Mega Man

i may of screwed it up it may be math or something it is subtraction..... i am getting old and my memory is not great. but it is something that officer barbrady says in south park episode

sorry


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i may of screwed it up it may be math or something it is subtraction..... i am getting old and my memory is not great. but it is something that officer barbrady says in south park episode
> 
> sorry


lol. I see. No worries man. If I didn't have a computer, I might forget my name. I think age may catch up with me soon, as I'll be 37 in October. I have more grey hairs then I care for, but I attribute them all to woman instead of my age


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that was one time sir. And that was due to the fact that I mis-read something. then you guys started attacking me around every corner. I defended everything with perfect reasoning and appologized for being wrong. This time I am not wrong and I am just being called an idiot due to the fact that I don't own your product. Sorry that I didn't waste my money on a cooler thats not rated to last long enough for my taste.
> 
> Because I talk to soon? This is your reasoning? Because I type faster then you? Seems pretty ridiculous to me.
> 
> I may be a newbie but I can have a voice. Just because you own a h100 and it outlasted the norm doesnt mean they all will. and just cause a newbie said this doesn't mean I don't know what I am talking about. I dont know why I waste my time here might aswell go somewhere else no opinions appreciated here.. and god forbid if your wrong.


You are a ******* ******!


----------



## Mega Man

guys seriously

stop with the insults, no one learns from the insults lets teach and help build people up not tear them down....


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> guys seriously
> 
> stop with the insults, no one learns from the insults lets teach and help build people up not tear them down....


True sorry


----------



## anothergeek

How can I get a better cinebench score

is it LLC? I saw a little vdroop but CPU useage remained 100%

At first I thought it was 64-bit but definitely is not, score fell half a point in 32-bit

Anyway, I'm getting 7.5 at best, @4.6GHz

Does it just like RAM speed or something? 1600 7-8-8-24-41-T2

It also gets hot, and I mean HOT. 60C cores, 50C at the heatsink, and NB 70C (80C safety net, 90C whoopsy)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> How can I get a better cinebench score
> 
> is it LLC? I saw a little vdroop but CPU useage remained 100%
> 
> At first I thought it was 64-bit but definitely is not, score fell half a point in 32-bit
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting 7.5 at best, @4.6GHz
> 
> Does it just like RAM speed or something? 1600 7-8-8-24-41-T2
> 
> It also gets hot, and I mean HOT. 60C cores, 50C at the heatsink, and NB 70C (80C safety net, 90C whoopsy)


I was getting 8.01 at 4.6ghz. Gotta admit that NB temp seems a bit high. My ram is at 1600 7-9-8-20-26 1T NB at 2640 and the temps are usually only 4C higher than CPU core or socket.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> How can I get a better cinebench score
> 
> is it LLC? I saw a little vdroop but CPU useage remained 100%
> 
> At first I thought it was 64-bit but definitely is not, score fell half a point in 32-bit
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting 7.5 at best, @4.6GHz
> 
> Does it just like RAM speed or something? 1600 7-8-8-24-41-T2
> 
> It also gets hot, and I mean HOT. 60C cores, 50C at the heatsink, and NB 70C (80C safety net, 90C whoopsy)


i had 7.87 at 4.6 and my rams is a crappy 1600 vengeance 9-9-9-24 also your temps seem a bit high for this speed..i had like 46C at 100% load...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> guys seriously
> 
> stop with the insults, no one learns from the insults lets teach and help build people up not tear them down....


this for the Win

Slightly off topic, for those with mechanical keyboards what are some good ones? been looking at the Corsair K series (don't wanna hear it ranger..)
as i need the side game keys, WASD doesn't exactly work too well for my fat fingers.

opinions?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this for the Win
> 
> Slightly off topic, for those with mechanical keyboards what are some good ones? been looking at the Corsair K series (don't wanna hear it ranger..)
> as i need the side game keys, WASD doesn't exactly work too well for my fat fingers.
> 
> opinions?


WASD, Ducky, Steelseries are the ones i would have gotten.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WASD, Ducky, Steelseries are the ones i would have gotten.


those steelseries merc's look good but don't think they are mechanical :/

I'm not sure i'm explained myself properly, I've got to squeeze my fingers in a rather cramping way to use the WASD keys (wasn't talking bout the brand they look slick too tho)

the reason I was looking at the K 50 or 95 or whatever it was it that there are G keys on the side in three vertical rows. letting me bind the WASD keys to the lower Game keys.

think super fat sharpies.. not the run of the mill dollar store size but the big honkin ones... those are my fingers..

maybe i'd be better off with something like a Razer Orbweaver and get a generic sort of mechanical keyboard (need the keys on both to feel the same.. stupid OCD)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> those steelseries merc's look good but don't think they are mechanical :/


6GV2 The one i have is mechanical.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunkyPresident*
> 
> It's a quote from "The Shining". One of my favorite lines from that movie. Lloyd is the ghost/imaginary bartender Jack is talking to. It would have been funnier, if you knew where it came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


OK, I caught up now.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> guys seriously
> 
> stop with the insults, no one learns from the insults lets teach and help build people up not tear them down....
> 
> 
> 
> this for the Win
> 
> Slightly off topic, for those with mechanical keyboards what are some good ones? been looking at the Corsair K series (don't wanna hear it ranger..)
> as i need the side game keys, WASD doesn't exactly work too well for my fat fingers.
> 
> opinions?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WASD, Ducky, Steelseries are the ones i would have gotten.
> 
> 
> 
> those steelseries merc's look good but don't think they are mechanical :/
> 
> I'm not sure i'm explained myself properly, I've got to squeeze my fingers in a rather cramping way to use the WASD keys (wasn't talking bout the brand they look slick too tho)
> 
> the reason I was looking at the K 50 or 95 or whatever it was it that there are G keys on the side in three vertical rows. letting me bind the WASD keys to the lower Game keys.
> 
> think super fat sharpies.. not the run of the mill dollar store size but the big honkin ones... those are my fingers..
> 
> maybe i'd be better off with something like a Razer Orbweaver and get a generic sort of mechanical keyboard (need the keys on both to feel the same.. stupid OCD)
Click to expand...

While I do find the K-series to be excellent, they mostly use Red switches. This would mean, to someone with fingers you describe, mis-hitting a lot of keys.

I would suggest getting something with Brown switches (Which a couple K95/70's do come with), or perhaps Blacks. But certainly something more resistant than Reds.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> While I do find the K-series to be excellent, they mostly use Red switches. This would mean, to someone with fingers you describe, mis-hitting a lot of keys.
> 
> I would suggest getting something with Brown switches (Which a couple K95/70's do come with), or perhaps Blacks. But certainly something more resistant than Reds.


YES! i got to demo the k95 beside a k50 found them both really light or not very resistant

now would the resistance rating be in Grams of actuated force?

a few that i've looked into have not really mentioned the color of the switch IIRC, but then again i wasn't looking for it.

I did notice a few had specifications for say 50g of actuated force. (example razer products)


----------



## dmfree88

I am not sure if this is what your looking for but this logitech has side buttons easily usable for WASD:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-G510-Gaming-Keyboard-Wired-18-Programmable-key-/310683288718?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item48562ac48e

Also if your looking for something with good spacing, I use a logitech mk360 (mouse and keyboard combo), I actually threw away the mouse because it was such a peice of crap but the keyboard has great key spacing, good for big hands/fingers. Works great and even though its a compact keyboard the keys are just spaced so perfectly that I never hit other buttons accidently.

I have had both great and horrible experiences with logitech, but the mk360's keyboard seems to be a great pick. Not sure about the G510 but if you really need those seperate buttons it might be worth looking into.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am not sure if this is what your looking for but this logitech has side buttons easily usable for WASD:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-G510-Gaming-Keyboard-Wired-18-Programmable-key-/310683288718?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item48562ac48e
> 
> Also if your looking for something with good spacing, I use a logitech mk360 (mouse and keyboard combo), I actually threw away the mouse because it was such a peice of crap but the keyboard has great key spacing, good for big hands/fingers. Works great and even though its a compact keyboard the keys are just spaced so perfectly that I never hit other buttons accidently.
> 
> I have had both great and horrible experiences with logitech, but the mk360's keyboard seems to be a great pick. Not sure about the G510 but if you really need those seperate buttons it might be worth looking into.


looking for a mechanical alternative.

I've got a logitech and i'd rather not get another one.


----------



## dmfree88

I feel ya there, I have the best and worst luck with them. I got a optical mouse from like the 90's when they first came out that works GREAT. But I cant get a new logitech mouse to save my life without it sucking the big one.

This may sound stupid, but whats the difference between mechanical and non-mechanical keyboard?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I feel ya there, I have the best and worst luck with them. I got a optical mouse from like the 90's when they first came out that works GREAT. But I cant get a new logitech mouse to save my life without it sucking the big one.
> 
> This may sound stupid, but whats the difference between mechanical and non-mechanical keyboard?


The switches are mechanical, while non mechanical are not. They have small rubbery membranes that keeps the buttons up.


----------



## dmfree88

oh ok makes sense, No wonder my old HP media edition keyboard from like the 90's still works great, while I keep going through newer keyboards due to button failures. Well I know what to look for in the future







thanks


----------



## anothergeek

@Legion123 and Durquavian

I noticed your Vcore is lower than mine, mine is as high as 1.520V with LLC auto, although it's set at ~1.48V

I want to say my physics score was falling in 3dmark11 when I set it lower, so I kept it there, but higher and it would throttle

I guess I'll do a wprime run at some different voltage and see what I get, maybe change LLC


----------



## anothergeek

OK, I changed LLC from auto to the highest setting, extreme, then I lower the voltage one tick, to 1.4675 I think, it was 1.4825 earlier

Like that, voltage still came up to 1.504V to 1.520V in wprime, and stayed there

In cinvebench the avg vcore was slightly below 1.5V, as it would drop to 1.44V or so, the NB got as warm as 73C again, and the score didn't change

It must be the NB frequency that is getting you higher scores, but my RAM never liked it being overclocked from 2200, nothing I can do (I would have to unplug the machine and reset the BIOS, just to revert from 2400)

My RAM is corsair vengeance LP 1600 CAS7, this type, and it hates overclocking

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233259


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> OK, I changed LLC from auto to the highest setting, extreme, then I lower the voltage one tick, to 1.4675 I think, it was 1.4825 earlier
> 
> Like that, voltage still came up to 1.504V to 1.520V in wprime, and stayed there
> 
> In cinvebench the avg vcore was slightly below 1.5V, as it would drop to 1.44V or so, the NB got as warm as 73C again, and the score didn't change
> 
> It must be the NB frequency that is getting you higher scores, but my RAM never liked it being overclocked from 2200, nothing I can do (I would have to unplug the machine and reset the BIOS, just to revert from 2400)
> 
> My RAM is corsair vengeance LP 1600 CAS7, this type, and it hates overclocking
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233259


Oh my what a surprise.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> OK, I changed LLC from auto to the highest setting, extreme, then I lower the voltage one tick, to 1.4675 I think, it was 1.4825 earlier
> 
> Like that, voltage still came up to 1.504V to 1.520V in wprime, and stayed there
> 
> In cinvebench the avg vcore was slightly below 1.5V, as it would drop to 1.44V or so, the NB got as warm as 73C again, and the score didn't change
> 
> It must be the NB frequency that is getting you higher scores, but my RAM never liked it being overclocked from 2200, nothing I can do (I would have to unplug the machine and reset the BIOS, just to revert from 2400)
> 
> My RAM is corsair vengeance LP 1600 CAS7, this type, and it hates overclocking
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233259


start at a lower LLC, most people seem to end up at High LLC. I use OCCT to watch the voltage during load. High worked best for me. might help you set your voltage lower


----------



## anothergeek

The only change I saw from enabling LLC 100% at a lower voltage was the same end voltage. I could just turn it off altogether but I'm not sure that's smart for stability

I could probably lower the voltage another increment at extreme LLC, which I will try next for stability and temps. 7zip is giving me slightly higher temps than cinebench 11.5, so I'll be using that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> The only change I saw from enabling LLC 100% at a lower voltage was the same end voltage. I could just turn it off altogether but I'm not sure that's smart for stability
> 
> I could probably lower the voltage another increment at extreme LLC, which I will try next for stability and temps. 7zip is giving me slightly higher temps than cinebench 11.5, so I'll be using that


try AVX IBT, link in the first post of the thread first page


----------



## anothergeek

OK, I've booted and noticed one key issue

voltage increment is .250, instead of the .125 I'd have preferred

so from 1.4875 to 1.4625, to 1.4375 now, LLC extreme to make up for this low setting, same speed of 23x, so far I've seen 1.456V from browsing and handling CPU-z and temperature monitor, now time for wpime, cinebench, and z7ip, in that order. If all is well I'll check that AVX IBT out (intel burn test!?)


----------



## anothergeek

Those three tests ran well, 7zip ran very well

highest seen voltage 1.504v in cinebench 11.5

here is a screenshot admist 7zip, see those NB temps!? still, the score was higher than I've seen before


----------



## anothergeek

IBT crashed in a moment lol

I would turn off LLC to run that at 1.5125 but I get the idea really, the NB is going to be the issue, and core temp up there is 64C


----------



## M3TAl

Where exactly are you getting the NB temp from? The UD3's don't have a NB sensor.


----------



## dmfree88

if your getting the same results at lower LLC then it should be set lower, you want it at the lowest possible setting to not have significant vdroop.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Those three tests ran well, 7zip ran very well
> 
> highest seen voltage 1.504v in cinebench 11.5
> 
> here is a screenshot admist 7zip, see those NB temps!? still, the score was higher than I've seen before


Mine wont let me run 32mb for some reason ( system cannot allocate the required amount of memory ) but I did get 16mb with this

You can see my temps at 4.8ghz with 2640mhz CPU-NB 1.46v is actual CPU voltage after Vdroop ( no LLC ) and 1.3845v on CPU-NB.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Mine wont let me run 32mb for some reason ( system cannot allocate the required amount of memory ) but I did get 16mb with this
> 
> You can see my temps at 4.8ghz with 2640mhz CPU-NB 1.46v is actual CPU voltage after Vdroop ( no LLC ) and 1.3845v on CPU-NB.


You really shouldnt run CPUNB Voltage that high...


----------



## Uzanar

Hey guys, just peeking in here a bit!

On average, how high can you OC an FX8320/8350 *without* increasing the stock-voltage? (Prime95 stable for 12+ hours)


----------



## wntrsnowg

Not much on mine. I suspect it is my motherboard, m5a97 rev 1.0 with bios update. vdroop is so bad


----------



## Uzanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Not much on mine. I suspect it is my motherboard, m5a97 rev 1.0 with bios update. vdroop is so bad


Hmmm, but vdroop is kind of easy to fix though? Just increase the LLC?


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Hey guys, just peeking in here a bit!
> 
> On average, how high can you OC an FX8320/8350 without increasing the stock-voltage? (Prime95 stable for 12+ hours)


I was able to render intense Blender scenes at 4.4 GHz on stock voltage. It may have been Prime95 stable, but I can't be sure because I only ran Prime for an hour or so at that clock. I had to apply a +0.06875v offset from my chip's stock VID of 1.296v to be Prime95 stable at 4.5 GHz. These chips seem to vary quite a bit in VID and how they will overclock. Maybe even board to board? I don't know what an average would be on stock voltage. Perhaps someone else will have a better answer though.

Edit: It's worth noting that my VID is on the low side. Maybe look at the Membership spreadsheet in the OP. It might give you an idea of voltages that are being used.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You really shouldnt run CPUNB Voltage that high...


CPU-NB max is same as CPU and mine is way lower than some with lower speed.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uzanar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Not much on mine. I suspect it is my motherboard, m5a97 rev 1.0 with bios update. vdroop is so bad
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, but vdroop is kind of easy to fix though? Just increase the LLC?
Click to expand...

On my board, the bios only has LLC: enabled, auto, disabled. no variation of what enabled means. High, extreme, low, etc. lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> CPU-NB max is same as CPU and mine is way lower than some with lower speed.


... Mine is 1.25 for 2600nb


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> ... Mine is 1.25 for 2600nb


AND with LLC?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> AND with LLC?


Normal LLC. Im saying you guys are increasing the voltage too much.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Normal LLC. Im saying you guys are increasing the voltage too much.


And I am saying I don't have LLC, have to account for Vdroop and on this board is quite large. Besides I ran a lot of stability tests to make sure of that voltage.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And I am saying I don't have LLC, have to account for Vdroop and on this board is quite large. Besides I ran a lot of stability tests to make sure of that voltage.


Oh yea you had the crap MSI mobo...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh yea you had the crap MSI mobo...


Yeah. Its not all that bad but not the best OCer of all the MSI boards I have had.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Yeah. Its not all that bad but not the best OCer of all the MSI boards I have had.


Why did you get MSI at all?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why did you get MSI at all?


Been good for me for years and the last few had LLC, except it was called something else, escapes me for the moment. Outside of the extreme OCing potential this board does everything else flawlessly. The real issue isn't the board. I feel it is MSI itself. They have poor attention to AMD right now. These vishera chips have them crying home to their mommies and they are reluctant to do much other than claim it is for our own good. For example the max Voltage in the bios is 1.449v which after you login to windows is actually 1.42v. You have to open CONTROL CENTER, a MSI program, to set all the values voltages to the desired level. Now think for a moment and you see a very obvious issue. 4.6ghz is the max voltage you can login to windows with and you still need to add voltage after login to account for Vdroop, .06v @ 4.6ghz, and avoid BSOD. Also if you like the C&Q setup , lower watts, then you cant just adjust your multi in Control Center, it cuts it off. But FSB doesn't, so I set my bios to a lower FSB to login to windows at 4.6ghz or lower then up it after to 4.8ghz. Just sucks I have to do that everytime after shutdown/reboot.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> a high end air cooler would be fine as well.
> 
> evo would be fine for stock clocks if that is what you want.


True about the highest quality air coolers. There still is more upward potential with an expandable clc like the Swiftech H220 or H320. You can always add another radiator for gpus if your case layout and size allows for it. The EVO is ok at stock. This is overclock.net. Not too many here who want to run a build at stock.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WASD, Ducky, Steelseries are the ones i would have gotten.


How about CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with Cherry MX Green switches. Getting mine in 1 week from Amazon. Production had been suspended for 2 months . Just got notified its
available ahead of schedule.


----------



## nakoni47

Hello All,

Just picked up an FX 8320, ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0, and 2 x 4GB G. Skill Ares 1866 (9-10-9-28). I have been testing some frequencies and so far I have hit 4.7 which has been prime 95 stable for just over 23 hours before one core had a rounding error. Right now I'm testing 4.9 GHZ with the follow below. I'm currently using a XSPC EX360 Rad with an XSPC block.



I am trying to hit 5.0 Ghz stable with at least 1 hour of prime. I have been overclocking for awhile, but I never really messed with the FSB. I have been reading to get the FX8320 over 5.0 GHZ I will need to do a mix of both multi and FSB overclocking. I would like some more any help that I can get into calibrating the settings in the BIOS.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh my what a surprise.


Watch that sarcasm, your horns are showing! ROFL


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why did you get MSI at all?


Because it eats Saberkitties for breakfast


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Because it eats Saberkitties for breakfast


Yea but I will put MSI in my Crosshairs all day long.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Because it eats Saberkitties for breakfast


Oh lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yea but I will put MSI in my Crosshairs all day long.


Surprisingly, the GD-80 spanks my CHV-Z like a red headed stepchild. About a 300 mhz whuppin to be exact.

Durq, don't shut the machine down, set it up to go to sleep. When you wake it up, it will be right where you left it , you won't have to fool around with any settings at all


----------



## FunkyPresident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakoni47*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Just picked up an FX 8320, ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0, and 2 x 4GB G. Skill Ares 1866 (9-10-9-28). I have been testing some frequencies and so far I have hit 4.7 which has been prime 95 stable for just over 23 hours before one core had a rounding error. Right now I'm testing 4.9 GHZ with the follow below. I'm currently using a XSPC EX360 Rad with an XSPC block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to hit 5.0 Ghz stable with at least 1 hour of prime. I have been overclocking for awhile, but I never really messed with the FSB. I have been reading to get the FX8320 over 5.0 GHZ I will need to do a mix of both multi and FSB overclocking. I would like some more any help that I can get into calibrating the settings in the BIOS.


Hey bud, I'm not much of an overclocker, but I will suggest looking at the spreadsheet at the beginning of this thread for some clues. Normally there would be people here to help you. I'm not sure what's up with the absence of them. Maybe Join the club and hang out. I'm sure the people here will help you out eventually


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am not sure if this is what your looking for but this logitech has side buttons easily usable for WASD:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logitech-G510-Gaming-Keyboard-Wired-18-Programmable-key-/310683288718?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item48562ac48e
> 
> Also if your looking for something with good spacing, I use a logitech mk360 (mouse and keyboard combo), I actually threw away the mouse because it was such a peice of crap but the keyboard has great key spacing, good for big hands/fingers. Works great and even though its a compact keyboard the keys are just spaced so perfectly that I never hit other buttons accidently.
> 
> I have had both great and horrible experiences with logitech, but the mk360's keyboard seems to be a great pick. Not sure about the G510 but if you really need those seperate buttons it might be worth looking into.


Sorry for calling you a ******!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Sorry for calling you a ******!




You better be lol


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> You better be lol


lol


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakoni47*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Just picked up an FX 8320, ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0, and 2 x 4GB G. Skill Ares 1866 (9-10-9-28). I have been testing some frequencies and so far I have hit 4.7 which has been prime 95 stable for just over 23 hours before one core had a rounding error. Right now I'm testing 4.9 GHZ with the follow below. I'm currently using a XSPC EX360 Rad with an XSPC block.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to hit 5.0 Ghz stable with at least 1 hour of prime. I have been overclocking for awhile, but I never really messed with the FSB. I have been reading to get the FX8320 over 5.0 GHZ I will need to do a mix of both multi and FSB overclocking. I would like some more any help that I can get into calibrating the settings in the BIOS.


in this very thread, first post there is a table with lots of overclocking setting from other users, take a look and play with it see what others did.

also one thing to remember when playing with FSB is that memory,NB and HT will increase as well so if you doing it FSB (and you can do it all just by doing that) keep downclocking other bits and keep them as near stock as poss. when you get your desired clock on the CPU you can start playing with the rest.

Out of curriousity - what temp you getting with this rad?


----------



## nakoni47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion123*
> 
> in this very thread, first post there is a table with lots of overclocking setting from other users, take a look and play with it see what others did.
> 
> also one thing to remember when playing with FSB is that memory,NB and HT will increase as well so if you doing it FSB (and you can do it all just by doing that) keep downclocking other bits and keep them as near stock as poss. when you get your desired clock on the CPU you can start playing with the rest.
> 
> Out of curriousity - what temp you getting with this rad?


Right now I'm still messing with settings for Vcore and CPU/NB voltages. I am averaging around 55-57 on a pull setup. This has been decreasing as I am lowering voltages little by litte. I am using IBT 20 passes and at least 8 hours prime 95 on blend or small fft to justify my "stability". Overall, I like the kit, it was my first go at WC, I want to eventually get a block for my 7950 and an extra 240 or 360 rad.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Surprisingly, the GD-80 spanks my CHV-Z like a red headed stepchild. About a 300 mhz whuppin to be exact.
> 
> Durq, don't shut the machine down, set it up to go to sleep. When you wake it up, it will be right where you left it , you won't have to fool around with any settings at all


I never sleep my computers ever. Never see many good stories about sleep for computers. Besides only time I reboot is when I am finding a new OC.


----------



## d1nky

new toy


----------



## darkelixa

Nice, 8350?


----------



## d1nky

yea 8350, was comtemplating a 9370 for ****s n gigs but thought better.


----------



## darkelixa

I guess 9370 is great if you have the cpu cooler and power bill allowance


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I guess 9370 is great if you have the cpu cooler and power bill allowance


i belive its just an oc'd 8350 anyway.


----------



## ffhounddog

Just got a FX8350 for my new build. Now I just hope I put enought thermal past on there since I had to remove the fan once since the computer was not installing correctly and well thought I had installed my chipset wrong then found out one of the Ram modules was bad.

Will be rocking this when I replacement Crucial Ram.

ffh


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffhounddog*
> 
> Just got a FX8350 for my new build. Now I just hope I put enought thermal past on there since I had to remove the fan once since the computer was not installing correctly and well thought I had installed my chipset wrong then found out one of the Ram modules was bad.
> 
> Will be rocking this when I replacement Crucial Ram.
> 
> ffh


Ppl tend to put to much thermal paste on so you are probably fine if you are wondering if you put on enuff







How much did you put on, and how did u apply it? You are supposed to put on a ammount at the same size as a rice grain, if you dont spread it!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> new toy


Congratz, wich one is it? Let us know how it clocks pls


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea 8350, was comtemplating a 9370 for ****s n gigs but thought better.


Should have ... why cause to blow it up thats why...

Even though they are overclocked 8350 I am curious on if they OC a bit better perhaps a new stepping or if they truely are just cherry picked


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Anyone here with the antec kuhler 920 running at 5ghz and manage to cool it?


----------



## ffhounddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Ppl tend to put to much thermal paste on so you are probably fine if you are wondering if you put on enuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you put on, and how did u apply it? You are supposed to put on a ammount at the same size as a rice grain, if you dont spread it!


More than a rice grain. Whoops. It is running at 35 degrees celcius so that is low on stock cooler but that is idel and installing new drivers and removing others.

ffh


----------



## wntrsnowg

Is the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (for $149) a good board to pair with an 8350? While keeping my Asus M5A97 (Rev 1.0 with updated BIOS version) when upgrading from a 965 to the 8350, I feel that the processor is getting throttled and also can't be OCed from stock with stock voltages. There is severe vDroop that can only be "solved" with enabling LLC (no ability to choose the level of LLC, only enabled, disabled, auto). However, when enabling LLC at 1.35V on my board, the vCore jumps to near 1.5V! causing heat and stability issues.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Is the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (for $149) a good board to pair with an 8350? While keeping my Asus M5A97 (Rev 1.0 with updated BIOS version) when upgrading from a 965 to the 8350, I feel that the processor is getting throttled and also can't be OCed from stock with stock voltages. There is severe vDroop that can only be "solved" with enabling LLC (no ability to choose the level of LLC, only enabled, disabled, auto). However, when enabling LLC at 1.35V on my board, the vCore jumps to near 1.5V! causing heat and stability issues.


Is it the mobo with vrm heatsinks?


----------



## Chopper1591

Good evening all,

Maybe someone mentioned this already in the thread but it is a bit long to look through it









My question is:
Does somebody know what the Vishera's prefer RAM wise?
I mean like with the Phenom's it was better to go for lower latency vs higher frequency.

Sadly i don't have much time to do all the benchmarks at different settings. So if someone can inform me i would be very thankful.










BTW: To all the guy's that helped me out before with my little problem concerning the reboots.

I have RMA numbers for both the PSU and my Motherboard. As almost the rest of my system is rather new i am most certain this will solve the issues


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Is the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (for $149) a good board to pair with an 8350? While keeping my Asus M5A97 (Rev 1.0 with updated BIOS version) when upgrading from a 965 to the 8350, I feel that the processor is getting throttled and also can't be OCed from stock with stock voltages. There is severe vDroop that can only be "solved" with enabling LLC (no ability to choose the level of LLC, only enabled, disabled, auto). However, when enabling LLC at 1.35V on my board, the vCore jumps to near 1.5V! causing heat and stability issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the mobo with vrm heatsinks?
Click to expand...

I am not sure what mobo you are referring to. Both have VRM heatsinks. I have the M5a97, not the m5a97 LE (non heatsinked version). Also, the asrock is an expensive top end board. Of course it has vrm heatsinks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I am not sure what mobo you are referring to. Both have VRM heatsinks. I have the M5a97, not the m5a97 LE (non heatsinked version). Also, the asrock is an expensive top end board. Of course it has vrm heatsinks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Then there's no reason for your cpu to throttle.


----------



## wntrsnowg

An example of it throttling is much slower boot time. I have installed the windows hotfixes listed in the OP


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> An example of it throttling is much slower boot time. I have installed the windows hotfixes listed in the OP


Disable cool and quiet. Then try running p95 with Hw info opened. That software records the current,lowest and highest frequency. During the stress test if it downclocks then there is throttling.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> An example of it throttling is much slower boot time. I have installed the windows hotfixes listed in the OP
> 
> 
> 
> Disable cool and quiet. Then try running p95 with Hw info opened. That software records the current,lowest and highest frequency. During the stress test if it downclocks then there is throttling.
Click to expand...

There is no option of CnQ in my bios lol.


----------



## RustySocket

There is a overclock guide at the start of this thread, with some notes just for this board. Force yourself to read it. Last week I wanted to
Smash the fack out of it. After having all my options in the bios locked I was able to get it to over clock and experience the CPU throttle. I pushed it to 4.6 and it didn't like the stock cooler so it is at 4.4 until I install a better cooler....no throttling now at stock volts and Vcore load line calibration is at normal.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> There is a overclock guide at the start of this thread, with some notes just for this board. Force yourself to read it. Last week I wanted to
> Smash the fack out of it. After having all my options in the bios locked I was able to get it to over clock and experience the CPU throttle. I pushed it to 4.6 and it didn't like the stock cooler so it is at 4.4 until I install a better cooler....no throttling now at stock volts and Vcore load line calibration is at normal.


Before I got the 8350 I fully read the OC guide mentioned and the m5a97 notes contained within. Setting my LLC to 'auto' doesn't turn it on at all.

If you really have the same board as me, how is your LLC at Normal? From what I have read and experienced, there is no way to set LLC to normal on the Asus m5a97 r1.0. There is only LLC : enabled, and the mobo does what it wants.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Good evening all,
> 
> Maybe someone mentioned this already in the thread but it is a bit long to look through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is:
> Does somebody know what the Vishera's prefer RAM wise?
> I mean like with the Phenom's it was better to go for lower latency vs higher frequency.
> 
> Sadly i don't have much time to do all the benchmarks at different settings. So if someone can inform me i would be very thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: To all the guy's that helped me out before with my little problem concerning the reboots.
> 
> I have RMA numbers for both the PSU and my Motherboard. As almost the rest of my system is rather new i am most certain this will solve the issues


no dice padawan!

every vish is slightly different

every stick of ram is different.

but those two together are you get unpredictable variables.

most in this thread with their wits about them will tell you that 1866 is the absolute minimum you should run. weather that be from a overclocked 1333 or whatever. its not about what the label says its about what it can do when pushed









1866-2133 doesn't seem to be much of an issue for the vish to handle.

when you start to push past 2200 that's when this start to get iffy with some chips.

for instance.

Gurty can hit 2300 mhz but not 2400.

I can get beyond 2400 but i can't hit 2500

D1nky is getting beyond 2500 (i think its D1nky :S )

also it took me three sets of ram to find a set that would do 2400.


----------



## d1nky

LOL i can get 2550 stable 11-13-13 or 11-12-11 upto 2500..... ive benched beyond 2600mhz

well that chips gone now, ive got a brand spanker waiting for uber cooling lol

it probably is me actually lol not knowing what im doing!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL i can get 2550 stable 11-13-13 or 11-12-11 upto 2500..... ive benched beyond 2600mhz
> 
> well that chips gone now, ive got a brand spanker waiting for uber cooling lol
> 
> it probably is me actually lol not knowing what im doing!


so no vid on that chip yet?

its only two batches past mine









what tRAS, and tRC were each using?

i've been able to NEARLY get 2500 to boot. loads windows screen, accepts PW, but somewhere after this point to the point that my wireless connects it freeze up or snaggs up pretty bad.

i just don't think these sticks were ment to go much past 2400


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Sorry for calling you a ******!


Yea be careful of that. One out of 100 kids born now has autism. It is a plague. There could somebody right on this thread who has a family member with it. You would not want to be throwing aroun derogatory terms about a birth defect.


----------



## d1nky

did you get the number?? its like code to me! haha

its all mysterious atm lol

i got a 360 rad for it, so itll be total of 480mm rad space on it lol plus res and ice tray


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yea be careful of that. One out of 100 kids born now has autism. It is a plague. There could somebody right on this thread who has a family member with it. You would not want to be throwing aroun derogatory terms about a birth defect.


I dont think its right to call someone autistic ******ed. Or even associate an autistic person with the meaning of the word ******ed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> did you get the number?? its like code to me! haha
> 
> its all mysterious atm lol
> 
> i got a 360 rad for it, so itll be total of 480mm rad space on it lol plus res and ice tray


lmao yup its in the middle of the the second line on test. 1310 if i read it right.

i wish i had space for a 360 rad. I'd have to go with a totally different case company to get it.

but i just love this R4,


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont think its right to call someone autistic ******ed. Or even associate an autistic person with the meaning of the word ******ed.


I have an autistic Nephew and to anyone that takes the time and effort to see past the differences in the way he perceives things it should be very apparent that he is closer to brilliant than most people without the affliction.
In my experiences with him and in my uneducated opinion the challenges he faces are in no way due to a lack of intelligence, but in the way he interprets stimulus and the way he interacts with other people.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have an autistic Nephew and to anyone that takes the time and effort to see past the differences in the way he perceives things it should be very apparent that he is closer to brilliant than most people without the affliction.
> In my experiences with him and in my uneducated opinion the challenges he faces are in no way due to a lack of intelligence, but in the way he interprets stimulus and the way he interacts with other people.


My son was born with autism and I feel you are exactly correct. He has absolutely no lack of intelligence just a lack of comprehension. His perception is completely different from you or I and everything he does is with passion. Still in the early stages so don't really know how he will end up, but I know hes smart. Hope your nephew does well and is doing well.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My son was born with autism and I feel you are exactly correct. He has absolutely no lack of intelligence just a lack of comprehension. His perception is completely different from you or I and everything he does is with passion. Still in the early stages so don't really know how he will end up, but I know hes smart. Hope your nephew does well and is doing well.


To be honest, i thought you where like 13-15 but it seems you are not lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My son was born with autism and I feel you are exactly correct. He has absolutely no lack of intelligence just a lack of comprehension. His perception is completely different from you or I and everything he does is with passion. Still in the early stages so don't really know how he will end up, but I know hes smart. Hope your nephew does well and is doing well.


Thanks, he does ok and seems to be more social as time goes on.
It's a real challenge to parent and autistic child, requires so much patience and understanding.
I really admire the way my brother deals with it.
Hope things go well for you and your son


----------



## Devildog83

God bless both of you and all of the other family members who give so much to care for those who are in need like those with Autism.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> God bless both of you and all of the other family members who give so much to care for those who are in need like those with Autism.


Oh man lol. We're supposed to keep religion/god and politics etc out of our conversations on this forum.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh man lol. We're supposed to keep religion/god and politics etc out of our conversations on this forum.


he was short of discussing religion, just made the reference to it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> God bless both of you and all of the other family members who give so much to care for those who are in need like those with Autism.


Thanks man


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> he was short of discussing religion, just made the reference to it.


Just saying.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just saying.


Funny. Reason they don't like discussions of religion or politics is because those two topics tend to be polarized and cause very heated discussions. But as we all know here so does AMD vs Intel. Soon they may ban that too. lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Funny. Reason they don't like discussions of religion or politics is because those two topics tend to be polarized and cause very heated discussions. But as we all know here so does AMD vs Intel. Soon they may ban that too. lol


AMD and Intel is relevant unlike religion and politics.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> AMD and Intel is relevant unlike religion and politics.


UH OH ITS ON NOW. COME GET YOU SOME... . LOL true about relevant to the site I guess, but I do find it amazing so many people get so wound up over it, AMD Intel that is.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> UH OH ITS ON NOW. COME GET YOU SOME... . LOL true about relevant to the site I guess, but I do find it amazing so many people get so wound up over it, AMD Intel that is.


I used to, but i know what my 8350 is good for. And Intel fanboys doesnt. So there's no purpose in arguing.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> UH OH ITS ON NOW. COME GET YOU SOME... . LOL true about relevant to the site I guess, but I do find it amazing so many people get so wound up over it, AMD Intel that is.


I used to, but i know what my 8350 is good for. And Intel fanboys doesnt. So there's no purpose in arguing.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> There is no option of CnQ in my bios lol.


You can't be serious. Don't think that's even possible.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> There is no option of CnQ in my bios lol.


You can't be serious. Don't think that's even possible.
Sorry for the double post. Read this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1234701/asus-m5a97-bios-missing-coolnquiet-c1-options


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> There is no option of CnQ in my bios lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious. Don't think that's even possible.
> Sorry for the double post. Read this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1234701/asus-m5a97-bios-missing-coolnquiet-c1-options
Click to expand...

Ive read that before when i google searched the issue. So eitherhave to use turbo oc, or offset voltage mode. Neither of which are good. Lol -_- Asus....


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> God bless both of you and all of the other family members who give so much to care for those who are in need like those with Autism.


Thank you sir.

And no ranger I am not that young lol. I am still a youngin though just 25


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Ive read that before when i google searched the issue. So eitherhave to use turbo oc, or offset voltage mode. Neither of which are good. Lol -_- Asus....


Atleast It's somewhat of a fix.


----------



## Devildog83

There has been a lot of talk about LLC in here and other threads so I did some testing of my own. I was running @ 4.7 Ghz w/1.425v and LLC on high. I run AMD overdrive stability test and it crashed after 5 mins. and the core volts dropped to 1.404 before it crashed. I set the core volts to 1.450 and changed the LLC to ultra high. I reran AMD overdrive and it stayed stable plus the core volts were @ 1.452 and never moved. I did not heat up at all so I think ultra high and 1.450 will work just fine. Might not be of help to anyone but I thought I would toss it out there anyhow just in case.


----------



## dmfree88

I could be wrong. But I think the LLC setting is based on your clock / power draw. If you are overclocked alot then it requires more LLC to keep stable under load. I may be wrong but I am sitting at 4.3ghz and LLC on normal has significant vdroop and instability but when I set to high (just one setting up) then it actually gives me vboost. I go from like 1.38v up to 1.40v and it is very stable and returns to normal after load. I have read quite a bit about this recently and it seems keeping it the most stable is important, vboost/vdroop doesnt matter much as long as its stable at whatever level it either droops or boosts to. If you have vboost like I do its recommended you keep your voltage setting under max, due to the possibilities of it forcing overvolting, but I have a feeling if I upped the core and voltage I may need higher LLC or it may become stable vdroop. I could be wrong but thats just my assumption. Heres some good info on LLC:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/

heres the most important pull from it:

"Conclusions

Quite frankly I was shocked to see the effect that LLC setting has on actual voltages, especially at Ultra High and Extreme. I do understand that that every motherboard may implement LLC differently, and the Vdroop/Vboost changes may not be as incredible as I saw on my board. I can easily visualize someone trying to get the highest overclock possible, but ignoring the LLC setting (or worse setting it to extreme) and frying their CPU. I hope this thread illustrates my experience with LLC and persuades the reader that LLC should be used when overclocking, but must be used with care.

Personally I chose an LLC setting of High (50%) for my overclocking, because it resulted in no Vdroop, but didn't result in enormous Vboosts. I also took into account the small observed Vboost, and made sure to never bring my voltage to a level where the Vboost would touch the fast-death voltage of my CPU. I have what I consider to be a stable overclock with this motherboard and CPU at 4.5 GHz at a Vcore of 1.325V (stable for 24h of prime95 small FFTs). "


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I could be wrong. But I think the LLC setting is based on your clock / power draw. If you are overclocked alot then it requires more LLC to keep stable under load. I may be wrong but I am sitting at 4.3ghz and LLC on normal has significant vdroop and instability but when I set to high (just one setting up) then it actually gives me vboost. I go from like 1.38v up to 1.40v and it is very stable and returns to normal after load. I have read quite a bit about this recently and it seems keeping it the most stable is important, vboost/vdroop doesnt matter much as long as its stable at whatever level it either droops or boosts to. If you have vboost like I do its recommended you keep your voltage setting under max, due to the possibilities of it forcing overvolting, but I have a feeling if I upped the core and voltage I may need higher LLC or it may become stable vdroop. I could be wrong but thats just my assumption. Heres some good info on LLC:
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/
> 
> heres the most important pull from it:
> 
> "Conclusions
> 
> Quite frankly I was shocked to see the effect that LLC setting has on actual voltages, especially at Ultra High and Extreme. I do understand that that every motherboard may implement LLC differently, and the Vdroop/Vboost changes may not be as incredible as I saw on my board. I can easily visualize someone trying to get the highest overclock possible, but ignoring the LLC setting (or worse setting it to extreme) and frying their CPU. I hope this thread illustrates my experience with LLC and persuades the reader that LLC should be used when overclocking, but must be used with care.
> 
> Personally I chose an LLC setting of High (50%) for my overclocking, because it resulted in no Vdroop, but didn't result in enormous Vboosts. I also took into account the small observed Vboost, and made sure to never bring my voltage to a level where the Vboost would touch the fast-death voltage of my CPU. I have what I consider to be a stable overclock with this motherboard and CPU at 4.5 GHz at a Vcore of 1.325V (stable for 24h of prime95 small FFTs). "






i have run my chip at 1.7v i would not worry to much about over volting it is temps you have to worry about.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> i have run my chip at 1.7v i would not worry to much about over volting it is temps you have to worry about.


Understood. Benefit of having a beefcake processor i suppose. I wont be able to cool that high







. But id imagine you could blow up a lower voltage processor


----------



## Kuivamaa

Is the stock heatsink the same on FX-8320 and 8350 or are they different units? I checked the 8350 and I probably have a use for it in another system,so If 8320 comes with a weaker one, that alone is a reason for me to get an 8350 instead. Anyone knows for sure?


----------



## dmfree88

same cooler, for the price difference I still vote 8350. But you will be happy either way


----------



## MrWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Is the stock heatsink the same on FX-8320 and 8350 or are they different units? I checked the 8350 and I probably have a use for it in another system,so If 8320 comes with a weaker one, that alone is a reason for me to get an 8350 instead. Anyone knows for sure?


The stock ones sound like jet engines







, cheap aftermarket will be much better


----------



## Durvelle27

FX 8320 @4.4GHz



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945686


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> FX 8320 @4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945686


PLLLLEAAAASEEEE........

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836403


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> PLLLLEAAAASEEEE........
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836403


My scores still higher


----------



## Fanboy88

But did you see Ranger is only using one graphics card?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My scores still higher


EXCUUUUUUUUSE ME. x2 7870s barely faster







.

Just kidding nice score meng


----------



## Fanboy88

but yes nice scores to both


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> EXCUUUUUUUUSE ME. x2 7870s barely faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just kidding nice score meng


lol but also my cards are being bottlenecked as i'm using 2.0x16 & 2.0x4


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> EXCUUUUUUUUSE ME. x2 7870s barely faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just kidding nice score meng
> 
> 
> 
> lol but also my cards are being bottlenecked as i'm using 2.0x16 & 2.0x4
Click to expand...

What exactly do you mean by bottlenecked?
you lose on;y 2-7% using a x4 2.0 PCIe slot


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by bottlenecked?
> you lose on;y 2-7% using a x4 2.0 PCIe slot


Thats single card performance


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by bottlenecked?
> you lose on;y 2-7% using a x4 2.0 PCIe slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats single card performance
Click to expand...

Works the same for multi card. I have run quadfire with the 4th card running x4 2.0 and its the same scenario
That why I asked what you meant by "bottlenecked"


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Works the same for multi card. I have run quadfire with the 4th card running x4 2.0 and its the same scenario
> That why I asked what you meant by "bottlenecked"


Could you try just 2 GPU's one x16 & one x4


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Works the same for multi card. I have run quadfire with the 4th card running x4 2.0 and its the same scenario
> That why I asked what you meant by "bottlenecked"
> 
> 
> 
> Could you try just 2 GPU's one x16 & one x4
Click to expand...

Oh , sorry. I meant to include that i have done that along the way, i build quadfires, but I always bench from 1-all four cards along the way.
This machine had both 5850's and 4 x 6970's with the last card being an x4 2.0 PCIe and with only two cards (one running in the x4) i only lost about 3%


I asked because it's not your 8350 Bottlenecking it either
Heaven 4.0 quadfire at 1920 x 1080




i am not trying to show you up about your problem/conclusion. I would just like to help if you are having a performance problem


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh , sorry. I meant to include that i have done that along the way, i build quadfires, but I always bench from 1-all four cards along the way.
> This machine had both 5850's and 4 x 6970's with the last card being an x4 2.0 PCIe and with only two cards (one running in the x4) i only lost about 3%
> 
> 
> I asked because it's not your 8350 Bottlenecking it either
> Heaven 4.0 quadfire at 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not trying to show you up about your problem/conclusion. I would just like to help if you are having a performance problem


I actually have a 8320 not 8350 lol. the reason i feel i'm losing performance is because similar rigs are scoring 12k-13k at the same clocks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

anyone here using gtx 460's as physX card ? if so hows it work out?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh , sorry. I meant to include that i have done that along the way, i build quadfires, but I always bench from 1-all four cards along the way.
> This machine had both 5850's and 4 x 6970's with the last card being an x4 2.0 PCIe and with only two cards (one running in the x4) i only lost about 3%
> 
> 
> I asked because it's not your 8350 Bottlenecking it either
> Heaven 4.0 quadfire at 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not trying to show you up about your problem/conclusion. I would just like to help if you are having a performance problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have a 8320 not 8350 lol. the reason i feel i'm losing performance is because similar rigs are scoring 12k-13k at the same clocks
Click to expand...

Firstly 8350 or 8320, 4.4GHz is the same.

Well there a lot of variables there.
Same CPU clocks?
Same GPU clocks
same GPU mem clocks
system memory sppeds as these guys?
same amount of processes?
etc, etc


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well there a lot of variables there.
> Same CPU clocks?
> Same GPU clocks
> same GPU mem clocks
> system memory sppeds as these guys?
> same amount of processes?
> etc, etc


No
Yes
Yes
No
No


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well there a lot of variables there.
> Same CPU clocks?
> Same GPU clocks
> same GPU mem clocks
> system memory sppeds as these guys?
> same amount of processes?
> etc, etc
> 
> 
> 
> No
> Yes
> Yes
> No
> No
Click to expand...

Okay, well the physics is run on the CPU, and a large part of the score. that alone can be it .
So you are comparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> anyone here using gtx 460's as physX card ? if so hows it work out?


in what regards.. I have sli 460s in my rig what ya wanna know?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay, well the physics is run on the CPU, and a large part of the score. that alone can be it .
> So you are comparing apples to oranges here.


ahhh forgot about that

:facepalm:

Thx guys


----------



## Rangerjr1

Guys, my Silver Arrow extreme arrived in the mail today with its 2500rpm fans. Its a whole 5-8c WARMER than the phanteks with the same RPM fans. The heatsink just feels flimsier and the mounting is a lot better on the phanteks. I mounted the silver arrow twice to make sure i wasnt doing anything wrong, the TIM spread nicely like it should so there where no pressure problems. My conclusion is that if you want BALLS TO THE WALLS OC then Phanteks is the way to go because of the supperior heatsink.

Doubt the difference is this big in cooler chips like i5s and FX6300 or phenoms. But it sure as hell made a difference on my 4.9GHz 1.51v chip.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> in what regards.. I have sli 460s in my rig what ya wanna know?


well i want to run xcrossfire 7850's with a physx card.

I only really own one game at this point in time that can use physX, so i don't really wanna spend a buttload on physX card.

but i'm sure i'll be picking up more games that can support it in the future.

i'm wondering if the 460 is enough to do the physx for a hd7850 (about a gtx660) or should i be on the look out for something in the 500/600 series to match up with my 7850?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well i want to run xcrossfire 7850's with a physx card.
> 
> I only really own one game at this point in time that can use physX, so i don't really wanna spend a buttload on physX card.
> 
> but i'm sure i'll be picking up more games that can support it in the future.
> 
> i'm wondering if the 460 is enough to do the physx for a hd7850 (about a gtx660) or should i be on the look out for something in the 500/600 series to match up with my 7850?


give me time to shoot 0the kid and ill get you pure physic differences ,

EDIT: RESULTS:
single card no SLI physics CPU
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015616

single card no SLI physics 460 card 0
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015622

Single Card No SLI but GPU 1 dedicated physics
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015633

SLI GPU 1 Dedicated Physics
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015645

SLI GPU 0 Dedicated Physics
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015654

not sure what to say but according to 3dmark physx means nothing .. is there a better physx tester?
This is with CPU @ 5.118 Ram @ 2048MHz Cas 8

Conclusion You are not missing much with physx go AMD all the way with better OpenCL support


----------



## Durvelle27

Anybody here with a motherboard with 4+1 or 6+2 PowerPhase


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Posted results in edit


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

kinda what i figured. i would however like to find a physX bench and see how the processor itself handles the physx


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> kinda what i figured. i would however like to find a physX bench and see how the processor itself handles the physx


I just tried fluid mark and still do not see any difference really.. Basically if there is a performance boost then it is negligible at best.. However only thing I can say is that I am running only nVidia so it may for some reason be defaulting Physx to my GPU regardless of my settings..

Unfortunately I do not have another card to test with other than that Physx is not really what it is cracked up to be these days and OpenCL can do just about the same if not better


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I just tried fluid mark and still do not see any difference really.. Basically if there is a performance boost then it is negligible at best.. However only thing I can say is that I am running only nVidia so it may for some reason be defaulting Physx to my GPU regardless of my settings..
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have another card to test with other than that Physx is not really what it is cracked up to be these days and OpenCL can do just about the same if not better


well Boarderlands 2 can use a radeon as a "physX" card but they don't preform as well as nvidia's do. I will try to find the article again.

they were compairing a 79xx series radeon against a 600 series nvidia.

they used the upcoming PhysX bench for the game (i've yet to see the patch that includes it into the cpu version of the game), which happened to be written by nvidia. so i am taking those results as a slightly grain of salt BUT, seeing as the game is optimized for nvidia i think they have an edge regardless :S


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well Boarderlands 2 can use a radeon as a "physX" card but they don't preform as well as nvidia's do. I will try to find the article again.
> 
> they were compairing a 79xx series radeon against a 600 series nvidia.
> 
> they used the upcoming PhysX bench for the game (i've yet to see the patch that includes it into the cpu version of the game), which happened to be written by nvidia. so i am taking those results as a slightly grain of salt BUT, seeing as the game is optimized for nvidia i think they have an edge regardless :S


Well there is a huge difference also my 2 460's together are compared to a single 660

In addition how big is the difference.. when you are talking 2-5 frames that can be easily compensated by optimizing a few other things or even an Overclock

maybe tomorrow ill run a session through crysis 2 to see if I can find a difference


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

hows my score, please look at the others with same setup in 3dmark, when i compare to them im doing good. I actually have a higher score then this screenshot. Im the number 8 of total. But please how is my score?

]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6834274


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well there is a huge difference also my 2 460's together are compared to a single 660
> 
> In addition how big is the difference.. when you are talking 2-5 frames that can be easily compensated by optimizing a few other things or even an Overclock
> 
> maybe tomorrow ill run a session through crysis 2 to see if I can find a difference


10 fps on low settings

~20 fps on medium settings

~35 fps on high settings

these are the differences.

gtx 680 vs HD7970

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Borderlands-2-PhysX-Performance-and-PhysX-Comparison-GTX-680-and-HD-7970


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> hows my score, please look at the others with same setup in 3dmark, when i compare to them im doing good. I actually have a higher score then this screenshot. Im the number 8 of total. But please how is my score?
> 
> ]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6834274


Not bad. Tweak your ram a bit and you will see a bit more performance.. im assuming you are at your limit for cpu cooling.. how are you at you gpu oc?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 10 fps on low settings
> 
> ~20 fps on medium settings
> 
> ~35 fps on high settings
> 
> these are the differences.
> 
> gtx 680 vs HD7970
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Borderlands-2-PhysX-Performance-and-PhysX-Comparison-GTX-680-and-HD-7970


well aint that a bit of a difference.. but then again you are talking nvidia.. then talking nvidia optimized I bet real world is 5 to 7 fps lower but still fair in its own right

I do love how they admitted that this was due to the coding.. aka nvidia did it this way on purpose to get more sales...


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here with a motherboard with 4+1 or 6+2 PowerPhase


Me, what's up?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Me, what's up?


Do you have a FX 83XX


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Do you have a FX 83XX


what questions did you have? A lot of us dont but have seen peoples results and what to look for


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not bad. Tweak your ram a bit and you will see a bit more performance.. im assuming you are at your limit for cpu cooling.. how are you at you gpu oc?
> well aint that a bit of a difference.. but then again you are talking nvidia.. then talking nvidia optimized I bet real world is 5 to 7 fps lower but still fair in its own right
> 
> I do love how they admitted that this was due to the coding.. aka nvidia did it this way on purpose to get more sales...


yup, which is why i'm looking second hand.

from everything i've read anything 400 series should be enough to run with my 7850. there are a few 460's locally for 60-80$

there are also a few 280s and 285s around cheaper but they are power hogs! but i might be able to haggle some down


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here with a motherboard with 4+1 or 6+2 PowerPhase


without know which boards you are asking about.. most really wouldn't be able to help you

as there are some 4+1s that are capable of the 83XX's but most are not.

can't speak for 6+2 as i've not used or seen any really.


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Do you have a FX 83XX


Yep, the FX8350 albeit undervolted.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, which is why i'm looking second hand.
> 
> from everything i've read anything 400 series should be enough to run with my 7850. there are a few 460's locally for 60-80$
> 
> there are also a few 280s and 285s around cheaper but they are power hogs! but i might be able to haggle some down


yeah prices are dropping. Im sure a 460 would do fine. Really it would be there just to support the custom coding


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not bad. Tweak your ram a bit and you will see a bit more performance.. im assuming you are at your limit for cpu cooling.. how are you at you gpu oc?


Will focus on optimizing ram and gpu oc tomorrow! Well the highest oc for my kuhler is at 4.8ghz to handle to cool! No idea if its bad for the cooler, think it is a normal clock for the cooler to handle or should i aim for 5ghz, but i doubt the kuhler 920 can handle it! Well it probably can but then i have to run these high noise fans for the kuhler at extreme setting for the fans and then it sounds like a jetplane in my room! I have good cooling for 5ghz with the case airflow with 2*120mm fans intake front, 1*140mm side panel intake,2*120mm fans on the kuhler 920 at back intake, 2*140mm fans top as exhaust, 1*140mm fan intake bottom. And my northbridge is at 47celcius! Anyone know if this is sufficient cooling for the case? Case temparuture is at 32celcius. Cpu temp is 61celcius full load! Hope anyone can read and give me pointers and thoughts! Cause i need some input on this setup and things!


----------



## Durvelle27

I'm trying to see what kind of overclock you guys got on boards with 4+1 or 6+2 PowerPhase like the ASUS M5A97 EVO


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm trying to see what kind of overclock you guys got on boards with 4+1 or 6+2 PowerPhase like the ASUS M5A97 EVO


Please just buy a proper motherboard.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Please just buy a proper motherboard.


welp i already have this board and don't want to shell out any cash right now


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Please just buy a proper motherboard.


^this^ +1 MILLION!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Will focus on optimizing ram and gpu oc tomorrow! Well the highest oc for my kuhler is at 4.8ghz to handle to cool! No idea if its bad for the cooler, think it is a normal clock for the cooler to handle or should i aim for 5ghz, but i doubt the kuhler 920 can handle it! Well it probably can but then i have to run these high noise fans for the kuhler at extreme setting for the fans and then it sounds like a jetplane in my room! I have good cooling for 5ghz with the case airflow with 2*120mm fans intake front, 1*140mm side panel intake,2*120mm fans on the kuhler 920 at back intake, 2*140mm fans top as exhaust, 1*140mm fan intake bottom. And my northbridge is at 47celcius! Anyone know if this is sufficient cooling for the case? Case temparuture is at 32celcius. Cpu temp is 61celcius full load! Hope anyone can read and give me pointers and thoughts! Cause i need some input on this setup and things!


yeah you are at your limit for the cooler... as far ad case flow you seem right on the money


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm trying to see what kind of overclock you guys got on boards with 4+1 or 6+2 PowerPhase like the ASUS M5A97 EVO


best answer 4.4 to 4.6 if you are lucky and that is vrm limitation


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm trying to see what kind of overclock you guys got on boards with 4+1 or 6+2 PowerPhase like the ASUS M5A97 EVO


The EVO motherboard may handle over clocking since it has a nice heatsink, with 4+1 phases, you have the risk of blowing the VRMs, in the case of ASUS they are protected and when they reach certain threshold they throttle the processor. I have a 4+1 motherboard but I like the stock non turbo speed, 4.0 GHz, and since I don't like throttling I undervolted the processor, succesfully lowering power consumption and thus throttling doesn't occur unless using Prime95 for more than 30 min. Recommended phases are still 8 for this processor though.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> The EVO motherboard may handle over clocking since it has a nice heatsink, with 4+1 phases, you have the risk of blowing the VRMs, in the case of ASUS they are protected and when they reach certain threshold they throttle the processor. I have a 4+1 motherboard but I like the stock non turbo speed, 4.0 GHz, and since I don't like throttling I undervolted the processor, succesfully lowering power consumption and thus throttling doesn't occur unless using Prime95 for more than 30 min. Recommended phases are still 8 for this processor though.


The evo has 6+2 not 4+1 and yes its heatsinked


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> best answer 4.4 to 4.6 if you are lucky and that is vrm limitation


I'm currently running at 4.4


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah you are at your limit for the cooler... as far ad case flow you seem right on the money


Thank you for answering me and taking the time to read what i wrote! +1 rep







Well 4.8ghz is as u said prob the soft spot for the kuhler







I havent seen anyone at 5ghz with the kuhler....yet i hope but doubt it! Guess i have to tweak to optimize the fsb and focus oc the nb/ram/ht with a higher fsb hopefully!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Guys, my Silver Arrow extreme arrived in the mail today with its 2500rpm fans. Its a whole 5-8c WARMER than the phanteks with the same RPM fans. The heatsink just feels flimsier and the mounting is a lot better on the phanteks. I mounted the silver arrow twice to make sure i wasnt doing anything wrong, the TIM spread nicely like it should so there where no pressure problems. My conclusion is that if you want BALLS TO THE WALLS OC then Phanteks is the way to go because of the supperior heatsink.
> 
> Doubt the difference is this big in cooler chips like i5s and FX6300 or phenoms. But it sure as hell made a difference on my 4.9GHz 1.51v chip.


Odd, I have run that bench (SA-SB-E vs Noctua NH-D14 vs H100 vs Phanteks etc many times and got the polar opposite result with the SB-E besting the rest by 5-7c. I wonder whats happening there?
Hope it's an anomaly and it works better for ya.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Odd, I have run that bench (SA-SB-E vs Noctua NH-D14 vs H100 vs Phanteks etc many times and got the polar opposite result with the SB-E besting the rest by 5-7c. I wonder whats happening there?
> Hope it's an anomaly and it works better for ya.


Did some more testing. Phanteks with the 2500RPM fans is 4c cooler than the Silver Arrow Extrme with the same fans. The silver arrow just isnt as good a heatsink.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Odd, I have run that bench (SA-SB-E vs Noctua NH-D14 vs H100 vs Phanteks etc many times and got the polar opposite result with the SB-E besting the rest by 5-7c. I wonder whats happening there?
> Hope it's an anomaly and it works better for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more testing. Phanteks with the 2500RPM fans is 4c cooler than the Silver Arrow Extrme with the same fans. The silver arrow just isnt as good a heatsink.
Click to expand...

My repeated tests say differently


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My repeated tests say differently


^

Its this heatsink im tlaking about, not the one you have in your pics.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My repeated tests say differently
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Its this heatsink im tlaking about, not the one you have in your pics.
Click to expand...

I know, I had the original Silver arrow and the SB-E included in the bench lineup. a 10-14c temp swing would seem to indicate that something unusual is going on is all.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I know, I had the original Silver arrow and the SB-E included in the bench lineup. a 10-14c temp swing would seem to indicate that something unusual is going on is all.


Which fans?

The thermalright comes with way better fans. I did my comparison using the same exact fans and the Phanteks IS better when you push both.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I know, I had the original Silver arrow and the SB-E included in the bench lineup. a 10-14c temp swing would seem to indicate that something unusual is going on is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which fans?
> 
> The thermalright comes with way better fans. I did my comparison using the same exact fans and the Phanteks IS better when you push both.
Click to expand...

Okay whatever you say.
you know I put that up there because I thought it might help to have more info and additional testing at your disposal. To conclude in absolute terms that because you have ONE of them and it's not working the way you expected on YOUR system is at best extremely anecdotal.
there are people that have had bad experience with the motherboard you use after having one of them. Does that make the Sabertooth 'inferior'?

(they were all run with the fans they came with)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay whatever you say.
> you know I put that up there because I thought it might help to have more info and additional testing at your disposal. To conclude in absolute terms that because you have ONE of them and it's not working the way you expected on YOUR system is at best extremely anecdotal.
> there are people that have had bad experience with the motherboard you use after having one of them. Does that make the Sabertooth 'inferior'?
> 
> (they were all run with the fans they came with)


EXACTLY! Thats what im saying, the phanteks is supperior when using good 2500rpm fans and not the stupid brittle phanteks fans. Also, there arent many variables on air coolers, especially not when its the same model from the same manufacturer. I dont see why yours should perform 5-10c better under the same circumstances.

If you compare the heatsinks with the fans they came with, well then the silver arrow is probably supperior becasue of the fans. But when you use identical (But good fans) on both and push them hard then you'll start seeing that the phanteks HEATSINK is better.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Have you run tests with both in succession?Or was your SB-E test done on an earlier date with possible different ambient temps? Not trying to stab or anything, just curious cause I am considering those coolers too.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Have you run tests with both in succession?Or was your SB-E test done on an earlier date with possible different ambient temps? Not trying to stab or anything, just curious cause I am considering those coolers too.


Both are high end air coolers. If you're willing to pay a bit more get the phanteks and some other fans for it. Otherwise the Silver Arrow extreme as it has a better heatsink + fan combo.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Okay whatever you say.
> you know I put that up there because I thought it might help to have more info and additional testing at your disposal. To conclude in absolute terms that because you have ONE of them and it's not working the way you expected on YOUR system is at best extremely anecdotal.
> there are people that have had bad experience with the motherboard you use after having one of them. Does that make the Sabertooth 'inferior'?
> 
> (they were all run with the fans they came with)
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY! Thats what im saying, the phanteks is supperior when using good 2500rpm fans and not the stupid brittle phanteks fans. Also, there arent many variables on air coolers, especially not when its the same model from the same manufacturer. I dont see why yours should perform 5-10c better under the same circumstances.
> 
> If you compare the heatsinks with the fans they came with, well then the silver arrow is probably supperior becasue of the fans. But when you use identical (But good fans) on both and push them hard then you'll start seeing that the phanteks HEATSINK is better.
Click to expand...

I just got done telling you that i posted that and relayed my multiple experiences of benching that entire line of high end air coolers so you would have the info if you wanted to investigate.
i could say the same thing to you "i don;t know why yours would run 5-10c warmer"
that chart was the stock running of the products as they came. i ran the coolers with everything from stock to Cougars to Scythe to Delta fans and in every scenario the SB-E bested the rest of the field .
Quote:


> you'll start seeing that the phanteks HEATSINK is better


no I don't and Did not have that experience or outcome, no reason to go Font size 5
I have no dog in this fight, I don't work for any of the manufactures and I go big water.
You use the help I offered, ignore it ,or refer it for further consideration. I thought maybe you might like some additional input, This apparently is not the case.
Quote:


> Have you run tests with both in succession?Or was your SB-E test done on an earlier date with possible different ambient temps? Not trying to stab or anything, just curious cause I am considering those coolers too.


Mine were done with the same ambient temp


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Thank you for answering me and taking the time to read what i wrote! +1 rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well 4.8ghz is as u said prob the soft spot for the kuhler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen anyone at 5ghz with the kuhler....yet i hope but doubt it! Guess i have to tweak to optimize the fsb and focus oc the nb/ram/ht with a higher fsb hopefully!


There is a voltage wall after 4.8 to 4.9 that makes 5 ghz hard to obtain tbat is why..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I just got done telling you that i posted that and relayed my multiple experiences of benching that entire line of high end air coolers so you would have the info if you wanted to investigate.
> i could say the same thing to you "i don;t know why yours would run 5-10c warmer"
> that chart was the stock running of the products as they came. i ran the coolers with everything from stock to Cougars to Scythe to Delta fans and in every scenario the SB-E bested the rest of the field .
> no I don't and Did not have that experience or outcome, no reason to go Font size 5
> I have no dog in this fight, I don't work for any of the manufactures and I go big water.
> You use the help I offered, ignore it ,or refer it for further consideration. I thought maybe you might like some additional input, This apparently is not the case.
> Mine were done with the same ambient temp


So if both of our mounts and testing was done properly. Have we come ot the conclusion that silver arrows are VERY inconsisten performance wise?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I just got done telling you that i posted that and relayed my multiple experiences of benching that entire line of high end air coolers so you would have the info if you wanted to investigate.
> i could say the same thing to you "i don;t know why yours would run 5-10c warmer"
> that chart was the stock running of the products as they came. i ran the coolers with everything from stock to Cougars to Scythe to Delta fans and in every scenario the SB-E bested the rest of the field .
> no I don't and Did not have that experience or outcome, no reason to go Font size 5
> I have no dog in this fight, I don't work for any of the manufactures and I go big water.
> You use the help I offered, ignore it ,or refer it for further consideration. I thought maybe you might like some additional input, This apparently is not the case.
> Mine were done with the same ambient temp
> 
> 
> 
> So if both of our mounts and testing was done properly. Have we come ot the conclusion that silver arrows are VERY inconsisten performance wise?
Click to expand...

I know mine were done with several mounts and the same high end TIM. My results were consistent. As you might imagine i can't speak for your results.
Although, I have yet to come across an air cooler that if mounted and TIM applied correctly that was inconsistent. I have only seen that with 'misses' with water blocks.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I know mine were done with several mounts and the same high end TIM. My results were consistent. As you might imagine i can't speak for your results.
> Although, I have yet to come across an air cooler that if mounted and TIM applied correctly that was inconsistent. I have only seen that with 'misses' with water blocks.


My results where consistent too, 4c hotter when comparing with same fans.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I know mine were done with several mounts and the same high end TIM. My results were consistent. As you might imagine i can't speak for your results.
> Although, I have yet to come across an air cooler that if mounted and TIM applied correctly that was inconsistent. I have only seen that with 'misses' with water blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> My results where consistent too, 4c hotter when comparing with same fans.
Click to expand...

You didn't sell the Phanteks yet did you?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You didn't sell the Phanteks yet did you?


Did not sir. Im thinking about trying the coolers again on a lower voltage. Im feeling as if the chip gets too hot to get some proper results.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You didn't sell the Phanteks yet did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did not sir. Im thinking about trying the coolers again on a lower voltage. Im feeling as if the chip gets too hot to get some proper results.
Click to expand...

As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You didn't sell the Phanteks yet did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did not sir. Im thinking about trying the coolers again on a lower voltage. Im feeling as if the chip gets too hot to get some proper results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond
Click to expand...

For the quality it is, that stuff comes in huge tubes for the price. I'm still working through the first tube.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond


THATS THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO DO!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121&highlight=IC+DIAMOND&page=34

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397

btw theres been news articles and this ^^ on other forums!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO DO!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121&highlight=IC+DIAMOND&page=34
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397
Click to expand...

Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read




This is my review chip. It has now had 8 applications of IC Diamond and it and the waterblock are unmarked
My Holodeck 8350 has had 5 apps , no scratches
Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond


I got MX4, im fine.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my review chip. It has now had 8 applications of IC Diamond and it and the waterblock are unmarked
> My Holodeck 8350 has had 5 apps , no scratches
> Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.


I got me some of this. What's the cure time usually?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read
> snip
> Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.


maybe if ya had any ethics or looked a bit closer, i.e read some of the stuff the owner was saying to costumers. you would think differently.

quoted 'Originally Posted by IC Diamond View Post
Just because you dig up your dead grandmother put a couple of bullets in her and post her bullet ridden corpse on a forum as proof I killed her does not mean that's what happened'


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO DO!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121&highlight=IC+DIAMOND&page=34
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read
> 
> This is my review chip. It has now had 8 applications of IC Diamond and it and the waterblock are unmarked
> My Holodeck 8350 has had 5 apps , no scratches
> Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.
Click to expand...

Ditto with my 8320, i5-4570, 970BE and 955BE. And both my 7950s. And both my 6970s.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read
> snip
> Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if ya had any ethics or looked a bit closer, i.e read some of the stuff the owner was saying to costumers. you would think differently.
Click to expand...

Oh, did you just tell me I don't have any ethics? Look Dik, you don't know a thing about me. A bunch of malcontents who dummied up a crock tried to stick it a company that did not deserve it. He (they) should have fought back.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh, did you just tell me I don't have any ethics? Look Dik, you don't know a thing about me. A bunch of malcontents who dummied up a crock tried to stick it a company that did not deserve it. He (they) should have fought back.


look, (your lame insult here) ed.

and why would they do that?! its doesnt matter to me. the guy also makes money out of suing people.

time to stop acting like children now so i apologise for the bite of ethics, was a response to the gullable insuation

and what company says a thing like that btw....

quote to back up my claim

''Originally Posted by IC Diamond View Post
Threats are hollow, evidence is clear - I recently sued 8 companies in 5 years all settled in my favour, it was quite lucrative. I'll have to check and see what the options are in CA.''


----------



## cssorkinman

8320 ..... INCOMING !

Updates most likely this weekend









Off topic, does anyone know of reasonably priced alternatives to Visio that would have similar functionality ?
I am looking for the ability to visually represent information from an excel spread sheet on a background that represents an industrial process.
Visio has the ability to drag and drop a an excel cell onto an image , which is pretty darn cool , but it's out of my price range


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh, did you just tell me I don't have any ethics? Look Dik, you don't know a thing about me. A bunch of malcontents who dummied up a crock tried to stick it a company that did not deserve it. He (they) should have fought back.
> 
> 
> 
> look, (your lame insult here) ed.
> 
> and why would they do that?! its doesnt matter to me. the guy also makes money out of suing people.
> 
> time to stop acting like children now so i apologise for the bite of ethics, was a response to the gullable insuation
> 
> and what company says a thing like that btw....
Click to expand...

So, since the people who have actually used it (a lot) are telling you that IC Diamond is in fact good and does no damage, and all you do is call it the worst thing in the world and insult a company because of what you found on the internet and not personal experience... 




Just because someone claims the IC Diamond wrecked the stuff, doesn't mean it did. And the company behind IC Diamond is under no obligation to replace things that their product did not cause.

Coming from *personal experience*, I do not believe that IC Diamond would have caused any damage to any HS or IHS. Can you say the same for your side of the argument?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh, did you just tell me I don't have any ethics? Look Dik, you don't know a thing about me. A bunch of malcontents who dummied up a crock tried to stick it a company that did not deserve it. He (they) should have fought back.
> 
> 
> 
> look, (your lame insult here) ed.
> 
> and why would they do that?! its doesnt matter to me. the guy also makes money out of suing people.
> 
> time to stop acting like children now so i apologise for the bite of ethics, was a response to the gullable insuation
> 
> and what company says a thing like that btw....
Click to expand...

Companies that give out promotional samples and have malcontents dummy up a load. Speaking of gullible, you are the one who assumes that it must be the big bad company. Contrary to popular belief, the customer is not always right.
and if you had any idea of what you were looking at, the alleged damage makes no sense. Thousands and thousands use IC diamonds and a small group (all on the same website forum i might add) have a "problem" with it and you default with great certainty that it is Innovations fault.
Let me ask you this. many pages back you asked if anyone used IC Diamond and I responded with evidence and pics of my equipment that had many applications of it applied. only since it was not what you were hoping for, you chose to ignore it. a little advice. if you are afraid you are not going to like the answer...don't ask the question. asking
So you lead out with an insult, and then decide when it's time to apologize? sorry, you don't get it both ways.


----------



## d1nky

theres always bad batches in a product and i believe this was one of the first batches.

i dont care for the damage it may or may not caused i was goin on the way the business was conducted, which is disguisting.

edit just read ya post, i saw what the guy was writing to people. as a customer with principles i wont buy a product just for the stuff he said.

and im not on this forum like some, i got other things to do tbh.

i take my apology back youre a nob


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> theres always bad batches in a product and i believe this was one of the first batches.
> 
> i dont care for the damage it may or may not caused i was goin on the way the business was conducted, which is disguisting.


Based on what?

and secondly, What you don't like is that Innovation did not bend over and take it.

I suggest YOU look into it. I did. The size of the particles that alledgedly caused the damage would not have made it through the last five or six particle reduction stages. In the world of Micro particles, these were the size of smart cars

Quote:


> i take my apology back youre a nob


Oh, so your not going to be a grown up now? thats okay, I didn't accept it in the first place.
Quote:


> and im not on this forum like some, i got other things to do tbh.


So you tell me to look into it, then when I do more than you have ...now you you have better things to do. Gotcha


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So, since the people who have actually used it (a lot) are telling you that IC Diamond is in fact good and does no damage, and all you do is call it the worst thing in the world and insult a company because of what you found on the internet and not personal experience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone claims the IC Diamond wrecked the stuff, doesn't mean it did. And the company behind IC Diamond is under no obligation to replace things that their product did not cause.
> 
> Coming from *personal experience*, I do not believe that IC Diamond would have caused any damage to any HS or IHS. Can you say the same for your side of the argument?


Just because someone treats corsair as god doesnt mean it is god.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> and secondly, What you don't like is that Innovation did not bend over and take it.
> 
> I suggest YOU look into it. I did. The size of the particles that alledgedly caused the damage would not have made it through the last five or six particle reduction stages. In the world of Micro particles, these were the size of smart cars


what i dont like is how a business can get away with trash talking on forums. tbh its nothing to me as i dont live, sleep n breathe this shte.

i LOL at some of the people on here that think theyre elite because they have fancy systems where half the stuff gets given to them, ive said my opinion and if you want to carry on protecting them thats ok.

i put it out there so people can make their own mind up and not lead to believe things from 'gods' haha


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> and secondly, What you don't like is that Innovation did not bend over and take it.
> 
> I suggest YOU look into it. I did. The size of the particles that alledgedly caused the damage would not have made it through the last five or six particle reduction stages. In the world of Micro particles, these were the size of smart cars
> 
> 
> 
> what i dont like is how a business can get away with trash talking on forums. tbh its nothing to me as i dont live, sleep n breathe this shte.
Click to expand...

and secondly, What you don't like is that Innovation did not bend over and take it.
Quote:


> what i dont like is how a business can get away with trash talking on forums. tbh its nothing to me as i dont live, sleep n breathe this shte.


Thats odd it was worth several heated comments only moments ago.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> THATS THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO DO!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121&highlight=IC+DIAMOND&page=34
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397
> 
> btw theres been news articles and this ^^ on other forums!


thats what itt began with, no mention of scratches... you jumped in with the crying

and none of my posts said dont buy it because the damage actually.

are you paid or recieve gifts from IC?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> THATS THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO DO!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121&highlight=IC+DIAMOND&page=34
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397
> 
> btw theres been news articles and this ^^ on other forums!
> 
> 
> 
> thats what itt began with, no mention of scratches... you jumped in with the crying
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? do you know? You know full well what was in those links. Really? going to play ignorant now?
Quote:


> LOL at some of the people on here that think theyre elite because they have fancy systems where half the stuff gets given to them, ive said my opinion and if you want to carry on protecting them thats ok.
> 
> i put it out there so people can make their own mind up and not lead to believe things from 'gods' haha


Gods? Fancy systems/
What are you on about nobody brought up anyones systems, gods, or anything of the like
Talk about subterfuge.


----------



## d1nky

those links are full of comments, i linked it to the pages where it has nothing to do with pics or damage.

im implying that the way you talk some people down when they state their findings etc. not subterfuge just a perception. and the gods wasnt about anyone it was the company btw


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> those links are full of comments, i linked it to the pages where it has nothing to do with pics or damage.
> 
> im implying that the way you talk some people down when they state their findings etc. not subterfuge just a perception. and the gods wasnt about anyone it was the company btw


Go ahead and play semantics. the whole thing is about a handful who claimed damage.

Did you bother to notice how unverified hearsay? how it shot around the web?
The badmouthing of a company before anything was verified?
The extremely nasty verbiage used far and wide about Innovation?
The attacks on Innovation?

Christ almighty, do you really think at some point that Innovation should not fight back>
You have a remarkable absence of empathy.

...and you have not bothered to answer a single one of my questions, which is so very telling.

oh and pardon me, it was ELITE you called us (me)...my mistake...irrelevant...but my mistake.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Go ahead and play semantics. the whole thing is about a handful who claimed damage.
> 
> Did you bother to notice how unverified hearsay? how it shot around the web?
> The badmouthing of a company before anything was verified?
> The extremely nasty verbiage used far and wide about Innovation?
> The attacks on Innovation?
> 
> Christ almighty, do you really think at some point that Innovation should not fight back>
> You have a remarkable absence of empathy.
> 
> ...and you have not bothered to answer a single one of my questions, which is so very telling.
> 
> oh and pardon me, it was ELITE you called us (me)...my mistake...irrelevant...but my mistake.


I believe them people. and there was a lot of stuff said, people on forums that arent restricted in voicing themselves will voice themselves. the pics etc were sent of for analysis but all was unconfirmed. its like our discussion here, you say something, i reply. but if one of was grown up or fronting a business then we wouldnt respond the way we did. (btw im only young, i dont know about you)

and of course ya can 'fight' back but comments like that shouldnt of been said in public.

ive answered your questions and answer mine are you paid or do you recieve freebies from IC?


----------



## Durquavian

Well RED is all fired up now. Gotta say though, RED is generally the authority here when it comes to most AMD products and all the pieces needed to get them running. I defer to his expertise. If he is willing to green light a product, then you can probably bet it is a good/great product.

As far as forum discussions, they have to be taken with a grain of salt. IE: NVIDIA drivers 320.xx blowing up cards. Likely a single card or 2 died and it may have been the fault of the driver but it was never proven and they were older cards. The "worked yesterday" approach loses its luster when you consider said product was 3 years old. It is in my experience when someone screams foul they generally are not to be trusted. But when someone calmly wishes to discuss and rationalize their issue, then they can be trusted.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well RED is all fired up now. Gotta say though, RED is generally the authority here when it comes to most AMD products and all the pieces needed to get them running. I defer to his expertise. If he is willing to green light a product, then you can probably bet it is a good/great product.


yea thats the elite thing im getting at, and some (im not directing this straight at ed) but some are paid, recieve gifts to say certain things.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> those links are full of comments, i linked it to the pages where it has nothing to do with pics or damage.
> 
> im implying that the way you talk some people down when they state their findings etc. not subterfuge just a perception. and the gods wasnt about anyone it was the company btw


To be honest I looked at the part of the link I got connected to and saw a lot of emotion and exaggeration. What that CEO referred to when he made the example of the dead mother was not some personal reference to a users mother, it was trying to show that just because you make an accusation does not mean it is fact-based. It was completely taken out of context by the user who claimed he was "insulted". Perhaps it was a poorly phrased analogy but its intent was NOT a personal attack. I see nothing wrong in what was shown in his conduct and certainly no overriding proof that the paste caused the alleged damages.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Go ahead and play semantics. the whole thing is about a handful who claimed damage.
> 
> Did you bother to notice how unverified hearsay? how it shot around the web?
> The badmouthing of a company before anything was verified?
> The extremely nasty verbiage used far and wide about Innovation?
> The attacks on Innovation?
> 
> Christ almighty, do you really think at some point that Innovation should not fight back>
> You have a remarkable absence of empathy.
> 
> ...and you have not bothered to answer a single one of my questions, which is so very telling.
> 
> oh and pardon me, it was ELITE you called us (me)...my mistake...irrelevant...but my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe them people. and there was a lot of stuff said, people on forums that arent restricted in voicing themselves will voice themselves. the pics etc were sent of for analysis but all was unconfirmed. its like our discussion here, you say something, i reply. but if one of was grown up or fronting a business then we wouldnt respond the way we did. (btw im only young, i dont know about you)
> 
> and of course ya can 'fight' back but comments like that shouldnt of been said in public.
> 
> ive answered your questions and answer mine are you paid or do you recieve freebies from IC?
Click to expand...

If you keep talking in circles like that, you are going to disappear into your own mouth hole. You have answered none of them sir...not a single one.

And I like your tactic of founding a charge by asking a question such as ' do I get freebies from IC?, that is what someone who is out of intellectual ammunition does.

Unlike you I will answer a question. not only have I never received a freebie, I have NEVER even reviewed one of their products.

You have displayed nothing here but deflection, subterfuge, obfuscation, and parsing semantics.
and I am done conversing with you.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea thats the elite thing im getting at, and some (im not directing this straight at ed) but some are paid, recieve gifts to say certain things.


Well I cant speak to what/how he gets the hardware, but in the time I have known him, simply put HE KNOWS HIS ****AKE. And to be honest generally don't see him get all fired up like this either. But on one point, I get your hesitation, based on that forum and what transpired. But you have to consider this, 2 guys here with a lot of knowledge and a lot of experience have spoken of not a single issue with the product you saw elsewhere spoken of ill. Now only you can choose who to believe. But seeing that these 2 guys have been here day in and day out with us fighting the good AMD fight, doesn't it seem proper that they should have our trust over others that you may not have dealings with?

Edit: well I see there was no use for the AKE. lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea thats the elite thing im getting at, and some (im not directing this straight at ed) but some are paid, recieve gifts to say certain things.


That may well be true that people get free hardware, but how can you make the assumption he gets free IC Diamond? Even if he did his reviews are so thorough and scientific, I sincerely doubt that he would sacrifice his objectivity for a couple of tubes of thermal paste. Your question to him on that score is very insulting. Unless you have some real basis for making an accusation you should not make it. it makes it appear like you are acting out of jealousy and not because of some wrong that was committed. Mind you, my thoughts come from a being that does NOT believe in privilege of any kind. I just don't understand this irrational tirade. I have seen Red's reviews . He is meticulous and very scientific in his methodology. If he sees a flaw he calls it. He is no boot licker. I think you really should consider an apology to him.


----------



## d1nky

^^^ this is what im getting at SHEEP, with the elite shepherd lol

i didnt start this and to answer those questions.

1. 3
2. No.
3. maybe
4. WHATEVER!

i think people can make their own choices, its nice that youre all thread pals and all but i voiced an opinion, freedom to do so and for someone to lose their cool and go defensive over something like this says it all.

oh i am jealous that rig is friggin sweet lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ this is what im getting at SHEEP, with the elite shepherd lol
> 
> i didnt start this and to answer those questions.
> 
> 1. 3
> 2. No.
> 3. maybe
> 4. WHATEVER!
> 
> i think people can make their own choices, *its nice that youre all thread pals and all* but i voiced an opinion, freedom to do so and for someone to lose their cool and go defensive over something like this says it all.
> 
> oh i am jealous that rig is friggin sweet lol


I thought you were in that group with us is the point. Even Ranger is and he blows up almost as much as Gerty.

By the way anyone heard from Gertrude lately?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I thought you were in that group with us is the point. Even Ranger is and he blows up almost as much as Gerty.
> 
> By the way anyone heard from Gertrude lately?


I explode when stupidity is abundant.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I thought you were in that group with us is the point. Even Ranger is and he blows up almost as much as Gerty.
> 
> By the way anyone heard from Gertrude lately?


I think gertie is in "time out"


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think gertie is in "time out"


AGAIN? When will he learn?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think gertie is in "time out"


Hmmm, so is Hurricane28 it seems. Hurricane28 and Gertruude might be the same person? Idk, maybe ME AND HURRICANE IS THE SAME PERSON? I DONT KNOW, SOME ACCUSED ME OF IT. Abundant stupidity...

Isn't it ironic? I get accused of being the same person as Hurricane28 by Gertruude and some others (Kyad me thinks) And now gertruude is gone along with him at the same exact time? Hmmmm Weiiiiiird.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^^ this is what im getting at SHEEP, with the elite shepherd lol
> 
> i didnt start this and to answer those questions.
> 
> 1. 3
> 2. No.
> 3. maybe
> 4. WHATEVER!
> 
> i think people can make their own choices, its nice that youre all thread pals and all but i voiced an opinion, freedom to do so and for someone to lose their cool and go defensive over something like this says it all.
> 
> oh i am jealous that rig is friggin sweet lol


Of course your free to do so. But why create animosity when all Red did was express his view that the CEO of IC Diamond was victimized. I read every one of those comments in your hot link. Their conclusions about the ceo's conduct were just completely emotionally charged without any objectivity.
I read the CEO statement and it definitely was not a personal attack on the accuser's mother as the user stated. I tend not to defend capitalists, but that does not mean I lose objectivity. I know not if some these fellows are friends of yours or you just identify with them because of class exploitation. There is a whole lot of injustice in this world and I am totally immersed in the movement to fight it. Nonetheless that does not automatically mean that what every worker says is true and what every boss says is a lie. Let's return to reason here and respect for all. Trust comes from respect for others. We need it here to make this forum useful to all overclockers. I urge you to take a deep breath, wait a few minutes go by and then digest what I and others are saying here.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hmmm, so is Hurricane28 it seems. Hurricane28 and Gertruude might be the same person? Idk, maybe ME AND HURRICANE IS THE SAME PERSON? I DONT KNOW, SOME ACCUSED ME OF IT. Abundant stupidity...
> 
> Isn't it ironic? I get accused of being the same person as Hurricane28 by Gertruude and some others (Kyad me thinks) And now gertruude is gone along with him at the same exact time? Hmmmm Weiiiiiird.


You making the superman clark Kent debate? lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Is the stock heatsink the same on FX-8320 and 8350 or are they different units? I checked the 8350 and I probably have a use for it in another system,so If 8320 comes with a weaker one, that alone is a reason for me to get an 8350 instead. Anyone knows for sure?


same man to my knowledge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> same cooler, for the price difference I still vote 8350. But you will be happy either way


ill +1 that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> PLLLLEAAAASEEEE........
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836403


really..... really .... want me to bring out mine....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I just tried fluid mark and still do not see any difference really.. Basically if there is a performance boost then it is negligible at best.. However only thing I can say is that I am running only nVidia so it may for some reason be defaulting Physx to my GPU regardless of my settings..
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have another card to test with other than that Physx is not really what it is cracked up to be these days and OpenCL can do just about the same if not better


preddty sure 3dmark does not use physx basic physics... the more knowledgeable ppl can chime in....

whats up recently, alot of my pals on here been blowing up, one was even evicted from the site... i dont like this guys, please post and be smart about it... THEY ARE WATCHING US !


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hmmm, so is Hurricane28 it seems. Hurricane28 and Gertruude might be the same person? Idk, maybe ME AND HURRICANE IS THE SAME PERSON? I DONT KNOW, SOME ACCUSED ME OF IT. Abundant stupidity...
> 
> Isn't it ironic? I get accused of being the same person as Hurricane28 by Gertruude and some others (Kyad me thinks) And now gertruude is gone along with him at the same exact time? Hmmmm Weiiiiiird.


Well with all your posting here lately I could understand you getting worn out also having to post under your pseudonym of Hurricane 28. It got to be too much for you to handle. I thought I noticed a little schizophrenia as you took on the personality you created of hurricane. As you post more Hurricane posts less. Very suspicious!
LOL. ROFL


----------



## Mega Man

lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Of course your free to do so. But why create animosity when all Red did was express his view that the CEO of IC Diamond was victimized. I read every one of those comments in your hot link. Their conclusions about the ceo's conduct were just completely emotionally charged without any objectivity.
> I read the CEO statement and it definitely was not a personal attack on the accuser's mother as the user stated. I tend not to defend capitalists, but that does not mean I lose objectivity. I know not if some these fellows are friends of yours or you just identify with them because of class exploitation. There is a whole lot of injustice in this world and I am totally immersed in the movement to fight it. Nonetheless that does not automatically mean that what every worker says is true and what every boss says is a lie. Let's return to reason here and respect for all. Trust comes from respect for others. We need it here to make this forum useful to all overclockers. I urge you to take a deep breath, wait a few minutes go by and then digest what I and others are saying here.


we both expressed opinion and defended such.

i do agree with you on the OC community thing tho. i bet its intimidating for new people to come on this thread, when there are a group of friends and some that think theyre better than all. the new person often gets ridiculed or laughed at when only wanting to learn.

its obvious that some are bullied off the thread for being inexperienced or stating opinion.

again no one on here works for amd/intel/nvidia (or any tech manufacturer) and all is said from experience and the knowledge they have.

in my eyes that ceo is a tit just because the way he conducted himself.


----------



## Rangerjr1

We need new people, and not the new kinds of people who buy mobos with weak VRMs and complain that it doesn't work as it should. And im really tired of seeing new people with UD3s that say they aren't capable of running an FX <--- Usually caused by user error, but they still proceed to condemn the mobo and say its absolute garbage. Maybe not that harsh but they recommend NOT getting it.

And WHEN new people DO appear and are accepted as part of the "group of old pals" they will still be put down if they don't agree, or have other methods of doing the same thing. Put down by the group of good ole pals (Kyad, Gert, Red, W/E)

This thread is secluded.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I explode when stupidity is abundant.


It seems stupidity is always abundant.


----------



## Poisoner

I never get free hardware.









Has anyone lapped their FX chip yet? I think I might get some sandpaper this weekend.


----------



## d1nky

@ RED, i feel like we should have make-up sex! (insert ya own smiley)


----------



## Devildog83

OK, I read 60+ posts, mostly reading like "War of the Worlds" and I make 1 silly comment and the thread goes dead. You guys hate old people don't you. I didn't think it was that stupid. LOL


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> We need new people, and not the new kinds of people who buy mobos with weak VRMs and complain that it doesn't work as it should. And im really tired of seeing new people with UD3s that say they aren't capable of running an FX <--- Usually caused by user error, but they still proceed to condemn the mobo and say its absolute garbage. Maybe not that harsh but they recommend NOT getting it.
> 
> And WHEN new people DO appear and are accepted as part of the "group of old pals" they will still be put down if they don't agree, or have other methods of doing the same thing. Put down by the group of good ole pals (Kyad, Gert, Red, W/E)
> 
> This thread is secluded.


Hurricane,oops, LOL I mean Rangerjr1, It takes all kinds to make this world. Some people are very green when they join this thread. They are going to make mistakes because they do NOT understand all the concepts. I am still learning, and I guarantee you I am no slouch. Those who have knowledge have a moral obligation to pass it on to those who don't. Yes sometimes it can be a little exasperating. Be we should be a little patient. Remember once you and I were full of incorrect concepts because we did not have the knowledge that we have acquired. Some newbies are not good listeners and it can be a difficult process for them to understand what we are teaching them. As long as they are not disrespectful we have to tolerate them. It would become a boring and sterile thread if did not have diversity of all kinds here. Hang in there comrade.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK, I read 60+ posts, mostly reading like "War of the Worlds" and I make 1 silly comment and the thread goes dead. You guys hate old people don't you. I didn't think it was that stupid. LOL


I dont like old people who are prejudiced against techonology and new ways.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont like old people who are prejudiced against techonology and new ways.


Good thing I am not one of those.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Hurricane,oops, LOL I mean Rangerjr1, It takes all kinds to make this world. Some people are very green when they join this thread. They are going to make mistakes because they do NOT understand all the concepts. I am still learning, and I guarantee you I am no slouch. Those who have knowledge have a moral obligation to pass it on to those who don't. Yes sometimes it can be a little exasperating. Be we should be a little patient. Remember once you and I were full of incorrect concepts because we did not have the knowledge that we have acquired. Some newbies are not good listeners and it can be a difficult process for them to understand what we are teaching them. As long as they are not disrespectful we have to tolerate them. It would become a boring and sterile thread if did not have diversity of all kinds here. Hang in there comrade.


i have to disagree... i am under NO obligation to do what i do...i do it because i like to help people. not because i have to


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

damn.. go to work for a few hours and the thread blows up like an insane asylum! (no insults intended, i'm the first patient on the list haha )

@ the Diamond IC shenanigans, to me this is all HE said SHE said.

I see it as this. a forensic assessment of pictures is STUPIDLY expensive. If the company wasn't 100% sure they were not at fault why would they pay out in such magnitudes to prove it?

much less out of pocket to replace the heatsinks and processors.

I also believe that a company has every right to defend them selfs from public defamation. Generally Suing those who public defamed them.

that being said I still use AC5, and do not own any IC products.

@ gurty's absence.

Spoke with him a few days ago i believe, I think he got a little over Zealous when dealing with some abundant stupidity.

I'm pretty sure 3dM isn't really using PhysX, as D1nky mentioned.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have to disagree... i am under NO obligation to do what i do...i do it because i like to help people. not because i have to


I for one am always thankful for your advice Mega Man, except I should have taken your "words of advice", I have broken fins off of 3 fans already.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I for one am always thankful for your advice Mega Man, except I should have taken your "words of advice", I have broken fins off of 3 fans already.


howd you manage that?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> howd you manage that?


Inserting fingers into the fans while running seems to have adverse effects.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Inserting fingers into the fans while running seems to have adverse effects.


you needed to bust three fans to figure that one out?

psst.. if you can't see it moving, if you must touch, do not insert finger... graze it with the tip.. and only the tip muahahahaha.


----------



## UncleBlitz

just jumped down from my truck and wow....225 pages more...i just have read the last 4....hm?....what a psy thread !!" you are me" ...." i am him"...." he is perhaps you"...."or me"....OMG....i need my herbtea now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Inserting fingers into the fans while running seems to have adverse effects.


LOL!!!....sorry...couldnt resist


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you needed to bust three fans to figure that one out?
> 
> psst.. if you can't see it moving, if you must touch, do not insert finger... graze it with the tip.. and only the tip muahahahaha.


That's funny man. I just have a hard head and fumble fingers.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's funny man. I just have a hard head and fumble fingers.


so obviously the fans got the worse end of the stick but hows the fingers? Still Finging?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I for one am always thankful for your advice Mega Man, except I should have taken your "words of advice", I have broken fins off of 3 fans already.


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so obviously the fans got the worse end of the stick but hows the fingers? Still Finging?


either way it hurts... your out a good fan or best case a cut on a finger.... wort case.... it was a delta


----------



## Red1776

Wow

Okay, why doesn't someone scrub this thread and find the people I have run off with my "elitist pals" (it was really hard to type that without stopping for a hearty guffaw) I was unaware that I was a member of such a club. BTW when you order the jackets I am an XL.
Then when you have done that, add up the "thank you for your help"
why not talk to the 20+ people I came across who have taken the economy on the chin and I sent MB's, GPU's, memory etc to NC
why not consider that I have three times the reps as some and 1/3 the posts ( I must really be offending in droves)

Than perhaps you can tell me what hardware I get for free, where I get it from, and how you could possibly know this.

This is really a study in Solipsism and an observation I have made in life. 'you can often tell what someone is up to, by listening to what they are accusing you of doing'


----------



## Devildog83

RED,

Don't even stress it. There only about 5 people on this site who I trust with the info they give to help me and do it without killing something. You and Mega Man are 2 of them. Not to say that there are not a ton of knowledgeable folks here, many I am not acquainted with yet, but there is a difference between knowing and helping and knowing and throwing it around like you are smarter than everyone. You both seem to genuinely wish to help and have a wealth of knowledge that has been so useful to a lot of us. 1 thing I have noticed is there are a lot of folks who have some knowledge but an inflated opinion of themselves and they throw there weight around to stroke there ego. Those types bother me to no end but I just try and brush that off, learn and enjoy. It has and hopefully will continue to be a pleasure to have you around here. I know this sounds a little, OK a lot, mushy but it's how I feel.

LIFE IS TOO DANG SHORT - Have a newkies or a Stella and smile


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> LOL
> either way it hurts... your out a good fan or best case a cut on a finger.... wort case.... it was a delta


Didn't hurt my fingers and the fans were junky anyhow, no real harm done. I would never do that with the almost $100 worth of fans I have in my rig now. Although I am a little detarded.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> RED,
> 
> Don't even stress it. There only about 5 people on this site who I trust with the info they give to help me and do it without killing something. You and Mega Man are 2 of them. Not to say that there are not a ton of knowledgeable folks here, many I am not acquainted with yet, but there is a difference between knowing and helping and knowing and throwing it around like you are smarter than everyone. You both seem to genuinely wish to help and have a wealth of knowledge that has been so useful to a lot of us. 1 thing I have noticed is there are a lot of folks who have some knowledge but an inflated opinion of themselves and they throw there weight around to stroke there ego. Those types bother me to no end but I just try and brush that off, learn and enjoy. It has and hopefully will continue to be a pleasure to have you around here. I know this sounds a little, OK a lot, mushy but it's how I feel.
> 
> LIFE IS TOO DANG SHORT - Have a newkies or a Stella and smile


Thanks DD-83 , Darq, Os, Mega man,and whoever else I missed along the way. I appreciate that.


----------



## Tarnix

Back on the original purpose of this thread...
I am using my FX again!








It was bugging me to use the Phenom II and not being sure if it was the NB, the VRM or the CPU who died. So I did some testing with the last bits of TIM I had, and it turned out to be the 8-pin power connector who somehow broke (probably distorted from heat, it won't clip on anymore). So I'm using the 4pin power connector now, and all is good. I'll keep the thing stock for now...


Spoiler: Dun Hit meh



Saving money for an Intel build (shhh) and hoping that I can start my very own Build Log soon.
I never really tried any recent desktopIntel, and it's itching me to know what it can handle.

Time to










More misc info: I hate summer. I hope that I can get some decent temps this winter. if I can't, it means that the XSPC 750 pump is garbage. I can't think of anything else bottlenecking my loop. (My ambiants are about 39, and the cpu temp is 42-45 idle)


----------



## M3TAl

Wow, thread really blew up. Also, I think everyone should know, I LIKE PIE!

On a serious note, came into a little bit of money recently







. Looking at a Raystorm RX240 kit with maybe another 30mm thick 240 rad. Could possibly be running this in 1-2 months time. Add a GPU block later on down the road. Maybe sell the Raystorm block and get an EK Supremacy Clean CSQ Plexi (just because I think it looks sick).


----------



## Mega Man

np red


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> LOL
> either way it hurts... your out a good fan or best case a cut on a finger.... wort case.... it was a delta


Ohh... That would indeed suck if that happened with a delta


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no dice padawan!
> 
> every vish is slightly different
> 
> every stick of ram is different.
> 
> but those two together are you get unpredictable variables.
> 
> most in this thread with their wits about them will tell you that 1866 is the absolute minimum you should run. weather that be from a overclocked 1333 or whatever. its not about what the label says its about what it can do when pushed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1866-2133 doesn't seem to be much of an issue for the vish to handle.
> 
> when you start to push past 2200 that's when this start to get iffy with some chips.
> 
> for instance.
> 
> Gurty can hit 2300 mhz but not 2400.
> 
> I can get beyond 2400 but i can't hit 2500
> 
> D1nky is getting beyond 2500 (i think its D1nky :S )
> 
> also it took me three sets of ram to find a set that would do 2400.


Thanks for the info.
I'm stuck with a set of Corsair Vengeance 8gb(2x4) 1866 9-10-9-27 2T 1.5v
You think i should try for 2133 10-11-10-34 ? With maybe a V bump.
Or wouldn't give me that much of an increase in performance?


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I'm stuck with a set of Corsair Vengeance 8gb(2x4) 1866 9-10-9-27 2T 1.5v
> You think i should try for 2133 10-11-10-34 ? With maybe a V bump.
> Or wouldn't give me that much of an increase in performance?


its better to keep lower timings for synthetic benchmarks but you will not see any difference in games


----------



## Red1776

I thought I would post this up one more time for those who have expressed interest in the last few months.
It is the build log for the all AMD/FX-8350 HOLODECK XI Build

The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom
Backplates and other goodies.

In three days it is going to begin moving along at a pretty good clip.






The Thread can be had here:
The Holodeck XI Build Log
The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Resevoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.]The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.

I will take requests for a more detailed walk through in certain aspects if i get them









Up next is going to be custom Pump bodies for the four VPP=655 pumps.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I have the [email protected] now. Im wondering should (hpc) in bios be on or off? And what does hpc stand for? And what does it do?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I'm stuck with a set of Corsair Vengeance 8gb(2x4) 1866 9-10-9-27 2T 1.5v
> You think i should try for 2133 10-11-10-34 ? With maybe a V bump.
> Or wouldn't give me that much of an increase in performance?


10-11-10-34 would be off a little

10-11-10-31-41 would be a more precise timing.

they would defiantly need 1.6v at least

but i never had luck with the vengeance kit i had.

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 10-11-10-34 would be off a little
> 
> 10-11-10-31-41 would be a more precise timing.
> 
> they would defiantly need 1.6v at least
> 
> but i never had luck with the vengeance kit i had.
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained


Thanks again FlailScHLAMP, you gave some good advice already









I will try that setting.
To what must i set the other timings? As there are more than you gave me. Should i go for auto on those? Although my board advises them a bit high. And do i best keep the ram at 2T for stability?

After that what is the best way to test for stability? Just run memtest?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks again FlailScHLAMP, you gave some good advice already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that setting.
> To what must i set the other timings? As there are more than you gave me. Should i go for auto on those? Although my board advises them a bit high. And do i best keep the ram at 2T for stability?
> 
> After that what is the best way to test for stability? Just run memtest?


memtest @ more then 1 .5 hours of testing

P95 blend

avx IBT atleast on very high

and as far as 1T or 2T i leave that at Auto until i've nearly stabilized, lock it down to 2T and try to get 1T stable

those 5 timings are the ones that show up in CPUZ, the first four are usually together in bios and the 5th is sometimes a few slots lower like on my CHVFZ

as for the other timings i've tried the equations on that page and some other and have not had much luck(the board doesn't have values in some ranges)

so most are left to auto.

i do have other setting i've tweak but without going back into bios to see which they are i don't want to miss lead you.

maybe when KyadCK chips in he might know what to do better for the vengeance, i seem to remember him arguing with ranger that they can actually oc a bit.


----------



## ebduncan

memory overclocking is a hit or miss.

Can be limited by cpu, can be limited by the memory itself.

1T is much faster than 2T. However if you can get enough raw speed with conservative timings 2t can be better.

My current timings are 1t-9-9-9-24 2005mhz at 1.66 volts Mushkin Blackline 4gbx2. They are rated for 2000, but at 2T-9-10-9-27 1.65 volts

for 2133 timings would look something like 10-11-10-36, start there and see if they will be stable.


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think gertie is in "time out"


I joined this club because of gertie, its such a shame not to see him on here, helping people out who do not have a clue, Anyone know when he is back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> AGAIN? When will he learn?


I am new but i have been lurking, i dont think you know all the facts to make this statement, i missed the argument he had with that guy who thinks he knows it all, i forget his name

maybe someone close to gertie can confirm if he is coming back?
It would be outrageous if he wasnt allowed back


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> memtest @ more then 1 .5 hours of testing
> 
> P95 blend
> 
> avx IBT atleast on very high
> 
> and as far as 1T or 2T i leave that at Auto until i've nearly stabilized, lock it down to 2T and try to get 1T stable
> 
> those 5 timings are the ones that show up in CPUZ, the first four are usually together in bios and the 5th is sometimes a few slots lower like on my CHVFZ
> 
> as for the other timings i've tried the equations on that page and some other and have not had much luck(the board doesn't have values in some ranges)
> 
> so most are left to auto.
> 
> i do have other setting i've tweak but without going back into bios to see which they are i don't want to miss lead you.
> 
> maybe when KyadCK chips in he might know what to do better for the vengeance, i seem to remember him arguing with ranger that they can actually oc a bit.


Ouch that seems like an awful lot of testing, but what has to be done has to be done









Will leave the rest on auto then. And maybe if i feel the need tweak with that later if i get something table @ 2000-2133 mhz // 1.6-1.65v

Would love to hear something from *KyadCK*(if u see this would you take the time to send me an PM? Thanks).

BTW:
What do you think i will look at in performance gain when gaming? I play @ 1080p with one Sapphire 7950 vapor-x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> memory overclocking is a hit or miss.
> 
> Can be limited by cpu, can be limited by the memory itself.
> 
> 1T is much faster than 2T. However if you can get enough raw speed with conservative timings 2t can be better.
> 
> My current timings are 1t-9-9-9-24 2005mhz at 1.66 volts Mushkin Blackline 4gbx2. They are rated for 2000, but at 2T-9-10-9-27 1.65 volts
> 
> for 2133 timings would look something like 10-11-10-36, start there and see if they will be stable.


Thanks man i will try some settings and post back here. But like the guy posted above the timings would be like 10-11-10-31.

I am not expecting to much from these chips. When i still had my Phenom 955 i couldn't even get 1866 stable so i am already pretty happy.
But if there is more i want MORE


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> I joined this club because of gertie, its such a shame not to see him on here, helping people out who do not have a clue, Anyone know when he is back?
> I am new but i have been lurking, i dont think you know all the facts to make this statement, i missed the argument he had with that guy who thinks he knows it all, i forget his name
> 
> maybe someone close to gertie can confirm if he is coming back?
> It would be outrageous if he wasnt allowed back


I don't know if u posted before in this thread.

But, welcome to the club man









Edit:
Sorry for double post..... still need to learn. DOH


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't know if u posted before in this thread.
> 
> But, welcome to the club man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry for double post..... still need to learn. DOH


Thank you, ive been lurking for a few months and decided recently to get a 8350,

mainly down to gertie and fears something or other, i saw how they are doing in the hwbot tests, really good and it inspired me


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Thank you, ive been lurking for a few months and decided recently to get a 8350,
> 
> mainly down to gertie and fears something or other, i saw how they are doing in the hwbot tests, really good and it inspired me


Good to hear.
I expect some nice results from you then.
What are you using to cool that beast? Custom loop?

BTW:
Ok i did some testing with the RAM. Very stubborn these chips







.

What i did:
First clocked cpu to stock(3.5ghz) stock volt's
Upped to memory multi so the ram was @ 2133
Upped the memory voltage to 1.6v
Set timings: 10-11-10-31-41 // The rest on auto
Reboot // OC failed

Upped the memory voltage to 1.65v
Reboot // OC failed

Upped the cpu-nb one notch 0.025v
Reboot // OC failed

Set the memory timings on auto // Something in the 15-17-15 etc range... very high








Reboot..........Failed

Just to be sure upped the memory to 1.675v
Failed again.

Final outcome:
1866mhz timings: 9-10-9-28-8-14-8-37-8

Testing to be continued.


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Good to hear.
> I expect some nice results from you then.
> What are you using to cool that beast? Custom loop?


It is in the pipeline as they say, hopefully next few weeks

I got an evo at the moment, i know most hate them on here but its all i got for now

im just saving up for the last bit of the WC kit


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> I joined this club because of gertie, its such a shame not to see him on here, helping people out who do not have a clue, Anyone know when he is back?
> I am new but i have been lurking, i dont think you know all the facts to make this statement, i missed the argument he had with that guy who thinks he knows it all, i forget his name
> 
> maybe someone close to gertie can confirm if he is coming back?
> It would be outrageous if he wasnt allowed back


Dude it was a joke. I have been on here a while. I like gert, and he knows it. Try to refrain from making baseless statements, if you wanna know why a statement is made, ASK, don't assume and post said assumption.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> It is in the pipeline as they say, hopefully next few weeks
> 
> I got an evo at the moment, i know most hate them on here but its all i got for now
> 
> im just saving up for the last bit of the WC kit


Spare your chip. Don't push hard on that cooler


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ouch that seems like an awful lot of testing, but what has to be done has to be done


Yup, if your memory is outta wack your system might not be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> BTW:
> What do you think i will look at in performance gain when gaming? I play @ 1080p with one Sapphire 7950 vapor-x.


You don't Gain performance, per say. If the game is heavily GPU bound, OCing your system ram won't do much difference.

however, when playing games that use more of your CPU. you MIGHT notice textural difference mainly in the physics of what is happening in the game.

for example Deus EX is one of the game ive noticed this. when the frame is chaotic and getting busy with flying debris flailing around back and forth has less of a hang then with lower memory.

THIS WILL NOT BE NOTICEABLE FOR ALL PEOPLE!!

an example for those not familiar with that game. in fire strike where the two figures are fighting. the only place you MIGHT notice this is in the back of the picture where the statues fall. not much changes in the foreground if anything at all

I consider this boost merely textural eye candy, I've seen no FPS differences.

*flame suit on*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> BTW:
> Ok i did some testing with the RAM. Very stubborn these chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What i did:
> First clocked cpu to stock(3.5ghz) stock volt's
> Upped to memory multi so the ram was @ 2133
> Upped the memory voltage to 1.6v
> Set timings: 10-11-10-31-41 // The rest on auto
> Reboot // OC failed
> 
> Upped the memory voltage to 1.65v
> Reboot // OC failed
> 
> Upped the cpu-nb one notch 0.025v
> Reboot // OC failed
> 
> Set the memory timings on auto // Something in the 15-17-15 etc range... very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot..........Failed
> 
> Just to be sure upped the memory to 1.675v
> Failed again.
> 
> Final outcome:
> 1866mhz timings: 9-10-9-28-8-14-8-37-8
> 
> Testing to be continued.


did you try using the same settings you were just upping the memory speed? (not sure this is an option for you in bios, it is for me)

i've also found better luck slowly working my way up, like from 1866, i'd go to 1900~ish and so on.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> same man to my knowledge
> ill +1 that
> really..... really .... want me to bring out mine....
> preddty sure 3dmark does not use physx basic physics... the more knowledgeable ppl can chime in....
> 
> whats up recently, alot of my pals on here been blowing up, one was even evicted from the site... i dont like this guys, please post and be smart about it... THEY ARE WATCHING US !


you may be right ghats why I went to fluidmark.. any suggestions on really good physics benchmarks I can toss at it?


----------



## Durvelle27

With New AMD CCC 13.8 Beta Drivers


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you may be right ghats why I went to fluidmark.. any suggestions on really good physics benchmarks I can toss at it?


i've heard some good things about this one

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Cryostasis-PhysX-Tech-Demo-download-2211.html


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've heard some good things about this one
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/Cryostasis-PhysX-Tech-Demo-download-2211.html


alright ill try to squeeze in before work tonight


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> alright ill try to squeeze in before work tonight


no rush man!

I really appreciate the input


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> With New AMD CCC 13.8 Beta Drivers


So did you get any performance increase?


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Dude it was a joke. I have been on here a while. I like gert, and he knows it. Try to refrain from making baseless statements, if you wanna know why a statement is made, ASK, don't assume and post said assumption.


I didnt take anything the wrong way, im sorry if you thought i was being funny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Spare your chip. Don't push hard on that cooler


I wont but the evo does rock


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So did you get any performance increase?


This is with AMD CCC 13.6Beta 2


----------



## ebduncan

I noticed a small decrease in my 3dmark score with 7950 crossfire.

was getting 12k with 13.6 drivers.

Now getting 11.8k with 13.8 drivers.

Cards at stock clocks (900/1250)

Played a few games, games are smooth. Huge improvement in fluidity.

However all this fun was loud and nagging. I removed the other 7950, back in the other system it went. Need another waterblock and another unlocked 7950 to have a huge improvement. Can only run crossfire at stock clocks, other wise crashes. So a Single 7950 at 1200/1575 is just about = in performance. @ 10k 3dmark11 P score. vs the 11.8k crossfire stock clock score.

but hey good job amd fixing the pacing issue.


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I noticed a small decrease in my 3dmark score with 7950 crossfire.
> 
> was getting 12k with 13.6 drivers.
> 
> Now getting 11.8k with 13.8 drivers.
> 
> Cards at stock clocks (900/1250)
> 
> Played a few games, games are smooth. Huge improvement in fluidity.
> 
> However all this fun was loud and nagging. I removed the other 7950, back in the other system it went. Need another waterblock and another unlocked 7950 to have a huge improvement. Can only run crossfire at stock clocks, other wise crashes. So a Single 7950 at 1200/1575 is just about = in performance. @ 10k 3dmark11 P score. vs the 11.8k crossfire stock clock score.
> 
> but hey good job amd fixing the pacing issue.


I am thinking of getting a 7950 can you possibly post some 3dmark scores for me singular card


----------



## ebduncan

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6655416

this was run at 1150mhz core/1575 mem

Cpu at 4.8ghz

7950's are great cards if you can clock them over 1ghz on the core. Get a reference card......


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Thank you, ive been lurking for a few months and decided recently to get a 8350,
> 
> mainly down to gertie and fears something or other, i saw how they are doing in the hwbot tests, really good and it inspired me


haha I feel so honored suprised I missed this post and welcome


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6655416
> 
> this was run at 1150mhz core/1575 mem
> 
> Cpu at 4.8ghz
> 
> 7950's are great cards if you can clock them over 1ghz on the core. Get a reference card......


Thats not too bad a score hows the scaling on crossfire?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> haha I feel so honored suprised I missed this post and welcome


No bother, and thank you

Gimme a Umbrella 4 Rescued Terrier Yapping


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Thats not too bad a score hows the scaling on crossfire?


scaling is fine. Score is low though because i can only run crossfire at stock clocks. The other 7950 is locked at 925/1250, so then both cards must run at this speed.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6950819

I run single gpu 24/7, at higher clocks (1200mhz /1575 mhz) The other 7950 sits in another computer.


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> scaling is fine. Score is low though because i can only run crossfire at stock clocks. The other 7950 is locked at 900/1250, so then both cards must run at this speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6950819
> 
> I run single gpu 24/7, at higher clocks (1200mhz /1575 mhz) The other 7950 sits in another computer.


Thats not good









here's hoping to get one that overclocks well


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> scaling is fine. Score is low though because i can only run crossfire at stock clocks. The other 7950 is locked at 925/1250, so then both cards must run at this speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6950819
> 
> I run single gpu 24/7, at higher clocks (1200mhz /1575 mhz) The other 7950 sits in another computer.


Is there a way to unlock voltage by flashing th bios like nvidia card?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Thats not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's hoping to get one that overclocks well


its just that one card, if I had another 7950 which was able to overclock i could get some 16-17k scores easy. I don't recommend 7950 crossfire though unless your motherboard has good pci-e spacing, or your planning on water cooling.

get a reference card if you get a 7950 they are all unlocked and ready to go.
Quote:


> Is there a way to unlock voltage by flashing th bios like nvidia card?


I suppose I could, if i really wanted to look into it. Its just this card will not run above 925mhz on the core with out crashing. I don't expect much more if any could be gained by unlocking the volts. I'm not to fussed about it.


----------



## M3TAl

I know this is pretty much off topic/random for this thread but I just need to say this.

Finally AMD!!! Finally you have acknowledged you broke Crossfire on the 970 chipset and will actually fix it! Only took you 8 months but at least you finally did it.

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CrossfireInstallIssue.aspx


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> its just that one card, if I had another 7950 which was able to overclock i could get some 16-17k scores easy. I don't recommend 7950 crossfire though unless your motherboard has good pci-e spacing, or your planning on water cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> get a reference card if you get a 7950 they are all unlocked and ready to go.
> I suppose I could, if i really wanted to look into it. Its just this card will not run above 925mhz on the core with out crashing. I don't expect much more if any could be gained by unlocking the volts. I'm not to fussed about it
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for info

+1 rep for you


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> its just that one card, if I had another 7950 which was able to overclock i could get some 16-17k scores easy. I don't recommend 7950 crossfire though unless your motherboard has good pci-e spacing, or your planning on water cooling.
> 
> get a reference card if you get a 7950 they are all unlocked and ready to go.
> I suppose I could, if i really wanted to look into it. Its just this card will not run above 925mhz on the core with out crashing. I don't expect much more if any could be gained by unlocking the volts. I'm not to fussed about it.


it maybe a binned chip that needs a little more volts try down clocking the vram a little.. but I dont know how that is on amd cards but nvidia it helps with stability..

really flashing is easy normally just takes a one liner from command prompt.. but you take the bios from gpuz then mod it and flash.. always keep the original just in case you can brick the card

I bricked mine once then had to reflash.. how are the temps as of now for them?


----------



## M3TAl

Should be able to raise VDDC voltage with Afterburner. Mod the bios if you want to raise the voltage limits and power limit.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Yup, if your memory is outta wack your system might not be stable.
> You don't Gain performance, per say. If the game is heavily GPU bound, OCing your system ram won't do much difference.
> 
> however, when playing games that use more of your CPU. you MIGHT notice textural difference mainly in the physics of what is happening in the game.
> 
> for example Deus EX is one of the game ive noticed this. when the frame is chaotic and getting busy with flying debris flailing around back and forth has less of a hang then with lower memory.
> 
> THIS WILL NOT BE NOTICEABLE FOR ALL PEOPLE!!
> 
> an example for those not familiar with that game. in fire strike where the two figures are fighting. the only place you MIGHT notice this is in the back of the picture where the statues fall. not much changes in the foreground if anything at all
> 
> I consider this boost merely textural eye candy, I've seen no FPS differences.
> 
> *flame suit on*
> did you try using the same settings you were just upping the memory speed? (not sure this is an option for you in bios, it is for me)
> 
> i've also found better luck slowly working my way up, like from 1866, i'd go to 1900~ish and so on.


Yeah i don't expect miracles anyway.
But i'm one of those people, like most of us here, that thanks when it is possible to go fast it HAS to go faster







.

I will try working my way up through the FSB then. Just more messing with the rest.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is there a way to unlock voltage by flashing th bios like nvidia card?


Have a read here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks again FlailScHLAMP, you gave some good advice already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try that setting.
> To what must i set the other timings? As there are more than you gave me. Should i go for auto on those? Although my board advises them a bit high. And do i best keep the ram at 2T for stability?
> 
> After that what is the best way to test for stability? Just run memtest?
> 
> 
> 
> memtest @ more then 1 .5 hours of testing
> 
> P95 blend
> 
> avx IBT atleast on very high
> 
> and as far as 1T or 2T i leave that at Auto until i've nearly stabilized, lock it down to 2T and try to get 1T stable
> 
> those 5 timings are the ones that show up in CPUZ, the first four are usually together in bios and the 5th is sometimes a few slots lower like on my CHVFZ
> 
> as for the other timings i've tried the equations on that page and some other and have not had much luck(the board doesn't have values in some ranges)
> 
> so most are left to auto.
> 
> i do have other setting i've tweak but without going back into bios to see which they are i don't want to miss lead you.
> 
> maybe when KyadCK chips in he might know what to do better for the vengeance, i seem to remember him arguing with ranger that they can actually oc a bit.
Click to expand...

Timings down first of all, and use FSB to get the clock up. They don't like 9.33x, but mine did 1800 just fine with 225x8. Should be able to get the timings down at least once on all of them. Voltage doesn't seem to help much, if at all.

Or it's been like that for all _my_ vengeance kits anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ouch that seems like an awful lot of testing, but what has to be done has to be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will leave the rest on auto then. And maybe if i feel the need tweak with that later if i get something table @ 2000-2133 mhz // 1.6-1.65v
> 
> Would love to hear something from *KyadCK*(if u see this would you take the time to send me an PM? Thanks).


Memory OCing in general is a ton of testing, yes.

And no need for PM unless you want specific details. If you paid for one of the cheapest 1600 Vengeance kits, 2133 is probably beyond your reach, but they do drop their timings nicely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I know this is pretty much off topic/random for this thread but I just need to say this.
> 
> Finally AMD!!! Finally you have acknowledged you broke Crossfire on the 970 chipset and will actually fix it! Only took you 8 months but at least you finally did it.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CrossfireInstallIssue.aspx


... They never officially supported Xfire on the 970 chipset.

http://support.amd.com/us/ChipsetMotherboard_TechDocs/48691.pdf
Quote:


> PCIe® Ports
> In total, there are 12 PCIe® ports on the RD990, divided into 5 groups and implemented in hardware as 5 separate cores:
> • PCIE-GFX: 2 graphics ports for the RD990 and RD980, 16 lanes in total. Width of each port is x8. In the default
> configuration, the 2 ports are combined to provide a 1 x16 port. For the RX980, this 16-lane interface provides only
> a single 1 x16 port.
> • *PCIE-GFX2 (Not applicable to the RD980 or RX980):* 2 graphics ports, 16 lanes in total. Width of each port is x8. In
> the default configuration, the 2 ports are combined to provide a 1 x16 port.
> • PCIE-GPPa: 6 general purpose ports, with 6 lanes in total. They support 6 different configurations with respect to
> link widths: 4:2, 4:1:1, 2:2:2, 2:2:1:1, 2:1:1:1:1, and 1:1:1:1:1:1 (default configuration). See Table 2-2, "Possible
> Configurations for the PCI Express® General Purpose Links‚' on page 2-6 and Table 3-12, "Strap Definition for
> STRAP_PCIE_GPP_CFG‚' on page 3-10.
> • PCIE-GPPb (Not applicable to the RD980 or RX980): 1 general purpose port, with 4 lanes in total. Width of the port
> is x4.
> • PCIE-SB: The Southbridge port provides a dedicated x4 link to the Southbridge (also referred to as the "A-Link
> Express III interface").
> Each port supports the following PCIe functions:
> • PCIe Gen 1 and Gen 2 link speeds
> • ASPM L0s and L1 states
> • ACPI power management
> • Endpoint and root complex initiated dynamic link degradation
> • Lane reversal
> • Alternative Routing-ID Interpretation (ARI)
> The *PCIE-GFX and PCIE-GFX2 ports also support the ATI CrossFire™ technology*


RX980 = 970a chipset.

So how about instead of thanking them for "fixing" something, you thank them for adding support you should never have had?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have a read here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread


oh ok not too bad then really not much different either


----------



## M3TAl

If they didn't support it then why do Asus and Gigabyte make Crossfire boards for 970 and market them as Crossfire capable? Why did Crossfire work just as it did for 990FX up until 12.11 Beta and all drivers after?

Either way it took AMD around 8 months to acknowledge all us 970 users with completely broken crossfire.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If they didn't support it then why do Asus and Gigabyte make Crossfire boards for 970 and market them as Crossfire capable? Why did Crossfire work just as it did for 990FX up until 12.11 Beta and all drivers after?
> 
> Either way it took AMD around 8 months to acknowledge all us 970 users with completely broken crossfire.


Why should they acknowledge you at all? *It was not supported.*

"Technically" you can do 4-card Quadfire on a UD3 (x16/x16/x4/x4), but that isn't supported either. Get over your entitled attitude and be thankful AMD is giving you support at all, not complain about how long it took to give you a _free feature you were never supposed to have._

Oh, and last I checked, ASUS and Gigabyte are not AMD. What they say means nothing regarding AMD chipsets.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Timings down first of all, and use FSB to get the clock up. They don't like 9.33x, but mine did 1800 just fine with 225x8. Should be able to get the timings down at least once on all of them. Voltage doesn't seem to help much, if at all.
> 
> Or it's been like that for all _my_ vengeance kits anyway.
> Memory OCing in general is a ton of testing, yes.
> 
> And no need for PM unless you want specific details. If you paid for one of the cheapest 1600 Vengeance kits, 2133 is probably beyond your reach, but they do drop their timings nicely.


Actually, i went with one of these kit's:
CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9

2x4gb 1866 // corsair says: tested latency 9-10-9-27
SPD: 1333mhz 9-9-9-24
1.5V

I don't know which sets you have used?
Do i still go the FSB way? Do fx-8300's clock nice through FSB?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Timings down first of all, and use FSB to get the clock up. They don't like 9.33x, but mine did 1800 just fine with 225x8. Should be able to get the timings down at least once on all of them. Voltage doesn't seem to help much, if at all.
> 
> Or it's been like that for all _my_ vengeance kits anyway.
> Memory OCing in general is a ton of testing, yes.
> 
> And no need for PM unless you want specific details. If you paid for one of the cheapest 1600 Vengeance kits, 2133 is probably beyond your reach, but they do drop their timings nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, i went with one of these kit's:
> CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9
> 
> 2x4gb 1866 // corsair says: tested latency 9-10-9-27
> SPD: 1333mhz 9-9-9-24
> 1.5V
> 
> I don't know which sets you have used?
> Do i still go the FSB way? Do fx-8300's clock nice through FSB?
Click to expand...

8300's don't really care.









To be honest, I've not had much luck on my UD3 with ram clocks on any kit I own. It can actually be a MB issue too. What motherboard (and revision) you got?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8300's don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I've not had much luck on my UD3 with ram clocks on any kit I own. It can actually be a MB issue too. What motherboard (and revision) you got?


Doesn't sound as music in my ears at all.

My board is 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.0.... no LLC for me.
I am starting to regret even more not going for a sabertooth or an UD7.

I am also going to send my board in for RMA next week. Maybe you have seen my posts about it? Regarding reboot issues while gaming and a broken/stuck NB temp sensor.
I asked the store where i am going to send it to if they could try to give me the new 4.0 revision if the board had to be replaced. But they say boards usually get repaired







.

I am pretty happy anyway now i can run my memory @ 1866 cl9. With my previous phenom i could only get 1600 cl9. Could do 1800 but than i had to clock my cpu back a bit. With 1600 ram the cpu was 4.0ghz rock solid.

Edit:
I think when i buy my next ram i will go for G.Skill. Hearing all the good stories about it








Or just go all out and get Dominator's again. My ddr2 dominator's were very good. But a bit pricey


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have to disagree... i am under NO obligation to do what i do...i do it because i like to help people. not because i have to


You misinterpret me. When I say it is a moral obligation, I do not mean any compulsion. I simply mean its the right thing to do. Of course I believe it's very
rewarding helping somebody solve their problems here. You do a great job here along with others. We will have a better world when those with the most knowledge share it with those who have less. Knowledge is very liberating.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Ok after running the CPU for a couple of weeks at stock (some heavy gaming, Prime95 for a few hours etc) everything runs perfect, so I went ahead and did a small OC just to test the waters. So far it's running perfect at 4.2GHz (core temps as per HWmonitor maxed at 39c-40c) and pretty much all I did was set AI Tweaker to D.O.C.P. as that setting automatically configures my ram to match the instructions I found at the G.SKILL Forum for my particular model. Also I used ComputerRestore's AMD Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Reference Guide as a template.

Back when I overclocked my 1090T from 3.2 to 4GHz all I did was increase the multiplier and manually set the CPU Voltage to 1.5 (that M4N98TD EVO board had a vdroop issue so manually setting it that way made it drop to around 1.4xx). I left the BUS speed at 200 because if I altered that in any way, Prime95 would shut down cores within the first 10 minutes. However if I left it at 200 I could crank the multiplier all the way up and it would cruise through Prime95 error free. I think I could have gotten even more out of it if I wanted as it was beyond smooth and stable at 4GHz...6+ hours at Prime95 and hours of BF3 (BF3 was the ultimate test as my machine would sail through Prime95 but crash on BF3) (These were my settings: 1090T Settings)

My question: Is there an advantage to adjusting the bus speed AND the multiplier? Or should I try the same thing with the 8350 and only adjust the multiplier? My goal is to get it stable 24/7 at 4.8GHz. Not looking to squeeze every drop out of it or 5GHz, just want a solid OC with enough headroom that I can run it all the time and from what Ive read 4.8 is a good number. Im hoping I wasn't spoiled with how great my 1090T ran at 4Ghz lol

CPUID Results


----------



## os2wiz

You think you can create a 3-D virtual reality mode video of the work after you finish it Red?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I thought I would post this up one more time for those who have expressed interest in the last few months.
> It is the build log for the all AMD/FX-8350 HOLODECK XI Build
> 
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom
> Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> In three days it is going to begin moving along at a pretty good clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thread can be had here:
> The Holodeck XI Build Log
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Resevoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.]The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> I will take requests for a more detailed walk through in certain aspects if i get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next is going to be custom Pump bodies for the four VPP=655 pumps.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You think you can create a 3-D virtual reality mode video of the work after you finish it Red?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I thought I would post this up one more time for those who have expressed interest in the last few months.
> It is the build log for the all AMD/FX-8350 HOLODECK XI Build
> 
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom
> Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> In three days it is going to begin moving along at a pretty good clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thread can be had here:
> The Holodeck XI Build Log
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Resevoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.]The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> I will take requests for a more detailed walk through in certain aspects if i get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next is going to be custom Pump bodies for the four VPP=655 pumps.
Click to expand...

I can do one better.I am crafting my own clear acrylic D5 pump bodies this week. A 3-D model of the logo is going to be encased in each pump body, and in another location in the build









I also am going to create/render a 3-D model in 3DMax when complete for business promotional purposes yes


----------



## ebduncan

why did you quote yourself?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> why did you quote yourself?


GO back a page.
I quoted Os...nitpick much?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8300's don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I've not had much luck on my UD3 with ram clocks on any kit I own. It can actually be a MB issue too. What motherboard (and revision) you got?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound as music in my ears at all.
> 
> My board is 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.0.... no LLC for me.
> I am starting to regret even more not going for a sabertooth or an UD7.
> 
> I am also going to send my board in for RMA next week. Maybe you have seen my posts about it? Regarding reboot issues while gaming and a broken/stuck NB temp sensor.
> I asked the store where i am going to send it to if they could try to give me the new 4.0 revision if the board had to be replaced. But they say boards usually get repaired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am pretty happy anyway now i can run my memory @ 1866 cl9. With my previous phenom i could only get 1600 cl9. Could do 1800 but than i had to clock my cpu back a bit. With 1600 ram the cpu was 4.0ghz rock solid.
> 
> Edit:
> *I think when i buy my next ram i will go for G.Skill. Hearing all the good stories about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Or just go all out and get Dominator's again. My ddr2 dominator's were very good. But a bit pricey
Click to expand...

G.skill is just as good as Corsair when it comes to support, so no complaints here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You think you can create a 3-D virtual reality mode video of the work after you finish it Red?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I thought I would post this up one more time for those who have expressed interest in the last few months.
> It is the build log for the all AMD/FX-8350 HOLODECK XI Build
> 
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom
> Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> In three days it is going to begin moving along at a pretty good clip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thread can be had here:
> The Holodeck XI Build Log
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Resevoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.]The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> I will take requests for a more detailed walk through in certain aspects if i get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next is going to be custom Pump bodies for the four VPP=655 pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do one better.I am crafting my own clear acrylic D5 pump bodies this week. A 3-D model of the logo is going to be encased in each pump body, and in another location in the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am going to create/render a 3-D model in 3DMax when complete for business promotional purposes yes
Click to expand...

I like the non-spoilered logo better. Then again I have a thing for black with grey trim.


----------



## Red1776

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 8300's don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I've not had much luck on my UD3 with ram clocks on any kit I own. It can actually be a MB issue too. What motherboard (and revision) you got?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound as music in my ears at all.
> 
> My board is 990FXA-UD3 rev 1.0.... no LLC for me.
> I am starting to regret even more not going for a sabertooth or an UD7.
> 
> I am also going to send my board in for RMA next week. Maybe you have seen my posts about it? Regarding reboot issues while gaming and a broken/stuck NB temp sensor.
> I asked the store where i am going to send it to if they could try to give me the new 4.0 revision if the board had to be replaced. But they say boards usually get repaired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am pretty happy anyway now i can run my memory @ 1866 cl9. With my previous phenom i could only get 1600 cl9. Could do 1800 but than i had to clock my cpu back a bit. With 1600 ram the cpu was 4.0ghz rock solid.
> 
> Edit:
> *I think when i buy my next ram i will go for G.Skill. Hearing all the good stories about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Or just go all out and get Dominator's again. My ddr2 dominator's were very good. But a bit pricey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> G.skill is just as good as Corsair when it comes to support, so no complaints here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You think you can create a 3-D virtual reality mode video of the work after you finish it Red?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I thought I would post this up one more time for those who have expressed interest in the last few months.
> It is the build log for the all AMD/FX-8350 HOLODECK XI Build
> 
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom
> Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> In three days it is going to begin moving along at a pretty good clip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Quote:


> The Thread can be had here:
> The Holodeck XI Build Log
> The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Resevoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.]The machine is going to be a Five Rad , Quad pump,Dual Reservoir, Triple PSU 2.2kW,Quadfire, Rig with many custom fabrications and modifications. Such as a side window unlike any i have ever seen, custom Backplates and other goodies.
> 
> I will take requests for a more detailed walk through in certain aspects if i get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next is going to be custom Pump bodies for the four VPP=655 pumps.


I can do one better.I am crafting my own clear acrylic D5 pump bodies this week. A 3-D model of the logo is going to be encased in each pump body, and in another location in the build









I also am going to create/render a 3-D model in 3DMax when complete for business promotional purposes yes
Quote:


> I like the non-spoilered logo better. Then again I have a thing for black with grey trim.


I do as well, it just does not show up as well







needs some adjustment, but I think it looks cool.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I do as well, it just does not show up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs some adjustment, but I think it looks cool.


Make the logo using uv reactive paint, then focus a blacklight on it that pulses, grooooovy eh?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I do as well, it just does not show up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs some adjustment, but I think it looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the logo using uv reactive paint, then focus a blacklight on it that pulses, grooooovy eh?
Click to expand...

Far out man...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Far out man...


Perfect, together we can engineer the class right out of this thing


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Far out man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, together we can engineer the class right out of this thing
Click to expand...

hehe, indeed


----------



## goku5868

.......................








I'm getting "BSOD" all the time does anyone this error code ALSysIO64.sys, creates a "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA....?
&
I'm getting high temps can anyone can help me out with this I try everything......X(

He is my specs for PC Computer
Blue Galaxy Project
XSPC Rasa CPU Water Block
XSPC Dual EX360 Radiators Push & Pull
The TripT Standard Bench Custom Black
Open Bench
AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Vishera Overclock at 4.5 GHz VCore 1.45v
Stable Idle 32C Load 55C CPU
Stable Idle 35C Load 47C GPU1 & Idle 35C Load 47C GPU2 Overclock at 900MHz 1.012v
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+
G.SKILL Aries,F3-1866C9D-8GAB,16GB,DDR3-1866MHz
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB Operating System
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Storage
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply
Dual SLI EVGA GTX560Ti's 1GB PCIe DDR5
Dual Triple Cooler Master R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 Excalibur 120mm
Dual Triple Logisys CF120BL 120mm Blue Quad LED

http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...ed crazy/BSODIcanttellwhatcodeisthis.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...y getting BSOD liked crazy/HWMonitor.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...laxy getting BSOD liked crazy/AIDA64.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...D liked crazy/MySettingforAMDFX-8350.jpg.html


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting "BSOD" all the time does anyone this error code ALSysIO64.sys, creates a "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA....?
> &
> I'm getting high temps can anyone can help me out with this I try everything......X(
> 
> He is my specs for PC Computer
> Blue Galaxy Project
> XSPC Rasa CPU Water Block
> XSPC Dual EX360 Radiators Push & Pull
> The TripT Standard Bench Custom Black
> Open Bench
> AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Vishera Overclock at 4.5 GHz VCore 1.45v
> Stable Idle 32C Load 55C CPU
> Stable Idle 35C Load 47C GPU1 & Idle 35C Load 47C GPU2 Overclock at 900MHz 1.012v
> Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+
> G.SKILL Aries,F3-1866C9D-8GAB,16GB,DDR3-1866MHz
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB Operating System
> Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Storage
> SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply
> Dual SLI EVGA GTX560Ti's 1GB PCIe DDR5
> Dual Triple Cooler Master R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 Excalibur 120mm
> Dual Triple Logisys CF120BL 120mm Blue Quad LED
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...ed crazy/BSODIcanttellwhatcodeisthis.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...y getting BSOD liked crazy/HWMonitor.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...laxy getting BSOD liked crazy/AIDA64.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...D liked crazy/MySettingforAMDFX-8350.jpg.html


If I am not mistaken and I probably am that is a memory issue. Seen it when I was OCing my memory.

Edit: I am wrong. mine was different.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Ok after running the CPU for a couple of weeks at stock (some heavy gaming, Prime95 for a few hours etc) everything runs perfect, so I went ahead and did a small OC just to test the waters. So far it's running perfect at 4.2GHz (core temps as per HWmonitor maxed at 39c-40c) and pretty much all I did was set AI Tweaker to D.O.C.P. as that setting automatically configures my ram to match the instructions I found at the G.SKILL Forum for my particular model. Also I used ComputerRestore's AMD Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Reference Guide as a template.
> 
> Back when I overclocked my 1090T from 3.2 to 4GHz all I did was increase the multiplier and manually set the CPU Voltage to 1.5 (that M4N98TD EVO board had a vdroop issue so manually setting it that way made it drop to around 1.4xx). I left the BUS speed at 200 because if I altered that in any way, Prime95 would shut down cores within the first 10 minutes. However if I left it at 200 I could crank the multiplier all the way up and it would cruise through Prime95 error free. I think I could have gotten even more out of it if I wanted as it was beyond smooth and stable at 4GHz...6+ hours at Prime95 and hours of BF3 (BF3 was the ultimate test as my machine would sail through Prime95 but crash on BF3) (These were my settings: 1090T Settings)
> 
> My question: Is there an advantage to adjusting the bus speed AND the multiplier? Or should I try the same thing with the 8350 and only adjust the multiplier? My goal is to get it stable 24/7 at 4.8GHz. Not looking to squeeze every drop out of it or 5GHz, just want a solid OC with enough headroom that I can run it all the time and from what Ive read 4.8 is a good number. Im hoping I wasn't spoiled with how great my 1090T ran at 4Ghz lol
> 
> CPUID Results


As far as I know thats all that most people do, up the multiplier one step at a time until you reach your limit, veryifying stability along the way. You can use Load Line Calibration (or LLC) to stabalize vdroop (this should also be increased one level at a time). But it will boot at low voltage all the way up to 4.5ghz+ and not run p95 so you will have to adjust voltage at each stage to verify stability.

I am not familiar myself but I hear there is a heavy voltage wall right between 4.8ghz-4.9ghz so 4.8 is probably a good goal. Depending on your cooling







. From what I have seen though most dont mess with the bus speed just the multiplier + vcore in most cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> If I am not mistaken and I probably am that is a memory issue. Seen it when I was OCing my memory.
> 
> Edit: I am wrong. mine was different.


Might be the vcore? looks pretty low for an 8350 mine is 1.322 at stock, his droops down to 1.28 and doesnt even run at 1.322 stock.. may need to up LLC and find a stable vcore setting?


----------



## cssorkinman

Goku, your settings in bios indicate that you are trying to run 5 ghz, It will take more than 1.5 volts to be stable at that speed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting "BSOD" all the time does anyone this error code ALSysIO64.sys, creates a "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA....?
> &
> I'm getting high temps can anyone can help me out with this I try everything......X(
> 
> He is my specs for PC Computer
> Blue Galaxy Project
> XSPC Rasa CPU Water Block
> XSPC Dual EX360 Radiators Push & Pull
> The TripT Standard Bench Custom Black
> Open Bench
> AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Vishera Overclock at 4.5 GHz VCore 1.45v
> Stable Idle 32C Load 55C CPU
> Stable Idle 35C Load 47C GPU1 & Idle 35C Load 47C GPU2 Overclock at 900MHz 1.012v
> Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+
> G.SKILL Aries,F3-1866C9D-8GAB,16GB,DDR3-1866MHz
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB Operating System
> Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Storage
> SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply
> Dual SLI EVGA GTX560Ti's 1GB PCIe DDR5
> Dual Triple Cooler Master R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 Excalibur 120mm
> Dual Triple Logisys CF120BL 120mm Blue Quad LED
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...ed crazy/BSODIcanttellwhatcodeisthis.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...y getting BSOD liked crazy/HWMonitor.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...laxy getting BSOD liked crazy/AIDA64.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...D liked crazy/MySettingforAMDFX-8350.jpg.html


it means your not stable

dont tell me you put it to those settings first then just came here asking that... :/


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it means your not stable what are you load temps.. did you oc the ram?


I forgot tell guys this at clocks speed everything i drop the cpu ratio 22.5 still no lucky...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I forgot tell guys this at clocks speed everything i drop the cpu ratio 22.5 still no lucky...


Over volting is as bad as undervolting


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

set to stock and boot up.

google "whocrashed" if need be,

this will tell you if somethign funky is going on you can fix easy onther then that your taking too big of a oc at first.

you really should work your oc up in stable intervals


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Goku, your settings in bios indicate that you are trying to run 5 ghz, It will take more than 1.5 volts to be stable at that speed.


I'm trying to at 4.5 GHz temps goes up the roof liked CPU package Idle 35C load 65C to me to high... this on water cooling

http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/31-1.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/34.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_011.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_013.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_018.jpg.html


----------



## darkelixa

Umart got 5 sabertooth boards in last week, sold in a day, they got another 5 yesterday and they have nearly sold out


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Over volting is as bad as undervolting


I mean auto settings on the bios just everything alone but still the temps are high...!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I'm trying to at 4.5 GHz temps goes up the roof liked CPU package Idle 35C load 65C to me to high... this on water cooling
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/31-1.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/34.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_011.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_013.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_018.jpg.html


Go back to stock find out what it can do without adding volts the hit go on for each 100 mhz..m 1.5v with ultra llc most likely is putting you to 1.54v and could be the cause of your heat


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I mean auto settings on the bios just everything alone but still the temps are high...!


check you mount on the waterblock


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I mean auto settings on the bios just everything alone but still the temps are high...!


Wow, ok, first, I would recommend going back to stock and then doing some research, read back through this thread some and read some of the Overclocking guides for the 8350. Your vcore voltage should NOT be on auto, and those temps do seem really high for your setup, but your numbers are all over the place, so reset, research, and start fresh, one thing at a time, and see how your temps do.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Ok after running the CPU for a couple of weeks at stock (some heavy gaming, Prime95 for a few hours etc) everything runs perfect, so I went ahead and did a small OC just to test the waters. So far it's running perfect at 4.2GHz (core temps as per HWmonitor maxed at 39c-40c) and pretty much all I did was set AI Tweaker to D.O.C.P. as that setting automatically configures my ram to match the instructions I found at the G.SKILL Forum for my particular model. Also I used ComputerRestore's AMD Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Reference Guide as a template.
> 
> Back when I overclocked my 1090T from 3.2 to 4GHz all I did was increase the multiplier and manually set the CPU Voltage to 1.5 (that M4N98TD EVO board had a vdroop issue so manually setting it that way made it drop to around 1.4xx). I left the BUS speed at 200 because if I altered that in any way, Prime95 would shut down cores within the first 10 minutes. However if I left it at 200 I could crank the multiplier all the way up and it would cruise through Prime95 error free. I think I could have gotten even more out of it if I wanted as it was beyond smooth and stable at 4GHz...6+ hours at Prime95 and hours of BF3 (BF3 was the ultimate test as my machine would sail through Prime95 but crash on BF3) (These were my settings: 1090T Settings)
> 
> My question: Is there an advantage to adjusting the bus speed AND the multiplier? Or should I try the same thing with the 8350 and only adjust the multiplier? My goal is to get it stable 24/7 at 4.8GHz. Not looking to squeeze every drop out of it or 5GHz, just want a solid OC with enough headroom that I can run it all the time and from what Ive read 4.8 is a good number. Im hoping I wasn't spoiled with how great my 1090T ran at 4Ghz lol
> 
> CPUID Results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Before I got my 8350, I was running a 1090T as well and managed to get 4Ghz 24hr stable on 1.48v, with 2600Mhz NB and 2400Mhz HT. This was done like you, by simply increasing multiplier. I have done the same thing to my 8350, 200 FSB x 25 Ratio to achieve my 5Ghz stable at 1.52v. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've heard FSB OC'ing might cause instability in your system as NB, HT, RAM will increase as your bump up FSB. Of course, you can change their speeds to match what they would be at 200FSB, but I've tried and did not get lucky anywhere. Could be just me being incapable of looking into FSB OC and sticking to multiplier OC.

If you're able to get 4.8Ghz at 1.48v, I'd say you should have a good overclocker as I am able to get that same speed stable at that voltage


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> check you mount on the waterblock


This.

Also the the paging error is a memory problem. Do you have 4 sticks of mem? or just 2? and what are your timings?

I used to have the Rasa cpu block, I swapped it out for a raystorm block, that alone dropped my temps by 6-7c at full load. The Rasa block is really picky about mounting as well, try a new remounts to see if you can get some better temps.


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> check you mount on the waterblock


I re-mount CPU Water Block 6 times with new TIM still have problems I think I know what I'm doing & plus I use my 960T at overclock at 4.25 GHz 1.43v had no problems at all with the motherboard Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 sometimes BSOD but still my 960T is a champ...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I re-mount CPU Water Block 6 times with new TIM still have problems I think I know what i'm doing & plus I use my 960T at overclock at 4.25 GHz 1.43v had no problems at all...


what is your cpu nb at


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it means your not stable
> 
> dont tell me you put it to those settings first then just came here asking that... :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what is your cpu nb at


Check this out for me Thank you...!

http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...y getting BSOD liked crazy/HWMonitor.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...laxy getting BSOD liked crazy/AIDA64.jpg.html


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Before I got my 8350, I was running a 1090T as well and managed to get 4Ghz 24hr stable on 1.48v, with 2600Mhz NB and 2400Mhz HT. This was done like you, by simply increasing multiplier. I have done the same thing to my 8350, 200 FSB x 25 Ratio to achieve my 5Ghz stable at 1.52v. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've heard FSB OC'ing might cause instability in your system as NB, HT, RAM will increase as your bump up FSB. Of course, you can change their speeds to match what they would be at 200FSB, but I've tried and did not get lucky anywhere. Could be just me being incapable of looking into FSB OC and sticking to multiplier OC.
> 
> If you're able to get 4.8Ghz at 1.48v, I'd say you should have a good overclocker as I am able to get that same speed stable at that voltage


Funny thing was I couldn't OC with FSB at all. Seemed weird. Random things like IE wouldn't work quite right. Come to find out, my Windows 7 had become corrupt did a fresh install and I can easily FSB OC. At 240 now limited by my ram right now, it doesn't like to go over 1600 for some reason. When I get time I will re-OC the ram to see how far but for now I'll keep the 7-9-8-20-26 1T.


----------



## goku5868

Everyone sorry so many talking I can't keep up I spend so much money on this setup a nightmare check this out...









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4675385


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Check this out for me Thank you...!
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...y getting BSOD liked crazy/HWMonitor.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...laxy getting BSOD liked crazy/AIDA64.jpg.html


Now someone else can chime in and again I am probably wrong but your voltages the 12v and 5v specifically look low, constant. On my GF computer it ran hot and come to find out after I replaced the PSU that showed same voltages as you it didn't run hot anymore. Low voltage will draw higher amps to compensate = more heat.

Edit: and download HWiNFO64 those monitors you are using are insufficient most of the time.


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Now someone else can chime in and again I am probably wrong but your voltages the 12v and 5v specifically look low, constant. On my GF computer it ran hot and come to find out after I replaced the PSU that showed same voltages as you it didn't run hot anymore. Low voltage will draw higher amps to compensate = more heat.
> 
> Edit: and download HWiNFO64 those monitors you are using are insufficient most of the time.


I know you have to be careful with CPU Package Sensor Temp right...? It's off by 18C then CPU I don't get it..







If I have RMA my CPU I'm not be happy camper for reals....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I know you have to be careful with CPU Package Sensor Temp right...? It's off by 18C then CPU I don't get it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have RMA my CPU I'm not be happy camper for reals....


no the CPU is prob fine. The temps for core are not entirely accurate till you hit 40c+ below that they are just numbers you don't want to pay attention to.


----------



## Durquavian

Honestly you need to do one thing at a time. Set ram NB and HT at stock and leave them there whilst only changing the CPU multiplier. Test stability at each level of multi. This will give you a range on your max clock. Then you can get into FSB and memory OC, but baby steps are best.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Funny thing was I couldn't OC with FSB at all. Seemed weird. Random things like IE wouldn't work quite right. Come to find out, my Windows 7 had become corrupt did a fresh install and I can easily FSB OC. At 240 now limited by my ram right now, it doesn't like to go over 1600 for some reason. When I get time I will re-OC the ram to see how far but for now I'll keep the 7-9-8-20-26 1T.


I'm more than happy with my 200FSB x 25 ratio OC haha. I have left my ram at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T and I honestly don't think I will notice any visible performance increment if I OC the ram. But, the OC'ing of ram will not benefit the 8350 as much as it did to the 1090T right? Or have I been misled all this while?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I'm more than happy with my 200FSB x 25 ratio OC haha. I have left my ram at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T and I honestly don't think I will notice any visible performance increment if I OC the ram. But, the OC'ing of ram will not benefit the 8350 as much as it did to the 1090T right? Or have I been misled all this while?


What I have read it is best between 1866 and 2133. Not sure why they wrote it or how they determined it. But FSB helps a lot to keep everything in relation to each other. I noticed with just multi my computer seemed a bit off especially during login, seemed quicker with stock. But when I FSB OCed I got the same snappy loads I was getting with stock setting. I wish I could prove the theory but I just thought that everything CPU, NB, HT, Ram were interconnected, other than FSB, so much so that one being higher by a margin caused issues like say the CPU was getting done with its work but had to wait on the CPU-NB/ram and HT to buggy the info about. Well that is how I would try to explain the theory anyway. You get the Idea.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> What I have read it is best between 1866 and 2133. Not sure why they wrote it or how they determined it. But FSB helps a lot to keep everything in relation to each other. I noticed with just multi my computer seemed a bit off especially during login, seemed quicker with stock. But when I FSB OCed I got the same snappy loads I was getting with stock setting. I wish I could prove the theory but I just thought that everything CPU, NB, HT, Ram were interconnected, other than FSB, so much so that one being higher by a margin caused issues like say the CPU was getting done with its work but had to wait on the CPU-NB/ram and HT to buggy the info about. Well that is how I would try to explain the theory anyway. You get the Idea.


I just got mine to 4.8 @ 1.465v, I lowered the RAM speed to about 1920 @ 1.55v and it's stable. CPU core temp leveled out @ 53 to 54C and the Socket @ 58C with the NB getting to 60C with an H100i. As you can see I leave the Multiplier @ stock 20.0 and use FSB @ 240 with the CNU/NB @ under 2200 and the HT went to 2600+ by itself.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I have the [email protected] now. Im wondering should (hpc) in bios be on or off? And what does hpc stand for? And what does it do?





High Performance Computing stops throttle form apm to keep cpu @ 45c iirc


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> It is in the pipeline as they say, hopefully next few weeks
> 
> I got an evo at the moment, i know most hate them on here but its all i got for now
> 
> im just saving up for the last bit of the WC kit





meh it is not that we hate it, it is that everyone come in here and says i am gonna hit 5ghz on this... we tell them no... they likely wont they then throw a temper tantrum


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you may be right ghats why I went to fluidmark.. any suggestions on really good physics benchmarks I can toss at it?






no idea sorry


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... They never officially supported Xfire on the 970 chipset.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/ChipsetMotherboard_TechDocs/48691.pdf
> RX980 = 970a chipset.
> 
> So how about instead of thanking them for "fixing" something, you thank them for adding support you should never have had?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why should they acknowledge you at all? *It was not supported.*
> 
> "Technically" you can do 4-card Quadfire on a UD3 (x16/x16/x4/x4), but that isn't supported either. Get over your entitled attitude and be thankful AMD is giving you support at all, not complain about how long it took to give you a _free feature you were never supposed to have._
> 
> Oh, and last I checked, ASUS and Gigabyte are not AMD. What they say means nothing regarding AMD chipsets.





+1...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You misinterpret me. When I say it is a moral obligation, I do not mean any compulsion. I simply mean its the right thing to do. Of course I believe it's very
> rewarding helping somebody solve their problems here. You do a great job here along with others. We will have a better world when those with the most knowledge share it with those who have less. Knowledge is very liberating.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ah. but obligation = you have to do
for me it is a choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Ok after running the CPU for a couple of weeks at stock (some heavy gaming, Prime95 for a few hours etc) everything runs perfect, so I went ahead and did a small OC just to test the waters. So far it's running perfect at 4.2GHz (core temps as per HWmonitor maxed at 39c-40c) and pretty much all I did was set AI Tweaker to D.O.C.P. as that setting automatically configures my ram to match the instructions I found at the G.SKILL Forum for my particular model. Also I used ComputerRestore's AMD Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking Reference Guide as a template.
> 
> Back when I overclocked my 1090T from 3.2 to 4GHz all I did was increase the multiplier and manually set the CPU Voltage to 1.5 (that M4N98TD EVO board had a vdroop issue so manually setting it that way made it drop to around 1.4xx). I left the BUS speed at 200 because if I altered that in any way, Prime95 would shut down cores within the first 10 minutes. However if I left it at 200 I could crank the multiplier all the way up and it would cruise through Prime95 error free. I think I could have gotten even more out of it if I wanted as it was beyond smooth and stable at 4GHz...6+ hours at Prime95 and hours of BF3 (BF3 was the ultimate test as my machine would sail through Prime95 but crash on BF3) (These were my settings: 1090T Settings)
> 
> My question: Is there an advantage to adjusting the bus speed AND the multiplier? Or should I try the same thing with the 8350 and only adjust the multiplier? My goal is to get it stable 24/7 at 4.8GHz. Not looking to squeeze every drop out of it or 5GHz, just want a solid OC with enough headroom that I can run it all the time and from what Ive read 4.8 is a good number. Im hoping I wasn't spoiled with how great my 1090T ran at 4Ghz lol
> 
> CPUID Results





and kya said 8300s dont really care either way


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I'm trying to at 4.5 GHz temps goes up the roof liked CPU package Idle 35C load 65C to me to high... this on water cooling
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/31-1.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/34.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_011.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_013.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_018.jpg.html






sooo jelly of your trip t test bench !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Before I got my 8350, I was running a 1090T as well and managed to get 4Ghz 24hr stable on 1.48v, with 2600Mhz NB and 2400Mhz HT. This was done like you, by simply increasing multiplier. I have done the same thing to my 8350, 200 FSB x 25 Ratio to achieve my 5Ghz stable at 1.52v. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've heard FSB OC'ing might cause instability in your system as NB, HT, RAM will increase as your bump up FSB. Of course, you can change their speeds to match what they would be at 200FSB, but I've tried and did not get lucky anywhere. Could be just me being incapable of looking into FSB OC and sticking to multiplier OC.
> 
> If you're able to get 4.8Ghz at 1.48v, I'd say you should have a good overclocker as I am able to get that same speed stable at that voltage






thats part of the fun and challenge of fsb ocing !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Everyone sorry so many talking I can't keep up I spend so much money on this setup a nightmare check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4675385





dont applogize your proud of your pc! that is why OCN exists @! your title on the other hand .....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> no the CPU is prob fine. The temps for core are not entirely accurate till you hit 40c+ below that they are just numbers you don't want to pay attention to.





+1


----------



## Devildog83

Better RAM clocks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Better RAM clocks.


better then ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better then ?


If you mean better than, it's better than the post above that were @ 9 10 10 34 41.


----------



## Mega Man

ahhh makes since now sorry !~ congrats and keep it up [email protected]~~~


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ahhh makes since now sorry !~ congrats and keep it up [email protected]~~~


Thanks.

I'd love to find 5.0 Ghz but I don't think the H100i would take it.


----------



## Mega Man

if you are very very lucky it can... but ... good luck !~


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you are very very lucky it can... but ... good luck !~


Na, 4.8 is good until I go full W/C.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I know you have to be careful with CPU Package Sensor Temp right...? It's off by 18C then CPU I don't get it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have RMA my CPU I'm not be happy camper for reals....


sorry for the lack of looking on my part

hwinfo64 is better for voltages. Hwmonitor is well lacking there

with these chips the closer to 60c the more accurate they are.


----------



## starships

Does anybody know how this cpu performs in Tera Online? I can't find a single benchmark for that game.


----------



## Mega Man

i dont have a bench but i can tell you it works fine lol


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'd love to find 5.0 Ghz but I don't think the H100i would take it.


I can run 5Ghz with H100i in just a pull exhaust config. Running games like BF3 and BL2, it gets toasty but rarely over 60c. Only issue is trying to run a stability test at that kind of speed + voltage. But I agree, WC loop is the way to go


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> As far as I know thats all that most people do, up the multiplier one step at a time until you reach your limit, veryifying stability along the way. You can use Load Line Calibration (or LLC) to stabalize vdroop (this should also be increased one level at a time). But it will boot at low voltage all the way up to 4.5ghz+ and not run p95 so you will have to adjust voltage at each stage to verify stability.
> 
> I am not familiar myself but I hear there is a heavy voltage wall right between 4.8ghz-4.9ghz so 4.8 is probably a good goal. Depending on your cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . From what I have seen though most dont mess with the bus speed just the multiplier + vcore in most cases.
> Might be the vcore? looks pretty low for an 8350 mine is 1.322 at stock, his droops down to 1.28 and doesnt even run at 1.322 stock.. may need to up LLC and find a stable vcore setting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Before I got my 8350, I was running a 1090T as well and managed to get 4Ghz 24hr stable on 1.48v, with 2600Mhz NB and 2400Mhz HT. This was done like you, by simply increasing multiplier. I have done the same thing to my 8350, 200 FSB x 25 Ratio to achieve my 5Ghz stable at 1.52v. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've heard FSB OC'ing might cause instability in your system as NB, HT, RAM will increase as your bump up FSB. Of course, you can change their speeds to match what they would be at 200FSB, but I've tried and did not get lucky anywhere. Could be just me being incapable of looking into FSB OC and sticking to multiplier OC.
> 
> If you're able to get 4.8Ghz at 1.48v, I'd say you should have a good overclocker as I am able to get that same speed stable at that voltage


Thanks for the replies, +reps to you guys for taking the time in the midst of so many posts after I left mine lol. So I'll continue to leave the bus speed at 200 and gradually up the multiplier. I use an H80i that has been awesome thus far so I think I should be alright. I'll gradually up the voltage as well and see how it turns out. Thanks again


----------



## Mega Man

not begging for rep but did you see what i responded to your post ?
it really does not matter fsb or multi fsb just takes more time to balance the oc in fsb @~~


----------



## Mega Man

double


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Why arent ppl so helpfull here sometimes? Is it cause im pretty new here? The only one who helped me is Gertruude, who sent me a pm helping me, so i +rep him! Is he banned from this thread, and if so is it just a temporary ban? I hope it is a temp ban, cause he is very helpfull! Even when gurty is banned off the thread he still helps when no one else will! I asked what hpc stands for and if it would help me to get a more stable oc or a higher oc?

And to a other thing, i found 3dmark vantage to be very good to check if your system is stable. It is much more hard on the computers stability then 3dmark 11! Just a little advice, if you are like me when it comes to check the stabilty of your oc, the thing i do is to first run 3dmark vantage and after that cinebench and if those 2 programs run smooth and sucessfull i think im stable. My opinion is that by just run those 2 programs you are stable enough for gaming or whatever you do with your computer. I would never run prime for 24 hours to check for stabilty, cause the stress it puts your system to would never come when just using your computer as normal. If those 2 programs are stable it is enough for gaming or whatever, and my method is sucessfull cause my games or system never crash. Just my two cents


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Why arent ppl so helpfull here sometimes? Is it cause im pretty new here? The only one who helped me is Gertruude, who sent me a pm helping me, so i +rep him! Is he banned from this thread, and if so is it just a temporary ban? I hope it is a temp ban, cause he is very helpfull! Even when gurty is banned off the thread he still helps when no one else will! I asked what hpc stands for and if it would help me to get a more stable oc or a higher oc?


I dont know much either this is what camefrom an expert on Tom's hardware:

"When the CPU is under load, it can't 'throttle' itself down or lower it's speed by locking the clock rate. It is a 'green' thing to allow the CPU to throttle down when idle. If you are manually setting the clock and multiplier, you want it disabled so it WON'T try to lower your speed you are setting."
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/273947-29-what-mode

I understand your frustration, hope this helps a little bit if Gertruude didn't help you already.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I can run 5Ghz with H100i in just a pull exhaust config. Running games like BF3 and BL2, it gets toasty but rarely over 60c. Only issue is trying to run a stability test at that kind of speed + voltage. But I agree, WC loop is the way to go


Wow, im impressed! 5ghz with the i100 cooler is a very nice oc! May i ask how you have clocked your system? I would like to know wich vcore you run and if you have clocked it by just using the multiplier or fsb, or a combination of those two? If you have touched your fsb to reach 5ghz i would like to know how much your fsb is? This nice oc you have done, gives me hope to maybe reach 5ghz stable with my kuhler 920 but i doubt i will go over 4.8ghz stable and keeping temps at a stable temperature! This fx8350 seems to have a limit at around 4.8ghz when it comes to the vcore needed, cause i can reach 4.8ghz with a acceptable vcore but after 4.8ghz trying to reach 5ghz i have tried up to 1.55vcore but didnt got it stable and i dont wanna try higher vcore cause of cooling. But i guess i would probably need like 1.6vcore to get 5ghz stable or more


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I dont know much either this is what camefrom an expert on Tom's hardware:
> 
> "When the CPU is under load, it can't 'throttle' itself down or lower it's speed by locking the clock rate. It is a 'green' thing to allow the CPU to throttle down when idle. If you are manually setting the clock and multiplier, you want it disabled so it WON'T try to lower your speed you are setting."
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/273947-29-what-mode
> 
> I understand your frustration, hope this helps a little bit if Gertruude didn't help you already.


Thanks man for taking the time to help me, now i know what hpc stands for and what it does cause of you and gertruude! i +rep you man, and i +rep gertruude as well! Btw, dmfree88 have you decided wich cooler you will upgrade to yet? I have seen earlier in this thread you was looking to maybe get a noctua big air cooler but wondered if you could fit your ram with a big cooler as that. I am just guessing now but i dont think you could fit your ram properly, at least not in the first 1-2 slots but you are running with just 2 sticks i saw. In my ud5 mobo you have to run in either the 1-3 slot or 2-4 slot to run the ram at right rate i think. I may be wrong. But dmfree88 i think you should stick to your hyper 212 and save some cash and get watercooling instead! I know you are a dad so you may have a limited economy, so better save some cash and go for water instead of air! But the noctua you have looked at is a very nice cooler and i have only heard good things about it, only problem ppl gets with that cooler is to fit there ram. And again, go for water instead i think!

Maybe look at ebay and get a used watercooling system to save cash?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Wow, im impressed! 5ghz with the i100 cooler is a very nice oc! May i ask how you have clocked your system? I would like to know wich vcore you run and if you have clocked it by just using the multiplier or fsb, or a combination of those two? If you have touched your fsb to reach 5ghz i would like to know how much your fsb is? This nice oc you have done, gives me hope to maybe reach 5ghz stable with my kuhler 920 but i doubt i will go over 4.8ghz stable and keeping temps at a stable temperature! This fx8350 seems to have a limit at around 4.8ghz when it comes to the vcore needed, cause i can reach 4.8ghz with a acceptable vcore but after 4.8ghz trying to reach 5ghz i have tried up to 1.55vcore but didnt got it stable and i dont wanna try higher vcore cause of cooling. But i guess i would probably need like 1.6vcore to get 5ghz stable or more


Thanks! Heres my bios setup for the OC:
FSB: 200Mhz
Ratio: 25
NB: 2400Mhz
HT: 2600Mhz
Ram: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T
vCore: 1.52v as set in bios
vCPU/NB: 1.3v
DRAM: 1.505v (For stability)
CPU LLC: Very High
CPU Current Capability: 130%
CPU/NB LLC: Auto
All power saving features like CnQ: Disabled

Over here in Singapore, everyday is humid and hot/warm. Average ambient temps range anywhere between 32c to 28c or so. I usually turn my air conditioning on when I start gaming so ambients drop to about 26c'ish. As such with this setup, while playing BF3, my highest core temp reads about 58c-60c, with the socket temp highest about 65c or so.

Lately, I've been playing around with my H100i to have it as push intake instead of pull exhaust. The major issue with the Corsair 600T case is that when the H100i is mounted at the top, it cant be setup in a push/pull config without case modding due to ATX cable and VRM heatsink clearance. With push I get better CPU temps by about 2-3c but my GPU hit an all time high of 76c while on Borderlands 2. When it was in pull exhaust, the highest my GPU would hit is about 72c. I guess exhausting hot air from the rad into the case really suffocates the GPU. Oh well


----------



## starships

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont have a bench but i can tell you it works fine lol


What kind fps numbers do you normally see? Given that Tera is only threaded for two cores, I just want to know if it can hold 60 fps in demanding situations like Corsairs Stronghold or Velika.


----------



## Legion123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> If I am not mistaken and I probably am that is a memory issue. Seen it when I was OCing my memory.
> 
> Edit: I am wrong. mine was different.


goku5868 are you using core temp? uninstall it and it will fix your problem, i had the same thing..


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, +reps to you guys for taking the time in the midst of so many posts after I left mine lol. So I'll continue to leave the bus speed at 200 and gradually up the multiplier. I use an H80i that has been awesome thus far so I think I should be alright. I'll gradually up the voltage as well and see how it turns out. Thanks again


Careful with that H80i. I wouldn't like to push my luck with it at 5Ghz. Well, of course this is dependent on your ambients. As for me, my ambients are always hot/warm(Singapore weather...blah!).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> G.skill is just as good as Corsair when it comes to support, so no complaints here.


Oh didn't know that.
Another big plus then









BTW:
This thread is going on strong haha. A little rest eye and at least 5 pages added again.

Can you guys look at this and tell me what you think about the temps:

10 runs IBT avx on very high. On stock clocks with 1.325v. Cooled with an h100 with pulling gt-1850's + shrouds (intake).
Ambient temp about 22-23c.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not begging for rep but did you see what i responded to your post ?
> it really does not matter fsb or multi fsb just takes more time to balance the oc in fsb @~~


Had to go back and look...your post has everything hidden behind "spoiler" links and I didn't catch it...so thank you







(I'm assuming your post is a reply to my thanking DM and Rocket, if not then disregard







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Careful with that H80i. I wouldn't like to push my luck with it at 5Ghz. Well, of course this is dependent on your ambients. As for me, my ambients are always hot/warm(Singapore weather...blah!).


I'm not that ambitious by any stretch...my goal speed is 4.8GHz. I want a nice OC but I also want to be able to run it all the time and completely stable. 4.8 should be an attainable speed on this CPU that will leave enough headroom for that (I hope..) lol


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Had to go back and look...your post has everything hidden behind "spoiler" links and I didn't catch it...so thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming your post is a reply to my thanking DM and Rocket, if not then disregard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm not that ambitious by any stretch...my goal speed is 4.8GHz. I want a nice OC but I also want to be able to run it all the time and completely stable. 4.8 should be an attainable speed on this CPU that will leave enough headroom for that (I hope..) lol


You should be able to hit 4.8ghz i think. After 4.8ghz for me the cpu requires loads of more vcore to be stable at like 4.9ghz and up.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Thanks! Heres my bios setup for the OC:
> FSB: 200Mhz
> Ratio: 25
> NB: 2400Mhz
> HT: 2600Mhz
> Ram: 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T
> vCore: 1.52v as set in bios
> vCPU/NB: 1.3v
> DRAM: 1.505v (For stability)
> CPU LLC: Very High
> CPU Current Capability: 130%
> CPU/NB LLC: Auto
> All power saving features like CnQ: Disabled
> 
> Over here in Singapore, everyday is humid and hot/warm. Average ambient temps range anywhere between 32c to 28c or so. I usually turn my air conditioning on when I start gaming so ambients drop to about 26c'ish. As such with this setup, while playing BF3, my highest core temp reads about 58c-60c, with the socket temp highest about 65c or so.
> 
> Lately, I've been playing around with my H100i to have it as push intake instead of pull exhaust. The major issue with the Corsair 600T case is that when the H100i is mounted at the top, it cant be setup in a push/pull config without case modding due to ATX cable and VRM heatsink clearance. With push I get better CPU temps by about 2-3c but my GPU hit an all time high of 76c while on Borderlands 2. When it was in pull exhaust, the highest my GPU would hit is about 72c. I guess exhausting hot air from the rad into the case really suffocates the GPU. Oh well


Thanks for answering me! I wish i had your cpu, cause mine is nowhere near to be stable at 5ghz with your vcore. So you have a very nice oc going there. I have the kuhler 920 but i think the i100 is a better cooler then the kuhler, well i got no idea but i think it is...hmm


----------



## ffhounddog

CPUZ says I have the CPU at 4.122ghz and my gigabyte sooftware says 4.012 ghz. I kinda trust CPUZ and these are at stock settings.

Granted the system set cpu at 20.5 verse 20 and the BIOS according to gigabbyte knows best.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffhounddog*
> 
> CPUZ says I have the CPU at 4.122ghz and my gigabyte sooftware says 4.012 ghz. I kinda trust CPUZ and these are at stock settings.
> 
> Granted the system set cpu at 20.5 verse 20 and the BIOS according to gigabbyte knows best.


Try hwinfo64 as well!

Get it here: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## ffhounddog

I will download it when I get home.

Thanks.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Thanks for answering me! I wish i had your cpu, cause mine is nowhere near to be stable at 5ghz with your vcore. So you have a very nice oc going there. I have the kuhler 920 but i think the i100 is a better cooler then the kuhler, well i got no idea but i think it is...hmm


You probably already know but if u look to upgrade take a look at the Swiftech h220.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Had to go back and look...your post has everything hidden behind "spoiler" links and I didn't catch it...so thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming your post is a reply to my thanking DM and Rocket, if not then disregard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm not that ambitious by any stretch...my goal speed is 4.8GHz. I want a nice OC but I also want to be able to run it all the time and completely stable. 4.8 should be an attainable speed on this CPU that will leave enough headroom for that (I hope..) lol


Yeah you should be able to hit 4.8 pretty easily with the H80i, depending on ambients of course. That's what I'm doing now, I have 4.82 at about 1.475 vcore and am stable with an H80i, temps get in the low 50s while stressing, barely touch 50 for anything else. I can boot to 5 at 1.5, but to get stable would push temps too high. Good luck!


----------



## Mtom

Guys, help me a bit, look at my temps, can it be that the CPU temp is lower than the CPU core temp? Look at CPU0 58,4, and CPU 54C on the pic.
Is this real, or i have a sensor malfunction? Its around 30C room temp now (outside 38C







)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> Guys, help me a bit, look at my temps, can it be that the CPU temp is lower than the CPU core temp? Look at CPU0 58,4, and CPU 54C on the pic.
> Is this real, or i have a sensor malfunction? Its around 30C room temp now (outside 38C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


what MOBO are you running?


----------



## Mtom

GA-990XA-UD3


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> GA-990XA-UD3


Well each of those sensors are generally in a different area, I'm not totally familiar with the sensor layout. Maybe someone more knowledgeable about them can chip in.

some things i'd like to make sure of.

your using the latest HWinfo?



I've got an asus board so my lay out is a little different. I went back into the Config. to find other temp sensors and i found two of them easily. (i hide what i don't care to see)

the two at the very top have been re label for T1 and T2 sensors

the bottom two are the ones i found in the config.

i go by the temp listed on the top sensors. and ignore the lower ones.

FWIW: 25*c ambients

edit: i know my volts a bit much on some things but i've not had time to tweak and test lately


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> Guys, help me a bit, look at my temps, can it be that the CPU temp is lower than the CPU core temp? Look at CPU0 58,4, and CPU 54C on the pic.
> Is this real, or i have a sensor malfunction? Its around 30C room temp now (outside 38C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


As far as i know i have always had cpu's where the core temp was higher...

I posted a question here why my core was lower







.

My board is 990fxa-ud3, so pretty similar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Well each of those sensors are generally in a different area, I'm not totally familiar with the sensor layout. Maybe someone more knowledgeable about them can chip in.
> 
> some things i'd like to make sure of.
> 
> your using the latest HWinfo?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an asus board so my lay out is a little different. I went back into the Config. to find other temp sensors and i found two of them easily. (i hide what i don't care to see)
> 
> the two at the very top have been re label for T1 and T2 sensors
> 
> the bottom two are the ones i found in the config.
> 
> i go by the temp listed on the top sensors. and ignore the lower ones.
> 
> FWIW: 25*c ambients
> 
> edit: i know my volts a bit much on some things but i've not had time to tweak and test lately


Oh wow.
Is your board also under water? Very high voltage for the NB if i am not mistaken.
Also Schlamp, what should be safe to put the cpu-nb voltage at? I am cooled by H100.

Edit:
How come my CPU Power is so low? ~57W.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> As far as i know i have always had cpu's where the core temp was higher...
> 
> I posted a question here why my core was lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My board is 990fxa-ud3, so pretty similar.


eh.. that shot looks funky!...

http://www.hwinfo.com/news.php

fifth line down for all you 990xa/fxa gigabyte guys


----------



## d1nky

^^ its two different sensor types. that one core temp people refer to is a dts readout. and 'socket temp' is the bi

http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-CPU-Core-temperature-measuring-via-DTS-Facts-Fictions

edit they both read from the same thing but two different ways to calculate it or different inputs. sometimes i get the 'core' to be hotter than 'socket' usually benching etc.

and its software read thats never always accurate


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh.. that shot looks funky!...
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/news.php
> 
> fifth line down for all you 990xa/fxa gigabyte guys


Why does it look funky?









BTW: I am running ver. 4.20 already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ its two different sensor types. that one core temp people refer to is a dts readout. and 'socket temp' is the bi
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-CPU-Core-temperature-measuring-via-DTS-Facts-Fictions
> 
> edit they both read from the same thing but two different ways to calculate it. sometimes i get the 'core' to be hotter than 'socket' usually benching etc.


I have read the article. But they mostly talk about intel cpu's if im correct.
And what do i get from this? That my temp may be of by 5,10 of 15c ?
So should i just stick to the die temp?


----------



## Chopper1591

Sorry i just have to double post for this.

I think i solved my problem with the H100 not cooling good enough for the FX-8320.




Hahaha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Why does it look funky?




only one core running full out @ 100% load 0.o


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> only one core running full out @ 100% load 0.o


Yeah that was current load.
I think because i used the Snipping tool to make the shot. Kinda interferes with the stress test somehow









EDIT:
Hmm you seem to have a point. I just did another IBT and watched the core loads. And randomly 1 2 or 3 of the cores clock back to 29xxmhz....
Don't know what is causing it. You have an idea? Maybe the mosfet is throttling. They kinda suck on this board. Commonly known problem.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah that was current load.
> I think because i used the Snipping tool to make the shot. Kinda interferes with the stress test somehow


just google search socket/core/dts temps, youll soon work out the temp thing.

and that looks like throttling not a bug lol^^^

tjmax is true for AMD and intel i believe


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah that was current load.
> I think because i used the Snipping tool to make the shot. Kinda interferes with the stress test somehow


i think you need more volts.


----------



## d1nky

or turn cpu thermal throttle off.

100% at 2ghz while one is at 4ghz........


----------



## ebduncan

People use hwinfo?

I personally use open hardware monitor. I find it to not bug out with the temperatures like hwinfo did.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I have the [email protected] now. Im wondering should (hpc) in bios be on or off? And what does hpc stand for? And what does it do?


not sure if you found an answer but it stands for high performance computing and from what i read on here it keeps your cpu multiplier locked to what it is set at . I believe this was part of a workaround for the cpu throttling. at stock speeds it worked for me but not while running at 4.6.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You probably already know but if u look to upgrade take a look at the Swiftech h220.


can we still buy them in north america ??

http://www.techpowerup.com/187493/swiftech-withdraws-h220-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit-from-us-market.html


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> can we still buy them in north america ??
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/187493/swiftech-withdraws-h220-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit-from-us-market.html


Nope. Well not new anyway, they have been pulled from the Swiftech site for US customers, and major e-tailers have removed them from inventory (or they were just sold out).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nope. Well not new anyway, they have been pulled from the Swiftech site for US customers, and major e-tailers have removed them from inventory (or they were just sold out).


there is More to north america than just the USA.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there is More to north america than just the USA.


Nope.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nope.


look at a map much?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i think you need more volts.


Yeah seems so doesn't it?
But i don't know what's wrong. I set the vcore in bios @ 1.375
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> or turn cpu thermal throttle off.
> 
> 100% at 2ghz while one is at 4ghz........


Ehm. I'm not sure i have that option in bios. But how can it throttle on thermal when i have that low temps(44c)?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah seems so doesn't it?
> But i don't know what's wrong. I set the vcore in bios @ 1.375
> Ehm. I'm not sure i have that option in bios. But how can it throttle on thermal when i have that low temps(44c)?


bah, dude hit up the rig builder

too many ppl asking for help to remember what board everyone has.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah seems so doesn't it?
> But i don't know what's wrong. I set the vcore in bios @ 1.375
> Ehm. I'm not sure i have that option in bios. But how can it throttle on thermal when i have that low temps?


it has nothing to do with your temps on your CPU. You have a gigabyte ud3 rev 3.0, which probably means your throttling is not a bios problem. Your problem is likely directly related to your VRM temperatures. The giga ud3 rev 3.0 boards have issues running 8xxx cpu, not sure why.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> look at a map much?


Yes, but Canada doesn't count, eh. I doubt h220 were ever sold in Mexico because they don't have an adapter to fit on 10+ year old Pentium 4s.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, but Canada doesn't count, eh. I doubt h220 were ever sold in Mexico because they don't have an adapter to fit on 10+ year old Pentium 4s.


why would Canada not count?

seeing as you guys buy a butt load of resources from us.

and our two top E-vendors still have them listed as awaiting shipment.

psst. hide quick your ignorance is showing...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why would Canada not count?
> 
> seeing as you guys buy a butt load of resources from us.
> 
> and our two top E-vendors still have them listed as awaiting shipment.
> 
> psst. hide quick your ignorance is showing...


Like all the "environmental friendly" cars in the US stripping natural resources from the beautiful wilderness up there.

I'm only kidding about the Canada statements  I just like giving you guys a hard time, I mean no real offense.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> bah, dude hit up the rig builder
> 
> too many ppl asking for help to remember what board everyone has.


Haha i feel you. Will get right to it









For now: 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it has nothing to do with your temps on your CPU. You have a gigabyte ud3 rev 3.0, which probably means your throttling is not a bios problem. Your problem is likely directly related to your VRM temperatures. The giga ud3 rev 3.0 boards have issues running 8xxx cpu, not sure why.


No i have the 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0. This one is without LLC.
But i know i need better cooling for the VRM. But i will send this board in for RMA for defective NB sensor. I asked to replace it with rev 4.0.
But if they repair the current board i will get an Enzotech vrm heatsink. Problem solved







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> can we still buy them in north america ??
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/187493/swiftech-withdraws-h220-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit-from-us-market.html


if you can order from a Canadian or European E-retailer you should be able to still get one.

unless corsair has managed to get them to be not allowed in the country via mail.

ncix.ca, or newegg both have em listed. but both are out of stock until atleast end of this month


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha i feel you. Will get right to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now: 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0
> No i have the 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0. This one is without LLC.
> But i know i need better cooling for the VRM. But i will send this board in for RMA for defective NB sensor. I asked to replace it with rev 4.0.
> But if they repair the current board i will get an Enzotech vrm heatsink. Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ya, you gunna have to pump up the volts. this board will limit your OC based on the lack of llc but you should still be able to see more then 4ghz


----------



## d1nky

according to this it should be ok. theres no warnings about it. (GG FXAUD3)
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgN1D79Joo7tdE9xMUFlMEVWeFhuckJEVF9aMmtpUFE&gid=3

APM if its on will throttle the board also btw.

or like others said, vrms getting toasty and it throttles on the power delivery.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Sorry i just have to double post for this.
> 
> I think i solved my problem with the H100 not cooling good enough for the FX-8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha


cooling in the minus celcius ??? is that possible ?? must be false readings


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> cooling in the minus celcius ??? is that possible ?? must be false readings


That video is a parody, at the end he admits he's just trolling.

Cooling below 0C is possible, but not with a h100 and 40x fans, or whatever he did.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That video is a parody, at the end he admits he's just trolling.
> 
> Cooling below 0C is possible, but not with a h100 and 40x fans, or whatever he did.


if the rad was about a foot thick that might work with 40 fans but LMAO defiantly not enough surface area for the air flow


----------



## d1nky

^^ i cant believe people actually think that it would be sub zero temps.

water freezes at 0*c... theres no ice or condensation or snow lol

and the fact water would be frozen... etc etc


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Thanks man for taking the time to help me, now i know what hpc stands for and what it does cause of you and gertruude! i +rep you man, and i +rep gertruude as well! Btw, dmfree88 have you decided wich cooler you will upgrade to yet? I have seen earlier in this thread you was looking to maybe get a noctua big air cooler but wondered if you could fit your ram with a big cooler as that. I am just guessing now but i dont think you could fit your ram properly, at least not in the first 1-2 slots but you are running with just 2 sticks i saw. In my ud5 mobo you have to run in either the 1-3 slot or 2-4 slot to run the ram at right rate i think. I may be wrong. But dmfree88 i think you should stick to your hyper 212 and save some cash and get watercooling instead! I know you are a dad so you may have a limited economy, so better save some cash and go for water instead of air! But the noctua you have looked at is a very nice cooler and i have only heard good things about it, only problem ppl gets with that cooler is to fit there ram. And again, go for water instead i think!
> 
> Maybe look at ebay and get a used watercooling system to save cash?


Thanks for noticing that post earlier I thought it was lost in the abyss LOL. I ended up talking to someone on the nh-d14 fan club. I found these links:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34#AM3+_Gigabyte
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_ram_gen&products_id=34#DDR3_G.Skill

It seems my mobo and my ram both are supported. Only reason I want the noctua is cause my goal for OC is fairly modest. I only want 4.5ghz stable, would be happy with 4.7-4.8 with the noctua but 4.5 is my only real goal. If I went for water i would rather have a custom loop so I dont plan on making that happen for quite some time. When I do it will probably just be a new build. From what I have heard though there should be room for atleast 3/4 ram sticks. So hopefully that will all work out. I am a big air fan anyways I still fear the water loops







I will make the switch over someday but probably be awhile. Just hoping that it fits in my case, gonna be a close fit. I still cant even afford the noctua though so that might still be awhile too







. Thanks for the reply though. Hope to get it sometime soon.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> cooling in the minus celcius ??? is that possible ?? must be false readings


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That video is a parody, at the end he admits he's just trolling.
> 
> Cooling below 0C is possible, but not with a h100 and 40x fans, or whatever he did.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if the rad was about a foot thick that might work with 40 fans but LMAO defiantly not enough surface area for the air flow


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ i cant believe people actually think that it would be sub zero temps.
> 
> water freezes at 0*c... theres no ice or condensation or snow lol
> 
> and the fact water would be frozen... etc etc


Haha it wasn't like i was serious or something. I just lolled when i found that video and thought i just need to post it here







.

Troll or not. I did look epic.

BTW:
I just took 2 pictures of my bios with the phone, don't know how to screenshot that.


*quality aint that bad btw

I saw the previous post, i have to disable APM right?
Does that inflect the power usage much, overal? That doesn't make the chip stay at the high clock all time right?


----------



## dmfree88

http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

APM seems to limit power consumption and thermal output to set limits, but this doesn't necessarily mean it always underclocks. It seems that in combination with Turbo Core, as long as your voltage AND thermal output for your processor are below a set limit (don't know where it's set), APM will allow Turbo Core to overclock cores to the limit set by the Turbo Core setting, as long as it doesn't exceed the voltage and thermal limit for APM.

I don't know much about it but in a nutshell, it seems to be the power control for the turbo-core setting, down-clocking the turbo-core during high voltage/temps

Also for initial overclocking most people disable c1e support, c6 support, amd cool&quiet and the master mode. If your just trying to save power then they can be enabled but it will cause funky readings in clocks/voltages (so if ur trying to overclock should be atleast temporarily disabled until stable)

Also I could be wrong about this but it seems we have the same bios, I was actually getting really high temps while i had cpu core control set to manual. I had it set just like yours all cores enabled and it caused a 10 degree C spike in temps during load. I dont know why but all cores seem to function fine on Auto and when set to auto temps seemed fine. Might want to check what happens with and without this off, it caused me like 3 days of headache.

Hope this helps a little bit







. Good luck


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> 
> APM seems to limit power consumption and thermal output to set limits, but this doesn't necessarily mean it always underclocks. It seems that in combination with Turbo Core, as long as your voltage AND thermal output for your processor are below a set limit (don't know where it's set), APM will allow Turbo Core to overclock cores to the limit set by the Turbo Core setting, as long as it doesn't exceed the voltage and thermal limit for APM.
> 
> I don't know much about it but in a nutshell, it seems to be the power control for the turbo-core setting, down-clocking the turbo-core during high voltage/temps


APM advanced power management, sets the TDP limit accodring to intrinsic factors. theyve gave a definition in conjuction with turbo core.

i know that it throttles the cpu because when i was stress testing i forgot i left it on, cores were throttling and it was the only thing on that shouldnt of been.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> APM advanced power management, sets the TDP limit accodring to intrinsic factors. theyve gave a definition in conjuction with turbo core.
> 
> i know that it throttles the cpu because when i was stress testing i forgot i left it on, cores were throttling and it was the only thing on that shouldnt of been.


hmm thanks didn't know that. the descriptions of it are hard to decipher. all I know is next to mine it says - Disabled


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> hmm thanks didn't know that. the descriptions of it are hard to decipher. all I know is next to mine it says - Disabled


Get a new GPU.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> hmm thanks didn't know that. the descriptions of it are hard to decipher. all I know is next to mine it says - Disabled


Get a new GPU.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> APM advanced power management, sets the TDP limit accodring to intrinsic factors. theyve gave a definition in conjuction with turbo core.
> 
> i know that it throttles the cpu because when i was stress testing i forgot i left it on, cores were throttling and it was the only thing on that shouldnt of been.


Thanks for info.
I will give it a shot.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Get a new GPU.


LOL, I think the problems more in my head then the gpu


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> APM advanced power management, sets the TDP limit accodring to intrinsic factors. theyve gave a definition in conjuction with turbo core.
> 
> i know that it throttles the cpu because when i was stress testing i forgot i left it on, cores were throttling and it was the only thing on that shouldnt of been.


Disabled APM.
The throttling seems gone. At least it didn't show on 3 runs of IBT.
But the voltage still won't go higher. hwinfo64 reads core VID's 1.325v and Vcore 1.328v while i have set it 1.375v in the bios.

CPU power is higher now also: ~110W instead of the 50 something it was before


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Disabled APM.
> The throttling seems gone. At least it didn't show on 3 runs of IBT.
> But the voltage still won't go higher. hwinfo64 reads core VID's 1.325v and Vcore 1.328v while i have set it 1.375v in the bios.
> 
> CPU power is higher now also: ~110W instead of the 50 something it was before


you still have power saving features on










c6 and c1e


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Disabled APM.
> The throttling seems gone. At least it didn't show on 3 runs of IBT.
> But the voltage still won't go higher. hwinfo64 reads core VID's 1.325v and Vcore 1.328v while i have set it 1.375v in the bios.
> 
> CPU power is higher now also: ~110W instead of the 50 something it was before


Im assuming its most of the other power saving features you have enabled. Also I dont know if you caught the end of my post i edited above but cpu core control caused my cpu to overheat being set to manual, you may want to try this at auto and compare temps. I could be wrong but I had problems with this for like 3 days trying to figure out why I jumped up 10 degrees. Finally i switched cpu core control back to auto and it fixed it. I think its the other power saving features causing you the vcore issue now though.

edit:

posted too late looks like FlailScHLAMP was on it







.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Im assuming its most of the other power saving features you have enabled. Also I dont know if you caught the end of my post i edited above but cpu core control caused my cpu to overheat being set to manual, you may want to try this at auto and compare temps. I could be wrong but I had problems with this for like 3 days trying to figure out why I jumped up 10 degrees. Finally i switched cpu core control back to auto and it fixed it. I think its the other power saving features causing you the vcore issue now though.
> 
> edit:
> 
> posted too late looks like FlailScHLAMP was on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will try that. Thanks.

About the other power saving features. You exactly told what they do.
And i don't really want to lose that. It's not like the money grows on my back. This chip just uses too much power to be on full power all the time.

Update:
on manual


on auto


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will try that. Thanks.
> 
> About the other power saving features. You exactly told what they do.
> And i don't really want to lose that. It's not like the money grows on my back. This chip just uses too much power to be on full power all the time.
> 
> Update:
> on manual
> 
> 
> on auto


the difference is likely 2 cents an hour..


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will try that. Thanks.
> 
> About the other power saving features. You exactly told what they do.
> And i don't really want to lose that. It's not like the money grows on my back. This chip just uses too much power to be on full power all the time.
> 
> Update:
> on manual
> 
> 
> on auto


hmm wonder why mine was being so dumb. I used occt to check the difference though since IBT takes forever to get close to max temp, might still be effected but obviously not much. Well I am not 100 percent sure which one might be underclocking voltage. but are you stable? do you need the voltage higher? If all works well and is100% stable shouldn't matter too much, Have you been having issues (I may have missed something earlier)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the difference is likely 2 cents an hour..


Probably true, how many 100w light bulbs you runnin in your house? 1 bulb probably takes more electricity then the difference between power saving on and off lol. Turn off one light more often then normal, you will make up for it







lol


----------



## Mtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what MOBO are you running?


ok so i talked with Martin on the HWinfo site, he suggested to compare the temperatures with Gigabytes own Easytune software, and it seems, the Temp3 is the real socket temp (at least ET shows that reading as CPU). He will fix the reading in the next HWinfo.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> ok so i talked with Martin on the HWinfo site, he suggested to compare the temperatures with Gigabytes own Easytune software, and it seems, the Temp3 is the real socket temp (at least ET shows that reading as CPU). He will fix the reading in the next HWinfo.


Really? Is it possibly the same for all 990fxa boards?

Edit: also what is the cpu temp reported by the motherboard? I thought this was the socket? Maybe its just the cpu temp reading from the motherboard side? seems very innacurate compared to cpu temp reported directly by cpu (of course the cpu temp reports I Idle at 14 degrees c also so its not accurate at low temps either)


----------



## Mtom

This was the answer i got:

"Thanks. Then HWiNFO is wrong - I'll fix it in the next build to show Temperature 3 as CPU.
The 2nd temperature (currently reported as CPU) is most probably the NB temperature - I'll fix this too, though Gigabyte doesn't report this value... "

Also it makes sense, becouse the temp 3 is moving together with the CPU 0 temp.
Guess we will never know for sure..


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> This was the answer i got:
> 
> "Thanks. Then HWiNFO is wrong - I'll fix it in the next build to show Temperature 3 as CPU.
> The 2nd temperature (currently reported as CPU) is most probably the NB temperature - I'll fix this too, though Gigabyte doesn't report this value... "
> 
> Also it makes sense, becouse the temp 3 is moving together with the CPU 0 temp.
> Guess we will never know for sure..


yeah it definetely moves with the cpu temp, usually 10 degrees higher but always seems to be with it. Makes sense now though, thanks for the update


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> hmm wonder why mine was being so dumb. I used occt to check the difference though since IBT takes forever to get close to max temp, might still be effected but obviously not much. Well I am not 100 percent sure which one might be underclocking voltage. but are you stable? do you need the voltage higher? If all works well and is100% stable shouldn't matter too much, Have you been having issues (I may have missed something earlier)?
> Probably true, how many 100w light bulbs you runnin in your house? 1 bulb probably takes more electricity then the difference between power saving on and off lol. Turn off one light more often then normal, you will make up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Well i don't know the power usage of the chip exactly. Will have to measure it with an wattage meter plugged in the wall but i don't have one lying around.
Taking what hwinfo displays: cpu power 110 watt
Load voltage is 1.328v, idle voltage 0.880v
0.880 / 1.328 = 0.663
110 watt * 0.663 = 72.93 watt
110 - 72.93 = 37.07 watt less in power saving
kw/h price is about 21 cents here
0.037 kw * 0.22 = 0.008 euro an hour









I don't know if i am doing something wrong but do power saving states still use that much power?









Now i see it this way i kinda ROFL.

But ok. This is at near stock speeds. Definitely stock voltage.
I plan to run an overclock of 4.5-4.7ghz daily use. I am certain this will require a pretty big voltage bump. So then it will be another story.

But anyway. I will try disabling the other power saving features tomorrow and see if it makes much of difference in the voltage.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can do one better.I am crafting my own clear acrylic D5 pump bodies this week. A 3-D model of the logo is going to be encased in each pump body, and in another location in the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am going to create/render a 3-D model in 3DMax when complete for business promotional purposes yes


I wonder with your skills you must have won some modding competitions.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Far out man...


Make love not war??? those 60's were something else.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can do one better.I am crafting my own clear acrylic D5 pump bodies this week. A 3-D model of the logo is going to be encased in each pump body, and in another location in the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am going to create/render a 3-D model in 3DMax when complete for business promotional purposes yes
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder with your skills you must have won some modding competitions.
Click to expand...

I have with someof my exotic woodwork. There are going to be a few things in this build that have not been done before









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Far out man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make love not war??? those 60's were something else.
Click to expand...

Love the one you're with? hehe


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> I mean auto settings on the bios just everything alone but still the temps are high...!


Do you have heatsinks on the vrms on that motherboard?? I am wondering since that, I believe, is a 6+2 power phase board and it is inexpensive, that the vrm's are overheating.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have with someof my exotic woodwork. There are going to be a few things in this build that have not been done before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the one you're with? hehe


At my age love is a lot less physical and more a companionship thing. I appreciate those little things more that man and woman can relate to.

How good are you as a metalworker. I would assume your no slouch with that either.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why would Canada not count?
> 
> seeing as you guys buy a butt load of resources from us.
> 
> and our two top E-vendors still have them listed as awaiting shipment.
> 
> psst. hide quick your ignorance is showing...


NCIX.CA has an availability date for the H220 and H320 now for August 9th. They sent me an email yesterday with that info.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, but Canada doesn't count, eh. I doubt h220 were ever sold in Mexico because they don't have an adapter to fit on 10+ year old Pentium 4s.


smuck ! its people like you that gave americans a bad name.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why would Canada not count?
> 
> seeing as you guys buy a butt load of resources from us.
> 
> and our two top E-vendors still have them listed as awaiting shipment.
> 
> psst. hide quick your ignorance is showing...


ive been looking into the thermaltake cooling solution.....its supposed to be better than the corsair h100


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> smuck ! its people like you that gave americans a bad name.


Hey! I give myself a bad name I dont need help! Hahah


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> 
> APM seems to limit power consumption and thermal output to set limits, but this doesn't necessarily mean it always underclocks. It seems that in combination with Turbo Core, as long as your voltage AND thermal output for your processor are below a set limit (don't know where it's set), APM will allow Turbo Core to overclock cores to the limit set by the Turbo Core setting, as long as it doesn't exceed the voltage and thermal limit for APM.
> 
> I don't know much about it but in a nutshell, it seems to be the power control for the turbo-core setting, down-clocking the turbo-core during high voltage/temps
> 
> Also for initial overclocking most people disable c1e support, c6 support, amd cool&quiet and the master mode. If your just trying to save power then they can be enabled but it will cause funky readings in clocks/voltages (so if ur trying to overclock should be atleast temporarily disabled until stable)
> 
> Also I could be wrong about this but it seems we have the same bios, I was actually getting really high temps while i had cpu core control set to manual. I had it set just like yours all cores enabled and it caused a 10 degree C spike in temps during load. I dont know why but all cores seem to function fine on Auto and when set to auto temps seemed fine. Might want to check what happens with and without this off, it caused me like 3 days of headache.
> 
> Hope this helps a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck


thanks for that link...sweet........but AOD is proven useless for my setup but still good info.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> 
> APM seems to limit power consumption and thermal output to set limits, but this doesn't necessarily mean it always underclocks. It seems that in combination with Turbo Core, as long as your voltage AND thermal output for your processor are below a set limit (don't know where it's set), APM will allow Turbo Core to overclock cores to the limit set by the Turbo Core setting, as long as it doesn't exceed the voltage and thermal limit for APM.
> 
> I don't know much about it but in a nutshell, it seems to be the power control for the turbo-core setting, down-clocking the turbo-core during high voltage/temps
> 
> Also for initial overclocking most people disable c1e support, c6 support, amd cool&quiet and the master mode. If your just trying to save power then they can be enabled but it will cause funky readings in clocks/voltages (so if ur trying to overclock should be atleast temporarily disabled until stable)
> 
> Also I could be wrong about this but it seems we have the same bios, I was actually getting really high temps while i had cpu core control set to manual. I had it set just like yours all cores enabled and it caused a 10 degree C spike in temps during load. I dont know why but all cores seem to function fine on Auto and when set to auto temps seemed fine. Might want to check what happens with and without this off, it caused me like 3 days of headache.
> 
> Hope this helps a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck





apm = will throttle cpu @ 45c cpu(package) temp will throttle @ 72c socket temp

package temp throttle can be stopped with hpc enabled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will try that. Thanks.
> 
> About the other power saving features. You exactly told what they do.
> And i don't really want to lose that. It's not like the money grows on my back. This chip just uses too much power to be on full power all the time.
> 
> Update:
> on manual
> 
> 
> on auto





when you oc it you will save ~ .02c ......really really really overplayed card with intel fans aint it ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> This was the answer i got:
> 
> "Thanks. Then HWiNFO is wrong - I'll fix it in the next build to show Temperature 3 as CPU.
> The 2nd temperature (currently reported as CPU) is most probably the NB temperature - I'll fix this too, though Gigabyte doesn't report this value... "
> 
> Also it makes sense, becouse the temp 3 is moving together with the CPU 0 temp.
> Guess we will never know for sure..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah it definetely moves with the cpu temp, usually 10 degrees higher but always seems to be with it. Makes sense now though, thanks for the update





socket = board temp @ or behind the cpu
cpu temp is the one you want @ 62 or less
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey! I give myself a bad name I dont need help! Hahah


honestly i thought the p4 was very, very, very generous... did you know they still make and sell NEW games for the sega mastersystem/genesis in brazil ?!?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> ive been looking into the thermaltake cooling solution.....its supposed to be better than the corsair h100


my big air cooler gets close to a h100.

IMHO, big air -> custom loop. I'd likely never go AIO for this rig.

the only reasons i'd go to a small AIO (h100 and smaller) would be for space capacity reasons.

they really don't preform that much better then big air, only difference is you've got a buncha cash still in your pocket if you go with big air.

as far as Thermatake's AIO. i've not seen any comparisons. if it has the same FPI as the H100 then it SHOULD in theory perform similar.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> ive been looking into the thermaltake cooling solution.....its supposed to be better than the corsair h100
> 
> 
> 
> my big air cooler gets close to a h100.
> 
> IMHO, big air -> custom loop. I'd likely never go AIO for this rig.
> 
> the only reasons i'd go to a small AIO (h100 and smaller) would be for space capacity reasons.
> 
> they really don't preform that much better then big air, only difference is you've got a buncha cash still in your pocket if you go with big air.
> 
> as far as Thermatake's AIO. i've not seen any comparisons. if it has the same FPI as the H100 then it SHOULD in theory perform similar.
Click to expand...

Not hanging 3lbs of metal off the PCB (especially those thin ASRock boards *shivers*) is a good reason too. So is the lack of frustrating effort when trying to mount it. And that a exhaust H60 or similar on a cheapo case acts as both cooling and case ventilation, instead of just moving air around inside the case.

Anyway, more to it than just FPI. Rad thickness, material, block quality, pump strength, stock fans (unless buying new ones) number of pipes in the rad, etc. To say "same FPI should mean same performance" is like saying a Humvee and a Corvette both have 500HP, they should both be able to tow X amount of weight. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my big air cooler gets close to a h100.
> 
> IMHO, big air -> custom loop. I'd likely never go AIO for this rig.
> 
> the only reasons i'd go to a small AIO (h100 and smaller) would be for space capacity reasons.
> 
> they really don't preform that much better then big air, only difference is you've got a buncha cash still in your pocket if you go with big air.
> 
> as far as Thermatake's AIO. i've not seen any comparisons. if it has the same FPI as the H100 then it SHOULD in theory perform similar.


No reason to go with AIO, you can get a custom loop from xspc for just a bit more, and the performance is far better. Big air is ok, but will never match a good custom kit, or even be close.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey! I give myself a bad name I dont need help! Hahah


Well I hear some truth now.


----------



## Chargeit

*goku5868*

=D You've already spent good cash on your set up, why not pay someone to oc it for you? Better than running the risk of ruining your rig.

I've noticed you're not a native English speaker, this can only work towards your disadvantage while trying to learn proper overclocking from these posts.

Pay someone else to do it and save yourself the RMA!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have with someof my exotic woodwork. There are going to be a few things in this build that have not been done before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the one you're with? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> At my age love is a lot less physical and more a companionship thing. I appreciate those little things more that man and woman can relate to.
> 
> How good are you as a metalworker. I would assume your no slouch with that either.
Click to expand...

Metal work is woodworking...with more patience involved. stick around for the Holodeck XI build and i will show you what I mean

(that sounded regrettably arrogant, I did not mean it to be)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Where is hurricane28 and gertruude?


----------



## Chopper1591

I don't get it.

I disabled APM c1e and c6 and still the cpu voltage is 1.328v while in bios it is set as 1.375v.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> I disabled APM c1e and c6 and still the cpu voltage is 1.328v while in bios it is set as 1.375v.


Droop.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Droop.


A bit drop is not a problem. But if i set it in bios at 1.375 hwinfo shows 1.325. And if i set it to 1.325 hwinfo shows.... 1.325.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A bit drop is not a problem. But if i set it in bios at 1.375 hwinfo shows 1.325. And if i set it to 1.325 hwinfo shows.... 1.325.


Well i dont know what mobo you have becasue you didnt put a rig in your sig...


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well i dont know what mobo you have becasue you didnt put a rig in your sig...


He has the ud3 board!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> He has the ud3 board!


Oh the good old UD3. No one seems to be able to use it properly. Lately there has been a lot of new guys who cant use it at all.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A bit drop is not a problem. But if i set it in bios at 1.375 hwinfo shows 1.325. And if i set it to 1.325 hwinfo shows.... 1.325.


Did you try LLC?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is hurricane28 and gertruude?


Gertruude is temporary banned for like a week, he helped me with my oc in a pm and told me he had temp ban, hurricane28 i have no idea where he is :/

Anyway i got a question, how many of you who has oc´d your computer have "APM" enabled?

You guys with nice custom water loops running at 5ghz, do you have "APM" disabled or enabled?

And last, you guys with the ud5 rev 3 board and latest beta bios wich settings do you have for the voltage section of bios?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Gertruude is temporary banned for like a week, he helped me with my oc in a pm and told me he had temp ban, hurricane28 i have no idea where he is :/
> 
> Anyway i got a question, how many of you who has oc´d your computer have "APM" enabled?
> 
> You guys with nice custom water loops running at 5ghz, do you have "APM" disabled or enabled?
> 
> And last, you guys with the ud5 rev 3 board and latest beta bios wich settings do you have for the voltage section of bios?


I don't use APM.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> He has the ud3 board!


Oh sorry i thought it was in my sig as i created the build.
Forgot to add it to sig.

Fixed now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Did you try LLC?


Funny thing.
I have the UD3 rev 1.0
Which sadly has no LLC.

I just went out to try something.
Instead of the small bumps i set the voltage at 1.45v.

Very weird board the UD3. As you can see the voltage now read at 1.425v. But the core VID stays at 1.325, is this normal?









I know this voltage is probably way to high for the clock. It was just to see if it raises at all. And it did.








But the mosfet don't really like this voltage as it seems... now i just have to wait for the board RMA, will send it in to the store where i bought it this Monday. If i get the board repaired back i will put an Enzotech heatsink on the mosfet's. I asked for them to replace the board with the rev 4.0 but they told me they probably will repair it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh sorry i thought it was in my sig as i created the build.
> Forgot to add it to sig.
> 
> Fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> I have the UD3 rev 1.0
> Which sadly has no LLC.
> 
> I just went out to try something.
> Instead of the small bumps i set the voltage at 1.45v.
> 
> Very weird board the UD3. As you can see the voltage now read at 1.425v. But the core VID stays at 1.325, is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this voltage is probably way to high for the clock. It was just to see if it raises at all. And it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the mosfet don't really like this voltage as it seems... now i just have to wait for the board RMA, will send it in to the store where i bought it this Monday. If i get the board repaired back i will put an Enzotech heatsink on the mosfet's. I asked for them to replace the board with the rev 4.0 but they told me they probably will repair it.


Get a mobo with LLC.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I don't use APM.


I am about to redo my oc from scratch, my goal is 5ghz, can you guys check my rig and select "Wiev all" and let me know if my cooling would be enuff?

My case cooling setup is: front 2*120mm fractals intake, side 1*140mm fractal intake, 2*120mm cougar vortex intake mounted on the radiator, 2*140mm fractals top exhaust.

Is this a good setup for the case cooling? My ambient is about 25celcius and the temp in the case is about 35 celcius. In a fractal define r3 case.

Check my rig at bottom for details.

And last, thanks in advance. Now my girlfriend is making me do the dishes so will be back when dishes are done and i have installed the cougar vortex 120mm fans i bought today. I really hope it will make a difference with my cpu temp and mostly the noise the stock coolers do on my kuhler 920. The noise is driving me crazy so i really hope the noise dissapears and the cpu temp drops. Anyone knows if the cougars are good fans?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I am about to redo my oc from scratch, my goal is 5ghz, can you guys check my rig and select "Wiev all" and let me know if my cooling would be enuff?
> 
> My case cooling setup is: front 2*120mm fractals intake, side 1*140mm fractal intake, 2*120mm cougar vortex intake mounted on the radiator, 2*140mm fractals top exhaust.
> 
> Is this a good setup for the case cooling? My ambient is about 25celcius and the temp in the case is about 35 celcius. In a fractal define r3 case.
> 
> Check my rig at bottom for details.
> 
> And last, thanks in advance. Now my girlfriend is making me do the dishes so will be back when dishes are done and i have installed the cougar vortex 120mm fans i bought today. I really hope it will make a difference with my cpu temp and mostly the noise the stock coolers do on my kuhler 920. The noise is driving me crazy so i really hope the noise dissapears and the cpu temp drops. Anyone knows if the cougars are good fans?


Your cooling is not enough for 5GHz 24/7


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Get a mobo with LLC.


Get get.
Their not free you know







.

But that's why i asked them to replace it for a newer revision. Everything past rev 1.0 has llc.
When i get the old one back i am really thinking of selling it and getting a Sabertooth.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A bit drop is not a problem. But if i set it in bios at 1.375 hwinfo shows 1.325. And if i set it to 1.325 hwinfo shows.... 1.325.


The VID never changes. You have to go by Vcore on Hwinfo. VID is preset at manufacture a kinda stamped on chip thing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Get a mobo with LLC.


Real men don't need no stinking LLC









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is hurricane28 and gertruude?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Gertruude is temporary banned for like a week, he helped me with my oc in a pm and told me he had temp ban, hurricane28 i have no idea where he is :/
> 
> Anyway i got a question, how many of you who has oc´d your computer have "APM" enabled?
> 
> You guys with nice custom water loops running at 5ghz, do you have "APM" disabled or enabled?
> 
> And last, you guys with the ud5 rev 3 board and latest beta bios wich settings do you have for the voltage section of bios?


i use apm
i can do 5ghz

i saw gert in another thread... hurr no clue possuible he is on vaca or no longer using ocn because other sites are far more accurate as they post vids like this










please note this is not an insult. this is what hurr has said in the past
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry i thought it was in my sig as i created the build.
> Forgot to add it to sig.
> 
> Fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing.
> I have the UD3 rev 1.0
> Which sadly has no LLC.
> 
> I just went out to try something.
> Instead of the small bumps i set the voltage at 1.45v.
> 
> 
> 
> Very weird board the UD3. As you can see the voltage now read at 1.425v. But the core VID stays at 1.325, is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this voltage is probably way to high for the clock. It was just to see if it raises at all. And it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But the mosfet don't really like this voltage as it seems... now i just have to wait for the board RMA, will send it in to the store where i bought it this Monday. If i get the board repaired back i will put an Enzotech heatsink on the mosfet's. I asked for them to replace the board with the rev 4.0 but they told me they probably will repair it.


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I am about to redo my oc from scratch, my goal is 5ghz, can you guys check my rig and select "Wiev all" and let me know if my cooling would be enuff?
> 
> My case cooling setup is: front 2*120mm fractals intake, side 1*140mm fractal intake, 2*120mm cougar vortex intake mounted on the radiator, 2*140mm fractals top exhaust.
> 
> Is this a good setup for the case cooling? My ambient is about 25celcius and the temp in the case is about 35 celcius. In a fractal define r3 case.
> 
> Check my rig at bottom for details.
> 
> And last, thanks in advance. Now my girlfriend is making me do the dishes so will be back when dishes are done and i have installed the cougar vortex 120mm fans i bought today. I really hope it will make a difference with my cpu temp and mostly the noise the stock coolers do on my kuhler 920. The noise is driving me crazy so i really hope the noise dissapears and the cpu temp drops. Anyone knows if the cougars are good fans?


they are ok i would rate them ~ 6-7/10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The VID never changes. You have to go by Vcore on Hwinfo. VID is preset at manufacture a kinda stamped on chip thing.


+1 very very true you want to look at VCORE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Real men don't need no stinking LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Real men don't need no stinking LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Real men also bench and stress test at similar speeds


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The VID never changes. You have to go by Vcore on Hwinfo. VID is preset at manufacture a kinda stamped on chip thing.


Read my post above.
Vcore didn't change much unless i gave it a big bump.
My board is really weird. Now i have set vcore at 1.375 in bios and hwinfo shows 1.312 with peaks to 1.344
When i pushed it to 1.45 in bios hwinfo said 1.425 max.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Real men don't need no stinking LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The MSI gd80 doesn't have LLC? Because i am thinking of getting that board.
That is when i receive the same board after repair/rma.
I am thinking of getting the gd80, ud5 or maybe the sabertooth. But that one is more expensive and Asus's warranty isn't great.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Read my post above.
> Vcore didn't change much unless i gave it a big bump.
> My board is really weird. Now i have set vcore at 1.375 in bios and hwinfo shows 1.312 with peaks to 1.344
> When i pushed it to 1.45 in bios hwinfo said 1.425 max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI gd80 doesn't have LLC? Because i am thinking of getting that board.
> That is when i receive the same board after repair/rma.
> I am thinking of getting the gd80, ud5 or maybe the sabertooth. But that one is more expensive and Asus's warranty isn't great.


vdrop !~


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> vdrop !~


Haha i know. But i didn't know it would be different at various voltages







.
So you think i can safely up it to say 1.5 so it drops to 1.45-1.47 and use that daily without the risk of it going higher suddenly?

Edit:
But if this is normal that would mean the chip wouldn't even be stable if i left all settings at stock








As the vcore drops to about 1.26-1.28 when i left voltage on auto


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha i know. But i didn't know it would be different at various voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So you think i can safely up it to say 1.5 so it drops to 1.45-1.47 and use that daily without the risk of it going higher suddenly?
> 
> Edit:
> But if this is normal that would mean the chip wouldn't even be stable if i left all settings at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the vcore drops to about 1.26-1.28 when i left voltage on auto


For now mine is set at 1.518v for my 4.8ghz. It drops to 1.46v which is what I need for 4.8ghz and has only reached 1.528v max (only momentary product of no LLC).


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha i know. But i didn't know it would be different at various voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So you think i can safely up it to say 1.5 so it drops to 1.45-1.47 and use that daily without the risk of it going higher suddenly?
> 
> Edit:
> But if this is normal that would mean the chip wouldn't even be stable if i left all settings at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the vcore drops to about 1.26-1.28 when i left voltage on auto


can someone tell me what a good water cooler would be.... something from antec or coolit maybe ?
it will be my first one so im trying to look for a simple install.

its for a 8320 on the ud3 rev 3


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> For now mine is set at 1.518v for my 4.8ghz. It drops to 1.46v which is what I need for 4.8ghz and has only reached 1.528v max (only momentary product of no LLC).


That's what i like to hear.
I will go try things out when i have the time.

+rep for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> can someone tell me what a good water cooler would be.... something from antec or coolit maybe ?
> it will be my first one so im trying to look for a simple install.
> 
> its for a 8320 on the ud3 rev 3


Swiftech h220


----------



## RustySocket

+rep for you








Swiftech h220







[/quote]

i think those are off the market now.......


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> i think those are off the market now.......


In the US, yes. Some patent trolling on Asetek's part.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Asus's warranty isn't great.


eh.. wut?

the saberkitty has the longest warranty of any boards i've seen.

5 year.. how isn't that great?

don't count out the asrock extreme 4 and 9 aswell as their fatality board.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> can someone tell me what a good water cooler would be.... something from antec or coolit maybe ?
> it will be my first one so im trying to look for a simple install.
> 
> its for a 8320 on the ud3 rev 3


if you have a big enough case i'd go for a 280 rad like an H110i

water cooling is very case dependent.

i've only used antec on old intel builds (parents computer)

i wasn't too thrilled way the block attached to the back plate, kinda fiddly.
that part of the design looked rushed :S << strictly OPINION


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In the US, yes. Some patent trolling on Asetek's part.


Yeah i saw that. But i didn't know where the poster was from...
Happy me i am from the Netherlands








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh.. wut?
> 
> the saberkitty has the longest warranty of any boards i've seen.
> 
> 5 year.. how isn't that great?
> 
> don't count out the asrock extreme 4 and 9 aswell as their fatality board.


I wasn't talking about longevity, 5 years is great and i knew they had that long of a warranty.
But i mean the way they process RMA's.
Myself i haven't had experience with Asus yet but i heard from multiple people that their process isn't really cutting edge.

But i really like the stories i read about the Sabertooth r2.0. Those features. Digi+ good 8+2 phase. All the sensors. The UEFI bios.
I am really tempting to get one. It's just that i don't really have the money now. Plus i am getting ahead of things. I first need to see how my RMA ends up.









About the asrock's: how is the build quality of those now a days? I had one asrock board years back but i wasn't really impressed with that one. Was in the am2 socket era. Both ddr1 and ddr2 slots.

If i will change boards i will put my UD3 on sale and hope to get a new board by paying around 50 bucks on top of the sale price.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Read my post above.
> Vcore didn't change much unless i gave it a big bump.
> My board is really weird. Now i have set vcore at 1.375 in bios and hwinfo shows 1.312 with peaks to 1.344
> When i pushed it to 1.45 in bios hwinfo said 1.425 max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI gd80 doesn't have LLC? Because i am thinking of getting that board.
> That is when i receive the same board after repair/rma.
> I am thinking of getting the gd80, ud5 or maybe the sabertooth. But that one is more expensive and Asus's warranty isn't great.


Nope , no LLC on the GD-80 .
LLC is the easy button, but if you know what you are doing and the board has a good power delivery system, you don't need it. I get cooler temps and higher overclocks without it.

Vdroop is about .07 or so from no load to 8x100% on the GD-80 @ 5ghz , on my CHV-Z it's over .11 if you use no LLC. Temps are about 10 C higher at the same clockspeed on the ASUS board using llc, which would account for the differences in overclock too. 10 C = about 200 mhz of overclock headroom on my 2 , 8350's.

I'm much happier with my GD-80 than my CHV-Z and I just ordered another GD-80 for an 8320 build. Having said all that, most people seem to be happier with boards that have LLC so it's up to you.
The one advantage the CHV-Z has over the MSI is memory clockspeed, I can't seem to match the 2685 mhz ram overclock I had on the ASUS with the GD-80

As for your voltage, do you have turbo enabled?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> +rep for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech h220


i think those are off the market now.......[/quote]

How many times have I told you guys to order it from a Canadian website. Try ncix.ca . It will be in stock August 9th. Pre-order it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In the US, yes. Some patent trolling on Asetek's part.


But importantly any US customer who wants the Swiftech H220 or H320 can order it from a Canadian reseller. The warranty will still be valid. Mine is shipping out August 9th from the canadian website ncix.ca .. The shipping costs are not high. I live in New York and it is $13.00


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nope , no LLC on the GD-80 .
> LLC is the easy button, but if you know what you are doing and the board has a good power delivery system, you don't need it. I get cooler temps and higher overclocks without it.
> 
> Vdroop is about .07 or so from no load to 8x100% on the GD-80 @ 5ghz , on my CHV-Z it's over .11 if you use no LLC. Temps are about 10 C higher at the same clockspeed on the ASUS board using llc, which would account for the differences in overclock too. 10 C = about 200 mhz of overclock headroom on my 2 , 8350's.
> 
> I'm much happier with my GD-80 than my CHV-Z and I just ordered another GD-80 for an 8320 build. Having said all that, most people seem to be happier with boards that have LLC so it's up to you.
> The one advantage the CHV-Z has over the MSI is memory clockspeed, I can't seem to match the 2685 mhz ram overclock I had on the ASUS with the GD-80
> 
> As for your voltage, do you have turbo enabled?


Oh nice. Would you be so kind to send me an PM when you have the build complete to let me know how it functions with the 8320?
My vdroop is also close to .07 on 1.4v. But when i upped to 1.45v it seemed to only drop to 1.425v.

About the ram, i am not running it that fast anyway.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Metal work is woodworking...with more patience involved. stick around for the Holodeck XI build and i will show you what I mean
> 
> (that sounded regrettably arrogant, I did not mean it to be)


No problem. My father was a sheet metal worker for most of his working life. He had a great machine shop in the basement of my childhood home. He was a great carpenter and electrician as well. I marvelled at his work. Too bad my mom's influence kept me from learning those skills. He installed central air in our home single-handed. Built a big open porch over the patio in the back of our home. Did the attic fan installation. His only home improvement weakness was plumbing. He was smart enough not to do what he was NOT good at.
In his old age he is the social butterfly. He really mellowed after retirement at age 77.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Real men also bench and stress test at similar speeds


Nah, they don't limit themselves to those speeds


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nah, they don't limit themselves to those speeds


Nice, but where is Prime95 Blend?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice, but where is Prime95 Blend?


Pointless


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pointless


Everyone can do benches.

Show us that it is stable


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pointless


Why? Its the manliest stress test there is.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why? Its the manliest stress test there is.


+1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why? Its the manliest stress test there is.


And it's still pointless









I had the GD-80 rig prime stable at 5Ghz but 4.8 is as high as I could/would go on the ASUS .
And no, no amount of peer pressure will goad me into pushing them further .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> And it's still pointless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the GD-80 rig prime stable at 5Ghz but 4.8 is as high as I could/would go on the ASUS .
> And no, no amount of peer pressure will goad me into pushing them further .


I got LLC.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I got LLC.


Where's you 5.5ghz 8 threaded bench scores??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I wasn't talking about longevity, 5 years is great and i knew they had that long of a warranty.
> But i mean the way they process RMA's.
> Myself i haven't had experience with Asus yet but i heard from multiple people that their process isn't really cutting edge.


I've only had one issue with there rma process, a number i was given by a tech that was supozed to be toll free wasn't.

prior to that they didn't seem any different from any other companys i've dealt with( evga, and gigabyte round out the bunch)(<- purely for rma purposes)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> But i really like the stories i read about the Sabertooth r2.0. Those features. Digi+ good 8+2 phase. All the sensors. The UEFI bios.
> I am really tempting to get one. It's just that i don't really have the money now. Plus i am getting ahead of things. I first need to see how my RMA ends up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the asrock's: how is the build quality of those now a days? I had one asrock board years back but i wasn't really impressed with that one. Was in the am2 socket era. Both ddr1 and ddr2 slots.
> 
> If i will change boards i will put my UD3 on sale and hope to get a new board by paying around 50 bucks on top of the sale price.


D1nkys Fatality seems to preform on par with the saberkittys and Chvfz in this thread. (the E9 and fatal boards are 12:2 phased)

*tongue in cheek warning*
we've not seen anyone come in here with issues about the 990 asrock line up. must be ok...

/tongue in cheek

as far as selling your UD3 and adding 50$ bux to what you get. your likely not gunna be able to afford a new UD3.

if your serious about upgrading do it right. Figure out what you want to do with your processor in terms of an over clock. what kinda graphics situation you want. then find out what boards and items can do what you need to.

if you expecting more then 5ghz think about the room in your case, you will likely need to go custom loop to get it.

TOTALLY OFF TOPIC but.... i just found my old Asus 9500 GT in a box, iirc it still works.. if i can find a heatsink for it. I wonder if i would blow it up using it as my PhysX card for an hour or so of BL2, or might it just work!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Where's you 5.5ghz 8 threaded bench scores??


Where is your 5.25GHz 8 threaded benches on air? -.-


----------



## Rangerjr1

Lol i hate it when people say stuff like "Uhh do *put in benchmark score that is supperior to mine, but is done on water* And then we'll talk!" As if water vs air is fair. Pathetic as crap.

Ahem.... Mega and counter strike source orkin man.

But i guess its a defense mechanism you water coolers have when you feel threatened by air coolers


----------



## Rangerjr1

@counter strike source orkin man.

Do this score or higher. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6858383.

It should be easy with that loop!


----------



## Blackops_2

About to jump on a 8320 i think. It's 15$ off at the egg, and i want my backup rig (sig) to have a little lee way for my brother. My question is is the 8350 binned higher? I need to be able to hit 4.0 or more preferably 4.5ghz. It just doesn't seem plausible to jump from a 955 to PD without clocking around 4.0 or more.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

super odd question for you all...

what is your cloud gate physics scores compaired to your firestrike?

mine seem to be lower on cloud gate by atleast 1100 points.. is clound gate physics more demanding?

or did i break something?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> About to jump on a 8320 i think. It's 15$ off at the egg, and i want my backup rig (sig) to have a little lee way for my brother. *My question is is the 8350 binned higher?* I need to be able to hit 4.0 or more preferably 4.5ghz. It just doesn't seem plausible to jump from a 955 to PD without clocking around 4.0 or more.


Yes. But you're unlikely to see it until 4.8Ghz+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol i hate it when people say stuff like "Uhh do *put in benchmark score that is supperior to mine, but is done on water* And then we'll talk!" As if water vs air is fair. Pathetic as crap.
> 
> Ahem.... Mega and counter strike source orkin man.
> 
> But i guess its a defense mechanism you water coolers have when you feel threatened by air coolers


He has nicer toys than you do and thus can do better.

Stop complaining and get on his level.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> About to jump on a 8320 i think. It's 15$ off at the egg, and i want my backup rig (sig) to have a little lee way for my brother. My question is is the 8350 binned higher? I need to be able to hit 4.0 or more preferably 4.5ghz. It just doesn't seem plausible to jump from a 955 to PD without clocking around 4.0 or more.


8350 come stock at 4ghz and turbo up to 4.2, however most of us turn that stuff of and manually OC past the 4.5 mark (with proper cooling)

in your board, either the 8320 or 8350 will be able to do 4.5.

the 8350 will just have a easier time getting there

either way, a decent twin tower air cooler is minimum cooling needed for this.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

EDIT: i am not taking part of this one.. getting out of hand...


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> super odd question for you all...
> 
> what is your cloud gate physics scores compaired to your firestrike?
> 
> mine seem to be lower on cloud gate by atleast 1100 points.. is clound gate physics more demanding?
> 
> or did i break something?


3dMark Cloudgate results search

Some of my owns Cloudgate:
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/609407
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/609283
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/607254
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/578190

Some of my own Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/655087
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/641580
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/654175
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/617151
These are unsorted, and I don't really feel like overclocking. let me do a stock run...


----------



## Blackops_2

I see, what results could a hyper 212 yield? Currently running a hyper 212 on a friend 6300 and all the temp readings are off, so having to rely on the motherboard program to actually look at the CPU temp. Also my Zalman 9500 will keep Deneb stable from heat at 1.375vcore and an OC of 400mhz (nothing harsh, but it's Deneb) Anything past 55C and i lose stability. Are the FX series any different or are they still temperature sensitive like AMD's past products?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is your 5.25GHz 8 threaded benches on air? -.-


You keep saying your big air is as good as an h-100... that's what those benches were done with .

So if that's true, then you should have no problem matching them


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes. But you're unlikely to see it until 4.8Ghz+
> He has nicer toys than you do and thus can do better.
> 
> Stop complaining and get on his level.


No one asked you







. You're just annoying when you push yourself into conversations like this. And seriously.. Since when is H100 a "nicer toy" than a Phanteks 14PE heatsink + x2 TY-143 fans?

Where is your 9700+ 3dmark11 physics?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You keep saying your big air is as good as an h-100... that's what those benches were done with .
> 
> So if that's true, then you should have no problem matching them


I cant. I need 1.66v for 5.25GHz.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I see, *what results could a hyper 212 yield?* Currently running a hyper 212 on a friend 6300 and *all the temp readings are off,* so having to rely on the motherboard program to actually look at the CPU temp. Also my Zalman 9500 will keep Deneb stable from heat at 1.375vcore and an OC of 400mhz (nothing harsh, but it's Deneb) Anything past 55C and i lose stability. *Are the FX series any different or are they still temperature sensitive like AMD's past products?*


bold text;

I don't know







I only used stock cooler, Corsair Hydro series H80 and custom water cooling with (meh) swiftech 750 pump
Try HWInfo64
In my experience, with enough volts, I could get up to 65C-ish without having IBT faceplanting. But yes, they are temperature sensitive in the way that the hotter they get, the more vCore they want. Infinite loop, you know...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I see, what results could a hyper 212 yield? Currently running a hyper 212 on a friend 6300 and all the temp readings are off, so having to rely on the motherboard program to actually look at the CPU temp. Also my Zalman 9500 will keep Deneb stable from heat at 1.375vcore and an OC of 400mhz (nothing harsh, but it's Deneb) Anything past 55C and i lose stability. Are the FX series any different or are they still temperature sensitive like AMD's past products?


A 212 should be able to get around 4.4-4.5Ghz. Maybe even 4.6 if you're lucky. If you can get one that's high VID/low temp, you'll be happy with that level of cooling. The 1.4v VID chips tend to work rather well with weaker cooling, but pay for it by not OCing that well with stronger stuff.

Still a little Temp sensitive, but not as much as the Ph II's were.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes. But you're unlikely to see it until 4.8Ghz+
> He has nicer toys than you do and thus can do better.
> 
> Stop complaining and get on his level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You're just annoying when you push yourself into conversations like this. And seriously.. Since when is H100 a "nicer toy" than a Phanteks 14PE heatsink + x2 TY-143 fans? lol ok corsair fanboy.
> 
> Where is your 9700+ 3dmark11 physics?
Click to expand...

And you're just annoying in general, yet here you are.

Don't complain about unfair when you want to brag. Everyone will (like they have the last 5 times) beat you. Again, get on their level.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've only had one issue with there rma process, a number i was given by a tech that was supozed to be toll free wasn't.
> 
> prior to that they didn't seem any different from any other companys i've dealt with( evga, and gigabyte round out the bunch)(<- purely for rma purposes)
> D1nkys Fatality seems to preform on par with the saberkittys and Chvfz in this thread. (the E9 and fatal boards are 12:2 phased)
> 
> *tongue in cheek warning*
> we've not seen anyone come in here with issues about the 990 asrock line up. must be ok...
> 
> /tongue in cheek
> 
> as far as selling your UD3 and adding 50$ bux to what you get. your likely not gunna be able to afford a new UD3.
> 
> if your serious about upgrading do it right. Figure out what you want to do with your processor in terms of an over clock. what kinda graphics situation you want. then find out what boards and items can do what you need to.
> 
> if you expecting more then 5ghz think about the room in your case, you will likely need to go custom loop to get it.
> 
> TOTALLY OFF TOPIC but.... i just found my old Asus 9500 GT in a box, iirc it still works.. if i can find a heatsink for it. I wonder if i would blow it up using it as my PhysX card for an hour or so of BL2, or might it just work!


Good to hear about your experience with Asus.

The UD3's sell here(Netherlands) for about 120-125 euro. The saber r2.0 goes for around 150 euro.
I am able to get on for like 120 euro second hand.


----------



## Tarnix

For the sake of doing as I said, here it is.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1030083?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 3dMark Cloudgate results search
> 
> Some of my owns Cloudgate:
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/609407
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/609283
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/607254
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/578190
> 
> Some of my own Firestrike:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/655087
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/641580
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/654175
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/617151
> These are unsorted, and I don't really feel like overclocking. let me do a stock run...


thanks man! these are pretty much inline with what i'm finding

making me think to hell with firestrike and 3dm11 physics go cloud gate or go home








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I see, what results could a hyper 212 yield?


imho, 4.5 if you are lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is your 9700+ 3dmark11 physics?


can you do a cloudgate physics only run? pretty please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Good to hear about your experience with Asus.
> 
> The UD3's sell here(Netherlands) for about 120-125 euro. The saber r2.0 goes for around 150 euro.
> I am able to get on for like 120 euro second hand.


DOH! i was thinking dollars not euros! 50 euros is more then 50 bux..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> For the sake of doing as I said, here it is.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1030083?


With a loop and SLId GPUs i expect you to perform better than that...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> With a loop and SLId GPUs i expect you to perform better than that...


that looks to be stock setting not OC'd


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> For the sake of doing as I said, here it is.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1030083?
> 
> 
> 
> With a loop and SLId GPUs i expect you to perform better than that...
Click to expand...

As I said, it's stock. And the second gpu is still "in transit".


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that looks to be stock setting not OC'd


I know, but who uses stock? lol


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I know, but who uses stock? lol


Stock works fine for me, and my ambient is too high to be worth all the sweating caused by the additional 50W+ of heat getting dumped in my room.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Stock works fine for me, and my ambient is too high to be worth all the sweating caused by the additional 50W+ of heat getting dumped in my room.


Okay well, its your choice. I would never run stock!


----------



## Tarnix

_Winter is coming_ *grin*

my SSD claims that my ambient is around 38C (40C sensor, and offset from SSD heat generation). Not only my water loop can't be efficient, but I hit 65C at around 4.5-4.6Ghz. my 8-pin power connector already melt/broke from the heat, I'm not going to risk more 200$-spending panic until my room drops to 20C. I'd rather have a 45C idle than a 53 one.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> bold text;
> 
> I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only used stock cooler, Corsair Hydro series H80 and custom water cooling with (meh) swiftech 750 pump
> Try HWInfo64
> In my experience, with enough volts, I could get up to 65C-ish without having IBT faceplanting. But yes, they are temperature sensitive in the way that the hotter they get, the more vCore they want. Infinite loop, you know...


Using HWinfo, CUPID monitor, coretemp, and overdrive. All report below ambient. I think HWInfo is reporting in the 20s IIRC, the others are around 16C which is just false. Gigabyte Easytune 6 is reporting 35C around low to mid 40s while playing Crysis 3 so i imagine it's fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 212 should be able to get around 4.4-4.5Ghz. Maybe even 4.6 if you're lucky. If you can get one that's high VID/low temp, you'll be happy with that level of cooling. The 1.4v VID chips tend to work rather well with weaker cooling, but pay for it by not OCing that well with stronger stuff.
> 
> Still a little Temp sensitive, but not as much as the Ph II's were.


Good to hear, 4.0 will at least decrease that bottleneck that my 955 is currently causing.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> DOH! i was thinking dollars not euros! 50 euros is more then 50 bux..


My fault.

Still what can you advice me? I don't need top of the line. I am just annoyed of the voltage issues with my UD3.
I don't feel the need for crossfire/sli. I do use raid0 but all boards have that i guess. I don't need watercooling the board or the chip. I am pretty happy with my h100.

Lets say i can get 75-80 euro's if i sell my board. What are my best option? Maybe ud5, saberkitty, extreme4, gd80, m599fx.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Okay well, its your choice. I would never run stock!


he is in a hot region of the country for this time of year.

i'm about 5-6 hours south of him i think and i'm getting 25* ambient in the rain and 35* ambient when it isn't.

if he was out west it wouldn't be so bad.. their heat waves are nothing compared to the east


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> _Winter is coming_ *grin*


Game of thrones, fantastico!

Hello everybody its been a few days since I last posted but I got my new watercooling kit









Getting it installed later and ill be happy posting some benchmarks soon

@ranger water>air>stock you are on the second tier how can we tier one(I am new to tier 1) be jealous of your tier 2 hardware









@gertruude if ya watching, hope ya back soon, you are a legend dude.....i've petnamed you the Git who's a Brit


----------



## Tarnix

I can't wait to see what my loop can do when I can drop the ambient below -10C in my room (yay Canada). Once winter has settled in, I plan to try 5.3 with realistic voltages.
and after I bought the essentials of my next build


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> he is in a hot region of the country for this time of year.
> 
> i'm about 5-6 hours south of him i think and i'm getting 25* ambient in the rain and 35* ambient when it isn't.
> 
> if he was out west it wouldn't be so bad.. their heat waves are nothing compared to the east



Temps are in Celsius
For indoor room temp, add +5-10C


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Game of thrones, fantastico!
> 
> Hello everybody its been a few days since I last posted but I got my new watercooling kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting it installed later and ill be happy posting some benchmarks soon
> 
> @ranger water>air>stock you are on the second tier how can we tier one(I am new to tier 1) be jealous of your tier 2 hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @gertruude if ya watching, hope ya back soon, you are a legend dude.....i've petnamed you the Git who's a Brit


If you're on an Corsair H product and at the same time say you're on "tier 1" hardware, i think you should look into real loops. If not. Then i agree.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> My fault.
> 
> Still what can you advice me? I don't need top of the line. I am just annoyed of the voltage issues with my UD3.
> I don't feel the need for crossfire/sli. I do use raid0 but all boards have that i guess. I don't need watercooling the board or the chip. I am pretty happy with my h100.
> 
> Lets say i can get 75-80 euro's if i sell my board. What are my best option? Maybe ud5, saberkitty, extreme4, gd80, m599fx.


my vote still goes for the Saberkitty lmao

the m599fx pro should prolly be alright.

i'd shy away from the UD5, but that is personal preference.

no opinion on the GD80, it seems to be an oddity for MSI, or maybe orkinman just lucked out. i've not seem many others using it.

the extreme 4 looks slick, i've not seen many used but i like the VRM fan slot feature


----------



## Blackops_2

ASrock 970 Extreme4 or 990fx? I just had a 970 die on me. Which was the board for this FX 6300 build. Had to clear CMOS just to get the board to post. The features are/were great but i'm not so sure about the board. There are also multiple accounts of the board not actually supporting the 8-core FX processors.

I'm on a rev 3.0 UD3 right now with the FX 6300 though it's not the best board as long as it works it should be fine.

If i was in the market for another board i'd probably go sabertooth all over again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> ASrock 970 Extreme4 or 990fx? I just had a 970 die on me. Which was the board for this FX 6300 build. Had to clear CMOS just to get the board to post. The features are/were great but i'm not so sure about the board. There are also multiple accounts of the board not actually supporting the 8-core FX processors.
> 
> I'm on a rev 3.0 UD3 right now with the FX 6300 though it's not the best board as long as it works it should be fine.
> 
> If i was in the market for another board i'd probably go sabertooth all over again.


if being compaired to a saberkitty i'd better hope he is considering the 990fx


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my vote still goes for the Saberkitty lmao
> 
> the m599fx pro should prolly be alright.
> 
> i'd shy away from the UD5, but that is personal preference.
> 
> no opinion on the GD80, it seems to be an oddity for MSI, or maybe orkinman just lucked out. i've not seem many others using it.
> 
> the extreme 4 looks slick, i've not seen many used but i like the VRM fan slot feature


I had that board once, the vrm heatsink is very cheap. The fan/heatsink itself all feels very cheaply made and the fan pushes little to no airflow anyway. Someone did an extensive review and found it did little to nothing for vrm temps.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The VID never changes. You have to go by Vcore on Hwinfo. VID is preset at manufacture a kinda stamped on chip thing.


True, my CHVFZ says the same thing no matter what I set the core @. LLC has been either High or Ultra High and no diff,. There aren't too many boards better if any than the CHVFZ.

+1 rep.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Thread cleaned.

If I have to come back in here to clean up _yet *another*_ argument about benchmarks/who got what, I'll be locking the thread for a day each time I have to spend a good 10/15 minutes of my time deleting childish arguments.

Keep it clean and polite, please.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I had that board once, the vrm heatsink is very cheap. The fan/heatsink itself all feels very cheaply made and the fan pushes little to no airflow anyway. Someone did an extensive review and found it did little to nothing for vrm temps.


what fan? it isn't shipped with one. it is optional.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hmmm...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, I'm saying to put down the kiddie toys and play with real software that will actually push the CPU, not a benchmark that doesn't show real world performance and can be completed successfully on a Suicide run.
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably win rendering, compression, and converting due to my faster RAM. I'm sorry but my RAM and CPU just is faster. I don't see how you're going to win unless you want me to run 5 different benchmarks at the same time just so you can beat me because you don't run out of RAM.
> 
> Your definition of "faster" is weird and unusual. And you keep spitting fallacies that implies that your CPU and RAM will work faster than mine.
> 
> I'm done. And again, please try not to be condescending.
Click to expand...

Guess I have to actually word it out... Fine then.

First off, none of the things you listed are held back by RAM. They're held back by CPU, CPU/HDD, and CPU respectively. 1600 9-9-9 has no issue feeding the CPU to 100% for those tasks. The only place your RAM speed will help is 3DMark, which is convenient since that's the only thing you'll run to compare to people.

Installing a VM in a RAMDisk: OS installing is all Random work, not Sequential. As a result, it's bad for HDDs. While in VM form, it's the same way while active. However, when a VM is inactive, the entire VM is one large VDMK file. Perfect for Seq writes that an HDD will very much prefer. Net result is faster, even with the final copy time, which is HDD limited, not CPU/RAM limited.

Working with images in a RAMdisk: RAW images are large. Space is needed. Also allows the editing of the image, especially for things like Cloud, Flame, Fractal and many other effects to be quickly shown. These are CPU bound, but applying them to the image for final layer merge is not. Saving them is an HDD bottlekneck, and should only be done for backups of final copy, saving time.

Working with Video in a RAMDisk: I take it you've never actually edited video before. HDD slows things down. RAMDisk allows for far faster loading and saving times for the file itself, while all the editing is CPU bound. Things like After Effects also eat up a metric crap load of RAM, and eat more for every thread you let it have. It can easily max out 64GB.

Working with VMs in general should be easy to understand. OS's need RAM. Dozens of OS's need much more RAM.

None of this is RAM speed limited by the way, so any imagined speed you think you would get is just that, imagined. Although, I must ask, why did you buy an 8-core if you had no intention of multitasking? Seems you'd have been far happier with an i5.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Guess I have to actually word it out... Fine then.
> 
> First off, none of the things you listed are held back by RAM. They're held back by CPU, CPU/HDD, and CPU respectively. 1600 9-9-9 has no issue feeding the CPU to 100% for those tasks. The only place your RAM speed will help is 3DMark, which is convenient since that's the only thing you'll run to compare to people.
> 
> Installing a VM in a RAMDisk: OS installing is all Random work, not Sequential. As a result, it's bad for HDDs. While in VM form, it's the same way while active. However, when a VM is inactive, the entire VM is one large VDMK file. Perfect for Seq writes that an HDD will very much prefer. Net result is faster, even with the final copy time, which is HDD limited, not CPU/RAM limited.
> 
> Working with images in a RAMdisk: RAW images are large. Space is needed. Also allows the editing of the image, especially for things like Cloud, Flame, Fractal and many other effects to be quickly shown. These are CPU bound, but applying them to the image for final layer merge is not. Saving them is an HDD bottlekneck, and should only be done for backups of final copy, saving time.
> 
> Working with Video in a RAMDisk: I take it you've never actually edited video before. HDD slows things down. RAMDisk allows for far faster loading and saving times for the file itself, while all the editing is CPU bound. Things like After Effects also eat up a metric crap load of RAM, and eat more for every thread you let it have. It can easily max out 64GB.
> 
> Working with VMs in general should be easy to understand. OS's need RAM. Dozens of OS's need much more RAM.
> 
> None of this is RAM speed limited by the way, so any imagined speed you think you would get is just that, imagined. Although, I must ask, why did you buy an 8-core if you had no intention of multitasking? Seems you'd have been far happier with an i5.


These are not benchmarks. We where talking about benchmarks. Nothing of what you mentioned after you claimed i could not afford your big boy benchmarks are benchmarks at all. Just VMs and video/audio encoding.

Also, how is 3dmark11 the only place ill compare? My CPU has higher clocks than most, my CPUNB is higher than most, and my RAM is higher than most. Are you saying that people with slower anything that i mentioned will magically perform better? Cant believe you're saying all this just because you have more RAM than me. Lol just.. Lol wow seriously... Just... Quit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Although, I must ask, why did you buy an 8-core if you had no intention of multitasking? Seems you'd have been far happier with an i5.


little uncalled for don't ya think?

you don't have to multitask to multi thread.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> little uncalled for don't ya think?
> 
> you don't have to multitask to multi thread.


+1.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> Temps are in Celsius
> For indoor room temp, add +5-10C


How come your indoor is warmer ?








Here it was like 28c outside but inside was around 24-25


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How come your indoor is warmer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it was like 28c outside but inside was around 24-25


without using air conditioning, which not all dwellings are equiped with.

it is rather easy for the sun to warm a house a few degrees above the outside ambient.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my vote still goes for the Saberkitty lmao
> 
> the m599fx pro should prolly be alright.
> 
> i'd shy away from the UD5, but that is personal preference.
> 
> no opinion on the GD80, it seems to be an oddity for MSI, or maybe orkinman just lucked out. i've not seem many others using it.
> 
> the extreme 4 looks slick, i've not seen many used but i like the VRM fan slot feature


All gets clearer for me every post. I do like the kitty very much. Build quality just seems awesome for the money it costs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if being compaired to a saberkitty i'd better hope he is considering the 990fx


Haha true.
I am not coming from a 990fx and upgrading to a 970









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I had that board once, the vrm heatsink is very cheap. The fan/heatsink itself all feels very cheaply made and the fan pushes little to no airflow anyway. Someone did an extensive review and found it did little to nothing for vrm temps.


That is a little tricky indeed. You look at a board and think. That looks nice. Until you actually get to hold it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what fan? it isn't shipped with one. it is optional.


Rofl


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How come your indoor is warmer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it was like 28c outside but inside was around 24-25
> 
> 
> 
> without using air conditioning, which not all dwellings are equiped with.
> 
> it is rather easy for the sun to warm a house a few degrees above the outside ambient.
Click to expand...

This, and only one window, which basically is placed in such way that the only time I get wind, it's during storms, menacing to dismantle said window. -.-

Quick and dirty 5Ghz not stable can't IBT 68C blargh before leaving.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1030401?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> without using air conditioning, which not all dwellings are equiped with.
> 
> it is rather easy for the sun to warm a house a few degrees above the outside ambient.


No i didn't mean to tell it that way. I don't have AC either.

But we do have 2 windows open. Each side of the living room, where the pc is.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Rofl


the review i read on the board was rather meticulous. got rather annoyed that there was no fan provided, continuing to say that 99% of consumers would use it if they had it shipped.

this was one of his few non personal issues about the board, the other being the sensors being inaccurate at low temps.

but seeing as low temps are rarely an issue i don't really see that as a problem.

but still my pick is the Saberkitty, with the extreme4 not far behind.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> No i didn't mean to tell it that way. I don't have AC either.
> 
> But we do have 2 windows open. Each side of the living room, where the pc is.


its a windy day today.

temp here is about 26*

with one big window one and a smaller window cracked (no mesh can't let the cat jump out) my room ambient is sitting at 29* flirting with 30*

and a massive 32 inch fan moving air, mind you..

ps: mind you 3 windows that don't open and dawn to dusk sun coverage


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Anyone with the fx8350 and the ud5 rev 3 pls send me a pm i need help/advice! I havent seen alot of ppl owning the rev 3 of the ud5 board :/


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Anyone with the fx8350 and the ud5 rev 3 pls send me a pm i need help/advice! I havent seen alot of ppl owning the rev 3 of the ud5 board :/


WHATS WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS YOU UD3-5 OWNERS HAVE???? Mostly new people so far...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHATS WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS YOU UD3-5 OWNERS HAVE???? Mostly new people so far...


The gigabyte 990fx thread has quite a bit of reports of problems on the UD3..


----------



## Durvelle27

Can only get 4.5GHz stable on my FX 8320 w/ my new custom watercooling loop


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHATS WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS YOU UD3-5 OWNERS HAVE???? Mostly new people so far...


It's not like i am hallucinating or something.
My voltage is just all over the place(vcore). It's really hard to get it stable that way.
If i set it in bios to 1.425 it drops as low as 1.344, with ibt it goes to about 1.392 but when i run very intensive tasks it can go as high as 1.43.

So lets say i need it at least 1.375 for my OC to be bootable i need to set it at 1.45-1.47. But if i am a bit on the high side already with the temps and it then goes up to 1.46-1.48 it can crash/lock the system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Can only get 4.5GHz stable on my FX 8320 w/ my new custom watercooling loop


That doesn't sound right.
But you can always be on the losing side in the Silicon lottery. The chip is only spec'd at 4.0.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's not like i am hallucinating or something.
> My voltage is just all over the place(vcore). It's really hard to get it stable that way.
> If i set it in bios to 1.425 it drops as low as 1.344, with ibt it goes to about 1.392 but when i run very intensive tasks it can go as high as 1.43.
> 
> So lets say i need it at least 1.375 for my OC to be bootable i need to set it at 1.45-1.47. But if i am a bit on the high side already with the temps and it then goes up to 1.46-1.48 it can crash/lock the system.
> That doesn't sound right.
> But you can always be on the losing side in the Silicon lottery. The chip is only spec'd at 4.0.


I tried up to 4.6GHz @1.488v and Core #6 is always unstable


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's not like i am hallucinating or something.
> My voltage is just all over the place(vcore). It's really hard to get it stable that way.
> If i set it in bios to 1.425 it drops as low as 1.344, with ibt it goes to about 1.392 but when i run very intensive tasks it can go as high as 1.43.
> 
> So lets say i need it at least 1.375 for my OC to be bootable i need to set it at 1.45-1.47. But if i am a bit on the high side already with the temps and it then goes up to 1.46-1.48 it can crash/lock the system.
> That doesn't sound right.
> But you can always be on the losing side in the Silicon lottery. The chip is only spec'd at 4.0.


It's actually 3.5/4.0 with turbo. I know some have passed that with the 8320 but 1000Mhz is quite an OC.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I tried up to 4.6GHz @1.488v and Core #6 is always unstable


Have you disabled all power savings? c1e c6, apm, c&c

Some of the other will inform you with more i am sure.
I have to get some sleep eye now.

Good luck


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It's actually 3.5/4.0 with turbo. I know some have passed that with the 8320 but 1000Mhz is quite an OC.


Yeah you are right.

I just did a quick wPrime run on 4.8 for comparison. I am sure it was not prime stable but just did it for the bench.


Because of the vdroop it put the vcore @ 1.575








wPrime is very intense so it peaked at 1.552v which my h100 can't keep. cores went to 68c and mosfet peaked 78c. That is after the bench of a mere 7 seconds


----------



## Tarnix

Is the UD3 featuring Digi+ VRM ?
I know that on the crosshair, the best combination to avoid voltage all over the place is to set LLC at "Ultra High" and the setting under it to "130%". I never owned an UD3 though, so I can't really help.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have you disabled all power savings? c1e c6, apm, c&c
> 
> Some of the other will inform you with more i am sure.
> I have to get some sleep eye now.
> 
> Good luck


C1E and APM are still enabled


----------



## Chopper1591

They don't have digi+ if i am correct. They do have LLC, if you have the proper revision. Which i don't








So there is nothing i can do about it really.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> C1E and APM are still enabled


Like someone else replied to me:
KILL IT. No power savings for overclocking. You can enable cool&quiet after you found a stable clock but the rest is left to disabled.

Sorry for double.. AGAIN


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Like someone else replied to me:
> KILL IT. No power savings for overclocking. You can enable cool&quiet after you found a stable clock but the rest is left to disabled.
> 
> Sorry for double.. AGAIN


Ok will try that


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHATS WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS YOU UD3-5 OWNERS HAVE???? Mostly new people so far...


You should be offering suggestions to fix it for them so theres not so many people dogging the line-up =P


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6961894

and also ran wPrime95 small FTTs for 10mins and no errors gets up to 60c though (4.6GHz @1.488v)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You should be offering suggestions to fix it for them so theres not so many people dogging the line-up =P


Why dont you offer some suggestions?


----------



## dmfree88

My rev is different then most and seems to work fine now that i fixed my problem


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Can only get 4.5GHz stable on my FX 8320 w/ my new custom watercooling loop


your motherboard is keeping you from going any farther.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Where is Kyad, im still waiting for him to reply to my last post to him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Guess I have to actually word it out... Fine then.
> 
> First off, none of the things you listed are held back by RAM. They're held back by CPU, CPU/HDD, and CPU respectively. 1600 9-9-9 has no issue feeding the CPU to 100% for those tasks. The only place your RAM speed will help is 3DMark, which is convenient since that's the only thing you'll run to compare to people.
> 
> Installing a VM in a RAMDisk: OS installing is all Random work, not Sequential. As a result, it's bad for HDDs. While in VM form, it's the same way while active. However, when a VM is inactive, the entire VM is one large VDMK file. Perfect for Seq writes that an HDD will very much prefer. Net result is faster, even with the final copy time, which is HDD limited, not CPU/RAM limited.
> 
> Working with images in a RAMdisk: RAW images are large. Space is needed. Also allows the editing of the image, especially for things like Cloud, Flame, Fractal and many other effects to be quickly shown. These are CPU bound, but applying them to the image for final layer merge is not. Saving them is an HDD bottlekneck, and should only be done for backups of final copy, saving time.
> 
> Working with Video in a RAMDisk: I take it you've never actually edited video before. HDD slows things down. RAMDisk allows for far faster loading and saving times for the file itself, while all the editing is CPU bound. Things like After Effects also eat up a metric crap load of RAM, and eat more for every thread you let it have. It can easily max out 64GB.
> 
> Working with VMs in general should be easy to understand. OS's need RAM. Dozens of OS's need much more RAM.
> 
> None of this is RAM speed limited by the way, so any imagined speed you think you would get is just that, imagined. Although, I must ask, why did you buy an 8-core if you had no intention of multitasking? Seems you'd have been far happier with an i5.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> These are not benchmarks. We where talking about benchmarks. Nothing of what you mentioned after you claimed i could not afford your big boy benchmarks are benchmarks at all. Just VMs and video/audio encoding.
> 
> Also, how is 3dmark11 the only place ill compare? My CPU has higher clocks than most, my CPUNB is higher than most, and my RAM is higher than most. Are you saying that people with slower anything that i mentioned will magically perform better? Cant believe you're saying all this just because you have more RAM than me. Lol just.. Lol wow seriously... Just... Quit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your motherboard is keeping you from going any farther.


Check my update after i disabled C1E & APM


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHATS WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS YOU UD3-5 OWNERS HAVE???? Mostly new people so far...


OP was talking about Rev. 3.x versions of these boards. They do seem to have more problems than Rev. 1.x versions.


----------



## d1nky

new lewp and chip (oh and case)


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you're on an Corsair H product and at the same time say you're on "tier 1" hardware, i think you should look into real loops. If not. Then i agree.


I wouldnt class it as watercooling for the H series

In my eyes i say they are wannabe watercoolers

Are you a wannabe watercooler ranger? i see some resentment from you towards people with kits


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> I wouldnt class it as watercooling for the H series
> 
> In my eyes i say they are wannabe watercoolers
> 
> Are you a wannabe watercooler ranger? i see some resentment from you towards people with kits


I absolutely hate Hydro products. Real loops or go home TBH.


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I absolutely hate Hydro products. Real loops or go home TBH.


Have you got a loop?

can't see one in your sig

Are you going home?


----------



## jsc1973

Ranger is known on this forum for being successful with overclocking on high-end air.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Have you got a loop?
> 
> can't see one in your sig
> 
> Are you going home?


I meant get high end air or get a custom loop. No frikkin fake water loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Ranger is known on this forum for being successful with overclocking on high-end air.


Awww that warms my heart!







Gotta say im pretty impressed by that OC on that cooler! Gj man!


----------



## d1nky

pethell who are you?! whats your rig? why you trying to start arguments?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> why you trying to start arguments?


seems to be the fad of the week or day atleast..


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> pethell who are you?! whats your rig? why you trying to start arguments?


I am not trying to start arguments, why would you think such a thing..









he was the one saying things earlier, read back a little but i would never start an argument

never in my life.....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> I am not trying to start arguments, why would you think such a thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was the one saying things earlier, read back a little but i would never start an argument
> 
> never in my life.....


There's something fishy about you...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> I am not trying to start arguments, why would you think such a thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was the one saying things earlier, read back a little but i would never start an argument
> 
> never in my life.....


There's something fishy about you...


----------



## dmfree88

everyones panties seem ruffled today


----------



## Red1776

GEEZ, just when D1NKY and I were going to have make up sex....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> GEEZ, just when D1NKY and I were going to have make up sex....


Dinky is mine.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

why when i seee this do i see a 8350 parody "moar VOltz!!!"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dinky is mine.


lucky red, twice the fun ....

....ew


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dinky is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> lucky red, twice the fun ....
> 
> ....ew
Click to expand...

hehehehe


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> everyones panties see
> 
> m ruffled today


Well it is saturday...oh wait







lol


----------



## LauraG

Not much of an overclocker. I actually found this place a little over a month or so ago due to trying to figure out why an asus board was throttling so bad under load. After discussing some issues with a member I bought a board and after some postal redirection issues lol I just installed the new board and gave a try at pushing the cpu a little. I ran these tests. Not sure how they measure up as this thread is way to long lol. But here are my 8320 results.


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> WHATS WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS YOU UD3-5 OWNERS HAVE???? Mostly new people so far...


do you live under a rock?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> do you live under a rock?


You would be the one living udner a rock if you actually got the UD3.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Not much of an overclocker. I actually found this place a little over a month or so ago due to trying to figure out why an asus board was throttling so bad under load. After discussing some issues with a member I bought a board and after some postal redirection issues lol I just installed the new board and gave a try at pushing the cpu a little. I ran these tests. Not sure how they measure up as this thread is way to long lol. But here are my 8320 results.


looks like you got a decent overclock there, what cooler you using? Also you should get hwinfo64 and monitor temperatures/voltages (sensors) with that aswell


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> new lewp and chip (oh and case)


thats a nice setup.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Not much of an overclocker. I actually found this place a little over a month or so ago due to trying to figure out why an asus board was throttling so bad under load. After discussing some issues with a member I bought a board and after some postal redirection issues lol I just installed the new board and gave a try at pushing the cpu a little. I ran these tests. Not sure how they measure up as this thread is way to long lol. But here are my 8320 results.


run it at atleast very high for stability

otherwise looks good


----------



## RustySocket

i just installed a water cooler today, and *ranger* i know how you like to criticise ..yes its a closed loop kit from thermaltake. and its incredible to me. maybe i can get the 8320 past 4.4ghz stable

for 60$ canadian.....im loving it


----------



## d1nky

LOL at the comments ^^^

and yea its getting there, everyone keeps sayin to watercool the gpus, but i like this 480mm rad space on my chip LOL


----------



## LauraG

Ok re running the test at very high at the 4.2ghz , had reduced it as I wasn't comfortable running right at the limit. Seems I got lucky with the 210fsb and 4.2ghz as 4.4 crashed out. Had reduced it back to 4.0ghz with 210fsb as I use it for some video stuff and want to ensure no BSOD lol I'll post the results shortly with hwmonitor and all.

Probably could get higher than the 4.3 but not comfortable with upping the voltages to be honest. Not experienced enough. Although I do believe my temps are on the really good side

edit, does very high stress level take longer to run????


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL at the comments ^^^
> 
> and yea its getting there, everyone keeps sayin to watercool the gpus, but i like this 480mm rad space on my chip LOL


Cool that chip Cool that chip Cool that chip

lol

Just get a 240 Rad and add it to the loop for the HD 7950s


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Cool that chip Cool that chip Cool that chip
> 
> lol
> 
> Just get a 240 Rad and add it to the loop for the HD 7950s


yoooo... havent i seen ya somewhere before









im not sure what im doing about the gpu, new amd cards are due soonish, the asus 780 has my eye. but then the drivers seem better and a good direction to head for xfire.

plus getting blocks on this 7950 may be hard.

oh and im poor after this spending spree lol

unless red still wants to pay for sex hahaha


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You would be the one living udner a rock if you actually got the UD3.


so you know the ud3 is a dog....and not just to the noobs looking for real help....I got one and i was hating it...un til i got some real nice help from the real nice folks on overclock.net....and yes i did buy it blind...lol.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yoooo... havent i seen ya somewhere before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure what im doing about the gpu, new amd cards are due soonish, the asus 780 has my eye. but then the drivers seem better and a good direction to head for xfire.
> 
> plus getting blocks on this 7950 may be hard.


Of course ya have









Yea i understand that as i'm also waiting for the HD 9000 series before i watercool my GPUs

it wouldn't be that hard if there using a reference PCB


----------



## LauraG

yowser looks like i need to put back one of the 120mm fans directly above the cpu cooler. Temps are hitting 60c during the load test



also why would cpuz show the vcore at 1.1 but amd overdrive show it at 1.4???


----------



## Tarnix

Nice setups for who posted pictures of their stuff








Now that I got that out of the way...
The thread is back to garbage. See you in a month... Getting really fed up of all this tennis championship-level ball throwing talk thing-y.


----------



## Red1776

Here is a question.
What is everyone talking about?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Here is a question.
> What is everyone talking about?


not talking about anything.

researching hybrid PhysX









and enjoying my new mouse


----------



## Chargeit

A pic of my FX8320 after 3 and a half hours of prime95. I accidentally cropped off max heat, but, the max temp reached was 59c (for a second). The temp stayed at 47 - 48c most of the time (That 59c spike was quick). During normal use, which includes mmo's (Cpu intensive), I haven't gone past 47c at these settings.

This is running at 1.45 volts.

I might run the IBT later to get verified for this club.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Here is a question.
> What is everyone talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> not talking about anything.
> 
> researching hybrid PhysX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and enjoying my new mouse
Click to expand...

I am running quadfire and a GT 650 for physX
if you want help go here

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html

Off the subject, but do you get the second flame @ 100 reps?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am running quadfire and a GT 650 for physX
> if you want help go here
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html
> 
> Off the subject, but do you get the second flame @ 100 reps?


i'm gunna use my old 9500 gt for now. was gunna buy a 460 but i need another 6 pin which i don't have to spare so thats put on hold.

at least i can enable it even if on low or medium better then have the option blacked out


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am running quadfire and a GT 650 for physX
> if you want help go here
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html
> 
> Off the subject, but do you get the second flame @ 100 reps?


I believe you're right on that one so here's a +Rep for helping answer a few questions a ways back!

On a side note, a miracle has FINALLY been preformed, I have managed Prime95 for 24 hrs lol!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am running quadfire and a GT 650 for physX
> if you want help go here
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html
> 
> Off the subject, but do you get the second flame @ 100 reps?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're right on that one so here's a +Rep for helping answer a few questions a ways back!
> 
> On a side note, a miracle has FINALLY been preformed, I have managed Prime95 for 24 hrs lol!
Click to expand...

LOL thanks. I think that qualifies as stable


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I believe you're right on that one so here's a +Rep for helping answer a few questions a ways back!
> 
> On a side note, a miracle has FINALLY been preformed, I have managed Prime95 for 24 hrs lol!


Thats some huge volts for 4.8.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Thats some huge volts for 4.8.


Not really with Prime95. It needs way more volts to be stable. I think I was hitting 1.6v when trying 4.96ghz.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not really with Prime95. It needs way more volts to be stable. I think I was hitting 1.6v when trying 4.96ghz.


1.46-1.47 for 4.8 prime95 blend here...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am running quadfire and a GT 650 for physX
> if you want help go here
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html
> 
> Off the subject, but do you get the second flame @ 100 reps?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm gunna use my old 9500 gt for now. was gunna buy a 460 but i need another 6 pin which i don't have to spare so thats put on hold.
> 
> at least i can enable it even if on low or medium better then have the option blacked out
Click to expand...

i was running a GT 640 for a while 384 cuda cores that is more than enough for PhysX if you are interested


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Thats some huge volts for 4.8.


I completely agree, I'm really not bragging by any means with the voltage used but more so the fact it actually could pass 24 hrs of Prime95.
I have a 1236 bin # and a 1.325 VID. I've never been impressed with the voltage this chip seems to scarf up. It's good up to 4.7 but passing beyond is where my wall lays. It's good knowing I've passed that first milestone. Almost the same as when I got my 1090T stable at 4.1GHz (from a 4.0GHz) which took a week of 24/7 testing but after that 4233HMz came easy and quick.
Now that I have a stable starting point time to play some more.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Small FFT for 10 minutes or so. Not too long but it gives you an idea of what my chip/cooler can do and what temps i get.


----------



## The Sandman

I keep hoping it's just something I've simply over looked.
But not gonna hold my breath.
I had my chip ordered less than 10 minutes after they were first released on Newegg and this is the first time I was able to find that even somewhat sweet spot good enough to make it through P95.

I should mention that afternoon ambient ran 25 to 26c in those snips I posted previously. The maximum ambient reading in HWMonitor64 got bonked up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Using HWinfo, CUPID monitor, coretemp, and overdrive. All report below ambient. I think HWInfo is reporting in the 20s IIRC, the others are around 16C which is just false. Gigabyte Easytune 6 is reporting 35C around low to mid 40s while playing Crysis 3 so i imagine it's fine.
> Good to hear, 4.0 will at least decrease that bottleneck that my 955 is currently causing.


umm cpu core temps are not accurate untill under load
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Is the UD3 featuring Digi+ VRM ?
> I know that on the crosshair, the best combination to avoid voltage all over the place is to set LLC at "Ultra High" and the setting under it to "130%". I never owned an UD3 though, so I can't really help.


meh high works well too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> They don't have digi+ if i am correct. They do have LLC, if you have the proper revision. Which i don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is nothing i can do about it really.


digi+ is asus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Like someone else replied to me:
> KILL IT. No power savings for overclocking. You can enable cool&quiet after you found a stable clock but the rest is left to disabled.
> 
> Sorry for double.. AGAIN


ummm no i am stable with all powersaving enabled. is your socket reaching 72? apm will drop cores if socket reaches 72
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am running quadfire and a GT 650 for physX
> if you want help go here
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html
> 
> Off the subject, but do you get the second flame @ 100 reps?


yes, congrats red !~


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm cpu core temps are not accurate untill under load


I realize this but never seen Temps report below ambient on any rig i've ever owned or built so it's strange none the less. Under load the 6300 is reading mid 20s low 30s. There is just no way, the only reading that is showing what seems to be somewhat expected is Easy tune 6 which is showing idling 30s and 40s for load.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Check my update after i disabled C1E & APM


So it did help quiet a bit?
Your temp, 62c, was that on the cores or the die?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I meant get high end air or get a custom loop. No frikkin fake water loop.
> Awww that warms my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say im pretty impressed by that OC on that cooler! Gj man!


I had an Mugen 2 before but that was just TOO big for my setup. blocked virtually all airflow







.
I had the chance to pick up the h100 for 80 euro. From someone who bought it but didn't fit his case.

Can't argue with that. I'm pretty happy.
But your point is set. If i have the money i jump to custom for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You would be the one living udner a rock if you actually got the UD3.


Some of us already owned the UD3 before going Vishera you know.
I loved the board when i bought it to play with my Phenom II 955.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I believe you're right on that one so here's a +Rep for helping answer a few questions a ways back!
> 
> On a side note, a miracle has FINALLY been preformed, I have managed Prime95 for 24 hrs lol!


Nice job







.
Do you live in a volcano btw? @ max ambient temp







*troll*


----------



## dmfree88

What is this vrel? seems to switch between util and vrel randomly. I know this is the thing that tells you what is downlclocking, but usually vrel only comes up while under load. seem normal?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So it did help quiet a bit?
> Your temp, 62c, was that on the cores or the die?
> I had an Mugen 2 before but that was just TOO big for my setup. blocked virtually all airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I had the chance to pick up the h100 for 80 euro. From someone who bought it but didn't fit his case.
> 
> Can't argue with that. I'm pretty happy.
> But your point is set. If i have the money i jump to custom for sure.
> Some of us already owned the UD3 before going Vishera you know.
> I loved the board when i bought it to play with my Phenom II 955.
> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do you live in a volcano btw? @ max ambient temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *troll*


Package Temp


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So it did help quiet a bit?
> Your temp, 62c, was that on the cores or the die?
> I had an Mugen 2 before but that was just TOO big for my setup. blocked virtually all airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I had the chance to pick up the h100 for 80 euro. From someone who bought it but didn't fit his case.
> 
> Can't argue with that. I'm pretty happy.
> But your point is set. If i have the money i jump to custom for sure.
> Some of us already owned the UD3 before going Vishera you know.
> I loved the board when i bought it to play with my Phenom II 955.
> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do you live in a volcano btw? @ max ambient temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *troll*


Package Temp


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Package Temp


What's that monitor?

Haven't seen that before


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What's that monitor?
> 
> Haven't seen that before


Hwmonitor

Complete CPU


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Hwmonitor
> 
> Complete CPU


Sorry for the mislead.
But i mean. What does package temp monitor?
Of course i know hwmonitor









But you better use hwinfo64. I always used hwmonitor before but some guy's here pointed me to that program and that one is def. better.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Sorry for the mislead.
> But i mean. What does package temp monitor?
> Of course i know hwmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you better use hwinfo64. I always used hwmonitor before but some guy's here pointed me to that program and that one is def. better.


OK will give that a try


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Sorry for the mislead.
> But i mean. What does package temp monitor?
> Of course i know hwmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you better use hwinfo64. I always used hwmonitor before but some guy's here pointed me to that program and that one is def. better.


packages is coretemp


----------



## darkelixa

With gaming, and rendering, is there much difference between the 6300 and 8350? Or is it just a waste of cash trying to future proof myself with the more expensive chip


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> With gaming, and rendering, is there much difference between the 6300 and 8350? Or is it just a waste of cash trying to future proof myself with the more expensive chip


8350 would be best by a mile. Not just when using a single rendering program but for multitasking CPU-heavy programs.


----------



## darkelixa

Yeah that's what I thought. Im going to be asking computer alliance if they defiantly have both in stock and then put an order in for the 8350


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought. Im going to be asking computer alliance if they defiantly have both in stock and then put an order in for the 8350


Just make sure you have a 990 chipset board. 970 are the bane of the OCing community (for the 8350). lol


----------



## darkelixa

Oh yes It will the Sabertooth 990fx rv2


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Oh yes It will the Sabertooth 990fx rv2


good choice.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Oh yes It will the Sabertooth 990fx rv2


I
WANT
THAT
BOARD


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I
> WANT
> THAT
> BOARD


Get new RAM first so you dont put the sabey to shame.


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys back again. I just fired up my new ASUS M5A990FX Pro R2.0. And wow. What a board. Much easier to overclock than my MSI board. No longer struggling with FSB dead spots and i am past 4.8GHz @ 1.5v. Still going, but I just wanted to post a quick question. What is CPU VDDA voltage? Does it help or hinder me when overclocking and what is the recommended and max amount for this voltage? Also my MSI board just had 2 settings for phases. APS or Default. This ASUS board has standard, optimized,extreme or manual. Which of these settings will auto regulate the phases according to cpu load like MSI's APS does?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys back again. I just fired up my new ASUS M5A990FX Pro R2.0. And wow. What a board. Much easier to overclock than my MSI board. No longer struggling with FSB dead spots and i am past 4.8GHz @ 1.5v. Still going, but I just wanted to post a quick question. What is CPU VDDA voltage? Does it help or hinder me when overclocking and what is the recommended and max amount for this voltage?


Is that the one at 2.5v stock? I usually run 2.6. Kind of helps.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys back again. I just fired up my new ASUS M5A990FX Pro R2.0. And wow. What a board. Much easier to overclock than my MSI board. No longer struggling with FSB dead spots and i am past 4.8GHz @ 1.5v. Still going, but I just wanted to post a quick question. What is CPU VDDA voltage? Does it help or hinder me when overclocking and what is the recommended and max amount for this voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one at 2.5v stock? I usually run 2.6. Kind of helps.
Click to expand...

Yeah 2.5 stock


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Get new RAM first so you dont put the sabey to shame.


Is that really necessary?








I hardly do anything else than gaming anyway.

Where do i look at in terms of performance increase coming from 1866 cl9 to lets say 2400 cl11?


----------



## Mega Man

you get more auesomesauce on your plate.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you get more auesomesauce on your plate.


+1


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you get more auesomesauce on your plate.


+1


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you get more auesomesauce on your plate.


+1


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys back again. I just fired up my new ASUS M5A990FX Pro R2.0. And wow. What a board. Much easier to overclock than my MSI board. No longer struggling with FSB dead spots and i am past 4.8GHz @ 1.5v. Still going, but I just wanted to post a quick question. What is CPU VDDA voltage? Does it help or hinder me when overclocking and what is the recommended and max amount for this voltage? Also my MSI board just had 2 settings for phases. APS or Default. This ASUS board has standard, optimized,extreme or manual. Which of these settings will auto regulate the phases according to cpu load like MSI's APS does?


See if either of these can help answer your question about CPU VDDA

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking&country=&status=

http://www.overclock.net/t/762641/voltages-whats-what-and-what-they-mean


----------



## d1nky

LOL overkill on cooling!

5.1ghz primed 1.6v 50*c socket 35*c core MAX


----------



## Alastair

And should I set the CPU current control from 100% to 130% and allow it to draw more power? All these new settings.... Im a little lost in here!














I think I would be totally clueless with a sabertooth or a crosshair based on the plethora of settings I have been presented with!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL overkill on cooling!
> 
> 5.1ghz primed 1.6v 50*c socket 35*c core MAX


Oh wow.
I ran wPrime 32M yesterday at 4.8 1.55v (because of the MASSIVE vdroop) and the cores peaked 67c


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL overkill on cooling!
> 
> 5.1ghz primed 1.6v 50*c socket 35*c core MAX


Nice

How long priming did you do?

what cooling do you have, I have to say it seems a little low temps for 5.1ghz

Also the core and cpu temp seem to have a gulf between them


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Nice
> 
> How long priming did you do?
> 
> what cooling do you have, I have to say it seems a little low temps for 5.1ghz
> 
> Also the core and cpu temp seem to have a gulf between them


Maybe the sensors are a bit off. I would try to measure it physically.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you get more auesomesauce on your plate.


+3 according to ranger


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Maybe the sensors are a bit off. I would try to measure it physically.


Maybe but it is a big difference, some people would say too big......plus i'd love to see some cpu pron screenshots of 5.1ghz at 50C prime








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> +3 according to ranger


+1 me too but I only have 1600mhz


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> +3 according to ranger


Dat triple post







lol for gaming 1866 will be fine, benching he'd squeeze some more numbers of higher ram speeds, as well as up his minimum framerate a little. Though everyone like's auesomesauce...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> +1


I think your 33 rpm is scratched, it keeps repeating.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

SO last night i setup my ancient 9500GT as my physX card with my hd7850

i expected the thing to blow up essentially didn't think it was up too the job

but ran some BL2 and man works workin pretty sweet!

starts to lag at high physx settings but on medium its like playing without physx in terms of FPS.

if you play PhysX enabled games and use Radeons picking up a physX card would be a good idea


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> SO last night i setup my ancient 9500GT as my physX card with my hd7850
> 
> i expected the thing to blow up essentially didn't think it was up too the job
> 
> but ran some BL2 and man works workin pretty sweet!
> 
> starts to lag at high physx settings but on medium its like playing without physx in terms of FPS.
> 
> if you play PhysX enabled games and use Radeons picking up a physX card would be a good idea


Absolute mind blowing advice there

+1

@ Dunky

Where's these screenshots pal?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pethell*
> 
> Absolute mind blowing advice there
> 
> +1
> 
> @ Dunky
> 
> Where's these screenshots pal?


the "hack" to get it to work is super simple. very similar to the Unpark CPU thing that showed up in the thread 2 or 3 months back


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the "hack" to get it to work is super simple. very similar to the Unpark CPU thing that showed up in the thread 2 or 3 months back


Can you pm me details please and then I can pass it on to my "boyfriend"

thank you


----------



## hugbhoi

Hello, I recently just bought a gaming rig for the first time. I am needing help with learning how to overclock my system as this is all new to me.

Specs:

CPU: AMD FX 8-CORE Processor (3.5GHZ w/16 MB Cache) - FX 8320
GPU: HIS Radeon 7970 3GB GDDR5
MOBO: Asus M5A97 R2.0
CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
RAM: Vengeance 16 GB (2x8GB)
Power Supply: 700 W Corsair Gaming Series
Hard Drive: WD 1TB 7200 RPM SATA III w/ 64 MB cache

So first off my GPU came built in with a program to turn up the GPU clock and memory clock on the graphics card. So overclocking that has be working fine. But I really want to learn how to overclock my CPU through the BIOS. The AMD Vision Engine Control Center has an option to overdrive your CPU, but I have heard that it is unreliable to overclock from there, and in some cases has destroyed the CPU. Therefore, any input into how to go about overclocking my CPU would be awesome. I saw in this owners club that you have to post information about your MOBO and CPU but a lot of the figures were foreign to me. Moreover, if you need these figures then it would be appreciated if you would tell me how to go about getting them.


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugbhoi*
> 
> Hello, I recently just bought a gaming rig for the first time. I am needing help with learning how to overclock my system as this is all new to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX 8-CORE Processor (3.5GHZ w/16 MB Cache) - FX 8320
> GPU: HIS Radeon 7970 3GB GDDR5
> MOBO: Asus M5A97 R2.0
> CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> RAM: Vengeance 16 GB (2x8GB)
> Power Supply: 700 W Corsair Gaming Series
> Hard Drive: WD 1TB 7200 RPM SATA III w/ 64 MB cache
> 
> So first off my GPU came built in with a program to turn up the GPU clock and memory clock on the graphics card. So overclocking that has be working fine. But I really want to learn how to overclock my CPU through the BIOS. The AMD Vision Engine Control Center has an option to overdrive your CPU, but I have heard that it is unreliable to overclock from there, and in some cases has destroyed the CPU. Therefore, any input into how to go about overclocking my CPU would be awesome. I saw in this owners club that you have to post information about your MOBO and CPU but a lot of the figures were foreign to me. Moreover, if you need these figures then it would be appreciated if you would tell me how to go about getting them.


Welcome sweetypie

If you take a gander on page 1 you will find compute asus overclocking guide, this is a great place to start as it helped me a lot.

If it can help an old queen like me it'll help you for sure


----------



## hugbhoi

Is that like the overclocking guides by ComputerRestore?


----------



## d1nky

this is effing me off, ive moved my rig since this morning when i was priming. i ran 25mins or so of 5.1ghz and now it wont bludy run the same.

does anyone know how i can improve the TDP limits of the mobo?! it just turns off when at near 1.6v 5+ghz after a few mins of prime, the mobo shuts off and needs to be drained of power then rebooted. someone said its OCP limits on power draw.

ill get some screenies as soon as i can, btw i dont bull****. ive got a 360 rad and 240 rad just on the cpu.

oh and IBT is a dodle

my cooling



ARRR im gettin annoyed, just sliced my finger open with a fan at 2300rpm, putting it on the vrms lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugbhoi*
> 
> Is that like the overclocking guides by ComputerRestore?


yup

keep in mind i think that was for a 4.8 or 5ghz overclock.

I highly doubt your cooler motherboard combo will handle that.

I would expect much more then 4.4 at more to be honest.

easy steps:

get HWINFO64, prime95 V27+,AVX IBT.

those will be the main things you will use.

see what you processor can do at stock volts, notch the multiplier for cpu up one notch, reboot, if it posts, rinse and repeat.

i would assume you would be able to get to 3.8 or 3.9 in that manner.

when you cpu won't post anymore it needs move voltage (provided you didn't muck anything else up) at this point you need to start using the aforementioned programs. Computerrestore's guide will explain what you need to do with prime.

post back before you raise volts


----------



## pethell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this is effing me off, ive moved my rig since this morning when i was priming. i ran 25mins or so of 5.1ghz and now it wont bludy run the same.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone know how i can improve the TDP limits of the mobo?! it just turns off when at near 1.6v 5+ghz after a few mins of prime, the mobo shuts off and needs to be drained of power then rebooted. someone said its OCP limits on power draw.
> 
> ill get some screenies as soon as i can, btw i dont bull****. ive got a 360 rad and 240 rad just on the cpu.
> 
> oh and IBT is a dodle
> 
> my cooling
> 
> 
> 
> ARRR
> 
> 
> im gettin annoyed, just sliced my finger open with a fan at 2300rpm, putting it on the vrms lol


Hey Dunky

Typical isn't it

How people cant post proof of what they claim

Thanks for trying again but 1 tip: Primed isn't just for 25mins and then post that temp

Oh lordy no!!!









Prime keeps getting hot well after 45minutes so please prime for over an hour then post temps will make it easier to believe

Rep advice!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh wow.
> I ran wPrime 32M yesterday at 4.8 1.55v (because of the MASSIVE vdroop) and the cores peaked 67c


XD at 4.7GHz my cores peak at 68c


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> XD at 4.7GHz my cores peak at 68c


That is prime/ibt temp i guess?
Notice i got that temp after 7 seconds of wPrime. I am sure if i IBT or primed it it would crash








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> SO last night i setup my ancient 9500GT as my physX card with my hd7850
> 
> i expected the thing to blow up essentially didn't think it was up too the job
> 
> but ran some BL2 and man works workin pretty sweet!
> 
> starts to lag at high physx settings but on medium its like playing without physx in terms of FPS.
> 
> if you play PhysX enabled games and use Radeons picking up a physX card would be a good idea


Very nice. Now you post this i am thinking about doing the same.
With what is the 9500gt comparable? How is the gt520 you think? Because i can pick something like that up for 15 euro used.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Very nice. Now you post this i am thinking about doing the same.
> With what is the 9500gt comparable? How is the gt520 you think? Because i can pick something like that up for 15 euro used.


http://physxinfo.com/wiki/GPUs_with_PhysX_support

according to this.

a gt 520 is on par with my 9500GT

you have a better gpu then i do, so your combo might be able to manage high settings in BL2, i don't any of the other PHYSX games yet









http://physxinfo.com/index.php?p=gam&f=gpu <-- list of PhysX games

http://physxinfo.com/wiki/Upcoming_GPU_PhysX_games <--- list of PhysX games in developement


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Episode II - The Air Coolers Strike Back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> .




hehehe, not bad for a cheap air cooler eh Ranger.. to bad my chip needs MOAR volts to do 4.8


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://physxinfo.com/wiki/GPUs_with_PhysX_support
> 
> according to this.
> 
> a gt 520 is on par with my 9500GT
> 
> you have a better gpu then i do, so your combo might be able to manage high settings in BL2, i don't any of the other PHYSX games yet


Oh nice







. That was just a quick peek of what was available to me second hand. Maybe i can go for something like the 460.
You definitely got me started on this quest.
Thanks.









+rep

Edit:
According to the link you posted either a 260, 450 or a 640 would be ideal if for physx only.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That was just a quick peek of what was available to me second hand. Maybe i can go for something like the 460.
> You definitely got me started on this quest.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> Edit:
> According to the link you posted either a 260, 450 or a 640 would be ideal if for physx only.


heads up, 460 needs two 6pin pcie to power it









IMHO, this was based on last years games.

my manner of thinking is look for something that is 4/5 or 5/5 rated, so you have expand ability potential.

if you decide to Xfire in the future that will put more of a load on the PhysX as well, i would assume atleast.

it also seems that matching memory bit width seems to help slightly.

also you can use the very last pcie slot on your board, there are very minor differences for PhysX in terms of Pcie speed (only lost 5-10 fps going from 8x -> 1x, according to an article i read )

also new games are coming out, so why not OVER KILL just a touch to make sure you don't have to upgrade 9month to year down the road.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> heads up, 460 needs two 6pin pcie to power it


No problem. I have 4 8-pin









I can get an 8800 gt for 10 euro haha


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL overkill on cooling!
> 
> 5.1ghz primed 1.6v 50*c socket 35*c core MAX


Seems we're not getting the entire story here lol. 1.6v and only 35c max? Come on now, fess up. Your setup (rad wise) isn't that much more than mine. Check back a few pages to my post of a 24 hr p95 run at 1.500v vcore in bios. Please help me to understand how you only deal with 35c max.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And should I set the CPU current control from 100% to 130% and allow it to draw more power? All these new settings.... Im a little lost in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would be totally clueless with a sabertooth or a crosshair based on the plethora of settings I have been presented with!


Yes CPU Current Capability from 100% up to 130%.
I'd also recommend the same for the Dram Current Capability.

Take your time to research in the links I posted. There's a lot of good info in there when it comes to the DIGI+ settings etc.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> No problem. I have 4 8-pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get an 8800 gt for 10 euro haha


that would defiantly give you a touch more eye candy in physX games









can't beat the price.

ppl still want almost the equivalent of 50 euro over here for it used (70-85$ CDN)

I'm am quite pleased i can make antiquated technology useful again


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that would defiantly give you a touch more eye candy in physX games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't beat the price.
> 
> ppl still want almost the equivalent of 50 euro over here for it used (70-85$ CDN)
> 
> I'm am quite pleased i can make antiquated technology useful again


Exactly.

I don't if it is possible, but can you inform me how the power usage is compared to using the card for everything or physx only?
You know what i mean?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That is prime/ibt temp i guess?
> Notice i got that temp after 7 seconds of wPrime. I am sure if i IBT or primed it it would crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Now you post this i am thinking about doing the same.
> With what is the 9500gt comparable? How is the gt520 you think? Because i can pick something like that up for 15 euro used.


mines is after wPrime95 small FTTs 25mins


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that would defiantly give you a touch more eye candy in physX games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't beat the price.
> 
> ppl still want almost the equivalent of 50 euro over here for it used (70-85$ CDN)
> 
> I'm am quite pleased i can make antiquated technology useful again


OEM GT640 that has same specs as a retail GTx650:



No external power source needed and is very discrete, you can see it here (tucked next to gtx660 #2):



eaby - $40


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> OEM GT640 that has same specs as a retail GTx650:
> 
> 
> 
> No external power source needed and is very discrete, you can see it here (tucked next to gtx660 #2):
> 
> 
> 
> eaby - $40


Can that beat the 8800 gt for 10 euros ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I don't if it is possible, but can you inform me how the power usage is compared to using the card for everything or physx only?
> You know what i mean?


not quite sure i'm following you here.

this card draws like 50w MAYBE...

AFAIK, PhysX kicks in only when using something that is coded for it. Photoshop maybe? and games to my knowledge (which is limited) are the only things that are using that system for most home users.

going heavy in a physX game at high res i'm sure would require the physX card to eat up most of if not all its wattage.

psst at your power rates your computer costs your about 15 cents an hour to runn full bore.. maybe 18 cents..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> OEM GT640 that has same specs as a retail GTx650:
> 
> 
> 
> No external power source needed and is very discrete, you can see it here (tucked next to gtx660 #2):
> 
> 
> 
> eaby - $40


that sorta thing would bug the snot outta me...

if i'm gunna have bulky main cards i'm gunna want a physX card with matching bulkyness..

plus no kill like overkill..

aiming at the GTX 570 for me, gunna end up pairing it with a 7990 and a 7970 oc for some slick eye candy and 4k gaming when monitors become reasonable to do 12k eyeinfinty hehehe


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not quite sure i'm following you here.
> 
> this card draws like 50w MAYBE...
> 
> AFAIK, PhysX kicks in only when using something that is coded for it. Photoshop maybe? and games to my knowledge (which is limited) are the only things that are using that system for most home users.
> 
> going heavy in a physX game at high res i'm sure would require the physX card to eat up most of if not all its wattage.
> 
> psst at your power rates your computer costs your about 15 cents an hour to runn full bore.. maybe 18 cents..


Oh that's doable.
But i am thinking like. Maybe i should better spend a little more on a slightly newer card. Because the 8800's are quiet power hungry if i'm right?
Like an gtx 260 which i can get for ~30 euro.


----------



## d1nky

yea turns out the 'core' temp only gets accurate pass 50*c

soon as my socket (cpu) temp went beyond 52*c the core jumped up to equal it. im working on my 24/7 atm should be more than 5ghz and a hour or so of prime.

screenshots to prove im not full of shet!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh that's doable.
> But i am thinking like. Maybe i should better spend a little more on a slightly newer card. Because the 8800's are quiet power hungry if i'm right?
> Like an gtx 260 which i can get for ~30 euro.


200 series are power hogs. never owned the 8800 so no clue.

a 460 should draw about 160.

a 260 will draw over 200 if i'm not mistaken

and in other news...

P95 small FFT 10min+









IBT High









IBT Very high











p95 Blend 24h.... I dun wanna!

p95 Blend 18h... NO!

p95 blend 12h... eh why are we still on this?

p95 blend @ 4hs... i will consider this...

on a side note.. i was hoping for 1.21 gigaflops to show up some where... and avail... no luck so far...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 200 series are power hogs. never owned the 8800 so no clue.
> 
> a 460 should draw about 160.
> 
> a 260 will draw over 200 if i'm not mistaken
> 
> and in other news...
> 
> P95 small FFT 10min+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT High
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT Very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p95 Blend 24h.... I dun wanna!
> 
> p95 Blend 18h... NO!
> 
> p95 blend 12h... eh why are we still on this?
> 
> p95 blend @ 4hs... i will consider this...
> 
> on a side note.. i was hoping for 1.21 gigaflops to show up some where... and avail... no luck so far...


And in other news







. I laughed









I like your volts on that clock.
Keep up the good work.

But blend that sucker. I mostly say after 6 hours, stable enough for me. Stock chips sometimes fail on blend you know.

OUCH at the 200 watts. Don't want that







.
I think i will settle with the lower end card then.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> And in other news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I laughed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your volts on that clock.
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> But blend that sucker. I mostly say after 6 hours, stable enough for me. Stock chips sometimes fail on blend you know.
> 
> OUCH at the 200 watts. Don't want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I think i will settle with the lower end card then.


eh, i was hoping for a little better on the volts.

It isn't using its fully allocated power yet, ultra high LLC @ 140% (extreme over voltage engaged) its set to 1.4625 in bios. I've seen it hit 1.51v for a breif second once during testing.

problem with blend for me i normally set aside twice the amount of time for the stable to deal with tweaks and re runs.

4hr blend is like an 8hr session for me. I just don't have the ti'me CAp'n...*scottie accent*

IMHO best budget card on there for semi future proof would be a 550 ti. uses less power then a 460(only one 6pin with like a 120w draw) and is up to the job i'm sure.

i however do want 3 of the 200 series cards for a relic 775 system. (i might get a maximus formula from my buddy when he upgrades) I have way to much fun building testing and oc'ing.

the reason i'm likely to opt for 4h blend is because i'm not normally doing anything for much longer then that on the average day.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh, i was hoping for a little better on the volts.
> 
> It isn't using its fully allocated power yet, ultra high LLC @ 140% (extreme over voltage engaged) its set to 1.4625 in bios. I've seen it hit 1.51v for a breif second once during testing.
> 
> problem with blend for me i normally set aside twice the amount of time for the stable to deal with tweaks and re runs.
> 
> 4hr blend is like an 8hr session for me. I just don't have the ti'me CAp'n...*scottie accent*
> 
> IMHO best budget card on there for semi future proof would be a 550 ti. uses less power then a 460(only one 6pin with like a 120w draw) and is up to the job i'm sure.
> 
> i however do want 3 of the 200 series cards for a relic 775 system. (i might get a maximus formula from my buddy when he upgrades) I have way to much fun building testing and oc'ing.
> 
> the reason i'm likely to opt for 4h blend is because i'm not normally doing anything for much longer then that on the average day.


Maybe i will look for an gt 630 or 640


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Maybe i will look for an gt 630 or 640


This is a GT640 oem like mine: Link

Little bit about specs vs. retail versions:



I upgraded to this from a dedicated GT430 that I had before... The 430 would only do ~20k particles @ 60FPS, whereas the GT640 OEM now does ~60k particles @ 60FPS...

Oh and easily OC's to 1200mhz core...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh that's doable.
> But i am thinking like. Maybe i should better spend a little more on a slightly newer card. Because the 8800's are quiet power hungry if i'm right?
> Like an gtx 260 which i can get for ~30 euro.
> 
> 
> 
> 200 series are power hogs. never owned the 8800 so no clue.
> 
> a 460 should draw about 160.
> 
> a 260 will draw over 200 if i'm not mistaken
> 
> and in other news...
> 
> P95 small FFT 10min+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT High
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT Very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p95 Blend 24h.... I dun wanna!
> 
> p95 Blend 18h... NO!
> 
> p95 blend 12h... eh why are we still on this?
> 
> p95 blend @ 4hs... i will consider this...
> 
> on a side note.. i was hoping for 1.21 gigaflops to show up some where... and avail... no luck so far...
Click to expand...

negative results on ibt = not stable imo
its interesting that you have almost 10% higher gflops than i do at the same clock speed. i wonder how that could be


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> negative results on ibt = not stable imo
> its interesting that you have almost 10% higher gflops than i do at the same clock speed. i wonder how that could be


haven't Claim'd stability yet









better ram maybe? using tight nun 2133 timings.. 9-11-10-24-34


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 200 series are power hogs. never owned the 8800 so no clue.
> 
> a 460 should draw about 160.
> 
> a 260 will draw over 200 if i'm not mistaken
> 
> and in other news...
> 
> P95 small FFT 10min+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT High
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT Very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p95 Blend 24h.... I dun wanna!
> 
> p95 Blend 18h... NO!
> 
> p95 blend 12h... eh why are we still on this?
> 
> p95 blend @ 4hs... i will consider this...
> 
> on a side note.. i was hoping for 1.21 gigaflops to show up some where... and avail... no luck so far...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> negative results on ibt = not stable imo
> its interesting that you have almost 10% higher gflops than i do at the same clock speed. i wonder how that could be


he is right not stable.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> negative results on ibt = not stable imo
> its interesting that you have almost 10% higher gflops than i do at the same clock speed. i wonder how that could be
> 
> 
> 
> haven't Claim'd stability yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better ram maybe? using tight nun 2133 timings.. 9-11-10-24-34
Click to expand...

is that test dependent on ram speed? after looking at it more, i only have my NB at 2400 while yours is at 2600. i bet that is the difference


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is that test dependent on ram speed? after looking at it more, i only have my NB at 2400 while yours is at 2600. i bet that is the difference


again not sure.

i apologize if that came off arrogant. wasn't ment that way.

I am actually curious why they are that high.

maybe that has something to do with the - results?

again not claiming stable, i still have to prime that profile before i can consider it stable.


----------



## Red1776

Anyone else see this?



http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/


There will be great suffering in the kingdom of haswell


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/


never heared of this , looking quite impressive though....and the TDP is....hm...very surprising


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/


if this comes out before i can afford my troll i don't know..

i might not have plans for a troll after that...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

damn voltage wall.. just tripped OCP trying to get 4.8 stable... i guess 4.7 is good enough for now


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is that test dependent on ram speed? after looking at it more, i only have my NB at 2400 while yours is at 2600. i bet that is the difference
> 
> 
> 
> again not sure.
> 
> i apologize if that came off arrogant. wasn't ment that way.
> 
> I am actually curious why they are that high.
> 
> maybe that has something to do with the - results?
> 
> again not claiming stable, i still have to prime that profile before i can consider it stable.
Click to expand...

i tested it at 2650 NB clock and i seemed to gain only about 1-2 gflops (92 instead of 90 with 2400)
i know my ram isnt the best, i paid only $40 for it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/


would this be a server chip? the tdp is unbelievable

"this rumor is mostly based on false assumptions by the leaker. It's false since AMD doesn't has a 25nm process design planned for 2014 nor do they have plans to release a new socket for their FX line of processors.

Read more: http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/#ixzz2b44nqJvK
"

aw man...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> is that test dependent on ram speed? after looking at it more, i only have my NB at 2400 while yours is at 2600. i bet that is the difference
> 
> 
> 
> again not sure.
> 
> i apologize if that came off arrogant. wasn't ment that way.
> 
> I am actually curious why they are that high.
> 
> maybe that has something to do with the - results?
> 
> again not claiming stable, i still have to prime that profile before i can consider it stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i tested it at 2650 NB clock and i seemed to gain only about 1-2 gflops (92 instead of 90 with 2400)
> i know my ram isnt the best, i paid only $40 for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would this be a server chip? the tdp is unbelievable
> 
> "this rumor is mostly based on false assumptions by the leaker. It's false since AMD doesn't has a 25nm process design planned for 2014 nor do they have plans to release a new socket for their FX line of processors.
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/#ixzz2b44nqJvK
> "
> 
> aw man...
Click to expand...

what?, you did not here about AM4? hehehe


----------



## hugbhoi

What is the max voltage for a FX-8320?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugbhoi*
> 
> What is the max voltage for a FX-8320?


if you have cooling to handle it? higher then your board can put out.

afaik only the crosshair's can get beyond 1.7v

the 8150 that got the world record took over 2v 0.o (on LN2 or LH can't memebr which)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> negative results on ibt = not stable imo
> its interesting that you have almost 10% higher gflops than i do at the same clock speed. i wonder how that could be


With negative results you mean something like this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugbhoi*
> 
> What is the max voltage for a FX-8320?


Indeed depends on your cooling. With air i would say 1.5v if your ambient isn't too high.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL overkill on cooling!
> 
> 5.1ghz primed 1.6v 50*c socket 35*c core MAX
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we're not getting the entire story here lol. 1.6v and only 35c max? Come on now, fess up. Your setup (rad wise) isn't that much more than mine. Check back a few pages to my post of a 24 hr p95 run at 1.500v vcore in bios. Please help me to understand how you only deal with 35c max.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And should I set the CPU current control from 100% to 130% and allow it to draw more power? All these new settings.... Im a little lost in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would be totally clueless with a sabertooth or a crosshair based on the plethora of settings I have been presented with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes CPU Current Capability from 100% up to 130%.
> I'd also recommend the same for the Dram Current Capability.
> 
> Take your time to research in the links I posted. There's a lot of good info in there when it comes to the DIGI+ settings etc.
Click to expand...

I read your guide (after I had gotten to the point I am at now.) And I got similar settings to you. I'm currently at 140% cpu current. I find a lot of these Digi+ settings difficult to understand. I am trying to get 5GHz stable and I am nearly there. Just struggling with thermals I think, because the socket temps reach 70c and the CPU throttles. Will any of the Digi+ settings help me reduce the socket temp without effecting stability? CPU Phase control, CPU Power Response Control, CPU Power Duty Control, VRM Fixed Frequency mode and CPU Thermal Control? What are these how do they help me? Also VDDA voltage does not seem to be making much of a difference where I set it between 2.4-2.6.

Also I saw a poster above was getting 100 Giga FLOPS at 4.8 using IBT but I am only getting around 90 @ 5GHz.? Whats gone wrong here?


----------



## Alastair

Sorry double post.


----------



## darkelixa

Just about to buy the amd 8350. Will a noctua NH-C12P be good enough to keep the cpu below the e61 degrees all the time or will it get throttled alot?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Just about to buy the amd 8350. Will a noctua NH-C12P be good enough to keep the cpu below the e61 degrees all the time or will it get throttled alot?


Someone posted it earlier in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/18850

Here you go.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Just about to buy the amd 8350. Will a noctua NH-C12P be good enough to keep the cpu below the e61 degrees all the time or will it get throttled alot?


What MOBO are you using?


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/


And the original thread on chiphell has been deleted, go figure LOL


----------



## darkelixa

Will be the sabertooth 990fx rv2, was never a responce back about my cooler..


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Will be the sabertooth 990fx rv2, was never a responce back about my cooler..


Sorry I don't have enough knowledge of air coolers to make a recommendation.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just curious how far can you OC a CPU with that ambiant using liquid cooling


You can get over 5ghz with a water cooler


----------



## darkelixa

My last antec 920 leaked water so im a bit scared to try again


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> My last antec 920 leaked water so im a bit scared to try again


Just buy quality components and always run the loop outside the case first to check for leakage.


----------



## darkelixa

It leaked after a week, its an all in one unit


----------



## gertruude

Honey, I'm Home!!







thank you Sentinel!

@Darkielixa

If you really want to get into watercooling why don't you save up for a custom loop, you will not regret it and they are miles better than any all in one you can buy

It's well worth the money, a few of us in here took the plunge only this year and haven't looked back


----------



## Blackops_2

So will an 8320 @ 4.0+ bottleneck a 7970 @ 1125/1575? It's pretty bad on my 955 @ 3.6 but i would think in heavily threaded games like BF3, Crysis 3, and so on there wouldn't be any bottleneck?


----------



## darkelixa

Ah ok, i have a gigabyte 770 gtx not an 7970 as you do


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So will an 8320 @ 4.0+ bottleneck a 7970 @ 1125/1575? It's pretty bad on my 955 @ 3.6 but i would think in heavily threaded games like BF3, Crysis 3, and so on there wouldn't be any bottleneck?


No it will not unless its a really old game









Has anybody ever hit 5GHz with a 8320


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So will an 8320 @ 4.0+ bottleneck a 7970 @ 1125/1575? It's pretty bad on my 955 @ 3.6 but i would think in heavily threaded games like BF3, Crysis 3, and so on there wouldn't be any bottleneck?
> 
> 
> 
> No it will not unless its a really old game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever hit 5GHz with a 8320
Click to expand...

Trying hard. I'm in windows at 5GHz as I post this. Just need a little more stability according to OCCT.http://valid.canardpc.com/2881917


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Trying hard. I'm in windows at 5GHz as I post this. Just need a little more stability according to OCCT.http://valid.canardpc.com/2881917


Ok just keep me posted


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Trying hard. I'm in windows at 5GHz as I post this. Just need a little more stability according to OCCT.http://valid.canardpc.com/2881917
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just keep me posted
Click to expand...

Just got so many BIOS settings to tweak with....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No it will not unless its a really old game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever hit 5GHz with a 8320


I think kyadck the OP has a 8320 @ 5ghz, unless he sold it for a 8350


----------



## bond32

Well I decided to finally get prime stable with my new water cooling setup... Here are my results so far and yeah, its just a 6300 but I am still pleased. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well I decided to finally get prime stable with my new water cooling setup... Here are my results so far and yeah, its just a 6300 but I am still pleased. Let me know what you guys think.


Its only a 10 minute run

Prime heats the cpu up for well over 45mins to an hour

do an hour then come post









Before you pop off its a bloody great overclock, but if you want to wow me then u need to prime for over an hour then screenie the temps

I dont mean this in abad way but i wouldnt prime for ten mins then post temps


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just got so many BIOS settings to tweak with....


i bet lol


----------



## bond32

The point of this is for??? To see cooling capabilities? Other than multiple radiators there's nothing impressive about my setup. I'm just happy with a stable overclock. Running prime for an hour as opposed to 10 min on small fft shows nothing other than how well the cooling system is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its only a 10 minute run
> 
> Prime heats the cpu up for well over 45mins to an hour
> 
> do an hour then come post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you pop off its a bloody great overclock, but if you want to wow me then u need to prime for over an hour then screenie the temps
> 
> I dont mean this in abad way but i wouldnt prime for ten mins then post temps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The point of this is for??? To see cooling capabilities? Other than multiple radiators there's nothing impressive about my setup. I'm just happy with a stable overclock. Running prime for an hour as opposed to 10 min on small fft shows nothing other than how well the cooling system is.


Yes it will, whats the point of running prime for 10 mins to show what cooling is like?

u need to be an hour at least then post your temps....

you posted temps not me lol so yeah u are trying to show people what your cooling can do in 10mins prime?

i say pointless screenshot

do over an hour then post i bet your temps wont be the same


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No it will not unless its a really old game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever hit 5GHz with a 8320


5.2 i think


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The point of this is for??? To see cooling capabilities? Other than multiple radiators there's nothing impressive about my setup. I'm just happy with a stable overclock. Running prime for an hour as opposed to 10 min on small fft shows nothing other than how well the cooling system is.


It can also not be stable after an hr. 10 minutes doesn't prove stability. Most ppl recommend 8 hrs+


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes it will, whats the point of running prime for 10 mins to show what cooling is like?
> 
> u need to be an hour at least then post your temps....
> 
> you posted temps not me lol so yeah u are trying to show people what your cooling can do in 10mins prime?
> 
> i say pointless screenshot
> 
> do over an hour then post i bet your temps wont be the same


especially on water as it takes time for the water to saturate with heat... the reason why you want the water saturated is because who is going to game or do encoding for 10 minutes.. I know I game for a couple hours when I encode anythingvi do multiple sessions... albeit I run my system hot ... why.. cause I live dangerousely that is why I dont post my temps cause I dont want to give off the wrong impression also my gpus at 900mhz hit 82c aswell

just food for thought if you can get past the typos I hate editing my text on my phone with this forumn

welcome back gurty


----------



## bond32

8 hours is a little insane to me, but I am not opposed to trying. Other than temps, any input on clocks/frequencies? Haven't had much luck with this corsair ram.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> negative results on ibt = not stable imo
> its interesting that you have almost 10% higher gflops than i do at the same clock speed. i wonder how that could be
> 
> 
> 
> With negative results you mean something like this?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hugbhoi*
> 
> What is the max voltage for a FX-8320?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed depends on your cooling. With air i would say 1.5v if your ambient isn't too high.
Click to expand...

those are positive results.
however since they bounce from 80 to 100 gflops from run to run i would say you have something weird going on with it as well


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 8 hours is a little insane to me, but I am not opposed to trying. Other than temps, any input on clocks/frequencies? Haven't had much luck with this corsair ram.


cpu clocks look good for the voltage

as far as ram.. Ill have to look at it but there is an option on your board to adjust ram strength.. I have my set as high as possible.. I would check that out may help you push another100 to 200 mhz or drop your timings on the ram


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> especially on water as it takes time for the water to saturate with heat... the reason why you want the water saturated is because who is going to game or do encoding for 10 minutes.. I know I game for a couple hours when I encode anythingvi do multiple sessions... albeit I run my system hot ... why.. cause I live dangerousely that is why I dont post my temps cause I dont want to give off the wrong impression also my gpus at 900mhz hit 82c aswell
> 
> just food for thought if you can get past the typos I hate editing my text on my phone with this forumn
> 
> welcome back gurty


Good to be back mate! i missed you man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 8 hours is a little insane to me, but I am not opposed to trying. Other than temps, any input on clocks/frequencies? Haven't had much luck with this corsair ram.


I wasn't being off so dont think i was, im just trying to get through that 10mins isnt good, 8 hours is extreme though









Like I said earlier just over an hours prime is great, prime will crash mostly within 30mins and alot sooner if the OC is bad

Im pretty impressed to see your cpu at 5ghz (i didnt know it could hit it)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Good to be back mate! i missed you man
> I wasn't being off so dont think i was, im just trying to get through that 10mins isnt good, 8 hours is extreme though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier just over an hours prime is great, prime will crash mostly within 30mins and alot sooner if the OC is bad
> 
> Im pretty impressed to see your cpu at 5ghz (i didnt know it could hit it)


GERTIE IS BACK!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Good to be back mate! i missed you man
> I wasn't being off so dont think i was, im just trying to get through that 10mins isnt good, 8 hours is extreme though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier just over an hours prime is great, prime will crash mostly within 30mins and alot sooner if the OC is bad
> 
> Im pretty impressed to see your cpu at 5ghz (i didnt know it could hit it)
> 
> 
> 
> GERTIE IS BACK!
Click to expand...

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> There goes the neighborhood!


Its neighbourhood

Bloody yanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its neighbourhood
> 
> Bloody yanks


Welcome back you old man.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Welcome back you old man.


Thanks man but ive never been away really


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man but ive never been away really


Now... We just wait for Hurricane...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man but ive never been away really


aww ev3ryone turned all lush now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Now... We just wait for Hurricane...


im not sure whats happend to him but i hope he returns in a better mood as the mods are getting fed up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> aww ev3ryone turned all lush now


ofc 0they have, i was being pmed daily nearly and asking when im returning as the thread lost the funny side of it







true story!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im not sure whats happend to him but i hope he returns in a better mood as the mods are getting fed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofc 0they have, i was being pmed daily nearly and asking when im returning as the thread lost the funny side of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true story!


lol


----------



## Alastair

Any ideas how to keep socket temps down? I load at about 45C on the package but the socket is getting to 70c. This is with my EX280 rad. This is at my current 4.8 @1.575v settings


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ideas how to keep socket temps down? I load at about 45C on the package but the socket is getting to 70c. This is with my EX280 rad. This is at my current 4.8 @1.575v settings


WHY Are you running that high volts?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ideas how to keep socket temps down? I load at about 45C on the package but the socket is getting to 70c. This is with my EX280 rad. This is at my current 4.8 @1.575v settings


ouch ugh that voltage gets me almost 5.1.... is that voltage under load?

is this on the gd65?

as far as socket try pyluttin a fan one the vrms it should help.. or mode the case behind the board for a fan


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ideas how to keep socket temps down? I load at about 45C on the package but the socket is getting to 70c. This is with my EX280 rad. This is at my current 4.8 @1.575v settings
> 
> 
> 
> ouch ugh that voltage gets me almost 5.1.... is that voltage under load?
> 
> is this on the gd65?
> 
> as far as socket try pyluttin a fan one the vrms it should help.. or mode the case behind the board for a fan
Click to expand...

No its on my new Asus M5A990FX Pro R2.0. I can do all the way up to 4.8 with 1.525v. Minute I try push over that and BOOM!(metaphorical middle finger) Just wont go faster with volts or anything. That's why I was trying [email protected]

I am thinking I might have under catered with a 280mm rad.

Are you using a 8350 or 8320?


----------



## Alastair

The plethora of setting that I am presented with. Can any of the ASUS guru's provide me with some tips? This is currently what I have for 4.8GHz.






I am going for a combined overclock. That's why the DRAM settings are at 130% because once I have a stable processor I will try and get a lil' more speed out of my ram and memory controller.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugbhoi*
> 
> Hello, I recently just bought a gaming rig for the first time. I am needing help with learning how to overclock my system as this is all new to me.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX 8-CORE Processor (3.5GHZ w/16 MB Cache) - FX 8320
> GPU: HIS Radeon 7970 3GB GDDR5
> MOBO: Asus M5A97 R2.0
> CPU COOLER:Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> RAM: Vengeance 16 GB (2x8GB)
> Power Supply: 700 W Corsair Gaming Series
> Hard Drive: WD 1TB 7200 RPM SATA III w/ 64 MB cache
> 
> So first off my GPU came built in with a program to turn up the GPU clock and memory clock on the graphics card. So overclocking that has be working fine. But I really want to learn how to overclock my CPU through the BIOS. The AMD Vision Engine Control Center has an option to overdrive your CPU, but I have heard that it is unreliable to overclock from there, and in some cases has destroyed the CPU. Therefore, any input into how to go about overclocking my CPU would be awesome. I saw in this owners club that you have to post information about your MOBO and CPU but a lot of the figures were foreign to me. Moreover, if you need these figures then it would be appreciated if you would tell me how to go about getting them.


The Asus M5A97 is NOT a good motherboard. It does not have sufficient power phase control nor good heatsinks for the VRM's. Also your cpu fan is absoluterly terrible for overclocking with the Vishera FX cpu's. You will not get above 4.1or 4.2 GHZ on your on your overclock with that combination. It really does not pay to buy cheap motherboards and fans when overclocking is your goal. So what I recommend short of buying a better motherboards get a much better cpu fan and get good heatsinks for the Voltage Regulator Modules. If money is NOT a big issue buy at minimum a Gigabyte UD3 motherboard preferably with 990 FX chip set or even better a UD% Gigabyte or Asus Sabertooth r 2.0 motherboard and a H100i Corsair water cooling unit.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Asus M5A97 is NOT a good motherboard. It does not have sufficient power phase control nor good heatsinks for the VRM's. Also your cpu fan is absoluterly terrible for overclocking with the Vishera FX cpu's. You will not get above 4.1or 4.2 GHZ on your on your overclock with that combination. It really does not pay to buy cheap motherboards and fans when overclocking is your goal. So what I recommend short of buying a better motherboards get a much better cpu fan and get good heatsinks for the Voltage Regulator Modules. If money is NOT a big issue buy at minimum a Gigabyte UD3 motherboard preferably with 990 FX chip set or even better a UD% Gigabyte or Asus Sabertooth r 2.0 motherboard and a H100i Corsair water cooling unit.


Except the ASUS M5A97 EVO


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Asus M5A97 is NOT a good motherboard. It does not have sufficient power phase control nor good heatsinks for the VRM's. Also your cpu fan is absoluterly terrible for overclocking with the Vishera FX cpu's. You will not get above 4.1or 4.2 GHZ on your on your overclock with that combination. It really does not pay to buy cheap motherboards and fans when overclocking is your goal. So what I recommend short of buying a better motherboards get a much better cpu fan and get good heatsinks for the Voltage Regulator Modules. If money is NOT a big issue buy at minimum a Gigabyte UD3 motherboard preferably with 990 FX chip set or even better a UD% Gigabyte or Asus Sabertooth r 2.0 motherboard and a H100i Corsair water cooling unit.


I'd actually avoid the UD3, seeing the plethora of posters with issues with the board.

I've been speaking with this poster via PM, I think he want to only go as far at 4.0 or 4.1

so the combo essentially can do what he wants.. however doesn't change the fact there is better out there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Except the ASUS M5A97 EVO


??


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ??


Its the only good M5A97 board the rest suck and have (4+1)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man but ive never been away really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> You got the luv man. All our neigbourhoods are going to hell. Too many coppers.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man but ive never been away really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> You got the luv man. All our neigbourhoods are going to hell. Too many coppers.


----------



## Alastair

How good would you guys say the stability testing utility is that comes with the AMD overdrive software?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How good would you guys say the stability testing utility is that comes with the AMD overdrive software?


Dont use it.


----------



## hugbhoi

Does anyone know why I can't find the DIGI+ settings in my BIOS. I have an Asus M5A97 R2.0 with a FX-8320


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> those are positive results.
> however since they bounce from 80 to 100 gflops from run to run i would say you have something weird going on with it as well


or he was surfing web while he did it.... Orr any other forms of use
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ideas how to keep socket temps down? I load at about 45C on the package but the socket is getting to 70c. This is with my EX280 rad. This is at my current 4.8 @1.575v settings


fan at vrms and socket in back of mono if you can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dont use it.


lol


----------



## hugbhoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Asus M5A97 is NOT a good motherboard. It does not have sufficient power phase control nor good heatsinks for the VRM's. Also your cpu fan is absoluterly terrible for overclocking with the Vishera FX cpu's. You will not get above 4.1or 4.2 GHZ on your on your overclock with that combination. It really does not pay to buy cheap motherboards and fans when overclocking is your goal. So what I recommend short of buying a better motherboards get a much better cpu fan and get good heatsinks for the Voltage Regulator Modules. If money is NOT a big issue buy at minimum a Gigabyte UD3 motherboard preferably with 990 FX chip set or even better a UD% Gigabyte or Asus Sabertooth r 2.0 motherboard and a H100i Corsair water cooling unit.


The cooler master Hyper 212 EVO is a very popular after market cooler I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## 77Gerry84

So this maybe off topic slightly and I apologize if so. I'm finally upgrading my phenom II 820 to an 8320. I cant wait for it to arrive tomorrow. My question is if anyone knows how well my mobo will take to getting 5ghz. ( M5A99X EVO 990X AM3+ )


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hugbhoi*
> 
> The cooler master Hyper 212 EVO is a very popular after market cooler I don't know what you're talking about


Just because its popular doesnt mean its good. Like... Corsair RAM or Corsair Hydro series for example.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> So this maybe off topic slightly and I apologize if so. I'm finally upgrading my phenom II 820 to an 8320. I cant wait for it to arrive tomorrow. My question is if anyone knows how well my mobo will take to getting 5ghz. ( M5A99X EVO 990X AM3+ )


...

What cooling do you have?


----------



## d1nky

what would an 8350 @5ghz 1.61v full load be drawing in power?!

at around 1.61v and beyond my boards just turns off, needs to be drained then rebooted. ive tried curing it with more volts, as i thought it used to be crashing, but trips even faster.

someone said its OCP. ive read up a bit on overcurrent protection on the mosfets and some articles indicate that it can be altered.

im going to contact asrock to see if they got any benching bioses and can tell me max TDP levels of this board.

for anyone that hasnt read this

http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors


----------



## 77Gerry84

It will be on the stock cooler for a bit. I dont plan on clocking it on that, (still doing research on coolers). So far something like an h60 or h70 looks simple and therefore attractive. I dont need anything liquid though if my mobo cant do it in the first place.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> It will be on the stock cooler for a bit. I dont plan on clocking it on that, (still doing research on coolers). So far something like an h60 or h70 looks simple and therefore attractive. I dont need anything liquid though if my mobo cant do it in the first place.


You think you can get 5GHz on a H60 or a H70?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> It will be on the stock cooler for a bit. I dont plan on clocking it on that, (still doing research on coolers). So far something like an h60 or h70 looks simple and therefore attractive. I dont need anything liquid though if my mobo cant do it in the first place.


That would only allow 4.8 in cooling

with that board 4.8 may be the max youll get

to get 5 you need h100 or better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You think you can get 5GHz on a H60 or a H70?


now now


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How good would you guys say the stability testing utility is that comes with the AMD overdrive software?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont use it.
Click to expand...

I just want it to be stable for gaming. I don't fold so I don't need 24/7 stability day in and day out. At the most I will need about 6 hours. And even that is a bit excessive as I switch games often. So I need something that's representative of CPU stress under gaming.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You think you can get 5GHz on a H60 or a H70?


H60 Will do ~4.5 @ 62c if you have nice ambient temps... I know from experience... And that was with a Ultra kaze 3k!









H70, h80 - don't waste your time.... Go big air cooling or 240 rad AIO minimum or don't bother.... Oh and most don't hit 5ghz 24/7. You looking more realistically like 4.7 - 4.8.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No its on my new Asus M5A990FX Pro R2.0. I can do all the way up to 4.8 with 1.525v. Minute I try push over that and BOOM!(metaphorical middle finger) Just wont go faster with volts or anything. That's why I was trying [email protected]
> 
> I am thinking I might have under catered with a 280mm rad.
> 
> Are you using a 8350 or 8320?


way too much volts then

use aod stress testing if you love bsod







it is just not compareable tester


----------



## 77Gerry84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You think you can get 5GHz on a H60 or a H70?


Well considering your asking the question, I'm going to say "Nope"







As I said I'm still in the research stage. Ive dealt with my current cpu for 4 years now that locks up at 3.1ghz so even thinking about 5 is kinda foreign to me yet, you could even go as far as insane. I suppose I can start just by looking through members rigs that have hit this feat when I get that far. (thats the easy part) I'm just not seeing anyone using my board, or much info on it. Just curious if I can find someone who has experiance with the mobo.vishera combo.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> way too much volts then


Meh,

I have to run the same volts to get stable 4.8. I'm @ 4.875 right now with 1.536 volts under load. On fraction more on clock or less on voltage... and I'm seeing blue


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> So this maybe off topic slightly and I apologize if so. I'm finally upgrading my phenom II 820 to an 8320. I cant wait for it to arrive tomorrow. My question is if anyone knows how well my mobo will take to getting 5ghz. ( M5A99X EVO 990X AM3+ )


you WONT hit 5ghz on that mobo my friend

it is my old board and with watercooling and fx 8350 i could hit 5ghz but it would keep throttling

even with a fan on the vrms it would still throttle


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Meh,
> 
> I have to run the same volts to get stable 4.8. I'm @ 4.875 right now with 1.536 volts under load. On fraction more on clock or less on voltage... and I'm seeing blue


hrmmm that just seems high to me..


----------



## 77Gerry84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you WONT hit 5ghz on that mobo my friend
> 
> So I should more dream of 4.5 to 4.8 then? Thank you for the reply:thumb:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you WONT hit 5ghz on that mobo my friend
> 
> 
> 
> So I should more dream of 4.5 to 4.8 then? Thank you for the reply
Click to expand...

with that board yes


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> what would an 8350 @5ghz 1.61v full load be drawing in power?!
> 
> at around 1.61v and beyond my boards just turns off, needs to be drained then rebooted. ive tried curing it with more volts, as i thought it used to be crashing, but trips even faster.
> 
> someone said its OCP. ive read up a bit on overcurrent protection on the mosfets and some articles indicate that it can be altered.
> 
> im going to contact asrock to see if they got any benching bioses and can tell me max TDP levels of this board.
> 
> for anyone that hasnt read this
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors


I'd be willing to bet in the range of 230W

did the Fatality board get FX 9XXX certification? if so maybe those bios's will help?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hrmmm that just seems high to me..


It is and I wish I could do better... But a lot of chips are stuck at that wall. Temps dont get over 50c but it wont get stable otherwise. A lot of it is probably the board, no LLC.

But it's whatever


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> It is and I wish I could do better... But a lot of chips are stuck at that wall. Temps dont get over 50c but it wont get stable otherwise. A lot of it is probably the board, no LLC.
> 
> But it's whatever


not having llc does make it a challenge


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you WONT hit 5ghz on that mobo my friend
> 
> So I should more dream of 4.5 to 4.8 then? Thank you for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the one with the evo?
> 
> then aye 4.5/4.6 with the evo
> 
> nh d14 u looking at 4.8 primed or 4.9 just for gaming
Click to expand...


----------



## 77Gerry84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you the one with the evo?
> 
> then aye 4.5/4.6 with the evo
> 
> nh d14 u looking at 4.8 primed or 4.9 just for gaming


Gaming yes. BF4 is coming!


----------



## Red1776

I get 6.3GHz on my EVO @ 1.23v........yeah...yeah...it made the Kessel run in 12 Parsecs..

....I went too far didn't I?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I get 6.3GHz on my EVO @ 1.23v........yeah...yeah...it made the Kessel run in 12 Parsecs..
> 
> ....I went too far didn't I?


what was that guys name that did 5ghz on an evo lol ..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I get 6.3GHz on my EVO @ 1.23v........yeah...yeah...it made the Kessel run in 12 Parsecs..
> 
> ....I went too far didn't I?


No further then this lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what was that guys name that did 5ghz on an evo lol ..


you know who it was

SERKER!!!!!

http://www.overclock.net/u/264941/serker24

HIs final post months ago









Hi Everyone! Been a bit since I posted.I went out and tried Vishera for a bit.I am sad with it's results and sad about one of the forums I bantered with.Out of my league I suppose.It runs great out of the box, but the one I have is not nearly as rock solid as my 960T.For those that are thinking about the upgrade?You might get lucky and get a great chip...A great chip is what everyone should get though.In my opinion the FX-8350 is not a great chip.AMD. I am disappointed. 960T goes back in this board this week along with a water cooler.thumb.gif

Pratt springs to mind


----------



## wntrsnowg

I used to have my cores unparked on my 965 and saw a performance improvement. Any idea if unparking core is necessary / beneficial to an 8350?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I used to have my core unparked on my 965 and saw a performance improvement. Any idea if unparking core is necessary / beneficial to an 8350?


on windows 7 yes it makes a nice difference


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you know who it was
> 
> SERKER!!!!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/264941/serker24
> 
> HIs final post months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! Been a bit since I posted.I went out and tried Vishera for a bit.I am sad with it's results and sad about one of the forums I bantered with.Out of my league I suppose.It runs great out of the box, but the one I have is not nearly as rock solid as my 960T.For those that are thinking about the upgrade?You might get lucky and get a great chip...A great chip is what everyone should get though.In my opinion the FX-8350 is not a great chip.AMD. I am disappointed. 960T goes back in this board this week along with a water cooler.thumb.gif
> 
> Pratt springs to mind


lol I knew youd remember


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I used to have my core unparked on my 965 and saw a performance improvement. Any idea if unparking core is necessary / beneficial to an 8350?
> 
> 
> 
> on windows 7 yes it makes a nice difference
Click to expand...

a difference in what? i turned it on in the hope of saving power and havent noticed a difference in performance


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read your guide (after I had gotten to the point I am at now.) And I got similar settings to you. I'm currently at 140% cpu current. I find a lot of these Digi+ settings difficult to understand. I am trying to get 5GHz stable and I am nearly there. Just struggling with thermals I think, because the socket temps reach 70c and the CPU throttles. Will any of the Digi+ settings help me reduce the socket temp without effecting stability? CPU Phase control, CPU Power Response Control, CPU Power Duty Control, VRM Fixed Frequency mode and CPU Thermal Control? What are these how do they help me? Also VDDA voltage does not seem to be making much of a difference where I set it between 2.4-2.6.
> 
> Also I saw a poster above was getting 100 Giga FLOPS at 4.8 using IBT but I am only getting around 90 @ 5GHz.? Whats gone wrong here?


The DIGI+ settings require patience to learn as with any part of OCing, every setup has it's unique requirements.
Do NOT assume more is always better. I see this a lot and have done it myself. Over correcting/volting is never a good thing.
You'll find there's a very fine line (balance) where things click and work together, my advice is make small changes to only one setting and test.

If your socket temp is hitting 70c what are the cores running at?
Can you read VRM temps? My guess is you will need additional cooling for those at a minimum. An old case fan with zip ties etc does wonders if nothing else.
I agree, temps are most likely the issue and putting them in check will probably help you the most at this point.

CPU VDDA voltage isn't known to make much change on the Asus boards, more of a Gigabyte thing. Mine stays on auto.

Here is what I have for DIGI+ settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The difference in Gflops could be due to FSB or multiplier only OC or maybe even the actual test that was run. Were both tests you mentioned ran with the same setting (std, high, very high, maximum)?
Out of curiosity what are you stress testing with and how long?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> a difference in what? i turned it on in the hope of saving power and havent noticed a difference in performance


Put it this way, if you run windows 7 without the patches/or unparking cores then when u do you will notice win 7 running alot better programs running better, file transfers runnign quicker etc etc

even cinebench gives a better score unparking your cores


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

one does not simply unpark your cores and walk in to powersaving...

0.o


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> one does not simply unpark your cores and walk in to powersaving...
> 
> 0.o


lol he does because he is the most interesting man...

LOL


----------



## goku5868

...................................................................................................................









Well guys I have to RMA my CPU I feel liked the CPU sensors is making my Blue Galaxy Project have so many problems I'm not happy camper at the moment the CPU idle sensor 38C & Core 0# 18C or called package temp is higher the rest of the senors when I get home I take a picture of it. I'll show what I'm talking....


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys I have to RMA my CPU I feel liked the CPU sensors is making my Blue Galaxy Project have so many problems I'm not happy camper at the moment the CPU idle sensor 38C & Core 0# 18C or called package temp is higher the rest of the senors when I get home I take a picture of it. I'll show what I'm talking....


idle temp is always wrong, my idle is currently 23 degrees. its 32*c outside and easily 35*c+ in here. Ive seen it as low as 12*idle, its totally in-accurate until over 40* probably still innacurate until 50. What sort of problems is it causing you?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Sorry to sort of go off topic here but,

Does anyone know how an AX850 would fare with an 8350 @ 5.0-5.1ghz and two 770's in SLI? Along with a custom loop and a good amount of fans.

Appreciate any help


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Sorry to sort of go off topic here but,
> 
> Does anyone know how an AX850 would fare with an 8350 @ 5.0-5.1ghz and two 770's in SLI? Along with a custom loop and a good amount of fans.
> 
> Appreciate any help


I suggest you sell the glorified 680s first.


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> idle temp is always wrong, my idle is currently 23 degrees. its 32*c outside and easily 35*c+ in here. Ive seen it as low as 12*idle, its totally in-accurate until over 40* probably still innacurate until 50. What sort of problems is it causing you?


When its at stock speeds at full load pass 58C its not right...







Water Cooling the my system I don't get it....????


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> When its at stock speeds at full load pass 58C its not right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Cooling the my system I don't get it....????


What watercooling?


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What watercooling?


He is my specs for PC Computer
Blue Galaxy Project
XSPC Rasa CPU Water Block
XSPC Dual EX360 Radiators Push & Pull
The TripT Standard Bench Custom Black
Open Bench
AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Vishera Overclock at 4.5 GHz VCore 1.45v
Stable Idle 32C Load 55C CPU
Stable Idle 35C Load 47C GPU1 & Idle 35C Load 47C GPU2 Overclock at 900MHz 1.012v
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+
G.SKILL Aries,F3-1866C9D-8GAB,16GB,DDR3-1866MHz
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB Operating System
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Storage
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply
Dual SLI EVGA GTX560Ti's 1GB PCIe DDR5
Dual Triple Cooler Master R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 Excalibur 120mm
Dual Triple Logisys CF120BL 120mm Blue Quad LED


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> He is my specs for PC Computer
> Blue Galaxy Project
> XSPC Rasa CPU Water Block
> XSPC Dual EX360 Radiators Push & Pull
> The TripT Standard Bench Custom Black
> Open Bench
> AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core Vishera Overclock at 4.5 GHz VCore 1.45v
> Stable Idle 32C Load 55C CPU
> Stable Idle 35C Load 47C GPU1 & Idle 35C Load 47C GPU2 Overclock at 900MHz 1.012v
> Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+
> G.SKILL Aries,F3-1866C9D-8GAB,16GB,DDR3-1866MHz
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB Operating System
> Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB Storage
> SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W 80 Plus Platinum Modular Power Supply
> Dual SLI EVGA GTX560Ti's 1GB PCIe DDR5
> Dual Triple Cooler Master R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 Excalibur 120mm
> Dual Triple Logisys CF120BL 120mm Blue Quad LED


Oh so its not a H60 or something? Well idk then.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well 8320 is on the way


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> When its at stock speeds at full load pass 58C its not right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Cooling the my system I don't get it....????


What program are you using to read temps? Can we see a screen shot ?

If you are running at stock speeds and volts, then something isn't right.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> a difference in what? i turned it on in the hope of saving power and havent noticed a difference in performance
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way, if you run windows 7 without the patches/or unparking cores then when u do you will notice win 7 running alot better programs running better, file transfers runnign quicker etc etc
> 
> even cinebench gives a better score unparking your cores
Click to expand...

i just tested that and i get identical scores, 8.15
on windows 8 though


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh so its not a H60 or something? Well idk then.


Here is some pictures it can help u out ....









http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_009.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_013.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_018.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_021.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_023.jpg.html


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What program are you using to read temps? Can we see a screen shot ?
> 
> If you are running at stock speeds and volts, then something isn't right.


Here is with only 6 cores I disable one of the modules for testing just let u know...Everything is on auto only disable turbo feature....!

http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...y getting BSOD liked crazy/HWMonitor.jpg.html
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...laxy getting BSOD liked crazy/AIDA64.jpg.html


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Here is some pictures it can help u out ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_009.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_013.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_018.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_021.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_023.jpg.html


Oh thats awesome, what testbench is that?


----------



## cssorkinman

Cool as a cucumber ( 57F ) in those screenshots , nice bench









If it really is hitting 58C at stock, there is a problem with the flow or its not making good contact with the cpu.


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cool as a cucumber ( 57F ) in those screenshots , nice bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2,300 later....now broken......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it really is hitting 58C at stock, there is a problem with the flow or its not making good contact with the cpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh thats awesome, what testbench is that?


Made by Dwood Trip T Standard Test Bench one of kind he is not taking anymore orders very sad about that....


----------



## mackyboy026

Hi, i just got my 8320 last sunday and havent bought an aftermarket cooler yet(planning to buy CM hyper 212 evo, is it good?). I'm just wondering if the stock cooler is loud when running, not so loud but still noticeable. You can hear the hissing sound when you get close say 1 meter away. Is that normal?


----------



## Devildog83

58C is hot for stock, somethings wrong. My 2 cents is only worth 1/2 cent though because I am the least interesting man in the world.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> Hi, i just got my 8320 last sunday and havent bought an aftermarket cooler yet(planning to buy CM hyper 212 evo, is it good?). I'm just wondering if the stock cooler is loud when running, not so loud but still noticeable. You can hear the hissing sound when you get close say 1 meter away. Is that normal?


It will work if you like stock, or maybe turbo. Very middle of the road, at least that's what I gather from reading billions of tiny posts.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> Hi, i just got my 8320 last sunday and havent bought an aftermarket cooler yet(planning to buy CM hyper 212 evo, is it good?). I'm just wondering if the stock cooler is loud when running, not so loud but still noticeable. You can hear the hissing sound when you get close say 1 meter away. Is that normal?


stock cooler is super loud..

sound lieka turbine form 6ft away.

get something better then the evo.. PLEASE

big air (two towers, silver arrow, phanteks , etc.. or an AIO system)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Here is with only 6 cores I disable one of the modules for testing just let u know...Everything is on auto only disable turbo feature....!
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...y getting BSOD liked crazy/HWMonitor.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...laxy getting BSOD liked crazy/AIDA64.jpg.html


re mount your block.


----------



## mackyboy026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> stock cooler is super loud..
> 
> sound lieka turbine form 6ft away.
> 
> get something better then the evo.. PLEASE
> 
> big air (two towers, silver arrow, phanteks , etc.. or an AIO system)


what can you suggest man? please suggest me a good cooler budget type. I don't know much about cpu coolers. My current casing is Cooler Master N300 but planning to shift to NZXT Phantom 410 by next week. i don't want the water cooling type.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Its ugly... But it performs.


----------



## Devildog83

Getting this card for my birthday, at least that's the plan. Does anyone have an opinion on this card for the price?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=powercolor%20HD%207870%20devil


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> what can you suggest man? please suggest me a good cooler budget type. I don't know much about cpu coolers. My current casing is Cooler Master N300 but planning to shift to NZXT Phantom 410 by next week. i don't want the water cooling type.


I have a 212 hyper evo. My case has pretty good airflow and yesterday I finally managed to break 4.5 ghz stable on my 8320. (I.e. stable for me means 10 runs on IBT on maximum)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Getting this card for my birthday, at least that's the plan. Does anyone have an opinion on this card for the price?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=powercolor%20HD%207870%20devil


http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_558&item_id=058063

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_558&item_id=054057

i would say price is a touch high compared to other brands.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Its ugly... But it performs.


MY EYES....THEY BURNNNN!

















I happen to like those red fans


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> what can you suggest man? please suggest me a good cooler budget type. I don't know much about cpu coolers. My current casing is Cooler Master N300 but planning to shift to NZXT Phantom 410 by next week. i don't want the water cooling type.


with this processor budget air coolers won't take you far at all..

the Silver arrow or silver arrow extreme.

you could ask rangers what model Phanteks he has.

I personally have a Zalman cnps 14X, not exactly high end. but better then an evo. mines only a few degrees off the phanteks and silverarrow with half decent fans.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_558&item_id=058063
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_558&item_id=054057
> 
> i would say price is a touch high compared to other brands.


I like Asus personally but this has an 1100 Mhz core clock as opposed to 1000Mhz on the Asus plus 5000 Mhz effective memory as opposed to 4800 and it also comes with a very nice looking back-plate. I was thinking for the extra $20 it was worth it. Never used Powercolor so I don't know if the quality is there, that's why I am asking. Not sure about Sapphire either.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Getting this card for my birthday, at least that's the plan. Does anyone have an opinion on this card for the price?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501&Tpk=powercolor%20HD%207870%20devil


I couldn't bring myself to get a 7870 when I want a 7970. Why I got the 2nd 7770.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I like Asus personally but this has an 1100 Mhz core clock as opposed to 1000Mhz on the Asus plus 5000 Mhz effective memory as opposed to 4800 and it also comes with a very nice looking back-plate. I was thinking for the extra $20 it was worth it. Never used Powercolor so I don't know if the quality is there, that's why I am asking. Not sure about Sapphire either.


Poworcolor is great from everything I have read.


----------



## Rangerjr1

ASUS 7000 cards are terrible. Dont get them.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to get a 7870 when I want a 7970. Why I got the 2nd 7770.


Thanks, someday I will get a 7970 or even better but for now it's too pricey. I have a 7770 also but I hear it's better to have double the memory on a 256 bit card rather than 2 x 128. I will sell my MSI HD 7770 when I get a new card.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Poworcolor is great from everything I have read.


Good to know, if you watch the video in the link the back-plate looks killer and I won't have to look for one and the card really matches the motif.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good to know, if you watch the video in the link the back-plate looks killer and I won't have to look for one and the card really matches the motif.


Just dont buy ASUS.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I like Asus personally but this has an 1100 Mhz core clock as opposed to 1000Mhz on the Asus plus 5000 Mhz effective memory as opposed to 4800 and it also comes with a very nice looking back-plate. I was thinking for the extra $20 it was worth it. Never used Powercolor so I don't know if the quality is there, that's why I am asking. Not sure about Sapphire either.


sapphire is great longest running ATI board partner.

can't speak for asus, was just giving price reference of competitors


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just dont buy ASUS.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Lshuman

There is nothing wrong with ASUS, I have a killer 7770 2gb ASUS card and has never had one problem with it. I also had Powercolor also and that was a great card also.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sapphire is great longest running ATI board partner.
> 
> can't speak for asus, was just giving price reference of competitors


Many thanks!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Care to elaborate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with ASUS, I have a killer 7770 2gb ASUS card and has never had one problem with it. I also had Powercolor also and that was a great card also.


Dont buy 7000 cards with custom PCBs from ASUS. And no i dont care to elaborate because your attitude already implies you wont listen to me.

Just take my word for it.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dont buy 7000 cards with custom PCBs from ASUS. And no i dont care to elaborate because your attitude already implies you wont listen to me.
> 
> Just take my word for it.


It's luck of the draw my friend, there isn't any inherent design flaw in ASUS 7000 cards. I have used ASUS products for years and havn't been let down yet.

Sidenote: interestingly, ASUS auto corrects on my phone to anus. lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It's luck of the draw my friend, there isn't any inherent design flaw in ASUS 7000 cards. I have used ASUS products for years and havn't been let down yet.
> 
> Sidenote: interestingly, ASUS auto corrects on my phone to anus. lol


You got no idea what you're talking about do you? Im not talking about the ability to OC. I never even mentioned OC.

And i wasnt talking about reference cards. Im talking about custom cards.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You got no idea what you're talking about do you? Im not talking about the ability to OC. I never even mentioned OC.
> 
> And i wasnt talking about reference cards. Im talking about custom cards.


Uhh, what? I made no mention of OCing, were you trying to reply to someone else? And I have some experience with Asus 7000 series cards because my friend has a pair of 7770's in crossfire. She's been using it for almost a year with no problems.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Uhh, what? I made no mention of OCing, were you trying to reply to someone else? And I have some experience with Asus 7000 series cards because my friend has a pair of 7770's in crossfire. She's been using it for almost a year with no problems.


Honestly; Who CARES when its low end 7770 cards? When you're going to pay for expensive 7970s you'd want the good ones. Im not getting into why Custom ASUS 7950-70 cards are inferior.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Honestly; Who CARES when its low end 7770 cards? When you're going to pay for expensive 7970s you'd want the good ones. Im not getting into why Custom ASUS 7950-70 cards are inferior.


Fine then new topic. I'm off work tomorrow and was thinking of running some comparison benchmarks between my 8320 and old Athlon 2 450/ Phenom 2 B50. Ill probobly post the results here if my crippling laziness doesn't result in my just playing through my new steam sale purchases or laying in the pool drinking. Thoughts?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dont buy 7000 cards with custom PCBs from ASUS. And no i dont care to elaborate because your attitude already implies you wont listen to me.
> 
> Just take my word for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Honestly; Who CARES when its low end 7770 cards? When you're going to pay for expensive 7970s you'd want the good ones. Im not getting into why Custom ASUS 7950-70 cards are inferior.


Instead of beating about the bush about the 7000 series custom PCBs, just tell us what's wrong then. You mentioned 7000 series cards yet you don't CARE about the 7770?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Instead of beating about the bush about the 7000 series custom PCBs, just tell us what's wrong then. You mentioned 7000 series cards yet you don't CARE about the 7770?


You have the Matrix. You should know unless you're too inexperienced to differ quality from crap.

Edit: Oh never mind, nailed the coffin when i saw your Vengeance RAM and Corsair H100.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> It is and I wish I could do better... But a lot of chips are stuck at that wall. Temps dont get over 50c but it wont get stable otherwise. A lot of it is probably the board, no LLC.
> 
> But it's whatever


im wondering if you use fsb and cpu multiplier to over clock or just multiplier ?. any adjustment i make to fsb fails before i get to windows


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You have the Matrix. You should know unless you're too inexperienced to differ quality from crap.


I never disagreed or agreed with your statement about their PCBs. I wanted to hear your input and instead all I'm getting is rantings. I can't take anything productive from your statements when all you've been doing is beating about the bush about ASUS's custom PCBs.

Edit: Oh and of course, personal attacks on people's rigs as if yours is the superior choice


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Instead of beating about the bush about the 7000 series custom PCBs, just tell us what's wrong then. You mentioned 7000 series cards yet you don't CARE about the 7770?


Just ignore him, he does this alot.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Just ignore him, he does this alot.


I figured long ago. I have no idea why I decided to poke my head into this.
*leaves*


----------



## Rangerjr1

Why ASUS 7000 Custom cards are crap (Matrix in particular this time):

1. You are forced to use GPU Tweak.
2. The premium price doesn't match the quality for reasons ill mention later.
3. The extra phases doesn't help the ocing. Not even on DICE or Nitrogen. The reference cards have enough phases to do 1.6-1.8GHz on core.
4. Its hard to find waterblocks for them.
5. The cooler sucks.
6. Voltage buttons on the card doesn't do ANYTHING.
7. The lights on the card is annoying, you can't disable it or use a static color. You would have to disconnect the lights cable from the PCB to disable it.
8. Its advertised as the best overclocker on the market. Which it is not.
9. GPU Tweak has loads of bugs.
10. Boost bios.
11. May be wrong, but so far most Matrix cards have low asic (So its good for DICE and Nitrogen) But THAT DOES NOT MATTER. Because reference cards can do just as well on those cooling options. And because of the low asic it will scale like crap on air. GG you just wasted a ton of money on a massively over-rated product.

I try to steer beginners away from ASUS cards, and all you do is doubt my knowledge and start asking questions. Which will make the person im helping unsure of the subject. Leave it be. Ive had the Matrix, i snapped it in half (Check tsm106 profile pic) and bought a reference card.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> idle temp is always wrong, my idle is currently 23 degrees. its 32*c outside and easily 35*c+ in here. Ive seen it as low as 12*idle, its totally in-accurate until over 40* probably still innacurate until 50. What sort of problems is it causing you?


now that makes sense its much steadier after 40, the temps are bouncing all over from 12 to 25 at idle....thought it was just me.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why ASUS 7000 Custom cards are crap (Matrix in particular this time):
> 
> 1. You are forced to use GPU Tweak.
> 2. The premium price doesn't match the quality for reasons ill mention later.
> 3. The extra phases doesn't help the ocing. Not even on DICE or Nitrogen. The reference cards have enough phases to do 1.6-1.8GHz on core.
> 4. Its hard to find waterblocks for them.
> 5. The cooler sucks.
> 6. Voltage buttons on the card doesn't do ANYTHING.
> 7. The lights on the card is annoying, you can't disable it or use a static color. You would have to disconnect the lights cable from the PCB to disable it.
> 8. Its advertised as the best overclocker on the market. Which it is not.
> 9. GPU Tweak has loads of bugs.
> 10. Boost bios.
> 11. May be wrong, but so far most Matrix cards have low asic (So its good for DICE and Nitrogen) But THAT DOES NOT MATTER. Because reference cards can do just as well on those cooling options. And because of the low asic it will scale like crap on air. GG you just wasted a ton of money on a massively over-rated product.


See? If you had answered this from the start, I would have read through and agreed with you, especially on the Matrix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I try to steer beginners away from ASUS cards, and all you do is doubt my knowledge and start asking questions. Which will make the person im helping unsure of the subject. Leave it be. Ive had the Matrix, i snapped it in half (Check tsm106 profile pic) and bought a reference card.


I'm sorry? I never doubted your knowledge. You never enlightened me from the start when you did not recommend the Asus card to people. You just told them not to buy it without even elaborating about whats bad about their PCBs. Had you decided to tell them whats wrong about their cards, people like me with the matrix, can agree with your statements about how bad Asus's GPU PCBs are.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> See? If you had answered this from the start, I would have read through and agreed with you, especially on the Matrix.
> I'm sorry? I never doubted your knowledge. You never enlightened me from the start when you did not recommend the Asus card to people. You just told them not to buy it without even elaborating about whats bad about their PCBs. Had you decided to tell them whats wrong about their cards, people like me with the matrix, can agree with your statements about how bad Asus's GPU PCBs are.


Im sorry, i assumed you where going to disagree with me from the start which is why i attacked you like that. Again, sorry.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Here is some pictures it can help u out ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_009.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_013.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_018.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_021.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_023.jpg.html


nice setup makes me drool a little....


----------



## RustySocket

ive abandoned all hope of getting my 8320 to be stable at 4.8....3.5 ghz to 4.6 stable is good enough for this gimp.....night all


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im sorry, i assumed you where going to disagree with me from the start which is why i attacked you like that. Again, sorry.










We're cool.

Anyway, I've been waiting forever to change out my Matrix. Eagerly waiting for the 9970 cards to be announced very very soon and hopefully shipped to retailers.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're cool.
> 
> Anyway, I've been waiting forever to change out my Matrix. Eagerly waiting for the 9970 cards to be announced very very soon and hopefully shipped to retailers.


You see? No one is ever satisfied with their Matrix cards lol.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> what can you suggest man? please suggest me a good cooler budget type. I don't know much about cpu coolers. My current casing is Cooler Master N300 but planning to shift to NZXT Phantom 410 by next week. i don't want the water cooling type.


Using the 8350 with a CM 212 evo and its not good for pushing it. Got 4.3ghz p95/ibt avx stable could push 4.4 with 2 fans. If your not looking to overclock much or your pushing a 8320 to around 4.3ghz thats about what you will probably get on it, depending on your mobo.

If you have the room you will hands down be happier with a bigger better cooler like:

Noctua NH-D14
phanteks ph-tc14pe
or The thermalright silver arrow (extreme version better)

If you dont have the room you would be better off with a water cooler most smaller air coolers arent gonna handle the FX-8XXX series at much better then stock (atleast not without major fan upgrades that cost equal to getting the better cooler)

If your broke you should still save a bit and even get a used version of the above. You wont regret it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Using the 8350 with a CM 212 evo and its not good for pushing it. Got 4.3ghz p95/ibt avx stable could push 4.4 with 2 fans. If your not looking to overclock much or your pushing a 8320 to around 4.3ghz thats about what you will probably get on it, depending on your mobo.
> 
> If you have the room you will hands down be happier with a bigger better cooler like:
> 
> Noctua NH-D14
> phanteks ph-tc14pe
> or The thermalright silver arrow (extreme version better)
> 
> If you dont have the room you would be better off with a water cooler most smaller air coolers arent gonna handle the FX-8XXX series at much better then stock (atleast not without major fan upgrades that cost equal to getting the better cooler)
> 
> If your broke you should still save a bit and even get a used version of the above. You wont regret it.


One of your better posts.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Using the 8350 with a CM 212 evo and its not good for pushing it. Got 4.3ghz p95/ibt avx stable could push 4.4 with 2 fans. If your not looking to overclock much or your pushing a 8320 to around 4.3ghz thats about what you will probably get on it, depending on your mobo.
> 
> If you have the room you will hands down be happier with a bigger better cooler like:
> 
> Noctua NH-D14
> phanteks ph-tc14pe
> or The thermalright silver arrow (extreme version better)
> 
> If you dont have the room you would be better off with a water cooler most smaller air coolers arent gonna handle the FX-8XXX series at much better then stock (atleast not without major fan upgrades that cost equal to getting the better cooler)
> 
> If your broke you should still save a bit and even get a used version of the above. You wont regret it.


The h100i or h80i are good performers as well if you want to go closed loop water coolers.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Package Temp
> 
> 
> 
> What's that monitor?
> 
> Haven't seen that before
Click to expand...

Not done reading the pile of pages that got conjured since yesterday...
In case none gave a more complete explanation;

From what I understand, "Package Temp" should be more or less the temperature of the actual chunk of die/PCB/IHS, thus "package" temp. The sensor itself seems to be around the back of the socket, since having a fan blowing directly on the CPU backplate helps decrease the temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this is effing me off, ive moved my rig since this morning when i was priming. i ran 25mins or so of 5.1ghz and now it wont bludy run the same.


Me and Mezmenir experienced similar behavior with the Crosshair V Formula-Z and CPU clock speed above 4.9Ghz; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. same settings and all.
Seems to be something to do with the bios. Older versions didn't do it, but they had mad droop/spikes, so I can't recommend them anyway.
Quote:


> *does anyone know how i can improve the TDP limits of the mobo?!* it just turns off when at near 1.6v 5+ghz after a few mins of prime, the mobo shuts off and needs to be drained of power then rebooted. someone said its OCP limits on power draw.


I see a Crosshair; Are you using both of the CPU ATX pins (8 pin and 6 pin)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anyone else see this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-phenom-iv-x12-170-baeca-25nm-cpu-leaked-features-12-cores-6-ghz-core-clock-am4-socket-compatbility/
> 
> 
> 
> never heared of this , looking quite impressive though...*.and the TDP is....hm...very surprising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Not so much, ever looked AMD Opteron up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The point of this is for??? To see cooling capabilities? Other than multiple radiators there's nothing impressive about my setup. I'm just happy with a stable overclock. Running prime for an hour as opposed to 10 min on small fft shows nothing other than how well the cooling system is.
> 
> 
> 
> It can also not be stable after an hr. 10 minutes doesn't prove stability. Most ppl recommend 8 hrs+
Click to expand...

Prime95 isn't a heat generator. It's a prime numbers finder (which also features a "torture test"). if it can't do prime95 *indefinitely* you risk corrupting everything your cpu works on since it will generate wrong float numbers, if it doesn'T crash.

If you don't want to run prime95 for too long, there is a custom setting, you can skip directly to the tests that interests you by entering the values manually. (I forgot which they were someone needs to help me on that one).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@ranger

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2012/6/18/the-4k-graphics-card-shootout.aspx


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ranger
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2012/6/18/the-4k-graphics-card-shootout.aspx


I didn't read anything, i only looked at the benchmark charts. I have a couple of things id like to say about them:

1. BF3 is cherry-picked in Nvidias favor.
2. Barely wins even though its BF3.
3. 680 overclocks it self to 1200 and over easily due to boost. And i assume the 7970 is at 925 or 1GHz because its not specified otherwise, and they never really bench other clocks. So 925-1000 vs 1200-1300 on core? Yep really fair and very pathetic of Nvidia to lose ( or barely win in some cases) with a 200-250MHz core advantage.
4. The 7970 won when they cranked all the settings to ultra on a 4k res. Only proves that the 7970 is supperior because of its raw horsepower.

GK104 owners bow in the dust of 7970.

GK104s are pathetic.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 1. BF3 is cherry-picked in Nvidias favor.
> 2. Barely wins even though its BF3.
> 3. 680 overclocks it self to 1200 and over easily due to boost. And i assume the 7970 is at 925 or 1GHz because its not specified otherwise, and they never really bench other clocks. So 925-1000 vs 1200-1300 on core? Yep really fair and very pathetic of Nvidia to lose ( or barely win in some cases) with a 200-250MHz core advantage.
> 4. The 7970 won when they cranked all the settings to ultra on a 4k res. Only proves that the 7970 is supperior because of its raw horsepower.
> 
> GK104 owners bow in the dust of 7970.
> GK104s are pathetic.


I think that anyone who took time to look into AMD graphic cards knows that the main thing that makes them not better is proprietary technologies by nVidia who are imposing their fake superiority.
Sure, they got hardware frame rating control, and smaller power consumption, but the AMD GPUs raw power always has been AMD HD series' strength. Too bad the drivers are junk and that noone wants to spend the time to code correct openGL code. (because Nvidia's openGL implementation is *all* but standard.)
btw, I'm not too much impressed by GK* on the technological level. It seems "cheap". The only Kepler gpu who has my respect is GK110 (Titan/780).
Also, GK106 SLI isn't too bad, but I clearly have a cpu bottleneck under 4.7GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> No gpu overclock for now...
> [email protected] 4.7Ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1039940


more replies from posts I'm catching up -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Here is some pictures it can help u out ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: glorious snip
> 
> 
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_009.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_013.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_018.jpg.html
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_021.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gohan5868/media/Blue Galaxy Project/IMG_023.jpg.html


Cases are overrated anyway















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I try to steer beginners away from ASUS cards


How's my ASUS galore?










...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read your guide (after I had gotten to the point I am at now.) And I got similar settings to you. I'm currently at 140% cpu current. I find a lot of these Digi+ settings difficult to understand. I am trying to get 5GHz stable and I am nearly there. Just struggling with thermals I think, because the socket temps reach 70c and the CPU throttles. Will any of the Digi+ settings help me reduce the socket temp without effecting stability? CPU Phase control, CPU Power Response Control, CPU Power Duty Control, VRM Fixed Frequency mode and CPU Thermal Control? What are these how do they help me? Also VDDA voltage does not seem to be making much of a difference where I set it between 2.4-2.6.
> 
> Also I saw a poster above was getting 100 Giga FLOPS at 4.8 using IBT but I am only getting around 90 @ 5GHz.? Whats gone wrong here?
> 
> 
> 
> The DIGI+ settings require patience to learn as with any part of OCing, every setup has it's unique requirements.
> Do NOT assume more is always better. I see this a lot and have done it myself. Over correcting/volting is never a good thing.
> You'll find there's a very fine line (balance) where things click and work together, my advice is make small changes to only one setting and test.
> 
> If your socket temp is hitting 70c what are the cores running at?
> Can you read VRM temps? My guess is you will need additional cooling for those at a minimum. An old case fan with zip ties etc does wonders if nothing else.
> I agree, temps are most likely the issue and putting them in check will probably help you the most at this point.
> 
> CPU VDDA voltage isn't known to make much change on the Asus boards, more of a Gigabyte thing. Mine stays on auto.
> 
> Here is what I have for DIGI+ settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference in Gflops could be due to FSB or multiplier only OC or maybe even the actual test that was run. Were both tests you mentioned ran with the same setting (std, high, very high, maximum)?
> Out of curiosity what are you stress testing with and how long?
Click to expand...

At this point it is just multi. When I have things dialed in I will go for a combined clock on the NB and the CPU. Which means I will at some point be using a higher Bclck. Core temps don't get beyond 50C


----------



## marioselef

hi everyone i am new member and i wanted to ask you something...with amd fx 8350 8 gb 1600 and msi 6790 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b575/msi-hd-6790-oc.html can i run battlefield 4 on full graphics on hd ? and what graphics may i run crysis 3? thanks and sorry for my english ¨)


----------



## Blackops_2

You should be able to run BF3 with most settings on high if not all, no AA, SSAO, 1xAF, AA post off, and no motion blur. That's what i've always ran on my 470 which isn't too far ahead of your 6790, looks and plays great. I'm not sure about Crysis it's just a resource hog all around.


----------



## marioselef

thanks for replying....now i have the same card but with 4 gb ddr2 800 and intel core 2 duo and bf3 i played with medium setting and i got 30-35 fps.....always on 1920x1080


----------



## Alastair

Will having MOAR RADIATOR help with socket temps. I am thinking of having a 360mm top and a 280 at the bottom. will 360mm and 280mm be enough for CPU and 2 overclocked 6850's (using a GPU only block)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will having MOAR RADIATOR help with socket temps. I am thinking of having a 360mm top and a 280 at the bottom. will 360mm and 280mm be enough for CPU and 2 overclocked 6850's (using a GPU only block)


1 word lol

OVERKILL


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will having MOAR RADIATOR help with socket temps. I am thinking of having a 360mm top and a 280 at the bottom. will 360mm and 280mm be enough for CPU and 2 overclocked 6850's (using a GPU only block)
> 
> 
> 
> 1 word lol
> 
> OVERKILL
Click to expand...

You think so? I have 1 280mm rad doing CPU. And the core temps seem to be under control but the socket is not. It seems to be the only thing holding me back from 5GHz. I don't have enough space to run a fan behind the mobo. I want to add my 2 GPU's to the loop and I had originally planned for 2 280mm rads. My phantom 820 can take a 360mm so I was wondering why not? Will moar rad help socket temps. Or do I have to go through the effort of strapping fans to my mobo?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will having MOAR RADIATOR help with socket temps. I am thinking of having a 360mm top and a 280 at the bottom. will 360mm and 280mm be enough for CPU and 2 overclocked 6850's (using a GPU only block)


For a single CPU, I would say "your core temp will be so low that the package temp will not matter much***, but if you add two gpu... I guess it's "okay". I'm not an expert, though.
To answer your question: More radiators won't hurt, they'll bring the water temp down, as long as it's not already at ambient temperature (it can't really go lower due to properties of water) but it won't do much to the package temp itself. At some point, package temp is less relevant***, since it can become way hotter than the important parts (cpu silicon, mostly) who are cooled with the water block. A fan at the back of the socket will have better results _on the package temp_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Or do I have to go through the effort of strapping fans to my mobo?


You can cut a hole at the back panel (+ 4 holes for screws), too.

***: At some point it starts being important, because the CPU will throttle if it reaches 70C. Just keep it under 65C and it's safe.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will having MOAR RADIATOR help with socket temps. I am thinking of having a 360mm top and a 280 at the bottom. will 360mm and 280mm be enough for CPU and 2 overclocked 6850's (using a GPU only block)
> 
> 
> 
> For a single CPU, I would say "your core temp will be so low that the package temp will not matter much***, but if you add two gpu... I guess it's "okay". I'm not an expert, though.
> To answer your question: More radiators won't hurt, they'll bring the water temp down, as long as it's not already at ambient temperature (it can't really go lower due to properties of water) but it won't do much to the package temp itself. At some point, package temp is less relevant***, since it can become way hotter than the important parts (cpu silicon, mostly) who are cooled with the water block. A fan at the back of the socket will have better results _on the package temp_.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Or do I have to go through the effort of strapping fans to my mobo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cut a hole at the back panel (+ 4 holes for screws), too.
> 
> ***: At some point it starts being important, because the CPU will throttle if it reaches 70C. Just keep it under 65C and it's safe.
Click to expand...

If I do that to my back panel I will have to use a 15mm slim fan as there isn't much space back there directly behind the mobo.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You think so? I have 1 280mm rad doing CPU. And the core temps seem to be under control but the socket is not. It seems to be the only thing holding me back from 5GHz. I don't have enough space to run a fan behind the mobo. I want to add my 2 GPU's to the loop and I had originally planned for 2 280mm rads. My phantom 820 can take a 360mm so I was wondering why not? Will moar rad help socket temps. Or do I have to go through the effort of strapping fans to my mobo?


moar rads will help with temps overall yes, if you have a good enough pump to pump it through the rads


----------



## Red1776

Well lets not get carried away with the radiators now...


----------



## Alastair

I don't think the VRM sink needs a fan as its joined to the NB with a heatpipe and I have my fans set up in a way that both should be getting some cool air. I don't want to go sticking a fans to the VRM's. You'll probably laugh but that's really going to screw with the aesthetics. I built this machine to be beautiful and powerful. Its just socket temps. Even going down to 4.7 @1.5v and they eventually reach 72c and throttling starts to happen.


I can put 280 rad at the bottom of the case.


----------



## d1nky

Overkill is fun.... and its ''futurproofing''

i got some screenshots to come but im kind of annoyed i keep killing the board before i hit temp walls, i have about 20*c to play with even after an hour of prime!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Overkill is fun.... and its ''futurproofing''
> 
> i got some screenshots to come but im kind of annoyed i keep killing the board before i hit temp walls, i have about 20*c to play with even after an hour of prime!!


Can you send some pics of your cooling? Maybe I can get something out of it by looking at your setup


----------



## darkelixa

So I emailed Computer Alliance today and only asked if its okay to pay via credit card to get the goods delievered to my work place and I get back,

You have been asking about this CPU and Motherboard combination now for 2 weeks for price and delivery sometimes, sometimes emailing 6 times in the same day. If you want to go ahead with the order please place the order, if you want it shipped to your work address you will need to pay via Direct Deposit or BPAY. I might be sounding abrupt in this email but please understand we all have work to do here.

I think I should pay the extra and just order it elsewhere?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So I emailed Computer Alliance today and only asked if its okay to pay via credit card to get the goods delievered to my work place and I get back,
> 
> You have been asking about this CPU and Motherboard combination now for 2 weeks for price and delivery sometimes, sometimes emailing 6 times in the same day. If you want to go ahead with the order please place the order, if you want it shipped to your work address you will need to pay via Direct Deposit or BPAY. I might be sounding abrupt in this email but please understand we all have work to do here.
> 
> I think I should pay the extra and just order it elsewhere?


I would order elsewhere and i would send him the crappiest email back. who cares how long u been asking questions,

they should be only interested in the sale and not to complain that you been emailing them.

Sounds like ranger could get a job there easily


----------



## darkelixa

You would think someone asking a few times some questions to a supplier they would be interested in selling the goods to you and then I get a responce back like that, well f me what a joke


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would order elsewhere and i would send him the crappiest email back. who cares how long u been asking questions,
> 
> they should be only interested in the sale and not to complain that you been emailing them.
> 
> Sounds like ranger could get a job there easily


lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ok, so i've started researching a new PSU and i'd like to ask some opinions.

right now i'm looking at 850W modular, this SHOULD suit my needs for a while. Looking at the top tier of this power class.

so far i've come down to these three.

XFX Black Edition 850w
Corsair AX850
Corsair HX850

out of the three, two are seasonic., the HX is the only that isn't seasonic.

So somethings i'm looking for in this power supply.

I'm gunna need about 3 8pin pcie connectors and 3 6pin pcie connectors,
so that i'm not hampered for gpu power configuration options,
i'm gunna need a 8pin EPS and a 4pin for the motherboard as well as the compulsory 20+4 and the normal amount of sata/molexs.

seeing as these are the top psus in their range i would assume the all have the proper connections for this. (i'm horribly dyslexic, and those spec sheets are a handful and a half)

My main question being. Is there any major performance differences etc. other things like that?
thanks

PS: i don't care bout gold:silverlatinum ratings. its 9 cents a KWH here at peak hours. off peak is 6cent. so the minor differences in efficentcy are not an issue in anyway


----------



## Alastair

So I start a Prime run of small FFT's at 4.8GHz (200x24) at 1.5v. In about 4 mins socket temps reach 72C and throttling starts. My Core/Package temp casually plods along at 45C. What's the deal? Would it be worth my time to put MX-4 on the Northbridge-VRM heatsink? Or is the stock stuff ok? I used to do it on my MSI GD-65 board for the NB and it made a bit of a difference


----------



## d1nky

my XFX 1050w has eps (8 pin connection) and 8 pin cpu out with splitter to 4pin.

also has 3 Pcie. 80gold cert. hybrid fan mode, stays quiet and cool. and is a frickkin beast!

the 850w and 1050w price difference is minimal, also allows for better oc headroom on 3 way cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I start a Prime run of small FFT's at 4.8GHz (200x24) at 1.5v. In about 4 mins socket temps reach 72C and throttling starts. My Core/Package temp casually plods along at 45C. What's the deal?


small FFTs generates most heat. like 10*c more than full blend after 20mins


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> my XFX 1050w has eps (8 pin connection) and 8 pin cpu out with splitter to 4pin.
> 
> also has 3 Pcie. 80gold cert. hybrid fan mode, stays quiet and cool. and is a frickkin beast!
> 
> the 850w and 1050w price difference is minimal, also allows for better oc headroom on 3 way cards.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I start a Prime run of small FFT's at 4.8GHz (200x24) at 1.5v. In about 4 mins socket temps reach 72C and throttling starts. My Core/Package temp casually plods along at 45C. What's the deal?
> 
> 
> 
> small FFTs generates most heat. like 10*c more than full blend after 20mins
Click to expand...

I see. Well on small FFT it seems 4.7 at 1.475v is good in temps. Ill try running a blend test later. Between blend and small which is best for stability testing? Or AVX IBT?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok, so i've started researching a new PSU and i'd like to ask some opinions.
> 
> right now i'm looking at 850W modular, this SHOULD suit my needs for a while. Looking at the top tier of this power class.
> 
> so far i've come down to these three.
> 
> XFX Black Edition 850w
> Corsair AX850
> Corsair HX850
> 
> out of the three, two are seasonic., the HX is the only that isn't seasonic.
> 
> So somethings i'm looking for in this power supply.
> 
> I'm gunna need about 3 8pin pcie connectors and 3 6pin pcie connectors,
> so that i'm not hampered for gpu power configuration options,
> i'm gunna need a 8pin EPS and a 4pin for the motherboard as well as the compulsory 20+4 and the normal amount of sata/molexs.
> 
> seeing as these are the top psus in their range i would assume the all have the proper connections for this. (i'm horribly dyslexic, and those spec sheets are a handful and a half)
> 
> My main question being. Is there any major performance differences etc. other things like that?
> thanks
> 
> PS: i don't care bout gold:silverlatinum ratings. its 9 cents a KWH here at peak hours. off peak is 6cent. so the minor differences in efficentcy are not an issue in anyway


Then don't get the HX.









Both the XFX and AX are good units. I think Corsair has better support personaly, And the Corsair's cables are straight black, but the difference is minimal.

They both have four (4) 6+2 pin PCI-e connectors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> my XFX 1050w has eps (8 pin connection) and 8 pin cpu out with splitter to 4pin.
> 
> also has 3 Pcie. 80gold cert. hybrid fan mode, stays quiet and cool. and is a frickkin beast!
> 
> the 850w and 1050w price difference is minimal, also allows for better oc headroom on 3 way cards.


^ Or do that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

thanks D1nky and Kyad.

1050 defiantly looks like a better deal

the cheapest one of the bunch around here(not counting the fallacy of mail in rebate) is the SS x-1050 and it fits the bill perfectly.

cept outta stock at my store.

FYI: reasons for buying local, members points, the road these guys are on is being ripped up and "fixed" by the town so the business helps. plus i get to boost a friend's sales figures.

multi win. just have to wait for stock


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thanks D1nky and Kyad.
> 
> 1050 defiantly looks like a better deal
> 
> the cheapest one of the bunch around here(not counting the fallacy of mail in rebate) is the SS x-1050 and it fits the bill perfectly.
> 
> cept outta stock at my store.
> 
> FYI: reasons for buying local, members points, the road these guys are on is being ripped up and "fixed" by the town so the business helps. plus i get to boost a friend's sales figures.
> 
> multi win. just have to wait for stock


no worries, yea i love this PSU. its never ever got hot. even while the rig was overclocked and folding in the heat. well to jump on the seasonic thing, johnny guru has a decent review on it and says it looks like a seasonic inside.

and i dont get how XFX have priced these, when i was looking the 850w was about £15 less. maybe its to encourage people to get these OEMs of seasonic.


----------



## gertruude

I must add the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2 psu is a great psu too

i think its around the same price as the others, just giving you more options


----------



## wntrsnowg

Just got my rig up and running with fresh install of windows 7 and my new asrock extreme9 mobo and used noctua nh-d14.

I load up hwinfo64 and there are 8 temp senors (as shown in the picture below). Can anyone tell me what temp goes to what?
Also, I notice there is a line 'chassis intrusion' and the value says yes. Is that normal...?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thanks D1nky and Kyad.
> 
> 1050 defiantly looks like a better deal
> 
> the cheapest one of the bunch around here(not counting the fallacy of mail in rebate) is the SS x-1050 and it fits the bill perfectly.
> 
> cept outta stock at my store.
> 
> FYI: reasons for buying local, members points, the road these guys are on is being ripped up and "fixed" by the town so the business helps. plus i get to boost a friend's sales figures.
> 
> multi win. just have to wait for stock


If you like Seasonic and a single 12v rail for $10 more take a look at this one.
SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just got my rig up and running with fresh install of windows 7 and my new asrock extreme9 mobo and used noctua nh-d14.
> 
> I load up hwinfo64 and there are 8 temp senors (as shown in the picture below). Can anyone tell me what temp goes to what?
> Also, I notice there is a line 'chassis intrusion' and the value says yes. Is that normal...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The first cpu temp going down is your core temps

second cpu temp is your socket temp

chasis intrusion is an alarm in case anyone tries to open your case iirc but you have to enable it...but why would you









not sure what your systin values are could be anything lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Just got my rig up and running with fresh install of windows 7 and my new asrock extreme9 mobo and used noctua nh-d14.
> 
> I load up hwinfo64 and there are 8 temp senors (as shown in the picture below). Can anyone tell me what temp goes to what?
> Also, I notice there is a line 'chassis intrusion' and the value says yes. Is that normal...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


syst123 are correlated to mobo temps, auxillary is bogus, cpupeci is an intel thing (does nothing), i got an asrock board as well and temp sensors are exact same on my hwinfo. and gertie was right about the rest

looking at the extreme9 and mine theyre basically the same, even use same parts. and has same uefi/digi/sensor chips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you like Seasonic and a single 12v rail for $10 more take a look at this one.
> SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready


its whats inside the XFX

heres a diagram i used to sleeve my xfx


----------



## Shea2152

KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.









With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

as far as i know x-1050 = xfx 1050 black edition


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?


...

Extremely well.

Much better than a 680 + 3570k setup.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?


...

Extremely well.

Much better than a 680 + 3570k setup.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?


We don't flame normal people hehe its only the idiots









It will be great at 1080p maybe you could post some benchmarks and tell us how it is, unless you aint bought them yet


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?


FLAWLESSLY


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> ...
> 
> Extremely well.
> 
> Much better than a 680 + 3570k setup.


Stop it. At 1080p there will be no difference.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thanks D1nky and Kyad.
> 
> 1050 defiantly looks like a better deal
> 
> the cheapest one of the bunch around here(not counting the fallacy of mail in rebate) is the SS x-1050 and it fits the bill perfectly.
> 
> cept outta stock at my store.
> 
> FYI: reasons for buying local, members points, the road these guys are on is being ripped up and "fixed" by the town so the business helps. plus i get to boost a friend's sales figures.
> 
> multi win. just have to wait for stock


I have been hearing LOTS of good about this brand. Little lower wattage but I am sure it makes up for it in efficiency/quality:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264

Superflower in a rosewill box, modular, 5 year warranty, amazing reviews across the board.

I love seasonic but I have been super impressed with this psu. Depends if you really need the extra power or not.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I have been hearing LOTS of good about this brand. Little lower wattage but I am sure it makes up for it in efficiency/quality:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264
> 
> Superflower in a rosewill box, modular, 5 year warranty, amazing reviews across the board.
> 
> I love seasonic but I have been super impressed with this psu. Depends if you really need the extra power or not.


wanting to tri fire a 7990 with a 7970 with a GTX 580(maybe) as a physx.. i will need the power..

and likely need to get a second PSU for just the 7990 but thats 1500$ later...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I have been hearing LOTS of good about this brand. Little lower wattage but I am sure it makes up for it in efficiency/quality:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264
> 
> Superflower in a rosewill box, modular, 5 year warranty, amazing reviews across the board.
> 
> I love seasonic but I have been super impressed with this psu. Depends if you really need the extra power or not.
> 
> 
> 
> wanting to tri fire a 7990 with a 7970 with a GTX 580(maybe) as a physx.. i will need the power..
> 
> and likely need to get a second PSU for just the 7990 but thats 1500$ later...
Click to expand...

Hey Meng,
Do you have the 580 laying around already? cuz that is way overkill for PhysX. you could save some $$$ and energy if you want. A GT 640 is enough for PhysX (384 Cuda Cores) an runs on about 45w
Just an idea ( I am running a GT 640 for PhysX myself)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?


What games would you be playing?
I have a 7970 and a 8350 in the same rig, I could clock it to 4.6 and give you some numbers .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Stop it. At 1080p there will be no difference.


Lol, another annoying person on OCn. Blocked.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?


It would perform great. Wont be able to max every game but it will get the job done.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> It would perform great. Wont be able to max every game but it will get the job done.


Like what game cant he max at 1080p? (Excluding SSAA in games though)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Meng,
> Do you have the 580 laying around already? cuz that is way overkill for PhysX. you could save some $$$ and energy if you want. A GT 640 is enough for PhysX (384 Cuda Cores) an runs on about 45w
> Just an idea ( I am running a GT 640 for PhysX myself)


not yet, hence the Maybe

its really more of an issue for me of having a dinky lil card under two honkin ones.

it is just more ascetically eye pleasing to me. and ya i know WAY overkill.

plus i want something that can be used on its own if need be.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not yet, hence the Maybe
> 
> its really more of an issue for me of having a dinky lil card under two honkin ones.
> 
> it is just more ascetically eye pleasing to me. and ya i know WAY overkill.
> 
> plus i want something that can be used on its own if need be.


i just lol'ed at this, dunno why!

ok, calling all pro overclockers (about 1 or 2)

APM, ACPI HPET, SPREAD SPRECTRUM, VDDA, BANANAS .. something is locking my rig up after 10+ mins of prime at or near 5ghz

voltage doesnt fix it, makes it worse. itll be going smoothly then just freeze, requires a power drain/reboot.

i thought it was OCP but spoke to a few others with this mobo and doesnt look like it.

with all other multipliers at stock or lower it can do just a cpu oc of 5.1 @1.6v

GO!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i just lol'ed at this, dunno why!
> 
> ok, calling all pro overclockers (about 1 or 2)
> 
> APM, ACPI HPET, SPREAD SPRECTRUM, VDDA, BANANAS .. something is locking my rig up after 10+ mins of prime at or near 5ghz
> 
> voltage doesnt fix it, makes it worse. itll be going smoothly then just freeze, requires a power drain/reboot.
> 
> i thought it was OCP but spoke to a few others with this mobo and doesnt look like it.
> 
> with all other multipliers at stock or lower it can do just a cpu oc of 5.1 @1.6v
> 
> GO!


Spread spectrum OFF.
APM OFF.
VDDA rarely helps on ASUS boards, ive heard it works better on Gigabyte.

Is this on blend or small fft? And what error is it? Freeze? BSOD? Random shut down?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Okay so it just freezes? Well that usually only happens when you are unstable CPU voltage wise. The only thing i can say is that you hit the Prime95 wall. You could probably bench higher since it doesnt require to be as stable. But priming at 5.1GHz is pretty hard man.


----------



## d1nky

its a motherboard shut down, my screen will still be there tho frozen!

less volts = no shut off but instability

more volts = shut off!

i kept an eye on vrm phases with fstream, all 12 are working.

vdda at auto kind of helped a bit longer.

5.1ghz can be done with stock HT/CPUNB and 1600ram

add all the other shet for my final stress test and boom, this doesnt happen all the time and its not consistent!

(isnt it ironic that we say freze when are pc's are hot LOL)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Like what game cant he max at 1080p? (Excluding SSAA in games though)


Crysis 3 is one


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Crysis 3 is one


Oh please. Dont talk unless you know what you're talking about. I dont see how you cant max Crysis 3 at 1080p without AA.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh please. Dont talk unless you know what you're talking about. I dont see how you cant max Crysis 3 at 1080p without AA.


Nobody ever said without AA


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Crysis 3 is one
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please. Dont talk unless you know what you're talking about. I dont see how you cant max Crysis 3 at 1080p without AA.
Click to expand...

Please don't flame me. But I was doing 1920x1080 no AA details and things maxed out on my 6850's and my Phenom 2. Could have been better. But it wasn't unplayable. Dunno what you guys consider unplayable. Will be better on my FX as well I am sure. So I am sure a 7970 could max out Crysis 3. (6850'S @ 1000 core 1200 Memory)

10 runs maximum AVX IBT 4.7GHz @ 1.48v done. 66C socket

3 Runs of AVX IBT on maxixmum. 4.8GHz @ 1.52v. 4th run socket reaches 70C and throttles. Cores max out at about 45C. I am gonna mod my case and put a fan there. Any tips on how I can still keep things looking neat and tidy?


----------



## Ribbit777

anyone able to help me get this thing stable

cpu: amd fx 8350
gpu: hd 7970
motherboard: gigabyte ga 990fxa ud7
psu: rosewill 1000w
cooling: antec 920
os: windows 8.1
harddrives: 240gb ssd and 1tb hdd
ram: 16gb (4 4gb sticks) patriot 1866mhz (9-10-9-27) 1.5v

so ive been trying to get this cpu overclocked and im having some problems. i used a guide that was very similar to what i have in my pc. its currently running at 4.5ghz and every time i run prime95 it freezes after about 2 minutes after i start the blend test. when i run occt it stops the test after about 3min. the only settings i have adjusted in the bios is the multiplier is at X22.5 and the vcore is at 1.4v I did notice that when running prime on cpu-z the v core would drop from 1.38v to about 1.25v
i have core boost, C1E, K8 Cool& Quiet, C6 support all disabled and the llc is set to high(i tried it on extreme) and everything else is set to auto. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribbit777*
> 
> anyone able to help me get this thing stable
> 
> cpu: amd fx 8350
> gpu: hd 7970
> motherboard: gigabyte ga 990fxa ud7
> psu: rosewill 1000w
> cooling: antec 920
> os: windows 8.1
> harddrives: 240gb ssd and 1tb hdd
> ram: 16gb (4 4gb sticks) patriot 1866mhz (9-10-9-27) 1.5v
> 
> so ive been trying to get this cpu overclocked and im having some problems. i used a guide that was very similar to what i have in my pc. its currently running at 4.5ghz and every time i run prime95 it freezes after about 2 minutes after i start the blend test. when i run occt it stops the test after about 3min. the only settings i have adjusted in the bios is the multiplier is at X22.5 and the vcore is at 1.4v I did notice that when running prime on cpu-z the v core would drop from 1.38v to about 1.25v
> i have core boost, C1E, K8 Cool& Quiet, C6 support all disabled and the llc is set to high(i tried it on extreme) and everything else is set to auto. any help would be appreciated.


1. Why are you letting it get that hot?
2. Increase voltage.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribbit777*
> 
> anyone able to help me get this thing stable
> 
> cpu: amd fx 8350
> gpu: hd 7970
> motherboard: gigabyte ga 990fxa ud7
> psu: rosewill 1000w
> cooling: antec 920
> os: windows 8.1
> harddrives: 240gb ssd and 1tb hdd
> ram: 16gb (4 4gb sticks) patriot 1866mhz (9-10-9-27) 1.5v
> 
> so ive been trying to get this cpu overclocked and im having some problems. i used a guide that was very similar to what i have in my pc. its currently running at 4.5ghz and every time i run prime95 it freezes after about 2 minutes after i start the blend test. when i run occt it stops the test after about 3min. the only settings i have adjusted in the bios is the multiplier is at X22.5 and the vcore is at 1.4v I did notice that when running prime on cpu-z the v core would drop from 1.38v to about 1.25v
> i have core boost, C1E, K8 Cool& Quiet, C6 support all disabled and the llc is set to high(i tried it on extreme) and everything else is set to auto. any help would be appreciated.


looks like its gettin way too hot i didnt realize that earlier.. mooree cooling!!!! try to keep it under 62 degrees max most dont push over 55ish. What cooler are you using?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i just lol'ed at this, dunno why!
> 
> ok, calling all pro overclockers (about 1 or 2)
> GO!


I think most people would of stopped right after that, your arrogance is amazing

I bet most people are waiting for your fabulous temps in a screenshot

oh wait......

Crap have i done it again dunky


----------



## Ribbit777

yeah i just noticed that as well lol. okay so i have it running at 4.5ghz at 1.4v with lcc set at high, i ran occt for about 15minutes and i had no problems, temps reached 62C and i ran prime95 to see if it would freeze but i ran fine for 8min and it only got to 60c. at idl its like 27-32 so it seems like its running good now, ill run the tests longer in a bit to see.


----------



## dmfree88

yeah i thought that might have been the issue when you posted earlier. Extreme makes it too jolty most the time.. high is usually where most people end up (atleast on these ga-990fxa boards). Still pretty warm though, i wouldnt go any higher. might even think about bumping it down to 4.4.. what cooler you using?


----------



## Ribbit777

antec 920


----------



## 77Gerry84

Just dropped in my FX8320. barley played with it yet other than fluid. So far all I have is WOW!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> Just dropped in my FX8320. barley played with it yet other than fluid. So far all I have is WOW!


You like it







?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribbit777*
> 
> yeah i just noticed that as well lol. okay so i have it running at 4.5ghz at 1.4v with lcc set at high, i ran occt for about 15minutes and i had no problems, temps reached 62C and i ran prime95 to see if it would freeze but i ran fine for 8min and it only got to 60c. at idl its like 27-32 so it seems like its running good now, ill run the tests longer in a bit to see.


Interesting, do you happen to know the batch number of your chip? Pretty good volts for prime at 4.5 , just need to get the temps down a bit. Here is a half hour run of prime at 4.6ghz on my H-100 cooled rig, ambients are about 70F.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, do you happen to know the batch number of your chip? Pretty good volts for prime at 4.5 , just need to get the temps down a bit. Here is a half hour run of prime at 4.6ghz on my H-100 cooled rig, ambients are about 70F.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Css

Amazing how the good folks post screenies and others just type in the values









How are you doing not seen ya in awhile


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribbit777*
> 
> antec 920


Might want to reseat the cooler, make sure the paste spread evenly. That temp sounds pretty high for that voltage with a 920...ambients really high or something?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey Css
> 
> Amazing how the good folks post screenies and others just type in the values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing not seen ya in awhile


Doin good here , thanks for asking. Working on an 8320 build tonight, if i get it put together , maybe i'll post some more screenies . Glad to see you back









I think it would be nice to have an integrity initiative for the thread, no claims without proper proof . Something along the lines of the prime 95 picture I just posted, include core temp, hw monitor , cpu id and a screenshot whilst prime or whatever stabilty program is actually running. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ribbit777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Might want to reseat the cooler, make sure the paste spread evenly. That temp sounds pretty high for that voltage with a 920...ambients really high or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, do you happen to know the batch number of your chip? Pretty good volts for prime at 4.5 , just need to get the temps down a bit. Here is a half hour run of prime at 4.6ghz on my H-100 cooled rig, ambients are about 70F.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i live in arizona, so its like 85F+- inside. im not at home currently but when i get home i have the box i will let you know. someone said i should re apply thermal paste so i may do that as well just to see if it will help any.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Doin good here , thanks for asking. Working on an 8320 build tonight, if i get it put together , maybe i'll post some more screenies . Glad to see you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be nice to have an integrity initiative for the thread, no claims without proper proof . Something along the lines of the prime 95 picture I just posted, include core temp, hw monitor , cpu id and a screenshot whilst prime or whatever stabilty program is actually running. Any thoughts?


Totally agree

There's too many people not posting screenshots to back up their wild claims and when they get asked about it suddenly they cant do it again

Just makes everything not run smoothly and people get annoyed that they arent believed

Most of the regulars always posted screenshots without being asked to, previously


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Totally agree
> 
> There's too many people not posting screenshots to back up their wild claims and when they get asked about it suddenly they cant do it again
> 
> Just makes everything not run smoothly and people get annoyed that they arent believed
> 
> Most of the regulars always posted screenshots without being asked to, previously


then crickets chirp


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

sorry gurtee but its tough to take a ss of you psu shutting its self of because it doesnt have the powar!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Totally agree
> 
> There's too many people not posting screenshots to back up their wild claims and when they get asked about it suddenly they cant do it again
> 
> Just makes everything not run smoothly and people get annoyed that they arent believed
> 
> Most of the regulars always posted screenshots without being asked to, previously


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> then crickets chirp


Referring to my 4.8GHz overclock screenshot? lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Totally agree
> 
> There's too many people not posting screenshots to back up their wild claims and when they get asked about it suddenly they cant do it again
> 
> Just makes everything not run smoothly and people get annoyed that they arent believed
> 
> Most of the regulars always posted screenshots without being asked to, previously


Given that the internet is a festering pool of spins, manipulations, half truths and out right lies, I think anyone that wishes to be taken seriously would be more than happy to post proper proof with any claim.

I think it would head off a lot of " misunderstandings" at the very least.

The last thing we want is people basing their expectations off of someone's loose interpretation of "stable " or at the very worst, someone's stretching the truth seeking to impress.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lol just lol... but you could take video with your phone haha


the only thing i have to say to this is as follows..

we need a knee slapping Smiley...

that is all..

I got nothing..


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Given that the internet is a festering pool of spins, manipulations, half truths and out right lies, I think anyone that wishes to be taken seriously would be more than happy to post proper proof with any claim.
> 
> I think it would head off a lot of " misunderstandings" at the very least.
> 
> The last thing we want is people basing their expectations off of someone's loose interpretation of "stable " or at the very worst, someone's stretching the truth seeking to impress.


+1

I agree completely! That might finally cut the fighting in here down to a minimum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribbit777*
> 
> i live in arizona, so its like 85F+- inside. im not at home currently but when i get home i have the box i will let you know. someone said i should re apply thermal paste so i may do that as well just to see if it will help any.


Ah, well if its 85F inside, that could certainly explain the high temps then!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You think so? I have 1 280mm rad doing CPU. And the core temps seem to be under control but the socket is not. It seems to be the only thing holding me back from 5GHz. I don't have enough space to run a fan behind the mobo. I want to add my 2 GPU's to the loop and I had originally planned for 2 280mm rads. My phantom 820 can take a 360mm so I was wondering why not? Will moar rad help socket temps. Or do I have to go through the effort of strapping fans to my mobo?


I have never heard of socket temps preventing a 5.0 GHZ overclock. Never heard it.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would order elsewhere and i would send him the crappiest email back. who cares how long u been asking questions,
> 
> they should be only interested in the sale and not to complain that you been emailing them.
> 
> Sounds like ranger could get a job there easily


Rangers been very good of late. Leave him out of it.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have never heard of socket temps preventing a 5.0 GHZ overclock. Never heard it.


Do socket temps matter? I thought the socket could go as high as it needed to?


----------



## darkelixa

Using the mates i5 4670k with my 770 gtx i seem to get odd pauses in some games that are noticable and can see the fps drop from 80 + down to 30 or so then straight back up. Would this issue happen with an amd 8350 + sabertooth?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Using the mates i5 4670k with my 770 gtx i seem to get odd pauses in some games that are noticable and can see the fps drop from 80 + down to 30 or so then straight back up. Would this issue happen with an amd 8350 + sabertooth?


So many things could be the cause, it's hard to pin it down. Could even be something updating in the back ground, a virus or even internet connection problems.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I have been hearing LOTS of good about this brand. Little lower wattage but I am sure it makes up for it in efficiency/quality:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264
> 
> Superflower in a rosewill box, modular, 5 year warranty, amazing reviews across the board.
> 
> I love seasonic but I have been super impressed with this psu. Depends if you really need the extra power or not.


Yes my Kingwin LZP-850 watt Platinum is OEM by Superflower. They are becoming a top tier company with high quality power supplies. AS a matter of fact they have come out with a power supply more efficient than platinum rated .. I think they call it Titanium . 95% power efficiency.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol, another annoying person on OCn. Blocked.


My friend Ranger is feeling his oats.


----------



## Ribbit777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, do you happen to know the batch number of your chip? Pretty good volts for prime at 4.5 , just need to get the temps down a bit. Here is a half hour run of prime at 4.6ghz on my H-100 cooled rig, ambients are about 70F.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ok im still not home to get you the batch number but i did run prime95 for 30min to see what would happen. it froze after about 15min so i upped the vcore from 1.4 to 1.425 and re ran it, and it ran fine for the 30 min. it ran at 68C but at one point it jumped to 81 for a second, i was about to turn it off then it went back down so i left it running. the vcore was constantly going from 1.418ish to 1.312.

before i started prime95


just before i stopped it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My friend Ranger is feeling his oats.


I dont even know what this means.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont even know what this means.


You got that fire in your belly. Chippy.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribbit777*
> 
> ok im still not home to get you the batch number but i did run prime95 for 30min to see what would happen. it froze after about 15min so i upped the vcore from 1.4 to 1.425 and re ran it, and it ran fine for the 30 min. it ran at 68C but at one point it jumped to 81 for a second, i was about to turn it off then it went back down so i left it running. the vcore was constantly going from 1.418ish to 1.312.
> 
> before i started prime95
> 
> 
> just before i stopped it


That's ok about the batch number, I was just curious - don't bother looking for my sake.

You are just blessed with some awful ambient temperatures, going to be hard to keep it cool.

Maybe one of the Gigabyte boyz can help you out a bit, that's about the only brand of AMD motherboard I haven't owned.....lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You got that fire in your belly. Chippy.


I still dont get it, how is it relevant to me blocking that guy? FIRE IN MY BELLY







??


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You got that fire in your belly. Chippy.
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont get it, how is it relevant to me blocking that guy? FIRE IN MY BELLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
Click to expand...

It's just an lighthearted American saying, you are way over analyzing it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I still dont get it, how is it relevant to me blocking that guy? FIRE IN MY BELLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


oats meaning youvstarted the day strong with a hearty breakfast aka its a good day for you

Fire in yourbelly is another expression similar


----------



## Rangerjr1

Oh... You Americans are making it complicated. lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh... You Americans are making it complicated. lol.


thats what we are good for and brute force pitbulls and musclecars


----------



## Ribbit777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's ok about the batch number, I was just curious - don't bother looking for my sake.
> 
> You are just blessed with some awful ambient temperatures, going to be hard to keep it cool.
> 
> Maybe one of the Gigabyte boyz can help you out a bit, that's about the only brand of AMD motherboard I haven't owned.....lol


haha okay thanks, i will ask them!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh... You Americans are making it complicated. lol.


Yes, but If we don't change the direction we're going, we're likely to end up where we are headed, so how do you know where I'm at if you don't know where Ive been, understand where I'm coming from?

....which of course means, only buy reference 7970's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the only thing i have to say to this is as follows..
> 
> we need a knee slapping Smiley...
> 
> that is all..
> 
> I got nothing..


This lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes, but If we don't change the direction we're going, we're likely to end up where we are headed, so how do you know where I'm at if you don't know where Ive been, understand where I'm coming from?


its ok just over the next hill

great you edit the post.. now my comment makes no sense..


----------



## Mega Man

WARNING WARNING WALL OF SPOILERS !!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Made by Dwood Trip T Standard Test Bench one of kind he is not taking anymore orders very sad about that....





i think he will once he gets caught up and back to life, just not at the volume he was. his pricing was out of this world, i think they will be increasing


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to get a 7870 when I want a 7970. Why I got the 2nd 7770.





lol yea... that is why i bought 4 !~ ( 7970 ) have 3 in hand waiting for 4th to be delivered.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It's luck of the draw my friend, there isn't any inherent design flaw in ASUS 7000 cards. I have used ASUS products for years and havn't been let down yet.
> 
> Sidenote: interestingly, ASUS auto corrects on my phone to anus. lol





gonna disagree ( talking about 79xx cards ) because with amd cards ref> ALLLLLLLLLL excluding msi lightning ( when used with L2n, liq helium )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Not done reading the pile of pages that got conjured since yesterday...
> In case none gave a more complete explanation;
> 
> From what I understand, "Package Temp" should be more or less the temperature of the actual chunk of die/PCB/IHS, thus "package" temp. The sensor itself seems to be around the back of the socket, since having a fan blowing directly on the CPU backplate helps decrease the temps.
> Me and Mezmenir experienced similar behavior with the Crosshair V Formula-Z and CPU clock speed above 4.9Ghz; sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. same settings and all.
> Seems to be something to do with the bios. Older versions didn't do it, but they had mad droop/spikes, so I can't recommend them anyway.
> I see a Crosshair; Are you using both of the CPU ATX pins (8 pin and 6 pin)?
> Not so much, ever looked AMD Opteron up?
> Prime95 isn't a heat generator. It's a prime numbers finder (which also features a "torture test"). if it can't do prime95 *indefinitely* you risk corrupting everything your cpu works on since it will generate wrong float numbers, if it doesn'T crash.
> 
> If you don't want to run prime95 for too long, there is a custom setting, you can skip directly to the tests that interests you by entering the values manually. (I forgot which they were someone needs to help me on that one).





have to disagree. prime is one of the top 2 heat generating programs imo ( for testing, this does not include things like ripping blurays ect
also to note, amd does not have a thermister in the die it uses a calculation to make it that is why the temp is completly wrong at no load. it gets more accurate the more loaded the cpu is if package is less then 30-40c look at socket, if it is more look at package.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will having MOAR RADIATOR help with socket temps. I am thinking of having a 360mm top and a 280 at the bottom. will 360mm and 280mm be enough for CPU and 2 overclocked 6850's (using a GPU only block)





quick answer no.
long answer not really ( talking about socket. )
vrms and cpu effect the socket the most. i saw your ic and if you think that 1 fan is helping.... i got bad news for you. they dont have to be bulky and wont effect your temps much, side note did you paint your vrm HS ? if so that is 1 problem. paint keeps heat in by stopping the transfer of heat ( 99% of paint is not made to transfer heat, thus keeping heat in )
people get great results using even 40mm fans. just need a bit of airflow. vrm fans will help your socket as well. but best bet is to cool the socket with a fan, i use a very powerful fan on mine and my socket is usually less then my package .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would order elsewhere and i would send him the crappiest email back. who cares how long u been asking questions,
> 
> they should be only interested in the sale and not to complain that you been emailing them.





+1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok, so i've started researching a new PSU and i'd like to ask some opinions.
> 
> right now i'm looking at 850W modular, this SHOULD suit my needs for a while. Looking at the top tier of this power class.
> 
> so far i've come down to these three.
> 
> XFX Black Edition 850w
> Corsair AX850
> Corsair HX850
> 
> out of the three, two are seasonic., the HX is the only that isn't seasonic.
> 
> So somethings i'm looking for in this power supply.
> 
> I'm gunna need about 3 8pin pcie connectors and 3 6pin pcie connectors,
> so that i'm not hampered for gpu power configuration options,
> i'm gunna need a 8pin EPS and a 4pin for the motherboard as well as the compulsory 20+4 and the normal amount of sata/molexs.
> 
> seeing as these are the top psus in their range i would assume the all have the proper connections for this. (i'm horribly dyslexic, and those spec sheets are a handful and a half)
> 
> My main question being. Is there any major performance differences etc. other things like that?
> thanks
> 
> PS: i don't care bout gold:silverlatinum ratings. its 9 cents a KWH here at peak hours. off peak is 6cent. so the minor differences in efficentcy are not an issue in anyway





talk to shilka psu expert !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I start a Prime run of small FFT's at 4.8GHz (200x24) at 1.5v. In about 4 mins socket temps reach 72C and throttling starts. My Core/Package temp casually plods along at 45C. What's the deal? Would it be worth my time to put MX-4 on the Northbridge-VRM heatsink? Or is the stock stuff ok? I used to do it on my MSI GD-65 board for the NB and it made a bit of a difference





or just run a fan on the heatsinks, does not take much i know ppl who use 40mm fans
to answer would it hurt, no... would it help maybe


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shea2152*
> 
> KIND of off topic guys, but here goes, don't flame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an fx8350 @ 4.6Ghz and a gigabyte 7970, how will I fare at 1920x1080 gaming?





great
i can help out. i have a few of them and a 8350


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Totally agree
> 
> There's too many people not posting screenshots to back up their wild claims and when they get asked about it suddenly they cant do it again
> 
> Just makes everything not run smoothly and people get annoyed that they arent believed
> 
> Most of the regulars always posted screenshots without being asked to, previously





what you dont belive i have my pc running @ 1.5jiggawats @2.8v on my 212evo @40c?!!!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Using the mates i5 4670k with my 770 gtx i seem to get odd pauses in some games that are noticable and can see the fps drop from 80 + down to 30 or so then straight back up. Would this issue happen with an amd 8350 + sabertooth?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So many things could be the cause, it's hard to pin it down. Could even be something updating in the back ground, a virus or even internet connection problems.





this + if it is a mmo could be server lag, regular lag 1500 other internet things


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes my Kingwin LZP-850 watt Platinum is OEM by Superflower. They are becoming a top tier company with high quality power supplies. AS a matter of fact they have come out with a power supply more efficient than platinum rated .. I think they call it Titanium . 95% power efficiency.





fyi titanium has been out for a long time but only in server psus, they have the fist consumer psu with that efficiency rating


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

can anyone tell me why you guys are focusing on FIRE STRIKE physics over Cloud Gate?

cloud gates scores on physic seem to be lower always *confused*


----------



## cssorkinman

Playing with an 8320, batch 1237.
The magic of MSI's 990FXA 80 v2











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/2883082



STOCK cooler , validation only


----------



## 77Gerry84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Over the ancient PhenomII 820 I had it's AMAZERING all my benches run so mush smoother. I was told by some intel guys its going to make it worse. Good thing theres nothing on the internet that isn't true right?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> Over the ancient PhenomII 820 I had it's AMAZERING all my benches run so mush smoother. I was told by some intel guys its going to make it worse. Good thing theres nothing on the internet that isn't true right?


Intel guys told you Phenom II 820 ---> 8320/50 ? ahhahahahah

I saw your thread where you asked about GPUs and CPUs. Please dont get RAM starved Nvidia GPUs (660tis, 670s, 680, 770s). It will hurt you in current games and even more in the future. And if you got multiscreens, then again. Dont get any of the mentioned cards. Get a 7950, 7970, 780, or titan.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I would order elsewhere and i would send him the crappiest email back. who cares how long u been asking questions,
> 
> they should be only interested in the sale and not to complain that you been emailing them.
> 
> Sounds like ranger could get a job there easily


um yea...


----------



## darkelixa

I get that random shuttering with world of warcraft, bf4, crysis 3 with my i3 and my mates i5 so I hope the issue is not present with the amd 8350 which I should have in a couple of days


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I get that random shuttering with world of warcraft, bf4, crysis 3 with my i3 and my mates i5 so I hope the issue is not present with the amd 8350 which I should have in a couple of days


It may take some tweaking but I am sure you wont be dissappointed


----------



## wntrsnowg

Any ideas on how to lower socket temps? I have a fan there right now blowing air in. I also have the stock amd back plate and it pretty much covers up the back entirely. Wondering if anyone has cut a hole out around the socket area of their back plate to improve air circulation


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I get that random shuttering with world of warcraft, bf4, crysis 3 with my i3 and my mates i5 so I hope the issue is not present with the amd 8350 which I should have in a couple of days


You will get better performance in WoW with the intel CPUs, it's a 7 year old game that still only uses 2 cores which plays right into Intels hands. Crysis and BF on the other hand are well optimized for up to 8 threads so you likely will get better numbers with the 8350 than the i3 or i5.


----------



## darkelixa

I hope the new final fantasy mmo utilizes more than two cores so it can take full advantage of an amd 8350


----------



## goku5868

Here is video it may help whats going on with my FX-8350 Thank you guys....


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Any ideas on how to lower socket temps? I have a fan there right now blowing air in. I also have the stock amd back plate and it pretty much covers up the back entirely. Wondering if anyone has cut a hole out around the socket area of their back plate to improve air circulation


I am not sure if your case will safely support a hole behind the backplate. I know my case comes with access to the backplate while the motherboard is in the case. Is this where your talking about? Your case doesnt come with backplate access behind the mobo?

Like this:



if it doesnt i dont see why you wouldn't be able to modify to make it happen.

What is happened that you feel the socket temps are too high? Whats the safe level for your sockets temp?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You will get better performance in WoW with the intel CPUs, it's a 7 year old game that still only uses 2 cores which plays right into Intels hands. Crysis and BF on the other hand are well optimized for up to 8 threads so you likely will get better numbers with the 8350 than the i3 or i5.


WoW has a DX11 mode now that moderately uses 3-4 cores. It doesn't seem to benefit much (if any at all) from hyperthreading (although i suppose HT will help while running other stuff) so the best bang for buck for wow is an unlocked i5. I would take a 4.5+ vishera over a locked i5 any day of the week for wow raiding, though. I3 has nothing on an overclocked 8320/8350.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Here is video it may help whats going on with my FX-8350 Thank you guys....


HI Goku

I dont understand what your problem is from the video

Is it just temps that are a bit high?

Dont forget it is the height of summer and temps will be higher than normal anyhow


----------



## BetoS13

Hi I'm new to these forums but just thought I'd upload some specs and pics of my build. This was my first build and I finished it about a week ago. I'm going to be using it primarily for 3D modeling / rendering in Zbrush & 3Ds max. I thought about overclocking it but I believe my temps are a bit too high... especially when using CUDA in 3Ds MAX iRAY renderer. Temps in CPUTIN are HIGHER than when I used OCCT. Also I have a question regarding which temps should I be watching (View last pic).

Specs:

MB: ASRock 990FX Extreme 4
CPU: AMD FX-8350
CPU Cooler: H100i (stock H100i fans)
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP 1600, CAS 9, 32GB (4x8GB)
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 OC 4GB
SSD: San Disk Ultra Plus 128GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM
PSU: Kingwin 750W (I know it's a cheap part but I heard good things... although I am hearing some minor coil noise)
Case: Zalman MS800
Fans: 2 Xigmatek XAF-F1452 90.3 CFM 140mm, 1 Zalman 92mm fan (came with case, cooling the HDDs), 1 Zalman 120mm fan (exhaust)

Here are some REALLY crappy phone pics of my build:







Here is the test I did using i-RAY render for about 1 hour. As you can see all cores were maxed out and so was the GTX 770, OCCT was off (not running stress test) but I used it to monitor the CPUTIN temps (which as you can see are 60C / 140F). Ambient temps were 24C (75F)... yeah... it's hot down here:



Should I keep my eye on the CPUTIN or the individual cores from CoreTemp? Thanks and I hope to learn a lot from you guys. Greetings from Costa Rica!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BetoS13*
> 
> Hi I'm new to these forums but just thought I'd upload some specs and pics of my build. This was my first build and I finished it about a week ago. I'm going to be using it primarily for 3D modeling / rendering in Zbrush & 3Ds max. I thought about overclocking it but I believe my temps are a bit too high... especially when using CUDA in 3Ds MAX iRAY renderer. Temps in CPUTIN are HIGHER than when I used OCCT. Also I have a question regarding which temps should I be watching (View last pic).
> 
> Specs:
> 
> MB: ASRock 990FX Extreme 4
> CPU: AMD FX-8350
> CPU Cooler: H100i (stock H100i fans)
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP 1600, CAS 9, 32GB (4x8GB)
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 OC 4GB
> SSD: San Disk Ultra Plus 128GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM
> PSU: Kingwin 750W (I know it's a cheap part but I heard good things... although I am hearing some minor coil noise)
> Case: Zalman MS800
> Fans: 2 Xigmatek XAF-F1452 90.3 CFM 140mm, 1 Zalman 92mm fan (came with case, cooling the HDDs), 1 Zalman 120mm fan (exhaust)
> 
> Here are some REALLY crappy phone pics of my build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the test I did using i-RAY render for about 1 hour. As you can see all cores were maxed out and so was the GTX 770, OCCT was off (not running stress test) but I used it to monitor the CPUTIN temps (which as you can see are 60C / 140F). Ambient temps were 24C (75F)... yeah... it's hot down here:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I keep my eye on the CPUTIN or the individual cores from CoreTemp? Thanks and I hope to learn a lot from you guys. Greetings from Costa Rica!


Well most of us would say get HWiNFO64 for monitoring temps and such. Other programs do strange things at times.

AND I think you need a bigger fan on the NB/VRMs.









Oh and how about you settings: OC? standard.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> WoW has a DX11 mode now that moderately uses 3-4 cores. It doesn't seem to benefit much (if any at all) from hyperthreading (although i suppose HT will help while running other stuff) so the best bang for buck for wow is an unlocked i5. I would take a 4.5+ vishera over a locked i5 any day of the week for wow raiding, though. I3 has nothing on an overclocked 8320/8350.


Honestly I never noticed an issue with my phenom 965BE whilst playing wow, and had a 6770. My GF was playing with a ATHLON II 2.6ghz dual core with a 5450 and it did have a few issues but it played fine enough for her. Never did get the complaint of WOW gameplay, I mean the graphics sucked anyway so no need for high quality, if you could call it that.


----------



## BetoS13

Yeah up to now CPU is stock, no OC. I just wanted to make sure everything was running ok, before I started making any changes. And... uhmmm... I don't think I can fit a bigger fan in the NB area... that's about as big as I can go. Thanks for the info though! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Here is video it may help whats going on with my FX-8350 Thank you guys....


first i dont remember all your settings and have to goto work in a hurry so bear with me
what i dont remember is your pump what kind of pump, and what speed do you run it on? from your pics and what little time i have had looking at them it seems your gpus are in para which is good.

can you fill out a rig builder please ( upper right of this page it will help us in the future! as well as now.
what lv LLC are you using ? whats
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I get that random shuttering with world of warcraft, bf4, crysis 3 with my i3 and my mates i5 so I hope the issue is not present with the amd 8350 which I should have in a couple of days


you will love it i have crysis and it is smoth ( also depends on your GPU !~)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Any ideas on how to lower socket temps? I have a fan there right now blowing air in. I also have the stock amd back plate and it pretty much covers up the back entirely. Wondering if anyone has cut a hole out around the socket area of their back plate to improve air circulation


as do i and the main part you want to cool is in the middle of the backplate !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BetoS13*
> 
> Hi I'm new to these forums but just thought I'd upload some specs and pics of my build. This was my first build and I finished it about a week ago. I'm going to be using it primarily for 3D modeling / rendering in Zbrush & 3Ds max. I thought about overclocking it but I believe my temps are a bit too high... especially when using CUDA in 3Ds MAX iRAY renderer. Temps in CPUTIN are HIGHER than when I used OCCT. Also I have a question regarding which temps should I be watching (View last pic).
> 
> Specs:
> 
> MB: ASRock 990FX Extreme 4
> CPU: AMD FX-8350
> CPU Cooler: H100i (stock H100i fans)
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP 1600, CAS 9, 32GB (4x8GB)
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 OC 4GB
> SSD: San Disk Ultra Plus 128GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM
> PSU: Kingwin 750W (I know it's a cheap part but I heard good things... although I am hearing some minor coil noise)
> Case: Zalman MS800
> Fans: 2 Xigmatek XAF-F1452 90.3 CFM 140mm, 1 Zalman 92mm fan (came with case, cooling the HDDs), 1 Zalman 120mm fan (exhaust)
> 
> Here are some REALLY crappy phone pics of my build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the test I did using i-RAY render for about 1 hour. As you can see all cores were maxed out and so was the GTX 770, OCCT was off (not running stress test) but I used it to monitor the CPUTIN temps (which as you can see are 60C / 140F). Ambient temps were 24C (75F)... yeah... it's hot down here:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I keep my eye on the CPUTIN or the individual cores from CoreTemp? Thanks and I hope to learn a lot from you guys. Greetings from Costa Rica!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BetoS13*
> 
> Yeah up to now CPU is stock, no OC. I just wanted to make sure everything was running ok, before I started making any changes. And... uhmmm... I don't think I can fit a bigger fan in the NB area... that's about as big as I can go. Thanks for the info though! I'll see what I can do.






looks great !~ let us know if you need any help!~

dont forget to fill out a rig in rigbuilder ( UPPER right hand of this page for when you need help !~


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Honestly I never noticed an issue with my phenom 965BE whilst playing wow, and had a 6770. My GF was playing with a ATHLON II 2.6ghz dual core with a 5450 and it did have a few issues but it played fine enough for her. Never did get the complaint of WOW gameplay, I mean the graphics sucked anyway so no need for high quality, if you could call it that.


Let's say open space + huge player count brings every system out there to its knees. A guildmate is running a 4.0 i7-3960X/2x7970s and he just o/c to 4.8 because fights like oondasta would bring him to single digit framerates for brief periods. WoW is terribly coded and it shows during heavy raiding.


----------



## dallas1990

I wish some one would make a program that asks for your cpu, mobo, cooling type then asks how high you want your CPU oc'd and it'll give you a rough estimate on the setup to do it. Lol my and fx8320 is oc at 4.1ghz and it runs at stock volts.

With my swift tech h220 cooler it stays around 38-40c while gaming. But idle is around 32-34. Depends how warm it is in my room.

I'd like to get it up to 4.7 ghz or more if possible


----------



## BetoS13

Thanks Megaman. Do you think my CPU is running too hot at idle? I know ambient temps around here are hot (70 to 75 F). But is it normal for a FX-8350 to be al 37C on idle on a H100i... seems too hot to me. I've heard people using H100is and running into 27-30C temps at idle, what gives?

Also on HWinFO64 should I keep my eye on the (AMD-FX-8350 CPU#0 temps - these are lower temps) or on the (Nuvoton NCT6771F CPU temps - these are higher temps)?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BetoS13*
> 
> Thanks Megaman. Do you think my CPU is running too hot at idle? I know ambient temps around here are hot (70 to 75 F). But is it normal for a FX-8350 to be al 37C on idle on a H100i... seems too hot to me. I've heard people using H100is and running into 27-30C temps at idle, what gives?
> 
> Also on HWinFO64 should I keep my eye on the (AMD-FX-8350 CPU#0 temps - these are lower temps) or on the (Nuvoton NCT6771F CPU temps - these are higher temps)?


In this heat yes its normal









I have watercooling and i idle at 32C in this heat, which isnt bad saying its 28C in my room lol


----------



## Red1776

I thought i would bring you a break from the heat. Temps dropped 25F after this storm went through last night and it looked like Hells Garden in my backyard


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I thought i would bring you a break from the heat. Temps dropped 25F after this storm went through last night and it looked like Hells Garden in my backyard


wicked picture dude!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> In this heat yes its normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have watercooling and i idle at 32C in this heat, which isnt bad saying its 28C in my room lol


Welcome back from your ban Gerty!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Welcome back from your ban Gerty!


Thanks man









im here to stay now, a new and improved Gurty


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im here to stay now, a new and improved Gurty


Gurty v2.1


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Gurty v2.1


hehe

its more like 5.2









Im getting there though, out of alpha and into beta


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hehe
> 
> its more like 5.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting there though, out of alpha and into beta


lmao... that kinda like taking a step backwards


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lmao... that kinda like taking a step backwards


Aye ok how about public beta?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye ok how about public beta?


Alpha > beta

every time

unless your talking bout beta fish.. those things are vicious. they really should be called alphas


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im here to stay now, a new and improved Gurty


You would be even better if you got rid of the GK104s.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You would be even better if you got rid of the GK104s.


Its next on my list









1 is sold in october and other going to son for xmas









Not made mind up yet what im going for next


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Alpha > beta
> 
> every time
> 
> unless your talking bout beta fish.. those things are vicious. they really should be called alphas


Alpha is beginning software development, then comes beta.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle
Quote:


> The alpha phase of the release life cycle is the first phase to begin software testing..... Beta, named after the second letter of the Greek alphabet, is the software development phase following alpha.


So in this case it is infact a step forward for gurty... as at this point he has left the code development phase and entered the debug phase. Lets just hope that gurty scales decently with multi cores, I'd hate to see him unable to utilize these new consoles to their full potential...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its next on my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 is sold in october and other going to son for xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not made mind up yet what im going for next


Just... Not another GK104.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Just... Not another GK104.


Red team this time...just not sure what its going to be


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Any ideas on how to lower socket temps? I have a fan there right now blowing air in. I also have the stock amd back plate and it pretty much covers up the back entirely. Wondering if anyone has cut a hole out around the socket area of their back plate to improve air circulation
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if your case will safely support a hole behind the backplate. I know my case comes with access to the backplate while the motherboard is in the case. Is this where your talking about? Your case doesnt come with backplate access behind the mobo?
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> if it doesnt i dont see why you wouldn't be able to modify to make it happen.
> 
> What is happened that you feel the socket temps are too high? Whats the safe level for your sockets temp?
Click to expand...

I have a corsair 400r so the case itself does have an opening to the back of the mobo. I am referring to the processor backplate (support).

The stock one that came with my mobo:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Alpha is beginning software development, then comes beta.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle
> So in this case it is infact a step forward for gurty... as at this point he has left the code development phase and entered the debug phase. Lets just hope that gurty scales decently with multi cores, I'd hate to see him unable to utilize these new consoles to their full potential...


i know that but i was referring to social standings


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I have a corsair 400r so the case itself does have an opening to the back of the mobo. I am referring to the processor backplate (support).
> 
> The stock one that came with my mobo:


eh.. it wouldn't go messing with the back plate.

if you want something that doesn't cover as much area, buy a replacement.

those back plates are likly rated for the amount of pressure needed, modifying this might not have wanted results.

ie. back plate warping and your heat sink contact being compromised.

if i'm not mistaken all aftermarket coolers come with a back plate.

there is no reason not to ditch the stock cooler assembly. if you don't want to overclock, get an evo. your ears will thank you.

if you do want to get some overclocking in, get a proper BIG air cooler or a liquid cooling solution.

no need to punch holes in that plate.


----------



## wntrsnowg

noctua d14, asrock extreme9. going to be doing some ocing. nh-d14 does not come with an amd backplate but expects you to use the one supplied to you by the mobo


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Read my rig. noctua d14, asrock extreme9. going to be doing some ocing. nh-d14 does not come with an amd backplate but expects you to use the one supplied to you by the mobo


I was unaware of that.

why would a higher end cooler like that not come with a back plate?

regardless advice still stands. if you want less area coverage best bet is to look for a replacement. frozenCPU might be a good place to look.

by all means modify it if you must but i can only foresee issues. IMHO

PS the Evo aspect was not directed at you, more of a general statement to the masses.


----------



## wntrsnowg

apologies, my rig info hasn't appeared to update yet


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

*crickets*....


----------



## cssorkinman




----------



## Rangerjr1

Listening to music guys, what music do you guys like?


----------



## wntrsnowg

To be specific, these are the temps I see after running prime95 blend for only 2 minutes. As someone said earlier, the second CPU temp refers to the socket which reached 62.5 degrees C.


That is with the stock backplate


And I also have a case fan blowing air in onto t he socket as shown here


Are those normal socket temps? I read that 70 C is max. I only have a mild OC of 4.3 mhz


----------



## Red1776

Frank Sinatra, Elvis, Metallica, paolo nutini, Alice Cooper, The Who, Queen, Bob Dylan , Bruce Springsteen, Pink Floyd , The Cure, AC.DC etc ...etc

And i am posting this again because its such an awesome picture!

'Hells Garden' by Red1776


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Listening to music guys, what music do you guys like?


Anything with cowbell


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Pomplamoose


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Alpha is beginning software development, then comes beta.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle
> So in this case it is infact a step forward for gurty... as at this point he has left the code development phase and entered the debug phase. Lets just hope that gurty scales decently with multi cores, I'd hate to see him unable to utilize these new consoles to their full potential...


For Gerty's debug stage I know a good guy who will rid him of all those bed bugs. He'll throw in a free roach extermination as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> For Gerty's debug stage I know a good guy who will rid him of all those bed bugs. He'll throw in a free roach extermination as well.


Sounds like a job for "orkinman"


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Frank Sinatra, Elvis, Metallica, paolo nutini, Alice Cooper, The Who, Queen, Bob Dylan , Bruce Springsteen, Pink Floyd , The Cure, AC.DC etc ...etc
> 
> And i am posting this again because its such an awesome picture!
> 
> 'Hells Garden' by Red1776


Straight out of the terror network. Extremely satanical.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Listening to music guys, what music do you guys like?


I like Schostokovich and Woodie Guthrie. A little Gustav Mahler as well. Real old school. Best symphony ever written: Schostokovich's Leningrad Symphony written diring the Nazi Siege of Leningrad to commeorate the bravery of the working class in their resistance.


----------



## Deadboy90

That music that sounds like a electric keyboard is being beaten to death. Whats it called? Oh yea, Dubstep.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Am i the only one liking old school hiphop and rap







?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sounds like a job for "orkinman"


Css orkinman
ROFL


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You will get better performance in WoW with the intel CPUs, it's a 7 year old game that still only uses 2 cores which plays right into Intels hands. Crysis and BF on the other hand are well optimized for up to 8 threads so you likely will get better numbers with the 8350 than the i3 or i5.


can you set affinity for the older games that have wont work well with new cpu's?


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Am i the only one liking old school hiphop and rap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yes


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BetoS13*
> 
> Thanks Megaman. Do you think my CPU is running too hot at idle? I know ambient temps around here are hot (70 to 75 F). But is it normal for a FX-8350 to be al 37C on idle on a H100i... seems too hot to me. I've heard people using H100is and running into 27-30C temps at idle, what gives?
> 
> Also on HWinFO64 should I keep my eye on the (AMD-FX-8350 CPU#0 temps - these are lower temps) or on the (Nuvoton NCT6771F CPU temps - these are higher temps)?





with a h100? whats your cpu @ stock ? what tim did you use? what fans are you using? whats your pump rpm ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I thought i would bring you a break from the heat. Temps dropped 25F after this storm went through last night and it looked like Hells Garden in my backyard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> wicked picture dude!





+13


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I was unaware of that.
> 
> why would a higher end cooler like that not come with a back plate?
> 
> regardless advice still stands. if you want less area coverage best bet is to look for a replacement. frozenCPU might be a good place to look.
> 
> by all means modify it if you must but i can only foresee issues. IMHO
> 
> PS the Evo aspect was not directed at you, more of a general statement to the masses.






most do not for AMD because the stock one is BEAST, unlike intel which uses one of the worst ways to mount a HS .... like EVER thought of


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Yes


What do you listen to then







? Satanic core metal growl hard rock?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> most do not for AMD because the stock one is BEAST, unlike intel which uses one of the worst ways to mount a HS .... like EVER thought of


i've only ever gotten cross compatible coolers, pardon the slight ignorance.

like mine has one back plate but weird design to work for the backing amd and intel sockets


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with a h100? whats your cpu @ stock ? what tim did you use? what fans are you using? whats your pump rpm ?
> +13
> 
> most do not for AMD because the stock one is BEAST, unlike intel which uses one of the worst ways to mount a HS .... like EVER thought of


I agree the stock backing plate for AMD is beefcake thick. When I hooked up the hyper 212's backplate i felt a serious downgrade for such a larger cooler


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I agree the stock backing plate for AMD is beefcake thick. When I hooked up the hyper 212's backplate i felt a serious downgrade for such a larger cooler


AMD stock cooler ----> 212 lol


----------



## dmfree88

sadly it probably out performs it. but i cant stand the noise the fan makes, so ill just wait till i can afford something better.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> sadly it probably out performs it. but i cant stand the noise the fan makes, so ill just wait till i can afford something better.


Im selling a Thermalright SASBE with 3 Noctua fans. Bid me


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I agree the stock backing plate for AMD is beefcake thick. When I hooked up the hyper 212's backplate i felt a serious downgrade for such a larger cooler


What? The backplate in my motherboard was plastic coated in a bit of aluminum paint. The 212 evo one by comparison is solid, unbendable metal. Of what type I'm not sure but it's a helluvalot sturdier than the stock one.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

You guys who run your [email protected] what vcore are you running it at then, i need 1.47vcore for 4.6ghz :/ It seems high, is there anything you can do to lower the need for volt when ocíng except get a custom water loop to lower temps?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Yes


No, I love that stuff too. I download a lot of mix tape hip hop as well.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> You guys who run your [email protected] what vcore are you running it at then, i need 1.47vcore for 4.6ghz :/ It seems high, is there anything you can do to lower the need for volt when ocíng except get a custom water loop to lower temps?


I'm at 4.5 and I'm using 1.43. You might be on the voltage wall that all chips hit. You have LLC settings up as high as possible right?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> You guys who run your [email protected] what vcore are you running it at then, i need 1.47vcore for 4.6ghz :/ It seems high, is there anything you can do to lower the need for volt when ocíng except get a custom water loop to lower temps?


sounds bout right,


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I'm at 4.5 and I'm using 1.43. You might be on the voltage wall that all chips hit. You have LLC settings up as high as possible right?


Yep i have the LLC at "extreme" setting. HT link speed at 3155mhz and NB speed at 2367mhz bot those two at stock voltage. I cant increase the NB volt on this ud5 board, no bios setting for it. I can increase HT link voltage, but i have it at stock as well. Might try to lower HT link speed a notch or two and try 1 notch lower vcore or something? Or just try to reach 4.7ghz with this vcore?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> sadly it probably out performs it. but i cant stand the noise the fan makes, so ill just wait till i can afford something better.
> 
> 
> 
> Im selling a Thermalright SASBE with 3 Noctua fans. Bid me
Click to expand...

I will trade ya for a Sapphire Flex 6950/6970 (Rev 1.0) wit the 6970 BIOS


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will trade ya for a Sapphire Flex 6950/6970 (Rev 1.0) wit the 6970 BIOS


hmmmm. interesting...

Ill do it for a 7970. hahahahaha


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will trade ya for a Sapphire Flex 6950/6970 (Rev 1.0) wit the 6970 BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm. interesting...
> 
> Ill do it for a 7970. hahahahaha
Click to expand...

well then, you have demonstrated that you are in fact insane


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well then, you have demonstrated that you are in fact insane


What if i throw in some cashs aswell?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well then, you have demonstrated that you are in fact insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if i throw in some cashs aswell?
Click to expand...

okay...about $400 for my last reference card hehehe


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> okay...about $400 for my last reference card hehehe


SASBE + 400 dollars or only 400 dollars? lol. And yea i could do that, just reserve it for me okay? And 400 total including shipping?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> okay...about $400 for my last reference card hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SASBE + 400 dollars or only 400 dollars? lol. And yea i could do that, just reserve it for me okay? And 400 total including shipping?
Click to expand...

I was just kidding. I was expecting SASBE +$400 +shipping to be met with a bunch of four letter expletives hehe

I do have a 5th 7970 ref that is sitting without a cooler. Let me put one on it and make sure it is in order and I will PM you.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was just kidding. I was expecting SASBE +$400 +shipping to be met with a bunch of four letter expletives hehe
> 
> I do have a 5th 7970 ref that is sitting without a cooler. Let me put one on it and make sure it is in order and I will PM you.


How well does it clock on ref cooler?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I was just kidding. I was expecting SASBE +$400 +shipping to be met with a bunch of four letter expletives hehe
> 
> I do have a 5th 7970 ref that is sitting without a cooler. Let me put one on it and make sure it is in order and I will PM you.
> 
> 
> 
> How well does it clock on ref cooler?
Click to expand...

i really don't remember what that one did on air. I will have toput the Blower back on and put the OC to it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> i really don't remember what that one did on air. I will have toput the Blower back on and put the OC to it.


Tell me the asic and how much it can do on stock volts. And what the stock volts are. I would gladly pay 400 for it (Cheap compared to what i could get here!







)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> i really don't remember what that one did on air. I will have toput the Blower back on and put the OC to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me the asic and how much it can do on stock volts. And what the stock volts are. I would gladly pay 400 for it (Cheap compared to what i could get here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

I do remember the ASIC is 85.2, and it did 1140 +/- on stock. Other than that I am going to have to get a HS on it and fire it up


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I do remember the ASIC is 85.2, and it did 1140 +/- on stock. Other than that I am going to have to get a HS on it and fire it up


Ah perfect. Im guessing 1250-1320 on reference cooler. Reserve it for me! 400 dollars. Is that with or without shipping?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Yep i have the LLC at "extreme" setting. HT link speed at 3155mhz and NB speed at 2367mhz bot those two at stock voltage. I cant increase the NB volt on this ud5 board, no bios setting for it. I can increase HT link voltage, but i have it at stock as well. Might try to lower HT link speed a notch or two and try 1 notch lower vcore or something? Or just try to reach 4.7ghz with this vcore?


time and time again these ga-990fxa boards have shown some instabilities at extreme LLC. LLC is handled different by every board but I know I have the rev 1.1 of the UD5 and it requires "high" setting, extreme is too jolty and causes instabilities. There was someone earlier having the same problems with a UD7. Gigabytes LLC seems to run better in the middle with the 990fxa boards. I could be wrong but try setting LLC to a lower setting your vcore will likely be more steady and possibly not require higher voltages to stay steady.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> time and time again these ga-990fxa boards have shown some instabilities at extreme LLC. LLC is handled different by every board but I know I have the rev 1.1 of the UD5 and it requires "high" setting, extreme is too jolty and causes instabilities. There was someone earlier having the same problems with a UD7. Gigabytes LLC seems to run better in the middle with the 990fxa boards. I could be wrong but try setting LLC to a lower setting your vcore will likely be more steady and possibly not require higher voltages to stay steady.


Thanks man i will try the LLC "high" setting now, just gonna reboot and set it to high and run the vcore a notch lower! Ill let u know what happens. Ty for your advice meanwhile!


----------



## Alastair

All you guys dealing in 7970's and here I am still going with my 6850's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> You guys who run your [email protected] what vcore are you running it at then, i need 1.47vcore for 4.6ghz :/ It seems high, is there anything you can do to lower the need for volt when ocíng except get a custom water loop to lower temps?


I am doing 4.7 @ 1.47 and vdda of 2.6v. I can't go much higher due to socket temps, so I am going to get a dremel and start cutting up some side panels! Guys can you recommend me a dremel to use for modding? 3000 or the 4000 or maybe a different tool?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All you guys dealing in 7970's and here I am still going with my 6850's
> I am doing 4.7 @ 1.47 and vdda of 2.6v. I can't go much higher due to socket temps, so I am going to get a dremel and start cutting up some side panels! Guys can you recommend me a dremel to use for modding? 3000 or the 4000 or maybe a different tool?


The dremel is a must for modders! I can check my computer parts if you want? I may have a better backplate!

Im running stable 4.8ghz now wich is where io meet my voltage wall, i have tried up to almost 1.6vcore to get 5ghz stable with no luck but i only have the kuhler 920 so.

Now im running 4.8ghz with vcore:1.488v, and HT link at 2400+mhz stock volt, The NB at 2400mhz stock volt as well. My memory at 1920mhz 10-10-10 at 1.6volt. My northbridge is always very cool cause if you check my rig you see i have loads of fans with decent quality i think anyway? Anypone give me advice of my fans if you check rig pls, i know they asrent top notch but they are quite







I just need to up my fsb some to get memory higher i think or try lower timings might be better? They are stock 2133mhz and 11-11-11 i think,not sure. Also is my memory decent or is it crap? Thanks in adavance!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What? The backplate in my motherboard was plastic coated in a bit of aluminum paint. The 212 evo one by comparison is solid, unbendable metal. Of what type I'm not sure but it's a helluvalot sturdier than the stock one.


then i correct my statement most are better. all mine have been rigid metal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Yep i have the LLC at "extreme" setting. HT link speed at 3155mhz and NB speed at 2367mhz bot those two at stock voltage. I cant increase the NB volt on this ud5 board, no bios setting for it. I can increase HT link voltage, but i have it at stock as well. Might try to lower HT link speed a notch or two and try 1 notch lower vcore or something? Or just try to reach 4.7ghz with this vcore?


extreme is usualy too high and causes issues with temps on most boards


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All you guys dealing in 7970's and here I am still going with my 6850's
> I am doing 4.7 @ 1.47 and vdda of 2.6v. I can't go much higher due to socket temps, so I am going to get a dremel and start cutting up some side panels! Guys can you recommend me a dremel to use for modding? 3000 or the 4000 or maybe a different tool?
> 
> 
> 
> The dremel is a must for modders! I can check my computer parts if you want? I may have a better backplate!
> 
> Im running stable 4.8ghz now wich is where io meet my voltage wall, i have tried up to almost 1.6vcore to get 5ghz stable with no luck but i only have the kuhler 920 so.
> 
> Now im running 4.8ghz with vcore:1.488v, and HT link at 2400+mhz stock volt, The NB at 2400mhz stock volt as well. My memory at 1920mhz 10-10-10 at 1.6volt. My northbridge is always very cool cause if you check my rig you see i have loads of fans with decent quality i think anyway? Anypone give me advice of my fans if you check rig pls, i know they asrent top notch but they are quite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to up my fsb some to get memory higher i think or try lower timings might be better? They are stock 2133mhz and 11-11-11 i think,not sure. Also is my memory decent or is it crap? Thanks in adavance!
Click to expand...

Those Couger fans I hear are as good as they get!


----------



## Alastair

I want to cut a hole in my motherboard side panel. Any ideas on like a cool design for a fan grill that will house a 120mm fan on a Phantom 820 case?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All you guys dealing in 7970's and here I am still going with my 6850's
> I am doing 4.7 @ 1.47 and vdda of 2.6v. I can't go much higher due to socket temps, so I am going to get a dremel and start cutting up some side panels! Guys can you recommend me a dremel to use for modding? 3000 or the 4000 or maybe a different tool?


Your raystorm kit cant handle anything over 1.47v? lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Your raystorm kit cant handle anything over 1.47v? lol.


It is in the heat of summer u silly person









Did you have to put down your overclock in the heat?

Oh wait you went to 4.6 didnt u







even on your fantastic air cooler that us watercoolers are jealous of?









i game at 5ghz on my raystorm kit and still dont reach high temps, the guy as probably got a smaller case and his fan arrangment isnt up to much good, so how about giving the guy some of your "expertise" and help him out









i wouldnt prime in this heat though, unlike some dunky person who not made an appearance since he was asked to provide proof


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It is in the heat of summer u silly person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to put down your overclock in the heat?
> 
> Oh wait you went to 4.6 didnt u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even on your fantastic air cooler that us watercoolers are jealous of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i game at 5ghz on my raystorm kit and still dont reach high temps, the guy as probably got a smaller case and his fan arrangment isnt up to much good, so how about giving the guy some of your "expertise" and help him out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt prime in this heat though, unlike some dunky person who not made an appearance since he was asked to provide proof


Whats with your attitude?

Where do you get 4.6 from? I recently posted a screenshot of me priming at 4.8. I know its not SOLID PROOF but whatever.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where do you get 4.6 from? I recently posted a screenshot of me priming at 4.8. I know its not SOLID PROOF but whatever.


oh sorry my norweigen friend, 4.8 on your fantastic testbed but dont put others down, just help em out aye!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh sorry my norweigen friend, 4.8 on your fantastic testbed but dont put others down, just help em out aye!


Norwegian*....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Norwegian*....


thanks i wasnt sure if the yank spellchecker was having a laugh with me


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks i wasnt sure if the yank spellchecker was having a laugh with me


You're weird today. Like... More than usual.


----------



## d1nky

LOL at gertie ive been out doing other shet. there are other things in life than this.

im priming at 5ghz 1.57v or around that without heat issues.

reason i havent posted any screenshots is because im busy and stress testing takes forever, especially when it locks up after 20 + mins for a reason i dont know.

and these raystorm kits are crap tbh!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're weird today. Like... More than usual.


im throwing up all the time and i cant take my meds, its been a week now so if i seem not myself this is why sadly


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im throwing up all the time and i cant take my meds, its been a week now so if i seem not myself this is why sadly


Im sorry you dont feel 100%

Meds for what may i ask?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL at gertie ive been out doing other shet. there are other things in life than this.
> 
> im priming at 5ghz 1.57v or around that without heat issues.
> 
> reason i havent posted any screenshots is because im busy and stress testing takes forever, especially when it locks up after 20 + mins for a reason i dont know.
> 
> and these raystorm kits are crap tbh!


Hmmm here is your post from last week?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL overkill on cooling!
> 
> 5.1ghz primed 1.6v 50*c socket 35*c core MAX


so this is crap then?

or u just full of it? come on man u changed your "story" quick


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im sorry you dont feel 100%
> 
> Meds for what may i ask?


I got schizoaffective disorder not quite as bad as schizophrenia but its not nice to have









i dont let it get me down though, but 12 tablets a day just kills me and since i cant take the meds whilst throwing up i may seem not myself,

i dont mean anything bad to u im just pulling your plonker


----------



## d1nky

mines not a raystorm kit anymore tbh! overclocking and finding your cpu's limit doesnt happen within a few minutes, epsecially when ya have a life.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I got schizoaffective disorder not quite as bad as schizophrenia but its not nice to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont let it get me down though, but 12 tablets a day just kills me and since i cant take the meds whilst throwing up i may seem not myself,
> 
> i dont mean anything bad to u im just pulling your plonker


Ah i see. Well stop throwing up and take your meds!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ah i see. Well stop throwing up and take your meds!


If i could i would lol, not nice throwing up meds too!

cant even eat nor drink, i found if i suck on jubbly's i can have my fluid intake til i throw it up


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> mines not a raystorm kit anymore tbh! overclocking and finding your cpu's limit doesnt happen within a few minutes, epsecially when ya have a life.


i changed my rad from the raystorm to alphacool and had great temps 50C 5ghz prime but i stuck my screwdriver through it so im back on the raystorm rad

the do suck a bit though but not as bad as one would think

they are a good starting point


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i changed my rad from the raystorm to alphacool and had great temps 50C 5ghz prime but i stuck my screwdriver through it so im back on the raystorm rad
> 
> the do suck a bit though but not as bad as one would think
> 
> they are a good starting point


Im starting to feel as if raystorm kits are like H100s. Everyone gets them because they dont know any better.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im starting to feel as if raystorm kits are like H100s. Everyone gets them because they dont know any better.


Yes i must admit as i didnt know what i was doing i bought the raystorm kit









I changed the rad, pump, block and tubing and res so cost me twice as much lol if i bought them in the beginning then it would of only cost me an extra 30£ compared to raystorm lol


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What do you listen to then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Satanic core metal growl hard rock?


Pretty much everything from The Beatles, Elton John, Pink Floyd, Rush to Nirvana, Green Day, Foo Fighters, RHCP, to Pink (her concerts are awesome), Train, Adele...Etc. No rap...

I can enjoy a song or two from Eminem or Macklemore but the list is Very short.


----------



## d1nky

i believe the raystorm kits cool a lot better than h100s

i know a person that swicthed from h100 to RS240 kit and loved the temp decrease, but like anyone that kit didnt stay the same for long.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Pretty much everything from The Beatles, Elton John, Pink Floyd, Rush to Nirvana, Green Day, Foo Fighters, RHCP, to Pink (her concerts are awesome), Train, Adele...Etc. No rap...
> 
> I can enjoy a song or two from Eminem or Macklemore but the list is Very short.


some great bands there, add to that bob marley, queen, alahbama shakes(fantastic newish band)

loved eminem's 5 mile


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> some great bands there, add to that bob marley, queen, alahbama shakes(fantastic newish band)
> 
> loved eminem's 5 mile


Eminem white rapper = BAD


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> You guys who run your [email protected] what vcore are you running it at then, i need 1.47vcore for 4.6ghz :/ It seems high, is there anything you can do to lower the need for volt when ocíng except get a custom water loop to lower temps?


I have mine at 1.47 (+0.175) with LCC off. I found it runs cooler and more stable with LCC off. 1.47 is not high, mine runs more around 1.42 to 1.44 under stress, much less when idling.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> some great bands there, add to that bob marley, queen, alahbama shakes(fantastic newish band)
> 
> loved eminem's 5 mile


Ya, I could have made the list a lot longer. Queen, The Ramones, AC/DC, U2, INXS, Genesis......

I think it is 8 Mile...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranger*
> white rapper = BAD


Disagree, the Beastie Boys are (were) a very good band (I had forgotten about them).


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Ya, I could have made the list a lot longer. Queen, The Ramones, AC/DC, U2, INXS, Genesis......
> 
> I think it is 8 Mile...


Haha yeah lol only saw it again last month too!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Your raystorm kit cant handle anything over 1.47v? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It is in the heat of summer u silly person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to put down your overclock in the heat?
> 
> Oh wait you went to 4.6 didnt u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even on your fantastic air cooler that us watercoolers are jealous of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i game at 5ghz on my raystorm kit and still dont reach high temps, the guy as probably got a smaller case and his fan arrangment isnt up to much good, so how about giving the guy some of your "expertise" and help him out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt prime in this heat though, unlike some dunky person who not made an appearance since he was asked to provide proof
Click to expand...

Ok well here goes. Its winter here in South Africa. Case is a Phantom 820. (Bought with water cooling in mind)
Fan Set Up:
INTAKE: 2 x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (front and side) 2 x Aerocool Sharkfan 140mm (Bottom). (480CFM Total)
Exhaust: 1x 140mm Cooler Master Essentials 1000RPM (Rear). 2x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (Top). (344CFM Total) I wonder if I don't have enough exhaust?
My EX280 radiator is set up in Push/Pull. Push: 2 140mm Aerocool Sharkfans. Pull: The 2 Storm Force 200mm at the top of the case.

The kit seems to be handling temps very well actually. Core temp does not go beyond 45C at 4.8GHz. Its just the socket temps are the problem. That gets to 70C after 4 runs of IBT set to maximum.
Maybe I need to remount the block I am not sure. But I don't see why as the core temps are low.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok well here goes. Its winter here in South Africa. Case is a Phantom 820. (Bought with water cooling in mind)
> Fan Set Up:
> INTAKE: 2 x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (front and side) 2 x Aerocool Sharkfan 140mm (Bottom). (480CFM Total)
> Exhaust: 1x 140mm Cooler Master Essentials 1000RPM (Rear). 2x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (Top). (344CFM Total) I wonder if I don't have enough exhaust?
> My EX280 radiator is set up in Push/Pull. Push: 2 140mm Aerocool Sharkfans. Pull: The 2 Storm Force 200mm at the top of the case.
> 
> The kit seems to be handling temps very well actually. Core temp does not go beyond 45C at 4.8GHz. Its just the socket temps are the problem. That gets to 70C after 4 runs of IBT set to maximum.
> Maybe I need to remount the block I am not sure. But I don't see why as the core temps are low.


I would ignore CPU temps.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok well here goes. Its winter here in South Africa. Case is a Phantom 820. (Bought with water cooling in mind)
> Fan Set Up:
> INTAKE: 2 x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (front and side) 2 x Aerocool Sharkfan 140mm (Bottom). (480CFM Total)
> Exhaust: 1x 140mm Cooler Master Essentials 1000RPM (Rear). 2x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (Top). (344CFM Total) I wonder if I don't have enough exhaust?
> My EX280 radiator is set up in Push/Pull. Push: 2 140mm Aerocool Sharkfans. Pull: The 2 Storm Force 200mm at the top of the case.
> 
> The kit seems to be handling temps very well actually. Core temp does not go beyond 45C at 4.8GHz. Its just the socket temps are the problem. That gets to 70C after 4 runs of IBT set to maximum.
> Maybe I need to remount the block I am not sure. But I don't see why as the core temps are low.


I dont think its a case of core temps low i think its a case of socket temp is high, way high









How much pressure have u put on the screws to mount, it sounds like too little pressure into the block?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok well here goes. Its winter here in South Africa. Case is a Phantom 820. (Bought with water cooling in mind)
> Fan Set Up:
> INTAKE: 2 x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (front and side) 2 x Aerocool Sharkfan 140mm (Bottom). (480CFM Total)
> Exhaust: 1x 140mm Cooler Master Essentials 1000RPM (Rear). 2x Cooler Master Storm Force 200mm (Top). (344CFM Total) I wonder if I don't have enough exhaust?
> My EX280 radiator is set up in Push/Pull. Push: 2 140mm Aerocool Sharkfans. Pull: The 2 Storm Force 200mm at the top of the case.
> 
> The kit seems to be handling temps very well actually. Core temp does not go beyond 45C at 4.8GHz. Its just the socket temps are the problem. That gets to 70C after 4 runs of IBT set to maximum.
> Maybe I need to remount the block I am not sure. But I don't see why as the core temps are low.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its a case of core temps low i think its a case of socket temp is high, way high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much pressure have u put on the screws to mount, it sounds like too little pressure into the block?
Click to expand...

I will re mount when I get home tomorrow. It also gives me an excuse to add MX-4 to the VRM and chipset. For CPU I got some Arctic SILVER 5. Whats it like compared to MX-4? I currently have the Silver 5 on my CPU.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will re mount when I get home tomorrow. It also gives me an excuse to add MX-4 to the VRM and chipset. For CPU I got some Arctic SILVER 5. Whats it like compared to MX-4? I currently have the Silver 5 on my CPU.


Trash the AS5 and use MX4 on your CPU aswell.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will re mount when I get home tomorrow. It also gives me an excuse to add MX-4 to the VRM and chipset. For CPU I got some Arctic SILVER 5. Whats it like compared to MX-4? I currently have the Silver 5 on my CPU.


Ive used both, and i think as5 just edges it out but it does have a cure in period

ther eisnt much in them if im honest, As5 is alot thicker


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will re mount when I get home tomorrow. It also gives me an excuse to add MX-4 to the VRM and chipset. For CPU I got some Arctic SILVER 5. Whats it like compared to MX-4? I currently have the Silver 5 on my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used both, and i think as5 just edges it out but it does have a cure in period
> 
> ther eisnt much in them if im honest, As5 is alot thicker
Click to expand...

Maybe its just that the AS5 has not cured yet. I only put the new motherboard in on Friday.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Maybe its just that the AS5 has not cured yet. I only put the new motherboard in on Friday.


the 70C wont be cause its AS5 not cured, its only a top temp of 5C difference i think


----------



## kahboom

When i blew my VRM's on one of my crossfire v motherboards i was using AS5, since it is supposed to be non-conductive. I will never use that again, did what ek said too one small dot on each vrm then thermal pad then block, didn't last very long. I have moved to MX4 or even Deep cool Z5 which is almost the same as MX4 and no problems since.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> When i blew my VRM's on one of my crossfire v motherboards i was using AS5, since it is supposed to be non-conductive. I will never use that again, did what ek said too one small dot on each vrm then thermal pad then block, didn't last very long. I have moved to MX4 or even Deep cool Z5 which is almost the same as MX4 and no problems since.


Ouch, I have had people telling me I was wrong for saying that AS5 was conductive, now I know where to point them. Stick with the more modern stuff like MX2 to MX4, I personally like thermalright's chill factor.


----------



## kahboom

It was a lesson learned, i was lucky that asus rma'ed the board.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Eminem white rapper = BAD


but, if your white, listening to white rap.. its ok lmao
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If i could i would lol, not nice throwing up meds too!
> 
> cant even eat nor drink, i found if i suck on jubbly's i can have my fluid intake til i throw it up


try chewing crushed ice and shots of Gatorade, shots of chicken broth if you need electrolytes. sip the shots like Russians sip wadka.

double dose of kids liquid gravol once stuff is staying down for over an hour or so..

should help

i also might have made a deal to get a me a 7970 as well


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> When i blew my VRM's on one of my crossfire v motherboards i was using AS5, since it is supposed to be non-conductive. I will never use that again, did what ek said too one small dot on each vrm then thermal pad then block, didn't last very long. I have moved to MX4 or even Deep cool Z5 which is almost the same as MX4 and no problems since.


eh.. silver is conductive...

how can something contain silver and not be conductive?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> but, if your white, listening to white rap.. its ok lmao
> try chewing crushed ice and shots of Gatorade, shots of chicken broth if you need electrolytes. sip the shots like Russians sip wadka.
> 
> double dose of kids liquid gravol once stuff is staying down for over an hour or so..
> 
> should help
> 
> i also might have made a deal to get a me a 7970 as well


Nice on the 7970, i think that's my next buy before xmas

ill try the other stuff too, ive tried everything else lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> When i blew my VRM's on one of my crossfire v motherboards i was using AS5, since it is supposed to be non-conductive. I will never use that again, did what ek said too one small dot on each vrm then thermal pad then block, didn't last very long. I have moved to MX4 or even Deep cool Z5 which is almost the same as MX4 and no problems since.


You gotta be kidding me... Use thermalpads dammit. You will never use a product because YOU broke a motherboard with it (User error). Wow, just wow man.


----------



## anubis1127

Um, whoever told you AS5 was nonconductive was playing a mean trick on you, haha. It is definitely a conductive TIM.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Ouch, I have had people telling me I was wrong for saying that AS5 was conductive, now I know where to point them. Stick with the more modern stuff like MX2 to MX4, I personally like thermalright's chill factor.


It's not conductive, its capacitive. Pointing them there will just get you laughed at. This is user error.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice on the 7970, i think that's my next buy before xmas
> 
> ill try the other stuff too, ive tried everything else lol


ouch, sound like a hyatis hernia my friend. worse


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's not conductive, its capacitive. Pointing them there will just get you laughed at. This is user error.


Well not all of us are electrical engineers, what is the difference between conductive and capacitive? and how did it lead to this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Um, whoever told you AS5 was nonconductive was playing a mean trick on you, haha. It is definitely a conductive TIM.


Not the only one who make the conductive/capacitive mistake


----------



## Alastair

Well I will re-apply and re-seat and yeah. We will see where that gets me. Thanks guys!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well not all of us are electrical engineers, what is the difference between conductive and capacitive? and how did it lead to this?
> Not the only one who make the conductive/capacitive mistake


conductive is the transfer of energy

capacitive means that it has the capacity to store energy without that capability of limiting its release.

both of which can be deadly for electronics.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Well not all of us are electrical engineers, what is the difference between conductive and capacitive? and how did it lead to this?
> Not the only one who make the conductive/capacitive mistake


You think knowing the difference between conductive/capacitive makes him an electrical engineer? Since when did people think like this!??!

Oh man people in this thread... I might even migrate to the one where hurricane28 hangs out.


----------



## tsm106

I'm not sure how reading the product literature makes me an engineer? Or googling what capacitive means. AS5 won't destroy anything that you haven't destroyed yourself first, ie. you have to supply the short or create the arc first. AS5 won't do it for you.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You gotta be kidding me... Use thermalpads dammit. You will never use a product because YOU broke a motherboard with it (User error). Wow, just wow man.


Wow, read ranger, I used thermal pads and a like a small nothing of a drop on each vrm, Ek puts in there instruciton guide with a picture of what they recommend, so thats what i did. But used AS5 compound. So drop of tim, thermal pad, block, did the same thing with what im on now but with MX-4 and no problems.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Wow, read ranger, I used thermal pads and a like a small nothing of a drop on each vrm, Ek puts in there instruciton guide with a picture of what they recommend, so thats what i did. But used AS5 compound. So drop of tim, thermal pad, block, did the same thing with what im on now but with MX-4 and no problems.


MX4 isnt capacitive... Ofcourse it works...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You think knowing the difference between conductive/capacitive makes him an electrical engineer? Since when did people think like this!??!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man people in this thread... I might even migrate to the one where hurricane28 hangs out.


Is that the bulldozer/vishera thread? he went there last time he got banned lol

when people get to know him properly there where else is he gonna go?









you love this thread Ranger its why you keep coming back


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> MX4 isnt capacitive... Ofcourse it works...


I just took advise from the wrong person that i was talking with one day on here and it cost me a cpu and board, but asus replaced the board and i just moved my wifes pc from a fx 8150 to a fx 8320 so no real loss, was planning on getting her the new cpu anyways. Made for a funny story like your karate chopped board.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I just took advise from the wrong person that i was talking with one day on here and it cost me a cpu and board, but asus replaced the board and i just moved my wifes pc from a fx 8150 to a fx 8320 so no real loss, was planning on getting her the new cpu anyways. Made for a funny story like your karate chopped board.


Karate chopped? I curb-stomped it. Damn 7970 Matrix. Horrible cards...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I just took advise from the wrong person that i was talking with one day on here and it cost me a cpu and board, but asus replaced the board and i just moved my wifes pc from a fx 8150 to a fx 8320 so no real loss, was planning on getting her the new cpu anyways. Made for a funny story like your karate chopped board.
> 
> 
> 
> Karate chopped? I curb-stomped it. Damn 7970 Matrix. Horrible cards...
Click to expand...

You are hardcore.

Need a chair?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Karate chopped? I curb-stomped it. Damn 7970 Matrix. Horrible cards...


LOL, I think more people were upset that you destroyed a working card that could have been sold. I think that was the best part about that.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You are hardcore.
> 
> Need a chair?




Yes, but you happen to have it. Not me...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> LOL, I think more people were upset that you destroyed a working card that could have been sold. I think that was the best part about that.


Yep, a lot of people flamed me for it. It was amusing though


----------



## tsm106

Chop that pic into here:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yep, a lot of people flamed me for it. It was amusing though


quality control at its finest


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> quality control at its finest


Word.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You think knowing the difference between conductive/capacitive makes him an electrical engineer? Since when did people think like this!??!
> 
> Oh man people in this thread... I might even migrate to the one where hurricane28 hangs out.


And you wonder why people hate asking questions. Sometime it is quicker and easier to just ask instead of google.

Can you spot sarcasm?







but i will let you off with that since words cant show that well.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> And you wonder why people hate asking questions. Sometime it is quicker and easier to just ask instead of google.
> 
> Can you spot sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will let you off with that since words cant show that well.


I never wondered why people hate asking questions, I never knew they did. I hate it when people do stupid stuff and then ask questions as to why it got messed up.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> And you wonder why people hate asking questions. Sometime it is quicker and easier to just ask instead of google.
> 
> Can you spot sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will let you off with that since words cant show that well.


I mostly read not quote, but if it wasn't for people like ranger i would not enjoy reading these threads so much.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys going to be asking some general questions and I will be relying on the answers knowledge before I move on. I did have windows 7 ultimate running this machine installed to the ssd.

1. I have heard that windows 8 can be picky about overclocking. Which drive will see the best performance for installing windows 8?

2. If I install to the hdd will the 8320 use the ssd as a cache drive or would it just otherwise be rendered for small program installs?

3. What would be the best stress testing programs for windows 8?

4. Then I will need help overclocking to max potential if anyone is up for it?

My specs

AMD 8320

Asrock 990 extreme 4

Nvidia gt 650 2gb

64gb ssd

750gb hybrid hdd

8gig of ram

850 thermaltake psu

xspc d5 pump res

2 120 rads

Thank you for your time.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay guys going to be asking some general questions and I will be relying on the answers knowledge before I move on. I did have windows 7 ultimate running this machine installed to the ssd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I have heard that windows 8 can be picky about overclocking. Which drive will see the best performance for installing windows 8?
> 
> 2. If I install to the hdd will the 8320 use the ssd as a cache drive or would it just otherwise be rendered for small program installs?
> 
> 3. What would be the best stress testing programs for windows 8?
> 
> 4. Then I will need help overclocking to max potential if anyone is up for it?
> 
> My specs
> 
> AMD 8320
> 
> Asrock 990 extreme 4
> 
> Nvidia gt 650 2gb
> 
> 64gb ssd
> 
> 750gb hybrid hdd
> 
> 8gig of ram
> 
> 850 thermaltake psu
> 
> xspc d5 pump res
> 
> 2 120 rads
> 
> Thank you for your time.


I'd prefer to run win7 on ssd and have win 8 on a partition on the hard drive...it is picky and does crash alot when on idle for some reason, though doing anything on windows 8 is fine









If i was you i would run win 7 when overclocking and when you find your ideal and stable overclock then you can transfer over to windows 8

windows 8 stress testing programs are the same as win 7







If i was you i would check out computrestore guide on page 1









just my 2 pence worth


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> conductive is the transfer of energy
> 
> capacitive means that it has the capacity to store energy without that capability of limiting its release.
> 
> both of which can be deadly for electronics.


This is wrong.

I don't know if some people of here remember the first trials of submerging a full motherboard with all its components in oil, thinking that this will undoubtedly bring down the temps while at the same time avoiding short circuits by the water. It failed, why? because oil is capacitive.

BUT, the fact that oil is capacitive doesn't means that energy gets stored in it, that's completely wrong. The reason it failed it's because capacitive components act as an open circuit when DC is set through it (actually they create a very large current spike then opens... in this case there is some energy stored but those are other things) HOWEVER, if a fluctuating voltage is applied, for example, the processor's clock generator then the capacitive medium suddenly becomes conductive (the capacitance actually dampens a bit of the original waveform, whatever it is, or causes changes in phase).

For this you really need an electronics engineering or at least some physics knowledge.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Im starting to OC and I have LLC and all other power saving features off in my mobo (as suggested by the OC guide in the OP) and I get voltage increase under load (similar to LLC). However, LLC is disabled! Has this happened to anyone else? For example, I am running 4.2 mhz at manual voltage of 1.3125 Vcore, but it jumps to 1.4 Vcore under load. What gives?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Im starting to OC and I have LLC and all other power saving features off in my mobo (as suggested by the OC guide in the OP) and I get voltage increase under load (similar to LLC). However, LLC is disabled! Has this happened to anyone else? For example, I am running 4.2 mhz at manual voltage of 1.3125 Vcore, but it jumps to 1.4 Vcore under load. What gives?


Do you have turbo disabled?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> if a fluctuating voltage is applied, for example, the processor's clock generator then the capacitive medium suddenly becomes conductive (the capacitance actually dampens a bit of the original waveform, whatever it is, or causes changes in phase).


if it is wrong why did you say a wordy version of the exact same thing?

speaking in terms of what was brought up. TIM on VRMS.

if it is touching two or more of the lead it become akin to a capacitor.

storing some energy while letting some pass.

but seeing as it is a blob of tim there is no way for a blob of tim to be able to regulate what energy it hold and what energy it releases.

on the other hand there is the conductive aspect. this is transmission of energy through a medium. these mediums being resistant rather than capcitive


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> conductive is the transfer of energy
> 
> capacitive means that it has the capacity to store energy without that capability of limiting its release.
> 
> both of which can be deadly for electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> I don't know if some people of here remember the first trials of submerging a full motherboard with all its components in oil, thinking that this will undoubtedly bring down the temps while at the same time avoiding short circuits by the water. It failed, why? because oil is capacitive.
> 
> BUT, the fact that oil is capacitive doesn't means that energy gets stored in it, that's completely wrong. The reason it failed it's because capacitive components act as an open circuit when DC is set through it (actually they create a very large current spike then opens... in this case there is some energy stored but those are other things) HOWEVER, if a fluctuating voltage is applied, for example, the processor's clock generator then the capacitive medium suddenly becomes conductive (the capacitance actually dampens a bit of the original waveform, whatever it is, or causes changes in phase).
> 
> For this you really need an electronics engineering or at least some physics knowledge.
Click to expand...

except you can submerge circuit boards in mineral oil without problems...
mineral oil is used as an insulator in transformers. it is a dielectric medium
i dont think it is capacitive itself, but its used in capacitors since it is a dielectric and has very high resistance

also the only way a capacitor will let DC current through is if there is a dielectric breakdown


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Im starting to OC and I have LLC and all other power saving features off in my mobo (as suggested by the OC guide in the OP) and I get voltage increase under load (similar to LLC). However, LLC is disabled! Has this happened to anyone else? For example, I am running 4.2 mhz at manual voltage of 1.3125 Vcore, but it jumps to 1.4 Vcore under load. What gives?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have turbo disabled?
Click to expand...

Turbo is disabled, and my mobo is updated to the latest BIOS


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Turbo is disabled, and my mobo is updated to the latest BIOS


personally i think your vcore for 4.2 is too low and thats why its jumping to 1.4

maybe im full of crap but thats my noob way of seeing it









try upping the vcore a bit more and see if the jump is the same


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Turbo is disabled, and my mobo is updated to the latest BIOS


what is your llc set to?


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> except you can submerge circuit boards in mineral oil without problems...
> mineral oil is used as an insulator in transformers. it is a dielectric medium
> i dont think it is capacitive itself, but its used in capacitors since it is a dielectric and has very high resistance
> 
> also the only way a capacitor will let DC current through is if there is a dielectric breakdown


Depending on the dielectric you need an extremely high voltage for that to happen. As for the transformers, the copper in them is already insulated, otherwise they wouldn't create the needed spires to go up and down in voltages. For mineral oil you still need some precautions, some of them are protecting the processor's socked (thus avoiding capacitances that may act as short circuits)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if it is wrong why did you say a wordy version of the exact same thing?
> 
> speaking in terms of what was brought up. TIM on VRMS.
> 
> if it is touching two or more of the lead it become akin to a capacitor.
> 
> storing some energy while letting some pass.
> 
> but seeing as it is a blob of tim there is no way for a blob of tim to be able to regulate what energy it hold and what energy it releases.
> 
> on the other hand there is the conductive aspect. this is transmission of energy through a medium. these mediums being resistant rather than capcitive


I didn't say the same thing. Capacitance doesn't "releases" stored energy with any condition, applied to the VRMs, since they are switching, that was likely what caused the short circuit.


----------



## dmfree88

Arctic silver 5 is not the reason your mobo fried:

Not Electrically Conductive:
Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
(While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)

If you didnt overflow onto your motherboard you wouldnt have a problem. Also even when this happens, its still usually not the problem:

http://www.overclock.net/t/140813/artic-silver-5-is-not-electrically-conductive

Its nearly impossible to cause an arc across arctic silver, people have tried you cant even simulate the capacitveness. They only say the above statement to cover there butts.

IF (big if) somehow this was the cause, then you applied too much paste somehow and it spread. You dont want hot heat spreading paste connecting your VRM to your mobo anyways. This will transfer heat to undesired locations, which is probably why your motherboard fried, not due to AS5 but due to improper heat transfer. You probably would have had the same results with any thermal paste that spread wrong.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> And you wonder why people hate asking questions. Sometime it is quicker and easier to just ask instead of google.
> 
> Can you spot sarcasm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will let you off with that since words cant show that well.
> 
> 
> 
> I never wondered why people hate asking questions, I never knew they did. I hate it when people do stupid stuff and then ask questions as to why it got messed up.
Click to expand...

OKay, here is the solution. From now on, just ask me everything!


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im starting to feel as if raystorm kits are like H100s. Everyone gets them because they dont know any better.


I got a raystorm kit because I couldn't afford a fully custom water loop with the parts I wanted at the time I had to get better cooling. I plan to swap the poor pump with a D5 or two and get more and better rads and cpu block whenever I manage to afford that 900D. There's no way I can fit that stuff in a mid case.
Every time I upgrade stuff, it's because something is dying on me :/


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OKay, here is the solution. From now on, just ask me everything!


shouldnt that read impotent ruler of the universe?

you did say u used viagra the other day to stop falling out of bed


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OKay, here is the solution. From now on, just ask me everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldnt that read impotent ruler of the universe?
> 
> you did say u used viagra the other day to stop falling out of bed
Click to expand...

tomato - tommah-to


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Turbo is disabled, and my mobo is updated to the latest BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> what is your llc set to?
Click to expand...

disabled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Turbo is disabled, and my mobo is updated to the latest BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> personally i think your vcore for 4.2 is too low and thats why its jumping to 1.4
> 
> maybe im full of crap but thats my noob way of seeing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try upping the vcore a bit more and see if the jump is the same
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will try that. My VID is 1.313 so I will up Vcore slightly


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> tomato - tommah-to


lol it is pronounced to mah to

bloody Americanism's lol

How we Brits see your language


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh sorry my norweigen friend, 4.8 on your fantastic testbed but dont put others down, just help em out aye!


I thought he is Finnish. You are British, he is Finnish, and I have yet begun.i guess I was wrong. He is wegian. That means I am kaput.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I thought he is Finnish. You are British, he is Finnish, and I have yet begun.


He is? Well he didnt correct me so i presume he is Norwegian


----------



## os2wiz

Gerty says not omnipotence, impotence
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> tomato - tommah-to


Perhaps it is time to investigate the link between computer forum roid rage and impotence. The winner is ........


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> He is? Well he didnt correct me so i presume he is Norwegian


I was wrong. I probably read a post of Ranger just after a post from Alatar. I prefer the wegians. They resisted the Nazis. In Finland it was collaboration.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Finally got stable at 4.8ghz with LLC changed from "extreme" to "high" and vcore at 1.488volt! My HT link is at 2400mhz should i increase it to like around 3200mhz wich i have had it running before with stock voltage, or should i be happy with my cpu stable with a reasonable vcore? Is it a good vcore for 4.8ghz? And i have my NB at 2400mhz at stock voltage (there is no option in bios to increase the volt to the NB). And i have my ram at 1920mhz 10-10-10-24. I personally am satiesfied with my clock but i guess it always have room for improvement, but i cant go higher on my NB clock at 2400mhz cause dualbios kicks in if i go higher then 2400mhz on the NB. But i can increase the HT to about 3200mhz without touching HT link voltage. And last i am running 3dmark vantage benching and now i am number 1 on the list with ppl running the fx8350 and gtx660 sli







So i am very satiesfied cause it took a long time to be number 1 but finally, so i am a happy bunny









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4773976 check the link at my 3dmark vantage score and pls compare and look at others with the same setup as me, and let me know what you think. The closest one after me got "32643" and i got "33185" so the difference in scores is "542" points









At the moment i dont feel like playing around cause i am number 1 now and i dont wanna loose that position, i think i will wait until someone beats me. The thing i might do is save this profile in bios and write down the numbers for my oc´d gpu´s and then maybe try to increase the HT speed if you guys think it could get my score higher? And maybe the timings for the ram, or raise the fsb until im at around 2133mhz but then i would have to increase the timings to 11-11-11. So i dont know if it would be better to be at 2133mhz then 1920mhz with lower timings?

What do you guys think i will do? Maybe settle for now or try oc even higher? I just dont wanna loose my number 1 position in 3dmark









Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Arctic silver 5 is not the reason your mobo fried:
> 
> Not Electrically Conductive:
> Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
> (While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)
> 
> If you didnt overflow onto your motherboard you wouldnt have a problem. Also even when this happens, its still usually not the problem:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/140813/artic-silver-5-is-not-electrically-conductive
> 
> Its nearly impossible to cause an arc across arctic silver, people have tried you cant even simulate the capacitveness. They only say the above statement to cover there butts.
> 
> IF (big if) somehow this was the cause, then you applied too much paste somehow and it spread. You dont want hot heat spreading paste connecting your VRM to your mobo anyways. This will transfer heat to undesired locations, which is probably why your motherboard fried, not due to AS5 but due to improper heat transfer. You probably would have had the same results with any thermal paste that spread wrong.


please link valid tests for capacitance?

only thing i saw in that thread was a multi meter test.. looked to be testing ohmage.

you cannot test capacitance with simply a multi meter and a glob of TIM

a glob of TIM that hasn't had any exposure to voltage is not likely able to have any charge. so its capacitance would register a default 0.

you need to charge the TIM with voltage applied and you need to measure the difference in voltage between the the charge voltage and the ground voltage one it gets there.(in this case would have to be arc to ground)

and some crazy formula you can come up with capacitance knowing these two votlages.

also look at the picture dude.

you can visibly see Tim covering some of the VRM leads


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats what we are good for and brute force pitbulls and musclecars


Well since Korea in the 50's we have been good at starting wars we couldn't finish cept when we invaded little Grenada . I heard there was intense resistance there from the green monkies. Well the Brits were little better with the Falklans fiasco. So we can wipe each others arses.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got stable at 4.8ghz with LLC changed from "extreme" to "high" and vcore at 1.488volt! My HT link is at 2400mhz should i increase it to like around 3200mhz wich i have had it running before with stock voltage, or should i be happy with my cpu stable with a reasonable vcore? Is it a good vcore for 4.8ghz? And i have my NB at 2400mhz at stock voltage (there is no option in bios to increase the volt to the NB). And i have my ram at 1920mhz 10-10-10-24. I personally am satiesfied with my clock but i guess it always have room for improvement, but i cant go higher on my NB clock at 2400mhz cause dualbios kicks in if i go higher then 2400mhz on the NB. But i can increase the HT to about 3200mhz without touching HT link voltage. And last i am running 3dmark vantage benching and now i am number 1 on the list with ppl running the fx8350 and gtx660 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i am very satiesfied cause it took a long time to be number 1 but finally, so i am a happy bunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4773976 check the link at my 3dmark vantage score and pls compare and look at others with the same setup as me, and let me know what you think. The closest one after me got "32643" and i got "33185" so the difference in scores is "542" points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment i dont feel like playing around cause i am number 1 now and i dont wanna loose that position, i think i will wait until someone beats me. The thing i might do is save this profile in bios and write down the numbers for my oc´d gpu´s and then maybe try to increase the HT speed if you guys think it could get my score higher? And maybe the timings for the ram, or raise the fsb until im at around 2133mhz but then i would have to increase the timings to 11-11-11. So i dont know if it would be better to be at 2133mhz then 1920mhz with lower timings?
> 
> What do you guys think i will do? Maybe settle for now or try oc even higher? I just dont wanna loose my number 1 position in 3dmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


yes its a good vcore for 4.8

id leave ht link at 2600 if im honest, does having it higher really make much of a performance increase? might do in benchmarks but realtime gaming? i aint sure thats why i ask









also 3dmark meh!! go to hwbot.org and run some of those benches for 8350









http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_8350/


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Eminem white rapper = BAD


Nothing that a little Agent Orange wouldn't fix.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes its a good vcore for 4.8
> 
> id leave ht link at 2600 if im honest, does having it higher really make much of a performance increase? might do in benchmarks but realtime gaming? i aint sure thats why i ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also 3dmark meh!! go to hwbot.org and run some of those benches for 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_8350/


C´mon let me be happy with my worldrecord for my setup in 3dmark vantage for now







In hwbot i wont stand a chance against nitro cooled systems and custom water loops with my kuhler 920, so no point in doing that. I dont think increasing the HT will do anything else then cause instability but im not sure cause i have read both ways when it comes to HT link. Some say it improves your oc and some say it cause instability...so im clueless about it really.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> C´mon let me be happy with my worldrecord for my setup in 3dmark vantage for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hwbot i wont stand a chance against nitro cooled systems and custom water loops with my kuhler 920, so no point in doing that. I dont think increasing the HT will do anything else then cause instability but im not sure cause i have read both ways when it comes to HT link. Some say it improves your oc and some say it cause instability...so im clueless about it really.


Don't get me wrong man im impressed with your 3dmark score









i suppose i see your point regarding hwbot but there are air users in there too so u got a great chance of scoring higher than u might think









Off topic

X rebirth out this november

This game looks beautiful not sure if any of you are familiar with the X series


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Don't get me wrong man im impressed with your 3dmark score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose i see your point regarding hwbot but there are air users in there too so u got a great chance of scoring higher than u might think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic
> 
> X rebirth out this november
> 
> This game looks beautiful not sure if any of you are familiar with the X series


Ok Mr Gerty, i will try your advice and give hwbot a chance. Do you have any results in hwbot you can show?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Arctic silver 5 is not the reason your mobo fried:
> 
> Not Electrically Conductive:
> Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
> (While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)
> 
> If you didnt overflow onto your motherboard you wouldnt have a problem. Also even when this happens, its still usually not the problem:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/140813/artic-silver-5-is-not-electrically-conductive
> 
> Its nearly impossible to cause an arc across arctic silver, people have tried you cant even simulate the capacitveness. They only say the above statement to cover there butts.
> 
> IF (big if) somehow this was the cause, then you applied too much paste somehow and it spread. You dont want hot heat spreading paste connecting your VRM to your mobo anyways. This will transfer heat to undesired locations, which is probably why your motherboard fried, not due to AS5 but due to improper heat transfer. You probably would have had the same results with any thermal paste that spread wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> please link valid tests for capacitance?
> 
> only thing i saw in that thread was a multi meter test.. looked to be testing ohmage.
> 
> you cannot test capacitance with simply a multi meter and a glob of TIM
> 
> a glob of TIM that hasn't had any exposure to voltage is not likely able to have any charge. so its capacitance would register a default 0.
> 
> you need to charge the TIM with voltage applied and you need to measure the difference in voltage between the the charge voltage and the ground voltage one it gets there.(in this case would have to be arc to ground)
> 
> and some crazy formula you can come up with capacitance knowing these two votlages.
> 
> also look at the picture dude.
> 
> you can visibly see Tim covering some of the VRM leads
Click to expand...

i think its a misnomer to call an insulator capacitive. however a certain material such as as5 or mineral oil could increase the capacitance by increasing the breakdown voltage, which i guess could cause problems. not shorts but something like crosstalk


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Ok Mr Gerty, i will try your advice and give hwbot a chance. Do you have any results in hwbot you can show?


Just click through the various rankings and you'll see alot of users from this thread









http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_8350/

only one ive done is superpi 32m im the highest non ln2 score for that









i cant be bothered at moment for doing others ( got some personal crap to sift through first) but im sure next few months ill tackle some more


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Ok Mr Gerty, i will try your advice and give hwbot a chance. Do you have any results in hwbot you can show?
> 
> 
> 
> Just click through the various rankings and you'll see alot of users from this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_8350/
> 
> *only one ive done is superpi 32m im the highest non ln2 score for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> i cant be bothered at moment for doing others ( got some personal crap to sift through first) but im sure next few months ill tackle some more
Click to expand...

What about http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/ ?









Also, I've yet to find the magic sauce to make the FX boot at 5.3Ghz... highest it would ever work is 5285Mhz. Above that, it just black screens at windows boot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> What about http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've yet to find the magic sauce to make the FX boot at 5.3Ghz... highest it would ever work is 5285Mhz. Above that, it just black screens at windows boot.


oh aye i forgot about that one, maybe cause its only a few seconds long









besides ive not done any benches for quite awhile now, i suppose not every cpu will hit same clocks, i can get to 5.373 i think it was but cant boot at 5.4ghz lol


----------



## Tarnix

Yeah, It seems that I got some CPU degradation, I can't 5.2 anymore x.x


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yeah, It seems that I got some CPU degradation, I can't 5.2 anymore x.x


At what vcore did you run 5.2ghz?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yeah, It seems that I got some CPU degradation, I can't 5.2 anymore x.x


You shouldn't be getting CPU degradation unless you were running over 1.5v for extended periods of time.


----------



## nz3777

Question for you guys...... I just bought the Asus Crosshair Formula-Z iam thinking about adding the Fx 8350 to it, what do you guys think? Is there any reason I schould be looking at the 8320 or 6350 or maybe 6300? Whats the best for this mobo the 8350 right>? Iam probbly going to be running 3 gpus on it so yeah any advice is appricated~! Thank you


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Question for you guys...... I just bought the Asus Crosshair Formula-Z iam thinking about adding the Fx 8350 to it, what do you guys think? Is there any reason I schould be looking at the 8320 or 6350 or maybe 6300? Whats the best for this mobo the 8350 right>? Iam probbly going to be running 3 gpus on it so yeah any advice is appricated~! Thank you


Go for the fx8350 the crosshair should be able to handle it np, but it comes down to cash as well. Dont forget you need a decent cooler. Are you planning to oc it alot? And when running 3 gpu´s you probably best to go with the 8350 aswell!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Question for you guys...... I just bought the Asus Crosshair Formula-Z iam thinking about adding the Fx 8350 to it, what do you guys think? Is there any reason I schould be looking at the 8320 or 6350 or maybe 6300? Whats the best for this mobo the 8350 right>? Iam probbly going to be running 3 gpus on it so yeah any advice is appricated~! Thank you


8350 please. New egg has it for $179.95 right now.


----------



## Blackops_2

They also have 8320s for 145$ until the 12th









Though if i would've know the 8350 was going to go down to 180$ i would've spent 20$ more, my brother and I split a 8320 for roughly 70$. Stuff like that always happens.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Question for you guys...... I just bought the Asus Crosshair Formula-Z iam thinking about adding the Fx 8350 to it, what do you guys think? Is there any reason I schould be looking at the 8320 or 6350 or maybe 6300? Whats the best for this mobo the 8350 right>? Iam probbly going to be running 3 gpus on it so yeah any advice is appricated~! Thank you


CHVFZ + 8350 is an epic match


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> tomato - tommah-to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it is pronounced to mah to
> 
> bloody Americanism's lol
> 
> How we Brits see your language
Click to expand...

yeah, yeah ...and it's Al-loo-min-eyum Pbbt

just refer all tech questions to the impotent ruler with the unlimited Viagra supply!


----------



## goku5868

MegaMan just PM me better I can tell u whats going on my Blue Galaxy Project.....


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first i dont remember all your settings and have to goto work in a hurry so bear with me
> what i dont remember is your pump what kind of pump, and what speed do you run it on? from your pics and what little time i have had looking at them it seems your gpus are in para which is good.
> 
> looks great !~ let us know if you need any help!~
> 
> dont forget to fill out a rig in rigbuilder ( UPPER right hand of this page for when you need help !~


The pump I'm using is XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Clear Reservoir-- w/Alphacool VPP655 D5 Variant Pump very good pump paid good money just let u....


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yeah, It seems that I got some CPU degradation, I can't 5.2 anymore x.x
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be getting CPU degradation unless you were running over 1.5v for extended periods of time.
Click to expand...

Exactly.








5,2Ghz is impossible with my unit under 1.55, if not more.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Turbo is disabled, and my mobo is updated to the latest BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> what is your llc set to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disabled
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Turbo is disabled, and my mobo is updated to the latest BIOS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> personally i think your vcore for 4.2 is too low and thats why its jumping to 1.4
> 
> maybe im full of crap but thats my noob way of seeing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try upping the vcore a bit more and see if the jump is the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I will try that. My VID is 1.313 so I will up Vcore slightly
Click to expand...

So, i upped Vcore in the bios to ~ 1.3375 and now my Vcore jumps to 1.464 under Prime95 blend!!! What is going on?!?

(Some backstory: I have LLC and all other power saving features disabled, yet it acts as that I still have LLC on. Why?)


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So, i upped Vcore in the bios to ~ 1.3375 and now my Vcore jumps to 1.464 under Prime95 blend!!! What is going on?!?
> 
> (Some backstory: I have LLC and all other power saving features disabled, yet it acts as that I still have LLC on. Why?)


would this be caused by the vrms, like on the ud3?


----------



## RustySocket

no kidding, isnt that pushing it a little toooo much ?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So, i upped Vcore in the bios to ~ 1.3375 and now my Vcore jumps to 1.464 under Prime95 blend!!! What is going on?!?
> 
> (Some backstory: I have LLC and all other power saving features disabled, yet it acts as that I still have LLC on. Why?)


I am baffled. ASK RED THE IMPOTENT GURU DUDE....


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So, i upped Vcore in the bios to ~ 1.3375 and now my Vcore jumps to 1.464 under Prime95 blend!!! What is going on?!?
> 
> (Some backstory: I have LLC and all other power saving features disabled, yet it acts as that I still have LLC on. Why?)


Try turning LLC on? See if that helps.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So, i upped Vcore in the bios to ~ 1.3375 and now my Vcore jumps to 1.464 under Prime95 blend!!! What is going on?!?
> 
> (Some backstory: I have LLC and all other power saving features disabled, yet it acts as that I still have LLC on. Why?)
> 
> 
> 
> I am baffled. ASK RED THE IMPOTENT GURU DUDE....
Click to expand...

There is no "disabled" LLC setting, not on Giga 1.1 boards anyway

Extreme
Ultra High
High
Medium
Regular
Auto

That's it.

Auto is also horrible.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So, i upped Vcore in the bios to ~ 1.3375 and now my Vcore jumps to 1.464 under Prime95 blend!!! What is going on?!?
> 
> (Some backstory: I have LLC and all other power saving features disabled, yet it acts as that I still have LLC on. Why?)
> 
> 
> 
> I am baffled. ASK RED THE IMPOTENT GURU DUDE....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "disabled" LLC setting, not on Giga 1.1 boards anyway
> 
> Extreme
> Ultra High
> High
> Medium
> Regular
> Auto
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Auto is also horrible.
Click to expand...

I have an asrock extreme9. Not a gigabyte. I try turning LLC on to the lowest setting (25%) and it acts the same. I is confused


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> So, i upped Vcore in the bios to ~ 1.3375 and now my Vcore jumps to 1.464 under Prime95 blend!!! What is going on?!?
> 
> (Some backstory: I have LLC and all other power saving features disabled, yet it acts as that I still have LLC on. Why?)
> 
> 
> 
> I am baffled. ASK RED THE IMPOTENT GURU DUDE....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "disabled" LLC setting, not on Giga 1.1 boards anyway
> 
> Extreme
> Ultra High
> High
> Medium
> Regular
> Auto
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Auto is also horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an asrock extreme9. Not a gigabyte. I try turning LLC on to the lowest setting (25%) and it acts the same. I is confused
Click to expand...

That is weird.

Asrock got any BIOS updates standing by?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Probably not in the near future. From what I understand the 1.4 bios update just recently came out (which is what I am on). Possibly I should revert back to the old bios. Idk... I tried posting for help in the asrock mobo club thread but it is deadddd


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5,2Ghz is impossible with my unit under 1.55, if not more.


I see you have watercooling, and your vcore of 1.55vcore is a good number for a 5.2ghz clock! It sounds very strange with your cooling and just 1.55vcore that it should degrade with that setup. Exactly what is your problem? I mean at wich vcore have you run 5.2ghz and at wich temp, full load? What happens when you try to go for your usually clock? Does it boot,crash in windows or maybe gives you a blue screen. More info pls!


----------



## wntrsnowg

Just wanted to update in case anyone runs into the same issue I have. asrock seems to have LLC nomenclature opposite of every other manufacturer. 100% LLC means the mobo holds Vcore as the set manual voltage (doesn't increase voltage). Disabled LLC means NO voltage control and under load the voltage just draws power like crazy (increasing Vcore).


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

If anyone have the ud5 rev 3, pls pm me or say in thread! I need help! Or if anyone else knows the ud5 rev 3 board and what its capable for? The main concern is that the NB volt cant be changed to my knowledge! I mailed gigabyte about it and the tech i mailed with said you could change the volt to the NB, wich isnt true







But i am running beta bios for the ud5 rev 3 now and hoping final release of it contains some really nice changes. Like you cant change the NB volt and all altered changes you do to the different volts are done with "offsets" i think its called, or? If it isnt called "offsets" i will explain what i mean: When you change a voltage setting you cant see in bios at wich volt you are running, primary i want to be able to see in bios at wich vcore i run in real time, not having to go into windows and use a program to see the volt!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I see you have watercooling, and your vcore of 1.55vcore is a good number for a 5.2ghz clock! It sounds very strange with your cooling and just 1.55vcore that it should degrade with that setup. Exactly what is your problem? I mean at wich vcore have you run 5.2ghz and at wich temp, full load? What happens when you try to go for your usually clock? Does it boot,crash in windows or maybe gives you a blue screen. More info pls!


1.55vcore for 5.2 is so low lol well, execept for the cherry picked ones









i use that for 5ghz, and so do alot of others







surely 5.2 should be around 1.60 at the lowest


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I see you have watercooling, and your vcore of 1.55vcore is a good number for a 5.2ghz clock! It sounds very strange with your cooling and just 1.55vcore that it should degrade with that setup. Exactly what is your problem? I mean at wich vcore have you run 5.2ghz and at wich temp, full load? What happens when you try to go for your usually clock? Does it boot,crash in windows or maybe gives you a blue screen. More info pls!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.55vcore for 5.2 is so low lol well, execept for the cherry picked ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use that for 5ghz, and so do alot of others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely 5.2 should be around 1.60 at the lowest
Click to expand...

No, no, I think 1.53 is about right


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, no, I think 1.53 is about right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did i say "EXCEPT" Cherry Picked ones.....hmmmm i think i did my friend









For the ones that don't understand what cherry picked means

Cherry Picked

Haha Don't ya just love me Red


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Did i say "EXCEPT" Cherry Picked ones.....hmmmm i think i did my friend


Im also pretty sure you said 1.55v and not 1.53v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im also pretty sure you said 1.52v and not 1.53v


Details, Details

Meh!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Anyone knows the volt setting for running the NB at 2400mhz. Is the NB supposed to be 2200mhz stock or?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Anyone knows the volt setting for running the NB at 2400mhz. Is the NB supposed to be 2200mhz stock or?


"A bit higher than stock"

And yes, 2200Mhz is stock for the NB.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Anyone knows the volt setting for running the NB at 2400mhz. Is the NB supposed to be 2200mhz stock or?


Try to run 2500-2700 at 1.25V. should net you a bit extra performance.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, no, I think 1.53 is about right


I was under the impression that over 1.5v would degrade the CPU if it was used 24/7.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I was under the impression that over 1.5v would degrade the CPU if it was used 24/7.


nah man, who told you that?

amd say top vcore is 1.55

but for it to degrade you have to be stinking over 1.65 i reckon 24/7, as they always give a lower value to be absolutely sure no one fries their chip









Thats my understanding anyhow, though it could be warped


----------



## Rangerjr1

Yay got my ripjaws 30 minutes ago. First thing i did was to rip off the heatspreaders (i failed on my tridents... They died...) And now im running 2133 9-10-10-27!

24/7 scores.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6987388?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yay got my ripjaws 30 minutes ago. First thing i did was to rip off the heatspreaders (i failed on my tridents... They died...) And now im running 2133 9-10-10-27!
> 
> 24/7 scores.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6987388?


9 10 10 27?

meh on my 1600mhz ram i am at 2133 at 99927


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 9 10 10 27?
> 
> meh on my 1600mhz ram i am at 2133 at 99927


Yes im sure you are. Hurricane stable.

Mind doing a 3dmark11 physics run like i did







?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yes im sure you are. Hurricane stable.
> 
> Mind doing a 3dmark11 physics run like i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


haha sure lol, not done one in ages so itll be fun









btw what ht link r u at


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yay got my ripjaws 30 minutes ago. First thing i did was to rip off the heatspreaders (i failed on my tridents... They died...) And now im running 2133 9-10-10-27!
> 
> 24/7 scores.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6987388?


Why does it say non- default settings what did you change?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Why does it say non- default settings what did you change?


maybe cause he just ran the physics test, hmm i dont know though lol

den blodige juksepave







kanskje


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> maybe cause he just ran the physics test, hmm i dont know though lol
> 
> den blodige juksepave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kanskje


Yes he may. I can't seem to get my cpu stable on the cpu/nb past 2500 as soon as it comes close it fails prime no matter the voltage. Also there seems like a big dead spot from 230fsb to 260fsb. Currently running 273fsb x 17.5 so 4.777 + 16mhz due to the .9mhz so its 4.793mhz in windows can't get over 4.8ghz when using fsb overclocking but the scores are better. So just sticking with that till steamroller comes around and going to try my luck with another chip. Don't know why but Newegg.com doesn't seem to get the best batches in my area.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yes he may. I can't seem to get my cpu stable on the cpu/nb past 2500 as soon as it comes close it fails prime no matter the voltage. Also there seems like a big dead spot from 230fsb to 260fsb. Currently running 273fsb x 17.5 so 4.777 + 16mhz due to the .9mhz so its 4.793mhz in windows can't get over 4.8ghz when using fsb overclocking but the scores are better. So just sticking with that till steamroller comes around and going to try my luck with another chip. Don't know why but Newegg.com doesn't seem to get the best batches in my area.


aye the fsb deadspots are a pain int he ass sometimes lol, im waiting for steamroller too









i wouldnt be too bothered about failing prime, i know others may say its the be all and end all but most users in here would just go meh to prime anyhow lol

@ranger

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6987895

its on windows 8 though to your windows 7 i may install 7 on my spare drive and run it again









its not too far behind u


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1. maybe cause he just ran the physics test, hmm i dont know though lol
> 
> 2. den blodige juksepave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kanskje


1. Yep
2. Lol.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Why does it say non- default settings what did you change?


Because im a cheater.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Because im a cheater.


i posted my score few posts b4 lol its not too far behind u lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i posted my score few posts b4 lol its not too far behind u lol


ok lol man lol xD lol


----------



## kahboom

http://valid.canardpc.com/2885127

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988130

 Timings are 9-11-10-27 2T, i might be able to get 8900


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2885127
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988130
> 
> Timings are 9-11-10-27 2T, i might be able to get 8900


Thats a sloppy 7950.

HOLY CRAP! The volts!


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988253

8951 physics still climbing. My 7950s are set at this on a custom bios at 1.100v so its a low power profile and since i have two i don't really overclock them that high. My cpu is the terrible batch number 1237 which was full of crap clocking cpus, USA gets all the ones no one else would take when they first launch new cpus from amd, its what it seems like at least. Oh this was run at 9-10-10-22 1T 110ns i must say that its smoother than what the stock timings were + rep for that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988265



2400 ram

10-12-12-34-46


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey guys, since we're posting scores you might aswel try to beat my single GPU score







. NO DUAL SETUPS! (megaman.........)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836311


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988347 Im not even close 5.1ghz, to get into windows for 5ghz i need 1.57v so im not even going to try.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey guys, since we're posting scores you might aswel try to beat my single GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . NO DUAL SETUPS! (megaman.........)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836311


i've got more then half your score now on my gpu







no way it actually gunna compete


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey guys, since we're posting scores you might aswel try to beat my single GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . NO DUAL SETUPS! (megaman.........)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836311


i cant beat your single card score lol so i aint gonna try but aye my 2 crappy 660ti's 18k


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yes im sure you are. Hurricane stable.
> 
> Mind doing a 3dmark11 physics run like i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


are you sayin my 2133 at 8 8 8 24 is not stable lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> are you sayin my 2133 at 8 8 8 24 is not stable lol


If you can do those timings why dont you post some beast physics score with ease?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you can do those timings why dont you post some beast physics score with ease?


I have but I can do again


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have but I can do again


I expect you to beat my best physics. Should be easy with that super golden RAM.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey guys, since we're posting scores you might aswel try to beat my single GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . NO DUAL SETUPS! (megaman.........)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836311


Meh you are place 486 in rating comparing to others running the same cpu and gpu!!! Get to number one pls!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Meh you are place 486 in rating comparing to others running the same cpu and gpu!!! Get to number one pls!


I cant on air


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988347 Im not even close 5.1ghz, to get into windows for 5ghz i need 1.57v so im not even going to try.


It´s a shame you are not running at 5ghz with that custom loop cooling you have (i looked at photos from your profile). You are running at 4.8ghz thats what you run with closed water cooling as i have (antec kuhler 920) or high end like the noctua d-14 air coolers run! You must have a really nice and cool cpu with the cooling system you run, or? And you have water cooled the NB as well, so why just 2600mhz on the NB. You should at least run like 2800mhz and more on your NB! Not meaning to critizise you but what i saw from photos your custom loop looks really nice and that it should cool over 1.6vcore easy! Either clock that cpu to 5ghz or trade me your water sys and you will get my crappy kuhler 920? Im sorry to critisize you as i said but its frustrating to so such nice cooling to waste it feels like







Anyway your rig looks really nice on the photos


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you can do those timings why dont you post some beast physics score with ease?


Just to appease you this is my 24/7 overclock score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988523










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and........?

Also this is not my highest score.

Here is one from June http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739959


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Just to appease you this is my 24/7 overclock score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and........?
> 
> Also this is not my highest score.


just keep it to 4.8 pls lol, we dont want to put ranger to shame do we


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just keep it to 4.8 pls lol, we dont want to put ranger to shame do we


You're right one moment


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Just to appease you this is my 24/7 overclock score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and........?
> 
> Also this is not my highest score.
> 
> Here is one from June http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739959


I see you are number 2 on 3dmark 11 with others that have same gpu/cpu thats really nice!

And i am amazed at your ram, running that speed and such low timings are amazingly good, good job there!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I see you are number 2 on 3dmark 11 with others that have same gpu/cpu thats really nice!
> 
> And i am amazed at your ram, running that speed and such low timings are amazingly good, good job there!


Thank you.. here is my 4.8 score to match Ranger http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988587

If I remember right I HAve the #1 spot too


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

At wich volt are you running that ram? Im really really amazed on your oc on that ram! I have 2133mhz stock speed ram with 11-11-11 timings and at 1.65v to my ram i can just lower timings to 10-10-10! And if you look at my rig you see i have some kingston ram, i think my ram is atleast decent but when i see your oc i feel like i have ****ty ram, maybe my ram is **** or? I dont know much about ram and ocíng them.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you.. here is my 4.8 score to match Ranger http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988587
> 
> If I remember right I HAve the #1 spot too


I am very impressed by your scores. Atleast you backed up your claim with sufficient proof (Even though the link doesnt say what speed and timings you have).

Good job


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you.. here is my 4.8 score to match Ranger http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988587
> 
> If I remember right I HAve the #1 spot too


I am very impressed by your scores. Atleast you backed up your claim with sufficient proof (Even though the link doesnt say what speed and timings you have).

Good job


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> At wich volt are you running that ram? Im really really amazed on your oc on that ram! I have 2133mhz stock speed ram with 11-11-11 timings and at 1.65v to my ram i can just lower timings to 10-10-10! And if you look at my rig you see i have some kingston ram, i think my ram is atleast decent but when i see your oc i feel like i have ****ty ram, maybe my ram is **** or? I dont know much about ram and ocíng them.


1.58v

And don't feel bad I actually think that I ended up with very good ram.. and also my MOBO helps a lot with OC'in them

EDIT: Also I am running 2 Dimms compared to your 4.. I have a bit more head room doing so
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I am very impressed by your scores. Atleast you backed up your claim with sufficient proof (Even though the link doesnt say what speed and timings you have).
> 
> Good job


thank you.. It was the same ram speed for 4.8 I just dropped the multi down on my cpu

In the spoiler I put the CPUz shots


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Fastest Video Transcoder win 7 go.....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Fastest Video Transcoder win 7 go.....


Fastest single GPU score go guise.

I want your RAM kit...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Fastest Video Transcoder win 7 go.....


Fastest? Or Best?

I know a few that use CUDA, but GPU-assisted video encoding looks bad in comparison to normal.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fastest? Or Best?
> 
> I know a few that use CUDA, but GPU-assisted video encoding looks bad in comparison to normal.


I need one better than Handbrake.. as it is not really that umm user intuitive

And um quality is always nice to have, so yes I should say best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Fastest single GPU score go guise.
> 
> I want your RAM kit...


Here is mine http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554

And here is the other color http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148555

Although If i read the model number correctly these may be better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560


----------



## BloodyPirate

Hi everyone new to this thread/site and wanted to share my OC with you to see what you think...So far heat prevents me from going much higher, cause not sure I trust the temps on my CPU as it idles at 14c on the cores??? Load is 58c on Prime95 and 60c on IBT. I got a corsair H100i on pull for cooling and amb room temp is about 23c to 25c.

I added these benchmarks links if anyone wants to compare notes.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988982

http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/681817


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyPirate*
> 
> Hi everyone new to this thread/site and wanted to share my OC with you to see what you think...So far heat prevents me from going much higher, cause not sure I trust the temps on my CPU as it idles at 14c on the cores??? Load is 58c on Prime95 and 60c on IBT. I got a corsair H100i on pull for cooling and amb room temp is about 23c to 25c.
> 
> I added these benchmarks links if anyone wants to compare notes.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988982
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/681817


Welcome.. A bit surprised that you didn't hit a higher clock.. The cores are off when they are cool but the closer to 62c the more accurate they are.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fastest? Or Best?
> 
> I know a few that use CUDA, but GPU-assisted video encoding looks bad in comparison to normal.


One of the fastest and esay to use is Freemake Video Converter and it's Freeware, one of the best quality and also Freeware is Handbrake, but not using GPU acceleration, not the official version, beta version use GPU acceleration but results are worse...


----------



## BloodyPirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Welcome.. A bit surprised that you didn't hit a higher clock.. The cores are off when they are cool but the closer to 62c the more accurate they are.


Well I did Manage 4.8 ghz stable but that was more for bench marking. I figured for gaming overclock 4.6 was more then enough...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyPirate*
> 
> Well I did Manage 4.8 ghz stable but that was more for bench marking. I figured for gaming overclock 4.6 was more then enough...


Pretty mediocre if you ask me. You most guys here hit 8.5-9k for 24/7 usage.

Anyhow, welcome. We'll do our best to help you. Just don't speak before you know anything for sure...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyPirate*
> 
> Well I did Manage 4.8 ghz stable but that was more for bench marking. I figured for gaming overclock 4.6 was more then enough...


Welcome Pirate

Always nice to see some fresh bloo........ i mean new people









Let's get ya to 4.9ghz on that H100i, itll handle it no problem

unless ya happy at 4.6









Ignore Ranger he's bashed his bishop so many times he comes across a bit mean









im in the process of getting him a nice big woman to make a nice guy of him


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome Pirate
> 
> Always nice to see some fresh bloo........ i mean new people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get ya to 4.9ghz on that H100i, itll handle it no problem
> 
> unless ya happy at 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore Ranger he's bashed his bishop so many times he comes across a bit mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in the process of getting him a nice big woman to make a nice guy of him


I don't even know what this means.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I don't even know what this means.


google it









ill get banned forever if i put the real meaning


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> google it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get banned forever if i put the real meaning


LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> google it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get banned forever if i put the real meaning


Ewww man im 12, i dont do that


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> google it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get banned forever if i put the real meaning


Ewww man im 12, i dont do that


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> google it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill get banned forever if i put the real meaning


Ewww man im 12, i dont do that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ewww man im 12, i dont do that


ya got so excited u just had to post it 3 times?

maybe u r 12


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ya got so excited u just had to post it 3 times?
> 
> maybe u r 12


I r 12


----------



## BloodyPirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome Pirate
> 
> Always nice to see some fresh bloo........ i mean new people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get ya to 4.9ghz on that H100i, itll handle it no problem
> 
> unless ya happy at 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore Ranger he's bashed his bishop so many times he comes across a bit mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im in the process of getting him a nice big woman to make a nice guy of him


lol thx that sounds nice....My h100i is only pull my case can't fit a push/pull set up without some mods. I am happy with my 4.6 ghz for gaming but like my sig says use and abuse. So let get those temps up lol.


----------



## d1nky

HAHAHAHAHAHA ^^^^

well ive had problems after problems and least a hctib isn't one!

just corrupted the shet out of my win8 install, having to reinstall now. flashed a bios and went south, so that's fixed now.

it is literally do or die with getting my new 24/7 stable!

im even contemplating stock FSB and 5ghz.... then ill bash the bishop.... LOL


----------



## sdlvx

Has anyone played around with the 1 core per module thing?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275873-AMD-FX-quot-Bulldozer-quot-Review-%284%29-!exclusive!-Excuse-for-1-Threaded-Perf

I was going to play around with it today. I figure I can find the strongest core per module and toggle that one and get some better overall clockspeed as well as better 4 or less thread performance.

I was thinking of something like a full on 8 core mode for rendering/transcoding/etc and then a 4 core mode for gaming on older games. Some of those benches are showing a 20%+ gain by using 4 modules 4 thread. Obviously it hurts it raw multithread but a 20% boost and maybe some better clocks thanks to less active silicone might actually do some good for this chip in games that aren't threaded. It'd close Intel's single thread gap significantly.

EDIT: kind of sounded ambiguous


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA ^^^^
> 
> well ive had problems after problems and least a hctib isn't one!
> 
> just corrupted the shet out of my win8 install, having to reinstall now. flashed a bios and went south, so that's fixed now.
> 
> it is literally do or die with getting my new 24/7 stable!
> 
> im even contemplating stock FSB and 5ghz.... then ill bash the bishop.... LOL


I had the same problem with win 8 so im dual booting atm

still trying to break 10k physics in 3dmark 11 but cant quite get there sadly


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the 1 core per module thing?
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275873-AMD-FX-quot-Bulldozer-quot-Review-%284%29-!exclusive!-Excuse-for-1-Threaded-Perf
> 
> I was going to play around with it today. I figure I can find the strongest core per module and toggle that one and get some better overall clockspeed as well as better 4 or less thread performance.
> 
> I was thinking of something like a full on 8 core mode for rendering/transcoding/etc and then a 4 core mode for gaming on older games. Some of those benches are showing a 20%+ gain from using 2 modules 4 thread. Obviously it hurts it raw multithread but a 20% boost and maybe some better clocks thanks to less active silicone might actually do some good for this chip in games that aren't threaded. It'd close Intel's single thread gap significantly.


Thats very interesting, didn't know they could perform so much better then eachother


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the 1 core per module thing?
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275873-AMD-FX-quot-Bulldozer-quot-Review-%284%29-!exclusive!-Excuse-for-1-Threaded-Perf
> 
> I was going to play around with it today. I figure I can find the strongest core per module and toggle that one and get some better overall clockspeed as well as better 4 or less thread performance.
> 
> I was thinking of something like a full on 8 core mode for rendering/transcoding/etc and then a 4 core mode for gaming on older games. Some of those benches are showing a 20%+ gain by using 4 modules 4 thread. Obviously it hurts it raw multithread but a 20% boost and maybe some better clocks thanks to less active silicone might actually do some good for this chip in games that aren't threaded. It'd close Intel's single thread gap significantly.
> 
> EDIT: kind of sounded ambiguous


I tried something like this when i first got my vishera but the performance decrease in cinebench was massive just disabling 2 cores so i never looked into it further lol

Would love to see some benchmarks though if ya up to it


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the 1 core per module thing?
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275873-AMD-FX-quot-Bulldozer-quot-Review-%284%29-!exclusive!-Excuse-for-1-Threaded-Perf
> 
> I was going to play around with it today. I figure I can find the strongest core per module and toggle that one and get some better overall clockspeed as well as better 4 or less thread performance.
> 
> I was thinking of something like a full on 8 core mode for rendering/transcoding/etc and then a 4 core mode for gaming on older games. Some of those benches are showing a 20%+ gain by using 4 modules 4 thread. Obviously it hurts it raw multithread but a 20% boost and maybe some better clocks thanks to less active silicone might actually do some good for this chip in games that aren't threaded. It'd close Intel's single thread gap significantly.
> 
> EDIT: kind of sounded ambiguous
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something like this when i first got my vishera but the performance decrease in cinebench was massive just disabling 2 cores so i never looked into it further lol
> 
> Would love to see some benchmarks though if ya up to it
Click to expand...

Ah yeah, it would have to be solely a 4 or less thread kind of thing, like most older games or poorly optimized for many core games.

I'm going to go play with it now. I read most of that thread and folks were saying they lost overclocking head room. I'm going to see what I can do, that thread was for BD not PD and it's rather old now.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I had the same problem with win 8 so im dual booting atm
> 
> still trying to break 10k physics in 3dmark 11 but cant quite get there sadly


I struggle to get 9.5k 3d11

I was chasing down 11k firestrike tho

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the 1 core per module thing?
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275873-AMD-FX-quot-Bulldozer-quot-Review-%284%29-!exclusive!-Excuse-for-1-Threaded-Perf
> 
> I was going to play around with it today. I figure I can find the strongest core per module and toggle that one and get some better overall clockspeed as well as better 4 or less thread performance.
> 
> I was thinking of something like a full on 8 core mode for rendering/transcoding/etc and then a 4 core mode for gaming on older games. Some of those benches are showing a 20%+ gain by using 4 modules 4 thread. Obviously it hurts it raw multithread but a 20% boost and maybe some better clocks thanks to less active silicone might actually do some good for this chip in games that aren't threaded. It'd close Intel's single thread gap significantly.
> 
> EDIT: kind of sounded ambiguous
> 
> 
> 
> I tried something like this when i first got my vishera but the performance decrease in cinebench was massive just disabling 2 cores so i never looked into it further lol
> 
> Would love to see some benchmarks though if ya up to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah, it would have to be solely a 4 or less thread kind of thing, like most older games or poorly optimized for many core games.
> 
> I'm going to go play with it now. I read most of that thread and folks were saying they lost overclocking head room. I'm going to see what I can do, that thread was for BD not PD and it's rather old now.
Click to expand...

i would like to experiment with it but unfortunately my bios doesnt allow it. that post is from 2011 and shows my motherboard, but they took away that functionality. you can only disable modules (2 cores) ;( they also stopped updating the bios when they launched the new Z board...so the only way to play with it would be to use a two year old bios


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I struggle to get 9.5k 3d11
> 
> I was chasing down 11k firestrike tho
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260


nice 10k in 3d11 is about the same as 11.1k in firestrike IMO


----------



## d1nky

still its not enough, ive lost interest of benching lately tho. im sure ranger will change that tho ha!

need to get my 24/7 sorted before I go nuts and trade out to intel HAHA!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> nice 10k in 3d11 is about the same as 11.1k in firestrike IMO


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6989973

im getting there, taking its time though, a higher clock gets less performance and it seems doing sli gets a better physics score so its not solely down to just cpu


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> still its not enough, ive lost interest of benching lately tho. im sure ranger will change that tho ha!
> 
> need to get my 24/7 sorted before I go nuts and trade out to intel HAHA!


Wanted to try out a 3770k too. Might buy a second set of mobo and CPU.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6989973
> 
> im getting there, taking its time though, a higher clock gets less performance and it seems doing sli gets a better physics score so its not solely down to just cpu


Sick score man, what are your timings?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6989973
> 
> im getting there, taking its time though, a higher clock gets less performance and it seems doing sli gets a better physics score so its not solely down to just cpu


You are 80pts higher than me and 20pts lower than Megaman


----------



## d1nky

Ya know, I may actually bench this new chip and see what it does!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Ya know, I may actually bench this new chip and see what it does!


Do eet you know you wanna


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i would like to experiment with it but unfortunately my bios doesnt allow it. that post is from 2011 and shows my motherboard, but they took away that functionality. you can only disable modules (2 cores) ;( they also stopped updating the bios when they launched the new Z board...so the only way to play with it would be to use a two year old bios


 CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-9920.zip 2397k .zip file


The bios you use for disabling individual cores on a CVF isn't part of the normal BIOS naming scheme and it's also the one that most extreme OCers use while benching. Doesn't really matter it's a bit older. Not like there have been any meaningful improvements in BIOSes during the lifetime of the board anyway.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Sick score man, what are your timings?


9 9 9 27 36


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i would like to experiment with it but unfortunately my bios doesnt allow it. that post is from 2011 and shows my motherboard, but they took away that functionality. you can only disable modules (2 cores) ;( they also stopped updating the bios when they launched the new Z board...so the only way to play with it would be to use a two year old bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-9920.zip 2397k .zip file
> 
> 
> The bios you use for disabling individual cores on a CVF isn't part of the normal BIOS naming scheme and it's also the one that most extreme OCers use while benching. Doesn't really matter it's a bit older. Not like there have been any meaningful improvements in BIOSes during the lifetime of the board anyway.
Click to expand...

awesome...saved me a post on ROG forums. thanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 9 9 9 27 36


What clocks ? 2133?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-9920.zip 2397k .zip file
> 
> 
> The bios you use for disabling individual cores on a CVF isn't part of the normal BIOS naming scheme and it's also the one that most extreme OCers use while benching. Doesn't really matter it's a bit older. Not like there have been any meaningful improvements in BIOSes during the lifetime of the board anyway.


speaking of BIOS this may almost be worth it...

SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 BIOS 1903
Fixed Power On By RTC function failed.

currently when my powerstate goes idle i can't wake it back up with our restarting


----------



## sdlvx

I haven't done anything extremely scientific but it looks a lot like Windows scheduler has improved or something. Not seeing much differences at all. I tried Firestorm for Second life and Guild Wars 2. I have Skyrim but it looks like there's no actual benchmark and it looks like every Skyrim benchmark is just someone playing the game and recording with fraps.

Unless I'm wrong, I sure hope there's a tool for this. I have no confidence in benchmarks like that, it's so, so easy to be like "well I hate X product and I love Y product and Y gives me more money so when I benchmark Y product I'm going to look off into the sky and look at the ground a little bit to raise the FPS numbers."

Does anyone have any requests? I have BD conditioner too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What clocks ? 2133?


yup but gone lower clock now and 8 8 8 24







just gotta test


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yup but gone lower clock now and 8 8 8 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta test


welcome to the club!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> welcome to the club!


not really lol, i can do 1866 8 8 8 24 all day but i cant break 10k









ill try some more tomorrow its nearly 1 am here and my head not in it anymore lol

i think i need better ram to break 10k


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not really lol, i can do 1866 8 8 8 24 all day but i cant break 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try some more tomorrow its nearly 1 am here and my head not in it anymore lol
> 
> i think i need better ram to break 10k


Id say CPU at 5.3 with ram cas 8 2080 would do it


----------



## goku5868

Alright guys here is my 3DMark Vantage Score Performance Setting's please let know your feedback on my Blue Galaxy Project....









Overclock at 4.5 Ghz....http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4774381 http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...t/FX-8350OverclockSLIGTX560Ti900MHz1.jpg.html

Overclock at 4.8 Ghz....http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4675385
http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...t/FX-8350OverclockSLIGTX560Ti950MHz2.jpg.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Id say CPU at 5.3 with ram cas 8 2080 would do it


i tried those settings but now my cpu is stuck at 4ghz







i cant be bothered to take out the cables of second card to reset cmos
why do they stick it in a crappy place to get to








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> Alright guys here is my 3DMark Vantage Score Performance Setting's please let know your feedback on my Blue Galaxy Project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock at 4.5 Ghz....http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4774381 http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...t/FX-8350OverclockSLIGTX560Ti900MHz1.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock at 4.8 Ghz....http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4675385
> http://s277.photobucket.com/user/go...t/FX-8350OverclockSLIGTX560Ti950MHz2.jpg.html


Not too bad man


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Yes he may. I can't seem to get my cpu stable on the cpu/nb past 2500 as soon as it comes close it fails prime no matter the voltage. Also there seems like a big dead spot from 230fsb to 260fsb. Currently running 273fsb x 17.5 so 4.777 + 16mhz due to the .9mhz so its 4.793mhz in windows can't get over 4.8ghz when using fsb overclocking but the scores are better. So just sticking with that till steamroller comes around and going to try my luck with another chip. Don't know why but Newegg.com doesn't seem to get the best batches in my area.


you can dooooo etttt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6988253
> 
> 8951 physics still climbing. My 7950s are set at this on a custom bios at 1.100v so its a low power profile and since i have two i don't really overclock them that high. My cpu is the terrible batch number 1237 which was full of crap clocking cpus, USA gets all the ones no one else would take when they first launch new cpus from amd, its what it seems like at least. Oh this was run at 9-10-10-22 1T 110ns i must say that its smoother than what the stock timings were + rep for that.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey guys, since we're posting scores you might aswel try to beat my single GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . NO DUAL SETUPS! (megaman.........)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836311


just to note you never said anything about tri or quad..... and i can easily... i found out you used the streched not centered setting ( or which ever is not default !~ ) you only beat me by a little anywho

Side note..... i officially have all 4 7970ds in my possession !~~~ YAYAYA they all seem to be good i think i can do 1200/1800 24/7 on them !~

gonna buy my komodos and re do my loop to do quad fire... getting these in there and keeping airflow.... is not gonna happen when these 2 are on air..... with my backplate the one in slot 2 can not even breathe


----------



## Blackops_2

Just got my 8320 up and running on my sabertooth still having problems with that 6300 build though. Anyhow going to try and see what kind of boost i get in Crysis 3.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i would like to experiment with it but unfortunately my bios doesnt allow it. that post is from 2011 and shows my motherboard, but they took away that functionality. you can only disable modules (2 cores) ;( they also stopped updating the bios when they launched the new Z board...so the only way to play with it would be to use a two year old bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-9920.zip 2397k .zip file
> 
> 
> The bios you use for disabling individual cores on a CVF isn't part of the normal BIOS naming scheme and it's also the one that most extreme OCers use while benching. Doesn't really matter it's a bit older. Not like there have been any meaningful improvements in BIOSes during the lifetime of the board anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome...saved me a post on ROG forums. thanks
Click to expand...

i benchmarked SC2 using 1 minute of a replay and found that disabling the even # cores increased fps by 5% on average (about 65 to 69). doesnt really seem worth it to lose the cores for multitasking with that little gain


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

anyone seen this yet?

http://www.overclockersclub.com/news/34490/

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884680

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2411631_teamau_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_2202_mhz

FYI: NOT MY RESULTS FOUND SURFING!!!

pfft i wish...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey guys, since we're posting scores you might aswel try to beat my single GPU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . NO DUAL SETUPS! (megaman.........)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6836311


Aw why not


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fastest? Or Best?
> 
> I know a few that use CUDA, but GPU-assisted video encoding looks bad in comparison to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I need one better than Handbrake.. as it is not really that umm user intuitive
> 
> And um quality is always nice to have, so yes I should say best
Click to expand...

Well, I use DVDFab for quality encodes. It's a bit expensive (you'll probably flinch), but all it's presets are superb from a quality point of view.


Spoiler: Encoded example







It'll be a bit slower than handbrake if it's in CPU-only mode, but it does support CUDA as well if you don't mind the quality impact. Obviously there are free solutions, but I have yet to find one that matches it. All depends on just how bad you want it.


----------



## Mega Man

i got it and i like it granted i have not used it as much as i like


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,
before I list stuff. I like to give my buds in the club first shot.
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
Review board

170.00 reviewed only, complete


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> sadly it probably out performs it. but i cant stand the noise the fan makes, so ill just wait till i can afford something better.


What cooling sys are you saving up for? If i was you and had the chance to save cash each month i would go for a custom waterloop. But if you dont wanna spend that cash, my kuhler is able with np to cool my clock to 4.8ghz but i dont think i would advice anyone to get the kuhler 920 unless its on a discount. The i100 cooler i would advice if you got space for the radiator, if not go for the kuhler 920. And btw i love the hyper 212+ cooler you have, its one of the coolers you get most bang for the buck! I used my 212+ with my phenom [email protected]! But well the fx8350 puts out alot more watt so your 212+ is probably having a hard time cooling your oc´s and its not really not worth upgrading to like my cougars 120mm cause the cougars cost me about 40 euros for 2.


----------



## Blackops_2

Got the 8320 at 4.0 on stock volts running P95 all night. Gamed on it all night and not had any problems.


----------



## RustySocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> before I list stuff. I like to give my buds in the club first shot.
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Review board
> 
> 170.00 reviewed only, complete


are you selling that ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySocket*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> before I list stuff. I like to give my buds in the club first shot.
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Review board
> 
> 170.00 reviewed only, complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you selling that ?
Click to expand...

Yes, I always give the guys in the club first shot before I list it.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> What cooling sys are you saving up for? If i was you and had the chance to save cash each month i would go for a custom waterloop. But if you dont wanna spend that cash, my kuhler is able with np to cool my clock to 4.8ghz but i dont think i would advice anyone to get the kuhler 920 unless its on a discount. The i100 cooler i would advice if you got space for the radiator, if not go for the kuhler 920. And btw i love the hyper 212+ cooler you have, its one of the coolers you get most bang for the buck! I used my 212+ with my phenom [email protected]! But well the fx8350 puts out alot more watt so your 212+ is probably having a hard time cooling your oc´s and its not really not worth upgrading to like my cougars 120mm cause the cougars cost me about 40 euros for 2.


I figured Id just go big air for now. Probably only thing that will fit my case (if im lucky) is the noctua nh-d14, its the only one the same height as the hyper212, The hyper212 is AS TALL as my case will go its already sticking into the bubble of my side window. I have been also looking into the Alpenfon K2 I havent heard much about it but it looks pretty sweet (Same height as noctua + hyper212). I am not sure what I should get yet though. I dont have the ability to really save money at this time. I can probably come up with the 90 bucksish at some point to get a decent air cooler but I dont really want a CLC and will probably just wait for a future SLI build with a full water loop.

Anyone familiar with the K2? Main question is am I going to have the same ram clearance as the nh-d14? noctuas website says my mobo+ram is compatable, I really like the K2 it is much more visually stunning (not that this matters much in my miss-matched case) also it seems to be a better heatsink with fans that dont perform quite aswell (very minimal difference):

http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_revisited,8.html
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_revisited,10.html
Passive is a 1.75 degree difference better then the noctua, while with fans its .25 degree worse. Not a large difference anyways but if the K2 will fit above my ripjaws ram I will probably go with it. (also notice without fans it beats the hyper212 with 2 noctua fans LOL, should be able to run passive and beat the hyper212)

Its such a close battle based on other websites it can go either way:
http://www.eteknix.com/alpenfohn-k2-dual-tower-cpu-cooler-review/8/
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/alpenfohn_k2_review/6
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/1000248/Alpenfhn-K2-CPU-Cooler-Review/4
http://hardwareoverclock.com/Alpenfoehn_K2_cooler-5.htm
that last ones in german (i think) and shows theres 2 different versions, the pwm version seems to perform worse and may be part of the tests giving it worse scores. The first vortez review is a revisited review so im thinking the newest revision is going to be the only one worth getting







. Anyways anyone know much about the K2 and how much ram clearance vs noctua?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Got the 8320 at 4.0 on stock volts running P95 all night. Gamed on it all night and not had any problems.


Great but now oc that little cpu more! Always moar







What cooling do you have? I see you have a mobo that u can oc easy with, so what are you waiting for? Oc it more


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

WANTED: You who have the gigabyte ud5 rev 3.0, pm me or write here pls! I think im the only one here with the rev 3.0 of the ud5 board or? Havent seen anyone else with it!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can dooooo etttt
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211
> just to note you never said anything about tri or quad..... and i can easily... i found out you used the streched not centered setting ( or which ever is not default !~ ) you only beat me by a little anywho
> 
> Side note..... i officially have all 4 7970ds in my possession !~~~ YAYAYA they all seem to be good i think i can do 1200/1800 24/7 on them !~
> 
> gonna buy my komodos and re do my loop to do quad fire... getting these in there and keeping airflow.... is not gonna happen when these 2 are on air..... with my backplate the one in slot 2 can not even breathe


What a bold accusation. It doesn't even say anywhere on the benchmark link so you pulled that out of your ass.


----------



## Alatar

centered/stretched doesn't matter at all....

Sometimes stretched might help with some issues where card X doesn't go over 60fps for some reason. The first titan drivers had that problem for example and I also had it in the past with some 5870s....

But it still doesn't matter, both settings are allowed according to futuremark and hwbot...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> centered/stretched doesn't matter at all....
> 
> Sometimes stretched might help with some issues where card X doesn't go over 60fps for some reason. The first titan drivers had that problem for example and I also had it in the past with some 5870s....
> 
> But it still doesn't matter, both settings are allowed according to futuremark and hwbot...


Let him down carefully, i guess he was just looking for an excuse as to why he couldn't beat my score


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Let him down carefully, i guess he was just looking for an excuse as to why he couldn't beat my score


The score you quoted isn't valid, due to non approved drivers. What is your highest valid score?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, I use DVDFab for quality encodes. It's a bit expensive (you'll probably flinch), but all it's presets are superb from a quality point of view.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Encoded example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a bit slower than handbrake if it's in CPU-only mode, but it does support CUDA as well if you don't mind the quality impact. Obviously there are free solutions, but I have yet to find one that matches it. All depends on just how bad you want it.


Thank you for that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> before I list stuff. I like to give my buds in the club first shot.
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Review board
> 
> 170.00 reviewed only, complete


I wish but the gal wont let me lol


----------



## darkelixa

bench.png 231k .png file


Using my mates i5 4670k and my 770 gtx I get in 3d mark vantage 11 a score of 9982

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6992732

Would my score be alot higher with the amd 8350?


----------



## cssorkinman

My submission for highest 8320 validation on stock cooling


----------



## Alatar

Nice, now throw some LN2 at the problem and try to aim for my 8320 WR


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nice, now throw some LN2 at the problem and try to aim for my 8320 WR


I don't think the owner would appreciate that very much...lol.
I don't ordinarily OC client builds during testing, but he wanted very thorough testing before delivery.
It's a good chip, hate to let it go tbh. It primed at stock speeds ( coretemp reported 3700mhz on all 8 cores? not sure thats accurate) for 4 hours on 1.28 Volts , never going above 47C with the stock cooler in an open case.

Darklex- you can search the scores on futuremark's site to find how the 8350's compare to that score.

EDIT: take a look here : http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/869/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20770


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The score you quoted isn't valid, due to non approved drivers. What is your highest valid score?


Anything above 13.4 drivers seems to be invalid. Please don't be one of those guys...

I don't think i have any good scores with the 13.4 drivers.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> bench.png 231k .png file
> 
> 
> Using my mates i5 4670k and my 770 gtx I get in 3d mark vantage 11 a score of 9982
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6992732
> 
> Would my score be alot higher with the amd 8350?


Thats a pretty sloppy rig lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> bench.png 231k .png file
> 
> 
> Using my mates i5 4670k and my 770 gtx I get in 3d mark vantage 11 a score of 9982
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6992732
> 
> Would my score be alot higher with the amd 8350?


OC that 4670k for higher score.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Anything above 13.4 drivers seems to be invalid.
> 
> I dont think i have any good scores with the 13.4 drivers.


I'm no threat in 3d benches - I have a voltage locked 7970, 1050 1450 is about all it can run benches at. Fantastic card for daily use however, the WF3 cooler on it is very quiet and keeps temps well in hand.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Darkelixa. What did you get a 770? -.-


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm no threat in 3d benches - I have a voltage locked 7970, 1050 1450 is about all it can run benches at. Fantastic card for daily use however, the WF3 cooler on it is very quiet and keeps temps well in hand.


I dont care if you can beat me or not. But it annoys me when people doubt my legitimacy because my benchmarks say "Invalid driver" or whatever.


----------



## darkelixa

Ive had the 770 gtx for a while now


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Ive had the 770 gtx for a while now


What a shame.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm no threat in 3d benches - I have a voltage locked 7970, 1050 1450 is about all it can run benches at. Fantastic card for daily use however, the WF3 cooler on it is very quiet and keeps temps well in hand.


Non approved drivers are only beta drivers that aint been validated yet









im on beta drivers and i get non approved warning


----------



## darkelixa

Idk why you think its that bad the 770 gtx? On the final fantasy benchmark on max settings it gets 107 fps average


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Idk why you think its that bad the 770 gtx? On the final fantasy benchmark on max settings it gets 107 fps average


I don't think something is bad. I KNOW something is bad. If you knew a little bit about GPUs (No offense) you would realize it too.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Non approved drivers are only beta drivers that aint been validated yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on beta drivers and i get non approved warning


THANK YOU.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I don't think something is bad. I KNOW something is bad. If you knew a little bit about GPUs (No offense) you would realize it too.


What are you talking about? There is nothing wrong with GTX 770s. GK104 but cheaper, and faster than last year, I don't see an issue there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Non approved drivers are only beta drivers that aint been validated yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on beta drivers and i get non approved warning


I don't think you can use those scores on the bot with non approved drivers can you?


----------



## darkelixa

Apparently a lower end ati card is better than a newer nvidia


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> THANK YOU.


NP








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think you can use those scores on the bot with non approved drivers can you?


dunno but i would prefer to post a validated score if im honest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Apparently a lower end ati card is better than a newer nvidia


Yeah right


















I been criticized for being ginger phobic cause i didn't want a ginger cat

SO here goes for Ginger people all over the world!

Ginger Pride!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Apparently a lower end ati card is better than a newer nvidia


My 7970 will run circles/walk over your 770 any day man. Its not ATI anymore, its AMD. Older? Yep but it has a LOT more horsepower. If you want me to go into detail then just PM me. I dont think people in this thread want me to preach this stuff again.

Here: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689

Try to beat my graphics score, see for yourself. Clocks where 1290/1890.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno but i would prefer to post a validated score if im honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been criticized for being ginger phobic cause i didn't want a ginger cat
> 
> SO here goes for Ginger people all over the world!
> 
> Ginger Pride!!!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My 7970 will run circles/walk over your 770 any day man. Its not ATI anymore, its AMD. Older? Yep but it has a LOT more horsepower. If you want me to go into detail then just PM me. I dont think people in this thread want me to preach this stuff again.
> 
> Here: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689
> 
> Try to beat my graphics score, see for yourself. Clocks where 1290/1890.


I am a bit surprised that a 770 doesn't do better...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My 7970 will run circles/walk over your 770 any day man. Its not ATI anymore, its AMD. Older? Yep but it has a LOT more horsepower. If you want me to go into detail then just PM me. I dont think people in this thread want me to preach this stuff again.










Walk all over? Cool story.

I've had both a 7970 Lightning, which did 1300mhz gaming, and a 680 Lightning, and the differences were minimal when it came to gaming. Some games 7970 was slightly faster, other games 680 was slightly faster, but both performed well / similar.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk all over? Cool story.
> 
> I've had both a 7970 Lightning, which did 1300mhz gaming, and a 680 Lightning, and the differences were minimal when it came to gaming. Some games 7970 was slightly faster, other games 680 was slightly faster, but both performed well / similar.


Lol, try high resolutions or Metro LL with SSAA x4.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol, try high resolutions or Metro LL with SSAA x4.


Admittedly Metro LL wasn't out when I had either of those cards, but I do game at 1440p, and occasionally downsampled to 1600, or 1800p depending on the game. How high of a resolution are we talking?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Admittedly Metro LL wasn't out when I had either of those cards, but I do game at 1440p, and occasionally downsampled to 1600, or 1800p depending on the game. How high of a resolution are we talking?


Ill admit both cards are performing pretty similar UNTIL the extra VRAM the 7970 has comes into play. The 770 will die. Even before it does you will see the 7970s bandwidth help it outperform the 770 aswel.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I don't think something is bad. I KNOW something is bad. If you knew a little bit about GPUs (No offense) you would realize it too.


It's an excellent card for day to day usage, granted, loses a bit to the 7970 at high overclocks.

Neither card has enough horsepower to use 3GB of vram without suffering too low frame rates. Even a Titan struggles to use 3GB.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689

Just please... You 680-770 owners. Try to beat this graphics score. I will guarantee you cant. lol.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ill admit both cards are performing pretty similar UNTIL the extra VRAM the 7970 has comes into play. The 770 will die. Even before it does you will see the 7970s bandwidth help it outperform the 770 aswel.


I have yet to find a game that needs more than 2GB vram, I have found games that will utilize more than that, sure, but I'm curious to which games actually need it. I guess if you crank up the AA, you'll end up needing it, but I typically leave it at 2x, or 4x because at 1440p I can rarely tell the difference any higher than that.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have yet to find a game that _needs_ more than 2GB vram, I have found games that will utilize more than that, sure, but I'm curious to which games actually _need_ it. I guess if you crank up the AA, you'll end up needing it, but I typically leave it at 2x, or 4x because at 1440p I can rarely tell the difference any higher than that.


Metro LL 1080p with SSAA x 2 will easily chew up 2gb RAM. At that point the small framebuffer would kill your 770.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's an excellent card for day to day usage, granted, loses a bit to the 7970 at high overclocks.
> 
> Neither card has enough horsepower to use 3GB of vram without suffering too low frame rates. Even a Titan struggles to use 3GB.


Might not be playable. But when the 7970 is at 10-20fps the 770 will be at 3 because its out of VRAM.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Metro LL 1080p with SSAA x 2 will easily chew up 2gb RAM. At that point the small framebuffer would kill your 770.


I have a HD 7970 for gaming


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I have a HD 7970 for gaming


; ))))))))))


----------



## darkelixa

Last time I tried to OC this 4670k to 3.6gh instead of 3.4 I would get a message everytime I booted the pc up saying that the clock speed was wrong in the bios and to change it, so I tried to change back to stock and the Bios became corrupted, So now I just leave it at stock, Had to flash the bios using its second chip on the gigabyte board


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Might not be playable. But when the 7970 is at 10-20fps the 770 will be at 3 because its out of VRAM.


So it doesn't matter at all...

Really if the cards can't use more than 2 and get playable frame rates then 2GB is ideal. The only time you would want more is with multi GPU setups.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> So it doesn't matter at all...
> 
> Really if the cards can't use more than 2 and get playable frame rates then 2GB is ideal. The only time you would want more is with multi GPU setups.


Not only the VRAM. But the bandwidth and the supperior IPC.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Last time I tried to OC this 4670k to 3.6gh instead of 3.4 I would get a message everytime I booted the pc up saying that the clock speed was wrong in the bios and to change it, so I tried to change back to stock and the Bios became corrupted, So now I just leave it at stock, Had to flash the bios using its second chip on the gigabyte board


Wheres that benchmark that proves that newer = better?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My 7970 will run circles/walk over your 770 any day man. Its not ATI anymore, its AMD. Older? Yep but it has a LOT more horsepower. If you want me to go into detail then just PM me. I dont think people in this thread want me to preach this stuff again.
> 
> Here: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689
> 
> Try to beat my graphics score, see for yourself. Clocks where 1290/1890.


No where beating your score but it still is awesome for what it is haha http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551068


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> No where beating your score but it still is awesome for what it is haha http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551068


You DID ruin my physics in 3d11 though ahahhaa


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You DID ruin my physics in 3d11 though ahahhaa


and 3dmark lol...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and 3dmark lol...


lol, im just watching mo farrah running then ill start posting some scores


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and 3dmark lol...


I have gotten 10k and over on FS before.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646557

Here is one i ran without combined, which is why it doesnt show total score.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Also guys, I asked Sam (Works at AMD) Here on the forum about max temps for Vishera. He said we should stay below 70c on core, and not the usual 50-60c. SO OVERVOLT SOME MORE GUYS!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also guys, I asked Sam (Works at AMD) Here on the forum about max temps for Vishera. He said we should stay below 70c on core, and not the usual 50-60c. SO OVERVOLT SOME MORE GUYS!


But But But!!!!

Motherboard software is crap!!! bloody tech's


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> But But But!!!!
> 
> Motherboard software is crap!!! bloody tech's


He just wants us to use AMD software







. Just use HWMonitor, HWINFO, Core temp, W/E. Max temps are higher anyways. I might get 5GHz now, how many of you would get pissed off if i got 5GHz now that ill let my CPU get a bit hotter?


----------



## KnownDragon

I know I hardly post anything on this thread but I find myself reading it often. I think we have a very interesting thread. Maybe one the best on overclock.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I know I hardly post anything on this thread but I find myself reading it often. I think we have a very interesting thread. Maybe one the best on overclock.


Then you know im an ass.


----------



## KnownDragon

Kind of reminds me of a bunch of bickering brothers. To be honest though one does not advance without heated debates.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have gotten 10k and over on FS before.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646557
> 
> Here is one i ran without combined, which is why it doesnt show total score.


So I just ran 3DMark 11 @ 1100mhz core / 1500mhz memory on my HD 7970, and got the following results, p10345:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6993188

Clearly 3DMark11 doesn't do too well detecting multiple GPUs in a system, it was clearly ran on my 7970 though:



GPU1 is the 7970, and GPU2 is the 780, silly 3DMark.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have gotten 10k and over on FS before.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646557
> 
> Here is one i ran without combined, which is why it doesnt show total score.


Ill have to find my score.. I got 1047x or something like that

I was off by a few points here is is http://www.3dmark.com/fs/551805
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also guys, I asked Sam (Works at AMD) Here on the forum about max temps for Vishera. He said we should stay below 70c on core, and not the usual 50-60c. SO OVERVOLT SOME MORE GUYS!


Interesting.... Now I need that CHv I hit a voltage shutoff on my board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Then you know im an ass.


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> So I just ran 3DMark 11 @ 1100mhz core / 1500mhz memory on my HD 7970, and got the following results, p10345:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6993188
> 
> Clearly 3DMark11 doesn't do too well detecting multiple GPUs in a system, it was clearly ran on my 7970 though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU1 is the 7970, and GPU2 is the 780, silly 3DMark.


It reads the primary card only so card slot 0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Kind of reminds me of a bunch of bickering brothers. To be honest though one does not advance without heated debates.


That sums it up


----------



## KnownDragon

I think I would be embarrassed to run this test. I think I am downloading it now just for poos and giggles.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think I would be embarrassed to run this test. I think I am downloading it now just for poos and giggles.


Thats the way to do it









Who cares who's better, i always got told its the taking part that counts









Or is that just an excuse?


----------



## gertruude

10,000 metre Champion









Mo Farrah, the guy is nearly as much a legend as me!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think I would be embarrassed to run this test. I think I am downloading it now just for poos and giggles.


3dmark?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats the way to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares who's better, i always got told its the taking part that counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is that just an excuse?


Just an excuse lol.;. My competative nature makes me push though trying to get better and fast scores.. Even though my GPU's are not able to keep up with everyone elses scores.. I still hold a very strong overal rig build and OC in comparison...

*brushes shoulder off* lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Slow download but will have some sort of result later. Mean while back at the cave.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Just an excuse lol.;. My competative nature makes me push though trying to get better and fast scores.. Even though my GPU's are not able to keep up with everyone elses scores.. I still hold a very strong overal rig build and OC in comparison...
> 
> *brushes shoulder off* lol


Aye behind me









well in HWbot anyhow lol

I might even try the other benchmarks in it, i seem to be getting the bug again

Bloody ranger!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well in HWbot anyhow lol
> 
> I might even try the other benchmarks in it, i seem to be getting the bug again
> 
> Bloody ranger!


Uh oh... I'm only limited to my CPU OC you got a better chip than I did.. I finally got my 2 460's to run at 930Mhz and 1800 ram...

What bench are you itchin on?


----------



## KnownDragon

Although if I score office pc I am goin to throw this pc out the window.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It reads the primary card only so card slot 0


The HD 7970 is the primary card, and slot 0, so that is interesting.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Uh oh... I'm only limited to my CPU OC you got a better chip than I did.. I finally got my 2 460's to run at 930Mhz and 1800 ram...
> 
> What bench are you itchin on?


All of em









I find it irritable i cant reach 5.4ghz, so bloody close at 5373 though lol....bloody reviewers nicking all the decent chips


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The HD 7970 is the primary card, and slot 0, so that is interesting.


Then we have come to an inpass and I am completely confused +1 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> All of em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it irritable i cant reach 5.4ghz, so bloody close at 5373 though lol....bloody reviewers nicking all the decent chips


hmmm ..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Passes 10 runs of IBT AVX Very high stress level. But something weird happens when i click stop. It just BSODs. Not during the stressing but when i click stop. Why?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Passes 10 runs of IBT AVX Very high stress level. But something weird happens when i click stop. It just BSODs. Not during the stressing but when i click stop. Why?


Are you using LLC? If so the base clock voltage may be too low so when it drops from LLC it BSOD's ... I have had that happen in my rig.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Then we have come to an inpass and I am completely confused +1 lol


You, and me both, and clearly 3DMark11, oh well.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Passes 10 runs of IBT AVX Very high stress level. But something weird happens when i click stop. It just BSODs. Not during the stressing but when i click stop. Why?


cause it doesnt want to stop, silly boy/man/woman/girl/dog

OH muck it

You bloody Norwegian!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> cause it doesnt want to stop, silly boy/man/woman/girl/dog
> 
> OH muck it
> 
> You bloody Norwegian!!!


You are that guy that people just nod their head lol then maybe shake it in shame...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You are that guy that people just nod their head lol then maybe shake it in shame...


Have you been spying on me?

Bloody yanks! even the citizens are spying on rest of the world


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Passes 10 runs of IBT AVX Very high stress level. But something weird happens when i click stop. It just BSODs. Not during the stressing but when i click stop. Why?


It can happen if you have cnq enabled and it chops the voltage before it downclocks. LLC can do the same thing .


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It can happen if you have cnq enabled and it chops the voltage before it downclocks. LLC can do the same thing .


Hmmm. Didnt think of that.


----------



## gertruude

Who's next for dinner?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Idk why you think its that bad the 770 gtx? On the final fantasy benchmark on max settings it gets 107 fps average


would you like me to run the ff bench? which ff bench i assume 14?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> would you like me to run the ff bench? which ff bench i assume 14?


1900x1200 score - everything stock.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> would you like me to run the ff bench? which ff bench i assume 14?


I already posted an FS benchmark, he's never gonna beat it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Great but now oc that little cpu more! Always moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling do you have? I see you have a mobo that u can oc easy with, so what are you waiting for? Oc it more


Baby steps







going on 10hrs @ 4.0, highest temp 55C. Running a hyper 212 Evo. Thinking when i push to 4.5 i'll have to hit 1.4-1.45 and my temps are going to rise above 55C for sure.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Baby steps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going on 10hrs @ 4.0, highest temp 55C. Running a hyper 212 Evo. Thinking when i push to 4.5 i'll have to hit 1.4-1.45 and my temps are going to rise above 55C for sure.


wow thats a high temp, even for the beloved Evo

damn ya gonna hit 70s at 4.5 lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Admittedly i might have put a little too much thermal paste this time around. Doesn't seem high to me though, no different than Deneb, that might be socket temp? I'll go grab a screen of HWin64 because Coretemp and CPU reading on HWin64 read 45C, i just didn't think that was possible so i scrolled down and saw 50s and figured that was it. I'll install PC probe as well and see if i can get an accurate reading. I just know coretemp isn't producing accurate idle temps when it's reporting it below ambient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also guys, I asked Sam (Works at AMD) Here on the forum about max temps for Vishera. He said we should stay below 70c on core, and not the usual 50-60c. SO OVERVOLT SOME MORE GUYS!


So when does Vishera lose stability?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Selling a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E with 3 Noctua fans. 2x 140mm and 1 120mm. It'll handle 4.6-4.8 depending on your chip and airflow. it did 4.8 on mine, could probably get 4.9.

Wont sell to anyone outside of EU unless you're willing to pay the shipping, the shipping will kill you.

Include shipping (You pay shipping) In your bid.

SHOOT!


----------



## Blackops_2

Here we are Gertruude i was looking at the temps below ITE IT8721F though is that socket temp?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Let him down carefully, i guess he was just looking for an excuse as to why he couldn't beat my score


What is this? The Scandinavian Alliance???


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What is this? The Scandinavian Alliance???


Meh


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Gertruude i was looking at the temps below ITE IT8721F though is that socket temp?


yup sir, core temp is the higher up cpu value


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are Gertruude i was looking at the temps below ITE IT8721F though is that socket temp?


the one thqts says cpu0 is the core I believe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Selling a Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E with 3 Noctua fans. 2x 140mm and 1 120mm. It'll handle 4.6-4.8 depending on your chip and airflow. it did 4.8 on mine, could probably get 4.9.
> 
> Wont sell to anyone outside of EU unless you're willing to pay the shipping, the shipping will kill you.
> 
> Include shipping (You pay shipping) In your bid.
> 
> SHOOT!


5$ love you long time


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Passes 10 runs of IBT AVX Very high stress level. But something weird happens when i click stop. It just BSODs. Not during the stressing but when i click stop. Why?


I had something similar to this happen when i first join the thread.

not sure if it is the same thing. I would get the pass window, then it would freeze up and or BSOD before i could clear the window.

for some reason i opened it as "administrator", and it didn't freeze or BSOD on the pass window.

i don't have any power saving features on.

i passed it off as an odd glitch

but i think you need a touch more voltage too.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 10,000 metre Champion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo Farrah, the guy is nearly as much a legend as me!!


And tell me what is your claim to fame???


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's next for dinner?


She doesn't look like Lechter???


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yup sir, core temp is the higher up cpu value


Oh good no worries then


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> And tell me what is your claim to fame???


Legends don't need to explain things.....does chuck?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> She doesn't look like Lechter???


She's a bloody animal lol

Everytime i go in biscuit tin and i dont bring her one she screams at me and holds her arms out wide with fists

















Atomic bomb springs to mind


----------



## gertruude

so close!!!!, don't worry on the gfx score and combined, im just working on the physics atm









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6994134


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so close!!!!, don't worry on the gfx score and combined, im just working on the physics atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6994134


DO EEEEEEET.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i would like to experiment with it but unfortunately my bios doesnt allow it. that post is from 2011 and shows my motherboard, but they took away that functionality. you can only disable modules (2 cores) ;( they also stopped updating the bios when they launched the new Z board...so the only way to play with it would be to use a two year old bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-9920.zip 2397k .zip file
> 
> 
> The bios you use for disabling individual cores on a CVF isn't part of the normal BIOS naming scheme and it's also the one that most extreme OCers use while benching. Doesn't really matter it's a bit older. Not like there have been any meaningful improvements in BIOSes during the lifetime of the board anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awesome...saved me a post on ROG forums. thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i benchmarked SC2 using 1 minute of a replay and found that disabling the even # cores increased fps by 5% on average (about 65 to 69). doesnt really seem worth it to lose the cores for multitasking with that little gain
Click to expand...

update
somewhat surprisingly (to me at least) running 4 cores instead of 8 nets about a 10% improvement in IBT AVX

4 cores: 

8 cores:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> DO EEEEEEET.


One would think a few extra points would be easy to get.....Wrong!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> update
> somewhat surprisingly (to me at least) running 4 cores instead of 8 nets about a 10% improvement in IBT AVX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 cores:
> 
> 8 cores:


Interesting......+rep for doing it


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic bomb springs to mind


They are breeding...


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6994554

Well I feel like my comp sucks now, this is overclocked to
1136core
1502mem
110% power

I also had a driver fail half way through the first demo video of blue sea. Failed and recovered causing 3dmark11 to crash. I re-opened it and it ran without issue. Weird?

Edit: also i just realized its downlocking itself too much,

highest reported clock:
1228
mem clock :1674

After it ran that through like the first demo it began running at the lower clock speeds for the rest of the test


----------



## dmfree88

ahh wth is going on my screen just messed up after trying again:


----------



## dmfree88

So I tried to overclock it higher and got worse results, and nothing actually went up in clock it still remained the same... It only went up to set clock for a moment, after that back down to previous settings:

gpuz.txt 141k .txt file


The gpu-z is from the time during the test, as you can see its all over the place.
How do i get this clock scaling crap to stop?


----------



## dmfree88

So I tried to overclock it higher and got worse results, and nothing actually went up in clock it still remained the same... It only went up to set clock for a moment, after that back down to previous settings:

gpuz.txt 141k .txt file


The gpu-z is from the time during the test, as you can see its all over the place.
How do i get this clock scaling crap to stop?

edit:

This was at %119 power limit (which is maximum)
+125 core clock
+405 mem clock


----------



## Vencenzo

Ultimate challenge.... get 60fps here :


Tera on a event weekend. My top OC profile peaks at 17fps, it's pegging 4 cores @ 5.0.
General chat : "Stay out of town if your on a amd rig".


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Ultimate challenge.... get 60fps here :
> 
> 
> Tera on a event weekend. My top OC profile peaks at 17fps, it's pegging 4 cores @ 5.0.
> General chat : "Stay out of town if your on a amd rig".


Where is that Ven?


----------



## Vencenzo

City of Velika, Freedom Plaza


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> City of Velika, Freedom Plaza


I meant where is this challenge thingy? i would like to try that


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I meant where is this challenge thingy? i would like to try that


It's a not a official challenge, it's more like 2 1/2 copies of crysis3. Except it's cpu heavy and both sli and crossfire are broken.
If you can walk through this zone without crashing or hitting 0 fps you win. A oced 3930k with 4x titans would likely not get 60fps here.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I meant where is this challenge thingy? i would like to try that
> 
> 
> 
> It's a not a official challenge, it's more like 2 1/2 copies of crysis3. Except it's cpu heavy and both sli and crossfire are broken.
> If you can walk through this zone without crashing or hitting 0 fps you win. A oced 3930k with 4x titans would likely not get 60fps here.
Click to expand...

I see,
why do I find that so cool hehe

sounds like a hyper Civ V

thanks Ven


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Admittedly i might have put a little too much thermal paste this time around. Doesn't seem high to me though, no different than Deneb, that might be socket temp? I'll go grab a screen of HWin64 because Coretemp and CPU reading on HWin64 read 45C, i just didn't think that was possible so i scrolled down and saw 50s and figured that was it. I'll install PC probe as well and see if i can get an accurate reading. I just know coretemp isn't producing accurate idle temps when it's reporting it below ambient.
> So when does Vishera lose stability?


umm it is supposed to show less then ambient temps it uses a calculation to determine temps which gets more accurite the more loaded the cpu is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so close!!!!, don't worry on the gfx score and combined, im just working on the physics atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6994134


dang nice dude may have to beat you now !~

side note. my 4th card is a dud... 58%asic and wont even do 1200/1800....

the good news.
i think it is because temps are too high and once i block it it will be fine. and oc to 1200/1800 >:O

does not crash at stock settings though so i cant complain..... so far with my tri fire
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6994744
with my ht @ 3k.

@ stock ht i was getting ~21k (graphics score )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> umm it is supposed to show less then ambient temps it uses a calculation to determine temps which gets more accurite the more loaded the cpu is
> dang nice dude may have to beat you now !~
> 
> side note. my 4th card is a dud... 58%asic and wont even do 1200/1800....
> 
> the good news.
> i think it is because temps are too high and once i block it it will be fine. and oc to 1200/1800 >:O
> 
> does not crash at stock settings though so i cant complain..... so far with my tri fire
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6994744
> with my ht @ 3k.
> 
> 
> 
> @ stock ht i was getting ~21k (graphics score )


Damn nice man









Oh and bring it on


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys here is my pathetic scores lol lots of poos and little giggles.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1062804


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay guys here is my pathetic scores lol lots of poos and little giggles.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1062804


Not here.
you work with what you got, and get the most from what you have









welcome


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Not here.
> you work with what you got, and get the most from what you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome


Amen!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Not here.
> you work with what you got, and get the most from what you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome


I would still suggest getting something else than the WEAK GKs...


----------



## KnownDragon

Yup you guys are right.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I see,
> why do I find that so cool hehe
> 
> sounds like a hyper Civ V
> 
> thanks Ven


If you have time and are that bored.
DL Tera (f2p), skip tutorial, spend about 35 mins getting to lvl 10 so you can get to main town.
Disable crossfire and crank 1 card up, crank NB/ram (load/unload player item gfx).
Stand in freedom plaza, take screenshot of your fps.

I have eccentric hobbies lol...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> If you have time and are that bored.
> DL Tera (f2p), skip tutorial, spend about 35 mins getting to lvl 10 so you can get to main town.
> Disable crossfire and crank 1 card up, crank NB/ram (load/unload player item gfx).
> Stand in freedom plaza, take screenshot of your fps.
> 
> I have eccentric hobbies lol...


I will attempt this the morrow will you be on for question.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Not here.
> you work with what you got, and get the most from what you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome


agreed look at me competing with the big dogs I just cant hit graphics performance due to hardware yet I still play crysis 3 at 50 to 60 fps mixture of high and very high settings fx aa as my cards just dont have the vram for more


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I will attempt this the morrow will you be on for question.


Sure, choose Mt.Tyrannis as server, add char name "Stiyle".
It's only the highest req game on weekend days during major events, so tommorrow is the last day to test.

Good test to see if you'll be able to play EQN (voxel+competitive graphics).
I suspect that game won't be playable on laptops until HSA.

Edit : Nevermind apparently this was a one day event.


----------



## dmfree88

Another game that really pushes the envelope on graphics + cpu usage:

DDO, Dungeons and Dragons Online

http://www.ddo.com/en

f2p and when you get into some raid quests it can really push cpu and gpu. I have yet to have the pleasure to try it on this PC due to my bandwidth being capped but ddo has been known to burn badly cooled gpu and to push a CPU to limits. I cant wait to see how my new build can handle it when I move.


----------



## dmfree88

this may be a stupid question but I am curious if this is why 3dmark11 crashes for me. It says its running at medium setting (Free edition) at 720p. I am not very familiar with monitors and how they work exactly but I thought anything with a P after meant HD? I do not have a HD monitor it is just a crappy LCD that is not even being recognized (generic non-pnp I had to create custom resolution to restore native setting). Although I do manage to get it to run the 2nd time everytime, could this possibly be part of the problem? Is 720p (low end) high definition? I noticed while running DA-Origins my clock never exceeded 1032/1502 and never scaled down or up while gaming. This still seems lower then I overclocked it to but DA doesnt really push the graphics envelope so its possible it scaled down to normal clock due to not needing more? Should I use something other then MSI afterburner?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> this may be a stupid question but I am curious if this is why 3dmark11 crashes for me. It says its running at medium setting (Free edition) at 720p. I am not very familiar with monitors and how they work exactly but I thought anything with a P after meant HD? I do not have a HD monitor it is just a crappy LCD that is not even being recognized (generic non-pnp I had to create custom resolution to restore native setting). Although I do manage to get it to run the 2nd time everytime, could this possibly be part of the problem? Is 720p (low end) high definition? I noticed while running DA-Origins my clock never exceeded 1032/1502 and never scaled down or up while gaming. This still seems lower then I overclocked it to but DA doesnt really push the graphics envelope so its possible it scaled down to normal clock due to not needing more? Should I use something other then MSI afterburner?


if 3dm11 is crashing on you.. your GPU OC isn't not stable.

P stand for progressive scan.
i stand for interlaced.

3dm11 free runs at 1280x720 hence the 720p

also paragraphs are nice.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> this may be a stupid question but I am curious if this is why 3dmark11 crashes for me. It says its running at medium setting (Free edition) at 720p. I am not very familiar with monitors and how they work exactly but I thought anything with a P after meant HD? I do not have a HD monitor it is just a crappy LCD that is not even being recognized (generic non-pnp I had to create custom resolution to restore native setting). Although I do manage to get it to run the 2nd time everytime, could this possibly be part of the problem? Is 720p (low end) high definition? I noticed while running DA-Origins my clock never exceeded 1032/1502 and never scaled down or up while gaming. This still seems lower then I overclocked it to but DA doesnt really push the graphics envelope so its possible it scaled down to normal clock due to not needing more? Should I use something other then MSI afterburner?


I ran it with the same edition and it didn't crash of course my over clock is only at 4700 mhz. I got a hd monitor at microcenter for 99.00 bucks nothing fancy but works. So with all of that said I don't know why that is the case.

I am playing ddo on my 775 mac build and don't really with an old gtx8800 and don't have any problems. is that a direct download link you posted?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if 3dm11 is crashing on you.. your GPU OC isn't not stable.
> 
> P stand for progressive scan.
> i stand for interlaced.
> 
> 3dm11 free runs at 1280x720 hence the 720p
> 
> also paragraphs are nice.


Paragraphs? I cant digest info from walls of texts, so i didnt even try helping him.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Paragraphs? I cant digest info from walls of texts, so i didnt even try helping him.


We got to get you some glasses?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I ran it with the same edition and it didn't crash of course my over clock is only at 4700 mhz. I got a hd monitor at microcenter for 99.00 bucks nothing fancy but works. So with all of that said I don't know why that is the case.
> 
> I am playing ddo on my 775 mac build and don't really with an old gtx8800 and don't have any problems. is that a direct download link you posted?


Hd refers to anything at 720 or above pixels.. standard hd is 1920x1080... mointors work at anything equal to or less than the rated pixels..

p and I refer to refresh rate which is a portion of hertz.. progressive is everyline refreshes interlace is every other line with in the given hertz

most standard is 60hz which is why 60fps is the golden target... those that have 120hz monitors or tvs aim for 120fps

hertz is the speed of refresh


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> We got to get you some glasses?


We got to get you a decent GPU? ; ))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if 3dm11 is crashing on you.. your GPU OC isn't not stable.
> 
> P stand for progressive scan.
> i stand for interlaced.
> 
> 3dm11 free runs at 1280x720 hence the 720p
> 
> also paragraphs are nice.


I guess your right just seemed weird that it would work the 2nd time.. but i put it back to stock and it worked with better results:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995438

Then I realized vrm was finally getting hot so i turned that fan on and set gpu to 105 power +50 clock + 256memory no crash:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995484

so when it hits that clock it crashes? I assume it needs more volts? It doesnt give me access to volts in afterburner though.

I tried this guide:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=338906

and it didnt get me any results. still blacked out voltage in afterburner.

POST THOUGHT: Shoulda bought a 7850 this damn thing makes a chirping noise under load (heavy or not as soon as clock goes above 700ish)and its not the fans


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I guess your right just seemed weird that it would work the 2nd time.. but i put it back to stock and it worked with better results:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995438
> 
> Then I realized vrm was finally getting hot so i turned that fan on and set gpu to 105 power +50 clock + 256memory no crash:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995484
> 
> so when it hits that clock it crashes? I assume it needs more volts? It doesnt give me access to volts in afterburner though.
> 
> I tried this guide:
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=338906
> 
> and it didnt get me any results. still blacked out voltage in afterburner.


You don't know how many times I wished my 7770s weren't voltage locked. If they weren't I would be in the 1200core clocks.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm it is supposed to show less then ambient temps it uses a calculation to determine temps which gets more accurite the more loaded the cpu is


I've never had coretemp read below ambient until using Vishera. Having used it on Wolfdale, Yorkfield, Deneb, and Haswell never have they idled below ambient. Your the first to tell me such, could you elaborate more? I always heard that coretemp wasn't accurate until 40+ but i just found it odd displaying below ambient temps.


----------



## Mega Man

well i dont know too much about phenoms but ever since fx started they dont have a thermistor they use a series of calculations to figure out temp.

intels DO have a thermistor however.

all fx cpus will show less then ambient @ idle


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well i dont know too much about phenoms but ever since fx started they dont have a thermistor they use a series of calculations to figure out temp.
> 
> intels DO have a thermistor however.
> 
> all fx cpus will show less then ambient @ idle


This.
From last winter:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> This.
> From last winter:


man, how i wish i was OC'ing while in college in North Bay..


----------



## darkelixa

Is the amd 8350 the last of the fx line for am3+? Or will it be a waste of money with a newer platform such as am4 + coming out next year?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is the amd 8350 the last of the fx line for am3+? Or will it be a waste of money with a newer platform such as am4 + coming out next year?


From what I understand AM3+ will support one more CPU archetecture, steamroller. After that excavator will be on a different platform. People have been claiming that PD was the last supported processor on AM3+ and that Steamroller has been cancelled but I think that's all BS.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is the amd 8350 the last of the fx line for am3+? Or will it be a waste of money with a newer platform such as am4 + coming out next year?


9000 series is out.. that is on am3+

most of us are assuming that there will be another at least processor and chip set on this socket.

AFAIK, they've not confirmed either way.

AM4+? where did ya hear about this? phenom 12 cores are set to be AM4. according to the leak anyway.


----------



## darkelixa

It was just a short story I read on vr zone saying because of the 9 series fail apparently thats the end of line. It really is a tough choice between buying my mates i5 4670k or a new amd 8350


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> It was just a short story I read on vr zone saying because of the 9 series fail apparently thats the end of line. It really is a tough choice between buying my mates i5 4670k or a new amd 8350


so in other words no legitimate press release.

you still haven't bought the processor yet?

maybe you should quit kickin the tires.. and pull the trigger on SOMETHING...


----------



## darkelixa

Im sure you would be hesitant on a 480 mainboard and cpu if it didnt live up to the price your paying for it, since prices in aus are skyrocketing


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well i dont know too much about phenoms but ever since fx started they dont have a thermistor they use a series of calculations to figure out temp.
> 
> intels DO have a thermistor however.
> 
> all fx cpus will show less then ambient @ idle


I see thanks for the explanation


----------



## gertruude

The one thing i have learnt these past few days whilst trying to get 10k physics in 3dmark11 is how much the other voltages(besides the most common ones we use) play a huge part in the stability of a system.

Ive had countless bluescreens and reboots







and 1 notch down or up and bam stable or unstable









Don't get me wrong i aint moaning, i just find it amazing and interesting at the same time


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The one thing i have learnt these past few days whilst trying to get 10k physics in 3dmark11 is how much the other voltages(besides the most common ones we use) play a huge part in the stability of a system.
> 
> Ive had countless bluescreens and reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 1 notch down or up and bam stable or unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong i aint moaning, i just find it amazing and interesting at the same time


Cool story


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Cool story


you patronizing person you









Is the physics good for 5ghz? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6997261

I know you will tell the truth


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you patronizing person you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the physics good for 5ghz? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6997261
> 
> I know you will tell the truth


VERY good for 5GHz. You could MAYBE get it a bit higher though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> VERY good for 5GHz. You could MAYBE get it a bit higher though.


Thanks man, ill try that later









Im having to redo all my profiles in bios atm lol, updated it last night forgetting profiles get wiped


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thanks man, ill try that later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im having to redo all my profiles in bios atm lol, updated it last night forgetting profiles get wiped


What is your CPUNB and RAM settings?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is your CPUNB and RAM settings?


I will post in a bit just installing some stuff


----------



## Tarnix

sounds like windows blew up, LOL.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is your CPUNB and RAM settings?






BTW man, whats your 4.8 score again?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*


what is the ns at? (Bottom of the RAM timing window)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> what is the ns at? (Bottom of the RAM timing window)


There's no ns on my ram timings dude

Btw whats your 3dmark11 4.8 score?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> There's no ns on my ram timings dude
> 
> Btw whats your 3dmark11 4.8 score?


I dont know the exact name of it. But its a an option you can change on the bottom of the timings page. You can chose between 90-110-160-300ns. What's yours at?

Anyways 3d11 physics at 4.8: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6997556
Testing out some new 24/7 setups. This seems to work pretty good tbh.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont know the exact name of it. But its a an option you can change on the bottom of the timings page. You can chose between 90-110-160-300ns. What's yours at?
> 
> Anyways 3d11 physics at 4.8: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6997556
> Testing out some new 24/7 setups. This seems to work pretty good tbh.


Ill check in a mo in bios oh and.......

booyakasha


----------



## Devildog83

In know that physics is mostly CPU but will having a better GPU help also.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont know the exact name of it. But its a an option you can change on the bottom of the timings page. You can chose between 90-110-160-300ns. What's yours at?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways 3d11 physics at 4.8: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6997556
> Testing out some new 24/7 setups. This seems to work pretty good tbh.


Its Ref cycle time and its just on auto @ 160
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> In know that physics is mostly CPU but will having a better GPU help also.


Im not sure if it does, i was at a point last night where i thought it might be squeezing a few more points. now i aint sure but give me some time and ill switch to 1 card and see if the score goes down.

Ive messed with laods of things to try and raise a few more points so im not actually sure what does it yet lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> In know that physics is mostly CPU but will having a better GPU help also.


Nope it doesnt lol

i swapped to one card and got a few more points out


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nope it doesnt lol
> 
> i swapped to one card and got a few more points out


What about subtimings? I just decreased all sub timings by one, and it seems to make A TINY DIFFERENCE. Do you change them at all?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What about subtimings? I just decreased all sub timings by one, and it seems to make A TINY DIFFERENCE. Do you change them at all?


nope i only changed the main timings, i wont mess about with any of the others....i only change it to 9 9 9 27 36


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2886798

I think I could push further than this. At idle my temps are around 20c. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2886798
> 
> I think I could push further than this. At idle my temps are around 20c. What do you guys think?


dat vcore


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> We got to get you a decent GPU? ; ))))))))))))))))))))))


I do take hand me downs! LMBO


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Sure, choose Mt.Tyrannis as server, add char name "Stiyle".
> It's only the highest req game on weekend days during major events, so tommorrow is the last day to test.
> 
> Good test to see if you'll be able to play EQN (voxel+competitive graphics).
> I suspect that game won't be playable on laptops until HSA.
> 
> Edit : Nevermind apparently this was a one day event.


Still downloading, but trying.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> dat vcore


Yeah, once I get a clock stable I will turn on energy saving in the bios and stuff like that.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I dont know the exact name of it. But its a an option you can change on the bottom of the timings page. You can chose between 90-110-160-300ns. What's yours at?
> 
> Anyways 3d11 physics at 4.8: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6997556
> Testing out some new 24/7 setups. This seems to work pretty good tbh.


Wow NB at 2700? Stable? What do you have your VDDR voltage at?


----------



## Durquavian

I have my NB at 2640 with .8125v VDDR. But my ram is at 1600 7-9-8-20-26 1T

Havent found the limit to NB, really haven't looked as of yet.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow NB at 2700? Stable? What do you have your VDDR voltage at?


Never touched VDDR.


----------



## KnownDragon

I was just trying to find the highest overclock first then, fine tune it. I did right when I got this board do a base overclock and noticed that these chips are picky about nb and ht.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I was just trying to find the highest overclock first then, fine tune it. I did right when I got this board do a base overclock and noticed that these chips are picky about nb and ht.


ive raised vddr you do it in conjunction to overclocking ram, seems to stable it a little


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Never touched VDDR.


for you it wont make a difference


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> for you it wont make a difference


Yea i figured.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> what is the ns at? (Bottom of the RAM timing window)


he is runnin 160ns thru auto


----------



## gertruude

@Ranger

whats a good score for the final fantasy bench?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @Ranger
> 
> whats a good score for the final fantasy bench?


No idea.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No idea.


Found this on their site



suppose this aint bad then on the highest setting


----------



## Rangerjr1

Also you guys who are having a hard time with CPUNB and RAM. Did some research (And lots of testing) today.

So basically, high CPUNB (2600-2700) + 1866-2133 with tight timings will out-perform 2400nb and 2400 RAM with 10-12-12 timings. Also, if you're having trouble getting high RAM speeds 2000-2400 then lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage will help a lot. It gave me 2400 stable, i just thought my IMC was crap for the very beginning.

So for high RAM Freq: Stable CPUNB is the important thing, you can make it stable by lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage. 2600-2700 CPUNB + 2400 RAM is IDEAL.
If your cooler cant handle the extra heat added by the CPUNB volts i would do this: 2600-2700NB BUT lower RAM speed and tighter timings, if you do it this way you wont ahve to increase the nb volts much to keep the RAM/NB stable. Memory bandwidth will be a little lower this way, but a lot cooler.

A few examples.

High bandwidth: RAM 2400 - CPUNB 2700 1.4V.
Kind of high bandwidth but cooler: RAM 1866-2133 (with tight timings) - CPUNB 2600-2700 1.25-1.3v <-- Should be stable due to the slower RAM.
Cool temps: RAM 1866-2133 - CPUNB 2400 1.175v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also you guys who are having a hard time with CPUNB and RAM. Did some research (And lots of testing) today.
> 
> So basically, high CPUNB (2600-2700) + 1866-2133 with tight timings will out-perform 2400nb and 2400 RAM with 10-12-12 timings. Also, if you're having trouble getting high RAM speeds 2000-2400 then lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage will help a lot. It gave me 2400 stable, i just thought my IMC was crap for the very beginning.
> 
> So for high RAM Freq: Stable CPUNB is the important thing, you can make it stable by lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage. 2600-2700 CPUNB + 2400 RAM is IDEAL.
> If your cooler cant handle the extra heat added by the CPUNB volts i would do this: 2600-2700NB BUT lower RAM speed and tighter timings, if you do it this way you wont ahve to increase the nb volts much to keep the RAM/NB stable. Memory bandwidth will be a little lower this way, but a lot cooler.


thats pretty much what I did for my uber ram


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats pretty much what I did for my uber ram


High CPUNB volts + 2133 and tight timings?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> High CPUNB volts + 2133 and tight timings?


yup


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also you guys who are having a hard time with CPUNB and RAM. Did some research (And lots of testing) today.
> 
> So basically, high CPUNB (2600-2700) + 1866-2133 with tight timings will out-perform 2400nb and 2400 RAM with 10-12-12 timings. Also, if you're having trouble getting high RAM speeds 2000-2400 then lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage will help a lot. It gave me 2400 stable, i just thought my IMC was crap for the very beginning.
> 
> So for high RAM Freq: Stable CPUNB is the important thing, you can make it stable by lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage. 2600-2700 CPUNB + 2400 RAM is IDEAL.
> If your cooler cant handle the extra heat added by the CPUNB volts i would do this: 2600-2700NB BUT lower RAM speed and tighter timings, if you do it this way you wont ahve to increase the nb volts much to keep the RAM/NB stable. Memory bandwidth will be a little lower this way, but a lot cooler.
> 
> A few examples.
> 
> High bandwidth: RAM 2400 - CPUNB 2700 1.4V.
> Kind of high bandwidth but cooler: RAM 1866-2133 (with tight timings) - CPUNB 2600-2700 1.25-1.3v <-- Should be stable due to the slower RAM.
> Cool temps: RAM 1866-2133 - CPUNB 2400 1.175v.


2700 NB FTW

in all my testing i've not managed to get ANYTHING above 2700nb stable.

starting to think that is the limit to the chipset.

1.35v on cpu/NB + LLC will work its way past 1.4v also.

how close are your tight 2133 scores vs 2400 scores ?

mine are fairly close


----------



## bond32

I'm testing this setup now: http://valid.canardpc.com/2887006

What do you think? Try to get the timings better? I know it's the corsair ram which seems to not be the best for overclocking. Think I will bump the CPUNB multi up one and see how it does.


----------



## Mega Man

i must concur with ranger. that is also what i have found volt wise... for [email protected] 2400 ... it is even worse. my cpu/nb has seen ~1.7v with LLC @ load ( this was just my testing not my 24/7)


----------



## Alatar

Preparing for tomorrow's LN2 session, testing all cores on the new 8350 for the fastest one. Also I finally have a working PSCheck version


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm testing this setup now: http://valid.canardpc.com/2887006
> 
> What do you think? Try to get the timings better? I know it's the corsair ram which seems to not be the best for overclocking. Think I will bump the CPUNB multi up one and see how it does.


Looks pretty good man.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Looks pretty good man.


Thanks, now I just need to figure out how to get this sapphire 7970 over 1050...


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also you guys who are having a hard time with CPUNB and RAM. Did some research (And lots of testing) today.
> 
> So basically, high CPUNB (2600-2700) + 1866-2133 with tight timings will out-perform 2400nb and 2400 RAM with 10-12-12 timings. Also, if you're having trouble getting high RAM speeds 2000-2400 then lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage will help a lot. It gave me 2400 stable, i just thought my IMC was crap for the very beginning.
> 
> So for high RAM Freq: Stable CPUNB is the important thing, you can make it stable by lowering the CPUNB or increasing its voltage. 2600-2700 CPUNB + 2400 RAM is IDEAL.
> If your cooler cant handle the extra heat added by the CPUNB volts i would do this: 2600-2700NB BUT lower RAM speed and tighter timings, if you do it this way you wont ahve to increase the nb volts much to keep the RAM/NB stable. Memory bandwidth will be a little lower this way, but a lot cooler.
> 
> A few examples.
> 
> High bandwidth: RAM 2400 - CPUNB 2700 1.4V.
> Kind of high bandwidth but cooler: RAM 1866-2133 (with tight timings) - CPUNB 2600-2700 1.25-1.3v <-- Should be stable due to the slower RAM.
> Cool temps: RAM 1866-2133 - CPUNB 2400 1.175v.


Do I change the cpunb vid? or the NB voltage? i have tried booting with both increased seperately and NB set to 2400 and windows aero fails? startup bar is not clear, I assume more volts but which one? dont wanna blow something up haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Do I change the cpunb vid? or the NB voltage? i have tried booting with both increased seperately and NB set to 2400 and windows aero fails? startup bar is not clear, I assume more volts but which one? dont wanna blow something up haha


sounds like your using an offset bios apposed to the ones ASUS uses.

so you would not be "changing" the vid per say, but you will be increasing the voltage by the offset amount.

you will need to subtract your Vid from the voltages listed in rangers post for whichever value. The difference between your vid and those voltages is roughly what you will need to set the offset too.

Its been a dogs age since i've worked on a UD so i'm a little rusty on em.

might want some other users to pipe in before jumping into this.

for the record: i do remember hating Giga bios.


----------



## Vencenzo

Correct me if I'm wrong on anything, but this is my personal experience with ram testing.

It's not soo set in stone that lower mhz with tighter timings rammhz / 2 x 3 = NB trick always produces superior results.
It's a matter of how the program utilizes bandwidth vs latency in my experience.

[email protected] let me break 9k on physics score, while [email protected] was 5% faster at kyad's ramdisk test.

Say your playing a game that has a ui overlay programmed in macromedia flash with multiple chain skills activating.
To take it to the extreme lets say this game is programmed in individual pointers (direct refference to a memory address).
It's going to favor the [email protected] because the same address is constantly changing, it's not favoring bandwidth.

Now lets take a game where whenever you encounter another player you have to load all their item gfx into ram.
Take it to the extreme and say your around 3,000 players.Your loading larger amounts of memory to a whole bunch of different addresses.
It's favors bandwidth, [email protected] is going to be able to write them all slightly faster and read them quite a bit faster.

Where it gets tricky is when your maxing your entire amount of memory like the ramdisk test. When we're talking unloading and reloading the entire bank, [email protected] will even win at bandwidth because of less cpu ticks to load/unload each individual adress.

So basically [email protected] is better at bandwidth until your using a % of your total ram greater than the load/unload speed advantage of your lower cas setting. [email protected] is always better at something changing the same address frequently.


----------



## dmfree88

actually it seems it doesnt matter which ones increased, no matter what it will not boot to windows with windows aero running at 2400, as soon as i go back to 2200 its fine. I noticed though in my bios if its set to auto for NB voltage, it will sometimes say 1,1 while other times 1.185 (which is my nb vid on hwinfo64). So i manually set it to 1.185 so it doesnt auto downvolt during boot for any reason due to the bios reading it wrong. Either way I wasn't sure if i should take it into the red though. would it have to be higher then 1.2?

Also thats partially why i asked cause there are 2 settings, one is CPU NB VID and that one is the offset and the other is NB Voltage which is randomly 1.185 or 1.1

I think the nb voltage one is the one i should be changing? but it shows anything above 1.195 as red and i was afraid to overvolt into red if i didnt know which was which or if it would even make a difference, i tried 1.195 and it still wont boot with aero


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Do I change the cpunb vid? or the NB voltage? i have tried booting with both increased seperately and NB set to 2400 and windows aero fails? startup bar is not clear, I assume more volts but which one? dont wanna blow something up haha


CPUNB volts


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> CPUNB volts


I guess im still confused thats just a combination of both of them lol:



Is it the one i have highlighted there the VID or the one above I have set to 1.185?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong on anything, but this is my personal experience with ram testing.
> 
> It's not soo set in stone that lower mhz with tighter timings rammhz / 2 x 3 = NB trick always produces superior results.
> It's a matter of how the program utilizes bandwidth vs latency in my experience.
> 
> [email protected] let me break 9k on physics score, while [email protected] was 5% faster at kyad's ramdisk test.
> 
> Say your playing a game that has a ui overlay programmed in macromedia flash with multiple chain skills activating.
> To take it to the extreme lets say this game is programmed in individual pointers (direct refference to a memory address).
> It's going to favor the [email protected] because the same address is constantly changing, it's not favoring bandwidth.
> 
> Now lets take a game where whenever you encounter another player you have to load all their item gfx into ram.
> Take it to the extreme and say your around 3,000 players.Your loading larger amounts of memory to a whole bunch of different addresses.
> It's favors bandwidth, [email protected] is going to be able to write them all slightly faster and read them quite a bit faster.
> 
> Where it gets tricky is when your maxing your entire amount of memory like the ramdisk test. When we're talking unloading and reloading the entire bank, [email protected] will even win at bandwidth because of less cpu ticks to load/unload each individual adress.
> 
> So basically [email protected] is better at bandwidth until your using a % of your total ram greater than the load/unload speed advantage of your lower cas setting. [email protected] is always better at something changing the same address frequently.


in what i've seen, I NEEED to be at 2700nb for me to see the bonuses from 2400mhz ram.

as for the ram disk aspect, it seemed to me that 2133 got the nod for sequential, while 2400 got the nod for the randoms.

i've got to do more testing but 2700nb seems essential if you want to see the most outta your 2400ram

so far introducing that hybrid physX hack might be causing some issues but there are still way to many variables to narrow it down to one thing right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> actually it seems it doesnt matter which ones increased, no matter what it will not boot to windows with windows aero running at 2400, as soon as i go back to 2200 its fine. I noticed though in my bios if its set to auto for NB voltage, it will sometimes say 1,1 while other times 1.185 (which is my nb vid on hwinfo64). So i manually set it to 1.185 so it doesnt auto downvolt during boot for any reason due to the bios reading it wrong. Either way I wasn't sure if i should take it into the red though. would it have to be higher then 1.2?
> 
> Also thats partially why i asked cause there are 2 settings, one is CPU NB VID and that one is the offset and the other is NB Voltage which is randomly 1.185 or 1.1
> 
> I think the nb voltage one is the one i should be changing? but it shows anything above 1.195 as red and i was afraid to overvolt into red if i didnt know which was which or if it would even make a difference, i tried 1.195 and it still wont boot with aero


Auto is bad.

pretty sure my NB is set to 1.3v and the nb/cpu is set to 1.35v, both with high or very high llc @ 130%

with a fan on the back on my socket i don't see temperatures much above 50*

also its bios making those numbers red not the processor. i'm sure most of us are running with a setting or two in the red. I know I am.

As long as it is monitors and cooled you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I guess im still confused thats just a combination of both of them lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the one i have highlighted there the VID or the one above I have set to 1.185?


Set the one highlighted to 1.25-1.3 because you have a 212. The other one can stay at 1.125.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in what i've seen, I NEEED to be at 2700nb for me to see the bonuses from 2400mhz ram.
> 
> as for the ram disk aspect, it seemed to me that 2133 got the nod for sequential, while 2400 got the nod for the randoms.
> 
> i've got to do more testing but 2700nb seems essential if you want to see the most outta your 2400ram
> 
> so far introducing that hybrid physX hack might be causing some issues but there are still way to many variables to narrow it down to one thing right now.
> Auto is bad.
> 
> pretty sure my NB is set to 1.3v and the nb/cpu is set to 1.35v, both with high or very high llc @ 130%


should i manually set all those volts then? How do i know whether they are right lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> should i manually set all those volts then? How do i know whether they are right lol


my volts are based on my testing.

your voltage requirements may differ.

also let me rephrase: auto is bad for sensitive overclock parts. IE processor, nb, ram etc..)

you will know if they are right if you can get stable

1.25-1.3 in nb is likely a good range to work with for your set up.

so set and stress


----------



## dmfree88

i guess i might still be confused you said the highlighted one right? 1.26 still gets windows aero fail:



(Edit: have now gone up to 1.31[+0.125] still aero fail)

Should i up the other one into the red? should they both be increased to get stable? seems strange that i cant get 2400 just a one click oc to work right xD


----------



## marioselef

hi everyone i wanted to know the maximun temp of fx 8350


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> hi everyone i wanted to know the maximun temp of fx 8350


62 core, 72 socket


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 62 core, 72 socket


id exclude the socket temp, ive been over 80 on it, i guess core is ok if you are on air

water i have np going over 70C core


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i guess i might still be confused you said the highlighted one right? 1.26 still gets windows aero fail:
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit: have now gone up to 1.31[+0.125] still aero fail)
> 
> Should i up the other one into the red? should they both be increased to get stable? seems strange that i cant get 2400 just a one click oc to work right xD


what clock are you trying to boot at?


----------



## dmfree88

I just upped my northbridge one click from 2200 to 2400, everything was stable 9/9/9/24 1600 ram (no oc), 4.3ghz on the cpu. All was good until i try to oc the nb


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I just upped my northbridge one click from 2200 to 2400, everything was stable 9/9/9/24 1600 ram (no oc), 4.3ghz on the cpu. All was good until i try to oc the nb


try bumping you CPU up to 1.4v


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try bumping you CPU up to 1.4v


still aero fail, i cant really keep my cpu at 1.4 atleast at 4.3ghz anyways with this crappy cooler. But it just WONT let me OC that northbridge, I upped the northbridge voltage to 1.2 and still same thing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> still aero fail, i cant really keep my cpu at 1.4 atleast at 4.3ghz anyways with this crappy cooler. But it just WONT let me OC that northbridge, I upped the northbridge voltage to 1.2 and still same thing


weird.


----------



## Rangerjr1

My settings.

CPU: 1.47v
CPUNB: 1.4v
DRAM: 1.7v
NB: 1.125.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My settings.
> 
> CPU: 1.47v
> CPUNB: 1.4v
> DRAM: 1.7v
> NB: 1.125.


have you tried dropping the voltage on the dram?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> have you tried dropping the voltage on the dram?


if he is running @ 2400 1.7 is about right for 2133 gskill pushed to 2400.

mine needs 1.73-1.74 for 2400mhz.. mind you using Ares, low binned ares at that. (orange ones not the blue ones)


----------



## dmfree88

my northbridge stock is 1.185, i just cant seem to up the clock of it at all. I guess I give up for now, kinda irritating though


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nope it doesnt lol
> 
> i swapped to one card and got a few more points out


Thanks Gerty, I was kind of talking about a 7770 as apposed to a 7950 or 7870 Devil. My physics score is very low for an 8350 @ 4.7.


----------



## Rangerjr1

This is me, bring the hate guys.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, bring the hate guys.


no wonder noone likes you, LOL jk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks Gerty, I was kind of talking about a 7770 as apposed to a 7950 or 7870 Devil. My physics score is very low for an 8350 @ 4.7.


That does seem abnormally low, mine was like 9k+ at 4.3ghz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, bring the hate guys.




sorry dude... had too

don't hate me?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> That does seem abnormally low, mine was like 9k+ at 4.3ghz










???


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, bring the hate guys.


Damn man, i just wanna slap that ginger hair, now i know why you kept quiet on the ginger thing

ya got some huge cajones, but kid you need to learn some respect of older adults


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Damn man, i just wanna slap that ginger hair, now i know why you kept quiet on the ginger thing
> 
> ya got some huge cajones, but kid you need to learn some respect of older adults


Im blonde not ginger lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im blonde not ginger lol


^^denial...

also


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Damn man, i just wanna slap that ginger hair, now i know why you kept quiet on the ginger thing
> 
> ya got some huge cajones, but kid you need to learn some respect of older adults


I'm 18.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im blonde not ginger lol


Full respect to ya man,

Can i ask 1 quick question though.....


Spoiler: Warning:Question!



..you seem to disappear for a bit is that when u are pretending to be asleep when parents check on you before they go to bed.....then u sneak back on?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???


My bad i was exaggerating







:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995513

#4 out of similar machines Just noticed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I'm 18.


you are?

wow man, do u need identification to buy beer?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My bad i was exaggerating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995513


quite a fish tale you had there









semi sloppy run @ 4.7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6999758

only reason it is not approved is because of the physX hack :/

both cards have signed drivers.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Just purchased my 8320, can't wait until it arrives in a few days


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you are?
> 
> wow man, do u need identification to buy beer?


I dont drink. But no.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> quite a fish tale you had there


Any similarities you think flail?








Spoiler: Warning: Simularities!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 9000 series is out.. that is on am3+
> 
> most of us are assuming that there will be another at least processor and chip set on this socket.
> 
> AFAIK, they've not confirmed either way.
> 
> AM4+? where did ya hear about this? phenom 12 cores are set to be AM4. according to the leak anyway.


Calling that a leak is being kind. It is a completely fabricated and baseless.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 9000 series is out.. that is on am3+
> 
> most of us are assuming that there will be another at least processor and chip set on this socket.
> 
> AFAIK, they've not confirmed either way.
> 
> AM4+? where did ya hear about this? phenom 12 cores are set to be AM4. according to the leak anyway.


Calling that a leak is being kind. It is a completely fabricated and baseless.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> quite a fish tale you had there


haha yeah he was so low i thought i was super high







. He def is pretty low though for being so much higher then me in clock. Actually does clock effect physics score? I would assume it does but I dont have enough headroom to play around with, id have to underclock to test differences haha.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> haha yeah he was so low i thought *i was super high*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He def is pretty low though for being so much higher then me in clock. Actually does clock effect physics score? I would assume it does but I dont have enough headroom to play around with, id have to underclock to test differences haha.


^^ likely the issue here..

as far as physics, for 3dm. core clock and ram mostly.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ^^ likely the issue here..
> 
> as far as physics, for 3dm. core clock and ram mostly.


Theres an issue? lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Calling that a leak is being kind. It is a completely fabricated and baseless.


I think its fairly possible.. BUT not on the timeline they speculate.

BUT, i think if it comes to fruition, it will be a strictly server chip.

it takes some work for the average day to day user even alot of enthusiast day to day users to use their octo cores to full potential.

I cannot see a 12 core + mainstream processor, viable and/or needed in the next 12 months.

server wise on the other hand, I got nothing.. i don't own one, i don't intend to, i don't think..

but thats where i can see this being used. or maybe their first attempt to work towards super computer parts. if they can get this idea of cores on a smaller DIE and pack em in to a large compute package.

again, i wanna state that lunatic logic is what is used to come up with the above ideas. it is mainly just conjecture.

in all reality, FX processors are waiting for their time to shine. everyone knows they can.

I don't really care too much about another processor on AM3+, i think most would be thrilled with an updated chipset that supported PCIe3 and an updated power structure (mainly for boards)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Theres an issue? lol


when it effect functionality and memory, possibly


----------



## MadGoat

Cant figure out why my writes are so low...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Cant figure out why my writes are so low...


try running on Aida64.

maxxmem2 has been deemed "wonky" not very accurate or reliable.

P.S. i can't bring myself to buy Aida, so i used a ramdisk+crystal disk to gauge my memory performance


----------



## MadGoat

I just don't know why some people can get normal scores is maxxmem...

Here is my Aida64:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I just don't know why some people can get normal scores is maxxmem...
> 
> Here is my Aida64:


imho,

Free program VS paid program.

Usually if they are made to do the same thing and the quality equals the cost the paid program will be more accurate.

plus i think aida is updated more frequently.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Cant figure out why my writes are so low...


There is a window at about 4.8 ghz where outrageous scores happen on this rig. Above that in clockspeed and scores come down:kookoo:



EDIT: AIDA at same settings.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Damn man, i just wanna slap that ginger hair, now i know why you kept quiet on the ginger thing
> 
> ya got some huge cajones, but kid you need to learn some respect of older adults


Im 18, and calling me a kid doesn't make me respect you anymore somehow. At 18 i'm not considered a kid anymore.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im 18, and calling me a kid doesn't make me respect you anymore somehow. At 18 i'm not considered a kid anymore.


Depends on the age of the other guy. I am 40 and I would still think of as a kid, not as disrespect but that you are still young and we envy you for having time to make better with your decisions.


----------



## Devildog83

Notice anything weird about this.


I was under the impression the the 8350 was a Vishera.
Guess I will try to reinstall CPUZ or maybe flashback the bios.


----------



## Devildog83

Notice anything weird about this.


I was under the impression the the 8350 was a Vishera.
Guess I will try to reinstall CPUZ or maybe flashback the bios.


----------



## MadGoat

your on cpuz 1.61 ... update to the latest.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Notice anything weird about this.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the the 8350 was a Vishera.
> Guess I will try to reinstall CPUZ or maybe flashback the bios.


ROG v1.65 shows Vishera.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Depends on the age of the other guy. I am 40 and I would still think of as a kid, not as disrespect but that you are still young and we envy you for having time to make better with your decisions.


tbh @ 29 i think i was a kid @ 25...... so much i did not know and thought i did .....


----------



## MadGoat

Pshhh, 28 and still a kid...

I still think of myself as 20 years old... I stuck there...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> ROG v1.65 shows Vishera.


Got it thanks. Ya'll don't want to know how old I am.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> tbh @ 29 i think i was a kid @ 25...... so much i did not know and thought i did .....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Pshhh, 28 and still a kid...
> 
> I still think of myself as 20 years old... I stuck there...


Dang fool kids









You guys have nothing on The Sandman.
I have a T shirt that reads "I don't remember how old I am but I think it's about 29"

Add both your ages together and subtract 2.
Knowing all this makes me think I should have chosen "Grand Father Time" for a user name.

Truth be told, I'm a Toys-R-Us kid and I don't want to grow up.


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm 47, but i feel quite a bit older. I grew up on a farm and really can't recall ever not "working" . I "retired" from from farming and moved to town about 13 years ago, going to work at a place where I average a little over 1000 hrs of overtime a year. I'm pretty sure if retirement eligibility was based on hours worked rather than age, I could be living the life at shady acres retirement home as we speak







. I try to stay young minded, but arthritic joints and other "geriatric" malady's remind me of my age fairly often.

I think someone has a bit of a sense of humor about the aging process. I just barely reached an age at which I could grant self acceptance and wouldn't you know it, it happened just about the time this old boy started fallin' apart.....lol

I think it's worth mentioning that it's very important to take time to enjoy where you are in life, because you won't be there long, and there is no goin' back


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Dang fool kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have nothing on The Sandman.
> I have a T shirt that reads "I don't remember how old I am but I think it's about 29"
> 
> Add both your ages together and subtract 2.
> Knowing all this makes me think I should have chosen "Grand Father Time" for a user name.
> 
> Truth be told, I'm a Toys-R-Us kid and I don't want to grow up.


Now I don't feel so bad. I will be 52 next month.By the way I got my 3d mark physics up a bit.



I guess 7100 to 8400 is more than a bit.


----------



## Blackops_2

Honestly i hope that when i am in my 40s i'm still doing this. I don't see myself changing hobbies ever. It will always be PCs and competitive shooting/reloading. I'm 22 and i feel like i'm 35







though i'm one of those that is always stressed out so that could be it.


----------



## Mega Man

hehe another gun/pc lover i like it i wish i could do competitive shooting but i still enjoy my clays !~

UPDATE

!~~~~


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887332



Didn't scale that well beyond 2v.... Broke my previous record but pretty pissed still lol


----------



## MadGoat

QPI link eh?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> QPI link eh?


if he is using the same CPUz install file as he does with his intel chips.. then ya this is to be expected.

aren't there like a dozen different version of 1.65?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1392228

9 series is getting reasonable in a package deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1386646

Id like to see what they are capable of


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Also guys, I asked Sam (Works at AMD) Here on the forum about max temps for Vishera. He said we should stay below 70c on core, and not the usual 50-60c. SO OVERVOLT SOME MORE GUYS!


Did Sam happen to say anything about socket temps?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Did Sam happen to say anything about socket temps?


who cares about socket temps







..........its core temps that are the mainones...if on air dont go above 62C core/package temp









Im sorry to cut you off there but some breaking news for you all.......


Spoiler: Warning: Breaking News!



iv'e hit 5.4ghz for the first time.....prepare for records broken on hwbot.org.........well when i get 100% stable that is





















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> who cares about socket temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........its core temps that are the mainones...if on air dont go above 62C core/package temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry to cut you off there but some breaking news for you all.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Breaking News!
> 
> 
> 
> iv'e hit 5.4ghz for the first time.....prepare for records broken on hwbot.org.........well when i get 100% stable that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


~~~!!!!! CONGRATS !~!~~~


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 62 core, 72 socket
> 
> 
> 
> id exclude the socket temp, ive been over 80 on it, i guess core is ok if you are on air
> 
> water i have np going over 70C core
Click to expand...

Well remember I said that anything over 70c on the core throttled? Well I have been up to 75C now and nothing has happened.... I ghetto rigged the 70mm fan from the stock heat sink onto my VRM heatsink and I am no longer getting throttling. So up to 80C ok on socket? If thats the case I might make 5GHz. Also I thought my IMC was just weak when I started overclocking that yesterday. was at 2700 @ 1.3v with my 2133 ram @ 2300. I was like what!?! My Phenom 2 could do 2750 without breaking a sweat whats happening here. But it seems 2700 is the sweat spot for the IMC. Does anyone see any performance improvements at a higher HT bus clock? Apparently according to the AMD Scorpius tuning guide it increases the bandwidth to the PCI-E slots. So guys with multi-GPU set ups might see an improvement with a higher HT bus clock.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well remember I said that anything over 70c on the core throttled? Well I have been up to 75C now and nothing has happened.... I ghetto rigged the 70mm fan from the stock heat sink onto my VRM heatsink and I am no longer getting throttling. So up to 80C ok on socket? If thats the case I might make 5GHz. Also I thought my IMC was just weak when I started overclocking that yesterday. was at 2700 @ 1.3v with my 2133 ram @ 2300. I was like what!?! My Phenom 2 could do 2750 without breaking a sweat whats happening here. But it seems 2700 is the sweat spot for the IMC. Does anyone see any performance improvements at a higher HT bus clock? Apparently according to the AMD Scorpius tuning guide it increases the bandwidth to the PCI-E slots. So guys with multi-GPU set ups might see an improvement with a higher HT bus clock.


with 3 gpus the difference in 3d mark from stock ht to 3000ht is from 21k to 24k ( gpu score ) @ stock gpu have not been able to get 3300ht stable yet....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well remember I said that anything over 70c on the core throttled? Well I have been up to 75C now and nothing has happened.... I ghetto rigged the 70mm fan from the stock heat sink onto my VRM heatsink and I am no longer getting throttling. So up to 80C ok on socket? If thats the case I might make 5GHz. Also I thought my IMC was just weak when I started overclocking that yesterday. was at 2700 @ 1.3v with my 2133 ram @ 2300. I was like what!?! My Phenom 2 could do 2750 without breaking a sweat whats happening here. But it seems 2700 is the sweat spot for the IMC. Does anyone see any performance improvements at a higher HT bus clock? Apparently according to the AMD Scorpius tuning guide it increases the bandwidth to the PCI-E slots. So guys with multi-GPU set ups might see an improvement with a higher HT bus clock.
> 
> 
> 
> with 3 gpus the difference in 3d mark from stock ht to 3000ht is from 21k to 24k ( gpu score ) @ stock gpu have not been able to get 3300ht stable yet....
Click to expand...

Think it will make a difference with a dual set-up?


----------



## Mega Man

probably not alot if any at all


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ~~~!!!!! CONGRATS !~!~~~


Thanks man, but its unstable at moment, just need it to run super32m and ill be happy


----------



## Alastair

Well core at the moment 4.9GHz @ 1.55v, NB @ 2700 @ 1.35v RAM at 2350+- 11-11-11-27-45 1T @ 1.55v, rest of voltages at stock, 55C on core and I chickend out on the 3rd run of IBT when the socket reached 75C!


----------



## Mega Man

still @ almost 8ghz that is nice man !~


----------



## Alastair

Guys I just discovered something interesting. Apparently when reading the socket temp the value can be off by almost 10C. So if you are loading at 70C on the socket a more realistic temperature might be around 60-63C.

Read:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/0_40


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I just discovered something interesting. Apparently when reading the socket temp the value can be off by almost 10C. So if you are loading at 70C on the socket a more realistic temperature might be around 60-63C.
> 
> Read:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/0_40


Thats the difference core/package temp should be from your socket temp









and not what the socket is really at lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I just discovered something interesting. Apparently when reading the socket temp the value can be off by almost 10C. So if you are loading at 70C on the socket a more realistic temperature might be around 60-63C.
> 
> Read:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/0_40
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the difference core/package temp should be from your socket temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not what the socket is really at lol
Click to expand...

MY LIFE HAS BEEN A LIE UNTIL NOW....


----------



## Alastair

But I will still get MOAR radiator and I shall still cut a slot into my motherboard side panel for a fan JUST BECAUSE!

360mm and 280mm of radiator for 800w of cooling POWA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> But I will still get MOAR radiator and I shall still cut a slot into my motherboard side panel for a fan JUST BECAUSE!
> 
> 360mm and 280mm of radiator for 800w of cooling POWA!!!!!!!!!!


just for the cpu??


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> But I will still get MOAR radiator and I shall still cut a slot into my motherboard side panel for a fan JUST BECAUSE!
> 
> 360mm and 280mm of radiator for 800w of cooling POWA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for the cpu??
Click to expand...

No I want to put my GPU's under water as well!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I just discovered something interesting. Apparently when reading the socket temp the value can be off by almost 10C. So if you are loading at 70C on the socket a more realistic temperature might be around 60-63C.
> 
> Read:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/0_40


I know some don't but I agree with the OP in this, AMD overdrive is a nice monitor and stability tool and has a decent benchmark test.




The only issue I can see is it read my Vcore too low. It's actually 1.45


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I just discovered something interesting. Apparently when reading the socket temp the value can be off by almost 10C. So if you are loading at 70C on the socket a more realistic temperature might be around 60-63C.
> 
> Read:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/0_40
> 
> 
> 
> I know some don't but I agree with the OP in this, AMD overdrive is a nice monitor and stability tool and has a decent benchmark test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue I can see is it read my Vcore too low. It's actually 1.45
Click to expand...

From what I understand, AMD's stability test will pick up about 80-85% instability. IBT will pick up from 90-95%. So I suppose it depends on what your personal definition of stable is.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> From what I understand, AMD's stability test will pick up about 80-85% instability. IBT will pick up from 90-95%. So I suppose it depends on what your personal definition of stable is.


I hope you mean IBT AVX there







(the one thats at least 90gflops)

normal IBT is poor

Edit

or ya can run superpi32m that takes some stability to get through that







as im finding out trying to run it @5.4ghz lol

i get to 18 out of 24 iterations


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> From what I understand, AMD's stability test will pick up about 80-85% instability. IBT will pick up from 90-95%. So I suppose it depends on what your personal definition of stable is.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you mean IBT AVX there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the one thats at least 90gflops)
> 
> normal IBT is poor
> 
> Edit
> 
> or ya can run superpi32m that takes some stability to get through that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as im finding out trying to run it @5.4ghz lol
> 
> i get to 18 out of 24 iterations
Click to expand...

Yeah. Im sitting at about 98Gflops at the moment.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. Im sitting at about 98Gflops at the moment.


sweet man







keep going though past 100 is possible


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sweet man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep going though past 100 is possible


Got 10k physics yet?


----------



## jason387

Well I have the Ga 78LMT USB 3 Rev 5.0 and the FX 6300. Why?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Got 10k physics yet?


not yet lol im having trouble getting stable at 5.4 gone 1 notch down on the bus to 199 lol and it seems stable @5390








give me some time


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Well I have the Ga 78LMT USB 3 Rev 5.0 and the FX 6300. Why?


why? how do we know why u have those lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> From what I understand, AMD's stability test will pick up about 80-85% instability. IBT will pick up from 90-95%. So I suppose it depends on what your personal definition of stable is.


I here ya, I do rum prime amd IBT also but I like the temp sensors and benching here too. I think I have way too many programs.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Dang fool kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have nothing on The Sandman.
> I have a T shirt that reads "I don't remember how old I am but I think it's about 29"
> 
> Add both your ages together and subtract 2.
> Knowing all this makes me think I should have chosen "Grand Father Time" for a user name.
> 
> Truth be told, I'm a Toys-R-Us kid and I don't want to grow up.[/quote
> 
> I am 64 going on 65. Had a major heart attack 2 years ago, Still I think I could take on you young desk jockies. Even being out of shape, I have a higher threshold for pain than you velvetine slipper set. Mentally I am far tougher than physically. Taken a lot of blows in life and dealt out quite a few. I always pick myself up and figure would I did wrong so the next time I can get the bosses' jugular.By the way I never knew why they say jugular, when it is the carotid that will black you out, stroke you out, and turn your brain into mush if it is compromised.So that jugular phrase is a misnomer.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No I want to put my GPU's under water as well!


When you get your machine up to snuff you should enter a folding contest for charity. Donate the proceeds to the massacred Marikana mining workers families.


----------



## nz3777

Well I decided to fire-up my Crosshair formula-z just to make sure it would post and it did ! I probbly didnt need to install the cpu in there but i did anyway just for the hell of it, yeah I cant wait iam picking up the 8350 in exactly 2-3 days when my check comes in! Iam probbly gonna update my gpus afterwards to Radeon 7970 crossfire,I think my 6970s are starting to get a little dated! Iam very happy with the Formula-z i would highly reccomend it to anyone who is looking.


----------



## Chopper1591

Oh wow. Slow down guys.

Last post i did was on page 2052, before i went on vacation for one week.
Lots of reading to do for me tomorrow


----------



## Alatar

Some frozen Vishera for you guys. It was raining outside so quite a lot of frost on the mobo etc.


----------



## nz3777

Jesus christ you got that thing up to 8ghz almost! Wow id be happy hitting 5ghz with my upcoming 8350 lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm 47, but i feel quite a bit older. I grew up on a farm and really can't recall ever not "working" . I "retired" from from farming and moved to town about 13 years ago, going to work at a place where I average a little over 1000 hrs of overtime a year. I'm pretty sure if retirement eligibility was based on hours worked rather than age, I could be living the life at shady acres retirement home as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to stay young minded, but arthritic joints and other "geriatric" malady's remind me of my age fairly often.
> 
> I think someone has a bit of a sense of humor about the aging process. I just barely reached an age at which I could grant self acceptance and wouldn't you know it, it happened just about the time this old boy started fallin' apart.....lol
> 
> I think it's worth mentioning that it's very important to take time to enjoy where you are in life, because you won't be there long, and there is no goin' back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> If your working 20 hours OT a week you are going to face one difficult time as you close in on 60. The body pays a price for that extra 20 hours. Stress levels rise. Blood pressure rises. Arhritis and rehumatism greatly increase. I also hope you are getting at least time and a half for that OT. Otherwise your boss is running all the way to the bank laughing.
> I wish you well but caution you to ease up so that you can have many good years ahead of you.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm 47, but i feel quite a bit older. I grew up on a farm and really can't recall ever not "working" . I "retired" from from farming and moved to town about 13 years ago, going to work at a place where I average a little over 1000 hrs of overtime a year. I'm pretty sure if retirement eligibility was based on hours worked rather than age, I could be living the life at shady acres retirement home as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to stay young minded, but arthritic joints and other "geriatric" malady's remind me of my age fairly often.
> 
> I think someone has a bit of a sense of humor about the aging process. I just barely reached an age at which I could grant self acceptance and wouldn't you know it, it happened just about the time this old boy started fallin' apart.....lol
> 
> I think it's worth mentioning that it's very important to take time to enjoy where you are in life, because you won't be there long, and there is no goin' back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> If your working 20 hours OT a week you are going to face one difficult time as you close in on 60. The body pays a price for that extra 20 hours. Stress levels rise. Blood pressure rises. Arhritis and rehumatism greatly increase. I also hope you are getting at least time and a half for that OT. Otherwise your boss is running all the way to the bank laughing.
> I wish you well but caution you to ease up so that you can have many good years ahead of you.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hehe another gun/pc lover i like it i wish i could do competitive shooting but i still enjoy my clays !~
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> !~~~~


I prefer shooting with my 3rd leg if I can keep it at attention. Since the myocardial infarction NO viagra.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hehe another gun/pc lover i like it i wish i could do competitive shooting but i still enjoy my clays !~
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> !~~~~


I prefer shooting with my 3rd leg if I can keep it at attention. Since the myocardial infarction NO viagra.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1392228
> 
> 9 series is getting reasonable in a package deal.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1386646
> 
> Id like to see what they are capable of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote I hear the Centurions are not good water overclockers. They are better on LN2.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some frozen Vishera for you guys. It was raining outside so quite a lot of frost on the mobo etc.


O M G









What are your temps with that extreme voltage you are putting through it(2v+)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm 47, but i feel quite a bit older. I grew up on a farm and really can't recall ever not "working" . I "retired" from from farming and moved to town about 13 years ago, going to work at a place where I average a little over 1000 hrs of overtime a year. I'm pretty sure if retirement eligibility was based on hours worked rather than age, I could be living the life at shady acres retirement home as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to stay young minded, but arthritic joints and other "geriatric" malady's remind me of my age fairly often.
> 
> I think someone has a bit of a sense of humor about the aging process. I just barely reached an age at which I could grant self acceptance and wouldn't you know it, it happened just about the time this old boy started fallin' apart.....lol
> 
> I think it's worth mentioning that it's very important to take time to enjoy where you are in life, because you won't be there long, and there is no goin' back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your working 20 hours OT a week you are going to face one difficult time as you close in on 60. The body pays a price for that extra 20 hours. Stress levels rise. Blood pressure rises. Arhritis and rehumatism greatly increase. I also hope you are getting at least time and a half for that OT. Otherwise your boss is running all the way to the bank laughing.
> I wish you well but caution you to ease up so that you can have many good years ahead of you.
Click to expand...

I agree with os2wiz. Your body is not going to thank you if you are keeping up with that pace prolonged time. Get some rest sometime.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1392228
> 
> 9 series is getting reasonable in a package deal.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1386646
> 
> Id like to see what they are capable of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote I hear the Centurions are not good water overclockers. They are better on LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with you just quoting alot of posts?
> 
> I need help! I have the ud5 rev 3 and there isnt a option for the nb volt? Should i try maybe like amd overdrive and see if there is a option for the nb there? my current nb is 2160mhz, and cpu at 4.8ghz,and oc´d gpu´s! Would i gain much to get my nb to like 2600mhz? I am nr one on 3dmarkvantage already so i have a good oc´d system as it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i cant install 3dmark11 and run it,no idea why it fails to run, maybe one of u guys know? I wanna be nr one on 3dmark11 as well! And when i talk about being nr one, it is against ppl with same cpu and gpu´s!
Click to expand...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some frozen Vishera for you guys. It was raining outside so quite a lot of frost on the mobo etc.
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> With that fancy napkin and all that ice all I can think of is ice cream. YUM. Do you Finns go for that all natural high fat natural ice cream? The best I tasted was in Tuscany in Italy. They had this out of the world noccione gelato, That is hazelnut flavored. YUM!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some frozen Vishera for you guys. It was raining outside so quite a lot of frost on the mobo etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that fancy napkin and all that ice all I can think of is ice cream. YUM. Do you Finns go for that all natural high fat natural ice cream? The best I tasted was in Tuscany in Italy. They had this out of the world noccione gelato, That is hazelnut flavored. YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ben and jerry's The Vermonster is yum too
Click to expand...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> O M G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps with that extreme voltage you are putting through it(2v+)?


around -190 for the base of the pot and CPU is probably around -180 at idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> With that fancy napkin and all that ice all I can think of is ice cream. YUM. Do you Finns go for that all natural high fat natural ice cream? The best I tasted was in Tuscany in Italy. They had this out of the world noccione gelato, That is hazelnut flavored. YUM!


diet ice cream isn't ice cream. Gotta have the proper real thing.

However there's no consensus on ice cream here... People eat pretty much everything.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm 47, but i feel quite a bit older. I grew up on a farm and really can't recall ever not "working" . I "retired" from from farming and moved to town about 13 years ago, going to work at a place where I average a little over 1000 hrs of overtime a year. I'm pretty sure if retirement eligibility was based on hours worked rather than age, I could be living the life at shady acres retirement home as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to stay young minded, but arthritic joints and other "geriatric" malady's remind me of my age fairly often.
> 
> I think someone has a bit of a sense of humor about the aging process. I just barely reached an age at which I could grant self acceptance and wouldn't you know it, it happened just about the time this old boy started fallin' apart.....lol
> 
> I think it's worth mentioning that it's very important to take time to enjoy where you are in life, because you won't be there long, and there is no goin' back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> If your working 20 hours OT a week you are going to face one difficult time as you close in on 60. The body pays a price for that extra 20 hours. Stress levels rise. Blood pressure rises. Arhritis and rehumatism greatly increase. I also hope you are getting at least time and a half for that OT. Otherwise your boss is running all the way to the bank laughing.
> I wish you well but caution you to ease up so that you can have many good years ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that, and there is a great deal of wisdom in what you have said. I had a office visit a couple years ago that ended up being a stay in the hospital as my blood pressure was 200 over 168 - the doctors and nurses kept asking if i felt alright , does your head hurt? do your hands or face tingle?? and the odd thing is.... I felt fine . I guess at those numbers a stroke is a real possibility . That is the last thing I would wish on anyone (even an intel fanboi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so make sure to get that BP checked , even if you feel fine.
> 
> The business I am in is expanding and we have a hard time retaining new hires because of the workload. I do get time and a half , and it makes the difference between surviving and having some "extra" money for the fun things ( my record is 138 hours in 8 days - I am pretty sure that would be the end of me if I tried that at my age now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate that, and there is a great deal of wisdom in what you have said. I had a office visit a couple years ago that ended up being a stay in the hospital as my blood pressure was 200 over 168 - the doctors and nurses kept asking if i felt alright , does your head hurt? do your hands or face tingle?? and the odd thing is.... I felt fine . I guess at those numbers a stroke is a real possibility . That is the last thing I would wish on anyone (even an intel fanboi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so make sure to get that BP checked , even if you feel fine.
> 
> The business I am in is expanding and we have a hard time retaining new hires because of the workload. I do get time and a half , and it makes the difference between surviving and having some "extra" money for the fun things ( my record is 138 hours in 8 days - I am pretty sure that would be the end of me if I tried that at my age now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I know what you mean, i was a postman a few years ago and sometimes i would do 2 full rounds in a day a couple times a week and i would be exhausted......i burned out after a year and gave it up lol

bloody great job for the women though







knock knock early ina morning and they come down in skimpy nightwear


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ben and jerry's The Vermonster is yum too


I give the Michelin star to the Italians. Take it from a Yank. Ben and Jerry's ain't what it used to be since they sold the company to Wall Street.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ben and jerry's The Vermonster is yum too


I give the Michelin star to the Italians. Take it from a Yank. Ben and Jerry's ain't what it used to be since they sold the company to Wall Street.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate that, and there is a great deal of wisdom in what you have said. I had a office visit a couple years ago that ended up being a stay in the hospital as my blood pressure was 200 over 168 - the doctors and nurses kept asking if i felt alright , does your head hurt? do your hands or face tingle?? and the odd thing is.... I felt fine . I guess at those numbers a stroke is a real possibility . That is the last thing I would wish on anyone (even an intel fanboi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so make sure to get that BP checked , even if you feel fine.
> 
> The business I am in is expanding and we have a hard time retaining new hires because of the workload. I do get time and a half , and it makes the difference between surviving and having some "extra" money for the fun things ( my record is 138 hours in 8 days - I am pretty sure that would be the end of me if I tried that at my age now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


My left arm, mostly my hand, tingles when i walk long distances (long for me is more then 1/4 mile lol) is that a problem? should i be worried?


----------



## os2wiz

triple post EEKS!!!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> triple post EEKS!!!


if you edit the 3rd triple post it deletes the 2nd one, weird glitch that keeps getting me too


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> around -190 for the base of the pot and CPU is probably around -180 at idle.
> diet ice cream isn't ice cream. Gotta have the proper real thing.
> 
> However there's no consensus on ice cream here... People eat pretty much everything.


Your right . I don't eat diet ice cream. Pretty much had to give it up since the m.i. I cheat once very 3 months I take a scoop. Sad I have given up most of my culinary joys.


----------



## os2wiz

Duplicate


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your right . I don't eat diet ice cream. Pretty much had to give it up since the m.i. I cheat once very 3 months I take a scoop. Sad I have given up most of my culinary joys.


hey

dont take this the wrong way but is this you by any chance?


----------



## Tarnix

I think that my AMD adventure ends here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I woke up this afternoon with my fire alarm ringing in my ears. I look at the pc and I see flames...
> 
> That was the first and last ROG board I ever bought.
> 
> And my next pc will be Intel.


----------



## Lshuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think that my AMD adventure ends here.


WOW!!!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think that my AMD adventure ends here.


You decided to get intel before you decide to get better GPUs? Wow...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think that my AMD adventure ends here.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I woke up this afternoon with my fire alarm ringing in my ears. I look at the pc and I see flames...
> 
> That was the first and last ROG board I ever bought.
> 
> And my next pc will be Intel.
Click to expand...

folding at home claims another life


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think that my AMD adventure ends here.
> 
> 
> 
> You decided to get intel before you decide to get better GPUs? Wow...
Click to expand...

I don't benefit from dual 780 vs dual 660. I need to buy a new board anyway and I was considering intel for a while.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I don't benefit from dual 780 vs dual 660. I need to buy a new board anyway and I was considering intel for a while.


Im talking about anything but GK104-GK106.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My left arm, mostly my hand, tingles when i walk long distances (long for me is more then 1/4 mile lol) is that a problem? should i be worried?


Always best to ask the doc about things like that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Always best to ask the doc about things like that


anything with nerves involved is best left to professionals..

speaking of which GET THAT CHECKED OUT.

and possibly welcome to sciatica....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think that my AMD adventure ends here.


was that a formula-Z?

or just a formula?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey
> 
> dont take this the wrong way but is this you by any chance?


Yeah that's me singing I song I wrote about the financial crisis and those banksters who should be executed. Where you got it? You tube, CNN Ireport????


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey
> 
> dont take this the wrong way but is this you by any chance?


Yeah that's me singing I song I wrote about the financial crisis and those banksters who should be executed. Where you got it? You tube, CNN Ireport????


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Always best to ask the doc about things like that


I wish I could afford to see the doc. They call me twice a week cause I owe them money, I dont know if they would even see me without payment :/


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I wish I could afford to see the doc. They call me twice a week cause I owe them money, I dont know if they would even see me without payment :/


move to canada, health care is free.

but seriously, i thought Obama was giving you guys free health care?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> move to canada, health care is free.
> 
> but seriously, i thought Obama was giving you guys free health care?


No, the US isn't THAT great


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yeah that's me singing I song I wrote about the financial crisis and those banksters who should be executed. Where you got it? You tube, CNN Ireport????


i just googled u lol

was image no 2







be careful what ya post!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> move to canada, health care is free.
> 
> but seriously, i thought Obama was giving you guys free health care?


yeah ok. they gave us forced healthcare. now if you dont buy healthcare its some $5000+ tax fine for not having healthcare (yay obama). made it illegal to not be on healthcare. Sure they offer some crappy coverage for cheaper then most companies, but if you cant afford healthcare anyways whats the difference? I would pay the extra premiums if i could afford them the difference in price isnt enough and its REQUIRED to have.

Luckily i have coverage through my work but the co-pay and the annual payment got to me. I just got a garnishment from old medical bills before i got a job, so now im really broke. Also just got a 30 day notice to move out for no reason other then my landlords needed a place for there mechanic to live to save money on working on there farm equipment. I dunno whats happening yet but times are pretty crazy right now. Hopefully this hole I am in will eventually stop getting deeper so i can crawl out.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My left arm, mostly my hand, tingles when i walk long distances (long for me is more then 1/4 mile lol) is that a problem? should i be worried?


Don't know for sure it is could be nerve damage or peripheral arterial disease. Go to your doctor and have him check your blood sugar levels (diabetic neuropathy) and possibly they can do a doppler of that arm.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> anything with nerves involved is best left to professionals..
> 
> speaking of which GET THAT CHECKED OUT.
> 
> and possibly welcome to sciatica....


Sciatica would cause tingling of the legs not arms. It could be he tweaked a nerve or other something more occult.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No, the US isn't THAT great


Do you really want me to get into that Wall Street shill's health care. Obamacare is destruction of health care for the working class. That is what it is all about. Closing hospitals and bed in the inner city where the people have the fewest doctors and hospital beds per capita . This is racism raised to a new level. I don't want to go on here . It is a very complex policy with many facets of destruction . If you want a complete run down on it send me a private message. This is the main issue taking up my organizing activity among workers. Scary stuff.


----------



## os2wiz

duplicate


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I wish I could afford to see the doc. They call me twice a week cause I owe them money, I dont know if they would even see me without payment :/
> 
> 
> 
> move to canada, health care is free.
> 
> but seriously, i thought Obama was giving you guys free health care?
Click to expand...

That's what a lot of non-americans think, then they don't understand why quite a lot of us hate "Obamacare".

Truth is, it's nothing like the Canadian or European systems. It sucks. Loopholes galore, just like our tax system too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> move to canada, health care is free.
> 
> but seriously, i thought Obama was giving you guys free health care?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok. they gave us forced healthcare. now if you dont buy healthcare its some $5000+ tax fine for not having healthcare (yay obama). made it illegal to not be on healthcare. Sure they offer some crappy coverage for cheaper then most companies, but if you cant afford healthcare anyways whats the difference? I would pay the extra premiums if i could afford them the difference in price isnt enough and its REQUIRED to have.
> 
> Luckily i have coverage through my work but the co-pay and the annual payment got to me. I just got a garnishment from old medical bills before i got a job, so now im really broke. Also just got a 30 day notice to move out for no reason other then my landlords needed a place for there mechanic to live to save money on working on there farm equipment. I dunno whats happening yet but times are pretty crazy right now. Hopefully this hole I am in will eventually stop getting deeper so i can crawl out.
Click to expand...

More in-depth.

Also, that sucks dmfree, hope everything works out for ya man.


----------



## os2wiz

Obamacare is the death of healthcare for the working class. It is the work of a masterful shill for Wall Street. The biggest attack by Obamacare are the hospitals in the inner city that server the sickest patients, black and Latin working class patients. Wall Street wants to divert capital away from healthcare for the working class and put into adventures for further energy domination of the Middle East, Africa, and Central Asia. It's all about inter-imperialist rivalry between US, China and its co-partner Russia. Read a classic called Imperialism the Highest Stage of capitalism by V.I. Lenin. it's a bit dated but the data is only reinforced by current relations in the world, not refuted. Enough for this here . Way off topic. Send me a P.M. and I'll be glad to show in detail that it is not a stretch but the real paradigm of the current era.


----------



## os2wiz

triplicate


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> triplicate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> triplicate


Double triples?


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know some don't but I agree with the OP in this, AMD overdrive is a nice monitor and stability tool and has a decent benchmark test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue I can see is it read my Vcore too low. It's actually 1.45





it has some nice features. but it measures VID which only will change with AOD ( which is why when you play with it in AOD it changes ) so altering it any other way iirc wont change that number


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Your right . I don't eat diet ice cream. Pretty much had to give it up since the m.i. I cheat once very 3 months I take a scoop. Sad I have given up most of my culinary joys.





your better man then i, i already told my wife if it comes to it ill let myself die. whats the point in living if i cant do the stuff i enjoy? i would rather live a short happy life filled with milk, steak, ice cream, sour cream and all the other bad things i eat then a long life hiding....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think that my AMD adventure ends here.





really ? so you have 1 bad board and you just jump ship?







cause that will never in 1000 years happen on non amd/ non asus boards.

i understand if you want to buy an intel.... but to just write off a company due to a malfunction in one board..... hate to tell you but asus makes the best boards even in the intel camp.
let alone blame amd for a asus board.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> move to canada, health care is free.
> 
> but seriously, i thought Obama was giving you guys free health care?





nothing is free..... they want these doctors to goto school well past 8 years get 200,000+ ( that is the cheap schools lets face it do you want the cheap docs to look at you? )... and they think docs will take pennies on the dollar? how about we deal with the teachers unions ( i am anti union, esp in the state employment )



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah ok. they gave us forced healthcare. now if you dont buy healthcare its some $5000+ tax fine for not having healthcare (yay obama). made it illegal to not be on healthcare. Sure they offer some crappy coverage for cheaper then most companies, but if you cant afford healthcare anyways whats the difference? I would pay the extra premiums if i could afford them the difference in price isnt enough and its REQUIRED to have.
> 
> Luckily i have coverage through my work but the co-pay and the annual payment got to me. I just got a garnishment from old medical bills before i got a job, so now im really broke. Also just got a 30 day notice to move out for no reason other then my landlords needed a place for there mechanic to live to save money on working on there farm equipment. I dunno whats happening yet but times are pretty crazy right now. Hopefully this hole I am in will eventually stop getting deeper so i can crawl out.






hold your head high it does get better... ( talking about life not obama, oz would shoot me if i started .... )
i was homeless man lived in my car for 2 weeks. at one point in my life. now i am much more comfortable.

and actually the fine is ~ 2500 for the first few years but balloons as time goes on.... lets just hope we defund that junk, when will people learn that the more something is regulated the more the price will continue to increase.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Do you really want me to get into that Wall Street shill's health care. Obamacare is destruction of health care for the working class. That is what it is all about. Closing hospitals and bed in the inner city where the people have the fewest doctors and hospital beds per capita . This is racism raised to a new level. I don't want to go on here . It is a very complex policy with many facets of destruction . If you want a complete run down on it send me a private message. This is the main issue taking up my organizing activity among workers. Scary stuff.





wow... we agree on something politically oz..... what is wrong i feel like i just entered the twilight zone...


----------



## KnownDragon

Ok what happened now?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Ok what happened now?


woot?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah ok. they gave us forced healthcare. now if you dont buy healthcare its some $5000+ tax fine for not having healthcare (yay obama). made it illegal to not be on healthcare. Sure they offer some crappy coverage for cheaper then most companies, but if you cant afford healthcare anyways whats the difference? I would pay the extra premiums if i could afford them the difference in price isnt enough and its REQUIRED to have.
> 
> Luckily i have coverage through my work but the co-pay and the annual payment got to me. I just got a garnishment from old medical bills before i got a job, so now im really broke. Also just got a 30 day notice to move out for no reason other then my landlords needed a place for there mechanic to live to save money on working on there farm equipment. I dunno whats happening yet but times are pretty crazy right now. Hopefully this hole I am in will eventually stop getting deeper so i can crawl out.


ouch, hopefully things work out man.

and obamacare.. damn we don't get wind of these sort of things up this way..

we see that they were debating about a healthcare initiative.. then some member of parliament or rob ford did something stupid and stole the news spots.


----------



## Mega Man

moar volts

or you could just look at detroit .... capital example of what will happen


----------



## Mega Man

totally ... 100% success !~


----------



## Deadboy90

Attention all 5.0 ghzers! If someone could send me a screenshot of your Cinebench 11.5 in both multi and single thread results I would appreciate it. Thanks guys.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Attention all 5.0 ghzers! If someone could send me a screenshot of your Cinebench 11.5 in both multi and single thread results I would appreciate it. Thanks guys.


I will SS to your thread in a few hours time...currently at work


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I think that my AMD adventure ends here.


Ohh ****.

What psu was on it? Sweex?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Attention all 5.0 ghzers! If someone could send me a screenshot of your Cinebench 11.5 in both multi and single thread results I would appreciate it. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I will SS to your thread in a few hours time...currently at work
Click to expand...

Its up on your thread deadboy. Just in case you missed it, heres the screenshot of my cinebench results:



Also for other users' viewing


----------



## Durquavian

At 4.8ghz for comparison.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4.8ghz for comparison.


I've probably hit the thermal ceiling with my ambients cos my ambient temps are at 29C, thus my 5Ghz OC isn't pushing its best without throttling alittle bit. I might try another run when I have lower temps with my air conditioning on. You can see in the past results, I managed an 8.53 score with the 5Ghz OC.


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I've probably hit the thermal ceiling with my ambients cos my ambient temps are at 29C, thus my 5Ghz OC isn't pushing its best without throttling alittle bit. I might try another run when I have lower temps with my air conditioning on. You can see in the past results, I managed an 8.53 score with the 5Ghz OC.


I once had a lower score at 5.0ghz than at 4.8ghz, but realized I had CPUZ, HWM, and a couple other programs running in the background.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> That was the first and last ROG board I ever bought.
> And my next pc will be Intel.


Or not.
I did the math. 1000$ of savings is planned until xmas, and I'm going to gain more by buying another CH5-Z, a VRM block, a new case, a sound card, *find where the hell I can buy AP-31 in canada or avoid brokerage fees from sidewinder computers (frozencpu mods them, I need them stock; PWM mod planned)*, and spend the rest on water cooling upgrades.
Plus I won't gain enough to justify 1000$ on Intel MB + CPU when I can empty my shopping list at xmas.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Attention all 5.0 ghzers! If someone could send me a screenshot of your Cinebench 11.5 in both multi and single thread results I would appreciate it. Thanks guys.


Here is a SS of my Cinebench. Hope it helps


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Double triples?


Sometimes that USB mouse a Logitech G9X goes crazy when I click it. Can't get a handle on what is causing it. I use stock settins from Microsoft not the buggy logitech software, which I uninstalled.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Sometimes that USB mouse a Logitech G9X goes crazy when I click it. Can't get a handle on what is causing it. I use stock settins from Microsoft not the buggy logitech software, which I uninstalled.


i think its more web browser bugs than mouse software, i do it when firefox seems to freeze sometimes when u click submit and goes in a loop lol


----------



## aronh17

Hey guys I plan on buying an FX-8320 when I build a new PC. Is it common for the 8320 to hit 4.5 GHz on a good cooler like the Hyper 212 EVO? Thanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Hey guys I plan on buying an FX-8320 when I build a new PC. Is it common for the 8320 to hit 4.5 GHz on a good cooler like the Hyper 212 EVO? Thanks


Good cooler LIKE THE 212? lol

u dont know bout good air coolers.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> At 4.8ghz for comparison.


And here is a in between @ 4.88. This is my 24/7 clock:


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Good cooler LIKE THE 212? lol
> 
> u dont know bout good air coolers.


I was meaning good as in better than stock, thanks for answering my question though.


----------



## bond32

For $30, the 212 is a good air cooler.


----------



## MadGoat

Messing around with timings again and found the best spot for everything so far.

Just a little comparison between my 1100t's 24/7 clocks vs my 8350's 24/7 clocks:

8350:


1100t:


Interesting comparison.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> For $30, the 212 is a good air cooler.


Only if it's left on idle









any real work it squeals like pig being slaughtered!










jokes aside [email protected] is plausible on the mighty evo


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Only if it's left on idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any real work it squeals like pig being slaughtered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jokes aside [email protected] is plausible on the mighty evo


Mighty... I can smell the sarcasm gurty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Mighty... I can smell the sarcasm gurty












i tend not to say other peoples stuff is crap and there's a more tactical way of approaching it i think.....
i think it s rude, and we have no idea what their financial ability is....

myself im on the breadline and my kids are starved so i can buy the gear i need...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Hey guys I plan on buying an FX-8320 when I build a new PC. Is it common for the 8320 to hit 4.5 GHz on a good cooler like the Hyper 212 EVO? Thanks


If that is your budget then you might reach that point. I have no experience with the EVO 212 on AMD but I wouldn't see why you wouldn't. Maybe better off with a small AIO water cooler like the khuler 620 or something to that effect.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Where is hurricane?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Where is hurricane?


he is here

saying he gets over 9800 physics at 5ghz


----------



## aronh17

I'm just building a budget gaming PC and it stands at $700 right now. Was thinking about going with an i5-3570k but I'm sure an FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz for only $180 vs. $220 for just an i5 alone isn't too far behind in single core performance as I play ArmA 3 which is CPU intensive. I'll build a better rig when the AMD Excavator cores come out, as those will be geared towards best performance. I've read Steamroller will be for server and APUs, not FX series.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

What's the highest 24/7 stable clock any of you have seen on air or with a CM Hyper212+ single fan configuration on an 8350?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> What's the highest 24/7 stable clock any of you have seen on air or with a CM Hyper212+ single fan configuration on an 8350?


5.5ghz


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Can someone explain this to me?

Me and my friend are sitting here and modding our Fallouts, and for some reason. We have the exact same mods.. But he has like. 30-40 more frames than me. (So basicly, he can play it i can't).

The only differance is that his processor is running at 4.5 Ghz and mine is running in 3.8 Ghz. We have almost the same brand (I have 8320 and he has 8350). The rest of the PC's are TOTALLY identical.

Could those Ghz mean that much? Or am i just stupid? lol

He has a stock cooler and i have a 212 EVO without PnP.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 5.5ghz


Are you hurricane in disguise?









or worse u could be the incarnation of seeker!

meow


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Delete.


Nty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 5.5ghz


Thanks man, just a curiosity question. Highest I've seen personally is 4.4, 5.5 is a nice clock.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you hurricane in disguise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meow


Thats worse than hurricane.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> What's the highest 24/7 stable clock any of you have seen on air or with a CM Hyper212+ single fan configuration on an 8350?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 5.5ghz


lmao... just no... no..

212 single = stock fan but not as loud...

seriously spend 20-30 bucks more and get a phanteks or a silverarrow and put some proper fans on em.

5.5 IS NOT POSSIBLE ON A SINGLE FAN evo 212. no if and or but.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

How long can i go with stable heat in load with an 212 evo without PnP? I have an Sabertooth 990FX and 8320. I really need to get this done, because.. Yeah. It's kinda pissing me off.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> How long can i go with stable heat in load with an 212 evo without PnP? I have an Sabertooth 990FX and 8320. I really need to get this done, because.. Yeah. It's kinda pissing me off.


Pissin you off? 212S ARE PISSING ME OFF. Seriously. Im getting sick of you guys coming here and ask how much of an OC you can get with a 212 on a 8350 or 8320. WE ARENT MEDIUMS! We cant just KNOW how much you'll be able to OC. Its always different. The 212 is WEAK. Get a better cooler, spread the word.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> Nty.
> Thanks man, just a curiosity question. Highest I've seen personally is 5.4, 5.5 is a nice clock.


Right.


----------



## aronh17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Pissin you off? 212S ARE PISSING ME OFF. Seriously. Im getting sick of you guys coming here and ask how much of an OC you can get with a 212 on a 8350 or 8320. WE ARENT MEDIUMS! We cant just KNOW how much you'll be able to OC. Its always different. The 212 is WEAK. Get a better cooler, spread the word.


It's more of a general question, I was just asking if it's common to see 4.5 GHz out of a 212 EVO with the FX-8320, not how much I can push because I know that all processors are unique. It's just that the internet is a good place to find information, and you can ask the owners club of the Vishera for knowledge!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 5.5ghz


... What? That's not possible at all. Did you mean 4.5? Because that's what I'm stable at right now and I'm at the absolute limit of what the evo can do.


----------



## d1nky

coolermaster phoned, they said UNLUCKY!


----------



## LifeDisturbens

OH GOD SORRY.

You could really answer nice and easy on that one.

Oh well, i guess i'll just find a neat guide. Since i'm not welcome here.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

In the matter of a evo 212.

this is possibly one of the most discussed topic in the thread.

it really don't take much reading to find the answers you are looking for.

but here i'll sum it up, 8350s will get 4.4-4.5 at the most. best case. on a evo

its a mediocre cooler for this high powered cpu.

with air coolers, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Me and my friend are sitting here and modding our Fallouts, and for some reason. We have the exact same mods.. But he has like. 30-40 more frames than me. (So basicly, he can play it i can't).
> 
> The only differance is that his processor is running at 4.5 Ghz and mine is running in 3.8 Ghz. We have almost the same brand (I have 8320 and he has 8350). The rest of the PC's are TOTALLY identical.
> 
> Could those Ghz mean that much? Or am i just stupid? lol
> 
> He has a stock cooler and i have a 212 EVO without PnP.


Have a gpu monitoring program like Msi afterburner open and task managers CPU monitoring open while you play. Run around a bit and check the usage on both.


----------



## Hits9Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 5.4-5.5 stable on a 212 my ASS.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> I'm just building a budget gaming PC and it stands at $700 right now. Was thinking about going with an i5-3570k but I'm sure an FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz for only $180 vs. $220 for just an i5 alone isn't too far behind in single core performance as I play ArmA 3 which is CPU intensive. I'll build a better rig when the AMD Excavator cores come out, as those will be geared towards best performance. I've read Steamroller will be for server and APUs, not FX series.


As you can see (signature build) im using the hyper 212 and I personally was dissappointed. I would not expect you to get 4.5ghz out of it. I can run at 4.5 fine during most games but i was only able to get stable at 4.3ghz. This is a 8350 that should be able to push further then the 8320. Depending on your mobo i would imagine you would get similar results.

You would be much happier with a used noctua nh-d14 or something for like 20-30 bucks more. Yea its almost double the price but Im still beating myself up for buying this 212. Its an awesome cooler for anything but the fx-8xxx series


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> As you can see (signature build) im using the hyper 212 and I personally was dissappointed. I would not expect you to get 4.5ghz out of it. I can run at 4.5 fine during most games but i was only able to get stable at 4.3ghz. This is a 8350 that should be able to push further then the 8320. Depending on your mobo i would imagine you would get similar results.
> 
> You would be much happier with a used noctua nh-d14 or something for like 20-30 bucks more. Yea its almost double the price but Im still beating myself up for buying this 212. Its an awesome cooler for anything but the fx-8xxx series


Thanks for giving actual information instead of just whining over nothing. I'll check into the push/pull 120mm coolers, Phanteks and Noctua.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> OH GOD SORRY.
> 
> You could really answer nice and easy on that one.
> 
> Oh well, i guess i'll just find a neat guide. Since i'm not welcome here.


everyone is welcome here man don't listen to others we were all in the dark and sought advice at one stage and still do!

ignore works great


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

So yesterday I just bought an FX-8320 with an Asrock 990FX Extreme3 motherboard. I intend to turn this into a folding machine/LAN party loaner PC. So far I like it and I'll get my Cooler Master heatsink on it along with probably a new case (the Gigabyte case it's in is pretty bad but that's what I get for buying the cheapest ATX case on newegg).
Funny how small the stock heatsink is. It looked somewhat decent with it's heatpipes and all but it's still one hell of a leaf blower.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> So yesterday I just bought an FX-8320 with an Asrock 990FX Extreme3 motherboard. I intend to turn this into a folding machine/LAN party loaner PC. So far I like it and I'll get my Cooler Master heatsink on it along with probably a new case (the Gigabyte case it's in is pretty bad but that's what I get for buying the cheapest ATX case on newegg).
> Funny how small the stock heatsink is. It looked somewhat decent with it's heatpipes and all but it's still one hell of a leaf blower.


I feel you on that, mine also sounds like a leaf blower, for the next few days!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> As you can see (signature build) im using the hyper 212 and I personally was dissappointed. I would not expect you to get 4.5ghz out of it. I can run at 4.5 fine during most games but i was only able to get stable at 4.3ghz. This is a 8350 that should be able to push further then the 8320. Depending on your mobo i would imagine you would get similar results.
> 
> You would be much happier with a used noctua nh-d14 or something for like 20-30 bucks more. Yea its almost double the price but Im still beating myself up for buying this 212. Its an awesome cooler for anything but the fx-8xxx series


I was able to get stable at 4.5. Of course, I have about 6 fans blowing all around my case. Sound isn't as bad as you think though, but it's irrelevant because I play with headphones.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> So yesterday I just bought an FX-8320 with an Asrock 990FX Extreme3 motherboard. I intend to turn this into a folding machine/LAN party loaner PC. So far I like it and I'll get my Cooler Master heatsink on it along with probably a new case (the Gigabyte case it's in is pretty bad but that's what I get for buying the cheapest ATX case on newegg).
> Funny how small the stock heatsink is. It looked somewhat decent with it's heatpipes and all but it's still one hell of a leaf blower.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> I feel you on that, mine also sounds like a leaf blower, for the next few days!


I would say if you guys are going to stick to air cooling you might want to check these out. Might be a little more expensive but might get you a slightly more MHz.

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v8.html


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I was able to get stable at 4.5. Of course, I have about 6 fans blowing all around my case. Sound isn't as bad as you think though, but it's irrelevant because I play with headphones.


i got 3 surrounding the heatsink and i had push/pull on it with just a case fan. same amount of fans total. Maybe you can push the 8320 further with it? Seems strange. Could also be my mobo just causes more heat. Anyways all I wanted was 4.5ghz stable and couldnt get there







.


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would say if you guys are going to stick to air cooling you might want to check these out. Might be a little more expensive but might get you a slightly more MHz.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v8.html


II believe I'm going to try this one out.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would say if you guys are going to stick to air cooling you might want to check these out. Might be a little more expensive but might get you a slightly more MHz.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v8.html


that things icky loud and not that great really.

This is my new favorite but it doesnt fit my case:
http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/309

phanteks ph-tc14pe would be much nicer then the other model. that one you got theres probably about the same as the hyper 212 maybe a little better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=phanteks+ph-tc14pe&N=-1&isNodeId=1

check here:
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Phanteks-PH-TC14PE-CPU-Cooler-Review/1615/6


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that things icky loud and not that great really.
> 
> This is my new favorite but it doesnt fit my case:
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/309
> 
> phanteks ph-tc14pe would be much nicer then the other model. that one you got theres probably about the same as the hyper 212 maybe a little better
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=phanteks+ph-tc14pe&N=-1&isNodeId=1


https://www.google.com/search?q=water+cooling&safe=off&client=ms-android-sprint-us&source=android-browser&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=BJgKUs-hEImH2AXK9oGYBQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=360&bih=567#biv=i%7C0%3Bd%7C0XD0NhYkcwZBZM%3A

the only way lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonspeed2006*
> 
> II believe I'm going to try this one out.


Just being honest that looks like a different version of the 212evo. But if you stick with that one post your results here that way people in the future may see it. Also read the reviews some heat sinks can only be placed top to bottom instead of front to back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that things icky loud and not that great really.
> 
> This is my new favorite but it doesnt fit my case:
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/309
> 
> phanteks ph-tc14pe would be much nicer then the other model. that one you got theres probably about the same as the hyper 212 maybe a little better
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=phanteks+ph-tc14pe&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> check here:
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Phanteks-PH-TC14PE-CPU-Cooler-Review/1615/6


Now that thing looks good. It will not fit is it to tall or is it too wide. If it is to tall what about a mod?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think its more web browser bugs than mouse software, i do it when firefox seems to freeze sometimes when u click submit and goes in a loop lol


I use Firefox as well. It is probably a known bug that they are too lazy to fix, since I've had this problem off and on for months. You are right. The mouse never fails me in games only in the browser.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You know which coolers are my favourites? Good ones.


Yeah I got tired of the heat sink and just started running water.


----------



## KnownDragon

My cooling solution.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i got 3 surrounding the heatsink and i had push/pull on it with just a case fan. same amount of fans total. Maybe you can push the 8320 further with it? Seems strange. Could also be my mobo just causes more heat. Anyways all I wanted was 4.5ghz stable and couldnt get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What voltage are you at? I'm using 1.43 for 4.5.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

If anything I would like to get a low profile case that is engineered to efficiently move air in and out of the case. Having a low profile case just makes it fit in more subtly in my house, a lot like a console would (Xbox 360 or PS3).

It also makes carrying it to LAN parties a lot easier especially since it'll only be a loaner rig.

In a lot of ways I'm just looking for something like the Alienware X51 except that it supports ATX motherboards and dual-slot Graphics Cards on risers (ie sideways).


----------



## KnownDragon

Well guys, I feel like I have a dirty secret and I need to tell you guys. I bought a i7 3770k and will be doing a build with it. I am not getting rid of my 8320 though. Might wind up selling my phenom ii 965 rig just to even out things. Hope I can still hang out in the thread tho.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well guys, I feel like I have a dirty secret and I need to tell you guys. I bought a i7 3770k and will be doing a build with it. I am not getting rid of my 8320 though. Might wind up selling my phenom ii 965 rig just to even out things. Hope I can still hang out in the thread tho.


I did the same thing a few minutes ago AHAHAHHAHA


----------



## KnownDragon

At least I am not alone. Mine is on the way from Amazon got it for 264.00


----------



## brandonspeed2006

Well being my 212 Evo is already in the mail, being Newegg sent me the wrong one. I ordered the 212+ and they sent me the Evo. After some phone talk, I got the two Evo's for the price of two 212+'s!







I'm going to try it with a push/pull configuration using two of these.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Thought it was an old acid trip messing with me LOL. Is there anyway to get 2ghz+ overclock on a 8320 without ln2?


How stable do you want it to be? I would think you could get a validation on dry ice pretty easily.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How stable do you want it to be? I would think you could get a validation on dry ice pretty easily.


Just wanting to join the club, how about icing my rads would that work?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Thought it was an old acid trip messing with me LOL. Is there anyway to get 2ghz+ overclock on a 8320 without ln2?


Alatar got his 8320 to 5.6 on phase I think, that would be a 2.1 OC without LN2


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Just wanting to join the club, how about icing my rads would that work?


The 2 ghz oc club?

Going to depend on the chip, but you should come very close with a slushbox or something like that. But you have to be very careful about condensation in this weather.
I had an 8320 that would almost hit 5.2 [email protected] on the stock cooler but I also have an 8350 that wont get above 5.3 or so no matter what I do and its on a CHV-z with a 240mm radiator. My GD-80 rig has hit 5.7ghz @ 1.72 V with an h-100 in cold ambients, but it's very hard to do.


----------



## PCBuilder94

hey guys what is the best motherboard for the 8350 and three gpus?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> hey guys what is the best motherboard for the 8350 and three gpus?


I suggest you dont use AMD for multi GPU setups. Get Ivy or SB-E.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Me and my friend are sitting here and modding our Fallouts, and for some reason. We have the exact same mods.. But he has like. 30-40 more frames than me. (So basicly, he can play it i can't).
> 
> The only differance is that his processor is running at 4.5 Ghz and mine is running in 3.8 Ghz. We have almost the same brand (I have 8320 and he has 8350). The rest of the PC's are TOTALLY identical.
> 
> Could those Ghz mean that much? Or am i just stupid? lol
> 
> He has a stock cooler and i have a 212 EVO without PnP.


Well, I've cleaned up the staggering amount of not just rudeness that was previously displayed on the thread, but rudeness delivered by people who actually didn't even know their 'stuff' well enough to correctly answer









Sorry about that, on behalf of OCN.

Here's the answer: NO, that's not the (whole) problem, it cannot be.

Here's Why: The increase in his CPU clock is (4.5-3.8)/3.8 = +18%.

What this means is that the absolute max increase in frames your friend could see vs. you that's *due to the cpu speed* is +18% FPS. And even that would require you to be running a 100% CPU bottlenecked scenario, which is very rare.

In order for even just 30fps (let alone 40fps) to be gained due to a +18% increase in clock speed, that would mean you are starting at around 165 fps, and your friend was at 195fps. WHat I mean is that in order for him to gain 30fps from an +18% increase in CPU clock, this is the range of FPS you'd have to be in ... and obviously, you would not be complaining your game was unplayable if that were the case









To give another example to make the 'math' here more obvious, going from 30 fps to 60 fps due to CPU clocks alone would require a +100% increase in CPU clock (and AGAIN, this increase could ONLY happen if you're 100% CPU BN'd, which is very rare, otherwise, you get even less than +100% FPS from a +100% increase in CPU clock).

So ... no. It's not your CPU GHz, although you could be running UP TO 18% slower with your CPU than him, it would NEVER fully explain > 18% difference in your FPS.


----------



## Deadboy90

Thought you guys might me interested in this, cinebench 11.5 multi and single thread respectively.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 2 ghz oc club?
> 
> Going to depend on the chip, but you should come very close with a slushbox or something like that. But you have to be very careful about condensation in this weather.
> I had an 8320 that would almost hit 5.2 [email protected] on the stock cooler but I also have an 8350 that wont get above 5.3 or so no matter what I do and its on a CHV-z with a 240mm radiator. My GD-80 rig has hit 5.7ghz @ 1.72 V with an h-100 in cold ambients, but it's very hard to do.


Yeah the two ghz club I can hit 5.2 about that same voltage. I also noticed it is easier in windows 7 then windows 8. Also is there a special overclock os for benchmarking if so where would one find it?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thought you guys might me interested in this, cinebench 11.5 multi and single thread respectively.


8350 @ 4.8 single core (odd cores enabled)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yeah the two ghz club I can hit 5.2 about that same voltage. I also noticed it is easier in windows 7 then windows 8. Also is there a special overclock os for benchmarking if so where would one find it?


As for the os, the newer the install the better , or you can lighten one up a bit by cutting out all but the most necessary operations. If its just for validation , it really shouldnt matter a lot however.


----------



## sdlvx

For anyone who is interested in my one core per CU tinkering.

I seem to have found that there isn't a stability problem when doing this like mentioned in the XS thread when using bulldozer.

It also seems like everything is a lot smoother when I am running 1 core per CU.

I still haven't done much benchmarking (admittedly I don't have that many games with benchmarks installed) and I don't have quantitative data to back anything up, but I feel like things are better at 1 core per CU when gaming on something that uses less than 4 cores.

I've been basically going quad in Windows and octo in Gentoo, it's been fine. Running 5ghz 1 core per CU no problem, haven't changed a setting at all compared to the 8 core set up besides the one that tells it to go 1 core per CU instead of 2.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Me and my friend are sitting here and modding our Fallouts, and for some reason. We have the exact same mods.. But he has like. 30-40 more frames than me. (So basicly, he can play it i can't).
> 
> The only differance is that his processor is running at 4.5 Ghz and mine is running in 3.8 Ghz. We have almost the same brand (I have 8320 and he has 8350). The rest of the PC's are TOTALLY identical.
> 
> Could those Ghz mean that much? Or am i just stupid? lol
> 
> He has a stock cooler and i have a 212 EVO without PnP.


Assuming nothing is wrong on a hardware level, I'd point my finger at thread assignment.
Are you running a non updated win7 without the fx hotfix?

I've seen this happen before on a intel thread with the greater cpu in question of lower fps, it turned out hyperthreading was messing it up.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> For anyone who is interested in my one core per CU tinkering.
> 
> I seem to have found that there isn't a stability problem when doing this like mentioned in the XS thread when using bulldozer.
> 
> It also seems like everything is a lot smoother when I am running 1 core per CU.
> 
> I still haven't done much benchmarking (admittedly I don't have that many games with benchmarks installed) and I don't have quantitative data to back anything up, but I feel like things are better at 1 core per CU when gaming on something that uses less than 4 cores.
> 
> I've been basically going quad in Windows and octo in Gentoo, it's been fine. Running 5ghz 1 core per CU no problem, haven't changed a setting at all compared to the 8 core set up besides the one that tells it to go 1 core per CU instead of 2.


im doing the same thing atm, could you try something for me though? i wanted to try running 1,3,5,6,7,8 but all i get is a black screen. exact same settings. it works fine with all cores and with 4 cores. could you replicate and tell me what happens? i dont understand this behavior


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> im doing the same thing atm, could you try something for me though? i wanted to try running 1,3,5,6,7,8 but all i get is a black screen. exact same settings. it works fine with all cores and with 4 cores. could you replicate and tell me what happens? i dont understand this behavior


that's an interesting thought, like a hybrid, 2 cores free with dedicated GPU and 4cores sharing 2 fpus . I think I will try this...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> Hey guys I plan on buying an FX-8320 when I build a new PC. Is it common for the 8320 to hit 4.5 GHz on a good cooler like the Hyper 212 EVO? Thanks


it can be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Messing around with timings again and found the best spot for everything so far.
> 
> Just a little comparison between my 1100t's 24/7 clocks vs my 8350's 24/7 clocks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 8350:
> 
> 
> 1100t:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting comparison.


dont take this personally as it is not a personal attack.
no it is not interesting. maxxmem is well known to be wrong on bulldozers.
you need adia64 for a good comparison
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he is here
> 
> saying he gets over 9800 physics at 5ghz


LOLOLOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aronh17*
> 
> I'm just building a budget gaming PC and it stands at $700 right now. Was thinking about going with an i5-3570k but I'm sure an FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz for only $180 vs. $220 for just an i5 alone isn't too far behind in single core performance as I play ArmA 3 which is CPU intensive. I'll build a better rig when the AMD Excavator cores come out, as those will be geared towards best performance. I've read Steamroller will be for server and APUs, not FX series.


i dont believe it. amd wont do that i think. besides we wont know till amd releases info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> hey guys what is the best motherboard for the 8350 and three gpus?


either sabertooth or CVFz

dont listen to rng you can easily do 3 gpus on amd for best performance you will need to oc your ht 3000+ ( @ stock in 3d11 i get 21k gpu score @ 3000 i get 24k. )


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it can be.
> dont take this personally as it is not a personal attack.
> no it is not interesting. maxxmem is well known to be wrong on bulldozers.
> you need adia64 for a good comparison
> LOL


yeah, not the interesting part...

the fact that throughput is almost identical between the architectures with the different speeds.

granted it is botched, but it was interesting that it manages the same GB/s at nearly same ram speed and timings... giving more perspective on how the program calculates. or it could be purely coincidental... either way, I found it interesting.


----------



## Deadboy90

All done! The Cinebench data from the 8350, phenom x6, and 6300 are not from me I owe to Jason387, RocketAbyss, and dixon01974.










My conclusion? The FX series is a legit step up from Phenom in gaming especially in newer, more multi-threaded games. I know, a shocking conclusion.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> All done! The Cinebench data from the 8350, phenom x6, and 6300 are not from me I owe to Jason387, RocketAbyss, and dixon01974.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My conclusion? The FX series is a legit step up from Phenom in gaming especially in newer, more multi-threaded games. I know, a shocking conclusion.


Awesome job! + Rep! By the way, second picture title: Chart Title lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Awesome job! + Rep! By the way, second picture title: Chart Title lol


Lol yea I noticed after I posted. It should say Cinebench single threaded.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> All done! The Cinebench data from the 8350, phenom x6, and 6300 are not from me I owe to Jason387, RocketAbyss, and dixon01974.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My conclusion? The FX series is a legit step up from Phenom in gaming especially in newer, more multi-threaded games. I know, a shocking conclusion.


Rad...







A+++


----------



## d1nky

I was messing about with cinebench. is this any good?! I did oc more and get around 9.22 but crashed when screenprinting


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> For anyone who is interested in my one core per CU tinkering.
> 
> I seem to have found that there isn't a stability problem when doing this like mentioned in the XS thread when using bulldozer.
> 
> It also seems like everything is a lot smoother when I am running 1 core per CU.
> 
> I still haven't done much benchmarking (admittedly I don't have that many games with benchmarks installed) and I don't have quantitative data to back anything up, but I feel like things are better at 1 core per CU when gaming on something that uses less than 4 cores.
> 
> I've been basically going quad in Windows and octo in Gentoo, it's been fine. Running 5ghz 1 core per CU no problem, haven't changed a setting at all compared to the 8 core set up besides the one that tells it to go 1 core per CU instead of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> im doing the same thing atm, could you try something for me though? i wanted to try running 1,3,5,6,7,8 but all i get is a black screen. exact same settings. it works fine with all cores and with 4 cores. could you replicate and tell me what happens? i dont understand this behavior
Click to expand...

I don't think I have control over which cores in the CUs are disabled on my UD5. My options seem to be "disable modules" or "disable one core per module"

I wouldn't be surprised if 1 thread per module helped. I saw a Chinese site test frame times on Intels with HT enabled and HT disabled, and HT was doing terrible. I can't seem to find a Western source or even the old source again.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Lately I've had issues mounting my Cooler Master M4 properly onto the socket. For some reason there's always a gap a few millimeters between the cooler and the CPU, such that the thermal paste only lightly dabs the cooler. I've looked through the instructions time and time again and I've followed everything they said.

I'm beginning to think it's caused by the rubber standoffs in case they are too tall. In that case I would see if removing them would help.


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Lately I've had issues mounting my Cooler Master M4 properly onto the socket. For some reason there's always a gap a few millimeters between the cooler and the CPU, such that the thermal paste only lightly dabs the cooler. I've looked through the instructions time and time again and I've followed everything they said.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it's caused by the rubber standoffs in case they are too tall. In that case I would see if removing them would help.


I would check to make sure the cooler isn't hitting anything on your board. I had that problem before on an old build where the very edge of my CPU cooler was hitting the capacitors next to the socket and keeping it from sitting flush.


----------



## kersoz2003

I use noctua NOCTUA NH-D14 on fx 8350 and my motherboard is gigabyte 970A-D3 rev 1.3

My temps are really low. 4.4 ghz @ 1.44 volts and I get 53 degrees cpu heat and 65 motherboard or like that with prime 95 test .These degrees are low but even I get cpu throttle while in the test and cpu lowers it's ghz . Only 4.3 ghz @1.40 voltages wont throttle. but same degrees nearly. So this is not a cpu heat problem. there must be something else. I tried everyting but cant solve. Will this because of my motherboard ? I have also a 1000 watt high power psu. and hd 7950 gpu.

What will be the problem to throttle ?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I use noctua NOCTUA NH-D14 on fx 8350 and my motherboard is gigabyte 970A-D3 rev 1.3
> 
> My temps are really low. 4.4 ghz @ 1.44 volts and I get 53 degrees cpu heat and 65 motherboard or like that with prime 95 test .These degrees are low but even I get cpu throttle while in the test and cpu lowers it's ghz . Only 4.3 ghz @1.40 voltages wont throttle. but same degrees nearly. So this is not a cpu heat problem. there must be something else. I tried everyting but cant solve. Will this because of my motherboard ? I have also a 1000 watt high power psu. and hd 7950 gpu.
> 
> What will be the problem to throttle ?


you need a fan on your VRM heatsink


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I use noctua NOCTUA NH-D14 on fx 8350 and my motherboard is gigabyte 970A-D3 rev 1.3
> 
> My temps are really low. 4.4 ghz @ 1.44 volts and I get 53 degrees cpu heat and 65 motherboard or like that with prime 95 test .These degrees are low but even I get cpu throttle while in the test and cpu lowers it's ghz . Only 4.3 ghz @1.40 voltages wont throttle. but same degrees nearly. So this is not a cpu heat problem. there must be something else. I tried everyting but cant solve. Will this because of my motherboard ? I have also a 1000 watt high power psu. and hd 7950 gpu.
> 
> What will be the problem to throttle ?
> 
> 
> 
> you need a fan on your VRM heatsink
Click to expand...

Or just a better Motherboard. The VRMs on this one are very weak, unlike the UD3.

No offence kersoz, but you probably picked one of the worst motherboards to overclock on that is still suitable for Piledriver use. Other versions don't even have VRM cooling because this board wasn't really meant for it. If putting a spot fan on the VRM sink doesn't work, I would not be surprised to find out that it just can't deliver the power.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or just a better Motherboard. The VRMs on this one are very weak, unlike the UD3.
> 
> No offence kersoz, but you probably picked one of the worst motherboards to overclock on that is still suitable for Piledriver use. Other versions don't even have VRM cooling because this board wasn't really meant for it. If putting a spot fan on the VRM sink doesn't work, I would not be surprised to find out that it just can't deliver the power.


The UD3 still has its problems and requires a fan. Also theres a new revision that the only one verified owner in the club has already thrown in the gutter due to the new rev having even more problems. I wouldnt recommend the ud3 either at this point, unless more people have better luck with the rev4. Best bet is to just buy a better heatsink if the fan doesnt work or as mentioned maybe get a different board. Maybe a sabrekitty.


----------



## d1nky

gigabyte are brining out a new UD3 ''specifically for high TDP cpu's''

point being they know their ud3 is shet so amending it! UD3P is the new one, apparently capable of FX9590... for around $100


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> The UD3 still has its problems and requires a fan. Also theres a new revision that the only one verified owner in the club has already thrown in the gutter due to the new rev having even more problems. I wouldnt recommend the ud3 either at this point, unless more people have better luck with the rev4. Best bet is to just buy a better heatsink if the fan doesnt work or as mentioned maybe get a different board. Maybe a sabrekitty.


your picking a fight you cant win my friend


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your picking a fight you cant win my friend


That he misunderstood and thinks I was recommending a 990FXA-UD3 doesn't help matters. Still, you gave fair warning, so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or just a better Motherboard. The VRMs on this one are very weak, unlike the UD3.
> 
> No offence kersoz, but you probably picked one of the worst motherboards to overclock on that is still suitable for Piledriver use. Other versions don't even have VRM cooling because this board wasn't really meant for it. If putting a spot fan on the VRM sink doesn't work, I would not be surprised to find out that it just can't deliver the power.
> 
> 
> 
> The UD3 still has its problems and requires a fan. Also theres a new revision that the only one verified owner in the club has already thrown in the gutter due to the new rev having even more problems. I wouldnt recommend the ud3 either at this point, unless more people have better luck with the rev4. Best bet is to just buy a better heatsink if the fan doesnt work or as mentioned maybe get a different board. Maybe a sabrekitty.
Click to expand...

Right, thank you for the only half-informed opinion.

1: The Rev 1.1 970a-UD3 has the same VRMs and cooling as my 990FXA-UD3, which is capable of 1.55v easy with no spot fan, and can just as easily churn out over 1.65v with one. So try telling me the UD3 needs a fan again for the cooling he's using.









2: Rev 3 boards have some issues due to the new UEFI, which is Giga's first attempt at UEFI on AMD Motherboards. Most of these issues can be gotten around by listening to people (Hint: turn off HPC, change stuff, turn it back on), however the VRMs on the 970a-UD3 were cut back slightly. Still _far_ better than anything the D3 can produce.

3: Giga actually puts the revision number on the box! And they are nowhere near out of supply on Rev 1.1 boards yet, go check at your local retailer.

4: There is no Rev 4 970a-UD3...

5: As long as you're recommending him a _$190 motherboard_ to replace his _$90 one_, how about we just go one step higher and recommend him the UD7 while we're at it? The 970a-UD3 is $109 new. Sounds more in his price range if he went with a D3 the first time around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> gigabyte are brining out a new UD3 ''specifically for high TDP cpu's''
> 
> point being they know their ud3 is shet so amending it! UD3P is the new one, apparently capable of FX9590... for around $100


The existing 970a-UD3 is already capable of handling the 9590 quite easily... Still, interesting price point, if it's on the 990 chipset it'll be a nice slap to the face for Asus.


----------



## jason387

Sorry for posting here as I have a FX 6300 and not 8320/8350. Posted here as I see there are very experienced users of the FX chips posting here. The VID of my FX 6300 is 1.2375v. Are many chips coming with the same VID?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Sorry for posting here as I have a FX 6300 and not 8320/8350. Posted here as I see there are very experienced users of the FX chips posting here. The VID of my FX 6300 is 1.2375v. Are many chips coming with the same VID?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


FX 8350 has a VID of 1.325v if im not wrong


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Sorry for posting here as I have a FX 6300 and not 8320/8350. Posted here as I see there are very experienced users of the FX chips posting here. The VID of my FX 6300 is 1.2375v. Are many chips coming with the same VID?


Very few. It takes considerably more voltage to run 8 cores for some reason. The lowest I have seen was one user with a VID of 1.275v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Sorry for posting here as I have a FX 6300 and not 8320/8350. Posted here as I see there are very experienced users of the FX chips posting here. The VID of my FX 6300 is 1.2375v. Are many chips coming with the same VID?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX 8350 has a VID of 1.325v if im not wrong
Click to expand...

Every chip has a different VID.

8300 chips range anywhere from 1.3 to 1.4v.


----------



## jason387

Actually I've come across many people with a VID of 1.285v but none at 1.2375v for the FX 6300.
So far so good.






http://valid.canardpc.com/2887005


----------



## Masteroverclock

4.4 is possible without increase in voltage but u need the cream of the crop . I hit 4.3 stable on prime without increase , hyper 212 slim cooler push pull config. Core temps are 16 on idle , socket sits at 27 , max core temp ive seen is 52 , socket temp hits no ore then 56


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masteroverclock*
> 
> 4.4 is possible without increase in voltage but u need the cream of the crop . I hit 4.3 stable on prime without increase , hyper 212 slim cooler push pull config. Core temps are 16 on idle , socket sits at 27 , max core temp ive seen is 52 , socket temp hits no ore then 56


What's your stock voltage at? This is mine at 4.4Ghz at 1.37v within the bios and 1.356v within Windows. 10rounds of IBT at maximum setting.


----------



## Blackops_2

I hit 4.0 on stock volts P95 (25.11) stable on my 8320. Tried to go to 4.4ghz tonight with the latest version of P95, was using 25.11. With the latest version @ 4.4ghz on 1.4vcore thread 6 and 7 stop due to error. Jumped to 1.41vcore and had the same issue. Strangely all my monitor software reports the vcore lower than i have it set in the BIOS. Coretemp and HWin64 reporting stock volts of 1.313. And CPU-Z reporting 1.368. I know that's normal but i figured all of them would report 1.368

Though i did play BF3 for an hour @ 4.4 with no problems.


----------



## highc1157

Just bought an 8320 will be here tomorrow!

Any tips for me on my Corsair H60 cooler regarding voltages/frequencies?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Just bought an 8320 will be here tomorrow!
> 
> Any tips for me on my Corsair H60 cooler regarding voltages/frequencies?


yes exchange it for something worth while for the 8 core chip









ya could sell it and put towards an h80i at the very least, i can guarantee you, you will want more cooling when u play around with it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Just bought an 8320 will be here tomorrow!
> 
> Any tips for me on my Corsair H60 cooler regarding voltages/frequencies?


The H60 would do maybe 4.5-4.6 max OC H80 would get 4.7-4.9ish H100 4.8-5.0....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes exchange it for something worth while for the 8 core chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya could sell it and put towards an h80i at the very least, i can guarantee you, you will want more cooling when u play around with it


Down boy down... play nice lol


----------



## PhantomGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That he misunderstood and thinks I was recommending a 990FXA-UD3 doesn't help matters. Still, you gave fair warning, so...
> Right, thank you for the only half-informed opinion.
> 
> 1: The Rev 1.1 970a-UD3 has the same VRMs and cooling as my 990FXA-UD3, which is capable of 1.55v easy with no spot fan, and can just as easily churn out over 1.65v with one. So try telling me the UD3 needs a fan again for the cooling he's using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Rev 3 boards have some issues due to the new UEFI, which is Giga's first attempt at UEFI on AMD Motherboards. Most of these issues can be gotten around by listening to people (Hint: turn off HPC, change stuff, turn it back on), however the VRMs on the 970a-UD3 were cut back slightly. Still _far_ better than anything the D3 can produce.
> 
> 3: Giga actually puts the revision number on the box! And they are nowhere near out of supply on Rev 1.1 boards yet, go check at your local retailer.
> 
> 4: There is no Rev 4 970a-UD3...
> 
> 5: As long as you're recommending him a _$190 motherboard_ to replace his _$90 one_, how about we just go one step higher and recommend him the UD7 while we're at it? The 970a-UD3 is $109 new. Sounds more in his price range if he went with a D3 the first time around.
> The existing 970a-UD3 is already capable of handling the 9590 quite easily... Still, interesting price point, if it's on the 990 chipset it'll be a nice slap to the face for Asus.


Not trying to start an argument, or say all UD3s are like this, but my previous 990FXA-UD3 Rev 3 DID have VRM cooling issues. Granted, it made it higher than this user, but that was the first limit I hit with it. At 1.48v running my 8350 at 4.75ish, about 30 seconds into IBT the VRMs would overheat and throttle it. I didn't try a spot fan on that board, but just saying it did throttle. I can't speak to any other revision or the 970.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Down boy down... play nice lol


I only tell the truth, don't I cowboy


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I only tell the truth, don't I cowboy


I do thar reckon so..


----------



## wntrsnowg

Any suggestions for a vrm spot fan while using a d14? That cooler is huge, not sure how to fit any spot fan in there. Possibly a less than 80 mm fan?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Just bought an 8320 will be here tomorrow!
> 
> Any tips for me on my Corsair H60 cooler regarding voltages/frequencies?


welcome !~


----------



## d1nky

no one answered me about cinebench, ive never tried it out before. but with my firestrike bench profile I can get between 9.11 - 9.22

is that any good for 5.2ghz? I could get higher I think im within temps and loads more oc room.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Any suggestions for a vrm spot fan while using a d14? That cooler is huge, not sure how to fit any spot fan in there. Possibly a less than 80 mm fan?


Heh a lot of people actually peeled off the stock cooler fan and rigged it to cool the vrms.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> no one answered me about cinebench, ive never tried it out before. but with my firestrike bench profile I can get between 9.11 - 9.22
> 
> is that any good for 5.2ghz? I could get higher I think im within temps and loads more oc room.


thats about right for that clock.. somwhere in the 400s pages of this thread there was a competition for that


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats about right for that clock.. somwhere in the 400s pages of this thread there was a competition for that


I just had a brainwave and looked at hwbot, top h20 cinebench score on this chip is 9.28

I found my own lil competition.... I want a 9.30 LOL


----------



## Alatar

Anyone want to compete with my vcore? The higher the better










http://valid.canardpc.com/2890225

(this is a few days old, I just finally bothered to grab it from my benching ssd)


----------



## Paladine

Hey peeps ltns (really busy at the moment).

Slightly off topic (but not much). I was just looking at the new Mac Pro (the shiny black cylindrical model due for release later this year) and was thinking to myself when will PC hardware manufacturers start allowing us to build our PCs in new ways. That Mac Pro design is just gorgeous in my opinion, but to my knowledge it simply wouldn't be possible to build something similar with standard PC hardware because all motherboards use the same old expansion and graphics slots design that has been around for decades.

I would love to build an AMD system in a similar design to that Mac Pro but it just isn't possible - one this is certain though, if I am ever fortunate enough to have a spare 12k USD, I will buying one of those Mac Pros.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Hey peeps ltns (really busy at the moment).
> 
> Slightly off topic (but not much). I was just looking at the new Mac Pro (the shiny black cylindrical model due for release later this year) and was thinking to myself when will PC hardware manufacturers start allowing us to build our PCs in new ways. That Mac Pro design is just gorgeous in my opinion, but to my knowledge it simply wouldn't be possible to build something similar with standard PC hardware because all motherboards use the same old expansion and graphics slots design that has been around for decades.
> 
> I would love to build an AMD system in a similar design to that Mac Pro but it just isn't possible - one this is certain though, if I am ever fortunate enough to have a spare 12k USD, I will buying one of those Mac Pros.


thats a lot of money to look at well you know lol....

it would be cool but hard to create a standard that would not fragment sectors


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paladine*
> 
> Hey peeps ltns (really busy at the moment).
> 
> Slightly off topic (but not much). I was just looking at the new Mac Pro (the shiny black cylindrical model due for release later this year) and was thinking to myself when will PC hardware manufacturers start allowing us to build our PCs in new ways. That Mac Pro design is just gorgeous in my opinion, but to my knowledge it simply wouldn't be possible to build something similar with standard PC hardware because all motherboards use the same old expansion and graphics slots design that has been around for decades.
> 
> I would love to build an AMD system in a similar design to that Mac Pro but it just isn't possible - one this is certain though, if I am ever fortunate enough to have a spare 12k USD, I will buying one of those Mac Pros.


I thought u disappeared mate?

Taken care of the ghouls?









Welcome Back


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Heh a lot of people actually peeled off the stock cooler fan and rigged it to cool the vrms.


Yeah I tried that, that thing is too loud. Even with it plugged into the cpu fan slot with fan control its still loud at lower rpm. I gave up on that thing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomGhost*
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, or say all UD3s are like this, but my previous 990FXA-UD3 Rev 3 DID have VRM cooling issues. Granted, it made it higher than this user, but that was the first limit I hit with it. At 1.48v running my 8350 at 4.75ish, about 30 seconds into IBT the VRMs would overheat and throttle it. I didn't try a spot fan on that board, but just saying it did throttle. I can't speak to any other revision or the 970.


This was my point earlier. I actually hadn't noticed he was using a 970 chipset i thought it was 990fx. But anyways this was my point the 990fxa-ud3 is issue prone. There has been numerous people with problems with rev 3 and now rev 4 aswell.

If you think its fixable kyad I ask that you go to the ga-990fxa-udx club and help some people. I have been trying to help people daily with this board and most of them end up selling and moving on OR replacing heatsinks OR adding a spot fan. Either way there seems to be a vrm problem with atleast the 990 series UD3 boards. At least rev 3.


----------



## Blackops_2

Trying to stabilize 4.4ghz on my 8320. Tried IBT 10rds very high, failed after the second round, though highest temps were 53C. Wondering if i should drop the HT link speed to 2000mhz and adjust LLC to high?

FSB: 200
PCIE Freq: 100
Multi: 22
vcore: 1.425
HT link speed: 2200mhz
CPU spread spectrum: Disabled
PCIE spread spectrum: Disabled
CPU LLC: Regular
CPU/NB LLC: Regular
CPU/NB Manual Voltage: 1.25
NB Frequency: 2600mhz
NB vcore: 1.3v
Ram Timings: 1600/7-10-8-27 @ 1.65v

Having the NB @ 2600mhz like i had it when i had my 955 did yield .06 improvement in CB 11.5


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Trying to stabilize 4.4ghz on my 8320. Tried IBT 10rds very high, failed after the second round, though highest temps were 53C. Wondering if i should drop the HT link speed to 2000mhz and adjust LLC to high?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FSB: 200
> PCIE Freq: 100
> Multi: 22
> vcore: 1.425
> HT link speed: 2200mhz
> CPU spread spectrum: Disabled
> PCIE spread spectrum: Disabled
> CPU LLC: Regular
> CPU/NB LLC: Regular
> CPU/NB Manual Voltage: 1.25
> NB Frequency: 2600mhz
> NB vcore: 1.3v
> Ram Timings: 1600/7-10-8-27 @ 1.65v
> 
> Having the NB @ 2600mhz like i had it when i had my 955 did yield .06 improvement in CB 11.5


ht link to 2600
nb 2600

ultra high llc cpu/nb llc high

1.30-1.35 cpu/nb volts

magic


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ht link to 2600
> nb 2600
> 
> ultra high llc cpu/nb llc high
> 
> 1.30-1.35 cpu/nb volts
> 
> magic


Thankyou, going to try it out.

LLC definitely helped just ran CB11.5 got up to 7.50







, though temps sky rocketed highest load was 66C, ambient is 73F/22.7C. Gonna have to see if i can make a fan profile for the 212. What temp does Vishera lose stability around?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thankyou, going to try it out.
> 
> LLC definitely helped just ran CB11.5 got up to 7.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , though temps sky rocketed highest load was 66C, ambient is 73F/22.7C. Gonna have to see if i can make a fan profile for the 212. What temp does Vishera lose stability around?


it doesnt lose stability it just keeps on going til it dies lol

u can try knocking down the cpu/nb volts to 1.25 and see if its stable ie boot in windows and run a quick bench!









is that 66c socket or core/package temp?


----------



## dmfree88

problem is your using that 212







. I know the feeling


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> problem is your using that 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know the feeling


Now Now, none of that language in ere matey jim!!










it isnt the best though if i have to be truthful, it pains me to say

4.3ghz to 4.5ghz is generally what people get with it


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it doesnt lose stability it just keeps on going til it dies lol
> 
> u can try knocking down the cpu/nb volts to 1.25 and see if its stable ie boot in windows and run a quick bench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that 66c socket or core/package temp?


That's 66C core/package via Coretemp, didn't even look at socket because i knew it would be higher. Prime95 (27.9) seems to be right at 61C on load. I've backed down to 1.40 trying to reduce temps a little. Would push/pull be worth it or should i just get an AIO? I really don't want to support Aestek after what they did to swiftech and the h220. Starting to think 4.2-4.3 will be my target area on air, I don't think i'll be able to maintain temps to hit 4.4/4.5 like i wanted.

The other side of it is this is my backup rig in which i wasn't wanting to spend necessarily a lot on. I have a 3570k rig i'm trying to get going in the works, full WC loop, SLI/CFX, the works. Though at 4.0 the 8320 is still very nice.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> That's 66C core/package via Coretemp, didn't even look at socket because i knew it would be higher. Prime95 (27.9) seems to be right at 61C on load. I've backed down to 1.40 trying to reduce temps a little. Would push/pull be worth it or should i just get an AIO? I really don't want to support Aestek after what they did to swiftech and the h220. Starting to think 4.2-4.3 will be my target area on air, I don't think i'll be able to maintain temps to hit 4.4/4.5 like i wanted.
> 
> The other side of it is this is my backup rig in which i wasn't wanting to spend necessarily a lot on. I have a 3570k rig i'm trying to get going in the works, full WC loop, SLI/CFX, the works. Though at 4.0 the 8320 is still very nice.


sell the *cough*in*cough* tel damn frog in my throat









sounds like you will do a good job on it


----------



## dmfree88

push/pull didnt do much for me. I added a case fan to mine (enermax tb silencer) and it didnt do much better so i didnt waste money on buying better fans to try to push it further.

if you go for CLC you might want to check out this review of the 2013 lineup:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6530/closing-the-loop-contained-liquidcoolers-from-corsair-and-nzxt-compared/5

or get a bigger air cooler


----------



## Alastair

What are safe temps for VRM's and capacitors? I was using my dads infrared thermometer the other day during an IBT run and the CAP's were at 90C.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What are safe temps for VRM's and capacitors? I was using my dads infrared thermometer the other day during an IBT run and the CAP's were at 90C.


not be familiar with that board, not knowing if they use Jap caps or not.

BUT, I would say that they are likely at or beyond what they should be.

I would try to figure out a method of cooling for them if you could.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What are safe temps for VRM's and capacitors? I was using my dads infrared thermometer the other day during an IBT run and the CAP's were at 90C.


quote from another post about vrm heatsink temps:

"The VRM heatsink is only cooling the MOSFET portion of the VRM circuit.

I would try to keep the MOSFET temperature below 70°C at full CPU load.

If you can find the maximum operating temperature specifications (e.g. could be 120°C) for the exact model of MOSFET that is being used on your motherboard then you can use that as a guideline.

The more phases in the power VRM design the cooler the MOSFETs operate because the current load is split over more phases. "

Seemed like the best answer, gonna have to find out what your mosfet can handle.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

So after fixing up my heatsink (only the heatpipes would touch the CPU so I had to apply the thermal paste directly onto the heatpipes, otherwise it would get stuck in the gaps between the pipes) I finally got my CPU running at reasonable temperatures at max load.

I noticed that my stock voltage was 1.4V. This was surprising though I guess this is generally what AMD does with many of their CPU's. So with that I just quickly overclocked it to 4.1 GHz with that voltage using Overdrive. Temperatures haven't really changed from the stock 3.5 GHz speed. Since the CPU temperature with the case wide open maxes out at 56 C I figured I was at my heatsink's/case's limit. The case is a very cheap Gigabyte case that I definitely should not have gotten back when I did. Still I like its compact-ness and a similar case with sufficient ventilation and a backplate cutout will be best.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> gigabyte are brining out a new UD3 ''specifically for high TDP cpu's''
> 
> point being they know their ud3 is shet so amending it! UD3P is the new one, apparently capable of FX9590... for around $100


Good to see you again. I enjoy your contributions here. Ands Yes, if this board claims it can handle a 9590 it has to have good vrm's and good LLC controls.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That he misunderstood and thinks I was recommending a 990FXA-UD3 doesn't help matters. Still, you gave fair warning, so...
> Right, thank you for the only half-informed opinion.
> 
> 1: The Rev 1.1 970a-UD3 has the same VRMs and cooling as my 990FXA-UD3, which is capable of 1.55v easy with no spot fan, and can just as easily churn out over 1.65v with one. So try telling me the UD3 needs a fan again for the cooling he's using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Rev 3 boards have some issues due to the new UEFI, which is Giga's first attempt at UEFI on AMD Motherboards. Most of these issues can be gotten around by listening to people (Hint: turn off HPC, change stuff, turn it back on), however the VRMs on the 970a-UD3 were cut back slightly. Still _far_ better than anything the D3 can produce.
> 
> 3: Giga actually puts the revision number on the box! And they are nowhere near out of supply on Rev 1.1 boards yet, go check at your local retailer.
> 
> 4: There is no Rev 4 970a-UD3...
> 
> 5: As long as you're recommending him a _$190 motherboard_ to replace his _$90 one_, how about we just go one step higher and recommend him the UD7 while we're at it? The 970a-UD3 is $109 new. Sounds more in his price range if he went with a D3 the first time around.
> The existing 970a-UD3 is already capable of handling the 9590 quite easily... Still, interesting price point, if it's on the 990 chipset it'll be a nice slap to the face for Asus.


I see that subtle barb at Asus. You no likeee???


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I see that subtle barb at Asus. You no likeee???


I know subtle Barb, at Asus, and wow, is she HOT!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I know subtle Barb, at Asus, and wow, is she HOT!


As hot as me?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> As hot as me?


Of course not


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Of course not


I can take out my teeth.....can subtle barb??

There should be a gummy smiley


----------



## Durquavian

Boy I have gotten the chance to go a round or two with the writer of a review. He is getting hell for being quite negative in his tone of the 6800k in a review that was knocking the obvious issues with dual GPU setups. I was questioning the over use of Cinebench and why knowing its bias in instruction sets according to the CPU was it even still used. The arrogant son of a hoochie is dodging as hard as he can. http://www.overclock.net/t/1418856/toms-amd-dual-graphics-analysis-better-benchmarks-same-experience


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Boy I have gotten the chance to go a round or two with the writer of a review. He is getting hell for being quite negative in his tone of the 6800k in a review that was knocking the obvious issues with dual GPU setups. I was questioning the over use of Cinebench and why knowing its bias in instruction sets according to the CPU was it even still used. The arrogant son of a hoochie is dodging as hard as he can. http://www.overclock.net/t/1418856/toms-amd-dual-graphics-analysis-better-benchmarks-same-experience


no.

You just do not understand what you're talking about.

Cinebench is a perfectly viable method for measuring cinema4d performance. When the reviewer is commenting on cinebench performance he is commenting on exactly that and not overall performance. This goes for all benchmarks. Nowhere in toms reviews have they somehow claimed that cinebench is representative of the overall performance of CPUs. No. They are commenting on cinebench performance and because of that also on cinema4d (which is a popular real world rendering engine) performance.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> no.
> 
> You just do not understand what you're talking about.
> 
> Cinebench is a perfectly viable method for measuring cinema4d performance. When the reviewer is commenting on cinebench performance he is commenting on exactly that and not overall performance. This goes for all benchmarks. Nowhere in toms reviews have they somehow claimed that cinebench is representative of the overall performance of CPUs. No. They are commenting on cinebench performance and because of that also on cinema4d (which is a popular real world rendering engine) performance.


I do know what I am talking about.  I don't see anyone posting Cinebench mentioning 4d performance. You fail to see the evil here. You hide behind the obvious subterfuge. I am getting real annoyed by arrogance and those with the knowledge and ability to let everyone know the truth acting ignorant of the facts and pretending the results are truth.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> So after fixing up my heatsink (only the heatpipes would touch the CPU so I had to apply the thermal paste directly onto the heatpipes, otherwise it would get stuck in the gaps between the pipes) I finally got my CPU running at reasonable temperatures at max load.
> 
> I noticed that my stock voltage was 1.4V. This was surprising though I guess this is generally what AMD does with many of their CPU's. So with that I just quickly overclocked it to 4.1 GHz with that voltage using Overdrive. Temperatures haven't really changed from the stock 3.5 GHz speed. Since the CPU temperature with the case wide open maxes out at 56 C I figured I was at my heatsink's/case's limit. The case is a very cheap Gigabyte case that I definitely should not have gotten back when I did. Still I like its compact-ness and a similar case with sufficient ventilation and a backplate cutout will be best.


1.4 is oem for when turbo is enabled.


Spoiler: UPDATEZ GUYZ !~~~~



hmmmmmm whats this

Could it be????

Hint.... there are 2

God i love the shine

just look at this sexayness.......

you know their will be another round of megas computer porn !~
here is a sampler from Vol1


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I do know what I am talking about.  I don't see anyone posting Cinebench mentioning 4d performance. You fail to see the evil here. You hide behind the obvious subterfuge. I am getting real annoyed by arrogance and those with the knowledge and ability to let everyone know the truth acting ignorant of the facts and pretending the results are truth.


You quoted a toms article where the reviewer was talking about cinebench performance. And then said he's using it to say the overall performance of the chips in question is this. No. The reviewer was talking about cinebench performance. Performance in a single benchmark.

What you did would be like me going to a 8350 review, quoting the 7-zip performance explanation and then accusing the reviewer of using 7-zip to represent overall performance of the chips in question.

No, no, no and no.

Cinebench performance is cinebench performance and represents cinema4d performance. 7-zip performance is 7-zip performance. It does not matter in the slightest if the program uses intel compilers. It's a real world render engine that's used and it's a good thing reviewers are showing performance in the render engine.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You quoted a toms article where the reviewer was talking about cinebench performance. *And then said he's using it to say the overall performance of the chips in question is this*. No. The reviewer was talking about cinebench performance. Performance in a single benchmark.
> 
> What you did would be like me going to a 8350 review, quoting the 7-zip performance explanation and then accusing the reviewer of using 7-zip to represent overall performance of the chips in question.
> 
> No, no, no and no.
> 
> Cinebench performance is cinebench performance and represents cinema4d performance. 7-zip performance is 7-zip performance. It does not matter in the slightest if the program uses intel compilers. It's a real world render engine that's used and it's a good thing reviewers are showing performance in the render engine.


Never said that (in bold) and please be careful how you question my integrity. I was curious knowing the ICC issue with Cinebench why did they still use it as proof of Intels superiority when the margin is likely far inflated. And as far as the 7-zip: does it use instruction sets like Cinebench that would explain AMDs favor in that bench? I am not in favor of cherry picking benches to prove one superior over another. *I want accurate representations of truth and the real performance of each processor.* I expect That for now AMD will be behind in that aspect but as I stated it won't be by much. Knowing the ICC issue I now question all benches no matter who they favor. When AMD is ahead I want to know why: architecture, software, speed (ghz) , or whatever makes it get that score. Do You?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1.4 is oem for when turbo is enabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UPDATEZ GUYZ !~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm whats this
> 
> Could it be????
> 
> Hint.... there are 2
> 
> God i love the shine
> 
> just look at this sexayness.......
> 
> you know their will be another round of megas computer porn !~
> here is a sampler from Vol1


I would like to know what difference you get with water on yours, for future reference.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Why are the flames jumping threads? Call the moderators!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Never said that (in bold) and please be careful how you question my integrity. I was curious knowing the ICC issue with Cinebench why did they still use it as proof of Intels superiority when the margin is likely far inflated.


But you just said it again in this post as well. "use it as proof of intel's superiority". No that's not what they're doing. They're using it as a bench to see which CPU performs the best in cinebench/cinema4d. And that happens to be intel CPUs.

It's not proof of intel's superiority. It's proof of intel's superiority in cinema4d.
Quote:


> And as far as the 7-zip: does it use instruction sets like Cinebench that would explain AMDs favor in that bench? I am not in favor of cherry picking benches to prove one superior over another.I want accurate representations of truth and the real performance of each processor. I expect That for now AMD will be behind in that aspect but as I stated it won't be by much. Knowing the ICC issue I now question all benches no matter who they favor. When AMD is ahead I want to know why: architecture, software, speed (ghz) , or whatever makes it get that score. Do You?


None of this matters. What you seem to want is theoretical performance numbers. What benchmarks and reviews are supposed to do is represent real world performance.

It does not matter in the slightest how biased a piece of software is. If people use it and need to see how their CPUs perform in it then it should be used as a benchmark. Whether you like it or not cinema4d render engines are things that people often use and as such they need to be benchmarked in order to give your readers the most accurate possible representation of real world performance in the specific application.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I would like to know what difference you get with water on yours, for future reference.


simple !~

lower temps.
lower temps = better ocing ( tahiti is extremely temp sensitive IE one of my cards will not do 1200/1800 it works fine till the card breaks 65 core { temps vary each card as does clocks } it artifact, it seems if i can keep it cooler it wont, as i have just received the blocks for my last 2 cards ( and the one i am speaking of in particular ) i cant say 100%, how ever this has been the case with the 79xx series since release. and there are multiple people with same results like that )


----------



## cssorkinman

Great deal on a monitor


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> But you just said it again in this post as well. "use it as proof of intel's superiority". No that's not what they're doing. They're using it as a bench to see which CPU performs the best in cinebench/cinema4d. And that happens to be intel CPUs.
> 
> It's not proof of intel's superiority. It's proof of intel's superiority in cinema4d.
> None of this matters. What you seem to want is theoretical performance numbers. What benchmarks and reviews are supposed to do is represent real world performance.
> 
> It does not matter in the slightest how biased a piece of software is. If people use it and need to see how their CPUs perform in it then it should be used as a benchmark. Whether you like it or not cinema4d render engines are things that people often use and as such they need to be benchmarked in order to give your readers the most accurate possible representation of real world performance in the specific application.


I could care about that but I don't. Fact is I care to know true performance and actual. I get your argument and I am not saying it is invalid. I am saying that when either gets a score I want to know why. And in the case of Cinebench, I wonder if they could use the same instruction set what would the results be. And it bothers me that you don't. I prefer not to hide behind falsehood just because it makes my hardware look superior.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great deal on a monitor


awesome BUY 2


----------



## iFreeStylin

Is IBT AVX recommend over Prime95 and why?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Is IBT AVX recommend over Prime95 and why?


I think just because it is faster, less heat sustained decreasing the life of the chip maybe.


----------



## Mega Man

it is harder on the chip and much more heat is made. but no either or and both

i am still trying to get prime stable. i just cant over 4.7. dont think it plays well with my chip as i never bsod though


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Is IBT AVX recommend over Prime95 and why?


prime95 is better at finding stablility issues while ibt hits the high temp mark quick and also is pretty decent at finding stabilitys quickly. I recommend getting ibt stable then when ur happy make sure ur prime95 stable for like 6 hours atleast. This will make sure your stable 100% stable with nothing to worry about


----------



## iFreeStylin

I currently have the FX 6300 OC to 4.3Ghz with 1.4Vcore and 3hrs of P95 blend also i did 10 runs of IBT with very high settings (49C Max on cores). I know this thread is for 83xx as i will be getting an 8320 tomorrow just wanted to know the best way to stress test it as i will be overclocking it on my first boot.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well i was running IBT standard at 1.39vcore on 4.2ghz and i was almost done and temps shot up and the computer shut off









Wont be doing that again. Think i might have damaged something?


----------



## dmfree88

i doubt it, they are designed to hit the killswitch before damage happens. But you never know, certainly not good for it. especially your HDD they dont like hard resets.


----------



## Blackops_2

Indeed, i've just never done that before. Makes me a bit nervous. Just played an hour of BF3 at 4.2ghz. The thing is...it was about to pass IBT lol.

Before when i had the NB and HT @ 2600 i couldn't get past two rounds of IBT. With the NB and HT at stock i made it through 8 before temps went through the roof. I've never seen anything keep scaling like that. These things must generate some serious heat. With my 9550 and my 955 i could apply a bigger overvolt and was using a worse heatsink (92mm) and never break 59C. Never broke 55C with Deneb, and never 59C with Yorkfield, with more than a +.05v. I'm at 1.39vcore right now and IBT just stresses it through the roof. Prime95 it sits around 59-62C. Hell i used to run 15rds of IBT maximum on Deneb and Yorkfield, this was 10rds standard.

Playing BF3 never broke 45C. Just makes me nervous, i knew better and am face palming for doing it.


----------



## highc1157

Just got my 8320!!! So excited, running metro LL benchmark at stock settings with all power management settings that are recommended to turn off (to hopefully avoid throttling) to see how it improves over 965 @ 3.9ghz !

Okay so first things first! What are some good tests to run and / or helpful info for overclocking this bad boy ?

Any tips/hints to voltages and frequencies would be awesome, and any great oc guides for this chip! Many thanks


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Just got my 8320!!! So excited, running metro LL benchmark at stock settings with all power management settings that are recommended to turn off (to hopefully avoid throttling) to see how it improves over 965 @ 3.9ghz !
> 
> Okay so first things first! What are some good tests to run and / or helpful info for overclocking this bad boy ?
> 
> Any tips/hints to voltages and frequencies would be awesome, and any great oc guides for this chip! Many thanks


Firstly don't let it overheat see my post above














i would think you can hit 4.0 on stock volts. I did but i also tested with prime95 25.11 which is ancient. So far prime95 27.9 i haven't tested. Though 10hrs of prime95 isn't a slouch IMO.

I'd try to hit 3.9-4.0 on stock, mine did it with LLC on regular. You will most likely get worse performance in games with the 8320 @ 3.5 vs Deneb at 3.9.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Just got my 8320!!! So excited, running metro LL benchmark at stock settings with all power management settings that are recommended to turn off (to hopefully avoid throttling) to see how it improves over 965 @ 3.9ghz !
> 
> Okay so first things first! What are some good tests to run and / or helpful info for overclocking this bad boy ?
> 
> Any tips/hints to voltages and frequencies would be awesome, and any great oc guides for this chip! Many thanks


Here, check this out if you want to see how the quad core phenom compares to vishera:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1417764/running-my-own-phenom-vs-fx-tests-input-appreciated/20

I ran those benchmarks personally.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> prime95 is better at finding stablility issues while ibt hits the high temp mark quick and also is pretty decent at finding stabilitys quickly. I recommend getting ibt stable then when ur happy make sure ur prime95 stable for like 6 hours atleast. This will make sure your stable 100% stable with nothing to worry about


I have heard cases of people having trouble with p95 on piledriver chips. They can get 100% stable with everything else but p95. Hence why I switched to using max IBT for my stability testing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> prime95 is better at finding stablility issues while ibt hits the high temp mark quick and also is pretty decent at finding stabilitys quickly. I recommend getting ibt stable then when ur happy make sure ur prime95 stable for like 6 hours atleast. This will make sure your stable 100% stable with nothing to worry about


not that i disagree with the general statement but when i read " faster" i loled.

@ 32gbs it takes 2-3days to get though 20 runs ibt avx @ 90% mem usage lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Just got my 8320!!! So excited, running metro LL benchmark at stock settings with all power management settings that are recommended to turn off (to hopefully avoid throttling) to see how it improves over 965 @ 3.9ghz !
> 
> Okay so first things first! What are some good tests to run and / or helpful info for overclocking this bad boy ?
> 
> Any tips/hints to voltages and frequencies would be awesome, and any great oc guides for this chip! Many thanks


congrats welcome man !~


----------



## Blackops_2

IBT maximum seems like it takes forever with 8Gb of ram i probably wouldn't even download the program if i had more lol


----------



## highc1157

Hey guys ! Little testing done on my 8320 I just got today







, and have a few questions! Many thanks to anyone with some insight









Mobo is 990fxa-ud3. Rev3. fC bios :

All proper power management settings are enabled / disabled as should be in bios.

LLC is at auto and is pretty steady fluctuating periodically between 1.392 and 1.404 Volts.

I'm running at 4.2 ghz and in the bios I lowered the voltage to -.050v , which I guess runs at approximately 1.4 volts on average as stated above by the fluctuations. Seems like I'm getting very little Vdroop so that's good, and not getting any throttling !

*That background aside, what do you guys think I should do next with my frequencies and voltages? How long should I prime95 test before moving on to a different oc setting to test?

Only problem is my current temps with my h60 cooler at 4.2ghz and 1.4v is running at 60 degs max... Has my thermal paste not cured? Seems like too high of temps for that voltage? Ambient room temp is about 75 degrees* .

*UPDATE-
* I just got my 8320 today and am at 4.5 GHz with all power saving features turned off (AMD CnC, c1e, svm, turbo core...bla bla) and I have HPC mode ON!!!

My voltages at 4.5Ghz is offset in my 990fxa-ud3 gigabyte bios to +.025 volts and LLC is set to high, I'm getting voltages around 1.44 for a long time under stress testing and then...BOOOM! Jumps up to 1.5 Volts and temps instantly jump up to 75?!....What...the...hell....is going on!? these temps don't seem to be normal. Which monitors should I be watching in HWMonitor?

http://postimg.org/image/6sfiei02f/full/
20mb image hosting


----------



## Deadboy90

Just ordered a shiny new H80i. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Just ordered a shiny new H80i. Can't wait to try it out!


I think you will like it, if I am not mistaken you were on air right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Hey guys ! Little testing done on my 8320 I just got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and have a few questions! Many thanks to anyone with some insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo is 990fxa-ud3. Rev3. fC bios :
> 
> All proper power management settings are enabled / disabled as should be in bios.
> 
> LLC is at auto and is pretty steady fluctuating periodically between 1.392 and 1.404 Volts.
> 
> I'm running at 4.2 ghz and in the bios I lowered the voltage to -.050v , which I guess runs at approximately 1.4 volts on average as stated above by the fluctuations. Seems like I'm getting very little Vdroop so that's good, and not getting any throttling !
> 
> *That background aside, what do you guys think I should do next with my frequencies and voltages? How long should I prime95 test before moving on to a different oc setting to test?
> 
> Only problem is my current temps with my h60 cooler at 4.2ghz and 1.4v is running at 60 degs max... Has my thermal paste not cured? Seems like too high of temps for that voltage? Ambient room temp is about 75 degrees* .
> 
> *UPDATE-
> * I just got my 8320 today and am at 4.5 GHz with all power saving features turned off (AMD CnC, c1e, svm, turbo core...bla bla) and I have HPC mode ON!!!
> 
> My voltages at 4.5Ghz is offset in my 990fxa-ud3 gigabyte bios to +.025 volts and LLC is set to high, I'm getting voltages around 1.44 for a long time under stress testing and then...BOOOM! Jumps up to 1.5 Volts and temps instantly jump up to 75?!....What...the...hell....is going on!? these temps don't seem to be normal. Which monitors should I be watching in HWMonitor?
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6sfiei02f/full/
> 20mb image hosting


If I am not mistaken you don't want to push any further with that cooler, You might can try and disable the llc go with a constant volt Run 20 runs of ibt to see how the temps do. Those temps are about at your maximum. I would see if the cooler is set right. Once you find your max overclock per temp IMO I would set the settings to enable on c1e thermal control and etc. The Package temps is the one to keep an eye on. I don't think you should need that much voltage to get that overclock to be honest.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Hey guys ! Little testing done on my 8320 I just got today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and have a few questions! Many thanks to anyone with some insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo is 990fxa-ud3. Rev3. fC bios :
> 
> All proper power management settings are enabled / disabled as should be in bios.
> 
> LLC is at auto and is pretty steady fluctuating periodically between 1.392 and 1.404 Volts.
> 
> I'm running at 4.2 ghz and in the bios I lowered the voltage to -.050v , which I guess runs at approximately 1.4 volts on average as stated above by the fluctuations. Seems like I'm getting very little Vdroop so that's good, and not getting any throttling !
> 
> *That background aside, what do you guys think I should do next with my frequencies and voltages? How long should I prime95 test before moving on to a different oc setting to test?
> 
> Only problem is my current temps with my h60 cooler at 4.2ghz and 1.4v is running at 60 degs max... Has my thermal paste not cured? Seems like too high of temps for that voltage? Ambient room temp is about 75 degrees* .
> 
> *UPDATE-
> * I just got my 8320 today and am at 4.5 GHz with all power saving features turned off (AMD CnC, c1e, svm, turbo core...bla bla) and I have HPC mode ON!!!
> 
> My voltages at 4.5Ghz is offset in my 990fxa-ud3 gigabyte bios to +.025 volts and LLC is set to high, I'm getting voltages around 1.44 for a long time under stress testing and then...BOOOM! Jumps up to 1.5 Volts and temps instantly jump up to 75?!....What...the...hell....is going on!? these temps don't seem to be normal. Which monitors should I be watching in HWMonitor?
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6sfiei02f/full/
> 20mb image hosting


Upgrade that cooler. It can't cope with that much voltage. I have an h100 and my temp rose to 70 on the cores at around 1.5v. That is already too high for me.
I have the 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0 board but i also have the problems with the voltage. But a vdroop of ~0.09v is common. What was the voltage at in the bios when you put to the offset on +.025?

A bit







but who has experience with Gigabyte's motherboard repair service?
Last week I've send my motherboard in to the store where i bought it and they found it defect. They mailed me that it would take 2 to 4 weeks before they receive the replacement or repaired board.

Is it common for manufacturers to repair an faulty motherboard?
The issue was random reboots under heavy loads(gaming) and a broken temp. sensor.

Thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who has experience with Gigabyte's motherboard repair service?
> Last week I've send my motherboard in to the store where i bought it and they found it defect. They mailed me that it would take 2 to 4 weeks before they receive the replacement or repaired board.
> 
> Is it common for manufacturers to repair an faulty motherboard?
> The issue was random reboots under heavy loads(gaming) and a broken temp. sensor.
> 
> Thanks


lol thats better than what I got from asus for my m5a88v evo... and that was a simple rma.. but most board companies choose to repair the boards if they can.. its more cost effective for them a little more time consuming for the customer


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol thats better than what I got from asus for my m5a88v evo... and that was a simple rma.. but most board companies choose to repair the boards if they can.. its more cost effective for them a little more time consuming for the customer


hey mate my cinebench highest so faar









still cant crack 3dmark11


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey mate my cinebench highest so faar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still cant crack 3dmark11


dd1nky has you beat haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> dd1nky has you beat haha


That he did









I aint sure if i can reach him either lol but fed up trying now i need some game time









this is my effort so far


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol thats better than what I got from asus for my m5a88v evo... and that was a simple rma.. but most board companies choose to repair the boards if they can.. its more cost effective for them a little more time consuming for the customer


Oh haha.
I guess i am a bit spoiled by the Corsair RMA process. Send my hx520 in some time ago and received a new one in the same week







. I think it took 4 days if i'm right.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who has experience with Gigabyte's motherboard repair service?
> Last week I've send my motherboard in to the store where i bought it and they found it defect. They mailed me that it would take 2 to 4 weeks before they receive the replacement or repaired board.
> 
> Is it common for manufacturers to repair an faulty motherboard?
> The issue was random reboots under heavy loads(gaming) and a broken temp. sensor.
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't know, every store around here will take the old one, replace it instantly, and return it to the OEM at their leisure.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey mate my cinebench highest so faar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still cant crack 3dmark11


Here is mine at 4.8ghz and 5.0ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and then the one at 5.0ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Seems I can't even get up to the 9 points section.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> dd1nky has you beat haha


earlier I pulled a higher number... but im waiting to see competition before it gets posted!

tbh I think I effing my chip up big time. it even crashes in bios lol

edit: heres 4.8ghz competition on hwbot.

btw someone I know has 8.37 so that's the score to beat not mine.

http://hwbot.org/challenge/wxy876s_cinebench_r11.5_global_challenge___aug_5_2013_until_sep_4_2013/

thatll probably be a higher score soon!


----------



## Noviets

G'day guys. I finally bit the bullet and decided to try my luck with an 8350.

I had a 1090T BE at 4.18 on air (CNPS21X 3x120mm 6 pipe) one of the best air coolers ive ran into, so I picked myself up an 8350 to try my luck.

I know a 1090T at 4.2 is hard to beat with an 8350 for single thread, hopefully I can atleast get even so im not losing performance, otherwise i'll just stick the thuban back in.

I know these are MUCH different than the thubans to overclock, low NB speeds mainly.

Do these chips prefer multi or bus?

I think I'm going to need as close as I can get to 5ghz to beat the thuban. But even at 1.45 vCore it's hitting 61.4C just doing a CPU test in CineBench!

I would never even allow my thuban to get close to that under OCCT which it seems the 8350 are not stable at running? Core failures on stock?

I know the thuban is a better chip overall, but I figured with the new games coming out soon, Mainly BF4, I would try my luck with it, has anyone else made the switch from 1090T to 8350? What are you opinions?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> G'day guys. I finally bit the bullet and decided to try my luck with an 8350.
> 
> I had a 1090T BE at 4.18 on air (CNPS21X 3x120mm 6 pipe) one of the best air coolers ive ran into, so I picked myself up an 8350 to try my luck.
> 
> I know a 1090T at 4.2 is hard to beat with an 8350 for single thread, hopefully I can atleast get even so im not losing performance, otherwise i'll just stick the thuban back in.
> 
> I know these are MUCH different than the thubans to overclock, low NB speeds mainly.
> 
> Do these chips prefer multi or bus?
> 
> I think I'm going to need as close as I can get to 5ghz to beat the thuban. But even at 1.45 vCore it's hitting 61.4C just doing a CPU test in CineBench!
> 
> I would never even allow my thuban to get close to that under OCCT which it seems the 8350 are not stable at running? Core failures on stock?
> 
> I know the thuban is a better chip overall, but I figured with the new games coming out soon, Mainly BF4, I would try my luck with it, has anyone else made the switch from 1090T to 8350? What are you opinions?


Yeah I don't think you will be disappointed but if you throw the thuban back in I call dibs on the 8350 j/k. I have tried both ways the bus and the multi. I stick with multi because of my 2 stick limitation on ram. If I had a quad channel set I would half it up. My 8320 does not like occt even at stock. I use p95 and Ibt.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys my Guardian is about to go to intel and the Scorpius is going to be receiving my 8320 chip. I have a choice from two MOBO so if anyone has had experience with these two let me know. I have only had the 8320 on a Asrock 990 x4.

The first Mobo choice is the Asrock 990 x4.

Or

The second choice is to put it on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3

The Gigabyte board has only seen phenom 1055t and a 965 be.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys my Guardian is about to go to intel and the Scorpius is going to be receiving my 8320 chip. I have a choice from two MOBO so if anyone has had experience with these two let me know. I have only had the 8320 on a Asrock 990 x4.
> 
> The first Mobo choice is the Asrock 990 x4.
> 
> Or
> 
> The second choice is to put it on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
> 
> The Gigabyte board has only seen phenom 1055t and a 965 be.


I don't know about the Asrock but i wouldn't roll with the ud3. I have it and i am NOT happy paired with my 8320. I had my 955 c3 before which clocked nicely with the ud3(4.2ghz with h100).
With the 8320 the voltage is all over the place with the ud3. And the cooling on the mosfet isn't great. I don't know which revision you have?


----------



## KnownDragon

I believe rev 1.0 is the one I have. Thank you for your input Chopper +rep.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> G'day guys. I finally bit the bullet and decided to try my luck with an 8350.
> 
> I had a 1090T BE at 4.18 on air (CNPS21X 3x120mm 6 pipe) one of the best air coolers ive ran into, so I picked myself up an 8350 to try my luck.
> 
> I know a 1090T at 4.2 is hard to beat with an 8350 for single thread, hopefully I can atleast get even so im not losing performance, otherwise i'll just stick the thuban back in.
> 
> I know these are MUCH different than the thubans to overclock, low NB speeds mainly.
> 
> Do these chips prefer multi or bus?
> 
> I think I'm going to need as close as I can get to 5ghz to beat the thuban. But even at 1.45 vCore it's hitting 61.4C just doing a CPU test in CineBench!
> 
> I would never even allow my thuban to get close to that under OCCT which it seems the 8350 are not stable at running? Core failures on stock?
> 
> I know the thuban is a better chip overall, but I figured with the new games coming out soon, Mainly BF4, I would try my luck with it, has anyone else made the switch from 1090T to 8350? What are you opinions?


every bench i've seen 8350 has better single thread then 1100T. so your 1090T will be beat.

get a better cooler also







wouldn't be surprised if this cooler topped out at 4.5-4.6


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I believe rev 1.0 is the one I have. Thank you for your input Chopper +rep.


I also have the rev 1.0.
The problem with that board is that it lacks LLC. Although some people say it doesn't matter. But i have to set the voltage very high for it to be somewhat stable because of the massive vDroop.
For example when i set the voltage to 1.55v in the bios it drops as low as ~1.425v.

I can advice you to look into the features of the Asrock board you have, whether it has LLC or not and how the vDroop of that board is.
Me myself am thinking of selling the UD3 and going for the Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 a.k.a. the Saberkitty like the guys here call it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> every bench i've seen 8350 has better single thread then 1100T. so your 1090T will be beat.
> 
> get a better cooler also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't be surprised if this cooler topped out at 4.5-4.6


This ^^. I have the h100 and i struggle to get past 4.6-4.7 because of the heat this thing dumps.
If you have the money maybe look for the Swiftech H220.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I believe rev 1.0 is the one I have. Thank you for your input Chopper +rep.


Go ASRock. The lack of LLC on the Rev 1.0 boards will kill you.

However, if you misread and it's a 1.1, then the UD3.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> every bench i've seen 8350 has better single thread then 1100T. so your 1090T will be beat.
> 
> get a better cooler also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't be surprised if this cooler topped out at 4.5-4.6


I did buy a closed water loop. The Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro its a closed loop 120mm rad with push/pull.

It was the best one the store had and I don't have a good case at the moment to start working on a custom loop or a bigger rad









I have her at 4.6Ghz atm at 1.344 vCore (with LLC on Extreme), seems to be fine after 3 games of BF3. Idle at 18C peaking at 43C on the cores 39c / 48c on the socket. (Ambient around 16C)

I took my 3x40mm fans off my VRM as they sounded like turbines, and stuck a 120mm Antec ballbearing fan over it at 1200rpm. Almost silent but realisticly I notice no diffference between the two fan setups or no fans at all /shrug the sabertooth has a pretty nice heatsink over the vrms but every little bit helps!

Is my cooling good enough to shoot for 5ghz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I did buy a closed water loop. The Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro its a closed loop 120mm rad with push/pull.
> 
> It was the best one the store had and I don't have a good case at the moment to start working on a custom loop or a bigger rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have her at 4.6Ghz atm at 1.344 vCore (with LLC on Extreme), seems to be fine after 3 games of BF3. Idle at 18C peaking at 43C on the cores 39c / 48c on the socket. (Ambient around 16C)
> 
> I took my 3x40mm fans off my VRM as they sounded like turbines, and stuck a 120mm Antec ballbearing fan over it at 1200rpm. Almost silent but realisticly I notice no diffference between the two fan setups or no fans at all /shrug the sabertooth has a pretty nice heatsink over the vrms but every little bit helps!
> 
> Is my cooling good enough to shoot for 5ghz?


can i ask why u went extreme on the llc?

id go ultra high, its more than enough, you probably save a few degrees too


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I did buy a closed water loop. The Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro its a closed loop 120mm rad with push/pull.
> 
> It was the best one the store had and I don't have a good case at the moment to start working on a custom loop or a bigger rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have her at 4.6Ghz atm at 1.344 vCore (with LLC on Extreme), seems to be fine after 3 games of BF3. Idle at 18C peaking at 43C on the cores 39c / 48c on the socket. (Ambient around 16C)
> 
> I took my 3x40mm fans off my VRM as they sounded like turbines, and stuck a 120mm Antec ballbearing fan over it at 1200rpm. Almost silent but realisticly I notice no diffference between the two fan setups or no fans at all /shrug the sabertooth has a pretty nice heatsink over the vrms but every little bit helps!
> 
> Is my cooling good enough to shoot for 5ghz?


I have a hard time believing you'd be stable with that voltage.
Have you tried Prime95 blend with that settings?
Or a few runs ob IBT avx on extreme


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yeah I don't think you will be disappointed but if you throw the thuban back in I call dibs on the 8350 j/k. I have tried both ways the bus and the multi. I stick with multi because of my 2 stick limitation on ram. If I had a quad channel set I would half it up. My 8320 does not like occt even at stock. I use p95 and Ibt.


I have just bought myself the GSkill 4x4GB RipJawZ's they're 2133-9-11-10-28

Right now I have the multi up only. Sitting on 4.6Ghz with a low vCore, Would I gain more performance from a FSB?

When I OC I like to find the highest stable multi, then back it down one notch and then max out the FSB. I normally only get 10Mhz or so on the FSB after I do that, but with a high multi it adds a nice icing to the cake. Would this method not be the best for performance with Bulldozers?

From what I understood, and this may seem like a dumb question for which I appologise lol.

But if a multi of 10 and a FSB of 200 (10x200) is 2000Mhz
Would that not perform the exact same as 8x250 = 2000Mhz?

Assuming you max out your NB and HT speeds in both aspects, is there something else at play?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I have a hard time believing you'd be stable with that voltage.
> Have you tried Prime95 blend with that settings?
> Or a few runs ob IBT avx on extreme


the extreme llc setting would of pulled more vcore than u see there







so he'd of been ok i think


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I have just bought myself the GSkill 4x4GB RipJawZ's they're 2133-9-11-10-28
> 
> Right now I have the multi up only. Sitting on 4.6Ghz with a low vCore, Would I gain more performance from a FSB?
> 
> When I OC I like to find the highest stable multi, then back it down one notch and then max out the FSB. I normally only get 10Mhz or so on the FSB after I do that, but with a high multi it adds a nice icing to the cake. Would this method not be the best for performance with Bulldozers?
> 
> From what I understood, and this may seem like a dumb question for which I appologise lol.
> 
> But if a multi of 10 and a FSB of 200 (10x200) is 2000Mhz
> Would that not perform the exact same as 8x250 = 2000Mhz?
> 
> Assuming you max out your NB and HT speeds in both aspects, is there something else at play?


If you clock the Nb and HT the same with the higher multi or FSB there is no difference in performance IMO.
Just when you use the FSB you can fine tune the OC. That is for cpu, nb, ht and ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the extreme llc setting would of pulled more vcore than u see there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so he'd of been ok i think


Think so. I don't have experience with LLC myself.

OP:
Can you monitor hwinfo64 or hwmonitor while you run some stress tests? To see where the voltage is at.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

What's the best case you guys would recommend for my FX-8320 that is under $100, supports ATX motherboards, and is as small as possible (smaller than an Antec 300). A low-profile case would be preferred.

The case I have it in now needs extensive modification to allow for adequate ventilation since the hot air just has nowhere to go but a tiny 80mm fan which is obstructed by tiny holes for the exhaust.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> What's the best case you guys would recommend for my FX-8320 that is under $100, supports ATX motherboards, and is as small as possible (smaller than an Antec 300). A low-profile case would be preferred.
> 
> The case I have it in now needs extensive modification to allow for adequate ventilation since the hot air just has nowhere to go but a tiny 80mm fan which is obstructed by tiny holes for the exhaust.


I really like the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2

http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=113

Edit:
Sorry. It seems that the arc midi is slightly bigger then the Antec 300


----------



## iFreeStylin

So guys got my 8320, on first boot i got in bios and clock it to 4ghz with stock volts.



Why is my socket temps so high?


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I really like the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=113
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry. It seems that the arc midi is slightly bigger then the Antec 300


I might actually just get that and replace my Antec 300 with it. It looks a lot nicer so it'll be fit for my main rig. The 300 could then be used for the FX-8320 rig.

Originally I used this case for my franken build which first had an Athlon II x4 640 and then an FX-6300 (I've been swapping parts with my mom's PC):


I love the size of the thing; the trouble is that it only supports mATX and mITX boards and cooling is a little less than optimal.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> So guys got my 8320, on first boot i got in bios and clock it to 4ghz with stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my socket temps so high?


Welcome

Could be that its the H60 and its not quite up to the 8cores? i aint sure of this though










or it could be that you put too much thermal paste on?

or you might not be getting a clean contact on the cpu?

socket temp is your second cpu temp down but it shouldnt be 20C hotter than your core temp

hope this helps


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> What's the best case you guys would recommend for my FX-8320 that is under $100, supports ATX motherboards, and is as small as possible (smaller than an Antec 300). A low-profile case would be preferred.
> 
> The case I have it in now needs extensive modification to allow for adequate ventilation since the hot air just has nowhere to go but a tiny 80mm fan which is obstructed by tiny holes for the exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
> 
> http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=113
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry. It seems that the arc midi is slightly bigger then the Antec 300
Click to expand...

Or the 912.

XM if it's cheap enough (unlikely).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> So guys got my 8320, on first boot i got in bios and clock it to 4ghz with stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my socket temps so high?


That doesn't look right to me. Are you using the stock cooler?
I advice you to re-seat the cooler with fresh thermal paste.

Have you tried monitoring with other software? Though i doubt hwinfo is wrong.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> As hot as me?
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I think grannie needs some facial hair. Nothing more sexy on a woman ROFL


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> So guys got my 8320, on first boot i got in bios and clock it to 4ghz with stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my socket temps so high?


Have you checked out the PD and BD overclocking guide on here?

There was a nice video of how to apply paste on these chips:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> I might actually just get that and replace my Antec 300 with it. It looks a lot nicer so it'll be fit for my main rig. The 300 could then be used for the FX-8320 rig.
> 
> Originall I used this case for my franken build which first had an Athlon II x4 640 and then an FX-6300 (I've been swapping parts with my mom's PC):
> 
> 
> I love the size of the thing; the trouble is that it only supports mATX and mITX boards and cooling is *a little less than optimal*.


That's a bit of an understatement









But the Arc midi is pretty nice for the price.

Have you noticed that the top takes up to three 120/140mm fans?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> So guys got my 8320, on first boot i got in bios and clock it to 4ghz with stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my socket temps so high?


I just want to say one thing, I had a real bad scare with a h55 so the chip will push the limits of that AIO but basically my 8320 made the h55 start leaking around the pump. I pushed it to hard I guess. Corsair says another defect but I believe differently.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> What's the best case you guys would recommend for my FX-8320 that is under $100, supports ATX motherboards, and is as small as possible (smaller than an Antec 300). A low-profile case would be preferred.
> 
> The case I have it in now needs extensive modification to allow for adequate ventilation since the hot air just has nowhere to go but a tiny 80mm fan which is obstructed by tiny holes for the exhaust.


Would this be of interest to you? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


----------



## iFreeStylin

I tired re applying thermal paste getting the same results. Also tried different software monitoring and they all show the same temps. I know the H60 is not the best cooler but doing this bad at almost stock Vcore! resetting my OC and see where my temps at at stock settings.

Update;
Here are my results on stock settings


Should my max be 4Ghz? and also is these temps normal for stock settings?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> There was a nice video of how to apply paste on these chips:


i lol every time i see this vid lol i also like the one where he uses toothpaste


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Got an fx 8320 for my game capture PC. I changed my mind at the last minute and Instead of windows, I wanna run OS X, but seems like OS X is only for intel based systems. Does anyone with an AMD CPU successfully got OS X to work?


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Would this be of interest to you? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265


That's too boxy for my tastes. Anything like the Rosewill case I pictured but bigger would do.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or the 912.
> 
> XM if it's cheap enough (unlikely).


agreed but they are not small per se


----------



## d1nky

I like the xigmatek Elysium, what was the requirements again?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Here is mine at 4.8ghz and 5.0ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the one at 5.0ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I can't even get up to the 9 points section.


What are your HT and NB speeds? I got a .28pt increase with NB and HT at 2600.


----------



## d1nky

lets just say this isn't my best score.........


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lets just say this isn't my best score.........


Nice score, should post it on hwbot for the OCN team


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice score, should post it on hwbot for the OCN team


thanks but I joined the TPU team because tpu is better lol and not many bench on there.

and that's not my no.1 score, im waiting until someone tries beating me and then unleashing hell on them lol


----------



## highc1157

Hey dudes! Dilemma ensues with new 8320...here's what's up !

With 4.5 ghz on my 999fxa-ud3 temps have skyrocketed to about 66 -68 degrees max under load with voltage of +.025 ( 1.44 in bios screen) . During prime95 blend it quickly gets up to 60 degrees within a few minutes and voltages vary from 1.464 to 1.5 with LLC on ultra high. I heard LlC can be hit or miss, what should I do to make this run better at 4.5

It seems the voltages are increasing a lot, I looked up and it was at 70 degrees then quickly shut down prime 95 !!!! Hear it's okay and won't damage my chip

I stopped the prime95 test because the ambient temps now are 36 Celsius and I'll never go full load during this hot part of the day. I'll test again soon when I turn the AC on and cools my room down. It's 82F in my room now , 115 outside in Arizona. Sigh :/ lol

I'm just wondering how safe it is to keep this oc and what should I tweak? I had a taste of 4.5 ghz in BF3 an must say I LoVE iT! My Fps average is 60-120 compared to 30-70 on my phenom II. Planetside2 fps drastically increased as we'll







. I have a gtx 760 over clocked

I guess I'm saying if during gaming temps are around 50-57 or so is that okay? I never game for a long period of time and that's the most I do on my rig so seems dumb to turn down an OC that will never reach the thermal limit in realistic scenarios


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> What's the best case you guys would recommend for my FX-8320 that is under $100, supports ATX motherboards, and is as small as possible (smaller than an Antec 300). A low-profile case would be preferred.
> 
> The case I have it in now needs extensive modification to allow for adequate ventilation since the hot air just has nowhere to go but a tiny 80mm fan which is obstructed by tiny holes for the exhaust.


I like my Thermatake v3. It's about 30 bucks at micro center and supports my ATX board and 6 case fans. (120mm)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Hey dudes! Dilemma ensues with new 8320...here's what's up !
> 
> With 4.5 ghz on my 999fxa-ud3 temps have skyrocketed to about 66 -68 degrees max under load with voltage of +.025 ( 1.44 in bios screen) . During prime95 blend it quickly gets up to 60 degrees within a few minutes and voltages vary from 1.464 to 1.5 with LLC on ultra high. I heard LlC can be hit or miss, what should I do to make this run better at 4.5
> 
> It seems the voltages are increasing a lot, I looked up and it was at 70 degrees then quickly shut down prime 95 !!!! Hear it's okay and won't damage my chip
> 
> I stopped the prime95 test because the ambient temps now are 36 Celsius and I'll never go full load during this hot part of the day. I'll test again soon when I turn the AC on and cools my room down. It's 82F in my room now , 115 outside in Arizona. Sigh :/ lol
> 
> I'm just wondering how safe it is to keep this oc and what should I tweak? I had a taste of 4.5 ghz in BF3 an must say I LoVE iT! My Fps average is 60-120 compared to 30-70 on my phenom II. Planetside2 fps drastically increased as we'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a gtx 760 over clocked
> 
> I guess I'm saying if during gaming temps are around 50-57 or so is that okay? I never game for a long period of time and that's the most I do on my rig so seems dumb to turn down an OC that will never reach the thermal limit in realistic scenarios


Yes any long term temps under 62c on the core are fine. And PS2 has GOOD fps on a 4.5 clock?! Are we playing the same game lol? I frequently see drops into the low 20s especially when things get busy.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Hey dudes! Dilemma ensues with new 8320...here's what's up !
> 
> With 4.5 ghz on my 999fxa-ud3 temps have skyrocketed to about 66 -68 degrees max under load with voltage of +.025 ( 1.44 in bios screen) . During prime95 blend it quickly gets up to 60 degrees within a few minutes and voltages vary from 1.464 to 1.5 with LLC on ultra high. I heard LlC can be hit or miss, what should I do to make this run better at 4.5
> 
> It seems the voltages are increasing a lot, I looked up and it was at 70 degrees then quickly shut down prime 95 !!!! Hear it's okay and won't damage my chip
> 
> I stopped the prime95 test because the ambient temps now are 36 Celsius and I'll never go full load during this hot part of the day. I'll test again soon when I turn the AC on and cools my room down. It's 82F in my room now , 115 outside in Arizona. Sigh :/ lol
> 
> I'm just wondering how safe it is to keep this oc and what should I tweak? I had a taste of 4.5 ghz in BF3 an must say I LoVE iT! My Fps average is 60-120 compared to 30-70 on my phenom II. Planetside2 fps drastically increased as we'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a gtx 760 over clocked
> 
> I guess I'm saying if during gaming temps are around 50-57 or so is that okay? I never game for a long period of time and that's the most I do on my rig so seems dumb to turn down an OC that will never reach the thermal limit in realistic scenarios


Well a couple of things. I guess you could lower LLC one notch, but I am no expert( I don't have LLC on my board). For now I think 4.4ghz would be way safer with your ambients and not sacrificing a lot of performance.


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well a couple of things. I guess you could lower LLC one notch, but I am no expert( I don't have LLC on my board). For now I think 4.4ghz would be way safer with your ambients and not sacrificing a lot of performance.


What Vocre your using for that OC and whats your temps like using the H55? i have to H60 and my Socket temps goes up to 70C in just seconds using IBT @ 4Ghz with 1.34Vcore.


----------



## highc1157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yes any long term temps under 62c on the core are fine. And PS2 has GOOD fps on a 4.5 clock?! Are we playing the same game lol? I frequently see drops into the low 20s especially when things get busy.


I've seen fights with about 30 people on screen, very high graphics settings. Shadows low, and other little stupid fps hits in the settings I have turned off. Similar to your experience?


----------



## highc1157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> What Vocre your using for that OC and whats your temps like using the H55? i have to H60 and my Socket temps goes up to 70C in just seconds using IBT @ 4Ghz with 1.34Vcore.


That seems crazy high!

I have an h60 cooler.

I'm at 4.4 ghz , 1.404 v. In bios it shows my offset as -.025.

My temps load are like 62-65 with random small voltage spikes causing these over 62 degrees temp spikes. I think it's unavoidable with only having mandatory LlC options available. I can set it auto, normal , medium, high, very high , or extreme on my 990fxa-ud3. I have it at "normal" currently

Is this acceptable for temps? I hear a lot about people going over 62 on stock coolers and heard of some 212 Evo owners saying they go over 62 and that's okay I guess since we'll never see those high temps again , unless stress testing


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> What Vocre your using for that OC and whats your temps like using the H55? i have to H60 and my Socket temps goes up to 70C in just seconds using IBT @ 4Ghz with 1.34Vcore.


Well I am cheating now, I have an airconditioned case, so hard to tell accurately. With no LLC I have my voltage set to 1.51v which correlates to 1.44-5v at load and that is undervolted. For extreme stability at 4.8ghz I would actually need 1.48v min and that is bios set to 1.54-5v. The H55 got me without the aircondition 4.6ghz with a max temp under stress testing of 62C with ambients around 28C. Honestly I am beginning to agree with some that over 4.6ghz "Hurricane" stable is fine. In other words forget the prime 95 and extreme testing, too much risk and wear without high quality cooling ( I don't have).

Edit I am going to change my rig description. Currently at 4.8ghz with 240FSB 2880HT 2640NB and 1600ram (next on the list for OC)


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Got an fx 8320 for my game capture PC. I changed my mind at the last minute and Instead of windows, I wanna run OS X, but seems like OS X is only for intel based systems. Does anyone with an AMD CPU successfully got OS X to work?


you might be interested in this:

http://www.macbreaker.com/2013/07/a-look-at-amd-hackintoshing-mac-os-x.html


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you might be interested in this:
> 
> http://www.macbreaker.com/2013/07/a-look-at-amd-hackintoshing-mac-os-x.html


Just what I was looking for.


----------



## highc1157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well a couple of things. I guess you could lower LLC one notch, but I am no expert( I don't have LLC on my board). For now I think 4.4ghz would be way safer with your ambients and not sacrificing a lot of performance.


Sorry !

I meant my temps are 60-67 Celsius on my CPU. I meant to be asking about that issue , regarding if those temps are an issue for stressing stability and is it possible to keep it at that seeing as in gaming I'll never get above 60


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Sorry !
> 
> I meant my temps are 60-67 Celsius on my CPU. I meant to be asking about that issue , regarding if those temps are an issue for stressing stability and is it possible to keep it at that seeing as in gaming I'll never get above 60


That was what I meant. lol Gaming wise I would like a bit more buffer than a few degrees C, but that is just me. As long as you are consistently below 62C then you should be fine with no damage to your CPU. But I always take worst case scenario and assume It could go higher at any given point, however there are a lot of fail safes so it is just me being paranoid. I had actually dropped my clock down for a bit before I made my Airconditioned case ( I wish I didn't have to keep typing airconditioned but if I just say case then people may think just the regular Computer case) not because it was getting too hot but it was making the room a bit toasty when gaming.


----------



## iFreeStylin

I read that the core temps on these chips is what you should be paying attention to. Sockets temps could hit 80+ but doesn't matter as long as the Core temps stays below 62C. Is this true?


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, I've been trying to find a answer for this, and so far I've read a lot of mixed information (Who'd of guessed). Should I install the 2 AMD fx window 7 hotfixs if using a fx8320, or is it a waste of time?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Hey dudes! Dilemma ensues with new 8320...here's what's up !
> 
> With 4.5 ghz on my 999fxa-ud3 temps have skyrocketed to about 66 -68 degrees max under load with voltage of +.025 ( 1.44 in bios screen) . During prime95 blend it quickly gets up to 60 degrees within a few minutes and voltages vary from 1.464 to 1.5 with LLC on ultra high. I heard LlC can be hit or miss, what should I do to make this run better at 4.5
> 
> It seems the voltages are increasing a lot, I looked up and it was at 70 degrees then quickly shut down prime 95 !!!! Hear it's okay and won't damage my chip
> 
> I stopped the prime95 test because the ambient temps now are 36 Celsius and I'll never go full load during this hot part of the day. I'll test again soon when I turn the AC on and cools my room down. It's 82F in my room now , 115 outside in Arizona. Sigh :/ lol
> 
> I'm just wondering how safe it is to keep this oc and what should I tweak? I had a taste of 4.5 ghz in BF3 an must say I LoVE iT! My Fps average is 60-120 compared to 30-70 on my phenom II. Planetside2 fps drastically increased as we'll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a gtx 760 over clocked
> 
> I guess I'm saying if during gaming temps are around 50-57 or so is that okay? I never game for a long period of time and that's the most I do on my rig so seems dumb to turn down an OC that will never reach the thermal limit in realistic scenarios


*I've got a 8320 and 970a-UD3 oc'ed to 4.5 with nice temps. Assuming you're ocing through multiplier try this.

Set your voltage to "0.000" (not auto)

Set your LLC to "Extreme" <---- This is max on mine.

Give it a try, been running for 2 weeks like this fine. only ran 2 hours of prime95, maxed out at something like 45c with a 212 evo.


----------



## dmfree88

extreme is pretty rough on vcore boost and it makes vcore fairly jolty. Have you tried ultra high chargeit? I watch my vcore do weird random spiking in OCCT on extreme while ultra high is perfectly smooth. I am using the ud5 but extreme was a little rough for me.

Heres some good LLC info:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/
http://www.overclockers.com/load-line-calibration/

Depends on the mobo how it works but im assuming all ga-990fxa boards are the same as far as handling LLC. I highly recommend anyone using extreme to monitor and compare ultra high vs extreme in OCCT or with a graph monitoring program. I saw much smoother results with ultra high..

Also its best to start out low and test each level until you are satisfied. You want the least amount of vdroop or vboost (both are safe just minimum amount of offset from original) that provides the most stable throughout at the lowest possible llc setting. If its more stable (less jolty) to have a larger vdroop (lower LLC) then its better for your PC to just up the voltage during idle and let it droop further under loads (so long as its a stable droop).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ok, I've been trying to find a answer for this, and so far I've read a lot of mixed information (Who'd of guessed). Should I install the 2 AMD fx window 7 hotfixs if using a fx8320, or is it a waste of time?


Only one of them worked for me. But I installed it anyways. It couldn't hurt? I dont know what they do though but better safe then sorry


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I did buy a closed water loop. The Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro its a closed loop 120mm rad with push/pull.
> 
> It was the best one the store had and I don't have a good case at the moment to start working on a custom loop or a bigger rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have her at 4.6Ghz atm at 1.344 vCore (with LLC on Extreme), seems to be fine after 3 games of BF3. Idle at 18C peaking at 43C on the cores 39c / 48c on the socket. (Ambient around 16C)
> 
> I took my 3x40mm fans off my VRM as they sounded like turbines, and stuck a 120mm Antec ballbearing fan over it at 1200rpm. Almost silent but realisticly I notice no diffference between the two fan setups or no fans at all /shrug the sabertooth has a pretty nice heatsink over the vrms but every little bit helps!
> 
> Is my cooling good enough to shoot for 5ghz?


short answer, No.

not sure that 120mm rad is going to be much better then your air cooler (200mhz at most maybe?)

I would say you'd be lucky with 4.8

I'm also gunna slightly disagree with gurty, and agree with chopper slightly..

I think you've got a few too few volts going on there. extreme llc +140% might be getting you close. but then again you might have ranked higher in the lottery then I, so take that with a grain of salt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Got an fx 8320 for my game capture PC. I changed my mind at the last minute and Instead of windows, I wanna run OS X, but seems like OS X is only for intel based systems. Does anyone with an AMD CPU successfully got OS X to work?


In my experience, i've got 5 words for you

FREAKING PAIN IN THE BUTTOCKS !

mind you this is partly due to the version of OSx I was trying to install (tiger 10.4.11







)

the more recent OS's seem to be slightly less problematic. but i've not tried them on this rig.

best of luck


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ok, I've been trying to find a answer for this, and so far I've read a lot of mixed information (Who'd of guessed). Should I install the 2 AMD fx window 7 hotfixs if using a fx8320, or is it a waste of time?


I've never had too search em out and install em, they have always shown up in the optional update section for me and get applied when SP1 is installed. (as long as i don't tell it not to install it OFC)


----------



## Chargeit

I only have 3 options for LLC on mine. Auto, Normal, Extreme. It maxes out at 1.392 volts. At least that's as high as I've seen it go. I don't have the most recent bios, I can't mention off hand which I have, but, it was from late 2012 if I remember correctly. I had thought about updating it since there's a function added, but, I had decided to leave well enough alone, since all seems to be working fine.

I do have cool n quiet enabled, since I get bothered when my system's running full force while I'm not using. But, before that, I don't think there was a huge difference in voltage. I want to say it would idle at 1.360 and max at 1.392. I could be wrong though, this is off of memory. Now that I have cool and quiet enabled it does drop. It's currently at 1.032 volts. I did just notice it was jumping from this, to 1.2 volts. I checked and it's running trusted installer, so some updating going on.

*Using a 970a, caught on sale for 84.99 was too good of a deal to pass up.

_

Maybe it's already installed than. I usually install most optional updates unless they stick out as something I wouldn't want. Cough, cough "Bling search bar".

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/ <_[/I]

_
That was a good explanation of LLC (Simple). I had read the other one before. Ok, what I noticed from this one here is that it's possible for LLC to shoot your voltage way past your set voltage. At first I saw it as insuring that your voltage didn't drop past a usable point. What I've gathered from this (basically) is that as long as I don't have my voltage set to a high default, I should be ok using extreme. It seemed that the main issue would be if you already have your voltage set close to your CPU's max, and than LLC surged it.
I will keep a extra close eye on my voltage (I have been but, even more now). I'm pretty sure that the 1.392 I mentioned above has been the max reached voltage over my 12 days of using these settings, though, I will run prime95 and watch volts closely.

Thanks for the info._


----------



## Blackops_2

Chargeit what were your temps at 1.392 on that hyper 212? I can't seem to keep my from rising.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well I am cheating now, I have an airconditioned case, so hard to tell accurately. With no LLC I have my voltage set to 1.51v which correlates to 1.44-5v at load and that is undervolted. For extreme stability at 4.8ghz I would actually need 1.48v min and that is bios set to 1.54-5v. The H55 got me without the aircondition 4.6ghz with a max temp under stress testing of 62C with ambients around 28C. Honestly I am beginning to agree with some that over 4.6ghz "Hurricane" stable is fine. In other words forget the prime 95 and extreme testing, too much risk and wear without high quality cooling ( I don't have).
> 
> Edit I am going to change my rig description. Currently at 4.8ghz with 240FSB 2880HT 2640NB and 1600ram (next on the list for OC)


My findings as well i'm currently at 4.5ghz and have my LLC on Ultra High @ 1.392vcore and have yet to break 45C in both BF3 and Crysis 3. I've also yet to have any crashes or BSODs. Though i feel uneasy not being able to reliably test for stability. As it stands though i can't contain the heat. Prime95 and IBT both shoot temps into the upper 60s fast and it keeps climbing. Looking into seeing if i can get an h220 somehow.

I'm thinking of dropping LLC to high and seeing if i could pass 5 rounds of IBT. When LLC was on regular on stock volts at 4.0 i think i hit 45C max load on 10hrs of prime95.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i lol every time i see this vid lol i also like the one where he uses toothpaste


Hahaha.
I actually had a buddy of mine which asked me to help him with heat issues a year back or so.
I asked him if there was much dust, it wasn't.
I asked him if he had applied paste. He did.

So i went there with my Arctic silver tube to look if i could fix it.
Took the cpu cooler off and was like ***. The paste was all dried up and breaking in little pieces.
So i asked him. Had he applied tooth paste. Hahaha

So to conclude:
When you just have to test quickly it works quiet well







.
Just don't use it for prolonged time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Chargeit what were your temps at 1.392 on that hyper 212? I can't seem to keep my from rising.
> My findings as well i'm currently at 4.5ghz and have my LLC on Ultra High @ 1.392vcore and have yet to break 45C in both BF3 and Crysis 3. I've also yet to have any crashes or BSODs. Though i feel uneasy not being able to reliably test for stability. As it stands though i can't contain the heat. Prime95 and IBT both shoot temps into the upper 60s fast and it keeps climbing. Looking into seeing if i can get an h220 somehow.
> 
> I'm thinking of dropping LLC to high and seeing if i could pass 5 rounds of IBT. When LLC was on regular on stock volts at 4.0 i think i hit 45C max load on 10hrs of prime95.


Yeah go with the h220 if u can.


----------



## kahboom

http://valid.canardpc.com/2891715 Crucial Balistic Low Profile ram running 2400mhz @ 1.575v, finally got it to boot in windows.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2891715 Crucial Balistic Low Profile ram running 2400mhz @ 1.575v, finally got it to boot in windows.


2400 MHz and 11-13-13 is loose as hell!

my ripjaws on those timings can be around 2550mhz memtest stable! 1.65v

if I were you id focus on lower speed and tighter timings, compare the difference and choose. I can get 2100mhz 10-10-10 and thatll slightly beat the 2550mhz



Spoiler: ULTRA Warning: Super Spoiler!



http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r11.5/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=3


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> short answer, No.
> 
> not sure that 120mm rad is going to be much better then your air cooler (200mhz at most maybe?)
> 
> I would say you'd be lucky with 4.8
> 
> I'm also gunna slightly disagree with gurty, and agree with chopper slightly..
> 
> I think you've got a few too few volts going on there. extreme llc +140% might be getting you close. but then again you might have ranked higher in the lottery then I, so take that with a grain of salt.


Yeah I looked on a vew comparison charts for the two, and it put the Water 2.0 Pro at around 0.5C cooler than the CNPS12X Air.

Only reason I got the cooler was because I upgraded my ram and no longer had low-profile kit to fit under the CNPS12X.

It also gave me room to stick a 120mm fan over my VRM's so thats dropped it down by about 3C

Upsettting about 4.8, But that's alright, Ill get what I can get out of it, these are much harder to clock than the Thubans.
Doesn't help that it seems alot of the programs I've used do not seem to be stable for the Vishera's (OCCT, Prime95 etc)
Which is the best one to use for testing stability?

Also I heard 2400/2400 for HT and CPUNB is the best for Visheras?

It's likely the newer titles are going to utilize 6+ cores anyway, Muchlike BF3 and D3 are already doing, so having 2 spare cores to share windows processes will always help in gaming (Hopefully).

I know it's sort of a side grade going from a 4.2 Thuban to a 4.6-4.8 Vishera, I'm just hoping I can equal my single core performance atleast. I know the memory is going to be alot slower, which is also another reason why I bought 2133mhz ram over the 1600mhz I was using.


----------



## Mega Man

go with stock 2400cpu/nb 2600 ht and you will be fine of you can [ush cpu/nb to 2600+


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What the ....
> 
> Whats with the child?


LMAO


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lets just say this isn't my best score.........


This was just a scaling run with slow un-tweaked ram

.....I'm coming for ya D1nky


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This was just a scaling run with slow un-tweaked ram
> 
> .....I'm coming for ya D1nky


nice but not quite there, im only a few points behind dunky 9.16









cant do anything til later though









your's maybe a little slow


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This was just a scaling run with slow un-tweaked ram
> 
> .....I'm coming for ya D1nky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice but not quite there, im only a few points behind dunky 9.16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant do anything til later though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your's maybe a little slow
Click to expand...

What I am saying is a I have a lot left to go on CPU frequency and 700MHz on the ram. (that run was with 1600MHz Ram @ stock) I am now running 2133MHz Corsair Dom Plat @ 2400
I hadn't even thought about CB 11.5 on HW before I saw this.
....and I don't have to push the Vcore through any of mine that you schmucks do







....Luv ya Gurty


----------



## d1nky

look on hwbot I uploaded a 9.33 but my best is about a 9.37 (reserved)

I just got over 7k hwbot prime and it crashed on the validation lol but my best was even better haha!



now im stuck with a ****ty SS and a saved file but cant upload it!

edit: its on hwbot! sorry guys! these aren't my best scores btw


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Got an fx 8320 for my game capture PC. I changed my mind at the last minute and Instead of windows, I wanna run OS X, but seems like OS X is only for intel based systems. Does anyone with an AMD CPU successfully got OS X to work?


I was able to get 10.7.3 distro to work on my set up. It ran good but I have a Mac build already. Also had to order a Mac usb wifi. The distro you are looking for is by niresh 10.7.3 and when booting make sure bios settings are right and run these commands at boot menu "Kernel Cache"=\amd arch=i386 and that will get you to the install.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What I am saying is a I have a lot left to go on CPU frequency and 700MHz on the ram. (that run was with 1600MHz Ram @ stock) I am now running 2133MHz Corsair Dom Plat @ 2400
> I hadn't even thought about CB 11.5 on HW before I saw this.
> ....and I don't have to push the Vcore through any of mine that you schmucks do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Luv ya Gurty


Luv Ya too man but.....

schmucks???? bloody yanks









my highest on 3dmark11 physics is 9946...beat that


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> look on hwbot I uploaded a 9.33 but my best is about a 9.37 (reserved)
> 
> I just got over 7k hwbot prime and it crashed on the validation lol but my best was even better haha!
> 
> 
> 
> now im stuck with a ****ty SS and a saved file but cant upload it!
> 
> edit: its on hwbot! sorry guys! these aren't my best scores btw


Keep trying D1nky , we had the same upload problem with the Beta Prime submissions. sooner or later it will go through.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Keep trying D1nky , we had the same upload problem with the Beta Prime submissions. sooner or later it will go through.


heres my low voltage at 5.2 kicking your butt..........care to take back i dont put as much voltages through like rest of u?



haha


----------



## d1nky

its up! im just pee'd off that I lost some better ones.

well my hwbot is updated, its up! check em out! btw I literally installed java and got this score in 10mins. no way are these max I could go and I have and done better..... wheres ranger he needs a loop to join in lol

http://hwbot.org/user/d1nky/

btw I don't care for volts, im good with temps and go to whatever the board or bsod allows.

usually around 1.65v


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Keep trying D1nky , we had the same upload problem with the Beta Prime submissions. sooner or later it will go through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my low voltage at 5.2 kicking your butt..........care to take back i dont put as much voltages through like rest of u?
> 
> 
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

Ummmm, how is higher voltage and .03 of a point..."kicking my butt?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Ummmm, how is higher voltage and .03 of a point..."kicking my butt?


Im british we like to exaggerate on the win


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Ummmm, how is higher voltage and .03 of a point..."kicking my butt?
> 
> 
> 
> Im british we like to exaggerate on the win
Click to expand...

ROFL.....GO Manchester!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> its up! im just pee'd off that I lost some better ones.
> 
> well my hwbot is updated, its up! check em out! btw I literally installed java and got this score in 10mins. no way are these max I could go and I have and done better..... wheres ranger he needs a loop to join in lol
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/d1nky/
> 
> btw I don't care for volts, im good with temps and go to whatever the board or bsod allows.
> 
> usually around 1.65v


Did you say you thought you were losing OC'ability though? or is your chip holding up?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im british we like to exaggerate on the win


lol ok, how bout GO COLONISTS!!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ROFL.....GO Manchester!


Man frigging chester?

WTH are u on.....Leeds United ftw!!!

Manure are scum!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Did you say you thought you were losing OC'ability though? or is your chip holding up?


its holding up, tbh I had problems getting it stable 24/7 that went out the window when I started benching. I have three save profiles all with diff configs for diff benches.

I don't think itll degrade with the odd blip of 1.6v+ I like this chip it is benchable up to 5.6ghz im I loosen 1 timing!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> its holding up, tbh I had problems getting it stable 24/7 that went out the window when I started benching. I have three save profiles all with diff configs for diff benches.
> 
> I don't think itll degrade with the odd blip of 1.6v+ I like this chip it is benchable up to 5.6ghz im I loosen 1 timing!


I am glad you've turned out this way Dunky









Before u were just like hurricane and didnt show screenshots

you've seen the light!

God Bless Us All !!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I am glad you've turned out this way Dunky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before u were just like ranger and didnt show screenshots
> 
> you've seen the light!
> 
> God Bless Us All !!


I fixed it ^^ haha hes banned so cant respond!

yea that 24/7 thing annoyed me! atm im just trying to get my name on hwbot

I just realised you compared me to hurricane U O Y T N U C

LOL


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I fixed it ^^ haha hes banned so cant respond!
> 
> yea that 24/7 thing annoyed me! atm im just trying to get my name on hwbot
> 
> I just realised you compared me to hurricane U O Y T N U C
> 
> LOL


Rangers been banned?


----------



## KnownDragon

Knew I hadn't seen him in a minute. Been playing Terra Rising so when I am resting I look on here.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ROFL.....GO Manchester!
> 
> 
> 
> Man frigging chester?
> 
> WTH are u on.....Leeds United ftw!!!
> 
> Manure are scum!
Click to expand...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Did you say you thought you were losing OC'ability though? or is your chip holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> its holding up, tbh I had problems getting it stable 24/7 that went out the window when I started benching. I have three save profiles all with diff configs for diff benches.
> 
> I don't think itll degrade with the odd blip of 1.6v+ I like this chip it is benchable up to 5.6ghz im I loosen 1 timing!
Click to expand...

I have three 5GHz+ from the 1229PGN lot and really fighting the urge to put the voltage to one of them, but it just goes against my instincts to toast transistors.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three 5GHz+ from the 1229PGN lot and really fighting the urge to put the voltage to one of them, but it just goes against my instincts to toast transistors.


I thought it was temps that kill these things? with my loop im kind of staying around or below 60*c on core up to 1.65v 5.5ghz plus. cinebench is the worst heat producer of em all!

and yea if you got three of these, id be raping the hell out of one if it were me! I may even get some ice and a tray and see what more I can do. all these scores/benches have been with the side of my case on and normal config. I may optimise this









anyway mines a few weeks old and within retailer warranty still and amd warranty!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have three 5GHz+ from the 1229PGN lot and really fighting the urge to put the voltage to one of them, but it just goes against my instincts to toast transistors.


My expectation of you has just gone downhill










Heathen


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three 5GHz+ from the 1229PGN lot and really fighting the urge to put the voltage to one of them, but it just goes against my instincts to toast transistors.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was temps that kill these things? with my loop im kind of staying around or below 60*c on core up to 1.65v 5.5ghz plus. cinebench is the worst heat producer of em all!
> 
> and yea if you got three of these, id be raping the hell out of one if it were me! I may even get some ice and a tray and see what more I can do. all these scores/benches have been with the side of my case on and normal config. I may optimise this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway mines a few weeks old and within retailer warranty still and amd warranty!
Click to expand...

while additional voltage and heat have a symbiotic relationship, it's not as simple as just pouring on the volts and keeping it cool. There is a difference between 60c @ 1.40v and 60c @ 1.60v . The later obviously is is harder on the CPU.
Not taking shots at how you enjoy yours though.









Quote:
Originally Posted by Red1776

Quote:


> I have three 5GHz+ from the 1229PGN lot and really fighting the urge to put the voltage to one of them, but it just goes against my instincts to toast transistors.


My expectation of you has just gone downhill

Heathen

ROFL, didn't say I wasn't, just goes against the grain.......
perhaps a pot is in order...or on order


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> while additional voltage and heat have a symbiotic relationship, it's not as simple as just pouring on the volts and keeping it cool. There is a difference between 60c @ 1.40v and 60c @ 1.60v . The later obviously is is harder on the CPU.
> Not taking shots at how you enjoy yours though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Red1776
> My expectation of you has just gone downhill
> 
> 
> 
> Heathen
> 
> ROFL, didn't say I wasn't, just goes against the grain.......
> perhaps a pot is in order...or on order


But why Manc......i can even bring myself to type the name, so why support them?
Was it their marketing overseas that pushed you over that edge?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> while additional voltage and heat have a symbiotic relationship, it's not as simple as just pouring on the volts and keeping it cool. There is a difference between 60c @ 1.40v and 60c @ 1.60v . The later obviously is is harder on the CPU.
> Not taking shots at how you enjoy yours though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Red1776
> My expectation of you has just gone downhill
> 
> 
> 
> Heathen
> 
> ROFL, didn't say I wasn't, just goes against the grain.......
> perhaps a pot is in order...or on order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why Manc......i can even bring myself to type the name, so why support them?
> Was it their marketing overseas that pushed you over that edge?
Click to expand...

LOL, no. I have some friends in the UK and they turned me on to Man Un and football period.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> LOL, no. I have some friends in the UK and they turned me on to Man Un and football period.


Well, while i can congratulate you on calling Football - Football.......Ill even rep you for this!

It was a bad decision on your part, you should of harshly told them to


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



piss off













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Spoiler: Warning: Guess Who!







just have to fill up ze photos on the right handside get rid of the crap


----------



## d1nky

HAHA^^

yea I would of guessed the lil cpu would of been a lot more stressed in the 1.6v 60*c vs 1.4v 60*c

but then ya add in clocks, 1.6v is needed to get the shet to boot and bench.

tbh whatever I can boot on I bench! if it doesn't bench I add more volts!

the timings are pretty decent which allow anything up to 2600mhz before errors.

i do have some in reserve, i learnt that from some pro overclocker technique to never give away the best.









ill be trying 3d apps out later, im off to get KFC and relax from benching!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Chargeit what were your temps at 1.392 on that hyper 212? I can't seem to keep my from rising.
> My findings as well i'm currently at 4.5ghz and have my LLC on Ultra High @ 1.392vcore and have yet to break 45C in both BF3 and Crysis 3. I've also yet to have any crashes or BSODs. Though i feel uneasy not being able to reliably test for stability. As it stands though i can't contain the heat. Prime95 and IBT both shoot temps into the upper 60s fast and it keeps climbing. Looking into seeing if i can get an h220 somehow.
> 
> I'm thinking of dropping LLC to high and seeing if i could pass 5 rounds of IBT. When LLC was on regular on stock volts at 4.0 i think i hit 45C max load on 10hrs of prime95.


My temps maxed out doing prime 95 lowish 44 or 45c sounds about right.

It also depends, my case has a removable top with a filter. If I remove it, I never go over 42c playing games (sub 40c for most). If I leave it on, with my setup my evo sucks back in top vented air and it gets slightly hotter.

Highest I've seen it, with the top on is 48c playing Dead island 2, this games vsync is broken and It always runs max (120 - 200+ fps ugh.), nothing I've done changes this. With out my top on, it maxes at 44c on that game.

*What is your base voltage? Like I mentioned, I had mine set to 0.000. Like the other guy mentioned, LLC can spike your voltage if you aren't careful. I did see you mention 1.392 like my max, but, is this your base, or max voltage? Yea, I haven't been out of the 40's with my current set up. Have been running for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Upsettting about 4.8, But that's alright, Ill get what I can get out of it, these are much harder to clock than the Thubans.
> Doesn't help that it seems alot of the programs I've used do not seem to be stable for the Vishera's (OCCT, Prime95 etc)
> Which is the best one to use for testing stability?


occt, prime95, and AVX IBT.. if it ain't working, it ain't stable!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Also I heard 2400/2400 for HT and CPUNB is the best for Visheras?


i'm running 2600/2600, at the moment. when i run 2400 ram i rund 2700nb and 3000+ht
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> It's likely the newer titles are going to utilize 6+ cores anyway, Muchlike BF3 and D3 are already doing, so having 2 spare cores to share windows processes will always help in gaming (Hopefully).


D3 has no business being next to BF3.. D3 is a horribly coded game, it DOES NOT use 6 cores. It uses Two if your lucky. 3-4 hours of play and only about 18% of total core usage. (18% would be a little more then one core.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I know it's sort of a side grade going from a 4.2 Thuban to a 4.6-4.8 Vishera, I'm just hoping I can equal my single core performance atleast. I know the memory is going to be alot slower, which is also another reason why I bought 2133mhz ram over the 1600mhz I was using.


memory slower? say what? I've been using tight 2133 timings lately and there really isn't anything slow about them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well, while i can congratulate you on calling Football - Football.......Ill even rep you for this!
> 
> It was a bad decision on your part, you should of harshly told them to
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> piss off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Guess Who!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just have to fill up ze photos on the right handside get rid of the crap


this is real football LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> occt, prime95, and AVX IBT.. if it ain't working, it ain't stable!
> i'm running 2600/2600, at the moment. when i run 2400 ram i rund 2700nb and 3000+ht
> D3 has no business being next to BF3.. D3 is a horribly coded game, it DOES NOT use 6 cores. It uses Two if your lucky. 3-4 hours of play and only about 18% of total core usage. (18% would be a little more then one core.)
> memory slower? say what? I've been using tight 2133 timings lately and there really isn't anything slow about them.


2133 cas 8 = 2400 cas 10 IMO


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> this is real football LOL IMO


HAHA

Played by women who have to wear body Armour, not like real men who play rugby!!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> this is real football LOL
> 
> 
> 2133 cas 8 = 2400 cas 10 IMO


I cant believe you just said that!!

how do I anti-rep a person??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HAHA
> 
> Played by women who have to wear body Armour, not like real men who play rugby!!


better than kicking a ball around... like soccer *shutters*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I cant believe you just said that!!
> 
> how do I anti-rep a person??


lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> better than kicking a ball around... like soccer *shutters*


meh FOOTBALL (ball and foot - no hands) has kind of lost its integrity with all these fairies!

RUGBY (rug and by - hands) is a proper sport with real athletes!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> meh FOOTBALL (ball and foot - no hands) has kind of lost its integrity with all these fairies!
> 
> RUGBY (rug and by - hands) is a proper sport with real athletes!


so rugby > american football >> soccer LOL

I say

rugby !>; = American Football


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so rugby > american football >> soccer LOL


you need someone to learn you the ropes

a bit like frodo baggins got in green street


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you need someone to learn you the ropes
> 
> a bit like frodo baggins got in green street


I just lol'ed and spat on the screen!

so what other benchmarks do you guys do with these 8cores?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you need someone to learn you the ropes
> 
> a bit like frodo baggins got in green street


Meh 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I just lol'ed and spat on the screen!
> 
> so what other benchmarks do you guys do with these 8cores?


SuperPi beat our scores I dare ye!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> SuperPi beat our scores I dare ye!


all im doing is getting my name on hwbot... so need a few benches! just turns out I can do ok!

I totally forgot you wear helmets for sports HAHAHAHA!









uberpi it is then.....just looked at the 1m scores 14seconds I think I can do maybe!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> all im doing is getting my name on hwbot... so need a few benches! just turns out I can do ok!
> 
> I totally forgot you wear helmets for sports HAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uberpi it is then.....just looked at the 1m scores 14seconds I think I can do maybe!


go 32M with Gerty and I


----------



## d1nky

do you use single core or all 8?

im about to do it, ive just booted on 5.5ghz LOL


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> do you use single core or all 8?
> 
> im about to do it, ive just booted on 5.5ghz LOL


I think it is a single threaded bench although I don't quite remember


----------



## d1nky

be back in a bit guys!

beer and benching.... priorities sorted!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2133 cas 8 = 2400 cas 10 IMO


still working on cas 8 2133. running cas9 right now (cl11 sticks)

i'll be going back to 2400 cl10 me thinks, once the fall comes and the weather is cooler. i'll get back to 299 fsb and work on 4.8


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> still working on cas 8 2133. running cas9 right now (cl11 sticks)
> 
> i'll be going back to 2400 cl10 me thinks, once the fall comes and the weather is cooler. i'll get back to 299 fsb and work on 4.8


I say f waiting go buy better cooling LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say f waiting go buy better cooling LOL


lol calm down fella.

Too much Coca Cola??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol calm down fella.
> 
> Too much Coca Cola??


I need to drink more jameson.. been under the weather laterly nasty cold..

buuuut he still has everything to go high clocks except for the cooling


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I need to drink more jameson.. been under the weather laterly nasty cold..
> 
> buuuut he still has everything to go high clocks except for the cooling


aye is a lucky git

beginners luck that is all


----------



## d1nky

guys superpi doesn't seem to work or im doing something wrong

well basically I went up to 5.5ghz 2550mhz ram 11-12-11 got about 16s

tried 5.3ghz 2200 9-10-10 got 16s again

went to basically stock everything and got around 17s

seems no matter what I do the same score repeats..... wprime and cinebench change but not superpi?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> guys superpi doesn't seem to work or im doing something wrong
> 
> well basically I went up to 5.5ghz 2550mhz ram 11-12-11 got about 16s
> 
> tried 5.3ghz 2200 9-10-10 got 16s again
> 
> went to basically stock everything and got around 17s
> 
> seems no matter what I do the same score repeats..... wprime and cinebench change but not superpi?


Do 4m or 32m and youll see a difference


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Do 4m or 32m and youll see a difference


32m is the main one though









do u have the download for it

the one i dled off their site doesnt have an exe file in it lol

have to have java dont ya lol!!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 32m is the main one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u have the download for it
> 
> the one i dled off their site doesnt have an exe file in it lol
> 
> have to have java dont ya lol!!


I got a feeling the one on their site doesn't work, no matter what the clock etc it comes out with the same.

I was planning a 1M run and if that were good id run a 32M but it just doesn't want to play.

if anyone finds a better version let me know. anyway im bored of benching I want to shoot something!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol ok, how bout GO COLONISTS!!!!


I don't wear any powdered wigs. May they blow the dust up their bourgeois nostrils.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I got a feeling the one on their site doesn't work, no matter what the clock etc it comes out with the same.
> 
> I was planning a 1M run and if that were good id run a 32M but it just doesn't want to play.
> 
> if anyone finds a better version let me know. anyway im bored of benching I want to shoot something!


ah so you give up so easily? do u think us" pro's" (







) get good scores by just fluking things??

if it wont run, you aint stable lol super pi 32m is harsh man


----------



## d1nky

I haven't tried 32M i was trying to get a reasonable 1M then hit the 32M

to me ''pro'' overclockers get paid to do such. and who fluked anything, i kept upping the FSB/volts until i beat the scores! and the ones on hwbot aren't the best i could do.

i do have some more benches to run but atm im tipsy and want to do something different!

anyway ya bar steward beat my cinebench so i can post my other up!


----------



## Chargeit

Got to love false temp readings.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Got to love false temp readings.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/nv2z.jpg/][/URL[/SPOILER]]





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



its not false just the core sensor is dts, which doesn't become accurate until its near tjmax.

a false/bug reading would be like 99999999 or something like 125*c


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, isn't it something like 30ish? I guess I should of worded it differently. It still amuses me when I see readings like 3 or 4c.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, isn't it something like 30ish? I guess I should of worded it differently. It still amuses me when I see readings like 3 or 4c.


Just imagine you have some supernatural cooling and feel good.









PUSH that sucker and see where the temp is at then.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Hey guys

Does anyone know how a 7990 will fare with a 8350 in terms of bottlenecking? For whatever reason I can't run metro last light with this hardware @ 4x SSAA. I'm a bit disappointed







any other 8350 owner running a 7990?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.overclock.net/t/1351739/will-the-amd-fx-8350-bottleneck-any-gpus

I dont imagine it bottlenecking any single gpu:

http://www.3dmark.com/is/751108

and that dude has 4


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone know how a 7990 will fare with a 8350 in terms of bottlenecking? For whatever reason I can't run metro last light with this hardware @ 4x SSAA. I'm a bit disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other 8350 owner running a 7990?


No, but I am running 4 x 7970's and Metro LL at full tilt. Your 8350 will not bottleneck a7990 (or pair of 7970's)
driver issue perhaps?

This is at 1920 x 1080


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Hmm. I have the latest August 1st driver. I dunno. Maybe that 4x SSAA needs more than a single 7990?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Just imagine you have some supernatural cooling and feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUSH that sucker and see where the temp is at then.


Prime95 something like 44c. Dead island riptide without vsync on, 48c =/ (Game rides my rig like a horse). With my top on. Without the top, lower. With the top on, basically my top vent air is pulled back in by my evo. I did add a piece of cardboard today to try and keep the compartment split. Haven't tested to see how well it works, but, I can tell by using some paper, that the sides are much more defined now.



I guess I couldn't rest until something was rigged in my system. =D

Yea, I wish my crap topped out at 5c lol. Sadly, my ol'lady starts *****ing if I try and set the thermostat below 71 =D. I'd sit here in gloves and a sweater if it were left up to me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1351739/will-the-amd-fx-8350-bottleneck-any-gpus
> 
> I dont imagine it bottlenecking any single gpu:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/751108
> 
> and that dude has 4


I don't think ice storm recognizes more than one card - heres a single card score of mine http://www.3dmark.com/is/792666


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say f waiting go buy better cooling LOL


i dont exactly have a half grand to dump on a loop









my x-850 was the limit of my spending this month. lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i dont exactly have a half grand to dump on a loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my x-850 was the limit of my spending this month. lol


I spent 170 I think lol.. but I understand.. you did say this month hahhhahahaha


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, but I am running 4 x 7970's and Metro LL at full tilt. Your 8350 will not bottleneck a7990 (or pair of 7970's)
> driver issue perhaps?
> 
> This is at 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


How are your results with more CPU dependent games? Crysis 3/BF3?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> How are your results with more CPU dependent games? Crysis 3/BF3?


well saying that both those games use all 8 cores.. there is still not a cpu bottleneck to the gpu.. infact those games run great on a 8350

also even crysis3 only uses65% of the cpu


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> this is real football LOL
> 
> 
> 2133 cas 8 = 2400 cas 10 IMO


Uhh! That's a MAN sport lol!
E-A-G-L-E-S Eagles!!!!!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well saying that both those games use all 8 cores.. there is still not a cpu bottleneck to the gpu.. infact those games run great on a 8350
> 
> also even crysis3 only uses65% of the cpu


I never stated they used all 8 cores but they're certainly more CPU dependent than Metro LL and Uniengine Heaven. I realize that it doesn't tax the 8350 100% but given a quad CFX setup and high resolution i'm interested to see the results. Vega reported C3 @ 3240x1920 with Quad-SLi Titans being bottlenecked at some points with his 3970x at 5.0. I imagine it's rare instances but i'm just curious.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well saying that both those games use all 8 cores.. there is still not a cpu bottleneck to the gpu.. infact those games run great on a 8350
> 
> also even crysis3 only uses65% of the cpu


You know, I wonder at what point 8 core optimized games start getting bottleneck by a 8350? Would you need like, SLI 780's or something?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You know, I wonder at what point 8 core optimized games start getting bottleneck by a 8350? Would you need like, SLI 780's or something?


Over that i imagine. For dual GPU setups i think an 8-core vishera at 4.5 or better should be alright.


----------



## d1nky

theres been about 3 reviews on this matter. the best ive seen was the FX8 core is capable of 2 cards. an A8 is capable of 1 card on par with any chip.

when 3 or more cards are introduced bottlenecks happen, and thats when the cpu/mobo comes into play! e.g plex mobos and 3770ks

its obvious an 8 core can run 4 cards, but for example a 39**k/plx mobo could do 10+ % better.

ill try find the link, im pretty intoxicated tbh


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> theres been about 3 reviews on this matter. the best ive seen was the FX8 core is capable of 2 cards. an A8 is capable of 1 card on par with any chip.
> 
> when 3 or more cards are introduced bottlenecks happen, and thats when the cpu/mobo comes into play! e.g plex mobos and 3770ks
> 
> its obvious an 8 core can run 4 cards, but for example a 39**k/plx mobo could do 10+ % better.
> 
> ill try find the link, im pretty intoxicated tbh


You and me both:thumb:
Cheers!


----------



## Durquavian

When you start getting more cards the PCI-e lanes come into play. Not just the speed ie: x16 x8 x4 but also the CPU support for lanes. Not recalling actual numbers but like some Intels have 42 lanes or some such. Saw a few arguing about it in another thread. So in a way it is the CPU bottle necking it but not because of processing power.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I spent 170 I think lol.. but I understand.. you did say this month hahhhahahaha


pizza delivery is decent money. but when gas. insurance. wifi etc come first over a custom loop you can only spend so much if ya actually wanna save for something lol.

200 bux after tax for a ss x850 aint bad. nit the best price but beter then usually listed


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey my h80i should be here by Monday and I was actually thinking about how good the stock fan was. According to newegg it's rated for 77cfm but I have a 100+ CFm fan that I'm quite attached to. Will there be any noticeable difference between the cooling performance if I swap the stock fan for my other one?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> When you start getting more cards the PCI-e lanes come into play. Not just the speed ie: x16 x8 x4 but also the CPU support for lanes. Not recalling actual numbers but like some Intels have 42 lanes or some such. Saw a few arguing about it in another thread. So in a way it is the CPU bottle necking it but not because of processing power.


990FX: 42
X79: 40
Z87: 16


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7028582


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7028582


http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey my h80i should be here by Monday and I was actually thinking about how good the stock fan was. According to newegg it's rated for 77cfm but I have a 100+ CFm fan that I'm quite attached to. Will there be any noticeable difference between the cooling performance if I swap the stock fan for my other one?


If you want max cooling go ahead and swap for the 100cfm fan but dont forget about the noise level, like on mu kuhler 920 the stock 120mm fans did at max speed 110 cfm but the noise level was at 43 db. So i bought my 2 cougars instead and they only cool 70cfm and noise lvl at 19db!
Trust me with your 100cfm fan it will drive you insane soon. And the temps arent a big hit or difference from the stock fan to like a quiote 70cfm fan.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> If you want max cooling go ahead and swap for the 100cfm fan but dont forget about the noise level, like on mu kuhler 920 the stock 120mm fans did at max speed 110 cfm but the noise level was at 43 db. So i bought my 2 cougars instead and they only cool 70cfm and noise lvl at 19db!
> Trust me with your 100cfm fan it will drive you insane soon. And the temps arent a big hit or difference from the stock fan to like a quiote 70cfm fan.


Are the cougar fans your using the CF-V12H fans? I was thinking about eventually investing like $100 and swapping all my fans for these. The PWM version has a rough rating, they let too many bad ones go from the factory. Amazing CFM and static pressure for fans with next to no sound out-put. I would love to see these on the noctua i plan to get


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, but I am running 4 x 7970's and Metro LL at full tilt. Your 8350 will not bottleneck a7990 (or pair of 7970's)
> driver issue perhaps?
> 
> This is at 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> How are your results with more CPU dependent games? Crysis 3/BF3?
Click to expand...

Here are the two you asked for and a lot more BF3/Crysis 3/Dirt 3/ Metro 2033/ Metro LL/ Stalker? Whitcher/ Dead space2/3 etc etc.
So there is a lot of yammering that AMD (in this case the FX-8350/20) is just not capable of feeding quad GPU's, well if this was the case then it would be incapable of feeding Heaven 2.0/3.0/4.0 (take your pick, and 3DMark11) all four GPU's wouldn't it?
I have just about every bench and game cataloged for CPU + quadfire use (graph) and the result is the same.
my favorite part is when i put my 3770K + quad GPU graphs next to my FX-8350 + quad GPU graphs and people can't tell me which is which.



Crysis 3


BF3

















Rock on



For anyone interested, Holodeck XI is underway
http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


----------



## Noviets

Hey guys, I just have a quick question as to the temp readings



There's a 20C difference between Core and Socket temps, which doesnt seem right to me.

I've used the Water 2.0 Pro closed loop with a clean chip (New) with the pre-applied thermal compound.

Should I acetone clean both surfaces and use some Antec Formula 7 nano diamond? I have a little left I think.

Is it a compound issue? It's all secured down correctly, I even have a fan on my VRM's.

Advice please!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Here are the two you asked for and a lot more BF3/Crysis 3/Dirt 3/ Metro 2033/ Metro LL/ Stalker? Whitcher/ Dead space2/3 etc etc.
> So there is a lot of yammering that AMD (in this case the FX-8350/20) is just not capable of feeding quad GPU's, well if this was the case then it would be incapable of feeding Heaven 2.0/3.0/4.0 (take your pick, and 3DMark11) all four GPU's wouldn't it?
> I have just about every bench and game cataloged for CPU + quadfire use (graph) and the result is the same.
> my favorite part is when i put my 3770K + quad GPU graphs next to my FX-8350 + quad GPU graphs and people can't tell me which is which.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested, Holodeck XI is underway
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


Very nice Red







Subbed. I'm impressed i honestly expected a bottleneck in some more CPU dependent games. Makes me want to grab another 7970 for my 8320 @ 4.5







which i just might do down the road if i can catch a used reference for 250$


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Hey guys, I just have a quick question as to the temp readings
> 
> 
> 
> There's a 20C difference between Core and Socket temps, which doesnt seem right to me.
> 
> I've used the Water 2.0 Pro closed loop with a clean chip (New) with the pre-applied thermal compound.
> 
> Should I acetone clean both surfaces and use some Antec Formula 7 nano diamond? I have a little left I think.
> 
> Is it a compound issue? It's all secured down correctly, I even have a fan on my VRM's.
> 
> Advice please!


You should check the differences under load. It may just be the bad idle temp calculations of the vishera chips. Normally its a 10 degree difference. Maybe try a small fan on the back of the mobo? I dont think you have a problem though. Says your max temp was 36 degrees and it still never exceeded 41 at the socket


----------



## highc1157

Hi all,

couple questions regarding LLC, temps, frequencies and THROTTLING for 8320/8350 owners. I've been overclocking for 5 years and don't know what's going on with this, maybe its just my board...?

*Useful Hardware info-Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev3 / Cosair H60 Cooler*

I'll be using offsets of voltage in my description cuz i think it makes more sense, if you guys wanna see my voltages under load they're in the pictures attached









While testing -0.025 Voltage offset in my BIOS, I ran into a thermal limit (although, this was stable while testing IBT high 20 runs...approx 30 min). Seeing as my max temps in the picture below are very close to 62 degrees (this is ASSUMING that TMPIN1 = 64 degs and that TMPin2 = the NB); however, I deem the pass of this as stable because all I do is game on my rig.

http://postimg.org/image/lswhcpdg7/full/
image url

This was stable @ 4.4GHz w/ -.025v and LLC to extreme in IBT, Or so I thought, until I ran P95 blend test directly after. A worker instantly failed, and from this point, I upped the voltage in the bios to 0.000v in the bios and P95 ran fine now. Don't know why this happened, just assuming it needed more juice.

Now I'm running stable @ 4.4GHz / LLC = extreme / 0.000v offset translating to 1.488v while gaming and 1.44v - 1.452v while tooling around in windows.

*my questions:*

*1)* Will I be able to increase my frequencies/voltages anymore without stress testing ? It would be nice to shoot for a higher overclock; however, I need sufficient advice to help with voltages/frequencies at higher than 4.4GHz. Assuming it is advisable to try for a higher OC without stress testing , seeing as gaming will never reach those temps. If this is unadvisable to try for a higher OC, please tell me. I'd love to squeeze more out of this baby

*2)* I'm seeing that as temps in TMPIN2 (hopefully the NB temp and not CPU) go over 68 degrees I'll throttle down to .9v and 1400MHz. Not a concern , just wondering if users are experience the same throttling issues. I have HPC on, and all power saving features turned off.

*3)* In regards to "TMPIN1" in HWmonitor, is that the cpu core temp i need to keep my eye on? Please god let that be the case, because every thread I see for my mobo says it is, however HWINFO64 and CoreTemp state that in their software, my "cpu temp" is actually the temp that agrees with HWmonitor's "TMPIN2"; however, everyone says TMPIN2 in HWmonitor is my NB, which makes sense because its about 5-10 degrees hotter than TMPIN1.

Can anyone verify this?

*4*) LLC seems to add to the MAX voltage while under load, I've played with a number of OC's that have failed IBT and prime 95 (mostly within 10 - 20 min or either hit a thermal limit causing throttling). It appears from my list of data taken that I'll need above "normal or medium" LLC to achieve a stable overclock as I go above +.000v offset in my BIOS.

Has anyone on this board or similar boards been able to go above 4.4GHz and similar voltages? Seems like 1.488v at this setting seems high, but I don't know for sure I'm hearing mixed things from 990fxa-ud3 owners from previous posts on this thread.

LLC is a PAIN IN THE BUTT, I hate it , and its hard to find a balance betweeen THERMAL LIMIT vs. STABLE VOLTAGES with my 990fxa-ud3 rev.3 I just got. Don't get my wrong, I love the performance of this card running Crysis3, metroLL, BF3, PS2, and others on my GTX 760 overclocked. But I want the higher number! why?! squeeze all the juice out of this new FX-8320 as I can! first card since my 965BE and loving it!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> If you want max cooling go ahead and swap for the 100cfm fan but dont forget about the noise level, like on mu kuhler 920 the stock 120mm fans did at max speed 110 cfm but the noise level was at 43 db. So i bought my 2 cougars instead and they only cool 70cfm and noise lvl at 19db!
> Trust me with your 100cfm fan it will drive you insane soon. And the temps arent a big hit or difference from the stock fan to like a quiote 70cfm fan.


Noise actually doesn't bother me much. I have about 6 fans currently humming away in my case now including the 100+ cfm one and I barely notice. Thanks for the info!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Noise actually doesn't bother me much. I have about 6 fans currently humming away in my case now including the 100+ cfm one and I barely notice. Thanks for the info!


I like a noisy rig means its working lol, I have 12 fans on full 24/7

the traffic from town etc I can hardly hear my rig.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Uhh! That's a MAN sport lol!
> E-A-G-L-E-S Eagles!!!!!


Real football. Soccer is boring.



GO HAWKS


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I like a noisy rig means its working lol, I have 12 fans on full 24/7
> 
> the traffic from town etc I can hardly hear my rig.


I had 5x 140mm fans full power and my GPUs at 100% and boy was it loud


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I had 5x 140mm fans full power and my GPUs at 100% and boy was it loud


I heard that. I have 1 x80 on NB/VRM 1x140 and 7x 120 plus 2 GPU, I have Tinnitus so it's kind of soothing to me and can't hear during gaming at all.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> couple questions regarding LLC, temps, frequencies and THROTTLING for 8320/8350 owners. I've been overclocking for 5 years and don't know what's going on with this, maybe its just my board...?
> 
> *Useful Hardware info-Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev3 / Cosair H60 Cooler*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using offsets of voltage in my description cuz i think it makes more sense, if you guys wanna see my voltages under load they're in the pictures attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While testing -0.025 Voltage offset in my BIOS, I ran into a thermal limit (although, this was stable while testing IBT high 20 runs...approx 30 min). Seeing as my max temps in the picture below are very close to 62 degrees (this is ASSUMING that TMPIN1 = 64 degs and that TMPin2 = the NB); however, I deem the pass of this as stable because all I do is game on my rig.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lswhcpdg7/full/
> image url
> 
> This was stable @ 4.4GHz w/ -.025v and LLC to extreme in IBT, Or so I thought, until I ran P95 blend test directly after. A worker instantly failed, and from this point, I upped the voltage in the bios to 0.000v in the bios and P95 ran fine now. Don't know why this happened, just assuming it needed more juice.
> 
> Now I'm running stable @ 4.4GHz / LLC = extreme / 0.000v offset translating to 1.488v while gaming and 1.44v - 1.452v while tooling around in windows.
> 
> *my questions:*
> 
> *1)* Will I be able to increase my frequencies/voltages anymore without stress testing ? It would be nice to shoot for a higher overclock; however, I need sufficient advice to help with voltages/frequencies at higher than 4.4GHz. Assuming it is advisable to try for a higher OC without stress testing , seeing as gaming will never reach those temps. If this is unadvisable to try for a higher OC, please tell me. I'd love to squeeze more out of this baby
> 
> *2)* I'm seeing that as temps in TMPIN2 (hopefully the NB temp and not CPU) go over 68 degrees I'll throttle down to .9v and 1400MHz. Not a concern , just wondering if users are experience the same throttling issues. I have HPC on, and all power saving features turned off.
> 
> *3)* In regards to "TMPIN1" in HWmonitor, is that the cpu core temp i need to keep my eye on? Please god let that be the case, because every thread I see for my mobo says it is, however HWINFO64 and CoreTemp state that in their software, my "cpu temp" is actually the temp that agrees with HWmonitor's "TMPIN2"; however, everyone says TMPIN2 in HWmonitor is my NB, which makes sense because its about 5-10 degrees hotter than TMPIN1.
> 
> Can anyone verify this?
> 
> *4*) LLC seems to add to the MAX voltage while under load, I've played with a number of OC's that have failed IBT and prime 95 (mostly within 10 - 20 min or either hit a thermal limit causing throttling). It appears from my list of data taken that I'll need above "normal or medium" LLC to achieve a stable overclock as I go above +.000v offset in my BIOS.
> 
> Has anyone on this board or similar boards been able to go above 4.4GHz and similar voltages? Seems like 1.488v at this setting seems high, but I don't know for sure I'm hearing mixed things from 990fxa-ud3 owners from previous posts on this thread.
> 
> LLC is a PAIN IN THE BUTT, I hate it , and its hard to find a balance betweeen THERMAL LIMIT vs. STABLE VOLTAGES with my 990fxa-ud3 rev.3 I just got. Don't get my wrong, I love the performance of this card running Crysis3, metroLL, BF3, PS2, and others on my GTX 760 overclocked. But I want the higher number! why?! squeeze all the juice out of this new FX-8320 as I can! first card since my 965BE and loving it!


My take on this is simple *Overclock/Undervolt*. I am at 4.8ghz with 1.5185v (no LLC) so at load I have 1.44v. 4.8ghz full stable would need about 1.48v to be stable on mine and that means a setting of 1.56v to achieve that. But for gaming where the highest CPU use has been at 43% across all cores, Full stability is not completely required. So the theory is anyway that for general activity (non-benching) undervolting does quite well = lower temps and less wattage.

And yes Prime95 needs an excessive amount of volts over IBT for stability.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I heard that. I have 1 x80 on NB/VRM 1x140 and 7x 120 plus 2 GPU, I have Tinnitus so it's kind of soothing to me and can't hear during gaming at all.


Wel l I have a surround sound system so I just blast it up till the noise drowns out


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Wel l I have a surround sound system so I just blast it up till the noise drowns out


I use that same theory in my cars.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I use that same theory in my cars.


It works. xD


----------



## KnownDragon

You guys have got to check this out I don't know if you have seen this before or not. Let me know what you think.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/2892744


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You guys have got to check this out I don't know if you have seen this before or not. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2892744


referring to the 1v?

i personally aint seen that before


----------



## KnownDragon

Yeah I am trying out a different way of overclocking now it doesn't stay that voltage at all times and will jump up to 1.475 if needed but for u know and giggles.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> referring to the 1v?
> 
> i personally aint seen that before


Ditto


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Red,

you sir are a gentlemen and a scholar. Thank you!


----------



## KnownDragon

Here is another one I am trying to stabilize it now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/2892774


----------



## Mega Man

well guys... . quad looks sick...

but first here is a taste. just a very quick and dirty OC nothing is optimized
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031085
you may or may not notice is onry 3x 7970.... yea that is accurate...

like i said quad fire looks awesome. but i need a 90deg adapter... which will be on order for pcie for this to work should get it wed-thurs and will have t . some new fittings, and my dual MCP35x pumps installed along with my new fans that i just didnt want to take the time to do this time round.

so
now for the pics


Spoiler: LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG PICS !






























also huge thanks to red. this would not of happened without him ~!~


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well guys... . quad looks sick...
> 
> but first here is a taste. just a very quick and dirty OC nothing is optimized
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031085
> you may or may not notice is onry 3x 7970.... yea that is accurate...
> 
> like i said quad fire looks awesome. but i need a 90deg adapter... which will be on order for pcie for this to work should get it wed-thurs and will have t . some new fittings, and my dual MCP35x pumps installed along with my new fans that i just didnt want to take the time to do this time round.
> 
> so
> now for the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG PICS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also huge thanks to red. this would not of happened without him ~!~


Very Nice Mate!!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well guys... . quad looks sick...
> 
> but first here is a taste. just a very quick and dirty OC nothing is optimized
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031085
> you may or may not notice is onry 3x 7970.... yea that is accurate...
> 
> like i said quad fire looks awesome. but i need a 90deg adapter... which will be on order for pcie for this to work should get it wed-thurs and will have t . some new fittings, and my dual MCP35x pumps installed along with my new fans that i just didnt want to take the time to do this time round.
> 
> so
> now for the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG PICS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also huge thanks to red. this would not of happened without him ~!~


lookin great


----------



## d1nky

^^ I agree. that's a lot of ummphh in a small case!

I haven't decided what im doing about gfx yet. I got the room for it tho


----------



## MrStick89

"2) I'm seeing that as temps in TMPIN2 (hopefully the NB temp and not CPU) go over 68 degrees I'll throttle down to .9v and 1400MHz. Not a concern , just wondering if users are experience the same throttling issues. I have HPC on, and all power saving features turned off."

Not good!! I'm surprised you're even passing IBT. Maybe because your board is still very new.. Just Google 990fxa-ud3 VRM overheating. I had to put a fan directly on my NB/VRM to keep it from throttling. It will continue to get worse and worse and you may even ruin your board.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ I agree. that's a lot of ummphh in a small case!
> 
> I haven't decided what im doing about gfx yet. I got the room for it tho


what do you mean small? the only cases bigger that i know of are case labs, mountain men ect ..... this case is huge... but when full... seems small... wait till i put my daul pumps in and have a monsta quad ( or if dwood comes back i will be going with 6x monsta quad 120s with my pedistal !~)


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you mean small? the only cases bigger that i know of are case labs, mountain men ect ..... this case is huge... but when full... seems small...


wow with those 4cards and loop you've made a full ATX case look like a medium sized tower lol

does that xfx 1250 have 4x pcie outs or 3 like the 1050? (I know theres the cpu 12pin out as well)


----------



## bond32

Dang megaman, that looks sick. I'm jealous... Curious about the performance of that gpu block. Sure does look better than my heatkiller....


----------



## Noviets

Core clocks dropping to 7Mhz. Sometimes even when Idle.

Playing BF3 on a 48 player map for about 90 mins (defending on 250 ticket rush, /shudder)

My core temp reached a max of 52.4C and 54.0C at the socket. What would cause the mhz to drop down? I'm fairly sure that right now I'm over volting by a little, I'm going to be fixing that right now, could that be causing it?



Edit: I did not notice any lag or anything, I have an audio error when the core clock drops below a certain amount when I was testing for throttling on the 1090T.


----------



## bond32

Pretty sure a little drop is normal. And that core temp is also normal. If you are concerned, check the NB/VRM temp. If it gets in the 90's then it could possibly throttle. But I am pretty sure that small of a drop is normal.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> couple questions regarding LLC, temps, frequencies and THROTTLING for 8320/8350 owners. I've been overclocking for 5 years and don't know what's going on with this, maybe its just my board...?
> 
> *Useful Hardware info-Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev3 / Cosair H60 Cooler*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using offsets of voltage in my description cuz i think it makes more sense, if you guys wanna see my voltages under load they're in the pictures attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While testing -0.025 Voltage offset in my BIOS, I ran into a thermal limit (although, this was stable while testing IBT high 20 runs...approx 30 min). Seeing as my max temps in the picture below are very close to 62 degrees (this is ASSUMING that TMPIN1 = 64 degs and that TMPin2 = the NB); however, I deem the pass of this as stable because all I do is game on my rig.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lswhcpdg7/full/
> image url
> 
> This was stable @ 4.4GHz w/ -.025v and LLC to extreme in IBT, Or so I thought, until I ran P95 blend test directly after. A worker instantly failed, and from this point, I upped the voltage in the bios to 0.000v in the bios and P95 ran fine now. Don't know why this happened, just assuming it needed more juice.
> 
> Now I'm running stable @ 4.4GHz / LLC = extreme / 0.000v offset translating to 1.488v while gaming and 1.44v - 1.452v while tooling around in windows.
> 
> *my questions:*
> 
> *1)* Will I be able to increase my frequencies/voltages anymore without stress testing ? It would be nice to shoot for a higher overclock; however, I need sufficient advice to help with voltages/frequencies at higher than 4.4GHz. Assuming it is advisable to try for a higher OC without stress testing , seeing as gaming will never reach those temps. If this is unadvisable to try for a higher OC, please tell me. I'd love to squeeze more out of this baby
> 
> *2)* I'm seeing that as temps in TMPIN2 (hopefully the NB temp and not CPU) go over 68 degrees I'll throttle down to .9v and 1400MHz. Not a concern , just wondering if users are experience the same throttling issues. I have HPC on, and all power saving features turned off.
> 
> *3)* In regards to "TMPIN1" in HWmonitor, is that the cpu core temp i need to keep my eye on? Please god let that be the case, because every thread I see for my mobo says it is, however HWINFO64 and CoreTemp state that in their software, my "cpu temp" is actually the temp that agrees with HWmonitor's "TMPIN2"; however, everyone says TMPIN2 in HWmonitor is my NB, which makes sense because its about 5-10 degrees hotter than TMPIN1.
> 
> Can anyone verify this?
> 
> *4*) LLC seems to add to the MAX voltage while under load, I've played with a number of OC's that have failed IBT and prime 95 (mostly within 10 - 20 min or either hit a thermal limit causing throttling). It appears from my list of data taken that I'll need above "normal or medium" LLC to achieve a stable overclock as I go above +.000v offset in my BIOS.
> 
> Has anyone on this board or similar boards been able to go above 4.4GHz and similar voltages? Seems like 1.488v at this setting seems high, but I don't know for sure I'm hearing mixed things from 990fxa-ud3 owners from previous posts on this thread.
> 
> LLC is a PAIN IN THE BUTT, I hate it , and its hard to find a balance betweeen THERMAL LIMIT vs. STABLE VOLTAGES with my 990fxa-ud3 rev.3 I just got. Don't get my wrong, I love the performance of this card running Crysis3, metroLL, BF3, PS2, and others on my GTX 760 overclocked. But I want the higher number! why?! squeeze all the juice out of this new FX-8320 as I can! first card since my 965BE and loving it!


I am not sure about your specific revision and the uefi bios (i use a rev 1.1 UD5 with older non-uefi bios) but I do know that LLC is probably the reason your temps are too high. Extreme / ultra high can cause instabilities due to jolty voltages. Try using "high" setting and see what happens there, that seemed to be my sweet spot. Also that rev3 you got there has had ALOT of issues as of lately.

You may need to add a small fan to your VRM heatsink to keep down the temps. Some people have eliminated throttling by doing this. Easy to test so its worth a shot.

Its also partially because of that H60 you got there. Its not meant for high powered CPU. You could overclock the crap out of a phenom. But with Fx-8xxx and intel I7 the h60 just doesn't cut it.

Try enabling and disabling HPC to see if this changes anything.

Most people seem to get around 4.5ghz with 1.45v with an 8350 im sure its similar with the 8320 maybe a little higher, also depends on your chip.

If you use the latest version of hwinfo64 it shows Northbridge and CPU socket, hwmonitor/coretemp suck.

Good luck hope this helped a bit


----------



## gertruude

Quick question

Is it possible to buy cables for modular psu's?

tx750m in question


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Is it possible to buy cables for modular psu's?
> 
> tx750m in question


Yes sir you can. I used old seasonic cables on a Antec PSU. If its standard 6pin connectors then you will have no problems finding extra cords of all sorts of brands that will work. If its got its own type of cord you will have to find a specific set.

I could be wrong about these ones but check em out:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-of-13-CORSAIR-ax1200-Stock-Modular-Power-Supply-Cables-/321185806991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac82a7a8f

Might fit, if not im sure you can find some that will.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yes sir you can. I used old seasonic cables on a Antec PSU. If its standard 6pin connectors then you will have no problems finding extra cords of all sorts of brands that will work. If its got its own type of cord you will have to find a specific set.
> 
> I could be wrong about these ones but check em out:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-of-13-CORSAIR-ax1200-Stock-Modular-Power-Supply-Cables-/321185806991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac82a7a8f
> 
> Might fit, if not im sure you can find some that will.


sweet thanks, i'll have a gander......its only 1 cable im missing and selling the psu on here soon, though i suppose i could put on the ad missing one cable lol

hmmmm.....


----------



## dmfree88

yeah one cable can be expensive. usually you can find deals on a whole set for around 20-30 bucks or so. But one cable is like 15 bucks. Most people dont mind it missing one cable, depending on what it is







. If it is just a standard 6 pin thats missing you can mention in the post that its easily replaceable and I am sure it wont effect your price.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

NEW psu and yay, clean and orgo Case!


----------



## Blackops_2

That is one giant heatsink


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> That is one giant heatsink


yup, this the small end of big air.

but it allows me to work on this



large volt wall... is large...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, this the small end of big air.
> 
> but it allows me to work on this
> 
> 
> 
> large volt wall... is large...


How are your temps? Have you considered a Raystorm kit or h220 so you didn't have to mess with that big thing? I guess the price is a pretty big difference, thing is just massive lol. I guess if your reliably able to operate at 4.8 though it's somewhat worth it. Though i imagine if you could keep temps down with some water you could hit 5.0 easier.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wow with those 4cards and loop you've made a full ATX case look like a medium sized tower lol
> 
> does that xfx 1250 have 4x pcie outs or 3 like the 1050? (I know theres the cpu 12pin out as well)


it has 3 +1
the +1 can either be pcie or cpu ( EPS )
atm it is EPS i will be tailgaiting my x750 with this build ( red has 2.2kw ill have 2kw !~ ) may try next weeken or fall to run 2 different dedicated circuits to my pc room for them XD my goal will be to run all off of x1250 units ( or oem rebrands of seasonic ) may end up with a super flower unit though

still waiting for dwood for this. he will be making my pedestal.
i really really hope he is ok. it is not like him to not post in every now and then. i hope he is just overwhelmed and not dead/sick
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Is it possible to buy cables for modular psu's?
> 
> tx750m in question


yes mod diy as well corsiar also sells braded cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, this the small end of big air.
> 
> but it allows me to work on this
> 
> 
> 
> large volt wall... is large...


nice !~!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Yeah gertude, you can.

I got a full pair of sleeves AX1200 cables for like 35$ directly from corsair. I imagine yours wouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> How are your temps? Have you considered a Raystorm kit or h220 so you didn't have to mess with that big thing? I guess the price is a pretty big difference, thing is just massive lol. I guess if your reliably able to operate at 4.8 though it's somewhat worth it. Though i imagine if you could keep temps down with some water you could hit 5.0 easier.


i'm not wasting my coin on a raystorm kit..

saving up for a proper koolance block, overkill rads etc.

h220, no thanks. no interest in a AIO for this rig.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has 3 +1
> the +1 can either be pcie or cpu ( EPS )
> atm it is EPS i will be tailgaiting my x750 with this build ( red has 2.2kw ill have 2kw !~ ) may try next weeken or fall to run 2 different dedicated circuits to my pc room for them XD my goal will be to run all off of x1250 units ( or oem rebrands of seasonic ) may end up with a super flower unit though
> 
> still waiting for dwood for this. he will be making my pedestal.
> i really really hope he is ok. it is not like him to not post in every now and then. i hope he is just overwhelmed and not dead/sick
> yes mod diy as well corsiar also sells braded cables.
> nice !~!


don't ya think my volts are getting a little high too do 4.8 proper?

i think i need to take a break, getting frustrated.

get a psu that can feed my rig the power, and it just doesn't wanna...

as for my temps.. so far i've not broken 60*. IBT isn't playing nice right now.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'm not wasting my coin on a raystorm kit..
> 
> saving up for a proper koolance block, overkill rads etc.
> 
> h220, no thanks. no interest in a AIO for this rig.


There is nothing wrong with a raystorm kit. I have one with an RX360, EX120, vario d5 pump. That "coin waste" allowed me to do 5.4ghz north of 1.7v....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a raystorm kit. I have one with an RX360, EX120, vario d5 pump. That "coin waste" allowed me to do 5.4ghz north of 1.7v....


Yes i concur RX360 raystorm is better than the rs360. i think the rads are thicker and the d5 is also better than what the RS kit has...

It has to be RX360 and nothing else


----------



## bond32

I'm about to be replacing my h220 with the rx240 extreme kit... Pretty excited. Already have a 360 swiftech xp rad.


----------



## d1nky

if I were to do my loop again or change things about it, I probably wouldn't of bought the RS240 kit and would of bought it all separately.

the cost would of been around the same, but the kit is good for noobs and to add on too.

these x20 pumps aren't the best but do the job and are cheap compared to others. the block is average.

but like anyone that's built a loop, it doesn't stop. it gets addictive and that kit ya bought ends up being something like the holodeck









@ the 4.8ghz 1.52v my old 8350 needed about the same. and this one needs around 1.5v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with a raystorm kit. I have one with an RX360, EX120, vario d5 pump. That "coin waste" allowed me to do 5.4ghz north of 1.7v....


not sure which kit i looked at. it was a dual bay. Canada computers had em in stock for awhile.

also, coin waste doesn't equate performance, mmkay?

I'd have to get a larger case for that kinda of kit to work. Not something i'm particularly interested in buying at the moment.(i detest most cases actually)

plus i've got way more organizational freedom, opting to go with a pieced out kit rather then a combo kit.

EDIT: think it might have been an RS not an RX


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> if I were to do my loop again or change things about it, I probably wouldn't of bought the RS240 kit and would of bought it all separately.
> 
> the cost would of been around the same, but the kit is good for noobs and to add on too.
> 
> these x20 pumps aren't the best but do the job and are cheap compared to others. the block is average.
> 
> but like anyone that's built a loop, it doesn't stop. it gets addictive and that kit ya bought ends up being something like the holodeck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ the 4.8ghz 1.52v my old 8350 needed about the same. and this one needs around 1.5v


i'd never want my pc to look like someone elses lol, it just isnt right









btw i think i was just nice to hurricane in the 3dmark11 thread



*checks temp of head*

*Sits Down*


----------



## d1nky

haha I saw,

tbh I cant get my 3d11 to get 9500physics at 5.1ghz no matter how tight/fast/loose/uber clocked my rig is.

I can get it to around 9500max at 5.2ghz but that's inconsistent. 3d11 is a chtib, I hope his wasn't a LOD hack.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well guys... . quad looks sick...
> 
> but first here is a taste. just a very quick and dirty OC nothing is optimized
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031085
> you may or may not notice is onry 3x 7970.... yea that is accurate...
> 
> like i said quad fire looks awesome. but i need a 90deg adapter... which will be on order for pcie for this to work should get it wed-thurs and will have t . some new fittings, and my dual MCP35x pumps installed along with my new fans that i just didnt want to take the time to do this time round.
> 
> so
> now for the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG PICS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also huge thanks to red. this would not of happened without him ~!~


NNNNOOOOYYYYCE!
Looks phenomenal Mega.
Welcome to the Quad Club


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> also, coin waste doesn't equate performance, mmkay?


Its all in how someone interprets it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Its all in how someone interprets it.


Agreed my 240 is a bit better than an h100 for almost the same coin.. in that comparison I made out well


----------



## highc1157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am not sure about your specific revision and the uefi bios (i use a rev 1.1 UD5 with older non-uefi bios) but I do know that LLC is probably the reason your temps are too high. Extreme / ultra high can cause instabilities due to jolty voltages. Try using "high" setting and see what happens there, that seemed to be my sweet spot. Also that rev3 you got there has had ALOT of issues as of lately.
> 
> You may need to add a small fan to your VRM heatsink to keep down the temps. Some people have eliminated throttling by doing this. Easy to test so its worth a shot.
> 
> Its also partially because of that H60 you got there. Its not meant for high powered CPU. You could overclock the crap out of a phenom. But with Fx-8xxx and intel I7 the h60 just doesn't cut it.
> 
> Try enabling and disabling HPC to see if this changes anything.
> 
> Most people seem to get around 4.5ghz with 1.45v with an 8350 im sure its similar with the 8320 maybe a little higher, also depends on your chip.
> 
> If you use the latest version of hwinfo64 it shows Northbridge and CPU socket, hwmonitor/coretemp suck.
> 
> Good luck hope this helped a bit


So in the picture my CPU temp would have been high 60's ?!??! Google "tmpin1 990fxa-ud3" and it seems it's the CPU temp. That's scary to hear you're saying the opposite because most likely tmpin2 seems to be northbridge since it's hotter , yes?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> if I were to do my loop again or change things about it, I probably wouldn't of bought the RS240 kit and would of bought it all separately.
> 
> the cost would of been around the same,
> but like anyone that's built a loop, it doesn't stop. it gets addictive and that kit ya bought ends up being something like the holodeck


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> NNNNOOOOYYYYCE!
> Looks phenomenal Mega.
> Welcome to the Quad Club


thanks man ... did you get meh pm ? i just need your infos !~


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> NEW psu and yay, clean and orgo Case!


Is that a triple fan sink? Can't see very good.

And what case is that?


----------



## highc1157

on a 990fxa-ud3 rev.3 with my new 8320 OC'd to 4.5GHz at 1.452-1.488 vcore

Maybe I'm just confusing myself because each time i feel more confident which sensors are which, the more confused I get after I read more threads.

cannot find SOLID answers, whats the correct monitor in each of these I need to be watching to not go too far over 62 degrees?

Gigabyte rep says:

"Hi there,

TMPIN0 = Sytem (Motherboard) Temp
TMPIN1 = CPU Temp
TMPIN2 = Northbridge Temp"

but I'm also hearing the opposite! so confused!!!!!!!!

here's the pics! any help would be amaaaazing







, many thanks

http://postimg.org/image/i52prd7yp/full/
photo hosting sites


----------



## Mega Man

fyi something to note is in one of the hwinfo releases the giga sensors were mixed up.


----------



## UncleBlitz

what ? :

http://hwbot.org/news/9824_breaking_windows_8_benchmark_results_no_longer_accepted_at_hwbot

...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> what ? :
> 
> http://hwbot.org/news/9824_breaking_windows_8_benchmark_results_no_longer_accepted_at_hwbot
> 
> ...


wow, i can see their point though....win 8 sucks at overclocking anyhow, while im stable on win 7 at high clocks, i cant get close with win 8 for some reason as it keeps crashing lol


----------



## dmfree88

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> So in the picture my CPU temp would have been high 60's ?!??! Google "tmpin1 990fxa-ud3" and it seems it's the CPU temp. That's scary to hear you're saying the opposite because most likely tmpin2 seems to be northbridge since it's hotter , yes?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> on a 990fxa-ud3 rev.3 with my new 8320 OC'd to 4.5GHz at 1.452-1.488 vcore
> 
> Maybe I'm just confusing myself because each time i feel more confident which sensors are which, the more confused I get after I read more threads.
> 
> cannot find SOLID answers, whats the correct monitor in each of these I need to be watching to not go too far over 62 degrees?
> 
> Gigabyte rep says:
> 
> "Hi there,
> 
> TMPIN0 = Sytem (Motherboard) Temp
> TMPIN1 = CPU Temp
> TMPIN2 = Northbridge Temp"
> 
> but I'm also hearing the opposite! so confused!!!!!!!!
> 
> here's the pics! any help would be amaaaazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , many thanks
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/i52prd7yp/full/
> photo hosting sites






i didnt say anything about what tmpin(0,1 or 2) were. I said you should use hwinfo64 it says the names of what they are already. If you get the newest version of hwinfo64:

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/hwinfo64_download.html

You wont need those other programs or have to guess. the one under the motherboard that says cpu is cpu socket, the northbridge is northbridge, the system temp is the motherboard temp. The cpu temp is under amd FX-8xxx> cpu

You shouldnt need coretemp or hwmonitor.

The one you need to watch (to keep under 62) is the one under the chip CPU 0>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Arrows point to location on photo below:



Its the temp by itself under the chip


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wow, i can see their point though....win 8 sucks at overclocking anyhow, while im stable on win 7 at high clocks, i cant get close with win 8 for some reason as it keeps crashing lol


lol...i was just on the way to "upgrade "...but i ll wait a lil


----------



## iFreeStylin

Can some please help me clear this up. My FX 8320 is Socket temps are too hot!!!


Tested with with H60 and hyper 212+ with the hyper 212 about 2-3C cooler on the cores but socket temps goes up to 70+
Is this normal for these cooler?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Can some please help me clear this up. My FX 8320 is Socket temps are too hot!!!
> 
> 
> Tested with with H60 and hyper 212+ with the hyper 212 about 2-3C cooler on the cores but socket temps goes up to 70+
> Is this normal for these cooler?


Looks like your cooler may not be seated well. usually at top temps the diff in core and socket may vary 4-6C at most (in my experience).

And not seeing a NB temp so that could be it if you have really OC it, but looks like your stock so that prob isn't it.


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Looks like your cooler may not be seated well. usually at top temps the diff in core and socket may vary 4-6C at most (in my experience).
> 
> And not seeing a NB temp so that could be it if you have really OC it, but looks like your stock so that prob isn't it.


Well am sure my cooler is seated properly after i did it about 10 times today. I also have the FX 6300 and i swap between the two to see the temp difference. I dont see any temps for the NB on this board but it gets real hot (probe it with my finger) Here is my FX 6300



the last i check socket temps are normally 5-10C hotter than core temps as you see on my FX 6300


----------



## Blackops_2

Well the FX 6300 is 95W so that is less heat as well. Also those temps for your 83xx seem normal from my experience. Which on air at 1.392vcore i can't get past 3rds of IBT without breaking 70C, have to stop actually cause it passes 70C.

I was able to hit 4.0 on stock volts 10hrs prime95 stable with my EVO never breaking 55C towards the 1.4vcore range though the cooler simply can't handle it, or i've done a piss poor job seating it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Well am sure my cooler is seated properly after i did it about 10 times today. I also have the FX 6300 and i swap between the two to see the temp difference. I dont see any temps for the NB on this board but it gets real hot (probe it with my finger) Here is my FX 6300
> 
> 
> 
> the last i check socket temps are normally 5-10C hotter than core temps as you see on my FX 6300


maybe something in the boards monitor. I have MSI 990fxa-gd80 and my temps on IBT are usually either the same to having the socket higher by 2-4C at most. So I got nothing useful to help you I guess. Red1776 would be the man to ask, quite the encyclopedia of mobo and FX knowledge.


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well the FX 6300 is 95W so that is less heat as well. Also those temps for your 83xx seem normal from my experience. Which on air at 1.392vcore i can't get past 3rds of IBT without breaking 70C, have to stop actually cause it passes 70C.
> 
> I was able to hit 4.0 on stock volts 10hrs prime95 stable with my EVO never breaking 55C towards the 1.4vcore range though the cooler simply can't handle it, or i've done a piss poor job seating it.


As long as i know its normal, i was about to return it to Amazon. Is that 55C on the core or the socket temps? also your using the Cooler master hyper 212 EVO?


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> maybe something in the boards monitor. I have MSI 990fxa-gd80 and my temps on IBT are usually either the same to having the socket higher by 2-4C at most. So I got nothing useful to help you I guess. Red1776 would be the man to ask, quite the encyclopedia of mobo and FX knowledge.


Nope, no NB temps reading. whats your temps like and what cooler your using? where can i find the FX wizard?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> where can i find the FX wizard?


He goes by the name, Red1776


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> He goes by the name, Red1776


Ok i PM him


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> maybe something in the boards monitor. I have MSI 990fxa-gd80 and my temps on IBT are usually either the same to having the socket higher by 2-4C at most. So I got nothing useful to help you I guess. Red1776 would be the man to ask, quite the encyclopedia of mobo and FX knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no NB temps reading. whats your temps like and what cooler your using? where can i find the FX wizard?
Click to expand...

Hey iFree,
This area always gets muddied up up so would you list the precise questions you need answers to please? ( this area gets misconstrued more than any other) and I will do my best.
....hehe...wizard...I like that.


----------



## highc1157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 
> The one you need to watch (to keep under 62) is the one under the chip CPU 0>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Arrows point to location on photo below:
> Its the temp by itself under the chip


circled is the one i need to keep under or close to 62 ?
http://postimg.org/image/o3siv50qb/full/
windows screenshot

I just did a test, i turned on CPU WARNING TEMP though the BIOS for when it hits 60 degreees and didnt hear ANYTHING , even though TMPIN1 and 2 and the circled value in red in the above picture got over 60 in prime test ?

now im even more confused
http://postimg.org/image/cj0puk5cd/full/
pc screenshot


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey iFree,
> This area always gets muddied up up so would you list the precise questions you need answers to please? ( this area gets misconstrued more than any other) and I will do my best.
> ....hehe...wizard...I like that.


I got my FX 8320 OC to 4Ghz using 1.344Vcore. My core temps stays in mid 50's while my socket temps seems to be on a never ending ladder 70C+ when stress testing with IBT or Prime95 using my H60 and Hyper 212 Plus. Are these temps normal?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> As long as i know its normal, i was about to return it to Amazon. Is that 55C on the core or the socket temps? also your using the Cooler master hyper 212 EVO?


55C coretemp. Yes it's a 212 EVO i will admit i might have a bad mount. But at 1.4vcore most are telling me the 212 is maxed out. Thinking about it it makes sense the cooler is rated for what a 180W max? I'm probably around there already.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey iFree,
> This area always gets muddied up up so would you list the precise questions you need answers to please? ( this area gets misconstrued more than any other) and I will do my best.
> ....hehe...wizard...I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my FX 8320 OC to 4Ghz using 1.344Vcore. My core temps stays in mid 50's while my socket temps seems to be on a never ending ladder 70C+ when stress testing with IBT or Prime95 using my H60 and Hyper 212 Plus. Are these temps normal?
Click to expand...

Yes that is normal. i don't even have to know your ambients because it is normal for CPU/Package/socket to be 10c-15c higher than the core temp. so say 72c during stress testing is nothing to worry about. if you get a beefier cooler/HS it will go down proportionately.


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes that is normal. i don't even have to know your ambients because it is normal for CPU/Package/socket to be 10c-15c higher than the core temp. so say 72c during stress testing is nothing to worry about. if you get a beefier cooler/HS it will go down proportionately.


Thats all i wanted to hear. Thanks FX wizard. When should i start worrying? 80+ cause i would like to push for 4200-4400 on this cooler. What cooler you suggest i get?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Is that a triple fan sink? Can't see very good.
> 
> And what case is that?


modded my cnps14x to use a corsair as a middle fan.

waiting for a cool day to stress it.

still using my old settings havn't run anything new.

temperature seem similar ad idle but we know how accurate idle temp is

Fractal Design R4 is the case.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yes that is normal. i don't even have to know your ambients because it is normal for CPU/Package/socket to be 10c-15c higher than the core temp. so say 72c during stress testing is nothing to worry about. if you get a beefier cooler/HS it will go down proportionately.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all i wanted to hear. Thanks FX wizard. When should i start worrying? 80+ cause i would like to push for 4200-4400 on this cooler. What cooler you suggest i get?
Click to expand...

I really do not have the confidence in that reading/sensor.(I never have) Keep an eye on the core temp and get a spot fan on the VRM/NB heatsink. not that I see a problem but just as a standard prodecure, It's inexpensive and effective (cheap insurance as it were)
As far as what cooler that really depends on what you ultimately want to accomplish and the room available. If you are in that CM elite 430 I don't think you will be able to get one of the big air coolers in there. If you are looking to push it up over 4.6GHz you are likely;y going to need a H-100 (or the like dissipation wise)
If you are in a bigger case then a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Silver Arrow, NH-D14 are as good as Air gets.


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I really do not have the confidence in that reading/sensor. Keep an eye on the core temp and get a spot fan on the VRM/NB heatsink.
> As far as what cooler that really depends on what you ultimately want to accomplish and the room available. If you are in that CM elite 430 I don't think you will be able to get one of the big air coolers in there. If you are looking to push it up over 4.6GHz you are likely;y going to need a H-100 (or the like dissipation wise)
> If you are in a bigger case then a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Silver Arrow, NH-D14 are as good as Air gets.


I'll invest in a H100 when i can but for now am pretty good with my 4Ghz OC. So as long as my core temps stay below 62 am pretty good? and which of these is the VRM cause am a little confuse.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> I'll invest in a H100 when i can but for now am pretty good with my 4Ghz OC. So as long as my core temps stay below 62 am pretty good? and which of these is the VRM cause am a little confuse.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The part labelled "4+2 Phase Power" is the VRMs


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I really do not have the confidence in that reading/sensor. Keep an eye on the core temp and get a spot fan on the VRM/NB heatsink.
> As far as what cooler that really depends on what you ultimately want to accomplish and the room available. If you are in that CM elite 430 I don't think you will be able to get one of the big air coolers in there. If you are looking to push it up over 4.6GHz you are likely;y going to need a H-100 (or the like dissipation wise)
> If you are in a bigger case then a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Silver Arrow, NH-D14 are as good as Air gets.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll invest in a H100 when i can but for now am pretty good with my 4Ghz OC. So as long as my core temps stay below 62 am pretty good? and which of these is the VRM cause am a little confuse.
Click to expand...

The vertical HS is the VRM and the Horizontal is the NB

They are made to be able to run warm, but like i said, an 80mm fan is cheap insurance for added stability.


----------



## bond32

If you need vrm cooling you can also rig a fan to blow on the back of the cpu socket. That will help


----------



## bobcarrizal

I have problems for overclocking memory issues


----------



## bobcarrizal

we cannot overclocking on 12274mb ram issues for 16gb


----------



## Mega Man

sounds like a stick or a few chips on a stick went bad

you can always try taking out the ram and reseating them


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> we cannot overclocking on 12274mb ram issues for 16gb


and make sure no debris got in the dimm


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> modded my cnps14x to use a corsair as a middle fan.
> 
> waiting for a cool day to stress it.
> 
> still using my old settings havn't run anything new.
> 
> temperature seem similar ad idle but we know how accurate idle temp is
> 
> Fractal Design R4 is the case.


I'd like to see that results when have have them.
That cooler looks like very good value for the price. I can grab it here for around 40 bucks(€).
How do you think that will compare against my h100 with 2 ap-15's in pull with shroud? In the state you modded it.

I really like the Fractal's. But i do love my 650D also


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> The part labelled "4+2 Phase Power" is the VRMs


Thanks


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The vertical HS is the VRM and the Horizontal is the NB
> 
> They are made to be able to run warm, but like i said, an 80mm fan is cheap insurance for added stability.


Alright thanks, i have an 80mm fan that came with my FX 6300. I'll try using that when i get home from work also i have tried attaching one to it but have no idea what to use and your PC is awesome! one day i'll have one like that xD.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> The vertical HS is the VRM and the Horizontal is the NB
> 
> They are made to be able to run warm, but like i said, an 80mm fan is cheap insurance for added stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thanks, i have an 80mm fan that came with my FX 6300. I'll try using that when i get home from work also i have tried attaching one to it but have no idea what to use and your PC is awesome! one day i'll have one like that xD.
Click to expand...

Thanks iFree,









standard fan mounting screws will turn inbetween the heatsinks fins usually for mounting. If you are interested , I have started my next quadfire build

http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks iFree,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standard fan mounting screws will turn inbetween the heatsinks fins usually for mounting. If you are interested , I have started my next quadfire build
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1412530/holodeck-xi-amd-quadfire-extreme-watercooling-buildlog


Of coarse am intrested! i lobe PC! build about 10 of them my self! I will most definitely check your new build out when I am on break at work and your saying I can put screw in my VRM? Will that damage it in anyway?


----------



## d1nky

man that's a bit shet about win8 affecting dx11 runtimes.

oh well most people use win7 and below anyway.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'd like to see that results when have have them.
> That cooler looks like very good value for the price. I can grab it here for around 40 bucks(€).
> How do you think that will compare against my h100 with 2 ap-15's in pull with shroud? In the state you modded it.
> 
> I really like the Fractal's. But i do love my 650D also




I've got some tweaking to do both in the mod and in Volts (it seems with the proper PSU i can notch down the V on most profiles by at least one notch)

i'm less the thrilled with the results but i've got ALOT of movement in the middle fan so i gatta figure out how to minimize it. i'm sure its causing some turbulence.

i opted for the R4 over the 650D actually. for air flow mainly.

7 x 140mm vs 2x 200mm + 140mm.

I actually kinda regretting not going for the R2 XL for the extra like 25$ but whatever lmao.. 900D is likely the next case purchase i make.

oh, i've got no clue whats going on with those cpu power readings.. buggy maybe?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some tweaking to do both in the mod and in Volts (it seems with the proper PSU i can notch down the V on most profiles by at least one notch)
> 
> i'm less the thrilled with the results but i've got ALOT of movement in the middle fan so i gatta figure out how to minimize it. i'm sure its causing some turbulence.
> 
> i opted for the R4 over the 650D actually. for air flow mainly.
> 
> 7 x 140mm vs 2x 200mm + 140mm.
> 
> I actually kinda regretting not going for the R2 XL for the extra like 25$ but whatever lmao.. 900D is likely the next case purchase i make.
> 
> oh, i've got no clue whats going on with those cpu power readings.. buggy maybe?


I think the temp is pretty decent for the voltage you put through it. At least for a ~€40 cooler.
But no vrm temps?

There is always tweaking left to do









Actually the 650D has 2x 200mm + 120mm








But i removed all the mesh from the fans so that helps the airflow a good deal.

Sorry for the crappy phone pictures. But to show you what i did.
Front 200mm Megaflow

Top with the h100 as intake(pull/shrouded)

The custom Demci Filter

And the exhaust. Wasn't really necessary but did that because of the noise reduction.


Did all the sharp edges with some sort of u-profile from a car store. To bad they didn't had the black type, i went to all the stores in a 10 km radius









Sad case







being all empty because the psu and mobo is out for replacement by gigabyte and corsair....

I hadn't seen much about the Fractal Design cases before i bought the 650D, probably was going for the Arc midi for it\s awesome price and good cooling abilities.

The cpu power reading is also weird on mine. But who cares







. If u want to know get a wall outlet meter.


----------



## ebduncan

you have some dust problems there eh?

On another note I got a new laptop the other day. It also features piledriver cores like my desktop does.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834314183&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Laptops+%2f+Notebooks-_-N82E16834314183&gclid=CJyXp7ashbkCFYKi4AodsEcADQ

I'm impressed with it so far, it is replacing my old A4-3400m (Overclocked to 3ghz, yes its a laptop which is overclocked)

Wish I could overclock the richland laptops like you could do with llano :-D


----------



## nz3777

Well I can finally join this club- Iam proud to say i got the 8350 on a Formula-Z motherboard~ Can someone recommend some settings for a good overclcock on this motherboard? Iam kinda overwelmed by all the features this thing has I dont know where to begin lol.Iam at 4.5 ghz and load temp is 50c so I will probbly need some better cooling real soon! Iam using a Thermaltake contac 30


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Well I can finally join this club- Iam proud to say i got the 8350 on a Formula-Z motherboard~ Can someone recommend some settings for a good overclcock on this motherboard? Iam kinda overwelmed by all the features this thing has I dont know where to begin lol.Iam at 4.5 ghz and load temp is 50c so I will probbly need some better cooling real soon! Iam using a Thermaltake contac 30


I answered your other thread, but what I would suggest is trying a combination of bus clock and the multiplier. Turn Turbo and C1E off, leave LLC on. I'm running 231*21, but others have done better or worse. Some people hit 5.1 GHz on good cooling, though this is rare, and others have trouble making it to 4.6. It's the luck of the draw, really.

You'll need something better than the Contac 30 to go much higher than you are already. You could probably make it to 4.6, maybe even 4.8 at idle, but as soon as you put a heavy load on that 8350, it's going to throttle or crash from the heat. The Contac 30 can't move the heat that an 8350 produces at those speeds; the 9590 (a 4.7 GHz factory OC'd 8350) isn't rated at 220W TDP for nothing. Consider an H100i or one of the dual-tower air coolers to maximize your OC potential.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> The cpu power reading is also weird on mine. But who cares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If u want to know get a wall outlet meter.


doesn't Isolate how much of the PSu the cpu is drawing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Some people hit 5.1 GHz on good cooling, though this is rare, and others have trouble making it to 4.6. It's the luck of the draw, really.


eh.. wut?


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh.. wut?


You can read English, can't you?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> You can read English, can't you?


Its not so rare to hit 5.1ghz mate







in fact quite a few do, id say more hit 5ghz then not









but ya good watercooling is a must!!


----------



## Durvelle27

Was able to get 4.8GHz on my FX 8320


----------



## nz3777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I answered your other thread, but what I would suggest is trying a combination of bus clock and the multiplier. Turn Turbo and C1E off, leave LLC on. I'm running 231*21, but others have done better or worse. Some people hit 5.1 GHz on good cooling, though this is rare, and others have trouble making it to 4.6. It's the luck of the draw, really.
> 
> You'll need something better than the Contac 30 to go much higher than you are already. You could probably make it to 4.6, maybe even 4.8 at idle, but as soon as you put a heavy load on that 8350, it's going to throttle or crash from the heat. The Contac 30 can't move the heat that an 8350 produces at those speeds; the 9590 (a 4.7 GHz factory OC'd 8350) isn't rated at 220W TDP for nothing. Consider an H100i or one of the dual-tower air coolers to maximize your OC potential.


Thank you sir, very helpful!


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its not so rare to hit 5.1ghz mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact quite a few do, id say more hit 5ghz then not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ya good watercooling is a must!!


Sure, you can do it fairly easily on a lot of 8350's with a custom loop or phase change, but I was referring to mainstream cooling solutions, which is what I suspect he really wanted to know about, seeing as how he would be upgrading from a Contac 30. If I thought he was someone who was going to be considering big-ticket cooling, then I would have given a different answer.

Hitting 5.1 GHz on a closed loop or high-end air is fairly rare. I can actually run at 5.1, but it's so unstable as to be completely unusable, and if I try to boost voltage to get stable, even an HE01 with two FHP-141's can't deal with the heat.


----------



## nz3777

Ok so how much is it gonna cost me to get this sucker to 5ghz? Just tell me in $ and what parts i need to buy please? Maybe I schouldnt even boder with the corsair h100i? I cant do phase change cooling beacuse well the wife wouldnt be to happy with Nitrogen tanks all over the house, but I can run it by her and see what she says ( scared ) lol . I can do a custom loop but how much do you think its gonna cost me? $400-$500? And is it worth it in the end?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ok so how much is it gonna cost me to get this sucker to 5ghz? Just tell me in $ and what parts i need to buy please? Maybe I schouldnt even boder with the corsair h100i? I cant do phase change cooling beacuse well the wife wouldnt be to happy with Nitrogen tanks all over the house, but I can run it by her and see what she says ( scared ) lol . I can do a custom loop but how much do you think its gonna cost me? $400-$500? And is it worth it in the end?


well if you want to know

1. get rid of your case and buy a big haf x case or something like it







here
2. go raystorm RX360 this will cool your cpu great here
3. thank gurty haha

4 yes it is worth it, you will never look back


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you have some dust problems there eh?
> 
> On another note I got a new laptop the other day. It also features piledriver cores like my desktop does.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834314183&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Laptops+%2f+Notebooks-_-N82E16834314183&gclid=CJyXp7ashbkCFYKi4AodsEcADQ
> 
> I'm impressed with it so far, it is replacing my old A4-3400m (Overclocked to 3ghz, yes its a laptop which is overclocked)
> 
> Wish I could overclock the richland laptops like you could do with llano :-D


I'm a smoker








But it really looks worse then it is because of the flash on the phone.
The rad is pretty clear of dust. It's nowhere close to filled with dust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Well I can finally join this club- Iam proud to say i got the 8350 on a Formula-Z motherboard~ Can someone recommend some settings for a good overclcock on this motherboard? Iam kinda overwelmed by all the features this thing has I dont know where to begin lol.Iam at 4.5 ghz and load temp is 50c so I will probbly need some better cooling real soon! Iam using a Thermaltake contac 30


Have you looked at the guide on this forum?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
Helped me out big time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well if you want to know
> 
> 1. get rid of your case and buy a big haf x case or something like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here
> 2. go raystorm RX360 this will cool your cpu great here
> 3. thank gurty haha
> 
> 4 yes it is worth it, you will never look back


This









But there are plenty of cases that will house the 360 fine.


----------



## ebduncan

Its impossible to know if your cpu will even go to 5ghz.

Before you go spending money to ideally overclock your processor more, try some test runs. Wait for a cool day open the case up, and try your luck. If the new lower cpu temps are enough to get you to 5ghz then by all means upgrade your cooling and run 5ghz all the time. If you still cannot run at 5ghz with test then upgrading your cooling solution will likely just cost you more money and no gains to be had.

I wouldn't stress getting much more than 4.6ghz out of your cpu. Getting to 5ghz is nice and all, but that extra 400mhz isn't going to change your benchmarks drastically.
Quote:


> I'm a smoker tongue.gif
> But it really looks worse then it is because of the flash on the phone.
> The rad is pretty clear of dust. It's nowhere close to filled with dust.


Haha. Been there done that. Ever since I put the Honeywell air cleaner in the room though I do not have these issues anymore. I hated having to clean my computer out every 2 weeks. Well i didn't have to but I'm a nerd and knowing there is dust in my computer kills me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Its impossible to know if your cpu will even go to 5ghz.
> 
> Before you go spending money to ideally overclock your processor more, try some test runs. Wait for a cool day open the case up, and try your luck. If the new lower cpu temps are enough to get you to 5ghz then by all means upgrade your cooling and run 5ghz all the time. If you still cannot run at 5ghz with test then upgrading your cooling solution will likely just cost you more money and no gains to be had.
> 
> I wouldn't stress getting much more than 4.6ghz out of your cpu. Getting to 5ghz is nice and all, but that extra 400mhz isn't going to change your benchmarks drastically.


oh i think it does my man









that extra 400mhz does quite a bit









have u gamed at 4.6 then at 5ghz? u can see the difference


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh i think it does my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that extra 400mhz does quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have u gamed at 4.6 then at 5ghz? u can see the difference


I've done both, and its the same experience. I wouldn't say you can see the difference because the graphic settings are the same. Feeling the difference in fluidity maybe? Either way it was the same.

Maybe if your running Tri-Fire or Quad-Fire would every bit of MHZ matter. With 7950 [email protected] 1200 core /1575 mem and the FX [email protected] 4.945ghz There does not seem to be any CPU Bottlenecks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> You can read English, can't you?


its a bold rather untrue statement.

low end air will get about 4.3-4.5 (<----maybe this is where you are stuck.. hmm? )

proper air can get you close to 5ghz. depending on your chip.

decent AIO will get most to 5ghz.



Still have room for more volts. (fyi ambients @ 31*c )


----------



## Durvelle27

FX 8320 @4.8GHz+XFX HD 7970 @1230/1700

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> FX 8320 @4.8GHz+XFX HD 7970 @1230/1700
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537


i would have thought a 8320 @4.8 would do better then that on physics 0.o


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'm a smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it really looks worse then it is because of the flash on the phone.


Ugh, I smoke, but I don't smoke in my computer room. No cats (I let the dog in), no smoke, clean, clean, and clean. Stop smoking around your rig. Also, you'll smoke less if you don't do it while on your computer. Clean rig, less smoking, win/win.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would have thought a 8320 @4.8 would do better then that on physics 0.o


its right in line with others.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ugh, I smoke, but I don't smoke in my computer room. No cats (I let the dog in), no smoke, clean, clean, and clean. Stop smoking around your rig. Also, you'll smoke less if you don't do it while on your computer. Clean rig, less smoking, win/win.


I smoke too but chopper you wouldnt smoke round your pc if i took pics of the last pc someone asked me to fix

thick yellow sticky crap all over it, all over the mobo and inside the psu.....the psu stunk of nicotine when u turned it on, i told him i couldn't fix it lol

DISGUSTING

smoke outside like i do, u and your home will feel better for it


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would have thought a 8320 @4.8 would do better then that on physics 0.o


Its right


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thick yellow sticky crap all over it, all over the mobo and inside the psu.....the psu stunk of nicotine when u turned it on, i told him i couldn't fix it lol


Nicotine will rag your electronics out. I personally wouldn't smoke in my house if my ol'lady didn't.

She kills me, I'll watch her smoking and blowing the smoke all over her new laptop. I've tried to explain to her that it will not only yellow the screen, but get inside worse. Doesn't seem to be something she cares about, but, why make matters worse by directly blowing smoke on your set up.

Also, nicotine will cause your dvd drives gears to fail, prematurely age your fans, yellow your screen, clog vents (Consoles get this bad if you don't clean well), and is a great way to attract dust. Nah, this craps too expensive to smoke around. Also, doesn't a nice, clean rig just look lovely?


----------



## UncleBlitz

what do u guys smoke??? i smoke too (a lot) but tbh except some dust to clean from time to time i dont remember electronic damages or such amount of dust....u smoke like factories or big havanas...lol....i m scared now


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Its impossible to know if your cpu will even go to 5ghz.
> 
> Before you go spending money to ideally overclock your processor more, try some test runs. Wait for a cool day open the case up, and try your luck. If the new lower cpu temps are enough to get you to 5ghz then by all means upgrade your cooling and run 5ghz all the time. If you still cannot run at 5ghz with test then upgrading your cooling solution will likely just cost you more money and no gains to be had.
> 
> I wouldn't stress getting much more than 4.6ghz out of your cpu. Getting to 5ghz is nice and all, but that extra 400mhz isn't going to change your benchmarks drastically.
> Haha. Been there done that. Ever since I put the Honeywell air cleaner in the room though I do not have these issues anymore. I hated having to clean my computer out every 2 weeks. Well i didn't have to but I'm a nerd and knowing there is dust in my computer kills me.


Does that cleaner really help that much against smoke?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ugh, I smoke, but I don't smoke in my computer room. No cats (I let the dog in), no smoke, clean, clean, and clean. Stop smoking around your rig. Also, you'll smoke less if you don't do it while on your computer. Clean rig, less smoking, win/win.


Yeah i still live at my parents. First to finish school and then get my own home. Which i won't smoke in at all.
Sadly the rig is the only one in the house, except two laptops of which one is mine for @ school, and it is sitting in the living room... mostly because of the badly isolated house(sound) and my mother has ME/CFS so she needs her rest real bad so i cannot place it in another room upstairs.

You are so right about smoking at the rig. I tried to convince my parents, which both smoke, to smoke outside but no luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I smoke too but chopper you wouldnt smoke round your pc if i took pics of the last pc someone asked me to fix
> 
> thick yellow sticky crap all over it, all over the mobo and inside the psu.....the psu stunk of nicotine when u turned it on, i told him i couldn't fix it lol
> 
> DISGUSTING
> 
> smoke outside like i do, u and your home will feel better for it


Haha been there done that. I once was on internship for school at an repair shop and i had to fix one computer which had such horrible smell when turned on i literally sprayed deodorant in the back of the psu

But i don't blow directly at the rig, it is placed on the floor. But still it will collect loads of smoke.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Nicotine will rag your electronics out. I personally wouldn't smoke in my house if my ol'lady didn't.
> 
> She kills me, I'll watch her smoking and blowing the smoke all over her new laptop. I've tried to explain to her that it will not only yellow the screen, but get inside worse. Doesn't seem to be something she cares about, but, why make matters worse by directly blowing smoke on your set up.
> 
> Also, nicotine will cause your dvd drives gears to fail, prematurely age your fans, yellow your screen, clog vents (Consoles get this bad if you don't clean well), and is a great way to attract dust. Nah, this craps too expensive to smoke around. Also, doesn't a nice, clean rig just look lovely?


I know it probably won't help the components last longer but i haven't had much premature failures. Most psu's i had worked fine for more then 5-7 years. Other parts are replaced in a few years anyway.
The screen gets very dirty indeed. But we have nice tools for that these days.

But about the look you are sooo true. Always when i see these clean rigs i am so jealous.
I do my best to make the cable management and all look very clean but the dust is killing me. After a few weeks it is already dirty.
The fan filters are clogged within 1-2 weeks......










But i like the filters of the 650D and the Demci filter for my rad. I just put all of those in cold water with a bit of soap and they clean pretty good.
But somehow the dust comes through the Demci filter in the rad







. No idea why, that filter is very dense.


----------



## Chargeit

@ Chopper1591
Ah, yea, you can only do what you can do. Just keep it as clean as possible and you'll be OK.

@ UncleBlitz
A little smoke won't kill it, but, you'd be surprised how much it will get over the course of months. That crap builds up quickly, and once it's built up, you're not going to be able to fully clean it. Well, without extreme measures.

If possible avoid it. If you're stuck in a situation that you can't, than try and keep your parts as maintained as possible. A good cleaning every 2 weeks - a month, with daily exterior maintenance should go a long way. Don't forget to take off your front panel here and there, dust, hair, and nicotine tar will build up inside quickly.

Don't forget to give your console some loving. I did a full cleaning of my PS3 after a year of use, and it had some nasty build up. Another year and it most likely would of started having heat issues, I vacuum the vents monthly, and now will be opening up and cleaning every 2 - 3 months.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> @ Chopper1591
> Ah, yea, you can only do what you can do. Just keep it as clean as possible and you'll be OK.
> 
> @ UncleBlitz
> A little smoke won't kill it, but, you'd be surprised how much it will get over the course of months. That crap builds up quickly, and once it's built up, you're not going to be able to fully clean it. Well, without extreme measures.
> 
> If possible avoid it. If you're stuck in a situation that you can't, than try and keep your parts as maintained as possible. A good cleaning every 2 weeks - a month, with daily exterior maintenance should go a long way. Don't forget to take off your front panel here and there, dust, hair, and nicotine tar will build up inside quickly.
> 
> Don't forget to give your console some loving. I did a full cleaning of my PS3 after a year of use, and it had some nasty build up. Another year and it most likely would of started having heat issues, I vacuum the vents monthly, and now will be opening up and cleaning every 2 - 3 months.


I do. I am happy with the filters and all.. Clean that at least once a month. And take the whole system apart about 2 times a year to clean everything. New paste and all.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I've done both, and its the same experience. I wouldn't say you can see the difference because the graphic settings are the same. Feeling the difference in fluidity maybe? Either way it was the same.
> 
> Maybe if your running Tri-Fire or Quad-Fire would every bit of MHZ matter. With 7950 [email protected] 1200 core /1575 mem and the FX [email protected] 4.945ghz There does not seem to be any CPU Bottlenecks.


so you can spend 30 to 40 on a cooler that will get you just above stock clocks... spend up to 80 to hit 4.8ghz might as well go 120 bucks get a h100 or a custom loop kit.. over your builds you can upgrade more of an investment going custom water..

as far as the performance difference that extra 400 to 500 mhz cuts down my encoding by 20% also that more fluid feel you get in gaming helps greatly when play fps.. I should also mention that it boosted my fps by 5frames add an ssd I got 10 more frames overclocked my ram hit 3 more frames then got n over clock the gpus.. it adds up.. oh and helps with a lot more than that.. im sorry but your reasoning was absurd and I had to say something

I should also mention that GAMING IS NOT EVERYTHING.. .sorry just have to say that.. also think about it having 8 cores boosted at that speed.. it adds up for multi threaded applications.

as far as what gerty said he holds truth on it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I do. I am happy with the filters and all.. Clean that at least once a month. And take the whole system apart about 2 times a year to clean everything. New paste and all.


no more cleaning for me. Sealed case so no dust.


----------



## tsm106

A little birdy told me....
Quote:


> Ranger: I bought a RIVF + 3930k


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> FX 8320 @4.8GHz+XFX HD 7970 @1230/1700
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537


How are you overclocking?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Sure, you can do it fairly easily on a lot of 8350's with a custom loop or phase change, but I was referring to mainstream cooling solutions, which is what I suspect he really wanted to know about, seeing as how he would be upgrading from a Contac 30. If I thought he was someone who was going to be considering big-ticket cooling, then I would have given a different answer.
> 
> Hitting 5.1 GHz on a closed loop or high-end air is fairly rare. I can actually run at 5.1, but it's so unstable as to be completely unusable, and if I try to boost voltage to get stable, even an HE01 with two FHP-141's can't deal with the heat.


Actually look at the list in the OP those who did not reach 5.0Ghz where limited to air cooling.. and those with real watercooling anything meaning an H100 or greater can hit 5GHz these chips do produce heat.. that is the biggest limitation I have been running my solid at 5.1 Ghz and my cooling is barely above what an h100 can do..

pretty sure there are a lot of people that are talking that cant back up the claims and pretty sure that most of the people in this thread that hit over 5 can and relatively have great examples...

Sure there are cases that you can't hit 5Ghz even with cooling but IMHO it is only because of 2 reasons

1) people don't know how to push it higher
2)they limit them selves..

Id say may 15% of all of these chips can't do 5 with the proper cooling well and crap boards.. can't go cheap if you want to OC..


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> ...
> 
> @ UncleBlitz
> A little smoke won't kill it, but, you'd be surprised how much it will get over the course of months. That crap builds up quickly, and once it's built up, you're not going to be able to fully clean it. Well, without extreme measures.
> 
> ...


yeah mate , u re right, each thing happening "in the PC room" have an effect, i do lot of PC cleaning and maintenance and no doubt, with smokers it s more dusty and the smell is in but again i never had to use anything else then compressed air and brushes to clean parts and they look brand new when i sold em on EBay...
i m still surprised about the damaged parts too....like Chopper , lot of parts are in service since years
i have kids and teenagers @ home and they dont smoke in their rooms...still their PC eat more dust then mine in the living room...héhé








where i did notice special (unusual) dust to clean was with opened/common kitchens rooms, wood fireplaces, big dogs alowed in the pc area...
sure.... smoking outside is better for everyone and everything... i realise that i m probably a lil smoker and not a PC maniac...hopefully my wife will not read this


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How are you overclocking?


BIOs for CPU and MSI Afterburner for GPU


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How are you overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> BIOs for CPU and MSI Afterburner for GPU
Click to expand...

Generally AB sucks for benching. You should use trixx instead to bench and AB for daily use. You have a proper reference card, you can use trixx so take advantage of the tools at your disposal. That's the benefit of owning a ref card.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> BIOs for CPU and MSI Afterburner for GPU


I need to invest in better GPU's that is the only thing that is holding me back TBH

What is your ram speed at?


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, but I am running 4 x 7970's and Metro LL at full tilt. Your 8350 will not bottleneck a7990 (or pair of 7970's)
> driver issue perhaps?
> 
> This is at 1920 x 1080


But what about microstutter? Are the new 13.8 driver really helping with quad 7970's?

Actually, frame pacing is not really working for my 2 HD7970's in crossfire.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> @ Chopper1591
> Ah, yea, you can only do what you can do. Just keep it as clean as possible and you'll be OK.
> 
> @ UncleBlitz
> A little smoke won't kill it, but, you'd be surprised how much it will get over the course of months. That crap builds up quickly, and once it's built up, you're not going to be able to fully clean it. Well, without extreme measures.
> 
> If possible avoid it. If you're stuck in a situation that you can't, than try and keep your parts as maintained as possible. A good cleaning every 2 weeks - a month, with daily exterior maintenance should go a long way. Don't forget to take off your front panel here and there, dust, hair, and nicotine tar will build up inside quickly.
> 
> Don't forget to give your console some loving. I did a full cleaning of my PS3 after a year of use, and it had some nasty build up. Another year and it most likely would of started having heat issues, I vacuum the vents monthly, and now will be opening up and cleaning every 2 - 3 months.


The missus just asked me if ya can come to our house and do a spring clean


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I need to invest in better GPU's that is the only thing that is holding me back TBH
> 
> What is your ram speed at?


1333MHz currently


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Generally AB sucks for benching. You should use trixx instead to bench and AB for daily use. You have a proper reference card, you can use trixx so take advantage of the tools at your disposal. That's the benefit of owning a ref card.


Hmm I'll give Trixx a try


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> no more cleaning for me. Sealed case so no dust.


I have a hard time imagining how that looks...
Sealed case is no cold air intake and hot air exhaust.

Pictures?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> no more cleaning for me. Sealed case so no dust.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time imagining how that looks...
> Sealed case is no cold air intake and hot air exhaust.
> 
> Pictures?
Click to expand...

He put an AC unit into his case.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I have a hard time imagining how that looks...
> Sealed case is no cold air intake and hot air exhaust.
> 
> Pictures?


more of a cabinet. Has both mine and my fiance's computers in it. Alot less noise and no dust. Got 2 cats so litter dust is a huge computer problem. No more problem now. And yes it is air-conditioned. Helps me get just a bit more out of my h-55.


----------



## Durvelle27

Trying for 5GHz on 8320


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 1333MHz currently


I noticed that going up to 1866 everything felt snappier.. I think 1333 is a bottleneck


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I noticed that going up to 1866 everything felt snappier.. I think 1333 is a bottleneck


2133 is even better!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> more of a cabinet. Has both mine and my fiance's computers in it. Alot less noise and no dust. Got 2 cats so litter dust is a huge computer problem. No more problem now. And yes it is air-conditioned. Helps me get just a bit more out of my h-55.


you must be a yank

are you?

you know how i know?


Spoiler: Warning:In the Know!



*
OVERKILL*


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 2133 is even better!


true however there is less of a performance increase from 1866 to 2133 than 1333 to 1866


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> more of a cabinet. Has both mine and my fiance's computers in it. Alot less noise and no dust. Got 2 cats so litter dust is a huge computer problem. No more problem now. And yes it is air-conditioned. Helps me get just a bit more out of my h-55.


I always thought that when you air-condition your case you get major condense. Because the ambient is much lower than the components


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> true however there is less of a performance increase from 1866 to 2133 than 1333 to 1866


That ***** high. XD


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 2133 is even better!


2600 is even better.....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually look at the list in the OP those who did not reach 5.0Ghz where limited to air cooling.. and those with real watercooling anything meaning an H100 or greater can hit 5GHz these chips do produce heat.. that is the biggest limitation I have been running my solid at 5.1 Ghz and my cooling is barely above what an h100 can do..
> 
> pretty sure there are a lot of people that are talking that cant back up the claims and pretty sure that most of the people in this thread that hit over 5 can and relatively have great examples...
> 
> Sure there are cases that you can't hit 5Ghz even with cooling but IMHO it is only because of 2 reasons
> 
> 1) people don't know how to push it higher
> 2)they limit them selves..
> 
> Id say may 15% of all of these chips can't do 5 with the proper cooling well and crap boards.. can't go cheap if you want to OC..


I'm in agreement with you F3ERS, I think most of these chips are 5 ghz capable with the proper supporting cast of motherboard, psu and cooling.

The 3 that I have played with have all hit 5+ including an 8320/GD-80 combo that validated at 4.7 ghz on stock voltage and went on to hit almost 5.2 ghz on a STOCK cooler of all things.
It was from batch 1237 with a vid of 1.28. Of course any load at all would have been an instant shut down but I was very impressed that it could do that. I hated to ship that one off


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That ***** high. XD


lol I run 2133 at cas 8... but ive been told I have magic ram


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm in agreement with you F3ERS, I think most of these chips are 5 ghz capable with the proper supporting cast of motherboard, psu and cooling.
> 
> The 3 that I have played with have all hit 5+ including an 8320/GD-80 combo that validated at 4.7 ghz on stock voltage and went on to hit almost 5.2 ghz on a STOCK cooler of all things.
> It was from batch 1237 with a vid of 1.28. Of course any load at all would have been an instant shut down but I was very impressed that it could do that. I hated to ship that one off


wow I have the same batch and my chip gobbles volts...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol I run 2133 at cas 8... but ive been told I have magic ram


Wanna trade. XD


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Wanna trade. XD


they run around 90 on newegg... I want someone to buy the same set and compare lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 2600 is even better.....


you are included in my post last page


Spoiler: Warning: included!



wannabe yank that's you


----------



## d1nky

ive been told by a few people (and it seems obvious) that the newer chips getting released these days wont be as strong for 5ghz due to AMD selecting and binning the better cpu's.

however volts kind of cure most things lol

@gertie that's not stable and is benchable 11-12-11 1.75v

what got me the hwbot record actually

and I resent that wanna be statement lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive been told by a few people (and it seems obvious) that the newer chips getting released these days wont be as strong for 5ghz due to AMD selecting and binning the better cpu's.
> 
> however volts kind of cure most things lol
> 
> @gertie that's not stable and is benchable 11-12-11 1.75v
> 
> what got me the hwbot record actually


I dont believe that.. maybe the uber special chips... but every 8320 I have seen can hit 4.8 below 1.55v so that leaves the 8350s slightly better binned.. all the 95xx or whatever are glorified 8350s.. if I cared I could match them clock for clock same volts and so forth to hit 4.8 turbo 5... and I have a lower quality 8350 compared to others


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I dont believe that.. maybe the uber special chips... but every 8320 I have seen can hit 4.8 below 1.55v so that leaves the 8350s slightly better binned.. all the 9370 or whatever are glorified 8350s.. if I cared I could match them clock for clock same volts and so forth to hit 4.8 turbo 5... and I have a lower quality 8350 compared to others


that didn't make sense to me, kind of backed up what im saying if I understood right.

9590 >> 9370 >> 8350 >> 8320

the 9590 would be binned and require less voltage for 5ghz and so on... and it depends how long they been stockpiling chips


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> wow I have the same batch and my chip gobbles volts...


Stock cooling shenanigans
Someone wanted video proof of me hitting 5.1 ghz+ on the 8320 on the stock hsf but I had already shipped it off , so I made a video with my 8350 at 5.2ghz on the stock cooler instead








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=%202883734


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> that didn't make sense to me, kind of backed up what im saying if I understood right.
> 
> 9590 >> 9370 >> 8350 >> 8320
> 
> the 9590 would be binned and require less voltage for 5ghz and so on... and it depends how long they been stockpiling chips


No because all 4 of those chips could hit 4.8 turbo 5.. they had to limit a for sales b fore idiots who didnt know what they were getting into.. 220tdp is a pretty high vague number they through out there 90% of the 9000 series is nothing but pr and trying to get extra revenue which is not stupid from amd

there is nothing special tbh


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stock cooling shenanigans
> Someone wanted video proof of me hitting 5.1 ghz+ on the 8320 on the stock hsf but I had already shipped it off , so I made a video with my 8350 at 5.2ghz on the stock cooler instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=%202883734


LOL I was thinking you were showing stress testing with that set up...... im bored now lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> No because all 4 of those chips could hit 4.8 turbo 5.. they had to limit a for sales b fore idiots who didnt know what they were getting into.. 220tdp is a pretty high vague number they through out there 90% of the 9000 series is nothing but pr and trying to get extra revenue which is not stupid from amd
> 
> there is nothing special tbh


I know all of them can do 4.8ghz turbo 5... but don't they have to be tested at and under a certain voltage to do so, just like ram gets selected.... and yes I understand their reasoning to create extra income from something they already have.

what im getting at is that an 8320/8350 nowadays will need up to 1.6v to get stable because the other chips that need 1.5v for 5ghz would be the 9590/9370


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stock cooling shenanigans
> Someone wanted video proof of me hitting 5.1 ghz+ on the 8320 on the stock hsf but I had already shipped it off , so I made a video with my 8350 at 5.2ghz on the stock cooler instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=%202883734


Proof you can do anything with a jet engine lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL I was thinking you were showing stress testing with that set up...... im bored now lol


Lend me your chip and you won't be bored any longer


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lend me your chip and you won't be bored any longer


----------



## d1nky

^^ LOL

mines been abused enough let alone putting a stock heatsink on!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> they run around 90 on newegg... I want someone to buy the same set and compare lol


$90 is step


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*


Exactly!

However that 8320 would prime at stock speeds and never get over 47C in 70 F ambients on that pratt & whitney cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL I was thinking you were showing stress testing with that set up...... im bored now lol
> 
> I know all of them can do 4.8ghz turbo 5... but don't they have to be tested at and under a certain voltage to do so, just like ram gets selected.... and yes I understand their reasoning to create extra income from something they already have.
> 
> what im getting at is that an 8320/8350 nowadays will need up to 1.6v to get stable because the other chips that need 1.5v for 5ghz would be the 9590/9370


not for 4.8 turbo 5 here is why

4.8 is average 1.46v to 1.49v add a few to make it round 1.5 v

That leaves .5v to hit 4.9 on all 8 cores.. also second stage turbo shuts down half the cores....

there is more than enough room for that even the lowest binned 8320 could hit that..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> $90 is step


ram went up in price about 2 months after I bought my kit.. all ram prices doubled.. it is slowly going back down.. I originally only spent 56 bucks for a set 2x4gb 1866


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not for 4.8 turbo 5 here is why
> 
> 4.8 is average 1.46v to 1.49v add a few to make it round 1.5 v
> 
> That leaves .5v to hit 4.9 on all 8 cores.. also second stage turbo shuts down half the cores....
> 
> there is more than enough room for that even the lowest binned 8320 could hit that..


I know that but don't they have some kind of QC/stability test (and probably at a lower vid) to do.

anyways enough of this talk. BENCH anyone!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ram went up in price about 2 months after I bought my kit.. all ram prices doubled.. it is slowly going back down.. I originally only spent 56 bucks for a set 2x4gb 1866


Ik that's why I stuck with my current RAM


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I know that but don't they have some kind of QC/stability test (and probably at a lower vid) to do.
> 
> anyways enough of this talk. BENCH anyone!


220tdp is roughly 1.55v at the end of the day.. true there are testing but tbh its more pr and money than cherry picking


----------



## gertruude

A i blind? iz it cus i iz black?

why is no one responding to my posts!!! *stomps Feet*

nobody wants to take the bait?

nobody brave enough to take gurty on?

Bah!!!!!

come on guys i need some loving

nothing like tough love


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> A i blind?
> 
> why is no one responding to my posts!!! *stomps Feet*
> 
> nobody wants to take the bait?
> 
> nobody brave enough to take gurty on?
> 
> Bah!!!!!
> 
> come on guys i need some loving
> 
> nothing like tough love


off with her head...









Its ok ill ride the short bus with ya... someone needs to make sure you dont choke lol

So.. what is the next benches we gonna run?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Geez, the stock heat sinks are horrendous on a 8350. I'm getting mid 50's at 4.3 with no voltage increase lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Geez, the stock heat sinks are horrendous on a 8350. I'm getting mid 50's at 4.3 with no voltage increase lol


lol thats almost better than an evo 212


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> off with her head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok ill ride the short bus with ya... someone needs to make sure you dont choke lol
> 
> So.. what is the next benches we gonna run?


ill add a hwbot prime challenge.... or cinebench


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ill add a hwbot prime challenge.... or cinebench


im already topped on hwbot prime and on the listing.. cine is just meh to me...


----------



## d1nky

most the others are single threaded benches, kind of suck with 8cores @ 5.5ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> off with her head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok ill ride the short bus with ya... someone needs to make sure you dont choke lol
> 
> So.. what is the next benches we gonna run?


haha choke? only person i choke to is the missus

let me explain..............


Spoiler: Warning: Bliss? Yeah right :rolleyes:!



you know when u first get with the missus and you do all the sly moves to grab an inch where u can and she falls for it.......well i been with my missus 10 years now and she knows every single bloody move i do...its like having a sparing session with jackie chan sometimes......Just now and again she falls for a little move when i change it about but 80% of the time she fecking knows every move









So young padawan's get it while you can!!!!!!....cuz after a few years she bloody know everything u do....i dont even need to ask for things, i just go to ask her something and by time im spitting first word out shes either allowing soemthing or she interrupts ya and says bugger off


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> most the others are single threaded benches, kind of suck with 8cores @ 5.5ghz


Hrmmm well

If I wasnt learning plesk atm I would google this conundrum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha choke? only person i choke to is the missus
> 
> let me explain..............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Bliss? Yeah right :rolleyes:!
> 
> 
> 
> you know when u first get with the missus and you do all the sly moves to grab an inch where u can and she falls for it.......well i been with my missus 10 years now and she knows every single bloody move i do...its like having a sparing session with jackie chan sometimes......Just now and again she falls for a little move when i change it about but 80% of the time she fecking knows every move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So young padawan's get it while you can!!!!!!....cuz after a few years she bloody know everything u do....i dont even need to ask for things, i just go to ask her something and by time im spitting first word out shes either allowing soemthing or she interrupts ya and says bugger off


----------



## d1nky

I do want to get a decent wprime tho... hopefully around 6secs

weekend or sumin ill give superpi some more time as well


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, but I am running 4 x 7970's and Metro LL at full tilt. Your 8350 will not bottleneck a7990 (or pair of 7970's)
> driver issue perhaps?
> 
> This is at 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about microstutter? Are the new 13.8 driver really helping with quad 7970's?
> 
> Actually, frame pacing is not really working for my 2 HD7970's in crossfire.
Click to expand...

Hey NBA
Microstutter is largely a function of Crossfire using two cards in tandem. I started tracking frame times quite a long g time ago before it was the 'in' thing. I found what many of the other reviewers found that the addition of a third and or fourth GPU stopped MS from happening.
Like all of those GPU/CPU use graphs I post, I have frame times graphed for tri & quad fire + eyefinity as well.



To answer your question, I do not have any MS issues with quadfire. All of the reviews using the 13.8 drivers seem to agree that while not perfect , they seem yo address MS very well. the 13.8 drivers are specifically for two card crossfire while a driver set that includes Eyefinity and tri/quad due out soon. I wonder if you might have a different issue happening like a background application or program interfering with your 3D mode. One of the problems with MS is that not everything that people think is MS is in fact MS. Might be worth a look. let me know if I can help


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Geez, the stock heat sinks are horrendous on a 8350. I'm getting mid 50's at 4.3 with no voltage increase lol


yeah as mentioned above its better then the 212. Running a 212 push/pull 4.3ghz highest stable under 60 degrees. If the stock fan was quieter I would be using the stock hs. 212 is a waste of money. I wonder what an 8350 heatsink would do on a phenom? beat the crap out of a 212 lol


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Well, granted this was after an hour during crysis 3, not a stress test.

I do however have a overclocked 7990 that's practically causing global warming haha


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> A i blind? iz it cus i iz black?
> 
> why is no one responding to my posts!!! *stomps Feet*
> 
> nobody wants to take the bait?
> 
> nobody brave enough to take gurty on?
> 
> Bah!!!!!
> 
> come on guys i need some loving
> 
> nothing like tough love


What are you on about?
I get back from my daily stroll in a wood to find all these yank insults.

(here's some love Gurt







)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I do want to get a decent wprime tho... hopefully around 6secs
> 
> weekend or sumin ill give superpi some more time as well


6.239 is the best score I have proof of, that was at 5.525 ghz 8350/GD-80, h-100 , chilly ambients and some cl9 gskills.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What are you on about?
> I get back from my daily stroll in a wood to find all these yank insults.
> 
> (here's some love Gurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Awww i knew i could count on you Red....My Hero

you know im only jestign with the yank stuff.....i wouldnt do it if i didnt







u all









besides ive taken the pish out u all for months now...i aint had no complaints


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Geez, the stock heat sinks are horrendous on a 8350. I'm getting mid 50's at 4.3 with no voltage increase lol


Never ever use stock heatsinks.
But like others said this one aint too bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah as mentioned above its better then the 212. Running a 212 push/pull 4.3ghz highest stable under 60 degrees. If the stock fan was quieter I would be using the stock hs. 212 is a waste of money. I wonder what an 8350 heatsink would do on a phenom? beat the crap out of a 212 lol


5000 rpm FTW.
That is if u can take the noise or live inside an airport.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What are you on about?
> I get back from my daily stroll in a wood to find all these yank insults.
> 
> (here's some love Gurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Awww i knew i could count on you Red....My Hero
> 
> you know im only jestign with the yank stuff.....i wouldnt do it if i didnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides ive taken the pish out u all for months now...i aint had no complaints
Click to expand...

LOL, you weren't really getting serious complaints were you?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> LOL, you weren't really getting serious complaints were you?





Spoiler: Warning:Not Pretty!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

I was running an H100. Only reason I downclocked and threw on the stock heat sink is because I sold the H100 that's going to be replaced with a custom loop.

5 easy gigs, here I come!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> LOL, you weren't really getting serious complaints were you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Not Pretty!
Click to expand...

...Is that photoshopped?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> I was running an H100. Only reason I downclocked and threw on the stock heat sink is because I sold the H100 that's going to be replaced with a custom loop.
> 
> 5 easy gigs, here I come!


Custom loop is not going to give you 5 ghz for sure.
But i will help for sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you have some dust problems there eh?


I was looking something up and i stumbled across this. Thought i had to let you guys see it









For the ones who told me my radiator was dusty:

My rad:


The picture i found:

Feet inside case for bonus points


----------



## darkelixa

With the 8320 being $56 cheaper than an 8350, is it really worth saving that 56 or just biting the bullet and paying the extra?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...Is that photoshopped?


i wish it were mate









but this is the new me..........im going to try and go to december and not get another infraction or worse banned forever lol

So now u can call me mr happy even when im put down i will just dust myself down and carry on like nothing has happened










Spoiler: Warning: The new me?!



Yeah right


----------



## FurtadoZ9

For what purpose are you getting the CPU?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> For what purpose are you getting the CPU?


Dosbox


----------



## FurtadoZ9

U wot m8


----------



## iFreeStylin

Hey guys just sold one of my XFX 7870's for $180. Thinking about getting 7970 or 7950 and overclock that beast? or should i just get the 7970? btw its like every week the Sapphire 7970 drops to $319 on Amazon which is a great deal. 7870's in CF gave me too much headache's so getting an 79xx to pair with my 8320.

Now to the CPU's, is the FX 6300 enough for these GPU's? i can return my FX 8320 for $144 or keep in and sell my FX 6300 for around $80.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

7970 is a great bang for your bucks. If you plan on over clocking, make sure you get a card that has unlocked voltages as many of them now come with limiting hardware.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Custom loop is not going to give you 5 ghz for sure.
> But i will help for sure
> I was looking something up and i stumbled across this. Thought i had to let you guys see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ones who told me my radiator was dusty:
> 
> My rad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture i found:
> 
> Feet inside case for bonus points


Are you a dwarf?

those look like hobbits feet, so small n cute


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Geez, the stock heat sinks are horrendous on a 8350. I'm getting mid 50's at 4.3 with no voltage increase lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah as mentioned above its better then the 212. Running a 212 push/pull 4.3ghz highest stable under 60 degrees. If the stock fan was quieter I would be using the stock hs. 212 is a waste of money. I wonder what an 8350 heatsink would do on a phenom? beat the crap out of a 212 lol
Click to expand...

... Seriously?

1: Just because you have a crap overclocker doesn't mean it's normal. Most 8350 can get 4.4 or 4.5 on a 212.

2: The 212 is far better than stock cooling.

3: The FX 125w TDP stock cooler is the *exact same 125w TDP stock cooler that comes with Ph IIs.*


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you a dwarf?
> 
> those look like hobbits feet, so small n cute


Haha those are not mine.
But these are damn small indeed.

I post the picture to show what dusty was








The picture i posted above that was my rad.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... Seriously?
> 
> 1: Just because you have a crap overclocker doesn't mean it's normal. Most 8350 can get 4.4 or 4.5 on a 212.
> 
> 2: The 212 is far better than stock cooling.
> 
> 3: The FX 125w TDP stock cooler is the *exact same 125w TDP stock cooler that comes with Ph IIs.*


I agree that the 212 is better than stock, by a long shot. Though for my experience i'm not able to reliably test at 1.392vcore because i can't stop it from overheating. Think i need to reseat?


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> 7970 is a great bang for your bucks. If you plan on over clocking, make sure you get a card that has unlocked voltages as many of them now come with limiting hardware.


Thanks this is the 7970 am looking at http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DL-DVI-I-SL-DVI-D-PCI-Express-11197-03-40G/dp/B009B6Y01Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376947321&sr=8-1&keywords=7970
Is the voltage locked on that one?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Thanks this is the 7970 am looking at http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DL-DVI-I-SL-DVI-D-PCI-Express-11197-03-40G/dp/B009B6Y01Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376947321&sr=8-1&keywords=7970
> Is the voltage locked on that one?


Good card, although it is a non-reference design. Does have additional power phases and its 2 8 pin connectors. I had this card for a bit, did 1150 core easy. The cooler is pretty good too. It is voltage locked however, but that shouldn't be a huge factor as even voltage unlocked you won't get really high overclocks without massive cooling.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you a dwarf?
> 
> those look like hobbits feet, so small n cute


ROFL....is this hobbits wool on the rad?

@Chopper: nice one! now u know what will happen if u cant get ur parents to stop smoking


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you must be a yank
> 
> are you?
> 
> you know how i know?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:In the Know!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OVERKILL*


I am a *******. A little duck tape and a problem and we getr done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I always thought that when you air-condition your case you get major condense. Because the ambient is much lower than the components


True for cooling just the rad. But my cabinet is sealed ( has a door) so the only moisture is what is in it when I close the door. So ambient temp is the Air conditioned air. I only keep it at 24-26C unless I am benching then I crank it up and hit 16-19C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Not Pretty!


Where are the rest of the pages?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... Seriously?
> 
> 1: Just because you have a crap overclocker doesn't mean it's normal. Most 8350 can get 4.4 or 4.5 on a 212.
> 
> 2: The 212 is far better than stock cooling.
> 
> 3: The FX 125w TDP stock cooler is the *exact same 125w TDP stock cooler that comes with Ph IIs.*


no its because i choose to be ibt avx very high + p95 12 hours+ stable while alot of others dont.. And im using a board with vboost rather then vdroop which doesnt allow quite as high as others. I didn't know it was the same cooler on the phenom and it doesnt really matter it was more of a joke anyway. I know the 212 is obviously a better cooler but its not a great upgrade thats not even worth the 30 dollars, atleast not for a 8350 that plans on being overclocked.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> Is it possible to buy cables for modular psu's?
> 
> tx750m in question


Yes Gertrude. I ordered some from Kingwin for my modular unit. I am sure Corsair will do the same.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm about to be replacing my h220 with the rx240 extreme kit... Pretty excited. Already have a 360 swiftech xp rad.


You ditched Swiftech pretty quickly. What was the deciding factor for you? Reliability?? Pump issues???


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Good card, although it is a non-reference design. Does have additional power phases and its 2 8 pin connectors. I had this card for a bit, did 1150 core easy. The cooler is pretty good too. It is voltage locked however, but that shouldn't be a huge factor as even voltage unlocked you won't get really high overclocks without massive cooling.


What cards are voltage unlock? am not a big fan of Overclocking GPU's, i'll do it when i need it but right now my XFX HD 7870 is a pretty good GPU it can max out BF3 but my FPS drops to 40 at times which is unplayable for me in FPS games so i play on auto with 60+.

update;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202008&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Cards+-+AMD/ATI-_-Sapphire+Tech-_-14202008

the feedback says it the unlock voltage controls


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you must be a yank
> 
> are you?
> 
> you know how i know?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:In the Know!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OVERKILL*


he has a feather in his cap??? His hat is called macaroni???? or is he more insolent than you???/ ROFL:thumb:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> he has a feather in his cap??? His hat is called macaroni???? or is he more insolent than you???/ ROFL:thumb:


im not arrogant, i can be rude if pushed but never arrogant









my rule of thumb is treat them how they treat you









Its how ive always been lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> A i blind? iz it cus i iz black?
> 
> why is no one responding to my posts!!! *stomps Feet*
> 
> nobody wants to take the bait?
> 
> nobody brave enough to take gurty on?
> 
> Bah!!!!!
> 
> come on guys i need some loving
> 
> nothing like tough love


Too much pork drippings in that puddin'


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha choke? only person i choke to is the missus
> 
> let me explain..............
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Bliss? Yeah right :rolleyes:!
> 
> 
> 
> you know when u first get with the missus and you do all the sly moves to grab an inch where u can and she falls for it.......well i been with my missus 10 years now and she knows every single bloody move i do...its like having a sparing session with jackie chan sometimes......Just now and again she falls for a little move when i change it about but 80% of the time she fecking knows every move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So young padawan's get it while you can!!!!!!....cuz after a few years she bloody know everything u do....i dont even need to ask for things, i just go to ask her something and by time im spitting first word out shes either allowing soemthing or she interrupts ya and says bugger off


what she have balls too??


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What are you on about?
> I get back from my daily stroll in a wood to find all these yank insults.
> 
> (here's some love Gurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Somebody adulterated his yorkshire pudding with macaroni. So he figures it's a Yank. Personally I think it's a little too much Bass Ale in his veins.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Too much pork drippings in that puddin'


Yuck i HATE pork dripping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> what she have balls too??


Is that what they are??.....the biatch told me they were growths....divorce incoming....thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Somebody adulterated his yorkshire pudding with macaroni. So he figures it's a Yank. Personally I think it's a little too much Bass Ale in his veins.


Im teetotal only thing in my veins is pure blood....sadly


Spoiler: Warning: Tip!



OH AND BTW YOU KNOW THAT MULTI BUTTON?? TRY PUSHING IT......NOT SHOUTING, THIS IS JUST IN CASE U COULDNT SEE THE SMALL PRINT


----------



## iFreeStylin

Where is *Red1776 the FX wizard*? i owe him a beer. Much better results on Socket temps now after adding the 80mm fan to the VRM's. (72C+)



Here is the fan, its a little dark.





Now on to more overclocking!


----------



## LauraG

Quick question, Why would the phenom 960t quad running at 3.3ghz perform a fair bit better with the intel burn test than the 8320 at 4.0ghz?


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LauraG*
> 
> Quick question, Why would the phenom 960t quad running at 3.3ghz perform a fair bit better with the intel burn test than the 8320 at 4.0ghz?


because FX has only 4 larger floating point units. instead of 8.


----------



## iFreeStylin

Why does prime95 (small FFT) makes my CPU temps hit 72C+ in 2 mins and causes my computer to freeze but IBT max at 70C after 10 runs on high settings which is about 17mins? ? Please help. (8320 @4.2GHz/1.344 Vcore


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'd like to see that results when have have them.
> That cooler looks like very good value for the price. I can grab it here for around 40 bucks(€).
> How do you think that will compare against my h100 with 2 ap-15's in pull with shroud? In the state you modded it.
> 
> I really like the Fractal's. But i do love my 650D also


remember you get what you pay for !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Alright thanks, i have an 80mm fan that came with my FX 6300. I'll try using that when i get home from work also i have tried attaching one to it but have no idea what to use and your PC is awesome! one day i'll have one like that xD.


that is what i said XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Of coarse am intrested! i lobe PC! build about 10 of them my self! I will most definitely check your new build out when I am on break at work and your saying I can put screw in my VRM? Will that damage it in anyway?


you will have screw marks on it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Well I can finally join this club- Iam proud to say i got the 8350 on a Formula-Z motherboard~ Can someone recommend some settings for a good overclcock on this motherboard? Iam kinda overwelmed by all the features this thing has I dont know where to begin lol.Iam at 4.5 ghz and load temp is 50c so I will probbly need some better cooling real soon! Iam using a Thermaltake contac 30


welcome !~
dont do fsb start with multi only, you will need ~ 1.2~1.3 cpu/nb volts and cpu volts very ... look up some amd fx ocing guides one good one was already quoted.
both cpu and cpu/nb ~ high to ultra
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ok so how much is it gonna cost me to get this sucker to 5ghz? Just tell me in $ and what parts i need to buy please? Maybe I schouldnt even boder with the corsair h100i? I cant do phase change cooling beacuse well the wife wouldnt be to happy with Nitrogen tanks all over the house, but I can run it by her and see what she says ( scared ) lol . I can do a custom loop but how much do you think its gonna cost me? $400-$500? And is it worth it in the end?


400~500 is reasonable. i would recommend not buying a kit personally, you will spend more on items to replace it, just go out and do a full loop if you want

ps phase change is not L2N phase change is either tec ( very inefficient, and requires a water loop ( or another form of cooling to get rid of the heat )
you ccan buy a phase change unit , it is just an ac where the evaporator is the cpu block ( evaporator is the coil that gets cold usually above your furnace if you have central air )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I'm a smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it really looks worse then it is because of the flash on the phone.
> The rad is pretty clear of dust. It's nowhere close to filled with dust.
> Have you looked at the guide on this forum?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> Helped me out big time.
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are plenty of cases that will house the 360 fine.


yea just look @ full size cases not mid or less
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh i think it does my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that extra 400mhz does quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have u gamed at 4.6 then at 5ghz? u can see the difference


+1... even in windows i can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would have thought a 8320 @4.8 would do better then that on physics 0.o


nah not with that ram speed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> no more cleaning for me. Sealed case so no dust.


what about dust mites? they procreate ? ( joking with you in case you didnt know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I have a hard time imagining how that looks...
> Sealed case is no cold air intake and hot air exhaust.
> 
> Pictures?


until his comp gives out from being short cycled every time it turns on ( not joking, it still will happen, just a matter of time )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He put an AC unit into his case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I always thought that when you air-condition your case you get major condense. Because the ambient is much lower than the components


it depends on how it is set up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> With the 8320 being $56 cheaper than an 8350, is it really worth saving that 56 or just biting the bullet and paying the extra?


imo i would get the 8350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Thanks this is the 7970 am looking at http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DL-DVI-I-SL-DVI-D-PCI-Express-11197-03-40G/dp/B009B6Y01Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376947321&sr=8-1&keywords=7970
> Is the voltage locked on that one?


probably
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> What cards are voltage unlock? am not a big fan of Overclocking GPU's, i'll do it when i need it but right now my XFX HD 7870 is a pretty good GPU it can max out BF3 but my FPS drops to 40 at times which is unplayable for me in FPS games so i play on auto with 60+.
> 
> update;
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202008&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Cards+-+AMD/ATI-_-Sapphire+Tech-_-14202008
> 
> the feedback says it the unlock voltage controls


they have many revisions talk to TSM in the 79xx club in my sig for help

ps the additional power phases DO NOT HELP reference is best !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Why does prime95 (small FFT) makes my CPU temps hit 72C+ in 2 mins and causes my computer to freeze but IBT max at 70C after 10 runs on high settings which is about 17mins? ? Please help. (8320 @4.2GHz/1.344 Vcore


ibt or ibt avx ?


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ibt or ibt avx ?


IBT AVX, am so tempted to put my FX 6300 back in a return the FX 8320


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> IBT AVX, am so tempted to put my FX 6300 back in a return the FX 8320


Might have to be your cooling. I hit the same temps as well at 29c ambient with a h100i in pull, with a FX 8350 at 5Ghz @ 1.52v.


----------



## dmfree88

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highc1157*
> 
> circled is the one i need to keep under or close to 62 as stated in the owners club thread
> http://postimg.org/image/o3siv50qb/full/
> windows screenshot
> 
> I just did a test, i turned on CPU WARNING TEMP though the BIOS for when it hits 60 degreees and didnt hear ANYTHING , even though TMPIN1 and 2 and the circled value in red in the above picture got over 60 in prime test ?
> http://postimg.org/image/cj0puk5cd/full/
> pc screenshot
> 
> can anybody clear up which sensors in which programs I should be watching ??!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> The CPU temps you circled represent an individual core temp... instead you should pay attention to the CPU temp listed in the next section down... the third in the block beneath motherboard and northbridge... that is your actual CPU physical temp not just a single core. That's the one that you want to keep below 62 ... preferably closer to 50 to 55 under heavy loads... I know that means dialing back your overclock a couple notches or spending the money for a more intense cooling setup, but it's worth helping insure the longevity of your CPU. Don't feel bad though... I made the same rookie mistake myself and was politely educated about it by our more experienced brethren in this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that is the cpu socket temp, not the cpu temp. the one he has circled is not a single core its the only measurement for the cpu specifically. the motherboards measurement is the cpu socket


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Then you're contradicting what everyone else has ever told me, let alone everything I've looked up online... including the author himself... sigh...
> 
> According to the program author, for the Gigabyte boards, that temperature I refer to is the direct CPU temperature. And while, Martin, the program author here states that he thinks it the CPU diode temp I rarely, if ever, notice that particular temp being erratic and moving around a lot, unlike the CPU0 temp that Highc circled in the posted picture above.... which I always notice frequent changes in... CPU0 is probably a core/diode temp... CPU under the motherboard heading is the Gigabyte monitoring chip reporting the CPU temp. At least that's what it seems to me...
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Solved-Gigabyte-GA-990FXA-UD3-rev-3-0?highlight=Gigabyte+990FA-UD5






I am confused? Check spoiler and help me out guys. I thought the temp to worry about/watch was the cpu0 temp under the processor, that the motherboard cpu temp was actually the cpu socket temp.

i pulled these quotes from the ga-990fxa-udX club because noone else seemed to know

I am very confused now

Which temp is the cpu temp?


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Might have to be your cooling. I hit the same temps as well at 29c ambient with a h100i in pull, with a FX 8350 at 5Ghz @ 1.52v.


What do you use for stress testing? i can do IBT fine but my computer freezes on Prime95 for some reason. I want to make sure its my cooler cause i can sell my FX 6300 and get a better cooler like the H80i or the H90/H100


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> What do you use for stress testing? i can do IBT fine but my computer freezes on Prime95 for some reason. I want to make sure its my cooler cause i can sell my FX 6300 and get a better cooler like the H80i or the H90/H100


Prime95 Blend


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 
> I am confused? Check spoiler and help me out guys. I thought the temp to worry about/watch was the cpu0 temp under the processor, that the motherboard cpu temp was actually the cpu socket temp.
> 
> i pulled these quotes from the ga-990fxa-udX club because noone else seemed to know
> 
> I am very confused now
> 
> Which temp is the cpu temp?




Not too sure about the Gigabyte board, but heres the Crosshair V Formula-Z's temp sensors. The top underlined one is the core temps read from the CPU diode. The second and third ones are from the sensors at the socket itself.

I generally follow a rule of thumb, which is that the first temp should not exceed 62c or more for an extended period of time. The second and third ones should not exceed 72c for an extended period of time as well. I will stop the bench whichever hits the threshold first so it would not be damaging to the CPU and/or socket.


----------



## Deadboy90

So my h80i came today and I have been spending hours getting it set up but these stiff tubes... Smh. I have to maneuver them pretty hard and they keep kinking. It's not too bad but will it hurt the cooling at all? I'm already seeing 10c lower temps than with my 212 evo.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreeStylin*
> 
> Where is *Red1776 the FX wizard*? i owe him a beer. Much better results on Socket temps now after adding the 80mm fan to the VRM's. (72C+)
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the fan, its a little dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to more overclocking!


Thats great IFree. Good luck with the 5GHz+ push


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Gigabyte board, but heres the Crosshair V Formula-Z's temp sensors. The top underlined one is the core temps read from the CPU diode. The second and third ones are from the sensors at the socket itself.
> 
> I generally follow a rule of thumb, which is that the first temp should not exceed 62c or more for an extended period of time. The second and third ones should not exceed 72c for an extended period of time as well. I will stop the bench whichever hits the threshold first so it would not be damaging to the CPU and/or socket.


That is what i thought but this guy is in that other forum confusing people including me.


----------



## darkelixa

Can the amd 8350 be cooled well enough with noctua ce14 cpu cooler or does it require a water cooling system?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Can the amd 8350 be cooled well enough with noctua ce14 cpu cooler or does it require a water cooling system?


It doesn't REQUIRE anything more than the stock cooler unless you plan to overclock. But if you are either water cooling or a highend double tower heatsink is the way to go.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Can the amd 8350 be cooled well enough with noctua ce14 cpu cooler or does it require a water cooling system?


That depends entirely on what you want to do with it. Light OC, Heavy OC?
and what kind of ambients you have to begin with.

These are just general guidelines. They will vary depending on how volt heavy/leaky or light you particular CPU is

If you leave it stock, the stock cooler will do
if you are shooting for around 4.5-4.6 the CE14 will do
coolers like the NH-D14, Silver Arrow, phanteks ph tc14pe will generally get you to 4.8 (if your CPU has it in it)
above that a bespoke Water cooler loop is in order
This assumes you are dealing with ambients in the 20-24c range


----------



## darkelixa

So its normal for an amd 8350 to idle between 30-50 and then go to 61-66 at load? Thats what my mates one in japan does


----------



## dmfree88

if your talking about the NH-C14 its actually a pretty decent cooler. If hes running dual fan he should be getting better temps then that at stock. Actually at stock he should be getting better results with just one fan in either position


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> if your talking about the NH-C14 its actually a pretty decent cooler. If hes running dual fan he should be getting better temps then that at stock.


Well there is no way to know. The OP has not provided any info on weather he is running stock frequency, volts, ambient temps
Thus my comments addressing all of those issues
Quote:


> That depends entirely on what you want to do with it. Light OC, Heavy OC?
> and what kind of ambients you have to begin with.....This assumes you are dealing with ambients in the 20-24c range


These are just general guidelines. They will vary depending on how volt heavy/leaky or light you particular CPU is
... what are we working with here?


----------



## darkelixa

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=35&lng=en

single fan noctua cooler, its summer in japan i believe he is running it all on stock volts so when it turbos its at 1.3 something. Gaming, rendering, streaming, benchmarking, some video recording at the same time of gaming


----------



## VectNDN

I have an 8350 running at more or less stock speeds (4033 mhz) as it is, you can leave the stock cooler on it no problem but it's a bit noisy, currently I have a Samurai ZZ Rev B cooler, which is small enough and far more silent.


----------



## iFreeStylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats great IFree. Good luck with the 5GHz+ push


Thanks, think i hit the limit at 4.3GHz with 1.344Vcore on my H60 core temps maxed out at 58C while socket temps hit 71C. i'll do some more tweaking when i get back from work. thinking about selling my H60 and FX 6300 to pick up a H90/H100 if it can fit in my case which i don't think the H100 can. My 120mm exhausts barely fits because of my CPU power card and my rams


----------



## Johny Boy

How much part does a motherboard plays while overclocking CPU to say 4.5~4.7 limit with enough cooling ?
Will a board like Asus M5A99Fx pro 2 provide stability to reach those level for say 4-5 hours at stretch then down clocking to stock level.
Pardon me for asking this here.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> How much part does a motherboard plays while overclocking CPU to say 4.5~4.7 limit with enough cooling ?
> Will a board like Asus M5A99Fx pro 2 provide stability to reach those level for say 4-5 hours at stretch then down clocking to stock level.
> Pardon me for asking this here.


most likely actually


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> most likely actually


You mean Asus's 99Fx pro v2 would provide stability over similar specified boards ( UD3H /Extreme 4/6 ).
Reason i am asking this is because i am planing to OC 8350 moderately on that particular board.


----------



## d1nky

AMD have just slashed prices on the 9590.... for anyone that's interested


----------



## darkelixa

Really , how much? My store only sells the 9370


----------



## d1nky

UK £300 just under half price

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jules/amd-orders-huge-price-cut-on-fx-9590-game-on/


----------



## darkelixa

Why the price cut? They bringing out a new fx line or something


----------



## d1nky

NO. according to the sauce it under performed and was over priced. hence the cut!

however this isn't the first of AMD things to be cut in price, the 7990 here was halved, 7950s are as low as £180 and I saw an 8350 for £135 after tax


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> NO. according to the sauce it under performed and was over priced. hence the cut!
> 
> however this isn't the first of AMD things to be cut in price, the 7990 here was halved, 7950s are as low as £180 and I saw an 8350 for £135 after tax


Hmm how much does it cost to ship from UK to the US?


----------



## darkelixa

Most amd 8350s are up to 235 here in aus, such a joke


----------



## By-Tor

Newegg had a combo sale that ended this past friday for the 8350 and Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 MB for $349. Making the 8350 $179 & the MB $169 roughly.

Mine will be here today..... YES!!!


----------



## darkelixa

.... those goods in aus are $444 + freight


----------



## Blackops_2

I would like to see the 9370 at 250$


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johny Boy*
> 
> You mean Asus's 99Fx pro v2 would provide stability over similar specified boards ( UD3H /Extreme 4/6 ).
> Reason i am asking this is because i am planing to OC 8350 moderately on that particular board.


as in that board will do 4.6 4.7 before vrms start throttling. The other boards you mentioned would work as well.. any clock higher than that you need a better board


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> AMD have just slashed prices on the 9590.... for anyone that's interested


this cpu is really looking like a money trap, does it exist some serious comparation with a 8350?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> this cpu is really looking like a money trap, does it exist some serious comparation with a 8350?


for that money id want it to perform better, i would like it so that 5.4ghz is easily achievable for water coolers









if that was guaranteed then i would sell my 8350 and get one of them


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for that money id want it to perform better, i would like it so that 5.4ghz is easily achievable for water coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was guaranteed then i would sell my 8350 and get one of them


sure... because without this , it still a simple 8350 over 400€.....without anykind of cooling:

"Please note, this CPU is sold without a CPU Cooler. Please be aware that as the TDP is 220W, a Corsair or Cooler Master Watercooling Closed-Loop CPU Cooler is advised as a minimum. Please only use 990FX chipset motherboards from GIGABYTE, MSI, ASUS or ASRock. Update to the latest motherboard BIOS."

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/AMD+%28Piledriver%29+FX-9590+4.70GHz+%285.00GHz+Turbo%29+Socket+AM3%2B+8-Core+Processor+-+OEM+?productId=56227


----------



## Johny Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> as in that board will do 4.6 4.7 before vrms start throttling. The other boards you mentioned would work as well.. any clock higher than that you need a better board


Thanks for answering it.
Cheers.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for that money id want it to perform better, i would like it so that 5.4ghz is easily achievable for water coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was guaranteed then i would sell my 8350 and get one of them


TBH when I saw the £300 I was thinking I could claim tax back and had thoughts about doing the same. just to test and see what the real story is.

and most of them reviews did have poor cpunb/ram/timings. where we tweak the hell out of the 8350 @ 5ghz they didn't.

was nearly lured into it tbh.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> TBH when I saw the £300 I was thinking I could claim tax back and had thoughts about doing the same. just to test and see what the real story is.
> 
> and most of them reviews did have poor cpunb/ram/timings. where we tweak the hell out of the 8350 @ 5ghz they didn't.
> 
> was nearly lured into it tbh.


you have a point there.. still dont think there would be much of a gain over what we already have..


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you have a point there.. still dont think there would be much of a gain over what we already have..


I know one single gain, and depends if its worth it to anyone else.

the gain would be (drum roll) not having to test hours/days getting to 5ghz but its just 2 clicks away


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I know one single gain, and depends if its worth it to anyone else.
> 
> the gain would be (drum roll) not having to test hours/days getting to 5ghz but its just 2 clicks away


you win on that one


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I know one single gain, and depends if its worth it to anyone else.
> 
> the gain would be (drum roll) not having to test hours/days getting to 5ghz but its just 2 clicks away


that takes the fun out of it, i think......ive spent countless hours tweaking everything lol

even when people say changing the other volts dont change a thing but it does

ive got [email protected] through tweaking alot of the other voltages

can boot into 5.4 with doing the same thing, and i couldnt never get it to boot previously


----------



## UncleBlitz

from their recommendations all is said: 4.7 ghz on closed loop or 5ghz on some cores .....nothing more or special , it s just the same we achieved....lol...the community did the testing for em for free on the 8350 and to thank the guys.... they gave you the same cpu but highly priced, without cooling and with a new tag/label...sad or funny? u pick


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> from their recommendations all is said: 4.7 ghz on closed loop or 5ghz on some cores .....nothing more or special , it s just the same we achieved....lol...the community did the testing for em for free on the 8350 and to thank the guys.... they gave you the same cpu but highly priced, without cooling and with a new tag/label...sad or funny? u pick


smart lol they got more moneys


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> from their recommendations all is said: 4.7 ghz on closed loop or 5ghz on some cores .....nothing more or special , it s just the same we achieved....lol...the community did the testing for em for free on the 8350 and to thank the guys.... they gave you the same cpu but highly priced, without cooling and with a new tag/label...sad or funny? u pick


like feers said, its a company and their motive is to make money (especially when 2 companies competing in the cpu market)

I respect AMD for this, and the move on dropping the price. I even think it was strategic!


----------



## nz3777

I dont think ill be overclcoking at all until I change this cooler and case~! Iam at 40 c at idol dont wanna risk it so ill just run stock until i get the parts in ( better safe then sorry ) right? It says so on the box this cpu cooler supports 160 w- I think not lol~


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> like feers said, its a company and their motive is to make money (especially when 2 companies competing in the cpu market)
> 
> I respect AMD for this, and the move on dropping the price. I even think it was strategic!


agreed create demand and intrigue drop price make money


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> ROFL....is this hobbits wool on the rad?
> 
> @Chopper: nice one! now u know what will happen if u cant get ur parents to stop smoking


Yeah that was actually custom made to match the feet and socks









But i looked it up for you and i have the results.
When i cant get my parents to stop smoking:
 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So its normal for an amd 8350 to idle between 30-50 and then go to 61-66 at load? Thats what my mates one in japan does


Must be very high ambient temps. Mine idles at about 30-35c with an h100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Most amd 8350s are up to 235 here in aus, such a joke


Cheapest here(Netherlands) is €171,80($230,67). Most expensive around €210($281,96).
Shouldn't complain if i were you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I dont think ill be overclcoking at all until I change this cooler and case~! Iam at 40 c at idol dont wanna risk it so ill just run stock until i get the parts in ( better safe then sorry ) right? It says so on the box this cpu cooler supports 160 w- I think not lol~


What is you load temp? Idle doesn't mean a thing.
I assume you have a high ambient temp?


----------



## nz3777

Ambient is around 50-60 f iam assuming, its kinda hot in the chicago area the last couple of days but hopefully soon summer is over I can put this thing through its passes~


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ambient is around 50-60 f iam assuming, its kinda hot in the chicago area the last couple of days but hopefully soon summer is over I can put this thing through its passes~


60f is 16c


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ambient is around 50-60 f iam assuming, its kinda hot in the chicago area the last couple of days but hopefully soon summer is over I can put this thing through its passes~


jeez I run at ambients at 70 to 75f and I thought I was cold


----------



## nz3777

Then no that wouldnt be possible. Hey what do i gotta do to join this club>? I tried to do validation but it said i need a newer version of cpuid, can someone please explain the steps to me? Sorry


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ambient is around 50-60 f iam assuming, its kinda hot in the chicago area the last couple of days but hopefully soon summer is over I can put this thing through its passes~


yeah you must have some issues going on. thats LOW ambient and HIGH temps. That cooler must really suck or something. Especially considering its rated for 160.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Then no that wouldnt be possible. Hey what do i gotta do to join this club>? I tried to do validation but it said i need a newer version of cpuid, can someone please explain the steps to me? Sorry


Download the new version of cpu-z:
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

and try again it should work. Rog is only released in 1.65, theres a new 1.66 version out. they dont allow validation without the newest.

plus i can barely read the picture but it looks like your using 1.61 so your falling behind anyways


----------



## nz3777

That picture i just submited that dosent mean anything? Dosent that prove i have it? Or i have to update it?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah you must have some issues going on. thats LOW ambient and HIGH temps. That cooler must really suck or something. Especially considering its rated for 160.
> Download the new version of cpu-z:
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
> 
> and try again it should work. Rog is only released in 1.65, theres a new 1.66 version out. they dont allow validation without the newest.
> 
> plus i can barely read the picture but it looks like your using 1.61 so your falling behind anyways


When you click on an image someone posted click on 'original' beneath the lower right corner of the image to display in full size.
Your welcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> That picture i just submited that dosent mean anything? Dosent that prove i have it? Or i have to update it?


Could be photo shopped.








Haha no. As far is i know you don't need proof to join the club. Just read the opening post on the thread I thought everything was explained there.









But is that a stable overclock? Voltage seems a bit low.
Can you post a screen with hwinfo64 open while doing a few runs of IBT on high or prime95?


----------



## Blackops_2

Really wish they would've made a TUF CPU-Z up to 1.65


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> That picture i just submited that dosent mean anything? Dosent that prove i have it? Or i have to update it?


its best to use the newest version anyways. Its likely to have bug fixes that are very important. Even if you upgrade to 1.65 and keep the rog skin you might still be able to validate. It wont let you validate without knowing that the bug fixes are in and showing proper numbers (otherwise its not "valid" numbers)


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I know one single gain, and depends if its worth it to anyone else.
> 
> the gain would be (drum roll) *not having to test hours/days getting to 5ghz but its just 2 clicks away*


are you joking? they told 4.7 ghz and i it had be a good improvement to be able to hit the famous 5.00ghz on all cores but i seriously doubt you can with the minimum recommended cooling (they told any closed loop)
i cant find any stress testing result on this chip @ 5.00ghz....imho u ll need the same amout of clicks and coolings upgrades than with a 8350....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> like feers said, its a company and their motive is to make money (especially when 2 companies competing in the cpu market)
> 
> I respect AMD for this, and the move on dropping the price. I even think it was strategic!


100% ok with their motivation (company fighting another and trying to make benefits)

but i m a lil surprised that they decided to rename the chip and to multiply its pricing by 4....(and recently to divide it by 2 +.+ ) they have always overpriced highest cpus (athlons & phenoms) though everyone was aware that a little OC on a cheapest PII (945/55/65) will seriously approach a 980....almost the same for athlons 6400...still the pricing was decent and they didnt change the "serie" number like they did here and infos wasnt so vague about the CPU coming from the same "family" or not...
i respect AMD too for several reasons (like allowing me to get a 8350 for less than 200€, or nice gpu s for less money ) but certainly not because they tryed to mistify us, it s new for me...i cant imagine how fraqd u should feel when you buy a cpu 1000 € and see it is priced @ the half 2 weeks later...


----------



## By-Tor

Finally after 4 years since my last upgrade I'm due... (FX-8350)

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_1981_zpsd30c1f3b.jpg.html

Taken at the Virginia War Museum


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Anyone using a H110?

can you give me the low down on the mounting dimensions? IE screw hole spacing.

thanks


----------



## bond32

Holy crap, cool pic! lol.

In other news, I will also be purchasing an 8350 likely this weekend. The 6300 just isn't enough for my bench-marking appetite









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040708


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Finally after 4 years since my last upgrade I'm due... (FX-8350)
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_1981_zpsd30c1f3b.jpg.html
> 
> Taken at the Virginia War Museum


u still have metal boxes in US ? i ve ordered a 8350 2 weeks ago and it came in a "poor" cardboard box....i thought metal was a limited serie for the launch


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Holy crap, cool pic! lol.
> 
> In other news, I will also be purchasing an 8350 likely this weekend. The 6300 just isn't enough for my bench-marking appetite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040708


Here's the MB shot. Post #5473..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/5470


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Anyone using a H110?
> 
> can you give me the low down on the mounting dimensions? IE screw hole spacing.
> 
> thanks


Obviously i dont have one but techpowerup says 20mm screw spacing:

http://www.techpowerup.com/178916/corsair-introduces-the-hydro-series-h110-and-h90-liquid-cpu-coolers.html

"The H110 fits cases with dual 140 mm top fan mounts and 20 mm screw spacing."


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Holy crap, cool pic! lol.
> 
> In other news, I will also be purchasing an 8350 likely this weekend. The 6300 just isn't enough for my bench-marking appetite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040708


why did ya buy the 6300 out if interest, if its people that advised against overkill, that's funny!

in other news I just scored a 6.08 wprime 32m but it locked up so I had to settle for a 6.13sec recorded.

I got the 6.08 on my phone tho


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Finally after 4 years since my last upgrade I'm due... (FX-8350)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_1981_zpsd30c1f3b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Taken at the Virginia War Museum


Shoulda shown it "de-lidded" would have been funny. Awesome pic though


----------



## d1nky

OH AND IN MORE BREAKING NEWS

RANGERJ1 HAS PURCHASED A 3930K AND RIVF

im a bit jealous tbh!


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey went sandy?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> why did ya buy the 6300 out if interest, if its people that advised against overkill, that's funny!
> 
> in other news I just scored a 6.08 wprime 32m but it locked up so I had to settle for a 6.13sec recorded.
> 
> I got the 6.08 on my phone tho


Just money, at the time. Was trying to cut costs as much as I could.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Obviously i dont have one but techpowerup says 20mm screw spacing:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/178916/corsair-introduces-the-hydro-series-h110-and-h90-liquid-cpu-coolers.html
> 
> "The H110 fits cases with dual 140 mm top fan mounts and 20 mm screw spacing."


eh.. no.. i need the distance from the first to the last mounting hole on each side. i've not found an answer for this one the web only crummy pictures that are blurry and only show the middle two holes with no measurement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> OH AND IN MORE BREAKING NEWS
> 
> RANGERJ1 HAS PURCHASED A 3930K AND RIVF
> 
> im a bit jealous tbh!


no breaking news, your about two days late. someone already posted about this

he might just be addicted to physics.. or a little birdy had a good suggest for him lol who knows


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, I just wanted to say I'm loving this H80i cooler. I have managed to stress test up to 4.7 so far from 4.4 with my 212 evo. And that's without my core temps ever breaking 50C over 10 maximum runs of IBT. (I was hitting 62c at 4.4) However I seem to have finally hit the voltage wall at 4.8. 1.44v was plenty to run 4.7ghz but anything above that seems like its gonna take some work. Either that or I possibly have hit my chips limit. I have never been able to get a screenshot or CPU-Z validation of 5.0 without a crash first.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> OH AND IN MORE BREAKING NEWS
> 
> RANGERJ1 HAS PURCHASED A 3930K AND RIVF
> 
> im a bit jealous tbh!


You keeping tabs on him or something? Bit stalkerish...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to say I'm loving this H80i cooler. I have managed to stress test up to 4.7 so far from 4.4 with my 212 evo. And that's without my core temps ever breaking 50C over 10 maximum runs of IBT. (I was hitting 62c at 4.4) However I seem to have finally hit the voltage wall at 4.8. 1.44v was plenty to run 4.7ghz but anything above that seems like its gonna take some work. Either that or I possibly have hit my chips limit. I have never been able to get a screenshot or CPU-Z validation of 5.0 without a crash first.


Awesome! If you can indeed run your chip 4.7Ghz at 1.44v, I must say you have a good chip, as I am able to run my FX 8350 at 4.7Ghz with 1.468v around there.

A few months time you'd be throwing away that H80i and going custom loop haha!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Awesome! If you can indeed run your chip 4.7Ghz at 1.44v, I must say you have a good chip, as I am able to run my FX 8350 at 4.7Ghz with 1.468v around there.
> 
> A few months time you'd be throwing away that H80i and going custom loop haha!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Awesome! If you can indeed run your chip 4.7Ghz at 1.44v, I must say you have a good chip, as I am able to run my FX 8350 at 4.7Ghz with 1.468v around there.
> 
> A few months time you'd be throwing away that H80i and going custom loop haha!


Ehh I don't think there's much of a point, I'm going to try again tomorrow but if my 8320 can't do 5.0 validation on 1.55v then the chip simply can't do it and there's no point to do a custom loop. Sad I know.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Finally after 4 years since my last upgrade I'm due... (FX-8350)
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_1981_zpsd30c1f3b.jpg.html
> 
> Taken at the Virginia War Museum


Cool.
You have some skills at taking pictures








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleBlitz*
> 
> u still have metal boxes in US ? i ve ordered a 8350 2 weeks ago and it came in a "poor" cardboard box....i thought metal was a limited serie for the launch


Yeah those were for VIP buyers only







jk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to say I'm loving this H80i cooler. I have managed to stress test up to 4.7 so far from 4.4 with my 212 evo. And that's without my core temps ever breaking 50C over 10 maximum runs of IBT. (I was hitting 62c at 4.4) However I seem to have finally hit the voltage wall at 4.8. 1.44v was plenty to run 4.7ghz but anything above that seems like its gonna take some work. Either that or I possibly have hit my chips limit. I have never been able to get a screenshot or CPU-Z validation of 5.0 without a crash first.


Care to share your full settings? NB/HT, ram, voltages. Multi/FSB


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ehh I don't think there's much of a point, I'm going to try again tomorrow but if my 8320 can't do 5.0 validation on 1.55v then the chip simply can't do it and there's no point to do a custom loop. Sad I know.


Thats true. But I must say I'm really pushing my H100i to its utter limit. It was good cooling my 1090T at 4Ghz, but it doesn't cut the cheese for the FX 8350 at 5Ghz, to the point where on a hot day(which is usually everyday here), I down clock to about 4.7-4.8 just so I don't start boiling the water in the H100i(exaggerate much?







)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Care to share your full settings? NB/HT, ram, voltages. Multi/FSB


All stock I suppose. Ram is a bit OC'd because I have both the multi and fsb upped to get to 4.7. Ram is 9-9-9-24 at 1700mhz I believe and I recall the HT was 2300 according to cpuz. I don't mess with NB, ram, or HT. My rig it dedicated to gaming and most of that stuff won't have much of an effect on FPS even if I OC it.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Thats true. But I must say I'm really pushing my H100i to its utter limit. It was good cooling my 1090T at 4Ghz, but it doesn't cut the cheese for the FX 8350 at 5Ghz, to the point where on a hot day(which is usually everyday here), I down clock to about 4.7-4.8 just so I don't start boiling the water in the H100i(exaggerate much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well I'm going to see what kind of volts I'm going to need for 4.8. I just have to laugh at my case now though. Whereas before it was all clean and nice looking on the outside, now it's got 3 fans on the outside and one of them is blowing into a big hole where the looking glass above where my side vent used to be. I had to knock it out to mount a vrm blowing fan.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well I'm going to see what kind of volts I'm going to need for 4.8. I just have to laugh at my case now though. Whereas before it was all clean and nice looking on the outside, now it's got 3 fans on the outside and one of them is blowing into a big hole where the looking glass above where my side vent used to be. I had to knock it out to mount a vrm blowing fan.


Haha! Sounds like you have a jet in the making. Your computer could probably lift off the ground should you decide to add more fans


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to say I'm loving this H80i cooler. I have managed to stress test up to 4.7 so far from 4.4 with my 212 evo. And that's without my core temps ever breaking 50C over 10 maximum runs of IBT. (I was hitting 62c at 4.4) However I seem to have finally hit the voltage wall at 4.8. 1.44v was plenty to run 4.7ghz but anything above that seems like its gonna take some work. Either that or I possibly have hit my chips limit. I have never been able to get a screenshot or CPU-Z validation of 5.0 without a crash first.


Work harder but you are reaching thermal limit..


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You keeping tabs on him or something? Bit stalkerish...


I watch him while he sleeps, what can I say lol

superpi 1M 13.821

d1nky @hwbot


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> All stock I suppose. Ram is a bit OC'd because I have both the multi and fsb upped to get to 4.7. Ram is 9-9-9-24 at 1700mhz I believe and I recall the HT was 2300 according to cpuz. I don't mess with NB, ram, or HT. My rig it dedicated to gaming and most of that stuff won't have much of an effect on FPS even if I OC it.


I don't know how Vishera's react to cpu-nb OC but with my Phenom 955 i gained a decent overal boost in performance when OCing the cpu-nb from 2000 to 2800-3000. Because that overclocks the overal communication between the ram etc.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I watch him while he sleeps, what can I say lol
> 
> *superpi 13.821*
> 
> d1nky @hwbot


thats only 1m lol

32 is where its at, come on man, im waiting for ya to beat me, my ass is getting cobwebs ive been there so long


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats only 1m lol
> 
> 32 is where its at, come on man, im waiting for ya to beat me, my ass is getting cobwebs ive been there so long


Which superpi are you guys using?


----------



## d1nky

I get to about loop 20 and crash, talk about stressing test... this ones a long one!

plus I been to the gym and raped that.. so kind of tired atm.

btw I got top spots for most other benches if that means anything to you lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Running the superpi 32m now I will take some screen shots who has the best superpi score?


----------



## d1nky

13 mins the time to beat


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Running the superpi 32m now I will take some screen shots who has the best superpi score?


13 mins and 26 seconds i think my score is

Good Luck


----------



## gertruude

delete pls


----------



## gertruude

dam u firefox


----------



## gertruude

delete please


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hmm lots of claims.. no screen shots..... i call bs


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm lots of claims.. no screen shots..... i call bs


I bs? lol not me...oh wait i said 26 seconds didnt i lol

well its 13 . 52









BS


----------



## KnownDragon

I guess I am not doing something right with this superpi. I am no where close to 13.52. Here is my screen shot sorry about the junk in the photo.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I guess I am not doing something right with this superpi. I am no where close to 13.52. Here is my screen shot sorry about the junk in the photo.


you need to be at 5.373ghz to get that high


----------



## KnownDragon

5.373 is hard for me to push on this 8320. I can boot it but can't stabilize it. I will stay with that score for a minute.


----------



## d1nky

done! hands down to gertie that's the toughest bench I know of...

btw win8 is banned from hwbot for the time being I believe


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to say I'm loving this H80i cooler. I have managed to stress test up to 4.7 so far from 4.4 with my 212 evo. And that's without my core temps ever breaking 50C over 10 maximum runs of IBT. (I was hitting 62c at 4.4) *However I seem to have finally hit the voltage wall at 4.8.* 1.44v was plenty to run 4.7ghz but anything above that seems like its gonna take some work. Either that or I possibly have hit my chips limit. I have never been able to get a screenshot or CPU-Z validation of 5.0 without a crash first.


yyyyyup. Saw that coming.









If you've still got thermal room at 4.8, then it's time to start overclocking other things.


----------



## nz3777

Question 4 u guys- Can i force more Mhz outta my Corsair 1600 mhz ramm? Says max voltage is 1.5 i have an option of taking it to 1700 mhz will it fry the memory if I go over 1.5 v? And is there even a point in doing this? Benafit wise i mean?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> done! hands down to gertie that's the toughest bench I know of...
> 
> btw win8 is banned from hwbot for the time being I believe


not bad lol i always said first to do 5.4ghz would beat me









congratz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Question 4 u guys- Can i force more Mhz outta my Corsair 1600 mhz ramm? Says max voltage is 1.5 i have an option of taking it to 1700 mhz will it fry the memory if I go over 1.5 v? And is there even a point in doing this? Benafit wise i mean?


i am not sure about corsairs but i run my gskills @ 1.7+v frequently.

by jedec standard the ram must be able withstand 1.95v i believe before experiencing immediate deterioration. gone are the days you pump 2.2V+ into your DDR2s..

and in all honest you really shouldn't need much of a voltage boost if your stick can do it. at least until you get too 2133mhz


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not bad lol i always said first to do 5.4ghz would beat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratz


I did have it 5.5ghz but there was little difference between scores, I think my 5.5ghz same settings got 1sec less than yours.

I tweaked it a bit dropped the speed and got that.

ive got a few more benches to run, I mean own, then maybe get on the 3D ones finally.

btw im leading the scores for h20 8350s LOL


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I did have it 5.5ghz but there was little difference between scores, I think my 5.5ghz same settings got 1sec less than yours.
> 
> I tweaked it a bit dropped the speed and got that.
> 
> ive got a few more benches to run, I mean own, then maybe get on the 3D ones finally.
> 
> *btw im leading the scores for h20 8350s LOL*


I held that spot for months its nothing major


----------



## nz3777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i am not sure about corsairs but i run my gskills @ 1.7+v frequently.
> 
> by jedec standard the ram must be able withstand 1.95v i believe before experiencing immediate deterioration. gone are the days you pump 2.2V+ into your DDR2s..
> 
> and in all honest you really shouldn't need much of a voltage boost if your stick can do it. at least until you get too 2133mhz


Helpful- Iam gonna give it a shot see how far i can push this garbege!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I held that spot for months its nothing major


I mean many scores, not one benchmark. only reason I started is because I couldn't get 24/7 that I wanted so thought of testing the limits. Plus im trying to get TPU active on hwbot - its a better site









I want to try beat my PB cinebench, hopefully get a 9.35.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*


Helpful- Iam gonna give it a shot see how far i can push this garbege!

ya, i'd say best bet would be to loosen timings a little every step of ram you go..

for example @ 2133 i can run 9-11-10-30-40 @1.72-1.73v (xmp is 11-11-11-30-40 @ 1.6v)

so using my xmp timings as an example i would try booting at 10-11-11-30-40, then if that works try booting at 11-10-11-30-40 and so on. to figure out which change will cause a non post first.

for me its the second number i need to raise first if i'm pumping up my speed here. also know as tRCD.

i'd be Leary of going over 1.57-1.60v for anything under 2000mhz without super tight timings. if my ram can't do 1866 under 1.57v i ditch the ram as its not likely going to run much better then its tested speed.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I mean many scores, not one benchmark. only reason I started is because I couldn't get 24/7 that I wanted so thought of testing the limits. Plus im trying to get TPU active on hwbot - its a better site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try beat my PB cinebench, hopefully get a 9.35.


Windows 7 powered and running at this going to attempt 32m superpi http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Windows 7 powered and running at this going to attempt 32m superpi http://valid.canardpc.com/2894566


wheres the voltage?! 1.1v LOL if that's what it takes for 5.3ghz the youre one lucky guy!

its not just about speed, the ram has to be tight as a nuns..... and the cpunb decent too


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wheres the voltage?! 1.1v LOL if that's what it takes for 5.3ghz the youre one lucky guy!
> 
> its not just about speed, the ram has to be tight as a nuns..... and the cpunb decent too


Well it looks like I have spoken too soon. I get to around loop 7 and it either puts not round or the whole system crashes. The vcore in bios is set to 1.65 so that was just a validation with the voltage low.


----------



## KnownDragon

results of what I could get at 5.292ghz before it would crash.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

has anyone experienced this?

i just re booted after some testing and HWinfo some how lost my CPU0 temp sensor..

highest it got during testing was 60.7*c. *confused* i'm gunna load up AOD after work see what it says for temps.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> yyyyyup. Saw that coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've still got thermal room at 4.8, then it's time to start overclocking other things.


Yea I knew the wall was coming I just didn't expect it to hit as high as 4.8 before I reached it. I'm trying 1.455v now so we will see if I can get it stable.


----------



## Deadboy90

Well there's good news and bad news. The good news is i finally managed to validate at 5.0 ghz!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2894607

Bad news is that I pushed all the way to 1.52v and still i'm getting freezing at 4.8 ghz and now for some reason I cant get stable again at 4.7 after completing 10 max IBT runs last night! What BS!


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well there's good news and bad news. The good news is i finally managed to validate at 5.0 ghz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894607
> 
> Bad news is that I pushed all the way to 1.52v and still i'm getting freezing at 4.8 ghz and now for some reason I cant get stable again at 4.7 after completing 10 max IBT runs last night! What BS!


Just about the same thing happened to me the other day. I was pushing for as high of an OC that I could get then went back to my old settings and it wasn't stable anymore.







I flashed back to an older bios and it cleared out my oc profiles and started again and it worked.







If not that then maybe resetting the CMOS would help...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well there's good news and bad news. The good news is i finally managed to validate at 5.0 ghz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894607
> 
> Bad news is that I pushed all the way to 1.52v and still i'm getting freezing at 4.8 ghz and now for some reason I cant get stable again at 4.7 after completing 10 max IBT runs last night! What BS!


I am still learning but I put my vcore to 1.55 push 5.0ghz with bsclk 200 and ht set at 2600 with nb set at 2200 and ram at xmp 1600 with llc off. I also will leave cool n quiet on and ci and thermal at auto try that just for poos and giggles maybe it helps.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well there's good news and bad news. The good news is i finally managed to validate at 5.0 ghz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894607
> 
> Bad news is that I pushed all the way to 1.52v and still i'm getting freezing at 4.8 ghz and now for some reason I cant get stable again at 4.7 after completing 10 max IBT runs last night! What BS!


4.7 or 4.8 prolly wasn't stable then. add more volts.


----------



## Vencenzo

If your having issues getting 4.8 stable at 1.52 vcore, try Cpu/nb @ 1.3 LLC high before you push vcore higher..
Especially if you can pass IBT with like %70 ram use, but fail at 100% (maximum).


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Anyone here running a H80i with their 8350? My buddy temporarily lent me his until my loop comes in, curious as to what kind of temps everyone is getting.


----------



## Deadboy90

Alright I'm getting pretty irritated. Last night I was able to do 10 runs of IBT on max at 4.7 ghz and 1.44. Today I can't even get 4.5 stable with 1.46v. What the hell is going on? It's like my whole system is degrading before my eyes. I tried resetting the CMOS and all power saving features are disabled.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alright I'm getting pretty irritated. Last night I was able to do 10 runs of IBT on max at 4.7 ghz and 1.44. Today I can't even get 4.5 stable with 1.46v. What the hell is going on? It's like my whole system is degrading before my eyes. I tried resetting the CMOS and all power saving features are disabled.


most with your combo need upwards of 1.55v to get 4.8 stable nice and proper. you need more volts.

durvelle, is one of the members that comes to mind(sorry if i spelt your name incorrect)

did you screen shot your 10 runs on IBT?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> most with your combo need upwards of 1.55v to get 4.8 stable nice and proper. you need more volts.
> 
> durvelle, is one of the members that comes to mind(sorry if i spelt your name incorrect)
> 
> did you screen shot your 10 runs on IBT?


Im not trying to get 4.8 iv given up on it, I simply don't think my chip can do it regardless of voltage. I'm just trying to get stable at 4.7 like i was last night but I keep having to dial back the clocks and up the voltage. I'm back to being at 4.4 ghz on 1.44v like i was with my 212 evo. I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## dmfree88

yeah maybe flail is right.

Maybe when you first did the runs it was a fluke? was it p95 stable? Cause I can get IBT to run while p95 wont, and i can get ibt to fail then re-run and seem to work fine (its rare but only when its close to stable) then fail again later.

Edit:

Also people have over-volted the crap out of those chips. You shouldnt be able to hurt it at 1.52. If it didn't overheat then that wasn't your problem. If people can get it to 6+ghz at 1.6v+ i dont think your gonna hurt it much so long as your in safe temps. I dont think your chip has a problem getting there its more your cooler if its not allowing it.

up the volts see what happens.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah maybe flail is right.
> 
> Maybe when you first did the runs it was a fluke? was it p95 stable? Cause I can get IBT to run while p95 wont, and i can get ibt to fail then re-run and seem to work fine (its rare but only when its close to stable) then fail again later.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also people have over-volted the crap out of those chips. You shouldnt be able to hurt it at 1.52. If it didn't overheat then that wasn't your problem. If people can get it to 6+ghz at 1.6v+ i dont think your gonna hurt it much so long as your in safe temps. I dont think your chip has a problem getting there its more your cooler if its not allowing it.
> 
> up the volts see what happens.


Ill give it another try but what makes me think my chip cant do 5.0 is the fact that I had to push my voltage all the way to 1.58v to get CPU-z validated at 5.0. And as soon as i did it crashed.

What happens is when i run IBT it just freezes within seconds or BSODS, the temps are fine (below 50C!) and I have a 120mm fan blowing on the vrms. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ill give it another try but what makes me think my chip cant do 5.0 is the fact that I had to push my voltage all the way to 1.58v to get CPU-z validated at 5.0. And as soon as i did it crashed.
> 
> What happens is when i run IBT it just freezes within seconds or BSODS, the temps are fine (below 50C!) and I have a 120mm fan blowing on the vrms. Any thoughts?


your chip is fine that is average. i have pushed my chip much farther and harder then you. 1.7+v
1.58 before vdrop is normal
@~5ghz
you very easily could of corrupted your os esp if you did a disc check i would try a reinstall


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Im not trying to get 4.8 iv given up on it, I simply don't think my chip can do it regardless of voltage. I'm just trying to get stable at 4.7 like i was last night but I keep having to dial back the clocks and up the voltage. I'm back to being at 4.4 ghz on 1.44v like i was with my 212 evo. I have never seen anything like this before.


I'm honestly NOT trying to be a real prick here.. (re reading posts etc)

without any kind of screens from IBT we can only shoot at the dark. Low gflops, negative results, any number of flukes could have happened.

in occasion such as yours, most just start at one again. work your way back up.

start posting screens when its not easy anymore and the community can help. in their own way they help LOL.

but i still stand by my statement. you likely need more volts to do what you are asking your computer to do.

you also might have toasted your thermal paste. doesn't hurt to reseat the cooler.

also, fwiw, my 8350 needs 1.46 +llc to get 4.7 stable, your chip should need more. if your board can even handle it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you very easily could of corrupted your os


i'm honestly lost count of the re installs of done because of corrupted OS OC's

speaking of which i've got to do one tomorrow.. HWinfo lost my cpu0 sensor some how...


----------



## dmfree88

gonna blow up your hard drive bsod'ing all day lol. That can happen if your having issues, hard drives do NOT like bsod or sudden resets, messes stuff up in your OS. but as mentioned you cant really over volt it if your temps arent too high your not gonna break it. theres just a gigantic wall right at 4.4 then again at 4.8 (chip depending) that require bigger jumps in volts to get past. MOAR POWA


----------



## Mega Man

LOL i have done that too.... so many installs..... i almost have the phone validation memorized..... seriously the number for microsofts activation saved in my phone...... they stopped doing it over the internet for me for some reason for a while... then started again....


----------



## Deadboy90

Went with a fresh install. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> LOL i have done that too.... so many installs..... i almost have the phone validation memorized..... seriously the number for microsofts activation saved in my phone...... they stopped doing it over the internet for me for some reason for a while... then started again....


Your cdkey got moved back down the "list" lol. After the first dozen times they got suspicious, then they realized it was just you everytime. lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well there's good news and bad news. The good news is i finally managed to validate at 5.0 ghz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894607
> 
> Bad news is that I pushed all the way to 1.52v and still i'm getting freezing at 4.8 ghz and now for some reason I cant get stable again at 4.7 after completing 10 max IBT runs last night! What BS!


Profiles dude, profiles.

Find stable -> make profile -> make new profile -> mess around.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey if I manage to get this stable near 4.8 Ill probobly update my FX vs Phenom thread.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Im running my 8350 stable at 4.8ghz and have 2 evga gtx660sc sli. Check my rig at bottom. Do you guys think that my psu could be a factor when it comes to oc my cpu or gpu´s?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Im running my 8350 stable at 4.8ghz and have 2 evga gtx660sc sli. Check my rig at bottom. Do you guys think that my psu could be a factor when it comes to oc my cpu or gpu´s?


Not too terrible but you will be cutting it close.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Im running my 8350 stable at 4.8ghz and have 2 evga gtx660sc sli. Check my rig at bottom. Do you guys think that my psu could be a factor when it comes to oc my cpu or gpu´s?


i doubt it. with my 2x7970 only would i trip ocp on extreme oc runs with both my gpu and cpu


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Im running my 8350 stable at 4.8ghz and have 2 evga gtx660sc sli. Check my rig at bottom. Do you guys think that my psu could be a factor when it comes to oc my cpu or gpu´s?


No you should be ok, unless the cpu is very old.
Although it will be close you should even be able to run it with an decent 600W unit.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alright I'm getting pretty irritated. Last night I was able to do 10 runs of IBT on max at 4.7 ghz and 1.44. Today I can't even get 4.5 stable with 1.46v. What the hell is going on? It's like my whole system is degrading before my eyes. I tried resetting the CMOS and all power saving features are disabled.


i have had 10 runs of IBT pass before and then run 20 passes the next day and it would fail. maybe your OC wasn't as stable as you thought it was?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Im running my 8350 stable at 4.8ghz and have 2 evga gtx660sc sli. Check my rig at bottom. Do you guys think that my psu could be a factor when it comes to oc my cpu or gpu´s?


you likely got a bit of head room 75-100w at most full out i would say


----------



## process

been playing around with this 8350 all day and got tired of trying to keep temps down. It's idling at around 40-44c. at 4600mhz my lowest temp was 68c! I'm running a khuler 920 loop, with fan profile on extreme and just don't knwo what else I can do to keep it cool.

What sort of idle temps are guys running? And any advice on how I can lower my temps?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> been playing around with this 8350 all day and got tired of trying to keep temps down. It's idling at around 40-44c. at 4600mhz my lowest temp was 68c! I'm running a khuler 920 loop, with fan profile on extreme and just don't knwo what else I can do to keep it cool.
> 
> What sort of idle temps are guys running? And any advice on how I can lower my temps?


I would tell you that from experience that 920 is not on right. My brother has that same cooler and cpu He can push upwards of 5+ghz. Something is not right there. maybe not enough tim.

He has his set up push pull configuration as an intake with an exhaust fan to take the warm air out.

Also do you have the chill software set up and using the profiles? His sounds like a helicopter w/o it.


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> been playing around with this 8350 all day and got tired of trying to keep temps down. It's idling at around 40-44c. at 4600mhz my lowest temp was 68c! I'm running a khuler 920 loop, with fan profile on extreme and just don't knwo what else I can do to keep it cool.
> 
> What sort of idle temps are guys running? And any advice on how I can lower my temps?


Idk man, But you've got to get those temps under control. you are 7c over the temperature threshold on that chip. I would say that idle is WAY too high, what are you running as far as voltages? Also, perhaps reseating the cooler on the chip with some high quality thermal paste might help.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> been playing around with this 8350 all day and got tired of trying to keep temps down. It's idling at around 40-44c. at 4600mhz my lowest temp was 68c! I'm running a khuler 920 loop, with fan profile on extreme and just don't knwo what else I can do to keep it cool.
> 
> What sort of idle temps are guys running? And any advice on how I can lower my temps?


Also you need to go here and these guys will help you out. http://www.overclock.net/t/990111/official-antec-k-hler-h2o-620-920-owners-club


----------



## Chopper1591

Just out of curiosity, how does the kuhler 920 compare against the h100?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does the kuhler 920 compare against the h100?


I don't know to be honest I only have the 620 and never have used a h100 but if you ask my brother he loves his 920 and doesn't see the purpose of a custom loop like mine. But I can add more rads to mine possibly even enough to not use fans.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how does the kuhler 920 compare against the h100?


920 is a thick 140mm rad IIRC (could be a 120)

h100 is a thin ish (27mm) 240mm x 120 mm rad.

I don't know for sure but i think the H100 has the edge in surface area


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> been playing around with this 8350 all day and got tired of trying to keep temps down. It's idling at around 40-44c. at 4600mhz my lowest temp was 68c! I'm running a khuler 920 loop, with fan profile on extreme and just don't knwo what else I can do to keep it cool.
> 
> What sort of idle temps are guys running? And any advice on how I can lower my temps?


re mount your cooler? that should be within the range that cooler is capable off.

if this doesn't work, lower your OC.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 920 is a thick 140mm rad IIRC (could be a 120)
> 
> h100 is a thin ish (27mm) 240mm x 120 mm rad.
> 
> I don't know for sure but i think the H100 has the edge in surface area


Oh i kinda thought the 920 was also a 240 rad. But it is actually a thick 120 rad.
In that case i think h100 takes the lead.


----------



## KnownDragon

http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cpu_cooler/kuhler-h2o-920/0-761345-77086-6.aspx Specs for the antech 920.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cpu_cooler/kuhler-h2o-920/0-761345-77086-6.aspx Specs for the antech 920.


dear lordy.. that is what they charge for that thing?

its got similar surface area to h100 with less fans. plus by most account a h100 will be cheaper.


----------



## Noviets

My chips seems to run 4.9ghz fine at 1.45 vcore and Very High LLC, even though it only puts my voltage to 1.47.

I could probably back it down a few mV and save me some heat, or go for 5ghz

Did I win?


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> dear lordy.. that is what they charge for that thing?
> 
> its got similar surface area to h100 with less fans. plus by most account a h100 will be cheaper.


http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-h100-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html

Manufacturer prices....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> My chips seems to run 4.9ghz fine at 1.45 vcore and Very High LLC, even though it only puts my voltage to 1.47.
> 
> I could probably back it down a few mV and save me some heat, or go for 5ghz
> 
> Did I win?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot


Real men do small FFTs.
Aint gonna happen with your temps


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-h100-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> Manufacturer prices....


my local stores are selling those at some serious discounts. something like 30-40$ after rebate and clearance


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my local stores are selling those at some serious discounts. something like 30-40$ after rebate and clearance


where are you at?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would tell you that from experience that 920 is not on right. My brother has that same cooler and cpu He can push upwards of 5+ghz. Something is not right there. maybe not enough tim.
> 
> He has his set up push pull configuration as an intake with an exhaust fan to take the warm air out.
> 
> Also do you have the chill software set up and using the profiles? His sounds like a helicopter w/o it.


OC-UK built my comp, so I trust the installation of the cooler. I had some problems on the software side of things, but so have many others. Got around this by ionstalling chillcontrol vi, which allows profile modifications, gives liquid temp, but doesnt display a cpu temp figure, only graph. Likewise without these drivers installed, its super loud ruinning at I believe 100%!

Using HWinfo64 I'm getting idle temps of 40c. Theres talks of not trusting these readings here
transported my rig to saudi where outside temps can hit mid 50+. In my room the aircon is pretty much always set to 16c, but with windows and doors open, it's still going to be hotter than in many other countries. Maybe this has an affect.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lagpirate*
> 
> Idk man, But you've got to get those temps under control. you are 7c over the temperature threshold on that chip. I would say that idle is WAY too high, what are you running as far as voltages? Also, perhaps reseating the cooler on the chip with some high quality thermal paste might help.


This was a run on a voltage of 1.368750
Temps got to 65c before I stopped it. unsure of true readings I also ran core temp. Core temp only shows cpu0 at decent temps. HWinfo agrees with coretemp on cpu0 readings. But cpu readings are crazily high. Anyone knwo what's the diff here? Which cpu reading should I be using - 0 or cpu?

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/tmp11.jpg.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> This was a run on a voltage of 1.368750
> Temps got to 65c before I stopped it. unsure of true readings I also ran core temp. Core temp only shows cpu0 at decent temps. HWinfo agrees with coretemp on cpu0 readings. But cpu readings are crazily high. Anyone knwo what's the diff here? Which cpu reading should I be using - 0 or cpu?


Cpu 0 is your core/package temp

if u r on air then i wouldnt go above 62C

ignore cpu temp really, unless its skyhigh

its generally 10C above what your cpu 0 will be


----------



## process

lol ffs I been running clocks and stress tests all day trying to get cpu below 60 when all along I should've been reading cpu0









if cpu0 is core package & 62c is threshold, what is cpu and its limit?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> lol ffs I been running clocks and stress tests all day trying to get cpu below 60 when all along I should've been reading cpu0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if cpu0 is core package & 62c is threshold, what is cpu and its limit?


they say its around 90(tdp limit on core temp is 90 anyhow) but i don t think youll see it that hot







or you shouldnt







most ive had socket temps is 80C lol during 1 benchmark

just keep an eye on that core temp, just forget the socket unless its20C difference then Houston we got a problem


----------



## Darklyric

Hey anyone else play bf3 here with their 8 and see its using all 8 cores now? I mean i closed every background process too so i know its bf3 and i guess 13.8cat changed something.


----------



## process

Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!

while here...do you knwo what T2 is under asus rog?

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/temp1.jpg.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!
> 
> while here...do you knwo what T2 is under asus rog?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/temp1.jpg.html


i should think that this is your vrm temp, its generally 75C full load as it is on yours









you could buy a spot fan for the motherboard to get some cooling in there

edit

thanks for the rep, its good to know people are still out there that rep


----------



## bond32

Northbridge/VRM temp


----------



## Darklyric

Ouch thats high man my sabekitty runs at like 47-42 benching and primecoin mining.... and like 38 multi boxing bf3 and c3 and tr lol...i think theres a Tim issue


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> UK £300 just under half price
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jules/amd-orders-huge-price-cut-on-fx-9590-game-on/


Still overpriced. Not worth more than $240-$250. It has no difference in technology, just a highlybinned chip. Doesnt do well
For water overclocking from the little feedback on the net.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my local stores are selling those at some serious discounts. something like 30-40$ after rebate and clearance


Ohh wow. That is a steal. Buy 10 sets and start selling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!
> 
> while here...do you knwo what T2 is under asus rog?
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/temp1.jpg.html


+1 for the vrm. As that is generally the higher temp in the system.
Yep go for the spotcool 100. Works pretty good i heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i should think that this is your vrm temp, its generally 75C full load as it is on yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could buy a spot fan for the motherboard to get some cooling in there
> 
> edit
> 
> thanks for the rep, its good to know people are still out there that rep


I feel you. I kinda work my ass of here sometimes for people with like 4 reps.









Too bad we can't remind people of the reps. Because that is kinda the same as asking for reps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ohh wow. That is a steal. Buy 10 sets and start selling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for the vrm. As that is generally the higher temp in the system.
> Yep go for the spotcool 100. Works pretty good i heard.
> I feel you. I kinda work my ass of here sometimes for people with like 4 reps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't remind people of the reps. Because that is kinda the same as asking for reps


I dont mind really if i dont get one lol,

all i wanted was 35 so i can start selling parts this year


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> where are you at?


Ontario Near Toronto

http://www.canadacomputers.com/search_result.php?pagePos=0&keywords=&manu=ANTEC&search=1&ccid=135&cPath=8_135&x=38&y=10


----------



## bond32

I need rep too, going to try to sell my Swiftech h220 kit as I am making large upgrades. Figured the OCN community should get dibs over ebay as it is hard to get for us Americans.


----------



## Darklyric

Why did they stop selling them in the us anyway?


----------



## bond32

Patient issues with Cool-it or whoever makes all the AIO cooling system pumps


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont mind really if i dont get one lol,
> 
> all i wanted was 35 so i can start selling parts this year


I thought it was only 25 rep man I have a far way to go


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I thought it was only 25 rep man I have a far way to go


nope its 35


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont mind really if i dont get one lol,
> 
> all i wanted was 35 so i can start selling parts this year


I like the flames







lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Guys I need your help, I had only been using core temp and never used the hwinfo64 but if you look at the Auxiliary the max temp freaks me out. I have no idea what this temp is for. Asrock 990extreme 4 board.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I need your help, I had only been using core temp and never used the hwinfo64 but if you look at the Auxiliary the max temp freaks me out. I have no idea what this temp is for. Asrock 990extreme 4 board.


Personally I think you should not worry too much. The reading tends to jump sometimes maybe due to an anomaly or some interference. Last night while idling, my NB/VRM reading hit 215c. I was like, meh, cos I know that was not the actual temperature cos I saw it jump to 215c then back down to 60c


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Personally I think you should not worry too much. The reading tends to jump sometimes maybe due to an anomaly or some interference. Last night while idling, my NB/VRM reading hit 215c. I was like, meh, cos I know that was not the actual temperature cos I saw it jump to 215c then back down to 60c


I get those a lot especially after FSB OCing.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I get those a lot especially after FSB OCing.


Thing is, I have 0 OC on FSB. It remains stock at 200Mhz. I got my chip to 5Ghz solely on multiplier at 25


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Personally I think you should not worry too much. The reading tends to jump sometimes maybe due to an anomaly or some interference. Last night while idling, my NB/VRM reading hit 215c. I was like, meh, cos I know that was not the actual temperature cos I saw it jump to 215c then back down to 60c


+rep Apparently it is caused by a sensor that my motherboard doesn't have and is a combined sensor reading of two sensors a bug that hwinfo has according to the research so far.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> lol ffs I been running clocks and stress tests all day trying to get cpu below 60 when all along I should've been reading cpu0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if cpu0 is core package & 62c is threshold, what is cpu and its limit?
> 
> 
> 
> they say its around 90(tdp limit on core temp is 90 anyhow) but i don t think youll see it that hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you shouldnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most ive had socket temps is 80C lol during 1 benchmark
> 
> just keep an eye on that core temp, just forget the socket unless its20C difference then Houston we got a problem
Click to expand...

Isn't the socket temp's thermal limit 70C?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Isn't the socket temp's thermal limit 70C?


Socket threshold for temps really depends on board's quality in my opinion. I have pushed to almost 80c on socket, but obviously for a short while, and it still runs fine. The main one to watch for is the CORE temp of your 83XX, i.e not above 62c for an extended period of time.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Patient issues with Cool-it or whoever makes all the AIO cooling system pumps


Correction. The plaintiff is Asetek, the OEM for Corsair and a few other brands.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would tell you that from experience that 920 is not on right. My brother has that same cooler and cpu He can push upwards of 5+ghz. Something is not right there. *maybe not enough tim.
> *
> He has his set up push pull configuration as an intake with an exhaust fan to take the warm air out.
> 
> Also do you have the chill software set up and using the profiles? His sounds like a helicopter w/o it.


i dont know ANY time this has ever been a problem. too much tim..... plently .... too little .... not very often ( BOLD )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!
> 
> while here...do you knwo what T2 is under asus rog?
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/temp1.jpg.html


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?9339-Crosshair-V-NB-Temperature-Sensor


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok something is definitely wrong here.



That was taken seconds before i got a freeze up. Whats going on here?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok something is definitely wrong here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken seconds before i got a freeze up. Whats going on here?


Isit just a freeze up or is there a BSOD?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Isit just a freeze up or is there a BSOD?


That time it was a freeze up but I've also had a BSOD happen too.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> That time it was a freeze up but I've also had a BSOD happen too.


Hmm...do you get the same thing when on stock? Or only just for this specific clock?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Hmm...do you get the same thing when on stock? Or only just for this specific clock?


It seems like its anything over 4.4-4.5. I can run my OC at those levels and 1.44v all day long but 4.6 is iffy and over that is causing these issues. I don't get problems like that on stock either. And just to clarify, all power saving options are disabled, and LLC is as high as it will go. Hey wait... I'm going to play with the LLC settings a bit. I know when I set them too high they cause freezes so maybe if I lower them even more i can solve my problem. I'll try it tomarrow.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok something is definitely wrong here.
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken seconds before i got a freeze up. Whats going on here?


And I agree too high a LLC can have that effect, so I have read from others. Another thing GET RID OF HWMONITOR AND GET HWiNFO64 or 32. Hwmonitor was causing BSOD with a lot of vishera users, could be coincidence but I have yet to see anyone have issue with HWiNFO.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And I agree too high a LLC can have that effect, so I have read from others. Another thing GET RID OF HWMONITOR AND GET HWiNFO64 or 32. Hwmonitor was causing BSOD with a lot of vishera users, could be coincidence but I have yet to see anyone have issue with HWiNFO.


why is hwmonitor causing BSOD's, i fail to believe that lol I used hwmonitor for months with no problems....people love to blame software rather than the lack of their overclocking knowledge,

like the prime95 saga, i personally dont have a problem with prime95, but some struggle with it

i only changed to hwinfo64 because the voltage values in hwmonitor are off


----------



## d1nky

people tend to forget that instability causes BSODs, lock ups, freezes, hangs, glitches, strange shut down behaviour, strange start-up behaviour, failed start ups, poor performance and etc


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why is hwmonitor causing BSOD's, i fail to believe that lol I used hwmonitor for months with no problems....people love to blame software rather than the lack of their overclocking knowledge,
> 
> like the prime95 saga, i personally dont have a problem with prime95, but some struggle with it
> 
> i only changed to hwinfo64 because the voltage values in hwmonitor are off


I have never actually used it, hence why I said read that from others. Besides CPUid is Intel based and that could be a factor to a small degree. Something about these bulldozer/piledriver chips seems mystical to programmers.


----------



## process

wanted to see how far I could stably go with only multiplier. FSB was killing me.
took it to 4700 @1.38v but temps were bordering 61/62 so dropped to 4600 @1.35v

ran prime95 for 20 mins where for the most part temps were around 58c. I came back after 10 or so mins to see temps hitting 61. On a Khuler 920 loop, are these temps safe? Especially vrm hitting 80?

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46at61.jpg.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> wanted to see how far I could stably go with only multiplier. FSB was killing me.
> took it to 4700 @1.38v but temps were bordering 61/62 so dropped to 4600 @1.35v
> 
> ran prime95 for 20 mins where for the most part temps were around 58c. I came back after 10 or so mins to see temps hitting 61. On a Khuler 920 loop, are these temps safe? Especially vrm hitting 80?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46at61.jpg.html


gaming mostly?

i wouldnt worry, thats 100% full load temp

you not going to be hitting that all the time are you?

Like i said to someone yesterday i think, you can always buy a spotfan for the vrms


----------



## KnownDragon

I would go with Gert on this one. Just don't set the priority level to high and you should be fine.


----------



## bond32

Oh man! Ordered the 8350 and my XSPC kit! Major upgrades incoming...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh man! Ordered the 8350 and my XSPC kit! Major upgrades incoming...


which kit did you go with?


----------



## process

ye mostly for gaming... I think the most demanding of games I'm playing now is Arma3. Computer stuff in Saudi is pretty basic, so I'll have to be getting 1 of those spot fans fedexed in. Wouldn't even know where to put it though lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye mostly for gaming... I think the most demanding of games I'm playing now is Arma3. Computer stuff in Saudi is pretty basic, so I'll have to be getting 1 of those spot fans fedexed in. *Wouldn't even know where to put it though* lol.


if u stick your rig in your sig we would tell you


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> which kit did you go with?


RX240 raystorm with the D5 pump. Going with 1/2 ID tubing lol, should be interesting...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> which kit did you go with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX240 raystorm with the D5 pump. Going with 1/2 ID tubing lol, should be interesting...
Click to expand...

I hope to be adding an EX 360 into the mix soon!


----------



## bond32

Nice... I was strongly considering the EX as I have sp120 fans going on it, but changed my mind and just went with the RX. I also have a swiftech 320 with high fpi so should be very good temps.

Also ordered an EVGA power supply.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> RX240 raystorm with the D5 pump. Going with 1/2 ID tubing lol, should be interesting...


in that build you already got 2 x 240 rads?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> in that build you already got 2 x 240 rads?


Already have one 360 rad, a swiftech just sitting on my desk. When the new stuff comes in ill have the RX240 and the swiftech 360 in the loop.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well I have the Raystorm block, D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo V2, 1/2" tubing, and two 120mm radiators made for laser cooling.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






If you look real close you will see what I ordered and what I received no complaints. I think if I had better radiators my temps might be better but my temps rarely and I mean rarely go over 30 unless I am stress testing. 8c - 24c on the normal load.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Already have one 360 rad, a swiftech just sitting on my desk. When the new stuff comes in ill have the RX240 and the swiftech 360 in the loop.


meh, try and mod all the rads in there!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok something is definitely wrong here.
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken seconds before i got a freeze up. Whats going on here?


negative results = not stable

you need more volts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> meh, try and mod all the rads in there!


mmm more rads never can have too much cooling


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> mmm more rads never can have too much cooling


im thinking of adding another for the hell of it.

360 + 240 + 240 on the cpu but that will include a gpu when I decide what im doing with gfx


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im thinking of adding another for the hell of it.
> 
> 360 + 240 + 240 on the cpu but that will include a gpu when I decide what im doing with gfx


one thing Im unsure about is how do you tell if your pump is strong enough to handle all the rads


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im thinking of adding another for the hell of it.
> 
> 360 + 240 + 240 on the cpu but that will include a gpu when I decide what im doing with gfx


what is your temp now with the xspc kit?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> one thing Im unsure about is how do you tell if your pump is strong enough to handle all the rads


well if the flow is fast then its cool, if its slow as hell then houston u need more suck(10$ love u long time)


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> one thing Im unsure about is how do you tell if your pump is strong enough to handle all the rads


I think its on the limit with the GTX 360 black ice xtreme, because thats twice as restrictive than most. plus I got a 240ml res beneath the res/pump. and several tights bends in the hose as well as 7/16th hose (didn't have the fittings) but I could add a pump under my 240ml res if wanted. and tbh the 240 single chamber rads aren't restrictive at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> what is your temp now with the xspc kit?


depends on the ambients tbh, I was just running prime at 4.88ghz 1.53v and core hit 45*c after 25+ mins with 25*c ambients.

edit: well I just played an hour of BF3 on 4991mhz 1.56v and with my case sealed had 46*c and that is sealed tight! like zero airflow


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I think its on the limit with the GTX 360 black ice xtreme, because thats twice as restrictive than most. plus I got a 240ml res beneath the res/pump. and several tights bends in the hose as well as 7/16th hose
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (didn't have the fittings) but I could add a pump under my 240ml res if wanted. and th the 240 single chamber rads aren't restrictive at all.
> depends on the ambients tbh, I was just running prime at 4.88ghz 1.53v and core hit 45*c after 25+ mins with 25*c ambients
> 
> 
> .


may i ask why u went 1/6th and not 1/2"?

flow is more restrictive in the smaller hose, i bought 716th's but soon changed to 1/2"


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> one thing Im unsure about is how do you tell if your pump is strong enough to handle all the rads


This guide should help you. I think my pump has headroom for 13feet of hose subtract the block and two rads and I should be down to 10-11 feet. http://www.overclock.net/t/1108918/what-can-my-pump-handle-a-guide


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> This guide should help you. I think my pump has headroom for 13feet of hose subtract the block and two rads and I should be down to 10-11 feet. http://www.overclock.net/t/1108918/what-can-my-pump-handle-a-guide


cheers for that, looks a good read

+rep!


----------



## KnownDragon

Ty Gert but right now, I hate my mail man. I imagine he has my parts and is just holding them for another day of sick pleasure.


----------



## d1nky

ive got 1/2 - 3/4 monsoons on 1/2 hose. but didn't get any fittings when I got the case and extras ( wanted to work out angles etc)

so I used my xspc 1/2 barbs on 7/16 hose

then it turned out the loop went ok, so haven't altered it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Ty Gert but right now,
> 
> *I hate my mail man. I imagine he has my parts and is just holding them for another day of sick pleasure*.


This sounds so wrong, btw i was a postman


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive got 1/2 - 3/4 monsoons on 1/2 hose. but didn't get any fittings when I got the case and extras ( wanted to work out angles etc)
> 
> so I used my xspc 1/2 barbs on 7/16 hose
> 
> then it turned out the loop went ok, so haven't altered it.


monsoons over priced







good if ya can afford it









i only got fatter barbs on my 1/2" hose

but i have some screwin hose fasteners on so i dont bother about leaks









they are ugly though i think a quid for 20







so good at their job though


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> monsoons over priced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good if ya can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only got fatter barbs on my 1/2" hose
> 
> but i have some screwin hose fasteners on so i dont bother about leaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are ugly though i think a quid for 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so good at their job though


must fight th urge to spend money now lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> must fight th urge to spend money now lol


All i got to do now is save up for xmas and hope steamroller is gonna hit, if not then my son is buggered for his pc









id have to buy him a 6300 lol


----------



## gertruude

what are these like? ram


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what are these like? ram


good gob the latency


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> good gob the latency


ok smartarse

same site so choose me a set


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ok smartarse
> 
> same site so choose me a set


those ripjaws are likely a touch better then my ram.

but these seem to be the lowest latency on that site.(for that speed)

http://www.cclonline.com/product/99976/PV38G213C1K/Desktop-Memory/Patriot-Viper-3-Series-8192MB-Memory-Kit-2x4096MB-PC3-17000-2133MHz-DDR3-SDRAM-Non-ECC-UDIMM-Black-Mamba-Edition/RAM0811/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive got 1/2 - 3/4 monsoons on 1/2 hose. but didn't get any fittings when I got the case and extras ( wanted to work out angles etc)
> 
> so I used my xspc 1/2 barbs on 7/16 hose
> 
> then it turned out the loop went ok, so haven't altered it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monsoons over priced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good if ya can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they are sooooo pretty with Bitspower fittings...
Click to expand...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> negative results = not stable
> 
> you need more volts.


Dude I really don't think it's the voltage. Ill crank it all the way to 1.55v and run it again if it will make you happy. But 4.7ghz shouldn't require voltage like that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ok smartarse
> 
> same site so choose me a set


http://www.cclonline.com/product/99976/PV38G213C1K/Desktop-Memory/Patriot-Viper-3-Series-8192MB-Memory-Kit-2x4096MB-PC3-17000-2133MHz-DDR3-SDRAM-Non-ECC-UDIMM-Black-Mamba-Edition/RAM0811/

yes?

not sure how good of clocker it would be though.. those are top tier from patriot.. never by patriot midrange if you want to oc em


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/99976/PV38G213C1K/Desktop-Memory/Patriot-Viper-3-Series-8192MB-Memory-Kit-2x4096MB-PC3-17000-2133MHz-DDR3-SDRAM-Non-ECC-UDIMM-Black-Mamba-Edition/RAM0811/
> 
> yes?
> 
> not sure how good of clocker it would be though.. those are top tier from patriot.. never by patriot midrange if you want to oc em


they dont have it instock lol

on the site where it says by stock, make sure they say pick up now


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they dont have it instock lol
> 
> on the site where it says by stock, make sure they say pick up now


or http://www.cclonline.com/product/94511/GET38GB2133C10ADC/Desktop-Memory/GeIL-EVO-TWO-8192MB-Memory-Kit-2x4096MB-/RAM0708/

Sold out >< girr

but you know the mojority of ram is not in store now

And their selection sucks... prices are high too

well not 100% on pricing but that is still a good 15 to 40 higher than us for most of those kits I thought gb had bit better prices


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> or http://www.cclonline.com/product/94511/GET38GB2133C10ADC/Desktop-Memory/GeIL-EVO-TWO-8192MB-Memory-Kit-2x4096MB-/RAM0708/
> 
> Sold out >< girr
> 
> but you know the mojority of ram is not in store now
> 
> And their selection sucks... prices are high too
> 
> well not 100% on pricing but that is still a good 15 to 40 higher than us for most of those kits I thought gb had bit better prices


They are cheap compared to alot of places in uk dude lol

i like ccl, scan.co.uk and overclockers but they are pricey


----------



## d1nky

at gertie I got those ripjaws 2133mhz cl11 but they can do cl10s 1.7v

i paid £50 for 8gb, aria i think it was!

and yea i got to get another pack of hose and monsoons and maybe a couple angled fittings, but cant be arsed!


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if u stick your rig in your sig we would tell you


Done







took fkin ages!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> They are cheap compared to alot of places in uk dude lol
> 
> i like ccl, scan.co.uk and overclockers but they are pricey


your right I forgot how much vat really is.. even though I deal with it on a daily


----------



## process

errrm..just did it but not showing... spose I gotta gotta set it to show eh


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> at gertie I got those ripjaws 2133mhz cl11 but they can do cl10s 1.7v
> 
> i paid £50 for 8gb, aria i think it was!
> 
> and yea i got to get another pack of hose and monsoons and maybe a couple angled fittings, but cant be arsed!


that makes me appreciate my ram more woot... there still is one tier higher for the crucials.. the tracers are top tier but asthetics (sp)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> They are cheap compared to alot of places in uk dude lol
> 
> i like ccl, scan.co.uk and overclockers but they are pricey


if you go cas 11 get these

http://www.cclonline.com/product/102375/KHX24C11T3K2/8X/Desktop-Memory/Kingston-HyperX-Beast-8GB-2400MHZ-DDR3-CL11-DIMM-KIT-OF-2-/RAM0823/


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Dude I really don't think it's the voltage. Ill crank it all the way to 1.55v and run it again if it will make you happy. But 4.7ghz shouldn't require voltage like that.


a 8350 wouldn't, your rig states you've got a 8320.

another thing is unless you bought a new board with your cooler, you board can't handle it either.

Vrm on those M5A97 boards suck.

or you can PM durvelle and ask him what his settings are like i mentioned about 5 posts ago.

he is using the same board and processor with a custom loop.

are those the same results you were getting when you "passed"?

negative results are not good.

if your nearing your thermal limit and your still getting negatives.. guess what your set up can't handle that OC...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took fkin ages!


right, Spot Fan

you screw this into motherboard holes and make sure it stretches over the area to the left of where your cpu goes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Soz for the graphics


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> right, Spot Fan
> 
> you screw this into motherboard holes and make sure it stretches over the area to the left of where your cpu goes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soz for the graphics


+1 on the paint skillzzz










Goody...
Look what i got back from Corsair today









Just gotta love Corsair service. Had sent the psu in this monday and got a new one this morning








This looks like a revision. I had the HX750W which is discontinued. Anybody know the difference?

Old one was:


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> right, Spot Fan
> 
> you screw this into motherboard holes and make sure it stretches over the area to the left of where your cpu goes
> 
> Soz for the graphics


Grand job... will hunt down a company that'll fedex/dhl/ups it.
Not long back from a 'computer mall like area' in Riyadh, Saudi and I didn't think theyd have any spot fans. Didnt have memory coolers either. Went there a fer months back looking for an active mini dp to hdmi/dvi adapter and nope...had to have it shipped in

anyway thanks again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> +1 on the paint skillzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goody...
> Look what i got back from Corsair today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta love Corsair service. Had sent the psu in this monday and got a new one this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a revision. I had the HX750W which is discontinued. Anybody know the difference?
> 
> Old one was:


EDIT: said something then was wrong.. still trying to see

The moved 2 of the power connectors so there are only 2 rows

everything else seems to be the same (at least spec wise) most likely a newer revision with slightly better delivery or small modification to enhance perform/stability but that is a guess


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> EDIT: said something then was wrong.. still trying to see
> 
> The moved 2 of the power connectors so there are only 2 rows
> 
> everything else seems to be the same (at least spec wise) most likely a newer revision with slightly better delivery or small modification to enhance perform/stability but that is a guess


Sharp eye. Hadn't noticed the power connector layout. Don't know if it will be better tho.
I think maybe some small tweaks to enhance efficiency. Well even if it is all the same except the connectors it will be a great psu.








With some luck i will also have my repaired motherboard back tomorrow. Let's just hope that it fixes the reboot issues I had.

Almost everything is brand new now so it highly think the problem will be gone. Only the ram and hdd are not new (something like 2 years old).


----------



## richie_2010

The new one is gold rated the latter was silver or bronze


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> The new one is gold rated the latter was silver or bronze


Ohh you are right









Didn't saw that. I see it on the picture i posted. Says silver.

+1 to you sir


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> EDIT: said something then was wrong.. still trying to see
> 
> The moved 2 of the power connectors so there are only 2 rows
> 
> everything else seems to be the same (at least spec wise) most likely a newer revision with slightly better delivery or small modification to enhance perform/stability but that is a guess


Sweet, congratz its a good psu. I think it will serve you well.







Myself is a corsair psu fantast








I have had my corsair 500w for quite some time now and now its in gf´s/htpc rig instead!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I wonder if it is easier and the vcore would be lower if i clock just by multiplier? Now i have my cpu at 4.81ghz combined fsb and multiplier. It would be worth a shot to try just by fsb but i want my nb and ht clocked and they wont be if i just run by multiplier! Well brb i will try just multiplier now and soon come back with results after some benching and tweaking


----------



## nakoni47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read your guide (after I had gotten to the point I am at now.) And I got similar settings to you. I'm currently at 140% cpu current. I find a lot of these Digi+ settings difficult to understand. I am trying to get 5GHz stable and I am nearly there. Just struggling with thermals I think, because the socket temps reach 70c and the CPU throttles. Will any of the Digi+ settings help me reduce the socket temp without effecting stability? CPU Phase control, CPU Power Response Control, CPU Power Duty Control, VRM Fixed Frequency mode and CPU Thermal Control? What are these how do they help me? Also VDDA voltage does not seem to be making much of a difference where I set it between 2.4-2.6.
> 
> Also I saw a poster above was getting 100 Giga FLOPS at 4.8 using IBT but I am only getting around 90 @ 5GHz.? Whats gone wrong here?


Try placing a fan over your nb and sb heatsink this speed my throttling issues.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Sweet, congratz its a good psu. I think it will serve you well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself is a corsair psu fantast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had my corsair 500w for quite some time now and now its in gf´s/htpc rig instead!


Yeah corsair's are massive quality.
I have used Corsair for quiet some time.
This one wasn't a buy from me. I had it replaced because or warranty. I had a long contact form session with the tech guy about reboot issues while gaming and he gave me the possibility to try out a new psu as i didn't had an spare one by hand







. He said he would make an RMA number so i could rule out if the was the psu or not. That is service at its best if u ask me.

I had an 520w before which i used for like 7 years or so and was still rocking strong. But too small for today's machines, so sold it and went for the 750.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I wonder if it is easier and the vcore would be lower if i clock just by multiplier? Now i have my cpu at 4.81ghz combined fsb and multiplier. It would be worth a shot to try just by fsb but i want my nb and ht clocked and they wont be if i just run by multiplier! Well brb i will try just multiplier now and soon come back with results after some benching and tweaking


It's always worth the try. Myself i always go by multi and maybe fine tune when needed to push the extra performance out of it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read your guide (after I had gotten to the point I am at now.) And I got similar settings to you. I'm currently at 140% cpu current. I find a lot of these Digi+ settings difficult to understand. I am trying to get 5GHz stable and I am nearly there. Just struggling with thermals I think, because the socket temps reach 70c and the CPU throttles. Will any of the Digi+ settings help me reduce the socket temp without effecting stability? CPU Phase control, CPU Power Response Control, CPU Power Duty Control, VRM Fixed Frequency mode and CPU Thermal Control? What are these how do they help me? Also VDDA voltage does not seem to be making much of a difference where I set it between 2.4-2.6.
> 
> Also I saw a poster above was getting 100 Giga FLOPS at 4.8 using IBT but I am only getting around 90 @ 5GHz.? Whats gone wrong here?


Gflops is effected quiet a bit by the ram speed.
I have a friend who got something like 150Gflops, i cant remember precise, with quad channel memory on an i7.

Correct that i think it was more like 200 or over Gflops by looking at other results. But then again he was running i7 3930k @ 5.4 or something with fast ram


----------



## gertruude

i got an evga 1000w psu and it kicks ass

i think its been my best buy apart from the watercooling


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got an evga 1000w psu and it kicks ass
> 
> i think its been my best buy apart from the watercooling


EVGA also has kick ass warranty.
But if it was a good buy really depend on the rest of the build, i hardly think you needed that much power with your build.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> EVGA also has kick ass warranty.
> But if it was a good buy really depend on the rest of the build, i hardly think you needed that much power with your build.


well i had a 750w before and it was at the max, so i bought this as it was just as much as an 850w


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> +1 on the paint skillzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goody...
> Look what i got back from Corsair today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta love Corsair service. Had sent the psu in this monday and got a new one this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a revision. I had the HX750W which is discontinued. Anybody know the difference?
> 
> Old one was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: said something then was wrong.. still trying to see
> 
> The moved 2 of the power connectors so there are only 2 rows
> 
> everything else seems to be the same (at least spec wise) most likely a newer revision with slightly better delivery or small modification to enhance perform/stability but that is a guess
Click to expand...

I had read that the former was a CW (channel Well) build while the latter is a Seasonic build.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah corsair's are massive quality.
> I have used Corsair for quiet some time.
> This one wasn't a buy from me. I had it replaced because or warranty. I had a long contact form session with the tech guy about reboot issues while gaming and he gave me the possibility to try out a new psu as i didn't had an spare one by hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He said he would make an RMA number so i could rule out if the was the psu or not. That is service at its best if u ask me.
> 
> I had an 520w before which i used for like 7 years or so and was still rocking strong. But too small for today's machines, so sold it and went for the 750.
> It's always worth the try. Myself i always go by multi and maybe fine tune when needed to push the extra performance out of it.


I tried to reach 5 ghz just by multiplier and my vcore was like maybe up to 1.9 or so and no luvk, i have a bad chip but i guess 4-84ghz isnt to bad


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I had read that the former was a CW (channel Well) build while the latter is a Seasonic build.


Both are CWT build. As you can see here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I tried to reach 5 ghz just by multiplier and my vcore was like maybe up to 1.9 or so and no luvk, i have a bad chip but i guess 4-84ghz isnt to bad


1.9V ??








You running nitrogen cooling?

Somebody noticed the price on this?
Shame the shipping cost is so high to the Netherlands. $54.80

if i buy that set in my country, only one store sells it. It will cost me €229.90 which is $308








Plus the set I can buy in my country has the old type Reservoir. For those who want to see the set:
http://www.highflow.nl/watercooling-sets/cpu-sets/xspc-rasa-750-rx240-watercooling-kit-rasa750rx240.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Both are CWT build. As you can see here.
> 1.9V ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You running nitrogen cooling?
> 
> Somebody noticed the price on this?
> Shame the shipping cost is so high to the Netherlands. $54.80
> 
> if i buy that set in my country, only one store sells it. It will cost me €229.90 which is $308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the set I can buy in my country has the old type Reservoir. For those who want to see the set:
> http://www.highflow.nl/watercooling-sets/cpu-sets/xspc-rasa-750-rx240-watercooling-kit-rasa750rx240.html


and i thought the uk were expensive lol, why rasa anyhow it dwarfs in comparison to the raystorm

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-RayStorm-750-AX240-V4-Pump-WaterCooling-Kit_39372.html

could always call them to see if they deliver to the land of the stoners


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> and i thought the uk were expensive lol, why rasa anyhow it dwarfs in comparison to the raystorm
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-RayStorm-750-AX240-V4-Pump-WaterCooling-Kit_39372.html
> 
> could always call them to see if they deliver to the land of the stoners


Thanks for the info but that set is about €50 more expensive then the rx240 kit. Maybe the ax is slightly better but not that much.








Shame i don't have the credit now. I was thinking of buying it in parts every month or so. But that will cost me like twice the amount of the kit....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> and i thought the uk were expensive lol, why rasa anyhow it dwarfs in comparison to the raystorm
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-RayStorm-750-AX240-V4-Pump-WaterCooling-Kit_39372.html
> 
> could always call them to see if they deliver to the land of the stoners


off topic...

decriminalizing and creating healthcare for addicts reduces the rate and amount of people that use drugs.. this is slowly being incorporated in the us on a state level

I heart ebay the rs240 I got for cheap haha


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> off topic...
> 
> decriminalizing and creating healthcare for addicts reduces the rate and amount of people that use drugs.. this is slowly being incorporated in the us on a state level
> 
> I heart ebay the rs240 I got for cheap haha


True. Healthcare for addicts helped me to get off the cannabis. I have been smoking daily for like 8 years. And we don't have the garden stuff you guys, no offense, in the US have.
Took me 5 weeks in a clinic but now i am clean since 25th of January this year.









You mean this?
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/XSPC-Raystorm-750-RS240-Extreme-Universal-CPU-Water-Cooling-Kit-w-Free-Kill-Coi-/161067447201?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item25805e33a1

But i think the rs240 won't cut it with the hot-head 8320 when heavy overclocked.
I think ax240 or rx240 is the minimum.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh man! Ordered the 8350 and my XSPC kit! Major upgrades incoming...


is that the RX 360 or is Raystorm different than XSPC?


----------



## d1nky

ranger sends his love. and said : "Do this and then we'll talk ; )) @Megaman/Kyad/Gertruude"

with an attachment:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1120211

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7055586


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This sounds so wrong, btw i was a postman


So you know EXACTLY what he is talking about! ROFL:thumb:


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ranger sends his love. and said Ranger: "Do this and then we'll talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) @Megaman/Kyad/Gertruude"
> 
> with an attachment:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1120211
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7055586


Where is Ranger on military deployment or a suspension?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> True. Healthcare for addicts helped me to get off the cannabis. I have been smoking daily for like 8 years. And we don't have the garden stuff you guys, no offense, in the US have.
> Took me 5 weeks in a clinic but now i am clean since 25th of January this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congratz on quitting dude, i was a daily smoker for near on 11 years, i know how hard it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ranger sends his love. and said : "Do this and then we'll talk ; )) @Megaman/Kyad/Gertruude"
> 
> with an attachment:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1120211
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7055586


Tell him to piss off the traitor scum that he is


----------



## d1nky

LOL military deployment on BF3


----------



## d1nky

oh and fff doubly posts

his 8350 vs 3930k same clocks on gpu

BF3 64/64 multiplayer gameplay. Firestorm map.
8350 @ 4.8GHz. Frames: 39036 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 65.060 - Min: 27 - Max: 118
3930k @ 4.6GHz. Frames: 49979 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 83.298 - Min: 61 - Max: 171


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> oh and fff doubly posts
> 
> his 8350 vs 3930k same clocks on gpu
> 
> BF3 64/64 multiplayer gameplay. Firestorm map.
> 8350 @ 4.8GHz. Frames: 39036 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 65.060 - Min: 27 - Max: 118
> 3930k @ 4.6GHz. Frames: 49979 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 83.298 - Min: 61 - Max: 171


there is a £200 difference


----------



## VectNDN

Anybody that.... shares my humble results?
Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/788993
Normal
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/786439


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> True. Healthcare for addicts helped me to get off the cannabis. I have been smoking daily for like 8 years. And we don't have the garden stuff you guys, no offense, in the US have.
> Took me 5 weeks in a clinic but now i am clean since 25th of January this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/XSPC-Raystorm-750-RS240-Extreme-Universal-CPU-Water-Cooling-Kit-w-Free-Kill-Coi-/161067447201?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item25805e33a1
> 
> But i think the rs240 won't cut it with the hot-head 8320 when heavy overclocked.
> I think ax240 or rx240 is the minimum.


i need to get into something like this. I have been smoking for 11 years now and currently today i am freaking out because i ran out for the first time in like 4 years. Its draining my income and taking away from my family. As good as it can be for me and as better as i feel while on it, I cant afford it. I just happen to be from a part of the states that were not garden growers, mostly closet and its always good so I know what you mean in comparison to other levels of quality (and how much more addicting it can be).

Anyways congrats though hope you keep off of it! good luck


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> is that the RX 360 or is Raystorm different than XSPC?


Raystorm is from XSPC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Congratz on quitting dude, i was a daily smoker for near on 11 years, i know how hard it is
> Tell him to piss off the traitor scum that he is


Thanks man, i really appreciate it.
Tell me haha. I don't complain regularly but this was really hell in the first few weeks.
I will probably get some tough times now and then but i feel confident to keep up with the clean live








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i need to get into something like this. I have been smoking for 11 years now and currently today i am freaking out because i ran out for the first time in like 4 years. Its draining my income and taking away from my family. As good as it can be for me and as better as i feel while on it, I cant afford it. I just happen to be from a part of the states that were not garden growers, mostly closet and its always good so I know what you mean in comparison to other levels of quality (and how much more addicting it can be).
> 
> Anyways congrats though hope you keep off of it! good luck


Good luck on the quitting, you can do it.
We have the Haze stuff which is something like 15-20% THC. That stuff will kill you.
I know what you mean. It will cost you an arm and a leg. I have been clean since January this year but i still have debts at the bank. Last few months i didn't work but kept spending money in the coffeeshop....

I had big depressions while i was smoking, but smoking made me not feel so bad so i kept doing it.
Hoped that the depression would go away when i when i stopped but in reality the depression got worse. I am doing sessions at an psychiatrist and am now on medication since ~3 months. It is slowly going better.

Don't mean to be rude but it is flight behavior. That you feel better when on it. It is better to work to chance things so you feel good in the "real" live. I learned allot when i was in the clinic, don't mean to be smart or something. Just want the best for everybody.








If u ever want tips or something hit me up.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Raystorm is from XSPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, i really appreciate it.
> Tell me haha. I don't complain regularly but this was really hell in the first few weeks.
> I will probably get some tough times now and then but i feel confident to keep up with the clean live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the quitting, you can do it.
> We have the Haze stuff which is something like 15-20% THC. That stuff will kill you.
> I know what you mean. It will cost you an arm and a leg.
> Don't mean to be rude but it is flight behavior. That you feel better when on it. It is better to work to chance things so you feel good in the "real" live. I learned allot when i was in the clinic, don't mean to be smart or something. Just want the best for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u ever want tips or something hit me up.


thanks, and no offense taken. But youd be suprised im in oregon its 20%+ here, last tested batch was 24%.. but enough about that its not important. I just wish I could find the sanity long enough to try to quit. Its hard when I work on the phone talking with people all day to stay "chipper" in order to make them happy. If i dont make them happy i lose money and even get in trouble. Im already on the fine line with people giving me crappy survey scores I am about to get a verbal warning if I dont improve things. Its just such a hectic time to even try but then when i run out its even worse.. SO I just carry on for now and haven't really given quitting much thought lately. Everyone around me smokes and its hard to take the first step i suppose.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> True. Healthcare for addicts helped me to get off the cannabis. I have been smoking daily for like 8 years. And we don't have the garden stuff you guys, no offense, in the US have.
> Took me 5 weeks in a clinic but now i am clean since 25th of January this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/XSPC-Raystorm-750-RS240-Extreme-Universal-CPU-Water-Cooling-Kit-w-Free-Kill-Coi-/161067447201?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item25805e33a1
> 
> But i think the rs240 won't cut it with the hot-head 8320 when heavy overclocked.
> I think ax240 or rx240 is the minimum.


yup that it gets 62c at 1.65v one my chip at 5.1 during gaming soo is a bit better than an h100 but not a huge difference


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> We have the Haze stuff which is something like 15-20% THC. That stuff will kill you.
> I know what you mean. It will cost you an arm and a leg. I have been clean since January this year but i still have debts at the bank. Last few months i didn't work but kept spending money in the coffeeshop....
> 
> I had big depressions while i was smoking, but smoking made me not feel so bad so i kept doing it.
> Hoped that the depression would go away when i when i stopped but in reality the depression got worse. I am doing sessions at an psychiatrist and am now on medication since ~3 months. It is slowly going better.
> 
> Don't mean to be rude but it is flight behavior. That you feel better when on it. It is better to work to chance things so you feel good in the "real" live. I learned allot when i was in the clinic, don't mean to be smart or something. Just want the best for everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u ever want tips or something hit me up.


to each their own really, but no haze will kill you man. none of them can (in all seriousness, LD50 is astronomical)

from someone who is licensed for medicinal use. there is nothing flight behavioural with me. Pharma doesn't work. So am I ment to suffer?

nothing wrong with moderation, if you let it run your life.. that is a different story.

but blanketing others reasons as behavioural is actually rather insulting.

not to down play your past experience at all. It really is a shame that it effects a minority of users like that, but on the same token (hehehe) there are other with worse experiences in single use.

so this isn't exactly a pro-canna response is more of a pro-thought and an open mind.

Less will suffer when the truth is actually taught. like any pharma on the market, it doesn't always work the way its ment too, for everyone its used by.

so weather its right for you or not.

Thumbs up either way <--- the important part

cheers


----------



## MrStick89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> oh and fff doubly posts
> 
> his 8350 vs 3930k same clocks on gpu
> 
> BF3 64/64 multiplayer gameplay. Firestorm map.
> 8350 @ 4.8GHz. Frames: 39036 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 65.060 - Min: 27 - Max: 118
> 3930k @ 4.6GHz. Frames: 49979 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 83.298 - Min: 61 - Max: 171


Have you guys messed with memory clocks much for bf3 online performance? I'm running pretty slow ram.. and now that I'm running 120hz I'm trying to crank out as much fps as possible. Heres a couple I just ran on firestorm; all ultra no AA, no motion blur. [email protected] and 7850 overclocked. Will probably buy a 9970 when bf4 comes out.

[email protected]
2013-08-23 16:41:37 - bf3
Frames: 29210 - Time: 360000ms - Avg: 81.139 - Min: 51 - Max: 152
2013-08-23 16:54:31 - bf3
Frames: 25028 - Time: 360000ms - Avg: 69.522 - Min: 34 - Max: 144
2013-08-23 17:17:20 - bf3
Frames: 27743 - Time: 360000ms - Avg: 77.064 - Min: 33 - Max: 148

LOW settings.
Frames: 13490 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 112.417 - Min: 75 - Max: 151


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ranger sends his love. and said : "Do this and then we'll talk ; )) @Megaman/Kyad/Gertruude"
> 
> with an attachment:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1120211
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7055586


Tell Him to do this:



And then we'll talk


----------



## kersoz2003

Vishera FX 8350 overclocked to 4.7 ghz good ? I can't pass the limit I guess. I have noctua ND-D14 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 . Is this overclock good ? with 1.488 voltage ?

and also what is the limit of cpu heat degree ? I dont need to use this cpu for more than 2-3 years. So I dont want to stay 60-70 . What if I got 4.9 ghz with 1.54 voltages at 78 degrees with prime 95 test %100 load ? too bad ? I get 69 degrees with 1.488 watt for 4.7 ghz with prime 95 test %100 load. but generally it stays within 50-60 degrees in games. so can we say 78 degrees too much with prime 95 test %100 load ? I want to run 4.9 ghz. If not too much


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Vishera FX 8350 overclocked to 4.7 ghz good ? I can't pass the limit I guess. I have noctua ND-D14 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 . Is this overclock good ? with 1.488 voltage ?
> 
> and also what is the limit of cpu heat degree ? I dont need to use this cpu for more than 2-3 years. So I dont want to stay 60-70 . What if I got 4.9 ghz with 1.54 voltages at 78 degrees with prime 95 test %100 load ? too bad ? I get 69 degrees with 1.488 watt for 4.7 ghz with prime 95 test %100 load. but generally it stays within 50-60 degrees in games. so can we say 78 degrees too much with prime 95 test %100 load ? I want to run 4.9 ghz. If not too much


your cores really shouldn't go over 62*c for prolonged periods.

I would say you *might* have a touch too much voltage. are you stable if you take down the voltage one notch?

as far as throttling goes, if you can touch your VRM heatsink (the one between the processor and the back of the case) and it not be scalding to the touch you should be fine.

other then that DO BENCHES!!!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Vishera FX 8350 overclocked to 4.7 ghz good ? I can't pass the limit I guess. I have noctua ND-D14 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 . Is this overclock good ? with 1.488 voltage ?
> 
> and also what is the limit of cpu heat degree ? I dont need to use this cpu for more than 2-3 years. So I dont want to stay 60-70 . What if I got 4.9 ghz with 1.54 voltages at 78 degrees with prime 95 test %100 load ? too bad ? I get 69 degrees with 1.488 watt for 4.7 ghz with prime 95 test %100 load. but generally it stays within 50-60 degrees in games. so can we say 78 degrees too much with prime 95 test %100 load ? I want to run 4.9 ghz. If not too much


Prime95 takes more voltage than most for normal OC. So you could prob decrease your voltage a tad for everyday use.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell Him to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll talk


that's a lot of monitor lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Have you guys messed with memory clocks much for bf3 online performance? I'm running pretty slow ram.. and now that I'm running 120hz I'm trying to crank out as much fps as possible. Heres a couple I just ran on firestorm; all ultra no AA, no motion blur. [email protected] and 7850 overclocked. Will probably buy a 9970 when bf4 comes out.
> 
> [email protected]
> 2013-08-23 16:41:37 - bf3
> Frames: 29210 - Time: 360000ms - Avg: 81.139 - Min: 51 - Max: 152
> 2013-08-23 16:54:31 - bf3
> Frames: 25028 - Time: 360000ms - Avg: 69.522 - Min: 34 - Max: 144
> 2013-08-23 17:17:20 - bf3
> Frames: 27743 - Time: 360000ms - Avg: 77.064 - Min: 33 - Max: 148
> 
> LOW settings.
> Frames: 13490 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 112.417 - Min: 75 - Max: 151


it was 1080p ultra preset nearly stock clocks I believe


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ranger sends his love. and said : "Do this and then we'll talk ; )) @Megaman/Kyad/Gertruude"
> 
> with an attachment:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1120211
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7055586


So is he banned from the thread or the whole site or what?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell Him to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll talk


Hey the new framepacing drivers aren't applicable when you are running Eyefinity right? That's what I have heard. I have a couple of monitors just sitting there that I REALLY want to use for BF3 but not if its going to be a stuttering mess.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So is he banned from the thread or the whole site or what?


Now that he has Intel I would say showing up in this thread is a no. Although maybe my memory is bad but I think I recall him telling other Intel users to get out of this thread, so maybe he is following his own advice.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Now that he has Intel I would say showing up in this thread is a no. Although maybe my memory is bad but I think I recall him telling other Intel users to get out of this thread, so maybe he is following his own advice.


I kinda wish he would have taken his own advice faster. That guy and Hurricane were the reason I was MIA from this thread for a while, they made this thread really unpleasant. Was Hurricane banned?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell Him to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey the new framepacing drivers aren't applicable when you are running Eyefinity right? That's what I have heard. I have a couple of monitors just sitting there that I REALLY want to use for BF3 but not if its going to be a stuttering mess.
Click to expand...

I will tell you what i have told everyone else. Micro-stutter is largelyn a function of two card crossfire. Myself and other reviewers have noted in print that once you add a third and or 4th GPU that micro-stutter i9s a non factor. The eyefinity set of frame pacing driver set may clean things up , but it's not going to be a major deal unless there is an algorithm that needs to be applied to multi monitor. I have zero issues with MS......none

was tracking frame times long before it became 'fashionable' and if you have more than two cards stick with the 13.4 set until the eyefinity version comes out












Smoooooth


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> monsoons over priced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good if ya can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only got fatter barbs on my 1/2" hose
> 
> but i have some screwin hose fasteners on so i dont bother about leaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are ugly though i think a quid for 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so good at their job though


not really 1 i head they are out of buissness "mod my toys bought them" and they are the cheapest fittings you can buy next to swiftech that i have found
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ranger sends his love. and said : "Do this and then we'll talk ; )) @Megaman/Kyad/Gertruude"
> 
> with an attachment:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1120211
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7055586


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> oh and fff doubly posts
> 
> his 8350 vs 3930k same clocks on gpu
> 
> BF3 64/64 multiplayer gameplay. Firestorm map.
> 8350 @ 4.8GHz. Frames: 39036 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 65.060 - Min: 27 - Max: 118
> 3930k @ 4.6GHz. Frames: 49979 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 83.298 - Min: 61 - Max: 171


all i will say is MEH ill take my 8350 any day. he can have it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell Him to do this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll talk











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will tell you what i have told everyone else. Micro-stutter is largelyn a function of two card crossfire. Myself and other reviewers have noted in print that once you add a third and or 4th GPU that micro-stutter i9s a non factor. The eyefinity set of frame pacing driver set may clean things up , but it's not going to be a major deal unless there is an algorithm that needs to be applied to multi monitor. I have zero issues with MS......none
> 
> was tracking frame times long before it became 'fashionable' and if you have more than two cards stick with the 13.4 set until the eyefinity version comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoooooth


so happy to be part of the "in crowd"


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Vishera FX 8350 overclocked to 4.7 ghz good ? I can't pass the limit I guess. I have noctua ND-D14 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 . Is this overclock good ? with 1.488 voltage ?
> 
> and also what is the limit of cpu heat degree ? I dont need to use this cpu for more than 2-3 years. So I dont want to stay 60-70 . What if I got 4.9 ghz with 1.54 voltages at 78 degrees with prime 95 test %100 load ? too bad ? I get 69 degrees with 1.488 watt for 4.7 ghz with prime 95 test %100 load. but generally it stays within 50-60 degrees in games. so can we say 78 degrees too much with prime 95 test %100 load ? I want to run 4.9 ghz. If not too much


try running 4.7ghz at around1.32w and keep bumping up until it will post. How you got there will be a wattage factor too. visa fsb or multiplier?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Both are CWT build. As you can see here.
> 1.9V ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You running nitrogen cooling?
> 
> Somebody noticed the price on this?
> Shame the shipping cost is so high to the Netherlands. $54.80
> 
> if i buy that set in my country, only one store sells it. It will cost me €229.90 which is $308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the set I can buy in my country has the old type Reservoir. For those who want to see the set:
> http://www.highflow.nl/watercooling-sets/cpu-sets/xspc-rasa-750-rx240-watercooling-kit-rasa750rx240.html
> 
> 
> 
> and i thought the uk were expensive lol, why rasa anyhow it dwarfs in comparison to the raystorm
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-RayStorm-750-AX240-V4-Pump-WaterCooling-Kit_39372.html
> 
> *could always call them to see if they deliver to the land of the stoners*
Click to expand...

Oh...you mean Liverpool?








Quote:


> not really 1 i head they are out of buissness "mod my toys bought them" and they are the cheapest fittings you can buy next to swiftech that i have found


What?! man I really like the mosoons in tandem with the BVitspower


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thanks, and no offense taken. But youd be suprised im in oregon its 20%+ here, last tested batch was 24%.. but enough about that its not important. I just wish I could find the sanity long enough to try to quit. Its hard when I work on the phone talking with people all day to stay "chipper" in order to make them happy. If i dont make them happy i lose money and even get in trouble. Im already on the fine line with people giving me crappy survey scores I am about to get a verbal warning if I dont improve things. Its just such a hectic time to even try but then when i run out its even worse.. SO I just carry on for now and haven't really given quitting much thought lately. Everyone around me smokes and its hard to take the first step i suppose.


I feel you. I had been struggling with the thought of quitting or not for like 2 years.
But you tend to attract people that also smoke, it's not really that everything smokes. I just made the jump and sure i am a bit lonely now because i don't see most of my "friends" anymore.
But you gotta ask yourself, are they really your friends? Are they all there for you when you go through rough times? I don't think so. I experienced it myself. I am kinda in a big depression and almost no-one
cares for it. They just won't contact me anymore. They only want fun and all.... Sad.

Have a good thought about it. It's your own life.
Do what feels right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yup that it gets 62c at 1.65v one my chip at 5.1 during gaming soo is a bit better than an h100 but not a huge difference


That's quiet impressive. I did a wPrime 32 run once on 4.8ghz @ 1.57(bios)v and the socket temp jumped to 70c in 8 seconds.
So for the price that set is pretty good i think. Considering it only costs about €40 more then my h100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> to each their own really, but no haze will kill you man. none of them can (in all seriousness, LD50 is astronomical)
> 
> from someone who is licensed for medicinal use. there is nothing flight behavioural with me. Pharma doesn't work. So am I ment to suffer?
> 
> nothing wrong with moderation, if you let it run your life.. that is a different story.
> 
> but blanketing others reasons as behavioural is actually rather insulting.
> 
> not to down play your past experience at all. It really is a shame that it effects a minority of users like that, but on the same token (hehehe) there are other with worse experiences in single use.
> 
> so this isn't exactly a pro-canna response is more of a pro-thought and an open mind.
> 
> Less will suffer when the truth is actually taught. like any pharma on the market, it doesn't always work the way its ment too, for everyone its used by.
> 
> so weather its right for you or not.
> 
> Thumbs up either way <--- the important part
> 
> cheers


I am not saying it is all bad and all. Sure some people use it to care pain and all. By all means i promote that. Better then all the chemical stuff the doctors give you...
If you can keep it at low profile, just use it every now and then there is no problem.

But the last year or so that i smoked, when i was going to sleep i was already waiting for the morning to be able to smoke. And when i couldn't i was pissed and all....
That's going the wrong way









I am happy i am off it. Feel so fresh in the head compared to all the blurriness i felt before








I can actually talk normal with people now and the best of all is that i don't have the stress of having to gather weed all the time. Everyday stress because maybe you can't get it. You know.

Medicinal weed I smoked before, that's another story.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> try running 4.7ghz at around1.32w and keep bumping up until it will post. How you got there will be a wattage factor too. visa fsb or multiplier?


4.7ghz with 1.32v is nowhere near when you will be stable! I run 4.84ghz with 1.476volts, if i try torun higher i have run into a wall where my chip wants insanely highj volt to be stable







And my kuhler 920 cant handle that. I seriously doubt i would be able to hit 5ghz even with a custom water system. But i guess 4.84ghz isnt to shabby. But still it annoys me not being able to run that magical 5ghz limit









Im running a mix of fsb and multiplier, my fsb is 262 and multiplier 18.5. Last night i had this oc setting saved as a profile in bios and put fsb to stock and just used thje multiplier to see if i would be able to hit 5ghz but i had to stop cause my vcore was kind of scary high and not even succeding!


----------



## dmfree88

theres no such thing as scary high we told you already, if its not over heating its not too high. You wont over volt it. You just wont be able to cool it good enough.

some day ill have atleast a:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

and push beyond the 5.0 limit on this UD5 and you shall see my friend


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> theres no such thing as scary high we told you already, if its not over heating its not too high. You wont over volt it. You just wont be able to cool it good enough.
> 
> some day ill have atleast a:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> and push beyond the 5.0 limit on this UD5 and you shall see my friend


I want that sooo bad.
That price is just killer.
If i just buy that block and rad where i can get it in my country it will cost me $147....
And the reservoir without the pump will set me back around $87


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I feel you. I had been struggling with the thought of quitting or not for like 2 years.
> But you tend to attract people that also smoke, it's not really that everything smokes. I just made the jump and sure i am a bit lonely now because i don't see most of my "friends" anymore.
> But you gotta ask yourself, are they really your friends? Are they all there for you when you go through rough times? I don't think so. I experienced it myself. I am kinda in a big depression and almost no-one
> cares for it. They just won't contact me anymore. They only want fun and all.... Sad.
> 
> Have a good thought about it. It's your own life.
> Do what feels right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quiet impressive. I did a wPrime 32 run once on 4.8ghz @ 1.57(bios)v and the socket temp jumped to 70c in 8 seconds.
> So for the price that set is pretty good i think. Considering it only costs about €40 more then my h100.
> I am not saying it is all bad and all. Sure some people use it to care pain and all. By all means i promote that. Better then all the chemical stuff the doctors give you...
> If you can keep it at low profile, just use it every now and then there is no problem.
> 
> But the last year or so that i smoked, when i was going to sleep i was already waiting for the morning to be able to smoke. And when i couldn't i was pissed and all....
> That's going the wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy i am off it. Feel so fresh in the head compared to all the blurriness i felt before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can actually talk normal with people now and the best of all is that i don't have the stress of having to gather weed all the time. Everyday stress because maybe you can't get it. You know.
> 
> Medicinal weed I smoked before, that's another story.


I agree with ya, its one thing to use it if you need another if your stuck. Of course I feel as if I had enough to make it through each day without draining my pockets I wouldn't have a problem. I obviously am addicted as I feel that urge and requirement to find something, always on a mission or in search of more. Always broke because I need more. I still feel as if I had a plantation things would be different and I wouldn't be part of that minority. Dont you kinda feel as if you wouldn't have quit had you had enough? If it were legal and there was plenty to go around would you still have quit? So is it really addicting or is it just like everything else that makes you feel better, of course you want it and you try to get it. I could see wanting to talk to people with a clear head but at the same time those people shouldn't be so damn judgemental over a slurred word







. There are moments when sober is needed maybe if you cant recognize that your too addicted, but where to draw the line?

I totally understand what you mean by the friends that are actually friends. But again you surround yourself in what you enjoy, thats just human. if youll notice theres plenty of people out there sober that are just as bad or treat you worse. True friends are hard to come by stoned or not. I am sure you noticed the stoners stop hanging out but thats cause you lost your common ground. If theres nothing to do theres nothing to do. If you had snowboard buddies that snowboard everyday and you all of a sudden break your leg so bad you can never do it again. you think they are gonna stop snowboarding? You think you would see them often? Its all the same its just human nature. Theres always the select few friends that will have your back no matter what, but even those friends will eventually find other interests and usually drift away aswell.

I guess my point is pretty much the same as flail. Keep an open mind. You just dont know what coulda or woulda been until it happens


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 4.7ghz with 1.32v is nowhere near when you will be stable! I run 4.84ghz with 1.476volts, if i try torun higher i have run into a wall where my chip wants insanely highj volt to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kuhler 920 cant handle that. I seriously doubt i would be able to hit 5ghz even with a custom water system. But i guess 4.84ghz isnt to shabby. But still it annoys me not being able to run that magical 5ghz limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running a mix of fsb and multiplier, my fsb is 262 and multiplier 18.5. Last night i had this oc setting saved as a profile in bios and put fsb to stock and just used thje multiplier to see if i would be able to hit 5ghz but i had to stop cause my vcore was kind of scary high and not even succeding!


I've had 4.7ghz @ 1.32v. Also running a khuler 920 but core temps going into 60c 1/2/3. That if I remem is just thgrough multiplier.
Doesn't FSB clocking require more wattage and so produce more heat?
Any reason behind lowering multiplier below the 20 stock? To allow more watts for fsb?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell Him to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll talk


talking of which;

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> red1776 --- FX 8350 / 5009 MHz---- 4 x HD 7970, 1125MHz / / 1575MHz ---- 141.9---- 3573


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talking reference*
> 
> This should settle the cpu scaling question from before. I also clocked my cpu at 4.8 to give ya a head start. Btw, your blocks looks sweet, full parallel? I might disable two cores to see what a 3820 would do.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I've had 4.7ghz @ 1.32v. Also running a khuler 920 but core temps going into 60c 1/2/3. That if I remem is just thgrough multiplier.
> Doesn't FSB clocking require more wattage and so produce more heat?
> Any reason behind lowering multiplier below the 20 stock? To allow more watts for fsb?


Sorry to be rude but i dont believe you when you say that you have run [email protected], no way!


----------



## Alatar

Heaven/Valley as CPU scaling benches are extremely silly because they literally have no CPU intensive components that games would have. Stuff like physics, AI, etc.

The things are designed literally to be GPU benches only.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 4.7ghz with 1.32v is nowhere near when you will be stable! I run 4.84ghz with 1.476volts, if i try torun higher i have run into a wall where my chip wants insanely highj volt to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kuhler 920 cant handle that. I seriously doubt i would be able to hit 5ghz even with a custom water system. But i guess 4.84ghz isnt to shabby. But still it annoys me not being able to run that magical 5ghz limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running a mix of fsb and multiplier, my fsb is 262 and multiplier 18.5. Last night i had this oc setting saved as a profile in bios and put fsb to stock and just used thje multiplier to see if i would be able to hit 5ghz but i had to stop cause my vcore was kind of scary high and not even succeding!


Welcome to the voltage wall everyone hits.. absolutely normal


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Sorry to be rude but i dont believe you when you say that you have run [email protected], no way!


how can I prove it?
I'm kinda new to this, but to alter voltages I made notes of diff wattage and cpu frequencies.. according to my paper Ive hit 4700 with 1.32 - possibly 1.38. Can you tell cpu volt settings from hwinfo? or someother app?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> how can I prove it?


screenshot of p95 running with cpuz


----------



## process

will get it up later..got some football and poker on at mo


----------



## darkelixa

Using my mates i5 4670k when i play ff 14 a realm reborn the cutscenes are super lagy but in game there doesnt seem to be this problem, It happens at 1920x1080. If i reduce the resolution to 1280x720 windowed mode the problem is not there. Would buying the amd 8350 solve this issue or is it more so a gpu issue?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> how can I prove it?
> I'm kinda new to this, but to alter voltages I made notes of diff wattage and cpu frequencies.. according to my paper Ive hit 4700 with 1.32 - possibly 1.38. Can you tell cpu volt settings from hwinfo? or someother app?


You have to account for LLC. What you set your voltage at isn't the actual voltage with or without LLC. You need to watch HWiNFO and see the voltage. For instance, I don't have LLC so I have to adjust for vdroop : voltage set to 1.52v which correlates to 1.46v @ 4.8ghz.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Using my mates i5 4670k when i play ff 14 a realm reborn the cutscenes are super lagy but in game there doesnt seem to be this problem, It happens at 1920x1080. If i reduce the resolution to 1280x720 windowed mode the problem is not there. Would buying the amd 8350 solve this issue or is it more so a gpu issue?


Cant say it should, depends on whether this is a core count issue, usually isn't. Hate to say it but the 8350 prob wont be a huge upgrade. But my knowledge with your actual chip is minimal. If I had to guess it is prob GPU related or even HDD related or ram related.


----------



## Alatar

FF14 is an MMO.

So any performance issues are most likely HDD bottlenecks or single thread bottlenecks.

However if something only happens in full screen I'd be willing to bet that it's just an issue with GPU drivers or something.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> will get it up later..got some football and poker on at mo


i thought u were cool man

God Sake!!

Cardiff Bloody City??????????

enjoy your one season in the prem lol


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> screenshot of p95 running with cpuz


well there ya go... cpu volts set to 1.38750 in bios - loaded profile and ran p95 with cpuz and noticed volts auto rise to 1.428








Sorry, didn't think I was billy bull ****ting you!

whats the point of having the manual voltage control in bios if it'll go higher anyway?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i thought u were cool man
> 
> God Sake!!
> 
> Cardiff Bloody City??????????
> 
> enjoy your one season in the prem lol


haha man city gunna get destroyed


----------



## process

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/138.jpg.html


----------



## darkelixa

Oh ok, its running off my samsung 128gb ssd with 16gb ddr3, yes the issue happens in fullscreen


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> well there ya go... cpu volts set to 1.38750 in bios - loaded profile and ran p95 with cpuz and noticed volts auto rise to 1.428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't think I was billy bull ****ting you!
> 
> whats the point of having the manual voltage control in bios if it'll go higher anyway?


thats llc doing that..


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> theres no such thing as scary high we told you already, if its not over heating its not too high. You wont over volt it. You just wont be able to cool it good enough.
> 
> some day ill have atleast a:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> and push beyond the 5.0 limit on this UD5 and you shall see my friend


Would that radiator fit on top of my case (see rig)? I want this kit as well! How much is it? Gonna check swedish stores for it!


----------



## darkelixa

Looks like all 4 cpu cores are going to 100% usage in the cinematic, looks like an intel problem


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> haha man city gunna get destroyed


i dont care about the dirty manc's

im a Leeds Lad myself









since 1990 so seen the highs and the lows lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 4.7ghz with 1.32v is nowhere near when you will be stable! I run 4.84ghz with 1.476volts, if i try torun higher i have run into a wall where my chip wants insanely highj volt to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kuhler 920 cant handle that. I seriously doubt i would be able to hit 5ghz even with a custom water system. But i guess 4.84ghz isnt to shabby. But still it annoys me not being able to run that magical 5ghz limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running a mix of fsb and multiplier, my fsb is 262 and multiplier 18.5. Last night i had this oc setting saved as a profile in bios and put fsb to stock and just used thje multiplier to see if i would be able to hit 5ghz but i had to stop cause my vcore was kind of scary high and not even succeding!


not true there are golden chips, pretty sure reds does 5ghz ~1.35 but it is not my chip so idk may be a little higher


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not true there are golden chips, pretty sure reds does 5ghz ~1.35 but it is not my chip so idk may be a little higher


that would be stock vid.. be hall of a chip to hit that clock with that voltage


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not true there are golden chips, pretty sure reds does 5ghz ~1.35 but it is not my chip so idk may be a little higher


I will agree with Mega it also depends on the overclock style as well. For instance I can push 5ghz multi overclock within the range of 1.52-1.55 depending on the ambient. How ever with my chip the one I thought was crap when I bought it or actually traded for it with a FSB overclock at 285 bsclk runs right at 4987mhz with a vcore of 1.47 which is a considerable less amount of vcore as if I overclocked with Multi.

I will not say that I know why that is, but it is what it is. I am learning and wanting to understand but haven't came across any reading material as to why yet.


----------



## process

is there a general consensus to which clocking method uses more watts and produces more heat?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> is there a general consensus to which clocking method uses more watts and produces more heat?


I will say this I know with my FSB overclock when stressing temps get higher then as with my Multi.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I will say this I know with my FSB overclock when stressing temps get higher then as with my Multi.


Is that due to imc working harder cause ram gets clocked higher and you raise cpu nb


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is that due to imc working harder cause ram gets clocked higher and you raise cpu nb


when i've overclocked by FSb ive found maybe 2C difference in temps as in multi, but i always knocked back the ram and cpu/nb


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when i've overclocked by FSb ive found maybe 2C difference in temps as in multi, but i always knocked back the ram and cpu/nb


thats my point of course it will run hotter on fsb cause you are clocking more than just the cpu


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats my point of course it will run hotter on fsb cause you are clocking more than just the cpu


Do you know your girlfriend messaged me on steam while u were at work?

had a great chat, seems she loves us brits


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do you know your girlfriend messaged me on steam while u were at work?
> 
> had a great chat, seems she loves us brits


lolz is all I have to saY

shes says only brit she likes is jude law.. shes more partial ausies lol

And she doesnt know my steam password lol

Besides americans do it harder faster and better


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lolz is all I have to saY
> 
> shes says only brit she likes is jude law.. shes more partial ausies lol
> 
> And she doesnt know my steam password lol
> 
> *Besides americans do it harder faster and its over in a jiffy*


I edited it for you


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lolz is all I have to saY
> 
> shes says only brit she likes is jude law.. shes more partial ausies lol
> 
> And she doesnt know my steam password lol
> 
> *Besides americans do it larder fatter and not better*


gertie you messed up.... and chap youre meant to be fronting brits on comebacks lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I edited it for you


lol but they talk about it for weeks as brits are o.. you are done yawn..... lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol but they talk about it for weeks as brits are o.. you are done yawn..... lol


ive never had any complaints









i have never sampled an american woman, i had a chance in my youth but i bottled out going over......do i regret it? a little but i got a great family so cant complain


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive never had any complaints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have never sampled an american woman, i had a chance in my youth but i bottled out going over......do i regret it? a little but i got a great family so cant complain


so do I lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok these are the BIOS settings im using to try for 4.6 ghz. Does anything jump out at you that screams "WRONG"? (Other than the crappy iphone pics







)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok these are the BIOS settings im using to try for 4.6 ghz. Does anything jump out at you that screams "WRONG"? (Other than the crappy iphone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


What screams? my eyes lol

just stick in a usb stick and press f12 on each bios page lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> What screams? my eyes lol
> 
> just stick in a usb stick and press f12 on each bios page lol


Set dram timing mmanuallyset voltages manually.. set the cpu percentage up higher... and yes f12 them screenies.. you are no where near scratching the surface yet one the oc


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell Him to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we'll talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a lot of monitor lol
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Is it really though? ;)












3534x1920 total res.









1080p TV









5760x1080 on the desktop.
5760x1080 + 1920x1080 on the laptop.
All 3 screens switch between the two.
Extra 1280x800 on the other laptop.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 4.7ghz with 1.32v is nowhere near when you will be stable! I run 4.84ghz with 1.476volts, if i try torun higher i have run into a wall where my chip wants insanely highj volt to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kuhler 920 cant handle that. I seriously doubt i would be able to hit 5ghz even with a custom water system. But i guess 4.84ghz isnt to shabby. But still it annoys me not being able to run that magical 5ghz limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running a mix of fsb and multiplier, my fsb is 262 and multiplier 18.5. Last night i had this oc setting saved as a profile in bios and put fsb to stock and just used thje multiplier to see if i would be able to hit 5ghz but i had to stop cause my vcore was kind of scary high and not even succeding!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the voltage wall everyone hits.. absolutely normal
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

A few days ago i was trying to find info about AMD steamroller CPU, but there is nothing about the release date. Do you guys know when these new CPUs will hit the market? I'm actually thinking to sell my FX8350 and just go for 4770K, is that a good idea or should i just wait for steamroller?

Around one week ago i was on a friends house playing BF3 multiplayer with his new setup (4770k (4.4Ghz) + GTX780), but then i saw something really scary







.
His minimum framerates in 64player maps was at least 20fps more than my gaming setup (FX8350 (5.1ghz) + 2xHD7970 crossfire). I mean, really.... is this because of the 4770K or just the GTX780 whish is a lot slower than my 2x HD7970 averclocked to 1220/1884?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> A few days ago i was trying to find info about AMD steamroller CPU, but there is nothing about the release date. Do you guys know when these new CPUs will hit the market? I'm actually thinking to sell my FX8350 and just go for 4770K, is that a good idea or should i just wait for steamroller?
> 
> Around one week ago i was on a friends house playing BF3 multiplayer with his new setup (4770k (4.4Ghz) + GTX780), but then i saw something really scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> His minimum framerates in 64player maps was at least 20fps more than my gaming setup (FX8350 (5.1ghz) + 2xHD7970 crossfire). I mean, really.... is this because of the 4770K or just the GTX780 whish is a lot slower than my 2x HD7970 averclocked to 1220/1884?


If you want to know the true difference, run the same 64p map with your friend ,go stand side by side in all the demanding areas and report each other's framerate.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Now that he has Intel I would say showing up in this thread is a no. Although maybe my memory is bad but I think I recall him telling other Intel users to get out of this thread, so maybe he is following his own advice.


I thought he was going to have 2 rigs one, Intel, the other his AMD. That would have been fine. He really went AWOL on the down low. I feel sad about that, I liked the guy.


----------



## MrStick89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Around one week ago i was on a friends house playing BF3 multiplayer with his new setup (4770k (4.4Ghz) + GTX780), but then i saw something really scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> His minimum framerates in 64player maps was at least 20fps more than my gaming setup (FX8350 (5.1ghz) + 2xHD7970 crossfire). I mean, really.... is this because of the 4770K or just the GTX780 whish is a lot slower than my 2x HD7970 averclocked to 1220/1884?


Just curious what kind of FPS are you getting, look back a page of two I posted some results and so did someone else 3930k vs 8350 in BF3 online 64p? I'm really having a hard time believing 20fps between the two. BF3 multiplayer is hard to benchmark.. just too many variables to get an equal test. I've ran 4minute benchmarks using fraps and the numbers are all over.. even on the same map same server etc. One run I might get a low of 36frames one might be 56.

If a 4770k really gets 20fps online I would consider upgrading.. Need to run a test where you're both in the same spot at same time.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/22220#post_20672542


----------



## cssorkinman

In that situation, I think the minimum is pretty much useless. It could have been only on that for a very very short length of time. Average would be a better indicator i would think.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Would that radiator fit on top of my case (see rig)? I want this kit as well! How much is it? Gonna check swedish stores for it!


this is the only site that services sweden for XSPC kits:

http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/search-1.html?keyword=XSPC

it looks expensive i cant tell LOL.

they make all sorts of weird mounting hardware for the rads, im sure you could find a way. I would try asking here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/838683/fractal-design-case-club

I am sure there would be someone that has tried or maybe knows how. Theres always a way









this might interest you too, give some modding ideas atleast:
http://www.overclock.net/t/770021/black-n-white-update-5-11-11-gtx580


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok these are the BIOS settings im using to try for 4.6 ghz. Does anything jump out at you that screams "WRONG"? (Other than the crappy iphone pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


CPU spread spectrum... I was told to disable?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> this is the only site that services sweden for XSPC kits:
> 
> http://www.coolerkit.se/shop/search-1.html?keyword=XSPC
> 
> it looks expensive i cant tell LOL.
> 
> they make all sorts of weird mounting hardware for the rads, im sure you could find a way. I would try asking here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/838683/fractal-design-case-club
> 
> I am sure there would be someone that has tried or maybe knows how. Theres always a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this might interest you too, give some modding ideas atleast:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/770021/black-n-white-update-5-11-11-gtx580


Thanks m8, +rep


----------



## PCBuilder94

Would an 8350 be a downgrade from an i5 4670K?


----------



## Mega Man

as with any pc component
it is up to you
1 do you want it.
2 can you use it?/will you use it ( in this instance. do you use programs where amd outshines intel )
3 how badly do you want it ?


----------



## PCBuilder94

Well I'm wanting to stream, record, game, seti, and edit videos. I'm really not wanting to make a regrettable decision.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well I'm wanting to stream, record, game, seti, and edit videos. I'm really not wanting to make a regrettable decision.


for normal use a 4770k would handle most users needs.
the extra threading would be good for streaming and coding.

Personally I dont think any of those choices would be bad or regrettable.
The fx-8350 is a great choice same as 4770k.

Personally some debates about the cpu and how good they are shows little in how the practical use difference is which I care more about than some syntetic tests show differences as unless I notice difference in my daily use, I wont upgrade.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Would an 8350 be a downgrade from an i5 4670K?


I'd consider it more of a side grade. The 4670K is better in most gaming senarios, but the 8350 can have the advantage in situations where more cores are used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Well I'm wanting to stream, record, game, seti, and edit videos. I'm really not wanting to make a regrettable decision.


Well, I think if it were me i'd probably just upgrade to a 4770K. I mean you already have the motherboard for it. Also, those new Intel boards have some really nice feature sets that are absent with the 990fx boards(bluetooth compatibility on my sabertooth would be really nice). Unless you just wanted to try something different my advice would be to upgrade chips and stay with your current platform. For the money/time you'd spend switching over, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## By-Tor

Made the jump from a Phenom II 940 to a FX-8350 last night. Nice to see it likes FSB overclocking...

http://valid.canardpc.com/ghn6al


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Made the jump from a Phenom II 940 to a FX-8350 last night. Nice to see it likes FSB overclocking...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ghn6al


Welcome

Not a bad vcore for just over 4.7


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> Not a bad vcore for just over 4.7


Thanks

It's been 4 years without an upgrade and I'm Loving it !!!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I thought he was going to have 2 rigs one, Intel, the other his AMD. That would have been fine. He really went AWOL on the down low. I feel sad about that, I liked the guy.


yea I think he had an overclocking accident and lost his penis from LN2 spillage

I joke hes fine, was banned for being ''really pleasant''


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> for normal use a 4770k would handle most users needs.
> the extra threading would be good for streaming and coding.
> 
> Personally I dont think any of those choices would be bad or regrettable.
> The fx-8350 is a great choice same as 4770k.
> 
> Personally some debates about the cpu and how good they are shows little in how the practical use difference is which I care more about than some syntetic tests show differences as unless I notice difference in my daily use, I wont upgrade.


He was not mentioning a I7 4770k, it was an I5 4670k. I think there is a big difference in the comparison. In multithreading an FX-8350 is the equal or better than I5- 4670K. In single threaded apps the Intel chip is better. IN the vast majority of games the difference will not be noticeable. Of course there are a few notable exceptions like Skyrim. Very poorly designed game.

Why are several of you mentioning a 4770K in comparison to the FX-8350? He specifically asked about the 4670k. I suspect someone who answered here is not an AMD FX user, otherwise why the change of cpu comparisons. As far as "most gaming scenarios" the difference is not visible to the eye, so your conclusion is incorrect. For video editing, encoding the FX-8350 is the clear winner over an I5-4670k


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea I think he had an overclocking accident and lost his penis from LN2 spillage
> 
> I joke hes fine, was banned for being ''really pleasant''


Hopefully not permanent,


----------



## Chopper1591

Finally got my repaired board back from Gigabyte this weekend. Also new psu from corsair(HX750).

Made some mods to the cooling:
Added an 120mm to the sidepanel of my 650d so it blows air to the backside of the motherboard cooling the socket an the vrm:

Dremel FTW.



Also added an 120mm to the 5.25" bay:


What do you guys think of this results? I am still not very happy with the mosfet temp. I probably will get one of the Enzotech sinks to cool it properly. UD3 cooling sucks.









prime95 smallFFTs @ 4.5ghz 1.42v c&c enabled, the rest all off:


Edit:
The prime run as 20 minutes


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!
> 
> while here...do you knwo what T2 is under asus rog?
> 
> Here is where the 8350 w/CHVFZ should be at the very least. Your temps are way high IMHO. You need to get better air flow I would think. This is my set up at 100% load w/8350 CHVFZ.


----------



## KnownDragon

Chopper which gig mobo do you have?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> oh and fff doubly posts
> 
> his 8350 vs 3930k same clocks on gpu
> 
> BF3 64/64 multiplayer gameplay. Firestorm map.
> 8350 @ 4.8GHz. Frames: 39036 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 65.060 - Min: 27 - Max: 118
> 3930k @ 4.6GHz. Frames: 49979 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 83.298 - Min: 61 - Max: 171


i would like to see this being done once BF4 BETA is out... cosidering is an AMD evolving games, the FX8350 will do a lot better than this...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Chopper which gig mobo do you have?


990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0


You should have sweet talked them for a newer revision but I am sure you did. I have heard some very bad things about these boards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Finally got my repaired board back from Gigabyte this weekend. Also new psu from corsair(HX750).
> 
> Made some mods to the cooling:
> Added an 120mm to the sidepanel of my 650d so it blows air to the backside of the motherboard cooling the socket an the vrm:
> 
> Dremel FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Also added an 120mm to the 5.25" bay:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this results? I am still not very happy with the mosfet temp. I probably will get one of the Enzotech sinks to cool it properly. UD3 cooling sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime95 smallFFTs @ 4.5ghz 1.42v c&c enabled, the rest all off:
> 
> 
> Edit:
> The prime run as 20 minutes


Mine seems to run a little cooler with the H-100 on my GD-80 rig, here is a picture after about 30 minutes of prime blend- 4.6 ghz 1.48v at load.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You should have sweet talked them for a newer revision but I am sure you did. I have heard some very bad things about these boards.


Tell me....
I am so through with this board. It really is the combo with the FX chips i guess. With my previous Phenom II 955 it was working very good.
Good solid overclocks compared to the 780G board I had before this one.

I didn't really had contact with Gigabyte myself. But i did tell the store where i had sent the board to to switch for preferably the rev 4.0 if it was going to be replaced because this one has issues.
They told me they usually repair boards.
I don't know what they have done to the board anyway, there was no note to what was repaired and the store told me nothing also. I am waiting for a reply to my e-mail to the store about the repair.
To start with I told the store my NB temp sensor had bugged, it was constantly reading 127c in the bios and software didn't see it at all. Apart from that i had weird reboot issues while gaming(only).
Sent the board in and after 2 days got e-mail: the board has been tested and considered defect, sending to gigabyte.

About two weeks later: We received the repaired board back from gigabyte, we will send it to you today.

Tested today after building my system and the temp sensor is still the same....








Will test thoroughly if the reboot issue is gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mine seems to run a little cooler with the H-100 on my GD-80 rig, here is a picture after about 30 minutes of prime blend- 4.6 ghz 1.48v at load.


Do 20 mins of smallFFTs to compare the temps. Blend is less heat.
And what voltage have you set in in bios? As it fluctuates between 1.47v and 1.55v


----------



## Minotaurtoo

glad to know I'm not the only one cutting on my pc case to add fans


----------



## cssorkinman

Most likely 1.55volts was the setting in Control center , no llc = 1.47V as a "floor" . If i try this on my CHV-Z without LLC enabled it will drop to 1.44 volts and will result in a freeze or BSOD. I didn't realize there was much difference in temps between blend and small FFT , didn't intend to mislead anyone.

Nice dremel action btw









I've come to understand why people hate software overclocking on most boards, Asus's AI suite is pretty awful, Asrock's tuner might be a little better , but weird things happen with both. The most annoying being all the false temp , voltage reports that AI will throw out there.
Most all of my personal boards have been MSI's and I have never had problems when using the different overclocking software utilities that they come with or even when using AOD . With the few other brand of boards I have used for builds for friends etc. I don't usually overclock them at all so I haven't had much experience with them. I finally bought the CHV-Z and Extreme 3 boards for myself and it now makes sense to me why people shy away from soft overclocking.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!
> 
> while here...do you knwo what T2 is under asus rog?
> 
> Here is where the 8350 w/CHVFZ should be at the very least. Your temps are way high IMHO. You need to get better air flow I would think. This is my set up at 100% load w/8350 CHVFZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno how I can make it any cooler. Got a NZXT phantom full tower, Antec Khuler 920, 2 small side panel fans, 1 top huge fan... looking to get a spot fan to cool vrm but as for the socket and core...pass. Would placing another huge fan on top make a diff?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> glad to know I'm not the only one cutting on my pc case to add fans


+1
Sure dude. I don't care. Even if my case was 400 euro I would still cut the hell out of it if i wanted it better.
I advice some guys to make an extra fan hole but they set something like: no, this case is new i am not going to ruin it, bla bla.

Haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Most likely 1.55volts was the setting in Control center , no llc = 1.47V as a "floor" . If i try this on my CHV-Z without LLC enabled it will drop to 1.44 volts and will result in a freeze or BSOD. I didn't realize there was much difference in temps between blend and small FFT , didn't intend to mislead anyone.
> 
> Nice dremel action btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to understand why people hate software overclocking on most boards, Asus's AI suite is pretty awful, Asrock's tuner might be a little better , but weird things happen with both. The most annoying being all the false temp , voltage reports that AI will throw out there.
> Most all of my personal boards have been MSI's and I have never had problems when using the different overclocking software utilities that they come with or even when using AOD . With the few other brand of boards I have used for builds for friends etc. I don't usually overclock them at all so I haven't had much experience with them. I finally bought the CHV-Z and Extreme 3 boards for myself and it now makes sense to me why people shy away from soft overclocking.


Bios overclock all the way.
Some people use software to test some small tweaks and then set it in the bios. Because it can be quiet time consuming if you have to reboot all the time.

Thanks on the dremel comment. I was pretty amazed myself, was my first time cutting a round shape in anything with a dremel. It turned out pretty sweet. But that panel is super hard. Don't know if it is normal, but it took me 10-15 minutes for the cut to make. Then again i used the all round cutting wheel, if i went with the diamond wheel it probably would've been allot faster.









Would you post a run of smallFFTs? About 10 minutes should give you max temp.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i thought u were cool man
> 
> God Sake!!
> 
> Cardiff Bloody City??????????
> 
> enjoy your one season in the prem lol


Told ya so







had a fiver on cardiff too lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> +1
> Sure dude. I don't care. Even if my case was 400 euro I would still cut the hell out of it if i wanted it better.
> I advice some guys to make an extra fan hole but they set something like: no, this case is new i am not going to ruin it, bla bla.
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios overclock all the way.
> Some people use software to test some small tweaks and then set it in the bios. Because it can be quiet time consuming if you have to reboot all the time.
> 
> Thanks on the dremel comment. I was pretty amazed myself, was my first time cutting a round shape in anything with a dremel. It turned out pretty sweet. But that panel is super hard. Don't know if it is normal, but it took me 10-15 minutes for the cut to make. Then again i used the all round cutting wheel, if i went with the diamond wheel it probably would've been allot faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you post a run of smallFFTs? About 10 minutes should give you max temp.


You are very correct,It makes a lot more heat. I tried it and got into the low 50's pretty quickly.

I'm not a huge fan of prime to begin with, and it's always been my belief that blend was best for testing total system stability, so that's what I use.
Has it been your experience that small fft takes less voltage than blend?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You are very correct,It makes a lot more heat. I tried it and got into the low 50's pretty quickly.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of prime to begin with, and it's always been my belief that blend was best for testing total system stability, so that's what I use.
> Has it been your experience that small fft takes less voltage than blend?


Post your results. I'd like to compare it.
I have problems with the voltage with this board. vDroop is pretty nasty on this one.
But i can manage it... Just have to set it way high in bios.

Haven't really payed attention at the voltage difference with blend or smallFFt.

You are right blend is the better test for stability because of the more diverse test and more usage of ram.
But i, and many others, mostly use smallFFt to do a quick test to see how it copes with extreme stress and if the cooling can handle it.

As long as you can keep it at 60c or less when running smallFFt you will be good, cooling wise. Normal usage will never get it that high. So theoretically you can even go up to 62c with smallFFt. But i like to keep some breathing room.









Edit:
Now i think of it. It seems logical that small uses less voltage as the IMC is as good as idle with that test.

BTW what are your ram settings?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Post your results. I'd like to compare it.
> I have problems with the voltage with this board. vDroop is pretty nasty on this one.
> But i can manage it... Just have to set it way high in bios.
> 
> Haven't really payed attention at the voltage difference with blend or smallFFt.
> 
> You are right blend is the better test for stability because of the more diverse test and more usage of ram.
> But i, and many others, mostly use smallFFt to do a quick test to see how it copes with extreme stress and if the cooling can handle it.
> 
> As long as you can keep it at 60c or less when running smallFFt you will be good, cooling wise. Normal usage will never get it that high. So theoretically you can even go up to 62c with smallFFt. But i like to keep some breathing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Now i think of it. It seems logical that small uses less voltage as the IMC is as good as idle with that test.
> 
> BTW what are your ram settings?


I've been messing about with several sets of ram on this rig. Anything from cl11 1600 to cl 10 2200.

SS of small FFT - topped out at 56C during that test. So much difference in heat that I am starting to question my recent mount of the cooling block.
I'm going to run blend to see if i can match my temps from the earlier SS, if I can't , it's time for new a new paste and mount.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Told ya so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a fiver on cardiff too lol


hehe nice one

didnt watch mod last night so missed them.......dunno what man city were doing

maybe they got put off with all the welshmen in their wellies


----------



## cssorkinman

Yup it's time for a remount








Lol , tried blend at the about the same settings in the earlier screenshot and temps went waaay higher than it did before the remount.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup it's time for a remount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol , tried blend at the about the same settings in the earlier screenshot and temps went waaay higher than it did before the remount.


That temp looks pretty normal to me for that voltage.
H100 isn't really cutting edge....

Let me know the results, if they are way better then mine I will try to remount the block and see the difference.

Have you disabled all the power savings btw? Except c&c. Especially APM master mode.

This is about as far as i can go with the crappy mosfet cooling:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That temp looks pretty normal to me for that voltage.
> H100 isn't really cutting edge....
> 
> Let me know the results, if they are way better then mine I will try to remount the block and see the difference.
> 
> Have you disabled all the power savings btw? Except c&c. Especially APM master mode.
> 
> This is about as far as i can go with the crappy mosfet cooling:


I'm a good 10- 14 C higher on it now than I was before the last remount, pretty much on everything. I'm going to get some new paste and try mounting it again.
I tried it on my CHV-Z rig which normally runs close to 10C warmer on any given test than my GD80 rig and it ran quite a bit cooler - see SS below
Especially considering that 1.944 V-core spike....lol had to be a misread by hwinfo


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That temp looks pretty normal to me for that voltage.
> H100 isn't really cutting edge....
> 
> Let me know the results, if they are way better then mine I will try to remount the block and see the difference.
> 
> Have you disabled all the power savings btw? Except c&c. Especially APM master mode.
> 
> This is about as far as i can go with the crappy mosfet cooling:


those GFlops look kinda high... do you usually get that much speed on ITB? I've seen SBE chips not bet but 70 or so GFlops.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> those GFlops look kinda high... do you usually get that much speed on ITB? I've seen SBE chips not bet but 70 or so GFlops.


You can get close to 100 gflops if you use the proper version of IBT on the vishera.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!
> 
> while here...do you knwo what T2 is under asus rog?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here is where the 8350 w/CHVFZ should be at the very least. Your temps are way high IMHO. You need to get better air flow I would think. This is my set up at 100% load w/8350 CHVFZ.


This is specs of my case

FRONT, 1 X 140mm
REAR, 1 X 120mm (included)
SIDE, 2 x 120mm, 1 x 200/230 (2 x 120mm included)
TOP, 2 X 200mm (1 x LED 200mm included)
http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-phantom-black-e-atx-full-tower-case-review_1419

How much of a cpu & vrm cooling difference do you think adding a top and front fan would make? I think hardly anything. From outter touch, the front mesh is freezing cold. Spot fan fedexed to where I am will cost 3x more than the product, so that can wait until I get back the UK lol... but I dunno how I can make it any cooler for now

Ahh thinking on it, I've changed the meshed side panel for a window panel..thats prob making bit of a diff


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You can get close to 100 gflops if you use the proper version of IBT on the vishera.


This ^^

Make sure you use IBT avx
With the normal IBT i had something like 35-40 gflops on stock speeds


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Made the jump from a Phenom II 940 to a FX-8350 last night. Nice to see it likes FSB overclocking...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ghn6al


just be warned every chip has dead spots in fsb IE it will work at 299 but not 230, and then it wont work up to 244 but it will @ 245 fx is like that and every chip is a bit different on where they are.

but welcome you will love it


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Anyone with 8350/8320 on 5.1/5.2ghz? Would you like to share some bios settings with me if you're on a Sabertooth?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Anyone with 8350/8320 on 5.1/5.2ghz? Would you like to share some bios settings with me if you're on a Sabertooth?


every cpu is different?, its up to you to find it like we all had to


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Anyone with 8350/8320 on 5.1/5.2ghz? Would you like to share some bios settings with me if you're on a Sabertooth?


as gerty said evey chip is different however I would post mine.. cause I haven't yet

but I can't seem to find my usb's


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Made the jump from a Phenom II 940 to a FX-8350 last night. Nice to see it likes FSB overclocking...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ghn6al


Nice vcore. Turns out I need 1.53 to hit the same ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

when i was running my saberkitty ( which will soon be resurrected btw, i got my hands on a cherry picked 8350 reviews chip i found for sale through a friend !~ W00T )

my semi average chip was likw 1.55ish v for a sloppy 5.3ghz ( NOT STABLE ) and 1.7 after load ( with llc ) for 5.55ghz after 1.7 your board WILL cut out.


----------



## Pabu

Hey guys,
Question: What vcore should I set on my FX-8350 at 4.1 GHz?
I have micro-freezes and complete freezes at default vcore. Temps are good, with max 56 while playing bf3
My motherboard is asus m5a78l usb3.
I've got Amd Turbo Core, CoolnQuiet and C6 state - Disabled

Thanks in advance.


----------



## By-Tor

@Maga Man,

Have not ran into any problems yet, but thanks for the heads up & the welcome.

@Deadboy90,

I'm very happy being able to OC using FSB over multi. My Phenom 940 didn't like FSB bumps at all and would let me know it right away. I'm sure it can go higher and may try to reseat my water block due to temps getting a little high for my liking, but all in all it does rock...


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Question: What vcore should I set on my FX-8350 at 4.1 GHz?
> I have micro-freezes and complete freezes at default vcore. Temps are good, with max 56 while playing bf3
> My motherboard is asus m5a78l usb3.
> I've got Amd Turbo Core, CoolnQuiet and C6 state - Disabled
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This particular motherboard is not good at stock settings, you have to undervolt so it becomes stable. I have the same motherboard but I run my processor at 1.262v vcore with LLC of 41%, which keeps the voltage at 1.260. try that voltage and see if it's stable with prime 95, if it is, at least at those settings my computer doesn't throttle on Battlefield 3 nor crysis 3, if you can go lower even better.

Also it would be good if you tell me which psu and gpu have. Mine are Corsair CX600 and Radeon 7950

Edit: If you are going to overclock, this motherboard is not recommended, go for the Asus Crosshair Z or Sabertooth to be able to do that, the m5a78l usb3 only has 4 phases for processor power, if they exceed a limit the motherboard throttles the processor in order to avoid damage to the phases.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> This is specs of my case
> 
> FRONT, 1 X 140mm
> REAR, 1 X 120mm (included)
> SIDE, 2 x 120mm, 1 x 200/230 (2 x 120mm included)
> TOP, 2 X 200mm (1 x LED 200mm included)
> http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-phantom-black-e-atx-full-tower-case-review_1419
> 
> How much of a cpu & vrm cooling difference do you think adding a top and front fan would make? I think hardly anything. From outter touch, the front mesh is freezing cold. Spot fan fedexed to where I am will cost 3x more than the product, so that can wait until I get back the UK lol... but I dunno how I can make it any cooler for now
> 
> Ahh thinking on it, I've changed the meshed side panel for a window panel..thats prob making bit of a diff


Which do you have as exhaust and which are intake? It can make a big diff. in the air flow hence the cooling. I only ask this because those temps are not normal for the core or the NB/VRM's. Even at over 4.8 with the memory at 2200 and 1.65 the core volts at 1.475 I am in the mid 50's at CPU core and before a fan on the NB/VRM's it went to 62 at the highest under full 100% CPU and 40+% load on the RAM.

Try and intake from the front and have everything in the top and rear exhaust and see how that works. Plus if you have dual fans on the CPU cooler make sure they are exhausting and pointed in the same direction. Having the CPU cooler exhaust will keep it from dumping warm air into the case. I know that's basic stuff but the temps need to come down IMO.

P. S. Adding more fans will always help if you mount them right to get a good airflow across the board.


----------



## Pabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> This particular motherboard is not good at stock settings, you have to undervolt so it becomes stable. I have the same motherboard but I run my processor at 1.262v vcore with LLC of 41%, which keeps the voltage at 1.260. try that voltage and see if it's stable with prime 95, if it is, at least at those settings my computer doesn't throttle on Battlefield 3 nor crysis 3, if you can go lower even better.
> 
> Also it would be good if you tell me which psu and gpu have. Mine are Corsair CX600 and Radeon 7950
> 
> Edit: If you are going to overclock, this motherboard is not recommended, go for the Asus Crosshair Z or Sabertooth to be able to do that, the m5a78l usb3 only has 4 phases for processor power, if they exceed a limit the motherboard throttles the processor in order to avoid damage to the phases.


Thanks I will try 4.0 Ghz 1.262V and LLC 41%. I'm not sure what this last option is tho, I'm new to that one. What does LLC do?
My GPU is 560TI and my PSU is Cooler Master GX Lite 600W. My PSU is on some psu blacklists as one that should be avoided. I did not know this at the time (when I bought it) and I've been thinking this might be _the_ or _a_ problem as well.
So keeping my CPU at stock Core Speed shouldn't be a problem for my board? Regarding what you were saying about it only having 4 phases of processor power. Btw this is also something I don't completely get: the phases of proc.power and how they impact my cpu and an OC?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Finally got my repaired board back from Gigabyte this weekend. Also new psu from corsair(HX750).
> 
> Made some mods to the cooling:
> Added an 120mm to the sidepanel of my 650d so it blows air to the backside of the motherboard cooling the socket an the vrm:
> 
> Dremel FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Also added an 120mm to the 5.25" bay:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this results? I am still not very happy with the mosfet temp. I probably will get one of the Enzotech sinks to cool it properly. UD3 cooling sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime95 smallFFTs @ 4.5ghz 1.42v c&c enabled, the rest all off:
> 
> 
> Edit:
> The prime run as 20 minutes


You did a nice job on the back of the MB fan!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I can get 5.1 reasonable stable with 1.6 vcore..but I don't have the cooling needed to test that very well.. at 1.55 5ghz is pretty good to go and all I did was change the multiplier and voltage... oh and the LLC set to ultra high.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You can get close to 100 gflops if you use the proper version of IBT on the vishera.


ok... I"ll look for the right version then... unless I can find a link here


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok... I"ll look for the right version then... unless I can find a link here


check on the OP


----------



## Mega Man

in the op


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Thanks I will try 4.0 Ghz 1.262V and LLC 41%. I'm not sure what this last option is tho, I'm new to that one. What does LLC do?
> My GPU is 560TI and my PSU is Cooler Master GX Lite 600W. My PSU is on some psu blacklists as one that should be avoided. I did not know this at the time (when I bought it) and I've been thinking this might be _the_ or _a_ problem as well.
> So keeping my CPU at stock Core Speed shouldn't be a problem for my board? Regarding what you were saying about it only having 4 phases of processor power. Btw this is also something I don't completely get: the phases of proc.power and how they impact my cpu and an OC?
> 
> Thanks in advance


LLC inputs more voltage to the processor, so that the vdrop becomes lower when intense loads are applied, the vdrop does this in order for the processor to consume too much power. With no LLC for example in this particular motherboard (LLC of 100% means that no LLC is applied while LLC at 0% means that a lot of voltage is applied when full load is set on the processor) you will see that if you set a reference voltage, this will go quite low and probably make your processor unstable at full load, if you set it at 0% you will see that the voltage applied is above processor's reference voltage that you set.

Your GPU seems to be alright for that PSU... you may as well test prime95 and see if the processor is stable enough, if it is, then run in parallel something that stresses the GPU, like the MSI afterburner, if it freezes, then indeed something is going on with the PSU (assuming your GPU is not causing any problems, if unsure, run GPU tests alone first). This motherboard still throttles the processor when an intense load is applied at stock speeds, but with intense load I mean 30 min+ prime95. try to mod your VRMs, it may do good on the long run.

There is a nice article of VRMs here: http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors, basically they give power to the processor, the more you have, the less current that goes through them thus lower temperatures, 4 phases is on the limit for the FX8350, hence undervolting is highly recommended...


----------



## hucklebuck

I know I'm a little off topic here. What is the length of a 7950 and 7970 reference card? I have 290mm of room in my case. Where are the power connectors? And how many?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in the op


lol.. now I feel like a tool.. I read the OP ... the whole thing... twice lol.. missed that tiny link there.. I read it wrong lol... oh well.. thanks for not giving me a hard time for my blindness.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You can get close to 100 gflops if you use the proper version of IBT on the vishera.


or more, I've pushed past 100 a few times

if you count negative scores i've exceeded 100.

high stable clocks on just bout everything and tight tight ram timings as fast as your sticks will run em.

NOT CURRENT, Neg results..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

three days ago, I took out my H80 to change fans out, I had actually considered replacing it with a Thermaltake Frio I found on ebay for 34.99$ (its still there btw if you need one).... but instead, just decided that since the only reason I was considering replacing it was because the fans were too loud for me that I'd just replace the fans on it... well to make it easy I just took the whole unit out... which meant a re-seat... ok... now the fans I used on it were not as powerful as the stock fans so I expected cooling to not be as good.... well... apparently I had a "bad" seating the last time or something... because I'm having better temps now than I did...but funny bit is, what I read others having were on par with what I was getting so I didn't think anything of it... maybe its the thermal paste I used this time instead of stock stuff that was on it..... maybe it was a bad seat... but on this exact same OC I'm using now.. when I ran ITB before it would hit right at 65C socket temp and 60C core temps... now it only hit 58C socket temps and 52C core temps... the point I'm making... it always pays to install, test... take out, re-install, test... etc to make sure all is done proper. Glad I didn't buy the Thermaltake on ebay first... lol

edit: in case it matters, the new thermal paste is TG-1 extreme thermal grease from Thermaltake... and for the record, ambient temps in this room stay at a near constant... between 70 and 73F at all times.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That temp looks pretty normal to me for that voltage.
> H100 isn't really cutting edge....
> 
> Let me know the results, if they are way better then mine I will try to remount the block and see the difference.
> 
> Have you disabled all the power savings btw? Except c&c. Especially APM master mode.
> 
> This is about as far as i can go with the crappy mosfet cooling:


Gained almost 10C with the remount. Earlier it spent most of its time while running at 55C , after the remount it was on 46.







Might get better after the AS5 cures a bit, this is a "slap it on and go" run.
PRO TIP - (lol not sure I am qualified to say that but) When seating the cooling block on an AIO cooler do so before mounting the radiator so that there is no tension on the block from the hoses when trying to mount it squarely. It helps to have a friend hold the radiator while you place the cooling block on the chip. In the case of corsair mounts on AMD boards- while someone is holding the cooling block squarely in place-tighten the stirrup shaped bolts just until they make contact with the mount. Then tighten them one half turn at a time , alternating bolts and making sure that when you stop, they have been tightened equally. This is what seems to give me the best chance at a square mounting job.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Which do you have as exhaust and which are intake? It can make a big diff. in the air flow hence the cooling. I only ask this because those temps are not normal for the core or the NB/VRM's. Even at over 4.8 with the memory at 2200 and 1.65 the core volts at 1.475 I am in the mid 50's at CPU core and before a fan on the NB/VRM's it went to 62 at the highest under full 100% CPU and 40+% load on the RAM.
> 
> Try and intake from the front and have everything in the top and rear exhaust and see how that works. Plus if you have dual fans on the CPU cooler make sure they are exhausting and pointed in the same direction. Having the CPU cooler exhaust will keep it from dumping warm air into the case. I know that's basic stuff but the temps need to come down IMO.
> 
> P. S. Adding more fans will always help if you mount them right to get a good airflow across the board.


I'll grab another top and front fan asap... I didn't build this setup but logic tells me the intake is coming from within the case and exhaust rear?!

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0846.jpg.html


----------



## cssorkinman

post remount blend


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Question: What vcore should I set on my FX-8350 at 4.1 GHz?
> I have micro-freezes and complete freezes at default vcore. Temps are good, with max 56 while playing bf3
> My motherboard is asus m5a78l usb3.
> I've got Amd Turbo Core, CoolnQuiet and C6 state - Disabled
> 
> Thanks in advance.


depends on what speeds you want to achieve and what temps your running. Enable LLC for stability


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I know I'm a little off topic here. What is the length of a 7950 and 7970 reference card? I have 290mm of room in my case. Where are the power connectors? And how many?


http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7950/Pages/radeon-7950.aspx#3

Better off posting herer mate
http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/29780#post_20681996


----------



## Mega Man

check newegg for the dimensions


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or more, I've pushed past 100 a few times
> 
> if you count negative scores i've exceeded 100.
> 
> high stable clocks on just bout everything and tight tight ram timings as fast as your sticks will run em.
> 
> NOT CURRENT, Neg results..


Nice ram speeds on the (neg) bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> three days ago, I took out my H80 to change fans out, I had actually considered replacing it with a Thermaltake Frio I found on ebay for 34.99$ (its still there btw if you need one).... but instead, just decided that since the only reason I was considering replacing it was because the fans were too loud for me that I'd just replace the fans on it... well to make it easy I just took the whole unit out... which meant a re-seat... ok... now the fans I used on it were not as powerful as the stock fans so I expected cooling to not be as good.... well... apparently I had a "bad" seating the last time or something... because I'm having better temps now than I did...but funny bit is, what I read others having were on par with what I was getting so I didn't think anything of it... maybe its the thermal paste I used this time instead of stock stuff that was on it..... maybe it was a bad seat... but on this exact same OC I'm using now.. when I ran ITB before it would hit right at 65C socket temp and 60C core temps... now it only hit 58C socket temps and 52C core temps... the point I'm making... it always pays to install, test... take out, re-install, test... etc to make sure all is done proper. Glad I didn't buy the Thermaltake on ebay first... lol
> 
> edit: in case it matters, the new thermal paste is TG-1 extreme thermal grease from Thermaltake... and for the record, ambient temps in this room stay at a near constant... between 70 and 73F at all times.


Congrats.
But i hardly think the TIM you applied is better then the stock(by stock you mean what came applied on the cooler?) because that TIM is very good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gained almost 10C with the remount. Earlier it spent most of its time while running at 55C , after the remount it was on 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might get better after the AS5 cures a bit, this is a "slap it on and go" run.
> PRO TIP - (lol not sure I am qualified to say that but) When seating the cooling block on an AIO cooler do so before mounting the radiator so that there is no tension on the block from the hoses when trying to mount it squarely. It helps to have a friend hold the radiator while you place the cooling block on the chip. In the case of corsair mounts on AMD boards- while someone is holding the cooling block squarely in place-tighten the stirrup shaped bolts just until they make contact with the mount. Then tighten them one half turn at a time , alternating bolts and making sure that when you stop, they have been tightened equally. This is what seems to give me the best chance at a square mounting job.


I managed to hold it firmly in place while the radiator was mounted myself. I just tilt the block towards the radiator, attached one side to the bracket on the board and pressed the block down. Then held it there with a few fingers and used my other hand to mount it to the other side of the socket.
But tightening them both evenly is kinda hard. Because you need to have them unscrewed evenly to be able to do that.


----------



## Pabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> LLC inputs more voltage to the processor, so that the vdrop becomes lower when intense loads are applied, the vdrop does this in order for the processor to consume too much power. With no LLC for example in this particular motherboard (LLC of 100% means that no LLC is applied while LLC at 0% means that a lot of voltage is applied when full load is set on the processor) you will see that if you set a reference voltage, this will go quite low and probably make your processor unstable at full load, if you set it at 0% you will see that the voltage applied is above processor's reference voltage that you set.
> 
> Your GPU seems to be alright for that PSU... you may as well test prime95 and see if the processor is stable enough, if it is, then run in parallel something that stresses the GPU, like the MSI afterburner, if it freezes, then indeed something is going on with the PSU (assuming your GPU is not causing any problems, if unsure, run GPU tests alone first). This motherboard still throttles the processor when an intense load is applied at stock speeds, but with intense load I mean 30 min+ prime95. try to mod your VRMs, it may do good on the long run.
> 
> There is a nice article of VRMs here: http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors, basically they give power to the processor, the more you have, the less current that goes through them thus lower temperatures, 4 phases is on the limit for the FX8350, hence undervolting is highly recommended...


Thanks so much. I will try the things you've suggested above.
Think I'll just edit this post to report back on how it all went









EDIT: I've ran Prime95 and FurMark parallel with stock BIOS settings and I got now error after 35min. So my PSU might be okay after all.
Afterwards I've filled in the BIOS settings you're using as well. I ran Prime95 once more for about 40min and no error/warning. Something strange (maybe) did happen when stress-testing with Prime95 (small fft mode). CPU usage was 100% constantly but my core speed and voltage would drop from 4.0Ghz 1.2-ishV to 3.4Ghz and all the way down to 1.4Ghz 0.8V. My temps did not increase with core speed and voltage drop. I believe actually sometimes the opposite happened, from 45C (4.0Ghz) to 30C(1.4Ghz). I thought this was kinda strange. I've disable AMD Turbo Core and CnQ, but have left C6 state on auto.
Now I've played one round of Bf3 (15-20 min) and only thing I noticed was that when I spawned in my fps would drop very briefly to 70-ish. It went up quite quickly to 100+ steady and I had no more fps drops the rest of the round. Also I have not noticed any micro-freezes yet. Things definitely feel better now.
I'll keep you informed if anything changes. And thanks again








P.s. I've not yet done anything with VRM.


----------



## VectNDN

Disable C6 in bios but leave cool and quiet. I actually use AmdMsrTweaker http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285742-AmdMsrTweaker-New-Versions with the following settings:

"C:\Essentials Startup\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe" APM=0 Turbo=0 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

It's a windows utility that you simply can create a shortcut with the above settings or you can use the task scheduler for automatic execution (I put it 2 mins after the OS boots), with that the throttling disappears in all applications except prime95. note that the multiplier is before the @ and the voltage is set after the @. The ideal thing for you is to lower more the 1.262 voltage, the lower you go, the less likely throttling will appear on prime95 (when you saw your processor going down to 1.4 Ghz, that's throttling and in this particular case, VRM Throttling due the motherboard monitoring loads on the VRMs so they don't exceed a certain threshold) and even better, the processor will run even more cooler. always check with prime95, undervolting causes no damage in the processor, go as low as you can while executing test with prime95, if there are no errors and you go lower than my voltage, then you have quite a nice chip indeed.

20 is the multiplier of the FSB, if FSB is set at 200 (default) 20 will raise the clock up to 4.0 Ghz. For games turbo is better left disabled.

Also, which case and cpu heatsink do you have? this processor emits quite a lot of heat and better get it properly cooled.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Your a scholar and fine gentleman, thanks!
> 
> Here is where the 8350 w/CHVFZ should be at the very least. Your temps are way high IMHO. You need to get better air flow I would think. This is my set up at 100% load w/8350 CHVFZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just went to the ****ty computer area of Riyadh. I had the choice of one 140mm fan and 2 diff 200mm fans. Got a 200mm coolermaster megaflow 200 & an 140mm aero cool shark
> 
> I would assume that the top 200mm fan I already have in case is in an exhaust position. So if I place the 140mm in the front as an intake fan, plus theres 2 lower side panel intake fans, and then I have the water cool exhaust and two 200mm top exhausts. That should do the trick eh...just like below
Click to expand...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Ok just went to the ****ty computer area of Riyadh. I had the choice of one 140mm fan and 2 diff 200mm fans. Got a 200mm coolermaster megaflow 200 & an 140mm aero cool shark
> 
> I would assume that the top 200mm fan I already have in case is in an exhaust position. So if I place the 140mm in the front as an intake fan, plus theres 2 lower side panel intake fans, and then I have the water cool exhaust and two 200mm top exhausts. That should do the trick eh...just like below


You aim for negative pressure?
Dusty case alert.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You aim for negative pressure?
> Dusty case alert.


Agreed, not only that but positive pressure has been proven to have many cooling advantages as well... I would take your top mounted fans and make them intake as well... Much cooler VRM and socket temp that was as well...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Agreed, not only that but positive pressure has been proven to have many cooling advantages as well... I would take your top mounted fans and make them intake as well... Much cooler VRM and socket temp that was as well...


Agreed.
You can even take of the rear exhaust and let the pressure push it outside the case. Saves you some noise too.


----------



## process

so ill have err 5 intakes & 1 exhaust, excluding psu?

ok..I see what you mean







thx thx


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> so ill have err 5 intakes & 1 exhaust, excluding psu?
> 
> ok..I see what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx thx


Nice picture to display the effect.
That is exactly where we aim at.









It will also help because you bring more cool air in.


----------



## Pabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Disable C6 in bios but leave cool and quiet. I actually use AmdMsrTweaker http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285742-AmdMsrTweaker-New-Versions with the following settings:
> 
> "C:\Essentials Startup\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe" APM=0 Turbo=0 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> It's a windows utility that you simply can create a shortcut with the above settings or you can use the task scheduler for automatic execution (I put it 2 mins after the OS boots), with that the throttling disappears in all applications except prime95. note that the multiplier is before the @ and the voltage is set after the @. The ideal thing for you is to lower more the 1.262 voltage, the lower you go, the less likely throttling will appear on prime95 (when you saw your processor going down to 1.4 Ghz, that's throttling and in this particular case, VRM Throttling due the motherboard monitoring loads on the VRMs so they don't exceed a certain threshold) and even better, the processor will run even more cooler. always check with prime95, undervolting causes no damage in the processor, go as low as you can while executing test with prime95, if there are no errors and you go lower than my voltage, then you have quite a nice chip indeed.
> 
> 20 is the multiplier of the FSB, if FSB is set at 200 (default) 20 will raise the clock up to 4.0 Ghz. For games turbo is better left disabled.
> 
> Also, which case and cpu heatsink do you have? this processor emits quite a lot of heat and better get it properly cooled.


CPU heatsink: Gelid Solutions Tranquillo Rev.2
Case: MS-Tech CA-0300 Hornet with 1 front fan, 1 side, 1 at back. No top fan unfortunately.

After playing some more I've noticed that I still get micro-freezes while playing BF3.
I've disabled C6 State and I've lowered my vcore with 2 more increments, its 1.256V now.
But I have left CnQ disabled as I don't understand the AmdMsrTweaker program. I don't know how to edit values or how it's suppose to work. Also I do not have C:\Essentials Startup\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe. I can put it in Startup folder in the start menu tho.
With Prime95 its still undervolting, but i'd really like it to have so it doesn't do it with any other programs. If you could explain a bit more about AmdMsrTweaker.exe that would be great. The readme didnt help me understand it much unfortunately.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> CPU heatsink: Gelid Solutions Tranquillo Rev.2
> Case: MS-Tech CA-0300 Hornet with 1 front fan, 1 side, 1 at back. No top fan unfortunately.
> 
> After playing some more I've noticed that I still get micro-freezes while playing BF3.
> I've disabled C6 State and I've lowered my vcore with 2 more increments, I think its 1.257V now. (have to check that, at least it was 2 increments).
> But I have left CnQ disabled as I don't understand the AmdMsrTweaker program. I don't know how to edit values or how it's suppose to work. Also I do not have C:\Essentials Startup\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe. I can put it in Startup folder in the start menu tho.
> With Prime95 its still undervolting, but i'd really like it to have so it doesn't do it with any other programs. If you could explain a bit more about AmdMsrTweaker.exe that would be great. The readme didnt help me understand it much unfortunately.


Have you also disabled APM Master Mode?

And when there isn't a fan it doesn't mean there can't be one.
Dremel is your friend.


----------



## Pabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have you also disabled APM Master Mode?
> 
> And when there isn't a fan it doesn't mean there can't be one.
> Dremel is your friend.


Thanks. Yeah I was thinking about cutting up the top of my case for an extra fan. Still contemplating it.
I dunno if I have that disabled. If I go into bios to APM almost every option is already on disabled (like from factory settings). So I dunno really.
I do have High Performance Energy mode on in control panel.


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> CPU heatsink: Gelid Solutions Tranquillo Rev.2
> Case: MS-Tech CA-0300 Hornet with 1 front fan, 1 side, 1 at back. No top fan unfortunately.
> 
> After playing some more I've noticed that I still get micro-freezes while playing BF3.
> I've disabled C6 State and I've lowered my vcore with 2 more increments, I think its 1.257V now. (have to check that, at least it was 2 increments).
> But I have left CnQ disabled as I don't understand the AmdMsrTweaker program. I don't know how to edit values or how it's suppose to work. Also I do not have C:\Essentials Startup\AmdMsrTweaker\x64\AmdMsrTweaker.exe. I can put it in Startup folder in the start menu tho.
> With Prime95 its still undervolting, but i'd really like it to have so it doesn't do it with any other programs. If you could explain a bit more about AmdMsrTweaker.exe that would be great. The readme didnt help me understand it much unfortunately.


Particularly, the options on this particular motherboard for disabling turbo and undervolting have never worked for me and also there is no APM option on it either. That's why I use the AmdMsrTweaker, that thing really does work.

Now, just download the program, then create a shortcut to it. Later click properties on said shortcut and in TARGET should appear something like this:

"C:\whateverFolderYouHaveIt\AmdMsrTweaker.exe"

just after the last " add an space and then the arguments

APM=0 Turbo=0 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

So that it looks

"C:\whateverFolderYouHaveIt\AmdMsrTweaker.exe" APM=0 Turbo=0 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Click apply and close that window, then double click on it and voila, no APM nor turbo and all your states undervolted (according to my settings, that's why you should check how far you can go with prime95)

It doesn't matter if you disable or enable cool and quiet, if disabled and the settings above used, the processor is set at the P2 state, which is 4.0 GHz with the multiplier 20 (multiplied by FSB 200 (default on bios) = 4.0 Ghz) @ 1.262v. check on the bios which voltages you can use, the same ones that appear on the bios are the ones that you can put on the value after the @ (up to 3 numbers after the decimal point)

To monitor voltages, use Hwinfo64, that's a nice program to check them (sensors tab) once you double click on this created shortcut you will see how immediately vcore voltage it's adjusted. You have to run said shortcut everytime you boot your computer, I particularly wait until it has fully started (around 2 min) to activate the shortcut since for some reason settings are reset if you set it instantly after you see the desktop. Or you can use the task scheduler to automate said activation.

and... I think you have very little airflow but that's just me, I use the Zalman T2 case with all the fans on it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

finally found a half fast review for the 9590.. as expected is just an overclocked 8350

http://wccftech.com/amd-centurion-fx-9590-5-ghz-processor-previewed-close-core-i74770k/
Quote:


> There are some intresting details regarding the FX-9590 provided by the user, the chip runs at idle on 1.4GHz at 0.875V while at 5 GHz turbo clock speed, it pushes to an 1.513V.
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/amd-centurion-fx-9590-5-ghz-processor-previewed-close-core-i74770k/#ixzz2d6n37O7s


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> finally found a half fast review for the 9590.. as expected is just an overclocked 8350
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-centurion-fx-9590-5-ghz-processor-previewed-close-core-i74770k/


meh a crap physics score is all i see i gather its run at 5ghz

i got 9446 at 5ghz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah I was thinking about cutting up the top of my case for an extra fan. Still contemplating it.
> I dunno if I have that disabled. If I go into bios to APM almost every option is already on disabled (like from factory settings). So I dunno really.
> I do have High Performance Energy mode on in control panel.


I would look it up.
When i had APM on auto or enabled it throttled with good temps. APM lowers the clock/voltages to reduce the power usage because of the predefined max TDP. When you overclock so your power consumption goes above the TDP it will throttle.

I have done it to the sidepanel of my 650D, have a look at my post if you want.
http://www.overclock.net/t/907643/corsair-obsidian-650d-mid-tower/4510#post_20680304


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have you also disabled APM Master Mode?
> 
> And when there isn't a fan it doesn't mean there can't be one.
> Dremel is your friend.


Dremel my ass! When I needed to put another fan in I just bashed out the little window on the side of my case. Then I just screwed in the fan to the little holes that held the plexiglass.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Ok just went to the ****ty computer area of Riyadh. I had the choice of one 140mm fan and 2 diff 200mm fans. Got a 200mm coolermaster megaflow 200 & an 140mm aero cool shark
> 
> I would assume that the top 200mm fan I already have in case is in an exhaust position. So if I place the 140mm in the front as an intake fan, plus theres 2 lower side panel intake fans, and then I have the water cool exhaust and two 200mm top exhausts. That should do the trick eh...just like below


That looks pretty good but in the picture of your set-up I noticed that the CPU cooler was covering the VRM's/ NB and probably is causing heat issues there.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Dremel my ass! When I needed to put another fan in I just bashed out the little window on the side of my case. Then I just screwed in the fan to the little holes that held the plexiglass.


Of course it is different per case type. But i would have a hard time bashing an 120mm hole in my 1mm thick metal side panel....


----------



## Darklyric

= sawzall time


----------



## Devildog83

Do most run Super PI at 1M like this or higher. It goes to 32M?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do most run Super PI at 1M like this or higher. It goes to 32M?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


32 is the main one


----------



## d1nky

download bulldozer conditioner otherwise youll never catch up


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> download bulldozer conditioner otherwise youll never catch up


what's that.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7950/Pages/radeon-7950.aspx#3
> 
> Better off posting herer mate
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/29780#post_20681996


Thanks.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> what's that.


I tried the patch and it didn't help much. It still took 41+ seconds to do 2M.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check newegg for the dimensions


Thanks, Megaman.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I tried the patch and it didn't help much. It still took 41+ seconds to do 2M.


play around with it, disable nrac etc

and heres rangers super pi (btw I get paid everytime to post)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> play around with it, disable nrac etc
> 
> and heres rangers super pi (btw I get paid everytime to post)


Tell him to get the lead out


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> play around with it, disable nrac etc
> 
> and heres rangers super pi (btw I get paid everytime to post)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


tell him cares 1m lol
32 is where its at, or cant he do that 5ghz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Tell him to get the lead out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bloody intel user

meh!!! is all i say


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Bloody intel user
> 
> meh!!! is all i say


lol, hey it's my SON'S rig. Just to be clear about things.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Of course it is different per case type. But i would have a hard time bashing an 120mm hole in my 1mm thick metal side panel....


Eat those Vegetables!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol, hey it's my SON'S rig. Just to be clear about things.


I thought you defected lol, ya been quiet a bit


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I thought you defected lol, ya been quiet a bit


AMD's are just too much fun to play with. I started with the 2500+ barton, FX-55 etc. etc. the deneb's , thubans and zosma's have all been a real hoot .

The intel's I have are rather boring by comparison as far as overclocking goes.


----------



## d1nky




----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*


I'm a little surprised it's not faster than that. I don't think I was at much higher than 5 Ghz with the 2600k when I got the scores I posted earlier. Wonder what his ram is runnin?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm a little surprised it's not faster than that. I don't think I was at much higher than 5 Ghz with the 2600k when I got the scores I posted earlier. Wonder what his ram is runnin?


this.

Ranger: im running 1600 9-10-10 at that bench to remove any chacnes of ram ruining it

lol I don't even need to post anymore I like posting for ranger mocking FX chips!


----------



## hucklebuck

I guess Ranger is too good for us now, now that he moved to intel.

Reading his posts were humorous at times.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I guess Ranger is too good for us now, now that he moved to intel.
> 
> Reading his posts were humorous at times.


oh he'd be here if he could be i'm sure!

some people can't handle some shades of eccentric, it really is their loss.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Thanks so much. I will try the things you've suggested above.
> Think I'll just edit this post to report back on how it all went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've ran Prime95 and FurMark parallel with stock BIOS settings and I got now error after 35min. So my PSU might be okay after all.
> Afterwards I've filled in the BIOS settings you're using as well. I ran Prime95 once more for about 40min and no error/warning. Something strange (maybe) did happen when stress-testing with Prime95 (small fft mode). CPU usage was 100% constantly but my core speed and voltage would drop from 4.0Ghz 1.2-ishV to 3.4Ghz and all the way down to 1.4Ghz 0.8V. My temps did not increase with core speed and voltage drop. I believe actually sometimes the opposite happened, from 45C (4.0Ghz) to 30C(1.4Ghz). I thought this was kinda strange. I've disable AMD Turbo Core and CnQ, but have left C6 state on auto.
> Now I've played one round of Bf3 (15-20 min) and only thing I noticed was that when I spawned in my fps would drop very briefly to 70-ish. It went up quite quickly to 100+ steady and I had no more fps drops the rest of the round. Also I have not noticed any micro-freezes yet. Things definitely feel better now.
> I'll keep you informed if anything changes. And thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. I've not yet done anything with VRM.


fyi fxs are known to fail at stock on prime that is why i recommend ibt avx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Thanks, Megaman.


anytime if you have ~12" you should be fine though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> oh he'd be here if he could be i'm sure!
> 
> some people can't handle some shades of eccentric, it really is their loss.


yea pretty sad that we cant even make a joke about racisim without the mods smacking us down


----------



## Pabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> Particularly, the options on this particular motherboard for disabling turbo and undervolting have never worked for me and also there is no APM option on it either. That's why I use the AmdMsrTweaker, that thing really does work.
> 
> Now, just download the program, then create a shortcut to it. Later click properties on said shortcut and in TARGET should appear something like this:
> 
> "C:\whateverFolderYouHaveIt\AmdMsrTweaker.exe"
> 
> just after the last " add an space and then the arguments
> 
> APM=0 Turbo=0 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> So that it looks
> 
> "C:\whateverFolderYouHaveIt\AmdMsrTweaker.exe" APM=0 Turbo=0 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> Click apply and close that window, then double click on it and voila, no APM nor turbo and all your states undervolted (according to my settings, that's why you should check how far you can go with prime95)
> 
> It doesn't matter if you disable or enable cool and quiet, if disabled and the settings above used, the processor is set at the P2 state, which is 4.0 GHz with the multiplier 20 (multiplied by FSB 200 (default on bios) = 4.0 Ghz) @ 1.262v. check on the bios which voltages you can use, the same ones that appear on the bios are the ones that you can put on the value after the @ (up to 3 numbers after the decimal point)
> 
> To monitor voltages, use Hwinfo64, that's a nice program to check them (sensors tab) once you double click on this created shortcut you will see how immediately vcore voltage it's adjusted. You have to run said shortcut everytime you boot your computer, I particularly wait until it has fully started (around 2 min) to activate the shortcut since for some reason settings are reset if you set it instantly after you see the desktop. Or you can use the task scheduler to automate said activation.
> 
> and... I think you have very little airflow but that's just me, I use the Zalman T2 case with all the fans on it.


Thanks, I get how the program operates now.
My current vcore is 1.256V, should I then also change something in the argument. Just [email protected] to [email protected] ? Or should I change the other arguments as well?
On 1.256V (LLC 41%) I didn't get any errors on Prime95 after 45min, but what is the indication (besides getting errors in Prime95) that I set my vcore too low?

I don't know if I'm correct in saying this but according to Hwinfo64 (good program btw) I see that my vcore is 1.284V (probably because LLC 41%) but the voltage on the different cores are all 1.325V, so does AmdMsrTweaker change the V of the individual cores? Does it matter then what my vcore is at? Why don't I also have to set P0 [email protected] and P1 [email protected] ?

Thanks again


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Thanks, I get how the program operates now.
> 1.-
> My current vcore is 1.256V, should I then also change something in the argument. Just [email protected] to [email protected] ? Or should I change the other arguments as well?
> 2.-
> On 1.256V (LLC 41%) I didn't get any errors on Prime95 after 45min, but what is the indication (besides getting errors in Prime95) that I set my vcore too low?
> 3.-
> I don't know if I'm correct in saying this but according to Hwinfo64 (good program btw) I see that my vcore is 1.284V (probably because LLC 41%) but the voltage on the different cores are all 1.325V, so does AmdMsrTweaker change the V of the individual cores? Does it matter then what my vcore is at? Why don't I also have to set P0 [email protected] and P1 [email protected] ?
> 
> Thanks again


1.- Yes, you only need to modify the value after the @ to change the voltage, you can even underclock the processor if you want changing the value of the multiplier, the 20 before the @, but 4.0 GHz it's nice for this motherboard. The other values, P3, P4... etc, correspond to other lower states of the processor, if you have cool and quiet disabled, the processor will remain at state P2, thereforoe modifying the other states will work, but will not reflect on the processor since it's set to only P2.

2.- Prime95 will stop any core that fails, that's when you know your vcore is too low, you can test other programs like OCC, but so far I like prime95 even more because it tends to show more errors, even on some stock FX8350 (meaning that it really pushes the processor to their limits and beyond) small FFT is good for this.

3.- AmdMsrTweaker is supposed to change the voltage on all the cores as shown in the following picture, if it doesn't, just run it again, sometimes windows resets the voltages right after starting up, I don't know why, that's why I wait until windows is fully started (around 2 minutes after the desktop is shown) to execute the shortcut, that way voltages remain at the values I set them.



Also, if you have a voltage set on bios, better set in on auto and led AMDMsrTweaker to control the voltages.


----------



## BloodyPirate

Hi everyone, I just started an 5 Ghz OC on my FX8350 and got it to boot and benchmark. Problem is Prime95 ( couple cores stop working )and IBT crashes the CPU after awhile... Tried lots of voltage teaks, and tried LLC on extreme but causes way to much heat so left it to ultra high.

Advice would be welcome.

Thx

5 Ghz OC help.jpg 2247k .jpg file


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyPirate*
> 
> Hi everyone, I just started an 5 Ghz OC on my FX8350 and got it to boot and benchmark. Problem is Prime95 ( couple cores stop working )and IBT crashes the CPU after awhile... Tried lots of voltage teaks, and tried LLC on extreme but causes way to much heat so left it to ultra high.
> 
> Advice would be welcome.
> 
> Thx
> 
> 5 Ghz OC help.jpg 2247k .jpg file


I would say bump the vcore. Also I have found some memory like g.skill Trident 2400mhz and some others don't like going under the stock voltage. Did you set your ram voltage?


----------



## BloodyPirate

My ram voltage is stock at 1.5v i can increase it to 1.65v and still be stable when I OC my ram.

Here is my last stable CPU oc and some benchmark...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7073993

http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/693288

Last stable tested OC.png 1576k .png file


----------



## Chopper1591

The **** guys....
What is happening all the time.

Some of you might know i had reboot issues while gaming.
Got a new psu from corsair the newer revision of the hx750 and my motherboard has been to Gigabyte and the store where I bought it and who sent it to Gigabyte said they replaced an part on the board which was defect. I also had an bugged/stuck temp. sensor but they haven't repaired that....
Well that isn't the end of the world.
The reboot issues seem to be gone, but it must show when i have time to do some longer sessions in the weekend.









Well yesterday i started to have some weird problems. The OS booted ok but after i logged in to my account it took ages for everything to load. It literally took 2 minutes before the browser opened when i clicked it. After a few minutes everything worked nice and fast... But today i had very slow browsing and other stuff so i decided to do some testing. First thought it was the HDD but it passed tests in HD Tune. Too bad it is in raid0 so i can't read the S.M.A.R.T. status.

Went to do some memory tests. First the Windows build in tool which displayed it was making errors.

Here are the results of memtest86










This is so weird...
Before i sent the psu and board for repair/replacement i had done extensive testing. Numerous benchmarks, stress tests and all sorts of stability tests to locate the source of the issue. Everything worked. Did like 2 hours of memtest86. Hours of blend, 100 runs of IBT and about 20 runs of 3dmark and heaven each.
And now i have the repaired board and new psu the ram is bad....

Can someone inform me on this? Are ram errors always related to faulty ram? Or can it also be motherboard related?


----------



## process

Finally got around to fitting fans... prob the second hardest thing I've done in my life!

First problem is Saudi. Fkin useless... 3/4 diff fans to choose from and turns out the 200mm cooler master 200 wouldn't fit nzxt phantom case, even though nzxt state its a 200mm fan. So I took the fan filter with me and they didn't have a fan that would fit...all 15 or so shops in the same area. Ended up coming home with it thinking I could zip tie it in or something, but that didn't work.

Had to take the whole fkin top off to turn fan so it's intake
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0855.jpg.html

Got two 140mm Aero Cool Evil Black to intake the front making use of empty bays. Screws weren't long enough to screwn in and rubber grommet woulkd have takewn hours to pull through the minute whole provided. Ended up padding sides of the fan and wedging into bay. Seems to have done the trick nicely. Bottom fan has been temp gaffered!

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0856.jpg.html

Cause I moved the filter from top space onto intake fan, I was left with a gap. Of course no where in the local Riyadh IT area sells fan filters, so I used a temp medical gause/gauze. I think it'll do what its supposed to do until I get back to the UK and stock up with some essentials.

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0857.jpg.html

So the results, how much cooler did it cool things down.

before test, which had to be stopped aftewr a few minutes
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46at61.jpg.html

and todays test, which was stopped after 15 minutes
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/dfghrwlrl6574.jpg.html

So it seems like the upgraded air flow has helped merely prolong an inevitible temp rise. VRM temps still go into sketchy figures and as dog kindly pointed out the cpu cooler covering the vrm nb isn't helping. Not sure if a spot fan will make a big diff to this, but worth a try eh

..and cut my finger feeling the air flow


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> The **** guys....
> What is happening all the time.
> 
> Some of you might know i had reboot issues while gaming.
> Got a new psu from corsair the newer revision of the hx750 and my motherboard has been to Gigabyte and the store where I bought it and who sent it to Gigabyte said they replaced an part on the board which was defect. I also had an bugged/stuck temp. sensor but they haven't repaired that....
> Well that isn't the end of the world.
> The reboot issues seem to be gone, but it must show when i have time to do some longer sessions in the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yesterday i started to have some weird problems. The OS booted ok but after i logged in to my account it took ages for everything to load. It literally took 2 minutes before the browser opened when i clicked it. After a few minutes everything worked nice and fast... But today i had very slow browsing and other stuff so i decided to do some testing. First thought it was the HDD but it passed tests in HD Tune. Too bad it is in raid0 so i can't read the S.M.A.R.T. status.
> 
> Went to do some memory tests. First the Windows build in tool which displayed it was making errors.
> 
> Here are the results of memtest86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so weird...
> Before i sent the psu and board for repair/replacement i had done extensive testing. Numerous benchmarks, stress tests and all sorts of stability tests to locate the source of the issue. Everything worked. Did like 2 hours of memtest86. Hours of blend, 100 runs of IBT and about 20 runs of 3dmark and heaven each.
> And now i have the repaired board and new psu the ram is bad....
> 
> Can someone inform me on this? Are ram errors always related to faulty ram? Or can it also be motherboard related?


It can be a part of the motherboard however its too early to tell,.. I say try bumping the dram voltage .05 and run again.. if the errors go away it will be time to look at the power delivery or ram itself.. Also try running one stick at a time. If no error happen and voltage does not help with all dimms then try upping the cpu/nb slightly.. if after that and the ram was fine you could rule it to be a bad board..

but check out the ram and power first...


----------



## d1nky

that's a lot of errors, try making your ram stable with memtest (the latest version) and then prime/ibt/game and test that way.

and don't let memtest run all the way through if its creating errors


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Finally got around to fitting fans... prob the second hardest thing I've done in my life!
> 
> First problem is Saudi. Fkin useless... 3/4 diff fans to choose from and turns out the 200mm cooler master 200 wouldn't fit nzxt phantom case, even though nzxt state its a 200mm fan. So I took the fan filter with me and they didn't have a fan that would fit...all 15 or so shops in the same area. Ended up coming home with it thinking I could zip tie it in or something, but that didn't work.
> 
> Had to take the whole fkin top off to turn fan so it's intake
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0855.jpg.html
> 
> Got two 140mm Aero Cool Evil Black to intake the front making use of empty bays. Screws weren't long enough to screwn in and rubber grommet woulkd have takewn hours to pull through the minute whole provided. Ended up padding sides of the fan and wedging into bay. Seems to have done the trick nicely. Bottom fan has been temp gaffered!
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0856.jpg.html
> 
> Cause I moved the filter from top space onto intake fan, I was left with a gap. Of course no where in the local Riyadh IT area sells fan filters, so I used a temp medical gause/gauze. I think it'll do what its supposed to do until I get back to the UK and stock up with some essentials.
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0857.jpg.html
> 
> So the results, how much cooler did it cool things down.
> 
> before test, which had to be stopped aftewr a few minutes
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46at61.jpg.html
> 
> and todays test, which was stopped after 15 minutes
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/dfghrwlrl6574.jpg.html
> 
> So it seems like the upgraded air flow has helped merely prolong an inevitible temp rise. VRM temps still go into sketchy figures and as dog kindly pointed out the cpu cooler covering the vrm nb isn't helping. Not sure if a spot fan will make a big diff to this, but worth a try eh
> 
> ..and cut my finger feeling the air flow


Nice craftsmanship, looks very clean.









No but seriously. I think the spotfan can blow below the radiator so it would help a bit.
But try to mount an fan behind the motherboard.
It helped drop my temps a bit. But the heatsink on the mosfet of my board is just very bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It can be a part of the motherboard however its too early to tell,.. I say try bumping the dram voltage .05 and run again.. if the errors go away it will be time to look at the power delivery or ram itself.. Also try running one stick at a time. If no error happen and voltage does not help with all dimms then try upping the cpu/nb slightly.. if after that and the ram was fine you could rule it to be a bad board..
> 
> but check out the ram and power first...


Will do some more testing tomorrow. But as you stated testing individual sticks is the first thing to try. And i did that, forgot to mention it. It is indeed one stick that is giving the errors. Well at least on stick isn't.
I will try up the voltage a bit. But i first lowered the speeds to 1333 9-9-9-27 which still gave errors so I doubt upping the voltage would help.

What do you mean by looking at the power delivery?
BTW my psu is new. Had an replacement from Corsair mailed in last Friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> that's a lot of errors, try making your ram stable with memtest (the latest version) and then prime/ibt/game and test that way.
> 
> and don't let memtest run all the way through if its creating errors


Yeah I wasn't looking at the system when it ran. But it was almost done so I waited the last few minutes to see if it gave more errors.

How can i make the ram stable with memtest?








I sent the image and my story to Corsair to see what they think about it.
I already tested at lower clocks first so it isn't because of wrong settings. I had it at 1333 9-9-9-27 and still gave errors with the Windows built-in tool.


----------



## d1nky

memtest (ram) instability can also be caused by the subtimings and cpunb instability.

maybe select a stock or auto ram profile and test with a slight increase in voltage to both cpunb and ram.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> memtest (ram) instability can also be caused by the subtimings and cpunb instability.
> 
> maybe select a stock or auto ram profile and test with a slight increase in voltage to both cpunb and ram.


Will try it.
But both cpu and nb run at their stock settings. So i doubt cpu-nb is unstable.

I have set all ram timings at the auto settings. Did set it manually, but took over the settings the auto displayed.

EDIT:

Ok just tried some settings out....
First i was like i am increasing everything a little.
Increased the cpu voltage to 1.4, ram to 1.525 and cpu-nb one step above stock.

Ran memtest86 and after 10 seconds or so the system rebooted before displaying errors.
Lowered the ram voltage to 1.510. System rebooted again, without error.

Lowered the cpu-nb to stock. After that memtest kept running but began to display errors after 15 seconds or so. Few seconds later already 5 errors.

Any ideas?


----------



## dmfree88

did you try with one stick at a time? Verify that theres not a faulty one. If the errors occur with both sticks seperately then its the mobo. Will have to try tweaking settings to get it to work otherwise you have some sort of issue. If upping the cpu/nb didnt work and upping the voltage doesnt work then there must be another problem with the mobo. Seems like you got giga-screwed like everyone else with a UD3


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> did you try with one stick at a time? Verify that theres not a faulty one. If the errors occur with both sticks seperately then its the mobo. Will have to try tweaking settings to get it to work otherwise you have some sort of issue. If upping the cpu/nb didnt work and upping the voltage doesnt work then there must be another problem with the mobo. Seems like you got giga-screwed like everyone else with a UD3


OR all his settings and timings are to shet and its unstable........

try setting it all to stock and then test sticks separately using locked/default timings etc

the rated volts for them are 1.5v, theyd be fine up to 1.6v and more maybe.

also adding volts to something that is unstable or incapable of being stable doesn't solve stability issues!

I forgotten what else to say, im bored and tired, oh some ram can be unstable in single channel as well depending on the config and testing!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> OR all his settings and timings are to shet and its unstable........
> 
> try setting it all to stock and then test sticks separately using locked/default timings etc
> 
> the rated volts for them are 1.5v, theyd be fine up to 1.6v and more maybe.
> 
> also adding volts to something that is unstable or incapable of being stable doesn't solve stability issues!
> 
> I forgotten what else to say, im bored and tired, oh some ram can be unstable in single channel as well depending on the config and testing!


.......

his ram should be able to handle 1.65v+ no problems

upping the voltage is how we achieve stability at higher clocks so how could you say this solves no stability issues? It has solved many issues with stability for many in the past.

He has already stated he set to stock:
"I have set all ram timings at the auto settings. Did set it manually, but took over the settings the auto displayed."
So why assume that timings are wrong.

You didnt even read what he wrote your just popping off with random answers or what?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> did you try with one stick at a time? Verify that theres not a faulty one. If the errors occur with both sticks seperately then its the mobo. Will have to try tweaking settings to get it to work otherwise you have some sort of issue. If upping the cpu/nb didnt work and upping the voltage doesnt work then there must be another problem with the mobo. Seems like you got giga-screwed like everyone else with a UD3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> OR all his settings and timings are to shet and its unstable........
> 
> try setting it all to stock and then test sticks separately using locked/default timings etc
> 
> the rated volts for them are 1.5v, theyd be fine up to 1.6v and more maybe.
> 
> also adding volts to something that is unstable or incapable of being stable doesn't solve stability issues!
> 
> I forgotten what else to say, im bored and tired, oh some ram can be unstable in single channel as well depending on the config and testing!


Its getting worse and worse by the minute.








First thing i did this morning was test the two sticks independently. One stick passed the test.
Now I tried both sticks with increased voltage on the cpu, ram en cpu-nb which made the system to reboot. Setting al but ram(1.515v) voltage at stock didn't reboot the system but gave the errors.
Tried the good stick which worked this morning. System rebooted with the test. Increased the voltage. Still reboot after just a few seconds.

Restored the bios to fail-safe settings. No luck.
I really have the idea this board is to blame. I had it repaired by gigabyte and they said they had replaced an component. But the temp sensor which I said was defect wasn't repaired.

I had e-mail contact with the store where i bought it about 2 years ago. I really want them to either trash it or sell it as refurbished if they can have it repaired and give me an better board with payment from my side. Because i don't feel like sending it in AGAIN while i pay for the shipment costs and waiting 2 to 4 weeks again for the repair. Especially considering i already payed and waited on something that still gives problems.....

Am i over stressing? I have really had it with this UD3 board. GOD DAMN IT








It also overclocks like **** on the FX.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> did you try with one stick at a time? Verify that theres not a faulty one. If the errors occur with both sticks seperately then its the mobo. Will have to try tweaking settings to get it to work otherwise you have some sort of issue. If upping the cpu/nb didnt work and upping the voltage doesnt work then there must be another problem with the mobo. Seems like you got giga-screwed like everyone else with a UD3
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> OR all his settings and timings are to shet and its unstable........
> 
> try setting it all to stock and then test sticks separately using locked/default timings etc
> 
> the rated volts for them are 1.5v, theyd be fine up to 1.6v and more maybe.
> 
> also adding volts to something that is unstable or incapable of being stable doesn't solve stability issues!
> 
> I forgotten what else to say, im bored and tired, oh some ram can be unstable in single channel as well depending on the config and testing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its getting worse and worse by the minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing i did this morning was test the two sticks independently. One stick passed the test.
> Now I tried both sticks with increased voltage on the cpu, ram en cpu-nb which made the system to reboot. Setting al but ram(1.515v) voltage at stock didn't reboot the system but gave the errors.
> Tried the good stick which worked this morning. System rebooted with the test. Increased the voltage. Still reboot after just a few seconds.
> 
> Restored the bios to fail-safe settings. No luck.
> I really have the idea this board is to blame. I had it repaired by gigabyte and they said they had replaced an component. But the temp sensor which I said was defect wasn't repaired.
> 
> I had e-mail contact with the store where i bought it about 2 years ago. I really want them to either trash it or sell it as refurbished if they can have it repaired and give me an better board with payment from my side. Because i don't feel like sending it in AGAIN while i pay for the shipment costs and waiting 2 to 4 weeks again for the repair. Especially considering i already payed and waited on something that still gives problems.....
> 
> Am i over stressing? I have really had it with this UD3 board. GOD DAMN IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also overclocks like **** on the FX.
Click to expand...

Demand a Rev 1.1.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Demand a Rev 1.1.


I want the 4.0.
That one has much better cooling.

http://www.gigabyte.co.nl/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4672#ov


----------



## dmfree88

i dont know if he still has it but theres someone on the 990fxa club that has one he was selling for cheap (rev 4). said it still had throttling issues and he was done with it. either way though you might still have issues


----------



## itomic

Corsair H110









http://www.pohrani.com/?a/lw/3CYUSUBD/corsair-h110-blend.png


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this.
> 
> Ranger: im running 1600 9-10-10 at that bench to remove any chacnes of ram ruining it
> 
> lol I don't even need to post anymore I like posting for ranger mocking FX chips!


That Ranger from flag waving AMD user, with nothing but disdain for Intel, to Intel arrogant overnight. It's like he was infused with new DNA . Perhaps he is a Transformer. Let's ask Mega man about that.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> .......
> 
> upping the voltage is how we achieve stability at higher clocks so how could you say this solves no stability issues? It has solved many issues with stability for many in the past.


obviously you don't know too much about how the cpu interacts with ram and vice versa. read up on it before you start posting nonsense.

try a little experiment, set TRD to half its value and tell me when you stop applying more volts to ram for stability.

you should really stop accusing hardware defects before all processes have been eliminated.

AND FYI not all auto settings on every single platform are the correct settings, usually XMP (intel) gives wrong values for AMD but still works in 99.99% of cases

and no offence to chopper but his information given isn't the best.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That Ranger from flag waving AMD user, with nothing but disdain for Intel, to Intel arrogant overnight. It's like he was infused with new DNA . Perhaps he is a Transformer. Let's ask Mega man about that.


I said the similar to him LOL from amd uber supreme and now he works for apple and uses intel


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Have any of you guys been having issues with CoreTemp?

For a while now every time I installed it on my system I would get blue screens right when CoreTemp tries to start up. The faulty driver would show up in the blue screen report. This is under Windows Server 2012.
Since then I've been using SpeedFan however I'm not sure if the temperature reports are as accurate or the same.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> Have any of you guys been having issues with CoreTemp?
> 
> For a while now every time I installed it on my system I would get blue screens with the faulty driver associated with CoreTemp. This is under Windows Server 2012.
> Since then I've been using SpeedFan however I'm not sure if the temperature reports are as accurate or the same.


Use HWiNFO the best.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Use HWiNFO the best.


Yes it the best but there really isnt a difference in temps between hwinfo 64 and hwmonitor

yes hwmonitor sucks for voltages but for temps its spot on









done tests myself and yes temps were accurate with both although hwinfo64 has a slower refresh time than hwmonitor

hope this answer the question properly rather than use hwinfo64 its the best


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hope this answer the question properly rather than use hwinfo64 its the best


well he got a rep from me for it hahahaa


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> obviously you don't know too much about how the cpu interacts with ram and vice versa. read up on it before you start posting nonsense.
> 
> try a little experiment, set TRD to half its value and tell me when you stop applying more volts to ram for stability.
> 
> you should really stop accusing hardware defects before all processes have been eliminated.
> 
> AND FYI not all auto settings on every single platform are the correct settings, usually XMP (intel) gives wrong values for AMD but still works in 99.99% of cases
> 
> and no offence to chopper but his information given isn't the best.


why would he have set his trd to half and tried to stabilize it??? why would anyone?? this has nothing to do with what he did. yes its possible auto is not the same as default.. my auto sets my timings too loose so i know this is not always accurate. if auto were to have set his timings lower then upping the voltage may have helped his stability. Its not like auto set his trd to half while everything else was normal... Then you blame chopper for bad information but provide no good information. You have done nothing to attempt to help and are now just being a jerk.


----------



## d1nky

i think most people would pick a 7950 over a gtx650 anyday.

also may think about ref if putting a block on in the future


----------



## Darklyric

7950....it destroys a 650 and is on par with a 760/670... and can oc (maybe not that one) to be on par with a stock 770....


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

I would like to remind everyone that we do not single out or personally pick on a member just because you don't get along with them. If anyone picks on another member again, be warned that I'll forced to issue a warning or an infraction if I see it again.

OCN is not a bullying playground, got it?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> I would like to remind everyone that we do not single out or personally pick on a member just because you don't get along with them. If anyone picks on another member again, be warned that I'll forced to issue a warning or an infraction if I see it again.
> 
> OCN is not a bullying playground, got it?


What happened this time?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> I would like to remind everyone that we do not single out or personally pick on a member just because you don't get along with them. If anyone picks on another member again, be warned that I'll forced to issue a warning or an infraction if I see it again.
> 
> OCN is not a bullying playground, got it?


Me? I was recommending a card which was easy from the selection he gave...the 650 not even in the same class nor price range (well kinda price range).

Edit nvm read back a few post that id missed. sorry:thumb:


----------



## Mega Man

dmfree not all chips like more volts, neither does all ram

some times more volts is the answer and some times it isnt. i know some sticks of samsung miracle ram dont like any more then ~1.575 some like 1.7 it really is chip by chip.


----------



## dmfree88

i never said it was the only answer i just said try it.... feel free to offer other suggestions


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Use HWiNFO the best.


Just to add to it. I started having issues as well. I had it set to auto start and minimize. If the temps wasn't up when I went to desktop n Windows 8 it would blue screen. IOsys64 fault in none paged area. If I let windows sit for a few minutes before I logged on it would be okay. Un check auto start and minimize and start manually.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice craftsmanship, looks very clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but seriously. I think the spotfan can blow below the radiator so it would help a bit.
> But try to mount an fan behind the motherboard.
> It helped drop my temps a bit. But the heatsink on the mosfet of my board is just very bad.
> Will do some more testing tomorrow. But as you stated testing individual sticks is the first thing to try. And i did that, forgot to mention it. It is indeed one stick that is giving the errors. Well at least on stick isn't.
> I will try up the voltage a bit. But i first lowered the speeds to 1333 9-9-9-27 which still gave errors so I doubt upping the voltage would help.
> 
> What do you mean by looking at the power delivery?
> BTW my psu is new. Had an replacement from Corsair mailed in last Friday.
> Yeah I wasn't looking at the system when it ran. But it was almost done so I waited the last few minutes to see if it gave more errors.
> 
> How can i make the ram stable with memtest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the image and my story to Corsair to see what they think about it.
> I already tested at lower clocks first so it isn't because of wrong settings. I had it at 1333 9-9-9-27 and still gave errors with the Windows built-in tool.


I meant the power deliver of the mobo.. if the ram voltage was dropping it would cause errors.. I meant this if only all ram sticks tested good by themselves
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> why would he have set his trd to half and tried to stabilize it??? why would anyone?? this has nothing to do with what he did. yes its possible auto is not the same as default.. my auto sets my timings too loose so i know this is not always accurate. if auto were to have set his timings lower then upping the voltage may have helped his stability. Its not like auto set his trd to half while everything else was normal... Then you blame chopper for bad information but provide no good information. You have done nothing to attempt to help and are now just being a jerk.


he was making a conjecture of why just adding volts doesn't solve the problem


----------



## dmfree88

i apologize rough day that was basically irrelevant.. deleted


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> obviously you don't know too much about how the cpu interacts with ram and vice versa. read up on it before you start posting nonsense.
> 
> try a little experiment, set TRD to half its value and tell me when you stop applying more volts to ram for stability.
> 
> you should really stop accusing hardware defects before all processes have been eliminated.
> 
> AND FYI not all auto settings on every single platform are the correct settings, usually XMP (intel) gives wrong values for AMD but still works in 99.99% of cases
> 
> and no offence to chopper but his information given isn't the best.


Ask for more info then.
I am posting my problems because i would like some insight from you guys.
Thought i had followed up the advice good and posted results...

To sum it up:
Problem started with giving memtest errors.
Tried both sticks individually, showed that one stick worked properly. Well at least for a short test.
Then some guys advised me to up some voltages. I had been using the ram on 1.515v already because of the drop below 1.5v sometimes.
Running the test with both sticks and didn't solve a thing, in fact the system started to reboot with upped cpu-nb and cpu voltage.

Started testing the "working" stick again. Weirdly enough this one also started giving the reboots....
Even with stock settings(not XMP) 1333 cl9, cpu stock, all stock. The test gave me a reboot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I meant the power deliver of the mobo.. if the ram voltage was dropping it would cause errors.. I meant this if only all ram sticks tested good by themselves
> he was making a conjecture of why just adding volts doesn't solve the problem


I've been using upped ram voltage for some time now because of the drop.


----------



## d1nky

memtest tests both ram and IMC, sometimes certain configs will error in single channel mode.

sometimes out dated memtest versions will error no matter what - http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500rc1/mt500rc1.usb.exe

voltage doesn't cure stability majority of the time, vice versa

xmp profiles are an intel preset that 99.99% of the time work with AMD platforms.

my advice is to set everything to their default values.

CPU to its vid and stock freq.
CPUNB 2200mz 1.25v
HT 2600mhz 1.2v
Northbriidge 1.1v

Ram timings to their stock but locked not auto.

Then test with ^^ that memtest and 1.52v

Don't presume something is broken until you have ruled out all possibilities, and don't listen to advice or opinion from the second hurricane

you also said only one stick works, make a note on the channel. test working stick in said channel and test 'broke' stick in other channels and then test together.

clean gold fingers on the RAM modules, if you can use compressed gas in the slots or if you have motherboard cleaner use that.

if all that fails test some other ram, and if that fails test ram in another mobo.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> memtest tests both ram and IMC, sometimes certain configs will error in single channel mode.
> 
> sometimes out dated memtest versions will error no matter what - http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500rc1/mt500rc1.usb.exe
> 
> voltage doesn't cure stability majority of the time, vice versa
> 
> xmp profiles are an intel preset that 99.99% of the time work with AMD platforms.
> 
> my advice is to set everything to their default values.
> 
> CPU to its vid and stock freq.
> CPUNB 2200mz 1.25v
> HT 2600mhz 1.2v
> Northbriidge 1.1v
> 
> Ram timings to their stock but locked not auto.
> 
> Then test with ^^ that memtest and 1.52v
> 
> Don't presume something is broken until you have ruled out all possibilities, and don't listen to advice or opinion from the second hurricane
> 
> you also said only one stick works, make a note on the channel. test working stick in said channel and test 'broke' stick in other channels and then test together.
> 
> clean gold fingers on the RAM modules, if you can use compressed gas in the slots or if you have motherboard cleaner use that.
> 
> if all that fails test some other ram, and if that fails test ram in another mobo.


Small update. I don't have time now to test more because I have to some stuff.

Well i first cleaned the gold contact points on the ram sticks. Were pretty clean, but it can't hurt to clean again. Plus i had the iso alcohol laying around.

Started of with setting your advised things in bios. Cpu-nb can't be set to 1.25v, but why does that need to be set so high? That was the maxed advised on this chip if I am not mistaken. That could only be set to 1.24xx or 1.26xx so it went for the lower one. The rest as you advised.

First tested the "broken" stick. In all 4 channels it displayed 3 errors after only 10 seconds or so.
The other stick I have tested in the first channel and didn't gave me errors in the first 30 seconds.

But i have to go. Will post back when I have tested all the channels. How long do you advise? 10 minutes enough? As i am not overclocking the ram.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Small update. I don't have time now to test more because I have to some stuff.
> 
> Well i first cleaned the gold contact points on the ram sticks. Were pretty clean, but it can't hurt to clean again. Plus i had the iso alcohol laying around.
> 
> Started of with setting your advised things in bios. Cpu-nb can't be set to 1.25v, but why does that need to be set so high? That was the maxed advised on this chip if I am not mistaken. That could only be set to 1.24xx or 1.26xx so it went for the lower one. The rest as you advised.
> 
> First tested the "broken" stick. In all 4 channels it displayed 3 errors after only 10 seconds or so.
> The other stick I have tested in the first channel and didn't gave me errors in the first 30 seconds.
> 
> But i have to go. Will post back when I have tested all the channels. How long do you advise? 10 minutes enough? As i am not overclocking the ram.


CPU-NB max voltage is same as chip 1.55v. CPU-NB is @ 2.640ghz and 1.38v on mine.

Memtest is best run for a few hours for full stability. But 1 hour should do fine for most moderate users. If you live on your computer like I do, I would go for 3 hrs min. I can easily play games for that long.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Small update. I don't have time now to test more because I have to some stuff.
> 
> Well i first cleaned the gold contact points on the ram sticks. Were pretty clean, but it can't hurt to clean again. Plus i had the iso alcohol laying around.
> 
> Started of with setting your advised things in bios. Cpu-nb can't be set to 1.25v, but why does that need to be set so high? That was the maxed advised on this chip if I am not mistaken. That could only be set to 1.24xx or 1.26xx so it went for the lower one. The rest as you advised.
> 
> First tested the "broken" stick. In all 4 channels it displayed 3 errors after only 10 seconds or so.
> The other stick I have tested in the first channel and didn't gave me errors in the first 30 seconds.
> 
> But i have to go. Will post back when I have tested all the channels. How long do you advise? 10 minutes enough? As i am not overclocking the ram.


see now we are getting somewhere!

once things are broken down into stages you can rule out possibilities. and it makes better sense when reading instead of 'omg za pc Is down, ram wooo and now woo but when woo I don't know but yes''

im assuming you have the latest bios on the mobo, at stock 1.2v and above is fine for the cpunb. (odd it cant be adjusted like others) ^^ what durquavian said about cpunb is true, but only with decent cooling and a balance of cpu volts or itll fry if ones too low.

and like above test all channels with the good stick and see what happens ( a full memtest pass is enough ) and if you got spare ram test that. at least then you know the board isn't defective and its the ram.


----------



## cssorkinman

Make sure you aren't confusing NB voltage for CPU-NB voltage, they have quite different maximums. CPU-NB @ over 1.4v would start to get hard on things if you didn't have a robust board. Also adds a lot to the cpu temps.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Make sure you aren't confusing NB voltage for CPU-NB voltage, they have quite different maximums. CPU-NB @ over 1.4v would start to get hard on things if you didn't have a robust board. Also adds a lot to the cpu temps.


Maybe they should change the name of the CPU-NB to CPU-MC so as to not confuse they now almost defunct board NB and the CPU-NB. Remember I had issues trying to distinguish the multi and voltage actual of either from each other. CPU-Z case in point.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> see now we are getting somewhere!
> 
> once things are broken down into stages you can rule out possibilities. and it makes better sense when reading instead of 'omg za pc Is down, ram wooo and now woo but when woo I don't know but yes''
> 
> im assuming you have the latest bios on the mobo, at stock 1.2v and above is fine for the cpunb. (odd it cant be adjusted like others) ^^ what durquavian said about cpunb is true, but only with decent cooling and a balance of cpu volts or itll fry if ones too low.
> 
> and like above test all channels with the good stick and see what happens ( a full memtest pass is enough ) and if you got spare ram test that. at least then you know the board isn't defective and its the ram.


Yep.
Sadly I don't have spare ram. But i will continue testing the other channels. And i guess Corsair would change my ram for new ones anyway. So that is only like 1,80 euros for the shipping cost as it can be letter mailed.

Will post back tonight with the results.










BTW:
Is the voltage with Vishera's kinda the same as with the Deneb's? That cpu-nb must be lower then the cpu vcore?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Make sure you aren't confusing NB voltage for CPU-NB voltage, they have quite different maximums. CPU-NB @ over 1.4v would start to get hard on things if you didn't have a robust board. Also adds a lot to the cpu temps.


It's not like this is my first amd chip I overclock.
But thanks for the tip








It sure wouldn't be good if I had put 1.4+ volts to the NB.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well guys if you don't hear from me next week don't worry heading to the beach for the week. Sadly I will be away from the Desktop but the Bushwackers should ease the pain. I am also probably just wasting my time but I am going to have some info by the end of this week to post here. You will have to wait and see what it is.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well guys if you don't hear from me next week don't worry heading to the beach for the week. Sadly I will be away from the Desktop but the Bushwackers should ease the pain. I am also probably just wasting my time but I am going to have some info by the end of this week to post here. You will have to wait and see what it is.


Have Fun and you better not let us down


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> see now we are getting somewhere!
> 
> once things are broken down into stages you can rule out possibilities. and it makes better sense when reading instead of 'omg za pc Is down, ram wooo and now woo but when woo I don't know but yes''
> 
> im assuming you have the latest bios on the mobo, at stock 1.2v and above is fine for the cpunb. (odd it cant be adjusted like others) ^^ what durquavian said about cpunb is true, but only with decent cooling and a balance of cpu volts or itll fry if ones too low.
> 
> and like above test all channels with the good stick and see what happens ( a full memtest pass is enough ) and if you got spare ram test that. at least then you know the board isn't defective and its the ram.


Well, all channels passed the test. But is it normal that this version of memtest finishes the test faster? This one was done in the 2x minutes while yesterday it almost took 45 minutes. Maybe i didn't look good and it was at pass 2 I don't remember.

While i was testing channel 4 I noticed something strange.
I started from channel one and took pictures, so it is at the start of the test. Have a look.

Channel 1:


Channel 2:


Channel 3:


Channel 4:


It seems to read the ram at 1066, maybe this is a bug i don't know.
And why does it say slot 0 with each test?

Also the freq. and timings are off and channel 3 and 4 are in 64-bit.


----------



## bond32

http://valid.canardpc.com/2897017

Prime stable for 10 min before I got bored. Loving this new xspc stuff!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyPirate*
> 
> My ram voltage is stock at 1.5v i can increase it to 1.65v and still be stable when I OC my ram.
> 
> Here is my last stable CPU oc and some benchmark...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7073993
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/pcm7/693288
> 
> Last stable tested OC.png 1576k .png file


You can get 5.0 Ghz but the H100i will not be good enough to run at 100% very long. I can get mine to run at 4.8 or 4.9 but it get's too hot to run Prime or IBT for very long. Some may have been able to get it to work but I bet they can't run hours of prime with it at 5.0 and an H100i. I love mine but I don't run it higher than 4.7 just for that reason.If you wish to run at 5.0 and beyond I would suggest a full loop to keep it cool enough or your chip won't last long. Just MHO.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897017
> 
> Prime stable for 10 min before I got bored. Loving this new xspc stuff!


Looks nice.
But man, thats a tight fit.








Couldn't you mount the fans on the outside of the case?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Looks nice.
> But man, thats a tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you mount the fans on the outside of the case?


Thanks. I could mount them outside, that was the plan. But I saw they fit on the inside, may still flip them yet. Thought about doing push pull but may just put them on the outside.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks. I could mount them outside, that was the plan. But I saw they fit on the inside, may still flip them yet. Thought about doing push pull but may just put them on the outside.


I can't see very good. But that is a thin rad, right? In the front.
If it is you better just put the fans on the outside because the air can flow better then i guess....

And is the top one also intake?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hmm.. looks like a H110 + fractal R4 mod will coming up in the next week or so..









company claims it won't fit.. I SHALL BE THE JUDGE OF THAT!!! muahahahah

by my math, i've got some room to spare provided the mods are possible.

Beast might be re tasked to a new mission.. live multi track recording..


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I can't see very good. But that is a thin rad, right? In the front.
> If it is you better just put the fans on the outside because the air can flow better then i guess....
> 
> And is the top one also intake?


Yeah, it's a thin rad. Swiftech XP. I put the fans on the outside, lost a dust filter but I will deal. The top are exhaust. Also flipped the back 140 as intake for the vrm.


----------



## process

sweet rig! Talking of vrm... I was just playing arma3 for an hour or so, came out and was greeted by these temps (note vrm max)

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/dontnamewwttandf.jpg.html
***!

Thought the comp woulda shut itself down at that temp? I didn't disable vrm safe thingy option in bios


----------



## bond32

Can't see the pic, may just be my crappy internet. My vrm maxed in the low 70's stressing yesterday and I panicked. Have the back fan as intake now and a fan on the back of the socket, usually stays in low to mid 60's now.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, it's a thin rad. Swiftech XP. I put the fans on the outside, lost a dust filter but I will deal. The top are exhaust. Also flipped the back 140 as intake for the vrm.


Yeah that will help with the vrm.
What are your clocks now? But be sure to run prime allot longer then 10 minutes. Make that 10 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> sweet rig! Talking of vrm... I was just playing arma3 for an hour or so, came out and was greeted by these temps (note vrm max)
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/dontnamewwttandf.jpg.html
> ***!
> 
> Thought the comp woulda shut itself down at that temp? I didn't disable vrm safe thingy option in bios


False reading.








I may hope haha.

But looking at your average is must have been false.
Voltage3 is also pretty funny though.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well, all channels passed the test. But is it normal that this version of memtest finishes the test faster? This one was done in the 2x minutes while yesterday it almost took 45 minutes. Maybe i didn't look good and it was at pass 2 I don't remember.
> 
> While i was testing channel 4 I noticed something strange.
> I started from channel one and took pictures, so it is at the start of the test. Have a look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Channel 1:
> 
> 
> Channel 2:
> 
> 
> Channel 3:
> 
> 
> Channel 4:
> 
> 
> It seems
> 
> 
> to read the ram at 1066, maybe this is a bug i don't know.
> And why does it say slot 0 with each test?
> 
> Also the freq. and timings are off and channel 3 and 4 are in 64-bit.


I don't know what to think of that, if you kept all the settings the same. bios up to date.

then it looks like something is screwed, youll have to rule it out for sure with some known good ram. and maybe try dual channel mode with good ram.

but that looks totally messed up lol all your requencies are different!

that's only using a single core as well, usually its 01234567

and the slot number should change tbh!

tbh that doesn't even look like a ram problem, maybe software or something else. maybe find other releases of memtest and try again


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah that will help with the vrm.
> What are your clocks now? But be sure to run prime allot longer then 10 minutes. Make that 10 hours.
> False reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may hope haha.
> 
> But looking at your average is must have been false.
> Voltage3 is also pretty funny though.


I will run it overnight possibly, but need to come up with some clever vrm cooling before I do. Also my socket temps got pretty warm until I set a fan back there, so I would like to figure out a way to actually mount the fan.

What do you think with the black lights? Still looking for a better spot for the top one.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Also my socket temps got pretty warm until I set a fan back there, so I would like to figure out a way to actually mount the fan.
> 
> What do you think with the black lights? Still looking for a better spot for the top one.


spot fan?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I will run it overnight possibly, but need to come up with some clever vrm cooling before I do. Also my socket temps got pretty warm until I set a fan back there, so I would like to figure out a way to actually mount the fan.
> 
> What do you think with the black lights? Still looking for a better spot for the top one.


Well if the rear fan is an exhaust then how do you feel about modding?

Also how did you hide your led light cable on the raystorm?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well if the rear fan is an exhaust then how do you feel about modding?
> 
> Also how did you hide your led light cable on the raystorm?


What mod did you have in mind? As for hiding it I just tucked it on the inside of the mounting hardware. Have not done the final cabling yet but when I do I will zip tie some things together.

I can put a spot fan on the vrm, that's what I have been doing but I was trying to come up with more permanent solutions.

Edit: I have 2 more red LED's on the way. Should look pretty good with all 4 in there.


----------



## d1nky

ive just realised this thread has gone down hill.

if any noobs want to beat my 8350 scores... then we talk


----------



## bond32

Working on it d1nky... Doubt I'll beat them but I'll come close.

Putting the fans as push in the front and removing the dust filter dropped my core temps 2 degrees, interesting.


----------



## d1nky

for reference on my scores..... under PB


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive just realised this thread has gone down hill.
> 
> if any noobs want to beat my 8350 scores... then we talk


why are you being arrogant









you were lucky getting a chip that can do over 5.4ghz and now you come out with crap like this??

I got a message for you


Spoiler: Warning:Message!



It IS LUCK you didnt do anything accept finally realize what your chip can do

Now its "thread gone downhill if anyone wants to talk blah blah blah"

arrogant git


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im jealous so im going to try and insult you


tbh its not luck because this cpu is crap, it cant even get 5ghz prime stable for that long and requires a lot of volts.

luck usually happens once so go cry a river......

this thread has gone down hill cant you admit that, and btw its not arrogance its style muhaha

and im trying to drum up some competition, ranger let me down and went to intel!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> its not arrogance its style muhaha
> 
> and im trying to drum up some competition, ranger let me down and went to intel!


Style?

As in put yourself on a pedestal shout as loud as you can and try to convince us its your overclocking knowledge rather than silicon lottory win for the reason you being there

Haha

Man wait til i stand up again

I have style.......i do and all the regulars will tell you, i am unique in my style

Now onto your style and all i see is an arrogant teenager whose few friends have left the thread and he's trying to take over their status


----------



## d1nky

^^ I sent you a pm so why argue on here?!

btw ive been overclocking for around 4 months LOL and still beat you!


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why are you being arrogant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were lucky getting a chip that can do over 5.4ghz and now you come out with crap like this??
> 
> I got a message for you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Message!
> 
> 
> 
> It IS LUCK you didnt do anything accept finally realize what your chip can do
> 
> Now its "thread gone downhill if anyone wants to talk blah blah blah"
> 
> arrogant git


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tbh its not luck because this cpu is crap, it cant even get 5ghz prime stable for that long and requires a lot of volts.
> 
> luck usually happens once so go cry a river......
> 
> this thread has gone down hill cant you admit that, and btw its not arrogance its style muhaha
> 
> and im trying to drum up some competition, ranger let me down and went to intel!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ^^ I sent you a pm so why argue on here?!
> 
> btw ive been overclocking for around 4 months LOL and still beat you!


Ahem guys... GUYS chill man don't want to see anyone get in trouble. I don't know what the bickering is about but lets settle it and move on. Ranger was cool but he got banned maybe they will let the ban off. Do not want to see anyone else get banned so Both of you what started this?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tbh its not luck because this cpu is crap, it cant even get 5ghz prime stable for that long and requires a lot of volts.
> 
> luck usually happens once so go cry a river......
> 
> this thread has gone down hill cant you admit that, and btw its not arrogance its style muhaha
> 
> and im trying to drum up some competition, ranger let me down and went to intel!


How about memory frequency ? http://hwbot.org/submission/2392171_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1342.6_mhz


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How about memory frequency ? http://hwbot.org/submission/2392171_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1342.6_mhz


I bench on 2600mhz 11-13-13 so maybe that's do able.

but I wouldn't want to beat it, because then my rams golden and im lucky.

btw some of your hwbot scores sort of encouraged me to push further!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I bench on 2600mhz 11-13-13 so maybe that's do able.
> 
> but I wouldn't want to beat it, because then my rams golden and im lucky.
> 
> btw some of your hwbot scores sort of encouraged me to push further!


It's fun to have scores to set a goal to beat, but please remember- humility in victory and grace in defeat say alot about someone's character.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive just realised this thread has gone down hill.
> 
> if any noobs want to beat my 8350 scores... then we talk


How did you get the idea that this a thread just about benching contests. Sounds like you have something to prove. When I OC or bench I am competing against the hardware to get the best possible performance not against other members. Is the thread boring to you unless you get to brag about scores?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's fun to have scores to set a goal to beat, but please remember- humility in victory and grace in defeat say alot about someone's character.


So someone agrees with me?









Its not about him beating me lol no way it was bound to happen, i was sat at the top of superpi32m for too long









Do i care someone beat me?

Do i hell as like lol, just makes me wanna try and beat it again, but when kids go back to school

but his arrogance makes himself believe he is right in what he said.....sad really as i thought he was beginning to come out ok with the other 2 gone, but sadly no he needs to take over their spot

god knows why


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> What happened this time?


I have NO idea.


----------



## d1nky

lol I was waving them scores around to get people to bite and react with better scores or think 'eff this lil bar steward ill beat him' instead people cry!

and devildog, I don't think that's a reason why half the people bench. benching is competitive, its against others.

tbh I haven't even been benching 4 months is more like 3 and a bit.

there are other benches other than superpi 32m which is pretty damn boring!

whats wrong with a bit of competition....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol I was waving them scores around to get people to bite and react with better scores or think 'eff this lil bar steward ill beat him' instead people cry!
> 
> and devildog, I don't think that's a reason why half the people bench. benching is competitive, its against others.
> 
> tbh I haven't even been benching 4 months is more like 3 and a bit.
> 
> there are other benches other than superpi 32m which is pretty damn boring!
> 
> whats wrong with a bit of competition....


Uhum.

I can't speak for most of us. But I do bench to see if I really get improvements with my clocks.
Some guys just put things way high and say: yeah it is working much better.
But when they really are going to look at the numbers they realize that by actually lowering the OC a bit they get better performance because it was stable as ****.

And sure we sometimes do compare scores but that's (for me) just te see or let someone see what they can acquire with certain clocks...

Don't be a little child and act like "oewww mine is faster haha. You suck"

* Sorry for the language operator. But this was just to make a point. Not to pick a fight.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I don't know what to think of that, if you kept all the settings the same. bios up to date.
> 
> then it looks like something is screwed, youll have to rule it out for sure with some known good ram. and maybe try dual channel mode with good ram.
> 
> but that looks totally messed up lol all your requencies are different!
> 
> that's only using a single core as well, usually its 01234567
> 
> and the slot number should change tbh!
> 
> tbh that doesn't even look like a ram problem, maybe software or something else. maybe find other releases of memtest and try again


Thats what I thought when i noticed the weirdness. It's a bit strange to say the least.
Well I am almost certain one stick has gone south. So I will probably just go on with the RMA with Corsair and see how the new set will react.
Will try another version of memtest first. After that I am really going to blame the motherboard.








Sharp eye, I hadn't noticed that it used only one core. With the other memtest it did use all 8 tho if I am not mistaken.

Software I doubt it, except for memtest itself. Because you can even run memtest without an HDD, right?

But really. Have you ever seen so many things off all at once? Maybe I will even get some sort of achievement: fu©k-up of the month haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I will run it overnight possibly, but need to come up with some clever vrm cooling before I do. Also my socket temps got pretty warm until I set a fan back there, so I would like to figure out a way to actually mount the fan.
> 
> What do you think with the black lights? Still looking for a better spot for the top one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive just realised this thread has gone down hill.
> 
> if any noobs want to beat my 8350 scores... then we talk


You go girl.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Working on it d1nky... Doubt I'll beat them but I'll come close.
> 
> Putting the fans as push in the front and removing the dust filter dropped my core temps 2 degrees, interesting.


Like i thought. Looks like the flow will be better. That upper fan was just too close to the top rad. But maybe the fans work better in push also. You'll never know.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Style?
> 
> As in put yourself on a pedestal shout as loud as you can and try to convince us its your overclocking knowledge rather than silicon lottory win for the reason you being there
> 
> Haha
> 
> Man wait til i stand up again
> 
> I have style.......i do and all the regulars will tell you, i am unique in my style
> 
> Now onto your style and all i see is an arrogant teenager whose few friends have left the thread and he's trying to take over their status


gertie , I know you have style, especially that time I saw you belly dancing for the queen.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol I was waving them scores around to get people to bite and react with better scores or think 'eff this lil bar steward ill beat him' instead people cry!
> 
> and devildog, I don't think that's a reason why half the people bench. benching is competitive, its against others.
> 
> tbh I haven't even been benching 4 months is more like 3 and a bit.
> 
> there are other benches other than superpi 32m which is pretty damn boring!
> 
> whats wrong with a bit of competition....


No I think you got me wrong, competition is OK but that's not the whole idea behind this thread. If your not checking your scores against others then you won't get an idea of where your at, but it just seems you take it a bit serious as if it's the be-all end-all of this thread and your existence. It may be a generational thing but mine didn't think that winning was everything but the how you play the game. Honestly nobody is crying here over your bench's. Most don't invest that much emotion in things, that in the scheme of life mean very little.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> gertie , I know you have style, especially that time I saw you belly dancing for the queen.


The Queen invited me back

Im just sad that it wasnt "The" Queen, well im butt sore......damn you for telling me it was "The" Queen

@d1nky, nobody is crying, damn my first post was done in jest but u took it heart, but your attitude stinks man and it does

u beat me in a benchmark i did months ago, i do not care about damn benchmarks, sometimes i get the urge and thats it

To say we are all crying over your benchmark score is ridiculous and childish and you say u are 20odd??

you are soooooo wrong over this


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> The Queen invited me back
> 
> Im just sad that it wasnt "The" Queen, well im butt sore......damn you for telling me it was "The" Queen
> 
> @d1nky, nobody is crying, damn my first post was done in jest but u took it heart, but your attitude stinks man and it does
> 
> u beat me in a benchmark i did months ago, i do not care about damn benchmarks, sometimes i get the urge and thats it
> 
> To say we are all crying over your benchmark score is ridiculous and childish and you say u are 20odd??
> 
> you are soooooo wrong over this


I pmd you soon as you started throwing insults on the thread, so to keep the thread clean! why continue on here! and you have the audacity to call me childish?! ^^^ all of this could of been said in private.

@chopper yea, your config looks a bit off. but you really need to rule out all possibilities, it could even be something simple tbh.


----------



## KnownDragon

This is interesting. I am working on the performance of different clocks now. Just a small drop into the 8320 that way people can compare. It is taking longer then expected but might be worth the trouble.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I will run it overnight possibly, but need to come up with some clever vrm cooling before I do. Also my socket temps got pretty warm until I set a fan back there, so I would like to figure out a way to actually mount the fan.
> 
> What do you think with the black lights? Still looking for a better spot for the top one.


Say goodbye to VRM and NB temps http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17961/ex-blc-1389/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_Acetal.html?tl=g30c89s147
This is at the end of a 24 hr Prime95 run.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have a few older pics in my gallery showing setup if you're interested. (need to update to show addition of EX140 to rear exhaust.)


----------



## bond32

Hmmm I see you plumbed in the vrm cooling with your cpu loop. Thought that wasn't the best idea, but seems to work for you. If I had the time and money for a second loop I would likely get that waterblock.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well, all channels passed the test. But is it normal that this version of memtest finishes the test faster? This one was done in the 2x minutes while yesterday it almost took 45 minutes. Maybe i didn't look good and it was at pass 2 I don't remember.
> 
> While i was testing channel 4 I noticed something strange.
> I started from channel one and took pictures, so it is at the start of the test. Have a look.
> 
> Channel 1:
> 
> 
> Channel 2:
> 
> 
> Channel 3:
> 
> 
> Channel 4:
> 
> 
> It seems to read the ram at 1066, maybe this is a bug i don't know.
> And why does it say slot 0 with each test?
> 
> Also the freq. and timings are off and channel 3 and 4 are in 64-bit.


I have an old versionn of memtest so this may be my issue but i have a similar problem, when i run memtest its like my ram isnt recognized and says itss running at like 333 mhz at like 1-1-1-7 timings or something weird (cant remember exactly its been awhile). might just be a faulty reading. I will try to get a blank drive or disc to burn newer version of memtest to let you know what it says but i passed still 6 hours while it was at that weird setting so i just assumed it was a faulty reading.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Bad news guys! Looks like we all have to go with intel very soon. Did you see AMD's new 2014-2015 roadmap? seriously, there is not goignt to be any FX series, so no more FX steamroller, but only APU.
I knew that AMD couldn't hold it any longer for god sake


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Bad news guys! Looks like we all have to go with intel very soon. Did you see AMD's new 2014-2015 roadmap? seriously, there is not goignt to be any FX series, so no more FX steamroller, but only APU.
> I knew that AMD couldn't hold it any longer for god sake


source?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Bad news guys! Looks like we all have to go with intel very soon. Did you see AMD's new 2014-2015 roadmap? seriously, there is not goignt to be any FX series, so no more FX steamroller, but only APU.
> I knew that AMD couldn't hold it any longer for god sake


I don't think that has been confirmed


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hmmm flame fest...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Bad news guys! Looks like we all have to go with intel very soon. Did you see AMD's new 2014-2015 roadmap? seriously, there is not goignt to be any FX series, so no more FX steamroller, but only APU.
> I knew that AMD couldn't hold it any longer for god sake


This is what confuses me. And forgive me for just a second, but ... What kind of moron thinks that an added iGPU means that there is no CPU (FX-wise). Come on, stop being small-minded. There will be the option of using discrete GPU just like any APU or Intel chip (which in most respects has been an APU for a while). So if having a iGPU on your chip is an issue, then you best prepare for life without a computer, tablet, server, phone(mobile kind) and so on. And with AMD HUMA/HSA you are gonna want an APU like a fat kid wants a cupcake.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Say goodbye to VRM and NB temps http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17961/ex-blc-1389/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Formula-Z_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-FB_ASUS_C5F-Z_-_Acetal.html?tl=g30c89s147
> This is at the end of a 24 hr Prime95 run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few older pics in my gallery showing setup if you're interested. (need to update to show addition of EX140 to rear exhaust.)


just waiting for mine to come in !~ already bought it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Bad news guys! Looks like we all have to go with intel very soon. Did you see AMD's new 2014-2015 roadmap? seriously, there is not goignt to be any FX series, so no more FX steamroller, but only APU.
> I knew that AMD couldn't hold it any longer for god sake


although i have not had a chance to read up on it i would like to note i never saw it said fx was done. it was shown they were not planning on releasing another for a while. i for one am ok with it. they dont pull a intel and release a super minor "tik" and claim it is made of gold


----------



## Tarnix

Spoiler: rant



I see I haven't missed much while I was being tortured by my Phenom... It's a shame that people united by AMD overclocking can't resist crossing the line between friendly competition and rude e-peen jousting. I don't even know why I follow this thread anymore.

Either way,


I'm out of the race. I'm about to buy a new Crosshair, VRM block it and give up on overclocking (for now). I'm burning through hardware faster than my unemployed/able self can afford it.


----------



## Mega Man

why block it if you are not gonna oc it ? @ stock i doubt it will even need a fan


----------



## Tarnix

Lifespan, looks, I need to re-do my loop either way. The heatsink was designed with air cooling in mind. With a CPU block and no air blowing on it, even at stock the NB temps are a bit high in my apartment with no A/C on the second floor.

I might go back to overclocking once I have more hardware than I need.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i for one am ok with it. they dont pull a intel and release a super minor "tik" and claim it is made of gold


isnt that what the fx-9xxxx series is


----------



## Mega Man

no it is a 5ghz vishara not a new series , just a different number


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no it is a 5ghz vishara not a new series , just a different number


This.

Just high binned Vishera's


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This.
> 
> Just high binned Vishera's


If you can OC your 83XX to 5Ghz, then indirectly you have an FX 9590 for the price of the chip you paid for


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> If you can OC your 83XX to 5Ghz, then indirectly you have an FX 9590 for the price of the chip you paid for


Kinda yes.
But with 9590's you have a chance to be able to clock higher.
9590's are for the lazy people.









IMO.
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Kinda yes.
> But with 9590's you have a chance to be able to clock higher.
> 9590's are for the lazy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO.
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


From some reviews I've seen online, the most people could overclock the 9590 was to maybe 5.2GHz with an NH-D14 which is H100i territory, at something like 1.6v I think. Heres one:Source


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Kinda yes.
> But with 9590's you have a chance to be able to clock higher.
> 9590's are for the lazy people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO.
> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> From some reviews I've seen online, the most people could overclock the 9590 was to maybe 5.2GHz with an NH-D14 which is H100i territory, at something like 1.6v I think. Source
Click to expand...

Quote from aritle regarding 5.2Ghz:
Quote:


> Throwing caution into the wind, we decided to push things even further and eventually hit nearly 5.2GHz. *Unfortunately, while the system would boot into Windows, any multi-core load would shut the whole works down.* No BSOD or OS freeze, just a complete reboot. It could be that at that point, we had reached the motherboard's power limits but testing continues.


1.6v is both impossible on air cooling under any real load, and please actually read the article, because that bolded part would have saved you from just saying that an NH-D14 can handle 5.2Ghz which it absolutely can not.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote from aritle regarding 5.2Ghz:
> 1.6v is both impossible on air cooling under any real load, and please actually read the article, because that bolded part would have saved you from just saying that an NH-D14 can handle 5.2Ghz which it absolutely can not.


Custom loop will even have it hard past 5.2 for daily.

But like it said. I don't think the price is worth for what you get.
That chip will overclock maybe a few hundred mhz. While we can overclock more than 1ghz for a nice priced cpu.

Depending on the loop of course


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1.6v is both impossible on air cooling under any real load, and please actually read the article, because that bolded part would have saved you from just saying that an NH-D14 can handle 5.2Ghz which it absolutely can not.


I never said the NH-D14 allowed the chip to be stable, 24/7 or not. I only said they overclocked to that speed with the NH-D14, which obviously isn't adequate under any form of load. The fact is that they managed to validate it on CPUZ


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I never said the NH-D14 allowed the chip to be stable, 24/7 or not. I only said they overclocked to that speed with the NH-D14, which obviously isn't adequate under any form of load. The fact is that they managed to validate it on CPUZ


Well, looks like they actually used an NH-U14s, not the D14. I read the article once before awhile back, but did not get a chance to re-read the article again before linking it as currently at work. But the fact of the matter is, the FX 9590 is a glorified 8350 specifically cherry picked by AMD for that OC, which was in reply to Chopper's statement about being able to clock the 9590s higher.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Well, looks like they actually used an NH-U14s, not the D14. I read the article once before awhile back, but did not get a chance to re-read the article again before linking it as currently at work. But the fact of the matter is, the FX 9590 is a glorified 8350 specifically cherry picked by AMD for that OC, which was in reply to Chopper's statement about being able to clock the 9590s higher.


True. By binning i mean handpicked btw.

But these chips are just certain the run on 5ghz while we with the 83x0 are likely able to with good cooling.

Sure i can boot with my 8320 at 5.2 with the h100. But more then desktop it won't do.









So now way I think the price is worth it. But that's just me.


----------



## Durquavian

My god, what do you guys think of this advice on the FX series chip and stock cooler:
Quote:


> its fine as long as the CPU under load doesn't get over 95C if its at least 10-15C (so 80-85C) below that level your all good!
> 
> stock coolers are always quite poor at cooling as they just include them as something that's good enougth only like if in your other thread you where using that coolermaster V8 one the temps would be 10-15C less at idle!
> 
> but for a stock AMD cooler 45C is quite normal!


That was on the MSI site forums.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My god, what do you guys think of this advice on the FX series chip and stock cooler:
> That was on the MSI site forums.


dont care as it isnt this site









if people want to believe some random person giving some random info out then they should accept everything that happens


----------



## Durquavian

Sad part it was a moderator that gave it. I was like WOOAH STOP. Seems like these sites hand out moderator status to any idiot these days.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dont care as it isnt this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if people want to believe some random person giving some random info out then they should accept everything that happens


This.

I never go on one person's advice. But we all know better.

75c ain't gonna happen so 95c sounds about right indeed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sad part it was a moderator that gave it. I was like WOOAH STOP. Seems like these sites hand out moderator status to any idiot these days.


Yeah you had to advice to site to someone to become moderator or something.
If it ain't overclock.net it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My god, what do you guys think of this advice on the FX series chip and stock cooler:
> That was on the MSI site forums.


Moderator on that forum was confused, those are intel temps.


----------



## BloodyPirate

re-posted below


----------



## bond32

Ran prime for 3 hours with no issues last night. This 8350 I have takes 1.512 on vcore for stability at 5 ghz. Running prime now while I'm in class and I'll post a screen shot later.


----------



## BloodyPirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You can get 5.0 Ghz but the H100i will not be good enough to run at 100% very long. I can get mine to run at 4.8 or 4.9 but it get's too hot to run Prime or IBT for very long. Some may have been able to get it to work but I bet they can't run hours of prime with it at 5.0 and an H100i. I love mine but I don't run it higher than 4.7 just for that reason.If you wish to run at 5.0 and beyond I would suggest a full loop to keep it cool enough or your chip won't last long. Just MHO.


sorry for the double post seems I forgot to quote...

Ya I got mine to run at 5Ghz no problem, but had to put 1.55 volts on vcore and put both LLC on extreme to get it not to crash on stress test ( gaming and benchmarks are stable with 62c max at any time ) but i could cook a meatloaf in there...lol

It reach 72c on the cores after 5 min Prime95 with ambient temp of 24c. However i did manage an sweet Gaming OC 4.8Ghz that i use for all my big games like Crysis3 and such, heat is not a problem there ( 50c max ).

thx for the input, I'm just happy to have reached 5Ghz and had fun gaming and bench marking with it. Now i can say i have reach 5Ghz on my PC..


----------



## bond32

72 c on the core is too hot... Max recommendation is 62.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 72 c on the core is too hot... Max recommendation is 62.


he said it was only 5 mins of prime so he is very unlikely to hit those temps again lol


----------



## Kannas

Hey all,

Can you help me with this?

I have set 4.725Ghz for my cpu by using the setting 21*225 @ 1.44 V.

With prime95 for 3-5 Mins, temp goes above 80 C.

And one of the cores stop working.

At stock voltage, 4.4Ghz was stable and temp was around 75 C with prime95 running for 5-7 minutes.

Please help me with stability. Shall I bump the voltage more? or Decrease the multiplier?

I have installed the 2 fans as exhaust at the rear.

I have a front and side 120mm fans for intake.

Asus 99FX Pro R 2
FX 8350;
Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor X
8GB Vengeance--CL 10
Corsair H80i

Software:
Hardware monitoring
Speed Fan
Prime95


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay I am going to try and help you out okay. Lets try a multi overclock first. Then we can do a bsclk overclock. We got to figure out what program is going to read your socket temps best the first. Then we can move on. Reason why is because even though it isn't our chip we don't want to see it melt down.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Can you help me with this?
> 
> I have set 4.725Ghz for my cpu by using the setting 21*225 @ 1.44 V.
> 
> With prime95 for 3-5 Mins, temp goes above 80 C.
> 
> And one of the cores stop working.
> 
> At stock voltage, 4.4Ghz was stable and temp was around 75 C with prime95 running for 5-7 minutes.
> 
> Please help me with stability. Shall I bump the voltage more? or Decrease the multiplier?
> 
> I have installed the 2 fans as exhaust at the rear.
> 
> I have a front and side 120mm fans for intake.
> 
> Asus 99FX Pro R 2
> FX 8350;
> Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor X
> 8GB Vengeance--CL 10
> Corsair H80i
> 
> Software:
> Hardware monitoring
> Speed Fan
> Prime95


You need to lower the voltage. Your cooling isn't good enough to cool your oc. Settle for a lower oc. 62* is the recommended max temp for the cpu core. I would maybe go high 60's but no more when stress testing.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 72 c on the core is too hot... Max recommendation is 62.


Yeah it's 72c max on the socket and 62c on the cores.
But i like the cores to stay below 50c for my chip to last longer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he said it was only 5 mins of prime so he is very unlikely to hit those temps again lol


Yeah but with that temp so fast you can't test for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Can you help me with this?
> 
> I have set 4.725Ghz for my cpu by using the setting 21*225 @ 1.44 V.
> 
> With prime95 for 3-5 Mins, temp goes above 80 C.
> 
> And one of the cores stop working.
> 
> At stock voltage, 4.4Ghz was stable and temp was around 75 C with prime95 running for 5-7 minutes.
> 
> Please help me with stability. Shall I bump the voltage more? or Decrease the multiplier?
> 
> I have installed the 2 fans as exhaust at the rear.
> 
> I have a front and side 120mm fans for intake.
> 
> Asus 99FX Pro R 2
> FX 8350;
> Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor X
> 8GB Vengeance--CL 10
> Corsair H80i
> 
> Software:
> Hardware monitoring
> Speed Fan
> Prime95


I would reseat that cooler if you haven't already done that.
Sure, it ain't the best for this chip but that sounds off.

4.4 should be doable with that sink. You said stock voltage. What is that at your chip?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah it's 72c max on the socket and 62c on the cores.
> But i like the cores to stay below 50c for my chip to last longer.


I have no experience with the h80i are those temps normal?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he said it was only 5 mins of prime so he is very unlikely to hit those temps again lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have no experience with the h80i are those temps normal?


I am not using the h80i but it should be decent enough to clock a bit.
75c+ temps at those voltage sound like seating error.


----------



## VectNDN

Well, this is finally proof that VRM cooling can indeed do a difference on the Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 motherboard:



However it was a bit more hassle that I could have wanted, applied some heatsinks on the VRM and then put the stock amd cooler fan to blow air into them. 1 hour prime95 not even a single sign of throttling:



Please note that NB and RAM are OCed.


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah it's 72c max on the socket and 62c on the cores.
> But i like the cores to stay below 50c for my chip to last longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but with that temp so fast you can't test for stability.
> I would reseat that cooler if you haven't already done that.
> Sure, it ain't the best for this chip but that sounds off.
> 
> 4.4 should be doable with that sink. You said stock voltage. What is that at your chip?


my stock voltage was 1.38V


----------



## KnownDragon

Kansas try this set your bsclk at 200 and change the multi until it hits 4400mhz use the stock voltage and see what your temps are.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> my stock voltage was 1.38V


Ok, I asked because some chips have different stock voltages. Mine wants 1.325v on stock.
But I doubt your chip is really stable at 4.4 with stock voltage...

How have you tested it?

But be sure to remount the block because your temps sound way high for that overclock.
I am running the h100 and my chip gets too hot when i run it at 4.8 1.55v.


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Kansas try this set your bsclk at 200 and change the multi until it hits 4400mhz use the stock voltage and see what your temps are.


At stock voltage, 4.4Ghz was stable and temp was around 75 C with prime95 running for 5-7 minutes.


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok, I asked because some chips have different stock voltages. Mine wants 1.325v on stock.
> But I doubt your chip is really stable at 4.4 with stock voltage...
> 
> How have you tested it?
> 
> But be sure to remount the block because your temps sound way high for that overclock.
> I am running the h100 and my chip gets too hot when i run it at 4.8 1.55v.


I have remounted.

Someone else suggested me reapply the paste. I have to order a paste now.

Until then, I'll try different settings.

It was stable at stock voltage, 4.4Ghz (200*22) was stable and temp was around 75 C with prime95 running for 5-7 minutes.

Shall I run prime95 for more time?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My god, what do you guys think of this advice on the FX series chip and stock cooler:
> That was on the MSI site forums.


WOW, even the rep on a new egg video said for all practical purposes it's a throw away. " Anyone who buys this CPU almost certainly will have aftermarket cooling". 95C as long as you don't mind buying a new Chip every week.


----------



## Kannas

Antec Formula 7 Diamond Thermal compound

Deepcool Z9 Thermal Paste

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram

Which one would be better?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I have remounted.
> 
> Someone else suggested me reapply the paste. I have to order a paste now.
> 
> Until then, I'll try different settings.
> 
> It was stable at stock voltage, 4.4Ghz (200*22) was stable and temp was around 75 C with prime95 running for 5-7 minutes.
> 
> Shall I run prime95 for more time?


Just for the heck of it try 225-20x with 1.425v.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> Antec Formula 7 Diamond Thermal compound
> 
> Deepcool Z9 Thermal Paste
> 
> Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram
> 
> Which one would be better?


AS5 and diamond are roughly the same, i own both and not much better than the cheaper MX4

not sure about deepcool never heard of it lol


----------



## Kannas

prim320mins.png 177k .png file


Have been running prime95 for 20 minutes, here's how it looks...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> prim320mins.png 177k .png file
> 
> 
> Have been running prime95 for 20 minutes, here's how it looks...


nearly 20C difference between your core/package temp and your socket temp, somethings amiss


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nearly 20C difference between your core/package temp and your socket temp, somethings amiss


I can think of these options:

Settle down with lower OC, around 4.5-4.6?

Apply a new paste and see if it helps?

Re-seat the radiator and fans at side as intake... Currently they are at rear as exhaust.


----------



## Art385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> prim320mins.png 177k .png file
> 
> 
> Have been running prime95 for 20 minutes, here's how it looks...


couple of your cores are throttling did you turn off APM in bios ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I can think of these options:
> 
> Settle down with lower OC, around 4.5-4.6?
> 
> Apply a new paste and see if it helps?
> 
> Re-seat the radiator and fans at side as intake... Currently they are at rear as exhaust.


Id try reapplying the past and block first

and then check temps again


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art385*
> 
> couple of your cores are throttling did you turn off APM in bios ?


I have disabled the AMD turbo Core Tech in Bios,

Not sure where is that APM.

Found this:

APM (Application Power Management) *disabling the AMD Turbo Core Technology via AMD OverDrive utility will also disable APM)* (http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I have remounted.
> 
> Someone else suggested me reapply the paste. I have to order a paste now.
> 
> Until then, I'll try different settings.
> 
> It was stable at stock voltage, 4.4Ghz (200*22) was stable and temp was around 75 C with prime95 running for 5-7 minutes.
> 
> Shall I run prime95 for more time?


You are kidding right?
Did you remount the block and used the same paste already on there?
Don't do that lol. That will make horrible air pockets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> AS5 and diamond are roughly the same, i own both and not much better than the cheaper MX4
> 
> not sure about deepcool never heard of it lol


Yeah just grab a tube of MX-4, that stuff works great for the price and also has no cure time compared to the AS5 which is 200 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> prim320mins.png 177k .png file
> 
> 
> Have been running prime95 for 20 minutes, here's how it looks...


Your chips is throttling very bad.
And don't let the socket temp go over 72c. You will damage the chip in the long run if you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I can think of these options:
> 
> Settle down with lower OC, around 4.5-4.6?
> 
> Apply a new paste and see if it helps?
> 
> Re-seat the radiator and fans at side as intake... Currently they are at rear as exhaust.


Setting the rad as intake will help quiet a bit. I have done it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I have disabled the AMD turbo Core Tech in Bios,
> 
> Not sure where is that APM.
> 
> Found this:
> 
> APM (Application Power Management) *disabling the AMD Turbo Core Technology via AMD OverDrive utility will also disable APM)* (http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky)


Disable it in the bios. APM will throttle the chip if the wattage goes above the TDP(thermal designed power).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> prim320mins.png 177k .png file
> 
> 
> Have been running prime95 for 20 minutes, here's how it looks...


wow.. what a mess..

throttling hell!

CPU0 sensor is your core sensor

the motherboard one is your socket!

you need better air flow in your case me thinks

update you cpu-z

try priming 4.6 at one notch down on your Vcore.


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You are kidding right?
> Did you remount the block and used the same paste already on there?
> Don't do that lol. That will make horrible air pockets.
> Yeah just grab a tube of MX-4, that stuff works great for the price and also has no cure time compared to the AS5 which is 200 hours.
> Your chips is throttling very bad.
> And don't let the socket temp go over 72c. You will damage the chip in the long run if you do.
> Setting the rad as intake will help quiet a bit. I have done it too.
> Disable it in the bios. APM will throttle the chip if the wattage goes above the TDP(thermal designed power).


Ya i know that i shouldnt have remounted the block without applying a new paste... I have ordered a new paste... will see how it works after reapplying...

every option in APM page is already disabled.


----------



## bond32

Looks like he has turbo enabled still. I would disable that first.

Progress on my end: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083982


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nearly 20C difference between your core/package temp and your socket temp, somethings amiss


Is this '20c diff' rule applicable to idle temps? Cause mine are showing a pretty much constant 20c diff when not under load


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Looks like he has turbo enabled still. I would disable that first.
> 
> Progress on my end: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083982


Turbo core is disabled.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Is this '20c diff' rule applicable to idle temps? Cause mine are showing a pretty much constant 20c diff when not under load


sensors are no where near accurate while at idle.

so.. no.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sensors are no where near accurate while at idle.
> 
> so.. no.


Socket temp isn't far off at idle, but unless its >40 then you shouldn't care.


----------



## process

Cool, thanks.

For those thast use UEFI, it would be greatly appreciated if you could leave some feedback in this thread cause I'm unsure with the odd trhing or two and seems as if someothers maybe too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422673/uefi-bios-setup-v-formula-z


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I have disabled the AMD turbo Core Tech in Bios,
> 
> Not sure where is that APM.
> 
> Found this:
> 
> APM (Application Power Management) *disabling the AMD Turbo Core Technology via AMD OverDrive utility will also disable APM)* (http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky)


Dunno but this maybe handy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422673/uefi-bios-setup-v-formula-z#post_20705559


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Dunno but this maybe handy
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422673/uefi-bios-setup-v-formula-z#post_20705559


not likely. CHVFZ bios has way way way more options then M5a99 pro.


----------



## Kannas

Prime for 15-17 minutes.

Still cores runs randomly at lower frequencies for few seconds.

prime15mins.png 162k .png file


----------



## Darklyric

Question about cf and performance gains. Is the NB worth ocing a little on my sabertooth 990 and 8350 for my CF 7950s?

Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Question about cf and performance gains. Is the NB worth ocing a little on my sabertooth 990 and 8350 for my CF 7950s?
> 
> Thanks


no you want the HT link for that....stock is 2600







nb stock is 2200 i think but i like to keep them the same


----------



## Darklyric

So I should go higher lol on ht and and nb or just be happy with what i have stock(2600ht i think too and 2200 nb i think)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> So I should go higher lol on ht and and nb or just be happy with what i have stock(2600ht i think too and 2200 nb i think)


Go higher. I have 2880Ht 2640 NB


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> So I should go higher lol on ht and and nb or just be happy with what i have stock(2600ht i think too and 2200 nb i think)


some go to 3000mhz on ht, not many but some do

i personally havent but i keep nb and ht the same at 2600


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> So I should go higher lol on ht and and nb or just be happy with what i have stock(2600ht i think too and 2200 nb i think)


I tend to keep mine stock... or at least as close to stock as possible.. seems to help with overclocking stability... I have however gone near 3000 ht and 2600 nb, didn't prove to be very stable though.. had random freezes and blue screens... probably could have been stablized with a voltage bump though... didn't really try much.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> Prime for 15-17 minutes.
> 
> Still cores runs randomly at lower frequencies for few seconds.
> 
> prime15mins.png 162k .png file


I think the HT is too high. I have HT at 2600 and NB at 2400 at 4.7 as you can see FSB at 235 and multi at 20 is cooler.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think the HT is too high. I have HT at 2600 and NB at 2400 at 4.7 as you can see FSB at 235 and multi at 20 is cooler.


na that isn't too high.

possiably the board cannot handle it, but in terms of the oc 2900-3000 HT isn't too much

3900mhz ht... thats too much


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> na that isn't too high.
> 
> possiably the board cannot handle it, but in terms of the oc 2900-3000 HT isn't too much
> 
> 3900mhz ht... thats too much


I experimented a little and at 3100HT seemed a bit unstable and CF 7770s performance went down. So 3000ht might be a soft cap.


----------



## Darklyric

its a saberkitty so temps would be decent if it wasnt a frying pan where i live. Just wondering if ill see any real performance gains over stock with my cf 7950s. Ill try for 28ht and 2500-26 nb this weekend when i time though just for *****z


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> na that isn't too high.
> 
> possiably the board cannot handle it, but in terms of the oc 2900-3000 HT isn't too much
> 
> 3900mhz ht... thats too much


You might be right. I noticed also that he was using the multiplier. In my experience so far a lower multi and a higher FSB is cooler and more stable. I bet there is a bunch of theories on that though.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I experimented a little and at 3100HT seemed a bit unstable and CF 7770s performance went down. So 3000ht might be a soft cap.


this might be chip dependent.

also not using CF yet.

seems to help with high clock ram also. (some might remember that ramdisk bit few months ago)

to quote Kyad "devastating lead in randoms"

this is at 2133mhz and 2400mhz ram the results i've found were rather meh for anything under that speed.


----------



## Darklyric

So its more stablish with multiplier cpu overclocks? Good my chips hates fsb for some reason lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You might be right. I noticed also that he was using the multiplier. In my experience so far a lower multi and a higher FSB is cooler and more stable. I bet there is a bunch of theories on that though.


likely more situational.

certain combinations of gear might lend itself better to fsb vs multi but this is likely all tin foil..

once the processor is under load i doubt it really makes much of a difference, in performance.

FSB will always run hotter on a whole as you NEED to oc other things to insure stability, vs ticking the multi and the v core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> So its more stablish with multiplier cpu overclocks? Good my chips hates fsb for some reason lol.


this is far to board and chip dependent. my chip feels snappier with a fsb OC. and can do either fairly well.. can even do some decent FSB downclock and multi pumping..


----------



## gertruude

Has anyone in this thread played the new final fantasy mmo yet?

I bought a key this evening and apparently they closed off the servers til they upgrade them


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone in this thread played the new final fantasy mmo yet?
> 
> I bought a key this evening and apparently they closed off the servers til they upgrade them


nope.. my ugly Diablo fanboi-isim showed its head again upon the expansion teaser.. so i've been dusting off my characters lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope.. my ugly Diablo fanboi-isim showed its head again upon the expansion teaser.. so i've been dusting off my characters lol


lol i had diablo but not played it for ages, i thought it was garbage


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i had diablo but not played it for ages, i thought it was garbage


i also think it is garbage..

but it is garbage that has potential..

now only if they put the effort they did for the pS3 release together for the pc release and we might have had a decent multi core game engine.

FPS's arn't jiving right now. now that i'm back gigging the offset of the W just kills me, cramps galore.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i also think it is garbage..
> 
> but it is garbage that has potential..
> 
> now only if they put the effort they did for the pS3 release together for the pc release and we might have had a decent multi core game engine.
> 
> FPS's arn't jiving right now. now that i'm back gigging the offset of the W just kills me, cramps galore.


i been playing alot of Rift lol,

im leveling 5 characters and all the different crafts lol

they all make each others stuff and its great, i even make a killing on the auction house









so much to do so little time haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i been playing alot of Rift lol,
> 
> im leveling 5 characters and all the different crafts lol
> 
> they all make each others stuff and its great, i even make a killing on the auction house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much to do so little time haha


lol Was playing bioshock Infinite. got abotu 10-15% in and the cramps killed me. so ya.. been on D3 for a week or two LMAO


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Is this '20c diff' rule applicable to idle temps? Cause mine are showing a pretty much constant 20c diff when not under load


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sensors are no where near accurate while at idle.
> 
> so.. no.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> So I should go higher lol on ht and and nb or just be happy with what i have stock(2600ht i think too and 2200 nb i think)


nah you wont gain anything till 3+cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> likely more situational.
> 
> certain combinations of gear might lend itself better to fsb vs multi but this is likely all tin foil..
> 
> once the processor is under load i doubt it really makes much of a difference, in performance.
> 
> FSB will always run hotter on a whole as you NEED to oc other things to insure stability, vs ticking the multi and the v core
> this is far to board and chip dependent. my chip feels snappier with a fsb OC. and can do either fairly well.. can even do some decent FSB downclock and multi pumping..


this


----------



## bond32

Been running Prime for about an hour now. Temps are 65 on the socket and 59.0 on the core. Interestingly I changed out the corsair sp120 fans on the RX240 rad for the XSPC 2000 rpm fans and my temps improved...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope.. my ugly Diablo fanboi-isim showed its head again upon the expansion teaser.. so i've been dusting off my characters lol


Yes I did today, I bought the original and they let me get the realm reborn for free.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Been running Prime for about an hour now. Temps are 65 on the socket and 59.0 on the core. Interestingly I changed out the corsair sp120 fans on the RX240 rad for the XSPC 2000 rpm fans and my temps improved...


only the High performance Sp120's would be faster.

they are good fans. just not the best.

i own 5 of em









a good 2000 rpm fan will perform better then the (performance) 1600rpm sp120s any and every day of the week.

once ya get over 2000rpm anything between this and a delta should be rated in CFM +static pressure as the fin profile will likely come into play more so then the speed differences from 2200 rpm to 2400 rpm.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> only the High performance Sp120's would be faster.
> 
> they are good fans. just not the best.
> 
> i own 5 of em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a good 2000 rpm fan will perform better then the (performance) 1600rpm sp120s any and every day of the week.
> 
> once ya get over 2000rpm anything between this and a delta should be rated in CFM +static pressure as the fin profile will likely come into play more so then the speed differences from 2200 rpm to 2400 rpm.


That's what I replaced them, SP120 high performance PWM. Had 2, run them at full blast for stress testing. Running the 2000 RPM XSPC fans seems to provide better temps..

Edit: I have 5 AP-15's coming saturday so all of them will be changed out then.


----------



## Mega Man

figured i would unvail my newest update to my build....

still waiting for the correct riser to come in for my pc, ...... the wait is killing me



even get a free look at one of my dogs !~


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> figured i would unvail my newest update to my build....
> 
> still waiting for the correct riser to come in for my pc, ...... the wait is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> even get a free look at one of my dogs !~










i have one myself(just one) and I am absolutely in love with it. My only gripe is the colors but it is to be expected on a TN panel


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> figured i would unvail my newest update to my build....
> 
> still waiting for the correct riser to come in for my pc, ...... the wait is killing me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even get a free look at one of my dogs !~


nice man and i think your girlfriend looks cute.....what she called?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's what I replaced them, SP120 high performance PWM. Had 2, run them at full blast for stress testing. Running the 2000 RPM XSPC fans seems to provide better temps..
> 
> Edit: I have 5 AP-15's coming saturday so all of them will be changed out then.


Good call, please let us see temp diffs between the 3 fan types under the same conditions. AP 15's are still supposed to be the best noise and performance, looking forward to seeing for sure.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good call, please let us see temp diffs between the 3 fan types under the same conditions. AP 15's are still supposed to be the best noise and performance, looking forward to seeing for sure.


the high performance fans are great, i dont think the noise is particularly loud


----------



## jriley9922

I'm not new to the PC overclocking world.... but I just finally jumped from a 955BE to a new rig with an 8320.
I'm on an Asus m5a99x mobo with cooler master 120XL liquid.

I'm prime95 stable (let it run 4 hours) at 219x21 for 4.6ghz with 8gb of ddr3 2133 ripjaw ram running at 2040mhz at 1.65v. obviously the FSB boost increases NB and HT speeds, which makes better single thread performance vs just using the multi. This is at 1.45v with LLC on high.
max 55 C temps in a well ventilated case with the 120XL setup for intake with two top case fans immediately exhausting.

Just posting for others who might be joining the party late and lookin for overclock specs.
cheers!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> figured i would unvail my newest update to my build....
> 
> still waiting for the correct riser to come in for my pc, ...... the wait is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> even get a free look at one of my dogs !~


I both hate you AND want to be you. Its Ryan Gosling all over again.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> I'm not new to the PC overclocking world.... but I just finally jumped from a 955BE to a new rig with an 8320.
> I'm on an Asus m5a99x mobo with cooler master 120XL liquid.
> 
> I'm prime95 stable (let it run 4 hours) at 219x21 for 4.6ghz with 8gb of ddr3 2133 ripjaw ram running at 2040mhz at 1.65v. obviously the FSB boost increases NB and HT speeds, which makes better single thread performance vs just using the multi. This is at 1.45v with LLC on high.
> max 55 C temps in a well ventilated case with the 120XL setup for intake with two top case fans immediately exhausting.
> 
> Just posting for others who might be joining the party late and lookin for overclock specs.
> cheers!


Nice. I gotta be at 1.488+ to hit the same clocks.


----------



## jriley9922

really? that seems like a big difference to me... are you on a closed water loop or an air unit like hyper 212?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I both hate you AND want to be you. Its Ryan Gosling all over again.


hehe ill tell you the secret to my success lots of hard work


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hehe ill tell you the secret to my success lots of hard work


Dont kid us man, just tell the truth

you were born with a silver platter stuck to your butt


----------



## Mega Man

heck no i was homeless and sleeping in my 1988 camaro for 2 weeks at one point in my life.

granted i had my car at the time a blessing ... but still homeless, worked my butt off


----------



## SinX7

Is it worth saving a few $$ with the 8320, or should I just get the 8350?

Its going to be for:
Gaming (Mainly)
Streaming Live gameplay (Payday 2, CS:S, BF3, War Thunder, etc)
Music
Movies/Streaming Online (1080p, etc)
And a little bit of video editing.

Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

that is a personal choice. if it were mine... i would go 8350


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is a personal choice. if it were mine... i would go 8350


^^ this every time

i think most would take a 8350 over a 8320


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ^^ this every time
> 
> i think most would take a 8350 over a 8320


I didn't. But that was out of money issues.
Just HAD to upgrade.









Today's games were creeping up on my old phenom 955, tho it ran at 4.0.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I didn't. But that was out of money issues.
> Just HAD to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's games were creeping up on my old phenom 955, tho it ran at 4.0.


lol i bought the 8320 first too had it 2 weeks and then sold it on fleabay and bought a 8350









i love selling stuff on fleabay, here's my 3 auctions today, this is my upgrade money


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I didn't. But that was out of money issues.
> Just HAD to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's games were creeping up on my old phenom 955, tho it ran at 4.0.


I was on holiday in Bangkok, Thailand when I happened to pass by the IT/Computer mall(Phantib Plaza) and snagged a FX 8350 for 6120 Thai Baht, at that point of time 170 USD(I base this amount of the amount of Singapore dollars to Thai Baht spent, then convert to USD). Currency always changes but I got a sweet deal on the 8350









My warranty is covered as well. I have a friend who lives there and frequents where I live every month or two so if it needs to be returned, I'll just pass it back to him haha


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I was on holiday in Bangkok, Thailand when I happened to pass by the IT/Computer mall(Phantib Plaza) and snagged a FX 8350 for 6120 Thai Baht, at that point of time 170 USD(I base this amount of the amount of Singapore dollars to Thai Baht spent, then convert to USD). Currency always changes but I got a sweet deal on the 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My warranty is covered as well. I have a friend who lives there and frequents where I live every month or two so if it needs to be returned, I'll just pass it back to him haha


I just like to say Bangkok over and over. Bang...Kok. Yes I'm quite immature.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey a bit off topic but I just wanted to say: I'm looking for a replacement for my aging m11x and I had no idea it would be this hard! I'm looking for a laptop thats 14" or smaller, backlit keyboard, easy user serviceability, and can play any game I can throw at it for under $1000. I don't think such a mythical device exists.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I just like to say Bangkok over and over. Bang...Kok. Yes I'm quite immature.


I'd rather Pattaya


----------



## gertruude

Gfx card guru's

If you had the money would you get a 7870 or a 7970

is there a chasm between them?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey a bit off topic but I just wanted to say: I'm looking for a replacement for my aging m11x and I had no idea it would be this hard! I'm looking for a laptop thats 14" or smaller, backlit keyboard, easy user serviceability, and can play any game I can throw at it for under $1000. I don't think such a mythical device exists.


That combo would indeed be a bit hard to come by.
But play any game, do you mean at 1024x768?









Just do some research, you will come by something. And maybe post in another section here.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Gfx card guru's
> 
> If you had the money would you get a 7870 or a 7970
> 
> is there a chasm between them?


Troll?
If I had the money I would get SLI 690's
No, but really? 7970 is very good for the money.

Sorry for double.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Troll?
> If I had the money I would get SLI 690's
> No, but really? 7970 is very good for the money.
> 
> Sorry for double.


well i got 660ti's now but wanted to go to amd

not troll its an honest question









is a 7870 overclockable a fair amount? or would i just be better buying the 7970 lol


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Gfx card guru's
> 
> If you had the money would you get a 7870 or a 7970
> 
> is there a chasm between them?


If I had the money, quad fire 7990s. But seriously, I would go with the 7970 if time was about anything more than 3 months back.

With the new Hawaii HD R9-D970(9970) unveiling within a month's time, I would wait and see what AMD is bringing to the table and consider getting the new cards if they perform better than a 780 at a 600USD price point.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> If I had the money, quad fire 7990s. But seriously, I would go with the 7970 if time was about anything more than 3 months back.
> 
> With the new Hawaii HD R9-D970(9970) unveiling within a month's time, I would wait and see what AMD is bringing to the table and consider getting the new cards if they perform better than a 780 at a 600USD price point.


they would be out of my price range i think, cant see them being around the £300 mark

i think 7970 is more than enough for my lonely monitor







plus i dont like getting the newest, too pricey


----------



## process

I'm using the gigabyte 7970ghz edition... seems a nice card and does what I want - barely clockable oh.

Just bought my bro one of these that can be clocked to around 7970 stock... for the $ your willing to spend on a 7970, may be worth CFing 2 of these?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they would be out of my price range i think, cant see them being around the £300 mark
> 
> i think 7970 is more than enough for my lonely monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i dont like getting the newest, too pricey


Since you run single monitor you should be good with an 7950 or 7970. 7950's overclock pretty good and are dirt cheap.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they would be out of my price range i think, cant see them being around the £300 mark
> 
> i think 7970 is more than enough for my lonely monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i dont like getting the newest, too pricey


True enough. The 7970's price might drop in the weeks to come with the new 9970 announcement. Wait for a good deal before snatching one!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I'm using the gigabyte 7970ghz edition... seems a nice card and does what I want - barely clockable oh.
> 
> Just bought my bro one of these that can be clocked to around 7970 stock... for the $ your willing to spend on a 7970, may be worth CFing 2 of these?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS


Looks great offer but sadly i wont have the money until monday earliest so itll be over

just my luck to be a bit late
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> True enough. The 7970's price might drop in the weeks to come with the new 9970 announcement. Wait for a good deal before snatching one!


Wish i could wait but my current gfx cards are on fleabay and they finish tomorrow









so hopefully i can draw the cash out via paypal before i post off my current cards and spare psu








if not then ill have to borrow my sons 550ti


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Looks great offer but sadly i wont have the money until monday earliest so itll be over
> 
> just my luck to be a bit late
> Wish i could wait but my current gfx cards are on fleabay and they finish tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so hopefully i can draw the cash out via paypal before i post off my current cards and spare psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not then ill have to borrow my sons 550ti


Ohh nooo.
You did it wrong.









So you came to us Guru's to ask information and you had already decided to sell the cards?
Learn from it. This can be a 50 dollar mistake









Your mean.....
Taking your sons card away.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ohh nooo.
> You did it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you came to us Guru's to ask information and you had already decided to sell the cards?
> Learn from it. This can be a 50 dollar mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mean.....
> Taking your sons card away.


not a 50$ mistake lol im already on £248 with 1 day left hehe more than enough


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not a 50$ mistake lol im already on £248 with 1 day left hehe more than enough


No, I was a bit blurry with what i mean.
What the other guy said. Probably in a few weeks the prices will go down...


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Your*e* mean.....


Sorry my grammar nazi self took over









Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Sorry my grammar nazi self took over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Gfx card guru's
> 
> If you had the money would you get a 7870 or a 7970
> 
> is there a chasm between them?


I have both and yes, there is pretty big difference between the 2.
Here in the states there have been some great deals on the 7950's in particular, which the higher end ones can compete well with my voltage locked 7970 Gigabyte wf3 if overclocked. $178 for a twin frozer MSI was the best deal I've seen on such a 7950.

EDIT: compare : http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6464173/3dm11/6430291


----------



## d1nky

7970s are getting pretty cheap over here, especially reference cards.

you got a loop so you may as well block it and beast it!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Bad news guys! Looks like we all have to go with intel very soon. Did you see AMD's new 2014-2015 roadmap? seriously, there is not goignt to be any FX series, so no more FX steamroller, but only APU.
> I knew that AMD couldn't hold it any longer for god sake


Your remarks are wholly inaccurate. There is no new roadmap for another 2 months. Digi Times reporting is scandalously inaccurate.There will be another offering for FX in the next year. We will see what it is in November. Meanwhile you are welcome to jump ship because your neighbor heard the butcher's wife say she heard the tailor say his business is going under water.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I'm using the gigabyte 7970ghz edition... seems a nice card and does what I want - barely clockable oh.
> 
> Just bought my bro one of these that can be clocked to around 7970 stock... for the $ your willing to spend on a 7970, may be worth CFing 2 of these?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS


That depends on if you are graphics whore like me. I want any and everything turned up all the way, SSAA, AA/ DOF / textures etc and 100FPS. If you are the same way there are some games that a single 7950 just wont accomplish that with.

Quote:


> Meanwhile you are welcome to jump ship because your neighbor heard the butcher's wife say she heard the tailor say his business is going under water.


Thats going in my sig line LOL....except I am changing it to haberdasher, LOL


----------



## Red1776

Sorry for he double post, but i just wanted to say thank you for all of you that PM'ed me with good thought s, well wishes and prayers for my wife Lea . It is much appreciated.
Thanks fellas


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dont care as it isnt this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if people want to believe some random person giving some random info out then they should accept everything that happens


But it was said on the Internet, it must be true! ROFL:thumb:


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have both and yes, there is pretty big difference between the 2.
> Here in the states there have been some great deals on the 7950's in particular, which the higher end ones can compete well with my voltage locked 7970 Gigabyte wf3 if overclocked. $178 for a twin frozer MSI was the best deal I've seen on such a 7950.
> 
> EDIT: compare : http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6464173/3dm11/6430291


Lots of fan complaints on the MSI 7950
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-190-MS&tool=3

Prob better off going with the HIS 7950. It's had soem great reviews and can't see too much of a price change in the weeks to come
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That depends on if you are graphics whore like me. I want any and everything turned up all the way, SSAA, AA/ DOF / textures etc and 100FPS. If you are the same way there are some games that a single 7950 just wont accomplish that with.


Don't think amd cards get on too well with ssaa/aa etc
Did recomend CFing 2


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> True enough. The 7970's price might drop in the weeks to come with the new 9970 announcement. Wait for a good deal before snatching one!


Saw a 7970 on Newegg for$279 after $20 rebate yesterday. Also saw 7950 for $229.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Lots of fan complaints on the MSI 7950
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-190-MS&tool=3
> 
> Prob better off going with the HIS 7950. It's had soem great reviews and can't see too much of a price change in the weeks to come
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS
> Don't think amd cards get on too well with ssaa/aa etc
> Did recomend CFing 2


Really depends on how high you want the quality all the time. Like Red said.
Some games max out pretty nice with one 7950 but certainly not all no.

My vapor-x 7950 @ 1100/1300 struggles hard with Splinter Cell Blacklist Anti Aliasing. FXAA everything ultra is constant 60 fps(vsync) but MSAA 4X gives me about 40 fps average. That's a no go. Could also get improved by patches and/or driver update. Don't know yet.










But I still like the card. Given the price I paid for it... Still good value.

But if you can, grab two of those at least. Or 7970 CF.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have both and yes, there is pretty big difference between the 2.
> Here in the states there have been some great deals on the 7950's in particular, which the higher end ones can compete well with my voltage locked 7970 Gigabyte wf3 if overclocked. $178 for a twin frozer MSI was the best deal I've seen on such a 7950.
> 
> EDIT: compare : http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6464173/3dm11/6430291
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fan complaints on the MSI 7950
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-190-MS&tool=3
> 
> Prob better off going with the HIS 7950. It's had soem great reviews and can't see too much of a price change in the weeks to come
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-065-HS
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That depends on if you are graphics whore like me. I want any and everything turned up all the way, SSAA, AA/ DOF / textures etc and 100FPS. If you are the same way there are some games that a single 7950 just wont accomplish that with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think amd cards get on too well with ssaa/aa etc
> Did recomend CFing 2
Click to expand...

No, you misunderstood me. (or more likely I was not clear)
That would go for any single GPU card on the market. I like everything maxed out and there are some extraordinarily demanding games out there that a single wont afford playability maxed out.
For example maqx out Metro 2033 and turn on advanced DOF. It will literally halve your frame rates. another is whitcher 2...try Ubersampling and see what happens LOL



Thats Whitcher 2 with Ubersampling on 4 x 7970's this was before it was eyefinity enabled and drivers got better, but yikes.
Metro 2033 Advanced DOF 4 x 7970


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, you misunderstood me. (or more likely I was not clear)
> That would go for any single GPU card on the market. I like everything maxed out and there are some extraordinarily demanding games out there that a single wont afford playability maxed out.
> For example maqx out Metro 2033 and turn on advanced DOF. It will literally halve your frame rates. another is whitcher 2...try Ubersampling and see what happens LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Whitcher 2 with Ubersampling on 4 x 7970's this was before it was eyefinity enabled and drivers got better, but yikes.
> Metro 2033 Advanced DOF 4 x 7970


But then again that is you. With your mental disorder







. NEED ALL MAX haha. No offense. I feel you.... But I don't have the funds









Still i don't really like the look of ubersampling.
And Metro 2033 is just over the top heavy. Like Crysis. I see those games like forcing people to upgrade their pc's.








Don't get me wrong. I love the looks of those games but it's just silly. Like Metro LL, you need SLI Titans at least to run it maxed at 2560p....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> No, you misunderstood me. (or more likely I was not clear)
> That would go for any single GPU card on the market. I like everything maxed out and there are some extraordinarily demanding games out there that a single wont afford playability maxed out.
> For example maqx out Metro 2033 and turn on advanced DOF. It will literally halve your frame rates. another is whitcher 2...try Ubersampling and see what happens LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Whitcher 2 with Ubersampling on 4 x 7970's this was before it was eyefinity enabled and drivers got better, but yikes.
> Metro 2033 Advanced DOF 4 x 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again that is you. With your mental disorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . NEED ALL MAX haha. No offense. I feel you.... But I don't have the funds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still i don't really like the look of ubersampling.
> And Metro 2033 is just over the top heavy. Like Crysis. I see those games like forcing people to upgrade their pc's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love the looks of those games but it's just silly. Like Metro LL, you need SLI Titans at least to run it maxed at 2560p....
Click to expand...

Oh I agree with you (especially about the mental disorder)








Just a heads up for other graphic nuts like myself that a single will not max out all games. Mostly because the term 'Maxed out" gets used very inaccurately, very often.
So if you don't have the same graphic OCD i Do , a single 7950/7970 will work just fine.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have both and yes, there is pretty big difference between the 2.
> Here in the states there have been some great deals on the 7950's in particular, which the higher end ones can compete well with my voltage locked 7970 Gigabyte wf3 if overclocked. $178 for a twin frozer MSI was the best deal I've seen on such a 7950.
> 
> EDIT: compare : http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6464173/3dm11/6430291


i got my heart set on a 7970 now, i dont know anything about amd cards, can i waterblock any 7970 ?

i just bought some hyper x beast 1866 ram, forgot to see about the clearance from rad fans lol might have to go back down to 3 fans


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh I agree with you (especially about the mental disorder)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up for other graphic nuts like myself that a single will not max out all games. Mostly because the term 'Maxed out" gets used very inaccurately, very often.
> So if you don't have the same graphic OCD i Do , a single 7950/7970 will work just fine.


That's my problem. Every time I get a new game and put it on full blast and I notice it isn't fluid I am irritated to the bone. I need visuals and performance. ARGH








Damn you money. Haha
Can't wait to finally finish my ICT education and make some proper money. Stupid addiction.... Made me trow away some years. But I beat the sucker so I will get there. I am only 24 so time enough.









I know what you mean. I know guys enough that say look it runs on max settings. And when I look at the choppiness I almost have to puke.
What? They say. That is fluid. I always game this way.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got my heart set on a 7970 now, i dont know anything about amd cards, can i waterblock any 7970 ?
> 
> i just bought some hyper x beast 1866 ram, forgot to see about the clearance from rad fans lol might have to go back down to 3 fans


If you go 7970. Be sure to get reference design. With the stock amd cooler. Else you have a big chance you can't go full block.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have both and yes, there is pretty big difference between the 2.
> Here in the states there have been some great deals on the 7950's in particular, which the higher end ones can compete well with my voltage locked 7970 Gigabyte wf3 if overclocked. $178 for a twin frozer MSI was the best deal I've seen on such a 7950.
> 
> EDIT: compare : http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6464173/3dm11/6430291
> 
> 
> 
> i got my heart set on a 7970 now, i dont know anything about amd cards, can i waterblock any 7970 ?
> 
> i just bought some hyper x beast 1866 ram, forgot to see about the clearance from rad fans lol might have to go back down to 3 fans
Click to expand...

The last look I had ws that other than a ref 7970 (or ref type) the only other block is for the ASUS Direct CU II.
The first image is a ref (type) and the second is a actual 'green sticker reference Boaqrd. The ref WB will work on both but carefully compare to what you have/get.
Most companies started out using ref type boards and changed in mid stream


Two of mine are actual AMD ref, and two are MSI ref (TYPE) as you can see, they are physically identical.

If you can find one of these, the last I checked they were still using ref type board and WB compatible


Or just get one of these 11990's


----------



## Chopper1591

A little poll for the overclocking addicts.









I will most likely send my ud3 back because the temp sensor is still faulty, that is reason enough to RMA right?
Already sent it back and the store had sent it to Gigabyte which said they changed a component which was faulty... Concerning the reboot issues I had while gaming.
I noted the sensor was stuck/broken but it wasn't repaired.

But to come to the point. If they find the board faulty they will give me a +-80% refund because I insisted I am not OK with them sending it to GB again because that takes me 3-4 weeks AGAIN.

Then I will put some extra cash on it and get another board.
I am pretty set on the Saberkitty // Asus Sabertooth R2.0

What do you guys think?

Saberkitty or the MSI GD80, and why?

Also I am a bit nervous about the board not being faulty, because that would probably cost me money for inspecting the board. So faulty sensor is enough to claim warranty?

Thanks guys.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A little poll for the overclocking addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will most likely send my ud3 back because the temp sensor is still faulty, that is reason enough to RMA right?
> Already sent it back and the store had sent it to Gigabyte which said they changed a component which was faulty... Concerning the reboot issues I had while gaming.
> I noted the sensor was stuck/broken but it wasn't repaired.
> 
> But to come to the point. If they find the board faulty they will give me a +-80% refund because I insisted I am not OK with them sending it to GB again because that takes me 3-4 weeks AGAIN.
> 
> Then I will put some extra cash on it and get another board.
> I am pretty set on the Saberkitty // Asus Sabertooth R2.0
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Saberkitty or the MSI GD80, and why?
> 
> Also I am a bit nervous about the board not being faulty, because that would probably cost me money for inspecting the board. So faulty sensor is enough to claim warranty?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.


saberkitty for me, i love this board and its had loads of coolant splashed all over it and it still works as intended







its a beast


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The last look I had ws that other than a ref 7970 (or ref type) the only other block is for the ASUS Direct CU II.
> The first image is a ref (type) and the second is a actual 'green sticker reference Boaqrd. The ref WB will work on both but carefully compare to what you have/get.
> Most companies started out using ref type boards and changed in mid stream
> 
> 
> Two of mine are actual AMD ref, and two are MSI ref (TYPE) as you can see, they are physically identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that card on the far right?


----------



## KnownDragon

I have narrowed my search down between a quality 7870 or a have decent quality 7950. The one 7950 everyone is having trouble with is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127737
I hear it is a good card and plays games fine but the cooling solution for the card is not under par. This is one of the cards I was looking at due to the price. Some people say they have no issues with it but then you come here and see it has issues with overheating.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A little poll for the overclocking addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will most likely send my ud3 back because the temp sensor is still faulty, that is reason enough to RMA right?
> Already sent it back and the store had sent it to Gigabyte which said they changed a component which was faulty... Concerning the reboot issues I had while gaming.
> I noted the sensor was stuck/broken but it wasn't repaired.
> 
> But to come to the point. If they find the board faulty they will give me a +-80% refund because I insisted I am not OK with them sending it to GB again because that takes me 3-4 weeks AGAIN.
> 
> Then I will put some extra cash on it and get another board.
> I am pretty set on the Saberkitty // Asus Sabertooth R2.0
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Saberkitty or the MSI GD80, and why?
> 
> Also I am a bit nervous about the board not being faulty, because that would probably cost me money for inspecting the board. So faulty sensor is enough to claim warranty?
> 
> Thanks guys.


1) I own a GD80
2) here are my thoughts on the Saberkitty









http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


----------



## KnownDragon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> A little poll for the overclocking addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will most likely send my ud3 back because the temp sensor is still faulty, that is reason enough to RMA right?
> Already sent it back and the store had sent it to Gigabyte which said they changed a component which was faulty... Concerning the reboot issues I had while gaming.
> I noted the sensor was stuck/broken but it wasn't repaired.
> 
> But to come to the point. If they find the board faulty they will give me a +-80% refund because I insisted I am not OK with them sending it to GB again because that takes me 3-4 weeks AGAIN.
> 
> Then I will put some extra cash on it and get another board.
> I am pretty set on the Saberkitty // Asus Sabertooth R2.0
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Saberkitty or the MSI GD80, and why?
> 
> Also I am a bit nervous about the board not being faulty, because that would probably cost me money for inspecting the board. So faulty sensor is enough to claim warranty?
> 
> Thanks guys.





If it was me Chopper I hear and read good things about Asus. MSI I don't read too many good things about. So go MEOW.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have narrowed my search down between a quality 7870 or a have decent quality 7950. The one 7950 everyone is having trouble with is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127737
> I hear it is a good card and plays games fine but the cooling solution for the card is not under par. This is one of the cards I was looking at due to the price. Some people say they have no issues with it but then you come here and see it has issues with overheating.


You should strongly consider the HiS. Ref design, amazing cooler, good price. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161429

Although I see it has come up a lot in price.

http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DisplayPort-PCI-Express-Graphics-21196-00-20G/dp/B00BXVFM3K/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1377866478&sr=8-11&keywords=his+7950

That's the one I ended up with, it was $10 cheaper at the time with a $20 mail in rebate.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The last look I had ws that other than a ref 7970 (or ref type) the only other block is for the ASUS Direct CU II.
> The first image is a ref (type) and the second is a actual 'green sticker reference Boaqrd. The ref WB will work on both but carefully compare to what you have/get.
> Most companies started out using ref type boards and changed in mid stream
> 
> 
> Two of mine are actual AMD ref, and two are MSI ref (TYPE) as you can see, they are physically identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that card on the far right?
> 
> 
> 
> That one and the first one (far left) are both XFX Black edition. The other two are MSI as pictured below.
> 
> Abit of an aside here, but can someone tell me what the flames mean? and what the criteria is for them? I don't get it.
Click to expand...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> You should strongly consider the HiS. Ref design, amazing cooler, good price. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161429
> 
> Although I see it has come up a lot in price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-DisplayPort-PCI-Express-Graphics-21196-00-20G/dp/B00BXVFM3K/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1377866478&sr=8-11&keywords=his+7950
> 
> That's the one I ended up with, it was $10 cheaper at the time with a $20 mail in rebate.


I have read a lot of people on here pointing other guys towards the two that you have referenced. I wished I had just waited when I first built the guardian instead of going to bestbuy. The anticipation took over me and I bought the gtx 650 because of limited selection they had.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 1) I own a GD80
> 2) here are my thoughts on the Saberkitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


Oh cool Red.
You make reviews regularly on that site?
I always love the reviews on overclockers club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> saberkitty for me, i love this board and its had loads of coolant splashed all over it and it still works as intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a beast


Ow lol.
I heard these were tough. But that is over the top haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> If it was me Chopper I hear and read good things about Asus. MSI I don't read too many good things about. So go MEOW.


Yeah some say the GD80 is a good board but I am not really a fan of the brand...
And the Asus has better warranty...


----------



## bond32

I may have spilled water on my crosshair V formula Z a few times....

Dry it all off, its good to go! Sabertooth gets my vote. I just hate the colors on it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I may have spilled water on my crosshair V formula Z a few times....
> 
> Dry it all off, its good to go! Sabertooth gets my vote. I just hate the colors on it.


Well this time I just want the performance.... I am so frustrated with my UD3 that I can get around the colors.








I like the GB colors. But what is better? Proper performance or looks?









And Red:
Now I had another look at you review.
That was actually the one that got me going on the Kitty.

Very nice review.









4-0 so far. Neck a neck.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I may have spilled water on my crosshair V formula Z a few times....
> 
> Dry it all off, its good to go! Sabertooth gets my vote. I just hate the colors on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this time I just want the performance.... I am so frustrated with my UD3 that I can get around the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the GB colors. But what is better? Proper performance or looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Red:
> Now I had another look at you review.
> That was actually the one that got me going on the Kitty.
> 
> Very nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-0 so far. Neck a neck.
Click to expand...

Thanks Chopper, I appreciate the comment


----------



## KnownDragon

I have Assrock no body likes those guys.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they would be out of my price range i think, cant see them being around the £300 mark
> 
> i think 7970 is more than enough for my lonely monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i dont like getting the newest, too pricey


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Since you run single monitor you should be good with an 7950 or 7970. 7950's overclock pretty good and are dirt cheap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That depends on if you are graphics whore like me. I want any and everything turned up all the way, SSAA, AA/ DOF / textures etc and 100FPS. If you are the same way there are some games that a single 7950 just wont accomplish that with.
> Thats going in my sig line LOL....except I am changing it to haberdasher, LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got my heart set on a 7970 now, i dont know anything about amd cards, can i waterblock any 7970 ?
> 
> i just bought some hyper x beast 1866 ram, forgot to see about the clearance from rad fans lol might have to go back down to 3 fans


DO NOT GET boost OR GHZ edition and only get reference. ( locked voltage and inferior PCB ) some reference boards are boost and they are usually ok as you can flash the bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If you go 7970. Be sure to get reference design. With the stock amd cooler. Else you have a big chance you can't go full block.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have narrowed my search down between a quality 7870 or a have decent quality 7950. The one 7950 everyone is having trouble with is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127737
> I hear it is a good card and plays games fine but the cooling solution for the card is not under par. This is one of the cards I was looking at due to the price. Some people say they have no issues with it but then you come here and see it has issues with overheating.


good card + you can waterblock it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That one and the first one (far left) are both XFX Black edition. The other two are MSI as pictured below.
> 
> Abit of an aside here, but can someone tell me what the flames mean? and what the criteria is for them? I don't get it.


rep i dont have time to get the thread to show you but iirc 35=1st 100 sec 250 third and idr 4th and 5th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well this time I just want the performance.... I am so frustrated with my UD3 that I can get around the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the GB colors. But what is better? Proper performance or looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Red:
> Now I had another look at you review.
> That was actually the one that got me going on the Kitty.
> 
> Very nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-0 so far. Neck a neck.


i love my saberkitty


----------



## gertruude

forgot how much installing new ram is just a pain in ze ass lol

all my oc profiles didn't work so i reinstalled bios to wipe em and having to start again









This hyper x beast ram sure is finicky

if ya don't know what finicky means just ask


----------



## KnownDragon

My mom uses the word finicky haha, Well, I think I am going to stick with that card to be honest and that was what I was thinking. I have corrupted my install of windows so this is a pain in the rear.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> forgot how much installing new ram is just a pain in ze ass lol
> 
> all my oc profiles didn't work so i reinstalled bios to wipe em and having to start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hyper x beast ram sure is finicky
> 
> if ya don't know what finicky means just ask


i gave up on my set.. mind you it was 2400mhz sticks.

exchanged em for g skills load up xmp and boom. it worked.

i actually kinda wanna revisit them now that i know my chip can do 2400


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> forgot how much installing new ram is just a pain in ze ass lol
> 
> all my oc profiles didn't work so i reinstalled bios to wipe em and having to start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hyper x beast ram sure is finicky
> 
> if ya don't know what finicky means just ask


My beasts can get flakey if I overvolt them, especially when running high cpu/nb ( 1.4V ) volts it seems.

EDIT: the best performance i have gotten from mine is using 1t command rate with high frequencies and as tight a timings it would allow.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My beasts can get flakey if I overvolt them, especially when running high cpu/nb ( 1.4V ) volts it seems.
> 
> EDIT: the best performance i have gotten from mine is using 1t command rate with high frequencies and as tight a timings it would allow.


well i not tried overclocking em just yet, im just starting with my cpu overclocks









could anyone post a aida64 ram benchmark for me, so i know what to head for lol

this is ram at xmp settings, is this any good?


----------



## d1nky

I had this fully memtest and IBT stable, don't ask about prime tho!



I still got to do corks 2650mhz when I can be arsed, it means reflashing my bios since somethings screwed up from swapping chips all the time.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have Assrock no body likes those guys.


Had an Asrock board once.
Not going that road again.

Don't known for their quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> DO NOT GET boost OR GHZ edition and only get reference. ( locked voltage and inferior PCB ) some reference boards are boost and they are usually ok as you can flash the bios
> +1
> good card + you can waterblock it
> rep i dont have time to get the thread to show you but iirc 35=1st 100 sec 250 third and idr 4th and 5th
> i love my saberkitty


5-0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> forgot how much installing new ram is just a pain in ze ass lol
> 
> all my oc profiles didn't work so i reinstalled bios to wipe em and having to start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This hyper x beast ram sure is finicky
> 
> if ya don't know what finicky means just ask


Write down the settings dude.

And eehh.... What does finicky mean?


----------



## d1nky

lol you buy low end shet ya get low end shet^^


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had an Asrock board once.
> Not going that road again.
> 
> Don't known for their quality.
> 5-0
> Write down the settings dude.
> 
> 
> 
> And eehh.... What does finicky mean?


Basically a pain in the butt!!!!

@Dunky

Catching u up a bit


----------



## d1nky

that was my 24/7 settings once upon a time (before my profile saves got filled with bench settings)

maybe 11-11-11-30-40 cr1 will work and drop that latency.

2100 with 10-10-10-29-39 cr2 also worked pretty well just 0.5% slower lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had an Asrock board once.
> Not going that road again.
> 
> Don't known for their quality.
> 5-0
> Write down the settings dude.
> 
> 
> 
> And eehh.... What does finicky mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically a pain in the butt!!!!
> 
> @Dunky
> 
> Catching u up a bit
Click to expand...

I was going to say dodgy, but to each his own


----------



## d1nky

btw <<< its d1nky


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> No ya dunky


----------



## d1nky

certainly funny! btw Ive pm'd you again gertie!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> certainly funny! btw Ive pm'd you again gertie!


btw i blocked you the other night so i wont get any, since you treated me to some profanity sorry


----------



## Devildog83

My opinion on GPU's. Remember this is just an opinion so if you disagree it's OK.

If I had a set budget I would much rather buy a higher quality card in a lower series than the other way around. This goes for all components.

Case in point -- I would rather have the best 7870 than get a budget 7950 or the best 7950 rather than a budget 7970. OC ability, high-end components and build quality make a huge difference. I am planning to get a card for around $250 or less next week. I have decided on the Powercolor 7870 Devil 13 as opposed to a budget 7950 because I could clock the hell out of it (1250/ 1450 1.3v) where a budget 7950 might get a slight performance gain but might not last as long, the voltage may be locked like the XFX 7950 black and the components are far superior on the devil. Other reasons are the sturdy nice back-plate and the 6000MGz memory chips that allow you to clock way up without much heat. If my budget was $300 to $325 I would get a better 7950 rather than a budget 7970. I believe in getting as good quality as I can within my budget. Heavy research is always a good idea to make sure you make an informed decision. I know some will say the GTX 760 performs a bit better but I have to try to get a back-plate to hide the ugly PCB and I am not much for Nvidia.

Just a semi-educated opinion.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My opinion on GPU's. Remember this is just an opinion so if you disagree it's OK.
> 
> If I had a set budget I would much rather buy a higher quality card in a lower series than the other way around. This goes for all components.
> 
> Case in point -- I would rather have the best 7870 than get a budget 7950 or the best 7950 rather than a budget 7970. OC ability, high-end components and build quality make a huge difference. I am planning to get a card for around $250 or less next week. I have decided on the Powercolor 7870 Devil 13 as opposed to a budget 7950 because I could clock the hell out of it (1250/ 1450 1.3v) where a budget 7950 might get a slight performance gain but might not last as long, the voltage may be locked like the XFX 7950 black and the components are far superior on the devil. Other reasons are the sturdy nice back-plate and the 6000MGz memory chips that allow you to clock way up without much heat. If my budget was $300 to $325 I would get a better 7950 rather than a budget 7970. I believe in getting as good quality as I can within my budget. Heavy research is always a good idea to make sure you make an informed decision. I know some will say the GTX 760 performs a bit better but I have to try to get a back-plate to hide the ugly PCB and I am not much for Nvidia.
> 
> Just a semi-educated opinion.


Everybody his own way.

But I agree completely.










I went with the 7950 vapor-x which is around 325 USD where I am from.
Sure there would be better 7950's but also allot worse.









Mine does 1100 core at ~68c // 50% fan


----------



## jriley9922

I do tend to agree... but what's wrong with the XFX 7950 black? How high do you really need to overclock it?
I just bought one for around $200 on newegg (after rebate with V.me promo).

with afterburner +20% power limit, you can clock the thing up to 1100mhz and 1500 on the memory. how much further do you need to go?
reference clocks are 800 and 1200... so we're not even in the same ballpark as that.

7950blacks with just small boost are beating reference 7970s.
even with more voltage, i've only seen people squeeze 7950s to 1200 and 1700.

*also, XFX LIFETIME warranty on their black cards

basically, I'm highly recomending it!









here's a great link
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/01/xfx_radeon_hd_7950_black_edition_video_card_review/1#.UiDFBH9qMr0


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> I do tend to agree... but what's wrong with the XFX 7950 black? How high do you really need to overclock it?
> I just bought one for around $200 on newegg (after rebate with V.me promo).
> 
> with afterburner +20% power limit, you can clock the thing up to 1100mhz and 1500 on the memory. how much further do you need to go?
> reference clocks are 800 and 1200... so we're not even in the same ballpark as that.
> 
> 7950blacks with just small boost are beating reference 7970s.
> even with more voltage, i've only seen people squeeze 7950s to 1200 and 1700.
> 
> *also, XFX LIFETIME warranty on their black cards
> 
> basically, I'm highly recomending it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a great link
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/01/xfx_radeon_hd_7950_black_edition_video_card_review/1#.UiDFBH9qMr0


Lifetime warranty isn't in every country.

But I still agree with devil that the latter cards just have better components all across the board.
XFX are cheap. Run hot, make much noise.
Like I said my vapor-x runs 1100 easy, under full load I hardly hear the fans. Mine is 850 stock btw.
I can squeeze uit 1200 but to me that's not worth the performance/wattage ratio.


----------



## Durquavian

I see alot of hate for XFX but in my experience they haven't run hot or loud. Been good cards for me thus far.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> I do tend to agree... but what's wrong with the XFX 7950 black? How high do you really need to overclock it?
> I just bought one for around $200 on newegg (after rebate with V.me promo).
> 
> with afterburner +20% power limit, you can clock the thing up to 1100mhz and 1500 on the memory. how much further do you need to go?
> reference clocks are 800 and 1200... so we're not even in the same ballpark as that.
> 
> 7950blacks with just small boost are beating reference 7970s.
> even with more voltage, i've only seen people squeeze 7950s to 1200 and 1700.
> 
> *also, XFX LIFETIME warranty on their black cards
> 
> basically, I'm highly recomending it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a great link
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/01/xfx_radeon_hd_7950_black_edition_video_card_review/1#.UiDFBH9qMr0


I could be true but even that review says 1375 on the memory clock. I actually did see a review that said they clocked it to 1130 and 1575. I do like the lifetime warranty.

Remember it was just my opinion and there were more reasons than just clocks. The top-end components the looks and the back-plate. I will not put another card in my machine without a back-plate. I am sure it is a great card and if you get 1150/1500+ out of it without to much heat then cudo's, I never said it was a bad card just that the Devil fits my needs better. You will have a modest performance gain over the Devil because of the 3Gb's of memory and the 500 more stream processors but I will get plenty for what I need as I don't care about beating bench's just getting what I need out of it.
Just for sh--ts and giggles, is there a place to get a back-plate for that card that doesn't just work with a water-block and won't cost an arm and a leg. I might even consider getting it if so although I love the way the Devil looks and to me I am not as fond of looks of the XFX cards.

Side note edit: I would love the 7990 Devil 13 but I would have to get a second mortgage on my house to buy it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I see alot of hate for XFX but in my experience they haven't run hot or loud. Been good cards for me thus far.


I've have 4 XFX's while they may not clock as high as evga's or msi's that I have, they have given me no problems whatsoever. Not hot, or noisy either one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> I do tend to agree... but what's wrong with the XFX 7950 black? How high do you really need to overclock it?
> I just bought one for around $200 on newegg (after rebate with V.me promo).
> 
> with afterburner +20% power limit, you can clock the thing up to 1100mhz and 1500 on the memory. how much further do you need to go?
> reference clocks are 800 and 1200... so we're not even in the same ballpark as that.
> 
> 7950blacks with just small boost are beating reference 7970s.
> even with more voltage, i've only seen people squeeze 7950s to 1200 and 1700.
> 
> *also, XFX LIFETIME warranty on their black cards
> 
> basically, I'm highly recomending it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a great link
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/01/xfx_radeon_hd_7950_black_edition_video_card_review/1#.UiDFBH9qMr0
> 
> 
> 
> I could be true but even that review says 1375 on the memory clock. I actually did see a review that said they clocked it to 1130 and 1575. I do like the lifetime warranty.
> 
> Remember it was just my opinion and there were more reasons than just clocks. The top-end components the looks and the back-plate. *I will not put another card in my machine without a back-plate*. I am sure it is a great card and if you get 1150/1500+ out of it without to much heat then cudo's, I never said it was a bad card just that the Devil fits my needs better. You will have a modest performance gain over the Devil because of the 3Gb's of memory and the 500 more stream processors but I will get plenty for what I need as I don't care about beating bench's just getting what I need out of it.
> Just for sh--ts and giggles, is there a place to get a back-plate for that card that doesn't just work with a water-block and won't cost an arm and a leg. I might even consider getting it if so although I love the way the Devil looks and to me I am not as fond of looks of the XFX cards.
Click to expand...

So get one yourself.






Metric 12, 20 long. You'll need at least 4.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So get one yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metric 12, 20 long. You'll need at least 4.


How much for the back-plates KaydCK?


----------



## jriley9922

i didn't realize the lifetime warranty didnt apply in all countries. interesting...

some XFX cards are cheap.... their black edition cards are binned to grab the best ones.

storcks from at 900/1250, but installing afterburner, everyone ive seen has no problems running 1050 / 1575 on them.

as far as the heat, I'm running crossfire, so as always, the top card runs a bit hotter.
Also, i'm running 2560x1440 at 120hz on a Qnix QX2710, so with the settings cranked up and vsync at 120fps, some games still have them running 90% load.

as far as noise, i have an antec p280 case that has noise suppression built into all the panels, so i suppose i cant comment there.
I have fan profiles on the cards set so the fans run at 100% much earlier than the default profile.

everyone has valid points... so lets just agree any 7950 thats non-reference card is a great buy anyhwere near $200 bucks








*especially with the new drivers and frame-stutter fix


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So get one yourself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metric 12, 20 long. You'll need at least 4.
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the back-plates KaydCK?
Click to expand...

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

Find the one for a card you need it for, then google for it on FrozenCPU or PreformancePCs or something. They average out about $30 per card.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> Find the one for a card you need it for, then google for it on FrozenCPU or PreformancePCs or something. They average out about $30 per card.


book marked.. I may say eff it go water on my 460s then add another rad.. although not sure if I will get a better performance or if I should buy a single card


----------



## itomic

How safe is to go with CPU voltage north of 1.55V if i have liquid cooling wich works fantastic for bench only ?? if i say set it to 1.6V for example ??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> How safe is to go with CPU voltage north of 1.55V if i have liquid cooling wich works fantastic for bench only ?? if i say set it to 1.6V for example ??


fine most of us regulars gone past 1.65v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Us extreme guys go 1.7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> fine most of us regulars gone past 1.65v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Us extreme guys go 1.7


lol ive never gone 1.7 most ive gone is 1.68 it hink


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol ive never gone 1.7 most ive gone is 1.68 it hink


I have trying to get 5.31 benchable lol

my chip sucks voltage bad after 4.95


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have trying to get 5.31 benchable lol
> 
> my chip sucks voltage bad after 4.95


not sure if u saw but igot new ram now lol, tryign to find my 3dmark11 overclock where i scored 9946 but i cant seem to do it again lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not sure if u saw but igot new ram now lol, tryign to find my 3dmark11 overclock where i scored 9946 but i cant seem to do it again lol


waiting for that awkward moment when you beet my ram oc.. its the only thing I have on you lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> waiting for that awkward moment when you beet my ram oc.. its the only thing I have on you lol


lol what oc was that, do a aida64 ram bench and see where u r


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol what oc was that, do a aida64 ram bench and see where u r


look at my pictures lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> look at my pictures lol


r u fully clothed? sounds ominous


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> r u fully clothed? sounds ominous


nope lol

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1514025/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> nope lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1514025/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order?


ah that one, ive bookmarked your pic ill check it out later when i beat it lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah that one, ive bookmarked your pic ill check it out later when i beat it lol










prolly wont be too hard if you got the 2400 ram if you can clock high on cas 10.. 2500 cas 10 would beat it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prolly wont be too hard if you got the 2400 ram if you can clock high on cas 10.. 2500 cas 10 would beat it


couldnt afford 2400mhz ram, im saving for a 7970 lol

ended up going hyper x beast 1866 cl9

it left my old ram behind in aida


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> couldnt afford 2400mhz ram, im saving for a 7970 lol
> 
> ended up going hyper x beast 1866 cl9
> 
> it left my old ram behind in aida


( PSST gertie cpu/nb 1.4V cl10 14 12 28 @ 2400mhz @1.6V dram = win







)
Edit: those sticks should hit that, most likely at 1T


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> couldnt afford 2400mhz ram, im saving for a 7970 lol
> 
> ended up going hyper x beast 1866 cl9
> 
> it left my old ram behind in aida


Cool now we are going to be matching clock for clock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ( PSST gertie cpu/nb 1.4V cl10 14 12 28 @ 2400mhz @1.6V dram = win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


were you able to hit my scores?

I dont remember


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ( PSST gertie cpu/nb 1.4V cl10 14 12 28 @ 2400mhz @1.6V dram = win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Edit: those sticks should hit that, most likely at 1T


oh thanks for this

ill give it a whirl ill even rep u if it works









im too tired to work things out i been up for 2 days









hope i sleep tonight or ill end up just collapsing lol


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> I'm not new to the PC overclocking world.... but I just finally jumped from a 955BE to a new rig with an 8320.
> I'm on an Asus m5a99x mobo with cooler master 120XL liquid.
> 
> I'm prime95 stable (let it run 4 hours) at 219x21 for 4.6ghz with 8gb of ddr3 2133 ripjaw ram running at 2040mhz at 1.65v. obviously the FSB boost increases NB and HT speeds, which makes better single thread performance vs just using the multi. This is at 1.45v with LLC on high.
> max 55 C temps in a well ventilated case with the 120XL setup for intake with two top case fans immediately exhausting.
> 
> Just posting for others who might be joining the party late and lookin for overclock specs.
> cheers!


Welcome.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Is it worth saving a few $$ with the 8320, or should I just get the 8350?
> 
> Its going to be for:
> Gaming (Mainly)
> Streaming Live gameplay (Payday 2, CS:S, BF3, War Thunder, etc)
> Music
> Movies/Streaming Online (1080p, etc)
> And a little bit of video editing.
> 
> Thanks!


I got the 8320 and saved $30. If I were to do it again, I would get the 8350. For the few extra bucks you may be able to oc further and/or have cooler temps.


----------



## KnownDragon

Going to stick with this Video card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127737 Only downside the water block is going to have to wait. I don't think I will be disappointed though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ( PSST gertie cpu/nb 1.4V cl10 14 12 28 @ 2400mhz @1.6V dram = win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Edit: those sticks should hit that, most likely at 1T


u were miles off lol

the timings are ok but your voltage was miles off

at stock 1866 cl9 its at 1.65 lol i upped it to 1.75 and i booted in windows fine but then it bsod lol

ill check it over this weekend and see what i can do lol

sorry but no rep for u


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u were miles off lol
> 
> the timings are ok but your voltage was miles off
> 
> at stock 1866 cl9 its at 1.65 lol i upped it to 1.75 and i booted in windows fine but then it bsod lol
> 
> ill check it over this weekend and see what i can do lol
> 
> sorry but no rep for u


yay I win still 2400 cas 9 9 9 27 30 1t 1.65v after voltage drop on load.. saberkitty drops the dram voltage .05 for me at higher levels


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yay I win still 2400 cas 9 9 9 27 30 1t 1.65v after voltage drop on load.. saberkitty drops the dram voltage .05 for me at higher levels


your score on aida though is low i can reach that nearly at 2133


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Going to stick with this Video card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127737 Only downside the water block is going to have to wait. I don't think I will be disappointed though.


I just ordered that card from New Egg an hour ago. After I get the rebate it will have cost me $179.99 and get $99.99 gift card for games. Can't beat that deal.

I have spoken to a some people that have that card and say that it's a good card just a crappy cooler (noisy and hot). It has "voltage unlocked, uses hynix vram, and will fit the EK block for a 7950" At least that's whats been said. I should have it by mid next week.

This card will give me some options. Maybe do crossfire or watercool it, maybe both. Just need more $$$


----------



## dmfree88

yeah thats a sweet deal i wish i had the money for it now..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> your score on aida though is low i can reach that nearly at 2133


prove it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> Find the one for a card you need it for, then google for it on FrozenCPU or PreformancePCs or something. They average out about $30 per card.


I have looked for the plate for a 7950 and they don't seem to be available anymore except in the UK.

Edit: I did find one at a site called RIAMart for $28.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> prove it


i reach 29k









http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1635479/a/817518/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/upload_time/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i reach 29k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1635479/a/817518/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/upload_time/


which is lower than my 33k lol


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I was on holiday in Bangkok, Thailand when I happened to pass by the IT/Computer mall(Phantib Plaza) and snagged a FX 8350 for 6120 Thai Baht, at that point of time 170 USD(I base this amount of the amount of Singapore dollars to Thai Baht spent, then convert to USD). Currency always changes but I got a sweet deal on the 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My warranty is covered as well. I have a friend who lives there and frequents where I live every month or two so if it needs to be returned, I'll just pass it back to him haha


One of my favorite place to buy computers stuff at when I visit there.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> which is lower than my 33k lol


yes i didnt say i was beating u i said i was closing in on you, big difference


----------



## Devildog83

I am lagging behind at about 28K.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am lagging behind at about 28K.


I think part of that is cpu clock... what is you cpunb at?


----------



## KnownDragon

For Poos and giggles what the hell eh


----------



## itomic

NB Core voltage and NB voltage. How they affect overclocking FX 8350 ?? Any advice for those two voltages for high overclocks, around 5.0Ghz ??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Cool now we are going to be matching clock for clock
> were you able to hit my scores?
> 
> I dont remember


Pretty sure that I didn't , monster ram that you have there.

Gert, I think LLC was probably playing with the dram voltage, so I was probably low. If i set it in bios over 1.6 v it can lose stability for some reason.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty sure that I didn't , monster ram that you have there.
> 
> Gert, I think LLC was probably playing with the dram voltage, so I was probably low. If i set it in bios over 1.6 v it can lose stability for some reason.


ill have a proper look tomorrow and see if i can get some stability somewhere

if my lowly 1600mhz could oc to over 2333 im sure that my new ram can hit 2333 too


----------



## KnownDragon

I am not that much into overclocking ram so I will probably just leave it alone unless there is a good guide?


----------



## dmfree88

this might help you out dragon:

http://www.ocfreaks.com/ram-overclocking-guide-tutorial/

helped me out quite a bit


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am not that much into overclocking ram so I will probably just leave it alone unless there is a good guide?


u dont need a guide really

if u keep your timings even, eg 9 9 9 27 36

3x9=27+9=36

if u understand lol and keep your voltage in check you should be great









all depends on what ram u got though

this is how i do it anyhow lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think part of that is cpu clock... what is you cpunb at?


2357


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u dont need a guide really
> 
> if u keep your timings even, eg 9 9 9 27 36
> 
> 3x9=27+9=36
> 
> if u understand lol and keep your voltage in check you should be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all depends on what ram u got though
> 
> this is how i do it anyhow lol


what would be the math for this 9 11 11


----------



## bond32

Looking for some input on new ram... Narrowed it down to these:
http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-PC3-19200-2400MHz-Trident-10-12-12-31/dp/B0080F26M2/ref=sr_1_116?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377900578&sr=1-116&keywords=ddr3
http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-F3-14900-1866MHz-9-10-9-28-Channel/dp/B004TGFWCW/ref=sr_1_288?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377900905&sr=1-288&keywords=ddr3
http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-Tactical-PC3-12800-BLT2CP4G3D1608DT2TXRG/dp/B006YG9848/ref=sr_1_305?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377900952&sr=1-305&keywords=ddr3

Edit: one more http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YG92GC/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Looking for some input on new ram... Narrowed it down to these:
> http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-PC3-19200-2400MHz-Trident-10-12-12-31/dp/B0080F26M2/ref=sr_1_116?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377900578&sr=1-116&keywords=ddr3
> http://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-F3-14900-1866MHz-9-10-9-28-Channel/dp/B004TGFWCW/ref=sr_1_288?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377900905&sr=1-288&keywords=ddr3
> http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-Tactical-PC3-12800-BLT2CP4G3D1608DT2TXRG/dp/B006YG9848/ref=sr_1_305?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1377900952&sr=1-305&keywords=ddr3
> 
> Edit: one more http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YG92GC/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Stay away from the trident It looks good but trust me you will kick yourself in the arse. I have a 8 gb kit of the same and I have it in my 775 build.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Stay away from the trident It looks good but trust me you will kick yourself in the arse. I have a 8 gb kit of the same and I have it in my 775 build.


Thanks for the input. repped


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> what would be the math for this 9 11 11


9+11+11=31+11=42

so your timings would be 9-11-11 31 42

then when u find the right voltage then maybe u could try tightening up the 11's


----------



## dmfree88

the trident-x series by gskill is the #1 record holder for the highest clocked ram ever. Its one of the best ram there is. Why are you not happy with it dragon?


----------



## KnownDragon

On this setup I have not been able to overclock it at all. Can't get my fsb up to high with it. Even at the lowest setting for it I have issues. This may be due to my Asrock board at 2400 increasing the bsclk it will only go to 216 at the lowest 800 it will go up to 235. It is not friendly with the NB even dropping it to the 2000 range you can overclock it upwards the bsclk upwards of lets say 224 after that I get all sorts of blue screens mainly pointing to ram or irql not equal or less. Maybe it is just me but my corsair 1333 will overclock good all the way up to a bsclk of 289.


----------



## dmfree88

did you memtest the trident? maybe it was a bad dimm possibly


----------



## KnownDragon

No I didn't mem test it. It is actually running in my mountain lion and dual booting windows 7. On a e6320 chip with the bsclk at 495mhz so it is a little confusing to how it doesn't run good on my AMD bt does great on my Intel.







I wished it did better in the amd build because the only reason I wanted it was in hopes of pushing a 300+ bsclk over clock. Being that it will not get over 30+ on the clk I doubt it will reach 300bslk clk amd.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My opinion on GPU's. Remember this is just an opinion so if you disagree it's OK.
> 
> If I had a set budget I would much rather buy a higher quality card in a lower series than the other way around. This goes for all components.
> 
> Case in point -- I would rather have the best 7870 than get a budget 7950 or the best 7950 rather than a budget 7970. OC ability, high-end components and build quality make a huge difference. I am planning to get a card for around $250 or less next week. I have decided on the Powercolor 7870 Devil 13 as opposed to a budget 7950 because I could clock the hell out of it (1250/ 1450 1.3v) where a budget 7950 might get a slight performance gain but might not last as long, the voltage may be locked like the XFX 7950 black and the components are far superior on the devil. Other reasons are the sturdy nice back-plate and the 6000MGz memory chips that allow you to clock way up without much heat. If my budget was $300 to $325 I would get a better 7950 rather than a budget 7970. I believe in getting as good quality as I can within my budget. Heavy research is always a good idea to make sure you make an informed decision. I know some will say the GTX 760 performs a bit better but I have to try to get a back-plate to hide the ugly PCB and I am not much for Nvidia.
> 
> Just a semi-educated opinion.


i am gonna say no. depends on the card the msi 7950 that is on sale atm is an awesome buy, new bios +waterblock and you have a nice winner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> i didn't realize the lifetime warranty didnt apply in all countries. interesting...
> 
> some XFX cards are cheap.... their black edition cards are binned to grab the best ones.
> 
> storcks from at 900/1250, but installing afterburner, everyone ive seen has no problems running 1050 / 1575 on them.
> 
> as far as the heat, I'm running crossfire, so as always, the top card runs a bit hotter.
> Also, i'm running 2560x1440 at 120hz on a Qnix QX2710, so with the settings cranked up and vsync at 120fps, some games still have them running 90% load.
> 
> as far as noise, i have an antec p280 case that has noise suppression built into all the panels, so i suppose i cant comment there.
> I have fan profiles on the cards set so the fans run at 100% much earlier than the default profile.
> 
> everyone has valid points... so lets just agree any 7950 thats non-reference card is a great buy anyhwere near $200 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *especially with the new drivers and frame-stutter fix


i still dont understand this " top card is always hotter..... mine are all nearly the same temp @ load ( not at idle.... but come on the others turn off....... ) * please note this is a joke due to water cooling !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Us extreme guys go 1.7


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not sure if u saw but igot new ram now lol, tryign to find my 3dmark11 overclock where i scored 9946 but i cant seem to do it again lol


i still think it was a fluke
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yay I win still 2400 cas 9 9 9 27 30 1t 1.65v after voltage drop on load.. saberkitty drops the dram voltage .05 for me at higher levels


really never noticed mine doing that for some reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Stay away from the trident It looks good but trust me you will kick yourself in the arse. I have a 8 gb kit of the same and I have it in my 775 build.


huh? it works great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the trident-x series by gskill is the #1 record holder for the highest clocked ram ever. Its one of the best ram there is. Why are you not happy with it dragon?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> On this setup I have not been able to overclock it at all. Can't get my fsb up to high with it. Even at the lowest setting for it I have issues. This may be due to my Asrock board at 2400 increasing the bsclk it will only go to 216 at the lowest 800 it will go up to 235. It is not friendly with the NB even dropping it to the 2000 range you can overclock it upwards the bsclk upwards of lets say 224 after that I get all sorts of blue screens mainly pointing to ram or irql not equal or less. Maybe it is just me but my corsair 1333 will overclock good all the way up to a bsclk of 289.


i would say that is you. not the ram ( or a component IE even your cpu ) some times some componants just dont like each other......

i am sad... neither my packages came in today... the fed ex guy did come but the one thing i hate about perf pcs is the required sig in person......


----------



## KnownDragon




----------



## KnownDragon

Maybe due to this is why?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
Designed for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors and Z77 platform.

Intel XMP 1.3 Ready for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors.

Recommended Intel Core i7-3770K processors & Core i5-3570K processors for best performance.

Please check gskill.com for motherboard compatibility chart.


----------



## d1nky

wheres corks? he posted his highest bootable ram. i couldn't be arsed playing with it any more but just messed with tras and trc on one, and 2700mhz was about the limit tbh but stable enough to bench


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Maybe due to this is why?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
> Designed for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors and Z77 platform.
> 
> Intel XMP 1.3 Ready for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors.
> 
> Recommended Intel Core i7-3770K processors & Core i5-3570K processors for best performance.
> 
> Please check gskill.com for motherboard compatibility chart.


well if this is true then im glad i know this now. I was going to get trident x at some point but if its not optimized for amd i dont want it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wheres corks? he posted his highest bootable ram. i couldn't be arsed playing with it any more but just messed with tras and trc on one, and 2700mhz was about the limit tbh but stable enough to bench


Nicely done , what voltage were you at on the ram?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks for the input. repped


I have the Trident X 2400, works fine for me.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the Trident X 2400, works fine for me.


how well can you overclock it though? Or can you check it vs an intel board to see difference?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nicely done , what voltage were you at on the ram?


the ram was 1.75v, I could of done more. wasn't your timings looser?! im a bit tipsy and didn't have the patience to keep rebooting for higher.

*but anyway that ^^ comes second and isn't important anymore, the world has changed.

this is posted by someone I speak to and I think a lil respect should come from this!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2420087_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.44_points

its set me up to beat him or die trying tbh!

*

the tridentsx theyre probably the second best mainstream ram modules on the market today, and are severely tested by gskill before sold.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> how well can you overclock it though? Or can you check it vs an intel board to see difference?


Never tried to overclock it. I have it at 2200. I can try it in my sons intel rig. 2500k/gigabyte board. I will let you know. I have to see if his board will take it.

I have heard a lot of others rave about this RAM too. I have the CHVFZ which says it only takes 1866 but it works great.


----------



## bond32

Well I ordered the Trident so we will see what happens. Price was about the same as others. Ill let you guys know what happens


----------



## Devildog83

I had no issues getting to 2600/2600 1.675v. or very close to it and 4.8 and 1.48v on the CPU.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I had no issues getting to 2600/2600 1.675v. or very close to it and 4.8 and 1.48v on the CPU.


yeah he must just have a funky board or a bad dimm that couldnt handle higher clocks or something.. appreciate your time +1. Trident still my future ram choice


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah he must just have a funky board or a bad dimm that couldnt handle higher clocks or something.. appreciate your time +1. Trident still my future ram choice


If you really wan tot know the truth I really don't know as much as a lot of these guys but this stuff hasn't blinked yet. I haven't pushed it because I don't really know how but it still hasn't blinked.


----------



## MrStick89

Really considering the trident X 2400mhz cl10 ram sticks after reading the last few posts. Plus they're on sale until tomorrow







Anyone regret not getting 16gb? Its basically an extra $100 for 16...
Any thoughts on team xtreem 2400 cl10? Those are ~$50 more for 16gb set.

I play a lot of CPU intense games online BF3, planetside2. Think I will see much improvement? I'm running some pretty slow ram right now with my 8350 at 5ghz.


----------



## Devildog83

Running at those clocks I ran a stress test for about 5 minutes, no cores shut down and no errors but after 5 minutes windows flashed a note telling me I did not have enough power. I did not have the extra 4 pin CPU power connected so I shut down and connected it and it works fine but that's a first. I guess with those clocks and only an SS660 platinum it needed more power. Well it's good to know now. When I get my new card I will be connecting the molex for the GPU just to be safe. I may have to upgrade to the 860.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Really considering the trident X 2400mhz cl10 ram sticks after reading the last few posts. Plus they're on sale until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone regret not getting 16gb? Its basically an extra $100 for 16...
> Any thoughts on team xtreem 2400 cl10? Those are ~$50 more for 16gb set.
> 
> I play a lot of CPU intense games online BF3, planetside2. Think I will see much improvement? I'm running some pretty slow ram right now with my 8350 at 5ghz.


I have the Team Vulcan 1600 in my wife's Phenom rig and in my stepsons A8 6600k rig and they work fine. Jonny 1 legs 6600k rig is at 1866 with no issues and the Wife's is at stock 1600. That's all I know about Team. Got the wife's 8 Gigs free with my CHVFZ.

P.S. I payed $90 for my 8 Gigs of Trident and yes I wish I would have got 16 Gigs.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Really considering the trident X 2400mhz cl10 ram sticks after reading the last few posts. Plus they're on sale until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone regret not getting 16gb? Its basically an extra $100 for 16...
> Any thoughts on team xtreem 2400 cl10? Those are ~$50 more for 16gb set.
> 
> I play a lot of CPU intense games online BF3, planetside2. Think I will see much improvement? I'm running some pretty slow ram right now with my 8350 at 5ghz.


I canceled my trident order lol, where are they on sale? And where are you seeing the "team xtreem"?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Stay away from the trident It looks good but trust me you will kick yourself in the arse. I have a 8 gb kit of the same and I have it in my 775 build.


^^ bad advise dude..^^ if your gunna tell someone they are gunna regret it you might wanna tell em why...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the trident-x series by gskill is the #1 record holder for the highest clocked ram ever. Its one of the best ram there is. Why are you not happy with it dragon?


the record on a 3rd or 4th gen i7 has absolutely zero bearing on what it will do in a FX rig.
Not all Fx's can do 2400mhz, maybe half a dozen of all the poster in this thread can manage it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the Trident X 2400, works fine for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> how well can you overclock it though? Or can you check it vs an intel board to see difference?


can your ram get past 2400? if it can how much head room do you have on your rig verses a rig you don't own that is more suited for OCing ram?

/sarcasm

Just because the processor's IMC cannot handle 2400mhz on average, does not mean that the ram is a bad call.

this is why you buy your ram from a place that will do exchanges withing the first week or two.

Trident X is quite possibly some of the finest ramm modules available.

having that said, I wouldn't buy em until i was sure my chip could do those speeds. (to claifiy. this is @ 2400mhz speeds or higher)

To break it down into the simplest form possible. Trident X is G skills top bin right now AFAIK.


----------



## bond32

Dangit, I'm torn right now. I have corsair vengeance 8 gb rated at 2133. It will run that stable with 9, 10, 9, 27 fine and I am experimenting with lower frequency and tighter timings. Is it worth it to get the trident x? I was hoping to try to get 2400 but I'm thinking I'll just stick with what I have.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dangit, I'm torn right now. I have corsair vengeance 8 gb rated at 2133. It will run that stable with 9, 10, 9, 27 fine and I am experimenting with lower frequency and tighter timings. Is it worth it to get the trident x? I was hoping to try to get 2400 but I'm thinking I'll just stick with what I have.


that is better then what my low bin Ares 2133s can do. 9-11-10-30 is as tight as she gets.. from 11-11-11-30 that is.


----------



## MrStick89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I canceled my trident order lol, where are they on sale? And where are you seeing the "team xtreem"?


Check newegg 15% off promo code on them, good till 8/31. Kind of hard for me to justify the 16gb.. Whats everyones thoughts on ramdisk? I could justify the 16gb sticks if ramdisks are pretty legit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Maybe due to this is why?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
> Designed for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors and Z77 platform.
> 
> Intel XMP 1.3 Ready for 3rd Generation Intel Core Processors.
> 
> Recommended Intel Core i7-3770K processors & Core i5-3570K processors for best performance.
> 
> Please check gskill.com for motherboard compatibility chart.


yes they are but that does not mean that fxs cant do it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> well if this is true then im glad i know this now. I was going to get trident x at some point but if its not optimized for amd i dont want it


i still highly recommend it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStick89*
> 
> Really considering the trident X 2400mhz cl10 ram sticks after reading the last few posts. Plus they're on sale until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone regret not getting 16gb? Its basically an extra $100 for 16...
> Any thoughts on team xtreem 2400 cl10? Those are ~$50 more for 16gb set.
> 
> I play a lot of CPU intense games online BF3, planetside2. Think I will see much improvement? I'm running some pretty slow ram right now with my 8350 at 5ghz.


really it depends on you. for around the same price you can get 8 or 16gb the 8 are cl9 the 16 are cl10

if you want to bench go for the 4gb sticks if you want more ram go for the 16 gb sticks.

you can always try to double up the sticks ( all 4 dimms ) some fxs can and some cant. i can safely say there are much fewer who can all four dimms then can run just 2 esp on the 8 gb sticks ( more ram = more stress on the imc )

there are much fewer who cant run at least 2 sticks ( speaking of fx chips, specifically vishara, i dont know i would try this with bulldozer )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Running at those clocks I ran a stress test for about 5 minutes, no cores shut down and no errors but after 5 minutes windows flashed a note telling me I did not have enough power. I did not have the extra 4 pin CPU power connected so I shut down and connected it and it works fine but that's a first. I guess with those clocks and only an SS660 platinum it needed more power. Well it's good to know now. When I get my new card I will be connecting the molex for the GPU just to be safe. I may have to upgrade to the 860.


really it is only useful with 3 or 4 gpus just so you know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ^^ bad advise dude..^^ if your gunna tell someone they are gunna regret it you might wanna tell em why...
> the record on a 3rd or 4th gen i7 has absolutely zero bearing on what it will do in a FX rig.
> Not all Fx's can do 2400mhz, maybe half a dozen of all the poster in this thread can manage it.
> 
> can your ram get past 2400? if it can how much head room do you have on your rig verses a rig you don't own that is more suited for OCing ram?
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Just because the processor's IMC cannot handle 2400mhz on average, does not mean that the ram is a bad call.
> 
> this is why you buy your ram from a place that will do exchanges withing the first week or two.
> 
> Trident X is quite possibly some of the finest ramm modules available.
> 
> having that said, I wouldn't buy em until i was sure my chip could do those speeds. (to claifiy. this is @ 2400mhz speeds or higher)
> 
> To break it down into the simplest form possible. Trident X is G skills top bin right now AFAIK.


i would say it is much less who cant run it. much much less. tbh i only know of one person who couldnt run it out of maybe 15ppl who have tried
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dangit, I'm torn right now. I have corsair vengeance 8 gb rated at 2133. It will run that stable with 9, 10, 9, 27 fine and I am experimenting with lower frequency and tighter timings. Is it worth it to get the trident x? I was hoping to try to get 2400 but I'm thinking I'll just stick with what I have.


it really is up to you ... if you want it yes it is worth it. if not 2133 is nice as well.


----------



## GnrlKhalid

Hey guys my FX 8320 is stable @ 4.4Ghz on 1.35v LLC Ultra High on Prime95 Small FFT, however in blend testing I get RAM errors like off the top of my head "rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4"
This is on an Asus Sabertooth R2.0 & Corsair 1600mhz Cl9-9-9-24-41-2T memory @ 1.5v.
Reducing the memory voltage to 1.375v doesn't seem to resolve the issue, I'll try to run the memory on 1333 and report back.
Underclocking the CPU to 4.2 or drastically raising the voltage to 1.4v+ seems to resolve the issue but temperatures get way out of hand for my Noctua NH-C14 so I can't afford over 1.35v .
So what can I do to achieve memory stability without having to significantly underclock or overvolt my CPU ?

The stability issues are driving me insane with blue screens popping up on a daily bases with page fault & other memory errors.

CPU/NB 2200 @ stock voltage
HT Link 2600 @ stock voltage
FX 8320 @ 4.4Ghz
990FX Sabertooth R2.0 BIOS 1702
Corsair 1600mhz Cl9-9-9-24-41-2T memory @ 1.5v.
750W Gold Corsair AX750 PSU

UPDATE ! I just ran the RAM @ 1333, everything set to auto (SPD settings) and it failed the blend test after test #4 , this time with an illegal summout error so it's definitely the CPU that's unstable.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Cannot get past 4.3 on my FX 8320 (game capture PC - Sig rig). Any suggestions??


----------



## GnrlKhalid

What sort of cooling are you running ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> What sort of cooling are you running ?


Cooler Master Hyper EVO 212 in Pull


----------



## GnrlKhalid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper EVO 212 in Pull


That's pretty much where I am as well with a 1.39v & a Noctua NH-C14, temps hit the 60s in prime95 after 12 minutes or so.
I only game though, and it only gets up to the low 40s when gaming.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper EVO 212 in Pull


You arent going to be able to push a 212 evo any further then that. You will need big air cooling like a Noctua NH-D14 or a water cooling rig to go further. (currently running 212evo on 8350 at 4.3ghz push)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> Hey guys my FX 8320 is stable @ 4.4Ghz on 1.35v LLC Ultra High on Prime95 Small FFT, however in blend testing I get RAM errors like off the top of my head "rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4"
> This is on an Asus Sabertooth R2.0 & Corsair 1600mhz Cl9-9-9-24-41-2T memory @ 1.5v.
> Reducing the memory voltage to 1.375v doesn't seem to resolve the issue, I'll try to run the memory on 1333 and report back.
> Underclocking the CPU to 4.2 or drastically raising the voltage to 1.4v+ seems to resolve the issue but temperatures get way out of hand for my Noctua NH-C14 so I can't afford over 1.35v .
> So what can I do to achieve memory stability without having to significantly underclock or overvolt my CPU ?
> 
> The stability issues are driving me insane with blue screens popping up on a daily bases with page fault & other memory errors.
> 
> CPU/NB 2200 @ stock voltage
> HT Link 2600 @ stock voltage
> FX 8320 @ 4.4Ghz
> 990FX Sabertooth R2.0 BIOS 1702
> Corsair 1600mhz Cl9-9-9-24-41-2T memory @ 1.5v.
> 750W Gold Corsair AX750 PSU
> 
> UPDATE ! I just ran the RAM @ 1333, everything set to auto (SPD settings) and it failed the blend test after test #4 , this time with an illegal summout error so it's definitely the CPU that's unstable.


I feel like I might be repeating myself but your not going to be able to push a Noctua NH-C14 that far you may have to lower clock and up voltage to meet somewhere in the middle to achieve stability. If you want to go further you will need the noctua nh-d14 or the phanteks ph-tc14pe or a be quiet dark rock pro 2 or similar dual tower. Otherwise you will need to step up to water cooling.

Both of you just need better cooling to go further


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> That's pretty much where I am as well with a 1.39v & a Noctua NH-C14, temps hit the 60s in prime95 after 12 minutes or so.
> I only game though, and it only gets up to the low 40s when gaming.


I get 45C in Aida64, stayws well below that during games.
I wish I could go beyond that, I;m thinking the MOtherboard is my limiting factor.


----------



## dmfree88

fx processors produce too much heat, the 212 is just a mid range cooler. I have been through this battle myself (see sig) you will only discover heart ache. Your mobo is not slowing you down... yet







Just your cooler.. Ask the others at the hyper 212 evo club they will tell you. Mostly its the 212 can only dissipate like 185w of heat (could be wrong on my numbers) which is produced right about the 4.3-4.4ghz (stable) mark, or atleast thats where i hit my wall. need more power. I plan to get the noctua NH-d14 or the Alpenfohn K2 myself

im surprised the C14 isnt doing better then the 212 though.


----------



## GnrlKhalid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I feel like I might be repeating myself but your not going to be able to push a Noctua NH-C14 that far you may have to lower clock and up voltage to meet somewhere in the middle to achieve stability. If you want to go further you will need the noctua nh-d14 or the phanteks ph-tc14pe or a be quiet dark rock pro 2 or similar dual tower. Otherwise you will need to step up to water cooling.
> 
> Both of you just need better cooling to go further


Thanks for the reply, I bought the NH-C14 for the aesthetics not the cooling to be completely honest, I had a specific look I wanted to go for & it turned out pretty well.
Is it possible to do a 4.2 stable OC with a 4.4 turbo core ? for some reason turbo core is not working for me when I'm OCing, could it be because I disabled APM ? I turned it off because it throttles my CPU under Prime95.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> fx processors produce too much heat, the 212 is just a mid range cooler. I have been through this battle myself (see sig) you will only discover heart ache. Your mobo is not slowing you down... yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your cooler.. Ask the others at the hyper 212 evo club they will tell you. Mostly its the 212 can only dissipate like 185 watts of power which is produced right about the 4.3-4.4ghz (stable) mark, or atleast thats where i hit my wall. need more power. I plan to get the noctua NH-d14 or the Alpenfohn K2 myself


I.m gonna try an h100i and see what happens.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I.m gonna try an h100i and see what happens.


You really better go all out and buy a custom loop.
H100i aint getting you very high...


----------



## GnrlKhalid

Anyone know how to keep Cool n' quiet working after an OC ? even if I have it enabled it doesn't work after I overclock, same thing for Turbo Core, even though I have it enabled & set a CPU Ratio manually it just doesn't work.
Do I have to disable or enable some other setting for it work ?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I bought the NH-C14 for the aesthetics not the cooling to be completely honest, I had a specific look I wanted to go for & it turned out pretty well.
> Is it possible to do a 4.2 stable OC with a 4.4 turbo core ? for some reason turbo core is not working for me when I'm OCing, could it be because I disabled APM ? I turned it off because it throttles my CPU under Prime95.


turbo core is a bad feature. It takes power and doesn't produce very good results (4.2/4.4ghz turbo is not nearly as good as 4.3ghz normal). I believe apm does control turbo core I have seen mention of once turbo core is disabled APM is automatically disabled on some motherboards. So may be the other way around aswell (not sure though my mobos rev has no APM feature). Either way APM causes issues on most mobos and turbo core is pretty useless.


----------



## GnrlKhalid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> turbo core is a bad feature. It takes power and doesn't produce very good results (4.2/4.4ghz turbo is not nearly as good as 4.3ghz normal). I believe apm does control turbo core I have seen mention of once turbo core is disabled APM is automatically disabled on some motherboards. So may be the other way around aswell (not sure though my mobos rev has no APM feature). Either way APM causes issues on most mobos and turbo core is pretty useless.


What about Cool N Quiet , how do you get it to work after an overclock ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You really better go all out and buy a custom loop.
> H100i aint getting you very high...


I'm working on a custom loop on a Titan Build with a 80mm 480 rad. Not gonna go all out on the game capture pc, the loop will cost more than the chip and mobo lol

You get what you pay for- they say!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I.m gonna try an h100i and see what happens.


as mentioned above if you step up to water cooling you might aswell go all the way.. h100i = $110.. Cheap kit = $150.. buy frozen cpu raystorm kit:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

Otherwise you might aswell go with half the price and get phanteks ph-tc14pe:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=phanteks+ph-tc14pe&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> What about Cool N Quiet , how do you get it to work after an overclock ?


I have never got any of them enabled after a OC. Mostly because the savings is quite literally 2-3 cents per day off the power bill. So I really dont know how or if or why it wouldnt work after OC







maybe someone else would. Probably because of other power saving feature like c6e state being disabled or something


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> as mentioned above if you step up to water cooling you might aswell go all the way.. h100i = $110.. Cheap kit = $150.. buy frozen cpu raystorm kit:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> 
> Otherwise you might aswell go with half the price and get phanteks ph-tc14pe:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=phanteks+ph-tc14pe&N=-1&isNodeId=1


I already have an h100i laying around lol
Im thinking of ditching this for an i5 and going mini ITX, very dissapointed with performance and overclock. I'm tryng to get the most out of what I have, getting a custom loop for this is just not gonna happen.


----------



## dmfree88

hmm well you will most certainly be happier with the h100i. it will perform better then any air cooler, Just cost wise isnt worth it IMO. Since you already have one though its going to overclock much nicer with that. AMD processors require more cooling but still work great so I am sure you will be happy once you get the h100i up and running.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I bought the NH-C14 for the aesthetics not the cooling to be completely honest, I had a specific look I wanted to go for & it turned out pretty well.
> Is it possible to do a 4.2 stable OC with a 4.4 turbo core ? for some reason turbo core is not working for me when I'm OCing, could it be because I disabled APM ? I turned it off because it throttles my CPU under Prime95.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yes it is. hpc on plus turn on apm ( i think the setting i use is auto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> Anyone know how to keep Cool n' quiet working after an OC ? even if I have it enabled it doesn't work after I overclock, same thing for Turbo Core, even though I have it enabled & set a CPU Ratio manually it just doesn't work.
> Do I have to disable or enable some other setting for it work ?


cnq
for me i never seem to see it work without apm but i could be wrong
for it to work right you need
1 use offset volts not manual ( this just allows the volts to drop you can still downclock but you will be running th esame volts if you use manual )
2 make sure your windows is set to down clock as well ( advanced power options )

it helps us to help you if you set up a rig in rig builder and add it to your sig rig builder is in the upper right hand of this page
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> turbo core is a bad feature. It takes power and doesn't produce very good results (4.2/4.4ghz turbo is not nearly as good as 4.3ghz normal). I believe apm does control turbo core I have seen mention of once turbo core is disabled APM is automatically disabled on some motherboards. So may be the other way around aswell (not sure though my mobos rev has no APM feature). Either way APM causes issues on most mobos and turbo core is pretty useless.


why is that, if you only need 1-4 cores it works fine and without issue what is the problem ?

as far as apm c1e c6 and cnq i have no issues ocing AND using them enabled.

the only issue i have been having is ocing ht and cpu/nb, but i am pushing my chip to the limits ( 2700+ cpu/nb and 3000-3300ht ) + the ht is a learning curve for me never oced ht before

as far as the cpu/nb i am pushing my imc to extremes trying for all 4 dimms full with 8gb sticks @ 2400 so it is looking like i need more then llc +1.55v


----------



## dmfree88

the issues are usually throttling i guess its not on ALL mobos just most people trying to overclock tend to run into throttling issues with power saving features on while stress testing. I never even used em so I dont know but I personally dont see the point in using any of them if they don't really save you that much money. Calculate the actual differences in wattage over time and cost difference and its almost useless.


----------



## Mega Man

what about extending your chips life dropping volts never hurts


----------



## dmfree88

i guess that might be a good reason







but if i kill it fast enough amd buys me a new one haha


----------



## Mega Man

...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> What about Cool N Quiet , how do you get it to work after an overclock ?


For me it's working no problem.
I have c1e and c&c enabled. c6, apm and turbo core disabled.
Then again I only use an 4.2 overclock now(multi) but for gaming, which I mostly do, it is working fine.
C&c clocks it back to [email protected] nicely. Under load I have no throttling either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I already have an h100i laying around lol
> Im thinking of ditching this for an i5 and going mini ITX, very dissapointed with performance and overclock. I'm tryng to get the most out of what I have, getting a custom loop for this is just not gonna happen.


Oh I thought u were about to buy the cooler.
If you already have it, by all means, use it. Will work wonders compared to them cheap air coolers.


----------



## itomic

"NB Core voltage and NB voltage. How they affect overclocking FX 8350 ?? Any advice for those two voltages for high overclocks, around 5.0Ghz ??"

Anyone ??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I already have an h100i laying around lol
> Im thinking of ditching this for an i5 and going mini ITX, very dissapointed with performance and overclock. I'm tryng to get the most out of what I have, getting a custom loop for this is just not gonna happen.


h100 you should hit 4.9 to 5ghz an i5 is a side grade that costs more... and the you lose the multi thread boost having more cores


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> h100 you should hit 4.9 to 5ghz an i5 is a side grade that costs more... and the you lose the multi thread boost having more cores


How can I get past 4.3?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> "NB Core voltage and NB voltage. How they affect overclocking FX 8350 ?? Any advice for those two voltages for high overclocks, around 5.0Ghz ??"
> 
> Anyone ??


if you oc fsb you may need to tweak it. Oc multi a little voltage may help if you ocd ram or your vid cards...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> How can I get past 4.3?


Use your h100.. the evo just is not a good cooler for these chips


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> h100 you should hit 4.9 to 5ghz an i5 is a side grade that costs more... and the you lose the multi thread boost having more cores


Seems a bit high.
When I clock mine at 4.8 the h100 starts to struggle. That is around 1.48-1.5v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seems a bit high.
> When I clock mine at 4.8 the h100 starts to struggle. That is around 1.48-1.5v.


it all depends on how hard the voltage wall hits you.. the is based on the chips the 4.8 is someone that hasnt pushed over the voltage wall also case airflow becomes increasingly important at that time

if anyone wanted to send me an h100 I can prove it lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> h100 you should hit 4.9 to 5ghz an i5 is a side grade that costs more... and the you lose the multi thread boost having more cores
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit high.
> When I clock mine at 4.8 the h100 starts to struggle. That is around 1.48-1.5v.
Click to expand...

That has been my experience with the H-100 as well. I have an H-100 in my review rig and the 8350 @ 1.5 & 4.8 is the practical limit for that cooler.(and thats if you don't mind going bit over temp wise running a load program)
I run my H-100 in a push/pull with ambients between 21-23c
s F3ArS pointed out that can vary depending on the chips characteristics. It has been rather consistent though with the great many CPU's I have had in there from the 8350/8320 to the A10's.

I would suggest using IC Diamond TIM to gain a few degrees better results.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That has been my experience with the H-100 as well. I have an H-100 in my review rig and the 8350 @ 1.5 & 4.8 is the practical limit for that cooler.(and thats if you dont mind going bit over temp wise running a load program)


then what was I reading on here I thought people were getting 5ghz I wanna say back in February

Also I thought an h80 was getting people to 4.8

an h60 to 4.6


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That has been my experience with the H-100 as well. I have an H-100 in my review rig and the 8350 @ 1.5 & 4.8 is the practical limit for that cooler.(and thats if you dont mind going bit over temp wise running a load program)
> 
> 
> 
> then what was I reading on here I thought people were getting 5ghz I wanna say back in February
> 
> Also I thought an h80 was getting people to 4.8
> 
> an h60 to 4.6
Click to expand...

A couple things here:

1) you can do 5.0 with H-100 but at normal ambients, it will not stay under or at the recommended thermal limit.
2) What load re they basing that result on?
3) Lots of people re willing to exceed the 62c recommended limit (I personally have no problem with that) i would run mine at 70c all day if i was using the H-100 (other than my review rig)
4) I have done this over 100 times and if you want 5.0 or better and stay within the 62c loaded temps (P95, OCCT, IBT, etc) you need a custom or semi custom loop.

*** I have seen a lot of people who will claim 62c or less at 5.0GHz using WPrime, WPrime will show 100% load on your CPU graph , but it is not even in the same hemisphere as a program as P95 etc.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A couple things here:
> 
> 1) you can do 5.0 with H-100 but at normal ambients, it will not stay under or at the recommended thermal limit.
> 2) What load re they basing that result on?
> 3) Lots of people re willing to exceed the 62c recommended limit (I personally have no problem with that) i would run mine at 70c all day if i was using the H-100 (other than my review rig)
> 4) I have done this over 100 times and if you want 5.0 or better and stay within the 62c loaded temps (P95, OCCT, IBT, etc) you need a custom or semi custom loop.
> 
> *** I have seen a lot of people who will claim 62c or less at 5.0GHz using WPrime, WPrime will show 100% load on your CPU graph , but it is not even in the same hemisphere as a program as P95 etc.


thank you for the clarification









Still h100 is way better than an evo


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> A couple things here:
> 
> 1) you can do 5.0 with H-100 but at normal ambients, it will not stay under or at the recommended thermal limit.
> 2) What load re they basing that result on?
> 3) Lots of people re willing to exceed the 62c recommended limit (I personally have no problem with that) i would run mine at 70c all day if i was using the H-100 (other than my review rig)
> 4) I have done this over 100 times and if you want 5.0 or better and stay within the 62c loaded temps (P95, OCCT, IBT, etc) you need a custom or semi custom loop.
> 
> *** I have seen a lot of people who will claim 62c or less at 5.0GHz using WPrime, WPrime will show 100% load on your CPU graph , but it is not even in the same hemisphere as a program as P95 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the clarification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still h100 is way better than an evo
Click to expand...

Sure,
hey I was not trying to pick a fight (you know better than that









i just see lot of people base a purchase of a H-100 based on very specific and carefully crafted circumstances ( if you catch my drift) and end up being disappointed when the temps shoot up to 85c.

nd yeas, way better than the Evo. the EVO has had maybe the best advertising campaign in history


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sure,
> hey I was not trying to pick a fight (you know better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just see lot of people base a purchase of a H-100 based on very specific and carefully crafted circumstances ( if you catch my drift) and end up being disappointed when the temps shoot up to 85c.


Red you know anythign abot these cards??

help me red


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Red you know anythign abot these cards??
> 
> help me red


Why a oc edition normally standard ref cards oc better


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Why a oc edition normally standard ref cards oc better


still dont understand ref cards call me thick lol

choose a ref card?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sure,
> hey I was not trying to pick a fight (you know better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just see lot of people base a purchase of a H-100 based on very specific and carefully crafted circumstances ( if you catch my drift) and end up being disappointed when the temps shoot up to 85c.
> 
> 
> 
> Red you know anythign abot these cards??
> 
> help me red
Click to expand...

1) Top notch components
2) non ref (can't block them)
3) Excellent coolers (noisy above 60% though)
4) great feature set
5) unlocked voltage

I had two of them and they are really great cards...and I am not a fan of boost cards








Quote:


> still dont understand ref cards call me thick lol


Because ref cards are one of only two cards that you can fit a block on ( you were looking to put it under water right?)
They re getting hrd to find though. even most of the companies that were using ref (type) crds switched to non ref PCB's (ask an XFX owner who bought a late edition DD card


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sure,
> hey I was not trying to pick a fight (you know better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just see lot of people base a purchase of a H-100 based on very specific and carefully crafted circumstances ( if you catch my drift) and end up being disappointed when the temps shoot up to 85c.
> 
> nd yeas, way better than the Evo. the EVO has had maybe the best advertising campaign in history


LOL yeah.. I carefully crafted my setup.. I have a heat chimney that carries all the heat up and away from the PC and a series of fans that push air from front to back inside the case maintaining near room temps inside the case and I use my H80 as exhaust in the rear forcing air into the heat chimney that carries the heat up to the ceiling... oh did I mention the my computer room has its own AC, and the front of my PC just happens to sit right in the airflow off the AC LOL... so in summer when the AC runs all the time I can get away with higher OC's than in the winter...unless I just turn the heat off to this room. Honestly.. I wouldn't have done it, but I was bored one day... I don't even run my rig at high OC's for very long.. mostly just benching and testing... my normal OC is a meager 4.4 ghz @ 1.35vcore with Ultra high LLC Temps stay nice there, hardly ever see 50C socket temps and core temps hardly ever touch 45C, I think IBT hit the highest temps on this oc with socket temp of 54C and cores @51C .... Oh, one more carefully crafted circumstance, I let my mobo control the fans... so that at 40 or below they run at min rpms and if temps hit 55 they run @ 100%... the H80 control head won't hit 100% until temps hit near 70C according to one review I read.. yikes..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I get 45C in Aida64, stayws well below that during games.
> I wish I could go beyond that, I;m thinking the MOtherboard is my limiting factor.


it is. get a proper board if you want to OC


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> LOL yeah.. I carefully crafted my setup.. I have a heat chimney that carries all the heat up and away from the PC and a series of fans that push air from front to back inside the case maintaining near room temps inside the case and I use my H80 as exhaust in the rear forcing air into the heat chimney that carries the heat up to the ceiling... oh did I mention the my computer room has its own AC, and the front of my PC just happens to sit right in the airflow off the AC LOL... so in summer when the AC runs all the time I can get away with higher OC's than in the winter...unless I just turn the heat off to this room. Honestly.. I wouldn't have done it, but I was bored one day... I don't even run my rig at high OC's for very long.. mostly just benching and testing... my normal OC is a meager 4.4 ghz @ 1.35vcore with Ultra high LLC Temps stay nice there, hardly ever see 50C socket temps and core temps hardly ever touch 45C, I think IBT hit the highest temps on this oc with socket temp of 54C and cores @51C .... Oh, one more carefully crafted circumstance, I let my mobo control the fans... so that at 40 or below they run at min rpms and if temps hit 55 they run @ 100%... the H80 control head won't hit 100% until temps hit near 70C according to one review I read.. yikes..


most on custom loops probably do those temps but at 4.9 - 5ghz

ref 7970, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sapphire-21197-00-40G-Graphics-GDDR5-Converter/dp/B006TX48XC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1377954744&sr=8-7&keywords=7970


----------



## swnny

Hello everyone!
Newly registered in the forums, but I've been a reader for some time now. Really good info all over the place and great guides!

Just two days ago I joined the FX-8320 owner's club, switching from the good old LGA775. I bought the brand new FX-8320, ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 and 2x 4GB ADATA 1600MHz and with the rest of the old PC, I'm really happy with the result.
So now, the system looks like this:
CPU: FX-8320
CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
MB: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
RAM: 2x 4GB ADATA 1600MHz.
VGA: Palit 460GTX Sonic Platinum
CASE: Fractal Design 3000 with additional front and top fans
PSU: Seasonic G-650

I completly understand that the 212 Evo isn't enough to cool an overclocked FX-83xx, as well that the 460GTX is bottlenecking the CPU. That's why I'm don't want to overclock much, only to disable turbo core and get to like 4.0 - 4.2GHz, if it's possible. My concerns are the temp readings and OCing by multiplier or by FSB. I know it's been asked and answered a lot of times, but I'm kinda confused, so just want to be 100% sure. That's my readings from 2+ hours of playtime in Guild Wars 2 from various places in the game:

Reading the AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver OC guide, from my understanding - the CPU line under the Temperatures tab is the "socket temp" and it should not exceed pass 70C. While the Package line under the AMD FX-8320 tab is the "core temp" and it should not exceed pass 62C. So, when I start prime and just 2-3 minutes the CPU line reading is passing 60C, I should not worry and can go on with the stress test (right now the moment it shows 61C I'm stopping the workloads, but in games like Guild Wars 2 and Battlefield 3, I havn't seen the CPU line reading go over 55C) ?Is that right or I'm getting it all wrong?

The other thing I would like to ask about is clocking by FSB. Right now, I'm just rising the multiplier and have adjusted the vcore offset with just one or two positive steps (using the recommended settings for the DIGI+ tab). But through this thread I've seen people are getting better results with lower multiplier and high FSB. My question is - is these better results in terms of higher overclocks, or overall performance? Given that I don't aim to push my CPU much (at this time at least), should I start playing with the FSB too (once I'm sure about the temperature readings) or just stick with the multiplier?

That was kinda long and sorry for the newbie questions, but I'm new to the platform and things sure are a lot different then my old 775 setup, where I've pushed few Intel CPUs.
Thanks again!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> most on custom loops probably do those temps but at 4.9 - 5ghz
> 
> ref 7970, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sapphire-21197-00-40G-Graphics-GDDR5-Converter/dp/B006TX48XC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1377954744&sr=8-7&keywords=7970


I have it in mind to build a custom loop sometime... just cheaping it out right now lol... 5Ghz is my goal


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Newly registered in the forums, but I've been a reader for some time now. Really good info all over the place and great guides!
> 
> Just two days ago I joined the FX-8320 owner's club, switching from the good old LGA775. I bought the brand new FX-8320, ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 and 2x 4GB ADATA 1600MHz and with the rest of the old PC, I'm really happy with the result.
> So now, the system looks like this:
> CPU: FX-8320
> CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
> MB: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
> RAM: 2x 4GB ADATA 1600MHz.
> VGA: Palit 460GTX Sonic Platinum
> CASE: Fractal Design 3000 with additional front and top fans
> PSU: Seasonic G-650
> 
> I completly understand that the 212 Evo isn't enough to cool an overclocked FX-83xx, as well that the 460GTX is bottlenecking the CPU. That's why I'm don't want to overclock much, only to disable turbo core and get to like 4.0 - 4.2GHz, if it's possible. My concerns are the temp readings and OCing by multiplier or by FSB. I know it's been asked and answered a lot of times, but I'm kinda confused, so just want to be 100% sure. That's my readings from 2+ hours of playtime in Guild Wars 2 from various places in the game:
> 
> Reading the AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver OC guide, from my understanding - the CPU line under the Temperatures tab is the "socket temp" and it should not exceed pass 70C. While the Package line under the AMD FX-8320 tab is the "core temp" and it should not exceed pass 62C. So, when I start prime and just 2-3 minutes the CPU line reading is passing 60C, I should not worry and can go on with the stress test (right now the moment it shows 61C I'm stopping the workloads, but in games like Guild Wars 2 and Battlefield 3, I havn't seen the CPU line reading go over 55C) ?Is that right or I'm getting it all wrong?
> 
> The other thing I would like to ask about is clocking by FSB. Right now, I'm just rising the multiplier and have adjusted the vcore offset with just one or two positive steps (using the recommended settings for the DIGI+ tab). But through this thread I've seen people are getting better results with lower multiplier and high FSB. My question is - is these better results in terms of higher overclocks, or overall performance? Given that I don't aim to push my CPU much (at this time at least), should I start playing with the FSB too (once I'm sure about the temperature readings) or just stick with the multiplier?
> 
> That was kinda long and sorry for the newbie questions, but I'm new to the platform and things sure are a lot different then my old 775 setup, where I've pushed few Intel CPUs.
> Thanks again!


Welcome to the forum. Glad to know you have a 8320 they perform well. I would say you will see a performance gain leaving your multi at 17.5 turning off your turbo and rest of the stuff. Put a constant volt at stock frequency boot and run 10 passes of IBT. Because you are limited by the cooler a lil on your overclock if it passes the 10 IBT restart go into bios and lower voltage again. I did this with mine and was able to boot at 1.21 17.5 x 200. I was also able to increase the bsclk all the way to 212 before a bump in voltage. Keep ram in check N.B and Ht link and you should get a little further over clock then just increasing the voltage and multi. Check this out, an experiment I have not finished.

overclock.rtf 3k .rtf file


----------



## gertruude

Is this a ref card lol

Ref card?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Is this a ref card lol
> 
> Ref card?


Surprisingly yes, according to cooling config. http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnrlKhalid*
> 
> What about Cool N Quiet , how do you get it to work after an overclock ?


I ran all of them on Cool n quiet and the other power saving and even thermal at 12%. Generally once you find your overclock turn them on or leave them on to achieve maximum potential. I have never left the turbo on. You have to leave enough vcore to push the boost ref.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sure,
> hey I was not trying to pick a fight (you know better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just see lot of people base a purchase of a H-100 based on very specific and carefully crafted circumstances ( if you catch my drift) and end up being disappointed when the temps shoot up to 85c.
> 
> nd yeas, way better than the Evo. the EVO has had maybe the best advertising campaign in history


The Evo worked wonderfully on my 3770k, its not so much the cooler, is the inefficiency of the Fx83xx processors.

Just tried the h100i on my 8320 and still can't get past 4.3. Temps did drop 5C.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well placing my order with Microcenter. Getting some rads, and Cpu Intel, and placing my 7950 card order today. That will be five systems, but to make up for the purchase I sold my scorpion rig to my Mother-N-Law on the low. Still have plenty of stuff I am saving for the Market place.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Surprisingly yes, according to cooling config. http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


sweet then

im going to settle for a 7950 than a 7970









£100 cheaper means i can get another one later this year


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sweet then
> 
> im going to settle for a 7950 than a 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £100 cheaper means i can get another one later this year


This is awesome, Can you run the 7950 off of one pcie connector that has two 6 pins on it?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The Evo worked wonderfully on my 3770k, its not so much the cooler, is the inefficiency of the Fx83xx processors.
> 
> Just tried the h100i on my 8320 and still can't get past 4.3. Temps did drop 5C.


has nothing to do with the inefficiency as you so call it.

intels have a higher thermal limit then AMD

also comparing a 77 TDP chip to a 120+ tdp chip for cooling on the same cooler is asinine.

the Evo is a cheap cooler that is slightly better then the stock coolers.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> it is. get a proper board if you want to OC


Looks like my only option is a crosshair board from Asus. There are no hardcore matx or mini itx boards for Am3+.

Been searching, and the only matx board I like is a gygabyte board for 60 bucks. I wonder if that's gonna do me any good.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sweet then
> 
> im going to settle for a 7950 than a 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £100 cheaper means i can get another one later this year


Yes that's the way to go. Not sure about XFX, but I went with 2 reference design sapphire. All in all, paid about $440 for those 2 7950's and I can use my 7970 waterblock. Hit 1280 on the core no problem.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Looks like my only option is a crosshair board from Asus. There are no hardcore matx or mini itx boards for Am3+.
> 
> Been searching, and the only matx board I like is a gygabyte board for 60 bucks. I wonder if that's gonna do me any good.


i would never use anything smaller then ATX for a FX processor. you need the power circuits on the larger boards.

FYI: crosshair isn't the only board asus makes.

I'd actually recommend a saberkitty over the crosshair. as most don't need the extra features..

Gigabyte UD5/7 have a good name

Asrock boards on their higher end are nice

hell, a M5a99x pro is better..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I ran all of them on Cool n quiet and the other power saving and even thermal at 12%. Generally once you find your overclock turn them on or leave them on to achieve maximum potential. I have never left the turbo on. You have to leave enough vcore to push the boost ref.


I managed a low power stock and low power OC that was running turbo... its described in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance

it worked pretty well.. kept all features enabled saved a good bit of power even... I don't use it for everyday, just because a straight OC works better, but it's just cool to know it can be done.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> has nothing to do with the inefficiency as you so call it.
> 
> intels have a higher thermal limit then AMD
> 
> also comparing a 77 TDP chip to a 120+ tdp chip for cooling on the same cooler is asinine.
> 
> the Evo is a cheap cooler that is slightly better then the stock coolers.


Not trying to pick a fight, but at this point the cheaper AMD CPU seems to cost more in the long run than the i5, I had my eye on.

There are no mini itx boards, cheap coolers that would work fine on intel, are apparently garbage, while there are some matx boards, I can't find a solid OC one.

And to be honest I'm not even satisfied with the performance. I figure 8 cores would rock the house, but no. :-(


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would never use anything smaller then ATX for a FX processor. you need the power circuits on the larger boards.
> 
> FYI: crosshair isn't the only board asus makes.
> 
> I'd actually recommend a saberkitty over the crosshair. as most don't need the extra features..
> 
> Gigabyte UD5/7 have a good name
> 
> Asrock boards on their higher end are nice
> 
> hell, a M5a99x pro is better..


I've read somewhere that some have better luck with mid range (5ghz range) OC's on the saberkitty.... don't know how true it is.. .but I've had real good luck with it... but then, it may just be my chip


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would never use anything smaller then ATX for a FX processor. you need the power circuits on the larger boards.
> 
> FYI: crosshair isn't the only board asus makes.
> 
> I'd actually recommend a saberkitty over the crosshair. as most don't need the extra features..
> 
> Gigabyte UD5/7 have a good name
> 
> Asrock boards on their higher end are nice
> 
> hell, a M5a99x pro is better..


Sucks that I'm stuck with an atx board. That's why I get for not researching.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not trying to pick a fight, but at this point the cheaper AMD CPU seems to cost more in the long run than the i5, I had my eye on.
> 
> There are no mini itx boards, cheap coolers that would work fine on intel, are apparently garbage, while there are some matx boards, I can't find a solid OC one.
> 
> And to be honest I'm not even satisfied with the performance. I figure 8 cores would rock the house, but no. :-(


nope. i5 still costs more, and you get a kick in the pants for multi threaded programs.

not trying to be rude, but it looks like you saw a cheap processor and went hey i can save some money....

most people if they are gunna switch from Intel to AMD or AMD to intel would usually do a fair amount of research.

because ya know.. apple arn't oranges..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That has been my experience with the H-100 as well. I have an H-100 in my review rig and the 8350 @ 1.5 & 4.8 is the practical limit for that cooler.(and thats if you don't mind going bit over temp wise running a load program)
> I run my H-100 in a push/pull with ambients between 21-23c
> s F3ArS pointed out that can vary depending on the chips characteristics. It has been rather consistent though with the great many CPU's I have had in there from the 8350/8320 to the A10's.
> 
> I would suggest using IC Diamond TIM to gain a few degrees better results.


I'd go so far as to say the *practical* limit of these *chips* is 4.8Ghz. Above that, the gains in performance in come at such a cost in heat , energy and stress on other components that it really calls into question the practicality of operating them that way. ( emphasis on practical, nothing else)

I've had great luck with my h-100 and cools my GD-80 rig well enough to do anything I normally do at 1.55 volts loaded @ 5 ghz + and never go outside of the thermal limits of the chip.
However as RED states in a later post, stress tests such as prime 95 occt or oddly enough sandra's system test are in a different league when it comes to making heat. Other people do things that produce more heat than what I do on a daily basis and the h-100 may not be able to cope with those.
My results are due in part to a cool running chip on a cool running board ( no llc has great benefits in this department imho). and don't seem to be typical.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope. i5 still costs more, and you get a kick in the pants for multi threaded programs.
> 
> not trying to be rude, but it looks like you saw a cheap processor and went hey i can save some money....
> 
> most people if they are gunna switch from Intel to AMD or AMD to intel would usually do a fair amount of research.
> 
> because ya know.. apple arn't oranges..


best way I know how to tell people the difference btwn intel and amd in general with similarly priced chips:

Intel: better single core performance and even on multithreaded apps often outperforms AMD

AMD: 8 core cpu offers superior multitasking for running multiple applications that are demanding on the cpu where cpu is normally the bottleneck... solely because of the 8 cores... each app will still suffer from the lower per core performance, however they won't interfere with each other like hyperthreaded 4 core cpu's... .

There are, as always, exceptions to this...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope. i5 still costs more, and you get a kick in the pants for multi threaded programs.
> 
> not trying to be rude, but it looks like you saw a cheap processor and went hey i can save some money....
> 
> most people if they are gunna switch from Intel to AMD or AMD to intel would usually do a fair amount of research.
> 
> because ya know.. apple arn't oranges..


Yep, saw a cheap 8 core CPU and went with it without proper research. I'd be happy if someone made a crosshair style matx board. And if the CPU delivered jaw dropping performance with those 8 cores. Seems gimmicky. I bet if I oc it to about 4.7-8 it would do much better.

While the i5 still ends up costing more, you have far more board options and apparently cheaper cooling solutions. Also more memory options. Out of the 16gb of my vengeance kit only 8 are usable.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Not trying to pick a fight, but at this point the cheaper AMD CPU seems to cost more in the long run than the i5, I had my eye on.
> 
> There are no mini itx boards, cheap coolers that would work fine on intel, are apparently garbage, while there are some matx boards, I can't find a solid OC one.
> 
> And to be honest I'm not even satisfied with the performance. I figure 8 cores would rock the house, but no. :-(


Well I am sorry to hear this. Can I ask you a few questions? You bought the cpu thinking it was cheaper to go AMD way. Did you buy the MOBO because it was cheaper as well?

Why do you want a mITX? 8 cores rock the house and you say no it doesn't? Get an intel 5 and I ask you to do one thing or well actually several things. First open up a a benchmark, second open up lets say a browser, third open up a decoder, fourth open up a game, fifth open up Skype, sixth open a antivirus program and start it scanning, seventh open your favorite tunes player and listen to music, and finally just for poos and giggles scan your hard drive for errors. I don't want you to do a couple at a time but do all at one time. See which performs better the I5 or the fx 83**


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well I am sorry to hear this. Can I ask you a few questions? You bought the cpu thinking it was cheaper to go AMD way. Did you buy the MOBO because it was cheaper as well?
> 
> Why do you want a mITX? 8 cores rock the house and you say no it doesn't? Get an intel 5 and I ask you to do one thing or well actually several things. First open up a a benchmark, second open up lets say a browser, third open up a decoder, fourth open up a game, fifth open up Skype, sixth open a antivirus program and start it scanning, seventh open your favorite tunes player and listen to music, and finally just for poos and giggles scan your hard drive for errors. I don't want you to do a couple at a time but do all at one time. See which performs better the I5 or the fx 83**


exactly why I went with 8 core... some will never do such multi-tasking, but even now.. I have about 12 programs running.. its not unusual for me to be playing a game, ripping a home movie for someone and up-converting the last home movie i ripped for them all at the same time... with NO lagging.. love those 8 cores








at work I'm stuck with an I7 something...forget the exact model.. but I am constantly faced with multitasking blocks.. there its converting drawings from part files to some other format on Solid works.. .I'll have 4 instances of Solid works open lol.. (converting can take a long time lol) and can't even browse the web or watch youtube without glitchy laggy behavior... hyperthreading and single core performance are great for most people, but bring in a true multitasker and poof goes the advantage.


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Sucks that I'm stuck with an atx board. That's why I get for not researching.


I must say something happened to me after I bought all my components, while I don't recommend to go the way I went, I can say I rock a miniATX board with the fx8350, finally, with no throttling, but that requires adding heatsinks and a proper fan to them (also undervolt). I like my stock settings, however if you plan to reach beyond that then simply no miniATX board will suffice.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well I am sorry to hear this. Can I ask you a few questions? You bought the cpu thinking it was cheaper to go AMD way. Did you buy the MOBO because it was cheaper as well?
> 
> Why do you want a mITX? 8 cores rock the house and you say no it doesn't? Get an intel 5 and I ask you to do one thing or well actually several things. First open up a a benchmark, second open up lets say a browser, third open up a decoder, fourth open up a game, fifth open up Skype, sixth open a antivirus program and start it scanning, seventh open your favorite tunes player and listen to music, and finally just for poos and giggles scan your hard drive for errors. I don't want you to do a couple at a time but do all at one time. See which performs better the I5 or the fx 83**


Yep, I figure I was saving money.

Why MITX, all I have is a hard drive and 660ti hooked up to it.

I heard about all those features and how its supposed to be better than an i5, but you are limited to ATX boards, again the few matx that I've seen are 50-60 bucks. Makes me wonder.

BTW, the i5 handles all that with with ease! And some people are getting some mad benchmarks scores.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sure,
> hey I was not trying to pick a fight (you know better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just see lot of people base a purchase of a H-100 based on very specific and carefully crafted circumstances ( if you catch my drift) and end up being disappointed when the temps shoot up to 85c.
> 
> nd yeas, way better than the Evo. the EVO has had maybe the best advertising campaign in history


lol i agree. I think evo got publicity due to its low temps at low clocks. If you look up 90%+ percent of heatsink reviews they dont test "max stable overclock". If you look at the temps the evo is almost always on top. Because its a giant heatsink with spaced out fins so air flows easily and makes for quick removal of the heat, problem is once you go beyond a certain overclock its out of the water and into the frying pan so to speak lol. If more reviews would test max overclock ability, we would have better heat-sinks being bought. This is why I bought an evo







. Live and learn


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> lol i agree. I think evo got publicity due to its low temps at low clocks. If you look up 90%+ percent of heatsink reviews they dont test "max stable overclock". If you look at the temps the evo is almost always on top. Because its a giant heatsink with spaced out fins so air flows easily and makes for quick removal of the heat, problem is once you go beyond a certain overclock its out of the water and into the frying pan so to speak lol. If more reviews would test max overclock ability, we would have better heat-sinks being bought. This is why I bought an evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Live and learn


It's a 30 dollar cooler, what do people expect? Lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lol I have an extra thermaltake frio I'd sell for near that price

I probably should not have said that... likely violates forum rules... anywho, just got them..bought one too many


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, I figure I was saving money.
> 
> Why MITX, all I have is a hard drive and 660ti hooked up to it.
> 
> I heard about all those features and how its supposed to be better than an i5, but you are limited to ATX boards, again the few matx that I've seen are 50-60 bucks. Makes me wonder.
> 
> BTW, the i5 handles all that with with ease! And some people are getting some mad benchmarks scores.


Well I hate it that there are no matx that you would like to have. I still will not agree with you on the 8 cores don't rock. The only thing left to do is either get you a mobo that you are happy with or you could sell the amd stuff and go with intel. I think you are disappointed though because


You did not do your research.
You are disappointed because your choice of cooling solution.
Your ram isn't working like you hoped.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well I hate it that there are no matx that you would like to have. I still will not agree with you on the 8 cores don't rock. The only thing left to do is either get you a mobo that you are happy with or you could sell the amd stuff and go with intel. I think you are disappointed though because
> 
> 
> You did not do your research.
> You are disappointed because your choice of cooling solution.
> Your ram isn't working like you hoped.


I also tried making it a hackintosh, that didn't get me no where.

I'm keeping my eye out for a used crosshair, I'd hate to sell just because I will lose money.

I was actually happy with the Evo at 4.3.

The saber tooth boards is hard to find used, but might give that a go maybe micro center will have good sales on Labor Day ;-)


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I also tried making it a hackintosh, that didn't get me no where.
> 
> I'm keeping my eye out for a used crosshair, I'd hate to sell just because I will lose money.
> 
> I was actually happy with the Evo at 4.3.
> 
> The saber tooth boards is hard to find used, but might give that a go maybe micro center will have good sales on Labor Day ;-)


If I am not mistaken we are not supposed to speak of hackintosh. I have pm'd you look into it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> If I am not mistaken we are not supposed to speak of hackintosh. I have pm'd you look into it.


Yep, I looked into it. Its a nightmare lol.

I was unaware if that. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## d1nky

some experienced/intrigued people may want to help this guy out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1423141/trying-to-push-fx-9370-to-5ghz

9370 on a CHVF

I started it off but im going out


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The Evo worked wonderfully on my 3770k, its not so much the cooler, is the inefficiency of the Fx83xx processors.
> 
> Just tried the h100i on my 8320 and still can't get past 4.3. Temps did drop 5C.


post your voltages how you are overclocking the more info the better


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, I figure I was saving money.
> 
> Why MITX, all I have is a hard drive and 660ti hooked up to it.
> 
> I heard about all those features and how its supposed to be better than an i5, but you are limited to ATX boards, again the few matx that I've seen are 50-60 bucks. Makes me wonder.
> 
> BTW, the i5 handles all that with with ease! And some people are getting some mad benchmarks scores.


you are not stuck to an atx.. if you want high over clocks you are because of vrms and other components.. you need to look in the 100 to 180 price range for a cost effective over clocker.. an i5 still is a side grade regardless of form factor.. your board is crap with crap vrms and crap chipset that you are not using the full power of the chip... so of course you see crap when you buy crap


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, I looked into it. Its a nightmare lol.
> 
> I was unaware if that. Thanks for the heads up


Hey just saw your chipset are you still using the 970 chipset? This is your main problem that motherboard might provide support for that chip through bios update but a 990fx board will get you better performance and will rock those 8 cores a little better. Crosshair v is a nice board but others will tell you are paying for the rog stamp. We know from experience not to use the ga-990fx ud3 revision 1 so don't go with that board. Asrock 990fx extreme 4 works good for me but others swear don't use Asrock. Asus always seems the top dog from what everyone says. The newer motherboard will probably allow you to use that 16 set of ram. Also with that being said you might even gain a little more overclock with a 990 chipset board.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> post your voltages how you are overclocking the more info the better


I'll post that info later this evening. I thought no one would ever ask. My guess is that I'm doing something wrong.

All I can remember is switching the multiplier to 20x215 and voltage to 1.38, if I set anything higher than that, lets say 20x216 and 1.41v the settings either don't save or go back to 20x215 with 1.38 v all on their own. I can however do 20x214 and it will save. This is why I suspect is the motherboard, but I could be wrong.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'll post that info later this evening. I thought no one would ever ask. My guess is that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> All I can remember is switching the multiplier to 20x215 and voltage to 1.38, if I set anything higher than that, lets say 20x216 and 1.41v the settings either don't save or go back to 20x215 with 1.38 v all on their own. I can however do 20x214 and it will save. This is why I suspect is the motherboard, but I could be wrong.


do you have the newest bios for that board?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'll post that info later this evening. I thought no one would ever ask. My guess is that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> All I can remember is switching the multiplier to 20x215 and voltage to 1.38, if I set anything higher than that, lets say 20x216 and 1.41v the settings either don't save or go back to 20x215 with 1.38 v all on their own. I can however do 20x214 and it will save. This is why I suspect is the motherboard, but I could be wrong.


IMO the motherboard and chipset are going to hold you back. What is the ram profile you are running when you are trying this?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> "NB Core voltage and NB voltage. How they affect overclocking FX 8350 ?? Any advice for those two voltages for high overclocks, around 5.0Ghz ??"
> 
> Anyone ??


cpu/nb depends on speed ~1.2-1.3 with llc
nb iirc 1.2 at most ( you will want active cooling at this point waterblock or a fan on it )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've read somewhere that some have better luck with mid range (5ghz range) OC's on the saberkitty.... don't know how true it is.. .but I've had real good luck with it... but then, it may just be my chip


very true i can boot past 5.5ghz on my saberkitty it is a beast of a board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> best way I know how to tell people the difference btwn intel and amd in general with similarly priced chips:
> 
> Intel: better single core performance and even on multithreaded apps often outperforms AMD
> 
> AMD: 8 core cpu offers superior multitasking for running multiple applications that are demanding on the cpu where cpu is normally the bottleneck... solely because of the 8 cores... each app will still suffer from the lower per core performance, however they won't interfere with each other like hyperthreaded 4 core cpu's... .
> 
> There are, as always, exceptions to this...


umm no, anything that is multithreaded and can use all 8 cores a similarly priced intel would get smashed.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do you have the newest bios for that board?


Good question, I don't think I ever updated the bios. I also saw two CPU voltages, one that include "nb" or something like that, but not really sure. This would be the time to be in front of the PC lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm no, anything that is multithreaded and can use all 8 cores a similarly priced intel would get smashed.


since I own the 8350, I won't argue lol.. but there are benches I've seen that dispute this... but I strongly suspect they are rigged.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Good question, I don't think I ever updated the bios. I also saw two CPU voltages, one that include "nb" or something like that, but not really sure. This would be the time to be in front of the PC lol


There is always someone on the thread here, it might take a few minutes to get a response but most of us is always willing to help. I am Sweden I like my intel and I like my amd. When you get in front of it just shoot a message on here.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Good question, I don't think I ever updated the bios. I also saw two CPU voltages, one that include "nb" or something like that, but not really sure. This would be the time to be in front of the PC lol


check bios and post your voltages.. and temps..

That is the best way to get help in this thread.. you are going to be limited by your mobo but lets see what is going on first

oh and keep the amd bashing out.. especially until you have superb knowledge of what you are working with.. a matx mobo from intel wont let you clock much either and wont keep up in multithread


----------



## Mega Man

i want those same benches @ a properly oced rig ..... hell ask kya there is a reason he uses fx and not ivy for his video stuffs !~


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> There is always someone on the thread here, it might take a few minutes to get a response but most of us is always willing to help. I am Sweden I like my intel and I like my amd. When you get in front of it just shoot a message on here.


Thanks man, sure will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> check bios and post your voltages.. and temps..I'll check bios.
> I remember getting 1.389v 45C under full load aida64/folding at max usage.
> 
> That is the best way to get help in this thread.. you are going to be limited by your mobo but lets see what is going on first
> 
> oh and keep the amd bashing out.. especially until you have superb knowledge of what you are working with.. a matx mobo from intel wont let you clock much either and wont keep up in multithread


My bashing has good reasons behind it, so far a disappointed AMD customer, seeking help in an AMD thread. I'm not just saying AmD sucks for no reason. In fact I never said it sucked, just hasn't worked out for me, and starting to regret not going intel. That being said, I'm willing to give it some time and learn about it, so I can enjoy it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i want those same benches @ a properly oced rig ..... hell ask kya there is a reason he uses fx and not ivy for his video stuffs !~


I went with this rig because of video too lol.. I can be upconverting more than one old home movie dvd's at a time for people at the same time I'm ripping the next one in line.. I do this for family who want to get their old dvd's "enhanced" and saved as files rather than keeping all those disks laying around... I have almost no dvd's or blue rays laying around my house... why? I have 2 2TB hdd and a 4TB hdd I keep them all on that... and have compressed backups on externals just in case.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I went with this rig because of video too lol.. I can be upconverting more than one old home movie dvd's at a time for people at the same time I'm ripping the next one in line.. I do this for family who want to get their old dvd's "enhanced" and saved as files rather than keeping all those disks laying around... I have almost no dvd's or blue rays laying around my house... why? I have 2 2TB hdd and a 4TB hdd I keep them all on that... and have compressed backups on externals just in case.


way to make perfect use!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I also tried making it a hackintosh, that didn't get me no where.
> 
> I'm keeping my eye out for a used crosshair, I'd hate to sell just because I will lose money.
> 
> I was actually happy with the Evo at 4.3.
> 
> The saber tooth boards is hard to find used, but might give that a go maybe micro center will have good sales on Labor Day ;-)


There is a reason for that you know.
I hope to get the kitty in a week or so. Heard many good stories about it.

For the price I think you can hardly do any better.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> There is always someone on the thread here, it might take a few minutes to get a response but most of us is always willing to help. I am Sweden I like my intel and I like my amd. When you get in front of it just shoot a message on here.


This ^^.
This thread is very active. You will probably have some answers on any question within 10-15 minutes.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I went with this rig because of video too lol.. I can be upconverting more than one old home movie dvd's at a time for people at the same time I'm ripping the next one in line.. I do this for family who want to get their old dvd's "enhanced" and saved as files rather than keeping all those disks laying around... I have almost no dvd's or blue rays laying around my house... why? I have 2 2TB hdd and a 4TB hdd I keep them all on that... and have compressed backups on externals just in case.


I also use mine for the same purpose. I have my rig right next to the tv.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I also use mine for the same purpose. I have my rig right next to the tv.


I got a long hdmi cable I ran from my computer shop room to the living room... have two monitors in the shop, and the 42" tv in the living room hooked up... works pretty well.

edit: and I use wireless mouse and kb in living room... wired in shop room.


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Glad to know you have a 8320 they perform well. I would say you will see a performance gain leaving your multi at 17.5 turning off your turbo and rest of the stuff. Put a constant volt at stock frequency boot and run 10 passes of IBT. Because you are limited by the cooler a lil on your overclock if it passes the 10 IBT restart go into bios and lower voltage again. I did this with mine and was able to boot at 1.21 17.5 x 200. I was also able to increase the bsclk all the way to 212 before a bump in voltage. Keep ram in check N.B and Ht link and you should get a little further over clock then just increasing the voltage and multi. Check this out, an experiment I have not finished.
> 
> overclock.rtf 3k .rtf file


Thanks for the reply! I'll do that, but first I want to be sure which temp line in HWMonitor should I keep an eye on?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I also use mine for the same purpose. I have my rig right next to the tv.


same but I stream over wireless n... but I also connect hdmi to mirror gaming on my tv and sound to my surround sound...

encoding helps my to covert files to different media types so I can stream to my smart tv or tablet or phone


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I got a long hdmi cable I ran from my computer shop room to the living room... have two monitors in the shop, and the 42" tv in the living room hooked up... works pretty well.
> 
> edit: and I use wireless mouse and kb in living room... wired in shop room.


I do the wireless keyboard and mouse as well. I also game on 55inch unless the wife is home then I swap to the monitor.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I'll do that, but first I want to be sure which temp line in HWMonitor should I keep an eye on?


package temp is core temp should not go over62c unless you are brave


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I do the wireless keyboard and mouse as well. I also game on 55inch unless the wife is home then I swap to the monitor.










55" I wish... nice though.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I do the wireless keyboard and mouse as well. I also game on 55inch unless the wife is home then I swap to the monitor.


Funny i Have a wireless keyboard And my AMD rig is hooked up to my TV lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55" I wish... nice though.


Got it on sale at sams last year at 1200.00 I think just to see a 60inch the next week for the same price


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Funny i Have a wireless keyboard And my AMD rig is hooked up to my TV lol


where you trying to make a home theater pc with the amd rig?


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> package temp is core temp should not go over62c unless you are brave


And the CPU temp line in HWMonitor is the "socket temp", which should not go over 70c, is that correct?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> And the CPU temp line in HWMonitor is the "socket temp", which should not go over 70c, is that correct?


yar.. that isnt as important as package though


----------



## KnownDragon

-
I have not cleaned up today sorry for the mess.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

everyone should have a home theatre pc rig! it rocks.. click & watch : ) easier than looking through stacks of dvd's.. just search and poof what you want when you want and don't' even have to get up to change dvd's or bluerays.. tired of tv... play a game.. lol.. its a all in one entertainment center!...

that sounds like a infomercial don't it....


----------



## KnownDragon

Yes but a good one.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That has been my experience with the H-100 as well. I have an H-100 in my review rig and the 8350 @ 1.5 & 4.8 is the practical limit for that cooler.(and thats if you don't mind going bit over temp wise running a load program)
> I run my H-100 in a push/pull with ambients between 21-23c
> s F3ArS pointed out that can vary depending on the chips characteristics. It has been rather consistent though with the great many CPU's I have had in there from the 8350/8320 to the A10's.
> 
> I would suggest using IC Diamond TIM to gain a few degrees better results.


What Red said, '

My H100i is the same way. I can run Prime and ATX IBT at 4.7 with no trouble at all but as soon as I up it to 4.8 it starts to get too warm. I would love to see how high I could get with this chip but I can't justify the cash for a full loop just to push my chip past where I would run it 24/7. A fast/bigger SSD and a GPU upgrade are first. I like 4.7 for everyday use. It stays cool and never a hic-up.

Just FYI - I noticed something after I put a fan over my NB/VRM's. the CPU socket temp is now always lower than my CPU core. I had to check it a few times before I actually believed it but it's true. 2 to 4 degrees cooler when at full load.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> where you trying to make a home theater pc with the amd rig?


Nope, but somehow that's where it ended up lol. It was made for video capturing and editing. I also plan on running OS X.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What Red said, '
> 
> My H100i is the same way. I can run Prime and ATX IBT at 4.7 with no trouble at all but as soon as I up it to 4.8 it starts to get too warm. I would love to see how high I could get with this chip but I can't justify the cash for a full loop just to push my chip past where I would run it 24/7. A fast/bigger SSD and a GPU upgrade are first. I like 4.7 for everyday use. It stays cool and never a hic-up.
> 
> Just FYI - I noticed something after I put a fan over my NB/VRM's. the CPU socket temp is now always lower than my CPU core. I had to check it a few times before I actually believed it but it's true. 2 to 4 degrees cooler when at full load.


vrm temps shoot to the socket so that does not suprise me


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What Red said, '
> 
> My H100i is the same way. I can run Prime and ATX IBT at 4.7 with no trouble at all but as soon as I up it to 4.8 it starts to get too warm. I would love to see how high I could get with this chip but I can't justify the cash for a full loop just to push my chip past where I would run it 24/7. A fast/bigger SSD and a GPU upgrade are first. I like 4.7 for everyday use. It stays cool and never a hic-up.
> 
> Just FYI - I noticed something after I put a fan over my NB/VRM's. the CPU socket temp is now always lower than my CPU core. I had to check it a few times before I actually believed it but it's true. 2 to 4 degrees cooler when at full load.


I too have settled down around the 4.7 mark. Yeah I can push the 5ghz an probably get away with it but 4.7 seems just as good. Every once in a while I will get a wild hair and push this thing as far as I can go to see what my setup will allow. In the end to be at a high standard of stable I stay at 4.7


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Nope, but somehow that's where it ended up lol. It was made for video capturing and editing. I also plan on running OS X.


I just hate that os personally

should also warn you it is highly optimzed for intel moreso than windows


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I just hate that os personally
> 
> should also warn you it is highly optimzed for intel moreso than windows


I love it, i only use Windows because of gaming. But OS X is my thing.

I love computers What can I say.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I love it, i only use Windows because of gaming. But OS X is my thing.
> 
> I love computers What can I say.


the more I learn linux is my thing.. im just not proficient in it to use it.. im lazy and I grew up with windows..

my point though is you will take a performance hit because osx is soley optimized for intel.. apple does not use any amd parts


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the more I learn linux is my thing.. im just not proficient in it to use it.. im lazy and I grew up with windows..


I afeared of linux... lol seriously though, I've thought about linux, but what about drivers for hardware? little scared of how it will interact with my dump truck load of hardware in my case and atached to it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I afeared of linux... lol seriously though, I've thought about linux, but what about drivers for hardware? little scared of how it will interact with my dump truck load of hardware in my case and atached to it.


support is good for the most part but also you have to take a look at it in a different way than windows linux has a huge open source group that keeps getting better


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I afeared of linux... lol seriously though, I've thought about linux, but what about drivers for hardware? little scared of how it will interact with my dump truck load of hardware in my case and atached to it.


Try it out. What do you want us to say?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

my pc will boot rofl

edit: actually, what version will help.. proper download link.. things to look out for... bla bla bla


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I love it, i only use Windows because of gaming. But OS X is my thing.
> 
> I love computers What can I say.


Yes OS-X doesn't really work with AMD - PM a member called RAKUUN here, he is my stepson and he will tel you all about it.
A 970 chipset for a FX 83xx chip is almost useless IMO and yes mATX is not a viable option either unless you want to run stock on everything for a Home Theater or something.

I would go into some clock settings and cooling but with a 970 chipset it would be useless.

I do have a suggestion though, use the FX rig for home theater and build your Intel rig for other stuff if you must use OS-X. Or you could just get a good mobo and RAM, good cooling and good clocks, run windows and smile.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the more I learn linux is my thing.. im just not proficient in it to use it.. im lazy and I grew up with windows..
> 
> my point though is you will take a performance hit because osx is soley optimized for intel.. apple does not use any amd parts


I learned Linux at the university, but have no daily use for it. I one tried Ubuntu and had a long paragraph code just to get a USB wifi adapter to work. Not my thing.

Windows is good, but i got used to Apple And having everything integrated. iPod, Apple, iTunes, iTunes Match, os interface And how it integrates with iOS. That just has me by the sack. There are pros And cons to every OS, the way I see it, "if work needs to be done, I can get done regardless of the operating system." Just because I don't like something I'm gonna say its useless or bad.

There's a lot of hate towards apple products, luckily other people's opinion don't influence what I like or what I don't like.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes OS-X doesn't really work with AMD - PM a member called RAKUUN here, he is my stepson and he will tel you all about it.
> A 970 chipset for a FX 83xx chip is almost useless IMO and yes mATX is not a viable option either unless you want to run stock on everything for a Home Theater or something.
> 
> I would go into some clock settings and cooling but with a 970 chipset it would be useless.
> 
> I do have a suggestion though, use the FX rig for home theater and build your Intel rig for other stuff if you must use OS-X. Or you could just get a good mobo and RAM, good cooling and good clocks, run windows and smile.


Lol, basically a new Rig.
A mobo is a must. For cooling h100i is as good as its gonna get.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lol, basically a new Rig.
> A mobo is a must. *For cooling h100i is as good as its gonna get*.


Ehh.. No


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I learned Linux at the university, but have no daily use for it. I one tried Ubuntu and had a long paragraph code just to get a USB wifi adapter to work. Not my thing.
> 
> Windows is good, but i got used to Apple And having everything integrated. iPod, Apple, iTunes, iTunes Match, os interface And how it integrates with iOS. That just has me by the sack. There are pros And cons to every OS, the way I see it, "if work needs to be done, I can get done regardless of the operating system." Just because I don't like something I'm gonna say its useless or bad.
> 
> There's a lot of hate towards apple products, luckily other people's opinion don't influence what I like or what I don't like.


not opinion it is fact that osx has 0 optimization for amd also linux can be used soley for a 24 7 solution

I am not trying to persuade you just letting you know

Also Ubuntu sucks compared to fedore or open suze.. even gentoo (I just havent used it) ubuntu trys to add features not performance


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I learned Linux at the university, but have no daily use for it. I one tried Ubuntu and had a long paragraph code just to get a USB wifi adapter to work. Not my thing.
> 
> Windows is good, but i got used to Apple And having everything integrated. iPod, Apple, iTunes, iTunes Match, os interface And how it integrates with iOS. That just has me by the sack. There are pros And cons to every OS, the way I see it, "if work needs to be done, I can get done regardless of the operating system." Just because I don't like something I'm gonna say its useless or bad.
> 
> There's a lot of hate towards apple products, luckily other people's opinion don't influence what I like or what I don't like.


i understand your stand point but the reason you like it is the exact reason i dont lol. Too much integration and they are trying to force people to use apple store to buy crap. Ontop of that all of the apple products including phones are horribly over-priced and dont perform well enough for me to ever get one. My gf got an iphone 4 when they came out and i got a razr, both the same price the razr has a dual core and can run 5x as much apps/games as the iphone and its MUCH smoother, better camera just across the board better. The same goes for there pc's, for the same price of a imac you could get a gaming PC.

So my only problem with apple is the hype over mediocre products. Because it has apple on it it has a huge price tag. Although the parts used to build most apple products are quality and long lasting, they are still generally over priced and dont perform nearly as well as competitors.

Just my opinion not that it matters i suppose and as you said you are happy with them so no reason to switch if your happy. Just my thoughts on the apple hype


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I learned Linux at the university, but have no daily use for it. I one tried Ubuntu and had a long paragraph code just to get a USB wifi adapter to work. Not my thing.
> 
> Windows is good, but i got used to Apple And having everything integrated. iPod, Apple, iTunes, iTunes Match, os interface And how it integrates with iOS. That just has me by the sack. There are pros And cons to every OS, the way I see it, "if work needs to be done, I can get done regardless of the operating system." Just because I don't like something I'm gonna say its useless or bad.
> 
> There's a lot of hate towards apple products, luckily other people's opinion don't influence what I like or what I don't like.


There are only a couple off things I don't like about Apple products -

1) they are way too expensive: I can build way faster for less.
2) windows can be a pain sometimes but it's compatible with everything.
3) I think this PC's are ugly looking, case in point there new round thingy they just put out. It looks like a lamp from s0me 70's Sci-Fi flick.

I don't hate them I just don't like too many things.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There are only a couple off things I don't like about Apple products -
> 
> 1) they are way too expensive: I can build way faster for less.
> 2) windows can be a pain sometimes but it's compatible with everything.
> 3) I think this PC's are ugly looking, case in point there new round thingy they just put out. It looks like a lamp from s0me 70's Sci-Fi flick.
> 
> I don't hate them I just don't like too many things.


lol sounds like you should learn linux


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol sounds like you should learn linux


I do like linux. But it sure takes some time getting used to.

It is more like the old school stuff. Reminds me of the dos period somehow.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well I will say this I have used Mac on AMD true the sound and the net was a pain to get working. It is snappy on the amd setup. I like apple mainly because browsing the web is faster and also torrent files are like blazing fast. I like windows to use it mostly for everything else. The easiest way to get the net working on amd apple is to buy a usb wifi dongle compatible for mac. Sound you have to find specific kext for it. Gaming it sucks but that is why I have windows for. To get Mac working on AMD isn't an easy task it is not for the faint of heart either. Patience and more patience is what you will need. These guys are right though Mac is a lot easier to install on Intel. Took 4hrs to get it installed onto intel vs with my AMD it took about a week to get everything working right.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will say this I have used Mac on AMD true the sound and the net was a pain to get working. It is snappy on the amd setup. I like apple mainly because browsing the web is faster and also torrent files are like blazing fast. I like windows to use it mostly for everything else. The easiest way to get the net working on amd apple is to buy a usb wifi dongle compatible for mac. Sound you have to find specific kext for it. Gaming it sucks but that is why I have windows for. To get Mac working on AMD isn't an easy task it is not for the faint of heart either. Patience and more patience is what you will need. These guys are right though Mac is a lot easier to install on Intel. Took 4hrs to get it installed onto intel vs with my AMD it took about a week to get everything working right.


LOL a week?








Just think what you could have downloaded through torrents if you were on windows.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There are only a couple off things I don't like about Apple products -
> 
> 1) they are way too expensive: I can build way faster for less.
> 2) windows can be a pain sometimes but it's compatible with everything.
> 3) I think this PC's are ugly looking, case in point there new round thingy they just put out. It looks like a lamp from s0me 70's Sci-Fi flick.
> 
> I don't hate them I just don't like too many things.


LOL i agree. I have never tried linux myself would really like to, would also like to try ubuntu but i dont want to run into compatibility issues. Plus I work from home and i think my VPN only works on windows so im probably stuck, i cant even get windows 8 yet since its not working for our vpn.

Either way though I would still not buy apple mainly for your number one reason. No matter whether its a phone a mp3 player or a PC apple just overprices the crap out of last years technology with some added perks (they do have good apps that function well with there products but this is due to the forced integration if you have one you need all of them). Did you know they still dont even have 4g in there phones? They may have implemented them this last year or so but i laughed when i realized the iphone4 was a joke and didnt even come with 4g

IMO apple is for rich people who dont realize what they are buying. Only bought due to the "apple hype". If you look under the hood and check the specifications there products dont even compare in the same price ranges.

(this does not include apple OSX which most find to be a decent OS, but really isnt considered a "product", I would say another decent app lol)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i understand your stand point but the reason you like it is the exact reason i dont lol. Too much integration and they are trying to force people to use apple store to buy crap. Ontop of that all of the apple products including phones are horribly over-priced and dont perform well enough for me to ever get one. My gf got an iphone 4 when they came out and i got a razr, both the same price the razr has a dual core and can run 5x as much apps/games as the iphone and its MUCH smoother, better camera just across the board better. The same goes for there pc's, for the same price of a imac you could get a gaming PC.
> 
> So my only problem with apple is the hype over mediocre products. Because it has apple on it it has a huge price tag. Although the parts used to build most apple products are quality and long lasting, they are still generally over priced and dont perform nearly as well as competitors.
> 
> Just my opinion not that it matters i suppose and as you said you are happy with them so no reason to switch if your happy. Just my thoughts on the apple hype


This is a never ending argument. Back when iPhone 4 was release, it dominated the competition. Other competitors try to use the faster CPU, more ram, trick. Optimization is key, apple did great presenting the iPhone 4, and 3 years later a lot of people are actually using it. The thing just works, and runs the latest software. My experience with macs has been great, a 27 inch iMac, would cost similar to a 27 inch 1440 ips custom PC, however the PC would have much flexibility when expanding or upgrading. For example 4 gpus, raid arrays, etc. it just depends. We also gotta understand that many people don't care to build their own PC. Some people want something that works outbid the box and has a company to back it up. That's where Alienware and Apple come in.


----------



## Devildog83

I am a simple man so for now Windows is it.
I just wish they would rebuild the OP system from the ground up. It's still NT based and just kind of upgraded every year or so so some issues never really get fixed, just patched over. It's really the cause of all of my few issues with windows.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> LOL i agree. I have never tried linux myself would really like to, would also like to try ubuntu but i dont want to run into compatibility issues. Plus I work from home and i think my VPN only works on windows so im probably stuck, i cant even get windows 8 yet since its not working for our vpn.
> 
> Either way though I would still not buy apple mainly for your number one reason. No matter whether its a phone a mp3 player or a PC apple just overprices the crap out of last years technology with some added perks (they do have good apps that function well with there products but this is due to the forced integration if you have one you need all of them). Did you know they still dont even have 4g in there phones? They may have implemented them this last year or so but i laughed when i realized the iphone4 was a joke and didnt even come with 4g
> 
> IMO apple is for rich people who dont realize what they are buying. Only bought due to the "apple hype". If you look under the hood and check the specifications there products dont even compare in the same price ranges.
> 
> (this does not include apple OSX which most find to be a decent OS, but really isnt considered a "product", I would say another decent app lol)


Try Linux out some time. Just make a small partition on your hard drive and install away.
It's all free for the grabbing so knock yourself out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am a simple man so for now Windows is it.
> I just wish they would rebuild the OP system from the ground up. It's still NT based and just kind of upgraded every year or so so some issues never really get fixed, just patched over. It's really the cause of all of my few issues with windows.


May sound a bit simple but I just think they are kinda lazy.
It has been this way for ages with Microsoft. Every Windows they release is the best experience. bla bla
It is only because more stuff and games etc. are compatible with Windows. If all had the same compatibility on OSX and Linux I would know what I was using. NOT Windows.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> LOL a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think what you could have downloaded through torrents if you were on windows.


This is true but once mac was installed about 10 torrent files at a size of 1gb+ only takes about an hour or so.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> This is true but once mac was installed about 10 torrent files at a size of 1gb+ only takes about an hour or so.


hehe I downloaded 7gigs and only took 35 minutes on win 7.. although I get about 55Mb down


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hehe I downloaded 7gigs and only took 35 minutes on win 7.. although I get about 55Mb down


i got my new 7950 lol

they buyers paid quickly in paypal so i shot to the pc store before it closed

having some wierd scaling problem though, in 3dmark

black border round the screen not sure why its happening lol


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> This is a never ending argument. Back when iPhone 4 was release, it dominated the competition. Other competitors try to use the faster CPU, more ram, trick. Optimization is key, apple did great presenting the iPhone 4, and 3 years later a lot of people are actually using it. The thing just works, and runs the latest software. My experience with macs has been great, a 27 inch iMac, would cost similar to a 27 inch 1440 ips custom PC, however the PC would have much flexibility when expanding or upgrading. For example 4 gpus, raid arrays, etc. it just depends. We also gotta understand that many people don't care to build their own PC. Some people want something that works outbid the box and has a company to back it up. That's where Alienware and Apple come in.


I understand your point but i feel the same way about alienware, its just a pretty box for a dell with some upgrades that are again over-priced and sometimes proprietary (un-replaceable without stock parts).

Of course i feel the same way about tablets, just a crappy laptop crammed down smaller or a giant smart phone depending on how you look at it (generally with similar processors). If you NEED the smallness i understand but otherwise its designed to make money off consumers who are lead to believe they are getting the best. They are just recently stepping up to reasonable levels, I personally would prefer my phone to be a little bit thicker with some real power that doesnt break the budget (stop making parts smaller and try making a decent sized POWERHOUSE).

So i guess my point is im kinda annoyed with technology and its lack of quality. Yeah consumers want cheap parts but if you didn't make them that cheap to begin with we wouldn't know how cheap they could be and be awed by the cost difference. Even high dollar products could be better they choose to make them cheaper to make them affordable (or even still crazy priced), seems like we are trying to be one step ahead of what we should be to meet un-reasonable demands (on just about any form of hardware). But those demands are just created by people who want more money and use media to sell it.

Anyways I dunno im rambling, high and having a bad day my cat got lost while were moving. Im just gonna go and shutup now haha


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> This is true but once mac was installed about 10 torrent files at a size of 1gb+ only takes about an hour or so.


I doubt the OS would matter much in download speed though.

Speedtest.net says 62 Mbit and torrent downloads about 7.5mb


----------



## KnownDragon

Sorry getting pedi with the wife before we head to the beach. With Comcast the Mac does not get bad emails from them guys if you can catch the drift.


----------



## Devildog83

I have fast enough internet and the torrents do well but it always depends on how many peers and the upload speeds they have as far as I can tell. I had a 8+ Gb game and a 1.8 Gb movie both download in about 25 minutes.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got my new 7950 lol
> 
> they buyers paid quickly in paypal so i shot to the pc store before it closed
> 
> having some wierd scaling problem though, in 3dmark
> 
> black border round the screen not sure why its happening lol


whaaaa? Which model?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Sorry getting pedi with the wife before we head to the beach. With Comcast the Mac does not get bad emails from them guys if you can catch the drift.


Pedi with the wife!

Lol you just couldn't say ,"I'm getting a pedi" you had to add the wifey. I like your style.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 1) Top notch components
> 2) non ref (can't block them)
> 3) Excellent coolers (noisy above 60% though)
> 4) great feature set
> 5) unlocked voltage
> 
> I had two of them and they are really great cards...and I am not a fan of boost cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because ref cards are one of only two cards that you can fit a block on ( you were looking to put it under water right?)
> They re getting hrd to find though. even most of the companies that were using ref (type) crds switched to non ref PCB's (ask an XFX owner who bought a late edition DD card


Hey Red1776. Does MSI make any non reference cards in the 7000 series? I have looked at EKWB and Swiftech and noticed that all the 7000 series cards for MSI can have a full coverage water block. I just got this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-737&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo and I was told that it could take a full coverage water block. Do you have any experience with this particular card? If so, whats your opinion?


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Hey Red1776. Does MSI make any non reference cards in the 7000 series? I have looked at EKWB and Swiftech and noticed that all the 7000 series cards for MSI can have a full coverage water block. I just got this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-737&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo and I was told that it could take a full coverage water block. Do you have any experience with this particular card? If so, whats your opinion?


I have this one and it has ref pcb for 7950. Take of the shroud and you can see the pcb


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> whaaaa? Which model?


xfx core edition


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Lol, basically a new Rig.
> A mobo is a must. For cooling h100i is as good as its gonna get.


No, you don't need a new rig. Start off with getting a good motherboard. I personally have a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 with an FX 8320 and they work great together. That H100i will be more than enough to cool that cpu, you should be able to get 4.7 Ghz. for 24/7. At that point you will see a huge performance gain to what you have now. That ram you have should be fine.

Get a good motherboard and post some bios screenshots in this thread, the people here will help you.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, I figure I was saving money.
> 
> Why MITX, all I have is a hard drive and 660ti hooked up to it.
> 
> I heard about all those features and how its supposed to be better than an i5, but you are limited to ATX boards, again the few matx that I've seen are 50-60 bucks. Makes me wonder.
> 
> BTW, the i5 handles all that with with ease! And some people are getting some mad benchmarks scores.


The mATX boards have very poor power phase control to do a good overclock of 4.8 GHZ or higher. You need ATX boards with preferably 990FX chipsets and preferably 8+2 power phase control. You can try a board with 6+2 phase control but it is less likely to allow you the highest overclocks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There are only a couple off things I don't like about Apple products -
> 
> 1) they are way too expensive: I can build way faster for less.
> 2) windows can be a pain sometimes but it's compatible with everything.
> 3) I think this PC's are ugly looking, case in point there new round thingy they just put out. It looks like a lamp from s0me 70's Sci-Fi flick.
> 
> I don't hate them I just don't like too many things.


4) they are patent trolls
5) they dont make anything anymore... tek had a good youtube on it..... they are more a baker then a maker.....

dont get me wrong they used to make stuff but not anymore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> LOL i agree. I have never tried linux myself would really like to, would also like to try ubuntu but i dont want to run into compatibility issues. Plus I work from home and i think my VPN only works on windows so im probably stuck, i cant even get windows 8 yet since its not working for our vpn.
> 
> Either way though I would still not buy apple mainly for your number one reason. No matter whether its a phone a mp3 player or a PC apple just overprices the crap out of last years technology with some added perks (they do have good apps that function well with there products but this is due to the forced integration if you have one you need all of them). Did you know they still dont even have 4g in there phones? They may have implemented them this last year or so but i laughed when i realized the iphone4 was a joke and didnt even come with 4g
> 
> IMO apple is for rich people who dont realize what they are buying. Only bought due to the "apple hype". If you look under the hood and check the specifications there products dont even compare in the same price ranges.
> 
> (this does not include apple OSX which most find to be a decent OS, but really isnt considered a "product", I would say another decent app lol)


did you know osx is linux ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I understand your point but i feel the same way about alienware, its just a pretty box for a dell with some upgrades that are again over-priced and sometimes proprietary (un-replaceable without stock parts).
> 
> Of course i feel the same way about tablets, just a crappy laptop crammed down smaller or a giant smart phone depending on how you look at it (generally with similar processors). If you NEED the smallness i understand but otherwise its designed to make money off consumers who are lead to believe they are getting the best. They are just recently stepping up to reasonable levels, I personally would prefer my phone to be a little bit thicker with some real power that doesnt break the budget (stop making parts smaller and try making a decent sized POWERHOUSE).
> 
> So i guess my point is im kinda annoyed with technology and its lack of quality. Yeah consumers want cheap parts but if you didn't make them that cheap to begin with we wouldn't know how cheap they could be and be awed by the cost difference. Even high dollar products could be better they choose to make them cheaper to make them affordable (or even still crazy priced), seems like we are trying to be one step ahead of what we should be to meet un-reasonable demands (on just about any form of hardware). But those demands are just created by people who want more money and use media to sell it.
> 
> Anyways I dunno im rambling, high and having a bad day my cat got lost while were moving. Im just gonna go and shutup now haha


sorry to hear about your cat.
about the tablets... it is more like a weaker version of the laptop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Hey Red1776. Does MSI make any non reference cards in the 7000 series? I have looked at EKWB and Swiftech and noticed that all the 7000 series cards for MSI can have a full coverage water block. I just got this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-737&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo and I was told that it could take a full coverage water block. Do you have any experience with this particular card? If so, whats your opinion?


i have asked and this is a reference board i was told may pick 1 or 2 for my wife
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> xfx core edition


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

what is with the apple bashing? everything has its use and its place.

OSX is a top notch os for audio production. it could also be said that its hard to match for graphic and video production.

ya they are over priced, but for the apps needing a mac they excell.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> xfx core edition


Whats wrong with it lol??


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got my new 7950 lol
> 
> they buyers paid quickly in paypal so i shot to the pc store before it closed
> 
> having some wierd scaling problem though, in 3dmark
> 
> black border round the screen not sure why its happening lol


go to ccc > digital flat panels > scaling options and overscan

oh sorry...thought u meant in desktop... ye I get it too in 3d mark..strange thing is ill get it on 1 or 2 monitors, but not other.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 1) Top notch components
> 2) non ref (can't block them)
> 3) Excellent coolers (noisy above 60% though)
> 4) great feature set
> 5) unlocked voltage
> 
> I had two of them and they are really great cards...and I am not a fan of boost cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because ref cards are one of only two cards that you can fit a block on ( you were looking to put it under water right?)
> They re getting hrd to find though. even most of the companies that were using ref (type) crds switched to non ref PCB's (ask an XFX owner who bought a late edition DD card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Red1776. Does MSI make any non reference cards in the 7000 series? I have looked at EKWB and Swiftech and noticed that all the 7000 series cards for MSI can have a full coverage water block. I just got this one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-737&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=1#scrollFullInfo and I was told that it could take a full coverage water block. Do you have any experience with this particular card? If so, whats your opinion?
Click to expand...

I suspect that that card uses the sme PCB ref style layou as this card


two of my four 7970's are these cards(pictured above) and are ref type. Do your homework though and see if you cm find confirmation on the comp list or a pic for a physical comparison.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is with the apple bashing? everything has its use and its place.
> 
> OSX is a top notch os for audio production. it could also be said that its hard to match for graphic and video production.
> 
> ya they are over priced, but for the apps needing a mac they excell.


i never bashed them i stated i did not like them and added 2 more reasons to the list

again osx is awesome because it is linux based anyone remember the train wreck that was os9?? that was all apple programing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Whats wrong with it lol??


xfx has been making flaky 79xx cards doing stuff like locking volts ( hardware ), removing daul bios switch .... ect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I suspect that that card uses the sme PCB ref style layou as this card
> 
> 
> two of my four 7970's are these cards(pictured above) and are ref type. Do your homework though and see if you cm find confirmation on the comp list or a pic for a physical comparison.


all four of my card are the "oc" version of that card i love them !~!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never bashed them i stated i did not like them and added 2 more reasons to the list
> 
> again osx is awesome because it is linux based anyone remember the train wreck that was os9?? that was all apple programing


I will give you that, OS9 wasn't exactly a step up.

mind you Pro tools killed it on OS9, prolly one of the few things that works properly IMHO


----------



## Illoj

I have an FX 8320, I just don't have any good ram yet.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Illoj*
> 
> I have an FX 8320, I just don't have any good ram yet.


Really don't need the best ram in the world to overclock that chip. Run a multi overclock on it. I run a corsair 1333 and can reach 5.3ghz. What seems to be the issue?


----------



## KnownDragon

I think I have almost bricked my first graphics card. The gtx 650 2gb. I had overclocked it but the last couple of times I tried to boot up I get d6 error code from bios. I know nothing to brag about but is there anything I can really do at this point?


----------



## d1nky

its quite easy to run high cpu overclocks with low ram speeds and get stable.

low ram speed = low IMC impact = less cpu workload = better stability

youll see people on ln2 etc benching high frequencies keep ram low as possible, also the highest cpu frequencies are done with ram at 900mhz or about.

telling someone that ram doesn't matter isn't entirely true, quality of ram helps with overclocking on all aspects


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> its quite easy to run high cpu overclocks with low ram speeds and get stable.
> 
> low ram speed = low IMC impact = less cpu workload = better stability
> 
> youll see people on ln2 etc benching high frequencies keep ram low as possible, also the highest cpu frequencies are done with ram at 900mhz or about.
> 
> telling someone that ram doesn't matter isn't entirely true, quality of ram helps with overclocking on all aspects


I was just informing him that he doesn't need to have the best ram to get an overclock was all. I did not tell him that the ram did not matter.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I was just informing him that he doesn't need to have the best ram to get an overclock was all. I did not tell him that the ram did not matter.


no one has the best ram! actually I think feers or someone has some golden chips. probably sammies with some strong ICs, not sure.

@gertie what card did you buy?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> no one has the best ram! actually I think feers or someone has some golden chips. probably sammies with some strong ICs, not sure.
> 
> @gertie what card did you buy?


xfx 7950

might be taking it back tomorrow lol


----------



## d1nky

I posted a saphirre 7970 ref card on here for £278, best option that could of been picked out of all them I reckon.

xfx are pretty weak, if I were you try make it cold as hell and literally test it to death and see what happens.

there are many stories on the net of broken vrms on xfx, some do ok but generally none are good at ocing. I know many that don't have dual bios or vrm temp sensors as well

durvelle has a decent xfx which does 1250/1700 on water, but my 7950 can do that on air. so its luck again.

edit: ranger says ya a noob for buying xfx.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well alrighty then. You guys have a good labor day I am heading to microcenter then the beach. I won't be missed but you guys have fun.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have almost bricked my first graphics card. The gtx 650 2gb. I had overclocked it but the last couple of times I tried to boot up I get d6 error code from bios. I know nothing to brag about but is there anything I can really do at this point?


swap pcie slots switch bios if it has bios switch ect


----------



## Mega Man

what do you guys think.....

i would say FX can do quadfire without issue ..... dont believe me look at the GPU usage....


http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/
very bottom says scoring... i think this pc should be able to run at least semi high settings lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you guys think.....
> 
> i would say FX can do quadfire without issue ..... dont believe me look at the GPU usage....
> 
> 
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/
> very bottom says scoring... i think this pc should be able to run at least semi high settings lol


I thought it wasn't gpu usage but output that didn't scale with tri/quad gpus on am3 platforms.

theres a massive review somewhere (ill find it) that took months and used quite a selection of hardware and confirmed cpu/gpu scaling.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6934/choosing-a-gaming-cpu-single-multigpu-at-1440p/2

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/crossfire-sli-scaling-bottleneck,3471-11.html

not sure if the anandtech one was the big one tbh


----------



## MadGoat

Well, All I got to say is... the Rev 4.0 ud3 is a great board. (Moved from my rev 1.0)



Rock solid stable. And I'm actually getting better scores out of this 4.75 clock than I was 4.8 on the rev 1.0.

I've excepted the fact that I have a terra-bad Chip that wont OC worth a darn, but this board with medium LLC settings has some VERY stable voltages and runs crazy cool. With my H220 PWM controlled from the CPU header, core temp wont go over 50c.

I'm good with this for 24/7









Oh and I went ahead and lapped the Proc while I had the system apart... I'd say overall about a 4c drop under full load. I went for getting the chip flat, not for crazy polish...

Some pics for fun:


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well, All I got to say is... the Rev 4.0 ud3 is a great board. (Moved from my rev 1.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Rock solid stable. And I'm actually getting better scores out of this 4.75 clock than I was 4.8 on the rev 1.0.
> 
> I've excepted the fact that I have a terra-bad Chip that wont OC worth a darn, but this board with medium LLC settings has some VERY stable voltages and runs crazy cool. With my H220 PWM controlled from the CPU header, core temp wont go over 50c.
> 
> I'm good with this for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I went ahead and lapped the Proc while I had the system apart... I'd say overall about a 4c drop under full load. I went for getting the chip flat, not for crazy polish...
> 
> Some pics for fun:


I was actually also thinking of switching to the rev4 from 1.0 but I might as well just grab the Saberkitty for the small price difference.
Why didn't you post compare shots of before and after the lap?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I was actually also thinking of switching to the rev4 from 1.0 but I might as well just grab the Saberkitty for the small price difference.
> Why didn't you post compare shots of before and after the lap?


hmm, i can see if i can find some older screen shots that I might have had with HWmon open...

But as far as the rev 1.0 to rev 4.0... there really isn't a reason to switch TBH. My rev 1.0 with the same VRM fan you see in the pics above was solid and worked great. I'm really a fan of the rev 1.0. But as far as pushing the OC and not coming up against VRM cooling issues... the rev 4.0 is the REAL successor to the rev 1.0. I was always curious is it was my rev 1.0 holding me back or if my chip was just a lazy bum. Now I know its my chip and both boards have the ability to go much higher.

On top of this I'm using voltage offset to maintain CnQ, C1E and C6 on. APM off with HPC on. Makes for a great, quiet, cool running rig.

ADDED:

Welp I cant find any screen shots with the H220 before... but I can tell you I would hover around 56c load before. So Like I said, around 4c less I'd say.


----------



## d1nky

I lapped my 4100 and lapping 8350/block this week.

did the 8350 have quite a concave in the middle?

i found the edges are very pronounced on fx chips.


----------



## Kannas

Running Prime for 30+ minutes and this is how it looks:

primehalfhour.png 193k .png file


Is everything fine with this OC settings?

21*225= 4725Ghz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> hmm, i can see if i can find some older screen shots that I might have had with HWmon open...
> 
> But as far as the rev 1.0 to rev 4.0... there really isn't a reason to switch TBH. My rev 1.0 with the same VRM fan you see in the pics above was solid and worked great. I'm really a fan of the rev 1.0. But as far as pushing the OC and not coming up against VRM cooling issues... the rev 4.0 is the REAL successor to the rev 1.0. I was always curious is it was my rev 1.0 holding me back or if my chip was just a lazy bum. Now I know its my chip and both boards have the ability to go much higher.
> 
> On top of this I'm using voltage offset to maintain CnQ, C1E and C6 on. APM off with HPC on. Makes for a great, quiet, cool running rig.
> 
> ADDED:
> 
> Welp I cant find any screen shots with the H220 before... but I can tell you I would hover around 56c load before. So Like I said, around 4c less I'd say.


I meant comparing pictures of the chip.
As you posted one with the razor blade on the chip, but that was before lapping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> Running Prime for 30+ minutes and this is how it looks:
> 
> primehalfhour.png 193k .png file
> 
> 
> Is everything fine with this OC settings?
> 
> 21*225= 4725Ghz


What is your socket temp? You only show core.
If it is 70c showing in Speedfan i wouldn't push further.

You have throttling though. Disabled APM?


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I meant comparing pictures of the chip.
> As you posted one with the razor blade on the chip, but that was before lapping.
> What is your socket temp? You only show core.
> If it is 70c showing in Speedfan i wouldn't push further.
> 
> You have throttling though. Disabled APM?


Yes socket is 70 C.

I have disabled APM, still some cores run at lower speed.. Don't know what's missing.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> Yes socket is 70 C.
> 
> I have disabled APM, still some cores run at lower speed.. Don't know what's missing.


If you want to cool it down set the multi @ 20 and the FSB @ 235. Plus it wouldn't hurt to drop the HT to 2600. If you have tried and this doesn't work then fine but if you haven't I would suggest it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I lapped my 4100 and lapping 8350/block this week.
> 
> did the 8350 have quite a concave in the middle?
> 
> i found *the edges are very pronounced on fx chips*.


That's been my experience also with the 3 vishera's I have/had.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's been my experience also with the 3 vishera's I have/had.


yea im glad others are finding the same, kind of hoped it wasn't a bent chip haha! (I did read about the concave as well)

ill have to use a stronger grit on the first lap, really take the edges down first.

im using glass for a straight edge and as my guide.

my 4100 still had a slight concave after hours of lapping, but when in the socket slightly flattens out. it was that bad it created a vacuum and I couldn't pull it from the glass on a paste test lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> Yes socket is 70 C.
> 
> I have disabled APM, still some cores run at lower speed.. Don't know what's missing.


Have you ran IBT avx?
Try it to see if you get negative results.
I don't know exactly what is causing the throttling.
You can try playing around with the voltages a bit.
And how is the temp of the vrms on your motherboard? Maybe that is causing the throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's been my experience also with the 3 vishera's I have/had.


I believe lapping my 8320 would help temps but I really don't want to void the warranty of my 3 months old chip.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I believe lapping my 8320 would help temps but I really don't want to void the warranty of my 3 months old chip.


lol mines about 1 month old


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol mines about 1 month old


Congratulations

You want a medal for that?


----------



## d1nky

nah ive got a few medals on hwbot that does me ok!


----------



## haritos14

Hello,
the system pc is Fx8350 and sabertooth 990fx R2.0,
please sent me settings and how to overclocking 4.8ghz?
thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> Hello,
> the system pc is Fx8350 and sabertooth 990fx R2.0,
> please sent me settings and how to overclocking 4.8ghz?
> thanks


My chip on a CHV-Z needs about 1.48 volts , LLC very high to run 200 fsb x 24 multi stable for daily use.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> Hello,
> the system pc is Fx8350 and sabertooth 990fx R2.0,
> please sent me settings and how to overclocking 4.8ghz?
> thanks


what is your vid? What cooling do you have? Case so on.. also are you just looking for pointers or settings without having to do work.

please and thank you


----------



## cssorkinman

Thats been my daily settings for a while now.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats been my daily settings for a while now.


why ya got the HT link underclocked?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> why ya got the HT link underclocked?


All the cool kids are doing it









EDIT: It defauts to that speed when I select the 2400mhz ram multiplier and profile in bios if you want the real reason.


----------



## haritos14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what is your vid? What cooling do you have? Case so on.. also are you just looking for pointers or settings without having to do work.
> 
> please and thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My chip on a CHV-Z needs about 1.48 volts , LLC very high to run 200 fsb x 24 multi stable for daily use.


custom watercooling xspc raystorm this pc is stable,but I do not know if the settings are correct I have done!!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> custom watercooling xspc raystorm this pc is stable,but I do not know if the settings are correct I have done!!!!


They seem to be good.. I do see that there is a hesitation at start up is you os on an ssd? If so bump your cpu voltage up a notch and manually set cpunb 1 notch higher than stock.. if not then I can see the hesitation being from an hdd.

also did you install the ai suite?

the power response and power control settings that you clicked on are for fine tuning higher clocks.. I have mine almost set all the way up to hit 5.1 video encoding.. after 4.85ghz there is a voltage wall on these chips.

So far everything seems good though.. have you tried priming or using ibt avx to stress test stability?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I meant comparing pictures of the chip.
> As you posted one with the razor blade on the chip, but that was before lapping.


Ya know...I guess maybe I should have taken some more pics after...

Anyway, yes the edges were very high and the heat spreader was concave. the edges were so high that my water block has scratch marks to outline the chip in the copper. I can tell you that it only took about 30 minutes to lap the chip. 800, 1000, 2000 grit.

I ran out of MX4 putting it back together, I used some AS5 I had unopened in my "drawer".

And honestly, who cares about warranty... I don't OC and mod anything I can get my hands on while worrying about a warranty.









Anyway, Some really bad pictures I took right before I got to it... Can see my lap glass that I use.


----------



## d1nky

heres my 4100 and the concave


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## darkelixa

How well does the amd 8350/8320 preform in Mmo titles like final fantasy 14 a realm reborn. Umart have the asus sabertooth board in stock just waiting for the cpu to come into stock, the 8320 is in stock.
Or do the apus preform well enough since a high end apu is the same price as a 8320


----------



## cssorkinman

8350 @ 4.8 ghz Stock 7970 -Maximum settings 1920 x 1200 resolution
A ton of other stuff running in the background , fraps, firefox ,steam etc.
Hope this gives you an idea of what it can do


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you guys think.....
> 
> i would say FX can do quadfire without issue ..... dont believe me look at the GPU usage....
> 
> 
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/
> very bottom says scoring... i think this pc should be able to run at least semi high settings lol


not stock mediocre oc


----------



## By-Tor

15k run nice.... But it should be running quad 7970's eh!!

Here's my sorry run.. lol

8350 @ 4.7
7850 @ 1160/1400

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Untitled_zps516c9939.jpg.html


----------



## Deadboy90

So for some reason my temps have been creeping up on me so I decided to drop my OC and put my chip at 1.4v and 4.0 ghz. On stress test I was getting temps upward of 55C on my core and was confused as heck. I popped my case open and saw my h80i hose was being kinked! So I had THIS genius idea to keep the hose unkinked...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So for some reason my temps have been creeping up on me so I decided to drop my OC and put my chip at 1.4v and 4.0 ghz. On stress test I was getting temps upward of 55C on my core and was confused as heck. I popped my case open and saw my h80i hose was being kinked! So I had THIS genius idea to keep the hose unkinked...


those clips have so many purposes lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So for some reason my temps have been creeping up on me so I decided to drop my OC and put my chip at 1.4v and 4.0 ghz. On stress test I was getting temps upward of 55C on my core and was confused as heck. I popped my case open and saw my h80i hose was being kinked! So I had THIS genius idea to keep the hose unkinked...


That thing looks cramped. I think it needs to breath.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So for some reason my temps have been creeping up on me so I decided to drop my OC and put my chip at 1.4v and 4.0 ghz. On stress test I was getting temps upward of 55C on my core and was confused as heck. I popped my case open and saw my h80i hose was being kinked! So I had THIS genius idea to keep the hose unkinked...


Dat cable management. The horror!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That thing looks cramped. I think it needs to breath.


Well unfortunately that's the only way I was able to mount it.








Temps dropped by 15c after my little fix.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok my turn. Fx 8350 4.8ghz XFX 7770 x2 1150 core 1450 mem


----------



## gertruude

Here's mine on a crappy 7950, though i suppose its not bad at only 990mhz


----------



## bond32

That MSI is a good 7950 when you put a water block on it. Until then though, it may be one of the worst with that horrid cooler.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That MSI is a good 7950 when you put a water block on it. Until then though, it may be one of the worst with that horrid cooler.


its not msi lol

its xfx core edition


----------



## Deadboy90

Alright I cant figure out why my CPU is throttling.



Here's my OCCT charts.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its not msi lol
> 
> its xfx core edition


Whoops my bad... Been reading about too many. Don't know much about the xfx.... But it is reference design so you should be good.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Whoops my bad... Been reading about too many. Don't know much about the xfx.... But it is reference design so you should be good.


its ok, i was a bit miffed i couldnt overclock it massively but meh itll do til i can get another


----------



## bond32

It's a single fan cooler right? Suppose just under 1000 is OK, I would have thought you get higher too.


----------



## haritos14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> They seem to be good.. I do see that there is a hesitation at start up is you os on an ssd? If so bump your cpu voltage up a notch and manually set cpunb 1 notch higher than stock.. if not then I can see the hesitation being from an hdd.
> 
> also did you install the ai suite?
> 
> the power response and power control settings that you clicked on are for fine tuning higher clocks.. I have mine almost set all the way up to hit 5.1 video encoding.. after 4.85ghz there is a voltage wall on these chips.
> 
> So far everything seems good though.. have you tried priming or using ibt avx to stress test stability?


yes sir


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It's a single fan cooler right? Suppose just under 1000 is OK, I would have thought you get higher too.


A slight bump to 1000mhz and i ramped up the memory







gonna unlock overclockingmode and see if it takesw more memory


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its ok, i was a bit miffed i couldnt overclock it massively but meh itll do til i can get another


As I understand it XFX are all voltage locked. Hence why I have always been an MSI and Sapphire fan.


----------



## Deadboy90

Back to my problem, should OCCT be throttling with core temps under 50c and socket temps under 70? Because it is and it's annoying the crap out of me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> As I understand it XFX are all voltage locked. Hence why I have always been an MSI and Sapphire fan.


aye if id of known i wouldnt of rushed into the decision but meh its pretty good for the money

ive just edited my gfx card bios and trying to pluck up the curage to flash it haha

itll move powertune to 50% and hopefully increase the voltage a little

what ya think?

ofc ive saved original bios so if owt goes wrong i can reflash the orignal?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Back to my problem, should OCCT be throttling with core temps under 50c and socket temps under 70? Because it is and it's annoying the crap out of me.


could be board man, i told u this months ago


----------



## Mega Man

yes you should be able to esp if there is a bios switch otherwise you need a second gpu


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes you should be able to esp if there is a bios switch otherwise you need a second gpu


there is no switch the feckers must of forgot to stick it on









so i can do this without risking my card?

im only changing the powertune seems i cant change voltage cause its not referenced card....the guys at the store told me it was a reference lol


----------



## Mega Man

i dunno


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> there is no switch the feckers must of forgot to stick it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i can do this without risking my card?
> 
> im only changing the powertune seems i cant change voltage cause its not referenced card....the guys at the store told me it was a reference lol


There is always the possibility that you will brick the card, getting no display output.
Been there done that. But as mine has dual bios and the switch I can just boot with the 2nd bios, press the switch and flash the 1st bios back.

Like Mega Man said you will need an second gpu to flash it back after it goes wrong.

XFX didn't forget to stick it on. It is just a crappy single bios card. Next time do you research first before deciding which to buy.
But upping the powertune only doesn't increase the voltage. Powertune is to let the card stay beneath TDP. If you overclock so it draws more power(wattage) then the TDP is your card will throttle to keep it below the threshold.

Its not like non reference cards are voltage locked in general. Some are some are not.
But you can up the voltage through bios editing. If you know what you are looking for.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye if id of known i wouldnt of rushed into the decision but meh its pretty good for the money
> 
> ive just edited my gfx card bios and trying to pluck up the curage to flash it haha
> 
> itll move powertune to 50% and hopefully increase the voltage a little
> 
> what ya think?
> 
> ofc ive saved original bios so if owt goes wrong i can reflash the orignal?
> could be board man, i told u this months ago


I recommended HIS!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is always the possibility that you will brick the card, getting no display output.
> Been there done that. But as mine has dual bios and the switch I can just boot with the 2nd bios, press the switch and flash the 1st bios back.
> 
> Like Mega Man said you will need an second gpu to flash it back after it goes wrong.
> 
> XFX didn't forget to stick it on. It is just a crappy single bios card. Next time do you research first before deciding which to buy.
> But upping the powertune only doesn't increase the voltage. Powertune is to let the card stay beneath TDP. If you overclock so it draws more power(wattage) then the TDP is your card will throttle to keep it below the threshold.
> 
> Its not like non reference cards are voltage locked in general. Some are some are not.
> But you can up the voltage through bios editing. If you know what you are looking for.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


Helps????

you say its a crappy card but i can still do over 70fps ultra settings in rift 1080p

thats only25fps short of what my 660ti sc in sli was doing


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Helps????
> 
> you say its a crappy card but i can still do over 70fps ultra settings in rift 1080p
> 
> thats only25fps short of what my 660ti sc in sli was doing


I don't know the performance of rift. Hell I don't even know what rift is.








I use 3dmark and Heaven.

Didn't mean to call the card bad. But it is just kinda crappy for having only one bios.
Do you have another card or not? I would first look into that before you go flashing the bios.

Have you edited the bios yourself? You were talking about upped the powertune to 50%.

When I get home from school I will try this Rift you tell about and send you an PM with the results.
Which settings did you use?

Edit:
NVM thought it was an benchmark.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Back to my problem, should OCCT be throttling with core temps under 50c and socket temps under 70? Because it is and it's annoying the crap out of me.


The socket temp is kinda pushing it. But I doubt you will get throttling because of that. What is the temp of your motherboard vrms?
What are your settings? Voltages, clocks? H80i isn't bad but it is not great. Maybe you reached the limits. Because upping the voltage is a no go I guess as you already are near the 72c mark.

Disabled all power savings etc? c1e, c6, apm master mode, c&c?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its ok, i was a bit miffed i couldnt overclock it massively but meh itll do til i can get another


I have a XFX HD 7970 Core Edition underwater and it can do 1265/1850


----------



## Vencenzo

Rift is just like Tera : Most of the optimizations are on a software level, the right drivers, tweaking client.
Unless the graphics have changed that much since 1.6 when I sported Port scion @ 60fps on ultra with a sapphire vapor-x5870 running 900/1250.

With dual 5870's I can run hydravision in scion or rift events.
If a 660ti is only running 70fps @ 1080 your drivers aren't functioning optimally with rift more than likely.

P.S.
5760x1200 hydravision can run on 2024Mb vram. I don't understand the point of 6gb vram cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I recommended HIS!


Yeah I like that HIS ice cube2 card also, used that in a friends build.
The vapor-x is a tad bit quieter and cooler, fan rpm is lower.

%20 off :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001
(card is tall, don't try and tri-fire this)

Personally waiting on the 8970, hope it comes out before EQ landmark.

A couple screenshots just for Gerty :
http://imageshack.us/a/img823/7101/ntj3.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img836/8585/7o2p.jpg


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have a XFX HD 7970 Core Edition underwater and it can do 1265/1850


voltage unlocked tho, yours is the best xfx I know off.

the others are sub-reference, meaning theyre are worse than ref cards.

no voltage control or vrm temp sensors.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> voltage unlocked tho, yours is the best xfx I know off.
> 
> the others are sub-reference, meaning theyre are worse than ref cards.
> 
> no voltage control or vrm temp sensors.












Not done with it yet


----------



## gertruude

Bad News i bricked my new shiny card

tried reflashing original bios no joy









then i had a smoke

then i took a deep breath and then i searched on the net for fixing a bricked card

Good news my shiny new card works again

hahah

i had a squeaky bum 30mins my gf nearly killed me


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Bad News i bricked my new shiny card
> 
> tried reflashing original bios no joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i had a smoke
> 
> then i took a deep breath and then i searched on the net for fixing a bricked card
> 
> Good news my shiny new card works again
> 
> hahah
> 
> i had a squeaky bum 30mins my gf nearly killed me


I told ya. First make sure you know how to fix things if it bricks.
Your lucky.

What did you flash? Someone else's bios?
Your better of just editing your own and flashing that.

Weird tho that your original bios didn't work...


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Bad News i bricked my new shiny card
> 
> tried reflashing original bios no joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i had a smoke
> 
> then i took a deep breath and then i searched on the net for fixing a bricked card
> 
> Good news my shiny new card works again
> 
> hahah
> 
> i had a squeaky bum 30mins my gf nearly killed me


Been there... Glad you fixed it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I told ya. First make sure you know how to fix things if it bricks.
> Your lucky.
> 
> What did you flash? Someone else's bios?
> Your better of just editing your own and flashing that.
> 
> Weird tho that your original bios didn't work...


it was locked, all i had to do was unlock it then flash









yeah i was lucky will i do it again? probably


----------



## Vencenzo

Typod my 5870 oc once without realizing... Set ram to 12,500.
That card still works somehow.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Typod my 5870 oc once without realizing... Set ram to 12,500.
> That card still works somehow.


i know where i went wrong i think

i shouldve unlocked the rom first then flashed

the bios i found shouldve worked


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i know where i went wrong i think
> 
> i shouldve unlocked the rom first then flashed
> 
> the bios i found shouldve worked


If you are looking to unlock voltage thru a bios you are probably gonna be disappointed. Most XFX like mine as well are hard locked, have a little resistor that keeps you from unlocking voltage. But maybe since yours is a 79xx it might not be hard locked and just software/bios.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> If you are looking to unlock voltage thru a bios you are probably gonna be disappointed. Most XFX like mine as well are hard locked, have a little resistor that keeps you from unlocking voltage. But maybe since yours is a 79xx it might not be hard locked and just software/bios.


im just trying to up the powerlimit to 50 thats all, i know my bios is voltage locked as ive found the only bios editor for 7900 cards but since its not a true reference card it wont do the voltages

i just found a bios for my card that has the clock set to 1100 might try it when missus buggers off

shes watching me like a hawk


----------



## process

lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> P.S.
> 5760x1200 hydravision can run on 2024Mb vram. I don't understand the point of 6gb vram cards.


@ 4k res and beyond, the more ram the more you can turn your eye candy up.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im just trying to up the powerlimit to 50 thats all, i know my bios is voltage locked as ive found the only bios editor for 7900 cards but since its not a true reference card it wont do the voltages
> 
> i just found a bios for my card that has the clock set to 1100 might try it when missus buggers off
> 
> shes watching me like a hawk


to change power limit http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread It is in the registry. I have done it on mine. in phpowerplay or something the numer 14 gets changed to 32. the spoiler on that page talks about merging but I go into the registry and make the change myself along with ULPS for CF.

short version:

go to run and type regedit, it will bring up registry.

then click the tree in this order HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {*4D36E968-E325*-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
then you will click on the (+) and see 0000 and 0001 (the underlined part can have more than one ie: controlset001 002 003 and so on).

click on 0000 not the (+) in the right window there will be a long list. go down and look for PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable Double click on it and a chart of numbers comes up. BE VERY CAREFUL HERE.

Look for the number 14 (on mine line 0050 5th column after that). You will change that 14 to a 32.

Only Issue you might have is there will be a few control sets if you have not done a reinstall of windows or a full drive sweep including registry deletion. I generally change them all.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> to change power limit http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread It is in the registry. I have done it on mine. in phpowerplay or something the numer 14 gets changed to 32. the spoiler on that page talks about merging but I go into the registry and make the change myself along with ULPS for CF.
> 
> short version:
> 
> go to run and type regedit, it will bring up registry.
> 
> then click the tree in this order HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Class \ {*4D36E968-E325*-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
> then you will click on the (+) and see 0000 and 0001 (the underlined part can have more than one ie: controlset001 002 003 and so on).
> 
> click on 0000 not the (+) in the right window there will be a long list. go down and look for PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable Double click on it and a chart of numbers comes up. BE VERY CAREFUL HERE.
> 
> Look for the number 14 (on mine line 0050 5th column after that). You will change that 14 to a 32.
> 
> Only Issue you might have is there will be a few control sets if you have not done a reinstall of windows or a full drive sweep including registry deletion. I generally change them all.


Thanks for this, though i did have that thread bookmarked but i wasnt sure it worked lol

ill rep you though if it does


----------



## Durvelle27

Wish I had a 8350


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't know the performance of rift. Hell I don't even know what rift is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use 3dmark and Heaven.
> 
> Didn't mean to call the card bad. But it is just kinda crappy for having only one bios.
> Do you have another card or not? I would first look into that before you go flashing the bios.
> 
> Have you edited the bios yourself? You were talking about upped the powertune to 50%.
> 
> When I get home from school I will try this Rift you tell about and send you an PM with the results.
> Which settings did you use?
> 
> Edit:
> NVM thought it was an benchmark.
> The socket temp is kinda pushing it. But I doubt you will get throttling because of that. What is the temp of your motherboard vrms?
> What are your settings? Voltages, clocks? H80i isn't bad but it is not great. Maybe you reached the limits. Because upping the voltage is a no go I guess as you already are near the 72c mark.
> 
> Disabled all power savings etc? c1e, c6, apm master mode, c&c?


I posted my OCCT charts on the previous page, I think everything to answer those questions is there. All power saving is off and I have no clue about VRM temps but I have about 4 fans moving air all around them. Gerty mention it may be my MOBO so I may be hitting my 6+2 power phase limit.


----------



## Noviets

Hows this?
Single 7970 and 8350 at 4.9


Edit: Question, my cores constantly drop to 6Mhz each,(Not drop BY 6mhz, drop TO 6mhz) Even though I notice no significant performance difference or frame drops during the sudden drop in core speed, is it something I should concern myself with or a possible issue with my overclock?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I posted my OCCT charts on the previous page, I think everything to answer those questions is there. All power saving is off and I have no clue about VRM temps but I have about 4 fans moving air all around them. Gerty mention it may be my MOBO so I may be hitting my 6+2 power phase limit.


those charts actually don't say too much. would need a full voltage readout, doubt your board has test points to do that proper.

it shows your throttling but not why...

open your case up and run your stress tests... after about 10 minutes. touch your VRMS or VRM heatsink, with the stress test still running.

if the VRMS are beyond warm to the touch, almost to the point of burning your fingers. THIS IS YOUR ANSWER. your board can't handle what you want it too.

give the last few months of posts about this particular board I'm almost willing to put money on the above fact. !^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!


----------



## d1nky

my best



so far.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> my best
> 
> 
> 
> so far.....


ugh.. my 7850 just isn't gunna compare..

after the next two weeks of shows i should be able to justifiy a 7970, the search for a ref has already begun.


----------



## Durvelle27

Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha


still got trumped in physics scores.

you've got an edge of about 1000 points on graphics. but you are also about 1000 points behind on physics.

I say its an overall Draw, as the average person likely could not tell the difference between the two side by side.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> still got trumped in physics scores.
> 
> you've got an edge of about 1000 points on graphics. but you are also about 1000 points behind on physics.
> 
> I say its an overall Draw, as the average person likely could not tell the difference between the two side by side.


That's why I wish I had a 8350


----------



## ebduncan

Just thought I would note on the XFX 79XX series cards. They are fine, they actually have a very high quality PCB compared to the reference design. They are also quieter much quieter. Yes don't have dual bios. I was kinda upset when i got mine and found this out. Not all XFX cards are voltage locked, I had an orginal based on the AMD PCB. Though they have since changed.

People say ohhh the cards are voltage locked, but they are voltage locked at 1.250 volts, keep them cool and they will do 1200mhz at factory voltage. You will need to increase the powertune limit though to 50%

Back on topic about the 83XX cpus. I saw a few pages back people had lapped their cpu? I have noticed that the heat spreader is far from flat. So did you get any gains by lapping the cpu? Also how did you not get any bent pins? I was gonna buy a dead motherboard and cut out the cpu socket to use it as a holder to lap the cpu.

Btw my waterblock is also knickered due to the high edges of the FX processor.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Just thought I would note on the XFX 79XX series cards. They are fine, they actually have a very high quality PCB compared to the reference design. They are also quieter much quieter. Yes don't have dual bios. I was kinda upset when i got mine and found this out. Not all XFX cards are voltage locked, I had an orginal based on the AMD PCB. Though they have since changed.
> 
> People say ohhh the cards are voltage locked, but they are voltage locked at 1.250 volts, keep them cool and they will do 1200mhz at factory voltage. You will need to increase the powertune limit though to 50%
> 
> Back on topic about the 83XX cpus. I saw a few pages back people had lapped their cpu? I have noticed that the heat spreader is far from flat. So did you get any gains by lapping the cpu? Also how did you not get any bent pins? I was gonna buy a dead motherboard and cut out the cpu socket to use it as a holder to lap the cpu.
> 
> Btw my waterblock is also knickered due to the high edges of the FX processor.


increasing powwertune to 50% is safe?

can u post a screenshot with it all on please mate, its not that i dont trust u but i dontknow u









yes i am voltage locked at 1.250


----------



## cssorkinman

I win


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> I win


lulz.... what a joke.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned, please remember the ToS when posting, more specifically
Quote:


> You may NOT:
> Use profanity. This includes the use of symbols, abbreviations, or acronyms to circumvent the no profanity rule.
> Post questions/remarks relating to a member being banned from the Overclock.net forum or game server. Please contact overclock.net staff directly.
> Post questions/remarks pertaining to infractions, warnings or deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> increasing powwertune to 50% is safe?
> 
> can u post a screenshot with it all on please mate, its not that i dont trust u but i dontknow u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i am voltage locked at 1.250


50% is fine just watch the temps (not an issue for me). And honestly not sure the powertune does much on mine but just in case I leave it at 50 24/7.

Edit: And as far as I understand the 50% is more of an effect on TDP than voltage. It wont allow higher voltage so much as allow you to go past the Rated TDP before downclocking/throttling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lulz.... what a joke.


AI tuner is awful, half the time I use it, it wigs out and gives bugged benchmark results - such as in that picture.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> AI tuner is awful, half the time I use it, it wigs out and gives bugged benchmark results - such as in that picture.


looks like it bugged in your favor.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> AI tuner is awful, half the time I use it, it wigs out and gives bugged benchmark results - such as in that picture.


the picture wasn't the joke.

i figured you'd found another maxxmem type bug in something lmao


----------



## bond32

New 3d mark score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104363

Doubt I can get much better for now, until the trident x comes in. I'm pleased with the results so far.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the picture wasn't the joke.
> 
> i figured you'd found another maxxmem type bug in something lmao


Leave it to an orkinman to find a bug


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> increasing powwertune to 50% is safe?
> 
> can u post a screenshot with it all on please mate, its not that i dont trust u but i dontknow u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i am voltage locked at 1.250


http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread

I don't have a XFX card anymore. I had a original AMD pcb XFX card which had unlocked voltage. The card died, and the replacement was a non reference model card. I am water cooled, so I sold the replacement card to get another reference card use with my water block.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> New 3d mark score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104363
> 
> Doubt I can get much better for now, until the trident x comes in. I'm pleased with the results so far.


Nice man, im saving up for another 7950......if i cant get this modded ill sell it and buy a reference card









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 50% is fine just watch the temps (not an issue for me). And honestly not sure the powertune does much on mine but just in case I leave it at 50 24/7.
> 
> Edit: And as far as I understand the 50% is more of an effect on TDP than voltage. It wont allow higher voltage so much as allow you to go past the Rated TDP before downclocking/throttling.


Sweet, ill try it, i don't mind flashing wrong bios's lol but frying my card a big no no


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread
> 
> I don't have a XFX card anymore. I had a original AMD pcb XFX card which had unlocked voltage. The card died, and the replacement was a non reference model card. I am water cooled, so I sold the replacement card to get another reference card use with my water block.


Thanks for the link but ive been through that, but yet im still having trouble finding a decent bios for me to use lol

the editor ive found is only for referenced cards so ive messaged a few peeps to see if they know of any program i can use to mod my own bios

its the checksums u see, all the bios ive been told about have different checksums than my own and they just dont work and brick my card

so i can either

1. find a program to mod my own bios liek there is with nvidia
2. find some poor soul to mod it for me








3. change it in my registry to 50% powertune and hope for the best it works


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Hows this?
> Single 7970 and 8350 at 4.9
> 
> 
> Edit: Question, my cores constantly drop to 6Mhz each,(Not drop BY 6mhz, drop TO 6mhz) Even though I notice no significant performance difference or frame drops during the sudden drop in core speed, is it something I should concern myself with or a possible issue with my overclock?


would need to know your settings in bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Just thought I would note on the XFX 79XX series cards. They are fine, they actually have a very high quality PCB compared to the reference design. They are also quieter much quieter. Yes don't have dual bios. I was kinda upset when i got mine and found this out. Not all XFX cards are voltage locked, I had an orginal based on the AMD PCB. Though they have since changed.
> 
> People say ohhh the cards are voltage locked, but they are voltage locked at 1.250 volts, keep them cool and they will do 1200mhz at factory voltage. You will need to increase the powertune limit though to 50%
> 
> Back on topic about the 83XX cpus. I saw a few pages back people had lapped their cpu? I have noticed that the heat spreader is far from flat. So did you get any gains by lapping the cpu? Also how did you not get any bent pins? I was gonna buy a dead motherboard and cut out the cpu socket to use it as a holder to lap the cpu.
> 
> Btw my waterblock is also knickered due to the high edges of the FX processor.


not true. there are very few if any "better" pcbs then amds designs. period. only one i can think of is situational that that is a lightning for L2N do other cards get some lucky hits. yes. but that is it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> increasing powwertune to 50% is safe?
> 
> can u post a screenshot with it all on please mate, its not that i dont trust u but i dontknow u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i am voltage locked at 1.250


i dont see how it isnt but some say it works. some say it does not do anything


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> New 3d mark score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104363
> 
> Doubt I can get much better for now, until the trident x comes in. I'm pleased with the results so far.


Ooooo puts mine to shame...just spent the best part of an hour trying to hit the 10k mark!

4.4 & stock gc - clock 1100 / mem 1500
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/44s.jpg.html

4.4 - gc clock 1150 / mem 1560
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/44-50-60.jpg.html

4.6 - gc clock 1150 / mem 1160
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46-50-60.jpg.html

4.6 - gc clock 1160 / mem 1170
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46-60-70.jpg.html

4.7 - gc clock 1160 / mem 1170
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47-60-70.jpg.html

can't really go muchg further until I get my vrm & core cooled sufficiently


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Ooooo puts mine to shame...just spent the best part of an hour trying to hit the 10k mark!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 & stock gc - clock 1100 / mem 1500
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/44s.jpg.html
> 
> 4.4 - gc clock 1150 / mem 1560
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/44-50-60.jpg.html
> 
> 4.6 - gc clock 1150 / mem 1160
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46-50-60.jpg.html
> 
> 4.6 - gc clock 1160 / mem 1170
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46-60-70.jpg.html
> 
> 4.7 - gc clock 1160 / mem 1170
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47-60-70.jpg.html
> 
> 
> can't really go muchg further until I get my vrm & core cooled sufficiently


a spoiler would been nice, don't keep the memory so low, its the thing that interacts with the entire system!

a bench doesn't have to be stable just bootable and benchable.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> would need to know your settings in bios
> not true. there are very few if any "better" pcbs then amds designs. period. only one i can think of is situational that that is a lightning for L2N do other cards get some lucky hits. yes. but that is it.
> i dont see how it isnt but some say it works. some say it does not do anything


I said High quality, not better. Talking about the soldering and feel of the PCB. The build quality of the XFX cards is vastly superior to the reference cards or at least my power color cards. The difference is night and day, just looking at the PCB.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Cleaned, _again_.

Please keep on topic guys. I don't want to have to lock the thread or issue thread bans.


----------



## d1nky

heres on topic ^ a normal memtest


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I said High quality, not better. Talking about the soldering and feel of the PCB. The build quality of the XFX cards is vastly superior to the reference cards or at least my power color cards. The difference is night and day, just looking at the PCB.


do all xfx cards have 7970 pcb's?

u can tell as for the left handed power port there are 6 points plus an extra 2 that arent used for the 7970's 8 pin


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> do all xfx cards have 7970 pcb's?
> 
> u can tell as for the left handed power port there are 6 points plus an extra 2 that arent used for the 7970's 8 pin


most 7950s have this, its so they can use the same pcb on either but trim the 7950 down a bit!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Ooooo puts mine to shame...just spent the best part of an hour trying to hit the 10k mark!
> 
> 4.4 & stock gc - clock 1100 / mem 1500
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/44s.jpg.html
> 
> 4.4 - gc clock 1150 / mem 1560
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/44-50-60.jpg.html
> 
> 4.6 - gc clock 1150 / mem 1160
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46-50-60.jpg.html
> 
> 4.6 - gc clock 1160 / mem 1170
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46-60-70.jpg.html
> 
> 4.7 - gc clock 1160 / mem 1170
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47-60-70.jpg.html
> 
> can't really go muchg further until I get my vrm & core cooled sufficiently


is that a 7970 or 7950


----------



## bond32

If anyone wants a 7970... Now is the time. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B6Y01Y/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Non-reference design but does have a lot of power phases and 2x8 pin.


----------



## d1nky

prices are dropping everywhere on AMD stuff.

here a 8350 usually costs around £150-160, seen one today for £130


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> is that a 7970 or 7950


7970 ghz ed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> a spoiler would been nice, don't keep the memory so low, its the thing that interacts with the entire system!
> 
> a bench doesn't have to be stable just bootable and benchable.


spoiler?
memory on gc? its a 7970 ghz ed so barely clockable. I think 1170 is about its limits


----------



## d1nky

the first couple pics said 1100/1500 1160/1560??


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the first couple pics said 1100/1500 1160/1560??


ah ye shizzers, my bad.

11** / 15** throughout

4.7 - gc clock 1160 / mem 1570


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> do all xfx cards have 7970 pcb's?
> 
> u can tell as for the left handed power port there are 6 points plus an extra 2 that arent used for the 7970's 8 pin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> most 7950s have this, its so they can use the same pcb on either but trim the 7950 down a bit!


my 7970 has a 6 pin with solder points for the other 2 on the PCB

"he who should not be named" that was in my previous comments.

for what i said i am sorry i was wrong, and it is my time of the month..... moody as hell.
i misread a sarcastic remark and.... well took it wrong.


----------



## d1nky

youll notice on most pcbs the (6+8pin) the solder points are there, itll be a waste of time and money to make 2 separate pcbs at the sake of a few missing solder traces, and well the gpu is trimmed as well on 7950s.

damn on my asus you could make out where the hotwire should go, but its missing.

tbh tempers have been a bit up lately. I got called a skinny wimp earlier, the irony is hilarious.

ill always back up someone that cant speak for themselves and don't care what gets said about me tbh!

personalities clash, that's life!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my 7970 has a 6 pin with solder points for the other 2 on the PCB
> 
> "he who should not be named" that was in my previous comments.
> 
> for what i said i am sorry i was wrong, and it is my time of the month..... moody as hell.
> i misread a sarcastic remark and.... well took it wrong.


well its good to admit these things, they probbly deserved it whoever it was


----------



## darkelixa

Using my mates i5 4670k and the gigabyte 770 gtx on the final fantasy benchmark i score usually in the 12,000 range on 1920x1080 with maximum settings selected. With the change over to the amd 8350 will the benchmark score the same or will the score be alot lower?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Using my mates i5 4670k and the gigabyte 770 gtx on the final fantasy benchmark i score usually in the 12,000 range on 1920x1080 with maximum settings selected. With the change over to the amd 8350 will the benchmark score the same or will the score be alot lower?


probably lower, as seen with other games. Intel has the advantage in gaming, due to high IPC. Amd Is at a disadvantage because most games cannot properly take advantage of the extra cpu cores.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Using my mates i5 4670k and the gigabyte 770 gtx on the final fantasy benchmark i score usually in the 12,000 range on 1920x1080 with maximum settings selected. With the change over to the amd 8350 will the benchmark score the same or will the score be alot lower?


seems thus far more GPU relative. I haven't seen much if any diff from CPU in the benchmarks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> seems thus far more GPU relative. I haven't seen much if any diff from CPU in the benchmarks.


This thread may be helpful
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404816/can-anyone-with-an-intel-3570k-3770k-or-similar-run-this-benchmark#post_20289739

edit : Worth noting that this is the " exploration" FF benchmark.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> youll notice on most pcbs the (6+8pin) the solder points are there, itll be a waste of time and money to make 2 separate pcbs at the sake of a few missing solder traces, and well the gpu is trimmed as well on 7950s.
> 
> damn on my asus you could make out where the hotwire should go, but its missing.
> 
> tbh tempers have been a bit up lately. I got called a skinny wimp earlier, the irony is hilarious.
> 
> ill always back up someone that cant speak for themselves and don't care what gets said about me tbh!
> 
> personalities clash, that's life!


So seeing the fireworks today I wanted to give the actual take. Granted Ranger was fun to have around, albeit he could be as moody as some. But from previous statements he made to other Intel users and how he so feverently backed AMD, he kind of dug his own hole here. Gotta say I have no interest in what he is doing with his Intel nor having that information ferried here. It doesn't belong in this thread just as I believe AMD boasting doesn't belong in Intel threads. No one has more honor than I and I see no defamation of character. It is his bed and he looks mighty snug in it.

That being said, seems there are a few that linger here that need to learn to be humble and understand what this thread is for. Arrogance and flaming should not be tolerated. It takes everything I got not to call out a few and say that by my honor I will not stand for it. But we all know of whom I speak and hopefully this can end here and the name Ranger can die within this thread so we can enjoy our FX 8350/8320s and the company of those that share in that enjoyment.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This thread may be helpful
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404816/can-anyone-with-an-intel-3570k-3770k-or-similar-run-this-benchmark#post_20289739
> 
> edit : Worth noting that this is the " exploration" FF benchmark.


I read the other that has all the benchmarks posted and it didn't seem huge between AMD and Intel when using the same GPU. Honest it was hard to tell given the scores. Seems this game might be a bit more level and interested in performing well.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2957#start=0#interval=20

Interesting eh? 5.9 ghz on water









Edit: not bad voltage either - http://valid.canardpc.com/fnp5xk


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2957#start=0#interval=20
> 
> Interesting eh? 5.9 ghz on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: not bad voltage either - http://valid.canardpc.com/fnp5xk


2 cores.... not 8.

he did get 5.6ghz on all 8 cores though with a 9.69 score in cinebench, ranked 1.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 2 cores.... not 8.
> 
> he did get 5.6ghz on all 8 cores though with a 9.69 score in cinebench, ranked 1.


Probably not many haswells that make it to 5.9 on water


----------



## piledragon

Quote:


> Probably not many haswells that make it to 5.9 on water wink.gif


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Hi all,

Interested if anyone has undervolted / underclocked an FX-8xxx series CPU before?

I am currently testing how low I can take my FX-8350 before it becomes unstable, I know with overclocking it's good for 4.6 at 1.44v in P95.

Running all 8 cores at 3.5 ghz (FX-8320 speeds without turbo boost) and have adjusted the vcore down to 1.2 is prime stable. Below are my settings, I have upped (set in BIOS), I have adjusted LLC to combat vdroop on my Sabertooth 990FX R1.







Going to get a Kill-A-Watt Electricity monitor today and check power draw under load.


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Interested if anyone has undervolted / underclocked an FX-8xxx series CPU before?
> 
> I am currently testing how low I can take my FX-8350 before it becomes unstable, I know with overclocking it's good for 4.6 at 1.44v in P95.
> 
> Running all 8 cores at 3.5 ghz (FX-8320 speeds without turbo boost) and have adjusted the vcore down to 1.2 is prime stable. Below are my settings, I have upped (set in BIOS), I have adjusted LLC to combat vdroop on my Sabertooth 990FX R1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get a Kill-A-Watt Electricity monitor today and check power draw under load.


I undervolted my CPU to 1.262v with LLC of 41% leaving vecore at 1.260 under max load. I can immediately tell that the processor runs cooler and consumes less energy than using 1.325. Prime stable for 1 hour with FSB and RAM OCed.


----------



## Chrisoldinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> I undervolted my CPU to 1.262v with LLC of 41% leaving vecore at 1.260 under max load. I can immediately tell that the processor runs cooler and consumes less energy than using 1.325. Prime stable for 1 hour with FSB and RAM OCed.


Thank you for the feedback, was this at stock settings with turbo enabled?


----------



## dartxxq

i am a new proud owner of fx 8320 but i have one problem, my stock cooler is so loud and i want to change it, but my case is LC Power Air Wing and max dimension for cooler is 150mm but but all good cooler are 160mm and more.
In my area only cooler available are Corsair Hydro Series H55 or Cooler Master GeminII M4, what do you tink what to buy, Cooler Master Hyper T4 is bigger 2.3mm and i am afraid that he is not fit to my case, his dimension is 128 x 44 x 152.3 mm and spec of my case is http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=437&L=1


----------



## process

woooo... dont think thats gunna be possible here. So far got a physics score of 8374








How on earth would I achieve that cause I cant clock card anymore... cpu clocking for better physics scores?
may have to get another card & cf em.. but heard its a huge pain in the ass with eyefinity


----------



## bond32

Clock the ram better... Ram has a big effect on physics. Best I've got so far is in the 9400 range but trident x comes Thurs, might get higher with it.


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisoldinho*
> 
> Thank you for the feedback, was this at stock settings with turbo enabled?


At first it was at stock settings, then playing with the FSB I went from 4.0 Ghz to.... 4.015, lol. APM and turbo are disabled.


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1169434

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898195

So finally got back my FX-8350 from rma from AMD, this thing is so much better than my last chip. Using less voltage for 5ghz for this chip compared to using more for 4.8ghz for my last chip which began to freeze on stock voltage, so had to rma it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Anyone having issues with HWinfo and their NB freq?



when i'm at stock settings, it fine. registers normal.

as soon as i load a stable profile, i get this pile of baloney...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Anyone having issues with HWinfo and their NB freq?
> 
> 
> 
> when i'm at stock settings, it fine. registers normal.
> 
> as soon as i load a stable profile, i get this pile of baloney...


yes i getit from time to time, not sur ewhat causes it though


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Anyone having issues with HWinfo and their NB freq?
> 
> 
> 
> when i'm at stock settings, it fine. registers normal.
> 
> as soon as i load a stable profile, i get this pile of baloney...


On my board if i enable Apm and HPC it does this. But using cool and quiet, c1e, and c6 core state does not drop the speed at all. Do you have any power savings on?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> On my board if i enable Apm and HPC it does this. But using cool and quiet, c1e, and c6 core state does not drop the speed at all. Do you have any power savings on?


nope no power savings.. no point here.. 9 cents kwh on peak hours.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope no power savings.. no point here.. 9 cents kwh on peak hours.


Only other thing i can thing of is if you are FSB overclocking and set it too 1600mhz for the cpu/nb and raise the FSB clock to get the new ram speed it will still say the original speed that it was in bios. So even if it was set too 1333mhz in bios and with the combination of FSB overclocking and say your ram is 1860mhz, well HWinfo64 will still say 1333mhz or what every it was set at in bios before the FSB overclock, even though its still running the higher speed.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope no power savings.. no point here.. 9 cents kwh on peak hours.


Wow.

Almost 21 cents kwh here


----------



## kahboom

Is this about average score for 5ghz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Is this about average score for 5ghz?


yes mate you are bang on


----------



## By-Tor

I'm OCing with FSB only and NB and HT follow the changes I make as they should

Should I clock them down close to stock or let them climb?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm OCing with FSB only and NB and HT follow the changes I make as they should
> 
> Should I clock them down close to stock or let them climb?


Just depends on you IMC on y our chip on what it can handle, closer to stock for higher overclocks is more stable or even dropping the ht to match the cpu/nb at 2200mhz, but if you have more than one card its better to leave the ht and cpu/nb up too higher clocks but it really depends on what your cpu can handle, and dialing in the voltage will take some time.


----------



## By-Tor

I'm only running one video card and was just wondering if it could hurt anything to let it climb so high. The HT was around 3300mhz...

Thanks


----------



## kahboom

Boards limits are 5.2GT for standard clock which is 2.6ghz but its double data rate like ram. But the FX xxxx chips come from a server part which was rated 6.4GT or 3.2ghz so why it was not set higher perhaps board limitation on just silicon at the time of production i don't know. But the higher you go the lower you will need to drop it, just watch the temps and try to keep it under 62c on the core temps. It would be nice to see a bench at that high at 5ghz plus, what are your temps now and what voltage is needed for cpu and cpu/nb and other settings on the board? Others have benched or run just under 3.0ghz i have never seen one over 5ghz and over 3.0ghz on the cpu/nb and ht so as long as temps are good why not give it a try.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Anyone having issues with HWinfo and their NB freq?
> 
> 
> 
> when i'm at stock settings, it fine. registers normal.
> 
> as soon as i load a stable profile, i get this pile of baloney...


Is that a bios overclock or are you using Ai?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is that a bios overclock or are you using Ai?


Bios.. i never touch or install that evil program..(ahem.. ai)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Only other thing i can thing of is if you are FSB overclocking and set it too 1600mhz for the cpu/nb and raise the FSB clock to get the new ram speed it will still say the original speed that it was in bios. So even if it was set too 1333mhz in bios and with the combination of FSB overclocking and say your ram is 1860mhz, well HWinfo64 will still say 1333mhz or what every it was set at in bios before the FSB overclock, even though its still running the higher speed.


so that would be a HWinfo bug, not anything wrong with my rig...

i'll try a simple multi OC see what it gives me.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Boards limits are 5.2GT for standard clock which is 2.6ghz but its double data rate like ram. But the FX xxxx chips come from a server part which was rated 6.4GT or 3.2ghz so why it was not set higher perhaps board limitation on just silicon at the time of production i don't know. But the higher you go the lower you will need to drop it, just watch the temps and try to keep it under 62c on the core temps. It would be nice to see a bench at that high at 5ghz plus, what are your temps now and what voltage is needed for cpu and cpu/nb and other settings on the board? Others have benched or run just under 3.0ghz i have never seen one over 5ghz and over 3.0ghz on the cpu/nb and ht so as long as temps are good why not give it a try.


Right now it's running at 4.8ghz on 1.46v and the cpu/nb is at 1.26v. After 1 hour of prime at a ambient room temp of 26c it stopped at 57c and didn't climb any higher.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what do you guys think.....
> 
> i would say FX can do quadfire without issue ..... dont believe me look at the GPU usage....
> 
> 
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/
> very bottom says scoring... i think this pc should be able to run at least semi high settings lol
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it wasn't gpu usage but output that didn't scale with tri/quad gpus on am3 platforms.
> 
> theres a massive review somewhere (ill find it) that took months and used quite a selection of hardware and confirmed cpu/gpu scaling.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6934/choosing-a-gaming-cpu-single-multigpu-at-1440p/2
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/crossfire-sli-scaling-bottleneck,3471-11.html
> 
> not sure if the anandtech one was the big one tbh
Click to expand...

It scales wonderfully, a common misnomer....or intentional disinformation







ALL four GPU's working @ 99%


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> yes sir


use the avx version of ibt and run it for 20 runs.. the version you are using wont tell you if you are truely stable.. also the avx version should put a better perspective of temps and 20 runs to make sure the water is saturated.. if you pass that then you are good s orry for the delay


----------



## Durvelle27

How can I tell if a 8350 is a good clocker


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> How can I tell if a 8350 is a good clocker


Hitting 5ghz with 1.5v or lower.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> How can I tell if a 8350 is a good clocker


clock it lol... umm whats the vid and what voltage does it take at 4.9


----------



## Durvelle27

I'm looking at one don't know how high it can clock buy it can do 4.4GHz @1.375v


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm looking at one don't know how high it can clock buy it can do 4.4GHz @1.375v


That is about normal.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> That is about normal.


He said it could do 5GHz at 1.55v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> He said it could do 5GHz at 1.55v


that is normal too, well i do 5ghz at that


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> that is normal too, well i do 5ghz at that


Hey Gerty

I have to do about 1.55v on 4.8 because of the sexy Vdroop my board has.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hey Gerty
> 
> I have to do about 1.55v on 4.8 because of the sexy Vdroop my board has.


ah well

your gfx card makes up for it lol

ill swap u my cpu for your gfx card


----------



## bond32

May need to play around with it some more, but I cannot get anything over 5.2 ghz stable enough for benches. How much voltage did it take for you guys?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> May need to play around with it some more, but I cannot get anything over 5.2 ghz stable enough for benches. How much voltage did it take for you guys?


i can do 5.2ghz at 1.60 irrc

but 5.3 and over and im looking at 1.65+


----------



## Durvelle27

My current 8320 needs 1.56v for 4.8GHz


----------



## gertruude

IM gonna explain a little scenario....have any of you guys experienced this??


Spoiler: Warning: missus alert!



Its when i realised i just bricked my shiny new gfx card....and a convo with the missus........

"Whats up with you"

"Nothing love"(high pitched voice)

"Don't nothing me, i know that look"

"Look?"

"yeah, like when you blew your sisters pc up that time look"

"christ, aren't you ever gona let that drop"

"So whats wrong"

"i think ive just broke my new gfx card"

"Explicit Minute" " How the f did u do that"

"You wouldnt understand"

" f try me" losing her rag

"well i couldnt overclock it much so i did like i did before with my old cards to find, what u call flashing a modded bios....to try and make it run faster and be better than what it is"

"so if u did it before how did u f it up"

"well i didnt really know what i was doing with this card as its an ati and ive only had nvidia"

"so u f telling me you spent nearly £200 on a new f card and u f it up because you havent done it before"

"i told you you wouldnt understand"

She throws a dicky fit then she comes to me and says i better sort it out or else......what ever tht meant









then i found the fixes and sorted it









now she watches me like a hawk


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IM gonna explain a little scenario....have any of you guys experienced this??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: missus alert!
> 
> 
> 
> Its when i realised i just bricked my shiny new gfx card....and a convo with the missus........
> 
> "Whats up with you"
> 
> "Nothing love"(high pitched voice)
> 
> "Don't nothing me, i know that look"
> 
> "Look?"
> 
> "yeah, like when you blew your sisters pc up that time look"
> 
> "christ, aren't you ever gona let that drop"
> 
> "So whats wrong"
> 
> "i think ive just broke my new gfx card"
> 
> "Explicit Minute" " How the f did u do that"
> 
> "You wouldnt understand"
> 
> " f try me" losing her rag
> 
> "well i couldnt overclock it much so i did like i did before with my old cards to find, what u call flashing a modded bios....to try and make it run faster and be better than what it is"
> 
> "so if u did it before how did u f it up"
> 
> "well i didnt really know what i was doing with this card as its an ati and ive only had nvidia"
> 
> "so u f telling me you spent nearly £200 on a new f card and u f it up because you havent done it before"
> 
> "i told you you wouldnt understand"
> 
> She throws a dicky fit then she comes to me and says i better sort it out or else......what ever tht meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i found the fixes and sorted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now she watches me like a hawk


this is why i'm thankful anything technical i say to my GF goes over her head. as long as she has her farmville i'm ok.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is why i'm thankful anything technical i say to my GF goes over her head. as long as she has her farmville i'm ok.


farmville lol my missus is obsessed too.....i asked her once if i could try overclocking her cpu under watercooling and she wouldnt let me

her excuse was "if u mess it up i can't play farmville"


----------



## Devildog83

I'm with Flail, the less She understands the better for me. It's also why I built a Man-Cave. She can't be watching over me.









I just bought this today for $208.00


Gonna be fun.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I'm with Flail, the less She understands the better for me. It's also why I built a Man-Cave. She can't be watching over me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this today for $208.00
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun.


nice!

i'm holding out for a ref 7970.. i know my store can still get em,the questions is always when..


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I'm with Flail, the less She understands the better for me. It's also why I built a Man-Cave. She can't be watching over me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this today for $208.00
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun.


whered u get it?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> whered u get it?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131501R


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nice!
> 
> i'm holding out for a ref 7970.. i know my store can still get em,the questions is always when..


This is me holding out for the 7990 Devil, a stop-gap so to speak.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This is me holding out for the 7990 Devil, a stop-gap so to speak.


still can't justify that much on a GPU. so next in line is 7970 then the 7990 when its successor eventually comes out and its more affordable


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> still can't justify that much on a GPU. so next in line is 7970 then the 7990 when its successor eventually comes out and its more affordable


Ya, me 3.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I'm with Flail, the less She understands the better for me. It's also why I built a Man-Cave. She can't be watching over me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this today for $208.00
> 
> 
> Gonna be fun.


ouch for 200$ i would have picked up a 7950. the 7870's are nice, but when you compare them to a 7950 they loose a lot of value. The Powercolor Devil cards are nice though. If i were to stick with air cooling, then they are awesome. I however water cool so those big nice fancy air coolers are just wasted.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> ouch for 200$ i would have picked up a 7950. the 7870's are nice, but when you compare them to a 7950 they loose a lot of value. The Powercolor Devil cards are nice though. If i were to stick with air cooling, then they are awesome. I however water cool so those big nice fancy air coolers are just wasted.


He mentioned that he would rather have a quality 7870 rather than a crap 7950. That said, Sapphire 7950's are about 210 now on newegg.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Boards limits are 5.2GT for standard clock which is 2.6ghz but its double data rate like ram. But the FX xxxx chips come from a server part which was rated 6.4GT or 3.2ghz so why it was not set higher perhaps board limitation on just silicon at the time of production i don't know. But the higher you go the lower you will need to drop it, just watch the temps and try to keep it under 62c on the core temps. It would be nice to see a bench at that high at 5ghz plus, what are your temps now and what voltage is needed for cpu and cpu/nb and other settings on the board? Others have benched or run just under 3.0ghz i have never seen one over 5ghz and over 3.0ghz on the cpu/nb and ht so as long as temps are good why not give it a try.


it is not that hard working on 3900 ht and 5ghz heat was messing me up thinking about putting gpus to all parallel but my new pumps should help + i am finally adding my vrms to my cpu in parallel .... need to get a dram block ( for looks and use as another parallel line to increase flow to my cpu )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It scales wonderfully, a common misnomer....or intentional disinformation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL four GPU's working @ 99%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> May need to play around with it some more, but I cannot get anything over 5.2 ghz stable enough for benches. How much voltage did it take for you guys?


!1.7~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IM gonna explain a little scenario....have any of you guys experienced this??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: missus alert!
> 
> 
> 
> Its when i realised i just bricked my shiny new gfx card....and a convo with the missus........
> 
> "Whats up with you"
> 
> "Nothing love"(high pitched voice)
> 
> "Don't nothing me, i know that look"
> 
> "Look?"
> 
> "yeah, like when you blew your sisters pc up that time look"
> 
> "christ, aren't you ever gona let that drop"
> 
> "So whats wrong"
> 
> "i think ive just broke my new gfx card"
> 
> "Explicit Minute" " How the f did u do that"
> 
> "You wouldnt understand"
> 
> " f try me" losing her rag
> 
> "well i couldnt overclock it much so i did like i did before with my old cards to find, what u call flashing a modded bios....to try and make it run faster and be better than what it is"
> 
> "so if u did it before how did u f it up"
> 
> "well i didnt really know what i was doing with this card as its an ati and ive only had nvidia"
> 
> "so u f telling me you spent nearly £200 on a new f card and u f it up because you havent done it before"
> 
> "i told you you wouldnt understand"
> 
> She throws a dicky fit then she comes to me and says i better sort it out or else......what ever tht meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i found the fixes and sorted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now she watches me like a hawk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is why i'm thankful anything technical i say to my GF goes over her head. as long as she has her farmville i'm ok.


my wife does not care... she supports me though so that is awesome. she just want me to be happy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This is me holding out for the 7990 Devil, a stop-gap so to speak.


congrats man

god i have never been this worried about lightning. there have been 13 strikes ( meaning to ground ) in the last 5 min all close to my house......2 so close i saw them out my window
feel bad for my neighbors ( i spelled that right gertie )

please guys there is no proof vishara likes ht and cpu/nb to match.... period

also check out my new upgrades !~ *just noticed the new icons on the ocn nice *


Spoiler: to see how it is piped.... you will just need to wait!





i hate to say this but i have to admit the block is very sexay in RL .... pics dont do it justice install sucked though. they should of cut and preapplied the thermal pads imo. also you loose the passive cooling on the blocks in the back.... may be building a custom blocks for the rear of the vrms ..... depending on if they need it imo


----------



## Devildog83

It's a stop gap to the 7990 Devil. With the ability to clock this so high I don't loose much to the low end 7950's and I can't help it but I love the looks of it. Plus for games I play on my 47 in. 3D LED TV so it all looks good anyhow. Heck my 7770 plays a lot of games on high settings with my 8350 set-up. I know I would get better bench's and maybe a bit better in games but what the heck.


----------



## bond32

Yeah, sorry devil, but you should have spent that on a 7950 imo. Sapphire is as good as it gets. I'd take a sapphire over powercolor any day.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, sorry devil, but you should have spent that on a 7950 imo. Sapphire is as good as it gets. I'd take a sapphire over powercolor any day.


I understand bud but if I don't like it I can sell it and use up my X-Mas clout to get a 7970. I like to be unique plus I don't find too many folks saying Powercolor is crap.

P. S. I do appreciate the opinions but I will be 52 this month and I have a habit of doing what I want irregardless of what people think.


----------



## Devildog83

MegaMan, I hope you have good surge protectors. Stay safe.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I understand bud but if I don't like it I can sell it and use up my X-Mas clout to get a 7970. I like to be unique plus I don't find too many folks saying Powercolor is crap.
> 
> P. S. I do appreciate the opinions but I will be 52 this month and I have a habit of doing what I want irregardless of what people think.


lol me too.... and i am only 29
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> MegaMan, I hope you have good surge protectors. Stay safe.


sure do ... good insurance too lol seems to of stopped.... raining cats and dogs.... then nothing..... 1 second later.... thats why i love CO


----------



## Devildog83

I forgot to mention, if you take off the $30 I would have had to spend for a back-plate shipped which I would have had to buy with the 7950 it makes this card actually $178 and the maybe the fastest 7870 there is.


----------



## d1nky

at the gpu scaling thing, ive seen the reviews and screenshots, also seen others argue about it, had it proven to me etc etc....

you could have 4 gpus on either intel or amd and get all 4 to hit 99% usage with high res/settings, but the difference is performance/fps output

it can be proven when you take a single or dual gpu, use a rubbish 2/4core processor and then swap it for an 8core... theres a difference in performance and usage will hit 99% (weak cpu -dependant on the settings/res)

better mobos/cpus produce better graphics performance

I would ask this, if you were to offer advice on someone building a complete new rig, they had 4 gfx cards. would you say buy a 990fx platform or intel (3770k etc) platform?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> at the gpu scaling thing, ive seen the reviews and screenshots, also seen others argue about it, had it proven to me etc etc....
> 
> you could have 4 gpus on either intel or amd and get all 4 to hit 99% usage with high res/settings, but the difference is performance/fps output
> 
> it can be proven when you take a single or dual gpu, use a rubbish 2/4core processor and then swap it for an 8core... theres a difference in performance and usage will hit 99% (weak cpu -dependant on the settings/res)
> 
> better mobos/cpus produce better graphics performance
> 
> I would ask this, if you were to offer advice on someone building a complete new rig, they had 4 gfx cards. would you say buy a 990fx platform or intel (3770k etc) platform?


if they have the money.

2011 platform.

no question.

in all honesty i really doubt there is much difference in scaling on a good amd and a good intel


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> at the gpu scaling thing, ive seen the reviews and screenshots, also seen others argue about it, had it proven to me etc etc....
> 
> you could have 4 gpus on either intel or amd and get all 4 to hit 99% usage with high res/settings, but the difference is performance/fps output
> 
> it can be proven when you take a single or dual gpu, use a rubbish 2/4core processor and then swap it for an 8core... theres a difference in performance and usage will hit 99% (weak cpu -dependant on the settings/res)
> 
> better mobos/cpus produce better graphics performance
> 
> I would ask this, if you were to offer advice on someone building a complete new rig, they had 4 gfx cards. would you say buy a 990fx platform or intel (3770k etc) platform?


And I think you miss the point and what thread you are in. Most in here are pure AMD players, point simple. Doesn't matter if an Intel would have given in all likelihood very little actual difference, we buy AMD and live AMD. This thread is for those that do and so we can band together and get performance out of our AMDs to their limit. Even my 7770CF gives me ample enjoyment in games and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And I think you miss the point and what thread you are in. Most in here are pure AMD players, point simple. Doesn't matter if an Intel would have given in all likelihood very little actual difference, we buy AMD and live AMD. This thread is for those that do and so we can band together and get performance out of our AMDs to their limit. Even my 7770CF gives me ample enjoyment in games and I wouldn't have it any other way.


Speak for yourself... Honestly i'm disappointed my 8350 as overclocked as it is, still is no where to compete with a similar intel rig. Yeah it would cost more, maybe $100-$150, but that performance boost would have been worth it to me.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Speak for yourself... Honestly i'm disappointed my 8350 as overclocked as it is, still is no where to compete with a similar intel rig. Yeah it would cost more, maybe $100-$150, but that performance boost would have been worth it to me.


I agree with you somehow. As of now, I actually looooveee my full AMD rig. But I just feel that there is a big void whenever I compare it to a similar Intel rig, and as much as I want to make the switch, I don't really think I'll be able to afford it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Speak for yourself... Honestly i'm disappointed my 8350 as overclocked as it is, still is no where to compete with a similar intel rig. Yeah it would cost more, maybe $100-$150, but that performance boost would have been worth it to me.


And again you miss the point as well. This is an AMD owners club, so it is reasonable to assume (and many have spoken of it here) that a great deal here only buy AMD. Fact that performance you speak of is negligible in real world. Sure if all you do is bench maybe you would notice. And honestly compared to similar Intel rig AMD does quite well. Even hanging with far more expensive Intels. You have to remember that most of Intels, not all, performance lead comes from the software not hardware aka: instruction sets and compilers. With the consoles that will change, albeit slowly at first, but it will change. And you have to be impressed with AMD having far less funds, working on a less efficient tier and still managing to hang with Intel. It has even come out that AMD kabini in laptops is far more power efficient than Intels for now. Gotta love HSA.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> at the gpu scaling thing, ive seen the reviews and screenshots, also seen others argue about it, had it proven to me etc etc....
> 
> you could have 4 gpus on either intel or amd and get all 4 to hit 99% usage with high res/settings, but the difference is performance/fps output
> 
> it can be proven when you take a single or dual gpu, use a rubbish 2/4core processor and then swap it for an 8core... theres a difference in performance and usage will hit 99% (weak cpu -dependant on the settings/res)
> 
> better mobos/cpus produce better graphics performance
> 
> I would ask this, if you were to offer advice on someone building a complete new rig, they had 4 gfx cards. would you say buy a 990fx platform or intel (3770k etc) platform?


Neither... I'd say 2011 because you obviously have a ton of money to burn at that point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And I think you miss the point and what thread you are in. Most in here are pure AMD players, point simple. Doesn't matter if an Intel would have given in all likelihood very little actual difference, we buy AMD and live AMD. This thread is for those that do and so we can band together and get performance out of our AMDs to their limit. Even my 7770CF gives me ample enjoyment in games and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself... Honestly i'm disappointed my 8350 as overclocked as it is, still is no where to compete with a similar intel rig. Yeah it would cost more, maybe $100-$150, but that performance boost would have been worth it to me.
Click to expand...

"Meh"

I actually _have_ both Intel and AMD based rigs, and more than one of each. I'll take the 8-core.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> at the gpu scaling thing, ive seen the reviews and screenshots, also seen others argue about it, had it proven to me etc etc....
> 
> you could have 4 gpus on either intel or amd and get all 4 to hit 99% usage with high res/settings, but the difference is performance/fps output
> 
> it can be proven when you take a single or dual gpu, use a rubbish 2/4core processor and then swap it for an 8core... theres a difference in performance and usage will hit 99% (weak cpu -dependant on the settings/res)
> 
> better mobos/cpus produce better graphics performance
> 
> I would ask this, if you were to offer advice on someone building a complete new rig, they had 4 gfx cards. would you say buy a 990fx platform or intel (3770k etc) platform?


i would tell him the same thing i tell most people.buy what suits you best, and what you can use and what you can afford
as for me i would still go amd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Speak for yourself... Honestly i'm disappointed my 8350 as overclocked as it is, still is no where to compete with a similar intel rig. Yeah it would cost more, maybe $100-$150, but that performance boost would have been worth it to me.


meh i can make ( or pay someone to make







) software that tells me my amd rig is 1million times better then an intel. would i buy into it, no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Neither... I'd say 2011 because you obviously have a ton of money to burn at that point.
> "Meh"
> 
> I actually _have_ both Intel and AMD based rigs, and more than one of each. I'll take the 8-core.


this
ill take the 8 core. and guess what.... i did that and went quad fire


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And again you miss the point as well. This is an AMD owners club, so it is reasonable to assume (and many have spoken of it here) that a great deal here only buy AMD. Fact that performance you speak of is negligible in real world. Sure if all you do is bench maybe you would notice. And honestly compared to similar Intel rig AMD does quite well. Even hanging with far more expensive Intels. You have to remember that most of Intels, not all, performance lead comes from the software not hardware aka: instruction sets and compilers. With the consoles that will change, albeit slowly at first, but it will change. And you have to be impressed with AMD having far less funds, working on a less efficient tier and still managing to hang with Intel. It has even come out that AMD kabini in laptops is far more power efficient than Intels for now. Gotta love HSA.


The question was asked if you would more less choose intel or amd with the same gpu's... I basically said intel. How am I missing his point? And your argument is that the reason intel is doing well in performance is because the software is coded as such? Still waiting on this coding to be in favor for AMD as you say its coming... Likely by then an entire new generation of Intel cpu's will be out which will benefit from said coding...

I'm not unhappy with my setup, in fact im quite pleased with it. But it pains me knowing how much better intel consistently performs in a similar setup. I went into this to overclock and squeeze every ounce of performance I could, yet its no where near intel capability.

/rant off.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey could somebody Do or Direct me to a FX 8350 running All 3 tests of Cinebench 11.5 64 Bit? Thanks

4Ghz and 4.8-5.0Ghz runs please


----------



## Durquavian

Open GL is around 85 fps on mine. Ram is 1600


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Open GL is around 85 fps on mine. Ram is 1600


Okay that's at 4.1, care to do it again at your current 4.8? Can you go higher on the OC?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The question was asked if you would more less choose intel or amd with the same gpu's... I basically said intel. How am I missing his point? And your argument is that the reason intel is doing well in performance is because the software is coded as such? Still waiting on this coding to be in favor for AMD as you say its coming... Likely by then an entire new generation of Intel cpu's will be out which will benefit from said coding...
> 
> I'm not unhappy with my setup, in fact im quite pleased with it. But it pains me knowing how much better intel consistently performs in a similar setup. I went into this to overclock and squeeze every ounce of performance I could, yet its no where near intel capability.
> 
> /rant off.


Ok then I will spell it out. This is not the thread to be debating Intel vs AMD, leave that trash/flame bait crap in the other threads. I also would say don't go singing the praises of AMD in an Intel thread, it doesn't belong there either. Now if you wish to discuss how to get performance out of 4 GPUs on an AMD platform then lets discuss it. But if it is just to bash AMDs possibilities then I say you are in the wrong thread. And to be honest, not sure how you are at the conclusion that your 8350 loses to comparable Intels, but it doesn't. The direct competition is the 3570k and the 8350 beats it. The 3770k is just a tick better than the 8350 but they are a bit more on par. The 4770k is a bit better and the 3960k/x or whatever it is, is even better than that. But what I have found is it is more of a software coding in a lot of instances more than hardware. If it was infact hardware then AMD wouldn't win one bench. It has been proven that when optimized AMD can even outperform Intels higher CPUs in a fair amount of benches/processes. But I do agree that Intel has the upper hand, but that does not mean that touting the superiority of Intel, baseless or not, belongs in this thread ever. I see enough of that in the 9590 threads, don't need to see or debate it here.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Okay that's at 4.1, care to do it again at your current 4.8? Can you go higher on the OC?


Sorry should have said those ar at 4.8ghz doesn't show guess it has to do with FSB OCing. And its the top left numbers the bottom is a host of different speeds. I think the 1.3 was at 4.96ghz.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok then I will spell it out. This is not the thread to be debating Intel vs AMD, leave that trash/flame bait crap in the other threads. I also would say don't go singing the praises of AMD in an Intel thread, it doesn't belong there either. Now if you wish to discuss how to get performance out of 4 GPUs on an AMD platform then lets discuss it. But if it is just to bash AMDs possibilities then I say you are in the wrong thread. And to be honest, not sure how you are at the conclusion that your 8350 loses to *comparable Intels, but it doesn't. The direct competition is the 3570k and the 8350 beats it. The 3770k is just a tick better than the 8350 but they are a bit more on par. The 4770k is a bit better and the 3960k/x or whatever it is, is even better than that*. But what I have found is it is more of a software coding in a lot of instances more than hardware. If it was infact hardware then AMD wouldn't win one bench. It has been proven that when optimized AMD can even outperform Intels higher CPUs in a fair amount of benches/processes. But I do agree that Intel has the upper hand, but that does not mean that touting the superiority of Intel, baseless or not, belongs in this thread ever. I see enough of that in the 9590 threads, don't need to see or debate it here.


1. I wasn't "bashing" anyone. I said I was disappointed with my performance comparatively speaking.

2. Bit hypocritical of you don't you think? You get all uptight about "bashing this" and "comparing x to y STOP OMG"... Then you proceed to compare AMD to Intel, then Intel to Intel.

Just pointing that out there. Have fun with that.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 1. I wasn't "bashing" anyone. I said I was disappointed with my performance comparatively speaking.
> 
> 2. Bit hypocritical of you don't you think? You get all uptight about "bashing this" and "comparing x to y STOP OMG"... Then you proceed to compare AMD to Intel, then Intel to Intel.
> 
> Just pointing that out there. Have fun with that.


So you have the time to bold some of my remarks but not the time to comprehend. Original point was not directed at you any way but you felt the need to add to the already negative nature. As far as comparing, I was trying to ascertain your position and how you came to the conclusion. Now if you wish to debate that then so be it, but to make a baseless assumption (seeing how you gave no reference for the remark) does nothing more than to flame. but again lets try this.

In general:

1: touting or singing Intel's praises does not belong in this thread ( check name of thread )

2: If one has an issue with their AMD FX chip then that is the reason for the thread so other owners can help either achieve the performance you desire or to solidify that it is the expected outcome.

There 2 separate points and the protocol. I am not against comparing your results to Intel but a little reference point goes a long way to understanding your position. My assertion 3570k<8350<3770K<4770k has been accepted by both sides as fact of _general_ performance. Now if you are only after specific needs and the performance associated with that, then again a reference point is needed.

With that good night. Will have to pick this up in the morning.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Okay that's at 4.1, care to do it again at your current 4.8? Can you go higher on the OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry should have said those ar at 4.8ghz doesn't show guess it has to do with FSB OCing. And its the top left numbers the bottom is a host of different speeds. I think the 1.3 was at 4.96ghz.
Click to expand...

So your pic shows what 4.96Ghz is on a 8350?


----------



## dmfree88

AMD guido here LOL


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey could somebody Do or Direct me to a FX 8350 running All 3 tests of Cinebench 11.5 64 Bit? Thanks
> 
> 4Ghz and 4.8-5.0Ghz runs please




From a bench for another thread I did awhile back at 5Ghz. Don't have the OpenGL bench though


----------



## Mega Man

sigh another bump in the road. my fittings on my vrm block. too tall. that is what i was afraid of but i think i have a solution. just gonna take some time
thinking about it maybe i should make a rebuild log .... lol


----------



## ebduncan

I have a 3770k system and a 8320 system. To those saying They would take the 8 core Amd system over a Intel system your smoking crack, or just don't care for overall performance.

I hate to ruin your day but this is the truth. To make matters worse I have a I7 3610qm laptop which scores over 6 points in cinebench 11.5. This laptop fits inside a 35 watt TDP. I also have a A10-5757m laptop which is currently AMD'S top of the line, it scores 2.5 in Cinebench and uses the same 35 watts. Now the A10 has better graphics, but the cpu side of things is fiercely dominated by Intel. Truth is my I7 3610qm laptop will compete with a FX 8150 desktop and beat it ,is absurd.

There are very few cases where the FX processors beat the I7's, and with Haswell that has pretty much been erased. The only Strength of the Fx processors is Virtual machines.

I love AMD, and I will always pick a AMD part over a Intel part, but its coming to the point where it is just pure dumb to pick the AMD part. Steam roller is literally AMD's Last hope in the laptop/desktop markets.

Beyond that its consoles, mobile, server, and niche products.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey could somebody Do or Direct me to a FX 8350 running All 3 tests of Cinebench 11.5 64 Bit? Thanks
> 
> 4Ghz and 4.8-5.0Ghz runs please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a bench for another thread I did awhile back at 5Ghz. Don't have the OpenGL bench though
Click to expand...

Well the scores are good, if i am lucky enough to hit 5Ghz on my 8350. What are my chances? Would a *Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler* cut it or a H80 or higher?

Would a 8320 even hit 5Ghz or is the 8350 better for that and worth the extra $20-$40?

Sorry if this all has been answered, direct me to the posts or just Re-Reply them. I am literally 2MM away from grabbing a 83xx so yeah!


----------



## bond32

Careful there, you said "Intel" in this thread which apparently sets people off big.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I have a 3770k system and a 8320 system. To those saying They would take the 8 core Amd system over a Intel system your smoking crack, or just don't care for overall performance.
> 
> I hate to ruin your day but this is the truth. To make matters worse I have a I7 3610qm laptop which scores over 6 points in cinebench 11.5. This laptop fits inside a 35 watt TDP. I also have a A10-5757m laptop which is currently AMD'S top of the line, it scores 2.5 in Cinebench and uses the same 35 watts. Now the A10 has better graphics, but the cpu side of things is fiercely dominated by Intel. Truth is my I7 3610qm laptop will compete with a FX 8150 desktop and beat it ,is absurd.
> 
> There are very few cases where the FX processors beat the I7's, and with Haswell that has pretty much been erased. The only Strength of the Fx processors is Virtual machines.
> 
> I love AMD, and I will always pick a AMD part over a Intel part, but its coming to the point where it is just pure dumb to pick the AMD part. Steam roller is literally AMD's Last hope in the laptop/desktop markets.
> 
> Beyond that its consoles, mobile, server, and niche products.


That's cute. Go tell it to someone who cares.

If that sounds harsh, then good. You obviously have zero concept of price/performance at all (How much did that 3610qm laptop cost you again? The CPU alone retails for $378) , don't understand the benefits of getting more than 16 PCI-e lanes (Quick tip: Sound card + SLI), Haven't figured out there's more to life than benchmarks (IE, encoding), never used/compiled linux (Things compiled for PD are far faster than on Windows), or really done anything.

Or were you unaware of these downsides of going intel and ways AMD wins?

But ya, we're smoking crack alright. And so are all the people in this thread who came from intel and said they thought the 8350 they just got felt snappier. They're all smoking crack too. But not you, noooo, you're the only one with a clear head in the entire room.









Get off it, and quit the doom saying. If you're going to put intel on a pedestal without looking at the rust in the corners, I can direct you to plenty of places you'll be praised for that. Where you even got the idea that AMD is feeling the pain compared to a year or two ago I don't know, but you have no idea what the market looks like now if you think Steamroller is their "last hope". I can't even read that without laughing it's such a uninformed comment.









Oh by the way, the i7-3610QM is a 45w TDP part.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's cute. Go tell it to someone who cares.
> 
> If that sounds harsh, then good. You obviously have zero concept of price/performance at all (How much did that 3610qm laptop cost you again? The CPU alone retails for $378) , don't understand the benefits of getting more than 16 PCI-e lanes (Quick tip: Sound card + SLI), Haven't figured out there's more to life than benchmarks (IE, encoding), never used/compiled linux (Things compiled for PD are far faster than on Windows), or really done anything.
> 
> Or were you unaware of these downsides of going intel and ways AMD wins?
> 
> But ya, we're smoking crack alright. And so are all the people in this thread who came from intel and said they thought the 8350 they just got felt snappier. They're all smoking crack too. But not you, noooo, you're the only one with a clear head in the entire room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off it, and quit the doom saying. If you're going to put intel on a pedestal without looking at the rust in the corners, I can direct you to plenty of places you'll be praised for that. Where you even got the idea that AMD is feeling the pain compared to a year or two ago I don't know, but you have no idea what the market looks like now if you think Steamroller is their "last hope". I can't even read that without laughing it's such a uninformed comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, the i7-3610QM is a 45w TDP part.


I said " or just don't care for overall performance." I mentioned nothing of price. If you wish to argue about price vs performance. How about you factor in energy costs and the extra cash you will spend on a power supply.

I paid 899 for the laptop, with a geforce 630gt graphics card 17" screen and a 1 tb hard drive, beats audio. You got me on the Tdp, I thought it was a 35 watt part. Either way a 45 watt TDP beats a 125 TDP AMD 8 core FX 8150. I made this purchase almost a year ago as well.

I am not going to argue with you. Like Bond32 said I mentioned Intel, in a AMD thread. I cannot show you the light, you must see it and believe in it yourself.

I own Amd products, I am not saying they are completely bad. They fill a VERY niche market.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well the scores are good, if i am lucky enough to hit 5Ghz on my 8350. What are my chances? Would a *Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler* cut it or a H80 or higher?
> 
> Would a 8320 even hit 5Ghz or is the 8350 better for that and worth the extra $20-$40?
> 
> Sorry if this all has been answered, direct me to the posts or just Re-Reply them. I am literally 2MM away from grabbing a 83xx so yeah!


Not too sure about that prolimatech, but the H80 might marginally cut it for 5Ghz. Prolly best to go with a H100i, Swiftech H220 or higher. If you wanna do air then the noctua NH-D14 would be your best bet.

Personally, I would spend the extra money on the FX 8350 since it is binned higher than the 8320, which if you did not get a bad chip, can do 5Ghz at anywhere between 1.48v to 1.52v(thereabouts).


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well the scores are good, if i am lucky enough to hit 5Ghz on my 8350. What are my chances? Would a *Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler* cut it or a H80 or higher?
> 
> Would a 8320 even hit 5Ghz or is the 8350 better for that and worth the extra $20-$40?
> 
> Sorry if this all has been answered, direct me to the posts or just Re-Reply them. I am literally 2MM away from grabbing a 83xx so yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure about that prolimatech, but the H80 might marginally cut it for 5Ghz. Prolly best to go with a H100i, Swiftech H220 or higher. If you wanna do air then the noctua NH-D14 would be your best bet.
> 
> Personally, I would spend the extra money on the FX 8350 since it is binned higher than the 8320, which if you did not get a bad chip, can do 5Ghz at anywhere between 1.48v to 1.52v(thereabouts).
Click to expand...

I guess i could try my luck with the Pro then sale and get a WCer if need be. Trying to save money when i can.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I guess i could try my luck with the Pro then sale and get a WCer if need be. Trying to save money when i can.


I guess the prolimatech should be sufficient for overclocking the 8350 to say, 4.6-4.8Ghz? Also depends on your case airflow and ambient temps in your room.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I said " or just don't care for overall performance." I mentioned nothing of price. If you wish to argue about price vs performance. How about you factor in energy costs and the extra cash you will spend on a power supply.
> 
> I paid 899 for the laptop, with a geforce 630gt graphics card 17" screen and a 1 tb hard drive, beats audio. You got me on the Tdp, I thought it was a 35 watt part. Either way a 45 watt TDP beats a 125 TDP AMD 8 core FX 8150. I made this purchase almost a year ago as well.
> 
> I am not going to argue with you. Like Bond32 said I mentioned Intel, in a AMD thread. I cannot show you the light, you must see it and believe in it yourself.
> 
> I own Amd products, I am not saying they are completely bad. They fill a VERY niche market.


Not trying to jump into this argument.. I do have to say that beats audio is 80% gimmick yeah better than a lot but nothing absolutely amazing..

energy becomes mute when you encode video.. and I should mention that 1TB HDD's are dirt cheap prolly a 5400rpm one correct?

Should also mention that the cost that you save getting amd over intel will allow you to purchase an SSD which brings performance way up compared to a 5400rpm HDD

Just sayin


----------



## gertruude

hey guys

Any of you know of any fast file recovery programs that are free

i got recuva but it says it takes 5hours for what i want it to do lol


----------



## Art385

Prolimtech should get him to 4.8 if chip is fairly decent


----------



## d1nky

man I thought there was going to be a civilicized discussion, I only was picking on the multi-gpu thing.

thanks megaman ya actually answered decently, all tests ive seen show a PLX mobo paired with 3770k or higher wins out right.

AMD is fun for overclocking, you can literally rape their products and they live. but my next build is more than likely going to be a 3770k to see what the fuss is about (and to bench it to bits on intel insurance)

theres no escaping the performance difference on intels higher threaded chips, If i were to do some heavy VMs/encoding or editing id likely pick one of these.

I mainly surf the web, game and bench, so its ok for me

btw when comparing performance of AMD we're talking AMD no matter what its compared to, I haven't any bias so I don't get flamed by it.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I have a 3770k system and a 8320 system. To those saying They would take the 8 core Amd system over a Intel system your smoking crack, or just don't care for overall performance.
> 
> I hate to ruin your day but this is the truth. To make matters worse I have a I7 3610qm laptop which scores over 6 points in *cinebench 11.5*. This laptop fits inside a 35 watt TDP. I also have a A10-5757m laptop which is currently AMD'S top of the line, it scores 2.5 in Cinebench and uses the same 35 watts. Now the A10 has better graphics, but the cpu side of things is fiercely dominated by Intel. Truth is my I7 3610qm laptop will compete with a FX 8150 desktop and beat it ,is absurd.
> 
> There are very few cases where the FX processors beat the I7's, and with Haswell that has pretty much been erased. The only Strength of the Fx processors is Virtual machines.
> 
> I love AMD, and I will always pick a AMD part over a Intel part, but its coming to the point where it is just pure dumb to pick the AMD part. Steam roller is literally AMD's Last hope in the laptop/desktop markets.
> 
> Beyond that its consoles, mobile, server, and niche products.


Since you are bringing up CB 11.5 while discussing performance, do you realize that it is biased against AMD (due to Intel CC usage)? That it refuses to use anything newer than SSE2 on AMD cpus regardless of them being present or not which means it is a horrible way of debating performance?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Since you are bringing up CB 11.5 while discussing performance, do you realize that it is biased against AMD (due to Intel CC usage)? That it refuses to use anything newer than SSE2 on AMD cpus regardless of them being present or not which means it is a horrible way of debating performance?


It is seriously amazing how many posters in here are ignorant of that fact and continue to use it like an absolute fact of fair, unbiased truth.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Since you are bringing up CB 11.5 while discussing performance, do you realize that it is biased against AMD (due to Intel CC usage)? That it refuses to use anything newer than SSE2 on AMD cpus regardless of them being present or not which means it is a horrible way of debating performance?
> 
> 
> 
> It is seriously amazing how many posters in here are ignorant of that fact and continue to use it like an absolute fact of fair, unbiased truth.
Click to expand...

As a few defenders of Cinebench would say, it is actually representative of how a real life program would work, including bias. As such I don't hold a grudge against the program.

If it were a benchmark that was only a benchmark, like 3DMark or that cat one, and it was biased, well... that's a different story.

Anyway, I don't care, because one of the games I play the most is getting the multi-core treatment since Sony wants it on the PS4! Bring it on Sony, I want more FPS in Planetside.

See? Consoles arent even out yet and they're starting to make more games multi-threaded.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As a few defenders of Cinebench would say, it is actually representative of how a real life program would work, including bias. As such I don't hold a grudge against the program.
> 
> If it were a benchmark that was only a benchmark, like 3DMark or that cat one, and it was biased, well... that's a different story.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care, because one of the games I play the most is getting the multi-core treatment since Sony wants it on the PS4! Bring it on Sony, I want more FPS in Planetside.
> 
> See? Consoles arent even out yet and they're starting to make more games multi-threaded.


Yeah Alatar is the only one to say that. lol But what I find interesting is that review sites never mention that it is representative of performance in Cinema4d just that AMD single thread performance is lacking, when in fact it should be lower since AMD is forced to use sse2 and not AVX like Intel. Never see that qualifier or explanation in any. Not sure if you were paying attention at the time but I got the chance to ask about it to a writer of such articles and he couldn't give me a straight answer either. He kept trying to make it sound like I only wanted benches with AMD on top. I only want fair assessments and explanations as to the difference in performance. It is to the point now where I have to wonder what Instruction set any bench uses.


----------



## d1nky

to me, it seems a bit naïve to use a single benchmark to test the performance and base opinions from that.

if I were reviewing id try to use every benchmark with relevance possible, and like most, do many games etc

then being a good reviewer id keep the chips


----------



## gertruude

good news the store i bought the gfx card from says since i had the wrong advice i can take it back via rma

though i wondered is there anyway the store can tell i flashed the bios? ive put the original back on

cheers


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good news the store i bought the gfx card from says since i had the wrong advice i can take it back via rma
> 
> though i wondered is there anyway the store can tell i flashed the bios? ive put the original back on
> 
> cheers


No, theyd never know if original is on there and theres no solder or wire on the bios chip.

what you getting next?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> No, theyd never know if original is on there and theres no solder or wire on the bios chip.
> 
> what you getting next?


great , i wasnt sure if flashing a bios had a little timestamp imbedded in some where lol

not sure, depends on the money........the thing im concerned about now is the free 3 games card, i redeemed it same day, like u do, would i be charged?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> great , i wasnt sure if flashing a bios had a little timestamp imbedded in some where lol
> 
> not sure, depends on the money........the thing im concerned about now is the free 3 games card, i redeemed it same day, like u do, would i be charged?


there was a massive controversy about this with certain etailers not accepting cards back with used coupons.

id email them and see what they say, you may have to just get another 79** and not get anymore games


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> there was a massive controversy about this with certain etailers not accepting cards back with used coupons.
> 
> id email them and see what they say, you may have to just get another 79** and not get anymore games


He said " Don't worry about it







"

ive been going there years, so im a kinda glad they being good about it lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As a few defenders of Cinebench would say, it is actually representative of how a real life program would work, including bias. As such I don't hold a grudge against the program.
> 
> If it were a benchmark that was only a benchmark, like 3DMark or that cat one, and it was biased, well... that's a different story.


This would have been the case if it was mentioned as a tool to evaluate cpus in maxon software. But when it is brought up as a general benchmark (which is the case more often than not) that's a problem right there.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well the scores are good, if i am lucky enough to hit 5Ghz on my 8350. What are my chances? Would a *Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B CPU Cooler* cut it or a H80 or higher?
> 
> Would a 8320 even hit 5Ghz or is the 8350 better for that and worth the extra $20-$40?
> 
> Sorry if this all has been answered, direct me to the posts or just Re-Reply them. I am literally 2MM away from grabbing a 83xx so yeah!


would definitely get a FX 8350. I have a FX 8320 and can't get 5GHz stable

FX-8320 @4.8GHz


----------



## bond32

Got some awesome insight/info from kahboom about the whole amd intel business. Sorta feel better about it now. Also Durquavian, nothing I said was ever meant to be negative or directed at any one person. Sorry if it came off as such.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Got some awesome insight/info from kahboom about the whole amd intel business. Sorta feel better about it now. Also Durquavian, nothing I said was ever meant to be negative or directed at any one person. Sorry if it came off as such.


Khaboom is a nice guy ive exchanged pm's with him

Top guy


----------



## z1lt0id

So I usually have my computer on 24/7, I have a custom water block and currently I'm running at 4.8ghz at 1.48v with a load socket temp of 59c and load core temp of 34c (large-fft on prime95). I would like overclock to 5ghz but I know I would have to push the voltage up past 1.5v. Is this not recommended if the computer is running all day?

Great thread btw


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1lt0id*
> 
> So I usually have my computer on 24/7, I have a custom water block and currently I'm running at 4.8ghz at 1.48v with a load socket temp of 59c and load core temp of 34c (large-fft on prime95). I would like overclock to 5ghz but I know I would have to push the voltage up past 1.5v. Is this not recommended if the computer is running all day?
> 
> Great thread btw


I run at over 1.58 for 5.1ghz 24/7 now and no problems

you are under water dont forget, its heat that kills not volts


----------



## z1lt0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I run at over 1.58 for 5.1ghz 24/7 now and no problems
> 
> you are under water dont forget, its heat that kills not volts


Thanks for the quick response. I was curious just because AMD have the max voltage recommendations on the CPU.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1lt0id*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I was curious just because AMD have the max voltage recommendations on the CPU.


they say max voltage is 1.55

we are on overclockers.net and we run them to the max haha

theres alot of us running over 1.68volts for benchmarking 5.2-5.3ghz

you are fine


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not trying to jump into this argument.. I do have to say that beats audio is 80% gimmick yeah better than a lot but nothing absolutely amazing..
> 
> energy becomes mute when you encode video.. and I should mention that 1TB HDD's are dirt cheap prolly a 5400rpm one correct?
> 
> Should also mention that the cost that you save getting amd over intel will allow you to purchase an SSD which brings performance way up compared to a 5400rpm HDD
> 
> Just sayin


I understand what you say about the audio, by no means did i say its great, it is however a premium option which does indeed cost more. He wanted to know how much I paid for the laptop and i told him, along with the the options it came with. The hard drive is actually 7200 rpm. It was a good deal through Costco, the same I7 laptop at the time was retailing for 1000+ other places.

Energy is not mute when you encode video. The difference between a 8350 and a 3770k at full load is around 60 watts. This is at stock speeds. Some call 60 watts mute, but to me that's a large difference. The results only further apart when you overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Since you are bringing up CB 11.5 while discussing performance, do you realize that it is biased against AMD (due to Intel CC usage)? That it refuses to use anything newer than SSE2 on AMD cpus regardless of them being present or not which means it is a horrible way of debating performance?


I don't have time to post an entire review nor post multiple sources. I understand the compiler complaints. Frankly that is just a bad argument because the software is not going to change thus it doesn't matter if the performance would be higher with a different compiler. You test things in the real world, not in biased bench tables where everything is set and compiled optimally for each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> to me, it seems a bit naïve to use a single benchmark to test the performance and base opinions from that.
> 
> if I were reviewing id try to use every benchmark with relevance possible, and like most, do many games etc
> 
> then being a good reviewer id keep the chips


I concur that using one benchmark is a bit naive however I don't think anyone has time to post here with a million different benchmarks. The information is out there already just have to type in Google and look for it. Most reviewers are on a strict time schedule. Most companies will let the reviewers keep the product.


----------



## z1lt0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they say max voltage is 1.55
> 
> we are on overclockers.net and we run them to the max haha
> 
> theres alot of us running over 1.68volts for benchmarking 5.2-5.3ghz
> 
> you are fine


On your recommendations. I pumped the voltage up to 1.55v still running Prime95 and I am at the 20 minute mark at the moment. Decided to go large ffts just to see how much heat its giving out.

So far the socket temp is 61c and the core temp is 38c.

I'm using the ASUS m5A99FX PRO R2 board, and the speed is at 5016ghz. So far I'm quite happy, let's hope it holds to Prime.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1lt0id*
> 
> On your recommendations. I pumped the voltage up to 1.55v still running Prime95 and I am at the 20 minute mark at the moment. Decided to go large ffts just to see how much heat its giving out.
> 
> So far the socket temp is 61c and the core temp is 38c.
> 
> I'm using the ASUS m5A99FX PRO R2 board, and the speed is at 5016ghz. So far I'm quite happy, let's hope it holds to Prime.


hold on there dude

are you sure those temps are right??

if it is then u got a problem and u need to reseat your block and do your thermal paste

thats a huge gap between core and socket


----------



## z1lt0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hold on there dude
> 
> are you sure those temps are right??
> 
> if it is then u got a problem and u need to reseat your block and do your thermal paste
> 
> thats a huge gap between core and socket


What should the temps be? Or the difference?

I'm running Linux and I do think it misrepresents the core temp. On a side note there was this type of different on my old Corsair H90i and that was with it's thermal paste on the block itself. So I guess that kind of says it right there.

EDIT: So rummaging through linux forums regarding k10temp. There was a formula to apply to its configuration file.

The core temp is actually 51.9c


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1lt0id*
> 
> What should the temps be? Or the difference?
> 
> I'm running Linux and I do think it misrepresents the core temp. On a side note there was this type of different on my old Corsair H90i and that was with it's thermal paste on the block itself. So I guess that kind of says it right there.
> 
> EDIT: So rummaging through linux forums regarding k10temp. There was a formula to apply to its configuration file.
> 
> The core temp is actually 51.9c


Thats spot on....around 10-12C difference is normal


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I understand what you say about the audio, by no means did i say its great, it is however a premium option which does indeed cost more. He wanted to know how much I paid for the laptop and i told him, along with the the options it came with. The hard drive is actually 7200 rpm. It was a good deal through Costco, the same I7 laptop at the time was retailing for 1000+ other places.
> 
> Energy is not mute when you encode video. The difference between a 8350 and a 3770k at full load is around 60 watts. This is at stock speeds. Some call 60 watts mute, but to me that's a large difference. The results only further apart when you overclock.
> I don't have time to post an entire review nor post multiple sources. I understand the compiler complaints. Frankly that is just a bad argument because the software is not going to change thus it doesn't matter if the performance would be higher with a different compiler. You test things in the real world, not in biased bench tables where everything is set and compiled optimally for each.
> I concur that using one benchmark is a bit naive however I don't think anyone has time to post here with a million different benchmarks. The information is out there already just have to type in Google and look for it. Most reviewers are on a strict time schedule. Most companies will let the reviewers keep the product.


when the differences is 5 to 10 minutes it does not make much of a difference with wattage comparably

Also overclocking on a laptop is not a good comparison either..

then compare to the performance that you would get with ssd within the same price closes the gap more or even using higher speed ram..

My point is that there are ways to boost performance within the price range when comparing..

Also compare the wattage use from hdd to ssd.. so wattage factor is less

Now if you where going maxed out performance and not with a price range you would be right.. again just imputing the 2 cents as there are so many ways to make up performance. .

Yeah amd doesnt have the best chip but heck they are priced greatly for what they are


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> when the differences is 5 to 10 minutes it does not make much of a difference with wattage comparably
> 
> Also overclocking on a laptop is not a good comparison either..
> 
> then compare to the performance that you would get with ssd within the same price closes the gap more or even using higher speed ram..
> 
> My point is that there are ways to boost performance within the price range when comparing..
> 
> Also compare the wattage use from hdd to ssd.. so wattage factor is less
> 
> Now if you where going maxed out performance and not with a price range you would be right.. again just imputing the 2 cents as there are so many ways to make up performance. .
> 
> Yeah AMD doesn't have the best chip but heck they are priced greatly for what they are


Laptops are a different story than desktop. I think you missed a page or something, because I am talking about desktops. I made a comparison between my I7-3610qm laptop being faster than a FX 8150 desktop.

Amd Cpu's are cheaper than the Intel counter parts, and represent good price vs performance. However If you factor in a whole system then the differences are very small. IE you have to buy a larger power supply and a better cooling solution with the AMD system, not to mention a graphics card in the case of FX processors. This will negate the price you saved by using the AMD chip to begin with. Steam Roller is literally Amd's Obi wan Kenobi when it comes to desktop markets. With any bit of luck SteamRoller will keep Amd afloat in the desktop market, and bolster their laptop market.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Laptops are a different story than desktop. I think you missed a page or something, because I am talking about desktops. I made a comparison between my I7-3610qm laptop being faster than a FX 8150 desktop.
> 
> Amd Cpu's are cheaper than the Intel counter parts, and represent good price vs performance. However If you factor in a whole system then the differences are very small. IE you have to buy a larger power supply and a better cooling solution with the AMD system, not to mention a graphics card in the case of FX processors. This will negate the price you saved by using the AMD chip to begin with. Steam Roller is literally Amd's Obi wan Kenobi when it comes to desktop markets. With any bit of luck SteamRoller will keep Amd afloat in the desktop market, and bolster their laptop market.


why do you have to buy a bigger psu for amd??

Thats a crock of crap lol, the graphics cards dont take more power on a amd than intel do they so why would u have to have a bigger psu......the difference isnt huge is it between cpu power draw

or is it?

anythings faster than a 8150


----------



## Devildog83

I gotta jump in,

1) I have seen the numbers, the cost of running a FX 8350 over say the 3570k is about $3.50 a year.
2) You have to spend $550 to get a 3770k with good pro motherboard like mine to get better performance and I spent $410. (So how many years will it take to make up the difference).
3) EBDUNCAN your sig says you have a UD3 motherboard, it in no way will allow you to reach the potential of the FX 8350. It will not do it period. I know there are some in here who have decent performance but a UD7, Saberkitty, CHVF# or anything in that range will drastically improve performance.
4) This talk about a niche AMD fills, I hear it all of the time - that niche is the cost of your performance, it's not trivial, it is significant.

By the by I don't hate Intel either, I just make observations and get a bit tired of having to read a bunch of bull and misinformation. Nobody ever said you can't spend a lot more money on Intel and beat an AMD, we just say we love what we get for the price we get it. Besides they are much more fun to play with IMO.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Laptops are a different story than desktop. I think you missed a page or something, because I am talking about desktops. I made a comparison between my I7-3610qm laptop being faster than a FX 8150 desktop.
> 
> Amd Cpu's are cheaper than the Intel counter parts, and represent good price vs performance. However If you factor in a whole system then the differences are very small. IE you have to buy a larger power supply and a better cooling solution with the AMD system, not to mention a graphics card in the case of FX processors. This will negate the price you saved by using the AMD chip to begin with. Steam Roller is literally Amd's Obi wan Kenobi when it comes to desktop markets. With any bit of luck SteamRoller will keep Amd afloat in the desktop market, and bolster their laptop market.


All depends really.. also everyone knew the thubans were better chips than 8150 in most cases.. but nowadays pd keeps a good standing and amd is strong with sr will just be better..

once the apus fully mature for amd to unify the socket.. that will be a different story...

Im not arguing just raising cirtain points of why amd systems are not as bad as you made it seem


----------



## z1lt0id

Just to note, really enjoy reading this thread. And a big thank you Gertruude on helping me out so quickly







The reason I chose AMD over Intel this time round was performance vs price point. And I have a soft spot for AMD. AMD and Intel both have their place in the market, and I do get sick of comparisons. There really is so much misinformation going round.

On a side note AMD's grass is looking greener thanks to their deals with the latest consoles. Will be interested in seeing what they do next. From what I've read the FX series might be no more.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1lt0id*
> 
> Just to note, really enjoy reading this thread. And a big thank you Gertruude on helping me out so quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I chose AMD over Intel this time round was performance vs price point. And I soft spot for AMD. AMD and Intel both have their place in the market, and I do get sick of comparisons.


I agree.
You got plenty to spend, go intell.
If you want good performance for a reasonable price, pick amd.


----------



## gertruude

what are some good video encoders guys?

free ofc


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why do you have to buy a bigger psu for amd??
> 
> Thats a crock of crap lol, the graphics cards dont take more power on a amd than intel do they so why would u have to have a bigger psu......the difference isnt huge is it between cpu power draw
> 
> or is it?
> 
> anythings faster than a 8150


The Cpu draws more power. When you are on a budget and want to get the most bang for your buck you buy the smallest power supply you can get away with. The difference is large most reviews will but the load wattage between a 3770k and a 8350 to be around 60-70 watts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I gotta jump in,
> 
> 1) I have seen the numbers, the cost of running a FX 8350 over say the 3570k is about $3.50 a year.
> 2) You have to spend $550 to get a 3770k with good pro motherboard like mine to get better performance and I spent $410. (So how many years will it take to make up the difference).
> 3) EBDUNCAN your sig says you have a UD3 motherboard, it in no way will allow you to reach the potential of the FX 8350. It will not do it period. I know there are some in here who have decent performance but a UD7, Saberkitty, CHVF# or anything in that range will drastically improve performance.
> 4) This talk about a niche AMD fills, I hear it all of the time - that niche is the cost of your performance, it's not trivial, it is significant.
> 
> By the by I don't hate Intel either, I just make observations and get a bit tired of having to read a bunch of bull and misinformation. Nobody ever said you can't spend a lot more money on Intel and beat an AMD, we just say we love what we get for the price we get it. Besides they are much more fun to play with IMO.


1. Depends on usage. Depends on cost of KWH. For example If you use the data on power consumption (image link below) The 8350 draws 191 watts at load, the 3770k draws 118 at load.
@ 9 cents per KWH and 24 hour usage over the course of one year the difference is 8350= $150 the 3770k=$93 AT .21 cents per KWH 8350= $351 the 3770k= $217 The difference is quite large. Granted this is assuming 24/7 usage.
http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7255/57937.png
2. You don't have to spend big $$ on a motherboard.
3. Yes I have a Ud3. I don't see how changing to another motherboard is going to give me more performance. I am already overclocked to 5ghz. Changing the motherboard would be a waste of money and would not grant me hardly any extra performance.
4. ummm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> All depends really.. also everyone knew the thubans were better chips than 8150 in most cases.. but nowadays pd keeps a good standing and amd is strong with sr will just be better..
> 
> once the apus fully mature for amd to unify the socket.. that will be a different story...
> 
> Im not arguing just raising cirtain points of why amd systems are not as bad as you made it seem


I am not saying AMD systems are bad. I own one. I had a 1055T, Amd released the 81XX Cpu's i bought one, put it in my motherboard. AMD released the 83XX cpus, I sold the 8120 and bought a 8320. If Amd releases another am3+ cpu and it is supported by this motherboard I will upgrade to that. I bought into the AMD FX hype when bulldozer was about to be released. They released the motherboards first. Since I already had a older am2+ motherboard and a 1055T I decided I would get a new motherboard and upgrade to the Bulldozer processor when it came out. Turns out AMD's hype was a huge bluff and in many cases thuban was still regarded as Amd's best cpu.

I just don't see why folks would buy a new 8350 system today, when you can buy a 4670k, or a 4770k for about the same price. I am stuck with the 8320 because I was a dummy and bought a am3+ motherboard before the FX processors were released. I have to live with that, and is also why I have a 8320 today.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The Cpu draws more power. When you are on a budget and want to get the most bang for your buck you buy the smallest power supply you can get away with. The difference is large most reviews will but the load wattage between a 3770k and a 8350 to be around 60-70 watts.
> 1. Depends on usage. Depends on cost of KWH. For example If you use the data on power consumption (image link below) The 8350 draws 191 watts at load, the 3770k draws 118 at load.
> @ 9 cents per KWH and 24 hour usage over the course of one year the difference is 8350= $150 the 3770k=$93 AT .21 cents per KWH 8350= $351 the 3770k= $217 The difference is quite large. Granted this is assuming 24/7 usage.
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7255/57937.png
> 2. You don't have to spend big $$ on a motherboard.
> 3. Yes I have a Ud3. I don't see how changing to another motherboard is going to give me more performance. I am already overclocked to 5ghz. Changing the motherboard would be a waste of money and would not grant me hardly any extra performance.
> 4. ummm?
> I am not saying AMD systems are bad. I own one. I had a 1055T, Amd released the 81XX Cpu's i bought one, put it in my motherboard. AMD released the 83XX cpus, I sold the 8120 and bought a 8320. If Amd releases another am3+ cpu and it is supported by this motherboard I will upgrade to that. I bought into the AMD FX hype when bulldozer was about to be released. They released the motherboards first. Since I already had a older am2+ motherboard and a 1055T I decided I would get a new motherboard and upgrade to the Bulldozer processor when it came out. Turns out AMD's hype was a huge bluff and in many cases thuban was still regarded as Amd's best cpu.
> 
> I just don't see why folks would buy a new 8350 system today, when you can buy a 4670k, or a 4770k for about the same price. I am stuck with the 8320 because I was a dummy and bought a am3+ motherboard before the FX processors were released. I have to live with that, and is also why I have a 8320 today.


I paid nothing for my upgrade where 200 more I would have had to spend so I guess im a better hustler lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The Cpu draws more power. When you are on a budget and want to get the most bang for your buck you buy the smallest power supply you can get away with. The difference is large most reviews will but the load wattage between a 3770k and a 8350 to be around 60-70 watts.
> 1. Depends on usage. Depends on cost of KWH. For example If you use the data on power consumption (image link below) The 8350 draws 191 watts at load, the 3770k draws 118 at load.
> @ 9 cents per KWH and 24 hour usage over the course of one year the difference is 8350= $150 the 3770k=$93 AT .21 cents per KWH 8350= $351 the 3770k= $217 The difference is quite large. Granted this is assuming 24/7 usage.
> .


It isnt enough to say u should go intel over amd and base an argument on that

the average joe wouldnt be running pc 24/7 for over a year









its a moot point for 99% of the worlds pc population


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It isnt enough to say u should go intel over amd and base an argument on that
> 
> the average joe wouldnt be running pc 24/7 for over a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a moot point for 99% of the worlds pc population


lol my phone burns as much power as a fridge

60watts is turning my tv off for a half hour lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The Cpu draws more power. When you are on a budget and want to get the most bang for your buck you buy the smallest power supply you can get away with. The difference is large most reviews will but the load wattage between a 3770k and a 8350 to be around 60-70 watts.
> 1. Depends on usage. Depends on cost of KWH. For example If you use the data on power consumption (image link below) The 8350 draws 191 watts at load, the 3770k draws 118 at load.
> @ 9 cents per KWH and 24 hour usage over the course of one year the difference is 8350= $150 the 3770k=$93 AT .21 cents per KWH 8350= $351 the 3770k= $217 The difference is quite large. Granted this is assuming 24/7 usage.
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7255/57937.png
> 2. You don't have to spend big $$ on a motherboard.
> 3. Yes I have a Ud3. I don't see how changing to another motherboard is going to give me more performance. I am already overclocked to 5ghz. Changing the motherboard would be a waste of money and would not grant me hardly any extra performance.
> 4. ummm?
> I am not saying AMD systems are bad. I own one. I had a 1055T, Amd released the 81XX Cpu's i bought one, put it in my motherboard. AMD released the 83XX cpus, I sold the 8120 and bought a 8320. If Amd releases another am3+ cpu and it is supported by this motherboard I will upgrade to that. I bought into the AMD FX hype when bulldozer was about to be released. They released the motherboards first. Since I already had a older am2+ motherboard and a 1055T I decided I would get a new motherboard and upgrade to the Bulldozer processor when it came out. Turns out AMD's hype was a huge bluff and in many cases thuban was still regarded as Amd's best cpu.
> 
> I just don't see why folks would buy a new 8350 system today, when you can buy a 4670k, or a 4770k for about the same price. I am stuck with the 8320 because I was a dummy and bought a am3+ motherboard before the FX processors were released. I have to live with that, and is also why I have a 8320 today.


How can you say you can get a 4770k for the same price, It's $340 for it as opposed to $180 for the FX 8350. Even if you buy the same price motherboard it doesn't add up, or if you pat the $200 retail for the 8350 still doesn't. You say you don't have to buy a GPU but if you use onboard graphics my 8350 and HD 7770 would crush you and still save $. As far as power, even if you have to get more power for the price difference of an 8350 to a 3770k I could pay for my Seasonic ss660 platinum and I could easily run a 7970 with it with OC'd. Look, I know you can get some better performance, just at a much higher cost of components. Obviously you lack performance on the UD3 because you are complaining that the 3770k is so much better when the improvement is minimal from most honest sources.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol my phone burns as much power as a fridge












On a lighter note, i can replace my card and they will get another in for me tomorrow

they havebeen great about it, i am an old customer of theirs though, been shopping there for years.....the new gfx card im getting has a bios switch and u can change voltage and get a waterblock for it

im getting all giddy just thinking about it haha

Do u have stores like this is US of bloody A


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, i can replace my card and they will get another in for me tomorrow
> 
> they havebeen great about it, i am an old customer of theirs though, been shopping there for years.....the new gfx card im getting has a bios switch and u can change voltage and get a waterblock for it
> 
> im getting all giddy just thinking about it haha
> 
> Do u have stores like this is US of bloody A


Great to here, yes we do, not all of them but some do.


----------



## bond32

Where's Durv, bet he's squealing at all this amd vs Intel business.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol my phone burns as much power as a fridge
> 
> 60watts is turning my tv off for a half hour lol


u could turn my ac up 3 degrees and save 60watts

or be good and turn my cable box off at night or my router and switch..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Great to here, yes we do, not all of them but some do.


I thought you might do, would be hard to tarnish you all with the same brush as we see on the telly lol

I mean u seem to have alot of ignorant &arrogant people but i think with the population size you have then its goign to seem you have alot when in reality they are in a minority, or am i full of crap??

just an obversation from a brit


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Where's Durv, bet he's squealing at all this amd vs Intel business.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


LOL wrong Durv, the other Durv!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> How can you say you can get a 4770k for the same price, It's $340 for it as opposed to $180 for the FX 8350. Even if you buy the same price motherboard it doesn't add up, or if you pat the $200 retail for the 8350 still doesn't. You say you don't have to buy a GPU but if you use onboard graphics my 8350 and HD 7770 would crush you and still save $. As far as power, even if you have to get more power for the price difference of an 8350 to a 3770k I could pay for my Seasonic ss660 platinum and I could easily run a 7970 with it with OC'd. Look, I know you can get some better performance, just at a much higher cost of components. Obviously you lack performance on the UD3 because you are complaining that the 3770k is so much better when the improvement is minimal from most honest sources.


the 4770k and 3770k are so much better in starcraft, better in 95% in games because most games don't use 8 cores. I said 4570k or a 4770k, you directly assumed i meant 4770k. I also said about the same price. I don't lack performance on the Ud3.

Lets be realistic here. Using newegg for a workstation computer.

The I5-4570k system totals 664$
It includes a 3tb hard drive, a 64 gb ssd, quality 380 watt psu, 8gb ram, and a high quality motherboard (ASUS Z87-PLUS 159$)
Note: No graphics card, 380 watt psu, stock cooling

The Fx 8350 totals 779$
System with the same hard drives, ram.
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 is the motherboard (189$), quality 500 watt psu (59.99) , graphics card AMD 5450 (29.99), and a better cpu cooler cooler master 212evo (39.99)

Note the cpu cooler isn't exactly needed, but lets face it the amd cooling solution is loud and annoying. Hence being realistic.
Say your a gamer, and want a better graphic card for each, and throw in a 7970. The haswell system is still cheaper. The stock intel cooler is sufficient for stock clocks and isn't loud and annoying.

Yes you could cheap out on a motherboard with the AMD system, and forget the upgraded cpu cooler, and you would be around the Haswell system price. You can also cheap out on the haswell motherboard as well. I know many of you would argue the haswell 4570k would be slower than the 8350, I won't agree with that statement at all, they are pretty even with the edge going to the haswell system again because most things cannot take advantage of all 8 cores.

Point being if your buying a new system today from scratch it makes more sense to go with Intel. If you have a motherboard that supports the 8350 already then by all means its a solid upgrade option.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the 4770k and 3770k are so much better in starcraft, better in 95% in games because most games don't use 8 cores. I said 4570k or a 4770k, you directly assumed i meant 4770k. I also said about the same price. I don't lack performance on the Ud3.
> 
> Lets be realistic here. Using newegg for a workstation computer.
> 
> The I5-4570k system totals 664$
> It includes a 3tb hard drive, a 64 gb ssd, quality 380 watt psu, 8gb ram, and a high quality motherboard (ASUS Z87-PLUS 159$)
> Note: No graphics card, 380 watt psu, stock cooling
> 
> The Fx 8350 totals 779$
> System with the same hard drives, ram.
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 is the motherboard (189$), quality 500 watt psu (59.99) , graphics card AMD 5450 (29.99), and a better cpu cooler cooler master 212evo (39.99)
> 
> Note the cpu cooler isn't exactly needed, but lets face it the amd cooling solution is loud and annoying. Hence being realistic.
> Say your a gamer, and want a better graphic card for each, and throw in a 7970. The haswell system is still cheaper. The stock intel cooler is sufficient for stock clocks and isn't loud and annoying.
> 
> Yes you could cheap out on a motherboard with the AMD system, and forget the upgraded cpu cooler, and you would be around the Haswell system price. You can also cheap out on the haswell motherboard as well. I know many of you would argue the haswell 4570k would be slower than the 8350, I won't agree with that statement at all, they are pretty even with the edge going to the haswell system again because most things cannot take advantage of all 8 cores.
> 
> Point being if your buying a new system today from scratch it makes more sense to go with Intel. If you have a motherboard that supports the 8350 already then by all means its a solid upgrade option.


or go for a 60 dollar mobo spend 100 on a gpu and use stock cool and have better better performance lol


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> or go for a 60 dollar mobo spend 100 on a gpu and use stock cool and have better better performance lol


sigh. Then your stuck with a annoying fan, and crappy motherboard. Like I said you can cheap out on the haswell motherboard as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> sigh. Then your stuck with a annoying fan, and crappy motherboard. Like I said you can cheap out on the haswell motherboard as well.


sigh a dedicated gpu is way stronger than the igpu of haswell im sorry but you can not prove otherwise lolz


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sigh a dedicated gpu is way stronger than the igpu of haswell im sorry but you can not prove otherwise lolz


look at the gpu i used a 5450 is not faster than the haswell GPU. If you subtract that 5450 and go with a better gpu, it adds cost. You can add the same gpu to the intel system and it would still be priced about the same. That being said I would take the intel system would have better gaming performance if the gpus were the same. Only place the 8350 beats the 4670k is in productivity things that use all 8 cores, and even then the performance difference is VERY small.

I'm sorry but maybe you should actually come up with a argument that puts the Amd system at an advantage.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> look at the gpu i used a 5450 is not faster than the haswell GPU. If you subtract that 5450 and go with a better gpu, it adds cost. You can add the same gpu to the intel system and it would still be priced about the same. That being said I would take the intel system would have better gaming performance if the gpus were the same. Only place the 8350 beats the 4670k is in productivity things that use all 8 cores, and even then the performance difference is VERY small.
> 
> I'm sorry but maybe you should actually come up with a argument that puts the Amd system at an advantage.


ok then I'll bite. MULTITASKING!!! If you wanna only run one program sure you might could make your case. But the moment you get a few programs running the 4570 is SOL. And that 5450 is way better than many give it credit, but still you are picking low end Intel and trying to make the case when it is at its limit against the 8350. Your better off just sticking to the "if you have money" argument.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> look at the gpu i used a 5450 is not faster than the haswell GPU. If you subtract that 5450 and go with a better gpu, it adds cost. You can add the same gpu to the intel system and it would still be priced about the same. That being said I would take the intel system would have better gaming performance if the gpus were the same. Only place the 8350 beats the 4670k is in productivity things that use all 8 cores, and even then the performance difference is VERY small.
> 
> I'm sorry but maybe you should actually come up with a argument that puts the Amd system at an advantage.


pretty sure a 610 is LOL

Oh after mail in rebates its the same price.. Should I also mention that is without shopping around.. and look at that a 120 GB SSD way more practicale and look not a crap board that could push the chip to the limit of a better cooler than the evo

and 2133 ram


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> ok then I'll bite. MULTITASKING!!! If you wanna only run one program sure you might could make your case. But the moment you get a few programs running the 4570 is SOL. And that 5450 is way better than many give it credit, but still you are picking low end Intel and trying to make the case when it is at its limit against the 8350. Your better off just sticking to the "if you have money" argument.


really? why is multitasking that much better on the 8350? Both cpus score nearly the same in muti threaded benchmarks. Just because the 8350 has 8 cores (integer cores mind you) doesn't automatically make it better than the Intel's 4 cores. Its about the total output of the processor not the number of cores.

Trust me I hate being the Grim reaper here. I love amd products, and up until recently i have not even owned one going all the way back to the 486 days. My first intel system was a 3770k. My second being a 3610qm laptop.

I will just leave it alone. This is a Amd 83XX Processor club. I am not going to continue to waste my time trying to convince you why if your building a new system today to avoid the Fx8350.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> really? why is multitasking that much better on the 8350? Both cpus score nearly the same in muti threaded benchmarks. Just because the 8350 has 8 cores (integer cores mind you) doesn't automatically make it better than the Intel's 4 cores. Its about the total output of the processor not the number of cores.
> 
> Trust me I hate being the Grim reaper here. I love amd products, and up until recently i have not even owned one going all the way back to the 486 days. My first intel system was a 3770k. My second being a 3610qm laptop.
> 
> I will just leave it alone. This is a Amd 83XX Processor club. I am not going to continue to waste my time trying to convince you why if your building a new system today to avoid the Fx8350.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> pretty sure a 610 is LOL
> 
> Oh after mail in rebates its the same price.. Should I also mention that is without shopping around.. and look at that a 120 GB SSD way more practicale and look not a crap board that could push the chip to the limit of a better cooler than the evo
> 
> and 2133 ram


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> pretty sure a 610 is LOL
> 
> Oh after mail in rebates its the same price.. Should I also mention that is without shopping around.. and look at that a 120 GB SSD way more practicale and look not a crap board that could push the chip to the limit of a better cooler than the evo
> 
> and 2133 ram


That;s using the 8320. The motherboard doesn't have LLC and isn't known for its overclocking prowlness. I would hardly call the v6 cooler that much better. Geforce 610 isn't what i would call faster than HD 4600 graphics. More like on par.

btw the price is sitll higher. I didn't even try to find the best deals.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> That;s using the 8320. The motherboard doesn't have LLC and isn't known for its overclocking prowlness. I would hardly call the v6 cooler that much better. Geforce 610 isn't what i would call faster than HD 4600 graphics. More like on par.
> 
> btw the price is sitll higher. I didn't even try to find the best deals.


last I heard you can clock it higher than a stock 8350...

The board is well enough to hit 4.6Ghz

That cooler will do better.. Heck I could skip the cooler and clock the chip on the stock fan.. should I mention the ram and a PRACTICAL SSD

oh and I did a screen shot to prove it.. as far as I see right now you are just text put your images where your verbiage goes <~~~~~see that there im just having fun calling it out

EDIT: My point is that you can flame all over AMD there is always a way to get the same results for the price tag


----------



## d1nky

I want a 3770k rig


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I want a 3770k rig


I want a dual xeon water cooled full board rig.. with so much ram that I can't even build RAM disks to utilize LOL


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> last I heard you can clock it higher than a stock 8350...
> 
> The board is well enough to hit 4.6Ghz
> 
> That cooler will do better.. Heck I could skip the cooler and clock the chip on the stock fan.. should I mention the ram and a PRACTICAL SSD
> 
> oh and I did a screen shot to prove it.. as far as I see right now you are just text put your images where your verbiage goes


i'm sorry you have more time than I have. Btw if you wish to discuss overclocking the Haswell I5 at 4.4ghz will smoke a 8350 @ 4.6ghz . You don't even want to go that direction. On the SSD you picked a slow TLC model ssd in favor of more capacity. I picked a fast MLC drive. 64gb is more than practical for a boot drive.

But like I said I'm not going to continue this argument. I rather spend my time else where. I commend your efforts.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I want a dual xeon water cooled full board rig.. with so much ram that I can't even build RAM disks to utilize LOL


we'd rock out with our ''male bird'' out then lol

id prefer a 3960x tho if I weren't poor


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> LOL wrong Durv, the other Durv!


I'm the only one


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm the only one


DURQ OR DURV....

lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> DURQ OR DURV....
> 
> lol


@Dunky what u think about this 7950

Its not reference, its a boost its got a bios switch and u can adjust the voltage


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @Dunky what u think about this 7950
> 
> Its not reference, its a boost its got a bios switch and u can adjust the voltage


man I was looking for a link for ages...

sapphire cards are good quality, youd probably get a block on that as well. the pcb may even be close to reference tbh.

again its luck, a few of them had elpida ram, which max at 1500-1600 on memory. I knew one that was a beast on the core, but elpida ram

however spending £250.. and extra 30 could get you a 7970

ill edit and post a few

http://www.ebuyer.com/480139-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-gddr5-pci-e-2xdvi-hdmi-dp-oc-w-11197-03-40g

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7970-twin-frozr-iii-oc-boost-edition-5500mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1000mhz-2048-cores-mdp

http://www.dabs.com/products/gigabyte-amd-radeon-7970-hd-1ghz-3gb-pci-express-3-0-hdmi-windforce-3x-7ZWZ.html?refs=55570000-486420000&src=2

http://www.dabs.com/products/sapphire-technology-amd-radeon-7970-hd-925mhz-3gb-pci-express-3-0-hdmi-8DC0.html?refs=55570000-486420000&src=3

ref saph 7950
https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+HD+7950/SAPPHIRE+Radeon+HD+7950+Boost+Edition+3GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5B21196-00%5D+%2B+3+FREE+GAMES%21+?productId=55010

*im a bit annoyed ive just found 6 or more 7970s that cost less than my 7950 lol*


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> man I was looking for a link for ages...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> sapphire cards are good quality, youd probably get a block on that as well. the pcb may even be close to reference tbh.
> 
> again its luck, a few of them had elpida ram, which max at 1500-1600 on memory. I knew one that was a beast on the core, but elpida ram
> 
> however spending £250.. and extra 30 could get you a 7970
> 
> ill edit and post a few
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/480139-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-gddr5-pci-e-2xdvi-hdmi-dp-oc-w-11197-03-40g
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-msi-radeon-hd-7970-twin-frozr-iii-oc-boost-edition-5500mhz-gddr5-28nm-gpu-1000mhz-2048-cores-mdp


Thanks for going to the trouble lol, but i aint gettng it from there, im getting it for 230 got no other money as im skint haha


----------



## d1nky

lol if I were you id be patient, that sapphire can be had for around £200 in most places.

but still its a good card, and theres a high possibility itll have elpida ram!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol if I were you id be patient, that sapphire can be had for around £200 in most places.
> 
> but still its a good card, and theres a high possibility itll have elpida ram!


i have to get it from the same store as my last one, its a good buy for 230......they could of told me to piss off but they taking it back regardless of me using the game voucher and throwing the box away

pretty decent if u ask me


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good news the store i bought the gfx card from says since i had the wrong advice i can take it back via rma
> 
> though i wondered is there anyway the store can tell i flashed the bios? ive put the original back on
> 
> cheers


Good show bunky!!!


----------



## bond32

If you're not water cooling there's a sapphire 7970 on Amazon for $305 after rebate... Pretty good deal.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> DURQ OR DURV....
> 
> lol


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the 4770k and 3770k are so much better in starcraft, better in 95% in games because most games don't use 8 cores. I said 4570k or a 4770k, you directly assumed i meant 4770k. I also said about the same price. I don't lack performance on the Ud3.
> 
> Lets be realistic here. Using newegg for a workstation computer.
> 
> The I5-4570k system totals 664$
> It includes a 3tb hard drive, a 64 gb ssd, quality 380 watt psu, 8gb ram, and a high quality motherboard (ASUS Z87-PLUS 159$)
> Note: No graphics card, 380 watt psu, stock cooling
> 
> The Fx 8350 totals 779$
> System with the same hard drives, ram.
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 is the motherboard (189$), quality 500 watt psu (59.99) , graphics card AMD 5450 (29.99), and a better cpu cooler cooler master 212evo (39.99)
> 
> Note the cpu cooler isn't exactly needed, but lets face it the amd cooling solution is loud and annoying. Hence being realistic.
> Say your a gamer, and want a better graphic card for each, and throw in a 7970. The haswell system is still cheaper. The stock intel cooler is sufficient for stock clocks and isn't loud and annoying.
> 
> Yes you could cheap out on a motherboard with the AMD system, and forget the upgraded cpu cooler, and you would be around the Haswell system price. You can also cheap out on the haswell motherboard as well. I know many of you would argue the haswell 4570k would be slower than the 8350, I won't agree with that statement at all, they are pretty even with the edge going to the haswell system again because most things cannot take advantage of all 8 cores.
> 
> Point being if your buying a new system today from scratch it makes more sense to go with Intel. If you have a motherboard that supports the 8350 already then by all means its a solid upgrade option.


what about the newer a10 apu? you could make a budget build there that is more then suitable under costs of intel


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I quit because i have no intentions on getting in a debate which lasts all day. I have better things to do. I could care less if you think my word is credible. I would like to remind you name calling is not allowed on this board.
> 
> I posted quick information, you spend your afternoon trying to pick apart, good for you. Yes I went to new egg and quickly put two systems together it might have taken me 3-4 minutes. I didn't search for the best deals. Your power level is over 9000.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your system.


*DURQ* here. (waits for applause). - - - - - - - ( gets tired of waiting for applause). Any way you kind of opened yourself up to this kind of response. You are in an AMD thread and tout Intel as superior. Now granted that may be the case with their top of the line CPUs and current software, but as many of us agree Intel isn't that superior. Benches are for the weak of spirit and self worth. Benches say nothing of real world experience. 99% of the world would not notice and have not as yet. For example: Been playing games on my computer 2k texture style for a while, so haven't been showing the Xbox gaming love. Went back and the games looked like crap. Now if I hadn't of stopped playing it and not played on my computer I never would have known. Viola! There you have it, although in terms of CPUs , current ones, the difference is no where near extreme and actually it is probably only noticeable in extreme situations.

Still as I spoke, you give no reference only baseless statements. Like how is it you feel the i5 4670k( I think this is the one you referenced) is better than the FX8350. Oddly enough a lot of Intel users would not make this assertion with a i5, they would push an i7 as the better case.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *DURQ* here. (waits for applause). - - - - - - - ( gets tired of waiting for applause). Any way you kind of opened yourself up to this kind of response. You are in an AMD thread and tout Intel as superior. Now granted that may be the case with their top of the line CPUs and current software, but as many of us agree Intel isn't that superior. Benches are for the weak of spirit and self worth. Benches say nothing of real world experience. 99% of the world would not notice and have not as yet. For example: Been playing games on my computer 2k texture style for a while, so haven't been showing the Xbox gaming love. Went back and the games looked like crap. Now if I hadn't of stopped playing it and not played on my computer I never would have known. Viola! There you have it, although in terms of CPUs , current ones, the difference is no where near extreme and actually it is probably only noticeable in extreme situations.
> 
> Still as I spoke, you give no reference only baseless statements. Like how is it you feel the i5 4670k( I think this is the one you referenced) is better than the FX8350. Oddly enough a lot of Intel users would not make this assertion with a i5, they would push an i7 as the better case.


Really this Intel fanboy is getting annoying. Another I am right because somebody else says so type. It's Like Sean Hannity going over to MSNBC and trying to convince them to be conservative. It's not going to happen because some of us just disagree with most of your assertions. We just need to agree to disagree and he can go back to the Intel fanboy thread where he came from.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good news the store i bought the gfx card from says since i had the wrong advice i can take it back via rma
> 
> though i wondered is there anyway the store can tell i flashed the bios? ive put the original back on
> 
> cheers


nice congrats !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why do you have to buy a bigger psu for amd??
> 
> Thats a crock of crap lol, the graphics cards dont take more power on a amd than intel do they so why would u have to have a bigger psu......the difference isnt huge is it between cpu power draw
> 
> or is it?
> 
> anythings faster than a 8150


you dont. but to use on board gpu... it would be a battle of fm2 vs * insert what ever intel system you want *
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, i can replace my card and they will get another in for me tomorrow
> 
> they havebeen great about it, i am an old customer of theirs though, been shopping there for years.....the new gfx card im getting has a bios switch and u can change voltage and get a waterblock for it
> 
> im getting all giddy just thinking about it haha
> 
> Do u have stores like this is US of bloody A


yes we do. best buy 30days no qs asked but you would have to return the box
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I thought you might do, would be hard to tarnish you all with the same brush as we see on the telly lol
> 
> I mean u seem to have alot of ignorant &arrogant people but i think with the population size you have then its goign to seem you have alot when in reality they are in a minority, or am i full of crap??
> 
> just an obversation from a brit


no. just they always whine the loudest .....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the 4770k and 3770k are so much better in starcraft, better in 95% in games because most games don't use 8 cores. I said 4570k or a 4770k, you directly assumed i meant 4770k. I also said about the same price. I don't lack performance on the Ud3.
> 
> Lets be realistic here. Using newegg for a workstation computer.
> 
> The I5-4570k system totals 664$
> It includes a 3tb hard drive, a 64 gb ssd, quality 380 watt psu, 8gb ram, and a high quality motherboard (ASUS Z87-PLUS 159$)
> Note: No graphics card, 380 watt psu, stock cooling
> 
> The Fx 8350 totals 779$
> System with the same hard drives, ram.
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 is the motherboard (189$), quality 500 watt psu (59.99) , graphics card AMD 5450 (29.99), and a better cpu cooler cooler master 212evo (39.99)
> 
> Note the cpu cooler isn't exactly needed, but lets face it the amd cooling solution is loud and annoying. Hence being realistic.
> Say your a gamer, and want a better graphic card for each, and throw in a 7970. The haswell system is still cheaper. The stock intel cooler is sufficient for stock clocks and isn't loud and annoying.
> 
> Yes you could cheap out on a motherboard with the AMD system, and forget the upgraded cpu cooler, and you would be around the Haswell system price. You can also cheap out on the haswell motherboard as well. I know many of you would argue the haswell 4570k would be slower than the 8350, I won't agree with that statement at all, they are pretty even with the edge going to the haswell system again because most things cannot take advantage of all 8 cores.
> 
> Point being if your buying a new system today from scratch it makes more sense to go with Intel. If you have a motherboard that supports the 8350 already then by all means its a solid upgrade option.


your using a high end mobo vs a low end "quality" mobo. hmm a 8350 vs an 8320 a higher psu which IS NOT NEEDED ( although i would never build a system with less then 500w just my







and assuming you cant get by on the stock amd cooler as it is annoying, which iirc AND stock cooler is but this one is intel so it is automattically better as it can have speed control..... ( o wait so can the amd. )

not to mention games like tomb raider, crysis3, bioshock.... the list is growing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> look at the gpu i used a 5450 is not faster than the haswell GPU. If you subtract that 5450 and go with a better gpu, it adds cost. You can add the same gpu to the intel system and it would still be priced about the same. That being said I would take the intel system would have better gaming performance if the gpus were the same. Only place the 8350 beats the 4670k is in productivity things that use all 8 cores, and even then the performance difference is VERY small.
> 
> I'm sorry but maybe you should actually come up with a argument that puts the Amd system at an advantage.


not everyone who buys
1 wants to pay intel premiums
2 only buys for gaming
3 the realistic cost for running EITHER system for an average user would be more like a difference of cents maybe a dollar or 2. so your ROI is nonexistent in 99.99% of people
4 your talking about the average user but NO AVERAGE user needs either system a low level apu or i3 ( which iirc the apus dominate i3s last time i looked ) would be MORE then sufficient

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> what about the newer a10 apu? you could make a budget build there that is more then suitable under costs of intel


nah as usual ppl want to compare price vs price on a budget i7 vs amds top teir chip. if i was going to compare a budget i7 i5 it would either be with a 6350 or a 8320 middle road i7 vs 8350 but meh


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *DURQ* here. (waits for applause). - - - - - - - ( gets tired of waiting for applause). Any way you kind of opened yourself up to this kind of response. You are in an AMD thread and tout Intel as superior. Now granted that may be the case with their top of the line CPUs and current software, but as many of us agree Intel isn't that superior. Benches are for the weak of spirit and self worth. Benches say nothing of real world experience. 99% of the world would not notice and have not as yet. For example: Been playing games on my computer 2k texture style for a while, so haven't been showing the Xbox gaming love. Went back and the games looked like crap. Now if I hadn't of stopped playing it and not played on my computer I never would have known. Viola! There you have it, although in terms of CPUs , current ones, the difference is no where near extreme and actually it is probably only noticeable in extreme situations.
> 
> Still as I spoke, you give no reference only baseless statements. Like how is it you feel the i5 4670k( I think this is the one you referenced) is better than the FX8350. Oddly enough a lot of Intel users would not make this assertion with a i5, they would push an i7 as the better case.


This is overclock.net, I don't think anyone here is a average user. Any way like you said, I started this argument in a AMD thread. Of course all the AMD guys here are going to have extreme bias. Yes the I7 is a better cpu. However if you want to talk about the FX 8350 its priced at 199$, Intel's competitor in this price segment is the I5-4670k. It consumes less power, has higher IPC, has a better memory controller. Beats the Fx8350 in everything that cannot use 8 cores which is still like 95% of programs. The few niche markets the Fx processor does better in is virtual machines (large victory), and encoding (small victory to worse thanks to quick sync).

So I will simply say this Your welcome to purchase which ever cpu you want. I know if I had the choice between the I5-4670k or a fx 8350 the choice is simple.

I am not a Intel Fanboy. I actually hate Intel btw. I would much rather build a AMD machine. However to me it makes almost zero sense to do that ATM.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> This is overclock.net, I don't think anyone here is a average user. Any way like you said, I started this argument in a AMD thread. Of course all the AMD guys here are going to have extreme bias. Yes the I7 is a better cpu. However if you want to talk about the FX 8350 its priced at 199$, Intel's competitor in this price segment is the I5-4670k. It consumes less power, has higher IPC, has a better memory controller. Beats the Fx8350 in everything that cannot use 8 cores which is still like 95% of programs. The few niche markets the Fx processor does better in is virtual machines (large victory), and encoding (small victory to worse thanks to quick sync).
> 
> So I will simply say this Your welcome to purchase which ever cpu you want. I know if I had the choice between the I5-4670k or a fx 8350 the choice is simple.
> 
> I am not a Intel Fanboy. I actually hate Intel btw. I would much rather build a AMD machine. However to me it makes almost zero sense to do that ATM.


thought you were going to quit

and you still never touched on my point..

go take a timeout jeeze


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Benches are for the weak of spirit and self worth.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*


now now I didn't mean you cant bench, but rather that benches aren't the end all to how a PC performs. Seems too many live by benches and don't understand the facts behind them, nor do they question the results. For instance the 9590 early on was posted in reviews with scores well below my 8350 @ 4.6ghz. Of course I knew then that any finding within that review was likely suspect. Benching is cool and very useful when OCing and wanting to get quick results to see if it is working. But the true test for most is, DID I GET MORE FPS, or as I seen put by the anti-AMD elite " MOAR FPS".


----------



## ChrisB17

Currently trying to OC my sig rig. So far got 4.7ghz but I am having the hardest time gettings my ddr3-2400 to be stable. Any suggestions?

CPU vcore @ 1.4
CPU/NB @ 1.3
HT Speed 2400
NB Speed 2400

Dram at 1.65 (Default)
Timings at default


----------



## z1lt0id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Currently trying to OC my sig rig. So far got 4.7ghz but I am having the hardest time gettings my ddr3-2400 to be stable. Any suggestions?
> 
> CPU vcore @ 1.4
> CPU/NB @ 1.3
> HT Speed 2400
> NB Speed 2400
> 
> Dram at 1.65 (Default)
> Timings at default


I always found for me personally when I was overclocking purely by the multiplier I could only max 4.6ghz and then my memory would crap out (1866). I eventually tried purely by the FSB and I got much better results.


----------



## ChrisB17

Hmm. I can try fsb overclocking. Not sure one settings though.


----------



## Deadboy90

Did you guys see this?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1424359/pcper-amds-processor-shift-the-future-really-is-fusion

I'm actually really sad, I was going to pick up a saber tooth mobo when steamroller dropped but it looks like that isn't happening for the FX line. I think we should have a moment of silence for the decesed am3+ socket.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Currently trying to OC my sig rig. So far got 4.7ghz but I am having the hardest time gettings my ddr3-2400 to be stable. Any suggestions?
> 
> CPU vcore @ 1.4
> CPU/NB @ 1.3
> HT Speed 2400
> NB Speed 2400
> 
> Dram at 1.65 (Default)
> Timings at default


Is that a 8320 if so you have a great chip. My FX 8320 requires 1.5v @4.7GHz


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Did you guys see this?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1424359/pcper-amds-processor-shift-the-future-really-is-fusion
> 
> I'm actually really sad, I was going to pick up a saber tooth mobo when steamroller dropped but it looks like that isn't happening for the FX line. I think we should have a moment of silence for the decesed am3+ socket.


If this is even true, they better start pushing out some 6 and 8 core APUs. If not they may loose quite a bit of business.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> If this is even true, they better start pushing out some 6 and 8 core APUs. If not they may loose quite a bit of business.


My thoughts exactly but I don't know how they could pull it off. An 8 core FX alone pulls a 125w tdp and a 6800k is I believe 100w with only 4 cores. Putting a 6800k gpu onto an already 125w chip isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Is that a 8320 if so you have a great chip. My FX 8320 requires 1.5v @4.7GHz


Doesn't want to run DDR3-2400 at all though.


----------



## Mega Man

that could be your mobo as well. have you upped cpu/nb volts ?


----------



## ChrisB17

Cpu nb voltage is 1.3. and mobo supports ddr3 2450 oc


----------



## Mega Man

i highly doubt it man . if you read one of the posts in that thread it states that amd is looking to get back into the enthusiast market but putting it simply i think the 87350 will hold its own against intel for a while


----------



## ChrisB17

Also llc is confusing on asrock boards. First off ite backwards and second off it droops alot.


----------



## dmfree88

"The Gigabyte F2A88X-UP4 is a very full featured board and aimed directly at enthusiasts. It also will likely be quite affordable as well."

"The G1.Sniper A88X is the very top of the line FM2+ that Gigabyte is showing. This board is very much over the top and will be one of the first truly high end FM2+ boards available. We have yet to see if companies like Asus will release other high end boards that will compete in this space."

"30% of AMD's business is still the non-APU designs. This means that AMD has to support these platforms which require higher performance and thread counts than what upcoming APUs can handle. One of the hurdles that AMD has yet to get over is to effectively integrate APUs into a server environment. Theoretically these parts are ideal for high performance computing, but AMD has a ways to go before they have the infrastructure in place to launch the APU into this space. The building blocks are there, as evidenced by their purchase of SeaMicro. Not only does AMD have a leg up in the micro-server market, but they have some significant IP that they can leverage with larger chips. The Fabric that SeaMicro uses to communicate between nodes is high speed featuring relatively low latency. AMD could beef up the design to work with the larger server chips and provide enough bandwidth and low latency communication as to render HypreTransport obsolete. AMD could then focus all of their designs on using PCI-E 3.0 interconnects rather than have two families of CPUs/APUs which require either PCI-E 3.0 or HyperTransport."

source:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Editorial/AMDs-Processor-Shift-Future-Really-Fusion/Future-Still-Fusion


----------



## nathalex27

Asus sabertooth 99fx r2.0
Fx8350 xspc rx240 rad, ek hf supreme waterblock.
4x4gb kingston hyper x blu 1600 cl9 1.5v
250gb samsung 840 ssd
1000watt coolermaster silent pro psu.

Cpu bagging rights:
5ghz 1.497v llc very high
Cpu nb 2600mhz llc high
Ht stock
Ram stock
Bus stock
Multi 25

Temps 61 core low fan profile
57 core high fan profile

3hours occt linpack

24/7 overclock

4.5ghz a 1.36v under load ( 1.38 set in bios )llc medium.
Nb and ht 2600 llc regular.
Ram @ 1866mhz cl10-10-10-27 @ 1.5750v
Rest stock incl powersave options.
4hours occt

20130904_074123.jpg 0k .jpg file


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathalex27*
> 
> Asus sabertooth 99fx r2.0
> Fx8350 xspc rx240 rad, ek hf supreme waterblock.
> 4x4gb kingston hyper x blu 1600 cl9 1.5v
> 250gb samsung 840 ssd
> 1000watt coolermaster silent pro psu.
> 
> Cpu bagging rights:
> 5ghz 1.497v llc very high
> Cpu nb 2600mhz llc high
> Ht stock
> Ram stock
> Bus stock
> Multi 25
> 
> Temps 61 core low fan profile
> 57 core high fan profile
> 
> 3hours occt linpack
> 
> 24/7 overclock
> 
> 4.5ghz a 1.36v under load ( 1.38 set in bios )llc medium.
> Nb and ht 2600 llc regular.
> Ram @ 1866mhz cl10-10-10-27 @ 1.5750v
> Rest stock incl powersave options.
> 4hours occt
> 
> 20130904_074123.jpg 0k .jpg file


Add the picture as image.. So we can see it directly on the post. Plus the file you added is empty.









But. Nice clock for that voltage.
But be sure to test with prime lend. occt ain't the best stability test. Run 6 hours minimal.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathalex27*
> 
> Asus sabertooth 99fx r2.0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fx8350 xspc rx240 rad, ek hf supreme waterblock.
> 4x4gb kingston hyper x blu 1600 cl9 1.5v
> 250gb samsung 840 ssd
> 1000watt coolermaster silent pro psu.
> 
> Cpu bagging rights:
> 5ghz 1.497v llc very high
> Cpu nb 2600mhz llc high
> Ht stock
> Ram stock
> Bus stock
> Multi 25
> 
> Temps 61 core low fan profile
> 57 core high fan profile
> 
> 3hours occt linpack
> 
> 24/7 overclock
> 
> 4.5ghz a 1.36v under load ( 1.38 set in bios )llc medium.
> Nb and ht 2600 llc regular.
> Ram @ 1866mhz cl10-10-10-27 @ 1.5750v
> Rest stock incl powersave options.
> 4hours occt
> 
> 20130904_074123.jpg 0k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> ]


HI fella...may i offer advice?

before i do did you do the avx linkpack or non avx?

if u did the no avx then thats why u doing 5ghz at a low voltage,

can ia sk why u didnt use prime or avx IBT or the cpu test on OCCT on small data set


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Cpu nb voltage is 1.3. and mobo supports ddr3 2450 oc


I think you probably need to run 1.4 volts to the cpu nb in order to run at that speed. My CHV-Z rig needs that much to run 2400+ and I have reached nearly 2700 mhz on the ram at that cpu/nb voltage. The motherboard also defaults to a HT link speed of 2200mhz when I choose the divider and profile for 2400 mhz on the ram.
Not real sure how tough that is on components, but if you choose to try it, it will be at your own risk . Good luck


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> now now I didn't mean you cant bench, but rather that benches aren't the end all to how a PC performs. Seems too many live by benches and don't understand the facts behind them, nor do they question the results. For instance the 9590 early on was posted in reviews with scores well below my 8350 @ 4.6ghz. Of course I knew then that any finding within that review was likely suspect. Benching is cool and very useful when OCing and wanting to get quick results to see if it is working. But the true test for most is, DID I GET MORE FPS, or as I seen put by the anti-AMD elite " MOAR FPS".


I know I was messing, I just like the art of overclocking/benching, the hobby in itself is fun trying to rape every last part of the rig to get better than someone else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Did you guys see this?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1424359/pcper-amds-processor-shift-the-future-really-is-fusion
> 
> I'm actually really sad, I was going to pick up a saber tooth mobo when steamroller dropped but it looks like that isn't happening for the FX line. I think we should have a moment of silence for the decesed am3+ socket.


AM3+ is ancient, it needs updating tbh. like for multi card users and pcie lanes, 64gb ram is becoming realistic, the IMC and memory connection is weak and very cpu dependent, and if this isn't the last of higher TDP chips then (god forbid) beefier vrm support, and not forgetting the competition have pushed this by upgrading and renewing often!

also I heard that there will be 8 cores etc just someones misunderstood the roadmap.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Also llc is confusing on asrock boards. First off ite backwards and second off it droops alot.


same as my asrock mobo, 25% is the best youll get. 25% would equal 75% or v.high on anyone elses mobo. but on ours sets vcore to the same as bios set. and holds it there pretty well


----------



## process

nooob alert!

been fidling with some kingston hyperx predator 2133 timings... I know the differences are minimal, but I wouldn't expect bench values to decrease... may as well keep it on11,12,11,30









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/mm.jpg.html


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> This is overclock.net, I don't think anyone here is a average user. Any way like you said, I started this argument in a AMD thread. Of course all the AMD guys here are going to have *extreme bias.* Yes the I7 is a better cpu. However if you want to talk about the FX 8350 its priced at 199$, Intel's competitor in this price segment is the I5-4670k. It consumes less power, has higher IPC, has a better memory controller. Beats the Fx8350 in everything that cannot use 8 cores which is still like 95% of programs. The few niche markets the Fx processor does better in is virtual machines (large victory), and encoding (small victory to worse thanks to quick sync).
> 
> So I will simply say this Your welcome to purchase which ever cpu you want. I know if I had the choice between the I5-4670k or a fx 8350 the choice is simple.


Extreme bias?All? Nope. These days I am building my first AMD desktop ever, I have been a loyal intel user for nearly 20 years ,yet I chose to build around an FX-8320 this time-how is that exactly extreme bias? And I decided to switch after testing FX against an i5-3570k-a 4670k wouldn't change alot of things. You see there may not be too many programs that fully push 8 cores but many of us don't use only 1 program at a time but several. An intel extreme would most likely be an even better choice for what I am doing but at a price that I wasn't willing to pay at this time.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> nooob alert!
> 
> been fidling with some kingston hyperx predator 2133 timings... I know the differences are minimal, but I wouldn't expect bench values to decrease... may as well keep it on11,12,11,30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/mm.jpg.html


its not stable then......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> nooob alert!
> 
> been fidling with some kingston hyperx predator 2133 timings... I know the differences are minimal, but I wouldn't expect bench values to decrease... may as well keep it on11,12,11,30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/mm.jpg.html


did u put those values in yourself?

did u increase volts a little

whats your cpu/nb at


----------



## d1nky

also drop TRAS and TRC when lowering the others or the latency wait will still be the same, or longer
Quote:


> did u put those values in yourself?


this made me laugh


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> also drop TRAS and TRC when lowering the others or the latency wait will still be the same, or longer
> this made me laugh












i meant were the second lot xmpprofiles etc


----------



## d1nky

I don't know what hypers like voltage wise but, most can do around 2133mhz on 10-10-10-30-40 CR2

its usually 10 + 10 + 10 = 30 ( CL+ tRCD + tRP =Tras )

10 + 30 = 40 (TCL + TRAS = TRC)

plus or minus 1 or 2 (or 4-5 for benching - I just didn't let out a tip.....)


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i meant were the second lot xmpprofiles etc


well my hand was on my mums...so it was a joint effort!

v1.65
t1/t2 left auto
response time played with 3.75 & auto..for now on auto

ran windows mem diagnostic and rmma ram tester to check stability...both came up error free

below stock v slight clock shows better latency but read and write speeds decrease

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/mm434.jpg.html

everytime ive droped TRAS to below 30, I've either got errors, no post or bsod


----------



## d1nky

Id edit that post if you know what I mean.......

don't leave anything on auto when overclocking T2 and latency could be dropped to 300ns or less

so its stable on memtest? the others I don't even think check stability, never used them.

you want TRC and TRAS lower tbh. and maybe learn about ram/timings and overclocking


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Id edit that post if you know what I mean.......
> 
> don't leave anything on auto when overclocking T2 and latency could be dropped to 300ns or less
> 
> so its stable on memtest? the others I don't even think check stability, never used them.
> 
> you want TRC and TRAS lower tbh. and maybe learn about ram/timings and overclocking


Doh didn't mean for it to come out liek that!

Had a quick read on mem timings before jumping in the deep end.. will have to read over some more by the looks
didnt use memtest, just the above.. will have to down it


----------



## d1nky

anyway with lowering timings your reducing the amount of time actions happen between cpu and ram, if stability is good (cpunb/ram/cpu) it should improve performance.

im off to run some benches, ill show a beast mode aida if I got chance and temps aren't ridiculous!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I know I was messing, I just like the art of overclocking/benching, the hobby in itself is fun trying to rape every last part of the rig to get better than someone else.
> AM3+ is ancient, it needs updating tbh. like for multi card users and pcie lanes, 64gb ram is becoming realistic, the IMC and memory connection is weak and very cpu dependent, and if this isn't the last of higher TDP chips then (god forbid) beefier vrm support, and not forgetting the competition have pushed this by upgrading and renewing often!
> 
> also I heard that there will be 8 cores etc just someones misunderstood the roadmap.....
> same as my asrock mobo, 25% is the best youll get. 25% would equal 75% or v.high on anyone elses mobo. but on ours sets vcore to the same as bios set. and holds it there pretty well


the am3+ socket is not the issue for most of those.. more of chipset really but it is aging


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya Gurty


Got my new card an hour ago, quickly drove home stock is 925mhz so i figured id do easy overclocking 1000mhz didnt faze it lol 1050 still didnt faze it, 1150 it just chewed it up and spat it out........now im just on 1200 and its not even slowing it down

I've just jizzed my pants

old 7950 i couldnt get past 1020/1030


----------



## bond32

Which card?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Got my new card an hour ago, quickly drove home stock is 925mhz so i figured id do easy overclocking 1000mhz didnt faze it lol 1050 still didnt faze it, 1150 it just chewed it up and spat it out........now im just on 1200 and its not even slowing it down
> 
> I've just jizzed my pants
> 
> old 7950 i couldnt get past 1020/1030


if it crashes at 1400mhz and above on the ram no matter what volts, itll be eplida. which means nothing will help the memory.

decent fresh cards are always a joy to overclock, wait after some hard benches and folding rapage itll be totally different lol

be good to see you got a nice core..

chipset/socket they usually get changed together.. i know what i meant, its what you said lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Got my new card an hour ago, quickly drove home stock is 925mhz so i figured id do easy overclocking 1000mhz didnt faze it lol 1050 still didnt faze it, 1150 it just chewed it up and spat it out........now im just on 1200 and its not even slowing it down
> 
> I've just jizzed my pants
> 
> old 7950 i couldnt get past 1020/1030


Congratz!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Congratz!!


Cheer









I foudn this program too soo all u 7900 owners Bling


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I foudn this program too soo all u 7900 owners Bling


now bench it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> now bench it!!!!!!!!!!


wont be posting any benches til the weekend, i wanna ge 100% stable with pc and gfx card

i want that 10K spot









http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> if it crashes at 1400mhz and above on the ram no matter what volts, itll be eplida. which means nothing will help the memory.
> 
> decent fresh cards are always a joy to overclock, wait after some hard benches and folding rapage itll be totally different lol
> 
> be good to see you got a nice core..
> 
> chipset/socket they usually get changed together.. i know what i meant, its what you said lol


Mine have hynex memory and they crash almost every time over 1400...


----------



## gertruude

which position should the bios switch be in lol....in or out?

there's nowt in the guide lol


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> which position should the bios switch be in lol....in or out?
> 
> there's nowt in the guide lol


Should be in the in position or bios 1. Typically bios 2 is locked, only use it when you brick the first one.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Should be in the in position or bios 1. Typically bios 2 is locked, only use it when you brick the first one.


aye i know that but i aint sure whats what lol

2--1 how its on the board and the button is a push in not a slide one :s


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye i know that but i aint sure whats what lol
> 
> 2--1 how its on the board and the button is a push in not a slide one :s


Boot both and read out the values.
The lower is normally the non boost which I use for overclocking.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wont be posting any benches til the weekend, i wanna ge 100% stable with pc and gfx card
> 
> i want that 10K spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


10k total or physics?!

and whoever had Hynix and 1400 craps out youre certainly unlucky. most do 1600-1700 on stock volts and 1800 with additional volts/cooling

at the bios switch it doesn't matter where it is when youre using it, ive come to learn my card and learnt that certain bios are different (maybe its the memory timings or intrinsic volts) - non boost!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 10k total or physics?!
> 
> and whoever had Hynix and 1400 craps out youre certainly unlucky. most do 1700 on stock volts and 1800 with additional volts/cooling
> 
> at the bios switch it doesn't matter where it is when youre using it, ive come to learn my card and learnt that certain bios are different (maybe its the memory timings or intrinsic volts) - non boost!


Yeah if the card is non-boost it would be a different story I guess.

d1nky, do you know if there is a way to check which ram my card has without taking the cooling of?
My bios is: 15.25.99 (113-210PAFR-V07)
P/n: 299-2E210-204SA


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah if the card is non-boost it would be a different story I guess.
> 
> d1nky, do you know if there is a way to check which ram my card has without taking the cooling of?
> My bios is: 15.25.99 (113-210PAFR-V07)
> P/n: 299-2E210-204SA


tbh no!

most people take the cooler off to check and change paste, so then they know they can push


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if the card is non-boost it would be a different story I guess.
> 
> d1nky, do you know if there is a way to check which ram my card has without taking the cooling of?
> My bios is: 15.25.99 (113-210PAFR-V07)
> P/n: 299-2E210-204SA[
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> it has an off and on switch, a nice blue light comes on. would that be the backupbios to flash if i did it wrong??
> 
> clocks are same on and off lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tbh no!
> 
> most people take the cooler off to check and change paste, so then they know they can push


Why I like my XFX. Push it and if it dies, lifetime warranty.


----------



## ChrisB17

I want to say Asrock boards are CRAP. I have never had so many little dumb issues in my life as with this board. When overclocking the ram and moving from 300ns to 350ns as recommended by some for higher ram speeds, The board sets the ram to 1333 and thats it. Trying to get the ram to run 1600,1866,2133 etc after that is impossible. I have to clear cmos and try again. Not to mention the LLC is a complete joke. I am very unhappy right now.


----------



## dallas1990

I would like to see a program that will oc your cpu for you. All you do is punch in a couple numbers and hit a button lol. But that won't happen.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> tbh no!
> 
> most people take the cooler off to check and change paste, so then they know they can push


Yeah.
The card I have has the heatsink on the ram's. I am not to fond of replacing thermal pads with paste.
Don't know if it will make proper contact....

You know what I mean?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I want to say Asrock boards are CRAP. I have never had so many little dumb issues in my life as with this board. When overclocking the ram and moving from 300ns to 350ns as recommended by some for higher ram speeds, The board sets the ram to 1333 and thats it. Trying to get the ram to run 1600,1866,2133 etc after that is impossible. I have to clear cmos and try again. Not to mention the LLC is a complete joke. I am very unhappy right now.


I felt the same way. but ive come to love my mobo, its a pain in the arse with the smallest things but boy can it maintain some clocks and volts, and vrms stay pretty cool.

and usually when something wont boot its safety protection kicking in so you don't break anything, but ram tweaking is a nightmare. the mobo detects anything that's not safe and loads stock values.

on mine I don't need to clear cmos but just reboot twice , use the dr.debug LED to see and learn boot patterns.

just from watching that I know if it will boot or I need to hit reset. 99 is when it boots, if it stops on anything else it wont.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I would like to see a program that will oc your cpu for you. All you do is punch in a couple numbers and hit a button lol. But that won't happen.


they have something like that

Msi oc genie
asus has on too
there are others I just dont know what they are called

Docp upclocks somethings as well


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I felt the same way. but ive come to love my mobo, its a pain in the arse with the smallest things but boy can it maintain some clocks and volts, and vrms stay pretty cool.
> 
> and usually when something wont boot its safety protection kicking in so you don't break anything, but ram tweaking is a nightmare. the mobo detects anything that's not safe and loads stock values.
> 
> on mine I don't need to clear cmos but just reboot twice , use the dr.debug LED to see and learn boot patterns.
> 
> just from watching that I know if it will boot or I need to hit reset. 99 is when it boots, if it stops on anything else it wont.


I cant remotely get this board to change ram speeds. Its like perma stuck on 1333. As soon as I touch any timings (Even just using stock timings) The board goes into a fit and puts 1333mhz and thats it. Not what I was expecting at all. Kinda annoyed tbh.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I cant remotely get this board to change ram speeds. Its like perma stuck on 1333. As soon as I touch any timings (Even just using stock timings) The board goes into a fit and puts 1333mhz and thats it. Not what I was expecting at all. Kinda annoyed tbh.


whats your cpu/nb set at? trying to run 2400?


----------



## ChrisB17

All stock. I am just trying to get the ram to run at 2400. Nothing else ATM.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> All stock. I am just trying to get the ram to run at 2400. Nothing else ATM.


im not trying to cause offence but either the mobos broke or its user error.

now some frequencies/timings are not capable no matter what, it wont run and if it did itll break something.

usually tho getting the ram at 2400 needs 11-12-11-30-41 CR2 (that's my magic number which allows me to bench up to 2500mhz+)

that will mean your cpunb is strapped on that multiplier of the FSB so could be a lot more than 2400mhz, which may be the reason. thatll need more volts 1.3875 or around that gets me anything up to 2700mhz to boot

also cpu LLC causes improper boots,25% should be good.

also watch the debug if you try booting and it comes up F5 I think it is, reboot and it usually boots.

the faster the ram, a notch more on cpu volts. VDDA lowest setting,

0.1+ on HT and northbridge, I usually use 1.17 NB and 1.27HT


----------



## ChrisB17

I will keep trying. But as far as it goes now anything timing wise I touch the board goes to 1333 and I cant do anything after that unless I clear cmos.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> All stock. I am just trying to get the ram to run at 2400. Nothing else ATM.


Vishera have a tough time with that @ stock

stick your NB to 2600 with your HT

Pump the cpu/nb up to atleast 1.35v depending on the LLC of the board (sorry asus user) you will want to see around 1.4v on your cpu/nb when your monitoring with hwinfo when you are in OS after llc is applied

you might have to up the NB as well. play this one by ear, in my experience it doesn't need as much voltage as cpu/nb.

I've found that my chip doesn't like 2400mhz @ 200fsb, I need a 2700mhz NB to get the job done there.

I use a 299 fsb, due to base fluctuation it still right around the rounded up point.


----------



## d1nky

these asrock boards hate high FSBs for some reason and take working up in stages.

@chris, im guessing if nothing is moving in clocks and timings then its more than likely the advanced timings.

I would copy the slowest/loosest xmp profile on the timings

ill post mine, these ones were stable upto around 2500mhz on memtest

drop cr1 to cr2 and 300ns... I was benching on this lol


----------



## ChrisB17

Yea even when I load XMP it still goes to 1333. I tried move voltage etc.. Nothing wants to run on this board. I get it to boot into windows and it fails prime in half a second. So idk at this point. My CVFZ never was this much trouble to run.


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> they have something like that
> 
> Msi oc genie
> asus has on too
> there are others I just dont know what they are called
> 
> Docp upclocks somethings as well


you serious?!? well then i guess cake for everyone!!! lol that makes things alot eaiser actually. since my sabertooth only clocks my fx-8320 to 3.8ghz and i used to have it at 4.1 but i accidentally screwed it up.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Yea even when I load XMP it still goes to 1333. I tried move voltage etc.. Nothing wants to run on this board. I get it to boot into windows and it fails prime in half a second. So idk at this point. My CVFZ never was this much trouble to run.


You had a Crosshair V Formula Z and ditched it for an ASRock?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> they have something like that
> 
> Msi oc genie
> asus has on too
> there are others I just dont know what they are called
> 
> Docp upclocks somethings as well
> 
> 
> 
> you serious?!? well then i guess cake for everyone!!! lol that makes things alot eaiser actually. since my sabertooth only clocks my fx-8320 to 3.8ghz and i used to have it at 4.1 but i accidentally screwed it up.
Click to expand...

Not really. All auto-OC software sucks and always overvolts by a large margin.


----------



## dallas1990

is there anything else other then the bios auto oc? i know theres a guide for asus mobo with amd cpus but i cant seem to find it. also is the fx-8320 a piledrive or bulldozer i get the 2 mixed up


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> is there anything else other then the bios auto oc? i know theres a guide for asus mobo with amd cpus but i cant seem to find it. also is the fx-8320 a piledrive or bulldozer i get the 2 mixed up


The guide is linked in this thread's OP.

FX-*1** chips are Bulldozer.
FX-*3** chips are Piledriver.


----------



## dallas1990

ah ok, thank you. i'll see what oc i can get out of my cpu now


----------



## Devildog83

You had a Crosshair V Formula Z and ditched it for an ASRock? eh-smiley.gif

I have the same question KyadCK, where is the CHVFZ? Did he downgrade on purpose?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> you serious?!? well then i guess cake for everyone!!! lol that makes things alot eaiser actually. since my sabertooth only clocks my fx-8320 to 3.8ghz and i used to have it at 4.1 but i accidentally screwed it up.


You can use the software to get an idea of what you can achieve.
But manual OC is the way to go. I never use software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You had a Crosshair V Formula Z and ditched it for an ASRock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. All auto-OC software sucks and always overvolts by a large margin.


This ^^ 100%.
Overclocking takes loads of time. If you just want a simple push the button massive performance chip go buy an 2011 platform cpu and board.
Else, just ask away and learn how to do it like the real men do it here.








Some of us do overclocking for years but we still learn new stuff every now and then.

Good luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You had a Crosshair V Formula Z and ditched it for an ASRock? eh-smiley.gif
> 
> I have the same question KyadCK, where is the CHVFZ? Did he downgrade on purpose?


Maybe he just wants the challenge while overclocking.


----------



## ChrisB17

I sold my crosshair and 8350 for haswell. I was givin a 8320 for free so I sold the haswell stuff and bought the asrock board. I wasnt a fan of haswel. To many usb 3.0 issues and heat killed all overclocks I had. My last vishera rig ran 4.6 ghz all day. Idk why I choose this assrock board over asus or gigabyte. Wqnted to try something new I guess. Thats not working to great as you can see.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I sold my crosshair and 8350 for haswell. I was givin a 8320 for free so I sold the haswell stuff and bought the asrock board. I wasnt a fan of haswel. To many usb 3.0 issues and heat killed all overclocks I had. My last vishera rig ran 4.6 ghz all day. Idk why I choose this assrock board over asus or gigabyte. Wqnted to try something new I guess. Thats not working to great as you can see.


I guess I can see that. I bought an Asrock board for my stepsons A8 6600k rig. Took a while to figure out how to just get the boost clock as I have only used Asus lately.








Mess with the best and die like the rest.


----------



## VectNDN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Mine have hynex memory and they crash almost every time over 1400...


I didn't knew how fortunate I'm... I have a MSI TwinFrozr III R7950, with reference 7970 PCB and Hynix Memory, overclocked core to 1000 and memory to 1500 thinking it was not much... currently working like that with no more than 71° C.


----------



## Devildog83

The little sucker works great. As you can see, what others have said about a good little fan on the NB/VRM's helps a lot. Check the NB temps out. T2 in 1st pic.

Without any fan -


With low flow 80mm fan -


With Gelid silent 6 60mm fan -


Here is the little guy - 

In the rig -


The socket temps went up slightly because the 80mm has more coverage to get to the socket but it's still below core temp.


----------



## d1nky

Asrock boards aren't bad, just hit and miss. same with any brand, I know someone that's RMA'd 3 CHVFs, and I know of many many more...

remember asus and asrock were basically the same company, its in the name and on the logo if you don't believe. not sure what the story is anymore, I bet they still share factories

mines been more hit and allows ram to do what it wants, lets the cpu bench up to 5.6ghz almost and vrms stay warmish.

the extreme9 is just a cleaned up version of the fatality, same caps, same vrm section, same chips, probably same thickness mobo and copper weight.

tbh I still think its user error!

LOL at that lil fan, I used an AMD one


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Asrock boards aren't bad, just hit and miss. same with any brand, I know someone that's RMA'd 3 CHVFs, and I know of many many more...
> 
> remember asus and asrock were basically the same company, its in the name and on the logo if you don't believe. not sure what the story is anymore, I bet they still share factories
> 
> mines been more hit and allows ram to do what it wants, lets the cpu bench up to 5.6ghz almost and vrms stay warmish.
> 
> the extreme9 is just a cleaned up version of the fatality, same caps, same vrm section, same chips, probably same thickness mobo and copper weight.
> 
> tbh I still think its user error!
> 
> LOL at that lil fan, I used an AMD one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, this little bugger puts out some air flow and I had to stick it up to my ear to hear it.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice, this little bugger puts out some air flow and I had to stick it up to my ear to hear it.


im not worried about noise, my rig actually sounds like an electric turbine next to me!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im not worried about noise, my rig actually sounds like an electric turbine next to me!










- I here ya but with this 24/7 ringing in my ears it don't bother me much. Mines not too loud though.

By the way, this it the temps under load with the new fan.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Asrock boards aren't bad, just hit and miss. same with any brand, I know someone that's RMA'd 3 CHVFs, and I know of many many more...
> 
> remember asus and asrock were basically the same company, its in the name and on the logo if you don't believe. not sure what the story is anymore, I bet they still share factories
> 
> mines been more hit and allows ram to do what it wants, lets the cpu bench up to 5.6ghz almost and vrms stay warmish.
> 
> the extreme9 is just a cleaned up version of the fatality, same caps, same vrm section, same chips, probably same thickness mobo and copper weight.
> 
> tbh I still think its user error!
> 
> LOL at that lil fan, I used an AMD one


Yes, and no. Asus, and ASRock are two independent motherboard manufacturers now. Asustek, and Pegatron split, Asustek still sells motherboards under the Asus brand, now Pegatron sells motherboards under the ASRock brand. Pegatron is a motherboard OEM, among other things, so they do make motherboards for Asus, as well as others.

So yes Asus boards, and ASRock boards are made in the same factory, but no the two brands are not related at all.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathalex27*
> 
> Asus sabertooth 99fx r2.0
> Fx8350 xspc rx240 rad, ek hf supreme waterblock.
> 4x4gb kingston hyper x blu 1600 cl9 1.5v
> 250gb samsung 840 ssd
> 1000watt coolermaster silent pro psu.
> 
> Cpu bagging rights:
> 5ghz 1.497v llc very high
> Cpu nb 2600mhz llc high
> Ht stock
> Ram stock
> Bus stock
> Multi 25
> 
> Temps 61 core low fan profile
> 57 core high fan profile
> 
> 3hours occt linpack
> 
> 24/7 overclock
> 
> 4.5ghz a 1.36v under load ( 1.38 set in bios )llc medium.
> Nb and ht 2600 llc regular.
> Ram @ 1866mhz cl10-10-10-27 @ 1.5750v
> Rest stock incl powersave options.
> 4hours occt
> 
> 20130904_074123.jpg 0k .jpg file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HI fella...may i offer advice?
> 
> before i do did you do the avx linkpack or non avx?
> 
> if u did the no avx then thats why u doing 5ghz at a low voltage,
> 
> can ia sk why u didnt use prime or avx IBT or the cpu test on OCCT on small data set





this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> which position should the bios switch be in lol....in or out?
> 
> there's nowt in the guide lol


umm dunno base on your desription i dont think mine are locked i can flash either or. but mine is easier to flash 2 ( for me closest to cfx bridges )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah if the card is non-boost it would be a different story I guess.
> 
> d1nky, do you know if there is a way to check which ram my card has without taking the cooling of?
> My bios is: 15.25.99 (113-210PAFR-V07)
> P/n: 299-2E210-204SA


yes what can your ram clock to ~ 1500 usually ephina ( spelling ) ~ 1700+ usually hynix
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if the card is non-boost it would be a different story I guess.
> 
> d1nky, do you know if there is a way to check which ram my card has without taking the cooling of?
> My bios is: 15.25.99 (113-210PAFR-V07)
> P/n: 299-2E210-204SA


Quote:


> it has an off and on switch, a nice blue light comes on. would that be the backupbios to flash if i did it wrong??
> clocks are same on and off lol


just download and save your bios both of them and reflash with the one that you did. just name them like button in button out or something like that


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I would like to see a program that will oc your cpu for you. All you do is punch in a couple numbers and hit a button lol. But that won't happen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> they have something like that
> 
> Msi oc genie
> asus has on too
> there are others I just dont know what they are called
> 
> Docp upclocks somethings as well





AMD overdrive (AOD)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> All stock. I am just trying to get the ram to run at 2400. Nothing else ATM.


probably need to bump up CPU/ng freq and volts and NB volts ( a little at a time nb is like .1v )


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, and no. Asus, and ASRock are two independent motherboard manufacturers now. Asustek, and Pegatron split, Asustek still sells motherboards under the Asus brand, now Pegatron sells motherboards under the ASRock brand. Pegatron is a motherboard OEM, among other things, so they do make motherboards for Asus, as well as others.
> 
> So yes Asus boards, and ASRock boards are made in the same factory, but no the two brands are not related at all.


aaahhhhhhhhh I see, and there ya have it kids.. but I did say they 'were basically' the same company. I should of been more concise


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im not worried about noise, my rig actually sounds like an electric turbine next to me!


I'm with you on the turbine.

Running 5-120x38mm, 141 cfm shrouded Delta fans on 2 radiators, but can control them from the front panel. They really suck some air when cranked up and the cat knows to stay clear of the suck zone.
Even with them sucking full blast I can still hear the 60mm/6800 rpm fan blowning on the VRM's of my Sabertooth.

Looking to replace it with this 92mm Delta @ 102 cfm's
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92afre.html


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm with you on the turbine.
> 
> Running 5-120x38mm, 141 cfm shrouded Delta fans on 2 radiators, but can control them from the front panel. They really suck some air when cranked up and the cat knows to stay clear of the suck zone.
> Even with them sucking full blast I can still hear the 60mm/6800 rpm fan blowning on the VRM's of my Sabertooth.
> 
> Looking to replace it with this 92mm Delta @ 102 cfm's
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92afre.html


You must be doin' some heavy overclocking to need that much air.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> aaahhhhhhhhh I see, and there ya have it kids.. but I did say they 'were basically' the same company. I should of been more concise


Meh, no worries, they indeed were, at one point. Actually now Asustek isn't even using Pegatron as an ODM for their motherboards much anymore. Today a lot of the Asus boards are made by ECS, and FIC on mainland China, not even in Taiwan anymore.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Asrock boards aren't bad, just hit and miss. same with any brand, I know someone that's RMA'd 3 CHVFs, and I know of many many more...
> 
> remember asus and asrock were basically the same company, its in the name and on the logo if you don't believe. not sure what the story is anymore, I bet they still share factories
> 
> mines been more hit and allows ram to do what it wants, lets the cpu bench up to 5.6ghz almost and vrms stay warmish.
> 
> the extreme9 is just a cleaned up version of the fatality, same caps, same vrm section, same chips, probably same thickness mobo and copper weight.
> 
> tbh I still think its user error!
> 
> LOL at that lil fan, I used an AMD one


I have a 40mm fan from my ole FX 4100 HSF


----------



## d1nky

yea mine matched nicely with the slots and was able to use the screws with it and tighten it down nicely.

thanks Anubis!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You must be doin' some heavy overclocking to need that much air.


Not really.. Just upgraded my rig from a AM2+ 940 BE @ 3.7 to what I have now... Just wanted a good solid fan that could pull hard when needed and last along time. I have been running these same fans on a Black ice Extreme 240mm and 360mm for the past 5 years and never a problem.

These:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html

My D-Tek block mount plate has 4 extra holes and works great for holding fans where you need them. Fans need a little cleaning eh!!

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130905_200719_zpsdd751b70.jpg.html


----------



## d1nky

whats the 240 black ice extreme rad like?

ive got a 360 and its a beast tbh! but im thinking on a better 240 to replace the xspc, and maybe add it in somewhere.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea mine matched nicely with the slots and was able to use the screws with it and tighten it down nicely.
> 
> thanks Anubis!


i just mounted it on the screws from my block


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> whats the 240 black ice extreme rad like?
> 
> ive got a 360 and its a beast tbh! but im thinking on a better 240 to replace the xspc, and maybe add it in somewhere.


It's very solid and has been working great all these years... I have 120x38mm shrouds and then the 38mm delta's on top. It's in the video card loop along with a Swiftech MCP350 pump and really does a good job.

And yes that's a Hockey Puck for feet... Gets the case up higher for bottom air sucking and is very stable..

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130905_201858_zpsdc9d91de.jpg.html


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Asrock boards aren't bad, just hit and miss. same with any brand, I know someone that's RMA'd 3 CHVFs, and I know of many many more...
> 
> remember asus and asrock were basically the same company, its in the name and on the logo if you don't believe. not sure what the story is anymore, I bet they still share factories
> 
> mines been more hit and allows ram to do what it wants, lets the cpu bench up to 5.6ghz almost and vrms stay warmish.
> 
> the extreme9 is just a cleaned up version of the fatality, same caps, same vrm section, same chips, probably same thickness mobo and copper weight.
> 
> tbh I still think its user error!
> 
> LOL at that lil fan, I used an AMD one


Hey how did you get that fan rigged there? I have been thinking about doing something similar with my fan off my stock cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Meh, no worries, they indeed were, at one point. Actually now Asustek isn't even using Pegatron as an ODM for their motherboards much anymore. Today a lot of the Asus boards are made by ECS, and FIC on mainland China, not even in Taiwan anymore.


ive owned a few ecs boards never ocd on them though but never had any issues

that is interesting didnt know that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so....

i bought into temptation, and got a H100i on sale.

i've rigged the bugger up in push/pull

i've got 9 fans going now.. hehehe

so far.. 14* cooler from current profiles.

might be able to manage 5ghz @ 24/7 use now











temp only spiked to that for a second if that maintained a 54* most of the test


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im not worried about noise, my rig actually sounds like an electric turbine next to me!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I here ya but with this 24/7 ringing in my ears it don't bother me much. Mines not too loud though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, this it the temps under load with the new fan.


They invented headphones for this you know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this
> umm dunno base on your desription i dont think mine are locked i can flash either or. but mine is easier to flash 2 ( for me closest to cfx bridges )
> yes what can your ram clock to ~ 1500 usually ephina ( spelling ) ~ 1700+ usually hynix
> just download and save your bios both of them and reflash with the one that you did. just name them like button in button out or something like that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AMD overdrive (AOD)
> probably need to bump up CPU/ng freq and volts and NB volts ( a little at a time nb is like .1v )


I am a bit scared to push further on the ram.
But when I clock to lets say 1400 the performance actually decreases compare to 1250(stock)...
It sucks that these new vapor-x cards have the mem voltage set at 1.5 instead of the earlier 1.6 versions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> It's very solid and has been working great all these years... I have 120x38mm shrouds and then the 38mm delta's on top. It's in the video card loop along with a Swiftech MCP350 pump and really does a good job.
> 
> And yes that's a Hockey Puck for feet... Gets the case up higher for bottom air sucking and is very stable..
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130905_201858_zpsdc9d91de.jpg.html


Moar air!
Classy with the puck.
Me likes clever ideas.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so....
> 
> i bought into temptation, and got a H100i on sale.
> 
> i've rigged the bugger up in push/pull
> 
> i've got 9 fans going now.. hehehe
> 
> so far.. 14* cooler from current profiles.
> 
> might be able to manage 5ghz @ 24/7 use now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temp only spiked to that for a second if that maintained a 54* most of the test


Nice.
I thought the h100(i) didn't really gave much more performance in push/pull. I use my h100 as pull with an shroud.
Because the rads are so thin I thought it gave a difference of about 2c compare to just push or pull.
Would you be so kind to check it out for me?








I would do it myself if I had the fans laying around. But maybe you can just pull 2 fans off and test it out...


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey how did you get that fan rigged there? I have been thinking about doing something similar with my fan off my stock cooler.


the screws that come with the fan are about 3mm wide and stick out about 5-6mm just enough to fit tightly between the fins of the VRM heatsink.

so basically its screwed into the gaps of the metal.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the screws that come with the fan are about 3mm wide and stick out about 5-6mm just enough to fit tightly between the fins of the VRM heatsink.
> 
> so basically its screwed into the gaps of the metal.


That is how I added a fan to My GF 5450. I got that bad boy clocked to even the extended limits. That 5450 is a beast.


----------



## Chopper1591

Hey guys,

Some of you might have noticed me talking about the bad performance of my h100 compared to other users.
I used the pea method to apply AS5 to the cpu as recommended by Arctic.
Someone told me to go with the X as this works better but I am just convinced that the pea method is the best to prevent air sockets.

I redid my paste and the temps were a few degrees higher, but that is probably because of the paste not cured in yet.
I have the h100 as intake in my 650D with a Demciflex filtering the air. But as some may know, I am a smoker.








So keeping that thing clean is a job itself.

Thought about giving it a shot without the filter on it. I had expected a few degrees lower because the Demci's are pretty restricted.
What do you know, the temp was more then 10c lower without the filter....









Now I noticed that I am thinking of mounting the radiator differently. Maybe I will mount it on top of the case. Just a shame that filter won't be used then, 20 euro waste.
You guys have some tips or ideas for me? I am looking at making the top closed so the rad just pulls air from underneath the radiator and dumps it in the room.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:
Originally Posted by Devildog83 View Post

lmaosmiley.gif - I here ya but with this 24/7 ringing in my ears it don't bother me much. Mines not too loud though.
Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
By the way, this it the temps under load with the new fan.

They invented headphones for this you know. tongue.gif

Headphones would make it worse I think. Tinnitus is a bummer


----------



## z1lt0id

I suffer from Tinnitus due to playing drums for twenty years. Headphones at loud volumes indeed make it worse, on saying that the sound of fan gets me to sleep


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1lt0id*
> 
> I suffer from Tinnitus due to playing drums for twenty years. Headphones at loud volumes indeed make it worse, on saying that the sound of fan gets me to sleep


Yep, ain't it the truth.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep, ain't it the truth.


Yeah I'm afraid I have that too.
When it is completely silent I hear some a peep show. Although sometimes it seems to be worse then other times... Maybe it is just the stress I don't know.


----------



## d1nky

well my fittings are here tomorrow, loops getting re-done. heatsinks lapped. fresh distilled water.

and cinebenching to hit 9.60

and talking about benching, ranger bless him has added a loop to his rig.

and this says it all tbh! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1182823


----------



## Durquavian

I agree 110%. Don't care for having his activities ferried here. I am interested in clocks using AMD CPUs. The fact he is running AMD GPU doesn't give it credence here.


----------



## Durvelle27

What do you guys think of this RAM

G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231653


----------



## anubis1127

Oh mai, so many CAPS.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> fixable with tweaking and good price for it


true but there is better binned out there for a little more


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not horrid but timings are loose
> 
> these are better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538
> 
> price gap $17


$17 is alot lol


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> true but there is better binned out there for a little more


yea, theres some ripjaw blues at 2133 at like 9-10-10 or tridents but all cost more when you could do the same or similar for nothing


----------



## dallas1990

$17 that's like 2.5 gallons of gas and McDonald's for lunch lmao


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> $17 is alot lol


not in comparison to what I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148555

but since the price of ram doubled the gaps became more apparent not saying it was bad but saying in comparison to what else is out there it is a bit loose and the 1.6v means that they had to up clock so there isn't much tweaking that can be done on them

However I still could be wrong as I do not know all ram and have a limited view


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z1lt0id*
> 
> I suffer from Tinnitus due to playing drums for twenty years. Headphones at loud volumes indeed make it worse, on saying that the sound of fan gets me to sleep


I got tinnitus too







1 drunken night out and awoke in hospital a few days later









Anyway tinnitus is off topic...no where as near off topic as intel, but still!

I've had me a FANtastic day. Set out to buy another hd7970, but onmce again the crud stores here didn't sell. But a Saphire 7970 6gb was possible. Not sure if crossfiring diff brands/cards is a good idea so left it and got 2x120mm aero cool fans.

before cpu fan was covering vrms whcih were getting way too hot too quick, sooo this was my solution

before, after flipping top fan to be an inlet
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0846.jpg.html

wasnt sure about doing this, but was worth a try. I flipped the fans to otherside of tower and had it exhausting out the front. Inside fan as intake. was hoping inside the case wouldnt get too hot to cool the rad.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0868.jpg.html

position 2 fans as intakes from rear
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0875.jpg.html

and boom
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0876.jpg.html

now have: 4 x 120mm inlets: 2at rear and 2 side. 2 x 140mm: 1 bottom front inlet & 1 bay area infront of radiator as exhaust. 1 200mm top inlet. So hopefuly the airflow cycles in a circular manner.

results? Oooo yeah... check this

before:
woulda been about a 15-18 minute run
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46at61.jpg.html

this not sure, but still high. Would run p95 for a few mins then have to stop workers..
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/dfghrwlrl6574.jpg.html

and now after a 10 minute run..huge differences on nb & cpu temps were levelling of around the mid 50s.
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/ntmp.jpg.html


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not in comparison to what I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148555
> 
> but since the price of ram doubled the gaps became more apparent not saying it was bad but saying in comparison to what else is out there it is a bit loose and the 1.6v means that they had to up clock so there isn't much tweaking that can be done on them
> 
> However I still could be wrong as I do not know all ram and have a limited view


If i can find some around the same price then i'll consider them but $53 is hard to past up w/Life Time Warranty


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If i can find some around the same price then i'll consider them but $53 is hard to past up w/Life Time Warranty


true goodluck though I paid 56 for mine just before the prices doubled looks like newegg has the cheapest prices at the moment for ram too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: condensed
> 
> 
> 
> I got tinnitus too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 drunken night out and awoke in hospital a few days later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway tinnitus is off topic...no where as near off topic as intel, but still!
> 
> I've had me a FANtastic day. Set out to buy another hd7970, but onmce again the crud stores here didn't sell. But a Saphire 7970 6gb was possible. Not sure if crossfiring diff brands/cards is a good idea so left it and got 2x120mm aero cool fans.
> 
> before cpu fan was covering vrms whcih were getting way too hot too quick, sooo this was my solution
> 
> before, after flipping top fan to be an inlet
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0846.jpg.html
> 
> wasnt sure about doing this, but was worth a try. I flipped the fans to otherside of tower and had it exhausting out the front. Inside fan as intake. was hoping inside the case wouldnt get too hot to cool the rad.
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0868.jpg.html
> 
> position 2 fans as intakes from rear
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0875.jpg.html
> 
> and boom
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0876.jpg.html
> 
> now have: 4 x 120mm inlets: 2at rear and 2 side. 2 x 140mm: 1 bottom front inlet & 1 bay area infront of radiator as exhaust. 1 200mm top inlet. So hopefuly the airflow cycles in a circular manner.
> 
> results? Oooo yeah... check this
> 
> before:
> woulda been about a 15-18 minute run
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46at61.jpg.html
> 
> this not sure, but still high. Would run p95 for a few mins then have to stop workers..
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/dfghrwlrl6574.jpg.html
> 
> and now after a 10 minute run..huge differences on nb & cpu temps were levelling of around the mid 50s.
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/ntmp.jpg.html


Nice.. made it cleaner in the case too


----------



## Devildog83

That does look better PROCESS, I lost 10C also, don't know where it went but it's gone. LOL

By the way we were talking about fan noise and how it's kinda soothing when you have Tinnitus like I do. I think fan noise, since we use them to cool everything including the CPU is just as on topic as anything else. I would suggest reading all the posts to get the origin of a comment before posting something like that. Thanks.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That does look better PROCESS, I lost 10C also, don't know where it went but it's gone. LOL
> 
> By the way we were talking about fan noise and how it's kinda soothing when you have Tinnitus like I do. I think fan noise, since we use them to cool everything including the CPU is just as on topic as anything else. I would suggest reading all the posts to get the origin of a comment before posting something like that. Thanks.


haha ye...too much of a racket going on my room which takes my mind off the tinnitus...only when I go to bed can it bother me but now I think i've just grown to get used to it. Wasn't meant as a jab at the tinnitus talk, but as one at the talk of intel!

Not really sure I got the most affective air flow going on here. Would be great if anyone could advise....This is what I pictured when doing it earlier...
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/AF.jpg.html

the vrm temps are well stable now, but the cpu temps will continue to rise, albeit very slowly.
after a 30 min run
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/c30tmp.jpg.html

I know I'm not going to be using 100cpu load, but still would be nice to get the cpu temps stable. I think this khuler920 lark isnt up to the job... idea is to keep the rad as cool as poss ye so the liquid temps drop...pretty tricky oh

not enough exhaust maybe? empty 200mm fan space to the right of the current 200mm fan gets quite warm on load... put an exhaust there? dont think will help the rad oh


----------



## d1nky

ive forgotten what its like temp wise to be on air, since ive had my loop I haven't ever touched pass 45*c on the core


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so....
> 
> i bought into temptation, and got a H100i on sale.
> 
> i've rigged the bugger up in push/pull
> 
> i've got 9 fans going now.. hehehe
> 
> so far.. 14* cooler from current profiles.
> 
> might be able to manage 5ghz @ 24/7 use now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temp only spiked to that for a second if that maintained a 54* most of the test


push-pull configuration is a complete waste of time ona thin radiator like that of the H100i. At best you will see a 1 degree celsius improvement of temperatures when under 100% cpu load. The nThe extra noise will turn your pc into an airport.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> ive forgotten what its like temp wise to be on air, since ive had my loop I haven't ever touched pass 45*c on the core


doesnt help me!!!

I'm running a liquid cooler too... khuler 920... thought I'd get lower stable temps with it but seems not


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> doesnt help me!!!
> 
> I'm running a liquid cooler too... khuler 920... thought I'd get lower stable temps with it but seems not


temps are that high on a khuler920?! my temps were like that on a xigmatek aegir push/pull PK3 paste, around 15*c ambients


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> temps are that high on a khuler920?! my temps were like that on a xigmatek aegir push/pull PK3 paste, around 15*c ambients


yup unfortunately so. Any idea how I could make the khuler - cooler?!


----------



## d1nky

im not sure you could always test for a perfect mount, just remount-test several times, youll see a good mount compared to a crap mount, the temps rise differently and get higher.

or test in cooler ambients, better paste. Or you could say its stable no point in testing anymore and be happy.

atm mines mounted crap and kinks in the loop.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im not sure you could always test for a perfect mount, just remount-test several times, youll see a good mount compared to a crap mount, the temps rise differently and get higher.
> 
> or test in cooler ambients, better paste. Or you could say its stable no point in testing anymore and be happy.
> 
> atm mines mounted crap and kinks in the loop.


meh! I dunno. OCuk built this, so I think I can trust their mounting. s'only with p95 running for 20/30 mins will it start hitting 60c, so may just leave it for now.


----------



## bond32

I'm giving up on getting 5 ghz + stable with ram at 2400+. It is stable enough for benchmarks so good enough for me...

Got a daily clock of 4.8 stable with ram around 2400, should be good enough for now. Timings are 10 12 12 31, but I'll work on dropping those in a bit.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm giving up on getting 5 ghz + stable with ram at 2400+. It is stable enough for benchmarks so good enough for me...
> 
> Got a daily clock of 4.8 stable with ram around 2400, should be good enough for now. Timings are 10 12 12 31, but I'll work on dropping those in a bit.


a little trick I learnt was too keep testing the cpu @ higher clocks e.g. 5ghz and beyond. But have the ram lower (1333-1600mhz) and stress test.

the IMC is pretty weak at trying to operate between 5ghz cpu and 2400mhz ram with cpunb equivalent or higher.

once the cpu has been tested at X frequency bring the ram back up to wanted speed and prime test with custom profile or small FFTs


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> a little trick I learnt was too keep testing the cpu @ higher clocks e.g. 5ghz and beyond. But have the ram lower (1333-1600mhz) and stress test.
> 
> the IMC is pretty weak at trying to operate between 5ghz cpu and 2400mhz ram with cpunb equivalent or higher.
> 
> once the cpu has been tested at X frequency bring the ram back up to wanted speed and prime test with custom profile or small FFTs


Thanks for the tip, will def try that.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm giving up on getting 5 ghz + stable with ram at 2400+. It is stable enough for benchmarks so good enough for me...
> 
> Got a daily clock of 4.8 stable with ram around 2400, should be good enough for now. Timings are 10 12 12 31, but I'll work on dropping those in a bit.


Honestly you don't need 2400. 2133 or about would be fine. Not much diff to be honest. In benching yes but for normal games and activity not a lot of difference just extra power usage and diminishing the life of the components.


----------



## Durquavian

To give you an idea of how to tell if it matters:

2400 = .000833
2133 = .000938

Now multiply those by your timings.

so say you get 10c with 2400 then you have .00833
so say you get 9c with 2133 then you have .008442

these numbers are in terms of a second so the diff is .000112 seconds. Negligible!

The formula for this is 1/(ram speed/2) x timing = read/write/copy speed

so for 2400 it is 1/(2400/2) x 10= 1/1200 x10 = .000833 x 10 = .00833 or 8.3ns

Edit: oh the only difference with speed is really the bandwidth which can be helpful but that depends on what you are trying to do and how much ram you have.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> When I get home I shall have plenty to PM you then. I tried before to get that point across with as little hostility as possible. But I guess it is time to lay it all out.


fyi you can get banned or infractions even from pms !~


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I got tinnitus too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 drunken night out and awoke in hospital a few days later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway tinnitus is off topic...no where as near off topic as intel, but still!
> 
> I've had me a FANtastic day. Set out to buy another hd7970, but onmce again the crud stores here didn't sell. But a Saphire 7970 6gb was possible. Not sure if crossfiring diff brands/cards is a good idea so left it and got 2x120mm aero cool fans.
> 
> before cpu fan was covering vrms whcih were getting way too hot too quick, sooo this was my solution
> 
> before, after flipping top fan to be an inlet
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0846.jpg.html
> 
> wasnt sure about doing this, but was worth a try. I flipped the fans to otherside of tower and had it exhausting out the front. Inside fan as intake. was hoping inside the case wouldnt get too hot to cool the rad.
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0868.jpg.html
> 
> position 2 fans as intakes from rear
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0875.jpg.html
> 
> and boom
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0876.jpg.html
> 
> now have: 4 x 120mm inlets: 2at rear and 2 side. 2 x 140mm: 1 bottom front inlet & 1 bay area infront of radiator as exhaust. 1 200mm top inlet. So hopefuly the airflow cycles in a circular manner.
> 
> results? Oooo yeah... check this
> 
> before:
> woulda been about a 15-18 minute run
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/46at61.jpg.html
> 
> this not sure, but still high. Would run p95 for a few mins then have to stop workers..
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/dfghrwlrl6574.jpg.html
> 
> and now after a 10 minute run..huge differences on nb & cpu temps were levelling of around the mid 50s.
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/ntmp.jpg.html





fyi you can cfx any 79xx gpu of the same chip ( iirc there are 2 different chips but idr right now. work was a pita and i am about to get drunk )

i was tempted to buy that for the extra ram, but i am leaning more towards a 7990 but meh still thinking about it. may just get the new 9970s x4







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> true goodluck though I paid 56 for mine just before the prices doubled looks like newegg has the cheapest prices at the moment for ram too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.. made it cleaner in the case too


more like always have the cheapest lol


----------



## vabeachboy0

Hey guys havent posted in a while. Worked on modding H50 tell me what you think. It's the stock H50 Rad plus the H100 rad. And yes its dusty


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Hey guys havent posted in a while. Worked on modding H50 tell me what you think. It's the stock H50 Rad plus the H100 rad. And yes its dusty


What's the temps and how's the flow


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> What's the temps and how's the flow


The flow is much better than the H100 pump. Idle temps at socket around 34C core temps 23C. Under load maxes out around 58C core temps 60C socket at 4.9ghz 1.5 volts


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> The flow is much better than the H100 pump. Idle temps at socket around 34C core temps 23C. Under load maxes out around 58C core temps 60C socket at 4.9ghz 1.5 volts


Do you really think your core is at 23C at idle. I doubt it. It's probably around 32 or so but that's a guess. I don't think mine are actually 16 either but it shows that. The software wil not read the core temps until it get's a bit warmer. You still have good temps over an H100 but the core isn't 23C.

Proof. -


----------



## Devildog83

sorry double tap, just got done playing Crysis 3


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you really think your core is at 23C at idle. I doubt it. It's probably around 32 or so but that's a guess. I don't think mine are actually 16 either but it shows that. The software wil not read the core temps until it get's a bit warmer. You still have good temps over an H100 but the core isn't 23C.
> 
> Proof. -


AMD uses an algorithm rather than an actual meter so it is somewhat inaccurate at less than 40C. We usually don't care how low it is, unless your talking LN2, we usually only care when it is too hot.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you really think your core is at 23C at idle. I doubt it. It's probably around 32 or so but that's a guess. I don't think mine are actually 16 either but it shows that. The software wil not read the core temps until it get's a bit warmer. You still have good temps over an H100 but the core isn't 23C.
> 
> Proof. -


Screen shot of HWMonitor


----------



## z1lt0id

So I thought I'd overclock via the multiplier today instead of the FSB. I discovered that multi-threaded applications performed a lot better when the multiplier was overclocked instead of the fsb especially when compiling software. Voltage amount was still the same though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Screen shot of HWMonitor


I know the software tells you that it's at a very low temp but that's because it doesn't read it correctly at normal idle temps.

Here is a test, run that program and then run prime 95 while watching. Tell me how many split seconds it takes to say 40c. I bet it goes to 40c in a heartbeat. As you can see on HWinfo64 my core says 16c. If I load it to 100% like with prime it goes to 40c almost instantly. Do you think that's real world. NO. You will also notice the core temps jump around a lot like from 16 to 23 to 27 to 18, that's because the program isn't actually read true temps but some calculations it does to get a close idea of the temps and it doesn't work at very low temps. Do you honestly think your socket is 34c and the core is only 23c? I don't think that would be possible.


----------



## piledragon

Quote:


> Hey guys havent posted in a while. Worked on modding H50 tell me what you think. It's the stock H50 Rad plus the H100 rad. And yes its dusty tongue.gif


, excellent work Durvelle27 , looks like your all set, now if you ever want to put your gpu underwater you can no problem,


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piledragon*
> 
> , excellent work Durvelle27 , looks like your all set, now if you ever want to put your gpu underwater you can no problem,


That's not durvelle27 Lol and my GPU is under water


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know the software tells you that it's at a very low temp but that's because it doesn't read it correctly at normal idle temps.
> 
> Here is a test, run that program and then run prime 95 while watching. Tell me how many split seconds it takes to say 40c. I bet it goes to 40c in a heartbeat. As you can see on HWinfo64 my core says 16c. If I load it to 100% like with prime it goes to 40c almost instantly. Do you think that's real world. NO. You will also notice the core temps jump around a lot like from 16 to 23 to 27 to 18, that's because the program isn't actually read true temps but some calculations it does to get a close idea of the temps and it doesn't work at very low temps. Do you honestly think your socket is 34c and the core is only 23c? I don't think that would be possible.


I kinda figured that but no need to get hasty







It was mainly done to see if it would even work


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That's not durvelle27 Lol and my GPU is under water


Lol i was like huh?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Lol i was like huh?


That wasn't my comment that you replied too


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That wasn't my comment that you replied too


I was agreeing with you wondering who he was talking about thats all


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

If anyone has a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 Rev 3.0 (must be rev 3.0) with a fx cpu pls send me a pm cause i wonder if you find any solution to oc the nb. Cause i cant raise the voltage to the nb! So i am stuck at 2400mhz at the nb, but i want to reach at least 2600mhz.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi you can cfx any 79xx gpu of the same chip ( iirc there are 2 different chips but idr right now. work was a pita and i am about to get drunk )
> 
> i was tempted to buy that for the extra ram, but i am leaning more towards a 7990 but meh still thinking about it. may just get the new 9970s x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more like always have the cheapest lol


hmmm, so I could mix a saphire 7970 6gb with a gigabyte 7970 3gb ghz ed.
and the cards could be clocked individually, but work together?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> hmmm, so I could mix a saphire 7970 6gb with a gigabyte 7970 3gb ghz ed.
> and the cards could be clocked individually, but work together?


i would recommend putting the saphire in the first slot ( so you have 6gb of ram ) however they will automatically downclock to the lowest clock


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> hmmm, so I could mix a saphire 7970 6gb with a gigabyte 7970 3gb ghz ed.
> and the cards could be clocked individually, but work together?
> 
> 
> 
> i would recommend putting the saphire in the first slot ( so you have 6gb of ram ) however they will automatically downclock to the lowest clock
Click to expand...

And only use as much VRAM as the lowest card.

So unless you already have a Toxic, adding the second card wastes half your VRAM too. Remember, the VRAM of all crossfire cards is an exact mirror of the first card's.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And only use as much VRAM as the lowest card.
> 
> So unless you already have a Toxic, adding the second card wastes half your VRAM too. Remember, the VRAM of all crossfire cards is an exact mirror of the first card's.


but if the vram on the first card is 6gb and second card 3gb... itll use how much? Only what it can mirtror, so 3gb?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And only use as much VRAM as the lowest card.
> 
> So unless you already have a Toxic, adding the second card wastes half your VRAM too. Remember, the VRAM of all crossfire cards is an exact mirror of the first card's.
> 
> 
> 
> but if the vram on the first card is 6gb and second card 3gb... itll use how much? Only what it can mirtror, so 3gb?
Click to expand...

3GB, yes.


----------



## Kannas

So i removed my cooler to install a new thermal compound.

In the pic we are able to see a line running through the heat sink.

Will that affect the performance? Shall I have my unit replaced?

Corsair H80i.

20130907_130049.jpg 2459k .jpg file


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> So i removed my cooler to install a new thermal compound.
> 
> In the pic we are able to see a line running through the heat sink.
> 
> Will that affect the performance? Shall I have my unit replaced?
> 
> Corsair H80i.
> 
> 20130907_130049.jpg 2459k .jpg file


woot can not open file... why dont you use the image butoon on the text edito?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> So i removed my cooler to install a new thermal compound.
> 
> In the pic we are able to see a line running through the heat sink.
> 
> Will that affect the performance? Shall I have my unit replaced?
> 
> Corsair H80i.
> 
> 20130907_130049.jpg 2459k .jpg file


I'd send a PM to CorsairGeorge, just to make sure personally.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'd send a PM to CorsairGeorge, just to make sure personally.


Good idea, it almost looks cracked


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good idea, it almost looks cracked


how everyone able to see it but me o:

redownloaded and it worked now i feel a fool


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> how everyone able to see it but me o:
> 
> redownloaded and it worked now i feel a fool


It's not a crack tbh but just a line passing through...

may be like some1 draws a line with a pen without ink...

i think it's best to ask for a replacement....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> It's not a crack tbh but just a line passing through...
> 
> may be like some1 draws a line with a pen without ink...
> 
> i think it's best to ask for a replacement....


test if I comes off with rubbing alcohol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I was agreeing with you wondering who he was talking about thats all


Oh.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Hey guys havent posted in a while. Worked on modding H50 tell me what you think. It's the stock H50 Rad plus the H100 rad. And yes its dusty


You sure that pump is powerful enough?
I wouldn't risk it personally, the pump can die out pretty quick if it struggles too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you really think your core is at 23C at idle. I doubt it. It's probably around 32 or so but that's a guess. I don't think mine are actually 16 either but it shows that. The software wil not read the core temps until it get's a bit warmer. You still have good temps over an H100 but the core isn't 23C.
> 
> Proof. -


It's normal ain't it?
My 8320 @ 4.2 has the cores idling at 9-10c.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> So i removed my cooler to install a new thermal compound.
> 
> In the pic we are able to see a line running through the heat sink.
> 
> Will that affect the performance? Shall I have my unit replaced?
> 
> corsair H80i.
> 
> 20130907_130049.jpg 2459k .jpg file


Like the other guys sad. Try to get an replacement.
But if it is just a scratch thermal paste will fill that up. Which paste are you using?
As AS5 is so sticky and thick I always clean the block with rubbing alcohol and put a little paste on it. Smear it out with a piece of coffee filter(as this is lint-free) and try to take as much paste of as you can. It will stick in all the scratches. Then put the paste on the cpu with whatever method you prefer and mount that sucker.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 3GB, yes.


hmmmm no point then..wont be getting my moneys worth. Will either get another 3gb 7970 shipped in or hang on for the 9 series


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You sure that pump is powerful enough?
> I wouldn't risk it personally, the pump can die out pretty quick if it struggles too much.
> It's normal ain't it?
> My 8320 @ 4.2 has the cores idling at 9-10c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the other guys sad. Try to get an replacement.
> But if it is just a scratch thermal paste will fill that up. Which paste are you using?
> As AS5 is so sticky and thick I always clean the block with rubbing alcohol and put a little paste on it. Smear it out with a piece of coffee filter(as this is lint-free) and try to take as much paste of as you can. It will stick in all the scratches. Then put the paste on the cpu with whatever method you prefer and mount that sucker.


I'm using antec formula 7 diamond paste.

I'll get a replacement. It's only two weeks i got this. So why not get a replacement before it gets totally wrecked.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my post last night lol
> 
> didnt mean to lose it.......understand where i coming from, the dude didnt post anyting while he was here until he got his gfx card cause he could beat people
> 
> Then his attitude to new peoples posts/hardware not being up to scratch was terrible, then he posted a pic of himself and u knew he wouldnt talk liek that to ones face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then he stops posting, and im guessing he got banned
> 
> now his best bud posts for him cause he has a cpu that beats us all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please understand what i was coming from, its not a case of im not fair, its a case of whats right
> 
> anyhow ill leave it there
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> GerT


Stop bringing that $#!t up.
Let it rest men....

How are you btw?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> I'm using antec formula 7 diamond paste.
> 
> I'll get a replacement. It's only two weeks i got this. So why not get a replacement before it gets totally wrecked.


Yeah by all means get on with it.
Corsair is very nice with RMA.
Got experience with them?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Stop bringing that $#!t up.
> Let it rest men....
> 
> How are you btw?


lol i was just apologising,

im ok. calmed down and trying to get 3dmark running over 5.3ghz cant seem to do it again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i was just apologising,
> 
> im ok. calmed down and trying to get 3dmark running over 5.3ghz cant seem to do it again


prolly a stupid question but did you uninstall the nvidia drivers?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know the software tells you that it's at a very low temp but that's because it doesn't read it correctly at normal idle temps.
> 
> Here is a test, run that program and then run prime 95 while watching. Tell me how many split seconds it takes to say 40c. I bet it goes to 40c in a heartbeat. As you can see on HWinfo64 my core says 16c. If I load it to 100% like with prime it goes to 40c almost instantly. Do you think that's real world. NO. You will also notice the core temps jump around a lot like from 16 to 23 to 27 to 18, that's because the program isn't actually read true temps but some calculations it does to get a close idea of the temps and it doesn't work at very low temps. Do you honestly think your socket is 34c and the core is only 23c? I don't think that would be possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *AMD uses an algorithm rather than an actual meter so it is somewhat inaccurate at less than 40C. We usually don't care how low it is, unless your talking LN2, we usually only care when it is too hot*.


Bolded because I think you guys missed it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i was just apologising,
> 
> im ok. calmed down and trying to get 3dmark running over 5.3ghz cant seem to do it again


Its ok gert. Just try to stay calm. I sent my PM which hopefully will keep you from losing it. Don't need you banned again.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> prolly a stupid question but did you uninstall the nvidia drivers?


i did a clean win7 install just for my new card


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i was just apologising,
> 
> im ok. calmed down and trying to get 3dmark running over 5.3ghz cant seem to do it again


Haha no problem men.
I was kinda teasing you.









Now we talk about bench clocks.
Yesterday I wanted to try to bench at 5.0 // 8320 + h100
First did IBT to see if the temps are ok. System froze....
Upped the voltage. Clack, reboot.
Lowered the multi one step. Reboot.
Upped voltage more, still reboot....

While before the reboot temps were around 54c on the cores and 58c socket temp.
VRM was about 68c.

Tried voltage up to 1.575v. Afraid to go higher with the h100









Any ideas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Bolded because I think you guys missed it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Its ok gert. Just try to stay calm. I sent my PM which hopefully will keep you from losing it. Don't need you banned again.


Again?








When do men get banned here?
Last week I had my first warning concerning language usage. Few weeks ago I was reminded not to use double, triple and hexa posts


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do men get banned here?
> Last week I had my first warning concerning language usage. Few weeks ago I was reminded not to use double, triple and hexa posts


Gertrude has a number of times. I think I was once, couldn't login on my computer but my phone which I never logout stayed in.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha no problem men.
> I was kinda teasing you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we talk about bench clocks.
> Yesterday I wanted to try to bench at 5.0 // 8320 + h100
> First did IBT to see if the temps are ok. System froze....
> Upped the voltage. Clack, reboot.
> Lowered the multi one step. Reboot.
> Upped voltage more, still reboot....
> 
> While before the reboot temps were around 54c on the cores and 58c socket temp.
> VRM was about 68c.
> 
> Tried voltage up to 1.575v. Afraid to go higher with the h100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do men get banned here?
> Last week I had my first warning concerning language usage. Few weeks ago I was reminded not to use double, triple and hexa posts


What is your voltage for 5.0?

and yeah they are pretty fair about bans here... it goes off of the content or what was said and not really hardline..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Gertrude has a number of times. I think I was once, couldn't login on my computer but my phone which I never logout stayed in.


twice only







was expecting third last night but didnt happen


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What is your voltage for 5.0?
> 
> and yeah they are pretty fair about bans here... it goes off of the content or what was said and not really hardline..


I used multi to set the 5.0.
Put the voltage at 1.55v and later on 1.575v. Cpu-nb at 1.2375v, tried 1.26xx but no luck.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I used multi to set the 5.0.
> Put the voltage at 1.55v and later on 1.575v. Cpu-nb at 1.2375v, tried 1.26xx but no luck.


It could just be that you have reached the reasonable limit of your 8320.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I used multi to set the 5.0.
> Put the voltage at 1.55v and later on 1.575v. Cpu-nb at 1.2375v, tried 1.26xx but no luck.


up the cpu/nb I think I am running at 1.38-1.4 for cpu/nb but that is also because of my ram is oc'd so high

side note.. debating on getting FF14 for pc or ps3 hmmmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> It could just be that you have reached the reasonable limit of your 8320.


although possible I don't think it is..


----------



## Durquavian

I was thinking about the FFXIV as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I was thinking about the FFXIV as well.


They have suspended the digital downloads for pc that is part of my reason why I am debating ps3.. not sure if I want to play an mmo on a ps3 though.. I feel that it would be missing a lot of elements.. then again they could have done it well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> They have suspended the digital downloads for pc that is part of my reason why I am debating ps3.. not sure if I want to play an mmo on a ps3 though.. I feel that it would be missing a lot of elements.. then again they could have done it well


i bought a key from a site in the suspension period, not play much of it though looks nice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i bought a key from a site in the suspension period, not play much of it though looks nice


for ps3 or pc?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> for ps3 or pc?


i aint no console naab


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i was just apologising,
> 
> im ok. calmed down and trying to get 3dmark running over 5.3ghz cant seem to do it again


Gerty, my man! I wonder what speed do you have your ram running at and wich timings? Cause i have the same ram but 2133mhz. I have mine running at 2096mhz and 10-11-10 28 35 and 1t at 1.65v! Are thoose numbers acceptable/good?

And guys how much impact does the ht link have when you are ocíng for stabilty or benching or overall performance? I have my ht [email protected], i can lower it or raise it as well i think but i dont see any point to it cause my rig is stable with that ht speed? How fast are you guys ht speed?

And i cant raise my cpu/nb volt cause there arent any setting for it in my **** bios!!! So my nb speed is [email protected] stock volt, whatever that may be? I think you can get better performance clocking the nb, right? But i guess 2358mhz is acceptable, or?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Gerty, my man! I wonder what speed do you have your ram running at and wich timings? Cause i have the same ram but 2133mhz. I have mine running at 2096mhz and 10-11-10 28 35 and 1t at 1.65v! Are thoose numbers acceptable/good?
> 
> And guys how much impact does the ht link have when you are ocíng for stabilty or benching or overall performance? I have my ht [email protected], i can lower it or raise it as well i think but i dont see any point to it cause my rig is stable with that ht speed? How fast are you guys ht speed?
> 
> And i cant raise my cpu/nb volt cause there arent any setting for it in my **** bios!!! So my nb speed is [email protected] stock volt, whatever that may be? I think you can get better performance clocking the nb, right? But i guess 2358mhz is acceptable, or?


HT probably don't want to go over 3000 or 3100 max maybe. Seems most have diff getting stable there.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> HT probably don't want to go over 3000 or 3100 max maybe. Seems most have diff getting stable there.


Hmm ty for answer. I have my cpu running at 4847mhz and well the ht at 3144mhz. I think im gonna try to lower my ht link speed by 200mhz, and then try to up the cpu mhz 1 notch and see if its stable there. Cause right now im at my absolutly max oc on the cpu with my current vcore wich is at 1.5-1.512v and i cant raise my vcore any higher cause my cooler cant deal with it then. Ill brb, gonna try this things now and see if i cant raise my oc by like 20mhz lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> It could just be that you have reached the reasonable limit of your 8320.


What do instant reboots usually mean when running IBT?
I thought reboots were always to blame to thermals....
But as the temps are way below max I can hardly believe that is the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> up the cpu/nb I think I am running at 1.38-1.4 for cpu/nb but that is also because of my ram is oc'd so high
> 
> side note.. debating on getting FF14 for pc or ps3 hmmmm
> although possible I don't think it is..


Like I said earlier the system would even reboot at 4.8ghz 1.575v.
Maybe it is just the crappy board(ud3)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Gerty, my man! I wonder what speed do you have your ram running at and wich timings? Cause i have the same ram but 2133mhz. I have mine running at 2096mhz and 10-11-10 28 35 and 1t at 1.65v! Are thoose numbers acceptable/good?
> 
> And guys how much impact does the ht link have when you are ocíng for stabilty or benching or overall performance? I have my ht [email protected], i can lower it or raise it as well i think but i dont see any point to it cause my rig is stable with that ht speed? How fast are you guys ht speed?
> 
> And i cant raise my cpu/nb volt cause there arent any setting for it in my **** bios!!! So my nb speed is [email protected] stock volt, whatever that may be? I think you can get better performance clocking the nb, right? But i guess 2358mhz is acceptable, or?


sorry man, i just got back from the shops

i run at 2133 with 9-11-9-27-36 timings and volts to 1.70

i have my cpunb t 1.35 at mo but no doubt will have to increase it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What do instant reboots usually mean when running IBT?
> I thought reboots were always to blame to thermals....
> But as the temps are way below max I can hardly believe that is the case.
> Like I said earlier the system would even reboot at 4.8ghz 1.575v.
> Maybe it is just the crappy board(ud3)


usually its overcurrent protection.. what llc are you using if you have llc

Also try fropping it a notch and raise cpunb a bit


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry man, i just got back from the shops
> 
> i run at 2133 with 9-11-9-27-36 timings and volts to 1.70
> 
> i have my cpunb t 1.35 at mo but no doubt will have to increase it


Ty for answer i will try to lower my timings to what you run now, do you run command rate at 2t or 1t?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Ty for answer i will try to lower my timings to what you run now, do you run command rate at 2t or 1t?


2t is more stable but slower

It depends on what your ram can handle.. try to oc 1t and once you hit a limit go 2t


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Ty for answer i will try to lower my timings to what you run now, do you run command rate at 2t or 1t?


always 1T if i can

2T sucks










Edit:

BTW whats a good gfx card burn in

ive used furmark, kombustor, afterburner

i cant seem to get my card hot hot

surely it cant be that good


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> always 1T if i can
> 
> 2T sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> BTW whats a good gfx card burn in
> 
> ive used furmark, kombustor, afterburner
> 
> i cant seem to get my card hot hot
> 
> surely it cant be that good


I use Kombuster using a fan profile locked at 20% to get to 85C+. Key is you need to lock your fan profile to get that heat. These fans today are pretty good at taking care of the heat,.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> usually its overcurrent protection.. what llc are you using if you have llc
> 
> Also try *fropping* it a notch and raise cpunb a bit


Sounds like a cool word. I know you meant dropping but still cool.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I use Kombuster using a fan profile locked at 20% to get to 85C+. Key is you need to lock your fan profile to get that heat. These fans today are pretty good at taking care of the heat,.


hmmm im trying to get over 60C i find it hard to get over 55C lol

on my old 7950 i exchnged it up to 68C though it did only have 1 fan this has 2


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmm im trying to get over 60C i find it hard to get over 55C lol
> 
> on my old 7950 i exchnged it up to 68C though it did only have 1 fan this has 2


I use MSI afterburner and set the fan to manual at 20% and then run kombuster burnin till 85C. takes a while.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> usually its overcurrent protection.. what llc are you using if you have llc
> 
> Also try fropping it a notch and raise cpunb a bit


Should the current really be that high?








Sadly my board doesn't have LLC.

What is safe to go on the cpu-nb volts?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I use MSI afterburner and set the fan to manual at 20% and then run kombuster burnin till 85C. takes a while.


surely i dont need to turn down the fans lol

Ive gone 4xmsaa and 1080p ill try overclock the card more......maybe i can get hot withoutthe need to nearly kill it ahah


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Should the current really be that high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly my board doesn't have LLC.
> 
> What is safe to go on the cpu-nb volts?


is if you have the cooling iam over 6 months running at with 0 issues..

Hehe meant dropping..

also check to see if you can disable you onboard cpu voltage and temp sensors in bios that may help


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> surely i dont need to turn down the fans lol
> 
> Ive gone 4xmsaa and 1080p ill try overclock the card more......maybe i can get hot withoutthe need to nearly kill it ahah


I ran it full all MSAA and still couldn't get over 65C with auto fan. WHy I set to manual and sat watching the temps to cut it once it got to 85C. You can go to 95C so I'm told but I don't like taking chances seeing I am pooooor.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> is if you have the cooling iam over 6 months running at with 0 issues..
> 
> Hehe meant dropping..
> also check to see if you can disable you onboard cpu voltage and temp sensors in bios that may help


I still like the term *Fropping*.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I ran it full all MSAA and still couldn't get over 65C with auto fan. WHy I set to manual and sat watching the temps to cut it once it got to 85C. You can go to 95C so I'm told but I don't like taking chances seeing I am pooooor.


im poorer than u









i need my stuff to last haha

yeah right









im still poor though, i just dont feed the kdis for awhile and i say to them there's no santa really its all a lie...so i save money

They are home schooled so they dont know any different


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im poorer than u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need my stuff to last haha
> 
> yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still poor though, i just dont feed the kdis for awhile and i say to them there's no santa really its all a lie...so i save money
> 
> They are home schooled so they dont know any different


BAD DAD AWARD GOES TO ....... GERTRUDE.







Dinner= roadkill-ala-stew.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I still like the term *Fropping*.


me too lol


----------



## LazarusIV

Whoah! I take it back, I'm not fropping at all! EVAR!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> me too lol


did u ever look up the term fropping??

I aint laughed so hard or so loong in weeks

The quotes r going in my sig....

thank you


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I kinda figured that but no need to get hasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was mainly done to see if it would even work


Sorry, did not mean to be nasty. Sometimes getting a point across ends up that way. Again I am sorry if it sounded that way.


----------



## LazarusIV

Wow, catching up in this thread took forever! Lots of fighting going on...

Quick question though, I've been concerned about the temps on the VRMs on my UD5 so I set up a 120mm slipstream fan on them and I really didn't notice a difference in the temps at all afterwards! Am I going to have to take off the VRM heatsinks, apply TIM, and reattach them you think?

Here's the post in the Giga 990FXA club I put up originally.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Wow, catching up in this thread took forever! Lots of fighting going on...
> 
> Quick question though, I've been concerned about the temps on the VRMs on my UD5 so I set up a 120mm slipstream fan on them and I really didn't notice a difference in the temps at all afterwards! Am I going to have to take off the VRM heatsinks, apply TIM, and reattach them you think?
> 
> Here's the post in the Giga 990FXA club I put up originally.


with such diverse people in one place differring attitudes etc and you bound to have the odd flare up....

Its nothing to be concerned about and usually over quicker than f3ers to ashes can frop









as for modding not the one to ask, i have a 80mm spot fan running and notice it keeps temps down a bit


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And only use as much VRAM as the lowest card.
> 
> So unless you already have a Toxic, adding the second card wastes half your VRAM too. Remember, the VRAM of all crossfire cards is an exact mirror of the first card's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 3GB, yes.


i did not know that thanks i was told/or thought idr which that it just used the first card!~ i need to learn more about how it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> So i removed my cooler to install a new thermal compound.
> 
> In the pic we are able to see a line running through the heat sink.
> 
> Will that affect the performance? Shall I have my unit replaced?
> 
> Corsair H80i.
> 
> 20130907_130049.jpg 2459k .jpg file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> woot can not open file... why dont you use the image butoon on the text edito?


this !~ ( use the button of a image not a paperclip )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> hmmmm no point then..wont be getting my moneys worth. Will either get another 3gb 7970 shipped in or hang on for the 9 series


sorry for this missinfos @!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> They have suspended the digital downloads for pc that is part of my reason why I am debating ps3.. not sure if I want to play an mmo on a ps3 though.. I feel that it would be missing a lot of elements.. then again they could have done it well


they are good at setting all controls the same ( when you hook up a keyboard. )
i still prefer pc you should see the setup i had on FFXI !~


----------



## process

np


----------



## Durvelle27

Which would you guys choose

G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-G.SKILL-_-20231460

or

Kingston Hyper X Beast KHX21C11T3K2/8X 8GB Memory Module Kit - 2133MHz, 2 x 4GB, DDR3, DIMM, CL11, XMP

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7447445

I can get both for $60


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did u ever look up the term fropping??
> 
> I aint laughed so hard or so loong in weeks
> 
> The quotes r going in my sig....
> 
> thank you


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Which would you guys choose
> 
> G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-G.SKILL-_-20231460
> 
> or
> 
> Kingston Hyper X Beast KHX21C11T3K2/8X 8GB Memory Module Kit - 2133MHz, 2 x 4GB, DDR3, DIMM, CL11, XMP
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7447445
> 
> I can get both for $60


Go with the G.Skill they are more of a cost/performance and most likely will clock up better than the kingstons with a lower cas


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did u ever look up the term fropping??
> 
> I aint laughed so hard or so loong in weeks
> 
> The quotes r going in my sig....
> 
> thank you


OH
MY
GOD

You sir are awesome. Made my day. Too funny...

For the ones who missed it:
Fropping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Which would you guys choose
> 
> G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-G.SKILL-_-20231460
> 
> or
> 
> Kingston Hyper X Beast KHX21C11T3K2/8X 8GB Memory Module Kit - 2133MHz, 2 x 4GB, DDR3, DIMM, CL11, XMP
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7447445
> 
> I can get both for $60


I think you cant go wrong with either.
But I slightly opt for the G.Skill because of the lower vDimm. I am not sure but I think these will clock higher....
Then again I have no experience with either of these sets.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the G.Skill they are more of a cost/performance and most likely will clock up better than the kingstons with a lower cas


I believe the Kingstons can do 2400MHz but don't know about CAS


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I believe the Kingstons can do 2400MHz but don't know about CAS


Thats where it gets tricky.. My Ram at cas 8 2133 is as fast as cas 11 2400... if the gSkills are lower voltage and do cas 9 it would be faster than the kingstons..

I still vote people to go crucial Gerty and I both had them.. my are the 1866 and his were the 1600 he could almost get my clocks (I think it has to do with the binning of the chips) as were mine just clock awesomely.. I think they are cheaper than the kingstons too

Just my










They ones I have come in 2 sets one is blue/orange and the other red/green.. I think the green would look great in your rig with your reservoir

2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148553

The blue/orange are $3 cheaper per dimm

deal on Directron http://www.directron.com/2kit4g3d1869rg.html

Or the Higher binned ones are the standard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thats where it gets tricky.. My Ram at cas 8 2133 is as fast as cas 11 2400... if the gSkills are lower voltage and do cas 9 it would be faster than the kingstons..
> 
> I still vote people to go crucial Gerty and I both had them.. my are the 1866 and his were the 1600 he could almost get my clocks (I think it has to do with the binning of the chips) as were mine just clock awesomely.. I think they are cheaper than the kingstons too
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ones I have come in 2 sets one is blue/orange and the other red/green.. I think the green would look great in your rig with your reservoir
> 
> 2x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148553
> 
> The blue/orange are $3 cheaper per dimm
> 
> Or the Higher binned ones are the standard http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560


Exact model of the crucials


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Exact model of the crucials


The ones with LEDs are the ones I have.. they have 2 different models for them

2x4GB with either red/green led's or blue/orange leds

4gb with either red/green led's or blue/orange leds

All of them are the same chips

My exact model is BLT2KIT4G3D1869DT2TXOB


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The ones with LEDs are the ones I have.. they have 2 different models for them
> 
> 2x4GB with either red/green led's or blue/orange leds
> 
> 4gb with either red/green led's or blue/orange leds
> 
> All of them are the same chips
> 
> My exact model is BLT2KIT4G3D1869DT2TXOB


$90

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148518


----------



## Devildog83

I have these, I have had them to 2600 but I actually get better performance at 2200 cas 10 @ 1.6v.. I am sure I could get cas 8 @ 1866 w/ 1.55v but have yet to try it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> $90
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148518


Those are the 1600 ones.. I suggest spending the little more for the 1866 as they clock better

Mine are discontinued but you can buy 2 sets of the 4GB ones http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-148-554&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=5&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have these, I have had them to 2600 but I actually get better performance at 2200 cas 10 @ 1.6v.. I am sure I could get cas 8 @ 1866 w/ 1.55v but have yet to try it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


Those have been known to be good


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Those are the 1600 ones.. I suggest spending the little more for the 1866 as they clock better
> 
> Mine are discontinued but you can buy 2 sets of the 4GB ones http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-148-554&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=5&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29#scrollFullInfo
> Those have been known to be good


I guess the 2600 set has the world record, I wish I had 16 Gigs instead of 8. The darn things have clocked just about anywhere I want them and have never failed me.


----------



## Durvelle27

If you guys looked above the RAM i linked is only $60.

@F3ERS 2 ASH3S yours are $25 more and @Devildog83 yours are $37 more


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If you guys looked above the RAM i linked is only $60.
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S yours are $25 more and @Devildog83 yours are $37 more


I saw 98 and 70

for the price the gskills are the way to go.. I was adding in my opinion as the other was $98 and the ones that I pointed out and use are in the middle of the 2 and are strong


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If you guys looked above the RAM i linked is only $60.
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S yours are $25 more and @Devildog83 yours are $37 more


I get ya, they are spendy.

My motto has always been "Just buy the best or die like the rest". No it's not realy my motto but it sounded good.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I saw 98 and 70
> 
> for the price the gskills are the way to go.. I was adding in my opinion as the other was $98 and the ones that I pointed out and use are in the middle of the 2 and are strong


lol it was at the bottom of the post and thx guys hopefully these will help OC my chip a little further


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> lol it was at the bottom of the post and thx guys hopefully these will help OC my chip a little further


LOL









arnt I just full of derp today?


----------



## Kannas

http://postimg.org/image/6n792cv01/

Tried all settings still cores down clock....

Any thoughts...?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6n792cv01/
> 
> Tried all settings still cores down clock....
> 
> Any thoughts...?


have u tried fan on vrms?

if u have then id buya better board, hold on i did lol when i was in the same boat as u









I dont mean to sound brash, its notmy intention....i had the m5a99x evo and i had the same downclocking at 4.9.....even went watercooling and it still downclocked...i foudn the limitation of my board and upgraded to the sabertooth


----------



## d1nky

lapped the 8350, wasn't any concave on the chip or block. and its perfectly straight.

temp difference probably around 6*c best case, although my loop wasn't at its best before.

just ran a 4.9ghz 1.55v prime for 20 min and hit 44*c on core and the paste hasn't cured yet. CF3 takes ages.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> twice only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was expecting third last night but didnt happen


I came very close recently . That last jest with you about wifey cost me an infraction.


----------



## bond32

Well guys, if anyone cares, I fried my CHV formula z. Second one now... Since I am still within my return for the 8350 I am returning it and going to intel. Pretty excited... All in all it will come out to be about $150 more than the board/cpu I had before.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well guys, if anyone cares, I fried my CHV formula z. Second one now... Since I am still within my return for the 8350 I am returning it and going to intel. Pretty excited... All in all it will come out to be about $150 more than the board/cpu I had before.


How do you keep burning up your boards?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well guys, if anyone cares, I fried my CHV formula z. Second one now... Since I am still within my return for the 8350 I am returning it and going to intel. Pretty excited... All in all it will come out to be about $150 more than the board/cpu I had before.


sorry to hear it









pop in from time to time and say hi


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lapped the 8350, wasn't any concave on the chip or block. and its perfectly straight.
> 
> temp difference probably around 6*c best case, although my loop wasn't at its best before.
> 
> just ran a 4.9ghz 1.55v prime for 20 min and hit 44*c on core and the paste hasn't cured yet. CF3 takes ages.


Nice lap man. I also lapped mine, it had a nasty concave.

I noticed a small decrease in temps the first time around, then I decided to just remove the nickel all together and saw a bigger decrease when it was copper to copper.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well guys, if anyone cares, I fried my CHV formula z. Second one now... Since I am still within my return for the 8350 I am returning it and going to intel. Pretty excited... All in all it will come out to be about $150 more than the board/cpu I had before.


How did you manage to blow up 2 crosshair V boards in a row?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lapped the 8350, wasn't any concave on the chip or block. and its perfectly straight.
> 
> temp difference probably around 6*c best case, although my loop wasn't at its best before.
> 
> just ran a 4.9ghz 1.55v prime for 20 min and hit 44*c on core and the paste hasn't cured yet. CF3 takes ages.


Oooooh shiny. Oh god PLEASE tell me that chip is not sitting directly on that table.


----------



## MrJava

This may be the wrong forum to ask this question but:

Does anyone here have the time to do a cinebench run on FX 8320/8350 at 1.5ghz in the following configurations:

- single threaded
- 2M/4C
- 4M/4C

I'd love to know how this uarch compares to jaguar since both microsoft and sony picked jaguar over bulldozer/piledriver.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJava*
> 
> This may be the wrong forum to ask this question but:
> 
> Does anyone here have the time to do a cinebench run on FX 8320/8350 at 1.5ghz in the following configurations:
> 
> - single threaded
> - 2M/4C
> - 4M/4C
> 
> I'd love to know how this uarch compares to jaguar since both microsoft and sony picked jaguar over bulldozer/piledriver.


They choose Jaguar because it draws much less power and had to be custom built as it has the GPU onboard


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pop in from time to time and say hi


Will do, not sure what happened to this replacement. I posted in the owners forum a few times about this random freezes I would get. Seemed to happen in web browsers and it had no consistency. The only way to recover is a complete shut down and reboot. Well it happened again, for the last time. I rebooted and nothing would post. Wouldn't go through the sequence. Tried ram in each slot, different ram all together, even my old 6300. Still won't post. Not sure what happened.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Will do, not sure what happened to this replacement. I posted in the owners forum a few times about this random freezes I would get. Seemed to happen in web browsers and it had no consistency. The only way to recover is a complete shut down and reboot. Well it happened again, for the last time. I rebooted and nothing would post. Wouldn't go through the sequence. Tried ram in each slot, different ram all together, even my old 6300. Still won't post. Not sure what happened.


have u got a mem ok key on your mobo


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have u got a mem ok key on your mobo


Yeah, tried it too. The dram light was on (its the first in the boot sequence) from a cold boot. Tried the mem ok and the direct bios button, no go.

It's all good, for a fee amazon is taking it back. Same with the 8350. Its already on the truck, I got so frustrated I packed it all up as soon as they told me I could return it and drove it to ups lol.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Nice lap man. I also lapped mine, it had a nasty concave.
> 
> I noticed a small decrease in temps the first time around, then I decided to just remove the nickel all together and saw a bigger decrease when it was copper to copper.


yea this is copper to copper and perfectly flat, measured with glass, straight edge and mini level. my 4100 has a nasty concave but not this 8350. I think its because its about a month old and not been in the socket long.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oooooh shiny. Oh god PLEASE tell me that chip is not sitting directly on that table.


yea the chip was on wet/dry. tbh I dropped it about 3 times and spilt meth spirits on it lol

well I just benched a lil and ran a 5.5ghz 1.65v cinebench and hit 53*c on core, didn't get the score I wanted tho









@ the CHVF thing, ive known loads of them to die, users are always saying about RMAs. shame really!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

5.5 at 1.65 with only 53c readings? What kind of cooling are you on again lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> 5.5 at 1.65 with only 53c readings? What kind of cooling are you on again lol


Its in the sig...

Has has the Overkill set


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Its in the sig...
> 
> Has has the Overkill set


lol


----------



## nX3NTY

I bought a more reputable PSU, a Seasonic S12II 620W, it's more stable at higher frequencies but still the temps are too high for me to play around. At least my soundcard produce better sound now.

I try to mod the BIOS to unlock the ability to disable individual cores inside module, the menu has been unlocked but sadly it won't lock the cores. Anyone expert here in modding BIOS?


----------



## LazarusIV

You people that lap your CPU, is there a guide or method you use? I would like to try that, where should I look? How does one keep it perfectly level and what's this glass method I hear about?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> but sadly it won't lock the cores.


try undserclockers.com









On a serious note, does this help?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1304322/can-anyone-modify-the-sabertooth-990fx-2-0-bios-to-allow-core-unlocking/10


----------



## d1nky

I went and bought a wet/dry pack from Halfords (car place) that had grits from 240 to 2500

got a piece of glass, put the wet/dry on the glass used methylated spirits dripped it on the wet/dry

then just lapped the chip on each course of paper, last course I done dry and kept the lapping the chip in a single direction, if you start crossing directions it doesn't go shiny.

google has loads of methods but I wouldn't use oil, alcohol or something similar is best as the pins etc may get dirt on them or it could leak inside the chip


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> try undserclockers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, does this help?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1304322/can-anyone-modify-the-sabertooth-990fx-2-0-bios-to-allow-core-unlocking/10


I have try PM that dude on 4th page but he hasn't been online since June. I hope he's ok since he is disabled







And those are R2 BIOS he is modding, mine is R1


----------



## MadGoat

Well I decided I wanted to get 4.8 stable as possible.

it takes 1.56v to be stable full load, but I can prime, IBT, and OCCT stable.


----------



## Mega Man

so...... finally got my rig put back together. gave up on a 45mm in top with the vrm waterblock.... dont have a 360 30mm so put my swiftech rad in. kinda like having the 3 pumps thing is rock solid.

however i had my first leaks ...... ever

finally tracked them down and tightened them / adj the rotary and it is working great for now. will be leaving it off for a week :/ the wait is killing me !~ i am loving it though . the dual MCP35x pump is insane . the res i have on it you just watch the tornado action .......


----------



## By-Tor

I have thought of moving to a pair of MCP35X's from my aging MCP350 and MCP355 that I'm using now. Not sure the 35's would work with my XSPC Dual Bay/Pump res.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_1864_zpsa92ed273.jpg.html


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well I decided I wanted to get 4.8 stable as possible.
> 
> it takes 1.56v to be stable full load, but I can prime, IBT, and OCCT stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


slightly like my 24/7, however just a tiny bit less voltage and my timings aren't as tight but still get similar results..

http://valid.canardpc.com/ksxn8l


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have thought of moving to a pair of MCP35X's from my aging MCP350 and MCP355 that I'm using now. Not sure the 35's would work with my XSPC Dual Bay/Pump res.
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_1864_zpsa92ed273.jpg.html


the swiftech housing is part of what gives it so much power. not all. but it helps

my tubing is so uggry.

it is old too, ill swap it out with colored tubing my next time around. this was more testing what my case can hold atm i have 2x120s instead of a 240 found i can do a 240 60mm in the front,

i need more fittings.... alot more. some drills ( to move my exterior rads tubing to the bottom of my case. ) a few rads. .... then find someone who can build the pedistal i want for this case.

i love this case and i am trying to keep the look i may move to a mountain men or case labs case in the future..... but they still dont have the awesomeness of this case..... if only CM would bring out a ver 2 with a better handle system about 6 cm more above the mobo, ability for 2 psus...... i know i am dreaming....

my next move is to wire up 2 dedicated 220 for me and one for my wife. alreado have the cords enroute. hoping this winter when business slows down ill have time to do it


----------



## Deadboy90

So I managed to confirm what gerty told me, my vrms are causing throttling on my board. I got ahold of an infrared thermometer and they were hitting 65c+. Any reccomendations on a good cooler for it? I can't figure out a way to rig the stock cooler fan to the fins.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> slightly like my 24/7, however just a tiny bit less voltage and my timings aren't as tight but still get similar results..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ksxn8l


Its a good clock, Its more than likely that I need more voltage because I like cool and quiet and C1E enabled. My computer sleeps as well, I never boot it.

I am however looking into expanding this H220 with another 120mm rad. That might put me under that 50c mark, now with the added res it take a long time to heat soak the water... as it stands it peaks at ~55 - 56c at full tilt.

But honestly, I'm not getting more out of this chip... I should just leave it alone


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the swiftech housing is part of what gives it so much power. not all. but it helps
> 
> my tubing is so uggry.
> 
> it is old too, ill swap it out with colored tubing my next time around. this was more testing what my case can hold atm i have 2x120s instead of a 240 found i can do a 240 60mm in the front,
> 
> i need more fittings.... alot more. some drills ( to move my exterior rads tubing to the bottom of my case. ) a few rads. .... then find someone who can build the pedistal i want for this case.
> 
> i love this case and i am trying to keep the look i may move to a mountain men or case labs case in the future..... but they still dont have the awesomeness of this case..... if only CM would bring out a ver 2 with a better handle system about 6 cm more above the mobo, ability for 2 psus...... i know i am dreaming....
> 
> my next move is to wire up 2 dedicated 220 for me and one for my wife. alreado have the cords enroute. hoping this winter when business slows down ill have time to do it


Here's a mod I did about 7 years ago when my Chieftec Dragon case would not hold the water cooling gear inside. This worked very well at getting cooler air to the rads and keeping all the rad. heat out of the case... I'm still using all of that water cooling gear (not the res. or pump tops) in my current rig and my son is using that case...

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0218_zps4ebc3e6a.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0279_zps56378b55.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0280_zps6b8b65ad.jpg.html


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I managed to confirm what gerty told me, my vrms are causing throttling on my board. I got ahold of an infrared thermometer and they were hitting 65c+. Any reccomendations on a good cooler for it? I can't figure out a way to rig the stock cooler fan to the fins.


What is the stock heatsink on there? Maybe just a spotfan will suffice?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's a mod I did about 7 years ago when my Chieftec Dragon case would not hold the water cooling gear inside. This worked very well at getting cooler air to the rads and keeping all the rad. heat out of the case... I'm still using all of that water cooling gear (not the res. or pump tops) in my current rig and my son is using that case...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0218_zps4ebc3e6a.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0279_zps56378b55.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0280_zps6b8b65ad.jpg.html


+1 on the I/O cable connectivity









Looks pretty good though.
How did you mount the rads to the case?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How did you mount the rads to the case?


4 strips of 1/2" wide x 1/8" thick bar stock bolted to the back of the case and drilled to line up with the fan mount holes on the rad.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0276_zps88a823ac.jpg.html


----------



## Ghost12

This thread is my guilty pleasure still. I read it daily although my 8320 now belongs to the wife and I crossed to the dark side.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This thread is my guilty pleasure still. I read it daily although my 8320 now belongs to the wife and I crossed to the dark side.


least you admit it...


----------



## By-Tor

Which of these would yield better performance?

1. 5.0ghz @ 1.50v with HT, NB and memory at stock settings. (Multiplier OC)

2. 4.8ghz @ 1.44v with HT/2889, NB/2649 and Ram/1926. (FSB OC)

For whatever reason when I mix Multi and FSB during OC I can't get it stable at all and have tried raising the FSB to reach 5.0ghz and the same results.

Thanks

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/48_zpsb5030710.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/50_zps22e78197.jpg.html


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Which of these would yield better performance?
> 
> 1. 5.0ghz @ 1.50v with HT, NB and memory at stock settings. (Multiplier OC)
> 
> 2. 4.8ghz @ 1.44v with HT/2889, NB/2649 and Ram/1926. (FSB OC)
> 
> For whatever reason when I mix Multi and FSB during OC I can't get it stable at all and have tried raising the FSB to reach 5.0ghz and the same results.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/48_zpsb5030710.jpg.html
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/50_zps22e78197.jpg.html


The 4.8 because you are opening up for better bandwidth especially that the ram is OC'd


----------



## d1nky

I have the same trouble, any FSB oc and I cant get near 5gh always hard lockups. set FSB stock and ram lower it can go to 5.1ghz

but I prefer a higher cpunb and tweaked ram, adds a lot more response to everything.


----------



## By-Tor

4.8 it is...

Thanks mates....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The 4.8 because you are opening up for better bandwidth especially that the ram is OC'd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I have the same trouble, any FSB oc and I cant get near 5gh always hard lockups. set FSB stock and ram lower it can go to 5.1ghz
> 
> but I prefer a higher cpunb and tweaked ram, adds a lot more response to everything.


I agree on option 2.
For both the increased ram and cpu-nb speeds.

Then again it is really down to where you want to use the performance for...
Cpu benches might work slightly better with the first settings. While things that are heavy on the ram are faster with the latter.


----------



## By-Tor

Chopper did you see how the rads were mounted to that Chieftec case?

And thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I agree on option 2.
> For both the increased ram and cpu-nb speeds.
> 
> Then again it is really down to where you want to use the performance for...
> Cpu benches might work slightly better with the first settings. While things that are heavy on the ram are faster with the latter.


My response to that is run superPi and see which one gets the quicker time.. Although higher clock helps 200Mhz < The bandwidth of everything else OC'd

Ram in itself has a bit of a bandwidth.. TBH nobody should run less than 1866 on these chips


----------



## By-Tor

I ran SuperPi and the diff. was 1 second faster @ 5.0. My plan was to buy some 1866 ram, but this stuff feel into my lap at a good price and couldn't pass it up. For everything I do it's fine..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I ran SuperPi and the diff. was 1 second faster @ 5.0. My plan was to buy some 1866 ram, but this stuff feel into my lap at a good price and couldn't pass it up. For everything I do it's fine..


well then lol.. what do you do primarily on your cumputer?


----------



## By-Tor

Light to moderate gaming, photo processing and everyday stuff... I'm sure this is more computer than I need, but its a want thing and I love it..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Which of these would yield better performance?
> 
> 1. 5.0ghz @ 1.50v with HT, NB and memory at stock settings. (Multiplier OC)
> 
> 2. 4.8ghz @ 1.44v with HT/2889, NB/2649 and Ram/1926. (FSB OC)
> 
> For whatever reason when I mix Multi and FSB during OC I can't get it stable at all and have tried raising the FSB to reach 5.0ghz and the same results.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/48_zpsb5030710.jpg.html
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/50_zps22e78197.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4.8 because you are opening up for better bandwidth especially that the ram is OC'd
Click to expand...

5.0, nothing uses the bandwidth outside of 3DMark and he has one GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I agree on option 2.
> For both the increased ram and cpu-nb speeds.
> 
> Then again it is really down to where you want to use the performance for...
> Cpu benches might work slightly better with the first settings. While things that are heavy on the ram are faster with the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> My response to that is run superPi and see which one gets the quicker time.. Although higher clock helps 200Mhz < The bandwidth of everything else OC'd
> 
> Ram in itself has a bit of a bandwidth.. TBH nobody should run less than 1866 on these chips
Click to expand...

... SuperPi is a program that still runs x87 codes and is not a valid benchmark for testing the performance of modern day programs.

It's a bench for Intel fans to show off their e-peen, nothing more.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 5.0, nothing uses the bandwidth outside of 3DMark and he has one GPU.
> ... SuperPi is a program that still runs x87 codes and is not a valid benchmark for testing the performance of modern day programs.
> 
> It's a bench for Intel fans to show off their e-peen, nothing more.


true but it does show a relation from ram frequency to cpu clock


----------



## d1nky

id pick a higher cpunb over stock anyday, I think bandwidth was the wrong case here.

'overall system performance' would of been better.

5ghz compared to a tweaked 4.8ghz, well the 4.8ghz would be best in real life application rather than non specific benches.

not many benches would test this tbh, maybe 3dmarks mixed with a few others. like aida etc


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 4 strips of 1/2" wide x 1/8" thick bar stock bolted to the back of the case and drilled to line up with the fan mount holes on the rad.
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/DSCF0276_zps88a823ac.jpg.html


I want to do a mod like that. Put the rads on the outside. Looks cool, probably more efficient too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> id pick a higher cpunb over stock anyday, I think bandwidth was the wrong case here.
> 
> 'overall system performance' would of been better.
> 
> 5ghz compared to a tweaked 4.8ghz, well the 4.8ghz would be best in real life application rather than non specific benches.
> 
> not many benches would test this tbh, maybe 3dmarks mixed with a few others. like aida etc


It's actually the exact opposite. Only a select few benchmarks will ever see the additional bandwidth, not normal usage. Nothing "real life" will ever use the bandwidth that's available.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well guys, if anyone cares, I fried my CHV formula z. Second one now... Since I am still within my return for the 8350 I am returning it and going to intel. Pretty excited... All in all it will come out to be about $150 more than the board/cpu I had before.


What's going on with your psu? I just can't see you frying 2 Crosshair mothrrboards without a faulty power supply.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's actually the exact opposite. Only a select few benchmarks will ever see the additional bandwidth, not normal usage. Nothing "real life" will ever use the bandwidth that's available.


you miss my point, benchmarks aside. A higher tweaked system will give better performance in real usage, rather a non tweaked slightly higher overclock.

you could even with these 'few benchmarks' get similar scores with lower clocked but more tweaked config.

maybe a PCmark would be a better way to compare, im not too sure.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's actually the exact opposite. Only a select few benchmarks will ever see the additional bandwidth, not normal usage. Nothing "real life" will ever use the bandwidth that's available.
> 
> 
> 
> you miss my point, benchmarks aside. A higher tweaked system will give better performance in real usage, rather a non tweaked slightly higher overclock.
> 
> you could even with these 'few benchmarks' get similar scores with lower clocked but more tweaked config.
> 
> maybe a PCmark would be a better way to compare, im not too sure.
Click to expand...

If you use all of your CPU, then a clock speed bump will help.

If you use all your bandwidth, "tweaking" will help.

Many things, especially single-thread games will use "all" the CPU, and thus 200Mhz more will help.

Nothing in the entire world outside of enterprise solutions (which have quad channel anyway) and a very very few select benchmarks will use all your bandwidth.

Thinking that "tweaking" the NB, HT (with the exception of Tri/Quad XFire/SLI), and RAM beyond 1600-1866 will assist you in _anything_ but 3Dmark e-peen is untrue. It does not help. At all. No "real usage" will max your ram bandwidth, and so giving yourself more does not help.

It's called the placebo effect, you think it does more because you believe it should do more. In reality it does not.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you use all of your CPU, then a clock speed bump will help.
> 
> If you use all your bandwidth, "tweaking" will help.
> 
> Many things, especially single-thread games will use "all" the CPU, and thus 200Mhz more will help.
> 
> Nothing in the entire world outside of enterprise solutions (which have quad channel anyway) and a very very few select benchmarks will use all your bandwidth.
> 
> Thinking that "tweaking" the NB, HT (with the exception of Tri/Quad XFire/SLI), and RAM beyond 1600-1866 will assist you in _anything_ but 3Dmark e-peen is untrue. It does not help. At all. No "real usage" will max your ram bandwidth, and so giving yourself more does not help.
> 
> It's called the placebo effect, you think it does more because you believe it should do more. In reality it does not
> 
> 
> .


I use nb volts etc to stabilize high clocks more than just doing a vcore and cpunb....it seems to help, well it did before i lost my profiles....not tried overclocking yet to verify if it really does, ......i been play with gfx card lol

pre touching these volts i could never boot 5.4 after touching volts yippee 5.4


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you use all of your CPU, then a clock speed bump will help.
> 
> If you use all your bandwidth, "tweaking" will help.
> 
> Many things, especially single-thread games will use "all" the CPU, and thus 200Mhz more will help.
> 
> Nothing in the entire world outside of enterprise solutions (which have quad channel anyway) and a very very few select benchmarks will use all your bandwidth.
> 
> Thinking that "tweaking" the NB, HT (with the exception of Tri/Quad XFire/SLI), and RAM beyond 1600-1866 will assist you in _anything_ but 3Dmark e-peen is untrue. It does not help. At all. No "real usage" will max your ram bandwidth, and so giving yourself more does not help.
> 
> It's called the placebo effect, you think it does more because you believe it should do more. In reality it does not
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I use nb volts etc to stabilize high clocks more than just doing a vcore and cpunb....it seems to help, well it did before i lost my profiles....not tried overclocking yet to verify if it really does, ......i been play with gfx card lol
> 
> pre touching these volts i could never boot 5.4 after touching volts yippee 5.4
Click to expand...

Yes, but that's voltage.









I'm talking higher CPU/NB clocks, RAM clocks, and HT clocks. Specifically that the claim that making them higher when there is no system demand for the additional resources is false.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but that's voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking higher CPU/NB clocks, RAM clocks, and HT clocks. Specifically that the claim that making them higher when there is no system demand for the additional resources is false.


ah lol, sorry i should really read posts fully









aye i always keep my clocks down, except ram i like my ram to say 2133 rather than 1866









the difference with my ram at stock and 2133 is quite a difference......and i alwas keep cpu/nb and ht clocks same at 2600

i never tried cpu/nb at stock, and tested it against 2600

i know i tried to overclock it once and i could never get above 2750


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but that's voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking higher CPU/NB clocks, RAM clocks, and HT clocks. Specifically that the claim that making them higher when there is no system demand for the additional resources is false.


I understand and youre saying its perception in real usage (placebo) and that from cpunb etc tweaked theres no difference.

I always believed that the cpunb was what interacts with everything between the cpu, IMC etc and a higher clock on this was gain in overall performance. just like an additional cpu core where frequency scales with performance.

tbh I never oc my HT that far, theres no need. I agree, unless on quad channel or a massive RAID config

RAM. well 8 cores, needs a certain amount of bandwidth but 2 dimms dual channel, around 2000mhz would be enough I guess. although losing bandwidth when tightening timings, again I agree theres little point in going too far with speed and a balance should be made.

now im learning the same is true for cpunb?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah lol, sorry i should really read posts fully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye i always keep my clocks down, except ram i like my ram to say 2133 rather than 1866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference with my ram at stock and 2133 is quite a difference......and i alwas keep cpu/nb and ht clocks same at 2600
> 
> i never tried cpu/nb at stock, and tested it against 2600
> 
> i know i tried to overclock it once and i could never get above 2750


Still you are saying you use the opposite as KyadCK said....
Go for the higher cpu clock.

How do you see/feel the difference on the ram clocks?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Still you are saying you use the opposite as KyadCK said....
> Go for the higher cpu clock.
> 
> How do you see/feel the difference on the ram clocks?


i have my cpu at 5ghz now, if it gets hot i go down to 4.9ghz .

i only go for high clocks when im benching....only one im concerned with is 3dmark11 i want that 10k physics









i agree with him on the cpu/nb clock and ht,









i know dunky likes to have a high cpu/nb

u can feel the difference in ram within windows, i also have a separate paging file partition on my other drive, people say theres no difference but u see it









unless it's all in my head


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> unless it's all in my head


THIS!

even if its in my head, I think my pc is faster than it is... so im happy I have a responsive, snappy pc compared to my dull and lifeless stock one


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i have my cpu at 5ghz now, if it gets hot i go down to 4.9ghz .
> 
> i only go for high clocks when im benching....only one im concerned with is 3dmark11 i want that 10k physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with him on the cpu/nb clock and ht,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know dunky likes to have a high cpu/nb
> 
> u can feel the difference in ram within windows, i also have a separate paging file partition on my other drive, people say theres no difference but u see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless it's all in my head


Well... it is probably in your head.







I am not sure. I didn't test much on that part from stock to OC CPU-NB. I guess I did notice login times were more fluid with the higher NB. I remember when straight multi OC that it seemed faster logging in at 4.0ghz than at 4.6ghz. After FSB OCing and getting 400mhz on nb 4.6ghz was faster.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well... it is probably in your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure. I didn't test much on that part from stock to OC CPU-NB. I guess I did notice login times were more fluid with the higher NB. I remember when straight multi OC that it seemed faster logging in at 4.0ghz than at 4.6ghz. After FSB OCing and getting 400mhz on nb 4.6ghz was faster.


you do notice things, like file transfers and winrar extracts and film encoding etc etc you can see how smoother things get









like the hotfixes for win7, do u know when u just install the hotfixes for fx that it doesnt unpark your cpu

peopel thought it did, but i found out the other night they are still parked

LMAO


----------



## dallas1990

I find it funny that I rage over the computer at work with its 2.8ghz intel i3 CPU. But when I get home on my amd fxx-8320 ocd to 5.0ghz rig im like "now its to fast" lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but that's voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking higher CPU/NB clocks, RAM clocks, and HT clocks. Specifically that the claim that making them higher when there is no system demand for the additional resources is false.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand and youre saying its perception in real usage (placebo) and that from cpunb etc tweaked theres no difference.
> 
> I always believed that the cpunb was what interacts with everything between the cpu, IMC etc and a higher clock on this was gain in overall performance. just like an additional cpu core where frequency scales with performance.
> 
> tbh I never oc my HT that far, theres no need. I agree, unless on quad channel or a massive RAID config
> 
> RAM. well 8 cores, needs a certain amount of bandwidth but 2 dimms dual channel, around 2000mhz would be enough I guess. although losing bandwidth when tightening timings, again I agree theres little point in going too far with speed and a balance should be made.
> 
> now im learning the same is true for cpunb?
Click to expand...

CPU/NB is the link that binds Cache, HT, and IMC, yes. The first true switch in the system as it were, deciding where things must go. However, like most networking switches, what good is it to upgrade from 1Gb/s to 10Gb/s if you're only copying at 640Mb/s? (a HDD -> HDD over the network example) It won't get that data there any faster, you're not even using the full 1Gb/s yet. You're limited by the other parts.

Obviously, if you are going to run 2400Mhz ram, a 2200Mhz NB will not cut it. This isn't because you're using the full bandwidth, it's that the CPU/NB literally can not keep up with RAM and that causes problems (what happens when you try to park 2 cars in one parking spot?).

Yes, in bandwidth limited scenarios (3DMark Physics anyone?) it can have an effect. If the bandwidth is far too low to feed what is available (who else remembers the guy who put 1333 10-10-10 sticks into a PD rig?), it _will_ have an effect. But after a point, it's useless. Sacrificing 200Mhz on the CPU in favor of extra CPU/NB when RAM isn't high enough to see a benefit and HT won't use it all is silly.

If you can get both, then by all means, go for it (this _is_ the pursuit of performance after all), but there's not really a reason to sacrifice something you can use for something you can't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you do notice things, like file transfers and winrar extracts and *film encoding* etc etc you can see how smoother things get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the hotfixes for win7, do u know when u just install the hotfixes for fx that it doesnt unpark your cpu
> 
> peopel thought it did, but i found out the other night they are still parked
> 
> LMAO


My 8320 has well over 200 hours of video encoding under it's belt, I'll debunk that one thanks.

A much bigger issue is getting the HDD to feed the CPU fast enough. On 480p videos, a WD Black can bottleneck my 8320. 1080p less so, since the frames are lager and take more time each.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CPU/NB is the link that binds Cache, HT, and IMC, yes. The first true switch in the system as it were, deciding where things must go. However, like most networking switches, what good is it to upgrade from 1Gb/s to 10Gb/s if you're only copying at 640Mb/s? (a HDD -> HDD over the network example) It won't get that data there any faster, you're not even using the full 1Gb/s yet. You're limited by the other parts.
> 
> Obviously, if you are going to run 2400Mhz ram, a 2200Mhz NB will not cut it. This isn't because you're using the full bandwidth, it's that the CPU/NB literally can not keep up with RAM and that causes problems (what happens when you try to park 2 cars in one parking spot?).
> 
> Yes, in bandwidth limited scenarios (3DMark Physics anyone?) it can have an effect. If the bandwidth is far too low to feed what is available (who else remembers the guy who put 1333 10-10-10 sticks into a PD rig?), it _will_ have an effect. But after a point, it's useless. Sacrificing 200Mhz on the CPU in favor of extra CPU/NB when RAM isn't high enough to see a benefit and HT won't use it all is silly.
> 
> If you can get both, then by all means, go for it (this _is_ the pursuit of performance after all), but there's not really a reason to sacrifice something you can use for something you can't.
> My 8320 has well over 200 hours of video encoding under it's belt, I'll debunk that one thanks.


and its as fast for at say 4.6ghz than it is at 5ghz?

hmmm illl check this out later im almost sure i get faster times.....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CPU/NB is the link that binds Cache, HT, and IMC, yes. The first true switch in the system as it were, deciding where things must go. However, like most networking switches, what good is it to upgrade from 1Gb/s to 10Gb/s if you're only copying at 640Mb/s? (a HDD -> HDD over the network example) It won't get that data there any faster, you're not even using the full 1Gb/s yet. You're limited by the other parts.
> 
> Obviously, if you are going to run 2400Mhz ram, a 2200Mhz NB will not cut it. This isn't because you're using the full bandwidth, it's that the CPU/NB literally can not keep up with RAM and that causes problems (what happens when you try to park 2 cars in one parking spot?).
> 
> Yes, in bandwidth limited scenarios (3DMark Physics anyone?) it can have an effect. If the bandwidth is far too low to feed what is available (who else remembers the guy who put 1333 10-10-10 sticks into a PD rig?), it _will_ have an effect. But after a point, it's useless. Sacrificing 200Mhz on the CPU in favor of extra CPU/NB when RAM isn't high enough to see a benefit and HT won't use it all is silly.
> 
> If you can get both, then by all means, go for it (this _is_ the pursuit of performance after all), but there's not really a reason to sacrifice something you can use for something you can't.
> My 8320 has well over 200 hours of video encoding under it's belt, I'll debunk that one thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> and its as fast for at say 4.6ghz than it is at 5ghz?
> 
> hmmm illl check this out later im almost sure i get faster times.....
Click to expand...

No, 5Ghz is still faster than 4.8Ghz. It's still a CPU bottleneck, not a bandwidth one, HDD excluded as in my edit, those things just are not fast enough to feed these beasts. Even worse is trying to go from One HDD back to the same HDD, I literaly must force the end product to be on a second drive or I won't get 100% CPU usage.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, 5Ghz is still faster than 4.8Ghz. It's still a CPU bottleneck, not a bandwidth one, HDD excluded as in my edit, those things just are not fast enough to feed these beasts. Even worse is trying to go from One HDD back to the same HDD, I literaly must force the end product to be on a second drive or I won't get 100% CPU usage.


thanks for the tips

i have win 7 on a different partition i used to have the partiton onanother drive, but when i mistakenly deleted my spare hard drive, had over 600gb of stuff, i had to put win7 back on same drive as all my other programs...as i was trying to retrieve the data haha took days and it still didnt do it right









what im trying to say is that i think i can see the difference it being on same drive as all my other programs to when i had it on a separate drive....or is the placebo effect


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, 5Ghz is still faster than 4.8Ghz. It's still a CPU bottleneck, not a bandwidth one, HDD excluded as in my edit, those things just are not fast enough to feed these beasts. Even worse is trying to go from One HDD back to the same HDD, I literaly must force the end product to be on a second drive or I won't get 100% CPU usage.


This why ssds need to be bigger lol

then ram tripled for no good reason womp womp


----------



## Vencenzo

Load games into ramdisk, unload when log out.


----------



## dallas1990

Problem with games on a ramdisk is you need a lot of ram for some games. Like bf3 without the dlc is it like around 20-23gb's?

Also ssd's need to be bigger and little more cheaper I wouldn't a 1tb ssd for $180 lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Load games into ramdisk, unload when log out.


Ramdisk save state?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, 5Ghz is still faster than 4.8Ghz. It's still a CPU bottleneck, not a bandwidth one, HDD excluded as in my edit, those things just are not fast enough to feed these beasts. Even worse is trying to go from One HDD back to the same HDD, I literaly must force the end product to be on a second drive or I won't get 100% CPU usage.
> 
> 
> 
> This why ssds need to be bigger lol
> 
> then ram tripled for no good reason womp womp
Click to expand...

I recorded a 47 Minute video. It was in 1920x1080 at 30fps. The RAW video file was 100GB in size.

Yes, SSD's do need to be bigger.









(The encoded video turned out to be about 3.2GB btw, with near zero loss in quality.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Problem with games on a ramdisk is you need a lot of ram for some games. Like bf3 without the dlc is it like around 20-23gb's?
> 
> Also ssd's need to be bigger and little more cheaper I wouldn't a 1tb ssd for $180 lol


*looks at 32GB of RAM"

Meh, I've installed operating systems in a VM on a ramdisk, games are nothing. (Yes, games on a ramdisk is fun)

Also, 1TB SSD for $180? Heck ya, give me 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Load games into ramdisk, unload when log out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ramdisk save state?
Click to expand...

No need actually, most games these days do not save to the game folder but to your Users folder or the "cloud". With a fair SSD you could load up the game in a ramdisk in under a minute then enjoy no loading times for the duration of your play, then simply kill the ramdisk when done.


----------



## dallas1990

I use my ssd for some games. Like skyrim and bf3. Just cause I hate sky rims load screen times andi want bf3 to load fast as possible.

Wonder how fast 1tb sad would be sold out if it was a $180 for a day lol


----------



## LazarusIV

So guys and gals, I took out my mobo today and did some maintenance!

I lapped my H50 and re-seated it with IC Diamond 7 and I also took the heatsinks off my mobo and applied IC Diamond 7 to those as well after a good cleaning. Now it looks like my VRMs are staying cooler (great success!!!) but they still get up to 75*C when I'm running AVX IBT at 4.5GHz and 1.404v. I had also reattached the Scythe Slipstream 120mm fan and pointed it more directly at the VRM / NB heatsink. I could tell the IC Diamond and the fan were helping, it took longer for the VRMs to reach the higher temps so I'm thinking maybe instead of using IC Diamond on the VRMs I should get a 1mm heat pad and use that. I think that it's still not making the best contact so a pad might be more effective.

Also, my H50 still sucks. After lapping it's better but still not good so clearly 4.5GHz at 1.404v is the upper limit seeing at I hit about 63*C on AVX IBT. Blast, looks like I'll have to wait until Christmas for this Swiftech unit. Ah well, I've been told patience is a virtue...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I use my ssd for some games. Like skyrim and bf3. Just cause I hate sky rims load screen times andi want bf3 to load fast as possible.
> 
> Wonder how fast 1tb sad would be sold out if it was a $180 for a day lol


About 10 minutes.


----------



## Durquavian

I have the H55 and in normal temps 4.6ghz is about max.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So guys and gals, I took out my mobo today and did some maintenance!
> 
> I lapped my H50 and re-seated it with IC Diamond 7 and I also took the heatsinks off my mobo and applied IC Diamond 7 to those as well after a good cleaning. Now it looks like my VRMs are staying cooler (great success!!!) but they still get up to 75*C when I'm running AVX IBT at 4.5GHz and 1.404v. I had also reattached the Scythe Slipstream 120mm fan and pointed it more directly at the VRM / NB heatsink. I could tell the IC Diamond and the fan were helping, it took longer for the VRMs to reach the higher temps so I'm thinking maybe instead of using IC Diamond on the VRMs I should get a 1mm heat pad and use that. I think that it's still not making the best contact so a pad might be more effective.
> 
> Also, my H50 still sucks. After lapping it's better but still not good so clearly 4.5GHz at 1.404v is the upper limit seeing at I hit about 63*C on AVX IBT. Blast, looks like I'll have to wait until Christmas for this Swiftech unit. Ah well, I've been told patience is a virtue...


If your interested in the Swiftech, I might suggest the H220.

Im currently running one with a added reservoir and more robust tubing. Have to say its a lot of cooling power for the money. (and expandable)

Also, run a good thermal pad on the VRMs. You risk losing contact with VRMs to the heat-sink with thermal paste. These are fujipoly pads that have great thermal conductivity:

11 W/mk - Frozen CPU

17 W/mk - Frozen CPU

Food for thought...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> If your interested in the Swiftech, I might suggest the H220.
> 
> Im currently running one with a added reservoir and more robust tubing. Have to say its a lot of cooling power for the money. (and expandable)
> 
> Also, run a good thermal pad on the VRMs. You risk losing contact with VRMs to the heat-sink with thermal paste. These are fujipoly pads that have great thermal conductivity:
> 
> 11 W/mk - Frozen CPU
> 
> 17 W/mk - Frozen CPU
> 
> Food for thought...


Yeah the h220 pump is quiet strong isn't it?

Even better get that and slam an block on the vrms.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> If your interested in the Swiftech, I might suggest the H220.
> 
> Im currently running one with a added reservoir and more robust tubing. Have to say its a lot of cooling power for the money. (and expandable)
> 
> Also, run a good thermal pad on the VRMs. You risk losing contact with VRMs to the heat-sink with thermal paste. These are fujipoly pads that have great thermal conductivity:
> 
> 11 W/mk - Frozen CPU
> 
> 17 W/mk - Frozen CPU
> 
> Food for thought...


I'll check those pads out, I appreciate it!

I've been looking at the H220 for a long time now and, doing the math, I figured out that just getting the edge system I linked would cost me less in the long run because I want to expand the loop later on. That kit I linked has a 35X pump and I would like to add 2 7950s and another rad to it eventually. I know the H220 pump is strong enough to take care of all those additional restrictions but I want to get a nice, strong pump right off the bat. With the H2O-X20 kit all I need to do is add a gfx card block and a front rad and I'm ready to rock. I've been back and forth for a while on it but I've pretty much settled on the H2O-X20 kit. I think it'll save me trouble in the long run.


----------



## d1nky

too many quotes to do, im not like megaman filling one page up with short answers lol

@lazarus if youre thinking about doing the whole loop thing I wouldn't bother with a kit to start off with, especially as you've chosen to block to cards, you probably could set a small cpu only loop for that amount, then add the rest later.

seems a waste, because like anyone here with a loop it doesn't stop and youll be regretting spending more on less. one day youll be thinking damn this h20x20 pump isn't enough, I want a res another rad and so on.

just my advice, youd probably make a better one for similar cost and be custom

and those heat pads listed are pretty damn good, its hard to find high rated pads around here. anything near 20mwk is decent. the same 1mm would be ideal on gfx vrms as well if anyone is planning that.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I'll check those pads out, I appreciate it!
> 
> I've been looking at the H220 for a long time now and, doing the math, I figured out that just getting the edge system I linked would cost me less in the long run because I want to expand the loop later on. That kit I linked has a 35X pump and I would like to add 2 7950s and another rad to it eventually. I know the H220 pump is strong enough to take care of all those additional restrictions but I want to get a nice, strong pump right off the bat. With the H2O-X20 kit all I need to do is add a gfx card block and a front rad and I'm ready to rock. I've been back and forth for a while on it but I've pretty much settled on the H2O-X20 kit. I think it'll save me trouble in the long run.


By looking at your ideas I think you can't go wrong with the H20 kit.
It really comes down to how large you want the loop to be I guess.

Have you looked at the possibility of two individual loops btw?
Might be better as you plan to put two 7950s in the loop...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> too many quotes to do, im not like megaman filling one page up with short answers lol
> 
> @lazarus if youre thinking about doing the whole loop thing I wouldn't bother with a kit to start off with, especially as you've chosen to block to cards, you probably could set a small cpu only loop for that amount, then add the rest later.
> 
> seems a waste, because like anyone here with a loop it doesn't stop and youll be regretting spending more on less. one day youll be thinking damn this h20x20 pump isn't enough, I want a res another rad and so on.
> 
> just my advice, youd probably make a better one for similar cost and be custom
> 
> and those heat pads listed are pretty damn good, its hard to find high rated pads around here. anything near 20mwk is decent. the same 1mm would be ideal on gfx vrms as well if anyone is planning that.


Hey D1nky! Just to let you know I don't have any 7950s yet, I'll start with one when I can but that depends on funds. Honestly, I think I'd like to get a loop for my CPU first and then add the card/s in later on. Far future would be adding a second card, but I only have a 1200p monitor so I really don't need two! The order of acquisition will probably be CPU loop (the one we're talking about), one 7950, put 7950 into loop, new monitor (probably 1440p), then another 7950. I've actually looked at both options, I've pieced together a custom loop from PPCs and compared that to the H2O-X20 Swiftech kit. It's called a kit but it's basically all custom WC parts: the Apogee Drive II with 35X pump and the MCR320-QP Res R2 triple 120mm Radiator plus tubing and fittings. That Swiftech kit is $279.95 and the loop I built on my own is $272.48, see pic below. Which one do you think would be better? I like the custom loop because it's more... well... custom. I picked all the parts and I researched the heck out of them but in the end it's only saving me about $10-ish or so. Which one would you recommend? Is that DC-LT pump any good? I suppose that's what it really hinges on...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> By looking at your ideas I think you can't go wrong with the H20 kit.
> It really comes down to how large you want the loop to be I guess.
> 
> Have you looked at the possibility of two individual loops btw?
> Might be better as you plan to put two 7950s in the loop...


Hey Chopper! Like I was telling D1nky, this whole will have to be piecemeal. Lack of funds is really my limfac here, I would love to go all out and do everything at once but I just can't. Especially with our first anniversary coming up soon! I've never liked the idea of two individual loops personally since it increases the cost, what with 2 pumps and some extra fittings / tubing, not to mention I don't have a ton of room in my Arc Midi. It's a good size but I'd rather keep it to one loop. I really do like that H320 loop though, it's really nice!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey D1nky! Just to let you know I don't have any 7950s yet, I'll start with one when I can but that depends on funds. Honestly, I think I'd like to get a loop for my CPU first and then add the card/s in later on. Far future would be adding a second card, but I only have a 1200p monitor so I really don't need two! The order of acquisition will probably be CPU loop (the one we're talking about), one 7950, put 7950 into loop, new monitor (probably 1440p), then another 7950. I've actually looked at both options, I've pieced together a custom loop from PPCs and compared that to the H2O-X20 Swiftech kit. It's called a kit but it's basically all custom WC parts: the Apogee Drive II with 35X pump and the MCR320-QP Res R2 triple 120mm Radiator plus tubing and fittings. That Swiftech kit is $279.95 and the loop I built on my own is $272.48, see pic below. Which one do you think would be better? I like the custom loop because it's more... well... custom. I picked all the parts and I researched the heck out of them but in the end it's only saving me about $10-ish or so. Which one would you recommend? Is that DC-LT pump any good? I suppose that's what it really hinges on...
> 
> 
> Hey Chopper! Like I was telling D1nky, this whole will have to be piecemeal. Lack of funds is really my limfac here, I would love to go all out and do everything at once but I just can't. Especially with our first anniversary coming up soon! I've never liked the idea of two individual loops personally since it increases the cost, what with 2 pumps and some extra fittings / tubing, not to mention I don't have a ton of room in my Arc Midi. It's a good size but I'd rather keep it to one loop. I really do like that H320 loop though, it's really nice!


I would spring for some better fans like Corsair SP or if on a budget some GTs. Also you don't need 20ft of tubing. I bought 6ft and played around with it and still have more than a foot left. Also if you decided to add the 7950 into loop I would suggest getting a different pump or do a dual loop.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I would spring for some better fans like Corsair SP or if on a budget some GTs. Also you don't need 20ft of tubing. I bought 6ft and played around with it and still have more than a foot left. Also if you decided to add the 7950 into loop I would suggest getting a different pump or do a dual loop.


Hi Durv! I checked out Martin's fan info from Martin's Liquid Lab and he had recommended the slow speed yates as a budget alternative to the GT-15s. I was also thinking about the medium speed yates too, but if I get the XT45 radiator I wouldn't benefit as much from a higher speed fan than if I got the UT60. Definitely an improvement in temps but not sure if it's worth the extra noise... plus Martin said he really couldn't tell a difference between the two of them. I've also heard so many mixed reviews of the SP fans from Corsair, I'm just not sure what to think. Plus, if the Yates suck at least they're only about $8 a pop!
I think I will halve that tubing, good idea. I wasn't quite sure how much to get and I think I went a bit overboard...









This is all conjecture of course since I won't have the money for any of this for a while... I'm just seriously tired of the H50 and its limitations. I know that may sound ridiculous I guess but I suppose that's what keeps us buying hardware! Maybe I'll just break down and get an H320 to tide me over...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hi Durv! I checked out Martin's fan info from Martin's Liquid Lab and he had recommended the slow speed yates as a budget alternative to the GT-15s. I was also thinking about the medium speed yates too, but if I get the XT45 radiator I wouldn't benefit as much from a higher speed fan than if I got the UT60. Definitely an improvement in temps but not sure if it's worth the extra noise... plus Martin said he really couldn't tell a difference between the two of them. I've also heard so many mixed reviews of the SP fans from Corsair, I'm just not sure what to think. Plus, if the Yates suck at least they're only about $8 a pop!


Did you see the "Fan testing Round 11"? Those Gentle Typhoon's would be the ones I would go with if I were to replace my Delta's.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/04/24/fan-testing-round-11/


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Did you see the "Fan testing Round 11"? Those Gentle Typhoon's would be the ones I would go with if I were to replace my Delta's.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/04/24/fan-testing-round-11/


I'd totally get all AP-15s but they're about $18 a pop... more than twice as much as those yate's. I'd like to get some eventually, they have some really nice PWM ones!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hi Durv! I checked out Martin's fan info from Martin's Liquid Lab and he had recommended the slow speed yates as a budget alternative to the GT-15s. I was also thinking about the medium speed yates too, but if I get the XT45 radiator I wouldn't benefit as much from a higher speed fan than if I got the UT60. Definitely an improvement in temps but not sure if it's worth the extra noise... plus Martin said he really couldn't tell a difference between the two of them. I've also heard so many mixed reviews of the SP fans from Corsair, I'm just not sure what to think. Plus, if the Yates suck at least they're only about $8 a pop!
> I think I will halve that tubing, good idea. I wasn't quite sure how much to get and I think I went a bit overboard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all conjecture of course since I won't have the money for any of this for a while... I'm just seriously tired of the H50 and its limitations. I know that may sound ridiculous I guess but I suppose that's what keeps us buying hardware! Maybe I'll just break down and get an H320 to tide me over...


If on a budget Swiftech Helix's have amazing price/performance ratio. They can be had for $7.99 each. I have some and their great and very silent can't them at all.


----------



## By-Tor

Sidewinder has them on sale right now for $14.99, but still a pretty penny.

I'm running 5 of these on 2 rads and they do pull hard, but do make some noise.. They are on a fan controller and not running full pull all the time..

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html


----------



## Devildog83

Went from this,



To this with my new Devil,


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Went from this,
> 
> 
> 
> To this with my new Devil,


What clocks


----------



## Devildog83

CPU at 4.9GHZ and 1.5v
GPU here.


----------



## By-Tor

Very nice Devildog... At 5.0 and 1180/1400 on my Asus 7850 I can only hit in the mid 7600's on 3D/11... Maybe I'm doing something wrong...

Would that little bit more of a OC make that much Diff. that your able to reach on your Devil?

Not sure if this is on par with the OC of the 8350, but this was done tonight at 5.0ghz.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/846Cinebench_zpsca202723.jpg.html


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> CPU at 4.9GHZ and 1.5v
> GPU here.


My run at 4.4GHz & 1200/1450 on a XFX HD 7870 Double D


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


----------



## d1nky

@lazarus if using barbed fittings get a size bigger than the hose, adds to a brilliant seal. on part of my loop I have 1/2 barbs with 3/8 hose. tbh with that being so tight you don't need clamps, but Its best to be safe! those clamps are probably too big as well

ive never heard of that pump tbh, usually ones that are unheard of are crap. plus it runs on 3pin fan headers, I would get something a bit better.

fans, anything with good static pressure. names don't really matter. the xspc xinulirian ones are on par with corsair sp120s

good choice on rad and block.

that hose like durvelle said, I also got 10 foot and done my loop twice.

just find a decent pump/pump top or one to go straight in a res and youre sorted, and ^^ what I just said

remember a loop is for life.... not just Christmas. best investment could be had (and worse)









when you've amended the list save it and ask again, maybe a new thread or on here

@durvelle im getting closer to my final valid 3d11 but got sidetracked and then annoyed with all the crashes lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Very nice Devildog... At 5.0 and 1180/1400 on my Asus 7850 I can only hit in the mid 7600's on 3D/11... Maybe I'm doing something wrong...
> 
> Would that little bit more of a OC make that much Diff. that your able to reach on your Devil?
> 
> Not sure if this is on par with the OC of the 8350, but this was done tonight at 5.0ghz.
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/846Cinebench_zpsca202723.jpg.html


How many stream processors on the 7850? The clocks might.


----------



## Devildog83

Here is mine, looks on par. Try open GL


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> How many stream processors on the 7850? The clocks might.


1024 to your 1280


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 1024 to your 1280


That's probably most of the difference. This card has 6 GHZ elpida chips so overclocking is easy and cool. Plus the heat sink and fans are top notch.

I don't know why but cinebench has my CPU at 4.7 and it's actually 4.9 or at least that's what I set it at in AI suite for benching.


----------



## By-Tor

This Asus card is voltage locked and this is as far as I can push it. I pulled the fan off as soon as I bought and dropped a Swiftech MCW60 waterblock on it.

Here's a run I just did.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Cinebench_zpsb2643e43.jpg.html


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My run at 4.4GHz & 1200/1450 on a XFX HD 7870 Double D
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


Have you done the unlock for core and memory in MSI afterburner? You could get higher on your memory for sure.

Short version:
If you have MSI Afterburner right click on the icon/shortcut and select properties from the menu.

On the shortcut menu add at the end of the "target" line */xcl* (put a space before /xcl part) and click apply then ok.

Now double click the icon to start MSI afterburner. It will take a few seconds so be patient, but then a popup window will appear that tells you OC limits have been extended and you need to reboot.

Before you reboot and to save your self trouble, go back in ie: right click MSI icon and erase the */xcl*. Then reboot. viola you now have higher limits.

ALSO you could create a second MSI Afterburner Icon with the /xcl part and use it after each AMD update (you will need to each time you update your drivers from AMD Catalyst) so you don't have to worry about remembering the /xcl part nor having to go back and erase it each time.

This can all be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


----------



## Devildog83

Not bad, are you multi overclocking or FSB?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This Asus card is voltage locked and this is as far as I can push it. I pulled the fan off as soon as I bought and dropped a Swiftech MCW60 waterblock on it.
> 
> Here's a run I just did.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Cinebench_zpsb2643e43.jpg.html


Curious. My 7770 results, kinda full range here

Think it only uses one card, I have 2. Just wondering about the scores and why not a bigger diff.


----------



## Devildog83

Don't know if it works on all cards but the new beta of cinebench gives me these options.



Check it out unlocked.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't know if it works on all cards but the new beta of cinebench gives me these options.
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out unlocked.


It gives some insane maxs for sure. Maybe they incorporated that into the new version. lol I just dl it and did the /xcl without checking.


----------



## Devildog83

Just got this today. No way to hit those clocks for real though but it gives you the chance to find your limits with ease.


----------



## By-Tor

I tried that Afterburner, but a no go.. I'm finding the best results with Asus GPU Tweak, but still can't take volts past 1.22.

Just made this run with 4.85ghz OC all FSB.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/3DMark117750_zpsb68bae2c.jpg.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I recorded a 47 Minute video. It was in 1920x1080 at 30fps. The RAW video file was 100GB in size.
> 
> Yes, SSD's do need to be bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The encoded video turned out to be about 3.2GB btw, with near zero loss in quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *looks at 32GB of RAM"
> 
> Meh, I've installed operating systems in a VM on a ramdisk, games are nothing. (Yes, games on a ramdisk is fun)
> 
> Also, 1TB SSD for $180? Heck ya, give me 4.
> No need actually, most games these days do not save to the game folder but to your Users folder or the "cloud". With a fair SSD you could load up the game in a ramdisk in under a minute then enjoy no loading times for the duration of your play, then simply kill the ramdisk when done.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008118%20600414920&IsNodeId=1&name=513GB%20-%201TB
i dont know if anyone else said this but the prices are dropping like a rock one was on sale for ~ 500 not long ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I'll check those pads out, I appreciate it!
> 
> I've been looking at the H220 for a long time now and, doing the math, I figured out that just getting the edge system I linked would cost me less in the long run because I want to expand the loop later on. That kit I linked has a 35X pump and I would like to add 2 7950s and another rad to it eventually. I know the H220 pump is strong enough to take care of all those additional restrictions but I want to get a nice, strong pump right off the bat. With the H2O-X20 kit all I need to do is add a gfx card block and a front rad and I'm ready to rock. I've been back and forth for a while on it but I've pretty much settled on the H2O-X20 kit. I think it'll save me trouble in the long run.


also those pads are not worth it, esp for vrms 6mk/w is plenty for vrms i was going for the 17mk/w for my cards, btu poeople told me that it is not worth it unless you have golden cards. otherwise... you just wasting your monies, and i agree with them after thinking about it. my card 7970 with 6mk/w pads were maxing at 40 or less vrms and core. even @ 1.4v

it is a great kit. but yit does not have a mcpo35x pump. it is an apogee drive II check these 2 kits out they are beast and a heck of a buy http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx very similarly priced as well.i still rock mine, although eventually it will be moved to my wifes rig i also have the mcp35x dual pump . all 3 are in my system now. let me know if you have any questions

i HIGHLY recommend just using distilled + biocide ( ptnuke or iandh deadwater ), getting comp fittings, and qdcs ( you will thank me ), lastly get the cheap tubing from HD, you can get it for 7.99 ~ and it works great, it will help you to plan your loops, ( after using the stuff that comes with the kit ) swiftechs is much more soft and pliable ( which is good ) but until you want to drop the big monies that will save you some !~~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> This Asus card is voltage locked and this is as far as I can push it. I pulled the fan off as soon as I bought and dropped a Swiftech MCW60 waterblock on it.
> 
> Here's a run I just did.
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Cinebench_zpsb2643e43.jpg.html


you may try gputweek or what ever asus's one is called i heard of people with asus cards can change voltage with it but no other program one of the many reasons i do not recommend asus 7xxx cards


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Have you done the unlock for core and memory in MSI afterburner? You could get higher on your memory for sure.
> 
> Short version:
> If you have MSI Afterburner right click on the icon/shortcut and select properties from the menu.
> 
> On the shortcut menu add at the end of the "target" line */xcl* (put a space before /xcl part) and click apply then ok.
> 
> Now double click the icon to start MSI afterburner. It will take a few seconds so be patient, but then a popup window will appear that tells you OC limits have been extended and you need to reboot.
> 
> Before you reboot and to save your self trouble, go back in ie: right click MSI icon and erase the */xcl*. Then reboot. viola you now have higher limits.
> 
> ALSO you could create a second MSI Afterburner Icon with the /xcl part and use it after each AMD update (you will need to each time you update your drivers from AMD Catalyst) so you don't have to worry about remembering the /xcl part nor having to go back and erase it each time.
> 
> This can all be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread





fyi that is useless now. they put the option in settings "extend official overclocking limits" iirc


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Have you done the unlock for core and memory in MSI afterburner? You could get higher on your memory for sure.
> 
> Short version:
> If you have MSI Afterburner right click on the icon/shortcut and select properties from the menu.
> 
> On the shortcut menu add at the end of the "target" line */xcl* (put a space before /xcl part) and click apply then ok.
> 
> Now double click the icon to start MSI afterburner. It will take a few seconds so be patient, but then a popup window will appear that tells you OC limits have been extended and you need to reboot.
> 
> Before you reboot and to save your self trouble, go back in ie: right click MSI icon and erase the */xcl*. Then reboot. viola you now have higher limits.
> 
> ALSO you could create a second MSI Afterburner Icon with the /xcl part and use it after each AMD update (you will need to each time you update your drivers from AMD Catalyst) so you don't have to worry about remembering the /xcl part nor having to go back and erase it each time.
> 
> This can all be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


I already know about that lol its just this card isn't that great at OCing. If i clocked the VRAM to 1455 it would crash and so would it if i increased the core. Even a volt bump didn't help. But my MSI Hawk could do 1265/1540 on 1.25v. I'm pretty sure it could have went much higher


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CPU/NB is the link that binds Cache, HT, and IMC, yes. The first true switch in the system as it were, deciding where things must go. However, like most networking switches, what good is it to upgrade from 1Gb/s to 10Gb/s if you're only copying at 640Mb/s? (a HDD -> HDD over the network example) It won't get that data there any faster, you're not even using the full 1Gb/s yet. You're limited by the other parts.
> 
> Obviously, if you are going to run 2400Mhz ram, a 2200Mhz NB will not cut it. This isn't because you're using the full bandwidth, it's that the CPU/NB literally can not keep up with RAM and that causes problems (what happens when you try to park 2 cars in one parking spot?).
> 
> Yes, in bandwidth limited scenarios (3DMark Physics anyone?) it can have an effect. If the bandwidth is far too low to feed what is available (who else remembers the guy who put 1333 10-10-10 sticks into a PD rig?), it _will_ have an effect. But after a point, it's useless. Sacrificing 200Mhz on the CPU in favor of extra CPU/NB when RAM isn't high enough to see a benefit and HT won't use it all is silly.
> 
> If you can get both, then by all means, go for it (this _is_ the pursuit of performance after all), but there's not really a reason to sacrifice something you can use for something you can't.
> My 8320 has well over 200 hours of video encoding under it's belt, I'll debunk that one thanks.
> 
> A much bigger issue is getting the HDD to feed the CPU fast enough. On 480p videos, a WD Black can bottleneck my 8320. 1080p less so, since the frames are lager and take more time each.


So if you are strictly using the fastest SATA 3 SSD drives you may get close to 600MB/sec file transfers. I guess we'll have to wait for a newer technology to get 1GB/sec and faster real-world transfer speeds. I assume the hangup is in the speed of the nand flash and some latency issues.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you may try gputweek or what ever asus's one is called i heard of people with asus cards can change voltage with it but no other program one of the many reasons i do not recommend asus 7xxx cards


I'm using GPU Tweak, but still won't allow me to raise the voltage past 1.22.

How do you know what cards have unlocked voltage?

I have thought about picking up another of these cards and X-Firing them, or just getting a 7950 and then selling this card. I would have to buy a new Swiftech waterblock since my MCW60 won't work on the 7900 series cards.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I tried that Afterburner, but a no go.. I'm finding the best results with Asus GPU Tweak, but still can't take volts past 1.22.
> 
> Just made this run with 4.85ghz OC all FSB.
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/3DMark117750_zpsb68bae2c.jpg.html


Not a bad physics score at all.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm using GPU Tweak, but still won't allow me to raise the voltage past 1.22.
> 
> How do you know what cards have unlocked voltage?
> 
> I have thought about picking up another of these cards and X-Firing them, or just getting a 7950 and then selling this card. I would have to buy a new Swiftech waterblock since my MCW60 won't work on the 7900 series cards.


pretty sure there is a bottom plate to make it work for the 79xx cards.... most ref cards are or like MSI they advertise it on the box
http://www.swiftech.com/MountingKitMCW82-7900.aspx

http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R7970-2PMD3GD5.html ( see you can see it on the box )

i would reccomend ref card, + a full cover blcok


----------



## By-Tor

I seen that plate on the swiftech site a few min. ago and would save a little cash. I'm not a fan of full cover blocks, no need for the extra heat in the loop when some copper ram sinks do a great job keeping things cool.

Sorry for the crap picture taken with my phone..

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130909_235942_zps0a4d07f6.jpg.html


----------



## NBAasDOGG

I wonder if there is going to be any 8 core kevari bases APUs, because there is no any FX bases steamroller in 2014. Btw, AMD new FM2+ board supports PCI-express 3.0, so maybe AMD will also release a 8 core steamroller APU.

Do you guts go with Intel is AMD stops the FX-series?


----------



## darkelixa

I found my old amd 6100 with the gigabyte 970a-d3 rv3 and when I trialed it out, at stock or at 4gh oc when I ran prime 95 i could watch the clock speed go from 3gh to 4gh to 3 etc huge trottling, would this issue be present with the amd 8350 and the sabertooth? With the 6100 playing ff14 a realm reborn was very very choppy compaired to when I use the i3, this is on the wifes machine


----------



## Mega Man

and no
i wont be going intels
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I found my old amd 6100 with the gigabyte 970a-d3 rv3 and when I trialed it out, at stock or at 4gh oc when I ran prime 95 i could watch the clock speed go from 3gh to 4gh to 3 etc huge trottling, would this issue be present with the amd 8350 and the sabertooth? With the 6100 playing ff14 a realm reborn was very very choppy compaired to when I use the i3, this is on the wifes machine


no it wont happen to the saberkitty with the proper cooling


----------



## darkelixa

So what makes it throttle, just a bad cpu and bad mainboard?


----------



## Mega Man

cheap mobo and lack of quality power design, power saving features

also no HS on the VRMs
the 970 ud3 is the min i would ever recommend for a fx cpu
4+1 vrms vs 8+2


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So what makes it throttle, just a bad cpu and bad mainboard?


vrms and board and not enough cooling


----------



## darkelixa

If i upgrade to say the sabertooth and use the 6100 will it still throttle?


----------



## Mega Man

no, as long as you cool the vrms with a fan ( if you oc high, if stock not a problem )


----------



## darkelixa

So even a sabertooth board needs to be cooled with an extra fan?


----------



## Mega Man

depends on the OC @ 5ghz with an 8350 yes. dont have much exp with the 6xxx series.
also i am assuming you are watercooling with a heat sink you should not need to but being on air is going to limit you


----------



## darkelixa

What about at just stock speeds for the amd 8350?? No I would be using my Noctua NH-C12P SE14


----------



## Mega Man

nah you will be fine as long as that cooler can handle the heats, which i think it can


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> What about at just stock speeds for the amd 8350?? No I would be using my Noctua NH-C12P SE14


I didn't have to add a fan to my vrms till after 4.8 on my 8350 and even then it was more for stability than throttling. Also I am watercooling my chip too

For the 2.0 version it has now been provisioned for the 9xxx series chips so that should help you understand that it is a strong board

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/#support_Support_CPU_FX-9590(FD9590FHW8KHK, 4.7GHz, 8C, L3:8M, 220W,rev.C0,AM3+)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> What about at just stock speeds for the amd 8350?? No I would be using my Noctua NH-C12P SE14


As long as you plan to OC the FX8350 to anything above 4.6-4.8Ghz, then you might need a fan for the VRMs(reliant on mobo and ambient temps). I run 5Ghz on my FX8350 on the highest end board(Crosshair V Formula-Z), and don't have a fan at the VRMs, yet I don't experience throttling in any kind but the VRM heatsink(NB temperature diode) gets hot and hits about 80c(noticed on HWINFO64) during gaming(BF3, BL2 etc.). This is with 29c ambient temperature.

So you shouldnt have any issue if you're planning to run stock on the Saberkitty with the NH-C12P SE14.


----------



## dallas1990

I'm pretty sure any CPU at 5ghz would need extra fans and the mobo. I had to mount my stock amd CPU cooler fan on the back side of my mobo behind the CPU socket. I think I need to upgrade from a mid tower to a full tower though.


----------



## Ghost12

The problem with some wife`s is they often do not comprehend the pursuit of performance, nice and cold here today and raining outside, this to me on getting up this morning meant pushing the 8320 back up to 5ghz + and doing some comparison runs/gaming for personal use versus my new rig. Unfortunately the missus has been unwilling to sit in the cold and would rather watch [email protected] lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The problem with some wife`s is they often do not comprehend the pursuit of performance, nice and cold here today and raining outside, this to me on getting up this morning meant pushing the 8320 back up to 5ghz + and doing some comparison runs/gaming for personal use versus my new rig. Unfortunately the missus has been unwilling to sit in the cold and would rather watch [email protected] lol


thats what blankets are for lol


----------



## dallas1990

Obviously he wants a happy wife not a nagging one lol


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> @lazarus if using barbed fittings get a size bigger than the hose, adds to a brilliant seal. on part of my loop I have 1/2 barbs with 3/8 hose. tbh with that being so tight you don't need clamps, but Its best to be safe! those clamps are probably too big as well
> 
> ive never heard of that pump tbh, usually ones that are unheard of are crap. plus it runs on 3pin fan headers, I would get something a bit better.
> 
> fans, anything with good static pressure. names don't really matter. the xspc xinulirian ones are on par with corsair sp120s
> 
> good choice on rad and block.
> 
> that hose like durvelle said, I also got 10 foot and done my loop twice.
> 
> just find a decent pump/pump top or one to go straight in a res and youre sorted, and ^^ what I just said
> 
> remember a loop is for life.... not just Christmas. best investment could be had (and worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you've amended the list save it and ask again, maybe a new thread or on here


I think I'll get the 35X pump with the revision 2 reservoir that's made for it. I've read a lot of good things about that pump.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also those pads are not worth it, esp for vrms 6mk/w is plenty for vrms i was going for the 17mk/w for my cards, btu poeople told me that it is not worth it unless you have golden cards. otherwise... you just wasting your monies, and i agree with them after thinking about it. my card 7970 with 6mk/w pads were maxing at 40 or less vrms and core. even @ 1.4v
> 
> it is a great kit. but yit does not have a mcpo35x pump. it is an apogee drive II check these 2 kits out they are beast and a heck of a buy http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx very similarly priced as well.i still rock mine, although eventually it will be moved to my wifes rig i also have the mcp35x dual pump . all 3 are in my system now. let me know if you have any questions


Hey Mega, that H2O-X20 Elite kit does indeed include a 35X pump, it's the one integrated into the CPU block. It's basically the same kit as the one you linked but instead of putting the pump in the rad they put it in the CPU block:



Good call on the thermal pads, I just wish PPCs carried them! FCPU is so freaking overpriced! I've found a few different ones in the 7mwk range on PPCs, I assume they'll do just fine as well... they're names like Phobya, Koolance, etc. Anyone know if the UD5 needs 1mm, 0.7mm, or 0.5mm pads for the VRMs and NB / SB?

I appreciate all the help guys!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Obviously he wants a happy wife not a nagging one lol


No no, that's grudgingly accepting the problem, not fixing it. See below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The problem with some wife`s is they often do not comprehend the pursuit of performance, nice and cold here today and raining outside, this to me on getting up this morning meant pushing the 8320 back up to 5ghz + and doing some comparison runs/gaming for personal use versus my new rig. Unfortunately the missus has been unwilling to sit in the cold and would rather watch [email protected] lol


This is when you build a cheap Trinity or Llano build to play all your movies and things, and move the big-boy chip off into a refrigerated room for maximum enjoyment.









The end of the year is upon us, and with it colder temperatures outside! Bring on the maximum overclocks!


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No no, that's grudgingly accepting the problem, not fixing it. See below.
> This is when you build a cheap Trinity or Llano build to play all your movies and things, and move the big-boy chip off into a refrigerated room for maximum enjoyment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the year is upon us, and with it colder temperatures outside! Bring on the maximum overclocks!


That's what I'm talking about! That's why I've got my computer room and in the winter I open up those windows wide!!! Come on 0*C!!!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> That's what I'm talking about! That's why I've got my computer room and in the winter I open up those windows wide!!! Come on 0*C!!!


last night I was sat in my jacket, windows wide open 4AM benching at 5.4ghz +

5*c ambients cpu never went over 50*c cinebench etc... THEN THIS.....


----------



## dallas1990

Lol all true guess women don't understand high performance


----------



## By-Tor

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The problem with some wife`s is they often do not comprehend the pursuit of performance, nice and cold here today and raining outside, this to me on getting up this morning meant pushing the 8320 back up to 5ghz + and doing some comparison runs/gaming for personal use versus my new rig. Unfortunately the missus has been unwilling to sit in the cold and would rather watch [email protected] lol


I had the same problem about 5 years ago wanting to turn off the heater and open the house up to get it cold to OC., but the wife wouldn't go for it.
I ended up building a platform outside the dinning room window to place the rig on in the middle of winter and run all the cables in through the window. I would allow it to acclamate to the sub freezing temps before turning it on.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Lol all true guess women don't understand high performance


you can teach em tho









Showed my g/f the difference between Stock, a bunged up OC and a good OC...

she only played Farmville, after trying all three profiles she tells me not to bung up my good OC ugh, at least she can tell the difference now lmao









she knows if she bugs me while i'm testing, she doesn't get a good oc to play with after.. (part intentional..oops hehehe)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you can teach em tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showed my g/f the difference between Stock, a bunged up OC and a good OC...
> 
> she only played Farmville, after trying all three profiles she tells me not to bung up my good OC ugh, at least she can tell the difference now lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she knows if she bugs me while i'm testing, she doesn't get a good oc to play with after.. (part intentional..oops hehehe)


woot

I got my gal with how quick I encode video to stream to my tv and photo editing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> woot
> 
> I got my gal with how quick I encode video to stream to my tv and photo editing


She brings me a coffee and a smoke now if i'm testing and she wants the computer.

she noticed the photo editing after, lol i don't do much of that so i assume it performs spectacular


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> last night I was sat in my jacket, windows wide open 4AM benching at 5.4ghz +
> 
> 5*c ambients cpu never went over 50*c cinebench etc... THEN THIS.....


LOL best Cinebench EVAAAARRRR!!!! Nice one man!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you can teach em tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showed my g/f the difference between Stock, a bunged up OC and a good OC...
> 
> she only played Farmville, after trying all three profiles she tells me not to bung up my good OC ugh, at least she can tell the difference now lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she knows if she bugs me while i'm testing, she doesn't get a good oc to play with after.. (part intentional..oops hehehe)
> 
> 
> 
> woot
> 
> I got my gal with how quick I encode video to stream to my tv and photo editing
Click to expand...

Yup. Nothing gets people to notice like the practical result of a 10-minute vs 12-minute encode, especially if you're doing them in bulk.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> She brings me a coffee and a smoke now if i'm testing and she wants the computer.
> 
> she noticed the photo editing after, lol i don't do much of that so i assume it performs spectacular


I dont but my gal loves to edit photos taken..

lets put it this way.. photoshop on my ssd with a 5.1ghz chip.. its like cutting butter with lava so smooth.


----------



## LazarusIV

Just now:



and from earlier:



I wish I had kept that thermal pad for my VRMs. Ah well... took the pull fan off my H50 and only going with push has hurt my OC potential more than I thought it would...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Just now:
> 
> 
> 
> and from earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had kept that thermal pad for my VRMs. Ah well... took the pull fan off my H50 and only going with push has hurt my OC potential more than I thought it would...


bummer hope the money sprouts on the tree and you can go submarine..


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> bummer hope the money sprouts on the tree and you can go submarine..


Lol thanks man, me too!


----------



## KyadCK

Anyone want a backplated 7950 or two? I got myself a new toy to play with.









Spoiler: WARNING! New Toy


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Anyone want a backplated 7950 or two? I got myself a new toy to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING! New Toy


I need an upgrade but has no monies









side note im a bit bored now that I hit my limit with my rig..


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Is those numbers normal, bad or good?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Is those numbers normal, bad or good?


that's about right for 4.8ghz.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Is those numbers normal, bad or good?

Ty, do u know anyway to improve iot besides raising the mhz? Maybe tighten ram or so?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

And how does my opengl look? And whats opengl it has something to bench the gpu?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Is those numbers normal, bad or good?
> 
> Ty, do u know anyway to improve iot besides raising the mhz? Maybe tighten ram or so?


Maybe ram will a bit, I am not sure. You can ask Dunky/Dinky he plays with Cinebench a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 
> 
> And how does my opengl look? And whats opengl it has something to bench the gpu?


Honestly it looks very low. But again I use AMD so not sure on Nvidia numbers.


----------



## KyadCK

I kinda wanna jack 2 of the LG monitors from the rig on the other side of the desk and do 5x1 Portrait eyefinity...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda wanna jack 2 of the LG monitors from the rig on the other side of the desk and do 5x1 Portrait eyefinity...


That case looks like it is filled with some sort of liquid. Kinda Sci Fi


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I kinda wanna jack 2 of the LG monitors from the rig on the other side of the desk and do 5x1 Portrait eyefinity...
> 
> 
> 
> That case looks like it is filled with some sort of liquid. Kinda Sci Fi
Click to expand...

Well _technically_...

Anyway, it's just a cool lighting effect from the LED bars (one under the door lip in front, one above and behind the rad) and a window that isn't quite clear due to dust and a bit of scuffing. Which I do not feel bad about, because it's a HAF, and like industrial equipment a little wear not only looks natural but even a little good on it.


----------



## lakopipo

I want to join. Motherboard: Crosshair V Formula Z, and clocked to 4.1 ghz. i use standard amd cooler, but the new watercooling setup will be there in a month.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Anyone want a backplated 7950 or two? I got myself a new toy to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING! New Toy


Man, I'd love to have those! How much are you asking for them? This 7770 I'm running isn't getting me very far


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and no
> i wont be going intels
> 
> Neither will I. Mega I had my H320 installed today on my Crosshairs Formula Z. It was a difficult install with the water block pushing hard against the VRM's just managed to get it in there after nuch effort. What is worse my rear memory slot is obstructed. Thast means I have to use my 8 GB Tridents in the red slots 1 and 3.That means only 1 stick is counted. The boot up says 16 Gb recognized only 8 GB useable. That is a real bummer.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Man, I'd love to have those! How much are you asking for them? This 7770 I'm running isn't getting me very far


You could try the MSI 7770 Granite Edition:







OK there is no such card. Or is there, I report you decide. LOL


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> I want to join. Motherboard: Crosshair V Formula Z, and clocked to 4.1 ghz. i use standard amd cooler, but the new watercooling setup will be there in a month.


Well you have one, aaaand you posted here. So I guess you're in.









Needs better cooling, even with something as simple as an H80 you can get 4.7-4.8Ghz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Anyone want a backplated 7950 or two? I got myself a new toy to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING! New Toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd love to have those! How much are you asking for them? This 7770 I'm running isn't getting me very far
Click to expand...

I'ma take that to PM's since this isn't a sales thread, I was just letting people here know there were going up to claim dibs.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well you have one, aaaand you posted here. So I guess you're in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs better cooling, even with something as simple as an H80 you can get 4.7-4.8Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma take that to PM's since this isn't a sales thread, I was just letting people here know there were going up to claim dibs.


Sounds nice how much use them 7950s have on them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well you have one, aaaand you posted here. So I guess you're in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs better cooling, even with something as simple as an H80 you can get 4.7-4.8Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma take that to PM's since this isn't a sales thread, I was just letting people here know there were going up to claim dibs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice how much use them 7950s have on them.
Click to expand...

And moved to PMs again.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx




----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> I want to join. Motherboard: Crosshair V Formula Z, and clocked to 4.1 ghz. i use standard amd cooler, but the new watercooling setup will be there in a month.


What cooling will u get?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda wanna jack 2 of the LG monitors from the rig on the other side of the desk and do 5x1 Portrait eyefinity...


Looks nice, are you gonna watercool your gpu´s as well?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You could try the MSI 7770 Granite Edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there is no such card. Or is there, I report you decide. LOL


lool looks nice that card


----------



## darkelixa

Just bought my sabertooth 990fx rv2 and amd 8350 today. Should recieve it in two days


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda wanna jack 2 of the LG monitors from the rig on the other side of the desk and do 5x1 Portrait eyefinity...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice, are you gonna watercool your gpu´s as well?
Click to expand...

No. I remove them on about a weekly basis some some reason or other, putting them in the loop would just make it painful.


----------



## Deadboy90

So kind of off topic but 3dmark was finally released on iOS for free. I managed to pull a 2203 in ice storm with my itouch 5. So his being ocn I must know, is there a way to OC my iPod?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You could try the MSI 7770 Granite Edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK there is no such card. Or is there, I report you decide. LOL


I think I'll hold out for the next gen MSI Slate cards. Or maybe even the limited edition Obsidian GPUs.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Just bought my sabertooth 990fx rv2 and amd 8350 today. Should recieve it in two days


Good choice, you got 2 long days ahead then







What cooling are you gonna get?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No. I remove them on about a weekly basis some some reason or other, putting them in the loop would just make it painful.


Why remove them? From the pic you posted it seems like you got a good loop going there!

And you seem like you know what you are talking about when it comes to ocíng and cooling. I have a question, is it worth for me to exchange my kuhler 920 for a h100i cooler and try to reach 5ghz cause my absolutley max oc now is 4.8ghz with the kuhler. The h100i here in sweden is about 100euros and i think i could get a nice custom loop for about 250 euros, question is if its worth it hmm

And my low score in cinebench for opengl wich was 30 something. I uninstalled afterburner and installed precision and ran cinebench again and got 60.66 with my sli gtx 660 wich i guess is ok. I was hoping for 65-70 but ohh well..


----------



## darkelixa

I will be using my Noctua NH-C12P SE14


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No. I remove them on about a weekly basis some some reason or other, putting them in the loop would just make it painful.
> 
> 
> 
> Why remove them? From the pic you posted it seems like you got a good loop going there!
> 
> And you seem like you know what you are talking about when it comes to ocíng and cooling. I have a question, is it worth for me to exchange my kuhler 920 for a h100i cooler and try to reach 5ghz cause my absolutley max oc now is 4.8ghz with the kuhler. The h100i here in sweden is about 100euros and i think i could get a nice custom loop for about 250 euros, question is if its worth it hmm
Click to expand...

Custom.

The H100i will not perform that much better than the 920 sadly. Certainly not 100 Euros better. At least with the custom loop it'll last and bring real performance to the table. Besides, when we say H100 is the minimum for 5Ghz, we mean rock bottom. You need a really good chip for 5 on a H100.

Also, I remove them because I love to tinker with things, like "What if I move my ZxR to this slot? How badly does it impact temps?"


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I will be using my Noctua NH-C12P SE14


Then you will prob hit 4.6ghz at least wich ios good for a air cooler, if you have good vent in your case and get a nice chip u can prob reach 4.8ghz with sometweaking. Anyway 4.6 np anyway


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Custom.
> 
> The H100i will not perform that much better than the 920 sadly. Certainly not 100 Euros better. At least with the custom loop it'll last and bring real performance to the table. Besides, when we say H100 is the minimum for 5Ghz, we mean rock bottom. You need a really good chip for 5 on a H100.
> 
> Also, I remove them because I love to tinker with things, like "What if I move my ZxR to this slot? How badly does it impact temps?"


Sadly i dont got a "golden chip"







I am running 4.81ghz with 1.48vcore and sadly my bios options for increasing the vcore doesnt allow me to increase it in low numbers. Its using some offset ettings so after 1.48 next step will be like 5.3 or something like that. Ty for your advice. I will browse the web here in sweden for a nice custom loop and link it here and maybe you can let me know what you think about it? And do you know if there is any gpu blocks for the gtx660´s?

What about this kit for 210 euros: http://www.inet.se/produkt/5322046/ek-kit-h3o-240-hfx , thing is i have the fractal design r3 so i got only place for a dual radiator on top.

or: http://www.coolingstuff.se/p/841/ek-kit-l240 for 180 euro!


----------



## marioselef

HI everyone i wanted to know if my cpu temp is fine...i was playing crysis 3 and my cpu caught 66 celcius..with aftermarket cooler...is it fine or not?


----------



## marioselef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> HI everyone i wanted to know if my cpu temp is fine...i was playing crysis 3 and my cpu caught 66 celcius..with aftermarket cooler...is it fine or not?...my cpu is fx 8350


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> HI everyone i wanted to know if my cpu temp is fine...i was playing crysis 3 and my cpu caught 66 celcius..with aftermarket cooler...is it fine or not?


Its not an issue unless the temperature remains over the 62c threshold for an extended period of time. Make sure it doesnt.

What is your 8350 clocked at? Stock or OC? Also what cooling are you running? You might want to check if its seated properly.


----------



## marioselef

its stock and my cooler is COOLERMASTER RR-TX3E-22PK-R1 HYPER TX3 EVO
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.806761


----------



## chughes13x

Just ordered a 8320 & Asus M5A99FX PRO R 2.0 from Micro Center last night. Going to pick it up today, I'm pumped! I'll be cooling initially with a 212 EVO...

http://puu.sh/4oeGH.png


----------



## Vencenzo

If you wind up doing that eyefinity seyup Kyad, let me know how much vram you use.
More interested in mmorpg than crysis or bf3 performance.
Trying to figure out at what point the 6gb 7970 is needed over the 3gb.


----------



## rstoledo

Well, bought and mounted my rig, still on stock frequency but thinking on OCing it

- Thermaltake V3 AMD Edition with a Thermaltaked Smart-M 750W PSU

- Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, BIOS 1503

- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock: Still using stock values here... havent done OC in a long time, reading a bit more to understand and then start to play









-2 x 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (10-10-10-27)

- H80i

-EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 760

About the OC: Already found out at the ROG Forums a guide for 4.8GHz and the setup is the same as mine, so reading it and comparing other values that I may find over the internet =3


----------



## nX3NTY

For those who have Crosshair V Formula and Formula Z, is the BIOS allows for disabling individual cores inside the module?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> For those who have Crosshair V Formula and Formula Z, is the BIOS allows for disabling individual cores inside the module?


I think an old bios did but not the new ones


----------



## Durvelle27

Redid my loop and got some new fans. Just waiting on my RAM now.


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> For those who have Crosshair V Formula and Formula Z, is the BIOS allows for disabling individual cores inside the module?


The only mobos that can do that is AsRock mobos.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Redid my loop and got some new fans. Just waiting on my RAM now.


Looks nice


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rstoledo*
> 
> Well, bought and mounted my rig, still on stock frequency but thinking on OCing it
> 
> - Thermaltake V3 AMD Edition with a Thermaltaked Smart-M 750W PSU
> 
> - Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, BIOS 1503
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock: Still using stock values here... havent done OC in a long time, reading a bit more to understand and then start to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2 x 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (10-10-10-27)
> 
> - H80i
> 
> -EVGA Nvidia GeForce GTX 760
> 
> About the OC: Already found out at the ROG Forums a guide for 4.8GHz and the setup is the same as mine, so reading it and comparing other values that I may find over the internet =3


Depending on your cpu, with that cooler at least 4.6-4.8 i guess. Lots of cables in that rig, looks like mine


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Looks nice


Thx


----------



## soulwrath

Damn feel like I did not get a good chip either eff lmao... I am working my way back from the ground up had it at 4.8 @ 1.45volts. Right now I have my llc @ 75% (volts does not vary that much while idle to load, may set it to 100% but if I set it to 100 the value of the volts is about .04 lower than set in bios) asrock 990fx e9. Right now though its set @
fsb 200
multiplier 21.5
volt 1.315v
nb 2200 mhz
Nb voltage 1.3v
Ht 2600 mhz
Ht volt 1.25v
Dram 1.5v


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Damn feel like I did not get a good chip either eff lmao... I am working my way back from the ground up had it at 4.8 @ 1.45volts. Right now I have my llc @ 75% (volts does not vary that much while idle to load, may set it to 100% but if I set it to 100 the value of the volts is about .04 lower than set in bios) asrock 990fx e9. Right now though its set @
> fsb 200
> multiplier 21.5
> volt 1.315v
> nb 2200 mhz
> Nb voltage 1.3v
> Ht 2600 mhz
> Ht volt 1.25v
> Dram 1.5v


Isnt you nb volt a bit high? I thought (i might be wrong) that nb volt is 1.1875v? It says mine is on Aida64 anyway. And i cant change my nb volt, there isnt any option for it in bios







But i run my nb at 2400mhz at stock volt stable. And your chip is fine to me anyway, i have to r un my vcore at [email protected]! And your chip only need 1.45 for that so







I have my llc set to max as well. Anyway here is a pic of my rig, its a snakes nest with all those cables lol:



I dont have a modular psu and its hard to hide all those cables in mine fractal design r3









And i have my gpus so tight only to have them at the 16x pci express slots but the temp is fine for the top card, i dont know how much impact it would mean to move the second card another slot down to make room for the first cards air intake but its np really they both keep temps fine and never throttles down


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Isnt you nb volt a bit high? I thought (i might be wrong) that nb volt is 1.1875v? It says mine is on Aida64 anyway. And i cant change my nb volt, there isnt any option for it in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i run my nb at 2400mhz at stock volt stable. And your chip is fine to me anyway, i have to r un my vcore at [email protected]! And your chip only need 1.45 for that so


At 2600 my NB needs 1.325v to be stable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hmm well I WAS gunna do some benches today to see if my AS5 has cured yet. but it seems summer has come back...

dealing with 33* ambient ( somewhere around 90*f )

buggered for the day me thinks..


----------



## soulwrath

Rofl read on some forums that 1.3 was a fine voltage for this mobo and seeing as I have had this setup running stressful prgms for about a month I inc it. Thinking of inc the frequency of nb but not sure to what.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> At 2600 my NB needs 1.325v to be stable.


Well i cant oc my nb, cause in this ****ty bios even that it is a gigabyte ud5 i cant change nb volt so i have to be satiesfied at 2400nb







But you run 2600mhz and its nice, a bit overclocked but still enuff for your setup to be stable! Have you tried to go higher to like maybe 2800mhz? Just have active cooling on the nb? Or maybe you have? I put a 60mm i think it was fan over my nb and it keeps cool. I didnt have any heat issues before i put the fan over it but better safe then sorry. im gonna go google and see if i can find a waterblock for my nb on google!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Rofl read on some forums that 1.3 was a fine voltage for this mobo and seeing as I have had this setup running stressful prgms for about a month I inc it. Thinking of inc the frequency of nb but not sure to what.


What is your nb running at now? 2600mhz? Try to go 2800mhz and make sure you have your nb/vrms cooled witha fan or so over it! ive read that you want like the nb and ht at 2600mhz for max stabilty. I wish i could go 2600mhz on my nb instead of 2400mhz. I got "nb core" and *"nb voltage" options on my ud5 but no one of them seems to increase my volt to the nb. Or i might be wrong and using a bad program that doesnt show my nb volt as it is? Wich program do you guys use to check your nb volt?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Well i cant oc my nb, cause in this ****ty bios even that it is a gigabyte ud5 i cant change nb volt so i have to be satiesfied at 2400nb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you run 2600mhz and its nice, a bit overclocked but still enuff for your setup to be stable! Have you tried to go higher to like maybe 2800mhz? Just have active cooling on the nb? Or maybe you have? I put a 60mm i think it was fan over my nb and it keeps cool. I didnt have any heat issues before i put the fan over it but better safe then sorry. im gonna go google and see if i can find a waterblock for my nb on google!


its kinda hard for these chips to do more then 2700 on the NB i've not been able to get 2800 to work.. freezes non loads .. crashes.

my chip needs my NB @ 2700 to run my ram @ 2400 Stable.

i'm feeding it 1.35v or 1.4v and with my cooling it doesn't get warmer then 56* normally only gets to that point after stress



NOTE: stardard avx IBT was used due i've got other crud happening.. downloading itineraries, creating gps overlays with satellite aspects for route map.. pre tour fun..


----------



## soulwrath

Lmao mmm cooling on my nb... lmao I should probably check my temps ahha. I mean I have a 800d. There is a 240 radiator and 120mm fan pulling air in with a ultakaze pushing air out so my cooling should be fine? Lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Lmao mmm cooling on my nb... lmao I should probably check my temps ahha. I mean I have a 800d. There is a 240 radiator and 120mm fan pulling air in with a ultakaze pushing air out so my cooling should be fine? Lol


what i mean by cooling is i've got a 120mm fan blowing on the back of the NB on the underside of the MOBO

120 is over kill.. most use 80mm-90mm fans.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Why remove them? From the pic you posted it seems like you got a good loop going there!
> 
> And you seem like you know what you are talking about when it comes to ocíng and cooling. I have a question, is it worth for me to exchange my kuhler 920 for a h100i cooler and try to reach 5ghz cause my absolutley max oc now is 4.8ghz with the kuhler. The h100i here in sweden is about 100euros and i think i could get a nice custom loop for about 250 euros, question is if its worth it hmm
> 
> And my low score in cinebench for opengl wich was 30 something. I uninstalled afterburner and installed precision and ran cinebench again and got 60.66 with my sli gtx 660 wich i guess is ok. I was hoping for 65-70 but ohh well..


Getting an H100i is NOT a guarantee of low enough temps to get a 5.0 GHZ overclock. Better get either a Swiftech H220 or H320 or a custom loop if you have the time, money, and inclination.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what i mean by cooling is i've got a 120mm fan blowing on the back of the NB on the underside of the MOBO
> 
> 120 is over kill.. most use 80mm-90mm fans.


Cant get enuff cooling for the nb really







But your nb temp is really nice! My nb temp is 45c when just browsing,listening to music and when i play it doesnt go up much so im satiesfied!


----------



## soulwrath

ahha just checked what my NB temp is on HW Monitor... its a bit hotter than what i want but i guess cause my ROOM temp is a little hot too (76-77 F)

SYSTIN - 53 C


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ahha just checked what my NB temp is on HW Monitor... its a bit hotter than what i want but i guess cause my ROOM temp is a little hot too (76-77 F)
> 
> SYSTIN - 53 C


Thats under stress I hope?
If so, you are good. If it gets above 65 I'd start to worry.


----------



## soulwrath

funny thing is SYSTIn - 52C does not change even when idle/stressed rofl... maybe HW Monitor cant monitor the NB?! lol..


----------



## BountyN

Hey guys.
Im new around here so dont be to mean to me







.
Só... Im with an 8350 on a Crosshair V Formula Z...
I dont OC cause só far I dont need it.
I got my 8350 with a ThermalRight True Spirit 90(yes its a small one... But kept it from my previous mATX build).

Só my question is... If im not OCing(My case is a Corsair 300r with 2 Corsair fans on top, 2 front and 1 back) this cooler with my nice Thermal Paste should be more than fine right?

And btw... Which temps are the normal ones with stock cooler and speeds? Idling and load.

Cheers and thanks in advance.


----------



## soulwrath

status update : Chip is @ 4.6 C (200 x 23) 1.3625 V @ 75% LLC (Asrock 990FX E9) woot! will keep it posted (30x intel IBT @ High)

NOW 4.7 (200 x23.5) 1.400 V


----------



## Pabu

Hello all,

What can cause micro freezes?
Setup:
Fx-8350 @ 4.0 Ghz (undervolted at 1.262v using AmdMsrTweaker)
ASUS m5a78l usb3
GTX 560Ti
Cooler Master GX Lite 600W (Not very sure of its quality)

Even after undervolting using AmdMsrTweaker I've got micro freezes now and then. Like my Pc cant handle 'it' for 0.5sec or sometimes 2sec. I notice it mostly ingame (bf3), also sometimes just browsing around.
These micro-freezes usually happen after some game-playing time. But i cant recreate it with for example running IBT and Furmark at the same time for some time to simulate heavy load. I cant trigger it. Cos it has also occurred when there hadnt been any heavy load previous to the micro-freeze(s). It bothers me especially while playing BF3, im quite competitive.

What to do?
A user with same cpu and mobo recommended this particular undervolt. Throttling ingame (bf3 and crysis) went away for this person.
Does cpu throttling cause micro-freezes? I've had a major throttling problem before and I remember my fps dropping and experiencing some lag, but no micro-freezes then.
Psu fault only? My 12v rail only gets 10.6 max according to HWinfo64, thats kinda low right.

Thanks in advance








ps: sorry if I posted this in wrong thread.


----------



## soulwrath

thats your problem, you undervolted. not all chips are the same so you have to adjust it - run IBT for at least x20, if it doesnt freeze on that volt your fine. if it does than you need to up the voltages.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> What can cause micro freezes?
> Setup:
> Fx-8350 @ 4.0 Ghz (undervolted at 1.262v using AmdMsrTweaker)
> ASUS m5a78l usb3
> GTX 560Ti
> Cooler Master GX Lite 600W (Not very sure of its quality)
> 
> Even after undervolting using AmdMsrTweaker I've got micro freezes now and then. Like my Pc cant handle 'it' for 0.5sec or sometimes 2sec. I notice it mostly ingame (bf3), also sometimes just browsing around.
> These micro-freezes usually happen after some game-playing time. But i cant recreate it with for example running IBT and Furmark at the same time for some time to simulate heavy load. I cant trigger it. Cos it has also occurred when there hadnt been any heavy load previous to the micro-freeze(s). It bothers me especially while playing BF3, im quite competitive.
> 
> What to do?
> A user with same cpu and mobo recommended this particular undervolt. Throttling ingame (bf3 and crysis) went away for this person.
> Does cpu throttling cause micro-freezes? I've had a major throttling problem before and I remember my fps dropping and experiencing some lag, but no micro-freezes then.
> Psu fault only? My 12v rail only gets 10.6 max according to HWinfo64, thats kinda low right.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: sorry if I posted this in wrong thread.


First of all, i wouldnt undervolt it at stock speed and just use the normal vcore for the cpu, or maybe even raise the vcore 1 notch or so. But your psu as you said is feeding kind of low volt. Whats your northbridge temp at when playing? And even with stock cooler your cooler should be able to handle the cpu at stock speed. But i think its cause its undervolted but thats only my 2 cents!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> status update : Chip is @ 4.6 C (200 x 23) 1.3625 V @ 75% LLC (Asrock 990FX E9) woot! will keep it posted (30x intel IBT @ High)


Looks like you find yourself a very nice cpu, [email protected] is very nice!


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyN*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Im new around here so dont be to mean to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Só... Im with an 8350 on a Crosshair V Formula Z...
> I dont OC cause só far I dont need it.
> I got my 8350 with a ThermalRight True Spirit 90(yes its a small one... But kept it from my previous mATX build).
> 
> Só my question is... If im not OCing(My case is a Corsair 300r with 2 Corsair fans on top, 2 front and 1 back) this cooler with my nice Thermal Paste should be more than fine right?
> 
> And btw... Which temps are the normal ones with stock cooler and speeds? Idling and load.
> 
> Cheers and thanks in advance.


I'm not tooooo clued up on this but I'd say that there's too many variables to say what sort of temps youd be getting ambient temps/airflow/chip.... I'd imagine your cpu would be around the 40s idle, which you wont get an accurate reading of until you hit 50/mid 50+. As long as your cpu stays under 62 & vrm under 70 if poss, youll be fine...

You may be able to clock between 4.2 - 4.6, just watch vrm & core


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Looks like you find yourself a very nice cpu, [email protected] is very nice!


just shot up to 1.4 for 4.7 LOLOL... GODDAMNIT! maybe i should fiddle with the NB and NB Volt? what about the valibration? you think i should leave the nb voltage of that at 1.108V?

CPU NB Volt is still at 1.3125 v


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> What can cause micro freezes?
> Setup:
> Fx-8350 @ 4.0 Ghz (undervolted at 1.262v using AmdMsrTweaker)
> ASUS m5a78l usb3
> GTX 560Ti
> Cooler Master GX Lite 600W (Not very sure of its quality)
> 
> Even after undervolting using AmdMsrTweaker I've got micro freezes now and then. Like my Pc cant handle 'it' for 0.5sec or sometimes 2sec. I notice it mostly ingame (bf3), also sometimes just browsing around.
> These micro-freezes usually happen after some game-playing time. But i cant recreate it with for example running IBT and Furmark at the same time for some time to simulate heavy load. I cant trigger it. Cos it has also occurred when there hadnt been any heavy load previous to the micro-freeze(s). It bothers me especially while playing BF3, im quite competitive.
> 
> What to do?
> A user with same cpu and mobo recommended this particular undervolt. Throttling ingame (bf3 and crysis) went away for this person.
> Does cpu throttling cause micro-freezes? I've had a major throttling problem before and I remember my fps dropping and experiencing some lag, but no micro-freezes then.
> Psu fault only? My 12v rail only gets 10.6 max according to HWinfo64, thats kinda low right.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: sorry if I posted this in wrong thread.


Possibilities:
Driver issue with video card or keyboard/mouse
CNQ bouncing above and below the threshold at which it enables and disables.


----------



## Pabu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> First of all, i wouldnt undervolt it at stock speed and just use the normal vcore for the cpu, or maybe even raise the vcore 1 notch or so. But your psu as you said is feeding kind of low volt. Whats your northbridge temp at when playing? And even with stock cooler your cooler should be able to handle the cpu at stock speed. But i think its cause its undervolted but thats only my 2 cents!


I undervolted myself, nothing caused it. Or maybe it dont get what you're saying :/
Cpu temp is max. 60. I got after market cooler.

Cpu in pic is 'cpu socket temp' i think.

I've a a blue screen before I got the advice to undervolt. BSOD was error code 124 which means problem with OC/hardware.
So i had to undervolt (cos of my CPU and Mobo (too weak) combination) which made it better, but hasnt made the mircro-freezes go away completely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possibilities:
> Driver issue with video card or keyboard/mouse
> CNQ bouncing above and below the threshold at which it enables and disables.


Ty for reply.
CnQ is disabled through AmdMsrTweaker. Which makes is disabled permanently. It overrides it i think.
I know CnQ disabled in bios is not enough.
Drivers gpu, mouse and keyboard are all up to date.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> I undervolted myself, nothing caused it. Or maybe it dont get what you're saying :/
> Cpu temp is max. 60. I got after market cooler.
> 
> Cpu in pic is 'cpu socket temp' i think.
> 
> I've a a blue screen before I got the advice to undervolt. BSOD was error code 124 which means problem with OC/hardware.
> So i had to undervolt (cos of my CPU and Mobo (too weak) combination) which made it better, but hasnt made the mircro-freezes go away completely.
> Ty for reply.
> CnQ is disabled through AmdMsrTweaker. Which makes is disabled permanently. It overrides it i think.
> I know CnQ disabled in bios is not enough.
> Drivers gpu, mouse and keyboard are all up to date.


RELPACE YOUR PSU!!! 10 volts is no where near 12volts. My fiancées computer was running @ 11.2volts I think anfd it ran hot and did random strange things. Put a new PSU in, NO MORE PROBLEMS.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pabu*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> What can cause micro freezes?
> Setup:
> Fx-8350 @ 4.0 Ghz (undervolted at 1.262v using AmdMsrTweaker)
> ASUS m5a78l usb3
> GTX 560Ti
> Cooler Master GX Lite 600W (Not very sure of its quality)
> 
> Even after undervolting using AmdMsrTweaker I've got micro freezes now and then. Like my Pc cant handle 'it' for 0.5sec or sometimes 2sec. I notice it mostly ingame (bf3), also sometimes just browsing around.
> These micro-freezes usually happen after some game-playing time. But i cant recreate it with for example running IBT and Furmark at the same time for some time to simulate heavy load. I cant trigger it. Cos it has also occurred when there hadnt been any heavy load previous to the micro-freeze(s). It bothers me especially while playing BF3, im quite competitive.
> 
> What to do?
> A user with same cpu and mobo recommended this particular undervolt. Throttling ingame (bf3 and crysis) went away for this person.
> Does cpu throttling cause micro-freezes? I've had a major throttling problem before and I remember my fps dropping and experiencing some lag, but no micro-freezes then.
> Psu fault only? My 12v rail only gets 10.6 max according to HWinfo64, thats kinda low right.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: sorry if I posted this in wrong thread.


you are starving your processir for power..

find the VID in hwinfo and thats the lowest you should set your voltage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> status update : Chip is @ 4.6 C (200 x 23) 1.3625 V @ 75% LLC (Asrock 990FX E9) woot! will keep it posted (30x intel IBT @ High)
> 
> NOW 4.7 (200 x23.5) 1.400 V


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are starving your processir for power..
> 
> find the VID in hwinfo and thats the lowest you should set your voltage.


The board is gonna be the problem. I keep seeing these boards M5A78 with voltages reading 10volts and people having a whole host of issues. Best advice is get a 990 chipset minimum. Same advice for both mobo and PSUs: You get what you pay for, so get good quality and don't skimp.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The board is gonna be the problem. I keep seeing these boards M5A78 with voltages reading 10volts and people having a whole host of issues. Best advice is get a 990 chipset minimum. Same advice for both mobo and PSUs: You get what you pay for, so get good quality and don't skimp.


ya was going with the whole you get what you pay for.

i'm not preaching to the deaf anymore.

if he has good ambient.. that board should handle [email protected] stock voltage for light use. beyond that S.o.L, provide the voltage provided is proper.

I didn't look at the graph yet, but low voltage on the 12V is not good. if it goes much below 11.5 something is NFG.

PS. on further inspection there is awhole lot more wrong going on..

likely aging HHD, aging PSU, GHETTO board.

should have got a 8320 if you were going to under volt.

I don't get it.. its like running a GTO on super low octane gas.. you just shouldn't do it...


----------



## soulwrath

Tried hitting 4.8... it went up past 1.4625... lol reclocking it back down to 4.7 but now volts are @ 1.4125v weird... passed high IBT but failed prime95 upping volts to 1.425 any suggestions on what else I should do?

also what should the NB Voltage be left at? (lowest value possible or?)

Going to clock nb higher than 2.2 ghz once its stable at 4.7ghz for now


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think an old bios did but not the new ones


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> The only mobos that can do that is AsRock mobos.


Thanks, this really bad, in my country the only AsRock that is available is 990FX Extreme 3 which only got 4+1 VRM


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Tried hitting 4.8... it went up past 1.4625... lol reclocking it back down to 4.7 but now volts are @ 1.4125v weird... passed high IBT but failed prime95 upping volts to 1.425 any suggestions on what else I should do?
> 
> also what should the NB Voltage be left at? (lowest value possible or?)
> 
> Going to clock nb higher than 2.2 ghz once its stable at 4.7ghz for now


1.45v is actually nice for 4.7, you might get away with 1.425 but why when 1.45 would keep you stable, just to give a bit of room that's where I am at and it's stable and cool. The NB frequency I like to keep 100 to 200 over that of the RAM as a rule. So 1866 RAM 2000 to 2100 NB Freq. would be god. Some like to ramp it up but I see no need for it unless you are going past 5 Ghz and 2400 on the RAM. I run RAM at 2200 with 2350 on NB. Hope that helps.


----------



## soulwrath

Rams are 2133 so your telling me to clock the cpu nb at 23 to 2400? What should the cpu nb and nb voltages be?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> For those who have Crosshair V Formula and Formula Z, is the BIOS allows for disabling individual cores inside the module?
> 
> 
> 
> The only mobos that can do that is AsRock mobos.
Click to expand...

Nope, I can too with my 990FXA-UD3.


----------



## soulwrath

Btw was thinking of leaving multiplier at 23 and messing with the fsb. From multiplier 23 to 23.5 voltage inc for stability requires about .0575 more volts. Was thinking maybe the fsb would require less voltage in change. Any input?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Btw was thinking of leaving multiplier at 23 and messing with the fsb. From multiplier 23 to 23.5 voltage inc for stability requires about .0575 more volts. Was thinking maybe the fsb would require less voltage in change. Any input?


I have the CPU/NB at 1.25 and the NB on Auto. I like an FSB OC myself but there are mixed results in here about that. I will make t easy and show you what I have.


----------



## MrSkim

How do I get a stable 4Ghz?
each test results in auto shutdown at 62C.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get a stable 4Ghz?
> each test results in auto shutdown at 62C.


What is your memory clocked at? Try to go to 1.425v on cpu. The CPU core temp needs to stay under 62c, if you go over that for any length of time it's not good. You can up the Volts until it's stable depending an the cooling. The 8320 usually takes more volts to get the same clocks as the 8350 but you need a good cooling solution.


----------



## MrSkim

1600.

It's pretty sad that it gets up to 62C at only 500+.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get a stable 4Ghz?
> each test results in auto shutdown at 62C.


Since you are the GPU aficionado riddle me this. I have a GPU that takes 2 x 6 pin connectors and my PSU has 2 cables with 2 x 6+2 connectors. Is t better to use 1 cable and the 2 connectors from it or 2 cables and use 1 connector from each?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get a stable 4Ghz?
> each test results in auto shutdown at 62C.


Try setting the multi at 18 and the FSB at 220 or 225 and see if the temps don't improve. Remember you might have to set the HT back to 2600 manually because FSB OC'ing will automatically make it higher. Same with the NB


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Is t better to use 1 cable and the 2 connectors from it or 2 cables and use 1 connector from each?


Do you mean plugging the +2 into one of the 2nd 6pins?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Do you mean plugging the +2 into one of the 2nd 6pins?


No, 1 cable with 2 x 6 pin connectors or 2 cables with 1 x 6 pin connectors. The cables have 2 x 6+2 on each one so if I want I can run with 1 cable and still have 2 x 6 pins or 2 cables using 1 from each, which is better.


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, 1 cable with 2 x 6 pin connectors or 2 cables with 1 x 6 pin connectors. The cables have 2 x 6+2 on each one so if I want I can run with 1 cable and still have 2 x 6 pins or 2 cables using 1 from each, which is better.


Check how much the rail outputs.

Anywho, just did this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Try setting the multi at 18 and the FSB at 220 or 225 and see if the temps don't improve. Remember you might have to set the HT back to 2600 manually because FSB OC'ing will automatically make it higher. Same with the NB


and still doesn't work.
Might be a bad batch.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, 1 cable with 2 x 6 pin connectors or 2 cables with 1 x 6 pin connectors. The cables have 2 x 6+2 on each one so if I want I can run with 1 cable and still have 2 x 6 pins or 2 cables using 1 from each, which is better.


shouldn't matter as long as your power is being drawn from one rail.

if your PSU uses DUAL main rail then potentially depending on the wattage of your unit. you might want to use separate rails from the PSU


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Check how much the rail outputs.
> 
> Anywho, just did this
> and still doesn't work.
> Might be a bad batch.


we need rig info to be able to help...

so do everyone a favor and mosy on up to the top right hand of your screen and build your self a rig to put in your profile

this will get more ppl helping and less.. what are you using? questions... like this post essentially is...

if you are overheating @ stock you are doing something terribly wrong.

re seat you cooler with proper TIM.

speaking of which we don't know what cooling your using..

^^see what i did there^^


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> shouldn't matter as long as your power is being drawn from one rail.
> 
> if your PSU uses DUAL main rail then potentially depending on the wattage of your unit. you might want to use separate rails from the PSU


Hay thanks, no my PSU is the Seasonic SS660Xp2 platinum. Just 1 rail.


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> we need rig info to be able to help...
> 
> so do everyone a favor and mosy on up to the top right hand of your screen and build your self a rig to put in your profile
> 
> this will get more ppl helping and less.. what are you using? questions... like this post essentially is...
> 
> if you are overheating @ stock you are doing something terribly wrong.
> 
> re seat you cooler with proper TIM.
> 
> speaking of which we don't know what cooling your using..
> 
> ^^see what i did there^^


Sabertooth 990FX
Hyper 212+ EVO
Prolimatech Pk3
8320


----------



## Devildog83

FlailSchlamp is right. It would help to know more about what you have. I don't think 4.0 GHz is stock for an 8320 though. I could be wrong.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hay thanks, no my PSU is the Seasonic SS660Xp2 platinum. Just 1 rail.


i generalized it for the rest....

if it is coming from one massive rail then it will perform identical with one cable or two cable, provided there are no wire defects etc.


----------



## MrSkim

3.5 is stock.
4 was OC.


----------



## soulwrath

ahha tried to do 23 x 205, voltage @ 1.435v
dropped the ram down 2160??
HT was set at 2460
NB 2260

didnt work lmao... gonna sit @ 23.5 x 205 volt @ 1.435v
ram @ 2133 - 1.5v
HT @ 2.6 ghz
NB 2.6 Ghz CPU/NB 1.315v
NB voltage 1.108

gonna let this sit for a bit before i try anything


----------



## process

doesnt tram need to be bumped to 1.6v to run @ 2133?


----------



## soulwrath

i do not believe so ~ set voltage of it is 1.5v or am i wrong? o.o

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance-pro-series-memory/vengeance-pro-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr3-dram-2133mhz-c11-memory-kit-cmy16gx3m2a2133c11r.html


----------



## process

have u changed teh frequency in bios to run at 2133 though?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope, I can too with my 990FXA-UD3.


Have to give ya that one. That's the one thing the CHV-Z doesn't have that I'm jealous of.
I wouldn't be able to run MC servers and game on 4c/4m anyway.
I wouldn't pair a bulldozer with a board that can't one core per module.


----------



## d1nky

fresh new prime95 build out, I know most would be interested.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2977931&postcount=28


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> have u changed teh frequency in bios to run at 2133 though?


yes


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> yes


You do need more voltage for RAM to be stable @ 2133, I would try 1.55 and if that doesn't work 1.6. It could be the root cause of your instability. I should have noticed last night but I was getting tired.


----------



## soulwrath

But i am stable @ 1.5v ~ ran prime for about 9 hours before i got up lol.... i mean how else can i check besides memtest?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> But i am stable @ 1.5v ~ ran prime for about 9 hours before i got up lol.... i mean how else can i check besides memtest?


IBT avx on max.
Run aida64 a lot and see if you get inconsistent speed reports.


----------



## soulwrath

IBT on MAX? lol...


----------



## dallas1990

I ran prime95 IBT and OCCT for 8 hours each. Just for that reason. Temps were 2* difference but volts and speed was almost constant. So I know its very "stable"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> IBT on MAX? lol...


ibt avx on max would test the ram


----------



## soulwrath

well i just tested it, 1.5v runs, 1.55/1.6 freezes


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> well i just tested it, 1.5v runs, 1.55/1.6 freezes


Well if it's stable now then that's a good thing. Make a sig rig so the folks in here can get a better look at what you have and make more informed suggestions. Knowing what RAM you had would have helped.

Edit: sorry about that I missing that link. My fault. A sig rig would still be helpful.


----------



## soulwrath

ahha sorry updated


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ahha sorry updated


Nice rig bud, is the Extreme 9 doing good for you? Easy to overclock? I put together an APU with an Asrock and the bios/UEFI is goofy.


----------



## KnownDragon

My 990x4 does good although the highest I could get out of a 8320 was 5.3 with custom cooling.

If anyone wants to guess I am about to see how far I can push the 990x4 with an 8320 on a antech 620 cooler. Anyone want to guess what highest freq will be at safe temps?


----------



## soulwrath

UEFI is definitely weird especially the ENTIRE LLC crap its not bad overall though


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> UEFI is definitely weird especially the ENTIRE LLC crap its not bad overall though


The llc on yours does it say to leave at half? I just disabled mine to overclock.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> My 990x4 does good although the highest I could get out of a 8320 was 5.3 with custom cooling.
> 
> If anyone wants to guess I am about to see how far I can push the 990x4 with an 8320 on a antech 620 cooler. Anyone want to guess what highest freq will be at safe temps?


4.66


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> The llc on yours does it say to leave at half? I just disabled mine to overclock.


set mine @ 75% for OC 100% for non-overclock

the spiking for disabled is just too much... it goes from 1.315 -> 1.54 was ridiculous esp when it was set on stock.. 75 plays around in the middle

also thinking of inc my NB Frequency from 2200-> 2400 considering it but im going to OC my chip a bit more LOLOL... i initially had my chip clocked at 4.4 since i got it. Now that i broke it in kind of after a month, going hardcore clocking. BE BACK after x30 IBT, AIDA64 Stability + PRIME94 or 4.8/4.9


----------



## KnownDragon

62c is max temp for the 8320 anyone know off hand?


----------



## BountyN

Só guys...
The normal temps for the 8530 stock speeds should be like 40C. Playing(not that eavy stuff) I havre a 670 PE OC SLi) should go for 55?!

Im with a ThermalRight True Spirit 90 cooler... Crosshair V Formula Z and 2 intakes and 3 exhaust.
Should that be OK?


----------



## soulwrath

so let me ask you guys, why do i get a lower score with a higher clock??? http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/624788/fs/856522

is it because the first test is with turbo and the tweaking of FSB? were the 2nd one is just the multiplier?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so let me ask you guys, why do i get a lower score with a higher clock??? http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/624788/fs/856522
> 
> is it because the first test is with turbo and the tweaking of FSB? were the 2nd one is just the multiplier?


I believe you are right with the fsb causing a higher score. It overclocks the ram at the same time causing higher score. A lot of these guys do a multi/fsb overclock to get the best scores.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyN*
> 
> Só guys...
> The normal temps for the 8530 stock speeds should be like 40C. Playing(not that eavy stuff) I havre a 670 PE OC SLi) should go for 55?!
> 
> Im with a ThermalRight True Spirit 90 cooler... Crosshair V Formula Z and 2 intakes and 3 exhaust.
> Should that be OK?


I would think 55 is plenty cool I would stay under 60c to play it safe.


----------



## soulwrath

Ahha all the top scores with that setup is me lmao... guess I should do mix of fsb and multi


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would think 55 is plenty cool I would stay under 60c to play it safe.


Under 60c for socket or core temp?


----------



## BountyN

Hmmm I dunno im a bit of a noob. Hahah.
But I measure it with a tool from Asus and AIDA64


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Under 60c for socket or core temp?


core temp 62c max


----------



## hurricane28

Hey dudes i was looking at some methods of get some better cooling of the FX-8350 and i come up with this:






looks like a good idea to me.

Feel free to let me know what you think of that and pls explain why you agree or disagree









Oh en skip it to 0:30 to save you the horrible intro


----------



## soulwrath

ahha tried the FSB.... things didnt change that much besides the physx score

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/859275/fs/853171


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dudes i was looking at some methods of get some better cooling of the FX-8350 and i come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good idea to me.
> 
> Feel free to let me know what you think of that and pls explain why you agree or disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh en skip it to 0:30 to save you the horrible intro


That's not a Vishera, they are soldered there is not a lot to be gained from what I am told http://www.overclock.net/t/1320130/fx-8350-vishera-delidded


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dudes i was looking at some methods of get some better cooling of the FX-8350 and i come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good idea to me.
> 
> Feel free to let me know what you think of that and pls explain why you agree or disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh en skip it to 0:30 to save you the horrible intro


So you live? Delidding is only a viable solution when the TIM used in the processor is a paste and the space between the chip and heat spreader is too thick.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dudes i was looking at some methods of get some better cooling of the FX-8350 and i come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good idea to me.
> 
> Feel free to let me know what you think of that and pls explain why you agree or disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh en skip it to 0:30 to save you the horrible intro


sempron circa 2001/2002 lol that is an old chip.. I think I have one..

I think that was still a 32 bit chip too lol lol


----------



## darkelixa

My amd 8350 and sabertooth arrived this morning, just have to wait till tonight now to install


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ahha tried the FSB.... things didnt change that much besides the physx score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/859275/fs/853171


Physics is all PSU, it should change with better clocks.

I have an all FSB clock @ 240 and I am here with the Physics.


Of course with only 1 GPU the overall score doesn't look like yours.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> My amd 8350 and sabertooth arrived this morning, just have to wait till tonight now to install


Much fun.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> My amd 8350 and sabertooth arrived this morning, just have to wait till tonight now to install


Grats!!!

I have only had mine for a few weeks, but they both are solid/outstanding performers...

Enjoy


----------



## Doba

Just upgraded my 965be oc 4.0 to this FX 8350.. Gonna read through some more and hopefully figure out what OC i want to settle at


----------



## darkelixa

What are safe temps I should be looking for when I install my amd 8350, is 61 degrees the max it should be in prime 95


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> What are safe temps I should be looking for when I install my amd 8350, is 61 degrees the max it should be in prime 95


62C _core_ temp.

Frankly, none of us have actually killed our chips with brief bursts of 1.65v+ and 75C+, but 62C is still the "limit"


----------



## darkelixa

So core temp is which one on the hwinfo program


----------



## KyadCK

"CPU 0"


----------



## darkelixa

Will post some screenshots and pics later on tonight, almost time to start the building


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Will post some screenshots and pics later on tonight, almost time to start the building


Have fun


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> So you live? Delidding is only a viable solution when the TIM used in the processor is a paste and the space between the chip and heat spreader is too thick.


Yes i live









i was looking for a efficient way to cool this hot heads and i come up with this and thought maybe this was possible with the FX chips as well but i guess its a no go


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was looking for a efficient way to cool this hot heads and i come up with this and thought maybe this was possible with the FX chips as well but i guess its a no go


Thinking is always good.









But it was done before. And these chips IHS's are soldered. So it's a no go indeed.

How hot is it? What cooling are you using?
Some guys apply a fan to the back of the motherboard to cool the back of the socket. That can shave of 5-10c in the best case scenario.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sempron circa 2001/2002 lol that is an old chip.. I think I have one..
> 
> I think that was still a 32 bit chip too lol lol


Yes you are right that's an very old chip and i was thinking this is possible with the FX chips as well but since they soldered these bad boys its a no go sadly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thinking is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was done before. And these chips IHS's are soldered. So it's a no go indeed.
> 
> How hot is it? What cooling are you using?
> Some guys apply a fan to the back of the motherboard to cool the back of the socket. That can shave of 5-10c in the best case scenario.


Yes sometimes i use my brains for creative stuff









I have h100i and it cools great to be honest and for benching i can go all the way to 5ghz but not for 24/7.

The VRM on my board get pretty hot and i placed a 120mm fan on my GPU blowing on it but to my surprise it does not do a thing and the temp does not drop not even by 1c.

I noticed that my case Corsair obsidian 650D has an very bad airflow because when i open the window while i am benching the temp's drop at max 5c, and i have this fan http://www.highflow.nl/fans/ventilatoren/bitfenix-fans/bitfenix-spectre-pro-200mm-fan-blue-led-black.html as intake and one 120mm Cooler master sickleflow as exhaust so the fans are not the problem.

Its the mesh at the intake in the front that is very restrictive but when i pull it off all the dust come inside my case so i am looking for the best way to cool my system.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes sometimes i use my brains for creative stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have h100i and it cools great to be honest and for benching i can go all the way to 5ghz but not for 24/7.
> 
> The VRM on my board get pretty hot and i placed a 120mm fan on my GPU blowing on it but to my surprise it does not do a thing and the temp does not drop not even by 1c.
> 
> I noticed that my case Corsair obsidian 650D has an very bad airflow because when i open the window while i am benching the temp's drop at max 5c, and i have this fan http://www.highflow.nl/fans/ventilatoren/bitfenix-fans/bitfenix-spectre-pro-200mm-fan-blue-led-black.html as intake and one 120mm Cooler master sickleflow as exhaust so the fans are not the problem.
> 
> Its the mesh at the intake in the front that is very restrictive but when i pull it off all the dust come inside my case so i am looking for the best way to cool my system.


I also have the 650d.
To increase the airflow you can cut out the mesh that is in front of the fans.

Look what I did to mine:
The front fan.

The top(where my h100 is as intake).

I even did the rear exhaust







.


It helps to improve the airflow and reduce the noise at the same time. The front mesh just makes this irritating humming sound.

To cool the vrm, cpu and nb better I made an extra intake fan on the right side panel.



Put an filter on it which i can take of easily to clean it. It goes over the plastic on this picture


Maybe this is some nice food for your creative brean


----------



## hurricane28

I have my fans connected to my fan controller and the funny part is is that when i set the intake fan to its max speed my fan controller says its at 840rpm but when i click off the mesh fan filter at the front it spins at 750 but i can feel on the inside of the case that it moves a lot more air.

So my conclusion is that the front mesh fan filter thing is the restrictive factor here and cutting out the mesh that make the terrible wining noise is not make an significant improvement in temps.

I am glad it worked for you but to be honest i do not want to cut in my case to get better airflow because i like the aesthetics of it and if the airflow is not good i thinking about selling this case and buy a new one









If i can get a nice deal to get an bigger case like the obsidian 800/900D that has way better flow and more fan mount options i would go for it.

nice job anyway man and thanks for the reply


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes sometimes i use my brains for creative stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have h100i and it cools great to be honest and for benching i can go all the way to 5ghz but not for 24/7.
> 
> The VRM on my board get pretty hot and i placed a 120mm fan on my GPU blowing on it but to my surprise it does not do a thing and the temp does not drop not even by 1c.
> 
> I noticed that my case Corsair obsidian 650D has an very bad airflow because when i open the window while i am benching the temp's drop at max 5c, and i have this fan http://www.highflow.nl/fans/ventilatoren/bitfenix-fans/bitfenix-spectre-pro-200mm-fan-blue-led-black.html as intake and one 120mm Cooler master sickleflow as exhaust so the fans are not the problem.
> 
> Its the mesh at the intake in the front that is very restrictive but when i pull it off all the dust come inside my case so i am looking for the best way to cool my system.


question, your front fan is intake, your radiator on top is intake too? and your back fan is your exhaust right?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dudes i was looking at some methods of get some better cooling of the FX-8350 and i come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good idea to me.
> 
> Feel free to let me know what you think of that and pls explain why you agree or disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh en skip it to 0:30 to save you the horrible intro


so you want to delid an FX chip????

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

FYI the 800D has pretty poor airflow, reported by users and the 900D isn't far off. and airflow isn't limited by the case but the management of it - poor fan arrangement etc

if you want better cooling why don't you buy better cooling.........


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have my fans connected to my fan controller and the funny part is is that when i set the intake fan to its max speed my fan controller says its at 840rpm but when i click off the mesh fan filter at the front it spins at 750 but i can feel on the inside of the case that it moves a lot more air.
> 
> So my conclusion is that the front mesh fan filter thing is the restrictive factor here and cutting out the mesh that make the terrible wining noise is not make an significant improvement in temps.
> 
> I am glad it worked for you but to be honest i do not want to cut in my case to get better airflow because i like the aesthetics of it and if the airflow is not good i thinking about selling this case and buy a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i can get a nice deal to get an bigger case like the obsidian 800/900D that has way better flow and more fan mount options i would go for it.
> 
> nice job anyway man and thanks for the reply


Just mod the case if you want more options to place fans. 650D is very mod friendly.
And you can always go with an DemciFlex filter instead of the darn mesh on the front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> so you want to delid an FX chip????
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
> 
> FYI the 800D has pretty poor airflow, reported by users and the 900D isn't far off. and airflow isn't limited by the case but the management of it - poor fan arrangement etc
> 
> if you want better cooling why don't you buy better cooling.........


So true.

Just buy decent rads and mount them externally. What airflow? It's all in open air.


----------



## soulwrath

I have AMAZING AIRFLOW on the 800D. My radiator set on the top is intake, with another fan so thats 3 fans intaking air, the EXHAUST fan is a ULTA KAZZE that is able to move out all the hot air within the case, my temps for my CPU @ 4.8 GHZ @ 1.4625V sits @ 22C while idle


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I have AMAZING AIRFLOW on the 800D. My radiator set on the top is intake, with another fan so thats 3 fans intaking air, the EXHAUST fan is a ULTA KAZZE that is able to move out all the hot air within the case, my temps for my CPU @ 4.8 GHZ @ 1.4625V sits @ 22C while idle


prob not... cpu temp sensors in the 8350 are not accurate until hitting high temps


----------



## soulwrath

cold air flows in, cold air is exhausted ~ using 4 other prgms including cpu-z so good enough


----------



## Kannas

just a quick question; will replacing the stock fans of corsair h80i with the other fans that have high rpm and cfm help in decreasing temps?

coz i noticed when i run fans at quiet mode the temps are 4-6 C higher than running them at max speeds.


----------



## soulwrath

your running quiet mode - so your current fans arent running at full potential


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> question, your front fan is intake, your radiator on top is intake too? and your back fan is your exhaust right?


My front fan is indeed intake fan my radiator is in push/pull config and the back fan is exhaust yes.

Maybe i go with bigger case with more fan mount options or maybe i get with better cooling or maybe both


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> just a quick question; will replacing the stock fans of corsair h80i with the other fans that have high rpm and cfm help in decreasing temps?
> 
> coz i noticed when i run fans at quiet mode the temps are 4-6 C higher than running them at max speeds.


When putting fans on radiators you want high static pressure.
You can have fans push 100+ cf/m that actually push less air through the radiator then 60 cf/m fans with high static pressure.

If you are looking to upgrade the fans I can advice you these.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> When putting fans on radiators you want high static pressure.
> You can have fans push 100+ cf/m that actually push less air through the radiator then 60 cf/m fans with high static pressure.
> 
> If you are looking to upgrade the fans I can advice you these.


^This

I had some fans that pushed 80CFM but had low static pressure which resulted in poor performance from my radiator . When buying fans for a radiator minimum static pressure i would consider is 2.0mH20. My front rad fans are are rated upto 3.04mH20 and my top rad fans are rated 2.29mH20.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> ^This
> 
> I had some fans that pushed 80CFM but had low static pressure which resulted in poor performance from my radiator . When buying fans for a radiator minimum static pressure i would consider is 2.0mH20. My front rad fans are are rated upto 3.04mH20 and my top rad fans are rated 2.29mH20.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> just a quick question; will replacing the stock fans of corsair h80i with the other fans that have high rpm and cfm help in decreasing temps?
> 
> coz i noticed when i run fans at quiet mode the temps are 4-6 C higher than running them at max speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> just a quick question; will replacing the stock fans of corsair h80i with the other fans that have high rpm and cfm help in decreasing temps?
> 
> coz i noticed when i run fans at quiet mode the temps are 4-6 C higher than running them at max speeds.


I keep my H100i on balanced and when benching I go to performance. For me and a lot of other folks I believe the GT AP 15's are still the best performing fans but the Corsairs I have do well also. Noise, static pressure and airflow the GT AP 15's rate the highest I have seen. I m actually going to try this cooler on my latest APU build and I might just throw it in my main rig to see how it compares to the H100i.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220064


----------



## Kannas

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-001&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3

how about these??


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I keep my H100i on balanced and when benching I go to performance. For me and a lot of other folks I believe the GT AP 15's are still the best performing fans but the Corsairs I have do well also. Noise, static pressure and airflow the GT AP 15's rate the highest I have seen. I m actually going to try this cooler on my latest APU build and I might just throw it in my main rig to see how it compares to the H100i.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220064


I have a A10-6800K with a Hyper 212+ Push/Pull and I have taken it to 5.03GHz with no problems so I think that tundra would perform nicely


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-001&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3
> 
> how about these??


They perform amazing but God $30 a piece is to step for me. I rather get 2x Corsair SP120s for $27.99


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> They perform amazing but God $30 a piece is to step for me. I rather get 2x Corsair SP120s for $27.99


i can go for these fans to get most out of my cooler and cpu right now...

so what you guys suggest, they good to bring down temps at least by 3-4 C?


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> i can go for these fans to get most out of my cooler and cpu right now...
> 
> so what you guys suggest, they good to bring down temps at least by 3-4 C?


The fans that come with h80i are based on SP120, so that wouldn't be great upgrade??


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> The fans that come with h80i are based on SP120, so that wouldn't be great upgrade??


You will be looking at about the same performance. But with much less noise.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You will be looking at about the same performance. But with much less noise.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


what do you suggest about the fans with 240 cfm?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-001&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3
> 
> how about these??


Those monsters are pulling 27.45 max. air pressure.

What would be considered a good air pressure when talking about fans?

I'm using 5 of these Delta's on 2 radiators and they pull pretty good at 13.21 Max. Air Pressure, but nothing like the ones above...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html

I would like to know what the Max. Air Pressure is on the Scythe Gentle Typhoon D1225C12B5AP-15...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-001&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3
> 
> how about these??


whaaaat .. huuuuhhh ... whhhaaat...

errr thats what itd be like with then jet engines 50+ dba ouch and the price..

just use what you have not on quiet mode.. max change would only be 1-2c..

those would be great for a really thick rad though..


----------



## d1nky

those fans are overpriced and unless using a 40+fpi 70mm rad are pointless!


----------



## hurricane28

If i would buy an custom loop i would go with a less dense radiator so i do not have to have high static pressure fans on it to perform good









sadly the Corsair H100/H100I has a dense radiator so for it to perform any better than high performance air cooling you need very high static pressure fans, that is why the standard fans that comes with it has 4mm/H20 static pressure and i run them in push/pull


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have a A10-6800K with a Hyper 212+ Push/Pull and I have taken it to 5.03GHz with no problems so I think that tundra would perform nicely


Excellent, thanx.


----------



## hurricane28

I would like to go with the EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 280 with some nice quiet fans


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-213-001&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3
> 
> how about these??


If it's possible to have overkill fans on a radiator these would be it. Not only that you would have to build a soundproof box to put your PC in so you could hear yourself think. The reason so many recommend the GT AP 15's is because as far as airflow, static pressure, noise and price they seem to be the best of all worlds. I use SP120 performance PWM's on my H100i and they work great for me but if I was going to build a loop for 5.0Ghz plus overclocking I would cover it in AP 15's.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Excellent, thanx.


Your welcome


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> those fans are overpriced and unless using a 40+fpi 70mm rad are pointless!


My front Rad is 65mm & 14 FPI and the top is 35mm & 9 FPI


----------



## MrSkim

Yep, second 8320 came in and still isn't stable at 4Ghz.

Same batch from the first too, with the s/n starting of 9p59175d30.

What's worse is that both were delivered from Amazon and was used.
Previous owners didn't do a good job of cleaning the paste.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dudes i was looking at some methods of get some better cooling of the FX-8350 and i come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good idea to me.
> 
> Feel free to let me know what you think of that and pls explain why you agree or disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh en skip it to 0:30 to save you the horrible intro


Nice to hear from you after such a long absence.


----------



## chughes13x

Anyone think they could give me a hand?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426466/dead-8320-or-bad-motherboard-socket/10#post_20797545


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> Anyone think they could give me a hand?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1426466/dead-8320-or-bad-motherboard-socket/10#post_20797545












Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.


me either


----------



## kcskcw

GET IT yo.....









http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904561&CatId=7339

199-30 = $169

spend 30 on aftermarket cooling, and be happy


----------



## soulwrath

Ahha very nice. Thinking of getting a new heat sink. Aka thinking of koolance exos 2.5 might just get it to hook up also with my GPU. Also what do you guys think is safe voltage ? 1.55?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> GET IT yo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904561&CatId=7339
> 
> 199-30 = $169
> 
> spend 30 on aftermarket cooling, and be happy


dude thanks for the link. Jumping on this


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Ahha very nice. Thinking of getting a new heat sink. Aka thinking of koolance exos 2.5 might just get it to hook up also with my GPU. Also what do you guys think is safe voltage ? 1.55?


1.55. Buuut as long as temps are good you can hit higher.. ive pushed 1.7v with no issues and run 1.64v dailey


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 1.55. Buuut as long as temps are good you can hit higher.. ive pushed 1.7v with no issues and run 1.64v dailey


same for me. I've pushed above 1.6v with no problems


----------



## soulwrath

What motherboard?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Im on saberkitty


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> What motherboard?


ASUS M5A97 EVO


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe i go with bigger case with more fan mount options or maybe i get with better cooling or maybe both


If a bigger case with a ton of fan/WCing options is what you're after take a look at *this*


----------



## soulwrath

Ahhh how hot is your nb or in hwmonitor systin and what is your clock speed for 1.64voltage o.o


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Rofl read on some forums that 1.3 was a fine voltage for this mobo and seeing as I have had this setup running stressful prgms for about a month I inc it. Thinking of inc the frequency of nb but not sure to what.


it is fine, but cpu/nb add some of the most heat to the cpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Well i cant oc my nb, cause in this ****ty bios even that it is a gigabyte ud5 i cant change nb volt so i have to be satiesfied at 2400nb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you run 2600mhz and its nice, a bit overclocked but still enuff for your setup to be stable! Have you tried to go higher to like maybe 2800mhz? Just have active cooling on the nb? Or maybe you have? I put a 60mm i think it was fan over my nb and it keeps cool. I didnt have any heat issues before i put the fan over it but better safe then sorry. im gonna go google and see if i can find a waterblock for my nb on google!


i have a ud7 and i can i dont know why you cant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> RELPACE YOUR PSU!!! 10 volts is no where near 12volts. My fiancées computer was running @ 11.2volts I think anfd it ran hot and did random strange things. Put a new PSU in, NO MORE PROBLEMS.


monitoring programs are notorious to have bad power readings. get a mutli meter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope, I can too with my 990FXA-UD3.


and my 990fx ud7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Since you are the GPU aficionado riddle me this. I have a GPU that takes 2 x 6 pin connectors and my PSU has 2 cables with 2 x 6+2 connectors. Is t better to use 1 cable and the 2 connectors from it or 2 cables and use 1 connector from each?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hay thanks, no my PSU is the Seasonic SS660Xp2 platinum. Just 1 rail.


then no it wont help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> just a quick question; will replacing the stock fans of corsair h80i with the other fans that have high rpm and cfm help in decreasing temps?
> 
> coz i noticed when i run fans at quiet mode the temps are 4-6 C higher than running them at max speeds.


Static pressure not cfm


----------



## soulwrath

forget 8350 fx max core temp should be 62 C right? shoot thinking about either a) swapping out the current fans on the radiator for x4 SP 120 fans from Corsair for Push/Pull configuration or buying a new watercooling setup what to do?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> forget 8350 fx max core temp should be 62 C right? shoot thinking about either a) swapping out the current fans on the radiator for x4 SP 120 fans from Corsair for Push/Pull configuration or buying a new watercooling setup what to do?


I'm pretty sure AMD came out and said it was 70C, I don't remember where I remember reading that, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'm pretty sure AMD came out and said it was 70C, I don't remember where I remember reading that, so I could be wrong.


I believe this is true as my CPU doesn't throttle until 69-70c


----------



## By-Tor

Anyone able to score over 9 in Cinebench with a 8350?

This was at 5.1ghz on 1.52v with the temps up to 66c. Didn't feel like pushing anymore tonight.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/880Cinebench_zpsb742f53a.jpg.html


----------



## cssorkinman

yes
http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Have you done the unlock for core and memory in MSI afterburner? You could get higher on your memory for sure.
> 
> Short version:
> If you have MSI Afterburner right click on the icon/shortcut and select properties from the menu.
> 
> On the shortcut menu add at the end of the "target" line */xcl* (put a space before /xcl part) and click apply then ok.
> 
> Now double click the icon to start MSI afterburner. It will take a few seconds so be patient, but then a popup window will appear that tells you OC limits have been extended and you need to reboot.
> 
> Before you reboot and to save your self trouble, go back in ie: right click MSI icon and erase the */xcl*. Then reboot. viola you now have higher limits.
> 
> ALSO you could create a second MSI Afterburner Icon with the /xcl part and use it after each AMD update (you will need to each time you update your drivers from AMD Catalyst) so you don't have to worry about remembering the /xcl part nor having to go back and erase it each time.
> 
> This can all be found here http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


Thanks! +rep


----------



## diggiddi

How does the heat output of an 8320 compare to a 965 be stock and oc, since they both 125 tdp would it be equal?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yes
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points


Very nice... Not sure I want to pump that much voltage into mine...

Thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Very nice... Not sure I want to pump that much voltage into mine...
> 
> Thanks


this is overclock.net


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> this is overclock.net


Yes it is, but not burn it to the ground.com


----------



## cssorkinman

Non-llc board , loaded voltage was only 1.612V


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yes it is, but not burn it to the ground.com


Hehe.. that comment comes in stride with with cooling


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How does the heat output of an 8320 compare to a 965 be stock and oc, since they both 125 tdp would it be equal?


phenom ii at 4.0 is about the same as fx at 4.8 i would say. based on my experience


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> phenom ii at 4.0 is about the same as fx at 4.8 i would say. based on my experience


imo 4.6 to 4.7 the added cores make a huge difference temp wise


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hehe.. that comment comes in stride with with cooling


----------



## MrSkim

Should I just refund my 8320 ($145) to get a 8350 for $170?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Should I just refund my 8320 ($145) to get a 8350 for $170?


What is your batch and VID on the 8320?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> phenom ii at 4.0 is about the same as fx at 4.8 i would say. based on my experience


Thanks +rep to you and fears ashes, cos I'm debating on either the 8320 or 6300 and my 620 push/pull has to be up to task


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> phenom ii at 4.0 is about the same as fx at 4.8 i would say. based on my experience
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +rep cos I'm debating on either the 8320 or 6300 and my 620 push/pull has to be up to task
Click to expand...

A Kuhler 620 push/pull is probably good for about 4.6 on an 8350.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A Kuhler 620 push/pull is probably good for about 4.6 on an 8350.


^this


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A Kuhler 620 push/pull is probably good for about 4.6 on an 8350.


So its 4.6 on 8 core and 4.8 on 6 core
Grab yourself a virtual rep ,thx


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is your batch and VID on the 8320?


How do I find out?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> How do I find out?


aida64 has that so does core temp.. but you need to read it at stock


----------



## Deadboy90

So I just finished playing Bioshock Infinite. God do I need some industrial strength aspirin.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I just finished playing Bioshock Infinite. God do I need some industrial strength aspirin.


Crazy good game though....


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> aida64 has that so does core temp.. but you need to read it at stock


Got a pic to show me how to look for batch and vid?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Got a pic to show me how to look for batch and vid?


not atm moment

but here is coretemp http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

at the bottm you will see vid


----------



## MrSkim

VID is 0.9 to 1.4
CPUID is 0x600F20


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> VID is 0.9 to 1.4
> CPUID is 0x600F20


do that with c6 and apm off and turn off turbo


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do that with c6 and apm off and turn off turbo


I followed ComputerRestore's Guide and it's not stable at 4.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> I followed ComputerRestore's Guide and it's not stable at 4.


I meant at stock for being an 8320


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do that with c6 and apm off and turn off turbo


VID: 1.35
CPUID 0x600F20


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> VID: 1.35
> CPUID 0x600F20


What volts are you trying to use for 4ghz?

Its not a bad vid my 8350 is 1.375 so its a bit better


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What volts are you trying to use for 4ghz?
> 
> Its not a bad vid my 8350 is 1.375 so its a bit better


1.25v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What volts are you trying to use for 4ghz?
> 
> Its not a bad vid my 8350 is 1.375 so its a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v
Click to expand...

Yyyaaaa....

No 8320 will run 4Ghz at 1.25v.


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yyyaaaa....
> 
> No 8320 will run 4Ghz at 1.25v.


Well the guide said 1.25 - 1.3, so i went for the safe side.
How high should I push it?

I know 1.3v is cautious for gpu, but what about cpu?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Well the guide said 1.25 - 1.3, so i went for the safe side.
> How high should I push it?
> 
> I know 1.3v is cautious for gpu, but what about cpu?


up to 1.4 is stock 8350


----------



## MrSkim

But how will increasing voltage decrease cpu OC temp?

since it kept reaching 62C pretty fast at 1.25v on 4ghz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Should I just refund my 8320 ($145) to get a 8350 for $170?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> But how will increasing voltage decrease cpu OC temp?
> 
> since it kept reaching 62C pretty fast at 1.25v on 4ghz.


that means the 8350 would not do that much better.. you want to clock higher.. then get better cooling

but you should be getting better temps.. up with the 212 although not by much..

short answer get a real highend air cooler or minimum h100

Long answer your seating is loose or you do not have the tim spread correctly and have air pockets


----------



## hurricane28

Yep F3ERS 2 ASH3S is right.

But i must emit i did get much better temps with my 212EVO in push/pull, i was able to OC it to 4.4 with 1.4 volts so my guess is that you use or to much TIM or like FEARS said you have air pockets.

So my suggestion is to remove the heat sink and clean CPU and heat sink with some rubbing alcohol, than apply a little pea of TIM in the middle of the CPU than mount the heat sink on it (it will spread the TIM for you) and make sure you have the heat sink mounted correctly and make sure you have tighten the screws enough, i had the same problem with that cooler and it was that i did not tighten the screws enough.

Good luck and let us know how that works for ya


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Anyone able to score over 9 in Cinebench with a 8350?
> 
> This was at 5.1ghz on 1.52v with the temps up to 66c. Didn't feel like pushing anymore tonight.
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/880Cinebench_zpsb742f53a.jpg.html


im trying to hit 9.60 on cinebench, I had 9.33 and that got beat by a good bencher with 9.57 little higher clock and tweaked

I keep hitting between 9.33-9.45 which absolutely sucks.

the volts needed even this mobo cant handle and trips vrm ocp all the time.

but a 9.00 should be doable with 5ghz, just eliminate all processes running explorer.exe etc

tweak the ram, drop TRC and TRAS low and bench


----------



## Kannas

ipa70percent.jpg 1518k .jpg file


is that good enough for cleaning TIM? 70% ipa v/v


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> ipa70percent.jpg 1518k .jpg file
> 
> 
> is that good enough for cleaning TIM? 70% ipa v/v


I wouldn't use it. You better use 96% isopropyl.

The 70% leaves too much residue. It says it.. its 70% alcohol.


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I wouldn't use it. You better use 96% isopropyl.
> 
> The 70% leaves too much residue. It says it.. its 70% alcohol.


i cant find any thing better than this...









should i just use my saliva







???


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I just use dry toilettpaper when cleaning my cpu from tim. I have tried with alcohol as well and theres no difference in temps.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I just use dry toilettpaper when cleaning my cpu from tim. I have tried with alcohol as well and theres no difference in temps.


LOL that is on you man









But clean it with alcohol is better because when you don't you can have some old residue from the older TIM and that can cause that some TIM perform badly, so my suggestion is when apply new TIM always clean with alcohol.


----------



## soulwrath

Alright guys when i get back from my little trip gonna hop on the rig and see how high I can clock this damn chip til it hits 65 C, not sure how high I want to have the SYSTIN @ maybe 60C itself. Will probably set everything on auto besides the DRAM gonna hope this is a decent chip although I have seen some people hit 5.0 GHZ with just 1.3V which is effing amazing... They found their golden egg


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Alright guys when i get back from my little trip gonna hop on the rig and see how high I can clock this damn chip til it hits 65 C, not sure how high I want to have the SYSTIN @ maybe 60C itself. Will probably set everything on auto besides the DRAM gonna hope this is a decent chip although I have seen some people hit 5.0 GHZ with just 1.3V which is effing amazing... They found their golden egg


that was only validation and barely had it. 1.3 for 5ghz is a joke


----------



## ihatelolcats

_*did somebody say 212 evo ?*_


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im trying to hit 9.60 on cinebench, I had 9.33 and that got beat by a good bencher with 9.57 little higher clock and tweaked
> 
> I keep hitting between 9.33-9.45 which absolutely sucks.
> 
> the volts needed even this mobo cant handle and trips vrm ocp all the time.
> 
> but a 9.00 should be doable with 5ghz, just eliminate all processes running explorer.exe etc
> 
> tweak the ram, drop TRC and TRAS low and bench


I tried running it at 5.3 w/1.55v earlier, but it just wouldn't take the OC. I'll try later and hope for better...

This 1600mhz memory is running great at 2440mhz.

From the screen below what could I change on the timings to help?

Thanks

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/samsung2449mhz_zps1a2ecd84.jpg.html


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep F3ERS 2 ASH3S is right.
> 
> But i must emit i did get much better temps with my 212EVO in push/pull, i was able to OC it to 4.4 with 1.4 volts so my guess is that you use or to much TIM or like FEARS said you have air pockets.
> 
> So my suggestion is to remove the heat sink and clean CPU and heat sink with some rubbing alcohol, than apply a little pea of TIM in the middle of the CPU than mount the heat sink on it (it will spread the TIM for you) and make sure you have the heat sink mounted correctly and make sure you have tighten the screws enough, i had the same problem with that cooler and it was that i did not tighten the screws enough.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how that works for ya


I also use to use a Hyper 212+ Push/Pull with my 8320 @4.4GHz @1.38v and temps never hit 60c unless running Prime95


----------



## Kannas

http://postimg.org/image/6si9mqe9j/

here's how my OC looks...

are the temps fine now?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6si9mqe9j/
> 
> here's how my OC looks...
> 
> are the temps fine now?


cpu & socket ok..cant see nb (t2)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I tried running it at 5.3 w/1.55v earlier, but it just wouldn't take the OC. I'll try later and hope for better...
> 
> This 1600mhz memory is running great at 2440mhz.
> 
> From the screen below what could I change on the timings to help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/samsung2449mhz_zps1a2ecd84.jpg.html


best bet is drop the fisrts 3 one by one.. if you get a not post the set it back

what voltage is your ram at?

Now its just fine tuning and increasing your performance


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yyyaaaa....
> 
> No 8320 will run 4Ghz at 1.25v.


Best I got was 1.275 at 4Ghz. with stock cooling.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> best bet is drop the fisrts 3 one by one.. if you get a not post the set it back
> 
> what voltage is your ram at?
> 
> Now its just fine tuning and increasing your performance


Couldn't get the timings down lower right now. Play with it later. The ram is running @ 2400mhz on 1.52v.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Samsung482400_zps115c7c5b.jpg.html


----------



## Noviets

Here's my Cinebench at 4960Mhz @ 1.440vCore
HT and NB both at 2687mhz


How's she looking?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I tried running it at 5.3 w/1.55v earlier, but it just wouldn't take the OC. I'll try later and hope for better...
> 
> This 1600mhz memory is running great at 2440mhz.
> 
> From the screen below what could I change on the timings to help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/samsung2449mhz_zps1a2ecd84.jpg.html


You can raise the voltage to see if you can get tighter timings.. whats your cpunb at?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Here's my Cinebench at 4960Mhz @ 1.440vCore
> HT and NB both at 2687mhz


lookin good


----------



## By-Tor

sorry


----------



## By-Tor

sorry multi post


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I tried tightening the timings up a little more, but it didn't like it at all. I'll play with it a little later tonight.
> 
> Have them running at 2400mhz on 1.5v.
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Samsung482400_zps115c7c5b.jpg.html


Why not? i have my RipjawsX running at 2400 with 1.65 volts at 11-11-11-33 timings









Works perfectly and very fast if i want to transfer large files like movies or music


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why not? i have my RipjawsX running at 2400 with 1.65 volts at 11-11-11-33 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works perfectly and very fast if i want to transfer large files like movies or music


Going to try later...


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Anyone running a 9370 or 9590 in here? I'm curious to see Cinebench numbers clock for clock


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why not? i have my RipjawsX running at 2400 with 1.65 volts at 11-11-11-33 timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works perfectly and very fast if i want to transfer large files like movies or music


his timings a slightly better he may get all 10s if he is at 1.65v he should notchange that 1st 10 to a 11


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Anyone running a 9370 or 9590 in here? I'm curious to see Cinebench numbers clock for clock


not in here there are couple threads that have them if I find them again ill link... but clock for clock they seem the same


----------



## By-Tor

Tried getting all 10's, but even at 1.65v it wouldn't boot. Tried changing one or both 11's to 10's, but it's a no go...


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> ^This
> 
> I had some fans that pushed 80CFM but had low static pressure which resulted in poor performance from my radiator . When buying fans for a radiator minimum static pressure i would consider is 2.0mH20. My front rad fans are are rated upto 3.04mH20 and my top rad fans are rated 2.29mH20.


Maximum Air Pressure : 27.48 mm H²O

Delta AFB1212GHE-CF00 120mm Case cooler

is the static pressure=max air pressure???


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I just use dry toilettpaper when cleaning my cpu from tim. I have tried with alcohol as well and theres no difference in temps.


Your joking right?

Firstly use a piece of coffee-filter, that is lint free... toilet paper is a no go.
And check it sometimes.. If you have made it clean with paper. Clean it with alcohol, you'd be amazed how much was left.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Tried getting all 10's, but even at 1.65v it wouldn't boot. Tried changing one or both 11's to 10's, but it's a no go...


well at least its decent timings for that speed

what are your ram options set to? Screenies would help to see if adjustments could be made in this case


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Tried getting all 10's, but even at 1.65v it wouldn't boot. Tried changing one or both 11's to 10's, but it's a no go...


Try everything on 11-11-11-35 or more with 1.65 volts or even more, most RAM can handle way more than 1.65 only make sure they run cool.

Try to loosen the other timings as well, when i set my RAM profile to 2400mhz and go to the advanced tab of my RAM settings i can see the timings loosened automatically.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Try everything on 11-11-11-35 or more with 1.65 volts or even more, most RAM can handle way more than 1.65 only make sure they run cool.
> 
> Try to loosen the other timings as well, when i set my RAM profile to 2400mhz and go to the advanced tab of my RAM settings i can see the timings loosened automatically.


why I thought he said it was stable and wanting to see if there could be any improvements

all your suggestion would do is slow it down

10 11 11 33 is faster... not by much but is


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Your joking right?
> 
> Firstly use a piece of coffee-filter, that is lint free... toilet paper is a no go.
> And check it sometimes.. If you have made it clean with paper. Clean it with alcohol, you'd be amazed how much was left.


Yep you are right.

I always use a cloth like an old shirt or something to clean LCD TV's with









For TIM i always use MX-4 and i love it because its not curing, spreads easily, they say it last longer than 8 years but i did not test this and it sounds kinda marketing to me but okay.

It gives me good temps, i did not try others tho but as far i as could read from reviews this is one of the best to go with


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well at least its decent timings for that speed


I'm happy with them, not bad for only paying $20 off of CL eh!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Try everything on 11-11-11-35 or more with 1.65 volts or even more, most RAM can handle way more than 1.65 only make sure they run cool.
> 
> Try to loosen the other timings as well, when i set my RAM profile to 2400mhz and go to the advanced tab of my RAM settings i can see the timings loosened automatically.


I played around with them for a bit at 1.65v, but nothing would fly and not going any higher on the voltage. Running 1600mhz stock Ram @ 2400mhz is a nice OC I think.

I'm looking to build a FM2+ rig once the APU's are released and this Ram is going to work great. I'd love to find 2 more sticks of this stuff, but hard to come by...

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_2258-2_zpsf98bb4cf.jpg.html


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> why I thought he said it was stable and wanting to see if there could be any improvements
> 
> all your suggestion would do is slow it down
> 
> 10 11 11 33 is faster... not by much but is


Oh okay my bad LOL i thought he was not stable









Yes 10 is faster than 11 obviously but you will not even notice only in benchmarks, i did some tests with my RAM this week and according to timings the only thing i noticed is from stock 8-9-9-24 to 11-11-11-33 is that windows felt much more snappy at stock but 2400mhz gives me an huge performance boost when i transfer large movies or other big stuff so it all comes about that what you really want.

You want snappy in windows and things pop up faster go with timings but if you want to transfer large amounts of data i would go for more mhz and in games you gain some extra FPS too


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm happy with them, not bad for only paying $20 off of CL eh!!
> I played around with them for a bit at 1.65v, but nothing would fly and not going any higher on the voltage. Running 1600mhz stock Ram @ 2400mhz is a nice OC I think.
> 
> I'm looking to build a FM2+ rig once the APU's are released and this Ram is going to work great. I'd love to find 2 more sticks of this stuff, but hard to come by...
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/IMG_2258-2_zpsf98bb4cf.jpg.html


Yep it certainly is man, my RAM is stock 1866 so good job









Is that the so called Samsung wonder RAM? and why going for an APU? and why 2 more sticks, does APU's support quad channel? I know FX chips support only dual channel.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep it certainly is man, my RAM is stock 1866 so good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the so called Samsung wonder RAM? and why going for an APU? and why 2 more sticks, does APU's support quad channel? I know FX chips support only dual channel.


From what I have read this is the so called wonder ram. I was able to get it in the mid 2500mhz range at 1.52v, but that's as far as I went.

I have been wanting to build a tiny rig on a iTX MB for sometime now and the Kaveri APU's seem to be worth waiting on. (I hope)... Not sure if they support quad and don't really need more than 8gb's for anything I do. But if it has 4 slots I would like to fill them with 4 of these...


----------



## neurotix

I have some of the Samsung Wonder Ram in my system.

2400mhz through the divider, 11-11-11-30-45, CR2 1.65v.

Wondering how people are getting CAS 10 timings on these at 2400mhz because my system becomes unstable when I do. Also can't seem to overclock them very much at all with Command Rate 1.

Here's my memory benchmark from AIDA64.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh okay my bad LOL i thought he was not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 10 is faster than 11 obviously but you will not even notice only in benchmarks, i did some tests with my RAM this week and according to timings the only thing i noticed is from stock 8-9-9-24 to 11-11-11-33 is that windows felt much more snappy at stock but 2400mhz gives me an huge performance boost when i transfer large movies or other big stuff so it all comes about that what you really want.
> 
> You want snappy in windows and things pop up faster go with timings but if you want to transfer large amounts of data i would go for more mhz and in games you gain some extra FPS too


yup but my cas 9 at 2400 makes everything faster.. but I run cas 8 2133 as my daily


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I have some of the Samsung Wonder Ram in my system.
> 
> 2400mhz through the divider, 11-11-11-30-45, CR2 1.65v.
> 
> Wondering how people are getting CAS 10 timings on these at 2400mhz because my system becomes unstable when I do. Also can't seem to overclock them very much at all with Command Rate 1.
> 
> Here's my memory benchmark from AIDA64.


Bahh,

Samy's magic ram @ 2k with tight timings is where its at...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> From what I have read this is the so called wonder ram. I was able to get it in the mid 2500mhz range at 1.52v, but that's as far as I went.
> 
> I have been wanting to build a tiny rig on a iTX MB for sometime now and the Kaveri APU's seem to be worth waiting on. (I hope)... Not sure if they support quad and don't really need more than 8gb's for anything I do. But if it has 4 slots I would like to fill them with 4 of these...


Ah okay that is nice, those Samsung RAM clocks well so Ive heard.

Well i don't know what you want to do with your APU but as for games its okay but do not expect to game like Crysis 3 at 1080p and get high FPS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yup but my cas 9 at 2400 makes everything faster.. but I run cas 8 2133 as my daily


you run 2400 at cas 9?? that's awesome man, Ive heard that Crucial Ballistex clocked well but cas 9 at 2400 is pretty impressive..

I never tried 2133 tho i might do that tomorrow maybe because i like the timing little tighter than this.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Bahh,
> 
> Samy's magic ram @ 2k with tight timings is where its at...


That's...amazing. I didn't think you could get that kind of RAM bandwidth out of Vishera. That looks like it might even rival an i7's memory controller.

Was this on some kind of extreme cooling like lini? What was the CPU-NB at?

I'm gonna have to try those settings myself.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Bahh,
> 
> Samy's magic ram @ 2k with tight timings is where its at...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's...amazing. I didn't think you could get that kind of RAM bandwidth out of Vishera. That looks like it might even rival an i7's memory controller.
> 
> Was this on some kind of extreme cooling like lini? What was the CPU-NB at?
> 
> I'm gonna have to try those settings myself.
Click to expand...

why is L3 latency so high? mine is only 6.7ns


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That's...amazing. I didn't think you could get that kind of RAM bandwidth out of Vishera. That looks like it might even rival an i7's memory controller.
> 
> Was this on some kind of extreme cooling like lini? What was the CPU-NB at?
> 
> I'm gonna have to try those settings myself.


I did benched mine too


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I also use to use a Hyper 212+ Push/Pull with my 8320 @4.4GHz @1.38v and temps never hit 60c unless running Prime95


But isn't prime the base for how stable it is?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I have some of the Samsung Wonder Ram in my system.
> 
> 2400mhz through the divider, 11-11-11-30-45, CR2 1.65v.
> 
> Wondering how people are getting CAS 10 timings on these at 2400mhz because my system becomes unstable when I do. Also can't seem to overclock them very much at all with Command Rate 1.
> 
> Here's my memory benchmark from AIDA64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahh,
> 
> Samy's magic ram @ 2k with tight timings is where its at...
Click to expand...

what is going on with this result? i cant believe it
here is mine with almost the same timings and everything


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what is going on with this result? i cant believe it
> here is mine with almost the same timings and everything


he is using the beta..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what is going on with this result? i cant believe it
> here is mine with almost the same timings and everything


I get lots of crazy results in memory benches when the processor is clocked at about 4 .8Ghz. I find it really odd that above it or below that clock the results are not bugged.


----------



## Mega Man

well i am suffering extreme disappointment with the ud7 i cant even get to 3k ht on it..... my CVFz could bench @ 3900 np

my video stutters horribly with the ud7 at anythign but stock... and even then in 3d11 i only get 24k.... on my CVFz i was getting 2900

about to get rid of this board pay the restock fee and stick to my CVFz


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> he is using the beta..


not using beta ... just the 3.0 version... 2.7 doesn't use the full bandwidth of the FX.


----------



## smartdroid

Those memory results are pretty impressive, specially memory read


----------



## vabeachboy0

My run with cpu/nb at 2600 HT at 2600


----------



## By-Tor

My run at 5ghz
2504mhz memory/NB
2817mhz HT link

Just downloaded the trial version...

Not sure if this is good or bad? First time using it...

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/cachemem_zps55b49509.png.html


----------



## vabeachboy0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My run at 5ghz
> 2504mhz memory/NB
> 2817mhz HT link
> 
> Just downloaded the trial version...
> 
> Not sure if this is good or bad? First time using it...
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/cachemem_zps55b49509.png.html






wow. what voltage you using with that speed and timings?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> 
> wow. what voltage you using with that speed and timings?


1.65 for that run

Running them 1.5v @ 2400mhz at same timings normally.

And to think these things are 1600mhz stock.... Crazy


----------



## ihatelolcats

o ok. yeah the new version made a big difference lol. thanks


----------



## soulwrath

Cant tell overall if your getting better performance with higher clocking


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> My run with cpu/nb at 2600 HT at 2600


Looks pretty close to mine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> not using beta ... just the 3.0 version... 2.7 doesn't use the full bandwidth of the FX.


my bad still different version


----------



## KnownDragon

@ f3ars 2 Ash3s you were right max overclock on the 8320 on a 620 was 4.6 but temps were to close for me backed it down to a 4.55 with core temps at 58 gonna give you a rep for being almost spot on.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> @ f3ars 2 Ash3s you were right max overclock on the 8320 on a 620 was 4.6 but temps were to close for me backed it down to a 4.55 with core temps at 58 gonna give you a rep for being almost spot on.


woot woot







thank you


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> @ f3ars 2 Ash3s you were right max overclock on the 8320 on a 620 was 4.6 but temps were to close for me backed it down to a 4.55 with core temps at 58 gonna give you a rep for being almost spot on.


On prime95?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well i am suffering extreme disappointment with the ud7 i cant even get to 3k ht on it..... my CVFz could bench @ 3900 np
> 
> my video stutters horribly with the ud7 at anythign but stock... and even then in 3d11 i only get 24k.... on my CVFz i was getting 2900
> 
> about to get rid of this board pay the restock fee and stick to my CVFz


that's is a bummer man,

I don't know how it works with the UD7 but when i want to run 3K HT i need to add some more volts and the same with CPUNB.

Are you sure you don't forget something? i mean this is an way other board than the Asus so maybe you are missing something?


----------



## d1nky

a lot of people are using different versions of AIDA64

the results wont be comparable.

v3.00.2500 would be the best for many (torrent that)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> a lot of people are using different versions of AIDA64
> 
> the results wont be comparable.
> 
> v3.00.2500 would be the best for many (torrent that)


True i use the v3.00.2584 and works like charm


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> On prime95?


No I didn't check temps during prime, Used the ibt at the beginning of thread which only uses 50% cpu load. I did use the Aida64 stress for hours. Also Wprime and some other stress test. I will give it a run under prime95 for you and let you know what happens. A lot can be controlled by a fan controller though.


----------



## neurotix

So I upgraded AIDA64 to 3.0 as suggested and my bandwidth in the cache test is much better. Better than "Samy's" posted a few pages back. Vishera seems to love high frequency with loose timings.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So I upgraded AIDA64 to 3.0 as suggested and my bandwidth in the cache test is much better. Better than "Samy's" posted a few pages back. Vishera seems to love high frequency with loose timings.


My rebuttle is meh...


----------



## neurotix

Better write and latency.

I'm not sure how much this really matters, because it's only this newer version of AIDA (BenchDLL 4) that shows this kind of bandwidth. The older one seems to be more accurate and closer to the bandwidth most review sites get. It is also closer to the values reported by Maxxmem. It seems Vishera has a better memory controller than Bulldozer, and slightly better than Thuban, but the bandwidth is still poor compared to Intel's QPI and triple channel RAM.

I'm not sure what has changed with AIDA64 but I don't think these values are accurate, unless someone with actual knowledge of these chips and BenchDLL can explain it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Better write and latency.
> 
> I'm not sure how much this really matters, because it's only this newer version of AIDA (BenchDLL 4) that shows this kind of bandwidth. The older one seems to be more accurate and closer to the bandwidth most review sites get. It is also closer to the values reported by Maxxmem. It seems Vishera has a better memory controller than Bulldozer, and slightly better than Thuban, but the bandwidth is still poor compared to Intel's QPI and triple channel RAM.
> 
> I'm not sure what has changed with AIDA64 but I don't think these values are accurate, unless someone with actual knowledge of these chips and BenchDLL can explain it.


if you match versions it doesnt matter..

I just wanted to show you my tight tmings match you high frequency


----------



## hurricane28




----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*


dont make post my cas 9 2400 lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> dont make post my cas 9 2400 lol


by all means plz do


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> by all means plz do


when I get home from 2ork in the am


----------



## hurricane28

Great, i am looking forward to it


----------



## Mega Man

haha an old friend is pushing me to get a 6core 2011 ....

on better news finnally got the ud7 working properly.... kind of ,,, have not been able to get my gskill to boot properly, but the ht is finally oced ...


----------



## soulwrath

argh cant figure it out... stable @ 1.3875 volts for a 4.8 OC on the 8350 chip... but soon as i try for a multiplier of 24.5 voltages go up to 1.52vs and its not stable and tells me to drop overclock LOL.... any suggestions?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> argh cant figure it out... stable @ 1.3875 volts for a 4.8 OC on the 8350 chip... but soon as i try for a multiplier of 24.5 voltages go up to 1.52vs and its not stable and tells me to drop overclock LOL.... any suggestions?


Welcome to the voltage wall


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha an old friend is pushing me to get a 6core 2011 ....
> 
> on better news finnally got the ud7 working properly.... kind of ,,, have not been able to get my gskill to boot properly, but the ht is finally oced ...


How much HT and did you add some volts?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well i am suffering extreme disappointment with the ud7 i cant even get to 3k ht on it..... my CVFz could bench @ 3900 np
> 
> my video stutters horribly with the ud7 at anythign but stock... and even then in 3d11 i only get 24k.... on my CVFz i was getting 2900
> 
> about to get rid of this board pay the restock fee and stick to my CVFz


That is not good news. I I just ordered a UD7 because my Swiftech H320 water block can't be mounted properly because of poor AMD bracket design by Swiftech. So you think the Giga quality has taken a slip?


----------



## hurricane28

Hey os2wiz, how you doing man?

Long time no see my friend.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome to the voltage wall


ahha what should i do then o.o


----------



## By-Tor

Where is everyone downloading the non-trial version of Aida64?

All I'm finding are the trial ones.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/cachemem_zps55b49509.png.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is not good news. I I just ordered a UD7 because my Swiftech H320 water block can't be mounted properly because of poor AMD bracket design by Swiftech. So you think the Giga quality has taken a slip?


you will be fine you dont need to up ht for 2 gpus

besides i think your making a mistake as i said in the other thread have you tryed running the pump the other way. someone mentioned switching the pump 180deg solved the problem on this board


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ahha what should i do then o.o


Watch your temps and add cpu volts if you want a higher OC. Both of my 8350's need 1.53 volts + to be stable at 5ghz, but every chip is different and some boards measure volts to the cpu differently.


----------



## soulwrath

was thinking @ this point mixing fsb - if it freezes was under the impression that it was dram timings (while stressed) or voltages but im sure its not.


----------



## chughes13x

Well, add me to the club!

Just got my 8320 and Sabertooth R 2.0 the other day at Micro Center.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900114

^ Not bad for stock voltage (1.392) & under a 212 EVO.


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> Well, add me to the club!
> 
> Just got my 8320 and Sabertooth R 2.0 the other day at Micro Center.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900114
> 
> ^ Not bad for stock voltage (1.392) & under a 212 EVO.


Under Prime?


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, im talking to a guy who wants to disable a module on his 6300 to get better OC's and thus, better game performance. His thinking is "Less cores, less heat, more OC." Im not sure it will work that well but I have to admit it kinda makes sense, what do ya'll think?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, im talking to a guy who wants to disable a module on his 6300 to get better OC's and thus, better game performance. His thinking is "Less cores, less heat, more OC." Im not sure it will work that well but I have to admit it kinda makes sense, what do ya'll think?


He should have bought a 4300...

Why buy more cores if you aren't going to use them?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ahha what should i do then o.o


MOAR VOLTS!!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, im talking to a guy who wants to disable a module on his 6300 to get better OC's and thus, better game performance. His thinking is "Less cores, less heat, more OC." Im not sure it will work that well but I have to admit it kinda makes sense, what do ya'll think?


Enable all cores and get better cooling







- those are my thoughts.
I've never had much luck trying to do it that way, the remaining enabled cores run hotter in some situations .


----------



## ihatelolcats

it won't be much less heat. not worth losing the cores. i really like the idea of a 6 core vishera, that gives you 2 strong cores for single threads and 4 good cores for multithreading. i wanted to play around with that on mine but my mobo doesnt boot when it try lol


----------



## vabeachboy0

Trying an experiment on the cpu bus to see how low can it go, since the motherboards range is from 100-600. So far im down to 155 bus speed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2900178

Edit: Now down to 600 mhz at 1 volt 150 mhz cpu bus. Gonna see how far this puppy can under clock.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2900183


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Trying an experiment on the cpu bus to see how low can it go, since the motherboards range is from 100-600. So far im down to 155 bus speed.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900178
> 
> Edit: Now down to 600 mhz at 1 volt 150 mhz cpu bus. Gonna see how far this puppy can under clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900183


Nice


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Trying an experiment on the cpu bus to see how low can it go, since the motherboards range is from 100-600. So far im down to 155 bus speed.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900178
> 
> Edit: Now down to 600 mhz at 1 volt 150 mhz cpu bus. Gonna see how far this puppy can under clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2900183


whats the point??

the cpu underclocks on the multi for power saving anyway and can do 0.5v at 300 or so MHz

youre better off trying to undervolt and overclock if powersaving is what you want!


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> whats the point??
> 
> the cpu underclocks on the multi for power saving anyway and can do 0.5v at 300 or so MHz
> 
> youre better off trying to undervolt and overclock if powersaving is what you want!


Actually the point is trying to see the capabilities of the board and the cpu and just for the fun of it. I also wondered why amd uses 100mhz cpu bus for the apu's. Kinda sounds like intels 100 mhz bus.


----------



## chughes13x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> Under Prime?


Yup! Ran stable for 2 hours...


----------



## hurricane28

hey i have question for you guys,

I got the following errors with my SSD:



Is my SSD going to die soon?

i did ATTO benchmark and the speed is still okay but i am concerned its going to crash on me soon.

Bit off topic but i could not find an answer anywhere


----------



## Devildog83

The Trident X 2x4 Ghz 2400 CL 10 is on the New Egg Shell Shocker today in 25 minutes. Should be a good deal. Wishing I had the cash today, I would love to get another 8 gigs.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587 $80


----------



## soulwrath

the voltage increase for 100 mhz is crazy... i was @ 1.375 v for 4.7 ghz - now im @ 1.5V for 4.8 GHZ and it still freezes during prime... any suggestions? should i INC the voltages of my CPU/NB, my NB voltage and/or my RAM volts?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> the voltage increase for 100 mhz is crazy... i was @ 1.375 v for 4.7 ghz - now im @ 1.5V for 4.8 GHZ and it still freezes during prime... any suggestions? should i INC the voltages of my CPU/NB, my NB voltage and/or my RAM volts?


You are nearing your max overclock









What are your ram settings? Are they also overclocked?

You can try to up the cpu-nb, at what is that? If it is still at stock up it to 1.25-1.30v.
Then try how much volts your cpu needs. Start with 1.425v


----------



## soulwrath

Rams are 2133 Corsair Vengeance Pro (timings 11-11-11-27, 2T, 1.5Vs)

CPU-NB is set at 2200, 1.3 V

HT 2600, 1.25 V

and the NB voltage is at 1.108V suggestions?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Rams are 2133 Corsair Vengeance Pro (timings 11-11-11-27, 2T, 1.5Vs)
> 
> CPU-NB is set at 2200, 1.3 V
> 
> HT 2600, 1.25 V
> 
> and the NB voltage is at 1.108V suggestions?


Maybe set your LLC in bios little higher so that the vcore gets little higher too.

Set the HT link little higher too because i saw you are on SLI and my guess is that 2600 will not do well with those cards.

also set CPUNB at 2400 because 2200 can be to low and CPUNB could maybe not keep up with your RAM.

Good luck









Oh and maybe set your RAM volts to 1.65.


----------



## soulwrath

mmmh how would i know besides using aida64's memtest and max setting on IBT that DRAM volts are alright, and how to test the changes on CPUNB/HT links their voltages are fine too.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

That's an insane jump in voltage for 100mhz. Are you sure your 1.375 is "stable"? Also are you over clocking by fsb or multi?


----------



## soulwrath

Yes for the 1.375 runs ibt 30x and than 2 hours of prime and by multiplier


----------



## soulwrath

But iys weird I have to work my way up to that speed if I just put it in it wont but after a few adjustments its fine.... lolol moody board q.q


----------



## soulwrath

Thinking of just effing changing by mixture of fsb and multiploer since 2600 ht is max with fsb @ 200. Might do fsb @ 300 instead


----------



## By-Tor

Bump the FSB up a bit and see how she runs..

Mine runs great at 301 FSB, 4.8ghz and 2400mhz ram.

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/Samsung482400_zps115c7c5b.jpg.html


----------



## soulwrath

Voltages for your ram and ht? 1.65 and 1.25


----------



## By-Tor

Ram @ 1.65v (Samsung wonder ram, not the Balistix listed).

HT stock volts


----------



## MrSkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> Yup! Ran stable for 2 hours...


And mine can't even get stable at 4.
this is so sad.


----------



## soulwrath

Lol mmm nvm messing with the fsb wont even let me boot lol and its @ 4.05 with 1.4 volts..


----------



## chughes13x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSkim*
> 
> And mine can't even get stable at 4.
> this is so sad.


lol, lots of people have been telling me I got a good chip.

Plan to get a decent closed loop cooler soon and see if I can get it higher


----------



## FurtadoZ9

What do you mean you have to work your way up to that overclock?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you will be fine you dont need to up ht for 2 gpus
> 
> besides i think your making a mistake as i said in the other thread have you tryed running the pump the other way. someone mentioned switching the pump 180deg solved the problem on this board


Tried it no workee. I bought a mini-hacksaw to cut off the protruding piece. It appears that at that edge the bracket is now loosened, I probably damaged it. I had bad feelings about modding the bracket. I really don't have a vise to keep the bracket fixed, that only leads to bad and sloppy workmanship on my part. So tell me now I made the wrong move by ordering the Gigabyte UD7. No workbench, no vise, no space for such= don't be stupid enough to attempt modding anything.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chughes13x*
> 
> lol, lots of people have been telling me I got a good chip.
> 
> Plan to get a decent closed loop cooler soon and see if I can get it higher


Ugh I can't get stable at that with even 1.46v. So depressing.


----------



## chughes13x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ugh I can't get stable at that with even 1.46v. So depressing.


Yeah that definitely is a bummer :-/ .

Now in curious about going to 4.6 ...


----------



## darkelixa

Hello,

I now own an amd 8350 and an asus sabertooth 990fx rv2. With my boot up with my 840 ssd it takes about 27 seconds to boot up where as on my i3 it takes about 12. Is it normal for amd and sabertooth to have slow boot times? Its all enabled as ACHI


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I now own an amd 8350 and an asus sabertooth 990fx rv2. With my boot up with my 840 ssd it takes about 27 seconds to boot up where as on my i3 it takes about 12. Is it normal for amd and sabertooth to have slow boot times? Its all enabled as ACHI


It's most likely to do with the board or its configurations.
That's about how long my CHV-Z rig takes with at kingston SSD to boot. By comparison the 8350 on the MSI gd-80 boots up in about 15 seconds with the same SSD and OS. .


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's most likely to do with the board or its configurations.
> That's about how long my CHV-Z rig takes with at kingston SSD to boot. By comparison the 8350 on the MSI gd-80 boots up in about 15 seconds with the same SSD and OS. .


^^^ This.

In my experience, I have my CHVF-Z boot up in about 25-30seconds, but I think it can be faster with some initialization options disabled in the bios. My old M4A77TD Pro with a Phenom II x6 1090T, with the same SSD and OS booted up within 17 seconds or less.

Anywhooo, as long as I dont have to take a shower before my rig is usable after boot, Im more than happy


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> ^^^ This.
> 
> In my experience, I have my CHVF-Z boot up in about 25-30seconds, but I think it can be faster with some initialization options disabled in the bios. My old M4A77TD Pro with a Phenom II x6 1090T, with the same SSD and OS booted up within 17 seconds or less.
> 
> Anywhooo, as long as I dont have to take a shower before my rig is usable after boot, Im more than happy


11 second boot up times for Thubans on MSI-NF980 G-65's with Intel SSD's running XP professional 32 bit was about the quickest I have built so far. 6 second post - 5 second OS load.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's most likely to do with the board or its configurations.
> That's about how long my CHV-Z rig takes with at kingston SSD to boot. By comparison the 8350 on the MSI gd-80 boots up in about 15 seconds with the same SSD and OS. .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> ^^^ This.
> 
> In my experience, I have my CHVF-Z boot up in about 25-30seconds, but I think it can be faster with some initialization options disabled in the bios. My old M4A77TD Pro with a Phenom II x6 1090T, with the same SSD and OS booted up within 17 seconds or less.
> 
> Anywhooo, as long as I dont have to take a shower before my rig is usable after boot, Im more than happy


i had mine down to less then 10 secs. it depends on a lot of things did you instal from a uefi device? what kind of install I see seans guides ( he has both win 7 and 8 guides )
8
http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1240779
7
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds/0_100
how it is configured helps
i can boot to win 7 in ~10 secs but 8 i have not timed.... i know it is quick
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Ram @ 1.65v (Samsung wonder ram, not the Balistix listed).
> 
> HT stock volts


fyi not all of the sammies like high volts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Tried it no workee. I bought a mini-hacksaw to cut off the protruding piece. It appears that at that edge the bracket is now loosened, I probably damaged it. I had bad feelings about modding the bracket. I really don't have a vise to keep the bracket fixed, that only leads to bad and sloppy workmanship on my part. So tell me now I made the wrong move by ordering the Gigabyte UD7. No workbench, no vise, no space for such= don't be stupid enough to attempt modding anything.


you are probably fine although i dont understand what you mean about loose


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> What do you mean you have to work your way up to that overclock?


if your talking to me, i have to work it up from base voltage, so like up 1 multiplier per notch and etc.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi not all of the sammies like high volts


I've been playing around with them tonight and no way I was leaving them at 1.65v and dropped them down to 1.60v and seem to be fine so far.


----------



## MrSkim

Well two of the 8320 that I got from Amazon that were *used* weren't able to past 4ghz.
Both of them were from batch 1309.
just putting this out there.


----------



## Mega Man

that is not what i mean i have put 1.8 though mine they take it np, but at higher volts i notice ( and others ) that performance degrade ( the chips dont ) but some sets like them too it really is each set is different


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> if your talking to me, i have to work it up from base voltage, so like up 1 multiplier per notch and etc.


So you increase the multiplier, reboot and stress, and repeat?


----------



## KnownDragon

If I use
ln2 on my 8320 would I still be able to use it for everyday use?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is not what i mean i have put 1.8 though mine they take it np, but at higher volts i notice ( and others ) that performance degrade ( the chips dont ) but some sets like them too it really is each set is different


ahhh ok understand what your saying... How high of a OC have you had on them?


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> So you increase the multiplier, reboot and stress, and repeat?


i up the multiplier by .5, stresss, stable, reboot, inc again, if it fails, inc the volt, if it does not freeze, stress, reboot rinse repeat


----------



## Mega Man

i have done 2550ish @10cl 1t ut it was stable enough for benching onry


----------



## Mega Man

so ... question. i have this monitor x3 the two hooked up via DP work fine @ 144hz.

the one using a DVI dual link cable ( the ones that come with the monitor ) will not. only option i have is 60hz, windows says max reported refresh rate is 144hz, i am sure it is not the best cable in the world. but i have tried with 2 different cables. should i buy a Dual link dvi cable and test that?

using 13.10

also have tried complete uninstall and reinstall.

any ideas ?

same results on other monitors as well


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so ... question. i have this monitor x3 the two hooked up via DP work fine @ 144hz.
> 
> the one using a DVI dual link cable ( the ones that come with the monitor ) will not. only option i have is 60hz, windows says max reported refresh rate is 144hz, i am sure it is not the best cable in the world. but i have tried with 2 different cables. should i buy a Dual link dvi cable and test that?
> 
> using 13.10
> 
> also have tried complete uninstall and reinstall.
> 
> any ideas ?
> 
> same results on other monitors as well


You have the same monitor like me man, good choice









I am very happy with it and no ghosting or tearing in games and the colors are very nice as well.

I have been told that only dual link DVI supports 144hz, tried every cable but no luck.

The cable that comes with the monitor is fine, i bought an more expensive HDMI cable and i could see the difference on my TV so maybe it works with DVI cable the same.

What cable are you using for the other monitors?

Also when i connect the cable i need to go in to Nvidia control panel and make sure it is set at 144hz option.

I don't know how this is with AMD drivers but i think its the same.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so ... question. i have this monitor x3 the two hooked up via DP work fine @ 144hz.
> 
> the one using a DVI dual link cable ( the ones that come with the monitor ) will not. only option i have is 60hz, windows says max reported refresh rate is 144hz, i am sure it is not the best cable in the world. but i have tried with 2 different cables. should i buy a Dual link dvi cable and test that?
> 
> using 13.10
> 
> also have tried complete uninstall and reinstall.
> 
> any ideas ?
> 
> same results on other monitors as well


I love that monitor soooo much. It was probably one of the best buys for my system lol

Did you try swapping around all the other cables? Also, I thought DP only works up to 120Hz, with DVI D-link being the only responsible for 144Hz?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I love that monitor soooo much. It was probably one of the best buys for my system lol
> 
> Did you try swapping around all the other cables? Also, I thought DP only works up to 120Hz, with DVI D-link being the only responsible for 144Hz?


Yes its an marvelous monitor isn't it









i mean why have an graphics card that puts over 100FPS when your monitor is only 60hz right









And yes only the dial link DVI supports 144hz.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i mean why have an graphics card that puts over 100FPS when your monitor is only 60hz right


^^^^ Exactly this. Sure, TN panel's colors are crap compared to IPS but with the proper calibration, the difference becomes minimal


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> ^^^^ Exactly this. Sure, TN panel's colors are crap compared to IPS but with the proper calibration, the difference becomes minimal


Yes well IPS panels are more for office or Photoshop kind of applications but whats the point of having the best colors when the panel is extremely slow right









I tried different monitors before i bought this one and all different brands. In my opinion the Samsung was the worst than comes LG and the best is the monitor we have of course


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i mean why have an graphics card that puts over 100FPS when your monitor is only 60hz right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Exactly this. Sure, TN panel's colors are crap compared to IPS but with the proper calibration, the difference becomes minimal
Click to expand...

There are other ways to solve the GPU power "problem"... and IPS is much better for it. Tilt your TN panel screen back if you don't know why.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are other ways to solve the GPU power "problem"... and IPS is much better for it. Tilt your TN panel screen back if you don't know why.


i bet that is your system?

are you deaf or what? LOL

Why would i tilt my screen?









Like i said i tested 6 different monitors and they all were bad and had tearing and it was slow in gaming and they all were different brands from Samsung, LG, Phillips and they all claim to have 120hz and 2ms but when i looked that up on the internet it was simply not true and they lie about specs of the monitors..

That is why i bought this screen because it has 1ms response and 144hz and YES you really do see a big difference in games


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I love that monitor soooo much. It was probably one of the best buys for my system lol
> 
> Did you try swapping around all the other cables? Also, I thought DP only works up to 120Hz, with DVI D-link being the only responsible for 144Hz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes its an marvelous monitor isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean why have an graphics card that puts over 100FPS when your monitor is only 60hz right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes only the dial link DVI supports 144hz.


no DP or dual link dvi support 144 hz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are other ways to solve the GPU power "problem"... and IPS is much better for it. Tilt your TN panel screen back if you don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> i bet that is your system?
> 
> are you deaf or what? LOL
> 
> Why would i tilt my screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said i tested 6 different monitors and they all were bad and had tearing and it was slow in gaming and they all were different brands from Samsung, LG, Phillips and they all claim to have 120hz and 2ms but when i looked that up on the internet it was simply not true and they lie about specs of the monitors..
> 
> That is why i bought this screen because it has 1ms response and 144hz and YES you really do see a big difference in games
Click to expand...

No you/they really don't (all the BS you just claimed), and because if you've ever used a screen in portrait, you'd understand immediately why I said tilt your screen.

Please don't spread uninformed information considering there's about a 90% chance the panel in that ASUS you love so much was developed and produced by LG or Samsung. ASUS does not make their own monitors, they just rebrand and sell them.


----------



## d1nky

@ kyadck nice setup you got there, we got the same swivel chair HAHA!

yea I tend not to come in this thread anymore due to reasons unbeknown


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No you/they really don't (all the BS you just claimed), and because if you've ever used a screen in portrait, you'd understand immediately why I said tilt your screen.
> 
> Please don't spread uninformed information considering there's about a 90% chance the panel in that ASUS you love so much was developed and produced by LG or Samsung. ASUS does not make their own monitors, they just rebrand and sell them.


dude this is not misinformation but is based on several peoples opinions, for example my nephew had an Samsung IPS panel i am sorry don't know the model but it was like 180 euro's and we installed it and the colors were horrible and it was very very slow in games.

Yes we did use an good HDMI cable, the factory said it was an 120hz monitor with 2ms GTG response, but when we tested that it was not even near 120hz but more like 60 and when we called the retail shop they said that is had an engine that switched from 2 to 5ms while its needed and that could explain the slow response time.

To make a long story short, yes LG makes very nice and good TV's as a matter a fact i only buy LG TV's because they are simply the best in my opinion








And yes for your solution you like IPS panels more that is okay and i am not saying anything about that setup i am only saying that IPS panels are not very good in games and that is debated until the cows come home and based at multiple findings and reviews.
That is why i choose this screen because its simply the best on both worlds









Don't always say that i spread misinformation because you don't know what i am talking about, that is only you making an mockery out of me so debate on an civilized manor and act like an grown man


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no DP or dual link dvi support 144 hz


that is strange because i use dual link DVI and i get 144hz









And i called Asus about it and they said that only dual link supports 144hz.


----------



## d1nky

correct me if im wrong but most panels/displays need to be calibrated to get the true quality, the manufacturers rarely get it right!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> correct me if im wrong but most panels/displays need to be calibrated to get the true quality, the manufacturers rarely get it right!


Open CCC.
My Digital Flat Panels tab.
Display Color menu.
Check "Use EDID".

This is how it works on "good" screens like UltraSharps, and many other vendors, usually Samsung and LG since they actually make the panels. They build the "proper" color usage into the monitor's ID info. I'm sure nVidia's cards can do it too, but that's how it's done with an AMD card.


----------



## darkelixa

Hello,

Have my amd 8350 and sabertooth 990fx rv2 running very smoothly now









How safe is it to overclock cpus and mainboards? When I turned on my i5 4670k the other day something in the pc went bang and it will now not post. I press the on button and i see the fans start and stop straight away, I tried out two other psus and the same thing happens.

I just dont want this to happen to my amd so i have it all at stock for now


----------



## strykerr1

Hey guys, I just became a member been reading a lot on various things and just curious what the main difference is when over clocking between the multiplier and fsb, I am stable at 4.6 and low 30s but I noticed when I lowered my multiplier and increased my bus (back to 4.6) my overall speed on booting etc was faster.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Hey guys, I just became a member been reading a lot on various things and just curious what the main difference is when over clocking between the multiplier and fsb, I am stable at 4.6 and low 30s but I noticed when I lowered my multiplier and increased my bus (back to 4.6) my overall speed on booting etc was faster.


When OCing with the multi you're only increasing the speed of the CPU, when using FSB to OC you're increasing the speed of the Processor, Memory, North bridge and HT Link


----------



## KnownDragon

I got a







question that might bring some







stuff along.

Lets say I have a 3770k and a 8320 and I wanted to compare them with the same ram at the same multi what benchmark programs would be the best to use?


----------



## gunslinger0077

Hi I need to know what settings I should change to get to 5.0. At current settings i get Illegal sumout errors in prime95.


----------



## rixar

hi there!

i recently purchased an Asus m5a97 Evo R2.0 with a FX8320. How do you people see these temperatures?

Fans configuration: Noctua U12P SE2 cooler with two 120mm fans. One frontal nidec gt 1800 rpm intake. One rear nidec gt 1800 rpm outtake. 2 top nidecs 1800 rpm outtake.

I got these temperatures on these situations:

*Scenary A*:

prime95 - 3.5Ghz - Bios optimal settings (default) - (monitoring with HWINFO64)

After one hour testing, with all fans full speed: CPU 54ºC - CPU0 (cores?) 37.9ºC - Motherboard 32ºC

With no load at all (idle), i got: CPU 34ºC - Cores 15.8 - 32ºC MB - Fans at full speed.

*Scenary B:*

Ok, so here comes my problem:

if i try to overclock at 4Ghz and Vcore = 1.35V, turbocore disabled (everything else in bios is set to auto or left as default), this is what in happens in a couple of minutes:



I think this is everything but normal. CPU: 78ºC CPU0: 64.4 The temps go up quickly, and then i stop the test, afraid of something happening to the CPU.

What do you think about the two scenaries?

thanks a lot!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Hi I need to know what settings I should change to get to 5.0. At current settings i get Illegal sumout errors in prime95.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! Firstly, try setting your CPU/NB voltage at 1.3v. Also, under CPU Config, disable APM Master mode


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> hi there!
> 
> i recently purchased an Asus m5a97 Evo R2.0 with a FX8320. How do you people see these temperatures?
> 
> Fans configuration: Noctua U12P SE2 cooler with two 120mm fans. One frontal nidec gt 1800 rpm intake. One rear nidec gt 1800 rpm outtake. 2 top nidecs 1800 rpm outtake.
> 
> I got these temperatures on these situations:
> 
> *Scenary A*:
> 
> prime95 - 3.5Ghz - Bios optimal settings (default) - (monitoring with HWINFO64)
> 
> After one hour testing, with all fans full speed: CPU 54ºC - CPU0 (cores?) 37.9ºC - Motherboard 32ºC
> 
> With no load at all (idle), i got: CPU 34ºC - Cores 15.8 - 32ºC MB - Fans at full speed.
> 
> *Scenary B:*
> 
> Ok, so here comes my problem:
> 
> if i try to overclock at 4Ghz and Vcore = 1.35V, turbocore disabled (everything else in bios is set to auto or left as default), this is what in happens in a couple of minutes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is everything but normal. CPU: 78ºC CPU0: 64.4 The temps go up quickly, and then i stop the test, afraid of something happening to the CPU.
> 
> What do you think about the two scenaries?
> 
> thanks a lot!


Holy toasty! What are your ambient temps? I get your first scenario temps at my 4.7Ghz thereabouts with a H100i pull exhaust and about 30c ambients. You might want to check your cooler and reseat it or reapply thermal compound. Or probably your case's airflow isn't good.

EDIT: Also note, you should not have your CPU(socket) temps above 72c, and your CPU 0(core) temps above 62c, for an extended period of time. However, if they go above those temps for a short burst, there shouldn't be anything overly detrimental to the CPU.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Welcome! Firstly, try setting your CPU/NB voltage at 1.3v. Also, under CPU Config, disable APM Master mode


I tried that up to 1.35 and vcore 1.548 and still not working


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Holy toasty! What are your ambient temps? I get your first scenario temps at my 4.7Ghz thereabouts with a H100i pull exhaust and about 30c ambients. You might want to check your cooler and reseat it or reapply thermal compound. Or probably your case's airflow isn't good.
> 
> EDIT: Also note, you should not have your CPU(socket) temps above 72c, and your CPU 0(core) temps above 62c, for an extended period of time. However, if they go above those temps for a short burst, there shouldn't be anything overly detrimental to the CPU.


my ambient temp is 26-27ºC. I think too that something may be wrong with the cooler or the thermal compound.









and i hate the idea of disassembling my rig again









do you think that this is too much compound? maybe i should have put the half of this? sorry for the pic quality:



i´m a little bit discouraged right now









can the thermal compound "expire"? should i buy a new compound?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> my ambient temp is 26-27ºC. I think too that something may be wrong with the cooler or the thermal compound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i hate the idea of disassembling my rig again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you think that this is too much compound? maybe i should have put the half of this? sorry for the pic quality:
> 
> 
> 
> i´m a little bit discouraged right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can the thermal compound "expire"? should i buy a new compound?


Thats about as much as i put on, you should be fine. I think thermal compound can expire but it takes a while. (like years)


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thats about as much as i put on, you should be fine. I think thermal compound can expire but it takes a while. (like years)


so what could be the problem? i´m pretty sure i put the cooler correctly.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> so what could be the problem? i´m pretty sure i put the cooler correctly.


My first guess would be that the cooler is on wrong, that would account for you hitting 64c on the core. But that doesn't account for the 78c VRM temps... I would just say "screw it" take it all apart (reseat the CPU too) and start over. Is the cooler blowing toward the top or bottom of your case? If so try having it blow toward the VRMs. It might improve their temps.


----------



## kcskcw

hey guys, i have an asrock 990fx Extreme9 w/ 8350

when i set LLC to 75% or below, or even "disabled", the VCORE VOLTAGE ALWAYS *GOES UP WHEN CPU IS USED..
*

any idea how to prevent those goddamn Vdroop / Vrise? much thanks in advance


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> hi there!
> 
> i recently purchased an Asus m5a97 Evo R2.0 with a FX8320. How do you people see these temperatures?
> 
> Fans configuration: Noctua U12P SE2 cooler with two 120mm fans. One frontal nidec gt 1800 rpm intake. One rear nidec gt 1800 rpm outtake. 2 top nidecs 1800 rpm outtake.
> 
> I got these temperatures on these situations:
> 
> *Scenary A*:
> 
> prime95 - 3.5Ghz - Bios optimal settings (default) - (monitoring with HWINFO64)
> 
> After one hour testing, with all fans full speed: CPU 54ºC - CPU0 (cores?) 37.9ºC - Motherboard 32ºC
> 
> With no load at all (idle), i got: CPU 34ºC - Cores 15.8 - 32ºC MB - Fans at full speed.
> 
> I think this is everything but normal. CPU: 78ºC CPU0: 64.4 The temps go up quickly, and then i stop the test, afraid of something happening to the CPU.
> 
> What do you think about the two scenaries?
> 
> thanks a lot!


noctua is exhausting onto vrms and your clocking the fsb?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> I tried that up to 1.35 and vcore 1.548 and still not working


Did you try disabling APM Master mode yet? Also you might want to try placing a fan over your VRMs as they may be overheating, causing instability.


----------



## Deadboy90

So i managed to ghetto rig the stock 8320 cooler onto my vrms

Zipties to the rescue! lol


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> My first guess would be that the cooler is on wrong, that would account for you hitting 64c on the core. But that doesn't account for the 78c VRM temps... I would just say "screw it" take it all apart (reseat the CPU too) and start over. Is the cooler blowing toward the top or bottom of your case? If so try having it blow toward the VRMs. It might improve their temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> noctua is exhausting onto vrms and your clocking the fsb?


this is my set up, it is blowing backwards, but could it affect negatively to the vrm zone? i think that the noctuas and the rear/top nidecs should exhaust all the hot air outside. I only changed the cpu multiplier, didn´t modify the fsb or anything else.



thanks.


----------



## strykerr1

So.. You just blew my mind I thought the cpu was the processor, lol so tomorrow I'm shooting for 5.0 to see what I get, as a general rule of thumb I should increase both to achieve 5.0. I am currently running A crosshair v board.


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> So.. You just blew my mind I thought the cpu was the processor, lol so tomorrow I'm shooting for 5.0 to see what I get, as a general rule of thumb I should increase both to achieve 5.0. I am currently running A crosshair v board.


i think that CPU is the processor temp, isn't it? i didn´t know that it was the vrm temp. ¿?

ok, i googled a bit and i found this: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-cpu-temp-monitoring

cheers.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> hey guys, i have an asrock 990fx Extreme9 w/ 8350
> 
> when i set LLC to 75% or below, or even "disabled", the VCORE VOLTAGE ALWAYS *GOES UP WHEN CPU IS USED..
> *
> 
> any idea how to prevent those goddamn Vdroop / Vrise? much thanks in advance


vdroop/vboost are both ok, the goal is to find the best LLC setting that gives you the least amount of either vdroop or vboost while still stable (not jolty or causing severe droop/bsods). Not familiar with the Asrock boards but its strange that you are getting more boost at a lower setting, seems opposite of what it should be.

Either way if you can find a safe median where you get the least amount of offset and no jolty voltages (usually verifiable with a graphing monitoring system like OCCT). Then you should be fine..

Off subject and unrelated, I have heard something I was wondering if anyone has accomplished or seen performance improvements from. apparently there is a way you can isolate your ram as a partition, then once its set as a partition it can then be used as your paging file, which from what i understand can greatly improve pagefile response. This can also from what i understand be used to take up un-used ram thats not being utilized. For example if you use 32bit windows and only get 4gb of ram maximum and you have 8gb of ram, you could then utilize the extra 4gigs as a page file. Would this yield any performance improvements? Im sure it would in a 32bit environment if you were using ram that wasnt being used. But if you did this on a 64bit system if you had alot of ram? Say you have 32gb of ram, most likely most of its not being used for anything so if you isolated 8gb for a page file would this improve performance?

Just an interesting idea was wondering if anyone has explored it before?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that is strange because i use dual link DVI and i get 144hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i called Asus about it and they said that only dual link supports 144hz.


again your wrong
Quote:


> *To activate 144Hz function (in 2D mode), both DisplayPort (or Dual-link DVI) and a selected graphics card with the latest driver are required. Please kindly contact the service center of your graphics cards companies for further technical supports.


source
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Have my amd 8350 and sabertooth 990fx rv2 running very smoothly now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How safe is it to overclock cpus and mainboards? When I turned on my i5 4670k the other day something in the pc went bang and it will now not post. I press the on button and i see the fans start and stop straight away, I tried out two other psus and the same thing happens.
> 
> I just dont want this to happen to my amd so i have it all at stock for now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Hey guys, I just became a member been reading a lot on various things and just curious what the main difference is when over clocking between the multiplier and fsb, I am stable at 4.6 and low 30s but I noticed when I lowered my multiplier and increased my bus (back to 4.6) my overall speed on booting etc was faster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> When OCing with the multi you're only increasing the speed of the CPU, when using FSB to OC you're increasing the speed of the Processor, Memory, North bridge and HT Link


half right fsb tends to get more hot because usually you have to add more volts to other things as well. although you could find a middle ground ( ie raise fsb to x and keep ht and cpu/nb same as stock or near so ) but in terms of actual benefits there really are none. no less heat ( some times more as i already explained ) no added performance unless you oc other parts of the cpu though fsb .

if you were asking how to then let me know and i can help you with that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question that might bring some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff along.
> 
> Lets say I have a 3770k and a 8320 and I wanted to compare them with the same ram at the same multi what benchmark programs would be the best to use?


aida64 is the best to read the Fx memory bandwidth maxxmem does not read full bandwidth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Hi I need to know what settings I should change to get to 5.0. At current settings i get Illegal sumout errors in prime95.


could be alot . see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Welcome! Firstly, try setting your CPU/NB voltage at 1.3v. Also, under CPU Config, disable APM Master mode


mostly right apm is ok if you enable hpc however you will throttle @ 72c (iirc) socket temps
1.3 is a bit high on cpu/nb for ~ 2600 1.2 is usually sufficient however average is 1.2~1.3, i had 1.25+ high llc even when using 2400 ram (8gb sticks, 8gb sticks are much harder on imc due to size )
you also may have to up your nb volts a bump or 2 to help with it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> hi there!
> 
> i recently purchased an Asus m5a97 Evo R2.0 with a FX8320. How do you people see these temperatures?
> 
> Fans configuration: Noctua U12P SE2 cooler with two 120mm fans. One frontal nidec gt 1800 rpm intake. One rear nidec gt 1800 rpm outtake. 2 top nidecs 1800 rpm outtake.
> 
> I got these temperatures on these situations:
> 
> *Scenary A*:
> 
> prime95 - 3.5Ghz - Bios optimal settings (default) - (monitoring with HWINFO64)
> 
> After one hour testing, with all fans full speed: CPU 54ºC - CPU0 (cores?) 37.9ºC - Motherboard 32ºC
> 
> With no load at all (idle), i got: CPU 34ºC - Cores 15.8 - 32ºC MB - Fans at full speed.
> 
> *Scenary B:*
> 
> Ok, so here comes my problem:
> 
> if i try to overclock at 4Ghz and Vcore = 1.35V, turbocore disabled (everything else in bios is set to auto or left as default), this is what in happens in a couple of minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is everything but normal. CPU: 78ºC CPU0: 64.4 The temps go up quickly, and then i stop the test, afraid of something happening to the CPU.
> 
> What do you think about the two scenaries?
> 
> thanks a lot!





i dont think your cooler is going to be able to handle it very well, although i could be wrong i am not familiar with that particular cooler
i know your board wont, it throttles a 8350 at stock. if you want to oc you will need a better board, 970-ud3 at the very least ( and only the giga 7ud3 ( not the d3 or any other variants ), no other 970s are recommended due to the lack of vrm phasing ) or other decent 990 boards. you can help mitigate the throttling by adding fans and heatsinks on the vrms but i have yet to hear of anyone doing so 100% successfully

that board really limits you.
as he said make sure you look at the socket and the core temp
if your coretemp is less then 40 look at socket, if over look at core

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> hey guys, i have an asrock 990fx Extreme9 w/ 8350
> 
> when i set LLC to 75% or below, or even "disabled", the VCORE VOLTAGE ALWAYS *GOES UP WHEN CPU IS USED..
> *
> 
> any idea how to prevent those goddamn Vdroop / Vrise? much thanks in advance


some boards have it backwards (0%=100%) iirc it is asrock but i could be wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> vdroop/vboost are both ok, the goal is to find the best LLC setting that gives you the least amount of either vdroop or vboost while still stable (not jolty or causing severe droop/bsods). Not familiar with the Asrock boards but its strange that you are getting more boost at a lower setting, seems opposite of what it should be.
> 
> Either way if you can find a safe median where you get the least amount of offset and no jolty voltages (usually verifiable with a graphing monitoring system like OCCT). Then you should be fine..
> 
> Off subject and unrelated, I have heard something I was wondering if anyone has accomplished or seen performance improvements from. apparently there is a way you can isolate your ram as a partition, then once its set as a partition it can then be used as your paging file, which from what i understand can greatly improve pagefile response. This can also from what i understand be used to take up un-used ram thats not being utilized. For example if you use 32bit windows and only get 4gb of ram maximum and you have 8gb of ram, you could then utilize the extra 4gigs as a page file. Would this yield any performance improvements? Im sure it would in a 32bit environment if you were using ram that wasnt being used. But if you did this on a 64bit system if you had alot of ram? Say you have 32gb of ram, most likely most of its not being used for anything so if you isolated 8gb for a page file would this improve performance?
> 
> Just an interesting idea was wondering if anyone has explored it before?


you are talking about a ram disk. i dont think it would work on 32 bit because the way i understand it is windows has to be able to see it to use it, although i very well could be wrong.

first question why are you even using pagefile? i drop mine to 1mb for dumps every install\ but meh in todays world it is massively outdated unless you have so little ram which assuming you are on OCN i dont think is the case
second question why are you using page file?
third question.....


----------



## hurricane28

Mega Man Look.

As you know i have the 660TiPE and i connected my screen via dual link DVI and i get option of 144hz and i clicked that one so i am on 144hz









Also i connected it via HDMI first and in battlefield 3 i got not more than 60FPS simply because it could not display more than 60FPS because it was set to 60hz.

Now i have the DUAL LINK DVI cable installed and now all of a sudden i have the 144hz option in my nvidia control panel and played some games and get more frames displayed in FRAPS.

Looks like this:



If you connected it thru an other way you would simply have not that option, go to the Asus site and ask there if you still not believe me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Mega Man Look.
> 
> As you know i have the 660TiPE and i connected my screen via dual link DVI and i get option of 144hz and i clicked that one so i am on 144hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i connected it via HDMI first and in battlefield 3 i got not more than 60FPS simply because it could not display more than 60FPS because it was set to 60hz.
> 
> Now i have the DUAL LINK DVI cable installed and now all of a sudden i have the 144hz option in my nvidia control panel and played some games and get more frames displayed in FRAPS.
> 
> Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> If you connected it thru an other way you would simply have not that option, go to the Asus site and ask there if you still not believe me


ok. since you are not listening i will try one more time

I AM GETTING 144HZ FROM MY DP MONITORS ( display port ) ( i have 2 on DP which are working fine )

I AM GETTING 60hz FROM MY DUAL LINK DVI CABLE, i promise i know what i am doing in this regards, i was seeking help of things i may not of thought of
at the moment i am down to 1 of 3 things
1 the cables that come with the monitors although they feel decent quality are bad and i need to just buy one (last step)
2 fresh install of windows. ( second step )
3 driver bug. and i need to try the official release and not the beta ( first step )


----------



## process

Ive asked this in other threads, but to no avail. With an eyefinity setup, does using 2 mini dp and 1 dvi/hdmi make any difference in comparisson to using 1 mini dp and 2 hdmvi/dvi?


----------



## Mega Man

from what i know not really


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok. since you are not listening i will try one more time
> 
> I AM GETTING 144HZ FROM MY DP MONITORS ( display port ) ( i have 2 on DP which are working fine )
> 
> I AM GETTING 60hz FROM MY DUAL LINK DVI CABLE, i promise i know what i am doing in this regards, i was seeking help of things i may not of thought of
> at the moment i am down to 1 of 3 things
> 1 the cables that come with the monitors although they feel decent quality are bad and i need to just buy one (last step)
> 2 fresh install of windows. ( second step )
> 3 driver bug. and i need to try the official release and not the beta ( first step )


okay i get it now sorry my bad









Well that is simple answer, if you get 144hz with DP with the other two and you cannot with DVI dual link its or the cable or the drivers.

To be honest i never use beta drivers because they mostly suck on the Nvidia side i don't know about AMD but my guess is that its not any better with beta drivers









So if i were you i would just buy an better dual link DVI cable (that is always a smart thing and does not cost a lot)

If that not helps i would delete all AMD display drivers and maybe use driver sweeper or a tool like that to completely remove AMD drivers, i know from my own experience that is can be a pain to delete display drivers especially AMD drivers.

Than install the NON beta driver so the official release.

If that not helps the problem well you can try to re-install windows but there is a way to clean the registry and repair windows and errors without completely remove and re-install windows.

If i have the time today i will go look for that link for you man, good luck


----------



## kcskcw

@dmfree88 yeah, you mean RAMdisk.

My motherboard came with a software RAMdisk which i really like and works nicely.

ramdisk of course can be used both 32-bit and 64 bit.

problem is, not every "ramdisk software" will detect the "unused ram" in 32-bit environments.

http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk
^
this may seem generic, but i think this can detect "unused ram" in 32-bit environments.

does anyone else know of such software besides my guess? D:


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So i managed to ghetto rig the stock 8320 cooler onto my vrms
> 
> Zipties to the rescue! lol


Hehe looks like my ghetto mod almost, i used zipties for my 60mm over vrms as well


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Did you try disabling APM Master mode yet? Also you might want to try placing a fan over your VRMs as they may be overheating, causing instability.


Yes i diabled APM master also

here is a pic of temps and stuff. The cores fail right and the start.


----------



## rixar

ey people, is it possible that my mb ( Asus m5a97 Evo R2.0) is not valid for OC my 8320, like mega man says? that could be very dissapointing at this time.

i read a lot before buying it, and i was pretty sure that there would no be issues like thermal throttling like in some asrocks and first gigabyte revisions, and it could be easy to overclock it.

i need some light on this. Should i change my mb?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> ey people, is it possible that my mb ( Asus m5a97 Evo R2.0) is not valid for OC my 8320, like mega man says? that could be very dissapointing at this time.
> 
> i read a lot before buying it, and i was pretty sure that there would no be issues like thermal throttling like in some asrocks and first gigabyte revisions, and it could be easy to overclock it.
> 
> i need some light on this. Should i change my mb?


970 chipsets are not good for extreme OCs ( could care about the one or two that can ). You want 990 chipsets.


----------



## rixar

but i´m talking about a 4Ghz OC... i thought that is was not much OC and that it could be achieved with stock Vcore.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> but i´m talking about a 4Ghz OC... i thought that is was not much OC and that it could be achieved with stock Vcore.


A lot of 970 chipsets can barely handle stock clocks with heavy load.


----------



## d1nky

I thought the chipset was just a microprocessor bridge between GFX/SB and CPU. And has little to do with max oc?!

The asrock 970 extreme4 has had some good oc's on it. a few of the 890s were good. but 990fx boards tend to have better vrm design at higher price ranges, maybe just an advance in technology.


----------



## rixar

Apparently, the diference between m5a97 evo r2.0 and m5a99(X or FX) is the heatpipe on the last two. (Beside the multi GPU capabilities and so on...)

I read too than the LLC is worse or buggy in the m5a97.

Those two aspects make such difference in temps behaviour?

Thanks.

edit: i have done these tests at stock clock/vcore, and this is what i got:

ambiental temp: 26º

idle all fans OFF.........................................................48.0 / 29.1 / 34.0 ( CPU / CPU0 / MB )

idle all fans off except Noctua fans at 1320 rpm.......................37.0 / 16.8 / 36.0

idle all fans at full rpm......................................................32.0 / 12.9 / 32.0

prime 95 all fans at full rpm 1h test......................................54.0 / 37.9 / 32.0

prime 95 all fans at full rpm and Noctuas 840 rpm.....................56.0 / 41.0 / 32.0

prime 95 all fans at full rpm and Noctuas OFF...........................67.0 / 55.1 / 32.0 (in five minutes)

what do you think these temps should be? i´m trying to discover if is a cooler install issue.

thanks a lot again for your patience and help.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Hehe looks like my ghetto mod almost, i used zipties for my 60mm over vrms as well


Yea it came to me last night after I had a few lol. I realized there might be room under the VRM to get a zip tie underneath and I was right! Sadly, though my VRM temps are now under 50c under load, it didn't help with my throttling.


----------



## Noviets

So I tweeked my OC and went FSB at 250 and put multi at 20.5
Chip sitting happy at 5160 Mhz at 1.46 vCore.



But I'ts pushing more much watts than my single 120mm push/pull Thermaltake 2.0 Water Pro can handle.

During the Cinebench CPU test the cores hit 70C.

Gaming it sits around 45-50 (in BF3) which is fine. I dont intend on benching this thing.

I have a question though, I turned on C1E and Cool and Quiet but its not downclocking during idle, Also tried turning on C6 aswell. Does the cool and quiet feature only work with non-manual voltages?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> Apparently, the diference between m5a97 evo r2.0 and m5a99(X or FX) is the heatpipe on the last two. (Beside the multi GPU capabilities and so on...)
> 
> I read too than the LLC is worse or buggy in the m5a97.
> 
> Those two aspects make such difference in temps behaviour?
> 
> thanks.


The m5a97 2.0 should be a 6+2 power phase board like the Evo model correct? (I think it's the LE version that was 4+2) well I'm hitting a maximum of 4.5 with my board and from what I can understand the evo and 2.0 are virtually the same. My LLC setting is a notch below the maximum and my voltage is relatively stable.


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The m5a97 2.0 should be a 6+2 power phase board like the Evo model correct? (I think it's the LE version that was 4+2) well I'm hitting a maximum of 4.5 with my board and from what I can understand the evo and 2.0 are virtually the same. My LLC setting is a notch below the maximum and my voltage is relatively stable.


thanks for your answer.

yes the M5A97 Evo R2.0 is 6+2 power fase (digital control).

M5A97 EVO R2:


M5A99FX PRO R2


M5A99X EVO R2.0


i think that none of these MBs should have throttling issues or VRMs sky-high temps.

what are you amb temp and idle temps? i´m using hwinfo64. Should i use Asus suite or amd overdrive?

thanks.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> thanks for your answer.
> 
> what are you amb temp and idle temps? i´m using hwinfo64. Should i use Asus suite or amd overdrive?
> 
> thanks.


ambient is around 70F, whatever that is in Celcius. Idle on VRM's is around 30c and on core it bounces around, im guessing under 25c. Hwinfo should be fine its what i use.


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> Apparently, the diference between m5a97 evo r2.0 and m5a99(X or FX) is the heatpipe on the last two. (Beside the multi GPU capabilities and so on...)
> 
> I read too than the LLC is worse or buggy in the m5a97.
> 
> Those two aspects make such difference in temps behaviour?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> edit: i have done these tests at stock clock/vcore, and this is what i got:
> 
> ambiental temp: 26º
> 
> idle all fans OFF.........................................................48.0 / 29.1 / 34.0 ( CPU / CPU0 / MB )
> 
> idle all fans off except Noctua fans at 1320 rpm.......................37.0 / 16.8 / 36.0
> 
> idle all fans at full rpm......................................................32.0 / 12.9 / 32.0
> 
> prime 95 all fans at full rpm 1h test......................................54.0 / 37.9 / 32.0
> 
> prime 95 all fans at full rpm and Noctuas 840 rpm.....................56.0 / 41.0 / 32.0
> 
> prime 95 all fans at full rpm and Noctuas OFF...........................67.0 / 55.1 / 32.0 (in five minutes)
> 
> what do you think these temps should be? i´m trying to discover if is a cooler install issue.
> 
> thanks a lot again for your patience and help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> ambient is around 70F, whatever that is in Celcius. Idle on VRM's is around 30c and on core it bounces around, im guessing under 25c. Hwinfo should be fine its what i use.


so you have 21ºC and 30ºC on idle. Now i have 26ºC ambient and 35º CPU (CPU0 is bumping as you say). So it seems to have a similar behaviour to yours, don't you think? The problem maybe is some missconfiguration on the bios when i want to OC. I should study it deeply.


----------



## process

llc?


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> llc?


load line calibration


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The m5a97 2.0 should be a 6+2 power phase board like the Evo model correct? (I think it's the LE version that was 4+2) well I'm hitting a maximum of 4.5 with my board and from what I can understand the evo and 2.0 are virtually the same. My LLC setting is a notch below the maximum and my voltage is relatively stable.


I have a M5A97 EVO and I have been up to 5GHz @1.57v with no problems.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> So I tweeked my OC and went FSB at 250 and put multi at 20.5
> Chip sitting happy at 5160 Mhz at 1.46 vCore.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'ts pushing more much watts than my single 120mm push/pull Thermaltake 2.0 Water Pro can handle.
> 
> During the Cinebench CPU test the cores hit 70C.
> 
> Gaming it sits around 45-50 (in BF3) which is fine. I dont intend on benching this thing.
> 
> I have a question though, I turned on C1E and Cool and Quiet but its not downclocking during idle, Also tried turning on C6 aswell. Does the cool and quiet feature only work with non-manual voltages?


yes it will work but it will not reduce volts.

you need to use
1 offset
2 assuming you are overclocking use hpc
3 verify in windows you have it set up to down clock
power options >> advanced power options. >>processor min

o yea cnq on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have a M5A97 EVO and I have been up to 5GHz @1.57v with no problems.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have a M5A97 EVO and I have been up to 5GHz @1.57v with no problems.


Stable under load? I find that hard to believe since I'm at 4.5ghz and 1.47v and I'm getting throttling even with a low VRM temp.


----------



## strykerr1

Is there any other programs I should dl other than hw monitor to monitor my temps. I just recently upgraded from a r2.0 to a crosshair v, and on the 2.0 it read fine but with this new build at idle I see 17 and when I start occ it's actually gets lower down to 9 then climbs up to 32 stable at 4.6 I want to push it farther but I feel like I'm getting false temperature readings. The ony thing I have changed is I now have a 360 radiator push pull with a lapped chip. Ambient temps are right around 59 degrees in my basement.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have a M5A97 EVO and I have been up to 5GHz @1.57v with no problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Is there any other programs I should dl other than hw monitor to monitor my temps. I just recently upgraded from a r2.0 to a crosshair v, and on the 2.0 it read fine but with this new build at idle I see 17 and when I start occ it's actually gets lower down to 9 then climbs up to 32 stable at 4.6 I want to push it farther but I feel like I'm getting false temperature readings. The ony thing I have changed is I now have a 360 radiator push pull with a lapped chip. Ambient temps are right around 59 degrees in my basement.


1 at idle the temp is never right till above ~40 less then 40 use socket temp
2 hwmonitor is known to be buggy with amds
3 Hwinfo64 or Hwinfo32 ( 64 or 32 bit system )


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 at idle the temp is never right till above ~40 less then 40 use socket temp
> 2 hwmonitor is known to be buggy with amds
> 3 Hwinfo64 or Hwinfo32 ( 64 or 32 bit system )


I will have to download hw info 64 when I get home, and I was using socket temps when it was dropping that low lol that's why I was concerned and didn't want to push it farther till I got a secondary monitor.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> load line calibration


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> llc?


lol I know...have you tried altering it?


----------



## process

Gskill mem hitting 4072mhz









http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/g_skill_achieves_quad_channel_memory_speed_at_ddr3_4072mhz.html


----------



## By-Tor

I'm sure some have watched Jayz 2 cents video's on you tube. This help my OC noob-ness out when I started OCing my 8350 a month or so ago.






If this has already been posted in the thread... sorry..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it will work but it will not reduce volts.
> 
> you need to use
> 1 offset
> 2 assuming you are overclocking use hpc
> 3 verify in windows you have it set up to down clock
> power options >> advanced power options. >>processor min
> 
> o yea cnq on


Seriously

But no 5GHz wasn't stable needed more volts. I did get 4.8GHz stable though


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Seriously
> 
> But no 5GHz wasn't stable needed more volts. I did get 4.8GHz stable though


i am sorry but cinebench does not = stable, at least the definition in this thread.

i believe most of us accept
1ibt avx @ 90+% of mem use
2 prime95 for several hours at least.

cinebench, occt, amds stress test,, aida = not proof


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry but cinebench does not = stable, at least the definition in this thread.
> 
> i believe most of us accept
> 1ibt avx @ 90+% of mem use
> 2 prime95 for several hours at least.
> 
> cinebench, occt, amds stress test,, aida = not proof


I have run wPrime95 Blend for 2hrs and it was stable but core hit 67c and socket was 70c


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have run wPrime95 Blend for 2hrs and it was stable but core hit 67c and socket was 70c


to which i say again







?

i am sorry but another popular thing in this thread.
pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Devildog83

I use AMD overdrive once in a while just for kicks and I have found the for core temps it mirrors almost exactly HWinfo64 even under 100% load. Just an FYI


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to which i say again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


won't be able to as i no longer have my FX 8320


----------



## Mega Man

yes i would hope amd could accurately read their own sensor lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes i would hope amd could accurately read their own sensor lol


I figured that, it's just another example of HWinfo's accuracy.


----------



## soulwrath

I'm in trouble and about to kick this chip and mobo to the streets. 1.6v @ 5ggz and it still freezes on me... this is just lol...

And than there is the llc of asrock lmao.. eff


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry but cinebench does not = stable, at least the definition in this thread.
> 
> i believe most of us accept
> 1ibt avx @ 90+% of mem use
> 2 prime95 for several hours at least.
> 
> cinebench, occt, amds stress test,, aida = not proof


OCCT is bad? Why? Genuine in concern, just not sure why it isn't accepted.


----------



## Durvelle27

Does this count










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537


----------



## Kannas

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_403&products_id=23747

hey all,

does these fans look better than stock fans of h80i.?


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_403&products_id=23747
> 
> hey all,
> 
> does these fans look better than stock fans of h80i.?


Yep......... but you might want to tie your rig to something so it doesn't fly around the room when you turn it on


----------



## Pholostan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kannas*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_403&products_id=23747
> 
> hey all,
> 
> does these fans look better than stock fans of h80i.?


Looks like a rebranded Delta fan? And yes, in terms of performance, it should be much better than a stock H80i fan. Probably very noisy too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> OCCT is bad? Why? Genuine in concern, just not sure why it isn't accepted.


it has its purpose but it is weak in terms of stress


----------



## Kannas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pholostan*
> 
> Looks like a rebranded Delta fan? And yes, in terms of performance, it should be much better than a stock H80i fan. Probably very noisy too.


im running stock fans ay max rpm, so the noise is almost 37, these. have 39,. should not be an issue. for me. these seem to have better cfm and st.pressure than the than the other corssair sp fans


----------



## radcheck86

Alright guys this is my first post on overclock.net so be gentle







. I am new to the overclocking game and want to work on getting my fx-8350 up to about 4.5 ghz. I have read several guides on how to do it and am fairly certain I will be able to pull it off. My question is when I read the max temp is 62C is that referring to the cpu socket temp or the core temps. I have HWmonitor installed and can read the socket temps easy enough. What do I use to see the actual core temps (if they are even relevant). Thanks.

FX-8350 = Stock clock speed
Asus m5a99fx pro r2.0
Kingston HyperX 16gb 1600
Gigabyte 7950 = OC to 1100/1350
Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> this is my set up, it is blowing backwards, but could it affect negatively to the vrm zone? i think that the noctuas and the rear/top nidecs should exhaust all the hot air outside. I only changed the cpu multiplier, didn´t modify the fsb or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


Aside from the possibilty that yout cooler was not mounted properly, the 2 very limiting factors in your setup is a lousy motherboard certainly not capable of any serious overclocking and a cooler that looks inadequate as well . Other than those 2 minor details your honky dorry.


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radcheck86*
> 
> Alright guys this is my first post on overclock.net so be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am new to the overclocking game and want to work on getting my fx-8350 up to about 4.5 ghz. I have read several guides on how to do it and am fairly certain I will be able to pull it off. My question is when I read the max temp is 62C is that referring to the cpu socket temp or the core temps. I have HWmonitor installed and can read the socket temps easy enough. What do I use to see the actual core temps (if they are even relevant). Thanks.
> 
> FX-8350 = Stock clock speed
> Asus m5a99fx pro r2.0
> Kingston HyperX 16gb 1600
> Gigabyte 7950 = OC to 1100/1350
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo


welcome!

you should better use hwinfo64, previous post says that hwmonitor is buggy with amd temps.

62 is the max for cores. (CPU0 in hwinfo64)

72 for cpu socket. (CPU in hwinfo64)


----------



## Mega Man

uninstall hwmonitor ( known to be buggy on amd ) and install hwinfo64
cpu0 is core temp


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Aside from the possibilty that yout cooler was not mounted properly, the 2 very limiting factors in your setup is a lousy motherboard certainly not capable of any serious overclocking and a cooler that looks inadequate as well . Other than those 2 minor details your honky dorry.


for what i read in a lot of posts, it's not a lousy motherboard.

what do you mean with *"...your honky dorry"*? sorry, but i'm not from the states...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> for what i read in a lot of posts, it's not a lousy motherboard.
> 
> what do you mean with *"...your honky dorry"*? sorry, but i'm not from the states...


from your happy ending


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> OCCT is bad? Why? Genuine in concern, just not sure why it isn't accepted.


Mega Man is wrong to lump OCCT in the same category as Aida and Cinebench. Those are benchmarks not real stress tests. OCCT is a genuine stress test. That is simply his personal prejudice. I have not seen many other regulars condemn OCCT the way he did.


----------



## radcheck86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> welcome!
> 
> you should better use hwinfo64, previous post says that hwmonitor is buggy with amd temps.
> 
> 62 is the max for cores. (CPU0 in hwinfo64)
> 
> 72 for cpu socket. (CPU in hwinfo64)


Thank you! That is exactly what I needed to know. Nothing better than finding a great forum full of info when starting a new project.


----------



## Mega Man

not at all true
i said what is true. in this thread it seems if i were to come in and say i got 5ghz occt stable ( with screens ) on my 212 i would be laughed at.... occt is not a bad test. but it is no where near the level of prime or ibt avx


----------



## miklkit

Interesting. For me prime 95 has workers dropping out after only a few seconds at all settings, even stock. I do not use it.

I find IBT easiest to pass with OCCT being the hardest to pass.


----------



## Mega Man

have you tried ibt avx it is different from ibt

also do note the 90% memory usage


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have you tried ibt avx it is different from ibt
> 
> also do note the 90% memory usage


I second that.
IBT avx and blend are the way to go IMO.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega Man is wrong to lump OCCT in the same category as Aida and Cinebench. Those are benchmarks not real stress tests. OCCT is a genuine stress test. That is simply his personal prejudice. I have not seen many other regulars condemn OCCT the way he did.


I agree,

I know a lot of people use OCCT and is a stability test it loads CPU to the max and RAM up to 95%...

For everyday use OCCT is an very good stress test program but maybe when you do some more CPU intensive stuff prime95 is possibly better.

I do not use my CPU to the max a lot but soon i want to work with adobe aftereffects and some music programs and that gives my CPU a real workout and than i maybe want to be prime stable but as for now OCCT is working just fine, i am stable at 2hours of OCCT and never had blue screens or any other hick ups


----------



## darkelixa

My current temps while playing ff a realm reborn


----------



## Vencenzo

OCCT, IBT, Prime make a trinity of testing everything.
Small ft tells me I'm stable enough to run a single core burst bench with these settings, when I know that my voltage is too low for a full load.
IBT max tells me if I'm stable on voltage across everything ram/cpu with full load.
Prime blend for 8+ hours tells me if my ram/cpu are going to overheat eventually using that as a 24/7 clock.
OCCT tells me how even my LLC is, If it's bumping up to 1.6 to keep me stable, I don't want to run that 24/7. (I play it safe)

All 3 programs are useful, but I agree with megaman on occt not being a viable 24/7 clock tester on it's own.
I've screwed up a modded minecraft server and caused loops that are more intensive on my temps than occt.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> have you tried ibt avx it is different from ibt
> 
> also do note the 90% memory usage


The only IBT I have found is this: IntelBurnTest v2.54 - by AgentGOD

If there is another one out there can you provide a link?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The only IBT I have found is this: IntelBurnTest v2.54 - by AgentGOD
> 
> If there is another one out there can you provide a link?


ibt at beginning of thread.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> ibt at beginning of thread.


That's what I already have.


----------



## KyadCK

The new shiny thing is here!


(The 7970)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not at all true
> i said what is true. in this thread it seems if i were to come in and say i got 5ghz occt stable ( with screens ) on my 212 i would be laughed at.... occt is not a bad test. but it is no where near the level of prime or ibt avx


I'll concede it is a bit less difficult than prime or ibt avx, but just a bit. It is nothing to laugh at sorry, I disagree with you on that. OCCT has levels of stress from what I remember though its been a while since I last ran it with the long wait for my H320 and my subsequent installation problems with it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The only IBT I have found is this: IntelBurnTest v2.54 - by AgentGOD
> 
> If there is another one out there can you provide a link?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> ibt at beginning of thread.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The new shiny thing is here!
> 
> 
> (The 7970)


congrats looks great !~


----------



## cssorkinman

I have a little mad money to dispose of, any thoughts from the group on the best cpu water block out there for the 8350?
I'm thinking about setting up a loop on a test bench of sorts and was considering the koolance 380A as a place to start. Thinking big single radiator and pumps large enough to provide 5 feet of lift ( basement bench , outdoor mount for radiator- winter's coming you know







). I'd appreciate any input on hose to use as well as fittings etc. Thanks in advance


----------



## darkelixa

Hello,

Using any version driver on final fantasy a realm reborn gives me low fps in fates and high population areas. Usually dropping from 60 fps to 20-40 then back up after the fate is over. My specs are

Windows 8 pro 64
16gb ddr3
120gb samsung ssd
gigabyte 2gb 770 gtx
amd 8350 with sabertooth 990fx rv2
silverstone 750w psu

Anyone else play ffxiv a realm reborn?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this


Redundant. Like broken prime95.


----------



## Pill Monster

Running Prime or IBT for hours on end is a good way to burn up your CPU and VRM's, not to mention unnecessary since there is no way a CPU will ever be put under that much stress in normal use.

POVRay or Cinebench, 3DMark 13 (Firestrike) or even your favorite game of MetroLL are all relevant stability tests. I even use HyperPi sometimes to do a quick check,.

If Joe Bloe can run all his games and apps for weeks on an overclocked rig end without a BSOD but not pass P95 - does that mean his system is unstable?

Oh - and Handbrake is another good one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Aside from the possibilty that yout cooler was not mounted properly, the 2 very limiting factors in your setup is a lousy motherboard certainly not capable of any serious overclocking and a cooler that looks inadequate as well . Other than those 2 minor details your honky dorry.


Well the M5A97-EVO is a fantastic board, prob the best 970 board around and it's a very capable overclocker.


----------



## Mega Man

remember to tell that to anyone doing rendering or encoding.... pointless....


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> remember to tell that to anyone doing rendering or encoding.... pointless....


What's pointless? I don't get what you mean....


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a little mad money to dispose of, any thoughts from the group on the best cpu water block out there for the 8350?
> I'm thinking about setting up a loop on a test bench of sorts and was considering the koolance 380A as a place to start. Thinking big single radiator and pumps large enough to provide 5 feet of lift ( basement bench , outdoor mount for radiator- winter's coming you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'd appreciate any input on hose to use as well as fittings etc. Thanks in advance


I think this thread will help you out. Seems to be pretty accurate. 22 waterblock test


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> What's pointless? I don't get what you mean....


Somebody that is doing encoding or rendering may need to have that stability. While playing games will not always max out your cpu to it's full potential rendering or encoding will. Lets say a hacker went with your ideal of well it played a game for hours on in without bsod. Hypothetically the hacker says ok let me go and do some bad stuff. His computer has a bsod while in hacking mode and then shuts down in the middle of what he was doing. Maybe then open ports or his actions could be traced. Also running a unstable overclock could also potentially really mess up your cpu or ram for that matter. It is always best to go for stable and not just the highest number.

Lets say I can get stable at 4.9 but not at 5.0 but I want to run the 5.0 just to have the number. More then likely the 5.0 will be so unstable that I will actually get better performance at 4.9 does that make any sense?


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Somebody that is doing encoding or rendering may need to have that stability. While playing games will not always max out your cpu to it's full potential rendering or encoding will. Lets say a hacker went with your ideal of well it played a game for hours on in without bsod. Hypothetically the hacker says ok let me go and do some bad stuff. His computer has a bsod while in hacking mode and then shuts down in the middle of what he was doing. Maybe then open ports or his actions could be traced. Also running a unstable overclock could also potentially really mess up your cpu or ram for that matter. It is always best to go for stable and not just the highest number.
> 
> Lets say I can get stable at 4.9 but not at 5.0 but I want to run the 5.0 just to have the number. More then likely the 5.0 will be so unstable that I will actually get better performance at 4.9 does that make any sense?


Lol.

Obviously neither you or MegaMan have any idea what Handbrake or POVRay are used for. I suggest both of you go and do some research on Google before putting both feet in your mouths...


----------



## Mega Man

absolutly not true, although i do detect a attitude.

feel free to render for a stress test it works well. however rendering will stress the cpu 100% more then occt

however. gaming? just because you dont get a bsod does not mean your are stable. i would rather prove to myself i am stable and know i wont be in that raid / critical moment in gaming and just happen to get a BSOD.

i dont care how you feel about your pc. if you want to be H******e stable ( for you gert, hope your ok.... ) go for it. but dont come in there and claim stability, esp the outlandish claims we have heard. esp throwing up cinebench or metro or any other bench as a proof of stability. we know better here.


----------



## d1nky

heres my current stress test - 15 hours of crunching so far, no errors

far more stressing than any 30 min prime or OCCT, IBT, kind of puts what megaman is saying to be TRUE and a great POINT! and the other guys 'game stable' total balls!



http://valid.canardpc.com/rg5188


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That's what I already have.


even though the version is the same version its still not the same IBT. the one from the beginning of this thread although it looks the same does not run the same. AVX will provide better results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radcheck86*
> 
> Alright guys this is my first post on overclock.net so be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am new to the overclocking game and want to work on getting my fx-8350 up to about 4.5 ghz. I have read several guides on how to do it and am fairly certain I will be able to pull it off. My question is when I read the max temp is 62C is that referring to the cpu socket temp or the core temps. I have HWmonitor installed and can read the socket temps easy enough. What do I use to see the actual core temps (if they are even relevant). Thanks.
> 
> FX-8350 = Stock clock speed
> Asus m5a99fx pro r2.0
> Kingston HyperX 16gb 1600
> Gigabyte 7950 = OC to 1100/1350
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo


Dont expect to take that 8350 too far with the hyper 212. My goal was 4.5 and i couldn't quite make it. Atleast not 100% stable. let us know how you do though or if you need any help







Good luck









Also as mentioned above hwinfo64 is much better for monitoring and keep an eye on those temps! I myself only got to 4.3ghz stable with a fairly high vboost (you can probably get 4.4 atleast pending LLC/Vcore I think your Asus will perform better)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree,
> 
> I know a lot of people use OCCT and is a stability test it loads CPU to the max and RAM up to 95%...
> 
> For everyday use OCCT is an very good stress test program but maybe when you do some more CPU intensive stuff prime95 is possibly better.
> 
> I do not use my CPU to the max a lot but soon i want to work with adobe aftereffects and some music programs and that gives my CPU a real workout and than i maybe want to be prime stable but as for now OCCT is working just fine, i am stable at 2hours of OCCT and never had blue screens or any other hick ups


I could be wrong about this because I dont really take the time to fully test it and dont know who would really. But there has been many times I have been OCCT stable and unable to become P95 stable until higher volts.

In theory wouldn't it be possible if your only OCCT stable and still have minor errors occasionally with p95 that youd most likely not blue screen, but could have errors in programs?

Have you ever tried encoding a video and seen if there was any glitches throughout? or maybe compiling and de-compiling large files to check for errors?

Just kinda curious myself if p95 can return an error with some people who are unable to get p95 stable (or choose not to), shouldn't the same type of results happen during other heavy usage programs? Even if they go un-noticed as a small glitch or even a screen tear or something

This is the reason I choose to only use OCCT for voltage monitoring and OCCT or IBT AVX for fast stability checking (use only while overclocking but once max occt + IBT AVX overclock reached use p95 to verify and solidify stability)

I dont know how much it matters but I want my processor to return 2+2=4 everytime lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Running Prime or IBT for hours on end is a good way to burn up your CPU and VRM's, not to mention unnecessary since there is no way a CPU will ever be put under that much stress in normal use.
> 
> POVRay or Cinebench, 3DMark 13 (Firestrike) or even your favorite game of MetroLL are all relevant stability tests. I even use HyperPi sometimes to do a quick check,.
> 
> If Joe Bloe can run all his games and apps for weeks on an overclocked rig end without a BSOD but not pass P95 - does that mean his system is unstable?
> 
> Oh - and Handbrake is another good one.
> Well the M5A97-EVO is a fantastic board, prob the best 970 board around and it's a very capable overclocker.


As mentioned above its not really the fact that i expect to ever get my PC up to that level or even that temperature that stress testing can. Its that If somehow it does, or if it is even only 80% stressed, is it still going to return the proper result everytime?

The purpose of using prime95 is to see that the result expected to happen happens. Its so simple thats why its so perfect for stress testing it not only loads the cpu but asks it a difficult question it already knows the answer to.

Even if you can play games without blue screen or encode movies without problems wouldnt you still feel better KNOWING that its not going to be a problem. KNOWING that you wont blue screen or have trouble prior to playing or encoding or whatever you may be doing. Knowing that 2+2 always equals 4 in your processors thoughtless "brain" lol

After 12 hours of prime95 i know i can leave my computer on overnight folding without problems, overnight encoding movies with no problems, overnight with a game running cause i passed out in the chair, no problems. You may be able to do all these same things but at the same time was there a small gitch in one of those moments you didnt notice? Id prefer to KNOW there wasn't


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> absolutly not true, although i do detect a attitude.
> 
> feel free to render for a stress test it works well. however rendering will stress the cpu 100% more then occt
> 
> however. gaming? just because you dont get a bsod does not mean your are stable. i would rather prove to myself i am stable and know i wont be in that raid / critical moment in gaming and just happen to get a BSOD.
> 
> i dont care how you feel about your pc. if you want to be H******e stable ( for you gert, hope your ok.... ) go for it. but dont come in there and claim stability, esp the outlandish claims we have heard. esp throwing up cinebench or metro or any other bench as a proof of stability. we know better here.


Lol. "we know better?" I test hardware every day so please don't tell me you know better. Others here might, but you don't know half of what you think you do buddy. And yes I can have an attitude, ask anyone here who is a member at G3D also.







But I'm allowed, and it's usually when peoples are spouting BS and passing it off as fact. There's some truth in your posts but also a lot of misinformation .... I've no idea where to begin...oh here's a start - how about the 62c max temp for Piledriver you claim... utter bollocks.

And no you did not know what Handbrake was or you would be telling me my OC could become unstable during encoding AFTER said I used handbrake to check for stability. Handbrake *is* a video encoder.

I feel sorry for some of the people trying to get help here.........


----------



## Noviets

Did I just kill my chip?

I was running at 5213 mhz, at only 1.46vCore, it was stable in everything except it was running way too hot to be able to test overnight. (after a few mins it was hitting 70's)

My comp was just sitting then when my antivirus software updated itself and rebooted my machine, upon completed of the update it does a scan to conclude it, and I hadnt noticed.

walked into the room with my fans going full speed with a scan going, and it blue screened.

After it blue screened it would not boot again, and kept getting blue screens just before the windows boot logo.

I had to down clock my chip to be able to boot, now back at 5ghz at 1.42 vCore with Ultra LLC.

Did I just ruin my chip? Am I likely to ever get high clocks out of it again?

I had left it at the 5.2 because it only hit a max of 54C in BF3 which is the highest CPU stressing game that I have, regretting my decision to do it on a chip this awesome, 5Ghz stable at 1.42 vcore is pretty nuts, I hit 64C on prime95 after 4 hours. Overnight at about 8-10C ambient Hits 47 average in BF3


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> even though the version is the same version its still not the same IBT. the one from the beginning of this thread although it looks the same does not run the same. AVX will provide better results.
> Dont expect to take that 8350 too far with the hyper 212. My goal was 4.5 and i couldn't quite make it. Atleast not 100% stable. let us know how you do though or if you need any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also as mentioned above hwinfo64 is much better for monitoring and keep an eye on those temps! I myself only got to 4.3ghz stable with a fairly high vboost (you can probably get 4.4 atleast pending LLC/Vcore I think your Asus will perform better)
> I could be wrong about this because I dont really take the time to fully test it and dont know who would really. But there has been many times I have been OCCT stable and unable to become P95 stable until higher volts.
> 
> In theory wouldn't it be possible if your only OCCT stable and still have minor errors occasionally with p95 that youd most likely not blue screen, but could have errors in programs?
> 
> Have you ever tried encoding a video and seen if there was any glitches throughout? or maybe compiling and de-compiling large files to check for errors?
> 
> Just kinda curious myself if p95 can return an error with some people who are unable to get p95 stable (or choose not to), shouldn't the same type of results happen during other heavy usage programs? Even if they go un-noticed as a small glitch or even a screen tear or something
> 
> This is the reason I choose to only use OCCT for voltage monitoring and OCCT or IBT AVX for fast stability checking (use only while overclocking but once max occt + IBT AVX overclock reached use p95 to verify and solidify stability)
> 
> I dont know how much it matters but I want my processor to return 2+2=4 everytime lol
> As mentioned above its not really the fact that i expect to ever get my PC up to that level or even that temperature that stress testing can. Its that If somehow it does, or if it is even only 80% stressed, is it still going to return the proper result everytime?
> 
> The purpose of using prime95 is to see that the result expected to happen happens. Its so simple thats why its so perfect for stress testing it not only loads the cpu but asks it a difficult question it already knows the answer to.
> 
> Even if you can play games without blue screen or encode movies without problems wouldnt you still feel better KNOWING that its not going to be a problem. KNOWING that you wont blue screen or have trouble prior to playing or encoding or whatever you may be doing. Knowing that 2+2 always equals 4 in your processors thoughtless "brain" lol
> 
> After 12 hours of prime95 i know i can leave my computer on overnight folding without problems, overnight encoding movies with no problems, overnight with a game running cause i passed out in the chair, no problems. You may be able to do all these same things but at the same time was there a small gitch in one of those moments you didnt notice? Id prefer to KNOW there wasn't


To be perfectly honest with you, there is no such thing as total stability when you OC your rig.

for example, you can run IBT,Prime95, Aida64 OCCT etc. and stable in every program and when you are gaming you can suddenly crash and go like what the hell?! i was prime stable...

those tests are an good way to see if any errors occur but for everyday usage i would not run those unrealistic programs.

Personally i do not like prime95 because several times i was prime stable for 2 hours and more and run some games or transfer a lot of files and was making music i get crashes, and there is no need to test for hours on end or an complete day because if your system is unstable it shows up after 30 minutes anyways









I do want to point out that testing for stability is important but in my opinion its better to test with stuff you do with it on a daily basis, i do run OCCT test because its an fast way for a quick stability test but as for better testing i would highly recommend using 3Dmark11 or PC mark7 or PC mark vantage x64 because those tests run an realistic load to your CPU and test way more than Prime95 because prime is an CPU test and does not test RAM that much like OCCT and the others do i listed above.

What i do for RAM testing is to transfer a lot of files or couple of BIG files like big movies or music files to my other drive like last night i transferred over 200GB of movies to my other drive and no errors or whatsoever, i did one time Prime95 and was stable and did the same thing only with other movies of course but mostly the same amount of files and half way i get error and blue screen so that shows me how poor Prime95 is and from that time i never use prime again.

So to answer your question about stability, well it depends on what you do with your system honestly but the best way to test it is to use OCCT for 30 minutes than run some benchmarks like 3Dmark11 and PC mark7 or vantage x64 if that worked out go play some games and other stuff like large files transfers etc.

You can be prime stable for hours but crash after 1 hour of gaming, so the best way to test is what i said above and just everyday usage


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Did I just kill my chip?
> 
> I was running at 5213 mhz, at only 1.46vCore, it was stable in everything except it was running way too hot to be able to test overnight. (after a few mins it was hitting 70's)
> 
> My comp was just sitting then when my antivirus software updated itself and rebooted my machine, upon completed of the update it does a scan to conclude it, and I hadnt noticed.
> 
> walked into the room with my fans going full speed with a scan going, and it blue screened.
> 
> After it blue screened it would not boot again, and kept getting blue screens just before the windows boot logo.
> 
> I had to down clock my chip to be able to boot, now back at 5ghz at 1.42 vCore with Ultra LLC.
> 
> Did I just ruin my chip? Am I likely to ever get high clocks out of it again?
> 
> I had left it at the 5.2 because it only hit a max of 54C in BF3 which is the highest CPU stressing game that I have, regretting my decision to do it on a chip this awesome, 5Ghz stable at 1.42 vcore is pretty nuts, I hit 64C on prime95 after 4 hours. Overnight at about 8-10C ambient Hits 47 average in BF3


Clear cmos , hope for the best.

Could be a corrupted OS too , good luck


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear cmos , hope for the best.
> 
> Could be a corrupted OS too , good luck


I got it to boot my loading my 5ghz profile, and it's stable, I mean I havent stress tested it, but I have previously stress tested this profile and was stable.

My question is, would excessive heat. for a small duration enough to bluescreen the comp cause the chip to degrade to the point where it would make the chip unstable at higher overclocks?

Im not sure on the heat the core got to, but im assuming that it was in the 70's before it blue screened.

It's just the fact that the OS is fine with a lower overclock, but bluescreens when trying to boot on the one that it bluescreened on makes me think the OS is alright..

Just seems like it's no longer able to run at that speed anymore, making me think I ruined my chip









I thought that the chip would throttle or reboot if it got too hot, but the system bluescreened.

The chip would have been at that heat for about a minute or so.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I got it to boot my loading my 5ghz profile, and it's stable, I mean I havent stress tested it, but I have previously stress tested this profile and was stable.
> 
> My question is, would excessive heat. for a small duration enough to bluescreen the comp cause the chip to degrade to the point where it would make the chip unstable at higher overclocks?
> 
> Im not sure on the heat the core got to, but im assuming that it was in the 70's before it blue screened.
> 
> It's just the fact that the OS is fine with a lower overclock, but bluescreens when trying to boot on the one that it bluescreened on makes me think the OS is alright..
> 
> Just seems like it's no longer able to run at that speed anymore, making me think I ruined my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the chip would throttle or reboot if it got too hot, but the system bluescreened.
> 
> The chip would have been at that heat for about a minute or so.


I would think the chip would be fine but the added stress of any changes the antivirus was making during OS load may have been enough to bsod. I've had updates do this before, could be what was happening for you.

If your volts were that low and you are on water, I would think you would be fine , I've pushed a lot more than that and have had no problems.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> To be perfectly honest with you, there is no such thing as total stability when you OC your rig.
> 
> for example, you can run IBT,Prime95, Aida64 OCCT etc. and stable in every program and when you are gaming you can suddenly crash and go like what the hell?! i was prime stable...
> 
> those tests are an good way to see if any errors occur but for everyday usage i would not run those unrealistic programs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i do not like prime95 because several times i was prime stable for 2 hours and more and run some games or transfer a lot of files and was making music i get crashes, and there is no need to test for hours on end or an complete day because if your system is unstable it shows up after 30 minutes anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to point out that testing for stability is important but in my opinion its better to test with stuff you do with it on a daily basis, i do run OCCT test because its an fast way for a quick stability test but as for better testing i would highly recommend using 3Dmark11 or PC mark7 or PC mark vantage x64 because those tests run an realistic load to your CPU and test way more than Prime95 because prime is an CPU test and does not test RAM that much like OCCT and the others do i listed above.
> 
> What i do for RAM testing is to transfer a lot of files or couple of BIG files like big movies or music files to my other drive like last night i transferred over 200GB of movies to my other drive and no errors or whatsoever, i did one time Prime95 and was stable and did the same thing only with other movies of course but mostly the same amount of files and half way i get error and blue screen so that shows me how poor Prime95 is and from that time i never use prime again.
> 
> So to answer your question about stability, well it depends on what you do with your system honestly but the best way to test it is to use OCCT for 30 minutes than run some benchmarks like 3Dmark11 and PC mark7 or vantage x64 if that worked out go play some games and other stuff like large files transfers etc.
> 
> 
> You can be prime stable for hours but crash after 1 hour of gaming, so the best way to test is what i said above and just everyday usage


even you are full of crap, everything you just said is wrong!! by stress testing (similar to what vendors do but they do for far longer), we try to find our maximum/total stability. even AMDs turbo frequencies would of been tested and that's an overclock..... hell even when they had to decide on binning the new 9370/9590 theyd have to know an ideal oc and bin accordingly, which takes rigorous testing!

how are these programs unrealistic?! if I used 3dmark or any program you mentioned I would be screwed for crunching or folding, and anything else tbh! what you say is unrealistic!

the other day I thought I was stable and bsods 5 times in a day... upped my cpunb volts and tested again and now fine. before I started crunching I had to prime for several hours to make sure this overclock was stable. so far ive been crunching full load overclocked for nearly 18 hours no errors.

also if you think you have tested and bsod, that may not even be due to the cpu. it could also be software/drivers etc

to the people that don't stress test properly youre either a noob, too lazy or ignorant of data corruption

BTW its memtest for ram/imc and prime/ibt for cpu and gaming or similar for HT etc


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would think the chip would be fine but the added stress of any changes the antivirus was making during OS load may have been enough to bsod. I've had updates do this before, could be what was happening for you.
> 
> If your volts were that low and you are on water, I would think you would be fine , I've pushed a lot more than that and have had no problems.


Yeah volts I think peeked at 1.46 vCore, It was just the temp that I was concerned about.

This little 120mm closed loop cooler is pretty crap considering how much I paid.

Likely 1-3C at most better than the CNPS12X air cooler I was using (6 pipe 120x3mm fans).

It's amazing how much heat the cores are making at higher clocks, even with the same vCore there about a 10C difference from 5.0ghz and 5.16ghz

Cant wait to get my custom loop going, I was going to wait for steamroller and see if there were any newer waterblocks that are better than the Koolance-380A at 90 degrees


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Lol. "we know better?" I test hardware every day so please don't tell me you know better. Others here might, but you don't know half of what you think you do buddy. And yes I can have an attitude, ask anyone here who is a member at G3D also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm allowed, and it's usually when peoples are spouting BS and passing it off as fact. There's some truth in your posts but also a lot of misinformation .... I've no idea where to begin...oh here's a start - how about the 62c max temp for Piledriver you claim... utter bollocks.
> 
> And no you did not know what Handbrake was or you would be telling me my OC could become unstable during encoding AFTER said I used handbrake to check for stability. Handbrake *is* a video encoder.
> 
> I feel sorry for some of the people trying to get help here.........


actually the 62c came directly from AMD. They also stated the volts aren't the issue just temps, and 62c was max sustained safe temp. Even mega man has run over so its not like he is saying 62c is a hard wall but rather the soft limit.


----------



## AlDyer

Noviets I think you will be perfectly fine with that low voltage


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> actually the 62c came directly from AMD. They also stated the volts aren't the issue just temps, and 62c was max sustained safe temp. Even mega man has run over so its not like he is saying 62c is a hard wall but rather the soft limit.


Where did they state that volts arnt the issue if temps are good ??


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Where did they state that volts arnt the issue if tempa are good ??


never heard of LN2/DICE


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Well the M5A97-EVO is a fantastic board, prob the best 970 board around and it's a very capable overclocker.


Word. Unfortunately I seem to be stuck at 4.5 even with my VRM temps in the 45c area under load. ( I zip tied the stock fan to my vrms







). And advise or am I stuck like Gerty said?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Lol. "we know better?" I test hardware every day so please don't tell me you know better. Others here might, but you don't know half of what you think you do buddy. And yes I can have an attitude, ask anyone here who is a member at G3D also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm allowed, and it's usually when peoples are spouting BS and passing it off as fact. There's some truth in your posts but also a lot of misinformation .... I've no idea where to begin...oh here's a start - how about the 62c max temp for Piledriver you claim... utter bollocks.
> 
> And no you did not know what Handbrake was or you would be telling me my OC could become unstable during encoding AFTER said I used handbrake to check for stability. Handbrake *is* a video encoder.
> 
> I feel sorry for some of the people trying to get help here.........


g3d i lol.
62 is amds recommended max temp. i never said dont go above it. sorry to brake it to you. as i say below i have had my chip shut down due to hitting 90
it is easy to come in here and spew lies from your keyboard. all i ask for is proof.
so prove to me i am wrong.
i dont have time to find it before work. but i will after work.
also i know handbrake is an encoder.

i use dvdfab buddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Did I just kill my chip?
> 
> I was running at 5213 mhz, at only 1.46vCore, it was stable in everything except it was running way too hot to be able to test overnight. (after a few mins it was hitting 70's)
> 
> My comp was just sitting then when my antivirus software updated itself and rebooted my machine, upon completed of the update it does a scan to conclude it, and I hadnt noticed.
> 
> walked into the room with my fans going full speed with a scan going, and it blue screened.
> 
> After it blue screened it would not boot again, and kept getting blue screens just before the windows boot logo.
> 
> I had to down clock my chip to be able to boot, now back at 5ghz at 1.42 vCore with Ultra LLC.
> 
> Did I just ruin my chip? Am I likely to ever get high clocks out of it again?
> 
> I had left it at the 5.2 because it only hit a max of 54C in BF3 which is the highest CPU stressing game that I have, regretting my decision to do it on a chip this awesome, 5Ghz stable at 1.42 vcore is pretty nuts, I hit 64C on prime95 after 4 hours. Overnight at about 8-10C ambient Hits 47 average in BF3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I got it to boot my loading my 5ghz profile, and it's stable, I mean I havent stress tested it, but I have previously stress tested this profile and was stable.
> 
> My question is, would excessive heat. for a small duration enough to bluescreen the comp cause the chip to degrade to the point where it would make the chip unstable at higher overclocks?
> 
> Im not sure on the heat the core got to, but im assuming that it was in the 70's before it blue screened.
> 
> It's just the fact that the OS is fine with a lower overclock, but bluescreens when trying to boot on the one that it bluescreened on makes me think the OS is alright..
> 
> Just seems like it's no longer able to run at that speed anymore, making me think I ruined my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the chip would throttle or reboot if it got too hot, but the system bluescreened.
> 
> The chip would have been at that heat for about a minute or so.


you are probably fine my chip has gone to 90 several times.
bios or os could be corrupted. as already stated


----------



## ihatelolcats

5.2ghz at 1.46v? not surprised it wouldnt boot for you. voltage is way too low for it to be stable


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Did I just kill my chip?
> 
> I was running at 5213 mhz, at only 1.46vCore, it was stable in everything except it was running way too hot to be able to test overnight. (after a few mins it was hitting 70's)
> 
> My comp was just sitting then when my antivirus software updated itself and rebooted my machine, upon completed of the update it does a scan to conclude it, and I hadnt noticed.
> 
> walked into the room with my fans going full speed with a scan going, and it blue screened.
> 
> After it blue screened it would not boot again, and kept getting blue screens just before the windows boot logo.
> 
> I had to down clock my chip to be able to boot, now back at 5ghz at 1.42 vCore with Ultra LLC.
> 
> Did I just ruin my chip? Am I likely to ever get high clocks out of it again?
> 
> I had left it at the 5.2 because it only hit a max of 54C in BF3 which is the highest CPU stressing game that I have, regretting my decision to do it on a chip this awesome, 5Ghz stable at 1.42 vcore is pretty nuts, I hit 64C on prime95 after 4 hours. Overnight at about 8-10C ambient Hits 47 average in BF3


5.2 @ 1.46 is a pretty surefire way to corrupt data unless you running the ridiculous extreme LLC on a AS9 mobo.
Undervolting can result in partial hardware failure that doesn't quite cause a BSOD.
In this case your basically returning a invalid output to memory. When you see prime say it returned a invalid sum, that means you would have wrote something to a memory address that doesn't belong there.

If I'm trying to calculate 9+3x5 and my brain fails for a second at 3 I'll think the answer is 45.


----------



## miklkit

When I tried the link to IBT on the first page months ago it was dead, so searched and found it. Now that link works and it is a different version. I just gave it a quick run and gflops has more than doubled and temps went down 2.6C. Cool! Double the gflops and less temps! Is this why people like it?


----------



## d1nky

this is what I mean by needing stability.... not one error or glitch

25 hours of rock solid crunching at 4.875ghz


----------



## miklkit

You let your puter sit there doing nothing for 25 hours? No way will I let my onlyest puter just sit there for 25 hours. One hour tops for testing and then it's off to the games!
















No muss, no fuss, no lockups, no bsod, just good clean fun.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You let your puter sit there doing nothing for 25 hours? No way will I let my onlyest puter just sit there for 25 hours. One hour tops for testing and then it's off to the games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No muss, no fuss, no lockups, no bsod, just good clean fun.


be nice if you had a rig worthy of gaming









I joke, its for a challenge and could win games


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You let your puter sit there doing nothing for 25 hours? No way will I let my onlyest puter just sit there for 25 hours. One hour tops for testing and then it's off to the games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No muss, no fuss, no lockups, no bsod, just good clean fun.


1hour? Please
12 hours min, 24 hours even better, and the gold standard most custom PC makers that OC do is 72 hours.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

I'll usually let it run on P95 for a good 6 hours or so. The longest I've ever seen my system run before a core fails is about an hour and a half. If it goes without core failure after that chances are nothing will happen (at least in my experience). Also I don't fold and I shut my system down every night. The most I game is maybe 4-6 hours in a clip and maybe a few hours of video encoding as well so for me I see no use in running P95 for 25 hours (lol @72 hours)

However I can certainly understand that level of extreme stability testing for people who run their systems 24/7 with heavy load tasks like folding, obviously. Like anything testing parameters should be based on your personal use.


----------



## Noviets

Thanks to all those that helped, I ran the startup repair and updated a few drivers, re-created the bios profile and seems that things are back in action!

And I know that the chip isn't stable at this overclock, but every single bench that I've ran at 5.2ghz at 1.465vCore is higher than the 5.0 at 1.42.

It does generate alot of heat and I do seriously need to get a better loop going to be able to give it the right vaults for stability. But for what I use it for, I have zero problems with it.

I may be having calc problems like Vencezo said, but If the performance is better, I'm sure it can last a month or so undervolted till my custom loop is sorted.

For what I use it for, it's stable. It even passes cpu benches, things like Cinebench put way more stress on the chip than any game would.

I ran prime, I didnt get mismatch errors, but I stopped it pretty quickly due to heat.

I know people here say that 12+ hours on prime95 etc is required (I personally test it for an hour or two), but if it's stable for everything you use it for, and the extra mhz performance out weighs the possible performance increase from having a 100% stable chip what's the downside?

I've backed things down now, I'm currently running prime while writing this, 1.440 vCore, at 4960Mhz. been running about 43 mins, so far max core is 64c the heat seems to come in waves, assuming at the start of each data set. Sitting at around 54c atm.

It's absolutely amazing how much heat these chips produce, I put 1.6 Vcore in my thuban 1090T at 4.21ghz on AIR and it sat comfortably at 47C in prime. I'm a good 0.15v less, on water (Mid-ish range closed unit) and it's easily 25C hotter.

I'm actually wanting to put my old CNPS12X on here just to get a comparison, I am using the stock TIM aswell, instead of the Antec 7 nano diamond. But thats probably a degree or two difference I would suspect. /shrug

Edit: Dont be mean I was asking a genuine question <3


----------



## CptDanko

Yes that's my only gripe with visheras is the heat.

Im planning on getting a coolermaster eisburg just for this vishera


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Thanks to all those that helped, I ran the startup repair and updated a few drivers, re-created the bios profile and seems that things are back in action!
> 
> And I know that the chip isn't stable at this overclock, but every single bench that I've ran at 5.2ghz at 1.465vCore is higher than the 5.0 at 1.42.
> 
> It does generate alot of heat and I do seriously need to get a better loop going to be able to give it the right vaults for stability. But for what I use it for, I have zero problems with it.
> 
> I may be having calc problems like Vencezo said, but If the performance is better, I'm sure it can last a month or so undervolted till my custom loop is sorted.
> 
> For what I use it for, it's stable. It even passes cpu benches, things like Cinebench put way more stress on the chip than any game would.
> 
> I ran prime, I didnt get mismatch errors, but I stopped it pretty quickly due to heat.
> 
> I know people here say that 12+ hours on prime95 etc is required (I personally test it for an hour or two), but if it's stable for everything you use it for, and the extra mhz performance out weighs the possible performance increase from having a 100% stable chip what's the downside?
> 
> I've backed things down now, I'm currently running prime while writing this, 1.440 vCore, at 4960Mhz. been running about 43 mins, so far max core is 64c the heat seems to come in waves, assuming at the start of each data set. Sitting at around 54c atm.
> 
> It's absolutely amazing how much heat these chips produce, I put 1.6 Vcore in my thuban 1090T at 4.21ghz on AIR and it sat comfortably at 47C in prime. I'm a good 0.15v less, on water (Mid-ish range closed unit) and it's easily 25C hotter.
> 
> I'm actually wanting to put my old CNPS12X on here just to get a comparison, I am using the stock TIM aswell, instead of the Antec 7 nano diamond. But thats probably a degree or two difference I would suspect. /shrug
> 
> Edit: Dont be mean I was asking a genuine question <3


I'm guessing the "harm" isn't so much damage related but more performance related. For example I would guess those high benchmark comparisons you mentioned are for the period of time that everything is running stable, once you start getting core failures (which don't necessarily result in BSOD or other obvious errors like that) then all those benchmarks lose value. Instability is not limited to BSOD or calculation errors, it also means the very items you (particularly you) happen to be interested in i.e.: Benchmarks. I wonder what would the result of one of those benchmarks be with a failed core


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i use dvdfab buddy


Is nice, ya? I have yet to give it a video it can't peg all my cores with.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this is what I mean by needing stability.... not one error or glitch
> 
> 25 hours of rock solid crunching at 4.875ghz


BONIC and Folding are probably the best tests out there for two simple reasons...

1: Need absolute stability for long lengths of time.
2: You're willing running it. It's not a "Test", it's something you plan to do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You let your puter sit there doing nothing for 25 hours? No way will I let my onlyest puter just sit there for 25 hours. One hour tops for testing and then it's off to the games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No muss, no fuss, no lockups, no bsod, just good clean fun.


BONIC is a distributed computing thing like Folding, it's not a stress test, and it's not "doing nothing".









My 'puter has a new home! The ambients are literally 8-12C cooler. Maybe in this colder environment I'll bring back my 5Ghz.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> actually the 62c came directly from AMD. They also stated the volts aren't the issue just temps, and 62c was max sustained safe temp. Even mega man has run over so its not like he is saying 62c is a hard wall but rather the soft limit.


I think you're just repeating things you've heard on the internet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> 1hour? Please
> 12 hours min, 24 hours even better, and the gold standard most custom PC makers that OC do is 72 hours.


That is rubbish.

Quote:


> g3d i lol.


G3D I lol? Are u kidding? Why not do a quick OCN forum search for "Guru3D" and see how many G3D articles and reviews people HERE refer to.
G3D is one of the most respected hardware sites and respected forums on the net along with AnandTech, that's common knowledge.

Some of their members even come here to help so u should be more appreciative. Unfortunately it's hard because there are so many people posting questions on OCN there are just too many posts and everything just gets lost in the threads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 62 is amds recommended max temp. i never said dont go above it. sorry to brake it to you. as i say below i have had my chip shut down due to hitting 90
> it is easy to come in here and spew lies from your keyboard. all i ask for is proof.
> so prove to me i am wrong.
> i dont have time to find it before work. but i will after work.
> also i know handbrake is an encoder.
> i use dvdfab buddy


Yes, it is easy to spew lies like you say, however lying is one thing do not do. I'm not sure what you're asking me to prove though.........that I don't lie?
Well here's my profile, if it helps.....I'm sure u know who Hilbert is...



And here is proof of the 90c temp limit for FX. I can't show you the app name since it's not for public release.



I mean really, you can hardly expect a CPU with 8 cores and a TDP of over 214W (9970) to have a max temp of 62c, that would be impossible. Tcase max for FX is 90c so yes of course your PC would shut down because that's when the Thermal Protection kicks in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> I think you're just repeating things you've heard on the internet.
> That is rubbish.
> 
> g3d i lol.


G3D I lol? Are u kidding? Why not do a quick OCN forum search for "Guru3D" and see how many G3D articles and reviews people HERE refer to.
G3D is one of the most respected hardware sites and respected forums on the net along with AnandTech, that's common knowledge.

Some of their members even come here to help so u should be more appreciative. Unfortunately it's hard because there are so many people posting questions on OCN there are just too many posts and everything just gets lost in the threads.
Yes, it is easy to spew lies like you say, however lying is one thing do not do. I'm not sure what you're asking me to prove though.........that I don't lie?
Well here's my profile, if it helps.....I'm sure u know who Hilbert is...



And here is proof of the 90c temp limit for FX. I can't show you the app name since it's not for public release.



I mean really, you can hardly expect a CPU with 8 cores and a TDP of over 214W (9970) to have a max temp of 62c, that would be impossible. Tcase max for FX is 90c so yes of course your PC would shut down because that's when the Thermal Protection kicks in.

Hope this helps.







[/quote]

SUp Pill Monster, I have seen you at guru3d.

Anyways it concerns me that you said rubbish when it comes to stability testing.

Are you trying to say 1 hr is enough? Then explain to me why stress tests such as prime or OCCT can error after an hour let alone have games crash when you think your system is stable after only 1 hour?


----------



## d1nky

im glad someone see's the importance of stability. I like being able to load a profile for doing the odd folding/crunching challenge. its fun and people have a laugh, and prizes are available.

the gflops that come out from an oc'd 8 core are pretty nice. but heat, oh my god. it a battle keeping to 50*c for a100% load for a full day, my room is baking hot with 2 rigs full blast!

simply the best ''stress test'' of total stability..... kind of makes ''game stable'' a joke!


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> SUp Pill Monster, I have seen you at guru3d.
> 
> Anyways it concerns me that you said rubbish when it comes to stability testing.
> 
> Are you trying to say 1 hr is enough? Then explain to me why stress tests such as prime or OCCT can error after an hour let alone have games crash when you think your system is stable after only 1 hour?
> I have seen you at guru3d.
> 
> Anyways it concerns me that you said rubbish when it comes to stability testing.Are you trying to say 1 hr is enough? Then explain to me why stress tests such as prime or OCCT can error after an hour let alone have games crash when you think your system is stable after only 1 hour?


Hi mate,
No, I'm not saying stability testing is rubbish, I'm saying testers don't run P95 for 72 hrs... That's all.

Sorry bout all the post btw, I have no idea what's going on with the formatting......


----------



## Pill Monster

*** I don't know why I have 3 post in row but can a mod please delete a couple? Thanks.


----------



## Pill Monster

deleted...


----------



## d1nky

can someone fix all those posts??!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 5.2ghz at 1.46v? not surprised it wouldnt boot for you. voltage is way too low for it to be stable


this. ^^^^^

try 4.6 or 4.7 @ that voltage.

4.8 if you got horse shoes and lottery tickets hoofed where the sun don't shine

on a side note be out on tour for a few weeks to come back to this garbage? this thread is now worse then
when the "worst offenders" called this place home.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Thanks to all those that helped, I ran the startup repair and updated a few drivers, re-created the bios profile and seems that things are back in action!
> 
> And I know that the chip isn't stable at this overclock, but every single bench that I've ran at 5.2ghz at 1.465vCore is higher than the 5.0 at 1.42.
> 
> It does generate alot of heat and I do seriously need to get a better loop going to be able to give it the right vaults for stability. But for what I use it for, I have zero problems with it.
> 
> I may be having calc problems like Vencezo said, but If the performance is better, I'm sure it can last a month or so undervolted till my custom loop is sorted.
> 
> For what I use it for, it's stable. It even passes cpu benches, things like Cinebench put way more stress on the chip than any game would.
> 
> I ran prime, I didnt get mismatch errors, but I stopped it pretty quickly due to heat.
> 
> I know people here say that 12+ hours on prime95 etc is required (I personally test it for an hour or two), but if it's stable for everything you use it for, and the extra mhz performance out weighs the possible performance increase from having a 100% stable chip what's the downside?
> 
> I've backed things down now, I'm currently running prime while writing this, 1.440 vCore, at 4960Mhz. been running about 43 mins, so far max core is 64c the heat seems to come in waves, assuming at the start of each data set. Sitting at around 54c atm.
> 
> It's absolutely amazing how much heat these chips produce, I put 1.6 Vcore in my thuban 1090T at 4.21ghz on AIR and it sat comfortably at 47C in prime. I'm a good 0.15v less, on water (Mid-ish range closed unit) and it's easily 25C hotter.
> 
> I'm actually wanting to put my old CNPS12X on here just to get a comparison, I am using the stock TIM aswell, instead of the Antec 7 nano diamond. But thats probably a degree or two difference I would suspect. /shrug
> 
> Edit: Dont be mean I was asking a genuine question <3


Run proper AVX IBT atleast on Very high if not custom 90% Screen shot the results.

you are starving you CPU for voltage, AVX IBT will show this, OCCT will show this.

Post screen shots or it didn't happen...


----------



## Pill Monster

Tbh it's really up to the individual how they wanna test their rig....there is no hard and fast rules either way...

But anyway sorry I have to go because Team NZ are about to beat Oracle and win the America's cup for the third time...don't wanna miss it.









*Edit:* Stupid time limit rule. What a bunch of BS.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok so we are getting some wires crossed here. 62C was the max sustained safe limit as in "you want your crap to last". This was told by an AMD rep some time ago, since there were no listings on the CPU sites. It isn't the max temp and no where did I say it was. Now if you wish to run at 90C day in and day out or to be reasonable 85C, knock yourself out. My advice will always be 62C is the max safe temp limit for everyday use.


----------



## Mega Man

you are absolutely right to think 8 said that.you have my apologies once I reread what I wrote I loled at your statement. "I from here so believe me"

anyone knows max is 90 but you come in here and insult me sayingI am wrong and that is all you claim for proof?

when I am at home I will see if I can find [email protected] states 62 is max reccomended temp won't do it from a phone


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are absolutely right to think 8 said that.you have my apologies once I reread what I wrote I loled at your statement. "I from here so believe me"
> 
> anyone knows max is 90 but you come in here and insult me sayingI am wrong and that is all you claim for proof?
> 
> when I am at home I will see if I can find [email protected] states 62 is max reccomended temp won't do it from a phone


...







I just RMA my FX-8350 I'm not happy at all it was my Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 damage my CPU even come closed Phenom I X4 960T to so much drama IM please I can tell you more Thank you...


----------



## strykerr1

ok so im playing around with my comp ... bored and i can run 4.8 at 50c for about 10 mins at 1.5v now im not trying to run this setup for 24/7 use i mainly want to see how far i can push my chip and see how effective my cooling setup is working ( not completed getting the fan controllers for my deltas tom. cant wait to see what 600+ cfm will do haha just as an experiment. anyways if i up my voltage will that make it stable? and does it matter what you overclock as far as stability? should i focus on multi? or Fsb?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> ok so im playing around with my comp ... bored and i can run 4.8 at 50c for about 10 mins at 1.5v now im not trying to run this setup for 24/7 use i mainly want to see how far i can push my chip and see how effective my cooling setup is working ( not completed getting the fan controllers for my deltas tom. cant wait to see what 600+ cfm will do haha just as an experiment. anyways if i up my voltage will that make it stable? and does it matter what you overclock as far as stability? should i focus on multi? or Fsb?


At that 4.8 you should probably try 1.52 and see how far that will get you.

I want to welcome all the new people to the vishera club. I enjoy mine and had to beat it with a hammer to respect me lol.


----------



## matt1898

New FX owner here! Got mine from TD last week on there 30$ off sale for the CPU. I'll update my stats soon, right now I just did a reinstall over everything, and checking everything out. Using an ASUS M5A99X Evo r2.0 board.


----------



## goku5868

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt1898*
> 
> New FX owner here! Got mine from TD last week on there 30$ off sale for the CPU. I'll update my stats soon, right now I just did a reinstall over everything, and checking everything out. Using an ASUS M5A99X Evo r2.0 board.


If I was you should take it back I had nothing with mine M5A99FX PRO R2.0 I hate Asus zap my FX-8350 plus had RMA I was not a happy camper...







I'm going back to Intel i5-2500K for these reason...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goku5868*
> 
> If I was you should take it back I had nothing with mine M5A99FX PRO R2.0 I hate Asus zap my FX-8350 plus had RMA I was not a happy camper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to Intel i5-2500K for these reason...


Well I hate to hear that but to be honest every manufacturer will put out something that is not up to par. Other wise we wouldn't have the silicon lottery. Nothing wrong with Intel but if everyone quit after something went wrong nothing would evolve and we would be in the stone age. I know you are mad and upset personally you have that right to be. Just don't base your bias off of a manufacturer.


----------



## Durquavian

just purchased a Delta 120mm 252CFM fan and a couple of sheets of 11.0W/mK @ .5 and 1.0mm and 4.8 grams cooling diamond thermal compound. Should get it next week. The thermal tape on my VRMs is deteriorated a bit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matt1898*
> 
> New FX owner here! Got mine from TD last week on there 30$ off sale for the CPU. I'll update my stats soon, right now I just did a reinstall over everything, and checking everything out. Using an ASUS M5A99X Evo r2.0 board.


welcome please let us know if you have any questions!~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> I think you're just repeating things you've heard on the internet.
> That is rubbish.
> 
> Yes, it is easy to spew lies like you say, however lying is one thing do not do. I'm not sure what you're asking me to prove though.........that I don't lie?
> Well here's my profile, if it helps.....I'm sure u know who Hilbert is...
> And here is proof of the 90c temp limit for FX. I can't show you the app name since it's not for public release.
> I mean really, you can hardly expect a CPU with 8 cores and a TDP of over 214W (9970) to have a max temp of 62c, that would be impossible. Tcase max for FX is 90c so yes of course your PC would shut down because that's when the Thermal Protection kicks in.
> 
> Hope this helps.


here is my proof
i think we can all agree that the 83xx is related very very closely to the 81xx please note they do not show max temps on the 8350 details page, but guess what they do on both the 8120 and the 8350

Source #1



Source #2



and please note this is not from MISC program that states MAX temp before thermal shutdown, this is from AMD.com

also please note, you dont have to use "SUPER SSSSSEEEEECCCREEETT PROGRAM"
core temp shows the same thing.
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l255/janepreddy/CoreTemp-Scr.png

this is from an 8150, not mine as i wont use coretemp.... but you get the idea. it shows the same thing on the 8350
http://i43.tinypic.com/9gh3ww.png
my bad it does show 70....

on lighter news. wb flash !~ hope it all went well for you @!

i have to say, once you learn the junk giga calls bios the 990fxa-ud7 ( rev3.0 ) is a freaking beast.
4.75ghz [email protected] 2500npu/nb 3250ht ( my main concern is ht if i left it stock i could clock much higher )


it stayed well below 53c till i left for work when i got home it seems to of made its way to 60, it probably got to 80 in my room though so that is to be expected. 18 hours of prime i am happy with now for some dvdfab to truly test it !~


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> just purchased a Delta 120mm 252CFM fan and a couple of sheets of 11.0W/mK @ .5 and 1.0mm and 4.8 grams cooling diamond thermal compound. Should get it next week. The thermal tape on my VRMs is deteriorated a bit.


I have three of those deltas are they the first deltas you bought, I learned the hard way with them, don't connect them to your mobo you'll fry that bish they pull 4amps and also use 45watts at full tilt, so most fan controllers will also melt... Haha had one literally catch fire with mine, and connecting them straight to 12v... Gets you some serious air.. Also it's unbelievably loud seriously it's deafening I could hear all three outside my house.... But if this isn't your first delta km sure you know all this and have a plan. I had to order two 12v regulators with pig tails off frozen cpu they come tomorrow so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Mega Man

no you just buy fan controllers rated for that amperage they are around ~ you have to find them though


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Running Prime or IBT for hours on end is a good way to burn up your CPU and VRM's, not to mention unnecessary since there is no way a CPU will ever be put under that much stress in normal use.
> 
> POVRay or Cinebench, 3DMark 13 (Firestrike) or even your favorite game of MetroLL are all relevant stability tests. I even use HyperPi sometimes to do a quick check,.
> 
> If Joe Bloe can run all his games and apps for weeks on an overclocked rig end without a BSOD but not pass P95 - does that mean his system is unstable?
> 
> Oh - and Handbrake is another good one.
> Well the M5A97-EVO is a fantastic board, prob the best 970 board around and it's a very capable overclocker.


If you say so, it must be true.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> just purchased a Delta 120mm 252CFM fan and a couple of sheets of 11.0W/mK @ .5 and 1.0mm and 4.8 grams cooling diamond thermal compound. Should get it next week. The thermal tape on my VRMs is deteriorated a bit.


Holy crap 252cfm... You better make sure hats plugged into an actual fan controller and NOT your board otherwise it probobly will burn out your mobo fan plug.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I have three of those deltas are they the first deltas you bought, I learned the hard way with them, don't connect them to your mobo you'll fry that bish they pull 4amps and also use 45watts at full tilt, so most fan controllers will also melt... Haha had one literally catch fire with mine, and connecting them straight to 12v... Gets you some serious air.. Also it's unbelievably loud seriously it's deafening I could hear all three outside my house.... But if this isn't your first delta km sure you know all this and have a plan. I had to order two 12v regulators with pig tails off frozen cpu they come tomorrow so we will see how it goes.


I have a separate power supply for just the fans. All but one are on it. One of my rad fans is on the board just in case. And my entire computer is in an airconditioned case so I don't hear any of the fans. I run my fans 100% GPUs at a much steeper scale.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no you just buy fan controllers rated for that amperage they are around ~ you have to find them though


I found 2 on frozen cpu but it was 60 bucks and I found those voltage regulators (basically a fan controller but has one knob for both pig tails,) for 9 bucks I mean that's saving tons of money and I don't even have a free 5.25 for a fan controller so it worked out. I'm just going to mount them on the top of my case and use two knobs for 6 fans and see if my cooling experiment will work.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I have a separate power supply for just the fans. All but one are on it. One of my rad fans is on the board just in case. And my entire computer is in an airconditioned case so I don't hear any of the fans. I run my fans 100% GPUs at a much steeper scale.


Air conditioned case? Any pics I would just like to see what that would look like haha well I guess you definitely won't mind them running wide open


----------



## rixar

hi there! i've been playing with my bios and doing some tests. I´ve followed the "AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard" from this forum.

I've done a lot of tests so far, but i'd like you to tell me what you think about these results:

all fans at full speed Vcore:1.3V CPU clk: 4.2GHZ Memory: 1600 [email protected]

Ambiental temp: 26ºC

After 1h6min of prime95 large fft with no errors or warnings:

socket: 70ºC / core: 54.5ºC / Motherboard: 31ºC

I want to do more test, 2 hours minimum.

what do you think? any advice?

Thanks for your time and your help.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> hi there! i've been playing with my bios and doing some tests. I´ve followed the "AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard" from this forum.
> 
> I've done a lot of tests so far, but i'd like you to tell me what you think about these results:
> 
> all fans at full speed Vcore:1.3V CPU clk: 4.2GHZ Memory: 1600 [email protected]
> 
> Ambiental temp: 26ºC
> 
> After 1h6min of prime95 large fft with no errors or warnings:
> 
> socket: 70ºC / core: 54.5ºC / Motherboard: 31ºC
> 
> I want to do more test, 2 hours minimum.
> 
> what do you think? any advice?
> 
> Thanks for your time and your help.


you're done. stable. good to go. enjoy


----------



## Mega Man

sounds about right a little low on vcore


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you're done. stable. good to go. enjoy


i think i´m enjoying more the oc process than the results when it's done.









i still think that i should study the cooler issue and the socket temp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds about right a little low on vcore


what should it be? thanks!

this forum and the people here are awesome!


----------



## Mega Man

the one you cant understand is phone speak ... my phone hates ocn....


----------



## Tarnix

Hello there, it's been a while...

I bought a new Crosshair V Formula-Z after taking a bit of _recul_ (french for stepping back and looking at things again with a relaxed head). I understood my mistakes, and I hope not to reproduce them again. The system is going well, I feared I blew my CPU up with the fire and all. Turns out I didn't, even though the IHS looks slightly disfigured (it now has "freckles" due to the heat). But freckles are sexy! it doesn't seem to have affected temps so far, but I didn't do too much testing. I'm spending more time using the system than actually tinkering with it.

I plan to sand the corners flat, the person who mentioned that my CPU looked a bit bent inward was right. That might explain why I have "okay" temps despite all my attempts. my CPU block has dents in it where the corners are









BTW, the Crosshair box material makes a great fortune mouse pad.








And windows 8.1 isn't as bad as people make it.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> ....The system is going well, I feared I blew my CPU up with the fire and all. Turns out I didn't, even though the IHS looks slightly disfigured (it now has "freckles" due to the heat). But freckles are sexy! ....


Don't know what happened but I laughed out loud when I read that lolololol (I happen to find freckles sexy as well but that's just me


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> ....The system is going well, I feared I blew my CPU up with the fire and all. Turns out I didn't, even though the IHS looks slightly disfigured (it now has "freckles" due to the heat). But freckles are sexy! ....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what happened but I laughed out loud when I read that lolololol (I happen to find freckles sexy as well but that's just me
Click to expand...









long story short, I ran 4.7GHz APM [OFF], HPC [ON] with only the 140w 4-pin. and I woke up on a motherboard on fire. The thing was folding, probably pulling 170-180W from it.

fixed grammar. I think.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long story short, I ran 4.7GHz APM [OFF], HPC [ON] with only the 140w 4-pin. and I woke up on a motherboard on fire. The thing was folding, probably pulling 170-180W from it.
> 
> fixed grammar. I think.


*sigh*

Really? Why do you pull so much power from the board while running of the 4-pin?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Really? Why do you pull so much power from the board while running of the 4-pin?


the 8-pin connector didn'T lock in place anymore and didn't feel like RMA-ing my only decent build.









it's part of the mistakes I won't do again. that was pretty bad and I learned the lesson.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long story short, I ran 4.7GHz APM [OFF], HPC [ON] with only the 140w 4-pin. and I woke up on a motherboard on fire. The thing was folding, probably pulling 170-180W from it.
> 
> fixed grammar. I think.


wow














Well hey as you said you live and learn (although that's one hell of a lesson) Put's a whole new spin on "watch your temps" Is APM the function which auto shuts down the CPU if things get too hot? I always thought the system was set up to shut down before a fire would start....


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hey as you said you live and learn (although that's one hell of a lesson) Put's a whole new spin on "watch your temps" Is APM the function which auto shuts down the CPU if things get too hot? I always thought the system was set up to shut down before a fire would start....


Nah, APM throttles the CPU to stay within TDP range set by either stock specs or the % digi+ is set to.
it didn't catch on fire because of heat, it caught on fire because one of the components just melted off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I woke up this afternoon with my fire alarm ringing in my ears. I look at the pc and I see flames...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: damage assessment


That hole is where the 4-pin used to be.

As for the 8-pin connector itself, it's working okay so far...


Forget about the 4-pin, it's a 4+4, I had to cut and insulate one of them.

didn't really finish the whole re-plugging thing yet, I still have to fiddle with how I plug my fans, it's still in "okay, does this work still?" mode for about a month.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> the 8-pin connector didn'T lock in place anymore and didn't feel like RMA-ing my only decent build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's part of the mistakes I won't do again. that was pretty bad and I learned the lesson.


We all learn something today.
Some lessons are harder then others though.









Are you able to rma it?


----------



## Tarnix

I bought another board, as shown in the pic.
My temps aren't too great, but I don't use things that compares to IBT on daily basis...


Spoiler: temps






edit: updated for new idle temps


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Holy crap 252cfm... You better make sure hats plugged into an actual fan controller and NOT your board otherwise it probobly will burn out your mobo fan plug.


Managed to drop my jaw for a sec.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Managed to drop my jaw for a sec.


This times a 1000 is a 12v hovercraft.


----------



## Durquavian

I cant wait to test it on my h55 and see the diff in temps. Besides, frees up another fan for something. Put a fan blowing air between my GPUs and lowered idle temps 5C. So lets see where to put the newly free fan.


----------



## marioselef

hi what is best for gaming crossfire MSI HD7790 R7790-1GD5/OC 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E RETAIL http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.514474 or a single ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2OC-3GD5 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E RETAIL..http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513615


----------



## marioselef

http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513627 or http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513615 which one will have better fps on btf 3 and 4 or crysis3?


----------



## marioselef

hey guys please tell me which gpu is better?
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513627 or
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513615
which one will have better fps on btf 3 and 4 or crysis3?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> hey guys please tell me which gpu is better?
> http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513627 or
> http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.513615
> which one will have better fps on btf 3 and 4 or crysis3?


Really unfair to ask which one will be better then the other at specific games. It all depends on your setup vs my setup. They are pretty much the same on par Gpu Boss


----------



## marioselef

you compared me two different gpus...i would like to know which is better ...you which one you suggest me ?


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> you compared me two different gpus...i would like to know which is better ...you which one you suggest me ?


http://www.overclock.net/f/68/graphics-cards

maybe this is a better place, don´t you think?









good luck


----------



## marioselef

thanks man!!


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> hi there! i've been playing with my bios and doing some tests. I´ve followed the "AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard" from this forum.
> 
> I've done a lot of tests so far, but i'd like you to tell me what you think about these results:
> 
> all fans at full speed Vcore:1.3V CPU clk: 4.2GHZ Memory: 1600 [email protected]
> 
> Ambiental temp: 26ºC
> 
> After 1h6min of prime95 large fft with no errors or warnings:
> 
> socket: 70ºC / core: 54.5ºC / Motherboard: 31ºC
> 
> I want to do more test, 2 hours minimum.
> 
> what do you think? any advice?
> 
> Thanks for your time and your help.


i did the same test with LLC set to high instead of ultra high.

i got 65 / 49.8 / 32 ºC this time. Gained 5ºC stepping down the LLC.









and thanks for all the info you are giving here. I am learning a lot!


----------



## rixar

hahaha! i quoted myself so people could see the difference of 5ºC in the same test, with the difference of LLC configuration:
Quote:


> all fans at full speed Vcore:1.3V CPU clk: 4.2GHZ Memory: 1600 [email protected]
> 
> Ambiental temp: 26ºC
> 
> After 1h6min of prime95 large fft with no errors or warnings:


LLC ultra high socket: 70ºC / core: 54.5ºC / Motherboard: 31ºC

LLC High socket: 65ºC / core: 49.8ºC / Motherboard: 32ºC

That's what i meant.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## d1nky

I did have an email from AMD saying to keep well under 70*c and I believe somewhere on their site is a pdf in support saying 72*c is the max operating temp for vishera.

that coretemp made me laugh, If I remember the TJmax value could be altered in older versions.

well heres my TJMax from a new coretemp


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







(oh and my FX has been going non stop for 48 hours







)


----------



## miklkit

So when are you going to start gaming on that puter?


----------



## strykerr1

So i have a question, I have 780 lightning (yes I know amd and nvidia don't play the best together but still) and I'm getting very low fps for simple games like tera I'm talking even 22 fps.... I'm sure the 780 can power thru this game but it only shows 30-50% load... And I made a post and people suggest that my cpu is bottle necking my gpu...i am running 4.7 right now.. Is this possible or does anybody have an idea why I can't get anywhere as far as fps


----------



## KnownDragon

I did it custom water cooling and I didn't mess my components up.


----------



## d1nky

ahhh sniper edited...

fair enough then, that's a nice low vcore and what stability test??


----------



## KnownDragon

Aida and prime


----------



## KnownDragon

I just want to admit this guys I still have a lot to learn about overclocking, and I do not know everything. I do try what most suggest or have learned from others mistakes. If it hadn't been from some knowledge from everyone in this thread that has posted in recent months I would probably be beating my head against the desk. I am still try to find my maxed out overclocks with ram and nb and ht pushed to their limits. Which overclock will give me the best performance. You guys are awesome and kinda remind me of the Breakfast Club. Bender:

So it's sorta social. Demented and sad, but social


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow congrats man more patients then me
> i fear the worst in his case ~ but wish him the best....


im crunching, and well this thing hasn't missed a beat!!

67 hours fully loaded, no errors.



yea I hope gerty is ok as well, I saw he had some ram up for sell on this site. so don't know whats happening. although we argued I hope he's good!


----------



## strykerr1

How do I take a screen shot? With fraps? I got it at 4.8 so far 16 mins stable on occ going to try for 30 then do prime for 30 then crank it up a notch.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> How do I take a screen shot? With fraps? I got it at 4.8 so far 16 mins stable on occ going to try for 30 then do prime for 30 then crank it up a notch.


1 print screen > open paint and press paint
2 windows snipping tool are the easiest


----------



## strykerr1

i did 30 mins on occt n about 30 mins on prime, i get lower temps running prime now im going to try 4.9 running 45 ish while under load so i figure ill step it up


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i be pimpin those g flops



apparently my chip likes 4.8


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega Man is wrong to lump OCCT in the same category as Aida and Cinebench. Those are benchmarks not real stress tests. OCCT is a genuine stress test. That is simply his personal prejudice. I have not seen many other regulars condemn OCCT the way he did.


OCCT heats up my cpu more than IBT. It also finds errors much quicker in large data mode. But I use many stress testing programs to check for stability, P95 being the last one to seal the deal.


----------



## Durquavian

Oh by the by, I never mentioned why I was buying the thermal pads. Lately I have been getting throttling whereas I never did before. So I took my computer apart and did the cleaning, not dust- don't have that issue anymore, but the contacts and reapplying paste and such. When I took off the cooler over the NB and VRMs the thermal pad was very brittle, still sticky, but was deteriorated. I can only assume that is why I was throttling. I don't seem to have a temp sensor for the VRMs on my MSI 990fxa-GD80. That sucks.


----------



## miklkit

Throttling on a GD80? Uh oh.

I have an IR thermometer and the DrMOS, not VRMs, never get too hot. I have seen a high of 44C one time with them usually around 39C. In fact they are at their hottest on the bottom and coolest on top. I must remember to keep checking their temps as this mobo is only 2 1/2 months old.

By trying to match temps I suspect that the temps shown by the Fintek F75387 sensor "motherboard" is the DrMOS. Nothing else matches as well. If it is mounted in the center of the DrMOS heat sink, then its temps are about what I have observed. This screenie shows it.


----------



## strykerr1

so im no longer getting errors and i was stable at 4.8 and i went to turn it up to 4.9 but it froze on me and i only took it up to 1.54 can i push it any farther or should i stop now temps are low still in the mid 51-52 at 4.8.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Throttling on a GD80? Uh oh.
> 
> I have an IR thermometer and the DrMOS, not VRMs, never get too hot. I have seen a high of 44C one time with them usually around 39C. In fact they are at their hottest on the bottom and coolest on top. I must remember to keep checking their temps as this mobo is only 2 1/2 months old.
> 
> By trying to match temps I suspect that the temps shown by the Fintek F75387 sensor "motherboard" is the DrMOS. Nothing else matches as well. If it is mounted in the center of the DrMOS heat sink, then its temps are about what I have observed. This screenie shows it.


Thats the thing. Even the processor doesn't get hot at all. It throttles from moment one in a stress test. Guess I'll see when I get the 11W/mK thermal pads I ordered. Like I said it never did it before even up to 5.0ghz. Doing it now at 4.6ghz.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> so im no longer getting errors and i was stable at 4.8 and i went to turn it up to 4.9 but it froze on me and i only took it up to 1.54 can i push it any farther or should i stop now temps are low still in the mid 51-52 at 4.8.


Nice temps. My cpu does 65C at 4.6 now on IBT. I think it's getting a bit beat-up.
Though, I'm going to buy a few squares of sanding paper and flatten it. Those corners might also be ruining my cooling.

I don't have a water temp sensor, but I'm pretty sure it's not cooling at it's best... @[email protected]


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Thats the thing. Even the processor doesn't get hot at all. It throttles from moment one in a stress test. Guess I'll see when I get the 11W/mK thermal pads I ordered. Like I said it never did it before even up to 5.0ghz. Doing it now at 4.6ghz.


I've never seen my GD-80 throttle for any reason. Sure you have all the power saving stuff shut down?


----------



## darkelixa

Hello,

With my amd 8350 if i have amd cool n quite disabled the cpu usage stays from 93-98 goes up and down and if i turn that setting to on, it stays at 100% with the standard 4gh. Is it meant to boost to 4.2 on prime 95?

Also gameplay with amd cool n quite turned off is all stuttery when its turned on its all smooth


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Also gameplay with amd cool n quite turned off is all stuttery when its turned on its all smooth


I was wondering where that was coming from...







Found it, thanks to you.


----------



## darkelixa

Oh what did ya find mate?


----------



## Tarnix

the stuttering I couldn't figure where it was coming from, that was probably CnQ being off. I usually have it on, so I didn't think about it when I reset my bios.


----------



## darkelixa

took me days to figure that one out, i thought cnq had to always be off. Didnt think it would affect fps so much with it off


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> took me days to figure that one out, i thought cnq had to always be off. Didnt think it would affect fps so much with it off


Your kidding right?

Are you getting lower fps with cnq enabled?









Something not good there.
Would look into your overclock mate.


----------



## darkelixa

I said better fps with it on.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I said better fps with it on.


Haha oh my god.
I meant that.









Typed it wrong. Bit busy in the head.

But if you get higher fps with cnq disabled there is something wrong.
I definitely get higher performance with it disabled.

You sure it is stable? If it is stuttering it looks like throttling.


----------



## hurricane28

Seems odd to me if CNQ is enabled to get better FPS LOL

Sounds more like trotting indeed









Make sure you have APM,C6 state and CNQ disabled to get the best performance.


----------



## darkelixa

C6 , CNQ are both on, both dont throttle in prime 95 nor do my temps go over 50 on my noctua


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nice temps. My cpu does 65C at 4.6 now on IBT. I think it's getting a bit beat-up.
> Though, I'm going to buy a few squares of sanding paper and flatten it. Those corners might also be ruining my cooling.
> 
> I don't have a water temp sensor, but I'm pretty sure it's not cooling at it's best... @[email protected]


I sanded my down to the copper etc lapping it. Is it safe to push past 1.55


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I sanded my down to the copper etc lapping it. Is it safe to push past 1.55


voltage is not the issue really, just watch the temps.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nice temps. My cpu does 65C at 4.6 now on IBT. I think it's getting a bit beat-up.
> Though, I'm going to buy a few squares of sanding paper and flatten it. Those corners might also be ruining my cooling.
> 
> I don't have a water temp sensor, but I'm pretty sure it's not cooling at it's best... @[email protected]


I sanded my down to the copper etc lapping it. Is it safe to push past 1.55


----------



## strykerr1

Holy triple post batman sorry!


----------



## darkelixa

Are these good temps for gaming?

This is what i get with fates in final fantasy


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> 
> 
> Are these good temps for gaming?
> 
> This is what i get with fates in final fantasy


If those are the temps you get while playing then your fine as far as temperature goes.


----------



## swnny

Can someone, please, explain to me how exactly does CPU and NB voltage Offset Mode work on Asus M5A99X Evo rev2? Also does Manual Mode override any power saving features, because when I'm using manual value, the vcore readings in cpu-z/hwmonitor doesn't lower when in idle.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> 
> 
> Are these good temps for gaming?
> 
> This is what i get with fates in final fantasy


seem good


----------



## darkelixa

Yep they are the temps I get when playing







Fates are when there are hundreds of players and npcs all around just smashing out aoe attacks and it puts a huge strain on the cpu


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seems odd to me if CNQ is enabled to get better FPS LOL
> 
> Sounds more like trotting indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have APM,C6 state and CNQ disabled to get the best performance.


i have all power saving features enabled without issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> C6 , CNQ are both on, both dont throttle in prime 95 nor do my temps go over 50 on my noctua


sounds more like apm maybe ? whats your socket temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I sanded my down to the copper etc lapping it. Is it safe to push past 1.55


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> voltage is not the issue really, just watch the temps.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Can someone, please, explain to me how exactly does CPU and NB voltage Offset Mode work on Asus M5A99X Evo rev2? Also does Manual Mode override any power saving features, because when I'm using manual value, the vcore readings in cpu-z/hwmonitor doesn't lower when in idle.


take your base voltage ( the one you cant change ) and either add or subtract the number you can change based on your choice

yes cnq will not lower voltage when using manual mode


----------



## rixar

i really need to solve my temperature issues.

For 4.4Ghz i need a minimum of 1.356250 Vcore set in bios for no errors in prime95 during first minutes of testing. But the socket temp rises to 73ºC.

For 4.3Ghz, Vcore 1.325 set in bios, i got 70ºC socket / 55.3º Cores after 2 hours of prime95 large fft testing. No warnings / errors.

In idle, all fans at 800-900 rpm, i got 43ºC with an ambient temp of 26ºC.


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> take your base voltage ( the one you cant change ) and either add or subtract the number you can change based on your choice
> 
> yes cnq will not lower voltage when using manual mode


That's clear enough, but in my case, the vcore under load doesn't seem to change no matter what offset I use. That's what confuses me. While running CINEBENCH_11.529, max vcore reading in hwmonitor/cpu-z is 1.392 and setting the offset value to +0.0125 or even 0.0500 doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Mega Man

you need to make a rig in rig builder ( upper right hand corner of this page ) and put it in your sig. with what mobo ? ( if gigabyte what rev too )


----------



## strykerr1

Is there a 5.0 club for the 8350?


----------



## swnny

Will do, sorry about that.
But in the previous post I said that my mb is ASUS M5A99X EVO REV 2.0 with bios version 1503. From my testing so far, it seems that LLC have something to do with this... but I will greatly appreciate if you can explain it to me, because I'm getting lost.


----------



## rixar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Will do, sorry about that.
> But in the previous post I said that my mb is ASUS M5A99X EVO REV 2.0 with bios version 1503. From my testing so far, it seems that LLC have something to do with this... but I will greatly appreciate if you can explain it to me, because I'm getting lost.


try lowering LLC and check how it works.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rixar*
> 
> i really need to solve my temperature issues.
> 
> For 4.4Ghz i need a minimum of 1.356250 Vcore set in bios for no errors in prime95 during first minutes of testing. But the socket temp rises to 73ºC.
> 
> For 4.3Ghz, Vcore 1.325 set in bios, i got 70ºC socket / 55.3º Cores after 2 hours of prime95 large fft testing. No warnings / errors.
> 
> In idle, all fans at 800-900 rpm, i got 43ºC with an ambient temp of 26ºC.


if you case has a cut out behind your socket, put a fan there asap. if not, you've gotten what you've paid for.

the VRM circuit is not up to that much voltage on that board.

why people are buying budget boards for flagship or near flagship processors is beyond me.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Will do, sorry about that.
> But in the previous post I said that my mb is ASUS M5A99X EVO REV 2.0 with bios version 1503. From my testing so far, it seems that LLC have something to do with this... but I will greatly appreciate if you can explain it to me, because I'm getting lost.


have you read the guide on the first page regarding your motherboard?


----------



## swnny

Yes, I have. It is not my first time overclocking, but I'm coming from Intel, and there are few things that ain't clear yet, but I'm searching and reading for some time now. With manual set voltage I've reached 4.4GHz @ ~1.438v, but I don't want my CPU running 24/7 on that voltage, so I want to do the same OC, but with offset, but I can't make it run with more then 1.380V, no matter what offset I set.
Lowering the LLC from the recommended Ultra High(75%), to Regular(0%) actually does result in higher voltage, but not enough - to 1.392V. Really strange, and that's why I'm asking to enlighten me how to properly use it.








Of course, big thanks to everyone who replied me so far!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Yes, I have. It is not my first time overclocking, but I'm coming from Intel, and there are few things that ain't clear yet, but I'm searching and reading for some time now. With manual set voltage I've reached 4.4GHz @ ~1.438v, but I don't want my CPU running 24/7 on that voltage, so I want to do the same OC, but with offset, but I can't make it run with more then 1.380V, no matter what offset I set.
> Lowering the LLC from the recommended Ultra High(75%), to Regular(0%) actually does result in higher voltage, but not enough - to 1.392V. Really strange, and that's why I'm asking to enlighten me how to properly use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, big thanks to everyone who replied me so far!


do you know the VID of you chip?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have all power saving features enabled without issue
> sounds more like apm maybe ? whats your socket temp
> 
> this
> take your base voltage ( the one you cant change ) and either add or subtract the number you can change based on your choice
> 
> yes cnq will not lower voltage when using manual mode


How is that possible man?

I mean The first thing you do when you OC FX chips is to disable just those, so how the heck can you have no problems with these enabled? Is that because you are on manual mode?


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do you know the VID of you chip?


Core Temp says VID: 1.3375V
I'm not sure if this is relevant, but if I reset the bios to its default's settings and change the voltage to manual mode auto (as in the guide), the vcore is 1.356. Then if I disable turbo core, the vcore drops to 1.308.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Core Temp says VID: 1.3375V
> I'm not sure if this is relevant, but if I reset the bios to its default's settings and change the voltage to manual mode auto (as in the guide), the vcore is 1.356. Then if I disable turbo core, the vcore drops to 1.308.


turbo has caused me personally nothing but issue. its perma-off for me

also core temp is know to be buggy with AMD, HWinfo is more accurate.

but with that vid you are running a 8350 (you've not mentioned which by the by)

to find your stable overclock you want to turn all power savings junk off (it really doesn't cost that much ) and once your stable you can turn it on otherwise you'll get slightly funky read outs.

i think you asked about NB and cpu/nb off sets? those also have a vid. (normally between 1.1v-1.15v) these settings don't need much of a boost mine sit about 1.20-1.30 depending on the ram profile and clock.

auto is normally from what i've found too much voltage for what the chip needs.

stick with manual and don't go below your vid at stock speeds

your chip should be able to do 4.4-4.5 at under 1.4v, you've got the same vid as me. for my 4.5ghz profile i'm feeding it 1.392v maybe a notch lower.(offset of 0.055, if i were using offset)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How is that possible man?
> 
> I mean The first thing you do when you OC FX chips is to disable just those, so how the heck can you have no problems with these enabled? Is that because you are on manual mode?


once a OC is rock solid, it doesn't need full voltage all the time.

a full stable OC can handle power saving features (at which point the become useful, not for money energy saving, but for the life of certain parts of your rig)

I regularly switch APM on once i'm stable.

i don't put my computer to sleep, so i don't need C6 or c1e

Cnq... the sound of my rig doesn't bother me.

never goes over 65db when its under full load. my room fan on low is 75db...so i can add more fan before i even notice it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> once a OC is rock solid, it doesn't need full voltage all the time.
> 
> a full stable OC can handle power saving features (at which point the become useful, not for money energy saving, but for the life of certain parts of your rig)
> 
> I regularly switch APM on once i'm stable.
> 
> i don't put my computer to sleep, so i don't need C6 or c1e
> 
> Cnq... the sound of my rig doesn't bother me.
> 
> never goes over 65db when its under full load. my room fan on low is 75db...so i can add more fan before i even notice it.


ah okay makes sense indeed.

Room fan? 75DB? sounds utterly loud to me LOL

My cooler is not very quiet either but way less than 75DB, But as for cooling there is no such thing as quiet fans on the Corsair h100I because before it cools any good i need to run push/pull only than it can maintain a decent OC.

The only way to have silent fans is to go with an rad that has an wide fin array so the airflow is not that restrictive and due to that it does not need to have the most mm/H20.


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> turbo has caused me personally nothing but issue. its perma-off for me
> 
> also core temp is know to be buggy with AMD, HWinfo is more accurate.
> 
> but with that vid you are running a 8350 (you've not mentioned which by the by)
> 
> to find your stable overclock you want to turn all power savings junk off (it really doesn't cost that much ) and once your stable you can turn it on otherwise you'll get slightly funky read outs.
> 
> i think you asked about NB and cpu/nb off sets? those also have a vid. (normally between 1.1v-1.15v) these settings don't need much of a boost mine sit about 1.20-1.30 depending on the ram profile and clock.
> 
> auto is normally from what i've found too much voltage for what the chip needs.
> 
> stick with manual and don't go below your vid at stock speeds
> 
> your chip should be able to do 4.4-4.5 at under 1.4v, you've got the same vid as me. for my 4.5ghz profile i'm feeding it 1.392v maybe a notch lower.(offset of 0.055, if i were using offset)


Fair enough. I started HWinfo and did few back to back testes with cinebench. Here is a screen with cpu-z and hwinfo opened.

I'm aiming for 4.5GHz, but this run is at 4.6, because I want to see how the CPU scales voltage with frequency. Anyway, that's another topic and if I hit a wall there, will ask again. ^^
Back to my problem, as you can see, I managed to push the vcore under load to 1.428v. I'm not sure yet if it was the high +offset value I used (something like 0.08625) or that I set the CPU Current Capability to 130% (up from previously used 110%). I'll do some more testing with these two settings.
But if I'm understanding it right - my base value for the offset mode is 1.3337v and to that I'm adding/subtracting the offset value. I guess my confussion came from thinking that my base value is 1.368v and I didn't pushed the offset a bit more to actually get the desired vcore. (that yellow color coding played well on my nerves







)

P.S. I know I'm really close to the maximum recommended core temp, but that's what my 212 Evo can hold. ^^ Will defenetly lower the clock and will try to find the lowest possible vcore, to keep thermals in check till I get a better cooler.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Fair enough. I started HWinfo and did few back to back testes with cinebench. Here is a screen with cpu-z and hwinfo opened.
> 
> I'm aiming for 4.5GHz, but this run is at 4.6, because I want to see how the CPU scales voltage with frequency. Anyway, that's another topic and if I hit a wall there, will ask again. ^^
> Back to my problem, as you can see, I managed to push the vcore under load to 1.428v. I'm not sure yet if it was the high +offset value I used (something like 0.08625) or that I set the CPU Current Capability to 130% (up from previously used 110%). I'll do some more testing with these two settings.
> But if I'm understanding it right - my base value for the offset mode is 1.3337v and to that I'm adding/subtracting the offset value. I guess my confussion came from thinking that my base value is 1.368v and I didn't pushed the offset a bit more to actually get the desired vcore. (that yellow color coding played well on my nerves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> P.S. I know I'm really close to the maximum recommended core temp, but that's what my 212 Evo can hold. ^^ Will defenetly lower the clock and will try to find the lowest possible vcore, to keep thermals in check till I get a better cooler.


1.3375 not 1.3337, but yes when working with offset you go based on the VID and then add the offset on that. the very first thing is to be sure of the VID









that gives you your in bios voltage. once you get into the operating system that is when your LLC is applied.

I personally ALWAYS have mine set to very high and 130%, with my board and psu i don't experience any major droops and my LLC seem to be like boost for the voltage if the load needs it.
the 120% option on my board doesn't seem to be enough and the 140% option is a bit spikier then i like.

yellow in bios? pfft.. i've got a few reds going on and i've got Gflop coming out the ying yang.

bios is always SUPER conservative about their warnings.

but that having been said. I would say 4.5 is your safe spot for your cooler i wouldn't go past that. i'm not sure how stressful cinebench is as i don't use it. If it is more stressful then the average program 4.6 isn't out of reach for you. especially with winter coming.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have all power saving features enabled without issue
> sounds more like apm maybe ? whats your socket temp
> 
> this
> take your base voltage ( the one you cant change ) and either add or subtract the number you can change based on your choice
> 
> yes cnq will not lower voltage when using manual mode
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible man?
> 
> I mean The first thing you do when you OC FX chips is to disable just those, so how the heck can you have no problems with these enabled? Is that because you are on manual mode?
Click to expand...

The only reason you disable them in the first place to make sure nothing it screwing with your stuff. Once you find your stable OC, you kinda want to turn them back on. Power consumption between idle and CnQ may be small, but hey, money's money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> P.S. I know I'm really close to the maximum recommended core temp, but that's what my 212 Evo can hold. ^^ Will defenetly lower the clock and will try to find the lowest possible vcore, to keep thermals in check till I get a better cooler.


That's fine. 4.5Ghz is completely acceptable on a 212, and is smack dab in the "expected overclock" range.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The only reason you disable them in the first place to make sure nothing it screwing with your stuff. Once you find your stable OC, you kinda want to turn them back on. Power consumption between idle and CnQ may be small, but hey, money's money.
> That's fine. 4.5Ghz is completely acceptable on a 212, and is smack dab in the "expected overclock" range.


Okay, well i don't care much about my electrical bill because its frecking cheap over here









But good to know because if the recession in Holland is getting even worse i am considering to turn it on to save some LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The only reason you disable them in the first place to make sure nothing it screwing with your stuff. Once you find your stable OC, you kinda want to turn them back on. Power consumption between idle and CnQ may be small, but hey, money's money.


with my 850w psu likely draws about a kw/h at full bore. (rough math)

the difference for me was about $1.30 for an entire month. its rarely under-load at peak times for hydro.

but I'm in Canada, I've got silly cheap power.. 7.4cents per kw/h right now? going down to 5.2cents or 5.5cents in about 2 hours

so not a HUGE difference for me, but compared to someone in California buying their power from Canada, paying 25 cents a kw/h. that would add up


----------



## darkelixa

My socket temp is 47 in that pic of mine, I dont have an oc problem as its using stock clocks..


----------



## strykerr1

So i have hit a wall per Se. I got 4.9 stable and under 60c so I am shooting for 5.0. I have all the power saving stuff off the phases set to ultra etc etc (I can list them if need be) and I have a forced 1.6 on my ram and 1.6 on my chip and I still get a screen freeze did I reach the limit of my of my chip or is it my ram holding me back.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with my 850w psu likely draws about a kw/h at full bore. (rough math)
> 
> the difference for me was about $1.30 for an entire month. its rarely under-load at peak times for hydro.
> 
> but I'm in Canada, I've got silly cheap power.. 7.4cents per kw/h right now? going down to 5.2cents or 5.5cents in about 2 hours
> 
> so not a HUGE difference for me, but compared to someone in California buying their power from Canada, paying 25 cents a kw/h. that would add up


youre lucky Im not sure on what im paying, average is around 15-17pence kw/h, when I was crunching I used around £5 a day or more!

(16pence = $0.28 and the £5 = $8.25)


----------



## hurricane28

Its different here, i pay like 30 euro's a month for 2500KWH and it depends on how much i use but this year i got like 288 euro's back because i only used 2000KWH









So its very cheap here


----------



## Mega Man

i dont have any screens to show hurricane. does anyone have pics of being stable @ 2600+ cpu/nb. he says few chips can reach that.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

What program are you guys using for the RAM benchmarks? I'm jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> What program are you guys using for the RAM benchmarks? I'm jumping on the bandwagon


For stability I think most use IBT (link in first post) for benchmark probably Aida 64.

Post a Sig Rig so we can see whatcha' got.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For stability I think most use IBT (link in first post) for benchmark probably Aida 64.
> 
> Post a Sig Rig so we can see whatcha' got.


Oh, right! Which version was it of Aida 64 that everyone is using? I remember seeing everyone using a certain one









Did my rig, how do I link it into my signature? Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

the newest


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Oh, right! Which version was it of Aida 64 that everyone is using? I remember seeing everyone using a certain one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did my rig, how do I link it into my signature? Thanks!


In your profile scroll down to this and select add a new rig.



I have Aida 64 extreme edition 3.00.2500 32/64bit.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Is there a 5.0 club for the 8350?


Closest there is: http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club/0_30 (I'm in)


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Is there a 5.0 club for the 8350?


Not just for the FX8350, but for all other CPUs out there: http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## strykerr1

I gave up for the day I got a stable 4.9831 but once I break 5.0 the screen freezes I can't go over 1.61 (actual is 1.60) my mobo says overvoltage on the cpu even with extreme ov on... No dice today


----------



## Tarnix

So I sanded my CPU top to a flat state... Impressive. I don't have absolute numbers, but the core temps went from about 55C (saturday) on IBT to 46-48 (today, after sanding).


----------



## HeatPwnz

Hello
I've came here to ask for some help, if perhaps anyone had similar OC issues with their FX or mobo
I'm having a lot of bad luck with my fx8350... or motherboard is msi 990fx-gd80
I was trying to clock it and tweak around with it and got some really misarble results and I have a lot of questions
1.) I managed to make my fx stable on prime @ 4.3ghz, only on 1.4V (load 1.32V in load - cpuz)
2.) then I tried going on 4.4 but my vcore limit in bios is only 1.44V (load 1.36V in load - cpuz) and I dont know why, and every voltage below that was complete failure with one of cores in prime
3.) then I tried running same settings like in 1.) step and got core failure again...

can someone guide me or something because I cant belive I'm having such a bad luck with a cpu, or why my mobo doesn't have more V-Core Options, i'm only limited to 1.44V, while lookin at others they had up to 1.6V on same mobo?

Thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Hello
> I've came here to ask for some help, if perhaps anyone had similar OC issues with their FX or mobo
> I'm having a lot of bad luck with my fx8350... or motherboard is msi 990fx-gd80
> I was trying to clock it and tweak around with it and got some really misarble results and I have a lot of questions
> 1.) I managed to make my fx stable on prime @ 4.3ghz, only on 1.4V (load 1.32V in load - cpuz)
> 2.) then I tried going on 4.4 but my vcore limit in bios is only 1.44V (load 1.36V in load - cpuz) and I dont know why, and every voltage below that was complete failure with one of cores in prime
> 3.) then I tried running same settings like in 1.) step and got core failure again...
> 
> can someone guide me or something because I cant belive I'm having such a bad luck with a cpu, or why my mobo doesn't have more V-Core Options, i'm only limited to 1.44V, while lookin at others they had up to 1.6V on same mobo?
> 
> Thanks


I pm'd you but if you missed it , you need to use Control center from MSI to get higher V core than what is normally allowed in bios. ( there is a way to get 1.53 volts in bios but there is a trick to it ). Unlike Asus's AI suite or Asrocks tuner which are pretty wonky , Control center works very well .

I used it to do this :


----------



## Papermilk

Hi guy's just wondering what the FX 8320 is like towards gaming I just got myself 7950 and got a rude shock that my Phenom 955 was bottleneck like crazy. Playing Battlefield 3 my CPU would be at 90% with the GPU only using 25% resulting in very low framerates would you guy's say the FX 8320 would do the job nicely with a bit of a overclock?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> Hi guy's just wondering what the FX 8320 is like towards gaming I just got myself 7950 and got a rude shock that my Phenom 955 was bottleneck like crazy. Playing Battlefield 3 my CPU would be at 90% with the GPU only using 25% resulting in very low framerates would you guy's say the FX 8320 would do the job nicely with a bit of a overclock?


should be plenty if you can reach 4.4-4.5


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont have any screens to show hurricane. does anyone have pics of being stable @ 2600+ cpu/nb. he says few chips can reach that.


I ran these settings for 80+ hours of crunching 2750cpunb - this could be tweaked a lot more but its absolutely rock solid stable!


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I ran these settings for 80+ hours of crunching 2750cpunb - this could be tweaked a lot more but its absolutely rock solid stable!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


Whaat's your CPUNB voltage at?

I needed like 1.36v to run 2750mhz stable


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Whaat's your CPUNB voltage at?
> 
> I needed like 1.36v to run 2750mhz stable


ouch


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I pm'd you but if you missed it , you need to use Control center from MSI to get higher V core than what is normally allowed in bios. ( there is a way to get 1.53 volts in bios but there is a trick to it ). Unlike Asus's AI suite or Asrocks tuner which are pretty wonky , Control center works very well .
> 
> I used it to do this :


Actually now you can skip the bios and in windows use ClickBios II. It has a few more options and allows for voltage over the 1.3990v limited in the regular bios. Yeah seems stupid that ClickBiosII allows for higher voltage than the bios when in fact they are the same thing, somewhat, same interface.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually now you can skip the bios and in windows use ClickBios II. It has a few more options and allows for voltage over the 1.3990v limited in the regular bios. Yeah seems stupid that ClickBiosII allows for higher voltage than the bios when in fact they are the same thing, somewhat, same interface.


its funny coz even though I upgraded to the latest bios to 13.4 they still havent rased a limit on cpu voltage
all this tweaking inside windows makes me a bit nervous, although I never did oc in it, i'm somehow a bigger fan of ''oldschool'' bios tweaking
I've just downloaded ControlCenter and will give it a proper testing tonight, and was actually quite supprised that vcore can be adjusted all the way to 1.95V (overkill).. First will try to get it stable @ 4.4GHz since I wasnt able to get it stable on 1.395V(load) eventhough I've gave it all the vcore that was offered in bios (1.44v)
Will keep you updated tonight


----------



## itomic

Yep, MSI BIOS limit regarding OC is just stupid. Why make high-end board and then limit overclocking ??


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I ran these settings for 80+ hours of crunching 2750cpunb - this could be tweaked a lot more but its absolutely rock solid stable!


Me likey


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> its funny coz even though I upgraded to the latest bios to 13.4 they still havent rased a limit on cpu voltage
> all this tweaking inside windows makes me a bit nervous, although I never did oc in it, i'm somehow a bigger fan of ''oldschool'' bios tweaking
> I've just downloaded ControlCenter and will give it a proper testing tonight, and was actually quite supprised that vcore can be adjusted all the way to 1.95V (overkill).. First will try to get it stable @ 4.4GHz since I wasnt able to get it stable on 1.395V(load) eventhough I've gave it all the vcore that was offered in bios (1.44v)
> Will keep you updated tonight


In the upper right hand corner of Control Center is ClickBiosII. Use it instead of the regular Bios. Same interface but no limits.


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i think you asked about NB and cpu/nb off sets? those also have a vid. (normally between 1.1v-1.15v) these settings don't need much of a boost mine sit about 1.20-1.30 depending on the ram profile and clock.


This is something else that is interesting me. If I want to oc using fsb and in the guide there are only few recommended fsb frequencies. What is the max voltage or temp I shouldn't go over? What performance can I expect going from 200mhz fsb to 250? How much more voltage should I give him and does it worth it overall?
Thanks +rep for all the help so far!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I've got a quick question for you guys.

What would be a sweet spot for an overclock on stock voltage? Or should I just keep it at the stock 4ghz?

I do want to overclock but at the same time I want this cpu to last as long as possible, so I figure to have the best of both I could overclock on stock voltage.


----------



## swnny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've got a quick question for you guys.
> 
> What would be a sweet spot for an overclock on stock voltage? Or should I just keep it at the stock 4ghz?
> 
> I do want to overclock but at the same time I want this cpu to last as long as possible, so I figure to have the best of both I could overclock on stock voltage.


From second post in the OC Guide:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> _Most Piledriver CPUs will run an extra 400-500Mhz on Stock Voltages_


I think with a decent cooler you will be able to go for this extra 500MHz, even with a slight voltage increase, without shorten the cpu's lifespan that much.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> From second post in the OC Guide:
> I think with a decent cooler you will be able to go for this extra 500MHz, even with a slight voltage increase, without shorten the cpu's lifespan that much.


I didn't even know that thread existed until now









I just knew that this one existed and thought it was best to post here and ask. Thanks for the help though, I'll probably give 4.4 Ghz a try on next reboot.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont have any screens to show hurricane. does anyone have pics of being stable @ 2600+ cpu/nb. he says few chips can reach that.


pretty sure all my oc profiles have a higher CPU/nb then 2600, my limit is just over 2700.. then she won't boot


----------



## hurricane28

I see, well my best CPU/NB is at 2570 with 2397RAM speed because when i set the multiplier to 12x it seems to have an dead spot somehow

So i loaded the 2400 memory profile and got 5011mhz CPU 2570 CPU/NB and 2570 HT because i left that almost at stock because there is no reason why i should get higher HT than this


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually now you can skip the bios and in windows use ClickBios II. It has a few more options and allows for voltage over the 1.3990v limited in the regular bios. Yeah seems stupid that ClickBiosII allows for higher voltage than the bios when in fact they are the same thing, somewhat, same interface.


Click Bios II is so easy to use even I can use it. There is no reason to use anything else.


----------



## swnny

A quick "stupid" question. When you guys are testing an overclock and it turns out it's not stable, does your PC freezes and needs a hard reset to get it back up and running, or you are getting bsod and your pc restart itself?
I'm playing with some voltages and getting hard freezes from time to time. Haven't used to that, because on my old Q6600 I was getting bsods only. Kinda creeping me out.


----------



## miklkit

Very rarely for me. The last times were when trying to go over 2400 cpunb. 99 out of 100 times it runs fine but OCCT crashes.


----------



## Durvelle27

New FX 8350 arrived


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> New FX 8350 arrived


Congratz m8, now oc that sucker to 5ghz! I hope you get a "golden chip"!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> New FX 8350 arrived


happy new cpu day









whats the batch number? (clear picture of the writing on top will suffice)

next on your list should be a new mobo


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> A quick "stupid" question. When you guys are testing an overclock and it turns out it's not stable, does your PC freezes and needs a hard reset to get it back up and running, or you are getting bsod and your pc restart itself?
> I'm playing with some voltages and getting hard freezes from time to time. Haven't used to that, because on my old Q6600 I was getting bsods only. Kinda creeping me out.


I get to make hard resets alot when i mess around with memory timmings/settings and i have the gigabyte ud5 with dual bios so the other bios should kick in so i never have to do hard restets and reset cmos and remove bios battery and such but ohh well...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> happy new cpu day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the batch number? (clear picture of the writing on top will suffice)
> 
> next on your list should be a new mobo


Nahh no need for a new board until this one dies









Stability testing 5.1GHz @1.524v After LLC and i think the batch number was 1319


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nahh no need for a new board until this one dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability testing 5.1GHz @1.524v After LLC and i think the batch number was 1319


thats a pretty good voltage for 5.1 me thinks..mine can't do that..

it needs that voltage for 4.8


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont have any screens to show hurricane. does anyone have pics of being stable @ 2600+ cpu/nb. he says few chips can reach that.


Been running this as 24/7 OC for months, ran about everything you can on it.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thats a pretty good voltage for 5.1 me thinks..mine can't do that..
> 
> it needs that voltage for 4.8


My old CPU needed 1.55v just to get 4.8Ghz Stable


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My old CPU needed 1.55v just to get 4.8Ghz Stable


No LLC?
My voltage is thanks to ultra high LLC.

Just backread and saw LLC







. What setting?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> No LLC?
> My voltage is thanks to ultra high LLC.
> 
> Just backread and saw LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What setting?


I used Extreme which after LLC was 1.56v


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I used Extreme which after LLC was 1.56v


Assuming you tried moar cpu/nb voltage on old chip, ouch.
Should run old chip at a 24/7 setting that spikes 75c at full load, see how long it takes to degrade.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Assuming you tried moar cpu/nb voltage on old chip, ouch.
> Should run old chip at a 24/7 setting that spikes 75c at full load, see how long it takes to degrade.


CPU/NB was at 1.325v / 2600MHz


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> CPU/NB was at 1.325v / 2600MHz


Well if you can roll a critical success on the silicon lottery, it only makes sense you could also roll a critical failure.

Two opposite sides of the die.

Hub hub


----------



## Spawne32

I take it there's still no good mATX motherboards for these processors yet?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Mega, I eliminated my obstructions problems with my H320 installation. The tim now appears to distribute evenly over the whole cpu. I was p95 stable at stock.
However I can only boot as high as 4.7 GHZ without trying to be stable. I am now at 4.4 GHZ I can't achieve stability above that. What happens is the system immediately
shuts down when I turn on p95 blend test at 4.4 GHZ and above. It happens so quickly I can't detect a temperature rise in hwinfo64 before it shuts down. I supplied more than enough voltage for cpu, cpu-nb, and dram so this is a bit strange. Any ideas how I isolate the culprit?? I tried LLC high and ultrahigh.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega, I eliminated my obstructions problems with my H320 installation. The tim now appears to distribute evenly over the whole cpu. I was p95 stable at stock.
> However I can only boot as high as 4.7 GHZ without trying to be stable. I am now at 4.4 GHZ I can't achieve stability above that. What happens is the system immediately
> shuts down when I turn on p95 blend test at 4.4 GHZ and above. It happens so quickly I can't detect a temperature rise in hwinfo64 before it shuts down. I supplied more than enough voltage for cpu, cpu-nb, and dram so this is a bit strange. Any ideas how I isolate the culprit?? I tried LLC high and ultrahigh.


Hey man, nice to see you around again!









what TIM did you use and what method?

I use MX-4 and apply a little pea n the middle of the CPU, remember more is less with TIM and apply a little pea in the middle of the CPU is more than enough because the die of the CPU is in the middle of it so no need to have TIM all over your CPU or spread it or whatsoever because the heat sink or water block do it for you









Only very old TIM needs some spreading but who uses that TIM anyways these days


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega, I eliminated my obstructions problems with my H320 installation. The tim now appears to distribute evenly over the whole cpu. I was p95 stable at stock.
> However I can only boot as high as 4.7 GHZ without trying to be stable. I am now at 4.4 GHZ I can't achieve stability above that. What happens is the system immediately
> shuts down when I turn on p95 blend test at 4.4 GHZ and above. It happens so quickly I can't detect a temperature rise in hwinfo64 before it shuts down. I supplied more than enough voltage for cpu, cpu-nb, and dram so this is a bit strange. Any ideas how I isolate the culprit?? I tried LLC high and ultrahigh.


re flash bios and/or reinstall windows?


----------



## Durquavian

which reminds me... WHERE IS RED. I am getting that diamond tim stuff and from some of the reviews it is the greatest thing since sliced bread but harder than getting a date with Jessica Simpson on valentines day ( for me) to apply to the CPU.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey man, nice to see you around again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what TIM did you use and what method?
> 
> I use MX-4 and apply a little pea n the middle of the CPU, remember more is less with TIM and apply a little pea in the middle of the CPU is more than enough because the die of the CPU is in the middle of it so no need to have TIM all over your CPU or spread it or whatsoever because the heat sink or water block do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only very old TIM needs some spreading but who uses that TIM anyways these days


ICY Diamond. I can't see the tim thickness causing instability at 4.4 GHZ. Yes it can cause heat issues with poor contact but not the pc shutting down altogether at such a low speed. I may well be wrong. But I never had problems like this before when I used my crappy H100.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> re flash bios and/or reinstall windows?


Why would I have to reinstall windows??? I had no motherboard or cpu change. That is way out in left field unless you have some line of reasoning behind it. Care to explain??


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> ICY Diamond.


IC Diamond*

And I haven't had any issues, LiquidUltra is much bigger pain.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why would I have to reinstall windows??? I had no motherboard or cpu change. That is way out in left field unless you have some line of reasoning behind it. Care to explain??


OS corruption, might not effect things in a large way but i've experienced a similar situation and a fresh windows install fixed it.

old lower clock profile became unstable what were 16h prime stable previous.

re install fixed whatever was the issue.

I'm sorry i don't have more sound scientific reasoning behind it


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OS corruption, might not effect things in a large way but i've experienced a similar situation and a fresh windows install fixed it.
> 
> old lower clock profile became unstable what were 16h prime stable previous.
> 
> re install fixed whatever was the issue.
> 
> I'm sorry i don't have more sound scientific reasoning behind it


Correct. I had an issue with FSB OCing. Each time my IE would lockup and weird stuff like not able to see what I typed in search bar. But fresh install of Windows7 And no issues FSB OCing.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IC Diamond*
> 
> And I haven't had any issues, LiquidUltra is much bigger pain.


Do you recommend the pea size central location on cpu? I think I will have to remove all the tim with Artic Clean. And carefully reapply.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Correct. I had an issue with FSB OCing. Each time my IE would lockup and weird stuff like not able to see what I typed in search bar. But fresh install of Windows7 And no issues FSB OCing.


This is not an equivalent issue sir. This is not an application freezing the syste. It is a total cut off of power under stress testing. I did do a reflash of my bios with no apparent effect. I will go the route of removing all the tim with solution and I will use the Swiftech tim which is a little less thick and will spread more evenly than Icy Diamond. If that doesn't work I will start to question if my power supply is defective.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> This is not an equivalent issue sir. This is not an application freezing the syste. It is a total cut off of power under stress testing. I did do a reflash of my bios with no apparent effect. I will go the route of removing all the tim with solution and I will use the Swiftech tim which is a little less thick and will spread more evenly than Icy Diamond. If that doesn't work I will start to question if my power supply is defective.


Not saying it was equivalent, just that Windows issues can cause stability issues.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IC Diamond*
> 
> And I haven't had any issues, LiquidUltra is much bigger pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recommend the pea size central location on cpu? I think I will have to remove all the tim with Artic Clean. And carefully reapply.
Click to expand...

I use Pea Dot style, ya.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I ran these settings for 80+ hours of crunching 2750cpunb - this could be tweaked a lot more but its absolutely rock solid stable!


thanks to everyone for screens but holy hell man nice OC !~~








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've got a quick question for you guys.
> 
> What would be a sweet spot for an overclock on stock voltage? Or should I just keep it at the stock 4ghz?
> 
> I do want to overclock but at the same time I want this cpu to last as long as possible, so I figure to have the best of both I could overclock on stock voltage.


4.2-4.5 usually on stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> A quick "stupid" question. When you guys are testing an overclock and it turns out it's not stable, does your PC freezes and needs a hard reset to get it back up and running, or you are getting bsod and your pc restart itself?
> I'm playing with some voltages and getting hard freezes from time to time. Haven't used to that, because on my old Q6600 I was getting bsods only. Kinda creeping me out.


both. depends on alot also could of corrupted windows. i have done it all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> New FX 8350 arrived
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice congrats !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> which reminds me... WHERE IS RED. I am getting that diamond tim stuff and from some of the reviews it is the greatest thing since sliced bread but harder than getting a date with Jessica Simpson on valentines day ( for me) to apply to the CPU.


family stuffs in life ,, he is busy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega, I eliminated my obstructions problems with my H320 installation. The tim now appears to distribute evenly over the whole cpu. I was p95 stable at stock.
> However I can only boot as high as 4.7 GHZ without trying to be stable. I am now at 4.4 GHZ I can't achieve stability above that. What happens is the system immediately
> shuts down when I turn on p95 blend test at 4.4 GHZ and above. It happens so quickly I can't detect a temperature rise in hwinfo64 before it shuts down. I supplied more than enough voltage for cpu, cpu-nb, and dram so this is a bit strange. Any ideas how I isolate the culprit?? I tried LLC high and ultrahigh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why would I have to reinstall windows??? I had no motherboard or cpu change. That is way out in left field unless you have some line of reasoning behind it. Care to explain??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OS corruption, might not effect things in a large way but i've experienced a similar situation and a fresh windows install fixed it.
> 
> old lower clock profile became unstable what were 16h prime stable previous.
> 
> re install fixed whatever was the issue.
> 
> I'm sorry i don't have more sound scientific reasoning behind it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Correct. I had an issue with FSB OCing. Each time my IE would lockup and weird stuff like not able to see what I typed in search bar. But fresh install of Windows7 And no issues FSB OCing.





yea that could be an issue and screens of your bios would help as well.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I use Pea Dot style, ya.


Me too!


----------



## Mega Man

bot epic fail !~~~

also to note. i got my new dual link dvi cable... in win 7 i can not get the monitor to 144hz usign dual link dvi... but works fine in win 8... driver issue perhaps ? may have to reinstall win7 and test it


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> bot epic fail !~~~
> 
> also to note. i got my new dual link dvi cable... in win 7 i can not get the monitor to 144hz usign dual link dvi... but works fine in win 8... driver issue perhaps ? may have to reinstall win7 and test it


Not too sure about this. On my Asus 7970 Matrix I had to flick a switch on the card(like those bios switches) to make sure the DVI-D was running dual link. That switch is there if I plan to run all 6 outputs on my card by turning the DVI-D into single link. I won't know if it applies to your cards


----------



## Mega Man

no it does not ; ;


----------



## hurricane28

I don't understand man, because i use the dual link dvi cable and have 144hz option and click on that and prestoo i have 144hz

One hour ago i was gaming and i got 144 FPS in F.E.A.R. 3 so it works for me.

Are there some settings in AMD catalist you can change? there must be look closely man









Are you sure you use the right connection from your card?

its easy to put the cable into another normal DVI port.

And like i said only dual link DVI supports 144hz i was right after all









Hey i was looking around for ya and are using an DisplayPort to dual-link DVI adapter?


----------



## os2wiz

I just dip a complete thorough cleaning off of my old tim and reapplied my IC Diamond. What a difference! My tech obviously did not do a thorough job of cleaning the old tim last time. I am now stable at 4.7 GHZ at 1.47 cpu voltage. 

I used OCCT v 4.4 AVX Linpack and ran it for 20 minutes instead of the standard 10 minutes. My highest cpu core temp was 60 celcius. I do not think I will reach 5.0 GHZ stable with the voltages required, but 4.85 is certainly possible. I will run IBT AVX a little later.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Room fan? 75DB? sounds utterly loud to me LOL.


pfftt 75 db is nothing, for me anyway. But ive got a career in live sound.. so i guess i'm used db pushing the 110 limit. higher if the band can get away with it.

i've got dawn to dusk sun coverage and big windows. it gets hot in here without air moving. as i only have one open able window (whose ever logic that was...)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My cooler is not very quiet either but way less than 75DB, But as for cooling there is no such thing as quiet fans on the Corsair h100I because before it cools any good i need to run push/pull only than it can maintain a decent OC.
> 
> The only way to have silent fans is to go with an rad that has an wide fin array so the airflow is not that restrictive and due to that it does not need to have the most mm/H20.


my 4 fans on my h100i do about 55-60db (im loving that app hehehe) at 90% duty.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> pfftt 75 db is nothing, for me anyway. But ive got a career in live sound.. so i guess i'm used db pushing the 110 limit. higher if the band can get away with it.
> 
> i've got dawn to dusk sun coverage and big windows. it gets hot in here without air moving. as i only have one open able window (whose ever logic that was...)
> my 4 fans on my h100i do about 55-60db (im loving that app hehehe) at 90% duty.


You sure you are still hearing something?









110 db for prolonged time doesn't seem very healthy to me.
But then again everybody's ears are a bit different. You must be blessed with supernatural ear drums FTW.


----------



## swnny

But I have a really strange problem, and I don't know what's causing it. I run every benchmark I can think of for good amount of time - no problems. Playing heavy games like Guild Wars 2 and Battlefield 3 for hours without a hitchup. But in a completly random situation, it may be 10mins or it may not occur for days, the windows 7 aero crashes(the windows theme gets that ugly "classic" view and the taskbar stops responding) out of nowhere. No display driver recovery error, no message, nothing. It just turn itself off and I have to restart the PC to fix it. I had an Nvidia Palit GTX 460 video card, now, since 3 days ago I have a new Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 3, and just got this Aero crash for a first time with the new video card. I did a fresh windows install right after changing the cards and am using the latest drivers from Nvidia - 327.23 WHQL.
Could it be from an unstable CPU oc, or there is something wrong on a hardware level? Here are few screens from my bios AI tweaker: (FX-8320, Asus M5A99X EVO rev2, 2x4gb DDR33 A-data 1600MHz)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
 



P.S. After some "google-ing", I found out that Windows platform update KB2670838 is really problematic for some setups and it crashes Aero all the time for lots of people out there. Just uninstalled the update and I hope it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You sure you are still hearing something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110 db for prolonged time doesn't seem very healthy to me.
> But then again everybody's ears are a bit different. You must be blessed with supernatural ear drums FTW.


i get my ears tested every two year or so, last one was just over a year ago. Still above average hearing is most sections.. however the super high frequencies have been dying over the years..

ones that I shouldn't really be able to hear anyway 18khz-24khz

I wear ear protection when my ears tell me too, otherwise i've got exceptional selective hearing so the GF says anyway..


----------



## os2wiz

11_529_RC23933demo_4C_8T_4820_AMD_FX_tm__8350_Eight_Core_Processor__AMD___Advanced_Micro_Devices__Inc__AMD_Radeon_HD_7900_Series_4_3_12438_Compatibility_Profile_Context_13_200_0_0_64_Bit.txt 1k .txt file
Just upped the GHZ to 4.8 24 multiplier. Added some voltage to 1.50 to be test for stability. I ran Prime 95 blend for approximatel;y 50 minutes . I will send up the .jpg images of prime and HWINFO64 screen showing temps . I also ran OCCT 4.4 AVX linpack for 14 minutes of actual stress. Will send the image up a .png file. With the high voltages required I am not going above 4.8 GHZ. I am sure now I could reach 4.9GHZ , but would probably require close to 1.57 for stability. I might play with the fsb settings to increase benchmarks on cinebench 11.5.

Apparently I sent the wrong OCCT image. I did not save the image properly. The cancellation was due to my forgetting to run AVX. I then ran it but failed to save the image properly. I have a medical appointment. I will run OCCT AVX lin pack once again and save it and send it in another message a little later. See you guys.

Here is an attachment with my run of cinebench 11.54 at my current 4.8 GHZ settings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> pfftt 75 db is nothing, for me anyway. But ive got a career in live sound.. so i guess i'm used db pushing the 110 limit. higher if the band can get away with it.
> 
> i've got dawn to dusk sun coverage and big windows. it gets hot in here without air moving. as i only have one open able window (whose ever logic that was...)
> my 4 fans on my h100i do about 55-60db (im loving that app hehehe) at 90% duty.


That is way too loud for me









Some time ago i did some DB drags with my car audio and i had almost 140 DB and that is more than enough to make a grown man cry LOL

After that i have some ear damage and i am aware of high pitch noises because i get a ring in my ear so when i can i wear ear protection


----------



## By-Tor

5ghz hates me....

I'm having one hell of a time getting 5.0 stable... I'm running 4.936ghz stable on 1.47v now, but that little bump to reach 5.0 is kicking my bum. No matter what I try either all multi OC, all FSB or a mix of both just won't run stable.
I have had it up to 1.55v and it won't pass Prime95 for more than 10 min.

Here are some screens of my setup. If you see something I have set wrong or missed please post.

Thanks

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/4936ghz_zpsd9f8ac13.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130925_164814_zps760221ca.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130925_164830_zps5b64acdd.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130925_164919_zpsf3b1d1af.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130925_165108_zpseda1119b.jpg.html

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/20130925_165129_zps39f77a53.jpg.html


----------



## hurricane28

what makes you think its only the CPU that is not stable?

i mean it can be an high CPU/NB maybe RAM speed/ timings are not absolutely stable every little thing is adding up pretty quick.

I need more than 1.58 volts to be 5ghz stable so i suggest more volts, also the CPU/NB could have some more volts, also the RAM volts are too low try 1.65.

HT link volts i think you need more volts to it.

What i did is set everything at stock speed like 200FSB and first see what voltage the CPU is stable at, than i try RAM speed with that and if that is working correct i add more CPU/NB than put more volts to it and when i get too hot i lower my CPU OC a little and get higher CPU/NB.

Also add some PLL voltage if that is available on your board because in my case it runs less hot and i can lower my vcore a bit but i don't know if that is the same with Asus boards.

Good luck man


----------



## By-Tor

What does PLL stand for?

1.58v is really going to heat things up...

Thanks for posting


----------



## neurotix

Set CPU VDDA to 2.8v.

This value causes instability with cores when left to the default. With my old Phenom II x4 and x6 I needed to raise CPU VDDA to 2.8v to be stable at 4ghz.

Bulldozer/Piledriver need this value kicked up to 2.8v as well to increase stability at high overclocks. It doesn't seem to add any heat to the cpu.

This is the magical secret stability value that most people miss.

Good luck.

EDIT: Also, lowering your HTT Link and CPU-NB frequency to 2200mhz will increase stability. You don't gain any performance on FX chips by raising these, you only compromise stability, the only time to run CPU-NB at a higher frequency is with DDR3-2400mhz or higher, since you have to for it to support that RAM speed.

You should also put your CPU Current Capacity and CPU/NB Current Capacity to 140% or disabled, or whatever the highest value is. Change VRM Fixed Frequency mode to 550khz. Set VRM over temperature protection to disabled.


----------



## hurricane28

Ye neurotix knows more about your board









I am used to Gigabyte boards so i don't think i make much sense when you have Sabertooth LOL


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Set CPU VDDA to 2.8v.
> 
> This value causes instability with cores when left to the default. With my old Phenom II x4 and x6 I needed to raise CPU VDDA to 2.8v to be stable at 4ghz.
> 
> Bulldozer/Piledriver need this value kicked up to 2.8v as well to increase stability at high overclocks. It doesn't seem to add any heat to the cpu.
> 
> This is the magical secret stability value that most people miss.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> EDIT: Also, lowering your HTT Link and CPU-NB frequency to 2200mhz will increase stability. You don't gain any performance on FX chips by raising these, you only compromise stability, the only time to run CPU-NB at a higher frequency is with DDR3-2400mhz or higher, since you have to for it to support that RAM speed.
> 
> You should also put your CPU Current Capacity and CPU/NB Current Capacity to 140%, or whatever the highest value is. Change VRM Fixed Frequency mode to 550khz.


I would agree here, I run my CPU/NB at around 2300 with the RAM at 2200 and HT at stock 2600. Lowering these might allow you to get stable at 1.55v or around there. I have read before that the CPU/NB should be at or near the RAM speed so I try to keep it there. If I set my CPU/NB too high all fails very quickly.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Set CPU VDDA to 2.8v.
> 
> This value causes instability with cores when left to the default. With my old Phenom II x4 and x6 I needed to raise CPU VDDA to 2.8v to be stable at 4ghz.
> 
> Bulldozer/Piledriver need this value kicked up to 2.8v as well to increase stability at high overclocks. It doesn't seem to add any heat to the cpu.
> 
> This is the magical secret stability value that most people miss.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> EDIT: Also, lowering your HTT Link and CPU-NB frequency to 2200mhz will increase stability. You don't gain any performance on FX chips by raising these, you only compromise stability, the only time to run CPU-NB at a higher frequency is with DDR3-2400mhz or higher, since you have to for it to support that RAM speed.
> 
> You should also put your CPU Current Capacity and CPU/NB Current Capacity to 140% or disabled, or whatever the highest value is. Change VRM Fixed Frequency mode to 550khz. Set VRM over temperature protection to disabled.


I am also enclosing my stability run on OCCT 4.4 for 10 minutes of actual stress using the AVX linpack. 
WRONG, very wrong on 2 counts. VDDA does not have any noticeable effect on Asus motherboards. It has a better effect on Gigabyte boards. Secondly 2.8 v for VDDA can damage your board. It should under no circumstances be set higher than 2.695 volts. Like I said: close to useless on Asus boards altogether.


----------



## neurotix

You can disagree if you want.

On both my ASUS motherboards, Crosshair V and M4A785TD-V Evo, and with Phenom IIs as well as Vishera, I needed to increase VDDA to prevent core failures (on FX) and system hard locks (On Phenom II) when running Prime95 and IBT.

This isn't a matter of guesswork, it's a matter of experience over 4 years of overclocking on the AM3/+ platform.

My 8350 has run with 2.8v VDDA for over 9 months with no problems, the value doesn't increase heat, improves stability and has seemingly no penalty.

I still have a system (my girlfriend's) with a Phenom II x2 555BE unlocked to Quad at 4ghz and that chip has run with CPU VDDA at 2.8v for 3 years with no issues. Without the VDDA at 2.8v the chip hard locks on Prime95 at 4ghz almost instantly. With it, it passes it for 12 hours.

Further, I gave the same advice in this thread to someone else and they reported that it made their weak cores stop failing Prime95.

My advice is good. Have a good day.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Set CPU VDDA to 2.8v.
> 
> This value causes instability with cores when left to the default. With my old Phenom II x4 and x6 I needed to raise CPU VDDA to 2.8v to be stable at 4ghz.
> 
> Bulldozer/Piledriver need this value kicked up to 2.8v as well to increase stability at high overclocks. It doesn't seem to add any heat to the cpu.
> 
> This is the magical secret stability value that most people miss.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> EDIT: Also, lowering your HTT Link and CPU-NB frequency to 2200mhz will increase stability. You don't gain any performance on FX chips by raising these, you only compromise stability, the only time to run CPU-NB at a higher frequency is with DDR3-2400mhz or higher, since you have to for it to support that RAM speed.
> 
> You should also put your CPU Current Capacity and CPU/NB Current Capacity to 140% or disabled, or whatever the highest value is. Change VRM Fixed Frequency mode to 550khz. Set VRM over temperature protection to disabled.


i have owned both ( and still own ) the saberkitty and CVFz and i can say vdda does not help on fx.

also cpu/nb does help esp in benches and if you have cfx gpus you want to leave ht @ 2600... or if you have 3+ you want to raise ht.

edited spelling as well... they sucks


----------



## neurotix

Even on FX it matters and that's been proven to me time and again. Having any less than 2.8v caused cores to fail Prime95. I've suggested this fix to numerous other people and it's worked for them, see the thread I linked.

As I said, you can disagree, but my experience proves otherwise.

neuro


----------



## TFL Replica

Guys, please resolve your disagreements in a respectful manner. Personal attacks have no place here.


----------



## ORL

If I may guys, I just reset my VDDA to stock and attempted my overclock on my Asus board. It will not produce the OC I typically hold with only this one change. I will not lie the VDDA has an effect on Asus boards. I cannot attest to the severity as mentioned. I typically bump this voltage in the first steps on my FX chips as with many other voltages.\

Edit: SHould be noted I have never bumped to 2.8


----------



## neurotix

At 4.26ghz per your signature rig you probably wouldn't need 2.8v, but it makes sense that without raising it some, your overclock would fail.

At 4.7ghz on my 8350, up from 4ghz stock, if I do anything less than 2.8v some of my cores fail Prime95 in the 2nd test. It is the cores in the last module usually, but sometimes it affects the first module as well. If I leave VDDA on auto, 2.4v, the cores fail. If I have anything less than 2.8v, the cores fail. This is with all the same settings and the same voltage on the CPU, 1.475v.

If it didn't do anything on ASUS boards, then why does changing this value make me stable? I can pass a whole run of P95 with my OC and 2.8v VDDA, and 10 loops of IBT, which is stable enough for me. With the value lower than 2.8v I can't pass Prime95 and I get a system hard lock (frozen mouse cursor) in IBT. If it didn't do anything this wouldn't be the case. As I stated, in my experience the value helped stability on Phenom IIs as well.


----------



## ORL

You brought up a good point and my sig rig is now updated. I haven't been on here in quite some time. The latter you mentioned was an undervolted 8150 that I actually was running quite well before swapping up.

Currently the system in sig


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I've been raising my VDDA since about a month in.

found it dicking around with a subtle over clock and it helped.

my stock voltage is 2.5, i bumped it up to 2.55 in an experiment and it took longer to fail prime

so it got bumped up to 2.6 and somewhere along the way got another notch or two. i'm normally at 2.62V

its worked great with everything up to about 4.7

now trying to get 4.8 stable as a stone, i'm having issue. my next round of testing when i've got good ambient (un seasonably warm right now)

i'm going to try bumping it up.

I'm going to TRY and lap my cpu before this point and change out of AS5, no real issues but the horrendous cure time. and if i can i'm gunna check thermal pads i'm sure i can get atleast a little better then what is shipped with the board.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> At 4.26ghz per your signature rig you probably wouldn't need 2.8v, but it makes sense that without raising it some, your overclock would fail.
> 
> At 4.7ghz on my 8350, up from 4ghz stock, if I do anything less than 2.8v some of my cores fail Prime95 in the 2nd test. It is the cores in the last module usually, but sometimes it affects the first module as well. If I leave VDDA on auto, 2.4v, the cores fail. If I have anything less than 2.8v, the cores fail. This is with all the same settings and the same voltage on the CPU, 1.475v.
> 
> If it didn't do anything on ASUS boards, then why does changing this value make me stable? I can pass a whole run of P95 with my OC and 2.8v VDDA, and 10 loops of IBT, which is stable enough for me. With the value lower than 2.8v I can't pass Prime95 and I get a system hard lock (frozen mouse cursor) in IBT. If it didn't do anything this wouldn't be the case. As I stated, in my experience the value helped stability on Phenom IIs as well.


yet i can get 5ghz stable without bumping it at all and i can boot and bench multi threaded benches @ 5.55ghz without touching it on my asus boards.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yet i can get 5ghz stable without bumping it at all and i can boot and bench multi threaded benches @ 5.55ghz without touching it on my asus boards.


maybe try moving your voltage down to just barely unstable, then up the VDDA and see what happens? Could be that your all right


----------



## Tarnix

Am I the only one who thinks that Window's scheduler is lame (understatement to keep the post compliant with the forum rules)?
I don't know *why* it does it, nor why the developers thought it was a good idea to do so, but it "aggressively" spreads threads across _all_ cores.
I don't know how much of you have noticed, but it makes the whole "Boost" technology completely useless, since the scheduler prevents it from happening by always having load on the other cores...








It has been angering me for the past year, I just felt like sharing my experience/frustration/rant/whatever this is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that Window's scheduler is lame (understatement to keep the post compliant with the forum rules)?
> I don't know *why* it does it, nor why the developers thought it was a good idea to do so, but it "aggressively" spreads threads across _all_ cores.
> I don't know how much of you have noticed, but it makes the whole "Boost" technology completely useless, since the scheduler prevents it from happening by always having load on the other cores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been angering me for the past year, I just felt like sharing my experience/frustration/rant/whatever this is.


That's why you disable boost and run all cores at 5 ghz +







. I do understand your frustration however.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that Window's scheduler is lame (understatement to keep the post compliant with the forum rules)?
> I don't know *why* it does it, nor why the developers thought it was a good idea to do so, but it "aggressively" spreads threads across _all_ cores.
> I don't know how much of you have noticed, but it makes the whole "Boost" technology completely useless, since the scheduler prevents it from happening by always having load on the other cores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been angering me for the past year, I just felt like sharing my experience/frustration/rant/whatever this is.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you disable boost and run all cores at 5 ghz +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do understand your frustration however.
Click to expand...

True, but I seem to have issues more related to Dark Arts and Voodoo Rituals than science concerning my cooling... So I kind of gave up trying to push it due to ridiculous temps. I usually run stock nowadays (Currently 4.5GHz). Once I get new distilled water, I'm going to take my loop apart and try to figure what's going on. I suspect dye clogging.

Back to spinning symbols-covered rabit corpses above my rad...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> True, but I seem to have issues more related to Dark Arts and Voodoo Rituals than science concerning my cooling... So I kind of gave up trying to push it due to ridiculous temps. I usually run stock nowadays (Currently 4.5GHz). Once I get new distilled water, I'm going to take my loop apart and try to figure what's going on. I suspect dye clogging.


I'm finally going to try a custom loop , looking forward to messing around with it.
I purchased a Koolance 380A , some 1/2" plumbing and a koolance variable speed pump.
Still looking for a radiator - considering a 1080 phobya , any thoughts on that particular brand/ radiator? ( going to mount it outside and take advantage of the nebraska winter







)


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm finally going to try a custom loop , looking forward to messing around with it.
> I purchased a Koolance 380A , some 1/2" plumbing and a koolance variable speed pump.
> Still looking for a radiator - considering a 1080 phobya , any thoughts on that particular brand/ radiator? ( going to mount it outside and take advantage of the nebraska winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If your planning on mounting only your rad. Outdoors in the winter and your rig indoors you may need to insulate your board like they do for Dice and LN2. The much colder water and the nice warm motherboard will cause a lot of condensation and short out whatever it comes in contact with.

What I have done in the past is make a table to sit outside a window and place the whole rig outdoors and let it acclimate about and hour before turning it on.

Just a thought


----------



## dmfree88

Can anyone confirm this is decent folding speed for an 8350 at 4.3ghz. I don't know much about folding yet was just wondering if I seem to be running at "par" or not?


----------



## ORL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> True, but I seem to have issues more related to Dark Arts and Voodoo Rituals than science concerning my cooling... So I kind of gave up trying to push it due to ridiculous temps. I usually run stock nowadays (Currently 4.5GHz). Once I get new distilled water, I'm going to take my loop apart and try to figure what's going on. I suspect dye clogging.
> 
> Back to spinning symbols-covered rabit corpses above my rad...


If I may bud, the 8350 chips have terrible IHS planes. I recently lapped mine to receive around 10C off my stock load temps. There was a circular valley that ran around the core. So between the center and edge of the chip there was no good water block contact. Something to consider, obviously you would have to check yourself.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is decent folding speed for an 8350 at 4.3ghz. I don't know much about folding yet was just wondering if I seem to be running at "par" or not?


It varies based on project.

7 mins 47 secs time per frame is a pretty slow project. Still, 25k ppd is good. It would be outdone by an i5 or i7. For Vishera that's a decent speed.

There are other projects with less than 3:50 TPF that give about 6000 points with bonus credit and have a base credit of about 800. Those are the ones you're going to want to get most of the time. They should take around 4 hours to complete and give you ~30000ppd. When I last folded on my CPU, those were the ones I wanted.

Protip: GPU folding is where it's at, especially if you have a powerful card (Nvidia: 670, 680, 770, 780, Titan. AMD: 7870XT, 7950, 7970.) I do 120k PPD on my 7970 and I just did a million points in a little over a week.

Good luck.


----------



## dmfree88

thanks for the info. I have a 7870 hawk coming next week, Its not an XT version but im sure it will push some decent PPD. I hear you can do both cpu in ubuntu and gpu in windows and it tends to have the best overall results. Seems like alot of strain on my PC. Right now im just running a 8600 GTS though so I doubt that will push anything near what the cpu is haha. I will give the gpu folding a shot though once my 7870 gets here and see how it goes.

post thought:

can you pick your projects or i just have to wait and hope the next ones a good one like you mentioned? I really dont know how it works I just turned it on and off it went haha


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thanks for the info. I have a 7870 hawk coming next week, Its not an XT version but im sure it will push some decent PPD. I hear you can do both cpu in ubuntu and gpu in windows and it tends to have the best overall results. Seems like alot of strain on my PC. Right now im just running a 8600 GTS though so I doubt that will push anything near what the cpu is haha. I will give the gpu folding a shot though once my 7870 gets here and see how it goes.
> 
> post thought:
> 
> can you pick your projects or i just have to wait and hope the next ones a good one like you mentioned? I really dont know how it works I just turned it on and off it went haha


A 7870 Hawk would get decent PPD. Probably at least 70k on project 8900 (the one that's good for GPUs, make sure you fold using the "advanced" flag). An 8600GTS is so ancient at this point that it's not worth bothering with. You might be able to keep it in your system and use it for PhysX or something if you want, though.

You can't really pick your projects, it's just the luck of the draw. Technically, you can get a new work unit by deleting the "work" folder in your [email protected] directory, but this is discouraged and against the rules. I only ever do this if I've just reinstalled my folding client and my client grabs a work unit before I can set the "advanced" flag.


----------



## dmfree88

Sorry to keep bugging you with more questions but Advanced Flag? I cant seem to find this setting. Is this only when your doing gpu?


----------



## neurotix

Yes, I think it's for GPU only. You have to go into the expert tab, client parameters and add client-type advanced.

This is derailing the thread's purpose though so if you have any other questions I suggest you ask in the folding subforum.


----------



## Durquavian

This fan Delta MEGA FAST ( name is very fitting) is a beast. dropped 10C at full load but even my cabinet cant hold back that noise. Till I get a switch to regulate voltage it is on 5volts for now. Cant hear it and it puts out twice the air of the old ones at 12 volts.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ORL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> True, but I seem to have issues more related to Dark Arts and Voodoo Rituals than science concerning my cooling... So I kind of gave up trying to push it due to ridiculous temps. I usually run stock nowadays (Currently 4.5GHz). Once I get new distilled water, I'm going to take my loop apart and try to figure what's going on. I suspect dye clogging.
> 
> Back to spinning symbols-covered rabit corpses above my rad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may bud, the 8350 chips have terrible IHS planes. I recently lapped mine to receive around 10C off my stock load temps. There was a circular valley that ran around the core. So between the center and edge of the chip there was no good water block contact. Something to consider, obviously you would have to check yourself.
Click to expand...

Yeah, someone noticed it when I joined the club. Not to mention the dents in my H80 and cpu block...







I sanded my CPU's a few days ago, here's what I got so far:

I stopped sanding after 2h, cause that's ridiculously long. I should also have bought some 2000 grit and a buffer, the top still is a bit rough... 220 -> 800 -> 1500 doesn't make it as smooth as I hoped.
And yeah, it did take about 5-10C off. That was worth it. The next time I take the thing apart, I might spend one more hour sanding it off to complete copper. Maybe. Damn that takes forever.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Yeah, someone noticed it when I joined the club. Not to mention the dents in my H80 and cpu block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded my CPU's a few days ago, here's what I got so far:
> 
> I stopped sanding after 2h, cause that's ridiculously long. I should also have bought some 2000 grit and a buffer, the top still is a bit rough... 220 -> 800 -> 1500 doesn't make it as smooth as I hoped.
> And yeah, it did take about 5-10C off. That was worth it. The next time I take the thing apart, I might spend one more hour sanding it off to complete copper. Maybe. Damn that takes forever.


Mine too. 2hrs and said Ill finish another day. wore me out after a long day at work. I got the kit and it had 400-800-1200-2000-2500 grits.


----------



## DampMonkey

Finally got in some IBT runs at 5ghz!! I had 4.9ghz 24/7 stable, with not much luck above that. Got in 5 runs before linpack.exe broke, still a good sign compared to a complete freeze up. Now to reach the next milestone.....5.2ghz?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yet i can get 5ghz stable without bumping it at all and i can boot and bench multi threaded benches @ 5.55ghz without touching it on my asus boards.


Perhaps that is because cooling and proper voltages are the primary components of high overclocking . Perhaps we have overlooked something about vdda on Asus but 2.8 volts on 24/7 will eventually damage your hardware. Check it out with Asus if you don't believe me.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> At 4.26ghz per your signature rig you probably wouldn't need 2.8v, but it makes sense that without raising it some, your overclock would fail.
> 
> At 4.7ghz on my 8350, up from 4ghz stock, if I do anything less than 2.8v some of my cores fail Prime95 in the 2nd test. It is the cores in the last module usually, but sometimes it affects the first module as well. If I leave VDDA on auto, 2.4v, the cores fail. If I have anything less than 2.8v, the cores fail. This is with all the same settings and the same voltage on the CPU, 1.475v.
> 
> If it didn't do anything on ASUS boards, then why does changing this value make me stable? I can pass a whole run of P95 with my OC and 2.8v VDDA, and 10 loops of IBT, which is stable enough for me. With the value lower than 2.8v I can't pass Prime95 and I get a system hard lock (frozen mouse cursor) in IBT. If it didn't do anything this wouldn't be the case. As I stated, in my experience the value helped stability on Phenom IIs as well.


Funny part was I read on it some, now cant find the actual numbers but it must have been 2.9v or more. I had mine at 2.8554v and I was stable completely. But then everyone threw a fit and I couldn't find that number anywhere so I don't go over 2.65v just to be safe.


----------



## os2wiz

After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


You will have to move your computer to your bed! haha. Best wishes with your surgery going well aswell as your recovery. Hope to see you back sooner then expected


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


I recently too had surgery, so I know what it's like, I hope everything goes well and the fasting doesn't make you want to hurt people lol. Rest well mate. Wishing you a fast recovery








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Mine too. 2hrs and said Ill finish another day. wore me out after a long day at work. I got the kit and it had 400-800-1200-2000-2500 grits.


I've always wanted to sand down my chips, but I though that removing the layer of Zinc to expose the copper would make the IHS get covered in oxidysation? Especially when constantly heated and cooled (idle and under load), as it excellerates the process.

Once you sand the IHS down to the copper, are you having to constantly maintain the IHS to keep oxi at bay? How much of the IHS can you remove? I assume the less material there would be between chip and heatsink, the better heat transfer there would be.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


Good luck mate! Thoughts are with you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


I am sorry to hear that man, i hope everything goes well and the best luck and wishes.

Good luck man and we see you here very soon


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I recently too had surgery, so I know what it's like, I hope everything goes well and the fasting doesn't make you want to hurt people lol. Rest well mate. Wishing you a fast recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to sand down my chips, but I though that removing the layer of Zinc to expose the copper would make the IHS get covered in oxidysation? Especially when constantly heated and cooled (idle and under load), as it excellerates the process.
> 
> Once you sand the IHS down to the copper, are you having to constantly maintain the IHS to keep oxi at bay? How much of the IHS can you remove? I assume the less material there would be between chip and heatsink, the better heat transfer there would be.


I would assume that having the mirror finish and it covered in TIM would decelerate that if not stop it altogether. Again ASSUMING here. don't know for certain.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


I had surgery recently too. It sucks.

We might not agree on things but I wish you the best of luck.

Take care.


----------



## UncleBlitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


good luck and good recovery....old trees are solid !


----------



## Devildog83

Best wishes for a smooth surgery and a speedy recovery to you OS.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> After Wednesday you won't see me on the forums for a while. I am having some serious surgery next Friday for an aortic valve replacement. I'll probably be in hospital for 4 days and in recovery at home for at least a month. I hope to be back in fine fashion as soon as possible. The bosses at my old job managed to give me a heart attack 2 years ago when I was standing up for my co-workers who were being hounded into resignations and firings . I have been retired for a year the damage is done. I have no regrets. I still have many friends in the workplace and they all miss me. In any case I am trying to prolong my life for a few more years so I can be there for my wife , daughter, and grand daughter. Take care. Say hello to Gerty for me.


Best of luck mate


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I had surgery recently too. It sucks.
> 
> We might not agree on things but I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Take care.


Thanks for your good wishes. I bear no ill will toward you. Life is much more important than differences over overclocking.


----------



## os2wiz

I want to say to everyone it is uplifting to hear from all of you and I wiil use my tablet and laptop after surgery to keep in touch until I get back to my desktop. Who said desktop computers are dead??? Boy they are so wrong.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I want to say to everyone it is uplifting to hear from all of you and I wiil use my tablet and laptop after surgery to keep in touch until I get back to my desktop. Who said desktop computers are dead??? Boy they are so wrong.


You are going to be fine sir.

I do want to say that i find it kinda brave that you are so open and honest on what is going on with you, it takes a lot of guts to say those things









I wish you all the luck, take care.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I want to say to everyone it is uplifting to hear from all of you and I wiil use my tablet and laptop after surgery to keep in touch until I get back to my desktop. Who said desktop computers are dead??? Boy they are so wrong.


If you get bored it possible to OC Tablets and laptops...


----------



## kahboom

Got back my RMA from AMD. Sent in a FX 8320 that started having problems running 1866mhz ram. Got it a few days ago and finally opened the box an to my surprise it was a FX 8350. I just hope its a ok clocker or at least as good as my other 8350, the worse of the two goes in the wifes pc anyways.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Got back my RMA from AMD. Sent in a FX 8320 that started having problems running 1866mhz ram. Got it a few days ago and finally opened the box an to my surprise it was a FX 8350. I just hope its a ok clocker or at least as good as my other 8350, the worse of the two goes in the wifes pc anyways.


Lucker







Lets hope that sucker gets to 5ghz now


----------



## KoFo

Do I have to worry about the vdroop?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoFo*
> 
> Do I have to worry about the vdroop?


To some degree YES. If you have LLC then not so much. If you are like me and you don't have LLC then you definitely do.


----------



## KoFo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> To some degree YES. If you have LLC then not so much. If you are like me and you don't have LLC then you definitely do.


I am using asrock 970 extreme 4 mobo and there have 4 options on LLC (Auto, 1/2 (for AM3+) ,1/4(for AM3) , Disabled)...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

This was my yesterday...


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This was my yesterday...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you put the processor inside to hold it? I need to find a old mobo or something to cut the am3 slot out of.

Are you are still sanding at finer grits? how many hours did it take?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> What did you put the processor inside to hold it? I need to find a old mobo or something to cut the am3 slot out of.
> 
> I assume you are still sanding at finer grits? how many hours did it take?


Styrofoam Insulation, grabbed a large piece thinking it would be easier to hold. I was wrong.. Hands cramped the heck up after the first pack.

the cut down holder is the exact same stuff just smaller.

Ya used finer grits







5 sheets of 400 grit @ 3.5"x9" .. small sheets (might be a little more then one large sheet cut down to size)

another 5 sheets @ 800 (same dimensions)

and 2 sheets @ 1500.

next time i'm likely going to change up the grits.

320 / 600 / 1000 / 1500 / 2000 would likely get me closer to the finish i'd prefer. (1500 is cloudy mirror at best)

my local crappy tire goes up too 3000 grit but the 2 or 3 grades above 2000 are a different material
so i've gatta figure out if that stuff will work (looked for more paint buffing on race cars to me, as there were more brands in the circular formation)

As for time, the time it took ME is not exactly a good measure of what everyone else would have taken.

I didn't follow an exact linear pattern in terms of what i did.

I had a bowl of white rice, and a bottle of 99% rubbing alcohol for treatment between grades of sand paper.

the whole process took me about 5-6 hours, with about 4 hours of down time for CPU buried in rice (can't afford to replace it right now, and if i wait another month the 9000 FX will be in 8350$ territory...so..)
and for medicinal breaks, coffee breaks, taxi'ing the gf around quasi-breaks .. etc..

So about 2 hours proper sitting down and lapping.

so my order of operations went.

4 sheets @ 400.

Rice for 30 mins

3 sheets @ 800

rice for 30 mins

last sheet @ 400

last 2 sheets @800

rice for 30 mins

2 sheets @ 1500

30 in rice

re install.

iso was used before and after rice to rid of various particals

oh and FYI i prolly wasted about 30 mins with Zelda on my tablet with a SNES emulator. LMAO


----------



## Theroty

I made two posts over in the Sabertooth thread about overclocking my 8350. They are the last two posts there. Would someone care to take a look? I a have my system down because I am remounting the nh-d14 right now.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> What did you put the processor inside to hold it? I need to find a old mobo or something to cut the am3 slot out of.
> 
> Are you are still sanding at finer grits? how many hours did it take?


I used my fingers flat. You don't need to put much pressure on it, not enough to bend the prongs. Take your time, if you're in a rush then don't do it.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This was my yesterday...


Any pointers/tips for a first time lapper


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Any pointers/tips for a first time lapper


Take your time, set aside the better part of a whole day, (so your not rushing to finish to do something else)

get prepped, (get the sand paper, glass and whatever else you need)

take your time...

and hope your arms don't get sore.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Take your time, set aside the better part of a whole day, (so your not rushing to finish to do something else)
> 
> get prepped, (get the sand paper, glass and whatever else you need)
> 
> take your time...
> 
> and hope your arms don't get sore.


Your chip wasn't that bad before lapping. Most the center is the last to get hit. You hit yours early.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Your chip wasn't that bad before lapping. Most the center is the last to get hit. You hit yours early.


na wasn't that bad., but did explain the spikey temps and voltages

but i'm still expecting about a 10-11* difference once my AS5 has cured.

picture 4 is after one sheet of 400 grit.

picture 5 is after 2 sheets

picture 6 is after 3 sheets

and

picture 7 is after 4 sheets with the package in the picture.

I'm considering going at again to get a little more off to see if that brings the Temp down some more.







every little bit helps.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Take your time, set aside the better part of a whole day, (so your not rushing to finish to do something else)
> 
> get prepped, (get the sand paper, glass and whatever else you need)
> 
> take your time...
> 
> and hope your arms don't get sore.


Could I use 60, 100, 150, 240 grit sandpaper


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Could I use 60, 100, 150, 240 grit sandpaper


nope.

400-1500 is what i used

coarsest i would go would be 320 ish.

wet / dry sandpaper also. not the run of the mill wood hobbyists stuff (had to go to an auto body hardware store to get it)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope.
> 
> 400-1500 is what i used
> 
> coarsest i would go would be 320 ish.
> 
> wet / dry sandpaper also. not the run of the mill wood hobbyists stuff (had to go to an auto body hardware store to get it)


gauging by mine you will want 2000 - 2500 for that mirror finish.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> gauging by mine you will want 2000 - 2500 for that mirror finish.


yea that last finish looks grainy and rough, use the last (2000-2500) grit DRY to really buff it up!


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey did you guys watch the AMD gpu showcase? I'm still a bit unclear on it but is this right: So just to be clear about this new naming system: 290x and 290 will be the so called "Titan Killers", 280x and 280 will be Tahiti rebrands (7970 and 7950) and 270x and 270 will be Bonnaire? (7790 rebrands). Is that about right?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey did you guys watch the AMD gpu showcase? I'm still a bit unclear on it but is this right: So just to be clear about this new naming system: 290x and 290 will be the so called "Titan Killers", 280x and 280 will be Tahiti rebrands (7970 and 7950) and 270x and 270 will be Bonnaire? (7790 rebrands). Is that about right?


Pretty close to what I get from it.


----------



## neurotix

So when you guys lap your IHS do you wet the sandpaper and use dish soap or do you dry sand?

I'm thinking about doing this myself but I don't wanna fry my chip.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So when you guys lap your IHS do you wet the sandpaper and use dish soap or do you dry sand?
> 
> I'm thinking about doing this myself but I don't wanna fry my chip.


I've wet sanded before... but honestly its easier to just dry sand it and "wash" the sandpaper a couple times while sanding... Just use water and rinse the metal out of the paper, otherwise it will take forever.

Then pad it off with some paper towel and carry on. It only takes me about 1hr to get from 400 grit to 2000 and be good to go. You'll know when the paper loads up with metal and stops sanding effectively.

My IHS was incredibly concave and just "pooled" paste between the heatsink and the chip. After lapping I see a full load drop of 5c and LARGE drop in idle temps.


----------



## d1nky

NEVER use water when lapping, some guides say oil but I recommend some kind of high alcohol spirit or similar.

the last lap is best dry, as it really buffs and smooth's the surface.

reason not to use water (even oil) is the liquid can get under the IHS


----------



## anubis1127

You can use water on the CPU block, but for the processor, yeah, that may not be the best idea.


----------



## neurotix

Alright, I'll just use alcohol to clean it. Probably gonna wet sand my h100i water block. It has a bunch of screws on the bottom of it though. Would it be okay to just sand in the middle and try to avoid the screws? I have no idea how the thing is even held together or constructed but I figure it'd be a bad idea to take those screws out. I don't think it should be a problem to go over the screws if I don't plan on taking them out anyway.

Also, I noticed that when sanding in the pictures above, the person used some kind of water proof tape over the edges of the silicon that stick out underneath the IHS. I was wondering if I could use strips of duck tape for this purpose. Also, I have the little plastic holder that the chip originally came in. So, I was thinking of putting duck tape on the silicon, wrapping a bit of it under, and putting the chip in the plastic to protect the pins. I don't really have any foam or anything I can set the pins on. How's this sound?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Alright, I'll just use alcohol to clean it. Probably gonna wet sand my h100i water block. It has a bunch of screws on the bottom of it though. Would it be okay to just sand in the middle and try to avoid the screws? I have no idea how the thing is even held together or constructed but I figure it'd be a bad idea to take those screws out. I don't think it should be a problem to go over the screws if I don't plan on taking them out anyway.
> 
> Also, I noticed that when sanding in the pictures above, the person used some kind of water proof tape over the edges of the silicon that stick out underneath the IHS. I was wondering if I could use strips of duck tape for this purpose. Also, I have the little plastic holder that the chip originally came in. So, I was thinking of putting duck tape on the silicon, wrapping a bit of it under, and putting the chip in the plastic to protect the pins. I don't really have any foam or anything I can set the pins on. How's this sound?


I use Electro-Clean to clean up the sand paper and the chip for that matter... Part of a computer nerds balanced diet...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Alright, I'll just use alcohol to clean it. Probably gonna wet sand my h100i water block. It has a bunch of screws on the bottom of it though. Would it be okay to just sand in the middle and try to avoid the screws? I have no idea how the thing is even held together or constructed but I figure it'd be a bad idea to take those screws out. I don't think it should be a problem to go over the screws if I don't plan on taking them out anyway.
> 
> Also, I noticed that when sanding in the pictures above, the person used some kind of water proof tape over the edges of the silicon that stick out underneath the IHS. I was wondering if I could use strips of duck tape for this purpose. Also, I have the little plastic holder that the chip originally came in. So, I was thinking of putting duck tape on the silicon, wrapping a bit of it under, and putting the chip in the plastic to protect the pins. I don't really have any foam or anything I can set the pins on. How's this sound?


The screws should be counter-sinked so you wont hit them, if it is like my H55.


----------



## dmfree88

as long as you dont nub them down where you cant get a screw driver on them then a little sanding wont hurt them


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i wouldn't take those screws out if i were you.

Forgot to mention.

the tape used is Pro-gaff its high quality fabric duct tape used on movie sets so it doesn't leave residue.

taken the right measures i don't see the harm in distilled water (like i used).

distilled water has NO salt content so is vastly LESS conductive then tap water.

plus it spent a good while buried in rice just to be safe.


----------



## Durvelle27

Didn't want to dive head first on Lapping my 8350 so i did Test/Practice Lap on one of my old P4 Chips. Used Wet/Dry 60, 100, 150, & 240 sandpaper







.


----------



## Deadboy90

I'm not sure what benefit a mirror sheen could do when you do lapping. I can see to get rid of concave IHS' but isn't thermal paste designed to get in those bigger grooves anyway?


----------



## dmfree88

the point of lapping though is to remove the concaves. might aswell go all the way get the 100% benefit. Your probably right though not a big difference between mirror shine and flatter then stock since the thermal paste is there anyways. Mirror is always prettier though


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Take your time, set aside the better part of a whole day, (so your not rushing to finish to do something else)
> 
> get prepped, (get the sand paper, glass and whatever else you need)
> 
> take your time...
> 
> and hope your arms don't get sore.


You mentioned rice. Explain what you do with rice?


----------



## Mega Man

he had it in the rice to absorb any water that may of got under the IHS


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the point of lapping though is to remove the concaves. might aswell go all the way get the 100% benefit. Your probably right though not a big difference between mirror shine and flatter then stock since the thermal paste is there anyways. Mirror is always prettier though


maybe the possibility of air pockets albeit very small in the grooves. Just a quick guess. Besides my CPU is very vain and likes to look at itself. I lose a few FPS from that alone.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You mentioned rice. Explain what you do with rice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he had it in the rice to absorb any water that may of got under the IHS


^^ this

natural moisture absorber.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ^^ this
> 
> natural moisture absorber.


thats why you put it in salt shakers keeps if from lumping


----------



## Vencenzo

OCN learned how to lap from the food network :

~1 cups rice
Dash of salt
Sand until color turns reflective copper on top
Ice with IC diamond

~Serve

Recommended beverages : Custom water, phase change, ln2


----------



## dmfree88

I work on my PC M-F so I will have to take a weekend off to do it. Otherwise I might get stuck working on a laptop again







(I dont have alot of spare time on the weekend to accomplish 4+ hour task).

Also I am waiting on my noctua nh-d14 and 7870 hawk. Probably have a project this weekend after they get here







. I kinda want to install the d14 first though and have a base line to work with otherwise I wont know how much the lapping helped (always better to be able to admire your work







). After lapping my goal is 4.8ghz


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I work on my PC M-F so I will have to take a weekend off to do it. Otherwise I might get stuck working on a laptop again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I dont have alot of spare time on the weekend to accomplish 4+ hour task).
> 
> Also I am waiting on my noctua nh-d14 and 7870 hawk. Probably have a project this weekend after they get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I kinda want to install the d14 first though and have a base line to work with otherwise I wont know how much the lapping helped (always better to be able to admire your work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). After lapping my goal is 4.8ghz


lapping is really just 45min - 1hr process... Not that big of a deal. The vishera IHS's are really terrabad and benefit from lapping much more than others. I know my 1100t's IHS is almost perfect flat and wouldn't have much benefit from a Lapp job....

My 8350 saw a nice drop in temp... and water temps went up, shows that more heat is making it to the exchanger now. Worth it...


----------



## dmfree88

yeah i saw it when i first installed mine. It looks like all 4 corners are high its pretty bad actually. I am sure I will see some good improvements aswell.







. Also still need sand paper danget. buying 5 or 6 different grits isnt going to be that cheap either.


----------



## neurotix

So I went ahead and lapped my FX-8350.

I used the plastic holder the chip came packaged in and put electrical tape all along the sides of the chip while it was in it to cover the silicon that sticks out under the IHS.

I used 200 grit normal sandpaper, 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper, as well as 600 and 1500 grit to give it the final finish. At first, I was using only 400 grit as recommended but I found it took way too long to remove the aluminum oxide coating (or whatever it is). So, I switched to 200 grit normal woodworkers sandpaper I had lying around the house. I used alcohol on a folded up paper towel to wipe down the heat spreader and remove the residue as I worked. I got the wet/dry sandpaper at Ace Hardware for about $1.30 a sheet, and I bought 3 sheets total, so doing this cost less than $5. The highest grit I could find there was 1500, so it doesn't quite have a mirror finish, though it is pretty shiny and reflective. I'm not sure where you'd get 2000+ grit.











The results? I even sanded down my H100i water block because it was scratched and looked like crap after many reseatings, but I didn't take pictures of this. Anyway, it doesn't seem to have been worth the effort because it made NO difference in temps. I didn't change any of my systems settings, still 4.7ghz at 1.475v under load, using "high" LLC setting, and my cores max at 55C in Prime95, with the socket around 68C. These are the exact temps I was getting before. So, I'm not sure if it's worth the effort, even using 200 grit paper it took me two hours to finish sanding the coating off the processor, and it didn't lower temps.

This was my first time doing this and I was nervous that I would fry my chip. However, it would seem these things can take quite a beating and keep working as long as the pins don't get messed up and you don't get the thing soaking wet. I was aggressively scrubbing the thing with 200 grit sandpaper and it still works flawlessly. As long as you tape off around the edges so none of the metal particles fall underneath and get on the pins, and use compressed air to blow the particles off the tape as you work, you should be okay. For less than $5 it's certainly a cheap and affordable mod anyone can do. I would suggest anyone who is considering lapping to just go ahead and do it, and maybe you'll see better results than me.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys, what voltages are you running 24/7 on the CPU NB? Does anyone know of any "safe" value?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So I went ahead and lapped my FX-8350.
> 
> I used the plastic holder the chip came packaged in and put electrical tape all along the sides of the chip while it was in it to cover the silicon that sticks out under the IHS.
> 
> I used 200 grit normal sandpaper, 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper, as well as 600 and 1500 grit to give it the final finish. At first, I was using only 400 grit as recommended but I found it took way too long to remove the aluminum oxide coating (or whatever it is). So, I switched to 200 grit normal woodworkers sandpaper I had lying around the house. I used alcohol on a folded up paper towel to wipe down the heat spreader and remove the residue as I worked. I got the wet/dry sandpaper at Ace Hardware for about $1.30 a sheet, and I bought 3 sheets total, so doing this cost less than $5. The highest grit I could find there was 1500, so it doesn't quite have a mirror finish, though it is pretty shiny and reflective. I'm not sure where you'd get 2000+ grit.
> 
> The results? I even sanded down my H100i water block because it was scratched and looked like crap after many reseatings, but I didn't take pictures of this. Anyway, it doesn't seem to have been worth the effort because it made NO difference in temps. I didn't change any of my systems settings, still 4.7ghz at 1.475v under load, using "high" LLC setting, and my cores max at 55C in Prime95, with the socket around 68C. These are the exact temps I was getting before. So, I'm not sure if it's worth the effort, even using 200 grit paper it took me two hours to finish sanding the coating off the processor, and it didn't lower temps.
> 
> This was my first time doing this and I was nervous that I would fry my chip. However, it would seem these things can take quite a beating and keep working as long as the pins don't get messed up and you don't get the thing soaking wet. I was aggressively scrubbing the thing with 200 grit sandpaper and it still works flawlessly. As long as you tape off around the edges so none of the metal particles fall underneath and get on the pins, and use compressed air to blow the particles off the tape as you work, you should be okay. For less than $5 it's certainly a cheap and affordable mod anyone can do. I would suggest anyone who is considering lapping to just go ahead and do it, and maybe you'll see better results than me.


nice job! Did yours have any noticeable convex or concave to it? also if your TIM needs to cure you've made an improvement, once my AS5 cures i am always losing 3-5 degrees


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, what voltages are you running 24/7 on the CPU NB? Does anyone know of any "safe" value?


im running 2400mhz ram

so my cpu/nb is prolly just under the 1.4v mark.

not sure of safe values.

if temperatures are in check, you should be fine.

CPU/NB voltage boosts effect the temperature of the NB and the temperature of the Processor at the same time.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, what voltages are you running 24/7 on the CPU NB? Does anyone know of any "safe" value?


1.2375v, with LLC it goes up to 1.25v under load, and I'm running it at 2400mhz because I have 2400mhz RAM.

There's really no good reason to move it off stock or auto (1.2v) unless you are running 2400mhz RAM or higher and have to increase the CPU-NB for your RAM to work.

FX chips don't gain an increase in cache and memory performance from raising the CPU-NB, like Phenom IIs do. However, adding a small voltage increase to the CPU-NB might improve stability in some situations, even if you don't increase the CPU-NB frequency. I'd say no more than 1.25v is necessary, because raising this value DOES make your chip run hotter.

EDIT: Flail, you don't need 1.4v for 2400mhz CPU-NB. A small increase from stock is more than enough. 1.4v is overkill and is just adding a ton of heat to your chip for no real reason. I'd suggest you lower it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nice job! Did yours have any noticeable convex or concave to it? also if your TIM needs to cure you've made an improvement, once my AS5 cures i am always losing 3-5 degrees


I couldn't tell if it had a convex or concave. Yes, I'm using AS5 so it needs time to cure. However, a lot of the time I don't see any real improvement in temps once it has (after 10 days). I'm not sure if it's because of the h100i, the way my fans are or what, but I'm lucky if I see a 1C decrease after the 10 days is up. I guess we'll see, but I certainly didn't get the 5-10C drop I was told. =/


----------



## hurricane28

Ye i noticed that too.

I gained a LOT of heat when i overclocked my CPU/NB to 2570 with 1.3 volts, also i did not see an huge performance increase in games or other stuff.

In my case when i had my RAM to 2400 and CPU/NB set to 2570 the only gain i got was an unstable system that puts way to much heat and in my opinion its not worth the extra wear of the hardware and the heat.

these FX chips don't like much higher speed than 1866 because of the CPU/NB, if you run 2400 RAM the CPU/NB must be at least 3000 for it to keep up with the RAM speed and in most cases it can't go that far.

some applications benefit from faster RAM but its not much, in games you do not gain a lot of frames from 1333 to 2400mhz... only in heavy CPU intensive stuff like rendering in adobe aftereffects or some other heavy CPU intensive stuff you see a small gain but not that much tho.

I have set mine back to 1866 with stock 8-9-924 timings and it feels much snappier in windows than my 2400mhz RAM and it boots a lot faster, so in my opinion FX chips like timings over speed according to RAM.

Intel chips however benefit from faster RAM because they have an much better memory controller and can get much higher CPU/NB speeds than AMD does.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So I went ahead and lapped my FX-8350.
> 
> I used the plastic holder the chip came packaged in and put electrical tape all along the sides of the chip while it was in it to cover the silicon that sticks out under the IHS.
> 
> I used 200 grit normal sandpaper, 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper, as well as 600 and 1500 grit to give it the final finish. At first, I was using only 400 grit as recommended but I found it took way too long to remove the aluminum oxide coating (or whatever it is). So, I switched to 200 grit normal woodworkers sandpaper I had lying around the house. I used alcohol on a folded up paper towel to wipe down the heat spreader and remove the residue as I worked. I got the wet/dry sandpaper at Ace Hardware for about $1.30 a sheet, and I bought 3 sheets total, so doing this cost less than $5. The highest grit I could find there was 1500, so it doesn't quite have a mirror finish, though it is pretty shiny and reflective. I'm not sure where you'd get 2000+ grit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results? I even sanded down my H100i water block because it was scratched and looked like crap after many reseatings, but I didn't take pictures of this. Anyway, it doesn't seem to have been worth the effort because it made NO difference in temps. I didn't change any of my systems settings, still 4.7ghz at 1.475v under load, using "high" LLC setting, and my cores max at 55C in Prime95, with the socket around 68C. These are the exact temps I was getting before. So, I'm not sure if it's worth the effort, even using 200 grit paper it took me two hours to finish sanding the coating off the processor, and it didn't lower temps.
> 
> This was my first time doing this and I was nervous that I would fry my chip. However, it would seem these things can take quite a beating and keep working as long as the pins don't get messed up and you don't get the thing soaking wet. I was aggressively scrubbing the thing with 200 grit sandpaper and it still works flawlessly. As long as you tape off around the edges so none of the metal particles fall underneath and get on the pins, and use compressed air to blow the particles off the tape as you work, you should be okay. For less than $5 it's certainly a cheap and affordable mod anyone can do. I would suggest anyone who is considering lapping to just go ahead and do it, and maybe you'll see better results than me.


Even when it didnt lower your temps it was a good job and it looks nice:thumb:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

EDIT: Flail, you don't need 1.4v for 2400mhz CPU-NB. A small increase from stock is more than enough. 1.4v is overkill and is just adding a ton of heat to your chip for no real reason. I'd suggest you lower it.
[/quote]

with my ram i need that voltage for stability. if i had better ram it might be over kill.

Did 16-17 hours of prime blend yesterday. check out what settings could be lowered. THIS was not one of them.

Nor did i say my voltage was at 1.4. i said it was just under. (1.36-1.38)

you don't know my OC, nor did you really read my post. you did a bad job there sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *im running 2400mhz ram*
> 
> .


So you don't have to ask what my NB is set at...


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye i noticed that too.
> 
> I gained a LOT of heat when i overclocked my CPU/NB to 2570 with 1.3 volts, also i did not see an huge performance increase in games or other stuff.
> 
> In my case when i had my RAM to 2400 and CPU/NB set to 2570 the only gain i got was an unstable system that puts way to much heat and in my opinion its not worth the extra wear of the hardware and the heat.
> 
> these FX chips don't like much higher speed than 1866 because of the CPU/NB, if you run 2400 RAM the CPU/NB must be at least 3000 for it to keep up with the RAM speed and in most cases it can't go that far.
> 
> some applications benefit from faster RAM but its not much, in games you do not gain a lot of frames from 1333 to 2400mhz... only in heavy CPU intensive stuff like rendering in adobe aftereffects or some other heavy CPU intensive stuff you see a small gain but not that much tho.
> 
> I have set mine back to 1866 with stock 8-9-924 timings and it feels much snappier in windows than my 2400mhz RAM and it boots a lot faster, so in my opinion FX chips like timings over speed according to RAM.
> 
> Intel chips however benefit from faster RAM because they have an much better memory controller and can get much higher CPU/NB speeds than AMD does.


I've noticed a synthetic difference, but no real world difference, from the opposite.

In AIDA64 memory and cache benchmark, running 2400mhz RAM with loose timings gives me much higher bandwidth than lower frequency and tight timings.

In Windows, games, and usability, they seem to be just as fast no matter what I set them to.

I haven't needed to run my CPU-NB any higher than 2400mhz with 2400mhz RAM to notice the benefit in AIDA64 memory benchmark. I've tried running my memory at 2600mhz, 12-13-12, with a 2600mhz CPU-NB and the difference in bandwidth was so small as to be insignificant, yet my whole system was completely unstable and prone to BSOD. I've tried running my CPU-NB at 2800mhz with 1.3v and again, system was completely unstable, cores were failing in Prime95, no performance improvement, and I was prone to random lockups (frozen mouse cursor).

2400mhz RAM through the divider with 2400mhz CPU-NB seems to be the sweet spot for my configuration. Lower frequency with tighter timings offers less bandwidth, in my tests.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, what voltages are you running 24/7 on the CPU NB? Does anyone know of any "safe" value?


You can see my current CPU/NB settings below


I have it set to 1.356v with offset voltage in bios using "High" CPU/NB LLC.
This OC passes 20 runs on max IBT AVX and Prime95.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> You can see my current CPU/NB settings below
> 
> 
> I have it set to 1.356v with offset voltage in bios using "High" CPU/NB LLC.
> This OC passes 20 runs on max IBT AVX and Prime95.


What is your CPU clocked at?

i begin to think that Asus boards clock much better than Gigabyte boards....

and that its not my chip but my motherboard that holds me back here...


----------



## neurotix

So, to prove inarguably that high frequency with loose timings is better on FX chips, I did a few tests. I used common RAM timings per frequency to make things easier, and to ensure my system would boot up. I left CPU-NB at 2400mhz 1.2375v for the duration of the testing, so changing this value would not interfere with the results. I left HyperTransport at the stock 2200mhz, 1.28v. I left tRAS at 30 and tRC at 45 for the duration of the tests for stabilities' sake because these are known stable values for my memory. Besides, CAS latency is usually what affects bandwidth most, but as I'll prove, higher frequency with loose timings is superior to lower frequency with low CAS.

For this test I'm using my Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM", also known as SAMSUNG MV-3V4G3D-US. The RAM voltage was 1.656v for the entire test. This is a kit that is known for it's high overclockability despite it's low factory specifications, that costs less than half of what most performance kits rated for 2400mhz cost.

*1600mhz 8-9-8 1T*



*1866mhz 9-10-9 1T*



*2133mhz 10-11-10 2T*



*2400mhz 11-11-11 2T*



As you can see, there is a linear increase in Read and Copy Performance, and a decrease in latency, as you increase the RAM frequency. The write value is less affected by this.

At 1600mhz, Memory Read is 23166mb/s. At 2400mhz Memory Read is 28261mb/s. This is an increase of over 5000mb/s! Similarly, at 1600mhz, the memory latency is 59.4ns. At 2400mhz the latency is 54.3ns. An improvement of 5.1ns. Certainly, a lower latency makes for a snappier system.

It should be noted that there is next to no improvement in Read and Write from 2133mhz to 2400mhz, but there is a small improvement in copy. This leads me to believe that as you increase frequency past 2400mhz, the benefits are less and less. However, *as I have proven*, there is a linear increase in system performance as you scale up from 1600mhz to 2400mhz. This should put to rest the notion that you don't need RAM faster than 1600mhz, at least with Vishera. I have proven that that model is outdated and flawed. Granted, it would be possible to run lower CAS latency at 1600mhz, using timings like 7-8-7, but I'm willing to bet that lowering CAS would only reduce latency and not increase throughput to the level it is at at 2400mhz.

I welcome anyone else to run similar tests and post their results, especially with another benchmark application such as an updated Maxxmem, Sisoft Sandra, Passmark PerformanceTest7, or any others. I am confident that you will find that a higher frequency with looser timings gives better results.

Regards.

neuro


----------



## jacqlittle

You're wrong in two things, standard HT Link for FX-83xx Vishera's is 2400/2600MHz depending on which chipset has the motherboard, and standard NB Frequency is 2200MHz not the other way like you said.

I think for more reliable results you should do the tests without overclock too.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> OCN learned how to lap from the food network :
> 
> ~1 cups rice
> Dash of salt
> Sand until color turns reflective copper on top
> Ice with IC diamond
> 
> ~Serve
> 
> Recommended beverages : Custom water, phase change, ln2


If I was going to lap a chip I would use the Cool Laboratory Liquid Ultra . A little better result than IC Diamond. 2-3 Celcius can be quite helpful at times.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> This should put to rest the notion that you don't need RAM faster than 1600mhz, at least with Vishera.


You proved nothing but that you can make it faster. Show me something that will actually use it besides 3DMark. A real world program.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So, to prove inarguably that high frequency with loose timings is better on FX chips, I did a few tests. I used common RAM timings per frequency to make things easier, and to ensure my system would boot up. I left CPU-NB at 2400mhz 1.2375v for the duration of the testing, so changing this value would not interfere with the results. I left HyperTransport at the stock 2200mhz, 1.28v. I left tRAS at 30 and tRC at 45 for the duration of the tests for stabilities' sake because these are known stable values for my memory. Besides, CAS latency is usually what affects bandwidth most, but as I'll prove, higher frequency with loose timings is superior to lower frequency with low CAS.
> 
> For this test I'm using my Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM", also known as SAMSUNG MV-3V4G3D-US. The RAM voltage was 1.656v for the entire test. This is a kit that is known for it's high overclockability despite it's low factory specifications, that costs less than half of what most performance kits rated for 2400mhz cost.
> 
> *1600mhz 8-9-8 1T*
> 
> 
> 
> *1866mhz 9-10-9 1T*
> 
> 
> 
> *2133mhz 10-11-10 2T*
> 
> 
> 
> *2400mhz 11-11-11 2T*
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is a linear increase in Read and Copy Performance, and a decrease in latency, as you increase the RAM frequency. The write value is less affected by this.
> 
> At 1600mhz, Memory Read is 23166mb/s. At 2400mhz Memory Read is 28261mb/s. This is an increase of over 5000mb/s! Similarly, at 1600mhz, the memory latency is 59.4ns. At 2400mhz the latency is 54.3ns. An improvement of 5.1ns. Certainly, a lower latency makes for a snappier system.
> 
> It should be noted that there is next to no improvement in Read and Write from 2133mhz to 2400mhz, but there is a small improvement in copy. This leads me to believe that as you increase frequency past 2400mhz, the benefits are less and less. However, *as I have proven*, there is a linear increase in system performance as you scale up from 1600mhz to 2400mhz. This should put to rest the notion that you don't need RAM faster than 1600mhz, at least with Vishera. I have proven that that model is outdated and flawed. Granted, it would be possible to run lower CAS latency at 1600mhz, using timings like 7-8-7, but I'm willing to bet that lowering CAS would only reduce latency and not increase throughput to the level it is at at 2400mhz.
> 
> I welcome anyone else to run similar tests and post their results, especially with another benchmark application such as an updated Maxxmem, Sisoft Sandra, Passmark PerformanceTest7, or any others. I am confident that you will find that a higher frequency with looser timings gives better results.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> neuro


Stock cpu/nb is 2200. Stock HT is 2600.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is your CPU clocked at?
> 
> i begin to think that Asus boards clock much better than Gigabyte boards....
> 
> and that its not my chip but my motherboard that holds me back here...


Hope this what you're looking for


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So I went ahead and lapped my FX-8350.
> 
> I used the plastic holder the chip came packaged in and put electrical tape all along the sides of the chip while it was in it to cover the silicon that sticks out under the IHS.
> 
> I used 200 grit normal sandpaper, 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper, as well as 600 and 1500 grit to give it the final finish. At first, I was using only 400 grit as recommended but I found it took way too long to remove the aluminum oxide coating (or whatever it is). So, I switched to 200 grit normal woodworkers sandpaper I had lying around the house. I used alcohol on a folded up paper towel to wipe down the heat spreader and remove the residue as I worked. I got the wet/dry sandpaper at Ace Hardware for about $1.30 a sheet, and I bought 3 sheets total, so doing this cost less than $5. The highest grit I could find there was 1500, so it doesn't quite have a mirror finish, though it is pretty shiny and reflective. I'm not sure where you'd get 2000+ grit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results? I even sanded down my H100i water block because it was scratched and looked like crap after many reseatings, but I didn't take pictures of this. Anyway, it doesn't seem to have been worth the effort because it made NO difference in temps. I didn't change any of my systems settings, still 4.7ghz at 1.475v under load, using "high" LLC setting, and my cores max at 55C in Prime95, with the socket around 68C. These are the exact temps I was getting before. So, I'm not sure if it's worth the effort, even using 200 grit paper it took me two hours to finish sanding the coating off the processor, and it didn't lower temps.
> 
> This was my first time doing this and I was nervous that I would fry my chip. However, it would seem these things can take quite a beating and keep working as long as the pins don't get messed up and you don't get the thing soaking wet. I was aggressively scrubbing the thing with 200 grit sandpaper and it still works flawlessly. As long as you tape off around the edges so none of the metal particles fall underneath and get on the pins, and use compressed air to blow the particles off the tape as you work, you should be okay. For less than $5 it's certainly a cheap and affordable mod anyone can do. I would suggest anyone who is considering lapping to just go ahead and do it, and maybe you'll see better results than me.


you did sand it down on a flat surface right? meaning put the sand paper on GLASS and mount the sandpaper to the glass i would not trust wood to be smooth enough.

just asking as you did say this was your first time and your are the first person i have seen who has not seen at least a 5 c drop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, what voltages are you running 24/7 on the CPU NB? Does anyone know of any "safe" value?


according the the amd fx oc guide 1.55 on air
almost at the end like 2 pages or so from it
http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 1.2375v, with LLC it goes up to 1.25v under load, and I'm running it at 2400mhz because I have 2400mhz RAM.
> 
> There's really no good reason to move it off stock or auto (1.2v) unless you are running 2400mhz RAM or higher and have to increase the CPU-NB for your RAM to work.
> 
> FX chips don't gain an increase in cache and memory performance from raising the CPU-NB, like Phenom IIs do. However, adding a small voltage increase to the CPU-NB might improve stability in some situations, even if you don't increase the CPU-NB frequency. I'd say no more than 1.25v is necessary, because raising this value DOES make your chip run hotter.
> 
> EDIT: Flail, you don't need 1.4v for 2400mhz CPU-NB. A small increase from stock is more than enough. 1.4v is overkill and is just adding a ton of heat to your chip for no real reason. I'd suggest you lower it.
> I couldn't tell if it had a convex or concave. Yes, I'm using AS5 so it needs time to cure. However, a lot of the time I don't see any real improvement in temps once it has (after 10 days). I'm not sure if it's because of the h100i, the way my fans are or what, but I'm lucky if I see a 1C decrease after the 10 days is up. I guess we'll see, but I certainly didn't get the 5-10C drop I was told. =/


i love when ppl tell others what their chips are needing.
besides that that 1.2 does not cover me either esp because i dont run 4gb sticks i run 8gb sticks which is much harder i can also tell you for 32gb i need over 1.6v

i dont know where hurr is getting 3000+cpu/nb that is a number i never heard or seen before


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love when ppl tell others what their chips are needing.
> besides that that 1.2 does not cover me either esp because i dont run 4gb sticks i run 8gb sticks which is much harder i can also tell you for 32gb i need over 1.6v


especially when they don't read the post that they are referring too


----------



## soulwrath

sup guys need you guys to tell me if my cpu just went bad ~ i had it @ stock for a while all across, now when i launch a game it just freezes on me, my entire computer.... **** me its only been literally 2 months too... any suggestions? ive been taking out ram sticks 1 by 1, plugging in components 1 by 1, results all across, about to just plugs these parts into a different rig altogether and figure out the problem. I


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> sup guys need you guys to tell me if my cpu just went bad ~ i had it @ stock for a while all across, now when i launch a game it just freezes on me, my entire computer.... **** me its only been literally 2 months too... any suggestions? ive been taking out ram sticks 1 by 1, plugging in components 1 by 1, results all across, about to just plugs these parts into a different rig altogether and figure out the problem. I


Do you by chance have two GPU overclocking tools fighting each other? or steam and Origin fighting each other?


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,
Thanks to everyone who have been sending good thoughts via PM's for my wife. it has been much appreciated and she is doing better.
Hopefully the drunk that ran her down will be going down.
Special thanks to Mega-man and CSS

Thanks for updating the Holodeck XI build thread mega '


----------



## soulwrath

I do not only have precision x and I do not oc my gpus


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Thanks to everyone who have been sending good thoughts via PM's for my wife. it has been much appreciated and she is doing better.
> Hopefully the drunk that ran her down will be going down.
> Special thanks to Mega-man and CSS
> 
> Thanks for updating the Holodeck XI build thread mega '


np i was hoping you wouldn't mind i didnt want to step on toes but i didnt want them to think you abandoned us either

so happy to hear about your wife being better. please if you ever need an ear you can always talk to me !~


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Thanks to everyone who have been sending good thoughts via PM's for my wife. it has been much appreciated and she is doing better.
> Hopefully the drunk that ran her down will be going down.
> Special thanks to Mega-man and CSS
> 
> Thanks for updating the Holodeck XI build thread mega '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> np i was hoping you wouldn't mind i didnt want to step on toes but i didnt want them to think you abandoned us either
> 
> so happy to hear about your wife being better. please if you ever need an ear you can always talk to me !~
Click to expand...

hey I appreciate that R, I enjoyed talking with you. I hope i didn't 'vent' your ear off about the damn drunk that hit her. I will be calling you in the next few days about materials and methods for the 'cover'









How is everyone fairing with the new CB 15?
overtook a 4.4ZGHz [email protected] 5.0GHz and the 115 FPS open GL seems to be a pretty good number.


----------



## darkelixa

Tried out final fantasy a realm reborn on my amd 8350 and i5 4670k, the intel has slightly better fps usually only one or two, which should i keep installed?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Tried out final fantasy a realm reborn on my amd 8350 and i5 4670k, the intel has slightly better fps usually only one or two, which should i keep installed?


i got to play with a i5 4670K and RRFF and got better results with my 8350.
I will have a i5 4670 in hand next week and will be able to give you exact comparisons and percentages if you can wait. ZThisis what ZI am coming up with with the 7970'srunning @ stock clocks

1980 x 1280


5760 x 1080


----------



## VectNDN

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/4qv1.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/vrq.JPG/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Tried out final fantasy a realm reborn on my amd 8350 and i5 4670k, the intel has slightly better fps usually only one or two, which should i keep installed?
> 
> 
> 
> i got to play with a i5 4670K and RRFF and got better results with my 8350.
> I will have a i5 4670 in hand next week and will be able to give you exact comparisons and percentages if you can wait. ZThisis what ZI am coming up with with the 7970'srunning @ stock clocks
> 
> 1980 x 1280
> 
> 
> 5760 x 1080
Click to expand...



And to quote my GPUs, "No craps were given that day". Soon as I enabled a correct CF profile they just ate it up.









Oh, and I have Trifire 7990+7970 now Red.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Thanks to everyone who have been sending good thoughts via PM's for my wife. it has been much appreciated and she is doing better.
> Hopefully the drunk that ran her down will be going down.
> Special thanks to Mega-man and CSS
> 
> Thanks for updating the Holodeck XI build thread mega '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> np i was hoping you wouldn't mind i didnt want to step on toes but i didnt want them to think you abandoned us either
> 
> so happy to hear about your wife being better. please if you ever need an ear you can always talk to me !~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey I appreciate that R, I enjoyed talking with you. I hope i didn't 'vent' your ear off about the damn drunk that hit her. I will be calling you in the next few days about materials and methods for the 'cover'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone fairing with the new CB 15?
> overtook a 4.4ZGHz [email protected] 5.0GHz and the 115 FPS open GL seems to be a pretty good number.
Click to expand...

I also seem to fair well with the new Cinebench. Just behind that 4770K when @ 5GHz and 2700MHz NB and 2227MHz 11-10-11-25 1T RAM. It does seem that the new Cinebench likes MOAR MHz cause I start to loose ground on that 4770 when @ 4.8.



Also I saw pictures if guys using AIDA 64 for mem bandwidth. But I downloaded it but in some of the tabs it says TRIAL VERSION. Do some of you guys have the full version?


----------



## darkelixa

I currently have an gigabyte 700 2gb oc card and it gives me nothing but problems in games due to drivers so im looking to make the change over to amd. The 770 constantly stutters in final fantasy a realm reborn

How good are the amd 7970s for final fantasy a realm reborn. I believe last time i did the benchmark i got 11k on the high default settings.

In game the first video is all stuttery and the fps in game ranges from 60 to 40s.

I have tried the game with all of nvidias drivers and they all seem to have the same result even from windows 7 to windows 8 still same issue.

Will upgrading to a 7970 solve this stuttering issue?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I currently have an gigabyte 700 2gb oc card and it gives me nothing but problems in games due to drivers so im looking to make the change over to amd. The 770 constantly stutters in final fantasy a realm reborn
> 
> How good are the amd 7970s for final fantasy a realm reborn. I believe last time i did the benchmark i got 11k on the high default settings.
> 
> In game the first video is all stuttery and the fps in game ranges from 60 to 40s.
> 
> I have tried the game with all of nvidias drivers and they all seem to have the same result even from windows 7 to windows 8 still same issue.
> 
> Will upgrading to a 7970 solve this stuttering issue?


Nothing is a guarantee, but the advantage the 7970 has over the 770 is the vram 3 to 2 gb. If you are an eyecandy kind of person you are gonna want more vram. But honestly I am not sure on the gPU as the problem, it could be. First I would check with other 770 users and see if they are having the issue. Trust me there are a lot of components in a computer that can cause any number of issues, even stuttering in game, the biggest of those is Vram.

7770 x2 which is worse than a single 7970


----------



## darkelixa

On the nvidia website some people alot of people say the have the issue and the ones that dont are the ones that had some vbios update? a galaxy card.

Everything else in the pc is new, new mainboard, new cpu, new psu, new hdds, new ram.

Yes i love the eye candy


----------



## darkelixa

When i look at vram usage in game its only like 500mb so could that be a card problem?


----------



## Devildog83

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey I appreciate that R, I enjoyed talking with you. I hope i didn't 'vent' your ear off about the damn drunk that hit her. I will be calling you in the next few days about materials and methods for the 'cover'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone fairing with the new CB 15?
> overtook a 4.4ZGHz [email protected] 5.0GHz and the 115 FPS open GL seems to be a pretty good number.






Red,
I am at the same time sorry to hear about your wife and glad she is doing better. I hope she continues to get better.

I obviously will never reach 115 FPS with a 7870 but I did get this CPU score at 4.9.


I know it says 4.7 but I had it set to 4.9 in AI suite. I guess I don't have version R15 though.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> When i look at vram usage in game its only like 500mb so could that be a card problem?


Likely a driver issue. Nvidia has had quite a few recently with the 7xx series it seems. Depends on how patient you are. Nvidia is pretty quick to get on driver issues, but with so many random ones here and there it may take a bit.


----------



## darkelixa

Using my cinebench on the 770 gtx it doesnt score any higher than 20 on the opengl, is this a bad card?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Thanks to everyone who have been sending good thoughts via PM's for my wife. it has been much appreciated and she is doing better.
> Hopefully the drunk that ran her down will be going down.
> Special thanks to Mega-man and CSS
> 
> Thanks for updating the Holodeck XI build thread mega '


Oh Jesus dude, I'm so sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you and your wife Red.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> Red,
> I am at the same time sorry to hear about your wife and glad she is doing better. I hope she continues to get better.
> 
> I obviously will never reach 115 FPS with a 7870 but I did get this CPU score at 4.9.
> 
> 
> I know it says 4.7 but I had it set to 4.9 in AI suite. I guess I don't have version R15 though.


Oh yea that reminds me, the Cinebench R15 is out now, anyone try it? I managed to pull 750 @ 4.7ghz with NB and HT at stock.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Using my cinebench on the 770 gtx it doesnt score any higher than 20 on the opengl, is this a bad card?


It isn't sounding good. I checked around and apparently there are many other with issues on 770 so you are not alone. Not sure what Nvidia did with the 7xx series. Seems issue after issue with drivers.


----------



## Devildog83

I ran the new R15 CB and this makes more sense @ 4.9


----------



## darkelixa

Reckin its worth $369 for a 7970, the 770 gtx seems like a piece of ...

GV-R797OC-3GDgigabyte 7970 3gb

thats the version they have on sale


----------



## MadGoat




----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey guys, last couple of times I looked the same general consensus stood, but is there any real difference between an 8350 and an 8320?
Perhaps slightly higher binning but pretty much the exact same?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey guys, last couple of times I looked the same general consensus stood, but is there any real difference between an 8350 and an 8320?
> Perhaps slightly higher binning but pretty much the exact same?


seems that way. But the max ocing being the same isn't guaranteed.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> seems that way. But the max ocing being the same isn't guaranteed.


Yeah, pretty much what I gathered. Hmm. Since I'm going on water I definitely want a good OC out of it, so I may go for the 8350. But I have been spending a lot more than I'd like lately. Gah! Decisions.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah, pretty much what I gathered. Hmm. Since I'm going on water I definitely want a good OC out of it, so I may go for the 8350. But I have been spending a lot more than I'd like lately. Gah! Decisions.


if its not a large difference in price id say go for the 8350. You will get a little more out of it even if its not much im sure youd be happier







. Atleast you wouldnt have to wonder what could have been


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey guys, last couple of times I looked the same general consensus stood, but is there any real difference between an 8350 and an 8320?
> Perhaps slightly higher binning but pretty much the exact same?


8350s bench better at the same clocks


----------



## darkelixa

Can a bad hdmi cable/monitor be the reason of why I have low fps, or would it more so be the card/driver?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks for the input guys, if it's close enough I might as well spend the few extra bucks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Can a bad hdmi cable/monitor be the reason of why I have low fps, or would it more so be the card/driver?


No, nothing to do with the cable or monitor.

Could be a number of things in your system though.


----------



## darkelixa

Everything in the system is pretty new, even the video card, uggg

This is the 7870 in the misses pc on an i3, scores better than my 770 gtx


----------



## dmfree88

take the 7870 out of hers and put it in yours.. if it scores similar then its the card. RMA!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 8350s bench better at the same clocks


What? That makes no sense they are the exact same chip at different speeds. Same goes for the entire piledriver line. If you run a single thread Cinebench with a 8350, 8320, 6300 and 4300 at the same clocks you will get the same score.


----------



## darkelixa

I know with the valley benchmark it usually scores 1946 on the max preset settings benchmark with the 770, going to try out my old 5850 tonight and see if it has a smooth video playback


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey guys, last couple of times I looked the same general consensus stood, but is there any real difference between an 8350 and an 8320?
> Perhaps slightly higher binning but pretty much the exact same?
> 
> 
> 
> 8350s bench better at the same clocks
Click to expand...

It's the exact same chip binned/clocked different, so... nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 8350s bench better at the same clocks
> 
> 
> 
> What? That makes no sense they are the exact same chip at different speeds. Same goes for the entire piledriver line. If you run a single thread Cinebench with a 8350, 8320, 6300 and 4300 at the same clocks you will get the same score.
Click to expand...

^


----------



## dmfree88

yeah but in the same respect dont the 8320 require more voltage at the same clock speeds? although they should perform the same wont they require more cooling?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah but in the same respect dont the 8320 require more voltage at the same clock speeds? although they should perform the same wont they require more cooling?


Of course. But that has nothing to do with them benching differently _at the same speed_ like he claimed, which is untrue.


----------



## darkelixa

In my system I have 2 4gb stick of 1.5v corsair vengance ram and 2 sticks of 4gb 1.65v corsair xmp ram both 1600

They run at bios in 1.5 v.

Would this affect my fps?


----------



## dmfree88

it can if the 1.65v ram is having trouble keeping up or causing errors.. bump your voltage to 1.65v. it wont hurt your 1.5volt ram and you would know if it fixed it.

Then you might even be able to up them to 1866 later (might need more tinkering though and looser timings)

or maybe even easier, just take out the 1.65v ram and leave in the 1.5 and leave it like it is and see if it still has fps issues. You should still be able to play games with 8gb no problem and atleast find out if your having ram issues.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey I appreciate that R, I enjoyed talking with you. I hope i didn't 'vent' your ear off about the damn drunk that hit her. I will be calling you in the next few days about materials and methods for the 'cover'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone fairing with the new CB 15?
> overtook a 4.4ZGHz [email protected] 5.0GHz and the 115 FPS open GL seems to be a pretty good number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red,
> I am at the same time sorry to hear about your wife and glad she is doing better. I hope she continues to get better.
> 
> I obviously will never reach 115 FPS with a 7870 but I did get this CPU score at 4.9.
> 
> 
> I know it says 4.7 but I had it set to 4.9 in AI suite. I guess I don't have version R15 though.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Thanks to everyone who have been sending good thoughts via PM's for my wife. it has been much appreciated and she is doing better.
> Hopefully the drunk that ran her down will be going down.
> Special thanks to Mega-man and CSS
> 
> Thanks for updating the Holodeck XI build thread mega '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus dude, I'm so sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you and your wife Red.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, I appreciate it








I am late to the party with Crysis 3 with everything happening, but i finally got to it and the 8350 really chews it up. its both CPU and GPU intense
I picked about the roughest scene I could find ( the heavy rain/weather) and stayed above 60 FPS @ 5760 with everything turned up .
FPS is in upper right



CB-15


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Reckin its worth $369 for a 7970, the 770 gtx seems like a piece of ...
> 
> GV-R797OC-3GDgigabyte 7970 3gb
> 
> thats the version they have on sale


it is ok if you plan on no oc or a very mild one. iirc that is voltage locked. you can ask in the 79xx club in my sig for further clarification
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> take the 7870 out of hers and put it in yours.. if it scores similar then its the card. RMA!


or drivers. or a myriad of other problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> In my system I have 2 4gb stick of 1.5v corsair vengance ram and 2 sticks of 4gb 1.65v corsair xmp ram both 1600
> 
> They run at bios in 1.5 v.
> 
> Would this affect my fps?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> it can if the 1.65v ram is having trouble keeping up or causing errors.. bump your voltage to 1.65v. it wont hurt your 1.5volt ram and you would know if it fixed it.
> 
> Then you might even be able to up them to 1866 later (might need more tinkering though and looser timings)
> 
> or maybe even easier, just take out the 1.65v ram and leave in the 1.5 and leave it like it is and see if it still has fps issues. You should still be able to play games with 8gb no problem and atleast find out if your having ram issues.


it can cause system troubles but it is unlikely to cause FPS issues as most games are gpu intensive

it is NEVER advised to mix ram.
with that said
the best way is to verify they both have the same timings. or can overclock to the same timings.
however if you have the cash i would upgrade to the same ram or just get all new ram however for most ppl 8gb is enough. so you may not need both sets.


----------



## IIFlexxy

I have had mine for a few month's but only just joined overclock.net today...... I have a 4.7Ghz overclock and would like to push it to 5.0. The reason for the 4.7 is temps creep near to 67-68 in prime load and didnt want to test 5.0. Could the way im OC'ing casue high temp's?


----------



## process

clocking via fsb will cause higher temps rather than using multiplier...
advised not to run 62c core temps for lengthy periods


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIFlexxy*
> 
> I have had mine for a few month's but only just joined overclock.net today...... I have a 4.7Ghz overclock and would like to push it to 5.0. The reason for the 4.7 is temps creep near to 67-68 in prime load and didnt want to test 5.0. Could the way im OC'ing casue high temp's?


If 67/68 is core temps I would back off some because it's a bit high. If that is socket temps it's within' limits. Please make a sig rig from your profile and I would download the newest HWinfo64 and run a few minutes of prime so we can see where you are really at, then we will be able to help more. If your core temps go above 62 or so please stop and get some help. Here is a clip of HWinfo64


----------



## Devildog83

RED,

I must be doing something wrong with the new CB R15, I can't see for the life of me how I get 112 FPS to your 115 considering the GPU's that we have. Is there a higher setting for the test I am missing. I like my card but it can't be that good.


----------



## Tweeky

subed


----------



## Devildog83

I sound ignorant but could somebody tell me what the heck subbed means.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I sound ignorant but could somebody tell me what the heck subbed means.


It means "subscribed".

By posting at all in a thread you are (depending on your settings, but usually) subscribed to it.

Where you can see it on your subscription tab whenever it's updated on the top right.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> RED,
> 
> I must be doing something wrong with the new CB R15, I can't see for the life of me how I get 112 FPS to your 115 considering the GPU's that we have. Is there a higher setting for the test I am missing. I like my card but it can't be that good.


Hey DD,









The reason is because CB only uses one GPU for the test. beyond that i ran mine at stock so thats about right.itys also cpu heavy in it's calculations as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIFlexxy*
> 
> I have had mine for a few month's but only just joined overclock.net today...... I have a 4.7Ghz overclock and would like to push it to 5.0. The reason for the 4.7 is temps creep near to 67-68 in prime load and didnt want to test 5.0. Could the way im OC'ing casue high temp's?


it can fill out a rig builder (upper right of this page)

and then your boss settings would help.

generally speaking cpu/nb will cause it. at most you ususlly need (again usually, it depends on several things, so again usually...) 1.2-1.3, if you are running stock cpu/nb 1.16 is stock volts iirc
Also llc will cause HIGH temps if you have it set too high.


----------



## Rickyyy369

Look what I got in the mail today














Batch 1327


----------



## Mega Man

woot congrats!


----------



## darkelixa

Noticed this was how my pci-e cable was that plugged into my psu, its missing two pins, is this normal or is this the reason why I have bad fps in games?


----------



## Deadboy90

my batch is 1237. is that ok?


----------



## Olsen

I get a freece in cb15 when I run open Gl and bump my voltage on the cpu higher as 1.64 - anyone else ? I can go higher with the voltage and run only cpu bench - but no way the run above 1.64 opengl.








I know 1.65 is high but my batch need get this push to run above 5.2

this is what I got so far :



and I need turn off crossfire if I go over 1.6 Volt on the cpu - freece then as well


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey DD,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is because CB only uses one GPU for the test. beyond that i ran mine at stock so thats about right.itys also cpu heavy in it's calculations as well.


Makes more sense now, thanks.


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> woot congrats!


Thanks! Unfortunately It just gets to sit on my desk, mocking me until my motherboard comes next week and I have time to put it all together. Such an attractive box though, I dont mind


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Got my fx8320 yesterday, had an fx6300 and was offered a free upgrade to the 8320, not sure how i find out the batch but not right bothered, just in the process of overclocking to see what i can get it to, heres hoping i can hit the 5ghz mark


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olsen*
> 
> I get a freece in cb15 when I run open Gl and bump my voltage on the cpu higher as 1.64 - anyone else ? I can go higher with the voltage and run only cpu bench - but no way the run above 1.64 opengl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 1.65 is high but my batch need get this push to run above 5.2
> 
> this is what I got so far :
> 
> 
> 
> and I need turn off crossfire if I go over 1.6 Volt on the cpu - freece then as well


Wow that's alot of volts. My 8350 gets 5.2GHz Benchable @1.536v


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed this was how my pci-e cable was that plugged into my psu, its missing two pins, is this normal or is this the reason why I have bad fps in games?


quite possibly you are starving your gpu if i see in the pic correctly looks like your missing 1ground and 1 12v line
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyyy369*
> 
> Thanks! Unfortunately It just gets to sit on my desk, mocking me until my motherboard comes next week and I have time to put it all together. Such an attractive box though, I dont mind


they be like







but i be like









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Wow that's alot of volts. My 8350 gets 5.1GHz Benchable @1.536v


that depends on before or after load. and honestly it is not that bad for 5.2 granted it is on the
high end but not unheard of !~


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Thanks to everyone who have been sending good thoughts via PM's for my wife. it has been much appreciated and she is doing better.
> Hopefully the drunk that ran her down will be going down.
> Special thanks to Mega-man and CSS
> 
> Thanks for updating the Holodeck XI build thread mega '


Best wishes for her rapid recovery. I am having an cardiac catheterization tomorrow afternoon and an aortic valve replacement on Friday. Take care.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olsen*
> 
> I get a freece in cb15 when I run open Gl and bump my voltage on the cpu higher as 1.64 - anyone else ? I can go higher with the voltage and run only cpu bench - but no way the run above 1.64 opengl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 1.65 is high but my batch need get this push to run above 5.2
> 
> this is what I got so far :
> 
> 
> 
> and I need turn off crossfire if I go over 1.6 Volt on the cpu - freece then as well


Yikes, that's a lot of voltage.

If you plan on running it like that every day I'd tone it back. Maybe to 5.0 or so at least and see how much you can get the voltage down.
That chip won't last very long otherwise.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Olsen*
> 
> I get a freece in cb15 when I run open Gl and bump my voltage on the cpu higher as 1.64 - anyone else ? I can go higher with the voltage and run only cpu bench - but no way the run above 1.64 opengl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 1.65 is high but my batch need get this push to run above 5.2
> 
> this is what I got so far :
> 
> and I need turn off crossfire if I go over 1.6 Volt on the cpu - freece then as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, that's a lot of voltage.
> 
> If you plan on running it like that every day I'd tone it back. Maybe to 5.0 or so at least and see how much you can get the voltage down.
> That chip won't last very long otherwise.
Click to expand...

We've yet to see a chip degrade or die, so whatever. The guys who bench shove 1.7v regularly enough.


----------



## Olsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yikes, that's a lot of voltage.
> 
> If you plan on running it like that every day I'd tone it back. Maybe to 5.0 or so at least and see how much you can get the voltage down.
> That chip won't last very long otherwise.


this is only for bench, I don't use it normal @ 5.2 or higher. I change my rig, or say better mobo and cpu - after ~ 4 years, so the 8350 had 1 already done now







no degrade to see, even after a lot of bench with that voltage range
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We've yet to see a chip degrade or die, so whatever. The guys who bench shove 1.7v regularly enough.


exactly like you said if I bench it then I even go up to 1.69 for some bench run - if the cooling match and can hold it then that's fine.
I think on replace the fx-8350 if he die with the 9590 since the price had drop that mutch in europe. So long no more new cpu will come for AM3+ the 9590 will be the last one for this board.

let's see if maybe D1nky see the same effect,because I saw bench shoots from him with 1.7 for cb11.5 on hwbot


----------



## soulwrath

so I am restarting from 4.0 again from scratch, noticed that my VID @ stock is 1.3125 volts. Also considering trying to find someone to trade me their CROSSHAIR V for my ASROCK 990FX EXTREME9 (1month old) + some cash, but I am not 100% sure ~ any guidance?

Also is it worth to water cool the NB of the boards? heard its not really worth the effort


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Best wishes for her rapid recovery. I am having an cardiac catheterization tomorrow afternoon and an aortic valve replacement on Friday. Take care.


Looks like you hav to take care of yourself as well, good luck man. It will go well im sure! I will save a prayer for you anyway so that you may recover fast and fine!


----------



## soulwrath

was wondering what you guys set your LLC to. I set mine on the ASROCK board to 25%, which really means 75% - lol


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

i have llc at "ultra high"!


----------



## soulwrath

what is ultra high? 75%?


----------



## dmfree88

Ya all depends on your board what llc should be set to. Mines set to high which is basically medium on my mobo. How high your oc is can determine llc level aswell


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Ya all depends on your board what llc should be set to. Mines set to high which is basically medium on my mobo. How high your oc is can determine llc level aswell


I think it also is different from chip to chip.
Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I think it also is different from chip to chip.
> Correct me if i'm wrong.


you're right
it's different from chip to chip


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> you're right
> it's different from chip to chip


Yeah I think it is logical.
Since every chip wants different voltages also...


----------



## soulwrath

Thats true for instance I have vcore at 1.3125v with llc set @ ultra high my vdroop is .125vs for a oc of 4.6ghz lmao... under load of course


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Thats true for instance I have vcore at 1.3125v with llc set @ ultra high my vdroop is .125vs for a oc of 4.6ghz lmao... under load of course


Do I understand it correctly?
You have 4.6ghz with 1.30v?

I thought mine 4.44 1.392v was OK.

ROFL


----------



## soulwrath

Lol yes been when under load it gotta up to 1.4ish lol... llc op


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Lol yes been when under load it gotta up to 1.4ish lol... llc op


My board lacks LLC.

Bios setting is 1.42v and it drops to 1.392v max. Under small load 1.37ish.


----------



## soulwrath

I see I dont know if I like the voltage sky rocketing that high or to keep it at a consistant voltage. Have not oced much since i5 750. I7 930. I7 2600k so this entire llc is new for me


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I see I dont know if I like the voltage sky rocketing that high or to keep it at a consistant voltage. Have not oced much since i5 750. I7 930. I7 2600k so this entire llc is new for me


It's not THAT high.
I've had it at 1.55v for benching.


----------



## dmfree88

the goal is to try to keep it as stable as possible with the least amount of vdroop, or vboost. both are fine to have its just getting the perfect median without having too much of either or instabilities.

using a graphing monitoring program like OCCT or something is helpful while testing LLC. Gives you vcore readouts in a graph during idle and load and can help determine best LLC setting for your build.


----------



## soulwrath

Ok so trying to get the medium of the two. IE i have LLC set at 75%, (usually 25% for other boards) with that and Voltage set at 1.375, it drops as low as 1.35 and goes as high as 1.39, about .04-.05 voltage difference.

with 100% VCORE never hits 1.375, it stays below (vdroop present, but vboost is only .03 difference) So i am guessing the sweet spot with this combo is 75% correct?


----------



## vabeachboy0

Thought i'd share this funny gpu-z validation i have no idea how it glitched like that

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uabye/


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Thought i'd share this funny gpu-z validation i have no idea how it glitched like that
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uabye/


That would be some oc if it was correct tho


----------



## Durquavian

Ok so I decided to finish the project.

So there is my lot/batch. I always forget to look at it when I have the thing apart.

See I needed lapping. This was one concave piece. By the way it was being a pain, had to break out the 220 grit to get it down enough. Even all my years single didn't prepare my wrists for this endeavor.

You'll have to take my word for it that it is mirrored. No matter how I tried to take the pic it sucked. Both the CPU and the Block are shiny copper and reflective true. Gonna be a bit before I can give temp diff. Using IC Diamond.


----------



## Durquavian

Oh yeah and in case you are looking for the fan to end all fans the Delta MAGE FAST 252 CFM is it. I have it at 5 volts, 12 volts is loud, and it pushes more air than any 2 fans I have and isn't too loud, actually quieter than a traditional CPU fan. It is a $40 fan but worth every penny. If I ever go to 240/360 rad I will have this fan in each slot.


----------



## soulwrath

i have a ulta kaze atm 3000 rpm etc


----------



## dmfree88

ya the picture makes it look like a swirl-a-thon lol. But nice! excited to see your results. My NH-D14 should be here monday ill try to get a baseline throughout the week before i lap my 8350. Would metal polish be a good thing to hit it with at the end to get as smooth as possible? or would that just likely trap polish and make the surface too "waxy"?


----------



## soulwrath

guys what is CPUTIN in HWMONITOR? lmao


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> is it worth to water cool the NB of the boards? heard its not really worth the effort


Running SLI you should notice a nice drop in NB temps plus the benefits of cooler VRM's. (A lot cooler)

Is it a must have?
All depends on what you have for air flow. The CHVZ is awesome if you have good strong, "direct" air flow across the HS's.
Have you added any after installing the H100?

From what I've come across (I researched for months deciding between the 800D and the Elysium) the 800D is not that great in this area so you'd probably benefit a good deal in my best guess.
800D + Rasa RX360 kit plus a NB/VRM WB =


----------



## soulwrath

Basically my air flow is the push from h100 and another 120 fan on top pushing air in from the top. And my exhaust is the ulta kaze


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Ok anyone here playing the BF4 beta??? Just wondering what kind of FPS you're getting and with what GPU. People are telling me the 8350 is struggling even though Dice made this with AMD's 8cores in mind.... any input?


----------



## soulwrath

have not got the beta yet :


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok anyone here playing the BF4 beta??? Just wondering what kind of FPS you're getting and with what GPU. People are telling me the 8350 is struggling even though Dice made this with AMD's 8cores in mind.... any input?


Will tell you when open beta goes live in... hopefully an hour and a half.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok anyone here playing the BF4 beta??? Just wondering what kind of FPS you're getting and with what GPU. People are telling me the 8350 is struggling even though Dice made this with AMD's 8cores in mind.... any input?







Heres my gameplay recorded of the beta. Running 8350 at 5GHz and a Matrix 7970Ghz at 1150Mhz

You can see the FPS im getting at the top right hand corner

I'm running everything on low at 1080P so as to have a smooth recording without too much affecting the FPS


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

My 8350 and CFV-Z mobo should be here Monday but until then I'm playing it on my current 2600k / 7970 rig. I found a few other videos of people running ultra settings on 8350 and single 7970 or gtx 770 getting fantastic fps while recording so I think the people complaining are probably having gpu driver issues









Thank you guys!

For those that haven't gotten in to the beta yet.. you're gonna have a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastair

I wanted to share with you guys my VRM cooling solution. I used the stock 70mm fan that comes with the FX cooler. I glued/double sided taped it to my NB and the inside of the output plugs. Believe it or not its a 70x25mm Delta fan. Plugged it into the mobo and now it regulates its speed based on temps. Should things get a little toasty it CAN go right up to 6000RPM which means my VRM's get plenty of air! At 6000RPM it is quite noisy but I can't really hear it over the noise on Crysis 3. Otherwise it tends to sit at 3000-3500 and it is no more noisy than my Aerocool Sharkfans.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok anyone here playing the BF4 beta??? Just wondering what kind of FPS you're getting and with what GPU. People are telling me the 8350 is struggling even though Dice made this with AMD's 8cores in mind.... any input?


Despite them saying a card with a 3GB VRAM is recommended (which I think is a marketing ploy for AMD cards as a lot of their nvidia equivalent cards come with just that amount of memory lol) I've been playing the BF4 beta and it's been running smooth sailing for me. I avg around 65-75FPS on ultra (except for AA, i have that set to 2x msaa)

FX-8350 @4.5GHz
560TI 2GB in SLI

Runs like a dream


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok anyone here playing the BF4 beta??? Just wondering what kind of FPS you're getting and with what GPU. People are telling me the 8350 is struggling even though Dice made this with AMD's 8cores in mind.... any input?


Siege of Shanghai 64/64

1080P Max Settings

FX 8350 @4.8GHz
1866MHz 8GB RAM
HD 7970 1200/1600

2013-10-04 07:34:49 - bf4
Frames: 12213 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 61.065 - Min: 38 - Max: 104


----------



## Alastair

Think my two 6850's will be up for the BF4 challenge?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Think my two 6850's will be up for the BF4 challenge?


They will do.
Cant say how high you can set it. Have to wait for the retail to hit to see how the crossfire scaling will be.
I am thinking you will see mid-high settings.

Correct me if i'm wrong guys.


----------



## glenquagmire

Lol think think my crossfire 7950 gigabyte will be up for the challenge?


----------



## glenquagmire

What should I do here?

I have a radiator with 4 Gentle Typhoon fans on it I think I will attach to the volt switch from the from of my case (factal design xl r2). It however doesnt connect to the MOBO but directly to the PSU, so I dont get readings. Anyway around that?

Next question, I have 3 Exhaust fans, trying to figure out where to hook these up at? I can hook the exhaust up to the volt switch like the intake rad fans, but do I want to have all the fans on the same Voltage (intake and exhaust) or do I want the have the exhaust fans connected to the MOBO? I wasnt sure about creating positive air flow vs negative air flow and thought if I can control intake fans via switch 5, 7 ,12 volt and maybe control the exhaust fans at a lower voltage or rpm via mobo.

Help?


----------



## soulwrath

yayyy back @ 4.7 ghz @ a LLC of 25% (75% on ASROCK BOARDS) @ 1.45V weeee


----------



## Devildog83

The BF4 Beta is awesome. I got between 40 and 84 FPS mostly between 50 and 60 FPS with my setup/


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hmm...how do you guys think a GTX 670 will run it? (once I get an 8350 to go with it).

Medium? Maybe high with no AA?


----------



## soulwrath

i think it will run fine, i just dont like x70 series because it is basically a stripped version of x80s


----------



## glenquagmire

does anyone have recommendations for some very good case fans in the 140 millimeter range? I currently have the fractal design silent series and they're very silent but I hear that they're not very efficient in moving air. I plan on buying gentle typhoons on my radiator, and I'm just considering replacing the case fans as well.

for the radiator fans does anybody argue that I should get Corsair 120 s over the gentle typhoon? I do like the way that the Corsair series looks with the ring around it and it would match the case fans as well but it may not be as good of a performer


----------



## soulwrath

genttle typhoons are greatttt but i like the sp120s more







- all preference when it comes down to these 2


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> does anyone have recommendations for some very good case fans in the 140 millimeter range? I currently have the fractal design silent series and they're very silent but I hear that they're not very efficient in moving air. I plan on buying gentle typhoons on my radiator, and I'm just considering replacing the case fans as well.
> 
> for the radiator fans does anybody argue that I should get Corsair 120 s over the gentle typhoon? I do like the way that the Corsair series looks with the ring around it and it would match the case fans as well but it may not be as good of a performer


For 140mm fans, I've got an AF140. It stays maxed out all the time, an i can honestly say it makes no noise. Im sure there are some out there that have more airflow, but this thing impresses me completely.

The SP120 vs Gentle Typhoon debate is easy. Do you care about looks? get the Sp120's. Are you only concenred about perfomance? Gentle Typhoons. I personally run SP120's on all my radiators, but for the new rad I'm putting in (that cant be seen) I will try the gentle typhoons


----------



## glenquagmire

I got the 120mm gentle typhoon ap15 for the radiator. I mean why buy a radiator if it isn't for performance right?

I'm trying to see what I should do for the 140mm case fans. I could either buy 1 more fractal fan and call it a day since I already have 3 or buy 4 new fans that are nice looking but maybe better performance. Fractal fans 1000 rpm 66cfm 18db. Thoughts?

Also the forth fan would go on the side panel instead of at the base due to my HDD CAGE. Should I use the side mount or no? If not, then the only intake is my push pull 80mm rad and 3 exhaust fans.


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## The Sandman

Have you looked at the Swiftech Helix?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16998/fan-1053/Swiftech_Helix_140mm_x_25mm_Z-Bearing_Fan_-_1500_RPM_HELIX-140-BW.html?tl=g36c15s775


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290961978133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

i hear cougars 140mm and 120mm are pretty nice. They just released a whole new series with different colors. Also offer pwm fans aswell.

http://www.cougar-world.com/us/products/fans.html


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


What are your Cpu / Gpu clock speeds if you don't mind me asking? Thanks!

Your setup is playing it very well and smooth


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> What are your Cpu / Gpu clock speeds if you don't mind me asking? Thanks!
> 
> Your setup is playing it very well and smooth


AMD FX-8350 @4.8GHz
8GB(2x4GB) DDR3 1866 @2133MHz
HD 7970 @1250/1600


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Have you looked at the Swiftech Helix?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16998/fan-1053/Swiftech_Helix_140mm_x_25mm_Z-Bearing_Fan_-_1500_RPM_HELIX-140-BW.html?tl=g36c15s775


Those are pretty good specs if they are true. High air flow, low noise and decent SP, can't go wrong there.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290961978133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> i hear cougars 140mm and 120mm are pretty nice. They just released a whole new series with different colors. Also offer pwm fans aswell.
> 
> http://www.cougar-world.com/us/products/fans.html


I got a couple cougars about 6 months ago on special for like 8 or 10 bucks each on Newegg about 6 months ago.

They're awesome. Really quiet, and I personally think they look pretty good.

However, I've heard that they have noise issues when they're on their side (horizontal). Haven't tested this out myself yet though.


----------



## soulwrath

Ahha.. anyone know where I can trade my 2 month old ASROCK 990FX Extreme9 for a ASUS CROSSHAIR V Form Z ???







cant find waterblocks for the ASROCK so was thinking ASUS


----------



## glenquagmire

On the specs the 140 cougars don't seem too much different than the fractal design 140 silent I have.

Should I do a side mount fan intake for more air since I only have 2 intake and 3 exhaust? My bottom port is covered with my HDD cage for my soon to come 80mm monsta and gentle typhoon ap15 in push pull.


----------



## CooLWoLF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> AMD FX-8350 @4.8GHz
> 8GB(2x4GB) DDR3 1866 @2133MHz
> HD 7970 @1250/1600


How many volts are you pushing to get 4.8ghz out of your 8350?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooLWoLF*
> 
> How many volts are you pushing to get 4.8ghz out of your 8350?


1.476 after LLC


----------



## soulwrath

really 1.476v??? huh what is your LLC at? how high does your Voltage go up while idle/stressed?


----------



## CooLWoLF

Very nice! I have been at 1.44v to get 4.7ghz for awhile now. I am itching to bump it to 4.8; might give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> really 1.476v??? huh what is your LLC at? how high does your Voltage go up while idle/stressed?


Ultra High (75%)


----------



## glenquagmire

I just got done building my PC with 8350 and 990fxa-UD3 rev 4, 7950 gigabyte crossfire, etc... (see signature). I understand there are programs I should download to OC since that is my objective. What do I need to download as programs to do all the things I would need to OC? Also, throw in programs for GPU crossfire.

thanks.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 1.476 after LLC


That is what mine without LLC drops to for 4.8ghz.


----------



## soulwrath

Damn my llc is such a pain... been going 100 to 75 hasleast fluctuation and vboost but a painl


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I just got done building my PC with 8350 and 990fxa-UD3 rev 4, 7950 gigabyte crossfire, etc... (see signature). I understand there are programs I should download to OC since that is my objective. What do I need to download as programs to do all the things I would need to OC? Also, throw in programs for GPU crossfire.
> 
> thanks.


you will want prime95, IBT AVX (AVX is key and looks the exact same as original IBT so make sure you have right one), OCCT (usually only used for setting LLC or graphing, atleast for me) and hwinfo64 to monitor temperatures

use occt to set llc monitoring vcore for the least amount of vdroop or vboost (Both are ok) while being the most stable (if high is the same as ultra high or extreme use high, lowest setting is best if u have a choice)

up multiplier to up your clock, use ibt avx as you overclock to test stability and delta temps using vcore increases to make each clock more stable (if needed)

after max overclock is reached use prime95 for an extended time (anywhere from 4 to 12 hours pending your patience although i have failed after 7 hours before and needed more vcore)

LLC may need adjusting as you get higher clocks.

Of course always use hwinfo64 to verify SAFE temps!







Good luck!

post thought: I think most people use MSI Afterburner for GPU overclocking, although there are many programs available for this. Use a program like 3dmark11 to verify stability (or just run intensive video games







)

prime95:
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
IBT AVX (under additional software on main page of this thread):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
OCCT:
http://www.ocbase.com/
hwinfo64 (or hwinfo32 if ur 32bit):
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you will want prime95, IBT AVX (AVX is key and looks the exact same as original IBT so make sure you have right one), OCCT (usually only used for setting LLC or graphing, atleast for me) and hwinfo64 to monitor temperatures
> 
> use occt to set llc monitoring vcore for the least amount of vdroop or vboost (Both are ok) while being the most stable (if high is the same as ultra high or extreme use high, lowest setting is best if u have a choice)
> 
> up multiplier to up your clock, use ibt avx as you overclock to test stability and delta temps using vcore increases to make each clock more stable (if needed)
> 
> after max overclock is reached use prime95 for an extended time (anywhere from 4 to 12 hours pending your patience although i have failed after 7 hours before and needed more vcore)
> 
> Of course always use hwinfo64 to verify SAFE temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> post thought: I think most people use MSI Afterburner for GPU overclocking, although there are many programs available for this. Use a program like 3dmark11 to verify stability (or just run intensive video games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> prime95:
> http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> IBT AVX (under additional software on main page of this thread):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
> OCCT:
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> hwinfo64 (or hwinfo32 if ur 32bit):
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


Only part I would change is 3Dmark11 or firestrike. Use Heaven or Valley instead for hefty OC testing. They seem to be straight up GPU intensive and many have spoken against 3Dmarks ability to turn your GPU into a hotplate and fry itself.


----------



## dmfree88

good to know, im still new to gpu overclocking myself, never had a reference card or water cooling to really give it much of a shot.

I think the issue with 3dmark11 is that it doesn't close if theres a problem. if your overheating it will keep going, you have to set hwinfo64 to beep or warn you when temps are unsafe otherwise it will just keep throttling up and down, probably until your card explodes







.

I have also seen though if its unstable 3dmark11 wont even start. so maybe once you get a good overclock set its good to go back to 3dmark11 to verify it atleast runs right. Otherwise your probably right its not the greatest tool for overclocking. I will download heaven and check it out myself i just got my 7870 hawk and my nh-d14 today in the mail so i will be giving it all a shot this weekend


----------



## dmfree88

anyone need a mobo for there 8350 better get on this deal:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431506/sabertooth-990fx-and-samsung-ram

if i had the extra cash id buy it and sell my ud5


----------



## Durquavian

MSI Controlcenter just had an update, and I have one for them too.







I swear the screw around with voltages more than anyone I have ever seen. For now my CPU voltage is set as in my Bios at 1.53 ( have to account for drrop to get 1.47-8v @ 4.8ghz). Control center has the voltage listed at .990v currently with with max available at 1.44 like the original Bios I just now found a way around. Problem is the adjustment in the bios for PLL voltage has a huge hole in it , from 2.4 to 2.9v so no way to set it at 2.554 that I use outside of control center. Now that control center has this nice new CPU voltage bend-me-over-and-dry-pound-me I cant set the PLL without setting the voltage to god only knows what.

SON OF A ....


----------



## soulwrath

well im @ 4.7 ghz with a 75% LLC on the ASROCK BOARD (25%) 1.475v
NB @ 2400 - 1.25v
HT @ 2600 - 1.1v
2133 RAM @ 1.5v 11-11-11-27
not sure what else to do o.o


----------



## Saotome

cpuid.png 96k .png file


Am new here, but currently am OC 4.673 @ 1.380V H80i.
You think i can push to 5ghz?


----------



## KyadCK

OK guys... I tried out BF4...


Look at dem beautiful usage graphs.


----------



## soulwrath

go up slowly - usually most chips hit a wall @ 4.7 VID jumps like a boss i esstimate you hitting 4.8 with the h80i


----------



## process

What ram do you have?

had my kingston hyper x predator 2133 pushed to 2400mhz on something like 11-12-12-24 with 1.65v


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> MSI Controlcenter just had an update, and I have one for them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear the screw around with voltages more than anyone I have ever seen. For now my CPU voltage is set as in my Bios at 1.53 ( have to account for drrop to get 1.47-8v @ 4.8ghz). Control center has the voltage listed at .990v currently with with max available at 1.44 like the original Bios I just now found a way around. Problem is the adjustment in the bios for PLL voltage has a huge hole in it , from 2.4 to 2.9v so no way to set it at 2.554 that I use outside of control center. Now that control center has this nice new CPU voltage bend-me-over-and-dry-pound-me I cant set the PLL without setting the voltage to god only knows what.
> 
> SON OF A ....


lol , keep it simple- only mess with cpu voltage and only use control center to overclock not a combo of bios and CC. Honestly, it's about all you need to make the Vishera scream with this board.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Only part I would change is 3Dmark11 or firestrike. Use Heaven or Valley instead for hefty OC testing. They seem to be straight up GPU intensive and many have spoken against 3Dmarks ability to turn your GPU into a hotplate and fry itself.


I am a noob here so bare with me...

I have a SSD and (2) 2tb HDDs. SSD is for OS and HDD's are for docs, pics, movies, music. When I download these programs, do I download and install/use them from the SSD? (I have been following Sean's Windows Install & Optimization Guide.

Side note, is there anything else anyone recommends to move to the HDD's besides what I listed above? Again, noob to this.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I am a noob here so bare with me...
> 
> I have a SSD and (2) 2tb HDDs. SSD is for OS and HDD's are for docs, pics, movies, music. When I download these programs, do I download and install/use them from the SSD? (I have been following Sean's Windows Install & Optimization Guide.
> 
> Side note, is there anything else anyone recommends to move to the HDD's besides what I listed above? Again, noob to this.


Good choice to do the Sean optimize guide









Many people forget that and wont fully benefit the SSD.

Its better to use the programs on your SSD because that is where your operating system is running on, so for any overclock and stability test programs its better to install it on your SSD to get the best reading possible because that is where your OS is installed on.

for the rest i use my 1TB WD Scorpio black for movies, pictures etc. I also choose the Scorpio black because of its speed, its one of the faster 7200RPM HDD's.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol , keep it simple- only mess with cpu voltage and only use control center to overclock not a combo of bios and CC. Honestly, it's about all you need to make the Vishera scream with this board.


The only voltage I need to change with CC is PLL, all the others Have been adequately set with ClickBios II. I am gonna have to find and download 2.5.057. 2.5.059 is the dud.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> does anyone have recommendations for some very good case fans in the 140 millimeter range? I currently have the fractal design silent series and they're very silent but I hear that they're not very efficient in moving air. I plan on buying gentle typhoons on my radiator, and I'm just considering replacing the case fans as well.
> 
> for the radiator fans does anybody argue that I should get Corsair 120 s over the gentle typhoon? I do like the way that the Corsair series looks with the ring around it and it would match the case fans as well but it may not be as good of a performer


I'm using Aerocool Sharks.1500RPM 90+cfm >1MM H2O. Pretty good fans for the job IMO. However should corsair release a 140mm SP with LED's I am sold!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olsen*
> 
> I get a freece in cb15 when I run open Gl and bump my voltage on the cpu higher as 1.64 - anyone else ? I can go higher with the voltage and run only cpu bench - but no way the run above 1.64 opengl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know 1.65 is high but my batch need get this push to run above 5.2
> 
> this is what I got so far :
> 
> 
> 
> and I need turn off crossfire if I go over 1.6 Volt on the cpu - freece then as well


4.8GHz


----------



## zidanez

[confused to choose SSD]

Sorry about my bad English









My PC Spec :
AMD FX8320 Vishera
ASUS Crosshair V Formula Thunderbolt
GSKILL Ripjaws XL 16GB (2*8GB) DDR3 12800
WD Caviar Black 500GB HDD 1 (os --> Win 8 x64)
WD Caviar Green 500GB HDD 2 (data)
SAPHIRE HD5850 XTREME
CORSAIR H100 CPU Liquid Cooling System
CORSAIR AX860i
Cooler Master CM690 Adv II Plus

Daily usage :
- Gaming (just a little bit)
- Graphic Design & 3D Rendering (Primary usage)

I have plans to buy a SSD with 128GB capacity... but I am still confused which one fits with spec above








because I had heard rumors that the SSD is suitable for AMD platform, are SSD that uses an INDlink chip...is that right?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> good to know, im still new to gpu overclocking myself, never had a reference card or water cooling to really give it much of a shot.
> 
> I think the issue with 3dmark11 is that it doesn't close if theres a problem. if your overheating it will keep going, you have to set hwinfo64 to beep or warn you when temps are unsafe otherwise it will just keep throttling up and down, probably until your card explodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have also seen though if its unstable 3dmark11 wont even start. so maybe once you get a good overclock set its good to go back to 3dmark11 to verify it atleast runs right. Otherwise your probably right its not the greatest tool for overclocking. I will download heaven and check it out myself i just got my 7870 hawk and my nh-d14 today in the mail so i will be giving it all a shot this weekend


You don't need a reference card for water cooling. You can do a universal block with some RAM and VRM sinks and a fan close by to cool said heatsinks and do fine I think. Also you can re-use the blocks for your'e next GPU when you decide to upgrade so cost in the long run is also reduced. Yes granted full cover blocks are sexy but I really don't know if it's worth the extra cost. I am going to put my 6850's (MSI Cyclone edition, so there for no full cover blocks due to non-reference design) under water with RAM and VRM sinks so I can try and push through the >1GHz mark. With the right temps I am sure I can squeeze 1100MHz core out of these babies. I want to hold off on upgrading GPU's for as long as possible simply because news regarding the new R9-R7 series cards shows that most of the budget cards are just re-badged 7XXX cards, so I am quite disappointed. So I will wait for another budget architecture revolutionary (ala HD5770) to come to the table.

Also could somebody explain to me which creates more heat? Bus or Multi overclocking?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK guys... I tried out BF4...
> 
> 
> Look at dem beautiful usage graphs.


Nice optimization there. I7 eat your heart out!


----------



## Alastair

Also what do you guys think for RAM . I have 2133 CL-11 Corsair Vengeance v4.12 (Samsung IC's) and I am currently OC'ed them to 2227MHz with 11-10-11-25 timings @1.65v. Should i loosen the timings and push for 2400MHz+ or is this sufficient. FYI IMC is at 2504MHz @ 1.35v.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also what do you guys think for RAM . I have 2133 CL-11 Corsair Vengeance v4.12 (Samsung IC's) and I am currently OC'ed them to 2227MHz with 11-10-11-25 timings @1.65v. Should i loosen the timings and push for 2400MHz+ or is this sufficient. FYI IMC is at 2504MHz @ 1.35v.


Download MaxMem and run benches on various settings. See what gives you the best latency/bandwidth ratio.
What are you using the system mostly for?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> go up slowly - usually most chips hit a wall @ 4.7 VID jumps like a boss i esstimate you hitting 4.8 with the h80i


I have the H100i and when I set it to 4.8 at 1.476 it's stable in prime but after about 10 minutes I creep to near 62c, didn't hit it but would have, under real world gaming and everyday use I would be fine there because the temps never come close to that for what I do. I would think the H80i might be 1 or 2 c higher but a lot of factors go into that. If you don't care about abusing you chip in super-heavy bench's for 1000 hours 4.8 should not be out of the realm for you but I would keep an eye on the temps to make sure. I run at 4.7 everyday and never need pay too much attention to them. Full W/C if you need to go past that.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> [confused to choose SSD]
> 
> Sorry about my bad English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC Spec :
> AMD FX8320 Vishera
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula Thunderbolt
> GSKILL Ripjaws XL 16GB (2*8GB) DDR3 12800
> WD Caviar Black 500GB HDD 1 (os --> Win 8 x64)
> WD Caviar Green 500GB HDD 2 (data)
> SAPHIRE HD5850 XTREME
> CORSAIR H100 CPU Liquid Cooling System
> CORSAIR AX860i
> Cooler Master CM690 Adv II Plus
> 
> Daily usage :
> - Gaming (just a little bit)
> - Graphic Design & 3D Rendering (Primary usage)
> 
> I have plans to buy a SSD with 128GB capacity... but I am still confused which one fits with spec above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I had heard rumors that the SSD is suitable for AMD platform, are SSD that uses an INDlink chip...is that right?


Samsung 840 pro IMO the best for the $1 per Gig price point.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The only voltage I need to change with CC is PLL, all the others Have been adequately set with ClickBios II. I am gonna have to find and download 2.5.057. 2.5.059 is the dud.


When I was running at 4.8ghz I had the PLL set to 2.9 because I saw that recommended somewhere. I had a lot of stuff set to what was recommended elsewhere. I must have a very average 8350 because I was getting up to 1.528 V under stress testing and it still wasn't very stable, plus temps were at almost 62C. No LLC so I know what the actual voltages are.

I have since dropped back to 4.7ghz. 56C and 1.48V with most everything else back to AUTO.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Only part I would change is 3Dmark11 or firestrike. Use Heaven or Valley instead for hefty OC testing. They seem to be straight up GPU intensive and many have spoken against 3Dmarks ability to turn your GPU into a hotplate and fry itself.


which of the recommended downloads was 3Dmark11 or firestrike??

what is hwinfo?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also what do you guys think for RAM . I have 2133 CL-11 Corsair Vengeance v4.12 (Samsung IC's) and I am currently OC'ed them to 2227MHz with 11-10-11-25 timings @1.65v. Should i loosen the timings and push for 2400MHz+ or is this sufficient. FYI IMC is at 2504MHz @ 1.35v.
> 
> 
> 
> Download MaxMem and run benches on various settings. See what gives you the best latency/bandwidth ratio.
> What are you using the system mostly for?
Click to expand...

Gaming primarily.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Download MaxMem and run benches on various settings. See what gives you the best latency/bandwidth ratio.
> What are you using the system mostly for?


maxxmem is known to be glitchy

aida64 is much more reliable.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Samsung 840 pro IMO the best for the $1 per Gig price point.


Ill counter that and say the 840 evo is a much better choice


----------



## glenquagmire

I bought Vertex 4 120gb for $89.....


----------



## soulwrath

pro > evo ive been seeing specs at least


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK guys... I tried out BF4...
> 
> 
> Look at dem beautiful usage graphs.


Very nice








Frames Time (ms) Min Max Avg
7558 119216 48 108 63.39

Still playing around with the settings , looks pretty good so far though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I am a noob here so bare with me...
> 
> I have a SSD and (2) 2tb HDDs. SSD is for OS and HDD's are for docs, pics, movies, music. When I download these programs, do I download and install/use them from the SSD? (I have been following Sean's Windows Install & Optimization Guide.
> 
> Side note, is there anything else anyone recommends to move to the HDD's besides what I listed above? Again, noob to this.


with that size ssd
all i put on it is one game specifically 1 game that takes forever to load ( some areas take 5+ min on normal hdd)

and windows.

protip

NEVER put ANYTHING on a ssd without a backup that you want to keep or that is important to you IE pics, homework, anything family related. as when an ssd dies it is usually there one second gone the next with hdds you have a bit more control. if you update hdds every 5 years you generally wont lose data.

as for your question. no that is what i do get into the habit of saving/installing everything onto your hdd. stuff i install on my sdd is like msi afterburner, hwinfo ect all the small things that it is ok to lose.

specifically you dont want to go over 70% full on your sdd or you have performance degradation


----------



## Alastair

So guys I managed to validate 4.8GHz @ 1.4v. I logged into windows and used AI Tweaker to see how low I could go. I was not connected at the time so I got a CPU-Z .txt report.

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 8 (max 8)
Number of threads 8 (max 8)
Name AMD FX-8320
Codename Vishera
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor
Package Socket AM3+ (942)
CPUID F.2.0
Extended CPUID 15.2
Core Stepping OR-C0
Technology 32 nm
TDP Limit 125 Watts
Core Speed 4796.0 MHz
Multiplier x Bus Speed 20.0 x 239.8 MHz
Rated Bus speed 2637.8 MHz
Stock frequency 3700 MHz
Instructions sets MMX (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP, FMA3, FMA4
L1 Data cache 8 x 16 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache 4 x 64 KBytes, 2-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 4 x 2048 KBytes, 16-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L3 cache 8 MBytes, 64-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
Min FID 7.0x
# of P-States 4
P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (20.00x - 1.425 V)
P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x0E - IDD 12 (20.00x - 1.375 V)
P-State FID 0x15 - VID 0x0B - IDD 13 (18.50x - 1.412 V)
P-State FID 0xFFFFFFFF - VID 0xFFFFFFFF (-1.00x - -1.000 V)

I see it doesn't really show voltage anywhere. But it was 1.4. Question is if I can validate 1.4 at 4.8 why is it taking 1.525 to keep it stable? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Alastair

AI Tweaker settings are for normal 4.8GHz @ 1.525v :
CPU/NB= 1.25v. Dropped that and NB speed just to try and stabilize 4.8 at lower voltage before I up it again. Normally at 1.35v when at 2600MHz NB.
RAM = 1.67v = 1.65v according to BIOS
NB= 1.125v
NB HT= 1.2125v
SB= 1.1v
NB 1.8v voltage = 1.8v
CPU VDDA= 2.6v

LLC set to Very High (75%)
CPU current capability at 140%
CPU/NB current capability at 130%
CPU phase control= optimised
VRM frequency = 400KHz


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Alright gens. I have done some benchmarks for you guys with the FX8350 (5GHZ) vs I7 3770K (4.7Ghz) in Battlefield 4 BETA

Rest of the system:
GPU: 2x HD7970GHZ (1150/1850) crossfire
RAM: G.Skill 1866 (10-10-7-24)
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 750
OS: Windows 8 PRO 64bit

Battlefield 4 settings:
Everything setting on ULTRA (4xMSAA)
1920x1080, and all 64 player server

Benchmark route:
From US base to the the skyscraper with jetsky. (this part is very CPU heavy when looking to the skyscraper while intence 64 player fighting is going around







)

Scores:

I7 3770K 4.7Ghz:
Min: 65
Max: 93
Avg: 73

FX8350 5.0Ghz:
Min: 63
Max: 89
Avg: 70

Well, so far it's a BETA, but the FX8350 is doing pretty good in BF4 comparing to expansieve Intel CPU. 3770k is still better, but the difference between 8350 and 3770 is very much smaller in BF4 comparing to BF3. Maybe Mantle API will even be better fot AMD setups.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> AI Tweaker settings are for normal 4.8GHz @ 1.525v :
> CPU/NB= 1.25v. Dropped that and NB speed just to try and stabilize 4.8 at lower voltage before I up it again. Normally at 1.35v when at 2600MHz NB.
> RAM = 1.67v = 1.65v according to BIOS
> NB= 1.125v
> NB HT= 1.2125v
> SB= 1.1v
> NB 1.8v voltage = 1.8v
> CPU VDDA= 2.6v
> 
> LLC set to Very High (75%)
> CPU current capability at 140%
> CPU/NB current capability at 130%
> CPU phase control= optimised
> VRM frequency = 400KHz


These voltages are almost spot on what my 8350 takes to run 4822MHz Prime95 stable.
Even the CPU/NB is 1.356v in bios. It can do IBT AVX @ 1.488v but we all know how P95 can be.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A few things differ, I run
CPU current capability - 130%
CPU phase control - Extreme
VRM fixed frequency - 530

Might pay to try more fine tuning, it did for mine.
I found subtle differences between high 4700 and 4800MHz where digi+ settings made all the difference.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK guys... I tried out BF4...
> 
> 
> Look at dem beautiful usage graphs.


Fuggin FANTASTIC!

How are you using 9.2g of ram though? lol daaaaaamn!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK guys... I tried out BF4...
> 
> 
> Look at dem beautiful usage graphs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuggin FANTASTIC!
> 
> How are you using 9.2g of ram though? lol daaaaaamn!
Click to expand...

4.2GB used by the game, 5GB elsewhere.

And yes, I love it. A true workout for my CPU besides encoding.


----------



## ashton4life

Hello everyone,

I just got my FX-8350 on Monday. I was a bit worried if it would work on my Asus Crosshair IV Formula since it has the 880FX chipset. Well so far it works great. Since I knew I was overclocking it I disabled all the turbo and throttling junk as normal, it wasn't working anyways. Not everything works perfect but for clocking it seems to shine. I'm at 4.8 with 1.44 volts with simple clocking by raising the multiplier to 24 and keeping my memory at 1600mhz with stock timings and 1T. I did raise the NB/CPU to 1.30 for stability and left everything else Auto. I'm impressed so far though its not a huge Benchmark upgrade compared to my faithful Phenom II 1055T that I had clocked from 2.8 to 4.0 easily. I selling it now for the same price I paid for the FX-8350 on Ebay. Go figure! Well I'm sure I can get this way past 5ghz but I need better cooling then my Corsair H100i. I'm going to buy a better closed loop custom but I don't know what to put together. What do you guys think about the XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240? http://www.xoxide.com/xsp-craystorm750rs240watercoolingkit.html

Check it out and give me some feed back!
Ill post my complete system soon...

Thx for reading

Edit: Forgot to tell you all it past Prime95 clean for about 30 mins so far. No core errors!


----------



## dmfree88

first tests with the NH-D14

I am probably able to go 4.8 but i think i would have to bump up vcore one step, which would put my temps too high for me (was getting neg results on ibt at 4.8 at same vcore).

LLC set to high vcore set to 1.488 boosts up to 1.522 under load (IBT AVX on Very High):



going to try p95 see how things go


----------



## ashton4life

dmfree88, I highly doubt you will hit anything worth clocking above 5 using air cooling no matter what you use. The volts and temps are just too high. I wish someone with a good water cooling system would post some results if they haven't yet. Did you see where your CPU temp went when you boosted the 1.52 volts? 58c core not too bad for air though.


----------



## dmfree88

i never said i could hit 5ghz, never expected to.

Passing prime with no issues looks like 4.7ghz is the max though already hitting 64 degrees at 15 minutes.

Prime is evil







. Wont get a good 6 hour run with it but ill probably still stay at 4.7ghz. Nothing else will push the temps that far and I dont really do encoding or folding much yet so I will just enjoy my 4.7 so long as gaming is stable aswell







.

Also it BARELY fit the case. one rail post is touching the outer edge of the plastic bubble of the side panel but it still fit. This is quite literally as big as it gets with this case









I am happy though with stock fans it certainly overclocks further then my hyper212 did


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i never said i could hit 5ghz, never expected to.
> 
> Passing prime with no issues looks like 4.7ghz is the max though already hitting 64 degrees at 15 minutes.
> 
> Prime is evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wont get a good 6 hour run with it but ill probably still stay at 4.7ghz. Nothing else will push the temps that far and I dont really do encoding or folding much yet so I will just enjoy my 4.7 so long as gaming is stable aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also it BARELY fit the case. one rail post is touching the outer edge of the plastic bubble of the side panel but it still fit. This is quite literally as big as it gets with this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy though with stock fans it certainly overclocks further then my hyper212 did


Oh ok then you knew that when you bought the Noctua? Glad you like it. I was debating whether to go air and buy it but it wont fit in my case. I'm going to sell my H100i after I buy the XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240. It should run a lot cooler. I'm just a bit worried about leaks since I'm putting it together. They run about 150 plus shipping.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Oh ok then you knew that when you bought the Noctua? Glad you like it. I was debating whether to go air and buy it but it wont fit in my case. I'm going to sell my H100i after I buy the XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240. It should run a lot cooler. I'm just a bit worried about leaks since I'm putting it together. They run about 150 plus shipping.


do yourself a favor just save your money now and buy a full loop you will anyways and in the end it wont cost but ~ 50ish more


----------



## James296

Finally decided to add my FX 8320 in here.

currently at 3.8 ghz after a auto overclock from my Asus ChVF-z (still learning the in and outs of the bios...)

running under thermaltake Extreme 2.0 (formally a CM 612 till a bracket stud broke







)

Edit: I'll get more info after some sleep and work tomorrow.


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do yourself a favor just save your money now and buy a full loop you will anyways and in the end it wont cost but ~ 50ish more


You mean a system that has the reservoir, pump, block and radiator all separate right? The XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240 is that except the pump is in the Reservoir instead of the block like the Corsair closed loops. Building one piece by piece seems to be expensive. The XSPC is not worth it huh?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1338045

is it normal to have such bad fps in firestrike? I know its not top of the line card or anything but you would think Id be getting better fps it was horrid.

Also card reached 76 degrees and the fans sounded like jet planes (user defined set to 100% fan speed at 75 degrees but the sound got bad after 50%). Sounds abnormal isnt twin frozr 4 supposed to keep under 65 at stock settings? and like 17dba under load? Especially at stock?


----------



## ginger_nuts

My









XSPC are a great starting point for water cooling, my advice though is to get the res combo with the D5. They are quieter, and perform better.

And if and when you choose to add more to the loop, you will have plenty of room to. XSPC are also great value for money.


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC are a great starting point for water cooling, my advice though is to get the res combo with the D5. They are quieter, and perform better.
> 
> And if and when you choose to add more to the loop, you will have plenty of room to. XSPC are also great value for money.


Thx for the advise!









Edit: The kit is 245 plus shipping at FrozenCPU.com lol Anyone wanna buy my H100i? Its 1-2 months old.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1338045
> 
> is it normal to have such bad fps in firestrike? I know its not top of the line card or anything but you would think Id be getting better fps it was horrid.
> 
> Also card reached 76 degrees and the fans sounded like jet planes (user defined set to 100% fan speed at 75 degrees but the sound got bad after 50%). Sounds abnormal isnt twin frozr 4 supposed to keep under 65 at stock settings? and like 17dba under load? Especially at stock?


This is why I mentioned that most don't push 3Dmark as GPU stability tests. Firestrike is VERY demanding. Don't feel bad, my one 7770 was doing 3-5 FPS first time I ran it. When I crossfired I got 10-12fps better but no less a slide show.


----------



## kcskcw

will this be the last am3+ processor.... sigh...... hate to see it go :/

How long do yall think this architecture will last before it'll be considered "too goddamn slow" or "not efficient enough" ?


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> will this be the last am3+ processor.... sigh...... hate to see it go :/
> 
> How long do yall think this architecture will last before it'll be considered "too goddamn slow" or "not efficient enough" ?


Nope there is the FX-9370 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346 The beast uses 220w of power at 4.4 Ghz. It's still AM3+ for $299 bucks!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Nope there is the FX-9370 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346 The beast uses 220w of power at 4.4 Ghz. It's still AM3+ for $299 bucks!


Not quite there bud, not 220w. That is max TDP support and even then only at about 5.0ghz load do they.


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not quite there bud, not 220w. That is max TDP support and even then only at about 5.0ghz load do they.


Ok what ever. It can use 220w if it needs to. Does that sound better for ya? huh? Happy? BUD


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Ok what ever. It can use 220w if it needs to. Does that sound better for ya? huh? Happy? BUD


Actually no. The TDP was a ambiguous number AMD used after Mobo manufacturers were claiming issues with FX 125TDP processors actually being 145TDP. So Use 220TDP number to cover your butt was the case. Funny part is same manufacturers added support for 220TDP to same boards they complained about.


----------



## glenquagmire

I have the XSPC EX240. I am going to start over clocking the cpu today. I actually just ordered the 80mm monsta rad with 4 gentle typhoon ap15 fans for push pull. I have listed on ebay my ex240 rad and those 4 xspc fans and I just bought them....2 weeks ago.

Anyway ex240 Raystorm is better than rs240.

Oh be very darn careful about screwing the coupling into the reservoir out port since the port adapter is plastic, it will strip. I couldn't locate a new adapter anywhere on the Internet and XSPC was kind enough to send me a new adapter.


----------



## d1nky

haven't posted in ages, busy with work and making moniesss! heres my rig atm, probably going to sell her soon!


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually no. The TDP was a ambiguous number AMD used after Mobo manufacturers were claiming issues with FX 125TDP processors actually being 145TDP. So Use 220TDP number to cover your butt was the case. Funny part is same manufacturers added support for 220TDP to same boards they complained about.


Go figure...


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I have the XSPC EX240. I am going to start over clocking the cpu today. I actually just ordered the 80mm monsta rad with 4 gentle typhoon ap15 fans for push pull. I have listed on ebay my ex240 rad and those 4 xspc fans and I just bought them....2 weeks ago.
> 
> Anyway ex240 Raystorm is better than rs240.
> 
> Oh be very darn careful about screwing the coupling into the reservoir out port since the port adapter is plastic, it will strip. I couldn't locate a new adapter anywhere on the Internet and XSPC was kind enough to send me a new adapter.


Sweet! Let us know your temps at 4.6-4.8 then try over 5 and lets see what happens. The EX240 has the better pump in it. I'd like to go all out but those nice Water cooling systems can cost as much as a MB CPU combo kit! lol


----------



## glenquagmire

$165 with white tubing. You can see I made made room for the fat monsta 80mm already.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> $165 with white tubing. You can see I made made room for the fat monsta 80mm already.


I think you should add a second 240mm or 360 rad









BF4 on my 8350


----------



## glenquagmire

I will have a second rad for sure because the monsta is on its its way so this ex240 will be left over. Thing is, the top of the case has a 240 or 280 rad fitting and when you you put the 240 up there, it has a 10mm gap around the rad because it's either or. I hate seeing that. Looks like I fit something too small there. I would probably get a 280 radiator instead of keeping the 240.

What would I put on the 240/280 at the top of the case radiator? I have the 2 gigabyte 7950 rev 2.0 cards but I don't know if its reference or not. I see they have the straight line caps across the gpu.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> first tests with the NH-D14
> 
> I am probably able to go 4.8 but i think i would have to bump up vcore one step, which would put my temps too high for me (was getting neg results on ibt at 4.8 at same vcore).
> 
> LLC set to high vcore set to 1.488 boosts up to 1.522 under load (IBT AVX on Very High):
> 
> 
> 
> going to try p95 see how things go


Ahh, someone I can compare to. I am getting a little bit better temps probably because of better case air flow and motherboard cooling.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> You mean a system that has the reservoir, pump, block and radiator all separate right? The XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240 is that except the pump is in the Reservoir instead of the block like the Corsair closed loops. Building one piece by piece seems to be expensive. The XSPC is not worth it huh?


not quite what i ment to say however most users that buy that kit have said they should of just bought a loop on their own as they ended up doing it anyway. they would of saved monies in the long term

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1338045
> 
> is it normal to have such bad fps in firestrike? I know its not top of the line card or anything but you would think Id be getting better fps it was horrid.
> 
> Also card reached 76 degrees and the fans sounded like jet planes (user defined set to 100% fan speed at 75 degrees but the sound got bad after 50%). Sounds abnormal isnt twin frozr 4 supposed to keep under 65 at stock settings? and like 17dba under load? Especially at stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> This is why I mentioned that most don't push 3Dmark as GPU stability tests. Firestrike is VERY demanding. Don't feel bad, my one 7770 was doing 3-5 FPS first time I ran it. When I crossfired I got 10-12fps better but no less a slide show.


this these programs are designed to be stressful even with top of the line GPUs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> $165 with white tubing. You can see I made made room for the fat monsta 80mm already. Remember if buying from frozencpu.com always use promo code XTREME for 5.1% discount.


please dont. that gives another forum monies.

if you use "OCN" you give this forum support financially and you get the same discount


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do yourself a favor just save your money now and buy a full loop you will anyways and in the end it wont cost but ~ 50ish more
> 
> 
> 
> You mean a system that has the reservoir, pump, block and radiator all separate right? The XSPC RayStorm 750 RS240 is that except the pump is in the Reservoir instead of the block like the Corsair closed loops. Building one piece by piece seems to be expensive. The XSPC is not worth it huh?
Click to expand...

XSPC kits are great for water cooling. Just instead of an RS kit see if you're budget won't stretch to an EX kit as the RS kits have been discontinued and the newer EX kits are the replacements and they do perform a little bit better.







MY EX280 kit keeps my FX humming at 4.8 quite nicely. But I picked different tubing and now I seem to be having a plasticizer issue. Does anybody know if plasticizer can clog up a CPU block?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> AI Tweaker settings are for normal 4.8GHz @ 1.525v :
> CPU/NB= 1.25v. Dropped that and NB speed just to try and stabilize 4.8 at lower voltage before I up it again. Normally at 1.35v when at 2600MHz NB.
> RAM = 1.67v = 1.65v according to BIOS
> NB= 1.125v
> NB HT= 1.2125v
> SB= 1.1v
> NB 1.8v voltage = 1.8v
> CPU VDDA= 2.6v
> 
> LLC set to Very High (75%)
> CPU current capability at 140%
> CPU/NB current capability at 130%
> CPU phase control= optimised
> VRM frequency = 400KHz
> 
> 
> 
> These voltages are almost spot on what my 8350 takes to run 4822MHz Prime95 stable.
> Even the CPU/NB is 1.356v in bios. It can do IBT AVX @ 1.488v but we all know how P95 can be.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things differ, I run
> CPU current capability - 130%
> CPU phase control - Extreme
> VRM fixed frequency - 530
> 
> Might pay to try more fine tuning, it did for mine.
> I found subtle differences between high 4700 and 4800MHz where digi+ settings made all the difference.
Click to expand...

As far as I know the M5A99FX can only do 400KHz on the VRM's. I wasn't sure about the Extreme setting either. I am trying to save as much heat buildup as I can. So I thought optimised might help keep things a little cooler compared to extreme.


----------



## glenquagmire

is there anything i need to do to my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 first before I begin to OC my CPU? I am new to this....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> is there anything i need to do to my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 first before I begin to OC my CPU? I am new to this....


make sure you have fan/cooling on VRMS.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> make sure you have fan/cooling on VRMS.


Here is my board....
http://www.techpowerup.com/186972/gigabyte-rolls-out-990fxa-ud3-rev-4.html


----------



## Durquavian

yeah you just need a fan on that heat sink next to the CPU. Well for some higher OCs.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1338045
> 
> is it normal to have such bad fps in firestrike? I know its not top of the line card or anything but you would think Id be getting better fps it was horrid.
> 
> Also card reached 76 degrees and the fans sounded like jet planes (user defined set to 100% fan speed at 75 degrees but the sound got bad after 50%). Sounds abnormal isnt twin frozr 4 supposed to keep under 65 at stock settings? and like 17dba under load? Especially at stock?


You are not that far off my Devil - Firestrike does tax a system.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I started playing the BF4 Beta and I gotta say... HOLY MOLEY!


This game goes HAM on my CPU like nothing I have ever seen before. Between 70-85% usage!


----------



## Deadboy90

I have recently been getting this error screen when I start up games, its not crippling but it is irritating, is there any way to stop making it come up? "Windows has detected that your computer is running slowly. Would you like to change color scheme to improve performance?"


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I have recently been getting this error screen when I start up games, its not crippling but it is irritating, is there any way to stop making it come up? "Windows has detected that your computer is running slowly. Would you like to change color scheme to improve performance?"


Virtual memory. Theres an option somewhere in the control panel(correct me if im wrong) that allows you to assign a certain amount of HDD space to become virtual memory. Try doing that


----------



## ginger_nuts

Have you tried re running your windows experience?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You are not that far off my Devil - Firestrike does tax a system.


Mine here with dual 7770s @ 1130/1450 (lowest clocks ever run and this is the only program that forces em that low. Everything else at 1150/1450 min.)

And Hwinfo was obviously not for that run.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> yeah you just need a fan on that heat sink next to the CPU. Well for some higher OCs.


directly on it or just blowing torwards it? like a panel fans?

what temps do i need to stay under?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> directly on it or just blowing torwards it? like a panel fans?
> 
> what temps do i need to stay under?


either work fine. Mine is a 80/or/100mm CPU fan on 12v so it is moving some air. It sits on my XFX 7770 and held in place by the weight of my H55 rad tubes. Others tape em up to the heat sink. Many ways, none necessarily better than the other just helps a lot. My board seems to lack temps for a lot of components but if you have a fan on em I doubt temps will be an issue at all.


----------



## glenquagmire

so now i am updating my board bios, what do i start adjusting for OC? Where do I start adjusting at? (BIOS, in Windows, etc???)


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> so now i am updating my board bios, what do i start adjusting for OC? Where do I start adjusting at? (BIOS, in Windows, etc???)


This guy has an excellent guide (like awesome is more like it, very thorough and easy to follow steps) : AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard


----------



## ashton4life

Hi everyone,

For the FX-8350, does any one know for sure if we still need to run the two patches that came out from Microsoft for the Bulldozer chip? I don't see any definite answers online. Were they already added through windows update? One is the Scheduler patch and the other the Parking/Un-parking of cores patches from long ago.


----------



## glenquagmire

I just bought 4 cougar cf-v14hb 140mm for my case. I had 3 fractal design 140mm silent series as exhaust and 2 push 120mm xspc fans on a 240 rad in the front. Now I will have a 80mm 240 rad in push pull on gentle typhoon ap15 for the front and one 140mm cougar on side panel as intake towards the gpu cards. Then have 3 exhaust cougar 140mm fans at the top. Hopefully that helps with the air flow.

Do you like the cougar cf-v14hb fans? 20% off so got them for 50 bucks. They apparently do 4.5 cfm better than the fans I have and do 200 rpm more and are 1 db difference. Hopefully that's a noticeable improvement.


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I just bought 4 cougar cf-v14hb 140mm for my case. I had 3 fractal design 140mm silent series as exhaust and 2 push 120mm xspc fans on a 240 rad in the front. Now I will have a 80mm 240 rad in push pull on gentle typhoon ap15 for the front and one 140mm cougar on side panel as intake towards the gpu cards. Then have 3 exhaust cougar 140mm fans at the top. Hopefully that helps with the air flow.
> 
> Do you like the cougar cf-v14hb fans? 20% off so got them for 50 bucks. They apparently do 4.5 cfm better than the fans I have and do 200 rpm more and are 1 db difference. Hopefully that's a noticeable improvement.


Good air flow what ever way possible. I don't know those brands. I've been using Noctua fans for a few years now for my 120mm fans. The key is how you place them and the speed they run. CFM is important based on where they are installed. Hey you and me have just about the same system. I am looking forward to you clocking/temp numbers and throw in a 3dmark 11 score also. Good luck!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> This guy has an excellent guide (like awesome is more like it, very thorough and easy to follow steps) : AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard


Can this in theory be applied to Gigabyte boards?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Can this in theory be applied to Gigabyte boards?


alot of it can. theres alot of other settings giga boards dont have though. But you can get a good idea of what your doing with that guide.


----------



## hurricane28

I think this is an good link on how to overclock @gigabyte boards:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming

Good luck


----------



## glenquagmire

Is 4.5 cfm a big difference per fan for case cooling? Fractal Design 66.0 and cougar 70.5.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> For the FX-8350, does any one know for sure if we still need to run the two patches that came out from Microsoft for the Bulldozer chip? I don't see any definite answers online. Were they already added through windows update? One is the Scheduler patch and the other the Parking/Un-parking of cores patches from long ago.


i have been told they have been put into windows update
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Is 4.5 cfm a big difference per fan for case cooling? Fractal Design 66.0 and cougar 70.5.


no they are not but that does not say everything, what is their static pressure


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Ill counter that and say the 840 evo is a much better choice


Actually the EVO is not a better choice unless all you care about is saving money. The 840 pro has an MLC nand and the 840 and EVO have a TLC nand, the MCL is faster and lasts longer. That's why the EVO and regular 840 are cheaper to produce and hence less expensive to buy.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Actually the EVO is not a better choice unless all you care about is saving money. The 840 pro has an MLC nand and the 840 and EVO have a TLC nand, the MCL is faster and lasts longer. That's why the EVO and regular 840 are cheaper to produce and hence less expensive to buy.


Actually one website ran a test. (I cant remember which one but it was in the news section a few months ago) They spent weeks loading up and unloading a Samsung 840 (TLC nand) SSD and after simulating over 10 years of hard usage the drive was still going strong with little loss of speed. Made me feel alot better about getting a regular 840.


----------



## glenquagmire

I have the fractal design silent series r2 140mm and was considering the cougar cf-v14hb. will there be a nice difference in air flow? I didn't plan on using these on a radiator.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Actually one website ran a test. (I cant remember which one but it was in the news section a few months ago) They spent weeks loading up and unloading a Samsung 840 (TLC nand) SSD and after simulating over 10 years of hard usage the drive was still going strong with little loss of speed. Made me feel alot better about getting a regular 840.


You are right there, the TLC is expected lifespan is 19 yrs. But the MLC nand is 60 years. Mostly I was refering to performance, the 840 pro is as good as it get's. The 840 and 840 EVO are good SSD's just a more budget oriented SSD.


----------



## Nick2d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I have the fractal design silent series r2 140mm and was considering the cougar cf-v14hb. will there be a nice difference in air flow? I didn't plan on using these on a radiator.


If your R2 fans are rear exhaust, top or side panel I doubt you'll notice any difference. Now on a rad or in-take through the front with filter and door closed, well there's a decent difference.

For me.. The main draw with the cougars is retaining low noise, slightly improved cfm, and significantly better static pressure compared to the Fractal R2 fans.


----------



## Mega Man

ITS HERE !~~~

ill post some pics soon

got my hands on a
1229PGN Reveiwers chip ( you know the CHERRY picked ones? )

HAHA

also will be making a new rig with it ( wifeys !~ ) got everything needed in hand but a res which will be frozenq custom color one.... as soon as i decide which one i want !~

her rig will consist of this chip, atm 2x7770 (cfx) CVFz watercooled vrms 16gb 2400 ram ...... gonna be EPIC !~ when i get my new quad fire 290s my 7970s will be going in to her rig, may make hers trifire and use the last 7970 in my htpc

my htpc atm is FX6100 +saberkitty r2.0.... may turn into a a10 6800k .... not sure yet.

atm 7770 as i said above may get a 7970 incase i want to play on my 60" in 1080p samsung miracle ram
probably will be cooled with a h220/h320 :O

ether way both rigs will be EPICoverkill

gonna LOVE IT !~


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I have the fractal design silent series r2 140mm and was considering the cougar cf-v14hb. will there be a nice difference in air flow? I didn't plan on using these on a radiator.


The Cougars for the radiator for sure! Run at max always because there a bit slow rpm.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> The Cougars for the radiator for sure! Run at max always because there a bit slow rpm.


I got Gentle Typhoon AP-15 for the rad in push pull and the 4 COUGARS for the case.


----------



## STRATUSRT02

www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007

Those Cougars are 70.5 CFM / 119.8 CMH or 55.5 CFM / 94.3 CMH (w/ adapter).

I love mine there a extremely well designed fan, these are the 120mm ones. I'm using 4 on this rad and 4 CF-V12HB in the one in top.

Haven't had a problem with any of them (knock on wood) and you can get them on sale at the egg, for 9.99 free ship for these ones.
http:


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ITS HERE !~~~
> 
> ill post some pics soon
> 
> got my hands on a
> 1229PGN Reveiwers chip ( you know the CHERRY picked ones? )
> 
> HAHA
> 
> also will be making a new rig with it ( wifeys !~ ) got everything needed in hand but a res which will be frozenq custom color one.... as soon as i decide which one i want !~
> 
> her rig will consist of this chip, atm 2x7770 (cfx) CVFz watercooled vrms 16gb 2400 ram ...... gonna be EPIC !~ when i get my new quad fire 290s my 7970s will be going in to her rig, may make hers trifire and use the last 7970 in my htpc
> 
> my htpc atm is FX6100 +saberkitty r2.0.... may turn into a a10 6800k .... not sure yet.
> 
> atm 7770 as i said above may get a 7970 incase i want to play on my 60" in 1080p samsung miracle ram
> probably will be cooled with a h220/h320 :O
> 
> ether way both rigs will be EPICoverkill
> 
> gonna LOVE IT !~


Spoiled wife, does she play bf3 on ultrta high settings or?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Spoiled wife, does she play bf3 on ultrta high settings or?


you are going to hate me.... sometimes she plays candy crush..... sometimes chinese wow.... ( very rarely ) ....... nothing too gpu intensive

nothing her ( or one of the ) 7770s couldnt handle ....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Spoiled wife, does she play bf3 on ultrta high settings or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are going to hate me.... sometimes she plays candy crush..... sometimes chinese wow.... ( very rarely ) ....... nothing too gpu intensive
> 
> nothing her ( or one of the ) 7770s couldnt handle ....
Click to expand...

WHA!!!







Ok so maybe we can say organize a trade! My 8320 for that. Price difference and shipping!







Only kidding. You lucky son of a gun!







Have fun I wanna see some results!


----------



## KyadCK

Sigh... I love Piledriver sometimes.









Me: "OK Rig, I've been running Tri-Fire for a while now. I kinda wanna put HT over 2600."

Rig: "Alright, what ya thinkin?"

Me: "FSB to 300, drop CPU, NB, RAM and HT Miltis to 16, 8, 5.33 and 10 respectively. Raise HT volts from 1.2v to 1.3v."

Rig: "Done. What games you wanna play?"

http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t

I'll be playing with the OC a bit more, tweaking some stuff, making sure it's stable. But for now I can play Minecraft and watch YouTube no problem. Painless overclocking FTW.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Spoiled wife, does she play bf3 on ultrta high settings or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are going to hate me.... sometimes she plays candy crush..... sometimes chinese wow.... ( very rarely ) ....... nothing too gpu intensive
> 
> nothing her ( or one of the ) 7770s couldnt handle ....
Click to expand...

yeah where did you get one of those at?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh... I love Piledriver sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: "OK Rig, I've been running Tri-Fire for a while now. I kinda wanna put HT over 2600."
> 
> Rig: "Alright, what ya thinkin?"
> 
> Me: "FSB to 300, drop CPU, NB, RAM and HT Miltis to 16, 8, 5.33 and 10 respectively. Raise HT volts from 1.2v to 1.3v."
> 
> Rig: "Done. What games you wanna play?"
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> 
> I'll be playing with the OC a bit more, tweaking some stuff, making sure it's stable. But for now I can play Minecraft and watch YouTube no problem. Painless overclocking FTW.


Well minecraft and youtube, thats all one needs.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh... I love Piledriver sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: "OK Rig, I've been running Tri-Fire for a while now. I kinda wanna put HT over 2600."
> 
> Rig: "Alright, what ya thinkin?"
> 
> Me: "FSB to 300, drop CPU, NB, RAM and HT Miltis to 16, 8, 5.33 and 10 respectively. Raise HT volts from 1.2v to 1.3v."
> 
> Rig: "Done. What games you wanna play?"
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> 
> I'll be playing with the OC a bit more, tweaking some stuff, making sure it's stable. But for now I can play Minecraft and watch YouTube no problem. Painless overclocking FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well minecraft and youtube, thats all one needs.
Click to expand...

True. But, I just spent some time playing BF4, and this time I benchmarked it. Much data incoming!

Oh, and no crashes or artifacts in-game, I'll take that as my system wondering why I doubted it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh... I love Piledriver sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me: "OK Rig, I've been running Tri-Fire for a while now. I kinda wanna put HT over 2600."
> 
> Rig: "Alright, what ya thinkin?"
> 
> Me: "FSB to 300, drop CPU, NB, RAM and HT Miltis to 16, 8, 5.33 and 10 respectively. Raise HT volts from 1.2v to 1.3v."
> 
> Rig: "Done. What games you wanna play?"
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> 
> I'll be playing with the OC a bit more, tweaking some stuff, making sure it's stable. But for now I can play Minecraft and watch YouTube no problem. Painless overclocking FTW.


So did you need a lower voltage for the high Base clock versus a high multi overclock. Also I would love to see some of your other setting cause I would love to have my 8320 needing that little volts for 4.8!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So did you need a lower voltage for the high Base clock versus a high multi overclock. Also I would love to see some of your other setting cause I would love to have my 8320 needing that little volts for 4.8!


Don't forget LLC.


----------



## Alastair

Also sorry for the double post. Do you see an improvement with a much higher HT speed?


----------



## Alastair

Suited and booted at 4.8GHz @ 1.475v LLC ultra high. Stable enough for browsing and basic windows tasks. Will have to load up Crysis 3 multiplayer to check gaming stability.
I'll Try going down to 1.45 now now.



Used AI suite in windows to go down to 1.45v. All still seems ok. Lets see some gaming goodness!


I will report back in a few hours for gaming stability!


----------



## Alastair

Alright a little more tweaking has been done. Now I set my RAM to 2400MHz and NB to 2700. RAM is quite stubborn wanting 1.8v and slightly looser timings to run 2400. I was expecting more from my 2133 kit.


----------



## HALOwner97

http://valid.canardpc.com/v7kcm3
Had a little spare time today, let's see how far we can go >


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yeah where did you get one of those at?


a friend


----------



## Durvelle27

Can anybody beat this at same clocks


----------



## Alastair

OK well 1.5v FOR 4.8 with 300 bclk Is stable under gaming load.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Newegg! LOL waiting on my parts







CFV-Z and 8350 on zeeee waaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## soulwrath

ahhha gratz wish i had a CFV-Z


----------



## soulwrath

Wait what are you plannign to do with your 2600k? :O i kind of want it... coudl oc the monkey out of it


----------



## miklkit

In another thread it was mentioned that IBT results of less than +3 are unstable. I have been getting results of -1 for some time along with IBT saying it is stable.

So last night I went looking for +3.

One click up on the vcore and I found the sweet spot. This thing has never run this good. It looks like it was slightly undervolted.


Then I continued raising the volts and did get that +3. I also got more heat and less stability with IBT stopping after just 2-3 runs. Thinking it might be in a transition stage I kept upping the vcore volts until it was over 1.6v in the bios, but it never stabilized.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Wait what are you plannign to do with your 2600k? :O i kind of want it... coudl oc the monkey out of it


Turning the old rig in to a media pc for my main room







I've had it up to 5.2ghz before for some benchmarking but have always just left it at 4.8ghz since then for gaming and such. They really are good cpu's.

I just get bored and finally decided to push the red team a while


----------



## glenquagmire

Ok, well after thought, I decided to get the Crosshair V Formula-Z MOBO and sell my 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0. I just sold my fans to get the matching Corsair AF 140 silent for the case and the Corsair SP 120 Performance for the radiator.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'm in the process of getting all the parts for my first watercooling loop...and I decided it's just a waste to use all those nice parts on a 4170!

...so I bought an 8350









For getting a bunch of water parts cheap, this build is getting expensive quick.


----------



## James296

Finally found a good guide for my CFV-z, althrough basic, it gets the job done.

soo now comes the fun really OC my 8320 (and finally putting my thermaltake Extreme 2.0 to work), good thing I have a spare laptop to keep me entertained through the burn tests









Edit: currently at 4.2ghz at 1.5v hitting temps between 59 and borderline 63 (depending on fan profile)...next step bump down the volts & bump up the speed and see what happens









Edit 2: hit my target goal of 4.4ghz, now just working getting those volts down from the current 1.48


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In another thread it was mentioned that IBT results of less than +3 are unstable. I have been getting results of -1 for some time along with IBT saying it is stable.
> 
> So last night I went looking for +3.
> 
> One click up on the vcore and I found the sweet spot. This thing has never run this good. It looks like it was slightly undervolted.
> 
> 
> Then I continued raising the volts and did get that +3. I also got more heat and less stability with IBT stopping after just 2-3 runs. Thinking it might be in a transition stage I kept upping the vcore volts until it was over 1.6v in the bios, but it never stabilized.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Maybe your ram is not 100% stable? Or you may have an LLC problem my board seemed fine on normal with little droop but then would randomly droop further and lose stability. Also when i was on the highest setting it worked the exact same as it does on high but was much more jolty and also became unstable over time. Seems like u should be around 1.5ish to be stable something else must be wrong, does p95 run fine?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In another thread it was mentioned that IBT results of less than +3 are unstable. I have been getting results of -1 for some time along with IBT saying it is stable.
> 
> So last night I went looking for +3.
> 
> One click up on the vcore and I found the sweet spot. This thing has never run this good. It looks like it was slightly undervolted.
> 
> 
> Then I continued raising the volts and did get that +3. I also got more heat and less stability with IBT stopping after just 2-3 runs. Thinking it might be in a transition stage I kept upping the vcore volts until it was over 1.6v in the bios, but it never stabilized.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


your OC isn't stable yet if you are getting negative results.

Step One: turn off all the power saving options while stress testing, Could lead to wonky results or false negatives or positives.

Step two: Find your VID, and lower your overclock to close to 4ghz for testing purposes(just lower your multi, nothing else), and lower your Vcore to one notch above your VID ( will explain after step three)

Step three: Run IBT @ very high (faster then running max, only reason to step down at this point)

If it fails or gets negative results (a pass IMHO is anything above +2) reboot and give the vcore another notch up. At this point you can repeat the Vcore notch one more time and if it fails again i would start looking into other settings.(need bios Screen shots to help with that). The reason for all of this is, you are at the upper limits of what your chip should be able to do with around 1.40v give or take after LLC. Most Pile drivers can manage 4.5-4.7 near stock voltage.

You are getting into the clock range that you will start to need to give you VDDA or CPUVDDA a little more voltage (stock on my board is 2.5v, i've bumped it up to 2.6v for anything above 4.5ghz)

Once you've found your 4ghz sweet spot, now you are ready for Step Four.

Step Four: Back up the mountain again
-Start increasing your multi by whatever factor you are comfortable with. (for example I go up two notches between every stress test until i get to 4.5, then i start testing after every notch to the multi.)
-by the time you get back over 4.5 you shouldn't have much more then 1.4v on the Vcore IF that. (mine run 4.5 @ 1.37v in bios)

you are now nearing the voltage wall. how sever the voltage wall really depends on your VID over 1.35 and i'd say you've got a bit of a voltage wall to deal with.

Most 8350's don't really need any serious voltage bumps until they break the 4.8 barrier.



good luck!

On an utterly unrelated note, Does anyone know what the fastest AMD gpu you can Hybrid crossfire with a A10 6800k ? best i've seen is a 7750.. anything better work? or should i tell my bro to wait til the SR apu which theoretically should have a better gpu on die that can potentially crossfire with maybe a 7800 series?? hmmm???


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In another thread it was mentioned that IBT results of less than +3 are unstable. I have been getting results of -1 for some time along with IBT saying it is stable.
> 
> So last night I went looking for +3.
> 
> One click up on the vcore and I found the sweet spot. This thing has never run this good. It looks like it was slightly undervolted.
> 
> 
> Then I continued raising the volts and did get that +3. I also got more heat and less stability with IBT stopping after just 2-3 runs. Thinking it might be in a transition stage I kept upping the vcore volts until it was over 1.6v in the bios, but it never stabilized.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


]
APM off for cpu and for ram? You may try it again without CNQ enabled to see if that helps. The ram seems to be overvolted, underclocked and is at recommended timings so that shouldn't be where the problem lays ( might try 2t command rate however).
You are pretty near the limit of your cpu cooling , that's where stability troubles can start.
A little bit of a long shot, but my GD-80 will pass stability tests at ht speeds of 2200 , that it wont pass at 2600, you may drop your ht link multi to 11 and try that also.
The GD-80 runs low cpu/nb and ht voltages at default, but tbh, the only voltage I need to boost is V-core to get some good OC's.
I would be interested to see what you get for a Maxxmem 1.99 score at the settings you have in the picture - have you ever ran that program?
Good luck


----------



## dmfree88

you must have a pretty good chip flail. I have to be at the same vcore to get 4.5ghz stable. Stock voltage only works up to 4.2ghz i have to bump up one notch at 4.3.. 4.7-4.8ghz has to be at 1.5vish to get positive ibt avx results (AND pass freeze test) and run p95 without errors.

Maybe its cause your mobo is so much better or you have taken other steps to become stable (changing cpuvdda/vdda which my board doesn't have an option for that im aware of). I am not sure but stock voltages are NOT stable even at 4.3ghz for me (i can boot stock voltages up to 4.5ghz atleast but needs much more to be stable) currently im at 1.44v at 4.5ghz for 100% stable

heres what 4.7 required for me, set to 1.48 LLC set to high vboosts up to 1.52, I tried one step down and got neg results:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you must have a pretty good chip flail. I have to be at the same vcore to get 4.5ghz stable. Stock voltage only works up to 4.2ghz i have to bump up one notch at 4.3.. 4.7-4.8ghz has to be at 1.5vish to get positive ibt avx results (AND pass freeze test) and run p95 without errors.
> 
> Maybe its cause your mobo is so much better or you have taken other steps to become stable (changing cpuvdda/vdda which my board doesn't have an option for that im aware of). I am not sure but stock voltages are NOT stable even at 4.3ghz for me (i can boot stock voltages up to 4.5ghz atleast but needs much more to be stable) currently im at 1.44v at 4.5ghz for 100% stable
> 
> heres what 4.7 required for me, set to 1.48 vboosts up to 1.522, I tried one step down and got neg results:


add another 60mhz to the core clock and things get ugly.. 1.524v for 4.8ghz *palmface*


----------



## soulwrath

I have 4.7 sitting at 1.475v and hits 1.495v at vboost


----------



## dmfree88

nice you got good llc! mine is either super droop or +.04 vboost. Also i cant set mine to 1.475 either







otherwise i MIGHT be stable at same vcore if i could


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i'm doing an experiment.

i've turn of two cores, so i'm running @ 4.65 with 6cores once i find the lowest stable voltage i'm gunna push it to see if i can get past 5ghz on 6 cores for 24/7 (doubtful, by i'm gunna try)

reason doing this, is i remember someone mentioning that they got better single core performance by turning off cores, this was ages ago or i'd quote the post.. but i'm bored lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Can anybody beat this at same clocks


Ok so here are some optimized (RAM and NB OC'ed as well) 4.8GHz runs. Ill push for a 5'er later. Maybe tomorrow.

CPU: 4.8GHz (300*16)
RAM: 2400MHz 11-11-12-27 1T
NB: 2700Mhz

Cinebench R11.5


Cinebench R15:


PS: 5GHz @ 1.5v. Now I am loving that! Well done!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'm doing an experiment.
> 
> i've turn of two cores, so i'm running @ 4.65 with 6cores once i find the lowest stable voltage i'm gunna push it to see if i can get past 5ghz on 6 cores for 24/7 (doubtful, by i'm gunna try)
> 
> reason doing this, is i remember someone mentioning that they got better single core performance by turning off cores, this was ages ago or i'd quote the post.. but i'm bored lol


I think that applied to turn off 1 core per module.

Just removing a module will not improve single core unless you are able to the boost the clock speed


----------



## dmfree88

yeah he was disabling the virtual core vs disabling 1 physical 1 virtual. This still may decrease temps though atleast a little bit.

you are now running an fx-6350 lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah he was disabling the virtual core vs disabling 1 physical 1 virtual. This still may decrease temps though atleast a little bit.


virtual cores only apply to intel hyperthreading..amd cores are still full cores


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'm doing an experiment.
> 
> i've turn of two cores, so i'm running @ 4.65 with 6cores once i find the lowest stable voltage i'm gunna push it to see if i can get past 5ghz on 6 cores for 24/7 (doubtful, by i'm gunna try)
> 
> reason doing this, is i remember someone mentioning that they got better single core performance by turning off cores, this was ages ago or i'd quote the post.. but i'm bored lol


The times that I have tried that, the remaining cores that are doing the work get really warm, just my experience.
KyadKC is right, BF4 likes all 8 cores...lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The times that I have tried that, the remaining cores that are doing the work get really warm, just my experience.
> KyadKC is right, BF4 likes all 8 cores...lol


why wouldnt haha... 6 months from now we will be searching for what doesnt


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so here are some optimized (RAM and NB OC'ed as well) 4.8GHz runs. Ill push for a 5'er later. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> CPU: 4.8GHz (300*16)
> RAM: 2400MHz 11-11-12-27 1T
> NB: 2700Mhz
> 
> Cinebench R11.5
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15:
> 
> 
> PS: 5GHz @ 1.5v. Now I am loving that !


Not bad


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> virtual cores only apply to intel hyperthreading..amd cores are still full cores


didn't know that i just saw on some program that it told me i was running 4 physical 4 virtual so i guess i just assumed it was right. thanks for the correction


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think that applied to turn off 1 core per module.
> 
> Just removing a module will not improve single core unless you are able to the boost the clock speed


I'm trying to see if disabling modules has any effect on the thermals, it seems i'm requiring less voltage for the same clocks (seems, still testing no flaming)

I wish my bios would let me disable independent cores. i can only shut off cores 3-8 in two core modules.

which is a bit of a piss of because it seems i've got 4 killer cores each paired with a short bus core buddy...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> why wouldnt haha... 6 months from now we will be searching for what doesnt


Wonder how the 4670K quads are doin?








I had a chance to buy a 3770K new for about $200 out of pocket, so I picked one up - should be fun to play with . Plan on coupling it with an EVGA Z68 FTW i have laying around , just have to find the time to put the rig together.


----------



## dmfree88

strangely enough when i set to manual cores in bios and enable all cores i see a 10 degree spike in delta temps. I dont know why but setting back to auto all cores are enabled and 10 degrees cooler. I am always worried to mess with that in bios after that happened


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> strangely enough when i set to manual cores in bios and enable all cores i see a 10 degree spike in delta temps. I dont know why but setting back to auto all cores are enabled and 10 degrees cooler. I am always worried to mess with that in bios after that happened


my geuss would be apm or cnq got turned off when you did that


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so here are some optimized (RAM and NB OC'ed as well) 4.8GHz runs. Ill push for a 5'er later. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> CPU: 4.8GHz (300*16)
> RAM: 2400MHz 11-11-12-27 1T
> NB: 2700Mhz
> 
> Cinebench R11.5
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15:
> 
> 
> PS: 5GHz @ 1.5v. Now I am loving that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad
Click to expand...

Forgot to say. In the R11.5 screenshot there is a score above my 4.8 run that states 4.5GHz. That's an un-optimized 5GHz run. I think RAM was at 2200MHz+- and NB was at 2500 or so.

There is also an un-optimized 5GHz in the R15 shot as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wonder how the 4670K quads are doin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chance to buy a 3770K new for about $200 out of pocket, so I picked one up - should be fun to play with . Plan on coupling it with an EVGA Z68 FTW i have laying around , just have to find the time to put the rig together.


to answer

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404574/steamroller/910#post_20940151


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> my geuss would be apm or cnq got turned off when you did that


cnq disabled so is turbocore which i have no apm setting but i thought disabling turbo core automatically disabled apm if i remember correctly? its been awhile ill check my bios later, working at the moment.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are going to hate me.... sometimes she plays candy crush..... sometimes chinese wow.... ( very rarely ) ....... nothing too gpu intensive
> 
> nothing her ( or one of the ) 7770s couldnt handle ....


Yea cuz when I get a Ferrari my first thought is "right I'm only gonna use his to pick up groceries."


----------



## KyadCK

Pretty much a direct copy/paste of the BF4 Benchmark thread:

Ok... So. Benchmarked it. Full 64-man server, Shanghai Conquest.


Spoiler: Full Spec List



8230 @ 4.8Ghz (300x16)
Northbridge @ 2400Mhz
HyperTransport @ 3000Mhz

4x8GB 1600 8-9-8-21 1T

7990 @ 1000/1500
7970 @ 1000/1500
Driver: 13.10 Beta 2

3x U2212HM 1920x1080
Total Res: 3516x1920

Settings:
- Mode: Fullscreen
- Res: 3516x1920
- Res Scale: 100%
- Graphics Quality: Ultra
- Texture Quality: Ultra
- Texture Filtering: Ultra
- Lighting Quality: Ultra
- Effects Quality: Ultra
- Post Process Quality: Ultra
- Mesh Quality: Ultra
- Terrain Quality: Ultra
- Terrain Decoration: Ultra
- AntiAliasing Defered: 4x MSAA
- AntiAliasing Post: High
- Ambient Occlusion: HBAO



http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t



Usage:



FPS:


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty much a direct copy/paste of the BF4 Benchmark thread:
> 
> Ok... So. Benchmarked it. Full 64-man server, Shanghai Conquest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Full Spec List
> 
> 
> 
> 8230 @ 4.8Ghz (300x16)
> Northbridge @ 2400Mhz
> HyperTransport @ 3000Mhz
> 
> 4x8GB 1600 8-9-8-21 1T
> 
> 7990 @ 1000/1500
> 7970 @ 1000/1500
> Driver: 13.10 Beta 2
> 
> 3x U2212HM 1920x1080
> Total Res: 3516x1920
> 
> Settings:
> - Mode: Fullscreen
> - Res: 3516x1920
> - Res Scale: 100%
> - Graphics Quality: Ultra
> - Texture Quality: Ultra
> - Texture Filtering: Ultra
> - Lighting Quality: Ultra
> - Effects Quality: Ultra
> - Post Process Quality: Ultra
> - Mesh Quality: Ultra
> - Terrain Quality: Ultra
> - Terrain Decoration: Ultra
> - AntiAliasing Defered: 4x MSAA
> - AntiAliasing Post: High
> - Ambient Occlusion: HBAO
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> 
> 
> 
> Usage:
> 
> 
> 
> FPS:


I'm surprised you got Eyefinity to work, I couldn't.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pretty much a direct copy/paste of the BF4 Benchmark thread:
> 
> Ok... So. Benchmarked it. Full 64-man server, Shanghai Conquest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Full Spec List
> 
> 
> 
> 8230 @ 4.8Ghz (300x16)
> Northbridge @ 2400Mhz
> HyperTransport @ 3000Mhz
> 
> 4x8GB 1600 8-9-8-21 1T
> 
> 7990 @ 1000/1500
> 7970 @ 1000/1500
> Driver: 13.10 Beta 2
> 
> 3x U2212HM 1920x1080
> Total Res: 3516x1920
> 
> Settings:
> - Mode: Fullscreen
> - Res: 3516x1920
> - Res Scale: 100%
> - Graphics Quality: Ultra
> - Texture Quality: Ultra
> - Texture Filtering: Ultra
> - Lighting Quality: Ultra
> - Effects Quality: Ultra
> - Post Process Quality: Ultra
> - Mesh Quality: Ultra
> - Terrain Quality: Ultra
> - Terrain Decoration: Ultra
> - AntiAliasing Defered: 4x MSAA
> - AntiAliasing Post: High
> - Ambient Occlusion: HBAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i2nc4t
> 
> 
> 
> Usage:
> 
> 
> 
> FPS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you got Eyefinity to work, I couldn't.
Click to expand...

6850s have 1GB of VRAM. Just loading the game in eyefinity uses 1.5GB at minimum.


----------



## process

Been running eyefinity 5760x1080 with bf4 here..
or surprised cause crossfire & eyefinity?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so here are some optimized (RAM and NB OC'ed as well) 4.8GHz runs. Ill push for a 5'er later. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> CPU: 4.8GHz (300*16)
> RAM: 2400MHz 11-11-12-27 1T
> NB: 2700Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R11.5
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: 5GHz @ 1.5v. Now I am loving that! Well done!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*


Wow how in the world. You almost scorer the same as my 8350 @5GHz


----------



## miklkit

This is not going well.....

What is: LLC. VDDA, APM?

Here are the bios settings I am happy with.




I reset most everything to auto and stock clocks and IBT is not stable, with it starting at 3 and then jumping to 5-8 and stopping.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Wow how in the world. You almost scorer the same as my 8350 @5GHz


LOL - it's a trick. Naw actually when I change the CPU clocks in AI suite it doesn't show up in CB. These were at 4.9.







I was wondering if anyone would even notice.

Edit: I was wrong, they were at 4.8 20 x multi and 240 fsb.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> LOL - it's a trick. Naw actually when I change the CPU clocks in AI suite it doesn't show up in CB. These were at 4.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone would even notice.


Oh I see


----------



## soulwrath

LLC = Load Line Calibration, its to hlep with VDROOP = which is the drop in voltage while idle ->stressed
You have to run some tests and see if it reaches set Voltages while stressed. You can have some vboost but not too high mind you

VDDA - leave it on lowest voltage should be around 2.55 etc.

also is this bios or is this a software? this seems to be a software from my eyes..?


----------



## soulwrath

@Devildog your CINE score is still high whatabout on the C15 o.o for the 4.72 ghz ofc


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> @Devildog your CINE score is still high whatabout on the C15 o.o for the 4.72 ghz ofc


That is also 4.8


----------



## soulwrath

oooh 4.8 damn... immah have to wait for new TIM before i attempt to go to 4.8 zZzz 1.475v for 4.7GHZ with a LLC @ 75% is a pain


----------



## dmfree88

thats his bios. msi has a click bios. kinda nice but doesnt come with llc on alot of boards.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> oooh 4.8 damn... immah have to wait for new TIM before i attempt to go to 4.8 zZzz 1.475v for 4.7GHZ with a LLC @ 75% is a pain


I can run 4.8 at 1.475 all day just not running ATX IBT or Prime95. At 1.5 or higher volts it get's too hot under prime but stays stable. I still run everyday at 4.7/1.44.

P. S. By too hot I mean after a while it creeps up to 62c + and I don't like going past that. It's not mega hot.


----------



## James296

Finally found the sweet spot my 8320 likes...

4.4ghz at 1.468v,

could go higher but then it becomes a temp problem since they're peaking at 62C then stabilizes at 61C (I know of one way to lower those temps but I need a new case first....extreme 2.0 doesn't quite fit in my CM Storm enforcer without a little bit of makeshift modding







)


----------



## Alastair

Ok so here are some runs.

Speeds are:
CPU: 5GHz (303*16.5)
RAM: 2424MHz 11-11-12-27 1T
NB: 2727MHz

Cinebench R15


Cinebench R11.5


I would also know how you are doing those scores at 4.7GHz?









Also anyone know a good IMC/RAM stressing program besides a blend P95? I have a feeling my RAM or IMC is falling over at this OC and might need a little more juice. But I don't want to resort to hours of Prime just to find out.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thats his bios. msi has a click bios. kinda nice but doesnt come with llc on alot of boards.


Yeah no LLC on the MSI boards is a REAL pain in the ASS! I had the GD-65 and that started falling over at about 4.5GHz. Going for this ASUS board was the best thing I did.

That being said the GD-65 was great with my Phenom. I got that to 4.25GHz. But now I wonder if I might be pushing 4.5GHz on my Phenom in this board if it still worked.


----------



## Devildog83

Nice scores Alastair, the scores are at 4.8+ Ghz they just don't show up in CB that way when I overclock from AI suite. I do it that way to avoid having to reset because I don't have a laptop available right now to use ROG connect. I hate restarting.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice scores Alastair, the scores are at 4.8+ Ghz they just don't show up in CB that way when I overclock from AI suite. I do it that way to avoid having to reset because I don't have a laptop available right now to use ROG connect. I hate restarting.


don't like restart? you don't have SSD? i mean when i am restarting i'm back seconds


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah no LLC on the MSI boards is a REAL pain in the ASS! I had the GD-65 and that started falling over at about 4.5GHz. Going for this ASUS board was the best thing I did.
> 
> That being said the GD-65 was great with my Phenom. I got that to 4.25GHz. But now I wonder if I might be pushing 4.5GHz on my Phenom in this board if it still worked.


I have a Phenom II Quad core in the Wife's rig with an Asus M5a 99x Evo board. I would try to see how it overclocks but I am not sure I have the cooling for it. It's a Zalman CNPS5 92mm air cooler.


----------



## IIFlexxy

HI There,

Thanks for reply, I Run MWmonitor now (Different version to you) my socket temperature is always slightly lower, and the 68 in prime is very extreme as no game takes it over 50 Degree's. I will post a picture of my stats and temp's too see what you think.

Thanks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> don't like restart? you don't have SSD? i mean when i am restarting i'm back seconds


I have an SSD but I think AI suite is causing it to restart slow and I would have to reinstall windows without it to get it to load in seconds again. It takes about 1.5 minutes or more now. My SSD is also about 80% loaded and it slows down the loading time. I am getting an 840 pro soon and will deal with the issue's then.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have an SSD but I think AI suite is causing it to restart slow and I would have to reinstall windows without it to get it to load in seconds again. It takes about 1.5 minutes or more now. My SSD is also about 80% loaded and it slows down the loading time. I am getting an 840 pro soon and will deal with the issue's then.


You can disable AI Suite to start with Windows, so you can start it manualy. That what i do


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> You can disable AI Suite to start with Windows, so you can start it manualy. That what i do


I have tried that and it still starts slow. I am going to load 1 program at a time when I get the new SSD I can find out what exactly slows it down. Plus the 840 pro is a big upgrade in terms of speed from the one I have.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In another thread it was mentioned that IBT results of less than +3 are unstable. I have been getting results of -1 for some time along with IBT saying it is stable.
> 
> So last night I went looking for +3.
> 
> One click up on the vcore and I found the sweet spot. This thing has never run this good. It looks like it was slightly undervolted.
> 
> 
> Then I continued raising the volts and did get that +3. I also got more heat and less stability with IBT stopping after just 2-3 runs. Thinking it might be in a transition stage I kept upping the vcore volts until it was over 1.6v in the bios, but it never stabilized.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


voltage swing seems high whats llc at?

-1 are not stable although it will tell you it is
sc of bios would help !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'm in the process of getting all the parts for my first watercooling loop...and I decided it's just a waste to use all those nice parts on a 4170!
> 
> ...so I bought an 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For getting a bunch of water parts cheap, this build is getting expensive quick.


congrats ~`
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you must have a pretty good chip flail. I have to be at the same vcore to get 4.5ghz stable. Stock voltage only works up to 4.2ghz i have to bump up one notch at 4.3.. 4.7-4.8ghz has to be at 1.5vish to get positive ibt avx results (AND pass freeze test) and run p95 without errors.
> 
> Maybe its cause your mobo is so much better or you have taken other steps to become stable (changing cpuvdda/vdda which my board doesn't have an option for that im aware of). I am not sure but stock voltages are NOT stable even at 4.3ghz for me (i can boot stock voltages up to 4.5ghz atleast but needs much more to be stable) currently im at 1.44v at 4.5ghz for 100% stable
> 
> heres what 4.7 required for me, set to 1.48 LLC set to high vboosts up to 1.52, I tried one step down and got neg results:


cpu pll maybe i knwo my ud7 has it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This is not going well.....
> 
> What is: LLC. VDDA, APM?
> 
> Here are the bios settings I am happy with.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reset most everything to auto and stock clocks and IBT is not stable, with it starting at 3 and then jumping to 5-8 and stopping.


load line calibration explained in prior post
vdda is ... iirc the voltage it uses to stabilize only really helps on giga or so i have been told. never helped on asus boards but does seem to be a huge help on giga
apm application power management throttles you to ~ 40c unless hpc is enabled. with hpc enabled will also still throttle @ ~ 72 socket

*all names could be wrong but definitions should be right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have tried that and it still starts slow. I am going to load 1 program at a time when I get the new SSD I can find out what exactly slows it down. Plus the 840 pro is a big upgrade in terms of speed from the one I have.


ai suite does slow it down you can also restore to a point where you didnt have it installed

nice job to all with ocs didnt want to quote everyeon


----------



## Devildog83

Thanks Megaman.

Unfortunately the restore point would be minutes after I installed the OP system. I am OK, it will be solved soon enough.


----------



## Mega Man

any time also dont fill your new ssd over 70% !~


----------



## process

guys LLC & CPU/NB LLC

lower LLC the better right? Wouldn't it be better to leave it auto then?


----------



## Mega Man

auto usually overvolts. true about most any voltage

and no
depends on what you are doing and how much base volts are

i would be willing to bet l2n use extreme


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also anyone know a good IMC/RAM stressing program besides a blend P95? I have a feeling my RAM or IMC is falling over at this OC and might need a little more juice. But I don't want to resort to hours of Prime just to find out.


IBT on maximum is good for figuring out if your IMC is choking and you need a Cpu/NB bump.
Also try slight bumps VDDA (giga is PLL) for fsb ocs.


----------



## KyadCK

Hey MegaMan. How high did you get HT? I've got it sitting at 3300 no problems on the same 1.3v HT Voltage as I had for 3000, and I even got a CPU-Z of 3600:
http://valid.canardpc.com/a8z6b0

Fun fact by the way, computers have a very hard time maintaining Eyefinity when HT is unstable.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> guys LLC & CPU/NB LLC
> 
> lower LLC the better right? Wouldn't it be better to leave it auto then?


the lowest stable LLC is best. you want the least amount of droop or boost (Both are ok) that is not jolty (sometimes a larger droop is better then a boost with jolty voltages). You will want to tinker with it while monitoring a program like OCCT so you can see a graph readout.

Least amount of offset (change from idle to load) lowest llc (sometimes extreme/ultra high/high can have same results, best to go with lowest)

Most people end up on high or ultra high. But some even have better results with OFF or Auto. I have heard of boards not doing well with LLC or only working right when set to auto. Auto usually is really bad but in rare cases is the only way.

Only way to know is to start low and see what happens







(also not familiar with llc on asus boards)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey MegaMan. How high did you get HT? I've got it sitting at 3300 no problems on the same 1.3v HT Voltage as I had for 3000, and I even got a CPU-Z of 3600:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a8z6b0
> 
> Fun fact by the way, computers have a very hard time maintaining Eyefinity when HT is unstable.


atm i am at 3250

on CVFz i can boot and bench @ 3900 np. but i noticed your fact as well... eyefinity fails lol
but the CVFz had much better returns then the ud7 so far with ht oc
going to work on oc soon.... been to busy at work and if i play on a work night...i stay up too late.. ( as if this is not too late.... )
just took this weekend on call to help someone at work... and will be on call for weekends for the next 4 weekends... god help me ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the lowest stable LLC is best. you want the least amount of droop or boost (Both are ok) that is not jolty (sometimes a larger droop is better then a boost with jolty voltages). You will want to tinker with it while monitoring a program like OCCT so you can see a graph readout.
> 
> Least amount of offset (change from idle to load) lowest llc (sometimes extreme/ultra high/high can have same results, best to go with lowest)
> 
> Most people end up on high or ultra high. But some even have better results with OFF or Auto. I have heard of boards not doing well with LLC or only working right when set to auto. Auto usually is really bad but in rare cases is the only way.
> 
> Only way to know is to start low and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also not familiar with llc on asus boards)


this is true some mobos do prefer auto, usually though .... overvolts


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also anyone know a good IMC/RAM stressing program besides a blend P95? I have a feeling my RAM or IMC is falling over at this OC and might need a little more juice. But I don't want to resort to hours of Prime just to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> IBT on maximum is good for figuring out if your IMC is choking and you need a Cpu/NB bump.
> Also try slight bumps VDDA (giga is PLL) for fsb ocs.
Click to expand...

Ok well my VDDDA volatage is already at 2.6v rather than 2.5 stock. In-terms of VDDA what is too much? what is recommended? I am going to run IBT at 4.2GHz @ 1.4v with NB and RAM at 2700 and 2400 respectively and I will be able to find out which is struggling.


----------



## dmfree88

where are all the asrock owners anyways? Id sure like to know how those boards handle OCing the fx line. Or how bout off the wall brand owners. Id sure like to know how this sapphire board handles overclocking:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=2&gid=1089&sgid=1099&pid=1128&psn=&lid=1

I wonder if theres a diamond in the rough out there


----------



## Michalko

Guys, how many voltage do you need for 4,7GHz?


----------



## dmfree88

1.5v ish for 4.7-4.8ghz for me personally... usually between 1.46-1.54v for most pending chip.

looking further into this sapphire board just for giggles. This thing actually is pretty sweet looking. would really like to give it a shot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PURE Black 990FX - Silver Award by Hitechlegion

• First and foremost, the Sapphire Pure Black put up excellent performance numbers across the board. It showed no signs of lag or bottlenecking anywhere, and is excellent in its handling of the Bulldozer chip and DDR3 RAM. Scaling was excellent with the OC with speeds increasing as anticipated. The Dual BIOS offered on the Pure Black 990FX is a nice touch, enabling restoring a crashed BIOS very easy. The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX is a very good performing motherboard, and it is certainly loaded with features and upscale components.

SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review

Kit Guru Must Have Award!

The Pure Black 990FX Motherboard, released yesterday, has built upon the excellent engineering standards we associate with Sapphire products but this time there is a renewed focus on the bios implementation. Sapphire's new QBIOS might sound like another industry buzz word but it really is a huge step forward for the company. We particularly like the live monitoring system available on the main QBIOS home page, it is both intuitive, responsive and straightforward to analyse.

SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review

Hardware Heaven Performance Award!

In the case of the Pure Black 990FX we have a board which has a good level of build quality thanks to the solid capacitors, diamond chokes, 8Phase PWM and Dual BIOS. Sapphire further enhance the design by providing on-board buttons for power, reset and clear CMOS and ensure that enthusiasts are catered for with the inclusion of voltage test points and additional power connectors.



thing sounds like its just built to function well and last. nothing too special about it looks-wise and the VRM heatsinks look like they came off a msi 970a-g46 but otherwise sounds like a solid board. I am getting more interested in future possibilities of a off-brand board just to give it a shot and feel different


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 1.5v ish for 4.7-4.8ghz for me personally... usually between 1.46-1.54v for most pending chip.
> 
> looking further into this sapphire board just for giggles. This thing actually is pretty sweet looking. would really like to give it a shot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PURE Black 990FX - Silver Award by Hitechlegion
> 
> • First and foremost, the Sapphire Pure Black put up excellent performance numbers across the board. It showed no signs of lag or bottlenecking anywhere, and is excellent in its handling of the Bulldozer chip and DDR3 RAM. Scaling was excellent with the OC with speeds increasing as anticipated. The Dual BIOS offered on the Pure Black 990FX is a nice touch, enabling restoring a crashed BIOS very easy. The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX is a very good performing motherboard, and it is certainly loaded with features and upscale components.
> 
> SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review
> 
> Kit Guru Must Have Award!
> 
> The Pure Black 990FX Motherboard, released yesterday, has built upon the excellent engineering standards we associate with Sapphire products but this time there is a renewed focus on the bios implementation. Sapphire's new QBIOS might sound like another industry buzz word but it really is a huge step forward for the company. We particularly like the live monitoring system available on the main QBIOS home page, it is both intuitive, responsive and straightforward to analyse.
> 
> SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review
> 
> Hardware Heaven Performance Award!
> 
> In the case of the Pure Black 990FX we have a board which has a good level of build quality thanks to the solid capacitors, diamond chokes, 8Phase PWM and Dual BIOS. Sapphire further enhance the design by providing on-board buttons for power, reset and clear CMOS and ensure that enthusiasts are catered for with the inclusion of voltage test points and additional power connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> thing sounds like its just built to function well and last. nothing too special about it looks-wise and the VRM heatsinks look like they came off a msi 970a-g46 but otherwise sounds like a solid board. I am getting more interested in future possibilities of a off-brand board just to give it a shot and feel different


It's a good looking board , but the people I have talked to that owned one say that they aren't the best overclockers out there.
Here's a review http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/5.htm


----------



## dmfree88

thanks for the input, sure looks like the ud7 takes the cake there







. Always fun to research though. would like to find something off the wall though like that thats worth it. Would be fun to make the less built rig


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 1.5v ish for 4.7-4.8ghz for me personally... usually between 1.46-1.54v for most pending chip.
> 
> looking further into this sapphire board just for giggles. This thing actually is pretty sweet looking. would really like to give it a shot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PURE Black 990FX - Silver Award by Hitechlegion
> 
> • First and foremost, the Sapphire Pure Black put up excellent performance numbers across the board. It showed no signs of lag or bottlenecking anywhere, and is excellent in its handling of the Bulldozer chip and DDR3 RAM. Scaling was excellent with the OC with speeds increasing as anticipated. The Dual BIOS offered on the Pure Black 990FX is a nice touch, enabling restoring a crashed BIOS very easy. The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX is a very good performing motherboard, and it is certainly loaded with features and upscale components.
> 
> SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review
> 
> Kit Guru Must Have Award!
> 
> The Pure Black 990FX Motherboard, released yesterday, has built upon the excellent engineering standards we associate with Sapphire products but this time there is a renewed focus on the bios implementation. Sapphire's new QBIOS might sound like another industry buzz word but it really is a huge step forward for the company. We particularly like the live monitoring system available on the main QBIOS home page, it is both intuitive, responsive and straightforward to analyse.
> 
> SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review
> 
> Hardware Heaven Performance Award!
> 
> In the case of the Pure Black 990FX we have a board which has a good level of build quality thanks to the solid capacitors, diamond chokes, 8Phase PWM and Dual BIOS. Sapphire further enhance the design by providing on-board buttons for power, reset and clear CMOS and ensure that enthusiasts are catered for with the inclusion of voltage test points and additional power connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> thing sounds like its just built to function well and last. nothing too special about it looks-wise and the VRM heatsinks look like they came off a msi 970a-g46 but otherwise sounds like a solid board. I am getting more interested in future possibilities of a off-brand board just to give it a shot and feel different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good looking board , but the people I have talked to that owned one say that they aren't the best overclockers out there.
> Here's a review http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/5.htm
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thanks for the input, sure looks like the ud7 takes the cake there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Always fun to research though. would like to find something off the wall though like that thats worth it. Would be fun to make the less built rig


That last review of the Sapphire is my review and ZI have tried a few more CPU's in it and got better results. I have a brand new one if you are interested.
secondly I own three of the UD7's including the one in the Holodeck7 and and they have all been stellar performers.


----------



## Alastair

Whats the maximum voltage that should be put into the CPU/NB?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Whats the maximum voltage that should be put into the CPU/NB?


Same as CPU 1.55v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 1.5v ish for 4.7-4.8ghz for me personally... usually between 1.46-1.54v for most pending chip.
> 
> looking further into this sapphire board just for giggles. This thing actually is pretty sweet looking. would really like to give it a shot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PURE Black 990FX - Silver Award by Hitechlegion
> 
> • First and foremost, the Sapphire Pure Black put up excellent performance numbers across the board. It showed no signs of lag or bottlenecking anywhere, and is excellent in its handling of the Bulldozer chip and DDR3 RAM. Scaling was excellent with the OC with speeds increasing as anticipated. The Dual BIOS offered on the Pure Black 990FX is a nice touch, enabling restoring a crashed BIOS very easy. The Sapphire Pure Black 990FX is a very good performing motherboard, and it is certainly loaded with features and upscale components.
> 
> SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review
> 
> Kit Guru Must Have Award!
> 
> The Pure Black 990FX Motherboard, released yesterday, has built upon the excellent engineering standards we associate with Sapphire products but this time there is a renewed focus on the bios implementation. Sapphire's new QBIOS might sound like another industry buzz word but it really is a huge step forward for the company. We particularly like the live monitoring system available on the main QBIOS home page, it is both intuitive, responsive and straightforward to analyse.
> 
> SAPPHIRE Pure Black 990FX Review
> 
> Hardware Heaven Performance Award!
> 
> In the case of the Pure Black 990FX we have a board which has a good level of build quality thanks to the solid capacitors, diamond chokes, 8Phase PWM and Dual BIOS. Sapphire further enhance the design by providing on-board buttons for power, reset and clear CMOS and ensure that enthusiasts are catered for with the inclusion of voltage test points and additional power connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> thing sounds like its just built to function well and last. nothing too special about it looks-wise and the VRM heatsinks look like they came off a msi 970a-g46 but otherwise sounds like a solid board. I am getting more interested in future possibilities of a off-brand board just to give it a shot and feel different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good looking board , but the people I have talked to that owned one say that they aren't the best overclockers out there.
> Here's a review http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/5.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thanks for the input, sure looks like the ud7 takes the cake there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Always fun to research though. would like to find something off the wall though like that thats worth it. Would be fun to make the less built rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That last review of the Sapphire is my review and ZI have tried a few more CPU's in it and got better results. I have a brand new one if you are interested.
> secondly *I own three of the UD7's including the one in the Holodeck7 and and they have all been stellar performers.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

You make me want to ask if you have any Rev 1.1s for sale, but I know I shouldn't buy considering how well my UD3 is doing...

Ah why not, If you have one, PM me. Also, I recall you asking for the XFX Ref cooler back, but we never got anything done regarding that, still need it?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Whats the maximum voltage that should be put into the CPU/NB?
> 
> 
> 
> Same as CPU 1.55v
Click to expand...

ok cool because as I suspected 2700MHz was not stable. So I am going to bump it to 1.475v I seem to hit a voltage wall on my NB above 2600MHz. Anything below 2600 needs about 1.35v but above 2600 and I start to need massive boosts in voltage for a few MHz.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the lowest stable LLC is best. you want the least amount of droop or boost (Both are ok) that is not jolty (sometimes a larger droop is better then a boost with jolty voltages). You will want to tinker with it while monitoring a program like OCCT so you can see a graph readout.
> 
> Least amount of offset (change from idle to load) lowest llc (sometimes extreme/ultra high/high can have same results, best to go with lowest)
> 
> Most people end up on high or ultra high. But some even have better results with OFF or Auto. I have heard of boards not doing well with LLC or only working right when set to auto. Auto usually is really bad but in rare cases is the only way.
> 
> Only way to know is to start low and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also not familiar with llc on asus boards)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> auto usually overvolts. true about most any voltage
> 
> and no
> depends on what you are doing and how much base volts are
> 
> i would be willing to bet l2n use extreme


Thanks gents...gunna have a tinker around with this, cheers


----------



## miklkit

So cpu/nb can go to 1.55v. How far can the nb go?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok well my VDDDA volatage is already at 2.6v rather than 2.5 stock. In-terms of VDDA what is too much? what is recommended? I am going to run IBT at 4.2GHz @ 1.4v with NB and RAM at 2700 and 2400 respectively and I will be able to find out which is struggling.


most reccomended is 1 notch below 2.7v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> where are all the asrock owners anyways? Id sure like to know how those boards handle OCing the fx line. Or how bout off the wall brand owners. Id sure like to know how this sapphire board handles overclocking:
> 
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=2&gid=1089&sgid=1099&pid=1128&psn=&lid=1
> 
> I wonder if theres a diamond in the rough out there


red has it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a good looking board , but the people I have talked to that owned one say that they aren't the best overclockers out there.
> Here's a review http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/5.htm


he owns one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So cpu/nb can go to 1.55v. How far can the nb go?


i have hit 1.65v but i would not do it long imo


----------



## Alastair

Ok so something alarming just happened. I was trying to post about my power supply. I was wondering if my power supply was having issues. As the +12v was rippling from 11.7-11.4 and also +5v was going from 4.82v-4.9v. And I was wondering if that might effect overclocks. However just as I was doing that the computer froze? I restarted my computer and It won't POST! The Red POST LED next to my CPU won't go out! I tried resetting the BIOS and removing and reseating the RAM and the processor and also removing the ATX and ATX12v from the motherboard but nothing. Is it possible that just as I made this discovery about my power supply that it killed my CPU. I was sitting at 1.5v for my usual 4.8GHz. 1.475v for NB. So I was not above the voltage limits posted by AMD!

For those wondering it is an Aerocool E-85 700w power supply. Rated 80+ Bronze. OEM is HEC. Unfortunately I got the unit before there were many reviews about it. But I had assumed because of the 80+ certification it was a good unit. I discovered a review of the Aerocool V12XT 700w which has the same OEM and it also has BRONZE certification and it got criticized for ripple but it never exceeded the ATX specifications.


----------



## miklkit

Ouch! I recently replaced a Thermaltake psu that was not rippling that bad. I now have a Seasonic that has no ripple that I can see.

Ok, I was happy with IBT results of -1 until told it was unstable. So reset everything and started over, and using multi only got IBT of 3 @ 4.7ghz. Tried for 4.8 but the volts and temps got too high. It hit the wall.

Fell back to 4.7ghz and then set the fsb to 205 for 4.8ghz. IBT happily gave -1 again. Dropped back to stock clocks and tried again. Ayup! -1. I have bumped up dram V, NB V, and CPU/NB V and it still gets -1. What does it take to get a stable fsb?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ouch! I recently replaced a Thermaltake psu that was not rippling that bad. I now have a Seasonic that has no ripple that I can see.
> 
> Ok, I was happy with IBT results of -1 until told it was unstable. So reset everything and started over, and using multi only got IBT of 3 @ 4.7ghz. Tried for 4.8 but the volts and temps got too high. It hit the wall.
> 
> Fell back to 4.7ghz and then set the fsb to 205 for 4.8ghz. IBT happily gave -1 again. Dropped back to stock clocks and tried again. Ayup! -1. I have bumped up dram V, NB V, and CPU/NB V and it still gets -1. What does it take to get a stable fsb?


Have you tried lowering your ht link multiplier to 11?
EDIT:

More reviews on the sapphire black 990 fx board.
http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/3.html
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/motherboards/1290379/sapphire-pure-black-990fx
There is only one submission on the HWBOT for this board, if you want some easy gold and silver hardware cups, there you go


----------



## Alastair

So I want to see if I can try and RMA my processor. But it is lapped? Does that ruin warranty?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ouch! I recently replaced a Thermaltake psu that was not rippling that bad. I now have a Seasonic that has no ripple that I can see.
> 
> Ok, I was happy with IBT results of -1 until told it was unstable. So reset everything and started over, and using multi only got IBT of 3 @ 4.7ghz. Tried for 4.8 but the volts and temps got too high. It hit the wall.
> 
> Fell back to 4.7ghz and then set the fsb to 205 for 4.8ghz. IBT happily gave -1 again. Dropped back to stock clocks and tried again. Ayup! -1. I have bumped up dram V, NB V, and CPU/NB V and it still gets -1. What does it take to get a stable fsb?


When ocing the FSB there are a few main things to take into account. Cpu clock, NB clock, HT clock, and ram Clock.

by changing the FSB those four change also.

its a matter of finding a fsb setting that all 4 work on.

find a good range an tweak, get your ram and NB range locked in. the other two seem to be a little more lenient on the ranges.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I want to see if I can try and RMA my processor. But it is lapped? Does that ruin warranty?


i dont think your processor is the problem. Its most likely the PSU died.

before even trying to RMA it try a different PSU. 80+ certified really only means that the power is converted efficiently and not as much is wasted. all power supplies waste power. 80percent or so will go to your components/cpu etc while the rest will burn up and dissappear. It is good to have an efficient power supply but really this says nothing about quality.

If you would like a decent bang for buck PSU you should go for a Rosewill Capstone. They are currently best bang for buck psu (origin superflower which is a GOOD psu company). Amazing reviews and pending model is less then $100. If your not doing SLI you probably only need a 550w or 650w, even a 450w might be enough. They also make modular versions for only 10 bucks more then the originals.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=rosewill+capstone&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i dont think your processor is the problem. Its most likely the PSU died.
> 
> before even trying to RMA it try a different PSU. 80+ certified really only means that the power is converted efficiently and not as much is wasted. all power supplies waste power. 80percent or so will go to your components/cpu etc while the rest will burn up and dissappear. It is good to have an efficient power supply but really this says nothing about quality.
> 
> If you would like a decent bang for buck PSU you should go for a Rosewill Capstone. They are currently best bang for buck psu (origin superflower which is a GOOD psu company). Amazing reviews and pending model is less then $100. If your not doing SLI you probably only need a 550w or 650w, even a 450w might be enough. They also make modular versions for only 10 bucks more then the originals.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=rosewill+capstone&N=-1&isNodeId=1


read their rig before you give advice.

he IS running Crossfire.

I wouldn't suggest going lower on your power supply.

also lapped processor = voided warranty.


----------



## soulwrath

Hmmm question I had my chip for about 2 months can I rma it you think? Not 100% sure if its bad or good. Atm testing 4.8 @ 1.475v


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i dont think your processor is the problem. Its most likely the PSU died.
> 
> before even trying to RMA it try a different PSU. 80+ certified really only means that the power is converted efficiently and not as much is wasted. all power supplies waste power. 80percent or so will go to your components/cpu etc while the rest will burn up and dissappear. It is good to have an efficient power supply but really this says nothing about quality.
> 
> If you would like a decent bang for buck PSU you should go for a Rosewill Capstone. They are currently best bang for buck psu (origin superflower which is a GOOD psu company). Amazing reviews and pending model is less then $100. If your not doing SLI you probably only need a 550w or 650w, even a 450w might be enough. They also make modular versions for only 10 bucks more then the originals.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=rosewill+capstone&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> 
> 
> 
> read their rig before you give advice.
> 
> he IS running Crossfire.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest going lower on your power supply.
> 
> also lapped processor = voided warranty.
Click to expand...

Bugger. I doubt its my PSU as everything turns on. HDD's, Fans and the like. Just the POST LED near my CPU stays lit and my CPU wont POST.


----------



## soulwrath

Going to guess its your ram either set timings or auto or try a stick at a time


----------



## miklkit

Ok, the CPU is at its happy spot of 4.7ghz, the cpu nb ratio and ht link are on auto, and the ram is at its stock settings of 1866, 9, 10, 9, 28, 2t. There are a bunch of other settings on auto.

If I set the ht link to 11, what should the cpu nb be set at? I found a thread where one guy suggested 10 for the cpu nb and 12 for the ht link but it BSOD when I tried it.

edit: The ram has been tested months ago and is good. I did just set it from auto an hour or so ago.


----------



## soulwrath

Fsb 200. Nb 2200. Ht 2600


----------



## soulwrath

I just got mine stabled @ 1.485voltages in BIOS @ 4.8 GHZ and ran a 3Dmark http://www.3dmark.com/fs/969019

for rest of my specs its:

1.33v NB : 2600
1.1vv HT: 2600
Ram @ 1.5v 2133 - 11-11-11-27-2T


----------



## miklkit

Thanks for the tips but things got so messed up I had to reset the cmos and start over. Methinks -1 is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That last review of the Sapphire is my review and ZI have tried a few more CPU's in it and got better results. I have a brand new one if you are interested.
> secondly I own three of the UD7's including the one in the Holodeck7 and and they have all been stellar performers.


if i had the extra money id buy it and make a folding rig







. No cash for awhile though. if you still have it in the future i might though just cuz it seems decent. might not overclock that well but it looks like a decent rig that should atleast last. Ill let you know if I get some money for a new rig someday


----------



## soulwrath

Now thatswhat current mobos should look like i dislike how i cant go quad sli with single gpu cards with asrock and boards


----------



## glenquagmire

Should I go with 8gb or 16gb ram? Why would I ever need more than 8gb?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Should I go with 8gb or 16gb ram? Why would I ever need more than 8gb?


For now you probably don't, someday you might. Most don't anyway. 8 Gigs is good for most.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so something alarming just happened. I was trying to post about my power supply. I was wondering if my power supply was having issues. As the +12v was rippling from 11.7-11.4 and also +5v was going from 4.82v-4.9v. And I was wondering if that might effect overclocks. However just as I was doing that the computer froze? I restarted my computer and It won't POST! The Red POST LED next to my CPU won't go out! I tried resetting the BIOS and removing and reseating the RAM and the processor and also removing the ATX and ATX12v from the motherboard but nothing. Is it possible that just as I made this discovery about my power supply that it killed my CPU. I was sitting at 1.5v for my usual 4.8GHz. 1.475v for NB. So I was not above the voltage limits posted by AMD!
> 
> For those wondering it is an Aerocool E-85 700w power supply. Rated 80+ Bronze. OEM is HEC. Unfortunately I got the unit before there were many reviews about it. But I had assumed because of the 80+ certification it was a good unit. I discovered a review of the Aerocool V12XT 700w which has the same OEM and it also has BRONZE certification and it got criticized for ripple but it never exceeded the ATX specifications.


shilka is a good guy to talk to. however i would not use any hw monitoring program and take it as fact is it possible yes. but some boards read the 12v as 10v..... ect also with what program were you getting these results?

if you have another psu you can test it !~ it is possible only 1 voltage is not functions or 1 rail ( dont know if you have multi rail psu ) but the 5v and 12v are ok making the peripherals work ok sometimes on asus boards i have to pull power wait for the psu to lose all power and reboot then it works. clear cmos for sure if not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ouch! I recently replaced a Thermaltake psu that was not rippling that bad. I now have a Seasonic that has no ripple that I can see.
> 
> Ok, I was happy with IBT results of -1 until told it was unstable. So reset everything and started over, and using multi only got IBT of 3 @ 4.7ghz. Tried for 4.8 but the volts and temps got too high. It hit the wall.
> 
> Fell back to 4.7ghz and then set the fsb to 205 for 4.8ghz. IBT happily gave -1 again. Dropped back to stock clocks and tried again. Ayup! -1. I have bumped up dram V, NB V, and CPU/NB V and it still gets -1. What does it take to get a stable fsb?


ok first you have a asrock board, i am not familiar with them iirc they dont have llc? you may need to up stock volts to compensate?
again i could be confusing the boards up sorry ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I want to see if I can try and RMA my processor. But it is lapped? Does that ruin warranty?


yes it does
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Should I go with 8gb or 16gb ram? Why would I ever need more than 8gb?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For now you probably don't, someday you might. Most don't anyway. 8 Gigs is good for most.


true some do some dont, as for me i do. i have capped 8gb several times till i gave in and bought more, now i dont build a rig without 16gb

it is a q to ask yourself not us.

multitasking having like 20 tabs open in fire fox helps me to cap it .... ect


----------



## Durquavian

I want about 120gb of ram so I can Ramdisk 100gb.


----------



## soulwrath

lmao.. 120gb... that would cost you +$1500 lmao....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> lmao.. 120gb... that would cost you +$1500 lmao....


Sucks doesn't it. Key word as is usually the case WANT not can afford.


----------



## Deadboy90

Alright guys I finally came into a bit of cash and am in a bit of a conundrum. I'm debating weather to pick up a new Sabertooth or crossfire V MOBO or a new GPU. My Xfire 6850's (especially OC'd) translate to roughly the performance of a 7950. I can get one of those for about 200 bucks or I can get a Sabertooth board for about 140 or a Crossfire one for 170. Thoughts? Are the Sabertooth and Crossfire VRM's gonna throttle at 60c like my current one does?


----------



## soulwrath

would upgrade your board ~


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alright guys I finally came into a bit of cash and am in a bit of a conundrum. I'm debating weather to pick up a new Sabertooth or crossfire V MOBO or a new GPU. My Xfire 6850's (especially OC'd) translate to roughly the performance of a 7950. I can get one of those for about 200 bucks or I can get a Sabertooth board for about 140 or a Crossfire one for 170. Thoughts? Are the Sabertooth and Crossfire VRM's gonna throttle at 60c like my current one does?


Crosshair V Formula-Z on amazon $215.00 NEW. I just bought one.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z on amazon $215.00 NEW. I just bought one.


Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up at Microcenter though. So is the Crosshair V better than the Sabertooth? They both support up to Tri-fire. And are 8+2 power phases.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up at Microcenter though. So is the Crosshair V better than the Sabertooth? They both support up to Tri-fire. And are 8+2 power phases.


Both are technically the same. I can't say much for the Saberkitty's OC performance, but the main differences are that the CHVF-Z has SupremeFX audio solution, a red and black color scheme, and....thats about it? Lol! But I can testify to the OC'ing capabilities of the CHVF-Z. No frills and an absolute beast!


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up at Microcenter though. So is the Crosshair V better than the Sabertooth? They both support up to Tri-fire. And are 8+2 power phases.


I cant tell you but the small price difference I just went with Crosshair. Reason, NO ONE HAS SAID A SINGLE NEGATIVE THING ABOUT IT. Sabertooth, is extinct and probably due to a Crosshair in between the eyes. (been waiting to say that, lol







)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I cant tell you but the small price difference I just went with Crosshair. Reason, NO ONE HAS SAID A SINGLE NEGATIVE THING ABOUT IT. Sabertooth, is extinct and probably due to a Crosshair in between the eyes. (been waiting to say that, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Really? It's been the opposite for me. I have heard people complaining about being 2-3 RMA's deep on the CH-V and not a single complaint over the Sabertooth. But is looking awesome really the only difference?


----------



## soulwrath

I was under the impression that CROSS just had better resisters and capacitors - can tolerate more heat, but i have a asrock and ive been tweaking around with it and its good for me right now - just sad that i cant find a waterblocvk for the mobo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up at Microcenter though. So is the Crosshair V better than the Sabertooth? They both support up to Tri-fire. And are 8+2 power phases.


Intel LAN is one of the differences not illistrated here :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%2050001315&IsNodeId=1&page=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=22%7C13%2D131%2D876R%5E13%2D131%2D876%2DZ01%2C13%2D131%2D877%5E13%2D131%2D877%2DTS&percm=13%2D131%2D877%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## Mega Man

either or red has done extensive testing and got 100mhz more outta saberkitty either would be a great board i have both and love them both !~

if i was worried about cash . definitely sabertooth color didnt bother me


----------



## glenquagmire

i forgot, yes the Crosshair has waterblock capability with many more options than sabertooth. I dont have crap with my Gigabyte UD3 rev 4 which is why I am doing the "opposite of buying it". (I CANNOT SAY I AM CELLING OR SAILING OF ANYTHING COMPUTER BECAUSE IT WOULD BE DEEMED AN ADVERTISEMENT AND I HAVE ALREADY BEEN WARNED, HAHAHAHA)

Maybe I can start saying, if I am not buying, I must be......


----------



## dmfree88

theres no significant gain. if sabertooth is significantly cheaper id go for sabertooth. If you got a good deal on the crosshair its technically supposed to be better and has some perks so maybe go with that. otherwise youd probably be just as happy with sabertooth. I like the tan color myself throw that with some noctua fans and a white case and some white water cooling tubes all over, itd be sweet







. Id like a souped up saberkitty


----------



## neurotix

Just a tip for anyone picking up a Crosshair V Formula (Z).

If you install the LAN Drivers that come with the install disk you will likely have SERIOUS issues. You will BSOD in the LAN driver DLL if you have high network activity and the CPU is stressed a little. For example, torrenting something in uTorrent while folding caused me to get a BSOD 100% of the time after a minute or two. It's a bug in the Intel ProSet LAN driver. There are threads about this on various other forums, including the ROG forum.

Go to downloadcenter.intel.com and search for 82583V Gigabit Ethernet Driver and install the latest version found there, which fixes this bug. I'd post a direct link but their website is being horrendously slow and not loading for me right now.


----------



## Mega Man

so.... should i do a build log ?
case labs M8?


----------



## glenquagmire

How do I download a driver on a computer with no Internet because it's new?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so something alarming just happened. I was trying to post about my power supply. I was wondering if my power supply was having issues. As the +12v was rippling from 11.7-11.4 and also +5v was going from 4.82v-4.9v. And I was wondering if that might effect overclocks. However just as I was doing that the computer froze? I restarted my computer and It won't POST! The Red POST LED next to my CPU won't go out! I tried resetting the BIOS and removing and reseating the RAM and the processor and also removing the ATX and ATX12v from the motherboard but nothing. Is it possible that just as I made this discovery about my power supply that it killed my CPU. I was sitting at 1.5v for my usual 4.8GHz. 1.475v for NB. So I was not above the voltage limits posted by AMD!
> 
> For those wondering it is an Aerocool E-85 700w power supply. Rated 80+ Bronze. OEM is HEC. Unfortunately I got the unit before there were many reviews about it. But I had assumed because of the 80+ certification it was a good unit. I discovered a review of the Aerocool V12XT 700w which has the same OEM and it also has BRONZE certification and it got criticized for ripple but it never exceeded the ATX specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> shilka is a good guy to talk to. however i would not use any hw monitoring program and take it as fact is it possible yes. but some boards read the 12v as 10v..... ect also with what program were you getting these results?
> 
> if you have another psu you can test it !~ it is possible only 1 voltage is not functions or 1 rail ( dont know if you have multi rail psu ) but the 5v and 12v are ok making the peripherals work ok sometimes on asus boards i have to pull power wait for the psu to lose all power and reboot then it works. clear cmos for sure if not
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ouch! I recently replaced a Thermaltake psu that was not rippling that bad. I now have a Seasonic that has no ripple that I can see.
> 
> Ok, I was happy with IBT results of -1 until told it was unstable. So reset everything and started over, and using multi only got IBT of 3 @ 4.7ghz. Tried for 4.8 but the volts and temps got too high. It hit the wall.
> 
> Fell back to 4.7ghz and then set the fsb to 205 for 4.8ghz. IBT happily gave -1 again. Dropped back to stock clocks and tried again. Ayup! -1. I have bumped up dram V, NB V, and CPU/NB V and it still gets -1. What does it take to get a stable fsb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok first you have a asrock board, i am not familiar with them iirc they dont have llc? you may need to up stock volts to compensate?
> again i could be confusing the boards up sorry ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I want to see if I can try and RMA my processor. But it is lapped? Does that ruin warranty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it does
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Should I go with 8gb or 16gb ram? Why would I ever need more than 8gb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For now you probably don't, someday you might. Most don't anyway. 8 Gigs is good for most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true some do some dont, as for me i do. i have capped 8gb several times till i gave in and bought more, now i dont build a rig without 16gb
> 
> it is a q to ask yourself not us.
> 
> multitasking having like 20 tabs open in fire fox helps me to cap it .... ect
Click to expand...

It was both CPU-ID HW Moniter and also HW64. I dunno it was going from 11.7 right down to 11.3. And as far as I know 11.4 is the low limit of the ATX specification. So yeah.... I dont have a spare PSU.


----------



## Lanlan

i don't mean to butt in on you guys' conversation with my nooby question, but 8320 or 8350? I'm sure this question has been asked a million times, but have any of you had experience with both? How easily could I get an 8320 up to 8350 level? Same volts, temp, frequency, etc.Is an 8320 just a lower binned 8350? Are 8320s gonna be worse now that the FX-9000 CPUs are out, as in are the crappy 8300s gonna be turned into just 8350s, and the good ones that would have been 8350s got bumped up to 9370s?
I'm probably being confusing, and I apologize.


----------



## Mega Man

your fine why do ppl apologize !~

either or are good
however if i had the monies i would go 8350, if not 8320 some can hit higher then 8350s some lower/more volts silicone lottery !!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Sucks doesn't it. Key word as is usually the case WANT not can afford.


This is just a question but woudn't revo/pcie drive be better. They are $560 for 240 Gbs.


----------



## glenquagmire

Sorry for being sorry lol


----------



## glenquagmire

Fyi 8350 has been on sale recently bought congrats between $179 and $199. I see the 8320 is around the $170 price. If you catch the sale, it may only be a $10 to $15 difference. I would go with 8350 oh wait I did....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks, I'm gonna pick it up at Microcenter though. So is the Crosshair V better than the Sabertooth? They both support up to Tri-fire. And are 8+2 power phases.


They, as far as basic components are the same. There are alot of differences between the 2 though.

As mentioned - Extreme FX III sound, the sound card is separated from the rest of the board with a RED LED strip. Kitty Realtek ACL 892
- High end Intel Gigabit LAN. Kitty Realtek 811f
- is has voltage sensors onboard, none on saberkitty.
- it has ROG connect so you can overclock from a laptop which negates having to restart all of the time
- Start and reset buttons on board - mostly good if you use an open bench or like to keep your case open while overclocking.
- 8 4 pin fan headers - Saber kitty 6.
- the Crosshair also has an extra 4 pin ATX for CPU power and a onboard molex connector for extra power for Crossfire and SLI, saberkitty none.

There are others but if you really want to know you can research it. The Sabertooth from all accounts is said to be just as good of OC'ing board as the CHVFZ the difference is the CHVFZ is a pro board with much more features and some much better components like the LAN and Sound cards. If you like the color scheme and don't care about the extras then the Sabertooth is a good call. If you like RED and Black and are willing to pay $50 more get the CHVFZ, I don't think you will regret it.

RED1776, I believe has extensively reviewed both of these and can tell you more.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Looks like you hav to take care of yourself as well, good luck man. It will go well im sure! I will save a prayer for you anyway so that you may recover fast and fine!


I am back home as of yesterday evening. My surgery was more complex than originally planned, but my recovery in hospital was rapid. My ascending aortic arch was aneurymic so the surgery had to be fully invasive instead of minimally. Doctors say my longevity should not be impaired by the experience. My hypertension is decreasing as a result of my hemodynamic flow into the aortic arch improving. A 4-6 week recovery at home is in order. I am already able to go up and own my stairway to the bedrooms without any issues. Surprisingly my psoriasis is improved though I think that is just bed rest and less stress. I am back on the desktop as of right now.Thanks to all for your sympathetic support.


----------



## glenquagmire

Don't know you but get well.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice to hear form you again os2wiz!

I am glad the operation went well.

Take care man.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am back home as of yesterday evening. My surgery was more complex than originally planned, but my recovery in hospital was rapid. My ascending aortic arch was aneurymic so the surgery had to be fully invasive instead of minimally. Doctors say my longevity should not be impaired by the experience. My hypertension is decreasing as a result of my hemodynamic flow into the aortic arch improving. A 4-6 week recovery at home is in order. I am already able to go up and own my stairway to the bedrooms without any issues. Surprisingly my psoriasis is improved though I think that is just bed rest and less stress. I am back on the desktop as of right now.Thanks to all for your sympathetic support.


congrats to a successful surgery even though it didn't quite go as planned. Welcome back! was starting to get worried








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> How do I download a driver on a computer with no Internet because it's new?


you may have to use the disc one initially.. unless you download it on a flash drive or dvd or something and transfer it over. My ethernet does nothing without the driver







I have to use the one on the giga disc then download the newest afterwards. Always forget to save the new driver on another drive.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Hoping my board shows up today so I can start slapping this beast together! The 8350, Trident X ram, and everything else are here AHHHHHHHH!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Fyi 8350 has been on sale recently bought congrats between $179 and $199. I see the 8320 is around the $170 price. If you catch the sale, it may only be a $10 to $15 difference. I would go with 8350 oh wait I did....


Got my 8350 for $168.99 shipped!


----------



## glenquagmire

Oh baby.....

Wait I have to pick up my girls from daycare....I guess they can just hold onto the roof rack


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Oh baby.....
> 
> Wait I have to pick up my girls from daycare....I guess they can just hold onto the roof rack










Nice LOL


----------



## Devildog83

Great to know you're up and about OS, keep it up.


----------



## Lanlan

Anyone seen any good deals on 8350s anywhere? I keep checking eBay but there's nothing really spectacular.


----------



## glenquagmire

Someone a few posts before you you shey got it for $169. PCPartPicker is what I use to find me the best price on parts.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am back home as of yesterday evening. My surgery was more complex than originally planned, but my recovery in hospital was rapid. My ascending aortic arch was aneurymic so the surgery had to be fully invasive instead of minimally. Doctors say my longevity should not be impaired by the experience. My hypertension is decreasing as a result of my hemodynamic flow into the aortic arch improving. A 4-6 week recovery at home is in order. I am already able to go up and own my stairway to the bedrooms without any issues. Surprisingly my psoriasis is improved though I think that is just bed rest and less stress. I am back on the desktop as of right now.Thanks to all for your sympathetic support.


Glad to hear it! That 4-6 weeks may give you time to say, build an awesome new rig? Lol, get well soon mate!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Anyone seen any good deals on 8350s anywhere? I keep checking eBay but there's nothing really spectacular.


When I was in Microcenter today I saw the 8350's for $175. Not too bad. The 8320's were $149.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Oh baby.....
> 
> Wait I have to pick up my girls from daycare....I guess they can just hold onto the roof rack


Hey I was actually in Microcenter today with the CHV-Z in one hand and the Sabertooth in the other. I didn't get either yet because I remembered that neither is PCI-e 3.0 and I want this board to last me a while. How long do you all think 2.0 will remain viable?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.trentonsystems.com/applications/pci-express-interface

this might interest you. pci 3.0 probably isn't a big deal. Maybe if they make some cards that really benefit from it in the future. But I don't think the version matters too much.


----------



## Lanlan

Just got my 8350 for $157 on eBay! Along with as AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional for $135 (I think I could have done better on the mobo, but I was getting tired of waiting). Gonna be going in an NZXT Phantom, white with red trim, along with my 6950s. I can't wait.


----------



## glenquagmire

Nice. I hear there are 3 really great deals on ebay for some computer items right now.......


----------



## jprovido

can i use this cheap motherboard with an FX8320? my friend will not overclock. the rig will be at bone stock. will be used in gaming and in school with rendering animations and sh. TIA guys









build that I made for him

cpu AM3: AMD FX 8320 3.5ghz (Black Edition)
PHP 7240.00
mb: am3 Gigabyte 78LMT S2
PHP 2050.00
hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
PHP 2890.00
ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
PHP 3690.00
casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
PHP 1620.00
psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
PHP 2450.00
-sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
PHP 10500.00

Total: 30,440 (or around 700USD)

this is the cheapo board

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4311

his budget is 30,000 pesos. i went a bit over the budget but he said it was ok.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey I was actually in Microcenter today with the CHV-Z in one hand and the Sabertooth in the other. I didn't get either yet because I remembered that neither is PCI-e 3.0 and I want this board to last me a while. How long do you all think 2.0 will remain viable?


A long time!


----------



## Lanlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Nice. I hear there are 3 really great deals on ebay for some computer items right now.......


I saw a Dual X 7950 go for a little over $150 earlier.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> can i use this cheap motherboard with an FX8350? my friend is will not overclock. the rig will be at bone stock. will use in gaming and in school with rendering animations and sh. TIA guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build that I made for him
> 
> cpu AM3: AMD FX 8320 3.5ghz (Black Edition)
> PHP 7240.00
> mb: am3 Gigabyte 78LMT S2
> PHP 2050.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 30,440 (or around 700USD)
> 
> this is the cheapo board
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4311
> 
> his budget is 30,000 pesos. i went a bit over the budget but he said it was ok.


On the board I would have to say No A Lot. Unless the aim is to start a fire or something. But honestly an 8320 on that board is trouble. And from the site you linked it doesn't look supported either. Maybe if you used only 4 cores then you might be ok but all 8 is gonna make that board commit suicide.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> can i use this cheap motherboard with an FX8320? my friend is will not overclock. the rig will be at bone stock. will use in gaming and in school with rendering animations and sh. TIA guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build that I made for him
> 
> cpu AM3: AMD FX 8320 3.5ghz (Black Edition)
> PHP 7240.00
> mb: am3 Gigabyte 78LMT S2
> PHP 2050.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 30,440 (or around 700USD)
> 
> this is the cheapo board
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4311
> 
> his budget is 30,000 pesos. i went a bit over the budget but he said it was ok.


I suppose it will work but personally I wouldn't get any less than a 970 chipset even if I wasn't going to overclock, not with a Vishera. Just my opinion.

Edit: I didn't notice it was a micro. They don't make 970 or 990 in micro I don't think.


----------



## dmfree88

you would be much happier with a 990fx board. They are built for the lineup. Likely you wont see good results with it


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> On the board I would have to say No A Lot. Unless the aim is to start a fire or something. But honestly an 8320 on that board is trouble. And from the site you linked it doesn't look supported either. Maybe if you used only 4 cores then you might be ok but all 8 is gonna make that board commit suicide.


how bout an FX6300 on that board? could this work?

cpu AM3: AMD FX 6300 3.5ghz Black Edition (6 core)
PHP 5530.00
mb: am3 Gigabyte 78LMT S2
PHP 2050.00
hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
PHP 2890.00
ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
PHP 3690.00
casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
PHP 1620.00
psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
PHP 2450.00
-sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
PHP 10500.00

Total: 28,730

maybe I can upgrade the motherboard a little without going above the budget as well.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> how bout an FX6300 on that board? could this work?
> 
> cpu AM3: AMD FX 6300 3.5ghz Black Edition (6 core)
> PHP 5530.00
> mb: am3 Gigabyte 78LMT S2
> PHP 2050.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 28,730
> 
> maybe I can upgrade the motherboard a little without going above the budget as well.


I think the problem is chip support. Look at Gigas site and see if the FX line has a supported Bios otherwise that board wont work. I still have my 790 MSI and it doesn't support FXs though they made a 790FX that was supposed to support but actually didn't on the 8 cores. If it does support the FX line then the 6300/6350 would suffice and probably do fine at stock. And you want an AM3*+* board.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> how bout an FX6300 on that board? could this work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> cpu AM3: AMD FX 6300 3.5ghz Black Edition (6 core)
> PHP 5530.00
> mb: am3 Gigabyte 78LMT S2
> PHP 2050.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 28,730
> 
> maybe I can upgrade the motherboard a little without going above the budget as well.


Are you able to wait for a short amount of time? Prices of the new AMD cards rebadged lineup are almost up and you might be able to get an R9 280X(7970Ghz) or R9 270X(7870) for cheap, well solely depends on your vendor prices in PH


----------



## Durquavian

Apparently it does support FX series missed that the first time. And it being a 3+1 VRM board even the 6 core might hurt. It can probably handle the 4300/50.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Are you able to wait for a short amount of time? Prices of the new AMD cards rebadged lineup are almost up and you might be able to get an R9 280X(7970Ghz) or R9 270X(7870) for cheap, well solely depends on your vendor prices in PH


prices are a bit different here. trust me that 7950 is hella cheap (clearance sale on that shop) 10500.00 php is about 238 USD. that's really cheap for a 7950. not to mention it has a good aftermarket cooler.

this is the revised build

cpu AM3: AMD FX 6300 3.5ghz Black Edition (6 core)
PHP 5530.00
mb: am3+ Asrock 970 Extreme 3
PHP 4050.00
hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
PHP 2890.00
ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
PHP 3690.00
casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
PHP 1620.00
psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
PHP 2450.00
-sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
PHP 10500.00

Total: 30,730 730USD

tbh im really dissapointed. didnt think those low end board wouldn't work when the cpus are at bone stock. I think he's better off with a haswell build. what do you guys think?

cpu lga1150: Intel Core i5 4570 3.2-3.6 Ghz (Quad Core) Haswell
PHP 8950.00
mb: lga1150 Asrock H81M DGS
PHP 2340.00
hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
PHP 2890.00
ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
PHP 3690.00
casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
PHP 1620.00
psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
PHP 2450.00
-sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
PHP 10500.00

Total: 32,440 (698USD)

a little beyond the budget but not by much if you ask me


----------



## Devildog83

The specs say it supports FX but does it support Vishera is the big question. Some will support Bulldozer and not Piledriver from what I heard. I guess it would depend on Bios updates.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> prices are a bit different here. trust me that 7950 is hella cheap (clearance sale on that shop) 10500.00 php is about 238 USD. that's really cheap for a 7950. not to mention it has a good aftermarket cooler.
> 
> this is the revised build
> 
> cpu AM3: AMD FX 6300 3.5ghz Black Edition (6 core)
> PHP 5530.00
> mb: am3+ Asrock 970 Extreme 3
> PHP 4050.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 30,730
> 
> tbh im really dissapointed. didnt think those low end board wouldn't work when the cpus are at bone stock. I think he's better off with a haswell build. what do you guys think?
> 
> cpu lga1150: Intel Core i5 4570 3.2-3.6 Ghz (Quad Core) Haswell
> PHP 8950.00
> mb: lga1150 Asrock H81M DGS
> PHP 2340.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 32,440
> 
> a little beyond the budget but not by much if you ask me


Have you checked out APUs they tend to be cheap and the Mobo aren't to bad and with on board grphics you can save a bit up front on GPU. It wont be outstanding but it will get the job done.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Have you checked out APUs they tend to be cheap and the Mobo aren't to bad and with on board grphics you can save a bit up front on GPU. It wont be outstanding but it will get the job done.


appreciate the suggestion but with budget builds for my friends almost exclusively I get them APU's. however this isn't a budget build.. it will be used for gaming and in school. he has an alienware laptop who he thinks is bad ass but utter trash in my eyes lol so either one of these builds will be a huge upgrade.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The specs say it supports FX but does it support Vishera is the big question. Some will support Bulldozer and not Piledriver from what I heard. I guess it would depend on Bios updates.


the motherboard supports vishera 100%. what I'm worried about is the VRM's on the board. would it be able to handle a bone stock 8320 or a 6300? (talking about the Gigabyte 78LMT S2)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Have you checked out APUs they tend to be cheap and the Mobo aren't to bad and with on board grphics you can save a bit up front on GPU. It wont be outstanding but it will get the job done.


So true, I built one for less than $500 and added a 7770 just for a bit better graphics. It's the Jonny1leg build in my sig.


----------



## jprovido

after much deliberation I decided on just sticking with the haswell build. would've been a disaster if I didn't consult this thread I was gonna pair an FX8320 with the cheap gigabyte board. TY guys really appreciate the inputs


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> after much deliberation I decided on just sticking with the haswell build. would've been a disaster if I didn't consult this thread I was gonna pair an FX8320 with the cheap gigabyte board. TY guys really appreciate the inputs


The problem about AMD boards is that we have no good boards on a tight budget for the Visheras, especially no M-ATX or Mini-ITX boards. I would have so love to make a small little rendering machine from my 8350









Hope your friend enjoys the rig!


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> after much deliberation I decided on just sticking with the haswell build. would've been a disaster if I didn't consult this thread I was gonna pair an FX8320 with the cheap gigabyte board. TY guys really appreciate the inputs


The asrock extreme would have more than handled any of the fx cpu's at stock, it would have even covered a really mild oc with the stock cooler, suprised you have taken it so far over budget to build a haswell though especially the i5, if your going to take it so far over budget you may as well have got the fx8320 with an asus m5a99x evo or similar and saved the hassle of taking it so far over, after all


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> The asrock extreme would have more than handled any of the fx cpu's at stock, it would have even covered a really mild oc with the stock cooler, suprised you have taken it so far over budget to build a haswell though especially the i5, if your going to take it so far over budget you may as well have got the fx8320 with an asus m5a99x evo or similar and saved the hassle of taking it so far over, after all


the difference between the two builds is 30 USD. trust me I was really leaning towards the FX build (I was thinking 8 threads would help him a lot with his usage) but the pros just outweighs the cons too much. this is a build for a friend and he won't be overclocking(wouldn't even dare touch the bios) after reading even some 970 boards struggle with 8 core chips I think it was the kicker for me. I'm sticking with the haswell build this time coz it will work fine even with a cheap board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> The problem about AMD boards is that we have no good boards on a tight budget for the Visheras, especially no M-ATX or Mini-ITX boards. I would have so love to make a small little rendering machine from my 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your friend enjoys the rig!


indeed. I had trouble matching a good cheap board for this build. I only have 9 boards to choose from and most are really expensive. would've liked a more entry level board that would work with 8 cores at bone stock. they could lock the overclocking people wouldn't mind it if you ask me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> prices are a bit different here. trust me that 7950 is hella cheap (clearance sale on that shop) 10500.00 php is about 238 USD. that's really cheap for a 7950. not to mention it has a good aftermarket cooler.
> 
> this is the revised build
> 
> cpu AM3: AMD FX 6300 3.5ghz Black Edition (6 core)
> PHP 5530.00
> mb: am3+ Asrock 970 Extreme 3
> PHP 4050.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 30,730 730USD
> 
> tbh im really dissapointed. didnt think those low end board wouldn't work when the cpus are at bone stock. I think he's better off with a haswell build. what do you guys think?
> 
> cpu lga1150: Intel Core i5 4570 3.2-3.6 Ghz (Quad Core) Haswell
> PHP 8950.00
> mb: lga1150 Asrock H81M DGS
> PHP 2340.00
> hdd: 1tb WDC Caviar Green (WD10EARX/WD10EZRX) 64mb sata 3 hdd
> PHP 2890.00
> ram: G.Skill Ares (Dual) 2x4gb ddr3 1600 CL9 (F3 1600C9D 8GAB)
> PHP 3690.00
> casing atx: Aerocool VS3 (PICTURE) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=15069110
> PHP 1620.00
> psu: FSP Raider 550watts 80Plus Silver
> PHP 2450.00
> -sale vga: HIS HD 7950 IceQ Boost 3gb/384bit (MURA TO SALE EH) http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=26630466
> PHP 10500.00
> 
> Total: 32,440 (698USD)
> 
> a little beyond the budget but not by much if you ask me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Have you checked out APUs they tend to be cheap and the Mobo aren't to bad and with on board grphics you can save a bit up front on GPU. It wont be outstanding but it will get the job done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So true, I built one for less than $500 and added a 7770 just for a bit better graphics. It's the Jonny1leg build in my sig.


haha was about to say the same thing ~


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting to be trumped


Hmmm.... Just got a 8230 to mess around with and I'll have to see if I can do it.
Won't be right away but soon.


----------



## Lanlan

How well does the Hyper 212+ cool the 8350? Anyone have a guesstimation of what I'd be able to OC to? Depends on the chip and mobo obviously, I'm just wanting a rough estimate.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> How well does the Hyper 212+ cool the 8350? Anyone have a guesstimation of what I'd be able to OC to? Depends on the chip and mobo obviously, I'm just wanting a rough estimate.


Oh god not again.








Evo does 4.3-4.5. Careful asking that question around here, people get kinda touchy about it.


----------



## Lanlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh god not again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evo does 4.3-4.5. Careful asking that question around here, people get kinda touchy about it.


Sorry, kinda excited about getting my 8350, trying to gather info from people with experience without making a bunch of threads. H100i or x60 is what I'm going for in the future, when I can afford it.


----------



## dmfree88

yeah i had a hyper212 it wasnt perdy







4.3ghz 100% stable 4.5ghz benchable. So glad to be using the NH-D14 now







.

If you havent bought it yet theres other coolers out there with better mounting systems youd probably appreciate better around the same price. even a thermaltake frio or a true spirit 120/140 would be better. May not perform quite as well but are all around better products.

Of course always recommend if you can afford it go up to a double tower or water cooling..

Highly recommend the kraken over the corsair if you go for CLC. Much better unit IMO and much quieter.

Truely recommend more then anything is just going for a cheap kit. If your going to upgrade for overclocking purposes you can get a cheap kit on frozencpu for around $150. If you cant afford that my personal opinion is big air double tower coolers are a better option over CLC. As you are still getting a decent overclock and never have to worry about pump failure (if a fan dies you just get another dont need replacement of whole system). Where as if you get the kit atleast if the pump dies you get a new one, plus you can upgrade one part at a time aswell. Really the price jump between CLC and cheap kit is not worth getting CLC IMO. Atleast not when you can just get a double tower usually for cheaper that performs similar and is much more dependable.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Sorry, kinda excited about getting my 8350, trying to gather info from people with experience without making a bunch of threads. H100i or x60 is what I'm going for in the future, when I can afford it.


On sale http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146028

It's a oddball size, but worth modding my case for.
Check out my pictures for some of the benches I've pulled off with it.

Totally worth that amount imo. Squeeze your wallet


----------



## soulwrath

go with PHANTEK or even NH-D14


----------



## Lanlan

I already own the 212, it's on my 3870k at the moment. I've never used watercooling so I'm not comfortable with a custom loop. I wanna start with a decent clc, they look awesome and seem to perform well. I'm not a big fan of big tower coolers like my 212 or the NH-D14. Leaning towards the x60 since it'll match my upcoming case.


----------



## miklkit

Whatta waste. I am running right now @ 5ghz on AIR. It is not stable for stress testing or gaming, but here it is! What does it take to make the 5GHZ club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/flir6p

What it looks like.


This thing flies!!! I gotta learn how to make it stable.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Whatta waste. I am running right now @ 5ghz on AIR. It is not stable for stress testing or gaming, but here it is! What does it take to make the 5GHZ club?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/flir6p
> 
> What it looks like.
> 
> 
> This thing flies!!! I gotta learn how to make it stable.


All it takes for the 5Ghz club (and 1Ghz OC club) is a CPU-Z Validation with your OCN Name.

To make it stable you're going to need, oh, about .1v more then it says you're using in the CPU-Z link.


----------



## process

1.43 vcore?
surprised it posts

I'm needing 1.46/7 to stably run 4.7ghz...

Don't think youll be getting a stable, 24/7 useable, 5ghz with air, but very best of luck


----------



## dmfree88

yeah 5ghz is not possible on air, atleast not from what ive seen. Maybe with the new 9xxx if air cooling can even handle stock on them


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Sorry, kinda excited about getting my 8350, trying to gather info from people with experience without making a bunch of threads. H100i or x60 is what I'm going for in the future, when I can afford it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> I already own the 212, it's on my 3870k at the moment. I've never used watercooling so I'm not comfortable with a custom loop. I wanna start with a decent clc, they look awesome and seem to perform well. I'm not a big fan of big tower coolers like my 212 or the NH-D14. Leaning towards the x60 since it'll match my upcoming case.


nah get the h220/h320, blows all other aios outta the water !!


----------



## Mega Man

delete


----------



## Alastair

Guys. Imagine an EVGA SR2 style board. For FX. 2 8320's, or 8350's running at 5GHz! With 4x GTX 780's or HD7970's!


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. Imagine an EVGA SR2 style board. For FX. 2 8320's, or 8350's running at 5GHz! With 4x GTX 780's or HD7970's!


Ya just imagine right?







Too bad its just your imagination..... EVGA & AMD =









AM3+ CPU's don't support dual hence no motherboards available. Now the Opterons can do it, 16 cores for servers.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. Imagine an EVGA SR2 style board. For FX. 2 8320's, or 8350's running at 5GHz! With 4x GTX 780's or HD7970's!


While we're talking theoreticals how about... Dual Apu. HSA, Huma, quad channel, hybrid quadfire support.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Ya just imagine right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad its just your imagination..... EVGA & AMD =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM3+ CPU's don't support dual hence no motherboards available. Now the Opterons can do it, 16 cores for servers.


on a board like this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131643

With a couple of these :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113320

And 4 kits of this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161579


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> While we're talking theoreticals how about... Dual Apu. HSA, Huma, quad channel, hybrid quadfire support.










=





















..........


----------



## Heidi

Guys, I am planning building AMD rig again...just can't hold it any more as this 2011 build really made me mad. So, the plan is, Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev.4 and FX8320...here, Down Under this one is whooping 50 bucks cheaper than FX8350, making it worth trying...
Does anyone has experience with above mentioned mobo, and, even more interesting reading would be with that combo...
Thanx


----------



## zzztopzzz

The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 is the reason I now have a Sabertooth 990FX. After 2 RMA's they finally sent me a new board and I immediately hung it on eBay. I have always been a Gigabyte fan going back to the 486 days. The source of the problems on my 990FXA were never really determined. Most of it stemmed from a wonky BIOS. I believe I was in the wrong place at the wrong time; i.e., bad quality control on this specific model. Would I ever go go with Gigabyte again? On a high-end board probably not. I now think Asus is king of the hill. Don't let this deter you, as you will have fairly good warranty options if you buy a new Gigabyte board. Also, performance-wise, Gigabyte if as good as anything out there when they're up and running. Do you home work on this as you're probably going to struck with it for a long time. Good luck!


----------



## Heidi

My first 990FXA-UD3 was not so good either...I sold it in a matter of days. Again, it was overheating. I had Saber for about a year and a half...while great board, good overclocker, it was a PCIe slots arrangement I didn't like it at all. However, the arrangement on UD3 was perfectly well suited for my situation. The only advantage Saber had over UD3 was beefier heatsinks and obviously VRM! BOS was kind of so-so job, suffering from release to release in variety of shortcomings. Like, LAN worked really well, but very next one screw this up and board barely had a constant stream of data over the port...then few days latter suddenly a new BIOS shows up which fix the issue, but still worse than before. I did mention LAN issue to the Asus but they told me off like, naah, u just dreaming that...
Customer support at Asus was always kind of shocking for me. Even another mobo, F1A75-V Pro...the issue I had reported was rude dismissed by Asus rep and never fixed.
However, I believe Giga fixed most of the issues on Rev4 of the UD3...beefy heatsink, probably fixed BIOS, at least I hope it should be mature by now...and, hopefully good VRM this time, with something Asus never sorted out...dual BIOS. I can assure you, this is worth few MHz less in the end. Saved me quite few times.
So, I am talking about Rev4 explicitly as that would be the only one which I would ever choose from Giga range!
Huh, I put this confusing post together and I've no idea what I was about to say at the beginning, lol!
Ehmm, yes, the reason why I asked for some experience is not to make mistake, yep, that was original idea of the post, whatever it looks like!!!
Thanks


----------



## jesh462

For what it's worth I have a 990fx ud3 rev 1.1 and an 8350 at 4.93ghz stable, 1.43 vcore. No issues now that I have a fan blowing on my VRMs.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> For what it's worth I have a 990fx ud3 rev 1.1 and an 8350 at 4.93ghz stable, 1.43 vcore. No issues now that I have a fan blowing on my VRMs.


Proof please. 4.93 on 1.43v is a heck of a statement, I would love to see proof of stability. For most hitting 4.7 on 1.43v is very good.


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Proof please. 4.93 on 1.43v is a heck of a statement, I would love to see proof of stability. For most hitting 4.7 on 1.43v is very good.


I'm on 4816 stable at 1.44v. I ran Prime 95 for about 1 hr with no core errors. But one jump to 4.9-5.0 gives me errors with out a voltage increase. 4.9 is doable easily on my CHIVF though I haven't tried it with Prime 95 yet, I just kept trying for the 5ghz goal. Waiting for a custom loop to push the voltage above 1.50v. No funds







I believe he can do it depending on his board and cooling but with 1.43v is a doubt. Proof buddy proof!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> For what it's worth I have a 990fx ud3 rev 1.1 and an 8350 at 4.93ghz stable, 1.43 vcore. No issues now that I have a fan blowing on my VRMs.


I have the same mobo and 4.9ghz takes 1.525 to get through 10 IBT runs. I would also like some proof


----------



## Durvelle27

FX-8350 @4.8GHz



FX-8350 @5.02GHz


----------



## Devildog83

Sweet Durvelle!!

I am smack dab in the middle at 4.9.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> All it takes for the 5Ghz club (and 1Ghz OC club) is a CPU-Z Validation with your OCN Name.
> 
> To make it stable you're going to need, oh, about .1v more then it says you're using in the CPU-Z link.


Thanks. Maybe I'll do it again after renaming the puter.

The volts shown were at idle with CnQ enabled. It was set at 1.65V in the bios and ran at 1.54V. When I tried to run IBT it froze with temps in the mid 60s.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Sweet Durvelle!!


Thx


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Sweet Durvelle!!
> 
> I am smack dab in the middle at 4.9.


What's the purpose of using Cinebench R15? It doesn't really stress anything at all.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> What's the purpose of using Cinebench R15? It doesn't really stress anything at all.


Its a benchmark to measure performance.


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Its a benchmark to measure performance.


I saw that. Well that is where my 880FX is a bit slower then the 990FX I guess. I just ran it at 4.92 and I got 766cb on the CPU test.

Question how many tests do I have to run in Prime95 to consider it stable? Or how long should I run it? Anyone?

I just ran 5 tests with no core errors at 4.92Ghz with 1.47v. My core temp maxed at 53c.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

..i'm not a happy clocker right now..

I think i've got a bum (so to speak, anyway) module.

I cannot get 4.8 or higher full stable, on all 8 cores.

drop cores 5+6, and i can get 4.9 fairly stable (hadn't primed yet) almost 5ghz (maybe when snow is on the ground)

still take 1.51v @ 4.8 with 6 cores.

ARGH!!

fyi: I've tried many things, dropping ram speed,fsb, multi, VDDA cpu/nb etc nothing is working. and unfortunately much beyond 1.56v i cant keep her cool enough. 1.56+ for 4.8 is not nice..


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> I saw that. Well that is where my 880FX is a bit slower then the 990FX I guess. I just ran it at 4.92 and I got 766cb on the CPU test.
> 
> Question how many tests do I have to run in Prime95 to consider it stable? Or how long should I run it? Anyone?
> 
> I just ran 5 tests with no core errors at 4.92Ghz with 1.47v. My core temp maxed at 53c.


If you can get through 10 intel burn test runs at normal or high intensity, you will be stable enough for anything else you do on your pc (within reason). I really don't see the point when some people run prime95 for 48 hours straight.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> I saw that. Well that is where my 880FX is a bit slower then the 990FX I guess. I just ran it at 4.92 and I got 766cb on the CPU test.
> 
> Question how many tests do I have to run in Prime95 to consider it stable? Or how long should I run it? Anyone?
> 
> I just ran 5 tests with no core errors at 4.92Ghz with 1.47v. My core temp maxed at 53c.


the longer the better.

my preference is an hour longer then you normally sit at your computer gaming or doing something intensive (surfing and d/l don't count)

most say full stable after 8hrs+ of blend.(atleast, lkie i said the more the better)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> If you can get through 10 intel burn test runs at normal or high intensity, you will be stable enough for anything else you do on your pc (within reason). I really don't see the point when some people run prime95 for 48 hours straight.


na man.

you can still have crashes and freeze after IBT. even at max settings.

you can't loop IBT that is why people prime.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> na man.
> 
> you can still have crashes and freeze after IBT. even at max settings.
> 
> you can't loop IBT that is why people prime.


IBT will find instability much quicker than Prime though


----------



## ashton4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> na man.
> 
> you can still have crashes and freeze after IBT. even at max settings.
> 
> you can't loop IBT that is why people prime.


IC IBT is good to begin a few test in different modes then use prime for an hour or two. But to be honest the meaning of stable can be different depending on what they do with there computer. I believe if your computer can game Crysis 3 or BF4 for 2-3 hours straight your pretty much good to go. Real time stress tests rather then benching because I have seen my temps get just as high gaming as in Prime95 especially with my crossfire warming up the case. Prime95 doesn't put that into consideration.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> IC IBT is good to begin a few test in different modes then use prime for an hour or two. But to be honest the meaning of stable can be different depending on what they do with there computer. I believe if your computer can game Crysis 3 or BF4 for 2-3 hours straight your pretty much good to go. Real time stress tests rather then benching because I have seen my temps get just as high gaming as in Prime95 especially with my crossfire warming up the case. Prime95 doesn't put that into consideration.


Genius idea: The greatest benchmark would to be running an instance of Unigine Valley to tax the GPU's while also running IBT in the background. It also doubles as a room heater for those chilly days!

I should note while gaming, rendering, transcoding, etc, I have never seen my CPU temps as high as they get when I run IBT


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> IBT will find instability much quicker than Prime though


different tools for different jobs.

If IBT could loop like prime i wouldn't use prime.

I find IBT more taxing on the computer then prime, why prime requires more voltage is beyond me.

however, for fine tuning memory prime small fft is primo. in my experience it will find rounding errors faster then IBT for such fine tuning.


----------



## VBoOmeRanGV

Prime and OCCT get my CPU temps up to 61-62*C and about 48*C on the GPU - probably mostly from the heat of the CPU.
When gaming hard temps rarely get over 50*C on the CPU and 52*C on the GPU


----------



## process

no pro with this stuyff but for those accordingly hitting 4.8 with 1.45<, LLC is probably kicking in big time...some OCCT Vcore graphs would be interesting


----------



## ashton4life

You guys are right the CPU doesn't get as hot as Prime95 puts it. I keep looking at the socket temp when gaming, lol . It does get pretty hot with my 2 video cards. With one card it gets 10c cooler. This is normal from what I read.


----------



## jesh462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Proof please. 4.93 on 1.43v is a heck of a statement, I would love to see proof of stability. For most hitting 4.7 on 1.43v is very good.


I have a thread in the AMD section already. There's only a couple pics and no screenshots or validations, but it's legit. Two nights after work and I still can't hit 5.03. =[
I'll validate tonight before I try for 5.03 some more.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 is the reason I now have a Sabertooth 990FX. After 2 RMA's they finally sent me a new board and I immediately hung it on eBay. I have always been a Gigabyte fan going back to the 486 days. The source of the problems on my 990FXA were never really determined. *Most of it stemmed from a wonky BIOS.* I believe I was in the wrong place at the wrong time; i.e., bad quality control on this specific model. Would I ever go go with Gigabyte again? On a high-end board probably not. I now think Asus is king of the hill. Don't let this deter you, as you will have fairly good warranty options if you buy a new Gigabyte board. Also, performance-wise, Gigabyte if as good as anything out there when they're up and running. Do you home work on this as you're probably going to struck with it for a long time. Good luck!


Well I know you had a Rev 3.0.

Nice job clumping all the revisions together by the way, and making the whole lineup suck even though Gigabyte holds the top OC record for both 8320 (my UD3) and 8350 (Red's UD7) in this club.









Rev 3 sucked because it was their first attempt at UEFI on AMD. Z68 was the same. If you can get a Rev 1.1, all is great. Just need to avoid the UEFI boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> My first 990FXA-UD3 was not so good either...I sold it in a matter of days. Again, it was overheating. I had Saber for about a year and a half...while great board, good overclocker, it was a PCIe slots arrangement I didn't like it at all. However, the arrangement on UD3 was perfectly well suited for my situation. The only advantage Saber had over UD3 was beefier heatsinks and obviously VRM! BOS was kind of so-so job, suffering from release to release in variety of shortcomings. Like, LAN worked really well, but very next one screw this up and board barely had a constant stream of data over the port...then few days latter suddenly a new BIOS shows up which fix the issue, but still worse than before. I did mention LAN issue to the Asus but they told me off like, naah, u just dreaming that...
> Customer support at Asus was always kind of shocking for me. Even another mobo, F1A75-V Pro...the issue I had reported was rude dismissed by Asus rep and never fixed.
> However, I believe Giga fixed most of the issues on Rev4 of the UD3...beefy heatsink, probably fixed BIOS, at least I hope it should be mature by now...and, hopefully good VRM this time, with something Asus never sorted out...dual BIOS. I can assure you, this is worth few MHz less in the end. Saved me quite few times.
> *So, I am talking about Rev4 explicitly as that would be the only one which I would ever choose from Giga range!*
> Huh, I put this confusing post together and I've no idea what I was about to say at the beginning, lol!
> Ehmm, yes, the reason why I asked for some experience is not to make mistake, yep, that was original idea of the post, whatever it looks like!!!
> Thanks


Noooo, still not as good as the old Rev 1.1 boards. Even the 970a-UD3 could do 4.8Ghz with ease during the Rev 1.1 days.


----------



## dmfree88

IBT will find instabilities faster but is only for quick testing. its like msi kombuster you only use it to verify it works at what your gpu overclock is set at. Then you take it to video games or benchmarks to verify stability and functionality. Same goes for your cpu. But a cpu is not as easily put to the test, IBT quickly tests for instabilities. Then if you want to make sure you can leave your computer on for hours running anything or converting or doing whatever with NO errors. You would then use prime95 to verify that it can sustain stability over time. Otherwise you aren't 100% stable. Read the readme included with prime95, if it fails, there IS a problem. If you can pass ibt but fail prime your not 100% stable. Although you still may be stable enough to do what you need to do without noticing or having any minor glitches.

Also most programs that get a return error from the processor know how to handle them. So if your processor returns a wrong answer to minor question its being asked, most video games/programs will know how to compensate and "re-ask" the question in a split second, so you wouldn't notice most errors if any.


----------



## miklkit

Meh. I HAD a UD3 R3 and R4. The R3 ran hot and had an unstable bios. Got an R4 on RMA and it had a really bad bios. Sold it and will never get another Gigabyte board.

I like IBT because I am learning to "read" it. It gives clues as to where the problem is that the others do not, plus it is faster. I don't need days long testing for what I do either as I rarely game for more than an hour at a time.


----------



## dmfree88

its all relative on what you use it for but the truth is if your not p95 stable your not 100% stable. The length of how long you use it is relative too I have had errors after 7 hours on just one worker then bumped up vcore one notch and passed 12 hours no problem. If you ever leave your computer on overnight folding, converting, downloading, parked in game etc and want to be SURE its safe, then its highly recommended you are 8+ hours p95 stable.


----------



## CooLWoLF

P95 is great for stability testing, but it generates so much heat!!!! My system is stable, but I never ran even close to 8 hours of p95. How could I when my 8350 would hit 65C+ after only a short period, even on a water cooled system in an air conditioned room!


----------



## dmfree88

then you need less volts or a lower clock







getting too hot


----------



## CooLWoLF

Its only at 1.44v as is to get 4.7ghz.

During game play in BF3, it doesn't even get close to that hot. Hottest its ever reached under gaming load is 42C.


----------



## soulwrath

Your on a clc you need a custom loop


----------



## jesh462

Custom water is true love.


----------



## Devildog83

I disagree with all of this P95 stable stuff. I know some folks are passionate about it but I cannot believe that I have to tax my CPU at 100% for 8 Hrs or it's not stable. If I don't have the cooling to do it then it doesn't mean I am not stable it just means if I ever run my CPU at 100% for that long I would have to clock down to keep it from getting too hot. I have never run even 4 hrs of prime because I don't feel it's needed. The only time my CPU is at 100% is while benching or stability testing for short bursts. My PC has run flawless for a long time, no BSOD's no freezes except when I clock my GPU to crazy high clocks to see what it would do. I don't even know what folding is or do I care or any of the other stuff some do, I game I watch movies and I surf. To say my PC isn't stable because I didn't run 8 hrs of P95 is no true, it's plenty stable for what I do as evidenced by not having any issues for many moons.

"If it's not P95 stable it's not stable" is only true to those who wish to believe that, I am not one of them.


----------



## CooLWoLF

I disagree about _needing_ a custom loop. Closed loop systems can work just fine for most people. And its not like I am trying to hit 5ghz at 1.5v+. Now if that were my goal, then OK custom loop would be the solution.

As I said, other than P95, nothing I run makes my cpu get even close to the temps that p95 hits, and the system is already stable. Its never crashed.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooLWoLF*
> 
> I disagree about _needing_ a custom loop. Closed loop systems can work just fine for most people. And its not like I am trying to hit 5ghz at 1.5v+. Now if that were my goal, then OK custom loop would be the solution.
> 
> As I said, other than P95, nothing I run makes my cpu get even close to the temps that p95 hits, and the system is already stable. Its never crashed.


Here, here, if you are happy there then I think you are fine. I run mine at the same 1.44v 4.7 all day and I am happy there. Even under 100% load for an hour I never hit past 58 or so on core or socket at 4.7.
Sure if I could afford it I wouldn't mind a full W/C set-up to hit 5+ Ghz and a 7990 or 2 but I can't so I haven't yet.


----------



## jesh462

The fact is that CLCs _are_ custom water loops. They're just budget, low performance products, squished together into tiny form factors that most would never buy in a custom loop.
The RMA rates of CLCs prove my point. They use tiny tubing full of plasticizers with failure-prone low power pumps, cheap aluminum radiators that give no thought for galvanic corrosion, and sub optimal coolant.
There is a reason watercooling enthusiasts cringe when you say you run a CLC.

Don't get me wrong, CLCs can be good for the money and compete with high end air. The problem is that in order to do so, there are sacrifices made that hurt the unaware consumer. Reliability will ALWAYS be a concern over the long term. Personally I would never run a CLC. I would either pick high end air or custom water for any system.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Genius idea: The greatest benchmark would to be running an instance of Unigine Valley to tax the GPU's while also running IBT in the background. It also doubles as a room heater for those chilly days!
> 
> I should note while gaming, rendering, transcoding, etc, I have never seen my CPU temps as high as they get when I run IBT


You can do this. Start bit coin mining with your GPU's then Fold with your CPU overnight. I have done it and it keeps my room nice and toasty during those cold winter nights!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> The fact is that CLCs _are_ custom water loops. They're just budget, low performance products, squished together into tiny form factors that most would never buy in a custom loop.
> The RMA rates of CLCs prove my point. They use tiny tubing full of plasticizers with failure-prone low power pumps, cheap aluminum radiators that give no thought for galvanic corrosion, and sub optimal coolant.
> There is a reason watercooling enthusiasts cringe when you say you run a CLC.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, CLCs can be good for the money and compete with high end air. The problem is that in order to do so, there are sacrifices made that hurt the unaware consumer. Personally I would never run a CLC. I would either pick high end air or custom water for any system.


I take offense to this! I love my H80i! I'm sure when I get my new board and my VRMs stop throttling I can get my chip to at least 4.8 using it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> The fact is that CLCs _are_ custom water loops. They're just budget, low performance products, squished together into tiny form factors that most would never buy in a custom loop.
> The RMA rates of CLCs prove my point. They use tiny tubing full of plasticizers with failure-prone low power pumps, cheap aluminum radiators that give no thought for galvanic corrosion, and sub optimal coolant.
> There is a reason watercooling enthusiasts cringe when you say you run a CLC.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, CLCs can be good for the money and compete with high end air. The problem is that in order to do so, there are sacrifices made that hurt the unaware consumer. Reliability will ALWAYS be a concern over the long term. Personally I would never run a CLC. I would either pick high end air or custom water for any system.


I have been running my H100i for almost a year now and had only 1 issue and that is the red LED doesn't work any more. Most who RMA'd them had to do with problems that could be fixed with driver updates or LED's. I don't need red LED's to run my cooler. Sure I want to do a full loop but until I do this works great for me and since I have personal experience I should know. No leaks , no clogging and no corrosion. A little dust maybe but you get that either way.


----------



## jesh462

True facts:

Plasticizers will leech from tubing and cause loss of performance and may clog loops over time.
All CLCs use tubing with plasticizers.
All water pumps have fairly low life compared to high end air solutions. The MCP35x is supposed to be about 5 years. CLC pumps are nowhere near this quality.
Tubing with as small a diameter of CLCs employ limits flow rates A LOT.
Aluminum and copper in any solution will cause galvanic corrosion over time, AKA radiator leaks and obstructions in the loop and block.
AFAIK all CLCs use aluminum radiators because aluminum is cheap.
Even a pure copper loop will corrode over time due to microscopic air bubbles collecting in low flow zones.
Distilled water is the most thermally effective coolant. Due to meeting price points, no CLCs employ distilled water only.
Finally, CLCs are closed, so there is no easy way to do maintenance to prevent any of these issues.

Just because you were unaware of these issues when you bought a CLC doesn't mean that you will not be effected by them.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I take offense to this! I love my H80i! I'm sure when I get my new board and my VRMs stop throttling I can get my chip to at least 4.8 using it.


Are you going to go with the CHVFZ or Sabertooth?


----------



## dmfree88

you didnt read my post or something. it said not 100% stable and also said you can be as stable as you need to be without noticing OR even having errors. Just because you are happy with what you have does not mean your 100% stable. you can go for years without errors or bsods without being 100% stable.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you didnt read my post or something. it said not 100% stable and also said you can be as stable as you need to be without noticing OR even having errors. Just because you are happy with what you have does not mean your 100% stable. you can go for years without errors or bsods without being 100% stable.


Ayup! I fully expect to go for years with no errors except when I'm stress testing. For normal use this thing runs like a stocker.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you didnt read my post or something. it said not 100% stable and also said you can be as stable as you need to be without noticing OR even having errors. Just because you are happy with what you have does not mean your 100% stable. you can go for years without errors or bsods without being 100% stable.


My issue is with your opinion of 100% stable, if I can go for years without any problems it's my opinion that I am 100% stable. Obviously you have a different opinion and you are entitled to it. It's just not my opinion.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> True facts:
> 
> Plasticizers will leech from tubing and cause loss of performance and may clog loops over time.
> All CLCs use tubing with plasticizers.
> All water pumps have fairly low life compared to high end air solutions. The MCP35x is supposed to be about 5 years. CLC pumps are nowhere near this quality.
> Tubing with as small a diameter of CLCs employ limits flow rates A LOT.
> Aluminum and copper in any solution will cause galvanic corrosion over time, AKA radiator leaks and obstructions in the loop and block.
> AFAIK all CLCs use aluminum radiators because aluminum is cheap.
> Even a pure copper loop will corrode over time due to microscopic air bubbles collecting in low flow zones.
> Distilled water is the most thermally effective coolant. Due to meeting price points, no CLCs employ distilled water only.
> Finally, CLCs are closed, so there is no easy way to do maintenance to prevent any of these issues.
> 
> Just because you were unaware of these issues when you bought a CLC doesn't mean that you will not be effected by them.


You're saying custom has no chance of failure?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> True facts:
> 
> Plasticizers will leech from tubing and cause loss of performance and may clog loops over time.
> All water pumps have fairly low life compared to high end air solutions. The MCP35x is supposed to be about 5 years. CLC pumps are nowhere near this quality.
> Tubing with as small a diameter of CLCs employ limits flow rates A LOT.
> Aluminum and copper in any solution will cause galvanic corrosion over time, AKA radiator leaks and obstructions in the loop and block.
> Distilled water is the most thermally effective coolant. Due to meeting price points, no CLCs employ distilled water only.
> 
> Just because you were unaware of these issues when you bought a CLC doesn't mean that you will not be effected by them.


I would still argue that CLC's are superior to high end air though, at least for cooling capacity and quietness.

For your points, Ill address them one by one:

1. Has this been proven anywhere? Most CLC's use tubing that isn't similar to a custom loop, so I cant vet the legitimacy of this statement.
2. This is not a true statement. The corsair hydro series have a 5 year warranty. Many other companies are using the same OEM as Corsair, so I'm assuming their longevity would be similar.
3. The length of the loop in a CLC is so short, that the tube diameter is nearly irrelevant. The logic of a full custom loop doesn't apply to a run as short as the average CLC
4. True, but you are applying custom loop logic again. How do you know that copper and aluminum are being mixed? I personally have never seen the inside of a CLC pump/block. Also, the liquids used in these loops, or rather, chemical concoctions are composed of glycol and other chemical goodies that most likely negate any galvanic corrosion or oxidation.
5. True, I personally used distilled water and a kill coil in my loop. But using just distilled water requires frequent flushes because water is a good vehicle for galvanizing electrons and biomatter/algae. Thus, CLC's use their chemical mixtures to avoid any necessary maintenance.

For the record, I used an h100 for a year or so before taking the dive to a custom loop (a real custom loop, we're talking D5, UT60 rads, EK blocks). And trust me, I've never looked back


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> The fact is that CLCs _are_ custom water loops. They're just budget, low performance products, squished together into tiny form factors that most would never buy in a custom loop.
> The RMA rates of CLCs prove my point. They use tiny tubing full of plasticizers with failure-prone low power pumps, cheap aluminum radiators that give no thought for galvanic corrosion, and sub optimal coolant.
> There is a reason watercooling enthusiasts cringe when you say you run a CLC.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, CLCs can be good for the money and compete with high end air. The problem is that in order to do so, there are sacrifices made that hurt the unaware consumer. Reliability will ALWAYS be a concern over the long term. Personally I would never run a CLC. I would either pick high end air or custom water for any system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jesh462*
> 
> True facts:
> 
> Plasticizers will leech from tubing and cause loss of performance and may clog loops over time.
> All CLCs use tubing with plasticizers.
> All water pumps have fairly low life compared to high end air solutions. The MCP35x is supposed to be about 5 years. CLC pumps are nowhere near this quality.
> Tubing with as small a diameter of CLCs employ limits flow rates A LOT.
> Aluminum and copper in any solution will cause galvanic corrosion over time, AKA radiator leaks and obstructions in the loop and block.
> AFAIK all CLCs use aluminum radiators because aluminum is cheap.
> Even a pure copper loop will corrode over time due to microscopic air bubbles collecting in low flow zones.
> Distilled water is the most thermally effective coolant. Due to meeting price points, no CLCs employ distilled water only.
> Finally, CLCs are closed, so there is no easy way to do maintenance to prevent any of these issues.
> 
> Just because you were unaware of these issues when you bought a CLC doesn't mean that you will not be effected by them.


while mostly true i think the h220/h320 breaks this mold !~

to all the stability stuff. we never said it was not fine for you, it is known in this thread as gaming stable. the part we take issue with is when you come here and say i am stable at blah. we dont want people to come in here and believe for example they can get a 5ghz oc from a 8350 and 212... ppl have said this before granted it is to an extreme you guy never did, but you get my point.

if it is not stable. ie for folding,mining, encoding, or rendering.... well... then.... it is not stable. if you ever have an error.... it is not stable .....


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> You're saying custom has no chance of failure?


Depends what you mean by "chance of failure"

For one, you have complete control over the fittings and tubing, meaning the probability of leak can be diminished greatly.

But for general failure, as in parts crapping out, custom loops have their fair share of hardship as well. Anyone remember the EK nickel plating fiasco from a few years ago?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooLWoLF*
> 
> P95 is great for stability testing, but it generates so much heat!!!! My system is stable, but I never ran even close to 8 hours of p95. How could I when my 8350 would hit 65C+ after only a short period, even on a water cooled system in an air conditioned room!


Give this a read
http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/20#post_13127125

When you understand stability, it makes it much easier to justify the time it takes.
That or when you loose important data due to corruption for the first time.

As for your temps, you need a better cooling solution. My 4813MHz passes 24 hrs of Prime95 and a lot more.


----------



## Mega Man

but it is not my system... if "gaming stable" or another stable ( * remember gertie !! ) is what you want. then you want it. just dont expect to come in here and say i am stable.... we want









and no ... benches are not stability programs ....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> while mostly true i think the h220/h320 breaks this mold !~
> 
> to all the stability stuff. we never said it was not fine for you, it is known in this thread as gaming stable. the part we take issue with is when you come here and say i am stable at blah. we dont want people to come in here and believe for example they can get a 5ghz oc from a 8350 and 212... ppl have said this before granted it is to an extreme you guy never did, but you get my point.
> 
> if it is not stable. ie for folding,mining, encoding, or rendering.... well... then.... it is not stable. if you ever have an error.... it is not stable .....


I never said I had ever had any errors just that if I wanted to run P95 for more than an hour or so I would have to clock down or get better cooling because I don't like to heat up my CPU. It doesn't mean I am not stable it just means I don't want to use up hours of my CPU's life-span trying to prove it. Really, how many in here don't think that with an 8350 @ 4.7 and say even 1.45v on a CHVFZ that it would not be stable. Ya'll have done enough testing to know that if I wanted to and could keep a bit cooler that most likely it would be. I don't do rendering, encoding, mining or folding or do I care to know what they are. Game stable is something that has been created in here to label those who don't do any of those things and don't choose to tax the crap out of their CPU's. Every electronic component has a life span and I choose to ration it out as I see fit. I you want to tell me I am not stable because of it then that's your right, it's OK I just have a different opinion. If you use your rig for any of the above mentioned tasks then by all means I am with you, test the heck out of it. You just can't tell me I am not stable when neither of us know for sure.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I never said I had ever had any errors just that if I wanted to run P95 for more than an hour or so I would have to clock down or get better cooling because I don't like to heat up my CPU. It doesn't mean I am not stable it just means I don't want to use up hours of my CPU's life-span trying to prove it. Really, how many in here don't think that with an 8350 @ 4.7 and say even 1.45v on a CHVFZ that it would not be stable. Ya'll have done enough testing to know that if I wanted to and could keep a bit cooler that most likely it would be. I don't do rendering, encoding, mining or folding or do I care to know what they are. Game stable is something that has been created in here to label those who don't do any of those things and don't choose to tax the crap out of their CPU's. Every electronic component has a life span and I choose to ration it out as I see fit. I you want to tell me I am not stable because of it then that's your right, it's OK I just have a different opinion. If you use your rig for any of the above mentioned tasks then by all means I am with you, test the heck out of it. You just can't tell me I am not stable when neither of us know for sure.


* most take ~1.475 @ load to be stable @4.7 ....

.25v is alot

actually i can tell you *your not stable because you DONT know for sure.* if you knew.... well then i would not say you are not stable


----------



## The Sandman

If you don't have one of these


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






than please don't claim anything other than game/bench stable.


----------



## Pionir

Ok, I know this is not the right place for me, but there's 24800 posts and I have one question









Has anybody tried to lock two or four cores in BIOS and then do some testing, games, OC etc ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> * most take ~1.475 @ load to be stable @4.7 ....
> 
> .25v is alot
> 
> actually i can tell you *your not stable because you DONT know for sure.* if you knew.... well then i would not say you are not stable


Well that's your opinion. I've had it at 1.45 4.7 for 1 hour and I am not going to go any longer just to prove it. We can disagree. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Mega Man

yes and some boards can even lock down single cores on each module


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pionir*
> 
> Ok, I know this is not the right place for me, but there's 24800 posts and I have one question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried to lock two or four cores in BIOS and then do some testing, games, OC etc ?


Yes, no real gain from it other than perhaps a slightly higher CPU-Z Validation or a lighter demand on the power delivery system. The problem I had was that the remaining active cores were running hotter than they did with all cores enabled, just relating my experiences.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My issue is with your opinion of 100% stable, if I can go for years without any problems it's my opinion that I am 100% stable. Obviously you have a different opinion and you are entitled to it. It's just not my opinion.


If there were a manufacturers test released to test stability of a processor im sure its minimum test length would probably be 24 hours. The truth is though read what prime95 readme says. if theres a failure there is a problem.

therefore under heavy loads your processor MAY be returning false results. As i mentioned before most programs/games have the ability to recognize errors and compensate or as i said "re-ask" for the proper answer without you ever seeing it (functions that ask if the answer was equal to expected if not re-do).

The design of p95 is simple. do this, does it equal what i know it should? no, then fail. If it returns a wrong answer its possible it can do it elsewhere. If you are failing p95 at all you are not 100% stable.. if its just getting too hot it doesnt mean its not stable just means you cant cool it for that heavy of a load. Might still be 100 percent stable you just cant tell







.

I understand theres opinions on what 100 percent stable is but asside from how long you should run it, its still a fact that returning invalid answers is not stable. If you read the readme of p95 it specifically states there is a problem if it returns false results. As I said just because you spend years using your pc and it never fails doesnt mean its 100% stable. means its 100% functionable all the time









I understand not wanting to run it for extended times, i dont either. Once you get a feel for your chip you shouldn't need to. But I have seen failures over long periods of time so it is possible to still not be 100% stable even if you ran for 4 hours and it went fine. The only way to REALLY know is to run it for like 24+ hours but im not that anal either. Its all relative but the fact still remains any failures = unstable, if you havent tested for atleast 8+ hours you dont really know for sure if you can leave your computer for that long running that heavy. Thats the reason to test longer. thats the reason you cant be 100% stable without knowing that 100% of the time it will return the right answer.


----------



## Devildog83

All of that is absolutely true and I do understand not wanting to give other readers the impression that if you are doing any of the previously mentioned tasks that it's not a good idea to be as you would put it 100% stable. I like all of you guys and hate these stupid arguments so I will just call it Devildog stable and leave it at that.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Are you going to go with the CHVFZ or Sabertooth?


Im leaning toward the Sabertooth, I'm not sure i can justify 40 extra bucks (i.e. almost a full tank of gas) for the CHV-Z just because it looks awesome. Ill probobly pick it up monday or tuesday.


----------



## Kryton

The Sabertooth is a great board, you can't go wrong with it.
I have a CHV-Z and it's a terrific one as well.

To sum up the differences between the two models, you can think of the Sabertooth as a CHV-Z "Lite" - All the performance without all the bells and whistles the CHV-Z has.

I'm thinking about picking up a Saber to compliment my CHV and CHV-Z boards.

On a side note: Testing with the new 8320 went extremely well, I'll post up some results before long.


----------



## Mega Man

one thing i like more about saberkitty too more termisters on the board ( temp sensors )

i could not believe they didnt use it on the CVFz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> The Sabertooth is a great board, you can't go wrong with it.
> I have a CHV-Z and it's a terrific one as well.
> 
> To sum up the differences between the two models, you can think of the Sabertooth as a CHV-Z "Lite" - All the performance without all the bells and whistles the CHV-Z has.
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a Saber to compliment my CHV and CHV-Z boards.
> 
> On a side note: Testing with the new 8320 went extremely well, I'll post up some results before long.


I had a really good one a while back , batch 1237 I believe, what batch did you get?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had a really good one a while back , batch 1237 I believe, what batch did you get?


http://valid.canardpc.com/tjthps

CPU: FX 8320

5087MHz (19.5x 260) @ 1.36v's
Cooling: H2O ( OCZ Hydroflow CPU block)

MB: Asus Crosshair V - Z (BIOS Version 1703)
NB @ 2608MHz / 1.40v's

RAM: 1043MHz @ 1.70v's (CL7 9-8-27)

OS: Win 7 64Bit





Apparently a really good batch (1311).


----------



## Mega Man

i just saw your avatar/name and it clicked that show was hilarious


----------



## Kryton

The wife is a huge fan and we have every episode they made plus the movie!


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooLWoLF*
> 
> P95 is great for stability testing, but it generates so much heat!!!! My system is stable, but I never ran even close to 8 hours of p95. How could I when my 8350 would hit 65C+ after only a short period, even on a water cooled system in an air conditioned room!


Using a thermalright sb-e extreme im at 4.7 stable with temps maxing at 62 core and 70 socket, constant 60 and 69 respective with 1.42v


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

http://valid.canardpc.com/kahwxw


----------



## dmfree88

my first play with heaven. only changed to custom to adjust resolution. How does it compare to a single 7950? I was originally going to get a 7950 but got a great deal on this 7870 hawk. Is it a decent score for a single card?

high:


ultra:


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> my first play with heaven. only changed to custom to adjust resolution. How does it compare to a single 7950? I was originally going to get a 7950 but got a great deal on this 7870 hawk. Is it a decent score for a single card?
> 
> high:
> 
> 
> ultra:


Why you no run 1920/1080? lol. Was trying to compare my 7770 x2 @ 1155/1450 with fps of 32 on ultra preset 4xmsaa. Think I Had 26fps on ultra with 8xmsaa like in the ungine benchmark setup in these forums.


----------



## dmfree88

I have a crappy monitor its vga 1440x900 acer x173w.. i plan to upgrade that next. Wish i had another monitor to test on

For some reason i cant change the voltage on this thing though. Always stuck at 1.219 even if i push past 1.3. I cant seem to figure it out


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I have a crappy monitor its vga 1440x900 acer x173w.. i plan to upgrade that next. Wish i had another monitor to test on


OK, makes sense.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I have a crappy monitor its vga 1440x900 acer x173w.. i plan to upgrade that next. Wish i had another monitor to test on
> 
> For some reason i cant change the voltage on this thing though. Always stuck at 1.219 even if i push past 1.3. I cant seem to figure it out


Set the Tessellation to extreme and try again. Run it with everything as high as you can get it and you will see where you are really at, even if you set the resolution to 1600 x 900 it will give you a better idea. What clocks, looks like it might be 1200/1350?


----------



## Devildog83

I got this at normal but I couldn't get lower than 16x9 and I am running a 47in 240Hz LED TV with it.


----------



## dmfree88

i did it in windowed mode the very first time at 1440x900 and scored horribly -20fps average vs full screen same res. i could do 1600x900 in windowed or as a non-native resolution but i would assume this would yield similar improper results. I just need to get a better monitor really, I am hoping to save towards that someday, I really dont know what to buy though either I dont want one that will crap-out on me but i still want 21+inch atleast 1080p for $100ish is probably not gonna be easy to find.

Anyways yes it was at 1200/1350. Seemed to be the max that fan profile (and my ears) could handle. Apparently the jet on the front of the box means you think you heard one if fans reach 60%+, Also no voltage adjustment is irritating.


----------



## process

had a clock running at 4.7 under 1.4500 volts and memory clocked to 2400 with 11,12,11,24 cr1 timings @ 1.65v...
this passed IBT and seemed stable with a relatively short p95..

I've gamed with this clock pretty much everyday with no problems... but today, I went over to filmon to catch up with some news and everytime it would freeze the computer on a loading screen...
I fiddled with llc and a few fine tuning options, but not joy. So I lowered the ram to 2133 and it loaded no prob. So, could it really be the ram thats causing the probs..seems it must.. even though the ram passed windows mem diagnostic... maybe one of the timings


----------



## process

sure I saw someone else complaining of similar probs before...so this is what I just did..

upped ram voltage to 1.6550 - set ram capability to 120% / power phase control - extreme / switching frequency 400/ tested fine

then left digi+ settings and lowered voltage to 1.65 and again it seems to be fine now


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> had a clock running at 4.7 under 1.4500 volts and memory clocked to 2400 with 11,12,11,24 cr1 timings @ 1.65v...
> this passed IBT and seemed stable with a relatively short p95..
> 
> I've gamed with this clock pretty much everyday with no problems... but today, I went over to filmon to catch up with some news and everytime it would freeze the computer on a loading screen...
> I fiddled with llc and a few fine tuning options, but not joy. So I lowered the ram to 2133 and it loaded no prob. So, could it really be the ram thats causing the probs..seems it must.. even though the ram passed windows mem diagnostic... maybe one of the timings


what is your cpu/nb voltage?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7307101

maybe easier comparison tool. It certainly stomped the 650ti boost i had:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7028176

Heres a re-run was able to solidify 6th place single gpu 7870 similar build not sure if i should go any higher on the clock though:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7307143


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> what is your cpu/nb voltage?


left it auto









just changed - multiplier/core voltage/ram voltage, timings and freq


----------



## dmfree88

i think i just fried my card







. I had overclocked it to 1280/1400 and ran 3dmark11. part way through the 2nd test it crashed. I couldn't see a reason why max temp was 75 degrees but for some reason now i get MAJOR artifacts all across my screen during 3dmark11 or playing games like counter-strike: GO.. seems fine in desktop and surfing but as soon as i pop up a game or 3dmark11 theres lines and artifacts everywhere flashing crazy (went back to stock clocks immedietly after problem).

guess it was just a scare... after a restart seems to be working better now... apparently i found the voltage limit







.. Too bad i cant UP THE VOLTAGE


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i think i just fried my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had overclocked it to 1280/1400 and ran 3dmark11. part way through the 2nd test it crashed. I couldn't see a reason why max temp was 75 degrees but for some reason now i get MAJOR artifacts all across my screen during 3dmark11 or playing games like counter-strike: GO.. seems fine in desktop and surfing but as soon as i pop up a game or 3dmark11 theres lines and artifacts everywhere flashing crazy (went back to stock clocks immedietly after problem).
> 
> guess it was just a scare... after a restart seems to be working better now... apparently i found the voltage limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Too bad i cant UP THE VOLTAGE


fyi you have ot restart if driver crashes there are ways to restart it without restarting pc...


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> had a clock running at 4.7 under 1.4500 volts and memory clocked to 2400 with 11,12,11,24 cr1 timings @ 1.65v...
> this passed IBT and seemed stable with a relatively short p95..
> 
> I've gamed with this clock pretty much everyday with no problems... but today, I went over to filmon to catch up with some news and everytime it would freeze the computer on a loading screen...
> I fiddled with llc and a few fine tuning options, but not joy. So I lowered the ram to 2133 and it loaded no prob. So, could it really be the ram thats causing the probs..seems it must.. even though the ram passed windows mem diagnostic... maybe one of the timings


Try 34 Tras and work timings down equally if stable from there.

That was a little vague, typically rule of thumb is : CL+tRCD+tRP=Tras (give or take 1)
There are chips that do less by quite a bit, but 24 is pushing it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> left it auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just changed - multiplier/core voltage/ram voltage, timings and freq


I was just wondering , my chv-z needs 1.40 V cpu/nb to run 16 gbs with 4 dimms at 2400 mhz + at similar timings so if you are below that , you may want to bump it up a bit.
Also, curiously, it auto's to a ht link multi of 11 when running this configuration. I have noticed a gain in stability on my other vishera platform from dropping to the 11 multi too.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was just wondering , my chv-z needs 1.40 V cpu/nb to run 16 gbs with 4 dimms at 2400 mhz + at similar timings so if you are below that , you may want to bump it up a bit.
> Also, curiously, it auto's to a ht link multi of 11 when running this configuration. I have noticed a gain in stability on my other vishera platform from dropping to the 11 multi too.


cpu/nb had an auto figure of 1.4v so ive just replaced that figure manualy....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Try 34 Tras and work timings down equally if stable from there.
> That was a little vague, typically rule of thumb is : CL+tRCD+tRP=Tras (give or take 1)
> There are chips that do less by quite a bit, but 24 is pushing it.


Ye when I get a little mroe time I may have to... going by that my Tras is low... but at the mo working

after messing around in digi+ things were fine... Restarted the comp numerous times and all was good...then I shut down, came back, and comp wouldnt post. Ive now put volts back to 1.6550, along with digi+ alterations, and so far so good.


----------



## Alastair

Guys I always wanted to know. The FX-4XXX and 6XXX processors, CPU-Z screenies show them as either Zambezi or Vishera just like the 8XXX. So the question is simple. Under the hood are 4XXX and 6XXX series processors the same die as 8XXX series just with disabled modules like the 500-900 Denebs and 900T Thuban Phenoms? Or are they two different dies? Also if they ARE the same can disabled modules and cores be re-activated?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I always wanted to know. The FX-4XXX and 6XXX processors, CPU-Z screenies show them as either Zambezi or Vishera just like the 8XXX. So the question is simple. Under the hood are 4XXX and 6XXX series processors the same die as 8XXX series just with disabled modules like the 500-900 Denebs and 900T Thuban Phenoms? Or are they two different dies? Also if they ARE the same can disabled modules and cores be re-activated?


they are the same dies.. not sure on the reactivation though alot of that depends on the board... also they may have laser cut the cores out.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I always wanted to know. The FX-4XXX and 6XXX processors, CPU-Z screenies show them as either Zambezi or Vishera just like the 8XXX. So the question is simple. Under the hood are 4XXX and 6XXX series processors the same die as 8XXX series just with disabled modules like the 500-900 Denebs and 900T Thuban Phenoms? Or are they two different dies? Also if they ARE the same can disabled modules and cores be re-activated?


No the FX 4 & 6 can not be unlocked like phenom IIs as there laser cut and not just disabled


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i think i just fried my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had overclocked it to 1280/1400 and ran 3dmark11. part way through the 2nd test it crashed. I couldn't see a reason why max temp was 75 degrees but for some reason now i get MAJOR artifacts all across my screen during 3dmark11 or playing games like counter-strike: GO.. seems fine in desktop and surfing but as soon as i pop up a game or 3dmark11 theres lines and artifacts everywhere flashing crazy (went back to stock clocks immedietly after problem).
> 
> guess it was just a scare... after a restart seems to be working better now... apparently i found the voltage limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Too bad i cant UP THE VOLTAGE


What brand 7870 do you have? So you scored a 6th place 7870 score on 3dmark without upping the voltage?! That seems kinda insane.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I always wanted to know. The FX-4XXX and 6XXX processors, CPU-Z screenies show them as either Zambezi or Vishera just like the 8XXX. So the question is simple. Under the hood are 4XXX and 6XXX series processors the same die as 8XXX series just with disabled modules like the 500-900 Denebs and 900T Thuban Phenoms? Or are they two different dies? Also if they ARE the same can disabled modules and cores be re-activated?


No you can't. AMD isn't gonna let us get around them like that again.







If you could nobody would have any reason to buy anything other than 4300's.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Try 34 Tras and work timings down equally if stable from there.
> 
> That was a little vague, typically rule of thumb is : CL+tRCD+tRP=Tras (give or take 1)
> There are chips that do less by quite a bit, but 24 is pushing it.


Depends though. I am at 7-9-8-20-26 1600 and perfectly stable. not sure if I could go lower on the 20-26, didn't check.


----------



## soulwrath

Thinking of restarting my oc gonna do a mixture of dsb and multi. Going to start fsb clocking from 1.35v @ 4.6 ghz since hitting 4.7 requires 1.475v


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I always wanted to know. The FX-4XXX and 6XXX processors, CPU-Z screenies show them as either Zambezi or Vishera just like the 8XXX. So the question is simple. Under the hood are 4XXX and 6XXX series processors the same die as 8XXX series just with disabled modules like the 500-900 Denebs and 900T Thuban Phenoms? Or are they two different dies? Also if they ARE the same can disabled modules and cores be re-activated?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> they are the same dies.. not sure on the reactivation though alot of that depends on the board... also they may *ARE* have laser cut the cores out.


fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Thinking of restarting my oc gonna do a mixture of dsb and multi. Going to start fsb clocking from 1.35v @ 4.6 ghz since hitting 4.7 requires 1.475v


GL !~


----------



## soulwrath

Thank you hopefully I can get better voltages and hit 5ghz lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Thank you hopefully I can get better voltages and hit 5ghz lol


What cooling and board


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Thank you hopefully I can get better voltages and hit 5ghz lol


on air or even clc, very doubtful
heat being the issue, you'd prob have better chances hitting 5ghz via mostly multiplier


----------



## soulwrath

Trying to see if adjust fsb will result in less voltage increase


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Trying to see if adjust fsb will result in less voltage increase


Surely more voltage via fsb cause your over clocking numerous components not just the cpu


----------



## Ninja Harbinger

I'm getting some fairly warm temps at stock on my 8320 compared to my 955 @4GHz... Idling yesterday (ambient was a little high at something like 31c) it was ~45-50. Playing BF4 CPUTIN got to about 65 which I know is way high. The socket was cooler than that though.

I'm using a Hyper 212+, does that sound right or should I remount the heatsink?Cool 'n Quiet and C1E are enabled and turbo is disabled to keep the temps down but I'm just a bit puzzled. I'm thinking a remount is in order before I try to push it.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Surely more voltage via fsb cause your over clocking numerous components not just the cpu


no hurt attempting to get 4.8 with a higher fsb and lower voltage setting ~


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninja Harbinger*
> 
> I'm getting some fairly warm temps at stock on my 8320 compared to my 955 @4GHz... Idling yesterday (ambient was a little high at something like 31c) it was ~45-50. Playing BF4 CPUTIN got to about 65 which I know is way high. The socket was cooler than that though.
> 
> I'm using a Hyper 212+, does that sound right or should I remount the heatsink?Cool 'n Quiet and C1E are enabled and turbo is disabled to keep the temps down but I'm just a bit puzzled. I'm thinking a remount is in order before I try to push it.


Open hw monitor while gaming, see what voltages the cpu is being sent. My asrock board will really bump up the V with llc enabled and make whatever chip i have on it run warm.
The 212 + really struggles with these 8 cores , but I am a little surprised you are getting that hot. How is your case airflow?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What brand 7870 do you have? So you scored a 6th place 7870 score on 3dmark without upping the voltage?! That seems kinda insane.


Msi 7870 hawk. For some reason its stuck at 1.21v. Seems to overclock well without changing volts but still irritating. Also was only 6th out of similar builds


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Msi 7870 hawk. For some reason its stuck at 1.21v. Seems to overclock well without changing volts but still irritating. Also was only 6th out of similar builds


I use to have a MSI Hawk HD 7870 but it was voltage unlocked. Was able to put core at 1.3v


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Msi 7870 hawk. For some reason its stuck at 1.21v. Seems to overclock well without changing volts but still irritating. Also was only 6th out of similar builds


That's weird, MSI is almost always voltage unlocked.


----------



## dmfree88

it is voltage unlocked but when i change it nothing happens, always 1.219 even if i go up to 1.3+


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> it is voltage unlocked but when i change it nothing happens, always 1.219 even if i go up to 1.3+


Your using afterburner for this?


----------



## Deadboy90

So I'm gonna pick up my new MOBO tommarow. I think it's gonna be the Sabertooth and the rest of the money will go toward my new PS4 next month. Ill post pics when I get it unboxed, gonna spend some time with the girlfriend before I get home.


----------



## Ninja Harbinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Open hw monitor while gaming, see what voltages the cpu is being sent. My asrock board will really bump up the V with llc enabled and make whatever chip i have on it run warm.
> The 212 + really struggles with these 8 cores , but I am a little surprised you are getting that hot. How is your case airflow?


Voltage is up to 1.285v I'm pretty sure. Yeah, I'm using an ASRock 970 Extreme 4. Not the best board I know but it works. As for airflow, this isn't my system of course, just a picture I found on google. Now I do actually run with my side panel off, I've found it runs cooler. Anyways:


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninja Harbinger*
> 
> Voltage is up to 1.285v I'm pretty sure. Yeah, I'm using an ASRock 970 Extreme 4. Not the best board I know but it works. As for airflow, this isn't my system of course, just a picture I found on google. Now I do actually run with my side panel off, I've found it runs cooler. Anyways:


Yea that's definetly not right. My 8320 had to get up to [email protected] 1.44v to get those same temps on my 212 evo. I'm guessing you didn't mount the cooler right, try it again.


----------



## Ninja Harbinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea that's definetly not right. My 8320 had to get up to [email protected] 1.44v to get those same temps on my 212 evo. I'm guessing you didn't mount the cooler right, try it again.


Yeah my guess is not enough thermal paste. I didn't put that much on.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninja Harbinger*
> 
> Yeah my guess is not enough thermal paste. I didn't put that much on.


Don't go putting too much either. Just a dot the size of an uncooked rice grain is sufficient.


----------



## Ninja Harbinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Don't go putting too much either. Just a dot the size of an uncooked rice grain is sufficient.


Yeah the problem with the Hyper 212+ is the fact that the place of contact isn't flat, it has gaps where the heatpipes don't quite meet the metal. So because of that, the paste get's caught in there and doesn't spread out properly...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill leave this here


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Your using afterburner for this?


yes afterburner. I guess i should try something else to see if it works. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Your using afterburner for this?
> 
> 
> 
> yes afterburner. I guess i should try something else to see if it works. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Try looking at TechPower Up's VGA BIOS Database. You can look for the latest BIOS for your cards and GPU flashing isn't particularly difficult. I did it on both my 5770's (Non-MSI volt locked and all I wanted to do was unlock them. But Alas it wasn't to be) and also on both my current MSI 6850 Cyclone P/E's (Just to their latest BIOS version). Maybe an updated BIOS is all you need? Or you could roll back the BIOS to an older one? Who knows?


----------



## dmfree88

i tried that.. the newest bios would not work. it would boot fine but the driver wouldnt load. said it was un-recognized. tried re-installing over and over wouldn't work. Finally flashed it back to same bios i have and driver loaded instantly. Seems theres only 2 for the hawk:

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=MSI&model=HD+7870

and mines the one that has a duplicate and seems to be the only one that works. the newer (based on version number) is the one that crashes.

I tried to find a bios editor out there and there seems to be none. Going to try to call MSI If I remember before work tomorrow.


----------



## Deadboy90

Finally got the new board. Ill take some pics tonite after I sneak it in.


----------



## ashton4life

Cool!!! muaaaaaaahahahahah muaahhahahahahaha. Don't know what it is but hey.... I'm excited anyways!









Ahaaaaa Sabertooth!! Here kitty kitty!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashton4life*
> 
> Cool!!! muaaaaaaahahahahah muaahhahahahahaha. Don't know what it is but hey.... I'm excited anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaaaaa Sabertooth!! Here kitty kitty!


Yup. Now I can stop running that stupid x16-x4 crossfire!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> been toying with upgrading router and wireless adapters.... then my wifes adapter dies so what the heck !~ time to dive in
> 
> which to get ( other options are welcome )
> 
> NETGEAR Nighthawk
> 
> or
> 
> ASUS RT-AC68U
> 
> from the reviews i have read asus did worse in most catagories but i dont trust all review.... so turning to ocn and the networking gurus !~
> 
> suggestions welcome. i want flagship not bargain stuffs !~
> 
> also which wireless adapter ( AC please ) to get
> 
> i personally dont like USB adapters but this is the only PCIE adapter i found ASUS PCE-AC68
> 
> soooo... any ideas on good adapters as well??
> 
> i am willing to use usb adapter ( all pcs i own have usb3.0 ) i just dont want consistent d/cs
> 
> any help or suggestions ( even if not one of these ) are appreciated or should i wait as the next *big* development is about to drop ECT !~


hoping kya or someone else will help me since no answer in the original thread....


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hoping kya or someone else will help me since no answer in the original thread....


I own the Linksys EA6700, which is comparable to the ones you posted. It's been great for me, fixed all the problems my N600 was causing. Great online interface and control, lots of visibility into the network. I would definitely say get a PCIe adapter though, as they usually get better reception with the large antennas. AC is a 5ghz signal and doesn't have the greatest range, so good reception is crucial.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks alot... i hate cisco though... yes they are probably the top company but like so many.... their CS sucks..... have not had to test out dlink yet.... i know where asus stands. decent till rma...

netgear i hear good things about.... but no personal exp.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Is there a direct link to the 990fx chipset for the 8350? Amd's site only seems to point to the radeon catalyst....


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Is there a direct link to the 990fx chipset for the 8350? Amd's site only seems to point to the radeon catalyst....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%208%20-%2032


That question was just asked on the gigabyte thread haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hoping kya or someone else will help me since no answer in the original thread....


using a cheapy net gear and it works great.

software is a bit slow but other then that spectacular. (meaning you might have to unplug the usb and plug it backin on reboot but that only happens the odd time.)

i can't see their top of the line being any worse then their budget model.

all my d/c have been router based (cell, tablet and g/f's phone lose web at the same time as computer.)

no real complaints


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Found it! WOOWOOOO!

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%208%20-%2032


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> That question was just asked on the gigabyte thread haha


Oh snap you got it to me before I noticed... THANK YOU

It's such a biatch trying to find JUST those drivers by themselves


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Installing chipset and gpu drivers... about to test out this new rig in some BF4 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Sooooooooo anyone else have a boot hanging issue after installing the chipset driver???? Holy hell. Rolled back and no issue now. Is this common?


----------



## dmfree88

like i said i earlier i dont even know if mine installed correctly the automation is crazy weird


----------



## glenquagmire

ok so ready to star OC'ing the CPU. What else is needed? I have the UTD BIOS and the programs below. Is there anything else I need to DL?

I have:
IBT AVX
CPU-Z v1.66 ROG


----------



## dmfree88

OCCT can be good to test your LLC and watch vcore (easier cause it has graph readouts)

you will def want hwinfo64 though to monitor your system. I set up an alert on cpu temp to shutdown if somehow it exceeds un-safe temps. (makes it dummy proof, plus safer if you leave your computer running)

Prime95 is also good for checking stability over time. After you get to your max overclock. good to use prime95 to fully test stability for extended time. Sometimes you need more vcore to be prime95 stable.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hoping kya or someone else will help me since no answer in the original thread....


I've used my DIR-655 for the past 5 years, and another older version of the same thing for another 5 years before that. Don't "fix" what isn't broke.

Otherwise I'd go Cisco Catalyst, but that's my Enterprise side showing.

Not the best person to ask for Router advice.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> OCCT can be good to test your LLC and watch vcore (easier cause it has graph readouts)
> 
> you will def want hwinfo64 though to monitor your system. I set up an alert on cpu temp to shutdown if somehow it exceeds un-safe temps. (makes it dummy proof, plus safer if you leave your computer running)
> 
> Prime95 is also good for checking stability over time. After you get to your max overclock. good to use prime95 to fully test stability for extended time. Sometimes you need more vcore to be prime95 stable.


Ok downloaded those.

now what? lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Bad news guys, the new saber kitty isn't booting. It turn on but it's a black screen until I turn it off. I'm pretty sure that I plugged everything in right. Thoughts?


----------



## Lanlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bad news guys, the new saber kitty isn't booting. It turn on but it's a black screen until I turn it off. I'm pretty sure that I plugged everything in right. Thoughts?


Check for beep codes


----------



## Lanlan

Also, obviously try the bare minimum. Mobo, cpu, one stick of RAM, and PSU, out of the case, and see if it boots. And a graphics card for video since there's no onboard. If that board doesn't have a speaker you can plug one in, and if you don't have one handy, check any old motherboard boxes you may have lying around, some mobos come with speakers. Cases also.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Check for beep codes


There are no beeps, no sounds except for the fans spinning up. After a few seconds they start spinning at a lower RPM.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok this is annoying, I got it to boot once and never after that. Ugh, it's getting late I'm gonna try this again tommarow.


----------



## Lanlan

Is it in your case? You might be shorting out somewhere. I replaced my brother's CPU and mobo and i couldn't get it to boot unless the cables were in a certain position, I had a short somewhere. Also check and see if the motherboard headers line up right. Make sure there aren't any extras just poking into the back.

edit: motherboard standoffs, not headers. My bad


----------



## zzztopzzz

#1 before you get in the panic mode, check-out that power supply. Ensure that it can handle the 990. Also, make sure the rail for the CPU power is in and tight.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Ok downloaded those.
> 
> now what? lol


I am going to write a super fast guide on how to do this and post it soon and just link to it







.

I would usually start by making a .bat file to shutdown pc. open notepad type this:

c:\windows\system32\shutdown -s -f -t 00

Save as something like killit.bat (.bat is important) into somewhere you can remember and wont randomly delete it.

go into hwinfo64 (sensors only) click configure sensors at the bottom. Click alerts tab, down to cpu #0 FX-8350 should say cpu 0 and cpu power, click cpu 0 press enable alerting if value is >= 70ish (whatever you feels safe for your pc this is generally only for if the fans fail running p95 or any other overnight program in the future) then checkmark run program and select the killit.bat file you created earlier. This will shutodown your pc if it exceeds that temp (like i mentioned dummy safe for if you leave it running while doing anything)

then usually i go to verifying your stable at stock and testing your temperatures at stock speeds to compare to others with similar builds (also to make sure its mounted properly and stable). By stock settings i mean go into your bios and set almost everything to manual voltages (check your manual or other posts i dont want to reference them all) but stock settings and do all the disabling of turbocore and power saving features. To verify stability quickly: You can do this by running IBT AVX on very high for atleast a few runs. you will want it to return a postive answer (sometimes it fails sometimes it just shows negative answers both are considered failure) generally +3 or more is best. Keep an eye on your temps you really never want to exceed 62

Once you have a base line you kinda know what your working with. Generally this is when youd adjust LLC (if you didn't already have to do this to achieve stability at stock). With this you will want the least amount of vdroop or vboost (Both ok) while being the least jolty or unstable. You want to start low and go up one level at a time. Try to be on the lowest setting, with the least amount of offset vcore (some people need normal, some high (i use high) some even need very high or extreme. Some even end up on auto or off but this is less likely. how to test: Use OCCT to load up the cpu. watch the graphing to see how much your vcore changes idle vs load. offset= difference between idle and load.

Once you have your LLC set and ready to go and your stock settings stable. Its time to overclock. You then will go into your bios and set you multiplier up one notch boot back into windows run ibt avx very high see results as well as delta temps. If you get negative results or fail go back into bios and increase vcore. Repeat until you get to the point where your getting to hot and not stable. Then you may have to back off a click if you cant get vcore to increase without getting to hot. After you hit max OC then make sure youve setup hwinfo64 as i mentioned, and run p95 overnight. if you come back and any workers have failed or if they fail in the first couple minutes, then you may need more vcore. if you come backand its still running 100% and no failed workers. You are pretty rock solid stable. Keep it running for like 24 hours your OVER stable







. I think most run p95 on small fft. But alot also run on blend. So its up to you what you prefer. small fft is hotter on cpu (i think) and blend uses more ram, personally i go with blend. Make sure to watch it for the first 20 minutes atleast to keep temps under 62. It usually peaks out temps after 20-30min. If you end up maxing 65ish overnight no biggie as long as your stable you wont ever see that again during normal use.

I will copy paste this post to another and create a more organized "ghetto quick overclock guide" of some sort. But that was the fastest way to cover everything i could







. Hopefully you have atleast some ability to decipher my chaos ill post the guide later


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks alot... i hate cisco though... yes they are probably the top company but like so many.... their CS sucks..... have not had to test out dlink yet.... i know where asus stands. decent till rma...
> 
> netgear i hear good things about.... but no personal exp.


Netgear ive never had an issue with had a netgear router running smoothly for last 5 yrs non stop, cisco equipment it too notch and yeah cs sucks but ive never had to rma cisco or netgear equipment, im cisco trained but would choose netgear over cisco anyday


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bad news guys, the new saber kitty isn't booting. It turn on but it's a black screen until I turn it off. I'm pretty sure that I plugged everything in right. Thoughts?


did you update bios ? pull ram and reseat

( you can do bios update without cpu/ram ) look in your manual for usb bios flashback sorry dont have time to look for it tonight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> Netgear ive never had an issue with had a netgear router running smoothly for last 5 yrs non stop, cisco equipment it too notch and yeah cs sucks but ive never had to rma cisco or netgear equipment, im cisco trained but would choose netgear over cisco anyday


thanks alot !~


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434322/amd-multiplier-overclocking-guide-vishera-bulldozer-phenom-more-ga-990fxa-ud5-rev1-1-non-uefi-bios-example

Its not official but its a work in progress. Once I get some pictures in there it will help.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> #1 before you get in the panic mode, check-out that power supply. Ensure that it can handle the 990. Also, make sure the rail for the CPU power is in and tight.


PSU is the one in my sig, Corsair 750m. Should run fine.


----------



## process

fellas my bro needs to get a few components on a very tight budget, so I've started a thread for some suggestions

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434375/budget-component-suggestions#post_20990055

any input greatly valued


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Despite them saying a card with a 3GB VRAM is recommended (which I think is a marketing ploy for AMD cards as a lot of their nvidia equivalent cards come with just that amount of memory lol)


with my 6970 2gb I have to have textures on medium on my 2560x1440p and 2xmsaa 9because of the fog bug) because any higher and vram goes over or near 3gb and my fps dips, stutters etc. so, no, it's not a marketing ploy.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> go into hwinfo64 (sensors only) click configure sensors at the bottom. Click alerts tab, down to cpu #0 FX-8350 should say cpu 0 and cpu power, click cpu 0 press enable alerting if value is >= 70ish (whatever you feels safe for your pc this is generally only for if the fans fail running p95 or any other overnight program in the future) then checkmark run program and select the killit.bat file you created earlier. This will shutodown your pc if it exceeds that temp (like i mentioned dummy safe for if you leave it running while doing anything)


Ok I did the .bat file as described and went into hwinfo64 like mentioned above and followed the descriptions. I want to confirm I am selecting cpu 0 and not cpu power. logic would be select cpu power for shutting down the computer as a fail safe. Just confirming though select cpu 0 and not cpu power. I did 70, is that too low or just right? I am water cooling the CPU but not the VRM, as of now.


----------



## dmfree88

it is cpu 0. Cpu 0 is your temperature for your cpu. 70 is good. I have seen minor spikes occasionally so i usually put my death shutdown higher then my personal max. normal use never want to exceed 62 but a minor hiccup to 69 pending fan profile wont kill anything.


----------



## glenquagmire

Cool. I will continue and check with you through the evening. I am running a crosshair v formula z don't know if there are some cool things this board can do since I haven't really dived deep into it yet.

Any one else can chime in also.


----------



## dmfree88

there are many more settings with your board ive never played with. The guide is for simple overclocking im sure you will find tons to play with. Also more overclocking opportunities like pushing the northbridge further, which i shouldn't touch otherwise it might explode


----------



## Deadboy90

So after that scare yesterday I finally managed to get my new Saberkitty up and running!





Turns out part of the problem was that I missed plugging in my hard drives to my PSU.








So anyway im playing with the BIOS and I have some new interesting settings in Digi+ power control. What is Power Response control, Power thermal control, dram current capability, and dram power phase control?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So after that scare yesterday I finally managed to get my new Saberkitty up and running!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out part of the problem was that I missed plugging in my hard drives to my PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway im playing with the BIOS and I have some new interesting settings in Digi+ power control. What is Power Response control, Power thermal control, dram current capability, and dram power phase control?


without looking at the bios and off the top of my head
Power Response control
how fast the vrms responds ( adds heat to vrms )
Power thermal control
where the throttling starts
dram current capability
how much current the ram can pull vs spec ( amps )
dram power phase control
another vrms control extreme again just adds heat, alows it to adj power faster as needed

glad it is up and running !~


----------



## Deadboy90

Thanks Mega. So I'm running IBT with my overclock of 4.5 and I'm getting scores of about 40-41 on maximum. Is this right? I have the cores Unparked and Im pretty sure I'm using the AVX version of IBT (2.54). Is this about right?


----------



## glenquagmire

NOOB HERE:

Great thread and great help so far. I have the Crosshair V Formula Z MOBO with 8350 CPU on watercool. I am totally new to OC'ing.

Here is what I have so far and please confirm: From here is there anything to change? What do I continue tweeking? The CPU Ratio and CPU Man Volt? CPU Ratio seems to adjust the target CPU speed, so is that where I get the 4.5 4.6 4.7 4.8 GHz from?? So a 23 ratio shows almost 5GHz, is this correct? I wen to 22 ratio and tried running IVT or IBT whatever for burn test and it crashed and reset the computer.

AI OC Tuner: Manual
CPU LVL UP: Cancel
CPU RATIO: (currently 21.5 (4300MHz)) *****HOW FAR DO I GO WITH THIS??? AM I LOOKING AT TARGET CPU SPEED???******
AMD TURBO: disabled
CPU BUS FREQ: Auto
PCIE FREQ: Auto
MEM FREQ: Auto (although my current mem sticks are 1866 CL8)
CPU/NB FREQ: 2200MHz
HT LINK SPEED: 2600MHz

CPU SPREAD SPEC: disabled
PCIE SPREAD SPEC: disabled
EPU POWER SAVING: disabled
XTREME TWEAKING: disabled

EXTREME OV: disabled
CPU & NB VOLT: Manual Mode
CPU MANUAL VOLT: 1.284v (in the box it says 1.293750. Is this correct?? I dont understand this? Does it start at the number that I see to the left??)
CPU/NB MANUAL VOLT: 1.162V (AUTO)
CPU VDDA: Auto
DRAM V: Auto
NB V: Auto
NB HT V Auto
NB 1.8v: Auto
SB V: Auto
VDDR: Auto
DRAM VREFDQ: Auto
DRAM VREFCA: Auto
DRAM VREFCA on CPU: Auto
NB V Switching Freq: Auto
NB 1.8v Switching Freq: Auto

*DIGI+POWER CONTROL*
CPU LLC: Ultra High
CCC: 130%
CPU PPC: Standard
CPU PSF: Auto
CPU PDC: T Probe
CPU PRC: Auto
CPU PTC: 130
VRM Spread Spec: Disabled
CPU/NB LLC: High
CPU/NB CC: 130%
CPU/NB PRC: Auto
DRAM C: 130%
DRAM PPC: Optimized
DRAM PSF: 300

*ADVANCED*
C n' Q: Disabled
C1E: Disabled
SVM: Disabled
CORE C6 ST: Disabled
HPC MODE: Enabled
APM MASTER MODE: Disabled


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks Mega. So I'm running IBT with my overclock of 4.5 and I'm getting scores of about 40-41 on maximum. Is this right? I have the cores Unparked and Im pretty sure I'm using the AVX version of IBT (2.54). Is this about right?


no sounds like normal ibt to me


----------



## OverThinkingit

Hey guys, just installed an 8350 with an h100i and im concerned about the temps. Idle it seems really good at 12degC (sorry, not sure how to do superscript). But when I was installing windows updates it jumped up to 63 degrees. That seems way too high for this setup.

*Possible cause:* While installing the heatsink I had to adjust a bit by lifting and turning it (my first build) and I think some of the thermal paste might not be sitting right. is it possible the misapplication of the thermal compound/heatsink is creating this huge temperature spike?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverThinkingit*
> 
> Hey guys, just installed an 8350 with an h100i and im concerned about the temps. Idle it seems really good at 12degC (sorry, not sure how to do superscript). But when I was installing windows updates it jumped up to 63 degrees. That seems way too high for this setup.
> 
> *Possible cause:* While installing the heatsink I had to adjust a bit by lifting and turning it (my first build) and I think some of the thermal paste might not be sitting right. is it possible the misapplication of the thermal compound/heatsink is creating this huge temperature spike?


Hey Over,
That 12c is not accurate unless you live close to the north pole.Thge AMD sensors don't 'kick in until around 30c. It is possible that if you started re-manipulating the HS after you first seated it that you have air pockets in there. I would take it off clean it up and start over.


----------



## OverThinkingit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Over,
> That 12c is not accurate unless you live close to the north pole.Thge AMD sensors don't 'kick in until around 30c. It is possible that if you started re-manipulating the HS after you first seated it that you have air pockets in there. I would take it off clean it up and start over.


Thanks for the info. Yeah I figured thats what i would have to do. Guess im off tomorrow to pick up some thermal paste. So basically temperature readings under 30c will always be inaccurate?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NOOB HERE:
> 
> Great thread and great help so far. I have the Crosshair V Formula Z MOBO with 8350 CPU on watercool. I am totally new to OC'ing.
> 
> Here is what I have so far and please confirm: From here is there anything to change? What do I continue tweeking? The CPU Ratio and CPU Man Volt? CPU Ratio seems to adjust the target CPU speed, so is that where I get the 4.5 4.6 4.7 4.8 GHz from?? So a 23 ratio shows almost 5GHz, is this correct? I wen to 22 ratio and tried running IVT or IBT whatever for burn test and it crashed and reset the computer.
> 
> AI OC Tuner: Manual
> CPU LVL UP: Cancel
> CPU RATIO: (currently 5.0) *****HOW FAR DO I GO WITH THIS??? AM I LOOKING AT TARGET CPU SPEED???******
> AMD TURBO: disabled
> CPU BUS FREQ: Auto
> PCIE FREQ: Auto
> MEM FREQ: Auto (although my current mem sticks are 1866 CL8)
> CPU/NB FREQ: 2200MHz
> HT LINK SPEED: 2600MHz
> 
> CPU SPREAD SPEC: disabled
> PCIE SPREAD SPEC: disabled
> EPU POWER SAVING: disabled
> XTREME TWEAKING: disabled
> 
> EXTREME OV: disabled
> CPU & NB VOLT: Manual Mode
> CPU MANUAL VOLT: 1.284v (in the box it says 1.293750. Is this correct?? I dont understand this? Does it start at the number that I see to the left??)
> CPU/NB MANUAL VOLT: 1.162V (AUTO)
> CPU VDDA: Auto
> DRAM V: Auto
> NB V: Auto
> NB HT V Auto
> NB 1.8v: Auto
> SB V: Auto
> VDDR: Auto
> DRAM VREFDQ: Auto
> DRAM VREFCA: Auto
> DRAM VREFCA on CPU: Auto
> NB V Switching Freq: Auto
> NB 1.8v Switching Freq: Auto
> 
> *DIGI+POWER CONTROL*
> CPU LLC: Ultra High
> CCC: 130%
> CPU PPC: Standard
> CPU PSF: Auto
> CPU PDC: T Probe
> CPU PRC: Auto
> CPU PTC: 130
> VRM Spread Spec: Disabled
> CPU/NB LLC: High
> CPU/NB CC: 130%
> CPU/NB PRC: Auto
> DRAM C: 130%
> DRAM PPC: Optimized
> DRAM PSF: 300
> 
> *ADVANCED*
> C n' Q: Disabled
> C1E: Disabled
> SVM: Disabled
> CORE C6 ST: Disabled
> HPC MODE: Enabled
> APM MASTER MODE: Disabled


you are correct you change ratio and man volts. IIRC I think for your bios you want xtreme tweeking enabled.

the ratio is a multiplier. if 23 is 5.0ghz then 22 is 4.9ghz for 4.9 ghz you will need atleast 1.5volts. Start at closer to stock and make sure your cpu is stable and your cooler is seated properly. then jump up slowly increasing multipler and slowly increasing vcore (cpu man volt) everytime you crash ibt or get negative results. Always increase slowly one multiplier click at a time then if your unstable one vcore click at a time (if you can enter voltage manually just enter like +.025 more each time, sometimes its an offset (like mine, i click up one and it says +.025 i click up two it says +.050 which just adds that to stock)

need to add something explaining this to my guide


----------



## glenquagmire

So right now I am at 21.5 CPU RATIO (4300MHz) without messing with the Volt (1.29v). If I go to 22 CPU RATIO (4400MHz) it crashes in IBT. If it crashed there, then I just dont even test in PRIME95. So, without adjusting volts so far and at stock 1.29v I get 21.5 RATIO or 4300MHz.

Also, says 30-32 degres on the CPU AMD FX8350 when doing IBT at 21.5 4300MHz.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So right now I am at 21.5 CPU RATIO (4300MHz) without messing with the Volt (1.29v). If I go to 22 CPU RATIO (4400MHz) it crashes in IBT. If it crashed there, then I just dont even test in PRIME95. So, without adjusting volts so far and at stock 1.29v I get 21.5 RATIO or 4300MHz.
> 
> Also, says 30-32 degres on the CPU AMD FX8350 when doing IBT at 21.5 4300MHz.


you also want to keep your eye on the vrm temps labelled under hwinfo64 as T2
Not sure about IBT temp readings, but OCCT temp readings display socket temps, which will always be higher. Prob best to keep hwinfo64 running while testing.

Now you want to bump multiplier to 22 and raise core voltage by 1 notch ('shift' + '+') if I remem right... then boot and do a short p95 test, if any core fail, raise the voltage another notch. When no cores fail, and if temps ok, you shoudl repeat the bump multiplier and core process. Keep doing this until your happy with the temps and then do a lengthy p95/ibt/occt burn test.

Also in Digi+ you'll find a LLC option - this will help with the stability of voltage. Youll probably need high or v. high/ultra high. But this is different for everybody and you'll need to monitor V core using OCCT graphs

GL!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you are correct you change ratio and man volts. IIRC I think for your bios you want xtreme tweeking enabled.


no you dont need to fyi.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverThinkingit*
> 
> Hey guys, just installed an 8350 with an h100i and im concerned about the temps. Idle it seems really good at 12degC (sorry, not sure how to do superscript). But when I was installing windows updates it jumped up to 63 degrees. That seems way too high for this setup.
> 
> *Possible cause:* While installing the heatsink I had to adjust a bit by lifting and turning it (my first build) and I think some of the thermal paste might not be sitting right. is it possible the misapplication of the thermal compound/heatsink is creating this huge temperature spike?


It is critically important to have it mounted squarely on the cpu , uneven pressure on the mounting screws can result in a bad mount and high temps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It is critically important to have it mounted squarely on the cpu , uneven pressure on the mounting screws can result in a bad mount and high temps.


this is why i love swiftech !~


----------



## Lanlan

Well I got my 8350 in the mail today, motherboard should be here tomorrow. Batch number 1252pgt, if that tells anyone anything.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Well I got my 8350 in the mail today, motherboard should be here tomorrow. Batch number 1252pgt, if that tells anyone anything.


Nice! Not sure how your batch compares to others. My 8350 belongs to 1308PGS batch


----------



## dmfree88

i think older batches are generally better. before they started pulling the better ones and using them towards 9xxx series. I could be wrong but stock vid usually tells you aswell. the lower the stock vcore in most cases the better the chip.

Heres something that kinda interested me:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The AMD FX-9590 is the world's first 5GHz CPU processor with 4.7GHz base frequency and 5GHz turbo frequency. The ground-breaking frequency with eight cores delivers new levels of gaming and multimedia performance for desktop enthusiasts. You can immerse yourself in the most advanced 3D games, and achieve extreme mega-tasking with ease.

Based on the 32nm "Piledriver" architecture, the AMD FX-9590 is fully unlocked for easy overclocking, and paves the way for enthusiasts to enjoy higher CPU speeds and related performance gains*. AMD Turbo Core 3.0 technology dynamically optimizes performance across CPU cores, and enables maximum computing for the most intensive workloads.

Dive into pure core performance, and feel and enjoy unmatched multitasking and extreme responsiveness.

This CPU is only compatible with the following 990FX motherboards:

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 and ASRock 990FX Extreme9.


Theres currently only 3 boards that FULLY support the 9590 according to newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i think older batches are generally better. before they started pulling the better ones and using them towards 9xxx series. I could be wrong but stock vid usually tells you aswell. the lower the stock vcore in most cases the better the chip.
> 
> Heres something that kinda interested me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD FX-9590 is the world's first 5GHz CPU processor with 4.7GHz base frequency and 5GHz turbo frequency. The ground-breaking frequency with eight cores delivers new levels of gaming and multimedia performance for desktop enthusiasts. You can immerse yourself in the most advanced 3D games, and achieve extreme mega-tasking with ease.
> 
> Based on the 32nm "Piledriver" architecture, the AMD FX-9590 is fully unlocked for easy overclocking, and paves the way for enthusiasts to enjoy higher CPU speeds and related performance gains*. AMD Turbo Core 3.0 technology dynamically optimizes performance across CPU cores, and enables maximum computing for the most intensive workloads.
> 
> Dive into pure core performance, and feel and enjoy unmatched multitasking and extreme responsiveness.
> 
> This CPU is only compatible with the following 990FX motherboards:
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 and ASRock 990FX Extreme9.
> 
> 
> Theres currently only 3 boards that FULLY support the 9590 according to newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351


its dated as saberkitty has full support now and so are a few other boards


----------



## dmfree88

yeah well an msi 970a-g46 supports a 8350, but i wont put one in it ever again







, not to compare that to a saberkitty total different ballgame, but compared to im sure alot of lower boards that will soon work with the 9590. Thought it was funny though release a product that only 3 motherboards can use kinda crazy.

If they expected the architecture to hit such levels (which they may not have). Then why build such mediocre parts to run it. Motherboards didn't keep up with AMD very well. Its alot easier to get a crappy intel board that performs decent overclocked then it is to get a crappy AMD board that you wont melt with a 8350 overclocked


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah well an msi 970a-g46 supports a 8350, but i wont put one in it ever again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not to compare that to a saberkitty total different ballgame, but compared to im sure alot of lower boards that will soon work with the 9590. Thought it was funny though release a product that only 3 motherboards can use kinda crazy.
> 
> If they expected the architecture to hit such levels (which they may not have). Then why build such mediocre parts to run it. Motherboards didn't keep up with AMD very well. Its alot easier to get a crappy intel board that performs decent overclocked then it is to get a crappy AMD board that you wont melt with a 8350 overclocked


That's probably the worst thing about AMD's socket/cpu compatibility - a bunch of chips fit the socket on the board that has no business trying to power them. The alternative is to offer no cheap boards, which would be a bad deal too. So as it stands, people are free to do stupid things like cram a 140 watt cpu onto a board that has a design limit of 95 watts and proceed to attempt an overclock. Then act surprised when the thing craps out during a stability test , derp derp derp







also IF they cheap out on the motherboard, guess what?- they probably have a crappy cooler, case and psu - the perfect combo for smoke production







.


----------



## dmfree88

it doesn't help that they say they support them though. When I buy a board that says unlock your fx overclocking potential, that supports a fx-8350. I would assume it can handle some abuse. I found out the hard way this is not the case.

People like MSI need to stop advertising the overclocking potential of mobos without posting more limitations of what they can handle after adding new support. If they are going to advertise overclocking they should atleast mention the support of some processors will only overclock so far (or not at all in the case of 970a-g46 vs FX-8350). Not that they are ever going to mention that the product they make may not do what you want. But it should still atleast put something like:

Support for cpus:
phenom
athlon
FX-4xxx
Fx-6xxx (recommend 990fx board for overclocking)
FX-8xxx (recommend 990fx board for ANY overclocking)
etc
etc

Something similar to this would have made me look elsewhere and saved them a useless RMA. If they did it right may even point people towards buying more expensive boards from them. Then maybe I wouldn't have bought it, RMA'd it, Sold the RMA and bought a different brand due to lack of trust/confidence. Would have just bought a 990fx from msi instead and may have been just as happy becoming a loyal customer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's probably the worst thing about AMD's socket/cpu compatibility - a bunch of chips fit the socket on the board that has no business trying to power them. The alternative is to offer no cheap boards, which would be a bad deal too. So as it stands, people are free to do stupid things like cram a 140 watt cpu onto a board that has a design limit of 95 watts and proceed to attempt an overclock. Then act surprised when the thing craps out during a stability test , derp derp derp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also IF they cheap out on the motherboard, guess what?- they probably have a crappy cooler, case and psu - the perfect combo for smoke production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOl i hear ya man









IMO the most important components are: 1 motherboard 2 PSU, The first because that is the base of everything so to make sure it works perfect get an descent board, second make sure your system gets nice clean and constant power delivery because that can result in better overclocking and more stable components and better durability of them.

I did noticed myself, i had an 500watt OCZ PSU with the same system i am running now and i did notice that it was harder to get my CPU stable and the same for my GPU.
Now i have my Seasonic X-850 and its more easy to get components stable at higher clocks because of its better power delivery and more consistent voltage.

I am not saying that OCZ PSU's are bad but this is what i noticed


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> it doesn't help that they say they support them though. When I buy a board that says unlock your fx overclocking potential, that supports a fx-8350. I would assume it can handle some abuse. I found out the hard way this is not the case.
> 
> People like MSI need to stop advertising the overclocking potential of mobos without posting more limitations of what they can handle after adding new support. If they are going to advertise overclocking they should atleast mention the support of some processors will only overclock so far (or not at all in the case of 970a-g46 vs FX-8350). Not that they are ever going to mention that the product they make may not do what you want. But it should still atleast put something like:
> 
> Support for cpus:
> phenom
> athlon
> FX-4xxx
> Fx-6xxx (recommend 990fx board for overclocking)
> FX-8xxx (recommend 990fx board for ANY overclocking)
> etc
> etc
> 
> Something similar to this would have made me look elsewhere and saved them a useless RMA. If they did it right may even point people towards buying more expensive boards from them. Then maybe I wouldn't have bought it, RMA'd it, Sold the RMA and bought a different brand due to lack of trust/confidence. Would have just bought a 990fx from msi instead and may have been just as happy becoming a loyal customer.


970A-G46 4+1 Yes 125W Avoid for 8-cores, OC Yes Throttling Unknown 4 transistors 8-pin ATX MSI has confirmed that 8-cores exceed the safe limits of this board.

I can't find where MSI claims it will support an 8 core. FX series, yes, but not the octo's.


----------



## dmfree88

they had to have changed it recently then. When i bought it like 4 months ago (give or take) it supported the 8350. And they argued with me about it over the phone

I cant find the cpu support page MSI says this:

CPU

• 64bit AMD® FX, Phenom II X6/X4/X3/X2 and Sempron CPU in AM3 / AM3+ package.
Please refer to CPU Support for compatible CPU; the above description is for reference only.

which i cant find it but i did find this which lists 8350 as compatible:
http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-MSI/970A-G46.html

I FOUND IT:
http://us.msi.com/service/cpu-support/
just select amd fx-8350 under cpu and it claims it supports it. Which it works but its flawed and vcore is jolty all over the place and you can NOT overclock without causing even more loopy vcore issues


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> they had to have changed it recently then. When i bought it like 4 months ago (give or take) it supported the 8350. And they argued with me about it over the phone
> 
> I cant find the cpu support page MSI says this:
> 
> CPU
> 
> • 64bit AMD® FX, Phenom II X6/X4/X3/X2 and Sempron CPU in AM3 / AM3+ package.
> Please refer to CPU Support for compatible CPU; the above description is for reference only.
> 
> which i cant find it but i did find this which lists 8350 as compatible:
> http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-MSI/970A-G46.html
> 
> I FOUND IT:
> http://us.msi.com/service/cpu-support/
> just select amd fx-8350 under cpu and it claims it supports it. Which it works but its flawed and vcore is jolty all over the place and you can NOT overclock without causing even more loopy vcore issues


I don't see anything on the MSI site that says it supports the 8350 , the cpu upgrade site does, but MSI isn't responsible for it's content.

EDIT : OFF TOPIC but there is a great deal on a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme set to happen on newegg's shell shocker promotions at 3 pm PDT
$59 if that holds true, that's as good a deal as you are going to get for a 240mm clc








Link to product and wait patiently for the sale to start








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=195i989odgu4l


----------



## Schizoid

Just converted over from my trusty Q6600 to a nice FX processor.

FX8320 @4.5Ghz (200x22.5) (1.440 VCore) 55 degrees using Prime95.
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
ASUS HD7970 DirectCU II @ 1125/6000

Compare to my old trust Q6600 at 3.4Ghz and GTX560Ti SLi, this beast just eats up anything I throw at it.

Very Happy with my purchase but wont stop tweaking until I reach its max


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schizoid*
> 
> Just converted over from my trusty Q6600 to a nice FX processor.
> 
> FX8320 @4.5Ghz (200x22.5) (1.440 VCore) 55 degrees using Prime95.
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
> ASUS HD7970 DirectCU II @ 1125/6000
> 
> Compare to my old trust Q6600 at 3.4Ghz and GTX560Ti SLi, this beast just eats up anything I throw at it.
> 
> Very Happy with my purchase but wont stop tweaking until I reach its max


Whats your batch number? I have he same MOBO and cpu and im doing [email protected]


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

So after coming into corruption issue AGAIN, i've reinstalled windows and flashed the latest bios.

now my avx IBT is reading like non avx.. 40 some gflops. etc. (used the same installer i've used on countless previous reinstall and re downloaded from the first page)

all my memory is being read.

already un parked cores.. what am i missing? I'm drawing blanks here.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> So after coming into corruption issue AGAIN, i've reinstalled windows and flashed the latest bios.
> 
> now my avx IBT is reading like non avx.. 40 some gflops. etc. (used the same installer i've used on countless previous reinstall and re downloaded from the first page)
> 
> all my memory is being read.
> 
> already un parked cores.. what am i missing? I'm drawing blanks here.


I got what im sure is the IBT AVX version after talking to Mega and it wont even start for me. I get some kind of error.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I got what im sure is the IBT AVX version after talking to Mega and it wont even start for me. I get some kind of error.


psst, update your rig builder









you reinstalled windows correct when you upgraded your mobo?

on a side note, apparently i didn't get all the updates, so whenever windows decided to finish installing them i guess i'll restart and try again.
ugh..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> psst, update your rig builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you reinstalled windows correct when you upgraded your mobo?


Of course. Regular IBT runs no problem but AVX just errors. Ill check what it says when i get home.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Of course. Regular IBT runs no problem but AVX just errors. Ill check what it says when i get home.


hmm whatever updates that were just installed seemed to have fix the problem.

so my advice, make sure your new install has all the updates before worrying if anything is buggered..


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't see anything on the MSI site that says it supports the 8350 , the cpu upgrade site does, but MSI isn't responsible for it's content.
> 
> EDIT : OFF TOPIC but there is a great deal on a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme set to happen on newegg's shell shocker promotions at 3 pm PDT
> $59 if that holds true, that's as good a deal as you are going to get for a 240mm clc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to product and wait patiently for the sale to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=195i989odgu4l


The website i quoted from msi go there put in fx-8350 on the dropdown menu. It shows a list of supported mobos.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm whatever updates that were just installed seemed to have fix the problem.
> 
> so my advice, make sure your new install has all the updates before worrying if anything is buggered..


Ok will do. I dont think I have SP1 installed even yet lol. But yeah, im hitting far better Overclocks with this new board. Im already at 4.6 now and still have some thermal room to play with.


----------



## glenquagmire

Not to try and and be that guy but didn't your box for your board have like a clearance sticker or something on it? I can't remember if it was clearance or open box or something.

See if you can can just return it and start fresh.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Not to try and and be that guy but didn't your box for your board have like a clearance sticker or something on it? I can't remember if it was clearance or open box or something.
> 
> See if you can can just return it and start fresh.


looks like a markdown sticker not clearance


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Not to try and and be that guy but didn't your box for your board have like a clearance sticker or something on it? I can't remember if it was clearance or open box or something.
> 
> See if you can can just return it and start fresh.


Huh me? No the boards fine I just forgot to plug my HDD's in








And it was a markdown sticker, Microcenter was getting rid of their AM3+ Sabertooth and Crosshair boards for some reason. I was actually really tempted by a $180 7950 sitting next to it on the shelf.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> So after coming into corruption issue AGAIN, i've reinstalled windows and flashed the latest bios.
> 
> now my avx IBT is reading like non avx.. 40 some gflops. etc. (used the same installer i've used on countless previous reinstall and re downloaded from the first page)
> 
> all my memory is being read.
> 
> already un parked cores.. what am i missing? I'm drawing blanks here.


How is it possible that you corrupt your windows again?

Is it like you had the start up files being corrupt? I had it once when i was trying some different overclocks and got a few to many BSOD's

than i find out that you no longer need to re install windows because you can repair some of the files.

I did the following:
Open a command prompt with administrator privileges, Type and enter "sfc /scannow" (without quotes but with the space).

Your files will then be scanned and repaired if necessary. This can take a while depending on your system but it took my only 10 minutes or less to do it.

If you rebooted its adviced to run windows update again to make sure you have the latest updates.

hope this helps in the future


----------



## glenquagmire

hey guys I wanted to get some advice on water cooling my Crosshair V formula Z. I have the 80mm monster rad in the front of the case cooling the CPU currently. My question is if I add in the motherboard block to the loop what I need an additional radiator? Since the CPU is a mjor component and MOBO block is a minor component, I wouldnt think I needed an additonal radiator. So, below will illustrate that one fan on my current rad is for the CPU and the second is for the proposed MOBO block. My rad is in push pull config.

the scenario I was thinking was to not use a 240 radiator at the top of the case and just use the current radiator with the additional motherboard block in the loop. The scenario would look like, 80mm radiator to the CPU block from the CPU block to the motherboard block, from the motherboard block to the reservoir pump, then from the reservoir / pump back to the 80mm radiator.

Am I correct in thinking this? If I added maybe the GPUs also then I would think the addtional rad makes sense.

Please see this link and then the below pics and attachments:
http://koolance.com/how-to-build-a-water-cooled-pc



Scenario 1:

LOOP- Rad-Block-Block-R&P.bmp 352k .bmp file


Scenario 2:

LOOP- Rad-Block-Block-Rad-R&P.bmp 363k .bmp file


Scenario 3:

LOOP- Rad-Block-Rad-Block-R&P.bmp 373k .bmp file


----------



## glenquagmire

post error


----------



## dmfree88

i could be wrong but flowing your hot cpu water through your VRM heatsink seems like it would not be very effective. With a single pump though you may have no choice i dunno.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Cant wait to get 8350, CHVZ and 2 R9 280X


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> The website i quoted from msi go there put in fx-8350 on the dropdown menu. It shows a list of supported mobos.


You have to go one more step to see the supported CPU's, there is a list of them below each motherboard and that particular motherboard has none,
( http://us.msi.com/product/mb/970A-G46.html#?div=CPUSupport) the others do. Click on the GD-80 link and see what comes up







:http://us.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD80.html#?div=CPUSupport
Rather ambiguous of MSI I would agree, but look again.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have to go one more step to see the supported CPU's, there is a list of them below each motherboard and that particular motherboard has none,
> ( http://us.msi.com/product/mb/970A-G46.html#?div=CPUSupport) the others do. Click on the GD-80 link and see what comes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :http://us.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD80.html#?div=CPUSupport
> Rather ambiguous of MSI I would agree, but look again.


yes it is strange that they didnt list it on the actual motherboard page i swear it used to be there thats where i checked before i bought it. but if you go into here:

http://us.msi.com/service/cpu-support/

go to the Processor spec finder on bottom right side

select amd as vendor, then processor fx-series, cpu FX-8350, press GO

you could use a 760g-p43 on a fx-8350 apparently.. but the 970a-g46 is listed aswell


----------



## Lanlan

Got my mobo! Everything's set up, I'm using my sexy 8350 now. Guess I should check for stability now, huh?


----------



## dmfree88

yup, time to play! congrats Lanlan! Hope you have fun with your new build


----------



## Lanlan

I ran 10 thingies of IBT on standard, it went through that fine in around 330 seconds. Now I'm Prime95-ing it, temps are around 40 at stock (much better than my 3870k), but core #7 failed about 3 minutes in. Should I be worried?


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Got my mobo! Everything's set up, I'm using my sexy 8350 now. Guess I should check for stability now, huh?


Hey can you let me know what kind of temps you get with your hyper 212? Thats what I have on mine and it has proven to be barely adequate at cooling my 8350. At stock it peaks at around 57C when encoding, and even a minor overclock to 4.2ghz w/ 1.32v made it jump up to 62C+ in less than a minute.


----------



## Lanlan

I have the 212+, not evo. Yours should be cooling better than mine. But unless I'm getting an error, I'm sitting at a cool 40 degrees at stock, while running p95. Check your thermal paste maybe? I used much less than i usually do when installing the cooler earlier.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Just got my 8350


----------



## Lanlan

Also, if anyone wants me to run any benchmarks or anything to compare temps and framerates and whatnot, I'm down to do whatever


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> I have the 212+, not evo. Yours should be cooling better than mine. But unless I'm getting an error, I'm sitting at a cool 40 degrees at stock, while running p95. Check your thermal paste maybe? I used much less than i usually do when installing the cooler earlier.


Let me correct myself, the core temp itself is about 46/47C when running IBT or prime, the socket temp was what I was looking at previously. I reseated the heatsink once already, only using about a pea sized drop of thermal paste on the center, and that dropped the temps about 3C. So I think its about as good as its going to get. I even got those temps when I left the side panel off so it doesnt seem that airflow is the issue. Maybe my CPU just runs hotter than others.


----------



## glenquagmire

i just hit 4715 MHz with 1.404v-1.416v with temps on cpu at 42 and t2 temp at 55. IBT tested 4 times.



On prime hitting 55.6 degree cpu and 68 degrees on t2. Same mhz and same volt.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyyy369*
> 
> Let me correct myself, the core temp itself is about 46/47C when running IBT or prime, the socket temp was what I was looking at previously. I reseated the heatsink once already, only using about a pea sized drop of thermal paste on the center, and that dropped the temps about 3C. So I think its about as good as its going to get. I even got those temps when I left the side panel off so it doesnt seem that airflow is the issue. Maybe my CPU just runs hotter than others.


I just swapped that same cooler for my new NH-D14. With the 212 evo i was able to get stable 4.3ghz iirc i maxed out 59degree (cpu temp) 70 socket. i was able to keep 4.4 safe temps and 4.5 was over a little bit but needed more vcore to be stable (so would have went way over).


----------



## Lanlan

How can I see my socket temps? Hardware Monitor, Coretemp, and Open Hardware Monitor only show me core #0's temp


----------



## dmfree88

hwinfo64. There should be cpu 0 under fx-8350 which is your cpu temp. then there will be another cpu temp under motherboard which is the socket temp (almost always about 9-10 degrees hotter then cpu 0)


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> i just hit 4715 MHz with 1.404v-1.416v with temps on cpu at 42 and t2 temp at 55. IBT tested 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> On prime hitting 55.6 degree cpu and 68 degrees on t2. Same mhz and same volt.


Do at least 10 runs of IBT and 1 hour of Prime95 Blend. That's enough for me.

Temps seem kind of high for Prime considering your voltage is only 1.4v and you're using a Raystorm kit. With my h100i and *1.475v-1.488v* at 4.7ghz I get the same temps.

Seems like you might be able to hit 5ghz with under 1.5v with that chip, if your cooling can handle it.


----------



## glenquagmire

now running 4816MHz with same voltage as before at 1.416v. temps on CPU fx8530 47 degrees. IBT ran only, running a few more times then Prime95.

What other temp do i monitor?? T2 on the Asus ROG board? (see pic)

*UPDATE: AH SPOKE TOO SOON. FAILED IBT ON RUNNING IT FOR THE 5th TIME.*


----------



## OverThinkingit

So I decided to take out the h100i and put in the stock cooler (was overheating with h100i) and wow, perfectly stable temps. 20 degrees cooler on the stock heatsink running the Tomb Raider benchmark test. Im hoping its just that I screwed up mounting/thermal paste application of the h100i and not that the pump is bad. It seemed to be worklng.

Im not going to re-install it until I receive my xfx power supply (which UPS lost, they literally searched their truck for 30 minutes outside my house looking for the power supply, so now I have to wait who knows how long) since thats when ill be overclocking so we will see then.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Also, if anyone wants me to run any benchmarks or anything to compare temps and framerates and whatnot, I'm down to do whatever


I would love to


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I just swapped that same cooler for my new NH-D14. With the 212 evo i was able to get stable 4.3ghz iirc i maxed out 59degree (cpu temp) 70 socket. i was able to keep 4.4 safe temps and 4.5 was over a little bit but needed more vcore to be stable (so would have went way over).


How much better is the NH-D14 than the evo? Im considering getting a new cooler and that is one of my top choices.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyyy369*
> 
> How much better is the NH-D14 than the evo? Im considering getting a new cooler and that is one of my top choices.


the D-14 has been a great upgrade from the evo. I have the non-pwm older version and it still runs 4.6ghz strong. 4.7/4.8 were doable and would have easily held up 24/7 with some better fans (p95 was hitting 65 after 10 minutes or so i stopped it). Theres also a newer bigger Noctua D-series coming out soon that looks super promising. If your looking for best performing double tower its probably the thermal take silver arrow SB-extreme. Best bang for buck is the phanteks ph-tc14pe. Smaller and more compatible the Noctua NH-D14 (great mounting system cant say for the others). Kinda depends what your looking for. Theres also others like the Be Quiet Dark rock pro 2 and the alpenfohn K2 that are harder to find that are great options aswell.

<<I wrote a review about both


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Not to try and and be that guy but didn't your box for your board have like a clearance sticker or something on it? I can't remember if it was clearance or open box or something.
> 
> See if you can can just return it and start fresh.


why ? it is working fine he said ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looks like a markdown sticker not clearance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Huh me? No the boards fine I just forgot to plug my HDD's in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was a markdown sticker, Microcenter was getting rid of their AM3+ Sabertooth and Crosshair boards for some reason. I was actually really tempted by a $180 7950 sitting next to it on the shelf.


probably open box fyi, sometimes you get good and some times bad ones, when i get bad ones i complain because they dont do quality testing till i get a brand new one. ( how i got my CVFz for 155 brand new...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i could be wrong but flowing your hot cpu water through your VRM heatsink seems like it would not be very effective. With a single pump though you may have no choice i dunno.


nah it is fine cpu should go "first" in the loop ppl use it to cool gpus all the time and hit sub 40 degs on gpus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> How can I see my socket temps? Hardware Monitor, Coretemp, and Open Hardware Monitor only show me core #0's temp


dont use that it does not play well with fx use hwinfo64


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ? it is working fine he said ....


missed that part. I am reading multiple threads that has the same posting of issues. I figured still something was wrong. My thought it try and return it if possible but remembered there was a sticker on it about sale or markdown or clearance or something. Working now, good deal!


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok guys you remember that black screen issue I was having that I attributed to my Hard drives not being plugged in? Well it turns out that it's an irritating quirk of the Motherboard. Occasionally when I power it on the screen stays black until I power it down and try again. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## dmfree88

bad sata wire? I had a sata wire that was driving me insanse causing reboots and all sorts of terror on my old PC. Finally realized the sata wire had been closed in the door on the pc once (heavy metal doored xps 600). And had slight kink. I replaced the wire and never had that issue again.


----------



## glenquagmire

just did 10 runs of IBT 10 times: passed

4816 MHz
1.45v
CPU FX 8350 temps 42 degrees.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> just did 10 runs of IBT 10 times: passed
> 
> 4816 MHz
> 1.45v
> CPU FX 8350 temps 42 degrees.


the reason your temps are so low in IBT vs Prime95 is because your running in standard mode. generally run IBT on Very high to load more ram. This usually raises the temps to were ibt will be closer to (usually still less) p95 temp range.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the reason your temps are so low in IBT vs Prime95 is because your running in standard mode. generally run IBT on Very high to load more ram. This usually raises the temps to were ibt will be closer to (usually still less) p95 temp range.


So is this a false stability then?

I will say, my computer is in the laundry room behind my 60 inch tv monitor. Its sits on a shelf 3/4 up the wall under an AC Vent. My thermostat is at 76 degrees f. Like an ice box in there. lol.

Also, I am running the 2x4gb 1866 CL 8 RAM and will have in a few days the 2x8gb 2400 CL 10 Tridents. Will this make a difference?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> My thermostat is at 76 degrees f. Like an ice box in there.


24c? I wish my room was your ice box, we're having days at a time without hitting 10c here D:
Quote:


> Also, I am running the 2x4gb 1866 CL 8 RAM and will have in a few days the 2x8gb 2400 CL 10 Tridents. Will this make a difference?


Maybe run a tiny bit hotter, 1866c8 is pretty close to 2400c10 though, if you switch from like 1333/1600c9 to tight fast RAM you can do a notable amount more gflops or sometimes other work and cpu works a bit harder for it


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So is this a false stability then?
> 
> I will say, my computer is in the laundry room behind my 60 inch tv monitor. Its sits on a shelf 3/4 up the wall under an AC Vent. My thermostat is at 76 degrees f. Like an ice box in there. lol.
> 
> Also, I am running the 2x4gb 1866 CL 8 RAM and will have in a few days the 2x8gb 2400 CL 10 Tridents. Will this make a difference?


its not "false" but your temps are likely to get higher during gaming or heavy use then when set to normal. Very highs more accurate and loads your PC more. Always better to test at higher loads to verify stability. Just be sure its stable no matter what you throw at it. Its all dependant on how far you want to take it, most do very high/maximum though.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So is this a false stability then?
> 
> I will say, my computer is in the laundry room behind my 60 inch tv monitor. Its sits on a shelf 3/4 up the wall under an AC Vent. My thermostat is at 76 degrees f. Like an ice box in there. lol.
> 
> Also, I am running the 2x4gb 1866 CL 8 RAM and will have in a few days the 2x8gb 2400 CL 10 Tridents. Will this make a difference?


I always run IBT maximum for about 10 runs. If that won't reveal instability no game will.


----------



## glenquagmire

Thanks to you both


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I always run IBT maximum for about 10 runs. If that won't reveal instability no game will.


Depends on the CPU. I hope it's true for Piledriver because i wish Haswell was that easy


----------



## dmfree88

yeah i still get errors in p95 after a couple hours if im maximum ibt stable (if im just BARELY stable enough). Its rare but generally I find rock solid stable through p95 overnight after ive found a good overclock maximum and IBT is stable


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I always run IBT maximum for about 10 runs. If that won't reveal instability no game will.


There is a gremlin that pops up between 30-40 passes , but you are most likely right - most games won't come close to taxing it that hard.
The BF games can test things pretty well though - BF 4 can load all 8 cores from 60 to 80 percent during gameplay and 100% while loading.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a gremlin that pops up between 30-40 passes , but you are most likely right - most games won't come close to taxing it that hard.
> The BF games can test things pretty well though - BF 4 can load all 8 cores from 60 to 80 percent during gameplay and 100% while loading.


Yeh DMFREE88 lol


----------



## Lanlan

I ran IBT on maximum a few minutes ago, stock, and the computer became kind of unresponsive (not "x has stopped responding" or anything like that) and what few times the screen refreshed, I saw my CPU temp at 69, after which I quickly stopped IBT. Is this normal?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> I ran IBT on maximum a few minutes ago, stock, and the computer became kind of unresponsive (not "x has stopped responding" or anything like that) and what few times the screen refreshed, I saw my CPU temp at 69, after which I quickly stopped IBT. Is this normal?


IBT on max is incredibly intensive, it can cause stuttering while running. Was the little flame still moving? If so you were good. As to the temps, are you sure the 69c was on your CPU and not the Socket temp? Socket temp can push 70c+ during stress tests.


----------



## glenquagmire

is there another temp i need to monitor other than the CPU FX 8350 in Hwinfo64?


----------



## Lanlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> IBT on max is incredibly intensive, it can cause stuttering while running. Was the little flame still moving? If so you were good. As to the temps, are you sure the 69c was on your CPU and not the Socket temp? Socket temp can push 70c+ during stress tests.


Not quite sure, I was a little stressed from the temps and what seemed like locking up. The flame moved, but only once in a while, like as often as the screen refreshed maybe? I'm not quite sure


----------



## Lanlan

Okay so which temp is which?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so which temp is which?


CPU 0 is Core Temp

The CPU reading under Nuvoton sensors is the Socket Temp

You'll want the CORE temp not hitting above 62C for an extended period of time, i.e 24/7

SOCKET temp, you're safe up till about 72C


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so which temp is which?


The higher one, the one that was 69c is the socket temp. That can be 70+ while testing. The lower one that is 63c is the temp of the CPU itself. Looks like you have reached your thermal limit for that chip. You will need to get better cooling if you are going to be OCing higher.


----------



## Lanlan

Okay, that's what I figured. Any idea of why the core is hotter than the package there? Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Lanlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The higher one, the one that was 69c is the socket temp. That can be 70+ while testing. The lower one that is 63c is the temp of the CPU itself. Looks like you have reached your thermal limit for that chip. You will need to get better cooling if you are going to be OCing higher.


This was stock


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> CPU 0 is Core Temp
> 
> The CPU reading under Nuvoton sensors is the Socket Temp
> 
> You'll want the CORE temp not hitting above 62C for an extended period of time, i.e 24/7
> 
> SOCKET temp, you're safe up till about 72C


I think you have that backwards... The higher one is the Socket and the one under Nuvoton is core, right?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The higher one, the one that was 69c is the socket temp. That can be 70+ while testing. The lower one that is 63c is the temp of the CPU itself. Looks like you have reached your thermal limit for that chip. You will need to get better cooling if you are going to be OCing higher.


Wrong way around bro


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I think you have that backwards... The higher one is the Socket and the one under Nuvoton is core, right?


Nope you have it wrong.

The CPU 0 is the temperature diode sensor located on the chip itself, which is of course, the Core temp.

The one under Nuvoton is the motherboard chip that has a sensor located within the socket near the pins of the CPU. This is the Socket temp.


----------



## dmfree88

cpu 0 is the temp as rocket mentioned. cpu socket temp is under nuvotron and is always about 10 degrees hotter then the cpu 0 temp. really it doesnt matter what the socket temp gets too it should always be offset of the cpu which shouldnt get over 62 (which is why socket shouldnt get over 72)


----------



## glenquagmire

I ran IBT on VERY HIGH settings. Took forever!!!

It passed now that I upped the voltage to 1.464-1.473 range. 4800MHz.

Temps on the CPU0 were at 58 degrees and the socket range was 66-72 degrees.


----------



## Mega Man

be thankful you dont have 32gb.... you should see that...


----------



## dmfree88

yeah and when you add your VRM to the loop it will probably go up even more.. time to buy some good static pressure fans for the rad too


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah and when you add your VRM to the loop it will probably go up even more.. time to buy some good static pressure fans for the rad too


what would go up? The CPU because its all on the same rad? If I did do it, I would do it with CPU intake to flush into the VRM.

I actually have another 240 rad here. I just didnt want to have to use it. I am trying to do 5mhz without VRM block and then use the monsta rad for both and worst case use the secondary rad.

*BTW failed the second time on IBT. What should I tweak? up the voltage again??*


----------



## dmfree88

i think asus boards have a cpu vdda feature that sometimes improves stability when tinkered. Also did you ever increase CPU PLL voltage? this can decrease temps and increase stability

Every once in awhile one click up on cpu/nb voltage can help aswell but this usually increases temps.


----------



## Lanlan

Well I'm an idiot. I forgot I had messed with my fans in the UEFI (are UEFI and BIOS interchangeable?) and they were all running at half speed. Set them back to normal and my temps are fine now


----------



## Lanlan

Just completed IBT on Maximum, max temps were 45 and 58, for core and socket, respectively. Time to start overclocking this little guy


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> Just completed IBT on Maximum, max temps were 45 and 58, for core and socket, respectively. Time to start overclocking this little guy


Looking good! All the best!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> hey guys I wanted to get some advice on water cooling my Crosshair V formula Z. I have the 80mm monster rad in the front of the case cooling the CPU currently. My question is if I add in the motherboard block to the loop what I need an additional radiator? Since the CPU is a mjor component and MOBO block is a minor component, I wouldnt think I needed an additonal radiator. So, below will illustrate that one fan on my current rad is for the CPU and the second is for the proposed MOBO block. My rad is in push pull config.
> 
> the scenario I was thinking was to not use a 240 radiator at the top of the case and just use the current radiator with the additional motherboard block in the loop. The scenario would look like, 80mm radiator to the CPU block from the CPU block to the motherboard block, from the motherboard block to the reservoir pump, then from the reservoir / pump back to the 80mm radiator.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking this? If I added maybe the GPUs also then I would think the addtional rad makes sense.
> 
> Please see this link and then the below pics and attachments:
> http://koolance.com/how-to-build-a-water-cooled-pc
> 
> 
> 
> Scenario 1:
> 
> LOOP- Rad-Block-Block-R&P.bmp 352k .bmp file
> 
> 
> Scenario 2:
> 
> LOOP- Rad-Block-Block-Rad-R&P.bmp 363k .bmp file
> 
> 
> Scenario 3:
> 
> LOOP- Rad-Block-Rad-Block-R&P.bmp 373k .bmp file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i could be wrong but flowing your hot cpu water through your VRM heatsink seems like it would not be very effective. With a single pump though you may have no choice i dunno.


Remember at 1 gallon/min flow rate it takes around 264w to raise the water temperature by 1C. So it won't really effect VRM cooling much to get only slightly warmer water. The thing you should rather worry about is what happens when the water in the loop gets warmer over time, over say half an hour. Doing VRM and CPU you might be able to get away with 1 rad especially one THAT fat. But I really don't think it will hurt to add the other rad. Besides the extra rad will mean lower temps which means MOAR OC!


----------



## dmfree88

I got the 1080p monitor I was looking for







:



I forgot who i was comparing to before tho xD. and what the score was







. Also my 3dmark score improved ALOT:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7326927
I made a mistake before thinking i was #6 that was only out of the similar clocked CPU. NOW I am currently #10 out of ALL with a fx-8350 and a single 7870:

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/9899?minScore=8800&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870

Have to pick single gpu to see it. I think if I were to push to 4.7ghz or 4.8ghz on the cpu I may be able to push closer to first with a high enough physics score. My graphics score beat 1st place but his physics was just much higher because of being at 5.2ghz vs my 4.5:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5565896/3dm11/7326927


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i think asus boards have a cpu vdda feature that sometimes improves stability when tinkered. Also did you ever increase CPU PLL voltage? this can decrease temps and increase stability
> 
> Every once in awhile one click up on cpu/nb voltage can help aswell but this usually increases temps.


VDDA is the Asus version of Gigabyte's PLL. It doesn't work as well as it does on Giga boards.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> VDDA is the Asus version of Gigabyte's PLL. It doesn't work as well as it does on Giga boards.


this.. true story


----------



## glenquagmire

AHHH!!!! I keep failing the IBT on Very High setting. Help...
4800 MHz
CPU Manual Volt 1.475
CPU/NB 1.30
CPU0 Temp 59



My settings:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> AHHH!!!! I keep failing the IBT on Very High setting. Help...
> 4800 MHz
> CPU Manual Volt 1.475
> CPU/NB 1.30 (around there)
> CPU0 Temp 59


do you have a fan on the vrms?


----------



## miklkit

It's hard to see, but something is running very hot.

More volts!


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> do you have a fan on the vrms?


No. I have a fan coming in today that mounts on the side panel, blowing at the GPUs. It may help a little. I was actually just going to water block it and call it a day. I was going to put the MOBO block on the same radiator as the CPU. Rad>CPU>MOBO>RES/PUMP the CPU would get the first taste of cool water and then the VRMS. I actually have an EX240 rad sitting here, but didnt think it was needed on just the VRMs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's hard to see, but something is running very hot.
> 
> More volts!


Is there a way to make it view better?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> No. I have a fan coming in today that mounts on the side panel, blowing at the GPUs. It may help a little. I was actually just going to water block it and call it a day. I was going to put the MOBO block on the same radiator as the CPU. Rad>CPU>MOBO>RES/PUMP the CPU would get the first taste of cool water and then the VRMS. I actually have an EX240 rad sitting here, but didnt think it was needed on just the VRMs.
> Is there a way to make it view better?


once you get the cooling I bet that will help.. the fan would be a good test to see how well the water will do


----------



## miklkit

You have X2 7950s and it looks like you are running XP. Have you adjusted anything in AMD CCC yet?


----------



## glenquagmire

running win 7 64b.

i have xfire on my 7950, but havent done anything else in the amd catalyst settings. Go back to the original post, since I updated it with Pics of the settings in BIOS.

Also, I upped the CPU Manual Volt one notch and passed this test on VERY HIGH. Only ran the test once. See below. FIrst graph is the VCORE and second graph is the CPU/NB Volt. My CPU0 temp is the third graph, getting up near the 62 mark. The forth graph is the CPU Socket hovering over 70.


----------



## miklkit

Well this screenie is nice and clear. Still looks warm but it passed.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well this screenie is nice and clear. Still looks warm but it passed.


Just failed the second run.

why would it be warm when I am WC the cpu by itself and its on a Monsta rad in push pull with Corsair SP120 High Performance? Static pressure is 3+.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Just failed the second run.
> 
> why would it be warm when I am WC the cpu by itself and its on a Monsta rad in push pull with Corsair SP120 High Performance? Static pressure is 3+.


vrm heat.. and gpu heat dump


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> vrm heat.. and gpu heat dump


you get an ADD TO REP for that!, lol

so cooling the VRM would actually cool the CPU?


----------



## glenquagmire

you get a rep to, lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> you get an ADD TO REP for that!, lol
> 
> so cooling the VRM would actually cool the CPU?


ish.. not directly.. the heat would be dissapated away from the socket slightly letting the ambient to drop enough for the cpu cooling to be a little more efficient. . Same reason why you want good airflow through the case...


----------



## miklkit

What he said.

A cool running motherboard makes for a cool running cpu. Also, it doesn't matter how big the radiator is if the hot air isn't getting out of the case.

I did poorly in the silicon lottery and this cpu will never pass at this clock, but look at the temps, and it is on air. Think of a computer case as a wind tunnel with some electronic parts in it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What he said.
> 
> A cool running motherboard makes for a cool running cpu. Also, it doesn't matter how big the radiator is if the hot air isn't getting out of the case.
> 
> I did poorly in the silicon lottery and this cpu will never pass at this clock, but look at the temps, and it is on air. Think of a computer case as a wind tunnel with some electronic parts in it.


how high do your volts go with llc?


----------



## miklkit

MSI. No LLC. Vcore is set to 1.627V in the bios. That works out to 1.52-3 under load.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> MSI. No LLC. Vcore is set to 1.627V in the bios. That works out to 1.52-3 under load.


try bumping cpu nb voltage up a tad to see if that drops your overall voltage needed


----------



## miklkit

It's already at 1.3v and I do not know how much more is safe. The NB can run as hot as the cpu.


----------



## HafGFX

Owner for 3 month FX 8350, count me in.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What he said.
> 
> A cool running motherboard makes for a cool running cpu. Also, it doesn't matter how big the radiator is if the hot air isn't getting out of the case.
> 
> I did poorly in the silicon lottery and this cpu will never pass at this clock, but look at the temps, and it is on air. Think of a computer case as a wind tunnel with some electronic parts in it.


yup, this sums mine up

cept i go higher with cpu/nb.

4.5/4.6 is about the limit of stability on all 8 cores, drop a module and i can make it to 4.95 ish but takes ALOT of volts.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok this black screen issue is really starting to irritate me. Today I turned my computer on and it got as far as the BIOS boot screen (Where you can press delete to enter the BIOS) and the computer froze and was unresponsive. I had to reboot it 2 more times to get it up and running. Im thinking or trying to update the BIOS but im on 1703 and the newest one on the Asus site is 1602 or something.


----------



## dmfree88

bad ram?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> bad ram?


Wouldn't that cause other problems? It's fine once I hit windows its just while I boot. Ill run memtest when I get a chance.


----------



## glenquagmire

so i got the 2 140mm corsair af140 fans in the mail today. added one as intake on the side panel facing the gpus and the other exhaust on the rear. since the install of the two fans, i have ran IBT 3 times so far on Very High (10 runs, 20 runs, 20 runs) and passed. here is before and after runs and notice the temp drops. also, i guess it helps i have the pc in my laundry room sitting on a shelf directly under an air vent. now the intake on the side panel including the front push pull rad, sucks all the cold air from the vent into the case. Pretty decent drop.

4816MHz
CPU VOLT: 1.48
CPU/NB VOLT: 1.30

BEFORE THE TWO ADDITIONAL FANS:







(60 degree range)



AFTER THE TWO ADDITIONAL FANS: (re-angled the air vent)







(55 degree range)


----------



## dmfree88

nice must have had some bad airflow. I bet if i upgraded to 140mm fans on top of my case i could get some good improvements too. Nice though


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> I have the 212+, not evo. Yours should be cooling better than mine. But unless I'm getting an error, I'm sitting at a cool 40 degrees at stock, while running p95. Check your thermal paste maybe? I used much less than i usually do when installing the cooler earlier.


You guys are spinning wheels with inacequate cooling instead of discussing upgrading. You will never get above 4.3 GHZ under stress with those pathetic fans. Stop deluding yorselves. You need at least an H100i to get above 4.6 GHZ under stress. Better yeat is the Swiftech H220 cooler It is just below custom water loop in performance..


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You guys are spinning wheels with inacequate cooling instead of discussing upgrading. You will never get above 4.3 GHZ under stress with those pathetic fans. Stop deluding yorselves. You need at least an H100i to get above 4.6 GHZ under stress. Better yeat is the Swiftech H220 cooler It is just below custom water loop in performance..


My H55 got 4.6ghz off the bat and it is no where near as good as an H100.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You guys are spinning wheels with inacequate cooling instead of discussing upgrading. You will never get above 4.3 GHZ under stress with those pathetic fans. Stop deluding yorselves. You need at least an H100i to get above 4.6 GHZ under stress. Better yeat is the Swiftech H220 cooler It is just below custom water loop in performance..


my nh-d14 could do 4.7 with a fan upgrade, maybe even just adding a 3rd fan or having the pwm version would push it enough (or even a better mobo). Im sure a phanteks ph-tc14pe would do 4.7 no problem aswell as the new D-series from noctua when it comes out. same with the silver arrow.

The hyper212 isnt going to cut it by any means. But theres other options cheaper then the h100 to atleast push to that level


----------



## glenquagmire

I'm still learning but hit 4800 with everyone's help and advice. I just started 2 days ago oc'ing for the first time. Lots of people on this thread and other though are to commend for such a quick learning curve.

custom water cooling with a 80mm radiator in push pull (4) 120sp corsair high performance and (4) 140mm corsair af140 fans on case.

I am contiplating doing a top mount 240 rad also with 120sp high performance fans like the other radiator.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My H55 got 4.6ghz off the bat and it is no where near as good as an H100.


Your cheating, MSI boards run cooler than others and you have an airconditioned case


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I'm still learning but hit 4800 with everyone's help and advice. I just started 2 days ago oc'ing for the first time. Lots of people on this thread and other though are to commend for such a quick learning curve.
> 
> custom water cooling with a 80mm radiator in push pull (4) 120sp corsair high performance and (4) 140mm corsair af140 fans on case.
> 
> I am contiplating doing a top mount 240 rad also with 120sp high performance fans like the other radiator.


Your rig looks great glen. Nice cable management. Looks similar to mine (look at the photos in my sig rig).

Go post pictures in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/96415


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I'm still learning but hit 4800 with everyone's help and advice. I just started 2 days ago oc'ing for the first time. Lots of people on this thread and other though are to commend for such a quick learning curve.
> 
> custom water cooling with a 80mm radiator in push pull (4) 120sp corsair high performance and (4) 140mm corsair af140 fans on case.
> 
> I am contiplating doing a top mount 240 rad also with 120sp high performance fans like the other radiator.


Not bad. You should hit 5GHz easily if you add one more rad since your GPU isn't in the loop.

My setup



I'm currently at 4.86GHz but i have been upto 5.3GHz for benchmarks


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You guys are spinning wheels with inacequate cooling instead of discussing upgrading. You will never get above 4.3 GHZ under stress with those pathetic fans. Stop deluding yorselves. You need at least an H100i to get above 4.6 GHZ under stress. Better yeat is the Swiftech H220 cooler It is just below custom water loop in performance..


I'm on an H80i @4.6 now and I'm looking at going higher soon.


----------



## glenquagmire

Sweet man! Want to see my first rig up to last month? Shhh don't tell everyone.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Sweet man! Want to see my first rig up to last month? Shhh don't tell everyone.


O.O that cable management


----------



## glenquagmire

Dang!

Using the word management loosely. ...

Hey I threw in some zip ties to sell it lol


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Dang!
> 
> Using the word management loosely. ...


Dat cable....mess!


----------



## glenquagmire

So I want to set a fail safe on my mobo. What temps should I set on the given categories to shut down in event of high temps? Is opt temp 123 the cpu itself? What should I set those to? Also nb and sb should be set to what?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So I want to set a fail safe on my mobo. What temps should I set on the given categories to shut down in event of high temps? Is opt temp 123 the cpu itself? What should I set those to? Also nb and sb should be set to what?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OPT 1 2 3 are the same temps as those reflected above, to which nothing is connected to those sensors, so i wouldn't worry about them.

NB and SB, leave them alone. The CHVF-Z is built to last so I don't think it'll be too much of an issue.

If you want your computer to shut down by itself due to heat, it'll do it itself. Your CPU has an inbuilt sensor to shut itself off once it hits like 90C or something. Someone else can help clarify on this thanks!


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> OPT 1 2 3 are the same temps as those reflected above, to which nothing is connected to those sensors, so i wouldn't worry about them.
> 
> NB and SB, leave them alone. The CHVF-Z is built to last so I don't think it'll be too much of an issue.
> 
> If you want your computer to shut down by itself due to heat, it'll do it itself. Your CPU has an inbuilt sensor to shut itself off once it hits like 90C or something. Someone else can help clarify on this thanks!


ok thanks.

running the IBT VERY HIGH for 7th time on 20 runs and CPU0 temp is at 50. DAMN WHAT A DIFFERENCE 2 FANS MAKE!! (1 exhaust (I had to RMA it and started OC;ing without it) and 1 more intake (side panel)). Without those fans, I was at 60 degrees and now at 51.

I have the CPU in the laundry room which is a small room with a closing door and tall ceilings. There is a vent just above the PC I angled down at the PC, so when I hit the AC for the house, instant cold air. With the new side intake and front P/P rad intake, it draws in that cold air and exhaust it out the top and back. I am just so amazed at the difference.

Just imagine if I put an extension on the AC vent with a tube running to the side panel fan, blowing cold air! GEESH!! However fall and winter are around the corner and HEATING AC probably wouldnt be a good idea. Atleast it would give crazy temps for 6-8mths out of the year!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Dat cable....mess!


Did someone say cable mess?


----------



## dmfree88

who had the 7870 devil that i was benching with before? i cant find the post i was wondering what the ultra score was on 1080p single gpu heaven?


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Did someone say cable mess?


Cable mess, but organized Clear Storage Containers??


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Cable mess, but organized Clear Storage Containers??


Trust me they are anything but organized.







I just jam crap in there till to wont close anymore lol. And that's nothing: you should see my rig now. It's even worse.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Trust me they are anything but organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just jam crap in there till to wont close anymore lol. And that's nothing: you should see my rig now. It's even worse.


can imagine with all your recent tinkering on the saberpuss....


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> who had the 7870 devil that i was benching with before? i cant find the post i was wondering what the ultra score was on 1080p single gpu heaven?


different thread maybe?????


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> different thread maybe?????


It was this thread about 200 pages back lol

That is the thing about the saberkitty, There are so many options.. Took me 8 months to find my max (I may be able to push a bit further but I would need to start the OC process again

With my current setup I am just at a point to where I really am not able to push harder.. its sad..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It was this thread about 200 pages back lol
> 
> That is the thing about the saberkitty, There are so many options.. Took me 8 months to find my max (I may be able to push a bit further but I would need to start the OC process again
> 
> With my current setup I am just at a point to where I really am not able to push harder.. its sad..


Hey f3ers, your on Bios 1503? How is that compared to the newer ones? I'm on 1703 or something.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey f3ers, your on Bios 1503? How is that compared to the newer ones? I'm on 1703 or something.


Im on 1503 also.....Didnt know there were higher BIOS. Didnt see them under the BIOS downloads for CVFZ.


----------



## glenquagmire

Look what the difference is when I turn on the house ac unit running IBT on max setting....it's now at 40 from 49.


Ahhhh I went ahead and bought the second pair of corsair sp120 high performance in case I rad the top of the case.


----------



## Lanlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Did someone say cable mess?


Looks like my current setup








I'm not gonna manage my cables well until I get my new case, which should be tomorrow.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey f3ers, your on Bios 1503? How is that compared to the newer ones? I'm on 1703 or something.


To be honest I am not sure.. I haven't tried the newer ones.. but I would almost check out the newest one Version 2005 as it does have the support for the 9xxx series which would have stability updates for higher clocks


----------



## glenquagmire

Hey all, if anyone is interested in my pic gallery I started, its under my profile.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You guys are spinning wheels with inacequate cooling instead of discussing upgrading. You will never get above 4.3 GHZ under stress with those pathetic fans. Stop deluding yorselves. You need at least an H100i to get above 4.6 GHZ under stress. Better yeat is the Swiftech H220 cooler It is just below custom water loop in performance..


The "never get above 4.3 GHZ under stress" is really funny. I can do 4.5 @1.4 vcore (1.45 under load) and does just well in IBT and Prime95 maxing out at about 60c on the cores, but average is around 55ish. That's with a 5 years old "decent" cooler and two Enermax UCMA12 Magma in push/pull (that don't make THAT much of a difference anyway). Agreed that I can't push it any further with this cooling, but most likely a top aircooler can get a decent 4.7 / 4.8 under load. That's not to mention the guys with a bit more luck on the silicon lottery and high end boards.

But yes, everyone appreciated your constructive feedback, I'm sure


----------



## glenquagmire

quick question....

can i just take out the DRAM I have and sell it or is there something I need to erase or wipe first before taking it out to sell? G Skill 1866 selling to someone and want to make sure there isnt anything on them.


----------



## Rickyyy369

DRAM flushes all of its contents after the power is turned off. You do not need to wipe anything.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> The "never get above 4.3 GHZ under stress" is really funny. I can do 4.5 @1.4 vcore (1.45 under load) and does just well in IBT and Prime95 maxing out at about 60c on the cores, but average is around 55ish. That's with a 5 years old "decent" cooler and two Enermax UCMA12 Magma in push/pull (that don't make THAT much of a difference anyway). Agreed that I can't push it any further with this cooling, but most likely a top aircooler can get a decent 4.7 / 4.8 under load. That's not to mention the guys with a bit more luck on the silicon lottery and high end boards.
> 
> But yes, everyone appreciated your constructive feedback, I'm sure


I had a Thermaltake Frio and I could do 4.7ghz at 1.475v and the cores maxed at 50C.

I have an H100i now and it doesn't perform as well, but it's much quieter and takes up far less room in my case. Also, I can mount my side panel fan normally, the way it's supposed to be, instead of taking it off and mounting it on the outside of the panel.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> quick question....
> 
> can i just take out the DRAM I have and sell it or is there something I need to erase or wipe first before taking it out to sell? G Skill 1866 selling to someone and want to make sure there isnt anything on them.


Nah there is no need to whipe anything because there is nothing installed ON them directly..

And why are you selling your 1866 G.Skill if i may be so free to ask?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> quick question....
> 
> can i just take out the DRAM I have and sell it or is there something I need to erase or wipe first before taking it out to sell? G Skill 1866 selling to someone and want to make sure there isnt anything on them.


Dynamic random access memory.. in short is only used to buffer io information.

So every time ram loses power 0 information is saved.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I'm still learning but hit 4800 with everyone's help and advice. I just started 2 days ago oc'ing for the first time. Lots of people on this thread and other though are to commend for such a quick learning curve.
> 
> custom water cooling with a 80mm radiator in push pull (4) 120sp corsair high performance and (4) 140mm corsair af140 fans on case.
> 
> I am contiplating doing a top mount 240 rad also with 120sp high performance fans like the other radiator.


Nice rig man, looks very clean good job









but why did you went with 80mm thick rad? and honestly those corsair 120sp fans are not that great for that thick rad.. in my opinion you would be better off with 280mm low density rad with low RPM 140mm fans to make it quiet and performs good.

What you need is an 280mm rad with some good fans on them mounted in the top and 2 120mm fans in the front to get cold air in side of your case and push it out through your rad, than your temps will drop significantly because with that loop your temps are waaayyy to high man.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I had a Thermaltake Frio and I could do 4.7ghz at 1.475v and the cores maxed at 50C.
> 
> I have an H100i now and it doesn't perform as well, but it's much quieter and takes up far less room in my case. Also, I can mount my side panel fan normally, the way it's supposed to be, instead of taking it off and mounting it on the outside of the panel.


Something is nerfed with your install of the H-100i , are you sure you have it mounted squarely and it is plugged into the proper fan headers? I've seen many times where guys have the pump plugged into a system fan header that is set to run at 50% in bios and had poor performance.


----------



## hurricane28

Ye i had those problems with my h100i too.

It listens very closely how to mount it and make sure the screws are tightened enough, also if you mount other fans on the h100i the cooler will not perform any good.

I still don't understand why people mount the Corsair 120sp high performance fans on such a dense radiator, it is not going to cool that good in a million years lol

The rule is: high dense or thick radiator is high static pressure fans and low dense or thin radiator is low static pressure low rpm fans to cool any good...


----------



## dmfree88

that static pressure is high on sp120. They are 3.1 mm/h20. Asside from some heavy delta fans what other fans have that high or higher?


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nah there is no need to whipe anything because there is nothing installed ON them directly..
> 
> And why are you selling your 1866 G.Skill if i may be so free to ask?


Because I wanted RED lol. In going RED I bought the Trident X 2x8 2400 CL10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice rig man, looks very clean good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why did you went with 80mm thick rad? and honestly those corsair 120sp fans are not that great for that thick rad.. in my opinion you would be better off with 280mm low density rad with low RPM 140mm fans to make it quiet and performs good.
> 
> What you need is an 280mm rad with some good fans on them mounted in the top and 2 120mm fans in the front to get cold air in side of your case and push it out through your rad, than your temps will drop significantly because with that loop your temps are waaayyy to high man.


You must be thinking of SP120 "QUIET EDITION" these are the "HIGH PERFORMANCE" fans.

I went with the rad because it was a recommended rad based on Push Pull. In my case that Rad is on push pull with the SP120 High Performance fans. The push fans are in front of it in the case and you can see the pull fans. These fans have static pressure rating of 3.0+ and they can go up to 2500 rpm. I figured it was a good set.

I also considered a 280 rad for the top but i havent heard good things of 140 fans for rads. Only that the 280 rads should use 120 fans with adapters to fit since they make better 120 fans than 140.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I'm on an H80i @4.6 now and I'm looking at going higher soon.


Depends on how leaky your cpu is. I could never get above 4.7 ghz with an H100 that I had previously installed. Now with my H320 Swiftech I can get as high as 4.8 ghz. But this crap FX-8350 will never get to 5 ghz. Just the luck of the draw. Sure as hell not going to lay down $400 to get a cherry-picked 9590.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something is nerfed with your install of the H-100i , are you sure you have it mounted squarely and it is plugged into the proper fan headers? I've seen many times where guys have the pump plugged into a system fan header that is set to run at 50% in bios and had poor performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye i had those problems with my h100i too.
> 
> It listens very closely how to mount it and make sure the screws are tightened enough, also if you mount other fans on the h100i the cooler will not perform any good.
> 
> I still don't understand why people mount the Corsair 120sp high performance fans on such a dense radiator, it is not going to cool that good in a million years lol
> 
> The rule is: high dense or thick radiator is high static pressure fans and low dense or thin radiator is low static pressure low rpm fans to cool any good...


I have it mounted squarely and tightened down well. The thumbscrews are screwed in all the way, and then I torqued them with a Phillips screwdriver until the screws couldn't turn anymore. Moreover, I actually lapped the waterblock with 200, 400, 600 and finally 1500 grit sandpaper. The FX-8350 is lapped as well. I'm using Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal paste on it. I have remounted the water block many times and I know I'm doing it correctly.

The pump is connected to a SATA power cable, which is the only way to power it. Further, the USB header is connected for Corsairlink, and I can open it and see that it's running at "2200 rpm" with a pump divider of two, which as far as I know is the max speed of the pump. The fans are just connected to the motherboard CPU fan headers since I can't connect them to the waterblock. They are the high performance 2300rpm SP120s. Changing out the stock fans for these lowered my temps by about 4 degrees.

Even so, with 1.475v at 4.7ghz my cpu temps hit 55C on the cpu and 65C on the socket in Prime95.

From what I've read here, the pump in the Corsair H100i is a low pressure 1.5v pump. I've also read that there is "stuff" inside the tubing that impedes the flow of water (some kind of metal? I don't know the specifics). I am considering upgrading to a Swiftech H220 next month, because I've heard that the pump in that runs on 6v and moves much more water than the Corsair kits. It's supposed to be a similar pump to the ones used in most custom loops. It is also supposed to have thicker diameter tubing. I'm wishing I had known about that kit and gotten it instead of the H100i.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I have it mounted squarely and tightened down well. The thumbscrews are screwed in all the way, and then I torqued them with a Phillips screwdriver until the screws couldn't turn anymore. Moreover, I actually lapped the waterblock with 200, 400, 600 and finally 1500 grit sandpaper. The FX-8350 is lapped as well. I'm using Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal paste on it. I have remounted the water block many times and I know I'm doing it correctly.
> 
> The pump is connected to a SATA power cable, which is the only way to power it. Further, the USB header is connected for Corsairlink, and I can open it and see that it's running at "2200 rpm" with a pump divider of two, which as far as I know is the max speed of the pump. The fans are just connected to the motherboard CPU fan headers since I can't connect them to the waterblock. They are the high performance 2300rpm SP120s. Changing out the stock fans for these lowered my temps by about 4 degrees.
> 
> Even so, with 1.475v at 4.7ghz my cpu temps hit 55C on the cpu and 65C on the socket in Prime95.
> 
> From what I've read here, the pump in the Corsair H100i is a low pressure 1.5v pump. I've also read that there is "stuff" inside the tubing that impedes the flow of water (some kind of metal? I don't know the specifics). I am considering upgrading to a Swiftech H220 next month, because I've heard that the pump in that runs on 6v and moves much more water than the Corsair kits. It's supposed to be a similar pump to the ones used in most custom loops. It is also supposed to have thicker diameter tubing. I'm wishing I had known about that kit and gotten it instead of the H100i.


Sounds like you have things pretty well covered. I've seen so many guys goof installing the CLC's i thought maybe my insight might help.
I've had really good luck with mine- example at a lower clock: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1407589/a/924273/overclocking-the-fx-8350/sort/display_order/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something is nerfed with your install of the H-100i , are you sure you have it mounted squarely and it is plugged into the proper fan headers? I've seen many times where guys have the pump plugged into a system fan header that is set to run at 50% in bios and had poor performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye i had those problems with my h100i too.
> 
> It listens very closely how to mount it and make sure the screws are tightened enough, also if you mount other fans on the h100i the cooler will not perform any good.
> 
> I still don't understand why people mount the Corsair 120sp high performance fans on such a dense radiator, it is not going to cool that good in a million years lol
> 
> The rule is: high dense or thick radiator is high static pressure fans and low dense or thin radiator is low static pressure low rpm fans to cool any good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have it mounted squarely and tightened down well. The thumbscrews are screwed in all the way, and then I torqued them with a Phillips screwdriver until the screws couldn't turn anymore. Moreover, I actually lapped the waterblock with 200, 400, 600 and finally 1500 grit sandpaper. The FX-8350 is lapped as well. I'm using Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal paste on it. I have remounted the water block many times and I know I'm doing it correctly.
> 
> The pump is connected to a SATA power cable, which is the only way to power it. Further, the USB header is connected for Corsairlink, and I can open it and see that it's running at "2200 rpm" with a pump divider of two, which as far as I know is the max speed of the pump. The fans are just connected to the motherboard CPU fan headers since I can't connect them to the waterblock. They are the high performance 2300rpm SP120s. Changing out the stock fans for these lowered my temps by about 4 degrees.
> 
> Even so, with 1.475v at 4.7ghz my cpu temps hit 55C on the cpu and 65C on the socket in Prime95.
> 
> From what I've read here, the pump in the Corsair H100i is a low pressure 1.5v pump. I've also read that there is "stuff" inside the tubing that impedes the flow of water (some kind of metal? I don't know the specifics). I am considering upgrading to a Swiftech H220 next month, because I've heard that the pump in that runs on 6v and moves much more water than the Corsair kits. It's supposed to be a similar pump to the ones used in most custom loops. It is also supposed to have thicker diameter tubing. I'm wishing I had known about that kit and gotten it instead of the H100i.
Click to expand...

Just a question. I just received my new 8350. Now my 8320 is lapped. My 8350 is not. Now we all know that the IHS for FX is soldered and in my case the Raystorm block is slightly concave to sit nicely on a slightly convex CPU. With that in mind should I lap my 8350? Will I see a big improvement? I never tested my 8320 before I lapped it. I just pulled it out the tin, lapped it and THEN plugged 'er in!

EDIT: Convex/Concave God I can't remember which one is which!


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> EDIT: Convex/Concave God I can't remember which one is which!


Con-Cave= Cave INWARD as in Cave-In
Con-Vex= Opposite of concave, lol OUTWARD


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> EDIT: Convex/Concave God I can't remember which one is which!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con-Cave= Cave INWARD as in Cave-In
> Con-Vex= Opposite of concave, lol OUTWARD
Click to expand...

Ok so CPU is concave and Raystorm is designed with a slight bow (wanna say convex). So the question still stands. I never tested with my 8320 before I lapped it. I just lapped it and then threw her in. I however am wondering if I will see any improvement from lapping my new 8350 that is sitting on my desk. What to do? What to do?. The enthusiast in me screams "LAP IT". But my logical side says "If XSPC went through the trouble to make a bowed block to counter act the concave CPU then wouldn't lapping the CPU make a bigger gap for air to get trapped inside and so decrease the cooling performance?"


----------



## glenquagmire

If one is "in" and the other "out" then that means they fit perfect. Convex)concave).....))


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so CPU is concave and Raystorm is designed with a slight bow (wanna say convex). So the question still stands. I never tested with my 8320 before I lapped it. I just lapped it and then threw her in. I however am wondering if I will see any improvement from lapping my new 8350 that is sitting on my desk. What to do? What to do?. The enthusiast in me screams "LAP IT". But my logical side says "If XSPC went through the trouble to make a bowed block to counter act the concave CPU then wouldn't lapping the CPU make a bigger gap for air to get trapped inside and so decrease the cooling performance?"


You should try the Indigo Extreme TIM. Instead of a paste, its a little packet of phase changing metal alloy, my guess is that it does a better job of filling in space where its needed between the CPU and block


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sounds like you have things pretty well covered. I've seen so many guys goof installing the CLC's i thought maybe my insight might help.
> I've had really good luck with mine- example at a lower clock: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1407589/a/924273/overclocking-the-fx-8350/sort/display_order/


I'm sure I would probably get around those temps with the same clock and voltage.

On stock (4ghz) with auto voltage my temps don't pass 35C in Prime95.

So, I know that the cooler is working and is certainly good and better than an air cooler. It just can't keep up with my demands....especially 5ghz bench runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just a question. I just received my new 8350. Now my 8320 is lapped. My 8350 is not. Now we all know that the IHS for FX is soldered and in my case the Raystorm block is slightly concave to sit nicely on a slightly convex CPU. With that in mind should I lap my 8350? Will I see a big improvement? I never tested my 8320 before I lapped it. I just pulled it out the tin, lapped it and THEN plugged 'er in!
> 
> EDIT: Convex/Concave God I can't remember which one is which!


To be perfectly honest I saw absolutely no difference in temps between lapped and not lapped. I did it wrong the first time and didn't use a flat piece of material to wrap the sandpaper on, I just did it by hand. A tiny bit of the coating was still on it too near one corner but I figured since the chip itself is only in the center 1/3rd of the IHS that it wouldn't matter. Anyway, a week ago I pulled it out and lapped it more, this time wrapping the sandpaper on a flat piece of acrylic I had laying around, and got ALL the material off. Tested with a razor blade to make sure it was flat. Made absolutely no difference in temps. At the same voltage and clock that I mentioned before my temps were exactly the same, 55C on cores and 65C on socket.

The chips can handle a lot of abuse to the IHS. As long as you don't get it wet, and tape over where the silicon wafer extrudes on all sides to prevent copper particles getting on the silicon, it doesn't seem there's much risk in lapping an IHS. However, in my experience, it didn't help at all either. Don't think I did anything wrong.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Because I wanted RED lol. In going RED I bought the Trident X 2x8 2400 CL10.
> You must be thinking of SP120 "QUIET EDITION" these are the "HIGH PERFORMANCE" fans.
> 
> I went with the rad because it was a recommended rad based on Push Pull. In my case that Rad is on push pull with the SP120 High Performance fans. The push fans are in front of it in the case and you can see the pull fans. These fans have static pressure rating of 3.0+ and they can go up to 2500 rpm. I figured it was a good set.
> 
> I also considered a 280 rad for the top but i havent heard good things of 140 fans for rads. Only that the 280 rads should use 120 fans with adapters to fit since they make better 120 fans than 140.


okay fair enough about the RAM.

That is one of my reasons too when i bought my RAM and they happened to be the best 1866 i could get as well so that is 2 for the price of 1 in my case









Yes well my standard fans of the h100i are rated for 4.0mm H-20 and if i mount any lower fans than those i get terrible cooling even in push/pull so that is why i have 4 of those fans and it performs outstanding but only with this setup.

What kind of rad is it? like i said, when you have an low density rad you don't need to mount high static pressure fans because the restriction is minimum.

honestly man your temps are way to high with that kind of custom loop mate, i am only saying.
Do you have an high ambient temp?

Also for the airflow its much better to mount the rad on the top of the case and also the pump has to work less hard to pump the water through your loop.
Also with that thick rad you need higher static pressure fans to even push through the rad.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay fair enough about the RAM.
> 
> That is one of my reasons too when i bought my RAM and they happened to be the best 1866 i could get as well so that is 2 for the price of 1 in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes well my standard fans of the h100i are rated for 4.0mm H-20 and if i mount any lower fans than those i get terrible cooling even in push/pull so that is why i have 4 of those fans and it performs outstanding but only with this setup.
> 
> What kind of rad is it? like i said, when you have an low density rad you don't need to mount high static pressure fans because the restriction is minimum.
> 
> honestly man your temps are way to high with that kind of custom loop mate, i am only saying.
> Do you have an high ambient temp?
> 
> Also for the airflow its much better to mount the rad on the top of the case and also the pump has to work less hard to pump the water through your loop.
> Also with that thick rad you need higher static pressure fans to even push through the rad.


speaking of ram....... I still need to school you on my cas 9 2400mhz lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I have it mounted squarely and tightened down well. The thumbscrews are screwed in all the way, and then I torqued them with a Phillips screwdriver until the screws couldn't turn anymore. Moreover, I actually lapped the waterblock with 200, 400, 600 and finally 1500 grit sandpaper. The FX-8350 is lapped as well. I'm using Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal paste on it. I have remounted the water block many times and I know I'm doing it correctly.
> 
> The pump is connected to a SATA power cable, which is the only way to power it. Further, the USB header is connected for Corsairlink, and I can open it and see that it's running at "2200 rpm" with a pump divider of two, which as far as I know is the max speed of the pump. The fans are just connected to the motherboard CPU fan headers since I can't connect them to the waterblock. They are the high performance 2300rpm SP120s. Changing out the stock fans for these lowered my temps by about 4 degrees.
> 
> Even so, with 1.475v at 4.7ghz my cpu temps hit 55C on the cpu and 65C on the socket in Prime95.
> 
> From what I've read here, the pump in the Corsair H100i is a low pressure 1.5v pump. I've also read that there is "stuff" inside the tubing that impedes the flow of water (some kind of metal? I don't know the specifics). I am considering upgrading to a Swiftech H220 next month, because I've heard that the pump in that runs on 6v and moves much more water than the Corsair kits. It's supposed to be a similar pump to the ones used in most custom loops. It is also supposed to have thicker diameter tubing. I'm wishing I had known about that kit and gotten it instead of the H100i.


Yes the pump is very weak and only pushes 12gallons a hour... an good water pump in a closed custom loop should do 1500 l/h

I have tried a lot of fans because the stock fans are utterly loud but there is simply no substitute for high static utterly loud fans to even cool any good on this rad because of its density.
I saw several reviews with the 120sp 3.1mmH20 fans and they all perform way less than me with the standard fans in push/pull.

I don't know about the hoses tho but that could be true.

But like i said, the H100I will simply not cool good with lower rated fans that comes included with the cooler.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> speaking of ram....... I still need to school you on my cas 9 2400mhz lol


Lol yeah you should post some benchmarks with that wonder RAM if i come correct







so where are they


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Lol yeah you should post some benchmarks with that wonder RAM if i come correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so where are they


notice I fell off of the forums for a bit.. ill post.. life had got in the way..

they only crucial ballistex ram nothing wonder bout em









just building the anticipation is fun


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have tried a lot of fans because the stock fans are utterly loud but there is simply no substitute for high static utterly loud fans to even cool any good on this rad because of its density.
> I saw several reviews with the 120sp 3.1mmH20 fans and they all perform way less than me with the standard fans in push/pull.
> 
> I don't know about the hoses tho but that could be true.
> 
> But like i said, the H100I will simply not cool good with lower rated fans that comes included with the cooler.


You may be exageratting a little bit about the performance gap, but he's right. The stock fans that come with the H100's definitely outperform the SP120's. Their are plenty of reviews out there to prove it.

It's not so much the static pressure that makes the stock fans superior, its because they run at 400rpm higher than an sp120, meaning higher CFM, higher static pressure, and of course higher noise.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Lol yeah you should post some benchmarks with that wonder RAM if i come correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so where are they


hey do you have the page number for those posts id like to link it when I post my scores


----------



## glenquagmire

So which is it? You said thick rads need high pressure then said I didn't need high pressure. Reread that post.

Also I posted in my signature the computer and components.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So which is it? You said thick rads need high pressure then said I didn't need high pressure. Reread that post.


Rads with high fpi need high rpm fans. thickness isn't as relevant


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> So which is it? You said thick rads need high pressure then said I didn't need high pressure. Reread that post.


What you need is *Delta Mega Fast 120mm x 38mm 252CFM* Fans. At 5V they push more air than any 2 fans I got. At 12V they blow my wifes hair like a Maybelline commercial at 10ft away.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> What you need is *Delta Mega Fast 120mm x 38mm 252CFM* Fans. At 5V they push more air than any 2 fans I got. At 12V they blow my wifes hair like a Maybelline commercial at 10ft away.


So that's how they get that effect on the Trojan Twister commercials! lmao


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> What you need is *Delta Mega Fast 120mm x 38mm 252CFM* Fans. At 5V they push more air than any 2 fans I got. At 12V they blow my wifes hair like a Maybelline commercial at 10ft away.


I heard that if you use 2 of those as top mount intakes, your PC will actually become airborne at around 10V


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I heard that if you use 2 of those as top mount intakes, your PC will actually become airborne at around 10V


That would be some funny .... But seriously it was worth every penny. Put that sucker at 12V for benches and bet you wont need to worry about heat. Maybe have to worry about saving money for those hearing aides you will need in the future. Thank god for an enclosed case.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That would be some funny .... But seriously it was worth every penny. Put that sucker at 12V for benches and bet you wont need to worry about heat. Maybe have to worry about saving money for those hearing aides you will need in the future. Thank god for an enclosed case.


Lol how do you have that thing hooked up? I'd imagine if it was plugged directly to your MOBO it would fry the plug instantly.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol how do you have that thing hooked up? I'd imagine if it was plugged directly to your MOBO it would fry the plug instantly.


Yeah considered that. Have a separate PSU, some old 350Watt that powers all my fans but one on my H55 just in case.


----------



## glenquagmire

Well seriously though it's hard to imagine that these fans aren't doing the job. I mean they are some good fans. This radiator wasn't made just for delta although I am not discrediting their superiority in air flow.

The monsta has low fpi. It doesn't obstruct air flow, it's just thicker. I mean push pull should be completely fine I would think with these fans. I am definitely no expert though. I see that rad with these fans pretty often. These fans actually have better static pressure and more rpm than gentle typhoon ap15 which I almost bought.

Does it matter that I have the loop like this?
Reservoir > cpu > radiator

Should it be this way?
Reservoir > radiator > cpu


----------



## neurotix

I have a Delta AFB1212 and I believe it's 230+ CFM and 5000rpm.

I rigged up the molex plug for it as 5V and even then the noise level was completely unacceptable. It sounded like an F-18 prepping for takeoff in my computer.

Also, my case doesn't have very much clearance between the top of my motherboard and the top of my case. With standard depth 25mm fans on my radiator they just barely clear the 8 pin and 4 pin cpu power cables that I run behind the motherboard. The Delta is easily twice as thick as those, so there's no way I'd be able to fit the rad above my motherboard connectors in my case.



My case is fairly large too. I like it because not many people have it and thus my rig looks unique. I could never go with a Cooler Master overpriced trash anything or a boring Antec 900.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I have a Delta AFB1212 and I believe it's 230+ CFM and 5000rpm.
> 
> I rigged up the molex plug for it as 5V and even then the noise level was completely unacceptable. It sounded like an F-18 prepping for takeoff in my computer.
> 
> Also, my case doesn't have very much clearance between the top of my motherboard and the top of my case. With standard depth 25mm fans on my radiator they just barely clear the 8 pin and 4 pin cpu power cables that I run behind the motherboard. The Delta is easily twice as thick as those, so there's no way I'd be able to fit the rad above my motherboard connectors in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> My case is fairly large too. I like it because not many people have it and thus my rig looks unique. I could never go with a Cooler Master overpriced trash anything or a boring Antec 900.


Nice job with the cables.
Looks like the h-100i is in push config? Pull will get better temps








Don't like Coolermaster cases? Curiously you selected a HAF 932 for your dream rig lol


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Does it matter that I have the loop like this?
> Reservoir > cpu > radiator
> 
> Should it be this way?
> Reservoir > radiator > cpu


The reservoir should be before the pump, preferably above it for gravity to aid. The rest doesnt matter.


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The reservoir should be before the pump, preferably above it for gravity to aid. The rest doesnt matter.


my res and pump are in the same container. Its an XSPC Raystorm.

http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/x2o-750-dual-bayrespump-black-v4


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice job with the cables.
> Looks like the h-100i is in push config? Pull will get better temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Coolermaster cases? Curiously you selected a HAF 932 for your dream rig lol


Did someone say cables?


Kinda just got em all in a ball in front of my PSU


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice job with the cables.
> Looks like the h-100i is in push config? Pull will get better temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like Coolermaster cases? Curiously you selected a HAF 932 for your dream rig lol


Yeah I don't really like Cooler Master. Their cases aren't the best. The only reason I used that for my rig was I was lazy and I did it a long time ago. I've seen a HAF 932 before and it wasn't bad but I like my case better. I should probably change it for my Ultimate Rig, I'm thinking a Corsair case might work well. Not going to have very good chances of winning anyway, but I figured it was worth a try. Someone has to win.

I had a Cooler Master Elite 310 case when I originally built my system in 2009 and it sucked. Then again, it was only $30. I also got a Hyper 212+ and I couldn't even figure out how to mount it, the instructions were so bad, and I swear the backplate and mounting screws didn't align with the holes in my motherboard no matter what I did. It was a M4A785TD-V Evo AM3 board.

I've also had many Cooler Master fans and they've all universally been garbage. For fans I like my Corsair SP120s, and I like the Scythe Ultra Kazes, they move a lot of air.... even though two of them died on me after only a few months.

I suppose some people like Cooler Master, and that's okay. Personally, I've used Azza cases for two builds and they are top of the line quality. No cheap aluminum chassis. They are rock solid and I would recommend their cases highly to anyone who hasn't tried them.


----------



## JMatzelle303

I really don't know if I want 8350 or 4670K


----------



## KyadCK

Well you're going to have to give more info than that. What do you plan on using it for?


----------



## JMatzelle303

mostly gaming, flight simulator prepar3d which will use more cores


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> mostly gaming, flight simulator prepar3d which will use more cores


Moar cores? 8350.


----------



## JMatzelle303

im really worried amd wont have steamroller and I will be stuck with a am3+


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> im really worried amd wont have steamroller and I will be stuck with a am3+


A fear we all share. But with more developers taking advantage of 8 cores you should be good for quite a while especially if you OC.


----------



## JMatzelle303

I mean intel switches there socket ever 6 months lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I mean intel switches there socket ever 6 months lol


I know lol. One of the reasons I like AMD, If I want to upgrade I dont have to blow another 150 on a new MOBO as well. But honestly an 8350 will be relevant for quite a while.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Thanks for you help I mean when games use more cores then that means amd will be nice.

Also BF4 will use mantle which im getting a R9 280X and a 8350


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yeah I don't really like Cooler Master. Their cases aren't the best. The only reason I used that for my rig was I was lazy and I did it a long time ago. I've seen a HAF 932 before and it wasn't bad but I like my case better. I should probably change it for my Ultimate Rig, I'm thinking a Corsair case might work well. Not going to have very good chances of winning anyway, but I figured it was worth a try. Someone has to win.
> 
> I had a Cooler Master Elite 310 case when I originally built my system in 2009 and it sucked. Then again, it was only $30. I also got a Hyper 212+ and I couldn't even figure out how to mount it, the instructions were so bad, and I swear the backplate and mounting screws didn't align with the holes in my motherboard no matter what I did. It was a M4A785TD-V Evo AM3 board.
> 
> I've also had many Cooler Master fans and they've all universally been garbage. For fans I like my Corsair SP120s, and I like the Scythe Ultra Kazes, they move a lot of air.... even though two of them died on me after only a few months.
> 
> I suppose some people like Cooler Master, and that's okay. Personally, I've used Azza cases for two builds and they are top of the line quality. No cheap aluminum chassis. They are rock solid and I would recommend their cases highly to anyone who hasn't tried them.


looks my rig in sig... lol


----------



## dmfree88

Ive been happy with my apevia case.. really if its got good airflow and room for what u want a case is a case. The rest is appearance which is subjective.


----------



## Mega Man

i love my stryker....

but i will be in love with my case labs


----------



## glenquagmire

Thought to share this so that everyone can see my heating issues could be attributed to fan mounting in the Fractal Design XL R2 case....I did some homework.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I have to ask, you did remove the clear protective layer from the WB right?
> I've heard of a few that didn't realize it was on there.
> 
> Yes, another rad will always help, but like gr8sho mentioned I too have to wonder if you're not having issues with what you currently have.
> What was the room ambient when you ran those tests?
> Is there a fan mount behind the motherboard? With that much NB temp (probably due to XFire setup) and lack of *cool* air entering the case (monsta blows inward correct?) you might have some heat soaking (motherboard acting like a HS) going on there. Hard to say not knowing ambient.
> 
> I'd recommend some IC Diamond TIM using grain of rice app, or at least AS5. I've seen lower temps with IC Diamond over AS5. Here is a link, you may need to read a few posts but you'll get the idea. The man (Red1776) don't lie!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/18640#post_20408137
> 
> Look back a few pages in this thread, MegaMan posted a real good TIM application vid. Watch the video it will help explain.
> 
> While you're leak testing (pump running) take your case and roll it around (a lot), shake it and tilt it every which way you can.
> Obviously you'll need to watch where the air is inside the res as to not suck air into the pump. There's another thing, I fill my res to just under the fill port.
> 
> I take my setup and lay it right on it's side (both sides) and than start the pump and let it bleed for a while in these positions too.
> 
> By the way, who gets rid of there ram before the new ram arrives anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr8sho: I PM'd him about the WCing topic/s you mentioned. Thanks


Yes I took off the clear film. Good to ask though, because I had to remember if i did.

Room temps are around 77-78f. I have the PC in the laundry room, directly under and air vent on a shelf. My temps werent too bad on IBT but when I did Prime it was bad. IBT I passed all test on Very High and Max both as 10run and 20runs. The Prime test was the 62-65 degree temps.
See this pic:


The rad is bolted to the front of the case but the fans that are pushing air, can be either 140 or 120. Reason I say that is, with the 120 fans, I have a gap around the rad. Since the push fans mount to the case and not the rad, I wonder if air is escaping around the rad?? (see pics)







Just bought the IC Diamond 24 karat paste. Mailing to me.

Its hard for me to believe that he monsta rad with the corsair sp 120 high performance in push pull isnt sufficient enough for good cooling. It has to be something I am overlooking.

I do have the second rad I am not using that I could mount, I also have 2 more SP120 High performance fans coming, so I could use it, but not sure yet. Seems overkill two rads on a cpu. I intended to use the second rad on a mobo waterblock if I ended up doing that.


----------



## glenquagmire

i know part of the problem folks.....I think I know part of the problem.....I wont know until tuesday when I get my DRAM, but.....

see the prior post pic number 1 and 3.

Pic one shows the fan housing that snugs upto the rad. its kind of like a fan door. Notice there is a gap between the fan on top and the fan on the bottom. that gap measures about 1.75 inches from bolt to bolt (the outer most part of the bolt, to the outer most part of the other bolt).

Now look at pic 3, the middle of the rad where the bolts go for the fans. Those measure a gap of .75 inches from out most part of the top hole to the outer most part of the second hole.

That gap is about a one inch difference. Where this matters is when I look at the radiator, through the fans. The top fan is about an inch above the top of the radiator fins. Meaning, some air is going over the top of the radiator. also, some air is probably escaping around the radiator because the fans arent bolted to the rad, but up to the rad in a fan case.

This line on the yellow paper represents the top of the fins on the rad and see the fan is well above it. I feel that the push isn't as effective as the pull that are mounted directly to the radiator. That would also mean there is a space in the center of the rad that isn't getting good air push because the fan sits above the rad fin line.


I am now bolting the fans directly to the radiator instead of using the fan case.

Thoughts?


----------



## glenquagmire

Ok, not to run this on, but I found something that could be an inefficiency in the fractal design xl r2 case, but easily fixable....

Now look at the difference in the way it was vs how it is now. The fans now touch vs a gap of about an inch, where the top fan sat above the radiator by an inch also creating an inch gap in the center of the rad between the fans.

Was....


Now....


Now I don't need to worry about the gaps around the radiator since the fans mount directly to the rad, no air could escape around it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love my stryker....
> 
> but i will be in love with my case labs


Stackers, Cosmos, top tier - excellent Stryker/Trooper, Full tower HAF's next tier very good, 690's , Cavaliers are descent cases below that , features and quality drop quite a bit

I'm not surprised that a fellow that bought a 310 case and a 212 cooler from CM might not have the best opinion of them lol


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha if i could find ppl to lan party with i would definitely build a lan party out of my stryker, nothing better, nothing can fit more in and be as stable while transporting, i just dont think the cosmos is great to transport, sure they have the rails to hold.... but so awkward.

scared about my CL case though.... gonna actually mod it ....


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha if i could find ppl to lan party with i would definitely build a lan party out of my stryker, nothing better, nothing can fit more in and be as stable while transporting, i just dont think the cosmos is great to transport, sure they have the rails to hold.... but so awkward.
> 
> scared about my CL case though.... gonna actually mod it ....


congrats on 3,500 posts!


----------



## Mega Man

thanks, just means i dont have a life LOL

also to all who say 16/32gb ram is a waste......



and my game is not even open yet..........


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks, just means i dont have a life LOL
> 
> also to all who say 16/32gb ram is a waste......
> 
> 
> 
> and my game is not even open yet..........


waiting for my 2x8gb Trident x 2400 CL 10 to arrive on tuesday.

did you see my prior posts to what i think partially attributed to my heating issues? I also bought some IC Diamond 24k thermal.


----------



## Mega Man

a better question. how could i not see it, you copy and paste all your posts across at least 3 threads that i visit


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love my stryker....
> 
> but i will be in love with my case labs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stackers, Cosmos, top tier - excellent Stryker/Trooper, Full tower HAF's next tier very good, 690's , Cavaliers are descent cases below that , features and quality drop quite a bit
> 
> I'm not surprised that a fellow that bought a 310 case and a 212 cooler from CM might not have the best opinion of them lol
Click to expand...

The Cosmos is... lacking... for it's price tag. It has the premium feel, but it doesn't seem to have the substance to actually be a $350 case. I dunno, my opinion.

Still, I will be moving all of this:


Into this soon (as in Tuesday if FedEx doesnt lie to me):


I honestly can't wait, for a number of reasons.


Spoiler: Reasons!



The SSD slot behind the MB tray will be nice for my 840. (Re)moveable HDD racks will be a plus, the perpendicular expansion slot will be good for my ZxR's daughter card so I don't choke out my GPU's airflow with it. The ability to have my rad mounted in such a way as it doesn't have restricted airflow. (The 932 can fit one, but that last 120 is eh)

Really, it's like getting an XM (man I love that case) but with actual room for a loop. I'm excited.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha if i could find ppl to lan party with i would definitely build a lan party out of my stryker, nothing better, nothing can fit more in and be as stable while transporting, i just dont think the cosmos is great to transport, sure they have the rails to hold.... but so awkward.
> 
> scared about my CL case though.... gonna actually mod it ....
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on 3,500 posts!
Click to expand...

Duuuuuude, I remember Megaman and i fighting over Piledriver stuff last year like it was only a few months ago. Man we've been here a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks, just means i dont have a life LOL
> 
> also to all who say 16/32gb ram is a waste......
> 
> 
> 
> and my game is not even open yet..........


Pft, pansy... *Opens a few dozen VMs*



Mine kinda looks like that... but I can't show you it, for various reasons mainly pertaining to "super sekret network structure", so you'll just have to take my word that I do that on an m4600 with 32GB. No system of mine (Forge, Anvil, Cloud9, the m4600) has under 32GB except the old D820 which is limited to 4GB by being 32-bit.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hey do you have the page number for those posts id like to link it when I post my scores


Wow now you asking me something, that must be an while back because this thread moves so fast









I try to find it and let you know if i did


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Thought to share this so that everyone can see my heating issues could be attributed to fan mounting in the Fractal Design XL R2 case....I did some homework.
> Yes I took off the clear film. Good to ask though, because I had to remember if i did.
> 
> Room temps are around 77-78f. I have the PC in the laundry room, directly under and air vent on a shelf. My temps werent too bad on IBT but when I did Prime it was bad. IBT I passed all test on Very High and Max both as 10run and 20runs. The Prime test was the 62-65 degree temps.
> See this pic:
> 
> 
> The rad is bolted to the front of the case but the fans that are pushing air, can be either 140 or 120. Reason I say that is, with the 120 fans, I have a gap around the rad. Since the push fans mount to the case and not the rad, I wonder if air is escaping around the rad?? (see pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought the IC Diamond 24 karat paste. Mailing to me.
> 
> Its hard for me to believe that he monsta rad with the corsair sp 120 high performance in push pull isnt sufficient enough for good cooling. It has to be something I am overlooking.
> 
> I do have the second rad I am not using that I could mount, I also have 2 more SP120 High performance fans coming, so I could use it, but not sure yet. Seems overkill two rads on a cpu. I intended to use the second rad on a mobo waterblock if I ended up doing that.


Dude honestly a monsta rad is way overkill if you only cool the CPU, like i said before you would me better of with an 280 low density rad with some good 140mm fans.

There are plenty of good 140mm fans to choose from.

Also from what i see from your picture you posted here, the fans are not mounted correctly to the rad so there is an air gap between it so they leak air all around your radiator. Also i seen that the air is very restrictive because of the anti dust panel, i have the same with my Corsair obsidian 650D case the anti dust cover on the front is very restrictive so i need to clean it several times a week.

How is the flow in your loop? i heard some people talking about poor flow with an bay reservoir because of the restriction of the bayres.

i am absolutely positive that when you mount the rad on the top of your case with good fans on it and 2 of the Corsair 120sp's in the front of your case blowing fresh air in the case you would have much better temps than this because your temps are way too high for that kind of setup mate.

I mean i outperform your cooling setup with my h100i, you should run at least 10c lower temps than me, i don't say this to bash on your setup but i wanted to show you on how poorly it performs and you get get much better temps.

How much TIM do you use on the CPU? and how do you apply it? Its important for cooling that you use the pea method and only a grain of rice is more then enough because the die of the CPU is in the middle so there is absolutely no need to spread or use any more TIM than necessary.

In the beginning i used to much TIM and got bad temperatures, later i used the pea method and apply a very small amount of TIM on it and my temps dropped by 6c! so that shows me how important it is on how to apply TIM.


----------



## cssorkinman

KyadKC, looking forward to your stacker build - interesting case. The Cosmos line is showing it's age a bit , ( like me) . It's a classic ( like me?







) but you have a good point about features compared to newer designs. When the first one's came out they were really something by comparison to most at the time.
I picked up a Stacker 832 refurb with a 1000 watt psu for less than $200, still think of it as being one of my best buys ever ( it was flawless, thinking it was just a way of moving excess stock). The PSU had the bawls to power dual 4870X2's along with a C-2 965 @ 4ghz while benching. I have a couple of 650 watt psu's that won't properly power 1 of those cards in an overclocked rig- sure made me respect the old CM PSU.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> KyadKC, looking forward to your stacker build - interesting case. The Cosmos line is showing it's age a bit , ( like me) . It's a classic ( like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but you have a good point about features compared to newer designs. When the first one's came out they were really something by comparison to most at the time.
> I picked up a Stacker 832 refurb with a 1000 watt psu for less than $200, still think of it as being one of my best buys ever ( it was flawless, thinking it was just a way of moving excess stock). The PSU had the bawls to power *dual 4870X2's* along with a *C-2 965 @ 4ghz* while benching. I have a couple of 650 watt psu's that won't properly power 1 of those cards in an overclocked rig- sure made me respect the old CM PSU.


Now that is some serious power!

The HAF Stacker wasn't too bad, just $170. I don't know if any more are available now (I can find you the post the CM guys made if you want one, current HAF owners get them 6 weeks early), but they don't go on official sale until Nov 30th. It'll be fun having something before it becomes available to the masses.









I'll certainly also be posting other good and bad things about the case. The reviews were ok, but nothing gives you more detail than real users. I also await all the people who buy a 915F and a Rail set and bolt their case to the underside of their desks.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> im really worried amd wont have steamroller and I will be stuck with a am3+


I don't think AMD will let FX die. I only think AM3+ is going to die. I honestly think that the FX processor will continue. I just think that they will be ported to FM2+. I could bet that we will see a 4-6 module (6 module if a die shrink happens) FX on FM2+. Of course that is if they decide to make an FM2+ based product without onboard graphics.


----------



## RKani

Hi folks.

Since there's a fair bit of experience floating around in this thread, could i pick someone's brains for some help with an OC?

Just uplifted from a Phenom II 955BE @ 3.75ghz (air cooling) to a new FX-8350. On paper, everything looks right - I've got headroom in my power budget, the CPU runs cool (41'c stable under load after 6 hours straight, <26'c idle (reports as 9'c, ambient is 21'c))

Despite that, every attempt to overclock the vishie has so far failed; even just bumping the multiplier by 0.5 gets failures (OCCT) and blue screens (prime).

I've checked and rechecked power saving features and spread spectrum, tried bumping the voltage up to 1.475 (was 1.375), even tried downgrading memory timings to rule out another point of failure. I can't find the line control option I've seen referenced in guides - could that be it?

I'm about ready to write it off as a bad MB/CPU combo, but for the fact it's able to turbo without problems if I leave that on. Anyone got any ideas what I could be missing here?

Cooling: Zalman CNPS-9900A fed via dual 120mm intakes (top, front (mounted under optical drive)), 120mm rear exhaust.
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990A-UD3 rev 1.0, F7 Bios (latest stable).
PSU : 650W OCZ (OCZ-ZS650W-EU/UK)
Memory : Corsair Vengeance 8GB, 9-9-9-24 @ 1600Mhz
Peripherals connected : Geforce 560Ti, Geforce GT430, 2 7200RPM HDDs, BD-ROM drive, Logitech Wireless kb/m.
The PSU is bottom mounted and has an independent air intake, as do the GPUs.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKani*
> 
> Hi folks.
> 
> Since there's a fair bit of experience floating around in this thread, could i pick someone's brains for some help with an OC?
> 
> Just uplifted from a Phenom II 955BE @ 3.75ghz (air cooling) to a new FX-8350. On paper, everything looks right - I've got headroom in my power budget, the CPU runs cool (41'c stable under load after 6 hours straight, <26'c idle (reports as 9'c, ambient is 21'c))
> 
> Despite that, every attempt to overclock the vishie has so far failed; even just bumping the multiplier by 0.5 gets failures (OCCT) and blue screens (prime).
> 
> I've checked and rechecked power saving features and spread spectrum, tried bumping the voltage up to 1.475 (was 1.375), even tried downgrading memory timings to rule out another point of failure. I can't find the line control option I've seen referenced in guides - could that be it?
> 
> I'm about ready to write it off as a bad MB/CPU combo, but for the fact it's able to turbo without problems if I leave that on. Anyone got any ideas what I could be missing here?
> 
> Cooling: Zalman CNPS-9900A fed via dual 120mm intakes (top, front (mounted under optical drive)), 120mm rear exhaust.
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 990A-UD3 rev 1.0, F7 Bios (latest stable).
> PSU : 650W OCZ (OCZ-ZS650W-EU/UK)
> Memory : Corsair Vengeance 8GB, 9-9-9-24 @ 1600Mhz
> Peripherals connected : Geforce 560Ti, Geforce GT430, 2 7200RPM HDDs, BD-ROM drive, Logitech Wireless kb/m.
> The PSU is bottom mounted and has an independent air intake, as do the GPUs.


Ahh yes, the glorious Rev 1.0...

So, leave the CPU at stock, leave it at 1.475v, and run prime for a while. Use HWInfo64, tell us what the voltage really is under load.

Rev 1.0 has no LLC you see, and thus has lots of VDroop. Need to know how much to compensate for.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well it will take me a bit to get back to my great ram profiles.. I just flashed BIOS 2005 for my board to see how it goes.. So far so good plugged in numbers and already at 5GHz with no issues

So far it is easier to clock.. and my ram is more stable at higher DRAM dividers


----------



## RKani

Thanks Kyad.

Disabled turbo for this as well; Looks like it's hovering about 0.1v below the setting, but started seeing some drops to 1.28 in the last couple of minutes. Didn't realise it was so unstable there.




Guess I know what my next job is then.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKani*
> 
> Hi folks.
> 
> Since there's a fair bit of experience floating around in this thread, could i pick someone's brains for some help with an OC?
> 
> Just uplifted from a Phenom II 955BE @ 3.75ghz (air cooling) to a new FX-8350. On paper, everything looks right - I've got headroom in my power budget, the CPU runs cool (41'c stable under load after 6 hours straight, <26'c idle (reports as 9'c, ambient is 21'c))
> 
> Despite that, every attempt to overclock the vishie has so far failed; even just bumping the multiplier by 0.5 gets failures (OCCT) and blue screens (prime).
> 
> I've checked and rechecked power saving features and spread spectrum, tried bumping the voltage up to 1.475 (was 1.375), even tried downgrading memory timings to rule out another point of failure. I can't find the line control option I've seen referenced in guides - could that be it?
> 
> I'm about ready to write it off as a bad MB/CPU combo, but for the fact it's able to turbo without problems if I leave that on. Anyone got any ideas what I could be missing here?
> 
> Cooling: Zalman CNPS-9900A fed via dual 120mm intakes (top, front (mounted under optical drive)), 120mm rear exhaust.
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 990A-UD3 rev 1.0, F7 Bios (latest stable).
> PSU : 650W OCZ (OCZ-ZS650W-EU/UK)
> Memory : Corsair Vengeance 8GB, 9-9-9-24 @ 1600Mhz
> Peripherals connected : Geforce 560Ti, Geforce GT430, 2 7200RPM HDDs, BD-ROM drive, Logitech Wireless kb/m.
> The PSU is bottom mounted and has an independent air intake, as do the GPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ahh yes, the glorious Rev 1.0...
> 
> So, leave the CPU at stock, leave it at 1.475v, and run prime for a while. Use HWInfo64, tell us what the voltage really is under load.
> 
> Rev 1.0 has no LLC you see, and thus has lots of VDroop. Need to know how much to compensate for.


this + rigbuilder ( upper right hand of this page !~~~~ ) will help us help you !~ ( also dont forget to shut off turbo when you do your test !~ )

yea i remember fighting with you too kya, but you have to admit i came a long way !~ unlike soem i listened XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well it will take me a bit to get back to my great ram profiles.. I just flashed BIOS 2005 for my board to see how it goes.. So far so good plugged in numbers and already at 5GHz with no issues
> 
> So far it is easier to clock.. and my ram is more stable at higher DRAM dividers


GL man no funs, 1 huge and awesome thing about my ud7 even with the crappy bios, they let you save profies to HD !!!!!!! now if only they would release bios so i can use that...........


----------



## Marty99

Hey guys,

I have GA 970A-UD3 mb and fx-8320 and I'm having a weird problem after *disabling core performance boost*. When I press the power button and the machine starts up, right before the BIOS logo, the machine turns off, and stays off for a few seconds. And then it starts back up just like before and boots up normally like nothing happened. And then in windows everything is working normally. Also the same is with restarting - when I restart pc it shut downs for a few seconds and then turns on and boots up normally. I started a thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1435124/a-little-problem-after-ocing-fx-8320

But it seems nobody knows how to fix this issue. Maybe somebody has similar experience and knows how to fix it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this + rigbuilder ( upper right hand of this page !~~~~ ) will help us help you !~ ( also dont forget to shut off turbo when you do your test !~ )
> 
> yea i remember fighting with you too kya, but you have to admit i came a long way !~ unlike soem i listened XD
> GL man no funs, 1 huge and awesome thing about my ud7 even with the crappy bios, they let you save profies to HD !!!!!!! now if only they would release bios so i can use that...........


yeah.. its sad story

I think everyone has fought with at least someone... I remember the days that CSS was telling me I was doing it wrong with my GD65 hhaaha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have GA 970A-UD3 mb and fx-8320 and I'm having a weird problem after *disabling core performance boost*. When I press the power button and the machine starts up, right before the BIOS logo, the machine turns off, and stays off for a few seconds. And then it starts back up just like before and boots up normally like nothing happened. And then in windows everything is working normally. Also the same is with restarting - when I restart pc it shut downs for a few seconds and then turns on and boots up normally. I started a thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1435124/a-little-problem-after-ocing-fx-8320
> 
> But it seems nobody knows how to fix this issue. Maybe somebody has similar experience and knows how to fix it?


sounds like you have a gigabyte, it is just a gigabyte thing, on the rev 3/4 i have heard you can turn on turbo to match your normal multi and it will stop doing that.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Ooo look at the coke can lol

you sir have fun ahead!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have GA 970A-UD3 mb and fx-8320 and I'm having a weird problem after *disabling core performance boost*. When I press the power button and the machine starts up, right before the BIOS logo, the machine turns off, and stays off for a few seconds. And then it starts back up just like before and boots up normally like nothing happened. And then in windows everything is working normally. Also the same is with restarting - when I restart pc it shut downs for a few seconds and then turns on and boots up normally. I started a thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1435124/a-little-problem-after-ocing-fx-8320
> 
> But it seems nobody knows how to fix this issue. Maybe somebody has similar experience and knows how to fix it?


As mentioned above seems to be a giga problem with turbo core. Happens to alot of ud3 owners. Just re enable turbo core and set it to the same clock as your cpu. Should be fine after that


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ooo look at the coke can lol
> 
> you sir have fun ahead!


lol size comparison for those that want it in the future. i need to take lots of pics, right not my head is spinning with possibilities.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> As mentioned above seems to be a giga problem with turbo core. Happens to alot of ud3 owners. Just re enable turbo core and set it to the same clock as your cpu. Should be fine after that


please note when you post and ask for help rig builder ( upper right hand corner of this page ) will help us alot


----------



## dmfree88

miss-quote?









OFF subject, have you guys heard of AMP profile memory? This was the first I have heard of it and it seems promising, hope to see it develop into some good ram choices for AMD:

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/amd-overdrive/Pages/amp.aspx

I had no idea there was even AMP profile memory out. Seems hard to find any with AMP profiles though.


----------



## Mega Man

no we are both just guess as to what board he is using , but it was not referring to you


----------



## Deadboy90

So yea I had a pretty stupid problem today. A bird flew into my house and started crapping everywhere and some got into my case. Thank god nothing was damaged but ill bet that's a first here.


----------



## richie_2010

I remember when I worked in the shop a pigeon flew down from a nearby roof n knocked itself out flying into the glass. I was laughing for the rest of the day.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So yea I had a pretty stupid problem today. A bird flew into my house and started crapping everywhere and some got into my case. Thank god nothing was damaged but ill bet that's a first here.


Obviously an Intel elitist fanbird


----------



## ShooterFX

I see lots of you running TRi CF. How does the 8350 do with these type of setups with MP games? I must decide between a 8350 or 9370 but dont know if the extra moola is worth it for the 9370?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> I see lots of you running TRi CF. How does the 8350 do with these type of setups with MP games? I must decide between a 8350 or 9370 but dont know if the extra moola is worth it for the 9370?


Its not really worth it at this time unless you got the extra cash to blow.. a 9370 is just an overclocked 8350 with a better voltage rating. From what ive seen many have tri cf with 8350 without issues. Especially overclocked with decent cooling


----------



## OverThinkingit

Re-seated the h100i with the new thermal paste and finally got some stable temperatures. Prime 95 shows around 37 degrees which is about 20 degrees cooler than stock showed. Happy with it







. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> I see lots of you running TRi CF. How does the 8350 do with these type of setups with MP games? I must decide between a 8350 or 9370 but dont know if the extra moola is worth it for the 9370?


only reason i can see for getting the 9370 over a 8350 would be the fact you keep your warranty at a higher clock. nothing i've seen has made me think it is a "better" chip, a good OC on a 8320 or 8350 will match or beat (maybe, those reveiws seemed like intel fan boys trying their first amd and failing horribly) in everything i've seen at the same clocks 83XX score better. With that said however i've not seen a quality head to head comparison (IE same rig just swap processors)

In theory, if you want super high clocks , the higher base clock would be logical to get. however it doesn't seem to be the case. I've only seen one of the 9XXX series overclocked and that was the 4.7(5 turbo), they made it to 5.2, can't remember the cooling. and scored in the reveiw similar to how a unstable OC would score, so not very good.

now back to actual fact rather then heresy and bad OC reviews, From what we have seen from the most demanding modern game beta (BF4) is that our 83XX chips are within half a dozen % of the performance of the Quad core i7's

83xx seem to have better max frame rate, while i7's seem to have slightly better average. (something that will likely get closer to each other in the product launch)

Neither chips Bottle neck TF or QF setups


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> I see lots of you running TRi CF. How does the 8350 do with these type of setups with MP games? I must decide between a 8350 or 9370 but dont know if the extra moola is worth it for the 9370?


no just get the 8350, me and red both run quad fire and we do it fine


----------



## Alastair

So guys I just brought my MSI 990FXA-GD65 back from the dead! I did a BIOS flash a while back and it botched. I decided today I was going to try recover and I DID! So now I have an MSI 990FXA-GD65 an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 and I have two perfectly good FX processors. 8320 and 8350. This day just became great.


----------



## process

My trusted fellows - I call upon thy ears once more!
The 7970 threrad is going a little slow today, so was hoping I could get a quicker responce from you of you good fellows. My post is at the bottom of the below link. xfx or saphire to stay?! gpu load and temps look ok? Any feedback mucho appreciated









http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/32110


----------



## MadGoat

Just as a FYI,

For those of you with win 8 ... update to 8.1 immediately... the "under the hood" changes are very well received. The system is great at resource management and the system overall is very snappy... I'm not seeing much in the way of benchmark increase, but he system is much more snappy.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ugh I'm questing for a relatively stable 4.7 clock for gaming and I thing I found it. At 1.52v.


----------



## Deadboy90

Wait nope! Failed again.


----------



## miklkit

LOL! I feel your pain. I'm stable at 4.6, wildly unstable at 4.7, it runs great at 4.8 but won't pass anything but IBT.


----------



## Deadboy90

Yea I know. I don't need it 24/7 prime stable, just a few passes of IBT on max would satisfy me.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea I know. I don't need it 24/7 prime stable, just a few passes of IBT on max would satisfy me.


don't feel bad, mine takes 1.565 @ load to get 4.7 stable. nothing after that regardless of voltage is IBT or prime stable.

As it stands my h220 keeps the chip @ 55c full tilt... so its simply the chips limit.


----------



## thebufenator

Does anybody have any newly purchased 8320/8350's?

How are the current steppings? I am about to pull the trigger on an 8320, just curious how new chips are doing compared to a few months ago.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Does anybody have any newly purchased 8320/8350's?
> 
> How are the current steppings? I am about to pull the trigger on an 8320, just curious how new chips are doing compared to a few months ago.


Don't get a batch 1237, they can't push more than 4.6 stable


----------



## Deadboy90

Yea so 4.7 isn't happening. I'm at 1.55v and it won't even pass IBT once. Back to 4.6 it is then. :'(


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea I know. I don't need it 24/7 prime stable, just a few passes of IBT on max would satisfy me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea so 4.7 isn't happening. I'm at 1.55v and it won't even pass IBT once. Back to 4.6 it is then. :'(


stop ! try 1.475 high llc

whats your nb volts and your cpu/nb volts ?

bump both to 1.2 min cpu/nb llc to high as well


----------



## ginger_nuts

By the sounds of it, my dreams of running 5Ghz stable are very unrealistic.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> stop ! try 1.475 high llc
> 
> whats your nb volts and your cpu/nb volts ?
> 
> bump both to 1.2 min cpu/nb llc to high as well


I'm on the 2nd highest LLC, ultra high or something, under load voltage goes up to 1.55. NB I bumped up to 1.2v and I just left CPU/NB on auto. It's a shame, I finally got a good cooler and MOBO and only managed to pull another 200mhz out of my chip.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Don't get a batch 1237, they can't push more than 4.6 stable


I can vouch for batch 1308. I have reached 5.2Ghz at 1.56v but not tested for stability. However, I am 5Ghz at 1.512v stable


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I'm on the 2nd highest LLC, ultra high or something, under load voltage goes up to 1.55. NB I bumped up to 1.2v and I just left CPU/NB on auto. It's a shame, I finally got a good cooler and MOBO and only managed to pull another 200mhz out of my chip.


Are you all multi? I couldn't go straight multi for my 5ghz, I had to bump the fsb a bit...


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Does anybody have any newly purchased 8320/8350's?
> 
> How are the current steppings? I am about to pull the trigger on an 8320, just curious how new chips are doing compared to a few months ago.


I just got mine a week ago and have been as high as 5.1 but am running daily at 4.8ghz IBT and PRIME stable on an H100. Pushing tri-fire gpu's very easily


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Are you all multi? I couldn't go straight multi for my 5ghz, I had to bump the fsb a bit...


My entire OC is based on FSB. Make sure you have very good ram that can OC like a bawwwzzz


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> My entire OC is based on FSB. Make sure you have very good ram that can OC like a bawwwzzz


Lol, I don't have very good ram... but I set my ram at like 600 MHz and my cpu nb at like 1800 while I was ocing the processor lol.... worried about ram after.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Are you all multi? I couldn't go straight multi for my 5ghz, I had to bump the fsb a bit...


Multi 22.0, fsb 213. Comes out to exactly 4.7.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Multi 22.0, fsb 213. Comes out to exactly 4.7.


That sucks man....


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I can vouch for batch 1308. I have reached 5.2Ghz at 1.56v but not tested for stability. However, I am 5Ghz at 1.512v stable


Nice. What does that batch correspond to? And where did you purchase from?

Newegg has the 8320 for $145 right now......


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Nice. What does that batch correspond to? And where did you purchase from?
> 
> Newegg has the 8320 for $145 right now......


Not too sure what you mean by correspond to. All I know is that the batch number printed on the chip states 1308PGS or something like that. I bought my 8350 from a computer store in Bangkok when I went there for holiday. No worries about the warranty as I have a friend who lives there and frequents my country, so if any thing should happen i'll just pass it to him to get it replaced.

Also, at the time of my purchase, it only cost me 160USD


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Nice. What does that batch correspond to? And where did you purchase from?
> 
> Newegg has the 8320 for $145 right now......


Batch is the year and week of that year the chip was made. My batch is 1237. It was made in the 37th week of 2012. Probobly one of the earliest ones AMD had made.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Batch is the year and week of that year the chip was made. My batch is 1237. It was made in the 37th week of 2012. Probobly one of the earliest ones AMD had made.


That's what I was looking for, thanks. So the newer batches do seem to clock better


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> That's what I was looking for, thanks. So the newer batches do seem to clock better


Yep hopefully thats true. Might be just your luck on the silicon lottery draw. If there are any more peeps with a 1308 batch out there that can push 5Ghz with ease, do sound out!

Yay 500 posts!


----------



## thebufenator

Well I currently have a pretty crappy Thuban 1055T that needs 1.5Vcore to get 3.8Ghz. CPU-NB also needs 1.3V for 2700mhz, and it cant push memory past 1667. Blah.

I am hoping I will be on the upswing of luck


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Well I currently have a pretty crappy Thuban 1055T that needs 1.5Vcore to get 3.8Ghz. CPU-NB also needs 1.3V for 2700mhz, and it cant push memory past 1667. Blah.
> 
> I am hoping I will be on the upswing of luck


Ehh if you get one of the NEWEST batches you may not have much luck. They have been pulling the best 8350's for the 9370 and 9530 or whatever they are called.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Well I currently have a pretty crappy Thuban 1055T that needs 1.5Vcore to get 3.8Ghz. CPU-NB also needs 1.3V for 2700mhz, and it cant push memory past 1667. Blah.
> 
> I am hoping I will be on the upswing of luck


I think I was lucky with my Thuban. Managed 4Ghz at 1.488V, 1090T BE.

Looks like your 1055T isnt a BE right? Your FSB looks quite high with a locked 14x multi, so I presume so









You'll be upgrading to PD soon I suppose?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> I think I was lucky with my Thuban. Managed 4Ghz at 1.488V, 1090T BE.
> 
> Looks like your 1055T isnt a BE right? Your FSB looks quite high with a locked 14x multi, so I presume so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be upgrading to PD soon I suppose?


Yeah I just need to convince the wife. For whatever reason Thubans sell on ebay for $100-$160......so it should be easy to convince her


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Don't get a batch 1237, they can't push more than 4.6 stable


not tru xD mine I got 5 stable 5.1 gaming


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not tru xD mine I got 5 stable 5.1 gaming


I think that was the batch my 8320 came from that validated at 5.175 Ghz on a stock cooler - never got a chance to really test it though


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

My 4.7ghz is with 297 fsb x 16 multi: 1.47v - ram @ 2400mhz 9 11 11 31 1T

My 5.1ghz is with 319 fsb x 16 multi: 1.54v - ram @ 2556mhz 10 12 12 31 1T


----------



## thebufenator

And.......just ordered an FX-8320 off of Amazon for $145 with free two day shipping









Woot


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I'm on the 2nd highest LLC, ultra high or something, under load voltage goes up to 1.55. NB I bumped up to 1.2v and I just left CPU/NB on auto. It's a shame, I finally got a good cooler and MOBO and only managed to pull another 200mhz out of my chip.


try it !~ if it does not work let us know get us SS of your bios, maily volts/freq screen, llc screen. advanced cpu settings as well


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try it !~ if it does not work let us know get us SS of your bios, maily volts/freq screen, llc screen. advanced cpu settings as well


Nothing. IBT fails and BSODs within 60 seconds. Heres my BIOS.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think that was the batch my 8320 came from that validated at 5.175 Ghz on a stock cooler - never got a chance to really test it though


its a good batch for air cooling not so great on higher clocks I push almost 1.7v just to hit 5.1

dont know if this helps but I turn off spread spectrums.. also what bios are you on?


----------



## process

got batch 1337 (how elite is that) 1.44v stable at 4.7


----------



## ginger_nuts

How do you check your batch number?

Or do I have to remove the block off it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> How do you check your batch number?
> 
> Or do I have to remove the block off it


You would remove the block.. It is printed in the processor.

Well since I can't seem to get my awesome clocks on this bios (going to revert to an older one later on) here is what I posted back in June for my massively awesome ram

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1514025/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> How do you check your batch number?
> 
> Or do I have to remove the block off it




Look at the middle line, where it starts with FA. The batch number should be the following 4 corresponding numbers, for example in my picture, 1308.


----------



## process

oh









I was reading from core VID which now makes me feel stupid cause that's obviously a voltage reading


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Nothing. IBT fails and BSODs within 60 seconds. Heres my BIOS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i think i know your problem.
this isnt but will help.

manually set all
CPU/nb, HT, PCIE ( set this to 100 )

your problem... maybe . your corsair ram may not like 1700, they are rated to 1600 manually set them lower. and leave timings at stock.

if that helps leave it lower or get new faster ram


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You would remove the block.. It is printed in the processor.
> 
> Well since I can't seem to get my awesome clocks on this bios (going to revert to an older one later on) here is what I posted back in June for my massively awesome ram
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1514025/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/


So you found the score









Nice score man









This is my best i can do for now:


What voltage did you run your ram at that speed?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think i know your problem.
> this isnt but will help.
> 
> manually set all
> CPU/nb, HT, PCIE ( set this to 100 )
> 
> your problem... maybe . your corsair ram may not like 1700, they are rated to 1600 manually set them lower. and leave timings at stock.
> 
> if that helps leave it lower or get new faster ram


My Corsair ram WILL NOT clock over 1600. 4 x 4 sticks. Even loosening the timings doesn't help. So I am relegated to 7-9-8-20-26 1T. Actually with this screwed up Bios It always reverts to stock 9-9-9-24-34 2T having to use CLICKBIOS II to get the voltage to save high enough to boot.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Does anybody have any newly purchased 8320/8350's?
> 
> How are the current steppings? I am about to pull the trigger on an 8320, just curious how new chips are doing compared to a few months ago.


I have a brand new 8350 batch 1328 and my 8320.... I cant remember and I lapped it... LOL


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So you found the score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best i can do for now:
> 
> 
> What voltage did you run your ram at that speed?


1.65 at least I had proof lol I was getting worried


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 1.65 at least I had proof lol I was getting worried


LOL im not, i knew you had posted this score but couldn't find it









I did a bench at CR1 too but there is not much difference and causes only but stability issues with me so i set it back to CR2.

But hey i did notice your L3 cache is way lower than mine, what were the rest of your settings?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My Corsair ram WILL NOT clock over 1600. 4 x 4 sticks. Even loosening the timings doesn't help. So I am relegated to 7-9-8-20-26 1T. Actually with this screwed up Bios It always reverts to stock 9-9-9-24-34 2T having to use CLICKBIOS II to get the voltage to save high enough to boot.


cas 7 at 1600 1T is pretty good on 4 dimms , probably won't perform alot better at higher frequencies anyway. What are the xmp profiles for that kit?

You could always put the computer in sleep mode and never have to worry about messing with the settings, works good for my rig


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cas 7 at 1600 1T is pretty good on 4 dimms , probably won't perform alot better at higher frequencies anyway. What are the xmp profiles for that kit?
> 
> You could always put the computer in sleep mode and never have to worry about messing with the settings, works good for my rig


1600 is the max XMP. And I never put computers to sleep. Bad things happen when computers sleep, well when you try to take them out of sleep.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 1600 is the max XMP. And I never put computers to sleep. Bad things happen when computers sleep, well when you try to take them out of sleep.


They may not be designed for high freq's, the best I see people doing with them for daily settings is 1866 cl 10.
As I said , cl7 1600 1T is pretty good .
I've never had an issue with the sleep function, love the "instant" on that it gives









EDIT : You may want to try these at 1.65 volts - 10-11-11-38 2T
I ran across a fellow using those settings up to 2133mhz for benching


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Yep hopefully thats true. Might be just your luck on the silicon lottery draw. If there are any more peeps with a 1308 batch out there that can push 5Ghz with ease, do sound out!
> 
> Yay 500 posts!


My FX-8350 is from Batch 1317 and it does 5GHz @1.5v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL im not, i knew you had posted this score but couldn't find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bench at CR1 too but there is not much difference and causes only but stability issues with me so i set it back to CR2.
> 
> But hey i did notice your L3 cache is way lower than mine, what were the rest of your settings?


I dont remember tbh sadly I know that it wasnt 100 percent stable but I coudl play crysis 3 on it.. I decided to go with cas 2133 as it gave the same performance with my ease


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I dont remember tbh sadly I know that it wasnt 100 percent stable but I coudl play crysis 3 on it.. I decided to go with cas 2133 as it gave the same performance with my ease


Ah so maybe that explains the low L3 cache.

i did notice too that i do not get one FPS more from 1866 to 2400 only things load faster.

Also i get much higher L3 cache when the HT is close to stock, its not even necessary with only one card and even than it does not add any performance, from what i have seen it only causes instability.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> My Corsair ram WILL NOT clock over 1600. 4 x 4 sticks. Even loosening the timings doesn't help. So I am relegated to 7-9-8-20-26 1T. Actually with this screwed up Bios It always reverts to stock 9-9-9-24-34 2T having to use CLICKBIOS II to get the voltage to save high enough to boot.


Get better ram. My 1600 G Skills have gone as high as 2034mhz, but it is only single channel there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah so maybe that explains the low L3 cache.
> 
> i did notice too that i do not get one FPS more from 1866 to 2400 only things load faster.
> 
> Also i get much higher L3 cache when the HT is close to stock, its not even necessary with only one card and even than it does not add any performance, from what i have seen it only causes instability.


thats why I went for lower speed tighter timing I gained more average fps because my load times dropped


----------



## Alastair

Well today I returned my Asus M5A99FX PRO 2.0 for RMA today. I hope to get it back in a week or so. Then I can start playing with my 8350. Any body else have a batch 1328 and how does it perform If there isnt too much variation between batches I am looking forward to a 5GHz OC soon!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think i know your problem.
> this isnt but will help.
> 
> manually set all
> CPU/nb, HT, PCIE ( set this to 100 )
> 
> your problem... maybe . your corsair ram may not like 1700, they are rated to 1600 manually set them lower. and leave timings at stock.
> 
> if that helps leave it lower or get new faster ram


Thanks Mega ill try when I get home. Im definitely NOT buying new RAM though, prices are absurd. I got my 8GB for about $25 total last year. Would upping my RAM voltage help at all?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats why I went for lower speed tighter timing I gained more average fps because my load times dropped


lower speeds with tighter timings produces better fps....in games?


----------



## thebufenator

What's The problem with your mobo?


----------



## Deadboy90

So I finally heard back from ASUS in regards to my problems booting. The rep suggested I try "enabling CSM for legacy boot". How do I do this?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They may not be designed for high freq's, the best I see people doing with them for daily settings is 1866 cl 10.
> As I said , cl7 1600 1T is pretty good .
> I've never had an issue with the sleep function, love the "instant" on that it gives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : You may want to try these at 1.65 volts - 10-11-11-38 2T
> I ran across a fellow using those settings up to 2133mhz for benching


Tried 13-13-13-39-50 @ 1.78v. No go. Lol


----------



## hurricane28

Why is that not surprising?

first of all Corsair RAM is one of the worst overclocking RAM and second of all FX chips only supports dual channel...

So if you run 4 sticks it still runs at dual channel but it shares bandwidth, maybe higher HT or CPU/NB can help









OR try to run dual channel and populate only 2 slots.

But why did you go with quad channel in the first place if i may ask?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> What's The problem with your mobo?


Won't POST. CPU POST LED stays lit all the time. Swapped out CPU, RAM, GPU'S and the PSU. I have confirmed that my all my components work because it all works in my MSI -GD65 mobo. So it is going back.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> That's what I was looking for, thanks. So the newer batches do seem to clock better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Not true. There is no empiric evidence to prove that, unless you have tested thousands of cpus. Since they have the highly binned 9370 and 9590, I would think it is harder on the latest production runs to reach 5 GHZ as the best chips have have been excluded for a 9000 series designation.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey Mega, it didn't work at these settings (the ones you recommended)


Im gonna start trying to up the CPU voltage and see what happens.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Thanks Mega ill try when I get home. Im definitely NOT buying new RAM though, prices are absurd. I got my 8GB for about $25 total last year. Would upping my RAM voltage help at all?


np, it could help no way to know till you do


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> np, it could help no way to know till you do


Good news! With the settings you recommended, 1.54v on the memory and 1.52v on the core I managed to pass 1 maximum IBT!








Lol. Yes I know its far from the 24/7 stable some people here demand but considering I was only looking for "Gaming stable" I think I succeeded!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey Mega, it didn't work at these settings (the ones you recommended)
> 
> 
> Im gonna start trying to up the CPU voltage and see what happens.


I could be wrong but isn't too much to expect to run your RAM at 2800 with the NB and HT at 2300+, I heard the NB and the RAM speed should be at least close. It must be 700 X 2 not 1400 x 2. I am hallucinating.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could be wrong but isn't too much to expect to run your RAM at 2800 with the NB and HT at 2300+, I heard the NB and the RAM speed should be at least close. It must be 700 X 2 not 1400 x 2. I am hallucinating.


you sir.. need to step away from your bios and maybe your computer for the night


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could be wrong but isn't too much to expect to run your RAM at 2800 with the NB and HT at 2300+, I heard the NB and the RAM speed should be at least close. It must be 700 X 2 not 1400 x 2. I am hallucinating.


Yes you are hallucinating.







. Found some good shrooms did we?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Good news! With the settings you recommended, 1.54v on the memory and 1.52v on the core I managed to pass 1 maximum IBT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Yes I know its far from the 24/7 stable some people here demand but considering I was only looking for "Gaming stable" I think I succeeded!


I was just reviewing your earlier post listing previous bios settings.
After looking at your settings in DIGI+ I think you may see some improvements making a few adjustments here as well.

CPU LLC to Ultra High
CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
CPU Power Response Control to Fast
CPU Power thermal Control to 140
CPU/NB Current Capability to 130%
Dram Current Capability to 130%


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I was just reviewing your earlier post listing previous bios settings.
> After looking at your settings in DIGI+ I think you may see some improvements making a few adjustments here as well.
> 
> CPU LLC to Ultra High
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control to Fast
> CPU Power thermal Control to 140
> CPU/NB Current Capability to 130%
> Dram Current Capability to 130%


I actually dropped LLC to high from Ultra High, it was over volting a bit too much. I'd rather deal with a bit of vdroop than over volting. Ill definetly try the other suggestions tommarow, I gotta get to bed.


----------



## glenquagmire

have two questions:

1. Can I mount HDD on the side of the case? I see most of them sit flat in a bay or a cage but can I hide it behind the back panel? I know I can with an SSD but wanted to know about HDD. I mean I can make it fit, but is it okay to run them like that or is it something that needs to stay flat?

2. Whats a great recommendation for a res/pump combo? I was looking at the new Photon 170 (410mL) by XSPC with d5 pump, which is sweet but it would fit VERY SNUG between the monsta push/pull rad and the GPUs and it would create long lines. The other option I was thinking was go XSPC Vario res/pump combo, but here the nylon res can come with a wrapped top which can create leaks (I have seen this on several forums). Also it holds 250-300mL. There is also Alphacool with an even more powerful pump than the Vario but I am not sure about their res.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=g30c97s152

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16259/ex-pmp-197/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_-_D5_Vario_Included.html?tl=g30c97s152

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20791/ex-res-616/Alphacool_Repack_Dual_525_Acrylic_Reservoir_-_Clear_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed_15171.html?tl=g30c97s152#blank


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> have two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I mount HDD on the side of the case? I see most of them sit flat in a bay or a cage but can I hide it behind the back panel? I know I can with an SSD but wanted to know about HDD.
> 
> 2. Whats a great recommendation for a res/pump combo? I was looking at the new Photon 170 (410mL) by XSPC with d5 pump, which is sweet but it would fit VERY SNUG between the monsta push/pull rad and the GPUs and it would create long lines. The other option I was thinking was go XSPC Vario res/pump combo, but here the nylon res can come with a wrapped top which can create leaks (I have seen this on several forums). Also it holds 250-300mL. There is also Alphacool with an even more powerful pump than the Vario but I am not sure about their res.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=g30c97s152
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16259/ex-pmp-197/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_-_D5_Vario_Included.html?tl=g30c97s152
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20791/ex-res-616/Alphacool_Repack_Dual_525_Acrylic_Reservoir_-_Clear_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed_15171.html?tl=g30c97s152#blank


can i have your old ones?


----------



## cssorkinman

Working on a new project , can you count the gpu's?









I'm betting I can't get it to work , but it's fun to think about


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I could be wrong but isn't too much to expect to run your RAM at 2800 with the NB and HT at 2300+, I heard the NB and the RAM speed should be at least close. It must be 700 X 2 not 1400 x 2. I am hallucinating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you sir.. need to step away from your bios and maybe your computer for the night


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I was just reviewing your earlier post listing previous bios settings.
> After looking at your settings in DIGI+ I think you may see some improvements making a few adjustments here as well.
> 
> CPU LLC to Ultra High
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control to Fast
> CPU Power thermal Control to 140
> CPU/NB Current Capability to 130%
> Dram Current Capability to 130%


yea minght help glad it worked. !~


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> have two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I mount HDD on the side of the case? I see most of them sit flat in a bay or a cage but can I hide it behind the back panel? I know I can with an SSD but wanted to know about HDD. I mean I can make it fit, but is it okay to run them like that or is it something that needs to stay flat?
> 
> 2. Whats a great recommendation for a res/pump combo? I was looking at the new Photon 170 (410mL) by XSPC with d5 pump, which is sweet but it would fit VERY SNUG between the monsta push/pull rad and the GPUs and it would create long lines. The other option I was thinking was go XSPC Vario res/pump combo, but here the nylon res can come with a wrapped top which can create leaks (I have seen this on several forums). Also it holds 250-300mL. There is also Alphacool with an even more powerful pump than the Vario but I am not sure about their res.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21480/ex-pmp-263/XSPC_Photon_170_Tube_Glass_Cylinder_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_D5_Vario.html?tl=g30c97s152
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16259/ex-pmp-197/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_Combo_-_D5_Vario_Included.html?tl=g30c97s152
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20791/ex-res-616/Alphacool_Repack_Dual_525_Acrylic_Reservoir_-_Clear_-_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Installed_15171.html?tl=g30c97s152#blank


If you're going bay res this is the XSPC model you'll want
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11219/ex-res-232/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_-_Laing_D5_MCP655_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?id=qqHodCx5&mv_pc=3344

I too am considering going to a tube res but vertical mount as I'm looking to fill some unused real estate.

Should I post this in the CHV club too where you have this very same post? What's up with that


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> If you're going bay res this is the XSPC model you'll want
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11219/ex-res-232/XSPC_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_-_Laing_D5_MCP655_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Clear_Silver_Black.html?id=qqHodCx5&mv_pc=3344
> 
> I too am considering going to a tube res but vertical mount as I'm looking to fill some unused real estate.
> 
> Should I post this in the CHV club too where you have this very same post? What's up with that


You could......

The size of the XSPC Photon is 85mm which is a tad thicker than a Monsta Rad. If I did the Photon, I could pretty much only put it vertical between the GPUs and Monsta Rad, but it would block 90% of the air flow from the pull fans into the case. Also, the tube distance would be pretty long. The Res/Pump bay drive sets are good but not as much mL in capacity as a tube. On the plus, the tube distance is typically the shortest producing better flow of cool water. Each have a plus and negative I suppose.

Can I mount my Toshiba HDDs vertical on the side of the monsta rad in the back? I have the space for it and it will free up a ton of air flow into the case, but I dont want to sacrifice the HDD parts and components if it messes it up. Like this on the side of the monsta rad... [ ]


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> lower speeds with tighter timings produces better fps....in games?


average fps as my load times dropped that affect fps


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Working on a new project , can you count the gpu's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting I can't get it to work , but it's fun to think about


http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> You could......
> 
> The size of the XSPC Photon is 85mm which is a tad thicker than a Monsta Rad. If I did the Photon, I could pretty much only put it vertical between the GPUs and Monsta Rad, but it would block 90% of the air flow from the pull fans into the case. Also, the tube distance would be pretty long. The Res/Pump bay drive sets are good but not as much mL in capacity as a tube. On the plus, the tube distance is typically the shortest producing better flow of cool water. Each have a plus and negative I suppose.
> 
> Can I mount my Toshiba HDDs vertical on the side of the monsta rad in the back? I have the space for it and it will free up a ton of air flow into the case, but I dont want to sacrifice the HDD parts and components if it messes it up. Like this on the side of the monsta rad... [ ]


Maybe an good guide for you?






Good luck


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html


4870X2's in quadXfire with a 9800gtx+ for physx on a 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz+







If i can get it configured and running properly ( most complicated thing i've tried) it should throw down a pretty good 3d06 mark....lol

Regardless of the score, my basement will be nice and toasty .
Thanks so much for the link KyadCK


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

what AM3+ board can disable one core per module? from what i understand no Asus boards support this (current atleast)

been seeing mixed reports of gigabyte and asrock boards being able to do this.

anyone care to shed some light on this?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what AM3+ board can disable one core per module? from what i understand no Asus boards support this (current atleast)
> 
> been seeing mixed reports of gigabyte and asrock boards being able to do this.
> 
> anyone care to shed some light on this?


I can confirm that you can do it on Asus boards but from what I hear it is not worth it. People who have tried say the remaining cores run hotter for some reason negating any possible thermal improvement.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I can confirm that you can do it on Asus boards but from what I hear it is not worth it. People who have tried say the remaining cores run hotter for some reason negating any possible thermal improvement.


I've got thermal headroom, processor just can't manage higher clocks on all cores.
I can get higher stable clocks disabling one module, I want to see the comparison

my asus board does not have this feature.

i don't want to disable modules, i want to disable half the module.

80% of what i do doesn't require all 8 cores. and i've seen performance benefits from turning it into a proper quad rather then halving the octo.

why my CHVF-z can't do this is beyond me.


----------



## glenquagmire

100% positive of asus Crosshair v formula z.


----------



## glenquagmire

Your crosshair v formula z absolutely will. Mine does.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got thermal headroom, processor just can't manage higher clocks on all cores.
> I can get higher stable clocks disabling one module, I want to see the comparison
> 
> my asus board does not have this feature.
> 
> i don't want to disable modules, i want to disable half the module.
> 
> 80% of what i do doesn't require all 8 cores. and i've seen performance benefits from turning it into a proper quad rather then halving the octo.
> 
> why my CHVF-z can't do this is beyond me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Your crosshair v formula z absolutely will. Mine does.


unless your running the special bios you will only disable a module.

there is a special l2n ( talk to altair ) bios that lets you fyi flash. 99% sure my ud7 can ill verify in a min


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Your crosshair v formula z absolutely will. Mine does.


which bios? i've used i've use 1302-1503 none of them have allowed me to turn of individual cores

Please link up some SS of that option in bios? and let me know which you are using (apparently there was an new version last week that i've not flashed yet.)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> which bios? i've used i've use 1302-1503 none of them have allowed me to turn of individual cores
> 
> Please link up some SS of that option in bios? and let me know which you are using (apparently there was an new version last week that i've not flashed yet.)


as mega said its a special bios


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> unless your running the special bios you will only disable a module.
> 
> there is a special l2n ( talk to altair ) bios that lets you fyi flash. 99% sure my ud7 can ill verify in a min


I tried a l2n bios but it wouldn't read the file came up with an error. I do plan i PM'ing Altair

i've seen a method using PS check but that looks like a serious PITA and defiantly not what the program is for.

the most i've found about disabling a single core would be from the CHVF without the Z designation but i highly doubt a bios from that board will work on mine without mucking something up.


----------



## Mega Man

yep you can do 2,4,6,8 ( normal disable module ) OR disable all "slaves" ( meaning you cant have a 1,3,5,7 core cpu



with a ud7
normal


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the most i've found about disabling a single core would be from the CHVF without the Z designation but i highly doubt a bios from that board will work on mine without mucking something up.


I have a Crosshair V Formula, non Z, with the latest 1703 Bios from October 2012.

You can't disable individual cores, just modules.

I've tried nearly every BIOS they've released since I've had this board, going back to 0903 or something, and I don't think you could do it on any of them.

Just fyi. Hope this helps.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what AM3+ board can disable one core per module? from what i understand no Asus boards support this (current atleast)
> 
> been seeing mixed reports of gigabyte and asrock boards being able to do this.
> 
> anyone care to shed some light on this?


I can confirm my ASUS board can disable modules but not possible for singles


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what AM3+ board can disable one core per module? from what i understand no Asus boards support this (current atleast)
> 
> been seeing mixed reports of gigabyte and asrock boards being able to do this.
> 
> anyone care to shed some light on this?


I showed interest for information about the topic before about 10 days...

I hope you will share more information with us after testing.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275873-AMD-FX-quot-Bulldozer-quot-Review-(4
(Follow posts by chew *)

If nothing helps you, send email to asus support


----------



## KnownDragon

My asrock 990 extreme 4 can run any from one core to all 8 to 7, 6, 5, and etc. Only use would be for extreme validations not on ln2.


----------



## Pionir

I found this (AMD FX-8350 + ASUS Crosshair V Formula) ;
Quote:


> You see, Bulldozer could clock so high because there was a BIOS that allowed you to disable cores within modules. You could then enable one core in your strongest module and one in another module. Then you would leave the weaker core clocked at a "stable" frequency and then shoot the moon with the other one. Unfortunately with the Piledriver BIOS for the MVF, you have to use full modules, which doesn't lean itself to as high clocks. Hopefully there will be a BIOS released with that feature!


http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-8350-piledriver-cpu-review

(send email to asus support







)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i'd rather try to find a local trade for a extreme9 or a ud5 (can't fit the ud7 in my case), I highly doubt they will send me a special bios.

I'm pretty sure the bios mega spoke of is third party modded.

If i can't source this bios then there is a good chance this Chvf-z is gunna go on the chopping block..ugh


----------



## glenquagmire

Got in the 2400 cl 10 2x8gb trident x.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> My asrock 990 extreme 4 can run any from one core to all 8 to 7, 6, 5, and etc. Only use would be for extreme validations not on ln2.


sorry but i disagree.

I can get at 350mhz higher OC on 3 modules then i can on 4.

most of what i do doesn't require more then 3 or 4 cores. (blizzard games, streaming, web games)

so why not have a profile that i can OC even further for my normal use,and if i feel like using anything highly threaded restart and pop the next profile.


----------



## glenquagmire

Why is it when I loaded the 2400 cl 10 2x8gb dram, that I went into bios to increase the memory to 2400, it turns into a black screen? I did have 1866 dram speed, 2200mhz cp nb freq and 2600mhz ht freq.


----------



## dmfree88

Nb usually should match or exceed dram iirc. Then ud need more nb voltage and make sure your set to proper timings and volt for ram. One step at a time tho


----------



## glenquagmire

Ok so what do I do first? Start with 2600mhz? The 2400mhz didn't boot so I figure 2600mhz I am not sure though.

After I set the nb freq, then what? I am not familiar with oc on dram


----------



## dmfree88

sry im working hard to get back to here sometimes







.

one click up at a time just like OCing the cpu. one click up make sure its stable if not up the voltage.. watch temps and try to push it up to the same as HT 2600. Generally you want them both to be the same. If your safe temps u can go further and push htlink with it. Once at 2600 you should be ok to try to get the ram stable though. Make sure your set to stock timings/volts


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> sry im working hard to get back to here sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> one click up at a time just like OCing the cpu. one click up make sure its stable if not up the voltage.. watch temps and try to push it up to the same as HT 2600. Generally you want them both to be the same. If your safe temps u can go further and push htlink with it. Once at 2600 you should be ok to try to get the ram stable though. Make sure your set to stock timings/volts


Ok so here is whats going on....

I had Ripjaws 1866 CL8 2x4gb DRAM set as:
4.8MHz
Mem Freq 1866
CPU/NB Freq 2200
HT Speed 2600
CPU Manual Volt 1.48
CPU/NB Volt 1.30

Now I have Trident X 2400 CL 10 2x8gb DRAM. I have the same settings as above, but when I switch the Memory Freq to 2400, I cant boot. I try upping the CPU/NB up to 3000MHz and still cannot boot. I can only boot when I make the new trident x the same setting as when I had the Ripjaws.

Do I need to keep going up with the CPU/NB further than 3000MHz?


----------



## cssorkinman

drop ht link to 2200 cpu nb volts to 1.4 and try that


----------



## neurotix

Try setting the CPU/NB to 2400mhz, 1.3v. 1.4v is probably too much.

Go into your BIOS and manually set the ram speed to the 2400mhz divider. Increase DRAM voltage to 1.65v. Go into memory timings and set the stock timings as listed on the kit. Try setting command rate to 2T. For RAM above 2133mhz setting a 2T command rate may be necessary, I know it is with my RAM. Some RAM doesn't like 1T at 2400mhz.

Try that and see if it works.

Good luck.

neuro


----------



## glenquagmire

NEW BIOS FOR CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Z IS OUT
Crosshair V Formula-Z BIOS 1602

This is for Windows 7 64b
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1.4 on cpu / nb isn't too much for 2400.

it puts extra heat on the cores however.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Ok so here is whats going on....
> 
> I had Ripjaws 1866 CL8 2x4gb DRAM set as:
> 4.8MHz
> Mem Freq 1866
> CPU/NB Freq 2200
> HT Speed 2600
> CPU Manual Volt 1.48
> CPU/NB Volt 1.30
> 
> Now I have Trident X 2400 CL 10 2x8gb DRAM. I have the same settings as above, but when I switch the Memory Freq to 2400, I cant boot. I try upping the CPU/NB up to 3000MHz and still cannot boot. I can only boot when I make the new trident x the same setting as when I had the Ripjaws.
> 
> Do I need to keep going up with the CPU/NB further than 3000MHz?


i'll write my setting down in the morning.. i'm a little to buzzed to be giving specifics about sub timings an such.

my ares 2133's can do 2400, (however i'm thinking i've got a poor clocking strong IMC 8350) but it took a but of tweaks in the sub timing.

also I've found more FSB dead spots with 2400 ram then with 2133. i always keep coming back to 299 fsb as it works out the most stable for my chip.

i just need better ram to get a better oc on that from. cl11 2133... never again...

cl9 2133 memory should do good for me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Try setting the CPU/NB to 2400mhz, 1.3v. 1.4v is probably too much.
> 
> Go into your BIOS and manually set the ram speed to the 2400mhz divider. Increase DRAM voltage to 1.65v. Go into memory timings and set the stock timings as listed on the kit. Try setting command rate to 2T. For RAM above 2133mhz setting a 2T command rate may be necessary, I know it is with my RAM. Some RAM doesn't like 1T at 2400mhz.
> 
> Try that and see if it works.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> neuro


glen this is partially true ~1.25 high lc ( cpu/nb ) @2600

YOU NEED TO CHANGE timings manually and you need to over volt the ram 1.675 worked for me due to vdrop


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.4 on cpu / nb isn't too much for 2400.
> 
> it puts extra heat on the cores however.


What he said







Good cooling and case airflow as always.
It's actually what my CHV-Z chooses to set things to when I let it decide whats best.


----------



## glenquagmire

so with your crosshair v formula z have you used 2400 cl 10 trident x?

btw I just ran a 5.0MHz test in IBT Very High and Heaven and passed both.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> so with your crosshair v formula z you have used 2400 cl 10 trident x?
> 
> btw I just ran a 5.0MHz test in IBT Very High and Heaven and passed both.


No, kingston beasts up to 2685 mhz at 1T









Edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> glen this is partially true ~1.25 high lc ( cpu/nb ) @2600
> 
> YOU NEED TO CHANGE timings manually and you need to over volt the ram 1.675 worked for me due to vdrop


he should have next to nothing for Vdrop on a chvfz 0.003v is the most i've seen of a droop on the ram front, llc works good









but +1 on timings.

2200-2600 on the cpu/nb is the general range i've been finding guess this depends on the IMC strength of the single chip


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> so with your crosshair v formula z have you used 2400 cl 10 trident x?
> 
> btw I just ran a 5.0MHz test in IBT Very High and Heaven and passed both.


cl11 Ares 2133 11-11-11-30

currently running @ 2400 11-13-11-35/46 1.75v i think it took.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No, kingston beasts up to 2685 mhz at 1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780


lucky, bought those first, they never made it past 2133mhz for me


----------



## glenquagmire

Please make any recommendations based on what you see.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

My Gskill 2400 Trident X easily do 2400mhz @ 9 10 10 31 1T and 2600+ @ 10 12 12 31 1T

So my cpu/nb is only at 1.2v @ 2400mhz right now maybe that's why I can't get too much higher? I'll bump that ***** over 1.3 and see what happens. lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*


negitive results.. YOU NEED MOAR VOLTS! not stable


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Ok so here is whats going on....
> 
> I had Ripjaws 1866 CL8 2x4gb DRAM set as:
> 4.8MHz
> Mem Freq 1866
> CPU/NB Freq 2200
> HT Speed 2600
> CPU Manual Volt 1.48
> CPU/NB Volt 1.30
> 
> Now I have Trident X 2400 CL 10 2x8gb DRAM. I have the same settings as above, but when I switch the Memory Freq to 2400, I cant boot. I try upping the CPU/NB up to 3000MHz and still cannot boot. I can only boot when I make the new trident x the same setting as when I had the Ripjaws.
> 
> Do I need to keep going up with the CPU/NB further than 3000MHz?


My settings

4800MHz
24 multi
200 FSB
Men 2133MHz
NB 2400
HT 2600
CPU vCore 1.45v
NB volt 1.25v


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*


I thought the -1.$35425jdf meant you failed? Mine "passes" up to 5.2ghz but I get negative scores though like your pic shows. It will bench fine but I backed it down until the IBT was 3.xxxxxxxx

Just curious


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> negitive results.. YOU NEED MOAR VOLTS! not stable


Ok that confirms what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok that confirms what I was thinking. Thanks


negative results are infuriating.

i'd rather having a unstable error pop up with a value

like if you fail around pass 5-6 with a 2 main result and after a tweak you are now passing with a 1 main result.. this is not good your computer doesn't like that.. if it goes up to 3 from 2 your computer likes it..

it is still 2 but a higher 2, your computer likes it and wants more of it.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Sweeet I'm at 3 now


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> he should have next to nothing for Vdrop on a chvfz 0.003v is the most i've seen of a droop on the ram front, llc works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but +1 on timings.
> 
> 2200-2600 on the cpu/nb is the general range i've been finding guess this depends on the IMC strength of the single chip


on my saberkitty the ram volts were rock solid however i needed ~ 1.675 to combat the vdrop on both the CVFz and the UD7....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> negative results are infuriating.
> 
> i'd rather having a unstable error pop up with a value
> 
> like if you fail around pass 5-6 with a 2 main result and after a tweak you are now passing with a 1 main result.. this is not good your computer doesn't like that.. if it goes up to 3 from 2 your computer likes it..
> 
> it is still 2 but a higher 2, your computer likes it and wants more of it.


with you on that


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> negative results are infuriating.
> 
> i'd rather having a unstable error pop up with a value
> 
> like if you fail around pass 5-6 with a 2 main result and after a tweak you are now passing with a 1 main result.. this is not good your computer doesn't like that.. if it goes up to 3 from 2 your computer likes it..
> 
> it is still 2 but a higher 2, your computer likes it and wants more of it.


Ok so my current settings are:
4.8MHz
Mem 1866
CPU/NB 2200
HT 2600
DRAM Volt 1.65
VCORE 1.488
CPU/NB Volt 1.30

I am getting IBT scores of 3.8 all the way down for all runs on Very High. Now on Maximum I am getting 3.24 on the runs. What should I start tweaking to try 5MHz? I tried 5MHz and VCORE 1.50 CPU/NB Volt at 1.35 and it was passing but with -1.000

My new Trident X 2400 CL10 2x8gb DRAM is using the settings that the prior Ripjaws had. I havent tweaked it yet on any level. I havent done any timing adjustments or anything. Should I continue OC'ing the CPU before messing with the DRAM? I KNOW NOTHING OF DRAM OC'ING OR ADJUSTING....


----------



## dmfree88

get dram stable before continuing.. stock stable is always preferred.

Start here:
http://www.ocfreaks.com/ram-overclocking-guide-tutorial/

learn atleast a basic understanding of how the timings work. You should be able to set to stock timings and overvolt it and it should boot without a problem (assuming everything else is stable). its always possible theres something wrong with the ram but you said it seems to work fine at 1866.


----------



## Mega Man

i would be willing ot bet his ram works fine. he needs cpu/nb @ or above ram speed.


----------



## KyadCK

Done!




Beast of a case, it's huge. Also, full-panel smoked plexi is niiiice.









Depending on temps, I may move back up to 5Ghz. We'll see.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Done!
> 
> Beast of a case, it's huge. Also, full-panel smoked plexi is niiiice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on temps, I may move back up to 5Ghz. We'll see.


Very nice


----------



## dmfree88

yea very nice... beastly indeed







. Looks like you have a case ontop of a case lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Done!
> 
> Beast of a case, it's huge. Also, full-panel smoked plexi is niiiice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on temps, I may move back up to 5Ghz. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
Click to expand...

Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yea very nice... beastly indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like you have a case ontop of a case lol


Actually ya, the top part can be used as an mITX case, or a rad box, or a mass-HDD block, or... whatever you want it for really. Store cans of your favorite drink if you can't think of anything.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya, the top part can be used as an mITX case, or a rad box, or a mass-HDD block, or... whatever you want it for really. *Store cans of your favorite drink if you can't think of anything*.


Haha









But those cards kinda ask for water don't they?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually ya, the top part can be used as an mITX case, or a rad box, or a mass-HDD block, or... whatever you want it for really. *Store cans of your favorite drink if you can't think of anything*.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those cards kinda ask for water don't they?
Click to expand...

They leave the system on a regular enough basis that it would be bad.

Besides, 8320 + 3x 7970 on only an RX360? No thanks. I'd need another $400 in gear to do it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They leave the system on a regular enough basis that it would be bad.
> 
> Besides, 8320 + 3x 7970 on only an RX360? No thanks. I'd need another $400 in gear to do it.


Oh yeah I know that. The RX360, depending on the fan settings, probably has it's hands full on the 8320 anyway.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Ok so my current settings are:
> 4.8MHz
> Mem 1866
> CPU/NB 2200
> HT 2600
> DRAM Volt 1.65
> VCORE 1.488
> CPU/NB Volt 1.30
> 
> I am getting IBT scores of 3.8 all the way down for all runs on Very High. Now on Maximum I am getting 3.24 on the runs. What should I start tweaking to try 5MHz? I tried 5MHz and VCORE 1.50 CPU/NB Volt at 1.35 and it was passing but with -1.000
> 
> My new Trident X 2400 CL10 2x8gb DRAM is using the settings that the prior Ripjaws had. I havent tweaked it yet on any level. I havent done any timing adjustments or anything. Should I continue OC'ing the CPU before messing with the DRAM? I KNOW NOTHING OF DRAM OC'ING OR ADJUSTING....


Do you have RAM profile?

When i go in to bios and go to RAM settings i can set it to my default speed and timings and voltage is automatically adjusted.

Also when i use the multiplier set it to 2133 or 2400 voltages automatically going to 1.65 i only need to adjust the timings and adjust the other multipliers to get the OC i want.

You have adjusted the CPU/NB volts but did not overclock it.. you need at least 2600 on the CPU/NB to keep up with the RAM and keep the HT at stock 2600 because in my opinion it only gives unstable system and crashes.

I have both HT and CPU/NB at 2600 and my CPU at 4.8 now and that gives me the most stability but remember i have different hardware and i have Gigabyte UD5 board so maybe its different from yours.

But you definitely need your CPU/NB at at least RAM speed or even better higher than RAM speed otherwise CPU/NB can't keep up with your RAM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They leave the system on a regular enough basis that it would be bad.
> 
> Besides, 8320 + 3x 7970 on only an RX360? No thanks. I'd need another $400 in gear to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I know that. The RX360, depending on the fan settings, probably has it's hands full on the 8320 anyway.
Click to expand...

Not really, CPU tops off at 50C Encoding load at 4.8, 2.4 NB, 3.0 HT, 4-dimm 32GB 1600.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Store cans of your favorite drink if you can't think of anything.


This would be awesome, turn it into a mini-fridge LOL


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Store cans of your favorite drink if you can't think of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> This would be awesome, turn it into a mini-fridge LOL
Click to expand...

I actually did that for a few mins so I could show someone how much room I had left over after putting my rad in.











Interestingly however, I don't actually drink Coke, it just happened to be nearby. I need to get more Lemonade.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I actually did that for a few mins so I could show someone how much room I had left over after putting my rad in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly however, I don't actually drink Coke, it just happened to be nearby. I need to get more Lemonade.


Things go better with Coke! (lol)


----------



## UnStableFPS

Hey I wanna join the club!

I'm a newbie at overclocking, so I have a question is 1.412 volts for my [email protected] safe? I have ran prime95 and got no errors. The max temp it got was 61c during the 15min stress test. The cpu idles around 36-38c. Should I think about lowering the overclock some?

Thanks

Specs...
OS= Windows 8.1 Pro
CPU= AMD FX8350 @4.7ghz (Corsair H110)
Motherboard= Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Gen3
Memory= Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 16GB
GPU= Asus Direct CUII 7970 (R9 280x Bios) 1100/1600mhz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Hey I wanna join the club!
> 
> I'm a newbie at overclocking, so I have a question is 1.412 volts for my [email protected] safe? I have ran prime95 and got no errors. The max temp it got was 61c during the 15min stress test. The cpu idles around 36-38c. Should I think about lowering the overclock some?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Specs...
> OS= Windows 8.1 Pro
> CPU= AMD FX8350 @4.7ghz (Corsair H110)
> Motherboard= Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Gen3
> Memory= Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 16GB
> GPU= Asus Direct CUII 7970 (R9 280x Bios) 1100/1600mhz


Voltage is good for that speed, what level of LLC are you using? Temp is a little higher than i would expect considering your cooling/speed/voltage though, if it becomes a bother, you might want to check your airflow or your cooling block mount/tim application.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Ok so my current settings are:
> 4.8MHz
> Mem 1866
> CPU/NB 2200
> HT 2600
> DRAM Volt 1.65
> VCORE 1.488
> CPU/NB Volt 1.30
> 
> I am getting IBT scores of 3.8 all the way down for all runs on Very High. Now on Maximum I am getting 3.24 on the runs. What should I start tweaking to try 5MHz? I tried 5MHz and VCORE 1.50 CPU/NB Volt at 1.35 and it was passing but with -1.000
> 
> My new Trident X 2400 CL10 2x8gb DRAM is using the settings that the prior Ripjaws had. I havent tweaked it yet on any level. I havent done any timing adjustments or anything. Should I continue OC'ing the CPU before messing with the DRAM? I KNOW NOTHING OF DRAM OC'ING OR ADJUSTING....


trying to get 5ghz stable with off set ram (meaning its not tweak to what it needs) might be like ramming your head against a brick wall. but i can only speak from my experience, i'll pop in to bios and take a few screen shots for ya




I don't have much room to work with my sticks, should have taken a shot of the bios spd also :/ it helps lol

tri x 2400s are 10-12-12-34-46 correct? they should work with these sub timings. (sticks in use ares 2133)



This is super fine tweaking right here... can't explain this one was test reset and tweak mode, no idea how i ended up with this to be honest.




and the other voltages and settings.

Ram LLC is @ high and the current response is extreme i believe.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I actually did that for a few mins so I could show someone how much room I had left over after putting my rad in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly however, I don't actually drink Coke, it just happened to be nearby. I need to get more Lemonade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Things go better with Coke! (lol)


Just add rum.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I only drink coke from the glass bottle


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Hey I wanna join the club!
> 
> I'm a newbie at overclocking, so I have a question is 1.412 volts for my [email protected] safe? I have ran prime95 and got no errors. The max temp it got was 61c during the 15min stress test. The cpu idles around 36-38c. Should I think about lowering the overclock some?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Specs...
> OS= Windows 8.1 Pro
> CPU= AMD FX8350 @4.7ghz (Corsair H110)
> Motherboard= Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 Gen3
> Memory= Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 16GB
> GPU= Asus Direct CUII 7970 (R9 280x Bios) 1100/1600mhz


yeah thats great voltage for 4.7. My 8350 needs 1.48v for 4.7 then a huge bump to 1.56 to get 4.8ghz stable (my cooler cant hang). The max "safe" voltage released by amd is 1.55v so your way good to go. The truth is though many have pushed much further without any problems. Depends on your cooling more then anything it should be able to handle more then that no problem. Could be some other underlying problem but seems pretty high with such low volts especially.

Your h110 should be getting better temps though. I would think youd be able to push 5ghz atleast before hitting those temps especially how low your voltage is (looks like you got a GOOD chip).. You either got some bad re-circulating airflow, not enough thermal paste or may just have been seated wrong and needs re-seated.

Dont focus on idle temps though they are horribly inaccurate. I idle at 8 degrees with a temp sensor in the middle of my heatsink/cpu area reading 24 ambient. although your idle temps still seem high aswell. CLC/water loops usually idle a little higher then air (mostly cause higher clocks) but still seems fairly high for idle at 4.7.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah thats great voltage for 4.7. My 8350 needs 1.48v for 4.7 then a huge bump to 1.56 to get 4.8ghz stable (my cooler cant hang). The max "safe" voltage released by amd is 1.55v so your way good to go. The truth is though many have pushed much further without any problems. Depends on your cooling more then anything it should be able to handle more then that no problem. Could be some other underlying problem but seems pretty high with such low volts especially.
> 
> Your h110 should be getting better temps though. I would think youd be able to push 5ghz atleast before hitting those temps especially how low your voltage is (looks like you got a GOOD chip).. You either got some bad re-circulating airflow, not enough thermal paste or may just have been seated wrong and needs re-seated.
> 
> Dont focus on idle temps though they are horribly inaccurate. I idle at 8 degrees with a temp sensor in the middle of my heatsink/cpu area reading 24 ambient. although your idle temps still seem high aswell. CLC/water loops usually idle a little higher then air (mostly cause higher clocks) but still seems fairly high for idle at 4.7.


Thanks for the reply. Maybe I have the H110 setup wrong. I have it for exhaust with the fans on top of the rad. Maybe I should put them on the bottom with the rad mounted to the top of the case. I don't have room for a push/pull setup.


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Maybe I have the H110 setup wrong. I have it for exhaust with the fans on top of the rad. Maybe I should put them on the bottom with the rad mounted to the top of the case. I don't have room for a push/pull setup.


Not sure if its the fan/rad placement. I have my Kraken X60 installed the same way and those are nearly identical units and I dont go over 50c on 1.4v @ 4.6hz, stock fans set to silent.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Maybe I have the H110 setup wrong. I have it for exhaust with the fans on top of the rad. Maybe I should put them on the bottom with the rad mounted to the top of the case. I don't have room for a push/pull setup.


I use them in push and it works well on the H100i.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

My h100 is also set to just push and holding fine at 4.8ghz


----------



## Deadboy90

Is push more efficient than pull or vice versa?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Overall from what I've seen it's within a couple degrees. My setup just worked out better physically having them in push.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> glen this is partially true ~1.25 high lc ( cpu/nb ) @2600
> 
> YOU NEED TO CHANGE timings manually and you need to over volt the ram 1.675 worked for me due to vdrop


Why if the ram is set to 2400 does he need cpu/nb any higher than 2400MHZ?? Doesn't make sense to create all that heat. Why drop HT link speed to 2200MHZ. When stock is 2600 MHZ?? Also makes no sense. Ht Link is not dram dependent.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why if the ram is set to 2400 does he need cpu/nb any higher than 2400MHZ?? Doesn't make sense to create all that heat. Why drop HT link speed to 2200MHZ. When stock is 2600 MHZ?? Also makes no sense. Ht Link is not dram dependent.


I really don't know why, but the CHV-z I have drops the HT link speed to 2200mhz automatically when I select the 2400mhz ram frequency profile with D.O.C.P. enabled.
Also , my GD-80 rig will pass stability programs at the 2200 mhz ht link speed that it won't at 2600. I have no explanation for why it would work, but it does.
It's a little like using preparation H to cure a headache, but if it works, what the hell, right?









Nice too see you back in forums os2,








Hope your recovery is going well


----------



## dmfree88

for some reason htlink is supposed to match nb frequency for the most stability. dont know why but it mentions it in my bios atleast. might be why you see better results at 2200 vs 2600 (since it matches stock nb 2200)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why if the ram is set to 2400 does he need cpu/nb any higher than 2400MHZ?? Doesn't make sense to create all that heat. Why drop HT link speed to 2200MHZ. When stock is 2600 MHZ?? Also makes no sense. Ht Link is not dram dependent.


Hey man glad to see you around again







home everything is going well!

anyway, Strange thing tho because my Gigabyte UD5 does the same thing, when i set everything on auto or set my RAM profile to profile 2 that is my stock setting, the HT and CPU/NB goes to 2200 while the stock FX-8350 HT is 2600 and CPU/NB 2200.

The best in my opinion is to keep the HT link at stock speed 2600 that is because any higher than that causes nothing but trouble for me. It took me a while to understand because i was reading about overclocking the HT gives performance boost but for my system it causes a lot of problems.

Maybe for other systems it can work i don't know but it certainly did not work out for me.

Also the FX 8350 only supports 1866 RAM native and that is with 2200 CPU/NB so if you run your RAM at 2400 you need to overclock the CPU/NB to keep up with the RAM speed.

Its advised to keep it at the same speed as the RAM or better higher, i did some testing with 2400 mhz RAM with stock and overclocked CPU/NB and the results with overclocked CPU/NB were much higher than when i run it at stock speed.

I saw that in benchmarks and windows feels a lot more snappy if you overclock the CPU/NB if you run faster RAM than 1866 because otherwise the CPU/NB simply can't keep up with the RAM


----------



## dmfree88

i cant overclock my nb if it makes you feel any better. my ud5 says no to nb overclock. no matter how high i put the voltage windows aero fails to work everytime i boot into windows. even at one bump to 2400 failure at any increase in voltage.. works perfect at 2200 tho so whatever


----------



## Devildog83

Just ran this, temps were at about the max comfortable. 4.8 @ 1.475 and 2100 mem @ 1.65 9-10-10-28-37-T1 no -1's


----------



## Devildog83

Now I am off to install my Samsung 840 pro to replace the Corsair Force III


----------



## glenquagmire

PERFORMANCE PC DISCOUNTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Devildog83

Holy cow, 10 second boots and this.


----------



## dmfree88

yeah SSD is nice isnt it


----------



## Devildog83

Corsair Force 3 60 Gig vs. Samsung 840 Pro 128 Gig


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Corsair Force 3 60 Gig vs. Samsung 840 Pro 128 Gig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


840 Pro all the way!


----------



## dmfree88

puts mine to shame xD. i still boot 10 secs tho maybe less


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Maybe I have the H110 setup wrong. I have it for exhaust with the fans on top of the rad. Maybe I should put them on the bottom with the rad mounted to the top of the case. I don't have room for a push/pull setup.


did you use stock tim?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Why if the ram is set to 2400 does he need cpu/nb any higher than 2400MHZ?? Doesn't make sense to create all that heat. Why drop HT link speed to 2200MHZ. When stock is 2600 MHZ?? Also makes no sense. Ht Link is not dram dependent.


i never said it had to be, i have told him across several threads it needs to be @ or above ram speed, he currently was trying to run 200cpu/nb with ram @2400...

then i told him what should work as i have seen, in most cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i cant overclock my nb if it makes you feel any better. my ud5 says no to nb overclock. no matter how high i put the voltage windows aero fails to work everytime i boot into windows. even at one bump to 2400 failure at any increase in voltage.. works perfect at 2200 tho so whatever


i bet you have a rev3.0/4.0 for whatever reason x12 cpu/nb is broken try x13 ( 2600 ) assuming you have a stock FSB and i bet it will work with minimal volts.


----------



## dmfree88

oh yeah someone (possibly you) mentioned this to me in the past i dont think i ever got around to giving it a shot. I dont have uefi though im using rev 1.1

Ill let you know if it works when i get a chance.


----------



## thebufenator

Got my FX-8320 from Amazon today. $145 shipped.

Still waiting on my M5A99FX so I have to wait









Stepping is 1329. So July 22 methinks. Hopefully the yields are pretty good...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Got my FX-8320 from Amazon today. $145 shipped.
> 
> Still waiting on my M5A99FX so I have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping is 1329. So July 22 methinks. Hopefully the yields are pretty good...


It may not be unfortunately. That's about when AMD started binning for the 9350 and 9570 5.0 ghz chips so the best of the best went to that.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It may not be unfortunately. That's about when AMD started binning for the 9350 and 9570 5.0 ghz chips so the best of the best went to that.


yeah......but.......hopefully their total yields have gotten better


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It may not be unfortunately. That's about when AMD started binning for the 9350 and 9570 5.0 ghz chips so the best of the best went to that.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah......but.......hopefully their total yields have gotten better
Click to expand...

Then generally do. Anyone else remember Ph II?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i cant overclock my nb if it makes you feel any better. my ud5 says no to nb overclock. no matter how high i put the voltage windows aero fails to work everytime i boot into windows. even at one bump to 2400 failure at any increase in voltage.. works perfect at 2200 tho so whatever


What makes you think i would feel better if you can't overclock the CPU/NB?









At first i could not be stable at more than 2400 too but you just need more volts and know what to adjust, its not only the NB volts that needs to be added but also the CPU/NB volts.

At first i was worried about the NB was getting hot but i prevent that from happening by lowering the GPU to an lower PCI-e X16 slot because it was too close to the NB so it was breathing hot air from the GPU.

Now i am stable at 2600 HT as CPU/NB, 4.8ghz CPU at 1.550Vcore.

Also mega is right about the dead spots because my mobo does not like 12X multipliers but my RAM is set to 2400 with 12X multi and haven't have problems so far.

This board has also huge RAM vdroops, when i set the DRAM voltage to 1.65 in bios i get 1.56 or something in HWINFO64 so i need to set it at 1.7 to get 1.65 on the RAM.

I know for sure you can have also an CPU/NB of 2600, let me know if you want to know my settings to achieve this


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then generally do. Anyone else remember Ph II?


Yes, me...

I owned an old Phenom 955 which made 4.2GHz without problems, and then i RMA'ed it and replaced with other Phenom 955 too, because it and the mobo died because of a lightning storm, and this new Phenom 955 only goes to 4GHz and with some difficulty...

It's clear than first C3 Phenom 955 were very good, but newest very bad, good ones silicon wafers is clear that were used for high-end Phenom II's like 970 or 980...

PS: sorry for my bad english if i made any mistake writing...


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

When my NB and HT are higher than my ram I'm actually getting worse graphics scores in benchmarks lol. I just put them all back to where they match my ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> When my NB and HT are higher than my ram I'm actually getting worse graphics scores in benchmarks lol. I just put them all back to where they match my ram.


LOL that's very unlikely... OR its not stable enough









Stock HT is 2600 and CPU/NB is 2200, if you keep your CPU/NB at stock with 2400 the it simply cant keep up with RAM speed









There is not need to set the HT at higher speed than stock because it causes more problems than it gains in speed, if you are running 2 or more GPU's it is an different story but for only one GPU its pointless and you only end up with an unstable system.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL that's very unlikely... OR its not stable enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock HT is 2600 and CPU/NB is 2200, if you keep your CPU/NB at stock with 2400 the it simply cant keep up with RAM speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not need to set the HT at higher speed than stock because it causes more problems than it gains in speed, if you are running 2 or more GPU's it is an different story but for only one GPU its pointless and you only end up with an unstable system.


I'm gunna disagree. partially anyway.

depending on the use, higher HT can be a blessing.

the MAIN benefit seems to be multi GPU(saying seems as i've only got one)

another benefit i've noticed is in Random Ramm reads and writes.

this is cpu/nb and HT @ 2400

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/ddfc9816_ramrisking.png

this is CPU/nb @ 2700 and HT @ 3900

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b4554b5b_Untitled.png

also, i'm compelled to mention, that profile was rock solid and super tweaked....unless i forgot to write everything down when i updated my bios flash *palmface*

SO, if you chip is capable of keeping those clocks stable and you use alot of ramdisks and VMs then you can benefit from a higher stable HT









p.s. thanks kyad


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL that's very unlikely... OR its not stable enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock HT is 2600 and CPU/NB is 2200, if you keep your CPU/NB at stock with 2400 the it simply cant keep up with RAM speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not need to set the HT at higher speed than stock because it causes more problems than it gains in speed, if you are running 2 or more GPU's it is an different story but for only one GPU its pointless and you only end up with an unstable system.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gunna disagree. partially anyway.
> 
> depending on the use, higher HT can be a blessing.
> 
> the MAIN benefit seems to be multi GPU(saying seems as i've only got one)
> 
> another benefit i've noticed is in Random Ramm reads and writes.
> 
> this is cpu/nb and HT @ 2400
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/ddfc9816_ramrisking.png
> 
> this is CPU/nb @ 2700 and HT @ 3900
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/ddfc9816_ramrisking.png
> 
> also, i'm compelled to mention, that profile was rock solid and super tweaked....unless i forgot to write everything down when i updated my bios flash *palmface*
> 
> SO, if you chip is capable of keeping those clocks stable and you use alot of ramdisks and VMs then you can benefit from a higher stable HT
Click to expand...

You linked the same image twice.

Anyway, yes, more HT helps if you need to send lots of data to anything on the motherboard besides RAM. If you decide to fill up all your PCI-e lanes with networking and RAID cards for some reason, you're going to want more HT.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm gunna disagree. partially anyway.
> 
> depending on the use, higher HT can be a blessing.
> 
> the MAIN benefit seems to be multi GPU(saying seems as i've only got one)
> 
> another benefit i've noticed is in Random Ramm reads and writes.
> 
> this is cpu/nb and HT @ 2400
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/ddfc9816_ramrisking.png
> 
> this is CPU/nb @ 2700 and HT @ 3900
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/ddfc9816_ramrisking.png
> 
> also, i'm compelled to mention, that profile was rock solid and super tweaked....unless i forgot to write everything down when i updated my bios flash *palmface*
> 
> SO, if you chip is capable of keeping those clocks stable and you use alot of ramdisks and VMs then you can benefit from a higher stable HT


LOl in both your links i see the same result and the CPU/Nb is at 2400 on both.

Maybe there can be an difference but HT has nothing to do with RAM speed, CPU/NB is directly related to RAM speed.

Also when i set my HT at 3084 i get much lower L3 score in AIDA64 than when i run it at stock 2600. I do get significant boost in speed if i overclock my CPU/NB because its directly related to RAM.

My system gets very unstable as well if i overclock the HT but then again, i will not benefit from an faster HT than stock because i 1 run only one GPU, i am using 2 sticks of RAM in dual channel.

If you use more than one GPU or have all 4 slots populated in the motherboard it can give some some more speed but i don't think in any other scenario it will.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOl in both your links i see the same result and the CPU/Nb is at 2400 on both.
> 
> Maybe there can be an difference but HT has nothing to do with RAM speed, CPU/NB is directly related to RAM speed.
> 
> Also when i set my HT at 3084 i get much lower L3 score in AIDA64 than when i run it at stock 2600. I do get significant boost in speed if i overclock my CPU/NB because its directly related to RAM.
> 
> My system gets very unstable as well if i overclock the HT but then again, i will not benefit from an faster HT than stock because i 1 run only one GPU, i am using 2 sticks of RAM in dual channel.
> 
> If you use more than one GPU or have all 4 slots populated in the motherboard it can give some some more speed but i don't think in any other scenario it will.


edit like a minute after you posted.. too many windows open jump to the wrong jump of numbers.. lol its fixed now.

i don't have the full version of aida yet so i can't comment on that.

it wasn't exactly as simple as raising the ht and ht voltage, there were some other tweaks , plus it wasn't stable at all possable fsb ratings.

this is CPU/nb @ 2700 and HT @ 3900

this is one gpu, two sticks of ram.

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b4554b5b_Untitled.png

this is the proper link..


----------



## Deadboy90

So did you guys read the new 290x reviews? This thing is a BEAST! Are any of you rich quad 7970 people getting a couple? They are all sold out on newegg lol.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Ok well lets figure out why I'm not getting those results









My FSB ram is at 2400mhz (have had it as high as 2552) and NB/HT are also both at 2400mhz. I have 3 x 7950's in trifire. I have tried HT as high as 3100 so far and lost gpu score in firestrike. I've had NB only up to 2900 and again I get better gpu scores in benchmarks with all three locked at 2400mhz. Every setting I have tried has passed IBT on very high with a 3.xxxxxx number. Unless I'm missing the instability somehow. Is there a better way to test this? Another guy mentioned I would benefit from higher HT having 3 gpu's but I just can't seem to make that happen


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So did you guys read the new 290x reviews? This thing is a BEAST! Are any of you rich quad 7970 people getting a couple? They are all sold out on newegg lol.


LOL really? i mean look at it man, it looks like you can buy it in a toyshop and second it is not an GTX Titan killer like they said









Also its getting ridiculously hot, why would someone buy a card that can get 95c that only adds more heat to other components in your system.

In my opinion its an ridiculous card and AMD should know better









Look at this review if it: 




than compare it to other cards:


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL really? i mean look at it man, it looks like you can buy it in a toyshop and second it is not an GTX Titan killer like they said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its getting ridiculously hot, why would someone buy a card that can get 95c that only adds more heat to other components in your system.
> 
> In my opinion its an ridiculous card and AMD should know better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this review if it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than compare it to other cards:


It beats the TITAN in half of the gaming benchmarks. For half the price. I'd call that a win any day of the week.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok well lets figure out why I'm not getting those results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FSB ram is at 2400mhz (have had it as high as 2552) and NB/HT are also both at 2400mhz. I have 3 x 7950's in trifire. I have tried HT as high as 3100 so far and lost gpu score in firestrike. I've had NB only up to 2900 and again I get better gpu scores in benchmarks with all three locked at 2400mhz. Every setting I have tried has passed IBT on very high with a 3.xxxxxx number. Unless I'm missing the instability somehow. Is there a better way to test this? Another guy mentioned I would benefit from higher HT having 3 gpu's but I just can't seem to make that happen


Overclock the CPU/NB and HT and add more volts to it until you are stable... if te CPU runs too hot you can lower the CPU mhz or CPU/NB a bit but that is up to you of course


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So did you guys read the new 290x reviews? This thing is a BEAST! Are any of you rich quad 7970 people getting a couple? They are all sold out on newegg lol.


I'm waiting till end of the year most likely, but I do plan on switching. I will HAVE to put them under water though. I want at least 3 reference cards. I'm done with non-reference.

But this is hilarious in case you guys haven't seen it yet


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Overclock the CPU/NB and HT and add more volts to it until you are stable... if te CPU runs too hot you can lower the CPU mhz or CPU/NB a bit but that is up to you of course


How do I know I'm not stable if it's passing IBT on very high? Or are you saying add voltage until I finally see better gpu scores?







I'll try it all hahaha this is fun stuff and I'm trying to maximize my tri-fire!!! lol

Tonight I'll bump cpu/nb and ht back up to 2900 and really kick up the volts and start testing again. Thanks!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> It beats the TITAN in half of the gaming benchmarks. For half the price. I'd call that a win any day of the week.


LOL no it doesn't -_- and if so post some proof.

The link i posted in my previous post shows that its on par with 780 and NOT GTX Titan....

i am not Nvidia fan boy and to be honest i am fed up with Nvidia and their crappy drivers... but honestly that 290X is one ugly looking card man







it looks way too cheap for such an high end expensive card.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL no it doesn't -_- and if so post some proof.


Gladly!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL no it doesn't -_- and if so post some proof.
> 
> The link i posted in my previous post shows that its on par with 780 and NOT GTX Titan....
> 
> i am not Nvidia fan boy and to be honest i am fed up with Nvidia and their crappy drivers... but honestly that 290X is one ugly looking card man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks way too cheap for such an high end expensive card.


everything i've seen it owns the 780 and give the titan a run for its worth in the ones it doesn't beat. (txss games don't count) (would post but still waiting on proper reviews, meaning doing more then one game at a time with proper analysis )

as for the looks, who cares? if your spending more time looking at the window in your tower and not your screen, you are not doing right.

iMHO the 290 and 290x look slick and simple, with the reference type cooler.

once enthusiast get their hands on the cards you will start seeing the range. right now we don't know if those were cherry picked or just off the shelf (the latter i'm inclined to believe)

once the drivers get updated and tweaked, Nvidia is gunna rush the snot outta 790 and titan ultra...

Titan

Bandwidth 288384 MB/sec
Texel Rate 187488 Mtexels/sec
Pixel Rate 40176 Mpixels/sec

290x

Bandwidth 320000 MB/sec
Texel Rate 140800 Mtexels/sec
Pixel Rate 51200 Mpixels/sec

so it only looks like the titan is better @ af


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> everything i've seen it owns the 780 and give the titan a run for its worth in the ones it doesn't beat. (txss games don't count) (would post but still waiting on proper reviews, meaning doing more then one game at a time with proper analysis )
> 
> as for the looks, who cares? if your spending more time looking at the window in your tower and not your screen, you are not doing right.
> 
> iMHO the 290 and 290x look slick and simple, with the reference type cooler.
> 
> once enthusiast get their hands on the cards you will start seeing the range. right now we don't know if those were cherry picked or just off the shelf (the latter i'm inclined to believe)
> 
> once the drivers get updated and tweaked, Nvidia is gunna rush the snot outta 790 and titan ultra...
> 
> Titan
> 
> Bandwidth 288384 MB/sec
> Texel Rate 187488 Mtexels/sec
> Pixel Rate 40176 Mpixels/sec
> 
> 290x
> 
> Bandwidth 320000 MB/sec
> Texel Rate 140800 Mtexels/sec
> Pixel Rate 51200 Mpixels/sec
> 
> so it only looks like the titan is better @ af


Whats amazing is that AMD did this with a much smaller die than Titan.


----------



## dmfree88

for half the price no argument its better. usually ATI OC range is further so im sure it will be an awesome card. Especially when you can get 2 of them for close to the titan price and really have a good setup.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Whats amazing is that AMD did this with a much smaller die than Titan.


i think the increased shaders and ROP's had something to do with that.

290x will likely get trumped by the titan ultra

is i'm not mistake has about 60 some odd more shaders (titan had some disabled) then the 290x

like 50 more filtering unit

i've not seen much about the ROP count but i wouldn't be surprised if its been upped also

titan killer for 2/3's the price if that??? sign me up... SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## Devildog83

It will be interesting to see what 2,3 or 4 of these will do. I think AMD has fully taken over as the king of GPU's for now.

I am getting a pair of these to review - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816027&Tpk=CA-9011123-NA

It should be fun because I don't use a headset for gaming and always wanted to try it. The previous version has some bad reviews but it looks like Corsair has addressed them with this version, we will see. I got the shipping notice today.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It will be interesting to see what 2,3 or 4 of these will do. I think AMD has fully taken over as the king of GPU's for now.
> 
> I am getting a pair of these to review - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816027&Tpk=CA-9011123-NA
> 
> It should be fun because I don't use a headset for gaming and always wanted to try it. The previous version has some bad reviews but it looks like Corsair has addressed them with this version, we will see. I got the shipping notice today.


World record 3dmark11 scores, thats what itll do!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2441980_smoke_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_r9_290x_41531_marks


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL no it doesn't -_- and if so post some proof.
> 
> The link i posted in my previous post shows that its on par with 780 and NOT GTX Titan....
> 
> i am not Nvidia fan boy and to be honest i am fed up with Nvidia and their crappy drivers... but honestly that 290X is one ugly looking card man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks way too cheap for such an high end expensive card.


Look at the top left of your screen. It says "Overclock.net, the pursuit of performance"

And you are ripping on the 290x becuase its not as pretty as the Nvidia counterparts. Your credibility is dropping like the Titan in all the top benchmark scores...


----------



## dmfree88

SOLD

nope wait my pc cost like 200 bucks more then the 290x. I cant afford it haha


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Look at the top left of your screen. It says "Overclock.net, the pursuit of performance"
> 
> And you are ripping on the 290x becuase its not as pretty as the Nvidia counterparts. Your credibility is dropping like the Titan in all the top benchmark scores...


That's what I'm talkin' bout.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So did you guys read the new 290x reviews? This thing is a BEAST! Are any of you rich quad 7970 people getting a couple? They are all sold out on newegg lol.


rich no. but i do plan on getting another quadfire rig with 290x yes it will be a few months for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL no it doesn't -_- and if so post some proof.
> 
> The link i posted in my previous post shows that its on par with 780 and NOT GTX Titan....
> 
> i am not Nvidia fan boy and to be honest i am fed up with Nvidia and their crappy drivers... but honestly that 290X is one ugly looking card man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks way too cheap for such an high end expensive card.


i personally would disagree. on everything. and you tube ..... again.... really ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So I'm completely starting over on my clock. I'm going to leave the core at 4ghz first and just set my ram to 2400mhz. Then I'll attempt to get the Cpu/NB and HT around the 3000 mark and see how everything goes. After that I'll work on getting the main core back up to atleast 4.7 using the multi.

Bad idea?


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So did you guys read the new 290x reviews? This thing is a BEAST! Are any of you rich quad 7970 people getting a couple? They are all sold out on newegg lol.





Dun dun dun dunnnnnnnn!









Yes I got one yesterday(its already 25th Oct here) after work at the local store. Haven't had much time to play around with it but I can tell you it will run 95C.


----------



## Mega Man

i am waiting to see if we can get any cards with only 1 DVI slot.... like the 7970s... i hate the fact i cant make these cards single slot


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dunnnnnnnn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I got one yesterday(its already 25th Oct here) after work at the local store. Haven't had much time to play around with it but I can tell you it will run 95C.


Oh god I hate you so much.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok guys I really need some help. I posted about this last week but Asus support was no help at all. I have a pretty bad problem with my new Saberkitty R2.0 revision 1.01. It takes me at least 3 attempts every time to turn my computer on from a cold boot. I normally press the power button, wait, and... nothing. Fans spin up, lights come on but no display on the screen. Ill turn the computer off and back on and this time ill see the BIOS screen (where you have the option to enter the BIOS) and it will just stay there indefinitely. it doesn't respond to button presses or anything and I am forced to turn it off again. By the third time I am usually good, it boots to Windows with no problem and the computer is 100% solid after that. This is a bizarre issue that has been plaguing me since I first got my Sabertooth board, I originally thought it was DOA. I have had absolutely NO other issues with it other than this and Asus support was perplexed as well, they have no idea whats going on. I can OC with this board no problem and when I am doing restarts it boots without a hitch, its just cold boots that are the issue. PLEASE someone help me. Im also gonna start a new thread for this.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun dun dun dunnnnnnnn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I got one yesterday(its already 25th Oct here) after work at the local store. Haven't had much time to play around with it but I can tell you it will run 95C.


super sexy, how could anyone say that doesn't look good. sleek, RED and BEEFCAKE


----------



## Mega Man

i am waiting to see if we can get any cards with only 1 DVI slot.... like the 7970s... i hate the fact i cant make these cards single slot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok guys I really need some help. I posted about this last week but Asus support was no help at all. I have a pretty bad problem with my new Saberkitty R2.0 revision 1.01. It takes me at least 3 attempts every time to turn my computer on from a cold boot. I normally press the power button, wait, and... nothing. Fans spin up, lights come on but no display on the screen. Ill turn the computer off and back on and this time ill see the BIOS screen (where you have the option to enter the BIOS) and it will just stay there indefinitely. it doesn't respond to button presses or anything and I am forced to turn it off again. By the third time I am usually good, it boots to Windows with no problem and the computer is 100% solid after that. This is a bizarre issue that has been plaguing me since I first got my Sabertooth board, I originally thought it was DOA. I have had absolutely NO other issues with it other than this and Asus support was perplexed as well, they have no idea whats going on. I can OC with this board no problem and when I am doing restarts it boots without a hitch, its just cold boots that are the issue. PLEASE someone help me. Im also gonna start a new thread for this.


start with the baiscs !~ 1 are you sure everything is fully seated, ram video cards ect?

sounds most like a cmos battery to me. WARNING you will lose all your bios setting and have to start from scratch.

you would not be the only person i have seen that gets a old dead cmos battery. cold boots = it is dead restarts and what not it absorbed enough charge from being powered on

last thing i can think of

have you tried a new PSU ?


----------



## Mega Man

delete


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am waiting to see if we can get any cards with only 1 DVI slot.... like the 7970s... i hate the fact i cant make these cards single slot
> start with the baiscs !~ 1 are you sure everything is fully seated, ram video cards ect?
> 
> sounds most like a cmos battery to me. WARNING you will lose all your bios setting and have to start from scratch.
> 
> you would not be the only person i have seen that gets a old dead cmos battery. cold boots = it is dead restarts and what not it absorbed enough charge from being powered on
> 
> last thing i can think of
> 
> have you tried a new PSU ?


How would I test the CMOS battery? Just replace it?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok guys I really need some help. I posted about this last week but Asus support was no help at all. I have a pretty bad problem with my new Saberkitty R2.0 revision 1.01. It takes me at least 3 attempts every time to turn my computer on from a cold boot. I normally press the power button, wait, and... nothing. Fans spin up, lights come on but no display on the screen. Ill turn the computer off and back on and this time ill see the BIOS screen (where you have the option to enter the BIOS) and it will just stay there indefinitely. it doesn't respond to button presses or anything and I am forced to turn it off again. By the third time I am usually good, it boots to Windows with no problem and the computer is 100% solid after that. This is a bizarre issue that has been plaguing me since I first got my Sabertooth board, I originally thought it was DOA. I have had absolutely NO other issues with it other than this and Asus support was perplexed as well, they have no idea whats going on. I can OC with this board no problem and when I am doing restarts it boots without a hitch, its just cold boots that are the issue. PLEASE someone help me. Im also gonna start a new thread for this.


only thing you can really do is try taking one part out at a time and see what happens. swap swap swap. really it sounds like motherboard(like mentioned above maybe cmos battery) or psu though.. possibly gpu.


----------



## Devildog83

This you may have already done but make sure all of your cables are 100% seated into your PSU. I had the same issue once and the 24 pin needed to be pushed in a bit harder and presto, everything was golden.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> How would I test the CMOS battery? Just replace it?


easy test if you still have your old mobo

steal its battery and test.

i used to have the same issue and seen several ppl with that issue fix it with replacement also ironically i never lost my bios setting just refused to boot


----------



## dmfree88

its just a big round battery im sure you can buy at walmart ive seen em before


----------



## Deadboy90

Yea I have the old one out of my old MOBO. Ill swap it later and we what happens.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh god I hate you so much.










Heres it is next to my now dethroned Matrix 7970



God how I wished I could put that Matrix Cooler on the 290X just so I can keep temps under 80C


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Playing with NB and HT... Physics and GPU scores are up slightly but combined and overall score are down? Both @ 4.77ghz

Does this make sense? Why would my combined score be lower??? LOL

Ram: 2400, NB 2670, HT 2980 (not exactly but close enough)



vs

Before with Ram, NB, HT all equal @ 2400



EDIT: Also ran Heaven 4.0 and Valley only picked up maybe .3 fps very negligible









I'm going to go even higher and see where it just gets sad lol

Maybe this is all I can get out of low clocked 7950's?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> easy test if you still have your old mobo
> 
> steal its battery and test.
> 
> i used to have the same issue and seen several ppl with that issue fix it with replacement also ironically i never lost my bios setting just refused to boot


It didn't help. i changed the battery and cleared the cmos but it was the Same as always, it took about 5 attempts to get the computer booted. Ill try a different power supply but I don't think that's the issue. God I REALLY don't want it to be the board, it's such a pain to disassemble and send for an RMA.


----------



## UnStableFPS

This is how yall have the h110 and h100 setup?

Like I said I'm a noob at overclocking. I have everything on auto pretty much besides ram I have at 1600mhz. I've only been changing the mhz option and voltage for it. Lol I'll have to look again but when I let the asus motherboard do everything it puts it at 4.5 @1.3something volts.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

That is fine as long as those fans are pulling







I run mine in push on the bottom of the rad.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

UPDATE: So I found my NB limit around 3000 no matter how many volts it just wouldn't post. Left it at 2680ish or whatever it is and got HT as high as 3300 and again my combined score went down and total score went down in Firestrike. Gpu score was down a little too. No clue why


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is how yall have the h110 and h100 setup?
> 
> Like I said I'm a noob at overclocking. I have everything on auto pretty much besides ram I have at 1600mhz. I've only been changing the mhz option and voltage for it. Lol I'll have to look again but when I let the asus motherboard do everything it puts it at 4.5 @1.3something volts.


try checking out my guide in my signature. Should help a bit. Ive updated it recently also anyone else with opinions or suggestions with stability please post them in my guide









Never used an clc cooler im sure you can put it wherever you like. best airflow is best. usually its actually better to suck air in through the radiator from outside then in from the case. Depends where you mount it and how good your airflow is.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

UPDATE: Found the game changer lol.... pcie-frequency! Found an equation on setting proper frequency for this. It put me at 144 since my fsb is so high and sure enough picked up 3 fps in Heaven 4.0 extreme by doing nothing else. I know it doesn't seem like much but after hours of trying to get HT and NB to show some significance I am stoked to see a real change finally









I'll test firestrike tomorrow (later today). TIME FOR BED hahahaa!


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> UPDATE: Found the game changer lol.... pcie-frequency! Found an equation on setting proper frequency for this. It put me at 144 since my fsb is so high and sure enough picked up 3 fps in Heaven 4.0 extreme by doing nothing else. I know it doesn't seem like much but after hours of trying to get HT and NB to show some significance I am stoked to see a real change finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll test firestrike tomorrow (later today). TIME FOR BED hahahaa!


Careful with overclocking the PCIE bus. iirc it can affect memory corruption(heard of it mentioned a long time ago..someone might want to confirm with this or if its false).


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*
> 
> The reason it is to be avoided is that as you increase the PCI-E bus, the SATA controller is also affected. You risk data corruption by clocking too high. No sense ruining your installation of windows for a couple FPS in games. And really, there is no major performance change by OCing the PCI-E bus.
> 
> In some cases with _extreme_ CPU overclocks, upping the PCI-E frequency _can_ help with stability. Also, on some older and cheaper motherboards upping it can help get a CPU OC stable. I had a P965 board that needed 105mhz to make my OC stable. Most say 110Mhz is the point where you risk data corruption, but I say it is not worth touching it at all.


http://www.overclock.net/t/641585/pcie-bus-overclock


----------



## hotrod717

Seriously. All these things have gone over before close to a year ago now. Cpu/nb does little with vishera. HT is recommended at 2600. 2600ht and 2200-2400- cpu/nb is pretty standard. You are not doing anything new and don't think you're going to find anything new. Go back to the beginning of this thread and you may have a bit of wisdom land in your lap. Unbelievable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> UPDATE: So I found my NB limit around 3000 no matter how many volts it just wouldn't post. Left it at 2680ish or whatever it is and got HT as high as 3300 and again my combined score went down and total score went down in Firestrike. Gpu score was down a little too. No clue why


3000 is way to high most get ~ 2600-2700
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> UPDATE: Found the game changer lol.... pcie-frequency! Found an equation on setting proper frequency for this. It put me at 144 since my fsb is so high and sure enough picked up 3 fps in Heaven 4.0 extreme by doing nothing else. I know it doesn't seem like much but after hours of trying to get HT and NB to show some significance I am stoked to see a real change finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll test firestrike tomorrow (later today). TIME FOR BED hahahaa!


i would recommend 100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Careful with overclocking the PCIE bus. iirc it can affect memory corruption(heard of it mentioned a long time ago..someone might want to confirm with this or if its false).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/641585/pcie-bus-overclock


and will corrupt your HDD... come to think of it.... that is another option giga is missing....


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seriously. All these things have gone over before close to a year ago now. Cpu/nb does little with vishera. HT is recommended at 2600. 2600ht and 2200-2400- cpu/nb is pretty standard. You are not doing anything new and don't think you're going to find anything new. Go back to the beginning of this thread and you may have a bit of wisdom land in your lap. Unbelievable.


The people in here are the ones telling me I needed to go HIGHER! I had no intentions of attempting over 2600 until I got in here LOL. I'm not trying to find anything new get off your high horse









I'll leave pci bus alone then. All is well thank you everyone


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> The people in here are the ones telling me I needed to go HIGHER! I had no intentions of attempting over 2600 until I got in here LOL. I'm not trying to find anything new get off your high horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave pci bus alone then. All is well thank you everyone


LOL! If someone tells you to jump off a bridge.....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> 
> 
> This is how yall have the h110 and h100 setup?
> 
> Like I said I'm a noob at overclocking. I have everything on auto pretty much besides ram I have at 1600mhz. I've only been changing the mhz option and voltage for it. Lol I'll have to look again but when I let the asus motherboard do everything it puts it at 4.5 @1.3something volts.


I have the h100 as intake. Pulled by two Gently Typhoon 1850 rpm's.
Usually have them on low though.


----------



## sugarhell

Last time i checked a 290x cost the same as a 4gb 770 here. Fail.

Also the difference between a 290x and a 780 i can get a block and just obliterate a 780.

Sorry for the OT i will let you continue


----------



## anubis1127

Soo...How bout those FX 8350s? xD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Soo...How bout those FX 8350s? xD


Well, i love mine


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> LOL! If someone tells you to jump off a bridge.....


Yep, what an ideal comparison. This is an O V E R C L O C K site. People mentioned I had more to squeeze out and they are running similar core clock speeds and multiple GPU's. Why would I be so arrogant as to avoid giving it a shot? What would it hurt? It helps me learn. Again.. get off your high horse and maybe be constructive here.

What is with people that just come in here to criticize? Are you like that in real life? Geeeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Soo...How bout those FX 8350s? xD


Loving mine!









4.8ghz @ 1.48v
FSB 298
Ram 2436 @ 9--11-11-31-1T
NB 2697 @ 1.27v
HT 2697 @ 1.23v

Pushing 3 x 7950's no problem


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey guys what is going on. Quick question about my Asrock 990 fx x4. You guys seen that I kept it at fairly high overclocks. Ranging from 4.7 - 5.3 ghz. Put that board and processor in my wife's rig and have it on a smaller cooler Antech 620. At stock this thing will blue screen I can run it at 4.6 but it would pass stability test then just plain bsod out of no where. Do you guys have any idea what it could be?


----------



## brettjv

Thread cleaned, please stay on topic folks!


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.48v
> FSB 298
> Ram 2436 @ 9--11-11-31-1T
> NB 2697 @ 1.27v
> HT 2697 @ 1.23v
> 
> Pushing 3 x 7950's no problem


Very nice! I just ordered my Crosshair V Formula-Z today and am patiently waitingto install my 8320


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Yep, what an ideal comparison. This is an O V E R C L O C K site. People mentioned I had more to squeeze out and they are running similar core clock speeds and multiple GPU's. Why would I be so arrogant as to avoid giving it a shot? What would it hurt? It helps me learn. Again.. get off your high horse and maybe be constructive here.
> 
> What is with people that just come in here to criticize? Are you like that in real life? Geeeez
> Loving mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.48v
> FSB 298
> Ram 2436 @ 9--11-11-31-1T
> NB 2697 @ 1.27v
> HT 2697 @ 1.23v
> 
> Pushing 3 x 7950's no problem


the fun starts now that voltage wall is trick start at 4.84 to 4.9 and just keeps going vertical lol


----------



## miklkit

I wish! With this one the wall starts after 4.6 and 4.7 will not get stable.


----------



## dmfree88

thats your mobo


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the fun starts now that voltage wall is trick start at 4.84 to 4.9 and just keeps going vertical lol


Yep I'm right at the wall. From 4.8 to 4.9 I go from 1.48v to 1.51 and 5ghz takes 1.54v









I don't mind that amount of voltage but gotta get a nice water setup first


----------



## dmfree88

yeah thats a great voltage for 5.0ghz you got nothing to complain about







. I need that for 4.8ghz to be stable


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah thats a great voltage for 5.0ghz you got nothing to complain about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need that for 4.8ghz to be stable












Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## dmfree88

4.6 needs the same you use for 4.9ghz. thats a pretty big difference part of it is my mobo but im sure your chip is better then mine. 5ghz might be a pipe dream for me







. Hope to get a asus mobo someday to see the difference.

actually to further prove my point about the mobo though look at my comparison, better graphics score same clock (mines even slightly higher with a 1 point fsb bump) and the asus mobo with 8350 takes 1st with physics:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7368181/3dm11/7369325
(damn you devildog







)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well your mobo theory goes out the window..

can't get 4.7 more then game stable.

wishing i went for the extreme9 i would had saved a bit at the time


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Get you a CVF-Z BOARD!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Get you a CVF-Z BOARD!


look under my rig....

I have one, it doesn't quite allow me to tweak everything I want.

like i said. bit of regret. its overkill for what i need. being THE top end board you'd think it came with every option.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Yep I'm right at the wall. From 4.8 to 4.9 I go from 1.48v to 1.51 and 5ghz takes 1.54v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind that amount of voltage but gotta get a nice water setup first


Lol man you got absolutely nothing to complain about. I need to push 1.55v to get 4.7 and even then it's not completely stable.

Also in regards to my issue booting:

Today I came in and my computer booted without a hitch for the first time ever.







I have absolutely no idea what I did but I'm just gonna try and not mess with it in case I screw something up.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> look under my rig....
> 
> I have one, it doesn't quite allow me to tweak everything I want.
> 
> like i said. bit of regret. its overkill for what i need. being THE top end board you'd think it came with every option.


What option/s are you missing? Just curious. This is my first AMD board in many many years and I got it because overall it was known for stability and good OC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol man you got absolutely nothing to complain about. I need to push 1.55v to get 4.7 and even then it's not completely stable.
> 
> Also in regards to my issue booting:
> 
> Today I came in and my computer booted without a hitch for the first time ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what I did but I'm just gonna try and not mess with it in case I screw something up.


Fantastic! Don't ever shut it off again!!!


----------



## Mega Man

native quadfire for one..... my only complaint


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I still gotta get a pic for you when I go quad again! Or for someone asking how the pci-e riser looked in there. I had all four gpu's in but one of them wasn't mine I was testing when I first set it all up. I meant to get a picture when I was removing it all to show the cable working up under the card while it's held in by the case. Pretty simple and works great.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> native quadfire for one..... my only complaint


Just grab another 7970 + 7990, problem solved


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

You can quadfire on the cvf-z board just gotta get a pci-e riser cable


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thats your mobo


Before I got this MSI board I tried 2 Gigabyte boards and could not get over 4.5ghz. I've taken this rig to 5ghz but the volts needed were way too high.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still gotta get a pic for you when I go quad again! Or for someone asking how the pci-e riser looked in there. I had all four gpu's in but one of them wasn't mine I was testing when I first set it all up. I meant to get a picture when I was removing it all to show the cable working up under the card while it's held in by the case. Pretty simple and works great.


i have 3 risers. but still would of preferred native .... i hate it as the riser is too close to the board makes my lowest cards bend badly.... ( i want to use the swiftech CFX bridge .... side note wish swiftech would make a quadfire full parallel bridge... )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Just grab another 7970 + 7990, problem solved


not enough power or overclock


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> What option/s are you missing? Just curious. This is my first AMD board in many many years and I got it because overall it was known for stability and good OC


the ability to turn off one core per module.

native quad fire like mega said

more temperature sensors (saber kitty has atleast 4 or 5 more then the chvfz)

more spots to plug fans in would be nice also. 3 to 5 more would be helpful.

usb's are funky sometimes however

don't get me wrong, great board. just if you are not an extreme overclocker, this board is excessive.

rog connect is a cool idea, i've never used it however... can't see the purpose outside L2n ocing.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> native quadfire for one..... my only complaint


Yes, but you can afford it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the ability to turn off one core per module.
> 
> native quad fire like mega said
> 
> more temperature sensors (saber kitty has atleast 4 or 5 more then the chvfz)
> 
> more spots to plug fans in would be nice also. 3 to 5 more would be helpful.
> 
> usb's are funky sometimes however
> 
> don't get me wrong, great board. just if you are not an extreme overclocker, this board is excessive.
> 
> rog connect is a cool idea, i've never used it however... can't see the purpose outside L2n ocing.


There is 7 fan connectors plus 4 more on the H100i. How may do you need.


----------



## thebufenator

what load temps are people getting with Prime95?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> what load temps are people getting with Prime95?


I think everyone in here could give you a different answer depending on -

Clocks
Motherboard
Cooling
P95 settings
Ambients and a couple of other things I can't even think of.


----------



## Durquavian

the new Catalyst 13.11beta6 finally got me top spot with 7770x2 on 3Dmark poohmans version.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> the new Catalyst 13.11beta6 finally got me top spot with 7770x2 on 3Dmark poohmans version.


Nice, I got top spot with my 7870 Devil at least I was yesterday - 9044


----------



## thebufenator

I was asking about temps because using Prime I am cracking through 65c very quickly.

1.3875 Vcore
1.2375 Vnb

215x20.5 =4407mhz

Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro.

On my Thuban at 3800mhz 1.5Vcore I was not even cracking 50c.


----------



## cssorkinman

Better check your mount or the way the pump is being powered.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Better check your mount or the way the pump is being powered.


I already cleaned the TIM off and re-applied Ceramique 2.

I guess I can try plugging in elsewhere for the pump.......but the rpm is showing 1450ish rpm, which is supposedly normal for this pump.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I already cleaned the TIM off and re-applied Ceramique 2.
> 
> I guess I can try plugging in elsewhere for the pump.......but the rpm is showing 1450ish rpm, which is supposedly normal for this pump.


I have the 2.0 extreme and the top pump speed is around 3000 rpm are you using the software that came with the TT?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the 2.0 extreme and the top pump speed is around 3000 rpm are you using the software that came with the TT?


No this is the Asus monitor that I am using.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> No this is the Asus monitor that I am using.


You might try installing the software that came with the TT cooler and setting it on the "extreme " profile , it will let you know what is goin on as far as temps , pump and fan speeds.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There is 7 fan connectors plus 4 more on the H100i. How may do you need.


more lol.

i've attached one fan to it and i hate it.

its all jumbled looking and out of place. everything else is neat and that one cable is outta place.

it is a serious PITA to get that bugger back in its slot after reseating my mount.

I'd rather avoid using it and have those posts on the MOBO, the board has enough power to supply them.

i wouldn't mind a turbo speed cable fan slot or two (meaning won't melt under a delta)


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might try installing the software that came with the TT cooler and setting it on the "extreme " profile , it will let you know what is goin on as far as temps , pump and fan speeds.


The pro didn't come with any software......


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> The pro didn't come with any software......


Oh ok, I'm sorry I thought it had the same as the extreme.
Is it plugged directly into the power supply or is it powered by a header on the motherboard? If it is, make sure that header is set to supply 100 % power to it.


----------



## glenquagmire

Does anyone know about this version chip?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> more lol.
> 
> i've attached one fan to it and i hate it.
> 
> its all jumbled looking and out of place. everything else is neat and that one cable is outta place.
> 
> it is a serious PITA to get that bugger back in its slot after reseating my mount.
> 
> I'd rather avoid using it and have those posts on the MOBO, the board has enough power to supply them.
> 
> i wouldn't mind a turbo speed cable fan slot or two (meaning won't melt under a delta)


Have you thought about something like this? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20885/bus-352/NZXT_GRID_10_Channel_Multi_Fan_Hub_AC-GRID-10-M1.html?tl=g47c121s424


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> The pro didn't come with any software......


http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001882

says you should be pushing 2800 rpm pump speed:
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00001882

Also its not going to push that far since its not the extreme. Still should be pushing further then it is though i would think.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Does anyone know about this version chip?


It's batch number 1317 so it was made around April/may of this year. Why?


----------



## Deadboy90

So yea that didn't last long. I came in and turned my computer on again just now and... 3 boot attempts as usual. *sigh*


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So yea that didn't last long. I came in and turned my computer on again just now and... 3 boot attempts as usual. *sigh*


did you try turning turbo core on and setting it to the same clock as your normal clock? seemed to work for a similar issue with the UD3. Doubt it will help but worth a shot maybe


----------



## thebufenator

So I was looking at HWMonitor.........and my "CPU Temp" is the one that shoots up to 60c. Under my AMD FX-8320 the "Package" is around 43c under load.

Correct me if I am wrong, but the package temp is the one that matters right?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So I was looking at HWMonitor.........and my "CPU Temp" is the one that shoots up to 60c. Under my AMD FX-8320 the "Package" is around 43c under load.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but the package temp is the one that matters right?


Indeed. package temp is your actual CPU temp that shouldn't exceed 62c. the other is socket temp that can largely be ignored.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the ability to turn off one core per module.
> 
> native quad fire like mega said
> 
> more temperature sensors (saber kitty has atleast 4 or 5 more then the chvfz)
> 
> more spots to plug fans in would be nice also. 3 to 5 more would be helpful.
> 
> usb's are funky sometimes however
> 
> don't get me wrong, great board. just if you are not an extreme overclocker, this board is excessive.
> 
> rog connect is a cool idea, i've never used it however... can't see the purpose outside L2n ocing.


rog connect is fun

sabberkitty has 8 thermal sensors.


----------



## dmfree88

anyone seen a saberkitty under ln2? Cant find any info on it I bet it could hold the record if anyone tried







.

sad that they cant make the chv-z push further:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/6.htm


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Indeed. package temp is your actual CPU temp that shouldn't exceed 62c. the other is socket temp that can largely be ignored.


Doh. I have been going off of the Asus temp monitoring ..........sweet.

Well, under load it is not passing 47c yet


----------



## glenquagmire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Does anyone know about this version chip?


The reason I ask is there are people talking about the versions of their chips and the capabilities the have. Some said version 1308 (i think) was a good one while others werent. I just didnt know if there was relevant info about my version.

Mega Man I think talked about it before.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> anyone seen a saberkitty under ln2? Cant find any info on it I bet it could hold the record if anyone tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> sad that they cant make the chv-z push further:
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/6.htm


saberkittys top out at 1.6 or 1.7 volts on core i believe.

Chvfz can get get to 2.6v (according to bios anyway)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> The reason I ask is there are people talking about the versions of their chips and the capabilities the have. Some said version 1308 (i think) was a good one while others werent. I just didnt know if there was relevant info about my version.
> 
> Mega Man I think talked about it before.....


honestly, i don't think manufacture date or code really matters all that much until you can find a bunch of the same vid and batch and average those max stable oc and you might MIGHT get some useful info.

as for the batch and vid, Gurty and two others match with mine IIRC and i can't get anywhere close to their max oc. so i don't have much faith in the batch number tin foil.

there is something to be said about getting a Pre 9000 binned 8350 as some think there might be a better chance at having a good clocker.

I think core VID is the only stable compairson.

can't remember who said it vids of 1.2-1.32 are good for water cooling same for L2N but above that don't expect anything phenomenal (this is just how i understand it, it could be flawed it could be dead on i dunno)


----------



## thebufenator

It appears I may have gotten a good chip. I think Prime is stable at 4600mhz with 1.4 volts. More testing tomorrow.......


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> anyone seen a saberkitty under ln2? Cant find any info on it I bet it could hold the record if anyone tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> sad that they cant make the chv-z push further:
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/6.htm


yep 1.7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> The reason I ask is there are people talking about the versions of their chips and the capabilities the have. Some said version 1308 (i think) was a good one while others werent. I just didnt know if there was relevant info about my version.
> 
> Mega Man I think talked about it before.....


nope all i ever will talk about is batch number, i do have a 1229 which is a reviews chip, chery picked from amd !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> It appears I may have gotten a good chip. I think Prime is stable at 4600mhz with 1.4 volts. More testing tomorrow.......


welcome to the voltage wall 4.7+= voltage wall


----------



## Durquavian

My 8350 is a 1245.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Batch 1308 here. 5GHz at 1.512v


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Batch 1308 here. 5GHz at 1.512v


Booooooo lol


----------



## thebufenator

I must say I am slightly perplexed.

My socket temp is getting up to 72c, but my cpu package temp is only 54c at the same time.

This is at 1.38125 Vcore at 4600mhz LLC Ultra High

Is the only way to get the socket temp down by keeping the CPU temp down? Or is it also related to VRM's or something?


----------



## cssorkinman

You could make an effort to cool the socket by placing fans near the vrm/socket area on the front of the motherboard and if your case has room for it, place a fan so the back side of the motherboard also gets some airflow.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You could make an effort to cool the socket by placing fans near the vrm/socket area on the front of the motherboard and if your case has room for it, place a fan so the back side of the motherboard also gets some airflow.


I do have a spot for a 70x10 on the back, but it doesn't really align with the socket at all.

I am going to test a larger 70x20 and see if it helps at all........


----------



## thebufenator

I am having a hard time believing this, but starting Prime blend, after about a minute socket temp would pass 74c with no sign of slowing down.

Now after a few minutes it seems to stabilize around 66c max. From a small fan on the back


----------



## miklkit

It sounds like you might want to spend some time in the cooling forum and see about getting your case cooling fixed.


----------



## 331149

Upgraded from an Athlon II X4 640 to an FX-8320. I've never in my life seen games run this smooth (well except for 3dfx glide games). Encoding videos are super fast as well. I'm also having loads of fun with overclocking, never had an unlocked processor before (I think). Been gaming since Pentium 100 mhz days, Cyrix 166 mhz and AMD-K6 200 mhz but never overclocked before haha. Well I slapped on a nice NH-D14 so I can really play with this CPU and get some nice performance out of it. Paired it with an M5A99X Evo R2 motherboard and a nice R9 270X graphics card (I only use 1 monitor for gaming, so that's fine).



Currently experiencing pretty high chipset temps (bios and Windows apps says it's 27c, my laser thermo gun says it's 65c while gaming). It also smells like warm metal and that's been going on for 3 days now. Very strange.

Cables are still visible as I continue to scan for signs of overheating so I might pull the motherboard out of there. Damn cpu cooler, cant see a thing.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I am having a hard time believing this, but starting Prime blend, after about a minute socket temp would pass 74c with no sign of slowing down.
> 
> Now after a few minutes it seems to stabilize around 66c max. From a small fan on the back


You'll probably see even better socket temps if you also add a fan to blow directly onto the VRM HS.
When you go loose the CPU HS/fan you loose all air flow for the VRM HS.

You may have some heat soaking going on there.

Please add a rig sig by using the "Rig Builder" in the upper right hand corner, makes it easier for others to help you.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It sounds like you might want to spend some time in the cooling forum and see about getting your case cooling fixed.


Eh.......when my camera is charged I'll post pics of cooling, but there should be plenty of airflow.

I am using a TT V9 black edition, which uses a 230mm fan on top to exhaust, as well as using the Water 2.0 Pro exhausting out the back in push/pull.

Although maybe its time to get a larger case and use a larger cooler like the Water Extreme.........heh


----------



## thebufenator

In other news, it looks like 1.428 Vcore under load keeps 4700mhz stable. Package temp is now getting close to 60c....boooooo


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Just through together a new rig (first time building one). Consider me in. Quick question: The link in the beginning of the thread for OC'ing the CPU is titled for Bulldozer and Piledriver cpu's. I have the 8350, which one is that considered? Luckily the OC guide is specific to my motherboard, so I look forward to OC'ing the CPU over this weekend. Actually, I will prob start now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Just through together a new rig (first time building one). Consider me in. Quick question: The link in the beginning of the thread for OC'ing the CPU is titled for Bulldozer and Piledriver cpu's. I have the 8350, which one is that considered? Luckily the OC guide is specific to my motherboard, so I look forward to OC'ing the CPU over this weekend. Actually, I will prob start now.


81xx is bulldozer 83xx is piledriver so you have pd.. annnd WELCOME


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 81xx is bulldozer 83xx is piledriver so you have pd.. annnd WELCOME


Thanks man!

Any chance you know anything about the compatibility with Prime95? I noticed in the software section of the AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver OC guide that it says that Prime 95 does not work with Bulldozer chips. But it is not clear if that was actually fixed for later versions. I guess my question is a two part question. 1) Was the Prime95 compatibility issue fixed? and 2) does it affect the Piledriver cpu's as well?

After I asked the forum I googled "AMD Bulldozer" (which I shouldve done first) and my 8350 pops up in the google results. So I really appreciate the clarification.


----------



## dmfree88

Ive never had problems with p95. I use it to fully test stability and it works better then any other. Check out my oc guide in my sig might help paired with the other one.

Didnt know other people had any issues but it works just like its supposed to on my 8350

Google lies btw never trust google or newegg reviews. One of the first things i learned here lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

At the beginning when the chips first released there where issues.. it is still a valid stability tester now.. dont think ive heard of any issues in the past months


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Eh.......when my camera is charged I'll post pics of cooling, but there should be plenty of airflow.
> 
> I am using a TT V9 black edition, which uses a 230mm fan on top to exhaust, as well as using the Water 2.0 Pro exhausting out the back in push/pull.
> 
> Although maybe its time to get a larger case and use a larger cooler like the Water Extreme.........heh


What is your intake fan situation? It is better to have a positive pressure case if only to keep dust out. I have no exhaust fans at all.

In April I DLed P95 and it did not work. Tried it again in July and it did not work. Then tried again last month and got a new version that does work.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Ive never had problems with p95. I use it to fully test stability and it works better then any other. Check out my oc guide in my sig might help paired with the other one.
> 
> Didnt know other people had any issues but it works just like its supposed to on my 8350
> 
> Google lies btw never trust google or newegg reviews. One of the first things i learned here lol


Thanks dmfree88 and F3ERS 2 ASH3S

@dmfree88 I will definitely check out the guide now. I am trying to make sure I have everything in front of me (either in notes that I jotted down or the multiple pages opened on my crappy hand-me-down laptop) before I get started.

I would like to get my cpu OC done today/tonight...or at least start. I guess I am going to have to run mprime to at least benchmark the system first.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Thanks dmfree88 and F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> @dmfree88 I will definitely check out the guide now. I am trying to make sure I have everything in front of me (either in notes that I jotted down or the multiple pages opened on my crappy hand-me-down laptop) before I get started.
> 
> I would like to get my cpu OC done today/tonight...or at least start. I guess I am going to have to run mprime to at least benchmark the system first.


I use ibt avx to overclock with it is in op

It is faster to see errors... then after that go to prime for full stability. .


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Thanks dmfree88 and F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> @dmfree88 I will definitely check out the guide now. I am trying to make sure I have everything in front of me (either in notes that I jotted down or the multiple pages opened on my crappy hand-me-down laptop) before I get started.
> 
> I would like to get my cpu OC done today/tonight...or at least start. I guess I am going to have to run mprime to at least benchmark the system first.


you wont be done today.. I still tweak mine i been workin on it for months







. You might get to a good point to atleast play some games though







. Never done though


----------



## Pionir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> UPDATE: So I found my NB limit around 3000 no matter how many volts it just wouldn't post. Left it at 2680ish or whatever it is and got HT as high as 3300 and again my combined score went down and total score went down in Firestrike. Gpu score was down a little too. No clue why


A few years ago I tested my 1.st Intel Sandy Bridge proc. and compared the results by changing the speed / latency of DDR3 RAM.

I used Heaven Benchmark and the results were better with higher frequencies (1600/CL9 vs 1866/CL9), but even better with lower latency (1600/CL8).

Also, I've got some better results such as faster browser response and shorter home page load time.

In many games I have not received any fps increase.

Unfortunately I have not tested the online (MP) games or some such as a Batman...

The processoor itself also has a static memory latency, primary cache is L1, secondary cache is L2/L3.

http://www.cpu-world.com/Glossary/L/Level_1_cache.html

Bulldozer/Piledriver has a bigger static memory latency than its Intel competitor :

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4955/the-bulldozer-review-amd-fx8150-tested/6
Quote:


> What happens if we turn turbo on and peg the FX-8150 at 3.9GHz? *Memory latency goes down!*


Bulldozer Turbo frequency *3900 MHz (more than 4 cores)* 4200 MHz (4 cores or less).
Quote:


> Piledriver vs Bulldozer ;
> One of the most notable changes is a larger translation lookaside buffer for the L1 data cache, which grows from 32 entries to 64. Because the L2 TLB has fairly high 20-cycle latency, improving the hit rate in L1 can yield significant performance gains in workloads that touch large data structures.
> Hardware prefetching into the L2 is improved as well. Minimum latency doesn't change, which is why cache latency doesn't look any better in our Sandra 2013 benchmark. However, as the prefetcher and L2 are used more effectively, average latency (much more difficult to measure with a diagnostic) should be expected to drop, *AMD claims.*


Because of this and other things I want you (or somebody else) to test with 4 active cores + OC. Good luck.


----------



## glenquagmire

I need some help selecting some couplings for my tubing from Alphacool. They are the only PITA company that uses mm to describe their adapters....

What do I need to look for in mm for this comparable compression fitting??
7/16" x 5/8" Compression in XSPC = ????? in Alphacool


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I need some help selecting some couplings for my tubing from Alphacool. They are the only PITA company that uses mm to describe their adapters....
> 
> What do I need to look for in mm for this comparable compression fitting??
> 7/16" x 5/8" Compression in XSPC = ????? in Alphacool


7/16" x 5/8" ~= 12mm x 16mm


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Not sure how accurate is but I see that they added in a power for the package in hardware monitor. Will have to check into this more.. at stock it is using around 55-60w for full load IBT hmmmm


----------



## thebufenator

Heads up.

Don't lower your CPU VDDA too much. I lowered mine to try and help with heat. Noticed no ill effects towards stability.

HOWEVER, it stopped my computer from waking from sleep. Weird........and took forever to find it. I was about to reload Windows......


----------



## pewpewlazer

What's the "average" 8350 doing on water recently? 4.7ish? Are they binning all the good chips for 9370s and 9590s?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> What's the "average" 8350 doing on water recently? 4.7ish? Are they binning all the good chips for 9370s and 9590s?


depends on what you say water.. everone on full custom has hit 5ghz+ h100 is 4.8 to 5.0.. then it goes down from there as the aio compete with top end air coolers


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> What's the "average" 8350 doing on water recently? 4.7ish? Are they binning all the good chips for 9370s and 9590s?


Depends what kind of water you're talking about, and yes, their is still some silicon lottery luck involved in these chips, but mostly just in how much voltage they will require and how much extra cooling you will need.

With an H100, I could do 24/7 4.7 or 4.8ghz, but it would run very hot in games (62+). Now with a custom loop im at 5ghz and 45*C in games. Others have had better luck, other have had worse luck.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> depends on what you say water.. everone on full custom has hit 5ghz+ h100 is 4.8 to 5.0.. then it goes down from there as the aio compete with top end air coolers


Actual full on water cooling, not these AIO sealed loop toys. But 5ghz, really? Very tempting...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> Actual full on water cooling, not these AIO sealed loop toys. But 5ghz, really? Very tempting...


looky in meh sig







yes really although I ve one of the oldest chips.. made 37th week 2012.. it isnt much of a top end performer and every other batch I have seen has done better


----------



## gertruude

just checking in and saying hi im not dead lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just checking in and saying hi im not dead lol


suuuurrrreeeeee it is almost hallows eve


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just checking in and saying hi im not dead lol


hiya gert


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> suuuurrrreeeeee it is almost hallows eve


hehe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> hiya gert


howdy man

did i miss anything interesting?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> howdy man
> 
> did i miss anything interesting?


bios 2005 sucks for overclocking ram on our boards.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*
> 
> What's the "average" 8350 doing on water recently? 4.7ish? Are they binning all the good chips for 9370s and 9590s?


I just got an 8320, and it is stable at 4700 @ 1.428 load. Voltage is set to 1.41875 and LLC is set to Ultra High.

I am using a Water 2.0 Pro for cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> howdy man
> 
> did i miss anything interesting?


Hmm well I bought a KL 380A , a big ole pump, and some 1/2" I.D. tubing, still lookin at radiators.
Playing with a 3770K , will hit 4.9 ghz pretty easy, trying to set up 5 gpu's on it - and failing..lol.
I had an H-60 blow itself to bits on my "golden " 960T rig and it dripped fluid onto my 5830 and into the pci-e slot and nic arrrgh.
Other than that, not too much, we missed you however


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I just got an 8320, and it is stable at 4700 @ 1.428 load. Voltage is set to 1.41875 and LLC is set to Ultra High.
> 
> I am using a Water 2.0 Pro for cooling.


You mean game stable right?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> howdy man
> 
> did i miss anything interesting?


Same as always Gert, some know alot and don't say much and some don't know much and say alot.







OK, OK I'm just goofin', Welcome back.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You mean game stable right?


I haven't runt P95 or OCCT overnight, but I was using P95 as my stability tester at 4700 mhz. Raised voltage step by step until P95 stopped erroring.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I haven't runt P95 or OCCT overnight, but I was using P95 as my stability tester at 4700 mhz. Raised voltage step by step until P95 stopped erroring.


It is the belief in here that P95 for at least 12 hrs and IBT ATX 10 runs at at least very high or you can't claim stable. Personally I have passed the IBT part @ 4.8 14.8v but because I won't run prime for longer than an hour or so it is said I am only Devildog stable not actually stable even though I had no errors in prime.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It is the belief in here that P95 for at least 12 hrs and IBT ATX 10 runs at at least very high or you can't claim stable. Personally I have passed the IBT part @ 4.8 14.8v but because I won't run prime for longer than an hour or so it is said I am only Devildog stable not actually stable even though I had no errors in prime.


On the other hand, people also say that P95 torture is not a realistic load.......

So while I will use it to verify no errors.....not sure if I want to leave this unattended for 12 hours.......lol.......

Feel like I'd blow a fuse in my house


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> On the other hand, people also say that P95 torture is not a realistic load.......
> 
> So while I will use it to verify no errors.....not sure if I want to leave this unattended for 12 hours.......lol.......
> 
> Feel like I'd blow a fuse in my house


Hey I agree, but in here you will not be considered stable if you do not, trust me I won't do it either.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey I agree, but in here you will not be considered stable if you do not, trust me I won't do it either.


Hmmmm, guess I'll leave the windows open and leave on overnight one of these nights. Now that the ambient temps are going down, lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Hmmmm, guess I'll leave the windows open and leave on overnight one of these nights. Now that the ambient temps are going down, lol


1 guy in here actually set his rig out in the cold so he could get more overclock, frankly that's no more stable than I am. If you have to go to that extremes to keep it cool then your not legit. If you don't want to use up your CPU and other components, by all means don't, I won't.


----------



## Mega Man

w00t
!!!!!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> I haven't runt P95 or OCCT overnight, but I was using P95 as my stability tester at 4700 mhz. Raised voltage step by step until P95 stopped erroring.
> 
> 
> 
> *It is the belief in here that P95 for at least 12 hrs* and IBT ATX 10 runs at at least very high or you can't claim stable. Personally I have passed the IBT part @ 4.8 14.8v but because I won't run prime for longer than an hour or so it is said I am only Devildog stable not actually stable even though I had no errors in prime.
Click to expand...

Nope.

Nope nope nope and never will be.

_Your_ belief is not everyones.

For me, just encode a few BluRays in a row. If it survives that you're probably fine. If you need more, find a huge Blender model and render it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope nope nope and never will be.
> 
> _Your_ belief is not everyones.
> 
> For me, just encode a few BluRays in a row. If it survives that you're probably fine. If you need more, find a huge Blender model and render it.


Trust me it's not my belief, it's ALMOST everyone else who says that. I never believed it myself.


----------



## cssorkinman

I've always had good luck with my corsair CLC's until sunday , when this happened


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Powered it up , heard an awful noise , went to power it off and poof.... black screened before I could. The cover of the pump blew off when it went, got fluid on my 5830 , the NIC and in the pci e slot







.


----------



## Jlwemtp

I have a question about my FX-8350 (mobo is Crosshair V) I show that it is OC at 5.6 with all my other programs except the CPUID is shows Freq. at 1400-1600. does anyone know anything about it. I cannot validate it until it is fixed. thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jlwemtp*
> 
> I have a question about my FX-8350 (mobo is Crosshair V) I show that it is OC at 5.6 with all my other programs except the CPUID is shows Freq. at 1400-1600. does anyone know anything about it. I cannot validate it until it is fixed. thanks


You have to turn Cool and quiet off in bios to get it to run full speed without a load. 5.6 Ghz would be a huge overclock for any cooling method short of phase change , what voltage are you running to the cpu?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope nope nope and never will be.
> 
> _Your_ belief is not everyones.
> 
> For me, just encode a few BluRays in a row. If it survives that you're probably fine. If you need more, find a huge Blender model and render it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me it's not my belief, it's ALMOST everyone else who says that. I never believed it myself.
Click to expand...

The most opinionated talk the loudest. Believe me, few around OCN as a whole consider more that 4 hours worth anything but wasted time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've always had good luck with my corsair CLC's until sunday , when this happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered it up , heard an awful noise , went to power it off and poof.... black screened before I could. The cover of the pump blew off when it went, got fluid on my 5830 , the NIC and in the pci e slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


YOU... need to send a PM to CorsairGeorge. He'll get ya fixed up right.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope nope nope and never will be.
> 
> _Your_ belief is not everyones.
> 
> For me, just encode a few BluRays in a row. If it survives that you're probably fine. If you need more, find a huge Blender model and render it.


i would be fine with that but ppl recently have been running cinebench..... calling it stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Trust me it's not my belief, it's ALMOST everyone else who says that. I never believed it myself.


again cinebench.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The most opinionated talk the loudest. Believe me, few around OCN as a whole consider more that 4 hours worth anything but wasted time.
> YOU... need to send a PM to CorsairGeorge. He'll get ya fixed up right.


4 hours fine.... but not cinebench...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've always had good luck with my corsair CLC's until sunday , when this happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered it up , heard an awful noise , went to power it off and poof.... black screened before I could. The cover of the pump blew off when it went, got fluid on my 5830 , the NIC and in the pci e slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


dude that sucks !!! so sorry man !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Nope nope nope and never will be.
> 
> _Your_ belief is not everyones.
> 
> For me, just encode a few BluRays in a row. If it survives that you're probably fine. If you need more, find a huge Blender model and render it.
> 
> 
> 
> i would be fine with that but ppl recently have been running cinebench..... calling it stable
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Trust me it's not my belief, it's ALMOST everyone else who says that. I never believed it myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again cinebench.....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The most opinionated talk the loudest. Believe me, few around OCN as a whole consider more that 4 hours worth anything but wasted time.
> YOU... need to send a PM to CorsairGeorge. He'll get ya fixed up right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 hours fine.... but not cinebench...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've always had good luck with my corsair CLC's until sunday , when this happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered it up , heard an awful noise , went to power it off and poof.... black screened before I could. The cover of the pump blew off when it went, got fluid on my 5830 , the NIC and in the pci e slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude that sucks !!! so sorry man !
Click to expand...

Well, see, you actually have to put real load on the cores. Cinebench only runs with SSE2 on PD, it doesn't even make use of AVX, so it isn't very good. But IBT AVX, Prime (now that it's fixed), OCCT, and true 95%+ load from programs like rendering/encoding for a fair bit of time, that's a test.

Anyway I can run Cinebench @ 5.2 @ 1.525v. Just saying.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> howdy man
> 
> did i miss anything interesting?


Umm I picked myself up a Sabertooth board. And it hasn't worked right since the day I got it lol.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Umm I picked myself up a Sabertooth board. And it hasn't worked right since the day I got it lol.


Should have gone with a CHVF-Z







Just saying


----------



## Mega Man

you need to take it back to microcenter, and complain it is not my fault you didnt test the board you sold me ! eventually they will give you a new one, just gotta keep going up the chain of command !~


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you need to take it back to microcenter, and complain it is not my fault you didnt test the board you sold me ! eventually they will give you a new one, just gotta keep going up the chain of command !~


I dunno if you've ever actually been to a Microcenter, but you don't have to complain, you just hand it back and ask for another. You don't even need a receipt, they have it in their system. Been exactly the same for all 4 of them I've been to.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you need to take it back to microcenter, and complain it is not my fault you didnt test the board you sold me ! eventually they will give you a new one, just gotta keep going up the chain of command !~


Yea I know, I just haven't been looking forward to it cuz it's such a pain to get everything out and apart.


----------



## Mega Man

just wait till you put in a full loop with gpus in it.... qdcs are a life saver..... till you do quadfire,,, and have to take off the bridge before oyu take them out... have not yet been able to do all at the same time....

to make it worse i can not find a fillport/bulkhead ballvalve set up i like for fill and one for draining .... i made a promise to myself it is going ot happen in my caselabs case ! ... leaning more towards the swftech qdc one myself...


----------



## process

had a cpu and ram clock (4.7ghz @ 1.44v / 2133 @ 1.65v) running fine until I put another 7970 crossfire in... now if I choose that profile, it'll boot once and when shut down, it won't boot back up unless I go into bios and choose the profile... running a Corsair AX 850...upped core voltage to 1.47, but same happens

So now I've got clock back at 4.7 with ram running stock profile 1333 @1.5v... all digi+ left stock and it seems fine...

could it be a voltage issue? PSU not big enough?


----------



## process

delete...post wasnt posting!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've always had good luck with my corsair CLC's until sunday , when this happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered it up , heard an awful noise , went to power it off and poof.... black screened before I could. The cover of the pump blew off when it went, got fluid on my 5830 , the NIC and in the pci e slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you going to try RMA that and get Corsair to replace some of your bits????


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are you going to try RMA that and get Corsair to replace some of your bits????


I'll give it a try.
They have a 5 year warranty on the cooler itself, which is one of the reasons I felt good about buying it in the first place.

I'm not sure how badly the other components are damaged. As quickly as i could I unplugged the psu then I took some pictures of the video card and motherboard. I then removed the pump to keep it from further leaking on the components, the scary thing is , the cooling plate was still hot enough that it burnt my finger. The chip is a 960T that has hit 4.7 ghz on 1.45 volts as an X6 ( different motherboard and cooler), so I sure hope it's ok. I then removed the video card and cleaned it as best I could with alcohol, then went to work on the motherboard especially the top pci-e slot.

I'll test it when i get a chance, hoping for the best


----------



## Alastair

960T at 4.6!!! That has to draw even with some FX's in here in terms of performance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 960T at 4.6!!! That has to draw even with some FX's in here in terms of performance!!!!!!!!!


It is/was? a monster. I was finally going to put it on a worthy board(chv-z) and a custom loop - hopefully I will still get the chance.
I really would like to see where it would top out at on water, I don't think I ever pushed more than 1.45 volts to it - so there should be some more gas in the tank.

I have another one that I bought the same day that is very similar, but takes a little more voltage to hit 4.5 as an X 6. Here it is on a nf 980 board that won't unlock it, my GD-70 will http://hwbot.org/submission/2309984_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_960t_be_4567_mhz .


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll give it a try.
> They have a 5 year warranty on the cooler itself, which is one of the reasons I felt good about buying it in the first place.
> 
> I'm not sure how badly the other components are damaged. As quickly as i could I unplugged the psu then I took some pictures of the video card and motherboard. I then removed the pump to keep it from further leaking on the components, the scary thing is , the cooling plate was still hot enough that it burnt my finger. The chip is a 960T that has hit 4.7 ghz on 1.45 volts as an X6 ( different motherboard and cooler), so I sure hope it's ok. I then removed the video card and cleaned it as best I could with alcohol, then went to work on the motherboard especially the top pci-e slot.
> 
> I'll test it when i get a chance, hoping for the best


Ouch, sorry man. I actually have my h80i mounted to the door that way if it does leak it just pools to the bottom of my case.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll give it a try.
> They have a 5 year warranty on the cooler itself, which is one of the reasons I felt good about buying it in the first place.
> 
> I'm not sure how badly the other components are damaged. As quickly as i could I unplugged the psu then I took some pictures of the video card and motherboard. I then removed the pump to keep it from further leaking on the components, the scary thing is , the cooling plate was still hot enough that it burnt my finger. The chip is a 960T that has hit 4.7 ghz on 1.45 volts as an X6 ( different motherboard and cooler), so I sure hope it's ok. I then removed the video card and cleaned it as best I could with alcohol, then went to work on the motherboard especially the top pci-e slot.
> 
> I'll test it when i get a chance, hoping for the best


That's a crazy Thuban. Mine took 1.5v to get 3.8 Ghz stable.


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok so im bringing it back to Microcenter today and I found this:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/317013-30-sabertooth-990fx-boot-issue

Looks like im not the only one having this issue.


----------



## thebufenator

So I am really wanting to change cases so that I can control dust/dog hair migration through the use of filters and positive case pressure.

Anybody used the Corsair 400D? Any suggestions for a not expensive water cooling friendly case?

Now that my 8320 puts out so much heat, I need to keep the dust/dog hair "blanket" from accumulating on the radiator of my Water 2.0 Pro....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> So I am really wanting to change cases so that I can control dust/dog hair migration through the use of filters and positive case pressure.
> 
> Anybody used the Corsair 400D? Any suggestions for a not expensive water cooling friendly case?
> 
> Now that my 8320 puts out so much heat, I need to keep the dust/dog hair "blanket" from accumulating on the radiator of my Water 2.0 Pro....


If you don't mind the look of them, they work great. http://www.computerdust.com/


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you don't mind the look of them, they work great. http://www.computerdust.com/


The main issue I have is waaaay too many holes for dust to penetrate......lol

I need to redesign my setup.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> The main issue I have is waaaay too many holes for dust to penetrate......lol
> 
> I need to redesign my setup.


I use those dust covers for process control workstations in an industrial environment, they work great in that capacity. PET HAIR KILLZZZZ PSU'S!!!! lol its bad man


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I use those dust covers for process control workstations in an industrial environment, they work great in that capacity. PET HAIR KILLZZZZ PSU'S!!!! lol its bad man


2 German Shepherds + living in the desert == waaaay too much dust and dog hair.

Atleast my current case has a filter on the bottom for the PSU intake.


----------



## chiznitz

I should get one of those dust covers. I have 3 cats and 3 dogs living in my house, not to mention I'm on a ridge in Southwest Colorado that gets some pretty hefty winds picking up dust and throwing it into the house.

On another note...

Has there been much success with the 8350 and the Coolermaster seidon 240m solution? I see I can snatch one up for $69.99 after rebate. Currently using a hypermaster 212 plus that I could still return, I'm @4500mhz stable now. Wondering if it's worth it...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I should get one of those dust covers. I have 3 cats and 3 dogs living in my house, not to mention I'm on a ridge in Southwest Colorado that gets some pretty hefty winds picking up dust and throwing it into the house.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> Has there been much success with the 8350 and the Coolermaster seidon 240m solution? I see I can snatch one up for $69.99 after rebate. Currently using a hypermaster 212 plus that I could still return, I'm @4500mhz stable now. Wondering if it's worth it...


I know nothing about the seidon, but it would be hard to beat this one for the money. I have it and can game at 5 ghz with it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190

Example of it's cooling abilities 20 minutes of prime at stock clocks on the silent setting



BF4 at 5 ghz - extreme setting


----------



## Jlwemtp

I am at 1.58 v


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I should get one of those dust covers. I have 3 cats and 3 dogs living in my house, not to mention I'm on a ridge in Southwest Colorado that gets some pretty hefty winds picking up dust and throwing it into the house.
> 
> On another note...
> 
> Has there been much success with the 8350 and the Coolermaster seidon 240m solution? I see I can snatch one up for $69.99 after rebate. Currently using a hypermaster 212 plus that I could still return, I'm @4500mhz stable now. Wondering if it's worth it...


fyi colorado club in meh sig !!!


----------



## thebufenator

Hey ya'll, what is the CPU-NB speed and voltage ya'll are running?

I am sticking to 2400mhz with 1600mhz DDR3. I am slowly walking my voltage down to help with heat.

No problems detected at 1.9375v......which feels low already. How low can people go at 2400?

FYI I am also using 4x4Gb of ram


----------



## Deadboy90

Alright I'm about to throw my rig through a window. I picked up the new Sabertooth board to replace the one that wasn't working right and lo and behold! It starts up then shuts down after 3 seconds. >


----------



## Deadboy90

Dbl post


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Alright I'm about to throw my rig through a window. I picked up the new Sabertooth board to replace the one that wasn't working right and lo and behold! It starts up then shuts down after 3 seconds. >


Return, tell them same problem, ask for in-store credit and get something else then.


----------



## dmfree88

you must have a hard drive problem or something.. start replacing other parts one by one (find an old gpu swap it, old hdd, sata wires, etc).. its cant be the sabertooth still thats like 10000>1 shot that u get 2 bad ones in a row with the EXACT same problem thats as far as i know is not prone to be an issue with the board.

If all else fails... Id throw it out the window. LOL


----------



## Mega Man

i would also reset everything including power connectors, clear bios, and update it is possible that microcenter had on old version that was not compatible with FX i had to update bios on mine when i gotit, they buy everything in bulk and leave it in a warehouse and pull from the stack, i doubt they rush old stock out first


----------



## Deadboy90

Ugh forget it I'm done. I'm taking it back tommarow and sticking with my m5A97 evo and gonna put the money toward a new GPU.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ugh forget it I'm done. I'm taking it back tommarow and sticking with my m5A97 evo and gonna put the money toward a new GPU.


I give you 10 dollah for it


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ugh forget it I'm done. I'm taking it back tommarow and sticking with my m5A97 evo and gonna put the money toward a new GPU.


you got some bad luck my friend







. Never give up!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you must have a hard drive problem or something.. start replacing other parts one by one (find an old gpu swap it, old hdd, sata wires, etc).. its cant be the sabertooth still thats like 10000>1 shot that u get 2 bad ones in a row with the EXACT same problem thats as far as i know is not prone to be an issue with the board.
> 
> If all else fails... Id throw it out the window. LOL


No it's actually a different issue, this time i turn it on and it runs itself off. Before it would just keep running. I just reinstalled my old m5a97 evo and it came on without a hitch.


----------



## dmfree88

maybe you have a faulty power button? i know mine is weird if i press it in the corner it gets stuck and will reset and cause dual bios to kick in (happened atleast 2 times now im super careful). Seems weird though i say 3rd times a charm try for ONE MORE lol. Must be a power issue of some sort try tweaking the bios changing power features before you give up on that one specifically. Also as mentioned bios update could be helpful aswell. everythings worth trying atleast once


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Hey ya'll, what is the CPU-NB speed and voltage ya'll are running?
> 
> I am sticking to 2400mhz with 1600mhz DDR3. I am slowly walking my voltage down to help with heat.
> 
> No problems detected at 1.9375v......which feels low already. How low can people go at 2400?
> 
> FYI I am also using 4x4Gb of ram


Just as a heads up, I _think_ I get more heat at Vnb of 1.175 than at a higher voltage. Pulling more current I guess? I am leaving it at 1.2


----------



## rickyman0319

what kind of cpu block do u guys use for ur FX8320 orFX8350?


----------



## KyadCK

I and many others in this thread use either the Raystorm block from an XSPC kit, or a Koolance 380A.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> maybe you have a faulty power button? i know mine is weird if i press it in the corner it gets stuck and will reset and cause dual bios to kick in (happened atleast 2 times now im super careful). Seems weird though i say 3rd times a charm try for ONE MORE lol. Must be a power issue of some sort try tweaking the bios changing power features before you give up on that one specifically. Also as mentioned bios update could be helpful aswell. everythings worth trying atleast once


Well with this one I have no opportunity to do any bios tweaks. I turn it on and it turns itself off within 4 seconds. No display nothing. It's fine, I have had my eye on a 7950 over there to replace my Xfire 6850's. In terms of raw performance that would be a side grade roughly right?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Just as a heads up, I _think_ I get more heat at Vnb of 1.175 than at a higher voltage. Pulling more current I guess? I am leaving it at 1.2


I don't think you need to run your CPU/NB at 2400 unless you are running the RAM at 2400. I have my CPU/NB @ a bit over 2400 and the RAM @ 2100. Try the CPU/NB @ stock 2200 and stock volts and see if the temps are better. Unless you are doing an extreme overclock on the memory I don't think you get much of a performance boost. I was able to get better temps and performance running both HT and CPU/NB at about 2450 Mhz.


----------



## Deadboy90

Lol, bit off topic but Origin has crashed lol. All dem folks playing the new BF3.5.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> maybe you have a faulty power button? i know mine is weird if i press it in the corner it gets stuck and will reset and cause dual bios to kick in (happened atleast 2 times now im super careful). Seems weird though i say 3rd times a charm try for ONE MORE lol. Must be a power issue of some sort try tweaking the bios changing power features before you give up on that one specifically. Also as mentioned bios update could be helpful aswell. everythings worth trying atleast once
> 
> 
> 
> Well with this one I have no opportunity to do any bios tweaks. I turn it on and it turns itself off within 4 seconds. No display nothing. It's fine, I have had my eye on a 7950 over there to replace my Xfire 6850's. In terms of raw performance that would be a side grade roughly right?
Click to expand...

Stronger. Maybe 10% assuming the 6850s always scaled perfectly, plus you're no longer reliant on crossfire profiles. And more VRAM. And GCN, which means Mantle support and ZeroCore for power savings.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Stronger. Maybe 10% assuming the 6850s always scaled perfectly, plus you're no longer reliant on crossfire profiles. And more VRAM. And GCN, which means Mantle support and ZeroCore for power savings.


Good, I was considering the 7870/r270x but though I might be losing power on that even if it did get me more VRAM. Thanks, ill stop by tommarow and have a look.


----------



## dmfree88

id recommend saving up and waiting for the 280x or 290x to go down in price


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> id recommend saving up and waiting for the 280x or 290x to go down in price


I can pick up the 7950 for about $200 bucks so I think it's a steal. Actually, come to think of it wouldnt the 280x crossfire with a 7950? Anyway I'm going to try and get them to test it in front of me before I leave though, I'm sick of driving all the way out to Microcenter.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> id recommend saving up and waiting for the 280x or 290x to go down in price


290x prices are not going to go down., nor will 280x. 7970's need to disappear first

they will go up if anything

its non X variation is due out from embargo this week.

290 apparently 15% slower then 290x

(source, amd marketing Rep in Markham Canada)

280X/7970 in crossfire > 290x (works out to be 1.5 of a 290x)

get the 7970 when the price drops (two weeks maybe?) or wait to see where the 290 comes in..

i want me some hawaii...


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> try checking out my guide in my signature. Should help a bit. Ive updated it recently also anyone else with opinions or suggestions with stability please post them in my guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used an clc cooler im sure you can put it wherever you like. best airflow is best. usually its actually better to suck air in through the radiator from outside then in from the case. Depends where you mount it and how good your airflow is.


Thanks nice guide! I've managed 4.7ghz at 1.475volts. Do these temps seem fine or should I start lowering volts and clock speed?


----------



## dmfree88

thats pretty much your max it looks like based on your temps. Im sure prime95 will be hotter but your probably ok if your stable.. Daily use shouldn't get as hot as ibt avx on very high or prime95. If your going for prime95 overnight stable you might have to back it off to stay under 62. Otherwise your temps are safe, what cooler you using?

You should post your rig in sig, click the rig builder at the top right, build your rig, then go to your profile page by clicking your name in the top right, then go down to signature and add it in







helps alot when asking any questions on the forums.


----------



## UnStableFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thats pretty much your max it looks like based on your temps. Im sure prime95 will be hotter but your probably ok if your stable.. Daily use shouldn't get as hot as ibt avx on very high or prime95. If your going for prime95 overnight stable you might have to back it off to stay under 62. Otherwise your temps are safe, what cooler you using?
> 
> You should post your rig in sig, click the rig builder at the top right, build your rig, then go to your profile page by clicking your name in the top right, then go down to signature and add it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helps alot when asking any questions on the forums.


Corsair H110..I've had the rig builder done, never realized you could put it in your sig! The first CPU temp is the one that I should care about right? The only thing I do is game and use sony vegas pro 12 to edit some gaming videos. I doubt I'll be getting that hot.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Hey ya'll, what is the CPU-NB speed and voltage ya'll are running?
> 
> I am sticking to 2400mhz with 1600mhz DDR3. I am slowly walking my voltage down to help with heat.
> 
> No problems detected at 1.9375v......which feels low already. How low can people go at 2400?
> 
> FYI I am also using 4x4Gb of ram


my cpu/nb voltage is 1.175 and I'm running a 8350 @ 4500mhz w/ a FSB Freq around 257 I believe and a 17.5 multi. I'm stable @ 1.3750 core, 1.175 cpu/nb, and 2.68 VDDA. I took the vdda down a few notches last night and ran blend for about an hour without issues. I'm going to do some longer runs and see what i can get everything to minimum. I have a feeling I could take the cpu/nb a little lower yet as well.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I know nothing about the seidon, but it would be hard to beat this one for the money. I have it and can game at 5 ghz with it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106190


Heh, I sit here wanting to pull the trigger on water cooling. Then I say to myself, is it worth all the hassle for another 500mhz. Not even sure if any of these will work in the antec 900. decisions decisions


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Heh, I sit here wanting to pull the trigger on water cooling. Then I say to myself, is it worth all the hassle for another 500mhz. Not even sure if any of these will work in the antec 900. decisions decisions


I'd say as a "practical" limit for every day use, a clockspeed just below the voltage wall ( 4.7 ghz or so for the average 8350) is probably the most realistic goal. Above that and you have to have a very good supporting cast for the chip, great psu, mobo and cooling







.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say as a "practical" limit for every day use, a clockspeed just below the voltage wall ( 4.7 ghz or so for the average 8350) is probably the most realistic goal. Above that and you have to have a very good supporting cast for the chip, great psu, mobo and cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have this urge to hit 5ghz since I know our chips can do it. I just don't know if I want to do all the work/if its worth it. My snare right now is getting my ram to run higher than 1333 stable. I'm not sure if the gains are even worth trying. I've been able to post in the 1700 region but blend fails. I tried upping the dram voltage from 1.5 and for some reason my other temperatures started creeping up much faster.

I do believe ambient was about 10F higher than normal when I tried that, may try again with my double window fan blowing air from outside directly onto the open side of case....or I could just buy the water cooling and send back 2 120mm fans and the 212 plus and easily buy the water cooling unit.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Corsair H110..I've had the rig builder done, never realized you could put it in your sig! The first CPU temp is the one that I should care about right? The only thing I do is game and use sony vegas pro 12 to edit some gaming videos. I doubt I'll be getting that hot.


Its like this. If you don't have HWinfo64 get it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say as a "practical" limit for every day use, a clockspeed just below the voltage wall ( 4.7 ghz or so for the average 8350) is probably the most realistic goal. Above that and you have to have a very good supporting cast for the chip, great psu, mobo and cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah. To be be honest 4.9 was my sweet spot after that came elitest in me


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I have this urge to hit 5ghz since I know our chips can do it. I just don't know if I want to do all the work/if its worth it. My snare right now is getting my ram to run higher than 1333 stable. I'm not sure if the gains are even worth trying. I've been able to post in the 1700 region but blend fails. I tried upping the dram voltage from 1.5 and for some reason my other temperatures started creeping up much faster.
> 
> I do believe ambient was about 10F higher than normal when I tried that, may try again with my double window fan blowing air from outside directly onto the open side of case....or I could just buy the water cooling and send back 2 120mm fans and the 212 plus and easily buy the water cooling unit.


I have a little concern about your motherboard as far as hitting 5ghz goes. It might be a challenge for it, I just have no experience to draw on with that board. Most of the 5 ghz guys have the more expensive boards like the CHV's , Sabertooths , UD5's or 7's etc.

Edit: note to Fears ,
The most noticeable difference i perceive between 4.7 and 5 ghz during everyday use is the amount of heat coming off the machine , and that's about it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Heh, I sit here wanting to pull the trigger on water cooling. Then I say to myself, is it worth all the hassle for another 500mhz. Not even sure if any of these will work in the antec 900. decisions decisions


If that case has issues fitting a 240mm rad. try this one, I have seen good reviews on it being very close to H100i performance for less than $100. I am actually going to get one for my stepsons 2500k mini ITX build.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220064


----------



## cssorkinman

Totally off topic unrelated rant
24 GBs Origin, really????? Wow everyone should get a free HDD with the purchase of BF4


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Corsair H110..I've had the rig builder done, never realized you could put it in your sig! The first CPU temp is the one that I should care about right? The only thing I do is game and use sony vegas pro 12 to edit some gaming videos. I doubt I'll be getting that hot.


Very nice rig, gotta love that C70







.

I have mine @ 4.8 1.48v and did 10 runs @ very high in AVX IBT, my max temps hit 62.8 on core and 65 on socket with a fan on the VRM/NB and that's maxed out for my H100i. I could only run prime for about 1 hour there before them temps got to 64c but I don't want to run any longer anyhow.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I have this urge to hit 5ghz since I know our chips can do it. I just don't know if I want to do all the work/if its worth it. My snare right now is getting my ram to run higher than 1333 stable. I'm not sure if the gains are even worth trying. I've been able to post in the 1700 region but blend fails. I tried upping the dram voltage from 1.5 and for some reason my other temperatures started creeping up much faster.
> 
> I do believe ambient was about 10F higher than normal when I tried that, may try again with my double window fan blowing air from outside directly onto the open side of case....or I could just buy the water cooling and send back 2 120mm fans and the 212 plus and easily buy the water cooling unit.


not all chips can hit 5ghz.

mine caps out at 4.65 ish..

got a good board proper power, and she just can't do it captain...

voltwall is like mount everest.. just keeps going.. my cooling can handle +1.5v and still no go at 4.7+ (while on all 8 cores, on 6 i can get too 4.9ish)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a little concern about your motherboard as far as hitting 5ghz goes. It might be a challenge for it, I just have no experience to draw on with that board. Most of the 5 ghz guys have the more expensive boards like the CHV's , Sabertooths , UD5's or 7's etc.
> 
> Edit: note to Fears ,
> The most noticeable difference i perceive between 4.7 and 5 ghz during everyday use is the amount of heat coming off the machine , and that's about it


Agreed, almost anyone can hit 5.0 Ghz + with the right mobo, clocks and a full W/C loop. For me 4.7 to 4.8 is good enough unless I am trying to force higher bench's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a little concern about your motherboard as far as hitting 5ghz goes. It might be a challenge for it, I just have no experience to draw on with that board. Most of the 5 ghz guys have the more expensive boards like the CHV's , Sabertooths , UD5's or 7's etc.
> 
> Edit: note to Fears ,
> The most noticeable difference i perceive between 4.7 and 5 ghz during everyday use is the amount of heat coming off the machine , and that's about it


well theres that.. that wall makes a huge difference on my chip I started hitting the wall at 4.85ish just shy of 4.9 that is where I was referring bout.

heat+power draw/performance


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Totally off topic unrelated rant
> 24 GBs Origin, really????? Wow everyone should get a free HDD with the purchase of BF4


crysis 3 was 17GBs games are no longer small any more


----------



## chiznitz

The performance gain is really a wash. It's just the geek in me. I haven't overclocked for years, we're talking 10+ years. The last time I really was into overclocking was when you could get the celeron 366s and overclock into the 550 range. My brother had the 300A up to 463? I believe.

I know there are some people with the m5a99x evo 2.0 who have hit 5ghz with their chips.

Is 1.3750vcore and 1.175 cpu/nb about standard for 4500mhz? Am I already running more voltage to be stable than most other clocks? I haven't found a good list of clocks @ voltage levels. The spreadsheet doesn't really list peoples settings just what they achieved. Not sure where to look for a list of what settings people were able to use.

As for the water cooler, I've found guides that show how to remove the bottom 2 drivebays and mount it in the front.

Just debating if I want to return the hyper master 212 plus and a couple of the extra fans I bought and purchase the water cooling.

Then again I could just keep the hypermaster and move it to my q6700 media server even though I guess the stock cooler is fine on that :-/


----------



## chiznitz

mmm that thermaltake 3.0 extreme looks pretty nice in these benchmarks.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/CPUCooling/772

Kind of hard not to consider it for $59.99 AR. Spent $30 on the hypermaster 212plus and its bulky and I hate how if you touch it, it rotates a little bit. Also modified my case so i could blow a fan on the CPU Socket, bought a fan for that and 3 extra bgears 120mm fans to help cool case. I could return all of that for more than what I'd pay for water cooling....

Edit: *Just realized that's the 3.0 which is much more expensive. The 3.0 pro did well and thats $69.99. No idea how the 2.0 extreme compares







*


----------



## Devildog83

Send the 212 back, even the TT with blow it's doors off.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Send the 212 back, even the TT with blow it's doors off.


I think I'm going to go for it. I just have to decide if I want the seidon 240m or the TT extreme 2.0.

I'm wondering if my bgears fans are better than what comes on the seidon 240m or even the 2.0. I guess the performance is similar between the two. One thing noticeable is the first page of reviews on the TT extreme 2.0 is a real turn off lol


----------



## dmfree88

Iirc the tt would be better. Even stepping up to better air cooling would be a good option. I went from the hyper212 to the noctua nh-d14 it was way worth it. Airs nice cause fans are easy to replace. Id personally recommend either a cheap kit like raystorm or going with big air just because its easier to deal with. You can out push a tt 2.0 pro with my air cooler. Can probably match the extreme with a phanteks ph-tc14pe or similar


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Iirc the tt would be better. Even stepping up to better air cooling would be a good option. I went from the hyper212 to the noctua nh-d14 it was way worth it. Airs nice cause fans are easy to replace. Id personally recommend either a cheap kit like raystorm or going with big air just because its easier to deal with. You can out push a tt 2.0 pro with my air cooler. Can probably match the extreme with a phanteks ph-tc14pe or similar


plus side of the tt is less weight on the board


----------



## dmfree88

Yea but then u have a un replaceable pump. Personally imo for longevity sake a air cooler is much easier to deal with. Or atleast a cheap kit where parts are upgradeable and replaceable


----------



## chiznitz

I just did an RMA For 2x 120mm fans, 1x 120mm slim (was going to blow on cpu socket), and a filter panel for the hole I was going to cut. Pretty sure with water I'm not going to have to worry about socket temperatures as much. If I'm wrong please let me know and I'll keep the slim fan and vent cover and continue modding my case. I had a fan blowing on the rear of the cpu socket and it dropped those temperatures significantly, I was going to make it a permanent mod.

The tt is $59.99 after rebate. Sure I could go with a custom loop etc and it may be cheaper in the long run, but this may get me to 5ghz, it's cheap and I can just slap it in there. Maybe I'll go custom next time. Being a little lazy now









*Edit: duh RMA'd the hyper 212 plus as well.*


----------



## dmfree88

you will have more heat on the socket/vrm. With water cooling you need even more air blowing. With air cooling theres fans blowing air around the vrm so you usually see better socket/vrm temps. With water theres no air so it usually gets hotter.

For 60 bucks thats a good deal dont get me wrong but you likely wont see 5.0ghz unless you got a good chip. For around the same price you coulda got a air cooler that would last you your lifetime with only fan replacements







. And you will probably still see similar results and now run the risk of pump failure, water damage and never being able to clean the water. IMO any clc is just a couple year investment. Not that everyone has problems with them but its just a matter of time.

Just my opinion i suppose but it really feels like CLC is a waste I have yet to see one really push far enough past even my cooler to make it worth it.


----------



## Devildog83

I here ya but those big ugly $100 air coolers, I just can't do it, it takes up the whole case. If your not doing a full loop I can't see spending $100 on air to keep up with a CLC. If you have the same cooler for more than 2 yrs it's time to get a new one anyway. If want 5.0 Ghz you will have to go to a full on water cooling loop.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you will have more heat on the socket/vrm. With water cooling you need even more air blowing. With air cooling theres fans blowing air around the vrm so you usually see better socket/vrm temps. With water theres no air so it usually gets hotter.
> 
> For 60 bucks thats a good deal dont get me wrong but you likely wont see 5.0ghz unless you got a good chip. For around the same price you coulda got a air cooler that would last you your lifetime with only fan replacements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And you will probably still see similar results and now run the risk of pump failure, water damage and never being able to clean the water. IMO any clc is just a couple year investment. Not that everyone has problems with them but its just a matter of time.
> 
> Just my opinion i suppose but it really feels like CLC is a waste I have yet to see one really push far enough past even my cooler to make it worth it.


I like the advice. Sounds like I should continue with my socket mod. Don't get me wrong I'm still going to have plenty of air going into the case. The radiator will need to be mounted where my front drive bays are so it will be pulling air directly into case and into radiator. I'll be able to use my window fan now since the hyper 212 will not be in the way, this should blow air almost directly into the VRM areas. I have the 200mm top fan and a 120mm rear exhaust fan and then the 120mm slim fan blowing on the back of the motherboard. Hopefully that will be enough.

I'm ok with the 2 year solution, even if at the end it ruins my stuff. The wife and I are at a point right now where we're pinching pennies, but in the end this entire setup really cost me petty change. I expect to build another PC in the next year or two while moving this one to be my media server, at which point i may downclock and go back to an air cooler. I'd just really like to try and hit the 5ghz mark..maybe I can't, but it will be a fun experience to try.

thanks again


----------



## miklkit

Did I read that right? You are planning on blowing hot air all over your video card, south bridge, north bridge, cpu socket, and vrms before it finally gets blown out of your case?

This will be interesting.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Did I read that right? You are planning on blowing hot air all over your video card, south bridge, north bridge, cpu socket, and vrms before it finally gets blown out of your case?
> 
> This will be interesting.


This is how it's done with the antec 900 case. It was a case made for air cooling and thus has very crappy configuration for water. Others have done this and from everything I've read it's a non issue. I will also have 100+CFM of cool air blowing in from the side. I could also add another 100CFM fan at the top of the case (plan on removing my optical drive since I don't use it anymore).

We shall see but everyone that has done this seems to have been successful. There is still plenty of cool airflow coming into the case. I'm having a hard time getting it to positive pressure with the 200mm fan running at full speed.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys, I never got an answer, would a 7950 Xfire with a 280x?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys, I never got an answer, would a 7950 Xfire with a 280x?


I guess so. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1842970/280x-7950-crossfire.html

Is your 7950 a tahiti? I believe that both would have to be tahiti to work.

Looks like they are and it will work.


----------



## 331149

It's amazing how Fraps has absolutely zero impact on performance now. I can play games and record in 1080p without ever noticing it. With my old quad core, frames would dip to nearly unplayable levels. This is gonna be very handy when I start streaming for real, just waiting on fiber.


----------



## Deadboy90

Well Hello there...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> No it's actually a different issue, this time i turn it on and it runs itself off. Before it would just keep running. I just reinstalled my old m5a97 evo and it came on without a hitch.


; ; !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnStableFPS*
> 
> Corsair H110..I've had the rig builder done, never realized you could put it in your sig! The first CPU temp is the one that I should care about right? The only thing I do is game and use sony vegas pro 12 to edit some gaming videos. I doubt I'll be getting that hot.


cpu0 is core, cpu is socket
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you will have more heat on the socket/vrm. With water cooling you need even more air blowing. With air cooling theres fans blowing air around the vrm so you usually see better socket/vrm temps. With water theres no air so it usually gets hotter.
> 
> For 60 bucks thats a good deal dont get me wrong but you likely wont see 5.0ghz unless you got a good chip. For around the same price you coulda got a air cooler that would last you your lifetime with only fan replacements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And you will probably still see similar results and now run the risk of pump failure, water damage and never being able to clean the water. IMO any clc is just a couple year investment. Not that everyone has problems with them but its just a matter of time.
> 
> Just my opinion i suppose but it really feels like CLC is a waste I have yet to see one really push far enough past even my cooler to make it worth it.


i would argue the h220/320 is a good AIO kit !!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> This is how it's done with the antec 900 case. It was a case made for air cooling and thus has very crappy configuration for water. Others have done this and from everything I've read it's a non issue. I will also have 100+CFM of cool air blowing in from the side. I could also add another 100CFM fan at the top of the case (plan on removing my optical drive since I don't use it anymore).
> 
> We shall see but everyone that has done this seems to have been successful. There is still plenty of cool airflow coming into the case. I'm having a hard time getting it to positive pressure with the 200mm fan running at full speed.


i never understand why ppl think it is hot air... it is warm air but still ok, may not be able to hit max ocs on gpus though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well Hello there...


congrats !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

gamble on a used 295 didn't work out.. had to get this earlier then expected


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> gamble on a used 295 didn't work out.. had to get this earlier then expected


Looks snazzy. Are those voltage locked like the later GB 7970s?


----------



## miklkit

Don't Lian Li cases have the intake at the rear and the exhaust at the front? Either way it is easy to just flip fans around.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Looks snazzy. Are those voltage locked like the later GB 7970s?


at first look with the OC guru II that it came with. yes it appears to be voltage locked.

however.. i thought this was a ghz OC i'm showing 1100.. boost i guess? (up looked da spec, didn't realize it had boost!)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> at first look with the OC guru II that it came with. yes it appears to be voltage locked.
> 
> however.. i thought this was a ghz OC i'm showing 1100.. boost i guess?


Sounds like boost. That is kind of a bummer, GB needs to cut that out.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Sounds like boost. That is kind of a bummer, GB needs to cut that out.


ya, but really isn't Tahiti's clock top out just over 1200 anyway?

i'll test it over the next few days see if i can manage more voltz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Sounds like boost. That is kind of a bummer, GB needs to cut that out.
> 
> 
> 
> ya, but really isn't Tahiti's clock top out just over 1200 anyway?
> 
> i'll test it over the next few days see if i can manage more voltz
Click to expand...

Average was between 1175 and 1250. 7970s topped out at 1300-1350 if you got a good chip under water.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397606

i'm not complaining.

can't fry it if i can't add volts, so in theory it should last me awhile..

3dm thinks its a 7970 with weird drivers lmao..

oh well, it was 50$ cheaper then the windforce 7970 oc.

and the store will let me redeem for the never settle bundle that eventually will come out. (or so the clerk told me)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> gamble on a used 295 didn't work out.. had to get this earlier then expected


Hey that was one of the 7950's I was looking at today. I remembered that gigabytes are voltage locked though and spent another 12 bucks on the MSI.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> I need some help selecting some couplings for my tubing from Alphacool. They are the only PITA company that uses mm to describe their adapters....
> 
> What do I need to look for in mm for this comparable compression fitting??
> 7/16" x 5/8" Compression in XSPC = ????? in Alphacool[/quote
> 
> English please. Are they a Greek gyro company??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey that was one of the 7950's I was looking at today. I remembered that gigabytes are voltage locked though and spent another 12 bucks on the MSI.


i'm honestly not to fussed about it

i plan to tri fire.

so i might trade up to a 290 eventually or just settle with 2 more.

regardless i've got enough graphics power in one stock let alone three.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397606
> 
> i'm not complaining.
> 
> can't fry it if i can't add volts, so in theory it should last me awhile..
> 
> 3dm thinks its a 7970 with weird drivers lmao..
> 
> oh well, it was 50$ cheaper then the windforce 7970 oc.
> 
> and the store will let me redeem for the never settle bundle that eventually will come out. (or so the clerk told me)


Don't know if I trust those numbers, 10,400 seems low for that card doesn't it?


----------



## os2wiz

Mega on my previously described boot menu problem it was easily solved. On the boot menu page under 8.1 there is a details hot link that allows you to choose your default boot drive. I chose the windows 7 option and since then it boots to the boot menu on my windows 7 drive with no reset. Thought I would let you all know in case there were ignorant people like myself who had no idea.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't know if I trust those numbers, 10,400 seems low for that card doesn't it?


when comparing it to others overclocked and waterblocked 7970 it might seem low

in all honesty i've got no clue what it should be scoring.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when comparing it to others overclocked and waterblocked 7970 it might seem low
> 
> in all honesty i've got no clue what it should be scoring.


I may be confused, I thought it was supposed to be better but maybe not. I got 9,300+ with my 7870. Are they in the same price range as a average 7970?

I am really just searching for info because I was trying to decide whether to go with 2 x 7870 a 7970 or the 280x.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I may be confused, I thought it was supposed to be better but maybe not. I got 9,300+ with my 7870. Are they in the same price range as a average 7970?


cheaper. sorta.. i payed 309$ + tax (most 7970s here are 350-420 + tax range)

3dm claims the average score for a 7970 is 10,170


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I can pick up the 7950 for about $200 bucks so I think it's a steal. Actually, come to think of it wouldnt the 280x crossfire with a 7950? Anyway I'm going to try and get them to test it in front of me before I leave though, I'm sick of driving all the way out to Microcenter.


The 280 X crossfires with a 7970.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cheaper. sorta.. i payed 309$ + tax (most 7970s here are 350-420 + tax range)
> 
> 3dm claims the average score for a 7970 is 10,170


I guess it is a good score if it beats a 7970 average w/o overclocks. I hear they are great for Xfire or trifire.


----------



## Mega Man

for one? no that is right, oced can break into 1100-1300 territory


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't know if I trust those numbers, 10,400 seems low for that card doesn't it?


That's pretty close to what i get with my voltage locked gigabyte. The windforce 3 cooler works very well and is quiet too. example http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7389292


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

much much quiter then the gtx 295 i was trying to resurrect. 80bux couldnt pass it up, should have passed it up.


----------



## Devildog83

Guess I was confused.







So then this might be an average score for a 7870? So what do you guys think? 280x, 7970 or another 7870 - Hawk or Devil if I can find one.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Guess I was confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then this might be an average score for a 7870? So what do you guys think? 280x, 7970 or another 7870 - Hawk or Devil if I can find one.


or you could xfire with a r9 270x, make it your main card and take advantage of mantle.

two 270x in crossfire is about the same performance as one 290x


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Guess I was confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then this might be an average score for a 7870? So what do you guys think? 280x, 7970 or another 7870 - Hawk or Devil if I can find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you could xfire with a r9 270x, make it your main card and take advantage of mantle.
> 
> two 270x in crossfire is about the same performance as one 290x
Click to expand...

... Ok, first off, if you are going to use a Graphics API, all cards must be compatible with said API to use it.

To add to that, there is no card in the world that can crossfire with a card that does not support the same API.

And lastly, Mantle is for all of GCN. That includes all 7k cards.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... Ok, first off, if you are going to use a Graphics API, all cards must be compatible with said API to use it.
> 
> To add to that, there is no card in the world that can crossfire with a card that does not support the same API.
> 
> And lastly, Mantle is for all of GCN. That includes all 7k cards.


7950, 7970, 270 and 280 are Tahiti and the 7870 is not right? To put it in laymans terms. Still trying to figure out which is better. By the way the reason I use the Beta driver that is not approved for 3Dmark11 is I get 300 points better with it as apposed to the 13.9 driver.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... Ok, first off, if you are going to use a Graphics API, all cards must be compatible with said API to use it.
> 
> To add to that, there is no card in the world that can crossfire with a card that does not support the same API.
> 
> And lastly, Mantle is for all of GCN. That includes all 7k cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 7950, 7970, 270 and 280 are Tahiti and the 7870 is not right? To put it in laymans terms. Still trying to figure out which is better. By the way the reason I use the Beta driver that is not approved for 3Dmark11 is I get 300 points better with it as apposed to the 13.9 driver.
Click to expand...

Best to worst, Top to bottom. All cards are Mantle compatible. Cards in the same class can crossfire.

Hawaii: (Has True Audio)
290x
290

Tahiti:
7970 = 280x
7950 = 280
7870 Tahiti LE

Pitcairn:
7870 = 270X
7850 = 270

Bonaire: (Has True Audio, 260x only)
7790 = 260x

Cape Verde:
7770
7750


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Best to worst, Top to bottom. All cards are Mantle compatible. Cards in the same class can crossfire.
> 
> Hawaii: (Has True Audio)
> 290x
> 290
> 
> Tahiti:
> 7970 = 280x
> 7950 = 280
> 7870 Tahiti LE
> 
> Pitcairn:
> 7870 = 270X
> 7850 = 270
> 
> Bonaire: (Has True Audio, 260x only)
> 7790 = 260x
> 
> Cape Verde:
> 7770
> 7750


Thank you for that..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Best to worst, Top to bottom. All cards are Mantle compatible. Cards in the same class can crossfire.
> 
> Hawaii: (Has True Audio)
> 290x
> 290
> 
> Tahiti:
> 7970 = 280x
> 7950 = 280
> 7870 Tahiti LE
> 
> Pitcairn:
> 7870 = 270X
> 7850 = 270
> 
> Bonaire: (Has True Audio, 260x only)
> 7790 = 260x
> 
> Cape Verde:
> 7770
> 7750


Thanks that clears it up alot except am I better off with a 7970, 280x or 2x 7870's?


----------



## Devildog83

Double post.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Best to worst, Top to bottom. All cards are Mantle compatible. Cards in the same class can crossfire.
> 
> Hawaii: (Has True Audio)
> 290x
> 290
> 
> Tahiti:
> 7970 = 280x
> 7950 = 280
> 7870 Tahiti LE
> 
> Pitcairn:
> 7870 = 270X
> 7850 = 270
> 
> Bonaire: (Has True Audio, 260x only)
> 7790 = 260x
> 
> Cape Verde:
> 7770
> 7750
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that clears it up alot except am I better off with a 7970, 280x or 2x 7870's?
Click to expand...

If VRAM isn't a problem, and you don't mind being reliant on Crossfire profiles, then 2x 7870.

If you would prefer a single card solution, or plan to play at a higher res that will use more VRAM, then get a 7970/280x.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I have been putting this new 7950 through its paces and I must say im impressed. Heres my xfire 6850 vs. 7950 Firestrike scores.











I really wasn't expecting too much more raw performance but there it is.


----------



## Devildog83

I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I have been putting this new 7950 through its paces and I must say im impressed. Heres my xfire 6850 vs. 7950 Firestrike scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wasn't expecting too much more raw performance but there it is.


Very nice considering we spent the about the same amount of money on our cards and I get this.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Very nice considering we spent the about the same amount of money on our cards and I get this.


We tried to tell you.








You can get good quality 7950's for about $200. And TBH that score is essentially stock, I have yet to try and seriously OC this baby. Interestingly, this card won't get over 70c even in Kombustor. The cooling is excellent. My old Xfire setup was hitting 90+ before I stopped it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.


Also, don't buy the 7970 Matrix, it's not a very good GPU. I'd take a reference 7970 over the Matrix any day of the week.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Pushing pretty good gpu usage out of my tri-fire in BF4 mmmmmmm dat 8350









That was a short push since it fuggin crashed lol, but I'm averaging 160fps on Ultra @ 1080p

Also an avg of 65+ % on all 8 cores!!!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Pushing pretty good gpu usage out of my tri-fire in BF4 mmmmmmm dat 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a short push since it fuggin crashed lol, but I'm averaging 160fps on Ultra @ 1080p
> 
> Also an avg of 65+ % on all 8 cores!!!


I am pushing 35-89 FPS with my 580...I need a New CPU...then maybe 60+ AVG.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

The little I played staring at my fps and running around getting shoot at by choppers it never went under 120fps. I'll do a datalog next time for my min max avg.

What CPU you on?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.


i have heard bad things of the matrix cards on the 79xx series club. Asus seems to be having some issues getting there cards together in the 79xx series for some reason. You got a pretty good card there I think youd get more out of going crossfire. But you may need that better psu though so its always give and take







. If you decide to get a new card though let me know I may want to buy your devil







. I wanna pair a hawk with a devil







. Course then I will need more power. I got a PSU sitting around though I am lazy ill hook one up outside the case so i can still run sli lol.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard bad things of the matrix cards on the 79xx series club. Asus seems to be having some issues getting there cards together in the 79xx series for some reason. You got a pretty good card there I think youd get more out of going crossfire. But you may need that better psu though so its always give and take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you decide to get a new card though let me know I may want to buy your devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wanna pair a hawk with a devil
Click to expand...

Yes don't get a Matrix 7970 imho. I was using it before switching to the 290X and I can tell you it was crap for the price I paid for it. Couldn't OC the memory at all as it would artifact immediately upon any increments. Core only managed to OC to 1200Mhz Unstable and found the sweet spot at 1150MHz. And yet I've heard people hitting 1300Mhz Core and 7000Mhz Mem easy.

Thankfully, its behind me now and I'm rocking the 290X


----------



## dmfree88

thats pretty much what every matrix owner says. Weird considering it should be such a good card "on paper" as they say. Seems MSI / HIS (aka powercolor)seem to be top gpu brands atm. Sapphire seems to be decent bang for buck but is more of a hit and miss brand. 50 percent get good results 50 percent ok or bad.

All seems so weird since for the most part they are just adding heatsinks to cards. But seems to come out that way in the end with the slight differences. Just my opinion but have observed quite a few posts about different brands.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> thats pretty much what every matrix owner says. Weird considering it should be such a good card "on paper" as they say. Seems MSI / HIS (aka powercolor)seem to be top gpu brands atm. Sapphire seems to be decent bang for buck but is more of a hit and miss brand. 50 percent get good results 50 percent ok or bad.
> 
> All seems so weird since for the most part they are just adding heatsinks to cards. But seems to come out that way in the end with the slight differences. Just my opinion but have observed quite a few posts about different brands.


Yeap, exactly. That was the reason I bought the card, cos I thought it would do wonders and make pigs fly. But sadly, it failed to live up to its hype. Nevertheless, it was better than my 6950s in Xfire cos I was having driver issues where BF3 ran higher FPS with one card than with both in.

Btw, HIS is not PowerColor. HIS is on its own, while PowerColor is under TUL Corporation.


----------



## Red1776

I guess TSM was right....this sucks





I guess I will have to start OC'ing them GPU's to climb further up the H.O.F.









Had an electrician friend of mine in to put in a dedicated circuit today, 2.2kW is pushing it a bit.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard bad things of the matrix cards on the 79xx series club. Asus seems to be having some issues getting there cards together in the 79xx series for some reason. You got a pretty good card there I think youd get more out of going crossfire. But you may need that better psu though so its always give and take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you decide to get a new card though let me know I may want to buy your devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wanna pair a hawk with a devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Course then I will need more power. I got a PSU sitting around though I am lazy ill hook one up outside the case so i can still run sli lol.
Click to expand...

CrossFire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I guess TSM was right....this sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to start OC'ing them GPU's to climb further up the H.O.F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an electrician friend of mine in to put in a dedicated circuit today, 2.2kW is pushing it a bit.


Unfortunately, I would not put 290X Quadfire in your system.









Regardless of anything else, PCI-e 2.0 x8/x8/x8/x8 is really going to be pushing it with the new Crossfire since you run Eyefinity like I do, and higher res/more FPS just makes it that much more painful.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard bad things of the matrix cards on the 79xx series club. Asus seems to be having some issues getting there cards together in the 79xx series for some reason. You got a pretty good card there I think youd get more out of going crossfire. But you may need that better psu though so its always give and take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you decide to get a new card though let me know I may want to buy your devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wanna pair a hawk with a devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Course then I will need more power. I got a PSU sitting around though I am lazy ill hook one up outside the case so i can still run sli lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CrossFire.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I guess TSM was right....this sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to start OC'ing them GPU's to climb further up the H.O.F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an electrician friend of mine in to put in a dedicated circuit today, 2.2kW is pushing it a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, I would not put 290X Quadfire in your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of anything else, PCI-e 2.0 x8/x8/x8/x8 is really going to be pushing it with the new Crossfire since you run Eyefinity like I do, and higher res/more FPS just makes it that much more painful.
Click to expand...

well the Holodeck Xi is getting a new gen MB and 4x 290x , but my math shows that PCIE 2.0 will handle the 290 BW. I can push 10.3M pixels just fine right now.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well the Holodeck Xi is getting a new gen MB and 4x 290x , but my math shows that PCIE 2.0 will handle the 290 BW. I can push 10.3M pixels just fine right now.


I think the concern is the lack of bridges that now the CF is gonna take up bandwidth in the PCI-E lanes.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well the Holodeck Xi is getting a new gen MB and 4x 290x , but my math shows that PCIE 2.0 will handle the 290 BW. I can push 10.3M pixels just fine right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concern is the lack of bridges that now the CF is gonna take up bandwidth in the PCI-E lanes.
Click to expand...

But the brigdes are just load balancing, a function that still needs to be performed for sync purposes.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> But the brigdes are just load balancing, a function that still needs to be performed for sync purposes.


Hell I don't know for real. You know way more than me. The bridge PCI-E bandwidth discussion is what I used as information. Whether it is correct or not I can not say.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard bad things of the matrix cards on the 79xx series club. Asus seems to be having some issues getting there cards together in the 79xx series for some reason. You got a pretty good card there I think youd get more out of going crossfire. But you may need that better psu though so its always give and take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you decide to get a new card though let me know I may want to buy your devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wanna pair a hawk with a devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Course then I will need more power. I got a PSU sitting around though I am lazy ill hook one up outside the case so i can still run sli lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CrossFire.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I guess TSM was right....this sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to start OC'ing them GPU's to climb further up the H.O.F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an electrician friend of mine in to put in a dedicated circuit today, 2.2kW is pushing it a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, I would not put 290X Quadfire in your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of anything else, PCI-e 2.0 x8/x8/x8/x8 is really going to be pushing it with the new Crossfire since you run Eyefinity like I do, and higher res/more FPS just makes it that much more painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the Holodeck Xi is getting a new gen MB and 4x 290x , but my math shows that PCIE 2.0 will handle the 290 BW. I can push 10.3M pixels just fine right now.
Click to expand...

PCI-e 2.0 x4 already hurts. Tri-1080 60fps will burn about 2.0 x2 worth of bandwidth in Quadfire on the primary GPU. if you benchmark at 120fps due to shear GPU power, you're burning 2.0 x4 worth, and so on. At that point you've filled the bus and you're screwed.

Tri-fire with the primary GPU having 2.0 x16 will be fine, it's the primary GPU on x8 that'll burn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well the Holodeck Xi is getting a new gen MB and 4x 290x , but my math shows that PCIE 2.0 will handle the 290 BW. I can push 10.3M pixels just fine right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the concern is the lack of bridges that now the CF is gonna take up bandwidth in the PCI-E lanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the brigdes are just load balancing, a function that still needs to be performed for sync purposes.
Click to expand...

Last I checked the bridges were used to carry completed frame data, to the tune of 1600p @ 60fps worth (just under 1GB/s). Hence the frame pacing issues higher than that. (and hence some of the interesting things I've discovered and will share when I'm not on a laptop)

Either way, the 290 cards have no bridge.

Sometimes I wish I had you guys on Steam or something, I've done a tooooon of math on figuring out AMD's stuff (GPUs, limitations, designs, etc) and when you really think about it, it makes sense. Everything AMD's been doing recently is quite the puzzle, and it's a beauty when you put the parts together, it's just too much to talk about in forum format. But I think it'll all come together soon, they just need lots of dev support.










... I've been reading too much of Anand's stuff.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Best to worst, Top to bottom. All cards are Mantle compatible. Cards in the same class can crossfire.
> 
> Hawaii: (Has True Audio)
> 290x
> 290
> 
> Tahiti:
> 7970 = 280x
> 7950 = 280
> 7870 Tahiti LE
> 
> Pitcairn:
> 7870 = 270X
> 7850 = 270
> 
> Bonaire: (Has True Audio, 260x only)
> 7790 = 260x
> 
> Cape Verde:
> 7770
> 7750


what does true audio really mean?

it has dts-hd and etc or not?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> what does true audio really mean?
> 
> it has dts-hd and etc or not?


Its their push for more realism in game audio, which involves including a sound processing chip on the gpu, but it doesnt replace a sound card. Think of it as a new EAX or a 3dVision for your ears. Theres really not a whole lot of information out there besides a few audio examples on youtube

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/09/26/amd-announces-trueaudio-dsp-for-new-graphic/1


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Best to worst, Top to bottom. All cards are Mantle compatible. Cards in the same class can crossfire.
> 
> Hawaii: (Has True Audio)
> 290x
> 290
> 
> Tahiti:
> 7970 = 280x
> 7950 = 280
> 7870 Tahiti LE
> 
> Pitcairn:
> 7870 = 270X
> 7850 = 270
> 
> Bonaire: (Has True Audio, 260x only)
> 7790 = 260x
> 
> Cape Verde:
> 7770
> 7750
> 
> 
> 
> what does true audio really mean?
> 
> it has dts-hd and etc or not?
Click to expand...

True Audio has nothing to do with the final sound output. It is not a sound card.

What is does do is allow game designers to have guaranteed processing power for sound, instead of them having to do it on the CPU eating up valuable processing time that could be used for better physics instead.

True 3D positioning (that is later scaled down to whatever you listen to by the soundcard, be it Stereo or 7.1) for more realistic directional sound regardless of your sound setup. The ability to program sound "modifications" like graphics shaders for effects, etc. Like muffled sound based on the thickness of a wall between you and it.

It's a thing for game developers to make more realistic things for you to enjoy. If you have it, click the checkbox. If you don't... no harm no foul, you'll just use normal sound like everyone else.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a thing for game developers to make more realistic things for you to enjoy. If you have it, click the checkbox. If you don't... no harm no foul, you'll just use normal sound like everyone else. a peasant


Sorry, i had to


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> True Audio has nothing to do with the final sound output. It is not a sound card.
> 
> What is does do is allow game designers to have guaranteed processing power for sound, instead of them having to do it on the CPU eating up valuable processing time that could be used for better physics instead.
> 
> True 3D positioning (that is later scaled down to whatever you listen to by the soundcard, be it Stereo or 7.1) for more realistic directional sound regardless of your sound setup. The ability to program sound "modifications" like graphics shaders for effects, etc. Like muffled sound based on the thickness of a wall between you and it.
> 
> It's a thing for game developers to make more realistic things for you to enjoy. If you have it, click the checkbox. If you don't... no harm no foul, you'll just use normal sound like everyone else.


oo that is some awesome stuff then


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a thing for game developers to make more realistic things for you to enjoy. If you have it, click the checkbox. If you don't... no harm no foul, you'll just use normal sound like everyone else. a peasant
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i had to
Click to expand...

Eh but if we go that route we'd have to call anyone without a PhysX card a peasent too... Both are hardware-specific developer reliant features. I'm not generally into calling people without PhysX cards peasants.

Besides, Sound is typically out in it's own thread and we have 8-core CPUs. We have a lot less reason to care than others do, if the game dev puts in a really nice sound engine of their own.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had you guys on Steam or something, I've done a tooooon of math on figuring out AMD's stuff (GPUs, limitations, designs, etc) and when you really think about it, it makes sense. Everything AMD's been doing recently is quite the puzzle, and it's a beauty when you put the parts together, it's just too much to talk about in forum format. But I think it'll all come together soon, they just need lots of dev support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I've been reading too much of Anand's stuff.


You all can add me on Steam and Origin!








Steam: Deadboy90 Origin: Deadboy90D

And yes I too have recently been marveling at AMD's master plan coming together recently. If HSA and HUMA take off AMD will be hailed as the people who changed computing forever. And if it flops they may even fold as a company, they seem to have dumped a ton of cash in this.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh but if we go that route we'd have to call anyone without a PhysX card a peasent too... Both are hardware-specific developer reliant features. I'm not generally into calling people without PhysX cards peasants.
> 
> Besides, Sound is typically out in it's own thread and we have 8-core CPUs. We have a lot less reason to care than others do, if the game dev puts in a really nice sound engine of their own.


How about this, Physx can be emulated in a sense with other methods (openCL, tressfx, havok), and while close, they aren't completely to it's level. Whats keeping people from doing the same with regards to TrueAudio?

Physx isn't necessarily hardware specific, AMD just doesn't want to give in and pay Nvidia to get a compatible driver signed. TrueAudio has the onboard chip, what can it do that the cpu cant?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> How about this, Physx can be emulated in a sense with other methods (openCL, tressfx, havok), and while close, they aren't completely to it's level. Whats keeping people from doing the same with regards to TrueAudio?
> 
> Physx isn't necessarily hardware specific, AMD just doesn't want to give in and pay Nvidia to get a compatible driver signed. TrueAudio has the onboard chip, what can it do that the cpu cant?


Free up CPU resources.


----------



## Devildog83

Dimfree - If I do sell the Devil I will contact you 1st.

I have heard so much about a single GPU being better than Xfire or SLI but it seems to be the dual Devil's or Devil/Hawk Xfire would perform better than a Matrix. Wish I had a bit more Cash. New Egg has the Devil13 7990 for $800 - Open box.

I have been sent a Corsair Vengeance 1400 gaming headset to review, I have only used cheapo headphones for gaming before and WOW!!!!

I felt like I was immersed in the game. It is a completely different and awesome experience. These things are cool. Micro fiber cloth and memoryfoam for the headphones which swivel, light weight but sturdy, the microphone sends a very clear audible signal they are comfortable and OMG the gameplay sound is incredible. It also has a 9 Ft + sleeved cable. Also the FX III extreme sound from the CHVFZ works great with them.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Dimfree - If I do sell the Devil I will contact you 1st.
> 
> I have heard so much about a single GPU being better than Xfire or SLI but it seems to be the dual Devil's or Devil/Hawk Xfire would perform better than a Matrix. Wish I had a bit more Cash. New Egg has the Devil13 7990 for $800 - Open box.
> 
> I have been sent a Corsair Vengeance 1400 gaming headset to review, I have only used cheapo headphones for gaming before and WOW!!!!
> 
> I felt like I was immersed in the game. It is a completely different and awesome experience. These things are cool. Micro fiber cloth and memoryfoam for the headphones which swivel, light weight but sturdy, the microphone sends a very clear audible signal they are comfortable and OMG the gameplay sound is incredible. It also has a 9 Ft + sleeved cable. Also the FX III extreme sound from the CHVFZ works great with them.


same headset I use, I also used creative alphas before which were the same price. but the corsair's win by miles! the 3D effects on the corsairs and quality is superb!

p.s im not back!


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> How about this, Physx can be emulated in a sense with other methods (openCL, tressfx, havok), and while close, they aren't completely to it's level. Whats keeping people from doing the same with regards to TrueAudio?
> 
> Physx isn't necessarily hardware specific, AMD just doesn't want to give in and pay Nvidia to get a compatible driver signed. TrueAudio has the onboard chip, what can it do that the cpu cant?


Stopped caring about physx post C++AMP.
Theorectically true audio could only work like physx/opencl cpu relief if you were using hdmi audio or the gpus came with separate outputs.
HSA is gonna rock the opencl, shared system memory ftw.

More a question of how powerful the apu's will be on the cpu side.
If they aren't powerful enough or don't offer dual apu solutions, I see Intel cpu+amd gpu rocking the performance and price point for awhile.

Don't quote me on this, half of it is speculation.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Dimfree - If I do sell the Devil I will contact you 1st.
> 
> I have heard so much about a single GPU being better than Xfire or SLI but it seems to be the dual Devil's or Devil/Hawk Xfire would perform better than a Matrix. Wish I had a bit more Cash. New Egg has the *Devil13 7990 for $800 - Open box.*
> 
> I have been sent a Corsair Vengeance 1400 gaming headset to review, I have only used cheapo headphones for gaming before and WOW!!!!
> 
> I felt like I was immersed in the game. It is a completely different and awesome experience. These things are cool. Micro fiber cloth and memoryfoam for the headphones which swivel, light weight but sturdy, the microphone sends a very clear audible signal they are comfortable and OMG the gameplay sound is incredible. It also has a 9 Ft + sleeved cable. Also the FX III extreme sound from the CHVFZ works great with them.


Please tell me why you would want a used Triple-8 3-slot crap card over the far more efficient double-8 2-slot reference 7990s that sell retail for less...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> How about this, Physx can be emulated in a sense with other methods (openCL, tressfx, havok), and while close, they aren't completely to it's level. Whats keeping people from doing the same with regards to TrueAudio?
> 
> Physx isn't necessarily hardware specific, AMD just doesn't want to give in and pay Nvidia to get a compatible driver signed. TrueAudio has the onboard chip, what can it do that the cpu cant?
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped caring about physx post C++AMP.
> *Theorectically true audio could only work like physx/opencl cpu relief if you were using hdmi audio or the gpus came with separate outputs.*
> HSA is gonna rock the opencl, shared system memory ftw.
> 
> More a question of how powerful the apu's will be on the cpu side.
> If they aren't powerful enough or don't offer dual apu solutions, I see Intel cpu+amd gpu rocking the performance and price point for awhile.
> 
> Don't quote me on this, half of it is speculation.
Click to expand...

... No. Not even close.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Sp1 makes a difference









this is before Sp1
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7397606

this is with SP1
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7401715


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Please tell me why you would want a used Triple-8 3-slot crap card over the far more efficient double-8 2-slot reference 7990s that sell retail for less...
> ... No. Not even close.


1st of all if I could get a Devil13 I don't have an issue with a 3 slot card at all, I don't do water and I would never do X-Fire so I have plenty of room. As far as efficiency goes I couldn't care less. I have to disagree that it's a crap card, outside of a couple of people complaining about a bit of coil whine I have heard nothing but good things about the Devil13. The 7990's I have seen are not much cheaper than $800.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 1st of all if I could get a Devil13 I don't have an issue with a 3 slot card at all, I don't do water and I would never do X-Fire so I have plenty of room. As far as efficiency goes I couldn't care less. I have to disagree that it's a crap card, outside of a couple of people complaining about a bit of coil whine I have heard nothing but good things about the Devil13. The 7990's I have seen are not much cheaper than $800.


Didn't AMD drop the prices of 7990's to about 600?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

They did for a brief moment, but now they're back up


----------



## Devildog83

If I had $700 or $800 to spend on a graphics card, which I don't, I could get 2 x R9 280x Matrix or 7970 Matrix and they would fit in my case quite nicely thank you. But for now it will be either 1 of the 2 or another 7870.


----------



## cssorkinman

interesting comparison http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm06/16951917/3dm06/17296609


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> interesting comparison http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm06/16951917/3dm06/17296609


HMMMMM, you should update to the 13.11 Beta and see what it does for that score. With the 13.11 beta1 I went from 9000 graphics on 3Dmark11 to 9300. The old one was 13.9 non beta.


----------



## imaprotato

hi, im new here, im just wondering if anyone could get a higher clock than 4.5ghz? my chip seems to fail me, i have no problem at cooling since i use kraken x60.

here are my specs:
fx-8350
gigabyte GA 990FXA-ud5
16gb domi plats 1866

already upped my nb cpu to 2600mhz. still im getting errors when i pump my cpu to 4.6ghz. am i doing something wrong or i just have a mediocre chip? btw, cpu vcore is at 1.45v thanks!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Please tell me why you would want a used Triple-8 3-slot crap card over the far more efficient double-8 2-slot reference 7990s that sell retail for less...
> ... No. Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st of all if I could get a Devil13 I don't have an issue with a 3 slot card at all, I don't do water and I would never do X-Fire so I have plenty of room. As far as efficiency goes I couldn't care less. I have to disagree that it's a crap card, outside of a couple of people complaining about a bit of coil whine I have heard nothing but good things about the Devil13. The 7990's I have seen are not much cheaper than $800.
Click to expand...

You know why it's triple slot? It's trying to cool the extra 150w it burns for no extra performance and no extra overclocking headroom. In fact it's also clocked worse (both Core and Mem) than the reference one, and doesn't come with the free 8 games.

The display outs are also iffy since they opted for the traditional 7970 design rather than one that would allow for proper eyefinity.

It was nice when AMD didn't have a proper 7990. Now it's a crap card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 1st of all if I could get a Devil13 I don't have an issue with a 3 slot card at all, I don't do water and I would never do X-Fire so I have plenty of room. As far as efficiency goes I couldn't care less. I have to disagree that it's a crap card, outside of a couple of people complaining about a bit of coil whine I have heard nothing but good things about the Devil13. The 7990's I have seen are not much cheaper than $800.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't AMD drop the prices of 7990's to about 600?
Click to expand...

For a little while. The cheapest now, at least on newegg, is $740.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Sorry, i had to


What are you a classist? somebody who thinks those who do physical labor shouldn't command respect. That is extrememely snobbish not funny at all.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaprotato*
> 
> hi, im new here, im just wondering if anyone could get a higher clock than 4.5ghz? my chip seems to fail me, i have no problem at cooling since i use kraken x60.
> 
> here are my specs:
> fx-8350
> gigabyte GA 990FXA-ud5
> 16gb domi plats 1866
> 
> already upped my nb cpu to 2600mhz. still im getting errors when i pump my cpu to 4.6ghz. am i doing something wrong or i just have a mediocre chip? btw, cpu vcore is at 1.45v thanks!


Your probably just hitting a voltage wall. Go up higher see what happens. Check my guide in sig might help a bit. Let us know what happpens try to help u more in a bit


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You know why it's triple slot? It's trying to cool the extra 150w it burns for no extra performance and no extra overclocking headroom. In fact it's also clocked worse (both Core and Mem) than the reference one, and doesn't come with the free 8 games.
> 
> The display outs are also iffy since they opted for the traditional 7970 design rather than one that would allow for proper eyefinity.
> 
> It was nice when AMD didn't have a proper 7990. Now it's a crap card.
> For a little while. The cheapest now, at least on newegg, is $740.


I have seen it over-clocked very well but you know what?, this whole I am right and you are an idiot type of conversation is getting so old. Frankly you are right and I bow to your superior intelligence. Happy now?

I think we need to go back to CPU discussions here.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What are you a classist? somebody who thinks those who do physical labor shouldn't command respect. That is extrememely snobbish not funny at all.


He's joking chill bro.


----------



## Deadboy90

Oh god not again...
Ok after a nice round of BF3 I was browsing the Internet and my computer froze. I did a hard reset and now it won't boot. I thought it was the new 7950 so I swapped it with one of my old 6850's and it had the same problem. What happens is that it boots past the bios screen without issue then when it goes to display windows it's an all black screen with no sound, cursor, or anything. I'm trying a fresh install and prayer. I'm getting sick of having to pop open my case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am thinking of selling the Devil now and getting a 7970 Matrix which will end up costing about $200 more. I do plan to get a high res monitor some day or maybe 2 or 3. If I could find another Devil somewhere I might do that too. AaaaGhhh, I can't decide. I will think on it for a while. Either way I need a bit more power so a PSU may be in the cards before I get another card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Also, don't buy the 7970 Matrix, it's not a very good GPU. I'd take a reference 7970 over the Matrix any day of the week.


just about to say that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I guess TSM was right....this sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to start OC'ing them GPU's to climb further up the H.O.F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an electrician friend of mine in to put in a dedicated circuit today, 2.2kW is pushing it a bit.


you really did post that in the 79xx thread ! but yea i stopped trying to talk cpus in that thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> PCI-e 2.0 x4 already hurts. Tri-1080 60fps will burn about 2.0 x2 worth of bandwidth in Quadfire on the primary GPU. if you benchmark at 120fps due to shear GPU power, you're burning 2.0 x4 worth, and so on. At that point you've filled the bus and you're screwed.
> 
> Tri-fire with the primary GPU having 2.0 x16 will be fine, it's the primary GPU on x8 that'll burn.
> Last I checked the bridges were used to carry completed frame data, to the tune of 1600p @ 60fps worth (just under 1GB/s). Hence the frame pacing issues higher than that. (and hence some of the interesting things I've discovered and will share when I'm not on a laptop)
> 
> Either way, the 290 cards have no bridge.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had you guys on Steam or something, I've done a tooooon of math on figuring out AMD's stuff (GPUs, limitations, designs, etc) and when you really think about it, it makes sense. Everything AMD's been doing recently is quite the puzzle, and it's a beauty when you put the parts together, it's just too much to talk about in forum format. But I think it'll all come together soon, they just need lots of dev support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I've been reading too much of Anand's stuff.


i agree i ahave been saying amd is the way of the future....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Didn't AMD drop the prices of 7990's to about 600?


they fluctuate rapidly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh god not again...
> Ok after a nice round of BF3 I was browsing the Internet and my computer froze. I did a hard reset and now it won't boot. I thought it was the new 7950 so I swapped it with one of my old 6850's and it had the same problem. What happens is that it boots past the bios screen without issue then when it goes to display windows it's an all black screen with no sound, cursor, or anything. I'm trying a fresh install and prayer. I'm getting sick of having to pop open my case.


have you dont a complete reinstall yes?


----------



## dmfree88

yeah theres a bunch of intel fanboys whining in the new 280/290 club about "your cpu is holding you back" to a couple of 8350 owners. Maybe in benchmark scores (which yes this is overclock.net but generally we only compare vs same cpu in benchmarks anyways or only do gpu score vs gpu which is generally in the same ballpark) but i have yet to see a game take the 8350 down or a gpu able to be bottle-necked by an 8350. Not worth arguing anymore









On a side note, I think I am going to take apart my case and re-run the wires (i did a fairly sloppy job). Then put the ULNA adapters on my cpu fans see if I can still push 4.5ghz daily with even more silence (I wish I had a sound meter this rig is SILENT)

post thought:
The splitter that noctua sent me has 3 wires on one side and only 2 on the other (3pin to 2x3-pin connectors). Probably a stupid question but is the 3rd apparently yellow wire for the rpm sensor? Is that why theres only one side that has it? to not confuse the cpu port? Another question if anyone knows, i got 2 ulna adapters. One is blue the other is black, both look exactly the same, is one actually a LNA adapter? Theres no markings to tell me either way.

Also Is this even important: Should i use splitter, then 2 seperate ulna adapters to the fans or should i use 1 ulna adapter then spliter to both fans? Does it matter?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah theres a bunch of intel fanboys whining in the new 280/290 club about "your cpu is holding you back" to a couple of 8350 owners. Maybe in benchmark scores (which yes this is overclock.net but generally we only compare vs same cpu in benchmarks anyways or only do gpu score vs gpu which is generally in the same ballpark) but i have yet to see a game take the 8350 down or a gpu able to be bottle-necked by an 8350. Not worth arguing anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I think I am going to take apart my case and re-run the wires (i did a fairly sloppy job). Then put the ULNA adapters on my cpu fans see if I can still push 4.5ghz daily with even more silence (I wish I had a sound meter this rig is SILENT)
> 
> post thought:
> The splitter that noctua sent me has 3 wires on one side and only 2 on the other (3pin to 2x3-pin connectors). Probably a stupid question but is the 3rd apparently yellow wire for the rpm sensor? Is that why theres only one side that has it? to not confuse the cpu port? Another question if anyone knows, i got 2 ulna adapters. One is blue the other is black, both look exactly the same, is one actually a LNA adapter? Theres no markings to tell me either way.
> 
> Also Is this even important: Should i use splitter, then 2 seperate ulna adapters to the fans or should i use 1 ulna adapter then spliter to both fans? Does it matter?


yes that is why mobo couldnt read 2 different fans from one header

there areseveral different ways to do it, your choice all it does is either 7v or 5v nothing spectacular, they sell adapters for just 1 fan to do the same thing, check any pc store for either 7/5 v adapters


----------



## Jimmikatt

Please remember to UPDATE YOUR BIOS to the latest version provided by the motherboard manufacturer before installing your new Vishera CPU!

well since this is a new build, how will i update my bios without a cpu.?
this is my 1st build, and i would like to know the exact process of the software install.?
install OS, MOBO CD, then update MOBO drivers and bios.?
will i need to flash my bios, or will the mobo software updated it for me.?
Asus M5A99fx pro r2.0


----------



## dmfree88

wow some decent results with the ulna adapter. Also cleared up some airflow room and removed some wires from sight. Not a large difference really but I am still able to run ibt avx at my same daily 4.63ghz clock and it tops out at 64 on the 5th run before i stopped it. I already know its stable since i tested it before without the adapters. So I will run it for a few days gaming but I dont think I even need to downclock it. And now its even quieter. hwinfo64 doesnt like the adapter though. Now reading anywhere from 2586rpm to 168,750rpm. I would have to say the sensor doesn't like the adapter. But its working well, staying quiet and still overclocked very decent for air








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmikatt*
> 
> Please remember to UPDATE YOUR BIOS to the latest version provided by the motherboard manufacturer before installing your new Vishera CPU!
> 
> well since this is a new build, how will i update my bios without a cpu.?
> this is my 1st build, and i would like to know the exact process of the software install.?
> install OS, MOBO CD, then update MOBO drivers and bios.?
> will i need to flash my bios, or will the mobo software updated it for me.?
> Asus M5A99fx pro r2.0


Sometimes if your lucky you can still use the cpu long enough to update the bios. It just wont work right if you dont. other times it wont post at all. Its kinda give and take. Worst come to worse may have to go down to a pc shop and have em toss in an athlon processor long enough to update the bios. I think if you have access to a pc now you should be able to just put it on a usb flash drive and boot to bios and update from within bios or from just booting from pen drive. Depends on the mobo and whether it can handle atleast a bootup with the cpu installed.


----------



## Jimmikatt

Yes i have done a test boot and everything seems to be working fine..
as i need a gpu to monitor what's going on.. haven't installed one yet..
and also i am waiting for my OS to arrive before i can install that.
so your saying i should download the latest bios for my mobo and put it on a flash to have it ready.?


----------



## dmfree88

thats usually what you have to do anyways even if you can boot into windows. better to update bios prior to windows install if you can. If not no biggie if it lets you boot to windows you can install from there. But im pretty sure most the time you have to install to flash drive in order to flash bios anyways.. I usually try to reinstall windows after overclocking anyways (work out the kinks and BSODS first







)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmikatt*
> 
> Please remember to UPDATE YOUR BIOS to the latest version provided by the motherboard manufacturer before installing your new Vishera CPU!
> 
> well since this is a new build, how will i update my bios without a cpu.?
> this is my 1st build, and i would like to know the exact process of the software install.?
> install OS, MOBO CD, then update MOBO drivers and bios.?
> will i need to flash my bios, or will the mobo software updated it for me.?
> Asus M5A99fx pro r2.0


M5A99FX PRO has a BIOS flash back feature where you can supposedly update your BIOS without a processor. Maybe just read the manual to have a look at the BIOS flash back feature on how to use it. Hope this might help you!


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah theres a bunch of intel fanboys whining in the new 280/290 club about "your cpu is holding you back" to a couple of 8350 owners. Maybe in benchmark scores (which yes this is overclock.net but generally we only compare vs same cpu in benchmarks anyways or only do gpu score vs gpu which is generally in the same ballpark) but i have yet to see a game take the 8350 down or a gpu able to be bottle-necked by an 8350. Not worth arguing anymore


Funny story I helped my nephew getting all he parts for a killer I5 system and one of my brothers we made a I5 system they are great systems

my self I gave my 1055T and my motherboard and 8 gigs or ram to my son and made a great system out of that also.I made a sweet deal with my nephew on a trade
and gave him a amd 630x4 and motherboard to keep and i use the extra I5+motherboard he had until i upgrade then i gave it back to him so its a win win for him







.
I just wanted to try a I5..I love my sig rig and supper happy going with a I5 this time around

Now when my other brother asked to up grade from a 6 year old system that could last him 5 years and a little future prof " he is the type if works no need to upgrade .
I looked at him and said how much you want to spend and he said about $600 and I could use his psu he got a 2 years ago and I had a 1t hd sitting there.
.He asked what you would get ? I said with out blinking a AMD FX 8320









And now I am in the middle of building the system all for under $550









dmfree88 benchmark ya ok I get it.and in games also yes Intel is a little faster But when people go all fanboy
I am the same way as you when I hear " Your AMD 8350 is bottle necking your system " <<<









See I have been using AMD for about 12-14 years and always had a great time with AMD I just like using AMD all this time and never hated Intel

I will post pics when I am done also hope to hit 4.0 on stock volts with the AMD fx8320









I hope this all made sense only had 3 cups of coffee before i type this


----------



## dmfree88

yeah i feel the same way i have no problems with intel they are great processors always have been. They have the money to invest so they darn well better







. But that doesnt mean because you score so high in a benchmark that the competitions processor would be holding you back. Maybe a couple fps during heavy physx but most people use a 2nd card for this. Or maybe in newer games like bf4 as i never have played it and dont know how cpu intensive newer games have become. But even still if you invest the same amount of money into an amd system as an intel. You will likely get better products due to leftover funds. Like better cooling (usually can overclock and push past and outperform intel atleast when stock) and a better mobo and probably would still have room between amd and intel prices. yea you will need better cooling to push further but likely you will have the extra money for that







(if you dont you couldnt afford intel anyways







).

I truely am a big AMD fan and I do hope they come out with some amazing processors that beat haswell into the dirt. But I am also not stupid I know that intel performs better in most scenarios but I still dont see how an 8350 is slowing anybody down, especially overclocked. Show me some actual gpu bottlnecking where a gpu is unable to get to 100 percent and the cpu is maxed out then i will shutup


----------



## mypcisugly

woot all put together now just updating windows and rest of software . I hope tonight i can start to oc 8320 my goal is 4.0 on stock volts


----------



## Alastair

Why go stock volts bro? This processor WANTS to go fast. Its like a dog sitting there wagging its tail sayng "Go on! Throw the frizbee throw the frizbee!" give it what it wants! 4.5 min man!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> woot all put together now just updating windows and rest of software . I hope tonight i can start to oc 8320 my goal is 4.0 on stock volts


Sorry I walked in the wrong door. Didn't realize this was stockvoltage.net.


----------



## glenquagmire

Zingger


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> He's joking chill bro.


It is NOT funny. Racist jokes are not funny either, they are just racist. This culture we live in is full of vile stereotypes that demean people by race, gender, and class. These ideas are dangerous, they provide the ideological basis for the reality of economic exploitation thst exists in this profit-driven society. No humor in laughing at the misery of others.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is NOT funny. Racist jokes are not funny either, they are just racist. This culture we live in is full of vile stereotypes that demean people by race, gender, and class. These ideas are dangerous, they provide the ideological basis for the reality of economic exploitation thst exists in this profit-driven society. No humor in laughing at the misery of others.


That depends on how it is done. If you are of color and some says something demeaning to you then it is certainly not a joke. But this age of offended and such is weak. It is time for people to grow a pair or get a backbone. My god. I happily refer to myself as a *******, and do not get offended a ******* jokes. I don't care that the REDSKINS are the Redskins and I am half Cherokee. Not everything said is about me or you or anyone sometimes.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Sorry I walked in the wrong door. Didn't realize this was stockvoltage.net.


blahahahaha . true ...I know but its a build i did for my brother he only plays LFD 2 and and star trek but I am giving crysis 2 and a few more games
so need to oc for him yet i just want to see how far i can get on stock volts if it hits above 4.0 then i will try just a we bit more +volts









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why go stock volts bro? This processor WANTS to go fast. Its like a dog sitting there wagging its tail sayng "Go on! Throw the frizbee throw the frizbee!" give it what it wants! 4.5 min man!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> It is NOT funny. Racist jokes are not funny either, they are just racist. This culture we live in is full of vile stereotypes that demean people by race, gender, and class. These ideas are dangerous, they provide the ideological basis for the reality of economic exploitation thst exists in this profit-driven society. No humor in laughing at the misery of others.


I was ready to ramble about the crazy socioeconomic views of left-wing academia, but then I realized that this is OCN. Please keep political views away from these forums.


----------



## Deadboy90

So the fresh install worked, no idea why my computer started freaking out but all seems well now.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So the fresh install worked, no idea why my computer started freaking out but all seems well now.


Great.

It was probably Windows fault. I would love to see Microsoft build a new operating system from the ground up. The core of Windows hasn't changed in what seems like 100 years.


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I was ready to ramble about the crazy socioeconomic views of left-wing academia, but then I realized that this is OCN. Please keep political views away from these forums.


Just put your political views in your sig like does









Maybe we should go start an Official American Capitalist Thread..........


----------



## Vencenzo

Care to elaborate on how True audio couldn't work as a physx for sound Kyad?
It would still have to be stored in system ram and decompressed from whatever the game used.
From there could it not be sent directly to gpu for output saving thread usage that would have been assigned to cpu?

Note this is pure speculation, i am no audio expert.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Care to elaborate on how True audio couldn't work as a physx for sound Kyad?
> It would still have to be stored in system ram and decompressed from whatever the game used.
> From there could it not be sent directly to gpu for output saving thread usage that would have been assigned to cpu?
> 
> Note this is pure speculation, i am no audio expert.


For one, True Audio does not include any sound card on the chip. Only some sound processing hardware and some software assistance for developers.

You _can_ play it out the on-card HDMI, but it is not a requirement.

And no, the entire point of TrueAudio is to get it _off_ the CPU and RAM. So it does not do that.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, I can't remember since I had my 8320, but can anyone let me know if they have good performance in Skyrim with SKSE? I'm thinking on building up another AMD rig using the 8350 but Skyrim is one of my go-to games when I'm bored and I know with the vanilla game it really pummels the FX chips thanks to its reliance on a single thread for most of the game.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Just put your political views in your sig like does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should go start an Official American Capitalist Thread..........


Maybe a blog, I am pretty sure it would not be allowed on OCN


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> For one, True Audio does not include any sound card on the chip. Only some sound processing hardware and some software assistance for developers.
> 
> You _can_ play it out the on-card HDMI, but it is not a requirement.
> 
> And no, the entire point of TrueAudio is to get it _off_ the CPU and RAM. So it does not do that.


I was thinking true audio was a hardware accelerated audio processing function instead of dsp to parallelize audio *effects* computations on the gpu. Saw the chip on the rx 290x and made a assumption. So much for that theory







.

This article was helpful to clear it up : http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/09/26/amd-announces-trueaudio-dsp-for-new-graphic/1


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, I can't remember since I had my 8320, but can anyone let me know if they have good performance in Skyrim with SKSE? I'm thinking on building up another AMD rig using the 8350 but Skyrim is one of my go-to games when I'm bored and I know with the vanilla game it really pummels the FX chips thanks to its reliance on a single thread for most of the game.


I love it, SKSE on Skyrim. Only issue is getting external monitoring to work. If you use Radeonpro, YOU HAVE TO START it after Steam.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I love it, SKSE on Skyrim. Only issue is getting external monitoring to work. If you use Radeonpro, YOU HAVE TO START it after Steam.


Yeah I have 7750 and use radeonpro right now, gotta start it after the game is running otherwise it just crashes on launch. I think I am going to pick up the 8350 and an Asus M5A99FX R2.0 that is on sale tonight, got the urge to tinker with AMD again. Waiting patiently on the R9 290 as well.


----------



## sdlvx

Anyone want to have some fun in the 4c HWBOT Prime benchmark?

Run your Vishera in 4m/4c more and then push it further. I just did a 5.1ghz run and ended up ahead of most of the non-insane (LN2, TEC, etc) quad core Intels. It registers as a true quad core and it actually competes pretty well.

I know some of you can do better and I can too.


----------



## thebufenator

Well I ordered a Corsair 500r and some more fans. Along with a Water 2.0 Extreme.

Hoping my temps go down a good bit. will be using Coolaberatory Liquid ultra.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Anyone want to have some fun in the 4c HWBOT Prime benchmark?
> 
> Run your Vishera in 4m/4c more and then push it further. I just did a 5.1ghz run and ended up ahead of most of the non-insane (LN2, TEC, etc) quad core Intels. It registers as a true quad core and it actually competes pretty well.
> 
> I know some of you can do better and I can too.


its not allowed to drop cores/modules and submit it as a Fx 4 core?!

why not try running all 8 cores.....

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2689#start=0#interval=20#cores=8

edit: post a screen shot of your bench and score. I can get near 6ghz with less cores


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Well I ordered a Corsair 500r and some more fans. Along with a Water 2.0 Extreme.
> 
> Hoping my temps go down a good bit. will be using Coolaberatory Liquid ultra.


Fedex says my water 2.0 extreme is sitting on my porch at home. I'll let you know how much it drops my temps later tonight


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Anyone want to have some fun in the 4c HWBOT Prime benchmark?
> 
> Run your Vishera in 4m/4c more and then push it further. I just did a 5.1ghz run and ended up ahead of most of the non-insane (LN2, TEC, etc) quad core Intels. It registers as a true quad core and it actually competes pretty well.
> 
> I know some of you can do better and I can too.


i would be all over that but my board doesn't allow it.


----------



## sdlvx

Actually I'm not sure. Prime recognized it as a 4 core CPU but it doesn't seem to be showing up on the website.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2445816_

That was just a test run. I kind of wanted to see where it would end up but it's not getting updated on hwbot. I'm hoping it'll get updated soon. I kind of thought it would go into 4 core since it showed up as 4 x 5.099ghz instead of 8 like it does normally.

I'm waiting for it to update, I think maybe hwbot doesn't know what to do with this or someone needs to look over it first.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Actually I'm not sure. Prime recognized it as a 4 core CPU but it doesn't seem to be showing up on the website.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2445816_
> 
> That was just a test run. I kind of wanted to see where it would end up but it's not getting updated on hwbot. I'm hoping it'll get updated soon. I kind of thought it would go into 4 core since it showed up as 4 x 5.099ghz instead of 8 like it does normally.
> 
> I'm waiting for it to update, I think maybe hwbot doesn't know what to do with this or someone needs to look over it first.


somewhere in the rules it says you arent allowed to disable cores, some older chips you can unlock cores and cpuz/validations see it as a different cpu, which is fine.

also your 8350 will show up in the 4 core section affecting other results, it wont be long until its removed.

you could always create your own challenges, using whatever rules you want but within hwbot guidelines.

for example hwbot prime capped to 5ghz and vishera family only. or start a comp on here and make all the rules!

search for d1nky, ill accept any challenge


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Actually I'm not sure. Prime recognized it as a 4 core CPU but it doesn't seem to be showing up on the website.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2445816_
> 
> That was just a test run. I kind of wanted to see where it would end up but it's not getting updated on hwbot. I'm hoping it'll get updated soon. I kind of thought it would go into 4 core since it showed up as 4 x 5.099ghz instead of 8 like it does normally.
> 
> I'm waiting for it to update, I think maybe hwbot doesn't know what to do with this or someone needs to look over it first.
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere in the rules it says you arent allowed to disable cores, some older chips you can unlock cores and cpuz/validations see it as a different cpu, which is fine.
> 
> also your 8350 will show up in the 4 core section affecting other results, it wont be long until its removed.
> 
> you could always create your own challenges, using whatever rules you want but within hwbot guidelines.
> 
> for example hwbot prime capped to 5ghz and vishera family only. or start a comp on here and make all the rules!
> 
> search for d1nky, ill accept any challenge
Click to expand...

Aww, I should have read the rules more carefully. I'll stop submitting them then, I only did one.


----------



## d1nky

im looking in the rules atm i cant find it but ive been told its illegal, because benches like superpi are single threaded and using 1 core can gain more frequency etc.

probably the reason youre beating some i7's with pure speed

the way i learnt to bench hard was watching all the tweaks on extreme overclocking videos/youtube.

also look at other peoples submissions to see their tweaks on ram etc. and read loads!!

EDIT: fairplay for pushing that 8350 on all 8 cores with hwbot prime!


----------



## Red1776

....and he held the world record, but for a fleeting moment...hehehe


----------



## dmfree88

lol the first of many


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ....and he held the world record, but for a fleeting moment...hehehe


whats that bench like?!

im having a benching weekend, but just screwed my os's









well you know me red, ill do my best


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ....and he held the world record, but for a fleeting moment...hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats that bench like?!
> 
> im having a benching weekend, but just screwed my os's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you know me red, ill do my best
Click to expand...

I hate the thing. it's dull for one, you dont see any of the bench carried out, It's past it's prime. It was part of my standard review lineup and I wanted to get rid of it, but...it's there LOL
Giv'er a run Dinky


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I hate the thing. it's dull for one, you dont see any of the bench carried out, It's past it's prime. It was part of my standard review lineup and I wanted to get rid of it, but...it's there LOL
> Giv'er a run Dinky


everything i hate in a benchmark then!

i like to see some sort of graphics to know where it stutters or any glitches.

im just sroting out my installs and then will bench it, its a cold day here so should be fun.

just got an easy cinebench R15 score No.1 H20 8350


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I hate the thing. it's dull for one, you dont see any of the bench carried out, It's past it's prime. It was part of my standard review lineup and I wanted to get rid of it, but...it's there LOL
> Giv'er a run Dinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything i hate in a benchmark then!
> 
> i like to see some sort of graphics to know where it stutters or any glitches.
> 
> im just sroting out my installs and then will bench it, its a cold day here so should be fun.
> 
> just got an easy cinebench R15 score No.1 H20 8350
Click to expand...

Have you done this one?
Mega turned me onto it. Probably the most Bench fun since DMark06 or Heaven
http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodestone/




I just jumped to the beta 8 drivers, gonna try it again


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have you done this one?
> Mega turned me onto it. Probably the most Bench fun since DMark06 or Heaven
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodestone/
> 
> I just jumped to the beta 8 drivers, gonna try it again


Good to see you back Red, congrats on the #1 sub








Yes, I've seen that bench and it is a tad more entertaining than geekbench lol betcha can't beat this score









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good to see you back Red, congrats on the #1 sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've seen that bench and it is a tad more entertaining than geekbench lol betcha can't beat this score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*CHEATER!!!* lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have you done this one?
> Mega turned me onto it. Probably the most Bench fun since DMark06 or Heaven
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/lodestone/
> 
> I just jumped to the beta 8 drivers, gonna try it again
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back Red, congrats on the #1 sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've seen that bench and it is a tad more entertaining than geekbench lol betcha can't beat this score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

okay...I did some more OC'ing and am within 4,000,000 +/-


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ....and he held the world record, but for a fleeting moment...hehehe


Good show.


----------



## sdlvx

For anyone who is interested, I did some testing between 4m/4c and 4m/8c single threaded CB15 testing today, the results were nearly identical and within margin of error. Anyone else wants to run some single thread benchmarks with 4m/4c mode and 4m/8c or 2m/4c mode please post results.


----------



## d1nky

@ red, what a stupid stupid bench!

theres no giving it the full 5.6ghz, it calculates windows timers, its a bit too long, it costs money and I don't like it LOL

http://hwbot.org/submission/2446909_d1nky_geekbench3___multi_core_fx_8350_16240_points



I haven't got the gpu power for 3d benches! so im just on a cpu mission atm!

maybe one day someone will sponsor me


----------



## MadGoat

New test with moving the pre-render frames down to 1:

Again, 10min of actual in game multi-player conquest with full 64 man server:







Forgot to mention, in-game frame limiter set to 61fps... plays amazingly smooth


----------



## dmfree88

I might sound dumb asking this but pre-render frames? What did you do? And how much did it help?


----------



## X-Alt

Well, I am a first time builder and I just got my 8320 from MC







. A bit disappointed it did not come in a fancy tin box like the Microcenter display glass, but oh well, its what inside that matters. Batch is 1331PGN, does anybody know if it OCs well, I wanna OC this puppy as soon as my CHVF-Z and other parts come from the egg


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I might sound dumb asking this but pre-render frames? What did you do? And how much did it help?




keep the card from rendering to far ahead and keeps it ready to render new input... for online FPS it generally makes for a more responsive and "snappy" rendering from your input. And from my SLi setup, i noticed frame times don't spike as much.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, I am a first time builder and I just got my 8320 from MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A bit disappointed it did not come in a fancy tin box like the Microcenter display glass, but oh well, its what inside that matters. Batch is 1331PGN, does anybody know if it OCs well, I wanna OC this puppy as soon as my CHVF-Z and other parts come from the egg


Got mine up to 4.6 without a hitch, but only have a 550w so I'm not gonna push it to the extreme.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> @ red, what a stupid stupid bench!
> 
> theres no giving it the full 5.6ghz, it calculates windows timers, its a bit too long, it costs money and I don't like it LOL
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2446909_d1nky_geekbench3___multi_core_fx_8350_16240_points
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got the gpu power for 3d benches! so im just on a cpu mission atm!
> 
> maybe one day someone will sponsor me


I warned ya! LOL
I ran it @ and didn't even bother to OC. If it catches on I might go back and pour the coal to it , but what a drab. dull Bench.
Nice score though


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> keep the card from rendering to far ahead and keeps it ready to render new input... for online FPS it generally makes for a more responsive and "snappy" rendering from your input. And from my SLi setup, i noticed frame times don't spike as much.


Interesting may give this a try. Currently trying to hunt down a bottleneck in ddo. Cant figure out why frame rates down spike during heavy gameplay but the cards at 30 percent and the cpu at 25. Maybe this can help


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I might sound dumb asking this but pre-render frames? What did you do? And how much did it help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep the card from rendering to far ahead and keeps it ready to render new input... for online FPS it generally makes for a more responsive and "snappy" rendering from your input. And from my SLi setup, i noticed frame times don't spike as much.
Click to expand...

How does one get this to work on AMD cards?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How does one get this to work on AMD cards?


I guess it is flip queue size in Radeonpro.


----------



## Zig-Zag

+1 8320 stock msi 970*G46


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, I am a first time builder and I just got my 8320 from MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A bit disappointed it did not come in a fancy tin box like the Microcenter display glass, but oh well, its what inside that matters. Batch is 1331PGN, does anybody know if it OCs well, I wanna OC this puppy as soon as my CHVF-Z and other parts come from the egg


I'm running a 8320 also, got it to 4.3 so far (been busy) on the CHVF-Z. Love this CPU + Board! Also this is just with CPU/NB tweaking no multiplier added. I'm not sure which batch number I have though.

Edit: Just looked at my pic from my cell and the Batch is 1318PGN


----------



## dmfree88

Just found evidence of multiple chips from the same bin performing completely different from eachother. Was intel chips but makes Me wonder if amd is the same. Will link it when i get back to my pc bu apppears as if bin number is useless, atleast with intel

Heres the link was from a UK LN2 party. Bunch of haswell chips from the same bin all have different levels of overclockability:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399816/haswell-launch-party-after-action-report-pictures-and-results-inside

I would like to assume AMD is probably the same way. I doubt the bin number matters that much, unless maybe its an old bin before they started taking the 9xxx series out.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> I'm running a 8320 also, got it to 4.3 so far (been busy) on the CHVF-Z. Love this CPU + Board! Also this is just with CPU/NB tweaking no multiplier added. I'm not sure which batch number I have though.
> 
> Edit: Just looked at my pic from my cell and the Batch is 1318PGN


My goal is 4.2-4.3GHz as well, I only have a 212 EVO though and I would not like to push it. We also happen to both have a 750D









@dmfree, I would assume it is post FX-9000 considering the box, older bins would have been sold by now. Evil microcenter, they keep displaying the 8320 in tin, even though the 8350 display is in a CB box, got me pumped on the OCing and Hello Kitty


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> My goal is 4.2-4.3GHz as well, I only have a 212 EVO though and I would not like to push it. We also happen to both have a 750D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dmfree, I would assume it is post FX-9000 considering the box, older bins would have been sold by now. Evil microcenter, they keep displaying the 8320 in tin, even though the 8350 display is in a CB box, got me pumped on the OCing and Hello Kitty


Here's my post from a similar thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Alright so when I got home I spent the evening messing with my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reset everything and started from there, Did everything like the video guide says
> 
> 1. I set my multiplier to its default speed of 17.5 and left it alone.
> 2. I increased CPU bus speed to 220 bumping speeds to 3.8.
> 3. Rebooted and started my tests.
> 4. Repeat til failed.
> 
> I had to bump volts up and adjust HT Link, NB and Memory Frequency during my tests. As close to stock as possible (1600,2200,2600)
> 
> I stopped around 11pm so I could watch something before I went to bed. Ran blend for 7h 18m while I slept @ 4.3 and no problems at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be working on this more tonight to see how high I can get. Temps were pretty good, so i think I have more more room to play with.


Alos the 750D has some really good airflow in it







I'm only using the stock case fans + my H100i. Overall I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## JMatzelle303

I cant choose I got everything but motherboard cpu and gfx card. IDK if I want intel i5 4670K or the 8350!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Here's my post from a similar thread.
> Alos the 750D has some really good airflow in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only using the stock case fans + my H100i. Overall I'm pretty pleased.


Well, 1.38V should do (Hopefully my 212 EVO will cool it good), hopefully I can get it down to 1.36V.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I cant choose I got everything but motherboard cpu and gfx card. IDK if I want intel i5 4670K or the 8350!


what will you be using it for


----------



## JMatzelle303

Gaming bf4 and some flight sims


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Gaming bf4 and some flight sims


Those are pretty well threaded and should take advantage of 8-cores, so I would go 8320 or 8350.


----------



## JMatzelle303

prepar3d will use multicore its like FSX but by lockheed


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> prepar3d will use multicore its like FSX but by lockheed


If that is pretty much it, then the 8320 or 8350 will serve you well. If you need even more performance, get a new GPU and if that does not cut it, you could go X79..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> prepar3d will use multicore its like FSX but by lockheed


then for sure fx 83xx save a few bucks wile you are at it and get better gpu.. blam your set


----------



## JMatzelle303

I just afraid amd will come out with a new chip and I will be stuck with this one if I go amd


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, 1.38V should do (Hopefully my 212 EVO will cool it good), hopefully I can get it down to 1.36V.


Ya I'm sure with with even more fine tuning I could bring it down a tad. But even at 1.38v temps are really cool, not Custom Loop cool but cool


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I just afraid amd will come out with a new chip and I will be stuck with this one if I go amd


I got my 8320 for 145$, don't be afraid to buy it! If you are you'll never upgrade







also you can always sell it IF they drop another chip!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I just afraid amd will come out with a new chip and I will be stuck with this one if I go amd


for the fx line if they come out with a new chip it will be on am3+

That most likely will be in the third quater 2014 so not really


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I just afraid amd will come out with a new chip and I will be stuck with this one if I go amd


Haswell will only have a small refresh too, we have no real news of Steamroller FX aside recently from a few slides stating in a nutshell "MOAR COARS GUISE". I am pretty sure they will not abandon you with AM3+, it will likely be B/C with the former.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Thanks just want a rig that would last 3 years

also might go with 280x Matrix do like a full amd rig.

If something is graphic intensive I would be fine but single core is where the amd fx hurts right?

I think amd will stay with am3+ for one more cpu I believe then jump to ddr4 and stuff


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Thanks just want a rig that would last 3 years


ive had mine for a year and can see several more to come


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Thanks just want a rig that would last 3 years


You can make anything last 3+ years, it just depends if you're the type to upgrade every tech cycle lol. I built my rig 4 years ago and then steadily changed things out. I just recently purchased my CPU,Mobo,case,cooler. Before that I purchased an SSD in Jan. You can make it last!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> You can make anything last 3+ years, it just depends if you're the type to upgrade every tech cycle lol. I built my rig 4 years ago and then steadily changed things out. I just recently purchased my CPU,Mobo,case,cooler. Before that I purchased an SSD in Jan. You can make it last!


hehehe like my 4 year old gpus


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Thanks just want a rig that would last 3 years
> 
> also might go with 280x Matrix do like a full amd rig.
> 
> If something is graphic intensive I would be fine but single core is where the amd fx hurts right?
> 
> I think amd will stay with am3+ for one more cpu I believe then jump to ddr4 and stuff


If you can get the card with 1080p+ res, than you should be fine. The 8350 trails by about 25-30% in single core performance, so overclocking to around 4.5GHz should close the gap to about 15-20%. The 7970 Matrix is the best deal on an ASUS card out there, with the three free games.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hehehe like my 4 year old gpus


those dodgy 460's are getting tiresome, upgrade u cheap hillbilly git


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hehehe like my 4 year old gpus


Like they say "If ain't broke,don't fix it!"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> those dodgy 460's are getting tiresome, upgrade u cheap hillbilly git


So that means you are going to assist in this process lol.. no moneys my upgrades are stalled atm.. when you have a kid and supporting the gal off of peanuts lol..

glad to see you back


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Like they say "If ain't broke,don't fix it!"


they broke now... lol ocd they only match a 660


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So that means you are going to assist in this process lol.. no moneys my upgrades are stalled atm.. when you have a kid and supporting the gal off of peanuts lol..
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you back


Assist? nah i cant lol, gotta build son his pc for xmas, the cheeky little git is asking for watercooling







he's gonna be pissed haha

Im not back full time i'm afraid, gonna be away next few weeks


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> for the fx line if they come out with a new chip it will be on am3+
> 
> That most likely will be in the third quater 2014 so not really


I dispute that. But of course everything is conjecture. I expect we will not have any steamroller on AM3+, I think that will happen with Excavator though. Just my hunch. Also I do not believe steamroller or excavator will be on AM3+. Most likely FM2+ or its successor FM3. In 7 days we will have a new road map from AMD and these issues should be clear.


----------



## os2wiz

Hi Gerty. I hope your health is returning. We have missed your feistyness and knowledgeable assistance.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Assist? nah i cant lol, gotta build son his pc for xmas, the cheeky little git is asking for watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's gonna be pissed haha
> 
> Im not back full time i'm afraid, gonna be away next few weeks


Glad to see you again. Hope you can come back and have fun again. Missed your individual eccentric demeanor.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Hi Gerty. I hope your health is returning. We have missed your feistyness and knowledgeable assistance.


Hi mate

health is where its expected to be i guess,

Missed you too man, from afar i saw your " tell gertie i was asking for him"

Love n peace


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I guess it is flip queue size in Radeonpro.


Ok new news on this for AMD radeonpro users: Flip queue to 0 and SKYRIM area: Riverwood is a piece of cake (riverwood is one of the worst areas for low frame rates in the game hence why reviewers would use it, made things look worst). Usually (v-sync enabled) Riverwood lagged like a ---- going down, rather spiking to mid 30s usually stuttering a bit sometimes worse than others. It is why I choose Riverwood when I am testing settings and clocks. With Flip queue set to 0 barely stutters if any at all. BIG DIFFERENCE. Only dropped once to 56fps from 60fps.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> My goal is 4.2-4.3GHz as well, I only have a 212 EVO though and I would not like to push it. We also happen to both have a 750D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dmfree, I would assume it is post FX-9000 considering the box, older bins would have been sold by now. Evil microcenter, they keep displaying the 8320 in tin, even though the 8350 display is in a CB box, got me pumped on the OCing and Hello Kitty


I got my 8320 in a tin from microcenter... I use the lid as a stash spot for cash and... other things.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hi mate
> 
> health is where its expected to be i guess,
> 
> Missed you too man, from afar i saw your " tell gertie i was asking for him"
> 
> Love n peace


What exactly happened gerty?


----------



## ashyg

Just bought a 8320 today, to run on my 890FXA-UD5 (Rev 2.1) - Beta Bios.
Running it under a Thermalright Ultra 120mm

Did I just get an insanely good chip or is this normal?

15 mins into Prime Large TFT, 35 degrees, at 1.225 volts (bios setting)

All voltages stock, just increased the multiplier.

Part of me wonders if my readings are wrong due to the Beta Bios, there is no official Bios for FX CPU's on my board.
Also, when I run a Small TFT test, the CPU downclocks to a 14.5x multi, at 2.9ghz, same voltage, similar temperature. Whats up with that?

Appears to stay at 4ghz in all other scenarios. Power saving features turned off for the moment too.

Thanks


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Just bought a 8320 today, to run on my 890FXA-UD5 (Rev 2.1) - Beta Bios.
> Running it under a Thermalright Ultra 120mm
> 
> Did I just get an insanely good chip or is this normal?
> 
> 15 mins into Prime Large TFT, 35 degrees, at 1.225 volts (bios setting)
> 
> All voltages stock, just increased the multiplier.
> 
> Part of me wonders if my readings are wrong due to the Beta Bios, there is no official Bios for FX CPU's on my board.
> Also, when I run a Small TFT test, the CPU downclocks to a 14.5x multi, at 2.9ghz, same voltage, similar temperature. Whats up with that?
> 
> Appears to stay at 4ghz in all other scenarios. Power saving features turned off for the moment too.
> 
> Thanks


1.225v stock... That may be a pretty good 8350 wearing the skin of an 8320.


----------



## ashyg

I hope so!

About time I got some good luck with chips, after years of average.

Any way I could verify these temps and readings? I mean I don't have one the plug into AC watts readers, or any form of infra red thermo (I think they can be used haha).

I guess that just leaves me with alternative software?


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Just bought a 8320 today, to run on my 890FXA-UD5 (Rev 2.1) - Beta Bios.
> Running it under a Thermalright Ultra 120mm
> 
> Did I just get an insanely good chip or is this normal?
> 
> 15 mins into Prime Large TFT, 35 degrees, at 1.225 volts (bios setting)
> 
> All voltages stock, just increased the multiplier.
> 
> Part of me wonders if my readings are wrong due to the Beta Bios, there is no official Bios for FX CPU's on my board.
> Also, when I run a Small TFT test, the CPU downclocks to a 14.5x multi, at 2.9ghz, same voltage, similar temperature. Whats up with that?
> 
> Appears to stay at 4ghz in all other scenarios. Power saving features turned off for the moment too.
> 
> Thanks


Try running blend and see if its stable. If so increase that puppy some more!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Thanks just want a rig that would last 3 years
> 
> also might go with 280x Matrix do like a full amd rig.
> 
> If something is graphic intensive I would be fine but single core is where the amd fx hurts right?
> 
> I think amd will stay with am3+ for one more cpu I believe then jump to ddr4 and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get the card with 1080p+ res, than you should be fine. The 8350 trails by about 25-30% in single core performance, so overclocking to around 4.5GHz should close the gap to about 15-20%. The 7970 Matrix is the best deal on an ASUS card out there, with the three free games.
Click to expand...

Asus Matrix is NOT a good 7970.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Asus Matrix is NOT a good 7970.


Ditto. My Matrix 7970 was crap. Voltage locked, artifacts upon memory OC, etc. etc.


----------



## ashyg

Actually, what on earth is up with this, can anyway pitch in suggestions?

Before we I had power saving features off, prime tests would run at 4ghz, except small TFTs which would run at 2.9ghz.

Now, I turn the power saving features back on, all prime tests cap out at 2.9ghz (14.5x MULTI)

Screenshot attached. Grabbed HWM Blackbox to make sure it wasnt a CPU-Z thing 

EDIT:
Tried overclocking via the FSB rather than multi.
Locked multi to 14.5, Set FSB to 272. dropped the ram multiplier, ht link multiplier, and nb freqeuncy.

Now when I run it, it definately goes at 4ghz in Prime, gets hotter too, I did run it for more than 30 seconds though haha.

However, this looks to limit the CPU to 2 clock speeds, 1.9ghz in low load, and 3.9 in full load.

Any disadvantages to doing it this way? Screenshot attached again


----------



## dmfree88

sounds like its just downclocking to whats needed. which is what some of those power saving features do








. which is why its usually best to test with them disabled. then re-enable them once you are completely stable. They can cause prime or IBT to give false negatives.


----------



## ashyg

Oh, so Prime doesnt always force a CPU to its utmost maximum?

Would, say Cinebench? If only briefly. I just have on the back of my mind, my mobo is running a beta bios, maybe thats causing it, maybe it isnt.


----------



## dmfree88

it may only push to the max available. if its downclocked to a certain level then it may only push 100% of that level. I dont know seems strange you would figure if 100% happened EVER it would go up to the max to compensate. Seems strange. maybe roll back to non-beta bios? worth a shot maybe.


----------



## ashyg

Ah I would if I could lol. Trying to get some last legs out of my 890fxa-ud5 rev 2.1.

The only way to run an fx on it is to run the beta bios.
The owners club for that mobo Has a few users that have done they same,but they are so in active it would be near impossible to ask if they have the same issue. Unfortunately!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Ah I would if I could lol. Trying to get some last legs out of my *890fxa-ud5 rev 2.1.*
> 
> The only way to run an fx on it is to run the beta bios.
> The owners club for that mobo Has a few users that have done they same,but they are so in active it would be near impossible to ask if they have the same issue. Unfortunately!


Aaaand I spotted the problem.

The 900-series boards got a power delivery overhaul, including more power pins to the CPU. The 800 series is not designed to handle the power draw of the new chips.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Aaaand I spotted the problem.
> 
> The 900-series boards got a power delivery overhaul, including more power pins to the CPU. The 800 series is not designed to handle the power draw of the new chips.


kinda wish I had my m5a88v evo to test that.. but it was a beast


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Asus Matrix is NOT a good 7970.


I know it was a love/hate card, heck my friend who advised me to build the PC did not really like the MATRIX either. But with the free games, I can sell em and complete my theme for around the same price as the plethora of weird colored PCB 280Xs and the DCUII or MSIs. I am not really going to go past the 1100 boost clock. Compared to the Matrix 280X, I really think it is a better deal..

Higher end 890FX boards could handle the 8350 okay, but the higher end 970s and a good 990FX board is generally advised.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Asus Matrix is NOT a good 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was a love/hate card, heck my friend who advised me to build the PC did not really like the MATRIX either. But with the free games, I can sell em and complete my theme for around the same price as the plethora of weird colored PCB 280Xs and the DCUII or MSIs. I am not really going to go past the 1100 boost clock. Compared to the Matrix 280X, I really think it is a better deal..
> 
> Higher end 890FX boards could handle the 8350 okay, but the higher end 970s and a good 990FX board is generally advised.
Click to expand...

What processor is that as your profile pic?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Asus Matrix is NOT a good 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was a love/hate card, heck my friend who advised me to build the PC did not really like the MATRIX either. But with the free games, I can sell em and complete my theme for around the same price as the plethora of weird colored PCB 280Xs and the DCUII or MSIs. I am not really going to go past the 1100 boost clock. Compared to the Matrix 280X, I really think it is a better deal..
> 
> Higher end 890FX boards could handle the 8350 okay, but the higher end 970s and a good 990FX board is generally advised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What processor is that as your profile pic?
Click to expand...

It's what happens when you ruin a Thuban chip.


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys, I recently upgraded from a fx4300-->8320

I would like to ask a simmple question, what is the average OC this chip can go without increasing voltage?


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Oh, so Prime doesnt always force a CPU to its utmost maximum?
> 
> Would, say Cinebench? If only briefly. I just have on the back of my mind, my mobo is running a beta bios, maybe thats causing it, maybe it isnt.


Disable power features to see your OC stay at the rated speed and run small's for 10mins each time to change speeds. I did increments of 5 on my CPU/NB. Also you should default your multi to 17.5 = 3.5ghz.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently upgraded from a fx4300-->8320
> 
> I would like to ask a simmple question, what is the average OC this chip can go without increasing voltage?


8320 Usually does 4.8GHz+- at around 1.52v.

OP are 9XXX processors not Vashira parts? If so should we no include them in the club? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 8320 Usually does 4.8GHz+- at around 1.52v.
> 
> OP are 9XXX processors not Vashira parts? If so should we no include them in the club? Just thinking out loud here.


Well..i kinda wantted to know what max OC is at stock..not max OC through voltage increase lol. I wouldnt be able to handle that OC on my mobo or air cooler.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Well..i kinda wantted to know what max OC is at stock..not max OC through voltage increase lol. I wouldnt be able to handle that OC on my mobo or air cooler.


I'm at 4.3 at 1.38v with much more room to oc.

Edit: added quote


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 8320 Usually does 4.8GHz+- at around 1.52v.
> 
> OP are 9XXX processors not Vashira parts? If so should we no include them in the club? Just thinking out loud here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well..i kinda wantted to know what max OC is at stock..not max OC through voltage increase lol. I wouldnt be able to handle that OC on my mobo or air cooler.
Click to expand...

Your cooler should be able to do 4.2-4.4.

And yes the UD3 certainly can to 4.8. Hell, it can do 5.0+, unless you have the cruddy Rev 3.0.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your cooler should be able to do 4.2-4.4.
> 
> And yes the UD3 certainly can to 4.8. Hell, it can do 5.0+, unless you have the cruddy Rev 3.0.


Still playing around with mine, been busy so I haven't tried much. But I'm feeling pretty good with the results so far









Should be able to hit 4.5-4.7 easily without adding much more voltage.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your cooler should be able to do 4.2-4.4.
> 
> And yes the UD3 certainly can to 4.8. Hell, it can do 5.0+, unless you have the cruddy Rev 3.0.


I have rev 3 loool

Iight sounds good ill post my results later


----------



## marioselef

hi everyone...with this psu ... http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640316 can i run gpu that requers more than 8 pins?thanks


----------



## Noobism

@KyadCK How do you like your 7990 with the 8320? I'm still trying to decide what card I'd like to get, most likely it will be a 2 card setup since I now have the real estate for it.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Woudlnt you bottleneck fx 8320/50 with 2 graphic cards? looking at the same going with 280x

Its like so hard to decide what to go with lol


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Woudlnt you bottleneck fx 8320/50 with 2 graphic cards? looking at the same going with 280x
> 
> Its like so hard to decide what to go with lol


Not at all.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> @KyadCK How do you like your 7990 with the 8320? I'm still trying to decide what card I'd like to get, most likely it will be a 2 card setup since I now have the real estate for it.


What's your resolution? I mean, if you're only playing at 1080 there inst a whole lot of reason to get a 7990 (Anymore. When they cost $550 it was awesome). Could get a 290 and an Acellero for it for like $475, or 780s are now $500. If you wait a while longer you can get non-reference 290s and 290Xs, which get some shiny things.

I like my 7990/7970, but there's still a difference between nice things and overkill. I'm pushing 3550x1920 + 2 1080 screens on the side, I kinda need the power.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Woudlnt you bottleneck fx 8320/50 with 2 graphic cards? looking at the same going with 280x
> 
> Its like so hard to decide what to go with lol


NOPE! And don't let the AMD haters tell you otherwise!


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What's your resolution? I mean, if you're only playing at 1080 there inst a whole lot of reason to get a 7990 (Anymore. When they cost $550 it was awesome). Could get a 290 and an Acellero for it for like $475, or 780s are now $500. If you wait a while longer you can get non-reference 290s and 290Xs, which get some shiny things.
> 
> I like my 7990/7970, but there's still a difference between nice things and overkill. I'm pushing 3550x1920 + 2 1080 screens on the side, I kinda need the power.


Thanks for the reply, I'm buying a 1440p monitor soon so it will be an upgrade from 1080p









Also waiting for Blk friday and cyber monday to hopefully score some deals!


----------



## ashyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Aaaand I spotted the problem.
> 
> The 900-series boards got a power delivery overhaul, including more power pins to the CPU. The 800 series is not designed to handle the power draw of the new chips.


Ah crap, probably should have done more research. I mean it seems to run fine if I OC using FSB (ie it scales between low and full load). My 125W phenom ii x6 also ran fine, granted it was the 1055t, so FSB method was also used.

The motherboard temps in HWMonitor are staying below 50 (usually below 45), and my mobo has 8+2 VRM design.

Is there any way around this? Would forcing the power saving features off be okay, considering mobo has a decent VRM design?

I really didnt want to buy another Mobo, there isnt much choice here in New Zealand, anything that isnt a 4+1 design is either out of stock, or really expensive.


----------



## Alastair

I just remembered!!! My 8320 is a 1302 batch! My 8350 is a 1328

My 8320 has gone to a new owner who will treat it better than I will. (Plans to run it only at stock. But I am going to try convince him to at least OC it to 8350 levels. (If you even consider that OC'ing)

Sorry for the random outburst... But it was REALLY bugging me that I could not remember the batch number of my 8320 and since I lapped it I could not retrieve the number obviously!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just remembered!!! My 8320 is a 1302 batch! My 8350 is a 1328
> 
> My 8320 has gone to a new owner who will treat it better than I will. (Plans to run it only at stock. But I am going to try convince him to at least OC it to 8350 levels. (If you even consider that OC'ing)
> 
> Sorry for the random outburst... But it was REALLY bugging me that I could not remember the batch number of my 8320 and since I lapped it I could not retrieve the number obviously!


DAT SHINE, inb4bentpins







! Your 8350 is just two batches away from mine and did your 8320 come in a tin and how much did it OC before lapping (if you did such), since I am hoping for 4.35GHz.

PS: Are you able to fix "thingy" or is it FUBAR?


----------



## glenquagmire

Question,

If I am watercooling the CPU, MOBO and GPUs, I have a Front mount Monsta Push Pull set up and I am getting a top mount UT45 360. Do I mount the fans for the top rad as intake or exhaust? Mind you I am watercooling everything.

Also, do I mount the fan on the bottom of the top rad or top of the top rad??

untitled.bmp 896k .bmp file


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> Question,
> 
> If I am watercooling the CPU, MOBO and GPUs, I have a Front mount Monsta Push Pull set up and I am getting a top mount UT45 360. Do I mount the fans for the top rad as intake or exhaust? Mind you I am watercooling everything.
> 
> Also, do I mount the fan on the bottom of the top rad or top of the top rad??
> 
> untitled.bmp 896k .bmp file


I have never WC before but from what I've seen, you can use top as exhaust and intake for front. Don't quote me on that though, Push/pull would throw me off for front rad setup.

EDIT: after looking at the pic, I would place the Fans on top of the rad too pull the air thru it. That's how I have my H100i setup


----------



## Devildog83

I use push, just like the pic and mine works great, I suppose it's personal pref. I don't think there would be too much temp difference either way.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I use push, just like the pic and mine works great, I suppose it's personal pref. I don't think there would be too much temp difference either way.


Yeap, pretty sure its like a 1-2 degree difference. If you have the room/dont mind the look then go for it. I like how my setup is currently. Came from a somewhat cluttered case and won't be going back to it







Loved my meghelms but man was it huge!


----------



## Devildog83

Doesn't look too cluttered to me, But I am bias.













By the way, from what I have seen and heard it's 1 or 2c cooler with push. I tried it once. You do have to clean it more often though.


----------



## Mega Man

push vs pull vs push pull

with modern rads most push vs pull is within 1c of each other ( meaning less then 1c difference) some rads due to their design have a gap on one side or the other and the fans may do better on one side in one way ( can you say fan gasket?? ) with thin rads you will not notice a huge difference in temps push, pull or push pull (**with decent rad fans not junky cheapo fans **) and best reason i have heard to do push or pull is with pull it is much easier to get your rad clean as with push you have to clean in between the fan/rad.


----------



## Durquavian

Or if you have the Delta Mega Fast Fan like I do on one side and the regular fan on the other then what you have is push push push push pull. Although I doubt I really have pull effectively.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Or if you have the Delta Mega Fast Fan like I do on one side and the regular fan on the other then what you have is push push push push pull. Although I doubt I really have pull effectively.


Most Delta fans are just plainly loud, makes a Quad 290 setup sound whisper quiet


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Most Delta fans are just plainly loud, makes a Quad 290 setup sound whisper quiet


My computer is in an airconditioned case so noise isn't an issue. Of course I have to run the fan @ 5V and it still moves a lot of air. @ 12V the case has a hard time holding back the noise. Bet it is louder than the 290X @ 100%. Eventually I want to put some sound dampening insulation in the case. That should help with 12V during benching.


----------



## marioselef

hi everyone...with this psu ... http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640316 can i run gpu that requers more than 8 pins?thanks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> hi everyone...with this psu ... http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640316 can i run gpu that requers more than 8 pins?thanks


I have looked for the specs and it's says 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 2 pin which makes no sense at all. I think it's a misprint and it should have 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 6+2 pin so if I was guessing I would say yes because the 750w version has a 6+2 pin but without knowing for sure I would either stay away from it or call the manufacturer and ask. I do think it's a misprint.


----------



## Mega Man

that probably is right 1x6 +1x2 = 8 pin. some ( i have seen one ) psus have that so you can hide the 2 pin instead of having it in view

edit it is the 850w






2:17 you can see the box 1x6+2 1x 6 PCIe probably has those 2 connectors

the 950w pic i think i can see 2 pcie connectors
http://images8.okr.ro/serve/auctions.v7/2013/mar/24/3ccf490d60f7e27ae1500525480ed54f-7017080-700_700.jpg


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marioselef*
> 
> hi everyone...with this psu ... http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.640316 can i run gpu that requers more than 8 pins?thanks


if its a good psu they make molex adapters for 6 and 8pin gpu connectors. So no matter what you should be able to make it work. Not familiar with the brand and whether or not its worth it though.


----------



## dmfree88

Ive posted this already elsewhere but id like to get your guys opinions.

Im looking to paint my case fans and heatsink fans. But id also like to paint my blue gpu and mobo led lights aswell. Id like to paint everything red including the lights. You guys have any suggestions on proper paint to use? Should i tape off and spray paint the fans and maybe just touch a speck on the lights with a paint brush?

Ive seen this done before but cant find the post to ask the guy. Any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Dear F'n Lordie...

780Ti is a freaking beast


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dear F'n Lordie...
> 
> 780Ti is a freaking beast


Yeah man, i was just looking at it









if i have the money for it i would definitely buy it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dear F'n Lordie...
> 
> 780Ti is a freaking beast


Looks like it's going to beat the Titan @ only $700.

Do you think R9 280x's in X-Fire would perform better in games?


----------



## JMatzelle303

would the ax760 be good for the 8350 and the 280x Matrix


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looks like it's going to beat the Titan @ only $700.
> 
> Do you think R9 280x's in X-Fire would perform better in games?


780 Ti is out,
Uses a full GK110 Chip for 2880 CUDA Cores
(something a lot of people swore wasn't possible due to quality of the GK110 yields a year ago)

$700, "stomps everything, Including the Titan."

Though the first 2 reviews I tried to read were nothing more than shallow 290x Bashing attempts.

The Few benches I've seen it's roughly ~10% difference, at 1080p Benches, it's pointless to use 1080p benches, as nearly every top tier card runs above 60Hz, and below 120Hz.

So Single 60Hz Screen either one will work, and you'll need 2 or 3 for 120/144Hz

So for 1080p 60Hz, That extra $150 gets you ~8 more FPS you wont see if you use VSYNC.

780Ti Runs Cooler/Quieter,

Compatible with nVidia ShadowPlay

R9-290X still chews through 4K / 3 Screen Resolutions and beats the 780Ti in most benches, while barely losing in others.

I think the reviewers got "Golden Samples" cuz they have them clocked at 7000MHz Memory (1750MHzx4), Which is alot higher than any 780 or Titan, even 3rd Party Overclocked Boards only went up to 6000MHz.

like I said, $150 more for a Performance difference that you wont see on a 60Hz Screen with VSYNC On.

120/144Hz Screens would require 2 of the either card, and again both can easily do 120/144Hz in XFire/SLI and with VSYNC on, the extra 10-15 FPS wont mean didly.

Only Reason to go with the 780Ti is if you are a benchmarker that needs to hit an absolute top score.

Infact, nVidia Crippled/disabled the double precision floating point on the 780ti, so the Titan still beats it when doing Pro/Workstation workloads.

Why Choose 290X Over 780 Ti?
-Cheaper
-4GB of VRAM (Versus 3GB on 780Ti)

-xDMA Crossfire-
Bridge Interlinking between cards has bandwidth restrictions,
As we move to 4k And Multiple displays for Gaming, this becomes a Bigger issue,
With R9-290X/R9-290 the xDMA removes the bandwidth issue, xDMA also supports Frame Pacing on Multiple Displays/4K Displays

-Upgraded Display Clocks
AMD's R9 Series now Allow 3 Screens to be used Without Display Port, Due to Addition of a 3rd Timing Pipeline from the VPU,
and up to 6 Displays. (3 from VPU Timing Pipes (DVI, DVI,HDMI)), and 3 from DisplayPORT2.0 MST Hubs ($~149)

-TrueAudio and Mantle (Meh, depends on how well they are used).

Why Choose 780Ti?
-Higher (~10%) Benchmark Numbers
-Less Power Consumption/Heat
-CUDA PhysX
-Shadow Play

(*Note, Some MMO's Actually ban users that use Screen recorders, SHADOWPLAY INCLUDED).

Alternate Notes:
AMD is Working on a Embedded Hardware H264 Recorder Like Shadow Play.
AMD's Card is 5-10% Slower in Some benches, and Matches Titan and 780 in other, while still having Cooling/Throttling Issues.

While people can say, 780Ti will be better with 3rd Party Cooling Too,

Fact Remains on the AMD 290s with AfterMarket Cooling, the Card no longer throttles and Stomps both the Titan and 780Ti,

That's not saying anything about Overclocking. Which I've already seen users on the AMD Gaming Boards that Switched out the Coolers and are getting 1.1 GHz and 6.5 Ghz Ram Easily with minimal Voltage adjustments. which their benches stomp 780Ti by over 15%.

The Limiting Factor of the 290x/290 is the Crappy Cooling Design, and the Crappy fan Profile they stuck into the Firmware.


----------



## JMatzelle303

actually the matrix 280x doesn't have bad cooling. Skatezilla I know you from DCS forums and really don't like your opinion


----------



## SkateZilla

Im talking about the 290 and 290X Cards.

280X is a Rebadged HD7970 GE, and uses the XFire Bridge to link GPUs, and is subject to the bandwidth restrictions of it when Running 4K/Multi-Screens.

Two 280X GPUs in XFire in theory and on paper would be better than a 290, and come in just below the Titan and 780Ti.

I'd Personally get a 290X Swap out the Cooler so the thing doesnt Downclock itself, and Overclock it to 1050MHz and send the 780Ti Packing.


----------



## JMatzelle303

I have a 290x and have no problems what so ever with cooling so honestly im good.


----------



## SkateZilla

I wasnt even talking to you in the first place,

the Only Problem with the 290/X is the Cooling, it's clocked high with a passive fan profile, there fore once it gets hot it throttles itself down, as low as 780Mhz in some sessions, imagine how that effects performance and scores,

Now if you take off AMD's Crap Cooler and put an Artic Accelero Xtreme III on the Card, you can run the same benchmarks and gaming sessions and not have the GPU Downclock itself to keep from Going past 95^C, infact, I know Alot of People that have their 290X GPus at 1.1Ghz/6.5Ghz, and it stomps everything including the 780Ti by up to 15%.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Go play some dcs


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Go play some dcs


Dont be mad because I know what I'm talking about and your only goal is to point out that I play DCS.

I'm a Sponsored Gamer, I Build PCs for a Living, So I dunno why you're so hooked on DCS,


----------



## X-Alt

What the 290 needs is some quick "hackjob" coolers from OEMs. Slap a reference board with their previous coolers intended for a 7970 GHZ , then develop their new PCBs and coolers under the "Revision 2" moniker.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

guys please..

I took back my 280x after the 290 was released.

IMHO 290 looks much better then 290x (the fact you have to after market cool both puts the 290 in front on $/performance.)

290 is likely to have a higher overclocking head room (less cores less to heat up more voltage can be applied before thermal barrier is reached) then the 290x as par for the course.

IMHO, 780Ti out classes EVERYTHING up until the 1600p-4k range.

I would also give the market favor to Nvidia over both new AMD cards. At this point in Time.

1. 3x AAA games in bundle,

2. G-sync,

3. Shield discount. (shield look freaking cool)

I have a strong feeling we are gunna see the bundle option from AMD next week at the developers conference.

If you are striving for 4k multi display gaming, AMD might be a better option. as the G-sync/nvidia option will likely take more out of pocket. (monitors and kepler cards)

I doubt the higher clocked ram will make enough of a difference when you hit that 3gb memory usage in maxed scenarios.

I've seen a few rumors about a 6gb gtx 780 refresh.

It might be a wise idea to wait for any major upgrade until we see how more comes into play. G-sync is not publicly tested, mantle is not publicly tested, AMD is due to release its game bundle, and last and not least with 4K on the horizen I wouldn't be surprised if certain cards get refreshes or re configurations (think toxic 6gb 7970/280x but more available and affordable, and the idea of a 4 or 6 gb 780)

next 4 months or so are gunna be very exciting for the consumer


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> What the 290 needs is some quick "hackjob" coolers from OEMs. Slap a reference board with their previous coolers intended for a 7970 GHZ , then develop their new PCBs and coolers under the "Revision 2" moniker.


OEM/Board partners would be wise as hell to stick to the reference design.

I can see people building Small loops for this card and using AIO for their processor.. (ahem like me.. my fx isn't worth custom loop my h100i works for what my chip can do)

accelero extreme for the 7970 I believe fits the 290/290X. saw something on Toms hardware(i feel dirty even mentioning this) but they stuck an accelro onto a 290 or 290x and it just owned.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OEM/Board partners would be wise as hell to stick to the reference design.
> 
> I can see people building Small loops for this card and using AIO for their processor.. (ahem like me.. my fx isn't worth custom loop my h100i works for what my chip can do)
> 
> accelero extreme for the 7970 I believe fits the 290/290X. saw something on Toms hardware(i feel dirty even mentioning this) but they stuck an accelro onto a 290 or 290x and it just owned.


So in the end, an Accelero Twin Turbo or an Extreme will just pwn on the 290. Sticking to ref is really the way to go and since they might have a surplus of 7970 coolers, just slap it on and done


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OEM/Board partners would be wise as hell to stick to the reference design.
> 
> I can see people building Small loops for this card and using AIO for their processor.. (ahem like me.. my fx isn't worth custom loop my h100i works for what my chip can do)
> 
> accelero extreme for the 7970 I believe fits the 290/290X. saw something on Toms hardware(i feel dirty even mentioning this) but they stuck an accelro onto a 290 or 290x and it just owned.


The Arctic Accelero Xtreme III allows you to easily clock the Chip at 1.1+ GHz, without it throttling the GPU or getting Anywhere near the Suggested thermal limit of 95^C.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> So in the end, an Accelero Twin Turbo or an Extreme will just pwn on the 290. Sticking to ref is really the way to go and since they might have a surplus of 7970 coolers, just slap it on and done


Yeah, Im not the only one saying the Reference Cooler is Crap, Nearly Every review and Professional Gamer is saying it, the first thing I did in my Pro Build was swap off the Cooling system.


----------



## chiznitz

Ok guys, video cards aside...

Any idea why hwinfo64 reports that my CPU drops to single and double digits randomly? The vcore goes slightly up when this happens so I expect it is actually happening.

currently minimum reading says 14.1Mhz.

I have a post about this in amd general as well if anyone wants to chime in.

Very frustrated


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Ok guys, video cards aside...
> 
> Any idea why hwinfo64 reports that my CPU drops to single and double digits randomly? The vcore goes slightly up when this happens so I expect it is actually happening.
> 
> currently minimum reading says 14.1Mhz.
> 
> I have a post about this in amd general as well if anyone wants to chime in.
> 
> Very frustrated


C1E or C6 Power States? (Core Parking)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Ok guys, video cards aside...
> 
> Any idea why hwinfo64 reports that my CPU drops to single and double digits randomly? The vcore goes slightly up when this happens so I expect it is actually happening.
> 
> currently minimum reading says 14.1Mhz.
> 
> I have a post about this in amd general as well if anyone wants to chime in.
> 
> Very frustrated


Screen shots help, but it sounds like you are throttling. without Screen shots we can't exactly help to diagnosis
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> So in the end, an Accelero Twin Turbo or an Extreme will just pwn on the 290. Sticking to ref is really the way to go and since they might have a surplus of 7970 coolers, just slap it on and done


290/290x water blocks are already available i think, or they are shipping shortly.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> C1E or C6 Power States? (Core Parking)


Both disabled in BIOS. Only thing still on in BIOS is HPC. also on high performance power option in windows with system cooling set to passive.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Ok guys, video cards aside...
> 
> Any idea why hwinfo64 reports that my CPU drops to single and double digits randomly? The vcore goes slightly up when this happens so I expect it is actually happening.
> 
> currently minimum reading says 14.1Mhz.
> 
> I have a post about this in amd general as well if anyone wants to chime in.
> 
> Very frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shots help, but it sounds like you are throttling. without Screen shots we can't exactly help to diagnosis
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> So in the end, an Accelero Twin Turbo or an Extreme will just pwn on the 290. Sticking to ref is really the way to go and since they might have a surplus of 7970 coolers, just slap it on and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 290/290x water blocks are already available i think, or they are shipping shortly.
Click to expand...

They were available day one.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They were available day one.


EK had blocks out before the Card was available, lol


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They were available day one.


Here is a screenshot that shows a blip in voltage graph along with drop in CPUs and hwinfo64. I've also coorelated a drop to single digits that did not have any change in CPU voltage at all.



Here is the link to my original post in AMD - General http://www.overclock.net/t/1440592/cpu-drops-to-13mhz

Thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Here is a screenshot that shows a blip in voltage graph along with drop in CPUs and hwinfo64. I've also coorelated a drop to single digits that did not have any change in CPU voltage at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to my original post in AMD - General http://www.overclock.net/t/1440592/cpu-drops-to-13mhz
> 
> Thanks


1.435v on core to get 4.7+ might be your issue. Not likely enough volts.

back down the clock too 4.5 and re run.

do you get the severe throttling you experience now?

if not you need more volts for 4.7+

how is the ventilation in your case?

also do you have window areo turned off? if you don't, it isn't working. that would be the first indicator something is buggered.

are you trying to run 2400mhz on your ram? or are you trying to push it farther?


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.435v on core to get 4.7+ might be your issue. Not likely enough volts.
> 
> back down the clock too 4.5 and re run.
> 
> do you get the severe throttling you experience now?
> 
> if not you need more volts for 4.7+
> 
> how is the ventilation in your case?
> 
> also do you have window areo turned off? if you don't, it isn't working. that would be the first indicator something is buggered.
> 
> are you trying to run 2400mhz on your ram? or are you trying to push it farther?


Picture was taken from RDP so you may not see the Aero settings.

The severe downclock looks like it only happens for 2ms, I wouldn't notice it if it wasn't for hwinfo64 showing a minimum value column. This happens no matter what voltage I put in. I have a 7 hour prime stable setting for 4600mhz that i did overnight last night with super cold ambient temps.

case airflow.

I have 2 x 120m bgears 104cfm fans intaking air in the front of the case
Behind that is the thermaltake radiator w/ 2 120mm fans running full blast

I have the side case fan bringing in super cold air from outside, right by that fan is another 120mm fan mounted above my video card blowing the cold air directly onto the VRM heatsink and out the top of the case.

The top of the case has a 200mm exhaust fan and the top back has a 120mm exhaust fan.

As for the throttling to around 1200-1400mhz, that only happens when my socket temperatures get around 60C on 8k/12K tests in prime. During these tests i can place my hand on the heatsinks and i have to try hard to tell if it's warm (aka it's barely even warm)

On my 4500mhz overclock when i had just air cooling my socket temperatures reached 75 at one point and my CPU Core hit 70 and throttled itself. i would think the VRMs would have been super hot at that point as well but maybe not?

Before i started typing this I moved voltage to 1.5 for poops and gigs. I just looked over at the screen and it just did that 2ms downclock to 8.6Mhz

I'm thinking about taking everything apart and putting it all back together along with formatting windows. I installed AMD Overdrive right before I noticed these issues but I can't be certain they weren't happening before I installed it. (i've uninstalled it since).

I basically set my known stable overclock in bios and then use the asus utiltiy to bumpup voltages by 1, if I go more than 2 clicks I usually reboot and put those settings into the bios.

Edit: forgot about ram. It's set to 1333 in bios, ht/nb are both set to 2200.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Here is a screenshot that shows a blip in voltage graph along with drop in CPUs and hwinfo64. I've also coorelated a drop to single digits that did not have any change in CPU voltage at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to my original post in AMD - General http://www.overclock.net/t/1440592/cpu-drops-to-13mhz
> 
> Thanks


Try running occt and look at the voltages/temps/clockspeed graphs


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Try running occt and look at the voltages/temps/clockspeed graphs


I posted this the other day http://www.overclock.net/t/1439964/fx8350-throttling-driving-me-nuts#post_21129096

That link includes voltage graphs from OCCT


----------



## King PWNinater

Will an overclocked FX-8350 bottleneck 2 7990s?


----------



## thebufenator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Will an overclocked FX-8350 bottleneck 2 7990s?


Well........I think so. I think anything would bottleneck two 7990's.

I also thought quadfire was kinda iffy.........

Only one way to find out!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebufenator*
> 
> Well........I think so. I think anything would bottleneck two 7990's.
> 
> I also thought quadfire was kinda iffy.........
> 
> Only one way to find out!


considering a few are running quadfire 7970....

i would say no. the 8350 will not bottle neck a pair of 7990s


----------



## Mega Man

/wave







<3 my quadfire ! cant wait till waterblocks ( komodos ) and there are 4 in stock ( r290x ) ...... cant wait


----------



## Deadboy90

So guys, since I got my shiny new 7950 I have actually gotten back into Skyrim of all things. The 1gb of Vram on my 6850 was causing crashes with my mods and lets be honest, a non-moded Skyrim is no skyrim at all.







But obviously I have run into the issue that my 8320 is holding me back, I get framerate drops alot and was wondering if there is a way to get around this. I know Skyrim is CPU dependent as crap but I am already clocked to 4.5. Any AMD optimization tips?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> considering a few are running quadfire 7970....
> 
> i would say no. the 8350 will not bottle neck a pair of 7990s


... depending on the application of course. In BF4, not likely. Starcraft? Hell yes.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> ... depending on the application of course. In BF4, not likely. Starcraft? Hell yes.


one 7970 is over kill for blizzard games.. star craft wouldn't be bottle necking high end cards..

that is pure shoddy thread optimization.

good single core(or dual) + fast ssd is the way for better blizzard performace

P.s. got to check out the ps3 version of Cod ghost today.. campain looks epic, multi player looks goofy but i didn't even spend much time in there.


----------



## thebufenator

WELL

Received a Corsair 500R, a pile of fans, and a Water 2.0 Extreme.

Installed it all: 7 intake fans, 1 exhaust + the radiator exhausting. 2 SP-120 pushing and the two stock fans pulling.

Coolaboratory Liquid Pro.

Ambient of ~70f.

22.5x206=4627mhz w/ 1.428Vcore load

Using Prime95 blend it peaked at 49c. Socket was at 64c.

REALLY HAPPY with the better cooling performance.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just remembered!!! My 8320 is a 1302 batch! My 8350 is a 1328
> 
> My 8320 has gone to a new owner who will treat it better than I will. (Plans to run it only at stock. But I am going to try convince him to at least OC it to 8350 levels. (If you even consider that OC'ing)
> 
> Sorry for the random outburst... But it was REALLY bugging me that I could not remember the batch number of my 8320 and since I lapped it I could not retrieve the number obviously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT SHINE, inb4bentpins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Your 8350 is just two batches away from mine and did your 8320 come in a tin and how much did it OC before lapping (if you did such), since I am hoping for 4.35GHz.
> 
> *PS: Are you able to fix "thingy" or is it FUBAR?*
Click to expand...

Totally. Cooked the VRM's on the motherboard accidentally. I was pushing for 4Ghz out of my CPU and for some reason when I started up MSI Control Center it applied insane volts. I saw 2v or so in the instant before the "pop" came. So I still have the board and processor somewhere. The graphics cards, PSU amd RAM still worked. Tested them. And so I sold them.

Yes my 8320 did come in a tin but not my 8350.

My motherboard FINALLY got back from RMA!









AND HERE WE GO!
4.9GHz @ 1.55v (228*21.5)
2733 NB @ 1.45v
Memory 2430 at 9-10-12-31-1T @ 1.75v

Ok so I was wondering. I was able to tighten my timings a bit and as you can see I got 51.6ms+- of latency. Is that good or bad? I am guessing good because it used to be around 56ms when at 2200MHz at 11-11-10-25-1T


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So guys, since I got my shiny new 7950 I have actually gotten back into Skyrim of all things. The 1gb of Vram on my 6850 was causing crashes with my mods and lets be honest, a non-moded Skyrim is no skyrim at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But obviously I have run into the issue that my 8320 is holding me back, I get framerate drops alot and was wondering if there is a way to get around this. I know Skyrim is CPU dependent as crap but I am already clocked to 4.5. Any AMD optimization tips?


I have 2 sentences for you. Core Parking. And Frame rendering que length.

To fix Frame Rending que length get Radeon Pro. Set Flip Que Size to 0.


To help with Core Parking. Watch 



 and download the app.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ashyg

Hey guys,

Grabbed a mobo off a friend for cheap, Asus Sabertooth 990FX (Rev 1) - https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX/

Running my FX8320 on it at 4.2ghz.

Can't get my head around if the power saving features are working and its actually down clocking/lowering voltage.

What do you use to monitor volts/clock? See the attached screen shot.

CPU-Z pretty much says it always sits at 4.2ghz, and at 1.26 volts
HWiNFO64 says it drops to 1.4ghz a lot, and down to 0.887 volts
Task manager thinks its always fluctuating between 4.0 and 4.2ghz

What can I trust? Is it an issue with my Mobo or what
Its almost like HWINFO is right when its down clocked, and CPU-Z is right when its at max clock?

*My BIOS settings pretty much have the CPU at 1.275 volts, all other volts on AUTO, CPU LLC on High, all power saving features turned on*


----------



## Mega Man

sounds to me like it is down clocking


----------



## SkateZilla

w/ Power Saving Features on in the Bios, it will Drop to 1.4 or So GHz before Parking cores.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Grabbed a mobo off a friend for cheap, Asus Sabertooth 990FX (Rev 1) - https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX/
> 
> Running my FX8320 on it at 4.2ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get my head around if the power saving features are working and its actually down clocking/lowering voltage.
> 
> What do you use to monitor volts/clock? See the attached screen shot.
> 
> CPU-Z pretty much says it always sits at 4.2ghz, and at 1.26 volts
> HWiNFO64 says it drops to 1.4ghz a lot, and down to 0.887 volts
> Task manager thinks its always fluctuating between 4.0 and 4.2ghz
> 
> What can I trust? Is it an issue with my Mobo or what
> Its almost like HWINFO is right when its down clocked, and CPU-Z is right when its at max clock?
> 
> *My BIOS settings pretty much have the CPU at 1.275 volts, all other volts on AUTO, CPU LLC on High, all power saving features turned on*


Can you give us your temps pls

I think you are downclocking due to temps, turn off all power saving options and you a bit short on [email protected]

I ve been out the loop now for awhile so i cant think of the correct naming of things


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can you give us your temps pls
> 
> I think you are downclocking due to temps, turn off all power saving options and you a bit short on [email protected]
> 
> I ve been out the loop now for awhile so i cant think of the correct naming of things


APM or thermal throttling if at full load and doing it! At idle then yea power saving, or its magic!

hey guertruude good to see ya back! hope all is well man!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Has anyone seen a difference unparking cores? I tried it last night and didn't see a difference in BF4 (where everyone is saying it helps). Just wondering.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> w/ Power Saving Features on in the Bios, it will Drop to 1.4 or So GHz before Parking cores.


Ohh on some boards throttling to 1400 MHz still happens with power saving stuff off. Mine is a perfect example. I have to set 100% LLC and a fan over the VRM to not throttle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Has anyone seen a difference unparking cores? I tried it last night and didn't see a difference in BF4 (where everyone is saying it helps). Just wondering.


Not really, I unparked cores using registry method and didn't notice much of an improvement, I think this is due to the fact that Win 8 and 8.1 don't need too have disabeled core parking, it works straight out of the box.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Has anyone seen a difference unparking cores? I tried it last night and didn't see a difference in BF4 (where everyone is saying it helps). Just wondering.


I use windows 7 and have never noticed a difference, parked or no.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Thanks guys just making sure I wasn't the only one. Not sure how people are seeing 20fps improvement in bf4 from doing that LOL!!!!


----------



## dmfree88

Maybe it responds differently on intel? Can also use radeon pro to set to high priority wonder if this helps at all. Was able to use rp to enable tesselation in a game that normally has no option dropped my fps to 30 but it looked good. Hope to use those settings when i get sli to see how it performs


----------



## Kalyptic

So doods i have the 8320 @ 4.0ghz with everything else on auto and would like to know what should my HT link & NB speed be at, currently its @ HT - 2400mhz , NB - 2200mhz is this ok?
you can see my specs in profile, again everything else is on Auto, only multi been changed to x20 to achieve 4.0ghz (i have no need to go higher).


----------



## dmfree88

Depends what ram your using. Should be fine though


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalyptic*
> 
> So doods i have the 8320 @ 4.0ghz with everything else on auto and would like to know what should my HT link & NB speed be at, currently its @ HT - 2400mhz , NB - 2200mhz is this ok?
> you can see my specs in profile, again everything else is on Auto, only multi been changed to x20 to achieve 4.0ghz (i have no need to go higher).


Stock HT is 2600mhz, stock NB is 2200mhz. If you run 2400mhz RAM or above you must raise NB to match, so 2400mhz for both NB and RAM.

You're fine with a 2400mhz HT, which is 200mhz under stock. I actually run mine at 2200mhz because I've noticed it improves stability on my system and lowering it doesn't make any difference in any benchmarks or RAM bandwidth tests.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Has anyone seen a difference unparking cores? I tried it last night and didn't see a difference in BF4 (where everyone is saying it helps). Just wondering.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> w/ Power Saving Features on in the Bios, it will Drop to 1.4 or So GHz before Parking cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh on some boards throttling to 1400 MHz still happens with power saving stuff off. Mine is a perfect example. I have to set 100% LLC and a fan over the VRM to not throttle.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Has anyone seen a difference unparking cores? I tried it last night and didn't see a difference in BF4 (where everyone is saying it helps). Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, I unparked cores using registry method and didn't notice much of an improvement, I think this is due to the fact that Win 8 and 8.1 don't need too have disabeled core parking, it works straight out of the box.
Click to expand...

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Has anyone seen a difference unparking cores? I tried it last night and didn't see a difference in BF4 (where everyone is saying it helps). Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use windows 7 and have never noticed a difference, parked or no.
Click to expand...

it is a very small performance bump
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalyptic*
> 
> So doods i have the 8320 @ 4.0ghz with everything else on auto and would like to know what should my HT link & NB speed be at, currently its @ HT - 2400mhz , NB - 2200mhz is this ok?
> you can see my specs in profile, again everything else is on Auto, only multi been changed to x20 to achieve 4.0ghz (i have no need to go higher).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock HT is 2600mhz, stock NB is 2200mhz. If you run 2400mhz RAM or above you must raise NB to match, so 2400mhz for both NB and RAM.
> 
> You're fine with a 2400mhz HT, which is 200mhz under stock. I actually run mine at 2200mhz because I've noticed it improves stability on my system and lowering it doesn't make any difference in any benchmarks or RAM bandwidth tests.
Click to expand...

iirc 970 chipset defaults to 2400ht


----------



## FatPirate

Hello
I have the FX-8350 I have some weird issues don't know if its the cpu or not but, I thought I'd see if I could get help here. I try to play Call of Duty Ghosts I have fraps running and I stutter and chop on low settings getting 30-20 fps. I restart and I try again and I was at 91 fps and it played fine. I have had HWmonitor on and randomly sometimes the cpu temp is ridiculously high at 200c idle/max and and randomly the next time I have HWmonitor on it's just normal 29c idle. I'm stumped

My specs
MSI 990FXA-GD80V2
AMD FX-8350 4GHz
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
HIS IceQ Turbo H785QT2G2M Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16
1TB HDD


----------



## dmfree88

Use hwinfo64 and report back. Results may differ with another monitoring program


----------



## FatPirate

Okay I ran hwinfo64 not sure what I was looking for so I took a few screenshots.

http://gyazo.com/eb04830ac39902dbae12d837e991f7c1

http://gyazo.com/73d6f3eb5f6bf79c7da0ffcab1660eb9

http://gyazo.com/3a6ef2e783fb02d05d06cd1312c87c2f

http://gyazo.com/c0d9e9f42bc3b4e5fe247408786bbd8e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Use hwinfo64 and report back. Results may differ with another monitoring program


----------



## process

download a core unparking app below..run and unpark if parked

http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

would also be helpful if you run prime95 for 5-10 minutes until max temp on cpu0 stabalises and then take a screenshot of that...
T2 (NB/VRM) Temps are crazy...probably/hopefuly a missreading!

Keep you eye on CPU0 = core and shouldn't be ran above 62c for any lengthy period of time
T2 should be around 50s/60/70s max


----------



## miklkit

T1 and T2 are not used and those are default numbers that never change. I hide them on my GD80.

I'm not sure but I believe Intel core parking is AMD phase control. I have that disabled in the bios.

Those temperature spikes are worrisome. I had a Gigabyte board and the fan setting was on "auto" until it started forgetting to rev up the fans when under load. It got hot enough to warp the board. After I found out about it I set the fans to manual and that never happened again, but the damage was done.

If this is the cause of you temperature spikes you might want to set your fans to manual in the bios in the hardware monitoring section. My fan control is at 40C and all fans are at 100%.

Here is what my HWINFO64 shows after a short IBT run.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> T1 and T2 are not used and those are default numbers that never change. I hide them on my GD80.
> 
> I'm not sure but I believe Intel core parking is AMD phase control. I have that disabled in the bios.
> 
> Those temperature spikes are worrisome. I had a Gigabyte board and the fan setting was on "auto" until it started forgetting to rev up the fans when under load. It got hot enough to warp the board. After I found out about it I set the fans to manual and that never happened again, but the damage was done.
> 
> If this is the cause of you temperature spikes you might want to set your fans to manual in the bios in the hardware monitoring section. My fan control is at 40C and all fans are at 100%.
> 
> Here is what my HWINFO64 shows after a short IBT run.


How are you liking your 280X ?


----------



## FatPirate

Okay I ran prime95 for over ten minutes here is some screens.

http://gyazo.com/fa678b21d298c09bbeda2be6bb9dbf65

http://gyazo.com/dcefb22d33f6f54053606aaeb655008c

http://gyazo.com/f1c1ddbe10f5eec394cbc0d96870ffd9


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How are you liking your 280X ?


I like it just fine. It seems to be better than my previous best, X2 6970s. I can't hear it and it doesn't get too hot although it does run at 100% all the time in modern games. I should get another one because this rig is badly GPU bound, just like it was with the 6970s.

FatPirate: Could you do a rigbuilder so we could see your full specs? Your temps seem to be saying that you have lots of CPU cooling but not a lot of case cooling. Is it still getting temp spikes?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatPirate*
> 
> Okay I ran prime95 for over ten minutes here is some screens.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/fa678b21d298c09bbeda2be6bb9dbf65
> 
> http://gyazo.com/dcefb22d33f6f54053606aaeb655008c
> 
> http://gyazo.com/f1c1ddbe10f5eec394cbc0d96870ffd9


Your temps seem fine... T1/D1 can be ignored...they're not in use. Is it only COD Ghost your having issues in? Cause I've ran it @ 4.7ghz with crossfire 7970 and it runs like crap.


----------



## FatPirate

Alright added my build to my sig.

So COD ghosts I started up a private game just me no bots and my frames were at 28 and then I restart my pc and go back into private and same map and i was hovering at 86 frames and with diablo I could just sit in town and my frames just go up and down constantly and after the restart its slightly better but once I go into a fight my frames drop down to 20 and under.
I also have locked up a few times where I have to ctrl-alt-delete the exe diablo 3.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Anyone have the gigabyte ud5 rev 3 mobo that can share there oc pls? I need all info i can get how well the rev 3 does of the ud5 board?

What do you guys think is a goal for me to be stable with acceptable temps if you look at my rig? What i think is 4.6ghz to have some headroom and have the rig to last for some years, might go to as high as 4.8ghz but thats maybe pushing it? I think i can be stable with 4.6ghz with a pretty low vcore!


----------



## miklkit

A while back I remounted the CPU cooler fans and the rear one would touch the side cover when I put it on. This moved the whole tower over a bit and it started getting temperature spikes randomly. When I remounted that fan the temps stabilized.

What I'm thinking is that maybe your 212 is not mounted as well as it could be, or the TIM might not be where it needs to be.


----------



## FatPirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> A while back I remounted the CPU cooler fans and the rear one would touch the side cover when I put it on. This moved the whole tower over a bit and it started getting temperature spikes randomly. When I remounted that fan the temps stabilized.
> 
> What I'm thinking is that maybe your 212 is not mounted as well as it could be, or the TIM might not be where it needs to be.


Alright I'll go ahead and try to remount it and reapply thermal.Would there be a reason to upgrade my bios? Is there any tests I can run that will test it better then unoptimized games like cod/diablo3?
I ran 3dmark basic got a 4536 score didn't crash or anything not sure if that matters just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatPirate*
> 
> Alright I'll go ahead and try to remount it and reapply thermal.Would there be a reason to upgrade my bios? Is there any tests I can run that will test it better then unoptimized games like cod/diablo3?
> I ran 3dmark basic got a 4536 score didn't crash or anything not sure if that matters just thought I'd mention it.


You might look here, others are having issues with Ghosts too http://67.227.255.239/forum/showthread.php?t=709814


----------



## chiznitz

For those who were trying to help. My throttling issue went away this morning after I formatted windows.

That's what I get for playing around with software overclocking. I'm 99% certain this started happening after I installed the latest version of AMD Overdrive and persisted even after I uninstalled it.

On to my next issue, hard locksup whenever voltage is over around 1.45. I'm going to watch it with my multimeter but the volts seem to stay very stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> For those who were trying to help. My throttling issue went away this morning after I formatted windows.
> 
> That's what I get for playing around with software overclocking. I'm 99% certain this started happening after I installed the latest version of AMD Overdrive and persisted even after I uninstalled it.
> 
> On to my next issue, hard locksup whenever voltage is over around 1.45. I'm going to watch it with my multimeter but the volts seem to stay very stable.


What is the amperage on the 12 volt rail of your psu?


----------



## Deadboy90

Just a passing thought, what clocks do a 7950 have to reach to match a 7970 or 7970 ghz?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Just a passing thought, what clocks do a 7950 have to reach to match a 7970 or 7970 ghz?


1150 or so imho


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the amperage on the 12 volt rail of your psu?


Looks like 48A


----------



## Mega Man

i would ask in the 79xx thread in my sig


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Just a passing thought, what clocks do a 7950 have to reach to match a 7970 or 7970 ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 1150 or so imho
Click to expand...

Wat?

Like, 5-10% higher. Tops. The big difference is when you factor in 7970s being "better" chips for overclocking and so forth. Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, they all make better 7970s then 7950s quality wise. Heck, my XFX 7950s had worse coolers on them then the same version in 7970 form.

To put it simply, "there's a reason they marked it down".


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wat?
> 
> Like, 5-10% higher. Tops. The big difference is when you factor in 7970s being "better" chips for overclocking and so forth. Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, they all make better 7970s then 7950s quality wise. Heck, my XFX 7950s had worse coolers on them then the same version in 7970 form.
> 
> To put it simply, "there's a reason they marked it down".


I ment at stock clocks. I like having a frame of reference for what my card performs like when I OC it. If I can get it to perform like a vanilla 7970 in benchmarks then I can refer to that when I see benchmark charts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wat?
> 
> Like, 5-10% higher. Tops. The big difference is when you factor in 7970s being "better" chips for overclocking and so forth. Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, they all make better 7970s then 7950s quality wise. Heck, my XFX 7950s had worse coolers on them then the same version in 7970 form.
> 
> To put it simply, "there's a reason they marked it down".


You've had both, so I'm sure you have a better basis for comparison than I have.
I remember making a comparison early on between the two and thinking the difference was along the lines of 15% in 3dmark11, but that may well have been the 1 GB 7950's vs the 3 GB 7970.

EDIT : What do you run your cpu at Deadboy? I could run some 3dmark benches with my 7970 at its stock 1ghz clocks and clock my cpu the same as yours so you could make a reasonable comparison.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wat?
> 
> Like, 5-10% higher. Tops. The big difference is when you factor in 7970s being "better" chips for overclocking and so forth. Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, they all make better 7970s then 7950s quality wise. Heck, my XFX 7950s had worse coolers on them then the same version in 7970 form.
> 
> To put it simply, "there's a reason they marked it down".
> 
> 
> 
> You've had both, so I'm sure you have a better basis for comparison than I have.
> I remember making a comparison early on between the two and thinking the difference was along the lines of 15% in 3dmark11, but that may well have been the 1 GB 7950's vs the 3 GB 7970.
> 
> EDIT : What do you run your cpu at Deadboy? I could run some 3dmark benches with my 7970 at its stock 1ghz clocks and clock my cpu the same as yours so you could make a reasonable comparison.
Click to expand...

I have never seen a 1GB 7950.

Also the 7950 is stock clocked lower than the 7970, which widens the gap, but that doesn't apply when comparing the 7950 and 7970 clock for clock.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have 2 sentences for you. Core Parking. And Frame rendering que length.
> 
> To fix Frame Rending que length get Radeon Pro. Set Flip Que Size to 0.
> 
> 
> To help with Core Parking. Watch
> 
> 
> 
> and download the app.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hmm seems to be less micro stutter and FPS drops thanks! Not I just got to figure out what's causing these random CTD and ill be able to play for hours at a time!


----------



## X-Alt

Well, I just build my PC and attempted a 4.3GHz OC, I am a bit worried that I was using my 212 EVO that has a bit of old residue from the previous paste installation (The CPU "warped the board" causing memory errors, so I had to reseat the RAM and 212 EVO). CoreTemp reports 46C across all 8-cores while running P95 for 30 minutes the same is to be said with HW Monitor's "package" temp, but the former worries me with its "CPU temp" went all the way up till 61C when I decided to cut it. Which temp should I follow?

http://valid.canardpc.com/whct6r


----------



## process

fx8350 shouldnt be ran at 62c/more than for any lengthy time...
Use HWMonitor64


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatPirate*
> 
> Alright I'll go ahead and try to remount it and reapply thermal.Would there be a reason to upgrade my bios? Is there any tests I can run that will test it better then unoptimized games like cod/diablo3?
> I ran 3dmark basic got a 4536 score didn't crash or anything not sure if that matters just thought I'd mention it.


4536 isnt really great and your problem probably lies here, You need to update your graphics card... Have you uupdated to latest 13.11 beta drivers? This may help slighty, but still you prob need to invest..
Also like I pointed out and someone linked, COD Ghost runs like crap anyway, so the problem may be more so developer based, not hardware. Heck it runs like crap for me at 4.7ghz with a 7970...
doesnt support eyefinity or crossfire. So for now, this game will be collectring some virtual dust


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, I just build my PC and attempted a 4.3GHz OC, I am a bit worried that I was using my 212 EVO that has a bit of old residue from the previous paste installation (The CPU "warped the board" causing memory errors, so I had to reseat the RAM and 212 EVO). CoreTemp reports 46C across all 8-cores while running P95 for 30 minutes the same is to be said with HW Monitor's "package" temp, but the former worries me with its "CPU temp" went all the way up till 61C when I decided to cut it. Which temp should I follow?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/whct6r


The package temp is the actual CPU temp. The CPU temp that is hitting 61c is the socket temp and can largely be ignored. If you are at 46c then You still have some thermal room to play with till you hit the 62c reccomended ceiling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have never seen a 1GB 7950.
> 
> Also the 7950 is stock clocked lower than the 7970, which widens the gap, but that doesn't apply when comparing the 7950 and 7970 clock for clock.


Because of the dates of the 2 scores , I think this is the comparison I was referencing from memory http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6272543/3dm11/6338230
Note the memory on that card.
800 mhz is the 7950's stock clock , isn't it?

It's disappointing that my gigabyte 7970 is voltage locked, it runs so cool and will run 1200 core 1650 memory while browsing, but introduce any load and it's game over.... literally lol


----------



## cssorkinman

I set my cpu up like an 8320 , 3.5 stock speed 4.0 turbo and left my 7970 at stock and ran some futuremark benches so that deadboy may have a point of reference


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Because of the dates of the 2 scores , I think this is the comparison I was referencing from memory http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6272543/3dm11/6338230
> Note the memory on that card.
> 800 mhz is the 7950's stock clock , isn't it?
> 
> It's disappointing that my gigabyte 7970 is voltage locked, it runs so cool and will run 1200 core 1650 memory while browsing, but introduce any load and it's game over.... literally lol


That's weird because I have never seen a 1 Gb 7950 either, every one I have looked at has 3 Gb's. Maybe a 7850. The 7950 also has 1700+ stream procs. while the 7970 has 2000+.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's weird because I have never seen a 1 Gb 7950 either, every one I have looked at has 3 Gb's. Maybe a 7850. The 7950 also has 1700+ stream procs. while the 7970 has 2000+.


Probably a bug, unless somehow he had two RAM (should it be 1Gb each) modules fail.


----------



## cssorkinman

Hwcompare has one listed http://www.hwcompare.com/11577/radeon-hd-7950-vs-radeon-hd-7950-3gb/#comments

Other articles cite them as being an OEM version of the 7950


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I set my cpu up like an 8320 , 3.5 stock speed 4.0 turbo and left my 7970 at stock and ran some futuremark benches so that deadboy may have a point of reference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! Ill put these to good use! +1


----------



## thebufenator

Well I posted earlier about my new Corsair 500r and Water 2.0 Extreme.

Currently testing stability at 23.5 x 202.6 == 4761. Voltage at load seems to be 1.44. Northbridge is at 2432mhz at 1.2125 volts.

Seems stable so far. I had nb volts a bit lower and continued to have rounding errors in Prime95 blend test 6, once I bumped up the northbridge volts it passed.

Load temps are hitting 53c max.


----------



## tzvia

Craziness. I built a 'whitebox server' to run VMWare ESXI 5.5 with the evaluation of Vsphere 5.5 (studying for certification) around an FX-8350/Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and 32gigs Patriot 1866. Not wanting to overspend, I put a cheap Zalman air cooler on it, thinking I was going to run it stock so I didn't need anything more. Used Liquid Pro TIM. Well, I added an old 500gig drive just to put win 7 to verify stability in Prime. Not stable on auto settings. Set manual vcore and turned off all the auto power saving stuff and had gone as high as 1.380 vcore (1.394 under load) and it would still crash after some time in prime. Lockup or reboot (usually lockup, even running ESXI). Heat was an issue, the CPU would hit 72c and the pkg would hit 53c. I wasn't going to raise vcore any higher without better cooling. I was cursing my bad cpu luck too. So I bought a CM Seidon 240m just to keep things simple; this isn't my gaming rig, it's running my domain and 4 other servers and doubling as a test bed for my classes. I removed the Zallman, and noted that the mount was good, cleaned it up and mounted the CM with Ultra instead. Let it run Prime all night at 1.38 vcore. Expected it to be frozen solid when I got up, but it was chugging away, the core at 58c, a big improvement, but I don't get that it did not crash. Was the heat before bad enough to crash it? So I ran it for 3 hours this morning at 1.340 vcore and it did not crash (before, 10 minutes max). Now running for an hour so far at 1.32vcore, occasionally hits 1.34, which would have crashed it in less than 5 minutes on the Zallman. What gives? If I get 12 hrs out of it, I will lower vcore again and see what happens. It just seems so odd. In a good sort of way but I was beginning to think that the memory was an issue or something and was about to run a memory test. I wish I had the time to read through all these posts; I am sure my answers to 1: what the hey, and 2: what a typical vcore for these chips at stock speed (I actually set the CPU to 4.2ghz manually) would be to give myself a good starting voltage to test it at.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> Craziness.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Wall of text!
> 
> 
> 
> I built a 'whitebox server' to run VMWare ESXI 5.5 with the evaluation of Vsphere 5.5 (studying for certification) around an FX-8350/Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and 32gigs Patriot 1866. Not wanting to overspend, I put a cheap Zalman air cooler on it, thinking I was going to run it stock so I didn't need anything more. Used Liquid Pro TIM. Well, I added an old 500gig drive just to put win 7 to verify stability in Prime. Not stable on auto settings. Set manual vcore and turned off all the auto power saving stuff and had gone as high as 1.380 vcore (1.394 under load) and it would still crash after some time in prime. Lockup or reboot (usually lockup, even running ESXI). Heat was an issue, the CPU would hit 72c and the pkg would hit 53c. I wasn't going to raise vcore any higher without better cooling. I was cursing my bad cpu luck too. So I bought a CM Seidon 240m just to keep things simple; this isn't my gaming rig, it's running my domain and 4 other servers and doubling as a test bed for my classes. I removed the Zallman, and noted that the mount was good, cleaned it up and mounted the CM with Ultra instead. Let it run Prime all night at 1.38 vcore. Expected it to be frozen solid when I got up, but it was chugging away, the core at 58c, a big improvement, but I don't get that it did not crash. Was the heat before bad enough to crash it? So I ran it for 3 hours this morning at 1.340 vcore and it did not crash (before, 10 minutes max). Now running for an hour so far at 1.32vcore, occasionally hits 1.34, which would have crashed it in less than 5 minutes on the Zallman. What gives? If I get 12 hrs out of it, I will lower vcore again and see what happens. It just seems so odd. In a good sort of way but I was beginning to think that the memory was an issue or something and was about to run a memory test. I wish I had the time to read through all these posts; I am sure my answers to 1: what the hey, and 2: what a typical vcore for these chips at stock speed (I actually set the CPU to 4.2ghz manually) would be to give myself a good starting voltage to test it at
> 
> 
> .


Hey dude

could you add bullet points etc to help us out with the text

cheers


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Craziness. I built a 'whitebox server' to run VMWare ESXI 5.5 with the evaluation of Vsphere 5.5 (studying for certification) around an FX-8350/Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and 32gigs Patriot 1866. Not wanting to overspend, I put a cheap Zalman air cooler on it, thinking I was going to run it stock so I didn't need anything more. Used Liquid Pro TIM. Well, I added an old 500gig drive just to put win 7 to verify stability in Prime. Not stable on auto settings. Set manual vcore and turned off all the auto power saving stuff and had gone as high as 1.380 vcore (1.394 under load) and it would still crash after some time in prime. Lockup or reboot (usually lockup, even running ESXI). Heat was an issue, the CPU would hit 72c and the pkg would hit 53c. I wasn't going to raise vcore any higher without better cooling. I was cursing my bad cpu luck too. So I bought a CM Seidon 240m just to keep things simple; this isn't my gaming rig, it's running my domain and 4 other servers and doubling as a test bed for my classes. I removed the Zallman, and noted that the mount was good, cleaned it up and mounted the CM with Ultra instead. Let it run Prime all night at 1.38 vcore. Expected it to be frozen solid when I got up, but it was chugging away, the core at 58c, a big improvement, but I don't get that it did not crash. Was the heat before bad enough to crash it? So I ran it for 3 hours this morning at 1.340 vcore and it did not crash (before, 10 minutes max). Now running for an hour so far at 1.32vcore, occasionally hits 1.34, which would have crashed it in less than 5 minutes on the Zallman. What gives? If I get 12 hrs out of it, I will lower vcore again and see what happens. It just seems so odd. In a good sort of way but I was beginning to think that the memory was an issue or something and was about to run a memory test. I wish I had the time to read through all these posts; I am sure my answers to 1: what the hey, and 2: what a typical vcore for these chips at stock speed (I actually set the CPU to 4.2ghz manually) would be to give myself a good starting voltage to test it at.


the cpu temp is just the socket temp which is generally around 8-12 degrees higher then package temp but largely ignored. Your package temp is what you want to watch. and 53 is within safe parameters you could push up to 62 without issues. Usually recommend using hwinfo64 as it is generally more accurate with FX boards and leaves less questions of whats what (cpu temp is labeled under cpu as "CPU 0", cpu socket temp is labeled under motherboard as "CPU" in hwinfo64 aswell as northbridge, etc generally labelled correctly).

part of your issue may be LLC or maybe some other power delivery setting asus may have. My guide in signature may help a little bit atleast with LLC has a few asus digi settings at the bottom aswell though that may help a bit. Maybe it is possible that maybe the zalman was pushing too much hot air down towards the cpu socket and VRMs causing higher temps there and making it unstable? I dont know seems fairly strange to me aswell.

You should be able to push to 4.5ghz ATLEAST daily overclock without even worrying about temps with the seidon.

post thought:
O yea and the stock vcore is labelled in hwinfo64 as Core #x VID. which differs from chip to chip. The general rule is the lower your VID the higher the OC you can push, Sometimes a high VID can be pushed further without touching volts though (if its a good chip). Mines 1.36v (Higher then average that I have seen, not the greatest chip either)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Because of the dates of the 2 scores , I think this is the comparison I was referencing from memory http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6272543/3dm11/6338230
> Note the memory on that card.
> 800 mhz is the 7950's stock clock , isn't it?
> 
> It's disappointing that my gigabyte 7970 is voltage locked, it runs so cool and will run 1200 core 1650 memory while browsing, but introduce any load and it's game over.... literally lol


I have 2 7950's. The stock clock is 850 MHZ not 800. With boost it goes to 925 MHZ. I have overclocked to 1 GHZ with no problems with stock cooling.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have 2 7950's. The stock clock is 850 MHZ not 800. With boost it goes to 925 MHZ. I have overclocked to 1 GHZ with no problems with stock cooling.


I think when the 7950's first came out they were clocked at 800 MHz weren't they? Then there was a driver update that came out that boosted all 79xx clocks wasn't there?


----------



## JMatzelle303

will amd new apu beat the 8350?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> will amd new apu beat the 8350?


thats a loaded question... single thread maybe multithread no.. unless hsa turns out to be a god send. You are talking 4core compared to 8 core


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's weird because I have never seen a 1 Gb 7950 either, every one I have looked at has 3 Gb's. Maybe a 7850. The 7950 also has 1700+ stream procs. while the 7970 has 2000+.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a bug, unless somehow he had two RAM (should it be 1Gb each) modules fail.
Click to expand...

GPUs don't work that way, if a module fails the whole card is gone.

Also the modules are 256MB each. There are 12 modules on a 7950.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Because of the dates of the 2 scores , I think this is the comparison I was referencing from memory http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6272543/3dm11/6338230
> Note the memory on that card.
> 800 mhz is the 7950's stock clock , isn't it?
> 
> It's disappointing that my gigabyte 7970 is voltage locked, it runs so cool and will run 1200 core 1650 memory while browsing, but introduce any load and it's game over.... literally lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 7950's. The stock clock is 850 MHZ not 800. With boost it goes to 925 MHZ. I have overclocked to 1 GHZ with no problems with stock cooling.
Click to expand...

Those would be 7950 Boost cards. They are different from 7950s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have 2 7950's. The stock clock is 850 MHZ not 800. With boost it goes to 925 MHZ. I have overclocked to 1 GHZ with no problems with stock cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think when the 7950's first came out they were clocked at 800 MHz weren't they? Then there was a driver update that came out that boosted all 79xx clocks wasn't there?
Click to expand...

Just a new revision of card that replaces the old, like the 7970 Ghz cards.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> For those who were trying to help. My throttling issue went away this morning after I formatted windows.
> 
> That's what I get for playing around with software overclocking. I'm 99% certain this started happening after I installed the latest version of AMD Overdrive and persisted even after I uninstalled it.
> 
> On to my next issue, hard locksup whenever voltage is over around 1.45. I'm going to watch it with my multimeter but the volts seem to stay very stable.


Well I thought the issues were gone but they're not. I'm still throttling even at decent temperatures. At this point I'm thinking of getting a new PSU and maybe even RMA'g the board..

Any other thoughts on my issue?

Notice in this image my core speed was clocked down to 2082.9MHZ while my CPU and Socket Temps are well below recommended limits.


----------



## dmfree88

i doubt its PSU related, possibly motherboard but usually its some setting somewhere.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky

Did you try tip 1 + 2? If so try putting a fan on your gpu facing the VRM. I doubt it will work but who knows its worth a shot, if it works jerry-rig it in there.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i doubt its PSU related, possibly motherboard but usually its some setting somewhere.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky
> 
> Did you try tip 1 + 2? If so try putting a fan on your gpu facing the VRM. I doubt it will work but who knows its worth a shot, if it works jerry-rig it in there.


I've tried it all. I had a great setup configured to draw cold air in from my outside window and then a 120mm fan blow that air directly onto the VRMs and out the top 200mm fan.

On air I ran 4500mhz and would sometimes hit 65C core and 75C socket during stress tests and never throttled.

On water I throttle even at 60C socket sometimes. I feel like there is adaquate VRM cooling but at this point I just don't know


----------



## Mega Man

it looks like you have apm/cnq active, did you install amd overdrive ?


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it looks like you have apm/cnq active, did you install amd overdrive ?


I had it installed, uninstalled it, still had the issue then I formatted. I still have the issue even though I formatted.

Is there a way AMD overdrive could have forced something that the bios isn't recognizing but is still turned on?

Would flashing the bios fix it? SHould I downgrade bios and flash back to latest?


----------



## Mega Man

nah you should be good.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah you should be good.


Jumped cmos and pulled battery just for piece of mind. Still throttling.

Does anyone know exactly what VRM throttling would like? Does it drop multiplier to 7x? Does this look the same as what the motherboard would do to prevent damage?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GPUs don't work that way, if a module fails the whole card is gone.
> 
> Those would be 7950 Boost cards. They are different from 7950s.
> Just a new revision of card that replaces the old, like the 7970 Ghz cards.


Are they just clocked faster or is there an improved quality over the original 800 MHZ 7950"s


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> GPUs don't work that way, if a module fails the whole card is gone.
> 
> Those would be 7950 Boost cards. They are different from 7950s.
> Just a new revision of card that replaces the old, like the 7970 Ghz cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they just clocked faster or is there an improved quality over the original 800 MHZ 7950"s
Click to expand...

They have boost capability, as the name implies.









And they're clocked a bit higher.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Jumped cmos and pulled battery just for piece of mind. Still throttling.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what VRM throttling would like? Does it drop multiplier to 7x? Does this look the same as what the motherboard would do to prevent damage?


As dirty as your power is going to the 12 volt systems, it's possible that the VRM's are working much harder( than they would with a better psu. .

You might try putting direct airflow on both sides of the socket, front and back of motherboard.

It's also possible that you have your settings in bios for your multipliers reversed , 7 x in the turbo and 20 x as the regular multi. That really messes with your mind


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I've tried it all. I had a great setup configured to draw cold air in from my outside window and then a 120mm fan blow that air directly onto the VRMs and out the top 200mm fan.
> 
> On air I ran 4500mhz and would sometimes hit 65C core and 75C socket during stress tests and never throttled.
> 
> On water I throttle even at 60C socket sometimes. I feel like there is adaquate VRM cooling but at this point I just don't know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I had it installed, uninstalled it, still had the issue then I formatted. I still have the issue even though I formatted.
> 
> Is there a way AMD overdrive could have forced something that the bios isn't recognizing but is still turned on?
> 
> Would flashing the bios fix it? SHould I downgrade bios and flash back to latest?


Just a thought.

Throttling you are experiencing might only be because of one thing. NOT ENOUGH Vcore.

On your screenshot, your Vcore was lying around 1.44ish Volts at max. 4.8GHz would very likely require more than that. Most FX nowadays would require around 1.5 Volts to be stable at 4.8GHz.

Try increasing your VCore and see what happens. If you end up not throttling yet too hot, then the only option you have is to back down on your OC.


----------



## dmfree88

Good point didnt notice the low vcore. Mine needs closer to 1.55 at 4.8.. why its always recommended to oc one step at a time not jump up close to where u wanna be


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Good point didnt notice the low vcore. Mine needs closer to 1.55 at 4.8.. why its always recommended to oc one step at a time not jump up close to where u wanna be


1.4812v for 4.8 for me.

Just saying


----------



## mus1mus

Golden??


----------



## KyadCK

I found a shiny.




I found more shiny things too, I'm still looking through them all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Golden??


No... even my 8320 will do 4.8 at 1.475-1.5v.


----------



## dmfree88

Ya my chip just sucks







. Iirc though it was ibt avx stable at 1.5-1.52 had to go up one more for p95. So not horrible but certainly not good or anywhere near golden







. Also was into some bad temps. Might be more stable under water closer to 55 degrees even.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I found a shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found more shiny things too, I'm still looking through them all.


What am I looking at?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I found a shiny.
> 
> I found more shiny things too, I'm still looking through them all.
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking at?
Click to expand...

In order, a much more advanced version of task manager that also tracks GPU usage (on a per-GPU basis), a per-application GPU usage graph, and a thread monitor that runs on a per-application basis that includes CPU cycle usage, how long it's been open, and how long it's been active.

It can do far more than that, but it's a debugger's dream, giving you far more statistics then you would think possible.

Oh and it's made by Microsoft: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In order, a much more advanced version of task manager that also tracks GPU usage (on a per-GPU basis), a per-application GPU usage graph, and a thread monitor that runs on a per-application basis that includes CPU cycle usage, how long it's been open, and how long it's been active.
> 
> It can do far more than that, but it's a debugger's dream, giving you far more statistics then you would think possible.
> 
> Oh and it's made by Microsoft: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx


Thanks for the link, I was looking for this. Looks significantly better then the usual Task Manager


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> In order, a much more advanced version of task manager that also tracks GPU usage (on a per-GPU basis), a per-application GPU usage graph, and a thread monitor that runs on a per-application basis that includes CPU cycle usage, how long it's been open, and how long it's been active.
> 
> It can do far more than that, but it's a debugger's dream, giving you far more statistics then you would think possible.
> 
> Oh and it's made by Microsoft: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx


Crappy that we cant rep u man

ill have to give u a rockhard gurty manhug.....................EEEEKK


----------



## os2wiz

For anybody interested there will be a live feed of the APU 13 Conference of AMD . If interested go the AMD site click on Investor relations. Then click on upcoming events APU13.
You will then register for the live feed called APU 365. When you complete the registration you will receive an email . Click on the hotlink. The first speech by Lisa Su is 4 pm PST or 6 pm CST or 7pm EST. It will last about 30 minutes. Phil Rogers from AMD will immediately follow. HP is a big sponsor of the conference and I expect some announcement from them.


----------



## cssorkinman

Not a modular, but $59.99 is a great price for a gold rated 750 watt PSU if anyone is looking for one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-153-170


----------



## swnny

Can I quote myself with a question about IBT from the other thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This chip keeps amazing me. Or is it the board....
> 
> fx-8320
> 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0
> h100 + GT 1850's pull
> 
> FSB 200
> Multi 21
> HT/NB @ stock
> Vcore 1.425(in bios)
> 
> 
> How come the vcore is so low and it still passes IBT?


I have a question about IBT. How are you getting 75gflops, thus completing one run for 12secs at 4.2GHz, while my 8320 at 4.5 and even 4.6GHz is getting ~40Gflops, thus completing one run for more then 20secs? Is it because of faster memory?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Can I quote myself with a question about IBT from the other thread:
> I have a question about IBT. How are you getting 75gflops, thus completing one run for 12secs at 4.2GHz, while my 8320 at 4.5 and even 4.6GHz is getting ~40Gflops, thus completing one run for more then 20secs? Is it because of faster memory?


sound like a difference between IBT AVX and the normal IBT!

and an amazing chip is one that can do 5.7ghz on water


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not a modular, but $59.99 is a great price for a gold rated 750 watt PSU if anyone is looking for one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-153-170


Would this PSU be a good bang for my buck and most likely not cause issues like we think my current one is? Or would I just be hosing myself again by going cheap?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Would this PSU be a good bang for my buck and most likely not cause issues like we think my current one is? Or would I just be hosing myself again by going cheap?


if i'm not mistaken tough power series is a sea sonic re-brand. which would likely be better then the coolmaster you are using.

again not 100% sure.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Can I quote myself with a question about IBT from the other thread:
> I have a question about IBT. How are you getting 75gflops, thus completing one run for 12secs at 4.2GHz, while my 8320 at 4.5 and even 4.6GHz is getting ~40Gflops, thus completing one run for more then 20secs? Is it because of faster memory?


He has run it at standard, are you running at high or very high. On standard I get like 93 Gflops


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Can I quote myself with a question about IBT from the other thread:
> I have a question about IBT. How are you getting 75gflops, thus completing one run for 12secs at 4.2GHz, while my 8320 at 4.5 and even 4.6GHz is getting ~40Gflops, thus completing one run for more then 20secs? Is it because of faster memory?


Likely one of u is using regular ibt or a different setting. Its recommended to use ibt avx which looks the exact same as ibt but runs different. You can download it under additional software on the first post in this thread. Its also recommended to run on very high or extreme which will have way different results then regular ibt or normal settings .


----------



## chiznitz

Could anyone chime in on LLC and hard lock ups? We've discussed me upgrading my power supply but I have narrowed down my hard locks up to voltages above a certain point when using LLC Ultra/Extreme. Extreme hard locks my computer at lower voltages than Ultra does but Ultra starts the hard lockups around 1.46vcore. If I move LLC to high I can go above 1.5vcore without any lockup issues.

Does that narrow it down to PSU or something else, maybe motherboard?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Could anyone chime in on LLC and hard lock ups? We've discussed me upgrading my power supply but I have narrowed down my hard locks up to voltages above a certain point when using LLC Ultra/Extreme. Extreme hard locks my computer at lower voltages than Ultra does but Ultra starts the hard lockups around 1.46vcore. If I move LLC to high I can go above 1.5vcore without any lockup issues.
> 
> Does that narrow it down to PSU or something else, maybe motherboard?


what is the voltage under load


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what is the voltage under load


Current value was 1.488 at idle. When I hit start on FPU AIDA64 it dropped to 1.452. This is with HIGH setting on LLC

Edited: Sorry it stays at 1.452 once under load.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Current value was 1.488 at idle. When I hit start on FPU AIDA64 it dropped to 1.452 for a little but now is sitting at 1.488 again. This is with HIGH setting on LLC


in order to answer your question about the ultra and extreem llc I suggest testing what the load voltage is under load.. aida doesnt do a well enough load.. I suggest prime 95 or ibt avx on very high to get a full glance at it. Also check the voltage under load for the cpu nb.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Could anyone chime in on LLC and hard lock ups? We've discussed me upgrading my power supply but I have narrowed down my hard locks up to voltages above a certain point when using LLC Ultra/Extreme. Extreme hard locks my computer at lower voltages than Ultra does but Ultra starts the hard lockups around 1.46vcore. If I move LLC to high I can go above 1.5vcore without any lockup issues.
> 
> Does that narrow it down to PSU or something else, maybe motherboard?


what are your temps during all this. seems strange that volts would cause lock up unelss your unstable. are you running heavy loads when it locks up? what clocks are you at? 4.8ghz likely needs more then 1.5v. Possibly your VRM heatsinks are getting to hot aswell? number of possibilities really. Could be unstable ram aswell. are your power supply rails running with steady voltages (12v, 5v, 3.3v?)


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> in order to answer your question about the ultra and extreem llc I suggest testing what the load voltage is under load.. aida doesnt do a well enough load.. I suggest prime 95 or ibt avx on very high to get a full glance at it. Also check the voltage under load for the cpu nb.


I haven't found any programs yet that show cpu/nb voltage from within windows, unless I'm missing it somewhere?

vcore on prime is 1.464 after I start the test, they fail instantly though currently since I'm experimenting with LLC set to High instead of Ultra.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> what are your temps during all this. seems strange that volts would cause lock up unelss your unstable. are you running heavy loads when it locks up? what clocks are you at? 4.8ghz likely needs more then 1.5v. Possibly your VRM heatsinks are getting to hot aswell? number of possibilities really. Could be unstable ram aswell. are your power supply rails running with steady voltages (12v, 5v, 3.3v?)


Power supply voltages look good. I've ran a multimeter on them and watched it as i did my testing, they all stay well within range and don't jump around more than a milliwatt or so and that isn't often.

Temps are as posted previously, below the thresholds. The throttling happens even at 62C socket. Now the lockups only happen when I up the voltage above 1.48 or so and have LLC enabled. I'm thinking i've noticed the lockups at a lower voltage as well but haven't narrowed down what the lowest I've had the lockup at is yet.

This post has details and screenshots of my entire setup, case/cooling, temperatures under load etc

http://www.overclock.net/t/1439964/fx8350-throttling-driving-me-nuts/20#post_21176170


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Power supply voltages look good. I've ran a multimeter on them and watched it as i did my testing, they all stay well within range and don't jump around more than a milliwatt or so and that isn't often.
> 
> Temps are as posted previously, below the thresholds. The throttling happens even at 62C socket. Now the lockups only happen when I up the voltage above 1.48 or so and have LLC enabled. I'm thinking i've noticed the lockups at a lower voltage as well but haven't narrowed down what the lowest I've had the lockup at is yet.
> 
> This post has details and screenshots of my entire setup, case/cooling, temperatures under load etc
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1439964/fx8350-throttling-driving-me-nuts/20#post_21176170


Css seems to be on the right track with his suggestions.. your 12v varies quite a bit in occt


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Css seems to be on the right track with his suggestions.. your 12v varies quite a bit in occt


It varies much less with actual readings from a multimeter. I've looked for that graph on google images and almost every 12V graph I could find looks very similar to mine. I'm probably going to buy that power supply linked a couple pages back regardless though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Would this PSU be a good bang for my buck and most likely not cause issues like we think my current one is? Or would I just be hosing myself again by going cheap?


I had you in mind when I posted that link. If you are interested in it, I would ask in the PSU section about it's quality and value, the experts there are a big help









I think it's the cheapest price on a 750 watt Gold rated psu I've seen .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what is the voltage under load


Sorry for the dbl post
Take a look at the 12 volt chart on his OCCT ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1439964/fx8350-throttling-driving-me-nuts ) run compared to mine later in the thread, it looks pretty erratic by comparison.

EDIT: whoooops NINJA'd lol I just got up , been working 13 hour night shifts and I'm about as sharp as a sack of wet mice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> It varies much less with actual readings from a multimeter. I've looked for that graph on google images and almost every 12V graph I could find looks very similar to mine. I'm probably going to buy that power supply linked a couple pages back regardless though.


what concerns me is the wobble of the voltage varience. Looks like eratic jumps and drops for .3v difference. The faster and more often it happens means the power delivery is dirty.. which will push your vrms to do more work and more heat.. which creates further stress wheb adding volts to the cpu.. llc takes a bigger hit when it comes to dirty power delivery


----------



## darkelixa

Everytime I turn my amd 8350/asus sabertooth rv2 down my onboard audio makes a hissing sound for about 3-5 seconds just before it shuts down. Have tried different speakers and with just headphones pluged in. Is this normal or do i need to invest in a soundcard? The Bios is completly up to date


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Everytime I turn my amd 8350/asus sabertooth rv2 down my onboard audio makes a hissing sound for about 3-5 seconds just before it shuts down. Have tried different speakers and with just headphones pluged in. Is this normal or do i need to invest in a soundcard? The Bios is completly up to date


try rolling back to to bios 1503 and see if that corrects it.. it is a known issue of the sound to do that for the rev one and I had to rma a rev 2 for no sound. So first things first make sure its not the bios..

if you look in my replies to threads there is an official sabertooth thread.. it would be a better place for that topic


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Everytime I turn my amd 8350/asus sabertooth rv2 down my onboard audio makes a hissing sound for about 3-5 seconds just before it shuts down. Have tried different speakers and with just headphones pluged in. Is this normal or do i need to invest in a soundcard? The Bios is completly up to date


I had a similar problem recently on my Board, I just updated the drivers and haven't ran into the same problems. Might need to see if there's a new set of drivers out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> I had a similar problem recently on my Board, I just updated the drivers and haven't ran into the same problems. Might need to see if there's a new set of drivers out.


your avatar gives me seizures lol.. he said it was up to date.. although true that would help.. I also know that 1503 was a vary stable bios and 2005 is well needs to be desired


----------



## darkelixa

Sorry I thought I did post on the mainboard forum, all the drivers are up to date, so its most likely just an onboard error that could be fixed with some new hardware?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Sorry I thought I did post on the mainboard forum, all the drivers are up to date, so its most likely just an onboard error that could be fixed with some new hardware?


could be but I still suggest trying bios 1201 or 1503 first those were the most stable for me

btw here is a link to the official saberkitty club

http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-amd-owners-club/5850


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Sorry I thought I did post on the mainboard forum, all the drivers are up to date, so its most likely just an onboard error that could be fixed with some new hardware?


Yea, I meant sound drivers (realtek) but if they are up to date then idk lol. I know with my last board the onboard sound failed so I just ended up buying a 30-50 sound card (one of the asus ones) and that worked well.

EDIT: also check asus site for your particular board, might they released an update you are unaware of.


----------



## darkelixa

The current Bios I am using is 2005, is it safe to downgrade a bios??

Yes I was looking at buying just a cheap asus soundcard, with the onboard turned off in bios the hissing sound is not present with the speakers plugged in


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The current Bios I am using is 2005, is it safe to downgrade a bios??
> 
> Yes I was looking at buying just a cheap asus soundcard, with the onboard turned off in bios the hissing sound is not present with the speakers plugged in


yeah it is fine.. besides I hit higher over clocks on those than 2005


----------



## darkelixa

The weird thing is, sometimes it will make that sound, othertimes it will not


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The weird thing is, sometimes it will make that sound, othertimes it will not


I would say its either drivers or bios then tbh.. could be an issue with the onboard soundcard but doesnt seem like it


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> The current Bios I am using is 2005, is it safe to downgrade a bios??
> 
> Yes I was looking at buying just a cheap asus soundcard, with the onboard turned off in bios the hissing sound is not present with the speakers plugged in


What version is your audio sound drivers?

V6.0.1.6973 is the newest.

Like I said if everything is current, then time to buy a cheap card if you don't like the hissing lol. Don't blame you either (really annoying sound after awhile)


----------



## d1nky

well I just absolutely killed my last superpi 32M score!

ill try a superpi 1M at 5.7ghz in a bit











http://hwbot.org/submission/2451203_d1nky_superpi___32m_fx_8350_13min_18sec_578ms


----------



## 636cc of fury

some fun



http://imgur.com/MiyJoHE



http://valid.canardpc.com/pe6qdh



http://imgur.com/jNY4KwK


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> some fun
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MiyJoHE
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pe6qdh
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jNY4KwK


I wish I had Ln2 and a pot, id be even better then


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> well I just absolutely killed my last superpi 32M score!
> 
> ill try a superpi 1M at 5.7ghz in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2451203_d1nky_superpi___32m_fx_8350_13min_18sec_578ms


so took 400mhz to get 38 seconds faster







10sec per 100 mhz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2394112_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_13min_56sec_271ms


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so took 400mhz to get 38 seconds faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10sec per 100 mhz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2394112_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_13min_56sec_271ms


wish it did scale like that tbh!

this was all tweaks and os to be fair!

actually 200mhz faster than before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wish it did scale like that tbh!
> 
> this was all tweaks and os to be fair!
> 
> actually 200mhz faster than before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah.. I hear you.. I hit a brickwall at 5.3... but I think it has to do with the bios I was on


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah.. I hear you.. I hit a brickwall at 5.3... but I think it has to do with the bios I was on


I know someone else with the sabertooth R2 and it smashes the sht out of most CHVFs and my mobo!

with adequate cooling, its beaten the sht out of my benches!

check his scores and benches out

http://hwbot.org/user/johan45/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I know someone else with the sabertooth R2 and it smashes the sht out of most CHVFs and my mobo!
> 
> with adequate cooling, its beaten the sht out of my benches!
> 
> check his scores and benches out
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/johan45/


yeah I need more rads.. and a case and a better pump. Then id do better.. part of it I think my chip just doesnt like to clock high after 5.1.. 5.3 took me all I had to barely pass that bench lol I was hovering right around 1.7v just to run it.. anything more and my cumputer would shut off


----------



## glenquagmire

My fractal design xl r2. Modded the top for my 3 x 120 alphacool xt45. Monsta 2 x 120 in front.

Doing a theme build....Darth Maul. Wait and see.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah I need more rads.. and a case and a better pump. Then id do better.. part of it I think my chip just doesnt like to clock high after 5.1.. 5.3 took me all I had to barely pass that bench lol I was hovering right around 1.7v just to run it.. anything more and my cumputer would shut off


just pulled this one out the bag, fck knows how!



http://hwbot.org/submission/2451213_d1nky_superpi___1m_fx_8350_13sec_275ms

should I try moarr?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenquagmire*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fractal design xl r2. Modded the top for my 3 x 120 alphacool xt45. Monsta 2 x 120 in front.
> 
> Doing a theme build....Darth Maul. Wait and see.


looks a bit like my case when its stripped, I was going to mod it but couldn't be bothered lol


----------



## glenquagmire

yeh I have a nice plan for the theme. It should look good. Darth Maul theme.

BTW, whats the best method to apply my ICE 24k paste to CPU?? I did credit card version prior and seemed to run hot.


----------



## dmfree88

i guess i need to step back up to atleast 4.7ghz... my 8350 is holding me back on DDO which is apparently mostly single threaded. Since I have been spending most of my time playing this game I may even drop to quad core and maximize my single core power. Took me awhile to figure it out but turning off vsync helped me realize when im in a high traffic area fps drops down to as low as 50 and the gpu usage also drops to 25 percent. then if im staring at a wall or something i jump up to 300 fps with 70-80ish percent gpu useage and cpu useage goes up slightly but stays around 95% on core 0 and the others are slightly used (badly optimized for multi-core uses like 10 percent of each core asside from core 0). Never thought I could bottleneck with this thing but even at 4.5ghz Its causing what appears to be some serious fps loss. Need MOAR POWER.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> just pulled this one out the bag, fck knows how!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2451213_d1nky_superpi___1m_fx_8350_13sec_275ms
> 
> should I try moarr?
> looks a bit like my case when its stripped, I was going to mod it but couldn't be bothered lol


Do you really need to ask.. lol This is OCN... get under 12m








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i guess i need to step back up to atleast 4.7ghz... my 8350 is holding me back on DDO which is apparently mostly single threaded. Since I have been spending most of my time playing this game I may even drop to quad core and maximize my single core power. Took me awhile to figure it out but turning off vsync helped me realize when im in a high traffic area fps drops down to as low as 50 and the gpu usage also drops to 25 percent. then if im staring at a wall or something i jump up to 300 fps with 70-80ish percent gpu useage and cpu useage goes up slightly but stays around 95% on core 0 and the others are slightly used (badly optimized for multi-core uses like 10 percent of each core asside from core 0). Never thought I could bottleneck with this thing but even at 4.5ghz Its causing what appears to be some serious fps loss. Need MOAR POWER.


one day this will be address that and single threaded will be out.. soon but for now MOER POWERZZZZZZ


----------



## dmfree88

I have dreamed of maxing this game atleast vsynced for almost a decade. I dont think it can handle it short of 5 plus ghz being that ive seen raids drop to 10 fps. I would say its not a amd game thats for sure

atleast i know its the cpu not the gpu. took me forever to figure out why it wasnt getting any better since i was only at 20% total cpu useage. finally looked at each core individually went ohhhhh i see. Never thought 4.5ghz+ with vishera would ever hold back a gpu even with single core useage. atleast not a 7870. Makes me kinda sad


----------



## Deadboy90

So who plays Planetside 2 here? The Optimization patch just dropped and I went from max usage on 1 core to it being reasonably spread out among 4. My FPS are also pretty much locked at 60 now as well despite only having 50% usage on my GPU. Before the patch I was averaging 30-40 FPS and I was useless during huge 200+ man firefights because of all the stuttering. Good Job Sony!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Can I quote myself with a question about IBT from the other thread:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This chip keeps amazing me. Or is it the board....
> 
> fx-8320
> 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.0
> h100 + GT 1850's pull
> 
> FSB 200
> Multi 21
> HT/NB @ stock
> Vcore 1.425(in bios)
> 
> 
> How come the vcore is so low and it still passes IBT?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about IBT. How are you getting 75gflops, thus completing one run for 12secs at 4.2GHz, while my 8320 at 4.5 and even 4.6GHz is getting ~40Gflops, thus completing one run for more then 20secs? Is it because of faster memory?
Click to expand...

see opening post and download ibtavx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *swnny*
> 
> Can I quote myself with a question about IBT from the other thread:
> I have a question about IBT. How are you getting 75gflops, thus completing one run for 12secs at 4.2GHz, while my 8320 at 4.5 and even 4.6GHz is getting ~40Gflops, thus completing one run for more then 20secs? Is it because of faster memory?
> 
> 
> 
> sound like a difference between IBT AVX and the normal IBT!
> 
> and an amazing chip is one that can do 5.7ghz on water
Click to expand...

+1 avx and 75 is acctually pretty low
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not a modular, but $59.99 is a great price for a gold rated 750 watt PSU if anyone is looking for one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-153-170
> 
> 
> 
> Would this PSU be a good bang for my buck and most likely not cause issues like we think my current one is? Or would I just be hosing myself again by going cheap?
Click to expand...

see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> in order to answer your question about the ultra and extreem llc I suggest testing what the load voltage is under load.. aida doesnt do a well enough load.. I suggest prime 95 or ibt avx on very high to get a full glance at it. Also check the voltage under load for the cpu nb.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found any programs yet that show cpu/nb voltage from within windows, unless I'm missing it somewhere?
> 
> vcore on prime is 1.464 after I start the test, they fail instantly though currently since I'm experimenting with LLC set to High instead of Ultra.
Click to expand...

you could be dropping to low voltage at some point for your clock, or it is taking to long to switch, extreme really is not needed nor recommended unless doing extreme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Would this PSU be a good bang for my buck and most likely not cause issues like we think my current one is? Or would I just be hosing myself again by going cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> I had you in mind when I posted that link. If you are interested in it, I would ask in the PSU section about it's quality and value, the experts there are a big help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the cheapest price on a 750 watt Gold rated psu I've seen .
Click to expand...

talk to shilka amazing knowledge about psus and he probably already made a thread about them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Everytime I turn my amd 8350/asus sabertooth rv2 down my onboard audio makes a hissing sound for about 3-5 seconds just before it shuts down. Have tried different speakers and with just headphones pluged in. Is this normal or do i need to invest in a soundcard? The Bios is completly up to date


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Everytime I turn my amd 8350/asus sabertooth rv2 down my onboard audio makes a hissing sound for about 3-5 seconds just before it shuts down. Have tried different speakers and with just headphones pluged in. Is this normal or do i need to invest in a soundcard? The Bios is completly up to date
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem recently on my Board, I just updated the drivers and haven't ran into the same problems. Might need to see if there's a new set of drivers out.
Click to expand...

that is the only way i have read about to fix this problem, you have to download them from realtec (spelling )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah.. I hear you.. I hit a brickwall at 5.3... but I think it has to do with the bios I was on
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone else with the sabertooth R2 and it smashes the sht out of most CHVFs and my mobo!
> 
> with adequate cooling, its beaten the sht out of my benches!
> 
> check his scores and benches out
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/johan45/
Click to expand...

yea the saberkitty has a better power delivery, even red has said so, i never tried for 5.6ghz but i wasn able to do 5.55ghz with my saberkitty


----------



## dmfree88

hmm alot of my problem seems to be the game itself. After dropping to 4 cores and overclocking to 4.9ghz stable. Was able to keep first core use down to 81% max but the gpu useage would only increase above 90% when staring at a wall. While looking around anywhere it lowers as low as 30-40%. Then I switch to vsync and everythings low (cpu at 43% on one core, gpu at 30-40%) but then i get the occasional fps drops and raids are still iffy. Really dont know what to think or whether crossfire will help in the future or not :/ Ill try tinkering more tomorrow but tis irritating :/


----------



## Alastair

Guys where is the mainboard temperature probe on Asus M5A99FX Pro R 2.0? I do not think it is the northbridge, because the NB heatsink gets up to 60C according to my infrared thermal thingy, and it is reported by HW Monitor, Asus Probe and HW64 to not get much hotter than 40C so where is this sensor located? SB maybe?


----------



## Mega Man

usually lower right corner of the board


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys where is the mainboard temperature probe on Asus M5A99FX Pro R 2.0? I do not think it is the northbridge, because the NB heatsink gets up to 60C according to my infrared thermal thingy, and it is reported by HW Monitor, Asus Probe and HW64 to not get much hotter than 40C so where is this sensor located? SB maybe?


I don't even pay attention to the motherboard temperature reading on my board. It doesn't even seem to be consistent, some days it reports 17C at idle and barely moves even under load. Some days it says 32C at idle. It's always weird for me.

What do you all think of this case? Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - Mid Tower Computer Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119259

It has a motherboard tray fan slot ready to go along with 2 fan slots on the case door side, one of which looks to be about at the right spot to directly cool the VRMs. it also has room to mount a 240mm radiator.

I'm looking @ that one and the Rosewill blackhawk gaming. Both have room for my radiator and a motherboard tray. the rosewill only has one side fan and its not at the height of the VRMs, but its also cheaper. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147107


----------



## cssorkinman

Any of the club members playing COD ghosts? Got it today and in the single player, @4,8 ghz on the cpu / stock clocks on the card I'm averaging 80fps or so @ 1920x1200 - "extra" setting with everything else at default.

Just starting to play it, but the sound is what really stands out as being well done.


----------



## Alastair

Hmmmm.... Ok well mine does work. Ranges from around 28C - 40C. So I was just wondering where it was. It seems to be the temperature that is governing the speed of the fan that i use to cool my VRM sink. And when that reading hits 40C that little 70mm Delta fan I have stuck there starts to scream its little head off at 7000rpm.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I don't even pay attention to the motherboard temperature reading on my board. It doesn't even seem to be consistent, some days it reports 17C at idle and barely moves even under load. Some days it says 32C at idle. It's always weird for me.
> 
> What do you all think of this case? Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - Mid Tower Computer Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119259
> 
> It has a motherboard tray fan slot ready to go along with 2 fan slots on the case door side, one of which looks to be about at the right spot to directly cool the VRMs. it also has room to mount a 240mm radiator.
> 
> I'm looking @ that one and the Rosewill blackhawk gaming. Both have room for my radiator and a motherboard tray. the rosewill only has one side fan and its not at the height of the VRMs, but its also cheaper. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147107


If ur looking at mid tower might want to check out the apevia x-dreamer 4. Comes in multiple color options comes with all fans pre installed (decent fans too mine has been running for over 6 months strong and silent so far) and as far as i have noticed is the best bang for buck mid tower


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I don't even pay attention to the motherboard temperature reading on my board. It doesn't even seem to be consistent, some days it reports 17C at idle and barely moves even under load. Some days it says 32C at idle. It's always weird for me.
> 
> What do you all think of this case? Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - Mid Tower Computer Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119259
> 
> It has a motherboard tray fan slot ready to go along with 2 fan slots on the case door side, one of which looks to be about at the right spot to directly cool the VRMs. it also has room to mount a 240mm radiator.
> 
> I'm looking @ that one and the Rosewill blackhawk gaming. Both have room for my radiator and a motherboard tray. the rosewill only has one side fan and its not at the height of the VRMs, but its also cheaper. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147107
> 
> 
> 
> If ur looking at mid tower might want to check out the apevia x-dreamer 4. Comes in multiple color options comes with all fans pre installed (decent fans too mine has been running for over 6 months strong and silent so far) and as far as i have noticed is the best bang for buck mid tower
Click to expand...

There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.

Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.

Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any of the club members playing COD ghosts? Got it today and in the single player, @4,8 ghz on the cpu / stock clocks on the card I'm averaging 80fps or so @ 1920x1200 - "extra" setting with everything else at default.
> 
> Just starting to play it, but the sound is what really stands out as being well done.


Got it and havent really played it much... mp lags terribly and single player doesnt even run that well... u using fraps for fps reading?
my rigs at 4.7ghz with 2x7970... codg doesnt support crossfire or eyefinity which is a bummer, but it runs terribly...so dissapointed...havent checked fps but cant see them being high at all


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.
> 
> Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.
> 
> Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.


One of my requirements in a case is the motherboard cutout for a fan blowing on the socket. In my own tests its dropped the socket temperature significantly, therefore I'm going to require it in the case. The linked Apevia does not have it







.

The big question I have... do others think a 140mm side fan in the CM II Advanced Window would pretty much blow directly on to the VRM heatsink area? The case has 2 sidefan mounts which makes it so that one of them is higher than normal sidefan mounts.



Any other recommendations of cases that have a mount for a fan blowing on socket?

Should I consider full atx?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.
> 
> Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.
> 
> Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.


Dont knock it due to lack of knowing it. Apevia is a horrible psu brand and most there cases suck. But there fans are decent for cheap nd the x-dreamer 4 is the only case id recommend from there line up. Check its features it has everything you mentioned plus some.

It does not however have a mount for a cpu socket fan. I am currently cutting a hole for one in my case there is plenty of back side mobo access though and mounting a fan and making a grill is always fun.

The case itself though is great has amazing airflow and ive been extremely happy with it. Hope to get some water cooling someday and see how well it works.

Not many cases that i know of that have cpu socket fan mount


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Dont knock it due to lack of knowing it. Apevia is a horrible psu brand and most there cases suck. But there fans are decent for cheap nd the x-dreamer 4 is the only case id recommend from there line up. Check its features it has everything you mentioned plus some.
> 
> It does not however have a mount for a cpu socket fan. I am currently cutting a hole for one in my case there is plenty of back side mobo access though and mounting a fan and making a grill is always fun.
> 
> The case itself though is great has amazing airflow and ive been extremely happy with it. Hope to get some water cooling someday and see how well it works.
> 
> Not many cases that i know of that have cpu socket fan mount


I self modded my antec900 for the side fan and did a horrible job. I've never been very crafty and most of my projects end up looking like a pile of horse dung. I ended up making the hole slightly too big on my antec900 and there is some space around the grill now. That experience has made me not want to have to take a jigsaw to my case again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I self modded my antec900 for the side fan and did a horrible job. I've never been very crafty and most of my projects end up looking like a pile of horse dung. I ended up making the hole slightly too big on my antec900 and there is some space around the grill now. That experience has made me not want to have to take a jigsaw to my case again


meh just epoxy a shroud around it lol


----------



## dmfree88

Lol ya id just add a rubber ring around the fan grill or something that looks like it was meant to be there. Im good at fixing things to look like i meant to do that though lol.

Modding is the best part. You get to make yours better and its your custom work. Always feels good even if its a little sloppy


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.
> 
> Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.
> 
> Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my requirements in a case is the motherboard cutout for a fan blowing on the socket. In my own tests its dropped the socket temperature significantly, therefore I'm going to require it in the case. The linked Apevia does not have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The big question I have... do others think a 140mm side fan in the CM II Advanced Window would pretty much blow directly on to the VRM heatsink area? The case has 2 sidefan mounts which makes it so that one of them is higher than normal sidefan mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other recommendations of cases that have a mount for a fan blowing on socket?
> 
> Should I consider full atx?
Click to expand...

The mounts are actually put there for exactly why you're looking at them. They are there to blow air on the socket, northbridge, and VRMs, which the lower one blows on the GPUs.

Just be sure you can mount your cooler of choice and that fan at the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.
> 
> Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.
> 
> Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont knock it due to lack of knowing it. Apevia is a horrible psu brand and most there cases suck. But there fans are decent for cheap nd the x-dreamer 4 is the only case id recommend from there line up. Check its features it has everything you mentioned plus some.
> 
> It does not however have a mount for a cpu socket fan. I am currently cutting a hole for one in my case there is plenty of back side mobo access though and mounting a fan and making a grill is always fun.
> 
> The case itself though is great has amazing airflow and ive been extremely happy with it. Hope to get some water cooling someday and see how well it works.
> 
> Not many cases that i know of that have cpu socket fan mount
Click to expand...

You could not mount a 212 in it without removing the 200mm side fan and even then the heat pipes are brushing the door, it has no room behind the tray and as a result cable management is hell, you said yourself the audio cable doesn't reach, you will never fit any water cooling in that case without mods because it simply has no room for a proper rad anywhere, they force you to use two 5.25 bays for ODD and a 3rd for floppy/flash media due to the face plate, room for larger GPUs is non-existent, trying to work in a case that cramped is annoying and if they don't roll the steel it can and will cut you, the list goes on and it isn't just Apevia.

All these little things add up. It is worth the extra $10-30 to get a proper (or "premium", depending on opinion) case the first time with none of these issues then to save that money and suffer. $30 isn't even that much in the world of computers, let alone one of the few parts that will last longer then the CPU, motherboard, and GPUs.

I honestly do not mean to insult you, or your ability, but a case is probably the number two thing to not cheap out on, with the PSU being the first.

The moment you need to buy a new case for an upgrade you'll be feeling it. Believe me, I learned with my 912, and by most people's standards even on OCN that's a good starting case. But the limitations were too much, I should have saved up and got my old 932 the first time. Heck, I'm feeling it with my 8320, and the only reason I'm not getting an 8350 right now is it would be wasteful for me to do so when I have no where to put the 8320. Well, that and I don't feel like going through the OC process with another chip again, my 8320 and I have gotten to know one another.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The mounts are actually put there for exactly why you're looking at them. They are there to blow air on the socket, northbridge, and VRMs, which the lower one blows on the GPUs.
> 
> Just be sure you can mount your cooler of choice and that fan at the same time.


Would you say the CM 690II Advanced is superior to the rosewill due to the ability to mount that 140mm fan blowing onto the VRM area?

Do you feel that the CM 690II is a good case and will meet my needs now and in the future?

I've had my antec900 since 2008 and the only reason I'm switching is because...
A. I have a 240mm radiator that doesn't realyl fit in the antec 900 besides placing it in the disk bays and intaking the air there and blowing it into case.
B. I'd like better airflow on VRMs and socket due to the overclocking heat.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The mounts are actually put there for exactly why you're looking at them. They are there to blow air on the socket, northbridge, and VRMs, which the lower one blows on the GPUs.
> 
> Just be sure you can mount your cooler of choice and that fan at the same time.
> You could not mount a 212 in it without removing the 200mm side fan and even then the heat pipes are brushing the door, it has no room behind the tray and as a result cable management is hell, you said yourself the audio cable doesn't reach, you will never fit any water cooling in that case without mods because it simply has no room for a proper rad anywhere, they force you to use two 5.25 bays for ODD and a 3rd for floppy/flash media due to the face plate, room for larger GPUs is non-existent, trying to work in a case that cramped is annoying and if they don't roll the steel it can and will cut you, the list goes on and it isn't just Apevia.
> 
> All these little things add up. It is worth the extra $10-30 to get a proper (or "premium", depending on opinion) case the first time with none of these issues then to save that money and suffer. $30 isn't even that much in the world of computers, let alone one of the few parts that will last longer then the CPU, motherboard, and GPUs.
> 
> I honestly do not mean to insult you, or your ability, but a case is probably the number two thing to not cheap out on, with the PSU being the first.
> 
> The moment you need to buy a new case for an upgrade you'll be feeling it. Believe me, I learned with my 912, and by most people's standards even on OCN that's a good starting case. But the limitations were too much, I should have saved up and got my old 932 the first time. Heck, I'm feeling it with my 8320, and the only reason I'm not getting an 8350 right now is it would be wasteful for me to do so when I have no where to put the 8320. Well, that and I don't feel like going through the OC process with another chip again, my 8320 and I have gotten to know one another.


yeah but its a mid tower. I dont think any mid tower with a 160mm tall cooler fits a 200mm side panel fan (could be wrong but im pretty sure gotta go to full for that). I could have mounted it on the outside but i chose to just use the lower 120mm mount. I actually plan to add the fan to the top on the outside 120mm to blow directly onto the Noctua NH-D14 which is basically touching the side bubble. But were talking about air cooling and significant air cooling at that so it does take up alot of room. So I am not sure about the water cooling as it may require modding but theres room for 2x140mm fan on top which should easily mount a rad, without my noctua in there i would imagine there would be plenty of room. The audio cord reached but required it running across everything and my motherboards plug for it was literally as far away as it could have been. There were a few minor problems with the case dont get me wrong but for 10-30 more dollars i would have had less fan mounts, probably only 3-4 fans included so id have to buy some reasonable fans (which 3-4 more fans is easily another $30-$40 if you get decent ones. I also would have had to get a temp sensor because this thing is sweet







.

I suppose its all what your looking for. I have plenty of room for what I need. I haven't seen any better options for mid tower if you can handle the few small things that arent perfect really it would be worth it to me even if it were $10-$30 more. If I wanted more room Id go for full tower. But as far as I know all mid-towers are fairly cramped this one seemed to have plenty of room. Fit my GTS 250 with room to spare which was a big card. 7870 has plenty of room So I am not worried about gpu length either. Which case would you suggest offers more room and expandability + doesnt cost $100+ with fans or thats actually worth spending the $100+ on when you could just slightly suffer with minor issues that probably all cases come with atleast some and get just about the same for around $60? I understand not going cheap on a case but I have yet to see a reason this wont last me for years to come, Im sure longer then the parts inside of it. I have yet to see one worth spending 2x as much on and have yet to find one for 10-30 more that includes fans and/or is even worth the extra cost.

Its not a perfect case, but id still give it best bang for buck mid-tower personally. I guess Ill know more when I finally do mount a rad and see what kind of room I have (I dont expect much room but If everything fits and it still has this good of airflow, I would call it an awesome case for cost







)


----------



## chiznitz

I found someone else who had the m5a99x and upgraded to the sabertooth. I've been in PMs with him and he basically said he experienced the exact same issues I am having when he tried to go above 4500mhz on the m5a99x. he said the power delivery was just not efficient enough to accomplish it and he got the same kind of throttling and also experienced hard lockups around the same voltage I am experiencing these lockups. Unless we can confirm there are multiple people running the m5a99x evo r2.0 setup @ 4800 or above and are prime stable, I'm going to go ahead and give up on being prime stable until I decide I want to buy a better board.

I guess there's no reason for a new case or psu at this time then as well.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The mounts are actually put there for exactly why you're looking at them. They are there to blow air on the socket, northbridge, and VRMs, which the lower one blows on the GPUs.
> 
> Just be sure you can mount your cooler of choice and that fan at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say the CM 690II Advanced is superior to the rosewill due to the ability to mount that 140mm fan blowing onto the VRM area?
> 
> Do you feel that the CM 690II is a good case and will meet my needs now and in the future?
> 
> I've had my antec900 since 2008 and the only reason I'm switching is because...
> A. I have a 240mm radiator that doesn't realyl fit in the antec 900 besides placing it in the disk bays and intaking the air there and blowing it into case.
> B. I'd like better airflow on VRMs and socket due to the overclocking heat.
Click to expand...

I made a nice post explaining why the Blackhawk is better, but then I accidentily closed it. Anyway, the Rosewill Blackhawk would be better than the 690 II. If you would like reasons, ask, I'll spend the time to list them again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The mounts are actually put there for exactly why you're looking at them. They are there to blow air on the socket, northbridge, and VRMs, which the lower one blows on the GPUs.
> 
> Just be sure you can mount your cooler of choice and that fan at the same time.
> You could not mount a 212 in it without removing the 200mm side fan and even then the heat pipes are brushing the door, it has no room behind the tray and as a result cable management is hell, you said yourself the audio cable doesn't reach, you will never fit any water cooling in that case without mods because it simply has no room for a proper rad anywhere, they force you to use two 5.25 bays for ODD and a 3rd for floppy/flash media due to the face plate, room for larger GPUs is non-existent, trying to work in a case that cramped is annoying and if they don't roll the steel it can and will cut you, the list goes on and it isn't just Apevia.
> 
> All these little things add up. It is worth the extra $10-30 to get a proper (or "premium", depending on opinion) case the first time with none of these issues then to save that money and suffer. $30 isn't even that much in the world of computers, let alone one of the few parts that will last longer then the CPU, motherboard, and GPUs.
> 
> I honestly do not mean to insult you, or your ability, but a case is probably the number two thing to not cheap out on, with the PSU being the first.
> 
> The moment you need to buy a new case for an upgrade you'll be feeling it. Believe me, I learned with my 912, and by most people's standards even on OCN that's a good starting case. But the limitations were too much, I should have saved up and got my old 932 the first time. Heck, I'm feeling it with my 8320, and the only reason I'm not getting an 8350 right now is it would be wasteful for me to do so when I have no where to put the 8320. Well, that and I don't feel like going through the OC process with another chip again, my 8320 and I have gotten to know one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but its a mid tower. I dont think any mid tower with a 160mm tall cooler fits a 200mm side panel fan (could be wrong but im pretty sure gotta go to full for that). I could have mounted it on the outside but i chose to just use the lower 120mm mount. I actually plan to add the fan to the top on the outside 120mm to blow directly onto the Noctua NH-D14 which is basically touching the side bubble. But were talking about air cooling and significant air cooling at that so it does take up alot of room. So I am not sure about the water cooling as it may require modding but theres room for 2x140mm fan on top which should easily mount a rad, without my noctua in there i would imagine there would be plenty of room. The audio cord reached but required it running across everything and my motherboards plug for it was literally as far away as it could have been. There were a few minor problems with the case dont get me wrong but for 10-30 more dollars i would have had less fan mounts, probably only 3-4 fans included so id have to buy some reasonable fans (which 3-4 more fans is easily another $30-$40 if you get decent ones. I also would have had to get a temp sensor because this thing is sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I suppose its all what your looking for. I have plenty of room for what I need. I haven't seen any better options for mid tower if you can handle the few small things that arent perfect really it would be worth it to me even if it were $10-$30 more. If I wanted more room Id go for full tower. But as far as I know all mid-towers are fairly cramped this one seemed to have plenty of room. Fit my GTS 250 with room to spare which was a big card. 7870 has plenty of room So I am not worried about gpu length either. Which case would you suggest offers more room and expandability + doesnt cost $100+ with fans or thats actually worth spending the $100+ on when you could just slightly suffer with minor issues that probably all cases come with atleast some and get just about the same for around $60? I understand not going cheap on a case but I have yet to see a reason this wont last me for years to come, Im sure longer then the parts inside of it. I have yet to see one worth spending 2x as much on and have yet to find one for 10-30 more that includes fans and/or is even worth the extra cost.
> 
> Its not a perfect case, but id still give it best bang for buck mid-tower personally. I guess Ill know more when I finally do mount a rad and see what kind of room I have (I dont expect much room but If everything fits and it still has this good of airflow, I would call it an awesome case for cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

It competes with the Fractal Design 3000 and the HAF 912, it doesn't even win "bang for the buck". Also, don't put too much stock into "it comes with fans". Case design can and will win over number of fans every day of the week.

As for upgrades I'm not going to recommend anything. Absolutely anything I offer will be money _on top of_ the money you already spent, making it that much more expensive and you have a useless box laying around. The only thing you could really take with you would be the fans. Now, if you were going to help a friend build a computer, and you decide to sell your case and get a new one, that's different.

All of which is why you don't go cheap in the first place, and why I always catch people looking to get a case and point them away form the cheap ones. With any luck they should not be looking at another case unless they are planning to spend some serious money like on a big loop.

As for mid towers with room, let me introduce you to the;

Cooler Master HAF XM:


Cooler Master 912 Advanced:


Corsair Obsidian 650D:


Corsair Vengeance C70:


Corsair Graphite 600T:


There's more, obviously, but not a one of those has been modified from stock with the exception of the 600T, and even that may not have been modded I just can't be sure. Their prices range from $90 to $150 (or $50-60 for a 912 non-advanced), but they'll _all_ lay a beat-down on the $60 market and all have far far more room to grow and expand without buying a $80 dremel and ruining any chance of a warranty you may have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I found someone else who had the m5a99x and upgraded to the sabertooth. I've been in PMs with him and he basically said he experienced the exact same issues I am having when he tried to go above 4500mhz on the m5a99x. he said the power delivery was just not efficient enough to accomplish it and he got the same kind of throttling and also experienced hard lockups around the same voltage I am experiencing these lockups. Unless we can confirm there are multiple people running the m5a99x evo r2.0 setup @ 4800 or above and are prime stable, I'm going to go ahead and give up on being prime stable until I decide I want to buy a better board.
> 
> I guess there's no reason for a new case or psu at this time then as well.


There really isn't any reason the M5a99 boards should do so badly, yet they do. Call me a tin foil hatter, but I've been under the impression ASUS is holding back the non-Sabertooth/Crosshair boards back intentionally.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I made a nice post explaining why the Blackhawk is better, but then I accidentily closed it. Anyway, the Rosewill Blackhawk would be better than the 690 II. If you would like reasons, ask, I'll spend the time to list them again.
> It competes with the Fractal Design 3000 and the HAF 912, it doesn't even win "bang for the buck". Also, don't put too much stock into "it comes with fans". Case design can and will win over number of fans every day of the week.
> 
> There really isn't any reason the M5a99 boards should do so badly, yet they do. Call me a tin foil hatter, but I've been under the impression ASUS is holding back the non-Sabertooth/Crosshair boards back intentionally.


Were you saying the Rosewill blackhawk would be a good option or that the others you listed are far superior? i was going for the cooling aspect w/ motherboard fan / vrm cooling. It looks like cooling my VRMs isn't going to happen.

The worst part of this entire thing is now I'm stuck with this motherboard. It's past the 30 days for refund and besides that I already sent in the Rebate. Even worse, I read a bunch of reviews and found information on this being a great motherboard for overclocking etc, I did read the sabertooth was better but saw comments about reaching higher overclocks that from what I can now tell, weren't true. Maybe people cpu-z'g their 5ghz without being stable? I can run 5ghz and play BF4 without any issues so far but I know it fails prime within a split second and that bothers me lol.

I guess next time I'll have to do even more research, ....burned


----------



## glenquagmire

Enjoying my fractal design xl r2 for $100.00. Modded the top for 3 x 120 alphacool xt45 and have a 2 x 120 monsta in the front.


----------



## Devildog83

I like my C70, of course everyone thinks there case is the best but this one has everything a growing boy needs and plenty of room.

As you can see I have an 11" GPU with almost 2" t spare with fans on the HDD cages. A fan-mount on the panel behind the mobo would be nice but my cooling solution works great for the VRM's and even the CPU socket.



Sorry about the crappy photo, I really need a camera.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I made a nice post explaining why the Blackhawk is better, but then I accidentily closed it. Anyway, the Rosewill Blackhawk would be better than the 690 II. If you would like reasons, ask, I'll spend the time to list them again.
> It competes with the Fractal Design 3000 and the HAF 912, it doesn't even win "bang for the buck". Also, don't put too much stock into "it comes with fans". Case design can and will win over number of fans every day of the week.
> 
> There really isn't any reason the M5a99 boards should do so badly, yet they do. Call me a tin foil hatter, but I've been under the impression ASUS is holding back the non-Sabertooth/Crosshair boards back intentionally.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you saying the Rosewill blackhawk would be a good option or that the others you listed are far superior? i was going for the cooling aspect w/ motherboard fan / vrm cooling. It looks like cooling my VRMs isn't going to happen.
> 
> The worst part of this entire thing is now I'm stuck with this motherboard. It's past the 30 days for refund and besides that I already sent in the Rebate. Even worse, I read a bunch of reviews and found information on this being a great motherboard for overclocking etc, I did read the sabertooth was better but saw comments about reaching higher overclocks that from what I can now tell, weren't true. Maybe people cpu-z'g their 5ghz without being stable? I can run 5ghz and play BF4 without any issues so far but I know it fails prime within a split second and that bothers me lol.
> 
> I guess next time I'll have to do even more research, ....burned
Click to expand...

Blackhawk would be better than the 690 II. The HAF XM and the Corsair 600T and 650D would be better than the Blackhawk, but the C70 and 912 not so much.

If you're looking to cool your VRMs, do what most of us do, put a fan on it:


See that fan over the VRM sink? Just find a 90mm or something and put one there. You don't need a ton of airflow, just enough to help cool it.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Blackhawk would be better than the 690 II. The HAF XM and the Corsair 600T and 650D would be better than the Blackhawk, but the C70 and 912 not so much.
> 
> If you're looking to cool your VRMs, do what most of us do, put a fan on it:
> 
> 
> See that fan over the VRM sink? Just find a 90mm or something and put one there. You don't need a ton of airflow, just enough to help cool it.


Thanks for the info. I've done the VRM fan thing like that already, not sure if it helped. I'm fairly positive now that my motherboard is just garbage for overclocking the 8350 and I'm trying to come to terms with that. Debating if it is even worth spending the money when I can run this thing "stable enough" @ 4900mhz for now. Really wanted to play around and hit 5ghz but unless I can redeem some money for this board I just can't justify it until I'm ready to upgrade my media server...but plex already runs fine...then again mkv's have been causing all kinds of issues with my roku and I may want to convert them as soon as they're done downloading on sabnzbd......hrm I may be able to justify it to the wife haha!


----------



## Devildog83

Those EVO's are solid boards but I wouldn't try to get 5.0 Ghz out it either. If you can run it at 4.9 you are doing well. I think they have a 4+1 phase right? I am not positive but I think so. You could most likely get a bit of cash for it on e-bay and get a Saberkitty on sale somewhere.


----------



## chiznitz

Is it better to run higher voltage and Medium LLC or lower voltage and LLC Ultra? right now I'm running 1.49V and LLC on medium @4900mhz, i'm adia64 stable, but prime fails right away. haven't had an issue in games yet, in fact I gamed all day the other day @ 5035mhz but had LLC on ultra and around 1.47V which locked up on me. I could probably get away with LLC on medium and upping the voltage a little to be AIDA64 stable at 5ghz. Not that it would do any folding or anything.

Just wondering what the better power settings would be, high voltage + medium llc or lower voltage and ultra llc.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Is it better to run higher voltage and Medium LLC or lower voltage and LLC Ultra? right now I'm running 1.49V and LLC on medium @4900mhz, i'm adia64 stable, but prime fails right away. haven't had an issue in games yet, in fact I gamed all day the other day @ 5035mhz but had LLC on ultra and around 1.47V which locked up on me. I could probably get away with LLC on medium and upping the voltage a little to be AIDA64 stable at 5ghz. Not that it would do any folding or anything.
> 
> Just wondering what the better power settings would be, high voltage + medium llc or lower voltage and ultra llc.


I can't run 4.9 Ghz at 1.475 on my board. I am at 1.48 and 4.8 Ghz and can run prime but would need to up too 1.5+ to get more than an hour without fail and I don't have the cooling for it. If I were you I would back it down to 4.7 @ 1.475 and leave it there until you have a better board and better cooling assuming you don't have a full loop. For 5 Ghz you will need above 1.525 or so I would guess. Keep in mind I am just guestimating here, but you get the picture.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I don't even pay attention to the motherboard temperature reading on my board. It doesn't even seem to be consistent, some days it reports 17C at idle and barely moves even under load. Some days it says 32C at idle. It's always weird for me.
> 
> What do you all think of this case? Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - Mid Tower Computer Case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119259
> 
> It has a motherboard tray fan slot ready to go along with 2 fan slots on the case door side, one of which looks to be about at the right spot to directly cool the VRMs. it also has room to mount a 240mm radiator.
> 
> I'm looking @ that one and the Rosewill blackhawk gaming. Both have room for my radiator and a motherboard tray. the rosewill only has one side fan and its not at the height of the VRMs, but its also cheaper. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147107
> 
> 
> 
> If ur looking at mid tower might want to check out the apevia x-dreamer 4. Comes in multiple color options comes with all fans pre installed (decent fans too mine has been running for over 6 months strong and silent so far) and as far as i have noticed is the best bang for buck mid tower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.
> *
> Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.
> 
> Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.*
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.
> 
> Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.
> 
> Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my requirements in a case is the motherboard cutout for a fan blowing on the socket. In my own tests its dropped the socket temperature significantly, therefore I'm going to require it in the case. The linked Apevia does not have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The big question I have... do others think a 140mm side fan in the CM II Advanced Window would pretty much blow directly on to the VRM heatsink area? The case has 2 sidefan mounts which makes it so that one of them is higher than normal sidefan mounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other recommendations of cases that have a mount for a fan blowing on socket?
> 
> Should I consider full atx?
Click to expand...

1 word..... caselabs, you will never regret it !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are so many better options than Apevia anything... Please do not make the mistake of buying a mediocre case. Good cases last for a really long time, and multiple builds. Get something proper like an XM, Define R4, Phantom 410, Carbide 300R, or even the 690 II or Blackhawk you were already looking at.
> 
> Something with room to expand, not something cheap now that won't be able to do anything later. Room behind the motherboard tray and room for longer GPUs are important. So are cable management holes in the right place.
> 
> Just don't skimp out, get something you won't regret, because odds are you'll have the case for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont knock it due to lack of knowing it. Apevia is a horrible psu brand and most there cases suck. But there fans are decent for cheap nd the x-dreamer 4 is the only case id recommend from there line up. Check its features it has everything you mentioned plus some.
> 
> It does not however have a mount for a cpu socket fan. I am currently cutting a hole for one in my case there is plenty of back side mobo access though and mounting a fan and making a grill is always fun.
> 
> The case itself though is great has amazing airflow and ive been extremely happy with it. Hope to get some water cooling someday and see how well it works.
> 
> Not many cases that i know of that have cpu socket fan mount
Click to expand...

every case i have ever seen of theirs is flimsy. their fans are meh, and something in my experience usually breaks on their cases
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Dont knock it due to lack of knowing it. Apevia is a horrible psu brand and most there cases suck. But there fans are decent for cheap nd the x-dreamer 4 is the only case id recommend from there line up. Check its features it has everything you mentioned plus some.
> 
> It does not however have a mount for a cpu socket fan. I am currently cutting a hole for one in my case there is plenty of back side mobo access though and mounting a fan and making a grill is always fun.
> 
> The case itself though is great has amazing airflow and ive been extremely happy with it. Hope to get some water cooling someday and see how well it works.
> 
> Not many cases that i know of that have cpu socket fan mount
> 
> 
> 
> I self modded my antec900 for the side fan and did a horrible job. I've never been very crafty and most of my projects end up looking like a pile of horse dung. I ended up making the hole slightly too big on my antec900 and there is some space around the grill now. That experience has made me not want to have to take a jigsaw to my case again
Click to expand...

u channel rubber ~


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Is it better to run higher voltage and Medium LLC or lower voltage and LLC Ultra? right now I'm running 1.49V and LLC on medium @4900mhz, i'm adia64 stable, but prime fails right away. haven't had an issue in games yet, in fact I gamed all day the other day @ 5035mhz but had LLC on ultra and around 1.47V which locked up on me. I could probably get away with LLC on medium and upping the voltage a little to be AIDA64 stable at 5ghz. Not that it would do any folding or anything.
> 
> Just wondering what the better power settings would be, high voltage + medium llc or lower voltage and ultra llc.


Its best if u can to have the least amount of offset (difference between idle vcore and load). The reason being when your jumping between low and high useage like when gaming its going to be jumping in the offset. Both vboost and vdroop are ok but least amount preferred


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Its best if u can to have the least amount of offset (difference between idle vcore and load). The reason being when your jumping between low and high useage like when gaming its going to be jumping in the offset. Both vboost and vdroop are ok but least amount preferred


best thing Ive seen ya say in a long time lol

and this

However, with it turned on, we now aren't guaranteed we'll stay under the voltage that we set in the BIOS. And (as mentioned before) we're putting more stress on our motherboard's voltage regulators by trying to maintain a constant voltage

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> best thing Ive seen ya say in a long time lol
> 
> and this
> 
> However, with it turned on, we now aren't guaranteed we'll stay under the voltage that we set in the BIOS. And (as mentioned before) we're putting more stress on our motherboard's voltage regulators by trying to maintain a constant voltage
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


From that article , as long as you have quality vrm's - Vdroop is ok. The thing to watch for is a steady "floor" under your voltage at load.

Leave load line calibration disabled unless you really need it

If you have a decent motherboard, load-line calibration really doesn't buy you anything in terms of a higher overclock (at least it hasn't for me). It only artificially lowers the vcore that you'll have to set in your BIOS, but the CPU will still require the same amount of voltage when it's put under a load.

I'd recommend leaving load line calibration disabled unless you think that you're having a hard time achieving the overclock that you wanted and suspect excessive vdroop to be the problem.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> From that article , as long as you have quality vrm's - Vdroop is ok. The thing to watch for is a steady "floor" under your voltage at load.
> 
> Leave load line calibration disabled unless you really need it
> 
> If you have a decent motherboard, load-line calibration really doesn't buy you anything in terms of a higher overclock (at least it hasn't for me). It only artificially lowers the vcore that you'll have to set in your BIOS, but the CPU will still require the same amount of voltage when it's put under a load.
> 
> I'd recommend leaving load line calibration disabled unless you think that you're having a hard time achieving the overclock that you wanted and suspect excessive vdroop to be the problem.


I wouldn't read too much into that, its an old article. probably from the days when cpus had lower tdps and vdroop/vrise wasn't as bad. but then again mobos/vrms are a lot better these days.

but yea, anyone knows that LLC should be set based on how much vdroop you get. like in the article it says its the overshoot that's bad.

and we want to keep our voltage from doing that!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into that, its an old article. probably from the days when cpus had lower tdps and vdroop/vrise wasn't as bad. but then again mobos/vrms are a lot better these days.
> 
> but yea, anyone knows that LLC should be set based on how much vdroop you get. like in the article it says its the overshoot that's bad.
> 
> and we want to keep our voltage from doing that!


A good understanding of the power delivery system is essential when overclocking, especially with the 8 core FX's


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A good understanding of the power delivery system is essential when overclocking, especially with the 8 core FX's


yea I fully agree, when I had a sht mobo spent weeks learning.

most people don't know the each phase is only on for a proportion of the time, eg. 4 phases = 1 phase on 25% of the time.

the click on and off to deliver power, controlled by the driver, based on the bios

I think of it as a ray, if you had four rays shooting each on intervals you create a solid line

some of my fav links.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgN1D79Joo7tdE9xMUFlMEVWeFhuckJEVF9aMmtpUFE&gid=2

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-The-Motherboard-Voltage-Regulator-Circuit/616


----------



## cssorkinman

I played around with the LLC levels on my CHV-Z while running OCCT @ 4.8Ghz these are the values it returned.

Notice the substantial added heat load between no LLC and the lowest level of LLC.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I played around with the LLC levels on my CHV-Z while running OCCT @ 4.8Ghz these are the values it returned.
> 
> Notice the substantial added heat load between no LLC and the lowest level of LLC.


It looks like your voltage drops under load?

My board does the opposite, or did you confuse the load vs idle volts?

I must say that 12c difference is quite a lot for only changing the LLC.

On my board i do run cooler when i set the one core per computer unit to auto, in windows 7 i still have all 8 cores enabled.


----------



## miklkit

You are running at 1.56V under load? AMD says don't go over 1.55V.

What can these things safely take over the long term?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It looks like your voltage drops under load?
> 
> My board does the opposite, or did you confuse the load vs idle volts?
> 
> I must say that 12c difference is quite a lot for only changing the LLC.
> 
> On my board i do run cooler when i set the one core per computer unit to auto, in windows 7 i still have all 8 cores enabled.


Those numbers are correct. My CHV-Z without LLC enabled has huge V-droop . I would have used the ultra high and extreme settings but I was already 2C over max recommended core temp.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I played around with the LLC levels on my CHV-Z while running OCCT @ 4.8Ghz these are the values it returned.
> 
> Notice the substantial added heat load between no LLC and the lowest level of LLC.


you can see the temp difference because of the power delivery, everything is working more to keep voltage at X

also those numbers wont be the real actual voltage, youd need a multimeter to know exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It looks like your voltage drops under load?
> 
> My board does the opposite, or did you confuse the load vs idle volts?
> 
> I must say that 12c difference is quite a lot for only changing the LLC.
> 
> On my board i do run cooler when i set the one core per computer unit to auto, in windows 7 i still have all 8 cores enabled.


its called vdroop, its normal. LLC is there to compensate for it. every chip and board is different, also psu's have a part to play in this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You are running at 1.56V under load? AMD says don't go over 1.55V.
> 
> What can these things safely take over the long term?


no one really knows the answer, apparently AMD reps have said its more about the temps. im not afraid to run 1.6v 24/7 with all the power saving off. most people here wont keep a cpu more than 5 years to really notice anyway!


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I played around with the LLC levels on my CHV-Z while running OCCT @ 4.8Ghz these are the values it returned.
> 
> Notice the substantial added heat load between no LLC and the lowest level of LLC.


I was actually going to play around with this as well on the m5a99x and see what differences I see between the settings.

my end goal right now is to see how low I can run LLC, but how high I have to have the vcore in bios to achieve a stable overclock.

I attempted folding for the first time today and I errored out on almost every result.

Aida64 passed the cpu, fpu, cache, memory checked tests for 11 hours last night.

Prime fails as soon as I hit start. I'm still debating if I need to be prime stable as I don't do folding, 3d rendering, etc. It would be interesting to get a full day in of Battlefield4 but tbh it kinda sucks running it at 1024x768 on low settings. Anxiously hoping/awaiting price drops on video cards..wonder if they will drop them for cyber monday or something.

I know it would take some tweaking and carefulness but is using offset mode with a low level of LLC the best way to really accomplish an overclock and allow for some of the power saving features to be re-enabled?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Prime fails as soon as I hit start. I'm still debating if I need to be prime stable as I don't do folding, 3d rendering, etc.


prime is the only kind of stable for folding/crunching!

and even then you can be stable for 4 hours of prime and still error 1 in 10 on folding/crunching!

I had to get my stable oc of about 10 hours and then add more voltage just to crunch!

I ended up crunching with no errors, bsod or crashes for 4 days straight! (then the comp closed)

folding/crunching is the ultimate stability test, especially when done for weeks solid!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I played around with the LLC levels on my CHV-Z while running OCCT @ 4.8Ghz these are the values it returned.
> 
> Notice the substantial added heat load between no LLC and the lowest level of LLC.


That significant amount of heat must not solely be blamed with LLC alone IMO.

You are feeding a chip with more voltage. Surely the effect would be heat.

I played around with this on a GIGA board too. And I gotta say GIGA's LLC isn't really about compensating the VDroop by forcing the VRM's duty cycle. Rather, they add some voltages on a given offset setting. Not sure about Asus though.

But for you to really tell how LLC works, you should not base your readings on same voltage ranges. Not how much voltage you specify on the BIOS.

Noticed on your table, each LLC setting has different Max voltage or Idle voltage. A difference of at least 0.01 volts. Another is that Voltage delta is less at higher LLC setting.

Regular has around 0.100; *1.56-1.476*
Medium has around 0.060; *1.572-1.512*
High has around 0.020; *1.584-1.56*

The reason of the heat being more on High LLC is that the voltages were staying at higher values than other settings. Max of your Regular LLC is the minimum of your High. You get the picture?

So understanding it, you can still get your system running cooler even at Extreme LLC. Just get around this by observing where your chip would be stable.

If your chip can be stable at 1.6 Volts at 4.8GHz at Regular LLC, you can definitely say that there is a value within the range, minimum to maximum, will make it stable. At your table, 1.56 - 1.476, you can try lowering the Vcore at High LLC starting from the max value you have on Regular LLC.









Looking at how your Asus board's LLC works, I can't help but say that GIGA's LLC were crap.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I was actually going to play around with this as well on the m5a99x and see what differences I see between the settings.
> 
> my end goal right now is to see how low I can run LLC, but how high I have to have the vcore in bios to achieve a stable overclock.
> 
> I attempted folding for the first time today and I errored out on almost every result.
> 
> Aida64 passed the cpu, fpu, cache, memory checked tests for 11 hours last night.
> 
> Prime fails as soon as I hit start. I'm still debating if I need to be prime stable as I don't do folding, 3d rendering, etc. It would be interesting to get a full day in of Battlefield4 but tbh it kinda sucks running it at 1024x768 on low settings. Anxiously hoping/awaiting price drops on video cards..wonder if they will drop them for cyber monday or something.
> 
> I know it would take some tweaking and carefulness but is using offset mode with a low level of LLC the best way to really accomplish an overclock and allow for some of the power saving features to be re-enabled?


I should say the notion about finding out how low you can run LLC is wrong. It's about finding out how low you can go on the Vcore while keeping stability that should matter..


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I should say the notion about finding out how low you can run LLC is wrong. It's about finding out how low you can go on the Vcore while keeping stability that should matter..


not really!

high or extreme LLC creates a sht load of vrm heat, which causes delivery problems!

LLC should be set based on how much vdroop you have, voltage should be set according to stability.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That significant amount of heat must not solely be blamed with LLC alone IMO.
> 
> You are feeding a chip with more voltage. Surely the effect would be heat.
> 
> I played around with this on a GIGA board too. And I gotta say GIGA's LLC isn't really about compensating the VDroop by forcing the VRM's duty cycle. Rather, they add some voltages on a given offset setting. Not sure about Asus though.
> 
> But for you to really tell how LLC works, you should not base your readings on same voltage ranges. Not how much voltage you specify on the BIOS.
> 
> Noticed on your table, each LLC setting has different Max voltage or Idle voltage. A difference of at least 0.01 volts. Another is that Voltage delta is less at higher LLC setting.
> 
> Regular has around 0.100; *1.56-1.476*
> Medium has around 0.060; *1.572-1.512*
> High has around 0.020; *1.584-1.56*
> 
> The reason of the heat being more on High LLC is that the voltages were staying at higher values than other settings. Max of your Regular LLC is the minimum of your High. You get the picture?
> 
> So understanding it, you can still get your system running cooler even at Extreme LLC. Just get around this by observing where your chip would be stable.
> 
> If your chip can be stable at 1.6 Volts at 4.8GHz at Regular LLC, you can definitely say that there is a value within the range, minimum to maximum, will make it stable. At your table, 1.56 - 1.476, you can try lowering the Vcore at High LLC starting from the max value you have on Regular LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at how your Asus board's LLC works, I can't help but say that GIGA's LLC were crap.


Actual Vdroop from the setting in bios is 1.6 - 1.476 =.124
Running the test again , using settings in bios that net a load voltage of 1.476 after a slight LLC boost( voltage setting was 1.4687) , core temps were 56 C


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I played around with the LLC levels on my CHV-Z while running OCCT @ 4.8Ghz these are the values it returned.
> 
> Notice the substantial added heat load between no LLC and the lowest level of LLC.


... Duh, it's running .0375-.075v higher. What exactly did you expect?

It's very unlike you to make such a simple and stupid mistake as to act like LLC is at fault here and not the voltage... Make it so they all run at 1.475v under load and compare the temps then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I should say the notion about finding out how low you can run LLC is wrong. It's about finding out how low you can go on the Vcore while keeping stability that should matter..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really!
> 
> high or extreme LLC creates a sht load of vrm heat, which causes delivery problems!
> 
> LLC should be set based on how much vdroop you have, voltage should be set according to stability.
Click to expand...

You both said the same thing. Just saying.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... Duh, it's running .05-.075v higher. What exactly did you expect?
> 
> It's very unlike you to make such a simple and stupid mistake as to act like LLC is at fault here and not the voltage... Make it so they all run at 1.475v under load and compare the temps then.
> You both said the same thing. Just saying.


lol ninja'd look up kyadkc


----------



## d1nky

I was talking vrm temps, well in my head I was lol

but still hotter vrms and unstable power delivery will add to more cpu heat!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I was talking vrm temps, well in my head I was lol
> 
> but still hotter vrms and unstable power delivery will add to more cpu heat!


And that would be the next step, check board temps while doing the same tests


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... Duh, it's running .05-.075v higher. What exactly did you expect?
> 
> It's very unlike you to make such a simple and stupid mistake as to act like LLC is at fault here and not the voltage... Make it so they all run at 1.475v under load and compare the temps then.
> You both said the same thing. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> lol ninja'd look up kyadkc
Click to expand...

Nya nya, I been correcting much worse people all day, too tired for this rapid fire crap.

Anyway ya 2C makes better sense, and honestly that is a very small penalty to feed a CPU solid voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nya nya, I been correcting much worse people all day, too tired for this rapid fire crap.
> 
> Anyway ya 2C makes better sense, and honestly that is a very small penalty to feed a CPU solid voltage.


It's hard to quantify exactly what the heat penalty for LLC enabled vs non LLC enabled , all other things being equal just an attempt on my part







.
The answer is , of course, DAMN the LLC settings and get better cooling! lol


----------



## dmfree88

Ya its going to be hotter at higher settings due to voltage being higher under load. If your vrms can handle extra heat from increasing llc then you shpuld be able to lower bios voltage and temps should remain close to the same with less vdroop. Which means during light loads you wont be bouncing from your lowest droop vcore back up to idle vcore so drastically. I would think in the long run this would be better on most of the components including the vrm. They may be working harder but its more consistent and less fluctuation

Watch your voltage during gaming around 50 percent load its all over the place with large vdroop. With almost no vdroop it has nowhere to go and seemingly should be more stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> not really!
> 
> high or extreme LLC creates a sht load of vrm heat, which causes delivery problems!
> 
> LLC should be set based on how much vdroop you have, voltage should be set according to stability.


While your statement is true there is however a drawback using LLC with a high Voltage Delta. Either the minimum Voltage is not enough or is just the RIGHT Voltage to keep your system stable, You wouldn't know.

What LLCs with higher precision or less Delta offer is the ability to PINPOINT the right amount of voltage needed to stabilize a certain clock.

Here's a scenario, i.e., at 5.0 GHz you only need around 1.525 Volts. 1.500 and it's unstable.

Scenario 1: Extreme LLC you can set it to 1.550, consider Vroop and you're still in. Stable.

Scenario 2: Regular LLC, you need to set it at a much higher value considering the fact that the Delta is around 0.120 as reported. You need at least 1.600 to stabilize. (Not even sure if that is enough considering your chip will react to a drop in voltage when you are in the minimum point.)

This is just my opinion on how I see things with those data given. I don't have an experience with the board so I might be wrong. But you get the idea right?
Regular LLC and can't stay at the maximum point during load. So you end up compensating for Vdroop or Voltage Delta.


----------



## cssorkinman

It would be interesting to me to see what other boards do under the same circumstances, any GIGA or ASROCK owners bored and want to give it a go? Might be interesting to see what other ASUS boards do as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would be interesting to me to see what other boards do under the same circumstances, any GIGA or ASROCK owners bored and want to give it a go? Might be interesting to see what other ASUS boards do as well.


I can speak for GIGA boards. And their LLCs were crap! At least compared to ASUS'. And at least on my crappy UD3 rev 3. But heard the same things going on with UD3 rev 4 as well.

LLC on mine works by adding some offsets to my given Voltages. Aside from the fact that Voltages were on offset mode rather than Actual Numerical Values.

Why I said they were crap is that any LLC setting I use will give me the same HUGE VOLTAGE DELTA. More than 0.100 Volts from Minimum to Maximum. You can't even turn it off.
And the worst, LLC kicking in means your voltages would stay at around 0.070 Volts higher than my calculated Vcore considering my stock VID plus the offset.

In short, my board is running my chip hotter than it could've had on an Asus board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would be interesting to me to see what other boards do under the same circumstances, any GIGA or ASROCK owners bored and want to give it a go? Might be interesting to see what other ASUS boards do as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I can speak for GIGA boards. And their LLCs were crap! At least compared to ASUS'. *And at least on my crappy UD3 rev 3. But heard the same things going on with UD3 rev 4 as well.*
> 
> LLC on mine works by adding some offsets to my given Voltages. Aside from the fact that Voltages were on offset mode rather than Actual Numerical Values.
> 
> Why I said they were crap is that any LLC setting I use will give me the same HUGE VOLTAGE DELTA. More than 0.100 Volts from Minimum to Maximum. You can't even turn it off.
> And the worst, LLC kicking in means your voltages would stay at around 0.070 Volts higher than my calculated Vcore considering my stock VID plus the offset.
> 
> In short, my board is running my chip hotter than it could've had on an Asus board.
Click to expand...

Everyone who did not get a Rev 1.1 got screwed, to put it simply.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone who did not get a Rev 1.1 got screwed, to put it simply.










agreed


----------



## Deadboy90

Just picked up my new PS4 guys!!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everyone who did not get a Rev 1.1 got screwed, to put it simply.


Yep that's the quickest and simplest way to put it.

I am glad i have the rev. 1.1 i have zero issues trotting, vdroop or whatsoever.

Its an rock solid board to say it simple


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Just picked up my new PS4 guys!!!!


Does it work?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Does it work?


The machine itself works fine, I even played a bit of COD: Ghosts. It's just that everyone and their mom is trying to sign in to PSN so I can't play online.


----------



## Deadboy90

Scratch that, I'm finally signed on! I forgot that Warframe and Blacklight: retribution were coming to PS4, downloading now!


----------



## chiznitz

Well looks like I hit a hard wall even with ignoring prime as a testing tool.

I'm a few hours stable so far in ADIA64 @ 4900 w/ CPU, FPU, Cache, memory, GPU checked. i was unable to get any stability at 5ghz and LLC HIGH and voltage set to around 1.54. played cs:go for about 5 minutes and crashed out of the game.

There is basically no more headroom with my configuration. If I enable Ultra LLC and go above my current voltage for 4900 I get hard locks up. Using HIGH LLC I can move slightly higher on voltage but VRMs just throttle very quickly.

I may stay @ a aida stable 4900mhz but I do have this monkey on my back that says buy a saberkitty because you really really want to hit 5ghz and failure is not an option









Then again I should just buy an SSD and a video card that isn't 6 years old


----------



## chiznitz

If I do decide to grab a new motherboard to reach my 5ghz stable goal which one of these would be the better option with price justification. Anything else I should look at?

($148.99 AR) GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 AM3+ AMD 990FX
($184.99) ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX


----------



## dmfree88

get the sabertooth if you have the choice.

You might be having issues with ram stability or northbridge. i spent 4 hours last night trying to get ANY sort of FSB overclock stable and it wouldn't happen. Kept getting hard lockups. Even with an increase in northbridge volts to 1.3+ no matter what with fsb overclock it freezes. I tried absolutely everything possible and tried all sorts of different FSB settings. Anything over 300 causes a long boot and it resets my ram and fsb to auto (even if ram is at 1608 and northbridge at like 2250). No matter what I try with 2250 or 2500 or 2600 on northbridge its always unstable. I loosened ram timings and kept it around 1600 so I dont think its the ram. htlink is stable whether its 2200 or 2800. But as soon as I change northbridge its over. Really irritating.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> get the sabertooth if you have the choice.
> 
> You might be having issues with ram stability or northbridge. i spent 4 hours last night trying to get ANY sort of FSB overclock stable and it wouldn't happen. Kept getting hard lockups. Even with an increase in northbridge volts to 1.3+ no matter what with fsb overclock it freezes. I tried absolutely everything possible and tried all sorts of different FSB settings. Anything over 300 causes a long boot and it resets my ram and fsb to auto (even if ram is at 1608 and northbridge at like 2250). No matter what I try with 2250 or 2500 or 2600 on northbridge its always unstable. I loosened ram timings and kept it around 1600 so I dont think its the ram. htlink is stable whether its 2200 or 2800. But as soon as I change northbridge its over. Really irritating.


Too many people have the same issue for me to continue to fight with this board. My CPU/NB is @ 3.0 right now, Im at 2600 ht/nb and it runs fine. If I lower those values I get a hard lock up. if I Up the voltage more with LLC on I get lockups.

experimenting now with vcore set at 1.55 and llc medium.

*Vcore BIOS* 1.55
*Min*: 1.452
*Max*: 1.524
*Load*: 1.464, 1.476, 1.488 (Jumping around)

This is aida64 CPU, FPU, Cache, Memory, GPU stability test, currently on 6.5hrs without any issues.

is the vcore load jumping around so much an issue? it just keeps bouncing between those 3 voltages. Quite a bit of drop there but I do feel there is less heat overall, no idea to tell really though since I don't have any way of reading VRM temperatures


----------



## CreamStream

Hi Everyone

I'm completely new to overclocking and as I want to get better at it I thought this is the right place to come to.

I just got my first build and have overclocked my FX8320 on an Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 to 4.3GHz just with the multiplier and frequency but I'm having some unusually high temps atm. I'm using Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A to cool things out but getting 68c at socket and close to 56c on the core at 4.3GHz with OCCT. Prime95 got to 74c on the socket which is when I stopped it right after 4 mins or so. I noticed the temps have been getting higher the more tests I have ran too which seems strange. I had socket at 66c on the first run at 4.2GHz and 71 for 10 mins at 4.3GHz but now the temps seem to have rised so I had to change to OCCT. To me those numbers seem exceptionally high. I don't know if I somehow messed up apllying the Thermalright provided thermal paste but it shouldnt give more than some 3 degrees more as a weaker conductor I am thinking. Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamStream*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm completely new to overclocking and as I want to get better at it I thought this is the right place to come to.
> 
> I just got my first build and have overclocked my FX8320 on an Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 to 4.3GHz just with the multiplier and frequency but I'm having some unusually high temps atm. I'm using Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A to cool things out but getting 68c at socket and close to 56c on the core at 4.3GHz with OCCT. Prime95 got to 74c on the socket which is when I stopped it right after 4 mins or so. I noticed the temps have been getting higher the more tests I have ran too which seems strange. I had socket at 66c on the first run at 4.2GHz and 71 for 10 mins at 4.3GHz but now the temps seem to have rised so I had to change to OCCT. To me those numbers seem exceptionally high. I don't know if I somehow messed up apllying the Thermalright provided thermal paste but it shouldnt give more than some 3 degrees more as a weaker conductor I am thinking. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks


What voltages have you changed and what are they currently set to?
What LLC setting are you using?


----------



## CreamStream

dp


----------



## CreamStream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> What voltages have you changed and what are they currently set to?
> What LLC setting are you using?


Volt according to CPU-Z is @ 1.392 (I recall setting it to 1.386) LLC Ultra High. I had it first at high and got to 4.2GHz, then raised it to ultra high which gave me stable 4.3GHz (10 min), then tried to drop it back to high hoping my temps would go down but couldn't keep it stable so I went back to ultra high again.

posting screenshots is ok?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> get the sabertooth if you have the choice.
> 
> You might be having issues with ram stability or northbridge. i spent 4 hours last night trying to get ANY sort of FSB overclock stable and it wouldn't happen. Kept getting hard lockups. Even with an increase in northbridge volts to 1.3+ no matter what with fsb overclock it freezes. I tried absolutely everything possible and tried all sorts of different FSB settings. Anything over 300 causes a long boot and it resets my ram and fsb to auto (even if ram is at 1608 and northbridge at like 2250). No matter what I try with 2250 or 2500 or 2600 on northbridge its always unstable. I loosened ram timings and kept it around 1600 so I dont think its the ram. htlink is stable whether its 2200 or 2800. But as soon as I change northbridge its over. Really irritating.


I have UD5 too. Bus speed gets flaky after about 270mhz for me and at 300+ it just doesn't boot. Gigabytes usually don't do bus speeds as well as Asus in my experience.

UD5 also seems to have dead zones where no matter what you do you can't get the system stable in a range of bus speeds. Sadly it seems to change from board to board so I can't help you, but I would suggest trying 5mhz or 10mhz bus increments at a time until 270mhz and see which one yields the best results and then tweak 5mhz in each direction from the best there.

Something like

200 -> 210 -> 220 -> 230 -> 240 -> 250 -> 260 -> 270

Say your most stable result was 230, then try bus speeds of

225 -> 235

and pick whatever is best.

I've personally had the best results at either 235 or 255.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamStream*
> 
> Volt according to CPU-Z is @ 1.392 (I recall setting it to 1.386) LLC Ultra High. I had it first at high and got to 4.2GHz, then raised it to ultra high which gave me stable 4.3GHz (10 min), then tried to drop it back to high hoping my temps would go down but couldn't keep it stable so I went back to ultra high again.
> 
> posting screenshots is ok?


screenshots are very helpful. i'd watch for throttling as well with that board. I have it and I'm having all kinds of issues I don't like









have you placed a fan blowing on the rear of the CPU socket? that will drop your socket temps quite a bit. Your core temperatures probably aren't going to be reduced much unless you switch to a better cooler even then your VRM will probably start throttling on you with that board.

I have an 8350 and a m5a99x, I can't run prime smallFTT above around 4500-4600 without getting throttling even though my core and socket temps are 10C below limits.


----------



## CreamStream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> screenshots are very helpful. i'd watch for throttling as well with that board. I have it and I'm having all kinds of issues I don't like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you placed a fan blowing on the rear of the CPU socket? that will drop your socket temps quite a bit. Your core temperatures probably aren't going to be reduced much unless you switch to a better cooler even then your VRM will probably start throttling on you with that board.
> 
> I have an 8350 and a m5a99x, I can't run prime smallFTT above around 4500-4600 without getting throttling even though my core and socket temps are 10C below limits.


HPC MODE is enabled so I don't think I'm throttling. Macho is by far a better cooler than evo 212 so I really don't buy the idea of cooler being the problem when we are talking about these speeds. The only thing I can imagine is low quality paste applied in the worse possible way.

I dropped back to 4.2GHz and adjusted CPU LLC back to high from ultra high and got a bit better (socket 64c, core 51c)but still not satisfactory.


----------



## dmfree88

A evo can barelly push 4.3 ghz and im sure yours is similar tdp limit so dont expect much. Try re applying paste see what happens but id imagine your probably at the limit


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamStream*
> 
> HPC MODE is enabled so I don't think I'm throttling. Macho is by far a better cooler than evo 212 so I really don't buy the idea of cooler being the problem when we are talking about these speeds. The only thing I can imagine is low quality paste applied in the worse possible way.
> 
> I dropped back to 4.2GHz and adjusted CPU LLC back to high from ultra high and got a bit better (socket 64c, core 51c)but still not satisfactory.


Shouldn't be running that warm, I'd look at your hsf, see if its bumping up against the ram or something - making for an uneven mount. Make sure your fans are plugged into the correct headers also.
Could direct a fan on the back side of the socket, see what that gains you.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> A evo can barelly push 4.3 ghz and im sure yours is similar tdp limit so dont expect much. Try re applying paste see what happens but id imagine your probably at the limit


A 212 EVO can hit 4.5 at the high end, 4.4 on average. "barely push 4.3" is completely untrue.

Source: Over a year of watching people try to get 4.8 with a 212 in this thread.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 212 EVO can hit 4.5 at the high end, 4.4 on average. "barely push 4.3" is completely untrue.
> 
> Source: Over a year of watching people try to get 4.8 with a 212 in this thread.


I have the same motherboard and I had a rough time hitting 4500 on an 8350 w/ a hyper 212 plus. I'm not saying he shouldn't be able to work more out of it but I am saying he's going to be approaching the limit very soon.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 212 EVO can hit 4.5 at the high end, 4.4 on average. "barely push 4.3" is completely untrue.
> 
> Source: Over a year of watching people try to get 4.8 with a 212 in this thread.


I think he was talking about the M5A 99x EVO MoBo. Maybe I am just dumb, I don't know.


----------



## ashyg

Quick question regarding OC, voltages, clock speed, and power consumption.

Power is reasonably expensive where I live, but not absurb.

I can't actually find a solid answer on what is the stock voltage of a 8320, what is the stock voltage of a 8350. Im going to say they are both 1.3v according to:
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp

Anyway, assuming both processors are 1.3 stock, then why does the 8320 @ 3500mhz, use 125W, and the 8350 @ 4000mhz use 125W too?

I don't really get it, I figured power consumption would be a factor of voltage and clock speed.

So if I OC my 8320 to 4000mhz at stock volts/1.3... is it now using more than 125W?

Hope I am making sense







Cheers


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 212 EVO can hit 4.5 at the high end, 4.4 on average. "barely push 4.3" is completely untrue.
> 
> Source: Over a year of watching people try to get 4.8 with a 212 in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was talking about the M5A 99x EVO MoBo. Maybe I am just dumb, I don't know.
Click to expand...

If that is the case, then I made a mistake and am sorry.

We really need to get into the habit of using full model numbers, especially since there is more then one EVO Asus board too.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If that is the case, then I made a mistake and am sorry.
> 
> We really need to get into the habit of using full model numbers, especially since there is more then one EVO Asus board too.


even if thats the case didnt gerty get 4.8 or was that the pro?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> even if thats the case didnt gerty get 4.8 or was that the pro?


I didnt have the pro version......just m5a 99x evo

Great little board just a shame i had hard time getting over 4.8ghz


----------



## CreamStream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think he was talking about the M5A 99x EVO MoBo. Maybe I am just dumb, I don't know.


No I was referring to cooler master hyper 212 evo


----------



## CreamStream

Hsf looks ok and is not making contact to ram or anywhere else. I am pretty clueless at this point. I think I just have to reapply better paste which is something I'm not at all keen on doing. Paying 40€ for a hsf to get to where 8350 gets with turbo is just not acceptable.


----------



## d1nky

just started crunching for a comp again on tpu.

last time I done 5 days crash free, the extra volts are for error safety. (thinking on 5ghz tbh)

ill keep ya updated, this is for 6 days, non stop crunching.

and I can game at the same time










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamStream*
> 
> Hsf looks ok and is not making contact to ram or anywhere else. I am pretty clueless at this point. I think I just have to reapply better paste which is something I'm not at all keen on doing. Paying 40€ for a hsf to get to where 8350 gets with turbo is just not acceptable.


Why give up though, you still aren't at the limits and have a bit to go. If I were you i'd push your core to 65 if you can keep your socket below throttle, I don't need a chip to last 5 years and i have yet to have one die on me sooner. It's up to you but I would let it go above 62C for the limited time during stress tests. You will have to find a way to cool your socket though, I modified my case.

As for cooling I had a 212 plus and sent it back in order to get a thermaltake water 2.0 extreme for $59.99 after rebate. Not sure if you can find that kind of deal but its worth looking into if you can still return the cooler.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Why give up though, you still aren't at the limits and have a bit to go. If I were you i'd push your core to 65 if you can keep your socket below throttle, I don't need a chip to last 5 years and i have yet to have one die on me sooner. It's up to you but I would let it go above 62C for the limited time during stress tests. You will have to find a way to cool your socket though, I modified my case.
> 
> As for cooling I had a 212 plus and sent it back in order to get a thermaltake water 2.0 extreme for $59.99 after rebate. Not sure if you can find that kind of deal but its worth looking into if you can still return the cooler.


yeah i agree id get your money back if your expecting to get much further then that. if your extremely lucky youd get 4.5ghz but its really unlikely youll get past 4.3/4.4 without a great chip.

theres many better options out there for just a little bit more. even a phanteks PH-TC12DX will atleast get you closer to 4.5ghz. Your going to need a double tower or water cooling to push much further then that like the ph-tc14pe or the NH-d14 or alpenfohn K2 or something along those lines. I dont think any single tower cooler can go beyond 4.5ish unless your using a golden chip and the best of the single towers.


----------



## CreamStream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> yeah i agree id get your money back if your expecting to get much further then that. if your extremely lucky youd get 4.5ghz but its really unlikely youll get past 4.3/4.4 without a great chip.
> 
> theres many better options out there for just a little bit more. even a phanteks PH-TC12DX will atleast get you closer to 4.5ghz. Your going to need a double tower or water cooling to push much further then that like the ph-tc14pe or the NH-d14 or alpenfohn K2 or something along those lines. I dont think any single tower cooler can go beyond 4.5ish unless your using a golden chip and the best of the single towers.


Not trying to take this in to an argument over components instead of solving this issue but apparently you are not familiar with this cooler. PH-TC12DX performs on par with CM Hyper 212 Evo at high temperatures.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Phanteks/PH-TC12DX/6.html

The fact of the matter is that HR-02 Macho performs better than TC12DX and on par with NZXT Havik 140 approaching the likes of Noctua NB-D14, this translates to 3 degrees better results at high temperature overclocking environments compared to Phanteks PH-TC12DX. I am not talking about hitting over 4.5GHz, have in mind that I am at 4.2GHz with socket at 64c and core 51c.

8320 on ga 970a ud3 @ 4.7GHz @ 1.45 running stable max temp 52c with an CM Hyper 212 Evo cooler: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/284549-29-8320-overclock

With these components I should be be able to hit 4.5GHz, yes? I don't know exactly how big of a difference the chips themselves effect on the results but surely socket at 64c and 51 at core is too much with this motherboard and HSF? One thing is for sure, the HSF is itself is not the reason for these temperatures. Another thing which grabs my attention is that CPU-Z gives me a voltage of only 1.344 even I have it set it to 1.368 in the BIOS.


----------



## CreamStream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Why give up though, you still aren't at the limits and have a bit to go. If I were you i'd push your core to 65 if you can keep your socket below throttle, I don't need a chip to last 5 years and i have yet to have one die on me sooner. It's up to you but I would let it go above 62C for the limited time during stress tests. You will have to find a way to cool your socket though, I modified my case.
> 
> As for cooling I had a 212 plus and sent it back in order to get a thermaltake water 2.0 extreme for $59.99 after rebate. Not sure if you can find that kind of deal but its worth looking into if you can still return the cooler.


My socket is already at 63c, hitting 64c max @ 4.2GHz. If I go for 4.3GHz I'm approaching 70c.

I did notice two things though. When I put my hand on the HSF it really isn't hot, more like warm at best. Not sure if it suppose to be too hot since the core is @ 51c. CPU-Z shows voltage of only 1.344 even I have it set to 1.368 in Bios


----------



## CreamStream

After doing some research about TIM, I'm pretty confident my problem is coming from badly applied paste. It's pretty much a case of less is more here. I can see some paste on the sides of the CPU which means I applied too much and this apparently brings up an adverse effect as the heat doesn't get conducted efficiently to the heat sink only but instead creates a heat reservoir if you will around the CPU.

So too much paste is more than likely the reason I'm getting these temps. Bought already 4 grams Arctic Cooling MX-4 and going to reinstall the HSF. Will tell the results later in case someone else in the future bumps in to a similar situation.

9c difference under load between a failed and proper application of Hyper 212
http://www.overclock.net/t/819568/review-noctua-nh-d14-vs-coolermaster-hyper-212

Thank you all for the input


----------



## mus1mus

Well, depending on the chip you have, you surely need to ensure you have proper placement of the HSF. Also try to look at your chip. My 8320 has elevated edges from the get go. Not sure if anyone tried scraping off the edges on theirs but I did. For the reason of proper contact between the HSF and the Lid.

Just basing on mine, Air coolers can't really mean big help with these chips. My silver arrow can pretty much cool my chip at 4.5 but I'd say I'm already hitting the ceiling offered by air coolers in general with this chip.

Try looking at what others have to say. Things like VRM cooling will yield you better CPU temps. I should say, 4.5 can be at least your target with what you have. I have been into 4.7 (optimum limit my board has given me) on my silver arrow.

Take your time tweaking your cooling system.

Have fun along the way too.


----------



## CreamStream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, depending on the chip you have, you surely need to ensure you have proper placement of the HSF. Also try to look at your chip. My 8320 has elevated edges from the get go. Not sure if anyone tried scraping off the edges on theirs but I did. For the reason of proper contact between the HSF and the Lid.
> 
> Just basing on mine, Air coolers can't really mean big help with these chips. My silver arrow can pretty much cool my chip at 4.5 but I'd say I'm already hitting the ceiling offered by air coolers in general with this chip.
> 
> Try looking at what others have to say. Things like VRM cooling will yield you better CPU temps. I should say, 4.5 can be at least your target with what you have. I have been into 4.7 (optimum limit my board has given me) on my silver arrow.
> 
> Take your time tweaking your cooling system.
> 
> Have fun along the way too.


Thanks. 4.5GHz is where I'm aiming at, 4.7GHz being max and more what I could ask for. I see a fair amount of paste overflowing the CPU and all over the place. I'm glad the paste Thermalright uses is not conductive otherwise this could have been an expensive lesson. I'm pretty confident I'll be at 4.5GHz on monday.


----------



## Deadboy90

So heres my Firestike score with my 8320 @ 4.5 and 7950 @ 1150/1500:


Is it just me or does this seem unusually high?


----------



## Devildog83

It does seem a bit high but not outrageous. Here is with a 7870 @ 1200/1400 and an 8350 @ 4.7.



Edit: now that I look closer that is a very high graphics score for that card at those clocks.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamStream*
> 
> Thanks. 4.5GHz is where I'm aiming at, 4.7GHz being max and more what I could ask for. I see a fair amount of paste overflowing the CPU and all over the place. I'm glad the paste Thermalright uses is not conductive otherwise this could have been an expensive lesson. I'm pretty confident I'll be at 4.5GHz on monday.


Well fixup that paste and get rocking!

Does your case have a cutout behind the cpu socket? You can temporarily place a fan blowing on it to lower those socket temperatures, if you want to achieve what you're after with that motherboard I'd almost guarantee you're going to want some cooling back there during stress tests, if that is impossible try and get some air flowing on the socket inside the case. I placed a fan on my video card blowing at an angle towards the socket and vrm heatsink, this dropped socket temps about 2c.

I've had my socket/cpu quite a bit above the 72/62 limit. I'm only willing to do that in the smallftt tests in prime and definately had to do it to hit 4500 on my 8350 with air cooling. The m5a99x is just not up to the par with it fx brother or the saberkittys. I think I'm just going to break the bank and order a saberkitty just because I don't like throttling at 4600mhz when I'm on water.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So heres my Firestike score with my 8320 @ 4.5 and 7950 @ 1150/1500:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does this seem unusually high?


seems normal, itll be higher if done on win8 tho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It does seem a bit high but not outrageous. Here is with a 7870 @ 1200/1400 and an 8350 @ 4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: now that I look closer that is a very high graphics score for that card at those clocks.


nah its normal


----------



## Deadboy90

So what's the average Firestrike score then for a 7970? I know one of you posed picks of a 8350 and a 7970 on here but I am beating that score by a good 2000 points.


----------



## neurotix

I don't have any pics to back it up but with my 7970 @ 1200/1600mhz I get about 6500 in Firestrike. This is with the cpu at 4.7ghz.

That 7950 score at those clocks is insane. If you clocked it a little higher you could pull over 7000. Even with my core a little bit higher and my RAM at 1700 my 7970 can't break 7000.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreamStream*
> 
> Not trying to take this in to an argument over components instead of solving this issue but apparently you are not familiar with this cooler. PH-TC12DX performs on par with CM Hyper 212 Evo at high temperatures.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Phanteks/PH-TC12DX/6.html
> 
> The fact of the matter is that HR-02 Macho performs better than TC12DX and on par with NZXT Havik 140 approaching the likes of Noctua NB-D14, this translates to 3 degrees better results at high temperature overclocking environments compared to Phanteks PH-TC12DX. I am not talking about hitting over 4.5GHz, have in mind that I am at 4.2GHz with socket at 64c and core 51c.
> 
> 8320 on ga 970a ud3 @ 4.7GHz @ 1.45 running stable max temp 52c with an CM Hyper 212 Evo cooler: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/284549-29-8320-overclock
> 
> With these components I should be be able to hit 4.5GHz, yes? I don't know exactly how big of a difference the chips themselves effect on the results but surely socket at 64c and 51 at core is too much with this motherboard and HSF? One thing is for sure, the HSF is itself is not the reason for these temperatures. Another thing which grabs my attention is that CPU-Z gives me a voltage of only 1.344 even I have it set it to 1.368 in the BIOS.


That guy doesn't mention how he stresses to be "stable". I have doubts about 4800 5 on air and that 51c max temp. Prime would send those temps much higher. I ran lower voltage and 4500mhz on cm hyper 212. The temps hit 65 core during an overnight run of prime blend test with 40F temps @ intake


----------



## dmfree88

You cant just pull some random post from toms hardware where someone claims to have gotten 4.7ghz on a hyper 212. Im willing to bet that he is full of it and/or using games as stability tests or something (which is ok for some but should not be portrayed as stable without mention of this). He would have to have a GOLDEN chip AND 2 Delta fans blasting your ears off through the hyper to get anywhere close to 4.7.

Dont get me wrong the cooler you got there should be better then a hyper212 but its not as much better as you seem to think. Your talking about a few degree difference at lower clocks its still got a similar TDP limit therefor a similar max overclockability. I am sure you will get atleast 4.4ghz probably 4.5ghz but as I mentioned dont expect miracles. Also dont believe everything you read I dont know anyone in this world that could possibly have 4.7ghz on a hyper212 that can even turn IBT on let alone let it run 10+ runs







. Ask the hyper 212 club they will tell you its real capabilities which arent great and as far as I know there really isn't a single tower out there that can push much further then the 212.

Also this is review shows nothing of max overclock:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Phanteks/PH-TC12DX/6.html
I do not trust temperatures during stock/low oc testing. Whats the point? It doesn't show how far the CPU could be pushed. Stock settings is useless to test at.. Should be pushed to highest overclock possible and compared to highest clock possible on other coolers. 4.1ghz oc really doesnt tell you much about the limit of the cooler, especially with PWM fans lower settings could be allowed to get to higher temps due to fan curve. I know the tc12dx will push further then a 212.. dont know how much but its certainly a better option thats for sure. But again this is all similar tdp limit so likely not to go too much further.

Anyways I hope replacing the tim gets you better results though. Certainly would hope you could push further then 4.2ghz







.

Good luck let us know how it works out


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So what's the average Firestrike score then for a 7970? I know one of you posed picks of a 8350 and a 7970 on here but I am beating that score by a good 2000 points.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I don't have any pics to back it up but with my 7970 @ 1200/1600mhz I get about 6500 in Firestrike. This is with the cpu at 4.7ghz.
> 
> That 7950 score at those clocks is insane. If you clocked it a little higher you could pull over 7000. Even with my core a little bit higher and my RAM at 1700 my 7970 can't break 7000.


what??

If I done this on Windows 8 you can add 500 points to it! and gfx and cpu would be higher!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/762043



edit - you only got to do a good search on 3dmark, look for the NON clocked gpu/cpu and see the average scores.... or compare yours clock to clock...


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/l0lqk3

new 24/7
5ghz on all 8cores
2300mhz cas7


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So what's the average Firestrike score then for a 7970? I know one of you posed picks of a 8350 and a 7970 on here but I am beating that score by a good 2000 points.


Downclocked cpu to stock 8320 levels and the 7970 was at stock







. Your score is fine


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Downclocked cpu to stock 8320 levels and the 7970 was at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your score is fine


You sure? Cuz my graphics score was so much higher


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You sure? Cuz my graphics score was so much higher


all you got to do is some google searching, and youll see what the range is.

now if you think its miraculously adds more points then we can have a lil bench off... lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> all you got to do is some google searching, and youll see what the range is.
> 
> now if you think its miraculously adds more points then we can have a lil bench off... lol


Gladly! I'm on Windows 7 BTW. Gimme your best Firestrike score! BRING IT!!!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Gladly! I'm on Windows 7 BTW. Gimme your best Firestrike score! BRING IT!!!




probably do a bit better, best one on 3dmark site is 8k total

win 7 64bit

when ya beat that then ill come back with more


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> probably do a bit better, best one on 3dmark site is 8k total
> 
> win 7 64bit
> 
> when ya beat that then ill come back with more


Ill post tonight when I get home, I'm at the bar now. Can you actually do a run at 1150/1500 for me though? I wanna compare.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ill post tonight when I get home, I'm at the bar now. Can you actually do a run at 1150/1500 for me though? I wanna compare.


would do but im crunching atm!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> would do but im crunching atm!


Ok. Crunching what may I ask?


----------



## Tatakai All

Sup Piledriver owners, I've been holding off as long as I could since BD and since Steamroller won't have any desktop cpu's, my wait is over. I've got my Phenom II 955 @ 3.7 so my question is how much of an upgrade will a 8350 be? What's the average OC that I can expect from one of these? If you check my rig you'll see that I have a CHV and some Mushkin Redlines that's 2133mhz RAM but currently it's 1333mhz since my 955 won't do anything over that. It's been a while since PD has come out and I know there's a 9590 also but I don't know that I want to pay $400 bucks for it, what are the differences if any? They're pretty much the same chip but better binned right? So out of the 8320 and 8350 line up what would be my best bet? There's a $40 difference between the two but that's not a concern to me unless the 8320 OC's really well. Out of the two which one is on average a better OC'er? Should I get a 8350 and OC as much as can or a 8320 and see if it'll OC as much or better than a 8350? Thanks for the help guys this has been a long time coming, I've been waiting and hoping on Steamroller but that's not going to happen so this is what I'm faced with right now. So what's the verdict?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

My final daily driver settings hahaha. Been letting it hang out in Prime 95 all day







This is on an h100 btw.

NB and HT now sitting at 2700. Locking the fsb at 300 and my ram back at it's exact intended settings this thing is just as snappy as my wife in a bad mood! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Sup Piledriver owners, I've been holding off as long as I could since BD and since Steamroller won't have any desktop cpu's, my wait is over. I've got my Phenom II 955 @ 3.7 so my question is how much of an upgrade will a 8350 be? What's the average OC that I can expect from one of these? If you check my rig you'll see that I have a CHV and some Mushkin Redlines that's 2133mhz RAM but currently it's 1333mhz since my 955 won't do anything over that. It's been a while since PD has come out and I know there's a 9590 also but I don't know that I want to pay $400 bucks for it, what are the differences if any? They're pretty much the same chip but better binned right? So out of the 8320 and 8350 line up what would be my best bet? There's a $40 difference between the two but that's not a concern to me unless the 8320 OC's really well. Out of the two which one is on average a better OC'er? Should I get a 8350 and OC as much as can or a 8320 and see if it'll OC as much or better than a 8350? Thanks for the help guys this has been a long time coming, I've been waiting and hoping on Steamroller but that's not going to happen so this is what I'm faced with right now. So what's the verdict?


You have a CH-V and an H100. Expect 4.8Ghz easy unless you get a dud.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have a CH-V and an H100. Expect 4.8Ghz easy unless you get a dud.


LOL right when I post my ss of 4.8ghz on a CVF-Z with an H100!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> probably do a bit better, best one on 3dmark site is 8k total
> 
> win 7 64bit
> 
> when ya beat that then ill come back with more


What's a safe memory and core voltage for these cards? I don't wanna blow it out trying to out bench you.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What's a safe memory and core voltage for these cards? I don't wanna blow it out trying to out bench you.


The setting you used just before the one that made it go "poof"


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The setting you used just before the one that made it go "poof"











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What's a safe memory and core voltage for these cards? I don't wanna blow it out trying to out bench you.


Without heat in mind, usually around 1.25 to 1.3max but doubt you will get that voltage on air. My black edition will do 1.25v but any higher and I can't keep temps down at all. Memory voltage? Very card dependant it seems.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without heat in mind, usually around 1.25 to 1.3max but doubt you will get that voltage on air. My black edition will do 1.25v but any higher and I can't keep temps down at all. Memory voltage? Very card dependant it seems.


Hmm... Well temps are pretty good with this card, with 1150/1500 on 1.220v I get a max temp of about 68c after folding all night. This is with a Twin Frozr cooler.


----------



## ashyg

On the topic of 7950's is undervolting a bad idea (when you don't need the extra juice from OC'ing)

Running my vapor x at 900/1250 with +0 power limit, and 1.01 volts


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> On the topic of 7950's is undervolting a bad idea (when you don't need the extra juice from OC'ing)
> 
> Running my vapor x at 900/1250 with +0 power limit, and 1.01 volts


No. Undervolting has never hurt any hardware as far as I know. As long as its stable feel free to under volt to your hearts content. You will get reduced power usage but possibly give up a bit of performance. I had to do this myself with an old 6850 when I was being forced to use a crappy 500 watt PSU for a bit. It couldn't handle the 6850 at stock voltage and almost smoked my whole system.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have a CH-V and an H100. Expect 4.8Ghz easy unless you get a dud.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> LOL right when I post my ss of 4.8ghz on a CVF-Z with an H100!


Thanks guys good to know.







What kind of performance increase am I looking at if I can get a 4.8 or similar OC compared to my 955 @ 3.7?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have a CH-V and an H100. Expect 4.8Ghz easy unless you get a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> LOL right when I post my ss of 4.8ghz on a CVF-Z with an H100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of performance increase am I looking at if I can get a 4.8 or similar OC compared to my 955 @ 3.7?
Click to expand...

A stock 8350 at 4.0 should be roughly the same in single thread performance as your 955 @ 3.7. 4.8 is another 20% on top of that. In addition, the 8350 acts as a 6.4-core under full load due to decoder limitations.

~20% faster single thread.
~92% faster multi thread.

Give or take. As always, dependent on the application and any other variables, so no guaranteed numbers.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l0lqk3
> 
> new 24/7
> 5ghz on all 8cores
> 2300mhz cas7


DAT G-SKILL!







I got my 2133 Corsair Vengeance to 2400 @ 9-10-12-31 1T.


----------



## Alastair

Guys will filling all my DIMM slots cause me to have to reduce my overclock?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

It can


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A stock 8350 at 4.0 should be roughly the same in single thread performance as your 955 @ 3.7. 4.8 is another 20% on top of that. In addition, the 8350 acts as a 6.4-core under full load due to decoder limitations.
> 
> ~20% faster single thread.
> ~92% faster multi thread.
> 
> Give or take. As always, dependent on the application and any other variables, so no guaranteed numbers.


Much appreciated!







I would +rep you if I could.


----------



## Alastair

Hmmm.... I wanna go 16gb. But I dunno what it will do having 4x4gn in my system and IMC stress and that sort of thing.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys will filling all my DIMM slots cause me to have to reduce my overclock?


Are you heat or voltage limited?


----------



## Alastair

In terms of what? My current OC?


----------



## KyadCK

Yup. If you aren't thermally limited, then the extra IMC heat shouldn't mean much.


----------



## Alastair

I am thermally limited.







I cant do 4.9 cause temps start to get a little out of hand. But when I add the extra ram I will also be adding new GPU's and more radiator as well. So by then I wont be.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What's a safe memory and core voltage for these cards? I don't wanna blow it out trying to out bench you.


urmm mem volts I don't really change, sometimes upto 1650v (1.65v) when cold or more tougher bench.

To me, the core volts for a short period of time has no limits, only thermal limits. I been upto and around 1350v (1.35v)

its temps what concerns me the most, like I bench this cpu upto 1.75v sometimes.


----------



## Mega Man

check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it


it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject







i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think


I cant see the prime pics etc, its the res/3 monitor strectch which I cant see on 1080. a link to your cpuz would be good. or single screen screenshots.

also deadboy ya not killed ya card from benching?! lol crunching is like folding btw


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
Click to expand...

What voltage is this?


----------



## sdlvx

Hey, can I ask a favor of you guys?

For those of you who have purchased an FX CPU lately, could you tell me the batch numbers? Should be something like 1335 or something.

Trying to deduce how much inventory AMD has stashed away


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Hey, can I ask a favor of you guys?
> 
> For those of you who have purchased an FX CPU lately, could you tell me the batch numbers? Should be something like 1335 or something.
> 
> Trying to deduce how much inventory AMD has stashed away


1331PGN (8320, OCs to 4.4 without issue).


----------



## jayflores

new tweaks from my 8350, 1st photo 4.8ghz/2200mhzc7 and 2nd photo 5ghz/2300mhzc7

goodafternoon


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Hey, can I ask a favor of you guys?
> 
> For those of you who have purchased an FX CPU lately, could you tell me the batch numbers? Should be something like 1335 or something.
> 
> Trying to deduce how much inventory AMD has stashed away
> 
> 
> 
> 1331PGN (8320, OCs to 4.4 without issue).
Click to expand...

Ah thanks. That's about the delay I saw when I bought my FX last year. Seems they are probably selling fine. More input would be helpful from others but I appreciate you checking and posting for me.

Someone making the claim that AMD is sitting on enough FX chips to last them through next year and not get a refresh because there's spare parts laying around to keep up with demand through 2014. Not if they are still selling week 31 year 13 chips.


----------



## MadGoat

my 1245PGN is a dog, and simply refuses to do anything above 4.75 stable... Takes ~1.55v @ load to keep 4.75 stable at that.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think


I want 300 fsb on my ud5







. Howd you get stable i cant even boot at 300 fsb with everything downclocked near stock still wont even post.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> What's a safe memory and core voltage for these cards? I don't wanna blow it out trying to out bench you.
> 
> 
> 
> urmm mem volts I don't really change, sometimes upto 1650v (1.65v) when cold or more tougher bench.
> 
> To me, the core volts for a short period of time has no limits, only thermal limits. I been upto and around 1350v (1.35v)
> 
> its temps what concerns me the most, like I bench this cpu upto 1.75v sometimes.
Click to expand...

Whoa, dude, he's talking GPU memory not DIMMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> I want 300 fsb on my ud5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Howd you get stable i cant even boot at 300 fsb with everything downclocked near stock still wont even post.
Click to expand...

Heh, I actually have 300 FSB too on my UD3.









Set it and forget it, basically how it went. Just luck of the draw with these chips, I swear.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoa, dude, he's talking GPU memory not DIMMs.


you don't say...

so was I, hence I put it in the same format AB/trixx does (1650v)


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoa, dude, he's talking GPU memory not DIMMs.
> Heh, I actually have 300 FSB too on my UD3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set it and forget it, basically how it went. Just luck of the draw with these chips, I swear.


Ya i actually set my gpu mem volts to same as dimm they both run same stock.

Crazy you got both giga boards to 300 fsb. I cant get over 220 stable and over 300 wont post. Just had another ud7 owner fix his boot problems by lowering fsb oc. Maybe 300 exactly is the magic number







. Imma try it later just o see. Or you just got a good chip. Mine and goats suck so might be part of the reason why. Good to know its possible tho


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok whats going on here? After increasing my OC my Firestrike scores DROPPED about 2000 points! On the left is the one i did just now and the right is the one i did yesterday. Same drivers and everything.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok whats going on here? After increasing my OC my Firestrike scores DROPPED about 2000 points! On the left is the one i did just now and the right is the one i did yesterday. Same drivers and everything.


Throttling or instability


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Throttling or instability


I just ran it again at at the exact same clock speeds and settings as yesterday and got a 5000. Where is this newfound throttling coming from?


----------



## dmfree88

Id guess your first run was a fluke


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok whats going on here? After increasing my OC my Firestrike scores DROPPED about 2000 points! On the left is the one i did just now and the right is the one i did yesterday. Same drivers and everything.


I couldn't tell you from a screenprint, we would need the detailed scoring to say what it is!

the part that says fps etc to compare... link a compare of the 2

otherwise ya guessing..........

come to think of it, even at stock mine isn't as low as 5k total!


----------



## Deadboy90

Phew, I rebooted a couple times, and cleared the CMOS and im finnaly getting normal scores again. No idea what that was about. Anyway, I finally broke 7K:


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> probably do a bit better, best one on 3dmark site is 8k total
> 
> win 7 64bit
> 
> when ya beat that then ill come back with more


Afraid I must concede to you my friend. I knew going in that my 8320 could do any more than 4.6 but I was hoping to make it up with the 7950. Sadly, I seem to hit a wall at around 1200 on the core. What did you do to get your memory so high? With 1.26v (the highest I can get without throttling) I can barely make 1600 mem.


----------



## dmfree88

You may not have memory volt control on your card. Just saw someone on the 7970 thread all the way up to 1800 memory with volts oc to 1650. Im able to push over 1400 barely with my 7870 at same volts. Core volts wont effect memory oc if u dont have mem volt control you prob won get too far with it


----------



## Mega Man

he probably has ephilina ( spelling is wrong ) rather then hynix


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he probably has ephilina ( spelling is wrong ) rather then hynix


Elpida

Elpida is pretty much equal to Hynix these days anyway. They have been since around the HD6XXX era. My Elpida chips on my 6850's do 1215MHz (4860MHz) stable for gaming and I can bench at 1225Mhz-1230MHz (4900MHz-4920MHz). Most 6850's and 70's I have seen in the club seem to be topping out around 1150 sort of mark. Granted these Elpida's on my cards are rated for 1250MHz (5000MHz).

I think I had Elpida's on my 5770's as well and those used to run at 1360MHz (5440MHz) on stock volts.


----------



## dmfree88

I believe elpida is still the top dawg. IIRC my memory is hynix on my 7870 hawk. Devilboy has a 7870 powercolor devil and im pretty sure his is elpida. He is able to push 1450mem (Max AB will allow him) and i dont think his is even overvolted to 1650. Mine even overvolted to 1700 still wont go over 1425 but runs 1400 at 1650. Might have been just luck of the draw i suppose but i would like to see more results hynix vs elpida.


----------



## dmfree88

FSB OC let me bring down the timings still get some better numbers out of my ram. All close but heres the comparison:

1866 loose timings (1.7v wasnt enough to stabilize normal timings):

Stock timings/clocks which i was running daily:

After FSB OC:

Only lower score is read but really its still overall better I am happy with it plus im at 1.63v. Will try to push further (its really not that high oc) when i get more fan on CPU cooler







(so i can push fsb further im kinda trapped at lower fsb settings since nothing high boots)


----------



## dmfree88

I could have had them backwards but i thought hynix was the worse of the two. IDK


----------



## d1nky

LOL dafuq!

its Samsung >> Hynix >> elpida

elpida is the cheapest and lowest binned, it cant often oc anymore than 1400-1500 on AMD 7*** cards, it sucks for overclocking and output.

Hynix on the other hand can oc pass 1800mhz, and has loads better performance, and scales well.

@deadboy, that's cool. only know a few 7950s that can oc well tbh!


----------



## Durquavian

But it seems that 1500 is the max necessary on the 290X so it wont matter so much which you get. Thank god for the 512 bit bus.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he probably has ephilina ( spelling is wrong ) rather then hynix
> 
> 
> 
> Elpida
> 
> Elpida is pretty much equal to Hynix these days anyway. They have been since around the HD6XXX era. My Elpida chips on my 6850's do 1215MHz (4860MHz) stable for gaming and I can bench at 1225Mhz-1230MHz (4900MHz-4920MHz). Most 6850's and 70's I have seen in the club seem to be topping out around 1150 sort of mark. Granted these Elpida's on my cards are rated for 1250MHz (5000MHz).
> 
> I think I had Elpida's on my 5770's as well and those used to run at 1360MHz (5440MHz) on stock volts.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I believe elpida is still the top dawg. IIRC my memory is hynix on my 7870 hawk. Devilboy has a 7870 powercolor devil and im pretty sure his is elpida. He is able to push 1450mem (Max AB will allow him) and i dont think his is even overvolted to 1650. Mine even overvolted to 1700 still wont go over 1425 but runs 1400 at 1650. Might have been just luck of the draw i suppose but i would like to see more results hynix vs elpida.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Elpida
> 
> Elpida is pretty much equal to Hynix these days anyway. They have been since around the HD6XXX era. My Elpida chips on my 6850's do 1215MHz (4860MHz) stable for gaming and I can bench at 1225Mhz-1230MHz (4900MHz-4920MHz). Most 6850's and 70's I have seen in the club seem to be topping out around 1150 sort of mark. Granted these Elpida's on my cards are rated for 1250MHz (5000MHz).
> 
> I think I had Elpida's on my 5770's as well and those used to run at 1360MHz (5440MHz) on stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no and NO. I have had both, my 7950 VaporX had elpida, wouldnt go over 1600. My 7970 has Hynix, will do close to 1900. My 290x has Elpida, wont even do 1700 (While 99% of hynix do)
> 
> Stop making ridiculous claims.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL dafuq!
> 
> its Samsung >> Hynix >> elpida
> 
> elpida is the cheapest and lowest binned, it cant often oc anymore than 1400-1500 on AMD 7*** cards, it sucks for overclocking and output.
> 
> Hynix on the other hand can oc pass 1800mhz, and has loads better performance, and scales well.
> 
> @deadboy, that's cool. only know a few 7950s that can oc well tbh!


-

yeps


----------



## Devildog83

Here's your Elpida chips guy's, how many 7870's do you see at these clock's.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Here's your Elpida chips guy's, how many 7870's do you see at these clock's.


try above 1600 or 1700.....

that's about normal/high for elpida

also show me a bench with that core!


----------



## Deadboy90

*NOOOOOOOOO!!!*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443714/hexus-amd-fx-processors-won-t-get-steamroller-cores-in-2014


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> try above 1600 or 1700.....
> 
> that's about normal/high for elpida
> 
> also show me a bench with that core!


1st of all, 1555 is not normal for a 7870, what percent of 7870's you think can evenstay on there desk top very long without freezing at those clocks? 1 percent if that. Those clocks are way out of reality for a 7870. I can't bench there and neither can anyone else, I don't care what chips you have.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> You're really thinking that since your card can do this with elpida RAM at 1555MHz on your card (199GB/s Total RAM Bandiwdth) will CONVINCE US "HEY ELPIDA DOESNT SUCK, THIS GUY GOT 1555 ON THIS CARD"


I don't expect to believe anything, you take life too serious. It's easy to get folks riled up these days. To be honest I could really give a flying you know what which one you believe is better. I just like getting guys riled up trying to prove how much smarter they are than the next guy. There is so much more in life to worry about than who knows the most about which memory chip is better on which GPU. Relax, take a deep breath and reevaluate what is really important.

By the way, in case you had not notices that's a 7870 not a 7900 card so those clocks are very high no matter what chip they have in them.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> And we dont care about your mediocre 7870 clocks.


Who is we, do you have a mouse in your pocket. Dude I have been posting in this thread for a long time, you've been in here what, a week, and now you think you can just come in here and bash me. This is a Vishera thread anyhow, and I don't think you are being helpful by bashing other members.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOO!!!*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443714/hexus-amd-fx-processors-won-t-get-steamroller-cores-in-2014


Late to the party much?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 1st of all, 1555 is not normal for a 7870, what percent of 7870's you think can evenstay on there desk top very long without freezing at those clocks? 1 percent if that. Those clocks are way out of reality for a 7870. I can't bench there and neither can anyone else, I don't care what chips you have.


major butthurt there man!

ive had a 7870, it done about 1150/1550 so don't give me the high and mighty 'my 7870 is golden'

I went from 7770 - 7870 - 7950, settled on a 7950 because it was actually worth having...

btw I had the 7870 less than a day, so no I haven't got proof. I did have the 7770 for a few days and got proof of that. actually I may have some pics somewhere.

I also believe they still use the same elpidas on pitcairn as they do on Tahiti! so itll be an average of whatever elpida can do and is binned so!

anyway im not arguing.. btw a screenshot would be in 2D clocks, the ones shown on gpuz are 3D


----------



## chiznitz

Hey folks when i hitup google shopping for a sabertooth board I get some matches that $50 cheaper, a few of them are refurbs and some don't list why they are cheap.

has anyone ordered one of these from somewhere other than newegg or a reputable shop? Would be interesting to know results...

http://www.ascendtech.us/asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-ddr3-no-i-o_i_mbam3asu990fxno.aspx?agent=froogle (no backplate but thats $9.99 on ebay) $129.99

http://bookvault.net/p/8883/ASUS%20SABERTOOTH%20990FX%20R2.0%20AM3+%20AMD%20990FX%20SATA%206Gbs%20USB%203.0%20ATX%20AMD%20Motherboard-%252d%252d-27QO008LQWUJZ98.html $126.99

http://www.cedarpc.com/product/44097/ASUS-Sabertooth-990FX-R2-0/?gclid=CMGqqfHn7roCFTBgMgodB1cAqQ new open box $125

I am also now looking into video cards and possibly the case upgrade we discussed earlier.

I'm debating between a 280x or a 7970, price limit would be around $280-320 on video card


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> major butthurt there man!
> 
> ive had a 7870, it done about 1150/1550 so don't give me the high and mighty 'my 7870 is golden'
> 
> I went from 7770 - 7870 - 7950, settled on a 7950 because it was actually worth having...
> 
> btw I had the 7870 less than a day, so no I haven't got proof. I did have the 7770 for a few days and got proof of that. actually I may have some pics somewhere.
> 
> I also believe they still use the same elpidas on pitcairn as they do on Tahiti! so itll be an average of whatever elpida can do and is binned so!
> 
> anyway im not arguing..


You're alright d1nky, I ain't sayin' the my or any other 7870 is golden and I am not high and mighty for sure. You have seen enough of my posts to know that. I honestly believe from what I have seen that elpida's aren't the cat's meow. I have a 7770 too and now the 7870 and today I have a R9 270x Devil coming and I will get a try at X-Fire. It's all in fun bud and if you're not having fun what's the point. I guess I should have never posted those clocks knowing some would get all crazy but like I said, just havin' a bit of fun.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Late to the party much?


I was still holding onto hope...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I was still holding onto hope...


I was too... now im in a mood about the 3 AM3+ boards I have here... not a happy about this.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Im laughing too as you are all excited over mediocre clocks lol


Dude, I just gave you a +1 rep because you a trying so hard to bash me and you still continue. I don't get too excited over anything but you sure are a lot of fun to toy with.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I was too... now im in a mood about the 3 AM3+ boards I have here... not a happy about this.


im still hoping q3 or q4 2014 release which would/could not be shown in the roadmaps.. I keep going back to the buzz that pd released...and cancelled here we are a year later and blam amd sold pd for 18 months so far.. then a revision..


----------



## ebduncan

Has anyone lapped their cpu?

I am debating doing this. I know the surface isn't flat. The surface is convex higher in the middle and on the edges. It actually cut into my water block on the edges, and leaves a visible mark.

I will be cleaning out the computer this week, blowing the dust out of the radiators and such. Should I spend another hour or so lapping the cpu and the water block?

If anyone here has done it what was your before and after temps.

I found this article with a quick search, he saw a improvement of 4c and he found the same thing I found with the shape of the heat spreader. The FX cpus put out a lot more heat than the Phenom 2's do, so I wonder if the results would be even better.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Has anyone lapped their cpu?
> 
> I am debating doing this. I know the surface isn't flat. The surface is convex higher in the middle and on the edges. It actually cut into my water block on the edges, and leaves a visible mark.
> 
> I will be cleaning out the computer this week, blowing the dust out of the radiators and such. Should I spend another hour or so lapping the cpu and the water block?
> 
> If anyone here has done it what was your before and after temps.
> 
> I found this article with a quick search, he saw a improvement of 4c and he found the same thing I found with the shape of the heat spreader. The FX cpus put out a lot more heat than the Phenom 2's do, so I wonder if the results would be even better.


Some people who have lapped have seen 5-10c better temps.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think


We have the same overclock! NB and HT at 2700 with CPU at 4800 dat ish is snappy as hell


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Has anyone lapped their cpu?
> 
> I am debating doing this. I know the surface isn't flat. The surface is convex higher in the middle and on the edges. It actually cut into my water block on the edges, and leaves a visible mark.
> 
> I will be cleaning out the computer this week, blowing the dust out of the radiators and such. Should I spend another hour or so lapping the cpu and the water block?
> 
> If anyone here has done it what was your before and after temps.
> 
> I found this article with a quick search, he saw a improvement of 4c and he found the same thing I found with the shape of the heat spreader. The FX cpus put out a lot more heat than the Phenom 2's do, so I wonder if the results would be even better.


yea I lapped mine, got about 5*c difference. probably even more if I used better paste.

you have to lap the block as well, my cpu wasn't concaved at all but I did lap it when it was a few days old. use something like alcohol for a rubbing compound. I used methylated spirits.

I cant find screen shots of the difference, I probably didn't do them tbh.

my bit of advice, is not to bother unless youre sticking a pot on or going nuts for ultra cold H20


----------



## Durquavian

I lapped mine and C temp depends on cooler as well. I got 5c or so easy.


----------



## d1nky

would you bother again tho?!

I mean voiding the 3yr warranty to gain a few *C

if youre worried about 5-10*c you could always change the ambients, like stress test when ambients are at 5*c or bench when theyre at 0*c

looking at ya pics ebduncan, probably better off shortening the loop and going push/pull on the thick rad.

if its benching then you could stick that res in bucket of ice.

when ya at the best the loop can be ie. best block, flow, dispersion.

then lap the sht out of it


----------



## Durquavian

My CPU was very low in the center. My phenom was actually fine with a little low circling the chip.


----------



## ebduncan

Well I am under a full custom water loop.

I have a XSPC RX 240 Radiator+ a Alphacool UT45 280+ D5 pump+XSPC Raystorm block+ 2 EK 7950 blocks. Both radiators are in push/pull Corsair SP 120's on the RX, and 140mm noise blockers on the Alphacool.

Temps at my current setting are hitting 50c full load @ 1.525 volts vcore cpu at 5ghz. (23.5x215fsb) HT 2794, CPU NB-2365. Ambient temp is 23-24c.

I feel as if the temps should be a lot lower. I've set seated my water block a few times now, and tried better thermal paste applications. The water block has clear cut marks from the CPU IHS, so I know either the water block or the cpu IHS is not flat.

I am gonna go for it. I will post my results.

I should probably update my rig pics, the cooling system has been reworked.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> would you bother again tho?!
> 
> I mean voiding the 3yr warranty to gain a few *C
> 
> if youre worried about 5-10*c you could always change the ambients, like stress test when ambients are at 5*c or bench when theyre at 0*c
> 
> looking at ya pics ebduncan, probably better off shortening the loop and going push/pull on the thick rad.
> 
> if its benching then you could stick that res in bucket of ice.
> 
> when ya at the best the loop can be ie. best block, flow, dispersion.
> 
> then lap the sht out of it


Warranty is already gone, you overclocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Hey folks when i hitup google shopping for a sabertooth board I get some matches that $50 cheaper, a few of them are refurbs and some don't list why they are cheap.
> 
> has anyone ordered one of these from somewhere other than newegg or a reputable shop? Would be interesting to know results...
> 
> http://www.ascendtech.us/asus-sabertooth-990fx-am3-ddr3-no-i-o_i_mbam3asu990fxno.aspx?agent=froogle (no backplate but thats $9.99 on ebay) $129.99
> 
> http://bookvault.net/p/8883/ASUS%20SABERTOOTH%20990FX%20R2.0%20AM3+%20AMD%20990FX%20SATA%206Gbs%20USB%203.0%20ATX%20AMD%20Motherboard-%252d%252d-27QO008LQWUJZ98.html $126.99
> 
> http://www.cedarpc.com/product/44097/ASUS-Sabertooth-990FX-R2-0/?gclid=CMGqqfHn7roCFTBgMgodB1cAqQ new open box $125
> 
> I am also now looking into video cards and possibly the case upgrade we discussed earlier.
> 
> I'm debating between a 280x or a 7970, price limit would be around $280-320 on video card


I don't think any of us have ordered from there, sorry.

As for GPU, they're the same, but 280x has better coolers. Absolutely love that XFX 280x, looks like a slick ice cream sandwich.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Warranty is already gone, you overclocked.
> I don't think any of us have ordered from there, sorry.
> 
> As for GPU, they're the same, but 280x has better coolers. Absolutely love that XFX 280x, looks like a slick ice cream sandwich.


are the 280x's an upgrade for a 7950 fella,


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Warranty is already gone, you overclocked.
> I don't think any of us have ordered from there, sorry.
> 
> As for GPU, they're the same, but 280x has better coolers. Absolutely love that XFX 280x, looks like a slick ice cream sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are the 280x's an upgrade for a 7950 fella,
Click to expand...

Well ya, they're 7970s.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are the 280x's an upgrade for a 7950 fella,


no more of an upgrade then going to 7970 from a 7950. of course you can x-fire your 7950 with the 280x and that should net some decent results.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Warranty is already gone, you overclocked.


LOL you going there?!

apart from one is visual, the other cant be seen..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well ya, they're 7970s.


They are?







been out the race for too long









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> no more of an upgrade then going to 7970 from a 7950. of course you can x-fire your 7950 with the 280x and that should net some decent results.


id prefer same card the 7950 i got is pretty snappy and coool


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea I lapped mine, got about 5*c difference. probably even more if I used better paste.
> 
> you have to lap the block as well, my cpu wasn't concaved at all but I did lap it when it was a few days old. use something like alcohol for a rubbing compound. I used methylated spirits.
> 
> I cant find screen shots of the difference, I probably didn't do them tbh.
> 
> my bit of advice, is not to bother unless youre sticking a pot on or going nuts for ultra cold H20


Hi, I'm a retired journeyman tool room machinist and have done grinding and lapping on high precision parts. Never thought about lapping a CPU. Just what do you use as a lapping surface? - how do you protect the pins on the CPU? What does one use as lapping material?

I also have a Swiftech H220 that would also have to perfectly flat to mate up with the FX 8350. What type lapping material would be used for the copper contact plate?

Please forgive me for my ignorance - through years of experience I have learned to ask someone who been successful at the task at hand!

Thanks in advance for any help,

Mike


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Warranty is already gone, you overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you going there?!
> 
> apart from one is visual, the other cant be seen..
Click to expand...

Sure, why not. I'll make one statement, then you can try and prove me wrong even though you never will no matter how true or false it is. Ready?

_"There's a bit of data on the CPU that records if it is run above it's rated speed, like a Void If Removed warranty sticker, that flips if you overclock or over volt in any way. This data can be read by putting the CPU into a proprietary reader in an AMD facility."_

In case you didn't know this is how Odometers in cars work (since modifying it is illegal), among various other technology such as BlackBoxes. In fact, it's really very common in our day of electronics. Unless you thought that Warranty Void warning in OverDrive and CCC was a joke of course...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Yo belair help me out with 7950s yo, i need a 7950 that looks like an nvidia card for my themed build pls


Get the 280x that has the 780 Toxic's cooler on it. Should be "nVidia" enough.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sure, why not. I'll make one statement, then you can try and prove me wrong even though you never will no matter how true or false it is. Ready?
> 
> _"There's a bit of data on the CPU that records if it is run above it's rated speed, like a Void If Removed warranty sticker, that flips if you overclock or over volt in any way. This data can be read by putting the CPU into a proprietary reader in an AMD facility."_
> 
> In case you didn't know this is how Odometers in cars work (since modifying it is illegal), among various other technology such as BlackBoxes. In fact, it's really very common in our day of electronics. Unless you thought that Warranty Void warning in OverDrive and CCC was a joke of course...
> Get the 280x that has the 780 Toxic's cooler on it. Should be "nVidia" enough.


the only time you need warranty is when its broke, can they still read that data when the chip is killed from overclocking?!

also why do many people RMA stuff that they killed from overclocking, and still get a return?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Hi, I'm a retired journeyman tool room machinist and have done grinding and lapping on high precision parts. Never thought about lapping a CPU. Just what do you use as a lapping surface? - how do you protect the pins on the CPU? What does one use as lapping material?
> 
> I also have a Swiftech H220 that would also have to perfectly flat to mate up with the FX 8350. What type lapping material would be used for the copper contact plate?
> 
> Please forgive me for my ignorance - through years of experience I have learned to ask someone who been successful at the task at hand!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> Mike


No way is my lapping professional or any good.

if you have the right tools at your disposal then id use them, I guess you could get micron precise with how truly flat you want it.

I only used wet and dry, went from 400 grit to about 2500. used methylated spirit for the rubbing compound, some articles say gun-oil but I wanted something thatll evaporate. all done on a glass surface.

to protect the pins I used the plastic case the chip came in, cut in half.

there are loads of how-to articles on the net, read a few of them, practice on something else first and then youll find your own safe method on how to do it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sure, why not. I'll make one statement, then you can try and prove me wrong even though you never will no matter how true or false it is. Ready?
> 
> _"There's a bit of data on the CPU that records if it is run above it's rated speed, like a Void If Removed warranty sticker, that flips if you overclock or over volt in any way. This data can be read by putting the CPU into a proprietary reader in an AMD facility."_
> 
> In case you didn't know this is how Odometers in cars work (since modifying it is illegal), among various other technology such as BlackBoxes. In fact, it's really very common in our day of electronics. Unless you thought that Warranty Void warning in OverDrive and CCC was a joke of course...
> Get the 280x that has the 780 Toxic's cooler on it. Should be "nVidia" enough.
> 
> 
> 
> the only time you need warranty is when its broke, can they still read that data when the chip is killed from overclocking?!
> 
> also why do many people RMA stuff that they killed from overclocking, and still get a return?!
Click to expand...

Sure why not. You can read a Black Box even after the plane is dead right? That's the whole point.

And because AMD is nice to you, that's why. There are plenty who also haven't got one back. Intel charges you $20 for the niceness. (To be fair though, that's a lot cheaper then in-store warranties and Intel is really good about the RMA process)


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sure why not. You can read a Black Box even after the plane is dead right? That's the whole point.
> 
> And because AMD is nice to you, that's why. There are plenty who also haven't got one back. Intel charges you $20 for the niceness. (To be fair though, that's a lot cheaper then in-store warranties and Intel is really good about the RMA process)


I actually never knew that existed, and well does make sense but I guess it could be more tactical for a company than them refusing RMA, more a numbers measurement maybe. I guess its about evaluating all parts of a product. and I bet if I RMA'd a few cpu's then theyd say something.

intels insurance is a pretty good idea tbh. especially if extreme oc'ing.

the analogy of a black box is a bit too different, the black box is built to be indestructible whereas is the oc-switch in the chip?

@onglar you freak, why haven't you got a profile pic?

<< that's me!


----------



## chiznitz

So which 280x would be the best bang for the buck? That ice cream sandwhich does look nice but which one of the brands is going to get me the best and allow overclock? I was reading the ASUS one is good for overclocking?

I'm still debating on getting one of those refurbished saberkitty motherboards as long as I can still RMA it to ASUS for repairs is there any other risk?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Hi, I'm a retired journeyman tool room machinist and have done grinding and lapping on high precision parts. Never thought about lapping a CPU. Just what do you use as a lapping surface? - how do you protect the pins on the CPU? What does one use as lapping material?
> 
> I also have a Swiftech H220 that would also have to perfectly flat to mate up with the FX 8350. What type lapping material would be used for the copper contact plate?
> 
> Please forgive me for my ignorance - through years of experience I have learned to ask someone who been successful at the task at hand!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> 
> Mike


Mike I have lapped other cpu's. The way I have always done it is like so.

Get a piece of foam (the piece of black foam that comes in the cpu tray works good)

Get a piece of glass. Tape your sand paper to it with out any folds or creases.

Start with 400 grit paper, then 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000

Be sure you sand enough to remove all the marks from the previous grit away before moving to the new finer grit.

I use the black foam piece to hold on to the cpu pins with out bending them using the sides and center as a grip.

Best method of holding on to the cpu is using a cpu socket from another motherboard. But that requires destroying a motherboard in order to use that..

I will likely lap my cpu tonight when I get home from work or tomorrow. I will post the process I used and the results.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> If you're not planning to get the best of the best. Just get the one you like the looks of.


Looks are my last concern, if you saw the hackjob I did to my case you would understand hah

I'll go do some more research on my own, so far I've read that the asus cards overclock better than some others but there are so many options on newegg and many have different clock speeds. I'd like to find the one I'm going to get the most out of, if there are 2 cards that are $310 and one of them can do an extra 100-200mhz I'd rather go with that over picking the one that looks like an ice cream sandwhich


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> All of you AMD peasants have should get some higher social class components like Intel.


I think you are on the wrong thread here. Watch out for your classism or you may be hanging by a thread.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Thanks much to dinky and ebduncan for responding to my question. I found a whole bunch of stuff on the .net too! This doesn't sound that difficult to do, just tedious!

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sure why not. You can read a Black Box even after the plane is dead right? That's the whole point.
> 
> And because AMD is nice to you, that's why. There are plenty who also haven't got one back. Intel charges you $20 for the niceness. (To be fair though, that's a lot cheaper then in-store warranties and Intel is really good about the RMA process)
> 
> 
> 
> I actually never knew that existed, and well does make sense but I guess it could be more tactical for a company than them refusing RMA, more a numbers measurement maybe. I guess its about evaluating all parts of a product. and I bet if I RMA'd a few cpu's then theyd say something.
> 
> intels insurance is a pretty good idea tbh. especially if extreme oc'ing.
> 
> the analogy of a black box is a bit too different, the black box is built to be indestructible whereas is the oc-switch in the chip?
> 
> @onglar you freak, why haven't you got a profile pic?
> 
> << that's me!
Click to expand...

I think it's a fair bet that if you destroyed the CPU so bad that something specifically designed to warn AMD about OCing dies too that's all the warning they need.

Oh I never said it did exist, I just said you cant prove it doesn't.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I think it's a fair bet that if you destroyed the CPU so bad that something specifically designed to warn AMD about OCing dies too that's all the warning they need.
> 
> Oh I never said it did exist, I just said you cant prove it doesn't.


touché


----------



## ebduncan

Amd knows people will overclock their cpus. That is why they are listed as being unlocked. It just 99% of computer owners will not overclock the cpu.

I would never RMA a CPU that I destroyed via overclocking. Then again I have never killed a chip because of overclocking. I have only killed one processor in my time. It was a Athlon x2 5000 LE. I was trying to overclock it and increased the frequency by 45mhz or so at stock voltage. Computer failed to post and it never posted again. Replaced the cpu all was good. Turns out my father had abused this certain cpu and ran it for an extended amount of time with out a heat sink at all. I am almost certain that this cpu had barely survived that encounter and when I tried to oc it just put it over the threshold and died.

I've overclocked 486's, k6-2, duron, thunderbird, XP, Athlon 64's, X2's, First generation phenoms, Pheonom 2's, Thuban, FX's.

That being said I think its really hard to kill a CPU by overclocking as long as someone has an idea of what they are doing and are not using extreme methods of cooling such as phase change or Ln2. In the event you kill the CPU in your overclocking travels then you should have some self decency to not RMA it, as it was killed by you and wasn't the companies fault.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I think you are on the wrong thread here. Watch out for your classism or you may be hanging by a thread.


a troll as usual. Really dislike his snide remarks and un-respectful way of piping in to agree or disagree. Getting old








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Amd knows people will overclock their cpus. That is why they are listed as being unlocked. It just 99% of computer owners will not overclock the cpu.
> 
> I would never RMA a CPU that I destroyed via overclocking. Then again I have never killed a chip because of overclocking. I have only killed one processor in my time. It was a Athlon x2 5000 LE. I was trying to overclock it and increased the frequency by 45mhz or so at stock voltage. Computer failed to post and it never posted again. Replaced the cpu all was good. Turns out my father had abused this certain cpu and ran it for an extended amount of time with out a heat sink at all. I am almost certain that this cpu had barely survived that encounter and when I tried to oc it just put it over the threshold and died.
> 
> I've overclocked 486's, k6-2, duron, thunderbird, XP, Athlon 64's, X2's, First generation phenoms, Pheonom 2's, Thuban, FX's.
> 
> That being said I think its really hard to kill a CPU by overclocking as long as someone has an idea of what they are doing and are not using extreme methods of cooling such as phase change or Ln2. In the event you kill the CPU in your overclocking travels then you should have some self decency to not RMA it, as it was killed by you and wasn't the companies fault.


I agree but what if it just dies during normal use? I mean if you overclock it and then it just dies randomly? At that point i feel RMA is ok to do if they allow it. If it felt like a direct connection to the overclocking itself I wouldn't send it in but if I had no reason to prove either way I would send it in.

Whether they will take it is another story. Haven't killed one before either and hope to never do so *knock on wood*.

If that processor you blew up was fresh out of the box and you overclocked it one click and it died would you not try to send it in? Since it already took damage from previous owner obviously it wasnt eligible anyways but if it were brand new or even a few weeks old? A minor overclock like that i still wouldn't consider the overclockings fault. If i were stupid and loaded it up with 1.7v and 5.2ghz then ran prime with no heat protection (with a cooler like mine not something special that might handle it







) i wouldnt expect a refund. But if its all kept within parameters and not excessively overclocked (like LN2 for ex.) then really its not likely the overclock itself that caused the issue. IMO its still worth sending back if it wasnt killed by stupidity, atleast to try to get a refund.


----------



## MadGoat

lapped mine and dropped 5c under load with my h220.... pasted some LiquidUltra on the other day and dropped ~1-2c more... overall worth it.

Didnt help me get any more clock as this chip hates it's own existance as it is... but it now wont churn over 52c @ over 5 hrs of OCCT. (thats @ 1.55v)














800 - 1000 - 1500 - 2000 on a sheet of tempered glass with alcohol cleaning when the paper got too loaded. Not the best polish, but it's flat... that's all i care.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Are those 660 SLI?


Yup! GTX660's SLi, modded Bios running 1215 each. Love 'em best $350 I ever spent...

accompanied by a OEM GT640 384sp for physx.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yup! GTX660's SLi, modded Bios running 1215 each. Love 'em best $350 I ever spent...
> 
> accompanied by a OEM GT640 384sp for physx.


You run 1215 with modded bios?

My MSI power edition runs that at stock, the max stable overclock i can get is 1306 and sometimes i get 1332 when playing games.

I love my 660Ti as well, i can play most games on high with descent FPS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Your 660TI is slow as crap.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> [


*I SEE YOU*

lol


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Your 660TI is slow as crap.


perfect example of what i said earlier LOL


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> perfect example of what i said earlier LOL


Maybe if we ignore him and nobody responds to him he will go away.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Im honest atleast


honest? nobody cares about honesty when you cant show an ounce of respect. In-fact in all honesty im sure nobody cares about you or what you have to say due to this. So continue with your trollish attitude Im sure you will make lots of friends here









Also im sure theres some jerk that can come in here with a xfire pair of 290x and smash your little 670 sli anyday or someone with some 680 sli that could do the same. So who cares? If you want to actually bench war with someone just say so not like calling his 660 crap was going to make him go buy your 670 xD. What did you expect to accomplish? Theres almost always someone out there with a better rig then yours. Even if your on Ln2 with 4x 290x or 4x780ti or titans whatever theres still gonna be someone out there next year that beats it.

do you even own a 83xx? why are you here in the first place?


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i guess that would be the best.


----------



## MadGoat

GK106 GTX660 non- Ti... doesn't have the power to grab clocks like a 104 base...


----------



## hurricane28

Oh sorry, my bad, didn't see that it was an 660 non Ti...


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> a troll as usual. Really dislike his snide remarks and un-respectful way of piping in to agree or disagree. Getting old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but what if it just dies during normal use? I mean if you overclock it and then it just dies randomly? At that point i feel RMA is ok to do if they allow it. If it felt like a direct connection to the overclocking itself I wouldn't send it in but if I had no reason to prove either way I would send it in.
> 
> Whether they will take it is another story. Haven't killed one before either and hope to never do so *knock on wood*.
> 
> If that processor you blew up was fresh out of the box and you overclocked it one click and it died would you not try to send it in? Since it already took damage from previous owner obviously it wasnt eligible anyways but if it were brand new or even a few weeks old? A minor overclock like that i still wouldn't consider the overclockings fault. If i were stupid and loaded it up with 1.7v and 5.2ghz then ran prime with no heat protection (with a cooler like mine not something special that might handle it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i wouldnt expect a refund. But if its all kept within parameters and not excessively overclocked (like LN2 for ex.) then really its not likely the overclock itself that caused the issue. IMO its still worth sending back if it wasnt killed by stupidity, atleast to try to get a refund.


Well First I never overclock right out of the box. I always install everything, make sure it works, including stability tests and such first. If it passes all those then I will proceed to overclock. Now if it died because I tried to increase the cpu clock rate by a small bit with a small fsb bump and no voltage changes I would RMA it all day long. However if I was being more modest and applying voltages changes and such then I would just divvy up the cash for a new one. It is certainly a gray area though. I would expect everyone's opinion to vary greatly here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> lapped mine and dropped 5c under load with my h220.... pasted some LiquidUltra on the other day and dropped ~1-2c more... overall worth it.
> 
> Didnt help me get any more clock as this chip hates it's own existance as it is... but it now wont churn over 52c @ over 5 hrs of OCCT. (thats @ 1.55v)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800 - 1000 - 1500 - 2000 on a sheet of tempered glass with alcohol cleaning when the paper got too loaded. Not the best polish, but it's flat... that's all i care.


Looks good, near perfect. I am about to start doing mine tomorrow. I will post some pictures and results afterwards. I will be looking to get both the water block and the cpu to a perfect mirror. To be fair though I am going to use the air compressor and blow all the dust out of everything tonight, and set it back up and monitor the temps. Then lap the cpu and test again. My radiators are rather dusty atm.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> When you first appeared you pissed people off, and you werent even trying.


You apparently cant decipher your own words or understand even what you just said. I pissed people off WITHOUT TRYING. I didnt intentionally come in and act like an ass-hat or swing my pecker around like its bigger then everyone elses. I have from day one always showed respect for peoples ideas, opinions and decisions. You on the other hand DO NOT. Therefore you are a troll. If you dont understand what it means its the person that NOONE on OCN likes. Hope your making tons of friends here good luck







and good day!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Well First I never overclock right out of the box. I always install everything, make sure it works, including stability tests and such first. If it passes all those then I will proceed to overclock. Now if it died because I tried to increase the cpu clock rate by a small bit with a small fsb bump and no voltage changes I would RMA it all day long. However if I was being more modest and applying voltages changes and such then I would just divvy up the cash for a new one. It is certainly a gray area though. I would expect everyone's opinion to vary greatly here.
> Looks good, near perfect. I am about to start doing mine tomorrow. I will post some pictures and results afterwards. I will be looking to get both the water block and the cpu to a perfect mirror. To be fair though I am going to use the air compressor and blow all the dust out of everything tonight, and set it back up and monitor the temps. Then lap the cpu and test again. My radiators are rather dusty atm.


Understand your view completely. I suppose its all opinion until it shows up at AMD's door and they tell you yes or no







. I see no reason even if you adjusted volts to pay up though. Only reason I say this is AMD release specs that say 1.55v is safe for the 8350. if i never exceed this amount and always ran safe temp ranges. I would still feel comfortable sending it in without my conscience getting the better of me. Whether they will take it or not i dont know but id still feel fine doing it personally.

Anyways you guys are making me want to lap my 8350. I just havent had the time or even sadly the money/gas to even get the sand paper lol. I am sure if i lapped it and added 3rd fan i could push 4.8ghz daily. would like to get there


----------



## dmfree88

because i stated wrong answers and people LIKE YOU couldn't simply correct me and show some respect. instead it turned into a pissing match over whos right or wrong. I am not nor have i ever acted the way you do. Learn the meaning of respect. I dont care what i had done in the past to piss people off 9/10 i either apologize or come to an agreement. A debate is different then an argument and showing respect is one of the key differences. Im sure you wouldn't understand that. I am done speaking to you anyways imma go eat some delicious food I keep smelling. Take care and good luck with your endeavors but dont expect most anyone to want to help you after the way you act.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> because i stated wrong answers and people LIKE YOU couldn't simply correct me and show some respect. instead it turned into a pissing match over whos right or wrong. I am not nor have i ever acted the way you do. Learn the meaning of respect. I dont care what i had done in the past to piss people off 9/10 i either apologize or come to an agreement. A debate is different then an argument and showing respect is one of the key differences. Im sure you wouldn't understand that. I am done speaking to you anyways imma go eat some delicious food I keep smelling. Take care and good luck with your endeavors but dont expect most anyone to want to help you after the way you act.


Dude, drop it. Leave him alone and the troll will go away. I really don't want the mod to come down and erase 5 pages again.


----------



## d1nky

Doesn't it take a troll to provoke a troll?! or 2 trolls to dance...

anyway more cpu overclocking talk, not many benching these days?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> HWbot prime or whatever becasue thats the only thing AMD Peasants can win at.


LOL most of them cant even win at that!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see the prime pics etc, its the res/3 monitor strectch which I cant see on 1080. a link to your cpuz would be good. or single screen screenshots.
> 
> also deadboy ya not killed ya card from benching?! lol crunching is like folding btw
Click to expand...

you can if you click the pic then click original you should be able to enlarge the pic my zooming in ( click on it ) if not right click and hit view image also @ 8 hours prime ill do at least a day when i am done, still need more cabling for my fans. and i will be adding 2 more 360 monstas to my loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What voltage is this?
Click to expand...

all memory tests were at different volts. shows how much different it reacts, atm @ +.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check it out guys what do you think of my new overcock on this chip, i think it is the max i will take it
> 
> 
> it only hit 63 in a temp spike lasted less then 1 /10 a sec...
> make sure to take a look at HT and cpu/nb.... while on that subject
> 
> i played around a bit yesterday, what do you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the same overclock! NB and HT at 2700 with CPU at 4800 dat ish is snappy as hell
Click to expand...

almost my ht is 3900
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> So which 280x would be the best bang for the buck? That ice cream sandwhich does look nice but which one of the brands is going to get me the best and allow overclock? I was reading the ASUS one is good for overclocking?
> 
> I'm still debating on getting one of those refurbished saberkitty motherboards as long as I can still RMA it to ASUS for repairs is there any other risk?


imo current gen best bang for the buck the 290 ( not x )


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can if you click the pic then click original you should be able to enlarge the pic my zooming in ( click on it ) if not right click and hit view image also @ 8 hours prime ill do at least a day when i am done, still need more cabling for my fans. and i will be adding 2 more 360 monstas to my loop
> all memory tests were at different volts. shows how much different it reacts, atm @ +.2
> almost my ht is 3900
> imo current gen best bang for the buck the 290 ( not x )


Thanks for responding Mega Man. The only problem with the 290 is, it's about $100 over what I'd like to spend on a video card. I sit here looking at my 9800 gtx and how it's pretty much dumpster ready. I'm looking to spend around $290-$315 or so, but not very much more.

I've been looking at the HIS iPower IceQ X² Boost Clock and the Turbo Boost clock model trying to figure out if the $299 model is overclockable to the same speeds as the Turbo or if it means the $299 one wasn't able to overclock as high as the Turbo thus being sold for cheaper.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Get a 280x, great bang for buck.


Any idea on the models/question I posted?


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127759

get the 280x gaming from MSI. Its virtually the exact same as a 270x hawk EXCEPT it has Hynix memory making it MUCHO BETTER:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_280X_Gaming/4.html

The toxic would probably be a better choice though if you can afford it, has hynix memory as well and comes factory OCd higher. Also 3 fan design im sure will push further in OC's. Check this out if you decide to go with MSI though it will likely need a bios update if you get one of the first revisions:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-280x-third-party-round-up,3655-4.html

Once bios is updated it performs similar at stock settings to the toxic. But Im sure numbers change once OC increases










Most of the time HIS is overpriced and for what seems like no good reason. Never seem to see anything special come from them atleast not in the past 3-4 years. HIS used to be awesome but they have kinda fallen to sub-par + generally too expensive IMO.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> Chiznitz, dont get the MSI version if you want to max your overclocking potentials.
> 
> 1. The Sapphire Toxic has a backplate, it'll help dissipate some heat from the VRMs and Core on the back ( and it looks beast)
> 2. It has a better cooler (3 fans) Tahiti is VERY temp sensitive and the 1-5c cooler temps DOES matter.
> 3. Should you listen to the guy who has had 3 different tahiti cards, 2 of which are 7970s and 1 7950. Holds the current Nr.1 on 3dmark FS Single 7970 score (excluding hwbot and unconventional cooling). OR should you listen to dmfree88. Who has a 7870 lol.


Wow man still trolling me for no reason i see.

Did you even read what he said? The toxic is out of his price range which is why i suggested the MSI which is well within his budget and a decent choice by any means.

Did you even read what I said? If he can afford it the toxic would be a better choice.

Take the time to read the question and maybe respond with a respectful answer? Wait we've already discussed this you don't know how. Again your just acting like your better then everyone because you have #1 scores means nothing as far as credibility. Why are you being such a jerk to everyone in every forum? Why not show some professionalism since you claim you to be one?

You lol me for owning a 7870? Just because my pockets arent as fat as yours doesn't make me any less knowledgeable then you in certain situations. You may have more experience in the specific use of 7950/7970 but that doesn't make my suggestions less credible.

Again why not come back with a nice suggestion about why he should spend an additional almost $50 on the Sapphire VS the MSI. not with omg dont listen to the guy who has a 7870 i own a 7950 and 7970 and im top dawg so here get this cause i say so. Why would he even listen to you? If I were him I would go find another suggestion somewhere else because you made me and yourself look bad for no reason.


----------



## ashyg

If you're on a small budget 7870 XT is like half the price, and performance would be like a early/reference 7950.

If not, then go higher =D


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> If you're on a small budget 7870 XT is like half the price, and performance would be like a early/reference 7950.
> 
> If not, then go higher =D


IIRC 270x=7870 (NON XT), 280=7870xt/7950,280x=7970. 7870xt would be good if you can get a decent deal on one. Or even get lucky and get a pair for less:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-PowerColor-PCS-MYST-7870XT-Tahiti-LE-With-Arctic-Accelero-TT-II-Coolers-/331068658556?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item4d153ad37c

26 min left if you get on it im sure it will out-perform a single 280x







. Must have better psu though.

But even still probably better in the long run to get the 280x and upgrade to xfire 280x in the future. More expandability.

Are some good deals on those 7870xt though, certainly going for cheap in comparison to just a couple months ago.

post thought:

if that pair of 7870xt with aftermarket coolers dont go for more then $300 im gonna cry for buying my card lol.

As i typed that the price hit 300 exactly 13 min left. I feel a little better lol.


----------



## ashyg

Yea, I have seen them at $150/160 after rebate.

Unfortunately I'm not in the US for these crazy deals, so rebate is non existent for me. And international shipping + warranty makes me wary. But if you are in the US!


----------



## dmfree88

.....


----------



## matada

FX 8320
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (unknown revision)
stock clocked.... for now.

Watercooled


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> FX 8320
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (unknown revision)
> stock clocked.... for now.
> 
> Watercooled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that looks like a msi 970a-g43? Not a gigabyte at all







. My 970a-g46 did not like my 8350. It ran ok but the vcore was sloppy and has no LLC control. Normally you could just compensate for droop but really its not droopy its SLOPPY. Which makes for unstable temps and generally unstable OC. I finally gave up and sent it in to MSI and they sent me a new one. I immedietly sold the new one and bought a 990fxa-ud5 which i am MUCH happier with. Although I do wish I would have made the upgrade to a sabertooth I am glad I atleast got revision 1.1.

Anyways is that the wrong pic or were you just unsure of what mobo your using?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok really now, stop terrorizing me with rude replies, false accusations and REPs like this...
> 
> Video link so you dont have to write it in manually:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care if you are on this video, i dont care if you are gay. I DONT CARE. Now leave me alone.


I have no idea what you are talking about but you need to stop bashing homosexuals now. Is there something seriously wrong with you onglar? I am seriously surprised you haven't been removed from the forums for such comments. You seriously took the time to photoshop some ridiculous post? lol

I am just going to stop talking to you at all anymore have fun with yourself.


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> If you're not planning to get the best of the best. Just get the one you like the looks of.


I appreciate the fact you've tried to give me advice twice now. The problem is each time your answers didn't add up to what I was asking and I believe the first one was almost as ignorant as you could get to someone looking for help. There is an obvious difference between many of these cards besides the "Just get the one you like the looks of"

Then you went on to recommend a card I just told you I will not be buying.

Now onwards.

Why the hate for the HIS IceQ? I had someone else tell me it was a good card and I've looked around at reviews, the turbo boost card was able to achieve a nice overclock and I thought they had one of the best nonwatercooled stock coolers? If I'm wrong then I will definately just go ahead and get the MSI with a base clock of 850 and see how far I can take it, but if $10-30 gets me a better card that will overclock better and not give me a hassle with heat, I'm all in.

I'm not prepared for sli/crossfire currently and that auction was at $305 when I looked. I may be upgrading the power supply but I was going to hold out until I get my sabertooth which I believe will fix my hard lockups at 5ghz.

Thanks again to all trying to help respectfully.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

[quote name="Mega Man"
almost my ht is 3900
[/quote]

Beast... how much of a difference that alone actually make? Ill try stepping up the ht later. Mmmmm

Lol I'm on mobile totally messed up that quote


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that looks like a msi 970-g43? Not a gigabyte at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 970a-g46 did not like my 8350. It ran ok but the vcore was sloppy and has no LLC control. Normally you could just compensate for droop but really its not droopy its SLOPPY. Which makes for unstable temps and generally unstable OC. I finally gave up and sent it in to MSI and they sent me a new one. I immedietly sold the new one and bought a 990fxa-ud5 which i am MUCH happier with. Although I do wish I would have made the upgrade to a sabertooth I am glad I atleast got revision 1.1.
> 
> Anyways is that the wrong pic or were you just unsure of what mobo your using?


I actually changed it right after I built the loop. Never took a new pic. my camera is terribad. I thought my SSD was bad because of random 30-60 second freezes. got the gigabyte and have yet to have a non user created freeze. Oc's nice too :3. sofar only bumped it 300mhz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> that looks like a msi 970-g43? Not a gigabyte at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 970a-g46 did not like my 8350. It ran ok but the vcore was sloppy and has no LLC control. Normally you could just compensate for droop but really its not droopy its SLOPPY. Which makes for unstable temps and generally unstable OC. I finally gave up and sent it in to MSI and they sent me a new one. I immedietly sold the new one and bought a 990fxa-ud5 which i am MUCH happier with. Although I do wish I would have made the upgrade to a sabertooth I am glad I atleast got revision 1.1.
> 
> Anyways is that the wrong pic or were you just unsure of what mobo your using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually changed it right after I built the loop. Never took a new pic. my camera is terribad. I thought my SSD was bad because of random 30-60 second freezes. got the gigabyte and have yet to have a non user created freeze. Oc's nice too :3. sofar only bumped it 300mhz.
Click to expand...

Revision is in the bottom left corner of the board. It also makes a big difference which it is too.


----------



## chiznitz

Is it possible to sli a 9800 gtx and one of the more modern Video cards? is it even worth it? Still wondering about this his iceqs as well


----------



## ashyg

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



IIRC 270x=7870 (NON XT), 280=7870xt/7950,280x=7970. 7870xt would be good if you can get a decent deal on one. Or even get lucky and get a pair for less:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-PowerColor-PCS-MYST-7870XT-Tahiti-LE-With-Arctic-Accelero-TT-II-Coolers-/331068658556?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item4d153ad37c

26 min left if you get on it im sure it will out-perform a single 280x







. Must have better psu though.

But even still probably better in the long run to get the 280x and upgrade to xfire 280x in the future. More expandability.

Are some good deals on those 7870xt though, certainly going for cheap in comparison to just a couple months ago.

post thought:

if that pair of 7870xt with aftermarket coolers dont go for more then $300 im gonna cry for buying my card lol.

As i typed that the price hit 300 exactly 13 min left. I feel a little better lol.



$305 to close







... so you feel JUST better? haha


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> No its a real rep, how can i prove it?


if its real it wasnt from me and i assure you someone who is a mod can tell you where it came from







. Likely someone was giving you rep because they agree and dont like me and claimed i was in that video or something. Prolly d!nky








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC 270x=7870 (NON XT), 280=7870xt/7950,280x=7970. 7870xt would be good if you can get a decent deal on one. Or even get lucky and get a pair for less:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-PowerColor-PCS-MYST-7870XT-Tahiti-LE-With-Arctic-Accelero-TT-II-Coolers-/331068658556?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item4d153ad37c
> 
> 26 min left if you get on it im sure it will out-perform a single 280x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Must have better psu though.
> 
> But even still probably better in the long run to get the 280x and upgrade to xfire 280x in the future. More expandability.
> 
> Are some good deals on those 7870xt though, certainly going for cheap in comparison to just a couple months ago.
> 
> post thought:
> 
> if that pair of 7870xt with aftermarket coolers dont go for more then $300 im gonna cry for buying my card lol.
> 
> As i typed that the price hit 300 exactly 13 min left. I feel a little better lol.
> 
> 
> 
> $305 to close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you feel JUST better? haha


LOL nice yeah i kinda do. I had a good guess








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I actually changed it right after I built the loop. Never took a new pic. my camera is terribad. I thought my SSD was bad because of random 30-60 second freezes. got the gigabyte and have yet to have a non user created freeze. Oc's nice too :3. sofar only bumped it 300mhz.


yeah im sure it was the MSI board's wacky vcore doing it to you. it did it to me thats for sure







and yours was even older model then mine so im sure it had even more problems







. As Kyad mentioned which revision can certainly make a big difference. For your sake i hope you got a new one thats rev4 or a older used one thats rev 1.x.. Otherwise you might be in for a new onslaught of headaches







. There seem to be alot of querks with these 990fx boards pretty much no matter which brand/board you get. Usually in the end has good results but may have some trouble getting there







. Even the rev3 has its moments if properly tuned and not looking for a major OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I appreciate the fact you've tried to give me advice twice now. The problem is each time your answers didn't add up to what I was asking and I believe the first one was almost as ignorant as you could get to someone looking for help. There is an obvious difference between many of these cards besides the "Just get the one you like the looks of"
> 
> Then you went on to recommend a card I just told you I will not be buying.
> 
> Now onwards.
> 
> Why the hate for the HIS IceQ? I had someone else tell me it was a good card and I've looked around at reviews, the turbo boost card was able to achieve a nice overclock and I thought they had one of the best nonwatercooled stock coolers? If I'm wrong then I will definately just go ahead and get the MSI with a base clock of 850 and see how far I can take it, but if $10-30 gets me a better card that will overclock better and not give me a hassle with heat, I'm all in.
> 
> I'm not prepared for sli/crossfire currently and that auction was at $305 when I looked. I may be upgrading the power supply but I was going to hold out until I get my sabertooth which I believe will fix my hard lockups at 5ghz.
> 
> Thanks again to all trying to help respectfully.


The 2 main reasons Id pick the MSI over the his.

1. Warranty is 3 years with MSI vs 2 years with HIS. Plus they dont fix cards/mobos at MSI they just send you a new one (I dont have any personal experience with HIS so IDK there). So if its broke you get a brand new 3 year warranty. Which is always from manufacturer date so you can buy used MSI within warranty and never worry. HIS Requires purchase receipt.

2. MSI created MSI AB which is the most renown software for tweaking gpu. As far as i know most HIS cards are voltage locked (please correct me if im wrong). Hawk has Multi-voltage control I am still trying to find info on the gaming edition it MIGHT not but i doubt it would have less control then the his.

correction:

Yes the gaming edition atleast has core and memory volt control:
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/10/28/msi_r9_280x_gaming_video_card_review/3
I cant find info on the HIS 280x but the HIS 7970 appears to be voltage unlocked so i assume the 280x would be the same (if not flash it to a 7970 bios BAM its unlocked







):
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/08/his_radeon_hd_7970_x_turbo_video_card_review/3

So really the only reason so go MSI>HIS would be the warranty. Both have hynix memory (which is good). Both have a decent cooler. Both seem to be voltage unlocked. The HIS does seem to do better based on this:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/his_radeon_r9_280x_iceq_x2_turbo_review,26.html

But really its hard saying where you could take the MSI aswell (i dont trust alot of websites results unless you pull multiple similar results together which is hard to find at the moment). Due to the cost factor IMO the MSI is a better option. If you dont mind going $30 might aswell go $50 and get the sapphire toxic as it is almost worth it







. Otherwise I dont think the HIS is worth it due to warranty + cost more then anything.

HIS warranty:
http://www.hisdigital.com/us/support-71.shtml

MSI:
http://us.msi.com/service/warranty/

All in all ive been very happy with MSI warranty service. Sadly I have had to use it so thats not really a good thing either, but they returned new products both times in a timely manor without question. So I am happy to vouch for them as far as products go I can also vouch for the cooler as its the same cooler my gpu uses. I would have preferred a triple fan like the toxic or windforce (just dont like gigabyte there cards are IMO always 50/50







) but im pretty happy with the twinfrozr4. I am sure there is a couple HIS users that can tell you how it performs or if its worth the extra 10-30. But either way 1 year extra warranty and still basically the same cooler (within similar OC limits im sure) gives MSI the edge IMO.

*SUBJECT CHANGE*

I keep editing this post but noone posts after me and I dont want to flood the forum lol. So I had a thought about my problems FSB overclocking. I ended up leaving my northbridge multi at x11 (Stock) and pushing FSB back to 222 (which was unstable at x10). The reason I did this even though x10 was unstable at a lower closer to stock clock. Is because I remembered northbridge not working at x12 multi no matter what I did previously. So sure enough at like 2435 (cant remember exact number dont want to do math) northbridge i was able to run IBT all the way through 10 runs then for some reason the very last run returned a high answer (normally 3 returned a 7) and said it was unstable.

So even though it wasnt stable it still didnt hard freeze. I have a feeling there was something else unstable im sure i could have found it if i really tried. But I went back up to 230+ and it wouldnt boot into windows would bsod after password input. Im guessing my northbridge doesnt overclock well or my ram is having some troubles. dont really know what to think anymore but atleast i stopped the hard freezing. Im guessing x10 multi aswell as x12 for northbridge fail on mine no matter what.

After all that I decided to go back to 213, push my ram back down to stock timings (9-9-9-24-33-C2) with ram volts at 1.66 (Reason i do this is 1.65 droops down to 1.63 no matter what clock im at and is still stable but hovers between 1.63-1.65, but 1.66 RARELY droops to 1.64 but stays at 1.66 consistantly), and pushed my htlink back to stock multi (x13) and I am back to stable for IBT atleast. Dont think ill turn p95 on till I get a 3rd fan though







:

Ill probably keep pushing it till it crashes keeping my cpu in the 4.62-4.68 range. But atleast my HTLink is finally back above stock and northbridge + ram have a slight OC. IBT was also more consistant and ran smoother then normal so we will see how it goes 213 might be the sweet spot


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> FX 8320
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (unknown revision)
> stock clocked.... for now.
> 
> Watercooled


Looks like your Acrylic has seen better days mate.







But nice build. What revision Giga board are you using?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onglar*
> 
> No its a real rep, how can i prove it?
> 
> 
> 
> if its real it wasnt from me and i assure you someone who is a mod can tell you where it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Likely someone was giving you rep because they agree and dont like me and claimed i was in that video or something. Prolly d!nky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC 270x=7870 (NON XT), 280=7870xt/7950,280x=7970. 7870xt would be good if you can get a decent deal on one. Or even get lucky and get a pair for less:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-PowerColor-PCS-MYST-7870XT-Tahiti-LE-With-Arctic-Accelero-TT-II-Coolers-/331068658556?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item4d153ad37c
> 
> 26 min left if you get on it im sure it will out-perform a single 280x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Must have better psu though.
> 
> But even still probably better in the long run to get the 280x and upgrade to xfire 280x in the future. More expandability.
> 
> Are some good deals on those 7870xt though, certainly going for cheap in comparison to just a couple months ago.
> 
> post thought:
> 
> if that pair of 7870xt with aftermarket coolers dont go for more then $300 im gonna cry for buying my card lol.
> 
> As i typed that the price hit 300 exactly 13 min left. I feel a little better lol.
> 
> 
> 
> $305 to close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so you feel JUST better? haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL nice yeah i kinda do. I had a good guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I actually changed it right after I built the loop. Never took a new pic. my camera is terribad. I thought my SSD was bad because of random 30-60 second freezes. got the gigabyte and have yet to have a non user created freeze. Oc's nice too :3. sofar only bumped it 300mhz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah im sure it was the MSI board's wacky vcore doing it to you. it did it to me thats for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yours was even older model then mine so im sure it had even more problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As Kyad mentioned which revision can certainly make a big difference. For your sake i hope you got a new one thats rev4 or a older used one thats rev 1.x.. Otherwise you might be in for a new onslaught of headaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There seem to be alot of querks with these 990fx boards pretty much no matter which brand/board you get. Usually in the end has good results but may have some trouble getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even the rev3 has its moments if properly tuned and not looking for a major OC.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> I appreciate the fact you've tried to give me advice twice now. The problem is each time your answers didn't add up to what I was asking and I believe the first one was almost as ignorant as you could get to someone looking for help. There is an obvious difference between many of these cards besides the "Just get the one you like the looks of"
> 
> Then you went on to recommend a card I just told you I will not be buying.
> 
> Now onwards.
> 
> Why the hate for the HIS IceQ? I had someone else tell me it was a good card and I've looked around at reviews, the turbo boost card was able to achieve a nice overclock and I thought they had one of the best nonwatercooled stock coolers? If I'm wrong then I will definately just go ahead and get the MSI with a base clock of 850 and see how far I can take it, but if $10-30 gets me a better card that will overclock better and not give me a hassle with heat, I'm all in.
> 
> I'm not prepared for sli/crossfire currently and that auction was at $305 when I looked. I may be upgrading the power supply but I was going to hold out until I get my sabertooth which I believe will fix my hard lockups at 5ghz.
> 
> Thanks again to all trying to help respectfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 main reasons Id pick the MSI over the his.
> 
> 1. Warranty is 3 years with MSI vs 2 years with HIS. Plus they dont fix cards/mobos at MSI they just send you a new one (I dont have any personal experience with HIS so IDK there). So if its broke you get a brand new 3 year warranty. Which is always from manufacturer date so you can buy used MSI within warranty and never worry. HIS Requires purchase receipt.
> 
> 2. MSI created MSI AB which is the most renown software for tweaking gpu. As far as i know most HIS cards are voltage locked (please correct me if im wrong). Hawk has Multi-voltage control I am still trying to find info on the gaming edition it MIGHT not but i doubt it would have less control then the his.
> 
> correction:
> 
> Yes the gaming edition atleast has core and memory volt control:
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/10/28/msi_r9_280x_gaming_video_card_review/3
> I cant find info on the HIS 280x but the HIS 7970 appears to be voltage unlocked so i assume the 280x would be the same (if not flash it to a 7970 bios BAM its unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/08/his_radeon_hd_7970_x_turbo_video_card_review/3
> 
> So really the only reason so go MSI>HIS would be the warranty. Both have hynix memory (which is good). Both have a decent cooler. Both seem to be voltage unlocked. The HIS does seem to do better based on this:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/his_radeon_r9_280x_iceq_x2_turbo_review,26.html
> 
> But really its hard saying where you could take the MSI aswell (i dont trust alot of websites results unless you pull multiple similar results together which is hard to find at the moment). Due to the cost factor IMO the MSI is a better option. If you dont mind going $30 might aswell go $50 and get the sapphire toxic as it is almost worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Otherwise I dont think the HIS is worth it due to warranty + cost more then anything.
> 
> HIS warranty:
> http://www.hisdigital.com/us/support-71.shtml
> 
> MSI:
> http://us.msi.com/service/warranty/
> 
> All in all ive been very happy with MSI warranty service. Sadly I have had to use it so thats not really a good thing either, but they returned new products both times in a timely manor without question. So I am happy to vouch for them as far as products go I can also vouch for the cooler as its the same cooler my gpu uses. I would have preferred a triple fan like the toxic or windforce (just dont like gigabyte there cards are IMO always 50/50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but im pretty happy with the twinfrozr4. I am sure there is a couple HIS users that can tell you how it performs or if its worth the extra 10-30. But either way 1 year extra warranty and still basically the same cooler (within similar OC limits im sure) gives MSI the edge IMO.
> 
> *SUBJECT CHANGE*
> 
> I keep editing this post but noone posts after me and I dont want to flood the forum lol. So I had a thought about my problems FSB overclocking. I ended up leaving my northbridge multi at x11 (Stock) and pushing FSB back to 222 (which was unstable at x10). The reason I did this even though x10 was unstable at a lower closer to stock clock. Is because I remembered northbridge not working at x12 multi no matter what I did previously. So sure enough at like 2435 (cant remember exact number dont want to do math) northbridge i was able to run IBT all the way through 10 runs then for some reason the very last run returned a high answer (normally 3 returned a 7) and said it was unstable.
> 
> So even though it wasnt stable it still didnt hard freeze. I have a feeling there was something else unstable im sure i could have found it if i really tried. But I went back up to 230+ and it wouldnt boot into windows would bsod after password input. Im guessing my northbridge doesnt overclock well or my ram is having some troubles. dont really know what to think anymore but atleast i stopped the hard freezing. Im guessing x10 multi aswell as x12 for northbridge fail on mine no matter what.
> 
> After all that I decided to go back to 213, push my ram back down to stock timings (9-9-9-24-33-C2) with ram volts at 1.66 (Reason i do this is 1.65 droops down to 1.63 no matter what clock im at and is still stable but hovers between 1.63-1.65, but 1.66 RARELY droops to 1.64 but stays at 1.66 consistantly), and pushed my htlink back to stock multi (x13) and I am back to stable for IBT atleast. Dont think ill turn p95 on till I get a 3rd fan though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Ill probably keep pushing it till it crashes keeping my cpu in the 4.62-4.68 range. But atleast my HTLink is finally back above stock and northbridge + ram have a slight OC. IBT was also more consistant and ran smoother then normal so we will see how it goes 213 might be the sweet spot
Click to expand...

Dammit I can't remember how to spoiler....









Anyway I would also choose MSI for this very reason. I have also had very good experience MSI. I will always use MSI from now on simply because of their voltage unlocking with Afterburner. However I would always choose their higher models like Power Edition or Hawk or Gaming because of good power control components like VRM's and stuff. Lightning editions are a bit excessive IMHO. And because of most of the voltage options being unlocked I am sure MSI cards turn into beasts with more exotic cooling like water.

Someone said they had a 3900MHz or something like that OC on the HT bus. Do you see performance gain? Are you just trying to increase your PCI-E bandwidth?


----------



## d1nky

@dmfree leave me out of it man, I don't know what youre up to. but all ive seen is you provoke, and initiate attacks on this thread.

and its funny that you bash people for spelling when in an argument but your oc guide is full of them

like I said don't bring me into it.


----------



## dmfree88

for spelling? what are you even referring to? and i was joking because i knew you hated me for no reason as-well hence the "







". When do I ever provoke anything but with rude people who dont have any respect for the people who ask questions on here?

Good for you d1nky glad you made it by to add to the non-sense.









If you agree with the way hes acting then you deserve to fall into the same trollish category. I have seen you MORE then enough times do similar attacks on people but generally atleast back it up with some knowledge. Not that I like you any better doesnt mean I was attacking or provoking a fight. But the truth is YOU have been rude to me regularly aswell with snide remarks like "thats the smartest thing ive seen you say in some time" or instead of correcting me earlier about the hynix/elpida thing you simply say "dafuq" and then act like im an idiot. RIGHT after i said "I may have had them backwards", aswell as stating in the original post that "it may have just been luck of the draw". So in what way would you say thats not provoking and i havent said a word until now because YOU are now attacking me over a joking remark to YOUR rude attacks.

Also why bring my guide into this like its a horrible guide due to spelling? I have been off and on refining it and it says AT THE TOP IN BOLD I am doing so. So again its just you being a troll like he is. Why am I the target? Because I point it out and dont allow you or others to treat me OR others like that. Its ridiculous that you think your better then everyone or something and because of it you can be rude? OR because you know something that someone else doesn't you can treat them like an idiot? You may know alot about PCs but you have alot to learn about respect maybe even more-so then onglar since you have so much knowledge to give and choose to give it in such ways.

I try to respect you because you do know alot that I don't and have given me reasonable arguments aswell as good information. I dont deny that but from day one I would say you have not acted mature about it towards anyone.

This is also not the start of an argument im done speaking with both of you on the subject and never meant to involve you to begin with sorry for even mentioning your name. But you both know im right and if you wont admit it your just too immature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dammit I can't remember how to spoiler....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I would also choose MSI for this very reason. I have also had very good experience MSI. I will always use MSI from now on simply because of their voltage unlocking with Afterburner. However I would always choose their higher models like Power Edition or Hawk or Gaming because of good power control components like VRM's and stuff. Lightning editions are a bit excessive IMHO. And because of most of the voltage options being unlocked I am sure MSI cards turn into beasts with more exotic cooling like water.
> 
> Someone said they had a 3900MHz or something like that OC on the HT bus. Do you see performance gain? Are you just trying to increase your PCI-E bandwidth?


I am not sure where my performance gain came from really. The ram got a slight boost, the northbridge got a slight boost and the htlink got a boost aswell. Actually even the cpu cause now its at a higher 4.68 vs 4.64. So i saw a performance gain but it really came from across the board







. My original goal was to see if I could even overclock my northbridge since it wasnt even capable of a single step up in multiplier it would boot and windows aero would fail everytime. With FSB overclock Windows aero never failed even at over 2500 northbridge and unstable


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> almost my ht is 3900
> 
> 
> 
> Beast... how much of a difference that alone actually make? Ill try stepping up the ht later. Mmmmm
> 
> Lol I'm on mobile totally messed up that quote
Click to expand...

unknown still i dont think it will make a huge difference. but it is nice to brag about lol !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Is it possible to sli a 9800 gtx and one of the more modern Video cards? is it even worth it? Still wondering about this his iceqs as well


no

but you will love a new card !~

side note x12 cpu/nb multi is broke on rev3 and 4 giga boards ....


----------



## dmfree88

Im on rev 1.1 its still broke







apparently so is x10.. atleast for me


----------



## d1nky

I don't hate you, I just don't like the massive posts of retaliation. dafuq, wasn't aimed at you but a whole page of people thinking elpida is better than Hynix or sammies.

anyway im involved in comps and hwbot team on TPU, part of that is a 5ghz superpi 32M challenge.

Im not competing but would love people to have a look, or post on here their best 5ghz superpi 32M









also on hwbot forums is something similar, 5ghz superpi 32M AMD thread. when I finish crunching ill beat them all. I have done already but didn't save the right screenshot. the one below is just a mess!

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://hwbot.org/competition/tpu_comps/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> almost my ht is 3900
> 
> 
> 
> Beast... how much of a difference that alone actually make? Ill try stepping up the ht later. Mmmmm
> 
> Lol I'm on mobile totally messed up that quote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unknown still i dont think it will make a huge difference. but it is nice to brag about lol !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Is it possible to sli a 9800 gtx and one of the more modern Video cards? is it even worth it? Still wondering about this his iceqs as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> but you will love a new card !~
> 
> side note x12 cpu/nb multi is broke on rev3 and 4 giga boards ....
Click to expand...

Hmm Have you done any benches to see? If you are running more than 2 GPU's then THEORETICALLY you should see a difference?

Anyways. Guys I am planning a build for a friend and guess what is the brains of this machine? You guessed it. Good ol Vishera 8XXX. However what RAM should he get. Now I am very happy with my Corsair's that are rated at 2133 11-11-11-27 and they manage 2400 9-10-12-31. But Corsair is way overpriced at the moment. However he is dead set on a pair of 8gb 2133 Platinum's. They are rated at 9-11-10-30 or something like that. But I think they are stupid expensive. I am rather trying to get him to choose a G-Skill Ripjaws 16gb 2133 kit. What do you guys suggest. Also what are the sort of memory speeds that the 8320-8350 controller can handle?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hmm Have you done any benches to see? If you are running more than 2 GPU's then THEORETICALLY you should see a difference?
> 
> Anyways. Guys I am planning a build for a friend and guess what is the brains of this machine? You guessed it. Good ol Vishera 8XXX. However what RAM should he get. Now I am very happy with my Corsair's that are rated at 2133 11-11-11-27 and they manage 2400 9-10-12-31. But Corsair is way overpriced at the moment. However he is dead set on a pair of 8gb 2133 Platinum's. They are rated at 9-11-10-30 or something like that. But I think they are stupid expensive. I am rather trying to get him to choose a G-Skill Ripjaws 16gb 2133 kit. What do you guys suggest. Also what are the sort of memory speeds that the 8320-8350 controller can handle?


http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780

For dinky









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
> 
> For dinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wa dafuq! was that run on? certainly not a 5ghz AMD chip lol

that's not me that's for AMD reps and officials lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> wa dafuq! was that run on? certainly not a 5ghz AMD chip lol
> 
> that's not me that's for AMD reps and officials lol


lol, right you are its a 4.8 ghz 3770k I am playing with today.

If i get a chance I'll try for some 5 ghz efficiency runs with the Vishera, It's playing to the weakest part of my OC'ing game, memory tweaking


----------



## Alastair

Which are the best air coolers for 8350? I know Noctua NH-D14 has got the stamp of approval and the Silver Arrow. What about Deepcool Assassin CoolerMaster Hyper 612 PWM and Zalman CNPS12X ?


----------



## Stoffie

Guys just out of interest, next time someone tells you that games only use 2 cores and 8 is pointless, have a look at this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444040/thread-usage-in-games


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Looks like your Acrylic has seen better days mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nice build. What revision Giga board are you using?


Rev 4. Found out where to find it when I had to reset bios to default after I screwed up. and it's not totally scratched, just finger prints and cloth residue.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiznitz*
> 
> Is it possible to sli a 9800 gtx and one of the more modern Video cards? is it even worth it? Still wondering about this his iceqs as well


you can use the 9800 as a physx board.. and slave but not full sli... the chips have to have the same exact physical properties.. only difference can be clock frequency and voltage..

ie gtx 460 will not sli to a gtx 460 se because of the missing shaders.

because it processes in serial... that is why amds mantel is going to be amazing


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you can use the 9800 as a physx board.. and slave but not full sli... the chips have to have the same exact physical properties.. only difference can be clock frequency and voltage..
> 
> ie gtx 460 will not sli to a gtx 460 se because of the missing shaders.
> 
> because it processes in serial... that is why amds mantel is going to be amazing


Thanks for the info. I ended up ordering the HIS IceQ 280x and look forward to overclocking it


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Which are the best air coolers for 8350? I know Noctua NH-D14 has got the stamp of approval and the Silver Arrow. What about Deepcool Assassin CoolerMaster Hyper 612 PWM and Zalman CNPS12X ?


Really would only recommend double tower air coolers. the Zalman cnps12x and Hyper 612 are probably decent but still would recommend sticking with double towers for a good OC potential (the zalman is double tower but i have seen some with not the greatest results on a 8350 in the past). I think the best bang for buck right now is the phanteks PH-TC14PE, it comes in multiple colors and is currently one of the cheapest double towers. Depending on where your from theres also the "be quiet dark rock pro 2" and "alpenfohn k2" that perform amazingly but are harder to find in the USA. Theres also a new Noctua D-Series coming out thats supposed to be the best of the best but still hasn't been released. Theres a few others out there like that deepcool assassin which im sure is a great choice aswell.


----------



## Durvelle27

Been tinkering with my FX-8350

5.17GHz w/ Tweaked RAM


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Been tinkering with my FX-8350
> 
> 5.17GHz w/ Tweaked RAM


Crap, I guess that means I get the multi-meter back out since it's winter and see if I cant Up my 5148Mhz (5.15Ghz) to compete with you.

I think my H100 isnt mounting properly since the last time I took it off, lil bit warmer temps even though its colder outside.

I also only have DDR3-1600 G.Skill, so I havent touched them or tried them at higher clocks.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Crap, I guess that means I get the multi-meter back out since it's winter and see if I cant Up my 5148Mhz (5.15Ghz) to compete with you.
> 
> I think my H100 isnt mounting properly since the last time I took it off, lil bit warmer temps even though its colder outside.
> 
> I also only have DDR3-1600 G.Skill, so I havent touched them or tried them at higher clocks.


Welp im using a custom loop with 2x 240mm radiators with 29c room ambient also no multi-meter for me


----------



## SkateZilla

I use Multi-Meter to Directly Monitor Voltage, no VRM is Perfect, and one hickup and the CPU goes poof.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I use Multi-Meter to Directly Monitor Voltage, no VRM is Perfect, and one hickup and the CPU goes poof.


I see and also i have 1866 Ram i run at 2133MHz


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I see and also i have 1866 Ram i run at 2133MHz


I havent touched my ram, I manually set the timings when I built the rig to the specs on the label, then after a few BIOS Updates I just loaded the XMP/AMP from the Sticks themselves,

I wonder how much I can up these 4 Dimms,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231534


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I havent touched my ram, I manually set the timings when I built the rig to the specs on the label, then after a few BIOS Updates I just loaded the XMP/AMP from the Sticks themselves,
> 
> I wonder how much I can up these 4 Dimms,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231534


I OC and tweak my ram for better performance. Its much harder to OC Ram when 4 are used


----------



## SkateZilla

yeah, I guess I'll just leave them alone.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> yeah, I guess I'll just leave them alone.


or get 2x 8GB


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Been tinkering with my FX-8350
> 
> 5.17GHz w/ Tweaked RAM
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wish I could get to 5.1 for any length of time. Here is 4.9.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I wish I could get to 5.1 for any length of time. Here is 4.9.


Not bad







. You have a H100 correct

I'm trying for 5.22GHz right now will keep you guys posted


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You have a H100 correct
> 
> I'm trying for 5.22GHz right now will keep you guys posted


H100i


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> H100i


Not bad


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Which are the best air coolers for 8350? I know Noctua NH-D14 has got the stamp of approval and the Silver Arrow. What about Deepcool Assassin CoolerMaster Hyper 612 PWM and Zalman CNPS12X ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Really would only recommend double tower air coolers. the Zalman cnps12x and Hyper 612 are probably decent but still would recommend sticking with double towers for a good OC potential (the zalman is double tower but i have seen some with not the greatest results on a 8350 in the past). I think the best bang for buck right now is the phanteks PH-TC14PE, it comes in multiple colors and is currently one of the cheapest double towers. Depending on where your from theres also the "be quiet dark rock pro 2" and "alpenfohn k2" that perform amazingly but are harder to find in the USA. Theres also a new Noctua D-Series coming out thats supposed to be the best of the best but still hasn't been released. Theres a few others out there like that deepcool assassin which im sure is a great choice aswell.


I was doomed enough to use a couple of air coolers for my 8320 you mentioned on a single chip.

For the CM Hyper 612 PWM, all I can actually say is this, AVOID!
It's not good enough to cool the FX. If you can look for some other proof, google it. Hyper 612 problems.
The thing about it is that, the fins never heat up. Not even warming up to a significant degree that I'm guessing a problem with the heat pipes or just the heat dissipation of the fins form the heat pipes were poor.
Also, that's a PITA to install.

For the Silver Arrow, well, around 10 degrees better than the Hyper 612 on the same clocks. Note this is based on the max of 4.6 GHz I got on the CM. Pushing the silver arrow further seemed to be either hit or miss depending on your set-up.
But if you can swap some high CFM fans into the Termalright, you'll probably do better than 4.8 GHz if your MOBO and the CHIP will take you that far.

So the notion of a double tower is a must if your goal is higher than 4.5 GHz. But will probably reach their ceiling at around 4.8.
Deepcool's heatpipes were not as fast to react to temps changes like the high end ones.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Not bad


By the way it says 4.72 but that was actually at 4.8 or maybe in a tad higher. That was back when I was using AI suite to overclock and when I did cinebench went with what was in the Bios.

With all of the cool blue going on there you should get there.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> By the way it says 4.72 but that was actually at 4.8 or maybe in a tad higher. That was back when I was using AI suite to overclock and when I did cinebench went with what was in the Bios.
> 
> With all of the cool blue going on there you should get there.


???


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Getting my FX-8320 backed by a Corsair H90 cooler tomorrow. Hate to sound noobish where a reply says "google it"...but need some tweaking input. *The replys can target per question.*
*MYSETUP*
My MOBO Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 that has UEFI BIOS added extra heatsinks to NB & SB...Mushkin Redline 1866Mhz 1.5v 9Cas 9-10-9-27...Asus R9 280x.
*Question #1:*
I bought the MOBO because the price is competive with features. Compaired to top MOBO like the Sabertooth, I can't see a huge difference on "overview"...same 990FX NB, and solid heatsinks? I should overclock somewhat the same?
*Question #2:*
I've seen where a higher Mhz memory clock can effect the processor max clock speed? Should I go with 1866Mhz or aggressive 1600Mhz.
*Question #3:*
Overclocking the RAM. Seen a thread that the voltage of the RAM can murder the CPU. MAX safe RAM voltage for Vishera...1.7v? Memory cooling itself isn't a issue because I made a custom heatsink...just worried about the CPU.
*Question #4:*
Except for CAS Latency, which timming has the greatest impact to performance when I try to adjust them. Right now I'm at 8 CAS 8-8-8-24 at 1600Mhz at 1.65v. I did up a few little voltage load settings too. First test run reports stable MEMTEST86. There is like a zillion other memory tweaks too...Should I pay any close attention to other settings?
*Question #5:*
My CPU target goal is 4.5Ghz. I'll be happy to push the CPU to 62C on PRIME95. Need a good baseline on what LLC, Power Phase control, CPU voltage, and other calibrations I should go with. I understand that all CPU's are different...which is why I said "baseline."
*Question #6:*
I see a lot of CPU throttling on this forum. Heat causes this? Seen a post where a guy said it was 10C under and it still throttled? Which software monitors this? What setting in BIOs will cause most throttling?
*ANY OTHER IMPUTS WELCOME, PLEASE NOTE, SOME JARGON IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH.*


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Getting my FX-8320 backed by a Corsair H90 cooler tomorrow. Hate to sound noobish where a reply says "google it"...but need some tweaking input. *The replys can target per question.*
> *MYSETUP*
> My MOBO Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 that has UEFI BIOS added extra heatsinks to NB & SB...Mushkin Redline 1866Mhz 1.5v 9Cas 9-10-9-27...Asus R9 280x.
> *Question #1:*
> I bought the MOBO because the price is competive with features. Compaired to top MOBO like the Sabertooth, I can't see a huge difference on "overview"...same 990FX NB, and solid heatsinks? I should overclock somewhat the same?


no, top Tier boards like the sabertooth and crosshair will always clock better then the lower tiered boards from the same company. because of binning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> *Question #2:*
> I've seen where a higher Mhz memory clock can effect the processor max clock speed? Should I go with 1866Mhz or aggressive 1600Mhz.


100% you call. each chip in theory should do 1866 no problem what so ever (as long as the ram is supported)

lil tid bit.. BF4 reacts to faster memory so it might be a sign of things to come., plus if you run your game off a ramdisk faster is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> *Question #3:*
> Overclocking the RAM. Seen a thread that the voltage of the RAM can murder the CPU. MAX safe RAM voltage for Vishera...1.7v? Memory cooling itself isn't a issue because I made a custom heatsink...just worried about the CPU.


jedec standards require ram to be able withstand 1.95v without immediate degradation. so that would be your technical safe limit. BUT most cringe and call foul when they see ram over 1.7v (wimps.. )

however let it be said that adding heat to the IMC adds heat to the processor limiting the overclock that way. you might reach a point where you have to choose which to oc further

or you might get a dud clocker like mine that can do over 2400mhz. go figure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> *Question #4:*
> Except for CAS Latency, which timming has the greatest impact to performance when I try to adjust them. Right now I'm at 8 CAS 8-8-8-24 at 1600Mhz at 1.65v. I did up a few little voltage load settings too. First test run reports stable MEMTEST86. There is like a zillion other memory tweaks too...Should I pay any close attention to other settings?


Stick + CPU dependant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> *Question #5:*
> My CPU target goal is 4.5Ghz. I'll be happy to push the CPU to 62C on PRIME95. Need a good baseline on what LLC, voltage, and other calibrations I should go with. I understand that all CPU's are different...which is why I said "baseline."


read the first page of the thread. go to computer restores guide.. and read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> *Question #6:*
> I see a lot of CPU throttling on this forum. Heat causes this? Seen a post where a guy said it was 10C under and it still throttled? Which software monitors this? What setting in BIOs will cause most throttling?
> *ANY OTHER IMPUTS WELCOME, PLEASE NOTE, SOME JARGON IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH.*


shotty boards, shotty psu, shotty mount

any number of things can make a computer throttle.

heat is a cause yes. under voltage is another.. can be anything really.

Vishera chips arn't accurate for tempture until the mid 30* under some load. 100% inaccurate @ idle

you want more detail? many pages to read.


----------



## Mega Man

[email protected] 2 dimms !~


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Getting my FX-8320 backed by a Corsair H90 cooler tomorrow. Hate to sound noobish where a reply says "google it"...but need some tweaking input. *The replys can target per question.*
> *MYSETUP*
> My MOBO Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 that has UEFI BIOS added extra heatsinks to NB & SB...Mushkin Redline 1866Mhz 1.5v 9Cas 9-10-9-27...Asus R9 280x.
> *Question #1:*
> I bought the MOBO because the price is competive with features. Compaired to top MOBO like the Sabertooth, I can't see a huge difference on "overview"...same 990FX NB, and solid heatsinks? I should overclock somewhat the same?
> *Question #2:*
> I've seen where a higher Mhz memory clock can effect the processor max clock speed? Should I go with 1866Mhz or aggressive 1600Mhz.
> *Question #3:*
> Overclocking the RAM. Seen a thread that the voltage of the RAM can murder the CPU. MAX safe RAM voltage for Vishera...1.7v? Memory cooling itself isn't a issue because I made a custom heatsink...just worried about the CPU.
> *Question #4:*
> Except for CAS Latency, which timming has the greatest impact to performance when I try to adjust them. Right now I'm at 8 CAS 8-8-8-24 at 1600Mhz at 1.65v. I did up a few little voltage load settings too. First test run reports stable MEMTEST86. There is like a zillion other memory tweaks too...Should I pay any close attention to other settings?
> *Question #5:*
> My CPU target goal is 4.5Ghz. I'll be happy to push the CPU to 62C on PRIME95. Need a good baseline on what LLC, Power Phase control, CPU voltage, and other calibrations I should go with. I understand that all CPU's are different...which is why I said "baseline."
> *Question #6:*
> I see a lot of CPU throttling on this forum. Heat causes this? Seen a post where a guy said it was 10C under and it still throttled? Which software monitors this? What setting in BIOs will cause most throttling?
> *ANY OTHER IMPUTS WELCOME, PLEASE NOTE, SOME JARGON IM NOT FAMILIAR WITH.*


Since you already have a 1866 RAM at 9-10-9-27 at 1.5 Volts, IMO, you'd better off tightening that if you don't want to OC your RAM. 1866 at CL 8 will be a lot better than your tried 1600 CL 8. Just sayin'..









2.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

In theory based on the "restores guide" it's not the RAMs Mhz that effects the CPU top Ghz performance it's the RAMs voltage. So aggressive 1.5v is best bet at 1866Mhz. Anybody quote real differences in OC potential with RAM voltage or is it minimal difference?

QUOTE FROM RESTORERS GUIDE: By using 1.5v or lower for DRAM voltage you can reduce the stress on the IMC to improve stability with overclocked settings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> In theory based on the "restores guide" it's not the RAMs Mhz that effects the CPU top Ghz performance it's the RAMs voltage. So aggressive 1.5v is best bet at 1866Mhz. Anybody quote real differences in OC potential or is it minimal difference?
> 
> QUOTE FROM RESTORERS GUIDE: By using 1.5v or lower for DRAM voltage you can reduce the stress on the IMC to improve stability with overclocked settings.


Anything under 1.7 Volts on the RAMs and you are good based on my experience. Even tried 1.75 with no problems. On mine, CPU gets around a couple to 5 degrees hotter with RAM Voltages higher than 1.7. Definitely not something to worry unless you really value every degree you can save with your OC.

Quote number 2, refers to your CPU stabilization, will also yield you lower performance IMO. As lowering RAM voltages would also push you to loosen your Timings to be able to maintain it (RAM) stable. 1.5 is already low TBH.

Those who have been limited to their CPU's OC potential by messing with their RAMs were either pushing their RAMs to reach 2400+ MHz. Up to 2133, with standard timings and your CPU OC won't be sacrificed in favor of your preferred RAM OC.


----------



## Deadboy90

So apparently my 7950 is packing Hynix memory. I popped it out earlier today to have a look and sure enough it said Hynix right on the memory chip. I took a picture but it won't let me upload from my phone. So now I get to figure out why I'm having problems breaking 1600mhz on memory.


----------



## dmfree88

My bad missread...

hynix is apparenty one of the best. Although i got a poor hynix chip as mine doesnt overclock well. But from my understanding hynix is better then elpida most of the time

Devilboy got lucky and got a good elpida chip on his 7870 while i got unlucky getting a bad hynix. Generally its the other way around from what most have said

Maybe your like me and just got unlucky with your hynix?


----------



## Mickey_C1000

How am i looking so far.

How much more voltage you reckon i would have to add to remove the neg results?
Pretty much aiming for 4.8 stable if possible 5 but getting a reasonable voltage seams to be hard, will be adding my 7950's to the water loop soon so dunnow what my temps are gonna look like.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> How am i looking so far.
> 
> How much more voltage you reckon i would have to add to remove the neg results?
> Pretty much aiming for 4.8 stable if possible 5 but getting a reasonable voltage seams to be hard, will be adding my 7950's to the water loop soon so dunnow what my temps are gonna look like.


Unfortunately, no clocks on the screeny...


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> How am i looking so far.
> 
> How much more voltage you reckon i would have to add to remove the neg results?
> Pretty much aiming for 4.8 stable if possible 5 but getting a reasonable voltage seams to be hard, will be adding my 7950's to the water loop soon so dunnow what my temps are gonna look like.


id be more worried about why your power supply is running so badly? 12v rail is low aswell as 5v rail and 3.3v. Check with multimeter they are all somewhat equally low so may be bad reading BUT if confirmed low replace PSU before she blows!

If your psu is safe then id say you should be already stable at 4.8ghz. Maybe one more bump up around 1.54-1.56 maybe 1.58 during load should be stable even on worse chips like mine at 4.8ghz.

after thought:

just noticed the background sensors seem to be reading more proper on the rails. also noticed its hwmonitor thats reading those bad readings. I would highly recommend switching to hwinfo64. Less likely to have false readings and it just works better all around.

As mentioned above though your pretty close to where you should be for 4.8ghz. Depends on how good your chip is and of course whether everything else is stable. Also depends on your LLC setting but mostly whatever your vcore ends up at during load makes a difference. some have vboost some have vdroop pending LLC so do you sit at your max vcore during load or your minimum? This can also make a difference to where you will initially need to be set. But id say another click up and you should pass.


----------



## X-Alt

Well, my Matrix is packing Hynix rated for 1650, but that is already virtually pushed to its limit, only my GPU core likes being overclocked.


----------



## nikki5974

Hi, i have had my AMD setup 2 weeks now and i must say i love it had intel b4 some SS for ya

http://valid.canardpc.com/4ixub5


----------



## chiznitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> id be more worried about why your power supply is running so badly? 12v rail is low aswell as 5v rail and 3.3v. Check with multimeter they are all somewhat equally low so may be bad reading BUT if confirmed low replace PSU before she blows!
> 
> If your psu is safe then id say you should be already stable at 4.8ghz. Maybe one more bump up around 1.54-1.56 maybe 1.58 during load should be stable even on worse chips like mine at 4.8ghz.
> 
> after thought:
> 
> just noticed the background sensors seem to be reading more proper on the rails. also noticed its hwmonitor thats reading those bad readings. I would highly recommend switching to hwinfo64. Less likely to have false readings and it just works better all around.
> 
> As mentioned above though your pretty close to where you should be for 4.8ghz. Depends on how good your chip is and of course whether everything else is stable. Also depends on your LLC setting but mostly whatever your vcore ends up at during load makes a difference. some have vboost some have vdroop pending LLC so do you sit at your max vcore during load or your minimum? This can also make a difference to where you will initially need to be set. But id say another click up and you should pass.


My voltages even in hwinfo64 show way different then what an actual meter shows. When I place the meter on my 12V it shows about .2mv higher than what hw has been showing me.
I'm getting a package on Friday that will help rule out if my PSU is causing any issues.

Contents: 1x Sabertooth r2.0 mobo, HIS IceQ 280x, and finally my first SSD!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Hi, i have had my AMD setup 2 weeks now and i must say i love it had intel b4 some SS for ya
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4ixub5


Looks like you have a nice chip there, welcome to the club.
If you know the batch number, be sure to list it here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread
Oh, and don't forget to fill out a sig rig , it can be a big help for yourself and others by sharing information with people who have similar equimpment


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> How am i looking so far.
> 
> How much more voltage you reckon i would have to add to remove the neg results?
> Pretty much aiming for 4.8 stable if possible 5 but getting a reasonable voltage seams to be hard, will be adding my 7950's to the water loop soon so dunnow what my temps are gonna look like.


keep adding volts.

negative results are not stable


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Hi, i have had my AMD setup 2 weeks now and i must say i love it had intel b4 some SS for ya
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4ixub5


Welcome! Fill out a Rigbuilder so we can see what your packing. I kinda wanna know what cooling your using to hit 5.3.


----------



## nikki5974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Welcome! Fill out a Rigbuilder so we can see what your packing. I kinda wanna know what cooling your using to hit 5.3.


I'll do a rigbuilder soon but anyway im running @5.0Ghz 24/7 @ 1.44volts for about a week now and all is stable

Cooling is custom water loop 3+1 Rad just for the CPU but shall be adding GPU and maybe mobo in the near future

Tried to hit 5.5Ghz but cant get there windows starts but can't stress test it locks up so needs more tweaking or ive just hit my wall


----------



## gertruude

Has anyone got avxibt please

cant find my posts with it on b4

i had to buy a 6350 for my 9 year old boy until/if steamroller hits

since i got it early ive stuck it in my pc without him knowing lol, got it at 5ghz so far and 5.1/5.2 is begging to be found


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Has anyone got avxibt please
> 
> cant find my posts with it on b4
> 
> i had to buy a 6350 for my 9 year old boy until/if steamroller hits
> 
> since i got it early ive stuck it in my pc without him knowing lol, got it at 5ghz so far and 5.1/5.2 is begging to be found


I have it but for some reason it crashes as soon as I start it whenever I try to use it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I have it but for some reason it crashes as soon as I start it whenever I try to use it.


post it and ill take a look see if it happens to me


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> post it and ill take a look see if it happens to me


Isn't it on the first page of this thread?  filed under Additional software. Here's the link


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Isn't it on the first page of this thread?  filed under Additional software. Here's the link


is it? lol i didnt know that i been out the loop awhile lol

ty


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is it? lol i didnt know that i been out the loop awhile lol
> 
> ty


yes you have lol.. so anyone wanna pitch in funds for a new toy for me? Lolol..

it could be as you are doing community service for suffer of f3ers lolz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yes you have lol.. so anyone wanna pitch in funds for a new toy for me? Lolol..
> 
> it could be as you are doing community service for suffer of f3ers lolz


how come u gone back to 1503 bios

the new one is more than capable or are you just blaming the tools rather than yourself?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Welcome! Fill out a Rigbuilder so we can see what your packing. I kinda wanna know what cooling your using to hit 5.3.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a rigbuilder soon but anyway im running @5.0Ghz 24/7 @ 1.44volts for about a week now and all is stable
> 
> Cooling is custom water loop 3+1 Rad just for the CPU but shall be adding GPU and maybe mobo in the near future
> 
> Tried to hit 5.5Ghz but cant get there windows starts but can't stress test it locks up so needs more tweaking or ive just hit my wall
Click to expand...

Dude that is insane... How is that even possible?


----------



## Devildog83

Question, and yes it's a CPU question it jut doesn't start out that way. I am running X-Fire for the 1st time and ran Firestrike. The Graphics and Physics score were high, they were higher than another member with the close to the same set-up but the combined score was crap, 800 points lower. Is that a CPU issue, maybe the overclock? Here is the score.



Even though my Graphics and Physics were way higher his combined was 2900+ and overall was 8500+


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how come u gone back to 1503 bios
> 
> the new one is more than capable or are you just blaming the tools rather than yourself?


ha. When I hit higher clocks on 3 otger bios flashes and cant get 2133 stable there is an issue


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Question, and yes it's a CPU question it jut doesn't start out that way. I am running X-Fire for the 1st time and ran Firestrike. The Graphics and Physics score were high, they were higher than another member with the close to the same set-up but the combined score was crap, 800 points lower. Is that a CPU issue, maybe the overclock? Here is the score.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my Graphics and Physics were way higher his combined was 2900+ and overall was 8500+


did you check for a fluke run? I always run twice if something wiggy happens just to be sure. Seems strange that solo they would score so well but combined suck. Maybe somehow the 2nd gpu didnt kick in on the combined test?

I dunno though seems fairly strange. try adding a click up in vcore on the cpu just for giggles maybe when its dual loaded cpu+gpu its straining the pull on the psu leaving the cpu less stable or vise versa when the load hits cpu+gpu then the gpu is less stable maybe click one up on gpu volts? I dunno just grasping at straws i suppose. Really only thing i can think of is heavier load on the system causing some sort of problems.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Question, and yes it's a CPU question it jut doesn't start out that way. I am running X-Fire for the 1st time and ran Firestrike. The Graphics and Physics score were high, they were higher than another member with the close to the same set-up but the combined score was crap, 800 points lower. Is that a CPU issue, maybe the overclock? Here is the score.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my Graphics and Physics were way higher his combined was 2900+ and overall was 8500+


drivers and voltage can cause that


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ha. When I hit higher clocks on 3 otger bios flashes and cant get 2133 stable there is an issue


maybe its because you were at higher clocks that the 2133 wasnt stable? I fear flashing my bios to the new one. I figure if it works ok dont break it







.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ha. When I hit higher clocks on 3 otger bios flashes and cant get 2133 stable there is an issue


maybe, im havign an hard time hitting a stable 5ghz









the [email protected] is pretty good on the temps

i never had this much hard work on a bios ever lol, the 8350 is a godsend compared to this one lol


----------



## matada

I just put my rig in rigbuider. go oogle and stuff


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I just put my rig in rigbuider. go oogle and stuff


i stopped read on intel haha but then i tried going forward, had to stop when i saw the mighty 212


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> maybe its because you were at higher clocks that the 2133 wasnt stable? I fear flashing my bios to the new one. I figure if it works ok dont break it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


no the multi got me up to 5.1 but something with the ram got messed up.. ill post more info later


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i stopped read on intel haha but then i tried going forward, had to stop when i saw the mighty 212


Wrong PC. that's my old one. I Just added it to my sig.


----------



## nikki5974

I also had a few problems with the new bios with my overclocks so went back to previous


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Wrong PC. that's my old one. I Just added it to my sig.


thats better man









i was contemplating getting intel for my son then decided id rather saw his hands off


----------



## nikki5974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude that is insane... How is that even possible?


http://valid.canardpc.com/gdtvah

Running for 5 days not a week even got a nice overclock on the Ram

Think i just got lucky with my chip


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> maybe its because you were at higher clocks that the 2133 wasnt stable? I fear flashing my bios to the new one. I figure if it works ok dont break it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gaming is awesome, I think I should just back off of the overclock on the cpu a bit. Could not having a powerful enough PSU cause it. I have a 660 platinum.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

NEED ADVISE...Just got the FX 8320 today with a Corsair H90 and the temps are crazy high... This is with the restorers guide settings. Idles at 39C and with PRIME95 jumps like crazy to 60C in less then a minute. I went to Best Buy and reapplied the paste as thin as I could get it and still monitors hot. It's Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond Thermal Compound.

After it reached 60C I shut down the PC and in under a minute I got the cooler off to touch the CPU and it didn't seem hot to the touch. Would the top of the CPU get hot if it reached 60C in under a minute?

I did get good readings on my Phenom II 965 so the board should be okay. Used that HWMONITOR by CPUID with same readings. Should I just prime95 the processor until it fails and see how high the temps go?

I was hoping to run this at 1.4v with stock 1.3v but geeze. It will max out at 60C under default settings/clock with PRIME95. Any recommendations.


----------



## dmfree88

Faulty h90? Restriction of flow in the block or maybe a bad pump? The fans working correctly i assume? I used the same paste on my hyper212 actually required a little thicker application then most paste i didnt like it much but it performed similar to the as5 i replaced it with so it should work ok. Maybe try alittle more then normal see what happens. Just not too much to where youll have a serious mess

You likely wont feel the heat on the cpu. Once u shutdown the block dissipates the leftover heat quicker then you could ever remove it


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Gonna try it on air, with my old 6 copper.


----------



## dmfree88

Does the h90 use corsair link? Might need to check fan profile or smething. Could just be set based on temp.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Does the h90 use corsair link? Might need to check fan profile or smething. Could just be set based on temp.


Just switched to my air cooler...and reached 74C in like 45 seconds with stock voltage at 4.2Ghz. The H90 doesn't have the link.

Will I kill the MOBO if I keep it on PRIME. CPU has newegg 30 day warranty MOBO doesn't. CPU didn't fail at 74C


----------



## dmfree88

maybe need to update windows? try the hotfix on page one? seems like maybe having some issues with p95 maybe? Try IBT AVX from page one of this post under additional software, set to very high and see how hot it gets. Its usually not as hot as p95 anyways but if its WAY cooler then maybe theres an issue there? what air cooler is it?


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> maybe need to update windows? try the hotfix on page one? seems like maybe having some issues with p95 maybe? Try IBT AVX from page one of this post under additional software, set to very high and see how hot it gets. Its usually not as hot as p95 anyways but if its WAY cooler then maybe theres an issue there? what air cooler is it?


I did the hotfix's the second I installed the CPU. Used that other tool and my Asus sensor tool popup warning gave me 78C.

Not a stock air cooler. takes a 120mm fan and has 6 copper pipes/copper base with tons of fins...about 9" tall.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> maybe need to update windows? try the hotfix on page one? seems like maybe having some issues with p95 maybe? Try IBT AVX from page one of this post under additional software, set to very high and see how hot it gets. Its usually not as hot as p95 anyways but if its WAY cooler then maybe theres an issue there? what air cooler is it?


my thoughts are to stop stress testing, software updates etc wont cause this.

IBT AVX creates even more heat than PRIME so if ya do stress and it hits 80*c youll probably damage the cpu. also those temps are going to cause some degradation!

it seems to be either that paste has some crazy cure in element or the guys mounting is poor.

I pick the latter! either the mounts too tight or too loose, paste hasn't spread etc etc


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> I did the hotfix's the second I installed the CPU. Used that other tool and my Asus sensor tool popup warning gave me 78C.
> 
> Not a stock air cooler. takes a 120mm fan and has 6 copper pipes/copper base with tons of fins...about 9" tall.


the 8core visheras certainly eat up single tower air coolers but usually not that bad. if its similar to a hyper212 you should be able to get atleast reasonable stock temps. Did you try using a little extra paste as i mentioned?

Also as d!nky mentioned its not safe at those temps should def shutdown stress-test prior to getting that high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> my thoughts are to stop stress testing, software updates etc wont cause this.
> 
> IBT AVX creates even more heat than PRIME so if ya do stress and it hits 80*c youll probably damage the cpu. also those temps are going to cause some degradation!
> 
> it seems to be either that paste has some crazy cure in element or the guys mounting is poor.
> 
> I pick the latter! either the mounts too tight or too loose, paste hasn't spread etc etc


IBT AVX gets hotter for you? i get like 10 degrees hotter in p95. mostly because it doesnt peak out on me in ibt until 10+ runs.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Welcome! Fill out a Rigbuilder so we can see what your packing. I kinda wanna know what cooling your using to hit 5.3.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a rigbuilder soon but anyway im running @5.0Ghz 24/7 @ 1.44volts for about a week now and all is stable
> 
> Cooling is custom water loop 3+1 Rad just for the CPU but shall be adding GPU and maybe mobo in the near future
> 
> Tried to hit 5.5Ghz but cant get there windows starts but can't stress test it locks up so needs more tweaking or ive just hit my wall
Click to expand...

i would be willing to bet either
1 your using extreme llc
2 it is not stable
( OR )
if using extreme you should drop to high or ultra
if you say stable generally we mean prime/ibt avx stable
are you actively cooling your vrms?

temps ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Has anyone got avxibt please
> 
> cant find my posts with it on b4
> 
> i had to buy a 6350 for my 9 year old boy until/if steamroller hits
> 
> since i got it early ive stuck it in my pc without him knowing lol, got it at 5ghz so far and 5.1/5.2 is begging to be found


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> post it and ill take a look see if it happens to me
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it on the first page of this thread?  filed under Additional software. Here's the link
Click to expand...

+1 op


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> the 8core visheras certainly eat up single tower air coolers but usually not that bad. if its similar to a hyper212 you should be able to get atleast reasonable stock temps. Did you try using a little extra paste as i mentioned?
> IBT AVX gets hotter for you? i get like 10 degrees hotter in p95. mostly because it doesnt peak out on me in ibt until 10+ runs


depends what prime and how long I run it for etc

to shadowman, id re-seat it as many times as you can. at this stage its process of elimination, and Occam's razor!

youre aiming for around 30*c idle temps in bios at stock (making sure stock is default settings)

Any decent aircooler, AIO shouldn't go from idle to 70*c + in a minute.

just sounds like poor application or mount!


----------



## dmfree88

yeah large fft is much cooler. blend also does largefft first so if you dont pass the large test and continue on to small it never really peaks out. small fft is usually the hottest. but yea theres still gotta be some sort of issue i still think not enough paste







.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

did a default setting in bios "No restorers guide settings...now at3.5Ghz reported" with PRIME and I'm getting exactly 61C after 5min on that air cooler.

Will apply more paste


----------



## dmfree88

that seems somewhat more likely. still pretty warm though im assuming thats hopefully with the aircooler still. At stock it still seems pretty hot for any cooler unless you have a fan profile setup in bios or something. Maybe the next mounting will be the good one


----------



## zila

Shadowman, don't run that chip over 60° or you will kill it for sure. That H90 should have been able to cool the chip. My H70 keeps my FX-8350 cool up to 4500MHz @ 1.45vcore. Doesn't go over 55°C. I would think your H90 Should do at least as well. Every chip and cooling solution is different of coure. I would try applying a dot of thermal paste right in the center of the processor and then put the heat sink down on top of it and secure it. The heat sink will spread the paste evenly. Also make sure that pump is at full speed, maybe even crank up the fan/fans.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Right now, feel out of options. Bought new paste, applied thicker, Corsair H90 cooling isn't cutting it, on air is even worse.
Bone stock settings at 1.3v shows 55C on water 60C on air...gives me little room to overclock.
The restorers guide at 4.2Ghz will push the CPU to 75C+ on water.
Just a defective CPU


----------



## mus1mus

RMA the thing.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Biggest question is...has this been reported before?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Right now, feel out of options. Bought new paste, applied thicker, Corsair H90 cooling isn't cutting it, on air is even worse.
> Bone stock settings at 1.3v shows 55C on water 60C on air...gives me little room to overclock.
> The restorers guide at 4.2Ghz will push the CPU to 75C+ on water.
> Just a defective CPU


You sure its the actual Core temp you are reading and not the socket? Because no, I have never heard of this problem here.


----------



## zila

Is the pump on the H90 even running? Are you getting an rpm reading from it?


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

I just put my Phenom II 965 x4 back in my PC and did the same tests as I did with the FX8320. Phenom II 965 stock volts are 1.38 and I upped it to 1.46 at 3.8Ghz per core with the restorers guide settings on.... With PRIME95 running for 5 or so minutes now my CPU is maxed out at 55C on the Corsair H90...which is amazing.

DO FURTHER LEAD ITS DOA...Tried starting Crysis Wars/Game and it failed to load/crash report!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> I just put my Phenom II 965 x4 back in my PC and did the same tests as I did with the FX8320. Phenom II 965 stock volts are 1.38 and I upped it to 1.46 at 3.8Ghz per core with the restorers guide settings on.... With PRIME95 running for 5 or so minutes now my CPU is maxed out at 55C on the Corsair H90...which is amazing.
> 
> DO FURTHER LEAD ITS DOA...Tried starting Crysis Wars/Game and it failed to load/crash report!


Now I'm pretty sure something is wrong there.

If you can fill out the rig builder, people would have a better idea on what you are running and eventually give you useful tips and help you with that instead of giving you speculations.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now I'm pretty sure something is wrong there.
> 
> If you can fill out the rig builder, people would have a better idea on what you are running and eventually give you useful tips and help you with that instead of giving you speculations.


MOBO Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 "tier down from Sabertooth?"
Mushkin Redline 1866Mhz 4GBx2
Asus R9280x

Got the Phenom II to 3.9Ghz at 1.4625 with that benchmark tool on page one set on extreme...maxed out at 61C. My cooling isn't at fault. If this processor works and the FX8320 has nothing be heat issues, "my opinion" is either my MOBO doesn't take the FX well "BIOs is updated", or the chip itself is bad.

Did the hotfixes too as mentioned.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> MOBO Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 "tier down from Sabertooth?"
> Mushkin Redline 1866Mhz 4GBx2
> Asus R9280x


PSU?

I'm not very sure about the phrase "tier down from SaberKitty" but, you ca search them out. Important thing to remember about the FX is the they are power hogs when OC'ed. VRM components where the ones most OC'ers here suggest to take note of.

But I'm pretty sure yours will do. Question is, it's been asked before, have you cooled your VRMs?

Another thing, LLC settings.

Also read about your paste, they are kinda thick. Not sure about them having some thing called like setting time or curing time. But also note of that.

All-in-all, give people here some screenies, bios screenshots, and definitely a whole idea of the system you are running, and you'll get a lot of help..


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

The PSU is a Corsair TX850 Bronze

Bone stock settings I get 55C on water...The FX8320 restorers guide on page one for DIGI+ at stock 1.3v at 4.2Ghz puts the CPU at 70C+ in *under* a minute on water.

I have a open workbench case...so modding is easy. The NB does get super hot...like burning hot....yep...just felt it it'll burn you I'll blow the Corsair H90 fan on the NB heatsink...really think that would drop the CPU temps to normal?


----------



## matada

My 8320 idles at 13-20C on my EK Loop (with GPU in line after CPU). dunno how it does under load, but temps are never a problem.


----------



## Blackops_2

Check the temps through a BIOS program. Coretemp isn't accurate until load, same for HWinfo64. I doubt temperature is a problem either way just letting you know if you use a monitoring program usually idle temps are incorrect.

Response from AMD concerning Low ambient.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/7050#post_19046646

"The core temperatures have an equational offset to determine temperature which equalizes at about 45 Celsius thus giving you more accurate readings at peak temperatures. The hindrance in this is the sub ambient idle temperature readings you speak of."


----------



## nikki5974

Have you taken the covering off the bottom of the pump ?

And cleaning the old paste of before you applied more ?

Silly question's but ive seen it done


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> The PSU is a Corsair TX850 Bronze
> 
> Bone stock settings I get 55C on water...The FX8320 restorers guide on page one for DIGI+ at stock 1.3v at 4.2Ghz puts the CPU at 70C+ in *under* a minute on water.
> 
> I have a open workbench case...so modding is easy. The NB does get super hot...like burning hot....yep...just felt it it'll burn you I'll blow the Corsair H90 fan on the NB heatsink...really think that would drop the CPU temps to normal?


try everything @ stock. but lock it down

meaning as little auto settings as possible. so look in your Ram SPD for the XMP or whatever profiles lock those in for what you can.

find out your Vid or switch to offset mod and don't touch the voltage offsets. this is a good way to make sure you are not overvolting or undervolting at this point.

if you are getting 55*c @ bone stock settings there something IS wrong. I would look at the mount of the cooler, also case airflow. making sure all fan headers are plugged in all the way. make sure the hoses are not kinked in any way

I would expect temps AT most at bone stock to push 45* and at worst case 50 if you've bunged your air flow or whatever.

i'm running a 8350 @ 4.6 / 1.46v and I don't break 45* gaming, 52-54* prime. using a H100i in pull configuration. ( yes i know apples to pinapples) but given the variance between H90 and H100 you shouldn't be getting my OC temp while at bone stock. it just doesn't make any sense.

ps. might be an idea to check how your fan controller is set. for all you know your pump and your rad fan might be running at 40% duty :/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> The PSU is a Corsair TX850 Bronze
> 
> Bone stock settings I get 55C on water...The FX8320 restorers guide on page one for DIGI+ at stock 1.3v at 4.2Ghz puts the CPU at 70C+ in *under* a minute on water.
> 
> I have a open workbench case...so modding is easy. The NB does get super hot...like burning hot....yep...just felt it it'll burn you I'll blow the Corsair H90 fan on the NB heatsink...really think that would drop the CPU temps to normal?
> 
> 
> 
> try everything @ stock. but lock it down
> 
> meaning as little auto settings as possible. so look in your Ram SPD for the XMP or whatever profiles lock those in for what you can.
> 
> find out your Vid or switch to offset mod and don't touch the voltage offsets. this is a good way to make sure you are not overvolting or undervolting at this point.
> 
> if you are getting 55*c @ bone stock settings there something IS wrong. I would look at the mount of the cooler, also case airflow. making sure all fan headers are plugged in all the way. make sure the hoses are not kinked in any way
> 
> I would expect temps AT most at bone stock to push 45* and at worst case 50 if you've bunged your air flow or whatever.
> 
> i'm running a 8350 @ 4.6 / 1.46v and I don't break 45* gaming, 52-54* prime. using a H100i in pull configuration. ( yes i know apples to pinapples) but given the variance between H90 and H100 you shouldn't be getting my OC temp while at bone stock. it just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ps. might be an idea to check how your fan controller is set. for all you know your pump and your rad fan might be running at 40% duty :/
Click to expand...

also some asus bios will set cpu/nb to 1.4v on auto, which makes a ton of heat
+
8350 blows any phenom out of the water when it comes to heat

and to answer his question nb/vrm temp will cause a core to drop


----------



## ashyg

My 8320 has been running at 4ghz @ 1.25 volts, and 4.2ghz @ 1.275 volts. Hits about 40C under load (prime) on each under this cooler (http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2881) on a 990FX Sabertooth.

Thats all swell.

Figured I'd try and stretch its legs... at 1.4 volts and 4.7ghz clock speed, its hitting the thermal limit 62 core/70 socket temp, within a minute, and I'm stopping prime.

Is this my cooler under performing or what? The thermal paste is fresh and well applied. I've read that they get hot under prime and avia 64 would be better, is this true?


----------



## Alastair

Ok ShadowMan listen up and listen good! There are two temperatures you need to worry about with the FX-83XX series chips. There is the socket temperature and then there is the core temperature. Now the BIOS and Asus AI Suite read the socket temperature. I have an M5A99FX PRO. Now what you should do is download HW64 or CPUID HW Monitor and you will get a comprehensive list of temperatures. Now when it comes to socket temps. From what I read they can be off by almost 10C at a time. So mid 70's I would say you are ok. My machine starts throttling at 80C socket temps. The real temp you need to worry about is your core temperature. That is the actual temperature of the CPU die. That is the important one and you do not want that going up above 62C for extended periods of time. I hope this helps mate!


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Okay...been sticking with the Phenom II 965 but willing to take another wack at it. Guess I'll start buy going with a 1.3V on the north bridge instead of auto. To restart the thread.

I have FX8320 at bone stock that creates insane heat with my Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0....any overclocking and I'll reach 75C+ in a matter of 45 seconds.
At bone stock I'll get 55C on prime. With restorers guide I'll get the 75+C on stock voltage in a matter of 45 seconds.
Went to Best Buy and picked up some Antec Formula 7 thermal paste that didn't help. Tried thick and thin applications.
It overheats on aftermarket air cooler and with my Corsair H90
My Phenom II 965 I'm able to do a 1.45v at 3.8Ghz and it runs stable at 61C. It's the 125w version
I did notice my North bridge getting crazy hot so I stuck a 120mm fan over it.
My case is a open workbench case.
850w Corsair Bronze PSU
Asus r9 280x GPU


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Okay...been sticking with the Phenom II 965 but willing to take another wack at it. Guess I'll start buy going with a 1.3V on the north bridge instead of auto. To restart the thread.
> 
> I have FX8320 at bone stock that creates insane heat with my Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0....any overclocking and I'll reach 75C+ in a matter of 45 seconds.
> At bone stock I'll get 55C on prime. With restorers guide I'll get the 75+C on stock voltage in a matter of 45 seconds.
> Went to Best Buy and picked up some Antec Formula 7 thermal paste that didn't help. Tried thick and thin applications.
> It overheats on aftermarket air cooler and with my Corsair H90
> My Phenom II 965 I'm able to do a 1.45v at 3.8Ghz and it runs stable at 61C. It's the 125w version
> I did notice my North bridge getting crazy hot so I stuck a 120mm fan over it.
> My case is a open workbench case.
> 850w Corsair Bronze PSU
> Asus r9 280x GPU


Okay, now i am really wondering how you apply the TIM (thermal interface material) because its certainly not normal to get such temps at stock speeds.

The right way to apply TIM is to apply a little pea in the middle of the CPU because the die of the CPU is in the middle, also there is no need to spread it because the heat sink does that for you.

I don't know if your TIM need to cure, that means that it needs to settle for a while to have the best performance.

Personally i use Arctic MX-4 witch is non curing and non conductive. I have very good results with it and even applied it on my GPU and NB.

Also make sure that you have proper mounted the heat sink because i had some troubles with my H100I as well.

Make sure when you apply new TIM that you cleaned your CPU and the heat sink with some alcohol to make sure that its clean and free from older TIM.


----------



## dmfree88

Try watching northbridge temps on hwinfo64 see where it gets too. Also this will show you your northbridge vid which is probably closer to 1.2v. Is there a cpu unlock setting in your bios? Its a long shot but if you enabled all cores try setting it to auto. Sometimes the fx doesnt agree with all enabled vs auto. Which is the same thing. Let u know if i think of anything else xd

Id say the tim should be fine cure or no cure in one minute insane temps is no bueno. Not the best tim but its ok. Unless you mounted it wrong really unlikely to be the tim if its been redone so many times already. Gotta be the board or something probably obvious once u figure it out lol


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Here goes my default BIOs voltages:
CPU VDAA 2.52v
CPU/NB Manual 1.2v
DRAM 1.5
NB Voltage 1.113
NB HT voltage 1.214
CPU voltage 1.38750

Just did a passmark test and eveything reports normal. GPU is faster then the GTX 680 thanks to the FX 8320... and the CPU is faster then the FX 8150 and i7-3720. Got it at 4.0Ghz with the stock settings prime numbers give it at 52C at 4 minutes in. The better heat is because I'm sticking that 120mm fan at the north bridge


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Here goes my default BIOs voltages:
> CPU VDAA 2.52v
> CPU/NB Manual 1.2v
> DRAM 1.5
> NB Voltage 1.113
> NB HT voltage 1.214
> CPU voltage 1.38750
> 
> Just did a passmark test and eveything reports normal. GPU is faster then the GTX 680 thanks to the FX 8320... and the CPU is faster then the FX 8150 and i7-3720. Got it at 4.0Ghz with the stock settings prime numbers give it at 52C at 4 minutes in. The better heat is because I'm sticking that 120mm fan at the north bridge


hey not sure if you have been asked this... but download hwmonitor then run prime.. please take a screenshot of temps at peak I would like to see the full monitor. Also take screenshots of the bios (plug a flash drive in and press f12) I would like to see voltages for the entire board and digi options... with that I should be able to pin point the cause


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Here goes my default BIOs voltages:
> CPU VDAA 2.52v
> CPU/NB Manual 1.2v
> DRAM 1.5
> NB Voltage 1.113
> NB HT voltage 1.214
> CPU voltage 1.38750
> 
> Just did a passmark test and eveything reports normal. GPU is faster then the GTX 680 thanks to the FX 8320... and the CPU is faster then the FX 8150 and i7-3720. Got it at 4.0Ghz with the stock settings prime numbers give it at 52C at 4 minutes in. The better heat is because I'm sticking that 120mm fan at the north bridge


Shadowman, im not sure I saw a reply about this but... are you sure the very high temps you are reporting are actually core temps and not socket temps? because I saw you wrote that the NB was hot enought to burn you and that means that socket temps are high.


----------



## matada

Just ran prime95 blend for 50 min. didn't get above 39C



http://imgur.com/v5eyjKs



here's a bigger pic: http://i.imgur.com/v5eyjKs.png


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Shadowman, im not sure I saw a reply about this but... are you sure the very high temps you are reporting are actually core temps and not socket temps? because I saw you wrote that the NB was hot enought to burn you and that means that socket temps are high.


yeah thats why I asked for what I asked for.. something isnt adding up


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Okay...been sticking with the Phenom II 965 but willing to take another wack at it. Guess I'll start buy going with a 1.3V on the north bridge instead of auto. To restart the thread.
> 
> I have FX8320 at bone stock that creates insane heat with my Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0....any overclocking and I'll reach 75C+ in a matter of 45 seconds.
> At bone stock I'll get 55C on prime. With restorers guide I'll get the 75+C on stock voltage in a matter of 45 seconds.
> Went to Best Buy and picked up some Antec Formula 7 thermal paste that didn't help. Tried thick and thin applications.
> It overheats on aftermarket air cooler and with my Corsair H90
> My Phenom II 965 I'm able to do a 1.45v at 3.8Ghz and it runs stable at 61C. It's the 125w version
> I did notice my North bridge getting crazy hot so I stuck a 120mm fan over it.
> My case is a open workbench case.
> 850w Corsair Bronze PSU
> Asus r9 280x GPU


Ok ShadowMan listen up and listen good! There are two temperatures you need to worry about with the FX-83XX series chips. There is the socket temperature and then there is the core temperature. Now the BIOS and Asus AI Suite read the socket temperature. I have an M5A99FX PRO. Now what you should do is download HW64 or CPUID HW Monitor and you will get a comprehensive list of temperatures. Now when it comes to socket temps. From what I read they can be off by almost 10C at a time. So mid 70's I would say you are ok. My machine starts throttling at 80C socket temps. The real temp you need to worry about is your core temperature. That is the actual temperature of the CPU die. That is the important one and you do not want that going up above 62C for extended periods of time. I hope this helps mate! thumb.gif


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Has anyone got avxibt please
> 
> cant find my posts with it on b4
> 
> i had to buy a 6350 for my 9 year old boy until/if steamroller hits
> 
> since i got it early ive stuck it in my pc without him knowing lol, got it at 5ghz so far and 5.1/5.2 is begging to be found


You Brits should be able to get Steamroller/ Kaveri before mid-February.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok ShadowMan listen up and listen good! There are two temperatures you need to worry about with the FX-83XX series chips. There is the socket temperature and then there is the core temperature. Now the BIOS and Asus AI Suite read the socket temperature. I have an M5A99FX PRO. Now what you should do is download HW64 or CPUID HW Monitor and you will get a comprehensive list of temperatures. Now when it comes to socket temps. From what I read they can be off by almost 10C at a time. So mid 70's I would say you are ok. My machine starts throttling at 80C socket temps. The real temp you need to worry about is your core temperature. That is the actual temperature of the CPU die. That is the important one and you do not want that going up above 62C for extended periods of time. I hope this helps mate! thumb.gif


I think ypu meant hwinfo64 ??


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Thanks for all the support...Just reapplied the thermal paste as the page one video states..."big glob in the middle and let the heatsink spread it out"...I was taught orginally nice thin layer...so the video is what I'm spread to now.

I used HWiNFO64 v4.26-2020 as a monitoring. The current temps is with restorers guide settings. There are two conflicting temps. As arrow points out...the higher of the two temps is what is reported on Asus Suite II as my core temp.

http://s1115.photobucket.com/user/KStyles69/media/11-22-20135-49-39AM_zps8a1bbb15.png.html


----------



## nikki5974

CPU 0 is the core temp which max is 62

CPU is socket temp which max is 72

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Thanks for all the support...Just reapplied the thermal paste as the page one video states..."big glob in the middle and let the heatsink spread it out"...I was taught orginally nice thin layer...so the video is what I'm spread to now.
> 
> I used HWiNFO64 v4.26-2020 as a monitoring. The current temps is with restorers guide settings. There are two conflicting temps. As arrow points out...the higher of the two temps is what is reported on Asus Suite II as my core temp.
> 
> http://s1115.photobucket.com/user/KStyles69/media/11-22-20135-49-39AM_zps8a1bbb15.png.html


Just as I thought, you were reading the socket temp instead of the actual core temp. The 69c in that pic is the socket, the 50c is the core. Your good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Thanks for all the support...Just reapplied the thermal paste as the page one video states..."big glob in the middle and let the heatsink spread it out"...I was taught orginally nice thin layer...so the video is what I'm spread to now.
> 
> I used HWiNFO64 v4.26-2020 as a monitoring. The current temps is with restorers guide settings. There are two conflicting temps. As arrow points out...the higher of the two temps is what is reported on Asus Suite II as my core temp.
> 
> http://s1115.photobucket.com/user/KStyles69/media/11-22-20135-49-39AM_zps8a1bbb15.png.html


Try gaming on it again.. Report back if the issue of a crashed game comes back..










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Just as I thought, you were reading the socket temp instead of the actual core temp. The 69c in that pic is the socket, the 50c is the core. Your good.


But that doesn't solve the issue when a game crashed on him.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

My favorite.game is crysis wars online multiplayer... fx series isnt supported for it. Something to do with 64bit processing. There is a fix for warhead and orginal crysis but not the "wars"... gonna RMA it. Thanks for all the help. Might go with the phenom ii 980 @ a potential of 4.25ghz which should max out the r9 280x. My current 965 stops around 3.9ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> My favorite.game is crysis wars online multiplayer... fx series isnt supported for it. Something to do with 64bit processing. There is a fix for warhead and orginal crysis but not the "wars"... gonna RMA it. Thanks for all the help. Might go with the phenom ii 980 @ a potential of 4.25ghz which should max out the r9 280x. My current 965 stops around 3.9ghz


You assume the 980 will even do 4. The number of Ph IIs that did over 4.0, let alone 4.25, are extremely few. Even with the C3 stepping.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Agreed. Again your all are amazing for the help. Huge support!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You assume the 980 will even do 4. The number of Ph IIs that did over 4.0, let alone 4.25, are extremely few. Even with the C3 stepping.


I think I did 4.2ghz on my 965 BE. Still have it in my Wife's comp but just stock. Don't see the need to OC when all she does is play CANDY CRUSH SAGA and has a 5450 passively cooled (maxed out Clocks, probably gonna die soon).


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> My favorite.game is crysis wars online multiplayer... fx series isnt supported for it. Something to do with 64bit processing. There is a fix for warhead and orginal crysis but not the "wars"... gonna RMA it. Thanks for all the help. Might go with the phenom ii 980 @ a potential of 4.25ghz which should max out the r9 280x. My current 965 stops around 3.9ghz


I wouldn't go back and buy a new 45nm Phenom at this point, have a look at the tests I ran in my sig.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I wouldn't go back and buy a new 45nm Phenom at this point, have a look at the test I ran I'm my sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You assume the 980 will even do 4. The number of Ph IIs that did over 4.0, let alone 4.25, are extremely few. Even with the C3 stepping.


Agreed. If someone is looking to upgrade i couldn't stress going Vishera enough. I know that Deneb might hold the single-threaded performance but the more multi-threaded games become (BF4) the less it becomes relevant. Also being able to clock to 4.5ghz on vishera is relatively simple or it was in my case. I could never stabilize my 955 above 3.6, heat got in the way most of the time. I lost stability above 55C.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I wouldn't go back and buy a new 45nm Phenom at this point, have a look at the test I ran I'm my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You assume the 980 will even do 4. The number of Ph IIs that did over 4.0, let alone 4.25, are extremely few. Even with the C3 stepping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. If someone is looking to upgrade i couldn't stress going Vishera enough. I know that Deneb might hold the single-threaded performance but the more multi-threaded games become (BF4) the less it becomes relevant. Also being able to clock to 4.5ghz on vishera is relatively simple or it was in my case. I could never stabilize my 955 above 3.6, heat got in the way most of the time. I lost stability above 55C.
Click to expand...

PD only needs a 300mhz lead or so over Phenom to win the single-thread crown too, and they can do all do 4.5, and they can usually do it on a single-tower cooler. With an H80 or better 4.8 is almost guaranteed.

I don't know many Ph IIs that can pull 4.5 on "normal" cooling, or 4.2 on a 212, so I'm going to have to give PD the win on both fronts.


----------



## Blackops_2

I feel the same. 4.2 seems to have been max on Deneb at least in my viewings of other's OCs and that's nearing 1.5vcore and water. I've got my 8320 @ 4.52ghz on a hyper 212. Granted i can't run stability programs like IBT or P95 the cooler isn't capable of containing the heat with 1.392vcore. Or i've done one of the worst seats i've ever managed in a build. Either way i've managed 7rds of IBT extreme and then shutdown. Scared the hell out of me lol. It's never crashed on me in the last six months. I've benched/gamed like crazy, no problems. Just couldn't run stability test. I did get 4.0 on stock volts 10hrs stable, after i started adding volts temps shot up though.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> PD only needs a 300mhz lead or so over Phenom to win the single-thread crown too, and they can do all do 4.5, and they can usually do it on a single-tower cooler. With an H80 or better 4.8 is almost guaranteed.
> 
> I don't know many Ph IIs that can pull 4.5 on "normal" cooling, or 4.2 on a 212, so I'm going to have to give PD the win on both fronts.


Same cooling results with vishera why ever go to ph2 anymore. Still over priced considering the alternatives


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I feel the same. 4.2 seems to have been max on Deneb at least in my viewings of other's OCs and that's nearing 1.5vcore and water. I've got my 8320 @ 4.52ghz on a hyper 212. Granted i can't run stability programs like IBT or P95 the cooler isn't capable of containing the heat with 1.392vcore. Or i've done one of the worst seats i've ever managed in a build. Either way i've managed 7rds of IBT extreme and then shutdown. Scared the hell out of me lol. It's never crashed on me in the last six months. I've benched/gamed like crazy, no problems. Just couldn't run stability test. I did get 4.0 on stock volts 10hrs stable, after i started adding volts temps shot up though.


Eh, don't worry about the chip too much, we've yet to see a dead one that wasn't DOA in the first place. We haven't even degraded one yet, let alone killed one, by overclocking. Which is saying something since half these nut jobs throw 1.7v+ at it to bench.









But ya, I've got no reason to tell people to go Ph II anymore. It's outdated, it's old, it doesn't support the newest instruction sets. If price is a concern there's APUs, FX-4's and FX-6's. Multithreading is finally, and in my opinion with the new consoles will continue to, take off in a meaningful way.

The only ones I've seen who still dream for a 32nm Ph II (*cough* Llano *cough*) are the ones who also refuse to try PD. I've had both, and still do as a matter of fact. PD is miles ahead.

Also, have a 4770k (come at me bros) in anvil now. It's at 4.0. Over hyped. Does no better then my 8350 on the desktop (as if we could tell the difference anyway, c'mon now) and Anvil isn't for gaming, it's for VM work, so I guess I won't be testing that. Daaaaaang those suckers get hot though, H80 could barely deal with 4.5/1.35v (wasn't even stable) and I'm not about to de-lid the thing.


----------



## dmfree88

Rip its head off! Im sure it will help. But not worth the effort if your not using it


----------



## X-Alt

Its pretty much agreed that Phenom II 980 is pretty much going backwards into Coar 2 Quad levels, your fix for Crysis Wars is here...
http://forum.mechlivinglegends.net/index.php?topic=18760.0


----------



## spacebob

I have a question about using some RAM that I already have.

I'm planning on upgrading from my Phenom II X4 945 to a FX-8350 and a Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0. To same some money I's like to reuse the 8GB of RAM I already have. I have 4 sticks of OCZ3P16004GK but according to Newegg this RAM is listed as 1.7v. Is it possible to use this old RAM with this new setup? Would using 1.7v RAM cause issues?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacebob*
> 
> I have a question about using some RAM that I already have.
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading from my Phenom II X4 945 to a FX-8350 and a Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0. To same some money I's like to reuse the 8GB of RAM I already have. I have 4 sticks of OCZ3P16004GK but according to Newegg this RAM is listed as 1.7v. Is it possible to use this old RAM with this new setup? Would using 1.7v RAM cause issues?


I really don't think 1.7 volts will be a problem.
I have some OCZ 1800 mhz ddr3 that is rated at 1.95 volts that I haven't tried with the vishera but in phII rigs it seems to allow for higher bus clockings on my GD-70 rigs.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacebob*
> 
> I have a question about using some RAM that I already have.
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading from my Phenom II X4 945 to a FX-8350 and a Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0. To same some money I's like to reuse the 8GB of RAM I already have. I have 4 sticks of OCZ3P16004GK but according to Newegg this RAM is listed as 1.7v. Is it possible to use this old RAM with this new setup? Would using 1.7v RAM cause issues?


According to this on air cooling voltage can range as high as 1.6v to 1.8v (assuming the RAM itself can handle it). Since it's on amd.com I'd take it as pretty reliable.


----------



## Durquavian

All ram with JDEC must allow up to 1.9_v without permanent damage. So 1.7-1.8v is fine. I ran 1.8v for a while no issues.


----------



## spacebob

Good to know. So it sounds like it'll be just fine to use my old RAM.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, don't worry about the chip too much, we've yet to see a dead one that wasn't DOA in the first place. We haven't even degraded one yet, let alone killed one, by overclocking. Which is saying something since half these nut jobs throw 1.7v+ at it to bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya, I've got no reason to tell people to go Ph II anymore. It's outdated, it's old, it doesn't support the newest instruction sets. If price is a concern there's APUs, FX-4's and FX-6's. Multithreading is finally, and in my opinion with the new consoles will continue to, take off in a meaningful way.
> 
> The only ones I've seen who still dream for a 32nm Ph II (*cough* Llano *cough*) are the ones who also refuse to try PD. I've had both, and still do as a matter of fact. PD is miles ahead.
> 
> Also, have a 4770k (come at me bros) in anvil now. It's at 4.0. Over hyped. Does no better then my 8350 on the desktop (as if we could tell the difference anyway, c'mon now) and Anvil isn't for gaming, it's for VM work, so I guess I won't be testing that. Daaaaaang those suckers get hot though, H80 could barely deal with 4.5/1.35v (wasn't even stable) and I'm not about to de-lid the thing.


This... I have one going on 9 months at 1.7v and 3 more months at 1.6 before that 0 degrade ive seen

O sir this is ocn.. off with her head haha.. delid it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Its pretty much agreed that Phenom II 980 is pretty much going backwards into Coar 2 Quad levels, your fix for Crysis Wars is here...
> http://forum.mechlivinglegends.net/index.php?topic=18760.0


agreed

Also in most cases (my experinces) games that crash would have crashed any even on a 980.. 64bit uarch has been around since early 2000s and everychip unless low end sempron or duron was 64bit heck most single cores where still that by that time..

in fact havent seen an old game not play due to cpu but because it was a compatability issue with the os

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> All ram with JDEC must allow up to 1.9_v without permanent damage. So 1.7-1.8v is fine. I ran 1.8v for a while no issues.


I held 1.7v on my crucials trying to get bigger clocks and it didnt phase the 8350 one bit all issues where 100 percent ram instability


----------



## gertruude

Does anyone know what the latest biosudate for saber kitty R2 is about?

SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 BIOS 2103
Support new CPUs

new as in steamroller or is it the 9000 cpus?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Does anyone know what the latest biosudate for saber kitty R2 is about?
> 
> SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 BIOS 2103
> Support new CPUs
> 
> new as in steamroller or is it the 9000 cpus?


I posted the same question in the sabertooth club.. I am assuming it is more for the 9xxx but heck may be in for a surprise..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I posted the same question in the sabertooth club.. I am assuming it is more for the 9xxx but heck may be in for a surprise..


Hope so man i really hope so


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I hope too.. but knowing how Asus does BIOS drops it normally isn't until after the chip is about to be released fully and there is news about it.

So went back to BIOS 1201 from 2001 and OMG i love this BIOS for over clocking.. Oh hey I also can use more than 1.7 volts


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hope too.. but knowing how Asus does BIOS drops it normally isn't until after the chip is about to be released fully and there is news about it.
> 
> So went back to BIOS 1201 from 2001 and OMG i love this BIOS for over clocking.. Oh hey I also can use more than 1.7 volts


Well i may experiment this weekend on bios's got the 6350 in at mo got this to 5ghz so im pretty happy. I must say though 4.9ghz is the sweet spot great temps etc etc for the 6350

gonna go back to the 8350 tomorrow dont like the 6 core cpu i like the humpf of the 8 core


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well i may experiment this weekend on bios's got the 6350 in at mo got this to 5ghz so im pretty happy. I must say though 4.9ghz is the sweet spot great temps etc etc for the 6350
> 
> gonna go back to the 8350 tomorrow dont like the 6 core cpu i like the humpf of the 8 core


4.9 is the sweet spot on my chip for temp/heat but I like the little more oomf the 200mhz makes me feel lol


----------



## d1nky

you guys going over 1.7v??

be nice to see ya benching with them volts, and plus its subzero ambients in most places


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> you guys going over 1.7v??
> 
> be nice to see ya benching with them volts, and plus its subzero ambients in most places


WELL have you not seen my hwbot stuff lol

Also im in Houston Tx.. pretty sure is stil shorts weather lol..


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WELL have you not seen my hwbot stuff lol
> 
> Also im in Houston Tx.. pretty sure is stil shorts weather lol..


yea ya at the bottom of the lists









well I cant tell the weather there, its too far away!

this is something fun for everyone, no need for crazy cooling tbh

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yea ya at the bottom of the lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I cant tell the weather there, its too far away!
> 
> this is something fun for everyone, no need for crazy cooling tbh
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196


My chip isnt the greatest on voltages lol barely can boot into 5.3 at 1.72v


----------



## d1nky

I wouldn't boot on too high volts, 'boot load' is basically full load on all 8 cores. which is why when people bench LN2/dice they don't boot on max volts.

use whatever software ya mobo provides to up volts and FSB. (multi changes need a reboot)

when in os, the load is minimal so anything is possible.

and youll notice you will need less volts per benchtest.

(im probably going to get beat now lol)

for example ill boot with my FSB 5 clicks down and vcore a few notches down.

then keep pushing until the edge of stability, the app will crash. then keep pushing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I wouldn't boot on too high volts, 'boot load' is basically full load on all 8 cores. which is why when people bench LN2/dice they don't boot on max volts.
> 
> use whatever software ya mobo provides to up volts and FSB. (multi changes need a reboot)
> 
> when in os, the load is minimal so anything is possible.
> 
> and youll notice you will need less volts per benchtest.
> 
> (im probably going to get beat now lol)
> 
> for example ill boot with my FSB 5 clicks down and vcore a few notches down.
> 
> then keep pushing until the edge of stability, the app will crash. then keep pushing.


yeah well its not really the fail at boot.. even if I go a bit higher it fails the benches.. also I do use llc to get to the higher voltages and a: dont jave the cooling and b: 5.1 stable takes 1.68v may chip has a very fine line between bootable.. benchable and stable.. benchable is normally about 2 to 3 clicks down unless super intensive

ill have to see what I can do.. but ai suite messes with my clocks too


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, don't worry about the chip too much, we've yet to see a dead one that wasn't DOA in the first place. We haven't even degraded one yet, let alone killed one, by overclocking. Which is saying something since half these nut jobs throw 1.7v+ at it to bench.


Good to know. Though i've only done it once haha. I had 7rds of IBT done and i was thinking just 3 more...this was in the 70C range then it rose to 80C PC shut off lol.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah well its not really the fail at boot.. even if I go a bit higher it fails the benches.. also I do use llc to get to the higher voltages and a: dont jave the cooling and b: 5.1 stable takes 1.68v may chip has a very fine line between bootable.. benchable and stable.. benchable is normally about 2 to 3 clicks down unless super intensive
> 
> ill have to see what I can do.. but ai suite messes with my clocks too


it took me to test 3 different versions of my oc suite, they all were off in volts/clocks etc.

finally found the beta worked

just done a nice lil run on the latest cinebench


----------



## dranas

Is it just me or does the fx-8320 run hot? Im OCing and i have it at 1.39v at 3.6ghz and the max load temp is 55c is that normal?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Is it just me or does the fx-8320 run hot? Im OCing and i have it at 1.39v at 3.6ghz and the max load temp is 55c is that normal?


Mine tuns at [email protected] stable, I would assume you are on the Stock cooler.


----------



## dranas

No, im using a Xigmatek Dark knight

small update : got it at 4ghz and prime 95 was chugging away, core temps hit 57c and socket temp was 65c. then for some reason it throttled itself to 1.2ghz. not sure why but then it went back to normal.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> No, im using a Xigmatek Dark knight
> 
> small update : got it at 4ghz and prime 95 was chugging away, core temps hit 57c and socket temp was 65c. then for some reason it throttled itself to 1.2ghz. not sure why but then it went back to normal.


Its prob your board, but you are safe for the most part.


----------



## dranas

OK cool thanks, just wanted to make sure i wasnt gonna blow something up. Im used to Phenoms lol.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> No, im using a Xigmatek Dark knight
> 
> small update : got it at 4ghz and prime 95 was chugging away, core temps hit 57c and socket temp was 65c. then for some reason it throttled itself to 1.2ghz. not sure why but then it went back to normal.


Likely your VRM temps. You got a fan on em?


----------



## dranas

No i dont have a fan attached to them.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Well take me off the list. I had fun with my 8350 but gonna let it go. LOL anyone want a month old cpu/ cvf-z combo for cheap let me know


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Well take me off the list. I had fun with my 8350 but gonna let it go. LOL anyone want a month old cpu/ cvf-z combo for cheap let me know


Traitor!







Lol what were you moving onto if I may ask?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> No i dont have a fan attached to them.


A fan on the VRMs can lower socket temp which is usually the source of throttling. However if you ware getting 55c+ core temps on 1.4v and about 4.0ghz then Something is wrong especially if you are using aftermarket cooling. Make sure the cooler is flush and tight with the CPU and you didn't use too much thermal paste.


----------



## dranas

i used a pea size amount, maybe this cooler isnt sufficient for the fx. I was using it on a phenom II x4 955.


----------



## dmfree88

That cooler should do better then that but you must fill the cracks on the heatsink side prior to the pea dot on the cpu. That type of cooler does not have a flat bottom must be packed first. Iyt should get about as far as a hyper 212 around 4.2-4.4ghz ish


----------



## dranas

how does one "pack" it?


----------



## dmfree88

Many different ways but basically cover it in paste and use a credit card or something to press and flatten it into the gaps of the rails until flat and uniform as possible. Then do same as normal small dot on cpu. Should be nearly impossible to fully clean lol

Google your cooler im sure theres pics n tutorials im not near my comp or id link em but i bet theres a club here for it aswell with info


----------



## dranas

thanks alot duder. Ill have to wait for a new tube of paste to come in, I dont think ill have enough to redo it.


----------



## dmfree88

Recommend mx-4 its got a 8 year lifetime and is actually cheaper then most paste.

U did say dark knight 2 right? Kinda baked makin sure im not blabbing about the wrong cooler haha


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Recommend mx-4 its got a 8 year lifetime and is actually cheaper then most paste.
> 
> U did say dark knight 2 right? Kinda baked makin sure im not blabbing about the wrong cooler haha


You actually used mx-4 for that long on a single mount?
I mostly replace my TIM every 1-1,5 years for cleaning purposes.

Have to say mx-4 is pretty nice. Good price. And easy to apply.

I recently bought a tube of Gelid GC-Extreme.
Temps are nice with that one, but application not so.


----------



## dmfree88

Lol no ive never ran a pc for that long with any paste but it guarantees to last that long. Nice for htpc that never get maintained and to know it wont dry up and you can leave it as long as you need. Especially nice on a difficult application like the dark knight 2 that once its right you dont want to touch it lol

Has many other perks aswell, no set time, non conductive, non capacitive. Can be used safely on gpu/nb/sb/vrm. Great consistency. Out performs AS5. Really doesnt get any better overall then mx-4

Paste that out lasts most pc components, im sold









I will say i left as5 on for over 2 years on a laptop and it was dry but performed the same as the day it was applied. Supposedly as5 will last forever even dry, i only changed it cause the fan needed cleaning and heat was getting to other comonents. Cpu still at 80 tops on that old piece o crap


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Traitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what were you moving onto if I may ask?


I threw my 2600k back in to test the difference in some of the new games i have and my frame rates all around are up a good bit vs my overclock 8350. So I decided to leave it in.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Lol no ive never ran a pc for that long with any paste but it guarantees to last that long. Nice for htpc that never get maintained and to know it wont dry up and you can leave it as long as you need. Especially nice on a difficult application like the dark knight 2 that once its right you dont want to touch it lol
> 
> Has many other perks aswell, no set time, non conductive, non capacitive. Can be used safely on gpu/nb/sb/vrm. Great consistency. Out performs AS5. Really doesnt get any better overall then mx-4
> 
> Paste that out lasts most pc components, im sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say i left as5 on for over 2 years on a laptop and it was dry but performed the same as the day it was applied. Supposedly as5 will last forever even dry, i only changed it cause the fan needed cleaning and heat was getting to other comonents. Cpu still at 80 tops on that old piece o crap


Yeah as5 is pretty good. But it's ancient technology by now.









The majority of the pasts these days have the spec's you mentioned. The cure time of as5 was just ridiculous.

I can advice you to look into this if you haven't already:
Gelid GC-Extreme
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I threw my 2600k back in to test the difference in some of the new games i have and my frame rates all around are up a good bit vs my overclock 8350. So I decided to leave it in.


Compare it to proper multi-thread optimized games.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah as5 is pretty good. But it's ancient technology by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the pasts these days have the spec's you mentioned. The cure time of as5 was just ridiculous.
> 
> I can advice you to look into this if you haven't already:
> Gelid GC-Extreme
> Compare it to proper multi-thread optimized games.


Bf4 was the first game i compared. I had fun with the 8350 I'm not saying anything bad about it. I'll probably keep it in another rig for a bit.

Ac black flag and Arkham origins really picked up on the Intel rig. They just need to be optimized


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah as5 is pretty good. But it's ancient technology by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the pasts these days have the spec's you mentioned. The cure time of as5 was just ridiculous.
> 
> I can advice you to look into this if you haven't already:
> Gelid GC-Extreme
> Compare it to proper multi-thread optimized games.


http://cdn.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/vb/906-pastetemps.jpg

your link didn't compare to mx-4. As you can see the mx-4 BARELY beat the extreme there. Either one Im sure a good choice as they both seem to rate well. but you said not the greatest to apply so mx-4 wins again









Actually now that I have seen this it just makes me want to buy mx-2 again since its almost half the price of mx-4 (which is still half the price of as5) and still better then AS5 lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://cdn.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/vb/906-pastetemps.jpg
> 
> your link didn't compare to mx-4. As you can see the mx-4 BARELY beat the extreme there. Either one Im sure a good choice as they both seem to rate well. but you said not the greatest to apply so mx-4 wins again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually now that I have seen this it just makes me want to buy mx-2 again since its almost half the price of mx-4 (which is still half the price of as5) and still better then AS5 lol.


I do think that there is difference between pastes,, but not really enough to stress over, I think that you do have a point with the mx2 most pastes are within 2c of each other

currently I am using antec formula 6


----------



## dmfree88

well notice it was mostly a comparison of decent newer paste and the AS5 being good paste in the past is falling 3-7 degrees behind the best. Even at its best being 3 degrees worse still shows the improvements paste can really have. Stock paste or even decent generic come in at horrid numbers in comparison. I change my overclock too much to have really noticed between pastes so i dont know myself but it seems worth it to get decent paste vs just using something that comes with the heatsink which is in most cases not going to perform even as well as the AS5 which is now tied for last with Noctua NT-H1 (in above comparison). Especially when Mx-4 in a big tube is $7 which is the same price for AS5 in a small tube. But yeah that Mx-2 still coming in at around $4 and doing more then good enough is a solid choice aswell (especially considering generic cost is about the same).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> well notice it was mostly a comparison of decent newer paste and the AS5 being good paste in the past is falling 3-7 degrees behind the best. Even at its best being 3 degrees worse still shows the improvements paste can really have. Stock paste or even decent generic come in at horrid numbers in comparison. I change my overclock too much to have really noticed between pastes so i dont know myself but it seems worth it to get decent paste vs just using something that comes with the heatsink which is in most cases not going to perform even as well as the AS5 which is now tied for last with Noctua NT-H1 (in above comparison). Especially when Mx-4 in a big tube is $7 which is the same price for AS5 in a small tube. But yeah that Mx-2 still coming in at around $4 and doing more then good enough is a solid choice aswell (especially considering generic cost is about the same).


heh looks like my formula 6 is a little better than the mx-2

http://cdn.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/vb/959-Load.jpg

LOLz on the interwebz check out this price
http://www.grabcart.com/product/Electronics/Computer-accessories/fishingsale4-asi3735/Antec-Formula-6-Nano-Diamond-Thermal-Compound


----------



## dmfree88

LOL wowser. Im actually using that same compound right now (i keep alternating between that and AS5 for some dumb reason just bought more mx-4 finally gave in to the pressure lol). Good to know its not as bad as it seems. It dries up fast though and requires extra cause its kinda thick. I really dont like the antec personally but i plan to use the rest of this giant tube i got at circuit city for laptop repairs







.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> LOL wowser. Im actually using that same compound right now (i keep alternating between that and AS5 for some dumb reason just bought more mx-4 finally gave in to the pressure lol). Good to know its not as bad as it seems. It dries up fast though and requires extra cause its kinda thick. I really dont like the antec personally but i plan to use the rest of this giant tube i got at circuit city for laptop repairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ive been running for a year or so of of this one application.. maybe I should repaste, and well clean my loop out wile im at it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ive been running for a year or so of of this one application.. maybe I should repaste, and well clean my loop out wile im at it


aye u should lol u lazy hillbilly

on another note i got my 8350 back in









I just love winter temps







back to 50-53 ibtavx and its only gonna get colder


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye u should lol u lazy hillbilly
> 
> on another note i got my 8350 back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love winter temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to 50-53 ibtavx and its only gonna get colder










so I also realized I played the muiltiplayer a lot more than the story line on crysis 3.. went back and played story line realised I like it more haha

A part of me was waiting to clean until I got another rad.. didnt seem to happen as money got tight


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I also realized I played the muiltiplayer a lot more than the story line on crysis 3.. went back and played story line realised I like it more haha
> 
> A part of me was waiting to clean until I got another rad.. didnt seem to happen as money got tight


I hear ya on the money, I had to go to my mom and ask to borrow some i bloody hate it lol

"you will pay it me back this time wont ya gurty" im like i always pay u back ma,

"just making sure u will lad"

mothers dont ya love em


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hope too.. but knowing how Asus does BIOS drops it normally isn't until after the chip is about to be released fully and there is news about it.
> 
> So went back to BIOS 1201 from 2001 and OMG i love this BIOS for over clocking.. Oh hey I also can use more than 1.7 volts


Is that for Saberkitty? Whats the best OC BIOS for M5A99FXPRO?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is that for Saberkitty? Whats the best OC BIOS for M5A99FXPRO?


yeah saberkitty.. not sure for the pro


----------



## dranas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Recommend mx-4 its got a 8 year lifetime and is actually cheaper then most paste.
> 
> U did say dark knight 2 right? Kinda baked makin sure im not blabbing about the wrong cooler haha


No its actually the first dark knight. I've had it for a long time now.

Edit: Also this may seem like atagelto fluctuare from 1.39 to al for the core voltage to fluctuare from 1.392 to 1.404 with LLC enabled?


----------



## dmfree88

Ya thats good vboost is minimal. My guide in sig may help with setting llc and some pointers. I just did a little research it seems yes the original dark knight still needs to be packed. But i also noticed it performs at times more then 10 degrees worse then a thermaltake frio. The frio will be similar to the 212. But it does sound like it may not be good enough for the 8 core fx on a decent oc. Worth trying better paste application but dont expect much it may not even get 4.2ghz. If you can afford it theres many double towers out there that can handle the fx over 4.5ghz like the phanteks ph_tc14pe or noctua nh-d14 or similar. Or if you want something smaller the phanteks ph-tc12dx is a great option in the smaller heatsinks that should still get you 4.3 atleast


----------



## X-Alt

I was looking at my CPU under the 212 EVO and I noticed that paste was bleeding (stock crap one) so I cleaned it off.. Well, after running P95 and getting a core failure, I ran it again getting a BSOD upon start that did not reboot my PC, so I went to power it on again, getting error codes spit at me. Reseating the RAM fixed it. Ran P95 for 20 minutes and my Max temp was 52C, so I will be getting some TX-4 ASAP!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I was looking at my CPU under the 212 EVO and I noticed that paste was bleeding (stock crap one) so I cleaned it off.. Well, after running P95 and getting a core failure, I ran it again getting a BSOD upon start that did not reboot my PC, so I went to power it on again, getting error codes spit at me. Reseating the RAM fixed it. Ran P95 for 20 minutes and my Max temp was 52C, so I will be getting some TX-4 ASAP!


Its mx-4









what clock are u at for 52C temp 5ghz?


----------



## dranas

So am i right in assuming the 212 EVO is a good cooler for this chip? or is there a better one?


----------



## jason387

Guys does P95 not agree with FX chips?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> So am i right in assuming the 212 EVO is a good cooler for this chip? or is there a better one?


max OC on the 212 evo is 4.4-4.5, if you are looking for good Air coolers look for the double tower ones. Otherwise get a H80.

If you want to hit 5.0Ghz H100 minum and up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys does P95 not agree with FX chips?


older versions didn't but the newer ones do.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys does P95 not agree with FX chips?


I think they fell out over spilt milk....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> So am i right in assuming the 212 EVO is a good cooler for this chip? or is there a better one?


no just no,

look at the evo is you will not ever OC. its a mediocre step up from the stock turbine.. just more silent.

Noctua, silver arrow, or phanteks,, twin tower air coolers will work.

single towers just won't cut it for these chips.

my advice.. look at everyone who post's cooling solution and find something similar in your budget.

also a simple search would bring out the disdain for that air cooler


----------



## jason387

Then guys what are you all using to test stability? P95 always gives trouble with a few cores failing and always want higher vcore. That sucks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no just no,
> 
> look at the evo is you will not ever OC. its a mediocre step up from the stock turbine.. just more silent.
> 
> Noctua, silver arrow, or phanteks,, twin tower air coolers will work.
> 
> single towers just won't cut it for these chips.
> 
> my advice.. look at everyone who post's cooling solution and find something similar in your budget.
> 
> also a simple search would bring out the disdain for that air cooler


LOL simple search of this thread with over 10 people trying the evo and wonder wth it doesn't oc well

then everyone being like... well DUHHHHHHHH

then they profuse to be all "evo is awesome" I say Awesome at crap! LOL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Then guys what are you all using to test stability? P95 always gives trouble with a few cores failing and always want higher vcore. That sucks.


IBT AVX is another solution. Ultra High.. it is in OP of this thread for download OCCT helps as well

Personally I go IBT AVX Ultra high 20 pass until I hit 5GHz then I just kinda set game stable and encode stable after that and tune my ram to fit the game..

Right now I won't say I am 5.1 stable by any means but I will say that I can play crysis 3 for hours without any issues at all.


----------



## dranas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> max OC on the 212 evo is 4.4-4.5, if you are looking for good Air coolers look for the double tower ones. Otherwise get a H80.
> 
> If you want to hit 5.0Ghz H100 minum and up
> older versions didn't but the newer ones do.


would an H55 work for below 4.5ghz you think? Im asking because best buy out here has it and I have a gift card from them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> would an H55 work for below 4.5ghz you think? Im asking because best buy out here has it and I have a gift card from them.


You would get about 4.4. 4.6 depending on TBH I would use a little extra cash and get a better cooler..


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL simple search of this thread with over 10 people trying the evo and wonder wth it doesn't oc well
> 
> then everyone being like... well DUHHHHHHHH
> 
> then they profuse to be all "evo is awesome" I say Awesome at crap! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX is another solution. Ultra High.. it is in OP of this thread for download OCCT helps as well
> 
> Personally I go IBT AVX Ultra high 20 pass until I hit 5GHz then I just kinda set game stable and encode stable after that and tune my ram to fit the game..
> 
> Right now I won't say I am 5.1 stable by any means but I will say that I can play crysis 3 for hours without any issues at all.


How much vcore are you pushing for 5.1Ghz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> max OC on the 212 evo is 4.4-4.5, *if you are looking for good Air coolers look for the double tower ones. Otherwise get a H80.
> 
> If you want to hit 5.0Ghz H100 minum and up*
> older versions didn't but the newer ones do.


Why do you lie????????

u know fullwell the evo hits 5ghz!!!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How much vcore are you pushing for 5.1Ghz?


LOLOLOLOLOL DONT MAKE ME LAUGH

1.68v..... (after llc)

My chip eats volts like candy after 4.9 almost a .1v difference for 200mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Why do you lie????????
> 
> u know fullwell the evo hits 5ghz!!!!!


LOLz stop it... they will be mis guided..

besides there was the S guy then.. um Hurricane then one other guy after that that professed it.

the others where miss guided souls

This is a decent deal

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103181


----------



## jason387

Is it safe running it at 1.68v?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Os it safe running it at 1.68v?


WEll.. ummm ish... I don't promote it.. but been running it for a year with no degrading.. soo that should at least put it in perspective


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Then guys what are you all using to test stability? P95 always gives trouble with a few cores failing and always want higher vcore. That sucks.


I normally ONLY prime after i've done a few batterys of AVX IBT.

IF AVX IBT had a loop feature i wouldn't use Prime.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WEll.. ummm ish... I don't promote it.. but been running it for a year with no degrading.. soo that should at least put it in perspective


What cooling do you have?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I normally ONLY prime after i've done a few batterys of AVX IBT.
> 
> IF AVX IBT had a loop feature i wouldn't use Prime.


Prime mostly fails on one or two cores and it uses a lesser vcore for me that IBT does.


----------



## dranas

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181057 will this cooler get my temps down compared to my current dark knight?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is it safe running it at 1.68v?


These chips are beasts..

the voltage is not an issue if they chip can be cooled properly.

I doubt you could find an AIO system that could cool such voltages (my H100i peaks out just about 1.58v, past that it just can't keep it cool)

My chip is a *dud* won't do beyond 4.7, i've feed it up to 1.6v for 4.8ghz STILL at 4.6 with no degradation.(atleast according to synthetic benches)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181057 will this cooler get my temps down compared to my current dark knight?


The H80 is like the Bare minimum for AIO. you should be able to see it cap out somewhere around the 4.6 mark.

with the budget you are working with. a Noctua NH-D14 might work better for you.

some will flame due to having a 5 lb chunk of aluminium attached to your mobo

IMHO, Twin tower BIG air --> Dual 120mm AIO (single 120mm or 140mm AIOs just make no sense to me in this situation, i'm more likely to strap it to my GPU then use it on a CPU)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181057 will this cooler get my temps down compared to my current dark knight?


Yeah. Would give you a decent overclock too. At 4.5Ghz with good temps.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What cooling do you have?


XSPC Raystorm RS240

http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-750-rs240-watercooling-kit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181057 will this cooler get my temps down compared to my current dark knight?


Yes that should be able to do 4.8


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> These chips are beasts..
> 
> the voltage is not an issue if they chip can be cooled properly.
> 
> I doubt you could find an AIO system that could cool such voltages (my H100i peaks out just about 1.58v, past that it just can't keep it cool)
> 
> My chip is a *dud* won't do beyond 4.7, i've feed it up to 1.6v for 4.8ghz STILL at 4.6 with no degradation.(atleast according to synthetic benches)


My chip seems to be quite a dud too. It can do 4.8Ghz at 1.44v but temps are too high.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> So am i right in assuming the 212 EVO is a good cooler for this chip? or is there a better one?


Check my review on the 212 you really dont want one. If you looking for 4.3-4.5 id highly suggest the phanteks i mentioned ph-tc12dx. If you want more highly suggest double tower cooler. I personally dont recommend clc unless you plan to upgrade to custom later. Air cooling is maintainable and lasts forever. Imo if you go water get a GOOD deal on clc u dont expect more then couple years or go cheap custom since its more upgradeable

@jason387 i use p95 all the time still. Your ram may be unstable? I get p95 failure with unstable ram no matter how stable cpu is


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Check my review on the 212 you really dont want one. If you looking for 4.3-4.5 id highly suggest the phanteks i mentioned ph-tc12dx. If you want more highly suggest double tower cooler. I personally dont recommend clc unless you plan to upgrade to custom later. Air cooling is maintainable and lasts forever. Imo if you go water get a GOOD deal on clc u dont expect more then couple years or go cheap custom since its more upgradeable
> 
> @jason387 i use p95 all the time still. Your ram may be unstable? I get p95 failure with unstable ram no matter how stable cpu is


You mean core failure? Possibly as I'm using 1 4GB Corsair stick with a 2GB G sKill stick of ram. Maybe that's a problem but IBT doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You mean core failure? Possibly as I'm using 1 4GB Corsair stick with a 2GB G sKill stick of ram. Maybe that's a problem but IBT doesn't seem to mind.


Are you running maximum with IBT or what setting? Also what are the Gflops you are getting in IBT?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Are you running maximum with IBT or what setting? Also what are the Gflops you are getting in IBT?


Running IBT at maximum for 15 rounds and I sometimes watch a serial or movie while it's testing. Never checked the gflops though.
Which of these three coolers would be the best for overclocking the FX 6300-
http://www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-seidon-120m/p/itmdgy5zmjhmpkyf?pid=COLDGY5NZE4NACQH&ref=c95cd94f-777b-41a9-9cc2-cdbecc6fba27

http://www.flipkart.com/thermaltake-water-3-0-performer-cooler/p/itmdppuneurwhh4c?pid=COLDPPUHUAZE94VY&ref=a7162c5e-10e1-4392-a066-0bfc1f8c5ea9

http://www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-hyper-212x/p/itmdhtmxs5re9nxg?pid=COLDHTMWBZ75G7NF&ref=d41f47b1-b5c3-4d30-9914-87c2f61e5bea


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Running IBT at maximum for 15 rounds and I sometimes watch a serial or movie while it's testing. Never checked the gflops though.
> Which of these three coolers would be the best for overclocking the FX 6300-
> http://www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-seidon-120m/p/itmdgy5zmjhmpkyf?pid=COLDGY5NZE4NACQH&ref=c95cd94f-777b-41a9-9cc2-cdbecc6fba27
> 
> http://www.flipkart.com/thermaltake-water-3-0-performer-cooler/p/itmdppuneurwhh4c?pid=COLDPPUHUAZE94VY&ref=a7162c5e-10e1-4392-a066-0bfc1f8c5ea9
> 
> http://www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-hyper-212x/p/itmdhtmxs5re9nxg?pid=COLDHTMWBZ75G7NF&ref=d41f47b1-b5c3-4d30-9914-87c2f61e5bea


http://www.flipkart.com/thermaltake-water-3-0-performer-cooler/p/itmdppuneurwhh4c?pid=COLDPPUHUAZE94VY&ref=a7162c5e-10e1-4392-a066-0bfc1f8c5ea9


----------



## dranas

how about an H100? reason i ask is that noctura is HUGE and to be honest the dark knight i have only has about 1-2mm from it and my RAM.


----------



## jason387

Guys how to disable core parking and how to check if my cores are parked? My CPU 3 and 4 is parked


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys how to disable core parking and how to check if my cores are parked?


use this attachment

Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file


I'd say run above first then run these

hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## dmfree88

Noctua has a compatibility list on there website. Most ram clears and the d14 is only 1mm taller then a hyper 212. Theres also a thread here that has which cases it fits in.

If you dont have the room then clc may be your only decent option to get past 4.5. H100i preferred over h100 but theres also the kraken x60 and the best clc iirc is h220. But really for around 150 bucks you could get a decent kit from frozencpu and upgrade it peice by peice. With any clc you run the risk if pump fails its all garbage. Look up pictures of clc exploding, its not pretty. When there life ends (although most the time its after years) its not always pretty. Which is always possible with custom but atleast you only need one new part when it breaks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> how about an H100? reason i ask is that noctura is HUGE and to be honest the dark knight i have only has about 1-2mm from it and my RAM.


H100 > than Air cooling solutions not by much but is still greater

Side not:

I kinda want this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227959


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> use this attachment
> 
> Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'd say run above first then run these
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


Tried running that patch but an error popped up.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> how about an H100? reason i ask is that noctura is HUGE and to be honest the dark knight i have only has about 1-2mm from it and my RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> H100 > than Air cooling solutions not by much but is still greater
> 
> Side not:
> 
> I kinda want this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227959
Click to expand...

Why? OCZ is a dead company and their QC hasn't been good in years anyway.

Besides, it's IOPS are easily matched by Samsung's SATA drives and Seq read/write is useless when there's only one.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? OCZ is a dead company and their QC hasn't been good in years anyway.
> 
> Besides, it's IOPS are easily matched by Samsung's SATA drives and Seq read/write is useless when there's only one.


Cause price for the amount is pretty decent and it would only be used for secondary games and such that could benifit from a bit faster IO than HDD

but I get what you are saying..

They wouldn't be dead if they would produce some better SSD options TBH they have failed with SSDs (at least for the price ranges they have been shooting for.. )

But $130 for 240GB SSD with PCIe interface is not a bad deal regardless


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Tried running that patch but an error popped up.


just noticed u are on windows 8 lol

u dont need the park cpu







win 7 only

you can try running the cpu app as admin see if it works


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? OCZ is a dead company and their QC hasn't been good in years anyway.
> 
> Besides, it's IOPS are easily matched by Samsung's SATA drives and Seq read/write is useless when there's only one.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause price for the amount is pretty decent and it would only be used for secondary games and such that could benifit from a bit faster IO than HDD
Click to expand...

You didn't read beyond "why".

OCZ as a company is dead or close to it. Their Quality Control is horrid, not to mention it's a refurb on top of that. It is easily matched by SATA SSDs in speed. Buying such a thing is like buying stock in a company you know is going to fail, and you're burning your replacement/support plans by going that route too.

If you're going to buy a PCI-e SSD at least buy one that can actually beat a SATA one in the first place. Odds are you have more SATA ports than PCI-e slots and it can be used in other things if you don't need it anymore, like laptops or mini-rigs.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just noticed u are on windows 8 lol
> 
> u dont need the park cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win 7 only


No he is on 8.1 there is a start button again! lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You didn't read beyond "why".
> 
> OCZ as a company is dead or close to it. Their Quality Control is horrid, not to mention it's a refurb on top of that. It is easily matched by SATA SSDs in speed. Buying such a thing is like buying stock in a company you know is going to fail, and you're burning your replacement/support plans by going that route too.
> 
> If you're going to buy a PCI-e SSD at least buy one that can actually beat a SATA one in the first place.


Hehe you posted before my revision


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just noticed u are on windows 8 lol
> 
> u dont need the park cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win 7 only


CPU 1,3,5 is parked. What the hell!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You mean core failure? Possibly as I'm using 1 4GB Corsair stick with a 2GB G sKill stick of ram. Maybe that's a problem but IBT doesn't seem to mind.


Yes unstable ram i can pass ibt and instantly fail p95. Usually still fails ibt after couple runs though. You never know maybe the un matched confuses p95 never really tried it. Worth googling to se if any others with unmatched ram can get p95 stable. Of course it might just be proving unmatched ram just isnt 100 percent stable


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You didn't read beyond "why".
> 
> OCZ as a company is dead or close to it. Their Quality Control is horrid, not to mention it's a refurb on top of that. It is easily matched by SATA SSDs in speed. Buying such a thing is like buying stock in a company you know is going to fail, and you're burning your replacement/support plans by going that route too.
> 
> If you're going to buy a PCI-e SSD at least buy one that can actually beat a SATA one in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe you posted before my revision
Click to expand...

And you before mine.









But no, it's still a horrible deal for various reasons also listed in my revision. It's always a good idea to ask "Why does it cost so little? What's wrong with it?". Especially in the case of the REVO drives.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And you before mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no, it's still a horrible deal for various reasons also listed in my revision. It's always a good idea to ask "Why does it cost so little? What's wrong with it?". Especially in the case of the REVO drives.












Very true.. TBH I am looking to stray away from HDD altogether onless it is network storage.. So in short that would help as then I could have all of my Games and programs that benifit from IO on that.

Then convert my 1TB HDD for network storage for Movies and music and such, stuff that really doesn't take that much effort.

You are right about the quality, although it wouldn't be ideal it would be good enough in my eyes. I have the Samasung 830 SSD and you are right about having the same IO speed.

besides it was a more window shopping thing any way.. I am broke and I would rather have another GPU any way,


----------



## dranas

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-106-150&nm_mc=EMCPB-112013&cm_mmc=EMCPB-112013-_-PB-_-Item-_-35-106-150&et_cid=3085&et_rid=2794003 this is also on sale atm. How is this compared to say an H80i? Im looking at many options before picking a cooler. My budget is around 60 bucks.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> http://cdn.eteknix.com/wp-content/uploads/vb/906-pastetemps.jpg
> 
> your link didn't compare to mx-4. As you can see the mx-4 BARELY beat the extreme there. Either one Im sure a good choice as they both seem to rate well. but you said not the greatest to apply so mx-4 wins again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually now that I have seen this it just makes me want to buy mx-2 again since its almost half the price of mx-4 (which is still half the price of as5) and still better then AS5 lol.


1c difference can be seen as read error.
So it's basically a tie.

But like you said mx-4 applies better so it wins.

I can do my own test some time when I have the time.
Have some AC5 and almost the full tube of GC-Extreme here. Will test sometime on my 8320 with the h100.

Paste can sure make a difference.
Especially when you do competitive benchmarks. 3c difference is allot in that case.

I still think Coollaboratory makes the best pastes though. Although you do pay for the premium...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 1c difference can be seen as read error.
> So it's basically a tie.
> 
> But like you said mx-4 applies better so it wins.
> 
> I can do my own test some time when I have the time.
> Have some AC5 and almost the full tube of GC-Extreme here. Will test sometime on my 8320 with the h100.
> 
> Paste can sure make a difference.
> Especially when you do competitive benchmarks. 3c difference is allot in that case.
> 
> I still think Coollaboratory makes the best pastes though. Although you do pay for the premium...


yeah its nice too bad I wasted my 20 buck tube... need more.. bit wierd on the application of it though


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 1c difference can be seen as read error.
> So it's basically a tie.
> 
> But like you said mx-4 applies better so it wins.
> 
> I can do my own test some time when I have the time.
> Have some AC5 and almost the full tube of GC-Extreme here. Will test sometime on my 8320 with the h100.
> 
> Paste can sure make a difference.
> Especially when you do competitive benchmarks. 3c difference is allot in that case.
> 
> I still think Coollaboratory makes the best pastes though. Although you do pay for the premium...


I bought the mx2 today for a nice price and it seems to work fine! And it was cheap as well. Bought it together with my new cooler. The cooler i got is "corsair h110".

Anyway guys do you think i will be able to reach the magical 5ghz now if you look at my rig setup? This cooler beats the crap out of the kuhler 920 i must say. The h110 must be one of the best AIO coolers out there or am i wrong? Anyway i am at [email protected] and idles at ambient around 20c and about 45c full load. Time to sleep but tomorrow my goal is 5ghz or at least 4.9 ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I bought the mx2 today for a nice price and it seems to work fine! And it was cheap as well. Bought it together with my new cooler. The cooler i got is "corsair h110".
> 
> Anyway guys do you think i will be able to reach the magical 5ghz now if you look at my rig setup? This cooler beats the crap out of the kuhler 920 i must say. The h110 must be one of the best AIO coolers out there or am i wrong? Anyway i am at [email protected] and idles at ambient around 20c and about 45c full load. Time to sleep but tomorrow my goal is 5ghz or at least 4.9 ghz










if you dont get 5.1 I will be disapointed


----------



## X-Alt

Well, I added some TX-4 (MX-4 was not there and MX-2 was sold out), and I got a 5-8C decrease in temps in P95 running for 15 minutes, in other words I have a 48C max temp.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont get 5.1 I will be disapointed


Hmm well, i think my voltage wall is around 4.8ghz so we will see


----------



## dmfree88

Climb that wall till your on the other side!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-106-150&nm_mc=EMCPB-112013&cm_mmc=EMCPB-112013-_-PB-_-Item-_-35-106-150&et_cid=3085&et_rid=2794003 this is also on sale atm. How is this compared to say an H80i? Im looking at many options before picking a cooler. My budget is around 60 bucks.


For $55 you can get an H60 right now at NCIX.com. It should get you to 4.6 or 4.7 I think in push/pull. An H80/H80i/H100/H100i will get you to 4.8 or if your lucky 4.9 some have even got 5.0 but it's rare. I don't like air coolers personally, they take up too much room and are too heavy IMHO if your system is vertical. Keep in mind this all depends on your case, your chip and how you overclock and if you want to run prime for 725 hrs like some folks do. My H100i get's me to 4.8 without any issues even running 10 runs of IBT. By the way the H100i and H80i have the new pumps which are smaller but more efficient and quieter than the one on the H80 and H100. The H60 comes with both so if you go that route make sure it has the new pump. The shape of the pump and the grey fan blades give the new one away.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Hmm well, i think my voltage wall is around 4.8ghz so we will see


All 83XX chips have the wall between 4.8 to 4.9 after that the voltage goes up a lot.. for instance 4.8 can be at 1.45v but 5Ghz at 1.52v and so on.. but an H110 should be pretty good to get up there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Climb that wall till your on the other side!


This ^


----------



## dmfree88

Mines just a long steady hill without another side lol. Fairly consistant though which is nice. Hope to see what 5ghz takes someday







over 1.56 for me i know that


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone in the club have an A10 6800k?
Just got one today , along with an MSI A85XA G65, should be fun








.

Eventually, it's going to be my bedroom htpc- gotta see what it's got first tho


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone in the club have an A10 6800k?
> Just got one today , along with an MSI A85XA G65, should be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Eventually, it's going to be my bedroom htpc- gotta see what it's got first tho


I had one for a good little minute with a G35


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I had one for a good little minute with a G35


Any thoughts on it? Good clocker? I see the average on Air on the hwbot is almost 5100 mhz http://hwbot.org/hardware/processors#key=a10_6800k


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any thoughts on it? Good clocker? I see the average on Air on the hwbot is almost 5100 mhz http://hwbot.org/hardware/processors#key=a10_6800k


That is awesome.. I am in wait to see if there will be a Steamroller FX if not I would most likely switch to APU come next december

Hey CSS I know you posted temps about LLC a wile back.. Was it cooler to use no LLC or little LLC to achieve higher clocks?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is awesome.. I am in wait to see if there will be a Steamroller FX if not I would most likely switch to APU come next december


A few rumors swirling around , would love to see a steamroller fx in am3+ soon, but not holding my breath.
I have some high frequency DDR 3 , should be a good combo for the 6800k also- the MSI model of board I have holds the current mem freq record for the 6800 . Sure hope the chip isn't a dud.

Should have a decent loop on for my test setup soon too. Koolance 380A, 480mm 30fpi koolance radiator, 1/2 I.D. tubing and a variable speed pump - wish me luck, its my first custom


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any thoughts on it? Good clocker? I see the average on Air on the hwbot is almost 5100 mhz http://hwbot.org/hardware/processors#key=a10_6800k


My A10-6800K with a Hyper 212+










http://hwbot.org/submission/2418207_durvelle27_cinebench_r11.5_a10_6800k_4.21_points


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is awesome.. I am in wait to see if there will be a Steamroller FX if not I would most likely switch to APU come next december
> 
> Hey CSS I know you posted temps about LLC a wile back.. Was it cooler to use no LLC or little LLC to achieve higher clocks?


I need to run the tests again to be honest, in the quick and dirty comparison there seemed to be a 2 to 4 C advantage to letting the voltage droop without LLC.

I think I will run the test at a lower clock and voltage so I can use extreme LLC without hitting my thermal limit.


----------



## anothergeek

So I'm just checking my clocks again

normally I'd run at 4.6 with anywhere from 1.44 to 1.52v depending on the game or application

so now I just took the vcore higher than I ever did before (1.552 it says) and booted into 24.5x as simple as that

I could probably verify at 1.55v for 5Ghz that aside I only have the H80 AIO and I'm gonna test for wprime stability before I try that


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My A10-6800K with a Hyper 212+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2418207_durvelle27_cinebench_r11.5_a10_6800k_4.21_points


Very nice , thanks for posting


----------



## anothergeek

Shucks 33% into wprime crashed 1.55v 4.9Ghz

It would definitely post at 5Ghz but I need more voltage to do any real stress testing, and then I need active VRM cooling because the VRMS during that prime run were in the 70s


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice , thanks for posting


No problem









But on another topic seems I can't get 5.3GHz stable at all. I can bench at 5.1GHz @1.524v with no problems but 5.3 is very gruesome. I think its my board though


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on another topic seems I can't get 5.3GHz stable at all. I can bench at 5.1GHz @1.524v with no problems but 5.3 is very gruesome. I think its my board though


Might be time to come over to the dark side (ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z







).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A few rumors swirling around , would love to see a steamroller fx in am3+ soon, but not holding my breath.
> I have some high frequency DDR 3 , should be a good combo for the 6800k also- the MSI model of board I have holds the current mem freq record for the 6800 . Sure hope the chip isn't a dud.
> 
> Should have a decent loop on for my test setup soon too. Koolance 380A, 480mm 30fpi koolance radiator, 1/2 I.D. tubing and a variable speed pump - wish me luck, its my first custom


Yeah, Its in the air now about the FX Steamroller.. I am just hoping that it is like the Vishera a couple weeks before launch rumors spread saying that it was cancelled..

Good luck, although I don't have much of a custom, It really is the way to go. especially if you see a problem area it is easy to change it out. Tip from experience.. Measure the tubing and allow yourself to have a drain valve.. It makes life a lot easier.. I have to redo my tubing before long..

Also get a silver coil to make sure there isn't growth.. I also have BIO drops as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I need to run the tests again to be honest, in the quick and dirty comparison there seemed to be a 2 to 4 C advantage to letting the voltage droop without LLC.
> 
> I think I will run the test at a lower clock and voltage so I can use extreme LLC without hitting my thermal limit.


Thanks. Let me know once that happens.. If I find spare time I will do that myself.. but that is rare these days. I am a bit interested as I am pushing my chip too hard. I was hitting the thermal shutdown point earlier tonight >< I do think part of it is that I need to tear my loop apart and clean it and clean the waterblock.
(that and having a chip that takes darn near 1.7v just for 5.1Ghz is a pain)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on another topic seems I can't get 5.3GHz stable at all. I can bench at 5.1GHz @1.524v with no problems but 5.3 is very gruesome. I think its my board though


What Volts are you at for 5.3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Might be time to come over to the dark side (ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Truth behold that or the Saberkitty


----------



## yawa

Guys I have absolutely zero luck trying to get my Northbridge up a bit.

When I do get it, it is unstable. the problem is even know it is said there is no performance increase with vishera I notice a huge difference when I'm clocked up to 4.8 gigahertz or higher. so what I'm asking is what kind of voltages do you use to get a North Bridge on Vishera above 2200 MHz and/or am I missing a crucial voltage I need to adjust in my bios.

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## anothergeek

I'm pretty happy with these temperatures @4.7

plateau 10C under limits


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Guys I have absolutely zero luck trying to get my Northbridge up a bit.
> 
> When I do get it, it is unstable. the problem is even know it is said there is no performance increase with vishera I notice a huge difference when I'm clocked up to 4.8 gigahertz or higher. so what I'm asking is what kind of voltages do you use to get a North Bridge on Vishera above 2200 MHz and/or am I missing a crucial voltage I need to adjust in my bios.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.


Are you talking about CPU/NB ?

that really is the only thing I slightly change because of my RAM


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Guys I have absolutely zero luck trying to get my Northbridge up a bit.
> 
> When I do get it, it is unstable. the problem is even know it is said there is no performance increase with vishera I notice a huge difference when I'm clocked up to 4.8 gigahertz or higher. so what I'm asking is what kind of voltages do you use to get a North Bridge on Vishera above 2200 MHz and/or am I missing a crucial voltage I need to adjust in my bios.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.


I personally have a hell of a time with northbridge. It seems to oc better with fsb increments i cant up the multiplier or it freezes everytime. Currently stable at fsb 222 stock x11 northbridge which puts me over 2400 which was impossible to get stable at 200x12. Still having some issues over 225 not sure where its coming from. Fsb is difficult but seems to be the only way to oc northbridge for me


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah, Its in the air now about the FX Steamroller.. I am just hoping that it is like the Vishera a couple weeks before launch rumors spread saying that it was cancelled..
> 
> Good luck, although I don't have much of a custom, It really is the way to go. especially if you see a problem area it is easy to change it out. Tip from experience.. Measure the tubing and allow yourself to have a drain valve.. It makes life a lot easier.. I have to redo my tubing before long..
> 
> Also get a silver coil to make sure there isn't growth.. I also have BIO drops as well.
> Thanks. Let me know once that happens.. If I find spare time I will do that myself.. but that is rare these days. I am a bit interested as I am pushing my chip too hard. I was hitting the thermal shutdown point earlier tonight >< I do think part of it is that I need to tear my loop apart and clean it and clean the waterblock.
> (that and having a chip that takes darn near 1.7v just for 5.1Ghz is a pain)
> What Volts are you at for 5.3?
> Truth behold that or the Saberkitty


Im at 1.55v but I have tried upto 1.572v and yes I see a saber or crosshair in my future


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with these temperatures @4.7
> 
> plateau 10C under limits


Your core temps are higher than your cpu temps, right?


----------



## anothergeek

which is typical

core max 71 cpu max 61


----------



## process

Anyone updated to 13.11 v9.4 graphics drivers having the same prob as below... (have posted in 7970 forum but nothing)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hambone96*
> 
> I recently got a used HD 7970 (gigabyte ref model) and when I ran 3dmark 11 it only shows 1gb of VRAM.
> 
> Is this a common issue, my card scored considerably less than other 7970s.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7539874


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Noticed a drop in benches after installing 13.11 v9.4
> but its prob due to a memory drop...some strange thinsg happened aftyer installing radeon pro & 13.11 9.4
> 
> Not only is 3dmark 11 reading memory as 2048mb, my saphire 7970 in MSI afterburner is now volateg locked,,,
> 
> I'm running 2x7970 - 1gigabyte ghz ed & 1 saphire
> 
> before id bench at around this
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7425512
> 
> and now this
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7544509
> 
> anyone know why my memory readings have dropped? How I can fix this? And why now both cards are volate locked when before it was only the 1 ghz ed?
> 
> Help plllz


----------



## dmfree88

Msi 7870 hawk running great under new beta driver. Actually saw improvements over previous beta. Will test 3dm11 later but not voltage locked i know that atleast.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on another topic seems I can't get 5.3GHz stable at all. I can bench at 5.1GHz @1.524v with no problems but 5.3 is very gruesome. I think its my board though
> 
> 
> 
> Might be time to come over to the dark side (ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

sabberkitty has a bit better power delivery, my old chip can hit ( the wifeys ) 5.55ghz with it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Guys I have absolutely zero luck trying to get my Northbridge up a bit.
> 
> When I do get it, it is unstable. the problem is even know it is said there is no performance increase with vishera I notice a huge difference when I'm clocked up to 4.8 gigahertz or higher. so what I'm asking is what kind of voltages do you use to get a North Bridge on Vishera above 2200 MHz and/or am I missing a crucial voltage I need to adjust in my bios.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Guys I have absolutely zero luck trying to get my Northbridge up a bit.
> 
> When I do get it, it is unstable. the problem is even know it is said there is no performance increase with vishera I notice a huge difference when I'm clocked up to 4.8 gigahertz or higher. so what I'm asking is what kind of voltages do you use to get a North Bridge on Vishera above 2200 MHz and/or am I missing a crucial voltage I need to adjust in my bios.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have a hell of a time with northbridge. It seems to oc better with fsb increments i cant up the multiplier or it freezes everytime. Currently stable at fsb 222 stock x11 northbridge which puts me over 2400 which was impossible to get stable at 200x12. Still having some issues over 225 not sure where its coming from. Fsb is difficult but seems to be the only way to oc northbridge for me
Click to expand...

fyi gigas rev 3s seem to have issues @ x12 multis but are ok @ x13 on cpu/nb


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sabberkitty has a bit better power delivery, my old chip can hit ( the wifeys ) 5.55ghz with it
> 
> fyi gigas rev 3s seem to have issues @ x12 multis but are ok @ x13 on cpu/nb


Cheaper also


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sabberkitty has a bit better power delivery, my old chip can hit ( the wifeys ) 5.55ghz with it
> 
> fyi gigas rev 3s seem to have issues @ x12 multis but are ok @ x13 on cpu/nb


I tried x13 aswell still freezes almost instantly into windows at any volts. Ill try it again now with the fsb oc maybe ill have better luck


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Msi 7870 hawk running great under new beta driver. Actually saw improvements over previous beta. Will test 3dm11 later but not voltage locked i know that atleast.


thanks... check for a memory drop in the 3dmark11 rersults if u can plz.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> which is typical
> 
> core max 71 cpu max 61


Are you serious? The FX chips have a safe limit of 71c on the core and 61c as cpu temp?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> thanks... check for a memory drop in the 3dmark11 rersults if u can plz.


no memory drop. a little difficult to compare as previous results were at different bios settings with stock nb/htlink/ram. As you can see I improved my daily oc score though, I noticed improvements visually aswell there was not nearly as much tearing even when it got as low as 26fps in heaviest gpu test still no tearing and as you can see below the results came in at 1338 mem which is what i set it in AB. I tried to match first setting exactly but hwinfo64 said 1mhz less at 1336 when i set 1337 so i figured 3dm11 would be the same but turns out it was 1338 but close enough.

First run was with the stable release, second with the latest beta:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369376
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7547637

Now ill try to match my best oc clock for clock see what happens







Had a crazy OC on my CPU last time though so i doubt ill get as far







.

UPDATE:

RAWR, Love the new driver, Quite literally 8 degrees cooler (may have alot to do with ambients its fairly cold, but my case temp gauge still reading normal above gpu). AND i still beat my total score with 200 less physics score.

First score stable release, 2nd score latest beta:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7369325
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7547694

Liking the ambient right now may turn up the gpu + cpu see what i can make happen









JUST REALIZED that the last score shows improper clocks of 1100/1200 which i was at the EXACT same as the first one. I think when you use the beta which is not recognized, it probably has trouble reading your clocks? May also have to do with AB switching from 3d/2d although mine seems stuck on 3d at the moment (never can get it to work 100% but still better then always max mem clock / gpu volts)


----------



## process

nice nice...thanks for the run..

not a clue why vram would now be registered at 2gb when its 3.... think i'll roll back drivers and uninstall radeon pro to see if that makes a diff

cheers


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

I'm sure this has been posted before, but can you direct me to software that I can check to see if the CPU starts throttling? Or should I go by HWiNFO64? THanks!!!


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

My opinion that lot of people sees the Core Temp as the main temp but my Socket temp reaches the max way faster then my CPU.

At 1.4v Vcore got a 68C Socket temp and 46C CPU temp with my H90.

I dropped the socket temp over 12C just by sticking a fan underneath the MOBO. Instant drop too. Went from 68C down to 56C for under $12


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> My opinion that lot of people sees the Core Temp as the main temp but my Socket temp reaches the max way faster then my CPU.
> 
> At 1.4v Vcore got a 68C Socket temp and 46C CPU temp with my H90.
> 
> I dropped the socket temp over 12C just by sticking a fan underneath the MOBO. Instant drop too. Went from 68C down to 56C for under $12


It's different for every build.
Just keep an eye on both. Doesn't matter if the socket or cores get too hot. Too hot = limit.









Mine also dropped a decent amount with the 120mm fan mod.

It's about the same temp as you have now. Socket ~10c hotter then cores.


----------



## process

Well I just rolled back to 13.11 v1 and still my vram is registered at 2gb, not 3 like before...

what on earth could be causing this


----------



## dmfree88

i dunno thats pretty weird. Check it out broke my best score. Also now #1 single gpu 7870 with a 8350







Eat it devilboy









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7547794

glad to see my best score actually shows proper clocks too


----------



## process

Ive uninstalled raptr/pro radeon/msi afterburner... rolled back drivers and still vram is at 2gb not 3


----------



## jason387

Can core temps be higher than cpu temps? Whats the max core and cpu temps for the FX 6300?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can core temps be higher than cpu temps? Whats the max core and cpu temps for the FX 6300?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1366743/max-safe-temp-fx-6300


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i dunno thats pretty weird. Check it out broke my best score. Also now #1 single gpu 7870 with a 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat it devilboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7547794
> 
> glad to see my best score actually shows proper clocks too


Nice score.
What sort of cooling you have on the card?


----------



## process

problem with vram here.... any ideas most welcomed..

2x7970 in crossfire..previously reprted with 3gb vram during benches... now reported with 2gb.

gpuz states 3 - windows states 2...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sabberkitty has a bit better power delivery, my old chip can hit ( the wifeys ) 5.55ghz with it
> 
> fyi gigas rev 3s seem to have issues @ x12 multis but are ok @ x13 on cpu/nb
> 
> 
> 
> I tried x13 aswell still freezes almost instantly into windows at any volts. Ill try it again now with the fsb oc maybe ill have better luck
Click to expand...

weird, i have mine @ 300x13 = 3900
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> which is typical
> 
> core max 71 cpu max 61
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? The FX chips have a safe limit of 71c on the core and 61c as cpu temp?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> I'm sure this has been posted before, but can you direct me to software that I can check to see if the CPU starts throttling? Or should I go by HWiNFO64? THanks!!!


yes hwinfo64

side note guys, i just bought a 3930k + RIVBE
never leaving amd, but i wanna try to out bench some people.......


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> weird, i have mine @ 300x13 = 3900
> 
> yes hwinfo64
> 
> side note guys, i just bought a 3930k + RIVBE
> never leaving amd, but i wanna try to out bench some people.......


Can't resist the dark-side ey?

BTW:
To come back at the benching.
Can't get my 7950 vapor-x to 1250 core. Do you guys think 1200 is my limit?

I can bench 1200 core 1800 mem with 1.225v and 1.625 memory volts.
But 1250 core 1700 mem even gives me artifacts with 1.325v. I don't feel like going higher on the voltage with the stock cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> My opinion that lot of people sees the Core Temp as the main temp but my Socket temp reaches the max way faster then my CPU.
> 
> At 1.4v Vcore got a 68C Socket temp and 46C CPU temp with my H90.
> 
> I dropped the socket temp over 12C just by sticking a fan underneath the MOBO. Instant drop too. Went from 68C down to 56C for under $12


That is the best way.. Also remember that the socket temp shows if you have better case airflow or not. I am about 20c below my core temp on my socket, mainly because I have uber airflow around my case..

Also, Higher socket temps will cause your core temps to go up as well. I had to put my case back on (had a fan on the backside of the socket blowing) since I removed that fan and put the back panel on. I noticed a 10c underload temp increase on my socket. My core had jumped almost 15c (the huge jump is due to the limitation I have on the radiator that I have and the voltages that I am pushing,)

It is for this same reason that when my ambients hit 73*F That I start running into issues as well. but that is because I need to expand my cooling (another rad and possibly a better pump like the D5)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can core temps be higher than cpu temps? Whats the max core and cpu temps for the FX 6300?


Max core is 62c max socket is 70c ( do a fine line with socket temp TBH if you have good airflow around the socket you shouldn't hit it.)

As for the core temp to be hotter yes, as in my explanation above, But I will put it more simply

Socket temp is the temp of the socket and components around that socket. So for example, part of the socket temp can be cause by super hot VRMs or RAM. Also bad airflow around the socket will spike the temps up because nothing is getting dissipated this normally happens with Water cooling or big blocked air coolers as there is a restriction of airflow at that point.

The main reason why we are putting fans on the vrm heat sinks is to remove the heat on the VRMs which reduces the socket temp and also allows for better power delivery. Also to lower the socket temps more a lot of us are putting fans on the backside of the motherboard right by the VRM bracket and CPU mount bracket ( part of the socket temp are all of those tiny capacitors back there)

Now the core temp is the calculated temp inside the chips IHS itself. This obviously can raise a lot more as lets say you are pushing 1.7v and you only have a 240 rad with push only, This would cause the temps to spike as the heat could not be removed quick enough from the chip as it was being produced. Another thing is that Core temp is based on clocks and temps that are directly dependent on the CPU silicon and chip.

So socket is based more of airflow in case and how you are running the motherboard
core is based on your cooling solution for the actual CPU itself

Both are dependent and independent of each other

*This is an example of my temps after a 2 minute encoding run*



I know I am above on the MAX safe for the the Core, I am doing this on my own risk and this OC profile is more for gaming anyway so I don't normally hit those temos, Also they are spiked temps and not sustained


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> weird, i have mine @ 300x13 = 3900
> 
> yes hwinfo64
> 
> side note guys, i just bought a 3930k + RIVBE
> never leaving amd, but i wanna try to out bench some people.......
> 
> 
> 
> Can't resist the dark-side ey?
> 
> BTW:
> To come back at the benching.
> Can't get my 7950 vapor-x to 1250 core. Do you guys think 1200 is my limit?
> 
> I can bench 1200 core 1800 mem with 1.225v and 1.625 memory volts.
> But 1250 core 1700 mem even gives me artifacts with 1.325v. I don't feel like going higher on the voltage with the stock cooler.
Click to expand...

it is not that i cant resist it, it is i am sick of being pressured, 1 i get him off my back, 2 i can rape his benches !

tahiti is super temps sensitive, what are you temps ( usually @~ the sixties )


----------



## jason387

Here are my temps at 4.5Ghz at 1.368v. Set to 1.41v in the bios with LLC at Regular. These are my temps after 10mins of video encoding using handbreak.
Max core temps-55c
Max cpu temps-53c
Max VRM temps-71c









Is 71c safe as the vrm temp?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here are my temps at 4.5Ghz at 1.368v. Set to 1.41v in the bios with LLC at Regular. These are my temps after 10mins of video encoding using handbreak.
> Max core temps-55c
> Max cpu temps-53c
> Max VRM temps-71c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is 71c safe as the vrm temp?


It's not terrible but I suggest putting a fan on them.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It's not terrible but I suggest putting a fan on them.


Will they blow at those temps? They only have a small heatsink on them. I'm using a 4+! phase mobo.


----------



## jason387

Forgot to upload the screenshot of my temps while encoding. Here it is-


----------



## jason387

My temps after gaming-


----------



## anothergeek

Yeah the package temp (the one that goes below ambient temperatures for some reason) The MAX is 71C

The CPU temp is really the more accurate and more deadly important temp, and it is 61C. Sometimes it's called PIN1 with hwmonitor


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Will they blow at those temps? They only have a small heatsink on them. I'm using a 4+! phase mobo.


They wont blow but they may throttle you from time to time. Adding a fan on the VRMs helps a lot, more so for FX 8350s. Also download HWiNFO for temp/voltage monitoring. Has way more info and is the program of choice for Visheras.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Yeah the package temp (the one that goes below ambient temperatures for some reason) The MAX is 71C
> 
> The CPU temp is really the more accurate and more deadly important temp, and it is 61C. Sometimes it's called PIN1 with hwmonitor


Wrong max safe on package/core is 62

The one that is socket.. that is more constant max 70c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> They wont blow but they may throttle you from time to time. Adding a fan on the VRMs helps a lot, more so for FX 8350s. Also download HWiNFO for temp/voltage monitoring. Has way more info and is the program of choice for Visheras.


This

Edit:

The guys that have Custom watercooling.. What will be more effective. A new pump or another rad?
I notice that my temps spike at initial load then drop down, I am not sure if it is because the waterflow is not strong enough or if I just need to dissipate more heat and keep the general water temp down.

I do notice that it does not matter if my computer has been off and average water temp is at room temp, or if it is fully saturated. Any suggestions?


----------



## jason387

Tmpin1 is my cpu temp. Thanks for the suggestions guys. After running IBT for 20 rounds it never throttled. I ran it last night at the same settings. Must consider putting a fan over the vrms. But how can I possibly do that? How will I fix it to stay over the vrms?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Tmpin1 is my cpu temp. Thanks for the suggestions guys. After running IBT for 20 rounds it never throttled. I ran it last night at the same settings. Must consider putting a fan over the vrms. But how can I possibly do that? How will I fix it to stay over the vrms?


With screws:

60mm fan-

My UD3 rev 4.0

My UD3 rev 1.0


----------



## jason387

So screw it in the groves of the vrm heatsink?
Here's my mobo. Think I'll be able to do it?
http://www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Tmpin1 is my cpu temp. Thanks for the suggestions guys. After running IBT for 20 rounds it never throttled. I ran it last night at the same settings. Must consider putting a fan over the vrms. But how can I possibly do that? How will I fix it to stay over the vrms?


screws, tape, zipties ( my fav ) , wedge it in there, or you can just set it on a gpu ( not recommended )


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Cheaper also


True, I was gonna go for it, but I did get hooked to the CHVF-Z looks and its Q-Codes, which proved very helpful







.


----------



## jason387

Would adding a second fan to my Hyper TX 3 lower core temps? Or should I get the Cooler Master 212+ Evo?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So screw it in the groves of the vrm heatsink?
> Here's my mobo. Think I'll be able to do it?
> http://www.gigabyte.in/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov


yeah I looked it up, it looks like the same VRM heatsink that is on my UD3. 60mm fan fit perfectly...


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

See people doing some gpu overclocks to the extreme max. On experience, how safe is this when compaired to a cpu max. Just spent 300+ on asus r9 280x and hate to blow it up lol... just safe overclock for now.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Would adding a second fan to my Hyper TX 3 lower core temps? Or should I get the Cooler Master 212+ Evo?


Personally, if I had not jumped the gun, I would go for a Phanteks TC-12 or an Enermax for the price, I will be switching to an H90 soonish. I hope my Tuniq is not hard to remove...

@Shadowman, I am in the same place as you, I am seriously afraid at pumping 1.325V into my [email protected] (Stable at 1.269V Heaven for at least 1 hour, but BF4 hates it). Is Tahiti voltage or temp limited (I know it is really sensitive to temps) but if I am @67C max, should I worry?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> See people doing some gpu overclocks to the extreme max. On experience, how safe is this when compaired to a cpu max. Just spent 300+ on asus r9 280x and hate to blow it up lol... just safe overclock for now.


The core/memory clocks you can do what you want. The VOLTAGE is what kills cards. When OCed beyond stable limits most that will happen is you will get artifacts, black screening and stutter, but not likely any permanent damage. But Voltage if above a certain point can insta-fry your card. 1.4V is generally too high. 1.25V seems to be the safe range with little issues. 1.3V max for the "wish to not have to buy another" crowd.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Personally, if I had not jumped the gun, I would go for a Phanteks TC-12 or an Enermax for the price.


I'm from India and these are the only available coolers here. Which one would be the best bang for buck?
http://www.flipkart.com/computers/computer-components/coolers/pr?sid=6bo%2Cg0i%2Cxcm&otracker=ch_vn_computerco_filter_Categories


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm from India and these are the only available coolers here. Which one would be the best bang for buck?
> http://www.flipkart.com/computers/computer-components/coolers/pr?sid=6bo%2Cg0i%2Cxcm&otracker=ch_vn_computerco_filter_Categories


The long forgotten A70 should do- http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-air-series-70-cooler/p/itmdzd5nkggqm8eq?pid=COLDZD5KSN5ZFHUA&ref=1c830ca0-2e94-49e6-befd-a3419824600b


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Finnally the 5ghz magical limit breached .







. Ruunning at 5ghz now with 19*5multi and 257 fsb. Temps are idle around 20 c thje room abient and max was 54c full load. So i guess it is all about fine tuning now?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm from India and these are the only available coolers here. Which one would be the best bang for buck?
> http://www.flipkart.com/computers/computer-components/coolers/pr?sid=6bo%2Cg0i%2Cxcm&otracker=ch_vn_computerco_filter_Categories


Best: http://www.flipkart.com/swiftech-h220-cooler/p/itmdn3b2rqcmhgts?pid=COLDN3942BUZQSZR&ref=6eecaf80-44ff-49c7-82d1-f62f227b7ba8

Best bang for buck: http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-cw-9060010-ww-cooler/p/itmdq2abhdjd7cdq?pid=COLDQ2AB4DGAHHBJ&ref=237d38dc-6a17-4b12-89d9-749f7feb211b

edit: fixed


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Finnally the 5ghz magical limit breached .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ruunning at 5ghz now with 19*5multi and 257 fsb. Temps are idle around 20 c thje room abient and max was 54c full load. So i guess it is all about fine tuning now?


Neeeds dem Valhudaiturrz.

@MadGoat, they are the same.

In case the OP for the cooler question did not see since the posting escalated- the A70 would be my bang for the buck choice- http://www.flipkart.com/corsair-air-series-70-cooler/p/itmdzd5nkggqm8eq?pid=COLDZD5KSN5ZFHUA&ref=1c830ca0-2e94-49e6-befd-a3419824600b


----------



## MadGoat

fixed


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Finnally the 5ghz magical limit breached .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ruunning at 5ghz now with 19*5multi and 257 fsb. Temps are idle around 20 c thje room abient and max was 54c full load. So i guess it is all about fine tuning now?


volts? load volts? LLC? ... me is curious...


----------



## jason387

Would the Corsair A70 be better than the H55 and hyper 212+ Evo? Looking to invest in a new cooler that would reduce core temps by at least 8c-10c. Could probably get 4.8Ghz then.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Wrong max safe on package/core is 62
> 
> The one that is socket.. that is more constant max 70c
> This
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The guys that have Custom watercooling.. What will be more effective. A new pump or another rad?
> I notice that my temps spike at initial load then drop down, I am not sure if it is because the waterflow is not strong enough or if I just need to dissipate more heat and keep the general water temp down.
> 
> I do notice that it does not matter if my computer has been off and average water temp is at room temp, or if it is fully saturated. Any suggestions?


That's the biggest challenge of cooling an 8 core Vishera, moving that energy away from the source..... QUICKLY . A good block , perfect mount and proper thermal compound application are more important with these than other chips.
The Intel I 7's I have don't seem to have nearly the "spike" that the Vishera has , such as when Prime 95 completes a pass and starts another. The Sandy B i have is very docile, hitting 5ghz+ on an h-60 with temps surprisingly easy to control. The Ivy bridge I have is much more of a heat producer. OCCT or Prime 95 @ 4.8 ghz will push temps uncomfortably high edit and that is with a 240mm clc), but the rise isn't nearly as abrubt as it is with the Vish.

I'd say anything you could do to move the heat from the source quicker would be a plus, lapping, more flow - more pump or bigger tubing would be the best bet.
More radiator would help during long duration loads but in the case of these spikes, it's benefit would be secondary compared to what I just mentioned.


----------



## dranas

Thanks for everyone's input. I settled on the H80i that was on sale for 49 bucks from newegg. This should bring my temps down into better levels than this old dark knight.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Would the Corsair A70 be better than the H55 and hyper 212+ Evo? Looking to invest in a new cooler that would reduce core temps by at least 8c-10c. Could probably get 4.8Ghz then.


The H55 (from what I can tell) is around 212 EVO range from what I see, the A70 is a decent bit better than the 212 EVO but it is absolutely dirt cheap..
@dranas, eremehgawd, me want dem H80i, dem promo code. I should have gone for the H80 refurb and canceled my 212 EVO order, but I was scared it was not up to quality :3


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's the biggest challenge of cooling an 8 core Vishera, moving that energy away from the source..... QUICKLY . A good block , perfect mount and proper thermal compound application are more important with these than other chips.
> The Intel I 7's I have don't seem to have nearly the "spike" that the Vishera has , such as when Prime 95 completes a pass and starts another. The Sandy B i have is very docile, hitting 5ghz+ on an h-60 with temps surprisingly easy to control. The Ivy bridge I have is much more of a heat producer. OCCT or Prime 95 @ 4.8 ghz will push temps uncomfortably high, but the rise isn't nearly as abrubt as it is with the Vish.
> 
> I'd say anything you could do to move the heat from the source quicker would be a plus, lapping, more flow - more pump or bigger tubing would be the best bet.
> More radiator would help during long duration loads but in the case of these spikes, it's benefit would be secondary compared to what I just mentioned.


Thanks that's what my thoughts were but wasn't sure. If I could reduce the spikes I think overall everything else will be more smooth. I even think that the spikes are what really creates my instability.

I just re pasted my Evga gtx 460 sc.. I think I am going to stray away a from as5 it was applied only a few months ago and had already fully dried. Put the card back in and boom 8c cooler


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thanks that's what my thoughts were but wasn't sure. If I could reduce the spikes I think overall everything else will be more smooth. I even think that the spikes are what really creates my instability.
> 
> I just re pasted my Evga gtx 460 sc.. I think I am going to stray away a from as5 it was applied only a few months ago and had already fully dried. Put the card back in and boom 8c cooler


AS5, ewww, what is this 2003







?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> AS5, ewww, what is this 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I just put on antec formula 6 so shhhh lol


----------



## miklkit

Jason 387: It gets hot in India doesn't it? Get a twin tower like the Deepcool Neptwin and some case fans. With watercooling you are going to have motherboard cooling problems, but with air cooling your motherboard will run cooler giving you higher overclocks.

This is the hottest I run I recorded, an unsuccessful try at 4.8ghz on a hot summer afternoon. Note the motherboard temps and especially at the bottom, the DrMOS is the VRMs. It has 4 - 120mm case fans. 3 in the front and 1 on the top front. Oh and a twin tower air cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Jason 387: It gets hot in India doesn't it? Get a twin tower like the Deepcool Neptwin and some case fans. With watercooling you are going to have motherboard cooling problems, but with air cooling your motherboard will run cooler giving you higher overclocks.
> 
> This is the hottest I run I recorded, an unsuccessful try at 4.8ghz on a hot summer afternoon. Note the motherboard temps and especially at the bottom, the DrMOS is the VRMs. It has 4 - 120mm case fans. 3 in the front and 1 on the top front. Oh and a twin tower air cooler.


I have water cooling and my mobo temps never raise above 35c lol

It's all about airflow and how well you manage it


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The H55 (from what I can tell) is around 212 EVO range from what I see, the A70 is a decent bit better than the 212 EVO but it is absolutely dirt cheap..
> @dranas, eremehgawd, me want dem H80i, dem promo code. I should have gone for the H80 refurb and canceled my 212 EVO order, but I was scared it was not up to quality :3


Or you can cheat like me. With an h55 @ 4.84 I just get to 44C with IBT Standard. I have an airconditioned case, great for that OC year round.







And still not a single issue in over 6mths.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Would adding a second fan to my Hyper TX 3 lower core temps? Or should I get the Cooler Master 212+ Evo?


neither get high end air or CLC or open loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> See people doing some gpu overclocks to the extreme max. On experience, how safe is this when compaired to a cpu max. Just spent 300+ on asus r9 280x and hate to blow it up lol... just safe overclock for now.


yes all they are are 7970s you can see how many ppl oc them without issue personally i run mine at stock as i really have no need above anything else, unless i am benching ( i have quadfire and they run fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Would adding a second fan to my Hyper TX 3 lower core temps? Or should I get the Cooler Master 212+ Evo?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if I had not jumped the gun, I would go for a Phanteks TC-12 or an Enermax for the price, I will be switching to an H90 soonish. I hope my Tuniq is not hard to remove...
> 
> @Shadowman, I am in the same place as you, I am seriously afraid at pumping 1.325V into my [email protected] (Stable at 1.269V Heaven for at least 1 hour, but BF4 hates it). Is Tahiti voltage or temp limited (I know it is really sensitive to temps) but if I am @67C max, should I worry?
Click to expand...

temp and i can tell you i pumped 1.4v though 2 and saw no increase due to temps usually hits ~ 60

save yourself the hsf jumping and some cash
at least buy a h220/h320/ cm variant of it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> See people doing some gpu overclocks to the extreme max. On experience, how safe is this when compaired to a cpu max. Just spent 300+ on asus r9 280x and hate to blow it up lol... just safe overclock for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The core/memory clocks you can do what you want. The VOLTAGE is what kills cards. When OCed beyond stable limits most that will happen is you will get artifacts, black screening and stutter, but not likely any permanent damage. But Voltage if above a certain point can insta-fry your card. 1.4V is generally too high. 1.25V seems to be the safe range with little issues. 1.3V max for the "wish to not have to buy another" crowd.
Click to expand...

mostly temp related, on air i would not go over 1.25, make sure vrms and memory are cooled as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Finnally the 5ghz magical limit breached .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ruunning at 5ghz now with 19*5multi and 257 fsb. Temps are idle around 20 c thje room abient and max was 54c full load. So i guess it is all about fine tuning now?


1 dont go off of idle temps, they are wrong.

2 by going from idle temps i have to ask you are looking at core temp and not socket right?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> neither get high end air or CLC or open loop
> yes all they are are 7970s you can see how many ppl oc them without issue personally i run mine at stock as i really have no need above anything else, unless i am benching ( i have quadfire and they run fine
> temp and i can tell you i pumped 1.4v though 2 and saw no increase due to temps usually hits ~ 60
> 
> save yourself the hsf jumping and some cash
> at least buy a h220/h320/ cm variant of it
> mostly temp related, on air i would not go over 1.25, make sure vrms and memory are cooled as well
> 1 dont go off of idle temps, they are wrong.
> 
> 2 by going from idle temps i have to ask you are looking at core temp and not socket right?


So I should not worry about pumping 1.325 on air. I am trying to get it stable for [email protected]/1.28V right now.


----------



## Mega Man

as said for 24/7 i would not go over 1.25 i did benching by modding bios to 1.4


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have water cooling and my mobo temps never raise above 35c lol
> 
> It's all about airflow and how well you manage it


It's amazing the difference you can make in temps going from little air movement to direct airflow on the component you are trying to cool.
A while back I was in the team cup competition trying to help OCN win and my contribution involved overclocking an IGP. The first run I tried was with a closed case, very little airflow over that area. Temps hit 90C ouch! I then hung a 120 mm fan right over the igp - kaboom ! 70C was as hot as it got, even when I put a bunch more clock into it







.
OCN won the teamcup, my sub on the last day of the comp making the difference between 1st place and second







.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as said for 24/7 i would not go over 1.25 i did benching by modding bios to 1.4


Oh well, I will try and stay under 1.3 to the best of my ability, hate that BF4 laughs at every OC setting I throw at it, yet Heaven for hours on end is in bed with it...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Jason 387: It gets hot in India doesn't it? Get a twin tower like the Deepcool Neptwin and some case fans. With watercooling you are going to have motherboard cooling problems, but with air cooling your motherboard will run cooler giving you higher overclocks.
> 
> This is the hottest I run I recorded, an unsuccessful try at 4.8ghz on a hot summer afternoon. Note the motherboard temps and especially at the bottom, the DrMOS is the VRMs. It has 4 - 120mm case fans. 3 in the front and 1 on the top front. Oh and a twin tower air cooler.


You have no idea. Now during the winter Temps are 25c, during summer it's around 36c or more and room temps are the same.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> You have no idea. Now during the winter Temps are 25c, during summer it's around 36c or more and room temps are the same.


This means, get a D14 or H220, air condition your case, oh and get a UD5, UD7, Saberkitten or a Crosshair V Formula-Z







.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's amazing the difference you can make in temps going from little air movement to direct airflow on the component you are trying to cool.
> A while back I was in the team cup competition trying to help OCN win and my contribution involved overclocking an IGP. The first run I tried was with a closed case, very little airflow over that area. Temps hit 90C ouch! I then hung a 120 mm fan right over the igp - kaboom ! 70C was as hot as it got, even when I put a bunch more clock into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> OCN won the teamcup, my sub on the last day of the comp making the difference between 1st place and second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome congrats btw...

Yeah I have my case as cold as possible everything has some sort of active cooling to keep air moving.

2003 in grin and top 120mm in back pushing air in 120mm on the side in

God's and slot fan as exhaust top 200 exhaust and front 200 intake. I have 80 mm on VRMs and a 120mm blowing on my ram

2 120mm in pull on my rad on top

Airflow is always important Imo which you iterated


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Awesome congrats btw...
> 
> Yeah I have my case as cold as possible everything has some sort of active cooling to keep air moving.
> 
> 2003 in grin and top 120mm in back pushing air in 120mm on the side in
> 
> God's and slot fan as exhaust top 200 exhaust and front 200 intake. I have 80 mm on VRMs and a 120mm blowing on my ram
> 
> 2 120mm in pull on my rad on top
> 
> Airflow is always important Imo which you iterated


Of course it is, therefore it is time for everybody to get 10 Delta 120mm fans and wear headphones


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Awesome congrats btw...
> 
> Yeah I have my case as cold as possible everything has some sort of active cooling to keep air moving.
> 
> 2003 in grin and top 120mm in back pushing air in 120mm on the side in
> 
> God's and slot fan as exhaust top 200 exhaust and front 200 intake. I have 80 mm on VRMs and a 120mm blowing on my ram
> 
> 2 120mm in pull on my rad on top
> 
> Airflow is always important Imo which you iterated


It was a lot of fun and it came right down to the wire, I was very happy to be able to contribute. By comparison to OCN's other participants mine was a pretty small contribution, but it was what it took to win.

If anyone here wants to get in on the fun, HWBOT is having the country cup as we speak : http://hwbot.org/competition/country_cup_2013/

Get registered and start benching, it's a hoot


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Of course it is, therefore it is time for everybody to get 10 Delta 120mm fans and wear headphones


I'm down lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Ran a few benches today outside since it was -6*C.

*5.3GHz*











*5.4GHz*


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> This means, get a D14 or H220, air condition your case, oh and get a UD5, UD7, Saberkitten or a Crosshair V Formula-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How do you air condition your case?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How do you air condition your case?


Ask Durquavian, he is teh expert, if you beg him he might give pics







.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How do you air condition your case?


I built a cabinet and put both mine and my wife's computers in it. Can get the ambient to 15C or so. Drops the CPU socket to 19C at idle. And with that Delta mega fast fan no issues with the h55. Although I do think cooler quality comes in to play, therefore regardless of temps there is a limit to clock speed max. I get no higher than 50C on any stress test but 5.0ghz is hard to get stable. I can validate 5.4ghz probably but not going to be even Hurricane stable.

edit also no need to worry about fan noise with my setup, cant hear it. So even the mighty 290X would be a piece of cake.


----------



## cssorkinman

Oops fail quote, nice scores Durvelle


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I built a cabinet and put both mine and my wife's computers in it. Can get the ambient to 15C or so. Drops the CPU socket to 19C at idle. And with that Delta mega fast fan no issues with the h55. Although I do think cooler quality comes in to play, therefore regardless of temps there is a limit to clock speed max. I get no higher than 50C on any stress test but 5.0ghz is hard to get stable. I can validate 5.4ghz probably but not going to be even Hurricane stable.
> 
> edit also no need to worry about fan noise with my setup, cant hear it. So even the mighty 290X would be a piece of cake.


Nice work!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oops fail quote, nice scores Durvelle


Thx


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

So when I repasted my heatsink on my god I found out I have hynix ram.. now they came 1800 stock on gtx and 1900 on gtx sc so the question is.. what should I like for as far as oc.. When I add voltage does it impact the ram on the card? Mind you it is gtx 460s I'm working with..

I want to see if higher ram clocks is better than core speed as I am limited to 1gb of vram


----------



## jason387

Here's mine at 4.5Ghz -


----------



## Alastair

To the M5A99FX Pro owners what is the best overclocking BIOS?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To the M5A99FX Pro owners what is the best overclocking BIOS?


I have a ASUS M5A97 EVO. Does that count


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is not that i cant resist it, it is i am sick of being pressured, 1 i get him off my back, 2 i can rape his benches !
> 
> tahiti is super temps sensitive, what are you temps ( usually @~ the sixties )


When it started artifacting, had set the fan @ 70%, the temps were around 50 core and 52 or so on the vrm's.

For daily use 1100 core it is mostly around 62-65c when gaming. 42-45% fan.


----------



## jason387

Would this equal a stock FX 8320?
Fx 6300 at 4.9Ghz. 1.4Ghz overclock from stock. Ran it at 1.46v.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Would this equal a stock FX 8320?
> Fx 6300 at 4.9Ghz. 1.4Ghz overclock from stock. Ran it at 1.46v.


I belive a stock 8320 is in the 7s


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Would this equal a stock FX 8320?
> Fx 6300 at 4.9Ghz. 1.4Ghz overclock from stock. Ran it at 1.46v.


I can do a test for your if you like?
What do you understand under stock? 3.5 or 4.0 boost?

This was @ 4.68


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I can do a test for your if you like?
> What do you understand under stock? 3.5 or 4.0 boost?
> 
> This was @ 4.68


Could you try it at 3.5Ghz please







?


----------



## Durvelle27

Has anybody here hit 5.5GHz or higher


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Has anybody here hit 5.5GHz or higher


Yes wprime at 5.525 ghz


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes wprime at 5.525 ghz


Thats it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well, I got a new best by me... So I think I am right around 660Ti benches if not a little above

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1201649


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well, I got a new best by me... So I think I am right around 660Ti benches if not a little above
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1201649


Well, dual 460s are around a slightly OCd 58s, which are basically equal to 660tis, so you are basically only limited by dat sh**ty 1GB VRAM.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, dual 460s are around a slightly OCd 58s, which are basically equal to 660tis, so you are basically only limited by dat sh**ty 1GB VRAM.


Close the 460's in SLI without OC is in between a 650 and a 660 non TI.... But yeah that 1GB of ram hurts.. I notice it a lot with occlusions and weather like in valleys thunderstorm there is a big FPS drop


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Could you try it at 3.5Ghz please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hmm.

I think something is wrong. Looks awful low.
But here it is.

8320 @ 3.5ghz 1866 cl9 ram. Stock ht/nb


Will up the voltage a bit and see if there is a difference.


----------



## jason387

Thanks







. If your score is true then I'm quite happy with my FX 6300


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I think something is wrong. Looks awful low.
> But here it is.
> 
> 8320 @ 3.5ghz 1866 cl9 ram. Stock ht/nb
> 
> 
> Will up the voltage a bit and see if there is a difference.


Actually maybe by a few points but after some quick math based on my higher results it is about on the money.. 500Mhz that I see from my scores has a 1pt difference


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually maybe by a few points but after some quick math based on my higher results it is about on the money.. 500Mhz that I see from my scores has a 1pt difference


You are right. But I still find it rather low. Look at my other scores....

From ~1.28v to 1.32v


4.32


4.44


4.68


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> I think something is wrong. Looks awful low.
> But here it is.
> 
> 8320 @ 3.5ghz 1866 cl9 ram. Stock ht/nb
> 
> 
> Will up the voltage a bit and see if there is a difference.


I am pretty sure you can get it stable, my Vengeance Pro runs @2005 CL10 without a problem.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I am pretty sure you can get it stable, my Vengeance Pro runs @2005 CL10 without a problem.


Actually that is stalbe... 1866 cl9 are the stock spec's


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Actually that is stalbe... 1866 cl9 are the stock spec's


Did you have an antivirus running (not a scan but the processes) I noticed that with Malwarebytes I am running about a .4 point lower than without.. other processes can impact the speed as well. .

My stock at 4Ghz with 1866 ram netted me 6.90 that was ran the very first day I got the chip


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Did you have an antivirus running (not a scan but the processes) I noticed that with Malwarebytes I am running about a .4 point lower than without.. other processes can impact the speed as well. .
> 
> My stock at 4Ghz with 1866 ram netted me 6.90 that was ran the very first day I got the chip


It's just that I don't think the difference between my various scores should be so great.

And 4ghz is not stock IMO. Thats the boost clock.

Out of frustration I bumped to voltage to 1.55v(1.488 after vdroop) for a 5ghz run.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's just that I don't think the difference between my various scores should be so great.
> 
> And 4ghz is not stock IMO. Thats the boost clock.
> 
> Out of frustration I bumped to voltage to 1.55v(1.488 after vdroop) for a 5ghz run.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's just that I don't think the difference between my various scores should be so great.
> 
> And 4ghz is not stock IMO. Thats the boost clock.
> 
> Out of frustration I bumped to voltage to 1.55v(1.488 after vdroop) for a 5ghz run.


You could try R15, 1.55V or even 1.488 is a bit much for an H100, eh?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's just that I don't think the difference between my various scores should be so great.
> 
> And 4ghz is not stock IMO. Thats the boost clock.
> 
> Out of frustration I bumped to voltage to 1.55v(1.488 after vdroop) for a 5ghz run.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


For an 8320, Chopper has pulled off quite the run, I think the extra voltage is because they are not exactly cherry-picked....


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> For an 8320, Chopper has pulled off quite the run, I think the extra voltage is because they are not exactly cherry-picked....


Extra voltage....................

I just managed a stable IBT AVX run @ 4.7ghz with 1.52 vcore under load with this 8350. At these volts this thing could be running a 9XXX cpu.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Extra voltage....................
> 
> I just managed a stable IBT AVX run @ 4.7ghz with 1.52 vcore under load with this 8350. At these volts this thing could be running a 9XXX cpu.


The issue is, that he is running an 8320, which usually OCs worse..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You could try R15, 1.55V or even 1.488 is a bit much for an H100, eh?


For benching I think it's fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> For an 8320, Chopper has pulled off quite the run, I think the extra voltage is because they are not exactly cherry-picked....


Yeah I just bumped the voltage up to avoid any crashes or whatever. Maybe it will run with less maybe it won't

So am I lucky with my 8320 in your opinion?
Haven't compared much.

Will try some more out of this sucker.








Will post back in a bit.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Extra voltage....................
> 
> I just managed a stable IBT AVX run @ 4.7ghz with 1.52 vcore under load with this 8350. At these volts this thing could be running a 9XXX cpu.


Wow even my bad c locker is not that high in volts at 4.7


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's just that I don't think the difference between my various scores should be so great.
> 
> And 4ghz is not stock IMO. Thats the boost clock.
> 
> Out of frustration I bumped to voltage to 1.55v(1.488 after vdroop) for a 5ghz run.


Nice.. I'm sad I need .1 more lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Ok I am definitely playing with fire here.

Managed to bench 5.1 with voltage peaking at 1.536v. My h100 aint happy with that heat.








I am NOT going to do that again. Would like my cpu to last another year. Haha.

But a score is a score. What do you guys think?

Note this is with only 4gb ram(don't know if it makes a difference) @ 1600 cl9


This was a multi only overclock with NB and HT @ stock. cpu-nb 1.2875v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok I am definitely playing with fire here.
> 
> Managed to bench 5.1 with voltage peaking at 1.536v. My h100 aint happy with that heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am NOT going to do that again. Would like my cpu to last another year. Haha.
> 
> But a score is a score. What do you guys think?
> 
> Note this is with only 4gb ram(don't know if it makes a difference) @ 1600 cl9
> 
> 
> This was a multi only overclock with NB and HT @ stock. cpu-nb 1.2875v


Spot on score.. If you cool your socket down.. you might be able to bench at 5.2


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Spot on score.. If you cool your socket down.. you might be able to bench at 5.2


I am pretty happy that my 8320 scores so high. Good bang for the buck IMO.

Sadly the socket is already accompanied with a 120mm fan blowing air, from a self-made port in the side-panel, to the backside.

Does your RS240 kit lets your chip run 5.1 for daily use BTW?
I have been looking into that kit. Good pricing. Especially if I buy it from ebay because of the dollar pricing compared to my euro's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am pretty happy that my 8320 scores so high. Good bang for the buck IMO.
> 
> Sadly the socket is already accompanied with a 120mm fan blowing air, from a self-made port in the side-panel, to the backside.
> 
> Does your RS240 kit lets your chip run 5.1 for daily use BTW?
> I have been looking into that kit. Good pricing. Especially if I buy it from ebay because of the dollar pricing compared to my euro's.


I suggest getting the one with the D5 pump I think it is the RX240 that has that.. A little bit more but worth it,.

Depends on how you feel with daily :
I run my 5.1 daily at 1.68v ... My temps wile gaming go 64-70c core because of spikes but average around 64c.
When I run handbreak (which is the most intensive application I run) I do hit near the CPU shutoff temp on the core. I is around 84-85c I don't like getting that hot, I am in the middle of finding a better OC for encoding, Most likely 4.9 or 5Ghz will be my sweet spot for that.

Although I need a lot more volts than you. I am sure that you would see about a 4-5c drop from what you have with the H100. I suggest getting the better kit that way you won't be back pedalling when you go to expand the loop.

I do think that with my current kit I do not have the pump power that I ideally need, I am seeing spikes in temps then they go down after a few seconds, Which tells me that it isn't the water being saturated too much but the heat is not getting moved fast enough.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Thats it


Yes , I believe that's the fastest I've been able to run an 8 threaded bench on my h-100 gd-80 rig. I created a validation file at 5.7, but it must be corrupted because it won't submit properly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is not that i cant resist it, it is i am sick of being pressured, 1 i get him off my back, 2 i can rape his benches !
> 
> tahiti is super temps sensitive, what are you temps ( usually @~ the sixties )
> 
> 
> 
> When it started artifacting, had set the fan @ 70%, the temps were around 50 core and 52 or so on the vrm's.
> 
> For daily use 1100 core it is mostly around 62-65c when gaming. 42-45% fan.
Click to expand...

your magic number may be in the 50s it has been said the trick to tahiti is keeping it in the low 40s ( watercooling ) or you may just not of won the silicone lottery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Has anybody here hit 5.5GHz or higher


i hit 5.55


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice score.
> What sort of cooling you have on the card?


Stock twinfrozr4. VRM/memory temps stay amazingly low but core temps maxed at 76 during 3dm11. No matter what i do though vram will not exceed 1419. I could prob still push the core further too with better cooling or a scary run over 80









@mega man im not sure how you get fsb and northbridge to oc so well i wish mine would atleast push 2600 but it keeps freezing even at 220 fsb i got it to pass ibt and prime but as soon as i play counter strike for 20 min the pc would freeze. I finally went back to 213 fsb and no freezing. I really dont get why its doing this to me ive tried everything i can think of just cant overclock northbridge no matter what i do

Off subject i was gonna replace paste on cpu when mx-4 arrives, was thinking of doung vrm/northbridge/southbridge aswell. Was wondering if the vrm have thermal pads on the 990fx giga boards? Or will it just be simple paste replacement? If it is thermal pads anyone have a suggestion on a good brand?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your magic number may be in the 50s it has been said the trick to tahiti is keeping it in the low 40s ( watercooling ) or you may just not of won the silicone lottery
> i hit 5.55


Nice


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Extra voltage....................
> 
> I just managed a stable IBT AVX run @ 4.7ghz with 1.52 vcore under load with this 8350. At these volts this thing could be running a 9XXX cpu.


I feel ya, I have been playing with my chip to find "FULL" stability and ended up with 4.75 @ 1.52 as well. Chip stays under 55c with the H220 ... but this thing is a pig... As a bonus the chips IMC is the weakest thing I've seen. I need 1.2125v to keep 1866 stable.

Its just a sad, sad chip... oh well...


----------



## dmfree88

im right there with ya my ram is not overclockable







. Northbridge is really pissing me off now tho too. Absolutely no boot had to clear cmos at 250fsb with ram set to x6.66 or whatever it was less then it was before. Tried 236 and it keeps saying windows file is corrupt please insert windows disc. when i put it back to normal it boots fine. I must have the worst binned chip and mobo combo ever xD. Same results with x13 multi stock fsb says corrupt windows file. im gonna try x14 just cause now but i doubt it will work. probably have to clear cmos and start over again xD. It doesnt really make sense though all it should require is more volts to work, i dont see why it would be 100% unstable no matter what i do.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> im right there with ya my ram is not overclockable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Northbridge is really pissing me off now tho too. Absolutely no boot had to clear cmos at 250fsb with ram set to x6.66 or whatever it was less then it was before. Tried 236 and it keeps saying windows file is corrupt please insert windows disc. when i put it back to normal it boots fine. I must have the worst binned chip and mobo combo ever xD. Same results with x13 multi stock fsb says corrupt windows file. im gonna try x14 just cause now but i doubt it will work. probably have to clear cmos and start over again xD. It doesnt really make sense though all it should require is more volts to work, i dont see why it would be 100% unstable no matter what i do.


250 BCLK theme song:


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I feel ya, I have been playing with my chip to find "FULL" stability and ended up with 4.75 @ 1.52 as well. Chip stays under 55c with the H220 ... but this thing is a pig... As a bonus the chips IMC is the weakest thing I've seen. I need 1.2125v to keep 1866 stable.
> 
> Its just a sad, sad chip... oh well...


It's the voltage wall. At 4.6 ghz it only takes 1.48 vcore under load. The temps on this thing depends on the time of day as there is a floor vent just over a meter away from the front of the case and when the house heater fires up cpu temps can go up 5C from the hot air blowing into it.

I've taken my 1866 ram over 2000 and it booted and ran ok at 5 ghz, but would not run under IBT. MSI said to set the ram at 1.65V, so I did. In fact I have most everything overvolted. The PLL is at 2.9v for example.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> im right there with ya my ram is not overclockable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Northbridge is really pissing me off now tho too. Absolutely no boot had to clear cmos at 250fsb with ram set to x6.66 or whatever it was less then it was before. Tried 236 and it keeps saying windows file is corrupt please insert windows disc. when i put it back to normal it boots fine. I must have the worst binned chip and mobo combo ever xD. Same results with x13 multi stock fsb says corrupt windows file. im gonna try x14 just cause now but i doubt it will work. probably have to clear cmos and start over again xD. It doesnt really make sense though all it should require is more volts to work, i dont see why it would be 100% unstable no matter what i do.


Can't you just increase the multi for the CPU NB instead of increasing the FSB?


----------



## dmfree88

I was right x14 failed needed cmos cleared. I get same results and temps from 1.19v up to 1.3v on northbridge. Cant even seem to get 215 fsb stable. And yes i tried multi x9 x10 x11 with fsb oc. X12 without fsb oc and windows aero fails, x13 i must clear cmos to even post. With fsb at 220-223fsb i can boot without aero fail at x11 but still unstable freezes during gaming.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey so this happens when I try using AVX IBT. Every time.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey so this happens when I try using AVX IBT. Every time.


Delete and re-download it. Make sure it's extracted to a folder if it's a rar file.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey so this happens when I try using AVX IBT. Every time.


Try running it as an administrator


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Try running it as an administrator


THIS ^^

after updating to 8.1 for some reason I had to run as admin to get it to run right...


----------



## dmfree88

if you dont need user accounts. turn off user account control (UAC) and it will automically run every program as administrator. This can be a pain in windows 8 from what i can tell:

http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1120770-windows-8-run-everything-as-administrator/

You can also do it without disabling UAC which is also in that same thread.

See post by Kaedrin at the very bottom last reply, shows easiest way to do it without disabling UAC aswell. Probably better that way especially if you use windows store.

If you dont use windows store or sign into other users theres probably no reason to keep it enabled.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Try running it as an administrator


It worked thanks! +rep


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> im right there with ya my ram is not overclockable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Northbridge is really pissing me off now tho too. Absolutely no boot had to clear cmos at 250fsb with ram set to x6.66 or whatever it was less then it was before. Tried 236 and it keeps saying windows file is corrupt please insert windows disc. when i put it back to normal it boots fine. I must have the worst binned chip and mobo combo ever xD. Same results with x13 multi stock fsb says corrupt windows file. im gonna try x14 just cause now but i doubt it will work. probably have to clear cmos and start over again xD. It doesnt really make sense though all it should require is more volts to work, i dont see why it would be 100% unstable no matter what i do.


Is the RAM perfectly fine? I mean, have you tried testing your RAM while playing with the FSB?
Worth to note that on GIGA boards, you need to manually tweak everything on the RAM Section.








Not just the primary and secondary timing I should say.
Or the board's just too picky. I've heard some can't even do CR1 when OC'ed.

I can't run my 1866 sticks to 2000 CL9 CR1 without altering everything on my RAM timings.
YEP, everything. Auto just sucks TBH.


----------



## ShadowMAN280x

Hey, need some help

Starting to up my FSB and downclock the multiplier but I ran into a issue. My memory is reporting at 850Mhz on CPU-Z while my BIOs is clocked in at 1600Mhz. Googled it with conflicting replies. Anybody with similar experiences/feedback?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/v2ria2 Stable, so glad i broke the 5ghz!

Now im gonna work on getting the fsb higher to be able to clock memory and getting timings on memory lower. I managed to lower the CR (command rate) on the memory from 2t to 1 t so far so its a little win i think.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Hey, need some help
> 
> Starting to up my FSB and downclock the multiplier but I ran into a issue. My memory is reporting at 850Mhz on CPU-Z while my BIOs is clocked in at 1600Mhz. Googled it with conflicting replies. Anybody with similar experiences/feedback?


You know that if u look at my cpu-id link it says i have like 1000mhz ram something? Yuohave double rated ram so what the cpu-id says you should multiply by 2 and you get your actual clock speed.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I suggest getting the one with the D5 pump I think it is the RX240 that has that.. A little bit more but worth it,.
> 
> Depends on how you feel with daily :
> I run my 5.1 daily at 1.68v ... My temps wile gaming go 64-70c core because of spikes but average around 64c.
> When I run handbreak (which is the most intensive application I run) I do hit near the CPU shutoff temp on the core. I is around 84-85c I don't like getting that hot, I am in the middle of finding a better OC for encoding, Most likely 4.9 or 5Ghz will be my sweet spot for that.
> 
> Although I need a lot more volts than you. I am sure that you would see about a 4-5c drop from what you have with the H100. I suggest getting the better kit that way you won't be back pedalling when you go to expand the loop.
> 
> I do think that with my current kit I do not have the pump power that I ideally need, I am seeing spikes in temps then they go down after a few seconds, Which tells me that it isn't the water being saturated too much but the heat is not getting moved fast enough.


That's not worth it to me.
Saving money for a proper loop it is.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v2ria2 Stable, so glad i broke the 5ghz!
> 
> Now im gonna work on getting the fsb higher to be able to clock memory and getting timings on memory lower. I managed to lower the CR (command rate) on the memory from 2t to 1 t so far so its a little win i think.


Congrats.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I was right x14 failed needed cmos cleared. I get same results and temps from 1.19v up to 1.3v on northbridge. Cant even seem to get 215 fsb stable. And yes i tried multi x9 x10 x11 with fsb oc. X12 without fsb oc and windows aero fails, x13 i must clear cmos to even post. With fsb at 220-223fsb i can boot without aero fail at x11 but still unstable freezes during gaming.


you keep saying NB volts. are you sure you are upping NB core ( CPU/NB) or NB? northbridge does need a voltage bump, but the multi effects the NB core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey so this happens when I try using AVX IBT. Every time.


even with admin mine does that, i have to make sure it uses less memory then max


----------



## nikki5974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowMAN280x*
> 
> Hey, need some help
> 
> Starting to up my FSB and downclock the multiplier but I ran into a issue. My memory is reporting at 850Mhz on CPU-Z while my BIOs is clocked in at 1600Mhz. Googled it with conflicting replies. Anybody with similar experiences/feedback?


You double it in CPU-z so 850 x 2 = 1700

You can only get so far changing FSB before your Ram wont clock any further or you have 2 change Ram timings etc

Best to downclock the ram @ 1333 and then up the FSB until you reach 1600 ish speeds then change multi either up or down depending on what overclock speed your after


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you keep saying NB volts. are you sure you are upping NB core ( CPU/NB) or NB? northbridge does need a voltage bump, but the multi effects the NB core
> even with admin mine does that, i have to make sure it uses less memory then max


Recently i havent tried cpu/nb volts as it didnt seem to help when multi was failing. Thx for the info, i guess i was still confused about what volts do what. Ill try it now and report back


----------



## Mega Man

just remember it does not take much.. 1.2-1.3 should be plenty for 2600


----------



## dmfree88

you are 100% correct sir. I am just a idiot. In windows now at 238 fsb which puts me at 2604. was still unstable at 1.26 just bumped to 1.28 will see how it goes. I feel like an idiot but i had looked over it because it didnt work in the past (which was the failed attempts at x12 and x13). Shoulda just tried it xD. I was starting to wonder if my bios was broken and northbridge volts werent changing or something haha. Will post when I finally get stable but I am hoping to get atleast this setting stable pending if i can bring down my ram timings.


----------



## Mega Man

you might need a bit more on giga but yea that area. the more dense the ram the harder it will be and more volts. the more dimms the more volts again...

cpu/ raises HEAT quick. so does ht... I could easily get 5.2 + ghz on my cup if I didn't oc ht cpu/nb


----------



## jason387

Does an increase in HT Link and CPU NB frequency actually reap benefits?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Does an increase in HT Link and CPU NB frequency actually reap benefits?


Depends.

Do you have very high-speed RAM and do you have Tri or Quad-fire/SLI?


----------



## jason387

Dual Channel at 1600Mhz.


----------



## dmfree88

I can tell you now its probably not worth the effort. I saw little-no gain and it took alot more heat to make it happen. ambients were better today and i still maxed at 62 vs yesterday at 56 with 208fsb stock cpu/nb. Had to push all the way to 1.36 to get 2600 stable but was having trouble with my ram so i ended up at 2500 and was able to keep ram at stock timings stable but again, too hot (considering convertxtodvd gets hotter and so does p95):


Doesnt get any better then that for a max temp







.

ill probably go back to like 213 fsb and a slight bump in cpu/nb volts just to have a slight OC. But its certainly not worth it as it is with my crappy ram







. What a gawd awful 3 hour battle i just had with this thing, im going to bed xD.

Thx again mega for pointing out the obvious, tends to be the first things forgotten sometimes







. Yet again my cpu/mobo prove to be a pain and not overclock very well seeing as i had to keep the cpu/nb at 1.36 to keep 2500 stable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Does an increase in HT Link and CPU NB frequency actually reap benefits?


depends on your application.

If you run your games on a ramdisk then yes you will see a performance gain.

if all your doing is writing and reading off an old hard drive surfing the web. you will not notice unless you do it wrong then it will be unstable.

FYI: my ramdisk in the first post was done with something stupid like 3900mhz ht?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Does an increase in HT Link and CPU NB frequency actually reap benefits?


It pretty much for rule of thumb.. is if you NEED higher bandwidth the higher the better.. However you must first use the available bandwidth first before you see any gains..

As stated tri/quad fire/sli super high ram 2400 at cas 8 and or using ram disk for more than small file storage.. aka gaming with a 20gb ramdisk.

There are reasons to do it but you see diminishing returns if not set priperly


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you might need a bit more on giga but yea that area. the more dense the ram the harder it will be and more volts. the more dimms the more volts again...
> 
> cpu/ raises HEAT quick. so does ht... I could easily get 5.2 + ghz on my cup if I didn't oc ht cpu/nb


Ahh ty man, now i have learned something new







I got 4*4gb sticks on my ud5 rev 3 board but wich ones is the volt to the Nb is it "NB core" or "NB voltage"? when u raise the NB core you raise it in offsets increasements of like 0.125 i thihnk it is and and when you raise The NB Volatge you raise it normally. And last question where can i see how much volt the NB got if it is the NB core option that controls it?

And nowq something else, here is my latest clock:

http://valid.canardpc.com/eh9lgg

It shows up the correct info about the cpu and such except temp at 14c lol. But now when i run 3dmark and try to run amd overdrive to see my NB volt it says that they cant reckognize my cpu? Can i do anything about that except the obvious to downclock wich i wont!


----------



## jason387

Guys in my bios I have something called NB voltage, what excatly does that do or help when overclocking?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys in my bios I have something called NB voltage, what excatly does that do or help when overclocking?


NB voltage is the motherboards NB ( the chip in the middle of the motherboard that is in charge of the PCIe lane and what not)...

CPU/NB is pretty much just the IMC on these chips...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Ahh ty man, now i have learned something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 4*4gb sticks on my ud5 rev 3 board but wich ones is the volt to the Nb is it "NB core" or "NB voltage"? when u raise the NB core you raise it in offsets increasements of like 0.125 i thihnk it is and and when you raise The NB Volatge you raise it normally. And last question where can i see how much volt the NB got if it is the NB core option that controls it?
> 
> And nowq something else, here is my latest clock:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eh9lgg
> 
> It shows up the correct info about the cpu and such except temp at 14c lol. But now when i run 3dmark and try to run amd overdrive to see my NB volt it says that they cant reckognize my cpu? Can i do anything about that except the obvious to downclock wich i wont!


Good job man









It looks like we have the same sort of chip because i need the same amount of voltage to be stable at 5ghz.

But i backed off my CPU OC a bit to 4.8 at 1.520 volts because i can now run my h100i push/pull in quiet mode and got descent temps at gaming.

If i run it at 5ghz i need to run it at balanced mode and becomes utterly loud and that annoyed me after couple of weeks.

And to be honest, i only see gains in benchmarks but in games i don't see that much of an difference and that is the main thing i do with my PC at the moment.

Also i set back my RAM to stock because than again, there is no gain in gaming going from 1866 to 2400 MHz RAM. I heard that some newer games could benefit from faster RAM but i am not sure about that.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> NB voltage is the motherboards NB ( the chip in the middle of the motherboard that is in charge of the PCIe lane and what not)...
> 
> CPU/NB is pretty much just the IMC on these chips...


Does it help stabilize OC's?


----------



## nikki5974

This is my 24/7 overclock http://valid.canardpc.com/2xh2wa

And my best Cinebench R15 score 856



Gonna push this cpu further feels like theres alot more in it

But i cant put more than 1.6volts and keep it stable for some reason

I have turned LN2 switch to on and still it wont have it

Any ideas ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Hey guys temps are about 50F today so I set my computer on the floor and faced it to an open door..

I have wonderful news I hit 5.4!!!!!!!!

Now take a look at my picture, was only able to get an unstable 1 core bench out of it.. and take a look at my VOLTS LOLZZZZZZZZZ



I will gladly trade someone chips that is on air and not going to water cool
If they are having temp issues that is at low clocks.. Mine is a wonderful chip for Air, not so much water or LN2 me thinks

At look at the ambient on the main board lol


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Does it help stabilize OC's?










It will only help stabilize a HT OC. If you need more bandwidth for SLi or Crossfire and increase the HT, then a small .01 - .015 bump can help the link stability. Make sure your board heatsinks are up for the job however. Most boards are on the fringe as it is. For example, my UD3 rev 1.0 doesn't have a heatpipe for the motherboard NB and could top 80c under load. This would cause the OC to trip up. On my UD3 rev 4 however, the heatsink is much better design and has a heatpipe to exhaust heat to the VRM block. This keeps the motherboard NB under 50c no matter what. Add a fan or at least make sure you have enough airflow.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey guys temps are about 50F today so I set my computer on the floor and faced it to an open door..
> 
> I have wonderful news I hit 5.4!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now take a look at my picture, was only able to get an unstable 1 core bench out of it.. and take a look at my VOLTS LOLZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> 
> I will gladly trade someone chips that is on air and not going to water cool
> If they are having temp issues that is at low clocks.. Mine is a wonderful chip for Air, not so much water or LN2 me thinks
> 
> At look at the ambient on the main board lol


that volt and frequency will be great on superpi and some other single threaded benches but tbh I wouldn't let my temps get like that tho..

best ive seen so far is 1.81v on water.

ill be benching tonight hopefully, ill show ya some real temps... 9*c on mobo and 11*c on cpu max of 30*c on socket

good to see ya up there tho!


----------



## nikki5974

Nice 1,lucky for me my chip does 5.4 with 1.57 ish volts

Anything over 1.6v and wont boot or just locks up as soon as Cinebench starts


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> that volt and frequency will be great on superpi and some other single threaded benches but tbh I wouldn't let my temps get like that tho..
> 
> best ive seen so far is 1.81v on water.


LOL that is only 100Mhz more than my superpi bench.. and the temps were safe.. but if multithread was stable it would have been pushing it.. I dont have a good chip for water.. If I had 5.1 prime stable.. it most likely would need those volts


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Nice 1,lucky for me my chip does 5.4 with 1.57 ish volts
> 
> Anything over 1.6v and wont boot or just locks up as soon as Cinebench starts


mine was like that, hardlock ups (probably OCP/OVP)

just takes time, cold air and tweaking!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL that is only 100Mhz more than my superpi bench.. and the temps were safe.. but if multithread was stable it would have been pushing it.. I dont have a good chip for water.. If I had 5.1 prime stable.. it most likely would need those volts


yea I know what ya mean, my last chip wasn't so good up on those volts. but this one can just about do it.

my mobos holding me back tho (or stopping me fry it lol)

and ive noticed the colder the better, I can do things when my water is near frozen that I could never do before

ie same or higher clocks on less volts
just keep trying and tweaking, single core is a piece of cake tbh!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> mine was like that, hardlock ups (probably OCP/OVP)
> 
> just takes time, cold air and tweaking!
> yea I know what ya mean, my last chip wasn't so good up on those volts. but this one can just about do it.
> 
> my mobos holding me back tho (or stopping me fry it lol)
> 
> and ive noticed the colder the better, I can do things when my water is near frozen that I could never do before
> 
> ie same or higher clocks on less volts
> just keep trying and tweaking, single core is a piece of cake tbh!


The most I can do is hit my ram with tweaks drop down to 5.3 to bench.. It would be awesome if I could hit CAS 8 at 2400Mhz, but very unlikely


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The most I can do is hit my ram with tweaks drop down to 5.3 to bench.. It would be awesome if I could hit CAS 8 at 2400Mhz, but very unlikely


it takes time and a lot of benching to find the best ram profiles per bench.

for example I have 2 profiles. loose/high speed and tight/low speed.

youll notice with the looser profile you can take the cpu clocks higher, but depends on the bench

having the tightest and fastest isn't always best.

(also depends on the ram and their IC'S)

I have seen some ones at 2400 about 7's









also theres a few timings you can drop to increase cpu speed, and then add more volts to cpunb!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> it takes time and a lot of benching to find the best ram profiles per bench.
> 
> for example I have 2 profiles. loose/high speed and tight/low speed.
> 
> youll notice with the looser profile you can take the cpu clocks higher, but depends on the bench
> 
> having the tightest and fastest isn't always best.
> 
> (also depends on the ram and their IC'S)
> 
> I have seen some ones at 2400 about 7's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also theres a few timings you can drop to increase cpu speed, and then add more volts to cpunb!


Which timings are those. My best is either 2133 cas 8 or 2400 cas 9


----------



## d1nky

this is all I need to post, absolute beast!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2414796_

killed me on the 5ghz superpi 32M AMD thread!


----------



## Durvelle27

5.4GHz try 5.6.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 5.4GHz try 5.6.


try 5.75ghz or 5.8....


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> try 5.75ghz or 5.8....


You know I will try lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> this is all I need to post, absolute beast!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2414796_
> 
> killed me on the 5ghz superpi 32M AMD thread!


Pretty darn fast but I wasn't too far off here my 5.3 ... I no longer have the 5Ghz one









http://hwbot.org/submission/2394112_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_13min_56sec_271ms


----------



## jason387

Guys what is the stock cpu nb and HT Link for thr FX 6300? Is CPU NB by default always higher than HT link? Does having a higher HT Link speed actually increase your overclocks?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys what is the stock cpu nb and HT Link for thr FX 6300? Is CPU NB by default always higher than HT link? Does having a higher HT Link speed actually increase your overclocks?


2200 cpunb 2400 HT

No
No

And HT is good for bandwidth if you use it


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2200 cpunb 2400 HT
> 
> No
> No
> 
> And HT is good for bandwidth if you use it


My HT link shows 2200Mhz and my cpu nb is at 2000Mhz. Always thought cpu nb was supposed to be the same or higher than the HT Link but never lower.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Dang, Thats some crazy low timings at those speeds! And i have no idea how its even possible when th fx8350 on paper should only be able to handle 1866mhz due to poor IMC? HOW DO YOU DO IT?







I guess u have cherry picked mobos and ram sticks! I have kingston beast series wich i dont consider as bad ram but i can only dream of those timings and speed. I blame much on my mobo . The max my mobo can handle on the paper is 2000mhz i think. Running my ram at 2050mhz now and 10-11-10 28 1cr. I know i can tight it a little bit and will work on that tomorrow. Well very nice job on your ram tweaks guys!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> My HT link shows 2200Mhz and my cpu nb is at 2000Mhz. Always thought cpu nb was supposed to be the same or higher than the HT Link but never lower.


For phenom it was but for FX it doesn't matter.. Also a lot of what you see on bios screen is auto detection and settings from mobo manufacturer just like my ram is rated for 1866 but defaults to 1600 in my bios it's the same concept


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For phenom it was but for FX it doesn't matter.. Also a lot of what you see on bios screen is auto detection and settings from mobo manufacturer just like my ram is rated for 1866 but defaults to 1600 in my bios it's the same concept


True


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Dang, Thats some crazy low timings at those speeds! And i have no idea how its even possible when th fx8350 on paper should only be able to handle 1866mhz due to poor IMC? HOW DO YOU DO IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess u have cherry picked mobos and ram sticks! I have kingston beast series wich i dont consider as bad ram but i can only dream of those timings and speed. I blame much on my mobo . The max my mobo can handle on the paper is 2000mhz i think. Running my ram at 2050mhz now and 10-11-10 28 1cr. I know i can tight it a little bit and will work on that tomorrow. Well very nice job on your ram tweaks guys!


Yeah under cold air that is the max I can oc them. Thanks though.. As I posted months back I am at my limit for oc.. As I showed earlier my chip just doesn't have any more in it...

So with hesitation I pushed to 1.8v when I had cold air blowing into my case.. it didn't make a difference couldn't get 5.4 stable enough to bench with except I did eek out a 1 super pi run.. 3 just wouldn't budge for me..

Well I didn't have it that high for long.. went back to my 5.1 clocks and runs great.. so no degradatioon.. at least for now


----------



## jason387

This is at 4.5Ghz. I could probably lower the voltage. Does it look okay?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> This is at 4.5Ghz. I could probably lower the voltage. Does it look okay?


You are not stable. Negative results is still unstable.. personally if it's a gaming profile then I wouldn't worry but put a full load on that like video encoding and you may have an issue.. looks like 4.5 is your limit with your cooling


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You are not stable. Negative results is still unstable.. personally if it's a gaming profile then I wouldn't worry but put a full load on that like video encoding and you may have an issue.. looks like 4.5 is your limit with your cooling


Negative result?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Negative result?


You see in IBT the right section.. where it says -1.# that is a negative result. If you are fully stable it will read as a whole number normally 2.or 3. Something...

If you drop your clock by 2 or 30th you will see if you keep the same volts


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You see in IBT the right section.. where it says -1.# that is a negative result. If you are fully stable it will read as a whole number normally 2.or 3. Something...
> 
> If you drop your clock by 2 or 30th you will see if you keep the same volts


So I should drop down to 4.4Ghz?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So I should drop down to 4.4Ghz?


Or add a notch or two of volts.. either at this time it is what you are comfortable with. Remember max temp is 62 core (safely)

What voltage is your cpunb at?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Or add a notch or two of volts.. either at this time it is what you are comfortable with. Remember max temp is 62 core (safely)
> 
> What voltage is your cpunb at?


1.182v


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Negative result?


Yeah the results sector of IBT shows -1...........

Should look similar to this.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> 1.182v


If you raise it to 1.2 may or may not help..

I say play with the voltages a tad bit.. but not much max 3 clicks given your temps..

But you may want to back down to 4.4 and make sure that is stable if you can't get 4.5 stable within those temps


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If you raise it to 1.2 may or may not help..
> 
> I say play with the voltages a tad bit.. but not much max 3 clicks given your temps..
> 
> But you may want to back down to 4.4 and make sure that is stable if you can't get 4.5 stable within those temps


Will try 4.4Ghz now.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Dang, Thats some crazy low timings at those speeds! And i have no idea how its even possible when th fx8350 on paper should only be able to handle 1866mhz due to poor IMC? HOW DO YOU DO IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess u have cherry picked mobos and ram sticks! I have kingston beast series wich i dont consider as bad ram but i can only dream of those timings and speed. I blame much on my mobo . The max my mobo can handle on the paper is 2000mhz i think. Running my ram at 2050mhz now and 10-11-10 28 1cr. I know i can tight it a little bit and will work on that tomorrow. Well very nice job on your ram tweaks guys!


for benching its totally different! all ya need is cold and lots of volts, and just push!

these ripjaws aren't the best quality but with 1.75v I can get em up to 2650mhz 11-12-11 for benching

some people get lucky with ram or cpu (or both)

at the CPUNB, ya know its just like another core on the cpu and can take volts like other cores ( 1.25-1.45v) is my range, I know others throwing 1.5v at it

for 24/7 I run 1.33v cpunb 2750mhz


----------



## dmfree88

Wowser guys you wanna test your northbridge stability run counter-strike: GO. Generally i leave the game in an idle match in order to gain items overnight. I left it last night after passing IBT AVX on very high and CS:GO froze in less then an hour. I have noticed numerous times that CS:GO will crash if even the slightest northbridge instability. Really has been a great tester through-out my FSB overclocking. So turns out 250 fsb wasnt gaming stable but was IBT AVX stable







. I give up on northbridge though. I have had my fun with it and if i ever get some better ram I atleast know what i am doing to get it there. Back down to 208 FSB with a slight bump in cpu/nb and CS:GO runs smooth as butter again aswell as passing ibt avx with 56 degrees instead of 62







. Its been a battle but sadly im back where i started







. Hopefully i can get some decent ram and push it in the future







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> for benching its totally different! all ya need is cold and lots of volts, and just push!
> 
> these ripjaws aren't the best quality but with 1.75v I can get em up to 2650mhz 11-12-11 for benching
> 
> some people get lucky with ram or cpu (or both)


So much better then my ripjaws. Mine is just 1600 not 2133 but still. I am not able to push even 1866 without going way out in timings and way up in volts. End up around 1.68v 11-11-11-28 at 1866. Sadly i seem to have gotten unlucky in all aspects. CPU is not a great overclocker (although not the worst either). Ram is not a great overclockers (again not the worst but really not good at all). northbridge requires much more then i have noticed most people require which still isnt easy to get stable even when I think it is lol. Really all around I have been not so lucky







. Hopefully my luck will turn on my next build







of course that might be years from now xD.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> for benching its totally different! all ya need is cold and lots of volts, and just push!
> 
> these ripjaws aren't the best quality but with 1.75v I can get em up to 2650mhz 11-12-11 for benching
> 
> some people get lucky with ram or cpu (or both)


This^

I got the ram but not cpu..


----------



## jason387

Better now?


----------



## d1nky

im about to do some more benching in a bit.. youll notice on hwbot FX8350.. theres 2 people on top for H20, we've been competing and pushing for a while!

tonight im taking back top spots!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Better now?


Yes better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im about to do some more benching in a bit.. youll notice on hwbot FX8350.. theres 2 people on top for H20, we've been competing and pushing for a while!
> 
> tonight im taking back top spots!


Doo eet


----------



## d1nky

The next big one is 5.8ghz on water...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Better now?


Mucho whole bunch more better. I didn't know about the -1 thing and was happily running along until told about it. Kept going and noticed games crashing and windoze acting up more than usual.

Did what it took to get the 3s and the games are ok again.


----------



## nikki5974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> im about to do some more benching in a bit.. youll notice on hwbot FX8350.. theres 2 people on top for H20, we've been competing and pushing for a while!
> 
> tonight im taking back top spots!


Give us a link plz

I got 18m 50s but limited until i can push the voltage and upping my clock


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Give us a link plz
> 
> I got 18m 50s but limited until i can push the voltage and upping my clock


first off you need stilts BD conditioner http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490

click NRAC blocking disabled and apply

for hwbot submissions you cant use win8

XP is best for superpi32m

I don't know how you overclock, but most 8350s will do 5.3ghz + on a CHVF and waterloop for benching

also stock HTT is 2600 and cpunb 2200mhz... id push them 200-300 more than stock if it were me. (HTT doesn't matter too much tho, keep it around stock or equal to cpunb)


----------



## nikki5974

I can get just under 5.4Ghz which i mostly bench at i did beat that pi score but i didnt save SS i just went from win7 - 8.1 yesterday and didnt upload it forgot

Getting SSD soon so ill dual boot xp/win 8.1

I got much more power in this CPU just voltage locked @ 1.6 until i figure out the overvoltage protection and get around it


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> I can get just under 5.4Ghz which i mostly bench at i did beat that pi score but i didnt save SS i just went from win7 - 8.1 yesterday and didnt upload it forgot
> 
> Getting SSD soon so ill dual boot xp/win 8.1
> 
> I got much more power in this CPU just voltage locked @ 1.6 until i figure out the overvoltage protection and get around it


theres loads of guys here with CHVF's that will know

I know you have to select LN2 profile, disable the overvolt limit, set everything else and disable APM.

ya don't need a new SSD or HDD, just shrink a volume and create a partition

on my spare HDD I got about four 30GB partitions with XP, win7 installed

just reading this.... http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

a bunch if sht ya have to do, starting with extreme OV


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I can tell you now its probably not worth the effort. I saw little-no gain and it took alot more heat to make it happen. ambients were better today and i still maxed at 62 vs yesterday at 56 with 208fsb stock cpu/nb. Had to push all the way to 1.36 to get 2600 stable but was having trouble with my ram so i ended up at 2500 and was able to keep ram at stock timings stable but again, too hot (considering convertxtodvd gets hotter and so does p95):
> 
> 
> Doesnt get any better then that for a max temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ill probably go back to like 213 fsb and a slight bump in cpu/nb volts just to have a slight OC. But its certainly not worth it as it is with my crappy ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What a gawd awful 3 hour battle i just had with this thing, im going to bed xD.
> 
> Thx again mega for pointing out the obvious, tends to be the first things forgotten sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yet again my cpu/mobo prove to be a pain and not overclock very well seeing as i had to keep the cpu/nb at 1.36 to keep 2500 stable.


62.8C, isnt that just touching the limit, I would suggest getting some better RAM.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> theres loads of guys here with CHVF's that will know
> 
> I know you have to select LN2 profile, disable the overvolt limit, set everything else and disable APM.
> 
> ya don't need a new SSD or HDD, just shrink a volume and create a partition
> 
> on my spare HDD I got about four 30GB partitions with XP, win7 installed
> 
> just reading this.... http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> 
> a bunch if sht ya have to do, starting with extreme OV


That's what annoys me about the chv-z, too many things you have to have just right to make it go fast. The GD-80 is simple , punch up the core voltage and pick a multi.....


----------



## X-Alt

Well, I ran [email protected] High for 10 runs and I got a maximum of 56C, it works quite well. P95 does not exceed 50C though. Man I wanna get an H100 now. ..


----------



## nikki5974

d1nky thx for the links

Got 14m 15sec super pi 32m but its win 8.1

Is that good score even tho its win 8.1 ?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> d1nky thx for the links
> 
> Got 14m 15sec super pi 32m but its win 8.1
> 
> Is that good score even tho its win 8.1 ?


depends on the speed, its in the right direction tho

also win8 has a lot of background tasks which impact the cpu and output!

when ya get xp installed (make sure to unplug the main drive with OS or youll screw the boot sector up when installing xp) it will work better!


----------



## nikki5974

Heres SS


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Heres SS


is this something you want to get good at?

if so, really learn about your ram first. find the best timings using superpi 1M, keep dropping them lower until unstable, then add voltage. that will give a rough ram profile.

then you could always do it for slower/tighter & faster/looser

also check other peoples scores.

learn how to strip and OS and tweak it, less resources the better.

watch youtube videos of extreme benchers, and learn their tips and tweaks.

then just keep pushing and learning as you go!


----------



## nikki5974

Yea something i could really get into

gonna take your advice thx and do more research


----------



## ebduncan

Ok so I finally got around to lapping my CPU. Here are the results

BEFORE


AFTER


My temps are a-lot better now. :-D Even with the ambient temp being 2 C higher.
BTW max temps are by running prime 95 for 1 hour.
Temp #1- ambient
Temp #2-CPU
Temp#3-VRM/NB


----------



## MadGoat

Finally got what I consider stable:



It took 2.715 PLL, 1.512 vcore (actual load), 1.572 vdimm, 1.25 NB/core, 1.225v HT and reseating the pump/block with Liquid Ultra. (Liquid Ultra sucks to work with BTW)

PLL volts do make a bit of difference...

Still not done pushing... but I don't think I'm going to get more.


----------



## Durquavian

What I am noticing is the voltage on my board loves to be a pain. Sometimes one notch too high causes instability. Playing Skyrim I am finding that upping the PCI-e voltage helps a bit as well as NB ( not CPU NB). I am finally getting 100% gpu load on both gpus, used to get 60%.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Ok so I finally got around to lapping my CPU. Here are the results
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> My temps are a-lot better now. :-D Even with the ambient temp being 2 C higher.
> BTW max temps are by running prime 95 for 1 hour.
> Temp #1- ambient
> Temp #2-CPU
> Temp#3-VRM/NB


Wow a 10c improvement? Very nice. You must have had a very concave IHS.


----------



## ebduncan

So playing around with the cpu being lapped. Was able to get to 5160mhz. It wasn't stable at this speed but I did manage to run cinebench.



Not a half bad score.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> So playing around with the cpu being lapped. Was able to get to 5160mhz. It wasn't stable at this speed but I did manage to run cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a half bad score.


Now try for 5.3


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> So playing around with the cpu being lapped. Was able to get to 5160mhz. It wasn't stable at this speed but I did manage to run cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a half bad score.


You know there's a new Cinebench version right? Cinebench 15 or something.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> You know there's a new Cinebench version right? Cinebench 15 or something.


Ya I have it. It was actually running the benchmark in R15 and it crashed haha, Its not stable at 5160.

I don't think 5.3 is going to be possible. My ud3 doesn't have LLC so it doesn't exactly like voltages higher than 1.525 volts. I have the cooling overhead now to push more volts, but this board simply cannot provide more volts in a stable manner.


----------



## AussieBobby

Question
Can I overclock individual cores on the 8350.If so how.
Iv try using the AMD overdrive,but I cant seem to get the core multiplier slider to on individual cores.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AussieBobby*
> 
> Question
> Can I overclock individual cores on the 8350.If so how.
> Iv try using the AMD overdrive,but I cant seem to get the core multiplier slider to on individual cores.


No it's not possible.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AussieBobby*
> 
> Question
> Can I overclock individual cores on the 8350.If so how.
> Iv try using the AMD overdrive,but I cant seem to get the core multiplier slider to on individual cores.


You cannot overclock individual cores, but you can with modules if your motherboard supports it. You can disable modules in the bios and overclock only those 2 cores by disabling the other modules.

I haven't exactly barked up that tree, You only do that if your using LN2 and are shooting for the highest mhz record. It doesn't make much sense disabling cores.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AussieBobby*
> 
> Question
> Can I overclock individual cores on the 8350.If so how.
> Iv try using the AMD overdrive,but I cant seem to get the core multiplier slider to on individual cores.


well, you can.. it is seriously not advised unless you are pushing for a single core record. the Ln2 guys use a program

the program is also not exactly easy to use. PScheck.

can't give you a crash course.. ive got no clue how to use it. nor do i suggest even looking for it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well, you can.. it is seriously not advised unless you are pushing for a single core record. the Ln2 guys use a program
> 
> the program is also not exactly easy to use. PScheck.
> 
> can't give you a crash course.. ive got no clue how to use it. nor do i suggest even looking for it.


If i am not mistaken AI suite for Asus boards allows individual cores to be OCd


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Seriously considering going to MicroCenter and picking up the FX-8320 for $99 in a couple days. I can sell my FX-6350 on eBay for the same price (minus fees and shipping I'd only be losing out about ten bucks).

Would it be worth it guys?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Seriously considering going to MicroCenter and picking up the FX-8320 for $99 in a couple days. I can sell my FX-6350 on eBay for the same price (minus fees and shipping I'd only be losing out about ten bucks).
> 
> Would it be worth it guys?


Yes it would be, after that all you need is better cooling cause you know, this is OCN and umm youll feel the need to push that baby


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Seriously considering going to MicroCenter and picking up the FX-8320 for $99 in a couple days. I can sell my FX-6350 on eBay for the same price (minus fees and shipping I'd only be losing out about ten bucks).
> 
> Would it be worth it guys?


depends what you use it for. You will most likely end up at a lower clock but during multithread applications/games you will still see improvements. if you play BF4 or do any rendering/converting I would say go for it. Especially since its costing you like 10 bucks







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If i am not mistaken AI suite for Asus boards allows individual cores to be OCd


oh.. never used it from the bundle of stuff i got. so i don't know.. lol


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yes it would be, after that all you need is better cooling cause you know, this is OCN and umm youll feel the need to push that baby


Thanks! I have a CM Seidon 120XL right now running a couple Noctua fans. Temps are great, however I'm having an issue with it.

*dmfree88*, yes I plan to play BF4.







No rendering though. I have a gaming/blu-ray viewing rig.


----------



## AussieBobby

So its no or I take a risk at frying my cpu.
Not a hard choice,Im short on cash at the moment.

I asked as I have Arma 3 with poor fps as well and this post from the forums
The poster could be full off it for all I know

My system:
4770k (normally clocked at 4.6 under water)
Asus maximus VI Formula
4GB Dominator GT ram 2000 MHZ 8-8-8-24
Power color 290 100% unlocked to 290x Shaders at 1200MHz and 5800MHz
Samsung 830 SSD

All this gave me 20-35FPS, it was a sad day when I installed my graphics card and didn't see a gain in FPS.

Anyway, so here's the obscure 'catch'

my 4770k will not go past 4.6 without crazy volts period.
However, if I tune each CPU core individually (this is with hyperthreading enabled still), I can easily clock core 1 to 6.5GHz, Core 2 to 6.1GHz Core 3 to 4.8GHz and leave Core 4 at 4.6Ghz This might sound rediculous but it munches through cinebench like this and powers through all benchmarks I throw at it. My chip isn't a particularly good one either but Arma now loves it! I ALWAYS had 30-40% GPU utilisation max now it's 100%!


----------



## nikki5974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AussieBobby*
> 
> So its no or I take a risk at frying my cpu.
> Not a hard choice,Im short on cash at the moment.
> 
> I asked as I have Arma 3 with poor fps as well and this post from the forums
> The poster could be full off it for all I know
> 
> My system:
> 4770k (normally clocked at 4.6 under water)
> Asus maximus VI Formula
> 4GB Dominator GT ram 2000 MHZ 8-8-8-24
> Power color 290 100% unlocked to 290x Shaders at 1200MHz and 5800MHz
> Samsung 830 SSD
> 
> All this gave me 20-35FPS, it was a sad day when I installed my graphics card and didn't see a gain in FPS.
> 
> Anyway, so here's the obscure 'catch'
> 
> my 4770k will not go past 4.6 without crazy volts period.
> However, if I tune each CPU core individually (this is with hyperthreading enabled still), I can easily clock core 1 to 6.5GHz, Core 2 to 6.1GHz Core 3 to 4.8GHz and leave Core 4 at 4.6Ghz This might sound rediculous but it munches through cinebench like this and powers through all benchmarks I throw at it. My chip isn't a particularly good one either but Arma now loves it! I ALWAYS had 30-40% GPU utilisation max now it's 100%!


Think you in the wrong place this is Vishera owners club not intel


----------



## AussieBobby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> Think you in the wrong place this is Vishera owners club not intel


Thats right,its a AMD thread,so I got the right place
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AussieBobby*
> 
> Question
> Can I overclock individual cores on the 8350.If so how.
> Iv try using the AMD overdrive,but I cant seem to get the core multiplier slider to on individual cores.


The guys post I quoted has the intel and I was wondering if I could do the same to solve the same problem we both have.


----------



## nikki5974

Oh sorry didnt realise you was quoting some1


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Seriously considering going to MicroCenter and picking up the FX-8320 for $99 in a couple days. I can sell my FX-6350 on eBay for the same price (minus fees and shipping I'd only be losing out about ten bucks).
> 
> Would it be worth it guys?


Yes, it would. How far could you overclock your FX 6350 to?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AussieBobby*
> 
> So its no or I take a risk at frying my cpu.
> Not a hard choice,Im short on cash at the moment.
> 
> I asked as I have Arma 3 with poor fps as well and this post from the forums
> The poster could be full off it for all I know
> 
> My system:
> 4770k (normally clocked at 4.6 under water)
> Asus maximus VI Formula
> 4GB Dominator GT ram 2000 MHZ 8-8-8-24
> Power color 290 100% unlocked to 290x Shaders at 1200MHz and 5800MHz
> Samsung 830 SSD
> 
> All this gave me 20-35FPS, it was a sad day when I installed my graphics card and didn't see a gain in FPS.
> 
> Anyway, so here's the obscure 'catch'
> 
> my 4770k will not go past 4.6 without crazy volts period.
> However, if I tune each CPU core individually (this is with hyperthreading enabled still), I can easily clock core 1 to 6.5GHz, Core 2 to 6.1GHz Core 3 to 4.8GHz and leave Core 4 at 4.6Ghz This might sound rediculous but it munches through cinebench like this and powers through all benchmarks I throw at it. My chip isn't a particularly good one either but Arma now loves it! I ALWAYS had 30-40% GPU utilisation max now it's 100%!


He probably is full of it, but maybe not. On Skyrim for me I was getting 60% at best for both GPUs. After fiddling with some volatges, yet leaving my CPU @ 4.84ghz no change, I know get 100% GPU usage. I had to up the (not sure if all these did it or just one, hit them all in desperation) NB (not CPU NB) HT link and PCI-E voltage. I was hypothesizing that I was getting a bottleneck through the PCI-E lanes. I would stand in a dungeon looking in a certain DIRECTION NOT MOVING and my Frames would go from 75 (capped) to 54 and stay right there, no fluctuation. Seemed odd but gave me a good save point to test setups. So I upped those voltages and went back in and presto got 75. Reduced stutter a lot too making the play smoother.

Keep in mind that this is with 7770x2 so crappy hardware helps inflate possible problems.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yes, it would. How far could you overclock your FX 6350 to?


the 6350 i trialled before i give it my son i got 5ghz out of it, it was a pain in the ass to do as well....great temps at 4.9 i dont think i ever past 40/45C

i did miss my 8350!!!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the 6350 i trialled before i give it my son i got 5ghz out of it, it was a pain in the ass to do as well....great temps at 4.9 i dont think i ever past 40/45C
> 
> i did miss my 8350!!!


How much vcore did it take for 4.9Ghz?


----------



## process

arma3 does run like crap... it is 32bit after all... shame cause its a great game


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> arma3 does run like crap... it is 32bit after all... shame cause its a great game


Did I miss the memo, I thought most games were still 32 bit and only recently 64 bit games where coming out.. I may be lost in time


----------



## process

Maybe so, but arma3 is quite a new game...maybe 8 weeks old. It fails to use I bet 50%+ of my rig, which is v annoying... and dont get me started on multi-player fps!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How much vcore did it take for 4.9Ghz?


around 1.50 same as it is on my 8350


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> around 1.50 same as it is on my 8350


How much cpu nb voltage?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How much cpu nb voltage?


1.30 shame ua cant ask in one post haha


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1.30 shame ua cant ask in one post haha


Cause I wanted to give you a rep for each







. What was your cpu nb frequency at? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Cause I wanted to give you a rep for each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What was your cpu nb frequency at? Sorry for so many questions.


it was either 2200 or 2400 cant remember exactly i just remember turning that lower than i had with the 8350

don't rep me on ever post pls man, m y unique gets worse


----------



## Durquavian

I am just glad your back gert. Just not the same without your posts.


----------



## d1nky

anyone tried linx before?



http://valid.canardpc.com/115xbq


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it was either 2200 or 2400 cant remember exactly i just remember turning that lower than i had with the 8350
> 
> don't rep me on ever post pls man, m y unique gets worse


No more reps then







. I'm at 2200Mhz and running at 1.22v.


----------



## hurricane28

Stock CPU/NB is 2200 for the 8350 and is good for 1866MHz RAM, maybe more.

If you have faster RAM or overclock it than you need to overclock the CPU/NB as well because that is your IMC (internal memory control) basically.


----------



## SkateZilla

if you run 4 Dimms, you may have to bump a lil more regardless.

at least 1/5 of the systems i've built w/ 4 dimms, I've had to bump the IMC Voltage to get the Ram Stable with all 4 Dimms Populated. (Usually on the Cheaper/Value Tier Mainboards). And pretty much EVERY Sub $70 ASRock.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Stock CPU/NB is 2200 for the 8350 and is good for 1866MHz RAM, maybe more.
> 
> If you have faster RAM or overclock it than you need to overclock the CPU/NB as well because that is your IMC (internal memory control) basically.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> if you run 4 Dimms, you may have to bump a lil more regardless.
> 
> at least 1/5 of the systems i've built w/ 4 dimms, I've had to bump the IMC Voltage to get the Ram Stable with all 4 Dimms Populated. (Usually on the Cheaper/Value Tier Mainboards). And pretty much EVERY Sub $70 ASRock.


So with my 8gb(2 dimms) 1866 I should just leave my cpu-nb around stock?
Besides memory bandwidth overclocking the cpu-nb has no advantage what so ever?

It's just that it appears that my system prefers fsb/multi combo overclock more and keeping nb/ht at stock would be hard. Well 300mhz FSB will do but I guess that is a bit too high.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So with my 8gb(2 dimms) 1866 I should just leave my cpu-nb around stock?
> Besides memory bandwidth overclocking the cpu-nb has no advantage what so ever?
> 
> It's just that it appears that my system prefers fsb/multi combo overclock more and keeping nb/ht at stock would be hard. Well 300mhz FSB will do but I guess that is a bit too high.


Keep in mind for overclocking overclocks everything as well..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Keep in mind for overclocking overclocks everything as well..


I know the basics. Been infected with the OC virus for some years now.









Just asked if overclocking the cpu-nb gave me an advantage in my scenario.
I can try it with benches but I'm more the lazy type from time to time.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I know the basics. Been infected with the OC virus for some years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just asked if overclocking the cpu-nb gave me an advantage in my scenario.
> I can try it with benches but I'm more the lazy type from time to time.


Sorry wasn't meaning to sound that way...

I meant the real difference is in how everything goes is set.. ocin cpunb helps some but not terribly notice able (you only notice it when it becomes the bottleneck)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So with my 8gb(2 dimms) 1866 I should just leave my cpu-nb around stock?
> Besides memory bandwidth overclocking the cpu-nb has no advantage what so ever?
> 
> It's just that it appears that my system prefers fsb/multi combo overclock more and keeping nb/ht at stock would be hard. Well 300mhz FSB will do but I guess that is a bit too high.


Well the max RAM speed that the 8350 can handle native is 1866 and stock CPU/NB is 2200 so anything higher than 2200 on stock 1866 would be pointless and the only gain you will get is heat, unless you have faster RAM or maybe use all 4 dimms.

I have only used 2 slots so far so maybe if you use all 4 of them you see an advantage of speed bump if you have higher CPU/NB and maybe HT will give some speed as well.

I did overclock FSB in the past too because i overclocked my stock 1866 RAM to 2400 but than i realized it did not gain that much speed and i had to sacrifice timings over speed.

Also i gained a lot of heat and the CPU needs a lot more volts at the same speed than when you overclock it by multiplier alone.

Keep in mind that an too high HT can cause a lot of issues and instability, same as for the CPU/NB.

So if you have no plans on overclock your RAM and only have 1 GPU i would suggest to leave the FSB and only overclock your CPU by multiplier, that way you run more stable and a lot cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well the max RAM speed that the 8350 can handle native is 1866 and stock CPU/NB is 2200 so anything higher than 2200 on stock 1866 would be pointless and the only gain you will get is heat, unless you have faster RAM or maybe use all 4 dimms.
> 
> I have only used 2 slots so far so maybe if you use all 4 of them you see an advantage of speed bump if you have higher CPU/NB and maybe HT will give some speed as well.
> 
> I did overclock FSB in the past too because i overclocked my stock 1866 RAM to 2400 but than i realized it did not gain that much speed and i had to sacrifice timings over speed.
> 
> Also i gained a lot of heat and the CPU needs a lot more volts at the same speed than when you overclock it by multiplier alone.
> 
> Keep in mind that an too high HT can cause a lot of issues and instability, same as for the CPU/NB.
> 
> So if you have no plans on overclock your RAM and only have 1 GPU i would suggest to leave the FSB and only overclock your CPU by multiplier, that way you run more stable and a lot cooler.


Ummm first statement very false

Why.. because cas 7 or 8 ram at 2000Mhz can still be supported by the IMC (just not official for stock guarantee from amd) without raising the cpunb a notch at all.. but bumping it a bit higher due to BANDWIDTH would increase scores.. how do I know this? I use 2400 for cpunb because it get a little perk with my tight timings

About only thing you are accurate on is it does add heat to the chip


----------



## hurricane28

If you say false you mean you talk about ANY FX 8350... witch you obviously can't.

What i mean is that the FX 8350 certainly can handle 1866 MHz RAM native at stock CPU/NB, i did not say that some can't because some chips have stronger IMC than others and the same with overclocking...

I could run my RAM at 2000 MHz at stock timings and stock CPU/NB but it was not that stable after a while of usage so i set the CPU/NB to 2400 and was working a lot better and windows 7 felt a lot snappier.

SO if i am wrong at almost anything as you claim i am, tell me than why you would overclock the FSB if you only have plans for the CPU?

that doesn't make much sense to me to be honest.

Also you claim i am false at RAM speed?
I did run my RAM at 2400 as you know and yes in some applications you notice a little difference but you only notice it when you run some benchmarks..

As for gaming i did not gain 1 FPS more going from 1866 to 2400.

Also if you only have 1 GPU there is no need to OC the HT because you never use the full bandwidth.


----------



## d1nky

LOL hurricane is off spreading bull again!

ill let everyone else tell him why!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> LOL hurricane is off spreading bull again!
> 
> ill let everyone else tell him why!


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you say false you mean you talk about ANY FX 8350... witch you obviously can't.
> 
> What i mean is that the FX 8350 certainly can handle 1866 MHz RAM native at stock CPU/NB, i did not say that some can't because some chips have stronger IMC than others and the same with overclocking...
> 
> I could run my RAM at 2000 MHz at stock timings and stock CPU/NB but it was not that stable after a while of usage so i set the CPU/NB to 2400 and was working a lot better and windows 7 felt a lot snappier.
> 
> SO if i am wrong at almost anything as you claim i am, tell me than why you would overclock the FSB if you only have plans for the CPU?
> 
> that doesn't make much sense to me to be honest.
> 
> Also you claim i am false at RAM speed?
> I did run my RAM at 2400 as you know and yes in some applications you notice a little difference but you only notice it when you run some benchmarks..
> 
> As for gaming i did not gain 1 FPS more going from 1866 to 2400.
> 
> Also if you only have 1 GPU there is no need to OC the HT because you never use the full bandwidth.


I have some experience with this as well,

My Samsung sticks for some reason like 2000mhz @ cl9 more than anything else and give great "noticeable" results at that speed... but I realized just a small bump in the NB speed (around 2300-2350mhz) nets around ~2000MB/s more in write, and ~1000MB/s in read.

Testing with the same exact timings @ 2k vs. 1866 I noticed MUCH smoother game play in BF4 as well as about 10 more MIN FPS (~50 min on average) as apposed to 1866...

Small speed gains can be had with CPU/NB bumps, I think its all in the speed + the timings however... And I need around 1.25v to get the NB stable @ 2300mhz. But I also noticed the hotter the proc gets in general, the more volts the IMC needs as well... it's very touchy...

all in all these chips are "finiky" little beasts, but at least they keep us "OC'ers" entertained...


----------



## Aradalf

There's currently a deal going on at Microcenter where you can get the FX-8320 paired with the MSI 970A-G46 motherboard for $130. At the same time, there's a deal available to buy an FX-6300 with the same motherboard(MSI 970A-G46) for $140. I've heard that this specific motherboard doesn't support the FX-8320 all that well. Is that true, and should I get the 8320 or the 6300?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aradalf*
> 
> There's currently a deal going on at Microcenter where you can get the FX-8320 paired with the MSI 970A-G46 motherboard for $130. At the same time, there's a deal available to buy an FX-6300 with the same motherboard(MSI 970A-G46) for $140. I've heard that this specific motherboard doesn't support the FX-8320 all that well. Is that true, and should I get the 8320 or the 6300?


@Aradalf I believe it does support such mobo, one of my friends has an 8350 running on it. If it can run a 6300, it'll run a 8320 (No OC tho) from what I see.

I am looking in to buying a H80 for $40, how much of an OC can I expect with it?


----------



## miklkit

Microcenter is trying to clear out their old stock and is setting you up to fail. The G46 can not handle the 8XXX cpu and MIGHT be ok with a 6XXX if you leave it stock.

Read the charts here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## Aradalf

Soo, would I be able to overclock the 6300 on that motherboard, or is there a better motherboard with the same features(front panel USB 3,0, SATA 6Gb/s) available within a $40-50 price range? I can always get just the CPU from Microcenter, and save the motherboard to get somewhere else.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aradalf*
> 
> There's currently a deal going on at Microcenter where you can get the FX-8320 paired with the MSI 970A-G46 motherboard for $130. At the same time, there's a deal available to buy an FX-6300 with the same motherboard(MSI 970A-G46) for $140. I've heard that this specific motherboard doesn't support the FX-8320 all that well. Is that true, and should I get the 8320 or the 6300?


I'd get the 8320 , sell the G46 for $50 to someone with a 4 core that needs a good little board. Pick up a board ( preferrably a 990fx) that can actually handle an 8 core - sit back and feel good about building a balanced system. Depending on the board you choose, you will have between $210 ( low end 990FX) and $330 ( CHV-Z) invested


----------



## Strajder

Hi guys I am new here and I have some questions regarding fx 8350. I am considering to buy this cpu but before that I would like you to tell me if this is a good decision and here I will write a reason why I need yours advice.

First thing this is my current rig is:
MOBO > Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 BIOS 1903
CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 @4.0Ghz
Cooler > Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo
MEMORY > Kingston 8Gb ddr3 1333Mhz
POWER SUPPLY > LC POWER 600W LC600H-12 V2.31 12CM FAN
VIDEO CARD > MSI Twin frozr IV 760GTX Gaming OC Edition
HDDs > 1x WDC WD1600AAKS and 1x WDC WD5000AAKX 6Gb/s SATA600
BURNERS > Samsung DVD-RW SATA
SOUND DEVICE > Onboard Realtek high definition audio
CASE > Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
O/S > Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1

Second thing, recent I was playing some games like tomb raider, ac black flag, crysis 3, skyrim and in those games I got gpu usage drops in some areas from 99% to 75% almost halfing my fps from 60 to 35-40. I did some research and found out that areas in these games are more cpu intensive and that my cpu is bottlenecking my gpu. This is a reason that led me to considering to upgrade to fx 8350.

I would like you to tell me will I have better performance with fx 8350 compared to my current cpu (will mentioned bottleneck issue be solved with fx 8350) in mentioned games and some upcoming games?

I am sorry if this is not the right thread for this kind of question but I hope that you will help me with this little problem.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Hi guys I am new here and I have some questions regarding fx 8350. I am considering to buy this cpu but before that I would like you to tell me if this is a good decision and here I will write a reason why I need yours advice.
> 
> First thing this is my current rig is:
> MOBO > Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 BIOS 1903
> CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 @4.0Ghz
> Cooler > Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo
> MEMORY > Kingston 8Gb ddr3 1333Mhz
> POWER SUPPLY > LC POWER 600W LC600H-12 V2.31 12CM FAN
> VIDEO CARD > MSI Twin frozr IV 760GTX Gaming OC Edition
> HDDs > 1x WDC WD1600AAKS and 1x WDC WD5000AAKX 6Gb/s SATA600
> BURNERS > Samsung DVD-RW SATA
> SOUND DEVICE > Onboard Realtek high definition audio
> CASE > Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
> O/S > Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1
> 
> Second thing, recent I was playing some games like tomb raider, ac black flag, crysis 3, skyrim and in those games I got gpu usage drops in some areas from 99% to 75% almost halfing my fps from 60 to 35-40. I did some research and found out that areas in these games are more cpu intensive and that my cpu is bottlenecking my gpu. This is a reason that led me to considering to upgrade to fx 8350.
> 
> I would like you to tell me will I have better performance with fx 8350 compared to my current cpu (will mentioned bottleneck issue be solved with fx 8350) in mentioned games and some upcoming games?
> 
> I am sorry if this is not the right thread for this kind of question but I hope that you will help me with this little problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd get the 8320 , sell the G46 for $50 to someone with a 4 core that needs a good little board. Pick up a board ( preferrably a 990fx) that can actually handle an 8 core - sit back and feel good about building a balanced system. Depending on the board you choose, you will have between $210 ( low end 990FX) and $330 ( CHV-Z) invested


@Strajder, I think your best system upgrade is to get a better PSU like the Seasonic SS-650RM and get the 8320, OC it to 4.4 and done. There should be no issue (aside from Skyrim, which still pumps out good frames).


----------



## ebduncan

the 8350 will improve your FPS over a phenom 2 thanks to its improved instruction set, and larger l3, higher clocks and simliar ipc.

If you plan on overclocking the 8350 will be a decent upgrade for you.


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> @Strajder, I think your best system upgrade is to get a better PSU like the Seasonic SS-650RM and get the 8320, OC it to 4.4 and done. There should be no issue (aside from Skyrim, which still pumps out good frames).


Well there is just an 15 eur price difference between 8320 and 8350 which is not much for me if its a good enough cpu upgrade. So you think that my psu (I must admit that this psu served me well for last 3 years without any issue) may cause some issue with my current cpu performance and even with possible 8350 upgrade?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Well there is just an 15 eur price difference between 8320 and 8350 which is not much for me if its a good enough cpu upgrade. So you think that my psu (I must admit that this psu served me well for last 3 years without any issue) may cause some issue with my current cpu performance and even with possible 8350 upgrade?


You might be better off buying the 8320 and investing the money saved in a better cooler , just a thought.


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might be better off buying the 8320 and investing the money saved in a better cooler , just a thought.


Well I think that with current cooler which is equipped with two blademaster fans in push-pull setup, I can hit 4.4 or maybe 4.5 oc which would be good enough for few monthsand then some time next year I could buy some water cooler for a little extra oc.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Hi guys I am new here and I have some questions regarding fx 8350. I am considering to buy this cpu but before that I would like you to tell me if this is a good decision and here I will write a reason why I need yours advice.
> 
> First thing this is my current rig is:
> MOBO > Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 BIOS 1903
> CPU AMD Phenom II X4 965 @4.0Ghz
> Cooler > Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo
> MEMORY > Kingston 8Gb ddr3 1333Mhz
> POWER SUPPLY > LC POWER 600W LC600H-12 V2.31 12CM FAN
> VIDEO CARD > MSI Twin frozr IV 760GTX Gaming OC Edition
> HDDs > 1x WDC WD1600AAKS and 1x WDC WD5000AAKX 6Gb/s SATA600
> BURNERS > Samsung DVD-RW SATA
> SOUND DEVICE > Onboard Realtek high definition audio
> CASE > Cooler Master HAF 912 Plus
> O/S > Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1
> 
> Second thing, recent I was playing some games like tomb raider, ac black flag, crysis 3, skyrim and in those games I got gpu usage drops in some areas from 99% to 75% almost halfing my fps from 60 to 35-40. I did some research and found out that areas in these games are more cpu intensive and that my cpu is bottlenecking my gpu. This is a reason that led me to considering to upgrade to fx 8350.
> 
> I would like you to tell me will I have better performance with fx 8350 compared to my current cpu (will mentioned bottleneck issue be solved with fx 8350) in mentioned games and some upcoming games?
> 
> I am sorry if this is not the right thread for this kind of question but I hope that you will help me with this little problem.


Actually the CPU bottleneck for Skyrim is prob more of a PCI-E bottleneck. I have been trying recently to find the best setup and settings ie OC to get a steady SKyrim. The dips in FPS don't bother me a lot as long as it doesn't impact game performance, you know : stutters. So I was running 75FPS and got dips hitting 50 and causing momentary stutters, not huge but enough of a pain. So I found one of those places where my FPS went down to 50FPS and held there, a good place to see what FPS increase I got with any changes.

Now I believed it was some kind of bottleneck not related to my GPUs XFX 7770x2, but didn't feel it was my CPU either @ 4.84ghz. Seemed that what ever was ferrying the data from the CPU or Ram was the culprit = PCI-E. So I went out of game and increased the voltages on my CPU-NB, NB and PCI-e .1 volts. And presto FPS went to 75 in that location. Even with the dips on occasion they are very quick spikes that don't endure nor do they cause any stutter most of the time.

By the way YOU WANT THIS http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/BDC_R1.02B.zip found at http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490 (in case the first link doesn't work). It unlocks the X87 code block in Vishera chips and helps a lot in skyrim and HWBOT benches.

I am still testing daily to get Skyrim even better. With all the mods and absolute beauty that my Skyrim now is ... .

Oh and that accident in find the stable Skyrim aslos helped me get 4.84ghz 100% stable. before only could get 80%, was having a hard time figuring out what I needed to do.

ALSO make sure in whatever you use with Nvidia (for Radeonpro it is called FLIP QUE SIZE) that your pre-rendered frames is set to 0 or 1. I have mine set to 0 and that fixed a lot of the stutter and frame drops.


----------



## tzvia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Well there is just an 15 eur price difference between 8320 and 8350 which is not much for me if its a good enough cpu upgrade. So you think that my psu (I must admit that this psu served me well for last 3 years without any issue) may cause some issue with my current cpu performance and even with possible 8350 upgrade?


Well, power supplies age over time (their capacitors do) and they are never 100% efficient to begin with. The higher quality ones are generally more efficient and can deliver more/more stable power under load. They should never be an after thought when building a system. That is always the first thing I choose when I build a new rig, and I always get more than I need, knowing it will never deliver what it says it will and will just get worse from there as it ages.

Some websites, like Newegg, have a power supply calculator (http://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html) and it can't hurt to plug in what you have/want, and see what they recommend. A marginal PSU is like retreads on a Ferrari. Anything from unexplainable bsods, reboots, and 'it's possessed' type behavior can be traced to PSUs that hit their limits.

BTW I just built a new home server around an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 board and 8350, with a mild OC to 4.4ghz and am quite impressed with it, being my first AMD build since 2006. Really nice chip for a reasonable price.


----------



## tzvia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually the CPU bottleneck for Skyrim is prob more of a PCI-E bottleneck. I have been trying recently to find the best setup and settings ie OC to get a steady SKyrim. The dips in FPS don't bother me a lot as long as it doesn't impact game performance, you know : stutters. So I was running 75FPS and got dips hitting 50 and causing momentary stutters, not huge but enough of a pain. So I found one of those places where my FPS went down to 50FPS and held there, a good place to see what FPS increase I got with any changes.
> 
> Now I believed it was some kind of bottleneck not related to my GPUs XFX 7770x2, but didn't feel it was my CPU either @ 4.84ghz. Seemed that what ever was ferrying the data from the CPU or Ram was the culprit = PCI-E. So I went out of game and increased the voltages on my CPU-NB, NB and PCI-e .1 volts. And presto FPS went to 75 in that location. Even with the dips on occasion they are very quick spikes that don't endure nor do they cause any stutter most of the time.
> 
> By the way YOU WANT THIS http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/BDC_R1.02B.zip found at http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490 (in case the first link doesn't work). It unlocks the X87 code block in Vishera chips and helps a lot in skyrim and HWBOT benches.
> 
> I am still testing daily to get Skyrim even better. With all the mods and absolute beauty that my Skyrim now is ... .
> 
> Oh and that accident in find the stable Skyrim aslos helped me get 4.84ghz 100% stable. before only could get 80%, was having a hard time figuring out what I needed to do.
> 
> ALSO make sure in whatever you use with Nvidia (for Radeonpro it is called FLIP QUE SIZE) that your pre-rendered frames is set to 0 or 1. I have mine set to 0 and that fixed a lot of the stutter and frame drops.


Been doing Skyrim since the release date- and all the mods increase the savegame size and that actually has been causing issues. I had a corruption, my savegames hit 60megs in size and the stutter and lag was impossible. Had to go back one month of saves- to before Falskaar, which is when my saves went wild. Removed Falskaar and in the last several months my saves have crept up from 12meg to 20. I don't think video is where bottlenecks are unless the video card you are using is really low end or really old, or you are doing high res to multiple monitors without enough video muscle to pull it off. I have two EVGA 580 3gig cards in SLI, and when I built my current rig last December, I moved them over from my last rig (am waiting for whatever comes out after the 780 series to upgrade). Well I forgot to set them to SLI and was running Skyrim off a single 580 and had no FPS issues. It's CPU intensive, just as Oblivion was before, so overclocking to get the most from the CPU makes the biggest difference. But what it really needs is a debloat tool for the savegames. Wrye Bash with BOSS to order the mods has been helping with stability and those high res Texture packs and the static mesh improvements really bring out what Skyrim should have been in the box.


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Actually the CPU bottleneck for Skyrim is prob more of a PCI-E bottleneck. I have been trying recently to find the best setup and settings ie OC to get a steady SKyrim. The dips in FPS don't bother me a lot as long as it doesn't impact game performance, you know : stutters. So I was running 75FPS and got dips hitting 50 and causing momentary stutters, not huge but enough of a pain. So I found one of those places where my FPS went down to 50FPS and held there, a good place to see what FPS increase I got with any changes.
> 
> Now I believed it was some kind of bottleneck not related to my GPUs XFX 7770x2, but didn't feel it was my CPU either @ 4.84ghz. Seemed that what ever was ferrying the data from the CPU or Ram was the culprit = PCI-E. So I went out of game and increased the voltages on my CPU-NB, NB and PCI-e .1 volts. And presto FPS went to 75 in that location. Even with the dips on occasion they are very quick spikes that don't endure nor do they cause any stutter most of the time.
> 
> By the way YOU WANT THIS http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/tools/BDC_R1.02B.zip found at http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490 (in case the first link doesn't work). It unlocks the X87 code block in Vishera chips and helps a lot in skyrim and HWBOT benches.
> 
> I am still testing daily to get Skyrim even better. With all the mods and absolute beauty that my Skyrim now is ... .
> 
> Oh and that accident in find the stable Skyrim aslos helped me get 4.84ghz 100% stable. before only could get 80%, was having a hard time figuring out what I needed to do.
> 
> ALSO make sure in whatever you use with Nvidia (for Radeonpro it is called FLIP QUE SIZE) that your pre-rendered frames is set to 0 or 1. I have mine set to 0 and that fixed a lot of the stutter and frame drops.


I oc-ed my cpu-nb to 2752mhz with voltage set to 1.3. Are you refering to this voltage or there is another voltage for pci-e? Also those little programs from the links you provided in your previous post, are they only for fx processors or they can be used with others like phenoms?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> Well, power supplies age over time (their capacitors do) and they are never 100% efficient to begin with. The higher quality ones are generally more efficient and can deliver more/more stable power under load. They should never be an after thought when building a system. That is always the first thing I choose when I build a new rig, and I always get more than I need, knowing it will never deliver what it says it will and will just get worse from there as it ages.
> 
> Some websites, like Newegg, have a power supply calculator (http://images10.newegg.com/BizIntell/tool/psucalc/index.html) and it can't hurt to plug in what you have/want, and see what they recommend. A marginal PSU is like retreads on a Ferrari. Anything from unexplainable bsods, reboots, and 'it's possessed' type behavior can be traced to PSUs that hit their limits.
> 
> BTW I just built a new home server around an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 board and 8350, with a mild OC to 4.4ghz and am quite impressed with it, being my first AMD build since 2006. Really nice chip for a reasonable price.


Yes, I know that they are aging over time. I used that link you gave me and its says that for my rig its recommended psu with 522W, same thing said with fx cpu putted on my rig.

Most of the people said to me that if I want to be 100% sure then I need to buy intel cpu but crossing over now to intel side is too expensive for me because I will need to buy another mobo and cpu.

Also i readed all over the net that some pepole says that upgrading from my current cpu to 8350 is not worth and some says it is, what I would like to know as I said before will I get rid of bottlenecks in mentioned games with 8350 and get better performance (hopefully not to experience another bottleneck by this cpu) in future games over my current cpu.


----------



## nikki5974

I would go for the upgrade,most the ppl saying its not worth it are prolly intel users

I have had i5 2500k @ 4.8 and i7 3820 @4.6 and this is the best CPU ive had (fx 8350)

If some1 said they would give me a free intel cpu if i swapped i would say no thx keep it (unless i7 4770k)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> I oc-ed my cpu-nb to 2752mhz with voltage set to 1.3. Are you refering to this voltage or there is another voltage for pci-e? Also those little programs from the links you provided in your previous post, are they only for fx processors or they can be used with others like phenoms?
> Yes, I know that they are aging over time. I used that link you gave me and its says that for my rig its recommended psu with 522W, same thing said with fx cpu putted on my rig.
> 
> Most of the people said to me that if I want to be 100% sure then I need to buy intel cpu but crossing over now to intel side is too expensive for me because I will need to buy another mobo and cpu.
> 
> Also i readed all over the net that some pepole says that upgrading from my current cpu to 8350 is not worth and some says it is, what I would like to know as I said before will I get rid of bottlenecks in mentioned games with 8350 and get better performance (hopefully not to experience another bottleneck by this cpu) in future games over my current cpu.


You may need to click pic and then enlarge to see specifically the voltage names. Anyway the PCI-e voltage is listed NB PCI-E VOLTAGE ( some of those voltages account for Vdroop seeing I don't have LLC, so don't have a heart attack). That is a program for MSI for changing voltages after windows log in, but they are the same in the bios.

That program I linked I think is useful for visheras/bulldozer they lacked the ability to run X87 code. Phenom I think had the ability to run X87.

So far as I have seen the 8350 is a good choice or rather the best choice for AMD at the moment. The extra cores help alleviate heat and stress issues being that the threads can move around at will rather than being locked down to a few threads of a 4-6core. Also allows background processes to not interfere.

AMD does have APUs on the horizon with HSA and I gather that in 4-6 mths we should start to see how the industry reacts, meaning implementation of software to utilize HSA. A 4 core APU could very well trounce our 8 core FX, being that the APU will have an IPC increase as well as HSA. If the AM3+ dies with the 8350 then so be it. besides we will then have access to PCI-e 3.0 and soon, well maybe a year, DDR4 memory and maybe GDDR5 for use with the iGPU.


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> I would go for the upgrade,most the ppl saying its not worth it are prolly intel users
> 
> I have had i5 2500k @ 4.8 and i7 3820 @4.6 and this is the best CPU ive had (fx 8350)
> 
> If some1 said they would give me a free intel cpu if i swapped i would say no thx keep it (unless i7 4770k)


Thats what was strange to me because most of those people have 8350 in their signatures and those people said that upgrading to 8350 is not worth.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> I oc-ed my cpu-nb to 2752mhz with voltage set to 1.3. Are you refering to this voltage or there is another voltage for pci-e? Also those little programs from the links you provided in your previous post, are they only for fx processors or they can be used with others like phenoms?
> Yes, I know that they are aging over time. I used that link you gave me and its says that for my rig its recommended psu with 522W, same thing said with fx cpu putted on my rig.
> 
> Most of the people said to me that if I want to be 100% sure then I need to buy intel cpu but crossing over now to intel side is too expensive for me because I will need to buy another mobo and cpu.
> 
> Also i readed all over the net that some pepole says that upgrading from my current cpu to 8350 is not worth and some says it is, what I would like to know as I said before will I get rid of bottlenecks in mentioned games with 8350 and get better performance (hopefully not to experience another bottleneck by this cpu) in future games over my current cpu.


I do still see some bottlenecking in single core games but it takes a heavy one. Seems the 8350 has the edge in newer games like bf4. As games fully utilize more cores the 8350 will only improve. It really depends what you play


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Thats what was strange to me because most of those people have 8350 in their signatures and those people said that upgrading to 8350 is not worth.


Well you are in a FX 8350/8320 thread and we are saying go for it. But honestly it is your decision. No one can say you DEFINITELY will get a boost in ALL things you do, but it cant hurt.


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I do still see some bottlenecking in single core games but it takes a heavy one. Seems the 8350 has the edge in newer games like bf4. As games fully utilize more cores the 8350 will only improve. It really depends what you play


I play pretty much everything. Rpg, fps and rts genre are the most usual one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Well you are in a FX 8350/8320 thread and we are saying go for it. But honestly it is your decision. No one can say you DEFINITELY will get a boost in ALL things you do, but it cant hurt.


Yes, I know that, reason why I posted here is that some of you use this cpu for gaming and hoped that you can give me your experiences how this cpu handles games, does he causing bottlenecks like my current cpu.?

What I want to know is if fx 8350 can handle mentioned and upcoming games meaning that cpu will be strong enough to not to cause bottlenecking like my current cpu then I will purchase him right away.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> I play pretty much everything. *Rpg, fps and rts* genre are the most usual one.
> Yes, I know that, reason why I posted here is that some of you use this cpu for gaming and hoped that you can give me your experiences how this cpu handles games, does he causing bottlenecks like my current cpu.?
> 
> What I want to know is if fx 8350 can handle mentioned and upcoming games meaning that cpu will be strong enough to not to cause bottlenecking like my current cpu then I will purchase him right away.


Bf4 loves Vishera.
Poe plays nicely with my 8350 cpu/crossfire cards
Sc2 likes to produce errors with nvidia drivers, doesn't discriminate on cpus.
Camelot unchained will be using 6+ cores.
I'll be surprised if Everquest quest next isn't multithreaded.
Skyrim hates my 5870's, cpu does mediocre.
Tera hates anything multicore, crossfire, or sli.

8350 Imo is the best pricepoint if your target is coming games in the genres you stated. 8350 tends to pull off higher oc's, giving you headroom to get better cooling and increase preformance later after these games release.

Maybe someone here with Teso beta access can chime in too?


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Bf4 loves Vishera.
> Poe plays nicely with my 8350 cpu/crossfire cards
> Sc2 likes to produce errors with nvidia drivers, doesn't discriminate on cpus.
> Camelot unchained will be using 6+ cores.
> I'll be surprised if Everquest quest next isn't multithreaded.
> Skyrim hates my 5870's, cpu does mediocre.
> Tera hates anything multicore, crossfire, or sli.
> 
> 8350 Imo is the best pricepoint if your target is coming games in the genres you stated. 8350 tends to pull off higher oc's, giving you headroom to get better cooling and increase preformance later after these games release.
> 
> Maybe someone here with Teso beta access can chime in too?


Did you play tomb raider, if yes did you have cpu bottlenecks in some areas like mountain village and shantytown?

If I choose to upgrade to fx 8350, will one of these psu will be good enough for my rig with potentially purchased and overclocked 8350?

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-g-series/g700.html

or

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-b-series/b700.html


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> I play pretty much everything. Rpg, fps and rts genre are the most usual one.
> Yes, I know that, reason why I posted here is that some of you use this cpu for gaming and hoped that you can give me your experiences how this cpu handles games, does he causing bottlenecks like my current cpu.?
> 
> What I want to know is if fx 8350 can handle mentioned and upcoming games meaning that cpu will be strong enough to not to cause bottlenecking like my current cpu then I will purchase him right away.


I will have to say this. For the newer games.. Ones that release in the next 2 years. 8350 is going to chew through them.,, With the 8 core jaguar apus and mantle support, I am pretty sure that the 8 core will be a beast. granted Intel will start having more cores.. but at what cost.. an 8350 will beat out even a 3570k in multithread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Did you play tomb raider, if yes did you have cpu bottlenecks in some areas like mountain village and shantytown?
> 
> If I choose to upgrade to fx 8350, will one of these psu will be good enough for my rig with potentially purchased and overclocked 8350?
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-g-series/g700.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-b-series/b700.html


They would work.. with that being said

I have an 8350 overclocked to 5.1 with 2 GTX 460s running at 930Mhz at 1.1v each wile gaming.. I am now currently on a 750w PSU

I am not an expert so I will let someone chime in with the quality


----------



## SkateZilla

AMD VSync and Skyrim dont play well, it will VSYNC at 63 FPS and Tear.

I had to Cap my FPS at 60 FPS to stop it, which also causes long loading screens.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> [ SkateZilla" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/26760#post_21273011"]AMD VSync and Skyrim dont play well, it will VSYNC at 63 FPS and Tear.
> 
> I had to Cap my FPS at 60 FPS to stop it, which also causes long loading screens.


I got it working smooth. Couldn't get 60fps vsync to enable, just 30 and 120. So I set to 120 and use DFC from radeonpro to cap. At 60 I was getting tearing everywhere (60hz monitor). So I got the bright idea to set to 75. ABSOLUTELY NO TEARING AT ALL. Also I had flip-que-size set to 0, also known as prerendered frames. Game is immaculate and smooth. Still get dips ,but they are instantaneous and rarely cause stutter.


----------



## miklkit

Durquavian: I had read elsewhere to never add volts to the pci-e because it could burn that circuit out, but here you are doing it. So I bumped it up too. This GD80 is running cool now so I am confident there will be no problems. + rep.

This 8350 is currently at 4.7ghz and it is adequate in single thread games and rocks in the multi thread games. For instance it gets about the same fps in IL2-1946 and Black Mesa (1 core) as it does in Bioshock Infinite (4 cores). BSI is far superior graphically with DX11 on ultra.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Is there anyone else that runs 8350 with corsair h110? I must say i am very impressed by the h110 cooler. I had the kuhler 920 before and u cant compare those two coolers. I recomend the h110, and tbh i dont think i would gain to much with a custom water loop compared to h110!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> for benching its totally different! all ya need is cold and lots of volts, and just push!
> 
> these ripjaws aren't the best quality but with 1.75v I can get em up to 2650mhz 11-12-11 for benching
> 
> some people get lucky with ram or cpu (or both)
> 
> at the CPUNB, ya know its just like another core on the cpu and can take volts like other cores ( 1.25-1.45v) is my range, I know others throwing 1.5v at it
> 
> for 24/7 I run 1.33v cpunb 2750mhz


2650mhz ram is crazy good speed!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Is there anyone else that runs 8350 with corsair h110? I must say i am very impressed by the h110 cooler. I had the kuhler 920 before and u cant compare those two coolers. I recomend the h110, *and tbh i dont think i would gain to much with a custom water loop compared to h110*!












completely false, Custom loops kill the all in one, by a wide margin


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> 2650mhz ram is crazy good speed!


its only for benching, might have a screenshot somewhere.

thought I did, I cant find it on ocn. they'll be some on hwbot probably

this is the highest I could find


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completely false, Custom loops kill the all in one, by a wide margin


nuff said, ahmen!

and when you overkill a loop, youll kill everything by a wide margin lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well the max RAM speed that the 8350 can handle native is 1866 and stock CPU/NB is 2200 so anything higher than 2200 on stock 1866 would be pointless and the only gain you will get is heat, unless you have faster RAM or maybe use all 4 dimms.
> 
> I have only used 2 slots so far so maybe if you use all 4 of them you see an advantage of speed bump if you have higher CPU/NB and maybe HT will give some speed as well.
> 
> I did overclock FSB in the past too because i overclocked my stock 1866 RAM to 2400 but than i realized it did not gain that much speed and i had to sacrifice timings over speed.
> 
> Also i gained a lot of heat and the CPU needs a lot more volts at the same speed than when you overclock it by multiplier alone.
> 
> Keep in mind that an too high HT can cause a lot of issues and instability, same as for the CPU/NB.
> 
> So if you have no plans on overclock your RAM and only have 1 GPU i would suggest to leave the FSB and only overclock your CPU by multiplier, that way you run more stable and a lot cooler.


Allot of difference in the answers here.

Guess it will still come down to benching and testing what works best for me.

But I do want to add:
I did use fsb and multi to overclock because my cpu actually needs less voltage that way and stays cooler compared to multi only....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completely false, Custom loops kill the all in one, by a wide margin


So true.
It's called custom for a reason.









Sure, if you compare the h110 with a mere rs240 kit there won't be much difference.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Allot of difference in the answers here.
> 
> Guess it will still come down to benching and testing what works best for me.
> 
> But I do want to add:
> I did use fsb and multi to overclock because my cpu actually needs less voltage that way and stays cooler compared to multi only....
> So true.
> It's called custom for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, if you compare the h110 with a mere rs240 kit there won't be much difference.


theres quite a bit of difference tbh, more water volume and better pump for one!

but not massive, hence the room for expansion!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> theres quite a bit of difference tbh, more water volume and better pump for one!
> 
> but not massive, hence the room for expansion!


I will soon see - plumbing up the loop today.
The biggest challenge is moving the heat away from the source quickly with these 8 core rigs. Pump , cooling block , and tubing differences should help a custom loop handle this issue more effectively than a clc. I would think there wouldn't be huge differences in radiators of the same dimension however.
The clc's I have take a while to bring the temp of the liquid up , especially if the mount isn't perfect. I must say that the performance of my H-100 has been surprisingly good though


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> completely false, Custom loops kill the all in one, by a wide margin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> theres quite a bit of difference tbh, more water volume and better pump for one!
> 
> but not massive, hence the room for expansion!


True about the pump and more water. But as far as i've learned more water isn't better.
Sure it takes longer for the water to reach the max temp but max cpu temp stays the same. Only takes longer to achieve.

But you don't have to convince me. I am now using a h100, coming from air cooling, but if this one dies on me it is custom all the way.
Even if I had the choice now to buy either this one or a decent air cooling I would probably chose the latter.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> True about the pump and more water. But as far as i've learned more water isn't better.
> Sure it takes longer for the water to reach the max temp but max cpu temp stays the same. Only takes longer to achieve.
> 
> But you don't have to convince me. I am now using a h100, coming from air cooling, but if this one dies on me it is custom all the way.
> Even if I had the choice now to buy either this one or a decent air cooling I would probably chose the latter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> theres quite a bit of difference tbh, more water volume and better pump for one!
> 
> but not massive, hence the room for expansion!


and lets be fair here even for low end water cooling kits with rom to expand.. not like you can't get them for almost the same price

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2174

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> True about the pump and more water. But as far as i've learned more water isn't better.
> Sure it takes longer for the water to reach the max temp but max cpu temp stays the same. Only takes longer to achieve.
> 
> But you don't have to convince me. I am now using a h100, coming from air cooling, but if this one dies on me it is custom all the way.
> Even if I had the choice now to buy either this one or a decent air cooling I would probably chose the latter.


more water as in flow is better..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will soon see - plumbing up the loop today.
> The biggest challenge is moving the heat away from the source quickly with these 8 core rigs. Pump , cooling block , and tubing differences should help a custom loop handle this issue more effectively than a clc. I would think there wouldn't be huge differences in radiators of the same dimension however.
> The clc's I have take a while to bring the temp of the liquid up , especially if the mount isn't perfect. I must say that the performance of my *H-100 has been surprisingly good though*


I will give you that,, compared to my rs240..
One thing though is also cost over time. CLC one portion goes bad and boom you are out some money

custom.. you just spend that money and get more better.. for short term 1-2 years decent price but for someone that expands and grows as the times change Custom is a good way to go


----------



## X-Alt

Well, looks like my Corsair Vengeance is going to get RMAd, I am looking in to get some Dominator GTs.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Bf4 loves Vishera.
> Poe plays nicely with my 8350 cpu/crossfire cards
> Sc2 likes to produce errors with nvidia drivers, doesn't discriminate on cpus.
> Camelot unchained will be using 6+ cores.
> I'll be surprised if Everquest quest next isn't multithreaded.
> Skyrim hates my 5870's, cpu does mediocre.
> Tera hates anything multicore, crossfire, or sli.
> 
> 8350 Imo is the best pricepoint if your target is coming games in the genres you stated. 8350 tends to pull off higher oc's, giving you headroom to get better cooling and increase preformance later after these games release.
> 
> Maybe someone here with Teso beta access can chime in too?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you play tomb raider, if yes did you have cpu bottlenecks in some areas like mountain village and shantytown?
> 
> If I choose to upgrade to fx 8350, will one of these psu will be good enough for my rig with potentially purchased and overclocked 8350?
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-g-series/g700.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-b-series/b700.html
Click to expand...

I would not recommend the B and G series PSU's from CoolerMaster. They are not of the greatest quality from what I have heard. At the minimum I would say go for the GX2-700w 80+Bronze model. If your budget can stretch that far I would say CoolerMaster V750S or Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro10 750w. Both are very good quality units that won't blow up your rig!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would not recommend the B and G series PSU's from CoolerMaster. They are not of the greatest quality from what I have heard. At the minimum I would say go for the GX2-700w 80+Bronze model. If your budget can stretch that far I would say CoolerMaster V750S or Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro10 750w. Both are very good quality units that won't blow up your rig!


This is what I am running now and does a pretty good job

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Did you play tomb raider, if yes did you have cpu bottlenecks in some areas like mountain village and shantytown?
> 
> If I choose to upgrade to fx 8350, will one of these psu will be good enough for my rig with potentially purchased and overclocked 8350?
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-g-series/g700.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/powersupply/office-home-b-series/b700.html


I would highly recommend the rosewill capstone series psu. Currently the best bang for buck and very high quality. Also the seasonic g series has been on sale on newegg for great deals and is also an amazing psu for the cost.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913-5.html

Good info there recommend going with seasonic or superflower origin psu as they are generally best quality.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This is what I am running now and does a pretty good job
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073
> 
> 
> 
> *I would highly recommend the rosewill capstone series psu.*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073
> 
> Currently the best bang for buck and very high quality. Also the seasonic g series has been on sale on newegg for great deals and is also an amazing psu for the cost.
Click to expand...

Fixed ^


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Fixed ^


Haha didmt realize that was were your link went







. Good psu im sure youve enjoyed it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Haha didmt realize that was were your link went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good psu im sure youve enjoyed it


It keeps up with my 800w OCZ of course I don't pull 800w but clearly not seeing any issues at all and I am pulling some high voltages

this may also help as well

http://www.overclock.net/t/1355104/i-need-to-find-a-cheap-psu-800w-for-as-close-to-100


----------



## gertruude

i prefer mine EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2









10 year warranty....beat that


----------



## dmfree88

10 years is sure nice. Not familiar with evga psu but looks like a decent deal:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438006

Origin is fsp which im also unfamiliar with but im sure its decent if they are willing to hit it with a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i prefer mine EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 year warranty....beat that


Love EVGA's and Corsair's Warranty and service.

Creme the la creme.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Love EVGA's and Corsair's Warranty and service.
> 
> Creme the la creme.


now if only we could get ASUS to do the same lol


----------



## ebduncan

I would stay away from EVGA units for now. http://hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review/9#.UpZNMMRDu4s

Hardocp does GREAT reviews of power supplies.
http://hardocp.com/reviews/psu_power_supplies/1//0

I am personally a fan of Seasonic psu's.

Wattage wise, pick what you need. I run a 850 watt with two 7950's in crossfire overclocked with my [email protected] 5ghz , 4 hard drives, blu-ray, bunch of fans. I have around 100 watts or so to spare.

single gpu and the 8 core. I would go with a 500-600 watt psu.


----------



## dmfree88

The 1200w and 1500w are a different brand although i dont know if the others are any better personally.

5 year warranty on a rosewill capstone or seasonic g series is good enough though and both are tried and tested very good performance for cost. Really the preferred imo unless the other psus from fsp are equal quality then it might be worth the extra few bucks for the warranty


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would not recommend the B and G series PSU's from CoolerMaster. They are not of the greatest quality from what I have heard. At the minimum I would say go for the GX2-700w 80+Bronze model. If your budget can stretch that far I would say CoolerMaster V750S or Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro10 750w. Both are very good quality units that won't blow up your rig!


Cheapest 750w cm gx2 in my country is around 130 euros, second and third mentioned psu are not avaible in my country.

Seasonic 600W psu cost 140 euros so as much they are good I do not have money for them.

If b or g series have better quality (which I think they have) than my current 4 years old psu 600w lc power lc600h which is worth 30 euros and which is capable to withstand overclocked phenom to 4ghz and overclocked gpu, than I think that b or g series are good budget choice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and lets be fair here even for low end water cooling kits with rom to expand.. not like you can't get them for almost the same price
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2174
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
> more water as in flow is better..
> I will give you that,, compared to my rs240..
> One thing though is also cost over time. CLC one portion goes bad and boom you are out some money
> 
> custom.. you just spend that money and get more better.. for short term 1-2 years decent price but for someone that expands and grows as the times change Custom is a good way to go


I have about $270 in my custom loop so far, almost 3 times what I paid for the H-100 so I'm going to be disappointed if it isn't an awful lot better that's for sure.
No maintenance is probably the most appealing thing to me about the CLC's.
Leak testing the loop - damn air bubbles- lol . Pretty basic pump , block , and rad so far. Flow meter, temp sensor and Res are probably the next steps.


----------



## dmfree88

The no maintenance just means it dies sooner. You can buy a cheap raystorm kit off frozencpu for about 150 and upgrade one part at a time. For 270 you could already have all those things







full custom always better tho im sure yours is nicer then a kit. Clc is barely worth it imo and only if you get a sweet deal and already have a backup heatsink


----------



## cssorkinman

These are the main components , with 1/2 inch I.D. 3/4 OD fittings and hoses.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_673&products_id=25442
http://koolance.com/cpu-380a-processor-water-block
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://martinsliquidlab.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/pmp-450-3.jpg%3Fw%3D614%26h%3D628&imgrefurl=http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/04/03/koolance-pmp-450-d5-vario-pump/&h=628&w=614&sz=104&tbnid=9adaMLe2vh6nPM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=88&zoom=1&usg=__ktIGBpOJSLE3YKKzZHbeaXVu2yI=&docid=WfJoJErNPt5ExM&sa=X&ei=zlaWUs74LJCqkAecsoHADw&ved=0CGIQ9QEwBw


----------



## dmfree88

Ya thats apples to oranges you got beefcake


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Ya thats apples to oranges you got beefcake


lol we will see.
Getting a little impatient with the leak testing, thinking about plopping it on my FX-55 rig and trying to score some points for team usa in the country cup competition







.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol we will see.
> Getting a little impatient with the leak testing, thinking about plopping it on my FX-55 rig and trying to score some points for team usa in the country cup competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


HOw long are u leak testing?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HOw long are u leak testing?


Hiya Gert








Hot wired a power supply - the radiator , pump and block are sitting in a wash basin, it's been running about a hour now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hiya Gert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot wired a power supply - the radiator , pump and block are sitting in a wash basin, it's been running about a hour now.


hiya









wth are they doing in your sink man!!!!

should be in the case for leak testing lol quick 10min run and bam all done and dusted

are u on barbs or compression?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I would stay away from EVGA units for now. http://hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review/9#.UpZNMMRDu4s
> 
> Hardocp does GREAT reviews of power supplies.
> http://hardocp.com/reviews/psu_power_supplies/1//0
> 
> I am personally a fan of Seasonic psu's.
> 
> Wattage wise, pick what you need. I run a 850 watt with two 7950's in crossfire overclocked with my [email protected] 5ghz , 4 hard drives, blu-ray, bunch of fans. I have around 100 watts or so to spare.
> 
> single gpu and the 8 core. I would go with a 500-600 watt psu.


Yeah Seasonic has good units.

Thats why I always buy Corsair for the warranty.
Just look up the particular units to find out which OEM retailer makes them.


----------



## ebduncan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207022

XFX P1-650X-XXB9 650W, I dunno how much they cost where you are at, but might be a cheaper option for you. Here is a review of one.
http://hardocp.com/article/2013/03/27/xfx_proseries_650w_power_supply_review/1#.UpZXHMRDu4s

For the debate on the All in one liquid coolers vs custom loop.

Custom loops are far superior in performance. The all in ones are nice to have a plug and play option. They offer good performance as well. Custom loops are entirely different beast though.

I have personally used the Antec 920 AIO water cooler. It works good at high fan speeds. My custom loop however is nearly 20c cooler at full load temps. My loop right now is a XSPC Raystorm Block, D5 pump, XSPC RX 240 radiator (push with Corsair SP120s 23db), Alpha Cool UT45 280mm radiator (push/pull with XSPC 140mm radiator fans 29db) , EK 7950 Gpu Block x2.

Even with both gpus in the loop MY cpu is 20c cooler than the Antec 920(extreme fan profile max speed, 55db). It is also quiet. 29db being the loudest fan, compared the 55db extreme mode on the 920.

Granted my loop is rather expensive as i have two gpu blocks, and 2 radiators. You can get similar performance with a good 240 radiator in push/pull fan configuration with only the CPU in the loop. Most reviews put the 920 = to a H100. A simple XSPC raystorm kit such as this one
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137

Far better than any of the all in one systems.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth are they doing in your sink man!!!!
> 
> should be in the case for leak testing lol quick 10min run and bam all done and dusted
> 
> are u on barbs or compression?


Leak insurance, the missus would be really put out if she came home to find green liquid all over the carpet









I am using barbs- thought it would be more fool proof ( read as orkin proof) lol


----------



## X-Alt

Well, EVGA has great <1500 Watt units, like the 1200W Super-Flower based one that gives the AX1200 a run for its money, but the NEX1500 is not a good deal compared to the LEPA G1600. Well, judgement day has come, I am running MemTest86+ one more time for 3 passes and if it fails, looks like its time to get some Dominator GTs!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Leak insurance, the missus would be really put out if she came home to find green liquid all over the carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using barbs- thought it would be more fool proof ( read as orkin proof) lol


Are you using some hmmm cant think of the name......tube tightners(know thats not the name) lol damn my memory


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I would stay away from EVGA units for now. http://hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review/9#.UpZNMMRDu4s
> 
> Hardocp does GREAT reviews of power supplies.
> http://hardocp.com/reviews/psu_power_supplies/1//0
> 
> I am personally a fan of Seasonic psu's.
> 
> Wattage wise, pick what you need. I run a 850 watt with two 7950's in crossfire overclocked with my [email protected] 5ghz , 4 hard drives, blu-ray, bunch of fans. I have around 100 watts or so to spare.
> 
> single gpu and the 8 core. I would go with a 500-600 watt psu.


I love my Seasonic 660 platinum too, running 7870 devil X-fired with R9 270x Devil all at 1200/1400 and the 8350 at 4.8 with 9 fans. led's an ssd and a hdd. I am pushing it I think but I haven't had issues. How do you find out how much total draw I have from my system?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Are you using some hmmm cant think of the name......tube tightners(know thats not the name) lol damn my memory


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-096-KA
using those little fella's
I'm gonna use it for my bench station for a while - see how it goes from there


----------



## dmfree88

I think most ppl use a kill-a-watt to test.

Wb devil havent seen ya in a bit did u see my last 3dm11?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-096-KA
> using those little fella's
> I'm gonna use it for my bench station for a while - see how it goes from there


nice they are shiny









all i got was These Beauties

haha

on barbs man i dont even leak test nomore i know they arent gonna spring a leak


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I love my Seasonic 660 platinum too, running 7870 devil X-fired with R9 270x Devil all at 1200/1400 and the 8350 at 4.8 with 9 fans. led's an ssd and a hdd. I am pushing it I think but I haven't had issues. How do you find out how much total draw I have from my system?


I'm using a ups that has a digital readout for wattage. I am surprised at how much it can draw. I've hit over 600 watts without pushing too hard with a single 7970 running prime and heaven.

EDIT: kinda like this guy


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I think most ppl use a kill-a-watt to test.
> 
> Wb devil havent seen ya in a bit did u see my last 3dm11?


Have to get one, I have been here just reading mostly and not posting. I saw the score, very nice. I am waiting for a replacement X-Fire bridge since mine broke so I haven't been doing any bench's of the X-Fire lately. Just have the 270x working now. and I might see how far that will go as I have seen reviews that say the memory will hit 1590+.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

My new 8320's batch number is: FA 1338PGN is that 'good'?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> My new 8320's batch number is: FA 1338PGN is that 'good'?


Pretty fresh chip there, I don't know if I've seen one from that batch. You may have to be the pathfinder with that one, let us know how you get along.


----------



## Offender_Mullet

I'll oc it after I get my cooling setup redone.







Does anyone have a 990FX mobo oc guide that's written in layman's terms?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> I'll oc it after I get my cooling setup redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a 990FX mobo oc guide that's written in layman's terms?


Here ya go http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## X-Alt

I got a 1331PGN batch, so I would assume his is fresh off the line. Also, I need a bit of help fro you guys. My second run went okay, after completing two passes of MemTest86+ while running a Multiplier only [email protected] rated speed and reseating the RAM, I got one error down from 4 after my hasty reseating that did not have even pressure. Should I RMA the sticks for Dominator GTs or let it be?


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Should I RMA the sticks for *G.Skill* or let it be?


Fixed.


----------



## KyadCK

So... All you Rev 3 owners are pansies.

Seriously. My UD3 died (story below) and I ended up replacing it with a 990FXA-UD5 Rev 3.0. After I fixed a RAM problem (story 2 below), I set LLC to high, which holds voltage perfectly by the way, and set my voltages back to what I used for my UD3 along with all my clocks. Worked the first time. Installed my OS, drivers, and all programs at 5Ghz too, on my 8320. And no I did not turn on HPC at all. It took like 10 minutes to set everything since I kinda memorized my OC, and most of it was learning where they hid things.

Story 1: I slipped when working on my loop and some water poured into my AX1200. (I can feel the custom loop and PSU people cringing from here at that statement) Quick lesson of the day, PSUs take a while to fully drain out it's caps. Anyway, as expected system does not turn on after the PSU went "tick". Turns out my motherboard just ate about 1.2 kilowatts of power on it's own and saved the rest of my system. Won't post, no beep codes, etc. It's dead, so I go get a UD5 and a new AX1200 (story 3).

Story 2: Had problems doing anything, including setting my RAM to it's rated profile in BIOS. Later moved the whole kit to my Z87X-OC which has an LED readout for POST status. One chip is iffy. Will call G.Skill. In the mean time backup rig is running 24GB while my comp uses the other computer's 32GB. After putting in new RAM, OCing was no issue, but the BIOS is a pain to use. I'll get over it.

Story 3: Corsair PSUs are the best things ever. I let the old AX1200 dry over night. Plugged it in and started it up with a loop test jumper, the PSU is fine. No need for even an RMA, it survived. Now I have 2 AX1200s. Also, everything else in the rig besides the motherboard also survived.

Lastly, my 7990 is in the loop now, so my system has a new look:


----------



## cssorkinman

Too bad about the board Kyadkc







. Glad everything else survived though, that could have been much worse.

Update on my loop shenanigans- put my GD70 under it with an X 4 965 and happily cranked out some superpi at 4.77 ghz @ 1.58 volts. I played around with it for about 30 minutes and don't recall the temp ever breaking 30 C ( its in my unheated garage ).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Too bad about the board Kyadkc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad everything else survived though, that could have been much worse.
> 
> Update on my loop shenanigans- put my GD70 under it with an X 4 965 and happily cranked out some superpi at 4.77 ghz @ 1.58 volts. I played around with it for about 30 minutes and don't recall the temp ever breaking 30 C ( its in my unheated garage ).


The UD5 is prettier and I kept my overclocks, so I'm good. That $140 motherboard saved well over $2000 worth of GPUs, CPU, HDDs, RAM and everything else, it's sacrifice was not in vein.

I may get an RMA on the board through Gigabyte. Even if they send back a Rev 3 or 4 UD3, I won't care, I have another use planned that doesn't involve overclocking very much. If they won't replace it, I'll nail it to my wall as a trophy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikki5974*
> 
> I can get just under 5.4Ghz which i mostly bench at i did beat that pi score but i didnt save SS i just went from win7 - 8.1 yesterday and didnt upload it forgot
> 
> Getting SSD soon so ill dual boot xp/win 8.1
> 
> I got much more power in this CPU just voltage locked @ 1.6 until i figure out the overvoltage protection and get around it


iirc you just goto bios under monitoring and shut off vcore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> if you run 4 Dimms, you may have to bump a lil more regardless.
> 
> at least 1/5 of the systems i've built w/ 4 dimms, I've had to bump the IMC Voltage to get the Ram Stable with all 4 Dimms Populated. (Usually on the Cheaper/Value Tier Mainboards). And pretty much EVERY Sub $70 ASRock.


honestly i never have had to do that at stock anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So... All you Rev 3 owners are pansies.
> 
> Seriously. My UD3 died (story below) and I ended up replacing it with a 990FXA-UD5 Rev 3.0. After I fixed a RAM problem (story 2 below), I set LLC to high, which holds voltage perfectly by the way, and set my voltages back to what I used for my UD3 along with all my clocks. Worked the first time. Installed my OS, drivers, and all programs at 5Ghz too, on my 8320. And no I did not turn on HPC at all. It took like 10 minutes to set everything since I kinda memorized my OC, and most of it was learning where they hid things.
> 
> Story 1: I slipped when working on my loop and some water poured into my AX1200. (I can feel the custom loop and PSU people cringing from here at that statement) Quick lesson of the day, PSUs take a while to fully drain out it's caps. Anyway, as expected system does not turn on after the PSU went "tick". Turns out my motherboard just ate about 1.2 kilowatts of power on it's own and saved the rest of my system. Won't post, no beep codes, etc. It's dead, so I go get a UD5 and a new AX1200 (story 3).
> 
> Story 2: Had problems doing anything, including setting my RAM to it's rated profile in BIOS. Later moved the whole kit to my Z87X-OC which has an LED readout for POST status. One chip is iffy. Will call G.Skill. In the mean time backup rig is running 24GB while my comp uses the other computer's 32GB. After putting in new RAM, OCing was no issue, but the BIOS is a pain to use. I'll get over it.
> 
> Story 3: Corsair PSUs are the best things ever. I let the old AX1200 dry over night. Plugged it in and started it up with a loop test jumper, the PSU is fine. No need for even an RMA, it survived. Now I have 2 AX1200s. Also, everything else in the rig besides the motherboard also survived.
> 
> Lastly, my 7990 is in the loop now, so my system has a new look:


sorry to hear about your old mobo but i am glad everything is working well.


----------



## ashyg

My 8320 has been running at 4ghz @ 1.25 volts, and 4.2ghz @ 1.275 volts. Hits about 40C under load (prime) on each under this cooler (http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2881) on a 990FX Sabertooth.

Thats all swell.

Figured I'd try and stretch its legs... at 1.4 volts and 4.7ghz clock speed, its hitting the thermal limit 62 core/70 socket temp, within a minute, and I'm stopping prime.

Is this my cooler under performing or what? The thermal paste is fresh and well applied. I've read that they get hot under prime and avia 64 would be better, is this true?


----------



## soulwrath

cooler is WEAK


----------



## dmfree88

Ya youd be lucky to get 4.5ghz likely 4.3ish. Its extremely rare for any single tower to push more then 4.5. My noctua barely can do 4.7 and its much bigger


----------



## Deadboy90

Holy crap guys, 8320 for 99 bucks!
http://slickdeals.net/f/6476038-fx-8320-100-or-fx-4130-70-microcenter-bm-live-now-december-2


----------



## ashyg

Dam, the N620 is really weak? I figured dual fans, plus scraping the side panel when installed its pretty big haha.

I had a Thermalright Ultra 120, was pretty dang old, dusty, and had some mangled metal grills. Maybe that would have been better. I suppose my only option for higher is water cooling.

I could probably do 4.5 @ 1.35 volts I recon (without trying) ... But im still a little confused as to how LLC works, Ive just left it on "High" and havnt tried Ultra or Extreme. Also just left the CPU NB LLC on normal...


----------



## Mega Man

high or ultra is usually enough


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Dam, the N620 is really weak? I figured dual fans, plus scraping the side panel when installed its pretty big haha.
> 
> I had a Thermalright Ultra 120, was pretty dang old, dusty, and had some mangled metal grills. Maybe that would have been better. I suppose my only option for higher is water cooling.
> 
> I could probably do 4.5 @ 1.35 volts I recon (without trying) ... But im still a little confused as to how LLC works, Ive just left it on "High" and havnt tried Ultra or Extreme. Also just left the CPU NB LLC on normal...


Yeah most end up on high llc so your probably ok. Check out my guide in sig has some helpful info. But the ultra 120 is going to be similar to the n620 in tdp limit. Extra fans really only gives a couple degrees difference vs 1, the quality of the heatsink makes a bigger difference. Really the double towers are the only ones going past 4.5 and the only thing going past 4.9 is water (even my double tower with a bad chip only does 4.6ish). You would need a phanteks ph-tc14pe or thermalright silver arrow sb-e or similar to get 4.8ish. Your chip would have to be really good to get further. If you get 4.5 stable under temps with that cooler id be impressed


----------



## ashyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yeah most end up on high llc so your probably ok. Check out my guide in sig has some helpful info. But the ultra 120 is going to be similar to the n620 in tdp limit. Extra fans really only gives a couple degrees difference vs 1, the quality of the heatsink makes a bigger difference. Really the double towers are the only ones going past 4.5 and the only thing going past 4.9 is water (even my double tower with a bad chip only does 4.6ish). You would need a phanteks ph-tc14pe or thermalright silver arrow sb-e or similar to get 4.8ish. Your chip would have to be really good to get further. If you get 4.5 stable under temps with that cooler id be impressed


I think my 4.5 clock would be around 56/58 celcius core temp under load (and its summer in NZ.. say 25 ambient)... and about 65 socket... this would be using prime. Ill give it a go over the weekend and report back. Are these single tower/double tower/water cooling limits very similar between the 8320 and 8350? Say within 100mhz and a voltage notch or 2?


----------



## dmfree88

Yes virtually the same chip just generally slightly better volts on 8350(binned higher, actually the 9xxx is the exact same just binned even higher aswell). It can vary quite a bit from chip to chip and mobo to mobo. I need over 1.4v to get prime stable at 4.5 while others can do at slightly over stock. I get beat by many 8320 (not a good example of an average 8350 lol)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> I think my 4.5 clock would be around 56/58 celcius core temp under load (and its summer in NZ.. say 25 ambient)... and about 65 socket... this would be using prime. Ill give it a go over the weekend and report back. Are these single tower/double tower/water cooling limits very similar between the 8320 and 8350? Say within 100mhz and a voltage notch or 2?


I ran into my cooling limit with my hyper 212 evo at about 4.4 ghz. I thought it was just a cooling wall so I got a corsair h80i and lo and behold the best my chip can do is about 100-200 MHz more than that. Not due to cooling but it's just the chips limit. So yea, the 8350's are much better binned than the 8320's.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> I think my 4.5 clock would be around 56/58 celcius core temp under load (and its summer in NZ.. say 25 ambient)... and about 65 socket... this would be using prime. Ill give it a go over the weekend and report back. Are these single tower/double tower/water cooling limits very similar between the 8320 and 8350? Say within 100mhz and a voltage notch or 2?
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into my cooling limit with my hyper 212 evo at about 4.4 ghz. I thought it was just a cooling wall so I got a corsair h80i and lo and behold the best my chip can do is about 100-200 MHz more than that. Not due to cooling but it's just the chips limit. So yea, the 8350's are much better binned than the 8320's.
Click to expand...

Your chip is not all chips. Mine can do 5.0 for example.

Also either you need to update your sig rig, or your motherboard is far more a deciding factor than the cooling in this case. The only 970A board worth anything at all in terms of "high-end" OCing is the 970A-UD3.


----------



## jason387

True not all chips are the same. Mine can overclock just as well as an FX 6350.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I ran into my cooling limit with my hyper 212 evo at about 4.4 ghz. I thought it was just a cooling wall so I got a corsair h80i and lo and behold the best my chip can do is about 100-200 MHz more than that. Not due to cooling but it's just the chips limit. So yea, the 8350's are much better binned than the 8320's.


I thought the same Lol. Could only get 4.4GHz with a hyper 212+ then went water and couldn't get higher than 4.8GHz @1.55v where as my 8350 does 5.2GHz @1.55v


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I thought the same Lol. Could only get 4.4GHz with a hyper 212+ then went water and couldn't get higher than 4.8GHz @1.55v where as my 8350 does 5.2GHz @1.55v


Yap, the silicon lottery at its finest. 8320s are not the best when it comes to binning, I hope mine will reach 4.7 on a H80. Anyways, my rig is out of the fight until I can get the sticks RMAd (No G.Skill, my Newegg RMA is past the 30 day mark and I cannot get dat 1866 Ripjawz for liak 50 bux). I will try and see which stick is the problem by forcing them to 3 loops of Memtest86+, where I got 92 errors last time [email protected] and see if I can still keep the rig runnin on 4 gigs until my new stick arrives. For now, hello 2009 Sony Craptop with a 2.1GHz Coar 2 Duo. I am just praying its not my CHVF-Z that is the problem..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your chip is not all chips. Mine can do 5.0 for example.
> 
> Also either you need to update your sig rig, or your motherboard is far more a deciding factor than the cooling in this case. The only 970A board worth anything at all in terms of "high-end" OCing is the 970A-UD3.


Oh I used to have that Sabertooth motherboard. The one that I have to turn off and on multiple times to get started? It was a very solid board but I couldnt stand that issue so I returned it and got this 7950. But OCing on that made me realize that 4.5-4.6 is my chips limit. Anything more just is not stable regardless of voltage.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh I used to have that Sabertooth motherboard. The one that I have to turn off and on multiple times to get started? It was a very solid board but I couldnt stand that issue so I returned it and got this 7950. But OCing on that made me realize that 4.5-4.6 is my chips limit. Anything more just is not stable regardless of voltage.


Oh, you have the Q-Code 66 equivalent on your Sabertooth, it seems to be quite common across ASUS boards when running past 1333...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh, you have the Q-Code 66 equivalent on your Sabertooth, it seems to be quite common across ASUS boards when running past 1333...


... Wut?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> ... Wut?


Basically, would it hang on attempting to boot into windows and then you would have to force it off and then on to get it in? It seems to be a common issue across ASUS boards.


----------



## jason387

Does a chips with lower VID overclock better??
My VID is 1.23


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Does a chips with lower VID overclock better??
> My VID is 1.23


Should be good, my lower vid chips do really well on water cooling

EDIT: i thought it was an 8 core, not sure how it works with the 6 , sorry


----------



## jason387

If I get water cooling will my mobo be safe?? Or is air flow more crucial for me because of my mobo?? I'm at 4.5Ghz now with a max vcore of 1.41.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Basically, would it hang on attempting to boot into windows and then you would have to force it off and then on to get it in? It seems to be a common issue across ASUS boards.


Oh yea, that's exactly it. I'm glad I returned it though, this 7950 kicks butt!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh yea, that's exactly it. I'm glad I returned it though, *this 7950 kicks butt!*


Thats the same view i had with it lol

not really tried overclocking gpu really, just glances here n there


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> If I get water cooling will my mobo be safe?? Or is air flow more crucial for me because of my mobo?? I'm at 4.5Ghz now with a max vcore of 1.41.


Yes it will be safe. Just make sure its even safer by adding a fan to VRM heatsink and maybe even one to the rear of the socket if possible. The only time air cooling is really better for your mobo is if you have a big enough fan blowing through the VRM heatsink or directly on other components that could use it.

if you can afford atleast an XSPC raystorm kit then eventually you can add the VRM + northbridge to the Loop. If you cant afford it i would recommend saving up until you can. Suffer for now to have more expandability later.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Should be good, my lower vid chips do really well on water cooling
> 
> EDIT: i thought it was an 8 core, not sure how it works with the 6 , sorry


general rule of thumb that lower VID will clock higher but create more heat... hence Liquid cooler or LN2.

Higher VID may OC as high but will require more voltage @ any given OC... but wont get as hot...

My VID is 1.35 (fairly high for a 8350)... I require ~1.52v @ 4.7ghz vs. others who require ~1.488v generally.... However, I very rarely break 52c @ full load IBT stress @ that voltage...

If I had a lower VID chip (like I wish I did) I would be able to achieve a higher clock @ 1.52v, but I would more than likely be looking @ ~60c load as well...

Put it this way, I have a H220 now which is almost a waste as my 8350 chip tops out stability @ 4.75ghz. I was able to easily get this same chip stable @ 4.6ghz on a H60 cooler (which is no much better than a common air cooler). If I had my way I would have a ~1.3 -1.325 VID chip that I could hit 5ghz @ 1.52v and pace it at ~60c with my current water cooling.... But such is luck...

Higher VID for Air cooling, lower VID for water+...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh yea, that's exactly it. I'm glad I returned it though, this 7950 kicks butt!


Agreed.

Meanwhile, in a laboratory hidden only to the most dedicated over clockers on the planet, a cherry picked 7950 will be pushed to 2GHz on air, crushing the competition







.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> general rule of thumb that lower VID will clock higher but create more heat... hence Liquid cooler or LN2.
> 
> Higher VID may OC as high but will require more voltage @ any given OC... but wont get as hot...
> 
> My VID is 1.35 (fairly high for a 8350)... I require ~1.52v @ 4.7ghz vs. others who require ~1.488v generally.... However, I very rarely break 52c @ full load IBT stress @ that voltage...
> 
> If I had a lower VID chip (like I wish I did) I would be able to achieve a higher clock @ 1.52v, but I would more than likely be looking @ ~60c load as well...
> 
> Put it this way, I have a H220 now which is almost a waste as my 8350 chip tops out stability @ 4.75ghz. I was able to easily get this same chip stable @ 4.6ghz on a H60 cooler (which is no much better than a common air cooler). If I had my way I would have a ~1.3 -1.325 VID chip that I could hit 5ghz @ 1.52v and pace it at ~60c with my current water cooling.... But such is luck...
> 
> Higher VID for Air cooling, lower VID for water+...


i have a feeling your UD3 is holding you back goat not your chip or cooling. I could be wrong but i bet if you had a better mobo or could dump some more volts into it youd likely get 5+ghz. Ive seen 4.98ghz on 4core with my chip that requires 1.55v at 4.8ghz with 8cores. If i had better cooling im sure i could go further but i was already at 1.58v on 4cores. You might even be able to do it with water cooling on the vrms. really good CLC are almost useless without an amazing board as they dont cool other components that usually cant handle the level it gets to. Also my VID is 1.363 and its high votls, high heat always for me







, My cpu/nb takes an extreme amount of volt increase to overclock aswell. i finally got x13 multi at 2600 stable at an offset of +.3 2.38v and that adds a ton more heat







(not worth it xD).


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i have a feeling your UD3 is holding you back goat not your chip or cooling. I could be wrong but i bet if you had a better mobo or could dump some more volts into it youd likely get 5+ghz. Ive seen 4.98ghz on 4core with my chip that requires 1.55v at 4.8ghz with 8cores. If i had better cooling im sure i could go further but i was already at 1.58v on 4cores. You might even be able to do it with water cooling on the vrms. really good CLC are almost useless without an amazing board as they dont cool other components that usually cant handle the level it gets to. Also my VID is 1.363 and its high votls, high heat always for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , My cpu/nb takes an extreme amount of volt increase to overclock aswell. i finally got x13 multi at 2600 stable at an offset of +.3 2.38v and that adds a ton more heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not worth it xD).


Ya know I would agree with you if I was still using the UD3 rev 1.0 that didn't have LLC or proper VRM cooling (even then, the rev 1.0 is a great board and will use it again once I have a chip and reason to use it)... However this REV 4.0 has awesome VRM cooling (plus the VRM fan I have installed, never tops much over 80c real world temp with IR gun whereas the Rev 1.0 could jump 120c!)... Add to the fact that this chip when used in a CHFv, hit the same mark, at the same voltage proves to me its a dud...

TBH this rev 4 is a finiky beast but once its finessed, it ends up being a great player.

The only thing I have not played with yet is the "high" setting with LLC. I'm currently using Medium and it keeps the voltage spot on during load, but I cant help but wonder if High would net me anymore leg room...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yes it will be safe. Just make sure its even safer by adding a fan to VRM heatsink and maybe even one to the rear of the socket if possible. The only time air cooling is really better for your mobo is if you have a big enough fan blowing through the VRM heatsink or directly on other components that could use it.
> 
> if you can afford atleast an XSPC raystorm kit then eventually you can add the VRM + northbridge to the Loop. If you cant afford it i would recommend saving up until you can. Suffer for now to have more expandability later.


What water cooling do you suggest I get? Will a Corsair H100i cut it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What water cooling do you suggest I get? Will a Corsair H100i cut it?


Id suggest upgrading your case etc first, unless you got the money to buy a case suitable for watercooling


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> i have a feeling your UD3 is holding you back goat not your chip or cooling. I could be wrong but i bet if you had a better mobo or could dump some more volts into it youd likely get 5+ghz. Ive seen 4.98ghz on 4core with my chip that requires 1.55v at 4.8ghz with 8cores. If i had better cooling im sure i could go further but i was already at 1.58v on 4cores. You might even be able to do it with water cooling on the vrms. really good CLC are almost useless without an amazing board as they dont cool other components that usually cant handle the level it gets to. Also my VID is 1.363 and its high votls, high heat always for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , My cpu/nb takes an extreme amount of volt increase to overclock aswell. i finally got x13 multi at 2600 stable at an offset of +.3 2.38v and that adds a ton more heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not worth it xD).


I have the ud3 rev 1.0. Doesn't hold me back.

I can do 5160mhz on my 8320. MY cpu seems to be a decent one. The motherboard does matter, but I doubt i could get any higher on an different board.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Id suggest upgrading your case etc first, unless you got the money to buy a case suitable for watercooling


I'm sure a corsair H80 would fit?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a laboratory hidden only to the most dedicated over clockers on the planet, a cherry picked 7950 will be pushed to 2GHz on air, crushing the competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Indeed. It outside under 2 feet of snow.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm sure a corsair H80 would fit?


i fail to find a spot even for the H80, unless you stick the rad/ fan on the flimsy side panel


----------



## Deadboy90

Guys, BF4 for 20 bucks!!!!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1446549/origin-battlefield-4-29-99-19-99-if-u-have-the-old-10-off-promotional-code


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i fail to find a spot even for the H80, unless you stick the rad/ fan on the flimsy side panel


What about the exhaust fan? Can't I mount it there and take the exhaust fan away?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Guys, BF4 for 20 bucks!!!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1446549/origin-battlefield-4-29-99-19-99-if-u-have-the-old-10-off-promotional-code


Too bad I bought watchdogs that got delayed till april


----------



## Isuka

i want it too


----------



## ebduncan

I have BF4 . I picked it up over at best buy earlier this week. I haven't installed it yet though. To busy playing other games atm haha


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What about the exhaust fan? Can't I mount it there and take the exhaust fan away?


This is your case correct?



The top of the H80's radiator will probably hit your power supply. Doesn't seem like there's a lot of clearance there at all.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What water cooling do you suggest I get? Will a Corsair H100i cut it?


get a cheaper kit. save up if you cant afford it now you can always overclock further later. then when you get the kit you can still continue to upgrade parts and add to it:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20926/ex-wat-266/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX280_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20837/ex-wat-261/XSPC_Raystorm_AX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19405/ex-wat-251/XSPC_Raystorm_Customizable_RS240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html

all decent options that have room for expansion. Of course can depend on how much room you have.


----------



## d1nky

switched to black hose and testing out coollaboratory pro..


----------



## Kalistoval

Im late to the party, I just upgraded my 1100T for a FX 8320 from my local Directron although Microcenter has a bundle deal for nearly what i paid for the proc on its own, I'm a bit skeptical over the quality of proc Microcenter sells. A question that has been bugging me is if their is an established binning list for the FX8320/FX8350 I have just a small suspicion Microcenter has low binned proc thus why i went with Directron instead even though it ended up costing me nearly the same as a FX8350 ( btw sig rig was sold because my 1100T was better )


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !!!!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> switched to black hose and testing out coollaboratory pro..


Looks awesome, keep the black theme and hose!









Whats is this VID voltage you talk about? Is it the stock voltage for your cpu or gpu? My fx8350 has CPU VID 1.363 according to aida 64. And i run my [email protected], 55c as max load temp, vcore is 1.584 and a h100 cooler. I havent really tried to get stable over 5ghz cause i think my vcore is what it max should be and i cant afford to run and buy new cpu´s all the time. Im just happy to reach the 5ghz limit! And with current rig setup i want it last as this for about 3-4 years maybe. We will see









Btw anyone that has the same mobo and rev 3 of it as me that can reccomend me any special memory? I run my kingston beast at 10-11-10 [email protected] I would love to have like any memory at 2133mhz and maybe 8-9-8 timings? Or should i be satisfied with my current settings?


----------



## X-Alt

What is the proper NB Clock/Voltage to handle 1866 RAM and a 4.315GHz 8320? Should I bump the NB to 2400?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> What is the proper NB Clock/Voltage to handle 1866 RAM and a 4.315GHz 8320? Should I bump the NB to 2400?


Stock 2200 to 2400 both would work.. need need change that just for 1866

As far as that speed test cpunb at 1.2v and Northbridge stock


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Stock 2200 to 2400 both would work.. need need change that just for 1866
> 
> As far as that speed test cpunb at 1.2v and Northbridge stock


Thank you, I may just have found my source of errors. I will also set the RAM Voltage to 1.5 dead, instead of drooping to 1.492.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Thank you, I may just have found my source of errors. I will also set the RAM Voltage to 1.5 dead, instead of drooping to 1.492.


that can help


----------



## jason387

Guys what's the usual ht link overclock for an fx chip??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys what's the usual ht link overclock for an fx chip??


For that clock 2400


----------



## X-Alt

Alright, 3 pass run @1.2CPUNB, NB Voltage default, 1.365V VCore, 21.5 Multi, 200 Bus speed, 1.51DRAM Voltage, [email protected] will begin. My sticks run well alone, but looks like my NB and RAM voltage needed a boost to run both error free.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Alright, 3 pass run @1.2CPUNB, NB Voltage default, 1.365V VCore, 21.5 Multi, 200 Bus speed, 1.51DRAM Voltage, [email protected] will begin. My sticks run well alone, but looks like my NB and RAM voltage needed a boost to run both error free.


Bump cpunb slowly if you hit 1.26 and still no go then it's something else


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For that clock 2400


I've booted up at 3300mhz on the ht link. Is that common for an fc chip??


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Bump cpunb slowly if you hit 1.26 and still no go then it's something else


Alright, should I get errors on this run, then I will go 1.23CPUNB, then 1.26 for my average 3 pass run.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Bump cpunb slowly if you hit 1.26 and still no go then it's something else


lol I run 1.35v on my cpunb 24/7 2.77ghz


----------



## X-Alt

Yeah, the [email protected] run was an epic f4il. Time to run @1.23. Could it be my Memory Slot being finnicky?


----------



## jason387

My Ht Link speed-


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol I run 1.35v on my cpunb 24/7 2.77ghz


For the clocks and speed he is at plus the ram speed and timings.. There should not be a point to raise it too high
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yeah, the [email protected] run was an epic f4il. Time to run @1.23. Could it be my Memory Slot being finnicky?


That could be..


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For the clocks and speed he is at plus the ram speed and timings.. There should not be a point to raise it too high
> That could be..


Well, my DVD drive froze up on me, time to go again for 1.23V. If this fails, I will try and run with the same stick in each slot and see how it goes. Thing is, I got errors in the black ones @1720MHz. Should I increase the HT link or is it [email protected]?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, my DVD drive froze up on me, time to go again for 1.23V. If this fails, I will try and run with the same stick in each slot and see how it goes. Thing is, I got errors in the black ones @1720MHz. Should I increase the HT link or is it [email protected]?


HT link will be fine where it's at


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HT link will be fine where it's at


Alright, so far so good, approaching the end of pass 1. Max I did was 4 passes and I got 92 errors by pass 2 but that was with 1.2CPUNB and 2200MHzNB Clock, so it should do better this time around. Or else, RMA teh RAM!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've booted up at 3300mhz on the ht link.


The highest i've used is 3900mhz, only saw the tiniest benefit when i got close to that bandwidth.

I would doubt that you need much beyond stock for your Rig. If you are running Vm or large ram disks yes you can see a benifet.

otherwise its just adding instability risk into your OC


----------



## d1nky

the HT link is between northbridge and cpu, the northbridge deals with SB and gpus.

why would running a HT at above 3ghz make a blind bit of difference to the cpu, its good to be at near stock or level with cpunb unless you have many gpus or SSDs. ( and I doubt that could fill 10 gbs)

even then a cpu stress test will rarely find instability in the HT as its on the motherboard! serious gaming, file transfers, multi tasking will pick up HT instability...

and whoever is finding trouble in stability, give it some more volts on things that actually effect the cpu. PLL/VDDA, vcore, cpunb V, LLC


----------



## X-Alt

*Sigh*, multiple errors after pass 1. Time to bump up the voltage to 1.24V. I will be testing my single stick in the "suspicious slot". Should I bump the northbridge voltage itself?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> *Sigh*, multiple errors after pass 1. Time to bump up the voltage to 1.24V. I will be testing my single stick in the "suspicious slot". Should I bump the northbridge voltage itself?


I can run 1866 with stock nb voltage


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I can run 1866 with stock nb voltage


Well, it looks like my far right RAM slot does not like 1866MHz RAM, that or 1.23V CPUNB not being suited to a single 4GB stick is likely the cause . Should I RMA the board or is it not worth it?


----------



## X-Alt

Okay, now this is just getting tiresome. Looks like the RAM is simply faulty running in Dual Channel or 2400MHzNB is simply not stable.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I can run 1866 with stock nb voltage


I'm running

5GHz @1.5v
2600 @stock
2400 @stock
2133MHz @1.55v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm running
> 
> *5GHz @1.5v*
> 2600 @stock
> 2400 @stock
> 2133MHz @1.55v


seems low if im honest, id love to see your stability sheets


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> seems low if im honest, id love to see your stability sheets


I posted some a while back. Same setup just new ram. Ran Prime95 smallFTTs for a few hours

Also have a good chip. Stock volts no turbo 1.296v


----------



## X-Alt

It failed, again... @1866 in the black slots. It seems to me as if the RAM itself is broken.. RMA time or should I try and flash a new BIOS in before sending out the RAM?...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, it looks like my far right RAM slot does not like 1866MHz RAM, that or 1.23V CPUNB not being suited to a single 4GB stick is likely the cause . Should I RMA the board or is it not worth it?


Crank up that cpu/nb a bit , should be fine up to 1.4V and throw a little LLC it's way


----------



## dmfree88

You keep saying different settings. What are your ram timings at during all this? Is 1866 stock? Have you tried one stick at a time? Its extremely unlikely to get 2 duds

I got my nb at 2600 cpu/nb volts at 1.36 ram overclocked at 1.66v 1866 at 10-10-10-26 finally getting decent results myself.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I posted some a while back. Same setup just new ram. Ran Prime95 smallFTTs for a few hours
> 
> Also have a good chip. Stock volts no turbo 1.296v


lol small fts and u call that stable surely ya got a jpeg u can post for me, cant stomach going through yor posts

did u do anything else for stability?

i been away alot so just think im some naab and posts them jpegs


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You keep saying different settings. What are your ram timings at during all this? Is 1866 stock? Have you tried one stick at a time? Its extremely unlikely to get 2 duds


9-9-9-27. It is [email protected] It all started three days ago in Project Reality, it had done good before and never let me down. But then I got a freeze [email protected] (still on 2200MHz NB lol), so I ran Memtest86+ and got meh usual Plethora of errors. I tried using each stick in the same slot, one of em has generally more problems than the other. I think my RAM slots are either bad or more likely, my RAM just sucks hard at working together in Dual Channel. I will try and get the [email protected] and if it still fails, the RAM is a dud.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 9-9-9-27. It is [email protected] It all started three days ago in Project Reality, it had done good before and never let me down. But then I got a freeze [email protected] (still on 2200MHz NB lol), so I ran Memtest86+ and got meh usual Plethora of errors. I tried using each stick in the same slot, one of em has generally more problems than the other. I think my RAM slots are either bad or more likely, my RAM just sucks hard at working together in Dual Channel. I will try and get the [email protected] and if it still fails, the RAM is a dud.


Before you ram try running everything at stock and ram at 1866

Also what is the product number of your ram?


----------



## dmfree88

Maybe you got a bad copy of memtest. I know i burned 2 bad copies. One kept saying wrong ram settings but seemed to work fine. The 2nd would freeze instantly. Part of it may have been using dvd disc to burn it but the 3rd cd copy finally worked correctly

P95 large fft or blend do a good job of testing ram i will fail quickly with unstable ram. Are you able to run p95 without fail?

Maybe even push the volts on ram up to 1.65 just to verify its not poorly binned or not cooperating at stock with your imc.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Maybe you got a bad copy of memtest. I know i burned 2 bad copies. One kept saying wrong ram settings but seemed to work fine. The 2nd would freeze instantly. Part of it may have been using dvd disc to burn it but the 3rd cd copy finally worked correctly


The issue is, my RAM is acting finicky in Windows too. After this run, everything will run at Auto and the RAM will be set to 1866MHz. I used an external DVD disc burner to burn it onto a CD.
Edit: DAMN, dat DVD burner scratched meh CD a huge ring. Burning a new copy of the ISO onto a fresh CD. My RAM always happens to be off by "10".


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol small fts and u call that stable surely ya got a jpeg u can post for me, cant stomach going through yor posts
> 
> did u do anything else for stability?
> 
> i been away alot so just think im some naab and posts them jpegs


I also ran IBT and Prime95 Blend. I also do a lot of encoding and game


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The issue is, my RAM is acting finicky in Windows too. After this run, everything will run at Auto and the RAM will be set to 1866MHz. I used an external DVD disc burner to burn it onto a CD.
> Edit: DAMN, dat DVD burner scratched meh CD a huge ring. Burning a new copy of the ISO onto a fresh CD. My RAM always happens to be off by "10".


Maybe even copy to a flash drive. Might be more reliable


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Maybe even copy to a flash drive. Might be more reliable


Alright, its running and if it can complete 3+ passes then it is stable. If not, I will reset @optimized defaults 1866MHz and run. Should it fail, bump up the NB and CPUNB voltage, should that fail, RMA teh RAMz!


----------



## X-Alt

Also, does anyone feel that diagnosing issues in your rig is an enjoyable, fun experience? For some reason I like this :3..


----------



## dmfree88

Yes lol its almost like you have nothing to do once your stable and overclocked lol.

It can be frustrating but i could see myself doing pc diagnosis/repair, would be a fun job.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yes lol its almost like you have nothing to do once your stable and overclocked lol.
> 
> It can be frustrating but i could see myself doing pc diagnosis/repair, would be a fun job.


Here comes your first client, D1nky with his Bricked 990FX Fatal1ty Professional







! Well, this DVD burner is unreliable, froze up on me on a clean, fresh disc.....


----------



## X-Alt

Ugh, not again! The burner has f4iled on me once again. Time to find a FlashDrive to boot on....


----------



## dmfree88

Aww when did d1nky brick the 12 phased beast?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Aww when did d1nky brick the 12 phased beast?


Yesterday, he bought LN2 on the black market (as evidenced by the empty canisters of the former) and formed a makeshift pipe on the CPU. After entering 1.8V into his BIOS and attempting to RUN P95, his screen cut out and he was left with a bricked Fatal1ty board.
/tisdatruth

BTW, after I put the Burner into my trusty USB2.0 ports, it seems to be working better and has not f4iled on me at the 4 minute mark








/480megabits4life


----------



## dmfree88

ya if you were using 3.0 the architecture is actually flawed. 3.0 has some serious issues with compatibility aswell as interference. Thats sad to hear though wonder if he blew a phase or something.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> ya if you were using 3.0 the architecture is actually flawed. 3.0 has some serious issues with compatibility aswell as interference. Thats sad to hear though wonder if he blew a phase or something.


Tis a joke







He just got a new tube tho.


----------



## dmfree88

oh well congratz to him then







. Glad to hear its not broken i was amazed to hear it didnt handle it







.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> oh well congratz to him then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad to hear its not broken i was amazed to hear it didnt handle it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Alright, anyways I got 10+ [email protected]% on pass 1. I restarted at complete stock except for [email protected] Two passes should indicate whether it is stable or not. Then I will add 200MHz to the NB and add my OC [email protected]


----------



## dmfree88

Nb multi of x12 almost never works its like a dead spot for almost everyone here thats tried it. I had to go to x13 which requires a huge bump to 1.36v on cpu/nb which increased cpu temps by 10 degrees. Have you tried just bumping ram volts to 1.65 to see what happens? Still could just be poorly binned. Ive noticed my 1600 ram likes to default to cl11 and doesnt like stock volts stock timings of cl9


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Nb multi of x12 almost never works its like a dead spot for almost everyone here thats tried it. I had to go to x13 which requires a huge bump to 1.36v on cpu/nb which increased cpu temps by 10 degrees. Have you tried just bumping ram volts to 1.65 to see what happens? Still could just be poorly binned. Ive noticed my 1600 ram likes to default to cl11 and doesnt like stock volts stock timings of cl9


Thats way too far ahead of rated spec. RMA time it is.... I had it hang at the slightest test of a high NB voltage. Its now running under a BCLK of 94 after I cleared the CMOS.... Once it comes back, I will get it back in its old OC and it should boot. But for now, its screwed...


----------



## dmfree88

Yes its too high but it also shows you if that was the problem and is way safe to run at to check

Is this new ram? Habe you tested other sticks?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yes its too high but it also shows you if that was the problem and is way safe to run at to check
> 
> Is this new ram? Habe you tested other sticks?


Well, it is Vengeance Pro which came out to support Haswell, only the original Vengeance is on the QVL. I don't have any DDR3 of any kind laying around. I wish I could RMA it for Dominator GTs, but I might simply RMA these, see if it fixes the problem. If not, I will sell the RAM on eBay and get some Dominators that way. It never ran really good, and gave me the Q-Code 66 error a lot....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, it is Vengeance Pro which came out to support Haswell, only the original Vengeance is on the QVL. I don't have any DDR3 of any kind laying around. I wish I could RMA it for Dominator GTs, but I might simply RMA these, see if it fixes the problem. If not, I will sell the RAM on eBay and get some Dominators that way. It never ran really good, and gave me the Q-Code 66 error a lot....


What is the exact kit you are working with?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the exact kit you are working with?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233530

I will try and change the timings and see if it helps. The CHVF-Z's auto had it @9-9-9-24, I changed it to the rated 9-10-9-27. I think we might have found the problem. LLC is @130% and DRAM Current is being pumped to 110%.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233530
> 
> I will try and change the timings and see if it helps. The CHVF-Z's auto had it @9-9-9-24, I changed it to the rated 9-10-9-27. I think we might have found the problem. LLC is @130% and DRAM Current is being pumped to 110%.


Hehe I swear I asked what model number they were


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hehe I swear I asked what model number they were


From your experience, do mismatched timings attribute to errors?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> From your experience, do mismatched timings attribute to errors?


Like 9 10 9... no..

Now with my old ram I did see unstable results when I pushed hard to 2133 and dropped to 8 8 8 18.. but no errors at 8 8 8 24.. so if the ram can't handle a certain timing it can create error and will always fai.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Like 9 10 9... no..
> 
> Now with my old ram I did see unstable results when I pushed hard to 2133 and dropped to 8 8 8 18.. but no errors at 8 8 8 24.. so if the ram can't handle a certain timing it can create error and will always fai.


I mean as in running the timings being different from what it is rated for, such as 9-9-9-24 instead of the rated 9-10-9-27..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I mean as in running the timings being different from what it is rated for, such as 9-9-9-24 instead of the rated 9-10-9-24..


In my experience, it just depends on the kit


----------



## X-Alt

Ugh, this DVD Burner sux hard, yet another freeze up! Back to USB2, again.... I will try and make a bootable USB flash drive tomorrow should this run be an ep1c fail.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my experience, it just depends on the kit


what timings should i be getting @ 2400 mhz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what timings should i be getting @ 2400 mhz


Find loose timings then lower them one by one


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Find loose timings then lower them one by one


how loose on first date?

Are you still fropping?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how loose on first date?
> 
> Are you still fropping?


What ever gets you done.. LOL

Find what will get you to 2400mhz then drop the timings


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What ever gets you done.. LOL
> 
> Find what will get you to 2400mhz then drop the timings


ill have to do it

can u run your [email protected] and post your aida

please


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ill have to do it
> 
> can u run your [email protected] and post your aida
> 
> please


In a few days.. or you can look through my pictures and find it


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how loose on first date?
> 
> Are you still fropping?


What would the overclockerized version of that mean?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Nb multi of x12 almost never works its like a dead spot for *almost everyone here* thats tried it. I had to go to x13 which requires a huge bump to 1.36v on cpu/nb which increased cpu temps by 10 degrees. Have you tried just bumping ram volts to 1.65 to see what happens? Still could just be poorly binned. Ive noticed my 1600 ram likes to default to cl11 and doesnt like stock volts stock timings of cl9


Why are you rubbing off your problems on everyone else? I ran 2400 CPU/NB on my UD3 and now on my UD5 just fine.

Seriously, you and maybe 2-4 other people are not "almost everyone", and it has only been a few others that have problems. Belive me, out of the last 13 months few people have had issues with it in comparison to the hundreds that have come through here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ugh, this DVD Burner sux hard, yet another freeze up! Back to USB2, again.... I will try and make a bootable USB flash drive tomorrow should this run be an ep1c fail.


... Why are you using a burner at all? Your board supports booting from USB, and it;s much faster to do so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> ya if you were using 3.0 the architecture is actually flawed. 3.0 has some serious issues with compatibility aswell as interference. Thats sad to hear though wonder if he blew a phase or something.


USB 3.0 is not only perfectly compatible with USB 2.0, it in fact has the exact same pin out with 3.0 adding more on top of it. The issue would come from the controller or the drivers not being installed, not from the architecture.

Plus 2.0 failed him anyway, so it's the burner's problem.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why are you rubbing off your problems on everyone else? I ran 2400 CPU/NB on my UD3 and now on my UD5 just fine.
> 
> Seriously, you and maybe 2-4 other people are not "almost everyone", and it has only been a few others that have problems. Belive me, out of the last 13 months few people have had issues with it in comparison to the hundreds that have come through here.
> ... Why are you using a burner at all? Your board supports booting from USB, and it;s much faster to do so.
> USB 3.0 is not only perfectly compatible with USB 2.0, it in fact has the exact same pin out with 3.0 adding more on top of it. The issue would come from the controller or the drivers not being installed, not from the architecture.
> 
> Plus 2.0 failed him anyway, so it's the burner's problem.


Well, I was a bit lazy to find me a flash drive...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ill have to do it
> 
> can u run your [email protected] and post your aida
> 
> please


What is your exact ram kit?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, I was a bit lazy to find me a flash drive...


Lazy:

- 1
a : disinclined to activity or exertion : not energetic or vigorous
b : encouraging inactivity or indolence <a>
- 2
a: moving slowly : sluggish
- 3
a: the cause of most computer problems, usually freely admitted by the user in question.








</a>


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lazy:
> 
> - 1
> a : disinclined to activity or exertion : not energetic or vigorous
> b : encouraging inactivity or indolence <a>
> - 2
> a: moving slowly : sluggish
> - 3
> a: the cause of most computer problems, usually freely admitted by the user in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </a>


<a>
Lolz</a>


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> In a few days.. *or you can look through my pictures and find it*


YUck

Dude i just had to fall for that old trick didnt i


Spoiler: Warning:F3ersPictures!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> YUck
> 
> Dude i just had to fall for that old trick didnt i
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:F3ersPictures!


o welcome back get you got me


----------



## cssorkinman

You could try these Gerty : http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780

1.65volts on the dram 1.4V on the cpu/nb


----------



## X-Alt

Yap, got 40000+ errors, looks like my RAM can't run at the rated voltage. RMA time!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You could try these Gerty : http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
> 
> 1.65volts on the dram 1.4V on the cpu/nb


thanks for this but i was looking for aida memory bench scores, so i could have a target to hit lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks for this but i was looking for aida memory bench scores, so i could have a target to hit lol


Ahh ok.....
Don't have the full version of AIDA and my CHV-Z rig is in the middle of a cleaning so I'm not going to be much help I'm afraid

On a different topic, I was wondering what the toll has been on motherboards,psu's and Cpu's in this thread.
How many hardware deaths have their been?
Anyone kill a chip? if so what volts/temp were involved? what was the load? Just curious

I've been playing with a 3770k for a couple of weeks and after looking around a bit, people are killing Ivy B's and turning haswells into "hasbeens" with varying heat and voltage thresholds. I am at 4.9 ghz with HT @ 1.43 votls to the cpu. It looks like some people have fried their chips at similar voltages, Sure makes me nervous to push the $300 chip very hard


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ahh ok.....
> Don't have the full version of AIDA and my CHV-Z rig is in the middle of a cleaning so I'm not going to be much help I'm afraid
> 
> On a different topic, I was wondering what the toll has been on motherboards,psu's and Cpu's in this thread.
> How many hardware deaths have their been?
> Anyone kill a chip? if so what volts/temp were involved? what was the load? Just curious
> 
> I've been playing with a 3770k for a couple of weeks and after looking around a bit, people are killing Ivy B's and turning haswells into "hasbeens" with varying heat and voltage thresholds. I am at 4.9 ghz with HT @ 1.43 votls to the cpu. It looks like some people have fried their chips at similar voltages, Sure makes me nervous to push the $300 chip very hard


Everytings fine and dandy

im just looking forward to a new cpu so i can burn this baby haha


----------



## d1nky

why are people saying/believing ive blown my mobo/cpu from LN2 benching?!

1. I haven't got a pot or supplier of LN2 yet
2. im not a noob and when I bench, I bench.
3. I know when a cpu is a dud and to give in.
4. Power phases aren't everything, quality/design also matter
5. misinformation spreads like wildfire...

gertruude, best way to check timings for your ram at 2400, look on the manufacturers website and see what the 2400 sets are binned at.

I know most companies, test and bin accordingly and to a set voltage.

i.e your hyperx beast are at 11-13-13 1.65v 2400

http://www.kingston.com/us/memory/hyperx/predator/beast

this is the best starting point, also note in your tech sheet the highest cas latency is 11


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> why are people saying/believing ive blown my mobo/cpu from LN2 benching?!
> 
> 1. I haven't got a pot or supplier of LN2 yet
> 2. im not a noob and when I bench, I bench.
> 3. I know when a cpu is a dud and to give in.
> 4. Power phases aren't everything, quality/design also matter
> 5. misinformation spreads like wildfire...
> 
> gertruude, best way to check timings for your ram at 2400, look on the manufacturers website and see what the 2400 sets are binned at.
> 
> I know most companies, test and bin accordingly and to a set voltage.
> 
> i.e your hyperx beast are at 11-13-13 1.65v 2400
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/us/memory/hyperx/predator/beast


Tis a joke, read the rest :3


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Everytings fine and dandy
> 
> im just looking forward to a new cpu so i can burn this baby haha


Out of curiousity, i tried Aida trial version with this rig, running some gskill 2133 cl 10 rated stuff .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## X-Alt

Well, looks like my CHVF-Z was the culprit. The far right red DIMM slot is unstable. Should I RMA or rely on the black ones?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ahh ok.....
> Don't have the full version of AIDA and my CHV-Z rig is in the middle of a cleaning so I'm not going to be much help I'm afraid
> 
> On a different topic, I was wondering what the toll has been on motherboards,psu's and Cpu's in this thread.
> How many hardware deaths have their been?
> Anyone kill a chip? if so what volts/temp were involved? what was the load? Just curious
> 
> I've been playing with a 3770k for a couple of weeks and after looking around a bit, people are killing Ivy B's and turning haswells into "hasbeens" with varying heat and voltage thresholds. I am at 4.9 ghz with HT @ 1.43 votls to the cpu. It looks like some people have fried their chips at similar voltages, Sure makes me nervous to push the $300 chip very hard


I have pushed 1.8v on cpu 1.75 on ram and all sorts of crazy volts on my mobo with 0 ill effects


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have pushed 1.8v on cpu 1.75 on ram and all sorts of crazy volts on my mobo with 0 ill effects


Seems like one of us should have killed something by now lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems like one of us should have killed something by now lol


Well we have stressed about temps lol when I pushed 1.8 volts was for 5.4 ghz... Needless to say I couldn't bench anything multicore..

almost wonder if I was at my wattage limit.

anyone exactly knows what happens when you hit that limit of the psu

These chips have an 85C thermal shutdown so I think that is part of it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well we have stressed about temps lol when I pushed 1.8 volts was for 5.4 ghz... Needless to say I couldn't bench anything multicore..
> 
> almost wonder if I was at my wattage limit.
> 
> anyone exactly knows what happens when you hit that limit of the psu
> 
> These chips have an 85C thermal shutdown so I think that is part of it


I have hit a psu's OCP protection , on the unit in question it black screens the rig and turns the normally yellow or green led on the back to red. It will remain red and not function until you unplug it from the wall socket.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have hit a psu's OCP protection , on the unit in question it black screens the rig and turns the normally yellow or green led on the back to red. It will remain red and not function until you unplug it from the wall socket.


Ok i haven't had that happen to me


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well we have stressed about temps lol when I pushed 1.8 volts was for 5.4 ghz... Needless to say I couldn't bench anything multicore..
> 
> almost wonder if I was at my wattage limit.
> 
> anyone exactly knows what happens when you hit that limit of the psu
> 
> These chips have an 85C thermal shutdown so I think that is part of it


1.8v just for 5.4GHz :O

I get 5.4GHz @1.572v Benchable


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 1.8v just for 5.4GHz :O
> 
> I get 5.4GHz @1.572v Benchable


Yeah I lost the silicon lottery.... 1.62 just for 5.1 I can't even get 5.5


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah I lost the silicon lottery.... 1.62 just for 5.1 I can't even get 5.5


Wow that sucks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

damn i must have the worse clocking 8350 in the thread..

4.6 is about the stable limit @1.47v in bios I believe.

4.7 is a no go. period. full stop. case closed. cannot get full stable, what i would call bench stable LOL.

the chip has seen upwards of 1.61v (the ABSOLUTE limit to my cooling) and i cannot get 4.7 full stable.

@ gurty

when i'm pushing my low bin ares (11-11-11-30 @ 2133 stock) My most stable settings are

11-12-12-35-47 however I need 1.74 in bios on ram to make it work

I can bench @ 10-12-12-34-46 but run into stability issues after a few hours.

this might be different with the kingston ram but i found it easier to set everything but those main 5 timing to Auto

set to 2400 reboot, allow windows to load, Restart again then go back into Bio and lock down those secondary times as what they show up in the bios.

i've found it much easier to get the baseline of the secondary timings and just work up from there.(basically letting the ram work with bio to give you base line require sub timings)

i've only found this necessary for speed above 2133

Another pointer is if one FSB setting isn't jiving switch to the next


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Wow that sucks


Yeah I had 2 chips batch 1236 and 1237 sold 36 before I found out that it was a good batch... sold it new with ought busting the seal.. soon it's part my fault


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah I had 2 chips batch 1236 and 1237 sold 36 before I found out that it was a good batch... sold it new with ought busting the seal.. soon it's part my fault


Lol


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> damn i must have the worse clocking 8350 in the thread..
> 
> 4.6 is about the stable limit @1.47v in bios I believe.
> 
> 4.7 is a no go. period. full stop. case closed. cannot get full stable, what i would call bench stable LOL.
> 
> the chip has seen upwards of 1.61v (the ABSOLUTE limit to my cooling) and i cannot get 4.7 full stable.


Welcome to the mediocre overclocking Vishera club. Come and join me as I get smoked by stock i7's.


----------



## Deadboy90

Well looks like AM3+ is dead completely. No holding out hope for 8 core steamroller cpu's at the end of next year anymore. Here's AMD's roadmap through 2015.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1447025/wccftech-amd-carrizo-apu-to-feature-excavator-core-gcn-graphics-ddr3-memory-and-fm2-support-65w-skus-arrive-in-2015

The sad part is that AMD is going to lose the enthusiast CPU market now, apparently they are riding Vishera all the way into 2016.


----------



## miklkit

I'm there too. Currently at 4.7 with the bios set to 1.617v and it is stable enough for what I do.

Guess I'll just get a 9XXX and run with that for a couple of years, or whenever the new AMD stuff gets better.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well looks like AM3+ is dead completely. No holding out hope for 8 core steamroller cpu's at the end of next year anymore. Here's AMD's roadmap through 2015.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1447025/wccftech-amd-carrizo-apu-to-feature-excavator-core-gcn-graphics-ddr3-memory-and-fm2-support-65w-skus-arrive-in-2015
> 
> The sad part is that AMD is going to lose the enthusiast CPU market now, apparently they are riding Vishera all the way into 2016.


Something i would like to point out..

find me a road map that the R9 290/290x was on before launch


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Something i would like to point out..
> 
> find me a road map that the R9 290/290x was on before launch


Maybe but with Hawaii there were months of rumors and speculation. With a successor to Vishera there's... Nothing. No talk about it at all and a general consensus that there will not be a successor to it on am3+. I'm really bummed, I want a shiny new 8 core steamroller processor. I'm baffled as to why AMD took this route however, failing to cater to the enthusiast fanbase is failing to cater to your most devoted customers.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Something i would like to point out..
> 
> find me a road map that the R9 290/290x was on before launch


Maybe but with Hawaii there were months of rumors and speculation. With a successor to Vishera there's... Nothing. No talk about it at all and a general consensus that there will not be a successor to it on am3+. I'm really bummed, I want a shiny new 8 core steamroller processor. I'm baffled as to why AMD took this route however, failing to cater to the enthusiast fanbase is failing to cater to your most devoted customers.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Something i would like to point out..
> 
> find me a road map that the R9 290/290x was on before launch


Maybe but with Hawaii there were months of rumors and speculation. With a successor to Vishera there's... Nothing. No talk about it at all and a general consensus that there will not be a successor to it on am3+. I'm really bummed, I want a shiny new 8 core steamroller processor. I'm baffled as to why AMD took this route however, failing to cater to the enthusiast fanbase is failing to cater to your most devoted customers.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For that clock 2400
> 
> 
> 
> I've booted up at 3300mhz on the ht link. Is that common for an fc chip??
Click to expand...

really depends on the chip in my experiance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> the HT link is between northbridge and cpu, the northbridge deals with SB and gpus.
> 
> why would running a HT at above 3ghz make a blind bit of difference to the cpu, its good to be at near stock or level with cpunb unless you have many gpus or SSDs. ( and I doubt that could fill 10 gbs)
> 
> even then a cpu stress test will rarely find instability in the HT as its on the motherboard! serious gaming, file transfers, multi tasking will pick up HT instability...
> 
> and whoever is finding trouble in stability, give it some more volts on things that actually effect the cpu. PLL/VDDA, vcore, cpunb V, LLC


better question.... why not? i have mine at 3900.... because i want to, no problems so far
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Nb multi of x12 almost never works its like a dead spot for almost everyone here thats tried it. I had to go to x13 which requires a huge bump to 1.36v on cpu/nb which increased cpu temps by 10 degrees. Have you tried just bumping ram volts to 1.65 to see what happens? Still could just be poorly binned. Ive noticed my 1600 ram likes to default to cl11 and doesnt like stock volts stock timings of cl9


only ever heard about it on giga boards, all my asus boards run fine ( i can do 2400, just not x12 cpu/nb )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, I was a bit lazy to find me a flash drive...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy:
> 
> - 1
> a : disinclined to activity or exertion : not energetic or vigorous
> b : encouraging inactivity or indolence <a>
> - 2
> a: moving slowly : sluggish
> - 3
> a: the cause of most computer problems, usually freely admitted by the user in question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </a>
Click to expand...

<a>hahaha
</a>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems like one of us should have killed something by now lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well we have stressed about temps lol when I pushed 1.8 volts was for 5.4 ghz... Needless to say I couldn't bench anything multicore..
> 
> almost wonder if I was at my wattage limit.
> 
> anyone exactly knows what happens when you hit that limit of the psu
> 
> These chips have an 85C thermal shutdown so I think that is part of it
Click to expand...

mine just shuts down IE you pull plug from the wall... not like it logs me outta windows or anything
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well looks like AM3+ is dead completely. No holding out hope for 8 core steamroller cpu's at the end of next year anymore. Here's AMD's roadmap through 2015.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1447025/wccftech-amd-carrizo-apu-to-feature-excavator-core-gcn-graphics-ddr3-memory-and-fm2-support-65w-skus-arrive-in-2015
> 
> The sad part is that AMD is going to lose the enthusiast CPU market now, apparently they are riding Vishera all the way into 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Something i would like to point out..
> 
> find me a road map that the R9 290/290x was on before launch
Click to expand...

this they are good about being tight lipped


----------



## By-Tor

Finally able to get 5 ghz stable...

FSB @ 304mhz
Sammy's running @ 2432mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/juusar

http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/5ghz_zps6323ecf6.jpg.html


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Finally able to get 5 ghz stable...
> 
> FSB @ 304mhz
> Sammy's running @ 2432mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/juusar
> 
> http://s747.photobucket.com/user/Bytor_Photo2112/media/5ghz_zps6323ecf6.jpg.html


Nice, welcome to the 5ghz club









Now when i read about memory ocíng on last pages i wonder if i should aim for 1866mhz on my kingston ram since its the max the fx8350´s IMC will handle on paper anyway? Caue now i run 10-11-10 28 CR [email protected], and these sticks are optimized for inte rigs iot says, so its my BAD! But im thinking of lowering memory to 1866mhz and same time lower timings to 9-10-9 24 1CR if possible. Think i would gain from that? And lets say that i wanted to push my memory a tiny bit more and tighten ram to 9-9-9 24 1CR. Can increasing the volt to my ram help me do that? Or in wich cases does more volt to the memory gives u any benefit? Only when tighten timings or only when you try to go higher on the mhz, or maybe both?

Link of my memory:

http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KHX21C11T3K2_8X.pdf

And a bad ss of aida64:

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/6666/t0mh.png ( can only see im in 2nd place wich doesnt tell yopu to much), Gonna take some mins now to find a proper program to comparing memorys and try and use it on the setup of my memory now and then compare to when i lower memory mhz 1866mhz and tigher timings!


----------



## Twirlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well looks like AM3+ is dead completely. No holding out hope for 8 core steamroller cpu's at the end of next year anymore. Here's AMD's roadmap through 2015.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1447025/wccftech-amd-carrizo-apu-to-feature-excavator-core-gcn-graphics-ddr3-memory-and-fm2-support-65w-skus-arrive-in-2015
> 
> The sad part is that AMD is going to lose the enthusiast CPU market now, apparently they are riding Vishera all the way into 2016.


I find it very very unlikely that AMD will not release anything "high end" till 2016. I personally can imagine seeing something at the end of 2014. For AMD to have a huge gap with no 6/8 cores would not make much sense as soon will be a great time for them to launch one because:

The new consoles are 8 cores. This would be a great way to market a gaming/high end CPU, to say they are powering both new consoles.
Mantle will be making better use of more cores.
Software is becoming increasingly multithreaded

I personally feel that AMD wont be releasing anything special on AM3+. Maybe they could release it in a APU socket but with no integrated graphics (bit like the Athlon X4 750K). Maybe this could make sense to save money and to hopefully get more sales as people can easily upgrade from a APU to a 8 core or similar. They could also be waiting a while for a few new games to come out and for mantle to hopefully show people that a AMD 8 core is competitive in gaming and is a very reasonable choice, then release a new generation when theres not so much negativity around AMD processors and gaming (judging from posts on a few forums since it's release peoples opinions of these processors and how it is for games have changed). I remember several threads on another forum where the 8320/8350s would constantly be bashed for not being able to keep up with other Intel processors. In recent games (such as Battlefield 4, Crysis etc) the 8 cores can play it equally as well as more expensive Intel processors.

Of course this is all my opinion and I have no solid facts or evidence to back any of it up


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better question.... why not? i have mine at 3900.... because i want to, no problems so far


you have a slight need with the quad gpus, not sure how much storage you got tbh.

for noobs it only confuses things, and could add to the probability of instability.


----------



## gertruude

im buildin a pc for my stepson and with his case there is a plug:

vcc
usb2-
usb2 +
gnd
shield

i aint seen it before and was wondering what it is and where does it go lol
i googled but cant seem to fnd info on it

thanks in a dvance


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Nice, welcome to the 5ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when i read about memory ocíng on last pages i wonder if i should aim for 1866mhz on my kingston ram since its the max the fx8350´s IMC will handle on paper anyway? Caue now i run 10-11-10 28 CR [email protected], and these sticks are optimized for inte rigs iot says, so its my BAD! But im thinking of lowering memory to 1866mhz and same time lower timings to 9-10-9 24 1CR if possible. Think i would gain from that? And lets say that i wanted to push my memory a tiny bit more and tighten ram to 9-9-9 24 1CR. Can increasing the volt to my ram help me do that? Or in wich cases does more volt to the memory gives u any benefit? Only when tighten timings or only when you try to go higher on the mhz, or maybe both?
> 
> Link of my memory:
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KHX21C11T3K2_8X.pdf
> 
> And a bad ss of aida64:
> 
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/6666/t0mh.png ( can only see im in 2nd place wich doesnt tell yopu to much), Gonna take some mins now to find a proper program to comparing memorys and try and use it on the setup of my memory now and then compare to when i lower memory mhz 1866mhz and tigher timings!


It really depends. The tighter timing may help however I have a feeling that the higher frequency would be better... is there any way to push the ram higher?

And yes voltage can help


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im buildin a pc for my stepson and with his case there is a plug:
> 
> vcc
> usb2-
> usb2 +
> gnd
> shield
> 
> i aint seen it before and was wondering what it is and where does it go lol
> i googled but cant seem to fnd info on it
> 
> thanks in a dvance


looks like separate USB connectors.

here this should help

http://www.directron.com/installusb.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> looks like separate USB connectors.
> 
> here this should help
> 
> http://www.directron.com/installusb.html


cheers ears


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better question.... why not? i have mine at 3900.... because i want to, no problems so far
> 
> 
> 
> you have a slight need with the quad gpus, not sure how much storage you got tbh.
> 
> for noobs it only confuses things, and could add to the probability of instability.
Click to expand...

yes but that would be why we never tell new ppl to oc it .. we acctually tell them to avoid it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im buildin a pc for my stepson and with his case there is a plug:
> 
> vcc
> usb2-
> usb2 +
> gnd
> shield
> 
> i aint seen it before and was wondering what it is and where does it go lol
> i googled but cant seem to fnd info on it
> 
> thanks in a dvance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im buildin a pc for my stepson and with his case there is a plug:
> 
> vcc
> usb2-
> usb2 +
> gnd
> shield
> 
> i aint seen it before and was wondering what it is and where does it go lol
> i googled but cant seem to fnd info on it
> 
> thanks in a dvance
> 
> 
> 
> looks like separate USB connectors.
> 
> here this should help
> 
> http://www.directron.com/installusb.html
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> looks like separate USB connectors.
> 
> here this should help
> 
> http://www.directron.com/installusb.html
> 
> 
> 
> cheers ears
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## d1nky

LOL megaman you love those massive multi quote posts!


----------



## Nin10dO

Just ordered an FX-8320 from Newegg. Anyone know how to claim the Far Cry 3 game coupon?
For the people who upgraded from the Phenom II X4 9XX; did you see any noticeable improvements upgrading to the FX 8320/ FX-8350 in terms of gaming and rendering, etc?
My old X4 965 idled at 40C+ and reached nearly 70C at load, but I probably didn't install the cooler properly. What is the average temperature you get for those who didn't overclock and using the stock cooler? I bought Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound and I plan on using that instead of the thermal compound the stock cooler brings; I heard that it lowers the temperature a bit even without a custom cooler.

Thanks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nin10dO*
> 
> Just ordered an FX-8320 from Newegg. Anyone know how to claim the Far Cry 3 game coupon?
> For the people who upgraded from the Phenom II X4 9XX; did you see any noticeable improvements upgrading to the FX 8320/ FX-8350 in terms of gaming and rendering, etc?
> My old X4 965 idled at 40C+ and reached nearly 70C at load, but I probably didn't install the cooler properly. What is the average temperature you get for those who didn't overclock and using the stock cooler? I bought Arctic Silver 5 thermal compound and I plan on using that instead of the thermal compound the stock cooler brings; I heard that it lowers the temperature a bit even without a custom cooler.
> 
> Thanks.


Big difference between the chips it is a good upgrade.. I noticed a difference coming from an 100th phenom 2

Stock cooler it reaches 50 to 60c... AS5 will help over stock Tim

Multi threading is way better... There also should be a code to enter either origin or steam to download fc3 once you have the chip delivered


----------



## yancyv8

Really quick question. I just bought the 8350 yesterday for $150 and I don't have a motherboard yet. I just ordered a R9 270X as well.

Should I keep my 8350 or return it for a 760k and a FM2+ board that's ready for kaveri? Is kaveri going to be better than the 8350 and if so by how much?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> Really quick question. I just bought the 8350 yesterday for $150 and I don't have a motherboard yet. I just ordered a R9 270X as well.
> 
> Should I keep my 8350 or return it for a 760k and a FM2+ board that's ready for kaveri? Is kaveri going to be better than the 8350 and if so by how much?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Kaveri is for APU's. AMD will not be releasing any main stream/high end cpu's until 2015.


----------



## Mega Man

can I borrow your time machine please? I understand they released a road map, but there is nothing saying they have to follow it, please don't misunderstand. I am not saying to get your hopes up writhe


----------



## Mega Man

can I borrow your time machine please? I understand they released a road map, but there is nothing saying they have to follow it, please don't misunderstand. I am not saying to get your hopes up either


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yancyv8*
> 
> Really quick question. I just bought the 8350 yesterday for $150 and I don't have a motherboard yet. I just ordered a R9 270X as well.
> 
> Should I keep my 8350 or return it for a 760k and a FM2+ board that's ready for kaveri? Is kaveri going to be better than the 8350 and if so by how much?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


what are you going to be using your computer for?

anything more then light gaming i would think the FX would be better then the APU

on a side note.. I might have to pull the trigger on a sale on 8gb of tridentX 2400s SO MUCH [email protected]@@@


----------



## Strajder

Ok guys now I am officially member of this club. Today I buyed fx 8350 and have some questions regarding some strange reading in hwmonitor.



Cpu is set to its stock values, with my phenom I was able to se all 4 cores temps displayed but here I have only one"package" value under cpu. Is this normal or it must show all 8 core temps? Also there is no value for power under "package" which was present with previous cpu so is this also normal or not and one more thing is this "package temp are correct readings, as you can see prime is running, because with previous cpu with stock values under prime temps were much higher?


----------



## dmfree88

Uninstall hwmonitor, download hwinfo64. Problem solved


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Uninstall hwmonitor, download hwinfo64. Problem solved


I reinstalled hwmonitor several times alo installed hwinfo64 but there is no core temps reading.


----------



## dmfree88

My bad i edited the post it didnt submit. Theres no core specific temp readings on vishera. Also max safe temp lowers to 62 so it probably isnt as wide of a heat range as the phenom (dont know personally). Either way its good u have more room to play


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Ok guys now I am officially member of this club. Today I buyed fx 8350 and have some questions regarding some strange reading in hwmonitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu is set to its stock values, with my phenom I was able to se all 4 cores temps displayed but here I have only one"package" value under cpu. Is this normal or it must show all 8 core temps? Also there is no value for power under "package" which was present with previous cpu so is this also normal or not and one more thing is this "package temp are correct readings, as you can see prime is running, because with previous cpu with stock values under prime temps were much higher?


Package temp is core temp one in the same


----------



## dmfree88

Not really. Package temp is the entire cpu. Each core produces its own heat. Ive seen on cpu that read multiple core temps that the main core working be at 70 degrees while the rest are at 40 and the package at 50ish. Package is generally the average of all the cores. Not sure how vishera works with its strange algorithm temp readings though


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Not really. Package temp is the entire cpu. Each core produces its own heat. Ive seen on cpu that read multiple core temps that the main core working be at 70 degrees while the rest are at 40 and the package at 50ish. Package is generally the average of all the cores. Not sure how vishera works with its strange algorithm temp readings though


the way AMDs FX sensors are read is odd, they don't have a single sensor for each core. the 'socket' and 'core' are read/calculated in two different ways.

Core is DTS which is calculated from Tjmax, and the 'package/core' or whatever it is, is read from the motherboard sensor, hence its the same as bios.

I only use the 'core' temp reading as I know its AMDs sensor, but only accurate closer to Tjmax.

google for an AMD whitepaper, itll take you hours to find one but itll explain the sensors. also theres a summary of FX dts sensor somewhere on the net.


----------



## Strajder

With phenom I had cpu temp and 4 core temp, now instead of core temp there is package temp. I will start overclocking tomorrow so what temp I need to monitor while testing, package temp or cpu temp??


----------



## dmfree88

Cpu temp should be the socket temp which is usually 7-10 degrees hotter and is largely ignored. You will want to watch package or cpu 0 in hwinfo64.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Cpu temp should be the socket temp which is usually 7-10 degrees hotter and is largely ignored. You will want to watch package or cpu 0 in hwinfo64.


Aka what I said.. Also because there are versions that will read all 8 cores.. but doesn't matter as they are 1 to 2 c difference. .

@d1nky

Core/package same temp.. socket/cpu aka bios is the same.. just correcting what you put that would spread confusion

@strajder

Use the package temp.. Don't let that go over 62c


----------



## d1nky

thanks feers, I always get confused which is which... none are relevant tbh lol

ill edit post!


----------



## dmfree88

Check again package is only same as core if all cores are loaded. Run a single core game or program and check package vs single core you will see package is less then loaded core but more then idle cores.

This is not possible to check on vishera obviously and again im not sure how this factors into how they figure temps on vishera. But package doesnt match the hottest core on most processors its close to average of all cores.


----------



## d1nky

i thought package and core were the same thing......

this is sums it up tbh

_The "CPU 0" temperature under AMD processor section comes straight from the CPU package sensor. Unfortunately later AMD CPUs seem to have this sensor extremely inaccurate, especially at lower temperatures. They should provide more precise values when the temperature gets closer to the critical point.
The "CPU" temperature under IT8712F comes most probably from a sensor (diode) placed near the CPU socket, however only the board designer (ASUS) knows this exactly.
So it's hard to make a precise judgment, my personal opinion is that the "CPU" value should be more precise (I don't trust the internal AMD CPU sensors in later CPUs at all). You might want to verify this with an ASUS monitoring tool._

found in hwinfo forum.


----------



## cssorkinman

Richland in the house







http://valid.canardpc.com/k5iix3

Left everything to auto and kept punching up the multi in Control center - CNQ enabled and all power saving mombojumbo still active. Looks promising, got to 5.1ghz on superpi stable. 5.2 ghz blackscreened. Stock X4 140 watt cooler , the thing was running very cool too, 28 C


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Check again package is only same as core if all cores are loaded. Run a single core game or program and check package vs single core you will see package is less then loaded core but more then idle cores.
> 
> This is not possible to check on vishera obviously and again im not sure how this factors into how they figure temps on vishera. But package doesnt match the hottest core on most processors its close to average of all cores.


Dude, it still is the same temp.. Im home now so I can prove it.. after I leave to the store for a bit haha.. Ill be back and show you.. yes the package would show lower but.. still does not mean that it is the same temp sensor.. they changed it from showing all cores to showing just the package..

*PACKAGE IS NOT SOCKET*


----------



## d1nky

FX chips have never shown single core temps....

package/core DTS sensor located in chip - calculated from Tjmax

socket/cpu motherboard diode, not based on tjmax but 'analogue'

just watch cpu0 and job done!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Richland in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k5iix3
> 
> Left everything to auto and kept punching up the multi in Control center - CNQ enabled and all power saving mombojumbo still active. Looks promising, got to 5.1ghz on superpi stable. 5.2 ghz blackscreened. Stock X4 140 watt cooler , the thing was running very cool too, 28 C


Very high volts for that 6800K. I was way below that with my 6800K on Air


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Very high volts for that 6800K. I was way below that with my 6800K on Air


I was surprised to see the board do that, all voltages were on auto, all power saving features were at defaults ,the vdroop offset was also in it's default setting.

What was your best stable clock with that rig?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Dude, it still is the same temp.. Im home now so I can prove it.. after I leave to the store for a bit haha.. Ill be back and show you.. yes the package would show lower but.. still does not mean that it is the same temp sensor.. they changed it from showing all cores to showing just the package..
> 
> *PACKAGE IS NOT SOCKET*


I never said package was socket. Re read what i wrote. Package is cpu 0 in hwinfo64. My point was its the average of the core temps or close to


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was surprised to see the board do that, all voltages were on auto, all power saving features were at defaults ,the vdroop offset was also in it's default setting.
> 
> What was your best stable clock with that rig?


I really can't say as I never tries above 5GHz


----------



## dmfree88

I just started playing nfs rivals for pc. Pretty fun. Hows the ps4?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I just started playing nfs rivals for pc. Pretty fun. Hows the ps4?


Its amazing. I'm just loving it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I just started playing nfs rivals for pc. Pretty fun. Hows the ps4?


it is my fav game on the ps4, i like being cops ~


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is my fav game on the ps4, i like being cops ~


Need for speed has been such a great series- I first played it on a commodore 64, and it was awesome even back then


----------



## anothergeek

So I changed my method of overclocking, and this fixed one big thing: The core VID (now 1.488)

I use AMD GPU, so I use CCC. This may work differently for Nvidia users and AMD's base overdrive software.

First I turned everything in BIOS to default (besides my RAM frequencies). The only thing I changed then was turn core boost OFF.

From here I booted into windows and open CCC. I open the cpu configuration for overdrive and ran auto-tune. Now your CPU may go far or may not. I stopped the program when it began the cycle at 4.9ghz. This is high enough for me.

Some things to know. The testing takes a little while. Getting through 4.8Ghz with an FX8320 from 3.5Ghz took 13 tests.

Other thing. This software turns off aero. Aero will not work it. It is a loss to some, or no big deal for me.

Afterwards, when you stop the test, it does an automatic reboot. Now you'd think you're done now, but now you must reboot again, and get into BIOS, and enable core boost. If you do not disable core boost, run auto-tune, and then turn on core-boost, this will not work properly.

Finally I ran Wprime with all cores @4.8Ghz got the same times as I would via BIOS overclocking, except my Core VID was inline with my Vcore, meaning MUCH more stability.

Cheers


----------



## anothergeek

Well except now A LOT of weird things are happening ><

Funny Wprime would run perfect

Start anything like a game and it just spirals out of control. Skyrim was in HAVOK, the engine just sped out of control heh

I wish I knew what to do about the core VID, but back to BIOS


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> Well except now A LOT of weird things are happening ><
> 
> Funny Wprime would run perfect
> 
> Start anything like a game and it just spirals out of control. Skyrim was in HAVOK, the engine just sped out of control heh
> 
> I wish I knew what to do about the core VID, but back to BIOS


.......... wprime is a benchmark

why do people use benchmarks to determine stability

ibt-avx, prime 95 ......


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> So I changed my method of overclocking, and this fixed one big thing: The core VID (now 1.488)
> 
> I use AMD GPU, so I use CCC. This may work differently for Nvidia users and AMD's base overdrive software.
> 
> First I turned everything in BIOS to default (besides my RAM frequencies). The only thing I changed then was turn core boost OFF.
> 
> From here I booted into windows and open CCC. I open the cpu configuration for overdrive and ran auto-tune. Now your CPU may go far or may not. I stopped the program when it began the cycle at 4.9ghz. This is high enough for me.
> 
> Some things to know. The testing takes a little while. Getting through 4.8Ghz with an FX8320 from 3.5Ghz took 13 tests.
> 
> Other thing. This software turns off aero. Aero will not work it. It is a loss to some, or no big deal for me.
> 
> Afterwards, when you stop the test, it does an automatic reboot. Now you'd think you're done now, but now you must reboot again, and get into BIOS, and enable core boost. If you do not disable core boost, run auto-tune, and then turn on core-boost, this will not work properly.
> 
> Finally I ran Wprime with all cores @4.8Ghz got the same times as I would via BIOS overclocking, except my Core VID was inline with my Vcore, meaning MUCH more stability.
> 
> Cheers


DO NOT USE AMD OVERDRIVE OR AUTO-TUNE FOR CPU OC. Doesn't work well and gives very unstable behavior. Thru the bios is best unless your board manufacturer has a program within windows to do it ie CONTROL CENTER for MSI. And actually when you are adjusting the vcore in AOD you are still just adjusting the offset, same results (this does not include LLC).


----------



## Mega Man

hehe i thought he found that out. but good points


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hehe i thought he found that out. but good points


From his second post couldn't tell if that was his conclusion or not. Seeing how he referred to VID I figured not.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I just started playing nfs rivals for pc. Pretty fun. Hows the ps4?


Its Awesome. Now I just need to figure out how to watercool it and set up a litecoin miner...


----------



## dmfree88

haha thatd be nuts. im sure its possible







.

Off subject I was able to see large improvements in aida benchmarks at 2600 nb vs 2200 with ram at 1866. But for some reason its still not 100% stable (no matter how many more or less volts i pump into it). Seems its got minor glitches here and there even at the most stable volts i could find. Benches fine and passes ibt but will randomly minimize full screen games and terminate with memory error when attempting to close games. Also when running certain youtube videos this craziness happens:



Was crazy tried turning on/off monitor, replugging it in. It wasnt frozen the screen was flashing but the other monitor was working fine and could shutdown/restart from there. (Also its HDMI while the other is DVI)

The only reason i found out it was youtube videos is I would run CS:GO and certain servers MOTD would popup a video and that would cause the screen to freak out(and it didnt happen everytime just randomly), As soon as the video shutdown it would fix itself while gaming. Was able to make it happen in browser but once the browser is closed it still continues until PC is reset. I kept adding volts to cpu/nb aswell as ram and lowered cpu clock and still same results seems 100% stable but just random little errors.

Really having trouble figuring it out I guess it just doesn't like x13 multi either or I have some jacked up ram, I dont know I may try flashing to the new bios see what happens. I seemed to be running into similar issues with the FSB overclocking. It was more minor but I noticed in my VPN for work that one of the main programs I used was always flashing if i highlighted anything. I thought it had to do with the VPN but noone at work was having those issues. When I finally went back to multi overclock like a week later (Both at 2600 nb and 2200 stock) the flashing stopped but at 2600 the other issues mentioned happened.

Anyways heres the Aida results aswell, I ran twice on both to verify it wasnt a "fluke" run all results similar:

2600:

2200:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I just started playing nfs rivals for pc. Pretty fun. Hows the ps4?
> 
> 
> 
> Its Awesome. Now I just need to figure out how to watercool it and set up a litecoin miner...
Click to expand...

It would be useless as one. it's just a 7850.

Easier to just get a 7870 for $150 or so and use that, at least it'll be worth something in terms of mining power. A pair of Windforces (1100/1200 clocks) are good for about 900 KH/s.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> haha thatd be nuts. im sure its possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Off subject I was able to see large improvements in aida benchmarks at 2600 nb vs 2200 with ram at 1866. But for some reason its still not 100% stable (no matter how many more or less volts i pump into it). Seems its got minor glitches here and there even at the most stable volts i could find. Benches fine and passes ibt but will randomly minimize full screen games and terminate with memory error when attempting to close games. Also when running certain youtube videos this craziness happens:
> 
> 
> 
> Was crazy tried turning on/off monitor, replugging it in. It wasnt frozen the screen was flashing but the other monitor was working fine and could shutdown/restart from there. (Also its HDMI while the other is DVI)
> 
> The only reason i found out it was youtube videos is I would run CS:GO and certain servers MOTD would popup a video and that would cause the screen to freak out(and it didnt happen everytime just randomly), As soon as the video shutdown it would fix itself while gaming. Was able to make it happen in browser but once the browser is closed it still continues until PC is reset. I kept adding volts to cpu/nb aswell as ram and lowered cpu clock and still same results seems 100% stable but just random little errors.
> 
> Really having trouble figuring it out I guess it just doesn't like x13 multi either or I have some jacked up ram, I dont know I may try flashing to the new bios see what happens. I seemed to be running into similar issues with the FSB overclocking. It was more minor but I noticed in my VPN for work that one of the main programs I used was always flashing if i highlighted anything. I thought it had to do with the VPN but noone at work was having those issues. When I finally went back to multi overclock like a week later (Both at 2600 nb and 2200 stock) the flashing stopped but at 2600 the other issues mentioned happened.
> 
> Anyways heres the Aida results aswell, I ran twice on both to verify it wasnt a "fluke" run all results similar:
> 
> 2600:
> 
> 2200:


I assume you did add more volts to your RAM as well? Since we have the same board and almost the same chip as well, i had the same issues like you have now.

I noticed that when i set the RAM voltage to 1.65 in bios its not accurate because when i looked in HWINFO64 i saw that the actual voltage was way lower than what i have set in the bios, so to have 1.65 volts i need to set the voltage in bios to 1.7 than i have 1.65 or little higher than that.

Also when i set my CPU/NB higher i set the NB voltage at 1.35 volts and CPU/NB to 1.3 volts.

What i try to say is that you need to look at the actual voltage you get when you have set it in your bios because bios voltage settings are not very accurate.

Good luck


----------



## dmfree88

Ya i discovered that aswell. 1.72v in bios is 1.695 in hwinfo64. But yes ive tried up past 1.7(in hwinfo64) and i get no difference. After alot of ram tinkering this seems to be the better timing/clock ratio with the best scores but i cant get the cpu/nb to cooperate. Fsb oc has strange instability no matter what its set at(even very close to normal clocks with only fsb boost). Not sure what to blame but i get different results fsb vs multiplier no matter how close the clocks so im wondering if the board has some sort of issue. I dont really know anymore :/


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It would be useless as one. it's just a 7850.
> 
> Easier to just get a 7870 for $150 or so and use that, at least it'll be worth something in terms of mining power. A pair of Windforces (1100/1200 clocks) are good for about 900 KH/s.


Still want to try this myself. Your probably right on sheer hash rate, but the the bottleneck with lightcoin is system ram-vram latency. HSA's specialty. Ps4 should be the most efficient miner power/khs. Already know my limits with the fx chips and no word on a fx steamroller. Nothing better to do.


----------



## Strajder

Ok guys here is some results.



With phenom when overclocking cpu temp was always lower then core temp but here temps are oposite so is this correct with fx 8350 or not?


----------



## dmfree88

Yes cpu temp is socket which is generally 7-10 degrees hotter then package or core


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Yes cpu temp is socket which is generally 7-10 degrees hotter then package or core


Sometimes at very high overclocks, core or package can also exceed cpu temps.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It would be useless as one. it's just a 7850.
> 
> Easier to just get a 7870 for $150 or so and use that, at least it'll be worth something in terms of mining power. A pair of Windforces (1100/1200 clocks) are good for about 900 KH/s.
> 
> 
> 
> Still want to try this myself. Your probably right on sheer hash rate, but the the bottleneck with lightcoin is system ram-vram latency. HSA's specialty. Ps4 should be the most efficient miner power/khs. Already know my limits with the fx chips and no word on a fx steamroller. Nothing better to do.
Click to expand...

My 7870s gets ~450 KH/s each.

My 7990 gets about 675 per die, totaling at 1350 KH/s.

My 7970 gets about 650 KH/s.

My system RAM is at 1600 10-10-10 (substitute kit), and all cards are running in effective 2.0 x8 mode with the exception of the 7870s which are on 3.0 x16 mode. KH/s is the ONLY value of importance. Whatever is holding you back from higher numbers, THAT is your bottleneck. It's always Core and VRAM speed, never bandwidth.

This is actually one of the few kinds of GPGPU work that is NOT latency sensitive. CGMiner uses nearly no CPU time or System ram. Like Folding and Bitcoin, a work unit is passed to the GPU for a while so it can work on it. When it's done, it's given back to the server of the pool you're mining for. They work on these loads for multiple seconds (sometimes nearing a minute), making actual GPU transfer times very little.

Power efficiency can matter... For example a GTX 580 pulls in 250 KH/s with it's 250-300w usage, barely making $145 per month* while costing $21 on power (in Chicago). But in comparison, my 7990 at 360-375w can pull in 1350 KH/s, making $807 per month* while costing "just" $26... But again, I could cut my card's efficiency in half and it would be just fine.

The most efficient miners are GCN 1.1. That would be the 7790, which is worthless for it's price, the 7990 which has problems cooling itself under real litecoin load, and the 290/290x which have throttle issues and are expensive for the potential hash rate. All of which are GCN 1.1 and are better then normal GCN cards.

Not that it _really_ matters, because the current difficulty and value of litecoin even normal GCN is quickly profitable, especially if you already own some for gaming and don't need to invest. Cards slower than the 7870 are simply not worth it however, as under that compute power starts to drop off. 7950s are at a good price-to-hash ratio if you can get them sub-$250, but if you can't afford the power bill you have no business investing in GPUs to mine anyway.

For the record, a full stock 7850 (See: PS4) pulls in an abysmal 300 KH/s (About as good as a 6870)... While it would be as power efficient as a 7870, it is not cost efficient, as the 7870's additional clocks and cores give it far more of a lead then there is price difference between the cards.

My 7870s mine 24/7 and my 7990/7970 mine when sleeping/working/not there. I'm not speaking theoreticals, I'm speaking experience.

*At current Difficulty and LiteCoin value. Will probably change in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## cssorkinman

Wonder what my 4870x2's would produce in bitcoin or litecoin? They would eat me out of house and home as far as electricity goes, but they would sure take the chill off the basement


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wonder what my 4870x2's would produce in bitcoin or litecoin? They would eat me out of house and home as far as electricity goes, but they would sure take the chill off the basement


Supposedly about 140 KH/s per die (~280 per card) while sucking down a hefty 300w each. So not much better than a pair of 580s really. But since you don't have to pay for the cards... as long as it'll pay for it's own power, hey, free money. If you have a motherboard/cpu/ram/psu for them that is.

Cards typically draw about as much power as their "max TDP" under worst case non-OC scenarios. In the case of a 4870x2, that's 75w for the PCI-e port, 75w for the 6-pin, and 150w for the 8-pin.

Watts are measured by the "hour". This is why a power bill is measured in Kilowatt hours. fairly simple equation to estimate power bill:

(Card Wattage) * 24 * 30 = Watts per month
(Monthly wattage) / 1000 = Monthly Kilowatts
(Monthly K-Watt) * (Cost per K-Watt) = cost per month.

You can find your cost per kilowatt on your power bill. In my case, one kilowatt of power cost 9.7 cents. So for my 7990...

375 * 24 * 30 = 270,000 (W/Hs)
270,000 / 1,000 = 270 (KW/Hs)
270 * .097 = $26

Assuming I run 24/7 the entire month, of course.

As for finding how well your cards can hash, this is a nice hardware reference:
https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison

And for turning that hash rate into coins:
http://www.litecoinminingcalculator.com/index.php?

And for turning coins into money:
http://litecoinexchangerate.org/

Note that you will need a 3rd party service to exchange coins for money, and it can be a bit of a hassle. Your best bet is to find one in your country, so that bank transfers or mailing you a check are not outrageously expensive. Be sure to do your research and math before jumping in, as it's important to know what you're doing before investing money in anything.

I've gone through the pain of learning how to do all this myself. If you decide to get into it and need help, just ask.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Supposedly about 140 KH/s per die (~280 per card) while sucking down a hefty 300w each. So not much better than a pair of 580s really. But since you don't have to pay for the cards... as long as it'll pay for it's own power, hey, free money. If you have a motherboard/cpu/ram/psu for them that is.
> 
> Cards typically draw about as much power as their "max TDP" under worst case non-OC scenarios. In the case of a 4870x2, that's 75w for the PCI-e port, 75w for the 6-pin, and 150w for the 8-pin.
> 
> Watts are measured by the "hour". This is why a power bill is measured in Kilowatt hours. fairly simple equation to estimate power bill:
> 
> (Card Wattage) * 24 * 30 = Watts per month
> (Monthly wattage) / 1000 = Monthly Kilowatts
> (Monthly K-Watt) * (Cost per K-Watt) = cost per month.
> 
> You can find your cost per kilowatt on your power bill. In my case, one kilowatt of power cost 9.7 cents. So for my 7990...
> 
> 375 * 24 * 30 = 270,000 (W/Hs)
> 270,000 / 1,000 = 270 (KW/Hs)
> 270 * .097 = $26
> 
> Assuming I run 24/7 the entire month, of course.
> 
> As for finding how well your cards can hash, this is a nice hardware reference:
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison
> 
> And for turning that hash rate into coins:
> http://www.litecoinminingcalculator.com/index.php?
> 
> And for turning coins into money:
> http://litecoinexchangerate.org/
> 
> Note that you will need a 3rd party service to exchange coins for money, and it can be a bit of a hassle. Your best bet is to find one in your country, so that bank transfers or mailing you a check are not outrageously expensive. Be sure to do your research and math before jumping in, as it's important to know what you're doing before investing money in anything.
> 
> I've gone through the pain of learning how to do all this myself. If you decide to get into it and need help, just ask.


Always a great resource for information, thanks KyadCK


----------



## d1nky

I don't know anything about mining!

so a cpu and gpu can mine?

and a litecoin in GBP is atm £21, what does it take to make a coin?

I have 3 x 79** cards, and about 18 cpu cores at my disposal!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I don't know anything about mining!
> 
> so a cpu and gpu can mine?
> 
> and a litecoin in GBP is atm £21, what does it take to make a coin?
> 
> I have 3 x 79** cards, and about 18 cpu cores at my disposal!


Not a whole lot actually.

1: Get the litecoin wallet (google it). This will be how you keep coins personally.

2: Get CGMiner. I have version 3.4.3. 3.7.2 works as well.

3: Find a pool, and sign up. A good pool will have all the information you should need to get started. If they do not have enough information, then I guess they don't want you mining for them! I personally prefer pools that pay out PPS style, which is more consistent and faster.

4: After you find a pool you like, you need to make a "worker". Again, they should tell you how to do this.

5: After you have a worker, you make a .BAT file to run CGMiner. One more time, with feeling: Your pool should tell you how to do this.

Then you... Let you GPU do work. Even if it's only when you sleep. This is how you make coins. If you want to withdraw said coins and turn them into money, then you need to...

6: Find a good exchange site and sign up. Do research before hand on how they can get your currency of choice back to you. BTC-e is one example, but they are based in Russia and their payout methods suck. Find one based in your home country, whatever it may be.

7a: Transfer your coins from your pool to your wallet.
7b: Transfer your coins from your wallet to the exchange.
OR
7c: transfer directly from pool to exchange.

8: Use the exchange to "trade" the coins for whatever currency you want.

9: Use whatever withdraw method you like to get the money back to you. I prefer wire transfer, or if that fails, a check in the mail.

I will not say which Pool and Exchange I use as due to the nature of coin mining it could be conceivably considered advertising and I have no want to do so. If you would like to know, or are having trouble finding one on your own, I can help but I will not do so in any threads. I would honestly prefer that anyone serious about mining take the time to learn the various options available to them, like reading a contract yourself.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Ya i discovered that aswell. 1.72v in bios is 1.695 in hwinfo64. But yes ive tried up past 1.7(in hwinfo64) and i get no difference. After alot of ram tinkering this seems to be the better timing/clock ratio with the best scores but i cant get the cpu/nb to cooperate. Fsb oc has strange instability no matter what its set at(even very close to normal clocks with only fsb boost). Not sure what to blame but i get different results fsb vs multiplier no matter how close the clocks so im wondering if the board has some sort of issue. I dont really know anymore :/


That's bummer man, it looks like you have an bad chip or some crappy RAM, maybe both.

I don't know if you use the PLL's voltage as well but i gained more stability when i set them to one notch before the red begins. You have CPU PLL and NB/PCI-E/PLL voltage control and for the CPU i use 2.695 and for the NB i use 1.895

But mostly i think its your RAM because i have heard more people that have trouble overclocking 1600MHz RAM no matter what brand.


----------



## Ubeogesh

Hi everyone









I'm trying to OC my FX-8350 and having a hard time with it...
My system: FX-8350, M5A99X EVO R2.0 UEFI v. 2103, H100i, Corsair 4x4GB 1866 MHz with XMP (don't remember exact model), AX760i, HD7950-DC2T-3GD5

*First*, I'd like a clarification of what this means (quote from the first post):
Quote:


> *General Information:*
> 
> - 62C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.


Which one is it? :

Is it the "CPU" or "CPU #X / Core #X"?
Also, the table in the 1st post with overclocking results. Do temperature values there mean "Core" or "CPU" temp?
As for the voltage, is 1.55v maximum I should set in the settings, or get in the results?

*Second question*
Are the temps in my screenshot fine for stock FX-8350 (no voltage or clock tweaks, all energy saving stuff turned on) with H100i cooler (stock fans, quiet preset)? That's 50 minutes of Prime95. I'm concerned of a huge difference between "core" temps and "CPU" temp. Moreover, when I just start my PC, "Core" temps read something like 10-15 C. That can't be true, is it? My room temperature is about 20 C (can't say for sure). Has anyone seen similar stuff?

*Third question*
Is it OK that "CPU Core" voltage significantly drops when the CPU is loaded? That doesn't feel very useful when overclocking, cause my idle voltage gets too high when overclocking (i.e. I had to set voltage to 1.5875 to be able to run at 4.6 GHz, so in this case idle voltage fluctuated between 1.55 and 1.62, and load voltage was something like 1.45. I guess this is more up to the mainboard discussion? If yes can someone give me a link where I can read\ask about this...

*Forth question*
This is a weird one. When I was overclocking and testing, I have seen that "CPU" temperature always tends to be not more than 68 degrees. If the voltage is high and temp is rising up to ~72-73 degrees, then I see the "CPU" temperature always dropping to 68-69. I am also looking at task manager CPU utilization at this time, and it's as if the CPU throttles. Here are some pictures:

Everything is without overclock, just voltage increases\decreases.
1) I am running at high voltage with high temp

2) Lowered voltage and the utilization pulse decreased

3) Increased voltage and when CPU reaches 72-73 C utilization drops and pulse begins


What is happening? is there a way to bypass it (aside from lowering CPU temperature)?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to OC my FX-8350 and having a hard time with it...
> My system: FX-8350, M5A99X EVO R2.0 UEFI v. 2103, H100i, Corsair 4x4GB 1866 MHz with XMP (don't remember exact model), AX760i, HD7950-DC2T-3GD5
> 
> *First*, I'd like a clarification of what this means (quote from the first post):
> Which one is it? :
> 
> Is it the "CPU" or "CPU #X / Core #X"?
> Also, the table in the 1st post with overclocking results. Do temperature values there mean "Core" or "CPU" temp?
> As for the voltage, is 1.55v maximum I should set in the settings, or get in the results?
> 
> *Second question*
> Are the temps in my screenshot fine for stock FX-8350 (no voltage or clock tweaks, all energy saving stuff turned on) with H100i cooler (stock fans, quiet preset)? That's 50 minutes of Prime95. I'm concerned of a huge difference between "core" temps and "CPU" temp. Moreover, when I just start my PC, "Core" temps read something like 10-15 C. That can't be true, is it? My room temperature is about 20 C (can't say for sure). Has anyone seen similar stuff?
> 
> *Third question*
> Is it OK that "CPU Core" voltage significantly drops when the CPU is loaded? That doesn't feel very useful when overclocking, cause my idle voltage gets too high when overclocking (i.e. I had to set voltage to 1.5875 to be able to run at 4.6 GHz, so in this case idle voltage fluctuated between 1.55 and 1.62, and load voltage was something like 1.45. I guess this is more up to the mainboard discussion? If yes can someone give me a link where I can read\ask about this...
> 
> *Forth question*
> This is a weird one. When I was overclocking and testing, I have seen that "CPU" temperature always tends to be not more than 68 degrees. If the voltage is high and temp is rising up to ~72-73 degrees, then I see the "CPU" temperature always dropping to 68-69. I am also looking at task manager CPU utilization at this time, and it's as if the CPU throttles. Here are some pictures:
> 
> Everything is without overclock, just voltage increases\decreases.
> 1) I am running at high voltage with high temp
> 
> 2) Lowered voltage and the utilization pulse decreased
> 
> 3) Increased voltage and when CPU reaches 72-73 C utilization drops and pulse begins
> 
> 
> What is happening? is there a way to bypass it (aside from lowering CPU temperature)?


*First:*
In your first picture. The temp that stated 57c is the socket temp, which needs to stay below 72c.
The other temps( core #1-#8) need to stay below 62c.

But I do advice you to grab hwinfo 64 to read out the temps. This will also display the min and max temps besides the current temps. Allot more handy.

*Seond:*
Core temps will be allot lower. When you clock higher the difference will be less, some even report the cores hotter then the socket.
Idle core readouts are off with this chip. I had mine idling around 6c.









*Third:*
Vdroop is common. Some boards have it harder then others. I also need to set the voltage way up for it to be stable.

*Fourth:*
Throttling yes.

But is that the temp with the stock clocks and voltage?
If so, there is definitely something wrong with the cooling. Try re-seating the block.

Your temps are WAY too high for the cooling you have. My h100(non i) can take my chip to around 4.6-4.7 before it gets too hot.

You can also place a fan behind the motherboard blowing air onto the back of the socket. I did this to my 650D case with a 120mm fan and dropped the socket temp for like 10c.

Also which features did you disable in the bios? Did you also disable APM-Master mode and Core performance boost?

Edit:
Just did a prime smallFFTs run for you to compare.

fx-8320 @ 4.4ghz // 220mhz 1.408v h100 cooler


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not a whole lot actually.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: WOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 1: Get the litecoin wallet (google it). This will be how you keep coins personally.
> 
> 2: Get CGMiner. I have version 3.4.3. 3.7.2 works as well.
> 
> 3: Find a pool, and sign up. A good pool will have all the information you should need to get started. If they do not have enough information, then I guess they don't want you mining for them! I personally prefer pools that pay out PPS style, which is more consistent and faster.
> 
> 4: After you find a pool you like, you need to make a "worker". Again, they should tell you how to do this.
> 
> 5: After you have a worker, you make a .BAT file to run CGMiner. One more time, with feeling: Your pool should tell you how to do this.
> 
> Then you... Let you GPU do work. Even if it's only when you sleep. This is how you make coins. If you want to withdraw said coins and turn them into money, then you need to...
> 
> 6: Find a good exchange site and sign up. Do research before hand on how they can get your currency of choice back to you. BTC-e is one example, but they are based in Russia and their payout methods suck. Find one based in your home country, whatever it may be.
> 
> 7a: Transfer your coins from your pool to your wallet.
> 7b: Transfer your coins from your wallet to the exchange.
> OR
> 7c: transfer directly from pool to exchange.
> 
> 8: Use the exchange to "trade" the coins for whatever currency you want.
> 
> 9: Use whatever withdraw method you like to get the money back to you. I prefer wire transfer, or if that fails, a check in the mail.
> 
> I will not say which Pool and Exchange I use as due to the nature of coin mining it could be conceivably considered advertising and I have no want to do so. If you would like to know, or are having trouble finding one on your own, I can help but I will not do so in any threads. I would honestly prefer that anyone serious about mining take the time to learn the various options available to them, like reading a contract yourself
> 
> 
> .


thanks for this, i never knew anything about it b4. is it for minimum sli or xfire ?
Damn i wish i could rep........instead i'll have your babies


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not a whole lot actually.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: WOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 1: Get the litecoin wallet (google it). This will be how you keep coins personally.
> 
> 2: Get CGMiner. I have version 3.4.3. 3.7.2 works as well.
> 
> 3: Find a pool, and sign up. A good pool will have all the information you should need to get started. If they do not have enough information, then I guess they don't want you mining for them! I personally prefer pools that pay out PPS style, which is more consistent and faster.
> 
> 4: After you find a pool you like, you need to make a "worker". Again, they should tell you how to do this.
> 
> 5: After you have a worker, you make a .BAT file to run CGMiner. One more time, with feeling: Your pool should tell you how to do this.
> 
> Then you... Let you GPU do work. Even if it's only when you sleep. This is how you make coins. If you want to withdraw said coins and turn them into money, then you need to...
> 
> 6: Find a good exchange site and sign up. Do research before hand on how they can get your currency of choice back to you. BTC-e is one example, but they are based in Russia and their payout methods suck. Find one based in your home country, whatever it may be.
> 
> 7a: Transfer your coins from your pool to your wallet.
> 7b: Transfer your coins from your wallet to the exchange.
> OR
> 7c: transfer directly from pool to exchange.
> 
> 8: Use the exchange to "trade" the coins for whatever currency you want.
> 
> 9: Use whatever withdraw method you like to get the money back to you. I prefer wire transfer, or if that fails, a check in the mail.
> 
> I will not say which Pool and Exchange I use as due to the nature of coin mining it could be conceivably considered advertising and I have no want to do so. If you would like to know, or are having trouble finding one on your own, I can help but I will not do so in any threads. I would honestly prefer that anyone serious about mining take the time to learn the various options available to them, like reading a contract yourself
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for this, i never knew anything about it b4. is it for minimum sli or xfire ?
> Damn i wish i could rep........instead i'll have your babies
Click to expand...

You can run it on anything that has OpenCL support, but nVidia cards and CPUs aren't very good at it.

Owners of AMD cards will also need to install the AMD APP SDK. It's what enables CGMiner to use OpenCL on your cards. Kinda forgot that step. Oops.


----------



## Ubeogesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> But is that the temp with the stock clocks and voltage?
> If so, there is definitely something wrong with the cooling. Try re-seating the block.


57/35 are at stock clock and voltage. After that I experiment with voltage only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Also which features did you disable in the bios? Did you also disable APM-Master mode and Core performance boost?


I didn't disable anything :\ Can't remember if I saw "APM-Master" option in UEFI does it have any other name?... Core performance boost - is that Turbo Core? It's on.

I've tried HWiNFO64 and it reads pretty much the same as AIDA64 (apart from HWiNFO gives me tenths of a degree and updates a bit more frequent)

(CPU is idle on the screenshot)

Also I won't be able to fit a fan at the back of the socket, got a small cheap case - CM Elite 372 (but that's not the reason for high temps - the air is flowing through the case very good, I've got 2 12cm intake fans on the left side panel, 1 12cm exhaust fan at the back, 1 intake 12cm fan in front; air near the socket is cool, just a tiny bit warmer than in the room)

UPDATE:
I've also reinstalled the H100i water block. I am damn sure it's installed good and tight.
I've also changed the thermal grease, and now running Prime95. It's 60/38 degrees already after 20 minutes. I guess my ceramic thermal grease was a bit worse than corsair's original (just in case, I know how to apply thermal paste, don't ask that - I just put a drop of it in the center of the CPU and install the water block - it spreads the thermal paste equally).

Oh and just in case I'm running "In-place large FFTs (maximum heat, power consumption, some RAM tested)" in Prime95 (I always run this test).

UPDATE 2:
I also checked UEFI settings again, the Apm Master is "Auto" (i guess that's enabled)

UPDATE 3:
H100i liquid temp reads 40.2 in the corsair link while CPU is 59/37


----------



## X-Alt

Thanks @KyadCK, now to be disappointed at my mediocre hash rate once I get my CHVF back (RMAd, two mem slots unbootable).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> 57/35 are at stock clock and voltage. After that I experiment with voltage only.
> I didn't disable anything :\ Can't remember if I saw "APM-Master" option in UEFI does it have any other name?... Core performance boost - is that Turbo Core? It's on.
> 
> I've tried HWiNFO64 and it reads pretty much the same as AIDA64 (apart from HWiNFO gives me tenths of a degree and updates a bit more frequent)
> 
> (CPU is idle on the screenshot)
> 
> Also I won't be able to fit a fan at the back of the socket, got a small cheap case - CM Elite 372 (but that's not the reason for high temps - the air is flowing through the case very good, I've got 2 12cm intake fans on the left side panel, 1 12cm exhaust fan at the back, 1 intake 12cm fan in front; air near the socket is cool, just a tiny bit warmer than in the room)
> 
> UPDATE:
> I've also reinstalled the H100i water block. I am damn sure it's installed good and tight.
> I've also changed the thermal grease, and now running Prime95. It's 60/38 degrees already after 20 minutes. I guess my ceramic thermal grease was a bit worse than corsair's original (just in case, I know how to apply thermal paste, don't ask that - I just put a drop of it in the center of the CPU and install the water block - it spreads the thermal paste equally).
> 
> Oh and just in case I'm running "In-place large FFTs (maximum heat, power consumption, some RAM tested)" in Prime95 (I always run this test).
> 
> UPDATE 2:
> I also checked UEFI settings again, the Apm Master is "Auto" (i guess that's enabled)
> 
> UPDATE 3:
> H100i liquid temp reads 40.2 in the corsair link while CPU is 59/37


Ehmm.
About me advising hwinfo. Hwinfo keeps track of the max reached temp. That is much more handy when doing stress tests because you don't need to look at the screen all the time...

Just in case, about the thermal paste. Everybody says they know how to do it. But just have a read here.
Paste

Be sure to disable both APM-Master mode(this one slows down the cpu to stay below TDP if i'm not mistaken) and Turbo core(you don't want this, you want the cores to run at the specified frequency all the time).

I really still think the cooling is not good. Because you showed the shot where you throttled with such low voltage... the h100i can cope with a mild overclock easy.

Also when testing a overclock. I always do 10 minutes of smallFFTs first. Repeat this while upping the frequency until you reach your max temp or desired overclock. Then run prime blend for 6 to 12 hours.

Update:
I don't know about liquid temps so I can't help you there. But 59/37 cpu temps are fine. Keep pushing.


----------



## Ubeogesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't know about liquid temps so I can't help you there. But 59/37 cpu temps are fine. Keep pushing.


But they were 57/35 in the first place before I reinstalled the water block, and then you told that's bad








Again, I'm talking about absolutely stock clocks and voltage.

I am getting the feeling that my FX-8350 is to blame (it's a super-bad sample with worst overclocking capability)
I remember I had Cooler Master V8 before and couldn't overclock a damn bit of my FX-8350. H100i pushed temps lower, but still no overclocking...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> But they were 57/35 in the first place before I reinstalled the water block, and then you told that's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm talking about absolutely stock clocks and voltage.
> 
> I am getting the feeling that my FX-8350 is to blame (it's a super-bad sample with worst overclocking capability)
> I remember I had Cooler Master V8 before and couldn't overclock a damn bit of my FX-8350. H100i pushed temps lower, but still no overclocking...


I really don't think it's the chip.. I think you have something.. or many things in the bios not turned off that is giving you this issue tbh


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I really don't think it's the chip.. I think you have something.. or many things in the bios not turned off that is giving you this issue tbh


I second this.

Are you in the possibility to post shots of the bios pages?


----------



## Ubeogesh

Sure, here are some screens


Spoiler: UEFI screenshots



 
 
 
 


Everything is default, except the D.O.C.P profile to load memory clock\timings\voltage


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> Sure, here are some screens
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is default, except the D.O.C.P profile to load memory clock\timings\voltage


Turn off cool n quiet to always disabled apm master to disabled turn off c1 and c states and turbo. Then you can either start clocking with offset voltages or manual entries.

Also keep in mind the board will overclock but not that well.. you most likely will hit the limit of the board before your cooling limit


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can run it on anything that has OpenCL support, but nVidia cards and CPUs aren't very good at it.
> 
> Owners of AMD cards will also need to install the AMD APP SDK. It's what enables CGMiner to use OpenCL on your cards. Kinda forgot that step. Oops.


thanks for the advice.

I just looked into it and bitcoining. well what I spend on electricity here, its not worth it at all! running 3x 79**s doesn't get a huge hash rate. Running CPU cores doesn't produce anything worthy.

and well id have to spend £5+ a day on top of what I do...

at least I learnt something, the mining industry is huge


----------



## dmfree88

Ya its very interesting. My 7870 is only pushing 300 kh. Trying to achieve 400 but even overclocked seems to drop back down to 300. Will try that amd sdk maybe it will help. Hopefully im not wasting my time it seems it should be profitable even with my single gpu.


----------



## ebduncan

mining bitcoins with a GPU is pointless.

IF you want to mine something using your GPU, mine Litecoins. It will take you over a year to mine a single bit coin at their current difficulty.


----------



## Tweeky

AMD FX-9590 Vishera 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ 220W Eight-Core Desktop Processor - Black Edition FD9590FHHKWOF

$279.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> AMD FX-9590 Vishera 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ 220W Eight-Core Desktop Processor - Black Edition FD9590FHHKWOF
> 
> $279.99
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347


thats a deall if you can manage selling the farcry 3.. that would then put it less than what I paid for the 8350


----------



## X-Alt

9370HOF would be the best deal TBH.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> mining bitcoins with a GPU is pointless.
> 
> IF you want to mine something using your GPU, mine Litecoins. It will take you over a year to mine a single bit coin at their current difficulty.


I tried mining bitcoins at the beginning of this year, but the time I stopped I had about .35 bitcoins. I then turned around and spent them on Bioshock Infinite. God I'm dumb, I could have 350 bucks right now.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I'm watching 60 minutes and apparently Amazon wants to have Octa-copters delivering people's stuff. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I tried mining bitcoins at the beginning of this year, but the time I stopped I had about .35 bitcoins. I then turned around and spent them on Bioshock Infinite. God I'm dumb, I could have 350 bucks right now.


haha thanks for reminding me. I put in my old hard-drive which had 2.32 some coins on it. WEEE Haven't messed with bitcoins in awhile, been doing litecoins for the past few months.


----------



## dmfree88

Wowser lucky you. Wish i had over 2 bitcoins. Id have a new mining rig to get more


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> haha thanks for reminding me. I put in my old hard-drive which had 2.32 some coins on it. WEEE Haven't messed with bitcoins in awhile, been doing litecoins for the past few months.


Np. And uhh, feel free to shoot me a bit of that for the heads up


----------



## jason387

My cpu cores are jumping in usage above 50% on idle in windows. Here's a screenshot of the usage as well as the processes running. Becuase of this when I run Cinebench or anything cpu dependent my scores reduce drastically. Any ideas?


----------



## LesPaulLover

QUESTION:

Far cry 3....BF4.....really glad i stuck with AMD. These games push my all 6 of my 1100T cores and as a result my sli 560s actually get pushed to a constant 99%. This something I've struggled with in so many games the past few years since I built this rig.

Should I consider upgrading to an 8350? My current cooling setup allows me to run my 1100T runs 3.9ghz daily OC. I can comfortably push it much further, but this was mostly a learning-experience-build. Hell, when Skyrim released it was so terribly optimized for multithreading that I was running my 1100T @ 4.5ghz @ 1.55v and it was giving HUGE benefits over running 6 cores @ 3.9ghz.

I played a solid 90-100hrs of skyrim pushing my cpu/mobo like that in the 2-3 months after release, and it seems to have done NOTHING to damage any components.

And I must highly recommend gigabyte motherboards in this regard. Im running a lowly FXA-UD3, heavily overclocked for going on 3 years now, and its still solid as a rock. She'll run 4x8gb ram sticks no problem, at or often BELOW their rated timings .... EVEN MIX N MATCHED random sticks of DDR3 to fill all 4 slots for RAMDISKing as I was doing before.


----------



## ashyg

I switched from a Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 + 1055T @ 3.8ghz (1.4v) to a 990FX Sabertooth (cheap hand me down) + 8320 @ 4.0ghz (1.25v).

Taking the 8320 to 8350 levels was enough to see significant performance increase in BF4 multi player. Keep in mind only multi player, this is where the CPU is stressed.

Ultimately went from the 1055T + mobo to 8320 + mobo, for $50 ish, after selling old stuff.

Would I do it again? For $50, yes, in a heartbeat. For $100?... maybe... $150? Nope. BTW this is NZ dollars, so take a third off that roughly for US prices.

My biggest learning curve from the switch... the FX chips need some serious cooling vs the Phenom chips. I have a Coolermaster N620, and it would keep the phenom WELL under max temps (I always stopped cause I chicken out about voltage).

Running the same cooler on the FX8320 (at 1.4v), it was hitting max temps within 1 min of Prime at 4.6ghz.

I guess youve got some serious cooling anyway to run the 1100T at 4.5ghz, and AM3 and 3+ are the same socket, so you can just transfer your gear.

Hope that provided... some help? It probably gave me another 5-10 FPS in GW2... Single player games I doubt you will see any gain.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Turn off cool n quiet to always disabled apm master to disabled turn off c1 and c states and turbo. Then you can either start clocking with offset voltages or manual entries.
> 
> Also keep in mind the board will overclock but not that well.. you most likely will hit the limit of the board before your cooling limit


Thanks for filling me in.
I was getting some shut-eye.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> Far cry 3....BF4.....really glad i stuck with AMD. These games push my all 6 of my 1100T cores and as a result my sli 560s actually get pushed to a constant 99%. This something I've struggled with in so many games the past few years since I built this rig.
> 
> Should I consider upgrading to an 8350? My current cooling setup allows me to run my 1100T runs 3.9ghz daily OC. I can comfortably push it much further, but this was mostly a learning-experience-build. Hell, when Skyrim released it was so terribly optimized for multithreading that I was running my 1100T @ 4.5ghz @ 1.55v and it was giving HUGE benefits over running 6 cores @ 3.9ghz.
> 
> I played a solid 90-100hrs of skyrim pushing my cpu/mobo like that in the 2-3 months after release, and it seems to have done NOTHING to damage any components.
> 
> And I must highly recommend gigabyte motherboards in this regard. Im running a lowly FXA-UD3, heavily overclocked for going on 3 years now, and its still solid as a rock. She'll run 4x8gb ram sticks no problem, at or often BELOW their rated timings .... EVEN MIX N MATCHED random sticks of DDR3 to fill all 4 slots for RAMDISKing as I was doing before.


It is a difference when you overclock past 4.5ghz.. I noticed load times where way better at that point. It would help with physics aswell..

It is up to you though.. 5 to 7 f's difference until you oc higher. I can say I went from an 1000t at 4.1 to 8350 5.1 and never regretted the move


----------



## Ubeogesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Turn off cool n quiet to always disabled apm master to disabled turn off c1 and c states and turbo. Then you can either start clocking with offset voltages or manual entries.
> 
> Also keep in mind the board will overclock but not that well.. you most likely will hit the limit of the board before your cooling limit


What makes you think that? Is there something wrong with M5A99X EVO R2.0 or 990X chip? Perhaps I could replace the board if that helps with overclocking (i.e. for Sabertooth or M5A99FX Pro with 990FX)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Turn off cool n quiet to always disabled apm master to disabled turn off c1 and c states and turbo. Then you can either start clocking with offset voltages or manual entries.
> 
> Also keep in mind the board will overclock but not that well.. you most likely will hit the limit of the board before your cooling limit
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that? Is there something wrong with M5A99X EVO R2.0 or 990X chip? Perhaps I could replace the board if that helps with overclocking (i.e. for Sabertooth or M5A99FX Pro with 990FX)
Click to expand...

Because he's been here a long time with the rest of us, and we've noticed a trend that ASUS likes to seemingly cripple their lower-end parts.

For ASUS the bare minimum in my opinion for good overclocking is the M5A99FX, but Saber or CHV-FZ is recommended. For Giga it's anything with "UD" in the name, 990FX preferred. GD80 only for MSI, and usually the top 2 boards for ASRock, but the norm is by far Giga and ASUS.


----------



## Ubeogesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because he's been here a long time with the rest of us, and we've noticed a trend that ASUS likes to seemingly cripple their lower-end parts.
> 
> For ASUS the bare minimum in my opinion for good overclocking is the M5A99FX, but Saber or CHV-FZ is recommended. For Giga it's anything with "UD" in the name, 990FX preferred. GD80 only for MSI, and usually the top 2 boards for ASRock, but the norm is by far Giga and ASUS.


Wow, I thought, 970 chipset was "lower-end", but no way the 990X :\

I also wonder if that's about bus overclocking? Cause it seems to me (i'm not very sure though) that multiplier overclocking is mostly all about the CPU - and the only thing motherboard can help\harm with it is the power design.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> Wow, I thought, 970 chipset was "lower-end", but no way the 990X :\
> 
> I also wonder if that's about bus overclocking? Cause it seems to me (i'm not very sure though) that multiplier overclocking is mostly all about the CPU - and the only thing motherboard can help\harm with it is the power design.


990 and 970 has nothing to do with it that is the chipset for the north bridge although since 970 are cheaper are not built as well

By this I mean that the 970 boards normally have weaker VRMs and BIOS settings are restricted.

As for the 990 chipsets it varies between what level they are on, There is a reason why the Pro is $135 and the sabertooth is $180 and the CHv $200 they all have added benifits as the price goes up. Infact, the pro has a weaker VRM phase of 6+1 compared to the VRMs of the sabertooth that has 8+2 iirc

that will also imply that that most of the 970 boards (with few exeptions) since they only support dual xfire or SL that the VRMS are built weaker (because there is not the expected power draw) Also which makes the manufacturers to also not build is that they are designed to fill a low to moderate quality scare for the the price range. Capitalism at its best, the best items are more expensive.

Although this is not always the case, The suggestions that I have provided you are from my own personal experience on my board, as well as others that have similar boards as you do.

I have had my chip since 1 1/2 weeks after they first released and have been reading this thread since day one it was created. In fact I think I first posted when the the post count was less that 300 now look at it now. also have been an active member for as long.

Kyad is even more senior than I am and also has not lead anyone in the wrong direction. We are wanting to help everyone to overclock their chips to their potential under safe temps. We only state the information to help and really would not have any other way.

Because of how CnQ and APM works with the C states, you will see throttling as it is designed that way to do so to remain within thermal TDP set by the manufacturer of the chip, in this case AMD

Also, this is said the same as Vdroop which was implemented in the early to mid 90s to prevent the motherboard for overvolting and frying either board chip or other components. I have taken my time to study and learn a lot about this information.

With all of things said. Please try my suggest and post back your results if you need further assistance


----------



## Ubeogesh

*F3ERS 2 ASH3S*, thanks for that. Just in case - I was not questioning your or anyones authority, rather than asking for more explanation and detail so that I understand stuff myself and don't have to ask for help every time, and even may help others.
I'll try the recommended settings today evening and post back


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*, thanks for that. Just in case - I was not questioning your or anyones authority, rather than asking for more explanation and detail so that I understand stuff myself and don't have to ask for help every time, and even may help others.
> I'll try the recommended settings today evening and post back


No problem


----------



## Strajder

Guys I looked through the net for some water cooling sets and come across that corsair h110 and h110i are good. I have CM Haf 912 plus case so will h110 or h110i fit in my case?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Guys I looked through the net for some water cooling sets and come across that corsair h110 and h110i are good. I have CM Haf 912 plus case so will h110 or h110i fit in my case?


No, the H110 coolers are dual 140mm. The 912 would have problems with even a normal H100, the largest I would attempt to put in it would be an H80(i).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, the H110 coolers are dual 140mm. The 912 would have problems with even a normal H100, the largest I would attempt to put in it would be an H80(i).


.. this. I have the 912 and to put a rad inside the case let alone fans are next to impossible. I had to route my 240 rand to the out side of the case also there are no mounts for 140mm fans on the top only 120mm


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No, the H110 coolers are dual 140mm. The 912 would have problems with even a normal H100, the largest I would attempt to put in it would be an H80(i).


Thats a bummer. So there is no way to put h110, maybe to replace 140 fans with my two 120 blade master?

How much oc I will be able to achieve with h80i, currenty i have it oc-ed to 4.5 vith 1.37v (1.39v under load) on air?


----------



## Vencenzo

Made a mistake when I first started mining litecoins... Went p2pool and all the tiny transactions costed nearly %60 after maturing. Something else to mention with litecoin research.

Currently use my second 5870 (xfire disabled) for 390kh/s with intentsity at 9 for so I can game in the background. I always noticed some chop in my games that seemed to be solved by tightening my ram as much as I have. Was considering a separate box and also wanted to play around with ps4. Since your so good at debunking my theories before I even get a chance to test them Kyad lol... Why does litecoin require free system ram if it's not latency dependent and loads directly into vram? I must be missing something again.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Thats a bummer. So there is no way to put h110, maybe to replace 140 fans with my two 120 blade master?
> 
> How much oc I will be able to achieve with h80i, currenty i have it oc-ed to 4.5 vith 1.37v (1.39v under load) on air?


I say go full custom if you are looking at something like the H110 any way.. and no you would not be able to change the fans to 120mm on an h110


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Guys I looked through the net for some water cooling sets and come across that corsair h110 and h110i are good. I have CM Haf 912 plus case so will h110 or h110i fit in my case?






http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-hydro-series-h100-cpu-water-cooling-kit-review_1737/4

http://www.overclock.net/t/1315321/corsair-h100-and-the-haf-912/0_40


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-hydro-series-h100-cpu-water-cooling-kit-review_1737/4
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1315321/corsair-h100-and-the-haf-912/0_40


I already saw those threads.









How much I can achieve in oc with h80i?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-hydro-series-h100-cpu-water-cooling-kit-review_1737/4
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1315321/corsair-h100-and-the-haf-912/0_40


Yeah the h100 fits anything bigger rad need to go outside the case

BTW here is a good del on good ram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Made a mistake when I first started mining litecoins... Went p2pool and all the tiny transactions costed nearly %60 after maturing. Something else to mention with litecoin research.
> 
> Currently use my second 5870 (xfire disabled) for 390kh/s with intentsity at 9 for so I can game in the background. I always noticed some chop in my games that seemed to be solved by tightening my ram as much as I have. Was considering a separate box and also wanted to play around with ps4. Since your so good at debunking my theories before I even get a chance to test them Kyad lol... Why does litecoin require free system ram if it's not latency dependent and loads directly into vram? I must be missing something again.


You mean that whole 76MB?



Ya, that's nothing.

As for why does it require any system ram at all... You'd need a "lecture" on how operating systems and programs in general work, not an explanation on this one program, and I'd need a lot more time then I'm going to take right now since I'm going to the store right after I post this.

In simple terms, It's a typical program that needs to access the network stack, goes through an API, needs the CPU to schedule threads and time it, do the work for the "interface", keep up to date on it's readings, etc. That isn't the same as saying that the CPU has to do a lot of work, just that it does have it's own work to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Guys I looked through the net for some water cooling sets and come across that corsair h110 and h110i are good. I have CM Haf 912 plus case so will h110 or h110i fit in my case?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-hydro-series-h100-cpu-water-cooling-kit-review_1737/4
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1315321/corsair-h100-and-the-haf-912/0_40
Click to expand...

The first is obviously a full loop, and the second uses a "special" motherboard. Even ignoring the fact that the 2nd was done poorly in terms of mounting as well and doesn't represent any AM3+ board in existance, do not give examples of something that doesn't actually work in practice when helping someone. It's setting them up for failure and is just a jerk move.

Imagine how he'd feel if he got the H100 and found it wouldn't fit due to the motherboard like I did back in the day. Serious jerk move...


----------



## Strajder

What about CM Seidon 240M will this one fit and is it good water cooling set?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> What about CM Seidon 240M will this one fit and is it good water cooling set?


where are you located in the world?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean that whole 76MB?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that's nothing.
> 
> As for why does it require any system ram at all... You'd need a "lecture" on how operating systems and programs in general work, not an explanation on this one program, and I'd need a lot more time then I'm going to take right now since I'm going to the store right after I post this.
> 
> In simple terms, It's a typical program that needs to access the network stack, goes through an API, needs the CPU to schedule threads and time it, do the work for the "interface", keep up to date on it's readings, etc. That isn't the same as saying that the CPU has to do a lot of work, just that it does have it's own work to do.
> The first is obviously a full loop, and the second uses a "special" motherboard. Even ignoring the fact that the 2nd was done poorly in terms of mounting as well and doesn't represent any AM3+ board in existance, do not give examples of something that doesn't actually work in practice when helping someone. It's setting them up for failure and is just a jerk move.
> 
> Imagine how he'd feel if he got the H100 and found it wouldn't fit due to the motherboard like I did back in the day. Serious jerk move...


Whoa there,

Jumping to calling someone a "JERK" when only but a series of pictures and links where provided is a bit extreme. Especially considering your affiliation with this forum.

Now I was just simply offering some insight to what might be possible, and if you follow the links you'll see some more information. I'm not implying a single thing.

I'm a very relaxed member here and I like to help and reply generally when I have the ability to help or offer some assistance... This being one of the key characteristics that make OCN what it is today, I would hope the people looked to help keep this site running smoothly would show (at least) as much professionalism as they expect from their forum members.

Carry on,
~MG~


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> where are you located in the world?


I live in Serbia (Central Europe).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> I live in Serbia (Central Europe).


Ok, well I am not sure then of what stores you can shop at for what products there, that is more or less why I was asking. TBH.. in your position you are either going to be happy with upgrading the case and go CLC in the short term, or just bite the bullet and go custom.. then upgrade the case later

The 912 is very limited in its options in comparison to full tower cases and to really have good cooling without having to mod you have to go custom loops

The CM that you posted is about the same size as the h100 which is 240mm rad.. You would only have the room for the rad (or very difficult placement of the fans (may be able to fit rad and fans on top but very hardpressed)

Unless you are amazing at modding and have the tools to make it fit and well I say you are very limited in what you can get.

I will take some more pics in a bit but this should give you an idea of the room that you have (not much
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1350985/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Whoa there,
> 
> Jumping to calling someone a "JERK" when only but a series of pictures and links where provided is a bit extreme. Especially considering your affiliation with this forum.
> 
> Now I was just simply offering some insight to what might be possible, and if you follow the links you'll see some more information. I'm not implying a single thing.
> 
> I'm a very relaxed member here and I like to help and reply generally when I have the ability to help or offer some assistance... This being one of the key characteristics that make OCN what it is today, I would hope the people looked to help keep this site running smoothly would show (at least) as much professionalism as they expect from their forum members.
> 
> Carry on,
> ~MG~


Think he was saying jerk move as in it can be misleading, I see both your points but hey.. although possible there are many reasons not to.. I own this case and know its limitations.

Edit: Here are pictures of my rig to show you the limitations. I have a CM 200MM fan at the top and front panel, you can see how custom loop frees up the limitations


Spoiler: My Rig Pictures Aint she pretty















Wow this is is crazy.. the fans are the pumps haha
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209080


----------



## Strajder

@F3ERS 2 ASH3S

My friend, stores in my country are pretty much limited on all in one water colling set let alone for custom water cooling set. When it comes to all in one water cooling set, my choice and only available, comes down to two brand: cooler master seidon 120XL, seidon 240M, eiseberg 120L prestige, eiseberg 240L prestige and corsair h80i, h110 and h110i.

When it comes to custom water cooling set, my chances are none because parts are not avaible in my country at all.

I am not planing to change my case any time soon or even not at all so by your opinions which of above mentioned sets are my best solution when it comes to fitting in my case and getting best overclocking abilites for fx 8350?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> My friend, stores in my country are pretty much limited on all in one water colling set let alone for custom water cooling set. When it comes to all in one water cooling set, my choice and only available, comes down to two brand: cooler master seidon 120XL, seidon 240M, eiseberg 120L prestige, eiseberg 240L prestige and corsair h80i, h110 and h110i.
> 
> When it comes to custom water cooling set, my chances are none because parts are not avaible in my country at all.
> 
> I am not planing to change my case any time soon or even not at all so by your opinions which of above mentioned sets are my best solution when it comes to fitting in my case and getting best overclocking abilites for fx 8350?


seidon 240M is most likely going to do the best cooling in that case. what motherboard do you have?


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> seidon 240M is most likely going to do the best cooling in that case.


Seidon 240M can fit in my case without modding or will I need to cut something?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Seidon 240M can fit in my case without modding or will I need to cut something?










I need to know which motherboard you have as it will be close


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know which motherboard you have as it will be close


My mobo is the same as yours asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> My mobo is the same as yours asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.


It will fit as long as you manage the 8 pin connector.. so either one of the 240mm are going to be the best if possible the H100i would be better as it has bigger tubing


----------



## MadGoat

I fit a H100 in the top of my old HAF 912 and It worked great... Only problem was the CPU power with the other board I had (K9N2 plat). I had to "kink" the 4 wire plug to make room for the fans to fit in the case and the fan blocked to top ram "latches" which made removing the memory with it installed a challenge... but worth it.

It was tight, but it did fit. (Obviously had to take the 200mm fan out of the top, but it worked out.)


----------



## Strajder

Here is some pic from my case.



From what are you said I will need to set my 8pin connector to go from right openning side to left just below radiator in parallel with upper motherboard edge. That way I can free that left side space where cable is now for radiator to fit.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Here is some pic from my case.
> 
> 
> 
> From what are you said I will need to set my 8pin connector to go from right openning side to left just below radiator in parallel with upper motherboard edge.


There ya go,

Yeah there will be room between the back of the case and the rad/fans... but the power wires might need to kink as flat as possible to the connector (90 degree sort of thing) and then back up to continue to route behind the motherboard tray...

it'll work out though... Just takes some finessing


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> There ya go,
> 
> Yeah there will be room between the back of the case and the rad/fans... but the power wires might need to kink as flat as possible to the connector (90 degree sort of thing) and then back up to continue to route behind the motherboard tray...
> 
> it'll work out though... Just takes some finessing


Agreed.. it took me a wile to even get what I have set...

Once I get more money I was thinking of molding the front to have another 240 rad


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I fit a H100 in the top of my old HAF 912 and It worked great... Only problem was the CPU power with the other board I had (K9N2 plat). I had to "kink" the 4 wire plug to make room for the fans to fit in the case and the fan blocked to top ram "latches" which made removing the memory with it installed a challenge... but worth it.
> 
> It was tight, but it did fit. (Obviously had to take the 200mm fan out of the top, but it worked out.)


Did you place h110 or h110i, asking because will it be easier and better to get h110i which have smaller fans for easier fitting?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Did you place h110 or h110i?


H100 are different than h110.. h100 is a 240 mm rad as h110 is 280nm rad.. h110 and h110 I will not fit in that case

The difference between the h100 and h100i is the size of tubing and pump


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Guys I looked through the net for some water cooling sets and come across that corsair h110 and h110i are good. I have CM Haf 912 plus case so will h110 or h110i fit in my case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Here is some pic from my case.
> 
> 
> 
> From what are you said I will need to set my 8pin connector to go from right openning side to left just below radiator in parallel with upper motherboard edge. That way I can free that left side space where cable is now for radiator to fit.


I agree with the others. the h100i will be a nice upgrade. But don't expect to hit very high clocks.
What do you guys think? 4.8-4.9ghz? Depending on ambient temps.

I have the h100(non i) and am able to go to about 4.7 with my 8320.

*But Strajder*
You can always buy parts from ebay to go custom loop?
I am from the Netherlands but regularly buy stuff from all over the world. Especially from the US. Love the dollar price.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Here is some pic from my case.
> 
> 
> 
> From what are you said I will need to set my 8pin connector to go from right openning side to left just below radiator in parallel with upper motherboard edge. That way I can free that left side space where cable is now for radiator to fit.


Ahh the great Hyper 212... good times.


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> H100 are different than h110.. h100 is a 240 mm rad as h110 is 280nm rad.. h110 and h110 I will not fit in that case
> 
> The difference between the h100 and h100i is the size of tubing and pump


Now you are confusing me.

Basically H110 and H110i cannot fit but on the other hand it can by tweaking 8pin cable.

Also you said that seidon 240m can fit, not 100% sure but you are pretty much sure, also with some 8pin cable tweaking.

Now you said that neither can fit, this also include seidon 240M because he is almost indentical like h110i.

Ok to get this straight, if I decide to buy h110i or seidon 240m because this two are almost indentical and use 120mm fans, will I be able to fit either one of them in my case with a little tweaking regarding that 8pin cable?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> Now you are confusing me.
> 
> Basically H110 and H110i cannot fit but on the other hand it can by tweaking 8pin cable.
> 
> Also you said that seidon 240m can fit, not 100% sure but you are pretty much sure, also with some 8pin cable tweaking.
> 
> Now you said that neither can fit, this also include seidon 240M because he is almost indentical like h110i.
> 
> Ok to get this straight, if I decide to buy h110i or seidon 240m because this two are almost indentical and use 120mm fans, will I be able to fit either one of them in my case with a little tweaking regarding that 8pin cable?


Look at the radiator size...
*won't fit*
h110i uses 140mm fans

*will with effort fit*
The cm seidon uses 120mm fans
H100i uses 120mm fans

H100 and h110 are two completely different sizes.. you can fit 240 (cm eildon, h100i) rad but not a 280 (h110i)


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Look at the radiator size... h110i uses 140mm fans
> 
> The cm seidon uses 120mm fans
> H100i uses 120mm fans
> 
> H100 and h110 are two completely different sizes.. you can fit 240 (cm eildon, h100i) rad but not a 280 (h110i)


OMG! I just realized that I had mistaken h100i for h110i.







Sorry about that.

Ok now it is much clearer for me. One more thing, looking on this picture it seems that seidon have better fans performance then h100i but by your opinion which one is better and which one would you recommend?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> What about CM Seidon 240M will this one fit and is it good water cooling set?


The problem is fan + rad thickness. It's not that you can't put 2 120mm fans there, it's a combo of the rad not fitting in the "top" due to piping (the bulges on the long sides of the rad) and it hanging so low that it either covers the 8-pin, hits the VRM sink, or doesn't allow you to install ram.

Basically any cooler that would be mounted in the 240mm space is a no. You do NOT want to do what MadGoat said, bending the power cables or otherwise risk components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Whoa there,
> 
> Jumping to calling someone a "JERK" when only but a series of pictures and links where provided is a bit extreme. Especially considering your affiliation with this forum.
> 
> Now I was just simply offering some insight to what might be possible, and if you follow the links you'll see some more information. I'm not implying a single thing.
> 
> I'm a very relaxed member here and I like to help and reply generally when I have the ability to help or offer some assistance... This being one of the key characteristics that make OCN what it is today, I would hope the people looked to help keep this site running smoothly would show (at least) as much professionalism as they expect from their forum members.
> 
> Carry on,
> ~MG~


First off, I'm a _GS_ Mod, so don't try and pull the "you're staff, be nice" card. My _job_ is to put people in line, on the forum I'm like everyone else.

You have a pair of pictures (that are both completely useless I might add) with a smile and thumbs up, quoting someone who does not know if something will work. Justify it however you like, but with no words that says "look, it can work". That was _not_ helpful, and you did not assist.

You set him up to lose money and be sad. The first I don't care about as much, but the second is just wrong. If there's one thing I absolutely do with caution it's get someone's hopes up, because there's few things worse then being excited just to find out it doesn't work. Especially when you asked for help to begin with.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> OMG! I just realized that I had mistaken h100i for h110i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Ok now it is much clearer for me. One more thing, looking on this picture it seems that seidon have better fans performance then h100i but by your opinion which one is better and which one would you recommend?


That is tough.. cm seidon has better rads but h100i has larger tubing which helps a lot.. this one I can't specifically answer..

Anyone want weigh in?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The problem is fan + rad thickness. It's not that you can't put 2 120mm fans there, it's a combo of the rad not fitting in the "top" due to piping (the bulges on the long sides of the rad) and it hanging so low that it either covers the 8-pin, hits the VRM sink, or doesn't allow you to install ram.
> 
> Basically any cooler that would be mounted in the 240mm space is a no. You do NOT want to do what MadGoat said, bending the power cables or otherwise risk components.
> First off, I'm a _GS_ Mod, so don't try and pull the "you're staff, be nice" card. My _job_ is to put people in line, on the forum I'm like everyone else.
> 
> You have a pair of pictures (that are both completely useless I might add) with a smile and thumbs up, quoting someone who does not know if something will work. Justify it however you like, but with no words that says "look, it can work". That was _not_ helpful, and you did not assist.
> 
> You set him up to lose money and be sad. The first I don't care about as much, but the second is just wrong. If there's one thing I absolutely do with caution it's get someone's hopes up, because there's few things worse then being excited just to find out it doesn't work. Especially when you asked for help to begin with.


Cool story bro...

Anyway... Back to Strajder:

I have personal experience with corsair products and I would recommend them, however CoolerMaster is a great company as well.

I'll say this, the mounting for the corsair H100 series I found to be MUCH easier than most of the other AIO coolers.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Cool story bro...
> 
> Anyway... Back to Strajder:
> 
> I have personal experience with corsair products and I would recommend them, however CoolerMaster is a great company as well.
> 
> I'll say this, the mounting for the corsair H100 series I found to be MUCH easier than most of the other AIO coolers.


There maybe a 2 to 5 mm clearance for fans and rad inside the case.. could however put fans outside of the case and rad inside.. difficult but possible


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The problem is fan + rad thickness. It's not that you can't put 2 120mm fans there, it's a combo of the rad not fitting in the "top" due to piping (the bulges on the long sides of the rad) and it hanging so low that it either covers the 8-pin, hits the VRM sink, or doesn't allow you to install ram.
> 
> Basically any cooler that would be mounted in the 240mm space is a no. You do NOT want to do what MadGoat said, bending the power cables or otherwise risk components.
> First off, I'm a _GS_ Mod, so don't try and pull the "you're staff, be nice" card. My _job_ is to put people in line, on the forum I'm like everyone else.
> 
> You have a pair of pictures (that are both completely useless I might add) with a smile and thumbs up, quoting someone who does not know if something will work. Justify it however you like, but with no words that says "look, it can work". That was _not_ helpful, and you did not assist.
> 
> You set him up to lose money and be sad. The first I don't care about as much, but the second is just wrong. If there's one thing I absolutely do with caution it's get someone's hopes up, because there's few things worse then being excited just to find out it doesn't work. Especially when you asked for help to begin with.


I took you advice very strongly from the begining and I thank you for your advice but I also managed to find out that it is possible with a little tweaking and before I decide to buy h100i or seidon 240m, I will try to make a model of radiator with fans and see will I have safe chance installing them.

You also recommended me h80i. Can you please tell me how much oc I can pull with that cooling set, can I hit let's say 4.8?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> There maybe a 2 to 5 mm clearance for fans and rad inside the case.. could however put fans outside of the case and rad inside.. difficult but possible


Thats what I do with my H80i. on the only place I can mount it on my case there is barely enough room for the rad, let alone the fan.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> There maybe a 2 to 5 mm clearance for fans and rad inside the case.. could however put fans outside of the case and rad inside.. difficult but possible


Its all about how much you want it in there... here is another pic to showcase it a little more:



Like I said, on my older board I had to work the cables to allow for some room (I was determined to make it fit though). Fans on the out side would work though... some fan grills to keep kido's fingers out and you'd be good.

I would then worry about how much the mesh would detract from air from across the rad though...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Its all about how much you want it in there... here is another pic to showcase it a little more:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, on my older board I had to work the cables to allow for some room (I was determined to make it fit though). Fans on the out side would work though... some fan grills to keep kido's fingers out and you'd be good.
> 
> I would then worry about how much the mesh would detract from air from across the rad though...


The 8 pin could still be routed around the left side of the board.. giving the psu has a long enough cable..

There is a way to make it fit but will surely be tight that shield on the Intel versions does reduce the space and doesn't have the upper heatsink on the 990 verson.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The 8 pin could still be routed around the left side of the board.. giving the psu has a long enough cable..
> 
> There is a way to make it fit but will surely be tight


Agreed.

I know the feeling still, even in my rv02 now, its a tight fit with everything I have shoe horned in there.

Where there is a will...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Cool story bro...
> 
> Anyway... Back to Strajder:
> 
> I have personal experience with corsair products and I would recommend them, however CoolerMaster is a great company as well.
> 
> I'll say this, the mounting for the corsair H100 series I found to be MUCH easier than most of the other AIO coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There maybe a 2 to 5 mm clearance for fans and rad inside the case.. could however put fans outside of the case and rad inside.. difficult but possible
Click to expand...

Negative 2-5 mm maybe. You don't get that much luck, it hangs over the board with both inside.

The problem with putting the fans outside (besides normal problems associated with doing that) is the "front" fan's 3-pin can't really reach inside the case, let alone to a connector for it. He would need extensions to be able to do so.

An example that MadGoat oh so wonderfully decided isn't important:


Fans are 25mm thick, rad is 27mm thick, totaling in at 52mm. Notice anything in the way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strajder*
> 
> I took you advice very strongly from the begining and I thank you for your advice but I also managed to find out that it is possible with a little tweaking and before I decide to buy h100i or seidon 240m, I will try to make a model of radiator with fans and see will I have safe chance installing them.
> 
> You also recommended me h80i. Can you please tell me how much oc I can pull with that cooling set, can I hit let's say 4.8?


The H80i should be capable of 4.8Ghz. Just keep in mind that it's very large, and you may need to squeeze a fan under it for VRM cooling and do the 8-pin before you put it in.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Negative 2-5 mm maybe. You don't get that much luck, it hangs over the board with both inside.
> 
> The problem with putting the fans outside (besides normal problems associated with doing that) is the "front" fan's 3-pin can't really reach inside the case, let alone to a connector for it. He would need extensions to be able to do so.
> 
> An example that MadGoat oh so wonderfully decided isn't important:
> 
> 
> Fans are 25mm thick, rad is 27mm thick, totaling in at 52mm. Notice anything in the way?
> The H80i should be capable of 4.8Ghz. Just keep in mind that it's very large, and you may need to squeeze a fan under it for VRM cooling and do the 8-pin before you put it in.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I fit a H100 in the top of my old HAF 912 and It worked great... Only problem was the CPU power with the other board I had (K9N2 plat). I had to "kink" the 4 wire plug to make room for the fans to fit in the case and *the fan blocked to top ram "latches" which made removing the memory with it installed a challenge... but worth it.*
> 
> It was tight, but it did fit. (Obviously had to take the 200mm fan out of the top, but it worked out.)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Negative 2-5 mm maybe. You don't get that much luck, it hangs over the board with both inside.
> 
> The problem with putting the fans outside (besides normal problems associated with doing that) is the "front" fan's 3-pin can't really reach inside the case, let alone to a connector for it. He would need extensions to be able to do so.
> 
> An example that MadGoat oh so wonderfully decided isn't important:
> 
> 
> Fans are 25mm thick, rad is 27mm thick, totaling in at 52mm. Notice anything in the way?
> The H80i should be capable of 4.8Ghz. Just keep in mind that it's very large, and you may need to squeeze a fan under it for VRM cooling and do the 8-pin before you put it in.


hmmm I was eyeballing.. pretty darn close..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Negative 2-5 mm maybe. You don't get that much luck, it hangs over the board with both inside.
> 
> The problem with putting the fans outside (besides normal problems associated with doing that) is the "front" fan's 3-pin can't really reach inside the case, let alone to a connector for it. He would need extensions to be able to do so.
> 
> An example that MadGoat oh so wonderfully decided isn't important:
> 
> 
> Fans are 25mm thick, rad is 27mm thick, totaling in at 52mm. Notice anything in the way?
> The H80i should be capable of 4.8Ghz. Just keep in mind that it's very large, and you may need to squeeze a fan under it for VRM cooling and do the 8-pin before you put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm I was eyeballing.. pretty darn close..
Click to expand...

Ya... Can see why I'm not recommending an H100 for that case. Been through that, it doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Negative 2-5 mm maybe. You don't get that much luck, it hangs over the board with both inside.
> 
> The problem with putting the fans outside (besides normal problems associated with doing that) is the "front" fan's 3-pin can't really reach inside the case, let alone to a connector for it. He would need extensions to be able to do so.
> 
> An example that MadGoat oh so wonderfully *decided isn't important:*
> 
> Fans are 25mm thick, rad is 27mm thick, totaling in at 52mm. Notice anything in the way?
> The H80i should be capable of 4.8Ghz. Just keep in mind that it's very large, and you may need to squeeze a fan under it for VRM cooling and do the 8-pin before you put it in.


Considering you're still pushing for the H100 with zero disregard for case damage and usability, no, you obviously don't consider it important.

You're still not helpful by the way. Helpful people do not recommend things that do not work.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya... Can see why I'm not recommending an H100 for that case. Been through that, it doesn't work.
> 
> Considering you're still pushing for the H100 with zero disregard for case damage and usability, no, you obviously don't consider it important.
> 
> You're still not helpful by the way. Helpful people do not recommend things that do not work.


Well since we are on the topic of the 912.. did peek at my pics I posted of my rig. Any suggestions that could make things better?


----------



## MadGoat

Ooo,

Another idea would to be to go with the H80i and mount the rad in the 5.25 bays. This would allow you to use the extra room you have under your optical drive with the added benifit of allowing the radiator "fresh" outside air from the front of the case.

Can use some brackets like THIS:



would still have plenty of room for the push and pull fans on the H80i as well... plus it would be unique.









Just another Idea...


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

On my fractal define r3 i had to put the radiator in the chassi and the 2 140mms fans outside to be able to fit the radior in the chassi look at my avatar and you see. Maybe do the same with the haf?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ooo,
> 
> Another idea would to be to go with the H80i and mount the rad in the 5.25 bays. This would allow you to use the extra room you have under your optical drive with the added benifit of allowing the radiator "fresh" outside air from the front of the case.
> 
> Can use some brackets like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> would still have plenty of room for the push and pull fans on the H80i as well... plus it would be unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another Idea...


Another Idea if you wanted to go with the H100, mount is horizontally in the 5.25 bays... something like this:




(this picture actually has the rad supported by fans attached to the top plate of the case in which had to be modded with some 120mm fan holes, but you get the idea)

Something I never thought of... but would be cool too.

A H100 horizontally in the 5.25 bays would also allow you the ability to push/pull on the setup as well.


----------



## gertruude

I have the solution!!!1


Spoiler: Warning:Solution!



buy a haf x and upgrade to a custom loop

why you all running around the mulberry bush for


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well since we are on the topic of the 912.. did peek at my pics I posted of my rig. Any suggestions that could make things better?


Regarding any HAF case, most of the things I'd say are Cable Management related.

My 912 is being used for server duty at the moment, so it's a lot messier then it used to be:



One of the best things HAF cases are good at is the ability to hide nearly anything from sight. The 912 isn't quite as good at it as the others, but it still can.

As nice and clean as right in front of the PSU is, that's probably one of the few sections that doesn't actually have to be clean. Pulling the 24-pin and GPU power cables "tight" up in front of the board and letting then sit loose in front of the PSU can help a bit with airflow. Top GPU power out the middle hole, bottom GPU out the lower one, so the cables more or less lay horizontal from hole to GPU. Finding a way to tie them off behind the tray and keep the tight on both ends would be even better.

Another is to somewhat cheat with the SATA cables. Yes I know the bottom hole doesn't quite line up them, but they can "wrap" around and still go through, allowing them to look nice and take up more cable at the same time (1st image). On the other side, excess cable (Data or Power) can be tucked under the bottom HDD (or SSD in your case), allowing the cables behind the tray to be taut (2nd image). Both SATA and SATA power cables should be kept low if the upper cage it out to keep them form sight.

Front panel connectors are usually easier to pull "up" from the bottom PSU hole, especialy due to the zip-tie slot right in line with it on the back side. USB and Audio can actually be pulled in though a hole behind the PSU itself, where the tab comes out. This is actually a fairly common thing on most HAF cases, and both front USB and Audio should have no problem going through that.

Obviously anything in the 5.25 bays should be using the top of the three side holes for closeness sake.

The usual answer to all those ugly fan cables, at least for me, is to either get a fan controller, or use a bunch of Molex to 3-pin. Most case fans aren't all that loud unless you have a DELTA in there, and running them directly off the 12v rail and not the board is a way to clean it up. For fan cables that must be in front of the motherboard, tying the 3-4 wires together to make it seem more like one helps, as does looping the cables and zip tying it that way to shorten it down.

For example, that VRM Fan's cable could be run up "behind" the back 120, and behind the tray via the 8-pin's hole. The back 120 can go that way as well, and the one over RAM can go through the little cutout above the middle of the board. Even if you do still plug them into the motherboard, removing as much slack as possible from the wiring helps (I'm looking at you RAM fan).

Also unless those are some absurly long screws, I think you mounted the front 200mm wrong. I get the 200 is thicker than the 120 that started there, but getting proper length screws so it can be put in normally would be a big plus.









Basically the more you can hide behind the tray, the better. While the 912 could never pull this off, my "golden standard" for cable management has always been my XM before the motherboard swap:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have the solution!!!1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Solution!
> 
> 
> 
> buy a haf x and upgrade to a custom loop
> 
> why you all running around the mulberry bush for


Actually, the HAF X sucks at water loops. It suffers from the same problem that the XM and 912 do, which is simply "No room for radiators". Considering the price of the HAF X, you may as well just buy a HAF Stacker now. Even bigger, with more room for everything but 5.25 bays, and it's cheaper.

Seriously, look at the size of this monster.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding any HAF case, most of the things I'd say are Cable Management related.
> 
> My 912 is being used for server duty at the moment, so it's a lot messier then it used to be:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things HAF cases are good at is the ability to hide nearly anything from sight. The 912 isn't quite as good at it as the others, but it still can.
> 
> As nice and clean as right in front of the PSU is, that's probably one of the few sections that doesn't actually have to be clean. Pulling the 24-pin and GPU power cables "tight" up in front of the board and letting then sit loose in front of the PSU can help a bit with airflow. Top GPU power out the middle hole, bottom GPU out the lower one, so the cables more or less lay horizontal from hole to GPU. Finding a way to tie them off behind the tray and keep the tight on both ends would be even better.
> 
> Another is to somewhat cheat with the SATA cables. Yes I know the bottom hole doesn't quite line up them, but they can "wrap" around and still go through, allowing them to look nice and take up more cable at the same time (1st image). On the other side, excess cable (Data or Power) can be tucked under the bottom HDD (or SSD in your case), allowing the cables behind the tray to be taut (2nd image). Both SATA and SATA power cables should be kept low if the upper cage it out to keep them form sight.
> 
> Front panel connectors are usually easier to pull "up" from the bottom PSU hole, especialy due to the zip-tie slot right in line with it on the back side. USB and Audio can actually be pulled in though a hole behind the PSU itself, where the tab comes out. This is actually a fairly common thing on most HAF cases, and both front USB and Audio should have no problem going through that.
> 
> Obviously anything in the 5.25 bays should be using the top of the three side holes for closeness sake.
> 
> The usual answer to all those ugly fan cables, at least for me, is to either get a fan controller, or use a bunch of Molex to 3-pin. Most case fans aren't all that loud unless you have a DELTA in there, and running them directly off the 12v rail and not the board is a way to clean it up. For fan cables that must be in front of the motherboard, tying the 3-4 wires together to make it seem more like one helps, as does looping the cables and zip tying it that way to shorten it down.
> 
> For example, that VRM Fan's cable could be run up "behind" the back 120, and behind the tray via the 8-pin's hole. The back 120 can go that way as well, and the one over RAM can go through the little cutout above the middle of the board. Even if you do still plug them into the motherboard, removing as much slack as possible from the wiring helps (I'm looking at you RAM fan).
> 
> Also unless those are some absurly long screws, I think you mounted the front 200mm wrong. I get the 200 is thicker than the 120 that started there, but getting proper length screws so it can be put in normally would be a big plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the more you can hide behind the tray, the better. While the 912 could never pull this off, my "golden standard" for cable management has always been my XM before the motherboard swap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the HAF X sucks at water loops. It suffers from the same problem that the XM and 912 do, which is simply "No room for radiators". Considering the price of the HAF X, you may as well just buy a HAF Stacker now. Even bigger, with more room for everything but 5.25 bays, and it's cheaper.
> 
> Seriously, look at the size of this monster.


i can hide away a 360rad in my haf x so not sure why u say it sucks
















i could quite easily cut out the bottom bays and fit a 240


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding any HAF case, most of the things I'd say are Cable Management related.
> 
> My 912 is being used for server duty at the moment, so it's a lot messier then it used to be:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things HAF cases are good at is the ability to hide nearly anything from sight. The 912 isn't quite as good at it as the others, but it still can.
> 
> As nice and clean as right in front of the PSU is, that's probably one of the few sections that doesn't actually have to be clean. Pulling the 24-pin and GPU power cables "tight" up in front of the board and letting then sit loose in front of the PSU can help a bit with airflow. Top GPU power out the middle hole, bottom GPU out the lower one, so the cables more or less lay horizontal from hole to GPU. Finding a way to tie them off behind the tray and keep the tight on both ends would be even better.
> 
> Another is to somewhat cheat with the SATA cables. Yes I know the bottom hole doesn't quite line up them, but they can "wrap" around and still go through, allowing them to look nice and take up more cable at the same time (1st image). On the other side, excess cable (Data or Power) can be tucked under the bottom HDD (or SSD in your case), allowing the cables behind the tray to be taut (2nd image). Both SATA and SATA power cables should be kept low if the upper cage it out to keep them form sight.
> 
> Front panel connectors are usually easier to pull "up" from the bottom PSU hole, especialy due to the zip-tie slot right in line with it on the back side. USB and Audio can actually be pulled in though a hole behind the PSU itself, where the tab comes out. This is actually a fairly common thing on most HAF cases, and both front USB and Audio should have no problem going through that.
> 
> Obviously anything in the 5.25 bays should be using the top of the three side holes for closeness sake.
> 
> The usual answer to all those ugly fan cables, at least for me, is to either get a fan controller, or use a bunch of Molex to 3-pin. Most case fans aren't all that loud unless you have a DELTA in there, and running them directly off the 12v rail and not the board is a way to clean it up. For fan cables that must be in front of the motherboard, tying the 3-4 wires together to make it seem more like one helps, as does looping the cables and zip tying it that way to shorten it down.
> 
> For example, that VRM Fan's cable could be run up "behind" the back 120, and behind the tray via the 8-pin's hole. The back 120 can go that way as well, and the one over RAM can go through the little cutout above the middle of the board. Even if you do still plug them into the motherboard, removing as much slack as possible from the wiring helps (I'm looking at you RAM fan).
> 
> Also unless those are some absurly long screws, I think you mounted the front 200mm wrong. I get the 200 is thicker than the 120 that started there, but getting proper length screws so it can be put in normally would be a big plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the more you can hide behind the tray, the better. While the 912 could never pull this off, my "golden standard" for cable management has always been my XM before the motherboard swap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the HAF X sucks at water loops. It suffers from the same problem that the XM and 912 do, which is simply "No room for radiators". Considering the price of the HAF X, you may as well just buy a HAF Stacker now. Even bigger, with more room for everything but 5.25 bays, and it's cheaper.
> 
> Seriously, look at the size of this monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can hide away a 360rad in my haf x so not sure why u say it sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could quite easily cut out the bottom bays and fit a 240
Click to expand...

A slim one. The 932 could pack away a 68mm thick 360, plus a 120 on back, plus, as you put it, a 240 in the drive bays. Much better for water cooling.

The Stacker can just cram in two 68mm 360s, a 120, a 240, and if you add another 915 to it, another two 360s. Without modding.

For the price and size, the HAF X sucks at water cooling. Really good at air though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A slim one. The 932 could pack away a 68mm thick 360, plus a 120 on back, plus, as you put it, a 240 in the drive bays. Much better for water cooling.
> 
> The Stacker can just cram in two 68mm 360s, a 120, a 240, and if you add another 915 to it, another two 360s. Without modding.
> 
> For the price and size, the HAF X sucks at water cooling. Really good at air though.


I suppose you are right lol

though i do have that slim360 push/pull haha

surely u cant still say it sucks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Regarding any HAF case, most of the things I'd say are Cable Management related.
> 
> My 912 is being used for server duty at the moment, so it's a lot messier then it used to be:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things HAF cases are good at is the ability to hide nearly anything from sight. The 912 isn't quite as good at it as the others, but it still can.
> 
> As nice and clean as right in front of the PSU is, that's probably one of the few sections that doesn't actually have to be clean. Pulling the 24-pin and GPU power cables "tight" up in front of the board and letting then sit loose in front of the PSU can help a bit with airflow. Top GPU power out the middle hole, bottom GPU out the lower one, so the cables more or less lay horizontal from hole to GPU. Finding a way to tie them off behind the tray and keep the tight on both ends would be even better.
> 
> Another is to somewhat cheat with the SATA cables. Yes I know the bottom hole doesn't quite line up them, but they can "wrap" around and still go through, allowing them to look nice and take up more cable at the same time (1st image). On the other side, excess cable (Data or Power) can be tucked under the bottom HDD (or SSD in your case), allowing the cables behind the tray to be taut (2nd image). Both SATA and SATA power cables should be kept low if the upper cage it out to keep them form sight.
> 
> Front panel connectors are usually easier to pull "up" from the bottom PSU hole, especialy due to the zip-tie slot right in line with it on the back side. USB and Audio can actually be pulled in though a hole behind the PSU itself, where the tab comes out. This is actually a fairly common thing on most HAF cases, and both front USB and Audio should have no problem going through that.
> 
> Obviously anything in the 5.25 bays should be using the top of the three side holes for closeness sake.
> 
> The usual answer to all those ugly fan cables, at least for me, is to either get a fan controller, or use a bunch of Molex to 3-pin. Most case fans aren't all that loud unless you have a DELTA in there, and running them directly off the 12v rail and not the board is a way to clean it up. For fan cables that must be in front of the motherboard, tying the 3-4 wires together to make it seem more like one helps, as does looping the cables and zip tying it that way to shorten it down.
> 
> For example, that VRM Fan's cable could be run up "behind" the back 120, and behind the tray via the 8-pin's hole. The back 120 can go that way as well, and the one over RAM can go through the little cutout above the middle of the board. Even if you do still plug them into the motherboard, removing as much slack as possible from the wiring helps (I'm looking at you RAM fan).
> 
> Also unless those are some absurly long screws, I think you mounted the front 200mm wrong. I get the 200 is thicker than the 120 that started there, but getting proper length screws so it can be put in normally would be a big plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the more you can hide behind the tray, the better. While the 912 could never pull this off, my "golden standard" for cable management has always been my XM before the motherboard swap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the HAF X sucks at water loops. It suffers from the same problem that the XM and 912 do, which is simply "No room for radiators". Considering the price of the HAF X, you may as well just buy a HAF Stacker now. Even bigger, with more room for everything but 5.25 bays, and it's cheaper.
> 
> Seriously, look at the size of this monster.


Thank and they are obscurely long screws lol


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have the solution!!!1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Solution!
> 
> 
> 
> buy a haf x and upgrade to a custom loop
> 
> why you all running around the mulberry bush for


Because I do not want to buy new case and for a custom build there is no parts which I can buy in my country and if I want to purchase via net from other countries, they do not shipping parts to my country.

I searched forum a little and come across this thread in which one member "The Storm" has posted pictures of his haf 912 with installed h100 inside of case without modding anything???

http://www.overclock.net/t/1341220/the-h100-wont-fit-in-my-haf-912-need-help-picture-included/50


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank and they are obscurely long screws lol


Your arms must have been ready to fall off after installing that 200mm then.


----------



## X-Alt

From what I see, I think its best for Strajder to try and go for an H80i, really it is a tight fit for the H100(i) or custom water...


----------



## Strajder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> From what I see, I think its best for Strajder to try and go for an H80i, really it is a tight fit for the H100(i) or custom water...


I know that if I do not want to change my case, which I surely will not, my best solution is h80i. I even readied that h80i gives a very close results, almost the same like h100i but h100i takes advantage when it is set in push-pull configuration. I am pretty sure that I will go with h80i but before that I will see if there is any posible way to fit h100i safely with optimal performance, if not then as I said my choice will be h80i.

Thank you everyone for your time and advices.


----------



## Spawne32

This is a little off topic but is there any hope for a better chipset from AMD for the mATX market? I'm borderline ready to put my FX-8320 and gigabyte board up for sale and make the jump to intel. I took the time to upgrade from my HD6850 to a 7870ghz edition on black friday, and realized I cannot even make use of its full power because of how weak the motherboard line up is for my mATX setup with my TJ08-E that i love. Not ony am I forced to run SATA2 instead of SATA3 with the drives I bought when I built this rig a few months ago, but now im stuck running pcie 2.0 instead of 3.0 like the card is capable of running. I saw virtually no improvement in performance on maximum settings in guild wars 2 which is what ive been playing lately. Still kinda stuck at 25fps under heavy CPU loads as well.


----------



## X-Alt

Update: I sent my CVF off to its funeral. If I get moar errors and go thru the same issue(s), RMAing the 8320 and the RAM.
@Spawne32, just beg GIGABYTE and ASUS to make a Gryphon 990FX/Crosshair V Gene or a G1 Sniper MATX







. Seriously though, I feel your pain and it looks like you might have to jump ship to Intel or change yar case


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Update: I sent my CVF off to its funeral. If I get moar errors and go thru the same issue(s), *RMAing the 8320 and the RAM.
> @Spawne32, just beg GIGABYTE and ASUS to make a Gryphon 990FX/Crosshair V Gene or a G1 Sniper MATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seriously though, I feel your pain and it looks like you might have to jump ship to Intel or change yar case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm so thoroughly disappointed by this, and I just completely overlooked it when I was picking out the components for the PC. I was awstruck by how cheap I could get the 8 core processor that I completely missed the fact that the mATX boards SUCK. Is there any word on future releases in 2014 that look promising?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I'm so thoroughly disappointed by this, and I just completely overlooked it when I was picking out the components for the PC. I was awstruck by how cheap I could get the 8 core processor that I completely missed the fact that the mATX boards SUCK. Is there any word on future releases in 2014 that look promising?


The issue is, Vishera is all alone till 2015, yet another year of waiting on AMD, it will be the new Phenom II (In 2011) by then. You could try and find similar cases that accommodate ATX, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-TEMJIN-TJ09B-SST-TJ09B-Full-Tower-NEW-IN-RETAIL-BOX-/111155680343?pt=US_Computer_Cases&hash=item19e1651457. Not so pretty on the inside tho.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> use this attachment
> 
> Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'd say run above first then run these
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


You were very naughty about the 212 EVO. . Big daddy saz u need a spanking. I have not posted for a while here. I was caught up in the steamroller thread. I am a little upset with AMD. I knew there would only be a 4 core steamroller, but apparently in 2015 AMD may only issue 4 core Carrizo-Excavator apus. I was really hoping they would have offer a 6 or 8 core excavator based apu as well. I know all about HSA and HUMA, but that will take a while to become an industry norm, meawhile the 4 cores apus will not have nearly the PD multithreading power of an FX-8350. It really has me down. I have 1 more year of patience . There has to be some sign from AMD in 2015 that they haven't completely thrown in the towel with performance cpus or else I predict there wii be mass defections among many enthusiasts.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah I had 2 chips batch 1236 and 1237 sold 36 before I found out that it was a good batch... sold it new with ought busting the seal.. soon it's part my fault


I have a batch 1236 chip that sucks badly. The highest I have gotten stable is 4.75 GHZ at 1.54 volts.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have a batch 1236 chip that sucks badly. The highest I have gotten stable is 4.75 GHZ at 1.54 volts.


Mine is a 1245PGN and it exactly as you described ...

all lottery...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The problem is fan + rad thickness. It's not that you can't put 2 120mm fans there, it's a combo of the rad not fitting in the "top" due to piping (the bulges on the long sides of the rad) and it hanging so low that it either covers the 8-pin, hits the VRM sink, or doesn't allow you to install ram.
> 
> Basically any cooler that would be mounted in the 240mm space is a no. You do NOT want to do what MadGoat said, bending the power cables or otherwise risk components.
> First off, I'm a _GS_ Mod, so don't try and pull the "you're staff, be nice" card. My _job_ is to put people in line, on the forum I'm like everyone else.
> 
> You have a pair of pictures (that are both completely useless I might add) with a smile and thumbs up, quoting someone who does not know if something will work. Justify it however you like, but with no words that says "look, it can work". That was _not_ helpful, and you did not assist.
> 
> You set him up to lose money and be sad. The first I don't care about as much, but the second is just wrong. If there's one thing I absolutely do with caution it's get someone's hopes up, because there's few things worse then being excited just to find out it doesn't work. Especially when you asked for help to begin with.


You are right about that. Better to listen , experiment, and learn before shooting off the mouth. I remember I did that with all good intentions a long time back and you blistered me. I should have been more careful and your shock therapy certainly alerted me to that.


----------



## X-Alt

No matter how far you go, you are at the mercy of the Silicon lottery. Period.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Mine is a 1245PGN and it exactly as you described ...
> 
> all lottery...


Don't really know batch mines is

Also Fractal Arc Midi R2 FTW


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Don't really know batch mines is
> 
> Also Fractal Arc Midi R2 FTW


To keep us occupied, how much do you like yar case?


----------



## dmfree88

If vishera is the only plan maybe they will upgrade chipsets and increase binning further. Maybe we will see a 6ghz vishera by 2015. Just a thought


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> To keep us occupied, how much do you like yar case?


I love it. Great cable management and lots of room. Fits both my radiators just fine. (240/30mm & 240/65mm)


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean that whole 76MB?


Switched from reaper to cgminer thanks... Need to spend more time googling this stuff. Had just assumed system ram==vram for litecoin. Nope...That's just reaper.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> If vishera is the only plan maybe they will upgrade chipsets and increase binning further. Maybe we will see a 6ghz vishera by 2015. Just a thought


did they release a roadmap for chipsets this year?


----------



## jason387

Instead of 6Ghz Vishera they should focus on IPC improvements. Multi-threaded performance is okay.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Instead of 6Ghz Vishera they should focus on IPC improvements. Multi-threaded performance is okay.


Agreed, and the fact that most applications and developers are in the transition to not only multithreaded applications but 64bit as well... With decent and steady IPC gains, AMD could find themselves in a "Jack of all trades" situation.

The one thing that could really put. AMD into the fight would be if a decent campaign to utilize a "non-bias" compiler. (instead of the Intel germ that is the most commonly used compiler of today)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean that whole 76MB?
> 
> 
> 
> Switched from reaper to cgminer thanks... Need to spend more time googling this stuff. Had just assumed system ram==vram for litecoin. Nope...That's just reaper.
Click to expand...

Ya I can't speak for Reaper. Never tried it, and if it wants to mirror VRAM in Sys RAM I don't think I want to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Instead of 6Ghz Vishera they should focus on IPC improvements. Multi-threaded performance is okay.


Clock speed, if it doesn't come at the price of more power, is better than IPC.

IPC is not universal. You can chose where to increase IPC (AVX workloads, SSE workloads, etc), but one does not simply make a CPU better at everything. Ever notice that Ivy and Haswell are always talked about as "5-10%" better? Ya.

Speed on the other hand is universal. Everything can use more speed as long as it's stable. The problem is that the additional speed _usually_ comes with a hefty power boost.

IPS is all that matters, how they get there doesn't matter. Everyone begging for "more IPC" needs to just go learn CPUs, it's more complicated than that.

If anyone remembers the Ph II era (920 through 980 anyone? C3 revision?), they know that the "speed improvements over time" approach works. Chips were made better over time and binned as such. The 920 Started off at 2.8 Ghz in January 2009with a 125w TDP. Much later, the 980 was born in May 2011, and came with an astounding 3.7Ghz, 32% faster. In the same 125w envelope. Obviously there were chips in between, but you get the point.

I dunno about you guys, but... 32% faster on the same node, with the same design, with the same cache, in just over 2 years... That sounds like more improvement then Intel has made recently, doesn't it? And Intel had die shrinks.

I'll take the scaling frequency design thanks.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya I can't speak for Reaper. Never tried it, and if it wants to mirror VRAM in Sys RAM I don't think I want to.
> Clock speed, if it doesn't come at the price of more power, is better than IPC.
> 
> IPC is not universal. You can chose where to increase IPC (AVX workloads, SSE workloads, etc), but one does not simply make a CPU better at everything. Ever notice that Ivy and Haswell are always talked about as "5-10%" better? Ya.
> 
> Speed on the other hand is universal. Everything can use more speed as long as it's stable. The problem is that the additional speed _usually_ comes with a hefty power boost.
> 
> IPS is all that matters, how they get there doesn't matter. Everyone begging for "more IPC" needs to just go learn CPUs, it's more complicated than that.
> 
> If anyone remembers the Ph II era (920 through 980 anyone? C3 revision?), they know that the "speed improvements over time" approach works. Chips were made better over time and binned as such. The 920 Started off at 2.8 Ghz in January 2009with a 125w TDP. Much later, the 980 was born in May 2011, and came with an astounding 3.7Ghz, 32% faster. In the same 125w envelope. Obviously there were chips in between, but you get the point.
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but... 32% faster on the same node, with the same design, with the same cache, in just over 2 years... That sounds like more improvement then Intel has made recently, doesn't it? And Intel had die shrinks.
> 
> I'll take the scaling frequency design thanks.


True. Even I'd take increased clocks speeds if it is indeed a 6Ghz VISHERA, which realistically I don't think is possible. A 6Ghz chip in the future maybe but not a Vishera one. We all know how they overclocked the 8350's and sold them at such a high price with horrible power consumption and I'm sure stock cooling couldn't manage it. I'm looking at a realistic approach not just mere speculation of a 6Ghz Vishera chip.


----------



## MrJava

When they say IPC, they usually refer to average integer IPC (int math, logical ops, branches, loads, stores) which when you multiply by cycles/second is very representative of overall CPU perf.

So if you improve IPC as stated above by 35%, then you get the equivalent of a 6GHz CPU from a 4.5GHz CPU (on average). I'd say its easier to get 35% more IPC than 35% more frequency which is why AMD went that route in the past.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya I can't speak for Reaper. Never tried it, and if it wants to mirror VRAM in Sys RAM I don't think I want to.
> Clock speed, if it doesn't come at the price of more power, is better than IPC.
> 
> IPC is not universal. You can chose where to increase IPC (AVX workloads, SSE workloads, etc), but one does not simply make a CPU better at everything. Ever notice that Ivy and Haswell are always talked about as "5-10%" better? Ya.
> 
> Speed on the other hand is universal. Everything can use more speed as long as it's stable. The problem is that the additional speed _usually_ comes with a hefty power boost.
> 
> IPS is all that matters, how they get there doesn't matter. Everyone begging for "more IPC" needs to just go learn CPUs, it's more complicated than that.
> 
> If anyone remembers the Ph II era (920 through 980 anyone? C3 revision?), they know that the "speed improvements over time" approach works. Chips were made better over time and binned as such. The 920 Started off at 2.8 Ghz in January 2009with a 125w TDP. Much later, the 980 was born in May 2011, and came with an astounding 3.7Ghz, 32% faster. In the same 125w envelope. Obviously there were chips in between, but you get the point.
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but... 32% faster on the same node, with the same design, with the same cache, in just over 2 years... That sounds like more improvement then Intel has made recently, doesn't it? And Intel had die shrinks.
> 
> I'll take the scaling frequency design thanks.


----------



## Durvelle27

Anybody here using extreme cooling ( LN2/Dice)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here using extreme cooling ( LN2/Dice)


I dont.. cause I'm so cool that it is too extreme....


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I dont.. cause I'm so cool that it is too extreme....


How cool


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJava*
> 
> When they say IPC, they usually refer to average integer IPC (int math, logical ops, branches, loads, stores) which when you multiply by cycles/second is very representative of overall CPU perf.
> 
> So if you improve IPC as stated above by 35%, then you get the equivalent of a 6GHz CPU from a 4.5GHz CPU (on average). I'd say its easier to get 35% more IPC than 35% more frequency which is why AMD went that route in the past.


Correct me if I'm wrong.. to me it seems that amd is doing a 50/50 type solution. Working on ipc the raising the clocks.

Well 60/40.. but you get the point

Then trying to develop a pis (mantel) and get HSA and HUMA on the software side to carry through for an extra gain in performance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> How cool


As cool as ice

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0101615/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ooo,
> 
> Another idea would to be to go with the H80i and mount the rad in the 5.25 bays. This would allow you to use the extra room you have under your optical drive with the added benifit of allowing the radiator "fresh" outside air from the front of the case.
> 
> Can use some brackets like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> would still have plenty of room for the push and pull fans on the H80i as well... plus it would be unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another Idea...


or regular old angle brackets
i missed you guys still ~ 150 posts behind but wanted to pop in and say hi... the ud7 is giving me grief and wont post at old speeds, when it does it is rock solid but sometimes i have to reload stock bios then reload my oc....

i really think it is bios related not unstable i never blue screen or freeze when it boots, just sometimes it wont boot, i am thinking about hunting down a 1.1 ud7 and trying my lucks !

the only plus to my new intel is it is fun to play with new rigs... and hit some big numbers again. but meh i still love my amd


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or regular old angle brackets
> i missed you guys still ~ 150 posts behind but wanted to pop in and say hi... the ud7 is giving me grief and wont post at old speeds, when it does it is rock solid but sometimes i have to reload stock bios then reload my oc....
> 
> i really think it is bios related not unstable i never blue screen or freeze when it boots, just sometimes it wont boot, i am thinking about hunting down a 1.1 ud7 and trying my lucks !


Me ole board holding up greatly


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Anyone here having issues thermals on air cooling this chip... I have a proposition....


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Anyone here having issues thermals on air cooling this chip... I have a proposition....


Well, my 212 is not teh best against teh mighty beast that is the 8320, 55C under IBT...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, my 212 is not teh best against teh mighty beast that is the 8320, 55C under IBT...


at what voltage and clock?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> at what voltage and clock?


4.3 with spikes into 4.4, 1.365V


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, my 212 is not teh best against teh mighty beast that is the 8320, 55C under IBT...


My old 8320 @4.4GHz 1.39v use to hit 63c under full load with a Hyper 212+ Push/Pull. What clocks are you running.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Ugh, I've got to switch back to air for the time being.

I'm absolutely HATING the way that the H100i mounts on the AMD sockets.

never feels flush, never looks flush and never a damn thing to do about it.

Now the search begins for a plate similar to the LGA X bracket (i want a AM3+ H) to hold all 4 corners of the cold plate down evenly..

ARGH..

however.. in other news my e6700 loves the h100i ....and my P5W Dh is still almost dead LMAO

P.S. Is the Antec Bracket plastic or metal?? it looks plastic :/


----------



## Devildog83

Can we actually make this work to down-clock individual cores?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Can we actually make this work to down-clock individual cores?


Why would you want that?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Can we actually make this work to down-clock individual cores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
Click to expand...

To break records on single core speeds


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To break records on single core speeds


Just go into the bios and locked the rest of your cores.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Just go into the bios and locked the rest of your cores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To break records on single core speeds


Depends on his BIOS,

Mine Allows me to Disable Modules and Set Modules for Core 0, Core 1, or Both.

So I can Actually Disable Modules 1,2,3, Leave Module 0 Active and Set it to Core 0, So Core 1 is Disabled.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Just go into the bios and locked the rest of your cores.


not all Board partners feel the need to include this feature.

Asus for example does not have this on any 990fx boards (can turn on and off modules but not cores)


----------



## hucklebuck

I'm looking to upgrade my case. I want to go custom water with 8320 and 7950 in the loop. I want a decent case but not super expensive. Any input?.... Could use some.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my case. I want to go custom water with 8320 and 7950 in the loop. I want a decent case but not super expensive. Any input?.... Could use some.


I love my Fractal Arc Midi R2 but I'd recommend something a little bigger


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my case. I want to go custom water with 8320 and 7950 in the loop. I want a decent case but not super expensive. Any input?.... Could use some.


I have a CM stryker , have you looked at one of those? How big of a case would you like?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my case. I want to go custom water with 8320 and 7950 in the loop. I want a decent case but not super expensive. Any input?.... Could use some.


The biggest bang for thr buck is the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra Super tower Gaming case. It ists for $179 on Newegg.com, but goes on sale every few weeks you can get it there at tmes for as low as $139.99 with free shipping. You can fit a 360mm radiator in the top of the case.


----------



## hucklebuck

I have never water cooled before so I really don't know how much rad space I need for an 8320 and a 7950. Maybe enough room for 2 rads?
Experienced custom loop guys please help me here.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my case. I want to go custom water with 8320 and 7950 in the loop. I want a decent case but not super expensive. Any input?.... Could use some.


get caselabs, you wont regret it and you wont buy another.... ever, which will save you monies !!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have never water cooled before so I really don't know how much rad space I need for an 8320 and a 7950. Maybe enough room for 2 rads?
> Experienced custom loop guys please help me here.


I'm on my first custom loop, but my plan is to have the entire rig built into the underside of my desk , on the back side of the divider between where your legs are and the back of the desk. We will see if I ever get the job done. I have the cooling block , pump , tubing and 480 mm radiator. Need fans, some plexiglass and a bunch of talent and I will be all set..lol.

What is your budget, is a caselab's water cooling case out of reason for you?


----------



## robbo2

I picked up a 8350 today and paired it with a CHV. It's booting in at 5ghz 1.425v on 8 cores, but it doesn't seem to like voltage. Anything over 1.5v and it just doesn't boot. Is this normal?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I picked up a 8350 today and paired it with a CHV. It's booting in at 5ghz 1.425v on 8 cores, but it doesn't seem to like voltage. Anything over 1.5v and it just doesn't boot. Is this normal?


Welcome to the club







. So many settings on the CHV's , could be protection kicking in. What are the other parts of the setup, cooling, psu etc?. My CHV-Z does the same thing at 1.55 volts and at about 5.2 ghz.. just a hard wall there for some reason. My GD-80 rig will keep pushing all the way to 5.6 ghz at 1.72 volts.

People are a bit shocked when they learn how much power it takes to take these things over 5 ghz. If I run heaven and prime 95 simultaniously at 4.9 ghz it pulls 600 watts plus (total system) - so the psu has got to be up to snuff.
Also , if you are used to Intel's the max recommended temp is 62 for these, much lower than the blue teams ivy , sandy etc. are. Differences in the way temps are measured make a comparison difficult, but that's the figure you need to be concerned with.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So many settings on the CHV's , could be protection kicking in. What are the other parts of the setup, cooling, psu etc?. My CHV-Z does the same thing at 1.55 volts and at about 5.2 ghz.. just a hard wall there for some reason. My GD-80 rig will keep pushing all the way to 5.6 ghz at 1.72 volts.
> 
> People are a bit shocked when they learn how much power it takes to take these things over 5 ghz. If I run heaven and prime 95 simultaniously at 4.9 ghz it pulls 600 watts plus (total system) - so the psu has got to be up to snuff.
> Also , if you are used to Intel's the max recommended temp is 62 for these, much lower than the blue teams ivy , sandy etc. are. Differences in the way temps are measured make a comparison difficult, but that's the figure you need to be concerned with.


Hey mate, thanks for the tips. I am thinking it's a thermal thing to be honest. When I was testing a 9370 a similar thing was happening. All cores seemed to clock to 5.2 no matter what and it seemed there was no stronger cores. Under LN2, it was a totally different story. Core 7,8 were by far the strongest.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Hey mate, thanks for the tips. I am thinking it's a thermal thing to be honest. When I was testing a 9370 a similar thing was happening. All cores seemed to clock to 5.2 no matter what and it seemed there was no stronger cores. Under LN2, it was a totally different story. Core 7,8 were by far the strongest.


That's pretty odd, it's always cores 7 and 8 that fail prime first on both of my 8 core visheras...lol.


----------



## xSneak

So I put a second 8GB set of memory into my system and it won't boot at anything higher than 1333Mhz ram speed, before it was running two sticks at 2133.

I was expecting at least 1600 Mhz. Specs are in my sig. Anyway to get my speed to 1600?

I have the G.Skill 2133 11-11-11-30(2 x 4GB) & 2133 9-11-11-31 (2 x 4GB) sets.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> So I put a second 8GB set of memory into my system and it won't boot at anything higher than 1333Mhz Ram speed, before it was running two sticks at 2133.
> 
> I was expecting at least 1600 Mhz. Specs are in my sig. Anyway to get my speed to 1600?


You will probably have to manually set the timings to something both dimms can run at, mismatched dimms cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## Mega Man

not all memory is compatible with another set, it is never recommended to mix ram


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You will probably have to manually set the timings to something both dimms can run at, mismatched dimms cause all kinds of problems.


With asus the dram settings apply to all of the dimms? I tried 1600 at the standard jedec settings.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not all memory is compatible with another set, it is never recommended to mix ram


I have corsair ram mixed with g.skill on my nas running just fine at 1600. This is lame if my 5800k can do 4 sticks at 1600, but my 8320 can't.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> With asus the dram settings apply to all of the dimms? I tried 1600 at the standard jedec settings.


Are they EXACTLY the same kit?


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are they EXACTLY the same kit?


no, like i said in my op, they are this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468


----------



## cssorkinman

Try 11-11-11-31 2T @ 1.625 volts 1866 mhz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> no, like i said in my op, they are this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689
> and
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468


When I read the OP there was no such reference, you edited it in later


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> When I read the OP there was no such reference, you edited it in later


sorry.

well I couldn't get it to boot at 1600 or higher although I'll probably try again. I could take the corsair or ram kit from my nas and test it on this rig to see if it works, but I think it's an issue with my imc. I read people on the asus rog forum saying their 8350 did 32GB @ 2400, and this is what i get.

I've got it to 8-7-7-22 @ 1333 now, but when i try 7 cas it hangs at the windows loading logo.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my case. I want to go custom water with 8320 and 7950 in the loop. I want a decent case but not super expensive. Any input?.... Could use some.


Fractal Arc Midi. Or get the XL both are great cases and very open to water cooling.


----------



## Devildog83

Too bad I am not in the mood to do some bench's. It's 9 degrees right now, not 9C but 9F, it's *-13C*. BBBBRRRRRRR! Thursday night forcast, 0F or -18C, I could just set a table up out side today and go crazy. The high temp today will be -7C.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> sorry.
> 
> well I couldn't get it to boot at 1600 or higher although I'll probably try again. I could take the corsair or ram kit from my nas and test it on this rig to see if it works, but I think it's an issue with my imc. I read people on the asus rog forum saying their 8350 did 32GB @ 2400, and this is what i get.
> 
> I've got it to 8-7-7-22 @ 1333 now, but when i try 7 cas it hangs at the windows loading logo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> sorry.
> 
> well I couldn't get it to boot at 1600 or higher although I'll probably try again. I could take the corsair or ram kit from my nas and test it on this rig to see if it works, but I think it's an issue with my imc. I read people on the asus rog forum saying their 8350 did 32GB @ 2400, and this is what i get.
> 
> I've got it to 8-7-7-22 @ 1333 now, but when i try 7 cas it hangs at the windows loading logo.


You may h ave to set all of your tertiary timings manually also, mismatched ram confuses the motherboards ability to set anything in "auto".
Things to try - try the different sets one at a time and pay attention to all of the timings it gives you when they are set to auto at a given clock speed. Write them ALL down, then re-install all 4 dimms in the appropriate channels - VERY IMPORTANT to have the same dimms occupying the correct channels. Then adjust your timings to the looser of the 2 observed when installed independently. I really do think that a goal of 1866 mhz 2T is probably most realistic, but if they happen to be wildly different dimms, double sided vs single or the chips themselves are quite different, then as Mega said, they probably just won't work well together regardless.
Voltages are slighly different too, but I think you would be fine to set it to 1.65 V to the ram, and it may help to bump up your cpu/nb voltage a bit too. I don't get too uncomfortable about it until 1.4 volts and higher. Be sure you know the difference between cpu/nb voltage and nb voltage . 1.4 volts to the nb is a tad high.
I don't have a sabertooth, but the CHV=z's I have offer a lot of help in the way of "auto" settings in bios for tuning ram, sadly these also get confused by differing jdec's on mismatched ram too.

Opportunities to learn - 4 dimm sets are matched and the only way a manufacturer can guarantee they will operate together at the rated speeds. Even the same exact SKU 2 dimm sets may not be able to do that when you pair 2 of them together.

Lastly , what do you do that you need 16 gb of ram? It's not terribly often that I use over 6gb for the things I do. Run the programs you normally run and graph the usage with task manager etc - IF you don't need it, you may be better off without both sets and simply tuning whichever one gives the best performance.

EDIT: The http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Memory+%28Desktop+Memory%29-_-G.SKILL-_-20231689 is NOT on the QVL for use with ANY AMD system. The other set is listed on the QVL for the Sabertooth.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm on my first custom loop, but my plan is to have the entire rig built into the underside of my desk , on the back side of the divider between where your legs are and the back of the desk. We will see if I ever get the job done. I have the cooling block , pump , tubing and 480 mm radiator. Need fans, some plexiglass and a bunch of talent and I will be all set..lol.
> 
> What is your budget, is a caselab's water cooling case out of reason for you?


ooh talent is gonna be hard to come by. I have have been looking for years and can't find it on sale anywhere. =D


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> ooh talent is gonna be hard to come by. I have have been looking for years and can't find it on sale anywhere. =D


lol time can earn it too, but thats even harder to come by


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm on my first custom loop, but my plan is to have the entire rig built into the underside of my desk , on the back side of the divider between where your legs are and the back of the desk. We will see if I ever get the job done. I have the cooling block , pump , tubing and 480 mm radiator. Need fans, some plexiglass and a bunch of talent and I will be all set..lol.
> 
> What is your budget, is a caselab's water cooling case out of reason for you?


I cant justify spending that much money on a pc case at the time being. I was looking for something cheaper.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I cant justify spending that much money on a pc case at the time being. I was looking for something cheaper.


I understand, I've been looking at those cases for years now, always thinking..... ":someday" lol.

What is your budget , if you don't mind the question?


----------



## miklkit

Ya know, I'm wondering why no one has gone down to the local wrecking yard and pulled the radiator out of some econo box car and just hung it out a window.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya know, I'm wondering why no one has gone down to the local wrecking yard and pulled the radiator out of some econo box car and just hung it out a window.


the thought crosses my mind.. then I realize that I live in a 1 bedroom apartment


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya know, I'm wondering why no one has gone down to the local wrecking yard and pulled the radiator out of some econo box car and just hung it out a window.


because you cant get high enough rpm fans for it, imagine that thing uses air at around 60mph

i have seen people using heater matrixes from cars, its even more FPI bit smaller and more easy to use, but then you need the pump strong enough, fans and decent ambients.


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. Ok. Those radiators do come with 12v fans already bolted onto them. How about big aquarium water pumps?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya know, I'm wondering why no one has gone down to the local wrecking yard and pulled the radiator out of some econo box car and just hung it out a window.


I would like to do that with my 480mm koolance and set it in one of our basement's window wells. Its about the perfect size. It's 0 F here now and would provide a lot of headroom for OC'ing.
There is a couple of problems though - I need another pump as the one I have doesn't have quite enough ooomph to lift the liquid from my desk to the window well, and I'm a little concerned about condensation.


----------



## Durquavian

That's why iam loving my case. Praying it lasts.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I understand, I've been looking at those cases for years now, always thinking..... ":someday" lol.
> 
> What is your budget , if you don't mind the question?


I don't want to spend much more than a couple hundred dollars if I can help it. It will just take more money away from my custom loop.

What about those stackable cases that you can add on to in the future, what's the consensus on those? Just trying to look at all of my options.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I don't want to spend much more than a couple hundred dollars if I can help it. It will just take more money away from my custom loop.
> 
> What about those stackable cases that you can add on to in the future, what's the consensus on those? Just trying to look at all of my options.


Kyad has one of those, he seems to speak highly of them


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I don't want to spend much more than a couple hundred dollars if I can help it. It will just take more money away from my custom loop.
> 
> What about those stackable cases that you can add on to in the future, what's the consensus on those? Just trying to look at all of my options.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyad has one of those, he seems to speak highly of them
Click to expand...

I tend to like HAF cases, yes.









I like the "built like a tank, work like a tank" look though, not everyone does. If you got any questions about it I'll try to answer them. I've built my loop in it, so I know how well it can handle one.

There a lot of good liquid cooling cases in the $150 to 200 range. It's when vendors leave the kiddie toys at home because they need to really make them worth it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my case. I want to go custom water with 8320 and 7950 in the loop. I want a decent case but not super expensive. Any input?.... Could use some.


I would suggest a Fractal Define R4, get the one without the window and flip the panels around (allows you to mount a 120 or 140 fan pointed at the socket or pulling air from the socket )(fwiw, blowing on the socket works better, but you need an aftermarket dustfilter)

you can fit a 280mm rad on the front intake(this option kills hhd/ssd space), 120mm Rad on bottom intake(yes it has space for a 140 fan but you will have no wire room if you use a 140 rad there), 240mm on top exhaust , and 140mm rear exhaust.

lots of options.

if you are thinking a dual slot 5.25 pump res combo i would suggest the R2 XL its only like 10-15$ more then the R4 but you can fit more HHD/SSDs and you can had an Optical drive with the combo pump and rez.

the one thing about these cases i've noticed is that Static pressure optimized fans work better then Airflow optimized fans alot of grills and filters in the way

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352020 130$ easy on the wallet..


----------



## jdthomas

HT must be equal or lower than NB.......GEEZ


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdthomas*
> 
> HT must be equal or lower than NB.......GEEZ


eh.. wut?

your joking right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I tend to like HAF cases, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the "built like a tank, work like a tank" look though, not everyone does. If you got any questions about it I'll try to answer them. I've built my loop in it, so I know how well it can handle one.
> 
> There a lot of good liquid cooling cases in the $150 to 200 range. It's when vendors leave the kiddie toys at home because they need to really make them worth it.


do those things sit on top of the haf x?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh.. wut?
> 
> your joking right?


I so hope so


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdthomas*
> 
> HT must be equal or lower than NB.......GEEZ


Only for the Phenom II's and Thubans.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I tend to like HAF cases, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the "built like a tank, work like a tank" look though, not everyone does. If you got any questions about it I'll try to answer them. I've built my loop in it, so I know how well it can handle one.
> 
> There a lot of good liquid cooling cases in the $150 to 200 range. It's when vendors leave the kiddie toys at home because they need to really make them worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> do those things sit on top of the haf x?
Click to expand...

Uh... No.

It uses a rail system to lock the sections together. Even if it did match the HAF X dimensions, the X has no routing holes top or bottom to deal with the extension. While the rails will be sold separately later, they are only on the 935, 915F, and 915R for now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh... No.
> 
> It uses a rail system to lock the sections together. Even if it did match the HAF X dimensions, the X has no routing holes top or bottom to deal with the extension. While the rails will be sold separately later, they are only on the 935, 915F, and 915R for now.


ah ok thanks

disregard my nooby pm haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not all memory is compatible with another set, it is never recommended to mix ram
> 
> 
> 
> I have corsair ram mixed with g.skill on my nas running just fine at 1600. This is lame if my 5800k can do 4 sticks at 1600, but my 8320 can't.
Click to expand...

again you may or may not have problems.

i know it can do it. unless you have a faulty chip... which i doubt i always run 2 different sets ( the 2 stick sets of the same stuff tends to be cheaper. )

but i always buy the same sku,

again it is rated @ 1600 4 sticks or 1866 2 sticks.

lastly
although i usually dont put too much into QVL lists, sometimes ram does not make it on them for a reason which is another thing to think about,

just because it does not run these 2 sets @ 1600 does not mean it wont run 2 sets @ 1600
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya know, I'm wondering why no one has gone down to the local wrecking yard and pulled the radiator out of some econo box car and just hung it out a window.


tons of people do but usually they use heater cores ( the heater for inside the car ) back when you had to do DIY watercooling and there was no such companies who made them i have seen some cool builds. my fav is always this block someone soldered together ... any who
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdthomas*
> 
> HT must be equal or lower than NB.......GEEZ


100% LIES !

i run @ 2700/3900 and also have and do run 2600/3000 on my other chip without issue


----------



## Nin10dO

Installed my new FX-8320. MAJOR improvements in temperature. I went from 45C on idle / 67C on load (on my Phenom II X4 965 stock) to this:


All speeds are on stock using the stock cooler. I did put these components on the new Rosewill Thor case and I used Arctic Silver 5 grease.
And now to see the temperatures and performance while gaming...


----------



## Mega Man

idle ( and all ) temps are calculated from a formula. the formula is horribly inaccurate @ idle. you need to look at socket temp
the closer to full load / higher temps you are the more accurate the calculation will be. also unless coretemp fix it it can cause BSOD, also to note and may be worth checking in to is
HWINFO64 or HWINFO32 depending on your os ( 64/32 bit )


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idle ( and all ) temps are calculated from a formula. the formula is horribly inaccurate @ idle. you need to look at socket temp
> the closer to full load / higher temps you are the more accurate the calculation will be. also unless coretemp fix it it can cause BSOD, also to note and may be worth checking in to is
> HWINFO64 or HWINFO32 depending on your os ( 64/32 bit )


We need a copy paste on this don't we?


----------



## Mega Man

hahahaha


----------



## Deadboy90

So who else is commiserating on being left out in the cold by AMD? Come join me...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So who else is commiserating on being left out in the cold by AMD? Come join me...


You are blowing it out of proportion. The 8350 has been out just over a year. So what if it is one more till a 6/8 core comes up. I am more concerned that they get HSA up and going. Get us some code and quell that ICC crap we have had to deal with for the better part of a decade. Way I see it is:

1) Get an 8 core out now and try to muscle our way thru the code. ( we know how that has worked out for us so far, Cinebench)

or

2) Concentrate on initializing HSA and shocking the software world with its capabilities. Bringing Linux and Android with it, diminishing Intels strangle hold. And eventually, hopefully soon, reintroducing the 6/8/10/12 core chips. I am sure we again will see 8 cores from AMD.

I opt for *2*.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ooo,
> 
> Another idea would to be to go with the H80i and mount the rad in the 5.25 bays. This would allow you to use the extra room you have under your optical drive with the added benifit of allowing the radiator "fresh" outside air from the front of the case.
> 
> Can use some brackets like THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> would still have plenty of room for the push and pull fans on the H80i as well... plus it would be unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another Idea...


Nooooooo! I thought this was brilliant and could solve my problem but turns out I would have to remove the disk drive to make it fit my h80i. So close


----------



## Mega Man

i opt for home made onion soup in a bread bowl with tons of cheese ! !


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i opt for home made onion soup in a bread bowl with tons of cheese ! !


Sorry gonna have to pass on that option.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I tend to like HAF cases, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the "built like a tank, work like a tank" look though, not everyone does. If you got any questions about it I'll try to answer them. I've built my loop in it, so I know how well it can handle one.
> 
> There a lot of good liquid cooling cases in the $150 to 200 range. It's when vendors leave the kiddie toys at home because they need to really make them worth it.


With the HAF stacker do you just buy a 935 tower then get 915F or 915R to stack on top or bottom? Is the 935 a full ATX tower? Whats the difference with the 915F and 915R? I see that Microcenter has them and here is the one I'm looking at "HAFSTACKER 935 FULL MOD T" does this one have a 915 with it already?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You are blowing it out of proportion. The 8350 has been out just over a year. So what if it is one more till a 6/8 core comes up. I am more concerned that they get HSA up and going. Get us some code and quell that ICC crap we have had to deal with for the better part of a decade. Way I see it is:
> 
> 1) Get an 8 core out now and try to muscle our way thru the code. ( we know how that has worked out for us so far, Cinebench)
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Concentrate on initializing HSA and shocking the software world with its capabilities. Bringing Linux and Android with it, diminishing Intels strangle hold. And eventually, hopefully soon, reintroducing the 6/8/10/12 core chips. I am sure we again will see 8 cores from AMD.
> 
> I opt for *2*.


Speaking as someone who only uses his rig for gaming I can't see publishers adopting HSA anytime soon. It may pick up with people who do rendering or whatever but AMD isn't helping enthusiasts in the short run. I was hoping to upgrade soon, I'm starting to get the itch...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i opt for home made onion soup in a bread bowl with tons of cheese ! !


Eww... Is someone drunk foruming? Lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Speaking as someone who only uses his rig for gaming I can't see publishers adopting HSA anytime soon. It may pick up with people who do rendering or whatever but AMD isn't helping enthusiasts in the short run. I was hoping to upgrade soon, I'm starting to get the itch...




Can not over apply


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Speaking as someone who only uses his rig for gaming I can't see publishers adopting HSA anytime soon. It may pick up with people who do rendering or whatever but AMD isn't helping enthusiasts in the short run. I was hoping to upgrade soon, I'm starting to get the itch...


You gotta look at HSA like Mantle. If it gives performance like the benches we have seen (HSA) then do you think


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(without Intel throwing money at devs like the cheaters they are)


any dev will not want to institute HSA. Say you have 2 graphic programs, both have access to ICC and the normal software. Don't you think one will institute HSA if it give the performance boost we hope it does. It would give them an edge and still not diminish what they would have got without it. HSA becomes a Value-added bonus. There are a lot of possibilities here and a very bright future IF it works.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You gotta look at HSA like Mantle. If it gives performance like the benches we have seen (HSA) then do you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (without Intel throwing money at devs like the cheaters they are)
> 
> 
> any dev will not want to institute HSA. Say you have 2 graphic programs, both have access to ICC and the normal software. Don't you think one will institute HSA if it give the performance boost we hope it does. It would give them an edge and still not diminish what they would have got without it. HSA becomes a Value-added bonus. There are a lot of possibilities here and a very bright future IF it works.


Exactly, IF. I actually am, let's say, cautiously optimistic about mantle due to the big name Dev's that have signed on with it. EA, Edios, etc. but there has been no buzz from them about implementing HSA or HUMA into games. I'm just sceptical about a company claiming to have the "next great leap in computing" before we even see any numbers on performance. Guess I'm a glass half empty kinda guy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i opt for home made onion soup in a bread bowl with tons of cheese ! !
> 
> 
> 
> Eww... Is someone drunk foruming? Lol
Click to expand...

nope !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I tend to like HAF cases, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the "built like a tank, work like a tank" look though, not everyone does. If you got any questions about it I'll try to answer them. I've built my loop in it, so I know how well it can handle one.
> 
> There a lot of good liquid cooling cases in the $150 to 200 range. It's when vendors leave the kiddie toys at home because they need to really make them worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> With the HAF stacker do you just buy a 935 tower then get 915F or 915R to stack on top or bottom? Is the 935 a full ATX tower? Whats the difference with the 915F and 915R? I see that Microcenter has them and here is the one I'm looking at "HAFSTACKER 935 FULL MOD T" does this one have a 915 with it already?
Click to expand...

The 935 is one 925 (mid-tower) plus one 915R put together already. The 925 has 3 5.25 bays, 6 HDD bays (all of them removable for Rad space), one SSD slot behind the MB tray, room for an EATX board, and 8+1 expansion slots (one is vertical). It also sports a 140mm on back and can easily fit any air cooler. The included 915R would normally function as a Rad Box, but you can use it as a second computer instead if you like.

The 915F has the power supply in the front, under the 5.25 bay, making extra room for cooling at the expense of HDD space.

The 915R has the power supply in the back, above the motherboard. Less room for cooling, but a lot more room for HDD space.

Man I sound like a Newegg Promo Video eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You gotta look at HSA like Mantle. If it gives performance like the benches we have seen (HSA) then do you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (without Intel throwing money at devs like the cheaters they are)
> 
> 
> any dev will not want to institute HSA. Say you have 2 graphic programs, both have access to ICC and the normal software. Don't you think one will institute HSA if it give the performance boost we hope it does. It would give them an edge and still not diminish what they would have got without it. HSA becomes a Value-added bonus. There are a lot of possibilities here and a very bright future IF it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, IF. I actually am, let's say, cautiously optimistic about mantle due to the big name Dev's that have signed on with it. EA, Edios, etc. but there has been no buzz from them about implementing HSA or HUMA into games. I'm just sceptical about a company claiming to have the "next great leap in computing" before we even see any numbers on performance. Guess I'm a glass half empty kinda guy.
Click to expand...

Just a quick reminder, the last "Great leaps in computing" coming out of AMD's R&D were "Mem controller on the CPU die", "64-Bit", and "Multi-Core".

And they didn't have dev support back then. This time they have an entire foundation.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You gotta look at HSA like Mantle. If it gives performance like the benches we have seen (HSA) then do you think
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (without Intel throwing money at devs like the cheaters they are)
> 
> 
> any dev will not want to institute HSA. Say you have 2 graphic programs, both have access to ICC and the normal software. Don't you think one will institute HSA if it give the performance boost we hope it does. It would give them an edge and still not diminish what they would have got without it. HSA becomes a Value-added bonus. There are a lot of possibilities here and a very bright future IF it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, IF. I actually am, let's say, cautiously optimistic about mantle due to the big name Dev's that have signed on with it. EA, Edios, etc. but there has been no buzz from them about implementing HSA or HUMA into games. I'm just sceptical about a company claiming to have the "next great leap in computing" before we even see any numbers on performance. Guess I'm a glass half empty kinda guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a quick reminder, the last "Great leaps in computing" coming out of AMD's R&D were "Mem controller on the CPU die", "64-Bit", and "Multi-Core".
> 
> And they didn't have dev support back then. This time they have an entire foundation.
Click to expand...


----------



## xSneak

I got all 4 sticks stable at 1333Mhz with 8cl, but the performance was lower across the board. I've just went back to using 2 sticks- I'll save the second set for when I need 16 GB or upgrade to haswell refresh when it releases.

I tried to get the 2133 CL9 kit stable at its xmp speeds, but it wouldn't work after changing a lot of settings. I'm using my 2133 cl11 kit now. I have it at 2400 with 11-12-11-30 1T @ 1.7V timings now, but I don't know if it's stable yet. I have prime95 using 7.5GB of ram while I'm typing this and i had to reload the page because it just went haywire. Would that make the ram unstable even though it hasn't failed prime yet?

The cl9 2133 kit is single sided whereas this cl11 kit is double. Does that hurt their compatibility? is it the same as single and dual rank ram?

The reason I got the single set is because it was at a good price and games will start using more ram in the future, so maybe star citizen or watch dogs will need 16GB to run at max settings.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 935 is one 925 (mid-tower) plus one 915R put together already. The 925 has 3 5.25 bays, 6 HDD bays (all of them removable for Rad space), one SSD slot behind the MB tray, room for an EATX board, and 8+1 expansion slots (one is vertical). It also sports a 140mm on back and can easily fit any air cooler. The included 915R would normally function as a Rad Box, but you can use it as a second computer instead if you like.
> 
> The 915F has the power supply in the front, under the 5.25 bay, making extra room for cooling at the expense of HDD space.
> 
> The 915R has the power supply in the back, above the motherboard. Less room for cooling, but a lot more room for HDD space.
> 
> Man I sound like a Newegg Promo Video eh?
> Just a quick reminder, the last "Great leaps in computing" coming out of AMD's R&D were "Mem controller on the CPU die", "64-Bit", and "Multi-Core".
> 
> And they didn't have dev support back then. This time they have an entire foundation.


Thanks. That clears it up.









Probably going to get it, I like the expandability, looks cool too.









So if I buy the 935 I should have plenty of room to water cool my cpu and gpu?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> I got all 4 sticks stable at 1333Mhz with 8cl, but the performance was lower across the board. I've just went back to using 2 sticks- I'll save the second set for when I need 16 GB or upgrade to haswell refresh when it releases.
> 
> I tried to get the 2133 CL9 kit stable at its xmp speeds, but it wouldn't work after changing a lot of settings. I'm using my 2133 cl11 kit now. I have it at 2400 with 11-12-11-30 1T @ 1.7V timings now, but I don't know if it's stable yet. I have prime95 using 7.5GB of ram while I'm typing this and i had to reload the page because it just went haywire. Would that make the ram unstable even though it hasn't failed prime yet?
> 
> The cl9 2133 kit is single sided whereas this cl11 kit is double. Does that hurt their compatibility? is it the same as single and dual rank ram?
> 
> The reason I got the single set is because it was at a good price and games will start using more ram in the future, so maybe star citizen or watch dogs will need 16GB to run at max settings.


Not sure how you are quantifying your ram performance. I found my Ram was better at 1466 than at 1760. Timings were fairly similar in actual times, but could get slightly better with 1466 and 16GB of ram.

I think 1760 was 8-9-9-24-34 2T and 1466 is 7-8-8-22-30 ?T. I know the 1466 is 100% stable. The 1760 was 99% sometimes 100% (never had much luck above 1600 with this ram).

Anyway Higher speed in Ram isn't always the way to go. For benching yes, for gaming not always and most of the time tighter timings are best.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not sure how you are quantifying your ram performance. I found my Ram was better at 1466 than at 1760. Timings were fairly similar in actual times, but could get slightly better with 1466 and 16GB of ram.
> 
> I think 1760 was 8-9-9-24-34 2T and 1466 is 7-8-8-22-30 ?T. I know the 1466 is 100% stable. The 1760 was 99% sometimes 100% (never had much luck above 1600 with this ram).
> 
> Anyway Higher speed in Ram isn't always the way to go. For benching yes, for gaming not always and most of the time tighter timings are best.


Just through some game benchmarks and synthetic benchs. I gain roughly 2 fps going to 2133/2400 ram, It's not as much as I thought though. I think updating to the new catalyst drivers slightly lowered my fps, I swear i was getting 72 fps on the shogun 2 benchmark, but now it's at 69.5 fps. Oh well.


----------



## TheInternal

Howdy all.

I just jumped on the FX8320 bandwagon, catching some of the Black Friday deals to update my old socket 939 Athlon 64 x2 system into something usable for modern games.

I got the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 4, patched it to BIOS version F2 and immediately ran into throttling issues. I managed to get rid of the constant CPU throttling by disabling the APM in the BIOS. I paired the CPU with the Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid cooling heatsink, tossed in 2 x 4GB 1866 DDR3 Crucial Ballistix and called it upgraded. I'm running my two old Geforce 280 GTX cards in 2-way SLI, and am powering it all with my old Enermax MODU82+ 625 watt PSU.

I've been experimenting with overclocking this setup and have been getting some surprising thermals (in a bad way) when I've disabled the Cstates and other power management. I currently upped the BLCK to 205 MHz and the multiplier to 20.5 (for a rather modest 4.2GHZ OC), I've toyed with a few different BLCK and multipliers for both 4.2 and 4.4 GHZ OCs... both resulting in similarly high temps when I've manually set my VCORE. I'm hitting up to 61C in prime according to CPU-Z, Core Temp, and CPUID when I set the VCORE manually (1.4volts to 1.45 volts... doesn't seem to matter... the temps get high fast).

At this exact moment, I have prime95 running with temps hanging around a still uncomfortable 59C. HWMonitor shows CPU vcore max as 1.452V. CPU-Z peaks at the same. Looks like 1.440V average.I am, sadly, having occasional throttling down to a multiplier of 7.0, however.









Any suggestions for exact settings to aim for to keep the temps decent and the OC stable at 4.4GHz?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> Howdy all.
> 
> I just jumped on the FX8320 bandwagon, catching some of the Black Friday deals to update my old socket 939 Athlon 64 x2 system into something usable for modern games.
> 
> I got the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 4, patched it to BIOS version F2 and immediately ran into throttling issues. I managed to get rid of the constant CPU throttling by disabling the APM in the BIOS. I paired the CPU with the Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid cooling heatsink, tossed in 2 x 4GB 1866 DDR3 Crucial Ballistix and called it upgraded. I'm running my two old Geforce 280 GTX cards in 2-way SLI, and am powering it all with my old Enermax MODU82+ 625 watt PSU.
> 
> I've been experimenting with overclocking this setup and have been getting some surprising thermals (in a bad way) when I've disabled the Cstates and other power management. I currently upped the BLCK to 205 MHz and the multiplier to 20.5 (for a rather modest 4.2GHZ OC), I've toyed with a few different BLCK and multipliers for both 4.2 and 4.4 GHZ OCs... both resulting in similarly high temps when I've manually set my VCORE. I'm hitting up to 61C in prime according to CPU-Z, Core Temp, and CPUID when I set the VCORE manually (1.4volts to 1.45 volts... doesn't seem to matter... the temps get high fast).
> 
> At this exact moment, I have prime95 running with temps hanging around a still uncomfortable 59C. HWMonitor shows CPU vcore max as 1.452V. CPU-Z peaks at the same. Looks like 1.440V average.I am, sadly, having occasional throttling down to a multiplier of 7.0, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for exact settings to aim for to keep the temps decent and the OC stable at 4.4GHz?


I have no specific knowledge of this board but can give general advice for these chips.

Make sure you have a fan on the VRMs(with or without heatsink). ALSO get HWiNFO and use it for all vishera monitoring, voltages and temps. Park the others. You can also add a fan to the back of the CPU socket if you can, some, including me, cut a hole in the back of the case and added a fan.

A great deal of throttling is from the VRMs. 8320s are hit and miss for great OCers. Some achieve the same OC as 8350 and others are lucky to hit 4.5Ghz.


----------



## TheInternal

running HW Info already as well







I probably should see if I can find a few more 120mm fans to slap somewhere in this old P180B case. Hard to have too much airflow, after all









Yeah, I've heard a bit about the VRMs being an issue, particularly with this board (though rev.4 is supposedly better). This most recent reboot, I loaded the optimized system settings, disabled APM, changed the multiplier to 20 (for a 4.0 GHZ OC) and left everything else alone (running VCORE on auto and with C-states enabled. CRAZY, I know, right? It's maxxing at 50C and hasn't had a core failure on Prime yet in 5+ minutes.

Lower than I'd like to go on the OC... I just don't know why the thermals skyrocket when I manually set the vcore... unless 1.4v to-1.4375 is is just way overkill. No throttling apparent with prime at current settings.


----------



## Durquavian

I think I was 1.44V for 4.6GHZ on 8350. @ 1.48V for 4.84Ghz on 8350.


----------



## TheInternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I think I was 1.44V for 4.6GHZ on 8350. @ 1.48V for 4.84Ghz on 8350.


is 61C way too high though?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> is 61C way too high though?


65C is the MAX ( for general everyday max ) one though many have hit 70C frequently with little issues(meaning no deaths







). 62C is the safe voltage (leaving that 3C cushion). Voltage is not the real issue it is the temps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> Howdy all.
> 
> I just jumped on the FX8320 bandwagon, catching some of the Black Friday deals to update my old socket 939 Athlon 64 x2 system into something usable for modern games.
> 
> I got the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 rev. 4, patched it to BIOS version F2 and immediately ran into throttling issues. I managed to get rid of the constant CPU throttling by disabling the APM in the BIOS. I paired the CPU with the Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid cooling heatsink, tossed in 2 x 4GB 1866 DDR3 Crucial Ballistix and called it upgraded. I'm running my two old Geforce 280 GTX cards in 2-way SLI, and am powering it all with my old Enermax MODU82+ 625 watt PSU.
> 
> I've been experimenting with overclocking this setup and have been getting some surprising thermals (in a bad way) when I've disabled the Cstates and other power management. I currently upped the BLCK to 205 MHz and the multiplier to 20.5 (for a rather modest 4.2GHZ OC), I've toyed with a few different BLCK and multipliers for both 4.2 and 4.4 GHZ OCs... both resulting in similarly high temps when I've manually set my VCORE. I'm hitting up to 61C in prime according to CPU-Z, Core Temp, and CPUID when I set the VCORE manually (1.4volts to 1.45 volts... doesn't seem to matter... the temps get high fast).
> 
> At this exact moment, I have prime95 running with temps hanging around a still uncomfortable 59C. HWMonitor shows CPU vcore max as 1.452V. CPU-Z peaks at the same. Looks like 1.440V average.I am, sadly, having occasional throttling down to a multiplier of 7.0, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for exact settings to aim for to keep the temps decent and the OC stable at 4.4GHz?


what cooler are you using

protip RIGBUILDER ( upper right hand corner of this page ! )

then put said rig in your sig !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> is 61C way too high though?
> 
> 
> 
> 65C is the MAX ( for general everyday max ) one though many have hit 70C frequently with little issues(meaning no deaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). 62C is the safe voltage (leaving that 3C cushion). Voltage is not the real issue it is the temps.
Click to expand...

hahaha most of us have hit 90 and shut down ! several times !


----------



## TheInternal

doing that rigbuilder thingie now. as stated in my post: "the Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid cooling heatsink"

Wow. Rigbuilder doesn't have quite a few parts that I figured were common as "matches."

The rig I'm poking at:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5565125

So... I've gotten Prime95 running smoothly with only the multiplier adjusted to 21 (4.2GHz OC). APM off. Voltage at 1.425V in BIOS I think. C-states enabled, everything else at default. Getting occasional CPU throttle though. 56C max temp. Wish I could find an OC guide specific to my mobo D:


----------



## Mega Man

ah sorry, i thought that was a case.....

yea i highly doubt you will get very far with that cooler, ~4.3 maybe

on a side note still waiting for my fan adapters to come. so the ones i have i had to steal while i tested my intel chip. i took 2. while ripping blurays just by plugging those 2 rads in ( pull only ) i dropped 2c
cant wait to add 1-2 pedestals and 2-4 more 360s ! i may be able to squeeze in an additional 240 as well in this case. once it is done ill give it to my wife ( cooling mostly as is, as she wont be using 2psus i will probably upgrade to another 360 ! from a 120 ) and her rig should be able to get to ~ 5.0

my god i love this case, these chips and jsut the fun of being able to play with them esp across 3 different boards, i need to get another 2 cpu blocks and several pumps though ( intel rig will be pushing at least 3 as it will also have quadfire ) and the second will be so i can put the h220 on my htpc ( ironically all that it is waiting for, have the psu, case, OS, hdd, just need a cooler ) and my zalman cooler is just not up to that 6100 when overclocked.

in other news the XFX triplestand monitor went back on sale for 300, i am debating about and leaning towards buying it, and modifing it to go into my current one, and making a 6 monitor stand now that MST hubs are finally available in the us... it would just be so cool 6x24" ! ( 5760x2160, 4kwhat ? ) decisions decisions !~


----------



## ashyg

Who else is playing Battlefield 4 on a 8320/50 around the low 4 Gh'z?

Im running it alongside a 7950, and most of the time its a solid 60fps (with GPU usage at about 80%). High settings, no AA.

On some maps, and inparticular on rooftops (both multiplayer), my fps drop down to 40 ish when lots is going on, GPU usage never hits 100% ... but neither does any core according to the task manager graph.

Any ideas? I feel like it could just be an AMD CPU thing


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> doing that rigbuilder thingie now. as stated in my post: "the Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid cooling heatsink"
> 
> Wow. Rigbuilder doesn't have quite a few parts that I figured were common as "matches."
> 
> The rig I'm poking at:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5565125
> 
> So... I've gotten Prime95 running smoothly with only the multiplier adjusted to 21 (4.2GHz OC). APM off. Voltage at 1.425V in BIOS I think. C-states enabled, everything else at default. Getting occasional CPU throttle though. 56C max temp. Wish I could find an OC guide specific to my mobo D:


My 8320 needs 1.512 V to be stable at 4.5Ghz, you might have a bad chip like mine. My H100i seems to be just enough to cool it comfortably at that setting. With your 120m you are looking at a thermal limited situation. Set the vcore to 1.45 and see if it's stable at 4.4Ghz, then back down the voltage using the gigabyte easy tune software inside of windows until it's stable. If it get's too hot try 4.3Ghz.

Other thing is to not set your llc at the highest setting. Unless you have your vrms cooled with a fan, they will heat up your cpu when they get too hot.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Who else is playing Battlefield 4 on a 8320/50 around the low 4 Gh'z?
> 
> Im running it alongside a 7950, and most of the time its a solid 60fps (with GPU usage at about 80%). High settings, no AA.
> 
> On some maps, and inparticular on rooftops (both multiplayer), my fps drop down to 40 ish when lots is going on, GPU usage never hits 100% ... but neither does any core according to the task manager graph.
> 
> Any ideas? I feel like it could just be an AMD CPU thing


The game was running smooth for me on my system with high gpu usage with everything ultra @ 1440p. Granted it still crashes every 2-3 maps so I gave up on playing it.

Try to oc your cpu or install the windows patches for the bulldozer/piledriver cpus.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> doing that rigbuilder thingie now. as stated in my post: "the Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid cooling heatsink"
> 
> Wow. Rigbuilder doesn't have quite a few parts that I figured were common as "matches."
> 
> The rig I'm poking at:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5565125
> 
> So... I've gotten Prime95 running smoothly with only the multiplier adjusted to 21 (4.2GHz OC). APM off. Voltage at 1.425V in BIOS I think. C-states enabled, everything else at default. Getting occasional CPU throttle though. 56C max temp. Wish I could find an OC guide specific to my mobo D:
> 
> 
> 
> My 8320 needs 1.512 V to be stable at 4.5Ghz, you might have a bad chip like mine. My H100i seems to be just enough to cool it comfortably at that setting. With your 120m you are looking at a thermal limited situation. Set the vcore to 1.45 and see if it's stable at 4.4Ghz, then back down the voltage using the gigabyte easy tune software inside of windows until it's stable. If it get's too hot try 4.3Ghz.
> 
> Other thing is to not set your llc at the highest setting. Unless you have your vrms cooled with a fan, they will heat up your cpu when they get too hot.
Click to expand...

nah never use extreme... unless you are doing just that.... ie phase change or L2N no real reason to ever use it


----------



## ashyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> The game was running smooth for me on my system with high gpu usage with everything ultra @ 1440p. Granted it still crashes every 2-3 maps so I gave up on playing it.
> 
> Try to oc your cpu or install the windows patches for the bulldozer/piledriver cpus.


Cheers, im also at 1440p, I only have a few hundred mhz available for an OC before I need water cooling, which is not on the cards right now.

These windows patches you speak of though, are they include in generic windows updates? Cause I am all up to date on those, running on sabertooth 990fx as well.

Edit: having a look at patches, seems to be just relevant for win 7? Im running 8.1 so sounds like I've got everything I need by default.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> The game was running smooth for me on my system with high gpu usage with everything ultra @ 1440p. Granted it still crashes every 2-3 maps so I gave up on playing it.
> 
> Try to oc your cpu or install the windows patches for the bulldozer/piledriver cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, im also at 1440p, I only have a few hundred mhz available for an OC before I need water cooling, which is not on the cards right now.
> 
> These windows patches you speak of though, are they include in generic windows updates? Cause I am all up to date on those, running on sabertooth 990fx as well.
> 
> Edit: having a look at patches, seems to be just relevant for win 7? Im running 8.1 so sounds like I've got everything I need by default.
Click to expand...

all correct and i have heard they are now included in win 7 as well


----------



## TheInternal

@xSneakx Thanks for the reply.

I've tested as low as 1.3875V at 4.2GHz and peaking around 50C with a cursory Prime95 of 5 min no errors (I still need to quit pushing further down). No clock drops.The only thing I changed in BIOS (other than vcore) for that was the clock multiplier and APM off... Everything else was stock optimized defaults. If I kick it up to 4.4GHz, core 5 (freq#4) fails Prime95, regardless of whatever voltage I've thrown at it.

One of the interesting things I've had occur while testing the 4.2 GHz config was that lowering the voltage under a certain point seemed to stop all the multiplier throttling... which makes me think that it's the VRM or some other part kicking in (or maybe one of the power save features? I've not thoroughly experimented with which ones to keep on or off since keeping them all off skyrockets my temps.)

I'm guessing I don't have a terrible 8320 if I can pull 1.3875V at 4.2GHz. Moar testing required still though. I do get the impression that (unless it's a power saving feature causing the throttle), the sweet spot I have to stick is somewhere under 1.44V before core 5 goes "**** you!" on Prime95.

@Mega Man - Noted. I've been running load line calibration at "auto" for the stability testing at 4.2GHz. I tried "extreme" earlier... pretty sure I had throttle issues like mad. I don't have a fan directly on the mobo's heatsink currently. I doubt I'll put forth that much effort or money







.


----------



## TheInternal

So... yeah... since I didn't mention it earlier... if I leave my motherboard settings entirely at stock (load default settings, then not alter ANYTHING)... I get massive CPU throttling, which makes me think the board may be defective.

I can get up to 4.2 GHz at around 1.3875V with temps peaking at 53C when I have Vcore LLC set to "normal" and around 51C if on "automatic." If I bump to 4.3GHz or 4.4GHz, regardless of voltage, I get a core failure in Prime95. If I go much higher than 1.44V, I get throttling.

Is this indicative of crappy VRMs and/or inadequate cooling? The Gigabyte board has a history of poop VRMs. Or, is it just that I have a "bad" CPU?


----------



## Mega Man

with everything stock the board throttles to keep cpu temp @ 40

so no that it normal

you need to try high or ultra high llc they tent to be the most stable

also since you are on a giga board.

up cpu pll to 2.695 it will help


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> The game was running smooth for me on my system with high gpu usage with everything ultra @ 1440p. Granted it still crashes every 2-3 maps so I gave up on playing it.
> 
> Try to oc your cpu or install the windows patches for the bulldozer/piledriver cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, im also at 1440p, I only have a few hundred mhz available for an OC before I need water cooling, which is not on the cards right now.
> 
> These windows patches you speak of though, are they include in generic windows updates? Cause I am all up to date on those, running on sabertooth 990fx as well.
> 
> Edit: having a look at patches, seems to be just relevant for win 7? Im running 8.1 so sounds like I've got everything I need by default.
Click to expand...

No the hotfixes for windows 7 are not included in the normal run of the mill updates. You have to search for them and install them manually. You also need to have SP1 installed to use the hotfixes. The hotfixes are not needed for windows 8 and 8.1. I hope this helps


----------



## hurricane28

Well if you only want to Unpark your cores you can just follow this guide and do it manually.

I did install the fixes on my previous installation but the main thing they did was unpark my cores, so i found out that you can do this manually.

1. Copy the following registry key: 0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583

2. Select your start button.

3. In the search box, type 'regedit' and press enter.

4. Once your registry editor is open, select 'Edit' and 'Find...'.

5. Paste the above registry key in the box and select 'Find'.

6. Once it has located it, look for the keys on the right hand side labeled MinValue and MaxValue.

7. Double click on each value and make sure they are both set to '0'.

8. Select 'Edit' and 'Find Next...'.

9. Continue to replace MinValue and MaxValue for each entry until you have replaced them all.

10. Close the registry editor and shut down your computer.

11. Core Parking should now be disabled.

To check whether or not your cores are parked simply press ctrl + alt + del and open the task manager. You can then select the 'Performance' tab and open the 'Resource Monitor...'. Within the resource monitor, select the 'CPU' tab and look at the graphs on the right hand side. None of the CPUs should say, in text, that they are parked. If they do not, then your processor cores are not parked.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No the hotfixes for windows 7 are not included in the normal run of the mill updates. You have to search for them and install them manually. You also need to have SP1 installed to use the hotfixes. The hotfixes are not needed for windows 8 and 8.1. I hope this helps


lol. I missed that he was on win 8.1, I didn't think that many people on here would be using it.

It's already integrated into win 8, so don't bother.


----------



## xSneak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> @xSneakx Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I've tested as low as 1.3875V at 4.2GHz and peaking around 50C with a cursory Prime95 of 5 min no errors (I still need to quit pushing further down). No clock drops.The only thing I changed in BIOS (other than vcore) for that was the clock multiplier and APM off... Everything else was stock optimized defaults. If I kick it up to 4.4GHz, core 5 (freq#4) fails Prime95, regardless of whatever voltage I've thrown at it.
> 
> One of the interesting things I've had occur while testing the 4.2 GHz config was that lowering the voltage under a certain point seemed to stop all the multiplier throttling... which makes me think that it's the VRM or some other part kicking in (or maybe one of the power save features? I've not thoroughly experimented with which ones to keep on or off since keeping them all off skyrockets my temps.)
> 
> I'm guessing I don't have a terrible 8320 if I can pull 1.3875V at 4.2GHz. Moar testing required still though. I do get the impression that (unless it's a power saving feature causing the throttle), the sweet spot I have to stick is somewhere under 1.44V before core 5 goes "**** you!" on Prime95.
> 
> @Mega Man - Noted. I've been running load line calibration at "auto" for the stability testing at 4.2GHz. I tried "extreme" earlier... pretty sure I had throttle issues like mad. I don't have a fan directly on the mobo's heatsink currently. I doubt I'll put forth that much effort or money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Try to increase cpu vdda. Make sure that apm master something setting is turned off along with cool'n'quiet. Your throttling seems weird because my cpu will get to 59 degrees celsius and run fine.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> @xSneakx Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I've tested as low as 1.3875V at 4.2GHz and peaking around 50C with a cursory Prime95 of 5 min no errors (I still need to quit pushing further down). No clock drops.The only thing I changed in BIOS (other than vcore) for that was the clock multiplier and APM off... Everything else was stock optimized defaults. If I kick it up to 4.4GHz, core 5 (freq#4) fails Prime95, regardless of whatever voltage I've thrown at it.
> 
> One of the interesting things I've had occur while testing the 4.2 GHz config was that lowering the voltage under a certain point seemed to stop all the multiplier throttling... which makes me think that it's the VRM or some other part kicking in (or maybe one of the power save features? I've not thoroughly experimented with which ones to keep on or off since keeping them all off skyrockets my temps.)
> 
> I'm guessing I don't have a terrible 8320 if I can pull 1.3875V at 4.2GHz. Moar testing required still though. I do get the impression that (unless it's a power saving feature causing the throttle), the sweet spot I have to stick is somewhere under 1.44V before core 5 goes "**** you!" on Prime95.
> 
> @Mega Man - Noted. I've been running load line calibration at "auto" for the stability testing at 4.2GHz. I tried "extreme" earlier... pretty sure I had throttle issues like mad. I don't have a fan directly on the mobo's heatsink currently. I doubt I'll put forth that much effort or money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Try to increase cpu vdda. Make sure that apm master something setting is turned off along with cool'n'quiet. Your throttling seems weird because my cpu will get to 59 degrees celsius and run fine.
Click to expand...

with apm on it will keep the cpu below 40c socket. also to note you have an asus and i have not seen any proof upping pll on any boards but gigas help in any way FYI

the sabertooth takes any rev3 or 4 giga board ( 990fxa ) and beats them to a pulp giga boards.... are "special" ( very very bad way )

@kya i wanted to thank you , with your help i did purchase DVDfab and i never have regretted it. it is an epic program... that just works.... with my recent purchase of EA games.... it really has shined through... ( when ever one of their games do not work the first thing they asked me to do... disable antivirus in a P2P game..... i mean really ? next make a new admin account and attempt to run the game from there... again.... really ? who the hell codes your crappy programing? 8th graders? )

seriously to anyone needing dvd ripping/converting/creating software i highly highly suggest this, it is pricy, but for a lifetime license imo it is well worth it, and kept well up todate... and it just works.

as an added bonus it is a great stability test/ heat test too ! and it also seems to stress my ht oc as well!

only thing to note, it takes alot of time to learn how to use and which file to encode to, but with such an "all in one" piece of software, it is to be expected.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No the hotfixes for windows 7 are not included in the normal run of the mill updates. You have to search for them and install them manually. You also need to have SP1 installed to use the hotfixes. The hotfixes are not needed for windows 8 and 8.1. I hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I missed that he was on win 8.1, I didn't think that many people on here would be using it.
> 
> It's already integrated into win 8, so don't bother.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. But I will be jumping ship to 8.1 soon since apparently 8.1 gets better frame rates than 7.


----------



## Devildog83

I have a question about boot times, my Z has now gone to about 30 seconds to get to the "windows it starting up screen", will flashing to the newest bios help that?

I also have an issue with Asus software, if I have any installed at all the time from windows start screen to when all of the programs are loaded and ready to go get's worse, I.E the "Boot Setting", "A.I. Suite" and so on. I am now sitting at over 2 minutes from pushing the start button to fully loaded. I have a Samsung 840 pro SSD and this is not acceptable. Would Windows 8.1 help this?


----------



## Ubeogesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*, thanks for that. Just in case - I was not questioning your or anyones authority, rather than asking for more explanation and detail so that I understand stuff myself and don't have to ask for help every time, and even may help others.
> I'll try the recommended settings today evening and post back


OK so I've done some more overclocking and testing my 8350 and I'm stuck. Maximum I could get is 4.3 GHz, but even there CPU starts throttling after extended tests.

I've disabled C'n'Q, C1 and C6 states, APM-Master and Turbo core as *F3ERS 2 ASH3S* advised. DIGI+ is all defaults. I am overclocking via latest ASUS AI Suite tool.

Here are some results:


If testing further with these clock and voltage, CPU starts throttling a bit somewhere at 12k tests (HWiNFO reads max CPU temp 71)

Update:
Oh and I've just tried to run In place large FFTs test and Worker 8 failed somewhere at the Test 5.
I think that proves that Small FFTs test is useless, isn't it?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a question about boot times, my Z has now gone to about 30 seconds to get to the "windows it starting up screen", will flashing to the newest bios help that?
> 
> I also have an issue with Asus software, if I have any installed at all the time from windows start screen to when all of the programs are loaded and ready to go get's worse, I.E the "Boot Setting", "A.I. Suite" and so on. I am now sitting at over 2 minutes from pushing the start button to fully loaded. I have a Samsung 840 pro SSD and this is not acceptable. Would Windows 8.1 help this?


boot setting should not, only ai suite extends my boot times.

1 did you install windows from a uefi device? 2 did you install as gpt ? 3 did you disable all unneeded devices in bios ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ubeogesh*
> 
> *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*, thanks for that. Just in case - I was not questioning your or anyones authority, rather than asking for more explanation and detail so that I understand stuff myself and don't have to ask for help every time, and even may help others.
> I'll try the recommended settings today evening and post back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK so I've done some more overclocking and testing my 8350 and I'm stuck. Maximum I could get is 4.3 GHz, but even there CPU starts throttling after extended tests.
> 
> I've disabled C'n'Q, C1 and C6 states, APM-Master and Turbo core as *F3ERS 2 ASH3S* advised. DIGI+ is all defaults. I am overclocking via latest ASUS AI Suite tool.
> 
> Here are some results:
> 
> 
> If testing further with these clock and voltage, CPU starts throttling a bit somewhere at 12k tests (HWiNFO reads max CPU temp 71)
> 
> Update:
> Oh and I've just tried to run In place large FFTs test and Worker 8 failed somewhere at the Test 5.
> I think that proves that Small FFTs test is useless, isn't it?
Click to expand...

are you using the newest prime? the older one would fail randomly, with apm enabled, even with hpc enables the cpu will still throttle @ 72c socket, one fix is to put a fan on the vrm heatsink and on the cpu socket, you dont need a super powerful fan i know people who use 2x 40mm fans


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha most of us have hit 90 and shut down ! several times !


Been there, done that... I never fear for my CPU anymore. Nothing seems to so much as slap it's wrist, let alone kill it. I fear for my motherboard and GPUs instead, becasue they'll die long before my 8320 ever will.

Anyway, I decided that I want to run 5.0 again, so... doing that now. Motherboard doesn't care, Cooling doesn't care, and I know my CPU doesn't care, so why not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Other thing is to not set your llc at the highest setting. Unless you have your vrms cooled with a fan, they will heat up your cpu when they get too hot.


Uh... no.

What higher LLC settings do, is actually introduce VBoost, which is pushing the voltage higher than you have it set to.

No one in this club will care even the tiniest bit about what you set your voltage to, only what it is under load and VDroop and VBoost have time to set in. That final voltage is what your CPU is actually trying to run at. VBoost isn't a significant issue for people like myself and megaman where our cooling just laughs at it, but for someone on a 120mm thin-rad AIO, it can make a huge difference in heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> @Mega Man - Noted. I've been running load line calibration at "auto" for the stability testing at 4.2GHz. I tried "extreme" earlier... pretty sure I had throttle issues like mad. I don't have a fan directly on the mobo's heatsink currently. I doubt I'll put forth that much effort or money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The setting that keeps the voltage steady on Giga boards is "High". Auto doesn't really know how to do it's job, so it's best to set it manually.

And yes, as megaman said, CPU PLL to 2.695v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well if you only want to Unpark your cores you can just follow this guide and do it manually.
> 
> I did install the fixes on my previous installation but the main thing they did was unpark my cores, so i found out that you can do this manually.
> 
> 1. Copy the following registry key: 0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583
> 
> 2. Select your start button.
> 
> 3. In the search box, type 'regedit' and press enter.
> 
> 4. Once your registry editor is open, select 'Edit' and 'Find...'.
> 
> 5. Paste the above registry key in the box and select 'Find'.
> 
> 6. Once it has located it, look for the keys on the right hand side labeled MinValue and MaxValue.
> 
> 7. Double click on each value and make sure they are both set to '0'.
> 
> 8. Select 'Edit' and 'Find Next...'.
> 
> 9. Continue to replace MinValue and MaxValue for each entry until you have replaced them all.
> 
> 10. Close the registry editor and shut down your computer.
> 
> 11. Core Parking should now be disabled.
> 
> To check whether or not your cores are parked simply press ctrl + alt + del and open the task manager. You can then select the 'Performance' tab and open the 'Resource Monitor...'. Within the resource monitor, select the 'CPU' tab and look at the graphs on the right hand side. None of the CPUs should say, in text, that they are parked. If they do not, then your processor cores are not parked.


OR... and this is just a thought... people who do not understand registry should not touch it.

I know we have a program in this thread that will do it and was made by someone who does understand registry. Use that instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No the hotfixes for windows 7 are not included in the normal run of the mill updates. You have to search for them and install them manually. You also need to have SP1 installed to use the hotfixes. The hotfixes are not needed for windows 8 and 8.1. I hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I missed that he was on win 8.1, I didn't think that many people on here would be using it.
> 
> It's already integrated into win 8, so don't bother.
Click to expand...

Eh, fix the stupid UI and the under the hood changes are actually very nice. Windows 8 isn't a bad operating system, it just has a bad interface for PCs by default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> @xSneakx Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I've tested as low as 1.3875V at 4.2GHz and peaking around 50C with a cursory Prime95 of 5 min no errors (I still need to quit pushing further down). No clock drops.The only thing I changed in BIOS (other than vcore) for that was the clock multiplier and APM off... Everything else was stock optimized defaults. If I kick it up to 4.4GHz, core 5 (freq#4) fails Prime95, regardless of whatever voltage I've thrown at it.
> 
> One of the interesting things I've had occur while testing the 4.2 GHz config was that lowering the voltage under a certain point seemed to stop all the multiplier throttling... which makes me think that it's the VRM or some other part kicking in (or maybe one of the power save features? I've not thoroughly experimented with which ones to keep on or off since keeping them all off skyrockets my temps.)
> 
> I'm guessing I don't have a terrible 8320 if I can pull 1.3875V at 4.2GHz. Moar testing required still though. I do get the impression that (unless it's a power saving feature causing the throttle), the sweet spot I have to stick is somewhere under 1.44V before core 5 goes "**** you!" on Prime95.
> 
> @Mega Man - Noted. I've been running load line calibration at "auto" for the stability testing at 4.2GHz. I tried "extreme" earlier... pretty sure I had throttle issues like mad. I don't have a fan directly on the mobo's heatsink currently. I doubt I'll put forth that much effort or money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Try to increase cpu vdda. Make sure that apm master something setting is turned off along with cool'n'quiet. Your throttling seems weird because my cpu will get to 59 degrees celsius and run fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with apm on it will keep the cpu below 40c socket. also to note you have an asus and i have not seen any proof upping pll on any boards but gigas help in any way FYI
> 
> the sabertooth takes any rev3 or 4 giga board ( 990fxa ) and beats them to a pulp giga boards.... are "special" ( very very bad way )
> 
> @kya i wanted to thank you , with your help i did purchase DVDfab and i never have regretted it. it is an epic program... that just works.... with my recent purchase of EA games.... it really has shined through... ( when ever one of their games do not work the first thing they asked me to do... disable antivirus in a P2P game..... i mean really ? next make a new admin account and attempt to run the game from there... again.... really ? who the hell codes your crappy programing? 8th graders? )
> 
> seriously to anyone needing dvd ripping/converting/creating software i highly highly suggest this, it is pricy, but for a lifetime license imo it is well worth it, and kept well up todate... and it just works.
> 
> as an added bonus it is a great stability test/ heat test too ! and it also seems to stress my ht oc as well!
> 
> only thing to note, it takes alot of time to learn how to use and which file to encode to, but with such an "all in one" piece of software, it is to be expected.
Click to expand...

Wall of things!

Giga Rev 3 boards aren't that bad, now that I have personal experience with them. Turns out their problems are greatly exaggerated.

Set PLL to 2.695v, set LLC to "High", enabled HPC, disabled power saving settings, set CPU voltage to 1.475v, set CPU multi to 24, boom had 4.8Ghz.

Change CPU voltage to 1.55v, change CPU multi to 25, boom, have 5Ghz. On my 8320 of all things.









Looks like I should be having talks with Rev 3 owners to make sure they aren't doing silly things. The BIOS is a bit weird to navigate, but besides that it's fine. I also notice that it doesn't like adding voltage to the CPU/NB... even +.025v would make my 5Ghz unstable, but leaving it stock is fine. Weird. Not that I care, less voltage less heat.

DVDFab -

Ya, sometimes it's hard to get across the idea of "just working", but it's oh so worth it when you have other things to spend your time on. Worth the premium in my opinion and then some.

And yes, there's a reason my "Stability tests" have usually been encoding.







It uses GPU Decode by default, which is the HT Stress you're seeing. That's a ton of info going to and from the GPU constantly, and one mess up = nope. It may not come close to maxing HT, but even the slightest error and it's dead.

Plus you're doing something productive with your testing time, not just waiting for it to finish.


----------



## Mega Man

on my 5th on this chip @ 3900.... think i am good ?









i might add i disagree about the cpu/nb volts, i have mine set up ~ .225 (+) @2700

also to note some times i have had to disable hpet to get cfx to work... othertimes... enable it... and that is the only thing i change

also if windows shuts down i have to boot to bios load default and boot back to bios reload oc profile based on how much i stress this chip and continue to i have to say i think it is bios related.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Been there, done that... I never fear for my CPU anymore. Nothing seems to so much as slap it's wrist, let alone kill it. I fear for my motherboard and GPUs instead, becasue they'll die long before my 8320 ever will.
> 
> Anyway, I decided that I want to run 5.0 again, so... doing that now. Motherboard doesn't care, Cooling doesn't care, and I know my CPU doesn't care, so why not.
> Uh... no.
> 
> What higher LLC settings do, is actually introduce VBoost, which is pushing the voltage higher than you have it set to.
> 
> No one in this club will care even the tiniest bit about what you set your voltage to, only what it is under load and VDroop and VBoost have time to set in. That final voltage is what your CPU is actually trying to run at. VBoost isn't a significant issue for people like myself and megaman where our cooling just laughs at it, but for someone on a 120mm thin-rad AIO, it can make a huge difference in heat.
> The setting that keeps the voltage steady on Giga boards is "High". Auto doesn't really know how to do it's job, so it's best to set it manually.
> 
> And yes, as megaman said, CPU PLL to 2.695v.
> OR... and this is just a thought... people who do not understand registry should not touch it.
> 
> I know we have a program in this thread that will do it and was made by someone who does understand registry. Use that instead.
> Eh, fix the stupid UI and the under the hood changes are actually very nice. Windows 8 isn't a bad operating system, it just has a bad interface for PCs by default.
> Wall of things!
> 
> Giga Rev 3 boards aren't that bad, now that I have personal experience with them. Turns out their problems are greatly exaggerated.
> 
> Set PLL to 2.695v, set LLC to "High", enabled HPC, disabled power saving settings, set CPU voltage to 1.475v, set CPU multi to 24, boom had 4.8Ghz.
> 
> Change CPU voltage to 1.55v, change CPU multi to 25, boom, have 5Ghz. On my 8320 of all things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I should be having talks with Rev 3 owners to make sure they aren't doing silly things. The BIOS is a bit weird to navigate, but besides that it's fine. I also notice that it doesn't like adding voltage to the CPU/NB... even +.025v would make my 5Ghz unstable, but leaving it stock is fine. Weird. Not that I care, less voltage less heat.
> 
> DVDFab -
> 
> Ya, sometimes it's hard to get across the idea of "just working", but it's oh so worth it when you have other things to spend your time on. Worth the premium in my opinion and then some.
> 
> And yes, there's a reason my "Stability tests" have usually been encoding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It uses GPU Decode by default, which is the HT Stress you're seeing. That's a ton of info going to and from the GPU constantly, and one mess up = nope. It may not come close to maxing HT, but even the slightest error and it's dead.
> 
> Plus you're doing something productive with your testing time, not just waiting for it to finish.


Yep, if someone has no knowledge of registry it would be better not to touch it because it can screw thing sup very badly if you adjust the wrong things.

what program are you revering to? i would love to see it.


----------



## xSneak

@KyadCK

I don't know where you are getting voltages from, but i was referring to the fact that the higher llc settings put more load on your motherboard vrms which will heat up the cpu if they get too hot. I see the cpu temperature cycle on my board when the vrms get past 80 degrees celsius and then drop down after a period of time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> @KyadCK
> 
> I don't know where you are getting voltages from, but i was referring to the fact that the higher llc settings put more load on your motherboard vrms which will heat up the cpu if they get too hot. I see the cpu temperature cycle on my board when the vrms get past 80 degrees celsius and then drop down after a period of time.


You are on a sabertooth. For your VRMs to get that hot, you need to be doing something incredibly wrong.

Also, more voltage = more heat, for both the VRM and the CPU. Higher LLC levels means more voltage due to vBoost.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, if someone has no knowledge of registry it would be better not to touch it because it can screw thing sup very badly if you adjust the wrong things.
> 
> what program are you revering to? i would love to see it.


UNparkCPU






simple easy to use, and you can't muck up your registry

also a PSA, anyone who doesn't have a custom loop and want to water cool your GPU google Kraken G10 and thank me later







(hold the flames my 8350 isn't worth the effort for custom loop 4.6 max oc, with stupid headroom)


----------



## hurricane28

Ah okay, thnx

I already unparked my cores the way i explained here earlier, but for some who don't this is an very useful tool.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> @KyadCK
> 
> I don't know where you are getting voltages from, but i was referring to the fact that the higher llc settings put more load on your motherboard vrms which will heat up the cpu if they get too hot. I see the cpu temperature cycle on my board when the vrms get past 80 degrees celsius and then drop down after a period of time.


if you have a small fan laying around hook it up and put it on the VRMS.. That will help a lot with the heat... What LLC level are you using.. personally I only use very high never extreme. I am also thinking about dropping it down and start factoring in for vDoop to reduce heat if possible..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You are on a sabertooth. For your VRMs to get that hot, you need to be doing something incredibly wrong.
> 
> Also, more voltage = more heat, for both the VRM and the CPU. Higher LLC levels means more voltage due to vBoost.


Although the temp is pretty high it is very possible expecially with poor airflow around that section of the motherboard. however even a single 40mm fan makes a huuuuuuge difference. One thing I do know about the board is that since the NB is connected to the the VRMs and sits almost flush with the top PCIe slot there is not much room for the heat to disapate.

If there is no cooling on either the nb or vrms with poor case flow.. combine that in with a fast phase and llc on the board and you will see those types of temps


----------



## Chopper1591

Good evening boys and girls,

Care to share some knowledge with me??









Have a look at my post in the overclock guide:
Clicky


----------



## TheInternal

Thanks for the input guys. I'll keep poking at it and post what happens









As mentioned in my original post, the board is a Revision 4, and I'm also using a little pre-assembled liquid cooling unit that (according to some reviews I read) performs on par with a higher end air cooler. I've been wanting to try out something other than a traditional air cooler for awhile, so it's my half-ass attempt to do so.

There's a low, medium, normal, and extreme option in the vcore load line calibration BIOS options, and I've experimented with normal and extreme a little (I guess "high" would be extreme...). I'll definitely try some of the other tweaks and suggestions ya'll have made. The feedback is much appreciated.

As of this exact moment, after a night of Prime95 with no errors nor any apparent throttling while I was around, I've found a stable though rather rinky-dink 4.2 GHz OC at around 1.39v Vcore setting in BIOS, temps never went over 53C. Hopefully with ya'lls suggestions, I can bump it up further. I really don't want to go over 1.5V or hit 62C (last time I did, system reset). My target is 4.4GHz without much over 55C at 100% load. That and I've regularly run into core #5 and occasionally #6 failing in Prime95... hopefully I can avoid that with some of the suggested settings.

Hopefully I can find the "PLL" (don't recall what that stands for off the top of my head) and the "HPC" thingie in BIOS. Been over a year since I've done an OC.

Once again, thanks for the feedback and suggestions. Always nice to hear what's worked for others!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have the combination you speak of... I found getting 5 ghz to be a breeze...but a hot breeze... message me if you aren't scared of suicide runs... otherwise... just bumping up the multiplier to 22.5 and setting the vcore around 1.4 should give you a nice stable 4.5ghz.... but not all chips are the same...yours may need more voltage or less... mine needs less to pass ITB.. I don't bother with prime 95 all nighters though... but I did run it for 30 mins on blend with no probs at a vcore of 1.38..... but I wasnt' just using the multi... I had bus speed set at 225 and blah blah blah blah oh and LLC ...always at Ultra High... just because it will not let the vcore droop but doesn't over volt too much there.


----------



## TheInternal

Following Kyad's suggestions resulted in a boot, but immediate crash on firing up Prime95 (not even a blue screen. just BAM. black. no response. had to flip the PSU switch.) However, it's still given me a few other things to try.

I don't know if the crashes are a direct result of thermals somewhere or what... the last crash was after lowing it down to 4.6GHz and dropping the vcore voltage a bit. About to see if the lowered PLL and vcore settings I'm experimenting with will work at 4.4GHz. :O


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> Following Kyad's suggestions resulted in a boot, but immediate crash on firing up Prime95 (not even a blue screen. just BAM. black. no response. had to flip the PSU switch.) However, it's still given me a few other things to try.
> 
> I don't know if the crashes are a direct result of thermals somewhere or what... the last crash was after lowing it down to 4.6GHz and dropping the vcore voltage a bit. About to see if the lowered PLL and vcore settings I'm experimenting with will work at 4.4GHz. :O


I really hope you only tried the PLL and LLC advice and didn't try to copy my 4.8/5.0 settings. Those would be very bad for someone with as little cooling as you have,


----------



## TheInternal

hah. the idle thermals were okay at your settings... until the instant crash on prime95. It's looking like setting the LLC to "extreme" is the main culprit on the black screen of doom. Temps are holding at a nice 51C at this exact test run at 4.4GHz. Only difference between this run and the last run was LLC at extreme causing black screen death. I guess "normal" is the closest to "high" I can get on it.









Another variable eliminated









My fingers are crossed for this run. Hoping I make it to 5 minutes before freakin' core 5 fails again. Currently idle around 23C with current voltage. max thus far at 52C. I think your suggestion on bumping the PLL may have been one of the things I was overlooking. Past the 5 minute mark on Prime95. Nothing scary yet. -fingers crossed-

I've been slowly bumping the Vcore and PLL two or so notches every time a core failed for a "quick and dirty" OC. If this holds, I'll either start notching them down one at a time, or bump up the multiplier to attempt 4.5 or 4.6 and keep going up.

Oddly, despite thinking I had every power save feature enabled, I just saw the first throttle down at about 8 minutes in... temps still at 53C... bleargh. why...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Good evening boys and girls,
> 
> Care to share some knowledge with me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at my post in the overclock guide:
> Clicky


I run a CHVF, so we should have similar options. From what I see is disable C1E, Load Line Calibration to Ultra High and put most of phase controls to 130%, choose preferred Bus Multi, nortbridge clock + Vcore, CPUNB voltage, set proper RAM timings and go.


----------



## Durvelle27

Hows it going guys


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Hows it going guys


Totally fine, waiting for my CHVF to come home...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Totally fine, waiting for my CHVF to come home...


Still rocking my M5A97 EVO


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Still rocking my M5A97 EVO


1.5+ Volts time, because you only live once


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 1.5+ Volts time, because you only live once


I've already pushed 5.4GHz @1.572 Benches

5.4GHz


----------



## X-Alt

Might be time to sell the 8350s, 9370 is only $199


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> hah. the idle thermals were okay at your settings... until the instant crash on prime95. It's looking like setting the LLC to "extreme" is the main culprit on the black screen of doom. Temps are holding at a nice 51C at this exact test run at 4.4GHz. Only difference between this run and the last run was LLC at extreme causing black screen death. I guess "normal" is the closest to "high" I can get on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another variable eliminated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fingers are crossed for this run. Hoping I make it to 5 minutes before freakin' core 5 fails again. Currently idle around 23C with current voltage. max thus far at 52C. I think your suggestion on bumping the PLL may have been one of the things I was overlooking. Past the 5 minute mark on Prime95. Nothing scary yet. -fingers crossed-
> 
> I've been slowly bumping the Vcore and PLL two or so notches every time a core failed for a "quick and dirty" OC. If this holds, I'll either start notching them down one at a time, or bump up the multiplier to attempt 4.5 or 4.6 and keep going up.
> 
> Oddly, despite thinking I had every power save feature enabled, I just saw the first throttle down at about 8 minutes in... temps still at 53C... bleargh. why...


probably due to vrm temps


----------



## Mega Man

hahahaha i met another "engineer" on OCN who is now saying marting of martinsliquidlab is wrong ... how many "engineers" are on ocn


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahahaha i met another "engineer" on OCN who is now saying marting of martinsliquidlab is wrong ... how many "engineers" are on ocn


lots i'm sure

they just neglect to mention the prefix or the suffix of their engineering field.

kuz.. i'm am an audio engineer,with particular emphasis on acoustic engineering.

so my engineering experience really isn't all that applicable with computers outside removing the hiss from your gaming mic..

better question might be how many quasi engineers are on OCN and how many actually are, i would assume not many.

as they likely have more valuable things to do then troll ocn.


----------



## Alastair

@The Internal.

Dude your temps are a bit too high in my opinion even for that little closed loop cooler. As you say people have good things to say about the Sedions! Have you tried remounting your cooler? Also what TIM are you using. Something like MX-2 or MX-4 can go a long way in helping to improve your temps!


----------



## mushroomboy

1) Add me to the list! - 8350!!!!

My stats are in my sig, I think the motherboard might be old. Current board is an ASRock Pro3 2.0, everything else is current (7950 GPU right?).

2) I've got the 8350 and it can clock at 4.4 but there is a weird thing. I can clock 4.4 at stock ram but any tighter timings or higher ram results in bad runs for IBT or Prime, so I'm confused. I can run my Phenom II at tighter timings, why not this? It's not a deal breaker by all means but... Well just lost performance I guess. Which I can't say is lost because I traded a quad for a octa, so all in all I'm a bit more future proof. Could it be the MB? Just wondering. Currently it's 4.0, just set back to "stock" for now and games, want pure stability till I have time. Just weird that 4.4 causes issue with the ram where 4.2 doesn't. Suggestions? Ideas? Should I open a specific thread?

[edit] Everything current ATM


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahahaha i met another "engineer" on OCN who is now saying marting of martinsliquidlab is wrong ... how many "engineers" are on ocn
> 
> 
> 
> lots i'm sure
> 
> they just neglect to mention the prefix or the suffix of their engineering field.
> 
> kuz.. i'm am an audio engineer,with particular emphasis on acoustic engineering.
> 
> so my engineering experience really isn't all that applicable with computers outside removing the hiss from your gaming mic..
> 
> better question might be how many quasi engineers are on OCN and how many actually are, i would assume not many.
> 
> as they likely have more valuable things to do then troll ocn.
Click to expand...

o he did


Spoiler: Warning: big, but you cant say i edited it !



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why ?
> 
> thick rads are not the best and *dont really help alot*. good flow and good pressure fans *do. i choose thick rads because i like the look.
> 
> dont believe me ask martinsliquidlabs
> 
> 
> 
> Thick rads = More surface to dissipate heat, and "good flow" means a lot of fans and a lot of noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thick rad (60mm) with 1 fan is better than regular (or slim 30mm) rad on push/pull for sure...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Martinm210*
> 
> Regarding slim vs thick rads.
> 
> What I noticed is that thicker rads are a little easier to tune for all around performance where slim thickness rads tend to tune for either slow or high speed performance but with some loss in the opposite area. Slim is definitely your best bet for cost/benefit, but a lot of people buy for looks as much as performance and I must agree that a thicker rad does look better even though it may not perform any better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO
> 
> Thicker rads tend to have about half as much restriction, you have double the rows of tubes typically, so it's like running two slim rads in parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H220 rad is also a bit more restrictive than your typical MCR series which I suspect is due to the swivel elbows, but I'm not completely sure. It is about 6-7X more restrictive than the normal MCR320:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So besides thermal performance, there are some other things to think about..
> Hope this helps...
> Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will add that some people dont care about silence while others do ( i dont, i have loud speakers for a reason ! ) but just because is never a good answer about anything, they SHOULD buy what ever suits them best.
> 
> IE my personal pet peeve is when people come in and go "should i upgrade my cpu to XXXX"
> 
> how should i know? what do you use it for, what is your end goal, can you afford it
> 
> depending on those answers is your answer. so no he should not upgrade to thick rads, unless he needs/wants/ can afford it
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Is Newegg out of their minds?
> 
> They (hopefully mistakenly) listed this case as "DISCONTINUED" at the time of this posting, maybe someone can shed some light on this.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119245
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they do that alot with items that are out of stock
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Does anyone know or has anyone spoke to Cooler Master (as it's hard to reach them these days) about purchasing an available Windowed left side panel for the Trooper? It's not in stock in the Cooler Master Store.
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm.. you dont know who martin of martinliquidlab.org is?
> 
> if you watercool and dont know..... wow you need to
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a soon to be chemical and mechanics engineer, I base my assumptions on tests I do myself in a controled conditions.. I just don't have time to post everything (or pretty much anything) online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anyone else notice how many engineers you meet on the internet... wont even go into how you dodged the question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> 1) Add me to the list! - 8350!!!!
> 
> My stats are in my sig, I think the motherboard might be old. Current board is an ASRock Pro3 2.0, everything else is current (7950 GPU right?).
> 
> 2) I've got the 8350 and it can clock at 4.4 but there is a weird thing. I can clock 4.4 at stock ram but any tighter timings or higher ram results in bad runs for IBT or Prime, so I'm confused. I can run my Phenom II at tighter timings, why not this? It's not a deal breaker by all means but... Well just lost performance I guess. Which I can't say is lost because I traded a quad for a octa, so all in all I'm a bit more future proof. Could it be the MB? Just wondering. Currently it's 4.0, just set back to "stock" for now and games, want pure stability till I have time. Just weird that 4.4 causes issue with the ram where 4.2 doesn't. Suggestions? Ideas? Should I open a specific thread?
> 
> [edit] Everything current ATM


have you bumped cpu/nb by a notch or 2 yet ?


----------



## Devildog83

OK, I pulled a real nice one last night, I didn't close the door to my mancave all the way and woke up to the door wide open. It was -15c last night, the heater was blasting away but to no avail. My H100i was froze up so as soon as I turned the PC on it shut down. I had to move the heater over and point it right at the PC for 1/2 hour to get it to start working. What a bone-head. After 2 1/2 hours it has made it to 4.5c. I loaded the CPU up to 100% once I figured it was safe and the max temps after 10 mins was 34c. The motherboard was at about 9c. All is ok though, but it was a bit scary.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK, I pulled a real nice one last night, I didn't close the door to my mancave all the way and woke up to the door wide open. It was -15c last night, the heater was blasting away but to no avail. My H100i was froze up so as soon as I turned the PC on it shut down. I had to move the heater over and point it right at the PC for 1/2 hour to get it to start working. What a bone-head. After 2 1/2 hours it has made it to 4.5c. I loaded the CPU up to 100% once I figured it was safe and the max temps after 10 mins was 34c. The motherboard was at about 9c. All is ok though, but it was a bit scary.


Fans , plastic pumps, and HDD's don't like to get real cold, but the Vishera is never happier than when it's sub-zero







. The liquid in the H-100i shouldn't freeze in those temps but its possible the pump was not happy trying to run at that temp.
Condensation can cause troubles too with drastic temp changes.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fans , plastic pumps, and HDD's don't like to get real cold, but the Vishera is never happier than when it's sub-zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The liquid in the H-100i shouldn't freeze in those temps but its possible the pump was not happy trying to run at that temp.
> Condensation can cause troubles too with drastic temp changes.


Yes, the pump was seized up and then the next time I tried to start and didn't sound good at all but after a bit of warming it worked just fine. It's very dry here so there won't be much condensation.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes, the pump was seized up and then the next time I tried to start and didn't sound good at all but after a bit of warming it worked just fine. It's very dry here so there won't be much condensation.


did ya like your squeeky bum time?

I had one few months ago it was a right ripper


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK, I pulled a real nice one last night, I didn't close the door to my mancave all the way and woke up to the door wide open. It was -15c last night, the heater was blasting away but to no avail. My H100i was froze up so as soon as I turned the PC on it shut down. I had to move the heater over and point it right at the PC for 1/2 hour to get it to start working. What a bone-head. After 2 1/2 hours it has made it to 4.5c. I loaded the CPU up to 100% once I figured it was safe and the max temps after 10 mins was 34c. The motherboard was at about 9c. All is ok though, but it was a bit scary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK, I pulled a real nice one last night, I didn't close the door to my mancave all the way and woke up to the door wide open. It was -15c last night, the heater was blasting away but to no avail. My H100i was froze up so as soon as I turned the PC on it shut down. I had to move the heater over and point it right at the PC for 1/2 hour to get it to start working. What a bone-head. After 2 1/2 hours it has made it to 4.5c. I loaded the CPU up to 100% once I figured it was safe and the max temps after 10 mins was 34c. The motherboard was at about 9c. All is ok though, but it was a bit scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Fans , plastic pumps, and HDD's don't like to get real cold, but the Vishera is never happier than when it's sub-zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The liquid in the H-100i shouldn't freeze in those temps but its possible the pump was not happy trying to run at that temp.
> Condensation can cause troubles too with drastic temp changes.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes, the pump was seized up and then the next time I tried to start and didn't sound good at all but after a bit of warming it worked just fine. It's very dry here so there won't be much condensation.
> 
> 
> 
> did ya like your squeeky bum time?
> 
> I had one few months ago it was a right ripper
Click to expand...

HAHAHA omg i missed ya gert !

ps you shoulda primed, at least it would not of froze !

6ghz stable ...... on water !~


----------



## Alastair

So guys just a question. I can get my hands on an old GTS 450 and 8800 ULTRA. Now will running one of those as a Physx processor help offload some work from my CPU and give me a couple of extra frames in Crysis 3 and BF4?

I think the GTS 450 will work best as it is much newer and more efficient than the 8800 Ultra.

I am sure I saw a link from earlier posted in here of somebody who had a comparison of various GeForce cards getting used as physics processors? Does anybody remember it?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys just a question. I can get my hands on an old GTS 450 and 8800 ULTRA. Now will running one of those as a Physx processor help offload some work from my CPU and give me a couple of extra frames in Crysis 3 and BF4?
> 
> I think the GTS 450 will work best as it is much newer and more efficient than the 8800 Ultra.
> 
> I am sure I saw a link from earlier posted in here of somebody who had a comparison of various GeForce cards getting used as physics processors? Does anybody remember it?


Those games don't have PhsyX. You kidding me? Seriously asking this?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys just a question. I can get my hands on an old GTS 450 and 8800 ULTRA. Now will running one of those as a Physx processor help offload some work from my CPU and give me a couple of extra frames in Crysis 3 and BF4?
> 
> I think the GTS 450 will work best as it is much newer and more efficient than the 8800 Ultra.
> 
> I am sure I saw a link from earlier posted in here of somebody who had a comparison of various GeForce cards getting used as physics processors? Does anybody remember it?


not commenting on whether or not they have physx ( most amd titles dont )

but yes you can do this ( it is like making a hackintosh ) iirc fears did one


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHAHA omg i missed ya gert !


Aww i missed you too man,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys just a question. I can get my hands on an old GTS 450 and 8800 ULTRA. Now will running one of those as a Physx processor help offload some work from my CPU and give me a couple of extra frames in Crysis 3 and BF4?
> 
> I think the GTS 450 will work best as it is much newer and more efficient than the 8800 Ultra.
> 
> I am sure I saw a link from earlier posted in here of somebody who had a comparison of various GeForce cards getting used as physics processors? Does anybody remember it?
> 
> 
> 
> Those games don't have PhsyX. You kidding me? Seriously asking this?
Click to expand...

Yeah I am asking this!







... I actually didn't really go into much detail on the subject so I didn't actually know that those titles did not support physx....







I have just been tossing the idea around in my head as I found a BUNCH of old PC stuff lying around just abandoned. So I thought I might give one of those golden oldies (I know the 450 isnt THAT old) a new lease on life. When I say old but nice parts I am talking about Q6600's, E7500's, E6850, E6300 an E5400, 8800Ulta, GTS 450, some old Pentium D's and a bunch more that I haven't even HAD a chance to look at yet.


----------



## Alastair

I also need to figure out how I am going to fit one of these two cards in on my 99fx Pro. I already have 2 cards in here so I dunno how I am going to cram in a third. And I am sure if I get it into my bottom 4x slot it will probably 1: Have a negative effect on temperatures and 2: Drop my 6850's from 16x:16x mode to what? 8x:8x:4x?


----------



## Mega Man

no it should not. 16 16 4


----------



## Alastair

Ok cool... I will probably just end up selling all the stuff I get my hands on....


----------



## X-Alt

Use the 8800 Ultra, its legendary


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have never water cooled before so I really don't know how much rad space I need for an 8320 and a 7950. Maybe enough room for 2 rads?
> Experienced custom loop guys please help me here.


1 360mm radiator would be sufficient for the cpu and your single 7950.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> get caselabs, you wont regret it and you wont buy another.... ever, which will save you monies !!


Not every one has $300 plus to invest in a case. That is a big consideration for a lot of us including me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 1 360mm radiator would be sufficient for the cpu and your single 7950.


Quoted for truth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not every one has $300 plus to invest in a case. That is a big consideration for a lot of us including me.


im in this dilema now

had my case for a year dont want it anymore as im tempted by the stacker lol

hi btw


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I cant justify spending that much money on a pc case at the time being. I was looking for something cheaper.


OI knew that was going to be your reaction. A lot of people here think every one is born with a golden spoon in our mouths. Like I said for undr a $150 you can get a large full tower thek Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra Supertower Gaming Case sold on Newgg. Just check the price every day. It goes on sale every 2 or 3 weeks. Newegg.com often gives aj promo as well for 10 or 20% off on the Rosewill cases.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> OI knew that was going to be your reaction. A lot of people here think every one is born with a golden spoon in our mouths. Like I said for undr a $150 you can get a large full tower thek Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra Supertower Gaming Case sold on Newgg. Just check the price every day. It goes on sale every 2 or 3 weeks. Newegg.com often gives aj promo as well for 10 or 20% off on the Rosewill cases.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quoted for truth
> im in this dilema now
> 
> had my case for a year dont want it anymore as im tempted by the stacker lol
> 
> hi btw


Gertie both of us lust for great hardware ans spend more than we ought to, but even then there are times when we just have to wait till the wallet is plump, which aint too often these days.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> o he did
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: big, but you cant say i edited it !
> 
> 
> 
> have you bumped cpu/nb by a notch or 2 yet ?


I did, but it doesn't help. They ran fine on my Phenom II. =( It shaves like 2 sec off ibt, so I know it's a performance boost. I'll try bumping the CPU/NB higher sometime. Got work today.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 1 360mm radiator would be sufficient for the cpu and your single 7950.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Not every one has $300 plus to invest in a case. That is a big consideration for a lot of us including me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im in this dilema now
> 
> had my case for a year dont want it anymore as im tempted by the stacker lol
> 
> hi btw
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> OI knew that was going to be your reaction. A lot of people here think every one is born with a golden spoon in our mouths. Like I said for undr a $150 you can get a large full tower thek Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra Supertower Gaming Case sold on Newgg. Just check the price every day. It goes on sale every 2 or 3 weeks. Newegg.com often gives aj promo as well for 10 or 20% off on the Rosewill cases.


first of all, hard work and saving money is not a gold spoon in our mouth,'

secondly if there is one thing i have learned when it comes to pcs, get what you want, ( or save and get it ) or you will just spend alot more monies in the long run, alot of them, the great thing about caselabs is how you really dont need anything else. i got mine for ~ 200, it takes time but you can find them used and get a great deal on them if you do.

lastly, if you dont have $300 you should not be messing with pcs, buy a premade for ~ 150 and save the monies for a rainy day fund


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys just a question. I can get my hands on an old GTS 450 and 8800 ULTRA. Now will running one of those as a Physx processor help offload some work from my CPU and give me a couple of extra frames in Crysis 3 and BF4?
> 
> I think the GTS 450 will work best as it is much newer and more efficient than the 8800 Ultra.
> 
> I am sure I saw a link from earlier posted in here of somebody who had a comparison of various GeForce cards getting used as physics processors? Does anybody remember it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not commenting on whether or not they have physx ( most amd titles dont )
> 
> but yes you can do this ( it is like making a hackintosh ) iirc fears did one


I did one comparison just with my 460s and cpu in different configuration

What I found was didn't make much of a difference to what was used.

It would help offload cpu if that was your bottleneck and only in physx applications/games

In my opinion physx is dated because n nVidia failed to allow it to be open.. Amd uses opencl and other methods to produce the same result. Physx still has added potential but the market is not going in that direction any more especially now that amd has the console market. Far fewer games are going to be nVidia driven unless you are talking about the tegra games for tablets and phones.. I give amd a plus one for that


----------



## hurricane28

I personally like Corsair cases, they have a nice clean look and have plenty of options for cable management, most of them have plenty of options for water cooling and the corsair customer care center is one of the best i can think of.

Also, they are not very expensive as well.

personally i like this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024

Maybe you can get an better deal, but in my opinion this is not that expensive for a case that can last a very long time.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first of all, hard work and saving money is not a gold spoon in our mouth,'
> 
> secondly if there is one thing i have learned when it comes to pcs, get what you want, ( or save and get it ) or you will just spend alot more monies in the long run, alot of them, the great thing about caselabs is how you really dont need anything else. i got mine for ~ 200, it takes time but you can find them used and get a great deal on them if you do.
> 
> lastly, if you dont have $300 you should not be messing with pcs, buy a premade for ~ 150 and save the monies for a rainy day fund


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first of all, hard work and saving money is not a gold spoon in our mouth,'
> 
> secondly if there is one thing i have learned when it comes to pcs, get what you want, ( or save and get it ) or you will just spend alot more monies in the long run, alot of them, the great thing about caselabs is how you really dont need anything else. i got mine for ~ 200, it takes time but you can find them used and get a great deal on them if you do.
> 
> lastly, if you dont have $300 you should not be messing with pcs, buy a premade for ~ 150 and save the monies for a rainy day fund


Well I touched a nerve somewhere. You do not have to spend the $300 plus for a Caselabs case to do proper water cooling.Yes it probably will make life easier over the long run.There are plenty of people here have good efficient liquid cooling setups on a more modest case. Working class people sometimes have to stretch our dollars. A $150 to $175 case if investigated properly before purchase will do for all but the most extreme coolers. If I had bought a Caselabs case, I wouldn't have been able to afford 2 7950 graphics cards. We all have our priorities
here and I really do respect your decision to go Caselabs. But if I wre to recommend Caselabs,I would preface it to be quite expensive and give a midrange less expensive alternative as well, so the new cooling candidate can rationalze what is best for him. I was blunt, I did not mean to ruffle your feathers. My apology.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Well I touched a nerve somewhere. You do not have to spend the $300 plus for a Caselabs case to do proper water cooling.Yes it probably will make life easier over the long run.There are plenty of people here have good efficient liquid cooling setups on a more modest case. Working class people sometimes have to stretch our dollars. A $150 to $175 case if investigated properly before purchase will do for all but the most extreme coolers. If I had bought a Caselabs case, I wouldn't have been able to afford 2 7950 graphics cards. We all have our priorities
> here and I really do respect your decision to go Caselabs. But if I wre to recommend Caselabs,I would preface it to be quite expensive and give a midrange less expensive alternative as well, so the new cooling candidate can rationalze what is best for him. I was blunt, I did not mean to ruffle your feathers. My apology.


You make me laugh you know that.. not cause of this but in general.. you seem to come off as rude or pig headed but seems you are blunt or only speaking opinions.. I do enjoy people's panties getting into a ruffle over what you say









As far as the cases you are correct there are plenty of options out there sub 200 usd. But also its as you said requires the proper research and understanding to choose one that is good and will grow with you


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I personally like Corsair cases, they have a nice clean look and have plenty of options for cable management, most of them have plenty of options for water cooling and the corsair customer care center is one of the best i can think of.
> 
> Also, they are not very expensive as well.
> 
> personally i like this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024
> 
> Maybe you can get an better deal, but in my opinion this is not that expensive for a case that can last a very long time.


I agree, the 750D is a darn good case


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I am asking this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I actually didn't really go into much detail on the subject so I didn't actually know that those titles did not support physx....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been tossing the idea around in my head as I found a BUNCH of old PC stuff lying around just abandoned. So I thought I might give one of those golden oldies (I know the 450 isnt THAT old) a new lease on life. When I say old but nice parts I am talking about Q6600's, E7500's, E6850, E6300 an E5400, 8800Ulta, GTS 450, some old Pentium D's and a bunch more that I haven't even HAD a chance to look at yet.


8800 ultra is more or less the equivalent to GTS450

http://physxinfo.com/wiki/GPUs_with_PhysX_support

as for practical PhysX use.

it is EYE candy.. pure an simple. well one exception borderlands 2 runs smoother with greater then medium physX settings (meaning its not so buggy, not more fps)

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html

i've used this mod, fairly simple.

I was using a 9500GT with a 7850 and it just couldn't keep up.

the 8800/450 should be able to handle your Xfire set up

but finding good games to use physX i've found is harder then getting it set up.

and ya loving finding caches of old tech.. i'm digging thru a server room this week for work.. so far LOTS of pent 4s prolly about a dozen lga771 xeons old IBM server tower these things are heavy the freaking case weights more then my case loaded..likely upward of 60 or 80 gb of FB-ddr2

time to find a skulltrail on fleabay and make a workstation LMAO


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 8800 ultra is more or less the equivalent to GTS450
> 
> http://physxinfo.com/wiki/GPUs_with_PhysX_support
> 
> as for practical PhysX use.
> 
> it is EYE candy.. pure an simple. well one exception borderlands 2 runs smoother with greater then medium physX settings (meaning its not so buggy, not more fps)
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html
> 
> i've used this mod, fairly simple.
> 
> I was using a 9500GT with a 7850 and it just couldn't keep up.
> 
> the 8800/450 should be able to handle your Xfire set up
> 
> but finding good games to use physX i've found is harder then getting it set up.
> 
> and ya loving finding caches of old tech.. i'm digging thru a server room this week for work.. so far LOTS of pent 4s prolly about a dozen lga771 xeons old IBM server tower these things are heavy the freaking case weights more then my case loaded..likely upward of 60 or 80 gb of FB-ddr2
> 
> time to find a skulltrail on fleabay and make a workstation LMAO


Skulltrail gaming rigs, those will run Crysis 3 without a problem







DAT 8 COARZ


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Skulltrail gaming rigs, those will run Crysis 3 without a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT 8 COARZ


skulltrail vs vishera 1 vs 1

maybe????


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> skulltrail vs vishera 1 vs 1
> 
> maybe????


Well, overclocking the Dual 9775s a bit, yeah.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Well, overclocking the Dual 9775s a bit, yeah.


won't be using 9775s









i've got a handful of 771 xeon's to choose from (bringing ISO tomorrow so i know what model i'm working with)

51XX or 54XX Xeons and i'm not sure if they are quads or dual yet, or if any of them work for that matter.. this is like super caked 10+ year old thermal gunk.. only so much i could get off before giving up (i'm assuming they are xeons, LGA socket that is similar to lga 775 but fewer pins.)

i'm really itching to get back to work tomorrow


----------



## miklkit

Ok, change of subject.

There is something going on that has me puzzled and I need some help. My rig is passing OCCT LDS and P95 blend just fine but crashes in IBT AVX very high every time. I thought it might be memory so backed off the FSB and increased the multi to hold 4.7ghz but it didn't help. What is different about IBT?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, change of subject.
> 
> There is something going on that has me puzzled and I need some help. My rig is passing OCCT LDS and P95 blend just fine but crashes in IBT AVX very high every time. I thought it might be memory so backed off the FSB and increased the multi to hold 4.7ghz but it didn't help. What is different about IBT?


IBT uses AVX instruction which pushes the cpu harder as it's newer code.. Also it stresses ram more


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I personally like Corsair cases, they have a nice clean look and have plenty of options for cable management, most of them have plenty of options for water cooling and the corsair customer care center is one of the best i can think of.
> 
> Also, they are not very expensive as well.
> 
> personally i like this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024
> 
> Maybe you can get an better deal, but in my opinion this is not that expensive for a case that can last a very long time.


I love Corsair cases too. The 750 D is a sweet case and Corsair caters to the enthusiast for a reasonable price like no other. I have the C70 and if I was going to just cool the CPU and maybe VRM/NB I think it's tough to beat the 750D and if you really want to go all out on W/Cing the 900D is perfect. Yes it is $300 but that is going all out. I also love what Caselabs is doing but they are at a premium price. Something close to what the 900D gives you would be $500 or more in a Caselabs case. So I think everyone is right.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, change of subject.
> 
> There is something going on that has me puzzled and I need some help. My rig is passing OCCT LDS and P95 blend just fine but crashes in IBT AVX very high every time. I thought it might be memory so backed off the FSB and increased the multi to hold 4.7ghz but it didn't help. What is different about IBT?


blend will only test up to about 60% of your available memory IIRC (i can be wrong)

AVX IBT can be set on custom to use up to atleast 96% of your available ram (i've not pushed it further i'm sure i could get up to 98 or 99% before windows *****s)

if very high ibt is crashing then you should prime for much much longer to find the error.


----------



## KyadCK

Made another rig!


Spoiler: Rig








Guess people can't call me an AMD fanboy since that's my second haswell rig... Still prefer my 8320.

This would be the one I was telling you about dmfree.


----------



## Sadmoto

Hello everyone! I was hoping you guys could answer a few questions for me,
is the 8320 still a good buy, and how long do you think it'll last someone until they need a new upgrade? I game a lot, I'd like to get into recording and making videos, I can never prove that I do some crazy stuff in games, my 965 cant record at all when playing bf4, or even 3 or ill from smooth fps to a stutterfest, I won't want to upgrade for a long as I can, so I figure I have until the kaveri gets up to 8cores with igpu.









I might get a 8320 for xmas, I am in need of a CPU upgrade for sure but I was wondering if the mobo/ram I was considering will work with it, I've been reading some mobos don't work well with the 8 cores.
will these work?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873 Asus M5A97 R2.0
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689 and 2133 ddr3 ram

I do plan to try to OC eventually to see how high it can go and then know it to just under that, I have a 212 and some paste on my 965 I'm using now that will carry over with my GPU,PSU,HDDs and case.

any insight would be appreciated before it comes time click the mouse and commit to anything.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Made another rig!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess people can't call me an AMD fanboy since that's my second haswell rig... Still prefer my 8320.
> 
> This would be the one I was telling you about dmfree.


How it should look like (substitute H60 for H80i







)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, change of subject.
> 
> There is something going on that has me puzzled and I need some help. My rig is passing OCCT LDS and P95 blend just fine but crashes in IBT AVX very high every time. I thought it might be memory so backed off the FSB and increased the multi to hold 4.7ghz but it didn't help. What is different about IBT?
> 
> 
> 
> IBT uses AVX instruction which pushes the cpu harder as it's newer code.. Also it stresses ram more
Click to expand...

and needs more vcore usually ! quite a bit actually
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I personally like Corsair cases, they have a nice clean look and have plenty of options for cable management, most of them have plenty of options for water cooling and the corsair customer care center is one of the best i can think of.
> 
> Also, they are not very expensive as well.
> 
> personally i like this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024
> 
> Maybe you can get an better deal, but in my opinion this is not that expensive for a case that can last a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Corsair cases too. The 750 D is a sweet case and Corsair caters to the enthusiast for a reasonable price like no other. I have the C70 and if I was going to just cool the CPU and maybe VRM/NB I think it's tough to beat the 750D and if you really want to go all out on W/Cing the 900D is perfect. Yes it is $300 but that is going all out. I also love what Caselabs is doing but they are at a premium price. Something close to what the 900D gives you would be $500 or more in a Caselabs case. So I think everyone is right.
Click to expand...

i would disagree, caselabs BLOW away the 900D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hello everyone! I was hoping you guys could answer a few questions for me,
> is the 8320 still a good buy, and how long do you think it'll last someone until they need a new upgrade? I game a lot, I'd like to get into recording and making videos, I can never prove that I do some crazy stuff in games, my 965 cant record at all when playing bf4, or even 3 or ill from smooth fps to a stutterfest, I won't want to upgrade for a long as I can, so I figure I have until the kaveri gets up to 8cores with igpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get a 8320 for xmas, I am in need of a CPU upgrade for sure but I was wondering if the mobo/ram I was considering will work with it, I've been reading some mobos don't work well with the 8 cores.
> will these work?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873 Asus M5A97 R2.0
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689 and 2133 ddr3 ram
> 
> I do plan to try to OC eventually to see how high it can go and then know it to just under that, I have a 212 and some paste on my 965 I'm using now that will carry over with my GPU,PSU,HDDs and case.
> 
> any insight would be appreciated before it comes time click the mouse and commit to anything.


if you believe amds roadmap then at least 1-2more years


----------



## cainy1991

or zalman lq cooler.... jus sayin'

look em up... pretty damn cheap and effective... I got one for my little brothers
rig connected it up... and it performed amazingly... soo I did a few comparisons
between that and my h100(old model) and it was a max of 4 degrees behind at any
given time.. which is basically in the margin for error.. and at the same size
as the h80i... ordered myself one for $57 aus (for the 315, not 310 like in sig, different system)
shipped brand new... sold my used h100 for over $100... made profit.. had more room and
around the same performance.


----------



## Mega Man

ill take a open loop every day over any closed loop or AIO ( h220/320/cm re-brand would be the exception to this )


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill take a open loop every day over any closed loop or AIO ( h220/320/cm re-brand would be the exception to this )


Open loop is much more expensive and time consuming, and a pain in the butt to find the right fittings and all the bells and whistles.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptDanko*
> 
> Open loop is much more expensive and time consuming, and a pain in the butt to find the right fittings and all the bells and whistles.


depends..... as in I bought a kit.. took me an hour and a half to install and leak test (cause I was impatient) TBH when I upgrade my loop I already know what I need soooo no not really


----------



## miklkit

How does P95 tell what the error is? I have never seen anything helpful.

OCCT uses progressively less ram until it errors out. Other than that it gives no clues that I can see.

IBT freezes up with the windows for CPUZ and HWINFO64 flickering and disappearing, but this time it passed 20 runs at very high.

IBT needs more vcore than the others? For months here people have been saying P95 needs the most vcore.

An 8320 will only get better with age as old games either get upgraded to multi thread or fade away as they are replaced by modern games.


----------



## CptDanko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How does P95 tell what the error is? I have never seen anything helpful.
> 
> OCCT uses progressively less ram until it errors out. Other than that it gives no clues that I can see.
> 
> IBT freezes up with the windows for CPUZ and HWINFO64 flickering and disappearing, but this time it passed 20 runs at very high.
> 
> IBT needs more vcore than the others? For months here people have been saying P95 needs the most vcore.
> 
> An 8320 will only get better with age as old games either get upgraded to multi thread or fade away as they are replaced by modern games.


I have seen OCCT catch Ram errors not even memtest+ can catch


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How does P95 tell what the error is? I have never seen anything helpful.
> 
> OCCT uses progressively less ram until it errors out. Other than that it gives no clues that I can see.
> 
> IBT freezes up with the windows for CPUZ and HWINFO64 flickering and disappearing, but this time it passed 20 runs at very high.
> 
> IBT needs more vcore than the others? For months here people have been saying P95 needs the most vcore.
> 
> An 8320 will only get better with age as old games either get upgraded to multi thread or fade away as they are replaced by modern games.


how long have you been priming? prime can take anywhere up too two days to find what IBT will deem fail instability within half an hour.

core failures in prime let you know that you need to work on the cpu, illegal sum out error means memory. (i may be mistaken but this logic has always worked for me)


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you believe amds roadmap then at least 1-2more years


I'm on the fence on believing the road map, only time will tell; but regardless of it, the cpu will work after those 2 years and it will give my 7870XT some breathing room while letting me multitask more then what I can now.


----------



## miklkit

Well, I upped the vcore a click to 1.648v. It ran hot and didn't seem as stable in IBT until it black screened. I had to flip the switch on the PSU to shut down and restart. It's running fine now at lower volts but failed IBT again.

2 days of P95?!?!?!?! That......aint........happnin. No way my onliest puter will be out of action anywhere near that long. A coupla hours is tops.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I upped the vcore a click to 1.648v. It ran hot and didn't seem as stable in IBT until it black screened. I had to flip the switch on the PSU to shut down and restart. It's running fine now at lower volts but failed IBT again.
> 
> 2 days of P95?!?!?!?! That......aint........happnin. No way my onliest puter will be out of action anywhere near that long. A coupla hours is tops.


1.648v for what clocks


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 1.648v for what clocks


I have the same question. Hoping he means 5.4Ghz at minimum.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I have the same question. Hoping he means 5.4Ghz at minimum.


Is it bad that is what it takes for me to hit 5.1 LOL


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is it bad that is what it takes for me to hit 5.1 LOL


Yes it is. You have a pretty bad clocker bud and I wouldn't try to run those volts for long periods


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes it is. You have a pretty bad clocker bud and I wouldn't try to run those volts for long periods


Too late 12 months and counting hahahahahhahaha


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Too late 12 months and counting hahahahahhahaha


Can't be stable


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is it bad that is what it takes for me to hit 5.1 LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. You have a pretty bad clocker bud and I wouldn't try to run those volts for long periods
Click to expand...

He isn't actually asking. He's been here a long time, that's been his 24/7 for a long time too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Too late 12 months and counting hahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be stable
Click to expand...

You'd be amazed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Can't be stable


5Ghz stable at 1.62 underload 5.1 encoding stable at 1.68
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He isn't actually asking. He's been here a long time, that's been his 24/7 for a long time too.
> You'd be amazed.


This ^

Also I has proofs! and that I did hit 1.8v trying to get a bench worthy 5.4 and that never happened..

I will also add my 2133 cas 8 ram (or cas 9 2400) wile im at it


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 5Ghz stable at 1.62 underload 5.1 encoding stable at 1.68
> This ^
> 
> Also I has proofs! and that I did hit 1.8v trying to get a bench worthy 5.4 and that never happened..
> 
> I will also add my 2133 cas 8 ram (or cas 9 2400) wile im at it


Man you CPU is one tuff nut

I get 5GHz Stable @1.512v and 5.1GHz @1.524v.









Also ruining 2133MHz CL9


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 1.648v for what clocks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I have the same question. Hoping he means 5.4Ghz at minimum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is it bad that is what it takes for me to hit 5.1 LOL


take a look at his MOBO guys..

no LLC..


----------



## miklkit

What? The 1.648v was in bios. Under load it was running 1.536v and spiking to 1.608v. This is at 4.7ghz.

Anyway, I dropped the vcore 2 clicks and ran P95. After 58 minutes worker 7 stopped with 0 errors and 100 warnings. What does that mean?

Oh, under load it was running 1.512-1.520vcore.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What? The 1.648v was in bios. Under load it was running 1.536v and spiking to 1.608v. This is at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Anyway, I dropped the vcore 2 clicks and ran P95. After 58 minutes worker 7 stopped with 0 errors and 100 warnings. What does that mean?


likely that you need more Vcore to do those clocks. but i honestly doubt your cooling can handle it.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What? The 1.648v was in bios. Under load it was running 1.536v and spiking to 1.608v. This is at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Anyway, I dropped the vcore 2 clicks and ran P95. After 58 minutes worker 7 stopped with 0 errors and 100 warnings. What does that mean?


Mines is 1.5v in BIOs spiking to 1.512v under load.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Mines is 1.5v in BIOs spiking to 1.512v under load.


turn your LLC off an see what your voltage does...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> likely that you need more Vcore to do those clocks. but i honestly doubt your cooling can handle it.


I need even more vcore to do 4.7ghz? With it set to 1.648v in bios it was spiking to 65C and running around 59-61C. That's higher than I like.

If it isn't memory messing up I probably should drop back to 4.6ghz as I know it is stable there, but the temps are ok at 4.7 except it usually fails.
Here is my only good IBT run tonight.\


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I need even more vcore to do 4.7ghz? With it set to 1.648v in bios it was spiking to 65C and running around 59-61C. That's higher than I like.
> 
> If it isn't memory messing up I probably should drop back to 4.6ghz as I know it is stable there, but the temps are ok at 4.7 except it usually fails.
> Here is my only good IBT run tonight.\


turn off your power savings to stress your computer....

you've got at least one on.

that or you are throttling hard.

I don't know. My board has LLC. PM orkinman maybe? he runs an msi board


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> take a look at his MOBO guys..
> 
> no LLC..


lol saber kitty's have llc


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> lol saber kitty's have llc




ment the other guy..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> turn your LLC off an see what your voltage does...


LLC off for what


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> ment the other guy..


my bad


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How does P95 tell what the error is? I have never seen anything helpful.
> 
> OCCT uses progressively less ram until it errors out. Other than that it gives no clues that I can see.
> 
> IBT freezes up with the windows for CPUZ and HWINFO64 flickering and disappearing, but this time it passed 20 runs at very high.
> 
> IBT needs more vcore than the others? For months here people have been saying P95 needs the most vcore.
> 
> An 8320 will only get better with age as old games either get upgraded to multi thread or fade away as they are replaced by modern games.


no ibt is weak, ibtavx needs more vcore !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What? The 1.648v was in bios. Under load it was running 1.536v and spiking to 1.608v. This is at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Anyway, I dropped the vcore 2 clicks and ran P95. After 58 minutes worker 7 stopped with 0 errors and 100 warnings. What does that mean?
> 
> Oh, under load it was running 1.512-1.520vcore.


it means you are not stable.

have you ever bumped cpu/nb up from stock? did you ever bump your northbridge up from stock ? ( PLEASE NOTE THEY ARE DIFFERENT ! )


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> take a look at his MOBO guys..
> 
> no LLC..


Take a look at my MoBo. We have the same one. We both are on the same MSI site, see him all the time.


----------



## gewkim

Hi guys, great forum and thread!









Ok i recently purchaced an Fx 8320 and im trying to overclock him the best i can . I read here and there, throwing some of my previously knowledge on o/c but seems like things have changed!

My system consist of
PSU 650 ocz (is it enough) ?
Asus M5A99x evo r2.0
h80i 2 fans exhausting air , 1 fan on the fron intake + 1 on the side.

The thing is i ve managed to o/c to 4200 all on auto works like a charm but its not enough ofc

im trying 4500 and 4700

ON 4500 i can run games and cinebench but when im running OCCT my system fails in the 1st minute..
Ive notice there my max temp was ~55 but the strange thing was that my vcore was going up and down after a while with my cpu's freq.

Ive set llc to very high
im still playing with my vcore , atm is 1.44v @ 4505 22.5 x 200 .

I have cool n quite on thou, is that the case? Because i think its something else , my system tries to protect itself.

One more question, why is my Stock HyperTransport speed set at 2200 instead of 2600Mhz ?

Should i try more voltage on the cpu ?

Too much messed info from my side sorry about that.

thanks in advance


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Hi guys, great forum and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i recently purchaced an Fx 8320 and im trying to overclock him the best i can . I read here and there, throwing some of my previously knowledge on o/c but seems like things have changed!
> 
> My system consist of
> PSU 650 ocz (is it enough) ?
> Asus M5A99x evo r2.0
> h80i 2 fans exhausting air , 1 fan on the fron intake + 1 on the side.
> 
> The thing is i ve managed to o/c to 4200 all on auto works like a charm but its not enough ofc
> 
> im trying 4500 and 4700
> 
> ON 4500 i can run games and cinebench but when im running OCCT my system fails in the 1st minute..
> Ive notice there my max temp was ~55 but the strange thing was that my vcore was going up and down after a while with my cpu's freq.
> 
> Ive set llc to very high
> im still playing with my vcore , atm is 1.44v @ 4505 22.5 x 200 .
> 
> I have cool n quite on thou, is that the case? Because i think its something else , my system tries to protect itself.
> 
> One more question, why is my Stock HyperTransport speed set at 2200 instead of 2600Mhz ?
> 
> Should i try more voltage on the cpu ?
> 
> Too much messed info from my side sorry about that.
> 
> thanks in advance


First and most important question: DO YOU HAVE A FAN ON THE VRMS/VRM HEATSINK?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Hi guys, great forum and thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i recently purchaced an Fx 8320 and im trying to overclock him the best i can . I read here and there, throwing some of my previously knowledge on o/c but seems like things have changed!
> 
> My system consist of
> PSU 650 ocz (is it enough) ?
> Asus M5A99x evo r2.0
> h80i 2 fans exhausting air , 1 fan on the fron intake + 1 on the side.
> 
> The thing is i ve managed to o/c to 4200 all on auto works like a charm but its not enough ofc
> 
> im trying 4500 and 4700
> 
> ON 4500 i can run games and cinebench but when im running OCCT my system fails in the 1st minute..
> Ive notice there my max temp was ~55 but the strange thing was that my vcore was going up and down after a while with my cpu's freq.
> 
> Ive set llc to very high
> im still playing with my vcore , atm is 1.44v @ 4505 22.5 x 200 .
> 
> I have cool n quite on thou, is that the case? Because i think its something else , my system tries to protect itself.
> 
> One more question, why is my Stock HyperTransport speed set at 2200 instead of 2600Mhz ?
> 
> Should i try more voltage on the cpu ?
> 
> Too much messed info from my side sorry about that.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and most important question: DO YOU HAVE A FAN ON THE VRMS/VRM HEATSINK?
Click to expand...

1 i would recommend a power supply, as most ocz power supplies are not that good, talk to shilka to find out for sure if your power supply is worth its salt

2 some mobos dont set ht @ 2600, i dont knwo why, but yours is not the first i have heard this.

3 fan on vrms

4 pics of bios please.


----------



## gewkim

Is that on mobo right? Never heard before that i have to do that. Mobo temps seems low.. unless thats a dif sensor.

Btw my side 140mm fan more or less throws some air on the mobo. If thats enough


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Is that on mobo right? Never heard before that i have to do that. Mobo temps seems low.. unless thats a dif sensor.
> 
> Btw my side 140mm fan more or less throws some air on the mobo. If thats enough


At higher Ghz the VRMs can heat up a lot. I don't know if your board has a temp sensor for them, mine does not. But it is a necessity for 8 core visheras and high clocks. Not sure about the fan you have, but you will want a dedicated fan for them. It makes a BIG difference when OCing.


----------



## gewkim

Ok here are some photos from bios.








So you are telling to get a 80mm fan, screw it on the heatsink of that vrm and plug it ?
Cant we try something else before i run out to buy a fan?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Is that on mobo right? Never heard before that i have to do that. Mobo temps seems low.. unless thats a dif sensor.
> 
> Btw my side 140mm fan more or less throws some air on the mobo. If thats enough


that big heatsink next to the cpu socket!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Ok here are some photos from bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling to get a 80mm fan, screw it on the heatsink of that vrm and plug it ?
> Cant we try something else before i run out to buy a fan?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Is that on mobo right? Never heard before that i have to do that. Mobo temps seems low.. unless thats a dif sensor.
> 
> Btw my side 140mm fan more or less throws some air on the mobo. If thats enough
> 
> 
> 
> that big heatsink next to the cpu socket!
Click to expand...

1 you can take photos in the bios, fat32 formatted flash drive put it in then press f12 !
2 no you dont need to run out and get one, do you still have the heat sink that came with the 8320? you can use the fan [email protected] or any fan you have around
you can probably lower vcore it is proabably too high ( iirc ~ 1.4 stock volts you can hit ~ 4.4 ghz ! ) you need to bump cpu/nb up a notch ( ~1.2v max needed in most cases with your speed ram ) or two as well as the same with northbridge ( also @ ~ 1.2v )

lastly you dont need to screw the fan in, i like zipties some use foam tape, i also have wedged it in between some tubing


----------



## gewkim

With these settings i ran OCCT for 5 mins ( last 2 mins idle) .
Things look really weird just before 2 mins. U think its temp of the cpu? Of the vrm ? im bummed
Here are the charts if is anyone intrested

http://imageshack.us/g/1/10445574/


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Ok here are some photos from bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling to get a 80mm fan, screw it on the heatsink of that vrm and plug it ?
> Cant we try something else before i run out to buy a fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Is that on mobo right? Never heard before that i have to do that. Mobo temps seems low.. unless thats a dif sensor.
> 
> Btw my side 140mm fan more or less throws some air on the mobo. If thats enough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that big heatsink next to the cpu socket!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 you can take photos in the bios, fat32 formatted flash drive put it in then press f12 !
> 2 no you dont need to run out and get one, do you still have the heat sink that came with the 8320? you can use the fan [email protected] or any fan you have around
> 
> 
> _*you can probably lower vcore it is proabably too high ( iirc ~ 1.4 stock volts you can hit ~ 4.4 ghz ! ) you need to bump cpu/nb up a notch ( ~1.2v max needed in most cases with your speed ram ) or two as well as the same with northbridge ( also @ ~ 1.2v )
> *_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lastly you dont need to screw the fan in, i like zipties some use foam tape, i also have wedged it in between some tubing
Click to expand...


----------



## miklkit

Good Morning.









I have had CnQ on for months as it seems to make no difference to stability.

After black screening and then needing a hard restart there will be no more increases in vcore megaman.

About voltages, this bios does not show stock volts so I have no idea what stock volts are. What I have done is scanned the threads here and when someone posts a voltage I try it, and if nothing bad happens it stays. This is the volts I'm using today and if anyone sees something to change please speak up. I ran OCCT LDS for 2 hours last night with no errors, turned it off and went to bed.


Durquavian: The GD80 does too have a VRM sensor. I got an IR thermometer and while stress testing have been all over the board. Under Fintek F75387 is a motherboard temp. That tracks with what I have seen using the IR thermometer. It is interesting in that the sensor seems to be placed in the center of the VRM heat sink and it really needs 3 sensors.
I say this because if the sensor says 35C, then the top of the cooler will probably be 30C and the bottom will be 40C or more. The highest reading I have seen was 46C on the bottom.


----------



## Durquavian

There are 2 mobo temps I assumed the lower one was- it is higher. The 1st is at 28c and 2nd is 32c most of the time.


----------



## miklkit

Yes, I believe the lower one is the VRMs or DrMOS actually and I have labelled it so. After coming from a Gigabyte motherboard I am amazed at how cool this thing runs.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes, I believe the lower one is the VRMs or DrMOS actually and I have labelled it so. After coming from a Gigabyte motherboard I am amazed at how cool this thing runs.


Coolest running motherboard I own. Tantalum = good stuff . SF chokes = good stuff drmos = good stuff. Understanding how to get the most of your board =.......PRICELESS

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1593202/msi-introduces-hi-cap-mainboards

http://www.dvhardware.net/article46520.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Good Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> I have had CnQ on for months as it seems to make no difference to stability._
> *
> After black screening and then needing a hard restart there will be no more increases in vcore megaman.*
> 
> About voltages, this bios does not show stock volts so I have no idea what stock volts are. What I have done is scanned the threads here and when someone posts a voltage I try it, and if nothing bad happens it stays. This is the volts I'm using today and if anyone sees something to change please speak up. I ran OCCT LDS for 2 hours last night with no errors, turned it off and went to bed.
> 
> 
> Durquavian: The GD80 does too have a VRM sensor. I got an IR thermometer and while stress testing have been all over the board. Under Fintek F75387 is a motherboard temp. That tracks with what I have seen using the IR thermometer. It is interesting in that the sensor seems to be placed in the center of the VRM heat sink and it really needs 3 sensors.
> I say this because if the sensor says 35C, then the top of the cooler will probably be 30C and the bottom will be 40C or more. The highest reading I have seen was 46C on the bottom.


bold/underlined huh?

dont knwo msi atall, but
1 it looks like you are running ram 4 dims ? assuming @ 1866? your voltage is 1.63 and they are rated @ 1.5 is there a reason why ?

2 your nb volts look stock, i would take them to 1.2-1.25 your cpu/nb volts look high as well ( assuming you are running under 2600, while they may not be, never hurts to try and lower your temp allowing for more headroom

3 and most important, you can give me the line " i see volts on the posts and try them " ( paraphrase ) but that is one of the worst things you can do, every chip is different, and needs to be treated as such,
there are tons of guides on how to overclock. if you are not willing to do that, not much we can do to help you, we can not tell you the magic fix for your system, we can give general advice, but we can not make it stable for you. if you are not willing to learn how to oc properly, then you can plug all the volts in you see on these boards, you may even get lucky and hit a stable one.

as for the first statement in italic who said cnq makes you unstable.

we recommend shutting off all powersaving features while dialing in your oc, then turn them on and verify it is still stable, if not it may take a voltage bump or 2, however some of us ( myself included ) dont even turn them off anymore. i do when i bench, because it does affect your score,


----------



## miklkit

1, Ayup, 4X4 for 16gb @1866 with a FSB of 209 for 1950mhz. MSI says that if you run into instability to kick the ram up to 1.65v, so I did. It seemed to make no difference so I just left it.

2. NB got bumped up. CPU/NB volts? From chatter around here it seems 1.25-1.35v is ok so I set it to 1.3v. 2600 what? Current NB clock is 2299 and HT link is 2717.

3. Maybe I am bad at searching but there is exactly nothing on how to OC this board. I have found some threads where people are asking for help and getting no responses. I started one myself. Cssorkinman seems to just start off with all stock settings and just run up the multi and vcore until he is happy. I have been trying to learn FSB overclocking and so have been experimenting with other things.


----------



## gewkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 you can take photos in the bios, fat32 formatted flash drive put it in then press f12 !
> 2 no you dont need to run out and get one, do you still have the heat sink that came with the 8320? you can use the fan [email protected] or any fan you have around
> you can probably lower vcore it is proabably too high ( iirc ~ 1.4 stock volts you can hit ~ 4.4 ghz ! ) you need to bump cpu/nb up a notch ( ~1.2v max needed in most cases with your speed ram ) or two as well as the same with northbridge ( also @ ~ 1.2v )
> 
> lastly you dont need to screw the fan in, i like zipties some use foam tape, i also have wedged it in between some tubing


Ive played with vcore and found out that i could stay "stable" at 4500 with 1.38-9 v . The thing is that everything seems fine but after exact 3 mins of OCCT i have vdrools and freq lowered . So i desabled cool n quite to see what happens... i ran OCCT again and after 3 mins pc frozes..

What you guys assume from this? Is it vrm temps?? From 1.33 to 1.38 this supposed overclocking mobo cant handle it?? Here are some charts again (http://imageshack.us/g/1/10446109/) .. check the 12v chart aswell please. Maybe is the psu ? It's brand new :/ Im not running anything else apart my r9 270x ( watt consummer i know but still !!! ) and a dvd rom drive ..650 should be more than enough!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Ive played with vcore and found out that i could stay "stable" at 4500 with 1.38-9 v . The thing is that everything seems fine but after exact 3 mins of OCCT i have vdrools and freq lowered . So i desabled cool n quite to see what happens... i ran OCCT again and after 3 mins pc frozes..
> 
> What you guys assume from this? Is it vrm temps?? From 1.33 to 1.38 this supposed overclocking mobo cant handle it?? Here are some charts again (http://imageshack.us/g/1/10446109/) .. check the 12v chart aswell please. Maybe is the psu ? It's brand new :/ Im not running anything else apart my r9 270x ( watt consummer i know but still !!! ) and a dvd rom drive ..650 should be more than enough!


Can u please make a rig on your sig

will be most helpful.....on my old board i couldnt get past 4.8ghz, though it was the temps so stuck it on watercooling and i still couldnt go past 4.8

it could be just your board's limit


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1, Ayup, 4X4 for 16gb @1866 with a FSB of 209 for 1950mhz. MSI says that if you run into instability to kick the ram up to 1.65v, so I did. It seemed to make no difference so I just left it.
> 
> 2. NB got bumped up. CPU/NB volts? From chatter around here it seems 1.25-1.35v is ok so I set it to 1.3v. 2600 what? Current NB clock is 2299 and HT link is 2717.
> 
> 3. Maybe I am bad at searching but there is exactly nothing on how to OC this board. I have found some threads where people are asking for help and getting no responses. I started one myself. Cssorkinman seems to just start off with all stock settings and just run up the multi and vcore until he is happy. I have been trying to learn FSB overclocking and so have been experimenting with other things.


Yup the secondary voltages really don't seem to effect too much with my board , v-core and go for the most part. I haven't found the magic combination to running 2400MHZ ram on the GD-80 yet and in general, adding voltage to cpu/nb only adds heat in my case. Curiously, dropping the HT link speed helps stablize things for stress tests in particular, benchmarks are less affected. 2200 seems to be the best place for it on both my CHV-Z and GD-80 below that and nothing seems to be gained.

The GD-80's biggest asset is it's ability to run cool, In general terms a 10C drop in core temps will net about 200mhz in overclocking headroom with each of my 8350's.


----------



## gewkim

Well is anyone here with the same motherboard as mine to confirm vdrooling at what vcore .. ? Would be helpfull

Rig is set.

thanks!


----------



## miklkit

Messed with this thing all day and night trying different setups, gave up and set everything to "auto" except except FSB, MULTI,and VCORE. The CPU ran cooler and it didn't seem to make a difference to the GD80. I actually got it to pass 20 runs of IBT very high twice, but the volts and temps! It was running at 1.56v and 61-62C except for one spike to 68C. All for 4.7ghz...............

I gave up and dropped back to 4.6ghz, 1.48vcore under IBT, and 54-55C. Methinks it actually runs slightly faster here. That is not a wall, it's a mountain!

On another front, since the few HAL 9000 users who have reported in so far are claiming 1.48-1.53v @ 5ghz, I can now say that this system can handle one too. Going from 4.6ghz to 5 ghz is worthwhile.


----------



## gewkim

So after noumerous tries i think that my problem lies with Cpu socket temp! WHen it gets really high at 82oC + i experience the vdrools and throttling . The thing is that package temps still are at reasonable range 60oC - . So to my question... what cpu socket temp is actully measuring ? How can i drop it?

Apart from that im thinking of removing all the heatsinks from my mobo and apply MX-4 thermal paste, is it worth my trouble?

thank in advance


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> So after noumerous tries i think that my problem lies with Cpu socket temp! WHen it gets really high at 82oC + i experience the vdrools and throttling . The thing is that package temps still are at reasonable range 60oC - . So to my question... what cpu socket temp is actully measuring ? How can i drop it?
> 
> Apart from that im thinking of removing all the heatsinks from my mobo and apply MX-4 thermal paste, is it worth my trouble?
> 
> thank in advance


It is measuring what it says haha everything from the plastic to around the cpu.. but most importantly the capacitors on the back side of the socket where the retaining bracket sits


----------



## gewkim

hmm Then there is no really purpose for amd's socket temp .. grrr . You think if i try and install the fan that came with stock cooler to flow over the socket from the back would make a dif? Or should i try better airflow inside the case? Thou with h80i thats hard with my case..
Darn 20oC+ dif is a lot!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> hmm Then there is no really purpose for amd's socket temp .. grrr . You think if i try and install the fan that came with stock cooler to flow over the socket from the back would make a dif? Or should i try better airflow inside the case? Thou with h80i thats hard with my case..
> Darn 20oC+ dif is a lot!!


Better airflow will help.. put that fan on the back side and socket most likely will drop below core temp.. and yes it is an important temp and you first post is why.. VRMs cpu and even ram all ccontribute to the heat especially on the traces.. heat causes all sorts of issues cooler the better till you hit sub zero


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> hmm Then there is no really purpose for amd's socket temp .. grrr . You think if i try and install the fan that came with stock cooler to flow over the socket from the back would make a dif? Or should i try better airflow inside the case? Thou with h80i thats hard with my case..
> Darn 20oC+ dif is a lot!!


Try this or something like it. It's just a little 60mm Gelid high speed fan and it cools the NB/VRM's and the socket nicely. A lot of the time my socket is cooler than my core temp and the NB temp is 10c cooler.


----------



## gewkim

That photo is that i had in mind to do 1st but i cant install my h80i above the cpu because there is no space, so i just have it on the back of the case with its 2 fans, it sits above the vrm heatsink. Im thinking of removing the 1 fan and try put 80mm if it can fit above vrm and socket

what a buzzer :/


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> So after noumerous tries i think that my problem lies with Cpu socket temp! WHen it gets really high at 82oC + i experience the vdrools and throttling . The thing is that package temps still are at reasonable range 60oC - . So to my question... what cpu socket temp is actully measuring ? How can i drop it?
> 
> Apart from that im thinking of removing all the heatsinks from my mobo and apply MX-4 thermal paste, is it worth my trouble?
> 
> thank in advance


Definitely reseat. But it is odd that you have that high a socket temp. Reseating should alleviate that.


----------



## gewkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Definitely reseat. But it is odd that you have that high a socket temp. Reseating should alleviate that.


Yeah but i think i have to check 1st if i can drop socket temp without doing that because i will have to reinstall the whole thing!
Rseating wont do anythjing to socket temp right? Since there is the problem and not at vrm which i think asus does a good job cooling it... i think!


----------



## miklkit

Try removing the I/O panel on the back of your case. I pulled mine out without removing the motherboard and was surprised at how much air blows out past those little silver boxes.


----------



## gewkim

Ok so i removed the backpanel of the case and suprisingly enough the stock amd fan could just fit over the heatsink of vrm and under my h80i percfectly with no need to glew it or anything, althou its really loud and i still have to change this thing forever!!









To the facts..
minus ~8oC on the cpu socket on IDLE!
Now i could get way past 80oC on the socket with no vdrool and throtlling ?! (see graph)
But again with ~1.36 vcore to get to 80+oC on CPU socket is laughable.. how do other peeps go easily 1.4++ v with cheaper boards ? Maybe its my mobos sensor broken? I feel like Asus is failing me








Now im thinking that it was vrm temps that wouldnt allow me to stay stable, since it seems that it can get above 80oC on the socket without fail.

What do u guys think? Please help me before i spend more money on this :/

Here are some graphs comparisons, left side is with the fan over the vrm while right side is before!




























album link for better quality http://imageshack.us/g/1/10447624/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> Ok so i removed the backpanel of the case and suprisingly enough the stock amd fan could just fit over the heatsink of vrm and under my h80i percfectly with no need to glew it or anything, althou its really loud and i still have to change this thing forever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the facts..
> minus ~8oC on the cpu socket on IDLE!
> Now i could get way past 80oC on the socket with no vdrool and throtlling ?! (see graph)
> But again with ~1.36 vcore to get to 80+oC on CPU socket is laughable.. how do other peeps go easily 1.4++ v with cheaper boards ? Maybe its my mobos sensor broken? I feel like Asus is failing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im thinking that it was vrm temps that wouldnt allow me to stay stable, since it seems that it can get above 80oC on the socket without fail.
> 
> What do u guys think? Please help me before i spend more money on this :/
> 
> Here are some graphs comparisons, left side is with the fan over the vrm while right side is before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> album link for better quality http://imageshack.us/g/1/10447606/


Well it seems to be looking better. I have a fan on my VRM sink for my M5A99FX PRO and also a 120mm 2200RPM Xtra Flo blowing onto the back of my PC. So I get the best of both worlds with backside socket cooling and VRM cooling. So try both options. Also your case looks a bit cramped so your airflow could be very poor...

Try taping or gluing the fan to your VRM's like mine so it blows ALONG the heatsink. That way it might also cool a bit more efficiently.


----------



## gewkim

I wish my case had space like yours! Yes its an improvement but still my cpu socket runs too hot! Should i just ignore it and pay attention only to core temp???

Im thinking of turning the h80i to intake air from the the back... or if im lucky ill try tomorrow and fit it to the front of the case.. althought i havent seen any installation like that ...

what do u think?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> I wish my case had space like yours! Yes its an improvement but still my cpu socket runs too hot! Should i just ignore it and pay attention only to core temp???
> 
> Im thinking of turning the h80i to intake air from the the back... or if im lucky ill try tomorrow and fit it to the front of the case.. althought i havent seen any installation like that ...
> 
> what do u think?


Can i ask what overclock you want? sorry im way behind lol

i had the m5a99x evo and i got 4.8ghz out of that couldnt stopthe throttling even with watercooling


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can i ask what overclock you want? sorry im way behind lol
> 
> i had the m5a99x evo and i got 4.8ghz out of that couldnt stopthe throttling even with watercooling


Isn't your board the same as the M5A97 EVO


----------



## Durquavian

Try intake since it requires little work and see. But honestly it looks like a reseat is in your future. Socket of 80C is high but not killer, but will cause throttle.


----------



## gewkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Try intake since it requires little work and see. But honestly it looks like a reseat is in your future. Socket of 80C is high but not killer, but will cause throttle.


For this vcore i think it is.. or at least it kills all my hope for a good overclock.. got watercooling and an fx 8320 for no reason then! Ill try intake tomorrow then, so you are saying that reseating all the heatsinks and applying mx-4 on the asus my reduce my problem? My motherboard temp sensor reads 28oC, which i assume is the temp of the air inside the case , i think it's good, not ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can i ask what overclock you want? sorry im way behind lol
> 
> i had the m5a99x evo and i got 4.8ghz out of that couldnt stopthe throttling even with watercooling


Always welcome, well now that things turned out this way i dont keep my hopes high.. but at least 4500 with reasonable temps and noise is m goal!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gewkim*
> 
> For this vcore i think it is.. or at least it kills all my hope for a good overclock.. got watercooling and an fx 8320 for no reason then! Ill try intake tomorrow then, so you are saying that reseating all the heatsinks and applying mx-4 on the asus my reduce my problem? My motherboard temp sensor reads 28oC, which i assume is the temp of the air inside the case , i think it's good, not ?
> Always welcome, well now that things turned out this way i dont keep my hopes high.. but at least 4500 with reasonable temps and noise is m goal!


the 8320 is not guaranteed a high clock. 4.2 would be general, 4.4 being the good portion and 4.6 or higher being the lucky few and likely those are abundant 8350 sold as 8320 to fill stock.


----------



## gewkim

with undervoltage at 4.343 i think i have good chip , its not the one holding me back!


----------



## Mega Man

so... completely off topic...

anyone seen this.





i thought it was worth a laugh !


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Isn't your board the same as the M5A97 EVO


My ears are burning







. I'm pretty sure that the m5a99x is the same vrm setup as the Evo (Read: crap) just with support for x16-x16 crossfire.


----------



## Durvelle27

Well if its the same he shouldn't be having problems unless he doesn't have proper cooling. I have the EVO board and have never had any problems


----------



## jimjiminy

Hi,

I'm having some issues with my new FX8320 that I fitted today to replace my Phenom II x4 960T.

Seems that the speed is constantly changing when looking at GPUz, 1400, then 3500, then 4000, then back down again. Even using PRIME95 it jumps around.

I have tried turning off C1E, Cool n Quiet, Q fan etc in BIOS, and have the latest BIOS but has made no difference.

My motherboard is the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3.

Now I overclocked my Phenom to 4GHz with the Hyper 212 evo, no problems at all and unlocked an extra core. Its was running at 1.42 V. Would I have been better off performance wise with the Phenom?

How can I get this FX chip stable and even try overclock it?

Cheers.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm having some issues with my new FX8320 that I fitted today to replace my Phenom II x4 960T.
> 
> Seems that the speed is constantly changing when looking at GPUz, 1400, then 3500, then 4000, then back down again. Even using PRIME95 it jups around.
> 
> I have tried turning off C1E, Cool n Quiet, Q fan etc in BIOS, and have the latest BIOS but has made no difference.
> 
> My motherboard is the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3.
> 
> Now I overclocked my Phenon to 4GHz with the Hyper 212 evo, no problems at all and unlocked an extra core. Its was running at 1.42 V. Would I have been better off performance wise with the Phenom?
> 
> How can I get this FX chip stable and even try overclock it?
> 
> Cheers.


did you turn off APM?


----------



## jimjiminy

Unfortunately the Bios of my motherboard doesn't have the option to do this....maybe because there is no heatsinks on the VRM's.

So is it being throttled?


----------



## Lanlan

What's considered a good OC for stock volts? I'm a 4.4ghz stock


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Unfortunately the Bios of my motherboard doesn't have the option to do this....maybe because there is no heatsinks on the VRM's.
> 
> So is it being throttled?


Yes your CPU is being throttled.

What exact settings your using

FSB
Multi
Vcore
Etc.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> What's considered a good OC for stock volts? I'm a 4.4ghz stock


No body can really say as evert chip OCs differently but I think 4.4GHz would be the max


----------



## jimjiminy

Well I tried a very mild OC just to see what would happen: vcore 1.4v, multiplier of 18.5 as even with auto settings in BIOS it was still throttling the CPU. FSB is left at 200. I turned turbo, c1e, c6, cool and quiet off...

But even at stock settings (auto in bios) I notice in CPUz, the voltage keeps varying with the multiplier, from 0.8v to 1.45v and x7 to x20 (turbo?) when leaving all settings in bios to auto (stock speed for CPU). Should this be happening?

The temps are all over the place too...saying 9c?? how on earth can they be 9c?? then it will jump to 20, then 14...crazy. but when testing in Prime 95 tehy go up and stick at 30c...

Do you think this APM can be turned off and should I get heat-sinks for the VRMs? Why is the FX chip giving me issues when the Phenom 960T was so easy to OC?


----------



## Lanlan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No body can really say as evert chip OCs differently but I think 4.4GHz would be the max


yeah, obviously every chip is different, but I just upped the multi till i was at 4400 and surprisingly I haven't had a blue screen yet.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanlan*
> 
> yeah, obviously every chip is different, but I just upped the multi till i was at 4400 and surprisingly I haven't had a blue screen yet.


Just because it doesn't blue screen doesn't mean its stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Well I tried a very mild OC just to see what would happen: vcore 1.4v, multiplier of 18.5 as even with auto settings in BIOS it was still throttling the CPU. FSB is left at 200. I turned turbo, c1e, c6, cool and quiet off...
> 
> But even at stock settings (auto in bios) I notice in CPUz, the voltage keeps varying with the multiplier, from 0.8v to 1.45v and x7 to x20 (turbo?) when leaving all settings in bios to auto (stock speed for CPU). Should this be happening?
> 
> The temps are all over the place too...saying 9c?? how on earth can they be 9c?? then it will jump to 20, then 14...crazy. but when testing in Prime 95 tehy go up and stick at 30c...
> 
> Do you think this APM can be turned off and should I get heat-sinks for the VRMs? Why is the FX chip giving me issues when the Phenom 960T was so easy to OC?


Your board is the problem bud. Its doesn't OC like the Phenoms as one it has more cores and two it draws much power and puts out more heat. Since your using a board with unheatsinked VRMs you don't want to go over 1.4v. Disable all power saving features, disable turbo, and just set the CPU to 4.2GHz with around 1.36v or so and watch the temps.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Unfortunately the Bios of my motherboard doesn't have the option to do this....maybe because there is no heatsinks on the VRM's.
> 
> So is it being throttled?


My 1st suggestion is to get another motherboard, not trying to be a jerk or anything but that board will not do an FX 83xx any service. You will constantly have issues getting good performance with that combo. If you were to get a board with a 990 chipset and better power delivery along with heat-sinks on the NB/VRM's it would be 70% of the battle. Of course this is just my opinion. M5A99x evo R2 or pro, Sabertooth, CHFVZ along with UD5, UD7 are considered good boards for these chips.


----------



## Devildog83

Top "O" the marnin' to ya Durvelle.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Top "O" the marnin' to ya Durvelle.


Hola


----------



## Malcom28

Finally Im in !!
got my FX 8350 today i run it on my Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890FX bios 3029


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> Finally Im in !!
> got my FX 8350 today i run it on my Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890FX bios 3029


Grtz, hope u get a golden chip and reach the magical 5ghz limit, i couldnt on my kuhler 902







I ran 4.8gh stable with decent temps with the kuhler 920.


----------



## jimjiminy

Thanks guys, I suspected the board was the issue.

I either have x2 options now. Do as you suggested and get some passive heatsinks for VRMs and a spot cool and hope it does the job, or get a new MB like you suggested. The problem I have is I bought an Aercool DS case last month and so I need a micro ATX motherboard now! Damn.
mATX boards are so thin on the ground here in uk...I can only find these: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-760gma-p34-%28fx%29-amd-760g-s-am3plus-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-pcie-20-%28x16%29-d-sub-dvi-d-matx

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#f=7&s=4,22

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biostar-A880GZ-AMD-880G-SATA6g/dp/B00DHY214E


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> Finally Im in !!
> got my FX 8350 today i run it on my Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890FX bios 3029


Great, welcome to our nightmare.


----------



## Malcom28

What about the CPU Stepping ?
In AIDA i see stepping is OR-C0


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

This is what i'm hating about the purposed unified socket, whenever amd gets to it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm having some issues with my new FX8320 that I fitted today to replace my Phenom II x4 960T.
> 
> Seems that the speed is constantly changing when looking at GPUz, 1400, then 3500, then 4000, then back down again. Even using PRIME95 it jumps around.
> 
> I have tried turning off C1E, Cool n Quiet, Q fan etc in BIOS, and have the latest BIOS but has made no difference.
> 
> My motherboard is the ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3.
> 
> Now I overclocked my Phenom to 4GHz with the Hyper 212 evo, no problems at all and unlocked an extra core. Its was running at 1.42 V. Would I have been better off performance wise with the Phenom?
> 
> How can I get this FX chip stable and even try overclock it?
> 
> Cheers.


That board and processors should never meet.. its a fire hazard waiting to happen.

unified socket is almost a terrible idea, High power socket + low power socket with low power processors being able to fit ito the high power socket but not vice versa would eliminate this 4-5 generation old board being put with a beast of a processor that the board doesn't support.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> What about the CPU Stepping ?
> In AIDA i see stepping is OR-C0


CONGRATS ITS A PILEDRIVER







there is only one stepping at thie point unless the 9xxx chips have a different stepping


----------



## jimjiminy

Cheers but I tried those settings but it cant handle it...its throttling in prime 95 back to 1.4 Ghz..

This is with a fan blowing on the VRMs.

It cant even stay at stock 3.5GHz when everything set to auto in BIOS.

I'm fed up with this......I only bought the FX CPU after someone agreed to buy my Phenom off me for 70 GBP.. meant I paud 40 GBP for the FX CPU....but now it seems I've got less performance then I used to!!

So I wanna get a new board...but it has to be micro ATX as of my Aerocool DS case!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Cheers but I tried those settings but it cant handle it...its throttling in prime 95 back to 1.4 Ghz..
> 
> This is with a fan blowing on the VRMs.
> 
> It cant even stay at stock 3.5GHz when everything set to auto in BIOS.
> 
> I'm fed up with this......I only bought the FX CPU after someone agreed to buy my Phenom off me for 70 GBP.. meant I paud 40 GBP for the FX CPU....but now it seems I've got less performance then I used to!!
> 
> So I wanna get a new board...but it has to be micro ATX as of my Aerocool DS case!!


I don't think there is one made that will handle an 8 core Vishera


----------



## jimjiminy

Hmm, that is disappointing







Surely there must be a MB that will just run it at stock, no OC ing. I dunno why ASUS claim it can handle this CPU, when clearly it cant!

Just to experiment I turned off cores 7 & 8 in the BIOS - Now it doesn't throttle at all....so I might just leave it at that and have a 6 core rig. Oh yeah thought I'd give you the details of what I'm running, 650W OCZ ZS PSU with 46A on 12v rail. r9 280x toxic, x2 ssd, x1 WD blue 1tb.

If anyone can find a mATX board that will handle this CPU, please tell me!!


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Cheers but I tried those settings but it cant handle it...its throttling in prime 95 back to 1.4 Ghz..
> 
> This is with a fan blowing on the VRMs.
> 
> It cant even stay at stock 3.5GHz when everything set to auto in BIOS.
> 
> I'm fed up with this......I only bought the FX CPU after someone agreed to buy my Phenom off me for 70 GBP.. meant I paud 40 GBP for the FX CPU....but now it seems I've got less performance then I used to!!
> 
> So I wanna get a new board...but it has to be micro ATX as of my Aerocool DS case!!


it's a 3 or 4 year old bargain basement motherboard, which isn't designed for Vishera, but rather for quad core Denebs... the vrm can't handle the cpu. there isn't a matx amd board on the am3+ platform that will handle an 8core fx. I'll tell you, i'm probably going to enter this club in the next 2 weeks, and even i'm not sure my modern am3+ board can handle an 8 core vishera propperly (m5a99x evo)


----------



## Sadmoto

What is a good mobo for around $100 that will work well with an 8320.

I was considering the m5A97 R2.0 for $95, but I've been told its not that good of a mobo, what would be the best mobo choice for roughly $100 and that can potentally OC ram as well, I plan on getting some 2133 g.skill 8gb with it.

The reviews I've been reading say its one of the better boards for its price when you compare to others but the 4+2 power phase isn't the best.

all of the feedback though overall seems hit or miss, some say they OC their 8350 past 4.5 with 0 problems, others get DOA or can't post bios, but every board can't be perfect right?


----------



## jimjiminy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it's a 3 or 4 year old bargain basement motherboard, which isn't designed for Vishera, but rather for quad core Denebs... the vrm can't handle the cpu. there isn't a matx amd board on the am3+ platform that will handle an 8core fx. I'll tell you, i'm probably going to enter this club in the next 2 weeks, and even i'm not sure my modern am3+ board can handle an 8 core vishera propperly (m5a99x evo)


Fair enough, was still 60 GBP, not quite bargain basement. Anyways it was bought for my Phenom 960T and handled that OK, I upgraded to FX 8320 on a whim...

Maybe this MB can handle it better: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/960GMU3S3%20FX/ says it's designed for 8 core cpu?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Hmm, that is disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there must be a MB that will just run it at stock, no OC ing. I dunno why ASUS claim it can handle this CPU, when clearly it cant!
> 
> Just to experiment I turned off cores 7 & 8 in the BIOS - Now it doesn't throttle at all....so I might just leave it at that and have a 6 core rig. Oh yeah thought I'd give you the details of what I'm running, 650W OCZ ZS PSU with 46A on 12v rail. r9 280x toxic, x2 ssd, x1 WD blue 1tb.
> 
> If anyone can find a mATX board that will handle this CPU, please tell me!!


Asus doesn't claim that board supports that processor. it simply says FX series. some of the quads and hex cores are 95w tdp i'm sure they would be fine in that board. 8 core.. nope...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it's a 3 or 4 year old bargain basement motherboard, which isn't designed for Vishera, but rather for quad core Denebs... the vrm can't handle the cpu. there isn't a matx amd board on the am3+ platform that will handle an 8core fx. I'll tell you, i'm probably going to enter this club in the next 2 weeks, and even i'm not sure my modern am3+ board can handle an 8 core vishera propperly (m5a99x evo)


your board will be fine. don't expect spectacular results. this board is generally considered to be the minimum that you should run an 8 core on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> What is a good mobo for around $100 that will work well with an 8320.
> 
> I was considering the m5A97 R2.0 for $95, but I've been told its not that good of a mobo, what would be the best mobo choice for roughly $100 and that can potentally OC ram as well, I plan on getting some 2133 g.skill 8gb with it.
> 
> The reviews I've been reading say its one of the better boards for its price when you compare to others but the 4+2 power phase isn't the best.
> 
> all of the feedback though overall seems hit or miss, some say they OC their 8350 past 4.5 with 0 problems, others get DOA or can't post bios, but every board can't be perfect right?


Stick to 990fx boards as the power delivery is proper from most brands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Fair enough, was still 60 GBP, not quite bargain basement. Anyways it was bought for my Phenom 960T and handled that OK, I upgraded to FX 8320 on a whim...
> 
> Maybe this MB can handle it better: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/960GMU3S3%20FX/ says it's designed for 8 core cpu?


no.. just no..

more uncovered VRMs you would be wasting your money to get the same result, a whole lotta throttle..

if you took any time to read the past posts at all (admittedly they are getting rather lengthy) you would notice that NO one use matx board for our 8 cores.

if you are hard set on Matx, sell you processor and get a quad or a hex @ 95w tdp


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> it's a 3 or 4 year old bargain basement motherboard, which isn't designed for Vishera, but rather for quad core Denebs... the vrm can't handle the cpu. there isn't a matx amd board on the am3+ platform that will handle an 8core fx. I'll tell you, i'm probably going to enter this club in the next 2 weeks, and even i'm not sure my modern am3+ board can handle an 8 core vishera propperly (m5a99x evo)


Your board would be plenty


----------



## jimjiminy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you took any time to read the past posts at all (admittedly they are getting rather lengthy) you would notice that NO one use matx board for our 8 cores.
> 
> if you are hard set on Matx, sell you processor and get a quad or a hex @ 95w tdp


Well I have read all the replies thoroughly and appreciate the help. ...I guess I'm just very surprised no one makes a mATX board thats suitable, thats all. And yeah I have to stick with mATX as I spent out on a new case (before I new I was getting the FX)....

...so I guess I'm asking shall I just leave the FX with cores 7 & 8 disabled as it seems not to throttle....or go for a AMD FX6300 Black Edition 6 Core?

Cheers.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Well I have read all the replies thoroughly and appreciate the help. ...I guess I'm just very surprised no one makes a mATX board thats suitable, thats all. And yeah I have to stick with mATX as I spent out on a new case (before I new I was getting the FX)....
> 
> ...so I guess I'm asking shall I just leave the FX with cores 7 & 8 disabled as it seems not to throttle....or go for a AMD FX6300 Black Edition 6 Core?
> 
> Cheers.


I say sell that board drop a for extra bucks and get a better board.. long run it'd be better


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Well I have read all the replies thoroughly and appreciate the help. ...I guess I'm just very surprised no one makes a mATX board thats suitable, thats all. And yeah I have to stick with mATX as I spent out on a new case (before I new I was getting the FX)....
> 
> ...so I guess I'm asking shall I just leave the FX with cores 7 & 8 disabled as it seems not to throttle....or go for a AMD FX6300 Black Edition 6 Core?
> 
> Cheers.


in theory that should work.

try it out. if you throttle again. down clock..

you might have to drop 2 full models to stop the throttle however, at that point it is likely worth dumping the 8 core and picking up a quad and pocketing the difference to save for a better mobo

also, the AMD apu would be a good modern upgrade if you need to dump the 8 core. comes in mATX and you have an upgrade path (ya u have to buy a board and a cpu , but your board is almost a relic in the computer world. no offence ment BTW)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in theory that should work.
> 
> try it out. if you throttle again. down clock..
> 
> you might have to drop 2 full models to stop the throttle however, at that point it is likely worth dumping the 8 core and picking up a quad and pocketing the difference to save for a better mobo
> 
> also, the AMD apu would be a good modern upgrade if you need to dump the 8 core. comes in mATX and you have an upgrade path (ya u have to buy a board and a cpu , but your board is almost a relic in the computer world. no offence ment BTW)


Good point wait 3 months and kaveri comes out


----------



## jimjiminy

Ahh thanks guys, you've really made me think...I reckon I might just go for the APU route. As I got the FX8320 from Amazon, I can return it and only loose 8 quid....then I can offload the MB on ebay.

So now I gues I'm gonna ask please recommend a microATX MB and which APU, A10 6800? Now my post is probably in the wrong section!








Thank for the help, really appreciate it.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Ahh thanks guys, you've really made me think...I reckon I might just go for the APU route. As I got the FX8320 from Amazon, I can return it and only loose 8 quid....then I can offload the MB on ebay.
> 
> So now I gues I'm gonna ask please recommend a microATX MB and which APU, A10 6800? Now my post is probably in the wrong section!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for the help, really appreciate it.


If going the APU route get FM2+ and A10-6800K if you plan toOC


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Hmm, that is disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there must be a MB that will just run it at stock, no OC ing. I dunno why ASUS claim it can handle this CPU, when clearly it cant!
> 
> Just to experiment I turned off cores 7 & 8 in the BIOS - Now it doesn't throttle at all....so I might just leave it at that and have a 6 core rig. Oh yeah thought I'd give you the details of what I'm running, 650W OCZ ZS PSU with 46A on 12v rail. r9 280x toxic, x2 ssd, x1 WD blue 1tb.
> 
> If anyone can find a mATX board that will handle this CPU, please tell me!!


I would get a better psu also, that 280x Toxic asks for at least a 750w psu and that 650 @ only 46A on the 12v is kinda low for a 650w, my 660 has 55A. You have a nice GPU and a sweet CPU you just need to upgrade the rest of what's under the hood.


----------



## jimjiminy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If going the APU route get FM2+ and A10-6800K if you plan toOC


Ok thanks, how about this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00CPLGGXM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

and this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FALMBHE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

And then go for a Kaveri when it comes out.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Ok thanks, how about this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00CPLGGXM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> and this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FALMBHE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> And then go for a Kaveri when it comes out.


Thats a good plan


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Ok thanks, how about this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00CPLGGXM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> and this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00FALMBHE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> And then go for a Kaveri when it comes out.


I am partial to Asus - http://www.amazon.co.uk/A88XM-PLUS-Motherboard-Socket-S-ATA-Express/dp/B00G3PR2W0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1386868319&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=ASUS+A88XM-A+FM2%2B+%2F+FM2+AMD+A88X+%28Bolton+D4%29+HDMI+SATA+6Gb%2Fs+USB+3.0+Micro+ATX+AMD

The A10 6800k is a nice APU but just remember there is a new round of APU's coming from AMD so another choice would be to go with a less expensive one like the A6 5400 and upgrade to the new Kaveri chip later. Just food for thought. You could get the CPU/Mobo for about 110 and put the rest towards a new PSU, at least that's how I think.


----------



## miklkit

Rumor has it that Kaveri will be coming out next January, so it might be a good idea to think about an FM2+ A88X motherboard and a Kaveri APU.
That would be good future proofing.

EDIT: Ninja'd!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Rumor has it that Kaveri will be coming out next January, so it might be a good idea to think about an FM2+ A88X motherboard and a Kaveri APU.
> That would be good future proofing.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd!


LOL


----------



## jimjiminy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am partial to Asus - http://www.amazon.co.uk/A88XM-PLUS-Motherboard-Socket-S-ATA-Express/dp/B00G3PR2W0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1386868319&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=ASUS+A88XM-A+FM2%2B+%2F+FM2+AMD+A88X+%28Bolton+D4%29+HDMI+SATA+6Gb%2Fs+USB+3.0+Micro+ATX+AMD
> 
> The A10 6800k is a nice APU but just remember there is a new round of APU's coming from AMD so another choice would be to go with a less expensive one like the A6 5400 and upgrade to the new Kaveri chip later. Just food for thought. You could get the CPU/Mobo for about 110 and put the rest towards a new PSU, at least that's how I think.


Excellent and thanks to all for the help! At least I get to keep my cool case (aerocool ds) and now have a great upgrade path!

I went for the Asus above and the AMD A10 5800K Black Edition as it was in stock...will both arrive tomorrow!

Thanks again! Now to think about the PSU!


----------



## Sadmoto

which would be the better choice for an 8320?

how is this for 120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281

compared to the
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873

choosing a mobo is like playing the silicon lottery as with CPUs. reviews for just about every motherboard I've been looking at will either say"
'OH YEA DIS DA BOMB I OC 8350 LIKE CRAZZYYY" and others
"this piece junk worked for 3 weeks and then piece by piece it fails."

I think I may just have to take the chance with the M5A97 R2.0 (NOT LE/ A97M modles), But I always like second opinions before I confirm any sales, still searching though!.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> which would be the better choice for an 8320?
> 
> how is this for 120
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281
> 
> compared to the
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873
> 
> choosing a mobo is like playing the silicon lottery as with CPUs. reviews for just about every motherboard I've been looking at will either say"
> 'OH YEA DIS DA BOMB I OC 8350 LIKE CRAZZYYY" and others
> "this piece junk worked for 3 weeks and then piece by piece it fails."
> 
> I think I may just have to take the chance with the M5A97 R2.0 (NOT LE/ A97M modles), But I always like second opinions before I confirm any sales.


I have the asrock extreme 3 and have had a 960T running 4.2 ghz as an X6 on it, but I've never tried an 8 core vishera . It has had very few issues, and I would recommend it as a budget board for any unlocked multiplier phenom II or thuban. In my experience it's weakness's are - limited FSB clocking ( I haven't had much luck going over 230 with it, but it could be as much my fault as the board) and the LLC function is a bit heavy handed in the way it boosts V .

I'm not sure how it would react to the 8 core, and haven't checked the website to see if it is officially supported .
EDIT: The only 8 core piledriver the Extreme 3 is shown to support is the 95 watt 8300


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> which would be the better choice for an 8320?
> 
> how is this for 120
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281
> 
> compared to the
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873
> 
> choosing a mobo is like playing the silicon lottery as with CPUs. reviews for just about every motherboard I've been looking at will either say"
> 'OH YEA DIS DA BOMB I OC 8350 LIKE CRAZZYYY" and others
> "this piece junk worked for 3 weeks and then piece by piece it fails."
> 
> I think I may just have to take the chance with the M5A97 R2.0 (NOT LE/ A97M modles), But I always like second opinions before I confirm any sales.


Yeah man I have to say bare minimum for Vishera Octa is 990X Evo or ASRock 990FX Extreme3/4 I know somebody here uses a 970 and has survived... But personally I wouldn't...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah man I have to say bare minimum for Vishera Octa is 990X Evo or ASRock 990FX Extreme3/4 I know somebody here uses a 970 and has survived... But personally I wouldn't...


I'm the one with a 970 that's still trucking


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Your board would be plenty


I know it should be fine for day to day, and for overclocking. i just don't expect it to be able to support a massive overclock. I guess i'm mostly concerned with blowing up the board while trying to abuse the octo-core i get.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah man I have to say bare minimum for Vishera Octa is 990X Evo or ASRock 990FX Extreme3/4 I know somebody here uses a 970 and has survived... But personally I wouldn't...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm the one with a 970 that's still trucking


one of the things I just went and did was scroll 50 pages back and just started seeing who had what mobos









is there a decent 990FX for 130 or under, not including rebates?
The M5A99 pro r2.0 WAS 135 last night, but now its 150 with 20 rebate, which I never have good luck with, so I assume I'll pay full.

is the 990FX power that much better compared to 970? The only other reasons I see for 990FX is if you Xfire, which I don't plan to.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I know it should be fine for day to day, and for overclocking. i just don't expect it to be able to support a massive overclock. I guess i'm mostly concerned with blowing up the board while trying to abuse the octo-core i get.


If you have proper cooling on your Chip and board you should be fine

I'm really beating my board up. But I haven't tried above 5.5GHz yet


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This is what i'm hating about the purposed unified socket, whenever amd gets to it...
> 
> That board and processors should never meet.. its a fire hazard waiting to happen.
> 
> unified socket is almost a terrible idea, High power socket + low power socket with low power processors being able to fit ito the high power socket but not vice versa would eliminate this 4-5 generation old board being put with a beast of a processor that the board doesn't support.


AM3+ does add one more pin to make sure it doesn't fit in AM3. Motherboard vendors put an AM3+ socket on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Hmm, that is disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there must be a MB that will just run it at stock, no OC ing. I dunno why ASUS claim it can handle this CPU, when clearly it cant!
> 
> Just to experiment I turned off cores 7 & 8 in the BIOS - Now it doesn't throttle at all....so I might just leave it at that and have a 6 core rig. Oh yeah thought I'd give you the details of what I'm running, 650W OCZ ZS PSU with 46A on 12v rail. r9 280x toxic, x2 ssd, x1 WD blue 1tb.
> 
> If anyone can find a mATX board that will handle this CPU, please tell me!!


Oh thank god, finally someone new who will give a proper spec list! You deserve a cookie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> What is a good mobo for around $100 that will work well with an 8320.
> 
> I was considering the m5A97 R2.0 for $95, but I've been told its not that good of a mobo, what would be the best mobo choice for roughly $100 and that can potentally OC ram as well, I plan on getting some 2133 g.skill 8gb with it.
> 
> The reviews I've been reading say its one of the better boards for its price when you compare to others but the 4+2 power phase isn't the best.
> 
> all of the feedback though overall seems hit or miss, some say they OC their 8350 past 4.5 with 0 problems, others get DOA or can't post bios, but every board can't be perfect right?


The 970A-UD3(P) shares the same VRM setup as the 990FXA-UD3, by far the best 970 board there is since no one else wants to step up to the plate and make a good one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Hmm, that is disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there must be a MB that will just run it at stock, no OC ing. I dunno why ASUS claim it can handle this CPU, when clearly it cant!
> 
> Just to experiment I turned off cores 7 & 8 in the BIOS - Now it doesn't throttle at all....so I might just leave it at that and have a 6 core rig. Oh yeah thought I'd give you the details of what I'm running, 650W OCZ ZS PSU with 46A on 12v rail. r9 280x toxic, x2 ssd, x1 WD blue 1tb.
> 
> If anyone can find a mATX board that will handle this CPU, please tell me!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would get a better psu also, that 280x Toxic asks for at least a 750w psu and that 650 @ only 46A on the 12v is kinda low for a 650w, my 660 has 55A. You have a nice GPU and a sweet CPU you just need to upgrade the rest of what's under the hood.
Click to expand...

Dude, learn the hardware, don't blindly read things.

A 280X is a 7970, you could run them in crossfire with 750w. 650w will be just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> one of the things I just went and did was scroll 50 pages back and just started seeing who had what mobos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a decent 990FX for 130 or under, not including rebates?
> The M5A99 pro r2.0 WAS 135 last night, but now its 150 with 20 rebate, which I never have good luck with, so I assume I'll pay full.
> 
> is the 990FX power that much better compared to 970? The only other reasons I see for 990FX is if you Xfire, which I don't plan to.


Should be able to find a 990FXA-UD3 for that. And for the most part yes, read above for the one board it doesn't apply to.


----------



## mushroomboy

You can use a 970, I'm currently on the:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157364

Running an 8350 @4.3 with 1.325vcore and it's currently stable. My ram is some Mushkin [email protected] with CL9, it's OC'd a bit and I'm gonna try to get that latency down to CL8 BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT that's gonna be a long shot. I'm thinking of going back to 1600 with CL7, dunno yet.

So you can rock a 970 with an FX series chip, though what made a HUGE difference for me was putting a fan on the back of the socket. HUGE difference. My next step is gonna go get myself some VRM heatsinks and a fan for the top, see if I can't push her harder! MORE MORE!!! Might also sell this and grab me a new board soon, just to see if I can hit 4.8-5.0 with my Hyper 212+. And I'm serious bout that, at 4.3 the temps max at 42c so I'm guessing 4.5-5.0 is easily hit but unsure about 4.8-5.0, we'll see.


----------



## Malcom28

going to oc my new FX8350 right now !









I'll post .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> You can use a 970, I'm currently on the:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157364
> 
> Running an 8350 @4.3 with 1.325vcore and it's currently stable. My ram is some Mushkin [email protected] with CL9, it's OC'd a bit and I'm gonna try to get that latency down to CL8 BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT that's gonna be a long shot. I'm thinking of going back to 1600 with CL7, dunno yet.
> 
> So you can rock a 970 with an FX series chip, though what made a HUGE difference for me was putting a fan on the back of the socket. HUGE difference. My next step is gonna go get myself some VRM heatsinks and a fan for the top, see if I can't push her harder! MORE MORE!!! Might also sell this and grab me a new board soon, just to see if I can hit 4.8-5.0 with my Hyper 212+. And I'm serious bout that, at 4.3 the temps max at 42c so I'm guessing 4.5-5.0 is easily hit but unsure about 4.8-5.0, we'll see.


How well do you handle disappointment?


----------



## dmfree88

off topic im bout to change the heater core in a 98 pontiac bonneville. Would it be worth the effort to keep the core and maybe turn it into a rad? Would be fun anyways to try







. I doubt the performance would be comparable to a normal rad though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> off topic im bout to change the heater core in a 98 pontiac bonneville. Would it be worth the effort to keep the core and maybe turn it into a rad? Would be fun anyways to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I doubt the performance would be comparable to a normal rad though.


It may gunk up your cooling block, that is a pretty old radiator. Most likely , whatever is causing it to be a poor heater core, will also make it a poor cooling device for a cpu.


----------



## miklkit

Which one would be the least bad? ASUS. Why? The Asrock has 4+1 VRMs. The ASUS has 4+2 VRMs and a larger heat sink. Neither one has heat pipes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

I got burned by buying a cheap motherboard, so ended up having to buy another one to replace the cheap one that turned out to be expensive.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Which one would be the least bad? ASUS. Why? The Asrock has 4+1 VRMs. The ASUS has 4+2 VRMs and a larger heat sink. Neither one has heat pipes.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
> 
> I got burned by buying a cheap motherboard, so ended up having to buy another one to replace the cheap one that turned out to be expensive.


The least bad would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 or 970A-UD3P actually, with 8+2 VRM phases.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The least bad would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 or 970A-UD3P actually, with 8+2 VRM phases.


The ASUS M5A97 EVO is also a very good motherboard


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The least bad would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 or 970A-UD3P actually, with 8+2 VRM phases.
> 
> 
> 
> The ASUS M5A97 EVO is also a very good motherboard
Click to expand...

To put it nicely, you're the only one really defending it. That says a lot.

I stand by the UD3 being the only 970 worth anything at all, and the _only_ reason I say that is because it literally copies it's big-brother 990FXA-UD3 in terms of everything power related.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To put it nicely, you're the only one really defending it. That says a lot.
> 
> I stand by the UD3 being the only 970 worth anything at all, and the _only_ reason I say that is because it literally copies it's big-brother 990FXA-UD3 in terms of everything power related.


I defend it because its been very reliable/dependable and hasn't let down yet. I'm using it now with a 8350 @5GHz


----------



## Sadmoto

how long have you had that m5a97 2.0? he may be the only one online that has said anything here, but I've been reading up which board to get for the last few days and lots of people say the a97 pro is good, not the LE or L-M models though.

I think I'm going to try the UD3P, the extra power phases seem worth the 10$ i'd be paying,

also they just put up a $20 off 8320's on new egg till 12/18

SCORE!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To put it nicely, you're the only one really defending it. That says a lot.
> 
> I stand by the UD3 being the only 970 worth anything at all, and the _only_ reason I say that is because it literally copies it's big-brother 990FXA-UD3 in terms of everything power related.
> 
> 
> 
> I defend it because its been very reliable/dependable and hasn't let down yet. I'm using it now with a 8350 @5GHz
Click to expand...

I have a Dell P4 rig from 2003 that still works. I consider that reliable and dependable. That does not make it a good motherboard.

I also have extreme doubts of 5Ghz since literally no one else has gotten it above 4.7 stable and been able to prove it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> how long have you had that m5a97 2.0? he may be the only one online that has said anything here, but I've been reading up which board to get for the last few days and lots of people say the a97 pro is good, not the LE or L-M models though.
> 
> I think I'm going to try the UD3P, the extra power phases seem worth the 10$ i'd be paying,
> 
> *also they just put up a $20 off 8320's on new egg till 12/18*
> 
> SCORE!


Heh, good deal.

Giga boards are fairly well documented (I'm looking at you ASRock owners, we need a guide), so it shouldn't be too hard to get pretty good clocks out of it. Just understand that the 8320 isn't going to do as well as the 8350s you see in here. Even mine, which is one of the best 8320s in the club, requires "insane" volts to keep 5Ghz, and slightly higher than normal volts for 4.8.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have a Dell P4 rig from 2003 that still works. I consider that reliable and dependable. That does not make it a good motherboard.
> 
> I also have extreme doubts of 5Ghz since literally no one else has gotten it above 4.7 stable and been able to prove it.
> Heh, good deal.
> 
> Giga boards are fairly well documented (I'm looking at you ASRock owners, we need a guide), so it shouldn't be too hard to get pretty good clocks out of it. Just understand that the 8320 isn't going to do as well as the 8350s you see in here. Even mine, which is one of the best 8320s in the club, requires "insane" volts to keep 5Ghz, and slightly higher than normal volts for 4.8.


I have posted many times showing that my CPU is indeed stable Prime95 & IBT

I have never had throttling either even at 5.4GHz @1.6GHz Benchable


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The least bad would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 or 970A-UD3P actually, with 8+2 VRM phases.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The least bad would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 or 970A-UD3P actually, with 8+2 VRM phases.


When I mentioned being burned by a cheap board I was thinking of the UD3 I bought. At 4.5ghz it was running so hot that the case behind the VRMs was too hot to touch. For all I know the VRMs might have been glowing. Now the hot setup is to put extra fans there.


----------



## miklkit

It seems I ran into a hiccup. This post can be deleted.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have a Dell P4 rig from 2003 that still works. I consider that reliable and dependable. That does not make it a good motherboard.
> 
> I also have extreme doubts of 5Ghz since literally no one else has gotten it above 4.7 stable and been able to prove it.
> Heh, good deal.
> 
> Giga boards are fairly well documented (I'm looking at you ASRock owners, we need a guide), so it shouldn't be too hard to get pretty good clocks out of it. Just understand that the 8320 isn't going to do as well as the 8350s you see in here. Even mine, which is one of the best 8320s in the club, requires "insane" volts to keep 5Ghz, and slightly higher than normal volts for 4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted many times showing that my CPU is indeed stable Prime95 & IBT
> 
> I have never had throttling either even at 5.4GHz @1.6GHz Benchable
Click to expand...

Whoopdie do, show me real usage. And no I don't believe lack of throttling, because if the board could actually do that we wouldn't have had over a dozen members return their board in sadness.

I honestly do not care about one success story among dozens of failures.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoopdie do, show me real usage. And no I don't believe lack of throttling, because if the board could actually do that we wouldn't have had over a dozen members return their board in sadness.
> 
> I honestly do not care about one success story among dozens of failures.


What do you want me to run and i'm not going to disagree that sum users may have had problems due to over heating VRMs and socket.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whoopdie do, show me real usage. And no I don't believe lack of throttling, because if the board could actually do that we wouldn't have had over a dozen members return their board in sadness.
> 
> I honestly do not care about one success story among dozens of failures.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want me to run and i'm not going to disagree that sum users may have had problems due to over heating VRMs and socket.
Click to expand...

Eh, I just don't care about Prime and IBT. Basically anything the renders or encodes (for a nice long time) and can use 8 cores should do it.

And no "may" about it, they have. That's why for Asus everyone keeps saying "990FX chipset only".


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, I just don't care about Prime and IBT. Basically anything the renders or encodes (for a nice long time) and can use 8 cores should do it.
> 
> And no "may" about it, they have. That's why for Asus everyone keeps saying "990FX chipset only".


very good deal, I was going to grab it for 160, I'll take any savings I can, more so because I forgot I won't be able to use one of my HDs currently in use and has win7 on it because its IDE, so I have to get a new HD too.









so BF4 while recording on a 6 hour binge? haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> one of the things I just went and did was scroll 50 pages back and just started seeing who had what mobos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a decent 990FX for 130 or under, not including rebates?
> The M5A99 pro r2.0 WAS 135 last night, but now its 150 with 20 rebate, which I never have good luck with, so I assume I'll pay full.
> 
> is the 990FX power that much better compared to 970? The only other reasons I see for 990FX is if you Xfire, which I don't plan to.


aside from the actual chipset features. (which, BTW is not the reason we recommend 990FX boards)

but i would hazard to say that atleast 80% of Am3+ boards with the 990FX chipset have sufficient VRM circuits to run the FX 8 core chips. this would be the main if not only reason we suggest the 990fx.


----------



## Devildog83

KyadCK to me -

"Dude, learn the hardware, don't blindly read things.

A 280X is a 7970, you could run them in crossfire with 750w. 650w will be just fine."

I don't blindly read anything, I had heard and seen in many places the the Toxic is a power hog. Maybe you should do some more reading, they may be close but they are not Identical. 750w may be a bit too much but nothing crazy. Dude don't be blindly critical of others. He was looking to get an 83xx with a Toxic 280x and do some overclocking and 46A on one 12V seems to be a bit low for that to me. Disagree but don't talk to me like I am an idiot.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Dude, learn the hardware, don't blindly read things.
> 
> A 280X is a 7970, you could run them in crossfire with 750w. 650w will be just fine.
> 
> I don't blindly read anything, I had heard and seen in many places the the Toxic is a power hog. Maybe you should do some more reading, they may be close but they are not Identical. 750w may be a bit too much but nothing crazy. Dude don't be blindly critical of others. He was looking to get an 83xx with a Toxic 280x and do some overclocking and 46A on one 12V seems to be a bit low for that to me. Disagree but don't talk to me like I am an idiot.


So a 650w psu isn't enough to power a 250w card, 140w processor and 100w (likely being very generous) system?

I use a 650w PSU in my ghetto rigged test box... it happyly powers my OC'd vish and my oc'd gtx580 plus more hdds then i honestly need.

one gpu? 650 is enough.

[email protected] 12v = 552W give or take a watt or two..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, I just don't care about Prime and IBT. Basically anything the renders or encodes (for a nice long time) and can use 8 cores should do it.
> 
> And no "may" about it, they have. That's why for Asus everyone keeps saying "990FX chipset only".


Example or suggestion


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> KyadCK to me -
> 
> "Dude, learn the hardware, don't blindly read things.
> 
> A 280X is a 7970, you could run them in crossfire with 750w. 650w will be just fine."
> 
> I don't blindly read anything, I had heard and seen in many places the the Toxic is a power hog. Maybe you should do some more reading, they may be close but they are not Identical. 750w may be a bit too much but nothing crazy. Dude don't be blindly critical of others. He was looking to get an 83xx with a Toxic 280x and do some overclocking and 46A on one 12V seems to be a bit low for that to me. Disagree but don't talk to me like I am an idiot.


It's 1 (one) 1100Mhz 7970. It does not, nor will it ever, need a 750w. Like I said, learn the hardware. A 650w, even one that only puts out 550w on the 12v rail, will be more than enough.

Saying "It says it needs a 750w" is reading blindly. Some 7870s on newegg say they need a 650w, that's crap too.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> So a 650w psu isn't enough to power a 250w card, 140w processor and 100w (likely being very generous) system?
> 
> I use a 650w PSU in my ghetto rigged test box... it happyly powers my OC'd vish and my oc'd gtx580 plus more hdds then i honestly need.
> 
> one gpu? 650 is enough.
> 
> [email protected] 12v = 552W give or take a watt or two..


And if he overclocks at all that 552w is sucked up. I personally don't recommend the somebody run a system at that close to max? I like headroom and I am going to get some more power myself. If you disagree then that's OK. My issue wasn't as much with him disagreeing but with the condescending tone, as if I was an idiot and just read NewEgg specs or something. I take exception to that and only that. We can all disagree but should be respectful.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's 1 (one) 1100Mhz 7970. It does not, nor will it ever, need a 750w. Like I said, learn the hardware. A 650w, even one that only puts out 550w on the 12v rail, will be more than enough.
> 
> Saying "It says it needs a 750w" is reading blindly. Some 7870s on newegg say they need a 650w, that's crap too.


I think that running a PSU at 50 to 80 percent is best. I didn't just suggest that because it's recommended but the manufacturer which is what you assumed and proceeded to berate me because of it. It's fine if you think that his PSU is enough, just say that. Don't stroll in hear once a week and start slamming people like you are some PC god or something. Have a bit of class.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> And if he overclocks at all that 552w is sucked up. I personally don't recommend the somebody run a system at that close to max? I like headroom and I am going to get some more power myself. If you disagree then that's OK. My issue wasn't as much with him disagreeing but with the condescending tone, as if I was an idiot and just read NewEgg specs or something. I take exception to that and only that. We can all disagree but should be respectful.


IN the context that the person would be using his computer.

his motherboard is not capable of stock let alone any kind of overclock.

with him moving to a less power hungry system (apu +matx) he will have head room with the same psu.

Admittedly that will be the next thing that requires replacement but it is not require to do some overclocking on a FM2+ rig.

a 650w psu that provides 550+w will be way more efficient then a 750+ that provides 700+..

the reason being is that you are using more of the PSU, it is wasting less of what the PSU is giving the computer.

i'm pretty sure power isn't cheap in Britain or europe


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IN the context that the person would be using his computer.
> 
> his motherboard is not capable of stock let alone any kind of overclock.
> 
> with him moving to a less power hungry system (apu +matx) he will have head room with the same psu.
> 
> Admittedly that will be the next thing that requires replacement but it is not require to do some overclocking on a FM2+ rig.
> 
> a 650w psu that provides 550+w will be way more efficient then a 750+ that provides 700+..
> 
> the reason being is that you are using more of the PSU, it is wasting less of what the PSU is giving the computer.
> 
> i'm pretty sure power isn't cheap in Britain or europe


Yep all of that is true, he has decided to go with an APU that uses much less power. Heck I run a 7870 + R9 270x with the 8350 all overclocked with an platinum 660 and it works OK but I will upgrade to a SS760 or even SS860 because I believe that it would put less stress on the PSU and I may want to get a 290 or 290x in the future.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've hit 700 watt draw once when overclocking both the cpu and gpu... on a 750 PSU... but that was 700 watts at the outlet, not just pure system power... it included monitors, external drives, speakers, etc.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've hit 700 watt draw once when overclocking both the cpu and gpu... on a 750 PSU... but that was 700 watts at the outlet, not just pure system power... it included monitors, external drives, speakers, etc.


so in all reality you computer was only pulling 500-600 of that.

nor are you mentioning the card, the overclock..

going by what is in your signature you were pushing you processor to beyond 200w., unless your running r290 or so your only likely pulling 300w on gpu, plus a system buffer of 100w, + 65w or so for the monitor, sound system can be 5w to an insane amount of watts.. and extrernal drive would likely eat up about 50w.

that is just over 700w.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I was clocking 5 ghz on the cpu with a vcore setting of 1.55v the gpu was at 1210 mhz with 1.25 core voltage that might clarify things a bit... oh and my total power draw at an idle was 280 watts... oh and yes it is the one in my sig.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was clocking 5 ghz on the cpu with a vcore setting of 1.55v the gpu was at 1210 mhz with 1.25 core voltage that might clarify things a bit... oh and my total power draw at an idle was 280 watts... oh and yes it is the one in my sig.


Run heaven whilst running prime 95 and report back


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's 1 (one) 1100Mhz 7970. It does not, nor will it ever, need a 750w. Like I said, learn the hardware. A 650w, even one that only puts out 550w on the 12v rail, will be more than enough.
> 
> Saying "It says it needs a 750w" is reading blindly. Some 7870s on newegg say they need a 650w, that's crap too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that running a PSU at 50 to 80 percent is best. I didn't just suggest that because it's recommended but the manufacturer which is what you assumed and proceeded to berate me because of it. It's fine if you think that his PSU is enough, just say that. Don't stroll in hear once a week and start slamming people like you are some PC god or something. Have a bit of class.
Click to expand...

Even if he did go with the 970 board, which he isn't, he'd have it under a 212 EVO. He isn't going beyond 4.5 with that, and 8300 chips don't get to big draw until 4.7+ when they hit their wall.

Also, almost all GPU power measurements done are from the socket since it's a real pain to measure PCI-e draw, which is an important part of the card's draw. As a result, they seem really high, when in fact they're much lower due to PSU efficiency, and the rest of the system usage not always being calculated.

The card will not surpass 300w. The 8320 will not pass even 200w. The rest of the system doesn't draw from only 12v, and can draw off the 5v rail.

So ya, his 650w that can do 550w on the 12v rail is fine.

I know the above because I learned the hardware. I studied it, I spent time with it since I own it, I read other people's problems, solutions, and things they found out about them. I did NOT learn all that from reading a label and quoting it.

As another example, the same 280X Toxic claims it can have a maximum of 5 displays connected;
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?pid=2023

This is untrue. Following the 7970 design, you can only use two monitors at a time if you do not use Active Adapters, and even with them they can still only run 4. Unless you have an MST hub, which can increase the number of screens from 4 to 8.

Reading spec sheets made by the people who make or sell the products then quoting it is generally not a good idea.

Oh, and they give you two PCI-e 8-pin to dual molex adapters. I'd suggest no one ever use it since it can't provide 150w. But Sapphire would have you believe they're fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was clocking 5 ghz on the cpu with a vcore setting of 1.55v the gpu was at 1210 mhz with 1.25 core voltage that might clarify things a bit... oh and my total power draw at an idle was 280 watts... oh and yes it is the one in my sig.


Unfortunately, that's with everything else attached. Numbers with only the Rig connected would be much more useful.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I was running a bench test... not prime lol.. don't know how long my cooling would hold up so I won't be doing that... and yeah I know it would be more useful to know just the system power... but unfortunately I just don't have a way of testing system only power currently... I'm using a UPS system on my rig... and it tells me the total power draw.... don't even know how accurate it is... but it is still interesting to me that from stock to high overclock I went from 500 watts to 700 watts draw.


----------



## dmfree88

OCCT has a PSU tester that stresses cpu+gpu. Probably as close you can get to pushing max out of both.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How well do you handle disappointment?


Well to be fair, the ram is only rated for 1600, everything else I expected to be where it was. 1600 ram at 8CL, running at 1866 at 9CL with 1.75v and it needs most of that 1.75v..... Maybe a bit less but 1.7 won't cut it, and the sticks have nice sinks and ENOUGH air flow. I have a top fan that pushes down to cover VRM but my CPU's input also sucks in right above the ram sticks. It's literally touching the first stick, I've touched them benching and there pretty cold. I've been told 1.75 is the max 24/7 and for ram I got 2 years ago that's rated for 1600, I'm pretty satisfied.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To put it nicely, you're the only one really defending it. That says a lot.
> 
> I stand by the UD3 being the only 970 worth anything at all, and the _only_ reason I say that is because it literally copies it's big-brother 990FXA-UD3 in terms of everything power related.


It is the best, I wouldn't say the only thing worth something. For 74 (new, now it's 64) my board does everything I need for now. That saved me like $50 or something, which went to a 1TB HDD which at the time was more important. I'll say the UD3 boards are pretty darn spiffy though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Even if he did go with the 970 board, which he isn't, he'd have it under a 212 EVO. He isn't going beyond 4.5 with that, and 8300 chips don't get to big draw until 4.7+ when they hit their wall.
> 
> Also, almost all GPU power measurements done are from the socket since it's a real pain to measure PCI-e draw, which is an important part of the card's draw. As a result, they seem really high, when in fact they're much lower due to PSU efficiency, and the rest of the system usage not always being calculated.
> 
> The card will not surpass 300w. The 8320 will not pass even 200w. The rest of the system doesn't draw from only 12v, and can draw off the 5v rail.
> 
> So ya, his 650w that can do 550w on the 12v rail is fine.
> 
> I know the above because I learned the hardware. I studied it, I spent time with it since I own it, I read other people's problems, solutions, and things they found out about them. I did NOT learn all that from reading a label and quoting it.
> 
> As another example, the same 280X Toxic claims it can have a maximum of 5 displays connected;
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?pid=2023
> 
> This is untrue. Following the 7970 design, you can only use two monitors at a time if you do not use Active Adapters, and even with them they can still only run 4. Unless you have an MST hub, which can increase the number of screens from 4 to 8.
> 
> Reading spec sheets made by the people who make or sell the products then quoting it is generally not a good idea.
> 
> Oh, and they give you two PCI-e 8-pin to dual molex adapters. I'd suggest no one ever use it since it can't provide 150w. But Sapphire would have you believe they're fine.
> Unfortunately, that's with everything else attached. Numbers with only the Rig connected would be much more useful.


The rest of the system, probably draws less than 50w. HDDs (cd/dvd/br included) are like 5w, if that and anything else is like 1w + some amps. So really, generally it's under 35w for the rest of the system. I usually calculate a 7950/7970 at like 250w max for a single card. Throw 150w max for an average clocked chip, that's 400-450w (for leeway). So the system itself might top out at 500w, basically the same thing you've come up with. Yours is what I would call an absolute push, unless you do heavy clocking. Then I'd say 550w, MAYBE 600-650 if everything is very nicely clocked. So a 650 true power would work, especially the good ones.

Mine is a 600w true power from OCZ, yeah yeah they have bad reps. I actually looked up testing where people artifically put a load on the PSU and maxed it for periods of time. It held up to 700w, so I'd say it could do 600-650 for a decent time. Max of 700 in bursts, which is pretty good for everything I've got now. I'd only really need to upgrade when a new graphics card comes out, that is if I get a new MB and clocked this chip like a beast. But for now, it's good.

[edit] Mainly used your quote because I think your a bit high, the 7990 uses like 550w or something maxed? I think that was it, and was overclocked hard. I would put the average 7970 at 250w max, I don't think they can really pull 300 though measuring at the socket might say that due to efficiency. - err I don't know about new cards, I think the 6XX/7XX Nvidia stuff is like 250 max? Around there but I've herd the 5XX series was CRAZY sooooooo...... Idk, that's the only card I'd question 250 at today unless you are pushing some nice clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was running a bench test... not prime lol.. don't know how long my cooling would hold up so I won't be doing that... and yeah I know it would be more useful to know just the system power... but unfortunately I just don't have a way of testing system only power currently... I'm using a UPS system on my rig... and it tells me the total power draw.... don't even know how accurate it is... but it is still interesting to me that from stock to high overclock I went from 500 watts to 700 watts draw.


The closer to the max watts you draw, if I remember, the less efficient things become. You may draw 550-600w but the psu might draw 700. Heck, the psu might be rated for 600w true power and be solid at that indefinitely but still pull 700w. Remember it's rated for how much of a load the PSU can handle, not how much power it draws. So it could draw more than it's load, it's just rated for a 600w load.

[edit: note] Is it weird that I can tell if my ram is unstable by how my system boots? Like, I notice certain things if stability is off. One odd querk is my internet connection icon doesn't change as quickly if my ram is unstable compared to when it is. Even if the benchmarks come out good, it has like a "delay" that I notice which almost always leads to BSODs late in testing or failed P95 results. I SWEAR it happens, so I always watch for things like that. Little nuances that I pick up, so I'll just reboot and tweak without testing. I dunno, at least I think it happens.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Rumor has it that Kaveri will be coming out next January, so it might be a good idea to think about an FM2+ A88X motherboard and a Kaveri APU.
> That would be good future proofing.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd!


"Next January" ? It is coming out THIS January. Like in less than 4 weeks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> [edit: note] Is it weird that I can tell if my ram is unstable by how my system boots? Like, I notice certain things if stability is off. One odd querk is my internet connection icon doesn't change as quickly if my ram is unstable compared to when it is. Even if the benchmarks come out good, it has like a "delay" that I notice which almost always leads to BSODs late in testing or failed P95 results. I SWEAR it happens, so I always watch for things like that. Little nuances that I pick up, so I'll just reboot and tweak without testing. I dunno, at least I think it happens.


For everything else I'm just going to say I more or less agree. I understand need comes before preference as well, but he was able to spend the money, or at least said he could.

For the quoted... Na. I can "feel" instability from how my system reacts, especially if it's from RAM. I haven't been able to do it on my old rig, but with my 8320 it's extremely (in comparison) obvious. I kinda like it, it makes me feel like a computer ninja when I can call the crash about a second before it happens.









My 4770k feels "dead" in comparison. I have no idea when it's about to go down until it does. Could be that I have less experience with it, but that's how it seems to me.


----------



## Sadmoto

Can anyone who has bought an 8320 tell me if the fan on the stock cooling is a clip on??








I wasn' t sure if all fans that are on heat sinks detatch-able or not.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Can anyone who has bought an 8320 tell me if the fan on the stock cooling is a clip on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn' t sure if all fans that are on heat sinks detatch-able or not.


Yup. Same coolers as they were for the Ph IIs, but they put a new AMD sicker on the fan.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> For everything else I'm just going to say I more or less agree. I understand need comes before preference as well, but he was able to spend the money, or at least said he could.
> 
> For the quoted... Na. I can "feel" instability from how my system reacts, especially if it's from RAM. I haven't been able to do it on my old rig, but with my 8320 it's extremely (in comparison) obvious. I kinda like it, it makes me feel like a computer ninja when I can call the crash about a second before it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4770k feels "dead" in comparison. I have no idea when it's about to go down until it does. Could be that I have less experience with it, but that's how it seems to me.


It's on every AMD system I've had! So I'm not alone!!!!! Oh man, I thought maybe I was super special. Darn!







I figured others have felt it before. If it's really close to the instability, like hours into prime works but then fails at the 6/7hr mark it gets harder. But for that quick go before testing, you can really refine it.

Yeah, I was running Sata I drives man..... 1.5GB/s, only 1 sata II drive at 3GB/s......... I really needed a new drive, for the speed alone. =P Also I'm on a Hyper 212+ and was expecting to get an 8320 but newegg sold out. I was like "hell no" and found an 8350 for 175, lil' over original 8320 prices (when my other friend upgraded less than a year ago) and decided whatever. I was getting a processor on black friday to replace my Phenom II. Had other motives, handing the parts to a friend so he isn't in the dark till he upgrades.

So really, I was expecting to hit a temp wall but with this chip it didn't happen. So now I've hit a voltage wall, the irony! lol

[edit] And this board doesn't have LLC so it gets vdroop, which at 4.3 running 1.325v is about 1.24 after droop. I call that a solid win for those speeds and this board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> For everything else I'm just going to say I more or less agree. I understand need comes before preference as well, but he was able to spend the money, or at least said he could.
> 
> For the quoted... Na. I can "feel" instability from how my system reacts, especially if it's from RAM. I haven't been able to do it on my old rig, but with my 8320 it's extremely (in comparison) obvious. I kinda like it, it makes me feel like a computer ninja when I can call the crash about a second before it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4770k feels "dead" in comparison. I have no idea when it's about to go down until it does. Could be that I have less experience with it, but that's how it seems to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's on every AMD system I've had! So I'm not alone!!!!! Oh man, I thought maybe I was super special. Darn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured others have felt it before. If it's really close to the instability, like hours into prime works but then fails at the 6/7hr mark it gets harder. But for that quick go before testing, you can really refine it.
> 
> Yeah, I was running Sata I drives man..... 1.5GB/s, only 1 sata II drive at 3GB/s......... I really needed a new drive, for the speed alone. =P Also I'm on a Hyper 212+ and was expecting to get an 8320 but newegg sold out. I was like "hell no" and found an 8350 for 175, lil' over original 8320 prices (when my other friend upgraded less than a year ago) and decided whatever. I was getting a processor on black friday to replace my Phenom II. Had other motives, handing the parts to a friend so he isn't in the dark till he upgrades.
> 
> So really, I was expecting to hit a temp wall but with this chip it didn't happen. So now I've hit a voltage wall, the irony! lol
> 
> [edit] And this board doesn't have LLC so it gets vdroop, which at 4.3 running 1.325v is about 1.24 after droop. I call that a solid win for those speeds and this board.
Click to expand...

Ya, that's basically how it works. The 8300 chips, with the rare exception, are pretty predictable. I made a graph for what cooler and voltage was generally required for various overclocks almost a year ago, it still holds true.

And ouch, old SATA 1 drives. I felt bad just using a modern 2.5 7200 drive as a temp drive in a rig, but there's really no substitute for 1st gen SATA stuff besides maybe IDE66.









Then again, my 160GB Maxtor IDE133 still lives after all these years, so I probably shouldn't laugh at IDE drives.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yup. Same coolers as they were for the Ph IIs, but they put a new AMD sicker on the fan.


sweet thanks! still finalizing and trying to find the best prices for some fans to mount in my case, I'll be making the order either tomorrow or the day after!







and hopefully join the club by the end of the year!


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, that's basically how it works. The 8300 chips, with the rare exception, are pretty predictable. I made a graph for what cooler and voltage was generally required for various overclocks almost a year ago, it still holds true.
> 
> And ouch, old SATA 1 drives. I felt bad just using a modern 2.5 7200 drive as a temp drive in a rig, but there's really no substitute for 1st gen SATA stuff besides maybe IDE66.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, my 160GB Maxtor IDE133 still lives after all these years, so I probably shouldn't laugh at IDE drives.


So if it does 4.3 at about 1.24, what do you think it'd take to hit 5.0? I'm guessing around 1.4-1.45v (with vdroop, or good LLC)?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, that's basically how it works. The 8300 chips, with the rare exception, are pretty predictable. I made a graph for what cooler and voltage was generally required for various overclocks almost a year ago, it still holds true.
> 
> And ouch, old SATA 1 drives. I felt bad just using a modern 2.5 7200 drive as a temp drive in a rig, but there's really no substitute for 1st gen SATA stuff besides maybe IDE66.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, my 160GB Maxtor IDE133 still lives after all these years, so I probably shouldn't laugh at IDE drives.
> 
> 
> 
> So if it does 4.3 at about 1.24, what do you think it'd take to hit 5.0? I'm guessing around 1.4-1.45v (with vdroop, or good LLC)?
Click to expand...

We've yet to see 5.0 under 1.48v, and that was golden. Usual 5.0 range is 1.5-1.55v. People typically hit a very steep wall at 4.8 or so.

For comparison, my 8320 can do 4.8 with 1.475v, but I need 1.575 for 5.0. Heck of a jump eh?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, that's basically how it works. The 8300 chips, with the rare exception, are pretty predictable. I made a graph for what cooler and voltage was generally required for various overclocks almost a year ago, it still holds true.
> 
> And ouch, old SATA 1 drives. I felt bad just using a modern 2.5 7200 drive as a temp drive in a rig, but there's really no substitute for 1st gen SATA stuff besides maybe IDE66.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, my 160GB Maxtor IDE133 still lives after all these years, so I probably shouldn't laugh at IDE drives.
> 
> 
> 
> So if it does 4.3 at about 1.24, what do you think it'd take to hit 5.0? I'm guessing around 1.4-1.45v (with vdroop, or good LLC)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've yet to see 5.0 under 1.48v, and that was golden. Usual 5.0 range is 1.5-1.55v. People typically hit a very steep wall at 4.8 or so.
> 
> For comparison, my 8320 can do 4.8 with 1.475v, but I need 1.575 for 5.0. Heck of a jump eh?
Click to expand...

This is my 5.0 setting with LLC @ 100% (meaning thats as high as it goes )


----------



## mushroomboy

Hopes for me yet!!!! LOL


----------



## jason387

I can get 4.8Ghz with 1.44v.


----------



## soulwrath

thats a nice chip o.o... 4.8 ghz with 1.44v i am at 1.4875v Q.Q and at 4.9 it hits like 1.5375 and its not even stable then LOL...


----------



## jason387

The Max I've booted up with was at 5.3GHz with 1.5v.


----------



## hurricane28

I cannot help it, i need to share this with you guys because its just too funny.






cheers to all the AMD fans out here


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28*
> 
> Finally Im in !!
> got my FX 8350 today i run it on my Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890FX bios 3029
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


congrats and welcome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Well I have read all the replies thoroughly and appreciate the help. ...I guess I'm just very surprised no one makes a mATX board thats suitable, thats all. And yeah I have to stick with mATX as I spent out on a new case (before I new I was getting the FX)....
> 
> ...so I guess I'm asking shall I just leave the FX with cores 7 & 8 disabled as it seems not to throttle....or go for a AMD FX6300 Black Edition 6 Core?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> in theory that should work.
> 
> try it out. if you throttle again. down clock..
> 
> you might have to drop 2 full models to stop the throttle however, at that point it is likely worth dumping the 8 core and picking up a quad and pocketing the difference to save for a better mobo
> 
> also, the AMD apu would be a good modern upgrade if you need to dump the 8 core. comes in mATX and you have an upgrade path (ya u have to buy a board and a cpu , but your board is almost a relic in the computer world. no offence ment BTW)
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's 1 (one) 1100Mhz 7970. It does not, nor will it ever, need a 750w. Like I said, learn the hardware. A 650w, even one that only puts out 550w on the 12v rail, will be more than enough.
> 
> Saying "It says it needs a 750w" is reading blindly. Some 7870s on newegg say they need a 650w, that's crap too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that running a PSU at 50 to 80 percent is best. I didn't just suggest that because it's recommended but the manufacturer which is what you assumed and proceeded to berate me because of it. It's fine if you think that his PSU is enough, just say that. Don't stroll in hear once a week and start slamming people like you are some PC god or something. Have a bit of class.
Click to expand...

this is an extremely old myth
http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth
there usually is higher ripple on higher load, but that is why you buy quality psus, they dont
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> As another example, the same 280X Toxic claims it can have a maximum of 5 displays connected;
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?pid=2023
> 
> This is untrue. Following the 7970 design, you can only use two monitors at a time if you do not use Active Adapters, and even with them they can still only run 4. Unless you have an MST hub, which can increase the number of screens from 4 to 8.
> 
> Reading spec sheets made by the people who make or sell the products then quoting it is generally not a good idea.
> 
> Oh, and they give you two PCI-e 8-pin to dual molex adapters. I'd suggest no one ever use it since it can't provide 150w. But Sapphire would have you believe they're fine.


This is one of the things that they have changed, the r9s can do 3 displays without an active adapter

on a side note to EVERYONE who thinks that their psu is good enough even though it has bad reviews

it does not matter that it can pull 50-100w more out of its reserve, what does matter is ripple, ripple is what kills your components... and that is why you want


----------



## SkateZilla

i run 5148MHz at 1.47v


----------



## Alastair

That AMD song... Simply amazing... What a smile on my face. 60% of the time my Athlon is faster everytime! Got me thinking back to my 3.8GHz X4 645.







Man that chip was a dream for me when I got it!


----------



## hurricane28

lol yeah and that's the thing isn't it?

I mean people should laugh much more instead of being rude or disrespectful


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah and that's the thing isn't it?
> 
> I mean people should laugh much more instead of being rude or disrespectful


I laugh at stupid people does that count?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I laugh at stupid people does that count?


You must laugh a lot. I do.


----------



## hurricane28

Well stupid people can be funny, so why not?

I mean it depends on what you laugh about isn't it. If you laugh just to make yourself feel good or to mock other people because you don't understand, that would make you look like a fool and is ignorant.

I mean don't be disrespectful or rude, being nice pays of on the long run


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You must laugh a lot. I do.


Nudge nudge... any speculations on prices going down for the 290x after holiday season?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nudge nudge... any speculations on prices going down for the 290x after holiday season?


Highly likely, especially if selling "hash" is declared illegal


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Highly likely, especially if selling "hash" is declared illegal


You talking herb
Corned beef
Or currency lol

My bday is in January and I need to update the GPU but 500 to 600 bucks is hard to explain to the gal


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You talking herb
> Corned beef
> Or currency lol
> 
> My bday is in January and I need to update the GPU but 500 to 600 bucks is hard to explain to the gal


Hard to say if and when the bubble will burst, but the only sure thing i see is selling your used 7950 right now.
I feel pretty silly, I had 2 7970 Asus's in my cart for $280 a piece about 6 weeks ago and didn't pull the trigger derp derp derp. If only my crystal ball had been functional.

I have spent waaaaaay to much on tech the last 4 months or so, I need to have a geek garage sale.

I have a bunch of 2, 3 and 4 pci-e slot motherboards and a X3 or X4 chip for each of them, I wonder if the miners would gobble them up?


----------



## Kamikaze127

Hey guys, getting back into the game here (Upgraded from my 720 BE & DFI 790FX







) What kind of cooling do you recommend for a 4.5GHz 24/7 OC? Water or air, I don't care. I do want it to be quiet though.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hard to say if and when the bubble will burst, but the only sure thing i see is selling your used 7950 right now.
> I feel pretty silly, I had 2 7970 Asus's in my cart for $280 a piece about 6 weeks ago and didn't pull the trigger derp derp derp. If only my crystal ball had been functional.
> 
> I have spent waaaaaay to much on tech the last 4 months or so, I need to have a geek garage sale.
> 
> I have a bunch of 2, 3 and 4 pci-e slot motherboards and a X3 or X4 chip for each of them, I wonder if the miners would gobble them up?


ASUS 7970s, ehh, it seems like the Matrix had issues mining and was only at like 7950 Boost hash rates, but that may have been the memory clock....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*
> 
> Hey guys, getting back into the game here (Upgraded from my 720 BE & DFI 790FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What kind of cooling do you recommend for a 4.5GHz 24/7 OC? Water or air, I don't care. I do want it to be quiet though.


Water if you don't mind the hassle. Air if you want the ease.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Water if you don't mind the hassle. Air if you want the ease.


Any all-in-one's decent these days?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*
> 
> Any all-in-one's decent these days?


Well, the new CM Glacier 240L (Swiftec H220 with CM140mm fans)is a decent AIO..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*
> 
> Any all-in-one's decent these days?


Every chip is different, but here is an example of my 8350/chv-z setup running prime 95 at 4.5 ghz on a thermaltake extreme 2.0 CLC.
Prime shows about 10 minutes on that run, but I had been priming at 100mhz increments starting at 4.0 ghz so the coolant was somewhat saturated, 70F ambients.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> This is one of the things that they have changed, the r9s can do 3 displays without an active adapter


In the R9-290 and R9-290X, yes. The R9-280X is a 7970, through and through. Most of them don't even use a different PCB, just new coolers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Water if you don't mind the hassle. Air if you want the ease.
> 
> 
> 
> Any all-in-one's decent these days?
Click to expand...

Any thick 120mm AIO or any 240mm AIO will do 4.5 with ease and get to 4.8 fairly easily.


----------



## robbo2

Got around to benching my 8350 today. Two of the modules went over 8ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/7z1h5t


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Got around to benching my 8350 today. Two of the modules went over 8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7z1h5t


Nicely done! I suppose the 8 Ghz superpi efficiency thread will be popping up soon?









It would be interesting to me to see the settings on your Crosshair for such a run, any chance you could share them? Thermal and power settings are of most interest, still trying to get over the "wall" on the CHV-Z's.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nicely done! I suppose the 8 Ghz superpi efficiency thread will be popping up soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to me to see the settings on your Crosshair for such a run, any chance you could share them? Thermal and power settings are of most interest, still trying to get over the "wall" on the CHV-Z's.


Haha if only it was stable enough! I can't remember exact settings, but pretty sure I was just setting everything to max. I will take a look for you soon cause I have to freeze it again and actually bench something.


----------



## jimjiminy

Hey guys, just thought I'd report back on the new rig. Yeah I was pretty disappointed I couldn't find a suitable matx mb I would love to have stayed with the 8320!

So I've got the Asus a88xm mb with the sapphire 280x toxic, my old ram gskill ripsaw 1600 and ocz sata 3 agility ssd ( now I can actually get 350 mb plus transfer), wd blue 1tb hd, ocz zs650 psu.

Now the only way I could get the 8320 working on my old Asus matx mb was to cripple it to 6 core but could oc that to 4ghz at 1.25 v. But was paranoid about the vrm so had a fan on them.

I did some benchmarks before I built the New system and compared it to New Rig, quite interesting results:

Pcmark 11 basic:
Old rig: P9074, graphics score 11289, phys 5751, combined 5658.

New rig8016, graphics 11582 (higher), phys 4164 (lower), combined 4173.

Windows experience:

Old rig 6.1
Cpu 7.5, ram 7.5, graphics 7.9, gaming 7.9 disk 6.1

New Rig

7.3

Cpu 7.3, ram 7.3, graphics 7.9, gaming 7.9, hd 7.7

Sisoft Sandra lite:

Old rig 7.7 kT
New rig 6.7 kPT

Gaming:
Bioshock infinite, 1080p ultra settings

Old rig 50fps constant with fraps
New rig 50fps constant with fraps

Crisis 2, very high, 1080p

Old rig 60 fps constant with fraps
New rig 60 fps constant with fraps

So it's quite close gaming surprisingly as I thought the a10 5800 would not be that good.

There is a big difference in the pcmark11 score though?!

What I wanna run by you guys is do you think the kevari apu will make up the shortfall or shall I just keep the old rig and run 6 cores? I haven't overclocked the apu yet and I could get faster ddr3 memory also to increase performance. I have to send the fx back by the 11th Jan as Amazon rock with returns....I could send the whole lot back and start again; case, cpu , psu everything.

I just worry I'm taking a backwards step. I use my pc mostly for gaming and some audio recording and mixing ableton 8 for my band as well as a bit of Photoshop now and then.

So what do you guys think? Am I right in buying into fm2+ based on those results and what I use my pc for? Or should I have kept my 6 core 8320 or even phenom 960t!?


----------



## cssorkinman

Did anyone else get an E-mail from AMD touting a surprise announcement coming tonight during the Jimmy Fallon show ?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah I got one of those... don't know if I will watch though.. it will probably be something performance guys don't care about..... who knows... one can hope maybe that they'll surprise us with a "it whoops intel's but" chip... but highly unlikely.


----------



## X-Alt

FUN TIAM!


----------



## jason387

Guys what the Max core temps on a 6300???


----------



## X-Alt

@jason Its been 62C since Deneb or Thuban.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjiminy*
> 
> Hey guys, just thought I'd report back on the new rig. Yeah I was pretty disappointed I couldn't find a suitable matx mb I would love to have stayed with the 8320!
> 
> So I've got the Asus a88xm mb with the sapphire 280x toxic, my old ram gskill ripsaw 1600 and ocz sata 3 agility ssd ( now I can actually get 350 mb plus transfer), wd blue 1tb hd, ocz zs650 psu.
> 
> Now the only way I could get the 8320 working on my old Asus matx mb was to cripple it to 6 core but could oc that to 4ghz at 1.25 v. But was paranoid about the vrm so had a fan on them.
> 
> I did some benchmarks before I built the New system and compared it to New Rig, quite interesting results:
> 
> Pcmark 11 basic:
> Old rig: P9074, graphics score 11289, phys 5751, combined 5658.
> 
> New rig8016, graphics 11582 (higher), phys 4164 (lower), combined 4173.
> 
> Windows experience:
> 
> Old rig 6.1
> Cpu 7.5, ram 7.5, graphics 7.9, gaming 7.9 disk 6.1
> 
> New Rig
> 
> 7.3
> 
> Cpu 7.3, ram 7.3, graphics 7.9, gaming 7.9, hd 7.7
> 
> Sisoft Sandra lite:
> 
> Old rig 7.7 kT
> New rig 6.7 kPT
> 
> Gaming:
> Bioshock infinite, 1080p ultra settings
> 
> Old rig 50fps constant with fraps
> New rig 50fps constant with fraps
> 
> Crisis 2, very high, 1080p
> 
> Old rig 60 fps constant with fraps
> New rig 60 fps constant with fraps
> 
> So it's quite close gaming surprisingly as I thought the a10 5800 would not be that good.
> 
> There is a big difference in the pcmark11 score though?!
> 
> What I wanna run by you guys is do you think the kevari apu will make up the shortfall or shall I just keep the old rig and run 6 cores? I haven't overclocked the apu yet and I could get faster ddr3 memory also to increase performance. I have to send the fx back by the 11th Jan as Amazon rock with returns....I could send the whole lot back and start again; case, cpu , psu everything.
> 
> I just worry I'm taking a backwards step. I use my pc mostly for gaming and some audio recording and mixing ableton 8 for my band as well as a bit of Photoshop now and then.
> 
> So what do you guys think? Am I right in buying into fm2+ based on those results and what I use my pc for? Or should I have kept my 6 core 8320 or even phenom 960t!?


try OC'ing your ram.

Apu's can benifit greatly from faster ram


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys what the Max core temps on a 6300???


as they are the vish core, i would assume max daily operation temperature is the same 62*

but that just means your daily Load. (most don't get to that point)


----------



## jason387

Even for a 95TDP chip??? The 6100 is rated for 70c,that's my reason for asking.


----------



## X-Alt

That is prob the package, I would not risk it either..


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> That is prob the package, I would not risk it either..


Isn't package core temps??? At highclock speeds my package temps are higher than my CPU temps.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah I got one of those... don't know if I will watch though.. it will probably be something performance guys don't care about..... who knows... one can hope maybe that they'll surprise us with a "it whoops intel's but" chip... but highly unlikely.


Most likely, but the thing that makes me wonder about it is that it was sent 10 minutes after the closing bell for the NYSE


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Even for a 95TDP chip??? The 6100 is rated for 70c,that's my reason for asking.


so turning off two cores of my 8350 will lower the TDP but that doesn't mean that it can take more heat now.

it will give off less heat.. but we are talking core temp. in the way AMD processes it on FX (no sensor) it can't give up individual core temps. so you must assume that all core are theoretically at the same temperature (provided good mount etc) this is not likely 100% the case but i don't have anything to prove so.

so same cores, same temperature limit. I see no reason to think otherwise.

if i'm not mistaken the 8150s had a 70* limit also. (don't quote i didn't own one)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah and that's the thing isn't it?
> 
> I mean people should laugh much more instead of being rude or disrespectful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I laugh at stupid people does that count?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I laugh at stupid people does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> You must laugh a lot. I do.
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127*
> 
> Hey guys, getting back into the game here (Upgraded from my 720 BE & DFI 790FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) What kind of cooling do you recommend for a 4.5GHz 24/7 OC? Water or air, I don't care. I do want it to be quiet though.


high end air or basic water ( h220/h320/CM version of h220 or custom )


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Most likely, but the thing that makes me wonder about it is that it was sent 10 minutes after the closing bell for the NYSE


I didn't watch the announcement... did any one else here watch to see... I just perused over the last few pages and didn't see a report on what the announcement was...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I didn't watch the announcement... did any one else here watch to see... I just perused over the last few pages and didn't see a report on what the announcement was...


Everyone in the studio audience got a free AMD powered laptop, BF4, and choice of XBONE, PS4 or the new WII.


----------



## X-Alt

(Also posted on CHV club) Is there any way to mount the stock AVC fan onto the VRM heatsink?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Everyone in the studio audience got a free AMD powered laptop, BF4, and choice of XBONE, PS4 or the new WII.


I was hoping they were announcing steamroller or excavator lol... oh well.. figures


----------



## cssorkinman

Playing with a new toy
http://valid.canardpc.com/dif4qq


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with a new toy
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dif4qq


Awwwww now I want one. What are the temps like?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Awwwww now I want one. What are the temps like?


They cry out for my custom loop







.
I'm not sure my hurried mounting job on the H-100 is all too good but at that clock/voltage it headed for 60C pretty fast on Wprime


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They cry out for my custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm not sure my hurried mounting job on the H-100 is all too good but at that clock/voltage it headed for 60C pretty fast on Wprime


Ooo that means real use in encoding would be much higher in temps.

How is that custom loop coming along btw?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ooo that means real use in encoding would be much higher in temps.
> 
> How is that custom loop coming along btw?


It's up and running. I' have it on a 965 for testing right now. I need a reservoir , a couple of right angle fittings , 4 hi sp fans and 4 hi volume fans in order to install it permanently. I still want to the underside of my desk , that's why I chose the 480mm radiator. It could look really neat if I mounted it in plexi and had some groovy lighting.


----------



## jason387

Guys can I lock two cores on my chip and bench it as an FX 4300 for hwbot?????


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys can I lock two cores on my chip and bench it as an FX 4300 for hwbot?????


No


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's up and running. I' have it on a 965 for testing right now. I need a reservoir , a couple of right angle fittings , 4 hi sp fans and 4 hi volume fans in order to install it permanently. I still want to the underside of my desk , that's why I chose the 480mm radiator. It could look really neat if I mounted it in plexi and had some groovy lighting.


That would be really cool lookin


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That would be really cool lookin


Something inspired by this http://www.overclock.net/t/962275/professional-twelveswood-work-station-project

I even toyed with the Idea of lighting half of it with blue , half with red and mounting my 3770k/Z68FTW and 9370 CHV-Z on opposite sides of the radiator. I think there is plenty of room on the back side of the privacy divider. The desk is 72"x 36" and the privacy skirt is a little taller than the E-ATX Z68, so it would mount there with room on all sides.
If only I had talent


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I found the 9590 on sell for 299$ http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8324286&CatId=1946

even that cheap, I think I'd just get me a better radiator and turn my 8350 up to a solid 5 ghz OC...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No


But many people who unlocked their Athlon II x3s to a Phenom put it under the; Phenom II x4 955 even though their chips say Phenom II x4 b80 and so on.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I found the 9590 on sell for 299$ http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8324286&CatId=1946
> 
> even that cheap, I think I'd just get me a better radiator and turn my 8350 up to a solid 5 ghz OC...


I got the 9370 on sale for $219 and it has a 120 mm radiator that came with it... that will find a home on my 6800k richland.
Early indications are that it will probably run pretty warm at 5 ghz + , possibly warmer than my best 8350, but it seems to take less voltage to get 5.5 ghz


----------



## Minotaurtoo

that is odd... hmm... I haven't been able to get past 5.2ghz on my 8350... but I haven't tried over 1.55 vcore either... my cooling won't handle it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something inspired by this http://www.overclock.net/t/962275/professional-twelveswood-work-station-project
> 
> I even toyed with the Idea of lighting half of it with blue , half with red and mounting my 3770k/Z68FTW and 9370 CHV-Z on opposite sides of the radiator. I think there is plenty of room on the back side of the privacy divider. The desk is 72"x 36" and the privacy skirt is a little taller than the E-ATX Z68, so it would mount there with room on all sides.
> If only I had talent


Please do.. so when I spend a couple grand for a desk and vid cards I can be like. To my gal. but I wanna be the cool kid look at this blame lol

It be really cool to integrate full water cooling too.. need more rad space cut a hole
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> But many people who unlocked their Athlon II x3s to a Phenom put it under the; Phenom II x4 955 even though their chips say Phenom II x4 b80 and so on.


Funny thing from experience as I unlocked a 3 core to quad. It shows 950 not b80 .. read terms and conditions as well I could have sworn it deliberately says reducing cores to fit in a class is prohibited

There is a reason why


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> But many people who unlocked their Athlon II x3s to a Phenom put it under the; Phenom II x4 955 even though their chips say Phenom II x4 b80 and so on.


Unlocking cores is allowed, locking is not , at least that is my understanding. You could post the question in the HWBOT forum here http://www.overclock.net/f/282/overclock-net-hwbot-team


----------



## jason387

That blows as an x4 I swear I could have held the world record on hwbot for cinebench 11.5. I'll keep trying as an x6 which I can only bench at 4.95Ghz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

random question.... I haven't ever bothered to pull out some ram to find out, but would it really be worth it to pull 2 of my 4 ram sticks out to try for a higher overclock. I've heard/read several statements saying that 8350's OC better when only using 2 ram sticks.... just wondering what real world experience people have had pulling ram.... oh.. and not that it matters... but atm I'm running 4.5 ghz @1.39vcore llc ultra high... NB and HT are both OC'd too... can't remember exactly what though.. its based on stock multipliers with 225 bus speed...


----------



## dmfree88

No personal experience but i think the main thing is its easier to get 2 sticks of ram stable and easier to oc further. Also less heat overall. Otherwise likely not much if any improvement especially if your imc is handling 4 sticks without issue already.


----------



## soulwrath

^


----------



## Minotaurtoo

It seems to be handling it fine... I've stress tested it with ITB and a bit of prime's blend test.... no bsod's since I dialed this OC in.. ... just an idle curiosity if just maybe I could reach a couple hundred mhz higher with the same voltage... don't really need to, and honestly don't know if I could be bothered to open the box just to find out either... maybe next time I clean the dust out I'll pull two sticks and see....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> It seems to be handling it fine... I've stress tested it with ITB and a bit of prime's blend test.... no bsod's since I dialed this OC in.. ... just an idle curiosity if just maybe I could reach a couple hundred mhz higher with the same voltage... don't really need to, and honestly don't know if I could be bothered to open the box just to find out either... maybe next time I clean the dust out I'll pull two sticks and see....


Tbh it isn't much of a difference that you would notice


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Tbh it isn't much of a difference that you would notice


Almost none if you are overclocking using the multiplier only.

I haven't thoroughly tested mine, but the quick and dirty of it is that my CHV-Z rig would default to single channel about 50- 75 mhz lower on the ram frequency with 4 dimms rather than 2.

As far as cpu frequency goes, all else being equal, I haven't noticed a difference outside of what could be explained by a margin of error.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok.. that's about what I expected really... I OC the old way lol... call me old fashioned, but I still use the bus speed mostly to OC. Seems that the OC's are a little more stable that way for me..... just have to watch other clocks more carefully. Also seem to get better performance that way too, at least on benches.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok.. that's about what I expected really... I OC the old way lol... call me old fashioned, but I still use the bus speed mostly to OC. Seems that the OC's are a little more stable that way for me..... just have to watch other clocks more carefully. Also seem to get better performance that way too, at least on benches.


it can help with large density ram ( 8 gb sticks ( and high ram speeds ) ) where it helps is less voltage to cpu/nb which will create less heat . again this is pushing 2400 ram and 2700 cpu/nb

that is the only thing i have seen help, and i have tested with 16gb cl9, miracle ram sammies, and gskill 2400 .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it can help with large density ram ( 8 gb ticks ( and high ram speeds ) where it helps is less voltage to cpu/nb which will create less heat . again this is pushing 2400 ram and 2700 cpu/nb
> 
> that is the only thing i have seen help, and i have tested with 16gb cl9, miracle ram sammies, and gskill 2400 .


Interesting - I don't own 4 -8gb sticks so I've never been able to try that. Only 4 gb sticks.
With the way ram prices are, I doubt that will change either.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it can help with large density ram ( 8 gb ticks ( and high ram speeds ) where it helps is less voltage to cpu/nb which will create less heat . again this is pushing 2400 ram and 2700 cpu/nb
> 
> that is the only thing i have seen help, and i have tested with 16gb cl9, miracle ram sammies, and gskill 2400 .


I had to go look lol... its been a while since I dialed this OC in.... ok..
CPU clock = 4.5 ghz @ 1.38 vcore LLC set to ultra high
CPU/NB clock = 2475mhz @ 1.212 v with LLC set to ultra high
HT clock= 2700 mhz
Memory= 1499 @1.5v
Bus speed is 225 mhz

I have tried turning the ram up a tick, but then it goes unstable... and even though these sticks are rated at 1600mhz they default to 1333mhz... likely due to having 4x4gb sticks installed....
I've hit much higher OC's, but use this one primarily.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I had to go look lol... its been a while since I dialed this OC in.... ok..
> CPU clock = 4.5 ghz @ 1.38 vcore LLC set to ultra high
> CPU/NB clock = 2475mhz @ 1.212 v with LLC set to ultra high
> HT clock= 2700 mhz
> Memory= 1499 @1.5v
> Bus speed is 225 mhz
> 
> I have tried turning the ram up a tick, but then it goes unstable... and even though these sticks are rated at 1600mhz they default to 1333mhz... likely due to having 4x4gb sticks installed....
> I've hit much higher OC's, but use this one primarily.


PSSST RIG BUILDER..... top right corner of the page! it would help those posters that you are looking for help from.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

its the rig in my profile if that's what you were talking about... I've already built it the rig builder.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

its not shown up.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5279461

ok.. here is a link.. .but it is in my profile when I view it.. have to scroll way down to get to it though... and others have found it before... must be a glitch.. who knows.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5279461
> 
> ok.. here is a link.. .but it is in my profile when I view it.. have to scroll way down to get to it though... and others have found it before... must be a glitch.. who knows.


hehe there is an option that you have to select to add it to your sig


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hehe there is an option that you have to select to add it to your sig


hows the fropping going mate


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I just haven't bothered lol... I guess I should... would make it easier I suppose... just not really that proud of it lol... its a bit embarrassing having a simple cooler on what could have been a real nice overclocker.....

edit: I went and done it... its added now...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I just haven't bothered lol... I guess I should... would make it easier I suppose... just not really that proud of it lol... its a bit embarrassing having a simple cooler on what could have been a real nice overclocker.


be proud of what you got!









I have no problems show my old Q6600 setup

I know I'll be putting in a new rig setup once my 8320 arrives!








Im so excited!!~


----------



## ashyg

Asked this question a few weeks ago and didn't really get it solved, I know its a simple solution, but worth trying if your 8320/8350 is stuttering in BF4 (dropping to 40-50 fps).

... you need to do 1 of 2 things when playing.

1) Disable Cool n Quiet in BIOS
2) Set windows power plan to High Performance (sets min CPU state to 100%)

Otherwise its constantly flickering between medium and high clocks, and does NOT give a constant 60 fps.

From my testing, BF4 runs much better at 3.5ghz with one of the options above, than at 4.5ghz with Cool n Quiet or Balanced profile Enabled.

This is paired with a Sabertooth 990fx + Vapor-x 7950 at stock clocks.

Outcome, can now run BF4 at a (true) constant 60 FPS/1440p/High, with a 7950 undervolted to 1.0V, and a 8320 at stock speeds at 1.15V


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hows the fropping going mate


magic mike, its going well.

1 Litecoin and 6 feathcoins done.. I need a new vid card.. anyone upgrading and wanna give me a discount








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Asked this question a few weeks ago and didn't really get it solved, I know its a simple solution, but worth trying if your 8320/8350 is stuttering in BF4 (dropping to 40-50 fps).
> 
> ... you need to do 1 of 2 things when playing.
> 
> 1) Disable Cool n Quiet in BIOS
> 2) Set windows power plan to High Performance (sets min CPU state to 100%)
> 
> Otherwise its constantly flickering between medium and high clocks, and does NOT give a constant 60 fps.
> 
> From my testing, BF4 runs much better at 3.5ghz with one of the options above, than at 4.5ghz with Cool n Quiet or Balanced profile Enabled.
> 
> This is paired with a Sabertooth 990fx + Vapor-x 7950 at stock clocks.
> 
> Outcome, can now run BF4 at a (true) constant 60 FPS/1440p/High, with a 7950 undervolted to 1.0V, and a 8320 at stock speeds at 1.15V


TBH i am not sure if I can help because I game at 5.1 and do not have any power saving features enabled.. I take the small hit in power whatevs haha


----------



## process

CHVZ - Owners....

Where on earth / how on earth do I downlaod/enable Sound FX III

Device manager shows only realtek audio


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> CHVZ - Owners....
> 
> Where on earth / how on earth do I downlaod/enable Sound FX III
> 
> Device manager shows only realtek audio


Someone posted a link in these forums on where you should go to get drivers that don't crash the system when using supreme FXIII.
I believe it was in the Crosshair formula forum, but I am not sure - wish i could be more helpful.

Im at work right now, when i get home I will see if I still have that version on my rig. If so, I will try to get it to you .


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> CHVZ - Owners....
> 
> Where on earth / how on earth do I downlaod/enable Sound FX III
> 
> Device manager shows only realtek audio


sound FX III is the hardware.

Asus uses realtek HD drivers for this hardware.

installing this driver on Non Sound FX III hardware doesn't work all that well.

I generally Install the Audio drivers from the Cd that came with the board and let windows update do the rest.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Someone posted a link in these forums on where you should go to get drivers that don't crash the system when using supreme FXIII.
> I believe it was in the Crosshair formula forum, but I am not sure - wish i could be more helpful.
> 
> Im at work right now, when i get home I will see if I still have that version on my rig. If so, I will try to get it to you .


You're a true scholar, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sound FX III is the hardware.
> 
> Asus uses realtek HD drivers for this hardware.
> 
> installing this driver on Non Sound FX III hardware doesn't work all that well.
> 
> I generally Install the Audio drivers from the Cd that came with the board and let windows update do the rest.


Ahh that's why the support > downloads for chvz on asus web only lists realtek under audio...
asus web shows:
Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7023 / 2013.10.15
as latest...

but ive gone to realtek web & got
R2.73 2013/11/11

It sounds fine so assume 'supremefx III' has no problems with this and is working as intended


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Asked this question a few weeks ago and didn't really get it solved, I know its a simple solution, but worth trying if your 8320/8350 is stuttering in BF4 (dropping to 40-50 fps).
> 
> ... you need to do 1 of 2 things when playing.
> 
> 1) Disable Cool n Quiet in BIOS
> 2) Set windows power plan to High Performance (sets min CPU state to 100%)
> 
> Otherwise its constantly flickering between medium and high clocks, and does NOT give a constant 60 fps.
> 
> From my testing, BF4 runs much better at 3.5ghz with one of the options above, than at 4.5ghz with Cool n Quiet or Balanced profile Enabled.
> 
> This is paired with a Sabertooth 990fx + Vapor-x 7950 at stock clocks.
> 
> Outcome, can now run BF4 at a (true) constant 60 FPS/1440p/High, with a 7950 undervolted to 1.0V, and a 8320 at stock speeds at 1.15V


i have no issues with BF4 @ 5ghz with 7950 crossfire. Smooth as a babies bottom. MY power saving features are ON.


----------



## Alastair

Guys when it comes to the ASUS 990FX boards and the BIOS Cool'n'Quiet settings. I just had a question. I am running experiments on stability and lowering voltages and the effects of CnQ and so on. I get 3 options for CnQ in the BIOS. Obviosly Enabled and Disabled are two of them. But the third. "Disabled by CPU". What does that mean? That the CPU Disables CnQ when it deems it appropriate or necessary? The reason is I want to get the best possible performance. But at the same time I want to try and find a balance with power consumption and heat output. Any thoughts to this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wirerat

So I am currently rocking a [email protected] 4.8ghz on asus m5a99x evo rev 2. Would I even see an increase in games moving to 8core? I know I am cpu bound but it gets the gpus to 95% except in bf4 64man.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> So I am currently rocking a [email protected] 4.8ghz on asus m5a99x evo rev 2. Would I even see an increase in games moving to 8core? I know I am cpu bound but it gets the gpus to 95% except in bf4 64man.


if ya just gaming then id stick with the 6300 and then save up for steamroller if it hits


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if ya just gaming then id stick with the 6300 and then save up for steamroller if it hits


its not going to be on the same socket I dont think.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its not going to be on the same socket I dont think.


Nobody knows for sure except amd lol

my advice still stands stick with the 6300. i bought my son 6350 and i played with it a little in my WC setup and got 5ghz out of it, less heat than 8350 i dont think i reached 50C ibt and p95


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nobody knows for sure except amd lol
> 
> my advice still stands stick with the 6300. i bought my son 6350 and i played with it a little in my WC setup and got 5ghz out of it, less heat than 8350 i dont think i reached 50C ibt and p95


not a bad idea. Guess i can upgrade to a cl water cooler and squeeze more mhz out. This one will boot at 5.2. It just overheats on 212 evo amd stability tests. That might get me through until the refresh.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not a bad idea. Guess i can upgrade to a cl water cooler and squeeze more mhz out. This one will boot at 5.2. It just overheats on 212 evo amd stability tests. That might get me through until the refresh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ashyg*
> 
> Asked this question a few weeks ago and didn't really get it solved, I know its a simple solution, but worth trying if your 8320/8350 is stuttering in BF4 (dropping to 40-50 fps).
> 
> ... you need to do 1 of 2 things when playing.
> 
> 1) Disable Cool n Quiet in BIOS
> 2) Set windows power plan to High Performance (sets min CPU state to 100%)
> 
> Otherwise its constantly flickering between medium and high clocks, and does NOT give a constant 60 fps.
> 
> From my testing, BF4 runs much better at 3.5ghz with one of the options above, than at 4.5ghz with Cool n Quiet or Balanced profile Enabled.
> 
> This is paired with a Sabertooth 990fx + Vapor-x 7950 at stock clocks.
> 
> Outcome, can now run BF4 at a (true) constant 60 FPS/1440p/High, with a 7950 undervolted to 1.0V, and a 8320 at stock speeds at 1.15V


Yeah ditch that cooler lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah ditch that cooler lol


i knew it be you to mention it









i was tempted but i refrained


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i knew it be you to mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was tempted but i refrained


I went to micro center the other day and they had about 20 stacked up.. took all my effort to not kick em over lol


----------



## dmfree88

Lol i woulda kicked em


----------



## Wirerat

yea u know what cnq is enabled. Damn.i hope thats the problem. Thanks! I will report back.

back!
Now with todays update I cant tell if cnq fixed anything. now my textures are all flickering. wth DICE!


----------



## hucklebuck

Just picked up my new HAF Stacker case from Microcenter today. The box is pretty big!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Just picked up my new HAF Stacker case from Microcenter today. The box is pretty big!!


Congrats, look forward to pictures when its done







.

Set the empty box on the curb , homeless people will move into it


----------



## PontiacGTX

how much frecuency could hold an NH D14 with a FX 8320?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> how much frecuency could hold an NH D14 with a FX 8320?


You should get easily 4.8ghz with a nh d14

how do i know? i used to have one lol


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You should get easily 4.8ghz with a nh d14
> 
> how do i know? i used to have one lol


which temperature?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> which temperature?


it was at max 62 on the cores doing ibt and prime


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it was at max 62 on the cores doing ibt and prime


don't lie noob it was tops 143.6f lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> don't lie noob it was tops 143.6f lol


listen hillbilly get with the times

Celius is where its @











Spoiler: Warning: Yanksonly need apply!



bloody yanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> listen hillbilly get with the times
> 
> Celius is where its @
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Yanksonly need apply!
> 
> 
> 
> bloody yanks


Please I use 3/8th screw heads


----------



## miklkit

LOL! I still have a set of Whitworth wrenches I used to work on my British motorcycles and sports cars.

I finally managed to update the bios on my MSI motherboard. What a difference! Less vdroop and more stable voltages in general. Now to see if this 8350 can't go a little higher.


----------



## Mickey_C1000

Dunnow how i managed it but i managed to lose core 3/4, now down to 6


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> Dunnow how i managed it but i managed to lose core 3/4, now down to 6


Is the module turned off in BIOS?


----------



## Mickey_C1000

I Had to turn them off in the bios as the system wouldn't boot or run stable at all. i kept on getting a BSOD in windows about a clock sync error as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> I Had to turn them off in the bios as the system wouldn't boot or run stable at all. i kept on getting a BSOD in windows about a clock sync error as well.


Might be time to clear cmos at that rate.


----------



## Mickey_C1000

No luck with that as well, updated to the latest bios and it did the same thing


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> No luck with that as well, updated to the latest bios and it did the same thing


hmm post a screeny of task manager performance tab


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mickey_C1000*
> 
> No luck with that as well, updated to the latest bios and it did the same thing


Are you running it at stock or overclocked


----------



## Pyriss

hellow guys .Sorry if y dont post where need ...y am new on this site
My name is ionel

Y want some tips please

Y have coler ,macho 140
16 gb ram 1880
Sursa sitlec500w
Gpu gtx 660 msi

y have asrock 970 extreme 3 ( 4+1 ) vrm and fx 8320 ,y reach 4000 with 1.35V but y am scarry to bump the Cpu more because of my VRm ,and y want tips to buy new MB

y fiind this ,is oke for 4500 oc cpu and HT/NB 2500-2700?
(y need oke because y make verry intensive task's sony vegas ,adobe,after efect,converting sofware xsilsoft etc)

http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-de-baza/asus/m5a99x-evo-r20/ ( price 120-130 euro cost )

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO_R20/#specifications


----------



## Mickey_C1000

It was doing it at stock and any load or increase in volts would make it BSOD/turn off and restart constantly. when i turned that module off it was able to run occt test with small ffts for 20mins no problem at stock with temps under 40c.


----------



## Pyriss

Any help please with my problem ....


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> hellow guys .Sorry if y dont post where need ...y am new on this site
> My name is ionel
> 
> Y want some tips please
> 
> Y have coler ,macho 140
> 16 gb ram 1880
> Sursa sitlec500w
> Gpu gtx 660 msi
> 
> y have asrock 970 extreme 3 ( 4+1 ) vrm and fx 8320 ,y reach 4000 with 1.35V but y am scarry to bump the Cpu more because of my VRm ,and y want tips to buy new MB
> 
> y fiind this ,is oke for 4500 oc cpu and HT/NB 2500-2700?
> (y need oke because y make verry intensive task's sony vegas ,adobe,after efect,converting sofware xsilsoft etc)
> 
> http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-de-baza/asus/m5a99x-evo-r20/ ( price 120-130 euro cost )
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO_R20/#specifications


Would recommend saving for an upgrade to the asus sabertooth. Since you already have a motherboard and have money for a new one i recommend cranking up the asrock as far as it will take you (it will probably work fine). Then use it until it breaks and hopefully you will have enough put asside for a sabertooth or a crosshair. Otherwise its not really an upgrade going from your board to the evo. Atleast not enough of one to be worth it in my opinion. Who knows maybe your asrock will work great and last for years. If it has trouble im sure it will throttle and you will know if somethings wrong. Worst thing that could happen is you blow up the asrock and gotta get the evo if u cant afford better







. Likely it will work fine who knows might even push the limits of that macho


----------



## Pyriss

y cannot push the limit asrock because y need to SEEL on secand hand and put the difference and buy that asus ,and for sabertooth y dont have to much money...
y only need 4500 or at last 4400.
With asrock my vrm are higth when y have 4000 on cpu ...when y up voltaje and the cpu more / booom my vrm make a strange noise ... and ...it's scarry .

it's oke or not to buy that asus M5a99 evo ? is Asus ,y expected more strong vrm /more solid/more stable.

y fiind this text on the forum ,,the asus vrm 6+2 almost is more good then gigabite,asrock ,msi vrm 8+2 on same target price ''
is true?


----------



## dmfree88

For a goal of 4400mhz you should have no problem with the evo. Have had some people with throttling issues with evo on here recently but i think they were going for higher clocks. Im sure theres a few with evo that could tell you for sure. Would still recommend saving up till u can afford the sabertooth though as you would likely be much happier and its worth the wait.


----------



## Pyriss

This is what y need 4400-4500 ,y dont need more because y dont have liquid on my cpu







))
Oke tx for tips








y will stay on asus m5a99 evo ,and who have this MB please tell me about this

Ps:how can y know my cpu bottleneck my gpu or ,gpu on cpu ?y have gtx 660 msi


----------



## dmfree88

Im sure someone with an evo will let you know how that works out which im sure it would.

Bottlenecking can happen in some games, while not at all in others. Basically play a game and watch gpu useage (generally vsync must be off to test properly) if ur playing a high graphics game like bf4 you should see 90 percent plus gpu useage. If not check your cpu, if one or multiple cores are above 90 percent its possible your cpu is bottlenecking ur gpu. This usually only happens in older games that are not optimized for multiple core cpu.


----------



## Pyriss

Tx verry much









and y more Question please

y dont know membars who have that MP,how cand y fiind membars who have asus M5A99 evo?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Tx verry much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and y more Question please
> 
> y dont know membars who have that MP,how cand y fiind membars who have asus M5A99 evo?


Just enter m5A99 into your search bar and see what you get.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Tx verry much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and y more Question please
> 
> y dont know membars who have that MP,how cand y fiind membars who have asus M5A99 evo?


Asus has almost the same.bios for their boards across the board. But for 4.4 you shouldn't need much


----------



## Alastair

Hey Pyriss. Why don't you get the Asus 990FX pro? It's a tiny little bit more money. It also has a very similar 6+2 phase design. It's a neat board for its price. Has my 8350 purring away merrily at 4.8Ghz. I would also recommend ASrock Extreme 4. I think that's also a pretty decent board. Anybody else that can vouch for Extreme 4?


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Pyriss. Why don't you get the Asus 990FX pro? It's a tiny little bit more money. It also has a very similar 6+2 phase design. It's a neat board for its price. Has my 8350 purring away merrily at 4.8Ghz. I would also recommend ASrock Extreme 4. I think that's also a pretty decent board. Anybody else that can vouch for Extreme 4?


this is what y am buy ,is not good ?need another model?

this is oficial site
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/#specifications

and here is site where y buy this MB
http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-de-baza/asus/m5a99x-evo-r20/

and y have a problem,y think..
y see on forum this asus dont suport 100% 2x4Gb ram ,is true?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I got a 8320 to replace my phenom 965 today. I am disappointed in OCing so far. For some reason at 4.5GHz I get throttling. The thing is the CPU was not even breaking 50c when the throttling occurred. It reminds me of my old asrock E3 board I had where the VRM's would overheat and throttle the CPU. But how can this be its only 4.5GHz and the board I have has 8+2 phase and a giant heatsink on them.....Any advice?


----------



## miklkit

You have a Gigabyte UD3. What revision is it? You will be wanting to be putting a fan on the VRM heatsink.


----------



## Wirerat

the asus m5a99fx pro has dual pcie 2.0 @ 16x the only difference in the cheaper evo is it has pci 2.0 @ 8x but the evo has a built in raid controller.
I have the evo and run sli with np though.
The digi vrm allows great oc ing. And the vrm heatsinks are good quality.


----------



## Chopper1591

Hey guys,

I am a proud owner of a Sabertooth r2.0 now. Upgraded from my 990fxa-ud3 board.
I experienced a problem with the voltage settings.

Cpu-nb voltage seems to default at 1.4v somehow....
Somebody here that also has the same board?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a proud owner of a Sabertooth r2.0 now. Upgraded from my 990fxa-ud3 board.
> I experienced a problem with the voltage settings.
> 
> Cpu-nb voltage seems to default at 1.4v somehow....
> Somebody here that also has the same board?]
> Please I use 3/8th screw heads


if u keep everything on auto then itll default to 1.1v but if you overclock it some itll default to 1.4

i try to keep mine at 1.30v and seems fine to me @5/5.1ghz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if u keep everything on auto then itll default to 1.1v but if you overclock it some itll default to 1.4
> 
> i try to keep mine at 1.30v and seems fine to me @5/5.1ghz


Ehmm can you share shots of your bios settings?

I haven't overclocked that much at all. Just used the recommended settings from the overclock guide.
Cpu is at only 4.0ghz.
Lowest cpu-nb frequency that I can choose in the bios is 2400mhz....


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You have a Gigabyte UD3. What revision is it? You will be wanting to be putting a fan on the VRM heatsink.


Its the latest version I believe 4.0? just bought last month.

I find it hard to believe I need to put a fan on the VRM's at such a low overclock.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its the latest version I believe 4.0? just bought last month.
> 
> I find it hard to believe I need to put a fan on the VRM's at such a low overclock.


I do.
Used to have a ud3, rev 1.0 in my case. And adding extra airflow over the vrm sink did help quiet allot.

And IMO 4.5ghz is not a low overclock, it is actually a full 1ghz overclock. 8320's run 3.5 at stock...


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I do.
> Used to have a ud3, rev 1.0 in my case. And adding extra airflow over the vrm sink did help quiet allot.
> 
> And IMO 4.5ghz is not a low overclock, it is actually a full 1ghz overclock. 8320's run 3.5 at stock...


its a good overclock vs stock but its still similar output as a 8350 at 4.5ghz. similar strain on the vrm/system. Which most 990fx boards seem to handle fine.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got a 8320 to replace my phenom 965 today. I am disappointed in OCing so far. For some reason at 4.5GHz I get throttling. The thing is the CPU was not even breaking 50c when the throttling occurred. It reminds me of my old asrock E3 board I had where the VRM's would overheat and throttle the CPU. But how can this be its only 4.5GHz and the board I have has 8+2 phase and a giant heatsink on them.....Any advice?


"UD3" tells us nothing.

Is it a 970A-UD3, 970A-UD3P, or 990FXA-UD3?

Regardless, turn on HPC mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its the latest version I believe 4.0? just bought last month.
> 
> I find it hard to believe I need to put a fan on the VRM's at such a low overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> Used to have a ud3, rev 1.0 in my case. And adding extra airflow over the vrm sink did help quiet allot.
> 
> And IMO 4.5ghz is not a low overclock, it is actually a full 1ghz overclock. 8320's run 3.5 at stock...
Click to expand...

It's pretty low for any 8300 chip. There's maybe 2 or 3 in this thread that can't hit 4.8 if other limitations were taken away.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "UD3" tells us nothing.
> 
> Is it a 970A-UD3, 970A-UD3P, or 990FXA-UD3?
> 
> Regardless, turn on HPC mode.
> It's pretty low for any 8300 chip. There's maybe 2 or 3 in this thread that can't hit 4.8 if other limitations were taken away.


Nah I know that.
But OP was talking about "such a low" overclock.

Just wanted to tell him that I found out that adding a extra fan that blows air over the vrm sink can help.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a proud owner of a Sabertooth r2.0 now. Upgraded from my 990fxa-ud3 board.
> I experienced a problem with the voltage settings.
> 
> Cpu-nb voltage seems to default at 1.4v somehow....
> Somebody here that also has the same board?


Yeah auto will set to 1.4.. they do it for stability best thing with these boards is play with the digi power and have manually set the voltage where they are at stock then clock has high as possible after you reach that then add your volts and so on.. Also fsb over clocking is wonderful but keep in mind with this board it will pump 1.5mhz more on fsb so if you using a higher multi that can be a big difference


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "UD3" tells us nothing.
> 
> Is it a 970A-UD3, 970A-UD3P, or 990FXA-UD3?
> 
> Regardless, turn on HPC mode.
> It's pretty low for any 8300 chip. There's maybe 2 or 3 in this thread that can't hit 4.8 if other limitations were taken away.


Sorry fellas. Its a Gigabyte 990FXA UD3(rev 4.0). I turned off all power saving features, and turned on HPC mode out of the gate. Throttling happened. I have had vishera before so im not super new, but i am stumped on this one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "UD3" tells us nothing.
> 
> Is it a 970A-UD3, 970A-UD3P, or 990FXA-UD3?
> 
> Regardless, turn on HPC mode.
> It's pretty low for any 8300 chip. There's maybe 2 or 3 in this thread that can't hit 4.8 if other limitations were taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry fellas. Its a Gigabyte 990FXA UD3(rev 4.0). I turned off all power saving features, and turned on HPC mode out of the gate. Throttling happened. I have had vishera before so im not super new, but i am stumped on this one.
Click to expand...

Do what chopper said and try putting a fan on the VRM sink. Also make sure LLC is set to "High" and so on.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sorry fellas. Its a Gigabyte 990FXA UD3(rev 4.0). I turned off all power saving features, and turned on HPC mode out of the gate. Throttling happened. I have had vishera before so im not super new, but i am stumped on this one.


what are the very and nb temps


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do what chopper said and try putting a fan on the VRM sink. Also make sure LLC is set to "High" and so on.


That's not really an easy task for me. Kinda wanted to rule everything out before I resorted to that. It handled my phenom 965 at 4.1GHz which is the same TDP I believe so why should a 4.4GHz be that much more of a stretch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what are the very and nb temps


What are they labeled as in hwmon?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ehmm can you share shots of your bios settings?
> 
> I haven't overclocked that much at all. Just used the recommended settings from the overclock guide.
> Cpu is at only 4.0ghz.
> Lowest cpu-nb frequency that I can choose in the bios is 2400mhz....





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










hope this helps


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lol by the time I replied... way tooo many other replies had already poped up.... sooo I'll just edit my comment away lol... and say this... I've found that bus clock overclocking is a bit more complicated, but gets me better results with lower volts on cpu cores... I've been running 1.38 vcore @ 4.5 ghz for days now... using bus clock of 225 and leaving multiplier at 20.... then I upped the volts on cpu nb to 1.3 and upped my ram volts by .1 I can get 5 ghz out of this thing... but I have to start messing about with multipliers then due to the fact the cpu nb, ht and ram can't work well with a 250 bus clock at stock multipliers...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps


one question... is overclocking the pcie working well for you? Just wondering... I've heard many stating problems with hard drive errors when overclocking the pcie so I've strayed away from it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> one question... is overclocking the pcie working well for you? Just wondering... I've heard many stating problems with hard drive errors when overclocking the pcie so I've strayed away from it.
Click to expand...

Do not overclock PCI-e. PCI-e is used to connect southbridge to the northbridge, am unstable connection can screw up your install.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

exactly what I thought... but gert there had his to 105 if I read it right


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well guys, I introduce the *Black Ranger* So do I get a warm welcome or I'm i just another number?







(j/k)


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well guys, I introduce the *Black Ranger* So do I get a warm welcome or I'm i just another number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k)


Pics?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> exactly what I thought... but gert there had his to 105 if I read it right


some say 100-110 is safe. some have better results at 103ish. mines at 101 because it seems to droop to 99 via gpu-z when im set to auto or 100. 101 droops down to 100. I have heard many conflicting results but i fear messing with it. Have even heard up to 130 is safe. I really dont know what effects this could have though. Always conflicting responses may even be mobo dependant.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> some say 100-110 is safe. some have better results at 103ish. mines at 101 because it seems to droop to 99 via gpu-z when im set to auto or 100. 101 droops down to 100. I have heard many conflicting results but i fear messing with it. Have even heard up to 130 is safe. I really dont know what effects this could have though. Always conflicting responses may even be mobo dependant.


not that I trust the internet...







but I have done quite a bit of research via google and the general consensus I read is that pcie overclocking is dangerous and not worth the effort.... many reported hdd errors and crashes prolific.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> exactly what I thought... but gert there had his to 105 if I read it right


Playing with fire again eh gertie?
I would only do it if you can stand to lose your os install. My SSD's seem a lot more touchy than the HDD's were as far as overclocking , seem to have to repair the OS pretty often. Especially when playing with memory and fsb.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with fire again eh gertie?
> I would only do it if you can stand to lose your os install. My SSD's seem a lot more touchy than the HDD's were as far as overclocking , seem to have to repair the OS pretty often. Especially when playing with memory and fsb.
> Just my 2 cents.


I've made many "suicide" runs and so far haven't lost anything on my SSD ... but... I can recover my install easily anyway, if I couldn't it probably would have crashed lol... funny bit here... its actually been upgraded from one OS to another twice and still lives... its been through 3 pc's too! Thats right I killed the pc and the OS lived!....TWICE!!

but... even I haven't been brave enough to try pcie OC'ing

edit: I should say that I had my new parts for my new pc BEFORE I killed my old pc's.... I just took advantage of the situation and stressed the old systems till they burnt... just to see what they would do lol... and that install was actually on another hdd in my old old box too... so its even been moved over from one drive to another once....


----------



## Durquavian

Back in a time long ago I ran PCI-e OCed to 110 and never had an issue. Now that I know what issues can creep up I don't knowing full well if I did I would have CRASHAPALOOZA. Kinda like playing a game for the first time and ruling it handily, then reading the manual and sucking hard for ever more.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> some say 100-110 is safe. some have better results at 103ish. mines at 101 because it seems to droop to 99 via gpu-z when im set to auto or 100. 101 droops down to 100. I have heard many conflicting results but i fear messing with it. Have even heard up to 130 is safe. I really dont know what effects this could have though. Always conflicting responses may even be mobo dependant.


I've buggered installs @ 103...

ymmv, but most consider not worth the gamble.

*disclaimer. Posts can be found of me speaking of this, this was before i buggered my install (and killed that HDD in the process. it was old )

I'm running a SSD now, i'm not risking that


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if u keep everything on auto then itll default to 1.1v but if you overclock it some itll default to 1.4
> 
> i try to keep mine at 1.30v and seems fine to me @5/5.1ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm can you share shots of your bios settings?
> 
> I haven't overclocked that much at all. Just used the recommended settings from the overclock guide.
> Cpu is at only 4.0ghz.
> Lowest cpu-nb frequency that I can choose in the bios is 2400mhz....
Click to expand...

i already addressed your post in another thread/pm however you can not choose below 2400 cause that is what your memory is set at ! if you used 1600 memory you would have more options
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well guys, I introduce the *Black Ranger* So do I get a warm welcome or I'm i just another number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k)


welcome !!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> That's not really an easy task for me. Kinda wanted to rule everything out before I resorted to that. It handled my phenom 965 at 4.1GHz which is the same TDP I believe so why should a 4.4GHz be that much more of a stretch?
> What are they labeled as in hwmon?


sadly I don't remember


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I guess it is heat throttle. I'm stuck at 4.2ghz and 1.32v kinda feel let down I invested in am3 right now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with fire again eh gertie?
> Just my 2 cents.


Im not sure why i always overclock it, i dont even know if it does any good


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im not sure why i always overclock it, i dont even know if it does any good


lol because it's there







.
It will help with 3dmark scores as I remember from my socket 939 shenanigans, but it really is asking for troubles.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> *lol because it's there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.
> It will help with 3dmark scores as I remember from my socket 939 shenanigans, but it really is asking for troubles.











ill move it back to 100 and see if i notice anything different lol


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I guess it is heat throttle. I'm stuck at 4.2ghz and 1.32v kinda feel let down I invested in am3 right now.


You wont see much, if any, gaming performance in Arma3 multiplayer by oc'ing anyway


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I guess it is heat throttle. I'm stuck at 4.2ghz and 1.32v kinda feel let down I invested in am3 right now.


I am going to say you would be or at least push another 300 to 400mhz out of the chip.

Put a fan on the vrms that is a known limiting factor on the ud3.. Secondly your cooler is not all that great either.. tops 4.6

Also I'm pretty sure you spent half the money with your purchase compared to Intel counterpart.. so be happy.

It would help if you posted the hwmonitor temps or hwinfo64 maybe we can spot the issue and help you out


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Pyriss. Why don't you get the Asus 990FX pro? It's a tiny little bit more money. It also has a very similar 6+2 phase design. It's a neat board for its price. Has my 8350 purring away merrily at 4.8Ghz. I would also recommend ASrock Extreme 4. I think that's also a pretty decent board. Anybody else that can vouch for Extreme 4?
> 
> 
> 
> this is what y am buy ,is not good ?need another model?
> 
> this is oficial site
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/#specifications
> 
> and here is site where y buy this MB
> http://www.pcgarage.ro/placi-de-baza/asus/m5a99x-evo-r20/
> 
> and y have a problem,y think..
> y see on forum this asus dont suport 100% 2x4Gb ram ,is true?
Click to expand...

Man don't stress. If you get the 990x EVO it is still a really good board. Power delivery system. You're FX will reach 4.5 on that board without breaking a sweat. That's if you cool it properly. What are you going to be using for cooling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I got a 8320 to replace my phenom 965 today. I am disappointed in OCing so far. For some reason at 4.5GHz I get throttling. The thing is the CPU was not even breaking 50c when the throttling occurred. It reminds me of my old asrock E3 board I had where the VRM's would overheat and throttle the CPU. But how can this be its only 4.5GHz and the board I have has 8+2 phase and a giant heatsink on them.....Any advice?


Make sure you're APM is turned off. LLC to high. Turn on HPC. Put a fan on your VRM's and also maybe a backside fan for your motherboard and CPU socket. The cooler the better.


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Man don't stress. If you get the 990x EVO it is still a really good board. Power delivery system. You're FX will reach 4.5 on that board without breaking a sweat. That's if you cool it properly. What are you going to be using for cooling?
> Make sure you're APM is turned off. LLC to high. Turn on HPC. Put a fan on your VRM's and also maybe a backside fan for your motherboard and CPU socket. The cooler the better.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermalright-Rev-A-Cooler-Silent-Socket/dp/B008YTUN38
and termal past http://www.pcgarage.ro/pasta-termoconductoare/arctic-silver/ceramique-2-27g/
but y change when y buy MB with http://www.pcgarage.ro/pasta-termoconductoare/arctic-cooling/mx-2-4g/

is oke ?

and my problem with ram is true?is not compatible with 2x 4gb rami?>


----------



## Pyriss

?


----------



## Alastair

No ram should be fine. As long as you use low profiles like corsair vengeance LP. I would recommend however a Noctua NH-D14 or similar double tower cooler or a closed loop water cooler for Vishera. I'm sure the one you picked will be good for 4.5. But trust me. Once the bug bites you won't just be stopping at 4.5! Going harder and faster is addictive! Also in terms of thermal paste. I say forget the Arctic silver cermique. I say stick with arctic cooling MX-2 or MX-4 or get some Gelid GC extreme I think it's called.


----------



## Pyriss

y have problem with temperature








y have 52 g on ful load 3hours prime
with low termal past...y will change with http://www.pcgarage.ro/pasta-termoconductoare/arctic-cooling/mx-2-4g/
Acrtic coling mx2 and y will ready to reach 4400/4500 with my new MB and new Arctic coling mx2

tx all for tips ,y love you all :*


----------



## cssorkinman

http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
higher on less voltage than my 8350's, but seems to run hotter








Might be hard to stabilize


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I can't even get my 8350 over 5.2 by much and boot... even with 1.6 vcore.... afraid to go farther... I need better cooling... was thinking of getting a 360x120 radiator and set it up in push pull to see if I could get better results... right now I'm on a H80


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I can't even get my 8350 over 5.2 by much and boot... even with 1.6 vcore.... afraid to go farther... I need better cooling... was thinking of getting a 360x120 radiator and set it up in push pull to see if I could get better results... right now I'm on a H80


Because your doing it wrong bud. When your booting into windows it puts load on the CPU which would make it fail and not boot. Set desired volts and underclock CPU. Boot into windows and use AMD Overdrive to set desired clocks and boom you have your high OC.











Also what cooling setup are you using ?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Because your doing it wrong bud. When your booting into windows it puts load on the CPU which would make it fail and not boot. Set desired volts and underclock CPU. Boot into windows and use AMD Overdrive to set desired clocks and boom you have your high OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what cooling setup are you using ?


if it cant boot, I doubt its a stable OC









Ive been pacing around my house for the last hour, well really since Wednesday (is that how you spell the day? IDK but it just looks wrong even though Google says its that) I paid the extra $7 for 3 business day shipping, I ordered last week, it is now the 5th business day.









I should get my 8320, Gigabyte UD3P, 8gb of ram and some fans today


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> if it cant boot, I doubt its a stable OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been pacing around my house for the last hour, well really since Wednesday (is that how you spell the day? IDK but it just looks wrong even though Google says its that) I paid the extra $7 for 3 business day shipping, I ordered last week, it is now the 5th business day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get my 8320, Gigabyte UD3P, 8gb of ram and some fans today


I thought you were doing bench OCs XD

If its daily OCs then a H80 isn't enough


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Man don't stress. If you get the 990x EVO it is still a really good board. Power delivery system. You're FX will reach 4.5 on that board without breaking a sweat. That's if you cool it properly. What are you going to be using for cooling?
> Make sure you're APM is turned off. LLC to high. Turn on HPC. Put a fan on your VRM's and also maybe a backside fan for your motherboard and CPU socket. The cooler the better.


Yup they are all where they should be. Except my LLC is set to medium. The only options I have are low, medium and extreme. I already have heat issue so medium fits me better than I think going extreme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am going to say you would be or at least push another 300 to 400mhz out of the chip.
> 
> Put a fan on the vrms that is a known limiting factor on the ud3.. Secondly your cooler is not all that great either.. tops 4.6
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure you spent half the money with your purchase compared to Intel counterpart.. so be happy.
> 
> It would help if you posted the hwmonitor temps or hwinfo64 maybe we can spot the issue and help you out


I would be happy with 4.6Ghz, Ill see when I get home if I can post that info for ya, I bought this bored specifically to avoid VRM throttle. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> You wont see much, if any, gaming performance in Arma3 multiplayer by oc'ing anyway


i do nopt play arma 3.......I play BF4, SC2, CS:GO, and soon to be watch dogs and ESO

Plus rep everyone for trying to help. One of the main reasons I went FX this round is because the AMD community is much nicer and a pleasure to communicate with. That and I wanted a challenge.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> if it cant boot, I doubt its a stable OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been pacing around my house for the last hour, well really since Wednesday (is that how you spell the day? IDK but it just looks wrong even though Google says its that) I paid the extra $7 for 3 business day shipping, I ordered last week, it is now the 5th business day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get my 8320, Gigabyte UD3P, 8gb of ram and some fans today


thats frustrating, welcome to the world of xmas shipping delays







I hate it too had 2 extra days shipping on everything I ordered 2 weeks ago.



Had a 13.388 crashed getting a screenie


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> thats frustrating, welcome to the world of xmas shipping delays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it too had 2 extra days shipping on everything I ordered 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a 13.388 crashed getting a screenie


Yes it is, its testing my patience but Im hoping it'll be worth it for me and my friend,

I plan on selling him my 965BE,M4A87Plus and 4gb Corsair of 800mhz(can oc to 1066) for $75 and giving him a gtx 260 for free to put to the $360 I just spent








I know its semi off topic but was that a fair price for those 3 items? I thought it was at the time seeing as how 965s are going for around 50 alone on ebay.

any advice for someone setting up a mobo and 8320 for the first time?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yes it is, its testing my patience but Im hoping it'll be worth it for me and my friend,
> 
> I plan on selling him my 965BE,M4A87Plus and 4gb Corsair of 800mhz(can oc to 1066) for $75 and giving him a gtx 260 for free to put to the $360 I just spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its semi off topic but was that a fair price for those 3 items? I thought it was at the time seeing as how 965s are going for around 50 alone on ebay.
> 
> any advice for someone setting up a mobo and 8320 for the first time?


I'd think you did your friend a solid favor, which is what friends do







.
As for setting up the 8320, I'm not going to be much help with that , I've never owned a Gigabyte motherboard, it would be like me trying to speak a foreign language. There is a lot of helpful guys here that speak Gigabyte however, I'm sure they will chime in.


----------



## miklkit

Typo? The UD3P is an intel board.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd think you did your friend a solid favor, which is what friends do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> As for setting up the 8320, I'm not going to be much help with that , I've never owned a Gigabyte motherboard, it would be like me trying to speak a foreign language. There is a lot of helpful guys here that speak Gigabyte however, I'm sure they will chime in.


Thanks I'll probably be here with questions about the 8320 that's heading my way! I thought it was a good deal so too it was a win win for everyone he gets 4 peices of hardware for 75 instead of paying 200+ he doesn't really have, his laptop died on him and for the last few years hes been playing games with a max of like 20fps if hes lucky, Hes putting in some $ for a PSU,Case, cooling and a monitor so he'll have a full setup, I think he'll be really happy because he'll finally be able to play skyrim with more then 10fps, he went and bought the collectors edition on day one, every review and person said his laptop would run it, on paper it should of but it just couldn't, but with the 965BE and 260, I know he'll at least be able to play with some light modding and keep a smooth game. It'll be nice to be able to play mmos with him again and be able to see what we're doing.









I may even put up a build log of us putting the PCs together when he gets all of his parts too.








it won't be anything special other then my ghetto rigging because I don't have HD mounts, but hey.








I also may rig a fan on the gtx260 for my buddy because after replacing with some mx-4 paste, I can't imagine the current paste on there if there is any haha.

the 260 may be old, but that thing is still strong, I played metro LL on 1440x900 all high settings 2xSSAA with physx and kept 25fps + at the most intensive times, and I was on a Q6600 so it could of easily been a CPU bottleneck at the time.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Typo? The UD3P is an intel board.


 maybe there is different types?

GA-970A-UD3P (rev. 1.0) is an AM3+ board
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4717#ov
that is the one I ordered, and it better be the one I get









You just made my stomach drop, don't scare me like that lol!









Edit: sorry for double post.

Re-edit:
I found the intel board you may be thinking of, they almost look identical too








GA-Z68XP-UD3P (rev. 1.0)
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3912#ov


----------



## miklkit

Sorry, I just typed in UD3P when I searched.









The 990 version of that board runs hot. Plan on putting fans on it. You will probably be more concerned with case and motherboard cooling than cpu cooling.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Because your doing it wrong bud. When your booting into windows it puts load on the CPU which would make it fail and not boot. Set desired volts and underclock CPU. Boot into windows and use AMD Overdrive to set desired clocks and boom you have your high OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what cooling setup are you using ?


I actually tried that once... .instant lock with anything over 5.25 ghz.... and H80 is my cpu cooler... many other fans moving air through the case... and H80 is setup as exhaust... case ambients are usualy 26C depending on room temp


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Sorry, I just typed in UD3P when I searched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 990 version of that board runs hot. Plan on putting fans on it. You will probably be more concerned with case and motherboard cooling than cpu cooling.


All good!








Yup I bought a 4pack of rosewill 120mm so if i need to mount one on the Vrm's I should be good, I also have 3x 120mm and 1x 200mm fan on the case already, I'll be adding the fan from the stock heatsink that comes with the 8320, putting that fan on the other side of my coolmaster Cpu cooler and then the up to another 2x 120mm if need it, I'll prolly give the other two to my friend to cool down that gtx 260.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> *I'd think you did your friend a solid favor, which is what friends do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As for setting up the 8320, I'm not going to be much help with that , I've never owned a Gigabyte motherboard, it would be like me trying to speak a foreign language. There is a lot of helpful guys here that speak Gigabyte however, I'm sure they will chime in
> 
> 
> .


U call me a friend and i dont see u offering your services to me


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> U call me a friend and i dont see u offering your services to me


Im also an ASUS nub and can't bear to give my old hardware away..... I have HH disease.... hardware horder's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Im also an ASUS nub and can't bear to give my old hardware away..... I have HH disease.... hardware horder's


me too, my kids and missus are all on my old pc's lol

thinking they are new

hahaha


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> me too, my kids and missus are all on my old pc's lol
> 
> thinking they are new
> 
> hahaha


ever take old hardware, put it in a new box, then give it to your wife or other loved one telling them its a new computer..... except for the telling, I'm guilty.. I just let them assume.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ever take old hardware, put it in a new box, then give it to your wife or other loved one telling them its a new computer..... except for the telling, I'm guilty.. I just let them assume.


IMO it is new to them







besides an upgrade is an upgrade especially if they don't use it to its fullest extent. .

I know this is not the best thread to put this in but I heart you guys soooo

Should I buy 2 water blocks for my gpus and then expand my rads and a new pump then overclock my 460's over 1 ghz or.... blow 275+ for a new video card

I can get 2 waterblocks for about $50-75 and a 360 rad for 60 a pump would set me back about 75 or so as well

I did find a 7950 for $275


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IMO it is new to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides an upgrade is an upgrade especially if they don't use it to its fullest extent. .
> 
> I know this is not the best thread to put this in but I heart you guys soooo
> 
> Should I buy 2 water blocks for my gpus and then expand my rads and a new pump then overclock my 460's over 1 ghz or.... blow 275+ for a new video card


new vid card, u wont regret it

least the parts get reused







they were neevr ridden hard so why not? i aint gonna shell out a new pc for them to play minecraft andfacebook


----------



## soulwrath

^ best to just get a new video card, you can get a better performing gpu for $200 and replace it in 2-3 years


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> ^ best to just get a new video card, you can get a better performing gpu for $200 and replace it in 2-3 years


That is why I was on the fence.. with both of my 460's currently at 900Mhz I am sitting around a 660-660ti in performance. that is with only a 200Mhz overclock on them.. I figured with water I would be able to push another 2-300 mhz out and should be able to get around a 670 in performance. then again with power consumption a new card is probably a better Idea.. Too bad anything above 7950 to 290x shot up about 100-200 bucks


----------



## soulwrath

could sell both your current cards and then you should haave that $100 gap filled


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> could sell both your current cards and then you should haave that $100 gap filled


good point.. at best once I sell my my stock ill have 400 to spend.. by selling my 2 cards that would put me at 500 so I would still need 100 for a 290x once they become in stock

Is the 280x about the same as the 7970 correct?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok fellas here we are. Took my rig to my shop today and did a whole revamp of the fans. Put my h60 push pull sucking air into the case, and a top fan exauhsting air out the top. I also put a 80mm fan blowing on the VRMs and it made a nice temp difference. Although I wont be able to fully tell untill I get it back home in its native environment. (my wife blasts the heater







)

So here is a HWmon screenie of it at 4.5GHz and 1.38v LLC on medium (extreme LLC makes it shoot up to 1.48v!!!) So I only use medium. It was after about 45min of prime95


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok fellas here we are. Took my rig to my shop today and did a whole revamp of the fans. Put my h60 push pull sucking air into the case, and a top fan exauhsting air out the top. I also put a 80mm fan blowing on the VRMs and it made a nice temp difference. Although I wont be able to fully tell untill I get it back home in its native environment. (my wife blasts the heater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So here is a HWmon screenie of it at 4.5GHz and 1.38v LLC on medium (extreme LLC makes it shoot up to 1.48v!!!) So I only use medium. It was after about 45min of prime95


well you are good on the package temps.. hopefully we can figure out this idle issue so that you can push a bit further

by looking at this, I just a have a few questions.. Is this with the fan on the VRMS?
IF it is an there is not any throttling then you are good.. If you still have throttling. I would have to say that it is a BIOS setting that is causing the issue. but as it stands now the temps look to be doing well What did you use to stress?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> could sell both your current cards and then you should haave that $100 gap filled
> 
> 
> 
> good point.. at best once I sell my my stock ill have 400 to spend.. by selling my 2 cards that would put me at 500 so I would still need 100 for a 290x once they become in stock
> 
> Is the 280x about the same as the 7970 correct?
Click to expand...

Na... The 280X _is_ a 7970. Direct re-brand.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well you are good on the package temps.. hopefully we can figure out this idle issue so that you can push a bit further
> 
> by looking at this, I just a have a few questions.. Is this with the fan on the VRMS?
> IF it is an there is not any throttling then you are good.. If you still have throttling. I would have to say that it is a BIOS setting that is causing the issue. but as it stands now the temps look to be doing well What did you use to stress?


Yes the fan is currently on the VRM's so I would be safe to push farther? Also is that vcore decent or terrible?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes the fan is currently on the VRM's so I would be safe to push farther? Also is that vcore decent or terrible?


You are safe to push further and yes vcore is good actually really good


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes the fan is currently on the VRM's so I would be safe to push farther? Also is that vcore decent or terrible?


I run 1.38 vcore for 4.5 ghz with ultra high llc... peaks to 1.39 and seems to be stable... I say seems to be... because I haven't spent hours testing it yet.. .mostly just intel burn test avx.... sooo yeah, you're good.. .and with those temps its up to you, but I say go a bit farther if you want... I don't cause I never want to see the upside of 50 if I can help it

EDIT: apparently I was mistaken... I had forgotten exactly what my vcore was set at... and was just quoting what I saw in a monitoring program... here is a screenshot...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well just got done with redoing my tubing and some cable management pictures soon if anyone wants to see


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well just got done with redoing my tubing and some cable management pictures soon if anyone wants to see


CABLE MANAGEMENT- THE BEST THING TO HAPPEN TO COMPUTER CASES SINCE ATX


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I can't even get my 8350 over 5.2 by much and boot... even with 1.6 vcore.... afraid to go farther... I need better cooling... was thinking of getting a 360x120 radiator and set it up in push pull to see if I could get better results... right now I'm on a H80
> 
> 
> 
> Because your doing it wrong bud. When your booting into windows it puts load on the CPU which would make it fail and not boot. Set desired volts and underclock CPU. Boot into windows and use AMD Overdrive to set desired clocks and boom you have your high OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what cooling setup are you using ?
Click to expand...

huh no... i booted @5.55 from bios not from AOD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IMO it is new to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides an upgrade is an upgrade especially if they don't use it to its fullest extent. .
> 
> I know this is not the best thread to put this in but I heart you guys soooo
> 
> Should I buy 2 water blocks for my gpus and then expand my rads and a new pump then overclock my 460's over 1 ghz or.... blow 275+ for a new video card
> 
> 
> 
> new vid card, u wont regret it
> 
> least the parts get reused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were neevr ridden hard so why not? i aint gonna shell out a new pc for them to play minecraft andfacebook
> +1 new card
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> could sell both your current cards and then you should haave that $100 gap filled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good point.. at best once I sell my my stock ill have 400 to spend.. by selling my 2 cards that would put me at 500 so I would still need 100 for a 290x once they become in stock
> 
> Is the 280x about the same as the 7970 correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes except the 280 can run 3 displays without any active adapters vs 7970 that can only run 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh no... i booted @5.55 from bios not from AOD
> yes except the 280 can run 3 displays without any active adapters vs 7970 that can only run 2


I've booted from BIOs at 5.5GHz also but its safer to go the other way when using over 1.65v like 5.6GHz or more

Also added a 3rd 240mm into my loop. So now I'm running 3x 240mm on my 8350 until I throw my GPU in the loop


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've booted from BIOs at 5.5GHz also but its safer to go the other way when using over 1.65v like 5.6GHz or more
> 
> Also added a 3rd 240mm into my loop. So now I'm running 3x 240mm on my 8350 until I throw my GPU in the loop


Safe hah I throw cation in the wind.. 1.68v for 5.1 lolz I know I've said it before and I have a chappy clocker but these chips are beast. 1.68v for a year and still no degradation although can't say for everyone but hell I'd almost say 1.56v is not max safe as long as temps are under control

I love what spell check did here lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Safe hah I throw cation in the wind.. 1.68v for 5.1 lolz I know I've said it before and I have a chappy clocker but these chips are beast. 1.68v for a year and still no degradation although can't say for everyone but hell I'd almost say 1.56v is not max safe as long as temps are under control
> 
> I love what spell check did here lol


Man that's some sick volts there. Is it a 8320. I get 5.1GHz @1.524v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Man that's some sick volts there. Is it a 8320. I get 5.1GHz @1.524v


No its an 8350.. I can bench at 5.3 and that's it.. 5.4 bsod no matter what even took it for 1.8v and still no stability to run any thing.

Runs cool though 5.0 under full rendering barely hits 60c with my rs240 ( which is just above an h100) 5.1 at 1.68 nets me 62 to 64c when gaming all cores at 60% in crysis 3


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> No its an 8350.. I can bench at 5.3 and that's it.. 5.4 bsod no matter what even took it for 1.8v and still no stability to run any thing.
> 
> Runs cool though 5.0 under full rendering barely hits 60c with my rs240 ( which is just above an h100) 5.1 at 1.68 nets me 62 to 64c when gaming all cores at 60% in crysis 3


Pretty good temps even with high volts


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Pretty good temps even with high volts


Yeah.. I love this chip because of how robust it is.. I hate it because I want epeen scores lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah.. I love this chip because of how robust it is.. I hate it because I want epeen scores lol


When did you buy as it seem you got the low end of the silicone in terms of clocking


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> When did you buy as it seem you got the low end of the silicone in terms of clocking


1 week after release.. so around lat october or early november last year


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 1 week after release.. so around lat october or early november last year


I got mines just a few weeks before the FX-9 series launched


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I got mines just a few weeks before the FX-9 series launched


Well batch 1236 which was the 1 before mine was great at overclocking.. I got a dud.. but not a rma worthy.. I stuck with it and it does what i need


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well batch 1236 which was the 1 before mine was great at overclocking.. I got a dud.. but not a rma worthy.. I stuck with it and it does what i need


I forgot what batch mines is from. Any software to tell


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I forgot what batch mines is from. Any software to tell


nope.. only way to tell is by the printing on the chip itself


----------



## X-Alt

Batches only really mean something if they indicate pre-9000 series or not. It seems some people have day one 1236s that clock a bit bad, and others that are gr8.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> nope.. only way to tell is by the printing on the chip itself


Ahhh


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Batches only really mean something if they indicate pre-9000 series or not. It seems some people have day one 1236s that clock a bit bad, and others that are gr8.


hahahahahaha mine is 1229!!!!!


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> i do nopt play arma 3.......I play BF4, SC2, CS:GO, and soon to be watch dogs and ESO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by Dimaggio1103 View Post
> So I guess it is heat throttle. I'm stuck at 4.2ghz and 1.32v kinda feel let down I invested in am3 right now. redface.gif


Sorry read am3 as Arma3... I got Arma3 on the head. V good game you may want to consider


----------



## Furf

Just sold my 1090T for 150$. I could not pass up the 8320. Plugged her in after three restarts this is what my computer did to it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/08cwnc

Oc'd to 4.1ghz not sure if that's turbo or just my mobo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furf*
> 
> Just sold my 1090T for 150$. I could not pass up the 8320. Plugged her in after three restarts this is what my computer did to it.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/08cwnc
> 
> Oc'd to 4.1ghz not sure if that's turbo or just my mobo.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


The 4.1 Ghz is gonna be turbo. The 8320 turbo OC is 4.0 and they already run a few 100 Mhz over.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Sorry read am3 as Arma3... I got Arma3 on the head. V good game you may want to consider


+1 good job on the cover. lol I was wondering about your ARMA3 response too.


----------



## azanimefan

Got my 8320 2 days ago... i'll post a validation here after xmas when i get home to play with it









gonna clean up my PhII x4 965be and sell it. They're getting hard to come by these days. might get 50 for it on ebay... what do you think?

"Heavily Abused PhII x4 965be; can overclock to 3.8ghz on stock voltage and a good cooler; validated stable at 4.1ghz; run at a day to day 3.9ghz"

Its a shocking amount of truth for an ebay ad... might actually sell it for more (i know whenever i see a cpu on ebay with the words "never been overclocked" i avoid it like the plague cause i know the seller is full of crap)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furf*
> 
> Just sold my 1090T for 150$. I could not pass up the 8320. Plugged her in after three restarts this is what my computer did to it.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/08cwnc
> 
> Oc'd to 4.1ghz not sure if that's turbo or just my mobo.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Wow that's a good sale and welcome to your free upgrade
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Got my 8320 2 days ago... i'll post a validation here after xmas when i get home to play with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna clean up my PhII x4 965be and sell it. They're getting hard to come by these days. might get 50 for it on ebay... what do you think?
> 
> "Heavily Abused PhII x4 965be; can overclock to 3.8ghz on stock voltage and a good cooler; validated stable at 4.1ghz; run at a day to day 3.9ghz"
> 
> Its a shocking amount of truth for an ebay ad... might actually sell it for more (i know whenever i see a cpu on ebay with the words "never been overclocked" i avoid it like the plague cause i know the seller is full of crap)


I say try to get 100 if possible but it's a chance and welcome


----------



## X-Alt

Well, myy 8320 and CHVFZ is back up and runnin. 3 passes of Memtest are being performed (Via USB boot dis time). Is it normal for Memtest to recognize a few less MB than what there actually is (Windows and BIOS indicate 8192MB, Memtest says 8090)?


----------



## cssorkinman

Whilst on the subject , I need to have a geek garage sale anyone want to appraise these chips for me?

1. 960T 4600 mhz validation at 1.424 volts as an X6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467876

2. 960T 4567 mhz superpi, wprime stable as an X4 @ 1.512 volts will unlock to an X 6 and hit 4.5ghz at same voltage.

3. Phenom II 840 holds second place on the Hwbot for frequency at 4613 Mhz which was astoundingly on a stock cooler in chilly ambients
http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538039

4. 1045T - http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623 completed a cinebench 11.5 run at 4.2ghz on a 240mm clc

5. Phenom II 965BE that will run prime 95 at 4.2 ghz on the stock 1.36 voltage and will validate at 4.4 at that Voltage. Has benched at 4.8ghz on my custom loop.

Everything above was on nothing more exotic than water cooling.

Just curious what they would be worth.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Whilst on the subject , I need to have a geek garage sale anyone want to appraise these chips for me?
> 
> 1. 960T 4600 mhz validation at 1.424 volts as an X6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467876
> 
> 2. 960T 4567 mhz superpi, wprime stable as an X4 @ 1.512 volts will unlock to an X 6 and hit 4.5ghz at same voltage.
> 
> 3. Phenom II 840 holds second place on the Hwbot for frequency at 4613 Mhz which was astoundingly on a stock cooler in chilly ambients
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538039
> 
> 4. 1045T - http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623 completed a cinebench 11.5 run at 4.2ghz on a 240mm clc
> 
> 5. Phenom II 965BE that will run prime 95 at 4.2 ghz on the stock 1.36 voltage and will validate at 4.4 at that Voltage. Has benched at 4.8ghz on my custom loop.
> 
> Everything above was on nothing more exotic than water cooling.
> 
> Just curious what they would be worth.


Did you spill any canisters of LN2 near the vicinity of the rigs?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Did you spill any canisters of LN2 near the vicinity of the rigs?


Hehe no, I've never owned a pot.

The closest they have been to LN2 is to the fellow that lives about 20 miles from here that has a registered bull herd and he uses it to freeze .... well... you know









All on water, most of them in chilly ambients . They honestly haven't seen much heat - I always monitor when pushing and have never killed any hardware in all of my benchmarking/ ocing shenanigans.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hehe no, I've never owned a pot.
> 
> The closest they have been to LN2 is to the fellow that lives about 20 miles from here that has a registered bull herd and he uses it to freeze .... well... you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on water, most of them in chilly ambients . They honestly haven't seen much heat - I always monitor when pushing and have never killed any hardware in all of my benchmarking/ ocing shenanigans.


*Flashes my Matrix 7970 with a Reference BIOS* *DEMANDS YOU ATTEMPT TO OVERCLOCK THIS TO 2GHZ WITH DUAL 480 RADS*


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hehe no, I've never owned a pot.
> 
> The closest they have been to LN2 is to the fellow that lives about 20 miles from here that has a registered bull herd and he uses it to freeze .... well... you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on water, most of them in chilly ambients . They honestly haven't seen much heat - I always monitor when pushing and have never killed any hardware in all of my benchmarking/ ocing shenanigans.


That x6 1045 thuban would. Be worth 125 to 175 depending on the market you are aiming at. The others are trickle down prices 960t poll 100 to 150.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> *Flashes my Matrix 7970 with a Reference BIOS* *DEMANDS YOU ATTEMPT TO OVERCLOCK THIS TO 2GHZ WITH DUAL 480 RADS*


Ok, I've never overclocked radiators, could be fun







.

On a more serious note, I really don't like overclocking expensive video cards. Just too much $ at stake, that and you can gimp one to the point at which it still runs, but has some annoying issues.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, I've never overclocked radiators, could be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On a more serious note, I really don't like overclocking expensive video cards. Just too much $ at stake, that and you can gimp one to the point at which it still runs, but has some annoying issues.


On that note.. anyone know where to buy a 280x in the us?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> On that note.. anyone know where to buy a 280x in the us?


280Xs are too expensive these days, they are like $400 everywhere. I would go for a 290 and put it an a loop if I were you..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That x6 1045 thuban would. Be worth 125 to 175 depending on the market you are aiming at. The others are trickle down prices 960t poll 100 to 150.


that frozen bull..you know what.. is worth more than that lol...
..don't ask how I know... just assume.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 280Xs are too expensive these days, they are like $400 everywhere. I would go for a 7970 or 290 and put it an a loop if I were you..


Lol were to buy.. I found a 7950 for 275 nowhere else has em.. heck even microcenter was a wash


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> On that note.. anyone know where to buy a 280x in the us?


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/guidedSearch.asp?CatId=28&sel=Detail%3B229_176_68682_68682,Detail%3B229_1236_104304_104304

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00FSC5N66/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lol were to buy.. I found a 7950 for 275 nowhere else has em.. heck even microcenter was a wash


did you check ebay? I got lucky there and found a 7950 gigabyte windforce OC edition on there with factory clocks of 1000mhz for only $200 and it OC's to 1210 with no voltage changes.

they may have the 280's for the right price


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that frozen bull..you know what.. is worth more than that lol...
> ..don't ask how I know... just assume.


As I said it depends on the market.. now that the 8350 and 9570 have taken the performance crown away the price isn't as high unless you catch someone who is nieve.. still those chips brand new 4 years ago was 180 soo that's still a decent resell in the pc market

I did.. prices had been going up.. I would like to buy new though if possible as I plan on using the card for 4 to 5 years slowly adding more in


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lol were to buy.. I found a 7950 for 275 nowhere else has em.. heck even microcenter was a wash


7950 for $275, there HAS BEEN A SHORTAGE. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMD MAKE A REGULAR 280 ALREEEEEEEEEEEEEEADY!!!11!! Basically, ebay has the rush of Bitcoin and Litecoin miners and 7970s run in excess of $400, 280s are no better... The 290 or 770 (we will never forgive you







) is yar only hope...


----------



## cssorkinman

Newegg got some more in

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600473898%20600287042&IsNodeId=1&name=2048%20Stream%20Processors


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Newegg got some more in
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600473898%20600287042&IsNodeId=1&name=2048%20Stream%20Processors


Hopefully that will last a week.. and 400 is pushing my budget.. I need layaway lol

I also don't want to go nvidia this round.. seems amd's cards are more progressive to the future.. I may pick up a 290 if I can find one cheap enough


----------



## cssorkinman

Yup, I may just snag an EVGA 780 classy or sc edition once mantle drops. Might make them much more affordable

I really like the WF 3 Gigabyte 7970 I have for everyday use, its quiet and very cool. It's not going to keep up with the high end , non voltage locked cards, but it is still a very capable card


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup, I may just snag an EVGA 780 classy or sc edition once mantle drops. Might make them much more affordable
> 
> I really like the WF 3 Gigabyte 7970 I have for everyday use, its quiet and very cool. It's not going to keep up with the high end , non voltage locked cards, but it is still a very capable card


since I m shopin for newcard.. which ones are voltage locked? so that I know what to avoid and don't come up with any suprises


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> since I m shopin for newcard.. which ones are voltage locked? so that I know what to avoid and don't come up with any suprises


All XFX 280X's made as of 4 weeks ago were voltage unlocked... not sure if that still holds true.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1793425


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> All XFX 280X's made as of 4 weeks ago were voltage unlocked... not sure if that still holds true.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1793425


what about the xfx 7950?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what about the xfx 7950?


most XFX are locked in the 7xxx series


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what about the xfx 7950?


I have this 7950

it isnt voltage locked


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> most XFX are locked in the 7xxx series


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I have this 7950
> 
> it isnt voltage locked


from my understanding most saphires and ASUS are not voltage locked.. but ASUS tends to have tripply tiered cards something that I want to avoid if I can


----------



## Durquavian

And if you want games and use STEAM the time is now to watch for the deals. Got all Bioshock $80 worth for $14.99. And just got all Crysis $60 worth for $17.49.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you
> from my understanding most saphires and ASUS are not voltage locked.. but ASUS tends to have tripply tiered cards something that I want to avoid if I can


Cant swear by it but I think ALL reference designs were guaranteed unlocked. Non-refertence were not guaranteed and random as all get out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> And if you want games and use STEAM the time is now to watch for the deals. Got all Bioshock $80 worth for $14.99. And just got all Crysis $60 worth for $17.49.










I have all Crysis.. and bioshock just ins't my thing.. how long is the steam holiday sales last for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Cant swear by it but I think ALL reference designs were guaranteed unlocked. Non-refertence were not guaranteed and random as all get out.


since I don't have the knowledge of AMD/ATI cards .. Last one I had was a long wile ago.. like over 10 years how can I tell what is reference or not?

With nVidia I have just kept buying EVGA because all of them can be unlocked if you mod the BIOS


----------



## Frogeye

Hello all,

Just built and AMD FX5380 running on an
ASUS M5A99FX with latest drivers.
8Gigs Gskill 1866 CAS8.
Cooling is a Corsair H110
Case Corsair C70 Vengeance
PSU Corsair HX750

I've got the system running right at 4ghz with turbo and all disabled. At load using OCCT peak temp was 50c.
vcore on auto
ddr3 volts at 1.5

I'm shooting for a stable 4.5 OC to start to see where my temps and voltages are at the move closer towards 5.0 GHZ

Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Just built and AMD FX5380 running on an
> ASUS M5A99FX with latest drivers.
> 8Gigs Gskill 1866 CAS8.
> Cooling is a Corsair H110
> Case Corsair C70 Vengeance
> PSU Corsair HX750
> 
> I've got the system running right at 4ghz with turbo and all disabled. At load using OCCT peak temp was 50c.
> vcore on auto
> ddr3 volts at 1.5
> 
> I'm shooting for a stable 4.5 OC to start to see where my temps and voltages are at the move closer towards 5.0 GHZ
> 
> Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.


use multi overclock, no need to use FSB for now..

move .5 multi each time and jot down what voltages you need. you should start seeing a linear voltage per mhz that will hold true until 4.8 to 4.9 remember to stress each time to make sure it is stable.

once you hit 4.8 or 4.9 you may want to start using FSB so that you can over clock the ram. But on that board I think max you will hit is 4.8 before you start throttling on the VRMS.. if you notice VRM temps go up use a fan on the heatshink and that may earn you a few extra points.

Digi BIO set CPU to 140% and I say use high or utlra high LLC.

The BIOS is almost the same on your board as mine so if you run in to a snag feel free to show us the temps, and BIOS screenshots and what the issue you are having is. There are many people here that will be able to help at a glance.


----------



## Frogeye

Ok Will do. 4.8 is plenty nice. I shoot for that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Ok Will do. 4.8 is plenty nice. I shoot for that.


Also since we will forget and this thread moves quite fast from time to time. Fill out the rig builder and put it in your sig so we have a quick reference..

BTW I edited my first post after you replied it has a bit more information for you


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all Crysis.. and bioshock just ins't my thing.. how long is the steam holiday sales last for?
> since I don't have the knowledge of AMD/ATI cards .. Last one I had was a long wile ago.. like over 10 years how can I tell what is reference or not?
> 
> With nVidia I have just kept buying EVGA because all of them can be unlocked if you mod the BIOS


till the 29th. As far as reference it is usually listed on sites. Individual sales usually state when they are. Outside of that and what specific thing to look for is beyond my knowledge.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> till the 29th. As far as reference it is usually listed on sites. Individual sales usually state when they are. Outside of that and what specific thing to look for is beyond my knowledge.


Alright thank you.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you
> from my understanding most saphires and ASUS are not voltage locked.. but ASUS tends to have tripply tiered cards something that I want to avoid if I can


Mine is voltage locked... never bothered to attempt unlock, although some say its possible... because its locked at 1.25 volts... more than enough for a stable overclock to 1200mhz... 1210 is stable... but 1250 produces artifacts under high stress... 1300 will run some games, but others produces artifacts... haven't pushed any farther... if it had been locked lower though, I'd tried to unlock, but I hear that on air, 1.3v is as high as you would want to go.. so I just didn't bother. besides... a 7950 @ 1200mhz is pretty much all you need anyway.. unless you are using eyefinity.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> since I m shopin for newcard.. which ones are voltage locked? so that I know what to avoid and don't come up with any suprises


Gigabyte windforces are Volt locked.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> since I m shopin for newcard.. which ones are voltage locked? so that I know what to avoid and don't come up with any suprises
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte windforces are Volt locked.
Click to expand...

smiple blower style = ref!!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Gigabyte windforces are Volt locked.


that's what I have : ) nice card though.. .love the OC I can get at stock volts...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that's what I have : ) nice card though.. .love the OC I can get at stock volts...


mine couldn't OC worth a turd. I was able to get 20mhz on core stable and one notch on memory.. what 12mhz? so it really couldn't do much









agreed, very nice card if your a set and forget type of enthusiast.

I however want to find the limit.. then find a way around the limit and if not just break the limit all together..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mine couldn't OC worth a turd. I was able to get 20mhz on core stable and one notch on memory.. what 12mhz? so it really couldn't do much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, very nice card if your a set and forget type of enthusiast.
> 
> I however want to find the limit.. then find a way around the limit and if not just break the limit all together..


I guess I got a golden card then... hit 1200mhz right off the bat... used msi afterburner to go beyond 1200... but not much farther.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I guess I got a golden card then... hit 1200mhz right off the bat... used msi afterburner to go beyond 1200... but not much farther.


psst.. it boosts too 1200.







they all do


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> psst.. it boosts too 1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they all do


actually it will stay at 1200 even stressing... normal base clock is 900mhz for it, with boost to 1000mhz... but by pushing the power limit to max and the clock to 1200mhz its nice happy and stays there...
oh and mem clock speed I hit 1500mhz... havn't tried more

here is my card....
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1187/gigabyte-hd-7950-windforce-3x-oc-fz0.html


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> actually it will stay at 1200 even stressing... normal base clock is 900mhz for it, with boost to 1000mhz... but by pushing the power limit to max and the clock to 1200mhz its nice happy and stays there...
> oh and mem clock speed I hit 1500mhz... havn't tried more
> 
> here is my card....
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1187/gigabyte-hd-7950-windforce-3x-oc-fz0.html


ah.. was talking bout my old 280X


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lol.. oops that explains it.. sooo many replies... sooo much confusion lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> lol.. oops that explains it.. sooo many replies... sooo much confusion lol.


ya it was a few posts before the one i quoted i think that said he was looking for a 280x


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah.. he was looking for that.. and mentioned that he even looked for a 7950...that's how I came in lol... when OC'd... this one is pretty much equal to a 280x... at least when I tested it on what games I have it tested the same.... I haven't looked into it totally, but I'm smell a rat when it comes to the 280 and 290 cards... seems awful close to the old cards when clock speeds are made even.


----------



## Mega Man

.... dear god another one ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> When i did my 5.4ghz run I needed a mix of multiplier and freq. Might try that and the other suggestions above . My 8350 is a golden cchip and and does 5.0 @ 1.51v and 5.4ghz @ 1.54v it's all about experimenting to your hearts desire. Sometimes it worth just settling in at a decent clock.


i love how his chip is golden... but no proof, we will see though i asked him for proof


----------



## hurricane28

5ghz with 1.51v and 5.4 with 1.54v?! seems very unlikely to me...

I need almost 1.6v to get 5ghz stable...


----------



## soulwrath

I feel like he got the first batch or just really silicon lucky but yes proof is the best


----------



## TheRoot

new asrock am3+ mobo









http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20990FX%20Killer/


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRoot*
> 
> new asrock am3+ mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20990FX%20Killer/


Hmm, seems quite good. Its taken em quite a long time tho. In other news, I have almost given up on my Matrix and will be RMAing it to ASUS for a replacement soon (should my final attempts fail and if BF4 is not the problem)..


----------



## Kalistoval

How much lol where can i find the price on it or relsase i would look it up but i dont have the time atm thanks


----------



## Frogeye

P95 load temp 62 after about 5 mins no errors (I stopped the test due to heat) Idle temp 33C

vcore 1.248
freq 22X200 4.4ghz

I'm going to lower the vcore and see what happens


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> P95 load temp 62 after about 5 mins no errors (I stopped the test due to heat) Idle temp 33C
> 
> vcore 1.248
> freq 22X200 4.4ghz
> 
> I'm going to lower the vcore and see what happens


Which temp are you looking at? that is awfully high for your cooling In face if that is the core temp then you need to look at the seating of your cooler

With those volts and an h110 you should not be seeing it reach even the mid 50s


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah, I had a seating problem on my H80 once.. didn't even know it as temps were not that bad high... but I took it off for some reason I can't remember... and when I put it back on... the temps were a good 5C lower than they were before on the same clocks and voltage... even running silent fans I get a nice 4.5 ghz @ 1.368vcore (ultra high LLC too) with temps not going over 60C even on ITB avx... and my experience is that it generates more heat than P95.

Edit: I'm also interested because I've considered upgrading to a H110..... but thinking of taking the plunge into custom loop with external radiator... $$$ being a concern though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well Just bought me a AMD radeon XFX 280X DD hopefully its good.. will find out in 2 weeks or so

$325 plus shipping.. not bad I say


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well Just bought me a AMD radeon XFX 280X DD hopefully its good.. will find out in 2 weeks or so


I like double D's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I like double D's


Don't we all









hopefully the droop will be minimal


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I like double D's


Me too







guess I will have 2 pairs to play with nvow


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I will have 2 pairs to play with nvow


I'm not sure man-boobs count









edit: droop hehe nice one gert


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not sure man-boobs count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: droop hehe nice one gert


Hehe.. if only you knew what I looked like









after reading a review from anandtech I am scared I will be disapointed.. Their review basically said that they were not able to boost the voltage.. guess worse case I could sell the card again lol


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I will have 2 pairs to play with nvow


Prepare for an experience that makes your 460s SCREAM. Remember tho, you are at the mercy of the silicon lottery, even my "cherry picked" Matrix can't pass 1.2GHz without some serious voltage hikes. Some people say that the paste on the XFX DDs are horribly applied so I suggest you open it up and apply MX-4 on the die..

If you have BF4, record your experiences since many people seem to be having artifacts with the 280s/7970GHzs, yet most of em (including me) can run Heaven for sthe everal [email protected] and not see a single artifact. I have to downclock to 6400MHz Memory (Just for saftey on my Hynix chips which are [email protected] in case of that causing artifacts and I am still experimenting).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Prepare for an experience that makes your 460s SCREAM. Remember tho, you are at the mercy of the silicon lottery, even my "cherry picked" Matrix can't pass 1.2GHz without some serious voltage hikes. Some people say that the paste on the XFX DDs are horribly applied so I suggest you open it up and apply MX-4 on the die..
> 
> If you have BF4, record your experiences since many people seem to be having artifacts with the 280s/7970GHzs, yet most of em (including me) can run Heaven for sthe everal [email protected] and not see a single artifact. I have to downclock to 6400MHz Memory (Just for saftey on my Hynix chips which are [email protected] in case of that causing artifacts and I am still experimenting).


I'll check out those links.. Yeah.. I fiogured it was due time for an upgrade. heck the 460's are what 5-6 years old? I don't have battlerfeild 4 but I do have crysis 3 to play with


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I'll check out those links.. Yeah.. I fiogured it was due time for an upgrade. heck the 460's are what 5-6 years old? I don't have battlerfeild 4 but I do have crysis 3 to play with


3, but they are literally the same perf as a 285 but with DX11.. I am gonna report in on my artifacts to this thread to see what they would advise me to do..


----------



## X-Alt

Got my new IBT results in, a good 3C difference from last time..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Got my new IBT results in, a good 3C difference from last time..


Nice,

So when I redid my loop I did check to see how my IHS sits. It looks to be a high spot directly in the middle. Given my current voltage that it takes to and how cool this chips runs.. do you think that it would even be worth lapping it?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nice,
> 
> So when I redid my loop I did check to see how my IHS sits. It looks to be a high spot directly in the middle. Given my current voltage that it takes to and how cool this chips runs.. do you think that it would even be worth lapping it?


Unless you need to, no... You risk bending a pin and you seem to be volt limited, not directly temp limited..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Unless you need to, no... You risk bending a pin and you seem to be volt limited, not directly temp limited..


Thats what I was thinking but second guessing myself on it.. didn't know if I could drop 3c and be able to run with a lower voltage ..


----------



## Frogeye

That's what I was thinking. I just built this rig yesterday. I have the cooler at the top of the case and it has 2 140mm fans pushing air I was going to add two more 140mm fans for a push / pull. Maybe the thermal paste that comes on that cool is terrible?

I went to 21x200 @ 1.2volts for now. 4.2ghz. Occt maxed the temps at 56 full load.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I just built this rig yesterday. I have the cooler at the top of the case and it has 2 140mm fans pushing air I was going to add two more 140mm fans for a push / pull. Maybe the thermal paste that comes on that cool is terrible?
> 
> I went to 21x200 @ 1.2volts for now. 4.2ghz. Occt maxed the temps at 56 full load.


Yeah sounds like you need to get better paste and reseat. There has been known issues with seating where the cooler is easily mounted askew causing higher temps.. BTW 21x200 @ 1.2v is very good for a chip. If that is stable then wow.

Would you mind doing me a favor and download HWMonitor and post the screen shot after you run stability testing?


----------



## Frogeye

Will do. It's Occt 10 min and bf4 stable. Ill dollar that software and make some changes. Thanks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Will do. It's Occt 10 min and bf4 stable. Ill dollar that software and make some changes. Thanks.


http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html here is a quick link


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I just built this rig yesterday. I have the cooler at the top of the case and it has 2 140mm fans pushing air I was going to add two more 140mm fans for a push / pull. Maybe the thermal paste that comes on that cool is terrible?
> 
> I went to 21x200 @ 1.2volts for now. 4.2ghz. Occt maxed the temps at 56 full load.


Just make sure you are not confusing your socket temp and you're core temp. Package temp usually reads 10C higher then core temp but this isn't a temperature you really need to worry about. Core temp is important. It's usually labelled as package. Socket temp which is labelled as CPU isn't actually important like I said before. Don't get confused between the two. (right now as I type this I am trying to figure out if I got it the right way around)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just make sure you are not confusing your socket temp and you're core temp. Package temp usually reads 10C higher then core temp but this isn't a temperature you really need to worry about. Core temp is important. It's usually labelled as package. Socket temp which is labelled as CPU isn't actually important like I said before. Don't get confused between the two. (right now as I type this I am trying to figure out if I got it the right way around)


you are right and that is why I asked him to post a screeny cause it is a bit odd to me as well as his cooling is on par with mine


----------



## X-Alt

Found my stable settings. Buggy a*s game + High OCd card with its fair share of problems= not good. Single player (Which actually is the only time my card goes red) can go 6680 all day. MP is far moar buggy under those conditions.


----------



## Alatar

Not sure where the FX 9xxx guys are supposed to go but I decided to add this to my collection:



Going to be my 3rd 8-core Vishera and the 6th chip I use to test my luck with the 8ghz barrier.

Probably not going to play with it until next year (skiing in Chamonix from 27th to 4th) since it's gonna be a while until it gets here but anyways.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not sure where the FX 9xxx guys are supposed to go but I decided to add this to my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be my 3rd 8-core Vishera and the 6th chip I use to test my luck with the 8ghz barrier.
> 
> Probably not going to play with it until next year (skiing in Chamonix from 27th to 4th) since it's gonna be a while until it gets here but anyways.


Slap it on a GD-80 this time


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Slap it on a GD-80 this time


I'm actually considering a CVF-Z but we'll see...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm actually considering a CVF-Z but we'll see...


Did the other chips survive?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did the other chips survive?


Yeah my 8320 and 8350 are both alive. And the 6800K that I pushed to 7.5 is actually being used by my younger brother. I built him a really cheap rig from old parts with that little chip.

But yeah, still alive and good. My CVF is a bit iffy though, it has a dead memory channel. However it didn't change a thing when it comes to how the chips validate and clock so I don't really care all that much. Probably was condensation damage that caused the mem channel to die. These days I grease up the sockets and the dimm slots so that doesn't happen. You lose warranty with that but it's nice not having dead boards and chips.

Gotta give asus credit though, their board can handle a lot of volts.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah my 8320 and 8350 are both alive. And the 6800K that I pushed to 7.5 is actually being used by my younger brother. I built him a really cheap rig from old parts with that little chip.
> 
> But yeah, still alive and good. My CVF is a bit iffy though, it has a dead memory channel. However it didn't change a thing when it comes to how the chips validate and clock so I don't really care all that much. Probably was condensation damage that caused the mem channel to die. These days I grease up the sockets and the dimm slots so that doesn't happen. You lose warranty with that but it's nice not having dead boards and chips.
> 
> Gotta give asus credit though, their board can handle a lot of volts.


*Donates $700s to ASUS* My old CHVFZ had two "dead/wounded" slots (in different channels) too, thats some great QC







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Yeah my 8320 and 8350 are both alive. And the 6800K that I pushed to 7.5 is actually being used by my younger brother. I built him a really cheap rig from old parts with that little chip.
> 
> But yeah, still alive and good. My CVF is a bit iffy though, it has a dead memory channel. However it didn't change a thing when it comes to how the chips validate and clock so I don't really care all that much. Probably was condensation damage that caused the mem channel to die. These days I grease up the sockets and the dimm slots so that doesn't happen. You lose warranty with that but it's nice not having dead boards and chips.
> 
> Gotta give asus credit though, their board can handle a lot of volts.


Yup , thats a lot of juice.
I'm impressed with the clocks my 6800K can give , but a little disappointed in the performance. Probably not being fair to it because the other rigs I've been messing with lately are pretty stout. Still, i need to put some good cooling on it and see what it will do.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yup , thats a lot of juice.
> I'm impressed with the clocks my 6800K can give , but a little disappointed in the performance. Probably not being fair to it because the other rigs I've been messing with lately are pretty stout. Still, i need to put some good cooling on it and see what it will do.


The one in my brother's rig has a newer scythe mugen on it. Does an easy 4.7ghz at 1.42v or so.

Pretty good chip for a budget rig. Capable enough for the 5870 he's got in there. And a 5870 isn't that bad either for 1600x900. Maxes out almost everything at good frame rates.


----------



## Sadmoto

Woo got my 8320!!!!

Did I set my heatsink wrong though?
I'm getting 3 different temps on the 3 on what I think is the CPU socket sensors, actually I'm not 100% sure which these sensors record but I remember with my 965 they were normally the same, but it was also a different board, I was beginning to wonder of those are censors for different parts of the mobo, maybe one by ram, one by SB? I honestly don't know









TMPIN0 27-32C
TMPIN1 30-51c
TMPIN2 10-54c

the 8320 itself is 10-54c which matches PIN2 on HWmonitor.

PIN0 rarely moves but PIN1 and PIN2 fluctuate, sometimes one will be higher then the other and vise versa.

otherwise its running great!

edit: according to
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=709940

its PIN2 is NB temps, so I'm guessing the others are different parts of the motherboard, I guess some gigabyte boards make it read like this? Iunno I just want to make sure everything is working correctly.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Woo got my 8320!!!!
> 
> Did I set my heatsink wrong though?
> I'm getting 3 different temps on the 3 on what I think is the CPU socket sensors, actually I'm not 100% sure which these sensors record but I remember with my 965 they were normally the same, but it was also a different board, I was beginning to wonder of those are censors for different parts of the mobo, maybe one by ram, one by SB? I honestly don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TMPIN0 27-32C
> TMPIN1 30-51c
> TMPIN2 10-54c
> 
> the 8320 itself is 10-54c which matches PIN2 on HWmonitor.
> 
> PIN0 rarely moves but PIN1 and PIN2 fluctuate, sometimes one will be higher then the other and vise versa.
> 
> otherwise its running great!
> 
> edit: according to
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=709940
> 
> its PIN2 is NB temps, so I'm guessing the others are different parts of the motherboard, I guess some gigabyte boards make it read like this? Iunno I just want to make sure everything is working correctly.


Hey guys I'm not dead! I have just been hanging out on the bitcoin thread this past month. Anyway, if one of those temps is the NB then one is the socket temp and the other is the core temp. (The one you have to watch). AMD reccomends no more than 62c on the core for sustained periods of time.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Found my stable settings. Buggy a*s game + High OCd card with its fair share of problems= not good. Single player (Which actually is the only time my card goes red) can go 6680 all day. MP is far moar buggy under those conditions.


MOAR VOLTS!!!!!!


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah sounds like you need to get better paste and reseat. There has been known issues with seating where the cooler is easily mounted askew causing higher temps.. BTW 21x200 @ 1.2v is very good for a chip. If that is stable then wow.
> 
> Would you mind doing me a favor and download HWMonitor and post the screen shot after you run stability testing?


here you go: Temps seem better with the Push/Pull setup. I have not reseated the cooler yet.


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> here you go: Temps seem better with the Push/Pull setup. I have not reseated the cooler yet.
> 
> Here is a better shot: This was during a 10 minutes OCCT run. Peak temps hit 52. What is the package temp?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well Just bought me a AMD radeon XFX 280X DD hopefully its good.. will find out in 2 weeks or so
> 
> $325 plus shipping.. not bad I say


When is arrives pop over to the 280x/270x club and I will add you if you would like.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys I'm not dead!


Your user name begs to differ.









Hopefully will be pushing higher on my OC maybe 4.7 if im lucky although despite my good temps at 4.5 on this h60 I doubt i can do that


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Your user name begs to differ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully will be pushing higher on my OC maybe 4.7 if im lucky although despite my good temps at 4.5 on this h60 I doubt i can do that


How do you like the Devil 270x?


----------



## Chopper1591

Hello folks,

Found some time to mess around with my new 990fx Saber r2.0 board.
What do you guys think of this? Haven't tested prime yet but IBT avx on maximum is also pretty heavy right?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> You see where it says package under 8350.. That is a temp you want to watch.
> here you go: Temps seem better with the Push/Pull setup. I have not reseated the cooler yet.
> 
> Here is a better shot: This was during a 10 minutes OCCT run. Peak temps hit 52. What is the package temp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 30c to play with although use ibtavx for full stability there is a link in op of the thread for you
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> When is arrives pop over to the 280x/270x club and I will add you if you would like.


Sure thing blow the babuy up in less than 1 week lol


----------



## cssorkinman

A bit surprising to some people

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1384013/fs/1382721


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A bit surprising to some people
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1384013/fs/1382721


Would be better if you compare the two if they were both running with the same graphics driver version.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Would be better if you compare the two if they were both running with the same graphics driver version.


And I will at some point , waiting for FM to approve the latest drivers before updating them on the 3770k rig. I may get impatient however.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> And I will at some point , waiting for FM to approve the latest drivers before updating them on the 3770k rig. I may get impatient however.


Nonetheless it is a impressive compare already IMO.

But what do you think of my current clock? I was hoping I could get the voltage a bit lower. Also temps look a bit hot for a h100 cooled chip?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/27790#post_21446533


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nonetheless it is a impressive compare already IMO.
> 
> But what do you think of my current clock? I was hoping I could get the voltage a bit lower. Also temps look a bit hot for a h100 cooled chip?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/27790#post_21446533


Decent oc for the volts. As for temps, well it's so hard to know, if you were running on a GD-80, I would say it was warmer than it should be. But the ASUS boards tend to run the chips a little hotter so it may be just fine. Nice ram btw, I should have pounced on that set too.

The biggest piece of the puzzle with an H-100 is getting a proper mount, honestly if you are off only a quarter of a turn on one screw or the other, it can screw up how well it contacts the heatspeader.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> Found some time to mess around with my new 990fx Saber r2.0 board.
> What do you guys think of this? Haven't tested prime yet but IBT avx on maximum is also pretty heavy right?


Maximum is a good start to stability. Some would like to also run Prime 95 for a while also to make sure.

edited due to seeing pic correctly


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> Found some time to mess around with my new 990fx Saber r2.0 board.
> What do you guys think of this? Haven't tested prime yet but IBT avx on maximum is also pretty heavy right?


should be good at that volts with that chip at that speed...


----------



## miklkit

Chopper1591: OCCT and P95 have been humming along just fine for a while for me, but IBT was giving me nothing but trouble until today. You need to run it longer though. I have had lots of IBT crashes around the 9-12 run mark.

I'm calling Blackie stable now. I don't care what you call me.









Been working on the HTT and NB and it seems to be ok now with both the NB and HTT at 2508mhz. Decided to do a custom run using 12196mb of ram. It was running along just fine for a while.

Have you ever heard the saying: "It don't rain but it pours."?

First the antivirus that I forgot to shut down started its scheduled scan. Then my attempts to shut it down only got another scan running. Then the mailman showed up and the dogs started barking so my wife tossed them into this room and shut the door. Then the heater kicked in. This puter is sitting high up on a desk and there is a floor vent a little over a meter in front of it. This is good in the summer as it blows cold air into the front of the puter case, but bad in the winter when it is blowing hot air...........









So it has IBT going plus 2 scans with hot air blowing into it. Yeah it overheated. So I tossed something over the heater vent and opened the door to cool it down. Eventually the scans ended and it finished the IBT too.

I call this puter Blackie because it's well, black. It may be black on the outside and blue on the inside but he has a heart of Gold. PASSED!!












Don't mind the 13mhz minimum. That happened right at the start when the cpu hit full load and it took some time for the fans to spool up. Likewise with the 67.1C max temp. Even when it was overheating it only hit 66C. One thing does need looking into. The fans never did hit max rpms.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> How do you like the Devil 270x?


I love it. It's a real beast of a card. Will be getting a second one in a couple months

Although since I'm on the subject. Will my CPU FX 8320 at 4.5ghz bottlneck? Cause I play bf4 and a few other games and don't see full gpu usage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I love it. It's a real beast of a card. Will be getting a second one in a couple months
> 
> Although since I'm on the subject. Will my CPU FX 8320 at 4.5ghz bottlneck? Cause I play bf4 and a few other games and don't see full gpu usage.


I wonder who started this cpu bottleneck baloney? just because you aren't 100% gpu usage doesn't mean you are bottlenecked somewhere else.

It depends how much work there is for the gpu to do from what i have seen in bf4 , the only time it maxes out is when there is smoke , a helluva lot of movement or you get near the edge of the map and it blurrs the screen.

I've seen a single core socket 939 cpu running 3.0ghz max out a 460 GTX and I've seen the opposite too, there's just so many other things going on it's hard to get a hold on.

Short answer... no. lol


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You have 30c to play with although use ibtavx for full stability there is a link in op of the thread for you


So you're saying I need to watch the package temp. I'm confused by that but I like those temps! The other temp CPU temp I could swear was the important one to watch. It confused the hell out of me because OCCT doesn't give you the "package" temp, it gives the CPU temp. Same with AI Suite it reads and displays the CPU temp. Thanks for your advice. I did re-seat the cooler and this time I used some Arctic Silver 5. Maybe my times will get better as the paste cures.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well Just bought me a AMD radeon XFX 280X DD hopefully its good.. will find out in 2 weeks or so
> 
> $325 plus shipping.. not bad I say
> 
> 
> 
> When is arrives pop over to the 280x/270x club and I will add you if you would like.
Click to expand...

.... 280x is part of the 7970 club ! on this note just bought a fifth ! till i get my 290xs i figued my 2011 intel needs a good gpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> Found some time to mess around with my new 990fx Saber r2.0 board.
> What do you guys think of this? Haven't tested prime yet but IBT avx on maximum is also pretty heavy right?


not bad, better question though, how are you liking it ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A bit surprising to some people
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1384013/fs/1382721


HAHAHAHAHA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Chopper1591: OCCT and P95 have been humming along just fine for a while for me, but IBT was giving me nothing but trouble until today. You need to run it longer though. I have had lots of IBT crashes around the 9-12 run mark.
> 
> I'm calling Blackie stable now. I don't care what you call me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been working on the HTT and NB and it seems to be ok now with both the NB and HTT at 2508mhz. Decided to do a custom run using 12196mb of ram. It was running along just fine for a while.
> 
> Have you ever heard the saying: "It don't rain but it pours."?
> 
> First the antivirus that I forgot to shut down started its scheduled scan. Then my attempts to shut it down only got another scan running. Then the mailman showed up and the dogs started barking so my wife tossed them into this room and shut the door. Then the heater kicked in. This puter is sitting high up on a desk and there is a floor vent a little over a meter in front of it. This is good in the summer as it blows cold air into the front of the puter case, but bad in the winter when it is blowing hot air...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it has IBT going plus 2 scans with hot air blowing into it. Yeah it overheated. So I tossed something over the heater vent and opened the door to cool it down. Eventually the scans ended and it finished the IBT too.
> 
> I call this puter Blackie because it's well, black. It may be black on the outside and blue on the inside but he has a heart of Gold. PASSED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the 13mhz minimum. That happened right at the start when the cpu hit full load and it took some time for the fans to spool up. Likewise with the 67.1C max temp. Even when it was overheating it only hit 66C. One thing does need looking into. The fans never did hit max rpms.


serious question... why does everyone think you need to keep ht +cpu/nb tied at the same speed? it does NOT HELP, i have not seen one shread of prof, and none of my tests show it does help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> How do you like the Devil 270x?
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. It's a real beast of a card. Will be getting a second one in a couple months
> 
> Although since I'm on the subject. Will my CPU FX 8320 at 4.5ghz bottlneck? Cause I play bf4 and a few other games and don't see full gpu usage.
Click to expand...

no, just no, as always intels will spit out a better shinier number in benches, but i run quadfire and my 8350 pushes them much better. i really do blame the benches for this misdemeanor belief as i could program anything to give better numbers to certain cpus....
with that said intel does have some minor improvements over amd in multi gpu, but you can push them just fine with amd.

fyi my amd rig is still my main rig, i just use the 2011 for playing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You have 30c to play with although use ibtavx for full stability there is a link in op of the thread for you
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying I need to watch the package temp. I'm confused by that but I like those temps! The other temp CPU temp I could swear was the important one to watch. It confused the hell out of me because OCCT doesn't give you the "package" temp, it gives the CPU temp. Same with AI Suite it reads and displays the CPU temp. Thanks for your advice. I did re-seat the cooler and this time I used some Arctic Silver 5. Maybe my times will get better as the paste cures.
Click to expand...

huh?

1 socket temp is important, stay below 72c socket IF you have apm enabled.
2 package aka core temp stay below 62 is most widely accepted

3 download hwinfo64, you will thank me


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wonder who started this cpu bottleneck baloney? just because you aren't 100% gpu usage doesn't mean you are bottlenecked somewhere else.
> 
> It depends how much work there is for the gpu to do from what i have seen in bf4 , the only time it maxes out is when there is smoke , a helluva lot of movement or you get near the edge of the map and it blurrs the screen.
> 
> I've seen a single core socket 939 cpu running 3.0ghz max out a 460 GTX and I've seen the opposite too, there's just so many other things going on it's hard to get a hold on.
> 
> Short answer... no. lol


Bottle neck is very misunderstood I think. The standard pc is gpu bottle necked. It's just a bad description IMO. When adding a 2nd powerful gpu it will cause the cpu to be the limiting factor. So in theory yes it is, but it won't be a problem.

That's what people are really asking. Will it function poorly cpu bound. The answer is no. You just need to overclock to lower this affect. But if you are asking if a overclocked 4960k would get more fps. Then yes it would.

I am glad a $1000 cpu isn't required for good gaming rig though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I love it. It's a real beast of a card. Will be getting a second one in a couple months
> 
> Although since I'm on the subject. Will my CPU FX 8320 at 4.5ghz bottlneck? Cause I play bf4 and a few other games and don't see full gpu usage.


I run my 8350 at 4.7 Ghz and X-Fired with the 7870 Devil I got over 19000 Graphics score on 3DMark11 and 66.6 Fps and 2788 score on Unigen Valley on extreme HD so I would say no. Of course if you overclock higher on CPU and RAM the physics will get better, but in games it's great. I have seen R9 290's that can't get 19000 Graphics on 3DMark11. Not sure about the 290's in Valley but I am sure I at least close.

Proof -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wonder who started this cpu bottleneck baloney? just because you aren't 100% gpu usage doesn't mean you are bottlenecked somewhere else.
> 
> It depends how much work there is for the gpu to do from what i have seen in bf4 , the only time it maxes out is when there is smoke , a helluva lot of movement or you get near the edge of the map and it blurrs the screen.
> 
> I've seen a single core socket 939 cpu running 3.0ghz max out a 460 GTX and I've seen the opposite too, there's just so many other things going on it's hard to get a hold on.
> 
> Short answer... no. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle neck is very misunderstood I think. The standard pc is gpu bottle necked. It's just a bad description IMO. When adding a 2nd powerful gpu it will cause the cpu to be the limiting factor. So in theory yes it is, but it won't be a problem.
> 
> That's what people are really asking. Will it function poorly cpu bound. The answer is no. You just need to overclock to lower this affect. But if you are asking if a overclocked 4960k would get more fps. Then yes it would.
> 
> I am glad a $1000 cpu isn't required for good gaming rig though.
Click to expand...

i like this answer !


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> So you're saying I need to watch the package temp. I'm confused by that but I like those temps! The other temp CPU temp I could swear was the important one to watch. It confused the hell out of me because OCCT doesn't give you the "package" temp, it gives the CPU temp. Same with AI Suite it reads and displays the CPU temp. Thanks for your advice. I did re-seat the cooler and this time I used some Arctic Silver 5. Maybe my times will get better as the paste cures.


As mega said.. Both have thermal limits but socket or what is referred as cpu can go up to70c if it reaches that a fan on the vrms and/or the backside of the socket will greatly reduce that temp

The package temp refers to the actual silicon inside the chip and that has a max safe of 62c

So yes you have a bit to go but I'm sure you will hit the boards limit before you hit the thermal limit


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> serious question... why does everyone think you need to keep ht +cpu/nb tied at the same speed? it does NOT HELP, i have not seen one shread of prof, and none of my tests show it does help.


1. It works better for me as in more stable. Also, I spent hours searching and there are two camps. One says 2200 and 2600 and the other says keep them about the same.

2. These guys say this is what you should do, and they built this motherboard. Serious answer.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1. It works better for me as in more stable. Also, I spent hours searching and there are two camps. One says 2200 and 2600 and the other says keep them about the same.
> 
> 2. These guys say this is what you should do, and they built this motherboard. Serious answer.


Real answer there is no need to keep them linked

Cpu/nb is good for ram since it controls the IMC

Ht controls other communications, I run around 2700 on ht it helps a lot more for multi GPU set ups

Full answer do what gives you best performance/stability


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Real answer there is no need to keep them linked
> 
> Cpu/nb is good for ram since it controls the IMC
> 
> Ht controls other communications, I run around 2700 on ht it helps a lot more for multi GPU set ups
> 
> Full answer do what gives you best performance/stability


What I gather in my recent quest to UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING







is that HT being that which is what the CPU uses to talk to the NB which houses the PCI-e, having a somewhat faster HT allows for greater Bandwidth for the trafficking of the information which in turn explains the necessity of Higher HT with >1 GPUS. Lowering your HT from stock gains nothing more than the ability to have higher bench results Where HT is not in the testing scenario ie: 3dMark would need HT whereas Hwbot would not. Lower HT = less heat and less voltage draw allowing for a albeit slightly higher OC for some suicide bench runs.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I run my 8350 at 4.7 Ghz and X-Fired with the 7870 Devil I got over 19000 Graphics score on 3DMark11 and 66.6 Fps and 2788 score on Unigen Valley on extreme HD so I would say no. Of course if you overclock higher on CPU and RAM the physics will get better, but in games it's great. I have seen R9 290's that can't get 19000 Graphics on 3DMark11. Not sure about the 290's in Valley but I am sure I at least close.
> 
> Proof -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Let me tell you a story about 2 crappy 7770s... . I stomp Skyrim with them with beautiful graphics and 75FPS capped. MY god wait till I get a 290X (or a 290 still debating with my inner demons







). Anyway shadows in that game ( oh sorry this is just something Interesting I found and tried ) can easily run at 4096 on most good-great systems. 8192 rez shadows however have been warned to cause serious issues hence warnings everywhere not to run them. Well I have news THEY WERE RIGHT. But man those shadows look good.

8192 shadows they look so clean and crisp awesome in the slideshow they create.

4096 shadows look good but not nearly as smooth and crisp but also allow for a viewing that doesn't mimic 1920s black and whites.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> serious question... why does everyone think you need to keep ht +cpu/nb tied at the same speed? it does NOT HELP, i have not seen one shread of prof, and none of my tests show it does help.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It works better for me as in more stable. Also, I spent hours searching and there are two camps. One says 2200 and 2600 and the other says keep them about the same.
> 
> 2. These guys say this is what you should do, and they built this motherboard. Serious answer.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1. It works better for me as in more stable. Also, I spent hours searching and there are two camps. One says 2200 and 2600 and the other says keep them about the same.
> 
> 2. These guys say this is what you should do, and they built this motherboard. Serious answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real answer there is no need to keep them linked
> 
> Cpu/nb is good for ram since it controls the IMC
> 
> Ht controls other communications, I run around 2700 on ht it helps a lot more for multi GPU set ups
> 
> Full answer do what gives you best performance/stability
Click to expand...

and i 2700/3900 cpu.nb/ht


----------



## Frogeye

Thanks for the help!


after a 10 minute OCCT run

Checking out HWinfo


----------



## azanimefan

ok... think i need some feedback.

my fx8320 seems to be pretty good... but sadly i can't keep it cool, though the voltage seems alright. Thought i could use some feedback.

Right now i'm sitting at 1.4250V vcore and 4.8ghz, seems to be stable in both OCCT and Prime95 (granted, short runs); problem is i'm temp throttling after like 5minutes in occt and 15 in prime. likely need to reapply my thermal paste (though its been a while since i messed up a thermal paste application). It will load into windows no problem at that voltage up to 5.2ghz... and i'm still far short of the vcore i expected to run into thermal issues.

so i'm open to ideas on settings in my bios i can work with that might drop the temps a little... obviously i'll redo the thermal paste if these ideas don't help, though i'm not too keen on the burn in period for arctic silver, and i'm 99% certain i got it right already...


----------



## Mega Man

anyone see this.... 



 supposed to be a preview of mantle according to facebook


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> ok... think i need some feedback.
> 
> my fx8320 seems to be pretty good... but sadly i can't keep it cool, though the voltage seems alright. Thought i could use some feedback.
> 
> Right now i'm sitting at 1.4250V vcore and 4.8ghz, seems to be stable in both OCCT and Prime95 (granted, short runs); problem is i'm temp throttling after like 5minutes in occt and 15 in prime. likely need to reapply my thermal paste (though its been a while since i messed up a thermal paste application). It will load into windows no problem at that voltage up to 5.2ghz... and i'm still far short of the vcore i expected to run into thermal issues.
> 
> so i'm open to ideas on settings in my bios i can work with that might drop the temps a little... obviously i'll redo the thermal paste if these ideas don't help, though i'm not too keen on the burn in period for arctic silver, and i'm 99% certain i got it right already...


I see your using the H100 cooler. Are you running any fans over the motherboards North bridge and the VRM/mosfets of the motherboard. When you use a waterblock on the cpu you lose airflow directly over those areas and will need to find a way to get some air moving over them. I'm not sure what you have in place but that it sounds like what your issue may be.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Decent oc for the volts. As for temps, well it's so hard to know, if you were running on a GD-80, I would say it was warmer than it should be. But the ASUS boards tend to run the chips a little hotter so it may be just fine. Nice ram btw, I should have pounced on that set too.
> 
> The biggest piece of the puzzle with an H-100 is getting a proper mount, honestly if you are off only a quarter of a turn on one screw or the other, it can screw up how well it contacts the heatspeader.


Yeah I noticed that...

But both screws on the h100 are turned down completely, so it should be pretty flat right? I am amazed how much stress(physical) the board can take....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Maximum is a good start to stability. Some would like to also run Prime 95 for a while also to make sure.
> 
> edited due to seeing pic correctly


Yeah will do prime after I reach a desired clock/temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not bad, better question though, how are you liking it ?


It aint too bad.
But it was just a first try. I will keep pushing until I am less then 5c below max temps and start blending.

What do you guys think?
Should I try to keep the ram at the speed it is now?(2400 9-11-11)
Or lower the ram a bit(2000-2133) and clock the cpu higher?

I mostly use the system for gaming and sometimes video encoding.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I noticed that...
> 
> But both screws on the h100 are turned down completely, so it should be pretty flat right? I am amazed how much stress(physical) the board can take....
> Yeah will do prime after I reach a desired clock/temp.
> It aint too bad.
> But it was just a first try. I will keep pushing until I am less then 5c below max temps and start blending.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Should I try to keep the ram at the speed it is now?(2400 9-11-11)
> Or lower the ram a bit(2000-2133) and clock the cpu higher?
> 
> I mostly use the system for gaming and sometimes video encoding.


Low tight ram is better for encoding faster ram for gaming.. Although I don't see much difference between 2400 cas9 and 2133 cas8 but if you drop to 2200 you might be able to lower other timings to give you a little more boost in speed


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Low tight ram is better for encoding faster ram for gaming.. Although I don't see much difference between 2400 cas9 and 2133 cas8 but if you drop to 2200 you might be able to lower other timings to give you a little more boost in speed


Yeah ok.

But with my 955 BE lower ram speeds meant more overclocking headroom.
Isn't that the case with the 83x0 chips?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah ok.
> 
> But with my 955 BE lower ram speeds meant more overclocking headroom.
> Isn't that the case with the 83x0 chips?


Not from what ive seen, 83xx isn't as tightly related to the ram speed due to the stronger IMC there is a point of heat that you could say as to reach higher clocks you need to raise the cpu/nb but it doesn't have any other effect than that


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I noticed that...
> 
> *But both screws on the h100 are turned down completely, so it should be pretty flat right*? I am amazed how much stress(physical) the board can take....
> Yeah will do prime after I reach a desired clock/temp.
> It aint too bad.
> But it was just a first try. I will keep pushing until I am less then 5c below max temps and start blending.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Should I try to keep the ram at the speed it is now?(2400 9-11-11)
> Or lower the ram a bit(2000-2133) and clock the cpu higher?
> 
> I mostly use the system for gaming and sometimes video encoding.


Not necessarily, I've seen people bend the tab on the side of the cooling plate from botching a mount, subsequent mounts will always be uneven. That's probably the weakest part of the H-100's mounting system, but I really like it for how easy it is to swap from one rig to another









The Thermaltake 2.0 extremes I have are only slightly better , but the nuts embedded in the back plate can strip out so you have to be careful of that.


----------



## brunnen153

Hey guys, what do you think of my first overclock?

Most important question to me are the temps: After 10 minutes of Prime95 (Small FFT) my CPU temp reads around 70 °C (Package Temp is at 53 °C). I'm going to run a full stability test soon, but first I'd like to know from you guys if you think that this Overclock is OK.

My motherboard is a Asus M5A99FX and I've got a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A CPU cooler. I used the thermal paste that came with the cooler, but I also got some Arctic Silver 5 that I could use if that would improve the temps.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

temps seem a bit high for that voltage, but then I'm not familiar with that cooler... I bet you can get a higher clock at that voltage too... never actually tried with a 8320, but most people I've known could get similar results to a 8350 out of it... overall though... good job!

... here is something I'd like opinions on... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1994144

unless I get another cold day or a better cooler this is the best my cooling will take... gpu is volt locked and I can't go but a few mhz higher on it before it destabilizes... sooo this is pretty much the best gaming OC for cpu and gpu I can do...


----------



## Sadmoto

Hey guys! Ive been getting the OC itch and I think I'm going to try OCing my 8320 even though I don't need it, I'm curious to its limits.
I was wondering, is there any settings I NEED to change? do I turn the "turbo boost" off?
settings I should try, or just things to know when ocing these chips on a gigabyte bios?









Edit:

well I tried the auto tune on amd CCC, it got up to 4.4 on stock volts and it failed when testing 4.5 and never went above 57c, granted its not a prime test, so I did just that:

when running at [email protected] volts everything was going good for about 5 min then, on core #7

"Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test.
ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT"

which according to the readme online, its a software/driver problem, I'm not exactly sure how to pin this down though, its a fresh install of windows 8.1, only using KB/M, AFAIK I'm fully updated


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey guys! Ive been getting the OC itch and I think I'm going to try OCing my 8320 even though I don't need it, I'm curious to its limits.
> I was wondering, is there any settings I NEED to change? do I turn the "turbo boost" off?
> settings I should try, or just things to know when ocing these chips on a gigabyte bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD CCC has the auto tune you have to try before it gives you CPU OC options, should I try it to see what it says or go straight into bios?


Do not use auto tune, it never really works. Generally speaking raise your multi one step at a time whilst changing nothing else and see if it is stable, if stable up one more till it isn't, then add voltage and test again till you reach a max temp or voltage.

Although you may wanna reseat your cooler. Doesn't look to be working well. Cant get worse.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Do not use auto tune, it never really works. Generally speaking raise your multi one step at a time whilst changing nothing else and see if it is stable, if stable up one more till it isn't, then add voltage and test again till you reach a max temp or voltage.
> 
> Although you may wanna reseat your cooler. Doesn't look to be working well. Cant get worse.


well I went against your advice a little and tried the auto tune (before your post)








didn't seem to hurt it and I was curious to see what it would stop at, I still plan to go into the bios and fine tune.

why may you say that about my cooler? because of my post about the TMPIN0~2? or my 57c @4.4?
I had myself worried about I now realize for my board they aren't all cpu socket temps like it was for my m4a87 +
TMPIN0 is the "mainboard" I think its down by the SB or near the ram, I think its meant to record "ambient-like" temps
TMPIN1 is the CPU socket, its always the same as PIN2 or a few degrees above
and TMPIN2 is the CPU itself, Its identical to the CPU chip
at least for my mobo.

it easily could be a bad seat though, I've only done it a few times, but going from 55c to 58c isn't much of a temp climb when going from 3.5 to 4.4, at least IMO but I could be wrong haha


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> well I went against your advice a little and tried the auto tune (before your post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't seem to hurt it and I was curious to see what it would stop at, I still plan to go into the bios and fine tune.
> 
> why may you say that about my cooler? because of my post about the TMPIN0~2? or my 57c @4.4?
> I had myself worried about I now realize for my board they aren't all cpu socket temps like it was for my m4a87 +
> TMPIN0 is the "mainboard" I think its down by the SB or near the ram, I think its meant to record "ambient-like" temps
> TMPIN1 is the CPU socket, its always the same as PIN2 or a few degrees above
> and TMPIN2 is the CPU itself, Its identical to the CPU chip
> at least for my mobo.
> 
> it easily could be a bad seat though, I've only done it a few times, but going from 55c to 58c isn't much of a temp climb when going from 3.5 to 4.4, at least IMO but I could be wrong haha


OOOPS I see now I got you mixed up with the other guy posted above you, his were high.


----------



## X-Alt

@Deadboy, I dont want to add volts for moar clock speed, since 1.325 Core Voltage (1.3 is said to be the MAX or else your card is pretty much did not win the lottery and you are shortening its lfiespan) and 1.63 Mem can get me to 1.2GHz/6950 Memory. However, diminishing returns, this PO$ they call GPU Tweak and the silicon lottery all tell me its in vain since at those temps it hits like 71C, rights now its like 62 Max..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brunnen153*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think of my first overclock?
> 
> Most important question to me are the temps: After 10 minutes of Prime95 (Small FFT) my CPU temp reads around 70 °C (Package Temp is at 53 °C). I'm going to run a full stability test soon, but first I'd like to know from you guys if you think that this Overclock is OK.
> 
> My motherboard is a Asus M5A99FX and I've got a Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A CPU cooler. I used the thermal paste that came with the cooler, but I also got some Arctic Silver 5 that I could use if that would improve the temps.


I would start with doing a remount of the cooler. Temps look a bit high on that voltage. Again I don't have experience with that particular cooler but it should cool better I guess.
Use the dot method to apply the paste.

Also what is the stock voltage of your chip? Some have a higher stock voltage then others. If you don't know how to read this: reset the bios settings and see what the vcore defaults to.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

I may be getting an FX-8320 CPU and (possibly) an ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 motherboard tomorrow. Will I need to update the BIOS for that motherboard in order for the FX-8320 to work, or is the motherboard already pre-updated to work with the FX-8320/8350 CPU's?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I may be getting an FX-8320 CPU and (possibly) an ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 motherboard tomorrow. Will I need to update the BIOS for that motherboard in order for the FX-8320 to work, or is the motherboard already pre-updated to work with the FX-8320/8350 CPU's?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/


If you get the board brand new it should already have the needed bios version. Mine, which I bought a week ago, did.

I am sure you will be happy with the board.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If you get the board brand new it should already have the needed bios version. Mine, which I bought a week ago, did.
> 
> I am sure you will be happy with the board.


Yeah, I'm most likely getting the FX-8320 CPU tomorrow, but I'm still not sure yet if I can realistically afford to get a new motherboard. That being said, if I do get the FX-8320, I'll most likely need to upgrade to a higher-end motherboard, as the one I have now is a lower-end motherboard, and probably won't last very long with an FX CPU installed, even at stock speeds. If I need to get a better motherboard (which I'll most likely have to do) I'm going to spend the money and get a good motherboard, not another cheap one, which is why I'm choosing the ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. It seems to be the best, most reliable, and most durable motherboard for under $200 (in my area) and the fact that the motherboard has a 5-year warranty (instead of the standard 3-year) is pretty awesome, in my opinion. I've heard nothing but fantastic things about the motherboard, so... yeah









I'll probably just try and sell my current CPU and motherboard to make up the loss in cash.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If you get the board brand new it should already have the needed bios version. Mine, which I bought a week ago, did.
> 
> I am sure you will be happy with the board.


The R2 should have support even from the day1 BIOS. Even so, flashing is so easy and I would advise putting the latest BIOS. Insert stick, press button for 3 secs, wait 2 mins and boom safely flashed BIOS...


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Yeah, I would think the motherboard would have support for the FX CPU's from day-one. Just was curious.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_zEC12_%28microprocessor%29 uh.... wow.......just wow...


----------



## Wirerat

Not to be rude or anything but you might wanna take down your appraisal if you do not have the required 35 rep points. The mods will be PM ing you to spank your hand if you dont.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Not to be rude or anything but you might wanna take down your appraisal if you do not have the required 35 rep points. The mods will be PM ing you to spank your hand if you dont.


Thanks, I edited my post to not include appraisals. Yeah, I wasn't trying to sell my parts on here. Just wanted some advice on what's a fair price. I honestly didn't know I had to have a certain amount of REP points in order to even think about putting prices of my parts in my posts.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Thanks, I edited my post to not include appraisals. Yeah, I wasn't trying to sell my parts on here. Just wanted some advice on what's a fair price. I honestly didn't know I had to have a certain amount of REP points in order to even think about putting prices of my parts in my posts.


I made the same mistake before. No worries







its explained HERE


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_zEC12_%28microprocessor%29 uh.... wow.......just wow...


It has tons of die space and a different application tho..


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I made the same mistake before. No worries


I would imagine I would definitely notice a performance increase in almost everything I do with my desktop going from a Phenom II X4 965 BE to an FX-8320. I've been reading a lot of reviews, and it looks like the FX-8320 is on-par, if not better than Sandy-Bridge and Ivy-Bridge Core i5's, and even i7's, in some applications. The only thing that worries me is single-threaded performance, but from what I've read, the FX-8320 still beats the Phenom II X4 965 BE in single-threaded applications.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I would imagine I would definitely notice a performance increase in almost everything I do with my desktop going from a Phenom II X4 965 BE to an FX-8320. I've been reading a lot of reviews, and it looks like the FX-8320 is on-par, if not better than Sandy-Bridge and Ivy-Bridge Core i5's, and even i7's, in some applications. The only thing that worries me is single-threaded performance, but from what I've read, the FX-8320 still beats the Phenom II X4 965 BE in single-threaded applications.


Your motherboard would need to be upgraded. The MSI 970 G46 is plagued with problems when paired with a FX cpu. I killed one with a overclocked FX6300.

I would look Here Considereing you will need a mobo anyway I would consider both intel/Amd according to your needs and budget.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Its a bit old but I wanted to post here first,

I have an nVidia 460 SC EE voltage unlocked freshly repasted new thermal past about 3 weeks ago, for sale.

Pm me if interested


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Your motherboard would need to be upgraded. The MSI 970 G46 is plagued with problems when paired with a FX cpu. I killed one with a overclocked FX6300.
> 
> I would look Here Considereing you will need a mobo anyway I would consider both intel/Amd according to your needs and budget.


I killed one of those too... not the greatest vrm's on that board... and when mine went it took my bulldozer cpu with it.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The R2 should have support even from the day1 BIOS. Even so, flashing is so easy and I would advise putting the latest BIOS. Insert stick, press button for 3 secs, wait 2 mins and boom safely flashed BIOS...


I am pretty sure the board didn't support 83x0 chips from day1. But I do second your advice to upgrade to the latest bios anyway. It is indeed very easy and fast.
Just name the bios file to the appropriate name(read it up in the manual or the website), stick it in the usb port next to the flashback button and hold the button for 3 sec's.

8300 cpu's are supported from 1006 bios. Newest bios is 2104 so you need to buy the board from someone who has it for a very long time for it to have such an old bios that it won't support 8300 cpu's.


----------



## Sadmoto

I was beginning to worry because my one core was failing and then starting others to chain fail.
but I went into my bios and realized my vcore was 1.*2*75v







@ 4.4, no wonder, now its back up to 1.375v it was at before and 0 problems 15min in and at 52c max, 55c socket max.









edit: is it normal for the cores to occasionally fluctuate when in prime or should it stay at the constant set speed?
no errors, and I don't think throttling happens at 52c? ?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I was beginning to worry because my one core was failing and then starting others to chain fail.
> but I went into my bios and realized my vcore was 1.*2*75v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 4.4, no wonder, now its back up to 1.375v it was at before and 0 problems 15min in and at 52c max, 55c socket max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: is it normal for the cores to occasionally fluctuate when in prime or should it stay at the constant set speed?
> no errors, and I don't think throttling happens at 52c? ?


How much do they fluctuate?
You made sure you disabled all power savings?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I killed one of those too... not the greatest vrm's on that board... and when mine went it took my bulldozer cpu with it.


I was lucky. I noticed my ram amount jumping up and down with each power cycle. I had this happen to me before on a mobo right before it died. So I sent my 970-g46 to msi for RMA. it was only 1.5 years old. I am waiting to hear back from MSI right now as I just sent it in 2 weeks ago. I choose my fx6300 thinking it would be ok on that board. If I had known I needed a board anyway I would have gotten a FX8350 or I7.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How much do they fluctuate?
> You made sure you disabled all power savings?


I did C&Q and it still fluctuated but i then turned APM off and it stopped, now going 4.3 @ 1.356v and a max of 55c so far stable.
thank you!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I did C&Q and it still fluctuated but i then turned APM off and it stopped, now going 4.3 @ 1.356v and a max of 55c so far stable.
> thank you!


Your welcome.
But be sure to disable *all* power saving features while you work your way to a stable overclock.
This includes: c&q, c1,c6, apm.
These features(except apm) can be enabled after you found your desired overclock to lower temps and/or save on power usage.

55c max, is that package or cpu temp?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Your welcome.
> But be sure to disable *all* power saving features while you work your way to a stable overclock.
> This includes: c&q, c1,c6, apm.
> These features(except apm) can be enabled after you found your desired overclock to lower temps and/or save on power usage.
> 
> 55c max, is that package or cpu temp?


If that's core, than its too high for a macho.. My 212 EVO+8320 gets to like [email protected] with an hour of P95 and 56C on IBT Very High..


----------



## brunnen153

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I would start with doing a remount of the cooler. Temps look a bit high on that voltage. Again I don't have experience with that particular cooler but it should cool better I guess.
> Use the dot method to apply the paste.


Yes I also thought about that, because when I built my computer I had some problems while installing that cooler. I'll try it in the next few days, but first I need to get some isopropyl alcohol to clean the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Also what is the stock voltage of your chip? Some have a higher stock voltage then others. If you don't know how to read this: reset the bios settings and see what the vcore defaults to.


Stock voltage was 1.392V at stock frequency and after some further tweaking I am now at 1.356V with 4.2GHz. I think that's the lowest I can get, because else I get errors in Prime. I still need to do a full Prime test with these settings, but I'll probably return to stock speeds until I have time to remount the cooler. After that I'll look at it again and see if the temps improve.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah ok.
> 
> But with my 955 BE lower ram speeds meant more overclocking headroom.
> Isn't that the case with the 83x0 chips?
> 
> 
> 
> Not from what ive seen, 83xx isn't as tightly related to the ram speed due to the stronger IMC there is a point of heat that you could say as to reach higher clocks you need to raise the cpu/nb but it doesn't have any other effect than that
Click to expand...




unless you are like me and running a crazy high cpu/nb then no, only thing it does do is raise heat with cpu/nb volts, but if you run near stock then you are fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I noticed that...
> 
> *But both screws on the h100 are turned down completely, so it should be pretty flat right*? I am amazed how much stress(physical) the board can take....
> Yeah will do prime after I reach a desired clock/temp.
> It aint too bad.
> But it was just a first try. I will keep pushing until I am less then 5c below max temps and start blending.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Should I try to keep the ram at the speed it is now?(2400 9-11-11)
> Or lower the ram a bit(2000-2133) and clock the cpu higher?
> 
> I mostly use the system for gaming and sometimes video encoding.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, I've seen people bend the tab on the side of the cooling plate from botching a mount, subsequent mounts will always be uneven. That's probably the weakest part of the H-100's mounting system, but I really like it for how easy it is to swap from one rig to another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thermaltake 2.0 extremes I have are only slightly better , but the nuts embedded in the back plate can strip out so you have to be careful of that.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey guys! Ive been getting the OC itch and I think I'm going to try OCing my 8320 even though I don't need it, I'm curious to its limits.
> I was wondering, is there any settings I NEED to change? do I turn the "turbo boost" off?
> settings I should try, or just things to know when ocing these chips on a gigabyte bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> well I tried the auto tune on amd CCC, it got up to 4.4 on stock volts and it failed when testing 4.5 and never went above 57c, granted its not a prime test, so I did just that:
> 
> when running at [email protected] volts everything was going good for about 5 min then, on core #7
> 
> "Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test.
> ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT"
> 
> which according to the readme online, its a software/driver problem, I'm not exactly sure how to pin this down though, its a fresh install of windows 8.1, only using KB/M, AFAIK I'm fully updated





they lie, it means your unstable
also dont use that as it will not be stable, let us know if you have any questions about ocing your cpu


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> I may be getting an FX-8320 CPU and (possibly) an ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 motherboard tomorrow. Will I need to update the BIOS for that motherboard in order for the FX-8320 to work, or is the motherboard already pre-updated to work with the FX-8320/8350 CPU's?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/





even if you do, you just need to download a bios onto a usb formatted in fat32, rename it ( would have to look it up to see what to name it to, and push the bios flashback button, you do not need ram or cpu only a psu and the board to flash the bios


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I was beginning to worry because my one core was failing and then starting others to chain fail.
> but I went into my bios and realized my vcore was 1.*2*75v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 4.4, no wonder, now its back up to 1.375v it was at before and 0 problems 15min in and at 52c max, 55c socket max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: is it normal for the cores to occasionally fluctuate when in prime or should it stay at the constant set speed?
> no errors, and I don't think throttling happens at 52c? ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How much do they fluctuate?
> You made sure you disabled all power savings?
> 
> 
> 
> I did C&Q and it still fluctuated but i then turned APM off and it stopped, now going 4.3 @ 1.356v and a max of 55c so far stable.
> thank you!
Click to expand...




you can leave apm on and turn on hpc and it will stop downclocking to keep in the tdp, however with that said you will still throttle if your socket hits 72.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I did C&Q and it still fluctuated but i then turned APM off and it stopped, now going 4.3 @ 1.356v and a max of 55c so far stable.
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> But be sure to disable *all* power saving features while you work your way to a stable overclock.
> This includes: c&q, c1,c6, apm.
> These features(except apm) can be enabled after you found your desired overclock to lower temps and/or save on power usage.
> 
> 55c max, is that package or cpu temp?
Click to expand...

i dont. i found it is never needed


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Your welcome.
> But be sure to disable *all* power saving features while you work your way to a stable overclock.
> This includes: c&q, c1,c6, apm.
> These features(except apm) can be enabled after you found your desired overclock to lower temps and/or save on power usage.
> 
> 55c max, is that package or cpu temp?


yea 55c, well it peaks to that, but it runs more around 52/53c at 4.320ghz with my vcore set to 1.375v.
but my mobo is throwing me off with settings around vcore,
I remember on my old board it had an "overvoltage" settings= where you could set +50mv,100mv and 150 mv and it would let you use up to that extra voltage, so if stock was 1.4v and you had 150mv overvoltage, you cpu would use up to 1.55v IF it was needed, so when idle, it would go down to like 1v and up to 1.55v on load.

on this one if you set a number it pretty much runs that volt to the cpu, so even if your running idle and its 1.4ghz, your still using the 1.320~1.375v instead of the 0.9v or so it uses when on "Auto" setting which I do not like at all.

Am I just being dumb?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

that CCC doesn't do well on OC'ing in auto mode.... I tried it once just to see... and it wouldn't pass 2 mins of Prime 95 nor a standard run of ITB.... I forget who it was originally talking about using it... but bad idea, bad idea, bad idea, bad idea... unless you "like" random blue screens


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> temps seem a bit high for that voltage, but then I'm not familiar with that cooler... I bet you can get a higher clock at that voltage too... never actually tried with a 8320, but most people I've known could get similar results to a 8350 out of it... overall though... good job!
> 
> ... here is something I'd like opinions on... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1994144
> 
> *unless I get another cold day or a better cooler this is the best my cooling will take*... gpu is volt locked and I can't go but a few mhz higher on it before it destabilizes... sooo this is pretty much the best gaming OC for cpu and gpu I can do...


Pff, easy solution, move to Chicago during winter. It was -4F lastr night (-20C) and will probably be that way for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_zEC12_%28microprocessor%29 uh.... wow.......just wow...


That's enterprise for you. Not all that special really, just an upgrade from older chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Its a bit old but I wanted to post here first,
> 
> I have an nVidia 460 SC EE voltage unlocked freshly repasted new thermal past about 3 weeks ago, for sale.
> 
> Pm me if interested


You can put marketplace sale or wanted threads in your sig with your rigs since you have an open spot, to avoid complications with the mods.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pff, easy solution, move to Chicago during winter. It was -4F lastr night (-20C) and will probably be that way for a while.
> That's enterprise for you. Not all that special really, just an upgrade from older chips.
> You can put marketplace sale or wanted threads in your sig with your rigs since you have an open spot, to avoid complications with the mods.


Thanks for the advice, it was more of a hey guys type thing as well this was thread that got me on these forums and been with ya guys for some time.. Merry Xmas eve by the way

If I don't uhave any takers alternatively I will do as you suggested


----------



## gertruude

happy xmas all


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pff, easy solution, move to Chicago during winter. It was -4F lastr night (-20C) and will probably be that way for a while.
> That's enterprise for you. Not all that special really, just an upgrade from older chips.
> You can put marketplace sale or wanted threads in your sig with your rigs since you have an open spot, to avoid complications with the mods.


WWWAAAIT. I Iive in the Chicago suburbs and my 8320 still gets hot


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> WWWAAAIT. I Iive in the Chicago suburbs and my 8320 still gets hot


Open your window


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> happy xmas all


Merry Xmas ya skallywag
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> WWWAAAIT. I Iive in the Chicago suburbs and my 8320 still gets hot


I miss the north
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Open your window


With fans and weird airflow contraption directly to all intake fans


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I just need a good custom loop lol... I was looking at a 120mm x 360mm x 35mm radiator.... it was part of a kit I saw... thinking of setting it up as an external cooling tower or maybe attaching it to the top of my PC box ... either way with push pull fan setup ... I'm not sure, but I think that should allow me to bump on up to 5 ghz with enough volts to make it prime stable and cool enough to run there for long periods... The kit was around $250 though... not sure of the quality....

This is it: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19406/ex-wat-252/XSPC_Raystorm_Customizable_RS360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137

what do you think? good? bad? recommendations?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I just need a good custom loop lol... I was looking at a 120mm x 360mm x 35mm radiator.... it was part of a kit I saw... thinking of setting it up as an external cooling tower or maybe attaching it to the top of my PC box ... either way with push pull fan setup ... I'm not sure, but I think that should allow me to bump on up to 5 ghz with enough volts to make it prime stable and cool enough to run there for long periods... The kit was around $250 though... not sure of the quality....
> 
> This is it: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19406/ex-wat-252/XSPC_Raystorm_Customizable_RS360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
> 
> what do you think? good? bad? recommendations?


Its a pretty decent kit


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I just need a good custom loop lol... I was looking at a 120mm x 360mm x 35mm radiator.... it was part of a kit I saw... thinking of setting it up as an external cooling tower or maybe attaching it to the top of my PC box ... either way with push pull fan setup ... I'm not sure, but I think that should allow me to bump on up to 5 ghz with enough volts to make it prime stable and cool enough to run there for long periods... The kit was around $250 though... not sure of the quality....
> 
> This is it: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19406/ex-wat-252/XSPC_Raystorm_Customizable_RS360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
> 
> what do you think? good? bad? recommendations?


That is close to what I have, 120mm more in rad space and a better pump, for the price its a bit more but for sure would give you what you want with room to grow, I'm not sure on price comparisons but it is a decent kit


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is close to what I have, 120mm more in rad space and a better pump, for the price its a bit more but for sure would give you what you want with room to grow, I'm not sure on price comparisons but it is a decent kit


I read some reviews on this, and it does a lot better than my H80....I just don't wont to rush into buying something that looks good and regret it later... unless someone has a better deal with basically the same or better components I think I will be getting this soon... I like the idea of getting the clear hose with blue UV coolant... my whole theme with this pc is blue/black...even my subwoofer had to conform... I will be putting the radiator somewhere outside the box though so it has to look decent whatever I get.... not enough room inside the box anywhere for that large of radiator, not to mention I would not want that thermal load in the box anyway.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that CCC doesn't do well on OC'ing in auto mode.... I tried it once just to see... and it wouldn't pass 2 mins of Prime 95 nor a standard run of ITB.... I forget who it was originally talking about using it... but bad idea, bad idea, bad idea, bad idea... unless you "like" random blue screens


yea I just did it just to see, I know its far from stable, Im now trying to learn this new bios.








I haven't gotten a single bsod yet, I did get the "test has stopped, computer needs to reboot" from CCC when it failed on 4.5 with 1.375v

I did a longer test and I still have core #7 have the ILLEGAL SUMOUT, do I need more vcore? I know when testing at 4.4 and higher the same thing happens but with 8, then 7.

edit: im still having the problem where im having abnormally high voltage when in idle i know for sure it doesnt take 1.368v for 1.4ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I read some reviews on this, and it does a lot better than my H80....I just don't wont to rush into buying something that looks good and regret it later... unless someone has a better deal with basically the same or better components I think I will be getting this soon... I like the idea of getting the clear hose with blue UV coolant... my whole theme with this pc is blue/black...even my subwoofer had to conform... I will be putting the radiator somewhere outside the box though so it has to look decent whatever I get.... not enough room inside the box anywhere for that large of radiator, not to mention I would not want that thermal load in the box anyway.


Well I have a downgrade version and I hold 5.1ghz so that one is a good kit, in fact that d5 pump is well respected, the only thing you could improve besides adding my rads is a thicker one, but once you see the prices you will understand why its the thinner, its a good buy and you won't be disappointed but it is not a bargain either


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I just need a good custom loop lol... I was looking at a 120mm x 360mm x 35mm radiator.... it was part of a kit I saw... thinking of setting it up as an external cooling tower or maybe attaching it to the top of my PC box ... either way with push pull fan setup ... I'm not sure, but I think that should allow me to bump on up to 5 ghz with enough volts to make it prime stable and cool enough to run there for long periods... The kit was around $250 though... not sure of the quality....
> 
> This is it: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19406/ex-wat-252/XSPC_Raystorm_Customizable_RS360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g30c83s137
> 
> what do you think? good? bad? recommendations?


personally dont buy a kit

just spend the monies and buy a custom loop now ( build it piece by piece on your own )

not that it is a bad kit, but you will spend more this way then just buying a custom loop, i would stay away from any dies though,. jsut get colored tubing, long story short almost all dyes are made from solids, which will eventually become solid and clog up your blocks. ( personal choice, you can but it requires alot more maint )

this site is a great read, and the only place i trust for water cooling reviews but this article is what i am talking about

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/

i recommend reading everything under misc before going into watercooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that CCC doesn't do well on OC'ing in auto mode.... I tried it once just to see... and it wouldn't pass 2 mins of Prime 95 nor a standard run of ITB.... I forget who it was originally talking about using it... but bad idea, bad idea, bad idea, bad idea... unless you "like" random blue screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I just did it just to see, I know its far from stable, Im now trying to learn this new bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten a single bsod yet, I did get the "test has stopped, computer needs to reboot" from CCC when it failed on 4.5 with 1.375v
> 
> I did a longer test and I still have core #7 have the ILLEGAL SUMOUT, do I need more vcore? I know when testing at 4.4 and higher the same thing happens but with 8, then 7.
> 
> edit: im still having the problem where im having abnormally high voltage when in idle i know for sure it doesnt take 1.368v for 1.4ghz
Click to expand...

apm is off


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> personally dont buy a kit
> 
> just spend the monies and buy a custom loop now ( build it piece by piece on your own )
> 
> not that it is a bad kit, but you will spend more this way then just buying a custom loop, i would stay away from any dies though,. jsut get colored tubing, long story short almost all dyes are made from solids, which will eventually become solid and clog up your blocks. ( personal choice, you can but it requires alot more maint )
> 
> this site is a great read, and the only place i trust for water cooling reviews but this article is what i am talking about
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/
> 
> i recommend reading everything under misc before going into watercooling
> apm is off


Thanks for the link.. I think I'll stick to colored tube then lol.. not worth the trouble... I do want as maintenance free as possible for sure.. I don't mind making a custom loop, but this will be my first soo that reading material will do me some good... thanks again... its a zoo on google when you just search for liquid cooling custom loops...I am planning on making this a semi permanent attachment to my case so I want to get this right as I will be likely using this for my cpu cooling as long as it lasts.... I do like the kit though... I will check into prices of building it up from scratch...maybe getting a larger radiator... would like a triple 140mm setup after all...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> personally dont buy a kit
> 
> just spend the monies and buy a custom loop now ( build it piece by piece on your own )
> 
> not that it is a bad kit, but you will spend more this way then just buying a custom loop, i would stay away from any dies though,. jsut get colored tubing, long story short almost all dyes are made from solids, which will eventually become solid and clog up your blocks. ( personal choice, you can but it requires alot more maint )
> 
> this site is a great read, and the only place i trust for water cooling reviews but this article is what i am talking about
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/
> 
> i recommend reading everything under misc before going into watercooling
> apm is off
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.. I think I'll stick to colored tube then lol.. not worth the trouble... I do want as maintenance free as possible for sure.. I don't mind making a custom loop, but this will be my first soo that reading material will do me some good... thanks again... its a zoo on google when you just search for liquid cooling custom loops...I am planning on making this a semi permanent attachment to my case so I want to get this right as I will be likely using this for my cpu cooling as long as it lasts.... I do like the kit though... I will check into prices of building it up from scratch...maybe getting a larger radiator... would like a triple 140mm setup after all...
Click to expand...

at present fans tech, i would stick to 120mm they are just built better currently ( more high static pressure options )


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> at present fans tech, i would stick to 120mm they are just built better currently ( more high static pressure options )


... well that will make it cheaper for me then... I have some nice fans here... at least I think they are nice... very quiet for the air they move... and not that much below the noisy fans that came with my H80 when it comes to air flow... @ 4.5 ghz they keep my cpu cool and happy during the worst I ever throw at it... a few more of them on a big enough rad. and I should be good...I have a lot of reading to do first though... probably will be march before i make the jump... sooo plenty of time to learn.


----------



## Mega Man

dont hesitate to ask any questions you have we are here to help !!!! + if you peice by peice it, even if it is more monies, you can get what you want, not what they give you, large upfront cost, good returns, be warned though it is a hobby, not a set it and forget it, worst case you can always get a h220 or h320, great little units !!


----------



## PimpSkyline

*Hey guys need some help*

i have turned OFF all Power Savings but in PRIME or IBT the Multi drops to 7 back and forth, i have had to use EXTREME LLC and it boosts from 1.36V to 1.41V temps are 32C on load, but the Multi is throwing me off. Where is the APM? it might be off, idk. I have a 990FXA UD5 btw.

Also, my 560Ti 2WIN decided running in SLI for once is to much and Died. lol So my X-Mas is sucking.

so yeah, where is the APM and how do i fix the throttling? Also, what is the best Program for monitoring temps and volts?

Thanks.


----------



## Mega Man

are you cooling your vrms ?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?


This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.


Didnt really help me. My VRMs normally throttle at 70c. I ziptied the stock fan to them and VRM temps were lower, but it just started throttling at 60c instead.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont hesitate to ask any questions you have we are here to help !!!! + if you peice by peice it, even if it is more monies, you can get what you want, not what they give you, large upfront cost, good returns, be warned though it is a hobby, not a set it and forget it, worst case you can always get a h220 or h320, great little units !!


well.. here is what I want from it... as close to maintenance free as possible... upgradable so I can expand to cool my video card is I choose...etc, dependable, I don't want to worry about it if I leave my system running overnight...and most important performance.. I want to run some serious OC on this chip and any future chips I get without wondering if my cooling can keep up with it... ... but then comes the $$ concern... I would love to get all that for around $200, but... 400$ isn't too much to spend if it will be usable for future chips and can be adapted to whatever system I chose to put it with only minor changes or upgrades..

I believe that just about any 360x12 or 480x120 radiator will be enough for me atm... I don't know much about pumps or blocks though... a good pump and block recommendation would help considerably...not to mention what coolant is best to use for lowest possible maintenance....heck I even thought about trying to make my own radiator out of copper condenser coils from an old ac I have here..lol.. but that's probably not a good idea is it?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Didnt really help me. My VRMs normally throttle at 70c. I ziptied the stock fan to them and VRM temps were lower, but it just started throttling at 60c instead.


before I got my ventilation right mine hit 75C on the vrms...but I've heard that ASUS sabertooth vrms are good to nearly 100C


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> 
> 
> This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.
Click to expand...

Yes got a high speed fan on my VRM/NB/SB sinks and its about 10C in my room, theirs no way their hot lol

I cant find APM in my BIOS either.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont hesitate to ask any questions you have we are here to help !!!! + if you peice by peice it, even if it is more monies, you can get what you want, not what they give you, large upfront cost, good returns, be warned though it is a hobby, not a set it and forget it, worst case you can always get a h220 or h320, great little units !!
> 
> 
> 
> well.. here is what I want from it... as close to maintenance free as possible... upgradable so I can expand to cool my video card is I choose...etc, dependable, I don't want to worry about it if I leave my system running overnight...and most important performance.. I want to run some serious OC on this chip and any future chips I get without wondering if my cooling can keep up with it... ... but then comes the $$ concern... I would love to get all that for around $200, but... 400$ isn't too much to spend if it will be usable for future chips and can be adapted to whatever system I chose to put it with only minor changes or upgrades..
> 
> I believe that just about any 360x12 or 480x120 radiator will be enough for me atm... I don't know much about pumps or blocks though... a good pump and block recommendation would help considerably...not to mention what coolant is best to use for lowest possible maintenance....heck I even thought about trying to make my own radiator out of copper condenser coils from an old ac I have here..lol.. but that's probably not a good idea is it?
Click to expand...

nah you wont get as good of results as you do from bought rads, back before watercooling that is what they did lol, besides venting refridgerant into atmosphere is illegal most places...

you may look into a h220 as a good starting point, very solid unit and good to expand with, @~120-160 it is awesome deal, based on 35x pump

all waterblocks are really close, i have a personal preference to swiftech, esp their fittings as they are cheap, but reliable,

basically ~90-100 = pump +housing ( basic but good d5 or ddc )
1xrad 50-90
tubing ~30
fittings ~20-40 ( basic system not like mine >.>, either comp or barbs, no angles )
block ~50-100 ( hint... check the marketplace on OCN for all these parts !!!)
res ~30-150
best basic 360 rad price i can find is when microcenter has swiftech 360s in stock ~56 iirc

lastly biocide i recommend jsut some pt nuke or IandH deadwater ~$4 will last years,l esp if you use nickel, silver may react with it

cheap starter tubing @ hd supply ~$8 for 10ft good stuff to start, i always recommend not getting exp tubing to start with
i also recommend using this clean straight cuts for cheap, works well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes got a high speed fan on my VRM/NB/SB sinks and its about 10C in my room, theirs no way their hot lol
> 
> I cant find APM in my BIOS either.
Click to expand...

iirc some gigas dont have it you just enable hpc


----------



## Minotaurtoo

thanks mega man... I'll be starting this project in march if all goes well...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont hesitate to ask any questions you have we are here to help !!!! + if you peice by peice it, even if it is more monies, you can get what you want, not what they give you, large upfront cost, good returns, be warned though it is a hobby, not a set it and forget it, worst case you can always get a h220 or h320, great little units !!
> 
> 
> 
> well.. here is what I want from it... as close to maintenance free as possible... upgradable so I can expand to cool my video card is I choose...etc, dependable, I don't want to worry about it if I leave my system running overnight...and most important performance.. I want to run some serious OC on this chip and any future chips I get without wondering if my cooling can keep up with it... ... but then comes the $$ concern... I would love to get all that for around $200, but... 400$ isn't too much to spend if it will be usable for future chips and can be adapted to whatever system I chose to put it with only minor changes or upgrades..
> 
> I believe that just about any 360x12 or 480x120 radiator will be enough for me atm... I don't know much about pumps or blocks though... a good pump and block recommendation would help considerably...not to mention what coolant is best to use for lowest possible maintenance....heck I even thought about trying to make my own radiator out of copper condenser coils from an old ac I have here..lol.. but that's probably not a good idea is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah you wont get as good of results as you do from bought rads, back before watercooling that is what they did lol, besides venting refridgerant into atmosphere is illegal most places...
> 
> you may look into a h220 as a good starting point, very solid unit and good to expand with, @~120-160 it is awesome deal, based on 35x pump
> 
> all waterblocks are really close, i have a personal preference to swiftech, esp their fittings as they are cheap, but reliable,
> 
> basically ~90-100 = pump +housing ( basic but good d5 or ddc )
> 1xrad 50-90
> tubing ~30
> fittings ~20-40 ( basic system not like mine >.>, either comp or barbs, no angles )
> block ~50-100 ( hint... check the marketplace on OCN for all these parts !!!)
> res ~30-150
> best basic 360 rad price i can find is when microcenter has swiftech 360s in stock ~56 iirc
> 
> lastly biocide i recommend jsut some pt nuke or IandH deadwater ~$4 will last years,l esp if you use nickel, silver may react with it
> 
> cheap starter tubing @ hd supply ~$8 for 10ft good stuff to start, i always recommend not getting exp tubing to start with
> i also recommend using this clean straight cuts for cheap, works well
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes got a high speed fan on my VRM/NB/SB sinks and its about 10C in my room, theirs no way their hot lol
> 
> I cant find APM in my BIOS either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iirc some gigas dont have it you just enable hpc
Click to expand...

Oh okay, i have Rev 3.0 of the 990FXA UD5 BIOS "FB" Do i need FcB BIOS or no? It's a BETA and idk if it would help.

Also, what is that volt/temp program i need to use for my 8350? AIDA64? i don't remember. lol


----------



## Mega Man

i dunno anything about ud5s sorry

aida64 or hwinfo64


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dunno anything about ud5s sorry
> 
> aida64 or hwinfo64


oh okay. Which of the 2 you recommend?

Also, ever since i got the UD5, 8350 and new ram, i have had the nv3dum.dll crash occur, i have tried redoing the Nvidia Drivers and such, could the CPU/RAM/Mobo combo mess up anything?


----------



## Sadmoto

Soo a little update with my CPU, I gave up with the bios voltage settings, I was tired of seeing 1.4v being pumped in when idling









so I went and used amd overdrive *GASP* I know. but yannow what, I'm now running 4.4 stable @ 1.4v, and 0.9v when idle and not running anything, as it should.
as much crap as it gets, its fairly user friendly, its it the best? no way.

also can ram cause prime95 errors? since its being tested aswell? I'm beginning to worry about my ram because they sent me g.skill ddr3 1600 with 9-9-9-24 timings, but those are not the timings I have, they are 11-11-11-28

Do you guys consider the CPU "stable from an prime test that you get 0 errors from but your close to 62c, I mean, how many games/programs are there that is going to run a cpu as hot as a benching program or something like prime? 4.6 is fine but it gets hot in prime95, but when playing bf4,crysis3, metroLL,Far cry3 or any other programs I use it doesn't go over 52c.

0 bsod, hangs, errors, just the heat when running prime


----------



## Wirerat

62c during stability testing is fine. That was my goal actually. 62 is safe for cpu and under an unrealistic load you barely hitting the recommended max of cpu. It will be fine.

Prime is not really amd freindly imo. I use the amd overdrive stability test.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes got a high speed fan on my VRM/NB/SB sinks and its about 10C in my room, theirs no way their hot lol
> 
> I cant find APM in my BIOS either.
Click to expand...

FB should be fine. Just enable HPC as MegaMan said. It should be with the other CPU power settings, like C'n'Q.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes got a high speed fan on my VRM/NB/SB sinks and its about 10C in my room, theirs no way their hot lol
> 
> I cant find APM in my BIOS either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FB should be fine. Just enable HPC as MegaMan said. It should be with the other CPU power settings, like C'n'Q.
Click to expand...

Okay i did enable the HPC and it worked







Even got a 4.4Ghz OC on her now and she is IBT Stable.

I heard else where that you have to disable HPC, adjust OC in BIOS, boot, then go back and enable it, is that true?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you cooling your vrms ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ^ is a big MUST DO for any 8 CORE vishera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes got a high speed fan on my VRM/NB/SB sinks and its about 10C in my room, theirs no way their hot lol
> 
> I cant find APM in my BIOS either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FB should be fine. Just enable HPC as MegaMan said. It should be with the other CPU power settings, like C'n'Q.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay i did enable the HPC and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got a 4.4Ghz OC on her now and she is IBT Stable.
> 
> I heard else where that you have to disable HPC, adjust OC in BIOS, boot, then go back and enable it, is that true?
Click to expand...

I remember reading that a while ago as well, but from experience... No. You do not have to do that.

I can jump between my 4.8Ghz and 5Ghz profiles on my UD5 Rev 3 just by loading them and rebooting, no HPC trickery required.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> I remember reading that a while ago as well, but from experience... No. You do not have to do that.
> 
> I can jump between my 4.8Ghz and 5Ghz profiles on my UD5 Rev 3 just by loading them and rebooting, no HPC trickery required.


Okay good. Thanks.

Well AMD OD looks useless, thought i would look into it since i got this shiny new 8350, but i think i will stick to BIOS tuning lol

So on my quest to 5Ghz, do i need to mess with Multi/BLCK/FSB and Vcore, like my older Q9550 days, or is the 8350 a new ball game of things to change? (Forgive me if within these 700+ pages is my answer, but i just got here and that's a lot of searching lol)


----------



## Alastair

Depends on what you are after Pimpskyline. You can just adjust the multiplier if all you want is raw CPU speed. If you are running a Multi-GPU configuration then upping your HT clock speed can help with the bandwidth. If you are after a combined overclocked of RAM and IMC for memory bandwidth and CPU speed. Then adjusting base clock and all the other multipliers can help as well. Generally speaking in my personal experience with my 8320 and 8350 you can run stock voltage up to about 4.4 GHz. Past that point you don't need to add much to get a decent speed boost. That all changes when you hit around 4.8-4.9 GHz where all the 8xxx Visheras hit the voltage wall. Make sure you're cooling is good. A fan on the backside of the socket or VRM's or both is a necessity. Have fun and experiment. This chip is a ton of fun to overclock and has a bunch of potential too!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dunno anything about ud5s sorry
> 
> aida64 or hwinfo64
> 
> 
> 
> oh okay. Which of the 2 you recommend?
> 
> Also, ever since i got the UD5, 8350 and new ram, i have had the nv3dum.dll crash occur, i have tried redoing the Nvidia Drivers and such, could the CPU/RAM/Mobo combo mess up anything?
Click to expand...

either or are great programs, and both are updated frequently.... with that said i tend to use hwinfos the most

did you ever do a fresh install of windows? usually it is the best thing to do when swapping mobos
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Soo a little update with my CPU, I gave up with the bios voltage settings, I was tired of seeing 1.4v being pumped in when idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I went and used amd overdrive *GASP* I know. but yannow what, I'm now running 4.4 stable @ 1.4v, and 0.9v when idle and not running anything, as it should.
> as much crap as it gets, its fairly user friendly, its it the best? no way.
> 
> also can ram cause prime95 errors? since its being tested aswell? I'm beginning to worry about my ram because they sent me g.skill ddr3 1600 with 9-9-9-24 timings, but those are not the timings I have, they are 11-11-11-28
> 
> Do you guys consider the CPU "stable from an prime test that you get 0 errors from but your close to 62c, I mean, how many games/programs are there that is going to run a cpu as hot as a benching program or something like prime? 4.6 is fine but it gets hot in prime95, but when playing bf4,crysis3, metroLL,Far cry3 or any other programs I use it doesn't go over 52c.
> 
> 0 bsod, hangs, errors, just the heat when running prime


yes see below as to why-however temps have nothing to do with stability, if you want to run your chips @80 by all means do so, but i would not recommend it
as to the ram, yes it can but if you are running 1600 9-9-9-24 ram at 1600 11-11-11-28, it should be stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 62c during stability testing is fine. That was my goal actually. 62 is safe for cpu and under an unrealistic load you barely hitting the recommended max of cpu. It will be fine.
> 
> Prime is not really amd freindly imo. I use the amd overdrive stability test.


.... ill leave this here, it says it well


Spoiler: Warningabout stability



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Depends on what you are after Pimpskyline. You can just adjust the multiplier if all you want is raw CPU speed. If you are running a Multi-GPU configuration then upping your HT clock speed can help with the bandwidth. If you are after a combined overclocked of RAM and IMC for memory bandwidth and CPU speed. Then adjusting base clock and all the other multipliers can help as well. Generally speaking in my personal experience with my 8320 and 8350 you can run stock voltage up to about 4.4 GHz. Past that point you don't need to add much to get a decent speed boost. That all changes when you hit around 4.8-4.9 GHz where all the 8xxx Visheras hit the voltage wall. Make sure you're cooling is good. A fan on the backside of the socket or VRM's or both is a necessity. Have fun and experiment. This chip is a ton of fun to overclock and has a bunch of potential too!


Well my goal is 5Ghz on the CPU and my RAM, according to reviews, can do about ~2,000Mhz, up from 1866 with a volt bump but same timings.

I have only One GPU, so idk if HT will help my CPU performance alone.

I guess since usually OC the FSB/BLCK speeds up the transfer of data between the CPU-RAM-Chipset fro max perf, i would want that.

As far as cooling, i got a H100i and a fan on the NB/VRM and also one on the SB. Can't really fit a fan under the CPU Socket since i don't have a case and it's sitting in a Test Bench setup.

From my research, a 4.6-5.0Ghz OC is needed just to tie/beat my old CPU, and that's what i need for this upgrade to be worth it.

I really don't want to redo my Win, but i might have too.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well my goal is 5Ghz on the CPU and my RAM, according to reviews, can do about ~2,000Mhz, up from 1866 with a volt bump but same timings.
> 
> I have only One GPU, so idk if HT will help my CPU performance alone.
> 
> I guess since usually OC the FSB/BLCK speeds up the transfer of data between the CPU-RAM-Chipset fro max perf, i would want that.
> 
> As far as cooling, i got a H100i and a fan on the NB/VRM and also one on the SB. Can't really fit a fan under the CPU Socket since i don't have a case and it's sitting in a Test Bench setup.
> 
> From my research, a 4.6-5.0Ghz OC is needed just to tie/beat my old CPU, and that's what i need for this upgrade to be worth it.
> 
> I really don't want to redo my Win, but i might have too.


From a Phenom II, LOL! Even @4GHz, it will be much better. Also, the nv3.dll might be the second 560ti committing suicide.


----------



## Sadmoto

@mega man: thanks for clearing that up! I wasn't sure if some consider going over the 62c as unstable, I personally don't like the idea of running above 60c nor do I plan to.

I was curious, what do you consider "stock volts" the voltage before or after the turbo boost, without its 1.275v up to 1.368, with it its up to 1.44v for me.

currently testing 4.5 @ 1.425v, I noticed I would get a memory allocation error from amd overdrive stability test until I went from 1.416v to 1.425v, once at 1.425v no more error so it may need a little vcore, sadly that added a little more heat.

I tested a few games last night as well for a few hours each and found that's my temps for games were as follows when running at 4.4ghz:
Bf4: avg 40-47, peaked at 52c in spikes.
Crysis3: avg of 37-42 went up to 49c at one point
Metro LL Bench: avg of 45-48 and up 52c after a few runs
Metro Ingame: pretty much the same as bench after a while xD
Far Cry 3: avg of 42-46 and peaked to 51c after a while of playing
Arma 3: avg of 35-43 and peaked at 47c
Assassins Creed 4: Black Flag: avg of 44-48 and peaked to 53c on occasion


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sorry megaman I have to disagree with you quoting kain. I'm no professional overclocker, but I definitely am no amateur, been doing this awhile (although was still kinda new to vishera). Prime95 for 24hours is completely useless. its testing at loads that it will never reach in real world performance. The thing about stable is stability is different for everyone.

I had my 3770K pass prime95 for 26hour stable as I believed it was 100% locked down......Then booted up black ops 2 and withing 10 mins got a BSOD 124 error (Vcore)









Prime is great for a quick check and by that I mean an hour or so. Then just use the thing. If it plays all your games, and all your apps and does not BSOD your stable, if it BSOD'd raise the vcore a little and carry on.

I use these stressors for about 30min to an hour then I play my games and use the machine. That's just my experience though and everyone's is different. But 24Hour of prime is not needed to call something stable. Although my perspective is mainly from being a long term intel OCer.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well my goal is 5Ghz on the CPU and my RAM, according to reviews, can do about ~2,000Mhz, up from 1866 with a volt bump but same timings.
> 
> I have only One GPU, so idk if HT will help my CPU performance alone.
> 
> I guess since usually OC the FSB/BLCK speeds up the transfer of data between the CPU-RAM-Chipset fro max perf, i would want that.
> 
> As far as cooling, i got a H100i and a fan on the NB/VRM and also one on the SB. Can't really fit a fan under the CPU Socket since i don't have a case and it's sitting in a Test Bench setup.
> 
> From my research, a 4.6-5.0Ghz OC is needed just to tie/beat my old CPU, and that's what i need for this upgrade to be worth it.
> 
> I really don't want to redo my Win, but i might have too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a Phenom II, LOL! Even @4GHz, it will be much better. Also, the nv3.dll might be the second 560ti committing suicide.
Click to expand...

No it was a Q9550 @ 4.3Ghz And the 560ti 2win is dead, i got another GPU in it's place, but the error still shows up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sorry megaman I have to disagree with you quoting kain. I'm no professional overclocker, but I definitely am no amateur, been doing this awhile (although was still kinda new to vishera). Prime95 for 24hours is completely useless. its testing at loads that it will never reach in real world performance. The thing about stable is stability is different for everyone.
> 
> I had my 3770K pass prime95 for 26hour stable as I believed it was 100% locked down......Then booted up black ops 2 and withing 10 mins got a BSOD 124 error (Vcore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime is great for a quick check and by that I mean an hour or so. Then just use the thing. If it plays all your games, and all your apps and does not BSOD your stable, if it BSOD'd raise the vcore a little and carry on.
> 
> I use these stressors for about 30min to an hour then I play my games and use the machine. That's just my experience though and everyone's is different. But 24Hour of prime is not needed to call something stable. Although my perspective is mainly from being a long term intel OCer.


I can agree from my dealings with Intel P4 521 up to my late Q9550. I usually run PRIME for about 30 mins, IBT for 10-15 runs then go game, 2-4 hrs later, It's Stable lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sorry megaman I have to disagree with you quoting kain. I'm no professional overclocker, but I definitely am no amateur, been doing this awhile (although was still kinda new to vishera). Prime95 for 24hours is completely useless. its testing at loads that it will never reach in real world performance. The thing about stable is stability is different for everyone.
> 
> I had my 3770K pass prime95 for 26hour stable as I believed it was 100% locked down......Then booted up black ops 2 and withing 10 mins got a BSOD 124 error (Vcore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime is great for a quick check and by that I mean an hour or so. Then just use the thing. If it plays all your games, and all your apps and does not BSOD your stable, if it BSOD'd raise the vcore a little and carry on.
> 
> I use these stressors for about 30min to an hour then I play my games and use the machine. That's just my experience though and everyone's is different. But 24Hour of prime is not needed to call something stable. Although my perspective is mainly from being a long term intel OCer.


and that is fine, it was a warning, errors can and will show up at any cpu useage, people really think the corruptions only happen at full cpu useage, 100% false

with that said i never said you had to, i left a warning, that is all, yes stability is subjective, but as for me and my family stuff like my irreplaceable pics and what not.... i dont want to lose... so i push to the extreme

with all that said, just please dont come in here and say i have 5.2 stable, we do ask for proof, not to be a jerk, but in the past we have had people go buy the cheapest mobos and 212 ( not kidding ) or h100 and say they get 5ghz stable, which a rare few have ( with the h100 ) , but again rare few.
then others thought they could, and tried and felt ripped off when they couldnt, but they didnt know what form of "stable" the others had got

so tell us that "i feel it is stable", or not prime stable=, just so you all know as well the newest version of prime, 29.7 iirc has no problems i can find with fx cpus, the older ones did, as for prime not finding errors, i have found errors on 8 hours, 10 hours, 15 hours, so that is just not true


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well my goal is 5Ghz on the CPU and my RAM, according to reviews, can do about ~2,000Mhz, up from 1866 with a volt bump but same timings.
> 
> I have only One GPU, so idk if HT will help my CPU performance alone.
> 
> I guess since usually OC the FSB/BLCK speeds up the transfer of data between the CPU-RAM-Chipset fro max perf, i would want that.
> 
> As far as cooling, i got a H100i and a fan on the NB/VRM and also one on the SB. Can't really fit a fan under the CPU Socket since i don't have a case and it's sitting in a Test Bench setup.
> 
> From my research, a 4.6-5.0Ghz OC is needed just to tie/beat my old CPU, and that's what i need for this upgrade to be worth it.
> 
> I really don't want to redo my Win, but i might have too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a Phenom II, LOL! Even @4GHz, it will be much better. Also, the nv3.dll might be the second 560ti committing suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it was a Q9550 @ 4.3Ghz And the 560ti 2win is dead, i got another GPU in it's place, but the error still shows up.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sorry megaman I have to disagree with you quoting kain. I'm no professional overclocker, but I definitely am no amateur, been doing this awhile (although was still kinda new to vishera). Prime95 for 24hours is completely useless. its testing at loads that it will never reach in real world performance. The thing about stable is stability is different for everyone.
> 
> I had my 3770K pass prime95 for 26hour stable as I believed it was 100% locked down......Then booted up black ops 2 and withing 10 mins got a BSOD 124 error (Vcore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime is great for a quick check and by that I mean an hour or so. Then just use the thing. If it plays all your games, and all your apps and does not BSOD your stable, if it BSOD'd raise the vcore a little and carry on.
> 
> I use these stressors for about 30min to an hour then I play my games and use the machine. That's just my experience though and everyone's is different. But 24Hour of prime is not needed to call something stable. Although my perspective is mainly from being a long term intel OCer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can agree from my dealings with Intel P4 521 up to my late Q9550. I usually run PRIME for about 30 mins, IBT for 10-15 runs then go game, 2-4 hrs later, It's Stable lol
Click to expand...

Dude whoever told you that was terribly misinformed and wrong. The 83xx chips will beat the old core 2 quads into the dirt man. Especially since they surpass 3rd gen quad i5's and even trade blows with overclocked 3770k's and 4770k's when pumped up to 4.8Ghz+ man. At 4.5 you will certainly notice a difference. Past that and you might just singe your eyebrows!









With an H100I you will probably top out at about 4.8-5. Don't be scared to go up to 1.7 on RAM. JDEC states that DDR3 should be able to withstand up to 1.9v before incurring any damage. Also generally with CPu-NB speeds above 2500Mhz will need a little more volts. Don't get confused between NB and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the memory controller and upping that will increase the memory bandwidth. Hope this helps man


----------



## cssorkinman

Remarkably close scoring between my 3770K and FX-8350 rigs http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7708582/3dm11/7389292


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and that is fine, it was a warning, errors can and will show up at any cpu useage, people really think the corruptions only happen at full cpu useage, 100% false
> 
> with that said i never said you had to, i left a warning, that is all, yes stability is subjective, but as for me and my family stuff like my irreplaceable pics and what not.... i dont want to lose... so i push to the extreme
> 
> with all that said, just please dont come in here and say i have 5.2 stable, we do ask for proof, not to be a jerk, but in the past we have had people go buy the cheapest mobos and 212 ( not kidding ) or h100 and say they get 5ghz stable, which a rare few have ( with the h100 ) , but again rare few.
> then others thought they could, and tried and felt ripped off when they couldnt, but they didnt know what form of "stable" the others had got
> 
> so tell us that "i feel it is stable", or not prime stable=, just so you all know as well the newest version of prime, 29.7 iirc has no problems i can find with fx cpus, the older ones did, as for prime not finding errors, i have found errors on 8 hours, 10 hours, 15 hours, so that is just not true


Agreed. Just make the statement Prime95 1 hour stable or IBT stable and If you are just gaming that is fine, no one will fault you. But there are very good reasons for ensuring 24hr or more Stable for folders and for work horses where that work is their livelihood. I am Game stable at 4.84ghz with not a single crash, but I am not certain nor do I feel the need to go for 24HR stable. One reason and it is a valid darn good reason: I AM POOR. Can not afford a new anything if I burn mine up, so I puss out and only go for the stability I need.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude whoever told you that was terribly misinformed and wrong. The 83xx chips will beat the old core 2 quads into the dirt man. Especially since they surpass 3rd gen quad i5's and even trade blows with overclocked 3770k's and 4770k's when pumped up to 4.8Ghz+ man. At 4.5 you will certainly notice a difference. Past that and you might just singe your eyebrows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an H100I you will probably top out at about 4.8-5. Don't be scared to go up to 1.7 on RAM. JDEC states that DDR3 should be able to withstand up to 1.9v before incurring any damage. Also generally with CPu-NB speeds above 2500Mhz will need a little more volts. Don't get confused between NB and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the memory controller and upping that will increase the memory bandwidth. Hope this helps man


don't count out the core architecture.. this is funny because i Snagged a Pair of q6600 at my IT clean up job and i do plan on benching them against my FX8350

I don't expect a huge victory for the FX (i know my FX can do 4.6 and bench at 4.8 but...)

If i can get one of those q6600's to 4ghz the numbers might be closer that you would think

I'm almost thinking they will be nearly identical in 3DM benchs.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Will I notice an improvement in performance upgrading to an FX-8320 from a Phenom II X4 965 BE when it comes to recording gameplay using software? Whenever I record gameplay, I always have minor to major slowdown in framerate and in overall performance, sometimes to the point where the game is playable. I use MSI Afterburner and Open Broadcaster Software to record gameplay, if that helps.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Will I notice an improvement in performance upgrading to an FX-8320 from a Phenom II X4 965 BE when it comes to recording gameplay using software? Whenever I record gameplay, I always have minor to major slowdown in framerate and in overall performance, sometimes to the point where the game is playable. I use MSI Afterburner and Open Broadcaster Software to record gameplay, if that helps.


Yes you will see a noticeable difference as the extra cores will help with recording


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Remarkably close scoring between my 3770K and FX-8350 rigs http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7708582/3dm11/7389292


Not really.

under 4.7ghz 3770K is beating the 5ghz 8350 by around 30% in those runs of yours.

However since the 8350 rig has newer gfx drivers the graphics score is higher and since it's a single GPU score 3dmark wont really place an emphasis on the CPU score.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't count out the core architecture.. this is funny because i Snagged a Pair of q6600 at my IT clean up job and i do plan on benching them against my FX8350
> 
> I don't expect a huge victory for the FX (i know my FX can do 4.6 and bench at 4.8 but...)
> 
> If i can get one of those q6600's to 4ghz the numbers might be closer that you would think
> 
> I'm almost thinking they will be nearly identical in 3DM benchs.


4 is a hard number to get it same. My friend's friend (who *was* a hardcore WC enthusaist topped out @3.8 with a lapped G0 6600 back in the day...


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes you will see a noticeable difference as the extra cores will help with recording


Awesome! That's one of the issues I've run into over the last few months, is just simply not having enough processing power to record gameplay with software without taking a huge hit on game performance.

Also, it always takes so long to import a video into the program to edit. I mainly use Movie Maker, but I also sometimes use Roxio's Videowave software that I got with my Roxio Game Capture device. It also always takes so long to finish converting video after editing. From what I've read, the FX-8320 should perform quite well in these areas of computing.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Will I notice an improvement in performance upgrading to an FX-8320 from a Phenom II X4 965 BE when it comes to recording gameplay using software? Whenever I record gameplay, I always have minor to major slowdown in framerate and in overall performance, sometimes to the point where the game is playable. I use MSI Afterburner and Open Broadcaster Software to record gameplay, if that helps.


short answer yes.

long answer maybe...

Depending on the game, the stream/record software, the graphics card..

but more then likely unless you've managed to unlock you phenom you will see an performance bump.

you are adding more cores to deal with the work load you are trying to do. If you game is utilizing 4 cores then everything else don't have much to run off of.

the recording softwares i've used has always taken advantage with more cores available. i've never used open broadcaster however, xplit works great for me.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude whoever told you that was terribly misinformed and wrong. The 83xx chips will beat the old core 2 quads into the dirt man. Especially since they surpass 3rd gen quad i5's and even trade blows with overclocked 3770k's and 4770k's when pumped up to 4.8Ghz+ man. At 4.5 you will certainly notice a difference. Past that and you might just singe your eyebrows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an H100I you will probably top out at about 4.8-5. Don't be scared to go up to 1.7 on RAM. JDEC states that DDR3 should be able to withstand up to 1.9v before incurring any damage. Also generally with CPu-NB speeds above 2500Mhz will need a little more volts. Don't get confused between NB and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the memory controller and upping that will increase the memory bandwidth. Hope this helps man
> 
> 
> 
> don't count out the core architecture.. this is funny because i Snagged a Pair of q6600 at my IT clean up job and i do plan on benching them against my FX8350
> 
> I don't expect a huge victory for the FX (i know my FX can do 4.6 and bench at 4.8 but...)
> 
> If i can get one of those q6600's to 4ghz the numbers might be closer that you would think
> 
> I'm almost thinking they will be nearly identical in 3DM benchs.
Click to expand...

I look forward to your results. Not because i am a Intel Fan boy, but because it's neat to see how older tech stacks up to newer tech with some OC









It's like i always said, if Intel had made some 8 Core "Core 2 Quad" CPU's we wouldn't need Ivy/Sandy or Haswell lol


----------



## X-Alt

We would need Nehalem, DEATH TO THE FRONT SIDE BUS!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 4 is a hard number to get it same. My friend's friend (who *was* a hardcore WC enthusaist topped out @3.8 with a lapped G0 6600 back in the day...


well both q6600's are G0 stepped.

also.. with the old locked core2's the better your ram the better your OC will be.

I was able to get my old E6700 to 3.8, and my buddies Non g0 stepped q6600 to 3.4 on a very tired set of OCZ golds.

now that i've got some better DDR2 i'm guna bring all that outta the closet again LMAO


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> under 4.7ghz 3770K is beating the 5ghz 8350 by around 30% in those runs of yours.
> 
> However since the 8350 rig has newer gfx drivers the graphics score is higher and since it's a single GPU score 3dmark wont really place an emphasis on the CPU score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> under 4.7ghz 3770K is beating the 5ghz 8350 by around 30% in those runs of yours.
> 
> However since the 8350 rig has newer gfx drivers the graphics score is higher and since it's a single GPU score 3dmark wont really place an emphasis on the CPU score.


Physics scores yes, overall no.

I haven't been able to beat my best FX -8350 firestrike score with the 3770K clocked at 4.8 ghz using the same cooler, same ram and same graphics card .

The older 3d benchmarks score the Intels much more favorably.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I look forward to your results. Not because i am a Intel Fan boy, but because it's neat to see how older tech stacks up to newer tech with some OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like i always said, if Intel had made some 8 Core "Core 2 Quad" CPU's we wouldn't need Ivy/Sandy or Haswell lol


I am secretly hoping i find a Pair of LGA 771 quads in the of the few remaining retired servers. I've found a few e5160 xeons. a Skull-trail will be added to the bench numbers when acquired.

I've always thought there should be more OLD tech VS New tech benches and comparisons. some of those things are still relevance at least in gaming or HTPC use .


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I am secretly hoping i find a Pair of LGA 771 quads in the of the few remaining retired servers. I've found a few e5160 xeons. a Skull-trail will be added to the bench numbers when acquired.
> 
> I've always thought there should be more OLD tech VS New tech benches and comparisons. some of those things are still relevance at least in gaming or HTPC use .


MOD THEM TO 775 LOL. An OCd Core 2 is still very relevant today and should drive 280Xs good..


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Will I notice an improvement in performance upgrading to an FX-8320 from a Phenom II X4 965 BE when it comes to recording gameplay using software? Whenever I record gameplay, I always have minor to major slowdown in framerate and in overall performance, sometimes to the point where the game is playable. I use MSI Afterburner and Open Broadcaster Software to record gameplay, if that helps.


yes! I just went from 965 to 8320. And when recording bf4 gameplay, I went from 15-25 to 40+ fps
Im suprised at theperformance when multi ttasking. It wAs worth 140 by far in my book


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't count out the core architecture.. this is funny because i Snagged a Pair of q6600 at my IT clean up job and i do plan on benching them against my FX8350
> 
> I don't expect a huge victory for the FX (i know my FX can do 4.6 and bench at 4.8 but...)
> 
> If i can get one of those q6600's to 4ghz the numbers might be closer that you would think
> 
> I'm almost thinking they will be nearly identical in 3DM benchs.


The overall scores might be close, I don't think they will keep up in the physics scores on 3d mark 11 or firestrike. I'll have to search the orb


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> MOD THEM TO 775 LOL. An OCd Core 2 is still very relevant today and should drive 280Xs good..


well i i've only got a GTX 580 now.. having a volt locked GPU is an abomination of technology to me...

I know my old Core 2 Duos will actually bottle neck my current gpu a bit. the quads however should not.

By mid year i should have a very interesting assortment of toys to bench and compare.

Looking to pick up a Kaveri and a A88X board, I've got access to some Sandy Bridge chips, I guess 2014 is my year to start collecting GPU's


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yes! I just went from 965 to 8320. And when recording bf4 gameplay, I went from 15-25 to 40+ fps
> Im suprised at theperformance when multi ttasking. It wAs worth 140 by far in my book


That's awesome! One of my goals for next year is to do more with my desktop, aside from just playing games, and a lot of the things I would like to do more of require a lot of CPU power, like video and photo editing, programming, and recording gameplay, among other things. I'll be getting the FX-8320 for around the same price, so it's nice to know my money won't be wasted.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> That's awesome! One of my goals for next year is to do more with my desktop, aside from just playing games, and a lot of the things I would like to do more of require a lot of CPU power, like video and photo editing, programming, and recording gameplay, among other things. I'll be getting the FX-8320 for around the same price, so it's nice to know my money won't be wasted.


Please don't put an 8320 on that g46


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Please don't put an 8320 on that g46


FIRE, FIRE, FIRE!!!!!


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Please don't put an 8320 on that g46


Oh no, I'm not going to install the FX-8320 in my current motherboard. I've done my research, and I've gotten a lot of advice from a lot of you here on overclock.net, so I'm planning on getting the ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 motherboard at the same time I get the FX-8320 CPU


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with that said i never said you had to, i left a warning, that is all, yes stability is subjective, but as for me and my family stuff like my irreplaceable pics and what not.... i dont want to lose... so i push to the extreme


If you are overclocking a file server, you only have yourself to blame.

Also, "Irreplaceable pics" in the digital age, are non-existent. Cameras use SD cards, buy a new SD card when they get full instead of erasing it. It's called redundancy.

My family's pictures are in 5 places; Printed, SD, DVD, Server, Cloud. Those burned to DVD are kept in the fireproof safe, SD in the camera bag, Printed in photo books, Server is in the basement, and who knows where the cloud servers are.

There is absolutely NO reason to have everything in one place. Not in this day and age. And the last time overclocking anything but HT or PCI-e caused any form of file corruption that wasn't the loaded operating system itself was never. Unless you are actively editing the only non-saved copy of an image, a crash will not ruin anything on the HDD. Even if it does manage to take out the OS, that still doesn't make everything else unrecoverable, it just means you need to put it in another computer to get the files back.

The risk of HDD failure is a thousand times a larger threat than "Oh no my OC is unstable" to precious files. Using that as an excuse implies that you also have neglected to back up your data in any meaningful way. Stability is all well and good, but it is the absolute least of your concerns at the moment if this is your argument for why it's need.

So here's my advice: Spend a little less time lecturing about perfect stability and back up your "irreplaceable" files *NOW* before a random head crash makes you lose them forever. Pick up a cheap dual-core APU with 2GB of cheap ram, drop in some HDDs and put them in RAID 1 or mirror them manually. The entire server should cost under $700 including HDDs and OS for several terabytes of space, $500 if you're feeling cheap. You don't even need special software, and can use Linux if you don't mind doing so to shave off another $100.

For the sake of helping others we do request some form of stability proof, be it the latest Prime, or IBT-AVX, or some other understandably "extreme" load. As Megaman said, it isn't to be rude, we're just trying to protect the new people by... I guess we could call it "certifying" the information.

That said, "Prime Stable" is even more subjective than normal stability, so try to run it for at least an hour, even if you normally don't. I don't put a lot of restrictions on this club, but I would like a standard base line to work off of. It isn't required to be here or talk, but if you are going to help others with overclocking and stability it would be preferred.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes you will see a noticeable difference as the extra cores will help with recording
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! That's one of the issues I've run into over the last few months, is just simply not having enough processing power to record gameplay with software without taking a huge hit on game performance.
> 
> Also, it always takes so long to import a video into the program to edit. I mainly use Movie Maker, but I also sometimes use Roxio's Videowave software that I got with my Roxio Game Capture device. It also always takes so long to finish converting video after editing. From what I've read, the FX-8320 should perform quite well in these areas of computing.
Click to expand...

Just... careful with that G46. Basically every 900-series MSI board but the GD80 has proven to be... "Iffy" with the FX-8*** chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> That's awesome! One of my goals for next year is to do more with my desktop, aside from just playing games, and a lot of the things I would like to do more of require a lot of CPU power, like video and photo editing, programming, and recording gameplay, among other things. I'll be getting the FX-8320 for around the same price, so it's nice to know my money won't be wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't put an 8320 on that g46
Click to expand...

And here is our resident MSI Guy saying the same thing, quoted for emphasis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude whoever told you that was terribly misinformed and wrong. The 83xx chips will beat the old core 2 quads into the dirt man. Especially since they surpass 3rd gen quad i5's and even trade blows with overclocked 3770k's and 4770k's when pumped up to 4.8Ghz+ man. At 4.5 you will certainly notice a difference. Past that and you might just singe your eyebrows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an H100I you will probably top out at about 4.8-5. Don't be scared to go up to 1.7 on RAM. JDEC states that DDR3 should be able to withstand up to 1.9v before incurring any damage. Also generally with CPu-NB speeds above 2500Mhz will need a little more volts. Don't get confused between NB and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the memory controller and upping that will increase the memory bandwidth. Hope this helps man
> 
> 
> 
> don't count out the core architecture.. this is funny because i Snagged a Pair of q6600 at my IT clean up job and i do plan on benching them against my FX8350
> 
> I don't expect a huge victory for the FX (i know my FX can do 4.6 and bench at 4.8 but...)
> 
> If i can get one of those q6600's to 4ghz the numbers might be closer that you would think
> 
> I'm almost thinking they will be nearly identical in 3DM benchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look forward to your results. Not because i am a Intel Fan boy, but because it's neat to see how older tech stacks up to newer tech with some OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like i always said, if Intel had made some 8 Core "Core 2 Quad" CPU's we wouldn't need Ivy/Sandy or Haswell lol
Click to expand...

Personally if I were to ask for an old chip, it would be Nephlem. C2D and C2Q were bad for a number of reasons (measured in today's world), but simply but it was the "bolting them together" design of the cores, plus the IMC was on the Motherboard leaving them FSB starved at times and an Octo-core would not make things any better.

As dated as HT is, FSB is even worse. At least HT doesn't include RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> We would need Nehalem, DEATH TO THE FRONT SIDE BUS!


And you just earned like 10 points.*







But ya, that was the biggest issue.

They mean about as much as the points on Who's Line, I just like it when newer people to the thread show knowledge of generational changes and an understanding of what they were. Probably one of the quicker ways to get respect from me.

Also, Merry X-Mas to everyone in the thread as that is what I celebrate, and Happy Holidays to those of you who do not share this day.









If anyone is interested, I have a number of game keys just sitting around, and I think for the spirit of the season I'll do a small giveaway later today for the wonderful members of the club.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Oh no, I'm not going to install the FX-8320 in my current motherboard. I've done my research, and I've gotten a lot of advice from a lot of you here on overclock.net, so I'm planning on getting the ASUS TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 motherboard at the same time I get the FX-8320 CPU


Good plan


----------



## X-Alt

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBUUUUUUUUUUUT I LOVE THE SMELL OF BURNT RESISTORS IN THE MORNING!

@Kyad, my friend still runs a C0 [email protected] (With a LOKI lol)


http://imgur.com/3bhFO

 with a 760 and he loves it..
http://valid.canardpc.com/4ymq8l


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> I see your using the H100 cooler. Are you running any fans over the motherboards North bridge and the VRM/mosfets of the motherboard. When you use a waterblock on the cpu you lose airflow directly over those areas and will need to find a way to get some air moving over them. I'm not sure what you have in place but that it sounds like what your issue may be.


thanks for the advice. seems the burn in time for the arctic silver was pretty important this time (it usually doesn't make a big difference for me), the chip is chugging away through hour 3 of a prime burn right now... temps are high but not crazy... I've plenty of fans laying around and will try putting one over the vrms and see if that helps any.

if the fan can take 10C off it, i'll try a push for 5ghz day to day









loads fine into windows and runs fine at 5ghz already with the current voltage (actually it runs fine at 5.2ghz at the current voltage)... it won't run prime or anything seriously intensive of course... but that gives me some hope about nailing down 5ghz with this chip. just gotta find a way to keep it cool.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Physics scores yes, overall no.
> 
> I haven't been able to beat my best FX -8350 firestrike score with the 3770K clocked at 4.8 ghz using the same cooler, same ram and same graphics card .
> 
> The older 3d benchmarks score the Intels much more favorably.


Might be because of the drivers no?

If Vishera gave higher GPU scores in 3dm11 all the pros would be using visheras to run the thing...


----------



## X-Alt

The 3770K is running 12.1 drivers for the 7970 tho...


----------



## Mad Pistol

I've finally updated my system with a few new items.

Corsair H110 Cooler
Asus Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0
NZXT Phantom 530 case

All of these things combined means I'm able to hit 4.7Ghz 24/7 with relative ease. Still working on 4.8Ghz, but I think I need some new fans for the H110 before I do that. The system looks a lot prettier now that I've got some real wire management.

Now my dual HD 7870 XT's can stretch their legs a little.


----------



## Durvelle27

Anybody here running a custom loop


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with that said i never said you had to, i left a warning, that is all, yes stability is subjective, but as for me and my family stuff like my irreplaceable pics and what not.... i dont want to lose... so i push to the extreme
> 
> 
> 
> If you are overclocking a file server, you only have yourself to blame.
> 
> Also, "Irreplaceable pics" in the digital age, are non-existent. Cameras use SD cards, buy a new SD card when they get full instead of erasing it. It's called redundancy.
> 
> My family's pictures are in 5 places; Printed, SD, DVD, Server, Cloud. Those burned to DVD are kept in the fireproof safe, SD in the camera bag, Printed in photo books, Server is in the basement, and who knows where the cloud servers are.
> 
> There is absolutely NO reason to have everything in one place. Not in this day and age. And the last time overclocking anything but HT or PCI-e caused any form of file corruption that wasn't the loaded operating system itself was never. Unless you are actively editing the only non-saved copy of an image, a crash will not ruin anything on the HDD. Even if it does manage to take out the OS, that still doesn't make everything else unrecoverable, it just means you need to put it in another computer to get the files back.
> 
> The risk of HDD failure is a thousand times a larger threat than "Oh no my OC is unstable" to precious files. Using that as an excuse implies that you also have neglected to back up your data in any meaningful way. Stability is all well and good, but it is the absolute least of your concerns at the moment if this is your argument for why it's need.
> 
> So here's my advice: Spend a little less time lecturing about perfect stability and back up your "irreplaceable" files *NOW* before a random head crash makes you lose them forever. Pick up a cheap dual-core APU with 2GB of cheap ram, drop in some HDDs and put them in RAID 1 or mirror them manually. The entire server should cost under $700 including HDDs and OS for several terabytes of space, $500 if you're feeling cheap. You don't even need special software, and can use Linux if you don't mind doing so to shave off another $100.
> 
> For the sake of helping others we do request some form of stability proof, be it the latest Prime, or IBT-AVX, or some other understandably "extreme" load. As Megaman said, it isn't to be rude, we're just trying to protect the new people by... I guess we could call it "certifying" the information.
> 
> That said, "Prime Stable" is even more subjective than normal stability, so try to run it for at least an hour, even if you normally don't. I don't put a lot of restrictions on this club, but I would like a standard base line to work off of. It isn't required to be here or talk, but if you are going to help others with overclocking and stability it would be preferred.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes you will see a noticeable difference as the extra cores will help with recording
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! That's one of the issues I've run into over the last few months, is just simply not having enough processing power to record gameplay with software without taking a huge hit on game performance.
> 
> Also, it always takes so long to import a video into the program to edit. I mainly use Movie Maker, but I also sometimes use Roxio's Videowave software that I got with my Roxio Game Capture device. It also always takes so long to finish converting video after editing. From what I've read, the FX-8320 should perform quite well in these areas of computing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just... careful with that G46. Basically every 900-series MSI board but the GD80 has proven to be... "Iffy" with the FX-8*** chips.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> That's awesome! One of my goals for next year is to do more with my desktop, aside from just playing games, and a lot of the things I would like to do more of require a lot of CPU power, like video and photo editing, programming, and recording gameplay, among other things. I'll be getting the FX-8320 for around the same price, so it's nice to know my money won't be wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't put an 8320 on that g46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is our resident MSI Guy saying the same thing, quoted for emphasis.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude whoever told you that was terribly misinformed and wrong. The 83xx chips will beat the old core 2 quads into the dirt man. Especially since they surpass 3rd gen quad i5's and even trade blows with overclocked 3770k's and 4770k's when pumped up to 4.8Ghz+ man. At 4.5 you will certainly notice a difference. Past that and you might just singe your eyebrows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an H100I you will probably top out at about 4.8-5. Don't be scared to go up to 1.7 on RAM. JDEC states that DDR3 should be able to withstand up to 1.9v before incurring any damage. Also generally with CPu-NB speeds above 2500Mhz will need a little more volts. Don't get confused between NB and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the memory controller and upping that will increase the memory bandwidth. Hope this helps man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't count out the core architecture.. this is funny because i Snagged a Pair of q6600 at my IT clean up job and i do plan on benching them against my FX8350
> 
> I don't expect a huge victory for the FX (i know my FX can do 4.6 and bench at 4.8 but...)
> 
> If i can get one of those q6600's to 4ghz the numbers might be closer that you would think
> 
> I'm almost thinking they will be nearly identical in 3DM benchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look forward to your results. Not because i am a Intel Fan boy, but because it's neat to see how older tech stacks up to newer tech with some OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like i always said, if Intel had made some 8 Core "Core 2 Quad" CPU's we wouldn't need Ivy/Sandy or Haswell lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally if I were to ask for an old chip, it would be Nephlem. C2D and C2Q were bad for a number of reasons (measured in today's world), but simply but it was the "bolting them together" design of the cores, plus the IMC was on the Motherboard leaving them FSB starved at times and an Octo-core would not make things any better.
> 
> As dated as HT is, FSB is even worse. At least HT doesn't include RAM.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> We would need Nehalem, DEATH TO THE FRONT SIDE BUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you just earned like 10 points.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya, that was the biggest issue.
> 
> They mean about as much as the points on Who's Line, I just like it when newer people to the thread show knowledge of generational changes and an understanding of what they were. Probably one of the quicker ways to get respect from me.
> 
> Also, Merry X-Mas to everyone in the thread as that is what I celebrate, and Happy Holidays to those of you who do not share this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a number of game keys just sitting around, and I think for the spirit of the season I'll do a small giveaway later today for the wonderful members of the club.
Click to expand...

_Sounds like a good deal, i look forward to maybe winning one







_

Also, you have a point in all that you said TC, i agree with you.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here running a custom loop


not sure if serious


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Might be because of the drivers no?
> 
> If Vishera gave higher GPU scores in 3dm11 all the pros would be using visheras to run the thing...


Probably is , but if the difference in this situation is so slight as to be down to drivers, there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not sure if serious


I really am


----------



## diggiddi

Those running 16-32 gb of ram what is the highest speed you are able to run?
Is anyone able to run 4 sticks at 2133mhz?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Those running 16-32 gb of ram what is the highest speed you are able to run?


1875Mhz so far @ 9-11-9-27 1.5V


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 1875Mhz so far @ 9-11-9-27 1.5V


Cool, +rep what is the Ram actually rated for 1866mhz?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Those running 16-32 gb of ram what is the highest speed you are able to run?
> Is anyone able to run 4 sticks at 2133mhz?


Megaman I think ran 2400 with 32gb. I have no luck with mine but did find that tighter timings at 1466 (because of FSB) was better than 1760 with just slightly looser timings for what I do.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Those running 16-32 gb of ram what is the highest speed you are able to run?
> Is anyone able to run 4 sticks at 2133mhz?


IIRC Gurty can run his ram @ 2300mhz ish on 4 dimms..

I think someone might have managed 2400mhz on 4 dimm..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC Gurty can run his ram @ 2300mhz ish on 4 dimms..
> 
> I think someone might have managed 2400mhz on 4 dimm..


I think that was megaman.. gurty was limited by ram itself over clocking but he was up there


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think that was megaman.. gurty was limited by ram itself over clocking but he was up there


I'm thinking Mega, but for some reason D1nky's name is ringing in the back of my head.. and to avoid insult i jsut mention SOMEONE lmao..

but i think the one that managed 2500mhz+ was only on two Dimms


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm thinking Mega, but for some reason D1nky's name is ringing in the back of my head.. and to avoid insult i jsut mention SOMEONE lmao..
> 
> but i think the one that managed 2500mhz+ was only on two Dimms


2685mhz 2 dimms http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
I can run 16 gb in 4 dimms at 2400+mhz on the chv-z rig.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

hey guys

i sold my 4 dims awhile ago....i bought 2x 1866 but overclocked to 2332 at moment


----------



## KyadCK

http://www.overclock.net/t/1453969/freebie-kyadcks-x-mas-game-giveaway

Have at it guys. Make sure to read the fine print.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm thinking Mega, but for some reason D1nky's name is ringing in the back of my head.. and to avoid insult i jsut mention SOMEONE lmao..
> 
> but i think the one that managed 2500mhz+ was only on two Dimms


I got almost 2600 but alas only on 2 dimms.


----------



## Durvelle27

I've only managed 2 Dimms at 2133MHz 10-11-10-33


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've only managed 2 Dimms at 2133MHz 10-11-10-33


You really bought a GTX card?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You really bought a GTX card?


Yes I did


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes I did


Looking forward to another head ot head with my Devils'


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Looking forward to another head ot head with my Devils'


Hopefully the 780 will clock good. My 290 chocked above 1100


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Hopefully the 780 will clock good. My 290 chocked above 1100


So that's why you went 780? At least you get 5.0 Ghz out of your 8350.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So that's why you went 780? At least you get 5.0 Ghz out of your 8350.


Yea it had a little to do with it and it wasn't easy to get 5GHz.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yea it had a little to do with it and it wasn't easy to get 5GHz.


Tell me about it. #lack of cooling.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Tell me about it. #lack of cooling.


Yea. Now I'm running 3x 240mm rads, 2x 60mm fans on my VRM sink, & 1x 140mm fan on the back of the motherboard socket


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with that said i never said you had to, i left a warning, that is all, yes stability is subjective, but as for me and my family stuff like my irreplaceable pics and what not.... i dont want to lose... so i push to the extreme
> 
> 
> 
> If you are overclocking a file server, you only have yourself to blame.
> 
> Also, "Irreplaceable pics" in the digital age, are non-existent. Cameras use SD cards, buy a new SD card when they get full instead of erasing it. It's called redundancy.
> 
> My family's pictures are in 5 places; Printed, SD, DVD, Server, Cloud. Those burned to DVD are kept in the fireproof safe, SD in the camera bag, Printed in photo books, Server is in the basement, and who knows where the cloud servers are.
> 
> There is absolutely NO reason to have everything in one place. Not in this day and age. And the last time overclocking anything but HT or PCI-e caused any form of file corruption that wasn't the loaded operating system itself was never. Unless you are actively editing the only non-saved copy of an image, a crash will not ruin anything on the HDD. Even if it does manage to take out the OS, that still doesn't make everything else unrecoverable, it just means you need to put it in another computer to get the files back.
> 
> The risk of HDD failure is a thousand times a larger threat than "Oh no my OC is unstable" to precious files. Using that as an excuse implies that you also have neglected to back up your data in any meaningful way. Stability is all well and good, but it is the absolute least of your concerns at the moment if this is your argument for why it's need.
> 
> So here's my advice: Spend a little less time lecturing about perfect stability and back up your "irreplaceable" files *NOW* before a random head crash makes you lose them forever. Pick up a cheap dual-core APU with 2GB of cheap ram, drop in some HDDs and put them in RAID 1 or mirror them manually. The entire server should cost under $700 including HDDs and OS for several terabytes of space, $500 if you're feeling cheap. You don't even need special software, and can use Linux if you don't mind doing so to shave off another $100.
> 
> For the sake of helping others we do request some form of stability proof, be it the latest Prime, or IBT-AVX, or some other understandably "extreme" load. As Megaman said, it isn't to be rude, we're just trying to protect the new people by... I guess we could call it "certifying" the information.
> 
> That said, "Prime Stable" is even more subjective than normal stability, so try to run it for at least an hour, even if you normally don't. I don't put a lot of restrictions on this club, but I would like a standard base line to work off of. It isn't required to be here or talk, but if you are going to help others with overclocking and stability it would be preferred.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yes you will see a noticeable difference as the extra cores will help with recording
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! That's one of the issues I've run into over the last few months, is just simply not having enough processing power to record gameplay with software without taking a huge hit on game performance.
> 
> Also, it always takes so long to import a video into the program to edit. I mainly use Movie Maker, but I also sometimes use Roxio's Videowave software that I got with my Roxio Game Capture device. It also always takes so long to finish converting video after editing. From what I've read, the FX-8320 should perform quite well in these areas of computing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just... careful with that G46. Basically every 900-series MSI board but the GD80 has proven to be... "Iffy" with the FX-8*** chips.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FIRINMYLAZERMAN*
> 
> That's awesome! One of my goals for next year is to do more with my desktop, aside from just playing games, and a lot of the things I would like to do more of require a lot of CPU power, like video and photo editing, programming, and recording gameplay, among other things. I'll be getting the FX-8320 for around the same price, so it's nice to know my money won't be wasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't put an 8320 on that g46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here is our resident MSI Guy saying the same thing, quoted for emphasis.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude whoever told you that was terribly misinformed and wrong. The 83xx chips will beat the old core 2 quads into the dirt man. Especially since they surpass 3rd gen quad i5's and even trade blows with overclocked 3770k's and 4770k's when pumped up to 4.8Ghz+ man. At 4.5 you will certainly notice a difference. Past that and you might just singe your eyebrows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an H100I you will probably top out at about 4.8-5. Don't be scared to go up to 1.7 on RAM. JDEC states that DDR3 should be able to withstand up to 1.9v before incurring any damage. Also generally with CPu-NB speeds above 2500Mhz will need a little more volts. Don't get confused between NB and CPU-NB. CPU-NB is the memory controller and upping that will increase the memory bandwidth. Hope this helps man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't count out the core architecture.. this is funny because i Snagged a Pair of q6600 at my IT clean up job and i do plan on benching them against my FX8350
> 
> I don't expect a huge victory for the FX (i know my FX can do 4.6 and bench at 4.8 but...)
> 
> If i can get one of those q6600's to 4ghz the numbers might be closer that you would think
> 
> I'm almost thinking they will be nearly identical in 3DM benchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look forward to your results. Not because i am a Intel Fan boy, but because it's neat to see how older tech stacks up to newer tech with some OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like i always said, if Intel had made some 8 Core "Core 2 Quad" CPU's we wouldn't need Ivy/Sandy or Haswell lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally if I were to ask for an old chip, it would be Nephlem. C2D and C2Q were bad for a number of reasons (measured in today's world), but simply but it was the "bolting them together" design of the cores, plus the IMC was on the Motherboard leaving them FSB starved at times and an Octo-core would not make things any better.
> 
> As dated as HT is, FSB is even worse. At least HT doesn't include RAM.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> We would need Nehalem, DEATH TO THE FRONT SIDE BUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you just earned like 10 points.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya, that was the biggest issue.
> 
> They mean about as much as the points on Who's Line, I just like it when newer people to the thread show knowledge of generational changes and an understanding of what they were. Probably one of the quicker ways to get respect from me.
> 
> Also, Merry X-Mas to everyone in the thread as that is what I celebrate, and Happy Holidays to those of you who do not share this day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a number of game keys just sitting around, and I think for the spirit of the season I'll do a small giveaway later today for the wonderful members of the club.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The 3770K is running 12.1 drivers for the 7970 tho...





merry christmas, but no, i have like 5 backups.... i am anal about it !but yea, dont like to risk it ! so super stable !!!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 1875Mhz so far @ 9-11-9-27 1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, +rep what is the Ram actually rated for 1866mhz?
Click to expand...

Yeah it's rated for 1866 at those timings and volts, reviews say it can do ~2,000Mhz at 1.6V and 2450 at 1.65V and higher timings. But each stick if different, though they used my exact kit


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yea. Now I'm running 3x 240mm rads, 2x 60mm fans on my VRM sink, & 1x 140mm fan on the back of the motherboard socket


haha... yeah... hitting those thermal issues myself... i thought my m5a99x evo would be the thing that held me back from 5ghz... that or my chip... i didn't expect to hit an above average chip (1.425V vcore, 4.8GHz), which cruised right up to 5.0+ ghz... only for temps to be out of this world even with those low voltages.

i'm sorta going back to the drawing board on this one. clearly it's a capable cpu... just the h100 isn't enough... plenty of cooling in the case, no issues with overheating vrms... no power issues... no ram issues. gonna have to look into cutting a hole in the motherboard tray and mounting a fan on the back of the case, see if i can take the temps down a bit from the backside. if that doesn't work i'll have to look into a custom loop. not sure it's worth it though. 4.8ghz is more then enough in the grand scheme of things. i just hate leaving it here when this cpu clearly has more under the hood.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 2685mhz 2 dimms http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780
> I can run 16 gb in 4 dimms at 2400+mhz on the chv-z rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, dude that is wicked!!!, you seem to get golden chips every time, where do you buy your stuff








+ reps for all who replied my query, carry on!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Wow, dude that is wicked!!!, you seem to get golden chips every time, where do you buy your stuff


lol, I've been fortunate , it's true.
In the case of the memory score , it's as much to do with the CHV-Z as it is to do with the chip.

I can't get the other AM3+ boards I have to clock ram that high, I need to spend some time with them and see if I can at least come close.
I haven't been able to match memory frequency or timings with my Z68FTW and 3770K either, but I'm much less experienced with the blue team's stuff.


----------



## diggiddi

So spill the beans Newegg, Microcenter????


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So spill the beans Newegg, Microcenter????


I believe all but the 1045T and the 840 phenom II came from New egg. Those 2 chips came from microcenter in Denver, a friend of mine picked them up for me whilst on vacation.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe all but the 1045T and the 840 phenom II came from New egg. Those 2 chips came from microcenter in Denver, a friend of mine picked them up for me whilst on vacation.


Hah! I'm narrowing it down, and the 9370?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe all but the 1045T and the 840 phenom II came from New egg. Those 2 chips came from microcenter in Denver, a friend of mine picked them up for me whilst on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! I'm narrowing it down, and the 9370?
Click to expand...

Not worth it unless you want a guaranteed 4.7Ghz chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe all but the 1045T and the 840 phenom II came from New egg. Those 2 chips came from microcenter in Denver, a friend of mine picked them up for me whilst on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! I'm narrowing it down, and the 9370?
Click to expand...

$219 with CLC at newegg a couple weeks ago. I'll get the batch number for you

EDIT : 1329


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So spill the beans Newegg, Microcenter????
> 
> 
> 
> I believe all but the 1045T and the 840 phenom II came from New egg. Those 2 chips came from microcenter in Denver, a friend of mine picked them up for me whilst on vacation.
Click to expand...

do you live in CO??

as to the 32 gig my old chip would not do it, have not tried this one, but i know people who can do 32gig @ 2400, some chips can and some cant, ( i didnt refresh the page last time or i would of responded ) a very few chips cant run 2400, but that also could be the mobo in some cases....

however both do 2400 @ 2 dimms 16 gigs, also dealing with 8 gb sticks not 4


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> $219 with CLC at newegg a couple weeks ago. I'll get the batch number for you
> 
> EDIT : 1329


Yeah that was a sweet deal, I'll try and catch it when it rolls around. I guess I'll need a CHV formula Z to marry it with


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here running a custom loop


Yes I am running custom a custom loop.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> $219 with CLC at newegg a couple weeks ago. I'll get the batch number for you
> 
> EDIT : 1329
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a sweet deal, I'll try and catch it when it rolls around. I guess I'll need a CHV formula Z to marry it with
Click to expand...

It's a twitchy devil, but it will clock pretty high.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anybody here running a custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am running custom a custom loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

as am i , i dont know why it didnt quote you last time


----------



## savagemic

I'm running the noctua NH-D14 with my 8350 however I can't get the OC over 4.6 without the temps getting out of my comfort zone. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I would think the NH-D14 could easily cool 4.6 ghz at approx 1.44 v better than it's doing. I have a push/pull setup in my case as well further specs in sig.


----------



## KyadCK

That's about the cap. No air cooler really does over 4.7ish with these chips.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> I'm running the noctua NH-D14 with my 8350 however I can't get the OC over 4.6 without the temps getting out of my comfort zone. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I would think the NH-D14 could easily cool 4.6 ghz at approx 1.44 v better than it's doing. I have a push/pull setup in my case as well further specs in sig.


What are you using to measure your temps? And what values are you seeing?

Make sure you have a good hsf mount with the proper amount of thermal paste, then make sure you are plugging the fans into the proper headers on the motherboard. Check settings in bios, smart fan etc. then double check airflow in your case.

Strykers are nice.. I like mine


----------



## Mega Man

and what is your vcore [email protected]


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> I'm running the noctua NH-D14 with my 8350 however I can't get the OC over 4.6 without the temps getting out of my comfort zone. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I would think the NH-D14 could easily cool 4.6 ghz at approx 1.44 v better than it's doing. I have a push/pull setup in my case as well further specs in sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's about the cap. No air cooler really does over 4.7ish with these chips.


yeah 4.6 ain't bad for a air cooled 8350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and what is your vcore [email protected]


1.44v


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> yeah 4.6 ain't bad for a air cooled 8350
> 1.44v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yea. Now I'm running 3x 240mm rads, 2x 60mm fans on my VRM sink, & 1x 140mm fan on the back of the motherboard socket


1.44vcore... yeah... probably not going to go much further.

1.45 is where temps pretty much take off (on most of the vishera i've seen)... of course i say that sitting at 1.425 vcore on my 8320 and the temps are just BARELY held in check with a h100... i'd say your noctua is doing a great job.


----------



## Mega Man

meh bad, not vcore >.< cpu/nb volts


----------



## Durvelle27

For the guys running custom loops what fans are you using as I'm in the market for some new ones ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> For the guys running custom loops what fans are you using as I'm in the market for some new ones ?


I'm using cm sickleflows but there are better ones out there


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I'm using cm sickleflows but there are better ones out there


DELTA MEGA FAST. GUARANTEED COOL. Noise level GUARANTEED HIGH.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> DELTA MEGA FAST. GUARANTEED COOL. Noise level GUARANTEED HIGH.


hehe at least the Sickles are pretty quiet for what they do


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hehe at least the Sickles are pretty quiet for what they do


I thought about these as i can get some pretty cheap. The rads your using them on. How thick and the FPI


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I thought about these as i can get some pretty cheap. The rads your using them on. How thick and the FPI


Not thick at all and I think 15fpi


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not thick at all and I think 15fpi


Mines are

65mm & 12 FPI, 35mm & 10 FPI, 35mm & 9 FPI


----------



## Alastair

I am using 140mm Aerocool Sharkfans on my EX280 rad. 1500RPM and 96CFM and I think it was 1.7mmH2O? Anyway they are good and damn near silent for me. I will be purchasing BUCKET loads of Cooler Master JetFlo 120mm and 140mm when the LED 140mm models are released to the public!!! Like I am hearing really good things on the Jethro's


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am using 140mm Aerocool Sharkfans on my EX280 rad. 1500RPM and 96CFM and I think it was 1.7mmH2O? Anyway they are good and damn near silent for me. I will be purchasing BUCKET loads of Cooler Master JetFlo 120mm and 140mm when the LED 140mm models are released to the public!!! Like I am hearing really good things on the Jethro's


Noise isn't a concern to me


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Noise isn't a concern to me


then get the DELTA MEGA FAST 250cfm and run it on 12v. At 5v I can't hear it. I have a enclosed cabinet, but at 12v there ain't no holding back the noise.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> then get the DELTA MEGA FAST 250cfm and run it on 12v. At 5v I can't hear it. I have a enclosed cabinet, but at 12v there ain't no holding back the noise.


$39 for one fan is out of reach XD. Looking to stay under $12 Per fan


----------



## Durquavian

That on fan = 3-4 of any other. At 5v it easily surpasses any 2 fans I have.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That on fan = 3-4 of any other. At 5v it easily surpasses any 2 fans I have.


true but $39 plus i have to get new tubing, compression fittings, Distilled water etc... as i'm redoing my whole loop


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx

cheap and reliable, if bought in bulk shipping is reasonable


----------



## savagemic

Thanks for the help guys! I'll just be content with 4.6ghz. The h100 wouldn't cool much better than the D14 would it?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx
> 
> cheap and reliable, if bought in bulk shipping is reasonable


Thx those will do. Amazing price also









Just placed my order for some

6x PrimoFlex Pro LRT UV Blue Tubing -3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD as its on sale for $1.60 Per foot

Compression Fittings

Rad mount to mount my 3rd rad externally and the last piece will be fans


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I'll just be content with 4.6ghz. The h100 wouldn't cool much better than the D14 would it?


With the case you have I would save for a custom loop.

The H-100 should gain you a 200 mhz or so of thermal headroom - I can run 5ghz on a cool running chip/board for daily use on mine. Prime 95 or long sessions of IBT/ OCCT will overwhelm the h-100 at that speed. The Noctuna guys will argue, but I believe the H100 is a little better . Just my opinion.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> With the case you have I would save for a custom loop.
> 
> The H-100 should gain you a 200 mhz or so of thermal headroom - I can run 5ghz on a cool running chip/board for daily use on mine. Prime 95 or long sessions of IBT/ OCCT will overwhelm the h-100 at that speed. The Noctuna guys will argue, but I believe the H100 is a little better . Just my opinion.


Lol at noctuna the fish of the night


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> With the case you have I would save for a custom loop.
> 
> The H-100 should gain you a 200 mhz or so of thermal headroom - I can run 5ghz on a cool running chip/board for daily use on mine. Prime 95 or long sessions of IBT/ OCCT will overwhelm the h-100 at that speed. The Noctuna guys will argue, but I believe the H100 is a little better . Just my opinion.


I think I'll do that. Haven't really been a fan of the liquid cooling but if I'm gonna stick with AMD I guess I'll need to do that at some point to get a higher OC. 200mhz isn't really worth the price of changing to the H100.

How can the 9590's run at decent speeds with stock coolers then? I guess they changed the architecture?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> I think I'll do that. Haven't really been a fan of the liquid cooling but if I'm gonna stick with AMD I guess I'll need to do that at some point to get a higher OC. 200mhz isn't really worth the price of changing to the H100.
> 
> How can the 9590's run at decent speeds with stock coolers then? I guess they changed the architecture?


They come with what is basically an H90 (or buy your own cooler), they are simply cherry picked and OCd 83XXs.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> They come with what is basically an H90 (or buy your own cooler), they are simply cherry picked and OCd 83XXs.


Ah. So they are just the cream of the crop 8350's basically. Got it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> I think I'll do that. Haven't really been a fan of the liquid cooling but if I'm gonna stick with AMD I guess I'll need to do that at some point to get a higher OC. 200mhz isn't really worth the price of changing to the H100.
> 
> How can the 9590's run at decent speeds with stock coolers then? I guess they changed the architecture?


My H100i get's me to 4.8 but I run everyday at 4.7 just cuz, so a bit better but no that much. If you could get better fans on the Noctua you might get 4.7 stable but a lot would depend on the rest of your rig.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> With the case you have I would save for a custom loop.
> 
> The H-100 should gain you a 200 mhz or so of thermal headroom - I can run 5ghz on a cool running chip/board for daily use on mine. Prime 95 or long sessions of IBT/ OCCT will overwhelm the h-100 at that speed. The Noctuna guys will argue, but I believe the H100 is a little better . Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at noctuna the fish of the night
Click to expand...

Freudian typo? lol pretty funny at any rate









@ savagemic - My 9370 has a stock vid of 1.536 Volts , as such it runs pretty warm. If you were going to do any heavy lifting with a 9XXX chip I would think a 240mm radiator would be the bare minimum.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Freudian typo? lol pretty funny at any rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ savagemic - My 9370 has a stock vid of 1.536 Volts , as such it runs pretty warm. If you were going to do any heavy lifting with a 9XXX chip I would think a 240mm radiator would be the bare minimum.


The pre-packaged H90 can keep it under 60C, but I think Custom loop (At least 240+120 with a good pump) would be advised if you dare OC em...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The pre-packaged H90 can keep it under 60C, but I think Custom loop (At least 240+120 with a good pump) would be advised if you dare OC em...


Yeah just to put the emphasis on it
Under 60c at 4.7ghz all 8 cores and 4 cores on turbo 5ghz

Just wanted to make that clear for anyone looking at the combo and thinking they would get any further in over clocking


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah just to put the emphasis on it
> Under 60c at 4.7ghz all 8 cores and 4 cores on turbo 5ghz
> 
> Just wanted to make that clear for anyone looking at the combo and thinking they would get any further in over clocking


So is it possible to take the 8350 to 5.0 and keep temps down if you only take half the cores to 5.0 ghz?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> So is it possible to take the 8350 to 5.0 and keep temps down if you only take half the cores to 5.0 ghz?


Most likely I haven't done it but why would you do that when you could have purchased a 4300


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Most likely I haven't done it but why would you do that when you could have purchased a 4300


Because I already have the 8350







But I see what you're saying I may try that some time just to try a 5.0 ghz OC.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Because I already have the 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I see what you're saying I may try that some time just to try a 5.0 ghz OC.


It may be worth it for single threaded applications. Most of what I use is multitude add so do have much of a need


----------



## Chopper1591

Seeking some advice from you water-cooling vet's.

I am thinking of selling my h100 and getting a Swiftech h220.
But I am doubting if I can better get a kit....

Am able to grab a h220 for 147.90 euro (202.50 USD) where I live.

I will be cooling the 8320 only, for now. Am looking to clock it @ 4.8 or higher.

Should I invest a little more and get a kit? If so, which?
I am a on a tight budget but still wanted some advice from you guys.

The h220 seems to be pretty decent by reading the review from Martin.

Thanks in advance


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seeking some advice from you water-cooling vet's.
> 
> I am thinking of selling my h100 and getting a Swiftech h220.
> But I am doubting if I can better get a kit....
> 
> Am able to grab a h220 for 147.90 euro (202.50 USD) where I live.
> 
> I will be cooling the 8320 only, for now. Am looking to clock it @ 4.8 or higher.
> 
> Should I invest a little more and get a kit? If so, which?
> I am a on a tight budget but still wanted some advice from you guys.
> 
> The h220 seems to be pretty decent by reading the review from Martin.
> 
> Thanks in advance


As mega pointed out its a pretty decent deal.. you might be able to piece a custom loop together but would not be able to cool much better..


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seeking some advice from you water-cooling vet's.
> 
> I am thinking of selling my h100 and getting a Swiftech h220.
> But I am doubting if I can better get a kit....
> 
> Am able to grab a h220 for 147.90 euro (202.50 USD) where I live.
> 
> I will be cooling the 8320 only, for now. Am looking to clock it @ 4.8 or higher.
> 
> Should I invest a little more and get a kit? If so, which?
> I am a on a tight budget but still wanted some advice from you guys.
> 
> The h220 seems to be pretty decent by reading the review from Martin.
> 
> Thanks in advance


How much would a H100*i* be for you? In reviews the H100*i* (the new one) and H220 are within 2-3C of each other which is within margin or error (bad seat, leaky fan,etc)

So if a H220 is 202 USD how much is the H100*i* ?

But a Custom WC loop would be best but it's always more $$$


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How much would a H100*i* be for you? In reviews the H100*i* (the new one) and H220 are within 2-3C of each other which is within margin or error (bad seat, leaky fan,etc)
> 
> So if a H220 is 202 USD how much is the H100*i* ?
> 
> But a Custom WC loop would be best but it's always more $$$


Isn't the h220 able to be expanded on?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How much would a H100*i* be for you? In reviews the H100*i* (the new one) and H220 are within 2-3C of each other which is within margin or error (bad seat, leaky fan,etc)
> 
> So if a H220 is 202 USD how much is the H100*i* ?
> 
> But a Custom WC loop would be best but it's always more $$$
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the h220 able to be expanded on?
Click to expand...

iirc yeah i believe so, but thats up to the person if he would want to mess with it, at that point why not just a custom loop? lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How much would a H100*i* be for you? In reviews the H100*i* (the new one) and H220 are within 2-3C of each other which is within margin or error (bad seat, leaky fan,etc)
> 
> So if a H220 is 202 USD how much is the H100*i* ?
> 
> But a Custom WC loop would be best but it's always more $$$


h100i would be around 105 euro inc. shipping(~144 USD).
But the h220 is much more quiet and cools slightly better then the h100i. And the h100i is not expandable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Isn't the h220 able to be expanded on?


h220 is expandable, yes.
According to Martin the pump is powerful enough to expand the loop with a gpu block(universal or fullcover) and an extra radiator.

Question was more if the h220 with the 240 rad would be enough to cool my 8320 properly


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> h100i would be around 105 euro inc. shipping(~144 USD).
> But the h220 is much more quiet and cools slightly better then the h100i. And the h100i is not expandable.
> h220 is expandable, yes.
> According to Martin the pump is powerful enough to expand the loop with a gpu block(universal or fullcover) and an extra radiator.
> 
> Question was more if the h220 with the 240 rad would be enough to cool my 8320 properly


It should help get a stable 5ghz maybe a Lil more.. but the key is expandability


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It should help get a stable 5ghz maybe a Lil more.. but the key is expandability


Ok I'm down. h220 it is.
Else it would've been a kit with a ex360 or something similar. But that would be much more expensive. Pump would've already been around 100 euro(136 USD).

I also have two Gentle Typhoon ap-15 fans on my h100 which I will re-use.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok I'm down. h220 it is.
> Else it would've been a kit with a ex360 or something similar. But that would be much more expensive. Pump would've already been around 100 euro(136 USD).
> 
> I also have two Gentle Typhoon ap-15 fans on my h100 which I will re-use.


Is the 360rad version available where you're at?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is the 360rad version available where you're at?


There is only one store which sells sets in my country.
I made a few shots for you to compare them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I say if your budget allows you get the H320 it would be the best deal in the long run


----------



## Sadmoto

So a little new fun fact I found, I'm not using an evo 212, I'm using the coolmaster tx-4, they look identical but have a slightly different mounting setup.








it came with the case some other hardware that was found in the trash.
gotta go into rig builder and fix that lol

I can do 4.6 with 1.425v but in prime when all cores are at 4.6 it gets to 62c so I haven't pushed it further, it should be fine when playing games for long periods, they don't get up to what prime does.
I was wondering would it be worth getting a cooler? if so which would yeild better cooling then what I have now? if so how much? I have a decent fan setup, it almost goes down to freezing if its idle and my fans are on high, not kidding either.

should I try for 4.7? I mean the ONLY time I touch anything like prime is to test my oc, so if its temps I'm worried about would it be better to test an intensive game for a few hours if the oc is stable otherwise?

I posted before what temps I get from games and its rarely above 50c after a good while, my gaming temps are about 10c less then what my prime temps are, so I'm not sure, I'm pretty happy with the OC so far, I wasn't expecting almost a full ghz without moving it off of 1.375v and I'm not even using up to the 1.44v the turbo boost settings used to boot up to 4.0. but I'm at 4.6 now with the heat wall and so much more voltage headroom~


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So a little new fun fact I found, I'm not using an evo 212, I'm using the coolmaster tx-4, they look identical but have a slightly different mounting setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it came with the case some other hardware that was found in the trash.
> gotta go into rig builder and fix that lol
> 
> I can do 4.6 with 1.425v but in prime when all cores are at 4.6 it gets to 62c so I haven't pushed it further, it should be fine when playing games for long periods, they don't get up to what prime does.
> I was wondering would it be worth getting a cooler? if so which would yeild better cooling then what I have now?
> 
> should I try for 4.7? I mean the ONLY time I touch anything like prime is to test my oc, so if its temps I'm worried about would it be better to test an intensive game for a few hours if the oc is stable otherwise?
> 
> I posted before what temps I get from games and its rarely above 50c after a good while, my gaming temps are about 10c less then what my prime temps are, so I'm not sure, I'm pretty happy with the OC so far, I wasn't expecting almost a full ghz without moving it off of 1.375v and I'm not even using up to the 1.44v the turbo boost settings used to boot up to 4.0. but I'm at 4.6 now with the heat wall and so much more voltage headroom~


A TX-4 ARE YOU INSANE. INB4SPARKS


----------



## Pyriss

hellow guys ,y want to ask this is oke ?my TEMP's

http://s22.postimg.org/6su7mehk1/image.png

MB- http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3/
cpu voltaje 1.32V bios
coler macho 140 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermalright-Rev-A-Cooler-Silent-Socket/dp/B008YTUN38
Cpu is ful stress 100%

and on my 10 test y have 56 soket temp
and core 37

And

when y buy https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO_R20/
y wil have lower temp's?
and y can Expected to my coler to handle on 4500 on cpu ?y have termal past ,,chill factory''


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> There is only one store which sells sets in my country.
> I made a few shots for you to compare them.


Are you from Holland?!

I swear it is high flow on that page you linked with all the parts.


----------



## Frogeye

Been testing a bit this morning. I added the heatsink fan that came with my 8350 to the back of the socket and it seems to control the temps 5 degrees lower so that helped me push my CPU OC a bit more. Because of cooling I'm finding pushing 4.8 a challenge and my socket temps are getting maxed @72 C. So I'm going to go with 4.7Ghz for the CPU OC and then play with pushing my RAM up a bit. Here is my run today OCCT stable 10min test no errors. I still need to do the BF4 test


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Been testing a bit this morning. I added the heatsink fan that came with my 8350 to the back of the socket and it seems to control the temps 5 degrees lower so that helped me push my CPU OC a bit more. Because of cooling I'm finding pushing 4.8 a challenge and my socket temps are getting maxed @72 C. So I'm going to go with 4.7Ghz for the CPU OC and then play with pushing my RAM up a bit. Here is my run today OCCT stable 10min test no errors. I still need to do the BF4 test


Your CPU socket Temps are way to high bud. I try to keep mines under 62*C as above 65 i will get throttling. What's your ambients


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say if your budget allows you get the H320 it would be the best deal in the long run


I was thinking the same.

But problem is I have a 650D case. I do have a dremel though, so modding should be doable. But I also have a nice Demci Filter(2x120mm) which I can't use when I go for the 360 rad....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you from Holland?!
> 
> I swear it is high flow on that page you linked with all the parts.


Yeah it is. (don't know if it is allowed to speak dutch here







)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I was thinking the same.
> 
> But problem is I have a 650D case. I do have a dremel though, so modding should be doable. But I also have a nice Demci Filter(2x120mm) which I can't use when I go for the 360 rad....
> Yeah it is. (don't know if it is allowed to speak dutch here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Ah nice man! nah it would be pointless because they would not understand us lol

Where you from dude?

But on topic, i too have the 650D and to give you some advice for good airflow, replace the standard 200mm corsair fan for something more powerful like the Bitfenix specter pro 200mm led fan, they come in a variate led colors and performs way better than the weak corsair fan that comes included with the case.

Now my case gets way better airflow and my GPU is running slightly cooler than before.

I don't know if you have an nice powerful exhaust fan at the rear of the case but that can help with the temps too.

I have mounted an Corsair H100I on the top of my case in push/pull and i can maintain 4.8ghz at 1.520vcore and never get to 60c.

Even when i play games like, far cry3, crysis 3, BF4, COD ghosts it does not get hotter than 50c when i set the fan profile to quiet mode.
I can't even hear the cooler over my case fans, that's how quiet it is at quiet mode.

So if i can get that performance on quiet mode running push/pull i can even get 5ghz but than i have to set the fans at balanced mode and that is when you really going to hear the ''tornado fans'' ramp up.

Its not only the vcore that gains the heat, its also the CPU/NB volts and NB volts that adds up to the CPU heat so keep that in mind.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Your CPU socket Temps are way to high bud. I try to keep mines under 62*C as above 65 i will get throttling. What's your ambients


Wrong temp my friend socket is 72 and package is 62.

Also i have ran my socket temp over 75 and never experienced throttling. Although alot of ppl seem to i wonder why mine doesnt. Or why others do







.

Either way tho if u keep socket under 62 most of us wouldn't be nearly as highly clocked as we are. You probably have 10 degrees of room to oc


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> A TX-4 ARE YOU INSANE. INB4SPARKS


well I'm actually wrong about it being a tx-4, its a tx-3







, so my temps are pretty good for such a lousy cooler? it came with part of a rig i traded for some xbox 360 games and it was on a 965BE








what would you guys suggest for a good air cooling fan/sink that would show me some better temps and will last me a bit maybe even past my 8320's life span?









Im not too keen on water cooling, because upkeep, not knowing what I'm doing, it being a bit more expensive, and I don't think I have the space in my case, but I guess I could be talked into it, if its worth it and more then a marginal difference.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah nice man! nah it would be pointless because they would not understand us lol
> 
> Where you from dude?
> 
> But on topic, i too have the 650D and to give you some advice for good airflow, replace the standard 200mm corsair fan for something more powerful like the Bitfenix specter pro 200mm led fan, they come in a variate led colors and performs way better than the weak corsair fan that comes included with the case.
> 
> Now my case gets way better airflow and my GPU is running slightly cooler than before.
> 
> I don't know if you have an nice powerful exhaust fan at the rear of the case but that can help with the temps too.
> 
> I have mounted an Corsair H100I on the top of my case in push/pull and i can maintain 4.8ghz at 1.520vcore and never get to 60c.
> 
> Even when i play games like, far cry3, crysis 3, BF4, COD ghosts it does not get hotter than 50c when i set the fan profile to quiet mode.
> I can't even hear the cooler over my case fans, that's how quiet it is at quiet mode.
> 
> So if i can get that performance on quiet mode running push/pull i can even get 5ghz but than i have to set the fans at balanced mode and that is when you really going to hear the ''tornado fans'' ramp up.
> 
> Its not only the vcore that gains the heat, its also the CPU/NB volts and NB volts that adds up to the CPU heat so keep that in mind.


I am from Uitgeest, near Alkmaar and Beverwijk.

And thanks for the advice but I have been clocking for some years now so I know the basics.









I already modded the case a bit to improve the airflow.

Cut out the mesh that both restricts the airflow pretty hard and makes the fans make an annoying sound.

Did this to the front, top and exhaust.

Bought an Megaflow 200mm and moved the drive cage to the bottom to make more room for the airflow from the intake fan.
Don't mind the dust, I'm a smoker.












Look at this epic contraption I made haha.
The warm air coming from the exhaust was sucked back in the radiator up top because of the case being under my desk.
Looks ghetto but it does work pretty good.


But I will probably go with the h220. Buying a h100i to replace an h100 would kinda be an side-grade.
The h100i will also be loud when running on performance mode. Where the h220 is a few degrees cooler and much quieter.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> well I'm actually wrong about it being a tx-4, its a tx-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so my temps are pretty good for such a lousy cooler? it came with part of a rig i traded for some xbox 360 games and it was on a 965BE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would you guys suggest for a good air cooling fan/sink that would show me some better temps and will last me a bit maybe even past my 8320's life span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not too keen on water cooling, because upkeep, not knowing what I'm doing, it being a bit more expensive, and I don't think I have the space in my case, but I guess I could be talked into it, if its worth it and more then a marginal difference.


Im amazed that cooler does so well u must have a good chip. If sticking with air go for a double tower like the noctua nh-d14 or phanteks ph-tc14pe (might be wrong name) or a alpenfohn k2 or similar. You likely wont push too much further on air if you decide to go water i recommend the h220 at a minimum or custom cooling which many here would be willing to help you figure out what fits and falls in ur budget.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am from Uitgeest, near Alkmaar and Beverwijk.
> 
> And thanks for the advice but I have been clocking for some years now so I know the basics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already modded the case a bit to improve the airflow.
> 
> Cut out the mesh that both restricts the airflow pretty hard and makes the fans make an annoying sound.
> 
> Did this to the front, top and exhaust.
> 
> Bought an Megaflow 200mm and moved the drive cage to the bottom to make more room for the airflow from the intake fan.
> Don't mind the dust, I'm a smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this epic contraption I made haha.
> The warm air coming from the exhaust was sucked back in the radiator up top because of the case being under my desk.
> Looks ghetto but it does work pretty good.
> 
> 
> But I will probably go with the h220. Buying a h100i to replace an h100 would kinda be an side-grade.
> The h100i will also be loud when running on performance mode. Where the h220 is a few degrees cooler and much quieter.


Ah nice i know that place went there some time. I am from Leeuwarden







nice to meet you man.

I did too notice that the front mesh restricts the airflow a lot, actually its the fan filter that you can click off that is the restriction because when i remove it my temps drop almost by 3c! so that is an big improvement there.

I did had the megaflow too and it is a nice fan but i prefer my specter pro blue led







its much more powerful and is more quiet.

Nice mod you did there but i don't like to mod my case because if i have plans for another case i can never resell it.
I also like the hose thing going on at the rear of your case.

A while back i was reading about a guy that had hooked up an air conditioner to the front of his case to get the temps down. obviously that worked quite well and maybe some day i would like to try that also too.


----------



## Awooboowoo

I just ordered an 8320 and I was wondering what kind of IPC improvements I would see if I ran the chip as 1M/1C. Anyone have any benches?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah nice i know that place went there some time. I am from Leeuwarden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to meet you man.
> 
> I did too notice that the front mesh restricts the airflow a lot, actually its the fan filter that you can click off that is the restriction because when i remove it my temps drop almost by 3c! so that is an big improvement there.
> 
> I did had the megaflow too and it is a nice fan but i prefer my specter pro blue led
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its much more powerful and is more quiet.
> 
> Nice mod you did there but i don't like to mod my case because if i have plans for another case i can never resell it.
> I also like the hose thing going on at the rear of your case.
> 
> A while back i was reading about a guy that had hooked up an air conditioner to the front of his case to get the temps down. obviously that worked quite well and maybe some day i would like to try that also too.


Thanks.
Yeah I know the feeling. But when I do plan to sell the case in the future I will just see if there is someone who want's to buy the case in the state it is now, which there will probably be someone who wants to. Else I will just keep it or toss it in the trash.
I don't need a bigger case anyway. Only thing that will let me want more space is more rad space. But then there is always external rad mounting.









I don't feel like removing the front filter. Else I will have to clean the case monthly...
The front mesh really makes an annoying sound btw.

Yeah the hose is pretty nice. It is actually from a tumble dryer. Was only like 5-6 euro. And to mount it to the case I used one of these:

Cut the top off and used good old duct-tape to apply it to the case.








Because of the shape the hose easily glides on.

If you do plan to use air-conditioned air in the intake be sure to don't make the air too cold because of condensation. I don't have to tell you that water and electronics don't mix I guess?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks.
> Yeah I know the feeling. But when I do plan to sell the case in the future I will just see if there is someone who want's to buy the case in the state it is now, which there will probably be someone who wants to. Else I will just keep it or toss it in the trash.
> I don't need a bigger case anyway. Only thing that will let me want more space is more rad space. But then there is always external rad mounting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like removing the front filter. Else I will have to clean the case monthly...
> The front mesh really makes an annoying sound btw.
> 
> Yeah the hose is pretty nice. It is actually from a tumble dryer. Was only like 5-6 euro. And to mount it to the case I used one of these:
> 
> Cut the top off and used good old duct-tape to apply it to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the shape the hose easily glides on.
> 
> If you do plan to use air-conditioned air in the intake be sure to don't make the air too cold because of condensation. I don't have to tell you that water and electronics don't mix I guess?


Ye i hear ya man,

I was thinking of getting another case, i saw the obsidian 750D and i like it a lot and maybe if i can get a good deal with my case i will sell it and get that one.

It is cheaper than the 650D and in my opinion the 650D is way overpriced anyway.

Yes it very annoying that sound of the front mesh, did you get rid of it by cutting it seeing on the picture you posted? If so did it improve the airflow a lot?

Yeah i do know that if you put the air conditioner too cold you will get condensation but it can be done if you are using common sense to what temps you push in to your case otherwise you end up with screwing up your system because of the condensation.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Im amazed that cooler does so well u must have a good chip. If sticking with air go for a double tower like the noctua nh-d14 or phanteks ph-tc14pe (might be wrong name) or a alpenfohn k2 or similar. You likely wont push too much further on air if you decide to go water i recommend the h220 at a minimum or custom cooling which many here would be willing to help you figure out what fits and falls in ur budget.


well I'm not 100% on my budget, but it would be up to probably 100$ if it would give better temps then the tx3 I'm using, so I'm thinking the d14 would be a good buy, but I've been reading the 2 point mounting is weird and a pain to mount correctly.
what kind of temps would I be looking at with a d14? anyone currently using one that could ballpark some numbers?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye i hear ya man,
> 
> I was thinking of getting another case, i saw the obsidian 750D and i like it a lot and maybe if i can get a good deal with my case i will sell it and get that one.
> 
> It is cheaper than the 650D and in my opinion the 650D is way overpriced anyway.
> 
> Yes it very annoying that sound of the front mesh, did you get rid of it by cutting it seeing on the picture you posted? If so did it improve the airflow a lot?
> 
> Yeah i do know that if you put the air conditioner too cold you will get condensation but it can be done if you are using common sense to what temps you push in to your case otherwise you end up with screwing up your system because of the condensation.


Dang...
Haven't kept track on the newest cases for a while. That 750D is indeed a nice case for the money. And troll that it is cheaper then the 650D.

The noise did get away and by feeling the airflow seems to have increased quiet allot. But I should have done a proper test.
The mesh basically makes it 50% closed so do the math.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Wrong temp my friend socket is 72 and package is 62.
> 
> Also i have ran my socket temp over 75 and never experienced throttling. Although alot of ppl seem to i wonder why mine doesnt. Or why others do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Either way tho if u keep socket under 62 most of us wouldn't be nearly as highly clocked as we are. You probably have 10 degrees of room to oc


I'm already running 5GHz and that's good enough for me







but i just spoke from my experience


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Dang...
> Haven't kept track on the newest cases for a while. That 750D is indeed a nice case for the money. And troll that it is cheaper then the 650D.
> 
> The noise did get away and by feeling the airflow seems to have increased quiet allot. But I should have done a proper test.
> The mesh basically makes it 50% closed so do the math.


I did come across that case when i was on YouTube because i have Corsair in my favorites.

Mostly i look on Alternate, Mycom or azerty for the best prices and service.
Alternate on the other hand is mostly the most expensive one but has an very good service.

I ordered most of my components from Mycom since that is the only retail shop in Leeuwarden sadly -_- so if i am not happy with it i can return it within 2 weeks and get my money back or get something else.

Well i think i can get 100 max for my case now and spend like 20-30 euro to get the 750D so i am really thinking on placing it on Marktplaats


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye i hear ya man,
> 
> I was thinking of getting another case, i saw the obsidian 750D and i like it a lot and maybe if i can get a good deal with my case i will sell it and get that one.
> 
> It is cheaper than the 650D and in my opinion the 650D is way overpriced anyway.
> 
> Yes it very annoying that sound of the front mesh, did you get rid of it by cutting it seeing on the picture you posted? If so did it improve the airflow a lot?
> 
> Yeah i do know that if you put the air conditioner too cold you will get condensation but it can be done if you are using common sense to what temps you push in to your case otherwise you end up with screwing up your system because of the condensation.


GET IT ALREADY, YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED. FOR GODS SAKE YOU CAN MOD A 420 ON THE FRONT AND STILL HAVE A 360 ON THE TOP







If you are crazy->
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/1130#post_21290556 and http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/1140#post_21293326

This message was brought to you by a 750D owner and sponsored by the Obsidian 750D Owners Club, Corsair, AMD, Elpida and Gigabyte :3


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> GET IT ALREADY, YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED. FOR GODS SAKE YOU CAN MOD A 420 ON THE FRONT AND STILL HAVE A 360 ON THE TOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are crazy->
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/1130#post_21290556 and http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/1140#post_21293326
> 
> This message was brought to you by a 750D owner and sponsored by the Obsidian 750D Owners Club, Corsair, AMD, Elpida and Gigabyte :3


Lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Isn't the h220 able to be expanded on?


h220 is expandable, yes.
According to Martin the pump is powerful enough to expand the loop with a gpu block(universal or fullcover) and an extra radiator.

Question was more if the h220 with the 240 rad would be enough to cool my 8320 properly[/quote]
yes to expandable + it is a piump based of the ddc @!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say if your budget allows you get the H320 it would be the best deal in the long run


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Your CPU socket Temps are way to high bud. I try to keep mines under 62*C as above 65 i will get throttling. What's your ambients
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong temp my friend socket is 72 and package is 62.
> 
> Also i have ran my socket temp over 75 and never experienced throttling. Although alot of ppl seem to i wonder why mine doesnt. Or why others do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Either way tho if u keep socket under 62 most of us wouldn't be nearly as highly clocked as we are. You probably have 10 degrees of room to oc
Click to expand...

you dont have apm on ?


----------



## savagemic

This is my stable OC.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> This is my stable OC.


Come on and raise that HT link back up. More so since you have SLI.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Come on and raise that HT link back up. More so since you have SLI.


I actually never touched it! What should I bring it up to?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> I actually never touched it! What should I bring it up to?


The multi maxes at 13 and that is stock FSB =200 HT=2600 FSB=210 HT=2730 that is what you should get. You may need to bump voltage a tad for stability.


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The multi maxes at 13 and that is stock FSB =200 HT=2600 FSB=210 HT=2730 that is what you should get. You may need to bump voltage a tad for stability.


Noob question. Which voltage should I bump up once I do this?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Noob question. Which voltage should I bump up once I do this?


If you need to it is listed usually as HT link voltage or Something like FSB , CRAP I am not having a good memory night.

Ok I see that I was thinking of HT ref clock which = FSB. HT LINK has its own voltage control and I think stock is 1.2v.

Mine required a bit of a boost for 2880 but I think that is mainly due to 1GB Vram and having to ferry textures thru the PCI-e lanes. Your cards are stronger and less strenuous so maybe less voltage is needed.


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Your CPU socket Temps are way to high bud. I try to keep mines under 62*C as above 65 i will get throttling. What's your ambients


Ambient temps are around 70degrees F.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Ambient temps are around 70degrees F.


Generally for safety sake 60C is the limit you want to reach on full load, just a buffer in case. Seems I as well as another Ccorkisman (or however it is spelled) find that over 50C stability becomes a bit iffy(er). Hard to explain really. I get more inconsistencies in timing say like bench runs when my CPU temp gets above 50C, below the times are far more consistent. I am not stating this as a fact but more like how your mother knew you snuck out to that concert that time.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> This is my stable OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on and raise that HT link back up. More so since you have SLI.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Noob question. Which voltage should I bump up once I do this?
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to it is listed usually as HT link voltage or Something like FSB , CRAP I am not having a good memory night.
> 
> Ok I see that I was thinking of HT ref clock which = FSB. HT LINK has its own voltage control and I think stock is 1.2v.
> 
> Mine required a bit of a boost for 2880 but I think that is mainly due to 1GB Vram and having to ferry textures thru the PCI-e lanes. Your cards are stronger and less strenuous so maybe less voltage is needed.
Click to expand...

he is right but i highly doubt you need a voltage boost, although you may


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he is right but i highly doubt you need a voltage boost, although you may


With mine I never have any idea I just go, " what the he..." and viola insta works or insta fire, so far just works.


----------



## cssorkinman

I know some people have been a little curious about the 9XXX chips. I just put the 9370 under the custom loop.
Here is a SS of it running prime at stock. I need to mount the radiator and attach the fans , they are just sitting on top of it for now, and I'm only using 3 of them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> hellow guys ,y want to ask this is oke ?my TEMP's
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/6su7mehk1/image.png
> 
> MB- http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3/
> cpu voltaje 1.32V bios
> coler macho 140 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermalright-Rev-A-Cooler-Silent-Socket/dp/B008YTUN38
> Cpu is ful stress 100%
> 
> and on my 10 test y have 56 soket temp
> and core 37
> 
> And
> 
> when y buy https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO_R20/
> y wil have lower temp's?
> and y can Expected to my coler to handle on 4500 on cpu ?y have termal past ,,chill factory''


help ?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> help ?


Temps look ok to me.
But do 10 runs of ibt avx on maximum to get an better image.

IBTAVX.zip 4326k .zip file


Looks like I will be sticking with the h220 for now. It will most likely be a nice upgrade from the h100 as it is by default.
Putting a 360 in my 650D is no go. And going external would drive the costs up to much for now.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390701/360-rad-in-a-650d-yes-you-can-do-it-update-painted-and-man-it-looks-good

If I later want to expand the loop I will just grab another 240 and mount it in the front of the case, or a 360 external.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> help ?


Your core temps look good, your socket temp seems a bit high in respect to the core temp. My guess is make sure you have lots of air flow in the case.

If you buy that other motherboard you'll have a better chipset, the 990 instead of the 970 and you'll have a better heatsink over the vrms to help with overclocking.

Also the 970 Extreme 3 is a 4+1 powerphase which isn't really great for overclocking read this here post

The M5A99x is a 6+2+2 powerphase which is more overclock friendly. Plus the heatsink over the vrms is massive.

Based on your core temps under full load I'd say your cooler has plenty of room. If not you can try and have two fans and do push pull on it with better fans.

With your current mother board and your socket temps I'd say your VRM's are already starting to get toasty. Moar airflow! especially over the vrm heatsink maybe even on the back of the motherboard depending on its hardware arrangement. Check to see if what other temps you can monitor and post them here.


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Your core temps look good, your socket temp seems a bit high in respect to the core temp. My guess is make sure you have lots of air flow in the case.
> 
> If you buy that other motherboard you'll have a better chipset, the 990 instead of the 970 and you'll have a better heatsink over the vrms to help with overclocking.
> 
> Also the 970 Extreme 3 is a 4+1 powerphase which isn't really great for overclocking read this here post
> 
> The M5A99x is a 6+2+2 powerphase which is more overclock friendly. Plus the heatsink over the vrms is massive.
> 
> Based on your core temps under full load I'd say your cooler has plenty of room. If not you can try and have two fans and do push pull on it with better fans.
> 
> With your current mother board and your socket temps I'd say your VRM's are already starting to get toasty. Moar airflow! especially over the vrm heatsink maybe even on the back of the motherboard depending on its hardware arrangement. Check to see if what other temps you can monitor and post them here.


y have this http://www.pcgarage.ro/carcase/segotep/raynor-tower-surpass-battle-edition-g1r-red/

and 3 vents http://www.pcgarage.ro/ventilatoare-radiatoare/arctic-cooling/f12/
1 push front and 2 on back
,,*your socket temp seems a bit high in respect to the core temp*'' this is scarry me ...y have good aer flow ...but my soket are a bit higth .....

*This is my temp's with 4 programs ....(4000 on cpu with 1.29V bios )*

http://s22.postimg.org/c8ap5h6xt/temp.png


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> hellow guys ,y want to ask this is oke ?my TEMP's
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/6su7mehk1/image.png
> 
> MB- http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme3/
> cpu voltaje 1.32V bios
> coler macho 140 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermalright-Rev-A-Cooler-Silent-Socket/dp/B008YTUN38
> Cpu is ful stress 100%
> 
> and on my 10 test y have 56 soket temp
> and core 37
> 
> And
> 
> when y buy https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO_R20/
> y wil have lower temp's?
> and y can Expected to my coler to handle on 4500 on cpu ?y have termal past ,,chill factory''
> 
> 
> 
> help ?
Click to expand...

try using the photo instead of attach when making a post may help with getting people to help you ( little pic the the text editor )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> help ?
> 
> 
> 
> Temps look ok to me.
> But do 10 runs of ibt avx on maximum to get an better image.
> 
> IBTAVX.zip 4326k .zip file
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be sticking with the h220 for now. It will most likely be a nice upgrade from the h100 as it is by default.
> Putting a 360 in my 650D is no go. And going external would drive the costs up to much for now.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1390701/360-rad-in-a-650d-yes-you-can-do-it-update-painted-and-man-it-looks-good
> 
> If I later want to expand the loop I will just grab another 240 and mount it in the front of the case, or a 360 external.
Click to expand...

may hold off a bit looks like swiftech is about to announce h220x ! + limited edition 290x blocks


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try using the photo instead of attach when making a post may help with getting people to help you ( little pic the the text editor )
> may hold off a bit looks like swiftech is about to announce h220x ! + limited edition 290x blocks


Ow nice.
Thanks for the tip.

Where did you get the info?










edit:
Found it on facebook.
But by looking at it it will probably take pretty long before the h220x will be released.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> y have this http://www.pcgarage.ro/carcase/segotep/raynor-tower-surpass-battle-edition-g1r-red/
> 
> and 3 vents http://www.pcgarage.ro/ventilatoare-radiatoare/arctic-cooling/f12/
> 1 push front and 2 on back
> ,,*your socket temp seems a bit high in respect to the core temp*'' this is scarry me ...y have good aer flow ...but my soket are a bit higth .....
> 
> *This is my temp's with 4 programs ....(4000 on cpu with 1.29V bios )*
> 
> 
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/c8ap5h6xt/temp.png


I'd say based on that your socket temp is almost a reflection of your vrm's/mosfets "TMPIN3"

For right now your temps are fine. You can push the core some more. Just keep an eye on the TMPIN3 and core temps while overclocking. The VRM's can go pretty high but it still scares me to go anything past 70 deg C on them. You can place a fan directly over them to help when getting to higher overclocks. I'd say 4.5ghz will be around the limits of your mother board. You wont truly know till you try. Just follow the guide on page 1 and watch those temps.


----------



## LucentSky

Proud owner of a FX8320 http://valid.canardpc.com/dh7mmw


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Are my temps right for this chip on idle with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO? also im using MX4 for the thermal paste.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> Proud owner of a FX8320 http://valid.canardpc.com/dh7mmw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are my temps right for this chip on idle with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO? also im using MX4 for the thermal paste.


For idle, LOLNO. I get like a 30Cish idle in HWInfo64. Load seems in line tho. I have TX-4 (Tuniq) and a 212 [email protected] JSYK


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Your CPU socket Temps are way to high bud. I try to keep mines under 62*C as above 65 i will get throttling. What's your ambients


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Generally for safety sake 60C is the limit you want to reach on full load, just a buffer in case. Seems I as well as another Ccorkisman (or however it is spelled) find that over 50C stability becomes a bit iffy(er). Hard to explain really. I get more inconsistencies in timing say like bench runs when my CPU temp gets above 50C, below the times are far more consistent. I am not stating this as a fact but more like how your mother knew you snuck out to that concert that time.


Ya, I'm in San Diego and it's been hot lately especially for winter LOL! currently my ambient temp is about 29C . To help combat the VRM heat buildup I've added the heatsink fan that came with the 8350 to the back of the socket and I just put another 120mm fan blowing directly onto the Socket and VRMs from the frontside of the mobo.

I agree with you both Those temps are pushing the limit. I wanted to see what OC I could do with my system. Hopefully next time I test I'll see the vrm temps don't peak so high







If they do, I'll just leave the window open to my office over night so the room gets extra nipply and test earlly in the morning. I'm very confident I can easily get a 4.8 stable OCCT run if my ambient temps were a bit lower.

Thanks for all of your help and advice, *all of you!*


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ow nice.
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Where did you get the info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Found it on facebook.
> But by looking at it it will probably take pretty long before the h220x will be released.


OR, if you like you can go with an full custom loop

http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/listing.html?navId=11570&tk=7&lk=9351

for like 144 euro you have a nice setup. The Swiftech H320 looks pretty good as well but by spending a little more you can go custom loop.


----------



## soulwrath

Seriously considering going full WATERCOOLING SETUP if i could find some waterblocks for asrock e9 vrm etc


----------



## hurricane28

That would be my choice to be honest, i saw some reviews of the h220 before i had my h100i and what i saw is that it does not perform better than the corsair h100i and that is why i choose for the h100i.

Also they say you can expand the h220 but personally i would not like to add an GPU block to that thin radiator. So you need to add another rad to the loop and get some very high rpm/static pressure fans for it to perform any good. If you add another rad and probably other fans you are at the same price as the AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240XT with less performance..

If you only have plans for the CPU i would highly suggest to get the H100I because its much cheaper and performs better than the h220. If you have plans to expand your loop by adding an GPU block i would go for the AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 XT with a nice thick rad and you would be much more happy.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Ok we all know vrm temps are important with our FX chips, so in the search to end world vrm overtemps I've found something quite promising.

Fujipoly ultra with 17w/mc heat transfer

This is supposedly a miracle cure for factory VRM heatsink thermal pads.

I just ordered some and hope to do an experiment. Well see how much time I have. I will use an infrared temp gun to check out temps too.

Anyone else care to experiment. unfortunately my board doesn't have a temp for vrms or north bridge. so im forced to use infrared temp gun.

My guess by some of the reviews is that some people have been using this for their gpu's with great results.


----------



## airperalta

Upgraded my FX6100 to FX 8350 yesterday and overcloked to 4.6 Ghz without bumping the voltage. This is a great CPU bought this AUS$270. Its a bit expensive cause i did not order online to my favorite shop due to Christmas Holiday. I can get this at AUSD$245 at mwave australia. I cant wait to try so i grabbed it and i am very happy wiht the performance. The single thread power is kicking ass. Im still playing Rome total war and i am hovering 40-60 fps on all very high settings using HD7950.

By the way, this is my 1st time to join forum but i always read on this site.









I noticed i have my old signature on the bottom. I forgot on how to edit/change to my new rig. Will somebody willing to help me? Thanks.


----------



## airperalta

I did my own research its all done. Please don't bother.

" *noticed i have my old signature on the bottom. I forgot on how to edit/change to my new rig. Will somebody willing to help me? Thanks."*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> Proud owner of a FX8320 http://valid.canardpc.com/dh7mmw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are my temps right for this chip on idle with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO? also im using MX4 for the thermal paste.


welcome !!! may wanna reseat that cooler !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That would be my choice to be honest, i saw some reviews of the h220 before i had my h100i and what i saw is that it does not perform better than the corsair h100i and that is why i choose for the h100i.
> 
> Also they say you can expand the h220 but personally i would not like to add an GPU block to that thin radiator. So you need to add another rad to the loop and get some very high rpm/static pressure fans for it to perform any good. If you add another rad and probably other fans you are at the same price as the AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240XT with less performance..
> 
> If you only have plans for the CPU i would highly suggest to get the H100I because its much cheaper and performs better than the h220. If you have plans to expand your loop by adding an GPU block i would go for the AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 XT with a nice thick rad and you would be much more happy.


huh?? i would love to know who told you that
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
as in the past you can slam him all you want, but i actually trust him unlike everyone else i have seen, scientific methods and well documented.
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
granted it is less expensive then h220 the h220 beats it in every section but pump speed.

and no a custom loop would be far more expensive,


Spoiler: Warning: pricing!



pump ~60-90
rad for cpu ~50-90
rad for gpu ~50-90
cpu block ~60-90
gpu block ~100-160
res ~20-60
total 340-520, and that is just off the top of my head prices ( lows and highs ) although there are other options maybe in the rad dept. does not include the tubing and coolant
h220 - 150 ( can get on sale for as low as 100 )
rad for gpu 50-90
gpu block 100-160
total 250-400
( all in us pricing and from us stores, although your pricing over seas may be different ) even though even at the high end you are only saving 100... it is still 100
as far as the kit you suggested, is ok, but he would still need a second rad and gpu block, so yea, not much saving, although it does include some tubing, coolant and fittings, which is nce and the other pricing i posted does not. distilled is king of coolants ~$1 per bottle and biocide is only 5 for a bottle which will last years !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Ok we all know vrm temps are important with our FX chips, so in the search to end world vrm overtemps I've found something quite promising.
> 
> Fujipoly ultra with 17w/mc heat transfer
> 
> This is supposedly a miracle cure for factory VRM heatsink thermal pads.
> 
> I just ordered some and hope to do an experiment. Well see how much time I have. I will use an infrared temp gun to check out temps too.
> 
> Anyone else care to experiment. unfortunately my board doesn't have a temp for vrms or north bridge. so im forced to use infrared temp gun.
> 
> My guess by some of the reviews is that some people have been using this for their gpu's with great results.


not worth it tbh, 6mk/w is more then enough for vrms, the 17mk/w are for golden gpus you are trying to sqeeze everything out of, either way gl !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airperalta*
> 
> Upgraded my FX6100 to FX 8350 yesterday and overcloked to 4.6 Ghz without bumping the voltage. This is a great CPU bought this AUS$270. Its a bit expensive cause i did not order online to my favorite shop due to Christmas Holiday. I can get this at AUSD$245 at mwave australia. I cant wait to try so i grabbed it and i am very happy wiht the performance. The single thread power is kicking ass. Im still playing Rome total war and i am hovering 40-60 fps on all very high settings using HD7950.
> 
> By the way, this is my 1st time to join forum but i always read on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed i have my old signature on the bottom. I forgot on how to edit/change to my new rig. Will somebody willing to help me? Thanks.


welcome let us know if you need any help !!


----------



## airperalta

Thanks for welcoming me Mega Man.! I love reading peoples post. very informative.


----------



## LucentSky

Hey Mega Man I was able to do as you stated and got it to this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !!! may wanna reseat that cooler !
> huh?? i would love to know who told you that
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
> as in the past you can slam him all you want, but i actually trust him unlike everyone else i have seen, scientific methods and well documented.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
> granted it is less expensive then h220 the h220 beats it in every section but pump speed.
> 
> and no a custom loop would be far more expensive,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: pricing!
> 
> 
> 
> pump ~60-90
> rad for cpu ~50-90
> rad for gpu ~50-90
> cpu block ~60-90
> gpu block ~100-160
> res ~20-60
> total 340-520, and that is just off the top of my head prices ( lows and highs ) although there are other options maybe in the rad dept. does not include the tubing and coolant
> h220 - 150 ( can get on sale for as low as 100 )
> rad for gpu 50-90
> gpu block 100-160
> total 250-400
> ( all in us pricing and from us stores, although your pricing over seas may be different ) even though even at the high end you are only saving 100... it is still 100
> as far as the kit you suggested, is ok, but he would still need a second rad and gpu block, so yea, not much saving, although it does include some tubing, coolant and fittings, which is nce and the other pricing i posted does not. distilled is king of coolants ~$1 per bottle and biocide is only 5 for a bottle which will last years !
> 
> 
> not worth it tbh, 6mk/w is more then enough for vrms, the 17mk/w are for golden gpus you are trying to sqeeze everything out of, either way gl !!
> welcome let us know if you need any help !!


Well i don't know the guy so i don't have any thing to say bad about him...

I did searched the net before i had the corsair h100i and what i saw was that it performed better than the h220, its not much but still better is better.

As i can hear in the video of him, he uses the older corsair link drivers and were buggy and the fans did not ramp up like they should.. i should know because i own one and had to call corsair for replacement fans but after it was the firmware that was buggy.

Yes the fans are loud but they push an enormous amount of air through the rad, they have 4.0 mm/H20 for crying out loud.
Now i run push/pull i can run it in silent mode now and i do not even hear the fans above my system fans.

According to your price for custom loop, the prices you mentioned are not the same prices as i can get it from here. we are from Holland remember..

And a custom loop is not that much expensive, i don't know if you seen the link i posted before with the retail shop where i order things i can get an AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 for 144 euro's while the Swiftech H220 is 149,90...

pay 50 more and you have the AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 with a nice thick rad that will outperform the Swiftech H220 in every-way possible.

I do agree with you if you pick the parts separately you are going to pay a lot more but why bother in if they have a complete kit in the first place?

they have a lot more cooling units, here's a link for ya: http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/listing.html?navId=11570&tk=7&lk=9351


----------



## Durquavian

I did 11mk/w wasn't much more expensive than 6mk/w. the next up 17mk/w was way higher.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !!! may wanna reseat that cooler !
> huh?? i would love to know who told you that
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
> as in the past you can slam him all you want, but i actually trust him unlike everyone else i have seen, scientific methods and well documented.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
> granted it is less expensive then h220 the h220 beats it in every section but pump speed.
> 
> and no a custom loop would be far more expensive,
> 
> pump ~60-90
> rad for cpu ~50-90
> rad for gpu ~50-90
> cpu block ~60-90
> gpu block ~100-160
> res ~20-60
> total 340-520, and that is just off the top of my head prices ( lows and highs ) although there are other options maybe in the rad dept. does not include the tubing and coolant
> h220 - 150 ( can get on sale for as low as 100 )
> rad for gpu 50-90
> gpu block 100-160
> total 250-400
> ( all in us pricing and from us stores, although your pricing over seas may be different ) even though even at the high end you are only saving 100... it is still 100
> as far as the kit you suggested, is ok, but he would still need a second rad and gpu block, so yea, not much saving, although it does include some tubing, coolant and fittings, which is nce and the other pricing i posted does not. distilled is king of coolants ~$1 per bottle and biocide is only 5 for a bottle which will last years !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did searched the net before i had the corsair h100i and what i saw was that it performed better than the h220, its not much but still better is better.
> 
> As i can hear in the video of him, he uses the older corsair link drivers and were buggy and the fans did not ramp up like they should.. i should know because i own one and had to call corsair for replacement fans but after it was the firmware that was buggy.
Click to expand...

he already admitted the software was buggy but that it has since been changed with an update ( however at the time of testing it had not )
again the h100i pump does have more rpms
however the h220 BEAT the h100i in every test, you need to read the graphs, lower is better not higher


----------



## PimpSkyline

http://valid.canardpc.com/1s8mlh 

_*I did it.*_



Also, I will say that dropping the Multi and upping the BLCK doesn't help the voltage, least not in my testing, so Myth Busted.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1s8mlh
> 
> _*I did it.*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will say that dropping the Multi and upping the BLCK doesn't help the voltage, least not in my testing, so Myth Busted.


Well done, congratz man









I think you are presently what we in here call "hurricane stable" i kid you not

Ull mostly likely find u fail p95 and ibtavx error more or less straight away

use 1.55 vcore and then go down til u cant get stable then add a notch up again


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1s8mlh
> 
> _*I did it.*_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will say that dropping the Multi and upping the BLCK doesn't help the voltage, least not in my testing, so Myth Busted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, congratz man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are presently what we in here call "hurricane stable" i kid you not
> 
> Ull mostly likely find u fail p95 and ibtavx error more or less straight away
> 
> use 1.55 vcore and then go down til u cant get stable then add a notch up again
Click to expand...

Thanks









Would upping any other voltages help stabilize the OC?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would upping any other voltages help stabilize the OC?


I found so much more when I was going for 4.84Ghz. I upped CPU-NB, NB, HT, CPU-DDR Physics, and PCI-e and got 4.84Ghz completely stable for the first time ever, before that just Hurricane stable ( I started that by the way). I am sure they all weren't necessary and I only up them when gaming, but it told me there is far more to completely stable for me at least.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he already admitted the software was buggy but that it has since been changed with an update ( however at the time of testing it had not )
> again the h100i pump does have more rpms
> however the h220 BEAT the h100i in every test, you need to read the graphs, lower is better not higher


Yep the design of the h220 is better than the corsair because the rad is much better and is fully copper.

Than again i see tests all over the net that they tested the h100i with aftermarket fans on it. unfortunately its not advised to do that because the rad is very very dense so the performance drop if you use less than 4mm H20 of static pressure fans.

I should know because i tried several fans with high static pressure but i got bad temps so like i said before i went with the push/pull config.

And yes if you compare the two on noise to performance the h220 wins easily in every test but ram performance the h100i would eventually win over the h220.

I am not saying the h220 is a bad cooler because its clearly one of the best you can get out there. If you do the same test in price to performance the Corsair wins easily because its 50 euro's less than the H220.

a quick sum up: The corsair only performs properly if you use the standard fans and that is an bummer because you are stuck to the utterly loud fans, so that is definitely a point to consider if you buy the product.
But if you test the two at price to performance the corsair would definitely win over the H220 because it costs 50 euro less and in my opinion you get more for your dollar/euro with the Corsair because of its corsair link. Also the customer care center of corsair is outstanding because if you have trouble with any of their products you can call them and they will resolve your problem within a week, i should know because they send me 2 replacement fans within a week and i live in the Netherlands for crying out loud! so that is worth considering if you buy a product in my opinion.

The H220 has an copper rad witch is much better than the aluminium on the corsair. The pump makes an very annoying sound at 12V and it can drive people crazy so I've heard.
The tubing is much longer than the corsair ones so that can be a struggle to fit in some cases. They say its expandable so you can mount a GPU block or motherboard block or whatever to it, but like i said before you need an extra rad and sins the pump is not more powerful than the corsair one, i highly doubt you would be satisfied with the temps.

Not even mention the price you pay for that because you pay another 50-80 dollars/euro's for an decent rad plus you need extra tubing, fittings and extra coolant.
The cooler alone costs 149,90 over here and with an extra rad and fittings, tubes and coolant you get over 200 euro's and you would still not be satisfied.

In my opinion you would be much better with AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240XT set that has a nice thick rad 45mm to be precise, has an much better pump than both of the coolers and costs 200 euro's and maybe on sale you can get it even cheaper.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would upping any other voltages help stabilize the OC?
> 
> 
> 
> I found so much more when I was going for 4.84Ghz. I upped CPU-NB, NB, HT, CPU-DDR Physics, and PCI-e and got 4.84Ghz completely stable for the first time ever, before that just Hurricane stable ( I started that by the way). I am sure they all weren't necessary and I only up them when gaming, but it told me there is far more to completely stable for me at least.
Click to expand...

Well i already topped off the other voltages, so i guess i will truck on. And yeah i guess you could say my CPU-Z shot was a little Shaky, but i can still go higher i believe!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep the design of the h220 is better than the corsair because the rad is much better and is fully copper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste at its worst


bloody hell

can u just summarise that junk, cant force myself to read the stuff u stole off the net


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> bloody hell
> 
> can u just summarise that junk, cant force myself to read the stuff u stole off the net


But it wasn't off of YouTube chill a bit lol


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah chill a bit, its not that hard to read you know









At least i make an effort to explain the difference between them in an unbiased wall of text


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1s8mlh
> 
> _*I did it.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will say that dropping the Multi and upping the BLCK doesn't help the voltage, least not in my testing, so Myth Busted.


Congrats


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ohi.. why are we arguing about what AIO cooler we decided to buy? hook it up cool your chip and bench it to death.. where does arguing fit in?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ohi.. why are we arguing about what AIO cooler we decided to buy? hook it up cool your chip and bench it to death.. where does arguing fit in?


Hi you must be new here. Gertrude vs Hurricane round 17. GO


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> OR, if you like you can go with an full custom loop
> 
> http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/listing.html?navId=11570&tk=7&lk=9351
> 
> for like 144 euro you have a nice setup. The Swiftech H320 looks pretty good as well but by spending a little more you can go custom loop.


The 240 LT set is a no go. And the 240 XT is too expensive for now.
If I go with the 144 euro kit I am stuck with the crappy pump, which is known to have caused problems.

If I do plan to upgrade later to cool the gpu also I have no problem to add another radiator.
The pump that comes with the h220 is powerful enough to supply enough pressure if I expend the loop with another rad and gpu block.
This is stated of you read through the review properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome !!! may wanna reseat that cooler !
> huh?? i would love to know who told you that
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
> as in the past you can slam him all you want, but i actually trust him unlike everyone else i have seen, scientific methods and well documented.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/03/13/corsair-hydro-series-h100i-aio-cpu-cooler/
> granted it is less expensive then h220 the h220 beats it in every section but pump speed.
> 
> and no a custom loop would be far more expensive,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: pricing!
> 
> 
> 
> pump ~60-90
> rad for cpu ~50-90
> rad for gpu ~50-90
> cpu block ~60-90
> gpu block ~100-160
> res ~20-60
> total 340-520, and that is just off the top of my head prices ( lows and highs ) although there are other options maybe in the rad dept. does not include the tubing and coolant
> h220 - 150 ( can get on sale for as low as 100 )
> rad for gpu 50-90
> gpu block 100-160
> total 250-400
> ( all in us pricing and from us stores, although your pricing over seas may be different ) even though even at the high end you are only saving 100... it is still 100
> as far as the kit you suggested, is ok, but he would still need a second rad and gpu block, so yea, not much saving, although it does include some tubing, coolant and fittings, which is nce and the other pricing i posted does not. distilled is king of coolants ~$1 per bottle and biocide is only 5 for a bottle which will last years !
> 
> 
> not worth it tbh, 6mk/w is more then enough for vrms, the 17mk/w are for golden gpus you are trying to sqeeze everything out of, either way gl !!
> welcome let us know if you need any help !!


Yeah Martin has some epic reviews








I trust him over anybody.
I like real data when something is being tested.

And you are right, I did my homework and when I buy a proper kit to cool my cpu and gpu It would cost me about 400, at least.
I am not the kinda person that is going to save on money in the expense of quality.









And the h220 is proven to be of good quality. Especially the pump. Only the fittings could be better.
I have no problem to spend about 150 to 200 later when I DO plan to expand the loop to include my gpu.
Would still be only ~150-200+140(h220)=~300-350

Sure, If I did have the money now to go all the way I wouldn't be asking about the h220.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ohi.. why are we arguing about what AIO cooler we decided to buy? hook it up cool your chip and bench it to death.. where does arguing fit in?


Haha, true.

I just started this because I am about to buy a h220 and was asking you guys here for some advice because I don't to make the wrong choice.
But it seems like the h220 is the way to go for me now.


----------



## Durvelle27

Anyone using Windows 8.1 here. If so are your clocks lower than preset. Like in BIOs I have 5GHz but in Windows its only 4.97GHz or if I set 4.8GHz its 4.77GHz


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone using Windows 8.1 here. If so are your clocks lower than preset. Like in BIOs I have 5GHz but in Windows its only 4.97GHz or if I set 4.8GHz its 4.77GHz


Yeah, Win 8.1 Taskmanager says I am @4.27GHz while CPU-Z and CHV UEFI say I am at 4.35...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone using Windows 8.1 here. If so are your clocks lower than preset. Like in BIOs I have 5GHz but in Windows its only 4.97GHz or if I set 4.8GHz its 4.77GHz


ill have to check later for you


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yeah, Win 8.1 Taskmanager says I a @4.27GHz while CPU-Z and CHV UEFI say I am at 4.35...


Does it affect your benchmarks. In 3DMark my score was sliced in half as if it really was 4.9GHz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone using Windows 8.1 here. If so are your clocks lower than preset. Like in BIOs I have 5GHz but in Windows its only 4.97GHz or if I set 4.8GHz its 4.77GHz


That extra window is letting the gigglehurtz out


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yeah, Win 8.1 Taskmanager says I a @4.27GHz while CPU-Z and CHV UEFI say I am at 4.35...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it affect your benchmarks. In 3DMark my score was sliced in half as if it really was 4.9GHz
Click to expand...

if you are talking about win 8 ( not tested in 8.1 , but as it is mostly the same system, i dont see why not) look at your physics score it can be 1500 points less ( up to )


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Does it affect your benchmarks. In 3DMark my score was sliced in half as if it really was 4.9GHz


No, not really, 33MHz wont really do anything. I will try and Cinebench @4.4 later and see if it is a prob..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if you are talking about win 8 ( not tested in 8.1 , but as it is mostly the same system, i dont see why not) look at your physics score it can be 1500 points less ( up to )


Yea in Windows 8.1 my Physics score is 8500 at 5GHz and Windows 7 9060


----------



## X-Alt

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/164209-windows-8-banned-by-worlds-top-benchmarking-and-overclocking-site


----------



## Ownster

I own a FX-8320
http://valid.canardpc.com/w23vt5
Everything is currently stock including cooler.

Went from a Core 2 Duo(E8400) to the 8320, so it was a big upgrade for me.

The board being cheap is a 760g but for some reason windows says its a 780g.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/164209-windows-8-banned-by-worlds-top-benchmarking-and-overclocking-site


haha yeah, I Battled that with having issues in 3d mark and with cpu-z validator. couldn't figure out for the life of me why It was saying not valid and 3d mark saying not supported. Turned out if I used anything other than multi or good round numbers in the bios that I would get errors with those.

win 8 = sml


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownster*
> 
> I own a FX-8320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w23vt5
> Everything is currently stock including cooler.
> 
> Went from a Core 2 Duo(E8400) to the 8320, so it was a big upgrade for me.
> 
> The board being cheap is a 760g but for some reason windows says its a 780g.


welcome !


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownster*
> 
> I own a FX-8320
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w23vt5
> Everything is currently stock including cooler.
> 
> Went from a Core 2 Duo(E8400) to the 8320, so it was a big upgrade for me.
> 
> The board being cheap is a 760g but for some reason windows says its a 780g.


Welcome to the club.









But go easy on that board concerning the overclocks.
Don't want to ruin stuff there.

If you do plan to overclock somewhat serious you'd be best to ditch that board.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/164209-windows-8-banned-by-worlds-top-benchmarking-and-overclocking-site


Well one more reason i am skipping Win 8. Might grab 9 though lol


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well one more reason i am skipping Win 8. Might grab 9 though lol


I was using 7 until really recently. BF4 forced me to upgrade for dat FPS...


----------



## Mega Man

i run both ~


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well one more reason i am skipping Win 8. Might grab 9 though lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was using 7 until really recently. BF4 forced me to upgrade for dat FPS...
Click to expand...

Does it make that big of a diff?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i run both ~


Windows 15.1


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Windows 15.1


Yep... and my CPU runs at 37.6Ghz


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733629

Windows 8.1


----------



## amd-pcmarlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yep... and my CPU runs at 37.6Ghz


Hey dont mock, ive got some guy claiming his is @9.7ghz on air, although when asked for proof he keeps saying hes behind a proxy and his modem wont allow it


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> Hey dont mock, ive got some guy claiming his is @9.7ghz on air, although when asked for proof he keeps saying hes behind a proxy and his modem wont allow it


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-pcmarlow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yep... and my CPU runs at 37.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dont mock, ive got some guy claiming his is @9.7ghz on air, although when asked for proof he keeps saying hes behind a proxy and his modem wont allow it
Click to expand...

Yeah i call bull on that...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'll join up, better late than never









*- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #*

Asus Crosshair V Formula

*- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock*

x23.0 - 218.71 - 2624Mhz - 2624Mhz

*- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)*

1.548V - 1.42V

*- Memory speed, timings, and voltage.*

2333Mhz - 10-12-12-31 - 1.65V

*- Cooling Solution*

H100i - Push Only

5Ghz Run:http://valid.canardpc.com/s5n6gs
Ran it overnight Folding and no bsod so i guess thats not bad

Best run so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/ea1jyc
5.191Ghz @ 1.62V

EDIT: Had CPU-NB Voltage as 1.22V, fixed now


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll join up, better late than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #*
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 
> *- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock*
> 
> x23.0 - 218.71 - 2624Mhz - 2624Mhz
> 
> *- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)*
> 
> 1.548V - 1.22V
> 
> *- Memory speed, timings, and voltage.*
> 
> 2333Mhz - 10-12-12-31 - 1.65V
> 
> *- Cooling Solution*
> 
> H100i - Push Only
> 
> 5Ghz Run:http://valid.canardpc.com/s5n6gs
> Ran it overnight Folding and no bsod so i guess thats not bad
> 
> Best run so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/ea1jyc
> 5.191Ghz @ 1.62V


Late? the party just got started!

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW congrats on the clock


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Late? the party just got started!
> 
> WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW congrats on the clock


Haha, very true, can't wait to see what Mantle brings to the table for us









And thanks, I want to push higher but i need to wait for some cooler weather for that


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll join up, better late than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #*
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 
> *- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock*
> 
> x23.0 - 218.71 - 2624Mhz - 2624Mhz
> 
> *- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)*
> 
> 1.548V - 1.22V
> 
> *- Memory speed, timings, and voltage.*
> 
> 2333Mhz - 10-12-12-31 - 1.65V
> 
> *- Cooling Solution*
> 
> H100i - Push Only
> 
> 5Ghz Run:http://valid.canardpc.com/s5n6gs
> Ran it overnight Folding and no bsod so i guess thats not bad
> 
> Best run so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/ea1jyc
> 5.191Ghz @ 1.62V


What are your temperatures with that kind of voltages?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha, very true, can't wait to see what Mantle brings to the table for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks, I want to push higher but i need to wait for some cooler weather for that


I hear you on that.. Judging by the volts for 5ghz I would say that you might be able to hit 5.3-4 as long as temps where down.. but thats pushing about 1.62-.66 volts through the chip..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> What are your temperatures with that kind of voltages?


I hit around 55-60c after Folding with it but i can't keep it as a 24/7 clock where i live due to Summer temps, I have a 4.5Ghz 24/7 clock atm and idle for that is 24c








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hear you on that.. Judging by the volts for 5ghz I would say that you might be able to hit 5.3-4 as long as temps where down.. but thats pushing about 1.62-.66 volts through the chip..


I'm at 1.62V for 5.19Ghz so not sure i want to push too hard, If i can hit 5.3 without disabling cores then i'll be over the moon


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hit around 55-60c after Folding with it but i can't keep it as a 24/7 clock where i live due to Summer temps, I have a 4.5Ghz 24/7 clock atm and idle for that is 24c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.62V for 5.19Ghz so not sure i want to push too hard, If i can hit 5.3 without disabling cores then i'll be over the moon


well your chip is better for mine.. for 5.1 I am at 1.68v under load.. I can get 5.3 but not 5.4 (even at 1.8v)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well your chip is better for mine.. for 5.1 I am at 1.68v under load.. I can get 5.3 but not 5.4 (even at 1.8v)


1.8v? Damn.....I'm not sure if i even want to go above 1.7v lol









Not with a H100i anyways


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1.8v? Damn.....I'm not sure if i even want to go above 1.7v lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with a H100i anyways


It was very cold that day ambient at near 0c


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It was very cold that day ambient at near 0c


Yeah i need to wait about 6 Months for that kind of weather










Might be able to have a good go in about 3 weeks time


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1.8v? Damn.....I'm not sure if i even want to go above 1.7v lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with a H100i anyways


damn.. you got a super nice chip then..

most my H100i can handle without me wanting to rest it on an ice block is about 1.61v

my chip seemingly thinks 4.7 ghz doesn't stably exist.. But my batch number is after the date they started binning the 9000s


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll join up, better late than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #*
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula
> 
> *- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock*
> 
> x23.0 - 218.71 - 2624Mhz - 2624Mhz
> 
> *- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)*
> 
> 1.548V - 1.42V
> 
> *- Memory speed, timings, and voltage.*
> 
> 2333Mhz - 10-12-12-31 - 1.65V
> 
> *- Cooling Solution*
> 
> H100i - Push Only
> 
> 5Ghz Run:http://valid.canardpc.com/s5n6gs
> Ran it overnight Folding and no bsod so i guess thats not bad
> 
> Best run so far: http://valid.canardpc.com/ea1jyc
> 5.191Ghz @ 1.62V
> 
> EDIT: Had CPU-NB Voltage as 1.22V, fixed now


i would adj cpu nb if you can most chips it seems can do ~ 2600 @~ 1.2-1.3v and it will save you some heat
but welcome !!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would adj cpu nb if you can most chips it seems can do ~ 2600 @~ 1.2-1.3v and it will save you some heat
> but welcome !!


Thanks for the advice, I'm still new to the 8350 (only had it for about 4 weeks). It's a bit of a learning curve and i haven't had much time to really dig into it lately but when the silly season is over i'll really get stuck into it and see how far i can push this thing (not going for stable, just booting in windows is enough







)

I have some more fans on order for the H100i and a Bitfenix fan controller (good reviews) so i'll take the sides off my case to let it breathe better and jam a cooling fan in the side to lower it more and then ramp it up!


----------



## LucentSky

Can someone please help? I had an overclock of 4.2ghz had to clear bios because bsod and other issues Im guessing it had to do with to much voltage not sure but I'm back to stock. If anybody can guide me on a nice staple clock I really will appreciated.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucentSky*
> 
> Can someone please help? I had an overclock of 4.2ghz had to clear bios because bsod and other issues Im guessing it had to do with to much voltage not sure but I'm back to stock. If anybody can guide me on a nice staple clock I really will appreciated.


1
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100
2
???
3
increase vcore
increase cpu/nb to 1.2~1.3 ( for stock 1.2 is plently, depending on your bios some default to 1.4v that is too high and will cause unnecessary heat lower it )
increase north bridge to 1.2
4
increase digi settings to what you feel comfortable with
5
profit !!!


----------



## LucentSky

Hey Mega Man added rig to sig thanks, Ok I'm on bios version 1701


----------



## TheSoldiet

Need help! I am getting extremely low physics scores in 3dmark (399) My temps are at 29 (LOAD) and i am using 100% of my cpu.. Any suggestion?

Just did Cinebench r15 and i got 755 points! And a max temp of 48c. Something is wrong with 3dmark then.
(Rig in sig)


----------



## Mega Man

do you have hpc on ?


----------



## TheSoldiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you have hpc on ?


I had 2 installs if 3dmark, and uninstalling one of them solved the issue







Thx for your answer though!


----------



## cssorkinman

Playing with the 9370 a bit , I don't recall my other VIshera's being able to prime at 4.7ghz on 1.416 volts. It dropped 1 core after about 30 minutes, but I was still impressed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with the 9370 a bit , I don't recall my other VIshera's being able to prime at 4.7ghz on 1.416 volts. It dropped 1 core after about 30 minutes, but I was still impressed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is bloody impressive. What does it clock to when pushing 1.55-1.6v?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with the 9370 a bit , I don't recall my other VIshera's being able to prime at 4.7ghz on 1.416 volts. It dropped 1 core after about 30 minutes, but I was still impressed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I'll just be content with 4.6ghz. The h100 wouldn't cool much better than the D14 would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bloody impressive. What does it clock to when pushing 1.55-1.6v?
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.

Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig







http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with the 9370 a bit , I don't recall my other VIshera's being able to prime at 4.7ghz on 1.416 volts. It dropped 1 core after about 30 minutes, but I was still impressed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I'll just be content with 4.6ghz. The h100 wouldn't cool much better than the D14 would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bloody impressive. What does it clock to when pushing 1.55-1.6v?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
> I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
> I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.
> 
> Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_
Click to expand...

Flip it Bro thats intense!!!!!!! Looks like your case need some loving though from your HW Bot submission!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
> I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
> I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.
> 
> Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_


Im also contemplating in trying to fry my cpu









If i do blow something cpu related are the other components safe?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
> I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
> I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.
> 
> Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_
> 
> 
> 
> Im also contemplating in trying to fry my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i do blow something cpu related are the other components safe?
Click to expand...

No, the house fire usually takes everything with it









actually I think you would kill the motherboard or psu before you would kill the chip. But its the luck of the draw from what ive been told, if the cpu goes, it may take other things along for the ride.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> well I'm not 100% on my budget, but it would be up to probably 100$ if it would give better temps then the tx3 I'm using, so I'm thinking the d14 would be a good buy, but I've been reading the 2 point mounting is weird and a pain to mount correctly.
> what kind of temps would I be looking at with a d14? anyone currently using one that could ballpark some numbers?


Sorry for the super late reply but ive been super happy with my nh-d14 but really it wont be that big of an improvement over the tx3. Maybe an extra 200mhz or so.

I was actually really happy with the mount. 2 point is better then 4 and much easier to mount. My old hyper212 was 10x as difficult to mount properly i thought the d14 was super easy in comparison and is great quality. Check out my review on it for some more info/opinions.

Although the phanteks ph-tc14pe is a little cheaper usually slightly better performance and comes in multiple colors. No personal exp not sure how good the mounting is but it would likely be a better choice. Either way tho both good choices.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No, the house fire usually takes everything with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I think you would kill the motherboard or psu before you would kill the chip. But its the luck of the draw from what ive been told, if the cpu goes, it may take other things along for the ride.


Why would someone want to fry their chip?

You can always give it a nice bump of electrostatic discharge. Balloon+sweater does wonders.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

I have an 8320 with EVO 212 cooler currently running at 4.32 @ 1.425V. Max temps are right at 62C while running Prime 95.

My question is this: Should I leave well enough alone with these clocks, or should I try for more? If I should try for more, what would my next steps be? Bump to 4.4 and see if I pass tests and stay under 62? If 4.4 fails, do I then try to bump the voltage to 1.435 and see if it passes then and stays at 62 or under? Then just continue this cycle repeating until I fail or run too hot?

I'm a noob at this and want to make sure I am going about this the right way.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I have an 8320 with EVO 212 cooler currently running at 4.32 @ 1.425V. Max temps are right at 62C while running Prime 95.
> 
> My question is this: Should I leave well enough alone with these clocks, or should I try for more? If I should try for more, what would my next steps be? Bump to 4.4 and see if I pass tests and stay under 62? If 4.4 fails, do I then try to bump the voltage to 1.435 and see if it passes then and stays at 62 or under? Then just continue this cycle repeating until I fail or run too hot?
> 
> I'm a noob at this and want to make sure I am going about this the right way.


woah
the bloody evo









i wouldnt touch it nomore, or itll be *your house* that goes lol

i wouldnt even prime it, its just begging to blow

thar she blows captain


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Why would someone want to fry their chip?
> 
> You can always give it a nice bump of electrostatic discharge. Balloon+sweater does wonders.


because aside from the LN2 junkies i don't think anyone has actually killed their Vish (and even at that point some of the LN2 rejects are still bootable but degraded LMAO)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I have an 8320 with EVO 212 cooler currently running at 4.32 @ 1.425V. Max temps are right at 62C while running Prime 95.
> 
> My question is this: Should I leave well enough alone with these clocks, or should I try for more? If I should try for more, what would my next steps be? Bump to 4.4 and see if I pass tests and stay under 62? If 4.4 fails, do I then try to bump the voltage to 1.435 and see if it passes then and stays at 62 or under? Then just continue this cycle repeating until I fail or run too hot?
> 
> I'm a noob at this and want to make sure I am going about this the right way.


you sir, need to back away from your bios until you get a proper cooler.. no ifs ands or butts.. you are pretty much at the Vcore limit of that cooler if not slightly past.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> woah
> the bloody evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt touch it nomore, or itll be *your house* that goes lol
> 
> i wouldnt even prime it, its just begging to blow
> 
> thar she blows captain


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you sir, need to back away from your bios until you get a proper cooler.. no ifs ands or butts.. you are pretty much at the Vcore limit of that cooler if not slightly past.


I'm not totally following, might be missing on some sarcasm. Is the Hyper 212 EVO not a good (or "proper") cooler? All of the reviews, etc. I read during my research said it was...but I could have been misled by numerous outlets, I guess.

Am I running this CPU too hard? Should I back it off to 4.0 instead of the 4.325? I am more than willing to pull back if it is in my best interest, I just need advice from you all whom know much more than I do.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I'm not totally following, might be missing on some sarcasm. Is the Hyper 212 EVO not a good (or "proper") cooler? All of the reviews, etc. I read during my research said it was...but I could have been misled by numerous outlets, I guess.
> 
> Am I running this CPU too hard? Should I back it off to 4.0 instead of the 4.325? I am more than willing to pull back if it is in my best interest, I just need advice from you all whom know much more than I do.


id stay at 4.3 if ya having high temps with the evo

whoever told u to buy the evo with this cpu should be shot

sorry just my


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id stay at 4.3 if ya having high temps with the evo
> 
> whoever told u to buy the evo with this cpu should be shot
> 
> sorry just my


4.6 on pcpartsbuilder with 488 ratings, 75% 5 starts (6279 ratings) on NewEgg....can it really be that bad? The 8320 is only a midlevel chip, why would I need something that rates out better than this one?

Not doubting your opinion, just new to this and looking to learn.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> 4.6 on pcpartsbuilder with 488 ratings, 75% 5 starts (6279 ratings) on NewEgg....can it really be that bad? The 8320 is only a midlevel chip, why would I need something that rates out better than this one?
> 
> Not doubting your opinion, just new to this and looking to learn.


Its not about mid-level its about heat dissipation. the 8 cores put out a lot of heat.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I'm not totally following, might be missing on some sarcasm. Is the Hyper 212 EVO not a good (or "proper") cooler? All of the reviews, etc. I read during my research said it was...but I could have been misled by numerous outlets, I guess.
> 
> Am I running this CPU too hard? Should I back it off to 4.0 instead of the 4.325? I am more than willing to pull back if it is in my best interest, I just need advice from you all whom know much more than I do.


For Intel chips with <95w TDP the cooler will do just fine.

These chips put out heat way beyond that.

A 212 evo is pretty much equal to the Stock cooler but no where near as loud.

if you want to stick to Air and have more of an over clock, you will need to upgrade to atleast a Dual Tower cooler (Noctua, phantiks etc) or go AIO (like the majority of people who havn't gone for custom loops have gone too.)

240mm rad AIO would be the next baby set up from dual tower air coolers. (single 120 or 140 might leave you with the same overclock)


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its not about mid-level its about heat dissipation. the 8 cores put out a lot of heat.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> For Intel chips with <95w TDP the cooler will do just fine.
> 
> These chips put out heat way beyond that.
> 
> A 212 evo is pretty much equal to the Stock cooler but no where near as loud.
> 
> if you want to stick to Air and have more of an over clock, you will need to upgrade to atleast a Dual Tower cooler (Noctua, phantiks etc) or go AIO (like the majority of people who havn't gone for custom loops have gone too.)
> 
> 240mm rad AIO would be the next baby set up from dual tower air coolers. (single 120 or 140 might leave you with the same overclock)


Oh okay, I'm following now. Thank you for explaining guys, I really do appreciate it...that is why I joined here earlier in the week, because I know I have a lot to learn (and I want to learn).

I'm not looking to have a super computer, per se, just yet. I just want a PC that can run demanding games at 60+ FPS. I will work my way into the water cooler, 5ghz, etc. as I gain more experience. As it stands, I am running a 280x GPU and getting 60+ FPS on Ultra on BF4 and for now. As a noob to all of this, that is good enough for me.

I guess my last two questions would be this: Keeping the EVO 212 cooler for now (it's only a week old lol), would you recommend I peel back at all from the 4.3 or 1.425V? Also, is the "max of 62 degrees" on the OP still relevant for my setup? I've had Prime 95 running for a while now and I am still at a max temp of 60 currently.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> 4.6 on pcpartsbuilder with 488 ratings, 75% 5 starts (6279 ratings) on NewEgg....can it really be that bad? The 8320 is only a midlevel chip, why would I need something that rates out better than this one?
> 
> Not doubting your opinion, just new to this and looking to learn.


Although it's a cheaper chip it is the same as an 8350 core for core just binned less

You are at your limit for the cooler

The evo has been a plague with these chips at least what we have seen in the thread

Clock for clock 8320 is the same as 8350 only difference is that they may have to use more volts or put out more heat that is all. If you want an upgrade and have 100 bucks go with a 240 clc or go custom loop.

If you want to stay with air get at least a twin tower cooler. Other than that don't push it any further without better cooling

If you are stable now with that temp I would just leave it. You may want to oc the ram. But that card will hold most of what you need to do. From 4ghz to 5th I only got a 5fps difference


----------



## X-Alt

The EVO is 5-8C better than the stock cooler. I would recommend dropping it down to 1.3685V since I max [email protected] on IBT Very High and 52C on [email protected], 4.5 is 60C Core and outta the question. I am gonna get an H80 sooner or later tho since I want to get @4.6... I should have sold it earlier if I had known that by changing from Intel 3570K to 8320 it would be rendered less effective...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hit around 55-60c after Folding with it but i can't keep it as a 24/7 clock where i live due to Summer temps, I have a 4.5Ghz 24/7 clock atm and idle for that is 24c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.62V for 5.19Ghz so not sure i want to push too hard, If i can hit 5.3 without disabling cores then i'll be over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well your chip is better for mine.. for 5.1 I am at 1.68v under load.. I can get 5.3 but not 5.4 (even at 1.8v)
Click to expand...

Wait as long as temps are in check, what's the max i could go on Vcore? (With out killing or damaging my chip) I was told 1.55V but now i am curious about more... ?


----------



## diggiddi

So at the current time would I be able to get to 4.8ghz on any FX 8 core with an Antec 620 push pull?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So at the current time would I be able to get to 4.8ghz on any FX 8 core with an Antec 620 push pull?


Which 8 core cpu? theirs a few and your sig doesn't say. Also that being a single 120 fan rad, if your voltage is low, then sure.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Which 8 core cpu? theirs a few and your sig doesn't say. Also that being a single 120 fan rad, if your voltage is low, then sure.


No I don't have one yet, I'm trying to upgrade to either a 8320, 8350 or 9370 my current cooler is the antec 620 push/pull and was trying to examine the possibilities


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with the 9370 a bit , I don't recall my other VIshera's being able to prime at 4.7ghz on 1.416 volts. It dropped 1 core after about 30 minutes, but I was still impressed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I'll just be content with 4.6ghz. The h100 wouldn't cool much better than the D14 would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bloody impressive. What does it clock to when pushing 1.55-1.6v?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
> I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
> I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.
> 
> Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_
Click to expand...

dear god, i might need to buys me one @
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
> I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
> I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.
> 
> Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_
> 
> 
> 
> Im also contemplating in trying to fry my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i do blow something cpu related are the other components safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the house fire usually takes everything with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I think you would kill the motherboard or psu before you would kill the chip. But its the luck of the draw from what ive been told, if the cpu goes, it may take other things along for the ride.
Click to expand...

yea this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> woah
> the bloody evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt touch it nomore, or itll be *your house* that goes lol
> 
> i wouldnt even prime it, its just begging to blow
> 
> thar she blows captain
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you sir, need to back away from your bios until you get a proper cooler.. no ifs ands or butts.. you are pretty much at the Vcore limit of that cooler if not slightly past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not totally following, might be missing on some sarcasm. Is the Hyper 212 EVO not a good (or "proper") cooler? All of the reviews, etc. I read during my research said it was...but I could have been misled by numerous outlets, I guess.
> 
> Am I running this CPU too hard? Should I back it off to 4.0 instead of the 4.325? I am more than willing to pull back if it is in my best interest, I just need advice from you all whom know much more than I do.
Click to expand...

it is a great cooler, for $25, but not enough for these chips
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its not about mid-level its about heat dissipation. the 8 cores put out a lot of heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> For Intel chips with <95w TDP the cooler will do just fine.
> 
> These chips put out heat way beyond that.
> 
> A 212 evo is pretty much equal to the Stock cooler but no where near as loud.
> 
> if you want to stick to Air and have more of an over clock, you will need to upgrade to atleast a Dual Tower cooler (Noctua, phantiks etc) or go AIO (like the majority of people who havn't gone for custom loops have gone too.)
> 
> 240mm rad AIO would be the next baby set up from dual tower air coolers. (single 120 or 140 might leave you with the same overclock)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay, I'm following now. Thank you for explaining guys, I really do appreciate it...that is why I joined here earlier in the week, because I know I have a lot to learn (and I want to learn).
> 
> I'm not looking to have a super computer, per se, just yet. I just want a PC that can run demanding games at 60+ FPS. I will work my way into the water cooler, 5ghz, etc. as I gain more experience. As it stands, I am running a 280x GPU and getting 60+ FPS on Ultra on BF4 and for now. As a noob to all of this, that is good enough for me.
> 
> I guess my last two questions would be this: Keeping the EVO 212 cooler for now (it's only a week old lol), would you recommend I peel back at all from the 4.3 or 1.425V? Also, is the "max of 62 degrees" on the OP still relevant for my setup? I've had Prime 95 running for a while now and I am still at a max temp of 60 currently.
Click to expand...

your fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hit around 55-60c after Folding with it but i can't keep it as a 24/7 clock where i live due to Summer temps, I have a 4.5Ghz 24/7 clock atm and idle for that is 24c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.62V for 5.19Ghz so not sure i want to push too hard, If i can hit 5.3 without disabling cores then i'll be over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well your chip is better for mine.. for 5.1 I am at 1.68v under load.. I can get 5.3 but not 5.4 (even at 1.8v)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait as long as temps are in check, what's the max i could go on Vcore? (With out killing or damaging my chip) I was told 1.55V but now i am curious about more... ?
Click to expand...

yea would not worry about it at all if you keep it below 62c, i have pushed 1.7v ( short times ) and didnt go higher because my mobo at the time bios wouldnt let me, that cap has since been lifted and people have pushed 1.8, i alas am not using that mobo for my 8350.. but may pick one up just to....


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I have an 8320 with EVO 212 cooler currently running at 4.32 @ 1.425V. Max temps are right at 62C while running Prime 95.
> 
> My question is this: Should I leave well enough alone with these clocks, or should I try for more? If I should try for more, what would my next steps be? Bump to 4.4 and see if I pass tests and stay under 62? If 4.4 fails, do I then try to bump the voltage to 1.435 and see if it passes then and stays at 62 or under? Then just continue this cycle repeating until I fail or run too hot?
> 
> I'm a noob at this and want to make sure I am going about this the right way.


are you using the bios or the ASUS overclock software to overclock that cpu?

cause that voltage is obscenely high for 4.3ghz... granted it could just be a poor overclocking chip... but most fx cpus (including that 8320) will hit 4.3-4.5ghz on stock voltage.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Which 8 core cpu? theirs a few and your sig doesn't say. Also that being a single 120 fan rad, if your voltage is low, then sure.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't have one yet, I'm trying to upgrade to either a 8320, 8350 or 9370 my current cooler is the antec 620 push/pull and was trying to examine the possibilities
Click to expand...

For the best time in hitting 4.8Ghz you need a 8350 or 9370. A 8320 might could, but they tend to be binned lower then a 8350.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Playing with the 9370 a bit , I don't recall my other VIshera's being able to prime at 4.7ghz on 1.416 volts. It dropped 1 core after about 30 minutes, but I was still impressed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! I'll just be content with 4.6ghz. The h100 wouldn't cool much better than the D14 would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is bloody impressive. What does it clock to when pushing 1.55-1.6v?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
> I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
> I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.
> 
> Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear god, i might need to buys me one @
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm still trying to nail that down to be honest. It will play games etc at 5.2 ghz at 1.53 volts under load. It's real finicky when I go over that voltage however, I think it might be something on the CHV-Z trying to protect itself.
> I had it on my MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 with an h-100 and managed to get this http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> Didn't try disabling cores , probably should have
> I haven't gotten it nearly as high on my Asus board so far , which is why I think there is a safety setting that I need to change to allow it to go higher.
> 
> Also managed to garner a hardware cup on the bot with the MSI rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2468846_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im also contemplating in trying to fry my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i do blow something cpu related are the other components safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the house fire usually takes everything with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually I think you would kill the motherboard or psu before you would kill the chip. But its the luck of the draw from what ive been told, if the cpu goes, it may take other things along for the ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> woah
> the bloody evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt touch it nomore, or itll be *your house* that goes lol
> 
> i wouldnt even prime it, its just begging to blow
> 
> thar she blows captain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you sir, need to back away from your bios until you get a proper cooler.. no ifs ands or butts.. you are pretty much at the Vcore limit of that cooler if not slightly past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not totally following, might be missing on some sarcasm. Is the Hyper 212 EVO not a good (or "proper") cooler? All of the reviews, etc. I read during my research said it was...but I could have been misled by numerous outlets, I guess.
> 
> Am I running this CPU too hard? Should I back it off to 4.0 instead of the 4.325? I am more than willing to pull back if it is in my best interest, I just need advice from you all whom know much more than I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is a great cooler, for $25, but not enough for these chips
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Its not about mid-level its about heat dissipation. the 8 cores put out a lot of heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> For Intel chips with <95w TDP the cooler will do just fine.
> 
> These chips put out heat way beyond that.
> 
> A 212 evo is pretty much equal to the Stock cooler but no where near as loud.
> 
> if you want to stick to Air and have more of an over clock, you will need to upgrade to atleast a Dual Tower cooler (Noctua, phantiks etc) or go AIO (like the majority of people who havn't gone for custom loops have gone too.)
> 
> 240mm rad AIO would be the next baby set up from dual tower air coolers. (single 120 or 140 might leave you with the same overclock)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay, I'm following now. Thank you for explaining guys, I really do appreciate it...that is why I joined here earlier in the week, because I know I have a lot to learn (and I want to learn).
> 
> I'm not looking to have a super computer, per se, just yet. I just want a PC that can run demanding games at 60+ FPS. I will work my way into the water cooler, 5ghz, etc. as I gain more experience. As it stands, I am running a 280x GPU and getting 60+ FPS on Ultra on BF4 and for now. As a noob to all of this, that is good enough for me.
> 
> I guess my last two questions would be this: Keeping the EVO 212 cooler for now (it's only a week old lol), would you recommend I peel back at all from the 4.3 or 1.425V? Also, is the "max of 62 degrees" on the OP still relevant for my setup? I've had Prime 95 running for a while now and I am still at a max temp of 60 currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your fine
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I hit around 55-60c after Folding with it but i can't keep it as a 24/7 clock where i live due to Summer temps, I have a 4.5Ghz 24/7 clock atm and idle for that is 24c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.62V for 5.19Ghz so not sure i want to push too hard, If i can hit 5.3 without disabling cores then i'll be over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well your chip is better for mine.. for 5.1 I am at 1.68v under load.. I can get 5.3 but not 5.4 (even at 1.8v)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Wait as long as temps are in check, what's the max i could go on Vcore? (With out killing or damaging my chip) I was told 1.55V but now i am curious about more... ?


Quote:


> yea would not worry about it at all if you keep it below 62c, i have pushed 1.7v ( short times ) and didnt go higher because my mobo at the time bios wouldnt let me, that cap has since been lifted and people have pushed 1.8, i alas am not using that mobo for my 8350.. but may pick one up just to....


Well in that case, i might try her higher...

Yeah...









http://valid.canardpc.com/8651ke 


_She pegged to 1.586V under load....dam LLC lol_


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So at the current time would I be able to get to 4.8ghz on any FX 8 core with an Antec 620 push pull?


NOPE.

920 push pull you might have a chance. but the 620 is far too thin.

general consensus of CLC/AIO is anything with less area then say a H100 (kulher 920's thickness makes up for its single fan config so they are ALMOST even with the h100 ahead) will have trouble getting to 4.8 unless you've got a golden chip

or maybe a 9370 by the looks of Orkinmans posts.

Adding a second fan to a thin AIO like that in Push pull doesn't really give you much more cooling, it may allow you to run the fan slower ,marginally, anyway.

I installed a 620 on my mom's computer, before she got it I mounted it on mine. My Zalman twin tower had better temps.

if you already have the 620, go buy a G10 NZXT kit and mount it to your GPU


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> No I don't have one yet, I'm trying to upgrade to either a 8320, 8350 or 9370 my current cooler is the antec 620 push/pull and was trying to examine the possibilities


well you would need a new Motherboard for those processors. so...

wait 2 or 3 weeks and grab a Kaveri with a A88x or a A55 board and use your cooler and ram, and everything else.

you would need a massive overhaul to go with FX series (atleast anything greater then a 6300) your VRMs likely will cry and die if you try to OC at all.

Also Is there a reason you need more cores? Way more efficient and faster cores should do you quite nice.


----------



## diggiddi

Thanks for the replies fellas reps to you both my B65 is a little long in the tooth so def need an upgrade

@ Flail how do the Kaveri's compare to the current FX's?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> are you using the bios or the ASUS overclock software to overclock that cpu?
> 
> cause that voltage is obscenely high for 4.3ghz... granted it could just be a poor overclocking chip... but most fx cpus (including that 8320) will hit 4.3-4.5ghz on stock voltage.


Using the BIOS to overclock.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Using the BIOS to overclock.


the auto overclocking in the bios or by hand? is the vcore set to auto or manual?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> the auto overclocking in the bios or by hand? is the vcore set to auto or manual?


By hand by adjusting the multiplier for CPU and voltage.

Upped the clock in the following manner:

- 3.5 @ 1.375V stock...passed 30 minutes Prime95, wasn't concerned but figured I'd run it just for the hell of it
- 4.0 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
- 4.1 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
- 4.2 @ 1.375V...failed Prime 95 in 5 to 7 minutes (crashed and restarted)
- 4.2 @ 1.4V...passed Prime 95
- 4.3 @ 1.4V...failed Prime 95 almost immediately (crashed and restarted)
- 4.3 @ 1.425V passed Prime 95, ran for 3 to 4 hours and peaked at 60 degrees, no failed cored

I will have to check vcore settings later bc I'm in the middle of running memtest86+ right now. My new PC started having issues last night while playing BF4 where it is just completely dying and turning off randomly. Thinking maybe its the PSU that went bad, but trying to cross all my t's and dot my i's while I was for Amazon to get me the new CX750M.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thanks for the replies fellas reps to you both my B65 is a little long in the tooth so def need an upgrade
> 
> @ Flail how do the Kaveri's compare to the current FX's?


you won't get a solid answer until they are released (around the time i said to wait for







i am I need me a new toy)

As far as Kaveri To FX

Hands down Kaveri > FX4XXX/6100

FX 6300 or better will likely be superior in Multi threaded tasks.

however if you are not doing editing of photos, video or audio, like actually putting the computer to work... there really isn't much reason to move past a quad core.

Kaveri will have an improved single threaded performance over the current FX series.

HSA is also a wildcard in Kaveri's favor

Also Support for 2400+ ram speeds.. another + for Kaveri


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> By hand by adjusting the multiplier for CPU and voltage.
> 
> Upped the clock in the following manner:
> 
> - 3.5 @ 1.375V stock...passed 30 minutes Prime95, wasn't concerned but figured I'd run it just for the hell of it
> - 4.0 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.1 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.2 @ 1.375V...failed Prime 95 in 5 to 7 minutes (crashed and restarted)
> - 4.2 @ 1.4V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.3 @ 1.4V...failed Prime 95 almost immediately (crashed and restarted)
> - 4.3 @ 1.425V passed Prime 95, ran for 3 to 4 hours and peaked at 60 degrees, no failed cored
> 
> I will have to check vcore settings later bc I'm in the middle of running memtest86+ right now. My new PC started having issues last night while playing BF4 where it is just completely dying and turning off randomly. Thinking maybe its the PSU that went bad, but trying to cross all my t's and dot my i's while I was for Amazon to get me the new CX750M.


Might help us a little if you put your rig in your sig









How to put your rig in your sig

I can hit 4.8Ghz Game Stable with just 1.40V but it takes 1.44 To make it Prime/IBT Stable
Something weird is going on with your set-up, you might just have a poor clocking chip as well


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> By hand by adjusting the multiplier for CPU and voltage.
> 
> Upped the clock in the following manner:
> 
> - 3.5 @ 1.375V stock...passed 30 minutes Prime95, wasn't concerned but figured I'd run it just for the hell of it
> - 4.0 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.1 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.2 @ 1.375V...failed Prime 95 in 5 to 7 minutes (crashed and restarted)
> - 4.2 @ 1.4V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.3 @ 1.4V...failed Prime 95 almost immediately (crashed and restarted)
> - 4.3 @ 1.425V passed Prime 95, ran for 3 to 4 hours and peaked at 60 degrees, no failed cored
> 
> I will have to check vcore settings later bc I'm in the middle of running memtest86+ right now. My new PC started having issues last night while playing BF4 where it is just completely dying and turning off randomly. Thinking maybe its the PSU that went bad, but trying to cross all my t's and dot my i's while I was for Amazon to get me the new CX750M.


when you say passed, how long are you priming for? and what are you priming? Blend? smallFFT? Custom?

also!!!

RIGBUILDER!! top of the page right hand side..

we only know your cooler and Chip, not many will be able to help with that little info.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you won't get a solid answer until they are released (around the time i said to wait for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am I need me a new toy)
> 
> As far as Kaveri To FX
> 
> Hands down Kaveri > FX4XXX/6100
> 
> FX 6300 or better will likely be superior in Multi threaded tasks.
> 
> however if you are not doing editing of photos, video or audio, like actually putting the computer to work... there really isn't much reason to move past a quad core.
> 
> Kaveri will have an improved single threaded performance over the current FX series.
> 
> HSA is also a wildcard in Kaveri's favor
> 
> Also Support for 2400+ ram speeds.. another + for Kaveri


The APU's are the way forward now, I'm still hoping that AMD don't discontinue the FX line-up though, i like these things


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> the auto overclocking in the bios or by hand? is the vcore set to auto or manual?
> 
> 
> 
> By hand by adjusting the multiplier for CPU and voltage.
> 
> Upped the clock in the following manner:
> 
> - 3.5 @ 1.375V stock...passed 30 minutes Prime95, wasn't concerned but figured I'd run it just for the hell of it
> - 4.0 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.1 @ 1.375V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.2 @ 1.375V...failed Prime 95 in 5 to 7 minutes (crashed and restarted)
> - 4.2 @ 1.4V...passed Prime 95
> - 4.3 @ 1.4V...failed Prime 95 almost immediately (crashed and restarted)
> - 4.3 @ 1.425V passed Prime 95, ran for 3 to 4 hours and peaked at 60 degrees, no failed cored
> 
> I will have to check vcore settings later bc I'm in the middle of running memtest86+ right now. My new PC started having issues last night while playing BF4 where it is just completely dying and turning off randomly. Thinking maybe its the PSU that went bad, but trying to cross all my t's and dot my i's while I was for Amazon to get me the new CX750M.
Click to expand...

honestly that does not mean anything either ( to the one stating your vcore is too high ) whats your llc set at ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The APU's are the way forward now, I'm still hoping that AMD don't discontinue the FX line-up though, i like these things


I think i'm part of a minority.

and in that saying..

AMD will not likely drop FX.

Maybe not even AM3+ (but please new chip set), it really depends on how Kaveri goes.

I think we are still waiting on some tech to mature before the beast chips get SteamrollerB.

if that involves a new socket so be it. I rather that over waiting 2+ year for the next FX incarnation.

I really think they are testing the waters in a big way with kaveri.

I wouldn't put it past AMD to pull a 1st gen Core2 quad move for Enthusiasts, (two Dies on one chip) prolly a horriable idea, but HSA could maybe help with that ?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Might help us a little if you put your rig in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to put your rig in your sig
> 
> I can hit 4.8Ghz Game Stable with just 1.40V but it takes 1.44 To make it Prime/IBT Stable
> Something weird is going on with your set-up, you might just have a poor clocking chip as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when you say passed, how long are you priming for? and what are you priming? Blend? smallFFT? Custom?
> 
> also!!!
> 
> RIGBUILDER!! top of the page right hand side..
> 
> we only know your cooler and Chip, not many will be able to help with that little info.


Great timing, I actually just finished adding my rig to my sig and then came back to see these posts. It is now in there.

As I said earlier, I am a huge noob so I very well may have my setting not optimized. I am more than willing to troubleshoot if you guys are willing to help me to figure it out.

I was priming for 1 to 2 hours and then moving up trying to find where I crashed at. Once I crashed, I found what I felt my "max" was and then ran the 4 to 5 hour test to say "Okay cool it's stable".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> honestly that does not mean anything either ( to the one stating your vcore is too high ) whats your llc set at ?


What is LLC? I'll google it but if you can put it in dumbass terms it will probably make it easier for me to find and understand. I'm waiting for Pass #2 on memtest86 then I will get this and post it up!

edit: apparently memtest has to run for 12 or more hours (???), so I guess I will post this up tomorrow.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Great timing, I actually just finished adding my rig to my sig and then came back to see these posts. It is now in there.
> 
> As I said earlier, I am a huge noob so I very well may have my setting not optimized. I am more than willing to troubleshoot if you guys are willing to help me to figure it out.
> 
> I was priming for 1 to 2 hours and then moving up trying to find where I crashed at. Once I crashed, I found what I felt my "max" was and then ran the 4 to 5 hour test to say "Okay cool it's stable".
> What is LLC? I'll google it but if you can put it in dumbass terms it will probably make it easier for me to find and understand. I'm waiting for Pass #2 on memtest86 then I will get this and post it up!


It is a setting in bios that add volts .. normally used to counteract vdroop.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Might help us a little if you put your rig in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to put your rig in your sig
> 
> I can hit 4.8Ghz Game Stable with just 1.40V but it takes 1.44 To make it Prime/IBT Stable
> Something weird is going on with your set-up, you might just have a poor clocking chip as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when you say passed, how long are you priming for? and what are you priming? Blend? smallFFT? Custom?
> 
> also!!!
> 
> RIGBUILDER!! top of the page right hand side..
> 
> we only know your cooler and Chip, not many will be able to help with that little info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great timing, I actually just finished adding my rig to my sig and then came back to see these posts. It is now in there.
> 
> As I said earlier, I am a huge noob so I very well may have my setting not optimized. I am more than willing to troubleshoot if you guys are willing to help me to figure it out.
> 
> I was priming for 1 to 2 hours and then moving up trying to find where I crashed at. Once I crashed, I found what I felt my "max" was and then ran the 4 to 5 hour test to say "Okay cool it's stable".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> honestly that does not mean anything either ( to the one stating your vcore is too high ) whats your llc set at ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is LLC? I'll google it but if you can put it in dumbass terms it will probably make it easier for me to find and understand. I'm waiting for Pass #2 on memtest86 then I will get this and post it up!
Click to expand...

llc load line calibration. basically voltage drops by design under load, so you dont fry the chip, however with the current tech we dont need vdrop as much, so it boosts voltage an amount that varies between manufactures, even between boards, usually high or ultra is good for the fx8350s it will put you at or around voltage set in bios


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> llc load line calibration. basically voltage drops by design under load, so you dont fry the chip, however with the current tech we dont need vdrop as much, so it boosts voltage an amount that varies between manufactures, even between boards, usually high or ultra is good for the fx8350s it will put you at or around voltage set in bios


Hehe this. Was to lazy to type that out.

Ultra high normally goes above set voltage. We look at voltage under load rather than voltage set due to this feature


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It is a setting in bios that add volts .. normally used to counteract vdroop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> llc load line calibration. basically voltage drops by design under load, so you dont fry the chip, however with the current tech we dont need vdrop as much, so it boosts voltage an amount that varies between manufactures, even between boards, usually high or ultra is good for the fx8350s it will put you at or around voltage set in bios


Thanks, fellas. Tomorrow once memtest is finished running over I will post up all the frequency and voltage settings from my BIOS so that we can work through this.

Kind of off topic, but with my thoughts that my PSU is bad (seeing that the computer is just shutting itself off randomly starting last night), could that potentially be playing into this? If so, the new CX750M will be here Tuesday so that might help us to make some progress.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well you would need a new Motherboard for those processors. so...
> 
> wait 2 or 3 weeks and grab a Kaveri with a A88x or a A55 board and use your cooler and ram, and everything else.
> 
> you would need a massive overhaul to go with FX series (atleast anything greater then a 6300) your VRMs likely will cry and die if you try to OC at all.
> 
> Also Is there a reason you need more cores? Way more efficient and faster cores should do you quite nice.


Actually no my Mobo is FX officially compatible up to 8350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you won't get a solid answer until they are released (around the time i said to wait for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am I need me a new toy)
> 
> As far as Kaveri To FX
> 
> Hands down Kaveri > FX4XXX/6100
> 
> FX 6300 or better will likely be superior in Multi threaded tasks.
> 
> however if you are not doing editing of photos, video or audio, like actually putting the computer to work... there really isn't much reason to move past a quad core.
> 
> Kaveri will have an improved single threaded performance over the current FX series.
> 
> HSA is also a wildcard in Kaveri's favor
> 
> Also Support for 2400+ ram speeds.. another + for Kaveri


So aside from a golden 9370 my other option is a 8350, but I'm soo tempted to get a 6300 but I want to crossfire down the road
I could be wrong but I figure my mobo can handle the 9370 though


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Great timing, I actually just finished adding my rig to my sig and then came back to see these posts. It is now in there.
> 
> As I said earlier, I am a huge noob so I very well may have my setting not optimized. I am more than willing to troubleshoot if you guys are willing to help me to figure it out.
> 
> I was priming for 1 to 2 hours and then moving up trying to find where I crashed at. Once I crashed, I found what I felt my "max" was and then ran the 4 to 5 hour test to say "Okay cool it's stable".
> What is LLC? I'll google it but if you can put it in dumbass terms it will probably make it easier for me to find and understand. I'm waiting for Pass #2 on memtest86 then I will get this and post it up!


It is still possible to be unstable after only and hour or two of prime. My personal preference for prime is 8h+, but i generally don't have that kinda of time to donate to testing. so I give it a battery of AVX IBT (check first post in thread for D/L link)

Set to Max memory and have it run for 10 runs. that takes me about an hour or so for 4gb of ramm. IBT tests slightly differently then Prime so you don't need to test it for as long. however, both are recommend to be able to claim Full stable.

Also which option did you test under? the default one?

I'm not the best with Gigabyte boards, but as for what Mega is mentioning. there are settings for Line Load Calibration somewhere in your bios. IIRC there are three options other then auto

Maybe Kyad can correct me he is likely the most experienced with your model board, but the middle option is generally prefer, as the top LLC and auto generally will vboost you too much. and the first option might not be enough..

Might be the easiest to help if you can nab screen shots of your Bios settings for us. I know Asus has a screen shot in bios option for F12 i think. check in your bios to see if that is in option

that way we can guide you away from the evil AUTO where needed.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hehe this. Was to lazy to type that out.
> 
> Ultra high normally goes above set voltage. We look at voltage under load rather than voltage set due to this feature


yep.

very true.

that said if your system is hitting 60c after hours of prime95 i'd say you can go a little bit higher yet. Though i will say since getting my 8320 for xmas, that i've fallen out of love with prime95. I was simply unable to get this cpu to pass even 5 minutes of a prime burn at 4.6ghz and above. i was forced to move over to occt and ibt... and after playing with those programs i've sorta fallen in love with the IBT... seems if i can pass a 20 set pass on IBT it is stable enough to pass any length or type of OCCT burn; of course the temps are pretty low on the IBT, so i like OCCT to get me to prime95 level temps for thermal testing.

sorry for the blog post but i'm pretty new to both tests and only went to them after banging my head against the wall trying to get this chip to pass a prime95 burn. not an expert by any means of either program so i guess that above comment is mostly for feedback on if i'm using them right.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Actually no my Mobo is FX officially compatible up to 8350
> So aside from a golden 9370 my other option is a 8350, but I'm soo tempted to get a 6300 but I want to crossfire down the road
> I could be wrong but I figure my mobo can handle the 9370 though


defiantly cannot handle the 9370. 220w Tdp

And seeing as support for the 8 core visheras was only added recently. I personally wouldn't gamble on that.

we might not be able to kill out chips within lunatic moderation but you really should go back and look at the quality
of the motherboards that these chips have claimed and killed and stuff ready to be mounted on some saps wall.

That motherboard was not designed with the FX Series in mind, in fact I doubt they were much past R&D on FX when this board was released.

Having all that said, the socket does Fit your chip, it should power it so it can boot up at the very least.

If money is tight, ya gatta do what ya gatta do. But if something fails in your case, something else is likely to get dragged down with it.

Also if you just decide to upgrade you can sell the parts for funding or save it to entertain(*cough* distract*cough*) the lady friend while you game


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It is still possible to be unstable after only and hour or two of prime. My personal preference for prime is 8h+, but i generally don't have that kinda of time to donate to testing. so I give it a battery of AVX IBT (check first post in thread for D/L link)
> 
> Set to Max memory and have it run for 10 runs. that takes me about an hour or so for 4gb of ramm. IBT tests slightly differently then Prime so you don't need to test it for as long. however, both are recommend to be able to claim Full stable.
> 
> Also which option did you test under? the default one?
> 
> I'm not the best with Gigabyte boards, but as for what Mega is mentioning. there are settings for Line Load Calibration somewhere in your bios. IIRC there are three options other then auto
> 
> Maybe Kyad can correct me he is likely the most experienced with your model board, but the middle option is generally prefer, as the top LLC and auto generally will vboost you too much. and the first option might not be enough..
> 
> Might be the easiest to help if you can nab screen shots of your Bios settings for us. I know Asus has a screen shot in bios option for F12 i think. check in your bios to see if that is in option
> 
> that way we can guide you away from the evil AUTO where needed.


I believe I ran Prime for 4 to 5 hours at the 4.32 @ 1.425V settings before and today I ran it for 3 hours. Planned to run it overnight tonight, but, it looks like memtest is going to be ran tonight instead. And yes, I have just been running the default test.

I will take screenshots or write down everything and post it up tomorrow when I get home from work. Would like to do it tonight but my computer is currently occupied with running memtest.

I have OCCT already downloaded and I will DL IBT tomorrow so that we can perform all the necessary tests!

*By the way, you all are awesome. SO glad I found this place!*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yep.
> 
> very true.
> 
> that said if your system is hitting 60c after hours of prime95 i'd say you can go a little bit higher yet. Though i will say since getting my 8320 for xmas, that i've fallen out of love with prime95. I was simply unable to get this cpu to pass even 5 minutes of a prime burn at 4.6ghz and above. i was forced to move over to occt and ibt... and after playing with those programs i've sorta fallen in love with the IBT... seems if i can pass a 20 set pass on IBT it is stable enough to pass any length or type of OCCT burn; of course the temps are pretty low on the IBT, so i like OCCT to get me to prime95 level temps for thermal testing.
> 
> sorry for the blog post but i'm pretty new to both tests and only went to them after banging my head against the wall trying to get this chip to pass a prime95 burn. not an expert by any means of either program so i guess that above comment is mostly for feedback on if i'm using them right.


I will perform all the runs tomorrow with prime, OCCT, and IBT...basically whatever the guys recommend I run, I'll run!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yep.
> 
> very true.
> 
> that said if your system is hitting 60c after hours of prime95 i'd say you can go a little bit higher yet. Though i will say since getting my 8320 for xmas, that i've fallen out of love with prime95. I was simply unable to get this cpu to pass even 5 minutes of a prime burn at 4.6ghz and above. i was forced to move over to occt and ibt... and after playing with those programs i've sorta fallen in love with the IBT... seems if i can pass a 20 set pass on IBT it is stable enough to pass any length or type of OCCT burn; of course the temps are pretty low on the IBT, so i like OCCT to get me to prime95 level temps for thermal testing.
> 
> sorry for the blog post but i'm pretty new to both tests and only went to them after banging my head against the wall trying to get this chip to pass a prime95 burn. not an expert by any means of either program so i guess that above comment is mostly for feedback on if i'm using them right.


In short yes.. expanded:

There are 2 versions of ibt there is the avx and non avx the non avx will only show the gflops in the 40s that one should not be used. The one you want to use isibt avx. That one will show80s to 100s.

You want to step your way up starting at high or ultra high to test for stability. Then once you complete 10 passes of ultra high aim for 20 passes on max for full heat.

If there are any errors it will normally find it at that point.

Key notes. You want positive numbers in ibt negative numbers means not stable.

Occt is decent but isn't the best stability tester. And temps are not as high. However it is still a good test and can help you a lot with the graphs that it produces.

Prime is great for long term stressing and normally if it is prime stable for 12 hours then you can fold for 24/7


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> defiantly cannot handle the 9370. 220w Tdp
> 
> And seeing as support for the 8 core visheras was only added recently. I personally wouldn't gamble on that.
> 
> we might not be able to kill out chips within lunatic moderation but you really should go back and look at the quality
> of the motherboards that these chips have claimed and killed and stuff ready to be mounted on some saps wall.
> 
> That motherboard was not designed with the FX Series in mind, in fact I doubt they were much past R&D on FX when this board was released.
> 
> Having all that said, the socket does Fit your chip, it should power it so it can boot up at the very least.
> 
> If money is tight, ya gatta do what ya gatta do. But if something fails in your case, something else is likely to get dragged down with it.
> 
> Also if you just decide to upgrade you can sell the parts for funding or save it to entertain(*cough* distract*cough*) the lady friend while you game


Cool, in case you didn't know I do have a Black socket and it does take my current chip to 4.2ghz, plus I have an extra 120mm fan blowing on the cpu/vrm(8+1) area


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> In short yes.. expanded:
> 
> There are 2 versions of ibt there is the avx and non avx the non avx will only show the gflops in the 40s that one should not be used. The one you want to use isibt avx. That one will show80s to 100s.
> 
> You want to step your way up starting at high or ultra high to test for stability. Then once you complete 10 passes of ultra high aim for 20 passes on max for full heat.
> 
> If there are any errors it will normally find it at that point.
> 
> Key notes. You want positive numbers in ibt negative numbers means not stable.
> 
> Occt is decent but isn't the best stability tester. And temps are not as high. However it is still a good test and can help you a lot with the graphs that it produces.
> 
> Prime is great for long term stressing and normally if it is prime stable for 12 hours then you can fold for 24/7


yeah... I've got the AVX version, and that's mostly how I've used it. I just gotta figure out what i need to tweak with this cpu and prime to pass a prime burn. This chip simply won't pass a prime burn at any setting i've tried. yet it flies through IBT and OCCT.


----------



## Orvieto

hey im new here just wanted to show my first stable OC so far on the 8320, with what this cpu is showing now i can probably do way more

i have an corsair h60 hooked upto this 8320 on a ASUS 990FX Sabertooth r1.0

EDIT: how do i set this up to show the image not the file etc? (answered thanksFlailScHLAMP)

EDIT(2): also using HWMonitor and Speedfan, temps are at a steady 36C on full load


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Cool, in case you didn't know I do have a Black socket and it does take my current chip to 4.2ghz, plus I have an extra 120mm fan blowing on the cpu/vrm(8+1) area


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Actually no my Mobo is FX officially compatible up to 8350
> So aside from a golden 9370 my other option is a 8350, but I'm soo tempted to get a 6300 but I want to crossfire down the road
> I could be wrong but I figure my mobo can handle the 9370 though


Still doesn't change the fact that the motherboard was not designed with the FX series in mind.

jsut because it was/is a serviceable board for the phenoms does not mean it can actually handle the FX series.

Like I said, it will boot an run. Beyond that OC will be a gamble.

I would personally never suggest the combo. Lower end Asus's are not exactly know for their "high quality" vrms

ANY regular here will suggest that a m5a99fx pro (r2 now) is the lowest end asus board recommend for overclocking these 8 core chips.

you might luck out with a m5a97 that is goo quality like Durvelle27 has, but other then his we've seen alot of them Fail or just flat out can't handle the processor.

Also anything smaller then ATX size board for these chips is a horribly bad idea. (which should be crossfire capable, meaning 16x + 16X speeds)

The bottom line is, its your money its your gear, you can do what ya want with it.

I'm saying its a gamble, i'm sure most regulars agree as i've not been flame for saying your board prolly won't cut it.

Why risk your other components and other collateral damage that might incur with a VRM failure?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orvieto*
> 
> 2pnsz1.png 115k .png file
> 
> 
> hey im new here just wanted to show my first stable OC so far on the 8320, with what this cpu is showing now i can probably do way more
> 
> i have an corsair h60 hooked upto this 8320 on a ASUS 990FX Sabertooth r1.0
> 
> EDIT: how do i set this up to show the image not the file etc?


the little button that looks like a picture 5 icons in from the right it pops a window up to upload a file..


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that the motherboard was not designed with the FX series in mind.
> 
> jsut because it was/is a serviceable board for the phenoms does not mean it can actually handle the FX series.
> 
> Like I said, it will boot an run. Beyond that OC will be a gamble.
> 
> I would personally never suggest the combo. Lower end Asus's are not exactly know for their "high quality" vrms
> 
> ANY regular here will suggest that a m5a99fx pro (r2 now) is the lowest end asus board recommend for overclocking these 8 core chips.
> 
> you might luck out with a m5a97 that is goo quality like Durvelle27 has, but other then his we've seen alot of them Fail or just flat out can't handle the processor.
> 
> Also anything smaller then ATX size board for these chips is a horribly bad idea. (which should be crossfire capable, meaning 16x + 16X speeds)
> 
> The bottom line is, its your money its your gear, you can do what ya want with it.
> 
> I'm saying its a gamble, i'm sure most regulars agree as i've not been flame for saying your board prolly won't cut it.
> 
> Why risk your other components and other collateral damage that might incur with a VRM failure?


So you are saying I should be looking at a 6300 with my mobo even with the 8+1 vrms ????


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Great timing, I actually just finished adding my rig to my sig and then came back to see these posts. It is now in there.
> 
> As I said earlier, I am a huge noob so I very well may have my setting not optimized. I am more than willing to troubleshoot if you guys are willing to help me to figure it out.
> 
> I was priming for 1 to 2 hours and then moving up trying to find where I crashed at. Once I crashed, I found what I felt my "max" was and then ran the 4 to 5 hour test to say "Okay cool it's stable".
> What is LLC? I'll google it but if you can put it in dumbass terms it will probably make it easier for me to find and understand. I'm waiting for Pass #2 on memtest86 then I will get this and post it up!
> 
> 
> 
> It is still possible to be unstable after only and hour or two of prime. My personal preference for prime is 8h+, but i generally don't have that kinda of time to donate to testing. so I give it a battery of AVX IBT (check first post in thread for D/L link)
> 
> Set to Max memory and have it run for 10 runs. that takes me about an hour or so for 4gb of ramm. IBT tests slightly differently then Prime so you don't need to test it for as long. however, both are recommend to be able to claim Full stable.
> 
> Also which option did you test under? the default one?
> 
> I'm not the best with Gigabyte boards, but as for what Mega is mentioning. there are settings for Line Load Calibration somewhere in your bios. IIRC there are three options other then auto
> 
> Maybe Kyad can correct me he is likely the most experienced with your model board, but the middle option is generally prefer, as the top LLC and auto generally will vboost you too much. and the first option might not be enough..
> 
> Might be the easiest to help if you can nab screen shots of your Bios settings for us. I know Asus has a screen shot in bios option for F12 i think. check in your bios to see if that is in option
> 
> that way we can guide you away from the evil AUTO where needed.
Click to expand...

yes high is what i use on my ud7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Actually no my Mobo is FX officially compatible up to 8350
> So aside from a golden 9370 my other option is a 8350, but I'm soo tempted to get a 6300 but I want to crossfire down the road
> I could be wrong but I figure my mobo can handle the 9370 though
> 
> 
> 
> defiantly cannot handle the 9370. 220w Tdp
> 
> And seeing as support for the 8 core visheras was only added recently. I personally wouldn't gamble on that.
> 
> we might not be able to kill out chips within lunatic moderation but you really should go back and look at the quality
> of the motherboards that these chips have claimed and killed and stuff ready to be mounted on some saps wall.
> 
> That motherboard was not designed with the FX Series in mind, in fact I doubt they were much past R&D on FX when this board was released.
> 
> Having all that said, the socket does Fit your chip, it should power it so it can boot up at the very least.
> 
> If money is tight, ya gatta do what ya gatta do. But if something fails in your case, something else is likely to get dragged down with it.
> 
> Also if you just decide to upgrade you can sell the parts for funding or save it to entertain(*cough* distract*cough*) the lady friend while you game
Click to expand...

yes, "compatible" and designed for are 2 different things !!!


----------



## Wirerat

so I know the H100i is a good cooler. Anyone used a corsair h110 ?


----------



## Mega Man

no thanks ill stick to custom loops !


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no thanks ill stick to custom loops !


as much I would love too. its a bit much for my htpc.

Is the h110 atleast as good as the h100i?

I have no experience with these closed loops. I was about to buy a high end air cooler to replace this amd abomination I have but I found a h110 in open box for $50.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, "compatible" and designed for are 2 different things !!!


So which processor do you recommend then?


----------



## Mega Man

as i dont eithereven my hpc has a semi custom loop


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> as much I would love too. its a bit much for my htpc.
> 
> Is the h110 atleast as good as the h100i?
> 
> I have no experience with these closed loops. I was about to buy a high end air cooler to replace this amd abomination I have but I found a h110 in open box for $50.


I'd do it


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'd do it


thanks. I pulled the trigger. I mean I am only fighting with a fx6300. I have two and I think one of them is going to overclock very well. I have it at 4.8 @ 1.45now on the 212. It will boot at 5.1 on same voltage with llc on ultra but when i turn LLC up to ultra the temps skyrocket.

At first I was gonna upgrade to 8350. But my single performace thread would be the same if it clocks as high. single thread could go down if the chip only does say 4.5. if Im lucky and get one that clocks just as high I might get 20% multithread increase which we know would be less gain in games.

Everything in my system working great yet I feel the need to upgrade something. Its like a disease or a addiction at this point lol.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ANY regular here will suggest that a m5a99fx pro (r2 now) is the lowest end asus board recommend for overclocking these 8 core chips.


I don't know... nailed down 5.0ghz today with my m5a99x evo

I did discover this boards vrm limits though trying to push it higher. of course i do have exceptional airflow in this case and low ambient temps atm... likely i'll have to drop that overclock down a bit in the summer.

that said i just validated at 5.3ghz so i think the evo at-least is good enough. (and it's only stable enough to load into windows and validate, do a little web-surfing and hang on by the skin of it's teeth as i type this; of course if you look closely you'll see the idle temps are WAY too high, so i'm not even going to stress it at this speed)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I don't know... nailed down 5.0ghz today with my m5a99x evo
> 
> I did discover this boards vrm limits though trying to push it higher. of course i do have exceptional airflow in this case and low ambient temps atm... likely i'll have to drop that overclock down a bit in the summer.
> 
> that said i just validated at 5.3ghz so i think the evo at-least is good enough. (and it's only stable enough to load into windows and validate, do a little web-surfing and hang on by the skin of it's teeth as i type this; of course if you look closely you'll see the idle temps are WAY too high, so i'm not even going to stress it at this speed)


thats great news!! I have that board


----------



## diggiddi

Doesn't my M5A88-v evo have better VRM's per this chart here?
http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> so I know the H100i is a good cooler. Anyone used a corsair h110 ?


I have an H110 in my build. It's pretty good, but I'm convinced that the stock fans that came with it are crap. It needs some fans with better static pressure.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Doesn't my M5A88-v evo have better VRM's per this chart here?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


it has 8+1 vrm setup... but they aren't as "modern" as the digi+vrm that are on the higher end 9xx series asus boards. I don't know enough about vrm to know for certain if that means the 6+2 m5a99x evo is better or the 8+1 of your older board is.

I just know i went from an older 8+1 vrm asus board (78 series) to this evo with my PhIIx4... and i gained 200mhz on the spot to my max stable overclock and saw an immediate improvement in stability and heat. so these digi+vrm are clearly an improvement over what that old board had.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I don't know... nailed down 5.0ghz today with my m5a99x evo
> 
> I did discover this boards vrm limits though trying to push it higher. of course i do have exceptional airflow in this case and low ambient temps atm... likely i'll have to drop that overclock down a bit in the summer.
> 
> that said i just validated at 5.3ghz so i think the evo at-least is good enough. (and it's only stable enough to load into windows and validate, do a little web-surfing and hang on by the skin of it's teeth as i type this; of course if you look closely you'll see the idle temps are WAY too high, so i'm not even going to stress it at this speed)


I'm not saying there are not exceptions, that would be silly as i listed one right after that fact.

you can luck out with a lower end board that is designed for the series over a board that look capable but was not engineered to these chips specifications.

Gratz BTW on 5










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> as much I would love too. its a bit much for my htpc.
> 
> Is the h110 atleast as good as the h100i?
> 
> I have no experience with these closed loops. I was about to buy a high end air cooler to replace this amd abomination I have but I found a h110 in open box for $50.


Good call, for a htpc your more concerned about the noise then the extra static pressure.

you have more options with the H100i for fan speed and pressure. however at stock configuration the h110 will be slightly cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So you are saying I should be looking at a 6300 with my mobo even with the 8+1 vrms ????


My honest 100% answer is what is suggested.

I'm fairly hesitant to recommend the FX right now unless you honestly need the horse power. There is no clear upgrade path.

the socket is essentially EOL, yes they are still making AM3+ processors but nothing new is coming out for them at least not in the foreseeable future.

FM2+ is a brand new socket (or more correctly a brand new socket update)

It will have greater memory support with Kaveri then FX ever had

Support for HSA which is actually a pretty big deal. gunna have to go to AMD's website for the info on that i'm not about to go on a speil about that.

Support for PCIe3.0 not that it is really needed yet but more bandwidth never hurts

If you need a work horse of a computer go with a Vish 8 core.

if you are considering a 6300 or a 6350 i would wait until Kaveri is released to see how it stacks up. I'm fairly sure that both the 63xx and 83xxs will be benched against it at copious amounts when its released or even right at CES when the NDA lifts.

make your choice off that.

having that said, i'm not even thinking twice about getting a kaveri myself. I just need pick my board







I think there is alot of good things going on with that chip. My FX is not going anywhere either


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Doesn't my M5A88-v evo have better VRM's per this chart here?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


not this bloody post again.

Go ahead look at the date of the first post.

this chart came out way before the FX series was released

no longer relevant. If you look carefully there are alot of high end mother boards missing from that list (or atleast that last time i had the misfortune of having to prove this point)

My board for example.. the TOP TIER motherboard is not on that list.


----------



## azanimefan

Thanks!

and you're right about kaveri. Listen, had i not 2 months ago blown up my old M4A78T-E and been forced to spot replace it with this m5a99x evo, i would still be holding onto my cash and waiting for Kaveri. That said i'm not upset at all i got this 8 core beast. It's a significant improvement over that old phIIx4; and considering i got it for $139.99 it's a steal for all the computing power it brings. But had i not just replaced that motherboard i would be going to kaveri in 2 or 3 months rather then using this 8core beast


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thanks. I pulled the trigger. I mean I am only fighting with a fx6300. I have two and I think one of them is going to overclock very well. I have it at 4.8 @ 1.45now on the 212. It will boot at 5.1 on same voltage with llc on ultra but when i turn LLC up to ultra the temps skyrocket.
> 
> At first I was gonna upgrade to 8350. But my single performace thread would be the same if it clocks as high. single thread could go down if the chip only does say 4.5. if Im lucky and get one that clocks just as high I might get 20% multithread increase which we know would be less gain in games.
> 
> Everything in my system working great yet I feel the need to upgrade something. Its like a disease or a addiction at this point lol.


I really can't see an 8350 doing less than 4.8Ghz tbh considering the Stock clocks are 4Ghz and 4.2Ghz Turbo so another 200Mhz over that should be achievable on stock Voltage imo


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I really can't see an 8350 doing less than 4.8Ghz tbh considering the Stock clocks are 4Ghz and 4.2Ghz Turbo so another 200Mhz over that should be achievable on stock Voltage imo


ahem.. not all can do that..

4.8 is without a doubt out of the question for my chip. My cooling cannot handle the volts if it could. i've had 1.61v thru it and still no go. not possible to get stable.

it would likely make a nice LN2 chip as it is able to boot into some ******ed settings.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ahem.. not all can do that..
> 
> 4.8 is without a doubt out of the question for my chip. My cooling cannot handle the volts if it could. i've had 1.61v thru it and still no go. not possible to get stable.
> 
> it would likely make a nice LN2 chip as it is able to boot into some ******ed settings.


wow.. how do you have a worse chip than me lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ahem.. not all can do that..
> 
> 4.8 is without a doubt out of the question for my chip. My cooling cannot handle the volts if it could. i've had 1.61v thru it and still no go. not possible to get stable.
> 
> it would likely make a nice LN2 chip as it is able to boot into some ******ed settings.


Ah, I remember you saying before that 4.7Ghz was beyond it........my bad

I was tempted to get a 9370 instead just for the chance at a better binned chip but settled on the 8350 because i always figured they could hit 4.8Ghz pretty easy.....

But as you said before, the FX line may very well be EOL (i hope not) so going with a Kaveri chip might be better but whos really knows what AMD are cooking up?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ahem.. not all can do that..
> 
> 4.8 is without a doubt out of the question for my chip. My cooling cannot handle the volts if it could. i've had 1.61v thru it and still no go. not possible to get stable.
> 
> it would likely make a nice LN2 chip as it is able to boot into some ******ed settings.


well if you disable 2 cores it might.

my son has the same fx6300 bought about a month after mine. his can only do 4.5ghz without needed ******ed voltage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well if you disable 2 cores it might.
> 
> my son has the same fx6300 bought about a month after mine. his can only do 4.5ghz without needed ******ed voltage.


I can do 4.9 on 6 cores full stable, was working on 5.1 but it was getting toasty


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> wow.. how do you have a worse chip than me lol


every 9000 that has come thru my local store has has an earlier batch number then mine.. I've checked..









So i totally got an appropriately binned 8350 gets to 4.6 effortlessly, has no issues with 2400 ram.. i can't really complaint too much

Its an utter beast, Still prefer it to my work laptop i7 (why they gave me an i7 is beyond me)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> every 9000 that has come thru my local store has has an earlier batch number then mine.. I've checked..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i totally got an appropriately binned 8350 gets to 4.6 effortlessly, has no issues with 2400 ram.. i can't really complaint too much
> 
> Its an utter beast, Still prefer it to my work laptop i7 (why they gave me an i7 is beyond me)


Wow, so i actually did get lucky for once?

Hope some luck swings your way on the next chip


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'd do it
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. I pulled the trigger. I mean I am only fighting with a fx6300. I have two and I think one of them is going to overclock very well. I have it at 4.8 @ 1.45now on the 212. It will boot at 5.1 on same voltage with llc on ultra but when i turn LLC up to ultra the temps skyrocket.
> 
> At first I was gonna upgrade to 8350. But my single performace thread would be the same if it clocks as high. single thread could go down if the chip only does say 4.5. if Im lucky and get one that clocks just as high I might get 20% multithread increase which we know would be less gain in games.
> 
> Everything in my system working great yet I feel the need to upgrade something. Its like a disease or a addiction at this point lol.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I don't know... nailed down 5.0ghz today with my m5a99x evo
> 
> I did discover this boards vrm limits though trying to push it higher. of course i do have exceptional airflow in this case and low ambient temps atm... likely i'll have to drop that overclock down a bit in the summer.
> 
> that said i just validated at 5.3ghz so i think the evo at-least is good enough. (and it's only stable enough to load into windows and validate, do a little web-surfing and hang on by the skin of it's teeth as i type this; of course if you look closely you'll see the idle temps are WAY too high, so i'm not even going to stress it at this speed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying there are not exceptions, that would be silly as i listed one right after that fact.
> 
> you can luck out with a lower end board that is designed for the series over a board that look capable but was not engineered to these chips specifications.
> 
> Gratz BTW on 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> as much I would love too. its a bit much for my htpc.
> 
> Is the h110 atleast as good as the h100i?
> 
> I have no experience with these closed loops. I was about to buy a high end air cooler to replace this amd abomination I have but I found a h110 in open box for $50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good call, for a htpc your more concerned about the noise then the extra static pressure.
> 
> you have more options with the H100i for fan speed and pressure. however at stock configuration the h110 will be slightly cooler.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So you are saying I should be looking at a 6300 with my mobo even with the 8+1 vrms ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My honest 100% answer is what is suggested.
> 
> I'm fairly hesitant to recommend the FX right now unless you honestly need the horse power. There is no clear upgrade path.
> 
> the socket is essentially EOL, yes they are still making AM3+ processors but nothing new is coming out for them at least not in the foreseeable future.
> 
> FM2+ is a brand new socket (or more correctly a brand new socket update)
> 
> It will have greater memory support with Kaveri then FX ever had
> 
> Support for HSA which is actually a pretty big deal. gunna have to go to AMD's website for the info on that i'm not about to go on a speil about that.
> 
> Support for PCIe3.0 not that it is really needed yet but more bandwidth never hurts
> 
> If you need a work horse of a computer go with a Vish 8 core.
> 
> if you are considering a 6300 or a 6350 i would wait until Kaveri is released to see how it stacks up. I'm fairly sure that both the 63xx and 83xxs will be benched against it at copious amounts when its released or even right at CES when the NDA lifts.
> 
> make your choice off that.
> 
> having that said, i'm not even thinking twice about getting a kaveri myself. I just need pick my board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is alot of good things going on with that chip. My FX is not going anywhere either
Click to expand...

my wife will kill me but ill probably do that, may even make it an htpc and use the 6100 as a server


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I really can't see an 8350 doing less than 4.8Ghz tbh considering the Stock clocks are 4Ghz and 4.2Ghz Turbo so another 200Mhz over that should be achievable on stock Voltage imo
> 
> 
> 
> ahem.. not all can do that..
> 
> 4.8 is without a doubt out of the question for my chip. My cooling cannot handle the volts if it could. i've had 1.61v thru it and still no go. not possible to get stable.
> 
> it would likely make a nice LN2 chip as it is able to boot into some ******ed settings.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ahem.. not all can do that..
> 
> 4.8 is without a doubt out of the question for my chip. My cooling cannot handle the volts if it could. i've had 1.61v thru it and still no go. not possible to get stable.
> 
> it would likely make a nice LN2 chip as it is able to boot into some ******ed settings.
> 
> 
> 
> wow.. how do you have a worse chip than me lol
Click to expand...

Well God, now i feel bad for you. i can do 4.8Ghz Rock stable (IBT/PRIME/BF4/etc) @ 1.48V or 1.52V after LLC.

Also about the LLC, Vcore at 1.5V idle, Under Load:

Regular/Normal- 1.4V or less
Med- 1.42V/1.44V
High- 1.512V
Ultra High- 1.524V
Extreme- 1.548V/1.556V
Auto- No... Just No.









^Least that's the setup on my Rev 3.0 UD5.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well God, now i feel bad for you. i can do 4.8Ghz Rock stable (IBT/PRIME/BF4/etc) @ 1.48V or 1.52V after LLC.
> 
> Also about the LLC, Vcore at 1.5V idle, Under Load:
> 
> Regular/Normal- 1.4V or less
> Med- 1.42V/1.44V
> High- 1.512V
> Ultra High- 1.524V
> Extreme- 1.548V/1.556V
> Auto- No... Just No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Least that's the setup on my Rev 3.0 UD5.


I think i forgot to mention that my chip is also Lapped real nice







had a weird contour to start.

I'm tempted to re lap it, kuz afaik you can't delid FX i think i read they are soldered.

I want to get as close as i can to the die and see if that cools it some more to get some higher numbers outta it.

and look LOL the 9590 or whatever it is, is on sale again.. 300$ if it dips any farther i might have to get one :/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I think i forgot to mention that my chip is also Lapped real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a weird contour to start.
> 
> I'm tempted to re lap it, kuz afaik you can't delid FX i think i read they are soldered.
> 
> I want to get as close as i can to the die and see if that cools it some more to get some higher numbers outta it.
> 
> and look LOL the 9590 or whatever it is, is on sale again.. 300$ if it dips any farther i might have to get one :/


FX chips are soldered so delidding is a no go.

And for $300 the 9590 isn't bad but i'd go for a 9370 myself, only $30 difference between it and the 8350 here


----------



## Mega Man

wow, the 9590 is only 279.99 @ MC add the mobo bonus... 40 off...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow, the 9590 is only 279.99 @ MC add the mobo bonus... 40 off...


And here I blew all my money on a video card


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> And here I blew all my money on a video card


I haven't yet, Sitting on $700 of store credit waiting for these Custom 290's to drop..........only a week away now


----------



## miklkit

My 8350 is also not as good at OCing as some others are. I can only get it to 4.7ghz stable so far. Even putting crazy volts to it at 4.8 will not stabilize it. I do not know when it was built but I bought it in January 2013.

But!

Mrs. Claus gave me a 9590 for Christmas and it will get installed next year. I am trying to read the numbers to see when it was built, but they make no sense to me. Could someone enlighten me? Also, on the right side it says "2011 AMD". Was this thing built in 2011?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My 8350 is also not as good at OCing as some others are. I can only get it to 4.7ghz stable so far. Even putting crazy volts to it at 4.8 will not stabilize it. I do not know when it was built but I bought it in January 2013.
> 
> But!
> 
> Mrs. Claus gave me a 9590 for Christmas and it will get installed next year. I am trying to read the numbers to see when it was built, but they make no sense to me. Could someone enlighten me? Also, on the right side it says "2011 AMD". Was this thing built in 2011?


The top three rows of numbers. Look in the second row. 1330. So your chip was built in the 30th week of the 13th year.


----------



## miklkit

Thanks! So it was built last August.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thanks! So it was built last August.


Yep


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My 8350 is also not as good at OCing as some others are. I can only get it to 4.7ghz stable so far. Even putting crazy volts to it at 4.8 will not stabilize it. I do not know when it was built but I bought it in January 2013.
> 
> But!
> 
> Mrs. Claus gave me a 9590 for Christmas and it will get installed next year. I am trying to read the numbers to see when it was built, but they make no sense to me. Could someone enlighten me? Also, on the right side it says "2011 AMD". Was this thing built in 2011?


i won't lie, im a little jelly. Be sure to post the load VID when you get her up and running. i am curious what a high binned chip needs for 5Ghz....?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> i won't lie, im a little jelly. Be sure to post the load VID when you get her up and running. i am curious what a high binned chip needs for 5Ghz....?


@Miklit
It was done in July, my 8320 happened to be the batch right after yars







The 2011 is soley because the manuf process was "made" in 2011 along with the 8150...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That would be my choice to be honest, i saw some reviews of the h220 before i had my h100i and what i saw is that it does not perform better than the corsair h100i and that is why i choose for the h100i.
> 
> Also they say you can expand the h220 but personally i would not like to add an GPU block to that thin radiator. So you need to add another rad to the loop and get some very high rpm/static pressure fans for it to perform any good. If you add another rad and probably other fans you are at the same price as the AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240XT with less performance..
> 
> If you only have plans for the CPU i would highly suggest to get the H100I because its much cheaper and performs better than the h220. If you have plans to expand your loop by adding an GPU block i would go for the AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 XT with a nice thick rad and you would be much more happy.


You are beating a dead horse. All the well designed tests have proven the H220 a better performer than both H100i and H110i.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> @Miklit
> It was done in July, my 8320 happened to be the batch right after yars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2011 is soley because the manuf process was "made" in 2011 along with the 8150...


Ayup! I got out a calendar and counted the weeks instead of just using the 4 weeks per month method this time.

Vcore at 5ghz seems to vary from a low of 1.472 to 1.54 or so. My cooling seems to be good for 1.53-4 so I hope I got a good one.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are beating a dead horse. All the well designed tests have proven the H220 a better performer than both H100i and H110i.


That would be the tail of my "is the h220 a good buy?" story...

Shall I kill it then? I ditched the idea of upgrading from my h100 to the h220 completely.
Decided to just take the plunge and go custom. Just keeping the h100 for now and buying the parts in a few periods.


----------



## os2wiz

In less than a month anew improved variant of the H220 will be rleased. It is the H220x. I would wait to buy that unit. Unless you have no problems with the never ending cash outlays for a custom loop. No doubt you will have better performance than even the h220x , perhaps 4-5 degrees celcius. AS an AIO , I do not think you will be doing better than the H220x. Your choices , your decision.


----------



## Usario

What exactly is the max safe voltage for Vishera under water? Got my water cooling setup in and everything is freezing cold, but my 8320 is probably the worst overclocker I've ever seen. Struggled to maintain 4.5GHz on air and temps were barely acceptable. Right now I'm able to do 4.7GHz, and temps are great (55C max in IBT), but this requires tons of voltage... idles at around 1.53v, with LLC kicking in under load it goes to 1.57-1.58. So, uh, is this relatively safe territory (considering my temps), is it "your chip will probably be dead in a year or two" territory, or is it actually dangerous?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> What exactly is the max safe voltage for Vishera under water? Got my water cooling setup in and everything is freezing cold, but my 8320 is probably the worst overclocker I've ever seen. Struggled to maintain 4.5GHz on air and temps were barely acceptable. Right now I'm able to do 4.7GHz, and temps are great (55C max in IBT), but this requires tons of voltage... idles at around 1.53v, with LLC kicking in under load it goes to 1.57-1.58. So, uh, is this relatively safe territory (considering my temps), is it "your chip will probably be dead in a year or two" territory, or is it actually dangerous?


A few of us have pushed over 1.7 volts on water cooling and I don't believe we've killed one yet. I've pushed pretty hard on 3 different 8XXX's and none of them showed any signs of being worse for the wear.
I'd be more concerned about motherboards or psu's.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> What exactly is the max safe voltage for Vishera under water? Got my water cooling setup in and everything is freezing cold, but my 8320 is probably the worst overclocker I've ever seen. Struggled to maintain 4.5GHz on air and temps were barely acceptable. Right now I'm able to do 4.7GHz, and temps are great (55C max in IBT), but this requires tons of voltage... idles at around 1.53v, with LLC kicking in under load it goes to 1.57-1.58. So, uh, is this relatively safe territory (considering my temps), is it "your chip will probably be dead in a year or two" territory, or is it actually dangerous?[/quote
> 
> It is perfectly fine, You will not get cpu degradation with anything under 1.6 volts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> What exactly is the max safe voltage for Vishera under water? Got my water cooling setup in and everything is freezing cold, but my 8320 is probably the worst overclocker I've ever seen. Struggled to maintain 4.5GHz on air and temps were barely acceptable. Right now I'm able to do 4.7GHz, and temps are great (55C max in IBT), but this requires tons of voltage... idles at around 1.53v, with LLC kicking in under load it goes to 1.57-1.58. So, uh, is this relatively safe territory (considering my temps), is it "your chip will probably be dead in a year or two" territory, or is it actually dangerous?


Although it was brief I put my chip under 1.8v with no degradation (at least yet) It seems that as long as the chip is cool then you will not have any issues. anything above 1.7 I can't say much for.. However my daily 24-7 clock is 5.1 @ 1.68v been like this for a year


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Although it was brief I put my chip under 1.8v with no degradation (at least yet) It seems that as long as the chip is cool then you will not have any issues. anything above 1.7 I can't say much for.. However my daily 24-7 clock is 5.1 @ 1.68v been like this for a year


This is my view too, i'd be more concerned about heat than voltage

within reason ofc


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This is my view too, i'd be more concerned about heat than voltage
> 
> within reason ofc


Ready lets go 2.1v !!!!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ready lets go 2.1v !!!!!!


this is within reason?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is within reason?


proper
: a fact, condition, or situation that makes it proper or appropriate to do something, feel something, etc.

sanity
: the condition of being based on reason or good judgment

you be the judge


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> In less than a month anew improved variant of the H220 will be rleased. It is the H220x. I would wait to buy that unit. Unless you have no problems with the never ending cash outlays for a custom loop. No doubt you will have better performance than even the h220x , perhaps 4-5 degrees celcius. AS an AIO , I do not think you will be doing better than the H220x. Your choices , your decision.


My opinion on the H220 vs the H100i or the like -

I have seen tests where the H220 is cooler but they were running the H100i at near minimum fan speeds, 1400 RPM's and where the H100i was on balanced or max RPM's and the H220 fans were on straight 12v power and the H100i was cooler on either. The H220 is quieter with the fans that come with it but at only 1800 RPM max I can see where if you are overclocking and stress testing you will need the fans to ramp up so they would have to be replaced unless near stock is OK with you. The pump on the H220 is 6v which will handle a lot but unless you have a res. with extra water it will make no difference at all, you are still pushing about the same amount of water and the biggest advantage a full W/C system has is a lot more water to cool the system. Yes you can expand with the H220 but once you start doing that you might as well just go full on water-cooling and dump the CLC idea all together. If you just want a CLC to keep things cool either would be OK if you don't care about max overclocking and 72 hours of prime. My H100i works fine for me, I have resigned myself to the fact that to push my chip I will need better cooling and I doubt any CLC, past present or future will get me much further than I am right now. Plus there is the price difference.

Just my 2 1/2 cents worth.


----------



## X-Alt

Slight update. I entered the BIOS just to fiddle around with fan control, but discarded my settings. When playing BF4, I realized my 8320 was at 3.7GHz (Turbo 18.5 x 200 for stock) and my voltage was at 1.4V (Was set to 1.368 with really high LLC and temps were at 35C, no biggie there). CPU-Z opened up with an error (likely because of a change in clocks from what was defined in UEFI) as well and I immediately set it to 1.375V (just for safety) and disabled C6 state. Is this normal when you improperly apply OC settings?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Alright fellas, memtest86+ wrapped up overnight and I am back home from the office...below is all of the requested info for you to be able to help a brother out. Sorry for the long post, just want to lay everything out to give me the best chance here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> honestly that does not mean anything either ( to the one stating your vcore is too high ) whats your llc set at ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> llc load line calibration. basically voltage drops by design under load, so you dont fry the chip, however with the current tech we dont need vdrop as much, so it boosts voltage an amount that varies between manufactures, even between boards, usually high or ultra is good for the fx8350s it will put you at or around voltage set in bios


Auto, see BIOS pictures below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It is still possible to be unstable after only and hour or two of prime. My personal preference for prime is 8h+, but i generally don't have that kinda of time to donate to testing. so I give it a battery of AVX IBT (check first post in thread for D/L link)
> 
> Set to Max memory and have it run for 10 runs. that takes me about an hour or so for 4gb of ramm. IBT tests slightly differently then Prime so you don't need to test it for as long. however, both are recommend to be able to claim Full stable.
> 
> Also which option did you test under? the default one?
> 
> I'm not the best with Gigabyte boards, but as for what Mega is mentioning. there are settings for Line Load Calibration somewhere in your bios. IIRC there are three options other then auto
> 
> Maybe Kyad can correct me he is likely the most experienced with your model board, but the middle option is generally prefer, as the top LLC and auto generally will vboost you too much. and the first option might not be enough..
> 
> Might be the easiest to help if you can nab screen shots of your Bios settings for us. I know Asus has a screen shot in bios option for F12 i think. check in your bios to see if that is in option
> 
> that way we can guide you away from the evil AUTO where needed.


Screenshots below.

I did run the default Blend test. This time when I ran it, I got up to 62C instead of the 60C I saw yesterday. I have OCCT and IBT downloaded, I can run them at you guys' discretion. Just let me know what to run and what you want to see and I will gladly run it and post it up.

Here is what I have collected for you all so far:





also attached below so it's easier to read

prime9512.30.JPG 456k .JPG file


One thing to note: As I mentioned last night, I believe my PSU is failing and causing me intermittent shut downs (complete shut downs out of no where, no restart, no nothing). This started Saturday night, twice an hour apart. Sunday morning, it happened more and more often until it ended up happening about every 5 to 10 minutes under any type of load (playing BF4, running 3DMark, etc.) It then again shut off running memtest86+ overnight last night.

I have never "failed" a core test in Prime95, my PC has just had a complete shut off (no blue screen, just a cold shut off) when I have ran any high clocks. I am a noob at this and I thought this was just a normal "failure", now I believe that my PSU may have been failing to provide the necessary power for higher clocks. This is all amateur speculation, but I can confirm tomorrow after a half day at work and new PSU installation. Details on all of these issues can be found in my thread below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1454798/pc-keeps-randomly-shutting-down-off-suggestions


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A few of us have pushed over 1.7 volts on water cooling and I don't believe we've killed one yet. I've pushed pretty hard on 3 different 8XXX's and none of them showed any signs of being worse for the wear.
> I'd be more concerned about motherboards or psu's.


Yeah, I can't push any further because my VRMs overheat and throttle, even at 4.7 if I leave it running too long they eventually begin throttling. Need to order a 120x12mm Slip Stream for the rear fan mount of my case since my rad blocks me from using any of the half a dozen standard thickness fans I have laying around. If not even that does the trick then I guess I'm gonna have to get more creative.

Thanks and +rep to everyone who responded.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> What exactly is the max safe voltage for Vishera under water? Got my water cooling setup in and everything is freezing cold, but my 8320 is probably the worst overclocker I've ever seen. Struggled to maintain 4.5GHz on air and temps were barely acceptable. Right now I'm able to do 4.7GHz, and temps are great (55C max in IBT), but this requires tons of voltage... idles at around 1.53v, with LLC kicking in under load it goes to 1.57-1.58. So, uh, is this relatively safe territory (considering my temps), is it "your chip will probably be dead in a year or two" territory, or is it actually dangerous?






in my experience i would worry more about temps over and extended time rather then volts used.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> In less than a month anew improved variant of the H220 will be rleased. It is the H220x. I would wait to buy that unit. Unless you have no problems with the never ending cash outlays for a custom loop. No doubt you will have better performance than even the h220x , perhaps 4-5 degrees celcius. AS an AIO , I do not think you will be doing better than the H220x. Your choices , your decision.
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion on the H220 vs the H100i or the like -
> 
> I have seen tests where the H220 is cooler but they were running the H100i at near minimum fan speeds, 1400 RPM's and where the H100i was on balanced or max RPM's and the H220 fans were on straight 12v power and the H100i was cooler on either. The H220 is quieter with the fans that come with it but at only 1800 RPM max I can see where if you are overclocking and stress testing you will need the fans to ramp up so they would have to be replaced unless near stock is OK with you. The pump on the H220 is 6v which will handle a lot but unless you have a res. with extra water it will make no difference at all, you are still pushing about the same amount of water and the biggest advantage a full W/C system has is a lot more water to cool the system. Yes you can expand with the H220 but once you start doing that you might as well just go full on water-cooling and dump the CLC idea all together. If you just want a CLC to keep things cool either would be OK if you don't care about max overclocking and 72 hours of prime. My H100i works fine for me, I have resigned myself to the fact that to push my chip I will need better cooling and I doubt any CLC, past present or future will get me much further than I am right now. Plus there is the price difference.
> 
> Just my 2 1/2 cents worth.
Click to expand...




no, 6v will kill the pump, it is 12v pump, with pwm, on top of that i think you have a slightly messed up idea of how water cooling works ( honestly not to be insulting, so please dont take it that way )
all a bigger res of water does for you is give you a bigger buffer, before your water is at temp. IE cooler temps during quick peaks in use,

however when the temp is saturated, the temps will be the same given the same rad space, ( pulling numbers from my bum ) lets say in a hypothetical world, you have a stock h220 or h100 w.e.
at idle water temp is 20c ( cold i know )
and running prime you hit 62c on core and water temp is 25c, ( after the rads of course ) and it take lets say 5 min to get to peak temp and saturated temp ( all the water is the same temp, i am sure i am not using the correct words, so deal with it, if it is not clear feel free to ask for clarification, and again, totally made up numbers but the theory behind is accurate ) but after that it stays at 62c core and 25c water temp, and the load stays the same, then you add a res, does not matter what size, given the same conditions and same rad, no other additions, the only difference between that and stock, is it will take longer to reach that 62 core and 25 water temp the bigger the res or the more res the longer it will take, but assuming a consistent load, it will still reach that same temp, only way to change that is to add more rads, the reason the h220- is better is the pump is alot more powerful, and if you take like for like, i guarantee the h220 will win every time, eventually the h100 will not ( or any other AIO ) have enough pressure to push through, where as the h220 will to a point ( you will not be pushing quadfire in parallel.

either way, res just give you more of a buffer to get to max temp. the only thing that will effect temps is ambient ( as always ), cpu block ( how fast it can pull heat off the cpu and into the water ) design, and rads ( place to dump heat ),

and rads will only get you so far ( diminishing returns ) the real key is the cpu block and how fast it can dump heat into the water swiftech has a very good design and it is extremely hard to beat, esp by asetek or cool it

the aios i have mentioned all have a very weak pump and to my knowledge 90% of them all have aluminum rads which will work against you in many ways.

their block design is inferior esp considering how long the apogee drive has been around and been able to mature ( the h220 is designed from it ) and the pump motor is a variation of the 35x

lastly of course fans help as well, but again diminishing returns kicks in here too, the only exception to what i said, is more rads +lower speed fans can balance out as the same as few rads and more air speed, which really is one of the huge +s of watercooling


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Slight update. I entered the BIOS just to fiddle around with fan control, but discarded my settings. When playing BF4, I realized my 8320 was at 3.7GHz (Turbo 18.5 x 200 for stock) and my voltage was at 1.4V (Was set to 1.368 with really high LLC and temps were at 35C, no biggie there). CPU-Z opened up with an error (likely because of a change in clocks from what was defined in UEFI) as well and I immediately set it to 1.375V (just for safety) and disabled C6 state. Is this normal when you improperly apply OC settings?





did you ever turn turbo off?

if not it will always default to a higher vid unless you use manual volts


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Alright fellas, memtest86+ wrapped up overnight and I am back home from the office...below is all of the requested info for you to be able to help a brother out. Sorry for the long post, just want to lay everything out to give me the best chance here.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> honestly that does not mean anything either ( to the one stating your vcore is too high ) whats your llc set at ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> llc load line calibration. basically voltage drops by design under load, so you dont fry the chip, however with the current tech we dont need vdrop as much, so it boosts voltage an amount that varies between manufactures, even between boards, usually high or ultra is good for the fx8350s it will put you at or around voltage set in bios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auto, see BIOS pictures below.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It is still possible to be unstable after only and hour or two of prime. My personal preference for prime is 8h+, but i generally don't have that kinda of time to donate to testing. so I give it a battery of AVX IBT (check first post in thread for D/L link)
> 
> Set to Max memory and have it run for 10 runs. that takes me about an hour or so for 4gb of ramm. IBT tests slightly differently then Prime so you don't need to test it for as long. however, both are recommend to be able to claim Full stable.
> 
> Also which option did you test under? the default one?
> 
> I'm not the best with Gigabyte boards, but as for what Mega is mentioning. there are settings for Line Load Calibration somewhere in your bios. IIRC there are three options other then auto
> 
> Maybe Kyad can correct me he is likely the most experienced with your model board, but the middle option is generally prefer, as the top LLC and auto generally will vboost you too much. and the first option might not be enough..
> 
> Might be the easiest to help if you can nab screen shots of your Bios settings for us. I know Asus has a screen shot in bios option for F12 i think. check in your bios to see if that is in option
> 
> that way we can guide you away from the evil AUTO where needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screenshots below.
> 
> I did run the default Blend test. This time when I ran it, I got up to 62C instead of the 60C I saw yesterday. I have OCCT and IBT downloaded, I can run them at you guys' discretion. Just let me know what to run and what you want to see and I will gladly run it and post it up.
> 
> Here is what I have collected for you all so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also attached below so it's easier to read
> 
> prime9512.30.JPG 456k .JPG file
> 
> One thing to note: As I mentioned last night, I believe my PSU is failing and causing me intermittent shut downs (complete shut downs out of no where, no restart, no nothing). This started Saturday night, twice an hour apart. Sunday morning, it happened more and more often until it ended up happening about every 5 to 10 minutes under any type of load (playing BF4, running 3DMark, etc.) It then again shut off running memtest86+ overnight last night.
> 
> I have never "failed" a core test in Prime95, my PC has just had a complete shut off (no blue screen, just a cold shut off) when I have ran any high clocks. I am a noob at this and I thought this was just a normal "failure", now I believe that my PSU may have been failing to provide the necessary power for higher clocks. This is all amateur speculation, but I can confirm tomorrow after a half day at work and new PSU installation. Details on all of these issues can be found in my thread below:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1454798/pc-keeps-randomly-shutting-down-off-suggestions
Click to expand...





one thing i notice, shut off core unlocker, idr what it did but it had some bad side effects with me.
ill edit with anything else i see

also to note personally i dont trust my board to knwo what llc it needs, i would set it to high or ultra and go from there

also unless you are running vms shut svm off, it will increase performance a little ( really it is not alot )

overvolt your ram a bit ( like 2 bumps up should be enough.)

set northbridge core ( cpu/nb ) to 1.2
set northbridge to 1.2
llc like i said

and try bumping cpu pll to 2.695 it helps with ehat on most giga boards for some reason ....


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, 6v will kill the pump, it is 12v pump, with pwm, on top of that i think you have a slightly messed up idea of how water cooling works ( honestly not to be insulting, so please dont take it that way )
> all a bigger res of water does for you is give you a bigger buffer, before your water is at temp. IE cooler temps during quick peaks in use,
> 
> however when the temp is saturated, the temps will be the same given the same rad space, ( pulling numbers from my bum ) lets szy in a hypothetical world, you have a stock h220 or h100 w.e.
> at idle water temp is 20c ( cold i know )
> and running prime you hit 62c on core and water temp is 25c, ( after the rads of course ) and it take lets say 5 min to get to peak temp and saturated temp ( all the water is the same temp, i am sure i am not using the correct words, so deal with it, if it is not clear feel free to ask for clarification, and again, totally made up numbers but the theory behind is accurate ) but after that it stays at 62c core and 25c water temp, and the load stays the same, then you add a res, does not matter what size, given the same conditions and same rad, no other additions, the only difference between that and stock, is it will take longer to reach that 62 core and 25 water temp the bigger the res or the more res the longer it will take, but assuming a consistent load, it will still reach that same temp, only way to change that is to add more rads, the reason the h220- is better is the pump is alot more powerful, and if you take like for like, i guarantee the h220 will win every time, eventually the h100 will not ( or any other AIO ) have enough pressure to push through, where as the h220 will to a point ( you will not be pushing quadfire in parallel.
> 
> either way, res just give you more of a buffer to get to max temp. the only thing that will effect temps is ambient ( as always ), cpu block ( how fast it can pull heat off the cpu and into the water ) design, and rads ( place to dump heat ),
> 
> and rads will only get you so far ( diminishing returns ) the real key is the cpu block and how fast it can dump heat into the water swiftech has a very good design and it is extremely hard to beat, esp by asetek or cool it
> 
> the aios i have mentioned all have a very weak pump and to my knowledge 90% of them all have aluminum rads which will work against you in many ways.
> 
> their block design is inferior esp considering how long the apogee drive has been around and been able to mature ( the h220 is designed from it ) and the pump motor is a variation of the 35x
> did you ever turn turbo off?
> one thing i notice, shut off core unlocker, idr what it did but it had some bad side effects with me.
> ill edit with anything else i see


Turbo Core was disabled and it was working fine b4, its when I decided to exit the UEFI after changing and discarding some settings that it decided to screw around and when was using it, I almost shut down Windows and then canceled it at the last second.., so perhaps the Turbo function decided to start working...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Turbo Core was disabled and it was working fine b4, its when I decided to exit the UEFI after changing and discarding some settings that it decided to screw around and when was using it, I almost shut down Windows and then canceled it at the last second.., so perhaps the Turbo function decided to start working...


did you run amd overdrive?

i also stealth edited about llc i would set it to higih or ultra ( i use high for 4.8ghz, on my ud7 ) i dont trust the board to make that decision for me


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you run amd overdrive?


No, it was all UEFI OC... I had closed down AI Suite II tho.. Voltage has been increased to 1.380 from 1.368 for 4.35GHz in case it was vcore based throttling..


----------



## Mega Man

i dont know why it was turboing then... i have had to enable hpc for my oc to work... maybe try that


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> one thing i notice, shut off core unlocker, idr what it did but it had some bad side effects with me.
> ill edit with anything else i see
> 
> also to note personally i dont trust my board to knwo what llc it needs, i would set it to high or ultra and go from there
> 
> also unless you are running vms shut svm off, it will increase performance a little ( really it is not alot )
> 
> overvolt your ram a bit ( like 2 bumps up should be enough.)
> 
> set northbridge core ( cpu/nb ) to 1.2
> set northbridge to 1.2
> llc like i said
> 
> and try bumping cpu pll to 2.695 it helps with ehat on most giga boards for some reason ....


Thanks my man! My PSU actually just completely died on me, so once I can actually turn my PC back on (installing the replacement PSU tomorrow after work), I will make these adjustments and report back.

Once I put these adjustments into place, what do I do first to "see what I've gained" with my current clock and voltage? Should I peel back on the voltage and try stability tests with less voltage then continue with the normal .1 increase, test, repeat? Just leave the voltage alone and clock it higher and see if it runs stable?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> one thing i notice, shut off core unlocker, idr what it did but it had some bad side effects with me.
> ill edit with anything else i see
> 
> also to note personally i dont trust my board to knwo what llc it needs, i would set it to high or ultra and go from there
> 
> also unless you are running vms shut svm off, it will increase performance a little ( really it is not alot )
> 
> overvolt your ram a bit ( like 2 bumps up should be enough.)
> 
> set northbridge core ( cpu/nb ) to 1.2
> set northbridge to 1.2
> llc like i said
> 
> and try bumping cpu pll to 2.695 it helps with ehat on most giga boards for some reason ....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my man! My PSU actually just completely died on me, so once I can actually turn my PC back on (installing the replacement PSU tomorrow after work), I will make these adjustments and report back.
> 
> Once I put these adjustments into place, what do I do first to "see what I've gained" with my current clock and voltage? Should I peel back on the voltage and try stability tests with less voltage then continue with the normal .1 increase, test, repeat? Just leave the voltage alone and clock it higher and see if it runs stable?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont knwo why it was turboing then... i have had to enable hpc for my oc to work... maybe try that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont knwo why it was turboing then... i have had to enable hpc for my oc to work... maybe try that


HPC is now enabled. In other news, Windows 8 still seems to hate my board, it wont restart properly. Windows 7 would restart effortlessly but Win 8 will hang on Q Code 66 or 99 (Initialization phases)..

http://valid.canardpc.com/nhe7vf


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont knwo why it was turboing then... i have had to enable hpc for my oc to work... maybe try that
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont knwo why it was turboing then... i have had to enable hpc for my oc to work... maybe try that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HPC is now enabled. In other news, Windows 8 still seems to hate my board, it wont restart properly. Windows 7 would restart effortlessly but Win 8 will hang on Q Code 66 or 99 (Initialization phases)..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nhe7vf
Click to expand...

haha mine did that too, really annoying, same with my ud7...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha mine did that too, really annoying, same with my ud7...


Oh well, seems like M$ hates AMD in general :3 Did your CHV have that problem in Windows 7 or 8 since your sig says its running 7? Anyways, you looking into 290s yet ?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My opinion on the H220 vs the H100i or the like -
> 
> I have seen tests where the H220 is cooler but they were running the H100i at near minimum fan speeds, 1400 RPM's and where the H100i was on balanced or max RPM's and the H220 fans were on straight 12v power and the H100i was cooler on either. The H220 is quieter with the fans that come with it but at only 1800 RPM max I can see where if you are overclocking and stress testing you will need the fans to ramp up so they would have to be replaced unless near stock is OK with you. The pump on the H220 is 6v which will handle a lot but unless you have a res. with extra water it will make no difference at all, you are still pushing about the same amount of water and the biggest advantage a full W/C system has is a lot more water to cool the system. Yes you can expand with the H220 but once you start doing that you might as well just go full on water-cooling and dump the CLC idea all together. If you just want a CLC to keep things cool either would be OK if you don't care about max overclocking and 72 hours of prime. My H100i works fine for me, I have resigned myself to the fact that to push my chip I will need better cooling and I doubt any CLC, past present or future will get me much further than I am right now. Plus there is the price difference.
> 
> Just my 2 1/2 cents worth.


Yes if you like to have your computer noise level like LAX or JFK go right ahead. You could put some hyped up fans on the H220 or H220x and blow the H110i out of the water also. The tubing on the H220 is superior. The pump is superior, The radiator is far superior. Crap in = crap out


----------



## Devildog83

I actually meant 6w pump, not 6v, my mistake. From what swiftech says most others are about 1.2w. While the copper block is the same as the old apogee, the pump is all new, they have spent a couple of years designing the new pump, at least according to swiftech themselves.

I just cannot see how the water that just flowed over the CPU block is the same temp as the water that has traveled through the Radiator and into a res. and through a pump is exactly the same temp, but for this discussion let's say your right. In order for the swiftech to actually perform a lot better you would have to have more surface on the radiator for the water to flow over and or better fans to cool the water flowing through the radiator, or as you say more radiators. The better pump, if what you say is correct, will mean nothing unless you add radiators and that makes no sense as at that point you might as well go full loop. From tests I have seen the swiftech performs better at low fan speeds and the H100i at higher fan speeds which I guess can be solved with better fans as long as noise doesn't become an issue. I do like the multi fan header that comes with it and the all copper radiator but running 4.8 stable instead of 4.7 or just a bit quieter, is it worth the money, I guess that's up to the buyer.

I actually would like to see somebody add a radiator and a maybe even a res. to the H220 just to see, maybe it might be worth it. Who knows until someone tries. Let me know if you have seen this.

By the way, pointing out that I was wrong does not offend me, treating me like a moron does, and you did not do that. Thanks!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh well, seems like M$ hates AMD in general :3 Did your CHV have that problem in Windows 7 or 8 since your sig says its running 7? Anyways, you looking into 290s yet ?


I can guarantee you won't be disappointed in the 290s. I miss my Sapphire 290.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Yes if you like to have your computer noise level like LAX or JFK go right ahead. You could put some hyped up fans on the H220 or H220x and blow the H110i out of the water also. The tubing on the H220 is superior. The pump is superior, The radiator is far superior. Crap in = crap out


The H220 is plainly superior, put some Gentle Typhoons or SP120s and you are in business. For the best closed loop dedicated for the CPU, H220X/Glacer is the way2go. If you are gonna expand it, I would suggest going H80i/H90 and get a custom loop later, you will get better perf overall.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I can guarantee you won't be disappointed in the 290s. I miss my Sapphire 290.


Sell your 780 and get a TRI-X OC 290







Don't betray us like that :3


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Sell your 780 and get a TRI-X OC 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't betray us like that :3


I would have gotten another 290 but non were in stock and non reference are to high @$579 when I would be putting it under water. So the 780 was the only option got it for $425 BN


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The H220 is plainly superior, put some Gentle Typhoons or SP120s and you are in business. For the best closed loop dedicated for the CPU, H220X/Glacer is the way2go. If you are gonna expand it, I would suggest going H80i/H90 and get a custom loop later, you will get better perf overall.[/quote
> 
> I have an H320 with the 360mm radiator. Quiet and cool.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The H220 is plainly superior, put some Gentle Typhoons or SP120s and you are in business. For the best closed loop dedicated for the CPU, H220X/Glacer is the way2go. If you are gonna expand it, I would suggest going H80i/H90 and get a custom loop later, you will get better perf overall.[/quote
> 
> I have an H320 with the 360mm radiator. Quiet and cool.
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the post closely I said it was better, but is it so much better it's worth the extra money or should you go full loop. If it were my money I would go full loop. I don't think any CLC is worth spending that kind of money without that much improvement. Your opinion differs, OK, you don't have to be nasty about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha mine did that too, really annoying, same with my ud7...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, seems like M$ hates AMD in general :3 Did your CHV have that problem in Windows 7 or 8 since your sig says its running 7? Anyways, you looking into 290s yet ?
Click to expand...

i have both in almost all my rigs, i dual boot to whichever i feel like it, as does my wifes rig, my htpc only has win8 and atm so does my 2011 build, 290xs yes, but waiting for the new komodos first, after which i will go buy 4, ( not sure on the time line, monies aalways tight htis time of year, several family birthdays as well as the holidays... and a big family, i am thinking that with the release of the limited edition komodos i will buy those first as they are limited edition, the last one i know swiftech did... are epic, sold out quick and still hard to fine ( apogee hd gold ( 24k gold plated, which if ohyu know anything about how swiftech plates... it is one of the best plating jobs ! )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I actually meant 6w pump, not 6v, my mistake. From what swiftech says most others are about 1.2w. While the copper block is the same as the old apogee, the pump is all new, they have spent a couple of years designing the new pump, at least according to swiftech themselves.
> 
> I just cannot see how the water that just flowed over the CPU block is the same temp as the water that has traveled through the Radiator and into a res. and through a pump is exactly the same temp, but for this discussion let's say your right. In order for the swiftech to actually perform a lot better you would have to have more surface on the radiator for the water to flow over and or better fans to cool the water flowing through the radiator, or as you say more radiators. The better pump, if what you say is correct, will mean nothing unless you add radiators and that makes no sense as at that point you might as well go full loop. From tests I have seen the swiftech performs better at low fan speeds and the H100i at higher fan speeds which I guess can be solved with better fans as long as noise doesn't become an issue. I do like the multi fan header that comes with it and the all copper radiator but running 4.8 stable instead of 4.7 or just a bit quieter, is it worth the money, I guess that's up to the buyer.
> 
> I actually would like to see somebody add a radiator and a maybe even a res. to the H220 just to see, maybe it might be worth it. Who knows until someone tries. Let me know if you have seen this.
> 
> By the way, pointing out that I was wrong does not offend me, treating me like a moron does, and you did not do that. Thanks!


that was not what i ment to do, at all, my appoligies man ! and that makes more sense ( 6w )

the block is also different or so they say , water is not 100% the same temp and when exiting heat sources it is the hotest ( obviously ) the most is cpu/gpu and ill see if i can come up with how much, it really does not rise that fast, which is why flow is so important, iirc it is ~2c warmer, but i could be wrong

it may of come out that way as i didnt write that just for you, it was for anyone trying to learn, this is not the first time this has come up and maybe google will hit it and it will help someone, i hope you can understand that it was never ment to be an insult or insulting, and forgive me for coming off that way

yea i know that is wrong.. but i cant find the article that i read in the past sorry....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have both in almost all my rigs, i dual boot to whichever i feel like it, as does my wifes rig, my htpc only has win8 and atm so does my 2011 build, 290xs yes, but waiting for the new komodos first, after which i will go buy 4, ( not sure on the time line, monies aalways tight htis time of year, several family birthdays as well as the holidays... and a big family, i am thinking that with the release of the limited edition komodos i will buy those first as they are limited edition, the last one i know swiftech did... are epic, sold out quick and still hard to fine ( apogee hd gold ( 24k gold plated, which if ohyu know anything about how swiftech plates... it is one of the best plating jobs ! )
> that was not what i ment to do, at all, my appoligies man ! and that makes more sense ( 6w )
> 
> the block is also different or so they say , water is not 100% the same temp and when exiting heat sources it is the hotest ( obviously ) the most is cpu/gpu and ill see if i can come up with how much, it really does not rise that fast, which is why flow is so important, iirc it is ~2c warmer, but i could be wrong
> 
> it may of come out that way as i didnt write that just for you, it was for anyone trying to learn, this is not the first time this has come up and maybe google will hit it and it will help someone, i hope you can understand that it was never ment to be an insult or insulting, and forgive me for coming off that way


No,No,No, I was saying you did not treat me like an idiot. You were just fine Sir.


----------



## Mega Man

ah i miss read that last part, i thought you said of which you did that you sir haha

the water will reach a peak temp and not go any warmer, but also not get any cooler, i know there is a word for it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah i miss read that last part, i thought you said of which you did that you sir haha
> 
> the water will reach a peak temp and not go any warmer, but also not get any cooler, i know there is a word for it


Cryostasus, LOL. I hate it when the memory block happens. It happens to me all too often in my old age.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you read the post closely I said it was better, but is it so much better it's worth the extra money or should you go full loop. If it were my money I would go full loop. I don't think any CLC is worth spending that kind of money without that much improvement. Your opinion differs, OK, you don't have to be nasty about it.


I never claimed it is better than custom loop. I just don't need the headaches of leak testing and and changing barbs and playing with tubing and radiators constantly. To some people that is pleasurable, to me it is aggravation. I love high performance, but when it starts requiring too much tinkering I say enough. But that is me. A younger fellow might be more adventurous and looser with their wallet. I love to go to a good restaurant every so often and I have family responsibilities. I also have a bad lower back so stretching out around a computer case has lost its lustre for me.
I still toy around, but within my limits of tolerance.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I know they say that the water temp never hits the full 62C even if the CPU is putting out 62C, but why does the Top of my Rad get HOT under load? Doesn't that mean the water is in fact hitting 55C+?? Or are you talking about the Res avg temp only going a few degrees?

Also, like others said, Turn Off Unlock-er, bump a few things, turn off the AUTO crap and go for it.


----------



## Mega Man

pretty much , but no the water wont hit the core temp, if that was the case you would not be getting colder , and your pc would shut down based off of temp

i wish i could show you a pic, but most recently i been pushing my intel, trying to learn how to oc it, but even when priming my water does nto go above 25c much if at all

i just did a fresh install ( long story ) and have not installed hwinfos >.<

in other news, time for me to enjoy something i have not done since i was a very young kid,

finnaly found a vectrex for a reasonable price today.... time to go enjoy it !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Alright fellas, memtest86+ wrapped up overnight and I am back home from the office...below is all of the requested info for you to be able to help a brother out. Sorry for the long post, just want to lay everything out to give me the best chance here.
> 
> Auto, see BIOS pictures below.
> Screenshots below.
> 
> I did run the default Blend test. This time when I ran it, I got up to 62C instead of the 60C I saw yesterday. I have OCCT and IBT downloaded, I can run them at you guys' discretion. Just let me know what to run and what you want to see and I will gladly run it and post it up.
> 
> Here is what I have collected for you all so far:


so i've added in some pointers on my edited versions.

****ty bout your PSU, something in the same power range will work. I prefer sea sonic.


----------



## Frogeye

[quote name="FlailScHLAMP" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/28160#
if you already have the 620, go buy a G10 NZXT kit and mount it to your GPU







[/quote]

That's exactly what I'm doing with my 620.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> as much I would love too. its a bit much for my htpc.
> 
> Is the h110 atleast as good as the h100i?
> 
> I have no experience with these closed loops. I was about to buy a high end air cooler to replace this amd abomination I have but I found a h110 in open box for $50.


The 110 seems to be doing a fine job cooling my 8350 at 4.7ghz


----------



## Sadmoto

So I can get to 4.1 on all 8 cores prime stable on stock volts without turbo (1.275v), but I'm starting to think I don't need 1.4 to get up to 4.4 like before.

Also, can someone give me the dummy explanation of DVVID, or DVID, its a 2nd option for voltage on my board, which from what I've read it lets your voltage to go up to from your set voltage but its more complicated at then that?









it sounds exactly like the "over voltage" feature I had on my old M4A87+ you could choose 50/100/150 mv and it would allow your CPU use that extra mv only if it was needed, so it would only use what it needed. so from 1.4v stock on my 965be it would let me use upto 1.55v, but would still go down to 1v on idle.

but with this gigabyte board, if you set just the plain voltage setting, it will force the voltage to that lets say 1.4v, even when idling, REGARDLESS OF OTHER SETTINGS, APM,Turbo,C&Q,C6, core unlocker.

right now everything is on but turbo and APM for the stock volt testing.

I've had to resort to using AMD OD because I can't figure out these voltage settings, which work perfectly fine, you set an extra volt from where the slider started, it'll use upto that extra volt when needed but I don't feel like opening AMD OD every time I start my PC, having it takeup resources, granted it wouldn't effect anything, but the less in the background the better IMO.


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

I am on a Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim and have my fx 8350 on stock with turbo core disabled and get 50 max temp on BF3.Are these temps normal?My hyper 412 slim is slightly more powerful than 212 evo.Thanks in advance for helping

My ambient room temp is 27C


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so i've added in some pointers on my edited versions.
> 
> ****ty bout your PSU, something in the same power range will work. I prefer sea sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, sir! I am going to print what both you and Mega Man suggested and use your suggestons to do the set up today in my BIOS after the UPS guy drops off my new PSU. My old PSU was only 10 days old, pretty sure it was fault from the get go and luckily it died within the 30 day window so I could get a free replacement.
> 
> Naturally I am sure I will run into a question or 5 along the way, and there will be some variance between what you and he suggested, so I am sure I'll be looking to get some clarity there as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I can get to 4.1 on all 8 cores prime stable on stock volts without turbo (1.275v), but I'm starting to think I don't need 1.4 to get up to 4.4 like before.
> 
> Also, can someone give me the dummy explanation of DVVID, or DVID, its a 2nd option for voltage on my board, which from what I've read it lets your voltage to go up to from your set voltage but its more complicated at then that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds exactly like the "over voltage" feature I had on my old M4A87+ you could choose 50/100/150 mv and it would allow your CPU use that extra mv only if it was needed, so it would only use what it needed. so from 1.4v stock on my 965be it would let me use upto 1.55v, but would still go down to 1v on idle.
> 
> but with this gigabyte board, if you set just the plain voltage setting, it will force the voltage to that lets say 1.4v, even when idling, REGARDLESS OF OTHER SETTINGS, APM,Turbo,C&Q,C6, core unlocker.
> 
> right now everything is on but turbo and APM for the stock volt testing.
> 
> I've had to resort to using AMD OD because I can't figure out these voltage settings, which work perfectly fine, you set an extra volt from where the slider started, it'll use upto that extra volt when needed but I don't feel like opening AMD OD every time I start my PC, having it takeup resources, granted it wouldn't effect anything, but the less in the background the better IMO.


i never have seen that before , sorry,

so the giga line up is confusing, and i dont have alotta time atm.... i have to be at work soon, so i can help you once i get off, sorry


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> I am on a Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim and have my fx 8350 on stock with turbo core disabled and get 50 max temp on BF3.Are these temps normal?My hyper 412 slim is slightly more powerful than 212 evo.Thanks in advance for helping
> 
> My ambient room temp is 27C


Yup sounds about right


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The multi maxes at 13 and that is stock FSB =200 HT=2600 FSB=210 HT=2730 that is what you should get. You may need to bump voltage a tad for stability.


Worked perfect no need for voltage bump.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yup sounds about right


I get 40C max on [email protected] with my 212 (Tuniq TX4 was applied tho)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I get 40C max on [email protected] with my 212 (Tuniq TX4 was applied tho)


At 4.3?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> At 4.3?


Yes. In other news, sleeping makes my 8320 go bonkers..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Thank you, sir! I am going to print what both you and Mega Man suggested and use your suggestons to do the set up today in my BIOS after the UPS guy drops off my new PSU. My old PSU was only 10 days old, pretty sure it was fault from the get go and luckily it died within the 30 day window so I could get a free replacement.
> 
> Naturally I am sure I will run into a question or 5 along the way, and there will be some variance between what you and he suggested, so I am sure I'll be looking to get some clarity there as well.


When in doubt about advice. listen to the poster that actually uses similar mother boards.

I would considered mega's advice to be worth more on this topic, as he is using a UD7

my advice is more general.


----------



## X-Alt

Yeah, it seems like whenever I get out of sleep, it goes to default settings. Oh well I have fast boot and might as well just shut down altogether..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yes. In other news, sleeping makes my 8320 go bonkers..


thats quite hot for 4.3

more airflow


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yeah, it seems like whenever I get out of sleep, it goes to default settings. Oh well I have fast boot and might as well just shut down altogether..


i get the same thing with my computer.

I'm sure there is something to enable to make this smoother but i could care less.

my computer doesn't actually sleep, my GPU reduces its power and clock so i'm saving power there, i just set it so that my monitor turns off before things get burned into it/.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i get the same thing with my computer.
> 
> I'm sure there is something to enable to make this smoother but i could care less.
> 
> my computer doesn't actually sleep, my GPU reduces its power and clock so i'm saving power there, i just set it so that my monitor turns off before things get burned into it/.


Hibernation much?


----------



## Sadmoto

so with more messing around with amd overdrive and leaving bios voltage on auto, I was able to get 4.5 stable on 1.392v, but things went wonky when i went for 4.6.
not so good of a climb from 4.1 at 1.275v for .4
I may stay at the 4.1 if I don't see any realworld performance increase from going to 4.5 or above

so what I've read for DVID, dynaic voltage, it works like the overvoltage

lets say I wanna run at the 1.392v for 4.5, I go in and subtract the stock volts (1.275v from that) leaving 0.117v, so If i put that .117 in, it should let me use up to the 1.392v when under load.

I hope.









by wonky, I mean when I went test 4.6 , clocks started fluctuating and was running at idle speeds except 2 cores, APM is off, turbo off, and all cores were running the same at 4.5, is it voltage? I tried upping it but it didn't change, and heat was fine.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Finally bit the bullet and ordered more parts for my new build. Got the 8320 for $130 and ended up buying the Asus M5A99FX R2.0 board to pair with it. Hoping for a golden chip that can hit 5 GHz, but I'll be happy with 4.5 to be honest. I won't be doing a whole lot that would be considered "intensive workloads", just the usual gaming, browsing and maybe some light video/audio editing. I'll post my OC results once everything arrives and I get it all running the way I want.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> so with more messing around with amd overdrive and leaving bios voltage on auto, I was able to get 4.5 stable on 1.392v, but things went wonky when i went for 4.6.
> not so good of a climb from 4.1 at 1.275v for .4
> I may stay at the 4.1 if I don't see any realworld performance increase from going to 4.5 or above
> 
> so what I've read for DVID, dynaic voltage, it works like the overvoltage
> 
> lets say I wanna run at the 1.392v for 4.5, I go in and subtract the stock volts (1.275v from that) leaving 0.117v, so If i put that .117 in, it should let me use up to the 1.392v when under load.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by wonky, I mean when I went test 4.6 , clocks started fluctuating and was running at idle speeds except 2 cores, APM is off, turbo off, and all cores were running the same at 4.5, is it voltage? I tried upping it but it didn't change, and heat was fine.


LLC would halp.


----------



## Durquavian

I think AOD has issues. Using your bios is way better. AOD was causing mine to jump around like yours too. Haven't used it since.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> LLC would halp.


right now in my bios its set to Auto and has a 100% next to it. I haven't touched it on this rig and before because how it was explained to me is that it increases your idle voltage so the drop from peak isnt as much? or am I wrong on that too?









edit: ive been trying to use my bios but I cant figure out the DVID setting, and if i set the regular voltage to lets say 1.35v or 1.4v it will run at those volts 100% of the time, Im tired of it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> LLC would halp.
> 
> 
> 
> right now in my bios its set to Auto and has a 100% next to it. I haven't touched it on this rig and before because how it was explained to me is that it increases your idle voltage so the drop from peak isnt as much? or am I wrong on that too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ive been trying to use my bios but I cant figure out the DVID setting, and if i set the regular voltage to lets say 1.35v or 1.4v it will run at those volts 100% of the time, Im tired of it.
Click to expand...

What LLC does is it adjusts your CPU voltage under load. So basically without LLC when your CPU has an idle voltage of 1.35v and when stress is applied that voltage drops to 1.3v. This is called Vdroop. LLC is designed to combat Vdroop. So for example. If now my CPU were running at 1.35v at idle, and my LLC was set to Ultra High in my BIOS. When my CPU is stressed instead of dropping to 1.3 like it did before, it now hovers at around 1.346V-1.351V . The voltage examples I have given for my explanation are purely made up just to explain the concept of LLC to you. In real life for me I have set 1.5v in the BIOS for my FX. Now when under load that would probably drop to about 1.44v or so. Now with my LLC set to Ultra High it hovers between 1.5-1.51 under heavy load.

Ninja Edit: You will want to set your LLC to around 75%. That is I think the equivalent to the Ultra High on my ASUS board. Any higher than 75% and your voltage will actually increase above your BIOS setting when load is applied to your CPU.


----------



## Alastair

Happy new year from South Africa guys!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Happy new year from South Africa guys!


Right back at ya'. I hope 2014 is a great year for all.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Happy new year from South Africa guys![/quote
> 
> Yes my friend, And may the New Year bring increased resistance to tyranny , as shown by the spirit of Marikana.


----------



## Chopper1591

Little late.

But happy new year, coming from The Netherlands.

It's 1:52 am here, so I'm going to bed.


----------



## cssorkinman

Wishing everyone health and happiness in the new year









The Imc seems better on this chip than the other Vish's I've had. I set things to auto and selected the 2600mhz profile, it happily answered the call, even with a 1T command rate







http://valid.canardpc.com/wj2ztm


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wishing everyone health and happiness in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Imc seems better on this chip than the other Vish's I've had. I set things to auto and selected the 2600mhz profile, it happily answered the call, even with a 1T command rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wj2ztm


What am3+motherboard supports 2600 mhzdimms? The highest frequency support for dimms is the Crosshair V Formula Z board at 2400 mhz. I have not heard of higher speed dimms successfully loading their profiles.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What am3+motherboard supports 2600 mhzdimms? The highest frequency support for dimms is the Crosshair V Formula Z board at 2400 mhz. I have not heard of higher speed dimms successfully loading their profiles.


He validated it ON a CHVFZ...


----------



## X-Alt

Happeh New Year! New BIOS for the CHVFZ BTW, but its only an Intel LAN fix. I wish they could fix the Sleep/Hybrid Sleep issues....


----------



## os2wiz

The Crosshair V Formula Z does not support 2600 mhz dimms. Do I have to upload the specs from the manual?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Crosshair V Formula Z does not support 2600 mhz dimms. Do I have to upload the specs from the manual?


Ya would oc the main board to that spec


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Crosshair V Formula Z does not support 2600 mhz dimms. Do I have to upload the specs from the manual?


"Officially" that is...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ya would oc the main board to that spec


yes. But didn't he say he loaded the profile even at 1T. So that was not overclocked to 2600 according to his claim. I really find his claim incredulous of loading 2600 dimms at 1T by xmp profile.


----------



## X-Alt

His 9370 needs an awful lotta volts for 4.45, or did he fiddle around with other settings? I can get to 4.5 (albeit HOT 59C ON P95) on 1.42V no prob...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> yes. But didn't he say he loaded the profile even at 1T. So that was not overclocked to 2600 according to his claim. I really find his claim incredulous of loading 2600 dimms at 1T by xmp profile.


Isnt the profile loaded from the Ram not the motherboard. The jdec specs are on the ram.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Isnt the profile loaded from the Ram not the motherboard. The jdec specs are on the ram.


Correct. But since the board only supports up to 2400mhz It would not load any profile above 2400mhz. That is my contention.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ya would oc the main board to that spec
> 
> 
> 
> yes. But didn't he say he loaded the profile even at 1T. So that was not overclocked to 2600 according to his claim. I really find his claim incredulous of loading 2600 dimms at 1T by xmp profile.
Click to expand...

There are settings for the CHV-Z that have a 2600mhz profile , it loads the 2400mhz divider, and adds the appropriate amount of FSB to get a ram clocking of 2600mhz. I will try to get screenshots of these in the bios. I was a bit surprised it would do this, my other chips wouldn't at that profile , let alone at those timings and command rate.
1.53 volts is the VID for this chip at stock speeds, it will undervolt very nicely and is almost prime 95 stable at 4.7 ghz on 1.416 volts







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

he beat me to it


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm sorry for the confusion,i was talking about the motherboards profile, not an XMP profile on the ram. The ram is only rated at 2400mhz - maybe this will clear it up a bit, there is actually a profile for a 2800mhz ram frequency.
There are so many settings on this board, i've had it for 8 months and haven't really gotten what I would call a solid understanding of half of them yet







.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are settings for the CHV-Z that have a 2600mhz profile , it loads the 2400mhz divider, and adds the appropriate amount of FSB to get a ram clocking of 2600mhz. I will try to get screenshots of these in the bios. I was a bit surprised it would do this, my other chips wouldn't at that profile , let alone at those timings and command rate.
> 1.53 volts is the VID for this chip at stock speeds, it will undervolt very nicely and is almost prime 95 stable at 4.7 ghz on 1.416 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I believe you, when I loaded my 2400 mhz Trident X dimms 2 possible profiles came up. Iaccidentslly chose the one at 2399 mhz and it did play with front dise bus as you said. I then
loaded the 2400mhz profile and it did not play with fsb settings . So it is doing an overclock of the bus to get you up to 2600mhz. I presume you aren't going to up the fsb anymore. Even if you could do it your cpu-nb settings would be extreme with whole bunches of excess heat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I believe you, when I loaded my 2400 mhz Trident X dimms 2 possible profiles came up. Iaccidentslly chose the one at 2399 mhz and it did play with front dise bus as you said. I then
> loaded the 2400mhz profile and it did not play with fsb settings . So it is doing an overclock of the bus to get you up to 2600mhz. I presume you aren't going to up the fsb anymore. Even if you could do it your cpu-nb settings would be extreme with whole bunches of excess heat.


Same here, 2399Mhz and 2400Mhz profiles.

I really need to learn how to lower the timings properly though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are settings for the CHV-Z that have a 2600mhz profile , it loads the 2400mhz divider, and adds the appropriate amount of FSB to get a ram clocking of 2600mhz. I will try to get screenshots of these in the bios. I was a bit surprised it would do this, my other chips wouldn't at that profile , let alone at those timings and command rate.
> 1.53 volts is the VID for this chip at stock speeds, it will undervolt very nicely and is almost prime 95 stable at 4.7 ghz on 1.416 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you, when I loaded my 2400 mhz Trident X dimms 2 possible profiles came up. Iaccidentslly chose the one at 2399 mhz and it did play with front dise bus as you said. I then
> loaded the 2400mhz profile and it did not play with fsb settings . So it is doing an overclock of the bus to get you up to 2600mhz. I presume you aren't going to up the fsb anymore. Even if you could do it your cpu-nb settings would be extreme with whole bunches of excess heat.
Click to expand...

Hopefully things are a bit clearer now.
Yes , it does add heat because it raises the cpu-nb volts to 1.4 at that profile. I've not tried any higher fsb at those timings etc yet , I think its pretty close to max freq. for them as it is.
Have you tried those tridents at the 2600 profile on the CHV-Z? I'd like to have a set of my own so i could compare them to the kingstons I have. The "beasts" really don't like to go under cl10 but oddly they seem to have no problems with the 1T command rate even at high frequencies


----------



## os2wiz

Frankly, I do not feel comfortable upping the cpu-nb voltage so high. I have to retim my waterblock on the H320. IC Diamond tim is too thick
and it is not distributing evenly on the block. I just got some Noctua tim which is regarded highly and is quite a bit thinner. So I will reapply the tim in a few days after the holiday.


----------



## cssorkinman

Pretty good results from these settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same here, 2399Mhz and 2400Mhz profiles.
> 
> I really need to learn how to lower the timings properly though.


Dram timings? I would not obsess with the obscure memory settings. They will have a negligible impact on performance.
Unless I am totally misunderstanding you.That is for Crosshair V Formula Z.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Dram timings? I would not obsess with the obscure memory settings. They will have a negligible impact on performance.
> Unless I am totally misunderstanding you.That is for Crosshair V Formula Z.


The CVF and the Z board arent all that different from what I know and with the timings it was more for benches than daily use....I usally run my ram at 1866MHz / 1.5v for daily use.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The multi maxes at 13 and that is stock FSB =200 HT=2600 FSB=210 HT=2730 that is what you should get. You may need to bump voltage a tad for stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked perfect no need for voltage bump.
Click to expand...

woo t!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> so with more messing around with amd overdrive and leaving bios voltage on auto, I was able to get 4.5 stable on 1.392v, but things went wonky when i went for 4.6.
> not so good of a climb from 4.1 at 1.275v for .4
> I may stay at the 4.1 if I don't see any realworld performance increase from going to 4.5 or above
> 
> so what I've read for DVID, dynaic voltage, it works like the overvoltage
> 
> lets say I wanna run at the 1.392v for 4.5, I go in and subtract the stock volts (1.275v from that) leaving 0.117v, so If i put that .117 in, it should let me use up to the 1.392v when under load.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by wonky, I mean when I went test 4.6 , clocks started fluctuating and was running at idle speeds except 2 cores, APM is off, turbo off, and all cores were running the same at 4.5, is it voltage? I tried upping it but it didn't change, and heat was fine.


sounds like dvid is a funny new name for offset








welcome to the beginning of volt walls !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> LLC would halp.
> 
> 
> 
> right now in my bios its set to Auto and has a 100% next to it. I haven't touched it on this rig and before because how it was explained to me is that it increases your idle voltage so the drop from peak isnt as much? or am I wrong on that too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ive been trying to use my bios but I cant figure out the DVID setting, and if i set the regular voltage to lets say 1.35v or 1.4v it will run at those volts 100% of the time, Im tired of it.
Click to expand...

i really like how intel describes it, please please note this graph is not accurate on vdrop, that i know of for amd , however it will give you a visual representation of what it does, again, do not assume amd llc works the same high is usually good ( middle setting ) and some times the next highest setting is needed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wishing everyone health and happiness in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Imc seems better on this chip than the other Vish's I've had. I set things to auto and selected the 2600mhz profile, it happily answered the call, even with a 1T command rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wj2ztm
> 
> 
> 
> What am3+motherboard supports 2600 mhzdimms? The highest frequency support for dimms is the Crosshair V Formula Z board at 2400 mhz. I have not heard of higher speed dimms successfully loading their profiles.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The Crosshair V Formula Z does not support 2600 mhz dimms. Do I have to upload the specs from the manual?
> 
> 
> 
> "Officially" that is...
Click to expand...

this !!


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Mega Man -

I changed the PSU on my rig and it is back up and running. I played BF4 as a test. no shut downs, no problems. About 20 minutes ago I updated the BIOS settings as you suggested and tried to run Prime 95 to test it out. Twice in a row my computer has completely shut off (just like it used to, prior to the PSU failure) within 15 second of starting Prime95? Is this a normal sign of failing the stress test, or is this likely something else?

I left the clock the voltage as it was before.


----------



## Mega Man

sounds to me like you are tripping ocp


----------



## Alastair

Guys am I missing something here? It is taking 1.475v to my NB to keep it at 2700Mhz and the RAM at 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T? How are guys doing 2700MHz NB with only 1.35-1.4v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Happy new year from South Africa guys![/quote
> 
> Yes my friend, And may the New Year bring increased resistance to tyranny , as shown by the spirit of Marikana.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Zuma gets strung up for his Nkandla homestead that cost tax payers around a few million. And Malema and his new political party the Economic Freedom Fighters crawl back under the rock from whence they came!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys am I missing something here? It is taking 1.475v to my NB to keep it at 2700Mhz and the RAM at 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T? How are guys doing 2700MHz NB with only 1.35-1.4v?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Happy new year from South Africa guys![/quote
> 
> Yes my friend, And may the New Year bring increased resistance to tyranny , as shown by the spirit of Marikana.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Zuma gets strung up for his Nkandla homestead that cost tax payers around a few million. And Malema and his new political party the Economic Freedom Fighters crawl back under the rock from whence they came!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok well it looks like all my quotes in that post got horribly messed up! Thats what I get from posting from Opera on my XPERIA Z1. Going back to Chrome.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sadmoto

Thank you megaman, that picture helped me sorta understand was LLC does, SO 100% as auto isn't so great? some times I read stuff when googling and I just scratch my head.









would lower voltage from LLC cause the clock fluctuations when I try 4.6 and above? I find it weird that as soon as I go to 4.6 or above, it just instantly messes with the clocks, even before starting prime, I can see two cores at 4.6 when the others are at 1.4, it'll do it until I reset my voltages and clocks at least back down to 4.1,

I've also tried raising the NB voltage to 1.225v from 1.150v which didn't seem to help at all so I put it back.

even hitting a voltage wall, I feel 4.1 on 1.275v isn't bad at all seeing as how the turbo function was pumping 1.44v for 4.0.








If I can figure out this fluctuating and get a new cooler I could see getting this close to 5.0, I'm guessing 4.9 if I had adequate cooling, I'm looking at getting a noctuna d-14 if I can get the funds together








either way, less volts for 4.5ghz makes it run cooler, I didn't even touch 50c in prime when I was getting 58c previously.

still 0 Bsods so far though


----------



## Pyriss

Hellow and happy new year 2014 all







,y need tips for Ram;s

y need to increase ram at 2133 please giv me some Timing's .tx.

y have this ram 8 gb ,http://www.pcgarage.ro/memorii/kingston/hyperx-blu-4gb-ddr3-1600mhz-cl9/

now i',m overlock at 1880 with 9 11 9 27 t1

but i', dont fiind the rigth TIMING's for 2133...some tips please?

and yes ,y need because ,i ultilize sony vegas ,after efects ,adobe,xsilsoft /......

This mb y have asus m5a99x-evo r2.0


----------



## Durvelle27

For the guys OCing their NB & RAM. What's the benefit ?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> For the guys OCing their NB & RAM. What's the benefit ?


Faster ram and NB can help out with physics for Benches and add a few more FPS, also increasing the NB helps out if you have more than one card.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Faster ram and NB can help out with physics for Benches and add a few more FPS, also increasing the NB helps out if you have more than one card.


Pretty much this


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Faster ram and NB can help out with physics for Benches and add a few more FPS, also increasing the NB helps out if you have more than one card.


Hmm I'll give it a shot then


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds to me like you are tripping ocp


I thought about this too, but find it very hard to believe my measly rig is out powering a 750W PSU. Could it really?

Also, for LLC options in my BIOS...I only have low, medium, standard and extreme - not "high" or "ultra" as recommended. Of these, which do you recommend?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> For the guys OCing their NB & RAM. What's the benefit ?


Well the CPU/nb ( NB core on giga iirc) is essentially the IMC for our chips.

if your chip has a weaker IMC then you might need to add voltage to get higher clocking ram.

you will see a benefit in games.. READ THE NEXT BIT !!!

IF you load your games onto a ram disk before you use them.

I've also heard reports of battle field 4 scaling well with faster memory


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Well the CPU/nb ( NB core on giga iirc) is essentially the IMC for our chips.
> 
> if your chip has a weaker IMC then you might need to add voltage to get higher clocking ram.
> 
> you will see a benefit in games.. READ THE NEXT BIT !!!
> 
> IF you load your games onto a ram disk before you use them.
> 
> I've also heard reports of battle field 4 scaling well with faster memory


Never knew about the IMC thing.....interesting, so what is a "Normal" voltage for the CPU-NB to run at for my ram to run at 2400Mhz efficiently?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Never knew about the IMC thing.....interesting, so what is a "Normal" voltage for the CPU-NB to run at for my ram to run at 2400Mhz efficiently?


there is no Normal. it is literally totally IMC based.

mine can do 2400mhz ram with the cpu/nb set @ around 1.35-1.36 in bios, and my LLC takes it to 1.42ish in OS (not on that profile right now)

some need to set 1.4 in bios and let LLC carry it.

depends on what your chip can do.

if its a great clocker, you might have got stuck with a weak IMC and vice versa

i think golden chips get both but getting high clocks with high ram speeds is likely a headache


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there is no Normal. it is literally totally IMC based.
> 
> mine can do 2400mhz ram with the cpu/nb set @ around 1.35-1.36 in bios, and my LLC takes it to 1.42ish in OS (not on that profile right now)
> 
> some need to set 1.4 in bios and let LLC carry it.
> 
> depends on what your chip can do.
> 
> if its a great clocker, you might have got stuck with a weak IMC and vice versa
> 
> i think golden chips get both but getting high clocks with high ram speeds is likely a headache


I'm at 2400Mhz right now with 1.42v for the CPU-NB (not sure what the bios is set to)

Was running some power draw tests so i loaded my 5Ghz profile for it.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello, i want to join you guys with my new 8320. So far my overclock;



I can not get it stable on 4.4 or 4.5 with 1.4v, 1.425v i think because of my mobo.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello, i want to join you guys with my new 8320. So far my overclock;
> 
> 
> 
> I can not get it stable on 4.4 or 4.5 with 1.4v, 1.425v i think because of my mobo.


What board and cooling ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> What board and cooling ?


I'm guessing the Asus M4A89GTD PRO and H80i in his Sig Rig.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea, Sgt Bilko right.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm guessing the Asus M4A89GTD PRO and H80i in his Sig Rig.


I hope not. That board would be looking for trouble


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm guessing the Asus M4A89GTD PRO and H80i in his Sig Rig.


Ah couldn't see as I'm on mobile but from looking at the support page doesn't look like the board officially support the FX series


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yea, Sgt Bilko right.


Suggestion that will without any doubt.. ditch tha board. Get a true am3+ board. And then buy at least 1866mhz ram no higher than cas 9

I would not suggest going for any higher clocks on that board

Besides any higher clocks you will not see much of a gain as you are limited by your ram. Would also be surprised if it was not fully utilizing your processor


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hope not. That board would be looking for trouble


890FX is not a good way to go for Vish aside from the Crosshair IV Extreme.http://www.overclock.net/t/1333291/lightbox/post/18725869/id/1152432


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ah couldn't see as I'm on mobile but from looking at the support page doesn't look like the board officially support the FX series


With beta bios 3029 and 3030 it does.

@F3ERS 2 ASH3S, thank you for suggestion.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With beta bios 3029 and 3030 it does.
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S, thank you for suggestion.


The 8150, that is


----------



## X-Alt

WAIT, ERMEHGAWD ITS ACTUALLY 890GX.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> With beta bios 3029 and 3030 it does.
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S, thank you for suggestion.


Software wise yes but board doesn't officaly support it as its only AM3 & 890FX. You won't be getting the full potential of your CPU until you get a better board and maybe some faster RAM


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Software wise yes but board doesn't officaly support it as its only AM3 & 890FX. You won't be getting the full potential of your CPU until you get a better board and maybe some faster RAM


I thought m4s were canceled in lieu of the m5 that has true am3+ support any way


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Software wise yes but board doesn't officaly support it as its only AM3 & 890FX. You won't be getting the full potential of your CPU until you get a better board and maybe some faster RAM


Lets count the things that will hinder OCing.
Low End Chipset not optimized for FX: Check
"Old style VRMs": Check
Lack of LLC unlike the CHIV: Check
Old, outdated BIOS that might as well think it is a 8140P: Check


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ah couldn't see as I'm on mobile but from looking at the support page doesn't look like the board officially support the FX series


Ahh, the Mobile pages.......it's somewhat a pain switching from Desktop to Mobile version for hardware info. Then again, it's suppose to be minimalistic









And yeah, get a new board.......990FX chipset to get the best out of your CPU, I'd recommend a ASUS M5A99FX at least.

But if you have the cash then go for the Sabertooth or Crosshair V Formula-Z.


----------



## X-Alt

@Durvelle It only has "official" support for the initial AM3+ BD CPUs in a Nov 18 2011 update...


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, you guys are really helpful(!)

Thank you, all. I will buy sabertooth later.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I thought m4s were canceled in lieu of the m5 that has true am3+ support any way


Idk could be


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wow, you guys are really helpful(!)
> 
> Thank you, all. I will buy sabertooth later.


We will pressure you into submission of buying it TODAY







!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wow, you guys are really helpful(!)
> 
> Thank you, all. I will buy sabertooth later.


No problems









Enjoy the Saberkitty, from what i hear it's a very very nice board









And i think my old Mobo for my Ph II 940 was a 890GX chipset........no no, wait.....it was a 790GX Chip


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Saberkitty, from what i hear it's a very very nice board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i think my old Mobo for my Ph II 940 was a 890GX chipset........no no, wait.....it was a 790GX Chip


The 940s were AM2+ and therefore 790 series, DFI Lanparty anyone? I was gonna get the Saberkitten but I fell in love with the Crosshair V Formula-Z (And my love-hate relationship Matrix 7970 Platinum) at the last second.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wow, you guys are really helpful(!)
> 
> Thank you, all. I will buy sabertooth later.


Once you get it I can help you out. The digi vs are very strong so are the ram digi options.. only downside I have found is it is easy to break the sound

@xalt

Not much difference between the 2 really


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Once you get it I can help you out. The digi vs are very strong so are the ram digi options.. only downside I have found is it is easy to break the sound


The VRMs on high-end ASUS boards are indestructible


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The VRMs on high-end ASUS boards are indestructible


ASUS FTW


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The VRMs on high-end ASUS boards are indestructible


If I had the money I would try to prove you wrong


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wow, you guys are really helpful(!)
> 
> Thank you, all. I will buy sabertooth later.
> 
> 
> 
> No problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Saberkitty, from what i hear it's a very very nice board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i think my old Mobo for my Ph II 940 was a 890GX chipset........no no, wait.....it was a 790GX Chip
Click to expand...

Blast from the past







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/10716882
MSI DKA 790GX motherboard. It would run some benches at 4 Ghz on a stock cooler - never tried better cooling, I'm still a little surprised at what that old rig would do. I've since bought some 1150 mhz DDR2 Gskill Pi's for that rig, getting the itch to clock it up again









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130191 good old board


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If I had the money I would try to prove you wrong


Liquid Helium vs Original Crosshair V:


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Blast from the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/10716882
> MSI DKA 790GX motherboard. It would run some benches at 4 Ghz on a stock cooler - never tried better cooling, I'm still a little surprised at what that old rig would do. I've since bought some 1150 mhz DDR2 Gskill Pi's for that rig, getting the itch to clock it up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130191 good old board


My friend running a 920 now used to have ye olde DDR2-800 G.Skill Pis in his E8400 rig, he got em up to like 1200MHz with a 4.5GHz OC. Thanks to this, he still swears by G.Skill to this day...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Liquid Helium vs Original Crosshair V:


If I remember correctly that was with most modules turned off


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If I remember correctly that was with most modules turned off


Still, those VRMs survived


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well here is my mobo shame: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M3A78T/

Had my 940 up to 3.5Ghz and the ram to 1066 from 800.....i'm surprised i didn't kill the board


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys am I missing something here? It is taking 1.475v to my NB to keep it at 2700Mhz and the RAM at 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T? How are guys doing 2700MHz NB with only 1.35-1.4v?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Happy new year from South Africa guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my friend, And may the New Year bring increased resistance to tyranny , as shown by the spirit of Marikana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully Zuma gets strung up for his Nkandla homestead that cost tax payers around a few million. And Malema and his new political party the Economic Freedom Fighters crawl back under the rock from whence they came!
Click to expand...

i never could get my first chip to 2700 stable.

the 1229 is though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Thank you megaman, that picture helped me sorta understand was LLC does, SO 100% as auto isn't so great? some times I read stuff when googling and I just scratch my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would lower voltage from LLC cause the clock fluctuations when I try 4.6 and above? I find it weird that as soon as I go to 4.6 or above, it just instantly messes with the clocks, even before starting prime, I can see two cores at 4.6 when the others are at 1.4, it'll do it until I reset my voltages and clocks at least back down to 4.1,
> 
> I've also tried raising the NB voltage to 1.225v from 1.150v which didn't seem to help at all so I put it back.
> 
> even hitting a voltage wall, I feel 4.1 on 1.275v isn't bad at all seeing as how the turbo function was pumping 1.44v for 4.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can figure out this fluctuating and get a new cooler I could see getting this close to 5.0, I'm guessing 4.9 if I had adequate cooling, I'm looking at getting a noctuna d-14 if I can get the funds together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way, less volts for 4.5ghz makes it run cooler, I didn't even touch 50c in prime when I was getting 58c previously.
> 
> still 0 Bsods so far though


yay! sounds like vrm throttling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> For the guys OCing their NB & RAM. What's the benefit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Faster ram and NB can help out with physics for Benches and add a few more FPS, also increasing the NB helps out if you have more than one card.
Click to expand...

you guys are always forgetting the most important one

the i can oc it, so why not???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds to me like you are tripping ocp
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this too, but find it very hard to believe my measly rig is out powering a 750W PSU. Could it really?
> 
> Also, for LLC options in my BIOS...I only have low, medium, standard and extreme - not "high" or "ultra" as recommended. Of these, which do you recommend?
Click to expand...

ah, yes generally the middle.

however some giga boards are best when left on auto kad knows which one, iirc , i do not sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Well the CPU/nb ( NB core on giga iirc) is essentially the IMC for our chips.
> 
> if your chip has a weaker IMC then you might need to add voltage to get higher clocking ram.
> 
> you will see a benefit in games.. READ THE NEXT BIT !!!
> 
> IF you load your games onto a ram disk before you use them.
> 
> I've also heard reports of battle field 4 scaling well with faster memory
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew about the IMC thing.....interesting, so what is a "Normal" voltage for the CPU-NB to run at for my ram to run at 2400Mhz efficiently?
Click to expand...

"most" assuming 4 dimms are nto being used is 1.25-1.3 ish high llc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello, i want to join you guys with my new 8320. So far my overclock;
> 
> 
> 
> I can not get it stable on 4.4 or 4.5 with 1.4v, 1.425v i think because of my mobo.


welcome, and yep


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Still, those VRMs survived


All 8 cores at full load @7.5ghz would be good to see


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well here is my mobo shame: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M3A78T/
> 
> Had my 940 up to 3.5Ghz and the ram to 1066 from 800.....i'm surprised i didn't kill the board


LOL!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> LOL!


hard to believe but it's still working and gaming almost daily


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Still, those VRMs survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 cores at full load @7.5ghz would be good to see
Click to expand...

Close http://hwbot.org/submission/2447810_wizerty_wprime___32m_fx_9370_4sec_703ms


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Close http://hwbot.org/submission/2447810_wizerty_wprime___32m_fx_9370_4sec_703ms


I should have said voltage.. sad 1.8v only netted me 5.3ghz and there he was at 7... sigh


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I should have said voltage.. sad 1.8v only netted me 5.3ghz and there he was at 7... sigh


Sell the 8350 for $170, get a 9370 and done. You will have spent about $30 max upgrading.. Is this club technically gonna harbor 9590s and 9370s since the person putting in the results (google docs n stuff) is gone?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Close http://hwbot.org/submission/2447810_wizerty_wprime___32m_fx_9370_4sec_703ms
> 
> 
> 
> I should have said voltage.. sad 1.8v only netted me 5.3ghz and there he was at 7... sigh
Click to expand...

It is amazing the way the last few generations of AMD processors scale with cold temps.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Sell the 8350 for $170, get a 9370 and done. You will have spent about $30 max upgrading.. Is this club technically gonna harbor 9590s and 9370s since the person putting in the results (google docs n stuff) is gone?


Maybe in a few months.. I'd rather buy the proc then sell so I don't have down time

Unless someone wants to front some dough haha

isn't there still a way to submit to that for anyway

And why not the 9590 and 9370 are just cherry picked skus

@css very true.. I still wonder what colder temps would do to my chip


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Maybe in a few months.. I'd rather buy the proc then sell so I don't have down time
> 
> Unless someone wants to front some dough haha


You ever get the XFX 280X?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You ever get the XFX 280X?


Tomorrow USPS has it hostage


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Maybe in a few months.. I'd rather buy the proc then sell so I don't have down time
> 
> Unless someone wants to front some dough haha
> 
> isn't there still a way to submit to that for anyway
> 
> And why not the 9590 and 9370 are just cherry picked skus
> 
> @css very true.. I still wonder what colder temps would do to my chip


I did consider the 9370 over the 8350 for mine but i figured i could always just oc the 8350 a bit higher anyways.......still kinda tempted to grab a 9370 though, just to see if they really are binned higher


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I did consider the 9370 over the 8350 for mine but i figured i could always just oc the 8350 a bit higher anyways.......still kinda tempted to grab a 9370 though, just to see if they really are binned higher


From what I have seen they are

Or resonant clock mesh was enabled.. not sure though as there is absolutely no solid proof on either or


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Tomorrow USPS has it hostage


Good, remember to call em up and immediately change the paste








Your [email protected]=


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Good, remember to call em up and immediately change the paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your [email protected]=


The paste is bad?

I love that video lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The paste is bad?
> 
> I love that video lol


I'm curious about this as well since i've got a couple of XFX 290's on pre-order.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Maybe in a few months.. I'd rather buy the proc then sell so I don't have down time
> 
> Unless someone wants to front some dough haha
> 
> isn't there still a way to submit to that for anyway
> 
> And why not the 9590 and 9370 are just cherry picked skus
> 
> @css very true.. I still wonder what colder temps would do to my chip
> 
> 
> 
> I did consider the 9370 over the 8350 for mine but i figured i could always just oc the 8350 a bit higher anyways.......still kinda tempted to grab a 9370 though, just to see if they really are binned higher
Click to expand...

Too early to pass judgement, but the 9370 I have will do things my other 3 8 core vishera's couldn't do. IMC is better and it will pass prime at higher speeds at much lower voltage. The IMC can come down to differences in individual chips, but the voltage/speed differences sure hint at better binning.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm curious about this as well since i've got a couple of XFX 290's on pre-order.


This
http://www.overclock.net/t/962929/xfx-5770-mx-2-temperature-results
http://techreport.com/review/3566/xfx-graphics-geforce4-mx-440-graphics-card/2
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5476/amd-radeon-7950-review/4
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039945894&postcount=15
http://i.imgur.com/oU9jQl.jpg
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8681/017zk.jpg


----------



## X-Alt

That moment of silence, I think somebody canceled their order


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> This
> http://www.overclock.net/t/962929/xfx-5770-mx-2-temperature-results
> http://techreport.com/review/3566/xfx-graphics-geforce4-mx-440-graphics-card/2
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5476/amd-radeon-7950-review/4
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1039945894&postcount=15
> http://i.imgur.com/oU9jQl.jpg
> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8681/017zk.jpg


So too much paste then... good thing I have a fresh tube of formula 7


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> That moment of silence, I think somebody canceled their order


Nope, just ordered some MX-4 along with it actually









Thanks for that


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Too early to pass judgement, but the 9370 I have will do things my other 3 8 core vishera's couldn't do. IMC is better and it will pass prime at higher speeds at much lower voltage. The IMC can come down to differences in individual chips, but the voltage/speed differences sure hint at better binning.


If rCm was enabled then it would explain the difference s in clocks and voltage I need to do some research but sounds plausible


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Faster ram and NB can help out with physics for Benches and add a few more FPS, also increasing the NB helps out if you have more than one card.


Fine for a benchmark. Not fine for everyday 24/7 use.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Fine for a benchmark. Not fine for everyday 24/7 use.


Meh I beg to differ. Although are not significant I did see load times a little better and a good 3 to 4 fps more in crisis 3. But with at being said a good portion was the ram of and opening up the bandwidth helped to not have a bottleneck

Combine that with my cpu oc and the gains from using an ssd. It netted me 15 more fps. Easier for me to tell being gnu limited


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Fine for a benchmark. Not fine for everyday 24/7 use.


My NB is at 2400Mhz and my Ram is at 2400Mhz 24/7, I do notice the difference in games.

The voltages are fine and the temps are good.........im not seeing the problem with it.


----------



## Waynonoway

Hello Im trying to get a stable 5Ghz on the 8350, There are so many posts in this thread its taking forever! Does anyone have a stable 5Ghz that they could post their BIOS settings? I have a Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 but I would be interested in any boards BIOS.

Anyway il continue to research.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waynonoway*
> 
> Hello Im trying to get a stable 5Ghz on the 8350, There are so many posts in this thread its taking forever! Does anyone have a stable 5Ghz that they could post their BIOS settings? I have a Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 but I would be interested in any boards BIOS.
> 
> Anyway il continue to research.
> Thanks for your time.


For one you're going to need a ton of voltage probably 1.5v+ to start with.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waynonoway*
> 
> Hello Im trying to get a stable 5Ghz on the 8350, There are so many posts in this thread its taking forever! Does anyone have a stable 5Ghz that they could post their BIOS settings? I have a Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 but I would be interested in any boards BIOS.
> 
> Anyway il continue to research.
> Thanks for your time.


every chip is different. jsut because they are stable, does not mean you will be, best thing to do would be start ocing your self, and find your limit


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waynonoway*
> 
> Hello Im trying to get a stable 5Ghz on the 8350, There are so many posts in this thread its taking forever! Does anyone have a stable 5Ghz that they could post their BIOS settings? I have a Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 but I would be interested in any boards BIOS.
> 
> Anyway il continue to research.
> Thanks for your time.


rig builder!

cooling?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It is amazing the way the last few generations of AMD processors scale with cold temps.


Been like this mostly since phenom II early chips. I remember hearing about the amazing 6.5ghz OCs that broke world records in stuff like 3dmark.

You should really get a pot though, see if any of your chips does 8.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Been like this mostly since phenom II early chips. I remember hearing about the amazing 6.5ghz OCs that broke world records in stuff like 3dmark.
> 
> You should really get a pot though, see if any of your chips does 8.


if/when i jump too a 9000 series I am considering it.

i'd like to find someone around here who owns the stuff.

I can justify a one off if it doesn't kill my board lol..

how many Boards do you go thru vs how many chips?


----------



## Waynonoway

Thanks for your replies.

Iv done ok so far I can boot at 5Ghz but as mentioned i need 1.57 volts, im close to max on temps, I have a H80 water cooler (would get a better one if had more money!)

Im at a point where it doesn't feel like more volts is the answer to get prime stable. I lowered the Ht freq from 2200 down to 2000 and that seems to of helped a bit with browsing stability but I cant work out from much reading if I should just keep lowering that. Some say it makes no difference to performance and should be lowered as much as possible and others say keep it at 2000.

Im just wondering if anyone got to 5ghz on my board saber 990fx R.2.0 and found the trick to get stability.

And yes every chip is different but it cant hurt to ask i guess.
Im mostly wondering about voltages and this Ht thing.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waynonoway*
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Iv done ok so far I can boot at 5Ghz but as mentioned i need 1.57 volts, im close to max on temps, I have a H80 water cooler (would get a better one if had more money!)
> 
> Im at a point where it doesn't feel like more volts is the answer to get prime stable. I lowered the Ht freq from 2200 down to 2000 and that seems to of helped a bit with browsing stability but I cant work out from much reading if I should just keep lowering that. Some say it makes no difference to performance and should be lowered as much as possible and others say keep it at 2000.
> 
> Im just wondering if anyone got to 5ghz on my board saber 990fx R.2.0 and found the trick to get stability.
> 
> And yes every chip is different but it cant hurt to ask i guess.
> Im mostly wondering about voltages and this Ht thing.


Better cooling will get you the head room to stabilize


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if/when i jump too a 9000 series I am considering it.
> 
> i'd like to find someone around here who owns the stuff.
> 
> I can justify a one off if it doesn't kill my board lol..
> 
> how many Boards do you go thru vs how many chips?


If you know what you're doing and are careful then you really aren't going to kill any boards. And killing vishera chips is quite hard too. (my 8320 that has gone through 2.24v isn't even degraded).

Use lots of eraser, vaseline/dielectric and paper towels and you'll be just fine.

Only things that I have ever killed have been due to condensation damage and most times it was because I was too lazy. After I started using dielectric grease on pretty much everything I haven't killed a single thing.


----------



## X-Alt

Can anyone try this with their Vish?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waynonoway*
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Iv done ok so far I can boot at 5Ghz but as mentioned i need 1.57 volts, im close to max on temps, I have a H80 water cooler (would get a better one if had more money!)
> 
> Im at a point where it doesn't feel like more volts is the answer to get prime stable. I lowered the Ht freq from 2200 down to 2000 and that seems to of helped a bit with browsing stability but I cant work out from much reading if I should just keep lowering that. Some say it makes no difference to performance and should be lowered as much as possible and others say keep it at 2000.
> 
> Im just wondering if anyone got to 5ghz on my board saber 990fx R.2.0 and found the trick to get stability.
> 
> And yes every chip is different but it cant hurt to ask i guess.
> Im mostly wondering about voltages and this Ht thing.


What are the digi options at for in bios and post I can hep


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It is amazing the way the last few generations of AMD processors scale with cold temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Been like this mostly since phenom II early chips. I remember hearing about the amazing 6.5ghz OCs that broke world records in stuff like 3dmark.
> 
> You should really get a pot though, see if any of your chips does 8.
Click to expand...

It's on my to-do list , not sure if it will happen for a while though.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My NB is at 2400Mhz and my Ram is at 2400Mhz 24/7, I do notice the difference in games.
> 
> The voltages are fine and the temps are good.........im not seeing the problem with it.


2400 for NB is fine. I was referring to 2600 NB and higher being too stressful on a system for 24/7.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My NB is at 2400Mhz and my Ram is at 2400Mhz 24/7, I do notice the difference in games.
> 
> The voltages are fine and the temps are good.........im not seeing the problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 for NB is fine. I was referring to 2600 NB and higher being too stressful on a system for 24/7.
Click to expand...

heh every chip i used has been 2600+ my 1229 is at 2700

all 24/7


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 2400 for NB is fine. I was referring to 2600 NB and higher being too stressful on a system for 24/7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> heh every chip i used has been 2600+ my 1229 is at 2700
> 
> all 24/7


I've been 24/7 stable at that too


----------



## Sadmoto

@mega-man: would throttling of vrm be heat related? because when I get the fluctuating clocks when going to 4.6 or above, Im not anywhere near it being hot, as soon I choose 4.6, it will INSTANTLY start messing with the clocks, even while just at the desktop, you'll see only 2 or so cores go up to the 4.6 at one time, all 8 wont stay at the same clock like they will at 4.5.

could having LLC on 100% // Auto cause this? if so why wouldn't it do it on 4.5 then?

I just find it really weird that it just happens all of a sudden at 4.6 even with adequate voltage, low temps but 4.5 is fine?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> @mega-man: would throttling of vrm be heat related? because when I get the fluctuating clocks when going to 4.6 or above, Im not anywhere near it being hot, as soon I choose 4.6, it will INSTANTLY start messing with the clocks, even while just at the desktop, you'll see only 2 or so cores go up to the 4.6 at one time, all 8 wont stay at the same clock like they will at 4.5.
> 
> could having LLC on 100% // Auto cause this? if so why wouldn't it do it on 4.5 then?
> 
> I just find it really weird that it just happens all of a sudden at 4.6 even with adequate voltage, low temps but 4.5 is fine?


You have the worst cooling ever (TX3) for 4.5, get something better and then start OCing...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You have the worst cooling ever (TX3) for 4.5, get something better and then start OCing...


yes I know I don't have the best cooling, I plan on getting a new one currently looking at the noct D-14, currently have 60 out of the 85$







, but I'd like to see what I can do with this because for now, I'm still not going over 60c.

heck highest I saw in prime was 54c when running 4.5 with 1.375v, it went higher when i was using un-needed volts
Im obviously not going to go to 5.0 and using 1.55v with the tx3, but 4.5ghz with 54c prime temp, thats no worry seeing as how my games don't heat up like prime does.

but for whatever reason as soon as I put the slider/multiplier to 4.6 only 2-4 cores will stay at 4.6 when the others will be at idle in prime from the beginning, even if its at 30c or 51c, it does the same thing, even outside of prime.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> heh every chip i used has been 2600+ my 1229 is at 2700
> 
> all 24/7


I don't see the point of it except for bragging rights.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I don't see the point of it except for bragging rights.


My post explained why


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so can anyone recommend some good thermal tape?

i'm considering getting a kraken G10 GPU kit for my 580 for two reasons

that DCUII cooler is a huge beast.. i don't like the way things are flexing.

and it doesn't give me much OC headroom lmao.

I've got some VRM heat spreaders i want to install but i'm clueless about thermal tap.

3m maybe?


----------



## X-Alt

The Kraken needs an Asetek CLC to work, you might as well get something better with the money you save up.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 
> The Kraken needs an Asetek CLC to work, you might as well get something better with the money you save up.


for my non main gaming cpu i'm not doing up a loop, considering it will eventually jsut a be a q6600 and a gtx 580

prolly gunna use an h90


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> @mega-man: would throttling of vrm be heat related? because when I get the fluctuating clocks when going to 4.6 or above, Im not anywhere near it being hot, as soon I choose 4.6, it will INSTANTLY start messing with the clocks, even while just at the desktop, you'll see only 2 or so cores go up to the 4.6 at one time, all 8 wont stay at the same clock like they will at 4.5.
> 
> could having LLC on 100% // Auto cause this? if so why wouldn't it do it on 4.5 then?
> 
> I just find it really weird that it just happens all of a sudden at 4.6 even with adequate voltage, low temps but 4.5 is fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the worst cooling ever (TX3) for 4.5, get something better and then start OCing...
Click to expand...

he has a point, but no i do not know why, it still sounds like apm to me


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he has a point, but no i do not know why, it still sounds like apm to me


Oh I know, I orignally thought my cooler was a 212 evo/+ but then I started taking a 2nd look and saw the pipes were in different positions so I dug and found It was a TX-3. I can't really complain since it came with a rig I traded for some 360 games, even though its junk, I watch my temps carefully to make sure I never go over 62c.









I thought so too, but I have APM turned off already, it does its job when its at 4.5 or under, but it likes everything is thrown out as soon as I set it to 4.6, I've noticed that these drops in clock rates effect my gaming more so then I thought, So for now, I'm staying at 4.1 until I can figure out why its fluctuating, because when playing FFXIV, I generally play at around 60fps and drop down to like 35 in crowded towns, but at the same places I would be at a steady 60, I would get fps drops down to 20's every few seconds when half of my clocks would be at idle instead of 4.5+.









so I really need to find out whats causing that fluctuating, I'll post my bios settings, maybe I'm doing something wrong that I thought was fine?


----------



## Mikewakefield

Hia Everyone it was recommended that i try this group to help me solve my constant BSOD issues as i was told there's some very smart individuals in this group


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikewakefield*
> 
> Hia Everyone it was recommended that i try this group to help me solve my constant BSOD issues as i was told there's some very smart individuals in this group


Have you overclocked any components?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he has a point, but no i do not know why, it still sounds like apm to me
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know, I orignally thought my cooler was a 212 evo/+ but then I started taking a 2nd look and saw the pipes were in different positions so I dug and found It was a TX-3. I can't really complain since it came with a rig I traded for some 360 games, even though its junk, I watch my temps carefully to make sure I never go over 62c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too, but I have APM turned off already, it does its job when its at 4.5 or under, but it likes everything is thrown out as soon as I set it to 4.6, I've noticed that these drops in clock rates effect my gaming more so then I thought, So for now, I'm staying at 4.1 until I can figure out why its fluctuating, because when playing FFXIV, I generally play at around 60fps and drop down to like 35 in crowded towns, but at the same places I would be at a steady 60, I would get fps drops down to 20's every few seconds when half of my clocks would be at idle instead of 4.5+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I really need to find out whats causing that fluctuating, I'll post my bios settings, maybe I'm doing something wrong that I thought was fine?
Click to expand...

refresh my memory did you turn on hpc ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikewakefield*
> 
> Hia Everyone it was recommended that i try this group to help me solve my constant BSOD issues as i was told there's some very smart individuals in this group


we will need more info then that sorry :/

stock oced? doing ??? stability proven ? how so ?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> refresh my memory did you turn on hpc ?


I have not, Doesnt HPC make it so your CPU will run at 100% clock speed without ever idling?
I could see that fixing the fluctuating but if that is how it works then wouldn't it create more energy consumption/heat? more of less...







I obviously don't need all 8 cores to be running at 4.6+ 100% of the time when just browsing or playing music but its nice to have the powah!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> refresh my memory did you turn on hpc ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not, Doesnt HPC make it so your CPU will run at 100% clock speed without ever idling?
> I could see that fixing the fluctuating but if that is how it works then wouldn't it create more energy consumption/heat? more of less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously don't need all 8 cores to be running at 4.6+ 100% of the time when just browsing or playing music but its nice to have the powah!
Click to expand...

no it makes the pc not throttle to stay in tdp, however it will still throttle on socket tem p ( 72c ) if apm is on, worth a shot

also wanted to share this, hwinfo was started right before prime on my 2011, but i wanted to bring to attention the water temps ( unless i am in the wrong thread, in which disregard, but my pc is so slow when priming @ 90% mem... yea )


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no it makes the pc not throttle to stay in tdp, however it will still throttle on socket tem p ( 72c ) if apm is on, worth a shot


ohh, okie ill try it out and report back, thanks again for the help









what if APM is OFF? I've had it disabled because when it was ON it would fluctuate the clocks, like it does now at 4.6+ but with it off.


----------



## Mega Man

i know, but worth a shot


----------



## Sadmoto

okay a new update with my fluctuating, I am now able to replicate it, I don't think its APM/HPC but I noticed that when i try to set my voltage above 1.35v on AMD OD

if I do 4.6 with 1.35v exactly, every core will stick at 4.6 as it should with APM off, but it isn't enough vcore to be prime stable I'd bet it would be fine for everything but prime though, but if I do 4.6 with 1.365v it'll start the fluctuating.
I still don't understand why because a few days ago when I was testing some OC, I was able to go up past 1.4v without the fluctuating, 0 issues before, but I then realized " oh hey, I can run 4.5 on 1.375v instead of 1.44v" so I started using lower volts and re working my way back up.

I also tried with HPC on and the fluctuating still occurs, IF I go above 1.35v

my next "it might be _____" is how im doing my voltage setup, before I was using the bios voltage setting and just putting in 1.XXXX volts, but that also made it so it would use that much power constantly even on idle, so i left it on the auto 1.275v and would increase voltage with AMD OD.
so, I think the next task is to figure out the Dynamic Vcore (DVID) through the bios and see if doing the voltages through there makes a difference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikewakefield*
> 
> Hia Everyone it was recommended that i try this group to help me solve my constant BSOD issues as i was told there's some very smart individuals in this group


try getting some cooling on your VRMs to see if that would help.

sure fire fix without trying to sound like a prick.. but a new motherboard and you'd be off to the races.

you've got the power to OC both your processor and your card., decent ram.

motherboard is the only thing, and potentially cooling as you've not listed


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My NB is at 2400Mhz and my Ram is at 2400Mhz 24/7, I do notice the difference in games.
> 
> The voltages are fine and the temps are good.........im not seeing the problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 for NB is fine. I was referring to 2600 NB and higher being too stressful on a system for 24/7.
Click to expand...

I am running 2700Mhz NB. I am sure it might be just a placebo but I am sure it "feels" faster. I only use 2700 on HTT and NB because using multipliers in conjunction with my 300MHz base clock it gives me perfect round numbers on all. 4.8GHz on CPU and 2700 on HTT and NB and then 2400MHz perfect on RAM. After I have cleaned out my loop and I decide to knuckle down 5GHz I am gonna have to find another base clock to give me perfect round numbers again ha ah.... I kinda have an OCD thing with even, odd and round numbers!

NINJA!!!: Although running 2700MHz NB does require that I pump 1.475v through it. Although on the AMD bulldozer tuning PDF thing that I have, apparently the NB is safe up to 1.55v. And since Zambezi and Vishera are fundamentally the same I am sure taht the max safe voltage applies to Vishera as well. Maybe I will try for 3000MHz with 1.55v once I have cleaned up my loop!


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Hellow and happy new year 2014 all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,y need tips for Ram;s
> 
> y need to increase ram at 2133 please giv me some Timing's .tx.
> 
> y have this ram 8 gb ,http://www.pcgarage.ro/memorii/kingston/hyperx-blu-4gb-ddr3-1600mhz-cl9/
> 
> now i',m overlock at 1880 with 9 11 9 27 t1
> 
> but i', dont fiind the rigth TIMING's for 2133...some tips please?
> 
> and yes ,y need because ,i ultilize sony vegas ,after efects ,adobe,xsilsoft /......
> 
> This mb y have asus m5a99x-evo r2.0


help?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Hellow and happy new year 2014 all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,y need tips for Ram;s
> 
> y need to increase ram at 2133 please giv me some Timing's .tx.
> 
> y have this ram 8 gb ,http://www.pcgarage.ro/memorii/kingston/hyperx-blu-4gb-ddr3-1600mhz-cl9/
> 
> now i',m overlock at 1880 with 9 11 9 27 t1
> 
> but i', dont fiind the rigth TIMING's for 2133...some tips please?
> 
> and yes ,y need because ,i ultilize sony vegas ,after efects ,adobe,xsilsoft /......
> 
> This mb y have asus m5a99x-evo r2.0


Yeah sorry man sorry I did post a reply but it seems something went wrong on my side.

So what I tried to say is that I think you can probably squeeze a bit more MHz out of your RAM if you increase the voltage. Say maybe to 1.65 or 1.7v. You might be able to reach 2000MHz with the same timings. If you can't then you can try maybe 10-11-10-30 timings or similar timings to that. So I hope that helps man.!


----------



## Alastair

Yeah sorry man sorry I did post a reply but it seems something went wrong on my side.

So what I tried to say is that I think you can probably squeeze a bit more MHz out of your RAM if you increase the voltage. Say maybe to 1.65 or 1.7v. You might be able to reach 2000MHz with the same timings. If you can't then you can try maybe 10-11-10-30 timings or similar timings to that. So I hope that helps man.!


----------



## Pyriss

Y set voltaje on the ram 1.7 and 9 9 9 27 timings and dont start pc , and 10 11 10 30 and my pc dont start ,,,,,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Y set voltaje on the ram 1.7 and 9 9 9 27 timings and dont start pc , and 10 11 10 30 and my pc dont start ,,,,,


is this forn 2133?


----------



## Pyriss

yes on 2133 no start my pc ...but on 1880 is oke and stable with 9 11 9 27 ,and is stable with 10-11-10-30

y think my ram is not suport 2133....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> okay a new update with my fluctuating, I am now able to replicate it, I don't think its APM/HPC but I noticed that when i try to set my voltage above 1.35v on AMD OD
> 
> if I do 4.6 with 1.35v exactly, every core will stick at 4.6 as it should with APM off, but it isn't enough vcore to be prime stable I'd bet it would be fine for everything but prime though, but if I do 4.6 with 1.365v it'll start the fluctuating.
> I still don't understand why because a few days ago when I was testing some OC, I was able to go up past 1.4v without the fluctuating, 0 issues before, but I then realized " oh hey, I can run 4.5 on 1.375v instead of 1.44v" so I started using lower volts and re working my way back up.
> 
> I also tried with HPC on and the fluctuating still occurs, IF I go above 1.35v
> 
> my next "it might be _____" is how im doing my voltage setup, before I was using the bios voltage setting and just putting in 1.XXXX volts, but that also made it so it would use that much power constantly even on idle, so i left it on the auto 1.275v and would increase voltage with AMD OD.
> so, I think the next task is to figure out the Dynamic Vcore (DVID) through the bios and see if doing the voltages through there makes a difference.


*DONT USE AMD OD OR AOD* my guess it reenacts APM even if you disable in the bios. REMOVE AOD from your computer. It will not serve you. You will have to use your bios or whatever your mobo manufacturer has.

HPC makes it so you use max clocks when not idle. You will still idle if you have C&Q enabled. ALSO make sure you have whatever you want on *ENABLED* not *AUTO*. I did the HPC thing to begin with, don't use it now. Go for simple to begin with then try getting more as you understand better what your chip and board need, KEYWORD: YOUR.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> yes on 2133 no start my pc ...but on 1880 is oke and stable with 9 11 9 27 ,and is stable with 10-11-10-30
> 
> y think my ram is not suport 2133....


My ram isnt supposed to support 2400, but it will run with the right clock.
What Mobo you have is a big issue... and youll proob need to loosen those timings to run 2133. Try 1.65v @ 12 11 12 32 ... if it boots fine - do some error testing and if ok tighten the timings from there


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> yes on 2133 no start my pc ...but on 1880 is oke and stable with 9 11 9 27 ,and is stable with 10-11-10-30
> 
> y think my ram is not suport 2133....
> 
> 
> 
> My ram isnt supposed to support 2400, but it will run with the right clock.
> What Mobo you have is a big issue... and youll proob need to loosen those timings to run 2133. Try 1.65v @ 12 11 12 32 ... if it boots fine - do some error testing and if ok tighten the timings from there
Click to expand...

Yeah, He should also be ok if he pushes the voltage up yo 1.75v as well. Might wanna get a fan nearby for heat load though


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> My ram isnt supposed to support 2400, but it will run with the right clock.
> What Mobo you have is a big issue... and youll proob need to loosen those timings to run 2133. Try 1.65v @ 12 11 12 32 ... if it boots fine - do some error testing and if ok tighten the timings from there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah, He should also be ok if he pushes the voltage up yo 1.75v as well. Might wanna get a fan nearby for heat load though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah, He should also be ok if he pushes the voltage up yo 1.75v as well. Might wanna get a fan nearby for heat load though


y will try after 30 minits,now y randering my edit video work on sony vegas 12 ,when is finish i will upload on youtube and show here (is is oke to show my work here on forum ?)


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *DONT USE AMD OD OR AOD* my guess it reenacts APM even if you disable in the bios. REMOVE AOD from your computer. It will not serve you. You will have to use your bios or whatever your mobo manufacturer has.
> 
> HPC makes it so you use max clocks when not idle. You will still idle if you have C&Q enabled. ALSO make sure you have whatever you want on *ENABLED* not *AUTO*. I did the HPC thing to begin with, don't use it now. Go for simple to begin with then try getting more as you understand better what your chip and board need, KEYWORD: YOUR.


I think he should try and get some cooling on the VRMs and get a D14 ASAP. His board is only a gimped UD3 (Looks like Rev 1-3, no heatpipes) with LLC like the Rev 4 and a 970 Chipset.

PS :Can APM and C6 be renabled after Priming/IBTing or will it cause throttling?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *DONT USE AMD OD OR AOD* my guess it reenacts APM even if you disable in the bios. REMOVE AOD from your computer. It will not serve you. You will have to use your bios or whatever your mobo manufacturer has.
> 
> HPC makes it so you use max clocks when not idle. You will still idle if you have C&Q enabled. ALSO make sure you have whatever you want on *ENABLED* not *AUTO*. I did the HPC thing to begin with, don't use it now. Go for simple to begin with then try getting more as you understand better what your chip and board need, KEYWORD: YOUR.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should try and get some cooling on the VRMs and get a D14 ASAP. His board is only a gimped UD3 (Looks like Rev 1-3, no heatpipes) with LLC like the Rev 4 and a 970 Chipset.
> 
> PS :Can APM and C6 be renabled after Priming/IBTing or will it cause throttling?
Click to expand...

I would enable c6 but not APM . Think it would still throttle.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would enable c6 but not APM . Think it would still throttle.


I aint sure it will throttle

only way to tell is to do it on your pc

i think hpc enabled would stop the throttling, unless of course its your vrms that are getting too hot

or maybe im wrong lol i been out of the loop too long


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *DONT USE AMD OD OR AOD* my guess it reenacts APM even if you disable in the bios. REMOVE AOD from your computer. It will not serve you. You will have to use your bios or whatever your mobo manufacturer has.
> 
> HPC makes it so you use max clocks when not idle. You will still idle if you have C&Q enabled. ALSO make sure you have whatever you want on *ENABLED* not *AUTO*. I did the HPC thing to begin with, don't use it now. Go for simple to begin with then try getting more as you understand better what your chip and board need, KEYWORD: YOUR.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he should try and get some cooling on the VRMs and get a D14 ASAP. His board is only a gimped UD3 (Looks like Rev 1-3, no heatpipes) with LLC like the Rev 4 and a 970 Chipset.
> 
> PS :Can APM and C6 be renabled after Priming/IBTing or will it cause throttling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would enable c6 but not APM . Think it would still throttle.
Click to expand...

Well like others have said, if you don't mind the small increase in TDP and power usage, you need to disable ALL Power Savings in BIOS, kill off OD and also Enable HPC/Turn Off APM. The throttle should go away, if not, then you got a Hot set of VRM's or something.


----------



## Durvelle27

Can someone with windows 8.1 and a 8320/50 run 3D11 physics @5-5.2GHz with OC'd NB & RAM as I want to do some comparisons


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Can someone with windows 8.1 and a 8320/50 run 3D11 physics @5-5.2GHz with OC'd NB & RAM as I want to do some comparisons


You do know the results may vary right due to the RTC bug? I can run at 4.8 if you like. I havent done my 5GHz OC since I got my mobo RMA'ed so I dont haver my 5GHz profile and can't really remember the settings I used... So if I do 5 I will have to do it tomorrow. Willing to wait?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You do know the results may vary right due to the RTC bug? I can run at 4.8 if you like. I havent done my 5GHz OC since I got my mobo RMA'ed so I dont haver my 5GHz profile and can't really remember the settings I used... So if I do 5 I will have to do it tomorrow. Willing to wait?


Yes ik but its worth a shot and yes I'm willing to wait


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> y will try after 30 minits,now y randering my edit video work on sony vegas 12 ,when is finish i will upload on youtube and show here (is is oke to show my work here on forum ?)


My ->

AMD FX 8320 4,51Ghz - Extreme Multitasking - (Read the description)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

New toy!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2089816


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> My ->
> 
> AMD FX 8320 4,51Ghz - Extreme Multitasking - (Read the description)




Although, I think you should try this with multiple games running as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> New toy!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2089816


crap gfx score







next ull be posting utube links









in fact are u throttling your gpu? seems low


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> crap gfx score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next ull be posting utube links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact are u throttling your gpu? seems low


That was stock and I need to figure out what's going just plugged it in an hour ago. Would anyone mind posting a single card 7970 to compare


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That was stock and I need to figure out what's going just plugged it in an hour ago. Would anyone mind posting a single card 7970 to compare


i got 7950 lets see f i can beat ya, give me an hour or so


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> New toy!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2089816


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> New toy!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2089816


THE PASTE I TELL YOU THE PASTE1111!!!!11!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got 7950 lets see f i can beat ya, give me an hour or so


Mind you this is stock clocks

1000/1500 clock/ram
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> THE PASTE I TELL YOU THE PASTE1111!!!!11!!


that'll come soon. Gotta go to bed graveyard shifts


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That was stock and I need to figure out what's going just plugged it in an hour ago. Would anyone mind posting a single card 7970 to compare


I have some by not stock


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have some by not stock


that'll work. Just let me know the volts and clocks


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that'll work. Just let me know the volts and clocks


HD 7970 1280/1850 @1.3V

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462575

&

HD 7970 1250/1850

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083178


----------



## X-Alt

Run 3DMark11, you should be aiming for the 10500+ Graphics score range. You are (In FireStrike) 1500 GFX score below me to the point my overall score beats yours despite you having a 700MHz CPU clock advantage, and we only have a 400MHz Memory and 175MHz Core GPU clock difference. It may be an indication of throttling, my Matrix is pegged at 99% Load (Red LEDs everywhere) on the first Firestrike test.

My 7970 (Serves as the mid interval for the data set): @1175 Core/1615 [email protected] http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2090147
3dm11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733665

X-Alt's Graphics Score: 11,500
Durvelle's GFX Score: 12,115-13,000


----------



## gertruude

i've deleted my key for 3dmark

is there anywhere i can get it back from? Tried looking o their site and i cant find information

any help would be appreciated


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i've deleted my key for 3dmark
> 
> is there anywhere i can get it back from? Tried looking o their site and i cant find information
> 
> any help would be appreciated


Log onto the futuremark website with your userid and password. There should be aprofile there with your applications and their keys.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> crap gfx score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next ull be posting utube links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact are u throttling your gpu? seems low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stock and I need to figure out what's going just plugged it in an hour ago. Would anyone mind posting a single card 7970 to compare
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1382721
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1383736


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Log onto the futuremark website with your userid and password. There should be aprofile there with your applications and their keys.


i cant find any log in info on that site man.....









its me dumb brb lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i cant find any log in info on that site man.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its me dumb brb lol


I was going to tell you it is at the bottom of the page the hotlink for logons.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Log onto the futuremark website with your userid and password. There should be aprofile there with your applications and their keys.


+rep man

i been at it awhile and i forgot i had another login haha

Thanks


----------



## Devildog83

I have a question for guys smarter than me, probably all of you, I just ran 3Dmark and I get good Graphics and good Physics but the combined score is sucky low. I cannot for the life of me figure out why. I am posting my last run and below will be one from a top 20 score I copied. Does anyone have any idea's. This has always been like this in Firestrike so it's not a new issue.

Mine


There's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1382721
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1383736


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That was stock and I need to figure out what's going just plugged it in an hour ago. Would anyone mind posting a single card 7970 to compare


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1441733/fs/1459474

7970 is stock 1000/1375 (Giagabyte locked Voltage is isn't even stable at 1020Mhz







)


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1441733/fs/1459474
> 
> 7970 is stock 1000/1375 (Giagabyte locked Voltage is isn't even stable at 1020Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It seems that he is in line with other 7970s of his tier. Now for him to read my OC guide and enjoy himself


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> It seems that he is in line with other 7970s of his tier. Now for him to read my OC guide and enjoy himself


Yep, looks pretty good, just got my confirmation email about my cards today as well. 10th jan they will definitely be shipping out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a question for guys smarter than me, probably all of you, I just ran 3Dmark and I get good Graphics and good Physics but the combined score is sucky low. I cannot for the life of me figure out why. I am posting my last run and below will be one from a top 20 score I copied. Does anyone have any idea's. This has always been like this in Firestrike so it's not a new issue.
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> There's


Slightly different drivers on those runs, perhaps he is running the Tahiti core 7870s? Combined is the last test, you might check to see if you are throttling due to heat or running out of powa.
I think the combined test may suffer if you are a little light on the voltage to the HT or NB .
I guess the short answer probably was - i dunno...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Slightly different drivers on those runs, perhaps he is running the Tahiti core 7870s? Combined is the last test, you might check to see if you are throttling due to heat or running out of powa.
> I think the combined test may suffer if you are a little light on the voltage to the HT or NB .
> I guess the short answer probably was - i dunno...


is this extreme or normal?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is this extreme or normal?


Thats normal Firestrike

Extreme wouldn't be that high a score


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a question for guys smarter than me, probably all of you, I just ran 3Dmark and I get good Graphics and good Physics but the combined score is sucky low. I cannot for the life of me figure out why. I am posting my last run and below will be one from a top 20 score I copied. Does anyone have any idea's. This has always been like this in Firestrike so it's not a new issue.
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> There's


You aren't the first to have this problem, another in the 290/x owners thread is having a similar issue as well.

They think its something to do with FM systeminfo check.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Slightly different drivers on those runs, perhaps he is running the Tahiti core 7870s? Combined is the last test, you might check to see if you are throttling due to heat or running out of powa.
> I think the combined test may suffer if you are a little light on the voltage to the HT or NB .
> I guess the short answer probably was - i dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> is this extreme or normal?
Click to expand...

My scores are on the normal setting

EDIT : here is an extreme score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1382627


----------



## miklkit

I just wanta join in the fun too. This is a Demo run with a stock R9 280X and an 8350 @ 4.7ghz. Dunno why it didn't like the drivers.


----------



## X-Alt

Ccskor, you might wanna take a look at this puppeh or get some DICE








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-VapoChill-LightSpeed-AC/201013184930?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D3845613589143673643%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D201013184930%26


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ccskor, you might wanna take a look at this puppeh or get some DICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-VapoChill-LightSpeed-AC/201013184930?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D3845613589143673643%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D201013184930%26


lol " local pickup only" 3000 mile round trip, but yes i would like to have one.


----------



## Pyriss

,


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> My ->
> 
> AMD FX 8320 4,51Ghz - Extreme Multitasking - (Read the description)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I think you should try this with multiple games running as well


Good ideaa







il will try







subscribe and you will see after 10-15 day;s


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ccskor, you might wanna take a look at this puppeh or get some DICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asetek-VapoChill-LightSpeed-AC/201013184930?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D3845613589143673643%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D201013184930%26


Old vapochill?



If you used Vishera with that one you'd pretty much immediately overload the unit. Those things are almost useless these days, CPU power consumption has gone up (high end) in the last decade and a half.


----------



## Pyriss

Y have a bit problem!!!!!!!!! need help !!!!!!!!1

for 2 day's y have 4500 on cpu with 1.4V and llc cpu verry higth and Cpu/nb llc on higth and curent power at 130% *(on full stres 10 test intel burn test on MAX [2 hours and my temp's are 66 Soket and 55 Core ] my voltaje dont go more over 4.120V..*
it was stable ,y stress verry much on this 2 day's and no fail and no shut down my pc... (My

now on 3 day when y open my pc is not start ...and all my oc settings is on auto ...oke y understun ,y set again (y save the on the oc profile ) and my pc dont start ....
y reset pc on auto settings and y set all setting manual (22.5multi and buss at 20 -> 4500 cpu am cpu voltaje at 1.4V ) and when is start my pc show on cpu-z 4800 and voltaje 1.53 V..why ? i;m think my bios is crash/buggy ...

and now y cannot make overlock ..i sit on 3500 cpu ...

my sistem Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0, fx 8320 ,power surce sitlec 500w,gtx 660,8 gb rams ddr 3,

PS 1-> need picture of my bios setting's for 4500?

Ps: 2 -> y think my Power supply cannot handle....


----------



## Pyriss

Need bios update? i'm sit on bios version M5A99X EVO R2.0 BIOS 2005

need to update bios on M5A99X EVO R2.0 BIOS 2201

on oficial site specific to M5A99X EVO R2.0 BIOS 2201 say's ,,Improve system stability.''


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyriss*
> 
> Need bios update? i'm sit on bios version M5A99X EVO R2.0 BIOS 2005
> 
> need to update bios on M5A99X EVO R2.0 BIOS 2201
> 
> on oficial site specific to M5A99X EVO R2.0 BIOS 2201 say's ,,Improve system stability.''


Thanks to everyone for

I improved system stability once.. then my OC failed...

It depends on if it works and what changes they made. some updates don't mesh well or break other things. however it is worth a try


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Old vapochill?
> 
> 
> 
> If you used Vishera with that one you'd pretty much immediately overload the unit. Those things are almost useless these days, CPU power consumption has gone up (high end) in the last decade and a half.


Apparently they can hold Haswells at 5GHz, so perhaps it would work fine... http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040293736&postcount=5 and their was that one Motherboards.org video showing a 980X at under -120C under a VapoChill LS...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Apparently they can hold Haswells at 5GHz, so perhaps it would work fine... http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040293736&postcount=5 and their was that one Motherboards.org video showing a 980X at under -120C under a VapoChill LS...


1) 4770K is a really low power part, Vishera, SB-E, BD, IB-E, Gulftown and Thubands produce much, much more heat than a haswell chip does.
2) superpi is a really light load
3) for -120C you need a 3-stage custom made cascade or something along those lines. If you're planning to get those temps with any sort of CPU, not just at 0W load that is.

I've got experience with these units, even my unit that's rated for 300W+ at -30C or colder struggles with Vishera and SB-E. An old vapochill that has a decade of wear and tear and _was_ only rated at ~200W for -24C isn't going to be able to do much with today's chips. You might get an okay validation or a superpi run out of it but you can't stress chips with it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Anyone know when that promotion started when newegg started bundling BF with the XFX cards?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Anyone know when that promotion started when newegg started bundling BF with the XFX cards?


November 13


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> November 13


ty


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> *DONT USE AMD OD OR AOD* my guess it reenacts APM even if you disable in the bios. REMOVE AOD from your computer. It will not serve you. You will have to use your bios or whatever your mobo manufacturer has.
> 
> HPC makes it so you use max clocks when not idle. You will still idle if you have C&Q enabled. ALSO make sure you have whatever you want on *ENABLED* not *AUTO*. I did the HPC thing to begin with, don't use it now. Go for simple to begin with then try getting more as you understand better what your chip and board need, KEYWORD: YOUR.


okies, I tried without AMD OD, it stopped the fluctuting when above 1.35v Im thinking it was AMD OD, not my vrm, but 4.6 does not want to be prime stable no matter the volts ( even at 1.55v when 4.5 is stable on 1.38v) So beginning to think its something else making it not stable
NB voltage maybe? Temps are fine on the socket/cpu are fine until I use more then 1.5v under prime.

but it feels like gandalf is on the bridge between 4.5 and 4.6 saying:











I've found out that my UD3P has Over Current Protection, which will cause throttling if my vrms do get too hot, but I don't think Ive ran into throttling caused by that *yet*, also if the board thinks its going to fail, it'll even shut itself off
as soon as I started using dynamic vcore instead of AMD OD, the throttling stopped so I don't think vrms are causing me problems yet.


----------



## miklkit

Well you good people asked me to keep you informed as to how this 9590 is working in my rig.









I finally got around to installing it today and am very impressed. It replaces an 8350 that was struggling to maintain a stable 4.7ghz. I'm talking 1.52 vcore and 60C under load. So far it is running at 4.7 ghz and is using 1.448 vcore @ 47C.









The vid is 1.513 v. Everything is on auto except the ram is set to 1866, Turbo is disabled, and CnQ is enabled.

First pics.




All I have done with it so far is fire this mutha up, let it idle for a few minutes, run this quick burn test, and then come here to post.

Who says this cpu is a water only chip?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well you good people asked me to keep you informed as to how this 9590 is working in my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to installing it today and am very impressed. It replaces an 8350 that was struggling to maintain a stable 4.7ghz. I'm talking 1.52 vcore and 60C under load. So far it is running at 4.7 ghz and is using 1.448 vcore @ 47C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vid is 1.513 v. Everything is on auto except the ram is set to 1866, Turbo is disabled, and CnQ is enabled.
> 
> First pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have done with it so far is fire this mutha up, let it idle for a few minutes, run this quick burn test, and then come here to post.
> 
> Who says this cpu is a water only chip?


I think the GD-80 will let you get away with it at stock speeds, my 9370 is much cooler on it than my CHV-Z's . Congrats on the chip


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well you good people asked me to keep you informed as to how this 9590 is working in my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to installing it today and am very impressed. It replaces an 8350 that was struggling to maintain a stable 4.7ghz. I'm talking 1.52 vcore and 60C under load. So far it is running at 4.7 ghz and is using 1.448 vcore @ 47C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vid is 1.513 v. Everything is on auto except the ram is set to 1866, Turbo is disabled, and CnQ is enabled.
> 
> First pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have done with it so far is fire this mutha up, let it idle for a few minutes, run this quick burn test, and then come here to post.
> 
> Who says this cpu is a water only chip?


So she only needs 1.513V to hit 5Ghz, that's not as Binned as i would of thought, but it's lower then most. lol Now i want one.


----------



## miklkit

I don't know what it takes to hit 5ghz as every attempt to go beyond 4.7 so far has resulted in a locked up computer that can only be restarted by turning off the switch on the PSU first. Another 9590 user with a CHV-Z is experiencing the same problem.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know what it takes to hit 5ghz as every attempt to go beyond 4.7 so far has resulted in a locked up computer that can only be restarted by turning off the switch on the PSU first. Another 9590 user with a CHV-Z is experiencing the same problem.


Try undervolting , set your core voltage to 1.49 and try prime @ 4.7ghz. Should be a loaded voltage of 1.41 , thats what my 9370 will prime at for a while.


----------



## Jlwemtp

I have the 9590 and I am having the same problem. I can get it to 4.8 but when I try any higher and I run Prime 4 cores fail.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jlwemtp*
> 
> I have the 9590 and I am having the same problem. I can get it to 4.8 but when I try any higher and I run Prime 4 cores fail.


Try occt at the same clocks, check out the charts it creates at the end of a run. I'm betting somthing is getting warm .


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, I got to 4.8 and did IBT very high ok but can't go farther without lockups. Usually it freezes right away but one time it got one run in on IBT, then froze. Temps looked ok when it froze up.

I did a search and found one person who was getting freezes on a ROG. He RMA'd the chip and reported all was well.


----------



## Devildog8791

Just received my FX-8350 today (I know, I'm kind of late to the party). I'll be putting my rig together tomorrow. I'm upgrading from a FX-6100.


----------



## Devildog83

Welcome, nice nickname. That's a nice upgrade from the 6100. What motherboard do you have?


----------



## miklkit

Welcome to the party!

I tried that undervolting idea and it works. Set the vcore to 1.54 in the bios and went from 4.7 to 4.8 to 4.9 using IBT, OCCT, and P95. Not one black screen although at 4.9 in P95 it lost a worker 12 minutes in.

Here is a short 10 minute chart of OCCT. I saw nothing getting warm.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Just received my FX-8350 today (I know, I'm kind of late to the party). I'll be putting my rig together tomorrow. I'm upgrading from a FX-6100.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome, nice nickname.


Aww man, i'm almost seeing double here *sniffs drink* Nope, no achohol in there.....


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Just received my FX-8350 today (I know, I'm kind of late to the party). I'll be putting my rig together tomorrow. I'm upgrading from a FX-6100.


Semper Fi Marine!

I'm also a little late to the FX party. I ordered my 8320 and M5A99FX board on Monday. I've been running this Phenom II X3 720 for 3 years now and it has served me well, but it's time to put her to rest. The performance jump should be huge and I hope I get a good overclocker.

P.S. Welcome to a different kind of brotherhood









YEMX


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Welcome to the party!
> 
> I tried that undervolting idea and it works. Set the vcore to 1.54 in the bios and went from 4.7 to 4.8 to 4.9 using IBT, OCCT, and P95. Not one black screen although at 4.9 in P95 it lost a worker 12 minutes in.
> 
> Here is a short 10 minute chart of OCCT. I saw nothing getting warm.


Looks good.
That's probably the biggest advantage I have seen from my 9370 over the other 8 cores I have/had , it will run stable on less voltage at the same clock.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Hey cssorkinman, how were your temps on that 8320 @ 5.175 GHz? I'm hoping to get to at least 5 GHz, but I'll be using the CM Glacer 240L closed loop AIO cooler.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Hey cssorkinman, how were your temps on that 8320 @ 5.175 GHz? I'm hoping to get to at least 5 GHz, but I'll be using the CM Glacer 240L closed loop AIO cooler.


I was just testing it for a customer that i built that rig for. I didn't load it at all as it was on a stock cooler.
That CM should be good for everyday use at 4.8 ghz + if you have a good psu, motherboard and chip. If you try to run stress tests above that, I think it will eventually overwhelm the cooler however, just a guess though.
To be honest, that was probably an exceptional 8320, very early batch- almost the same as my "best " 8350.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was just testing it for a customer that i built that rig for. I didn't load it at all as it was on a stock cooler.
> That CM should be good for everyday use at 4.8 ghz + if you have a good psu, motherboard and chip. If you try to run stress tests above that, I think it will eventually overwhelm the cooler however, just a guess though.
> To be honest, that was probably an exceptional 8320, very early batch- almost the same as my "best " 8350.


Well, I'll be using the Asus M5A99FX R2.0 and I'm keeping the Antec EA650 watt psu from my current rig since I just bought it a year ago to replace the 450 watt that I had. I don't plan to run it at 5+ GHz 24/7 though. I just want to see how high I can get to validate it and maybe run a couple benches.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was just testing it for a customer that i built that rig for. I didn't load it at all as it was on a stock cooler.
> That CM should be good for everyday use at 4.8 ghz + if you have a good psu, motherboard and chip. If you try to run stress tests above that, I think it will eventually overwhelm the cooler however, just a guess though.
> To be honest, that was probably an exceptional 8320, very early batch- almost the same as my "best " 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be using the Asus M5A99FX R2.0 and I'm keeping the Antec EA650 watt psu from my current rig since I just bought it a year ago to replace the 450 watt that I had. I don't plan to run it at 5+ GHz 24/7 though. I just want to see how high I can get to validate it and maybe run a couple benches.
Click to expand...

No load situations pretty much come down to the silicon lottery . It lessens the need for great cooling or a honkin' psu. But, as is the case with my 9370, It does much better on the MSI board than the ASUS, which has me a bit puzzled as to why. I probably have some protection setting wrong with the CHV-Z that is holding things back, thats the most likely reason I can come up with.

A question , does your psu have multiple 12 volt rails with about 20 amps on each?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Just received my FX-8350 today (I know, I'm kind of late to the party). I'll be putting my rig together tomorrow. I'm upgrading from a FX-6100.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Just received my FX-8350 today (I know, I'm kind of late to the party). I'll be putting my rig together tomorrow. I'm upgrading from a FX-6100.
> 
> 
> 
> Semper Fi Marine!
> 
> I'm also a little late to the FX party. I ordered my 8320 and M5A99FX board on Monday. I've been running this Phenom II X3 720 for 3 years now and it has served me well, but it's time to put her to rest. The performance jump should be huge and I hope I get a good overclocker.
> 
> P.S. Welcome to a different kind of brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEMX
Click to expand...

have to ask that close to 1.6v are your vrms staying cool ? if so did you disable vcore monitoring, it will lock @ 1.6v iirc even if llc pushes it over 1.6

welcome all

a 240 should be able to hold 4.7 - 4.8 without issue in most cases


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No load situations pretty much come down to the silicon lottery . It lessens the need for great cooling or a honkin' psu. But, as is the case with my 9370, It does much better on the MSI board than the ASUS, which has me a bit puzzled as to why. I probably have some protection setting wrong with the CHV-Z that is holding things back, thats the most likely reason I can come up with.
> 
> A question , does your psu have multiple 12 volt rails with about 20 amps on each?


This Antec has 2 12v rails rated for 38 amps each. Why do you ask?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No load situations pretty much come down to the silicon lottery . It lessens the need for great cooling or a honkin' psu. But, as is the case with my 9370, It does much better on the MSI board than the ASUS, which has me a bit puzzled as to why. I probably have some protection setting wrong with the CHV-Z that is holding things back, thats the most likely reason I can come up with.
> 
> A question , does your psu have multiple 12 volt rails with about 20 amps on each?
> 
> 
> 
> This Antec has 2 12v rails rated for 38 amps each. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...

It's possible to trip the OCP pretty easy on psu's with multiple 12 volt rails with these chips. , just a word of caution. I' would make sure the psu you are using has OCP , might save you some grief on down the line.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's possible to trip the OCP pretty easy on psu's with multiple 12 volt rails with these chips. , just a word of caution. I' would make sure the psu you are using has OCP , might save you some grief on down the line.


Taken from the Antec product page:

http://store.antec.com/Product/power_supply-earthwatts/ea-650/0-761345-27650-4.aspx

Features:

*Three 12V output circuits provide added system stability
Industrial grade protection: OVP (Over Voltage Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), and OCP (Over Current Protection)*

I think I should be pretty safe with this psu, right?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Taken from the Antec product page:
> 
> http://store.antec.com/Product/power_supply-earthwatts/ea-650/0-761345-27650-4.aspx
> 
> Features:
> 
> *Three 12V output circuits provide added system stability
> Industrial grade protection: OVP (Over Voltage Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), and OCP (Over Current Protection)*
> 
> I think I should be pretty safe with this psu, right?


pretty safe is in the eye of the beholder... safe? theoretical, yup.

limiting in terms of overclocks you can achieve on anything. Undoubtedly
I see it this way, I may be wrong.

but best case scenereo, your motherboard/cpu/ram/pcie slots get half {320 givee or take} take away 100 all that - 125 for the processor @ stock so you've got 100w to oc with give or take as long as your not running more then one ODD, SSD/HDD, and more then two dimms of ram. so i would say 4.7 might be the most you should hope for. in terms of OC.


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

Hey guys,just want to know whether my Hyper 212 evo with dual fans has been seated properly.Here are my temps after an hour of BF3.*FX 8350 is at stock settings with turbo core disabled*.Anything abnormal in them?


----------



## Alastair

My be quiet 850 has 4 12v rails... Ill need to check the amperage on them. Might just switch it to single rail mode.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> Hey guys,just want to know whether my Hyper 212 evo with dual fans has been seated properly.Here are my temps after an hour of BF3.*FX 8350 is at stock settings with turbo core disabled*.Anything abnormal in them?


i would say that's close..

how are you applying the thermal paste?

pea sized dot in the middle will suffice. other then that you are at about the temperature that i would expect from that cooler

i would be worried about you PSU at the moment....


----------



## Pyriss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Semper Fi Marine!
> 
> I'm also a little late to the FX party. I ordered my 8320 and M5A99FX board on Monday. I've been running this Phenom II X3 720 for 3 years now and it has served me well, but it's time to put her to rest. The performance jump should be huge and I hope I get a good overclocker.
> 
> P.S. Welcome to a different kind of brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEMX


same config ,y have 4500 cpu stable and voltaje cpu 1.4V ,if you need my setting;s pm me


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would say that's close..
> 
> how are you applying the thermal paste?
> 
> pea sized dot in the middle will suffice. other then that you are at about the temperature that i would expect from that cooler
> 
> i would be worried about you PSU at the moment....


on a corsair hx 650 psu.are those temps ok?.I had used the pea technique
My ambient room temp is 28c


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would say that's close..
> 
> how are you applying the thermal paste?
> 
> pea sized dot in the middle will suffice. other then that you are at about the temperature that i would expect from that cooler
> 
> i would be worried about you PSU at the moment....
> 
> 
> 
> on a corsair hx 650 psu.are those temps ok?.I had used the pea technique
> My ambient room temp is 28c
Click to expand...

If you can make a rig in the rigbuilder in the top right hand corner of the page it will be a lot easier to help you out buddy!


----------



## Durvelle27

Looks like i fixed my low Physics score problem. Thx guys

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Looks like i fixed my low Physics score problem. Thx guys
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


What was wrong?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What was wrong?


Raised RAM from 1866MHz to 2133MHz and oddly enough it worked

Both runs at 4.8GHz but different mem speeds

1866MHz - Physics: 8065

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7731980

Vs

2133MHz - Physics: 8542

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Raised RAM from 1866MHz to 2133MHz and oddly enough it worked
> 
> Both runs at 4.8GHz but different mem speeds
> 
> 1866MHz - Physics: 8065
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7731980
> 
> Vs
> 
> 2133MHz - Physics: 8542
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


Actually the same thing has happened to me.

Corsair Dominator 1866Mhz, 8350 @ 4.91Ghz = Physics Score 8267

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1151742

G-Skill TridentX 2400Mhz, 8350 @ 5.05Ghz = Physics Score 9716

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1441733

And i doubt 100Mhz on the CPU made up 1500 points


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually the same thing has happened to me.
> 
> Corsair Dominator 1866Mhz, 8350 @ 4.91Ghz = Physics Score 8267
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1151742
> 
> G-Skill TridentX 2400Mhz, 8350 @ 5.05Ghz = Physics Score 9716
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1441733
> 
> And i doubt 100Mhz on the CPU made up 1500 points


Gonna see if my RAM can handle 2400MHz and do another run


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Gonna see if my RAM can handle 2400MHz and do another run


Looking forward to the result


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking forward to the result


2400MHz - Physics: 8683

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765974


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 2400MHz - Physics: 8683
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765974


what is your CPU/NB clock at with those RAM speeds?

I noticed a nice performance boost with higher CPU/NB.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 2400MHz - Physics: 8683
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765974


Well thats an extra 140 points there, Not a massive impact over 2133Mhz but still a bunch better than 1866Mhz.

I'll downclock my Ram to 1866 tomorrow and run through a few tests at 1866, 2133 and 2400 just to see if it's the same results with 16GB vs 8GB of Ram.

This is proving interesting


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what is your CPU/NB clock at with those RAM speeds?
> 
> I noticed a nice performance boost with higher CPU/NB.


CPU/NB - 2600MHz
HT - 2400MHz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> CPU/NB - 2600MHz
> HT - 2400MHz


Aha, why are you running the HT at lower than stock speed? The stock speed is 2600 but i assumed you knew that.

Try setting them at the same speed, in your case 2600 and run again, i think you get a nice performance boost.

Also when you set them higher you might need some more volts on the NB or HT.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what is your CPU/NB clock at with those RAM speeds?
> 
> I noticed a nice performance boost with higher CPU/NB.


Actually thats a good point, i went from 2400Mhz to 2700Mhz and that was a good boost.

I forgot about that


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, why are you running the HT at lower than stock speed? The stock speed is 2600 but i assumed you knew that.
> 
> Try setting them at the same speed, in your case 2600 and run again, i think you get a nice performance boost.
> 
> Also when you set them higher you might need some more volts on the NB or HT.


I believe

NB Stock is 2600

&

HT Stock is 2400

if i'm not mistaken


----------



## hurricane28

I don't think so, HT is stock 2600 and NB is stock 2200.

From what i saw is that its best to have both close to each other for the best results.

2200 MHz NB is good for 1866 MHz RAM and if you overclock it you need also overclock the CPU/NB to keep up with the RAM speed. the same with HT link, if you run lower than stock your scores drop too.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't think so, HT is stock 2600 and NB is stock 2200.
> 
> From what i saw is that its best to have both close to each other for the best results.
> 
> 2200 MHz NB is good for 1866 MHz RAM and if you overclock it you need also overclock the CPU/NB to keep up with the RAM speed. the same with HT link, if you run lower than stock your scores drop too.


weird

My board shows max

CPU/NB - 3200MHz

&

HT - 2400MHz

unless i raise the FSB


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> weird
> 
> My board shows max
> 
> CPU/NB - 3200MHz
> 
> &
> 
> HT - 2400MHz
> 
> unless i raise the FSB


Hmm that is weird indeed lol

In my bios stock is, 2200 NB and HT 2600 i can set the CPU/NB as high as the CPU frequency but if i want higher HT i need higher FSB.

It depends on the board i guess, but i am pretty sure the HT is stock 2600 and CPU/NB stock is 2200 because when i clear my cmos i go to these settings.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm that is weird indeed lol
> 
> In my bios stock is, 2200 NB and HT 2600 i can set the CPU/NB as high as the CPU frequency but if i want higher HT i need higher FSB.
> 
> It depends on the board i guess, but i am pretty sure the HT is stock 2600 and CPU/NB stock is 2200 because when i clear my cmos i go to these settings.


Set my BIOs to default and i got this

CPU/NB - 2400MHz
HT - 2200MHz


----------



## kahboom

That because your motherboards system bus is only 4.8gt's which is 2400mhz x 2= 4800 unlike others which support the full 5.2gt's or 2600mhz times two. http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A97_EVO/#specifications stock for fx chips are 2200mhz cpu/nb and 2600mhz ht but will run what the motherboard supports. You would have to use fsb overclocking to go past your limit.


----------



## hurricane28

Well, maybe some boards need an higher FSB to get the 8350 stock speeds i guess.

Did you try your RAM profile too?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, maybe some boards need an higher FSB to get the 8350 stock speeds i guess.
> 
> Did you try your RAM profile too?


i'll try that later than kinda tired







6am here and i have not


----------



## Wirerat

2400 ht link is what all 970 chipsets are.


----------



## Alastair

Just validated 5 GHz at 1.5v. Hopefully it will be stableish... And I can do some 3D mark benches!

http://valid.canardpc.com/uewclg


----------



## Devildog8791

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome, nice nickname. That's a nice upgrade from the 6100. What motherboard do you have?


Thanks, your nickname is outstanding as well. Jarhead from 1987 to 1991. Semper Fidelis

I have the Sabertooth 990FX (First Gen). It has been a good board with the FX-6100 so I didn't think that an upgrade was worth it just yet. The only thing that I really wish I had that the newer boards have is PCI 3.0.

I also bought a Corsair Air 540 and a Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD to put it all together with. I am currently using the Coolermaster Centurian 5 case that I bought back in 2006. I figured it was time for an upgrade on that. It sucks have to take the motherboard out if you want to change HSF's.

Once I get it all together, I am going to get going on the Rig Builder option.


----------



## Devildog8791

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Semper Fi Marine!
> 
> I'm also a little late to the FX party. I ordered my 8320 and M5A99FX board on Monday. I've been running this Phenom II X3 720 for 3 years now and it has served me well, but it's time to put her to rest. The performance jump should be huge and I hope I get a good overclocker.
> 
> P.S. Welcome to a different kind of brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEMX


Semper Fi!!

I've done a lot of browsing in here through the different forums, but I realized that was my first post. I have gotten a lot of good information though, so I am glad to be part of the brotherhood.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Semper Fi!!
> 
> I've done a lot of browsing in here through the different forums, but I realized that was my first post. I have gotten a lot of good information though, so I am glad to be part of the brotherhood.


Ya, I've been browsing for a few years here but just started becoming more active in the forums this past year. Most of the guys here are really helpful and I've learned a hell of a lot more here than I did at my previous tech job. Glad to have another service member part of the community.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Thanks, your nickname is outstanding as well. Jarhead from 1987 to 1991. Semper Fidelis
> 
> I have the Sabertooth 990FX (First Gen). It has been a good board with the FX-6100 so I didn't think that an upgrade was worth it just yet. The only thing that I really wish I had that the newer boards have is PCI 3.0.
> 
> I also bought a Corsair Air 540 and a Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB SSD to put it all together with. I am currently using the Coolermaster Centurian 5 case that I bought back in 2006. I figured it was time for an upgrade on that. It sucks have to take the motherboard out if you want to change HSF's.
> 
> Once I get it all together, I am going to get going on the Rig Builder option.


Welcome!


----------



## Devildog8791

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just validated 5 GHz at 1.5v. Hopefully it will be stableish... And I can do some 3D mark benches!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uewclg


It would surprise me if it didn't need a little bit more oomph to be stable. Both 8350's I have are in the neighborhood of 1.535 volts to run 3d benches at 5ghz +.
I can get "crazy" (hehe im betting you get the reference) validations at low voltages however.


Stumbled upon my first 4.0ghz validation- blast from the past







http://valid.canardpc.com/831024

Stock cooling , need to put it under the loop and turn it loose


----------



## Melcar

Starting to OC my new FX 8320. First thing I noticed is that stock values are a bit different than what is posted in the OP:

CPU speed: 3.5GHz (4GHz Turbo)
NB speed: 2.2GHz
HTT speed: 2.4GHz

Is my board downclocking the CPU for some reason? It's a 970 chip, so maybe Asus puts lower stock values? No idea. Using these values as base for my overclock anyway.

Right now I'm testing:
CPU at 4.0GHz (turbo off)
HTT at 2.2GHz (it's on "auto" and for some reason the board downclocks it when I increase the NB)
NB at 2.4GHz, and the RAM at 1600MHz (it's cheap 1333MHz RAM, so I'm not gonna push it too much.

So far so good with OCCT Linpack. This thing really heats up.

What other things do you guys use for stress testing? Prime produces errors even at stock, and I read somewhere that it's "normal" with FX chips.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just validated 5 GHz at 1.5v. Hopefully it will be stableish... And I can do some 3D mark benches!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uewclg
> 
> 
> 
> It would surprise me if it didn't need a little bit more oomph to be stable. Both 8350's I have are in the neighborhood of 1.535 volts to run 3d benches at 5ghz +.
> I can get "crazy" (hehe im betting you get the reference) validations at low voltages however.
> 
> 
> Stumbled upon my first 4.0ghz validation- blast from the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/831024
> 
> Stock cooling , need to put it under the loop and turn it loose
Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean. But I just can't get anywhere with ,aking 5GHz stable. My temps are bad. I guess it is time to give my loop a clean.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Starting to OC my new FX 8320. First thing I noticed is that stock values are a bit different than what is posted in the OP:
> 
> CPU speed: 3.5GHz (4GHz Turbo)
> NB speed: 2.2GHz
> HTT speed: 2.4GHz
> 
> Is my board downclocking the CPU for some reason? It's a 970 chip, so maybe Asus puts lower stock values? No idea. Using these values as base for my overclock anyway.
> 
> Right now I'm testing:
> CPU at 4.0GHz (turbo off)
> HTT at 2.2GHz (it's on "auto" and for some reason the board downclocks it when I increase the NB)
> NB at 2.4GHz, and the RAM at 1600MHz (it's cheap 1333MHz RAM, so I'm not gonna push it too much.
> 
> So far so good with OCCT Linpack. This thing really heats up.
> 
> *What other things do you guys use for stress testing? Prime produces errors even at stock, and I read somewhere that it's "normal" with FX chips.*


I think Intel Burn Test is a good stress testing program to use. And I have heard that Prime95 can produce errors with the FX chips. Just be careful with that board, I think it's only a 4+1 power phase so that could be affecting your overclock as well.


----------



## miklkit

This 9590 seems to have a voltage limit. It runs fine at 1.55v in the bios which translates to 1.496-1.5v under stress testing. The next step up is 1.56v and this results in a BSOD. The only way out is to flip the power switch on the PSU off and on. Temps are fine in the 50-52C range. This is a multi only test. No turbo or fsb.

I'm starting to think this one is defective.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This 9590 seems to have a voltage limit. It runs fine at 1.55v in the bios which translates to 1.496-1.5v under stress testing. The next step up is 1.56v and this results in a BSOD. The only way out is to flip the power switch on the PSU off and on. Temps are fine in the 50-52C range. This is a multi only test. No turbo or fsb.
> 
> I'm starting to think this one is defective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This 9590 seems to have a voltage limit. It runs fine at 1.55v in the bios which translates to 1.496-1.5v under stress testing. The next step up is 1.56v and this results in a BSOD. The only way out is to flip the power switch on the PSU off and on. Temps are fine in the 50-52C range. This is a multi only test. No turbo or fsb.
> 
> I'm starting to think this one is defective.


It's most likely temps, they spike so hard so fast that programs sometimes don't have time to reflect it prior to shutdown. This is particularly troublesome on my 9370 and was a big reason I suggested undervolting earlier.


----------



## miklkit

I have never had a black screen like this before and have no clue as to what is causing it. With the 8350 if I tried settings that were way out there it might blue screen, but never anything like this.

If it is temps spiking could the TIM used be part of it? I'm using Antec Formula 7 for the first time and I could smell it last night. Not so today. Also, it is running at 1.56v today with no black screen and I am about to try 1.57v next. Does this stuff need to cure more?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have never had a black screen like this before and have no clue as to what is causing it. With the 8350 if I tried settings that were way out there it might blue screen, but never anything like this.
> 
> If it is temps spiking could the TIM used be part of it? I'm using Antec MX7 for the first time and I could smell it last night. Not so today. Also, it is running at 1.56v today with no black screen and I am about to try 1.57v next. Does this stuff need to cure more?


It's just a very hot running chip when pushed above stock. I have a 480mm radiator equipped loop with half inch ID tubing, a 5 gallon per minute pump and some good fans. It will run very cool undervolted , even at speeds above stock, but will quickly shoot above 62 C running benches over about 5.1 ghz and 1.55 volts+. It's a very finicky chip.


----------



## miklkit

That's the thing. I'm trying to get it stable at stock speeds. 5ghz is it and it either BSODs or fails the test or both. I never see the spikes, it looks fine and then poof gone. It has not gotten close to 62C yet either. It can do 4.8, maybe 4.9, but no way will it do 5.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Alright guys.. what do you think of this score?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7769051


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Alright guys.. what do you think of this score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7769051


1 thing springs to mind, poor physics










well u did ask


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Alright guys.. what do you think of this score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7769051


ehh


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1 thing springs to mind, poor physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well u did ask


um mm this is 3d11 not firestrike


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> um mm this is 3d11 not firestrike


yes u should be hitting 9400

i dont do firestrike dude, 3d11 all the way baby


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes u should be hitting 9400
> 
> i dont do firestrike dude, 3d11 all the way baby


Not at 5GHz


----------



## X-Alt

Its good compared to mine, only 6K physix







How much of an increase would I see with a Corsair A70 vs a 212 EVO? I am really looking to hit 4.6...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Its good compared to mine, only 6K physix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of an increase would I see with a Corsair A70 vs a 212 EVO? I am really looking to hit 4.6...


Not much of a big improvement if any

H100 or DH 14


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Not much of a big improvement if any
> 
> H100 or DH 14


The issue is that after the "crishmez ermehgawd rush", the $40 refurb H80 is gone, the D14, Phanteks and regular H100 have prices jacked sky high + shipping. I am 15 and on a budget, should I wait a month or two for my funds to rebuild so I have some in reserve and then get a Kulher 920/H80/etc?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Not at 5GHz


oh really? ill try and fnid my screenshot of when i had 9400n


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Starting to OC my new FX 8320. First thing I noticed is that stock values are a bit different than what is posted in the OP:
> 
> CPU speed: 3.5GHz (4GHz Turbo)
> NB speed: 2.2GHz
> HTT speed: 2.4GHz
> 
> Is my board downclocking the CPU for some reason? It's a 970 chip, so maybe Asus puts lower stock values? No idea. Using these values as base for my overclock anyway.
> 
> Right now I'm testing:
> CPU at 4.0GHz (turbo off)
> HTT at 2.2GHz (it's on "auto" and for some reason the board downclocks it when I increase the NB)
> NB at 2.4GHz, and the RAM at 1600MHz (it's cheap 1333MHz RAM, so I'm not gonna push it too much.
> 
> So far so good with OCCT Linpack. This thing really heats up.
> 
> What other things do you guys use for stress testing? Prime produces errors even at stock, and I read somewhere that it's "normal" with FX chips.


sounds to me like you have an old ver of prime. try the new one

ibtavx ( NOT REGULAR ibt ) found in the opening post of this thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Alright guys.. what do you think of this score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7769051


looks good man !


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> oh really? ill try and fnid my screenshot of when i had 9400n


If you show me I'll aim to get it better.. I have a rushed oc going cause I had to flash my bios for testing


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If you show me I'll aim to get it better.. I have a rushed oc going cause I had to flash my bios for testing


im trying lol, cant find it yet but i got about 20 links to get through

megaman saw it but i dont think he'd remember lol

also man how long have u known me and i ever fake it?


----------



## Mega Man

never seen in my life..... but i think he means one like this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211


----------



## cssorkinman

I think this is my best phys at 5 ghz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


----------



## Alatar

Got back home from France and had a package waiting:



chilling on my current setup:



and chilling with my other currently unused AMD chips:


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If you show me I'll aim to get it better.. I have a rushed oc going cause I had to flash my bios for testing


F3RS, you need to try your luck with a new Vish is you actually want to do something other than have nightmares of your 8350 being a bad chip







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-AMD-FX-8300-Vishera-CPU-3-3GHz-Max-4-2GHz-8-core-Soket-AM3-AMD-Cooler-/331089659291?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d167b459b


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Got back home from France and had a package waiting:
> 
> 
> 
> chilling on my current setup:
> 
> 
> 
> and chilling with my other currently unused AMD chips:


How do you like those Geil evo's?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How do you like those Geil evo's?


Haven't actually gotten around to testing them... So I'll let you know once I do haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How do you like those Geil evo's?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't actually gotten around to testing them... So I'll let you know once I do haha
Click to expand...

I had 4 gb's of Evo 1's and me being the worlds worst memory tweaker - I never did get them to perform as well as I would have liked. 2.2 volt ddr2 I believe.

I had some geil veloce 1600 rated ram that came free with my GD-80, I should have never gotten rid of them, they worked great with that motherboard


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> F3RS, you need to try your luck with a new Vish is you actually want to do something other than have nightmares of your 8350 being a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-AMD-FX-8300-Vishera-CPU-3-3GHz-Max-4-2GHz-8-core-Soket-AM3-AMD-Cooler-/331089659291?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d167b459b


Wanna ship me one?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had 4 gb's of Evo 1's and me being the worlds worst memory tweaker - I never did get them to perform as well as I would have liked. 2.2 volt ddr2 I believe.
> 
> I had some geil evoce 1600 rated ram that came free with my GD-80, I should have never gotten rid of them, they worked great with that motherboard


Hmm GEIL, my friend had some 1.5V 2133 DDR3 kits of EVO Leggara for testing last year (he used to be a real bencher and serious OCer before 2010 when his wallet bit him in the a$$ with dual 5870 Eyefinity 6s and a custom loop + 920, but nowadays he just OCs RAM and cards and then RMAs them to get new ones to rinse and repeat







) He could not get them running 2133 without a boost to 1.6 on his Sabertooth X58 and still claims to still have not found a better kit then the original Tridents..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Hmm GEIL, my friend had some 1.5V 2133 DDR3 kits of EVO Leggara for testing last year (he used to be a real bencher and serious OCer before 2010 when his wallet bit him in the a$$ with dual 5870 Eyefinity 6s and a custom loop + 920, but nowadays he just OCs RAM and cards and then RMAs them to get new ones to rinse and repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) He could not get them running 2133 without a boost to 1.6 on his Sabertooth X58 and still claims to still have not found a better kit then the original Tridents..


My kit would put those tridents a run


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> My kit would put those tridents a run


Triple Channel will not be on your side, X58 POWER







. Im gonna email him to get some of these kits and put them to the test..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> F3RS, you need to try your luck with a new Vish is you actually want to do something other than have nightmares of your 8350 being a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-AMD-FX-8300-Vishera-CPU-3-3GHz-Max-4-2GHz-8-core-Soket-AM3-AMD-Cooler-/331089659291?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d167b459b
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna ship me one?
Click to expand...

95 watt chip, interesting . That cooler it comes with would probably struggle even at that TDP lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im trying lol, cant find it yet but i got about 20 links to get through
> 
> megaman saw it but i dont think he'd remember lol
> 
> also man how long have u known me and i ever fake it?


I didn't say you faked it. I just said its not at 5GHz. Which means not 5000MHz maybe 5.1+

@5GHz highest Physics I've achieved is 9200


----------



## Kalistoval

Need to know what yall think about my cinebench run im at 4.8 ghz IBT AVX Stable on high 40 times. I have tested so many diffrent methods and this here is the best I have been able to overclock. I noticed a pattern, my cpu would need around 0.047 to 0.050v per overclock to stabilize. The thing is at full load It stands in at 1.56v on all cores under max load and temps are at 45 it has spiked to 50 but very very very very extremely rare that it would spike to 50 my mosfets stay matching the 45 im runing my NB at 2600 mhz 1.3v and makes no difference in temp my rams are running xmp profile 1.65v SINGLE Channel because my phanteks with 4 phanteks fans takes up so much space I do have a set of Samsung wonder ram I will end up swapping them out for theoretically for me 1.56v + 0.050 should stabilize 5 Ghz Oh and most Importantly here is what I found out helped me bring my temps down dramatically I turned LLC to medium it is the only setting that would allow my temps to stay so low under such a high voltage Hpc did not help as far as I know and also the on board usb 3 controller disabled help me test and bring temps down because while its enabled it makes my system load 20% usage across all cores


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 95 watt chip, interesting . That cooler it comes with would probably struggle even at that TDP lol


Wanna get one of these and test it on a vish 4 teh lolz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 95 watt chip, interesting . That cooler it comes with would probably struggle even at that TDP lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna get one of these and test it on a vish 4 teh lolz
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102
Click to expand...

I want to build a waterblock around that thing and plop it on a Vish, what do you think about that?
A friend of mine swears by that cooler btw


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I want to build a waterblock around that thing and plop it on a Vish, what do you think about that?
> A friend of mine swears by that cooler btw


Not a bad idea, I was gonna suggest you this too







When my friend (the one mentioned a few posts above) looks at it, he thinks of his 775 Shenanigans with a super-lapped Q6600 that has been sitting in a wood box for the past 3 years with an old ROG Blitz Formula Board (He offered me them when I first told him I was gonna build, which he had been trying to convince my father to allow it, but I declined the set since I was hooked on researching the 8320/AMD Platform by then) ... It will be easier to make a block outta since all you gotta do is drill a nice big round hole and weld a tube mount. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tuniq-Tower-Heatsink-/151030878301?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item232a24505d


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I want to build a waterblock around that thing and plop it on a Vish, what do you think about that?
> A friend of mine swears by that cooler btw


Yes please I'll buy on if you do lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I want to build a waterblock around that thing and plop it on a Vish, what do you think about that?
> A friend of mine swears by that cooler btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please I'll buy on if you do lol
Click to expand...

Sure looks like it would be a heat dissapating monster if you could get it done.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I didn't say you faked it. I just said its not at 5GHz. Which means not 5000MHz maybe 5.1+
> 
> @5GHz highest Physics I've achieved is 9200


He was referring to me. Which I know he doesn't fake.. I'm sure I could get high physics.. i just have a weaker of on my chip due to super fast overclocking.. did it in less than an hour. It'd fail any stress test but I can game c3 on it


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sure looks like it would be a heat dissapating monster if you could get it done.


Lets get buying, shall we. That dremel looks better now, doesn't it?

Also, some nostalgia when CPU PCB colors were better :
-> EPIC KEYCHAIN http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-64-FX-53-2-4GHz-Socket-939-940-CPU-Processor-ADAFX53CEP5AT-1-/111245051365?pt=CPUs&hash=item19e6b8c5e5 WALLET MUST BE HAPPY <-


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sure looks like it would be a heat dissapating monster if you could get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get buying, shall we. That dremel looks better now, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

A CNC might be easier....lol. I'd like to try something like that.

I have a ton of old HSF's sitting here and have often thought of making my own pot using one of them as a base. I would use square tubing for the sides and rhino line them inside and out to seal and insulate them .


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> F3RS, you need to try your luck with a new Vish is you actually want to do something other than have nightmares of your 8350 being a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-AMD-FX-8300-Vishera-CPU-3-3GHz-Max-4-2GHz-8-core-Soket-AM3-AMD-Cooler-/331089659291?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d167b459b
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna ship me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 95 watt chip, interesting . That cooler it comes with would probably struggle even at that TDP lol
Click to expand...

These bulk vishera's look like chinese fakes.. Even though you do not get such a thing in CPU's I guess these are the tray and OEM processors that Ebay somehow managed to get hold of. I wonder how they OC? Any body have an 8300 here?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A CNC might be easier....lol. I'd like to try something like that.
> 
> I have a ton of old HSF's sitting here and have often thought of making my own pot using one of them as a base. I would use square tubing for the sides and rhino line them inside and out to seal and insulate them .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A CNC might be easier....lol. I'd like to try something like that.
> 
> I have a ton of old HSF's sitting here and have often thought of making my own pot using one of them as a base. I would use square tubing for the sides and rhino line them inside and out to seal and insulate them .


Well, get one of your old HSFs (preferably the one linked) and send it over to someone who has a CNC and watch your efforts kill 10C







Now we will see who has the courage to say "ERMEHGAWD SINGLE THREAD ON AMD SUCKS GUSIE AND TEH I7 SPANKS IT EVEREHWHERE TIS WURTH YAR MUNEH"


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> These bulk vishera's look like chinese fakes.. Even though you do not get such a thing in CPU's I guess these are the tray and OEM processors that Ebay somehow managed to get hold of. I wonder how they OC? Any body have an 8300 here?


That was part of the joke, to get him to try an 8300 and see if it OCs better than his unlucky 8350 (I highly doubt they will pass 4.5 cause dat binning)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> That was part of the joke, to get him to try an 8300 and see if it OCs better than his unlucky 8350 (I highly doubt they will pass 4.5 cause dat binning)


Oh it would lol..


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Oh it would lol..


Your 8350s okay from what I see, but I will find out really how bad it is when I get my H100 when the huge prices clear up..


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> F3RS, you need to try your luck with a new Vish is you actually want to do something other than have nightmares of your 8350 being a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-AMD-FX-8300-Vishera-CPU-3-3GHz-Max-4-2GHz-8-core-Soket-AM3-AMD-Cooler-/331089659291?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d167b459b
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna ship me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 95 watt chip, interesting . That cooler it comes with would probably struggle even at that TDP lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These bulk vishera's look like chinese fakes.. Even though you do not get such a thing in CPU's I guess these are the tray and OEM processors that Ebay somehow managed to get hold of. I wonder how they OC? Any body have an 8300 here?
Click to expand...

True, but their sure is some GPU fakes...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Your 8350s okay from what I see, but I will find out really how bad it is when I get my H100 when the huge prices clear up..


I would say that it is not exactly a dud but it is not a great clocker.. the volts that I have to push to hit the same clocks as everyone else is about .08 more. which is a huge margin However the IMC on my chip is absolutely wonderful.. so it has its gives and takes


----------



## Devildog83

I have been unable to find the answer to this question - in 3DMark11 or Firestrike, why would the combined score be worse with X-Fire as opposed to a single card?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have been unable to find the answer to this question - in 3DMark11 or Firestrike, why would the combined score be worse with X-Fire as opposed to a single card?


Unknown. I will have a look and do a single card run to see if it happens with me as well. But I can't understand why. The only logical explanation that I can think of is that using X-Fire uses a few more CPU resources?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> F3RS, you need to try your luck with a new Vish is you actually want to do something other than have nightmares of your 8350 being a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulk-AMD-FX-8300-Vishera-CPU-3-3GHz-Max-4-2GHz-8-core-Soket-AM3-AMD-Cooler-/331089659291?pt=CPUs&hash=item4d167b459b
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna ship me one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 95 watt chip, interesting . That cooler it comes with would probably struggle even at that TDP lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These bulk vishera's look like chinese fakes.. Even though you do not get such a thing in CPU's I guess these are the tray and OEM processors that Ebay somehow managed to get hold of. I wonder how they OC? Any body have an 8300 here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but their sure is some GPU fakes...
Click to expand...

GPU fakes like what???? Imagine someone brings an 8300 to the club and it actually ends up being similar to 8320 in terms of overclockability????


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> GPU fakes like what???? Imagine someone brings an 8300 to the club and it actually ends up being similar to 8320 in terms of overclockability????


If it was $100 or less than i'd give it a crack but seeing as it's only $10 less than an 8350 i'l pass thanks









I would love to see one in action though


----------



## Devildog8791

Is it best to run Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 with the 8350? I have both available to me but want the best performance. I have the ASUS Sabertooth FX990 motherboard.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Is it best to run Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 with the 8350? I have both available to me but want the best performance. I have the ASUS Sabertooth FX990 motherboard.


Either or. Win 7 you need to install patches


----------



## Devildog8791

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Either or. Win 7 you need to install patches


Thanks, I wasn't sure because I see a lot of people on here still running Windows 7. I thought maybe I was missing something.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't sure because I see a lot of people on here still running Windows 7. I thought maybe I was missing something.


Because alot of us prefer Windows 7 but either would be fine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't sure because I see a lot of people on here still running Windows 7. I thought maybe I was missing something.


win 8 has issues with hwbot.org so they cancelled any benchmarks on win8

not sure if 8.1 faced the same issues

i say go win7!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't sure because I see a lot of people on here still running Windows 7. I thought maybe I was missing something.


It's like the vista effect.. Also benches on win 8 aren't valid to post on hwbot.org


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Unknown. I will have a look and do a single card run to see if it happens with me as well. But I can't understand why. The only logical explanation that I can think of is that using X-Fire uses a few more CPU resources?


Thanks Alastair,

It's weird, I get high GPU and Physics score but the combined scores (mainly FireStrike) are in the toilet. Could it have anything to do with how my copy of Windows interacts with FutureMark "system info"? I get weird things like it lists my card as an HIS and once in a while it lists stock clocks when I am overclocked.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It's like the vista effect.. Also benches on win 8 aren't valid to post on hwbot.org


Vista wasn't bad TBH, it just had a few initial start issues.
Vista=Bulldozer FX8150
SP1= Piledriver FX8350
SP2 = Piledriver FX5950


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It's like the vista effect.. Also benches on win 8 aren't valid to post on hwbot.org
> 
> 
> 
> Vista wasn't bad TBH, it just had a few initial start issues.
> Vista=Bulldozer FX8150
> SP1= Piledriver FX8350
> SP2 = Piledriver FX5950
Click to expand...

The biggest problem with Vista was that at the time of release, it was such a resource hog that most people who installed it felt it ran like a$$.
I had so many people that came to me looking to make their rigs run better. Most of them were people who bought pre-builts sold with the least amount of ram that XP required to run so as to be cheap for the customer or profitable for the company.
The conspiracy theorist in me wonders if the initial hoggish nature of Vista was intentionally made to be that way so as to help boost pc sales for the big pre-built pc makers. Yes, I don a tinfoil hat occasionally









When it was finally "finished" it was actually a pretty good OS, but by that time it's reputation had already been tainted.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The biggest problem with Vista was that at the time of release, it was such a resource hog that most people who installed it felt it ran like a$$.
> I had so many people that came to me looking to make their rigs run better. Most of them were people who bought pre-builts sold with the least amount of ram that XP required to run so as to be cheap for the customer or profitable for the company.
> The conspiracy theorist in me wonders if the initial hoggish nature of Vista was intentionally made to be that way so as to help boost pc sales for the big pre-built pc makers. Yes, I don a tinfoil hat occasionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it was finally "finished" it was actually a pretty good OS, but by that time it's reputation had already been tainted.


Sounds like the story of AMD FX







Anyways, progress on your LOL all cophurr waterhurrblock?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The biggest problem with Vista was that at the time of release, it was such a resource hog that most people who installed it felt it ran like a$$.
> I had so many people that came to me looking to make their rigs run better. Most of them were people who bought pre-builts sold with the least amount of ram that XP required to run so as to be cheap for the customer or profitable for the company.
> The conspiracy theorist in me wonders if the initial hoggish nature of Vista was intentionally made to be that way so as to help boost pc sales for the big pre-built pc makers. Yes, I don a tinfoil hat occasionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it was finally "finished" it was actually a pretty good OS, but by that time it's reputation had already been tainted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the story of AMD FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, progress on your LOL all cophurr waterhurrblock?
Click to expand...

Still ensiled with the rest of my " wonder if that would work" ideas.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Still ensiled with the rest of my " wonder if that would work" ideas.


Simply put, tell them (the plasma cutting service if you have it) to burn a hole into the TT V1 and weld a fitting and you should be in business. Alternatively, you could try this


----------



## NicksTricks007

@ devildog8791

I'd say just go with Windows 8.1. But it all comes down to personal preference. I have a laptop that I recently upgraded to 8.1 and I really don't see any difference besides the UI. There is a very slight performance advantage in certain applications and games, but in my opinion it isn't worth it to upgrade. However, since you do have both already available to you, you may as well go with 8.1. You'll just have to get used to the metro UI if you haven't used 8 yet, but you can always revert back to the classic 7 desktop albeit you'll have to do a little tweaking to get the "start menu" to your liking. Though, like others have said, you can't go wrong with either version


----------



## Devildog8791

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It's like the vista effect.. Also benches on win 8 aren't valid to post on hwbot.org


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Because alot of us prefer Windows 7 but either would be fine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> win 8 has issues with hwbot.org so they cancelled any benchmarks on win8
> 
> not sure if 8.1 faced the same issues
> 
> i say go win7!!


I think I will just dust off Windows 95 and call it good!!

No seriously, I think I will just go ahead and install Windows 7 64-bit and then look for the patches. Are they Microsoft patches?


----------



## Devildog8791

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> @ devildog8791
> 
> I'd say just go with Windows 8.1. But it all comes down to personal preference. I have a laptop that I recently upgraded to 8.1 and I really don't see any difference besides the UI. There is a very slight performance advantage in certain applications and games, but in my opinion it isn't worth it to upgrade. However, since you do have both already available to you, you may as well go with 8.1. You'll just have to get used to the metro UI if you haven't used 8 yet, but you can always revert back to the classic 7 desktop albeit you'll have to do a little tweaking to get the "start menu" to your liking. Though, like others have said, you can't go wrong with either version


I guess you posted this while I was trying to get mine typed up. I heard that Windows 8 takes advantage of the cores better, but I wanted real world experience from the forum. I have used Windows 8 and it doesn't bother me to use it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> I think I will just dust off Windows 95 and call it good!!
> 
> No seriously, I think I will just go ahead and install Windows 7 64-bit and then look for the patches. Are they Microsoft patches?


 hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


there u go, u need install 1 before the other

i forget which is first lol


----------



## Devildog8791

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file
> 
> 
> there u go, u need install 1 before the other
> 
> i forget which is first lol


Thanks. I just did a search and the KB2645594 update gets installed first and then the KB2646060 update.


----------



## Melcar

So far so good.



Gonna try for 4.2GHz next weekend. Gets too hot at +0.1 vcore so I don't have much to play with. Probably could go further temp. wise if I don't touch the NB, but I want to OC everything. These Jetflos are driving me insane though. I don't mind LOUD as long as it's a "solid" sound, but these things sound like they are shredding through metal, the same noise one would get when you put a high pressure fan behind a stamped metal panel. I guess the FRIO is just to thick for the type of air flow these fans give out.


----------



## Mega Man

:O look at the top score ~ * valid results


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> :O look at the top score ~ * valid results


It would look something like this from top down

Good job








Throw some more clock into that Vish and push the physic to 10k +









EDIT: lol ghost draft save ftw....


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha i was trying, i convinced myself my ud7 does not want to do 5ghz, but i forgot one thing i have learned to get this board to work, if it fails you have to load stock settings, reboot, and then oc again.... kinda a pain. hope giga is comming out with a rev 1.5/ new bios... i would prefer a board that is fixed

i was trying to get from my win 8.1 to win7... and it would not till i unplugged the win8.1 hdd.... just another example of what giga needs to fix

ill try more at a later date.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Its not about the Vish but what do you think of this review..
http://www.overclock.net/products/xfx-radeon-double-d-r9-280x-1000mhz-boost-ready-3gb-ddr5-2xmdp-hdmi-2xdvi-graphics-cards-r9-280x-tdfd/reviews/6485

And @Mega Man Good job..


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Its not about the Vish but what do you think of this review..
> http://www.overclock.net/products/xfx-radeon-double-d-r9-280x-1000mhz-boost-ready-3gb-ddr5-2xmdp-hdmi-2xdvi-graphics-cards-r9-280x-tdfd/reviews/6485
> 
> And @Mega Man Good job..


Tis a gr8 review


----------



## Sold13xr

This cpu runs so hot, I can get it stable 4.4ghz at around 1.320v but this thing still runs hot, especially the socket temp I know the socket temp has like 10-15 offset but still man even the cores get up to like 65 degrees, I have Hyper 212 EVO with Noctua NF-12s in push/pull with MX-4 paste, so just image what it takes to cool this power hungry nub. I downclocked to 4.2ghz 1.272v now, runs fine for now will stay with that speed cuz the heat is just hard to cool down.

also im kinda disappointed at the single thread speed or ipc whats it called it is same or maybe 2% better if not then my old amd 965 at 4ghz 2600nb, but I do get like 50% increase in multitasking which is good, so in games where the cores dont get used much, you wont feel the full potential of the cpu, this is where Intel does much better job at, thats why Intel cpu is much better for games ATM cuz most of games use more singel threaded power, but if you play games like crysis 3 or bf4 where they use more cores, AMD will do better, but I have to say FX-8350 will do everything just fine for all your needs, its amazing for the price, just runs to damn hot for my taste.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Tis a gr8 review


Thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> This cpu runs so hot, I can get it stable 4.4ghz at around 1.320v but this thing still runs hot, especially the socket temp I know the socket temp has like 10-15 offset but still man even the cores get up to like 65 degrees, I have Hyper 212 EVO with Noctua NF-12s in push/pull with MX-4 paste, so just image what it takes to cool this power hungry nub. I downclocked to 4.2ghz 1.272v now, runs fine for now will stay with that speed cuz the heat is just hard to cool down.


Welcome to the Evo that is the max limit of that cooler. You either need a twin tower air cooler. A CLC greater that an H60 (120mm rad suggested) or a full custom loop to get anything higher


----------



## Sold13xr

How about Corsair H75? I was thinking about corsair h80i but it wont fit ni my case probs (elite 430).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> How about Corsair H75? I was thinking about corsair h80i but it wont fit ni my case probs (elite 430).


That would most likely net you 4.6 to 4.7


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Evo that is the max limit of that cooler. You either need a twin tower air cooler. A CLC greater that an H60 (120mm rad suggested) or a full custom loop to get anything higher


would it keep my core temp below 62c with my noctuas nf-f12 in push/pull with corsair H75? cuz Im fine with 4.7ghz or maybe I should go with noctua nh-u14s...I heard is a beast aswell and would beat most watercoolers..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> would it keep my core temp below 62c with my noctuas nf-f12 in push/pull with corsair H75? cuz Im fine with 4.7ghz or maybe I should go with noctua nh-u14s...I heard is a beast aswell and would beat most watercoolers..


The 4.7 would be a max reachable. so that would mean that it all boils down to the voltage that you have to pump into the chip to get it stable. The most likely would however I am not certain as I do not know the heat/voltage that it would come out of your chip

If you have room at the top of that case.. I am not sure how much room you actually have.
for about $20 more this would be much better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106220

Not sure of what location you are at around the world so I can't confirm pricing or what would be available.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The 4.7 would be a max reachable. so that would mean that it all boils down to the voltage that you have to pump into the chip to get it stable. The most likely would however I am not certain as I do not know the heat/voltage that it would come out of your chip
> 
> If you have room at the top of that case.. I am not sure how much room you actually have.
> for about $20 more this would be much better http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106220
> 
> Not sure of what location you are at around the world so I can't confirm pricing or what would be available.


I got a Elite 430 case and sadly I dont have room to mount a 240mm at the top of my case, thast why im looking at H75 120mm, also we dont have that kind of cooler here in sweden xD


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> I got a Elite 430 case and sadly I dont have room to mount a 240mm at the top of my case, thast why im looking at H75 120mm, also we dont have that kind of cooler here in sweden xD


Hehe then yeah Id say get that cooler it would be a bigger improvement of what you got. I am in the USA so I am not familiar with what stores you have.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hehe then yeah Id say get that cooler it would be a bigger improvement of what you got. I am in the USA so I am not familiar with what stores you have.


Im getting Dual SP120s so I can get an H80 (block/rad only ) later, do you think I can get to 4.5 on my 212 EVO with them?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog8791*
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't sure because I see a lot of people on here still running Windows 7. I thought maybe I was missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> win 8 has issues with hwbot.org so they cancelled any benchmarks on win8
> 
> not sure if 8.1 faced the same issues
> 
> i say go win7!!
Click to expand...

It would be nice to know if HW Bot will accept 8.1 submissions.







Because I want to submit my Catzilla score. If they accept I will be able to verify that I now hold the world record for dual 6850's. I also take down 6870's too.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Im getting Dual SP120s so I can get an H80 (block/rad only ) later, do you think I can get to 4.5 on my 212 EVO with them?


Hard pressed.. It has a lower overall CFM but way higher static pressure.. It may drop it enough to inch a litter more out however I have not done a direct test to know for sure on what the difference is with CFM vs Static pressure on air cooling.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hard pressed.. It has a lower overall CFM but way higher static pressure.. It may drop it enough to inch a litter more out however I have not done a direct test to know for sure on what the difference is with CFM vs Static pressure on air cooling.


The original Blademaster fans are 76.8CFM (x1), I will have dual SP120s (68.4CFM), so perhaps it will do better, 4.5 will be it...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file
> 
> 
> there u go, u need install 1 before the other
> 
> i forget which is first lol


what exactly do the hot fixes do or help with i would like to read up on it but thus far can not find much info on how they help. I do disable core parking off the bat when ever i re install windows.


----------



## miklkit

I don't know what exactly the hot fixes fix, but it must be pretty important. I found out about them around 10 months ago when I was hanging out at the steam forums and when I mentioned them I got a full page of flames.

Since then I forgot about them until now. I have been fighting a wildly unstable system all day and I either stumbled across bios settings that help or these hot fixes help. Not sure which yet as it is too soon to tell.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know what exactly the hot fixes fix, but it must be pretty important. I found out about them around 10 months ago when I was hanging out at the steam forums and when I mentioned them I got a full page of flames.
> 
> Since then I forgot about them until now. I have been fighting a wildly unstable system all day and I either stumbled across bios settings that help or these hot fixes help. Not sure which yet as it is too soon to tell.


I have tuned into those posts l0l hey i couldnt help but notice your proc requires around the same amount of voltage mines does for 4.8 ghz how much v you think these chips can take ive gone up to 1.65 l0l and havnt been able to kill mines or blow anything up


----------



## miklkit

Err, which processor are you talking about?

My 8350 was running at 1.52vcore while stress testing to hold 4.7ghz barely stable enough for gaming and everyday use. I tried it at much higher volts but all that did was create heat, not performance.

This HAL9590 BSODs at anything over 1.5vcore under stress. It is probably defective.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Err, which processor are you talking about?
> 
> My 8350 was running at 1.52vcore while stress testing to hold 4.7ghz barely stable enough for gaming and everyday use. I tried it at much higher volts but all that did was create heat, not performance.
> 
> This HAL9590 BSODs at anything over 1.5vcore under stress. It is probably defective.


It's heat.... believe me


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's heat.... believe me


I don't believe you.







Ok maybe I do.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's heat.... believe me


What heat? It either runs at 55C or it BSODs. Voltage wise that HAL9590 can take 1.51-1.52vcore max under load. Anything more gets a BSOD and those volts gives 4.8ghz max.

The 8350 runs all day at 1.52vcore under load with temps in the mid 50s and spikes into the 60s @ 4.7ghz. Either the motherboard or the cpu is defective and I have not made up my mind yet which it is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's heat.... believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What heat? It either runs at 55C or it BSODs. Voltage wise that HAL9590 can take 1.51-1.52vcore max under load. Anything more gets a BSOD and those volts gives 4.8ghz max.
> 
> The 8350 runs all day at 1.52vcore under load with temps in the mid 50s and spikes into the 60s @ 4.7ghz. Either the motherboard or the cpu is defective and I have not made up my mind yet which it is.
Click to expand...

If your power saving features are turned off in bios, it's heat.

Almost no one gets above 4.8 ghz on these chips on air ( or at 1.5 volts + loaded for that matter) , why should your chip be any different? The GD-80 will give you a little bit of an advantage heat wize compared to the ASUS's but not enough apparently.

If you have a chance to place your rig in an environment that is has 20 C cooler ambients, all else being the same, I bet it would run on the higher volts.
As i said before, the monitoring program reading the temps isn't fast enough to capture the spikes and display them prior to shutdown.

You are most welcome to disagree with me, but I wouldn't post things I don't believe to be true.








Here is an example of the heat it will make at those speeds and voltages. Remember this is on a custom loop, koolance 380A, 1/2" ID tubing, 480 mm radiator with 4 fans blazing away on 12 volts, and a 5 gallon per minute pump. Only a couple minutes running prime. I'm not sure if there are any other changes to the chip from an 8350, but this 9370 runs much hotter than they do when you push the volts above 1.5V


----------



## miklkit

It just BSODed again. It took it under 10 seconds in IBT. The fans had not even spun up yet. How could it be heat when it didn't even get to 40C? It's the same in P95 where workers start dropping out in seconds.

CnQ is on as is C6. The others are off.

It sounds like you are saying that water absorbs the spikes much much faster than air can. Is that it? Because in test after test this cooler is competitive with most water coolers, with only the H100s being consistently better.

EDIT: Another BSOD, this time in OCCT while running at 52C and 1.512v. How big do those spikes have to be to cause a BSOD from 52C?

I see you are running at 1.56v and 60C. That is well beyond what my cooling can do. But I'm getting BSODs 10C lower than that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It just BSODed again. It took it under 10 seconds in IBT. The fans had not even spun up yet. How could it be heat when it didn't even get to 40C? It's the same in P95 where workers start dropping out in seconds.
> 
> CnQ is on as is C6. The others are off.


Turn CnQ and C6 off, that might solve some problems for you.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It just BSODed again. It took it under 10 seconds in IBT. The fans had not even spun up yet. How could it be heat when it didn't even get to 40C? It's the same in P95 where workers start dropping out in seconds.
> 
> CnQ is on as is C6. The others are off.
> 
> It sounds like you are saying that water absorbs the spikes much much faster than air can. Is that it? Because in test after test this cooler is competitive with most water coolers, with only the H100s being consistently better.


Yes , you can't defy physics. It moves a greater volume of heat, at a faster rate than air can. Also, most cooler tests are done on Intel chips, not vishera's, which are particularly prone to huge spikes in heat. The other part of the story is that in most of those tests, they are moderate clockspeeds and voltages and at longer durations. This allows the liquid to saturate with heat , lessening the initial advantage a clc has when it has cool water to work with. The air coolers are working with a medium that doesn't saturate with heat on these longer duration tests, the charts in those tests reflect that. If you took the temps on short duration tests, the clc's would have a decided advantage while the liquid was cool. Another consideration is that the 9XXX series chips are already pushing near the maximum voltage the architecture is rated to safely operate at.

Here is prime at the same clockspeed, but at a lower Vcore on a longer test intended to show the differences in heat loads between 1.5 volts and 1.56 volts.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It just BSODed again. It took it under 10 seconds in IBT. The fans had not even spun up yet. How could it be heat when it didn't even get to 40C? It's the same in P95 where workers start dropping out in seconds.
> 
> CnQ is on as is C6. The others are off.
> 
> It sounds like you are saying that water absorbs the spikes much much faster than air can. Is that it? Because in test after test this cooler is competitive with most water coolers, with only the H100s being consistently better.
> 
> EDIT: Another BSOD, this time in OCCT while running at 52C and 1.512v. How big do those spikes have to be to cause a BSOD from 52C?
> 
> I see you are running at 1.56v and 60C. That is well beyond what my cooling can do. But I'm getting BSODs 10C lower than that.


that would put h110 h100i h220/320 and all variants and lastly custom loops well ahead


----------



## cssorkinman

Prime at 5 ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dmfree88

Figured Id pass along my hours of tinkering and what I have learned about protoshares with you guys.

some of you im sure know already about cryptocoins as its going crazy but there are a few that are actually only mineable with your CPU. I have been mining scrypt coins with my 8350 for weeks and had no clue







. PTS (and other cpu coins like prime [xpm] etc) are MUCH more profitable for your CPU then using it for scrypt mining,

After hours of using many different miners almost all of them performed at a worse profit rate then i was getting with scrypt. It took me atleast 12 hours of research and time with different miners/websites to finally find one that actually performed well with the 8350.

The only thing that kinda sucks is with PTS almost all the pools require there miners to be specific to there website. Luckily i found one that can atleast connect to multiple with backup support AND it works best out of all.

Maker is YAM and he has released many different copies of his miner which is a rebuild of jhminer from ypool.net.

I have taken the hours tweaking the settings to get optimal for 8350. Ran through the test cycles to find the best speed and set it to go. Yam has multiple versions for multiple platforms (linux, windows etc) but also has versions for different processors (xeon, core duo, bulldozer). I tried the bulldozer versions (he has like 2-3) and they were not nearly as good as the standard generic version (only tested on windows 64bit).

So after hours of tinkering I have decided to make this simple for anyone who wants to start mining PTS with there 8350. Simply get a protoshare wallet here:

http://protoshares.com/

Then you can signup at ypool.net (i would offer more pools but really this is the only one the miner works with (that i can find feel free to let me know of others) that has a low fee, good servers + it is the biggest pts pool). Same as any other cryptocurrency pool just setup your worker username and pass on the workers page. Then setup your auto-payout on the account page (minimum is 1 PTS which will take about 5-6 days solid farming with an single 8350)

Then all you gotta do is download the miner here:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/c336byq7ss1m25z/yam-yvg1900-M7i-win64-generic.zip

Yes this is my personal upload, I put my reputation on that it is 100% safe with NO viruses. It is simply a repack of the original files with the config pre-setup and the bat file already included. If you want to make your own config from the main mirror you can download from the main website off the ypool.net getting started page. Also its for win64 only.

Simply unzip, right click on yam.cfg and press edit or open with notepad. Insert your worker information from ypool and your walletaddress into the backup pool. The backup pool is pre-setup to mine ptspool.com.. theres no signup at ptspool.com and they simply pay you out based on your wallet address. So if ypool goes down your atleast still earning pts (ptspool has a higher fee [3%] but is one of the few pools that works with this miner and makes a good backup pool with small share sizes). The miner is very good at jumping back to the original pool after it is back up (similar to cgminer fail-over only)

After you finish editing config save and then open yam.bat to start mining! I will warn you a very small amount of your work is donated to the developer. It says everytime it does work for them its like 28 rounds every hour or so? I dont know but the speed that it delivers BY FAR makes up for the slight amount he takes (its quite literally 10 seconds he has a chance to get a share every hour or so im not sure of his actual amount but its very small).

I have tried this miner with beeeeeer.org which is one of the few other famous PTS pools but it would not work. So if theres any other good pools out there im open to suggestions but these seem to be the only that work with the miner and the miner seems to be the only one that works good for vishera.

Hope this helps you all start earning PTS and stop wasting hashpower! Just wanted to pass along what I have come accross to the club







.

If anyone decides to use my config let me know how well it works for you. Also a side tip. Run the ptsminer BEFORE you run gpu miners. Its pre setup to 7 threads which can be decreased in the config file but my PC had no problem running both miners (cpu+gpu) with 7 threads. The reason I say to run ptsminer first is it does have a "huge page" function. that only works if there is alot of free memory. You will see an error if it does not work (right when it starts) and your CPM (similar to kh/s or mh/s but for CPU mining they use CPM) will be lower. It will still work fine without huge pages but it will work a little better if you get it to start correctly. Usually I just restart my PC and run yam.bat first then hwinfo64, cgminer etc.

Also you can increase amount of memory used in the cfg aswell. If you have more then 8gb of ram you should increase as you will likely get more cpm (in the cfg it says m=512 change to m=1024 to double memory use). Also if you have 4gb of mem or less then it likely wont work at all. may need to decrease to m=256

I am currently at 4.6ghz and getting 275 CPM on 7 threads, about 240 CPM on 6 threads. Let me know if your mining PTS with your 8350 and what CPM you get.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Turn CnQ and C6 off, that might solve some problems for you.


That did solve the startup problem at 4.92ghz.











This is at 72F or 22.22222C.
This is as far as it will go heat and volts wise. You keep talking about spikes and I spent hours last night looking for something about them and came up empty. I have never experienced these BSODs before and am working in a vacuum.

These cpus are supplied with the Antec Kuhler 920 methinks, which is a pretty average cooler and yet it can supposedly stop the BSODs. Is anyone else getting these BSODs?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That did solve the startup problem at 4.92ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 72F or 22.22222C.
> This is as far as it will go heat and volts wise. You keep talking about spikes and I spent hours last night looking for something about them and came up empty. I have never experienced these BSODs before and am working in a vacuum.
> 
> These cpus are supplied with the Antec Kuhler 920 methinks, which is a pretty average cooler and yet it can supposedly stop the BSODs. Is anyone else getting these BSODs?


Glad to see that helped









Pretty sure that AMD ship them with an Asetek cooler (well they did with Bulldozer).

I'm running an H100i and it keeps mine at 30c or so on idle at 5Ghz with 25-30c ambients.

Glad it's all working for you now


----------



## Durvelle27

Did a quick run on BF4 64MP

1080P Ultra 4xMSAA & 109% Scale

CPU: 4.8GHz
GPU: 1220/1600

2014-01-06 09:21:32 - bf4
Frames: 12478 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 103.983 - Min: 82 - Max: 125


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> I got a Elite 430 case and sadly I dont have room to mount a 240mm at the top of my case, thast why im looking at H75 120mm, also we dont have that kind of cooler here in sweden xD


I purchased the H75 for my stepsons rig (2500k) and it works nicely and does not have all of the extra cables to run like the H80i, the drawback is that the RAD is thinner than the h80/h80i and hence for an FX PD chip will not get you as cool. The H80i with it's thicker radiator will get you closer to the 240mm solutions.


----------



## Alastair

Hey Devildog 83 what 3D mark was it that I was gonna run for you single vs dual? 3DMark 11 or just 3D Mark?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Devildog 83 what 3D mark was it that I was gonna run for you single vs dual? 3DMark 11 or just 3D Mark?


speaking of 3dmark did anyone do an update to it and it completely bosh the install? Mine did


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Devildog 83 what 3D mark was it that I was gonna run for you single vs dual? 3DMark 11 or just 3D Mark?
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of 3dmark did anyone do an update to it and it completely bosh the install? Mine did
Click to expand...

NOPE


----------



## hucklebuck

Does somebody here have a link to the latest Prime95?


----------



## NicksTricks007

Hey F3ARS, I have a somewhat CPU related question. How does your 280x + 8350 perform in most game? I've been on the fence in upgrading my current GPU (unlocked 6950) to something like the 280x or 290. I'm just not sure how much of a performance increase I will get. I do plan to get a full 1080p monitor soon and don't plan to play games at anything higher than that.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Does somebody here have a link to the latest Prime95?


Prime95

I believe this is it. If not, can someone else post the link please


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Hey F3ARS, I have a somewhat CPU related question. How does your 280x + 8350 perform in most game? I've been on the fence in upgrading my current GPU (unlocked 6950) to something like the 280x or 290. I'm just not sure how much of a performance increase I will get. I do plan to get a full 1080p monitor soon and don't plan to play games at anything higher than that.


You will get a pretty huge boost in performance. With a 280X/7970 you'll be able to max most games @1080 with no problem.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> You will get a pretty huge boost in performance. With a 280X/7970 you'll be able to max most games @1080 with no problem.


That's what I'm hoping for. If I really don't need the 290 to max out things at 1080p, then I'll just go with the 280x........for now







If I can make my new setup last 3 years then I'll be happy. I really don't play a ton of games and when I do, it's not for hours on end. But I would like to get the most out of my setup and it's good to know that for my needs I should be good for a while.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Hey F3ARS, I have a somewhat CPU related question. How does your 280x + 8350 perform in most game? I've been on the fence in upgrading my current GPU (unlocked 6950) to something like the 280x or 290. I'm just not sure how much of a performance increase I will get. I do plan to get a full 1080p monitor soon and don't plan to play games at anything higher than that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> You will get a pretty huge boost in performance. With a 280X/7970 you'll be able to max most games @1080 with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for. If I really don't need the 290 to max out things at 1080p, then I'll just go with the 280x........for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can make my new setup last 3 years then I'll be happy. I really don't play a ton of games and when I do, it's not for hours on end. But I would like to get the most out of my setup and it's good to know that for my needs I should be good for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Crysis 3 with water on High, partical density high and postprocessing on higher everything else very high I get a solid 60 FPS

I haven't had much time to check out other games although I am limited on my selection at the moment


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Crysis 3 with water on High, partical density high and postprocessing on higher everything else very high I get a solid 60 FPS
> 
> I haven't had much time to check out other games although I am limited on my selection at the moment


Well, if it can run CryEngine3 pretty much maxed out at 60 FPS then I should be good. The only games I play at the moment are BF4, FFXIV: ARR and AC4:BF and will be playing Watchdogs, Titanfall and South Park: Stick of Truth. I just can't wait until my stuff comes in. I waited too late to place my orders on newegg so they are running a bit behind. I should get my motherboard tomorrow and cpu by friday though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Well, if it can run CryEngine3 pretty much maxed out at 60 FPS then I should be good. The only games I play at the moment are BF4, FFXIV: ARR and AC4:BF and will be playing Watchdogs, Titanfall and South Park: Stick of Truth. I just can't wait until my stuff comes in. I waited too late to place my orders on newegg so they are running a bit behind. I should get my motherboard tomorrow and cpu by friday though.


oops forgot to mention that was 1210/1700 overclock on the GPU and 5.1 on the CPU..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Well, if it can run CryEngine3 pretty much maxed out at 60 FPS then I should be good. The only games I play at the moment are BF4, FFXIV: ARR and AC4:BF and will be playing Watchdogs, Titanfall and South Park: Stick of Truth. I just can't wait until my stuff comes in. I waited too late to place my orders on newegg so they are running a bit behind. I should get my motherboard tomorrow and cpu by friday though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for. If I really don't need the 290 to max out things at 1080p, then I'll just go with the 280x........for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can make my new setup last 3 years then I'll be happy. I really don't play a ton of games and when I do, it's not for hours on end. But I would like to get the most out of my setup and it's good to know that for my needs I should be good for a while.


It can max those games without breaking a sweat bud


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> oops forgot to mention that was 1210/1700 overclock on the GPU and 5.1 on the CPU..


It's cool. I don't plan to run either stock so hopefully I can get comparable performance. Not sure when I'm going to get the GPU though, I refuse to pay the prices retailers are charging at the moment. Maybe with CPU mining getting a boost, ASIC miners getting more popular and 3rd parties selling mining services, the AMD cards' prices will come down a bit. But I'm not holding my breath lol. I'm good with my 6950 for now since I'm still running a 1680 x 1050 monitor.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Devildog 83 what 3D mark was it that I was gonna run for you single vs dual? 3DMark 11 or just 3D Mark?


3DMark11 1.0.5 released 4/18/2013

3DMark was 1.2.250 this is where most of the issue is, with firestrike.

With 1x 7870 I was over 2400 combined, low but OK, with 7870 and 270x X-Fire I was a bit over 2100 combined score. Same CPU basically same clocks. I am missing something here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Turn CnQ and C6 off, that might solve some problems for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That did solve the startup problem at 4.92ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 72F or 22.22222C.
> This is as far as it will go heat and volts wise. You keep talking about spikes and I spent hours last night looking for something about them and came up empty. I have never experienced these BSODs before and am working in a vacuum.
> 
> These cpus are supplied with the Antec Kuhler 920 methinks, which is a pretty average cooler and yet it can supposedly stop the BSODs. Is anyone else getting these BSODs?
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the same temp spikes that you mentioned in an earlier post ( see below)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's heat.... believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What heat? It either runs at 55C or it BSODs. Voltage wise that HAL9590 can take 1.51-1.52vcore max under load. Anything more gets a BSOD and those volts gives 4.8ghz max.
> 
> The 8350 runs all day at 1.52vcore under load with temps in the mid 50s and spikes into the 60s @ 4.7ghz. Either the motherboard or the cpu is defective and I have not made up my mind yet which it is.
Click to expand...

I was fairly certain that neither the board nor the chip was defective , glad it came down to bios settings.

As for your temps on the prime run , I'd call shenanigans if you were running anything but the GD-80







. If the chip can do that, you'd better hang on to it.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Hey folks. So if you're not overclocking, the GeminII S524 air cooler should be fine for the 8350?


----------



## miklkit

Shenanigans? Malarkey!









That's the way this thing runs and it still BSODs, just not as soon and the spike is to 52C or so. I had to back it down to 4.8ghz today to keep it semi stable. I got tired of restarting it every few minutes. Does anyone else get these BSODs?

Oh, while I'm here how bad does this look? Just did it a few minutes ago.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Hey folks. So if you're not overclocking, the GeminII S524 air cooler should be fine for the 8350?


That cooler should be plenty enough even if you do want to overclock. It is not quite as good as the Hyper 212 Evo, which is also more than good enough for stock and for slight overclocks. If you already have the GeminII S524, then you will be fine. If you're looking to buy a new aftermarket air cooler, then go for the Hyper 212 Evo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Shenanigans? Malarkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way this thing runs and it still BSODs, just not as soon and the spike is to 52C or so. I had to back it down to 4.8ghz today to keep it semi stable. I got tired of restarting it every few minutes. Does anyone else get these BSODs?
> 
> Oh, while I'm here how bad does this look? Just did it a few minutes ago.


Not bad for the clockspeed.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> That cooler should be plenty enough even if you do want to overclock. It is not quite as good as the Hyper 212 Evo, which is also more than good enough for stock and for slight overclocks. If you already have the GeminII S524, then you will be fine. If you're looking to buy a new aftermarket air cooler, then go for the Hyper 212 Evo.


Thanks a bunch for the answer. I'm getting my components together for my build and this was one of the last questions I had (that and case fans). I just like the look of it, plus I want to replace the stock fan it comes with with an LED one.









Thanks again.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the answer. I'm getting my components together for my build and this was one of the last questions I had (that and case fans). I just like the look of it, plus I want to replace the stock fan it comes with with an LED one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem buddy







Good call on replacing that stock fan in it too. Grab you one of the CM r4 or blade masters and you'll be set. Good luck with your new build.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Shenanigans? Malarkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way this thing runs and it still BSODs, just not as soon and the spike is to 52C or so. I had to back it down to 4.8ghz today to keep it semi stable. I got tired of restarting it every few minutes. Does anyone else get these BSODs?
> 
> Oh, while I'm here how bad does this look? Just did it a few minutes ago.


I have to ask.
How are you managing to keep that CPU cool on air? I have mine all wet and it's still in the 50+ range

Also, how are you managing to power that CPU? 220W tdp iirc. The largest tdp I could find was 140W when I built this computer earlier this year. (The TA970 I have is a stellar board for the $80 I paid for it, just has that goofy 16x4x crossfire support, which blows)

EDIT: by largest tdp of 140, I mean, the largest motherboard tdp, not CPU


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> That cooler should be plenty enough even if you do want to overclock. It is not quite as good as the Hyper 212 Evo, which is also more than good enough for stock and for slight overclocks. If you already have the GeminII S524, then you will be fine. If you're looking to buy a new aftermarket air cooler, then go for the Hyper 212 Evo.


hyper212 is not recommended

http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-ph-tc12dx_rd
if your going single tower or almost anything other then hyper212, if you want a quality air cooler that will last years to come and is worth mounting get a noctua or a phanteks.

If you want some real overclock power get a double tower otherwise you wont get over 4.5ghz if your lucky.

Something like this:
http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-ph-tc14pe_bl
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en

If you want to sacrifice and get the 212 it is cheaper and actually does perform better then most (of the single towers it will not outperform the doubles). But its IMO still not worth it. Id rather have something that performs slightly worse thats atleast a decent quality mounting system.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> hyper212 is not recommended
> 
> http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-ph-tc12dx_rd
> if your going single tower or almost anything other then hyper212, if you want a quality air cooler that will last years to come and is worth mounting get a noctua or a phanteks.
> 
> If you want some real overclock power get a double tower otherwise you wont get over 4.5ghz if your lucky.
> 
> Something like this:
> http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-ph-tc14pe_bl
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en
> 
> If you want to sacrifice and get the 212 it is cheaper and actually does perform better then most (of the single towers it will not outperform the doubles). But its IMO still not worth it. Id rather have something that performs slightly worse thats atleast a decent quality mounting system.


I recommended the 212 cause he said he wasn't overclocking. I only mentioned that you can do a mild overclock with said cooler. I understand there see better air coolers out there, but if you are not overclocking or only bumping speeds up slightly then the 212 it's hard to beat price/performance wise.


----------



## hucklebuck

Approximately how many watts will a 8320 produce at 5Ghz?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I have to ask.
> How are you managing to keep that CPU cool on air? I have mine all wet and it's still in the 50+ range
> 
> Also, how are you managing to power that CPU? 220W tdp iirc. The largest tdp I could find was 140W when I built this computer earlier this year. (The TA970 I have is a stellar board for the $80 I paid for it, just has that goofy 16x4x crossfire support, which blows)
> 
> EDIT: by largest tdp of 140, I mean, the largest motherboard tdp, not CPU


How is it cooled? It's a long story that started last April when I got this case. I have spent a lot of time in the air cooling forum learning what it takes. Basically it has 4 intake fans in front and a big gaping hole in the back. Then there is the Silverstone Heligon HE01 cpu cooler with 2-140x38 @ 140cfm fans. Think of it as a wind tunnel with some electronic stuff in it. And yes that is a large paper towel that got sucked into the front of the case while stress testing.




How is it powered? Well there is the 850w Seasonic psu, and the MSI 990FXA GD80 motherboard is rated for the 9590 with the later bios and runs nice and cool with all that air flow. And it is rated at 220w now.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Figured Id pass along my hours of tinkering and what I have learned about protoshares with you guys.
> 
> some of you im sure know already about cryptocoins as its going crazy but there are a few that are actually only mineable with your CPU. I have been mining scrypt coins with my 8350 for weeks and had no clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . PTS (and other cpu coins like prime [xpm] etc) are MUCH more profitable for your CPU then using it for scrypt mining,
> 
> After hours of using many different miners almost all of them performed at a worse profit rate then i was getting with scrypt. It took me atleast 12 hours of research and time with different miners/websites to finally find one that actually performed well with the 8350.
> 
> The only thing that kinda sucks is with PTS almost all the pools require there miners to be specific to there website. Luckily i found one that can atleast connect to multiple with backup support AND it works best out of all.
> 
> Maker is YAM and he has released many different copies of his miner which is a rebuild of jhminer from ypool.net.
> 
> I have taken the hours tweaking the settings to get optimal for 8350. Ran through the test cycles to find the best speed and set it to go. Yam has multiple versions for multiple platforms (linux, windows etc) but also has versions for different processors (xeon, core duo, bulldozer). I tried the bulldozer versions (he has like 2-3) and they were not nearly as good as the standard generic version (only tested on windows 64bit).
> 
> So after hours of tinkering I have decided to make this simple for anyone who wants to start mining PTS with there 8350. Simply get a protoshare wallet here:
> 
> http://protoshares.com/
> 
> Then you can signup at ypool.net (i would offer more pools but really this is the only one the miner works with (that i can find feel free to let me know of others) that has a low fee, good servers + it is the biggest pts pool). Same as any other cryptocurrency pool just setup your worker username and pass on the workers page. Then setup your auto-payout on the account page (minimum is 1 PTS which will take about 5-6 days solid farming with an single 8350)
> 
> Then all you gotta do is download the miner here:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/c336byq7ss1m25z/yam-yvg1900-M7i-win64-generic.zip
> 
> Yes this is my personal upload, I put my reputation on that it is 100% safe with NO viruses. It is simply a repack of the original files with the config pre-setup and the bat file already included. If you want to make your own config from the main mirror you can download from the main website off the ypool.net getting started page. Also its for win64 only.
> 
> Simply unzip, right click on yam.cfg and press edit or open with notepad. Insert your worker information from ypool and your walletaddress into the backup pool. The backup pool is pre-setup to mine ptspool.com.. theres no signup at ptspool.com and they simply pay you out based on your wallet address. So if ypool goes down your atleast still earning pts (ptspool has a higher fee [3%] but is one of the few pools that works with this miner and makes a good backup pool with small share sizes). The miner is very good at jumping back to the original pool after it is back up (similar to cgminer fail-over only)
> 
> After you finish editing config save and then open yam.bat to start mining! I will warn you a very small amount of your work is donated to the developer. It says everytime it does work for them its like 28 rounds every hour or so? I dont know but the speed that it delivers BY FAR makes up for the slight amount he takes (its quite literally 10 seconds he has a chance to get a share every hour or so im not sure of his actual amount but its very small).
> 
> I have tried this miner with beeeeeer.org which is one of the few other famous PTS pools but it would not work. So if theres any other good pools out there im open to suggestions but these seem to be the only that work with the miner and the miner seems to be the only one that works good for vishera.
> 
> Hope this helps you all start earning PTS and stop wasting hashpower! Just wanted to pass along what I have come accross to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If anyone decides to use my config let me know how well it works for you. Also a side tip. Run the ptsminer BEFORE you run gpu miners. Its pre setup to 7 threads which can be decreased in the config file but my PC had no problem running both miners (cpu+gpu) with 7 threads. The reason I say to run ptsminer first is it does have a "huge page" function. that only works if there is alot of free memory. You will see an error if it does not work (right when it starts) and your CPM (similar to kh/s or mh/s but for CPU mining they use CPM) will be lower. It will still work fine without huge pages but it will work a little better if you get it to start correctly. Usually I just restart my PC and run yam.bat first then hwinfo64, cgminer etc.
> 
> Also you can increase amount of memory used in the cfg aswell. If you have more then 8gb of ram you should increase as you will likely get more cpm (in the cfg it says m=512 change to m=1024 to double memory use). Also if you have 4gb of mem or less then it likely wont work at all. may need to decrease to m=256
> 
> I am currently at 4.6ghz and getting 275 CPM on 7 threads, about 240 CPM on 6 threads. Let me know if your mining PTS with your 8350 and what CPM you get.


I have no interest whatever in bitcoin mining. I despise that fact that you bit coin miners have driven up the price of AMD gtraphics cards from ther 7950 280 , the 7970 280X, the 290 and 290X. Pitch your bitcoin bs somewhere else.


----------



## Mega Man

seriously os what is going on with your bad mood ? it is a free market, and if bitcoins have allowed prices to stay high, good, time to make something that does it better so you can make monies too !


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Approximately how many watts will a 8320 produce at 5Ghz?


I'm going to make an educated guess here, but I'd say probably 225-250w under load. Depends on what voltage you're able to run on it as well I think. Anyone have a screenshot with power draw information to back that up?


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I have no interest whatever in bitcoin mining. I despise that fact that you bit coin miners have driven up the price of AMD gtraphics cards from ther 7950 280 , the 7970 280X, the 290 and 290X. Pitch your bitcoin bs somewhere else.


its entirely about 8350 and pertains to 8350 specifically. I pitched nothing none of it has anything to do with me. I dont have any sort of address to send donations to included in the file i uploaded (as its not my program i would not take from that). I trried not to promote a specific pool but theres really not another option out there.

Also it has nothing to do with GPU mining. Also bitcoins came out years ago and since have switched to asic. scrypt coins now ruined the prices.

PTS coins that are mined with your CPU are not mineable via GPU or ASIC. So this does nothing but help sell 8350 since they are cheap and do a decent cpm







. Which could in-tern drive up 8350 prices. But thats good for AMD and gives us better processors in the future. + more members







.

Nothing bad coming from me i assure you just trying to help others get the most out of there 8350's









My goal is to help others who are poor like me make a few bucks off of what we got. Its taken me almost a month to get $150 worth of bitcoin and i was planning on buying a 7950 for $200 but because everyone does it now its not gonna happen. So im not happy the prices are up either







. not only did i need it to mine more coins but i wanted to upgrade i thought id never have the chance and now because of mining i do! Time for this poor guy to get a little back







. Can you blame me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I recommended the 212 cause he said he wasn't overclocking. I only mentioned that you can do a mild overclock with said cooler. I understand there see better air coolers out there, but if you are not overclocking or only bumping speeds up slightly then the 212 it's hard to beat price/performance wise.


understood sorry i jumped in too late havent been on in a bit didnt feel like going through the masses, my apologies. For something cheap and stock clocks its atleast reasonable and quiet. But theres still better options for just a few bucks more IMO Id rather spend a couple bucks for almost anything else. Decent performance is about all that it has going for it. which i dont know how it even accomplished that







. I didnt like the blademaster fan either mine started ticking as many others i had seen happen with. So i just wasnt impressed across the board.

But for stock and for a cheap alternative to stock its still a decent possibility. I guess







. I regretted it everyday until i found a few bucks to buy a used noctua







.


----------



## NicksTricks007

@ dmfree88

It's cool. Like I said, I know there are much better air coolers out there. Especially when it pertains to cooling these FX chips. That's a big reason why I'm not reusing my 212. I'm going with a closed loop aio. Figured I can get at least 4.8 with it if not higher. But I won't be trying to push it more than 5 GHz. Honestly, I'll be happy with 4.5 for 24/7 use.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> hyper212 is not recommended
> 
> http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-ph-tc12dx_rd
> if your going single tower or almost anything other then hyper212, if you want a quality air cooler that will last years to come and is worth mounting get a noctua or a phanteks.
> 
> If you want some real overclock power get a double tower otherwise you wont get over 4.5ghz if your lucky.
> 
> Something like this:
> http://www.phanteksusa.com/products/phanteks-ph-tc14pe_bl
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=34&lng=en
> 
> If you want to sacrifice and get the 212 it is cheaper and actually does perform better then most (of the single towers it will not outperform the doubles). But its IMO still not worth it. Id rather have something that performs slightly worse thats atleast a decent quality mounting system.


Odd I've never come across those two before. I'll research them, but I've kinda fallen in love with the Gemini S524.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I recommended the 212 cause he said he wasn't overclocking. I only mentioned that you can do a mild overclock with said cooler. I understand there see better air coolers out there, but if you are not overclocking or only bumping speeds up slightly then the 212 it's hard to beat price/performance wise.


Yeah. I know it may seem ironic, or maybe contradictory, that I'm not overclocking, given the site I'm posting on.







But I'm here cause it seems to be one of the best collections of people who know what they're doing.

I'm not overclocking, and I'd prefer everything at stock, to be honest with you. I can put together a computer, but anything beyond that I get nervous (though I do have some friends that can help me in that regard).

With the computer I have in mind to build, I'll use it for surfing the net, video editing (I'll use programs a few tiers below Vegas or Adobe, until I can afford Vegas or Adobe), watching movies, and video games. I'm obsessed with the Diablo series, but beyond that, emulators and Plants vs Zombies 1 and 2.

This may all point to something LESS than an 8350, but, I don't know I just kinda always wanted it.


----------



## NicksTricks007

It's not ironic at all. Everyone is entitled to their own personal tastes, views etc. And the 8320/8350 may seem like a bit overkill now, but you'll be thanking yourself later. For what you listed, either cpu will serve you well for years.

As far as this community goes, I have relied on OCN for all of my tech inquiries ever since I discovered it 5 years ago. I have learned a lot and enjoy passing on that knowledge to others.

Good luck again with your new build and the brotherhood/sisterhood I know as OCN will assist you in any way we can!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Odd I've never come across those two before. I'll research them, but I've kinda fallen in love with the Gemini S524.
> Yeah. I know it may seem ironic, or maybe contradictory, that I'm not overclocking, given the site I'm posting on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm here cause it seems to be one of the best collections of people who know what they're doing.
> 
> I'm not overclocking, and I'd prefer everything at stock, to be honest with you. I can put together a computer, but anything beyond that I get nervous (though I do have some friends that can help me in that regard).
> 
> With the computer I have in mind to build, I'll use it for surfing the net, video editing (I'll use programs a few tiers below Vegas or Adobe, until I can afford Vegas or Adobe), watching movies, and video games. I'm obsessed with the Diablo series, but beyond that, emulators and Plants vs Zombies 1 and 2.
> 
> This may all point to something LESS than an 8350, but, I don't know I just kinda always wanted it.


8350 and diablo aren't the best mix @ stock configuration, the game heavy favors intel. you get weird fps drops for no reason LOL

however drop a module or two and overclock them you'd be laughing.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 8350 and diablo aren't the best mix @ stock configuration, the game heavy favors intel. you get weird fps drops for no reason LOL
> 
> however drop a module or two and overclock them you'd be laughing.


lol youre joking right? if they made a version, you could run diablo 3 on a smartphone, and an 8350 is plenty enough, even 955 phenom was plenty enough for that game.


----------



## Vencenzo

It's very cold in my basement today...





I am too chicken to go over 1.55v even though I know many people here have np.
Krakenx60 still a good purchase a year later.

Figured I'd overclock instead of getting mad at roommate for leaving garage door open and freezing out the basement


----------



## Alastair

Cant wait for my extra 360mm rad to arrive and my tubes of Gelid Extreme thermal compound!!!! 5GHzwill be mine at last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 8350 and diablo aren't the best mix @ stock configuration, the game heavy favors intel. you get weird fps drops for no reason LOL
> 
> however drop a module or two and overclock them you'd be laughing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> lol youre joking right? if they made a version, you could run diablo 3 on a smartphone, and an 8350 is plenty enough, even 955 phenom was plenty enough for that game.


Well guys here someone on youtube that's running Diablo 3 with an 8350 at stock, with an overclocked Radeon HD7970.





Seems fine to me. Though it does make me think I should consider another card besides the one I had in mind, the R9 270.

EDIT:




This time its with a GTX 670


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> It's very cold in my basement today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am too chicken to go over 1.55v even though I know many people here have np.
> Krakenx60 still a good purchase a year later.
> 
> Figured I'd overclock instead of getting mad at roommate for leaving garage door open and freezing out the basement


For 5.3GHx that seems low


----------



## Vencenzo

Pop open the champagne, I just beat red and gerty at something for the first time ever!
http://hwbot.org/submission/2478446_vencenzo_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6910.94_pps

Thank you Michigan ambients.

P.S. Yes that's 5.4 on a prefab cooling system.


----------



## Mega Man

congrats ~!


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> lol youre joking right? if they made a version, you could run diablo 3 on a smartphone, and an 8350 is plenty enough, even 955 phenom was plenty enough for that game.


I'll have to agree with you on this as well, at least on the 8350 side. Hell, I played Diablo 3 with my unlocked x3 720 and it ran fine maxed out.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 8350 and diablo aren't the best mix @ stock configuration, the game heavy favors intel. you get weird fps drops for no reason LOL
> 
> however drop a module or two and overclock them you'd be laughing.


Diablo 3 is coded like a dog,it has big issues with texture/asset loading lag (regardless of hardware) when starting a new map or entering a new area.You will get freezes and sharp framedrops-running it off a flash drive actually helps there quite a lot. As for general performance,I've tried the game with several processors and ,contrary to popular belief, in full (4 player) MP games it appears to hammer all processors hard ,even haswell quads, especially around ACT3 bridge. Other than that,the FX 8350 is more than fine for running D3.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Pop open the champagne, I just beat red and gerty at something for the first time ever!
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2478446_vencenzo_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6910.94_pps
> 
> Thank you Michigan ambients.
> 
> P.S. Yes that's 5.4 on a prefab cooling system.


Nice man!!!

GIve me something to do for next few days


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nice man!!!
> 
> GIve me something to do for next few days


Move here to the Chicago burbs, it was like -30C yesterday







Take back yar throne :3


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Move here to the Chicago burbs, it was like -30C yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take back yar throne :3


And why are you not outside breaking records huh


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> And why are you not outside breaking records huh


Dat snow might get in mah PC







I aint riskin anything







I gotta sell my day1 PS3 and I will get an H80i soon enough and get my happeh happeh 4.8GHz OC.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> And why are you not outside breaking records huh


Right









Who needs LN2 when it's -30 degrees outside. Although, I'm not sure how you'd deal with condesation from the other pc parts.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Dat snow might get in mah PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I aint riskin anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta sell my day1 PS3 and I will get an H80i soon enough and get my happeh happeh 4.8GHz OC.


Ya that is risky lol. But there's gotta be a way you can set something up similar to a LN2 pot that can get that cold air down to the processor heat spreader. I'm almost inclined to try this myself but it's not cold enough. It's only 25 degrees where I live right now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Ya that is risky lol. But there's gotta be a way you can set something up similar to a LN2 pot that can get that cold air down to the processor heat spreader. I'm almost inclined to try this myself but it's not cold enough. It's only 25 degrees where I live right now.


It would be closer to dry ice but yar.. the best thing would to bundle you up crack a door or window open and go its only 0c here so itd be nice but not worth the effort.. on the other hand I would be able to see what my new vid card would do


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It would be closer to dry ice but yar.. the best thing would to bundle you up crack a door or window open and go its only 0c here so itd be nice but not worth the effort.. on the other hand I would be able to see what my new vid card would do


-15*C here FTW


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


what voltage do you have your IMC (CPU-NB) running?

2600 is pretty high!


----------



## Kalistoval

1.3v for both nb and ht it just works that way i could get away with just 1.29 but i like that 1.30 also my cpu pll is at 3.13 no heat issue its 100% stable might i add im using a phanteks air coller with for of their fans and you guys ready to laugh


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a inland 600w psu l0ol http://www.microcenter.com/product/346706/Silver_Series_ILS-600_600_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> -15*C here FTW


meh i get -20C


Spoiler: Warning: over18s only



inside my missus' knickers


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


Hey welcome

That ram just needs to be oc'd









What are the package temps running that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> meh i get -20C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: over18s only
> 
> 
> 
> inside my missus' knickers


so that means that you have some issues to face


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey welcome
> 
> That ram just needs to be oc'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the package temps running that?
> so that means that you have some issues to face


aye frostbite is the killer

haha


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 1.3v for both nb and ht it just works that way i could get away with just 1.29 but i like that 1.30 also my cpu pll is at 3.13 no heat issue its 100% stable might i add im using a phanteks air coller with for of their fans and you guys ready to laugh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> a inland 600w psu l0ol http://www.microcenter.com/product/346706/Silver_Series_ILS-600_600_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply


3.13 pll... that's higher than I've been...

This has been my rock solid 24/7 clock for the last couple months. I just ran a stress to get an idea of what my ambient temps net me...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> meh i get -20C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: over18s only
> 
> 
> 
> inside my missus' knickers


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey welcome
> 
> That ram just needs to be oc'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the package temps running that?
> so that means that you have some issues to face


48 with a very seldom brief 52 these xms 3 (CMX8GX3M2A1600C9) 4 gig sticks dont like to oc i'll wait till i make the journey to retrieve my Samsung wonder ram from my storage 1 of these days lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 48 with a very seldom brief 52 these xms 3 (CMX8GX3M2A1600C9) 4 gig sticks dont like to oc i'll wait till i make the journey to retrieve my Samsung wonder ram from my storage 1 of these days lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> meh i get -20C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: over18s only
> 
> 
> 
> inside my missus' knickers


Ewwwwww good on the temps though.. Some cold snap here huh haha


----------



## Durvelle27

Physics score better but still windows 8.1 is screwy

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


----------



## X-Alt

Well, I have decided to go for the Corsair Hydro H110 once my PS3 is sold .. my wallet should be screaming within a week


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> 3.13 pll... that's higher than I've been...
> 
> This has been my rock solid 24/7 clock for the last couple months. I just ran a stress to get an idea of what my ambient temps net me...


I GET THE SAME 48 UNDER LOAD I also want to mention that my bios cpu vcore is at 1.487 (ninja)







not the 1.5v cpu z reports i did countless hours of testing and refining voltages LLC extreme for me gives me about 0.122v i figured this from what i have set in bios and from what hw monitor reports to be my max v under load but from what I have seen and known it likes 1.56 under load or i guess this is vdroop anything below this v drop will result in a fail lock up or bsod it dosnt really operate under the 1.596 1.6v but im guessing its healthy for what this proc likes


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Physics score better but still windows 8.1 is screwy
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


Nice run
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I GET THE SAME 48 UNDER LOAD I also want to mention that my bios cpu vcore is at 1.478 not the 1.5v cpu z reports i did countless hours of testing and refining voltages LLC extreme for me gives me about 0.113v i figured this from what i have set in bios and from what hw monitor reports to be my max v under load but from what I have seen and known it likes 1.56 under load or i guess this is vdroop anything below this v drop will result in a fail lock up or bsod it dosnt really operate under the 1.596 1.6v but im guessing its healthy for what this proc likes


Hehe been running just under 1.7 for almost a year


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nice run
> Hehe been running just under 1.7 for almost a year


Thx


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Pop open the champagne, I just beat red and gerty at something for the first time ever!
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2478446_vencenzo_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6910.94_pps
> 
> Thank you Michigan ambients.
> 
> P.S. Yes that's 5.4 on a prefab cooling system.


ya wont be beating me much longer lol

you have been warned!!!!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ya wont be beating me much longer lol
> 
> you have been warned!!!!


Guess its my turn to turn up the heat


----------



## NicksTricks007

I sense a good old fashioned overclock war coming on







Let the games begin!!!

Come next week hopefully I will be joining in on the fun hahaha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I sense a good old fashioned overclock war coming on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the games begin!!!
> 
> Come next week hopefully I will be joining in on the fun hahaha


Just wating for my 360mm rad here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastair

Devildog 86 I am trying to run those 3d mark benches for you. But I seem to have run into an error and I would like to know if anyone can assist? I have the latest 4.3.2 or whatever version it is of Futuremark System info. It is also one of the processes that are running on my PC. However 3D Mark says that there is a problem with system info and that I must check to make sure I have later than 4.2.2???


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> I sense a good old fashioned overclock war coming on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the games begin!!!
> 
> Come next week hopefully I will be joining in on the fun hahaha


Same, just gotta get my H110







.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just wating for my 360mm rad here!!!!!!!!!!


I have 3x 240mm


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I have 3x 240mm


Speaking of rads. Do you mount the fans separately or use the same screw for both?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Speaking of rads. Do you mount the fans separately or use the same screw for both?


Front Rad same but rest separately


----------



## X-Alt

I am gonna install a 280 from my H110 and I would prefer to install the fans outside of the case to lessen the hassle of holding the fan for my pull setup. Can I simply use seperate long fan screws to hold the rad down?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I am gonna install a 280 from my H110 and I would prefer to install the fans outside of the case to lessen the hassle of holding the fan for my pull setup. Can I simply use seperate long fan screws to hold the rad down?


Its possible you would just have to purchase longer screws from FrozenCPU


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Its possible you would just have to purchase longer screws from FrozenCPU


Oh well, I will just have to hold the fans as I put the rad over it as on the Techquike vid...... Should I go with the H100i instead, I have some SP120s that could be put to good use..


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Hey guys,
found this thread by google. I've recently set up a FX-System consisting of following components


Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 Board
FX-8320 (1334 PGN )
Mushkin 2 x 8 GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44 @ 1.65 V
I've been playing around the last few days with overclocking the system and found following Settings to be prime stable so far


200 x 20 = 4 GHz
HT 2600 MHz
NB 2600 MHz
VCore 1,35 V (1,252 V in CPU-Z @ load)
CPU NB Voltage 1,3 V
NB Voltage 1,16 V
HT Voltage 1,2
DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-31-44
CoreTemp is running at about 45 °C under Prime-Load. But for the love of god, I am not able to get my RAM stable at its rated settings (DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44). At 1,65 V I am not even able to boot into windows. I have to bump the DIMM-Voltage all the way up to 1,75 V to get the system into windows. The second Prime95-load is applied, the system freezes.

Any suggestions on which voltage I have to bump, to get the 2400 MHz stable?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh well, I will just have to hold the fans as I put the rad over it as on the Techquike vid...... Should I go with the H100i instead, I have some SP120s that could be put to good use..


The screws are cheap like $2 for 8 and its up to you either will be good.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> The screws are cheap like $2 for 8 and its up to you either will be good.


I have 8 long fan screws. My question was. Can you use those to mount the fans and use the other 8 included to mount the rad?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> lol youre joking right? if they made a version, you could run diablo 3 on a smartphone, and an 8350 is plenty enough, even 955 phenom was plenty enough for that game.


you could not run D3 on a cell phone.. not matter what you did to the game

have you even bothered to graph CPU and thread usage why playing the game? This game is not coded for AMD FX processors.

there are point where the GPU is waiting for the CPU to finish its thread. you cannot dispute this.

out of every test i've ran, D3 runs the best when i've got 6 cores clocked to 4.9 VS 8 cores @ 4.6-4.7

The extra cores are not used, you could even drop two modules and only likely see improvements as the game its self will use about 26% of a fx8350.

One core is always pegged 70%+ while 3 other are always under 15%.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I have 8 long fan screws. My question was. Can you use those to mount the fans and use the other 8 included to mount the rad?


When you use long screws it will be mounting fans and rad together


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> When you use long screws it will be mounting fans and rad together


Screw it, H100i time







! Will short fan screws hold the rad together?


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh well, I will just have to hold the fans as I put the rad over it as on the Techquike vid...... Should I go with the H100i instead, I have some SP120s that could be put to good use..
> 
> 
> 
> The screws are cheap like $2 for 8 and its up to you either will be good.
Click to expand...

You can get them at Ace Hardware for like 5 cents a piece. I just brought my radiator in with me and found screws that fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hehe been running just under 1.7 for almost a year


Mine too. Hit 90c a few times too and no problems. I am glad to see someone else YOLOing past 1.55v and living just fine


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you could not run D3 on a cell phone.. not matter what you did to the game
> 
> have you even bothered to graph CPU and thread usage why playing the game? This game is not coded for AMD FX processors.
> 
> there are point where the GPU is waiting for the CPU to finish its thread. you cannot dispute this.
> 
> out of every test i've ran, D3 runs the best when i've got 6 cores clocked to 4.9 VS 8 cores @ 4.6-4.7
> 
> The extra cores are not used, you could even drop two modules and only likely see improvements as the game its self will use about 26% of a fx8350.
> 
> One core is always pegged 70%+ while 3 other are always under 15%.


I have similar experiences with ddo which drives me insane. But even after i oc 4 cores over 5 ghz the useage drops in first core down to 75-80(instead of 90 plus) and i still get bad framerates but better overall performance. DDO is a amd killer







. I planned to get diablo eventually but hearing that is discouraging.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Screw it, H100i time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Will short fan screws hold the rad together?


Yea but not with that fan if they are too short


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Hey guys,
> found this thread by google. I've recently set up a FX-System consisting of following components
> 
> 
> Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 Board
> FX-8320 (1334 PGN )
> Mushkin 2 x 8 GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44 @ 1.65 V
> I've been playing around the last few days with overclocking the system and found following Settings to be prime stable so far
> 
> 
> 200 x 20 = 4 GHz
> HT 2600 MHz
> NB 2600 MHz
> VCore 1,35 V (1,252 V in CPU-Z @ load)
> CPU NB Voltage 1,3 V
> NB Voltage 1,16 V
> HT Voltage 1,2
> DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-31-44
> CoreTemp is running at about 45 °C under Prime-Load. But for the love of god, I am not able to get my RAM stable at its rated settings (DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44). At 1,65 V I am not even able to boot into windows. I have to bump the DIMM-Voltage all the way up to 1,75 V to get the system into windows. The second Prime95-load is applied, the system freezes.
> 
> Any suggestions on which voltage I have to bump, to get the 2400 MHz stable?


mmmm... generally you need to bump the dimm voltage up a bit on Piledriver when using larger then 4gb ram chips. that said, the cpu/nb is your memory bridge to the cpu... and bumping that voltage a little might help you stabilize with less voltage being dumped into the ram.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yea but not with that fan if they are too short


Oh well, the H110 listing will end in a day, back to the H100i. Should I go push pull (I have dual SP120s) or stay as is for dust reasons?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh well, the H110 listing will end in a day, back to the H100i. Should I go push pull (I have dual SP120s) or stay as is for dust reasons?


Push/Pull as it helps cool more


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh well, the H110 listing will end in a day, back to the H100i. Should I go push pull (I have dual SP120s) or stay as is for dust reasons?


It depends on what you want really and how high you want to overclock.

I run mine in push/pull and it cools much better than only pull can do.

I can run the fans at quiet mode now and get better performance than with only push in balanced mode, so i am much quieter and get better performance


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It depends on what you want really and how high you want to overclock.
> 
> I run mine in push/pull and it cools much better than only pull can do.
> 
> I can run the fans at quiet mode now and get better performance than with only push in balanced mode, so i am much quieter and get better performance


4.85GHz is what I am going 4.. I might just sell the included SP120L fans and my 212 with them, save up for a RS360 kit and build along that..


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> mmmm... generally you need to bump the dimm voltage up a bit on Piledriver when using larger then 4gb ram chips. that said, the cpu/nb is your memory bridge to the cpu... and bumping that voltage a little might help you stabilize with less voltage being dumped into the ram.


ok, but afair 1,3 V is the limit for CPU/NB voltage under air - isnt't it? I've planed to decrease this voltage once my overclock is stable enough for a fine tuning.


----------



## X-Alt

Yeah, screw dust, push pull tiam! What is the avg voltage for 4.8GHz?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yeah, screw dust, push pull tiam! What is the avg voltage for 4.8GHz?


Can't really say as every chip OCs differently and requires different volts

My 8350 @4.8GHz needs 1.476v to be stable but my last. one needed 1.55v


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Can't really say as every chip OCs differently and requires different volts
> 
> My 8350 @4.8GHz needs 1.476v to be stable but my last. one needed 1.55v


Alright, I will test @1.52V for a first run. 15 IBT Very High Passes and I will consider it stable...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Alright, I will test @1.52V for a first run. 15 IBT Very High Passes and I will consider it stable...


im stables 4.8 ghz @1.4875v in bios and extreme llc fx 8320 on air ooh i re ran my ibt avx with extra tweeked settings here an their got 98 gflops at first but ran unstable on the last test so i re did a voltage and got this on my already stable settings


----------



## miklkit

I am now convinced that this HAL9590 is defective and will rma it. In another thread I found some information that describes my situation.

OCP it is and it appears to kick in at 26.5 amps. That is when the motherboard shuts down. I have had my 8350 running at 1.65v just fine but this HAL9590 can only take 1.55v. At 1.56v it BSODs every single time and it is the motherboard OCP doing it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I am now convinced that this HAL9590 is defective and will rma it. In another thread I found some information that describes my situation.
> 
> OCP it is and it appears to kick in at 26.5 amps. That is when the motherboard shuts down. I have had my 8350 running at 1.65v just fine but this HAL9590 can only take 1.55v. At 1.56v it BSODs every single time and it is the motherboard OCP doing it.


Source?
I'd think twice about rma'ing that chip if it can prime at 4.9ghz on air.

I've pushed over 1.72 volts through 3 different 8 cores on my GD-80 without any sign of faultering power. How are you overclocking it? Are you using core center or click bios?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I have similar experiences with ddo which drives me insane. But even after i oc 4 cores over 5 ghz the useage drops in first core down to 75-80(instead of 90 plus) and i still get bad framerates but better overall performance. DDO is a amd killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I planned to get diablo eventually but hearing that is discouraging.


They appear to be working on the issue, but it is blizzard so good luck with that.

however, I would like it to be said that i'm going on my "max" settings.

I deal with the slight tearing, as it works out better on a whole.

I've been told the game is heavily reliant on SSE5, which our processors do not have.(if we do it isn't turned on :/ ), that could be a factor.



these setting work the best for me but still plagued by intel favoritism

I plan on getting a 7850k and seeing how it does compared to the FX. I'm expecting the 7850k to pull ahead at the same clocks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> And why are you not outside breaking records huh
> 
> 
> 
> Right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs LN2 when it's -30 degrees outside. Although, I'm not sure how you'd deal with condesation from the other pc parts.
Click to expand...

condensation would only appear if your board is colder then the outside air ( or anything is )

so you would not have to worry until you brought it back inside your house, and if you leave it unplugged it should be fine unless they bridge your batt to something


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what voltage do you have your IMC (CPU-NB) running?
> 
> 2600 is pretty high!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 1.3v for both nb and ht it just works that way i could get away with just 1.29 but i like that 1.30 also my cpu pll is at 3.13 no heat issue its 100% stable might i add im using a phanteks air coller with for of their fans and you guys ready to laugh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> a inland 600w psu l0ol http://www.microcenter.com/product/346706/Silver_Series_ILS-600_600_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Alright, I will test @1.52V for a first run. 15 IBT Very High Passes and I will consider it stable...
> 
> 
> 
> im stables 4.8 ghz @1.4875v in bios and extreme llc fx 8320 on air ooh i re ran my ibt avx with extra tweeked settings here an their got 98 gflops at first but ran unstable on the last test so i re did a voltage and got this on my already stable settings
Click to expand...




i think most chips can hit 2600 it is above that that i always have struggled
first problem. extreme llc ( unless you have the one board manu that reverses the llc but iirc they use % ) drop that to high or ultra and your temps and vcore will be far more stable and you may even be able to push it farther

you also may need more cpu/nb, also bump your nb to 1.2
cpu/nb and ht add the most heat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Devildog 86 I am trying to run those 3d mark benches for you. But I seem to have run into an error and I would like to know if anyone can assist? I have the latest 4.3.2 or whatever version it is of Futuremark System info. It is also one of the processes that are running on my PC. However 3D Mark says that there is a problem with system info and that I must check to make sure I have later than 4.2.2???


you can try uninstalling only system info, deleting all the additional files and then reinstalling

i have had to do it, generally if you google your error ( i only ever did the first line ) it will tell you where they are located ( they are hidden ) if not pm me and ill help you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I am gonna install a 280 from my H110 and I would prefer to install the fans outside of the case to lessen the hassle of holding the fan for my pull setup. Can I simply use seperate long fan screws to hold the rad down?
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible you would just have to purchase longer screws from FrozenCPU
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh well, I will just have to hold the fans as I put the rad over it as on the Techquike vid...... Should I go with the H100i instead, I have some SP120s that could be put to good use..
> 
> 
> 
> The screws are cheap like $2 for 8 and its up to you either will be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get them at Ace Hardware for like 5 cents a piece. I just brought my radiator in with me and found screws that fit.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hehe been running just under 1.7 for almost a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+12 most rads are m3, m3.5 or 6/32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Hey guys,
> found this thread by google. I've recently set up a FX-System consisting of following components
> 
> 
> Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 Board
> FX-8320 (1334 PGN )
> Mushkin 2 x 8 GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44 @ 1.65 V
> I've been playing around the last few days with overclocking the system and found following Settings to be prime stable so far
> 
> 
> 200 x 20 = 4 GHz
> HT 2600 MHz
> NB 2600 MHz
> VCore 1,35 V (1,252 V in CPU-Z @ load)
> CPU NB Voltage 1,3 V
> NB Voltage 1,16 V
> HT Voltage 1,2
> DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-31-44
> CoreTemp is running at about 45 °C under Prime-Load. But for the love of god, I am not able to get my RAM stable at its rated settings (DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44). At 1,65 V I am not even able to boot into windows. I have to bump the DIMM-Voltage all the way up to 1,75 V to get the system into windows. The second Prime95-load is applied, the system freezes.
> 
> Any suggestions on which voltage I have to bump, to get the 2400 MHz stable?


you may need more cpu/nb, also bump your nb to 1.2
however chips i have can push 2 dimms of 8gb sticks @~ 1.2-1.3 v cpu/nb
one main thing to note
not all fx chips can do 2400 at all , not all can do 4 dimms but can do 2,

past that welcome !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I am now convinced that this HAL9590 is defective and will rma it. In another thread I found some information that describes my situation.
> 
> OCP it is and it appears to kick in at 26.5 amps. That is when the motherboard shuts down. I have had my 8350 running at 1.65v just fine but this HAL9590 can only take 1.55v. At 1.56v it BSODs every single time and it is the motherboard OCP doing it.


wait... huh, your chip is defective due to OCP kicking in on your mobo ?..... can you please explain this ?


----------



## Tarnix

Hello there, 'been a while I put my nose in here... I had a very FX8350-specific question and I couldn't find an answer..









I'm playing with windows power management and I found a way to force Boost to work by playing with C6 state thresholds and things like that. (regedit haxoring).

My question is: Theoretically, what uses less power?

Half the cores sleeping and the CPU running at a higher "load" on the first 4 cores or;
all cores running at a (forced) lower speed, but less load per core ?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Hey guys,
> found this thread by google. I've recently set up a FX-System consisting of following components
> 
> 
> Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 Board
> FX-8320 (1334 PGN )
> Mushkin 2 x 8 GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44 @ 1.65 V
> I've been playing around the last few days with overclocking the system and found following Settings to be prime stable so far
> 
> 
> 200 x 20 = 4 GHz
> HT 2600 MHz
> NB 2600 MHz
> VCore 1,35 V (1,252 V in CPU-Z @ load)
> CPU NB Voltage 1,3 V
> NB Voltage 1,16 V
> HT Voltage 1,2
> DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-*31*-*44*
> CoreTemp is running at about 45 °C under Prime-Load. But for the love of god, I am not able to get my RAM stable at its rated settings (DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44). At 1,65 V I am not even able to boot into windows. I have to bump the DIMM-Voltage all the way up to 1,75 V to get the system into windows. The second Prime95-load is applied, the system freezes.
> 
> Any suggestions on which voltage I have to bump, to get the 2400 MHz stable?


Not the voltage imo, tRas and tRC are too low for the other latency settings.
Try bumping tRC up 1 at a time first. OR start with 11-14-14-39-53 and work your way back down.
You may be better off running that ram at a lower Mhz with tighter cas. I have a friend that runs 4.6 cpu and 2400cas9 ram on a As3, so I can confidently say it's not the mobo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Hey guys,
> found this thread by google. I've recently set up a FX-System consisting of following components
> 
> 
> Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 Board
> FX-8320 (1334 PGN )
> Mushkin 2 x 8 GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44 @ 1.65 V
> I've been playing around the last few days with overclocking the system and found following Settings to be prime stable so far
> 
> 
> 200 x 20 = 4 GHz
> HT 2600 MHz
> NB 2600 MHz
> VCore 1,35 V (1,252 V in CPU-Z @ load)
> CPU NB Voltage 1,3 V
> NB Voltage 1,16 V
> HT Voltage 1,2
> DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-*31*-*44*
> CoreTemp is running at about 45 °C under Prime-Load. But for the love of god, I am not able to get my RAM stable at its rated settings (DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44). At 1,65 V I am not even able to boot into windows. I have to bump the DIMM-Voltage all the way up to 1,75 V to get the system into windows. The second Prime95-load is applied, the system freezes.
> 
> Any suggestions on which voltage I have to bump, to get the 2400 MHz stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Not the voltage imo, tRas and tRC are too low for the other latency settings.
> Try bumping tRC up 1 at a time first. OR start with 11-14-14-39-53 and work your way back down.
> You may be better off running that ram at a lower Mhz with tighter cas. I have a friend that runs 4.6 cpu and 2400cas9 ram on a As3, so I can confidently say it's not the mobo.
Click to expand...

what command rate?


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> found this thread by google. I've recently set up a FX-System consisting of following components
> 
> 
> Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 Board
> FX-8320 (1334 PGN )
> Mushkin 2 x 8 GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44 @ 1.65 V
> I've been playing around the last few days with overclocking the system and found following Settings to be prime stable so far
> 
> 
> 200 x 20 = 4 GHz
> HT 2600 MHz
> NB 2600 MHz
> VCore 1,35 V (1,252 V in CPU-Z @ load)
> CPU NB Voltage 1,3 V
> NB Voltage 1,16 V
> HT Voltage 1,2
> DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-*31*-*44*
> CoreTemp is running at about 45 °C under Prime-Load. But for the love of god, I am not able to get my RAM stable at its rated settings (DDR3-2400 @ 11-14-14-31-44). At 1,65 V I am not even able to boot into windows. I have to bump the DIMM-Voltage all the way up to 1,75 V to get the system into windows. The second Prime95-load is applied, the system freezes.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on which voltage I have to bump, to get the 2400 MHz stable?


Note: i wouldn't use Coretemp for anything meaningful regarding temps. It's a very Intel-centric tool. AMD doesn't have real temp sensors.

First: 2400Mhz stable? Good luck, even though it's only 2 sticks. I would stick to 1600 or 1866 (or 2000/2133) with super tight timings.

Second: DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-*31*-*44*
Last time I checked, AMD is quite happy with 32-47 or around that.
On the other hand, if your stick does 2400 *at those timings*, they are way too too "loose" (high-numbered) for 1866. You can do a lot better than that with those sticks.

Third: No amount of voltage will make 2400 work if the IMC can't drive it. you will blow the ram/IMC before.

Any RAM guru can correct me, this is just my personal experience with my Crucial sticks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Note: i wouldn't use Coretemp for anything meaningful regarding temps. It's a very Intel-centric tool. AMD doesn't have real temp sensors.
> 
> First: 2400Mhz stable? Good luck, even though it's only 2 sticks. I would stick to 1600 or 1866 (or 2000/2133) with super tight timings.
> 
> Second: DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-*31*-*44*
> Last time I checked, AMD is quite happy with 32-47 or around that.
> On the other hand, if your stick does 2400 *at those timings*, they are way too too "loose" (high-numbered) for 1866. You can do a lot better than that with those sticks.
> 
> Third: No amount of voltage will make 2400 work if the IMC can't drive it. you will blow the ram/IMC before.
> 
> Any RAM guru can correct me, this is just my personal experience with my Crucial sticks.


I can do 2400 can 9 like buttah


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I can do 2400 can 9 like buttah


Nice. How about my question though? (probably got swallowed by the ram quote stuff)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Nice. How about my question though? (probably got swallowed by the ram quote stuff)


The answer is 42

It more depends on the task at hand. Also the difference in clocks and voltage.. I'm not too sure about what would be optimal


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How is it cooled? It's a long story that started last April when I got this case. I have spent a lot of time in the air cooling forum learning what it takes. Basically it has 4 intake fans in front and a big gaping hole in the back. Then there is the Silverstone Heligon HE01 cpu cooler with 2-140x38 @ 140cfm fans. Think of it as a wind tunnel with some electronic stuff in it. And yes that is a large paper towel that got sucked into the front of the case while stress testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it powered? Well there is the 850w Seasonic psu, and the MSI 990FXA GD80 motherboard is rated for the 9590 with the later bios and runs nice and cool with all that air flow. And it is rated at 220w now.


I underestimated the size of the CPU cooler when I googled it originally. Holy moses that thing is large. :O

Got me thinking, I wonder how I am powering my chip? Theoretically an 8350 at 4.7 should be similar to a 9570 amirite?

And the TA970 is NOT by any means an expensive quality board. <$80


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Source?
> I'd think twice about rma'ing that chip if it can prime at 4.9ghz on air.
> 
> I've pushed over 1.72 volts through 3 different 8 cores on my GD-80 without any sign of faultering power. How are you overclocking it? Are you using core center or click bios?


Source. Click to expand.
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1442187%2Fneed-some-help-with-an-overclock-on-amd-fx-8350-vishera%2F30&v=1&libId=11865b23-d08b-468f-b58a-147f88b7abf6&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techpowerup.com%2Fforums%2Fthreads%2Ffx-8350-brick-wall.175144%2Fpage-3&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ff%2F10%2Famd-cpus&title=Need%20some%20help%2C%20with%20an%20Overclock%20on%20AMD%20FX-8350%20Vishera%20-%20Page%204&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techpowerup.com%2Fforums%2Fthreads%2Ffx-8350-brick-wall.175144%2Fpage-3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13891363285438

That chip was never stable. Not at 4.9, 4.8, but maybe at 4.7. It BSOD constantly and trashed the hard drives doing it. Its max vcore with no BSOD was 1.55, which delivered 1.496v after vdroop.

I use Click Bios II. I am back on the 8350 now at 1.638v in CBII which means 1.528v under load. For some reason this 8350 gets a lot of vdroop and the 9590 does not.

2nds: It's not that big for a twin tower cooler. That is not a big case and it took some searching to find a cooler that would fit. Some are wider and some are taller and most cover the ram.

They are not that similar. Seriously, it takes a board that costs at least twice as much as that TA970 to handle a 9590.


----------



## Kalistoval

Wait Wait Wait hold on here now Im oc'ed to 4.8ghz stable now this is going to sound hilarious but its quite interesting i have a hunch but i wont say it yet so as i am oc'ed I can not play


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



candy crush saga on FB using water fox or any other browsers


my comp will black screen and do nothing lol i think it hilarious so i want to know if anyone else can play it just fine overclocked high i can pass any stress test just fine but can not manage to play that stupid game i can play mortal kombat all day long on 1080p for hours on end but as soon as i try that game my whole system becomes unresponsive I have tryed everything to fix it drivers virus scans u name it even extra volts lulz the only way i can get it to work though is to set bios defaults buwahaha can anyone else try to play it ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Source?
> I'd think twice about rma'ing that chip if it can prime at 4.9ghz on air.
> 
> I've pushed over 1.72 volts through 3 different 8 cores on my GD-80 without any sign of faultering power. How are you overclocking it? Are you using core center or click bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Source. Click to expand.
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1442187%2Fneed-some-help-with-an-overclock-on-amd-fx-8350-vishera%2F30&v=1&libId=11865b23-d08b-468f-b58a-147f88b7abf6&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techpowerup.com%2Fforums%2Fthreads%2Ffx-8350-brick-wall.175144%2Fpage-3&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ff%2F10%2Famd-cpus&title=Need%20some%20help%2C%20with%20an%20Overclock%20on%20AMD%20FX-8350%20Vishera%20-%20Page%204&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techpowerup.com%2Fforums%2Fthreads%2Ffx-8350-brick-wall.175144%2Fpage-3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13891363285438
> 
> That chip was never stable. Not at 4.9, 4.8, but maybe at 4.7. It BSOD constantly and trashed the hard drives doing it. Its max vcore with no BSOD was 1.55, which delivered 1.496v after vdroop.
> 
> I use Click Bios II. I am back on the 8350 now at 1.638v in CBII which means 1.528v under load. For some reason this 8350 gets a lot of vdroop and the 9590 does not.
> 
> 2nds: It's not that big for a twin tower cooler. That is not a big case and it took some searching to find a cooler that would fit. Some are wider and some are taller and most cover the ram.
> 
> They are not that similar. Seriously, it takes a board that costs at least twice as much as that TA970 to handle a 9590.
Click to expand...

Clickbios hasn't worked well at all for me, I have better luck with control center. What version of control center/click bios are you using? Also what bios are you on? I'm on bios 11.13 and CC 2.5.056 maybe that's where the difference lies.

If you have all the power saving mombo jumbo turned off, the board should burn itself to the ground before easing up on the voltage. In all my shenanigans, I've never seen the board throttle.
Something sure doesn't add up. http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
EDIT: the article you quoted was referring to ASUS boards, which have OCP protection , both GD-80's I've had have no OCP


----------



## Mega Man

still, how would the board causing the chip to bsod mean the chip is bad... ( in this hypothetical world )


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you may need more cpu/nb, also bump your nb to 1.2
> however chips i have can push 2 dimms of 8gb sticks @~ 1.2-1.3 v cpu/nb
> one main thing to note
> not all fx chips can do 2400 at all , not all can do 4 dimms but can do 2,


Ok I will try a higher cpu/nb voltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Not the voltage imo, tRas and tRC are too low for the other latency settings.
> Try bumping tRC up 1 at a time first. OR start with 11-14-14-39-53 and work your way back down.
> You may be better off running that ram at a lower Mhz with tighter cas. I have a friend that runs 4.6 cpu and 2400cas9 ram on a As3, so I can confidently say it's not the mobo.


Well those are the latencys, which are in the XMP profile of the DIMMs. But I've read a AMD document yesterday in which TRC and TRAS calculations are shown. I will apply the calculations to the timings and set them manually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> what command rate?


2T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Note: i wouldn't use Coretemp for anything meaningful regarding temps. It's a very Intel-centric tool. AMD doesn't have real temp sensors.
> 
> First: 2400Mhz stable? Good luck, even though it's only 2 sticks. I would stick to 1600 or 1866 (or 2000/2133) with super tight timings.


So 2400 MHz are a challenge to get it stable? I thought, even if not officially supported, it should be a piece of cake.
Quote:


> Second: DRAM @ 1866 and 11-14-14-*31*-*44*
> Last time I checked, AMD is quite happy with 32-47 or around that.
> On the other hand, if your stick does 2400 *at those timings*, they are way too too "loose" (high-numbered) for 1866. You can do a lot better than that with those sticks.


Yeah i just reduced the speed to check if the rest of the system is stable enough to start tuning the RAM. As i said above: the timings are from the XMP profile for 2400 MHz.
Quote:


> Third: No amount of voltage will make 2400 work if the IMC can't drive it. you will blow the ram/IMC before.
> .


IMC = integrated memory controller?

Is cpu/nb voltage influencing the stability of the IMC?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Ok I will try a higher cpu/nb voltage
> Well those are the latencys, which are in the XMP profile of the DIMMs. But I've read a AMD document yesterday in which TRC and TRAS calculations are shown. I will apply the calculations to the timings and set them manually.
> 2T
> So 2400 MHz are a challenge to get it stable? I thought, even if not officially supported, it should be a piece of cake.
> Yeah i just reduced the speed to check if the rest of the system is stable enough to start tuning the RAM. As i said above: the timings are from the XMP profile for 2400 MHz.
> IMC = integrated memory controller?
> 
> Is cpu/nb voltage influencing the stability of the IMC?


IMC = integrated memory controller? yes

Is cpu/nb voltage influencing the stability of the IMC? yes


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Is cpu/nb voltage influencing the stability of the IMC?


you can give it more voltage sure, but if she won't do it she just won't do it.. doesn't matter how much gas you are giving your civic it will never pull that yacht outta the water...

some get lucky


----------



## Durvelle27

My settings when running RAM at 2400MHz

CPU/NB - 2800MHz @1.35v
HT - 2400MHz @1.2v
FSB - 200
Multi - 25
RAM: 2400MHz 12-12-12-36 but daily i run them at 2133MHz 10-11-10-32 or 1866MHz 9-10-9-28 depending


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clickbios hasn't worked well at all for me, I have better luck with control center. What version of control center/click bios are you using? Also what bios are you on? I'm on bios 11.13 and CC 2.5.056 maybe that's where the difference lies.
> 
> If you have all the power saving mombo jumbo turned off, the board should burn itself to the ground before easing up on the voltage. In all my shenanigans, I've never seen the board throttle.
> Something sure doesn't add up. http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> EDIT: the article you quoted was referring to ASUS boards, which have OCP protection , both GD-80's I've had have no OCP


I started off with CBII and haven't gotten used to CC yet. CBII takes longer to make changes because you need to reboot the puter for the changes to make it into bios, while CC is fast because the changes happen instantly. I'm starting to make quick changes in CC and when I'm ok with them, then transferring them to CBII and rebooting.
CBII is ver.104. I tried ver. 123 but it does not work and is reported. CC is ver. 2.5.060. Not sure about the 060 as it is hard to read. Right now it is misreading the vcore at 0.9890v on the main screen but showing it correctly on that slide out screen at 1.544v, which agrees with HWINFO64 and CPU-Z.
I was on bios 11.13 with no complaints but the word I got is that for the 9XXX you want the 13.X bios, so I flashed to 13.5 before Christmas. 13.5 proved to be bad so I dropped back to 13.4 which seems to be good.

About the BSOD, this 8350 has never done it but the 9590 does. All the information I have found about it so far involves ROG and points to a bad cpu. I don't know if it is the board or the cpu kicking out but kick out it does.
When it BSODs I get a black screen. The rig keeps running but both the power and reset switches to not work. The only option is to flip the power switch on the PSU and reboot. I'm back on the 8350 and have been pushing to see if it will BSOD and it will not do it even though it has gone over both volt and heat redlines. 1.55v and 62c.

Is this enough info? I haven't even had my first mug o java yet.


----------



## Tasm

I would advice anyone with the Gigabyte UD3 to place some fans blowing air to the Vrm´s dissipador.
Mine with 1.55 reached 110º on IBT Maximum.
After placing two amd cooler stock fan attached and two 92mm Swif 1850rpm, the temps on the same torture dropped to 74º.


----------



## Alastair

Any one got a word or 2 of advice for me? I have been playing BF 4. Now my frame rates are poor. Checked GPU usage and both my 6850's are around 55% utilisation. So I checked my CPU for a bottleneck and that also is only pegged at about 50%. Any ideas as to what this might be?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any one got a word or 2 of advice for me? I have been playing BF 4. Now my frame rates are poor. Checked GPU usage and both my 6850's are around 55% utilisation. So I checked my CPU for a bottleneck and that also is only pegged at about 50%. Any ideas as to what this might be?


could be server or hard drive access.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I got my new internet hooked up. Pretty good speeds, what do y'all think?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I got my new internet hooked up. Pretty good speeds, what do y'all think?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I got my new internet hooked up. Pretty good speeds, what do y'all think?


Someone get google on the line!


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you can give it more voltage sure, but if she won't do it she just won't do it.. doesn't matter how much gas you are giving your civic it will never pull that yacht outta the water...
> 
> some get lucky


Ok, seems like my IMC doesn't want to work with 2400 MHz RAM speed. Raised the cpu/nb voltage all the way up to 1,4 V and still no chance of getting it stable. I'm running now 1866 with 9-9-9-27-35 1T and pulling 20,8 GB/s in SiSoft Sandra. Good value or meeeh?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> Ok, seems like my IMC doesn't want to work with 2400 MHz RAM speed. Raised the cpu/nb voltage all the way up to 1,4 V and still no chance of getting it stable. I'm running now 1866 with 9-9-9-27-35 1T and pulling 20,8 GB/s in SiSoft Sandra. Good value or meeeh?


You may need to increase the VRAM VTT voltage. Somewhere on my comp I have a list of voltages and that one is mentioned to be the most overlooked for stability for Ram and CPU OCs.


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You may need to increase the VRAM VTT voltage. Somewhere on my comp I have a list of voltages and that one is mentioned to be the most overlooked for stability for Ram and CPU OCs.


VRAM VTT voltage? Never heard of it - I don't think I have such an option in my bios.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> VRAM VTT voltage? Never heard of it - I don't think I have such an option in my bios.


It's the pll for ram. Not at my computer but Asus calls it something else


----------



## Luxkeiwoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It's the pll for ram. Not at my computer but Asus calls it something else


mmm running an asrock 990fx extreme 4 mobo. besides the know voltages (cpu, dimm, ht, nb, cpu/nb) i have a southbridhe PLL voltage setting and a CPU VDDA voltage setting. I've never touched them and left them on auto.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luxkeiwoker*
> 
> mmm running an asrock 990fx extreme 4 mobo. besides the know voltages (cpu, dimm, ht, nb, cpu/nb) i have a southbridhe PLL voltage setting and a CPU VDDA voltage setting. I've never touched them and left them on auto.


do you have a dvdda?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clickbios hasn't worked well at all for me, I have better luck with control center. What version of control center/click bios are you using? Also what bios are you on? I'm on bios 11.13 and CC 2.5.056 maybe that's where the difference lies.
> 
> If you have all the power saving mombo jumbo turned off, the board should burn itself to the ground before easing up on the voltage. In all my shenanigans, I've never seen the board throttle.
> Something sure doesn't add up. http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj
> EDIT: the article you quoted was referring to ASUS boards, which have OCP protection , both GD-80's I've had have no OCP
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with CBII and haven't gotten used to CC yet. CBII takes longer to make changes because you need to reboot the puter for the changes to make it into bios, while CC is fast because the changes happen instantly. I'm starting to make quick changes in CC and when I'm ok with them, then transferring them to CBII and rebooting.
> CBII is ver.104. I tried ver. 123 but it does not work and is reported. CC is ver. 2.5.060. Not sure about the 060 as it is hard to read. Right now it is misreading the vcore at 0.9890v on the main screen but showing it correctly on that slide out screen at 1.544v, which agrees with HWINFO64 and CPU-Z.
> I was on bios 11.13 with no complaints but the word I got is that for the 9XXX you want the 13.X bios, so I flashed to 13.5 before Christmas. 13.5 proved to be bad so I dropped back to 13.4 which seems to be good.
> 
> About the BSOD, this 8350 has never done it but the 9590 does. All the information I have found about it so far involves ROG and points to a bad cpu. I don't know if it is the board or the cpu kicking out but kick out it does.
> When it BSODs I get a black screen. The rig keeps running but both the power and reset switches to not work. The only option is to flip the power switch on the PSU and reboot. I'm back on the 8350 and have been pushing to see if it will BSOD and it will not do it even though it has gone over both volt and heat redlines. 1.55v and 62c.
> 
> Is this enough info? I haven't even had my first mug o java yet.
Click to expand...

I do know if I set the voltage to a value higher than stock in bios, subsequent overvolting using control center can be limited to the value in bios. So if you are overclocking with Control center, leave the voltage in bios to auto.

It could be the bios version is causing you the grief however. The only issues I had when pushing the 9370 above 1.55 volts were caused by heat.

As a final comment, I've messed with over a hundred chips, and never had one that was "defective" , nothing is impossible , but I would think that would be the last thing I would cast blame upon.


----------



## X-Alt

Anybody running an 8320 or 8350 with a 240mm CLC or high end 120mm CLC can you tell me your 4.8/5GHz temps and voltage?


----------



## Deadboy90

@x-alt
I have a h80i on my 8320. Unfortunately my chip won't do more than 4.6. My temps at my 4.5 everyday are under 52c when playing BF4. I'm at 1.45v.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> @x-alt
> I have a h80i on my 8320. Unfortunately my chip won't do more than 4.6. My temps at my 4.5 everyday are under 52c when playing BF4. I'm at 1.45v.


Alright, I am pushing for [email protected] on a H100i, hoping it will IBT at that...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Anybody running an 8320 or 8350 with a 240mm CLC or high end 120mm CLC can you tell me your 4.8/5GHz temps and voltage?


i have one of my chips @ 4.8 on a h220 iirc when priming max is ~ 62 at full fan and pump speed but i may of used different fans for testing helixs are great but i have better * and louder * fans

iirc ~ 1.475v @ load but my chip is pretty good and can boot at 5.55 ( benchable too ) @ 4.8 though is my major temp/voltage wall


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have one of my chips @ 4.8 on a h220 iirc when priming max is ~ 62 at full fan and pump speed but i may of used different fans for testing helixs are great but i have better * and louder * fans
> 
> iirc ~ 1.475v @ load but my chip is pretty good and can boot at 5.55 ( benchable too ) @ 4.8 though is my major temp/voltage wall


I will try and hit 4.8, I am gonna start at 1.43 and go to 4.5, 10 IBT runs then go [email protected] Is that socket or core temp? My real concern is that I will break 60C with 4.8.. I really could not give two full da*ns about my ears going deaf later on thanks to the Corsair pump and 2700RPM fans, I just need to make sure the cores do not dare hit 60C and shut down on me.. If I have to, I will go for an EX240 kit, mash on my SP120s and get a go on em..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I will try and hit 4.8, I am gonna start at 1.43 and go to 4.5, 10 IBT runs then go [email protected] Is that socket or core temp? My real concern is that I will break 60C with 4.8.. I really could not give two full da*ns about my ears going deaf later on thanks to the Corsair pump and 2700RPM fans, I just need to make sure the cores do not dare hit 60C and shut down on me.. If I have to, I will go for an EX240 kit, mash on my SP120s and get a go on em..


I have run IBT at 5ghz with a H100i.
Core temp hit 62c at max.......that was a tense run.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have run IBT at 5ghz with a H100i.
> Core temp hit 62c at max.......that was a tense run.


1.56V, LOL! Yeah, [email protected] and then [email protected] H100i pump on Performance/fan curve to 2700RPM by 50C it is... I hope does not stall out/hit a wall @4.5/4.6.. It also happened to be the batch right after miklit's 9590 (He was 1330PGS, I am 1331PGN).....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have one of my chips @ 4.8 on a h220 iirc when priming max is ~ 62 at full fan and pump speed but i may of used different fans for testing helixs are great but i have better * and louder * fans
> 
> iirc ~ 1.475v @ load but my chip is pretty good and can boot at 5.55 ( benchable too ) @ 4.8 though is my major temp/voltage wall
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and hit 4.8, I am gonna start at 1.43 and go to 4.5, 10 IBT runs then go [email protected] Is that socket or core temp? My real concern is that I will break 60C with 4.8.. I really could not give two full da*ns about my ears going deaf later on thanks to the Corsair pump and 2700RPM fans, I just need to make sure the cores do not dare hit 60C and shut down on me.. If I have to, I will go for an EX240 kit, mash on my SP120s and get a go on em..
Click to expand...

why would it shut down @ 60c?

any time i post temps it is core unless otherwise noted


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why would it shut down @ 60c?
> 
> any time i post temps it is core unless otherwise noted


Some people seem to say that they shut [email protected], maybe its APM doing its job... Anyways, I will be going for the H100i, [email protected] and maxing the crap outta the fans so I can stay under 60.

My thermal paste method







: http://www.infinitelooper.com/?v=cAqlA9EJ4ME&p=n#/48;52


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 1.56V, LOL! Yeah, [email protected] and then [email protected] H100i pump on Performance/fan curve to 2700RPM by 50C it is... I hope does not stall out/hit a wall @4.5/4.6.. It also happened to be the batch right after miklit's 9590 (He was 1330PGS, I am 1331PGN).....


For the life of me I still cant get the link software to work.

Tried just about everything........not gonna matter as im going for a custom loop anyway


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the life of me I still cant get the link software to work.
> 
> Tried just about everything........not gonna matter as im going for a custom loop anyway


Would you advise going this instead?
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
OR
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20835/ex-wat-263/XSPC_Raystorm_750_AX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html#blank


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Im very new to water cooling but im going for a XSPC 360 kit with a 240mm Monsta rad extra as im going to add my 290s into it when I get it all set up.

Someone else might be able to offer some better advice about it but seeing as a 360 rad will fit in my case then its going in!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the life of me I still cant get the link software to work.
> 
> Tried just about everything........not gonna matter as im going for a custom loop anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Would you advise going this instead?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html
> OR
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20835/ex-wat-263/XSPC_Raystorm_750_AX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html#blank
Click to expand...

wait and save up for h220x ! see pics here !!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> H220X.JPG 690k .JPG file
> 
> 
> H220Xradiatorreservoircombo.JPG 554k .JPG file
> 
> 
> CESsystems.JPG 581k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Standalonepump.JPG 527k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Here you guys go. Some pictures to hold you over until one of the review sites does a video on these new products. Your thoughts are much appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Here are some more to tide you guys over.
> 
> H220Xpic2.JPG 637k .JPG file
> 
> 
> NewCPUblock.JPG 711k .JPG file
> 
> 
> CrossfireR9-290X.JPG 635k .JPG file
> 
> 
> SLIGTXTitan.JPG 585k .JPG file
> 
> 
> NewMaelstromreservoir.JPG 534k .JPG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> No, you can put them in a push configuration as well. You just can't use a push/pull configuration because the pump and barbs on the pump will interfere with fan placement. Push/pull doesn't make much of a difference on these kits anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> push/pull is only possible with one of the two fan slots - it's not possible on the pump side.
> 
> Technical note often discarded in push/pull related discussions: Push/pull typically increases the airflow pressure by a little bit and add 3 dB/A in the process (assuming one uses the same fan for push and pull). That, will be equivalent to using a fan with slightly higher RPM (100-150 rpm typically) which will give about the same air flow pressure and the same +3dB/A.
> 
> In any case, a new fan needs to be purchased.
> 
> So technically, there is no real advantage of doing push pull. In many cases, there are space constraints that can and will prevent from doing push/pull. And if someone who has the space for push/pull really wants the head pressure, then a 38mm fan is definitely the way to go ^_^
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thelude*
> 
> Can you give us some specs on the pump. Interested in its rpm and flow rate. is it similar to the mcp35x?
> And can you give us a detail on its release date and pricing for the whole unit? Very much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,500 RPM with PWM control
> ~ 5 mH2O head pressure (vs 4.2 for the 35X)
> Max discharge of ~ 15 Lpm (vs 18 for the 35X)
> We'll published the PQ curves (complete specs) when we get back, but from 0 to 2 GPM the MCP50X has more pressure. The 2 curves intersect around 2GPM. The only case the 35X will give better performance would be in the case of an extremely high flow loop (>2 GPM) and still there the difference wouldn't be much.
> 
> we built and brought a pump test bench (gabe just published that picture on facebook) we are comparing flow and pressure of these 2 pumps.
> 
> Stephen
Click to expand...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wait and save up for h220x ! see pics here !!!!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*


What if the urge gets too much and I pull the trigger on a Glacer 240L, will it serve me well?


----------



## Mega Man

yes it should but just look at the new one + new block !!! AMAZING !


----------



## X-Alt

I might hold off until then, I just hope its got easy AMD mounting (Unlike my 212 lol).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I like the gpu blocks....

I wont be ordering mine for another 2 months yet so if they have it out in Aus before then ill grab it....if not ill continue as planned


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I might hold off until then, I just hope its got easy AMD mounting (Unlike my 212 lol).


they do, if you know how to it is the easiest mounting ever ( unless they have changed it ) you just use your current amd backplate ( OEM from mobo ) i put a pillow or rag folded behind the mobo with appropriate static prevention then mount it takes me like 1 min total to mount it anymore ( any swiftech block )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I like the gpu blocks....
> 
> I wont be ordering mine for another 2 months yet so if they have it out in Aus before then ill grab it....if not ill continue as planned


me too but i will be ordering asap and 4 of them

also to note the new h220x will be 150 gabe has announced


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Funny thing is by the time I get my loop ordered and installed summer will be over......oh well. It will be there next year


----------



## Mega Man

no that is the best time ! coldest temps = highest oc !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Not sure how much more I can squeeze out of my chip...ill be pushing 1.7v to go any higher.

Although its always fun to try


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no that is the best time ! coldest temps = highest oc !


I might go for the Glacer 240L now TBH, I really cant afford the wait of the H220X. The fans are good on the Glacer and while the new blocks look BAD A$$, I need my 220 to be ready before the springtime comes along..


----------



## Mega Man

iirc 1-2 months till it is out either way you will be happy


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc 1-2 months till it is out either way you will be happy


How do you "stick" the default backplate?


----------



## Mega Man

all i do is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I might hold off until then, I just hope its got easy AMD mounting (Unlike my 212 lol).
> 
> 
> 
> they do, if you know how to it is the easiest mounting ever ( unless they have changed it ) you just use your current amd backplate ( OEM from mobo ) i put a pillow or rag folded behind the mobo with appropriate static prevention then mount it takes me like 1 min total to mount it anymore ( any swiftech block )
Click to expand...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not sure how much more I can squeeze out of my chip...ill be pushing 1.7v to go any higher.
> 
> Although its always fun to try


Until the chip fries


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Until the chip fries


Then i'd buy another chip









What i'd really hate is to fry the Motherboard, i really don't want to have to replace that.


----------



## danirich26

Hello, Chaps! I've been pushing my 8350 a bit recently and have managed to get to 4.46 on 1.28v with a max socket temp of 59 degrees... Worker #7 seems to be a little slower than the other cores... Could it be that it isn't having enough voltage to operate at peak efficiency? It's completely stable, it just lags behind the others!
http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/danirich1/media/Untitled_zps0ce5859a.jpg.html


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danirich26*
> 
> Hello, Chaps! I've been pushing my 8350 a bit recently and have managed to get to 4.46 on 1.28v with a max socket temp of 59 degrees... Worker #7 seems to be a little slower than the other cores... Could it be that it isn't having enough voltage to operate at peak efficiency? It's completely stable, it just lags behind the others!
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/danirich1/media/Untitled_zps0ce5859a.jpg.html


Hmm your number seems all crazy to me :/ Im amazed that you can run a 8350 at 4.46ghz with that low volt, 1.28v!!!! Doesnt seems right to me, and with that low vcore your temp shouldnt be that high? Somethings doesnt make sence here, can you pls use "cpu-z" and run a validation and post the link pls?

And to answer your question, yes i think without a doubt that it is your low vcore that does the problem with worker 7!! Try increasing it 1 notch at a time and re run prime!


----------



## danirich26

http://valid.canardpc.com/vu0m63
I will try adding volts to it!


----------



## danirich26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Hmm your number seems all crazy to me :/ Im amazed that you can run a 8350 at 4.46ghz with that low volt, 1.28v!!!! Doesnt seems right to me, and with that low vcore your temp shouldnt be that high? Somethings doesnt make sence here, can you pls use "cpu-z" and run a validation and post the link pls?
> 
> And to answer your question, yes i think without a doubt that it is your low vcore that does the problem with worker 7!! Try increasing it 1 notch at a time and re run prime!


It does baffle me slightly, people seem to need about 1.4v to run past 4.4GHz!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I need help! Something is going on with my cpu, cause when i run 3dmark 11 i get 7300 psychics score @5ghz??? I should have like around 9000 points or sligtly over that, or?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7788931

http://valid.canardpc.com/ph3qwb , There you have some info about my clock wich is combined multiplier with fsb clock!

I think cinebench, benchmarks the cpu well or? Gonna dl and get cinebench now and run itand come back with results and we will see. Im totally lost whats going on. And im sure that all cores runs at 5ghz as well, i have checked that.

All cool and quite,c6 state and all those options are disabled in bios! Anyway im back soon with cinebecnh results.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I need help! Something is going on with my cpu, cause when i run 3dmark 11 i get 7300 psychics score @5ghz??? I should have like around 9000 points or sligtly over that, or?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7788931
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ph3qwb , There you have some info about my clock wich is combined multiplier with fsb clock!
> 
> I think cinebench, benchmarks the cpu well or? Gonna dl and get cinebench now and run itand come back with results and we will see. Im totally lost whats going on. And im sure that all cores runs at 5ghz as well, i have checked that.
> 
> All cool and quite,c6 state and all those options are disabled in bios! Anyway im back soon with cinebecnh results.


it's your ram timings super loose for 2000mhz


----------



## danirich26

AMD overdrive is telling me that the VID is 1.3125V... Maybe i should start with that and then see how it goes!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it's your ram timings super loose for 2000mhz


I changed them to 10-11-10 but i cant go lower and be stable then that!

My cinebench score is [email protected] is that ok or a bad score?










I just remembered i have to change the Cr (command rate) of the ram from 2t to 1t and i know my ram is good for it, but no idea if it will do a big impact? Anyone knows?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I changed them to 10-11-10 but i cant go lower and be stable then that!
> 
> My cinebench score is [email protected] is that ok or a bad score?
> 
> I just remembered i have to change the Cr (command rate) of the ram from 2t to 1t and i know my ram is good for it, but no idea if it will do a big impact? Anyone knows?


Do eet. 1t is faster


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Command rate changed to 1t without any problem







i got 8.58 in cinebench instead of 8.57 now after i changed the Cr lool!

But what about my cinebench score, compared to you other guys at 5ghz. Is my score bad or? Is something wrong?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Command rate changed to 1t without any problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 8.58 in cinebench instead of 8.57 now after i changed the Cr lool!
> 
> But what about my cinebench score, compared to you other guys at 5ghz. Is my score bad or? Is something wrong?


You're on track with cinebench


----------



## gertruude

Can people do cinebench r15 please

scorig has changed and i want to get some numbers going

thanks

Gurty

also in p95 you can merge all workers so u dont have loads of windows


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You're on track with cinebench


Thanks man!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can people do cinebench r15 please
> 
> scorig has changed and i want to get some numbers going
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gurty
> 
> also in p95 you can merge all workers so u dont have loads of windows


Gerty, whats your cinebench r15 cpu score?










I got 787score cinebench r15, no idea if thats [email protected]?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Thanks man!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Command rate changed to 1t without any problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 8.58 in cinebench instead of 8.57 now after i changed the Cr lool!
> 
> But what about my cinebench score, compared to you other guys at 5ghz. Is my score bad or? Is something wrong?


You're on track with cinebench

Now run 3d11 and see if that made a difference. Bow what is you ram voltage at


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Gerty, whats your cinebench r15 cpu score?


"
[/quote]

u do yours ill do mine haha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can people do cinebench r15 please
> 
> scorig has changed and i want to get some numbers going
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gurty
> 
> also in p95 you can merge all workers so u dont have loads of windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerty, whats your cinebench r15 cpu score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 787score cinebench r15, no idea if thats [email protected]?
Click to expand...

I score about the same at 4.8GHz. But I have major overclock on my NB and RAM. They are at 2700MHz and 2400MHz respectively and I am at 9-10-12-31 1T timings.


----------



## gertruude

heres mine....not gone crazy yet lol


----------



## MadGoat




----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> [IMG ALT=""
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1833728/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


take off single core lol

no need for that crap cus we know it sucks for us


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I changed them to 10-11-10 but i cant go lower and be stable then that!
> 
> My cinebench score is [email protected] is that ok or a bad score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just remembered i have to change the Cr (command rate) of the ram from 2t to 1t and i know my ram is good for it, but no idea if it will do a big impact? Anyone knows?


For you










For Gertrude


----------



## d1nky

aiming for an 890



http://hwbot.org/submission/2454956_


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> aiming for an 890
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2454956_


Nice man. Just one more score I have to beat. You and Johan better be on your toes


----------



## d1nky

lol havent you seen im selling all this crap to get a testbench, 4770k and pot!

got some tridentsx 2400mhz coming soon!

this is my last few days of benching this chip (which is probably golden, 5.8ghz 1.7v) and people its for sale!


----------



## Devildog83

Here's mine for ya Gerty -


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol havent you seen im selling all this crap to get a testbench, 4770k and pot!
> 
> got some tridentsx 2400mhz coming soon!
> 
> this is my last few days of benching this chip (which is probably golden, 5.8ghz 1.7v) and people its for sale!


Yes ik your selling along with the rest of your rig. I'm also thinking about getting a i7 and I already have a pot that hasn't been put to use yet


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danirich26*
> 
> Hello, Chaps! I've been pushing my 8350 a bit recently and have managed to get to 4.46 on 1.28v with a max socket temp of 59 degrees... Worker #7 seems to be a little slower than the other cores... Could it be that it isn't having enough voltage to operate at peak efficiency? It's completely stable, it just lags behind the others!
> http://s1133.photobucket.com/user/danirich1/media/Untitled_zps0ce5859a.jpg.html


if you are talking about the amount of tests it has performed??? then no you have something else going on IE windows processes, ect and it is common you need to download hwinfo64 and watch that ( it also shows core speeds and vid ) which will tell you if it is throttling which may be caused by low vcore
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danirich26*
> 
> AMD overdrive is telling me that the VID is 1.3125V... Maybe i should start with that and then see how it goes!


no dont ~!

turn off all power saving options, and turbo,

reboot into bios and look at your vid


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> lol havent you seen im selling all this crap to get a testbench, 4770k and pot!
> 
> got some tridentsx 2400mhz coming soon!
> 
> this is my last few days of benching this chip (which is probably golden, 5.8ghz 1.7v) and people its for sale!


How much would you want? Would you take a trade for mine? Never been over 1.58V and i assume yours loses some value for being a Bench chip?









_I really want 5Ghz at a good voltage so bad i can taste it._


----------



## d1nky

good overclocking 8350's are hard to find these days.

im debating keeping it tbh!

shipping to U.S would cost a fortune, around 60-80 USD i believe.

best of buying a 93** or buying multiple 8350's until you get a good one!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> good overclocking 8350's are hard to find these days.
> 
> im debating keeping it tbh!
> 
> shipping to U.S would cost a fortune, around 60-80 USD i believe.
> 
> best of buying a 93** or buying multiple 8350's until you get a good one!


Yeah guys I also want a 5GHz chip so bad. Im at 1.5v for 4.8. Hopefully It will only take about 1.55v or so for 5Ghz when I get the cooling sorted. Maybe see where I can get at 1.6V!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> good overclocking 8350's are hard to find these days.
> 
> im debating keeping it tbh!
> 
> shipping to U.S would cost a fortune, around 60-80 USD i believe.
> 
> best of buying a 93** or buying multiple 8350's until you get a good one!


Actually shipping wouldn't cost that much bud as a friend of mines lives in the UK and we ship back & forth sometimes and yea good 8350s would be 1 in a million now lol. Good thing i got mines before and its a decent clocker


----------



## d1nky

how much is shipping to US for about a kilogram?! i checked through postoffice site but its always less when i ship!

LOL the ironic thing is, my chip doesnt get 5ghz prime stable! just benches like a beast!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> how much is shipping to US for about a kilogram?! i checked through postoffice site but its always less when i ship!
> 
> LOL the ironic thing is, my chip doesnt get 5ghz prime stable! just benches like a beast!


Mines is stable @5GHz and that's also my everyday clock as you know


----------



## Tasm

My chip must be a really bad one:



I can´t stabilize at 4500mhz with less than 1.475.



OC by increase only the multi and voltages proved to be the same as lower multi and more Bus.

It won´t pass 4.6 even with 1.575


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> My chip must be a really bad one:
> 
> 
> 
> I can´t stabilize at 4500mhz with less than 1.475.
> 
> 
> 
> OC by increase only the multi and voltages proved to be the same as lower multi and more Bus.
> 
> It won´t pass 4.6 even with 1.575


Actually that's very common for FX-8320s. Most need alot more volts to achieve higher clocks. My old FX-8320 needed 1.55v @4.8GHz to be stable or prime would fail


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> My chip must be a really bad one:
> 
> 
> 
> I can´t stabilize at 4500mhz with less than 1.475.
> 
> 
> 
> OC by increase only the multi and voltages proved to be the same as lower multi and more Bus.
> 
> It won´t pass 4.6 even with 1.575


'

you need to use AVX IBT, no offence to you but the one you are using is ment for pre sandy bridge processors.,

you can download the proper one for the very first post in the thread

also by the looks of it you have some power saving features turned on. i would personally turn these off until you get a grasp of what they do.

also top right corner of every page.. there is RIg builder. Use it please.

what do you have your ram set too?

when FSB ocing there is more to take into account then just the processor.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> For you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Gertrude


For you=


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> For you=


----------



## Themisseble

Can someone try to do this.
You need good mobo 8+2 and cooling

5.5-5.2Ghz +
1.65V - should be done with air cooler - i havent see my FX 6300 3M/3C over 45C at 1.582V
1 core per module - 4M/4C

do benchmark comparison BF3 MP and some games that use only 2 cores


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can someone try to do this.
> You need good mobo 8+2 and cooling
> 
> 5.5Ghz +
> 1.65V - should be done with air cooler - i havent see my FX 6300 3M/3C over 45C at 1.582V
> 1 core per module - 4M/4C
> 
> do benchmark comparison BF3 MP and some games that use only 2 cores


BF3 is multithreaded bud but when I get some time I'll give it a shot.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can someone try to do this.
> You need good mobo 8+2 and cooling
> 
> 5.5-5.2Ghz +
> 1.65V - should be done with air cooler - i havent see my FX 6300 3M/3C over 45C at 1.582V
> 1 core per module - 4M/4C
> 
> do benchmark comparison BF3 MP and some games that use only 2 cores


only few boards can actually run the 8 core processor @ 4m/4c Gigabyte and maybe asrock boards.

all the rest have to run 2m/4c.


----------



## Themisseble

Okay still little off-topic
see this difference:

BF3 caspian borders 64/64 player
Fx 6300 - bios channgi cores

3M/3C 4,9Ghz vs 2M/4C 4,7Ghz - both stable

GPU R9 270X 1100/1450
8GB 1600 CL10
1GB HDD

3Cores 4,9Ghz - max settings 1680x1050
2014-01-10 18:51:58 - bf3
Frames: 13282 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 73.789 - Min: 48 - Max: 122

4Cores 4,7Ghz - max settings 1680x1050
2014-01-08 00:50:14 - bf3
Frames: 11087 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 61.594 - Min: 33 - Max: 112

huge difference between minimum FPS (45%) also faster in AVG (20%)

I am going to do benchmarks again with 2M/4C 4,7Ghz...

bye


----------



## Sold13xr

If I disable 4 cores on my FX-8350 will it still be a quad core or a dual core? cuz I know know if FX-8350 is truely a 8 core cpu, some say its a 4 core 8 thread cpu so disabling 4 cores will make it a dual core 4 thread cpu?...can someone confirm this.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> If I disable 4 cores on my FX-8350 will it still be a quad core or a dual core? cuz I know know if FX-8350 is truely a 8 core cpu, some say its a 4 core 8 thread cpu so disabling 4 cores will make it a dual core 4 thread cpu?...can someone confirm this.


FX 8350 is truely a 8 core CPU!
If you have 8 same cores same speed it means that it have 8 cores even if single core performance is slow!

I7 has 4 core and 4 threads.

If you select as 1 core per module- means less heat, more space for 1 core - actually faster....

BUT you need to set as 1 core per module - so 4M/4C not sam as 2M/4C


----------



## Sold13xr

so disabling 4 cores will make it a quad core? cuz I dont really use the 8 cores atm, so I wanna have more speed per core, so I disabled 4 cores and now I use 5 ghz with quad core, that will make my games much better that dont use more then 4 cores right? I mean the single core performance.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> so disabling 4 cores will make it a quad core? cuz I dont really use the 8 cores atm, so I wanna have more speed per core, so I disabled 4 cores and now I use 5 ghz with quad core, that will make my games much better that dont use more then 4 cores right? I mean the single core performance.


On a Gigabyte Mobo, yes. If my sources are correct.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> If I disable 4 cores on my FX-8350 will it still be a quad core or a dual core? cuz I know know if FX-8350 is truely a 8 core cpu, some say its a 4 core 8 thread cpu so disabling 4 cores will make it a dual core 4 thread cpu?...can someone confirm this.
> 
> 
> 
> FX 8350 is truely a 8 core CPU!
> If you have 8 same cores same speed it means that it have 8 cores even if single core performance is slow!
> 
> I7 has 4 core and 4 threads.
> 
> If you select as 1 core per module- means less heat, more space for 1 core - actually faster....
> 
> BUT you need to set as 1 core per module - so 4M/4C not sam as 2M/4C
Click to expand...

i 7 is 4 cores and 8 threads


----------



## Themisseble

After i get FX 8320 i will do benchmarks against i5.
So you can use 4M/4C for the games that do not use more than 4 cores - even BF3 MP - try crysis 3 and BF4 MP

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/138394-amds-fx-8350-analyzed-does-piledriver-deliver-where-bulldozer-fell-short/2

Buldozzer gets 18.5% boost
Vishera gets 20% boost


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> '
> 
> you need to use AVX IBT, no offence to you but the one you are using is ment for pre sandy bridge processors.,
> 
> you can download the proper one for the very first post in the thread
> 
> also by the looks of it you have some power saving features turned on. i would personally turn these off until you get a grasp of what they do.
> 
> also top right corner of every page.. there is RIg builder. Use it please.
> 
> what do you have your ram set too?
> 
> when FSB ocing there is more to take into account then just the processor.


Thanks for the help.

But the IBT i am using, is the exact same V2.54.

Every powersaving setting is disable.

Ram at 22.5 multi is default (1600mhz) and i have lowered multipliers when OC by bus (1550mhz).

Thanks for the rig machine advice.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> i 7 is 4 cores and 8 threads


I said "has" 4cores and 4 threads - so that is actually CPU with 8 threads


----------



## Sold13xr

What you mean on a gigabyte mobo lol, I got a Asus and have the cpu disable feature, also u didnt really answer my question lol

EDIT: Did a cinebench test on single core performance and I got a much higher score then with all 8 enabled but lower speed. So yeah for now I will stick with quad core FX-8350 until I get a decent cooler cuz 5 ghz quad core is not bad at all lol! Most games dont even use more then 4 cores so I get better framrates now then before and less heat, lolz.


----------



## zila

@Madafaka: You don't need to disable socket temp sensor on your board, you just need a better cooling solution. Your cpu cooler isn't up to the task of cooling your processor and you need to put a fan on the vrm heatsink. You need a much more capable cooler for that processor. Once you do that you'll watch those temps drop right down.


----------



## Tasm

Here is part of a review i made.

3570k 4.5 vs FX8320 4.5:
*Part 2*

*Gaming VS*

4500mhz vs 4500mhz
All bench at 1080p.

with integrated benchmark]:

*Arma 3*
Ultra
**

*Crysis I*
Maxed out
**

*Crysis 2*

**

*Grid 2*
Maxed out

**

*Hitman Absolution*
High


*Just Cause 2*

**

*Mafia 2*
Bench stock

**

*Metro Last Light*

**

*Resident Evil 6*
Maxed out

**

*Rome 2*
High

**

*Sleeping Dogs*

**

*Sniper Elive V2*


*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat*

*Without* benchmark Integrated:

*Assetto Corsa*
Maxed out

*

Battlefield 4



Crysis 3*
Medium
*
FarCry 3(incoming)
Lost Planet 3*
Maxed out

*

Red Orchestra 2 / Rising Storm*
Maxed out

*

Sniper Ghost Warrior 2*
High

*
*
*War of the Roses*
High



*Finished*.


----------



## Themisseble

I did cinebench R11.5
FX 4300 2M/4C 4.5Ghz scores 3.73
FX 3M/3C 4,95Ghz scores 3.81 - single core is 1.27 ratio is 3.00x

That means that you will get 5.00+ cb with 4C/4M

EDIT: try to do benchmark 4M/4C vs 2M/4C -- make on lowest settings


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> @Madafaka: You don't need to disable socket temp sensor on your board, you just need a better cooling solution. Your cpu cooler isn't up to the task of cooling your processor and you need to put a fan on the vrm heatsink. You need a much more capable cooler for that processor. Once you do that you'll watch those temps drop right down.[/quote
> 
> Cant I just use my 120mm sidefan as intake at the case? then it blows right ot the thing lolz


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> @Madafaka: You don't need to disable socket temp sensor on your board, you just need a better cooling solution. Your cpu cooler isn't up to the task of cooling your processor and you need to put a fan on the vrm heatsink. You need a much more capable cooler for that processor. Once you do that you'll watch those temps drop right down.


Cant I just put a intake 120mm fan at side of the case? then it blows right at the motherboard, also I do have a good airflow in my case, I have like 5 120mm case blowing air everywhere, I also got a 80mm noctua fan somewhere can I make ghetto mod somhow that blows directly at the vrms lolz like this!

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d9/350x700px-LL-d904767c_68d9da13_diymosfet.jpeg
or this
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c6/200x400px-LL-c64e89b4_IMAG0134.jpeg


----------



## Sold13xr

How do I ghetto mode a 80mm fan on vrm?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> How do I ghetto mode a 80mm fan on vrm?


I've heard double sided tape, zip ties, and a few others I cant think of.

I'm probably gonna try hooking up the 80mm that came from the stock sink with my 8320







, I have a 120 but I don't know where it would fit :O

Im not sure my fan setup is okay, I've read I should have a little more intake then out but here is my setup now:

3x 120mm as exhaust (1x back, 2x top)
1x 200mm side fan as exhaust that sits over GPU
2x 120mm fans as intake in the front of the case

should I put the side fan as intake?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I've heard double sided tape, zip ties, and a few others I cant think of.
> 
> I'm probably gonna try hooking up the 80mm that came from the stock sink with my 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have a 120 but I don't know where it would fit :O
> 
> Im not sure my fan setup is okay, I've read I should have a little more intake then out but here is my setup now:
> 
> 3x 120mm as exhaust (1x back, 2x top)
> 1x 200mm side fan as exhaust that sits over GPU
> 2x 120mm fans as intake in the front of the case
> 
> should I put the side fan as intake?


Yeah i think u should put the side 200mm fan as intake to get cool air over your gpu´s! If you just change that your setup seems good!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> Cant I just put a intake 120mm fan at side of the case? then it blows right at the motherboard, also I do have a good airflow in my case, I have like 5 120mm case blowing air everywhere, I also got a 80mm noctua fan somewhere can I make ghetto mod somhow that blows directly at the vrms lolz like this!
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d9/350x700px-LL-d904767c_68d9da13_diymosfet.jpeg
> or this
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c6/200x400px-LL-c64e89b4_IMAG0134.jpeg


vrms do not equal your socket..

your vrms will get hot.. the fan you pictured is fine for that..

the socket needs air blowed on the back of it. ya know that little hole in the plate that you screw your cooler on too? thats where you need air flow.

are you positive or negative air pressure for your airflow?


----------



## Themisseble

@Madafaka
- do you have BF3? can you try MP with 4M/4C please?

Try with this settings 1.188V-1.2V should be stable for 3,4GHz - BUS (200) HPC on power saving settings ON.
Try caspian borders - huge maps in BF3 MP 64 players


----------



## Themisseble

Beacuse
I thing that FX 3M/3C is faster than 2M/4C even with lower clock speed....
Just try Far CRy 3 or Crysis 3 ... or something and compera to 2M/4C vs 4M/4C vs 4M/8C

Could you do benchmark for me.... beacuse i have an offer for FX 8320


----------



## NicksTricks007

Finally got the main parts to my new build ready. Just waiting to get the Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB SSD and Cooler Master Glacer 240L.



Going to give it a test run tonight just to make sure there are no major issues with the CPU, Motherboard and Case.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Finally got the main parts to my new build ready. Just waiting to get the Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB SSD and Cooler Master Glacer 240L.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to give it a test run tonight just to make sure there are no major issues with the CPU, Motherboard and Case.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope you can cool that cpu, its a hot madafker!
Click to expand...

he will be fine one of mine is at 4.7 or 4.8 with the h220


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Madafaka its probably because you left the peel me off sticker on, on the bottom of the heat sink dat Madafaka smh


No I didnt left it on, I think the way I applied the paste and reset the cooler went much better which gave better results lolz


----------



## Sold13xr

How much better is H80i compare to Hyper 212 EVO? I can get one for like 70 bucks, its cheap but I dont like watercoolers, I wanted to get D14 cuz its probs alot better, I know D14 will fit in a Elite 430 case but dont know about the corsair h80i, or anyone have other alternatives to cool the fx8350?


----------



## Tasm

Go for the monsters.

The "Wcooler" solutions are the worse thing you can do from a durable point of view.

You have great options:

Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 (wich i proudly have, 1.5 4.5 dont pass 44º gaming);
Deepcool Gamer Storm Assassin;
Phanteks TC14PE;
TR SilverArrow;
Alpenfohn k2;
Noctua D14;
Zalman CNPS 12x.

Those are the very best air coolers on the market.

I will choose any of those over NH D14.


----------



## Tasm

If you want the best, thats the way to go


----------



## miklkit

If you do not want water, then get a good air cooler. The 212 is a very average cooler by its performance and only its low price makes people recommend it. Any of the better twin tower coolers can cool an 8350 at reasonable overclocks.

The thing to remember about air cooling is that it does not matter how good the cooler is if the hot exhaust air it creates is not pulled out of the case fast enough. When that happens the hot air just recirculates inside the case overheating everything. Case air flow is more important than which cooler is used.

Example: My case has 4 intake fans and 0 exhaust fans. It has one of the better twin towers mounted in it with 2 bad boy fans attached. Their exhaust goes out the back of the case through this big gaping hole cut into the back and it works well. It has taken 1.55vcore with a max temp of 59C in IBT AVX at normal house ambient temps of 22C.

How far will your cpu go at 1.55v?


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If you do not want water, then get a good air cooler. The 212 is a very average cooler by its performance and only its low price makes people recommend it. Any of the better twin tower coolers can cool an 8350 at reasonable overclocks.
> 
> The thing to remember about air cooling is that it does not matter how good the cooler is if the hot exhaust air it creates is not pulled out of the case fast enough. When that happens the hot air just recirculates inside the case overheating everything. Case air flow is more important than which cooler is used.
> 
> Example: My case has 4 intake fans and 0 exhaust fans. It has one of the better twin towers mounted in it with 2 bad boy fans attached. Their exhaust goes out the back of the case through this big gaping hole cut into the back and it works well. It has taken 1.55vcore with a max temp of 59C in IBT AVX at normal house ambient temps of 22C.
> 
> How far will your cpu go at 1.55v?


yeah I know I have two top fan exhaust and rear exhaust and 1 intake fan at front atm.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> yeah I know I have two top fan exhaust and rear exhaust and 1 intake fan at front atm.


You want more intake than exhaust.

Higher air density


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You want more intake than exhaust.
> 
> Higher air density


I dont wanna turn my pc into a vacum cleaner, and it works just fine, motherboard is like max 23 degree and I dont get much dust either.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> I dont wanna turn my pc into a vacum cleaner, and it works just fine, motherboard is like max 23 degree and I dont get much dust either.


It wont change the dust level. It is ok that you choose what you want but make sure you understand the physics behind it before commenting.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> It wont change the dust level. It is ok that you choose what you want but make sure you understand the physics behind it before commenting.


It worked just fine for 2 years with minimum dust and great temperatures, sometimes physics just dont work mate, just go with the flow.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> It worked just fine for 2 years with minimum dust and great temperatures, sometimes physics just dont work mate, just go with the flow.


Really that is your argument, that physics doesn't work. Have you tried it the other way? Stop pretending to know anything. Your believing it wont change the fact. Having more intake than exhaust will not magically add more dust, that depends on the environment. You staying cool is not proof positive either. That depends on clock and ambient temps. So before you prove little more than you know nothing, leave it at you chose not to.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Really that is your argument, that physics doesn't work. Have you tried it the other way? Stop pretending to know anything. Your believing it wont change the fact. Having more intake than exhaust will not magically add more dust, that depends on the environment. You staying cool is not proof positive either. That depends on clock and ambient temps. So before you prove little more than you know nothing, leave it at you chose not to.


Yes I have tried the other way around, plus the sidefan, didn't make any difference, and the reason I use more exhaust is cuz I want hot air out and I have one 200m intake fan at front which takes in plenty of air,


----------



## sugarhell

200m front intake is awful.And i hate that most cases come only with 200m in front.Big fans have a lot of CFM but low pressure.When you have to push air from hdds and the gpus the air from the big fans rarely reach the back of the case.But in general you need more intakes.If you dont see a difference maybe your fan sucks


----------



## Minotaurtoo

why so much hating going on here.... I have 4 exhaust and two intake... tried the other way around and had higher case ambients.... lower dust, but the placement of my exhaust draws directly off the major heat producers... so thus lower ambient temps.... just saying, lower dust isn't everything.... also the way my intakes are setup in relation to the exhaust there is a front to back airflow pattern with one extra fan that pull heat off the gpu... I have tried many different arrangements but the best over all is with 3 exhaust in the back two intake in the front and one lower power exhaust right next to the gpu outflow so it pulls air right off it.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> why so much hating going on here.... I have 4 exhaust and two intake... tried the other way around and had higher case ambients.... lower dust, but the placement of my exhaust draws directly off the major heat producers... so thus lower ambient temps.... just saying, lower dust isn't everything.... also the way my intakes are setup in relation to the exhaust there is a front to back airflow pattern with one extra fan that pull heat off the gpu... I have tried many different arrangements but the best over all is with 3 exhaust in the back two intake in the front and one lower power exhaust right next to the gpu outflow so it pulls air right off it.


They trying so hard to convict me for no reason, I mean im using my own method and it works, I have great temps, dust and everything and it works, nothing is unusual why should I do something els if it just work fine? also I said I tried the other way around and explained why I use more exhaust but noooo they have to rage and tell me I dont know anything about physic and stuff LOL this is not rocket science we are talking about computers in general....... I mean doesnt hot air rise? yeh? you use exhaust fan yes? good have a good intake fan yes? OK IT WORKS, and the other dude just said 200m fans sucks, I mean lol people are so hardcore these days, IT WORKS FOR ME, so phyisc failed for me ha or did it lol?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> They trying so hard to convict me for no reason, I mean im using my own method and it works, I have great temps, dust and everything and it works, nothing is unusual why should I do something els if it just work fine? also I said I tried the other way around and explained why I use more exhaust but noooo they have to rage and tell me I dont know anything about physic and stuff LOL this is not rocket science we are talking about computers in general....... I mean doesnt hot air rise? yeh? you use exhaust fan yes? good have a good intake fan yes? OK IT WORKS, and the other dude just said 200m fans sucks, I mean lol people are so hardcore these days, IT WORKS FOR ME, so phyisc failed for me ha!


Not quite. No one said you couldn't do what you wanted. I gave you the physics and you claimed it was wrong. That is asinine and arrogant as all get out. You can do what you want no one is claiming you cant. Nor do I care what you want to do. I have no dust at all and my temps are way better than yours guaranteed. But don't go claiming that the physics is wrong just because it doesn't suit your ignorance.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not quite. No one said you couldn't do what you wanted. I gave you the physics and you claimed it was wrong. That is asinine and arrogant as all get out. You can do what you want no one is claiming you cant. Nor do I care what you want to do. I have no dust at all and my temps are way better than yours guaranteed. But don't go claiming that the physics is wrong just because it doesn't suit your ignorance.


Now you just talk nonsense and still saying " I have better then you this and that", talk about being ignorant, please dont write to me again, you are just a keyboard warrior.


----------



## miklkit

It would be nice if you had a sig rig so we knew what you actually have. I just went back a bunch of pages and still am not sure what you have. Is it an 8350 with a 212 cooler? If a 212 is all you have then yeah, airflow doesn't matter much but when you upgrade airflow will matter a LOT. Your current fan setup seems to be using lots of exhaust fans to help that single intake fan move air.
Spend some time hanging out in the air cooling forums and pay attention to Ehume and Doyll. They helped me a lot.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Go for the monsters.
> 
> The "Wcooler" solutions are the worse thing you can do from a durable point of view.
> 
> You have great options:
> 
> Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 (wich i proudly have, 1.5 4.5 dont pass 44º gaming);
> Deepcool Gamer Storm Assassin;
> Phanteks TC14PE;
> TR SilverArrow;
> Alpenfohn k2;
> Noctua D14;
> Zalman CNPS 12x.
> 
> Those are the very best air coolers on the market.
> 
> I will choose any of those over NH D14.


how is AIO the worse thing for durability?? you keep it clean it work fine just like everything else

air coolers are not the best and be all end all option.

they are horrendously massive, if you have average size hands or bigger your gunna curse the thing., how do you feel about essentially epoxy glass holding up a chunk of heavy metal.

to anwser the OPs questions a H80 will likely net you 200-300 mhz headroom then a 212.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

and for the record, I would have more intake if it were not for the giant thermal load off that air cooled gpu... but getting that air out asap helped dramatically with my case ambient temp during gaming... with the side fan on intake I had temps reaching 40C quickly, with it on exhaust dropped it down to 27 C, my H80 is my other main exhaust for the same reason... I sacrificed a couple C on the cpu temp to keep case temps down... I was having serious trouble with vrm temps and pci slot temps until I put them as exhaust... I will be building a custom loop soon I hope with external radiator... then I will try two exhaust and 3 intake with one blowing on the vrm's to see if what kind of OC I can get then. for now, air filters on my intakes help control the dust... I'll probably keep them even after the switch...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> sometimes physics just dont work mate, just go with the flow.


I think that's what got some jimmies rustled, I was like







and







when reading it.
Thats just silly.

no ones "convicting you" this is a forum, not a courthouse, you can do what you please but they were trying to give you advice to your question and trying to help you improve your rig, seriously what other motives would there be to be "hey maybe you should try your fans this way"
your airflow works, but could it be better? sure and thats what they were trying to say, but then you say the above.

more ontopic stuff, would I see any performance increase if I OC my Ram from 1600 to 1866 or 2000? my 8320 is at 4.1 on stock volts, I haven't bothered trying above 4.6 until I get a new cooler.
I'm using G.skill 4gb x 2 (PC3-12800)1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I think that's what got some jimmies rustled, I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when reading it.
> Thats just silly.
> 
> no ones "convicting you" this is a forum, not a courthouse, you can do what you please but they were trying to give you advice to your question and trying to help you improve your rig, seriously what other motives would there be to be "hey maybe you should try your fans this way"
> your airflow works, but could it be better? sure and thats what they were trying to say, but then you say the above.
> 
> more ontopic stuff, would I see any performance increase if I OC my Ram from 1600 to 1866 or 2000? my 8320 is at 4.1 on stock volts, I haven't bothered trying above 4.6 until I get a new cooler.
> I'm using G.skill 4gb x 2 (PC3-12800)1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v


Yes in Benchmarks & BF4


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I think that's what got some jimmies rustled, I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when reading it.
> Thats just silly.
> 
> no ones "convicting you" this is a forum, not a courthouse, you can do what you please but they were trying to give you advice to your question and trying to help you improve your rig, seriously what other motives would there be to be "hey maybe you should try your fans this way"
> your airflow works, but could it be better? sure and thats what they were trying to say, but then you say the above.
> 
> more ontopic stuff, would I see any performance increase if I OC my Ram from 1600 to 1866 or 2000? my 8320 is at 4.1 on stock volts, I haven't bothered trying above 4.6 until I get a new cooler.
> I'm using G.skill 4gb x 2 (PC3-12800)1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v


giver on the ram, gskills normally OC well, i wouldn't be surprised if you could get hose to 2133

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained

there's some useful reference material!


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how is AIO the worse thing for *durability*?? you keep it *clean* it work fine just like everything else
> 
> air coolers are not the best and be all end all option.


Really?

I am talking about the closed "Wcoolers", like H80/H100 and other variants.

Not pure WC.

But i think you actually understood, so let me explain why with two simples reason´s:

- Closed system´s, without any possibilty of maintenance;

- Very weak pumps;

Combine both and you have a cooler that hopefully, will last the warranty period.

Any pure WC entusiast will agree with me.

WC is almost a perfect solution, if you spend the money on quality components and time with maintenance.

When you buy an "AIO WC" or "Wcoolers" as i call them, you are not doing anything of that, are you?


----------



## miklkit

Oooohh. That is very useful material!

Yes overclocking the ram will help performance. The consensus I have heard is that 1866 is the sweet spot and it helps less beyond that.

I am currently running my G Skills at 1960mhz.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I am talking about the closed "Wcoolers", like H80/H100 and other variants.
> 
> Not pure WC.
> 
> But i think you actually understand, so let me explain why with two simples reason´s:
> 
> - Closed system´s, without any possibilty of maintenance;
> 
> - Very weak pumps;
> 
> Combine both and you have a cooler that hopefully, will last the warranty period.
> 
> Any pure WC entusiast will agree with me.
> 
> WC is almost a perfect solution, if you spend the money on quality components and time with maintenance.
> 
> When you buy an "AIO WC" or "Wcoolers" as i call them, you are not doing anything of that, are you?


I'm using an h100i , while not a CLC class cooler, i look at it like this for my rig.

I know what my processor can and cannot do. and my H100i might be a touch overkill as anything beyond 4.7 is a no go.

so do i need a CLC grade pump, no.

and your first point is only valid if you restrict yourself to inside the box thinking.

they have mod potential, like swiftech H series and coolermaster glacier series. if you want to get nitty gritty and add your own quick disconnects all you need is a tube which all of them have.

if it last past its warranty great, if it doesn't oh well its not a big deal..

nothing against full loop, they are better, but not everyone needs them. nor wants to deal with them. AIOs are a nice go between for Air and CLC.

not to mention if you have any kind of interchangeability in your rig, clc will Kaibosh that.. like a test rig like i have @ work. My 1 aio cooler can work on any socket i am likely to work on. so i can install updates and go find an air compressor to deal with the stock cooler that is beyond dust ridden.

custom loops are not the be all end all solution.. sorry


----------



## Minotaurtoo

.... perhaps... I need more help than I thought building my custom loop... wow at the options... maybe as time grows closer I'll go over to the water cooling section and start a thread... pump, hose, fluid, good fittings etc... sooo many options... I saw a rad I liked the looks of... but the only review says its bad... sad.. its sooo pretty lol... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17615/ex-rad-456/Coolgate_Triple_120mm_Ultimate_Heat_Exchanger_Radiator_-_Copper_Edition_CG-360CuP.html?tl=g30

well.. I'm off for lunch now... but if anyone has used this and disagrees with the review let me know.. although... a nice thick triple 120 thats solid black would match my system better... sooo many choices ugh... I like the idea of that one though because it has no paint on it to interfere with heat transfer like some I've seen


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Really?
> 
> I am talking about the closed "Wcoolers", like H80/H100 and other variants.
> 
> Not pure WC.
> 
> But i think you actually understand, so let me explain why with two simples reason´s:
> 
> - Closed system´s, without any possibilty of maintenance;
> 
> - Very weak pumps;
> 
> Combine both and you have a cooler that hopefully, will last the warranty period.
> 
> Any pure WC entusiast will agree with me.
> 
> WC is almost a perfect solution, if you spend the money on quality components and time with maintenance.
> 
> When you buy an "AIO WC" or "Wcoolers" as i call them, you are not doing anything of that, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an h100i , while not a CLC class cooler, i look at it like this for my rig.
> 
> I know what my processor can and cannot do. and my H100i might be a touch overkill as anything beyond 4.7 is a no go.
> 
> so do i need a CLC grade pump, no.
> 
> and your first point is only valid if you restrict yourself to inside the box thinking.
> 
> they have mod potential, like swiftech H series and coolermaster glacier series. if you want to get nitty gritty and add your own quick disconnects all you need is a tube which all of them have.
> 
> if it last past its warranty great, if it doesn't oh well its not a big deal..
> 
> nothing against full loop, they are better, but not everyone needs them. nor wants to deal with them. AIOs are a nice go between for Air and CLC.
> 
> not to mention if you have any kind of interchangeability in your rig, clc will Kaibosh that.. like a test rig like i have @ work. My 1 aio cooler can work on any socket i am likely to work on. so i can install updates and go find an air compressor to deal with the stock cooler that is beyond dust ridden.
> 
> custom loops are not the be all end all solution.. sorry
Click to expand...

CLC stands for "Closed Loop Cooling", not "Custom Loop Cooling", just fyi. CLC generally refers to AIOs, or pre-made kits. Custom and DIY Kits are "Open Loops".


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CLC stands for "Closed Loop Cooling", not "Custom Loop Cooling", just fyi. CLC generally refers to AIOs, or pre-made kits. Custom and DIY Kits are "Open Loops".


my bad, thought the first C was custom.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> CLC stands for "Closed Loop Cooling", not "Custom Loop Cooling", just fyi. CLC generally refers to AIOs, or pre-made kits. Custom and DIY Kits are "Open Loops".
> 
> 
> 
> my bad, thought the first C was custom.
Click to expand...

It's fine, I understood what you meant, but it could cause communication problems elsewhere.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's fine, I understood what you meant, but it could cause communication problems elsewhere.


Good to see ya back man

i missed your multi quotes haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> '
> 
> you need to use AVX IBT, no offence to you but the one you are using is ment for pre sandy bridge processors.,
> 
> you can download the proper one for the very first post in the thread
> 
> also by the looks of it you have some power saving features turned on. i would personally turn these off until you get a grasp of what they do.
> 
> also top right corner of every page.. there is RIg builder. Use it please.
> 
> what do you have your ram set too?
> 
> when FSB ocing there is more to take into account then just the processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> But the IBT i am using, is the exact same V2.54.
> 
> Every powersaving setting is disable.
> 
> Ram at 22.5 multi is default (1600mhz) and i have lowered multipliers when OC by bus (1550mhz).
> 
> Thanks for the rig machine advice.
Click to expand...

he is right you are using the non AVX version, you can tell by your low gflops !! they look the same but use a different instruction set in the op for this tread you will find a download link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> i 7 is 4 cores and 8 threads
> 
> 
> 
> I said "has" 4cores and 4 threads - so that is actually CPU with 8 threads
Click to expand...

http://valid.canardpc.com/hssmdi

6c 12 threads so what you are talking about would be an i5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> How do I ghetto mode a 80mm fan on vrm?


any way you can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> They trying so hard to convict me for no reason, I mean im using my own method and it works, I have great temps, dust and everything and it works, nothing is unusual why should I do something els if it just work fine? also I said I tried the other way around and explained why I use more exhaust but noooo they have to rage and tell me I dont know anything about physic and stuff LOL this is not rocket science we are talking about computers in general....... I mean doesnt hot air rise? yeh? you use exhaust fan yes? good have a good intake fan yes? OK IT WORKS, and the other dude just said 200m fans sucks, I mean lol people are so hardcore these days, IT WORKS FOR ME, so phyisc failed for me ha or did it lol?


yes hot air rises, however this is irrelevant unless you have a COMPLETELY passive system, which i assume you do not
air weather hot or cold, goes in what ever direction your fan is in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Not quite. No one said you couldn't do what you wanted. I gave you the physics and you claimed it was wrong. That is asinine and arrogant as all get out. You can do what you want no one is claiming you cant. Nor do I care what you want to do. I have no dust at all and my temps are way better than yours guaranteed. But don't go claiming that the physics is wrong just because it doesn't suit your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just talk nonsense and still saying " I have better then you this and that", talk about being ignorant, please dont write to me again, you are just a keyboard warrior.
Click to expand...

hey look my term is spreading !~ keyboard warrior !!

massively misused though and yes you are wrong. you came in asked for help then proceed to tell us we were wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why is it that utterly green users come in ask for help and then base the people giving advice. what is the point...
> 
> how about you posting pics of your case and do a rig builder rather then hiding behind he said she said
> 
> pssst 200m are better for un-obstructed exhaust, as an intake you'll want it filtered with requires more static pressure which 200mms are not exactly known for.


i cant not stand big fans, i use all mine on my ent center to just move some air so components stay cool
besides that... yea 100% true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> .... perhaps... I need more help than I thought building my custom loop... wow at the options... maybe as time grows closer I'll go over to the water cooling section and start a thread... pump, hose, fluid, good fittings etc... sooo many options... I saw a rad I liked the looks of... but the only review says its bad... sad.. its sooo pretty lol... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17615/ex-rad-456/Coolgate_Triple_120mm_Ultimate_Heat_Exchanger_Radiator_-_Copper_Edition_CG-360CuP.html?tl=g30
> 
> well.. I'm off for lunch now... but if anyone has used this and disagrees with the review let me know.. although... a nice thick triple 120 thats solid black would match my system better... sooo many choices ugh... I like the idea of that one though because it has no paint on it to interfere with heat transfer like some I've seen


unless you want them for the looks it generally is better and cheaper to get thinner rads fyi


----------



## Minotaurtoo

the copper part looked good








but honestly money will end up playing a huge roll in this... that and durability... I really don't want to have to pull it down ever...but I realize that I will have to do maint. on it sooo ease of access is big, $$ will play a part, durability is most important to me with regards to the pump... I don't want that to fail at 2 am lol...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madafaka*
> 
> How much better is H80i compare to Hyper 212 EVO? I can get one for like 70 bucks, its cheap but I dont like watercoolers, I wanted to get D14 cuz its probs alot better, I know D14 will fit in a Elite 430 case but dont know about the corsair h80i, or anyone have other alternatives to cool the fx8350?


i had the NH D14 sold a while back bought a red Phanteks TC14PE 4 fans pretty quite nice color easily obtainable fans cools better than the noctua i can say this Ive owned both the orange phanteks cost way less about 20 bucks less that the the red one i have their isnt 0 difference it would cost lower than the noctua and out perform it just use better tim i didnt like either tim that can with both heatsinks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the copper part looked good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but honestly money will end up playing a huge roll in this... that and durability... I really don't want to have to pull it down ever...but I realize that I will have to do maint. on it sooo ease of access is big, $$ will play a part, durability is most important to me with regards to the pump... I don't want that to fail at 2 am lol...


Two tips would be only ever used distilled water or something like EK's liquid for the loop, no dyes or anything. If you want color, use colored tubing instead.

The other is to separate your fans, do not leave them on the same controller. You don't want a controller failure knocking out everything.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Two tips would be only ever used distilled water or something like EK's liquid for the loop, no dyes or anything. If you want color, use colored tubing instead.
> 
> The other is to separate your fans, do not leave them on the same controller. You don't want a controller failure knocking out everything.


ok thanks, good idea with the controllers... I wouldn't have thought of that... I was looking into using something that had corrosion inhibitor and something to stop fungus and bacteria too... I'll look at that EK liquid... as for tubing I was thinking of UV blue to try to match my led lights....


----------



## Jlwemtp

why not dyes, why would you not use them. If it makes a differance I would change and clean my system up. I am fixing to be running water cooling on all my parts. MB, NB,SB, Memory, Graphics. i have 3 rads, two res, and going to get another pump. I agree on the fans I have 14 running with multi switches.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jlwemtp*
> 
> why not dyes, why would you not use them. If it makes a differance I would change and clean my system up. I am fixing to be running water cooling on all my parts. MB, NB,SB, Memory, Graphics. i have 3 rads, two res, and going to get another pump. I agree on the fans I have 14 running with multi switches.


We here have all tried dyes and there terrible in loops. They stain everything and gunk up the blocks. That's why i use colored tubing now with distilled water & a kill coil


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jlwemtp*
> 
> why not dyes, why would you not use them. If it makes a differance I would change and clean my system up. I am fixing to be running water cooling on all my parts. MB, NB,SB, Memory, Graphics. i have 3 rads, two res, and going to get another pump. I agree on the fans I have 14 running with multi switches.


ill leave this here for you @

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/

basically almost all dies are made by dissolving solids and eventually they all tend to return to that state


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill leave this here for you @
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/
> 
> basically almost all dies are made by dissolving solids and eventually they all tend to return to that state


That and there really isn't a homogenous color.


----------



## Jlwemtp

very interesting thanks I think that I will flush out my system and just stay with the distilled water. Like I said I am about to have all parts water cooled and having to do maintenance a lot just does not appeal to me. The article was very good thanks. I am going with clear tubing for now and maybe later go with a color.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jlwemtp*
> 
> very interesting thanks I think that I will flush out my system and just stay with the distilled water. Like I said I am about to have all parts water cooled and having to do maintenance a lot just does not appeal to me. The article was very good thanks. I am going with clear tubing for now and maybe later go with a color.


sounds like you may be new to water cooling?

if so at the link i gave you i would check all the guides under misc really good stuff ( i never read the first one down )


----------



## os2wiz

Sending up my latest efforts . I finally got my waterblock on the H320 installed properly. I had the washers on the wrong side so the block did not make ideal contact. Remember my 1236 batch chip has been a pig from day one and a poor performer, so 5.0 GHZ is a no go. Even 4.9 GHZ and 4.8 can NOT be stable under rigorous stress testing. I did run successfuly at 4.72 GHZ OCCT 4.4 for 14 minutes of actual full stress on all corers and Prime '95 blend for 20 minutes of stress on all cores.

By the way I have been using the techpowerup capture utility to save .png files. It is not well designed , as the dialogue boxes from tpu cover up parts of the image I want to capture. If anybody can suggest a better capture utility please let me know. It is very frustrating using TPU.
My Canard PC ID is 
sbl2ys


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending up my latest efforts . I finally got my waterblock on the H320 installed properly. I had the washers on the wrong side so the block did not make ideal contact. Remember my 1236 batch chip has been a pig from day one and a poor performer, so 5.0 GHZ is a no go. Even 4.9 GHZ and 4.8 can NOT be stable under rigorous stress testing. I did run successfuly at 4.72 GHZ OCCT 4.4 for 14 minutes of actual full stress on all corers and Prime '95 blend for 20 minutes of stress on all cores.
> 
> By the way I have been using the techpowerup capture utility to save .png files. It is not well designed , as the dialogue boxes from tpu cover up parts of the image I want to capture. If anybody can suggest a better capture utility please let me know. It is very frustrating using TPU.


press print screen open paint and paste

or press start and type snip and open snipping tool


----------



## cssorkinman

I was curious to see the differences between my loop and OS2wiz's - so I tired 20 minutes of prime at similar settings and this is what It came up with ( 68 F ambient here). 480mm radiator, Koolance 380A block.

OCCT


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was curious to see the differences between my loop and OS2wiz's - so I tired 20 minutes of prime at similar settings and this is what It came up with ( 68 F ambient here). 480mm radiator, Koolance 380A block.
> 
> OCCT


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was curious to see the differences between my loop and OS2wiz's - so I tired 20 minutes of prime at similar settings and this is what It came up with ( 68 F ambient here). 480mm radiator, Koolance 380A block.
> 
> OCCT


What purpose would that serve unless you used my cpu in your rig? Your 9370 is highly binned, my 8350 is the piss of the pot. By the way I applied Coolance Labs Ultra tim. It was done in a very thin and even coat. I am curious why my temps in thePrime 95 blend test were only 53.6 Celcius and was 65 celcius in OCCT 4.4 Any opinions on this. I have not been sucessful at all with IBT AVX. Now I do not have the 4 pin ATX
supplemental power plug connected. On Monday I will be receiving a. Seasonic 860 watt platinuj plus psu. It will have that 4 pin ATX cable and I will connect it and see if my overclocks are more successful and stable above 4.72 GHZ.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was curious to see the differences between my loop and OS2wiz's - so I tired 20 minutes of prime at similar settings and this is what It came up with ( 68 F ambient here). 480mm radiator, Koolance 380A block.
> 
> What purpose would that serve unless you used my cpu in your rig? Your 9370 is highly binned, my 8350 is the piss of the pot. By the way I applied Coolance Labs Ultra tim. It was done in a very thin and even coat. I am curious why my temps in thePrime 95 blend test were only 53.6 Celcius and was 65 celcius in OCCT 4.4 Any opinions on this. I have not been sucessful at all with IBT AVX. Now I do not have the 4 pin ATX
> supplemental power plug connected. On Monday I will be receiving a. Seasonic 860 watt platinuj plus psu. It will have that 4 pin ATX cable and I will connect it and see if my overclocks are more successful and stable above 4.72 GHZ.
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored to be honest.
> I have my 8350 back in the rig i was testing. I've been a little disappointed in my custom loop, it really doesn't take my chips much further than my h-100 does , so I was trying to compare against other loops, in case I had something fouled up with mine.
> I tried some ceramic mx2 for paste this time, just easier to clean than the AS5 , really doesn't seem any better.
> As for the temp differences , OCCT was probably graphing the socket temp.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alastair

@Madafaka you can do what I did. Just some double sided tape and super glue for me with the stock AMD 70mm fan that comes with their heatsinks.


----------



## Ningi07

Hey guys something is really confusing me with my FX 8320... In task manager its showing I have 4 Cores and a 8 Logical Processors. and HWInfo is showing 4 Cores to...

 

All my cores say they active in the Bios, I know for a fact all 8 cores are running as bf3/bf4 only runs at 50% CPU usage







. And yes I have checked Msconfig, just wondering if you guys might have an explanation. Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Hey guys something is really confusing me with my FX 8320... In task manager its showing I have 4 Cores and a 8 Logical Processors. and HWInfo is showing 4 Cores to...
> 
> 
> 
> All my cores say they active in the Bios, I know for a fact all 8 cores are running as bf3/bf4 only runs at 50% CPU usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes I have checked Msconfig, just wondering if you guys might have an explanation. Thanks


Well pretty simple, basically it is an 4 core CPU but each core has 2 threads and a thread is not the same as a solid core, what's why programs only shows it as an 4 core CPU.


----------



## Ningi07

Yeah, fair enough about task manager, but HWInfo should be showing 8 cores... I've seen a few pictures uploaded to the thread with screen shots showing 8 not 4. Sorry I only got my FX chip yesterday so i need to pick up on a dew thing aha


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well pretty simple, basically it is an 4 core CPU but each core has 2 threads and a thread is not the same as a solid core, what's why programs only shows it as an 4 core CPU.


Yeah, fair enough about task manager, but HWInfo should be showing 8 cores... I've seen a few pictures uploaded to the thread with screen shots showing 8 not 4. Sorry I only got my FX chip yesterday so i need to pick up on a dew thing aha


----------



## hurricane28

Did you enable all the cores in windows 7? there is a hotfix for windows 7 or you can do it yourself in the registry by following this guide: 




And are you sure you have set CPU core control to manual and disabled the one core per computer unit? You can leave it in auto but most of us set it to manual and disable the one core per computer unit. so you are running at all 8 cores all the time.

Yes mine shows 8 cores as well in task manager as in HWINFO64 so i think your cores are or parked or you need to disable the things i said before


----------



## Durvelle27

Mines shows all 8 cores also


----------



## joecobra1968

Hi all,
I tried to install those pathes/hotfixes

Patch 1= KB2645594
Patch 2= KB2646060

And it dont work for me,keeps saying "not applicable to my computer"
I searched all over the net and alot of other people are having the same problems,so its just not me.
Now some things i checked and made sure of are pretty obvious but i rechecked just the same.

1.its the x64 patches
2.its installed in proper order
3.i don't already have them
4.my os is right up to date
5.nothings blocking them
6.hell i even tried downloading them from another site besides mircosoft.
and still says the same old ***** !









The ONLY thing that finally worked was i did a registry tweak that manually unparks all 8 cores,ran some benchmarks and its now sharing all 8 equally!

BUT i was told to get maximum potential out of my 8320 was i still needed to do these patches?
So does anyone here have any suggestions on what to try next???

This is almost forcing me to start drinking again!!

Some of my system specs are as follows:

Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev1.1 bios F9
FX8320 with Thermaltake Frio
6x140mm ballbearing case fans
Antec 1200 series tower
XFX-6870s crossfired
16 gb-4x4gb udimms pc3 -12800 viper 3 black mamba
Corsair TX 750 psu
Win7 ultimate x64 os


----------



## Alatar

Thought you guys might like this:

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The board is probably dead, though as a last attempt at getting it running I'm trying to wash some of the excess dielectric grease, some TIM, and dust that has managed to get into the socket and dimm slots.

Probably going to need a new one. But it's not like I didn't see this one coming, the old board had been acting up for ages.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Hey guys something is really confusing me with my FX 8320... In task manager its showing I have 4 Cores and a 8 Logical Processors. and HWInfo is showing 4 Cores to...
> 
> 
> 
> All my cores say they active in the Bios, I know for a fact all 8 cores are running as bf3/bf4 only runs at 50% CPU usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes I have checked Msconfig, just wondering if you guys might have an explanation. Thanks


That is very strange indeed. I am curious as to what is causing that too.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thought you guys might like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The board is probably dead, though as a last attempt at getting it running I'm trying to wash some of the excess dielectric grease, some TIM, and dust that has managed to get into the socket and dimm slots.
> 
> Probably going to need a new one. But it's not like I didn't see this one coming, the old board had been acting up for ages.


I actually washed my chv f but i took the battery and heatsinks off. Used a hair dryer and let it air dry for a day and it works fine.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I actually washed my chv f but i took the battery and heatsinks off. Let used a hair dryer and let it air dry for a day and it works fine.


I'm drying it the same way I dry my boards after LN2 sessions. Use a hairdryer for a short time, put the mobo in the bobo box (with the box being open) and dump a bag of rice on the thing. Removes the moisture really fast.

But, I don't usually wash boards, as I said the thing was already probably broken. So just a last effort to get it running.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joecobra1968*
> 
> Hi all,
> I tried to install those pathes/hotfixes
> 
> Patch 1= KB2645594
> Patch 2= KB2646060
> 
> And it dont work for me,keeps saying "not applicable to my computer"
> I searched all over the net and alot of other people are having the same problems,so its just not me.
> Now some things i checked and made sure of are pretty obvious but i rechecked just the same.
> 
> 1.its the x64 patches
> 2.its installed in proper order
> 3.i don't already have them
> 4.my os is right up to date
> 5.nothings blocking them
> 6.hell i even tried downloading them from another site besides mircosoft.
> and still says the same old ***** !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY thing that finally worked was i did a registry tweak that manually unparks all 8 cores,ran some benchmarks and its now sharing all 8 equally!
> 
> BUT i was told to get maximum potential out of my 8320 was i still needed to do these patches?
> So does anyone here have any suggestions on what to try next???
> 
> This is almost forcing me to start drinking again!!
> 
> Some of my system specs are as follows:
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev1.1 bios F9
> FX8320 with Thermaltake Frio
> 6x140mm ballbearing case fans
> Antec 1200 series tower
> XFX-6870s crossfired
> 16 gb-4x4gb udimms pc3 -12800 viper 3 black mamba
> Corsair TX 750 psu
> Win7 ultimate x64 os


You need to have service pack 1 installed. I think a few other updates after that


----------



## jason387

Is folding a good way for testing CPU over clocks?? I can't install this two hot fixes either. It says that it isn't applicable for your system. That totally sucks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is folding a good way for testing CPU over clocks?? I can't install this two hot fixes either. It says that it isn't applicable for your system. That totally sucks.


I just redid my install. You need to update windows fully at least after sp1 then they will install


----------



## jason387

thanks...forgot about sp1. Okay and is folding a good way to test over clocks???


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> thanks...forgot about sp1. Okay and is folding a good way to test over clocks???


It's a decent way. It is quite similar to encoding. If you hit the CPU with the top frequency and it doesn't fail you are good.. issue is that there are better ways to get that and the community doesn't need false results from unstable over clocks


----------



## jason387

Here are my temps while folding. Does it seem safe?


Here's a screenshot of the folding.


How does it all look?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here are my temps while folding. Does it seem safe?
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the folding.
> 
> 
> How does it all look?


tbh temps when folding are not as high as temps when priming or ibt avx runs. Please test stability with a program designed to stress


----------



## Synister

Just signed up, got my FX-8320 & Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 mid December as my Christmas upgrade.

Only just got round to joining, currently running @ 4415 Mhz 1.30 V with High LLC, NB Stock 2200 with 1.2 V High LLC and RAM @ 2140 Mhz 9-9-9-27 2T @ 1.645 V.

Very impressed with the ram, cost me £29.99 per stick and is rated for 1600 8-8-8-24 2T 1.5 V - hottest DIMM is 38.4 C after 20 x V.High IBT!

I'm Happy thus far! Going to keep pushing her though, need a CLC really then I can aim much higher!


----------



## Melcar

Burn baby, burn...










The airflow inside my case is all whack though. Vertical airflow, but the CPU heatsink is front to back. Waiting for a few fans I ordered first.
This is as far as I'm going to push it. The vcore drop is rather big... 0.08v.


----------



## joecobra1968

Thanks for the reply,however i did say i done the registry tweak in my last ,post,,,

But sorry.. i did forgot to say i also did also check the bios,as im sure everyone here knows that's the first thing you do when you change cpu or setup any hardware.I know it will always show 8 cores in resource monitor no matter what.
But just a FYI,,when you run any benches without the cores being unparked you'll find out they are NOT sharing the workload equally,its never exactly equal i know..but its pretty darn close and "thats the key"

Isnt that the reason we here buy a octacore?

So yes all cores are enabled,i never use any auto setting anywhere i can get away with it,i believe in having full control,my screen saver and turn off display might be the only things that are on auto,
I done before and after benches and the 8 cores are now forsure unparked no question about that,, MS only brought this stupid parking cores crap out for saving power,like for example laptops or any other types of PDAs.

Well im tried of fighting with it.,,its 8 cores are unparked now ,BUT doing it manually as i mentioned before,and my OS is up to date ,well with the exception of the so called patches,,cant figure out why didn't MS just included it in the regular updates?Stupid bastards,,they are TINY files,not like its a 700mg update.. yah i know win 8 doesn't need it,,i tried 8 ,,didnt like it,,so anyhow im just saying the hell with these patches.Pleanty fast the way it is.

Thanks 2 everyone for the feed back just the same:thumb:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Yeah, fair enough about task manager, but HWInfo should be showing 8 cores... I've seen a few pictures uploaded to the thread with screen shots showing 8 not 4. Sorry I only got my FX chip yesterday so i need to pick up on a dew thing aha


did you re install windows? if you did do more updates, and do the hotfix in the first post of the thread after SP1 has updated.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Just signed up, got my FX-8320 & Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 mid December as my Christmas upgrade.
> 
> Only just got round to joining, currently running @ 4415 Mhz 1.30 V with High LLC, NB Stock 2200 with 1.2 V High LLC and RAM @ 2140 Mhz 9-9-9-27 2T @ 1.645 V.
> 
> Very impressed with the ram, cost me £29.99 per stick and is rated for 1600 8-8-8-24 2T 1.5 V - hottest DIMM is 38.4 C after 20 x V.High IBT!
> 
> I'm Happy thus far! Going to keep pushing her though, need a CLC really then I can aim much higher!


I'm looking into doing a custom loop as well... been running on an H80 for a while... time to graduate... but $$$ is impeding my progress.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Hey guys something is really confusing me with my FX 8320... In task manager its showing I have 4 Cores and a 8 Logical Processors. and HWInfo is showing 4 Cores to...
> 
> 
> 
> All my cores say they active in the Bios, I know for a fact all 8 cores are running as bf3/bf4 only runs at 50% CPU usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes I have checked Msconfig, just wondering if you guys might have an explanation. Thanks


I'm guessing you didn't start with a fresh windows install?


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm guessing you didn't start with a fresh windows install?


Aha, nope you guessed right..


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm looking into doing a custom loop as well... been running on an H80 for a while... time to graduate... but $$$ is impeding my progress.


CLC is not a **Custom Loop Cooler**. It's a *Closed Loop Cooler*, like that H80 you got. Already saw this misnomer like 5 times in the last pages. Unless you meant something else, then I apologize.
Sucks that I can't get good WC equipment down here in México. I heard FrozenCPU ships down south, but it will probably cost me twice as much.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> CLC is not a **Custom Loop Cooler**. It's a *Closed Loop Cooler*, like that H80 you got. Already saw this misnomer like 5 times in the last pages. Unless you meant something else, then I apologize.
> Sucks that I can't get good WC equipment down here in México. I heard FrozenCPU ships down south, but it will probably cost me twice as much.


Lol let's smuggle wc parts. I'm an 8 hour drive from mexico.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm guessing you didn't start with a fresh windows install?
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, nope you guessed right..
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you'd like me to suggest an easy fix to this issue? lol

I'm gonna fail you for the moment, but what is happening is there is some leftover information from your old quad core in the original windows install that causes this. I almost always start with a fresh windows install, but I've had this happen before and cannot remember how I got it straightened out









@ Alatar, that looks like the actions of a desperate man lol , hope things work out for you .
If you are looking for a way to get paste out of the socket, try using a waterpick with a deluted solution of rubbing alcohol ( careful of any ESD the thing could go boom shakalacka flames, etc. ) If you don't have a waterpick, get a can of CRC's QD cleaner. http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_x_7070074-P_x_x?cm_mmc=ACQ-_-Google-_-GPLA-_-7070074&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=7070074&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=&gclid=CJPW7OWR-bsCFS1gMgodEUEAZQ#utm_source=acq&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=7070074


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> CLC is not a **Custom Loop Cooler**. It's a *Closed Loop Cooler*, like that H80 you got. Already saw this misnomer like 5 times in the last pages. Unless you meant something else, then I apologize.
> Sucks that I can't get good WC equipment down here in México. I heard FrozenCPU ships down south, but it will probably cost me twice as much.


Thanks for catching my error, I actually knew that... head cold, bad headache... and a bad case of neural flatulence (brain farts for those who don't know) has got me down.. for some reason I actually read the OP as custom loop even though it said CLC, guess I've got custom loop on my brain since I'm researching what I want to get.... I'm bad off lol need to go to bed. I nearly put the milk up in the cabinet and cereal in the fridge this morning...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm guessing you'd like me to suggest an easy fix to this issue? lol
> 
> I'm gonna fail you for the moment, but what is happening is there is some leftover information from your old quad core in the original windows install that causes this. I almost always start with a fresh windows install, but I've had this happen before and cannot remember how I got it straightened out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Alatar, that looks like the actions of a desperate man lol , hope things work out for you .
> If you are looking for a way to get paste out of the socket, try using a waterpick with a deluted solution of rubbing alcohol ( careful of any ESD the thing could go boom shakalacka flames, etc. ) If you don't have a waterpick, get a can of CRC's QD cleaner. http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_x_7070074-P_x_x?cm_mmc=ACQ-_-Google-_-GPLA-_-7070074&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=7070074&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=&gclid=CJPW7OWR-bsCFS1gMgodEUEAZQ#utm_source=acq&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=7070074


Odd question. Wouldn't running the windows index score force it to read it correctly. . That's what I had to do to force an trip core phenom to read as a quad 950


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm guessing you'd like me to suggest an easy fix to this issue? lol
> 
> I'm gonna fail you for the moment, but what is happening is there is some leftover information from your old quad core in the original windows install that causes this. I almost always start with a fresh windows install, but I've had this happen before and cannot remember how I got it straightened out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Alatar, that looks like the actions of a desperate man lol , hope things work out for you .
> If you are looking for a way to get paste out of the socket, try using a waterpick with a deluted solution of rubbing alcohol ( careful of any ESD the thing could go boom shakalacka flames, etc. ) If you don't have a waterpick, get a can of CRC's QD cleaner. http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_x_7070074-P_x_x?cm_mmc=ACQ-_-Google-_-GPLA-_-7070074&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=7070074&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=&gclid=CJPW7OWR-bsCFS1gMgodEUEAZQ#utm_source=acq&utm_medium=google&utm_campaign=gpla&utm_content=7070074
> 
> 
> 
> Odd question. Wouldn't running the windows index score force it to read it correctly. . That's what I had to do to force an trip core phenom to read as a quad 950
Click to expand...

Sure wouldn't hurt to try.
I think I deleted something in the registry, still don't recall.
Good suggestion Fears


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sure wouldn't hurt to try.
> I think I deleted something in the registry, still don't recall.
> Good suggestion Fears


Cap there are a few files that I can't remember where they are than can be removed. This one of those I did it once it was cool.. but it was soo long ago


----------



## Sadmoto

So while leaving my 8320 at 4.1, it does what I need it to, and I didn't see any real performance gain when going from 4.1 to 4.5 but I got almost 10fps more when I hit my MIN fps in games going from stock (3.5 i think) to the 4.1 currently.

I've begun to attempt OCing my ram but I think one of my sticks isn't as good as the other
when I set it to 1866, 1.6v with 11-11-11-27-T2 timings, only one of my 4gb sticks show up under taskmanager and CPUZ
If I set it back to 1600 1.5v with 9-9-9-24-T2, everything is fine again and all 8gb shows up.

is one of my sticks a bad OC'er?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So while leaving my 8320 at 4.1, it does what I need it to, and I didn't see any real performance gain when going from 4.1 to 4.5 but I got almost 10fps more when I hit my MIN fps in games going from stock (3.5 i think) to the 4.1 currently.
> 
> I've begun to attempt OCing my ram but I think one of my sticks isn't as good as the other
> when I set it to 1866, 1.6v with 11-11-11-27-T2 timings, only one of my 4gb sticks show up under taskmanager and CPUZ
> If I set it back to 1600 1.5v with 9-9-9-24-T2, everything is fine again and all 8gb shows up.
> 
> is one of my sticks a bad OC'er?


You shouldn't need to bump up the latency for a 266mhz bump from stock

I'm mobile so what bored do you have?


----------



## miklkit

I've been experimenting with heat spikes on this 8350 by pushing it until it BSODs and observing closely. Lapped the lid a bit first on this 1244 batch chip as it is pretty rough. It's not done yet as I noticed that skin was being rubbed off the tip of one finger and stopped. Will continue in a few days.

It seems the heat pipes don't react to the spikes quickly at all, taking 1-2 seconds to react. The coolant just doesn't seem to wick back and forth in the pipes very fast. I caught one spike of 18C! Dunno how big they get but it seems when one goes past a certain point the rules change as the cpu gets spikeyer and heat pipes can't keep up. Been looking into pumps and things.


----------



## Themisseble

Can anyone do me a favor, please?

Try 1 core per module (4M/4C) FX 8320 at 4,5GHz BF3 MP caspian borders 64.
Do benchmark check agv-min FPS.

Thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've been experimenting with heat spikes on this 8350 by pushing it until it BSODs and observing closely. Lapped the lid a bit first on this 1244 batch chip as it is pretty rough. It's not done yet as I noticed that skin was being rubbed off the tip of one finger and stopped. Will continue in a few days.
> 
> It seems the heat pipes don't react to the spikes quickly at all, taking 1-2 seconds to react. The coolant just doesn't seem to wick back and forth in the pipes very fast. I caught one spike of 18C! Dunno how big they get but it seems when one goes past a certain point the rules change as the cpu gets spikeyer and heat pipes can't keep up. Been looking into pumps and things.


That point of what you are seeing is the thermal break.. With these chips its not only can it handle the heat... It is more of can it cool it down quick enough.


----------



## miklkit

Agreed. I had never pushed one hard enough to get those spikes before so had no idea of what was happening.

I am still surprised that the 9590 spiked so bad at such low temps and volts. Maybe it is a water only cpu.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Agreed. I had never pushed one hard enough to get those spikes before so had no idea of what was happening.
> 
> I am still surprised that the 9590 spiked so bad at such low temps and volts. Maybe it is a water only cpu.


I see this on my 8350. But this is why we have been saying 240mm rad clc or custom for anything close to 4.9 to 5ghz


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I see this on my 8350. But this is why we have been saying 240mm rad clc or custom for anything close to 4.9 to 5ghz


I am almost there on 120mm, but I am the rare extreme case.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You shouldn't need to bump up the latency for a 266mhz bump from stock
> 
> I'm mobile so what bored do you have?


gigabyte 970 UD3P

It may be able to go lower, I just tried 11's because thats what it was set to before I put it to 9-9-9-24 for 1600.

what does it normally mean if it doesnt recognize a stick after increasing the speed? should I try 1.65v?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> gigabyte 970 UD3P
> 
> It may be able to go lower, I just tried 11's because thats what it was set to before I put it to 9-9-9-24 for 1600.
> 
> what does it normally mean if it doesnt recognize a stick after increasing the speed? should I try 1.65v?


Instability.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningi07*
> 
> Hey guys something is really confusing me with my FX 8320... In task manager its showing I have 4 Cores and a 8 Logical Processors. and HWInfo is showing 4 Cores to...
> 
> 
> 
> All my cores say they active in the Bios, I know for a fact all 8 cores are running as bf3/bf4 only runs at 50% CPU usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes I have checked Msconfig, just wondering if you guys might have an explanation. Thanks


Due to the way the cores are designed (or rather, the way the front end/decoder for the chip is designed) it is better for cores 0//2/4/6 to be loaded first, and then 1/3/5/7. This load pattern is the same as Intel's HyperThreading, even if the technology itself is not. So to trick the OS into loading the CPU properly, they tell it that it has 4 cores and 8 threads, so it'll balance right.

The downside is that despite having 8 real cores, programs will read it as 4c/8t even though it's 4m/8c.

It doesn't mean anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Burn baby, burn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airflow inside my case is all whack though. Vertical airflow, but the CPU heatsink is front to back. Waiting for a few fans I ordered first.
> This is as far as I'm going to push it. The vcore drop is rather big... 0.08v.


KDE FTW! Nice and clean too.









What's LLC set to? Needs to be High or Ultra High, or you're gonna get VDroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I see this on my 8350. But this is why we have been saying 240mm rad clc or custom for anything close to 4.9 to 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost there on 120mm, but I am the rare extreme case.
Click to expand...

Cheater.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> KDE FTW! Nice and clean too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's LLC set to? Needs to be High or Ultra High, or you're gonna get VDroop.


Auto. Actually some vdrop is normal and should be allowed. LLC modification is actually a bit harmful for the longevity of the board and should not be used to aggressively.


----------



## miklkit

This case makes a 240 difficult to install. I would have to first buy one with a thin radiator then pull the mobo, get out the chainsaw and remove the top grill, bolt in the rad with the fans on top of the case, and then bolt the mobo back in with the pump dangling down in the way.

Methinks a 120 in the rear would be better for now, and then if needed a custom loop starting with a larger case.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> KDE FTW! Nice and clean too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's LLC set to? Needs to be High or Ultra High, or you're gonna get VDroop.
> 
> 
> 
> Auto. Actually some vdrop is normal and should be allowed. LLC modification is actually a bit harmful for the longevity of the board and should not be used to aggressively.
Click to expand...

Dunno where you pulled any of that from, but you've been misinformed. The ripple and unstable voltage you get from NOT using LLC does more damage to your chip than LLC ever will to your motherboard.

Besides, the only "Aggressive" profile is Extreme, and we don't use that nor do we sanction it. vBoost is bad 9 times out of 10, but using LLC is not.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can anyone do me a favor, please?
> 
> Try 1 core per module (4M/4C) FX 8320 at 4,5GHz BF3 MP caspian borders 64.
> Do benchmark check agv-min FPS.
> 
> Thanks


PLS someone?


----------



## Melcar

Read it somewhere on an article on electronics and voltage regulation on computer chips. It's actually built in, a safety measure if you will. Of course, too much vdrop is never a good thing. LLC is basically a boost to the baseline voltage, so you get a more stable reading under heavy load. Current chips are sturdy enough to support it, so you won't really kill your chip right away (or do any noticeable harm). Can't be bothered to search for the article again. At a party at the moment and don't want to come off as an antisocial jerk.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I see this on my 8350. But this is why we have been saying 240mm rad clc or custom for anything close to 4.9 to 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost there on 120mm, but I am the rare extreme case.
Click to expand...

These chips run cooler on the GD-80, that's a big part of it.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can anyone do me a favor, please?
> 
> Try 1 core per module (4M/4C) FX 8320 at 4,5GHz BF3 MP caspian borders 64.
> Do benchmark check agv-min FPS.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> PLS someone?
Click to expand...

I would, but for some reason instead of 4M/4C it downs to 2M/4C and my IPC cuts in half...no idea why.









(This is using the BIOS on my Gigabyte, idk what i am doing wrong)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I would, but for some reason instead of 4M/4C it downs to 2M/4C and my IPC cuts in half...no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is using the BIOS on my Gigabyte, idk what i am doing wrong)


can't help ya, we know its there thanks to mega

but i think you have to individually tune off the even # cores


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I would, but for some reason instead of 4M/4C it downs to 2M/4C and my IPC cuts in half...no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is using the BIOS on my Gigabyte, idk what i am doing wrong)
> 
> 
> 
> can't help ya, we know its there thanks to mega
> 
> but i think you have to individually tune off the even # cores
Click to expand...

idk how to do that. Any input would be great.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

post a few SS of that section with the drop down options? i run a Rog board so not super familiar with that aspect of giga boards


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> post a few SS of that section with the drop down options? i run a Rog board so not super familiar with that aspect of giga boards


It's in the BIOS, under Advanced Core Options. It has Auto, Six, Four, One I chose Four and i guess it disabled 2M instead of 4T. That's the only way i know to do it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's in the BIOS, under Advanced Core Options. It has Auto, Six, Four, One I chose Four and i guess it disabled 2M instead of 4T. That's the only way i know to do it.


fair enough, if you can't post screen shots then i guess it will need to wait for a UD user that is familiar


----------



## Durvelle27

Guys i'm turning to the dark side lol


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys i'm turning to the dark side lol


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

NOT WINTEL!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> NOT WINTEL!


yep i7-4770K or 4930K


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> NOT WINTEL!
> 
> 
> 
> yep i7-4770K or 4930K
Click to expand...

Can i have your 8350 as a Sacrifice?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Can i have your 8350 as a Sacrifice?


my 8350







nu uhh









Gonna hold on to it as other 8350s i had benched like crap compared to it


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Can i have your 8350 as a Sacrifice?
> 
> 
> 
> my 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nu uhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna hold on to it as other 8350s i had benched like crap compared to it
Click to expand...

Well if Benching is what you want, i got a 8350 you might want, assuming you got good WC or LN2


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well if Benching is what you want, i got a 8350 you might want, assuming you got good WC or LN2


I have a Pot & a Custom loop with 720mm rad area


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> NOT WINTEL!
> 
> 
> 
> yep i7-4770K or 4930K
Click to expand...

I predict a dead chip before the third bench session


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I predict a dead chip before the third bench session










why so


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I predict a dead chip before the third bench session


Guise, lets PM. Get a blowtorch and lets kill a 4930K...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well if Benching is what you want, i got a 8350 you might want, assuming you got good WC or LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Pot & a Custom loop with 720mm rad area
Click to expand...

Then lets trade my friend.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Then lets trade my friend.


What can yours do

Benching i've manged 5.4GHz @1.572v


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I would, but for some reason instead of 4M/4C it downs to 2M/4C and my IPC cuts in half...no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is using the BIOS on my Gigabyte, idk what i am doing wrong)


you have four options
one core.... (per module) - select this
2 cores 1m/2c
4 cores 2m/4c
6 cores 3m/4c


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Then lets trade my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> What can yours do
> 
> Benching i've manged 5.4GHz @1.572v
Click to expand...

I want a 5-5.1 @ 1.55V or lower chip.

I have booted and passed IBT 10 runs at 5.3 @ ~1.59V But i need 1.56+V for 5.xx and my temps get into the 60's. So a 1.5-1.54V 8350 for 5Ghz would be nice.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I would, but for some reason instead of 4M/4C it downs to 2M/4C and my IPC cuts in half...no idea why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is using the BIOS on my Gigabyte, idk what i am doing wrong)
> 
> 
> 
> you have four options
> one core.... (per module) - select this
> 2 cores 1m/2c
> 4 cores 2m/4c
> 6 cores 3m/4c
Click to expand...

That doesn't really tell me anything. If i choose the Four option it disables 2M instead of just Threads.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's in the BIOS, under Advanced Core Options. It has Auto, Six, Four, One I chose Four and i guess it disabled 2M instead of 4T. That's the only way i know to do it.


you have gigabyte Mobo?

choose ONE


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's in the BIOS, under Advanced Core Options. It has Auto, Six, Four, One I chose Four and i guess it disabled 2M instead of 4T. That's the only way i know to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> you have gigabyte Mobo?
> 
> choose ONE
Click to expand...

From what i understand that would do 1M/1C, i want 4M/4C


----------



## Themisseble

Nope
u cant start FX only on 1 core.
It will start on 4M/4C - believe me ... just try

You have like this : One core per ..... - that is One core per module so 4M/4C

I am running FX 6300 ... in games that use like 2-3 cores is faster about 20%.. in BF3 MP is same .... But T are lower so i can go higher


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Nope
> u cant start FX only on 1 core.
> It will start on 4M/4C - believe me ... just try
> 
> You have like this : One core per ..... - that is One core per module so 4M/4C
> 
> I am running FX 6300 ... in games that use like 2-3 cores is faster about 20%.. in BF3 MP is same .... But T are lower so i can go higher


Interesting...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Nope
> u cant start FX only on 1 core.
> It will start on 4M/4C - believe me ... just try
> 
> You have like this : One core per ..... - that is One core per module so 4M/4C
> 
> I am running FX 6300 ... in games that use like 2-3 cores is faster about 20%.. in BF3 MP is same .... But T are lower so i can go higher


With a CHVFz you can.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Nope
> u cant start FX only on 1 core.
> It will start on 4M/4C - believe me ... just try
> 
> You have like this : One core per ..... - that is One core per module so 4M/4C
> 
> I am running FX 6300 ... in games that use like 2-3 cores is faster about 20%.. in BF3 MP is same .... But T are lower so i can go higher
> 
> 
> 
> With a CHVFz you can.
Click to expand...

CHVFz?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> CHVFz?


Crosshair V Formula Z


----------



## Themisseble

i have GA-990XA-UD3 and i can do it.. every mobo could do it

i score
3.81 with 4.9Ghz in cinebench R11.5 3M/3C
6.24 with 4.9Ghz in cinebench R11.5 3M/6C

Actually cinle core perfomance was 1.27 x3 = 3.81
with 4 cores you should get more than 5.0

or 3.79 with 4.5GHz in cinebenc R11.5 2M/4C


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thought you guys might like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The board is probably dead, though as a last attempt at getting it running I'm trying to wash some of the excess dielectric grease, some TIM, and dust that has managed to get into the socket and dimm slots.
> 
> Probably going to need a new one. But it's not like I didn't see this one coming, the old board had been acting up for ages.


Is that a Pirkka/rainbow lime water bottle?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> i have GA-990XA-UD3 and i can do it.. *every mobo could do it*
> i score
> 3.81 with 4.9Ghz in cinebench R11.5 3M/3C
> 6.24 with 4.9Ghz in cinebench R11.5 3M/6C
> 
> Actually cinle core perfomance was 1.27 x3 = 3.81
> with 4 cores you should get more than 5.0
> 
> or 3.79 with 4.5GHz in cinebenc R11.5 2M/4C


completely wrong.

gigabyte and asrock board ONLY and maybe not even asrock i've not seen anything conclusive.

every other board manufacturer has limited it to modules on the 900 chipset.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I want a 5-5.1 @ 1.55V or lower chip.
> 
> I have booted and passed IBT 10 runs at 5.3 @ ~1.59V But i need 1.56+V for 5.xx and my temps get into the 60's. So a 1.5-1.54V 8350 for 5Ghz would be nice.


My daily clocks are

5GHz @1.5v (1.512v after llc)


----------



## Chris635

These patches are built into windows 8 for certain amd chips, that's why they are not applicable. I am on windows 7 and once I installed the patches my cores show up like yours do in the task manager. It was designed for cpu scheduling of process's for fx chips to perform a little better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I predict a dead chip before the third bench session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why so
Click to expand...

I've seen other guys go from the Vishera to IB or haswell and find out the hard way that they have to be more careful with the V.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've seen other guys go from the Vishera to IB or haswell and find out the hard way that they have to be more careful with the V.


I'm not a noon to overclocking bud. I've had some older i7s before and other Intel chips


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've seen other guys go from the Vishera to IB or haswell and find out the hard way that they have to be more careful with the V.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a noon to overclocking bud. I've had some older i7s before and other Intel chips
Click to expand...

noon?









Have fun with the new chip. bud. lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> noon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with the new chip. bud. lol


On mobile so autocorrect is screwy. I will bud


----------



## HeDsh0t

Got mine a while back, max stable clock at 5.04ghz @ 1.52v...but almost 70* under load haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> i have GA-990XA-UD3 and i can do it.. every mobo could do it
> 
> i score
> 3.81 with 4.9Ghz in cinebench R11.5 3M/3C
> 6.24 with 4.9Ghz in cinebench R11.5 3M/6C
> 
> Actually cinle core perfomance was 1.27 x3 = 3.81
> with 4 cores you should get more than 5.0
> 
> or 3.79 with 4.5GHz in cinebenc R11.5 2M/4C


nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Nope
> u cant start FX only on 1 core.
> It will start on 4M/4C - believe me ... just try
> 
> You have like this : One core per ..... - that is One core per module so 4M/4C
> 
> I am running FX 6300 ... in games that use like 2-3 cores is faster about 20%.. in BF3 MP is same .... But T are lower so i can go higher
> 
> 
> 
> With a CHVFz you can.
Click to expand...

with modded bios !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> These patches are built into windows 8 for certain amd chips, that's why they are not applicable. I am on windows 7 and once I installed the patches my cores show up like yours do in the task manager. It was designed for cpu scheduling of process's for fx chips to perform a little better.


only around 10%

[quote name="He


----------



## MadGoat

I came up with something:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Al3OKDjZIOcwdHJBU3RMWEpRMkgzQm1aOFk3bU9fcGc&output=html&widget=true

FSB & Multipliers


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I came up with something:


If you're going to do that you may as well go well beyond x20 on the CPU Multi. No FX chips are locked, and 20 is stock for most people. Also doesn't have HT.

Don't get me wrong, it's nice, but it's also very simple math and doesn't cover very much at all. If you filled it out fully and made the color bands mean something beyond visual reference of similarity, such as correlate to average cooling required (212, h80, custom loop, phase, etc), I'd gladly put it in the OP.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you're going to do that you may as well go well beyond x20 on the CPU Multi. No FX chips are locked, and 20 is stock for most people. Also doesn't have HT.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's nice, but it's also very simple math and doesn't cover very much at all. If you filled it out fully and made the color bands mean something beyond visual reference of similarity, such as correlate to average cooling required (212, h80, custom loop, phase, etc), I'd gladly put it in the OP.


I can add to it if you'd like, you have some good ideas there.

I threw it together for my brother who just built up a rig and is interested in overclocking. It helps explain "clocks" when getting ssomeone started.

To "fill this out fully" , what would you all like to see? HT I agree would be benificial. How about the the CPU clock colors? I geared the colors around what I've seen more and more the general vishera chip's clock difficulty being. Throw some suggestions and I'll tweak it.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I want a 5-5.1 @ 1.55V or lower chip.
> 
> I have booted and passed IBT 10 runs at 5.3 @ ~1.59V But i need 1.56+V for 5.xx and my temps get into the 60's. So a 1.5-1.54V 8350 for 5Ghz would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> My daily clocks are
> 
> 5GHz @1.5v (1.512v after llc)
Click to expand...

Yeah for some reason, 4.8= 1.5 / 5.01= 1.57 / 5.35= 1.59 Seems i hit a wall, crawl over it and then I'm good, but the 1.56 and up just about kills the H100i so i need a better Binned chip or move to North Pole.









So i could use your 1.52V 5Ghz chip and since you have Top Notch cooling, you could take my chip to 5.5Ghz+ It's a win- win









If you don't want to, that's fine, but just know that your killing a guys dreams of going AMD without a hitch.







_(I told myself when i went from Intel, i would need a 5Ghz oc to beat my old Intel by enough to warrant the cost)_


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah for some reason, 4.8= 1.5 / 5.01= 1.57 / 5.35= 1.59 Seems i hit a wall, crawl over it and then I'm good, but the 1.56 and up just about kills the H100i so i need a better Binned chip or move to North Pole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i could use your 1.52V 5Ghz chip and since you have Top Notch cooling, you could take my chip to 5.5Ghz+ It's a win- win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want to, that's fine, but just know that your killing a guys dreams of going AMD without a hitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(I told myself when i went from Intel, i would need a 5Ghz oc to beat my old Intel by enough to warrant the cost)_


Lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'd love some colder weather right now, I'm getting close to breaking 10k Physics in Firestrike but the heat is holding me back........doesn't help that my XFX 290's turned up today either


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd love some colder weather right now, I'm getting close to breaking 10k Physics in Firestrike but the heat is holding me back........doesn't help that my XFX 290's turned up today either


10.2K Physics for me in Fire strike


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 10.2K Physics for me in Fire strike


But don't you have a custom loop?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd love some colder weather right now, I'm getting close to breaking 10k Physics in Firestrike but the heat is holding me back........doesn't help that my XFX 290's turned up today either


Firestrike is pffft lol

so easy to get over 10k physics

u need 10k pyshics in 3dmark11 to really push the boat out


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But don't you have a custom loop?


Yeppers


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> What can yours do
> 
> Benching i've manged 5.4GHz @1.572v


5.418 @ 1.572 on a krakenx60











You, me, and red seem to have almost identical chips, I may have the heat advantage.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> 5.418 @ 1.572 on a krakenx60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, me, and red seem to have almost identical chips, I may have the heat advantage.


You have much higher temps then me though









I was benching with ambients at -8*C


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> You have much higher temps then me though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was benching with ambients at -8*C


This bench was at 12.2c (54f) ambient


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> This bench was at 12.2c (54f) ambient


When weather permits i'm going for 5.8GHz


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Can anyone do me a favor, please?
> 
> Try 1 core per module (4M/4C) FX 8320 at 4,5GHz BF3 MP caspian borders 64.
> Do benchmark check agv-min FPS.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> PLS someone?
Click to expand...

Here you go. I got the 4M/4C to work.

*BF3 Caspian Border 64*



*BF3 Caspian Border 1 Man*



*BF4 64 Man*



*BF4 1 Man*



Did all that with 4M/4C @ 4.8Ghz and on ULTRA


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with modded bios !
> 
> [quote name="He


nope with stock bios..

have to turn modules 2-4 off then turn core 2 off. the option to turn core 2 off doesn't show up until you've turned of 3 modules.


----------



## Mega Man

ah did not know that


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Here you go. I got the 4M/4C to work.
> 
> *BF3 Caspian Border 64*
> 
> 
> 
> *BF3 Caspian Border 1 Man*
> 
> 
> 
> *BF4 64 Man*
> 
> 
> 
> *BF4 1 Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Did all that with 4M/4C @ 4.8Ghz and on ULTRA


Your GPU?

23Min? where?


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So whats the max temp recommended for this cheap ?
> 
> I might just go for a UD5 it's available at my local store wonder how it performs.. does anyone know if the basic BIOS handles the FX 6300 or the FX 8320 altought if I get the UD5 probably gonna get the FX 8320..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS if you have BF4 would be nice to see CPU usage benchmark in a 64 man server! curious about this chip OC ability, sounds awesome for a 120$ cpu damn.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure an amd 8 core never hits 100% iny any core especialyl overclocked I remember seeing a benchmark about it but it's always nice to see other sources.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116899
> 
> and a cheap mobo.
> 
> Unless you're saving a lot. I'd take the i5 and cheaper mobo, over a fx8320, and expensive mobo.
> 
> FX 8320 $160 / UD5 $175 = $335
> 
> Haswell i5 $235 / ($100 mobo) = $335
> 
> Trust me, CPU matters a lot more than people like to admit, and you're min fps will suffer using these cpu. I'm not sure if mantle will help or not, but, I doubt it will do enough.
> 
> I'm going to be dropping my 8320 like a bad habit sooner or later. It's good for what it is, but, what's the point in spending intel money, and ending up with AMD? I know I've spent tons of cash trying to make up for taking this 8320, over a i5. I've even got a GTX 780, which really highlights this CPU's short comings.
> 
> AMD are good on a budget, but, if you can afford it, just go with intel. You'll have to oc the hell out of the 8320, to come close to what that i5 will do at stock.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GroovyMotion*
> 
> I know...I am at almost 4.5Ghz and even some Ivy Bridge owns me in FSX benchmark...unfortunately, many apps are still single-core and we can't compete with that. I will stick to my cpu/mobo as I just got them and for cheap but once I get some $$$ I am definitely going with a Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the issue I have is many games I play, are single core, or CPU heavy. Skyrim, Total war, Civ 5, things like that.
> 
> Man, I was playing "Neverwinter Nights", a game from 2002, and I had a spot where I dropped fps into the 20's. No crap. The freaking 20's. Now, it was a module , and very extreme, lots of AI and stuff, but still. This shouldn't be a issue. I mean, 2002... I can't keep 60 fps, or at least close.
> 
> The problem is, no matter the game, if a spot is CPU heavy, the fps will drop hard.
> 
> Now, I can't help but question what would of happened on a i5. I'm sure that spot would dropped FPS, but, I'm willing to bet it would of dropped to 40 -50 at the most.
> 
> My birthday is coming up next month. I've been considering buying myself a i5 (or 7) for it.
> 
> This 8320 does well enough, when it does well, but, when it sucks, it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how mantle will affect next gen games, but, if it benefits AMD, than it will benefit intel more.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It's the min fps that is killing me with these CPU's. They just can't keep a steady, high fps with games that are heavy on the CPU. I really don't care how it renders videos, I'm worried about keeping 60 fps in games I play. This 8320 can't do that. You can throw all the money you want at it, but, nothing will fix the issues that are present.
> 
> I know I'm at the point with this CPU, that I've spent a very fair amount of money on my system, yet not getting the end performance that I expected. I'm not going to sit here in denial , and act like I don't know what the issue is.
> 
> I might sound like I'm "pouting", but, I'm trying to save the poster from wasting money on a inferior product. I mean, if he wants, he can buy one, and than keep throwing money at it until he's blue in the face like I've done. I suggest the i5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you knew the majority of your games were highly single threaded then you should of got Intel in the first place. Want to save get a used 2500K/2600K etc... That's what I'd do if I was worried about single thread. We all know Intel is best in single thread.
> 
> This 8350 does just fine for me. It's also awesome in my DAW (desktop audio workstation) program which is optimized for like up to 16 cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all games i have played pushes my 3x1080p eyefinity just fine and without issue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went AMD, because I picked up this FX 8320, and a 970A-UD3, for the same price as a i5.
> 
> The guy I was telling to get the i5, was going to be spending enough to get an i5, on a 8320 / 990FXA-UD5.
> 
> If he's getting a system for gaming, than I see no reason for him to pick a 8320, over the i5. It just doesn't make sense, not at the same price.
> 
> If he's making a system for general computing, than sure, these CPUs do great. I've had no issues with the CPU outside of gaming. My system is super responsive, has yet to get bogged down, and is really a joy to use... Outside of games.
> 
> When this CPU does well, it does great, when it doesn't, it doesn't. I know every time I get a new game, I'm dreading hitting that moment that I'll hit that cpu brick wall.
> 
> As a gaming CPU, there are way too many instances of this CPU not being able to handle more than 40 fps, for me to suggest it.
> 
> *I'm going to add, I'll most likely be looking to sell my 8320 / 990FXA-UD5 in a month or so. I'll ask $200 for the combo. It will be a face to face thing however, since I'm not going through the trouble of shipping, and would want the money before being willing to ship.
Click to expand...












.... i really can not stand people


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I came up with something:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Al3OKDjZIOcwdHJBU3RMWEpRMkgzQm1aOFk3bU9fcGc&output=html&widget=true
> 
> FSB & Multipliers


I could use that chart, but the cpu multi would need to go to at least 25. That's the highest I've gone so far.


----------



## Mega Man

it would also be usefun in the 990fxa thread


----------



## Themisseble

FX 6300 4,3Ghz
2014-01-13 17:06:13 - bf3
Frames: 10783 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 59.906 - Min: 42 - Max: 85

caspian borders 64/64 - 3min

@ Chargeit
I know intel fanboys always talk about single core perfomance!!
Tell me one thing why does consoles use more cores? WHY? Why servers (CPUS) dont have only 4 cores?

Yeah i know that in games i5 "rulz" but when we talk about streaming you hardly compare it to FX 6300. FX are great cpus- easy to overclock, hard to kill it







...
I am not AMD fanboy... i also have i7.

FX single core performance is 35% slower than intel (clock per clock).
So little math
FX 6300 - 1*6=6
i5 - 1.35*4=5.4

I hope that some day AMD destroys INTEL


----------



## jason387

I've noticed that the minimum fps in bf3 is higher with Intel chips.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I've noticed that the minimum fps in bf3 is higher with Intel chips.


I've seen that in lots of benchmarks, but in the same tests the average fps is very close . What does that mean? That minimum is only present for a very, very short amount of time. I suspect this is due to the modules sharing resources , but that is speculation on my part.


----------



## Themisseble

I think that problem with minimum FPS is not FX CPU...


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've seen that in lots of benchmarks, but in the same tests the average fps is very close . What does that mean? That minimum is only present for a very, very short amount of time. I suspect this is due to the modules sharing resources , but that is speculation on my part.


Could abe but this is not only for FX chips. All AMD chips in general.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Could abe but this is not only for FX chips. All AMD chips in general.


I think that is same problem like i7 with hyperthreading...
Usually CPu with more cores get better minimum FPS...


----------



## Tojara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> FX 6300 4,3Ghz
> 
> FX single core performance is 35% slower than intel (clock per clock).
> So little math
> FX 6300 - 1*6=6
> i5 - 1.35*4=5.4


You calculated that wrong. If the single thread performance of the FX is 35% lower the 6300 would get 0,65*6=3,9 and the i5 1*4=4.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I came up with something:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to do that you may as well go well beyond x20 on the CPU Multi. No FX chips are locked, and 20 is stock for most people. Also doesn't have HT.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's nice, but it's also very simple math and doesn't cover very much at all. If you filled it out fully and made the color bands mean something beyond visual reference of similarity, such as correlate to average cooling required (212, h80, custom loop, phase, etc), I'd gladly put it in the OP.
Click to expand...

I like it. I like round numbers so EG perfect 4800MHz or perfect 5000,hz etc. etc. So it makes referencing what clocks and multi you would need for that easily! Also On the CPU speed side the darker the purple the more aggressive the OC. So lightest purple going to darkest is stock>Cheap aftermarket air> Moderate air> Extreme air, CLC> EXTREME eg. water. DICE, LN2. Also can't the NB multi be applied to the HTT as well? Since limits seem similar?

I would however recommend a "recommended voltage tab". With what it will take the average 8xxx to reach X clock speed. But overall NICE JOB!!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I came up with something:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Al3OKDjZIOcwdHJBU3RMWEpRMkgzQm1aOFk3bU9fcGc&output=html&widget=true
> 
> FSB & Multipliers


Nice JOB! +1Must have taken a bit of work! I would recommend a "recommended voltage tab". With what it will take the average 8xxx to reach X clock speed. I would swap out the colours. To white to yellow to red for CPU speed and voltage so it makes it easy for people to understand how extreme the OC is getting. Also a key could help as well to associate for example yellow with cheap air and say dark red for like water or something on those lines.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tojara*
> 
> You calculated that wrong. If the single thread performance of the FX is 35% lower the 6300 would get 0,65*6=3,9 and the i5 1*4=4.


Did i really?
So 0.65*1.35 = 1?

you calculated it wrong...
in your case, haswel is about 53. 9% faster


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Here you go. I got the 4M/4C to work.
> 
> *BF3 Caspian Border 64*
> 
> 
> 
> *BF3 Caspian Border 1 Man*
> 
> 
> 
> *BF4 64 Man*
> 
> 
> 
> *BF4 1 Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Did all that with 4M/4C @ 4.8Ghz and on ULTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your GPU?
> 
> 23Min? where?
Click to expand...

in my sig, GTX 660Ti OC @ 1320Mhz 7100Mhz Mem Never really hit 99% due to the CPU being at 90-98% all the time.

23 Min was on BF4 not your asked BF3, but i did it for lol's. It was the Satellite Map i believe. And i was on D where their was almost all 63 people blowing $*% up









I have to say, going from 8 cores to 4, really only dropped my Max FPS and the game still ran great for only 4 cores...I think AMD FTW.







_(Never went above 35C either)_


----------



## Themisseble

yep i can hit on air cooler about 1.65V .... if i use 3M/3C

But i get better minimum than you in BF3 MP down know how.. you installed fix for FX CPus?


----------



## Tojara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Did i really?
> So 0.65*1.35 = 1?


No, not at all, which is exactly why it was wrong. You said that the FX is 35% slower per core, while you calculated the i5 being 35% faster per core. They are not the same thing. The first (correct) calculation results in the i5 having 54% higher single thread performance, the second one 35%.


----------



## Themisseble

Yep i said it wrong
Haswell is about 35% faster in single core performance...

in same games that use one core FX 4,5Ghz beat haswell 3,9Ghz .. in same games that use 1 core haswell was already faster at 3.4Ghz .. -weird right?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> yep i can hit on air cooler about 1.65V .... if i use 3M/3C
> 
> But i get better minimum than you in BF3 MP down know how.. you installed fix for FX CPus?


Yeah its neat, but i will keep my 8 cores lol

Well the Min is most likely 63 people blowing my a$$ up or just a spike in FPS, the Avg tells the whole story.


----------



## Themisseble

CPUs is now about optimization/game engine
look at this test
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-750-vs-AMD-FX-4300#performance
FX should be a clear winner

http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/arma-iii-test-gpu.html
-
http://www.bf4blog.com/battlefield-4-retail-gpu-cpu-benchmarks/

and this nonsense
first i5 750 vs FX 4300
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-750-vs-AMD-FX-4300

clearly winner FX 4300

when we comper i5 750 vs i5 4670k
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/453/Intel_Core_i5_i5-4670K_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-750.html

and then this
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/437/AMD_FX-Series_FX-4300_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-4670K.html

in first fx is faster than 750 but then it look much worse against i5 4670K...


----------



## Diablo2424

There's a ton of info in this thread, I just picked up my FX8320 + Asus M5A99FX Pro r2.0 two days ago from MicroCenter here in NJ, can't wait to get this thing o/c'ed and really get to in enjoy it with some sweet games and apps!

I'm coming from an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe + AMD Phenom ii x4 940 BE for anyone that is wondering, that M2N-SLI Deluxe died on me about 2-3 months ago and I just was able to save up and pick up the new setup. For now it's on some generic HP 4x 2GB RAM, I plan on picking up some Corsair XMS RAM in a month or two hopefully, as I know this cheap RAM will limit my O/C'ing ability and performance, it's just temporary as funds are tight right now.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> There's a ton of info in this thread, I just picked up my FX8320 + Asus M5A99FX Pro r2.0 two days ago from MicroCenter here in NJ, can't wait to get this thing o/c'ed and really get to in enjoy it with some sweet games and apps!
> 
> I'm coming from an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe + AMD Phenom ii x4 940 BE for anyone that is wondering, that M2N-SLI Deluxe died on me about 2-3 months ago and I just was able to save up and pick up the new setup. For now it's on some generic HP 4x 2GB RAM, I plan on picking up some Corsair XMS RAM in a month or two hopefully, as I know this cheap RAM will limit my O/C'ing ability and performance, it's just temporary as funds are tight right now.


I would pick up some G.Skill Ripjaws X, same quality/price, normally faster [email protected] voltage and looks coo..


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I would pick up some G.Skill Ripjaws X, same quality/price, normally faster [email protected] voltage and looks coo..


Cool thanks for the suggestion.

I've never used anything outside of Corsair XMS and Kingston HyperX, but I've been seeing G.Skill a lot lately. Is it worth it to go 2000/2133 over 1866? Or not worth the extra money? As I am looking to start with 1x8gb or 2x4GB, and upgrade at an even later time to 16/24GB.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you're going to do that you may as well go well beyond x20 on the CPU Multi. No FX chips are locked, and 20 is stock for most people. Also doesn't have HT.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's nice, but it's also very simple math and doesn't cover very much at all. If you filled it out fully and made the color bands mean something beyond visual reference of similarity, such as correlate to average cooling required (212, h80, custom loop, phase, etc), I'd gladly put it in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> I can add to it if you'd like, you have some good ideas there.
> 
> I threw it together for my brother who just built up a rig and is interested in overclocking. It helps explain "clocks" when getting ssomeone started.
> 
> To "fill this out fully" , what would you all like to see? HT I agree would be benificial. How about the the CPU clock colors? I geared the colors around what I've seen more and more the general vishera chip's clock difficulty being. Throw some suggestions and I'll tweak it.
Click to expand...

Probably CPU separated into a different graph just due to how wide it would be. I'd vote going from white or light blue slowly turning red with higher clocks with color stages at 4Ghz (stock), 4.4-4.5Ghz (212), 4.6Ghz (H60), 4.7-4.8 Ghz (H80/NH-D14), 4.9-5.2Ghz (custom), 5.3-5.6Ghz (phase) and finally 5.7+ for anything requiring a pot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Did all that with 4M/4C @ 4.8Ghz and on ULTRA


That's now how you bench a CPU. Drop settings to Medium or Low to make sure your GPU isn't holding it back.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you're going to do that you may as well go well beyond x20 on the CPU Multi. No FX chips are locked, and 20 is stock for most people. Also doesn't have HT.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's nice, but it's also very simple math and doesn't cover very much at all. If you filled it out fully and made the color bands mean something beyond visual reference of similarity, such as correlate to average cooling required (212, h80, custom loop, phase, etc), I'd gladly put it in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> I can add to it if you'd like, you have some good ideas there.
> 
> I threw it together for my brother who just built up a rig and is interested in overclocking. It helps explain "clocks" when getting ssomeone started.
> 
> To "fill this out fully" , what would you all like to see? HT I agree would be benificial. How about the the CPU clock colors? I geared the colors around what I've seen more and more the general vishera chip's clock difficulty being. Throw some suggestions and I'll tweak it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably CPU separated into a different graph just due to how wide it would be. I'd vote going from white or light blue slowly turning red with higher clocks with color stages at 4Ghz (stock), 4.4-4.5Ghz (212), 4.6Ghz (H60), 4.7-4.8 Ghz (H80/NH-D14), 4.9-5.2Ghz (custom), 5.3-5.6Ghz (phase) and finally 5.7+ for anything requiring a pot.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Did all that with 4M/4C @ 4.8Ghz and on ULTRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's now how you bench a CPU. Drop settings to Medium or Low to make sure your GPU isn't holding it back.
Click to expand...

Well considering the GPU Never went above 95%, even only "tapped" 99% in doors then went back to 85-90%. Plus he was asking for "GAMING" performance, not Benchmark scores.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo2424*
> 
> Cool thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I've never used anything outside of Corsair XMS and Kingston HyperX, but I've been seeing G.Skill a lot lately. Is it worth it to go 2000/2133 over 1866? Or not worth the extra money? As I am looking to start with 1x8gb or 2x4GB, and upgrade at an even later time to 16/24GB.


For everyday stuff no point with anything over 1600MHz. Even in games you will be hard pressed to find significant gains from anything faster than 1866MHz on a FX platform. If you plan to OC using the base clock instead of the multi, then it may be worth to invest in 1866 or faster sticks.
A lot of people run pairs: 2x4GB or 2x8GB. I have no problem running 4x8GB on mine. I have clocked the RAM all the way to 1866MHz and the NB to 2.8GHz (not my daily OC of course). I say go with the most RAM you can.


----------



## Diablo2424

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> For everyday stuff no point with anything over 1600MHz. Even in games you will be hard pressed to find significant gains from anything faster than 1866MHz on a FX platform. If you plan to OC using the base clock instead of the multi, then it may be worth to invest in 1866 or faster sticks.
> A lot of people run pairs: 2x4GB or 2x8GB. I have no problem running 4x8GB on mine. I have clocked the RAM all the way to 1866MHz and the NB to 2.8GHz (not my daily OC of course). I say go with the most RAM you can.


Okay, good to know. Yeah the most intensive stuff I plan on doing with this machine is encoding movies and running a VM or two, so I figured the amount of RAM would be more important than the speed. I just wasn't sure if anything over 1866 mattered once I start getting into OC'ing... thanks for the info. I'll look into some of this G.Skill RipJaws X RAM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well considering the GPU Never went above 95%, even only "tapped" 99% in doors then went back to 85-90%. Plus he was asking for "GAMING" performance, not Benchmark scores.


True, true. But usage numbers lie (alot, monitoring something itself uses cycles, so without built in monitoring hardware which GPUs do not have...) and 95% is more than close enough to be on the fence. Besides, 660ti at BF4 1080 Ultra. It's not exactly a Titan, that's cutting it close regardless of OC.

In other news, I got my 990FXA-UD3 back from Gigabyte today! Yay!

Even better news, they did not give me a Rev 3 or 4 board as replacement, they gave me my Rev 1.1 back!

So ya. Now I have a 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 sitting around doing nothing. I've got enough parts to make a low-end rig with it, so we'll see how that goes. I may end up using it to build a proper gaming rig for a cousin who is still stuck on an old P4 Dell (Dimension 8300 anyone?)

I'm actually very pleased with them. While the RMA process itself took forever (about 2 weeks), I did send it in right after the holidays. When they finished, they got it back to me very quickly, sending it via 2-day Air (







). Didn't have to sit on the phone and talk with anyone either, just made an RMA request on their site, explained the problem in the ticket, mailed it in when it was approved, and waited for it to come home. Quick, simple, no hassle. Just the way it should be.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well considering the GPU Never went above 95%, even only "tapped" 99% in doors then went back to 85-90%. Plus he was asking for "GAMING" performance, not Benchmark scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, true. But usage numbers lie (alot, monitoring something itself uses cycles, so without built in monitoring hardware which GPUs do not have...) and 95% is more than close enough to be on the fence. Besides, 660ti at BF4 1080 Ultra. It's not exactly a Titan, that's cutting it close regardless of OC.
> 
> In other news, I got my 990FXA-UD3 back from Gigabyte today! Yay!
> 
> Even better news, they did not give me a Rev 3 or 4 board as replacement, they gave me my Rev 1.1 back!
> 
> So ya. Now I have a 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 sitting around doing nothing. I've got enough parts to make a low-end rig with it, so we'll see how that goes. I may end up using it to build a proper gaming rig for a cousin who is still stuck on an old P4 Dell (Dimension 8300 anyone?)
> 
> I'm actually very pleased with them. While the RMA process itself took forever (about 2 weeks), I did send it in right after the holidays. When they finished, they got it back to me very quickly, sending it via 2-day Air (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Didn't have to sit on the phone and talk with anyone either, just made an RMA request on their site, explained the problem in the ticket, mailed it in when it was approved, and waited for it to come home. Quick, simple, no hassle. Just the way it should be.
Click to expand...

Well heck the stupid thing doesn't stay pegged at 99% anyways. Going from 8 cores to 4 like i said, just made my Max FPS go down, the 660Ti never stays at 99% unless i am inside or looking at the ground. Even with all 8 cores @ 4.8Ghz and the CPU never going over 55% usage, idk if that's normal but yeah. lol

____________________________________________________________________________

You got to LOVE Gigabyte! Kinda makes you feel bad for all those poor souls having to put up with ASUS's piss poor PR and Support.


----------



## MadGoat

Updated a bit:

FSB & Multipliers

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Al3OKDjZIOcwdHJBU3RMWEpRMkgzQm1aOFk3bU9fcGc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## miklkit

I can't read those numbers on the far right hand side! Dark purple and black don't work for me.

It is already helping/hurting me though. I've had 3 BSODs trying out different combinations and am going to try another one on that chart.

This 8350 seems to be indestructable!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> True, true. But usage numbers lie (alot, monitoring something itself uses cycles, so without built in monitoring hardware which GPUs do not have...) and 95% is more than close enough to be on the fence. Besides, 660ti at BF4 1080 Ultra. It's not exactly a Titan, that's cutting it close regardless of OC.
> 
> In other news, I got my 990FXA-UD3 back from Gigabyte today! Yay!
> 
> Even better news, they did not give me a Rev 3 or 4 board as replacement, they gave me my Rev 1.1 back!
> 
> So ya. Now I have a 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 sitting around doing nothing. I've got enough parts to make a low-end rig with it, so we'll see how that goes. I may end up using it to build a proper gaming rig for a cousin who is still stuck on an old P4 Dell (Dimension 8300 anyone?)
> 
> I'm actually very pleased with them. While the RMA process itself took forever (about 2 weeks), I did send it in right after the holidays. When they finished, they got it back to me very quickly, sending it via 2-day Air (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Didn't have to sit on the phone and talk with anyone either, just made an RMA request on their site, explained the problem in the ticket, mailed it in when it was approved, and waited for it to come home. Quick, simple, no hassle. Just the way it should be.


I suppose for you yanks RMA is in your dictionary?

haha u know most milk it

not saying you are ofc haha but being a part from this thread for well over a year now all i see is the americans saying RMA that sucker after they baked whatever it was

i have more respect for you man









but u get my drift?


----------



## KyadCK

Well mine died from getting 1.2Kw sent through it after pouring water into the PSU on accident... (PSU lived btw), so that they even fixed it for me at all was nice of them.

And yes, we tend to use acronyms as words, nouns as adjectives, adjectives as verbs, etc. Whatever suits us to the the point across.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well mine died from getting 1.2Kw sent through it after pouring water into the PSU on accident... (PSU lived btw), so that they even fixed it for me at all was nice of them.
> 
> And yes, we tend to use acronyms as words, nouns as adjectives, adjectives as verbs, etc. Whatever suits us to the the point across.


F4IL. Got my SP120s and IBT AVX does pretty good (for a 212 EVO)..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> F4IL. Got my SP120s and IBT AVX does pretty good (for a 212 EVO)..


try 20 runs of max memory.. very high isn't the most stressful setting.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try 20 runs of max memory.. very high isn't the most stressful setting.


When I get my H220, I shall do that..


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when was the last time you reflashed your bios or cleared your cmos?


I last flashed the bios a few weeks ago and cleared the cmos several times today. Why?

I have been deliberately pushing it lately beyond any sensible limits. That 9590 with its constant BSODs and spikes freaked me out. I have been pushing this 8350 to do the same things, and it can, but I had to do loony stuff like hit it with 1.65 v to get it to do it. I am very impressed by AMD engineering.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I last flashed the bios a few weeks ago and cleared the cmos several times today. Why?
> 
> I have been deliberately pushing it lately beyond any sensible limits. That 9590 with its constant BSODs and spikes freaked me out. I have been pushing this 8350 to do the same things, and it can, but I had to do loony stuff like hit it with 1.65 v to get it to do it. I am very impressed by AMD engineering.


GET SOME FRICKEN WATER ALREADY. If you want to be like F3RS (=1.7V YOLO), then at least use some decent WCing.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> True, true. But usage numbers lie (alot, monitoring something itself uses cycles, so without built in monitoring hardware which GPUs do not have...) and 95% is more than close enough to be on the fence. Besides, 660ti at BF4 1080 Ultra. It's not exactly a Titan, that's cutting it close regardless of OC.
> 
> In other news, I got my 990FXA-UD3 back from Gigabyte today! Yay!
> 
> Even better news, they did not give me a Rev 3 or 4 board as replacement, they gave me my Rev 1.1 back!
> 
> So ya. Now I have a 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 sitting around doing nothing. I've got enough parts to make a low-end rig with it, so we'll see how that goes. I may end up using it to build a proper gaming rig for a cousin who is still stuck on an old P4 Dell (Dimension 8300 anyone?)
> 
> I'm actually very pleased with them. While the RMA process itself took forever (about 2 weeks), I did send it in right after the holidays. When they finished, they got it back to me very quickly, sending it via 2-day Air (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Didn't have to sit on the phone and talk with anyone either, just made an RMA request on their site, explained the problem in the ticket, mailed it in when it was approved, and waited for it to come home. Quick, simple, no hassle. Just the way it should be.


Gigabyte is very good about that, me stepson bought an 1155 motherboard from Ebay with bent pins for $25 and sent it to Gigabyte and the sent him a brand new board no trouble. He just had to pay to ship it to them.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I last flashed the bios a few weeks ago and cleared the cmos several times today. Why?
> 
> I have been deliberately pushing it lately beyond any sensible limits. That 9590 with its constant BSODs and spikes freaked me out. I have been pushing this 8350 to do the same things, and it can, but I had to do loony stuff like hit it with 1.65 v to get it to do it. I am very impressed by AMD engineering.


did you flash the bios after you installed your 9590?

Because BSODs and FSB OCing are just terrible for data integrity.

this sort of nasty corruption only really targets the OS, and Bios.

if its not too nasty on either end a cmos clear should clear it up. however if its a real nasty corruption you might be stuck having to re:install your OS.

just something to keep in mind, i'm not saying your wrong about needing to RMA the processor, I would just be miffed if i RMA a chip took 2 weeks to turn around to end up in the same problem.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Anyone wanna trade me or donate me a 8350 with a better VID then 1.312V? Thanks


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Mega. my seasonic platinum plus 860 watt psu arrived today. I am very vexed. If I connect the 4 pciexpress power cables to my 2 7950's then there is no slot in the psu to take the 4 pi supplemetal cpu power cable. What kind of crap is that??? Another words if I do my dual crossfire there is no slot for the 4 pin ATX cpu power cable. I presume each card does need both pci express cables, as I have done this for the past 4 years. Please don't tell me I need to use both of my psu to provide both dual xfire support and the extra power to the cpu???? There is no room for a top mount psu in my case with my top mount 360mm H320 radiator.

This is a fn nightmare.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Anyone wanna trade me or donate me a 8350 with a better VID then 1.312V? Thanks


Yup I'll trade you my 1.375


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yup I'll trade you my 1.375


lol


----------



## neurotix

Posting to bump this thread up in my subscription list.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega. my seasonic platinum plus 860 watt psu arrived today. I am very vexed. If I connect the 4 pciexpress power cables to my 2 7950's then there is no slot in the psu to take the 4 pi supplemetal cpu power cable. What kind of crap is that??? Another words if I do my dual crossfire there is no slot for the 4 pin ATX cpu power cable. I presume each card does need both pci express cables, as I have done this for the past 4 years. Please don't tell me I need to use both of my psu to provide both dual xfire support and the extra power to the cpu???? There is no room for a top mount psu in my case with my top mount 360mm H320 radiator.
> 
> This is a fn nightmare.


Each PCI-E cable should have 2 x 6+2 connectors, I would think you could just use those and only use up 2 plugs on the PSU. I did that myself until I got 4 single sleeved 6+2 PCI-E cables. Unless you plan on pushing your CPU to crazy clocks that need LN2 or something the extra 4-pin is not really needed either.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Each PCI-E cable should have 2 x 6+2 connectors, I would think you could just use those and only use up 2 plugs on the PSU. I did that myself until I got 4 single sleeved 6+2 PCI-E cables. Unless you plan on pushing your CPU to crazy clocks that need LN2 or something the extra 4-pin is not really needed either.


You are absolutely wrong about the pci express cables. Each cable has only 1 6+2 pci express connector, not 2 as you said. I also diasagree with you about the 4 pin supplemental power cable not being necessary except in the most extreme overclocking. That is not what ASUS says and other experienced overclockers have recommended connecting it. So 2 goose eggs for you. No rep.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about the pci express cables. Each cable has only 1 6+2 pci express connector, not 2 as you said.


Sorry about that, my Seasonic SS660 has 2 x 6+2 on each cable, I did say it should have not it did and just because mine does.


----------



## Red1776

Hi Guys,
since my my PM 's have filled up with many of you nd your good thoughts and wishes (as well as wondering where the hell i have been) I thought I would post it here.
It turns out that I was being poisoned over the last six months by a prescription med i was taking. It stored up in my fat cells and tissues until my metabolism changed and it all let loose. I spent three days hallucinating...(and I mean hallucinating) while my blood pressure shot up to 170/160. I spent three days in ICU in what was a close call.

On the bright side, I am working on something that will make many of you who frequent this room very happy







more on that when I am able to speak freely.

Thank you to all of you that sent the pm's with concern and good thoughts, it is appreciated









Greg


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Each PCI-E cable should have 2 x 6+2 connectors, I would think you could just use those and only use up 2 plugs on the PSU. I did that myself until I got 4 single sleeved 6+2 PCI-E cables. Unless you plan on pushing your CPU to crazy clocks that need LN2 or something the extra 4-pin is not really needed either.
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about the pci express cables. Each cable has only 1 6+2 pci express connector, not 2 as you said. I also diasagree with you about the 4 pin supplemental power cable not being necessary except in the most extreme overclocking. That is not what ASUS says and other experienced overclockers have recommended connecting it. So 2 goose eggs for you. No rep.
Click to expand...

Ya no, 8-pin is all you need. Anyone telling you otherwise for anything short of phase is lying to you.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yup I'll trade you my 1.375


I will give him mah 1.3375


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Anyone wanna trade me or donate me a 8350 with a better VID then 1.312V? Thanks


i dont know why you think that is bad? my 1229 has a vcore of 1.3375


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Mega. my seasonic platinum plus 860 watt psu arrived today. I am very vexed. If I connect the 4 pciexpress power cables to my 2 7950's then there is no slot in the psu to take the 4 pi supplemetal cpu power cable. What kind of crap is that??? Another words if I do my dual crossfire there is no slot for the 4 pin ATX cpu power cable. I presume each card does need both pci express cables, as I have done this for the past 4 years. Please don't tell me I need to use both of my psu to provide both dual xfire support and the extra power to the cpu???? There is no room for a top mount psu in my case with my top mount 360mm H320 radiator.
> 
> This is a fn nightmare.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Mega. my seasonic platinum plus 860 watt psu arrived today. I am very vexed. If I connect the 4 pciexpress power cables to my 2 7950's then there is no slot in the psu to take the 4 pi supplemetal cpu power cable. What kind of crap is that??? Another words if I do my dual crossfire there is no slot for the 4 pin ATX cpu power cable. I presume each card does need both pci express cables, as I have done this for the past 4 years. Please don't tell me I need to use both of my psu to provide both dual xfire support and the extra power to the cpu???? There is no room for a top mount psu in my case with my top mount 360mm H320 radiator.
> 
> This is a fn nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> Each PCI-E cable should have 2 x 6+2 connectors, I would think you could just use those and only use up 2 plugs on the PSU. I did that myself until I got 4 single sleeved 6+2 PCI-E cables. Unless you plan on pushing your CPU to crazy clocks that need LN2 or something the extra 4-pin is not really needed either.
Click to expand...





mostly what he said,

you have spots on your psu for 4 sets of pcie and you use one of them ( any one works fine although they have one labeled for it ) and your 2 cards should only use 1 set each ( 1 cable = 2x 6+2 pins ) however you can use 2 different cables if you want but it wont matter as that is a single rail unit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about the pci express cables. Each cable has only 1 6+2 pci express connector, not 2 as you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, my Seasonic SS660 has 2 x 6+2 on each cable, I did say it should have not it did and just because mine does.
Click to expand...

yours will be the first i have seen with that design os ( not saying you are lying ) so they musta redesigned it , i do not have a good answer for you sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> since my my PM 's have filled up with many of you nd your good thoughts and wishes (as well as wondering where the hell i have been) I thought I would post it here.
> It turns out that I was being poisoned over the last six months by a prescription med i was taking. It stored up in my fat cells and tissues until my metabolism changed and it all let loose. I spent three days hallucinating...(and I mean hallucinating) while my blood pressure shot up to 170/160. I spent three days in ICU in what was a close call.
> 
> On the bright side, I am working on something that will make many of you who frequent this room very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on that when I am able to speak freely.
> 
> Thank you to all of you that sent the pm's with concern and good thoughts, it is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


glad to hear you are good my friend ! although i bet you had more fun then me this weekend !


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> did you flash the bios after you installed your 9590?
> 
> Because BSODs and FSB OCing are just terrible for data integrity.
> 
> this sort of nasty corruption only really targets the OS, and Bios.
> 
> if its not too nasty on either end a cmos clear should clear it up. however if its a real nasty corruption you might be stuck having to re:install your OS.
> 
> just something to keep in mind, i'm not saying your wrong about needing to RMA the processor, I would just be miffed if i RMA a chip took 2 weeks to turn around to end up in the same problem.


I researched this move fairly well. I chatted with others who had already done this and flashed the bios and stress tested and got it as ready as possible before I got the 9590.

Before installing it I reset the bios to mostly "auto" with only the ram and a few other details being manual. The turbo was even enabled. I had to undervolt it to stop the BSODs and hard resets.

Yes, if the next one does the same thing I will be writing an apology to Newegg and buying a radiator setup. Right now I know a Silverstone TD03 will bolt in and work fine. I am now working out how to get a Swiftech 220 into this case. It MIGHT fit but gawd it would be ugly. Kinda like a 1967 Ford Mustang with a supercharger sticking up outta the hood.

The OS seems to be fine so far but I do have to defrag daily.

EDIT: My 1244 8350 has a vid of 1.288. Any takers?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about the pci express cables. Each cable has only 1 6+2 pci express connector, not 2 as you said. I also diasagree with you about the 4 pin supplemental power cable not being necessary except in the most extreme overclocking. That is not what ASUS says and other experienced overclockers have recommended connecting it. So 2 goose eggs for you. No rep.


You are always such a jerk, is that because your from NY or does it come naturally to you. I don't need you stinking REP. I was just trying to help.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are absolutely wrong about the pci express cables. Each cable has only 1 6+2 pci express connector, not 2 as you said. I also diasagree with you about the 4 pin supplemental power cable not being necessary except in the most extreme overclocking. That is not what ASUS says and other experienced overclockers have recommended connecting it. So 2 goose eggs for you. No rep.


this is rather odd ya?

My x850 came with 3 if not 4, dual 6+2 from one plug.

i would find it really oddd that a platinum PSu would come with less cables then a gold or silver psu

FWIW: My chip is i think sitting at the same clock as your without being able to go any further. (headroom to spare), I had found in my own experiments that AT these clocks the extra 4 pin is not needed.

however i would think that it would be needed if you are trying to push past the 4.8 volt wall, this is all really depending on how much of a pig your chip is. and IF it can do 4.8


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya no, 8-pin is all you need. Anyone telling you otherwise for anything short of phase is lying to you.


Thanks for the heads up. Now unfortunately I wasted $179 for the Seasonic, since my Kingwin was fine but did not have an extra 4 pin ATX cable for supplemental cpu power. You are so right about not getting or giving good advice. It hurts.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya no, 8-pin is all you need. Anyone telling you otherwise for anything short of phase is lying to you.


Agreed, I run my CHVFZ on a single 8 pin all day, no other board except the -Z has it because it is solely marketing. Heck, ASUS put a 20-phase VRM set on their Matrix, does it do anything more than a ref card, he** no,,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Now unfortunately I wasted $179 for the Seasonic, since my Kingwin was fine but did not have an extra 4 pin ATX cable for supplemental cpu power. You are so right about not getting or giving good advice. It hurts.


Just curious here.

Did you only take one persons word for it or did you do some research yourself?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I researched this move fairly well. I chatted with others who had already done this and flashed the bios and stress tested and got it as ready as possible before I got the 9590.
> 
> Before installing it I reset the bios to mostly "auto" with only the ram and a few other details being manual. The turbo was even enabled. I had to undervolt it to stop the BSODs and hard resets.
> 
> Yes, if the next one does the same thing I will be writing an apology to Newegg and buying a radiator setup. Right now I know a Silverstone TD03 will bolt in and work fine. I am now working out how to get a Swiftech 220 into this case. It MIGHT fit but gawd it would be ugly. Kinda like a 1967 Ford Mustang with a supercharger sticking up outta the hood.


The OS seems to be fine so far but I do *have* to defrag daily.

if you are seeing more then 1 or 2% fragmentation on a DAILY basis, that would likely be an indicator that something is corrupt.

I can get away with running once every other week. and i might reach 2-3% after those two weeks.

Glad you did research, most wouldn't.

i would however suggest making a second window install on another HDD/SSD for your bench and clock boot disk. takes the worry out of corrupting your main boot disk if you are only using 100% stable profiles.

this will also allow you to test weather you have OS corruption issues.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Gee thanks guys.









I would assume the lower the VID the better she clocks right?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont know why you think that is bad? my 1229 has a vcore of 1.3375
> 
> mostly what he said,
> 
> you have spots on your psu for 4 sets of pcie and you use one of them ( any one works fine although they have one labeled for it ) and your 2 cards should only use 1 set each ( 1 cable = 2x 6+2 pins ) however you can use 2 different cables if you want but it wont matter as that is a single rail unit
> yours will be the first i have seen with that design os ( not saying you are lying ) so they musta redesigned it , i do not have a good answer for you sorry
> glad to hear you are good my friend ! although i bet you had more fun then me this weekend !


Can I get those pci express cables with 2 6+2 connectors?? Whom do I contact?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just curious here.
> 
> Did you only take one persons word for it or did you do some research yourself?


Well I did mention it either here and on Asus Crosshair V motherboard thread that I was going to order the Seasonic for the 4pin supplemental cable. No one said it would be a waste of time and money. In the past on the Crosshair V thread others had mentioned connecting the 4 pin ATX connector. No one said it was unnecessary


----------



## Devildog83

Did not mean to be so rough. Here is a link to the Seasonic rep.

http://www.overclock.net/u/243982/sea-sonic-rep


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Gee thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume the lower the VID the better she clocks right?


if i remember correctly, below 1.332v vids tend to be good for water cooling and above tend to be better for Air as they don't need much volts before the volt wall but they have one hell of a volt wall.

totally a IIRC moment but, ya...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya no, 8-pin is all you need. Anyone telling you otherwise for anything short of phase is lying to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Now unfortunately I wasted $179 for the Seasonic, since my Kingwin was fine but did not have an extra 4 pin ATX cable for supplemental cpu power. You are so right about not getting or giving good advice. It hurts.
Click to expand...

There are reasons you may want to use all 12 pins. Maybe the VRMs are hardwired per-pin and you get fewer with only 8? Not that it matters, it's a freaking Crosshair, you could lose three quarters of your VRMs and be fine.

But generally, the Crosshair is designed and built for extreme overclocking and nothing less. For ASUS to recommend both is natural, they're protecting themselves from RMA. For others... I don't know why they would unless something stronger than water is involved, but there is really no point in the extra pins for "normal" usage. The entire Giga lineup uses just one 8-pin with weaker VRMs than the CH-V, it obviously is not a big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Gee thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume the lower the VID the better she clocks right?


Kiiiiinda...

Too high of VID and it's a high-leak chip. Low temps, but it wont go far due to volt wall.

Too low of VID is a low-leak chip. Higher temps, but can hit very high if you take thermals out of the equation (Say... LN2?)

For water you usually want middle of the road. For light air you usually want high, for LN2 you want low.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You are always such a jerk, is that because your from NY or does it come naturally to you. I don't need you stinking REP. I was just trying to help.


Well I think I do owe you an apology . Apparently as Mega and kyad say the older Seasonic psu did have the cabling you suggested. Apparently they recently revised the cables. It was definitely not wrong . But I tend to get miffed when I get inaccurate advice and I definitely am not blind. My cables are different. So let's bury the hatchet. It was an unfortunate misunderstanding.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Gee thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume the lower the VID the better she clocks right?


It's not really that simple.
I would say that getting a no load high frequency validation on a low vid chip is easier than a high vid. In my limited experience, the higher Vid's will run a little hotter, but have been easier to get prime stable at a given clock on the water cooling I have.

I would suggest looking up information on "leakage" and how it relates to VID , cooling and overclocking.


----------



## Durvelle27

VID of my chip is 1.325V


----------



## cssorkinman

I've had 4 , 8 core vishera's 8320 vid 1.28, 8350 vid 1.28 , 8350 vid 1.38 , 9370 vid 1.513

The 1.38 vid 8350 is probably the hardest to work with when benching. The 1.28 8350 is a very forgiving bencher, but is hard to get prime stable.
The 9370 is the easiest to get prime stable and will pass it with a substancial undervolt @ 4.7ghz.. The each have a personality, that's for sure.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There are reasons you may want to use all 12 pins. Maybe the VRMs are hardwired per-pin and you get fewer with only 8? Not that it matters, it's a freaking Crosshair, you could lose three quarters of your VRMs and be fine.
> 
> But generally, the Crosshair is designed and built for extreme overclocking and nothing less. For ASUS to recommend both is natural, they're protecting themselves from RMA. For others... I don't know why they would unless something stronger than water is involved, but there is really no point in the extra pins for "normal" usage. The entire Giga lineup uses just one 8-pin with weaker VRMs than the CH-V, it obviously is not a big deal.
> Kiiiiinda...
> 
> Too high of VID and it's a high-leak chip. Low temps, but it wont go far due to volt wall.
> 
> Too low of VID is a low-leak chip. Higher temps, but can hit very high if you take thermals out of the equation (Say... LN2?)
> 
> For water you usually want middle of the road. For light air you usually want high, for LN2 you want low.


It sounds like I have a LN2 chip at 1.288v


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is rather odd ya?
> 
> My x850 came with 3 if not 4, dual 6+2 from one plug.
> 
> i would find it really oddd that a platinum PSu would come with less cables then a gold or silver psu
> 
> FWIW: My chip is i think sitting at the same clock as your without being able to go any further. (headroom to spare), I had found in my own experiments that AT these clocks the extra 4 pin is not needed.
> 
> however i would think that it would be needed if you are trying to push past the 4.8 volt wall, this is all really depending on how much of a pig your chip is. and IF it can do 4.8


It is strange. I have no idea why they would pack only single pci express cables , instead of the dual ones. Unless the packer was intoxicated or some manager was thinking of a way to save a few pennies at the expense of the customer. Thanks for the heads up on your cpu being an equal failure to mine. Id o want he extra power . I am 1.53 volts just to get a stable 4.7 GHZ overclock. Perhaps I can eak out 4.8 with the xtra power. Thanks so much for you comments and observations.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> VID of my chip is 1.325V


Mine is also 1.325 Batch 1236.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Mine is VID 1.321V so i guess that's "Middle of the road" as you say. But i just need a "little" better scaling on OC with vcore.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> since my my PM 's have filled up with many of you nd your good thoughts and wishes (as well as wondering where the hell i have been) I thought I would post it here.
> It turns out that I was being poisoned over the last six months by a prescription med i was taking. It stored up in my fat cells and tissues until my metabolism changed and it all let loose. I spent three days hallucinating...(and I mean hallucinating) while my blood pressure shot up to 170/160. I spent three days in ICU in what was a close call.
> 
> On the bright side, I am working on something that will make many of you who frequent this room very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on that when I am able to speak freely.
> 
> Thank you to all of you that sent the pm's with concern and good thoughts, it is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Nice to hear from you and sorry about those health issues in your family. I was in the health care field for over 3 decades. It is criminal the drugs that are allowed on the market with very serious and insidious side effects. They really need to be monitored very closely each month BEFORE side effects show up. That way you can tell if your liver, kidneys, heart, pancreas or brain or being impacted. Sometimes physicians fail to take these necessary precautions.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You are always such a jerk, is that because your from NY or does it come naturally to you. I don't need you stinking REP. I was just trying to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I do owe you an apology . Apparently as Mega and kyad say the older Seasonic psu did have the cabling you suggested. Apparently they recently revised the cables. It was definitely not wrong . But I tend to get miffed when I get inaccurate advice and I definitely am not blind. My cables are different. So let's bury the hatchet. It was an unfortunate misunderstanding.
Click to expand...

umm you can buy a set, i assume you have the black ribbon cables though ?

that set piggy backs off the first one, again assuming there were no revisions, also to note on their website it says it comes with 4 pcie cables

but on the newegg site it says it comes with 6 connectors ( 6+2 pin ) which if it is incorrect you have a very easy case to return assuming you bought from the egg


----------



## Durquavian

Ok I know you guys were talking about it and someone has decided to make a thread, Probably will get closed in 6hrs36min28secs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1458927/amd-fx-8320-4-5-vs-intel-3570k-4-5#post_21577442

But if you look at the Game benches it does show what most of us have seen: Intel may not have as low a single minimum but they seem to stay closer to their minimum more often hence why the avgs tend to be the same. Also when he does show a graph the AMD setup seems more stable and the Intel is all over the place. Not sure how much credence we can put in this but it does look reasonable.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It sounds like I have a LN2 chip at 1.288v


Mine is 1.2875 VID


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> The OS seems to be fine so far but I do *have* to defrag daily.
> 
> if you are seeing more then 1 or 2% fragmentation on a DAILY basis, that would likely be an indicator that something is corrupt.
> 
> I can get away with running once every other week. and i might reach 2-3% after those two weeks.
> 
> Glad you did research, most wouldn't.
> 
> i would however suggest making a second window install on another HDD/SSD for your bench and clock boot disk. takes the worry out of corrupting your main boot disk if you are only using 100% stable profiles.
> 
> this will also allow you to test weather you have OS corruption issues.


I have 5% fragmentation (Project Reality, loves to fragment and I was constantly adding maps and the lot) and it just stops at there for a week before one moar purrcent is added. Still, my buggy 1701 (Flashed to 1603 and back) hates W8 Fast Boot, I would stay away from that or go SSD..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ok I know you guys were talking about it and someone has decided to make a thread, Probably will get closed in 6hrs36min28secs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1458927/amd-fx-8320-4-5-vs-intel-3570k-4-5#post_21577442
> 
> But if you look at the Game benches it does show what most of us have seen: Intel may not have as low a single minimum but they seem to stay closer to their minimum more often hence why the avgs tend to be the same. Also when he does show a graph the AMD setup seems more stable and the Intel is all over the place. Not sure how much credence we can put in this but it does look reasonable.


That was very cool to see. I recently spent half a day trying to explain to a guy that his 2500k was not far superior to a 8350, I got called a lot of names. I will point him to this thread when I see him again.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That was very cool to see. I recently spent half a day trying to explain to a guy that his 2500k was not far superior to a 8350, I got called a lot of names. I will point him to this thread when I see him again.


My steam friends frowned upon me having an 8320 when they all had 2600 and 3570Ks, with a few Nehalems sprinkled in.. They need to know the power of the Piledriver









On an unrelated topic, never again OEM Windows 8


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> My steam friends frowned upon me having an 8320 when they all had 2600 and 3570Ks, with a few Nehalems sprinkled in.. They need to know the power of the Piledriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an unrelated topic, never again OEM Windows 8


May the "Vishera Force" be with you.


----------



## Durquavian

A lot of these new games is using all I got. Bioshock infinite ran smooth as silk and look great too. Used 100% across 8 cores a max. I was astounded.


----------



## Deepsouth1987

8350 owner here

Maybe i can get some help. I have a thread on my full watercooling build for the 990UD3 and 8350 and I'm starting to overclock my system. I am running prime95 stress test to see how high and stable i can go with the CPU. I am kinda confused at what Speedfan is showing me when i have Prime95 running. Hardware monitor says something different on temperatures but i want to ask what is the TEMP3 on Speedfan showing to be around 50C on the 15minute stress test i do? Can't be the cpu right? on HWM its showing to be 39C? Weird. Also when stressing with prime i find on CPU-z the voltage goes up to 1.424 and after it dips down to 1.376 is that normal with the motherboard i am using or is there a bios setting i forgot to disable to fix the voltage at 1.4volts?


----------



## sugarhell

Guys i have an ASUS m5a99x EVO r2.0 with a h60. When i plug the fan into the PWM socket it runs all the time 100%. Whatever i tried it doesnt goes down. The only solution is to plug the fan into a 3 pin and control it via the software. Which is a pain


----------



## Red1776

Originally Posted by Red1776

Hi Guys,
since my my PM 's have filled up with many of you nd your good thoughts and wishes (as well as wondering where the hell i have been) I thought I would post it here.
It turns out that I was being poisoned over the last six months by a prescription med i was taking. It stored up in my fat cells and tissues until my metabolism changed and it all let loose. I spent three days hallucinating...(and I mean hallucinating) while my blood pressure shot up to 170/160. I spent three days in ICU in what was a close call.

On the bright side, I am working on something that will make many of you who frequent this room very happy more on that when I am able to speak freely.

Thank you to all of you that sent the pm's with concern and good thoughts, it is appreciated
Quote:


> Greg
> glad to hear you are good my friend ! although i bet you had more fun then me this weekend !


Now this I have to hear! I will give you call this week


----------



## KyadCK

I got bored of waiting for Kaveri reviews and ranting in the XDMA thread, so re-positioned my 7990's power cable under the card next to the 7970's cables and took a shiny picture.



Is not bad for being taken with my phone methinks.


----------



## Vencenzo

Wewt red is back!
Sick pic Kyad, that fan...lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Guys i have an ASUS m5a99x EVO r2.0 with a h60. When i plug the fan into the PWM socket it runs all the time 100%. Whatever i tried it doesnt goes down. The only solution is to plug the fan into a 3 pin and control it via the software. Which is a pain


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm you can buy a set, i assume you have the black ribbon cables though ?
> 
> that set piggy backs off the first one, again assuming there were no revisions, also to note on their website it says it comes with 4 pcie cables
> 
> but on the newegg site it says it comes with 6 connectors ( 6+2 pin ) which if it is incorrect you have a very easy case to return assuming you bought from the egg


Thanks Mega. Yea I need the piggyback set of cables. I did not get it from Newegg ,got it from ebiz. Devildog has offered me 2 extra piggy back
cables he has lying around. He is a very decent guy and he has my gratitude. Now if anyone wants my Kingwin platinum Plus 850 watt psu for either swap or purchase at a good price let me know by private message. It is in immaculate condition.Could use a new or excellent condition inkjet printer for my nephew's build.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> 8350 owner here
> 
> Maybe i can get some help. I have a thread on my full watercooling build for the 990UD3 and 8350 and I'm starting to overclock my system. I am running prime95 stress test to see how high and stable i can go with the CPU. I am kinda confused at what Speedfan is showing me when i have Prime95 running. Hardware monitor says something different on temperatures but i want to ask what is the TEMP3 on Speedfan showing to be around 50C on the 15minute stress test i do? Can't be the cpu right? on HWM its showing to be 39C? Weird. Also when stressing with prime i find on CPU-z the voltage goes up to 1.424 and after it dips down to 1.376 is that normal with the motherboard i am using or is there a bios setting i forgot to disable to fix the voltage at 1.4volts?


Forget all of those other HW monitors and get HWinfo64. Others know the Giga boards better but I believe to help with voltage droop you should lower the LLC in the bios. I think it's backwards to the CHVFZ where the lower % the better but make sure and ask Giga users.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deepsouth1987*
> 
> 8350 owner here
> 
> Maybe i can get some help. I have a thread on my full watercooling build for the 990UD3 and 8350 and I'm starting to overclock my system. I am running prime95 stress test to see how high and stable i can go with the CPU. I am kinda confused at what Speedfan is showing me when i have Prime95 running. Hardware monitor says something different on temperatures but i want to ask what is the TEMP3 on Speedfan showing to be around 50C on the 15minute stress test i do? Can't be the cpu right? on HWM its showing to be 39C? Weird. Also when stressing with prime i find on CPU-z the voltage goes up to 1.424 and after it dips down to 1.376 is that normal with the motherboard i am using or is there a bios setting i forgot to disable to fix the voltage at 1.4volts?
> 
> 
> 
> Forget all of those other HW monitors and get HWinfo64. Others know the Giga boards better but I believe to help with voltage droop you should lower the LLC in the bios. I think it's backwards to the CHVFZ where the lower % the better but make sure and ask Giga users.
Click to expand...

Nooooooo.

Same as Asus, High or UltraHigh. ASRock is the backwards one.


----------



## HellyHans

well I don't know but my 990fxa-UD3

H100i Liquid cooler

FX-8320 @ 4ghz
Vcore 1.38
LLC set to low
and I'm at 35-36c load on P95 (22c ambient)

I noticed when I set my LLC to Auto or high, it would bump the voltage too high and I would overheat,this was with my old Hyper 212+

I will be testing higher clocks tonight since I just got my H100 cooler 3 days ago.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> well I don't know but my 990fxa-UD3
> 
> H100i Liquid cooler
> 
> FX-8320 @ 4ghz
> Vcore 1.38
> LLC set to low
> and I'm at 35-36c load on P95 (22c ambient)
> 
> I noticed when I set my LLC to Auto or high, it would bump the voltage too high and I would overheat,this was with my old Hyper 212+
> 
> I will be testing higher clocks tonight since I just got my H100 cooler 3 days ago.


looking forward to your 4.8/4.9ghz oc


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nooooooo.
> 
> Same as Asus, High or UltraHigh. ASRock is the backwards one.


Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> looking forward to your 4.8/4.9ghz oc


I hope soo! lol !!

Since I installed my H100i I realized how crappy my old Hyper212+ cooler was!

Yes it's fine to replace a stock cooler, but the way the cooler is designed is totally crap... It doesn't sit tight enough on the CPU, and the surface is not very flat because it has the pipes going through the heatsink... ( not like the Hyper 212 EVO which has a totally flat surface)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> well I don't know but my 990fxa-UD3
> 
> H100i Liquid cooler
> 
> FX-8320 @ 4ghz
> Vcore 1.38
> LLC set to low
> and I'm at 35-36c load on P95 (22c ambient)
> 
> I noticed when I set my LLC to Auto or high, it would bump the voltage too high and I would overheat,this was with my old Hyper 212+
> 
> I will be testing higher clocks tonight since I just got my H100 cooler 3 days ago.


What revision? "High" should keep voltage steady, not increase it.


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What revision? "High" should keep voltage steady, not increase it.


I have rev 4.

I will check my Bios version when I get home.. I'm 90% sure I have BIOS F2
low for me was minimal voltage bump during 100% load.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> I hope soo! lol !!
> 
> Since I installed my H100i I realized how crappy my old Hyper212+ cooler was!
> 
> Yes it's fine to replace a stock cooler, but the way the cooler is designed is totally crap... It doesn't sit tight enough on the CPU, and the surface is not very flat because it has the pipes going through the heatsink... ( not like the Hyper 212 EVO which has a totally flat surface)


i think you'll like it









the evo isnt designed for these beasts lol

Just ask if ya got any issues most are nice here


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think you'll like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the evo isnt designed for these beasts lol
> 
> Just ask if ya got any issues most are nice here


Thanks







I know, I'm a longtime member since 2007, just a big reader and occasional poster


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> looking forward to your 4.8/4.9ghz oc


How is the old bird doing?


----------



## KingKB82

Purchasing a Gigabyte 990fx UD5 mobo here soon, anyone running a FX-8350 stock clock on that board?? Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> How is the old bird doing?


She's just gone to bed lol


----------



## heatdeath51

Been running my 8350 on a Sabertooth 990FX for about 8 months now with a Corsair H100i on it at the 4.3 ghz turbo clock. Just bumped it up to 4.5 ghz the other day and that H100i is treating it well!

First post! Been a long time lurker, decided to get in on the fun!


----------



## X-Alt

H220 will be on its way within a week, my PS3 is [email protected]$80 and still has 4 days, time to replace this ye olde 212 EVO...


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> H220 will be on its way within a week, my PS3 is [email protected]$80 and still has 4 days, time to replace this ye olde 212 EVO...


You will be very happy with the difference that cooler will give..

I was a little skeptical before buying the H100i because a lot of reviews say you will not gain very much with a H100 over a Hyper 212+ with a push/pull.. I have no doubt that CoolerMaster made the Hyper 212 EVO because the Hyper 212+ had issues with how the CPU mounting surface was made ( not flat ) combined with the cooler not tight on the CPU iteself, you could wiggle the whole assembly.

Now I know the EVO also has this flaw that it wiggles in place, but the flat mating surface I think gives it better performance than the 212+.

I was at 55c @ full load with the same specs and voltage with my Hyper 212+.

I swapped over the H100i and I'm at 35-39c... That is a crazy amount of difference in my books.

Now go overclock your 8350 !


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> You will be very happy with the difference that cooler will give..
> 
> I was a little skeptical before buying the H100i because a lot of reviews say you will not gain very much with a H100 over a Hyper 212+ with a push/pull.. I have no doubt that CoolerMaster made the Hyper 212 EVO because the Hyper 212+ had issues with how the CPU mounting surface was made ( not flat ) combined with the cooler not tight on the CPU iteself, you could wiggle the whole assembly.
> 
> Now I know the EVO also has this flaw that it wiggles in place, but the flat mating surface I think gives it better performance than the 212+.
> 
> I was at 55c @ full load with the same specs and voltage with my Hyper 212+.
> 
> I swapped over the H100i and I'm at 35-39c... That is a crazy amount of difference in my books.
> 
> Now go overclock your 8350 !


I am running push pull H212 SP120s right now, it barely survives [email protected] IBT AVX (don't use the crap regular one, see first post) with a 58C max, hopefully it will back down to the high 30s-low 40s..


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What revision? "High" should keep voltage steady, not increase it.


I confirm I have Rev.4 with the F2 bios Date: 2013/07/22


----------



## Sold13xr

This might be of topic but does anyone know what vrm fixed frequency really is? I have an Asus M5A97 PRO board 6+2 phase its not bad, but its not really and high end either, either way, I heard vrm fixed frequency can make your OC more stable on FX cpus like 8350, max for this board is 400 hz, I have it atm at 300 just to try it out, I dont know if its high or normal, it was in auto before so I dont know what value it had before either.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatdeath51*
> 
> Been running my 8350 on a Sabertooth 990FX for about 8 months now with a Corsair H100i on it at the 4.3 ghz turbo clock. Just bumped it up to 4.5 ghz the other day and that H100i is treating it well!
> 
> First post! Been a long time lurker, decided to get in on the fun!


With that cooler and board and some decent TIM you should be able to do 4.7ghz or more without trouble.

Just gotta really dig deep and learn about stuff like VRM settings and different voltages.

If you want any help, pm me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> A lot of these new games is using all I got. Bioshock infinite ran smooth as silk and look great too. Used 100% across 8 cores a max. I was astounded.


you didnt see my spoiler post where i facepaled did you ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I got bored of waiting for Kaveri reviews and ranting in the XDMA thread, so re-positioned my 7990's power cable under the card next to the 7970's cables and took a shiny picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not bad for being taken with my phone methinks.


you must get that 2nd card in your loop !!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> well I don't know but my 990fxa-UD3
> 
> H100i Liquid cooler
> 
> FX-8320 @ 4ghz
> Vcore 1.38
> LLC set to low
> and I'm at 35-36c load on P95 (22c ambient)
> 
> I noticed when I set my LLC to Auto or high, it would bump the voltage too high and I would overheat,this was with my old Hyper 212+
> 
> I will be testing higher clocks tonight since I just got my H100 cooler 3 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to your 4.8/4.9ghz oc
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What revision? "High" should keep voltage steady, not increase it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have rev 4.
> 
> I will check my Bios version when I get home.. I'm 90% sure I have BIOS F2
> low for me was minimal voltage bump during 100% load.
Click to expand...




i highly do not recommend doing that ! ( what gert says ) there have been quite a few ud3s rev3/4 blow the vrm / ketch fire due to the design in the 990fxa thread the vrms get really hot / just are not enough ( one even had his vrms water blocked )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatdeath51*
> 
> Been running my 8350 on a Sabertooth 990FX for about 8 months now with a Corsair H100i on it at the 4.3 ghz turbo clock. Just bumped it up to 4.5 ghz the other day and that H100i is treating it well!
> 
> First post! Been a long time lurker, decided to get in on the fun!


welcome !!


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you didnt see my spoiler post where i facepaled did you ...
> you must get that 2nd card in your loop !!
> i highly do not recommend doing that ! ( what gert says ) there have been quite a few ud3s rev3/4 blow the vrm / ketch fire due to the design in the 990fxa thread the vrms get really hot / just are not enough ( one even had his vrms water blocked )
> welcome !!


I don't understand your quote... You highly do not recommend doing what exactly? running LLC at low?


----------



## Mega Man

dont go for 4.8ghz .


----------



## Alastair

@ KyadCK.

What is bridging your two GPU's? I can't see clearly as the light isnt too good. But whatever it is, it looks a bit big for just a CFX bridge


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @ KyadCK.
> 
> What is bridging your two GPU's? I can't see clearly as the light isnt too good. But whatever it is, it looks a bit big for just a CFX bridge


Hehe, ya, that's the daughter card for my sound card.

I have my 7990, then my 7970, then my SB ZxR, and the ZxR's daughter card is perpendicular in front of them, which is a convenient place to hide the ugly X-Fire bridge and block connectors.


----------



## Kalistoval

so back a few pages, whats this Vid yall speak of? is it the cpu vid hwinfo64 reports? because all my cores vids are 1.4v


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> so back a few pages, whats this Vid yall speak of? is it the cpu vid hwinfo64 reports? because all my cores vids are 1.4v


stock voltage of the processor without any power saving features applied.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> stock voltage of the processor without any power saving features applied.


Mine is 1.425v Max.......i think,
not sure if C6 and [email protected] are disabled.....very hot here so i'm back to stock for a while,
CPU started to hit 65-70c when gaming at 5.0Ghz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> stock voltage of the processor without any power saving features applied.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 1.425v Max.......i think,
> not sure if C6 and [email protected] are disabled.....very hot here so i'm back to stock for a while,
> CPU started to hit 65-70c when gaming at 5.0Ghz
Click to expand...

To be honest I dont put much stock in VID voltages for our FX processors. But some people do. All I do when I get a processor is I don't check VID, I just push the throttles to the wall man!







What it manages it manages. I don't like looking at VID's because if you get a processor with a bad VID you already get this horrible sense of foreboding that tells you its gonna be a poor clocker. I would rather just OC from start and be pleasantly surprised if I get a "Goldie".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest I dont put much stock in VID voltages for our FX processors. But some people do. All I do when I get a processor is I don't check VID, I just push the throttles to the wall man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it manages it manages. I don't like looking at VID's because if you get a processor with a bad VID you already get this horrible sense of foreboding that tells you its gonna be a poor clocker. I would rather just OC from start and be pleasantly surprised if I get a "Goldie".


I only know because i checked then, not something i really look at tbh.........and i seem to have fixed my CF PCIe 2.0 x8 problem, i swapped the cards around, put the one that draws less power and produces less heat on top, in doing so i must have seated them a bit better, both are running in x16 now









Although for some reason Crossfire option is now unavailable.........


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest I dont put much stock in VID voltages for our FX processors. But some people do. All I do when I get a processor is I don't check VID, I just push the throttles to the wall man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it manages it manages. I don't like looking at VID's because if you get a processor with a bad VID you already get this horrible sense of foreboding that tells you its gonna be a poor clocker. I would rather just OC from start and be pleasantly surprised if I get a "Goldie".


so far everything I have seen is that the VID still shows how the chip will perform.. To bad the OP list hasn't been filled out in 9 months. However when someone posts the max OC and the VID the all fall in the same line when it comes to clock+voltage/VID


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest I dont put much stock in VID voltages for our FX processors. But some people do. All I do when I get a processor is I don't check VID, I just push the throttles to the wall man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it manages it manages. I don't like looking at VID's because if you get a processor with a bad VID you already get this horrible sense of foreboding that tells you its gonna be a poor clocker. I would rather just OC from start and be pleasantly surprised if I get a "Goldie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know because i checked then, not something i really look at tbh.........and i seem to have fixed my CF PCIe 2.0 x8 problem, i swapped the cards around, put the one that draws less power and produces less heat on top, in doing so i must have seated them a bit better, both are running in x16 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although for some reason Crossfire option is now unavailable.........
Click to expand...

Why do I feel like the only person who never has drivers issues with AMD cards? I mean my 6850's have never given me issues. I only had one issue back with my 5770's not crossfiring and all I did was take one card out, start up with one card. Then put the other card back in and it was working! So yeah! Lol... I feel like I have sort of miracle computer that never has driver issues


----------



## jason387

Is 62c as max temp while running p95 too much? It only happen for a few seconds and usually remains at around 58c during p95.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is 62c as max temp while running p95 too much? It only happen for a few seconds and usually remains at around 58c during p95.


Nope that's actually not bad for P95


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nope that's actually not bad for P95


Oh. Then what p95 max temp should I keep as a yardstick?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Oh. Then what p95 max temp should I keep as a yardstick?


Nothing above 65*C and your good. As daily you be getting near that


----------



## Alatar

Just wanted to drop by and say that washing my CVF seemed to fix it











seems to be working just fine now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Thought you guys might like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The board is probably dead, though as a last attempt at getting it running I'm trying to wash some of the excess dielectric grease, some TIM, and dust that has managed to get into the socket and dimm slots.
> 
> Probably going to need a new one. But it's not like I didn't see this one coming, the old board had been acting up for ages.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just wanted to drop by and say that washing my CVF seemed to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be working just fine now


So thts what they do when you RMA a board


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Just wanted to drop by and say that washing my CVF seemed to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be working just fine now


LOL, dip it in some CLR


----------



## HellyHans

Ok well concerning my overclock tests last night.
It's confirmed that my LLC settings are this:

extreme up's the Vcore
Low keeps it closest to what I set.

*4.6 OC*

H100i balanced mode
Vcore 1.4
DVID:disabled
LLC extreme

During prime, my Vcore goes up to 1.488
54c -59c Max Avg: 56c

I will try different settings tonight to try and get those temps down a bit. I'm sure I can get it to post and run prime with a lower static Vcore and a lower LLC. (maybe 1.42-1.43)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Ok well concerning my overclock tests last night.
> It's confirmed that my LLC settings are this:
> 
> extreme up's the Vcore
> Low keeps it closest to what I set.
> 
> *4.6 OC*
> 
> H100i balanced mode
> Vcore 1.4
> DVID:disabled
> LLC extreme
> 
> During prime, my Vcore goes up to 1.488
> 54c -59c Max Avg: 56c
> 
> I will try different settings tonight to try and get those temps down a bit. I'm sure I can get it to post and run prime with a lower static Vcore and a lower LLC. (maybe 1.42-1.43)


those temps are a little high for those volts

reseat your cpu block?


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> those temps are a little high for those volts
> 
> reseat your cpu block?


1.488v during load I find is a little high for voltage on these chips no?

Everywhere I have seen people are able to get about the same clock but with lower voltage around 1.42-1.45
1.55v is the MAX these can take.

The Overclock owners list shows pretty much a lot of 8320 under 1.44
I'm sure I will be able to get lower temps with a lower Vcore and still be stable @ 4.6


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> 1.488v during load I find is a little high for voltage on these chips no?
> 
> Everywhere I have seen people are able to get about the same clock but with lower voltage around 1.42-1.45
> 1.55v is the MAX these can take.
> 
> The Overclock owners list shows pretty much a lot of 8320 under 1.44
> I'm sure I will be able to get lower temps with a lower Vcore and still be stable @ 4.6


No 1.488v is not to high and idk where you got 1.55v is the max for these chips as that's very untrue. These chips are very tough. As long as you can keep temps down you can push the volts.

Idk what CPU you have but if its a 8320 then its not uncommon to need high volts for certain OCs. My old 8320 needed 1.55v just for 4.8GHz but the case for the high voltage is LLC. You have it set to extreme which boosts volts a big jump


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No 1.488v is not to high and idk where you got 1.55v is the max for these chips as that's very untrue. These chips are very tough. As long as you can keep temps down you can push the volts.
> 
> Idk what CPU you have but if its a 8320 then its not uncommon to need high volts for certain OCs. My old 8320 needed 1.55v just for 4.8GHz but the case for the high voltage is LLC. You have it set to extreme which boosts volts a big jump


My system is listed in my sig.









and BTW, on the first page of this thread.

Pretty much all my research in forums and threads indicate that 1.55v is pretty high and should be a limit.

The CPU charts here for the FX also reflect this... I don't know anyone running over 1.55 with a simple 240mm rad.

*General Information:*

- 62C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
- 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
- Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
- Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Purchasing a Gigabyte 990fx UD5 mobo here soon, anyone running a FX-8350 stock clock on that board?? Thanks


It's not stock, but i am running a 8350 and a UD5 What can i help you with?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Ok well concerning my overclock tests last night.
> It's confirmed that my LLC settings are this:
> 
> extreme up's the Vcore
> Low keeps it closest to what I set.
> 
> *4.6 OC*
> 
> H100i balanced mode
> Vcore 1.4
> DVID:disabled
> LLC extreme
> 
> During prime, my Vcore goes up to 1.488
> 54c -59c Max Avg: 56c
> 
> I will try different settings tonight to try and get those temps down a bit. I'm sure I can get it to post and run prime with a lower static Vcore and a lower LLC. (maybe 1.42-1.43)


That is higher than what I get for temps, but I have an H-100 in push/pull set on high with this test. The key to getting good temps with the corsair clc's is a good mounting job , it's pretty easy to overtighten one side of the cooling block resulting in poor contact on the other side.
This picture is of prime at 4.6 ghz for 30minutes with a voltage setting of 1.55 volts resulting in a loaded voltage of 1.48( no llc on my GD-80) , fans on high at 68F ambient.


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's not stock, but i am running a 8350 and a UD5 What can i help you with?


How is your experience with this mobo? After watching videos and reading about flashes needing done to the board to work with our CPU i was getting alil worried.. I'm use to Asus boards so I was alil concerned on the flashing process for Gigabyte etc.. Not a noobie so no worries just looking to broaden my horizons!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> 1.488v during load I find is a little high for voltage on these chips no?
> 
> Everywhere I have seen people are able to get about the same clock but with lower voltage around 1.42-1.45
> 1.55v is the MAX these can take.
> 
> The Overclock owners list shows pretty much a lot of 8320 under 1.44
> I'm sure I will be able to get lower temps with a lower Vcore and still be stable @ 4.6










~look at next link~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No 1.488v is not to high and idk where you got 1.55v is the max for these chips as that's very untrue. These chips are very tough. As long as you can keep temps down you can push the volts.
> 
> Idk what CPU you have but if its a 8320 then its not uncommon to need high volts for certain OCs. My old 8320 needed 1.55v just for 4.8GHz but the case for the high voltage is LLC. You have it set to extreme which boosts volts a big jump


I'll just leave this here to prove your point.. 1 year and counting
http://valid.canardpc.com/95vwlz <---not under load

Not officially can handle it but 1 year these volts 24/7 no degradation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> How is your experience with this mobo? After watching videos and reading about flashes needing done to the board to work with our CPU i was getting alil worried.. I'm use to Asus boards so I was alil concerned on the flashing process for Gigabyte etc.. Not a noobie so no worries just looking to broaden my horizons!


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm flashing is not as scary as it was back in ' :thumb:96


----------



## KingKB82

lol obviously, did anyone has issues with the 8350 throttling back at high usage? Evidently some others have had that issue.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> lol obviously, did anyone has issues with the 8350 throttling back at high usage? Evidently some others have had that issue.


=VRM and NB heat..................

Most of us use fans to keep 'em cool


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> =VRM and NB heat..................
> 
> Most of us use fans to keep 'em cool


Isnt there a way to disabled VRM so it doesnt throttle back?


----------



## miklkit

Sure! Turn off the computer.









No there are ways to keep them cool. Just listen to the pros here.

The 9590 is in and running. Got it stable at 4.7 and am working on 4.8 now and am slowly upping the volts.The first one BSODed at the volts that this one ran at during the last P95 run.

Temps were at 47C with a spike to 56C with volts around 1.5v. If this chip is like the last one it will definitely BSOD on the next run.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Sure! Turn off the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there are ways to keep them cool. Just listen to the pros here.
> 
> The 9590 is in and running. Got it stable at 4.7 and am working on 4.8 now and am slowly upping the volts.The first one BSODed at the volts that this one ran at during the last P95 run.
> 
> Temps were at 47C with a spike to 56C with volts around 1.5v. If this chip is like the last one it will definitely BSOD on the next run.


wouldn't that lead to signs of maybe its the cooling?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> lol obviously, did anyone has issues with the 8350 throttling back at high usage? Evidently some others have had that issue.


Your VRMs & Socket are most likely hitting there thermal limits which is causing you to throttle


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> =VRM and NB heat..................
> 
> Most of us use fans to keep 'em cool
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt there a way to disabled VRM so it doesnt throttle back?
Click to expand...

Yeah turning off the PC is the only way to turn them off. VRM is the "Electric Throttle" so to speak of the CPU, the Higher the OC and Vcore, the hotter they get trying to convert 12V down to 1.4V or 1.5V and etc.

Just put a 80MM fan on them and the North-bridge and you will be fine.

Also what Rev are you getting? I recommend the 3.0 with "FB" BIOS. If you's is 3.0 and has "FB", your good. Their is a Beta BIOS "FcB", but i am gonna wait till it goes out of Beta and into Standard Approved before i risk my BIOS









It's the best Mobo, IMHO, for OC the FX's is the UD5. (Well the UD7 is good, but only really offers more SLI/CF iirc)


----------



## Alatar

Starting with this today:

http://valid.canardpc.com/nwpce1


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Starting with this today:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nwpce1


Under a pot

Edit: Guys I'm selling my FX-8350 and motherboard. So if you guys are interested you have first dibs.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Starting with this today:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nwpce1












What cooling you using and what temps?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Under a pot


Nope








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling you using and what temps?


Phase change, CPU cores at around -15C, evap temps at -45C.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase change, CPU cores at around -15C, evap temps at -45C.


I was close lol


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah turning off the PC is the only way to turn them off. VRM is the "Electric Throttle" so to speak of the CPU, the Higher the OC and Vcore, the hotter they get trying to convert 12V down to 1.4V or 1.5V and etc.
> 
> Just put a 80MM fan on them and the North-bridge and you will be fine.
> 
> Also what Rev are you getting? I recommend the 3.0 with "FB" BIOS. If you's is 3.0 and has "FB", your good. Their is a Beta BIOS "FcB", but i am gonna wait till it goes out of Beta and into Standard Approved before i risk my BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the best Mobo, IMHO, for OC the FX's is the UD5. (Well the UD7 is good, but only really offers more SLI/CF iirc)


I didnt purchase the UD5 yet so i wont know why REV ill be running until then


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's not stock, but i am running a 8350 and a UD5 What can i help you with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your experience with this mobo? After watching videos and reading about flashes needing done to the board to work with our CPU i was getting alil worried.. I'm use to Asus boards so I was alil concerned on the flashing process for Gigabyte etc.. Not a noobie so no worries just looking to broaden my horizons!
Click to expand...

Flashing process means using @BIOS in windows and selecting the bios file you want.

Every UD and UP series motherboard from Gigabyte, as well as every "Name" board (Sniper series, etc) has "Dual BIOS". You mess up the flash, it pulls a copy from the 2nd and fixes the first.


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Flashing process means using @BIOS in windows and selecting the bios file you want.
> 
> Every UD and UP series motherboard from Gigabyte, as well as every "Name" board (Sniper series, etc) has "Dual BIOS". You mess up the flash, it pulls a copy from the 2nd and fixes the first.


Me and my employee just did a newer flash on his UD7 *i thnk* just now and it is stupid simple lol thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Flashing process means using @BIOS in windows and selecting the bios file you want.
> 
> Every UD and UP series motherboard from Gigabyte, as well as every "Name" board (Sniper series, etc) has "Dual BIOS". You mess up the flash, it pulls a copy from the 2nd and fixes the first.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my employee just did a newer flash on his UD7 *i thnk* just now and it is stupid simple lol thanks
Click to expand...

You laugh now, I had to talk someone who's never built a computer before through making a FreeDOS disk on USB to boot from it to launch the ASUS DOS BIOS updater in order to fix the bios because while it was corrupt, it would post and he couldn't install an OS. I also had to walk him through how to actually flash the BIOS itself, with no experience on my part for how the tool works before hand and no board to test on. Over TeamSpeak.

It worked, and the board lived a whole 24 hours before it died for other reasons. Fun times... People dis on @BIOS, but it and the way basically every OEM do it now are massively easy in comparison. While I would never trust @BIOS's internet updater, it's still nice.

Also, when using @BIOS, profiles are saved when you back up a BIOS to the file, so you can literally give someone else your settings if they have the same board/revision.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> wouldn't that lead to signs of maybe its the cooling?


It BSODed at 1.52v under full load. The temp was 57C and I didn't get to see any spike.

It seems to be cooling related. It is not the running temp that matters but the spikes. I have seen them in the 12-18C range. They could easily be higher.

The heat pipes in an air cooler can not react to the spikes fast enough. I have ordered a water cooler.


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You laugh now, I had to talk someone who's never built a computer before through making a FreeDOS disk on USB to boot from it to launch the ASUS DOS BIOS updater in order to fix the bios because while it was corrupt, it would post and he couldn't install an OS. I also had to walk him through how to actually flash the BIOS itself, with no experience on my part for how the tool works before hand and no board to test on. Over TeamSpeak.
> 
> It worked, and the board lived a whole 24 hours before it died for other reasons. Fun times... People dis on @BIOS, but it and the way basically every OEM do it now are massively easy in comparison. While I would never trust @BIOS's internet updater, it's still nice.
> 
> Also, when using @BIOS, profiles are saved when you back up a BIOS to the file, so you can literally give someone else your settings if they have the same board/revision.


Wow that is crazy.. I am pretty glad I am switching to Gigabyte, Love asus but I like the interface and how easy it is to do things.. Cant wait to rebuild my rig now!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You laugh now, I had to talk someone who's never built a computer before through making a FreeDOS disk on USB to boot from it to launch the ASUS DOS BIOS updater in order to fix the bios because while it was corrupt, it would post and he couldn't install an OS. I also had to walk him through how to actually flash the BIOS itself, with no experience on my part for how the tool works before hand and no board to test on. Over TeamSpeak.
> 
> It worked, and the board lived a whole 24 hours before it died for other reasons. Fun times... People dis on @BIOS, but it and the way basically every OEM do it now are massively easy in comparison. While I would never trust @BIOS's internet updater, it's still nice.
> 
> Also, when using @BIOS, profiles are saved when you back up a BIOS to the file, so you can literally give someone else your settings if they have the same board/revision.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is crazy.. I am pretty glad I am switching to Gigabyte, Love asus but I like the interface and how easy it is to do things.. Cant wait to rebuild my rig now!
Click to expand...

ASUS has tools like that now too, the moral was just how easy it's gotten. The worst-case scenario listed above is just that now, worst case. Not too long ago it was the norm.


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ASUS has tools like that now too, the moral was just how easy it's gotten. The worst-case scenario listed above is just that now, worst case. Not too long ago it was the norm.


Wow damn glad I joined this forum.. I have always built my buddies rigs and such but this the first time im not being cheap on my won rig.. Actually come to think of it this is the first higher end mobo i ever bought.. lol my Asus M5A97 R2.0 is a nightmare


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Edit: Guys I'm selling my FX-8350 and motherboard. So if you guys are interested you have first dibs.


How much for the CPU?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How much for the CPU?


PM'd


----------



## Synister

Can someone answer a question that's been niggling me for a few days..... but am unable to find the answer myself!

Why do I see a lot of Saberkitty owners using an older than latest Bios? Just curious - as I thought it would be best to upgrade when the revision notes include something along the lines 'fixes stability issues'


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can someone answer a question that's been niggling me for a few days..... but am unable to find the answer myself!
> 
> Why do I see a lot of Saberkitty owners using an older than latest Bios? Just curious - as I thought it would be best to upgrade when the revision notes include something along the lines 'fixes stability issues'


My GUESS would be that some OC better than others. I have heard some owners say they have faired better with a certain BIOS version. So yeah...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Yeah turning off the PC is the only way to turn them off. VRM is the "Electric Throttle" so to speak of the CPU, the Higher the OC and Vcore, the hotter they get trying to convert 12V down to 1.4V or 1.5V and etc.
> 
> Just put a 80MM fan on them and the North-bridge and you will be fine.
> 
> Also what Rev are you getting? I recommend the 3.0 with "FB" BIOS. If you's is 3.0 and has "FB", your good. Their is a Beta BIOS "FcB", but i am gonna wait till it goes out of Beta and into Standard Approved before i risk my BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the best Mobo, IMHO, for OC the FX's is the UD5. (Well the UD7 is good, but only really offers more SLI/CF iirc)
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt purchase the UD5 yet so i wont know why REV ill be running until then
Click to expand...

Well that always keeps things interesting lol Try to oped for the Rev 3.0, that's the one that would be best for a 8350.

And yeah BIOS Flashing is stupid simple, but i choose not to since the BIOS is in Beta and idk what kind of crap could come from a Potentially unstable BIOS.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can someone answer a question that's been niggling me for a few days..... but am unable to find the answer myself!
> 
> Why do I see a lot of Saberkitty owners using an older than latest Bios? Just curious - as I thought it would be best to upgrade when the revision notes include something along the lines 'fixes stability issues'


In the case of the CHV-FZ, I know for a fact the latest 1801 BIOS is somewhat less OC-friendly, tending to top [email protected] for some members..

@King. Nowadays on ASUS its just *Insert USB stick with BIOS file renamed to (ex:RIVBE.cap, CH5FZ.cap, M6F.cap) and press a button for two secs, wait till the drive stops flashing and press the power button.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~look at next link~
> I'll just leave this here to prove your point.. 1 year and counting
> http://valid.canardpc.com/95vwlz <---not under load
> 
> Not officially can handle it but 1 year these volts 24/7 no degradation
> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm flashing is not as scary as it was back in ' :thumb:96


It makes alot of sense my FX 8320 is at 1.608v with 0 load and 1.625v under load @ 4.8ghz so the voltage you are using to hit 5ghz and stay stable makes alot of sense I to have been running this voltage and set up for not as long as you but i have put it under alot of IBT AVX for long periods of time without it bsod at some high ass temps on purpose to test stability and throttling but even still it gives me 90 to 92 G flops no matter if its properly cooled


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> 1.488v during load I find is a little high for voltage on these chips no?


for those clocks, indefinitely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Everywhere I have seen people are able to get about the same clock but with lower voltage around 1.42-1.45
> *1.55v is the MAX these can take.*
> 
> The Overclock owners list shows pretty much a lot of 8320 under 1.44
> I'm sure I will be able to get lower temps with a lower Vcore and still be stable @ 4.6


where is your proof?

1.488v isn't really that much for these chips if you've got proper cooling, my cooler (h100i just like yours) can keep withing the 60^c-70^c range under 1.6v+ while running prime or IBT.

Word of the wise, turn off your LLC or set it to the lowest setting and then work with that.

extreme LLC is more for, yup you guessed it extreme overclocking. unless your packing LN2 or LH or maybe even a phase changer you need not be concerned with extreme anything, in terms of settings at least.

the average FX 83XX shouldn't require beyond 1.44 after LLC for 4.6 (my fall back profile @ 4.6ghz has a setting of 1.38v in bios + very high LLC @ 120% [stupid amount of settings on this CHVFZ] )

Voltage isn't exactly these processors first second or third concern.. if you keep the chip comfortably cool you can pretty much run then at whatever voltage and clocks your cooling and chip can handle respectively

ask Alatar (sorry if i spelt your name wrong). how much Voltage he is feeding his FX's when he is benching. (psst, he is the poster jesting about washing a Crosshair V formula.)

I'm fairly certain atleast half the regulars are over the 1.55v mark


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> for those clocks, indefinitely.
> where is your proof?
> 
> 1.488v isn't really that much for these chips if you've got proper cooling, my cooler (h100i just like yours) can keep withing the 60^c-70^c range under 1.6v+ while running prime or IBT.
> 
> Word of the wise, turn off your LLC or set it to the lowest setting and then work with that.
> 
> extreme LLC is more for, yup you guessed it extreme overclocking. unless your packing LN2 or LH or maybe even a phase changer you need not be concerned with extreme anything, in terms of settings at least.
> 
> the average FX 83XX shouldn't require beyond 1.44 after LLC for 4.6 (my fall back profile @ 4.6ghz has a setting of 1.38v in bios + very high LLC @ 120% [stupid amount of settings on this CHVFZ] )
> 
> Voltage isn't exactly these processors first second or third concern.. if you keep the chip comfortably cool you can pretty much run then at whatever voltage and clocks your cooling and chip can handle respectively
> 
> ask Alatar (sorry if i spelt your name wrong). how much Voltage he is feeding his FX's when he is benching. (psst, he is the poster jesting about washing a Crosshair V formula.)
> 
> I'm fairly certain atleast half the regulars are over the 1.55v mark


Just my 2cents

I've benched with 1.727v and still rocking


----------



## X-Alt

Can I do all multiplier to 4.8GHz or do I *need* to fiddle with the Bus/BLCK? I am going to break it in with a 4.6Ghz 1.435V + 130% + No Power Saving/C6/etc + Very High LLC and then bump the voltage to 1.475 for 4.8...


----------



## Alatar

multi works just fine all the way to 6.3ghz....


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Can I do all multiplier to 4.8GHz or do I *need* to fiddle with the Bus/BLCK? I am going to break it in with a 4.6Ghz 1.435V + 130% + No Power Saving/C6/etc + Very High LLC and then bump the voltage to 1.475 for 4.8...


All multi will be just fine. I've used all multi up to 5.2GHz


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> for those clocks, indefinitely.
> where is your proof?
> 
> 1.488v isn't really that much for these chips if you've got proper cooling, my cooler (h100i just like yours) can keep withing the 60^c-70^c range under 1.6v+ while running prime or IBT.
> 
> Word of the wise, turn off your LLC or set it to the lowest setting and then work with that.
> 
> extreme LLC is more for, yup you guessed it extreme overclocking. unless your packing LN2 or LH or maybe even a phase changer you need not be concerned with extreme anything, in terms of settings at least.
> 
> the average FX 83XX shouldn't require beyond 1.44 after LLC for 4.6 (my fall back profile @ 4.6ghz has a setting of 1.38v in bios + very high LLC @ 120% [stupid amount of settings on this CHVFZ] )
> 
> Voltage isn't exactly these processors first second or third concern.. if you keep the chip comfortably cool you can pretty much run then at whatever voltage and clocks your cooling and chip can handle respectively
> 
> ask Alatar (sorry if i spelt your name wrong). how much Voltage he is feeding his FX's when he is benching. (psst, he is the poster jesting about washing a Crosshair V formula.)
> 
> I'm fairly certain atleast half the regulars are over the 1.55v mark


Makes sence, now,

I'm referring myself to the first page on this thread which has charts of people running 8320's. That was my proof... Also on the first page, it pretty much indicates 1.55v MAX, I didn't invent that.
Now fine, if these chips CAN handle more... It's not indicated on the "Official-FX8320-8350 owners club thread"

So what kind of temps can these chips actually run at before I start worrying. Because over 1.5x v, for me. I'm sure going to be over 60c @ max Load.

So right now, I have ambient 23-24c in an Antec 900

H100i / Pull / Balanced mode installed in the front behind the Antec Tri-cool Intakes.

Edit: BTW: I like to keep my systems at least 3 years before upgrades


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Makes sence, now,
> 
> I'm referring myself to the first page on this thread which has charts of people running 8320's. That was my proof... Also on the first page, it pretty much indicates 1.55v MAX, I didn't invent that.
> Now fine, if these chips CAN handle more... It's not indicated on the "Official-FX8320-8350 owners club thread"
> 
> So what kind of temps can these chips actually run at before I start worrying. Because over 1.5x v, for me. I'm sure going to be over 60c @ max Load.
> 
> So right now, I have ambient 23-24c in an Antec 900
> 
> H100i / Pull / Balanced mode installed in the front behind the Antec Tri-cool Intakes.
> 
> Edit: BTW: I like to keep my systems at least 3 years before upgrades


like i said in my previous posts, you should likely reseat your cooler ( take the block off your processor, clean them both, re apply and re mount)

you will likely get the best mount with out having the rad mounted to your case. the mounting for AM3+ suck donkeys.. and the tubing is JUST ridged enough to make it so that your mount will muck up if your not paying attention.

if you know what your doing (or learn, whichever) those basic guidelines for nubs can generally be ignored.

@ what RPM are your corsair fans running and the two front antec fnas?


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> like i said in my previous posts, you should likely reseat your cooler ( take the block off your processor, clean them both, re apply and re mount)
> 
> you will likely get the best mount with out having the rad mounted to your case. the mounting for AM3+ suck donkeys.. and the tubing is JUST ridged enough to make it so that your mount will muck up if your not paying attention.
> 
> if you know what your doing (or learn, whichever) those basic guidelines for nubs can generally be ignored.
> 
> @ what RPM are your corsair fans running and the two front antec fnas?


not a noob, I work IT, lol it's just my first WC setup with a FX chip...Noob in that domain yes. My last 955 BE, I had better results easily.

My 2 fans on balanced are at:
Idle : 1650
Load: 1850-1900

I did notice the damn install for the CPU block was a pain... I will try a reseat tomorrow.. I don't have TIM @ home, I have some MX-3 @ work, so I will bring it back.

Right now, my settings are:

4.6ghz
Vcore: 1.443
LLC: Medium
@ load I get 1.416v with 49c P95 for 10 mins

I've tried Vcore Auto (defaults to 1.392)
LLC medium = BSOD
LLC Auto = BSOD
LLC Extreme= Vcore @ load 1.440
50-53c P95 stable


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> not a noob, I work IT, lol it's just my first WC setup with a FX chip...Noob in that domain yes. My last 955 BE, I had better results easily.
> 
> My 2 fans on balanced are at:
> Idle : 1650
> Load: 1850-1900
> 
> I did notice the damn install for the CPU block was a pain... I will try a reseat tomorrow.. I don't have TIM @ home, I have some MX-3 @ work, so I will bring it back.
> 
> Right now, my settings are:
> 
> *4.6ghz
> Vcore: 1.443
> LLC: Medium
> @ load I get 1.416v with 49c P95 for 10 mins*
> 
> I've tried Vcore Auto (defaults to 1.392)
> LLC medium = BSOD
> LLC Auto = BSOD
> LLC Extreme= Vcore @ load 1.440
> 50-53c P95 stable


auto Vcore can be a bad thing.









those volts and temps are getting closer.

I would suggest 1.41v range with High llc. maybe less vcore then that is required.

also, AVX IBT might be a better bet for short testing, less then a hour sorta thing. prime WILL generate more heat BUT it takes more time to do so.

running AVX IBT using 90% of available memory will get your closer to that max thermal faster.

maybe this is personal preference but for FX cores, prime can be a bit of a pain when testing new Ocs so i tend to leave it near then end when i know it will pass everything IBT can throw at it.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> so back a few pages, whats this Vid yall speak of? is it the cpu vid hwinfo64 reports? because all my cores vids are 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> stock voltage of the processor without any power saving features applied.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest I dont put much stock in VID voltages for our FX processors. But some people do. All I do when I get a processor is I don't check VID, I just push the throttles to the wall man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it manages it manages. I don't like looking at VID's because if you get a processor with a bad VID you already get this horrible sense of foreboding that tells you its gonna be a poor clocker. I would rather just OC from start and be pleasantly surprised if I get a "Goldie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know because i checked then, not something i really look at tbh.........and i seem to have fixed my CF PCIe 2.0 x8 problem, i swapped the cards around, put the one that draws less power and produces less heat on top, in doing so i must have seated them a bit better, both are running in x16 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although for some reason Crossfire option is now unavailable.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I feel like the only person who never has drivers issues with AMD cards? I mean my 6850's have never given me issues. I only had one issue back with my 5770's not crossfiring and all I did was take one card out, start up with one card. Then put the other card back in and it was working! So yeah! Lol... I feel like I have sort of miracle computer that never has driver issues
Click to expand...




i am with you no problems ever ...
and @ the person with probems try reinstalling drivers yet ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Flashing process means using @BIOS in windows and selecting the bios file you want.
> 
> Every UD and UP series motherboard from Gigabyte, as well as every "Name" board (Sniper series, etc) has "Dual BIOS". You mess up the flash, it pulls a copy from the 2nd and fixes the first.
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my employee just did a newer flash on his UD7 *i thnk* just now and it is stupid simple lol thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You laugh now, I had to talk someone who's never built a computer before through making a FreeDOS disk on USB to boot from it to launch the ASUS DOS BIOS updater in order to fix the bios because while it was corrupt, it would post and he couldn't install an OS. I also had to walk him through how to actually flash the BIOS itself, with no experience on my part for how the tool works before hand and no board to test on. Over TeamSpeak.
> 
> It worked, and the board lived a whole 24 hours before it died for other reasons. Fun times... People dis on @BIOS, but it and the way basically every OEM do it now are massively easy in comparison. While I would never trust @BIOS's internet updater, it's still nice.
> 
> Also, when using @BIOS, profiles are saved when you back up a BIOS to the file, so you can literally give someone else your settings if they have the same board/revision.
Click to expand...





i did not know it saves the profiles that is awesome ill have to remember that


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can someone answer a question that's been niggling me for a few days..... but am unable to find the answer myself!
> 
> Why do I see a lot of Saberkitty owners using an older than latest Bios? Just curious - as I thought it would be best to upgrade when the revision notes include something along the lines 'fixes stability issues'
> 
> 
> 
> In the case of the CHV-FZ, I know for a fact the latest 1801 BIOS is somewhat less OC-friendly, tending to top [email protected] for some members..
> 
> @King. Nowadays on ASUS its just *Insert USB stick with BIOS file renamed to (ex:RIVBE.cap, CH5FZ.cap, M6F.cap) and press a button for two secs, wait till the drive stops flashing and press the power button.
Click to expand...




and that is one of my fav things about asus boards ! so easy and you dont have to have x bios to use the chip.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> not a noob, I work IT, lol it's just my first WC setup with a FX chip...Noob in that domain yes. My last 955 BE, I had better results easily.
> 
> My 2 fans on balanced are at:
> Idle : 1650
> Load: 1850-1900
> 
> I did notice the damn install for the CPU block was a pain... I will try a reseat tomorrow.. I don't have TIM @ home, I have some MX-3 @ work, so I will bring it back.
> 
> Right now, my settings are:
> 
> *4.6ghz
> Vcore: 1.443
> LLC: Medium
> @ load I get 1.416v with 49c P95 for 10 mins*
> 
> I've tried Vcore Auto (defaults to 1.392)
> LLC medium = BSOD
> LLC Auto = BSOD
> LLC Extreme= Vcore @ load 1.440
> 50-53c P95 stable
> 
> 
> 
> auto Vcore can be a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those volts and temps are getting closer.
> 
> I would suggest 1.41v range with High llc. maybe less vcore then that is required.
> 
> also, AVX IBT might be a better bet for short testing, less then a hour sorta thing. prime WILL generate more heat BUT it takes more time to do so.
> 
> running AVX IBT using 90% of available memory will get your closer to that max thermal faster.
> 
> maybe this is personal preference but for FX cores, prime can be a bit of a pain when testing new Ocs so i tend to leave it near then end when i know it will pass everything IBT can throw at it.
Click to expand...





agreed 100%


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> auto Vcore can be a bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those volts and temps are getting closer.
> 
> I would suggest 1.41v range with High llc. maybe less vcore then that is required.
> 
> also, AVX IBT might be a better bet for short testing, less then a hour sorta thing. prime WILL generate more heat BUT it takes more time to do so.
> 
> running AVX IBT using 90% of available memory will get your closer to that max thermal faster.
> 
> maybe this is personal preference but for FX cores, prime can be a bit of a pain when testing new Ocs so i tend to leave it near then end when i know it will pass everything IBT can throw at it.


Ok thanks I will try that.

High LLC for you is extreme?
My MB has STD,LOW,MED,EXTREME,AUTO.
I will try 1.41 with extreme

Now concerning my question on max thermals these cpu's can withstand... What should I be keeping it under with a full load?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Ok thanks I will try that.
> 
> High LLC for you is extreme?
> My MB has STD,LOW,MED,EXTREME,AUTO.
> I will try 1.41 with extreme
> 
> Now concerning my question on max thermals these cpu's can withstand... What should I be keeping it under with a full load?


no.. don't do extreme.. sorry there are more option for me. (crosshair )

try it 1.41 +med LLC see what you come up with.. if it fails give the vcore one more notch until it passes.(repeat if needed)

we already know that extreme on your board really is 0 to 60 extreme







lol


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no.. don't do extreme.. sorry there are more option for me. (crosshair )
> 
> try it 1.41 +med LLC see what you come up with.. if it fails give the vcore one more notch until it passes.(repeat if needed)
> 
> we already know that extreme on your board really is 0 to 60 extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Ok I just ran some quick tests

Results:

*Test :1*

Vcore in BIOS: 1.412
LLC Med
Vcore during load 1.40
BSOD during first IBT STD

*Test : 2*

Vcore in BIOS: 1.4250
LLC Med
Vcore during load 1.416
Fail IBT std within 2 mins

I'm guessing medium LLC for me is dropping my Vcore during load way to much.

Shouldn't I be trying to get as close to my BIOS setting Vcore as possible during load?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> stock voltage of the processor without any power saving features applied.


so this is basically means stock voltages on auto ? all settings stock including clock freq right? does this mean also auto llc? and is this vid the voltage at idle or max load?. Does a higher vid = terrible clock/voltage ratio terrible meaning requires more power and what effects positive or negative does a chip that requires more power for higher clocks have on the thermal capacity of the chip it self e.g oh snap my chip needs more V to = higher clock = ?c = performance perhaps this is an architecture that can handle a lot more abuse than we are used to, I haven't heard anyone claim their chip fx has died or that they have fed this chip so much voltage that its degraded. All i seem to hear read and see that these chips will consume as much power as you feed them I wonder if their is a point where the fx 8000 chip reach and performs the same regardless of model I would like to see someone @ 4.8ghz or higher run IBT 40 times and record the Gflops and time maybe temps to btw ibt avx generates more heat than prime 95


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> stock voltage of the processor without any power saving features applied.
> 
> 
> 
> so this is basically means stock voltages on auto ? all settings stock including clock freq right? does this mean also auto llc? and is this vid the voltage at idle or max load?. Does a higher vid = terrible clock/voltage ratio terrible meaning requires more power and what effects positive or negative does a chip that requires more power for higher clocks have on the thermal capacity of the chip it self e.g oh snap my chip needs more V to = higher clock = ?c = performance perhaps this is an architecture that can handle a lot more abuse than we are used to, I haven't heard anyone claim their chip fx has died or that they have fed this chip so much voltage that its degraded. All i seem to hear read and see that these chips will consume as much power as you feed them I wonder if their is a point where the fx 8000 chip reach and performs the same regardless of model I would like to see someone @ 4.8ghz or higher run IBT 40 times and record the Gflops and time maybe temps to btw ibt avx generates more heat than prime 95
Click to expand...

yes more or less, but you have to turn off turbo to find out the vid, or open hwinfo


----------



## miklkit

TL;DR


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> stock voltage of the processor without any power saving features applied.
> 
> 
> 
> so this is basically means stock voltages on auto ? all settings stock including clock freq right? does this mean also auto llc? and is this vid the voltage at idle or max load?. Does a higher vid = terrible clock/voltage ratio terrible meaning requires more power and what effects positive or negative does a chip that requires more power for higher clocks have on the thermal capacity of the chip it self e.g oh snap my chip needs more V to = higher clock = ?c = performance perhaps this is an architecture that can handle a lot more abuse than we are used to, I haven't heard anyone claim their chip fx has died or that they have fed this chip so much voltage that its degraded. All i seem to hear read and see that these chips will consume as much power as you feed them I wonder if their is a point where the fx 8000 chip reach and performs the same regardless of model I would like to see someone @ 4.8ghz or higher run IBT 40 times and record the Gflops and time maybe temps to btw ibt avx generates more heat than prime 95
Click to expand...

Does it have to be 40 runs?


----------



## KyadCK

Hey guys, guess what:


I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.


----------



## Kalistoval

Go ham above 40 lol i choose 40 cuz its Hard anything above that is epic though you shouldn't attempt it if you feel it would kill ur system me personal im not happy until i can say i its passed some serious abuse or I've managed to set something on fire either way i go H.A.M 40 is like 20-30 mins depends on how well you have overclocked and Gflops


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.


nice







so you add your idle temp with the thermal margin and we get max temp if thats correct then core temp was off by 5c in tjmaxx

on another note I win im first to respond to your post =P everybody else


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.


Would that make it 75c?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Would that make it 75c?


Hell yes lol at first i thought I wasn't reading it right but it permanently either we both are both reading this right or we are both dyslexic yes 75c core temp says tjmaxx 80c Ha! this probably also means max voltage isnt 1.55 perhaps there is not max voltage whats the max temp of a oc'ed 4770k? ha!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.


freaking awesome ! that means i have more ocing to do !!!!!


----------



## jason387

Awesome. Everyone, download amd overdrive


----------



## jason387

Guys the thermal margin is going by the package temps. At full load, p95 my core temps max at around 60c and the thermal margin shows 10c. So it looks like my max core temp is 70c. Wow. Good going AMD








People with the FX 8320/8350 what is the max temp after looking at the Thermal Margin?


----------



## Kalistoval

moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

MOAR VOLTS!!! they needed to do something to appease us FX junkies,


----------



## jason387

Can we overclock till the Thermal Limit reaches 1c







?


----------



## Kalistoval

got my monitor hooked up and my 42 inch plasma hdmi using arcsoft theater watching a movie simd enabled up scaling via cpu acceleration transcoding a avi xvid movie to mp4 x264 and playing music in win amp via on board all @ 4.8ghz 1.620 volts with still more temp to spare lol on air


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> got my monitor hooked up and my 42 inch plasma hdmi using arcsoft theater watching a movie simd enabled up scaling via cpu acceleration transcoding a avi xvid movie to mp4 x264 and playing music in win amp via on board all @ 4.8ghz 1.620 volts with still more temp to spare lol on air


1.6V? Damn. Don't think you should need more than 1.55v even if the chip is a crappy overclocker. So I'm guessing the max temp for the FX 8320/8350 is 70c as well.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> 1.6V? Damn. Don't think you should need more than 1.55v even if the chip is a crappy overclocker. So I'm guessing the max temp for the FX 8320/8350 is 70c as well.


They are all the same chip lol FX 8000 FX9000 Im oced via multi not fsb it gives me the best performance I've tried diffrent styles fsb fsb+multi yes I have at lower volts but i lose performance at the same clocks if i reduce voltage.

I wish I did see some one running a FX 8320 on the same clocks with lower vcore pass 30mins of IBT AVX on high


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.


So that means that max operating temperature is around 74-75c?


----------



## Kalistoval

Yes


----------



## jason387

Max temp is 70c.


----------



## Kalistoval

tjmaxx is 80c but should keep it 75c or below I'd like to point out our vrms might hit those temps way before our cores do just something to keep in mind throut all my testing I learned that if my vrms reach 95c ish im asking for trouble either bsod shutdown restart others might not be so lucky but its very important to keep an eye on your vrms temp if possible


----------



## jason387

Tjmax is different from the thermal limit in and overdrive. The Max temp according to the new feature added to and overdrive says that the Max temp is 70c


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Tjmax is different from the thermal limit in and overdrive. The Max temp according to the new feature added to and overdrive says that the Max temp is 70c


its obvious they have to set it that way so people dont go overboard see how some people where afraid to go beyond 65c mhm that was the case just a few hours go cputemp has always reported a tjmaxx of 80c that dosnt mean we should hit 80c that's the true thermal limit because at 90 your in big trouble I and a tiny few people here have always stated that it was totally fine to go past 65c now we see amd finally revealing to use that we could in fact go beyond 65c with that said im sure we can go 75c for optimal performance anything after that should throttle basically this means people dont freak out if you hit 75c like you used to freak out when you hit 65c .


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> tjmaxx is 80c but should keep it 75c or below I'd like to point out our vrms might hit those temps way before our cores do just something to keep in mind throut all my testing I learned that if my vrms reach 95c ish im asking for trouble either bsod shutdown restart others might not be so lucky but its very important to keep an eye on your vrms temp if possible


haha my vrms never go above 40c yet... yay waterblocks !


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha my vrms never go above 40c yet... yay waterblocks !


yea but your 1 person with a water block on his vrm how many other regular people have that I think its somthing people neglect and when they start to oc the vrms are the parts that will be under load with not even half of the cooling the cpu will have then we start reading omg i bsod/help vishera shutdown/motherboard/cpu throttles sos signals all over the place lol well guys the cpu isnt the only thing responsible for your overclocking the psu and vrms have a big hand in it too


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> 1.6V? Damn. Don't think you should need more than 1.55v even if the chip is a crappy overclocker. So I'm guessing the max temp for the FX 8320/8350 is 70c as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all the same chip lol FX 8000 FX9000 Im oced via multi not fsb it gives me the best performance I've tried diffrent styles fsb fsb+multi yes I have at lower volts but i lose performance at the same clocks if i reduce voltage.
> 
> I wish I did see some one running a FX 8320 on the same clocks with lower vcore pass 30mins of IBT AVX on high
Click to expand...

I can encode for 3 hours at 4.8 with 1.475-1.5v. Can do it at 5 with 1.575-1.6v. Ran out of things to encode.

I should probably mention that unlike your 264 encoder mine actually hits 99-100% at all times without help form other things. MegaMan can confirm for me.


----------



## Mega Man

Ha ha he is right...imo more intensive/heat producing then prime/ibtavx


----------



## jason387

On gigabyte mobos is tmpin2 in hw monitor nb temps or vrm temps????


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can encode for 3 hours at 4.8 with 1.475-1.5v. Can do it at 5 with 1.575-1.6v. Ran out of things to encode.
> 
> I should probably mention that unlike your 264 encoder mine actually hits 99-100% at all times without help form other things. MegaMan can confirm for me.


I suppose running IBT AVX 40 times or what ever equals 30 mins 1.475 to 1.5v should be easy for you then right. I could pull it off with extreme LLC but it would have negative results e.g crappy thermals produced by Extreme LLC Crappy performance e.g GFlops. Its a friendly challenge I'd like to see where our rigs stand stability wise


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ha ha he is right...imo more intensive/heat producing then prime/ibtavx


Heat is not an essential key player when it comes to stability testing a cpu, IBT AVX is more sensitive than prime


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> On gigabyte mobos is tmpin2 in hw monitor nb temps or vrm temps????


Use hwinfo64 and chose sensors it should be pmbus vr


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Use hwinfo64 and chose sensors it should be pmbus vr


Hwinfo for me doesn't have any pmbus vr.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Hwinfo for me doesn't have any pmbus vr.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ha ha he is right...imo more intensive/heat producing then prime/ibtavx
> 
> 
> 
> Heat is not an essential key player when it comes to stability testing a cpu, IBT AVX is more sensitive than prime
Click to expand...

And both are a waste of time. My CPU is here to do work. That's why I have an 8-core.

Considering MegaMan's stance on stability, it's quite something that I can get away with using my encoder as a stability tester and not have him go on a rant, but it really is that intensive and does use all the latest instruction sets too.







Besides, I've had the same stable settings for the past 12 months now. Even a motherboard change (UD3 Rev 1.1 to UD5 Rev 3) didn't change my OC except for the better LLC control.

Also he isn't comparing IBT-AVX to Prime, he's comparing the encoder that we use to the two of them. It's DVDFab by the way, I told MegaMan about it months ago. Amazing little program, even if it is costly.


----------



## Kalistoval

I havnt used dvd fab since last year because format factory is free and does the same job and it doent have any add on or gpu help its pure cpu arcsoft was i was watching on my plasma its really cool lol i use mine to work too but and also entertainment at the same time for example I would convert a movie from what ever high res source into a 720x576 16:9 so that when i play it in the arcsoft player i could enhance it with the simhd feature using the same cpu while it converts another movie and i can do multiple instances I stream these movies to my kids in their room via arcsoft to their tv with the same simhd acceleration basically achieving the same quality look those tv with them accelerator chips do for way way below the price and I can do this throughout the house


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


Yes But for me that doesn't show in hwinfo.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> In the case of the CHV-FZ, I know for a fact the latest 1801 BIOS is somewhat less OC-friendly, tending to top [email protected] for some members..
> 
> @King. Nowadays on ASUS its just *Insert USB stick with BIOS file renamed to (ex:RIVBE.cap, CH5FZ.cap, M6F.cap) and press a button for two secs, wait till the drive stops flashing and press the power button.


Am I the only person that uses the EZ Flash Ultility?

I find it much more convenient than the flash drive process.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I havnt used dvd fab since last year because format factory is free and does the same job and it doent have any add on or gpu help its pure cpu arcsoft was i was watching on my plasma its really cool lol i use mine to work too but and also entertainment at the same time for example I would convert a movie from what ever high res source into a 720x576 16:9 so that when i play it in the arcsoft player i could enhance it with the simhd feature using the same cpu while it converts another movie and i can do multiple instances I stream these movies to my kids in their room via arcsoft to their tv with the same simhd acceleration basically achieving the same quality look those tv with them accelerator chips do for way way below the price and I can do this throughout the house


That's just it, it doesn't do the same job.

Your CPU usage during transcode is abysmal to say the least, and you're jumping through hoops to get things working, by your own explanation. ArcSoft is just bad form a software standpoint (though the latest is a little better). I've used it too, along with many other encoding programs including Vegas Pro and Espresso. About the only I haven't used is Premier, and like Vegas it's more of an editor than an encoder.

Here's the entire DVDFab process:

1: Dump all files for converting into the window.
2: Point DVDFab at target directory (Optional)
3: Press Go.

That's it. End of story. And its quality is unmatched by all but other more expensive programs.

Here's the entire stream process:

1: Start PS3 Media Server. (Once)

Done. Any device capable of picking up on it (Smart TV, Tivo, PS3) can now stream it. Any of it.

Lastly, DVDFab is not CPU only. The Decode process has around 5 different GPU accelerated methods and the encoder has both CUDA and Quicksync and they're working on APP. Not that it matters, GPU accelerated encoding looks like crap. Once again, I'm not alone here.

And for the love of god, please use line breaks and punctuation. I'm honestly not going to respond to you again if you post another brick like that because it's far too much work to break it down into something readable.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's just it, it doesn't do the same job.
> 
> Your CPU usage during transcode is abysmal to say the least, and you're jumping through hoops to get things working, by your own explanation. ArcSoft is just bad form a software standpoint (though the latest is a little better). I've used it too, along with many other encoding programs including Vegas Pro and Espresso. About the only I haven't used is Premier, and like Vegas it's more of an editor than an encoder.
> 
> Here's the entire DVDFab process:
> 
> 1: Dump all files for converting into the window.
> 2: Point DVDFab at target directory (Optional)
> 3: Press Go.
> 
> That's it. End of story. And its quality is unmatched by all but other more expensive programs.
> 
> Here's the entire stream process:
> 
> 1: Start PS3 Media Server. (Once)
> 
> Done. Any device capable of picking up on it (Smart TV, Tivo, PS3) can now stream it. Any of it.
> 
> Lastly, DVDFab is not CPU only. The Decode process has around 5 different GPU accelerated methods and the encoder has both CUDA and Quicksync and they're working on APP. Not that it matters, GPU accelerated encoding looks like crap. Once again, I'm not alone here.
> 
> And for the love of god, please use line breaks and punctuation. I'm honestly not going to respond to you again if you post another brick like that because it's far too much work to break it down into something readable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's just it, it doesn't do the same job.
> 
> Your CPU usage during transcode is abysmal to say the least, and you're jumping through hoops to get things working, by your own explanation. ArcSoft is just bad form a software standpoint (though the latest is a little better). I've used it too, along with many other encoding programs including Vegas Pro and Espresso. About the only I haven't used is Premier, and like Vegas it's more of an editor than an encoder.
> 
> Here's the entire DVDFab process:
> 
> 1: Dump all files for converting into the window.
> 2: Point DVDFab at target directory (Optional)
> 3: Press Go.
> 
> That's it. End of story. And its quality is unmatched by all but other more expensive programs.
> 
> Here's the entire stream process:
> 
> 1: Start PS3 Media Server. (Once)
> 
> Done. Any device capable of picking up on it (Smart TV, Tivo, PS3) can now stream it. Any of it.
> 
> Lastly, DVDFab is not CPU only. The Decode process has around 5 different GPU accelerated methods and the encoder has both CUDA and Quicksync and they're working on APP. Not that it matters, GPU accelerated encoding looks like crap. Once again, I'm not alone here.
> 
> And for the love of god, please use line breaks and punctuation. I'm honestly not going to respond to you again if you post another brick like that because it's far too much work to break it down into something readable.


K here's something easier its a pop up book dvdfab is meh and its ability to encode is meh. You can only use your cpu usage to 98 - 100% when you enable its gpu decoding features its still meh. They say a picture is worth a million words. DvdFab in my opinon dose not offer anything better than handbrake or format factory its gpu acceleration its still in its infancy, Arcsoft is byfar still ahead of dvdfab in both cpu and cpu/gpu H264 trans coding. I have used them all take time and a good look at the snippets.The last 3 snippets are cpu H264 only, Cpu&Gpu encoding and decoding 18 mins vs Cpu H264 encoding 28 mins. The pursuit of performance is all there.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Am I the only person that uses the EZ Flash Ultility?
> 
> I find it much more convenient than the flash drive process.


I've found the EZ Flash utility very easy too, and I thing the days are gone of manual flashing. Now I've only needed to use it three times, once to update my M5A97 Evo to the latest bios to run the FX -9370 cpu, and twice to load my custom boot screen. Each time was quick and painless.

By the way, do we have a FX-9370 owners club here or is this it?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Am I the only person that uses the EZ Flash Ultility?
> 
> I find it much more convenient than the flash drive process.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found the EZ Flash utility very easy too, and I thing the days are gone of manual flashing. Now I've only needed to use it three times, once to update my M5A97 Evo to the latest bios to run the FX -9370 cpu, and twice to load my custom boot screen. Each time was quick and painless.
> 
> By the way, do we have a FX-9370 owners club here or is this it?
Click to expand...

trying to run that processor in that board is asking for trouble. You may end up being greeted with the smell of burnt VRM's when you try and turn that thing on.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ha ha he is right...imo more intensive/heat producing then prime/ibtavx
> 
> 
> 
> Heat is not an essential key player when it comes to stability testing a cpu, IBT AVX is more sensitive than prime
Click to expand...

>.> ibt axv is far less sensitive then prime and heat is a determining factor for a lot of people. or did you miss the posts where it was causing someone BSOD on his 9xxx series ...


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trying to run that processor in that board is asking for trouble. You may end up being greeted with the smell of burnt VRM's when you try and turn that thing on.


Haha yes I was concerned at first too. It's running fine for several months now, in fact It runs OC'ed very well at 4.9 on all 8 cores 24/7 daily speed. The specs also say that the board only supports 2133 (O.C.) RAM, well I've got the G.Skill 2400 running just fine.


----------



## miklkit

I OCed until it BSODed. 1.64v and 68C @ 5ghz in IBT AVX.

EDIT: It also BSOD with OCCT and P95.


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.


Wow that's crazy, nice find.

btw, you mind telling me what you are using a Vcore in your Bios and LLC? Are you using Dynamic Vcore also or you have it at 0?

Right now, I'm running Bios Vcore 1.4625 with LLC medium and during load I get Vcore1.428 Anything under that voltage I'm unstable or BSOD.

Thanks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trying to run that processor in that board is asking for trouble. You may end up being greeted with the smell of burnt VRM's when you try and turn that thing on.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yes I was concerned at first too. It's running fine for several months now, in fact It runs OC'ed very well at 4.9 on all 8 cores 24/7 daily speed. The specs also say that the board only supports 2133 (O.C.) RAM, well I've got the G.Skill 2400 running just fine.
Click to expand...

WOW... That is like all I can say. There are very few 970 boards that survive am encounter with 83xx never mind a 9xxx...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's crazy, nice find.
> 
> btw, you mind telling me what you are using a Vcore in your Bios and LLC? Are you using Dynamic Vcore also or you have it at 0?
> 
> Right now, I'm running Bios Vcore 1.4625 with LLC medium and during load I get Vcore1.428 Anything under that voltage I'm unstable or BSOD.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

try high LLC so that you get nice and close to your set bios voltage.


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> try high LLC so that you get nice and close to your set bios voltage.


I have medium and Extreme... Extreme, I Vboost past my set Vcore...

If I'm reading my chart test right.

I have two options.

Set Bios Vcore 1.4
Extreme LLC which gives me
1.416 -1.488 1.416 During load

Or

Set Bios Vcore higher 1.4625
Medium LLC which gives me
1.452 idle, 1.428 load.
(idle is high and I'm running 38c just idling)


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I OCed until it BSODed. 1.64v and 68C @ 5ghz in IBT AVX.
> 
> EDIT: It also BSOD with OCCT and P95.


Quote:


> ibt axv is far less sensitive then prime and heat is a determining factor for a lot of people. or did you miss the posts where it was causing someone BSOD on his 9xxx series


F3ERS 2 ASH3S has been running his 8xxx at 1.65v for over a year, Heat isn't the only reason you would bsod some times its bios sometimes insufficient power delivery. Perhaps you missed the post where another guy stated that ibt is faster to test with as a lot of people inside and out this forum already knew that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I OCed until it BSODed. 1.64v and 68C @ 5ghz in IBT AVX.
> 
> EDIT: It also BSOD with OCCT and P95.


That's Terrribad voltage. For 5.06 on my chip I only needed 1.62v and may chip is one of the worst clockers. Please get better cooling


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> WOW... That is like all I can say. There are very few 970 boards that survive am encounter with 83xx never mind a 9xxx...


Yes I was a little worried at first. I was going to get the 8350, in fact I had my heart set on it. Then suddenly newegg had a sale putting the 9370 (no cooler) at the same price of $189 as they were selling the 8350 with cooler. Since I was going liquid anyway, I took the risk. It was a big risk... I risked it not working at all, or worse frying the board and /or chip. But so far so good. I can definitely tell the board is stressed and is at its' limit. Sometimes it does get moody and acts up, so I know I'm pushing the limits of the board and/or chip.

Anyways, pics or it didn't happen right? lol nah everyone just loves pics:



http://valid.canardpc.com/638x5x


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That's Terrribad voltage. For 5.06 on my chip I only needed 1.62v and may chip is one of the worst clockers. Please get better cooling


That was the 8350 when I was trying to get it to BSOD, and that is what it took. That chip goes unstable fast and the best stable clock I ever got out of it was 4.770ghz but it benches quite well. Someday I will have to see how far it will go as I always stopped at 5.

I only threw that out there because everyone was talking about limits.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That was the 8350 when I was trying to get it to BSOD, and that is what it took. That chip goes unstable fast and the best stable clock I ever got out of it was 4.770ghz but it benches quite well. Someday I will have to see how far it will go as I always stopped at 5.
> 
> I only threw that out there because everyone was talking about limits.


Stupid question. You have a GD80... Am I correct that there is no LLC function and you have to account for vDroop?

Also To help us see what is going on... drop your clock down to 4.7 (which you said is stable) and Run OCCT linpack for CPU and then post us the graphs that it produces.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ha ha he is right...imo more intensive/heat producing then prime/ibtavx
> 
> 
> 
> Heat is not an essential key player when it comes to stability testing a cpu, IBT AVX is more sensitive than prime
Click to expand...

Goodness, when I first read that , the first thing I said was WUT?? Heat cripples stability ( moreso with phenoms than the vishera's in my experience).

But after re-reading it I'm guessing you are talking about the testing program's ability to generate heat?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Stupid question. You have a GD80... Am I correct that there is no LLC function and you have to account for vDroop?
> 
> Also To help us see what is going on... drop your clock down to 4.7 (which you said is stable) and Run OCCT linpack for CPU and then post us the graphs that it produces.


That was interesting.

I dropped back to 4.7 and played with voltages, then checked it in P95 and IBT AVX and it looked good so fired up OCCT. Ran it for 15 minutes and got some screenies and came back here. Reread your post and saw that you requested OCCT Linpack. So back I went. Set up linpack AVX with 90% memory and it didn't last a minute before BSOD.

Anyhoo, here are some screenies.





These show the startup bump, the largest bump, some generic bumps, and the end. It seems to be running a bit warm today for ambients at 21-22C.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That was interesting.
> 
> I dropped back to 4.7 and played with voltages, then checked it in P95 and IBT AVX and it looked good so fired up OCCT. Ran it for 15 minutes and got some screenies and came back here. Reread your post and saw that you requested OCCT Linpack. So back I went. Set up linpack AVX with 90% memory and it didn't last a minute before BSOD.
> 
> Anyhoo, here are some screenies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These show the startup bump, the largest bump, some generic bumps, and the end. It seems to be running a bit warm today for ambients at 21-22C.


For me OCCT is less intense than p95.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That was interesting.
> 
> I dropped back to 4.7 and played with voltages, then checked it in P95 and IBT AVX and it looked good so fired up OCCT. Ran it for 15 minutes and got some screenies and came back here. Reread your post and saw that you requested OCCT Linpack. So back I went. Set up linpack AVX with 90% memory and it didn't last a minute before BSOD.
> 
> Anyhoo, here are some screenies.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These show the startup bump, the largest bump, some generic bumps, and the end. It seems to be running a bit warm today for ambients at 21-22C.


Can't tell for sure but you have spikes that are 5c one the standard test. The AVX would cause those spikes more. 8 cores will do that to you

Next to impossible to find an AMD review. However on less cores and lower TDP this is what it is on intel
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/32006-silverstone-he01?showall=&start=5

The temps are not that impressive good but not when you are trying to push 8 cores @ 1.5v

http://www.xbitlabs.com/picture/?src=/images/coolers/silverstone-heligon-he01/zchart_tableoc_big.png

Bet if you manually lowered down to 1.45v and ran at 4.7 that it wont BSOD


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Am I the only person that uses the EZ Flash Ultility?
> 
> I find it much more convenient than the flash drive process.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found the EZ Flash utility very easy too, and I thing the days are gone of manual flashing. Now I've only needed to use it three times, once to update my M5A97 Evo to the latest bios to run the FX -9370 cpu, and twice to load my custom boot screen. Each time was quick and painless.
> 
> By the way, do we have a FX-9370 owners club here or is this it?
Click to expand...

You have an 8-core Piledriver, you're welcome here. We help people with 6-cores from time to time too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hey guys, guess what:
> 
> I found first proof, I win. And yes, it did come out today.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's crazy, nice find.
> 
> btw, you mind telling me what you are using a Vcore in your Bios and LLC? Are you using Dynamic Vcore also or you have it at 0?
> 
> Right now, I'm running Bios Vcore 1.4625 with LLC medium and during load I get Vcore1.428 Anything under that voltage I'm unstable or BSOD.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I have a Rev 3, you set LLC to high and voltage is stable as a rock.


----------



## HellyHans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have an 8-core Piledriver, you're welcome here. We help people with 6-cores from time to time too.
> I have a Rev 3, you set LLC to high and voltage is stable as a rock.


Your set Bios Vcore is what if I may ask?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellyHans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You have an 8-core Piledriver, you're welcome here. We help people with 6-cores from time to time too.
> I have a Rev 3, you set LLC to high and voltage is stable as a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Your set Bios Vcore is what if I may ask?
Click to expand...

1.475 or 1.5v depending on the profile. 1.475 for multi-only, 1.5 for multi and fsb.

I have one of the very first 8320s (batch 1234), it's been basically established since I got it that it's been pretty golden.


----------



## miklkit

Today I just dropped the volts until it looked stable on IBT for speed before the OCCT runs. Here is what it looks like on auto.


Oh, todays runs were with the vcore at 1.561 in bios to account for vdroop.


----------



## Durvelle27

Guys someone pick up my 8350.









Also anyone think of getting a 7850K


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys someone pick up my 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone think of getting a 7850K


I'll trade you an 1100t for it lol

If I had the money I'd buy that apu. Pretty sick htpc it'd make


----------



## KyadCK

http://valid.canardpc.com/tdjjv9

Now I'm just taunting people. This is a proven-unstable voltage level by the way, I'd need to throw at least another .025 at it to use it normaly. But you get the idea, I've got a beastly little 8320.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I'll trade you an 1100t for it lol
> 
> If I had the money I'd buy that apu. Pretty sick htpc it'd make


Lol need cash not another CPU

Did you see the IGP performance


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdjjv9
> 
> Now I'm just taunting people. This is a proven-unstable voltage level by the way, I'd need to throw at least another .025 at it to use it normaly. But you get the idea, I've got a beastly little 8320.


That's not bad, now do it at 1.55V


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdjjv9
> 
> Now I'm just taunting people. This is a proven-unstable voltage level by the way, I'd need to throw at least another .025 at it to use it normaly. But you get the idea, I've got a beastly little 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad, now do it at 1.55V
Click to expand...

Close enough?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=%202883734


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdjjv9
> 
> Now I'm just taunting people. This is a proven-unstable voltage level by the way, I'd need to throw at least another .025 at it to use it normaly. But you get the idea, I've got a beastly little 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad, now do it at 1.55V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=%202883734
Click to expand...

That's better lol


----------



## Sadmoto

Does unparking cpu cores give any benefit with an 8320?
I just noticed 6 out of 8 cores are parked and I remember during bf4 beta I was playing with it, trying to get playable frames on my 965BE @3.8 it gave 5-15fps to my min fps, which was nice because there were times I'd go under 20.







but after it was more like 30 was the min, and it made a worlds difference on my old Q6600 @stock w/ gt430, before bf3 was unplayable, MAX fps was 15 on a 64p server, after I unparked it, I NEVER went under 30 on a full 64p server.

There isn't much that this 8320 cant do, I'm loving it, its interesting seeing your GPU be the bottleneck for once haha, which now just makes me want to crossfire with a 270x. (or is it 280x that the 7870XT/7950's can xfire with?)







I don't need to though, I can max every game I've come by.









Sadly though some of my pipes froze and then decided to break so I won't be able to get that noctuna cpu cooler soon so I'm stuck with a coolmaster Tx-3. I think my Mx-4 thermal paste is making up for it a little.








I still don't even touch 50c with a 4.1 OC underload for a few hours, so I think it'll manage for the time being heat wise, Im going to put in that 80mm today over my vrms, no point in having fans sitting around not being used.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Lol need cash not another CPU
> 
> Did you see the IGP performance


I did. Pair that with a dGPU and put steam os on it or dual boot and boom insta entertainment center

I can't wait until amd make a chip that will put apu > dcpu at 80 to 90 percent of everything


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdjjv9
> 
> Now I'm just taunting people. This is a proven-unstable voltage level by the way, I'd need to throw at least another .025 at it to use it normaly. But you get the idea, I've got a beastly little 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad, now do it at 1.55V
Click to expand...

Talk to me when you're running 32GB, it's harder than it looks.









Back in my ol' benching day, I did just that, 3DM11, 5.2Ghz, 1.55v... With 4GB of high-speed ram (which I don't have anymore). The IMC starts to hate you when you join the concepts of extreme oc and extreme ram count.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdjjv9
> 
> Now I'm just taunting people. This is a proven-unstable voltage level by the way, I'd need to throw at least another .025 at it to use it normaly. But you get the idea, I've got a beastly little 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad, now do it at 1.55V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=%202883734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's better lol
Click to expand...

I don't know about that, but I sure question why I let that chip go. On a stock cooler, with no LLC .... I'll always wonder what it could have done.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I have my hands an a thuban.. maybe ill play with that this weekend. It's my b day so I do what I wanna.. so much effort though to take my current chip out


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I did. Pair that with a dGPU and put steam os on it or dual boot and boom insta entertainment center
> 
> I can't wait until amd make a chip that will put apu > dcpu at 80 to 90 percent of everything


Yep price isn't bad either and they should soon


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yep price isn't bad either and they should soon


I just don't want to switch sockets yet. Not a reason to


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have my hands an a thuban.. maybe ill play with that this weekend. It's my b day so I do what I wanna.. so much effort though to take my current chip out


I've been meaning to test some of my old chips on the CHV-Z under the custom loop, but laziness has stopped me so far


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I just don't want to switch sockets yet. Not a reason to


8350 FTW


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tdjjv9
> 
> Now I'm just taunting people. This is a proven-unstable voltage level by the way, I'd need to throw at least another .025 at it to use it normaly. But you get the idea, I've got a beastly little 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad, now do it at 1.55V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk to me when you're running 32GB, it's harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my ol' benching day, I did just that, 3DM11, 5.2Ghz, 1.55v... With 4GB of high-speed ram (which I don't have anymore). The IMC starts to hate you when you join the concepts of extreme oc and extreme ram count.
Click to expand...

I got 16GB, so i get the jest of what you mean.







And yes, for some reason, the less the RAM the better. Kinda sucks.


----------



## X-Alt

Wait, so 70C is the max coretemp now and I can go up to 65-67C (Core) without an issue, socket I would assume is 80C? 5 Jigahurtz hear I come!


----------



## process

chaps..going back to the uk for a week and wanting to pick up a custom loop. As I have a little time to order this and have it shipped in, responces are most welcomed.. Ive posted a thread below

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459684/custom-loop-for-nzxt-phantom-full


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have my hands an a thuban.. maybe ill play with that this weekend. It's my b day so I do what I wanna.. so much effort though to take my current chip out


OMG thats that thuban that was once owned by a legend holy!


----------



## Alatar

Anyone here have any idea why the recent versions of CPU-Z seem to refuse to validate anything other than the first module of the FX chips?

For example if I've set 5ghz as the frequency for the 3rd module and the 1st, 2nd and 4th modules are all running at 1400MHz. On default CPU-Z will show this config as having a CPU frequency of 1400MHz. However you can easily switch CPU-Z to monitor the 3rd module so that the CPU frequency will show as 5ghz. If you then validate you used to get a 5ghz validation. Now it seems that it will always give a 1400mhz validation.

It's somewhat annoying since it means that validating anything other than core 1 or 2 (1st module) is pretty much impossible.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> For me OCCT is less intense than p95.


OCCT is known for producing the least heat out of Prime and IBT AVX


----------



## jason387

What version of p95 do I need to test for stability? P95 seems so inconsistent with FX chips. Once you can stay stable for 10 hours and the next time at the same settings you may lose a core within an hour. P95 what the heck is up with you.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What version of p95 do I need to test for stability? P95 seems so inconsistent with FX chips. Once you can stay stable for 10 hours and the next time at the same settings you may lose a core within an hour. P95 what the heck is up with you.


i've had the most luck with 27.7. and 29.7


----------



## jason387

I'll try 29.7 then.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've had the most luck with 27.7. and 29.7


There isn't a 29.7. Can you give me a link please ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> There isn't a 29.7. Can you give me a link please ?


sorry my bad didn't catch that in the edit. ment 27.7 and 27.9


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry my bad didn't catch that in the edit. ment 27.7 and 27.9


I think I'm using that. I tried once it lost a core within 2mins. I re-started it and it ran for 2 hours without losing a core. How is this possible?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I think I'm using that. I tried once it lost a core within 2mins. I re-started it and it ran for 2 hours without losing a core. How is this possible?


how long does it take to fail IBT?

Prime is generally my last tool.

i'll use the snot outta occt, and avx ibt, but the last step is always prime,

prime isn't exactly the most efficient in those regards (as you mentioned above) if you are on the knifes edge of stability then that error is bound to happen but when it happens is essentially a crap shoot.

i've had profiles that i knew would be unstable pass 12hrs + of prime to crash in youtube a few days later and be god awful until the volts and settings are fixed from that point. if i left it going 48hr + it would have likely found the error.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how long does it take to fail IBT?


Ran 3 hours of OCCT and 30runs at maximum of IBT and these both resulted in higher temps than p95 and that's why it's so frustrating.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Ran 3 hours of OCCT and 30runs at maximum of IBT and these both resulted in higher temps than p95 and that's why it's so frustrating.


are your cores unparked?

30x max on IBT? i would think you'd be fine after that... have you run into any issues on that profile other then with prime?

if not i'd say to ignore prime for this..

30 runs at max on avx ibt is no small feat


----------



## jason387

Yeah. All unparked.Did it using the registry.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yeah. All unparked.Did it using the registry.


just so all bases are covered,



you do have a BD architecture thin at the top not K10 right?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> just so all bases are covered,
> 
> 
> 
> you do have a BD architecture thin at the top not K10 right?


Yup, I do. Haven't run into any trouble apart from prime. I even fold using my cpu over night and even sometimes over a period of a whole day.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yup, I do.


k just making sure there isn't something funky in your version of prime,

i'd say ignore prime in this instance. I'm at a loss sorry man.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> k just making sure there isn't something funky in your version of prime,
> 
> i'd say ignore prime in this instance. I'm at a loss sorry man.


Thanks for your time and instant replies buddy. Appreciate it. Going to look past p95.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Wait, so 70C is the max coretemp now and I can go up to 65-67C (Core) without an issue, socket I would assume is 80C? 5 Jigahurtz hear I come!


Maybe that is why nobody has seen degredation hey. Because we have all been made to believe that 62c was the max. Now if we all start pushing 70's we will start to see the first chips degrade... Maybe?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Maybe that is why nobody has seen degredation hey. Because we have all been made to believe that 62c was the max. Now if we all start pushing 70's we will start to see the first chips degrade... Maybe?


meh doubt it as much (not saying it wont) My chip I have pushed very very hard


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Maybe that is why nobody has seen degredation hey. Because we have all been made to believe that 62c was the max. Now if we all start pushing 70's we will start to see the first chips degrade... Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> meh doubt it as much (not saying it wont) My chip I have pushed very very hard
Click to expand...

i tripped the 90c limit several times


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i tripped the 90c limit several times


well... that blows the line I read somewhere that 84C was death for the chip .... I've hit 70's before, but never 90... too chicken


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well... that blows the line I read somewhere that 84C was death for the chip .... I've hit 70's before, but never 90... too chicken


I have. Your computer will shut down.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I have. Your computer will shut down.


maybe I have some more OC'ing to do then : ) although, I've been holding off a bit while I try to get together a nice custom loop... $$ not looking so good though at the moment... works been a bit slow last few months.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> maybe I have some more OC'ing to do then : ) although, I've been holding off a bit while I try to get together a nice custom loop... $$ not looking so good though at the moment... works been a bit slow last few months.


Remember max core operating temp is 70c


----------



## process

any help with custom looop much appreciated here guys

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459684/custom-loop-for-nzxt-phantom-full#post_21601515


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well... that blows the line I read somewhere that 84C was death for the chip .... I've hit 70's before, but never 90... too chicken


87c core is hardline


----------



## Synister

I'd probably say that AMD have had some CPUs sat running x volts for x months maybe. And therefore have 'pushed' the chips to give a better understanding of operational temperature.

Pretty sure most of the Temp limits are usually bound to materials etc, (any most silicon is much more robust these days)

Just what i'd do personally launching a new product, i'd have that product tested from launch / when non engi samples are made. Then you have some real proof to give your customers more 'real world' info. So they're happy that we're not all going to be shouting we ran it @ 65C and now its dead! etc

Feel free to completely set me straight! Opinions given to get a better knowledge as always


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 87c core is hardline


Oh dear lord, I freak out and stop benching if I see low 60's hah. Before I had the 9370 under water, I saw it hit low 70 a few times, so I stopped everything and knew I needed water. With the only barely above average h100i, I don't think I've seen 65. Last year I was testing a bunch of those mid-2000's Opterons built like tanks and they didn't mind 70's to 80 at all, but then again that's 65-95w TDP hah!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> any help with custom looop much appreciated here guys
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459684/custom-loop-for-nzxt-phantom-full#post_21601515


id say if u really want to do it right then dont get a kit

post to say how much you want to spend and ill do a shopping list for ya


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id say if u really want to do it right then dont get a kit
> 
> post to say how much you want to spend and ill do a shopping list for ya


The kits do look decent oh?
I'll need all this shipped to the UK within a week oh!

looop will need to have a 240 rad I think... top mounted.
want to cool cpu and mofset/vrm

price errrrm... £150 - £320 give or take?

thanks a lot


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> The kits do look decent oh?
> I'll need all this shipped to the UK within a week oh!
> 
> looop will need to have a 240 rad I think... top mounted.
> want to cool cpu and mofset/vrm
> 
> price errrrm... £150 - £320 give or take?
> 
> thanks a lot


they may look alright but i was unhappy with the rs360 performance and just ended up buying the tackle separately


----------



## gertruude

res

pump

ST30

or UT60

and then ya got fittings to buy...

Do you want to go posh and buy compression fittings
or u just want some barbs and clamps?

youll have to do you math on which rad u want, or do u prefer fatties to skinny


----------



## process

sweet... the rad will have to be as slim as poss cause it has to fit with fans between mb and top of case

res 75
pump 60
rad say 40
mb block 65

As case is black and orange, I suppose I should stick with that theme... compressioon fittings... pending how much...and clear tubing with orange dye maybe... dunno what size tubing
no cpu bllock lol?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how long does it take to fail IBT?
> 
> Prime is generally my last tool.
> 
> i'll use the snot outta occt, and avx ibt, but the last step is always prime,
> 
> prime isn't exactly the most efficient in those regards (as you mentioned above) if you are on the knifes edge of stability then that error is bound to happen but when it happens is essentially a crap shoot.
> 
> i've had profiles that i knew would be unstable pass 12hrs + of prime to crash in youtube a few days later and be god awful until the volts and settings are fixed from that point. if i left it going 48hr + it would have likely found the error.


I have had a oc profile both 3hr prime and 40 ibt avx runs stable for hours and insta-black screen of death when my wife played candy crush on her facebook on my machine. The fix was switching from extreme LLC to Medium, The mosfets where not capable of handling the power load.


----------



## X-Alt

Alright, 68C Coar is my limit.. I will do 20 IBT AVX Max (Or is Very High enough) runs.. But what about Socket?


----------



## lenny23

Hello guys. I have an FX-8350 running at stock speed (4 ghz.) with Cooler Master Hyper TX3 and thermal paste Artic MX-4. I have three 120 mm fans in my case: one front (intake) and two (exhaust) on the side and in the back. It's summer here, there's 32ºC out there, less in here but it's really hot. I have 21-23º on idle but while gaming it goes up to 66ºC, according to Core Temp. I never play more than 2 hours in a row but I'm concerned about this since over 62º are not recommended. The Cooler Master 212+ doesn't fit in my case. Should I add a second fan to the TX3 or buy a water cooling system (my case support it) or this temps are not so bad??? What do you think??


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lenny23*
> 
> Hello guys. I have an FX-8350 running at stock speed (4 ghz.) with Cooler Master Hyper TX3 and thermal paste Artic MX-4. I have three 120 mm fans in my case: one front (intake) and two (exhaust) on the side and in the back. It's summer here, there's 32ºC out there, less in here but it's really hot. I have 21-23º on idle but while gaming it goes up to 66ºC, according to Core Temp. I never play more than 2 hours in a row but I'm concerned about this since over 62º are not recommended. The Cooler Master 212+ doesn't fit in my case. Should I add a second fan to the TX3 or buy a water cooling system (my case support it) or this temps are not so bad??? What do you think??


Max core temps were understood to be 62c... Apparently noow that has shifted up to 70c (?) Either way, you should be fine


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Alright, 68C Coar is my limit.. I will do 20 IBT AVX Max (Or is Very High enough) runs.. But what about Socket?


I personally have had multiple profiles where IBT AVX claimed to be 20 runs on high stable, tested 30 runs after it cooled right after and failed switched right back to 20 runs agin on high and said it passed. So what I do is run it 40 times on high 2 times. The first run is with excellent air flow, second with poor air floor. Staying proactive during these procedures. Do not panic monitor temps vigorously. This technique is what works for me as a personally preference it might sound extreme it might not. Off topic I'm a plasma cutter/wielder and Machinist if you feel out of your comfort zone then don't push the envelope, either way you will gain some experience. Ive heard and read socket temp isnt as important for the fact that the pcb on our boards is more durable and tolerant than our chips are.


----------



## lenny23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Max core temps were understood to be 62c... Apparently noow that has shifted up to 70c (?) Either way, you should be fine


Thank you, man.


----------



## X-Alt

Alright, I will do 25 runs on Very High, should be stable enuff..


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Alright, I will do 25 runs on Very High, should be stable enuff..


Sound reasonable to me test 20 then 25 see if it fails after that 20 mark post them results, clocks and temps for tha record.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Sound reasonable to me test 20 then 25 see if it fails after that 20 mark post them results, clocks and temps for tha record.


I will test 4.6GHz 1.435V (Very High LLC, 130% Multi only) and do 20 runs if its stable, I will post it up, run Cinebench, Validate and head on for 4.8GHz. Those settings will be 1.475V (Very High LLC, 130%, Multi only) and do 25 runs, Cinebench, Validate and then run 3DMark 11. If I pass 65C, I will back down a bit..


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I will test 4.6GHz 1.435V (Very High LLC, 130% Multi only) and do 20 runs if its stable, I will post it up, run Cinebench, Validate and head on for 4.8GHz. Those settings will be 1.475V (Very High LLC, 130%, Multi only) and do 25 runs, Cinebench, Validate and then run 3DMark 11. If I pass 65C, I will back down a bit..


yup yup no pressure you just have every set of eyes on this thread watching l0ol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> sweet... the rad will have to be as slim as poss cause it has to fit with fans between mb and top of case
> 
> res 75
> pump 60
> rad say 40
> mb block 65
> 
> As case is black and orange, I suppose I should stick with that theme... compressioon fittings... pending how much...and clear tubing with orange dye maybe... dunno what size tubing
> no cpu bllock lol?


lol soz forgot the block

CPUblock


----------



## process

big cheers... what size tubing should I get?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> big cheers... what size tubing should I get?


id recommend 1/2" with clamps....also go for coloured tubing instead of dye....are you planning UV lights?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> big cheers... what size tubing should I get?


Doesn't really matter bud

i'm using 3/8" x 1/2" but i was using 1/2" x 5/8" before


----------



## mushroomboy

So I've got some free time, been reading around and found out that PLL can be dropped to 2.2 for lower temps. I've currently done so which is letting me play with 4.8GHz now. I originally started this mess with a Hyper212+ for temps, just got a Water2.0 Pro and so now I'm pushing it a bit harder. 4.7 runs stable with 57C at it's max but now I'm going for 4.8.

Specs:
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R4.0
FX-8350 with Thermaltake Water2.0 Pro
Mushkin 1600 8CL at 1866 9CL 1.725v (1.72 works, so later I might go lower)
Radeon 7950 1145/1485 1.237v

That should cover the specs you need for OC stuff, ask if you require more.

Currently my temps are (Prime running) 60-65C, fluctuating a bit with no major spikes yet and a max of 64.1C reached (HWMonitor - more below). I'm under the assumption that this is safe ish, as long as I'm not stressing every day and temps don't normally reach that under standard loads. I've actually found P95 pushes my temps much higher than IBT for some reason and stresses the machine much harder. I think temps have finally stabilized too, ~62C though as I said above it does get to around ~65 for moments. As for VRM temperatures, they are extremely high on load too, around 95C average. I think the peak is 99c with no throttling and stability issues, this is concerning but I've also read that VRMs can handle upper 90s so unless somebody tells me otherwise I'm going to run with that.

Everything else is set to stock voltages, CPUNB/HTT is all stock as of now. My CPU voltage is something like 1.525 (Droop is 1.75). I'm assuming if P95 fails I can probably go one more notch up in stressing before temps become unbearable. Now I've herd doing a FSB OC (whatever it's called now) can squeeze a bit more with lower voltages. How much lower? Would that allow me to possibly hit 4.8 easier?

This is the first Vishera chip I've got and water loop, so it's kind of an interesting adventure. My biggest concern is temperatures as everybody says "do not hit above 62C" but then in the guide here they have the shutdown script at 70c as a recommended precaution. Which makes me think that mid 60s shouldn't be an issue as long as it's stress testing and temporary.

That's about all I can think of saying, because I'm rather new to this. Yeah, I know, I'm daring too since this is my only chip and first experience with water AND the chip. But hey, life's all about risks right? =P I'm really only doing what I've read others have done, so it makes me feel safe-ish. LOL Safe enough to try it at least, anyways thoughts?

[edit] Typo, ment 1.5125 Nope I was right, ugh need more caffeine!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> So I've got some free time, been reading around and found out that PLL can be dropped to 2.2 for lower temps. I've currently done so which is letting me play with 4.8GHz now. I originally started this mess with a Hyper212+ for temps, just got a Water2.0 Pro and so now I'm pushing it a bit harder. 4.7 runs stable with 57C at it's max but now I'm going for 4.8.
> 
> Specs:
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R4.0
> FX-8350 with Thermaltake Water2.0 Pro
> Mushkin 1600 8CL at 1866 9CL 1.725v (1.72 works, so later I might go lower)
> Radeon 7950 1145/1485 1.237v
> 
> That should cover the specs you need for OC stuff, ask if you require more.
> 
> Currently my temps are (Prime running) 60-65C, fluctuating a bit with no major spikes yet and a max of 64.1C reached (HWMonitor - more below). I'm under the assumption that this is safe ish, as long as I'm not stressing every day and temps don't normally reach that under standard loads. I've actually found P95 pushes my temps much higher than IBT for some reason and stresses the machine much harder. I think temps have finally stabilized too, ~62C though as I said above it does get to around ~65 for moments. As for VRM temperatures, they are extremely high on load too, around 95C average. I think the peak is 99c with no throttling and stability issues, this is concerning but I've also read that VRMs can handle upper 90s so unless somebody tells me otherwise I'm going to run with that.
> 
> Everything else is set to stock voltages, CPUNB/HTT is all stock as of now. My CPU voltage is something like 1.525 (Droop is 1.75). I'm assuming if P95 fails I can probably go one more notch up in stressing before temps become unbearable. Now I've herd doing a FSB OC (whatever it's called now) can squeeze a bit more with lower voltages. How much lower? Would that allow me to possibly hit 4.8 easier?
> 
> This is the first Vishera chip I've got and water loop, so it's kind of an interesting adventure. My biggest concern is temperatures as everybody says "do not hit above 62C" but then in the guide here they have the shutdown script at 70c as a recommended precaution. Which makes me think that mid 60s shouldn't be an issue as long as it's stress testing and temporary.
> 
> That's about all I can think of saying, because I'm rather new to this. Yeah, I know, I'm daring too since this is my only chip and first experience with water AND the chip. But hey, life's all about risks right? =P I'm really only doing what I've read others have done, so it makes me feel safe-ish. LOL Safe enough to try it at least, anyways thoughts?
> 
> [edit] Typo, ment 1.5125


Its actually 70C max safe now, we just found that out.


----------



## mushroomboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Its actually 70C max safe now, we just found that out.


Woah woah woah!? Really!? That changes EVERYTHING!!!! Now I don't feel as iffy about the stress testing. Hmmmmm, interesting indeed.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Doesn't really matter bud
> 
> i'm using 3/8" x 1/2" but i was using 1/2" x 5/8" before


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id recommend 1/2" with clamps....also go for coloured tubing instead of dye....are you planning UV lights?


Res, pump and rad ordered...
gunna grab vrm/moofset thing now and then finally cpu block/tubing/& water

I have not a clue..never done this before... but errrr shouldn't the tubing be a specific size to fit cpu block/vrm block/rad ect?
I'd like some fat tubing that wont kink if that helps lol? Also I forsee some sharp bends from cpu to vrm/mofset block.... should I need to get anythign else for this?

Why coloured tubing instead of dye? Wouldn't opique tuubing with dye look better? See water movement n all that? UV lights...had no plan to but am oopen to it
Just need to decide what fittings/tubing& water now... finall call for help...until it all arrives


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Res, pump and rad ordered...
> gunna grab vrm/moofset thing now and then finally cpu block/tubing/& water
> 
> I have not a clue..never done this before... but errrr shouldn't the tubing be a specific size to fit cpu block/vrm block/rad ect?
> I'd like some fat tubing that wont kink if that helps lol? Also I forsee some sharp bends from cpu to vrm/mofset block.... should I need to get anythign else for this?
> 
> Why coloured tubing instead of dye? Wouldn't opique tuubing with dye look better? See water movement n all that? UV lights...had no plan to but am oopen to it
> Just need to decide what fittings/tubing& water now... finall call for help...until it all arrives


iirc the dye leaves a build up in your loop after a couple of months, better to use coloured tubing instead of dye and you wouldn't be able to see the water movement anyway.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Res, pump and rad ordered...
> gunna grab vrm/moofset thing now and then finally cpu block/tubing/& water
> 
> I have not a clue..never done this before... but errrr shouldn't the tubing be a specific size to fit cpu block/vrm block/rad ect?
> I'd like some fat tubing that wont kink if that helps lol? Also I forsee some sharp bends from cpu to vrm/mofset block.... should I need to get anythign else for this?
> 
> Why coloured tubing instead of dye? Wouldn't opique tuubing with dye look better? See water movement n all that? UV lights...had no plan to but am oopen to it
> Just need to decide what fittings/tubing& water now... finall call for help...until it all arrives


is it really necessary for vrm cooling too. cant u just buy a small spot fan be cheaper









u can get dye if u like, just dont come bk here moaning ya got all ya kit bunged up









coloured tubing will look better no?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is it really necessary for vrm cooling too. cant u just buy a small spot fan be cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can get dye if u like, just dont come bk here moaning ya got all ya kit bunged up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coloured tubing will look better no?


Dye, killing pumps since, well, hmmmmmm, 2004?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is it really necessary for vrm cooling too. cant u just buy a small spot fan be cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can get dye if u like, just dont come bk here moaning ya got all ya kit bunged up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coloured tubing will look better no?


Well the only store selling 'EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z' seems to be amazon and wont be delivered until 23-27th when I fly out on 23rd night so will have to skip it.

coloured tubing it is....
will the 1/2" tubing fit all the stuff I'm getting?
clamps brackets compression fittings...


----------



## process

tubing 1/2" (2m x 2?)
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-122-XS&groupid=962&catid=1530

1/2" clamp (x8?)
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-096-KA&groupid=962&catid=1530

that about it?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> tubing 1/2" (2m x 2?)
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-122-XS&groupid=962&catid=1530
> 
> 1/2" clamp (x8?)
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-096-KA&groupid=962&catid=1530
> 
> that about it?


Wrong size clamps. You need 3/4"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Well the only store selling 'EK-FB ASUS C5F-Z' seems to be amazon and wont be delivered until 23-27th when I fly out on 23rd night so will have to skip it.
> 
> coloured tubing it is....
> will the 1/2" tubing fit all the stuff I'm getting?
> clamps brackets compression fittings...
> 
> anythign else? Cause I'll be nackered once I'm back on the plane ><


Frozen Cpu had these in stock last time i checked (which was before the holidays)


----------



## process

3/4 clamps with 1/2" tube...brilliant thanks..

2 x 2m tube? or 1 x 2m do?
about 8 clamps?

any special toools I need to put all this together now?! any brackets?
What hose barbs will I need, if any?

starting to ask too much noow..lol sorry.... I jjust not got a clue


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Frozen Cpu had these in stock last time i checked (which was before the holidays)


US based..fat chance of it getting to the UK in 6/7 days..
the UK equiv / http://www.thecoolingshop.com / dont have either


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> 3/4 clamps with 1/2" tube...brilliant thanks..
> 
> 2 x 2m tube? or 1 x 2m do?
> about 8 clamps?
> 
> any special toools I need to put all this together now?! any brackets?
> What hose barbs will I need, if any?
> 
> starting to ask too much noow..lol sorry.... I jjust not got a clue


You will need some 1/2" barbs and I recommend minimum 6.5ft in tube length


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

^not too much to ask
why?
Cause yous gonna be under waddah!









So I have been playing a "Trial" version of Battlefield 4.. now I want it.. but I don't want to pay $60... Everyone has keys.. I bought my card on ebay... Must... Push... My... Proc in games... more.


Spoiler: Anyone with love?! :grouphug:



have a spare key?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^not too much to ask
> why?
> Cause yous gonna be under waddah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been playing a "Trial" version of Battlefield 4.. now I want it.. but I don't want to pay $60... Everyone has keys.. I bought my card on ebay... Must... Push... My... Proc in games... more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anyone with love?! :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> have a spare key?


...It.. only..stresses..the...Vish....to...70%....load.........


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> ...It.. only..stresses..the...Vish....to...70%....load.........


C3 only does 55% lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> ...It.. only..stresses..the...Vish....to...70%....load.........


hows the testing going?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> hows the testing going?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> C3 only does 55% lol


Not yet, H220 is still being held for ransom by FedEx


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Today I just dropped the volts until it looked stable on IBT for speed before the OCCT runs. Here is what it looks like on auto.
> 
> 
> Oh, todays runs were with the vcore at 1.561 in bios to account for vdroop.


Those 10 runs look very very slow are in my opinion. Out of curiosity is it stable?


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lenny23*
> 
> Hello guys. I have an FX-8350 running at stock speed (4 ghz.) with Cooler Master Hyper TX3 and thermal paste Artic MX-4. I have three 120 mm fans in my case: one front (intake) and two (exhaust) on the side and in the back. It's summer here, there's 32ºC out there, less in here but it's really hot. I have 21-23º on idle but while gaming it goes up to 66ºC, according to Core Temp. I never play more than 2 hours in a row but I'm concerned about this since over 62º are not recommended. The Cooler Master 212+ doesn't fit in my case. Should I add a second fan to the TX3 or buy a water cooling system (my case support it) or this temps are not so bad??? What do you think??






i would consider that very poor airflow/circulation.

besides that you will not get very far on either cooler i do recommend water, however that said either of the two aircoolers you mentioned should get you by without issue @ stock if you plan on keeping it there.

lastly the idle temps are _*INACCURATE*_ ! amd uses a formula that is inaccurate at idle and the more load it has the more accurate it is !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushroomboy*
> 
> So I've got some free time, been reading around and found out that PLL can be dropped to 2.2 for lower temps. I've currently done so which is letting me play with 4.8GHz now. I originally started this mess with a Hyper212+ for temps, just got a Water2.0 Pro and so now I'm pushing it a bit harder. 4.7 runs stable with 57C at it's max but now I'm going for 4.8.
> 
> Specs:
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R4.0
> FX-8350 with Thermaltake Water2.0 Pro
> Mushkin 1600 8CL at 1866 9CL 1.725v (1.72 works, so later I might go lower)
> Radeon 7950 1145/1485 1.237v
> 
> That should cover the specs you need for OC stuff, ask if you require more.
> 
> Currently my temps are (Prime running) 60-65C, fluctuating a bit with no major spikes yet and a max of 64.1C reached (HWMonitor - more below). I'm under the assumption that this is safe ish, as long as I'm not stressing every day and temps don't normally reach that under standard loads. I've actually found P95 pushes my temps much higher than IBT for some reason and stresses the machine much harder. I think temps have finally stabilized too, ~62C though as I said above it does get to around ~65 for moments. As for VRM temperatures, they are extremely high on load too, around 95C average. I think the peak is 99c with no throttling and stability issues, this is concerning but I've also read that VRMs can handle upper 90s so unless somebody tells me otherwise I'm going to run with that.
> 
> Everything else is set to stock voltages, CPUNB/HTT is all stock as of now. My CPU voltage is something like 1.525 (Droop is 1.75). I'm assuming if P95 fails I can probably go one more notch up in stressing before temps become unbearable. Now I've herd doing a FSB OC (whatever it's called now) can squeeze a bit more with lower voltages. How much lower? Would that allow me to possibly hit 4.8 easier?
> 
> This is the first Vishera chip I've got and water loop, so it's kind of an interesting adventure. My biggest concern is temperatures as everybody says "do not hit above 62C" but then in the guide here they have the shutdown script at 70c as a recommended precaution. Which makes me think that mid 60s shouldn't be an issue as long as it's stress testing and temporary.
> 
> That's about all I can think of saying, because I'm rather new to this. Yeah, I know, I'm daring too since this is my only chip and first experience with water AND the chip. But hey, life's all about risks right? =P I'm really only doing what I've read others have done, so it makes me feel safe-ish. LOL Safe enough to try it at least, anyways thoughts?
> 
> [edit] Typo, ment 1.5125 Nope I was right, ugh need more caffeine!






welcome glad you are liking it

i would tread carefully on that board, even someone who had their vrms under water had one blow and it has not been an isolated incident

with that said you can also try 2.965, for pll, it helped lower my temps and has been known to help on gigabyte boards for some reason as far as temps i would not fread out too much, several of us have taken it to thermal shutdown several times and our chips are fine !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Doesn't really matter bud
> 
> i'm using 3/8" x 1/2" but i was using 1/2" x 5/8" before
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id recommend 1/2" with clamps....also go for coloured tubing instead of dye....are you planning UV lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Res, pump and rad ordered...
> gunna grab vrm/moofset thing now and then finally cpu block/tubing/& water
> 
> I have not a clue..never done this before... but errrr shouldn't the tubing be a specific size to fit cpu block/vrm block/rad ect?
> I'd like some fat tubing that wont kink if that helps lol? Also I forsee some sharp bends from cpu to vrm/mofset block.... should I need to get anythign else for this?
> 
> Why coloured tubing instead of dye? Wouldn't opique tuubing with dye look better? See water movement n all that? UV lights...had no plan to but am oopen to it
> Just need to decide what fittings/tubing& water now... finall call for help...until it all arrives
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> 3/4 clamps with 1/2" tube...brilliant thanks..
> 
> 2 x 2m tube? or 1 x 2m do?
> about 8 clamps?
> 
> any special toools I need to put all this together now?! any brackets?
> What hose barbs will I need, if any?
> 
> starting to ask too much noow..lol sorry.... I jjust not got a clue





old chinese proverb * not word for word *
" he who asks a question is stupid for a minute. he who does not ask a question is stupid for life "
as for the dye

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/02/distilled-water-is-the-king-of-water-cooling/

99% of dyes are made by dissolving a solid , which eventually settles back into a solid

if you are new to water cooling i reccomend reading everything @ martins under misc excluding the danger den article


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Today I just dropped the volts until it looked stable on IBT for speed before the OCCT runs. Here is what it looks like on auto.
> 
> 
> Oh, todays runs were with the vcore at 1.561 in bios to account for vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> Those 10 runs look very very slow are in my opinion. Out of curiosity is it stable?
Click to expand...




based on what ?

edit ... dear god i bought a aquaero 6xt. and i am in love, i actually can not hear my pc anymore. at all... i have to look for leds to tell it is there.


----------



## Kalistoval

His time should be lower in the 20s to 30s his GFlops arnt to bad they should be 90 to 100 + 80s are acceptable at lower clocks IBT AVX raises your temps by 22% true story the more ram you use the more accurate your Gflop are. "Gigaflops is a unit of measurement used to measure the performance of a computer's floating point unit, commonly referred to as the FPU. One gigaflops is one billion (1,000,000,000) FLOPS, or floating point operations, per second". That is the pure definition of what a Gflop is and why it is important and so is the time it takes to achieve said Gflop. Power insufficient power will cause either instability or stability with a performance hit exhibit A time. Sufficient power will result in lower speed and higher performance and also increased temp during this test.


----------



## miklkit

No idea what that last post said. That is pure dog stock 9590 numbers with everything on auto.

Since then I have completely given up on any stress testing as every single one ends with a restart. This 9590 is running fine @ 5ghz with temps in the 55-58C range. It plays my most demanding games for hours with no issues at all.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No idea what that last post said. That is pure dog stock 9590 numbers with everything on auto.
> 
> Since then I have completely given up on any stress testing as every single one ends with a restart. This 9590 is running fine @ 5ghz with temps in the 55-58C range. It plays my most demanding games for hours with no issues at all.


What Im saying is the performance is off. Check this out this is from an intel post just take the time to examine the snip properly 

My FX 8320 at 4.8 on air can rival that this is what im talking about the amount of time the cpu's fpu needs to compute
here is a quick view of mines and im streaming a online show n stuff


----------



## Mega Man

i could be wrong if i am i am sure kya will step in,.

but i think it also takes into account your ram speed and timings as well

when i am doing much more i would add it takes even longer ( for my 16gb or even when i was doing 32gb ... )


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i could be wrong if i am i am sure kya will step in,.
> 
> but i think it also takes into account your ram speed and timings as well
> 
> when i am doing much more i would add it takes even longer ( for my 16gb or even when i was doing 32gb ... )


Yes ram also matter that's why i said it was off, that FX 9xxx has 16GB 933/1866 ram running in it that's exactly what i am running at CL9-9-9-24-45-2T. The other factor is voltage my voltage is 1.608-1.620 that guys I& 3770k is at 1.5 Intel requires less voltage.


----------



## Mega Man

http://wccftech.com/amd-documents-describe-16-core-processor/


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-documents-describe-16-core-processor/


MCM AM3+ Steamroller? So basically this would be Kaveri with no igpu and instead 2 cores per module. Thats what its looking like and based on Yawa's data we can pretty much easily calculate its performance at his max oc.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Sup guys, got my 8320 today... very excited and pleased with the results... I need to update my sig rig, but in the mean time i want to join the club! i only ran the stress test for 8 minutes because i was impatient lol, but i ran it for an hour earlier and had around the same temps maybe a little cooler because my room was a little cooler aswell. Right now my ambient temp is around 80F. I'm glad to join the club =).

*- Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Revision 1.1

- 23.0x Multiplier, Stock mhz Bus Speed, Stock Northbridge Clock, Stock HyperTransport Clock

- 1.248VCore and 1.28Vcore Load, Stock CPU/NB Vcore, Stock LLC

- Stock Memory speed, Stock timings, Stock ram voltage.

- H100i CPU Cooler with SP120 x2

- Fractal R4 Case , 650 Ti GPU*


----------



## Tasm

Gold chip?
My FX needs 1.5v for 4.5


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol soz forgot the block
> 
> CPUblock


Got me vrm/mofset block ordered









this info was on cpu block
_'Standard G 1/4 BSP threading will accept any Koolance fitting diameter up to 19mm (3/4in) OD compression style. Please select the desired fitting type for this base model (it does not include fittings)'_

Hose barbs or compression needed for this cpu,,,,which and which size?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> You will need some 1/2" barbs and I recommend minimum 6.5ft in tube length


some 1/2 barbs (how many)
2 for res? 2 for rad? 2 for mofset? 2 for cpu? none needed for pump no?
will get 8m 1/2 tubing
and I assume however many barbs I get, I should get the equiv in 3/4 clamps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Got me vrm/mofset block ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this info was on cpu block
> _'Standard G 1/4 BSP threading will accept any Koolance fitting diameter up to 19mm (3/4in) OD compression style. Please select the desired fitting type for this base model (it does not include fittings)'_
> 
> Hose barbs or compression needed for this cpu,,,,which and which size?
> some 1/2 barbs (how many)
> 2 for res? 2 for rad? 2 for mofset? 2 for cpu? none needed for pump no?
> will get 8m 1/2 tubing
> and I assume however many barbs I get, I should get the equiv in 3/4 clamps


barbs or compression fittings totally up to you and your wallet

i prefer barbs over compression with cheap hose clamps lol, u may prefer good looking stuff lol

i just use the things that work for me









1/4 threads are standard for WC and yes 2 for pump lol


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> barbs or compression fittings totally up to you and your wallet
> 
> i prefer barbs over compression with cheap hose clamps lol, u may prefer good looking stuff lol
> 
> i just use the things that work for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 threads are standard for WC and yes 2 for pump lol


summin like this ye?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-049-KA&groupid=962&catid=1529

only 6 in stock grrrr....thinx I need 10


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> summin like this ye?
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-049-KA&groupid=962&catid=1529
> 
> only 6 in stock grrrr....thinx I need 10


i'd find something that refers to high flowing







they do make a difference

try scan they are generally cheaper than overclockers


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Gold chip?
> My FX needs 1.5v for 4.5


Nope normal should be 1.488v for 4.5 to 4.6 l0l


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i'd find something that refers to high flowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do make a difference
> 
> try scan they are generally cheaper than overclockers


Only thing I could find on scan seem poo!

these should do the trick eh
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Alphacool-14-Thread-High-Flow-Barb-Fittings-for-12-ID-Tubing--Deep-Black-pid-14260.html

clamp
maybe these
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Phobya-Aluminium-Hose-Clamp-for-34-OD-19mm-Tubing--Black-pid-14376.html

or
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Koolance-Hose-Clamp-for-34-19mm-OD-Tubing--CLM-19-pid-13778.html

and this x 3 (6m?) or x4 (8m)?
http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/XSPC-12-ID---34-OD-13-19mm-Retail-Pack-2m-65ft-Tubing--UV-RedOrange-pid-15820.html


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Nope normal should be 1.488v for 4.5 to 4.6 l0l


He is making 4.6 with 1.25...almost unbelievable.


----------



## Synister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> 
> Sup guys, got my 8320 today... very excited and pleased with the results... I need to update my sig rig, but in the mean time i want to join the club! i only ran the stress test for 8 minutes because i was impatient lol, but i ran it for an hour earlier and had around the same temps maybe a little cooler because my room was a little cooler aswell. Right now my ambient temp is around 80F. I'm glad to join the club =).
> 
> *- Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Revision 1.1
> 
> - 23.0x Multiplier, Stock mhz Bus Speed, Stock Northbridge Clock, Stock HyperTransport Clock
> 
> - 1.248VCore and 1.28Vcore Load, Stock CPU/NB Vcore, Stock LLC
> 
> - Stock Memory speed, Stock timings, Stock ram voltage.
> 
> - H100i CPU Cooler with SP120 x2
> 
> - Fractal R4 Case , 650 Ti GPU*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Gold chip?
> My FX needs 1.5v for 4.5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> He is making 4.6 with 1.25...almost unbelievable.






Erm... am I the only person who saw ADIA64 as his stability test... I can run probably 4.8 @1.35 V in that... it really doesn't stress the CPU enough at all for 'Stable' claims. Also 224°C on the CPU in HW Mon?









Anyone using HWiNFO64 found that their max values jump crazy sometimes? or am I having issues! Not a stable run but 193GHz???? LOL


Spoiler: SS of the mega speedz!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> 
> Sup guys, got my 8320 today... very excited and pleased with the results... I need to update my sig rig, but in the mean time i want to join the club! i only ran the stress test for 8 minutes because i was impatient lol, but i ran it for an hour earlier and had around the same temps maybe a little cooler because my room was a little cooler aswell. Right now my ambient temp is around 80F. I'm glad to join the club =).
> 
> *- Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Revision 1.1
> 
> - 23.0x Multiplier, Stock mhz Bus Speed, Stock Northbridge Clock, Stock HyperTransport Clock
> 
> - 1.248VCore and 1.28Vcore Load, Stock CPU/NB Vcore, Stock LLC
> 
> - Stock Memory speed, Stock timings, Stock ram voltage.
> 
> - H100i CPU Cooler with SP120 x2
> 
> - Fractal R4 Case , 650 Ti GPU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Gold chip?
> My FX needs 1.5v for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> He is making 4.6 with 1.25...almost unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm... am I the only person who saw ADIA64 as his stability test... I can run probably 4.8 @1.35 V in that... it really doesn't stress the CPU enough at all for 'Stable' claims. Also 224°C on the CPU in HW Mon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone using HWiNFO64 found that their max values jump crazy sometimes? or am I having issues! Not a stable run but 193GHz???? LOL
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SS of the mega speedz!
Click to expand...









are you sure your hwinfo is up to date?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> He is making 4.6 with 1.25...almost unbelievable.


He can boot it, but can he pass IBT at it?
If so that's one seriously golden chip.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Nope normal should be 1.488v for 4.5 to 4.6 l0l


Moar like 1.44V (Or do you mean 1.48 and let it droop to somewhere around that or uses LLC)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> He can boot it, but can he pass IBT at it?
> If so that's one seriously golden chip.


In all the many chips that have passed through here in the past year and a half. NONE would pass at that voltage.

Secondly.. AIDA stress test *DOES NOT* stress these chips BSOD, hardlocks and OS corruption would be eminent.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> In all the many chips that have passed through here in the past year and a half. NONE would pass at that voltage.
> 
> Secondly.. AIDA stress test *DOES NOT* stress these chips BSOD, hardlocks and OS corruption would be eminent.


^^ That

As soon as it's properly stressed cores will start failing, writing false sums to whatever memory address involved. Always have OS backed up when extreme undervolting.

P.S. xfx 280x black edition came yesterday, retired my good ole 5870 vapor-x finally. BF4 max @ 117FPS (1920x1200).


----------



## Synister

That sounds like some nice perf from that 280X

Mine and the Mrs' rigs are running XFX 7950s giving 60 fps @ high with 2xMSAA

I can sell both @ £100 each and seen the 280X for £165! So temping!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> ^^ That
> 
> As soon as it's properly stressed cores will start failing, writing false sums to whatever memory address involved. Always have OS backed up when extreme undervolting.
> 
> P.S. xfx 280x black edition came yesterday, retired my good ole 5870 vapor-x finally. BF4 max @ 117FPS (1920x1200).


Turn up your FOV to 120 (YOU WILL NEVER GO BACK) and return with the news.!11!!


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Turn up your FOV to 120 (YOU WILL NEVER GO BACK) and return with the news.!11!!


FOV maxed :


SS captured at a lower fps point, 98-113 gap with FOV maxed. Gpu temp 63c 1080/1550 clocks. Fan speed at %55, probably have some oc room.


----------



## anothergeek

I've been playing Planetside 2 frequently

The CPU reads 56.5C and the motherboard reads CPU as 51C MAX

How are these temperatures?

[email protected] 1.50V

Corsair H80 push/pull SP120s on HIGH

Should I lower voltage and if that doesn't work lower to 4.4-4.5?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What Im saying is the performance is off. Check this out this is from an intel post just take the time to examine the snip properly
> 
> My FX 8320 at 4.8 on air can rival that this is what im talking about the amount of time the cpu's fpu needs to compute
> here is a quick view of mines and im streaming a online show n stuff


For the last time everything is on AUTO! No OC anywhere. That is the baseline run.









I have gone over 100gflops before and expect to again later on. It's not hard to do with FSB OCs.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> I've been playing Planetside 2 frequently
> 
> The CPU reads 56.5C and the motherboard reads CPU as 51C MAX
> 
> How are these temperatures?
> 
> [email protected] 1.50V
> 
> Corsair H80 push/pull SP120s on HIGH
> 
> Should I lower voltage and if that doesn't work lower to 4.4-4.5?


No don't!







I'd say push it more now we know that Core temp max is 70°C!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> For the last time everything is on AUTO! No OC anywhere. That is the baseline run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone over 100gflops before and expect to again later on. It's not hard to do with FSB OCs.


Do FSB overclocks do better? I've run a benchmark called black hole. Is this any good?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> No don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say push it more now we know that Core temp max is 70°C!


Core temp max is 70º?
It wasnt 62º?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Core temp max is 70º?
> It wasnt 62º?


According to the new AMD Overdrive which features Thermal Limit it appears that they have a max safe 24/7 operating core temp of 70c.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Do FSB overclocks do better? I've run a benchmark called black hole. Is this any good?


I never heard of black Hole before this morning, so have no opinion.

FSB OCing bumps everything up including the ram. This gives better bench scores. In gaming I can't tell the difference.

I use a combination of FSB and MULTI just because it does give better benches, but I can't go too far because when the ram gets close to 2000mhz the bios switches it to single channel.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I never heard of black Hole before this morning, so have no opinion.
> 
> FSB OCing bumps everything up including the ram. This gives better bench scores. In gaming I can't tell the difference.
> 
> I use a combination of FSB and MULTI just because it does give better benches, but I can't go too far because when the ram gets close to 2000mhz the bios switches it to single channel.


Can you run black hole with your chip at stock? If you don't mind? Please.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can you run black hole with your chip at stock? If you don't mind? Please.


can u post the latest rev for black hole pls


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure your hwinfo is up to date?


Hmmm seems I can't check - did have the auto check for updates on. Will reinstall and see if that helps - does this a lot for me tbh!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Core temp max is 70º?
> It wasnt 62º?


down load AMD OD it shows you how close you are to the operational thermal limit


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> can u post the latest rev for black hole pls


http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/black_hole_benchmark_download.html


----------



## miklkit

Just got Black Hole 4.2 final. Guess that's it.

Now to see what it is.

Oh, while this cpu won't do stress tests it will do Cinebench. Here is what it did yesterday with the ram @ 1950mhz.


It seems my Tundra has been sitting in the warehouse for the last 3 days. Maybe it will ship today.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just got Black Hole 4.2 final. Guess that's it.
> 
> Now to see what it is.
> 
> Oh, while this cpu won't do stress tests it will do Cinebench. Here is what it did yesterday with the ram @ 1950mhz.
> 
> 
> It seems my Tundra has been sitting in the warehouse for the last 3 days. Maybe it will ship today.


Nice. Can't wait to see Black hole. Can you run it at stock as well?


----------



## miklkit

K

EDIT: Here are my scores. It runs at 5ghz too so you get two scores. BH4 runs quite fast. Ram at 1866mhz @ 4.7 and 1950mhz @ 5.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> That sounds like some nice perf from that 280X
> 
> Mine and the Mrs' rigs are running XFX 7950s giving 60 fps @ high with 2xMSAA
> 
> I can sell both @ £100 each and seen the 280X for £165! So temping!


why bother? 280x = 7970 rebrand more of a sidestep then a upgrade


----------



## MyNameIsWill

What's up guys. i saw some people say AID64 doesn't stress the CPU enough, and i agree. I downed my mhz to 4.5 because this is my 24/7 computer i browse the web with and game aswell so there is no need to over push it. But i might try just to try after i type this. I haven't tried going over 4.6 but hopefully i can push it a little further. Also, why did some of my cores drop load when i was running Prime95? is that a regular thing that happens? i was pretty far away from the Max temp a 8320 can go so i don't see why they dropped down. Also i only ran the test for 15 minutes because it was just going to repeat what was going on. On 4.6 @ 1.264 i had it run prime for an hour and it was fine, only reason i took the aid64 test at that time was because i was running the memtest and saw the cpu stress test... but you are right 100% prime95 sure does stress it out a ton more lol. I hope this can validate my chip now? is there another test i can use to completely stress the CPU, i will try to reach the highest mhz i can go without changing my voltages. Also, my voltage DID go up to 1.296 like once every 10 seconds, is that also normal?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

cores drop when they fail... its instability


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> What's up guys. i saw some people say AID64 doesn't stress the CPU enough, and i agree. I downed my mhz to 4.5 because this is my 24/7 computer i browse the web with and game aswell so there is no need to over push it. But i might try just to try after i type this. I haven't tried going over 4.6 but hopefully i can push it a little further. Also, why did some of my cores drop load when i was running Prime95? is that a regular thing that happens? i was pretty far away from the Max temp a 8320 can go so i don't see why they dropped down. Also i only ran the test for 15 minutes because it was just going to repeat what was going on. On 4.6 @ 1.264 i had it run prime for an hour and it was fine, only reason i took the aid64 test at that time was because i was running the memtest and saw the cpu stress test... but you are right 100% prime95 sure does stress it out a ton more lol. I hope this can validate my chip now? is there another test i can use to completely stress the CPU, i will try to reach the highest mhz i can go without changing my voltages. Also, my voltage DID go up to 1.296 like once every 10 seconds, is that also normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> cores drop when they fail... its instability


this or vrm temps which i can tell you is NOT your problem. no way you are stable at this voltage


----------



## vabeachboy0

Here's my blackhole result


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this or vrm temps which i can tell you is NOT your problem. no way you are stable at this voltage


I never really overclocked before, so im only messing with the multiplier. Can you give me tips to get the chip stable? it only drops when i run Prime95, not while gaming and such.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Here's my blackhole result


I think yours is low for 5.1ghz man i get this on 4.9ghz first run


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> I never really overclocked before, so im only messing with the multiplier. Can you give me tips to get the chip stable? it only drops when i run Prime95, not while gaming and such.


go into bios and screenshot all your settings then we can help


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this or vrm temps which i can tell you is NOT your problem. no way you are stable at this voltage
> 
> 
> 
> I never really overclocked before, so im only messing with the multiplier. Can you give me tips to get the chip stable? it only drops when i run Prime95, not while gaming and such.
Click to expand...

number one... more volts,

increase CPU/NB by .1v from stock ( northbridge core )
increase Northbridge .1v from stock

more vcore

some of the better chips can get 4.7v @ 1.45-1.475v to give you a starting voltage for those speeds can less be done, yes i have seen one @5ghz 1.5v ... and i do mean one


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think yours is low for 5.1ghz man i get this on 4.9ghz first run




I closed everything out on that run, had other stuff running in background core parking is enabled as well, so i don't know if that will effect it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> 
> 
> I closed everything out on that run, had other stuff running in background core parking is enabled as well, so i don't know if that will effect it.


heres mine at 5.1 using my normal windows lol


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> number one... more volts,
> 
> increase CPU/NB by .1v from stock ( northbridge core )
> increase Northbridge .1v from stock
> 
> more vcore
> 
> some of the better chips can get 4.7v @ 1.45-1.475v to give you a starting voltage for those speeds can less be done, yes i have seen one @5ghz 1.5v ... and i do mean one


Here are the screen shots of my bios. Let me know if anything should be changed. Also, so it's not normal for cpu load to drop on some cores on prime95 tests? meaning 15+ minutes of stressing.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

=/ i just ran Prime95 @ 1.312 volts and it jumped to 1.392 volts on load, why does it fluctuate so much? and now my cores are at 100% all the time, no core drops, which is good, but now my temps go from 64C to 52C, goes up then down, then up then down.


----------



## vabeachboy0

What's the rest of the settings you running? I only have multi overclock, everything else is stock.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> What's the rest of the settings you running? I only have multi overclock, everything else is stock.





Spoiler: Warning: Secret!



thats a secret


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Secret!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a secret


Lol I bet it is. I'll try different setting when I get off of work.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why bother? 280x = 7970 rebrand more of a sidestep then a upgrade


Because my Rev 3.0 xfx dd 7950 give me 60 fps at high! That 280X gave him 120 @ ultra no?









And that's hitting 76-78 degrees C in 20 ambient after 2-3 hrs.

Oh and a 280x is a 7970 Ghz rebadge (and new chips being rolled out silently)

Edit: Rev 3.0 was my replacement when I RMA'ed her when she went pop! My Mrs has a Rev 1.0 which is a 7970 sold as a 7950







she gets better FPS than me... And mines overclocked! I feel inadequate!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Lol I bet it is. I'll try different setting when I get off of work.












i wasnt quite truthful in my 5.1 post lol, its late here









it must of crept up to nearly 5.2 as i get this just on multi 5.1 overclock, my ram at stock


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> =/ i just ran Prime95 @ 1.312 volts and it jumped to 1.392 volts on load, why does it fluctuate so much? and now my cores are at 100% all the time, no core drops, which is good, but now my temps go from 64C to 52C, goes up then down, then up then down.


"Load line calibration".
My guess is auto sets it to it's highest setting. I could be wrong, Kyad knows that board much better than I. If your aim is a more steady voltage redo your clock with slightly higher voltage and LLC at a lower level. My chip can do 4.6 @ 1.38 with ultra high LLC, so were back in the land of realistic voltages.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> =/ i just ran Prime95 @ 1.312 volts and it jumped to 1.392 volts on load, why does it fluctuate so much? and now my cores are at 100% all the time, no core drops, which is good, but now my temps go from 64C to 52C, goes up then down, then up then down.
> 
> 
> 
> "Load line calibration".
> My guess is auto sets it to it's highest setting. I could be wrong, Kyad knows that board much better than I. If your aim is a more steady voltage redo your clock with slightly higher voltage and LLC at a lower level. My chip can do 4.6 @ 1.38 with ultra high LLC, so were back in the land of realistic voltages.
Click to expand...

Mhmm, set LLC to a lower setting. "Auto" sucks. High would probably do best.


----------



## miklkit

New toy time!









You guys were beating my 9590 so I bumped it up to 5.1ghz.


----------



## LEFTYMAN

Hi!

I have my 8350 currently overclocked with extreme LLC and +0,75V cpu vcore offset (everything else is untouched).

At the moment it is rock stable and temperatures are kept within reasonable range thanks to a Noctua NH-d14.

Should I lower the llc and bump the vcore up? (vcore is slighly over 1.41V under load)

What are the advantages of llc vs pure Vcore rising?

thanks in advance for your help.

PS: please forgive my mistakes, english is not my mother language


----------



## jason387

Just broke the 13000 barrier-
http://valid.canardpc.com/t2p4aj


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LEFTYMAN*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I have my 8350 currently overclocked with extreme LLC and +0,75V cpu vcore offset (everything else is untouched).
> 
> At the moment it is rock stable and temperatures are kept within reasonable range thanks to a Noctua NH-d14.
> 
> Should I lower the llc and bump the vcore up? (vcore is slighly over 1.41V under load)
> 
> What are the advantages of llc vs pure Vcore rising?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> PS: please forgive my mistakes, english is not my mother language


LLC is fine to use as long as you keep the voltage and temps in check... As far as your question. It can help to lower the LLC or it may make no difference in temps.. It really depends on how the LLC reacts and how the VRMs run to keep the LLC. If it is fluctuating a lot under LLC then changing it to a lower setting most likely help with temps.

This is one of those things that are really hard to say. What motherboard are you using?


----------



## LEFTYMAN

It is a GA-990-FXA UD3. I have no thermal throttling due to VRM overheating. NH-D14 with a 14cm fan in the middle provides direct airflow over VRM heat sinks. They haven't throttled even after hours of prime95

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Ok so a little more tuning today and i think i finally have a stable 8320. The solution to my cores dropping when underload was my vcore like people on this thread said. 1.28v was too low, so i bumped it to 1.312V idle and it goes up to 1.376 on load. I'm at 4.6ghz but im scared to push it more since im already reaching 61C on load temps max. I think ill keep it this way for now. Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and gave me some tips!. Next is my ram, i have amd 1866 but it shows as 1600, but that my friends is for another thread lol. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Ok so a little more tuning today and i think i finally have a stable 8320. The solution to my cores dropping when underload was my vcore like people on this thread said. 1.28v was too low, so i bumped it to 1.312V idle and it goes up to 1.376 on load. I'm at 4.6ghz but im scared to push it more since im already reaching 61C on load temps max. I think ill keep it this way for now. Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and gave me some tips!. Next is my ram, i have amd 1866 but it shows as 1600, but that my friends is for another thread lol. Thanks a lot!


Use very high or maximum not standard. Standard testing with IBT is far far from stable.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Ok so a little more tuning today and i think i finally have a stable 8320. The solution to my cores dropping when underload was my vcore like people on this thread said. 1.28v was too low, so i bumped it to 1.312V idle and it goes up to 1.376 on load. I'm at 4.6ghz but im scared to push it more since im already reaching 61C on load temps max. I think ill keep it this way for now. Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and gave me some tips!. Next is my ram, i have amd 1866 but it shows as 1600, but that my friends is for another thread lol. Thanks a lot!


1.376v under load? Sissy, I have to push 1.46v to be stable at those clocks.


----------



## Durvelle27

Welp guys its official. I'm making the transition to the darker side Lol. i7 arrived the other day


----------



## Woundingchaney

Is there any relevant upgrade path for the 8300 series for AM3+ being proposed??


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Welp guys its official. I'm making the transition to the darker side Lol. i7 arrived the other day


intel is hardly the dark side







just the much more expensive side with not quite as much performance per dollar in general... but hey, if I had the $$ to get what I want, it'd be one of the extreme intel cpu's







but alas I'm stuck on AMD till I win the lottery lol..


----------



## X-Alt

Yeah, could anyone get this somewhere more popular, I am sure people out there will sign it. I will send it out to the Phenom club..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Ok so a little more tuning today and i think i finally have a stable 8320. The solution to my cores dropping when underload was my vcore like people on this thread said. 1.28v was too low, so i bumped it to 1.312V idle and it goes up to 1.376 on load. I'm at 4.6ghz but im scared to push it more since im already reaching 61C on load temps max. I think ill keep it this way for now. Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and gave me some tips!. Next is my ram, i have amd 1866 but it shows as 1600, but that my friends is for another thread lol. Thanks a lot!


first of all, you are no where close to stable as you are using standard IBT you need to use AVX IBT (link in the first page of the thread)

Find your VID and that is your lowest voltage. *for stock clocks pushing a 600mhz overclock while starving the processor for power isn't gunna work

also your temps are fine for that particular test, CPU 0 is your core temps,

for the love of cmos, go make your self a rig builder, top right hand site of any page on this forum.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Just broke the 13000 barrier-
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t2p4aj


You beat a 9590 single threaded. It seems BH4 likes fast ram. It got faster for me when I bumped up the FSB than bumping the MULTI. My ram is now running at 1996mhz dual channel stable with a FSB of 214. Can you go farther than that?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

looks more like they gave up to me than waiting on something better... they are releasing steamroller in the apu units... even if its a "dud" it would still be welcomed by many... I'd love to play with it... I didn't get pildriver because I thought it was going to be the best thing since sliced bread, I got it because I wanted to play... people like me will certainly want to try it out even if its not the greatest.... and in my opinion bulldozer wasn't ready, nor was piledriver when released.... many of us on here discovered that getting more out of the chip than stock was easy... I haven't ran into one 8350 yet that wouldn't hit 4.4ghz fairly easy.. I've heard some mention that theirs wouldn't, but I don't know that they just didn't have a good mobo or the know how... either way... mine hits 5.2 ghz easy... soooo I can't help but to wonder what steamroller would do... and since they originally said it would be here in 2013 I kinda want it lol... even if late... I'm actually thinking of building an apu based system just to play with it... but atm $$ is a bit low so I'll have to wait... if it came out in an am3+ chip I'd find a way to buy it since it would be a quick upgrade... the 9590 chip... nah.. just not worth it since I'm able to hit over 5ghz on my little H80 with my 8350... but since there is no chip on the horizon for me, my next upgrade will likely be a nice custom loop so I can make a real OC attempt to pass 5.2 ... right now I can't push tooo hard due to heat getting out of control even for verification attempts at that level...

I did read today though that amd didn't end of the line the FX series..... sooo maybe you are right on the excavator theory.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah, if you don't want to sign its all good... and really I do understand your point... but amd has a history of never getting it right even after tons of delays... a history of focusing on trying to get something right tooo long and it still being wrong after years of delays... the first fx line was great.. and even competed with intel... if they are seriously focusing on reproducing that work and actually competing with intel... then great.. I'll wait... but I have to say I don't see that happening anytime soon as most of their press releases state that they are shifting their focus on the apu mainstream line... sooo this petition may just be whats needed to convince them to shift some focus back on the performance end of things by letting them know that some customers haven't given up on them yet.. .in fact, I'm intrigued by the extreme clock speeds that are being achieved... I just wish the ipc was better.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, if you don't want to sign its all good... and really I do understand your point... but amd has a history of never getting it right even after tons of delays... a history of focusing on trying to get something right tooo long and it still being wrong after years of delays... the first fx line was great.. and even competed with intel... if they are seriously focusing on reproducing that work and actually competing with intel... then great.. I'll wait... but I have to say I don't see that happening anytime soon as most of their press releases state that they are shifting their focus on the apu mainstream line... sooo this petition may just be whats needed to convince them to shift some focus back on the performance end of things by letting them know that some customers haven't given up on them yet.. .in fact, I'm intrigued by the extreme clock speeds that are being achieved... I just wish the ipc was better.


being this back to my first post on this.. the process likely isn't ready to prepare the silicon.

from what i'm seeing 7850k seems to to be limited to a ghz or less OC in enthusiast hands. (check flak3r and yawa's posts) this might be due to the process change.

putting a FX out on that process would be suicide.

PS: woot just realize i got a flame


----------



## Minotaurtoo

congrats on the flame... don't get burned lol

and maybe that's why... but then, even excavator may suffer the same fate... who knows... but I do know one thing... amd needs to know that enthusiasts are still interested... and they need to do something before we loose interest... I'm even looking at intel for my next chip... even if it costs me an arm and a leg... just because I don't see an out yet for this aging chip... I had plans on giving this one to my wife and getting a steamroller based system... but that idea died and now it seems it may not even be an amd based system... who knows... I keep dreaming of the next big thing and hoping amd will once again be in real competition...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> looks more like they gave up to me than waiting on something better... they are releasing steamroller in the apu units... even if its a "dud" it would still be welcomed by many... I'd love to play with it... I didn't get pildriver because I thought it was going to be the best thing since sliced bread, I got it because I wanted to play... people like me will certainly want to try it out even if its not the greatest.... and in my opinion bulldozer wasn't ready, nor was piledriver when released.... many of us on here discovered that getting more out of the chip than stock was easy... I haven't ran into one 8350 yet that wouldn't hit 4.4ghz fairly easy.. I've heard some mention that theirs wouldn't, but I don't know that they just didn't have a good mobo or the know how... either way... mine hits 5.2 ghz easy... soooo I can't help but to wonder what steamroller would do... and since they originally said it would be here in 2013 I kinda want it lol... even if late... I'm actually thinking of building an apu based system just to play with it... but atm $$ is a bit low so I'll have to wait... if it came out in an am3+ chip I'd find a way to buy it since it would be a quick upgrade... the 9590 chip... nah.. just not worth it since I'm able to hit over 5ghz on my little H80 with my 8350... but since there is no chip on the horizon for me, my next upgrade will likely be a nice custom loop so I can make a real OC attempt to pass 5.2 ... right now I can't push tooo hard due to heat getting out of control even for verification attempts at that level...
> 
> I did read today though that amd didn't end of the line the FX series..... sooo maybe you are right on the excavator theory.


Has anyone not realized how AMD is releasing these chips? It went BD > Llano to introduce APU then it went Trinity > PD to push mobile market. Richland was PD refresh for APUs in order to make sure that Warsaw (server PD refresh) would work.. Then we see Centrion (or rather 9xxx series).

If we follow the chain of events and use common sense. If they are going to release something it would be already thought up as. AMD is staying very tight lipped for a reason. I support that reason. My opinion is that we will see a Steamroller FX however it will be in 6-9months from now, AKA just like it was for the transition from Trinity and from Richland to the AM3+ sockets.

So NO the petition wont do anything and is not worth it and there is no reason to push a chip company to do so or else we will end up with another BD...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> because i don't support it, i want amd to take their time and do it right not rush something when very little is around to support it.


^this

:soapbox:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

love that soapbox... but there have been some news releases saying that steamroller isn't coming... I can't find the link atm... but I do remember reading them... maybe they are wrong... lol it is the internet after all. and I had considered that delay... just last time there was news by now of a release coming to FX chips... I do remember that well... and waited on it... but this time its hit apu market and no news.... soo pardon me for making a slight bit of assumption... since the road map no longer shows anything but piledriver on the FX line as far as the eye can see... at least on the road maps I've seen released lately.

edit: ok.. found the article I read originally http://techreport.com/news/25658/amd-fx-family-wont-get-a-steamroller-update-next-year


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> love that soapbox... but there have been some news releases saying that steamroller isn't coming... I can't find the link atm... but I do remember reading them... maybe they are wrong... lol it is the internet after all. and I had considered that delay... just last time there was news by now of a release coming to FX chips... I do remember that well... and waited on it... but this time its hit apu market and no news.... soo pardon me for making a slight bit of assumption... since the road map no longer shows anything but piledriver on the FX line as far as the eye can see... at least on the road maps I've seen released lately.


My rebuttal is that AMD is being a lot more tight lipped than before. They had to put news out for PD for PR because of the flop that BD was to save face. Now they are back on track and we are waiting to to see what happens. I saw that article from WCCFTech (which is a 50 50 chance at best and always should be taken with a grain of salt)

Then it spreads.. and other articles post same information siting it as truth.

All I am saying is that there is a chance and there may not be. Either way come excavator we will be looking at a unified socket and AM3+ will be dead.

As far as the road maps are concerned look at the Hawaii GPUs.. they were not announced on any roadmaps but look at what happened with them.

Your link is only siting this http://wccftech.com/amd-possibly-abandoning-entire-fx-processors-lineup/


----------



## Minotaurtoo

tight lipped is what scares me, maybe like you said they just don't want another bulldozer incident.... I've just been reading an article from December referencing a road map showing piledriver on to the end of 2015... I don't put much into it since they didn't even provide a graphic, much less a link to their source ... but like you said.. who knows really.. the latest gpu's were a bit of a surprise and I still hold out hope for amd for now...


----------



## PimpSkyline

I signed, why not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Welp guys its official. I'm making the transition to the darker side Lol. i7 arrived the other day


Wanna donate that CPU for a good cause?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> being this back to my first post on this.. the process likely isn't ready to prepare the silicon.
> 
> from what i'm seeing 7850k seems to to be limited to a ghz or less OC in enthusiast hands. (check flak3r and yawa's posts) this might be due to the process change.
> 
> putting a FX out on that process would be suicide.
> 
> PS: woot just realize i got a flame


really? Overclockers got 4.7 out of their chip with the GPU Boosted to 1020.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

IT is time! lets see if I remember how to push these guys

http://valid.canardpc.com/44g01s


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IT is time! lets see if I remember how to push these guys
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/44g01s


I got a 1090T to play with but no time. Be good to have a lil bench competition some time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IT is time! lets see if I remember how to push these guys
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/44g01s


My spidey senses are tingling, is there possibly a friendly X6 thuban overclocking competition to be had amongst the Vishera brethren ?

1100T should be a stout competitor in your hands fears.

I've got a 1045T that I've been meaning to test the limits of, anyone else have an X6 thuban begging for abuse?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I got a 1090T to play with but no time. Be good to have a lil bench competition some time.


I am seeing how far I can go then I will be selling it most likely

BUUUUUTtt since every one has had the intentions.. Lets set the benchies then.. Lets do a series of 3 or four.. Ill let you name them


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My spidey senses are tingling, is there possibly a friendly X6 thuban overclocking competition to be had amongst the Vishera brethren ?
> 
> 1100T should be a stout competitor in your hands fears.
> 
> I've got a 1045T that I've been meaning to test the limits of, anyone else have an X6 thuban begging for abuse?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am seeing how far I can go then I will be selling it most likely
> 
> BUUUUUTtt since every one has had the intentions.. Lets set the benchies then.. Lets do a series of 3 or four.. Ill let you name them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My spidey senses are tingling, is there possibly a friendly X6 thuban overclocking competition to be had amongst the Vishera brethren ?
> 
> 1100T should be a stout competitor in your hands fears.
> 
> I've got a 1045T that I've been meaning to test the limits of, anyone else have an X6 thuban begging for abuse?


I, gentleman will stand tall and bench on behalf of all the other fellow FX 6300 owners


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am seeing how far I can go then I will be selling it most likely
> 
> BUUUUUTtt since every one has had the intentions.. Lets set the benchies then.. Lets do a series of 3 or four.. Ill let you name them


Definitely be benching this week then.

Cinebench 11.5
Superpi 1m
Superpi 32m
Hwbot prime

Be good to see how they compete under similar conditions


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> really? Overclockers got 4.7 out of their chip with the GPU Boosted to 1020.


4.7 is 1ghz.., also only talking about the CPU, igpu is waiting on software to leverage its yet to be seen advantage (and if it is done right advantage might be a bit of an understatement)

this doesn't seem to be a thermal barrier from what i can tell..

considering that we are also talking about a chip for enthusiasts. would you be happy with a steam roller that doesn't clock better then your Vishera in an 8 core format?

the processes to produce kaveri and the process to produce vishera are different. i don't know or understand the specifics

but i would rather a higher performance process to be used on a high performance enthusiast chip

i still stand by my past post, a steamroller FX before q4 2014 would be near suicide for AMD.

1. high performance processes isn't ready,
2. HSA support is waiting to take off.
3. enumerable lunch bugs to fix
4. XDMA compatibility yet to be turned on
5. no socket to support it right now.

I can't see amd dropping the igpu just to make a SR fx sooner when that was the point of steam roller, parallelism i can't see them ditching that on a semi stagnant platform that can be revived in a mediocre way once mantle hits ( i say mediocre because no all devs are using it and all that jazz) and all they have to do for that is tweak software and make sure that FX chips are available when it finally works on certain high profile titles *cough* star citizin *cough*

there is just no logic in releasing steam roller without an igpu or a way to talk directly with dGPU (xdma stuff here boyo) and going xdma limits it to all of 3 graphic chips.. and their second variations (so 6 models.)

so they are stuck with exclusivity if they want to do it. woot woot SR FX but its only better then vishera when paired with a r9 290+

nobody wants that..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I got a 1090T to play with but no time. Be good to have a lil bench competition some time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am seeing how far I can go then I will be selling it most likely
> 
> BUUUUUTtt since every one has had the intentions.. Lets set the benchies then.. Lets do a series of 3 or four.. Ill let you name them
Click to expand...

Ok, as the only locked multiplier chip in the competition, I vote for stock cooling only! ( might give my 95 watt chip a chance )









Juuuust kiddin


----------



## d1nky

Sorted.

Hwbot rules apply, submissions on there and just post best links here


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, as the only locked multiplier chip in the competition, I vote for stock cooling only! ( might give my 95 watt chip a chance )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juuuust kiddin


LOL welllll I sadly only have 1 motherboard and can't be be bothered to take it out to mount the brackets then to go back and put a stock HS on







Besides these chips love FSB which goes into your favor. I have already found my chips IMC weak point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Hwbot rules apply, submissions on there and just post best links here


For Superpi are we running with or with out the x87 instruction fix?


----------



## d1nky

With the conditioner. Screw 32m without that, would take 20mins!

I haven't even used my 1090t yet lol


----------



## Frogeye

Ok I finally had a nice cool morning here in San Diego. It's been warm lately! Sorry to all you people experiencing the Polar Vortex.

I was able to successfully finish an OCCT linpack run of 11 minutes at 4.8ghz / VCORE 1.334.







Not bad considering I'm using an H110 (push/pull), a small fan on the rear of the socket, and a small fan blowing on the front heatsinks to keep it cool. I think the Thermal paste is working better since this is a recent new build. I need to BF4 test this







.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> With the conditioner. Screw 32m without that, would take 20mins!
> 
> I haven't even used my 1090t yet lol


Ok now that we have the rules set.. Im working on getting 4.3 going well

http://valid.canardpc.com/m0u05n


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Ok I finally had a nice cool morning here in San Diego. It's been warm lately! Sorry to all you people experiencing the Polar Vortex.
> 
> I was able to successfully finish an OCCT linpack run of 11 minutes at 4.8ghz / VCORE 1.334.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering I'm using an H110 (push/pull), a small fan on the rear of the socket, and a small fan blowing on the front heatsinks to keep it cool. I think the Thermal paste is working better since this is a recent new build. I need to BF4 test this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dam, good overclock. 4.8 on 1.334, imma try running mine on OCCT.

PS: For intel burn test, on very high do i do it once or 10 times? its taking 189 seconds to finish one pass......


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Ok I finally had a nice cool morning here in San Diego. It's been warm lately! Sorry to all you people experiencing the Polar Vortex.
> 
> I was able to successfully finish an OCCT linpack run of 11 minutes at 4.8ghz / VCORE 1.334.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering I'm using an H110 (push/pull), a small fan on the rear of the socket, and a small fan blowing on the front heatsinks to keep it cool. I think the Thermal paste is working better since this is a recent new build. I need to BF4 test this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


try that with 10 runs of AVX ibt max memory


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try that with 10 runs of AVX ibt max memory


Max memory? I have 16GB memory, that would take forever to do 10 passes.... is it recommended to take out ram sticks?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Max memory? I have 16GB memory, that would take forever to do 10 passes.... is it recommended to take out ram sticks?


occt doesn't quite stress the computer enough to ensure stabilty IMHO

it is a wonderful tool to use to see your ripple and other power stats etc, but it is just not as intense as IBT especially the AVX version (available in the first post on the thread if it is needed )

I'm not gunna lie to you, i'm expecting this clock @ those voltages to fail utterly, (keep in mind negative results mean instability)

however if it does not fail, (not outside the realm of possible for a golden chip) find out what your VID is without ANY power saving features on. and pay for a custom loop kuz dear ohm if your chiup can do that stabaly you've hit something way beyond the scope of jack pot


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, as the only locked multiplier chip in the competition, I vote for stock cooling only! ( might give my 95 watt chip a chance )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juuuust kiddin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL welllll I sadly only have 1 motherboard and can't be be bothered to take it out to mount the brackets then to go back and put a stock HS on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides these chips love FSB which goes into your favor. I have already found my chips IMC weak point.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Hwbot rules apply, submissions on there and just post best links here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For Superpi are we running with or with out the x87 instruction fix?
Click to expand...

It's settled then, 13.5 maximum multiplier....lol


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> occt doesn't quite stress the computer enough to ensure stabilty IMHO
> 
> it is a wonderful tool to use to see your ripple and other power stats etc, but it is just not as intense as IBT especially the AVX version (available in the first post on the thread if it is needed )
> 
> I'm not gunna lie to you, i'm expecting this clock @ those voltages to fail utterly, (keep in mind negative results mean instability)
> 
> however if it does not fail, (not outside the realm of possible for a golden chip) find out what your VID is without ANY power saving features on. and pay for a custom loop kuz dear ohm if your chiup can do that stabaly you've hit something way beyond the scope of jack pot


How do i check my VID? Also i just did Intel burn test AVX version on Very high and i did 2 passes which one pass lasted 244 seconds and the 2nd pass 382 seconds... that seems a bit way too long, i seen results of 40 seconds and such. i think my ram being 16GB doesn't help. any other way to test just the CPU alone?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's settled then, 13.5 maximum multiplier....lol


Sounds good. Im down to a 14x multi any way at 4.2 benchable. 4.3 just wont do it for me. .Not sure why but video drivers keep failing causing a BSOD on me


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> How do i check my VID? Also i just did Intel burn test AVX version on Very high and i did 2 passes which one pass lasted 244 seconds and the 2nd pass 382 seconds... that seems a bit way too long, i seen results of 40 seconds and such. i think my ram being 16GB doesn't help. any other way to test just the CPU alone?


hwinfo sensor section has it available by default (vid related)

244s sound on the high end for 16gb, the second timing would be your clue here..

you need more voltage.

the reason you want to test cpu and memory at the same time is on FX the IMC takes some voltage from Vcore boost and the rest from the cpu/nb volt settings.

why would you want to exclude memory from the test? it is something that your CPU is ALWAYS interfacing with.

you've get closer to proper results if you take half your ram out off your system then excluding it from the stress test.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's settled then, 13.5 maximum multiplier....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. Im down to a 14x multi any way at 4.2 benchable. 4.3 just wont do it for me. .Not sure why but video drivers keep failing causing a BSOD on me
Click to expand...

I'm just kidding , if i get discouraged with the 1045 , I can mess with one of my 960T's







. No holds barred








EDIT:
Finally put the Richland under water - http://valid.canardpc.com/60sz1m
Really like the motherboard


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hwinfo sensor section has it available by default (vid related)
> 
> 244s sound on the high end for 16gb, the second timing would be your clue here..
> 
> you need more voltage.
> 
> the reason you want to test cpu and memory at the same time is on FX the IMC takes some voltage from Vcore boost and the rest from the cpu/nb volt settings.
> 
> why would you want to exclude memory from the test? it is something that your CPU is ALWAYS interfacing with.
> 
> you've get closer to proper results if you take half your ram out off your system then excluding it from the stress test.


Yeah i'm just confused, i think my ram isn't right... it's running at 1600 even tho it's 1866.. I see other peoples intel burn tests and none take 280 seconds+ to finish -_-


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Yeah i'm just confused, i think my ram isn't right... it's running at 1600 even tho it's 1866.. I see other peoples intel burn tests and none take 280 seconds+ to finish -_-


if your needing help, rig builder in the top right corner of every page would be the first step so we know what you are dealing with.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if your needing help, rig builder in the top right corner of every page would be the first step so we know what you are dealing with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if your needing help, rig builder in the top right corner of every page would be the first step so we know what you are dealing with.


weird, i thought i did that last night... ill do it in a sec. I just bumped up my Vcore to 1.36 to try to add a little more mhz to my overclock, just ran almost 30 minutes of prime 4.6ghz @ 1.36, it jumps to 1.408 at times but usually stays at 1.392V.

Also, the cpu monitor software on the left shows VID, is that what you were talking about?. Brb going to bump this to 4.9ghz lol, or try to.

PS: the Vcore is 1.328 on idle, idk why it bumps up to 1.408 on load sometimes


----------



## Minotaurtoo

LLC on extreme will do that... do you have yours on extreme in the bios or in some overclocking software.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> LLC on extreme will do that... do you have yours on extreme in the bios or in some overclocking software.


Nah i have it on Ultra high, should i lower it?


----------



## miklkit

IBT AVX on very high will use 4gb of the 16gb you have, and should take 80-90 seconds per pass at 4.6ghz.

I have run IBT AVX on custom with 12 gb of ram used and it took 430-460 seconds a pass at 4.7ghz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Nah i have it on Ultra high, should i lower it?


the idea of LLC is to set it where your voltage doesn't drop or go up when the cpu is under stress... too high of setting and you get voltage spikes that can give false stable readings on stress tests... too low and the voltage will drop during stress tests and could lead to loss of stability... I actually passed IBT AVX edition with 1.25 vcore and extreme LLC settings @4.2 ghz, but when I performed a light load test on it, it failed every time because the LLC didn't respond to the light load... so the cpu didn't have enough voltage... that's a little tidbit I just learned recently btw... I didn't know you could get false positives like that... it even passed 30mins worth of prime running with no cores dropping.. but the single thread test failed everytime. Thats why I've come to the conclusion that LLC should be set to where it holds your voltage as close as possible to what you set it at. That and I remembered reading it somewhere before


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the idea of LLC is to set it where your voltage doesn't drop or go up when the cpu is under stress... too high of setting and you get voltage spikes that can give false stable readings on stress tests... too low and the voltage will drop during stress tests and could lead to loss of stability... I actually passed IBT AVX edition with 1.25 vcore and extreme LLC settings @4.2 ghz, but when I performed a light load test on it, it failed every time because the LLC didn't respond to the light load... so the cpu didn't have enough voltage... that's a little tidbit I just learned recently btw... I didn't know you could get false positives like that... it even passed 30mins worth of prime running with no cores dropping.. but the single thread test failed everytime. Thats why I've come to the conclusion that LLC should be set to where it holds your voltage as close as possible to what you set it at. That and I remembered reading it somewhere before


Great explanation thank you!. I'm actually running my LLC on "Regular" right now instead of auto, the one above Regular is Medium. I am running Prime right now and you're right my voltage is staying way under it was. I'm at 1.344 load with a random jump of 1.392 which was regular on load before. it's 90% of the time at 1.344 now. All my cores are at 100% still, ill take a screen shot after the 25 minute test. Thank you for the insight. I'm learning little by little more on how to overclock thanks to this forum =).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Ok so a little more tuning today and i think i finally have a stable 8320. The solution to my cores dropping when underload was my vcore like people on this thread said. 1.28v was too low, so i bumped it to 1.312V idle and it goes up to 1.376 on load. I'm at 4.6ghz but im scared to push it more since im already reaching 61C on load temps max. I think ill keep it this way for now. Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and gave me some tips!. Next is my ram, i have amd 1866 but it shows as 1600, but that my friends is for another thread lol. Thanks a lot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Ok so a little more tuning today and i think i finally have a stable 8320. The solution to my cores dropping when underload was my vcore like people on this thread said. 1.28v was too low, so i bumped it to 1.312V idle and it goes up to 1.376 on load. I'm at 4.6ghz but im scared to push it more since im already reaching 61C on load temps max. I think ill keep it this way for now. Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me and gave me some tips!. Next is my ram, i have amd 1866 but it shows as 1600, but that my friends is for another thread lol. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, you are no where close to stable as you are using standard IBT you need to use AVX IBT (link in the first page of the thread)
> 
> Find your VID and that is your lowest voltage. *for stock clocks pushing a 600mhz overclock while starving the processor for power isn't gunna work
> 
> also your temps are fine for that particular test, CPU 0 is your core temps,
> 
> for the love of cmos, go make your self a rig builder, top right hand site of any page on this forum.
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, if you don't want to sign its all good... and really I do understand your point... but amd has a history of never getting it right even after tons of delays... a history of focusing on trying to get something right tooo long and it still being wrong after years of delays... the first fx line was great.. and even competed with intel... if they are seriously focusing on reproducing that work and actually competing with intel... then great.. I'll wait... but I have to say I don't see that happening anytime soon as most of their press releases state that they are shifting their focus on the apu mainstream line... sooo this petition may just be whats needed to convince them to shift some focus back on the performance end of things by letting them know that some customers haven't given up on them yet.. .in fact, I'm intrigued by the extreme clock speeds that are being achieved... I just wish the ipc was better.


please look at on die memory controler, x64, how are these close to wrong, they do stuff you dont like, that i agree with even if amd does not compete with intel, they said they were not trying, they were going in a different direction, which they are, and i think it is the right direction
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, if you don't want to sign its all good... and really I do understand your point... but amd has a history of never getting it right even after tons of delays... a history of focusing on trying to get something right tooo long and it still being wrong after years of delays... the first fx line was great.. and even competed with intel... if they are seriously focusing on reproducing that work and actually competing with intel... then great.. I'll wait... but I have to say I don't see that happening anytime soon as most of their press releases state that they are shifting their focus on the apu mainstream line... sooo this petition may just be whats needed to convince them to shift some focus back on the performance end of things by letting them know that some customers haven't given up on them yet.. .in fact, I'm intrigued by the extreme clock speeds that are being achieved... I just wish the ipc was better.
> 
> 
> 
> being this back to my first post on this.. the process likely isn't ready to prepare the silicon.
> 
> from what i'm seeing 7850k seems to to be limited to a ghz or less OC in enthusiast hands. (check flak3r and yawa's posts) this might be due to the process change.
> 
> putting a FX out on that process would be suicide.
> 
> PS: woot just realize i got a flame
Click to expand...

congrats but i totally agree


----------



## Sold13xr

A simple question, is okey to overclock the HT speed on 970 boards? I have the Asus m5A97 PRO board and it supports only up to 2400HT but if I increase the FSB I can get higher value right now I have 2700/2700 nb/ht on my FX-8350, is it to much for the board? or should I decrease the value back to stock?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Great explanation thank you!. I'm actually running my LLC on "Regular" right now instead of auto, the one above Regular is Medium. I am running Prime right now and you're right my voltage is staying way under it was. I'm at 1.344 load with a random jump of 1.392 which was regular on load before. it's 90% of the time at 1.344 now. All my cores are at 100% still, ill take a screen shot after the 25 minute test. Thank you for the insight. I'm learning little by little more on how to overclock thanks to this forum =).


glad to help... LLC is a funny thing too.. .each persons board and chip will react different... I have to set mine at very high to maintain stable voltage.. only extreme causes spikes and anything less than very high allows too much drop in voltage...


----------



## Mega Man

you can yes, but ht ocing causes corruption if not stable, not saying dont do it, but be warned ( i run 3900ht ) the only way i know to really stress that is
1 quadfire + benches for gpus,
2 rendering ( yep dvdfab is my new stability test, as imo it pushes harder then ibt-avx or prime )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm just kidding , if i get discouraged with the 1045 , I can mess with one of my 960T's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No holds barred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Finally put the Richland under water - http://valid.canardpc.com/60sz1m
> Really like the motherboard
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The Games have begun

http://hwbot.org/submission/2486027_f3ers_2_ash3s_hwbot_prime_phenom_ii_x6_1100t_be_3118.02_pps


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can yes, but ht ocing causes corruption if not stable, not saying dont do it, but be warned ( i run 3900ht ) the only way i know to really stress that is
> 1 quadfire + benches for gpus,
> 2 rendering ( yep dvdfab is my new stability test, as imo it pushes harder then ibt-avx or prime )


I increased that NB HT votlage to 1.25v look stable to me dunno xD


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> glad to help... LLC is a funny thing too.. .each persons board and chip will react different... I have to set mine at very high to maintain stable voltage.. only extreme causes spikes and anything less than very high allows too much drop in voltage...




=) looks a lot better now, no more inconsistant fluctuations thanks a lot!. I think i will keep these settings since it looks nice and this is my 24/7 rig.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird, i thought i did that last night... ill do it in a sec. I just bumped up my Vcore to 1.36 to try to add a little more mhz to my overclock, just ran almost 30 minutes of prime 4.6ghz @ 1.36, it jumps to 1.408 at times but usually stays at 1.392V.
> 
> Also, the cpu monitor software on the left shows VID, is that what you were talking about?. Brb going to bump this to 4.9ghz lol, or try to.
> 
> PS: the Vcore is 1.328 on idle, idk why it bumps up to 1.408 on load sometimes


OK, first of all let me get this outta the way

DROOL

ok now that, we have got that outta the way.

Based on your Vid that you've displayed and the read out, you might just have a golden chip.

nice low vid.. might be a touch low for water cooling but that will be a might high clocking ln2 chip at the very least.

based on your statements you are using some form of ASUS board that isn't the Saberkitty or the Crosshair.

so get that rig builder done!

also High LLC on asus board will allow you to see some Vdroop and no v boost.

a little bit of Vboost is fine alot of vboost is not.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> 
> 
> =) looks a lot better now, no more inconsistant fluctuations thanks a lot!. I think i will keep these settings since it looks nice and this is my 24/7 rig.


that's a nice chip for sure.. good work.. I bet with that chip hitting 5ghz will be a breeze so long as your cooling keeps the heat down, but that low vid for 4.6 ghz is fantastic for it to even pass a few mins of prime... I'd go for the 5ghz mark... the way that chip is clocking I bet it won't take much more than mine does to even hit 4.5ghz lol.. I have to run 1.38 vcore to get 4.5 to pass IBT avx... and then just to be sure I bump it to 1.41 or so... to get 4.6 to pass the same test I have to run 1.44 vid lol and 1.48 or so for 4.7... ...


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OK, first of all let me get this outta the way
> 
> DROOL
> 
> ok now that, we have got that outta the way.
> 
> Based on your Vid that you've displayed and the read out, you might just have a golden chip.
> 
> nice low vid.. might be a touch low for water cooling but that will be a might high clocking ln2 chip at the very least.
> 
> based on your statements you are using some form of ASUS board that isn't the Saberkitty or the Crosshair.
> 
> so get that rig builder done!
> 
> also High LLC on asus board will allow you to see some Vdroop and no v boost.
> 
> a little bit of Vboost is fine alot of vboost is not.


Thanks, i also lowered the Vcore significantly by setting my LLC to Regular instead of Ultra High thanks to Minotaurtoo. And the board i use is the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3, I don't know if my SigRig updated but i added it again. Not sure why it's not showing, do i have to enable it in settings?

EDIT: Nvm i got it haha, also, how do i put the signature of the 8320 Club?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that's a nice chip for sure.. good work.. I bet with that chip hitting 5ghz will be a breeze so long as your cooling keeps the heat down, but that low vid for 4.6 ghz is fantastic for it to even pass a few mins of prime... I'd go for the 5ghz mark... the way that chip is clocking I bet it won't take much more than mine does to even hit 4.5ghz lol.. I have to run 1.38 vcore to get 4.5 to pass IBT avx... and then just to be sure I bump it to 1.41 or so... to get 4.6 to pass the same test I have to run 1.44 vid lol and 1.48 or so for 4.7... ...


Thanks man, ill try to push it to 5ghz once i am more familiar. I am just messing with the Multiplier and Vcore right now. I see that there is a ton of settings like HT Link and NB Frequency that i have no idea about. My ram also still doesn't register as the 1866 it is factory set to, still at 1600 =/. But if it's not broken why try to fix it right? haha =P Thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Thanks, i also lowered the Vcore significantly by setting my LLC to Regular instead of Ultra High thanks to Minotaurtoo. And the board i use is the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3, I don't know if my SigRig updated but i added it again. Not sure why it's not showing, do i have to enable it in settings?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm i got it haha, also, how do i put the signature of the 8320 Club?


you must edit your sig..

and thats a 8320????? damn your gunna give kyad's a run for its money! grats

and from what i've read rev 1s of the UD3 are nice


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you must edit your sig..
> 
> and thats a 8320????? damn your gunna give kyad's a run for its money! grats
> 
> and from what i've read rev 1s of the UD3 are nice


Yeah it's a 8320, sorry about the late update, i joined back in 2010 and totally forgot how it works when it comes to editing the profile. I usually just creep around the forums lol. Can you help me understand why it sais 733mhz above my picture and how can i change it lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Tipping my hand a bit
N620 cooler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Just doing my part to keep the Consumer's Happy.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing my part to keep the Consumer's Happy.


is that eurotruck simulator?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.7 is 1ghz.., also only talking about the CPU, igpu is waiting on software to leverage its yet to be seen advantage (and if it is done right advantage might be a bit of an understatement)
> 
> this doesn't seem to be a thermal barrier from what i can tell..
> 
> considering that we are also talking about a chip for enthusiasts. would you be happy with a steam roller that doesn't clock better then your Vishera in an 8 core format?
> 
> the processes to produce kaveri and the process to produce vishera are different. i don't know or understand the specifics
> 
> but i would rather a higher performance process to be used on a high performance enthusiast chip
> 
> i still stand by my past post, a steamroller FX before q4 2014 would be near suicide for AMD.
> 
> 1. high performance processes isn't ready,
> 2. HSA support is waiting to take off.
> 3. enumerable lunch bugs to fix
> 4. XDMA compatibility yet to be turned on
> 5. no socket to support it right now.
> 
> I can't see amd dropping the igpu just to make a SR fx sooner when that was the point of steam roller, parallelism i can't see them ditching that on a semi stagnant platform that can be revived in a mediocre way once mantle hits ( i say mediocre because no all devs are using it and all that jazz) and all they have to do for that is tweak software and make sure that FX chips are available when it finally works on certain high profile titles *cough* star citizin *cough*
> 
> there is just no logic in releasing steam roller without an igpu or a way to talk directly with dGPU (xdma stuff here boyo) and going xdma limits it to all of 3 graphic chips.. and their second variations (so 6 models.)
> 
> so they are stuck with exclusivity if they want to do it. woot woot SR FX but its only better then vishera when paired with a r9 290+
> 
> nobody wants that..


I think they may have the high performance aspect sorted by he end of the year for the CPU space and maybe by then we will see 8 core variants of these running 4.0+ stock. I just want to know that AMD hasn't abandoned their hardcore fan base who buy their performance products.

As for the Igpu on my 8 core steamroller CPU it bothers me a bit because I know damn well its never going to be used and is just sucking up power and creating heat. If I had an Intel rig the first thing I would be looking for would be how to disable the igpu. Yes I know "HSA, Parrallel computing, HUMA, blah blah blah." But my primary use for my rig is gaming and developers are not going to be adopting HSA/HUMA very quickly. Look how long it too for games to finally use more than 1-2 CPU threads.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I think they may have the high performance aspect sorted by he end of the year for the CPU space and maybe by then we will see 8 core variants of these running 4.0+ stock. I just want to know that AMD hasn't abandoned their hardcore fan base who buy their performance products.
> 
> As for the Igpu on my 8 core steamroller CPU it bothers me a bit because I know damn well its never going to be used and is just sucking up power and creating heat. If I had an Intel rig the first thing I would be looking for would be how to disable the igpu. Yes I know "HSA, Parrallel computing, HUMA, blah blah blah." But my primary use for my rig is gaming and developers are not going to be adopting HSA/HUMA very quickly. Look how long it too for games to finally use more than 1-2 CPU threads.


i dont think it will take that long tbh


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> Just doing my part to keep the Consumer's Happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that eurotruck simulator?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.7 is 1ghz.., also only talking about the CPU, igpu is waiting on software to leverage its yet to be seen advantage (and if it is done right advantage might be a bit of an understatement)
> 
> this doesn't seem to be a thermal barrier from what i can tell..
> 
> considering that we are also talking about a chip for enthusiasts. would you be happy with a steam roller that doesn't clock better then your Vishera in an 8 core format?
> 
> the processes to produce kaveri and the process to produce vishera are different. i don't know or understand the specifics
> 
> but i would rather a higher performance process to be used on a high performance enthusiast chip
> 
> i still stand by my past post, a steamroller FX before q4 2014 would be near suicide for AMD.
> 
> 1. high performance processes isn't ready,
> 2. HSA support is waiting to take off.
> 3. enumerable lunch bugs to fix
> 4. XDMA compatibility yet to be turned on
> 5. no socket to support it right now.
> 
> I can't see amd dropping the igpu just to make a SR fx sooner when that was the point of steam roller, parallelism i can't see them ditching that on a semi stagnant platform that can be revived in a mediocre way once mantle hits ( i say mediocre because no all devs are using it and all that jazz) and all they have to do for that is tweak software and make sure that FX chips are available when it finally works on certain high profile titles *cough* star citizin *cough*
> 
> there is just no logic in releasing steam roller without an igpu or a way to talk directly with dGPU (xdma stuff here boyo) and going xdma limits it to all of 3 graphic chips.. and their second variations (so 6 models.)
> 
> so they are stuck with exclusivity if they want to do it. woot woot SR FX but its only better then vishera when paired with a r9 290+
> 
> nobody wants that..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they may have the high performance aspect sorted by he end of the year for the CPU space and maybe by then we will see 8 core variants of these running 4.0+ stock. I just want to know that AMD hasn't abandoned their hardcore fan base who buy their performance products.
> 
> As for the Igpu on my 8 core steamroller CPU it bothers me a bit because I know damn well its never going to be used and is just sucking up power and creating heat. If I had an Intel rig the first thing I would be looking for would be how to disable the igpu. Yes I know "HSA, Parrallel computing, HUMA, blah blah blah." But my primary use for my rig is gaming and developers are not going to be adopting HSA/HUMA very quickly. Look how long it too for games to finally use more than 1-2 CPU threads.
Click to expand...

*Yeah it is








*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I think they may have the high performance aspect sorted by he end of the year for the CPU space and maybe by then we will see 8 core variants of these running 4.0+ stock. I just want to know that AMD hasn't abandoned their hardcore fan base who buy their performance products.
> 
> As for the Igpu on my 8 core steamroller CPU it bothers me a bit because I know damn well its never going to be used and is just sucking up power and creating heat. If I had an Intel rig the first thing I would be looking for would be how to disable the igpu. Yes I know "HSA, Parrallel computing, HUMA, blah blah blah." But my primary use for my rig is gaming and developers are not going to be adopting HSA/HUMA very quickly. Look how long it too for games to finally use more than 1-2 CPU threads.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think it will take that long tbh
Click to expand...

And it might be a while for them to implement it. But lets hope not.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> is that eurotruck simulator?
> I think they may have the high performance aspect sorted by he end of the year for the CPU space and maybe by then we will see 8 core variants of these running 4.0+ stock. I just want to know that AMD hasn't abandoned their hardcore fan base who buy their performance products.
> 
> As for the Igpu on my 8 core steamroller CPU it bothers me a bit because I know damn well its never going to be used and is just sucking up power and creating heat. If I had an Intel rig the first thing I would be looking for would be how to disable the igpu. Yes I know "HSA, Parrallel computing, HUMA, blah blah blah." But my primary use for my rig is gaming and developers are not going to be adopting HSA/HUMA very quickly. Look how long it too for games to finally use more than 1-2 CPU threads.


end of the year = q4 2014

i would say they are not abandoning their performance product fan base, they had already said that FX isn't dead.

something i would like to point out is, we are not waiting on AMD for this, they have designs and plans out the yang, they need the fabs to be capable of those plans and designs. this is why they are not saying anything more then FX is not dead that is because that is all they can say.

getting the fabs ready is beyond amd control. so they don't give any speculation. instead let us as the consumer do the marketing for them at this point in time.

we are all talking about it with very little fact to back much up. and there is no such thing as bad press really.

the more we talk about it the more that is on Google the better the numbers from Google look in the board meetings to get approval and or funding for certain projects.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

so by speaking of it on here, we are in fact giving amd and perhaps even the foundries a good reason to keep on with the performance line... nice


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> so by speaking of it on here, we are in fact giving amd and perhaps even the foundries a good reason to keep on with the performance line... nice












community > random petition interms of weighting in marketing minds


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

anyone with a h220 swiftech variant or great willing to show me pictures of the AM3+ mounting hardware installed?

is it a proper 4 screw assembly? or the cheaped out corsair way for their H100i mounting only at two points?


----------



## Mega Man

4 pin
i have one but no pics

uses stock backplate

some people with the CVFz have to gring/cut down the mounting hardware, i mounted it without mods and have no issues with temps ! but if you are getting the h220 might as well buy a vrm block to match !!

i can get you pics though it mounts like every swiftech block to amd , there is a set of 2 brackets that attack to 2 holes on the unit and the 4 main screws go in from there

but i would recommend holding out till the h220x !!!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The Games have begun
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2486027_f3ers_2_ash3s_hwbot_prime_phenom_ii_x6_1100t_be_3118.02_pps


The max clock i was ever able to get stable was 4.5 on the crosshair V


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The max clock i was ever able to get stable was 4.5 on the crosshair V


That just means I need to push further. I think I was hitting a limit to the IMC on it, do you remember what speed ram you where at?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That just means I need to push further. I think I was hitting a limit to the IMC on it, do you remember what speed ram you where at?


i had the sammies on stock in that with 3000 nb


----------



## kahboom

Finally got my a fx-8350 to play nice with my corsair dominator gt's 2133mhz CL9 4x4gb kit, got it up to 2400mhz with 9-11-11-27 2T @ 1.68v, impressive compared to my last two 8350's which didn't like to run them even at 2133mhz, http://valid.canardpc.com/atahs5 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7849747


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The Games have begun
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2486027_f3ers_2_ash3s_hwbot_prime_phenom_ii_x6_1100t_be_3118.02_pps


sweet ill keep a note of the scores to beat, i dont have a working pc atm so only get online through my phone plus im pretty busy.

no more gaming, just benching from now.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I need some advice here, I've run Firestrike a fair number of times and on the odd occasion my Physics Score has been lower than it should be.

all these are the same settings (OC Bios Profile) but one is out of whack for some reason

Single 290: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1575084

CF 290's: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1531853

And a 7970: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1441733

both of the 290 scores are on the same driver, same Windows install everything.......i can't figure out why im over 1k lower though









Hopefully someone here has run into this problem before.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> sweet ill keep a note of the scores to beat, i dont have a working pc atm so only get online through my phone plus im pretty busy.
> 
> no more gaming, just benching from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same here. No PC ATM


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> anyone with a h220 swiftech variant or great willing to show me pictures of the AM3+ mounting hardware installed?
> 
> is it a proper 4 screw assembly? or the cheaped out corsair way for their H100i mounting only at two points?


Its a "4 screw assembly", depending on the version Glacer: put a screw->spring->washer in each of the four holes or if you have the Swiftech, go ahead to putting it in the hole right away, from there on both, take a mertal washer and screw them in the far corner (small holes) and proceed. Take your stock AMD backplate (WITHOUT the plastic stuff) and hand tighten it, then screw it in till they bottom out. Make sure the res (Little metal slot you can turn is facing UP) fan orientation does not matter, but if you want push you gotta remove and put the fans on the other side.. For CHV-Z, make sure the tubes are on the right side of the case to avoid interference with the VRM heatsink, the Glacer can swivel more to avoid this if you prefer that. The H220X is coming around so keep your eyes on it..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4 pin
> i have one but no pics
> 
> uses stock backplate
> 
> some people with the CVFz have to gring/cut down the mounting hardware, i mounted it without mods and have no issues with temps ! but if you are getting the h220 might as well buy a vrm block to match !!
> 
> i can get you pics though it mounts like every swiftech block to amd , there is a set of 2 brackets that attack to 2 holes on the unit and the 4 main screws go in from there
> 
> but i would recommend holding out till the h220x !!!


well I don't exactly need that for my VRMS, my chip is hard limited to 4.7 they have a 70mm fan on top and a 140mm on the back.

also My FX is going to work now..er.. soon any way.. I've lost my marbles too many time waiting for a P4 with or without HT try to install windows.(i've got about 40 computer to reformat, predecessor didn't believe in work place anti virus) my FX will quicken those installs greatly, just need to get a hot swap bay LOL.

so ya, i'm going to be doing some magical chairs once i get a kaveri rig to play with (hopefully this week)

too bad SSD caching doesn't work natively on AMD

so i'm really just debating 220(x) vs 320 variants (fractal Arc XL looks nice







) my H100i is going to be moved to a intel rig(likely a htpc) of sorts as it has nice square mounting hardware, this computer will likely get a h110 for slightly quieter cooler so i don't piss my boss off with the sound of fans. (we share an office)


----------



## Durvelle27

Any of you guys in need of a reliable AM3+ motherboard


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well I don't exactly need that for my VRMS, my chip is hard limited to 4.7 they have a 70mm fan on top and a 140mm on the back.
> 
> also My FX is going to work now..er.. soon any way.. I've lost my marbles too many time waiting for a P4 with or without HT try to install windows.(i've got about 40 computer to reformat, predecessor didn't believe in work place anti virus) my FX will quicken those installs greatly, just need to get a hot swap bay LOL.
> 
> so ya, i'm going to be doing some magical chairs once i get a kaveri rig to play with (hopefully this week)
> 
> too bad SSD caching doesn't work natively on AMD
> 
> so i'm really just debating 220(x) vs 320 variants (fractal Arc XL looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my H100i is going to be moved to a intel rig(likely a htpc) of sorts as it has nice square mounting hardware, this computer will likely get a h110 for slightly quieter cooler so i don't piss my boss off with the sound of fans. (we share an office)


Could try a 700D (Those are quite silent and really high quality).. Also comes useful for smashing P4 computers with its 50lb+ weight...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1449191/chicago-northwest-indiana-perfered-corsair-700d-w-800d-window/10


----------



## Frogeye

I followed another member's advice to try IBT and sure enough at 1.334 VCORE it failed.

I upped the vore eventually finding 1.375 VCORE able to run 10 passes of IBT. I'm in the learning curve for OC always have been always will be so I really do appreciate all of the expert advice. Here is the screenie if IBT results. If I'm not using the correct settings please advise me. Thanks all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Ok I finally had a nice cool morning here in San Diego. It's been warm lately! Sorry to all you people experiencing the Polar Vortex.
> 
> I was able to successfully finish an OCCT linpack run of 11 minutes at 4.8ghz / VCORE 1.334.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad considering I'm using an H110 (push/pull), a small fan on the rear of the socket, and a small fan blowing on the front heatsinks to keep it cool. I think the Thermal paste is working better since this is a recent new build. I need to BF4 test this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> I followed another member's advice to try IBT and sure enough at 1.334 VCORE it failed.
> 
> I upped the vore eventually finding 1.375 VCORE able to run 10 passes of IBT. I'm in the learning curve for OC always have been always will be so I really do appreciate all of the expert advice. Here is the screenie if IBT results. If I'm not using the correct settings please advise me. Thanks all.


IBT on standard, LOLNO. GET DAT SHI* ON VERY HIGH NAO!


----------



## miklkit

Also that is the regular IBT which does not stress the system enough. Your gflops should be in the 90s.

Get IBT AVX from the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> IBT on standard, LOLNO. GET DAT SHI* ON VERY HIGH NAO!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Also that is the regular IBT which does not stress the system enough. Your gflops should be in the 90s.
> 
> Get IBT AVX from the link in the first post of this thread.


Thank you, will do.


----------



## Themisseble

Does GA-990XA-UD3 support WIN 8.1 ? Or i need to update bios?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Does GA-990XA-UD3 support WIN 8.1 ? Or i need to update bios?


Anything, heck even an Athlon XP rig supports Windows 8.1, go for it...


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Finally took time to do the IBT AVX. took foreverrrrrrr lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Dem flops


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Dem flops


+1 ^ the gflops are very low for that clock speed... somethings off... did you use the IBT AVX linked to on the first page of this thread?... even if not they are still very low... somethings off for sure.... I just ran it and got 88 gflops on average at only 4.3ghz OC


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> +1 ^ the gflops are very low for that clock speed... somethings off... did you use the IBT AVX linked to on the first page of this thread?... even if not they are still very low... somethings off for sure....


Yeah it's the one in the first page. I also noticed the low gflops, i honestly think it's my ram.... they are AMD Radeon 1866 Performance ram , 4x4 16GB but they run at 1600mhz... I could be wrong tho..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Dem flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 ^ the gflops are very low for that clock speed... somethings off... did you use the IBT AVX linked to on the first page of this thread?... even if not they are still very low... somethings off for sure.... I just ran it and got 88 gflops on average at only 4.3ghz OC
Click to expand...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Yeah it's the one in the first page. I also noticed the low gflops, i honestly think it's my ram.... they are AMD Radeon 1866 Performance ram , 4x4 16GB but they run at 1600mhz... I could be wrong tho..


my ram is only running just over 1700 mhz... and thats OC'd they are stock 1600.... wondering if maybe its the cpu nb speeds or something like that... could be as simple as a bug in windows lol... but I would look into my bios for some settings that might be too low... I'm running 2600 or so cpu nb and 2800 HT a bit overclocked, but not much so yours should be close to that...

edit: I was going to post an image for you of my ibt, but cssorkinman beat me too it... thats more like what you should be seeing


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my ram is only running just over 1700 mhz... and thats OC'd they are stock 1600.... wondering if maybe its the cpu nb speeds or something like that... could be as simple as a bug in windows lol... but I would look into my bios for some settings that might be too low... I'm running 2600 or so cpu nb and 2800 HT a bit overclocked, but not much so yours should be close to that...
> 
> edit: I was going to post an image for you of my ibt, but cssorkinman beat me too it... thats more like what you should be seeing


Alright ill raise my HT and NB to your settings and see if anything happens, thanks. Want me to take pics of my bios?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

it never hurts... who knows, we might see something in there we can help you with.... not even sure if that's it.... it'd have to be waaay off to make them jump that low... I feel like I'm missing something... just can't focus too well atm... been up since 3:45 am and its nearing 8 pm here... soo I'm getting a bit sleepy


----------



## miklkit

You say your ram is running at 1600mhz. Can you manually set it to 1866? My board does that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my ram is only running just over 1700 mhz... and thats OC'd they are stock 1600.... wondering if maybe its the cpu nb speeds or something like that... could be as simple as a bug in windows lol... but I would look into my bios for some settings that might be too low... I'm running 2600 or so cpu nb and 2800 HT a bit overclocked, but not much so yours should be close to that...
> 
> edit: I was going to post an image for you of my ibt, but cssorkinman beat me too it... thats more like what you should be seeing
> 
> 
> 
> Alright ill raise my HT and NB to your settings and see if anything happens, thanks. Want me to take pics of my bios?
Click to expand...

I really don't think that is what is going on. Vrm throttling perhaps.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't think that is what is going on. Vrm throttling perhaps.


that's it!... I knew there was some obvious thing I was missing... he'll need to monitor cpu activity/freq to see if its dropping then... glad you thought of it... still might not be it, but I did have that exact problem once before...


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that's it!... I knew there was some obvious thing I was missing... he'll need to monitor cpu activity/freq to see if its dropping then... glad you thought of it... still might not be it, but I did have that exact problem once before...


I looked up a few things on low gflops on intel burn test, i see a lot of users have low gflops because they have not installed the SP1 Windows 7 update. I am doing that now and will give you guys the results after the installation is complete to see if it makes a difference or not.

And as for anything dropping, nah nothing changed, only the vcore which goes from 1.344 to 1.392 sometimes on load.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Yup, SP1 does make a huge difference. I dropped back to 3.5ghz @ 1.232V and ran tests before i installed SP1 to see if my stock settings would help but they did not. So i installed SP1 and now my gflops more than doubled with the same settings, now i gotta go back to my overclocked settings and run the tests again. Also i took out 8gb of ram from both tests.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> I looked up a few things on low gflops on intel burn test, i see a lot of users have low gflops because they have not installed the SP1 Windows 7 update. I am doing that now and will give you guys the results after the installation is complete to see if it makes a difference or not.
> 
> And as for anything dropping, nah nothing changed, only the vcore which goes from 1.344 to 1.392 sometimes on load.


The Gflop's don't have anything to do with Windows 7 SP1. What I know from experience trial and error, Stability, power, cpu, cpu/north-bridge, clock rate and ram frequency and and timings are what effect the Gigaflop's, heat and power consumption. You have to find a "sweet spot", what helped me fine tune my system was reading up on how Intels cpu perform under IBT AVX. Some things apply to our Amd cpu's I posted a few snips of how mines fairs in a short 10 min's run. I challenge anyone with an Fx processor to beat me in 10 runs Time and Gigaflop's with the minimum requirement of high ram usage. Upon a successful completion of 10 runs please take a snip of your results I would like to request that you do not click the success dialog confirming the completion. Here's mine I guess I will set the bar.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Yup, SP1 does make a huge difference. I dropped back to 3.5ghz @ 1.232V and ran tests before i installed SP1 to see if my stock settings would help but they did not. So i installed SP1 and now my gflops more than doubled with the same settings, now i gotta go back to my overclocked settings and run the tests again. Also i took out 8gb of ram from both tests.


I call male bovine fecal material


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Any of you guys in need of a reliable AM3+ motherboard


I may be interested. How much and which one?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> anyone with a h220 swiftech variant or great willing to show me pictures of the AM3+ mounting hardware installed?
> 
> is it a proper 4 screw assembly? or the cheaped out corsair way for their H100i mounting only at two points?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a "4 screw assembly", depending on the version Glacer: put a screw->spring->washer in each of the four holes or if you have the Swiftech, go ahead to putting it in the hole right away, from there on both, take a mertal washer and screw them in the far corner (small holes) and proceed. Take your stock AMD backplate (WITHOUT the plastic stuff) and hand tighten it, then screw it in till they bottom out. Make sure the res (Little metal slot you can turn is facing UP) fan orientation does not matter, but if you want push you gotta remove and put the fans on the other side.. For CHV-Z, make sure the tubes are on the right side of the case to avoid interference with the VRM heatsink, the Glacer can swivel more to avoid this if you prefer that. The H220X is coming around so keep your eyes on it..
Click to expand...

huh???? why would you take the plastic off the backplate, it is there to prevent shorting !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> +1 ^ the gflops are very low for that clock speed... somethings off... did you use the IBT AVX linked to on the first page of this thread?... even if not they are still very low... somethings off for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's the one in the first page. I also noticed the low gflops, i honestly think it's my ram.... they are AMD Radeon 1866 Performance ram , 4x4 16GB but they run at 1600mhz... I could be wrong tho..
Click to expand...

yes because you wont listen and download the right version you said " it is the same version "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> I looked up a few things on low gflops on intel burn test, i see a lot of users have low gflops because they have not installed the SP1 Windows 7 update. I am doing that now and will give you guys the results after the installation is complete to see if it makes a difference or not.
> 
> And as for anything dropping, nah nothing changed, only the vcore which goes from 1.344 to 1.392 sometimes on load.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gflop's don't have anything to do with Windows 7 SP1. What I know from experience trial and error, Stability, power, cpu, cpu/north-bridge, clock rate and ram frequency and and timings are what effect the Gigaflop's, heat and power consumption. You have to find a "sweet spot", what helped me fine tune my system was reading up on how Intels cpu perform under IBT AVX. Some things apply to our Amd cpu's I posted a few snips of how mines fairs in a short 10 min's run. I challenge anyone with an Fx processor to beat me in 10 runs Time and Gigaflop's with the minimum requirement of high ram usage. Upon a successful completion of 10 runs please take a snip of your results I would like to request that you do not click the success dialog confirming the completion. Here's mine I guess I will set the bar.
Click to expand...

you asked


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh???? why would you take the plastic off the backplate, it is there to prevent shorting !
> yes because you wont listen and download the right version you said " it is the same version "
> you asked


About time some body puts their money where their mouth is now people can see what stable high clocks look like on the right IBT AVX, Megaman what clock was that and voltage on load?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh???? why would you take the plastic off the backplate, it is there to prevent shorting !
> yes because you wont listen and download the right version you said " it is the same version "
> you asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time some body puts their money where their mouth is now people can see what stable high clocks look like on the right IBT AVX, Megaman what clock was that and voltage on load?
Click to expand...

1.4v @4.7 1600 cl11 on ram >.>


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



but if i am truthful it is not amd my amd is not playing well with the power saving options on off it is fine but not on, and my gigabyte ud7 does not throw high numbers like my CVFz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I need some advice here, I've run Firestrike a fair number of times and on the odd occasion my Physics Score has been lower than it should be.
> 
> all these are the same settings (OC Bios Profile) but one is out of whack for some reason
> 
> Single 290: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1575084
> 
> CF 290's: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1531853
> 
> And a 7970: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1441733
> 
> both of the 290 scores are on the same driver, same Windows install everything.......i can't figure out why im over 1k lower though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone here has run into this problem before.


Well here is a small update on this, i'm now running at 5.1Ghz, with the NB at 2720Mhz and Ram at 2410Mhz and that has improved my Physics Score by not much at all......this is running faster than the clocks i was running and it's still not right.....

So with these clocks: http://valid.canardpc.com/2h9567

I'm getting this score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2263583

Thats not right....


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1.4v @4.7 1600 cl11 on ram >.>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> but if i am truthful it is not amd my amd is not playing well with the power saving options on off it is fine but not on, and my gigabyte ud7 does not throw high numbers like my CVFz


Could we have a little more proof than just that. Its pretty obvious your not running 1.4v exact and I'm pretty sure your board LLC is compensating your voltages.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1.4v @4.7 1600 cl11 on ram >.>
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> but if i am truthful it is not amd my amd is not playing well with the power saving options on off it is fine but not on, and my gigabyte ud7 does not throw high numbers like my CVFz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we have a little more proof than just that. Its pretty obvious your not running 1.4v exact and I'm pretty sure your board LLC is compensating your voltages.
Click to expand...

did you check the spoiler? i was using my 3930k. i was joking, i can beat you but it will take a while, i wont be able to oc till sunday at the earliest. i will have to use my CVFz, but i was 100% truthful about the volts and speeds !

in other news kya i bet you know the answer to this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i want to upload some pics to my aquaero 6xts, but i cant find out how to make the darn monochrome bmp.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> tight lipped is what scares me, maybe like you said they just don't want another bulldozer incident.... I've just been reading an article from December referencing a road map showing piledriver on to the end of 2015... I don't put much into it since they didn't even provide a graphic, much less a link to their source ... but like you said.. who knows really.. *the latest gpu's were a bit of a surprise* and I still hold out hope for amd for now...












No, they really were not.

Ever since the 7790 and 7990 came out with 40% better performance/watt I've been saying they were examples of next-gen cards. And guess what was relieved in the Anand review of the 290X? Oh hey, 7790 was a R7-260X GCN 1.1, it even had a TrueAudio chip on it!

Everyone who was surprised was basically trolled really hard by AMD, you had an example months and months in advance of what the next gen would be, but no one seemed to think 40% improvement was unrealistic for a gap-filler card.

For the record, I also called XDMA (what, why, and requirements) as well as everything Kaveri related months in advance. Quiet they may be, but they certainly are not surprising.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IT is time! lets see if I remember how to push these guys
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/44g01s
> 
> 
> 
> My spidey senses are tingling, is there possibly a friendly X6 thuban overclocking competition to be had amongst the Vishera brethren ?
> 
> 1100T should be a stout competitor in your hands fears.
> 
> I've got a 1045T that I've been meaning to test the limits of, anyone else have an X6 thuban begging for abuse?
Click to expand...

I got a 960T unlocked at 3.6 in the server... Just sayin'.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Thanks, i also lowered the Vcore significantly by setting my LLC to Regular instead of Ultra High thanks to Minotaurtoo. And the board i use is the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3, I don't know if my SigRig updated but i added it again. Not sure why it's not showing, do i have to enable it in settings?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm i got it haha, also, how do i put the signature of the 8320 Club?
> 
> 
> 
> you must edit your sig..
> 
> and thats a 8320????? damn your gunna *give kyad's a run for its money*! grats
> 
> and from what i've read rev 1s of the UD3 are nice
Click to expand...

Doubt it, I'm pushing 5 again with 32GB and don't go over 54C after 2 hours of straight encode, RAW AVI to h.264/AAC MP4 @3526x1920.

So uh... Bring it i guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> too bad SSD caching doesn't work natively on AMD


SSD Caching is quite literally the dumbest idea to leave anyone's R&D. Get a real SSD and install things to it, problem solved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Does GA-990XA-UD3 support WIN 8.1 ? Or i need to update bios?


That is not the question. The question is "Does Windows 8.1 support the GA-990FX-UD3".

Hardware does not have to support software. The software needs drivers to run the hardware, and Windows tends to come with literal gigabytes of drivers to support everything and the moon, as well as generic drivers that are "good enough" until you get the good ones.

To answer simply... Windows 8.1 came out after 990XA did. It's supported out of the box. End of story. Should still install chipset drivers from AMD though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news kya i bet you know the answer to this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i want to upload some pics to my aquaero 6xts, but i cant find out how to make the darn monochrome bmp.
Click to expand...

Uh... I know how to make things monochrome yes. And how to save them in BMP. See?
http://www.mediafire.com/view/ndicbk1hcdu3p3a/IMAG0654%5B1%5D.bmp

Dunno what ya need done though. To me, making something monochrome is opening the image, clicking "Adjustments" menu, and clicking "Black and White". Then I save it as a BMP. It's like 30 seconds of work including upload.

I use Paint.Net though, so ymmv and all that.

Did a system rebuild for a client whos computer I watch over. I know half of you only dream of making a case this clean, let alone doing it with a $60 one and a non-modular PSU.







(Use this as an excuse to show me up, go do better and post it, I'm bored)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








To make matters more fun... That system has my old 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 (back from RMA), 2 of my 4GB sticks that can do 1866, and my old Ph II 970BE... Which did 4.3Ghz on that board with an H100 back in the day.

225 FSB + 19 Multi + 8 RAM multi + 9 HT multi + 12 NB multi, 1.55v vCore, 1.25v CPU/NB, 1.65v RAM.









It's uh... quite the step up from the 3.8 she's been running at for the past few months... But the good thing about proven OCs, especially when you have them memorized, is that it doesn't take long to get them back into the groove.

One of these days I reaaaaaaaaaaally need to explain the whole HSA concept and related technologies to you guys, even if it's on Steam or TeamSpeak... Everyone's looking at the little puzzle pieces AMD put on the table, but no one seems to be able to figure out that they're the edge and corner pieces, let alone how to put them together. It's a pretty picture if you look at the box lid, I promise.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you check the spoiler? i was using my 3930k. i was joking, i can beat you but it will take a while, i wont be able to oc till sunday at the earliest. i will have to use my CVFz, but i was 100% truthful about the volts and speeds !
> 
> in other news kya i bet you know the answer to this


Yea I did read the spoiler but i didn't get it i knew it wasn't the fx at that voltage l0l still wouldnt that mean if it took you 50 sec + for a max of 150 gflops and it took me 25 secs for 100 gflops wouldn't that mean in 50 secs i would have 200 gflops?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Yup, SP1 does make a huge difference. I dropped back to 3.5ghz @ 1.232V and ran tests before i installed SP1 to see if my stock settings would help but they did not. So i installed SP1 and now my gflops more than doubled with the same settings, now i gotta go back to my overclocked settings and run the tests again. Also i took out 8gb of ram from both tests.


Did you install the Windows 7 hotfixes?


----------



## Kalistoval

lol Its a known fact to get IBT AVX running you need Windows 7 Sp1, SP1 isn't boosting it. Its is simply just the requirement l0l.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in other news kya i bet you know the answer to this
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i want to upload some pics to my aquaero 6xts, but i cant find out how to make the darn monochrome bmp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh... I know how to make things monochrome yes. And how to save them in BMP. See?
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/ndicbk1hcdu3p3a/IMAG0654%5B1%5D.bmp
> 
> Dunno what ya need done though. To me, making something monochrome is opening the image, clicking "Adjustments" menu, and clicking "Black and White". Then I save it as a BMP. It's like 30 seconds of work including upload.
> 
> I use Paint.Net though, so ymmv and all that.
> 2
> One of these days I reaaaaaaaaaaally need to explain the whole HSA concept and related technologies to you guys, even if it's on Steam or TeamSpeak... Everyone's looking at the little puzzle pieces AMD put on the table, but no one seems to be able to figure out that they're the edge and corner pieces, let alone how to put them together. It's a pretty picture if you look at the box lid, I promise.
Click to expand...

1 i already tried it . it does not work. i think i need to bring shoggy in on this !

2 yes you need to. i am waiting for their 16 core computate core chips !


----------



## Sold13xr

Is FX-8350 to much on a Asus M5A97 PRO motherboard? (6+2 phase), I cant get it stable even on 4.5ghz with stock voltage, it freezes, its not a blue screen or cpu core fail or anything it just freeze and I have to hard reset it, the max I can get this CPU on this board is 4.4 ghz with all 8 cores enable, I dont really use all 8 cores so I disabled 2 cores and using it as a 6 core cpu and Im able to get much higher speed, right now at 4.7 ghz with 1.4v, so its like an FX-6350 now, why would my pc freeze, what is the reason?

I now VRMS can get hot, but I get freeze even if I dont do anything on pc, also I have alot of case fan 1 rear, 2 top all exhaust out hot air, intake in front and side, so the air flow should not be a problem, I got a decent cooler Hyper 212 EVO with Noctua NF-F12 fans Push/pull with MX-4 paste so im getting alot better temp then usually, so the temp is not really a issue here, either way I think this cpu is just to much for this board so I will stick with this profile atm, 8 cores is kinda useless atm for gaming, maybe in future it will be better.

Edit: Also when I put my hand on the case where the northbridge is, its not really hot, its like warm but not hot.


----------



## Anthropolis

I have basically the same board, the M5A97 Evo, and it should be just fine for a 8350. It's crazy but I have a 9370 in it and that's pushing the limits. You should be able to run all 8 no problems. Try a 22.5 mult with 210 or 205 and see if that's stable.

Edited... I knew there was a reason I don't do math in my head lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Is FX-8350 to much on a Asus M5A97 PRO motherboard? (6+2 phase),
> 
> , *I got a decent cooler Hyper 212 EVO with Noctua NF-F12 fans Push/pull* with MX-4 paste so.


nice fans, very mediocre cooler.. on par with stock cooler s for these chips.

and that board is on the sketchy end of bare minimum for overclocking.. just saying,


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Is FX-8350 to much on a Asus M5A97 PRO motherboard? (6+2 phase), I cant get it stable even on 4.5ghz with stock voltage, it freezes, its not a blue screen or cpu core fail or anything it just freeze and I have to hard reset it, the max I can get this CPU on this board is 4.4 ghz with all 8 cores enable, I dont really use all 8 cores so I disabled 2 cores and using it as a 6 core cpu and Im able to get much higher speed, right now at 4.7 ghz with 1.4v, so its like an FX-6350 now, why would my pc freeze, what is the reason?
> 
> I now VRMS can get hot, but I get freeze even if I dont do anything on pc, also I have alot of case fan 1 rear, 2 top all exhaust out hot air, intake in front and side, so the air flow should not be a problem, I got a decent cooler Hyper 212 EVO with Noctua NF-F12 fans Push/pull with MX-4 paste so im getting alot better temp then usually, so the temp is not really a issue here, either way I think this cpu is just to much for this board so I will stick with this profile atm, 8 cores is kinda useless atm for gaming, maybe in future it will be better.
> 
> Edit: Also when I put my hand on the case where the northbridge is, its not really hot, its like warm but not hot.


Please post BIOs settings including LLC

**Also want to note your expecting way to much out of that cooler**


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Please post BIOs settings including LLC
> 
> **Also want to note your expecting way to much out of that cooler**


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


something i've noticed, you might wanna set your ramm voltage to a notch or two above their spd voltage rating (1.5ish likely)

auto voltage on ram can be funky...take it out of the equation and see how your system acts


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*


I see a few problems. I'll post my settings


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> something i've noticed, you might wanna set your ramm voltage to a notch or two above their spd voltage rating (1.5ish likely)
> 
> auto voltage on ram can be funky...take it out of the equation and see how your system acts


This Ram is default 1333mhz, its overclocked to 1600mhz so I need around 1.6v for it, its a corsair XSM3 1333mhz 4gb each stick. (have two 8gb)


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and that board is on the sketchy end of bare minimum for overclocking.. just saying,


I strongly disagree, the M5A97 is a great overclocker especially for the $100 asking price. Mine works miracles, and believe me that he's not near the limits of the board, speaking from experience here, not just preaching from the sidelines. It has the full suite of clocking and voltage options in BIOS, a BIOS reset /MemOK button, very robust heatshinks, digital vrm, solid caps, and both a TPU and EPU. You don't need to have a Crosshair or Saber to do complex overclocking.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I strongly disagree, the M5A97 is a great overclocker especially for the $100 asking price. Mine works miracles, and believe me that he's not near the limits of the board, speaking from experience here, not just preaching from the sidelines. It has the full suite of clocking and voltage options in BIOS, a BIOS reset /MemOK button, very robust heatshinks, digital vrm, solid caps, and both a TPU and EPU. You don't need to have a Crosshair or Saber to do complex overclocking.


You are doing a disservice to this new overclocker. You either don't know much or don't care. You saw nothing wrong about his cooler. It stinks, yet you recommended him to try an overclock above 4.6 GHZ. No way will he achieve that with a 212 EVO cooler. I suggest strongly that you learn from people who know here and ask more questions, rather than giving poor advice.


----------



## Anthropolis

You're right, my math in my head was off on the multiplier and I didn't realize his cooler was so bad.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I strongly disagree, the M5A97 is a great overclocker especially for the $100 asking price. Mine works miracles, and believe me that he's not near the limits of the board, speaking from experience here, not just preaching from the sidelines. It has the full suite of clocking and voltage options in BIOS, a BIOS reset /MemOK button, very robust heatshinks, digital vrm, solid caps, and both a TPU and EPU. You don't need to have a Crosshair or Saber to do complex overclocking.


ok greenie, where did i say that you needed to have a saberkitty or a CHVFZ?

also i said sketchy end of bare minimum. MEANING, good results can be had, BUT it is a crap shoot. we have seen more issues with this series of board in the last 12 months with these processors then any other current-ish board.

The VRMs are on the low side.. don't even bother posting the outdated VRM chart BS post.. its beyond outdated and alot of killer boards are not included

so yes it can do the job but you have to work at it.

I would suggest the m5a99fx PRO or better for a beyond decent overclock. (needing more then stock volts) it has a 8+2 vrm circuit, much better suited for these chips when your are dealing with low end binning.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are doing a disservice to this new overclocker. You either don't know much or don't care. You saw nothing wrong about his cooler. It stinks, yet you recommended him to try an overclock above 4.6 GHZ. No way will he achieve that with a 212 EVO cooler. I suggest strongly that you learn from people who know here and ask more questions, rather than giving poor advice.


My core temp actually never go above 55c with hyper 212 EVO at 4.5 ghz, so I dont know why you say it stinks, the socket temp tells me a different story tho but I dont know if that is from the cpu itself or the board just cant handle it, also Im getting a random freeze at 4.5 ghz and above, some say I dont push the limit yet others say I do, the freeze happends even if I I dont do anything, it will freeze so clearly its not a temperature issue. Might be VRMS working to hard maybe? dunno I have touched the VRM its not super hot or anything and I have good airflow in case.

But this board is pretty good actually it has good quality phase and heatsink and everything and yeah I need a better cooler but this is prime95 results in real world I wont even have this high temeperatures, so the hyper 212 EVO doesnt suck for what it is.

Also I might be doing something wrong with the settings, so I posted the pictures and hopefully I can tweak something if not I just have to deal with it, or can you recommend me some better options for motherboard?


----------



## Durvelle27

Can't find paper right now to show my settings but your problem is also heat related


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> My core temp actually never go above 55c with hyper 212 EVO at 4.5 ghz, so I dont know why you say it stinks, the socket temp tells me a different story tho but I dont know if that is from the cpu itself or the board just cant handle it, also Im getting a random freeze at 4.5 ghz and above, some say I dont push the limit yet others say I do, the freeze happends even if I I dont do anything, it will freeze so clearly its not a temperature issue. Might be VRMS working to hard maybe? dunno I have touched the VRM its not super hot or anything and I have good airflow in case.
> 
> But this board is pretty good actually it has good quality phase and heatsink and everything and yeah I need a better cooler but this is prime95 results in real world I wont even have this high temeperatures, *so the hyper 212 EVO doesnt suck for what it is ment for...*cough* 65w intel chips*cough*.*
> 
> Also I might be doing something wrong with the settings, so I posted the pictures and hopefully I can tweak something if not I just have to deal with it.


fixed it for you.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Can't find paper right now to show my settings but your problem is also heat related


You can tell me here what settings I should change maybe? You said u say a few problems, what are they?

EDIT: cant you take screenshot in bios like I did.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> fixed it for you.


k


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You are doing a disservice to this new overclocker. You either don't know much or don't care. You saw nothing wrong about his cooler. It stinks, yet you recommended him to try an overclock above 4.6 GHZ. No way will he achieve that with a 212 EVO cooler. I suggest strongly that you learn from people who know here and ask more questions, rather than giving poor advice.
> 
> 
> 
> My core temp actually never go above 55c with hyper 212 EVO at 4.5 ghz, so I dont know why you say it stinks, the socket temp tells me a different story tho but I dont know if that is from the cpu itself or the board just cant handle it, also Im getting a random freeze at 4.5 ghz and above, some say I dont push the limit yet others say I do, the freeze happends even if I I dont do anything, it will freeze so clearly its not a temperature issue. Might be VRMS working to hard maybe? dunno I have touched the VRM its not super hot or anything and I have good airflow in case.
> 
> But this board is pretty good actually it has good quality phase and heatsink and everything and yeah I need a better cooler but this is prime95 results in real world I wont even have this high temeperatures, so the hyper 212 EVO doesnt suck for what it is.
> 
> Also I might be doing something wrong with the settings, so I posted the pictures and hopefully I can tweak something if not I just have to deal with it.
Click to expand...

Socket temp is not the one that matters. Core temp is the important one, Most likely on your cooler your cores will be 10C hotter than the socket. Also trust us that board is NOT a good board to try run an 83xx processor. Reason being is just because it has a bunch of phases soldered to it, doesn't mean they they are GOOD quality phases. 9/10 times 970's struggle with 83xx processors. I have seen the odd one here or there pushing 4.8 but that is rare, almost unheard of. Trust us here. Decent air cooling for 83xx is a double tower cooler like Deepcool Assassin or Be Quiet Dark Rock 2. Those (On an average 990FX board) would net you about 4.7GHz. Boards I would recommend. ASUS 990X Evo or equivalent as a MINIMUM. Anything better and your overclockability will improve. I have a 990FX Pro and I am running 4.8 Stable at the moment. Soon I will be pushing further as I am adding more components to my loop.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Socket temp is not the one that matters. Core temp is the important one, Most likely on your cooler your cores will be 10C hotter than the socket. Also trust us that board is NOT a good board to try run an 83xx processor. Reason being is just because it has a bunch of phases soldered to it, doesn't mean they they are GOOD quality phases. 9/10 times 970's struggle with 83xx processors. I have seen the odd one here or there pushing 4.8 but that is rare, almost unheard of. Trust us here. Decent air cooling for 83xx is a double tower cooler like Deepcool Assassin or Be Quiet Dark Rock 2. Those (On an average 990FX board) would net you about 4.7GHz. Boards I would recommend. ASUS 990X Evo or equivalent as a MINIMUM. Anything better and your overclockability will improve. I have a 990FX Pro and I am running 4.8 Stable at the moment. Soon I will be pushing further as I am adding more components to my loop.


Just as a correction, you can get throttling if you socket temp gets too high, and if you don't have a sensor on your VRMS that would be the best indicator short of touching your VRM heating spreader to know what temp your VRMs are running at


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Socket temp is not the one that matters. Core temp is the important one, Most likely on your cooler your cores will be 10C hotter than the socket. Also trust us that board is NOT a good board to try run an 83xx processor. Reason being is just because it has a bunch of phases soldered to it, doesn't mean they they are GOOD quality phases. 9/10 times 970's struggle with 83xx processors. I have seen the odd one here or there pushing 4.8 but that is rare, almost unheard of. Trust us here. Decent air cooling for 83xx is a double tower cooler like Deepcool Assassin or Be Quiet Dark Rock 2. Those (On an average 990FX board) would net you about 4.7GHz. Boards I would recommend. ASUS 990X Evo or equivalent as a MINIMUM. Anything better and your overclockability will improve. I have a 990FX Pro and I am running 4.8 Stable at the moment. Soon I will be pushing further as I am adding more components to my loop.


That is the reason why I disabled 2 cores on my FX-8350, and using it now as a 6 core, basically its like a FX-6350 now at 4.7 ghz 1.4v, it works fine atm.

But I will look into a new board later many people recommend me sabertooth 990fx r2.0, might look into that, thanks mate!


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Just as a correction, you can get throttling if you socket temp gets too high, and if you don't have a sensor on your VRMS that would be the best indicator short of touching your VRM heating spreader to know what temp your VRMs are running at


You are right when my socket temp gets 70c in prime95 it starts to thottle my cpu speed







, core temp is around 55c tho....funky results.

In real world test socket temp never gets hotter then 58c.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok greenie, where did i say that you needed to have a saberkitty or a CHVFZ?
> 
> also i said sketchy end of bare minimum. MEANING, good results can be had, BUT it is a crap shoot. we have seen more issues with this series of board in the last 12 months with these processors then any other current-ish board.
> 
> The VRMs are on the low side.. don't even bother posting the outdated VRM chart BS post.. its beyond outdated and alot of killer boards are not included
> 
> so yes it can do the job but you have to work at it.
> 
> I would suggest the m5a99fx PRO or better for a beyond decent overclock. (needing more then stock volts) it has a 8+2 vrm circuit, much better suited for these chips when your are dealing with low end binning.


Yes of course, all excellent points and I agree. I was merely using an example that you don't need a $200+ board when his board _could be_ sufficient for what he's trying to do, just based on my experience with having one. That being said, I agree, and I know mine is holding me back. I did have to work at it alot, maybe too much, trying probably a hundred combinations of settings lol before finding a set of 5 or 10 setting combinations that are stable. I'll probably be sick of my M5A97 in a month or two and pull the trigger on a 990 chipset...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> You can tell me here what settings I should change maybe? You said u say a few problems, what are they?
> 
> EDIT: cant you take screenshot in bios like I did.


No i can not as i no longer have my ASUS M5A97 EVO or 8350. Moved to intel for the time being.

But

CPU LLC: Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC: High
CPU Current: 130%
CPU/NB Current: 130%
CPU Power Phase Control: Standard
CPU Power Duty Control: T-Probe <--- Any higher and your VRMs will over heat
Multi: 22
FSB: 200
DRAM: Stock no OC <--- Drop down to stock
All Power Saving Features Disabled

then run IBT AVX (Very High) to test for stability

Also just to throw it out there. The M5A97 EVO isn't a terrible board. It just takes a little work to get it where you want it to go. Now for new ocers i would recommend a 990FX board like the Saberkitty but for some one with real experience its not bad at all. I've run 5GHz daily with my EVO but mind you i also had a custom Loop and fans blowing on VRMs & Back of socket to keep temps inline.

@Sold13xr if your really trying for 4.6GHz or above OC i suggest getting a better cooler and spring for a 990FX board for easier OCing since your new to it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> You are right when my socket temp gets 70c it starts to thottle my cpu speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , core temp is around 55c tho....funky results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Yes of course, all excellent points and I agree. I was merely using an example that you don't need a $200+ board when his board _could be_ sufficient for what he's trying to do, just based on my experience with having one. That being said, I agree, and I know mine is holding me back. I did have to work at it alot, maybe too much, trying probably a hundred combinations of settings lol before finding a set of 5 or 10 setting combinations that are stable. I'll probably be sick of my M5A97 in a month or two and pull the trigger on a 990 chipset...


This issue you are seeing is a very good example of why the Hyper 212 just don't cut it.

if is enough to cool the core but it doesn't cool much beyond that.

a proper air cooler (big twin tower air like a phantiks or a silver arrow) will manage this. your socket/vrm won't get as hot.

and anything greater then a h90 AIO cooler. (lower prolly can just i wouldn't) will manage this also.

this combined with the vrms on your board is the reason why you are having these issues.

my advice, is return the board is possiable and spend 30-40$ more on a slightly better equiped board. (giga UD3, 99fx pro etc)

and then put some more thought into what you want to do with the computer. on a decent board the hyper 212 is acceptable for 400-500mhz overclocks. that is about the limit the cooler can handle with these chips.

if you want more then that OC then get a better cooler and start reading old posts on the forum an increadable archive of information and advice from a collection of people


----------



## Anthropolis

Just for laughs, here's an example of a fluke miracle I pulled off today with it, I doubt this board/chip combo could ever go higher, and frankly I'm not going to try haha. Nope it wasn't stable, crashed a split second after starting Prime. It does sit at 4.7-4.8 24/7 stable though, and that's way more than enough for me.

Voltage was set to Offset/Auto in BIOS just to see what it would do, but I think the board put the voltage way too high. I wouldn't have set it that high myself. So, don't try this at home I guess? Actually, just don't do anything I do and you'll be completely safe lol. http://valid.canardpc.com/jamwnz


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Just for laughs, here's an example of a fluke miracle I pulled off today with it, I doubt this board/chip combo could ever go higher, and frankly I'm not going to try haha. Nope it wasn't stable, crashed a split second after starting Prime. It does sit at 4.7-4.8 24/7 stable though, and that's way more than enough for me.
> 
> Voltage was set to Offset/Auto in BIOS just to see what it would do, but I think the board put the voltage way too high. I wouldn't have set it that high myself. So, don't try this at home I guess? Actually, just don't do anything I do and you'll be completely safe lol. http://valid.canardpc.com/jamwnz












I can top that XD

@Sold13xr My advice to you is read. read read as many guides as you can find on OCing the FX-8 series and proper cooling & motherboards


----------



## os2wiz

4.5 GHZ at 55 Celcius while running Prime 95 blend on a 212 EVO ???? Do not believe you, unless you are living with the penguins in Anarctica.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Speaking of m5a97 evo, I have a R2.0 one , which actually does have physical differences from the older model (NB heatsinks have a more central position for example). I have an Athlon II X4 640 placeholder, planning to get an 8320 or 8350 soon - curious of o/c numbers I'll get.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Speaking of m5a97 evo, I have a R2.0 one , which actually does have physical differences from the older model (NB heatsinks have a more central position for example). I have an Athlon II X4 640 placeholder, planning to get an 8320 or 8350 soon - curious of o/c numbers I'll get.


Not very high at all. Unlike the EVO the R2.0 only has 4+2 Power Phase


----------



## jason387

Well my mobo has a 4+1 phase and I'm running an overclocked FX 6300. I think it's also the quality of the vrm's that matter.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> 4.5 GHZ at 55 Celcius while running Prime 95 blend on a 212 EVO ???? Do not believe you, unless you are living with the penguins in Anarctica.




Room temp is around 26-27 degree, but keep in mind I have disabled 2 cores on my FX-8350 and I'm on 4.7 ghz with 1.4v, this is the result after 5 min in prime with my hyper 212 EVO and it will keep it that range maybe 2+/-


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Speaking of m5a97 evo, I have a R2.0 one , which actually does have physical differences from the older model (NB heatsinks have a more central position for example). I have an Athlon II X4 640 placeholder, planning to get an 8320 or 8350 soon - curious of o/c numbers I'll get.


Yeah the NB heatsink on the R2 appears much larger (better surface area) and moved quite a bit, the sata ports are moved slightly and facing up instead of 4 to the side, and the MemOK button, switches, and leds seem to be moved. It's almost a different board. I specifically bought an R1 because the rumors I read before purchase was that the R2's across the line had "Core Unlock" disabled which probably wasn't true but I was dying to try it on a couple Semprons just because I had never seen it before. Mine did unlock a couple Semprons to Athlon X2's and overclocked them extremely well. But of course that's a world apart from the 8xxx or 9xxx chips.

If I was shopping again right now with my current chip or an 8xxx, I would take the advice here and go for the M5A99x Pro or a Saber.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> 
> 
> Room temp is around 26-27 degree, but keep in mind I have disabled 2 cores on my FX-8350 and I'm on 4.7 ghz with 1.4v, this is the result after 5 min in prime with my hyper 212 EVO and it will keep it that range maybe 2+/-


Prime doesn't start pumping the heat until past the 10min mark..

let it run for 20 mins, see where your at.

5 mins of prime isn't anything really other then a warm up.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Not very high at all. Unlike the EVO the R2.0 only has 4+2 Power Phase


M5A97 *EVO* R2.0, it has 6+2 as well. It looks similar to a M5A99FX evo R2.0 but clearly they aren't the same (VRM and NB heatsinks are connected with the bigger model for example).


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> 
> 
> Room temp is around 26-27 degree, but keep in mind I have disabled 2 cores on my FX-8350 and I'm on 4.7 ghz with 1.4v, this is the result after 5 min in prime with my hyper 212 EVO and it will keep it that range maybe 2+/-


I did not notice the fact you had disabled a module. That is more credible to be sure. But a 5 minute run of prime 95 blend is a joke. At least 20-30 minute minimum is proof of stability.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Prime doesn't start pumping the heat until past the 10min mark..
> 
> let it run for 20 mins, see where your at.
> 
> 5 mins of prime isn't anything really other then a warm up.


I have tested prime 40 min, it stays around the same with 2+/- like I wrote above.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I did not notice the fact you had disabled a module. That is more credible to be sure. But a 5 minute run of prime 95 blend is a joke. At least 20-30 minute minimum is proof of stability.


it stays the same range with 2+/-


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Hey guys, I've decided on getting an 8350, and wanted to know the best price/performance cooling solution for it? i'll overclock it as much as on can on whatever cooler i get for it, just wanted some ideas. I don't mind spending $$ for quality, but I'm not exactly looking to break any overclocking records


----------



## X-Alt

@Megaman
I mean the black things used for the clips on the stock cooler.. The plastic on the backplate is obviously there for a reason..


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> Hey guys, I've decided on getting an 8350, and wanted to know the best price/performance cooling solution for it? i'll overclock it as much as on can on whatever cooler i get for it, just wanted some ideas. I don't mind spending $$ for quality, but I'm not exactly looking to break any overclocking records


Are you thinking air or liquid? And does your case have a spot for at least dual sized radiator, like a 240mm?

I'm not going to offer any advice on this one, but I will say that I am extremely happy with my Corsair h100i (240mm sized radiator, so two 120mm fans), and that I don't think anything smaller than that would have worked well for me because I have a much hotter 9350. The experts will have better advice tho.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Are you thinking air or liquid? And does your case have a spot for at least dual sized radiator, like a 240mm?


I've heard liquid performs better, but I'm not particular. I've got an nzxt phantom 630, so I don't think a 240 will fit, since the 200mm case fans fit perfectly


----------



## Anthropolis

I looked up the specs for your case, you have a spot in front for dual 140mm fans? And 3x 120mm at the top? If so, you have lots of liquid options!


----------



## Durvelle27

My recommendations are H100 or better H220


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> I've heard liquid performs better, but I'm not particular. I've got an nzxt phantom 630, so I don't think a 240 will fit, since the 200mm case fans fit perfectly


Theres room for 2x200mm fans oh right?
I have the nzxt phantom (full) and got a 240/30mm rad coming... I've read that there shouldn't be a problem if using a slim rad (30mm). That's obviously for a top install.

Also the poss of removing HD cage to fit a rad around the bottom right.
Some good info and mods here

http://www.overclock.net/t/876350/official-nzxt-phantom-owners-club


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> I have tested prime 40 min, it stays around the same with 2+/- like I wrote above.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> it stays the same range with 2+/-


Looks to me like your not on the best version of Prime for stressing your FX either... is that 32 bit? or just an old version?

Should say something along the lines of Bulldozer etc in the first windows when staring a test! Correct me if wrong wise ones!


----------



## Tyrannocanis

ahh i was thinkin of the dimensions incorrectly. The h220 look pretty good; anything specific I need to know? planning on getting a crosshair v formula z


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> ahh i was thinkin of the dimensions incorrectly. The h220 look pretty good; anything specific I need to know? planning on getting a crosshair v formula z[/quote
> 
> I have a Formula Z and an H320 which has the same water block as the H220. There are 2 issues. The vrms north of the cpu will interfere with the bracket for the water block. I used a mini hack saw blade to remove the portion of the bracket that interfered with proper seating of the water block. The second issue is the base of the the receptacle for the tubing on the south side of the cpu blocks the north most dimm slot. You will not be able to use dimm slots 1 and 3. You will have to use slot 0 and slot 2 only. It is easy to get around this by using to 8 GB dimms if you want a 16 GB installation.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

so what would the difference be between say a corsair h100i and that switech220?


----------



## Anthropolis

My only advice is on the fans, the stock Corsair fans are 37-38something decibels a piece , in other words it will be loud. I couldn't take it, so I went with two Cougar PWM "hydro dynamic bearing" fans, Google them. They are 17.9 db, and look nice. That's up to you though.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> @Megaman
> I mean the black things used for the clips on the stock cooler.. The plastic on the backplate is obviously there for a reason..


you had horrible wording.. it came accross as the back metal plate.


----------



## X-Alt

Works just fine it seems(Excluding RAM slots)


----------



## wardoc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> I've heard liquid performs better, but I'm not particular. I've got an nzxt phantom 630, so I don't think a 240 will fit, since the 200mm case fans fit perfectly


If it doesn't fit then you can do what I did lo...





I mean, it works. I'm at 5ghz and load temps are only around 50-53c


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wardoc22*
> 
> If it doesn't fit then you can do what I did lo...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it works. I'm at 5ghz and load temps are only around 50-53c


dat mess......

can't deal with flashy or messy cases... hence my enjoyment of Fractal cases LOL

ugh a new case would be first on my list of priorities... ugh

if it doesn't have space for atleast 2 x 140mm fans on top i don't want it. (so you can offset a rad if need be without needing a dremel)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> dat mess......
> 
> can't deal with flashy or messy cases... hence my enjoyment of Fractal cases LOL
> 
> ugh a new case would be first on my list of priorities... ugh
> 
> if it doesn't have space for atleast 2 x 140mm fans on top i don't want it. (so you can offset a rad if need be without needing a dremel)


Im more for functionality than anything else. I do like some design aspects on the out side but on the inside I dont really care that much.....so long as I have plenty of airflow (which I do)









Id run an open air PC if I didnt live on a gravel road


----------



## cssorkinman

Goin retro!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/ei3t69


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> so what would the difference be between say a corsair h100i and that switech220?


Big differences Swiftech has a superior copper radiator vs poor quality aluminum radiator for Corsair. Swiftech has thicker better quality tubing. Swiftech has abetter quality more powerful pump. Finally The Swiftech unit can be expanded if later on you become ambitious and want to cool your graphics card or cards, you will be able to add gpu blocks and a second radiator. The difference is like comparing an Infinity to a Yugo.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Goin retro!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ei3t69


I'll top you later today, don't worry.


----------



## repo_man

Just bought myself an 8320 for a great price on Amazon, and now I'm looking to OC it. I'm running a 990fx sabertooth board (not a rev. 2) with an H100 cooler. Anyone have any general tips or charts to check out for this combo? Thank you all!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Goin retro!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ei3t69


Nice









I still have a PII 940......great little chip.
Still gets daily use as well


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Just bought myself an 8320 for a great price on Amazon, and now I'm looking to OC it. I'm running a 990fx sabertooth board (not a rev. 2) with an H100 cooler. Anyone have any general tips or charts to check out for this combo? Thank you all!


Uh... hope for 4.8Ghz and probably 1.475-1.5v. That's about what should be expected from that board and cooling.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh... hope for 4.8Ghz and probably 1.475-1.5v. That's about what should be expected from that board and cooling.


My last 8320 needed 1.55v for 4.8GHz


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> dat mess......
> 
> can't deal with flashy or messy cases... hence my enjoyment of Fractal cases LOL
> 
> ugh a new case would be first on my list of priorities... ugh
> 
> if it doesn't have space for atleast 2 x 140mm fans on top i don't want it. (so you can offset a rad if need be without needing a dremel)


Do you have your rad on top of your Fractal? I spent a long time thinking about top vs front, I went with front only to retain the sound deadening :/


----------



## MadGoat

pshh, my 8350 needs 1.56 to meet 4.8! lol... I lost the CPU lottery twice! (sent the first chip back since it would BSOD under load at stock)...

but then again my definition of stable is... leave it running prime for a week... stable


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My last 8320 needed 1.55v for 4.8GHz


My Fx 8320 is taking 1.620v exact on medium LLC for 4.8 my temps are good even if i constrict airflow on purpose, I'm rock solid stable.


----------



## repo_man

What's a safe amount of voltage? I haven't OCd anything since 775 intels, lol. And 1.5v back then (and to my old ear) sounds like a lot. Though I'm sure it isn't anymore.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> pshh, my 8350 needs 1.56 to meet 4.8! lol... I lost the CPU lottery twice! (sent the first chip back since it would BSOD under load at stock)...
> 
> but then again my definition of stable is... leave it running prime for a week... stable


Yea I wouldn't believe the hype some people muster up without hardcore cold facts. Alot of people in this thread can fabricate and will fabricate testimony just so they can appeal to the masses. I seriously question those that claim "Golden Chips", or lower power requirements for certain or specific clocks. Your chips at 1.56 for 4.8 based on my testing personally I believe that's the general requirement. These chips are power hungry mines is 1.620 for a true stable OC and the performance reflects that based on my observations through·out this entire thread even the FX 9000 require nearly the same amount of voltages for the same clocks give or take 0.10v. Anyone that claims otherwise should swerve without any extensive first hand research, documented live proof.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Do you have your rad on top of your Fractal? I spent a long time thinking about top vs front, I went with front only to retain the sound deadening :/


for this case (R4) i didn't have much luck on the front

found that it created more noise because of the choked intake.

mine has been on the top for atleast 80%+ of the time i've had it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Goin retro!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ei3t69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll top you later today, don't worry.
Click to expand...

I've no doubts about that.








I am pretty happy with this old chip however - all time high frequency for my 940







- http://valid.canardpc.com/8tcujy


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yea I wouldn't believe the hype some people muster up without hardcore cold facts. Alot of people in this thread can fabricate and will fabricate testimony just so they can appeal to the masses. I seriously question those that claim "Golden Chips", or lower power requirements for certain or specific clocks. Your chips at 1.56 for 4.8 based on my testing personally I believe that's the general requirement. These chips are power hungry mines is 1.620 for a true stable OC and the performance reflects that based on my observations through·out this entire thread even the FX 9000 require nearly the same amount of voltages for the same clocks give or take 0.10v. Anyone that claims otherwise should swerve without any extensive first hand research, documented live proof.


Pssst my 8350 did 5GHz @1.5v (1.512v after LLC)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> pshh, my 8350 needs 1.56 to meet 4.8! lol... I lost the CPU lottery twice! (sent the first chip back since it would BSOD under load at stock)...
> 
> but then again my definition of stable is... leave it running prime for a week... stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yea I wouldn't believe the hype some people muster up without hardcore cold facts. Alot of people in this thread can fabricate and will fabricate testimony just so they can appeal to the masses.* I seriously question those that claim "Golden Chips", or lower power requirements for certain or specific clocks. Your chips at 1.56 for 4.8 based on my testing personally I believe that's the general requirement. These chips are power hungry mines is 1.620 for a true stable OC and the performance reflects that based on my observations through·out this entire thread even the FX 9000 require nearly the same amount of voltages for the same clocks give or take 0.10v. Anyone that claims otherwise should swerve without any extensive first hand research, documented live proof.
Click to expand...

Sigh... Learn your place dude. You have been here for maybe a week or two, we've been here for 15 months. You are on a lower-end board with bad LLC control and medium cooling at best (Ya, even the double-towers aren't that good for PD). Believe it or not, that combined with an 8320 hurts your chance to get higher clocks at good voltages. So does your $35 Inland PSU with only 430w on the 12v rail.

Your low-end parts do not make for the norm. MadGoat knows a lot too, he's just pointing out how bad he got screwed over and making a joke out of it. He's probably had the absolute worst chips this thread has ever seen, and he has acknowledged such multiple times.

repo_man on the other hand has a Sabertooth and an H100 with a TX750. He won't have your problems, because he built it right with solid parts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> What's a safe amount of voltage? I haven't OCd anything since 775 intels, lol. And 1.5v back then (and to my old ear) sounds like a lot. Though I'm sure it isn't anymore.


Some people in the thread bench well above 1.65v and we haven't killed one yet, but for the sake of safety we say 1.55v should be the most you use unless you feel comfortable going higher.

These chips are tanks. Keep em cool and they'll do whatever you want, just don't go expecting 5Ghz without a custom loop.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Pssst my 8350 did 5GHz @1.5v (1.512v after LLC)


Man, stop teasing people.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Goin retro!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ei3t69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll top you later today, don't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've no doubts about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with this old chip however - all time high frequency for my 940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://valid.canardpc.com/8tcujy
Click to expand...

Back in ye olden days...

Top Suicide: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047
Top 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265

CPU-Z lies though, the actual voltage for the 24/7 was 1.55v. The chip is back in business now, so I can get some updated validations. And ya, I ran that way with 16/32GB.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Pssst my 8350 did 5GHz @1.5v (1.512v after LLC)


I mean no disrespect but without tangible proof. Its all hearsay, I took a look at how well formatted our Intel counterparts have all of their data & analysis laid out for future referencing. Its evident that all we pretty much have to show as documented proof in this thread is fragmented data.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> What's a safe amount of voltage? I haven't OCd anything since 775 intels, lol. And 1.5v back then (and to my old ear) sounds like a lot. Though I'm sure it isn't anymore.


Ive gome up to 1.66v on a H100i so far.....im waiting till winter to get some better ambients though


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ive gome up to 1.66v on a H100i so far.....im waiting till winter to get some better ambients though


Build an air-conditioned case like me and you have the same temps year round. And dust free. Oh and a lot less noise. If I had, rather If I could afford an AMD r9-290X reference the blower would phase me little.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh... Learn your place dude. You have been here for maybe a week or two, we've been here for 15 months. You are on a lower-end board with bad LLC control and medium cooling at best (Ya, even the double-towers aren't that good for PD). Believe it or not, that combined with an 8320 hurts your chance to get higher clocks at good voltages. So does your $35 Inland PSU with only 430w on the 12v rail.
> 
> Your low-end parts do not make for the norm. MadGoat knows a lot too, he's just pointing out how bad he got screwed over and making a joke out of it. He's probably had the absolute worst chips this thread has ever seen, and he has acknowledged such multiple times.
> 
> repo_man on the other hand has a Sabertooth and an H100 with a TX750. He won't have your problems, because he built it right with solid parts.
> Some people in the thread bench well above 1.65v and we haven't killed one yet, but for the sake of safety we say 1.55v should be the most you use unless you feel comfortable going higher.
> 
> These chips are tanks. Keep em cool and they'll do whatever you want, just don't go expecting 5Ghz without a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, stop teasing people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in ye olden days...
> 
> Top Suicide: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047
> Top 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265
> 
> CPU-Z lies though, the actual voltage for the 24/7 was 1.55v. The chip is back in business now, so I can get some updated validations. And ya, I ran that way with 16/32GB.


I'm at 4.8 Ghz on a FX 8320 that's a 1.3ghz overclock on a cheapo psu and a 970 board that has kept its stability that's proof I'm glad you acknowledged it. The funny part is where my case is worth more than my psu but that's irrelevant. as for my cooler its awesome practically 0 maintenance all i had to add was a few fans and precise airflow. Phenoms LOL. I practically gave a 1100T away Fears can vouch for that. The thing here is look at what I'm proving here these are all half ass parts and still 4.8 on the clock regardless of voltages. Fears has been running his slightly higher than I for well over a year. You been hear 15 months that's irrelevant your still not a surgeon, 15 months on this thread and you still have NOT been able to compile a proper baseline, Overclocking protocols. New comers to the Vishera/Pile Driver cannot gather enough data from page 1 they have to come ask for scrapp's of info on page 2096.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> What's a safe amount of voltage? I haven't OCd anything since 775 intels, lol. And 1.5v back then (and to my old ear) sounds like a lot. Though I'm sure it isn't anymore.


I think you should begin with finding you chips Vid, Test your chips power requirement for its stock clocks with all power saving and power enhancement features off e.g turbo, apm, hpc ,C&Q ect ect. Also while doing this record the pros and cons to your motherboards LLC features. For example Stock FX 8320 3.5Ghz+LLC auto = ?v @ max load = ?c.
The fx 8000 and 9000 series have a max temp of 70c this was introduce in the newest version of amd overdrive approx. 5 to 6 days ago. I personally use IBT AVX to test for stability it requires W7 SP1 to work properly. For my chip here is an example of what worked for me this is a small example of what got me to 4ghz stable I hope it can help you. Vid can pretty much help predetermine your chips overclocking abilities use Hwinfo64 for more accurate readings.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I mean no disrespect but without tangible proof. Its all hearsay, I took a look at how well formatted our Intel counterparts have all of their data & analysis laid out for future referencing. Its evident that all we pretty much have to show as documented proof in this thread is fragmented data.


I've showed numerous times. It was actually my daily clock for gaming & encoding but you no have to believe me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I'm at 4.8 Ghz on a FX 8320 that's a 1.3ghz overclock on a cheapo psu and a 970 board that has kept its stability that's proof I'm glad you acknowledged it. The funny part is where my case is worth more than my psu but that's irrelevant. as for my cooler its awesome practically 0 maintenance all i had to add was a few fans and precise airflow. Phenoms LOL. I practically gave a 1100T away Fears can vouch for that. The thing here is look at what I'm proving here these are all half ass parts and still 4.8 on the clock regardless of voltages. Fears has been running his slightly higher than I for well over a year. You been hear 15 months that's irrelevant your still not a surgeon, 15 months on this thread and you still have NOT been able to compile a proper baseline, Overclocking protocols. New comers to the Vishera/Pile Driver cannot gather enough data from page 1 they have to come ask for scrapp's of info on page 2096.


I wouldn't be proud of this. I had a cheapo PSU before that I paid $10 and after some ocing and 5 miniutes of playing sleeping dogs it blew.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Build an air-conditioned case like me and you have the same temps year round. And dust free. Oh and a lot less noise. If I had, rather If I could afford an AMD r9-290X reference the blower would phase me little.


I move my case too much for that (LAN's mainly) and id need to have air con first









Thinking about getting a room one but they are freaking expensive here.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've showed numerous times. It was actually my daily clock for gaming & encoding but you no have to believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be proud of this. I had a cheapo PSU before that I paid $10 and after some ocing and 5 miniutes of playing sleeping dogs it blew.


I'm just say'n we should all work together to build a better fountain of information. I've played games all day long of this thing to be honest if it was to blow up i wouldnt be surprised but you know what i've pushed this psu alot for being a $45 buck psu at the time it isnt to bad. Further observations have proven to me that this motherboards LLC features are in fact solid.


----------



## Anthropolis

You guys remember that "el cheapo psu roundup" from some years ago? Here I found it, the video of the explosions is fantastic lol! hardwareinsights.com/wp/the-el-cheapo-power-supply-round-up-2/


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I'm just say'n we should all work together to build a better fountain of information. I've played games all day long of this thing to be honest if it was to blow up i wouldnt be surprised but you know what i've pushed this psu alot for being a $45 buck psu at the time it isnt to bad. Further observations have proven to me that this motherboards LLC features are in fact solid.


Very true and I'm pretty sure enough members from here would be willing to do so not including me since I no longer have a FX-8 Core


----------



## repo_man

Thank you all for the great advice and info. Old nooblet here finally getting back to OCing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> repo_man on the other hand has a Sabertooth and an H100 with a TX750. He won't have your problems, because he built it right with solid parts.
> Some people in the thread bench well above 1.65v and we haven't killed one yet, but for the sake of safety we say 1.55v should be the most you use unless you feel comfortable going higher.
> 
> These chips are tanks. Keep em cool and they'll do whatever you want, just don't go expecting 5Ghz without a custom loop.


I used to run a full custom loop. I got the H100 for free from a friend and am using it until I can get new WBs for my new parts.







I don't mind pushing the voltage to a chip at all, as long as it's cool. I'll keep that voltage level in mind. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ive gome up to 1.66v on a H100i so far.....im waiting till winter to get some better ambients though


Thanks man! Edit: Sgt Bilko! I remember your handle from way back in the day. Glad to see you still kicking around in the old joint!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I think you should begin with finding you chips Vid, Test your chips power requirement for its stock clocks with all power saving and power enhancement features off e.g turbo, apm, hpc ,C&Q ect ect. Also while doing this record the pros and cons to your motherboards LLC features. For example Stock FX 8320 3.5Ghz+LLC auto = ?v @ max load = ?c.
> The fx 8000 and 9000 series have a max temp of 70c this was introduce in the newest version of amd overdrive approx. 5 to 6 days ago. I personally use IBT AVX to test for stability it requires W7 SP1 to work properly. For my chip here is an example of what worked for me this is a small example of what got me to 4ghz stable I hope it can help you. Vid can pretty much help predetermine your chips overclocking abilities use Hwinfo64 for more accurate readings.


I'll grab the VID and see what it's at. Is there a one-stop shop thread for all these new acronyms? apm, hpc, C&Q: I have no idea what all this is. This is my first AMD build and (as stated before) my most recent endeavor OCing since intel 775 days. Gosh I feel so _old_. :/ lol. Again, thanks for the help so far everyone!


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The Gflop's don't have anything to do with Windows 7 SP1. What I know from experience trial and error, Stability, power, cpu, cpu/north-bridge, clock rate and ram frequency and and timings are what effect the Gigaflop's, heat and power consumption. You have to find a "sweet spot", what helped me fine tune my system was reading up on how Intels cpu perform under IBT AVX. Some things apply to our Amd cpu's I posted a few snips of how mines fairs in a short 10 min's run. I challenge anyone with an Fx processor to beat me in 10 runs Time and Gigaflop's with the minimum requirement of high ram usage. Upon a successful completion of 10 runs please take a snip of your results I would like to request that you do not click the success dialog confirming the completion. Here's mine I guess I will set the bar.


Umm wrong, SP1 does actually make a huge difference, look it up. And i don't come here to challenge anyone to anything.... My ram timing aren't optimized and im sure is causing instability with IBT AVX but on Prime95 which is CPU based mostly runs perfectly fine for hours. I am learning little by little and once i got my ram settings good, ill be back with results =P. But yes SP1 had a HUGE performance increase.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Did you install the Windows 7 hotfixes?


Nah, does the windows 7 hotfixes help aswell?


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Looks to me like your not on the best version of Prime for stressing your FX either... is that 32 bit? or just an old version?
> 
> Should say something along the lines of Bulldozer etc in the first windows when staring a test! Correct me if wrong wise ones!


25.11 - 64 bit - downloaded like a week ago so must be the latest version.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> 25.11 - 64 bit - downloaded like a week ago so must be the latest version.


well i've got 27.9.. sooo ya i've had it awhile also.. get a better source


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yea I wouldn't believe the hype some people muster up without hardcore cold facts. Alot of people in this thread can fabricate and will fabricate testimony just so they can appeal to the masses. I seriously question those that claim "Golden Chips", or lower power requirements for certain or specific clocks. Your chips at 1.56 for 4.8 based on my testing personally I believe that's the general requirement. These chips are power hungry mines is 1.620 for a true stable OC and the performance reflects that based on my observations through·out this entire thread even the FX 9000 require nearly the same amount of voltages for the same clocks give or take 0.10v. Anyone that claims otherwise should swerve without any extensive first hand research, documented live proof.


I don't think people "fabricate" their results... i don't even know how you can do that lol.... I just ran 30 minutes of Prime95 because i was testing out new CPU Clock speed, and different NB and HT speeds aswell. I went from 4.61x to 4.59xghz and i like this better because it seems like my ram clicks with these settings much better, and programs open up much faster. And when you say fabricate do you mean photoshop? I can make a video? lol


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well i've got 27.9.. sooo ya i've had it awhile also.. get a better source


haha i also downloaded Prime95 about a week ago xD 25.11, does it make a difference tho? Ill try the new one and see if anything has changed. Will update!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> haha i also downloaded Prime95 about a week ago xD 25.11, does it make a difference tho? Ill try the new one and see if anything has changed. Will update!


its better suited to stressing AMD processors.

should say something about bulldozer amd something or other.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Can anyone with a Gigatebyte 990FXA-UD3 1.1 Motherboard help me out on my ram settings.

Suggestion on NB/HT/Cpu Clock/Multiplier/Ram Timings including Bank Cycle Time would be GREATLY appreciated. When i put my ram on stock clocks for 1866 my windows aero fails and i lose my visuals and it's huge instability. Anything to do to change it to make my ram and my cpu get along well? I tried raising voltage on almost everything literally. But i have noticed that messing with the ram timings help infinitely on keeping the system stable, but i can't find the sweet spot. THanks. These are my settings now.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its better suited to stressing AMD processors.
> 
> should say something about bulldozer amd something or other.


Got it and ran 21 minute test, not too long but i doubt it would change after 20 mins lol. But yeah it did stress my cpu a little more, i reached 56C and in the old version i reached only 52C. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I'll grab the VID and see what it's at. Is there a one-stop shop thread for all these new acronyms? apm, hpc, C&Q: I have no idea what all this is. This is my first AMD build and (as stated before) my most recent endeavor OCing since intel 775 days. Gosh I feel so _old_. :/ lol. Again, thanks for the help so far everyone!


APM = bad, it's a temp throttle based on socket.
HPC = good, allows CPU to run full tilt (on Gigabyte boards, don't know about ASUS).
CnQ = SpeedStep, AMD Edition.

@cssorkinman


I got some room left over, don't ya think?









I'd bump the multi to 19 for 4275, but the owner is going to come get the rig back tomorrow since my work is done. Thinking they'll be pleased going from 3.8 CPU and stock everything else to 4162 CPU, 2700 NB, 2025 HT, 1800 10-10-10-27 1T RAM, and cooler to boot since it used to be under a 212.







Not bad cooling for an H100 with only 2 XSPC 1650 fans in push eh?

@Kalistoval

Ya you still aren't getting it. We already know everything you think we should learn "as a group". This chip is not new, we've had 15 months to learn it, and we have. Honestly the new temp limit was the first new thing about these chips in this thread in months. We're well beyond any of that now, and you've completely missed the train on being a part of that.

The closest you're going to get to that is to learn from the people that have been playing with the chips for over a year. That also includes not calling everyone who has been running the same overclock for the past 6 months lairs, saying they are fabricating data. 9 times out of 10, the ones who are wrong are the ones who have not been informed yet, such as in the instance of IBT vs IBT-AVX. People like MegaMan proved their overclock months ago to the entire club, it's simply a waste of time to prove it to every new person to come along who doesn't see how it's possible because _they_ can't do it.

Also, as Durvelle said, don't be too proud of cheap things. Most of the time, if something is put down in the thread (like cheap PSUs), it is not to insult the owner, but to let the owner know that it's not a good idea. We've had quite a few people come in with cheap PSUs who also have had to throw more volts at it than normal to get an OC. They also very much run the risk of dying, and can potentially take the rest of the rig with them. PileDriver is an extremely hungry chip at higher speeds, and we've had 15 months of people trying to use "bargain" PSUs. It never ends well.


----------



## OverclockerFox

I need help. 2-3 days ago, I tweaked the overclock on my 8350 because it wasn't quite stable and bluescreened on me on occasion. I turned down the overclock a bit but left it at the same voltage. But at one point the fan on the GPU was screaming, and so were the others, so I check AMD overdrive and it was giving readings of around 16 degrees  . I realized something was seriously wrong, and went to reboot it. When rebooting, the splash screen for the motherboard had vertical yellow stripes over top. So... not good, I guess. Now the same thing happened again today. I turned down the voltage from .075 to .050, and it's at 4.5 Ghz now. It seems like I may have fried the temperature sensor on the chip a bit. It seems to work normally most times, but when it gets hot it underestimates temps severely. Is that what happened, or does anyone else have any other theories? Is this a software glitch in Overdrive? Oh, and one more thing. I used to think bluescreens happen because of not enough power to the CPU ( when it's the CPU that's the cause ). Am I wrong?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I need help. 2-3 days ago, I tweaked the overclock on my 8350 because it wasn't quite stable and bluescreened on me on occasion. I turned down the overclock a bit but left it at the same voltage. But at one point the fan on the GPU was screaming, and so were the others, so I check AMD overdrive and it was giving readings of around 16 degrees  . I realized something was seriously wrong, and went to reboot it. When rebooting, the splash screen for the motherboard had vertical yellow stripes over top. So... not good, I guess. Now the same thing happened again today. I turned down the voltage from .075 to .050, and it's at 4.5 Ghz now. It seems like I may have fried the temperature sensor on the chip a bit. It seems to work normally most times, but when it gets hot it underestimates temps severely. Is that what happened, or does anyone else have any other theories? Is this a software glitch in Overdrive? Oh, and one more thing. I used to think bluescreens happen because of not enough power to the CPU ( when it's the CPU that's the cause ). Am I wrong?


BSOD is Window's way of protecting the Operating System from damage by issuing a full stop if the CPU faults (incorrect/impossible output) twice in a row. An unstable CPU can be one reason, and is usually the case during overclocking, but even bad drivers can cause a BSOD.

Are you sure the GPU is ok? Might be worth replacing it with something you have laying around temporarily to see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yea I wouldn't believe the hype some people muster up without hardcore cold facts. Alot of people in this thread can fabricate and will fabricate testimony just so they can appeal to the masses. I seriously question those that claim "Golden Chips", or lower power requirements for certain or specific clocks. Your chips at 1.56 for 4.8 based on my testing personally I believe that's the general requirement. These chips are power hungry mines is 1.620 for a true stable OC and the performance reflects that based on my observations through·out this entire thread even the FX 9000 require nearly the same amount of voltages for the same clocks give or take 0.10v. Anyone that claims otherwise should swerve without any extensive first hand research, documented live proof.


Ehh, its not that really... Some chips here are very much that "Golden".
More and more however, we have all realized that even the 8350's are binned much lower than before. I think and started pulling what used to be top binned 8350's for the 9xxx series instead.

And FX series now, is stretched thin across too many bins.

Let alone, careful under handing those here who are actually able to run those clocks at the voltages we'd like. Some (not all, but some) are every last bit of stable at the speeds and voltage we could only hope for.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ehh, its not that really... Some chips here are very much that "Golden".
> More and more however, we have all realized that even the 8350's are binned much lower than before. I think and started pulling what used to be top binned 8350's for the 9xxx series instead.
> 
> And FX series now, is stretched thin across too many bins.
> 
> Let alone, careful under handing those here who are actually able to run those clocks at the voltages we'd like. Some (not all, but some) are every last bit of stable at the speeds and voltage we could only hope for.


speaking of stable I finally got more stable at 5.1 I need more cooling

1.72v oouch

Bright side cine 11.5 I now am at 8.9ish on the multi threaded Got my ram up to a full solid 2133 @ 8 8 8 20 timings


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BSOD is Window's way of protecting the Operating System from damage by issuing a full stop if the CPU faults (incorrect/impossible output) twice in a row. An unstable CPU can be one reason, and is usually the case during overclocking, but even bad drivers can cause a BSOD.
> 
> Are you sure the GPU is ok? Might be worth replacing it with something you have laying around temporarily to see if it fixes the issue.


I don't have a spare GPU, unfortunately. Thanks for the information, though!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Did you install the Windows 7 hotfixes?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, does the windows 7 hotfixes help aswell?
Click to expand...

Yes it does. Because windows 7 scheduler is not set up to take full advantage of how the Pilderiver module at architecture is designed. So it will use all the cores in a module before moving to the next module so it will use core 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 in that order. And because two cores in a module share resources you get a performance penalty. So what the hot fixes do is change the scheduler so that it fills 1 core and then moves to the next module. So it will go core 0,2,4,6,1,3,5,7 instead. So for anything that uses less than all 8 threads you can see upwards of about 15% performance boost. However the improvement is less noticeable, around 3% when all the cores are under load. Make sense? I hope so


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> speaking of stable I finally got more stable at 5.1 I need more cooling
> 
> 1.72v oouch


Ouch indeed, I'm 5.05 Stable at 1.56v

I can boot into Windows at 5.238 with 1.632v but it's no where near stable









I still gotta try talking myself into 1.7v.........


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ouch indeed, I'm 5.05 Stable at 1.56v
> 
> I can boot into Windows at 5.238 with 1.632v but it's no where near stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still gotta try talking myself into 1.7v.........


Its a leap of fate.. I can only use it as a gaming profile as the temps get out of control under full prolonged load with my current cooling. I need a better pump first but I also need more rads and maybe Ill have to get another case soon. Ugh the moneys the moneys.. Come on tax returns!


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> pshh, my 8350 needs 1.56 to meet 4.8! lol... I lost the CPU lottery twice! (sent the first chip back since it would BSOD under load at stock)...
> 
> but then again my definition of stable is... leave it running prime for a week... stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I wouldn't believe the hype some people muster up without hardcore cold facts. Alot of people in this thread can fabricate and will fabricate testimony just so they can appeal to the masses. I seriously question those that claim "Golden Chips", or lower power requirements for certain or specific clocks. Your chips at 1.56 for 4.8 based on my testing personally I believe that's the general requirement. These chips are power hungry mines is 1.620 for a true stable OC and the performance reflects that based on my observations through·out this entire thread even the FX 9000 require nearly the same amount of voltages for the same clocks give or take 0.10v. Anyone that claims otherwise should swerve without any extensive first hand research, documented live proof.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh... Learn your place dude. You have been here for maybe a week or two, we've been here for 15 months. You are on a lower-end board with bad LLC control and medium cooling at best (Ya, even the double-towers aren't that good for PD). Believe it or not, that combined with an 8320 hurts your chance to get higher clocks at good voltages. So does your $35 Inland PSU with only 430w on the 12v rail.
> 
> Your low-end parts do not make for the norm. MadGoat knows a lot too, he's just pointing out how bad he got screwed over and making a joke out of it. He's probably had the absolute worst chips this thread has ever seen, and he has acknowledged such multiple times.
> 
> repo_man on the other hand has a Sabertooth and an H100 with a TX750. He won't have your problems, because he built it right with solid parts.
> Some people in the thread bench well above 1.65v and we haven't killed one yet, but for the sake of safety we say 1.55v should be the most you use unless you feel comfortable going higher.
> 
> These chips are tanks. Keep em cool and they'll do whatever you want, just don't go expecting 5Ghz without a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, stop teasing people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in ye olden days...
> 
> Top Suicide: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047
> Top 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265
> 
> CPU-Z lies though, the actual voltage for the 24/7 was 1.55v. The chip is back in business now, so I can get some updated validations. And ya, I ran that way with 16/32GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 4.8 Ghz on a FX 8320 that's a 1.3ghz overclock on a cheapo psu and a 970 board that has kept its stability that's proof I'm glad you acknowledged it. The funny part is where my case is worth more than my psu but that's irrelevant. as for my cooler its awesome practically 0 maintenance all i had to add was a few fans and precise airflow. Phenoms LOL. I practically gave a 1100T away Fears can vouch for that. The thing here is look at what I'm proving here these are all half ass parts and still 4.8 on the clock regardless of voltages. Fears has been running his slightly higher than I for well over a year. You been hear 15 months that's irrelevant your still not a surgeon, 15 months on this thread and you still have NOT been able to compile a proper baseline, Overclocking protocols. New comers to the Vishera/Pile Driver cannot gather enough data from page 1 they have to come ask for scrapp's of info on page 2096.
Click to expand...




really ? i dare you to ask shilka about your psu,j besides the fact that you think it is ok, it will kill your componants faster, it is just a matter of time, it amazes me that people buy high end products and then think the cheapest psu is good for them, the psu is one of the few componants that can and will kill everything else in your case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Thank you all for the great advice and info. Old nooblet here finally getting back to OCing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll grab the VID and see what it's at. Is there a one-stop shop thread for all these new acronyms? apm, hpc, C&Q: I have no idea what all this is. This is my first AMD build and (as stated before) my most recent endeavor OCing since intel 775 days. Gosh I feel so _old_. :/ lol. Again, thanks for the help so far everyone!


glad to help any time !
apm= aplication power management throttles cpu @40c core temp and @ 72c ( iirc ) socket
hpc = high performance computer stops apm from throttling @ 40core but it will continue to throttle @ socket temp
C&Q= cool and quiet lets the cpu down clock and downvolt, however it will only downvolt if you use offset mode and not manual

c1e and c6 are other power management but used under specific circumstances on my asus i could be stable with them on or off, on my giga board ( ud7 ) i cant seem to be stable or i need more volts, have not bothered to test

llc = load line calibration, lets vrms compensate for vdroop, host cases high/ ultra is good, extreme is never needed and will cause oyu lots of heat ( iirc asrock is backwards and uses a % ( 100% =0 ect )

i think that is all let me know if you need anything else


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ouch indeed, I'm 5.05 Stable at 1.56v
> 
> I can boot into Windows at 5.238 with 1.632v but it's no where near stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still gotta try talking myself into 1.7v.........
> 
> 
> 
> Its a leap of fate.. I can only use it as a gaming profile as the temps get out of control under full prolonged load with my current cooling. I need a better pump first but I also need more rads and maybe Ill have to get another case soon. Ugh the moneys the moneys.. Come on tax returns!
Click to expand...





wait till the MC50x is out ( new swiftech pump ) they have not announced a price but they have stated it will be far less then current pumps ( the mc350x iirc


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes it does. Because windows 7 scheduler is not set up to take full advantage of how the Pilderiver module at architecture is designed. So it will use all the cores in a module before moving to the next module so it will use core 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 in that order. And because two cores in a module share resources you get a performance penalty. So what the hot fixes do is change the scheduler so that it fills 1 core and then moves to the next module. So it will go core 0,2,4,6,1,3,5,7 instead. So for anything that uses less than all 8 threads you can see upwards of about 15% performance boost. However the improvement is less noticeable, around 3% when all the cores are under load. Make sense? I hope so


Ah dam, i saw it yesterday when i installed SP1, but i don't see it anymore, i must've installed it when i installed SP1 i guess xD. Thanks for the tip tho! Idk how to check if i have the Hotkeys


----------



## Mega Man

also as for the false claims you claim i already said that was my 3930k, and it is not that uncommon to run ~ 4.7 @ 1.4v if you knew those chips

as for the "lack of info in this thread" if you cant find it you can always ask as any regular knows ... well pretty much anything and will freely tell you, not like it is a gaurded secret, probably one of the most knowledgeable people being kya,

as for the "lack of ocing guides" if you cant find them then i dont know what to do to help you, one of the better ones is even linked in the OP

i cant seem to find it but i ment to quote it, for some reason it seems this newest beta of firefox wont carry quotes from previous pages, i had a wall of text lol.

anywho i would hold out till the h220x gonna be epic exp with the CFVz as the cpu block is a normal cpu block, i think it is gonna be alot better then the h220 however i would get at least that !


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Snip
> Ya you still aren't getting it. We already know everything you think we should learn "as a group". This chip is not new, we've had 15 months to learn it, and we have. Honestly the new temp limit was the first new thing about these chips in this thread in months. We're well beyond any of that now, and you've completely missed the train on being a part of that.


Sorry, but what's this about a new temp limit?

I must have missed this somewhere.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes it does. Because windows 7 scheduler is not set up to take full advantage of how the Pilderiver module at architecture is designed. So it will use all the cores in a module before moving to the next module so it will use core 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 in that order. And because two cores in a module share resources you get a performance penalty. So what the hot fixes do is change the scheduler so that it fills 1 core and then moves to the next module. So it will go core 0,2,4,6,1,3,5,7 instead. So for anything that uses less than all 8 threads you can see upwards of about 15% performance boost. However the improvement is less noticeable, around 3% when all the cores are under load. Make sense? I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah dam, i saw it yesterday when i installed SP1, but i don't see it anymore, i must've installed it when i installed SP1 i guess xD. Thanks for the tip tho! Idk how to check if i have the Hotkeys
Click to expand...

Just google Bulldozer windows 7 hotfixes or check in the OP because I think they are there. THEY DO NOT GET INSTALLED AUTOMATICALLY WHEN YOU INSTALL SP1. It is a manual update. I think it is manual so that people with Intel processors don't get screwy performance cause their scheduler automatically gets tuned for our processors. Although that would be hilarious. Imagine all the Intel fanboys crying when our Piledrivers eat their 4770's and 4930's (or whatever the IB-E chips are called) due to their schedulers being tuned for FX!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Snip
> Ya you still aren't getting it. We already know everything you think we should learn "as a group". This chip is not new, we've had 15 months to learn it, and we have. Honestly the new temp limit was the first new thing about these chips in this thread in months. We're well beyond any of that now, and you've completely missed the train on being a part of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but what's this about a new temp limit?
> 
> I must have missed this somewhere.
Click to expand...

We discovered it a few days ago. The latest version of Overdrive displays core temperature as distance to TJ max. And based on that it seems that the new max temperature for our chips seems to be in the region of 70-75C


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just google Bulldozer windows 7 hotfixes or check in the OP because I think they are there. THEY DO NOT GET INSTALLED AUTOMATICALLY WHEN YOU INSTALL SP1. It is a manual update. I think it is manual so that people with Intel processors don't get screwy performance cause their scheduler automatically gets tuned for our processors. Although that would be hilarious. Imagine all the Intel fanboys crying when our Piledrivers eat their 4770's and 4930's (or whatever the IB-E chips are called) due to their schedulers being tuned for FX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discovered it a few days ago. The latest version of Overdrive displays core temperature as distance to TJ max. And based on that it seems that the new max temperature for our chips seems to be in the region of 70-75C


So the old recommendation was 62C core and 72C socket (or something like that).

Now it's basically 70C core, which would probably be 80C socket.

That's great, except that when I do ANY stress tests on my system at 5ghz with high vcore, my whole damn system shuts off eventually. Not sure why because I disabled all the temp protection in the BIOS. This thing still isn't stable even with 1.6v. I usually run it at 4.7ghz for this reason. Any stress testing at 5 triggers SOMETHING and I come back to a dead machine. I usually have to flip the power switch on the back and let the caps in the motherboard drain before switching it back on.

It's gaming stable at 5ghz with over 1.55v but I still can't figure out why I can't run stress tests.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So the old recommendation was 62C core and 72C socket (or something like that).
> 
> Now it's basically 70C core, which would probably be 80C socket.
> 
> That's great, except that when I do ANY stress tests on my system at 5ghz with high vcore, my whole damn system shuts off eventually. Not sure why because I disabled all the temp protection in the BIOS. This thing still isn't stable even with 1.6v. I usually run it at 4.7ghz for this reason. Any stress testing at 5 triggers SOMETHING and I come back to a dead machine. I usually have to flip the power switch on the back and let the caps in the motherboard drain before switching it back on.
> 
> It's gaming stable at 5ghz with over 1.55v but I still can't figure out why I can't run stress tests.


IMC?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I need help. 2-3 days ago, I tweaked the overclock on my 8350 because it wasn't quite stable and bluescreened on me on occasion. I turned down the overclock a bit but left it at the same voltage. But at one point the fan on the GPU was screaming, and so were the others, so I check AMD overdrive and it was giving readings of around 16 degrees  . I realized something was seriously wrong, and went to reboot it. When rebooting, the splash screen for the motherboard had vertical yellow stripes over top. So... not good, I guess. Now the same thing happened again today. I turned down the voltage from .075 to .050, and it's at 4.5 Ghz now. It seems like I may have fried the temperature sensor on the chip a bit. It seems to work normally most times, but when it gets hot it underestimates temps severely. Is that what happened, or does anyone else have any other theories? Is this a software glitch in Overdrive? Oh, and one more thing. I used to think bluescreens happen because of not enough power to the CPU ( when it's the CPU that's the cause ). Am I wrong?


If you place your hand on the case can you feel a static feed back on it or bare metal chassis, it could possibly be that your system is having either a short or that crt you are using as a screen is giving some kind of electronic feed back. I have seen cases where one would use an older crt type of monitor with a vga adapter on a pci-e gpu and the crt had ended up sending some kind of static feedback to the gpu. Try a different type of monitor that crt is probably sending static to your system and is either damaging it or stunning it,
Static kills.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> speaking of stable I finally got more stable at 5.1 I need more cooling
> 
> 1.72v oouch
> 
> Bright side cine 11.5 I now am at 8.9ish on the multi threaded Got my ram up to a full solid 2133 @ 8 8 8 20 timings


With more bearings than a noctua


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> speaking of stable I finally got more stable at 5.1 I need more cooling
> 
> 1.72v oouch
> 
> Bright side cine 11.5 I now am at 8.9ish on the multi threaded Got my ram up to a full solid 2133 @ 8 8 8 20 timings


I'm so jelly.

I can only get 2133 @10-11-10-30


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So the old recommendation was 62C core and 72C socket (or something like that).
> 
> Now it's basically 70C core, which would probably be 80C socket.
> 
> That's great, except that when I do ANY stress tests on my system at 5ghz with high vcore, my whole damn system shuts off eventually. Not sure why because I disabled all the temp protection in the BIOS. This thing still isn't stable even with 1.6v. I usually run it at 4.7ghz for this reason. Any stress testing at 5 triggers SOMETHING and I come back to a dead machine. I usually have to flip the power switch on the back and let the caps in the motherboard drain before switching it back on.
> 
> It's gaming stable at 5ghz with over 1.55v but I still can't figure out why I can't run stress tests.


The reason why is beacuse you dont have enough power for it on that 12v rail 

http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-r9-290x-directcu-ii-sapphire-r9-290x-tri-x-video-card-reviews_132158/12


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/06/amd-fx-8350-review/7


I would assume that at 5 ghz fx 8350 can easily consume 400 to 430 watts + then you have your gpu on idle 111 watts then add in all the rest of your components Its safe to assume you easily run out of power.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm so jelly.
> 
> I can only get 2133 @10-11-10-30


I think I could get higher clocks with those timings too.. only limiting at this time seems to be the IMC on my proc


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> speaking of stable I finally got more stable at 5.1 I need more cooling
> 
> 1.72v oouch
> 
> Bright side cine 11.5 I now am at 8.9ish on the multi threaded Got my ram up to a full solid 2133 @ 8 8 8 20 timings
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jelly.
> 
> I can only get 2133 @10-11-10-30
Click to expand...

Be more jelly cause I got my Corsair VengeanceLP 8gb 2133 CL11 kit to 2400 9-10-12-31


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Be more jelly cause I got my Corsair VengeanceLP 8gb 2133 CL11 kit to 2400 9-10-12-31


What are you using to test stability (new to ram overclocking)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Be more jelly cause I got my Corsair VengeanceLP 8gb 2133 CL11 kit to 2400 9-10-12-31
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to test stability (new to ram overclocking)
Click to expand...

I just used IBT-AVX. I havent done prime cause simply I dont have time to wait 24 hours for my computer to stability test. So it survives the gaming and the the word documents and the internet browsing that I do so I am happy. I might do a Prime in a few days once I have added my new 360mm rad into my loop and tried for MOAR OC!

PS: Some might not be as brave as me because I am pumping 1.8v into my DRAM


----------



## i73820-FX4170

ANYBODY?

Who wants to trade down to the FX Quad I got? The FX4170? Not a real bad CPU.

I might get the eight core. Is an *Asrock 970 Extreme 3* a good board for an 8-core


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just used IBT-AVX. I havent done prime cause simply I dont have time to wait 24 hours for my computer to stability test. So it survives the gaming and the the word documents and the internet browsing that I do so I am happy. I might do a Prime in a few days once I have added my new 360mm rad into my loop and tried for MOAR OC!
> 
> PS: Some might not be as brave as me because I am pumping 1.8v into my DRAM


Thanks. Ive been meaning to tweak my ram but I always forget about it


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i73820-FX4170*
> 
> ANYBODY?
> 
> Who wants to trade down to the FX Quad I got? The FX4170? Not a real bad CPU.
> 
> I might get the eight core. Is an *Asrock 970 Extreme 3* a good board for an 8-core


No. Not if you intend to overclock.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *i73820-FX4170*
> 
> ANYBODY?
> 
> Who wants to trade down to the FX Quad I got? The FX4170? Not a real bad CPU.
> 
> I might get the eight core. Is an *Asrock 970 Extreme 3* a good board for an 8-core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not if you intend to overclock.
Click to expand...

THIS!!!!!!!!!! If you want to go ASRock I would say 990FX Extreme 4 at the LEAST!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just used IBT-AVX. I havent done prime cause simply I dont have time to wait 24 hours for my computer to stability test. So it survives the gaming and the the word documents and the internet browsing that I do so I am happy. I might do a Prime in a few days once I have added my new 360mm rad into my loop and tried for MOAR OC!
> 
> PS: Some might not be as brave as me because I am pumping 1.8v into my DRAM
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Ive been meaning to tweak my ram but I always forget about it
Click to expand...

Pleasure. Honestly I am pushing a lot of voltage through my RAM. But according to JDEC DDR3 should be able to handle 1.9 or 2.0 or something like that before suffering damage, I just can't find the article where I read it. But yeah RAM was the thing that took the most patience to OC simply because you have three things to worry about when it comes to stability, frequency, timings and of course voltage.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Be more jelly cause I got my Corsair VengeanceLP 8gb 2133 CL11 kit to 2400 9-10-12-31


I really am

Mines is at 2400MHz 11-13-13-30 1.65v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I really am
> 
> Mines is at 2400MHz 11-13-13-30 1.65v


I think that with the tight timings that I have my cas 8 2133 is faster than your 2400 cas 11







although.. I seemed to have lucked out with these buggers. I haven't really seen any one with the same kit as me. Gert had a pair of the 1600s came close to me but couldn't match me


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Be more jelly cause I got my Corsair VengeanceLP 8gb 2133 CL11 kit to 2400 9-10-12-31
> 
> 
> 
> I really am
> 
> Mines is at 2400MHz 11-13-13-30 1.65v
Click to expand...

try pushing to 1.8v if your cooling can handle it? Maybe you can squeeze cas 10 or 11 out of it?


----------



## Durquavian

To know just:

1/(RAM speed ie: 1600 ram speed = 800) x CL(or any timing)

Use that to figure out differences in speed and timings. It is how I came to use 1466 over 1760. I was able to get way lower timings. Now this is for real world use rather than benching. Seems benching prefers speed over timings.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> try pushing to 1.8v if your cooling can handle it? Maybe you can squeeze cas 10 or 11 out of it?


Interms of cooling. RAM doesn't get much air flow if any


----------



## Anthropolis

Question for the veterans: I'm just now learning about the Bulldozer/Vishera hotfixes from Windows. Should I still apply these with my 9370?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Question for the veterans: I'm just now learning about the Bulldozer/Vishera hotfixes from Windows. Should I still apply these with my 9370?


If you are using windows 7 yes. You need to have SP1 installed first before it will accept the updates. If 8 then NO.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If you are using windows 7 yes. You need to have SP1 installed first before it will accept the updates. If 8 then NO.


Ok yeah I thought so but it was worth double checking. Yes I'm on 7 x64 SP1, I think I'm going to just skip out on Windows 8 completely lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> try pushing to 1.8v if your cooling can handle it? Maybe you can squeeze cas 10 or 11 out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Interms of cooling. RAM doesn't get much air flow if any
Click to expand...

Well to be honest my RAM doesnt get too warm actually. Maybe because since DDR2 the voltages are low and so the resulting temps are low too? Anyways why not try OC'ing your ram and put a temperature sensor on them or feeling them to check how hot they get? Mine do not get to hot to the touch... Do Corsair LP's have decent TIM between the spreaders and the chips? I am just wondering if these are transferring heat efficiently now?







Is there anyway to tell through software what my DIMM's temperature is?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well to be honest my RAM doesnt get too warm actually. Maybe because since DDR2 the voltages are low and so the resulting temps are low too? Anyways why not try OC'ing your ram and put a temperature sensor on them or feeling them to check how hot they get? Mine do not get to hot to the touch... Do Corsair LP's have decent TIM between the spreaders and the chips? I am just wondering if these are transferring heat efficiently now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to tell through software what my DIMM's temperature is?


I'm running G.Skill Sniper Kit rated at 1866 CL9. I'll give 1.7v a shot and lower timings


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well to be honest my RAM doesnt get too warm actually. Maybe because since DDR2 the voltages are low and so the resulting temps are low too? Anyways why not try OC'ing your ram and put a temperature sensor on them or feeling them to check how hot they get? Mine do not get to hot to the touch... Do Corsair LP's have decent TIM between the spreaders and the chips? I am just wondering if these are transferring heat efficiently now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to tell through software what my DIMM's temperature is?


I've wondered about software temp monitors for RAM over the years, and I research it whenever a new RAM type comes out. But, they're still not putting temp sensors onto RAM yet, afaik so an aftermarket sensor is the best bet right now







I've got a cool set that I picked up on ebay from China, you can see them in my pics attached to my gpu heatshinks, but I have 2 more so I'm going to rebuild the bracket I made and use 2 on the gpus, one on the vrm sink, and one either just as upper case temp or on a ram sink.


----------



## Alatar

Finished individually testing the cores on my 9370.

best ones are core #1 and core #7. Both seem to be able to do 6265MHz at 1.7v. One module only does 5904MHz for some reason.



(dat resolution)


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Finished individually testing the cores on my 9370.
> 
> best ones are core #1 and core #7. Both seem to be able to do 6265MHz at 1.7v. One module only does 5904MHz for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> (dat resolution)


Wow! Very impressed! I have renewed enthusiasm for my 9370 Thanks!


----------



## Tasm

Vcore 1.525;
PLL 2.7;
NBcore 1.275

Is 2.7 for PLL too much?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Finished individually testing the cores on my 9370.
> 
> best ones are core #1 and core #7. Both seem to be able to do 6265MHz at 1.7v. One module only does 5904MHz for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> (dat resolution)


what software is that? Is it that included in Overdrive?


----------



## Durvelle27

Just a heads up guys. AMD OverDrive is broken on Windows 8.1


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> what software is that? Is it that included in Overdrive?


It's AMD PSCheck. Not part of overdrive. And AMD doesn't offer any public downloads for it, supposed to be for reviewers, extreme OCers etc. Tutorials found on various forums, OCN has one iirc and hwbot and XS should as well.

There are probably some links online where you can download a version that works with piledriver. If you can't I can probably help in finding one if you send a PM.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well to be honest my RAM doesnt get too warm actually. Maybe because since DDR2 the voltages are low and so the resulting temps are low too? Anyways why not try OC'ing your ram and put a temperature sensor on them or feeling them to check how hot they get? Mine do not get to hot to the touch... Do Corsair LP's have decent TIM between the spreaders and the chips? I am just wondering if these are transferring heat efficiently now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to tell through software what my DIMM's temperature is?
> 
> 
> 
> I've wondered about software temp monitors for RAM over the years, and I research it whenever a new RAM type comes out. But, they're still not putting temp sensors onto RAM yet, afaik so an aftermarket sensor is the best bet right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a cool set that I picked up on ebay from China, you can see them in my pics attached to my gpu heatshinks, but I have 2 more so I'm going to rebuild the bracket I made and use 2 on the gpus, one on the vrm sink, and one either just as upper case temp or on a ram sink.
Click to expand...

Yeah you know it would be nice. Because I cant seem to tell if these heatspreaders are nice and warm because the chips are not getting hot? Or are they just nice warm because the chips underneath are cooking and not transferring the heat out... SIGH Y NO SENSORS!


----------



## Tasm

PLL voltage will affect the performance?

I mean, with 2.7 i have 90 GFlop´s;



2.6 i get 85 GFlop´s;



2.5 i get 77 GFlop´s;


----------



## i73820-FX4170

Has anyone used one? It has been reliable for 'ma' after i had a uber-viddie card in it for a bit.
So if the 8-core goes to say $129.99 for the 3850 it would be a great 'gramma' PC, not that it is
not a great PC for here now.


----------



## i73820-FX4170

So you can RUN like that?
Are you an online gamer?

I see real cool temps.....are you on a big air cooler?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> what software is that? Is it that included in Overdrive?
> 
> 
> 
> It's AMD PSCheck. Not part of overdrive. And AMD doesn't offer any public downloads for it, supposed to be for reviewers, extreme OCers etc. Tutorials found on various forums, OCN has one iirc and hwbot and XS should as well.
> 
> There are probably some links online where you can download a version that works with piledriver. If you can't I can probably help in finding one if you send a PM.
Click to expand...

Oh wow that sounds cool! Does it help you with overclocking? Because this sounds like a great tool. If you can PM me a link that would be great.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> PLL voltage will affect the performance?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, with 2.7 i have 90 GFlop´s;
> 
> 
> 
> 2.6 i get 85 GFlop´s;
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 i get 77 GFlop´s;


well i'm going to assume the rest of your tests had the same result.

you are getting negative results you are not stable, you will need more voltage


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I've wondered about software temp monitors for RAM over the years, and I research it whenever a new RAM type comes out. But, they're still not putting temp sensors onto RAM yet, afaik so an aftermarket sensor is the best bet right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a cool set that I picked up on ebay from China, you can see them in my pics attached to my gpu heatshinks, but I have 2 more so I'm going to rebuild the bracket I made and use 2 on the gpus, one on the vrm sink, and one either just as upper case temp or on a ram sink.


Buy a laser thermometer and put the dot on the ram, not the cooler. My ram is currently running at 23.6C @ 1.656v while just browsing. I have seen it get over 40C while stress testing.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The reason why is beacuse you dont have enough power for it on that 12v rail
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/asus-r9-290x-directcu-ii-sapphire-r9-290x-tri-x-video-card-reviews_132158/12
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/06/amd-fx-8350-review/7
> 
> 
> I would assume that at 5 ghz fx 8350 can easily consume 400 to 430 watts + then you have your gpu on idle 111 watts then add in all the rest of your components Its safe to assume you easily run out of power.


These are probably system numbers, I find not just improbable but straightforward impossible for an R9 290X to draw 110W while idling, new GPUs drop clocks,power draw and consumption when idle,it probably draws ~20W.

Edit. Yep.


----------



## miklkit

This thread moves fast!

Kinda apples and oranges, but with a 9590 and a R9 280X plus sound card, at full loads when gaming I can look down at the UPS and it shows just over 450 watts being drawn from the wall with a gold PSU . Right now it is doing 225-235watts.
When I had an 8350 and X2 6970s with a bronze PSU it would pull over 700 watts from the wall.

Oh yeah, after sitting in the warehouse for 5 days UPS finally shipped my watercooler and it arrived last night. Now maybe it can stress test.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well to be honest my RAM doesnt get too warm actually. Maybe because since DDR2 the voltages are low and so the resulting temps are low too? Anyways why not try OC'ing your ram and put a temperature sensor on them or feeling them to check how hot they get? Mine do not get to hot to the touch... Do Corsair LP's have decent TIM between the spreaders and the chips? I am just wondering if these are transferring heat efficiently now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to tell through software what my DIMM's temperature is?


I see temps for my ram in hwmonitor


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I see temps for my ram in hwmonitor


only kuz the saberkitty is the tits..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This thread moves fast!
> 
> Kinda apples and oranges, but with a 9590 and a R9 280X plus sound card, at full loads when gaming I can look down at the UPS and it shows just over 450 watts being drawn from the wall with a gold PSU . Right now it is doing 225-235watts.
> When I had an 8350 and X2 6970s with a bronze PSU it would pull over 700 watts from the wall.
> 
> Oh yeah, after sitting in the warehouse for 5 days UPS finally shipped my watercooler and it arrived last night. Now maybe it can stress test.[/quote
> 
> Remember to get good airflow over the vrms, they won't be gettting the air movement they had when you were on air.
> Also, if you are planning on pushing it, make sure to put a spot fan on the back side of the socket and where the VRMS are soldered to the motherboard.
> 
> I noticed my cpu backplate has gotten hot enough that has taken on a slightly burnished appearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (it's actually pretty cool... err neat it looks case hardened lol)


----------



## Tasm

http://valid.canardpc.com/21ik0p










Is 1.575v too much for 5.0?

Temps are OK with general use.

They will ramp up to 70º core on IBT.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Finished individually testing the cores on my 9370.
> 
> best ones are core #1 and core #7. Both seem to be able to do 6265MHz at 1.7v. One module only does 5904MHz for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> (dat resolution)


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30576042/PST_3_4_1.ZIP


----------



## doritos93

Hey guys, basic question here but I can't seem to find the data anywhere. What are the stock values for HyperTransport and NB? I'm trying to find the max OC for my chip and my mobo defaults them to 2200 but I'm pretty sure I read 2600? Should I set them at 2000 to eliminate them as a source of instability for my max CPU OC? Or is default alright?

Running 1600Mhz DIMMs


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Hey guys, basic question here but I can't seem to find the data anywhere. What are the stock values for HyperTransport and NB? I'm trying to find the max OC for my chip and my mobo defaults them to 2200 but I'm pretty sure I read 2600? Should I set them at 2000 to eliminate them as a source of instability for my max CPU OC? Or is default alright?
> 
> Running 1600Mhz DIMMs


NB 2200 ht 2600

taken from 1st page








General Information:

- 62C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
- 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
- Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
- Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore 1.525;
> PLL 2.7;
> NBcore 1.275
> 
> Is 2.7 for PLL too much?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> PLL voltage will affect the performance?
> 
> I mean, with 2.7 i have 90 GFlop´s;
> 
> 
> 
> 2.6 i get 85 GFlop´s;
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 i get 77 GFlop´s;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore 1.525;
> PLL 2.7;
> NBcore 1.275
> 
> Is 2.7 for PLL too much?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> PLL voltage will affect the performance?
> 
> I mean, with 2.7 i have 90 GFlop´s;
> 
> 
> 
> 2.6 i get 85 GFlop´s;
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 i get 77 GFlop´s;


Try it with higher or more for more accurate testing. The more ram you use the more accurate.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This thread moves fast!
> 
> Kinda apples and oranges, but with a 9590 and a R9 280X plus sound card, at full loads when gaming I can look down at the UPS and it shows just over 450 watts being drawn from the wall with a gold PSU . Right now it is doing 225-235watts.
> When I had an 8350 and X2 6970s with a bronze PSU it would pull over 700 watts from the wall.
> 
> Oh yeah, after sitting in the warehouse for 5 days UPS finally shipped my watercooler and it arrived last night. Now maybe it can stress test.[/quote
> 
> Remember to get good airflow over the vrms, they won't be gettting the air movement they had when you were on air.
> Also, if you are planning on pushing it, make sure to put a spot fan on the back side of the socket and where the VRMS are soldered to the motherboard.
> 
> I noticed my cpu backplate has gotten hot enough that has taken on a slightly burnished appearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (it's actually pretty cool... err neat it looks case hardened lol)
> 
> 
> 
> There was already very good airflow over the motherboard, but this WC seems to have less as all mobo temps are a bit higher, but still far less than what others are reporting here. All it has been doing so far is running utilities, virus scans, and defrags to cure the TIM. (Antec Formula 7)
> 
> So far it has not impressed as temps are higher than I am used to seeing, but if it allows me to stress test then it will be worth it. But so far I am NOT impressed.
Click to expand...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> pshh, my 8350 needs 1.56 to meet 4.8! lol... I lost the CPU lottery twice! (sent the first chip back since it would BSOD under load at stock)...
> 
> but then again my definition of stable is... leave it running prime for a week... stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yea I wouldn't believe the hype some people muster up without hardcore cold facts. Alot of people in this thread can fabricate and will fabricate testimony just so they can appeal to the masses.* I seriously question those that claim "Golden Chips", or lower power requirements for certain or specific clocks. Your chips at 1.56 for 4.8 based on my testing personally I believe that's the general requirement. These chips are power hungry mines is 1.620 for a true stable OC and the performance reflects that based on my observations through·out this entire thread even the FX 9000 require nearly the same amount of voltages for the same clocks give or take 0.10v. Anyone that claims otherwise should swerve without any extensive first hand research, documented live proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh... Learn your place dude. You have been here for maybe a week or two, we've been here for 15 months. You are on a lower-end board with bad LLC control and medium cooling at best (Ya, even the double-towers aren't that good for PD). Believe it or not, that combined with an 8320 hurts your chance to get higher clocks at good voltages. So does your $35 Inland PSU with only 430w on the 12v rail.
> 
> Your low-end parts do not make for the norm. MadGoat knows a lot too, he's just pointing out how bad he got screwed over and making a joke out of it. He's probably had the absolute worst chips this thread has ever seen, and he has acknowledged such multiple times.
> 
> repo_man on the other hand has a Sabertooth and an H100 with a TX750. He won't have your problems, because he built it right with solid parts.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> What's a safe amount of voltage? I haven't OCd anything since 775 intels, lol. And 1.5v back then (and to my old ear) sounds like a lot. Though I'm sure it isn't anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people in the thread bench well above 1.65v and we haven't killed one yet, but for the sake of safety we say 1.55v should be the most you use unless you feel comfortable going higher.
> 
> These chips are tanks. Keep em cool and they'll do whatever you want, just don't go expecting 5Ghz without a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Pssst my 8350 did 5GHz @1.5v (1.512v after LLC)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, stop teasing people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Goin retro!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ei3t69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll top you later today, don't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've no doubts about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with this old chip however - all time high frequency for my 940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://valid.canardpc.com/8tcujy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back in ye olden days...
> 
> Top Suicide: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047
> Top 24/7: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265
> 
> CPU-Z lies though, the actual voltage for the 24/7 was 1.55v. The chip is back in business now, so I can get some updated validations. And ya, I ran that way with 16/32GB.
Click to expand...

X6 + MSI = OC goodness







lil somthing for the friendly X6 challenge









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> X6 + MSI = OC goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil somthing for the friendly X6 challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Booo, you missed the post with the 4162Mhz IBT stable screenshot on my 970.









Anyway my 960T will not be coming out to play... Server duty is much more important, unless one of you wants to donate an 8-core to replace it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> X6 + MSI = OC goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lil somthing for the friendly X6 challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booo, you missed the post with the 4162Mhz IBT stable screenshot on my 970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway my 960T will not be coming out to play... Server duty is much more important, unless one of you wants to donate an 8-core to replace it.
Click to expand...

Understandable








Good grief, I've missplaced my 1045T! lol It's sitting on a foxconn board around here somewhere. Time for spring cleaning already









My efficiencies are pretty awful, but the chip is such a horse it scores well in spite of that fact.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Is that the CB we are using in the X6 challenge or was it R15?


----------



## miklkit

Meh. BSOD at 4.7 under water in P95.


----------



## dranas

Hey guys, I've been OCing my 8320 and I have gotten to 4.6 stable. Here is a screen shot of cpu z showing the cpu and the main board. Do you all think I could push it a little further if I increase voltage? The way it is under full load I hit 56 degrees. I haven't gone further because I am unsure about the voltage, is the fear heat killing the cpu or just frying it with too much power?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been OCing my 8320 and I have gotten to 4.6 stable. Here is a screen shot of cpu z showing the cpu and the main board. Do you all think I could push it a little further if I increase voltage? The way it is under full load I hit 56 degrees. I haven't gone further because I am unsure about the voltage, is the fear heat killing the cpu or just frying it with too much power?


imo download hwinfo64 and check your vcore under load,

past that
no you are not going to kill your chip feel free to push farther

is that girl in a game ? if so which AC4?

fixed the quote, god that bugs me


----------



## dranas

i think that chick is a rule 63 but im not sure. I checked my vcore, i just needed some insight on pushing it further, which i think ill do tomorrow. Thanks duder.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been OCing my 8320 and I have gotten to 4.6 stable. Here is a screen shot of cpu z showing the cpu and the main board. Do you all think I could push it a little further if I increase voltage? The way it is under full load I hit 56 degrees. I haven't gone further because I am unsure about the voltage, is the fear heat killing the cpu or just frying it with too much power?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> imo download hwinfo64 and check your vcore under load,
> 
> past that
> no you are not going to kill your chip feel free to push farther
> 
> is that girl in a game ? if so which AC4?
> 
> fixed the quote, god that bugs me
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> i think that chick is a rule 63 but im not sure. I checked my vcore, i just needed some insight on pushing it further, which i think ill do tomorrow. Thanks duder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Let me chime in.. 13 months of 1.65-1.74v and my chip is still not dead.. Just keep it cool


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Ive FINALLY found my stability issue with IBT AVX!!!!!!!!!!! My LLC was usually set to "Medium" but when i set it to "Ultra High" My ram and cpu finally stabilized thank god. Crazy thing is i underclocked after i set LLC to Ultra High and i can actually go to 1.23V and run 4.4ghz on Load on IBT and Prime95. I upped the Vcore +.050 just incase tho. I will update with a Prime95 20 minute test aswell, My temps at this Vcore is crazy. I'm loving my 8320 as of now.


----------



## colebob222

My motherboard's (ASrock 990fx extreme4) bios options for LLC are 1/2 and 1/4. Which is optimal for overclocking?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colebob222*
> 
> My motherboard's (ASrock 990fx extreme4) bios options for LLC are 1/2 and 1/4. Which is optimal for overclocking?


Dam wish i could help man, idk, i have 6 Settings on my Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 Board..

Extreme
Ultra High
High
Medium
Regular
Auto


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been OCing my 8320 and I have gotten to 4.6 stable. Here is a screen shot of cpu z showing the cpu and the main board. Do you all think I could push it a little further if I increase voltage? The way it is under full load I hit 56 degrees. I haven't gone further because I am unsure about the voltage, is the fear heat killing the cpu or just frying it with too much power?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> imo download hwinfo64 and check your vcore under load,
> 
> past that
> no you are not going to kill your chip feel free to push farther
> 
> is that girl in a game ? if so which AC4?
> 
> fixed the quote, god that bugs me
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> i think that chick is a rule 63 but im not sure. I checked my vcore, i just needed some insight on pushing it further, which i think ill do tomorrow. Thanks duder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me chime in.. 13 months of 1.65-1.74v and my chip is still not dead.. Just keep it cool
Click to expand...

Okay, that sounds promising. What kinda temps you got in the last 13 months? Min-Max-Avg (If you can even give me accrute temps lol)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Ive FINALLY found my stability issue with IBT AVX!!!!!!!!!!! My LLC was usually set to "Medium" but when i set it to "Ultra High" My ram and cpu finally stabilized thank god. Crazy thing is i underclocked after i set LLC to Ultra High and i can actually go to 1.23V and run 4.4ghz on Load on IBT and Prime95. I upped the Vcore +.050 just incase tho. I will update with a Prime95 20 minute test aswell, My temps at this Vcore is crazy. I'm loving my 8320 as of now.


You're supposed to leave HwINFO running while you're stressing so you can see max voltage and temps, not start it after.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're supposed to leave HwINFO running while you're stressing so you can see max voltage and temps, not start it after.


Yeah my bad lol.

I ran it again with HWinfo open, this time my gflops were lower, im guessing it's because i had things running in the backround? my first test was with nothing open that's why i didn't have hwinfo open lol.


----------



## Mega Man

looks like it is time to start pushing that oc try for 4.8


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're supposed to leave HwINFO running while you're stressing so you can see max voltage and temps, not start it after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my bad lol.
> 
> I ran it again with HWinfo open, this time my gflops were lower, im guessing it's because i had things running in the backround? my first test was with nothing open that's why i didn't have hwinfo open lol.
Click to expand...

Probably.

40C and 1.312v means you got pleeeenty of room to go. Not surprising with your rig honestly. Got a good PSU backing it all up?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Probably.
> 
> 40C and 1.312v means you got pleeeenty of room to go. Not surprising with your rig honestly. Got a good PSU backing it all up?


I have a TX650, i don't think it's HIGH quality, but im sure there are tons of other power supplies which would be much better. I have a picture of 5.4ghz @ 1.45 but im sure that wouldn't have gone far in a stability test lol. I'm sure i can boot up atleast 5.6ghz and surf the web and such maybe if i do 1.47V?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Probably.
> 
> 40C and 1.312v means you got pleeeenty of room to go. Not surprising with your rig honestly. Got a good PSU backing it all up?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a TX650, i don't think it's HIGH quality, but im sure there are tons of other power supplies which would be much better. I have a picture of 5.4ghz @ 1.45 but im sure that wouldn't have gone far in a stability test lol. I'm sure i can boot up atleast 5.6ghz and surf the web and such maybe if i do 1.47V?
Click to expand...

It's a Corsair TX, it's good enough. The number in the name doesn't lie as it really does provide 650w on the 12v rail, and that's a good start.







Mostly we just try to weed out bad PSUs that can't provide the voltage they claim, or unstable voltage, or... you get the idea. The TX series does not fall in the "Bad" category.

Suicide runs are fun, but without full-load capability they're pretty useless. If you can bench at that though you could get some nice scores.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a Corsair TX, it's good enough. The number in the name doesn't lie as it really does provide 650w on the 12v rail, and that's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly we just try to weed out bad PSUs that can't provide the voltage they claim, or unstable voltage, or... you get the idea. The TX series does not fall in the "Bad" category.
> 
> Suicide runs are fun, but without full-load capability they're pretty useless. If you can bench at that though you could get some nice scores.


Yeah ill keep the settings like this for now tho, I will push the chip into the 5ghz hopefully stable in a few days. Ive been killing my self trying to stabilize this man lol, i'm glad im learning things little by little thanks to everyone who helps me. But when i do, should i go straight to 1.45ghz and keep upping the multiplier? or should i mess with the FSB and Multiplier. What would reach higher ghz more stable?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Hey guys, basic question here but I can't seem to find the data anywhere. What are the stock values for HyperTransport and NB? I'm trying to find the max OC for my chip and my mobo defaults them to 2200 but I'm pretty sure I read 2600? Should I set them at 2000 to eliminate them as a source of instability for my max CPU OC? Or is default alright?
> 
> Running 1600Mhz DIMMs
> 
> 
> 
> NB 2200 ht 2600
> 
> taken from 1st page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Information:
> 
> - *75C* is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
> - Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
> - Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.
Click to expand...

FIXED!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a Corsair TX, it's good enough. The number in the name doesn't lie as it really does provide 650w on the 12v rail, and that's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly we just try to weed out bad PSUs that can't provide the voltage they claim, or unstable voltage, or... you get the idea. The TX series does not fall in the "Bad" category.
> 
> Suicide runs are fun, but without full-load capability they're pretty useless. If you can bench at that though you could get some nice scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ill keep the settings like this for now tho, I will push the chip into the 5ghz hopefully stable in a few days. Ive been killing my self trying to stabilize this man lol, i'm glad im learning things little by little thanks to everyone who helps me. But when i do, should i go straight to 1.45ghz and keep upping the multiplier? or should i mess with the FSB and Multiplier. What would reach higher ghz more stable?
Click to expand...

Never know, it's mostly chip dependent. Giga boards have so far tended to not like the FSB very much though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> FIXED!


Meh, I'm leaving it. When I do change it, which will probably be in a week when the more experienced clockers can say that it really is ok on their stuff, it'll probably be changed to 70C.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> i think that chick is a rule 63 but im not sure. I checked my vcore, i just needed some insight on pushing it further, which i think ill do tomorrow. Thanks duder.


Careful though! I see in your Sig Rig you are running a 970 LE board. I would not recommend pushing much harder as those VRM's will most likely pop if you try much harder.

EDIT: Sorry I see you are actually running an Extreme 4 so yeah you're good to go.


----------



## tEhLoNeR

Hey guys I just got my 8320 a few hours ago and I'm trying to overclock it.
I'm currently at 4.1 Ghz and my vcore is around 1.34 according to hwmonitor. It's running stable on IBT on high.
My question is I notice on coretemp once in a while a core or two downclocks itself for a second then jumps right back up. Is that a VRM problem? Should I lower my clocks and voltage?

My motherboard is a Biostar TA970, power supply is a cooler master v850, and my cpu cooler is a thermaltake water 2.0. Cpu temps are around 34-36 ish full load.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my 8320 a few hours ago and I'm trying to overclock it.
> I'm currently at 4.1 Ghz and my vcore is around 1.34 according to hwmonitor. It's running stable on IBT on high.
> My question is I notice on coretemp once in a while a core or two downclocks itself for a second then jumps right back up. Is that a VRM problem? Should I lower my clocks and voltage?
> 
> My motherboard is a Biostar TA970, power supply is a cooler master v850, and my cpu cooler is a thermaltake water 2.0. Cpu temps are around 34-36 ish full load.


Well you really need a 990FXA Mobo for a 8 core, but i think A few have proven you can still OC decent on 970's, but your mileage will vary.

You need to Turn OFF APM and Turn ON HPC for the Cores to stop Throttling. Also put some Air Flow in the direction of the VRM's and Northbridge.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my 8320 a few hours ago and I'm trying to overclock it.
> I'm currently at 4.1 Ghz and my vcore is around 1.34 according to hwmonitor. It's running stable on IBT on high.
> My question is I notice on coretemp once in a while a core or two downclocks itself for a second then jumps right back up. Is that a VRM problem? Should I lower my clocks and voltage?
> 
> My motherboard is a Biostar TA970, power supply is a cooler master v850, and my cpu cooler is a thermaltake water 2.0. Cpu temps are around 34-36 ish full load.


Biostar?!?! Jesus dude... It's likely the VRM's overheating, mine does the same thing over 4.5. I reccomend a new Motherboard ASAP before that thing catches fire or something.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Okay, that sounds promising. What kinda temps you got in the last 13 months? Min-Max-Avg (If you can even give me accrute temps lol)


Well cause I am a human crash test dummy......

I have hit to the shut off point and let it run at 80c for 5-10 minutes at a time

Other than that I have been sitting at 65-75c depending on the usage that I am putting on it. Sometimes spikes above but doesn't really stay there..


----------



## Durvelle27

Guys I'm thinking of getting a Opteron 12 or 16 core to play around whith that are based off Piledriver


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guys I'm thinking of getting a Opteron 12 or 16 core to play around whith that are based off Piledriver


Why not?

Could be fun


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Could be fun


There interchangeable with AM3+ also which is a plus


----------



## Anthropolis

I've been looking at some on ebay lately for fun too, and since my main overclocking experience is ten years with opterons lol. I would really really like to see what these new ones can do. If you have the resources, I vote please do! I still need some ssd's, hdd's, and a board upgrade on my primary before I start another :/


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I've been looking at some on ebay lately for fun too, and since my main overclocking experience is ten years with opterons lol. I would really really like to see what these new ones can do. If you have the resources, I vote please do! I still need some ssd's, hdd's, and a board upgrade on my primary before I start another :/


I'm looking at. But firstly I need to get my main PC backup and running


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Could be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There interchangeable with AM3+ also which is a plus
Click to expand...

As far as I know and I stand to be corrected if I am wrong. But the 12 and 16 core Opti's are G34 socked aren't they?


----------



## Anthropolis

That's what I thought, there's some 8 core opterons in am2+ that could maybe fit... unless he know something we don't haha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> That's what I thought, there's some 8 core opterons in am2+ that could maybe fit... unless he know something we don't haha


Yeah I am not sure if the current line of opti's come in AM3+


----------



## Durvelle27

Doesn't hurt to try Lol but I planned to use a G34 board. Still thinking on it


----------



## Anthropolis

The 12 and 16 Optis I saw are a big chunk of $ currently :/ anyway I'm going to research some G34 boards with good OC options, but I find server boards quite lacking in anything other than basic FSB adjustments meh. My Tyan's were built like tanks, but had a very lame bios.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> The 12 and 16 Optis I saw are a big chunk of $ currently :/ anyway I'm going to research some G34 boards with good OC options, but I find server boards quite lacking in anything other than basic FSB adjustments meh. My Tyan's were built like tanks, but had a very lame bios.


eBay FTW


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> eBay FTW


Holy smokes, someone here should jump on this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-OPTERON-12-CORE-PROCESSOR-6172-2-1GHZ-Phenon-2-X4-CPU-G34-Socket-3200MHz-/321298630261?pt=CPUs&hash=item4acee40675 at $139 it looks like a bargain compared to $400++


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Holy smokes, someone here should jump on this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-OPTERON-12-CORE-PROCESSOR-6172-2-1GHZ-Phenon-2-X4-CPU-G34-Socket-3200MHz-/321298630261?pt=CPUs&hash=item4acee40675 at $139 it looks like a bargain compared to $400++


Ehhh its based on Bulldozer


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my 8320 a few hours ago and I'm trying to overclock it.
> I'm currently at 4.1 Ghz and my vcore is around 1.34 according to hwmonitor. It's running stable on IBT on high.
> My question is I notice on coretemp once in a while a core or two downclocks itself for a second then jumps right back up. Is that a VRM problem? Should I lower my clocks and voltage?
> 
> My motherboard is a Biostar TA970, power supply is a cooler master v850, and my cpu cooler is a thermaltake water 2.0. Cpu temps are around 34-36 ish full load.


you are totally limited by your board.

I would suggest to knock your clock down to 4ghz and take the voltage down accordingly.

you don't have ANY form of heat sink on your 4+1 vrm set up (asking for trouble if you ask me)

I would consider getting a new motherboard as it is the weak point in your rig. if it is new, return it and spend a little more money. (you will have too in the end, its really a question if you wanna gamble on bad vrms for these chips and for how long)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> There interchangeable with AM3+ also which is a plus


Really? I could have sworn that they were on a G something socket. If that's true them AMD could release a consumer 8core steamroller chip on AM3+ no problem.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ehhh its based on Bulldozer


Nope

it's Magny-Cours.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Really? I could have sworn that they were on a G something socket. If that's true them AMD could release a consumer 8core steamroller chip on AM3+ no problem.


From what I've seen its very possible. AMD never states AM3+ was dead just no new desktop CPUs for 2014. Which gives them plenty of time to make a new CPU for a 2015 launch


----------



## Krusher33

I hope I'm wrong but I think I remember news of AMD ditching SR chips for AM3 sockets.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but I think I remember news of AMD ditching SR chips for AM3 sockets.


Le sigh.. at this point its all here say, The original "leek" was from WCCFTech then everyone followed suite. True answer looks like not but who knows and enter a "/shrug"


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> Nope
> 
> it's Magny-Cours.


OK a generation before Bulldozer


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Could be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There interchangeable with AM3+ also which is a plus
Click to expand...

So let me see if I understand what Durvelle is saying. Is he under the impression that a G34 chip will fit in an AM3+ motherboard?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but I think I remember news of AMD ditching SR chips for AM3 sockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Le sigh.. at this point its all here say, The original "leek" was from WCCFTech then everyone followed suite. True answer looks like not but who knows and enter a "/shrug"
Click to expand...

hehe, yeah sounds about right. Who the hell knows what's really going to happen.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> From what I've seen its very possible. AMD never states AM3+ was dead just no new desktop CPUs for 2014. Which gives them plenty of time to make a new CPU for a 2015 launch


So we have to wait an entire year with nothing to tide us over but 2 module Kaveri parts? But I need it now!!!!! I got the itch so bad it is beyond the help of any cream!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> hehe, yeah sounds about right. Who the hell knows what's really going to happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So we have to wait an entire year with nothing to tide us over but 2 module Kaveri parts? But I need it now!!!!! I got the itch so bad it is beyond the help of any cream!
Click to expand...

If AMD is going to drop a new chip it will be q3 or early q4 of this year. just look at the history they have.

OH and just to kinda put these "Rumors" into perspective. and give you a BLOCK of salt

http://wccftech.com/amd-rumored-discontinue-performance-cpus-piledriver-focus-apu-development/

^and we see how PD was cancelled


----------



## Krusher33

I plan to get the kaveri chip + FM2+ board to swap out my 8350+sabertooth. I do plan to hang onto my 8350 setup though. Just in case.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I plan to get the kaveri chip + FM2+ board to swap out my 8350+sabertooth. I do plan to hang onto my 8350 setup though. Just in case.


Even with HSA it most likely would be a side grade at best


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So let me see if I understand what Durvelle is saying. Is he under the impression that a G34 chip will fit in an AM3+ motherboard?


You didn't read my update did you. I said with a G34 socket


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I plan to get the kaveri chip + FM2+ board to swap out my 8350+sabertooth. I do plan to hang onto my 8350 setup though. Just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with HSA it most likely would be a side grade at best
Click to expand...

That is what I'm hoping for, no less. Anything better is icing on cake.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That is what I'm hoping for, no less. Anything better is icing on cake.


Maybe I should rephrase that if HSA does prove to be amazing. You would have a theoretical max in performance as a stock 8350. I think it is closer to blurring the lines of dgpu and dcpu than ever has been but I don't think it is there yet. Most likely won't until excavator cores come out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So let me see if I understand what Durvelle is saying. Is he under the impression that a G34 chip will fit in an AM3+ motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read my update did you. I said with a G34 socket
Click to expand...

false

So what were you refering to as being interchangeable?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> false
> 
> So what were you refering to as being interchangeable?


Hmmmm I don't remember xD


----------



## Anthropolis

AMD did latr later release an official product map after that fake leak. I just saw it, see if I can find it again...

Edit: looks like AM3+ will continue for now, but the map is very generalized...
www.hardwarepal.com/amd-fx-series-processors-willnotbe-discontinued/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That is what I'm hoping for, no less. Anything better is icing on cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should rephrase that if HSA does prove to be amazing. You would have a theoretical max in performance as a stock 8350. I think it is closer to blurring the lines of dgpu and dcpu than ever has been but I don't think it is there yet. Most likely won't until excavator cores come out.
Click to expand...

APU has a combined compute power approaching 900 GFLOPS.

F3ERS thinks it'll top out tied with a rather pathetic in comparison PD chip that can barely cap 100 GFLOPS.

"lolno".









Dude, you have no idea about HSA if you think even this first form of it is anywhere close to limited to current chip levels. The ride hasn't even begun yet and we've already got benches showing it doubling it's performance in synthetics that could not have worked on it for very long, if at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Could be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There interchangeable with AM3+ also which is a plus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know and I stand to be corrected if I am wrong. But the 12 and 16 core Opti's are G34 socked aren't they?
Click to expand...

You are correct.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh, I pulled trigger. I just gotta have my hands on new AMD techs.

Don't worry though... I'm not letting go of my 8350 sweetcake. Even if she is a fussy one when at 5 ghz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh, I pulled trigger. I just gotta have my hands on new AMD techs.
> 
> Don't worry though... I'm not letting go of my 8350 sweetcake. Even if she is a fussy one when at 5 ghz.


So problem number one...

To de-lid, or not to de-lid? Kaveri follows in Richland/Trinity's footsteps with using TIM again.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> APU has a combined compute power approaching 900 GFLOPS.
> 
> F3ERS thinks it'll top out tied with a rather pathetic in comparison PD chip that can barely cap 100 GFLOPS.
> 
> "lolno".


AMD has a wild card in those APUs. I haven't seen anyone commenting on this slide yet:



This slide shows that when a R9 270X is used as discreet card, kaveri will slightly trail (minor difference) in most games when compaired with an i5-4670k/R9 270X combo. There is also SR IV in which the i5 appears much stronger but the real shocker is Dirt Showdown. The APU there dominates the i5. This can only mean the iGPU is utilized by the specific game engine. I can even guess what's going on, DS has a very compute heavy setting called global illumination- Kepler cards suffered with GI turned on compared to GCN cards that dealt with it nicely. I suspect iGPU is dealing with this specific workload and the discreet is free to push more frames than the intel-based system.

People have been bemused with the inability of AMD to leverage their advantage of making both CPUs and GPUs in order to translate it into gaming performance. Perhaps the time is near.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh, I pulled trigger. I just gotta have my hands on new AMD techs.
> 
> Don't worry though... I'm not letting go of my 8350 sweetcake. Even if she is a fussy one when at 5 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> So problem number one...
> 
> To de-lid, or not to de-lid? Kaveri follows in Richland/Trinity's footsteps with using TIM again.
Click to expand...

No way in hell am I delidding. Besides... I don't think heat is an issue with 95W chips? And it'll be watercooled anyways.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh, I pulled trigger. I just gotta have my hands on new AMD techs.
> 
> Don't worry though... I'm not letting go of my 8350 sweetcake. Even if she is a fussy one when at 5 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> So problem number one...
> 
> To de-lid, or not to de-lid? Kaveri follows in Richland/Trinity's footsteps with using TIM again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way in hell am I delidding. Besides... I don't think heat is an issue with 95W chips? And it'll be watercooled anyways.
Click to expand...

Tell that to Ivy and Haswell owners. Delids for them and replacing the paste with good stuff can result in 20C+ drop in temps.

Cooling solution above the lid doesn't matter very much if the heat can't be transferred to the lid, does it?


----------



## Krusher33

Yea yea that's true. We'll see.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> APU has a combined compute power approaching 900 GFLOPS.


Hmm now that got me excited! My Samsung Tab 2 overclocked does linpack multithreaded at 78 Mflops lolol!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> APU has a combined compute power approaching 900 GFLOPS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm now that got me excited! My Samsung Tab 2 overclocked does linpack multithreaded at 78 Mflops lolol!
Click to expand...

My 7990 has about 8000 GFLOPS ya know. Problem is I don't have hQ going to it, nor hUMA, nor a nice programing suite.

What will really take off is Java 8's adoption of HSA commands, and Qualcomm and other mobile makers doing what AMD is doing. There is absolutely no reason phones and tablets can't do this too, and Qualcomm is a member of the HSA foundation.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My 7990 has about 8000 GFLOPS ya know. Problem is I don't have hQ going to it, nor hUMA, nor a nice programing suite.
> 
> What will really take off is Java 8's adoption of HSA commands, and Qualcomm and other mobile makers doing what AMD is doing. There is absolutely no reason phones and tablets can't do this too, and Qualcomm is a member of the HSA foundation.


You got a link to JAVA 8 HSA info by chance?


----------



## StrongForce

Hey guys, just got my FX-8320 and I checked the CPU usage on a 64p server in BF4, and took a screen of HWINFO and look I see something strange some cores are at 4ghz max some others at 3.7ghz, but it shouldn't be overclocked also, I ran the ram auto settings running at 1600mhz right now 1:4


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my FX-8320 and I checked the CPU usage on a 64p server in BF4, and took a screen of HWINFO and look I see something strange some cores are at 4ghz max some others at 3.7ghz, but it shouldn't be overclocked also, I ran the ram auto settings running at 1600mhz right now 1:4


Rigbuilder, Top right hand corner of every page on the forum, fill it in and attach it to your signature.

telling us just the processor won't help.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Probably just turbo kicking in.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my FX-8320 and I checked the CPU usage on a 64p server in BF4, and took a screen of HWINFO and look I see something strange some cores are at 4ghz max some others at 3.7ghz, but it shouldn't be overclocked also, I ran the ram auto settings running at 1600mhz right now 1:4


If you are running stock on the processor it will rarely run full at max clock. Running turbo will cause the CPU to keep within thermal limits and you get lower cores like you have.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> AMD has a wild card in those APUs. I haven't seen anyone commenting on this slide yet:
> 
> 
> 
> This slide shows that when a R9 270X is used as discreet card, kaveri will slightly trail (minor difference) in most games when compaired with an i5-4670k/R9 270X combo. There is also SR IV in which the i5 appears much stronger but the real shocker is Dirt Showdown. The APU there dominates the i5. This can only mean the iGPU is utilized by the specific game engine. I can even guess what's going on, DS has a very compute heavy setting called global illumination- Kepler cards suffered with GI turned on compared to GCN cards that dealt with it nicely. I suspect iGPU is dealing with this specific workload and the discreet is free to push more frames than the intel-based system.
> 
> People have been bemused with the inability of AMD to leverage their advantage of making both CPUs and GPUs in order to translate it into gaming performance. Perhaps the time is near.


Im going to build a Kaveri based rig for my sis with a G1 sniper board (she likes the colour scheme :roll eyes:

So im interested in how this goes.

But im not surprised about Dirt Showdown tbh. While I was waiting for my R9 290s to ship I plugged in an old HIS HD 4850 512MB and it ran Showdown on Ultra at an average 51 fps at 1080p

That game will run anything AMD/Ati easy


----------



## Anthropolis

So, I took the advice here and in the guide, and zipped a fan to the NB and VRM sinks. I had an extra Arctic Cooling F8 from an old build which is thankfully silent, and I ghetto zip tied it to the unused clip of the hsf bracket and an empty pci slot vent. It's not pretty or permanent, but I have begun worrying about my M5A97 vrms with the 9370 as warned by members.

On that note, I started from scratch tonight with a fresh overclocking. All stock right now, but I disabled every power management / savings feature and wow all my temps jumped up by 10c idle, including my coolant temp eek! The mobo temperature did go down though with the addition of the 80mm fan, got it on max.


----------



## Soldierbyname

Hi guys, and maybe ladies??
New to the club, but have overclocked my gear since the early 90's.

Have a few questions about my new fx-8320.

CANT seem to get over 4.5ghz stable

just upgraded from a BD fx-6100.
Was able to run my fx-6100 at 4.6ghz(on air Zalman 10x) at 1.4875v all day long at 42c idle and 60c full load and I did for a year, pc is on 12hrs a day working, I play games and my wife is on photoshop ,streaming videos and converting dvds.

Now Had the get a closed loop for the fx-8320, because the heat is unreal!!
My rig is

AMD FX-8320
Asus Sabertooth 990fx gen 1
2-4gb 1600mhz corsair vengeance, @ 1720mhz 1.575v
corsair h-100
2-6870s with coolers(accelero plus 2 and gelid, running at 970/1175
seasonic x760 psu, 3.3v-25amp, 5v-25amps, 12v-63amps(single rail), -12v-0.5amps, +5vsb-3amp
cooler master elite case
2- 120gb muskin sata-6 ssd (first for OS , second for my games)
1- 2tb- green( for photos storage)

2- 120mm cougar-performance led fan on the rad.-exhaust
2- 120mm silentx fans on side(intake) and back(exhaust)
1- 140mm front, intake
1- 92mm bottom-intake
and have 1- 80mm fractal on the VRMs

So I have lots of air flow!!

Now set the vcore to 1.41250-but cpu-z show 1.404v
llc-extreme -brings it up to 1.464v under load
21.0 multiplier
215 fsb
ht 2588
nb 2170
cpu current 140%
cpu-nb llc- high
cpu-nb current 120%

at this setup in prime95 hit 65c on the chi and 71c socket. I shut it down after 15min cause don't want to fry the chip

running the nb ht and cpu-nb just below factory settings, cause there is no need to go higher right now.

and suggestions???
did I get a lame chip??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> Hi guys, and maybe ladies??
> New to the club, but have overclocked my gear since the early 90's.
> 
> Have a few questions about my new fx-8320.
> 
> CANT seem to get over 4.5ghz stable
> 
> just upgraded from a BD fx-6100.
> Was able to run my fx-6100 at 4.6ghz(on air Zalman 10x) at 1.4875v all day long at 42c idle and 60c full load and I did for a year, pc is on 12hrs a day working, I play games and my wife is on photoshop ,streaming videos and converting dvds.
> 
> Now Had the get a closed loop for the fx-8320, because the heat is unreal!!
> My rig is
> 
> AMD FX-8320
> Asus Sabertooth 990fx gen 1
> 2-4gb 1600mhz corsair vengeance, @ 1720mhz 1.575v
> corsair h-100
> 2-6870s with coolers(accelero plus 2 and gelid, running at 970/1175
> seasonic x760 psu, 3.3v-25amp, 5v-25amps, 12v-63amps(single rail), -12v-0.5amps, +5vsb-3amp
> cooler master elite case
> 2- 120gb muskin sata-6 ssd (first for OS , second for my games)
> 1- 2tb- green( for photos storage)
> 
> 2- 120mm cougar-performance led fan on the rad.-exhaust
> 2- 120mm silentx fans on side(intake) and back(exhaust)
> 1- 140mm front, intake
> 1- 92mm bottom-intake
> and have 1- 80mm fractal on the VRMs
> 
> So I have lots of air flow!!
> 
> Now set the vcore to 1.41250-but cpu-z show 1.404v
> llc-extreme -brings it up to 1.464v under load
> 21.0 multiplier
> 215 fsb
> ht 2588
> nb 2170
> cpu current 140%
> cpu-nb llc- high
> cpu-nb current 120%
> 
> at this setup in prime95 hit 65c on the chi and 71c socket. I shut it down after 15min cause don't want to fry the chip
> 
> running the nb ht and cpu-nb just below factory settings, cause there is no need to go higher right now.
> 
> and suggestions???
> did I get a lame chip??


that would be the limit of your cooling. I used to use the big brother of your cooler and it capped out at about 4.6ghz


----------



## Soldierbyname

That's kinda sad then, have ssend on this site people getting close to 5ghz on the same water loop, I can get 4.7ghz out of it with 1.5v at load , but wow the cpu socket and cpu hit 65c in about 5min of playing bf4, looking for a bit more but stable, as it stands now in bf4 using all cores hitting 62c on the chip and 65c on the socket


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that would be the limit of your cooling. I used to use the big brother of your cooler and it capped out at about 4.6ghz


He is using a H100. Should be good enough for 4.6 or so. Not sure why the twmps are3 so high though. My 5Ghz overclock doesnt peak that high even. And thats with 1.5v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> That's kinda sad then, have ssend on this site people getting close to 5ghz on the same water loop, I can get 4.7ghz out of it with 1.5v at load , but wow the cpu socket and cpu hit 65c in about 5min of playing bf4, looking for a bit more but stable, as it stands now in bf4 using all cores hitting 62c on the chip and 65c on the socket


my bad didn't see the h100 in the middle, thought he was still using the zalman.

have you tried using the Very high setting of LLC?

What are your timings luike at the 1700+mhz speed you are running?

same results when you just use multi? am i correct in assume you are using the cougar LED fans apposed to the SP fans that came with the corsair?

how high have you taken the voltage?

I would assume you would need 1.42+ in bios before llc for anything greater then a 4.5 oc?

you might also want to check the mount on your h100 block, those temps are fairly high for those volts.

as for other people getting 5ghz on the same loop, not many of them can run that 24/7 on those loops at that clock and be stable. It is entirely possible for a golden chip to be able to 5ghz 24/7 under an h100i

but a 8320 doing 5ghz on a H100/H100i... i've never seen that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my bad didn't see the h100 in the middle, thought he was still using the zalman.
> 
> have you tried using the Very high setting of LLC?
> 
> What are your timings luike at the 1700+mhz speed you are running?
> 
> same results when you just use multi? am i correct in assume you are using the cougar LED fans apposed to the SP fans that came with the corsair?
> 
> how high have you taken the voltage?
> 
> I would assume you would need 1.42+ in bios before llc for anything greater then a 4.5 oc?
> 
> you might also want to check the mount on your h100 block, those temps are fairly high for those volts.
> 
> as for other people getting 5ghz on the same loop, not many of them can run that 24/7 on those loops at that clock and be stable. It is entirely possible for a golden chip to be able to 5ghz 24/7 under an h100i
> 
> but a 8320 doing 5ghz on a H100/H100i... i've never seen that.


Mine 24/7 stable on a H100i......but I doubt mines Golden. Im just not that lucky









I would check your block.....it seems like you might have an air bubble there.

Mine idles at 50c with ambients of 30c or so.

Load is usually around the 60-67c mark depending on stress an ambients again


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mine 24/7 stable on a H100i......but I doubt mines Golden. Im just not that lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would check your block.....it seems like you might have an air bubble there.
> 
> Mine idles at 50c with ambients of 30c or so.
> 
> Load is usually around the 60-67c mark depending on stress an ambients again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my bad didn't see the h100 in the middle, thought he was still using the zalman.
> 
> have you tried using the Very high setting of LLC?
> 
> What are your timings luike at the 1700+mhz speed you are running?
> 
> same results when you just use multi? am i correct in assume you are using the cougar LED fans apposed to the SP fans that came with the corsair?
> 
> how high have you taken the voltage?
> 
> I would assume you would need 1.42+ in bios before llc for anything greater then a 4.5 oc?
> 
> you might also want to check the mount on your h100 block, those temps are fairly high for those volts.
> 
> as for other people getting 5ghz on the same loop, not many of them can run that 24/7 on those loops at that clock and be stable. It is entirely possible for a golden chip to be able to 5ghz 24/7 under an h100i
> 
> *but a 8320 doing 5ghz on a H100/H100i... i've never seen that.*


as your sig says you've got a 8350... which isn't outside of the realm of possibility even for a chip that isn't golden
(btw that voltage in your validation is still within the realm of what the cooler can handle on a decent clocker, much higher then that tho i wouldn't wanna fully load you rig on that cooler)


----------



## d1nky

Probably won't be benching the phenom for a while,got a 5.5ghz 1.49v 3770k to play with lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> as your sig says you've got a 8350... which isn't outside of the realm of possibility even for a chip that isn't golden
> (btw that voltage in your validation is still within the realm of what the cooler can handle on a decent clocker, much higher then that tho i wouldn't wanna fully load you rig on that cooler)


Yes. You said that youve never seen a 8320 do it, and id believe that.

8350 is different and that's what I was on about.

I've fully loaded my chip at 5.2Ghz and had it push 70c on this cooler.....thats my limit


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes. You said that youve never seen a 8320 do it, and id believe that.
> 
> 8350 is different and that's what I was on about.
> 
> I've fully loaded my chip at 5.2Ghz and had it push 70c on this cooler.....thats my limit


some where around the 1.61-1.62v range?


----------



## Soldierbyname

Ok thx for the advice, just removed the water block and cleaned it and the chip real well, reapplied artic mx4, but still no change so far, However my idle temp went down about 5c sitting at 25c idle guess Im stuck at 4.5ghz.
Even tried without the fsb increase put it back to 200 and raised the multiplier, was even more unstable at the same voltage, guess the piledrivers like a mix of fsb and multiplier OC.

And yes Flailschlamp, they are different then the fans that came with the h100, they flow 65cfm @ 1.75mm h2O instead of the factory fans at 80cfm. at 2mm h2o---So close to the same performance with only 20db instead 50db(was way too loud-- my wife was screaming at me to get my attention

heres a few pics of my bios- any suggestions on tweeking would be appreciated


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> Ok thx for the advice, just removed the water block and cleaned it and the chip real well, reapplied artic mx4, but still no change so far, However my idle temp went down about 5c sitting at 25c idle guess Im stuck at 4.5ghz.
> Even tried without the fsb increase put it back to 200 and raised the multiplier, was even more unstable at the same voltage, guess the piledrivers like a mix of fsb and multiplier OC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Flailschlamp, they are different then the fans that came with the h100, they flow 65cfm @ 1.75mm h2O instead of the factory fans at 80cfm. at 2mm h2o---So close to the same performance with only 20db instead 50db(was way too loud-- my wife was screaming at me to get my attention
> 
> heres a few pics of my bios- any suggestions on tweeking would be appreciated


first thought.

change DOCP to Manual

PCIE freq 100

can you set your NB and HT @ 2400mhz ish?

try bumping up cpu vdda up too 2.6v (or a little lower)

nb volts should prolly require 1.15-1.20v range

HT voltage might need to be bumped up a little.

might need a touch more ramm voltage.

CPU LLC Very High + 130% is more then enough. extreme +140 is WAY OVERKILL and back way too spikey

and i would up you vcore to go beyond 4.5

thats just my.02$


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> some where around the 1.61-1.62v range?


1.65v if memory serves (at work atm)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I was just recently pondering if anyone even OC'd by the bus clock anymore lol... I've got my bus clock at 250 right now and multi at 18 to get 4.5... just experimenting at coming from a different angle at my OC's... seems more stable this way and on some benches has shown slight improvement... cinebench R 11.5 I got 7.74 vs 7.70 before with just multi... not much I know... not really conclusive proof.. .that's why I'm still playing.


----------



## Soldierbyname

ok thx. With the cpu llc on the next step down (ultra high-75%) the voltage will only increase 0.01v under load, as the extreme is spikey but increases almost 0.05v.
that in mind do you think should increase my base vcore to about 1.45 and start from there,


----------



## Soldierbyname

Also the ram seems to work ok at that voltage, ran memtest for and hour or so, with no errors. with it at 1720 9-9-9-24-41
can run it at the same voltage at 1680 8-9-8-24-41, but cant see an increase in performance, even in benching


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> ok thx. With the cpu llc on the next step down (ultra high-75%) the voltage will only increase 0.01v under load, as the extreme is spikey but increases almost 0.05v.
> that in mind do you think should increase my base vcore to about 1.45 and start from there,


Its not quite a linear as that.

i would suggest 1.42v as a base

i would expect a touch of vboost but not much

high LLC will allow some vdroop which isn't exactly a bad thing as some chips will clock better with some vdroop (high llc and 140% is on my list to test but ya.. getting there)

only thing i really have to say about the ram is that i prefer to be able to isolate ram oc vs CPU oc

if instability happens eliminate one potential until you know that other one is not the issue.

just precautionary. it could be not ramm related at all but i don't know.


----------



## Krusher33

I think a lot of people did fine with high llc and found lower temps too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Meh, I pulled trigger. I just gotta have my hands on new AMD techs.
> 
> Don't worry though... I'm not letting go of my 8350 sweetcake. Even if she is a fussy one when at 5 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> So problem number one...
> 
> To de-lid, or not to de-lid? Kaveri follows in Richland/Trinity's footsteps with using TIM again.
Click to expand...

really ? that sucks, i understand it is cheaper alternative... but come on. at least on the top chips in that market, solder the darn thing !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> That's kinda sad then, have ssend on this site people getting close to 5ghz on the same water loop, I can get 4.7ghz out of it with 1.5v at load , but wow the cpu socket and cpu hit 65c in about 5min of playing bf4, looking for a bit more but stable, as it stands now in bf4 using all cores hitting 62c on the chip and 65c on the socket


and this is why i call







on anyone who walks in and says they have a stable 5ghz on h100 anything can or has it happened, yes does it happen often..... no ( or this threads personal fav.... the 212 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Probably won't be benching the phenom for a while,got a 5.5ghz 1.49v 3770k to play with lol


taking bets on how long before the chip goes boom !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> Ok thx for the advice, just removed the water block and cleaned it and the chip real well, reapplied artic mx4, but still no change so far, However my idle temp went down about 5c sitting at 25c idle guess Im stuck at 4.5ghz.
> Even tried without the fsb increase put it back to 200 and raised the multiplier, was even more unstable at the same voltage, guess the piledrivers like a mix of fsb and multiplier OC.
> 
> And yes Flailschlamp, they are different then the fans that came with the h100, they flow 65cfm @ 1.75mm h2O instead of the factory fans at 80cfm. at 2mm h2o---So close to the same performance with only 20db instead 50db(was way too loud-- my wife was screaming at me to get my attention
> 
> heres a few pics of my bios- any suggestions on tweeking would be appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> Ok thx for the advice, just removed the water block and cleaned it and the chip real well, reapplied artic mx4, but still no change so far, However my idle temp went down about 5c sitting at 25c idle guess Im stuck at 4.5ghz.
> Even tried without the fsb increase put it back to 200 and raised the multiplier, was even more unstable at the same voltage, guess the piledrivers like a mix of fsb and multiplier OC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Flailschlamp, they are different then the fans that came with the h100, they flow 65cfm @ 1.75mm h2O instead of the factory fans at 80cfm. at 2mm h2o---So close to the same performance with only 20db instead 50db(was way too loud-- my wife was screaming at me to get my attention
> 
> heres a few pics of my bios- any suggestions on tweeking would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thought.
> 
> change DOCP to Manual
> 
> PCIE freq 100
> 
> can you set your NB and HT @ 2400mhz ish?
> 
> try bumping up cpu vdda up too 2.6v (or a little lower)
> 
> nb volts should prolly require 1.15-1.20v range
> 
> HT voltage might need to be bumped up a little.
> 
> might need a touch more ramm voltage.
> 
> CPU LLC Very High + 130% is more then enough. extreme +140 is WAY OVERKILL and back way too spikey
> 
> and i would up you vcore to go beyond 4.5
> 
> thats just my.02$
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> Also the ram seems to work ok at that voltage, ran memtest for and hour or so, with no errors. with it at 1720 9-9-9-24-41
> can run it at the same voltage at 1680 8-9-8-24-41, but cant see an increase in performance, even in benching


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Soldierbyname*
> 
> ok thx. With the cpu llc on the next step down (ultra high-75%) the voltage will only increase 0.01v under load, as the extreme is spikey but increases almost 0.05v.
> that in mind do you think should increase my base vcore to about 1.45 and start from there,
> 
> 
> 
> Its not quite a linear as that.
> 
> i would suggest 1.42v as a base
> 
> i would expect a touch of vboost but not much
> 
> high LLC will allow some vdroop which isn't exactly a bad thing as some chips will clock better with some vdroop (high llc and 140% is on my list to test but ya.. getting there)
> 
> only thing i really have to say about the ram is that i prefer to be able to isolate ram oc vs CPU oc
> 
> if instability happens eliminate one potential until you know that other one is not the issue.
> 
> just precautionary. it could be not ramm related at all but i don't know.
Click to expand...





agreed 100% if you need more help i can help later atm gotta eat dinner just got home from work sorry

fsb oc MUST have pcie turned down.

but no FSB vs multi oc wither everything else left the same = same thing, been proven time and time again

also about the ram the saberkitty is the only mobo i have owned that i didnt have to overvolt the ram ( from manufacture stock settings ) to not have vdroop ( at least any that showed any unstableness ) ( i made up a word ! )


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was just recently pondering if *anyone even OC'd by the bus clock anymore* lol... I've got my bus clock at 250 right now and multi at 18 to get 4.5... just experimenting at coming from a different angle at my OC's... seems more stable this way and on some benches has shown slight improvement... cinebench R 11.5 I got 7.74 vs 7.70 before with just multi... not much I know... not really conclusive proof.. .that's why I'm still playing.


Does this count? http://valid.canardpc.com/mdiiuf


----------



## Krusher33

I can't leave bus alone. I'd overclock using the multiplier and then the bus just stares at me... calling... tempting... that sweet sweet voice I just can't avoid.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't leave bus alone. I'd overclock using the multiplier and then the bus just stares at me... calling... tempting... that sweet sweet voice I just can't avoid.


A voice that screams at phenom II overclockers


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> APU has a combined compute power approaching 900 GFLOPS.
> 
> F3ERS thinks it'll top out tied with a rather pathetic in comparison PD chip that can barely cap 100 GFLOPS.
> 
> "lolno".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you have no idea about HSA if you think even this first form of it is anywhere close to limited to current chip levels. The ride hasn't even begun yet and we've already got benches showing it doubling it's performance in synthetics that could not have worked on it for very long, if at all.
> You are correct.


As stated when HSA takes off ............. Then you have to worry about programmers utilizing it... I am not saying it is a bad choice I would love to build a second rig for it. However currently and for the next year unless you use the programs that are written for it.. Kaveri is at the very best a side grade. There will be another chip to come out once HSA and programmers take advantage of HSA then will be the time.

So summary Kaveri = second rig (it will be great for the money eventually)
AMD FX for now is a good build..

Also you stated synthetics i tend to use my computer more than just synthetics.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was just recently pondering if *anyone even OC'd by the bus clock anymore* lol... I've got my bus clock at 250 right now and multi at 18 to get 4.5... just experimenting at coming from a different angle at my OC's... seems more stable this way and on some benches has shown slight improvement... cinebench R 11.5 I got 7.74 vs 7.70 before with just multi... not much I know... not really conclusive proof.. .that's why I'm still playing.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this count? http://valid.canardpc.com/mdiiuf
Click to expand...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't leave bus alone. I'd overclock using the multiplier and then the bus just stares at me... calling... tempting... that sweet sweet voice I just can't avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> A voice that screams at phenom II overclockers
Click to expand...

You're very right.

My first was a sempron.

Then it was an Athlon II 435 that unlocked to a Phenom II.

Then I had a locked 1055T.

So after so many years of OC'ing using just the bus, you just can't resist.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't leave bus alone. I'd overclock using the multiplier and then the bus just stares at me... calling... tempting... that sweet sweet voice I just can't avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> A voice that screams at phenom II overclockers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're very right.
> 
> My first was a sempron.
> 
> Then it was an Athlon II 435 that unlocked to a Phenom II.
> 
> Then I had a locked 1055T.
> 
> *So after so many years of OC'ing using just the bus, you just can't resist*.
Click to expand...

Coming From Intel, You Have No Idea How Right You Are!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Coming From Intel, You Have No Idea How Right You Are!


how so i thought intel locked the PCIE to the BLK which makes blk ocing almost obsolete ( or are you talking old school like C2Q


----------



## StrongForce

Alright I did the rig builder thing I just don't know how to put it as a signature







.

I ran a prime95 also to check and the max clocks were at 3.7ghz or so so I guess it's normal, yea I was suspecting it was that turboboost, but the 4ghz seemed a bit high for turbo, and oddly enough when I ran Prime95 it didn't reach 4ghz on any core.. weird.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Was messing with my computer today again and got a stable 4.5ghz @ 1.24V idle and 1.312 load stable with MEDIUM LLC!! lol. I think i will keep it like this for sure. I was at 4.7ghz @ 1.280V idle and 1.344V load but it seems to fail the IBT AVX test on the 8th pass. not sure why. But this is good enough =)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My 7990 has about 8000 GFLOPS ya know. Problem is I don't have hQ going to it, nor hUMA, nor a nice programing suite.
> 
> What will really take off is Java 8's adoption of HSA commands, and Qualcomm and other mobile makers doing what AMD is doing. There is absolutely no reason phones and tablets can't do this too, and Qualcomm is a member of the HSA foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a link to JAVA 8 HSA info by chance?
Click to expand...

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2047422/hsa-targets-native-parallel-execution-in-java-virtual-machines-by-2015.html

Start with this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> APU has a combined compute power approaching 900 GFLOPS.
> 
> F3ERS thinks it'll top out tied with a rather pathetic in comparison PD chip that can barely cap 100 GFLOPS.
> 
> "lolno".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you have no idea about HSA if you think even this first form of it is anywhere close to limited to current chip levels. The ride hasn't even begun yet and we've already got benches showing it doubling it's performance in synthetics that could not have worked on it for very long, if at all.
> You are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> As stated when HSA takes off ............. Then you have to worry about programmers utilizing it... I am not saying it is a bad choice I would love to build a second rig for it. However currently and for the next year unless you use the programs that are written for it.. Kaveri is at the very best a side grade. There will be another chip to come out once HSA and programmers take advantage of HSA then will be the time.
> 
> So summary Kaveri = second rig (it will be great for the money eventually)
> AMD FX for now is a good build..
> 
> Also you stated synthetics i tend to use my computer more than just synthetics.
Click to expand...

No technology is ever for the now.

And you expect non-synthetics a week form launch? Keep dreaming.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2047422/hsa-targets-native-parallel-execution-in-java-virtual-machines-by-2015.html
> 
> Start with this.
> No technology is ever for the now.
> 
> And you expect non-synthetics a week form launch? Keep dreaming.










thats my point









You mistake me for a fool, I am not downplaying anything. What I am saying is that at this time there is nothing that will utilize its purpose and wont for quite some time.. 8-9 months at least which is a long time in the industry.

my point is still valid which you emphasize without realizing it

now this with a grain of salt of course, new chip would be launched 3 months later when HSA starts to get a solid footing
http://wccftech.com/amd-carrizo-apu-feature-excavator-core-arrives-2015-gen-radeon-core-65w-tdp/
Edit: before it is said. This chip most likely will be a SR refresh

So as I said. for a trade from a 8350 to 7850k it is a side grade at best. (for now)


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Coming From Intel, You Have No Idea How Right You Are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how so i thought intel locked the PCIE to the BLK which makes blk ocing almost obsolete ( or are you talking old school like C2Q
Click to expand...











You are correct on the iCore's but i came from a Intel C2Q Q9550 E0 @ 4.3Ghz with a 505 FSB lol I kinda miss it actually. Those were the Good Times.







Hopefully this FX will bring more good memories.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does this count? http://valid.canardpc.com/mdiiuf


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't leave bus alone. I'd overclock using the multiplier and then the bus just stares at me... calling... tempting... that sweet sweet voice I just can't avoid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


wow... good I'm not alone... sooo many guides I read these days talk only about multi overclocking... I was beginning to feel ancient.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> wow... good I'm not alone... sooo many guides I read these days talk only about multi overclocking... I was beginning to feel ancient.


nah, I like Bus clocking, i actually hit a Multiplier wall to start with so i messed about with the fsb, best thing i ever did......feels faster than just using Multi.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> nah, I like Bus clocking, i actually hit a Multiplier wall to start with so i messed about with the fsb, best thing i ever did......feels faster than just using Multi.


I agree... feels faster, not really easier to do... but faster and thats the point of it right








I could be wrong since I haven't done the proper thing and keep good notes, but if my memory servers me, it has taken less voltage to get same cpu clock value OC's to pass whatever your favorite stability test is when using the bus clock vs the multi... Personally I prefer ITB AVX... not because I believe its the end all be all of tests... just that even on very high its much faster than prime







That and as you saw in that screen shot, there are many "same cpu clock" overclocks that are widely different on cinebench 11.5 now.. I have to warn, that a couple on there are glitched due to the fact that cinebench didn't read the clock value right for some reason... but those are wildly different and should be obvious


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does this count? http://valid.canardpc.com/mdiiuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't leave bus alone. I'd overclock using the multiplier and then the bus just stares at me... calling... tempting... that sweet sweet voice I just can't avoid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow... good I'm not alone... sooo many guides I read these days talk only about multi overclocking... I was beginning to feel ancient.
Click to expand...

Ancient? I prefer veteran thank you very much.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ancient? I prefer veteran thank you very much.


I'm sure you would









jokes jokes


----------



## Anthropolis

I'm hitting all kinds of weird walls and must be doing something wrong lol. My chip locks up or won't post with a mult higher than 23.5 or a bus higher than 220. So I've been using a delicate combo of 23 or 23.5 and 215-220







probably my board sad face


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I'm hitting all kinds of weird walls and must be doing something wrong lol. My chip locks up or won't post with a mult higher than 23.5 or a bus higher than 220. So I've been using a delicate combo of 23 or 23.5 and 215-220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably my board sad face


try a 250 FSB it may help.. There have been instances of FSB dead zones or you may need to bump cpu/nb up a smidgen

second thought. also what are all of your temps and what do you have in digi options.. f12 that bios baby and show me the screenies


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I'm hitting all kinds of weird walls and must be doing something wrong lol. My chip locks up or won't post with a mult higher than 23.5 or a bus higher than 220. So I've been using a delicate combo of 23 or 23.5 and 215-220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably my board sad face


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I'm hitting all kinds of weird walls and must be doing something wrong lol. My chip locks up or won't post with a mult higher than 23.5 or a bus higher than 220. So I've been using a delicate combo of 23 or 23.5 and 215-220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably my board sad face
> 
> 
> 
> try a 250 FSB it may help.. There have been instances of FSB dead zones or you may need to bump cpu/nb up a smidgen
> 
> second thought. also what are all of your temps and what do you have in digi options.. f12 that bios baby and show me the screenies
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I'm hitting all kinds of weird walls and must be doing something wrong lol. My chip locks up or won't post with a mult higher than 23.5 or a bus higher than 220. So I've been using a delicate combo of 23 or 23.5 and 215-220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably my board sad face
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> try a 250 FSB it may help.. There have been instances of FSB dead zones or you may need to bump cpu/nb up a smidgen
> 
> second thought. also what are all of your temps and what do you have in digi options.. f12 that bios baby and show me the screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Mega and I got this ASUS thing down


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Mega and I got this ASUS thing down


Awesome thanks! Any input will be infinitely appreciated. Remember though I have the M5A97 Evo R1 board, so my vrm's aren't as good as others. It really doesn't like ANY adjustment to LLC's other than Auto and sometimes won't even post with just adjusting those from Auto. I do feel kinda cheated by Asus in that regard lol.

I got company coming over so the bios screenies will be a little later tonight probably, but I'll surely put them all up.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Awesome thanks! Any input will be infinitely appreciated. Remember though I have the M5A97 Evo R1 board, so my vrm's aren't as good as others. It really doesn't like ANY adjustment to LLC's other than Auto and sometimes won't even post with just adjusting those from Auto. I do feel kinda cheated by Asus in that regard lol.
> 
> I got company coming over so the bios screenies will be a little later tonight probably, but I'll surely put them all up.


That's very odd

I always ran my LLC @Ultra High & High


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Awesome thanks! Any input will be infinitely appreciated. Remember though I have the M5A97 Evo R1 board, so my vrm's aren't as good as others. It really doesn't like ANY adjustment to LLC's other than Auto and sometimes won't even post with just adjusting those from Auto. *I do feel kinda cheated by Asus in that regard* lol.
> 
> I got company coming over so the bios screenies will be a little later tonight probably, but I'll surely put them all up.


only thing asus is really guilty of is giving that board FX 8000 series support

something i would also like to check your using the newest bios right? as it is the only one that actually supports the FX8 series

also that board was released a good 5-6months before FX was released. So no it isn't an ideal board for the FX series as it wasn't build with them in mind (they didn't exist at the time of design)

I'm gunna wait to make sure that you actually have the latest bios before i suggest anything else.

i'm also gunna mention it is quite easy to see what you mother board is ment for you go to the asus site, click on the bios llink and the cpu supported. find your processor and then find the earliest bios that supports it (right beside it in that section)

cross reference that with the bios versions, in your case support for the processor was only added to the second last or the last bios version. not a good sign (also that board bios hasn't been update in over a year, so any of the other fixes other boards got are not included with that board.) food for thought you know.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I'm hitting all kinds of weird walls and must be doing something wrong lol. My chip locks up or won't post with a mult higher than 23.5 or a bus higher than 220. So I've been using a delicate combo of 23 or 23.5 and 215-220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably my board sad face


You have a 9370 right? I am at pretty much the same spot with this 9590. 214 and 23.5 is pretty much the limit. I have tried higher fsb but it will not post, so I am in a holding pattern for now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You have a 9370 right? I am at pretty much the same spot with this 9590. 214 and 23.5 is pretty much the limit. I have tried higher fsb but it will not post, so I am in a holding pattern for now.


His cooling is better and board is different.. Also your board can handle a lot more just need better cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That's very odd
> 
> I always ran my LLC @Ultra High & High


Thats kinda why I asked for screenies. ASUS has really good power delivery even on their lower end boards (this not to be mistaken for the total power they can give)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Awesome thanks! Any input will be infinitely appreciated. Remember though I have the M5A97 Evo R1 board, so my vrm's aren't as good as others. It really doesn't like ANY adjustment to LLC's other than Auto and sometimes won't even post with just adjusting those from Auto. I do feel kinda cheated by Asus in that regard lol.
> 
> I got company coming over so the bios screenies will be a little later tonight probably, but I'll surely put them all up.


Can't wait to see however we will see whats going on


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> His cooling is better and board is different.. Also your board can handle a lot more just need better cooling
> Thats kinda why I asked for screenies. ASUS has really good power delivery even on their lower end boards (this not to be mistaken for the total power they can give)
> Can't wait to see however we will see whats going on


No. Cooling has exactly NOTHING to do with it as it BSODs in a matter of seconds when any stress test is used, but it can run any game I have for hours without the temps getting out of hand.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No. Cooling has exactly NOTHING to do with it as it BSODs in a matter of seconds when any stress test is used, but it can run any game I have for hours without the temps getting out of hand.












K


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Because Gaming pushes the cpu in any matter...... so does that mean that I can game at 5.2 off 1.55v and be stable then?


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> That's very odd
> 
> I always ran my LLC @Ultra High & High


Can I ask you a question? I'm the one who had problem with freezing past 4.4ghz on my Asus M5A97 PRO with FX-8350, I changed vrm fixed frequency to 350 max is 400, I dont know if its high or not, on the motherboard the 400hz range is yellow so 350 must not be that high cuz the board has solid capacitors.

ATM I'm on 4.6ghz 1.4v on all 8 cores on my FX-8350, it has not freeze since I changed that setting, it was on auto before I dont know what the setting auto give it, but when I changed it to manual it was 200, anyway it look stable atm, I can play games and it doesnt freeze on prime95, you think I did something right to make my OC stable? If its still stable, I might get a better cooler soon cuz I was on 4.3 ghz with 1.3v before and my hyper 212 EVO could handle that just fine, on 1.4v its not super hot on load but it gets a litle toasty, anyway I just want your opinion and suggestion.

Edit: I know I'm pushing the limit on the motherboard, but I really think this board can handle it at 4.6ghz max.


----------



## miklkit

It never gets a chance to get warm. How can cooling have a chance to make any difference?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It never gets a chance to get warm. How can cooling have a chance to make any difference?


Just like I can push 1.8v throw my chip and CPU/nb at 1.45 at 2c ambients and still get a thermal shut down. These chips spike the temps especially if your pump is not that great.. It may not be pushing you to thermal shut down but I bet you anything the spike in cores (which you have shown and admit to) can and will cause instability I have a far greater cooling and pump thank you are and I am moving more water. However I am still very limited. The H100i is very close to my setup so I know pretty sure what the limits can be and what the cause is,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Can I ask you a question? I'm the one who had problem with freezing past 4.4ghz on my Asus M5A97 PRO with FX-8350, I changed vrm fixed frequency to 350 max is 400, I dont know if its high or not, on the motherboard the 400hz range is yellow so 350 must not be that bad cuz the board has solid capacitors.
> 
> ATM I'm on 4.6ghz 1.4v on all 8 cores on my FX-8350, it has not freeze since I changed that setting, it was on auto before I dont know what the setting auto give it, but when I changed it to manual it was 200, anyway it look stable atm, I can play games and it doesnt freeze on prime95, you think I did something right to make my OC stable? If its still stable, I might get a better cooler soon cuz I was on 4.3 ghz with 1.3v before and my hyper 212 EVO could handle that just fine, on 1.4v its not super hot on load but it gets a litle toasty, anyway I just want your opinion and suggestion.
> 
> Edit: I know I'm pushing the limit on the motherboard, but I really think this board can handle it at 4.6ghz max.


Watch the temps on core and and Your VRMS,

now to explain why it helped stability in a way,

That frequency is what drives how fast the VRMs push out power, The higher the frequency the fast the current to the chip it goes (these are not exact terms but you get the point) the reason why having a high frequency can cause instability is that with so much more current and power draws there is more jitter

Now to put it in practice. If you get freezing and lock up but your voltage is high enough, It could be that the power frequency is not enough for what the chip demands. In which case raising that amount will help a lot (this will raise you VRM temps ALOT)

The instability is if your proc or other components are getting enough power however are getting it to fast the jitter makes the power more dirty and just causes issues leading to further instability,

It is a fine line. To push at the voltages I do I have my CPU frequency to 470, I probably can drop it but I have active cooling that is keeping my VRMs ccol and I a m not dealing with instability from it.


----------



## miklkit

You do understand that this current cooler is at least equal to the one that ships with the 9590 and that the only setting that does not give an instaBSOD is 4.7 @ 1.43v?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You do understand that this current cooler is at least equal to the one that ships with the 9590 and that the only setting that does not give an instaBSOD is 4.7 @ 1.43v?


k and ill leave it that. Im done trying to help you understand when everyone else says the same thing


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Just like I can push 1.8v throw my chip and CPU/nb at 1.45 at 2c ambients and still get a thermal shut down. These chips spike the temps especially if your pump is not that great.. It may not be pushing you to thermal shut down but I bet you anything the spike in cores (which you have shown and admit to) can and will cause instability I have a far greater cooling and pump thank you are and I am moving more water. However I am still very limited. The H100i is very close to my setup so I know pretty sure what the limits can be and what the cause is,
> Watch the temps on core and and Your VRMS,
> 
> now to explain why it helped stability in a way,
> 
> That frequency is what drives how fast the VRMs push out power, The higher the frequency the fast the current to the chip it goes (these are not exact terms but you get the point) the reason why having a high frequency can cause instability is that with so much more current and power draws there is more jitter
> 
> Now to put it in practice. If you get freezing and lock up but your voltage is high enough, It could be that the power frequency is not enough for what the chip demands. In which case raising that amount will help a lot (this will raise you VRM temps ALOT)
> 
> The instability is if your proc or other components are getting enough power however are getting it to fast the jitter makes the power more dirty and just causes issues leading to further instability,
> 
> It is a fine line. To push at the voltages I do I have my CPU frequency to 470, I probably can drop it but I have active cooling that is keeping my VRMs ccol and I a m not dealing with instability from it.


is 350 high? or normal? Max I can set is 400, 350 out of 400 sounds alot to me but I have good airflow in case. What would you prefere me to set it for 24/7 use? I might try 300 instead of 350 later, also yeah I tried before high voltage on 4.6 with auto VRM fixed frequency and it would still freeze, so this setting did help me.

How do I watch my vrm temp? I dont think the motherboard has a VRM sensor but when I touch the case where the VRM is, its not warm at all, its actually very cold/medium warm on load.

Edit: I have a Elite 430 case and there is not much room between the motherboard and case so when the VRM gets hot I would feel the heat at the top of case, I got rear and two top fans all exhaust hot air from the case and vrm etc.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> is 350 high? or normal? Max I can set is 400, 350 out of 400 sounds alot to me but I have good airflow in case. What would you prefere me to set it for 24/7 use? I might try 300 instead of 350 later, also yeah I tried before high voltage on 4.6 with auto VRM fixed frequency and it would still freeze, so this setting did help me.
> 
> How do I watch my vrm temp? I dont think the motherboard has a VRM sensor but when I touch the case where the VRM is, its not warm at all, its actually very cold/medium warm on load.


350 is slightly above normal really.. and is fine. 400 is fine as long as your internal case is cool however take the side panel off ground yourself to the case and the touch the VRMs wile stress testing has been going on for a bit. If you can leave your finger on it your are normally fine. If it starts to tingle you are getting hot, Also keep in mind that the backside oft the VRM bracket counts too

as for the temp sensor I am not sure as I only know select boards but do know the settings pretty well and what they do, I would get hwinfo64 if it has a sensor that program will surely tell you.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 350 is slightly above normal really.. and is fine. 400 is fine as long as your internal case is cool however take the side panel off ground yourself to the case and the touch the VRMs wile stress testing has been going on for a bit. If you can leave your finger on it your are normally fine. If it starts to tingle you are getting hot, Also keep in mind that the backside oft the VRM bracket counts too
> 
> as for the temp sensor I am not sure as I only know select boards but do know the settings pretty well and what they do, I would get hwinfo64 if it has a sensor that program will surely tell you.


Hmm It only show core, socket and gpu temps, anyway I have fan on rear and two fan on top all exhaust hot air, so I dont think the vrm would get to hot, does it matter if it exhaust hot air out or is it better if something blow the vrm?

I mean my case is like this

1 FRONT INTAKE 120mm
1 REAR EXHAUST 120mm
2 TOP EXHAUST 120mm
Nothing on side pannel yet but I can add one more 120mm but dont know if it would make any difference.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Hmm It only show core, socket and gpu temps, anyway I have fan on rear and two fan on top all exhaust hot air, so I dont think the vrm would get to hot, does it matter if it exhaust hot air out or is it better if something blow the vrm?
> 
> I mean my case is like this
> 
> 1 INTAKE
> 1 REAR
> 2 TOP
> Nothing on side pannel yet but I can add one more 120mm but dont know if it would make any difference.


it would help for static pressure. As for the airflow it show be pretty good,


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it would help for static pressure. As for the airflow it show be pretty good,


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Hmm It only show core, socket and gpu temps, anyway I have fan on rear and two fan on top all exhaust hot air, so I dont think the vrm would get to hot, does it matter if it exhaust hot air out or is it better if something blow the vrm?
> 
> I mean my case is like this
> 
> 1 FRONT INTAKE 120mm
> 1 REAR EXHAUST 120mm
> 2 TOP EXHAUST 120mm
> Nothing on side pannel yet but I can add one more 120mm but dont know if it would make any difference.


your VRMs WILL get hot.. overclocking this chip beyond 4.4-4.5 does require VRM cooling.

either from the front or the back doesn't really matter both are helpful.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your VRMs WILL get hot.. overclocking this chip beyond 4.4-4.5 does require VRM cooling.
> 
> either from the front or the back doesn't really matter both are helpful.


Where is the VRM in my motherboard can you show me that first.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Where is the VRM in my motherboard can you show me that first.


it's the biggest block next to the cpu


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it's the biggest block next to the cpu




This?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> 
> 
> This?


yarp. Well what's under that are the vrms. That is the heat sink for them


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yarp. Well what's under that are the vrms. That is the heat sink for them


ohh so the VRM is under that heatsink, well that's nice lol, learning something new everyday xD, I thought before if u just had a good cpu cooler the VRM would also be cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> ohh so the VRM is under that heatsink, well that's nice lol, learning something new everyday xD, I thought before if u just had a good cpu cooler the VRM would also be cooler.


Nope. Especially in the case of double tower heat sinks or waterblocks. Air starts to stagnate and can cause issues. That's we we started putting fans on our vrm heat sinks


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nope. Especially in the case of double tower heat sinks or waterblocks. Air starts to stagnate and can cause issues. That's we we started putting fans on our vrm heat sinks


yeah but lets say if you are using noctua D14 it has a big 140mm fan in the middle of the two towers would that big fan not cool the vrm sideways? And lets not forget all the rear and top fan that exhaust hot air out, would a small 80mm man beat all that monster fans? it just doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> yeah but lets say if you are using noctua D14 it has a big 140mm fan in the middle of the two towers would that big fan not cool the vrm sideways? And lets not forget all the rear and top fan that exhaust hot air out, would a small 80mm man beat all that monster fans? it just doesnt make any sense to me.


The noctua fans sit above so a little but not a lot of air is pushed on the vrm talking in comparison to surface area. As for the exhaust fans they can hel but are more to create a flow path for the expended heat rather than actual cooling


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The noctua fans sit above so a little but not a lot of air is pushed on the vrm talking in comparison to surface area. As for the exhaust fans they can hel but are more to create a flow path for the expended heat rather than actual cooling


oh well I dont have any more room for adding small fan to the VRM, I just have to stick with my airflow in case, anyway thanks all for the great answers, you're gold!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> oh well I dont have any more room for adding small fan to the VRM, I just have to stick with my airflow in case, anyway thanks all for the great answers, you're gold!


np


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Where is the VRM in my motherboard can you show me that first.


sorry forgot to mention that what you are pointing at is the VRM heatsink.

most of us take the 90mmsih fan from the stock AMD heatsink take it off the assemble and screw it down into one of those slits in the heatsink.

fairly easy mod, doesn't look the greatest.

also another option is if one of your side panels has a spot for a fan, and if you can mount that side panel on the back side of the mother board like i've got mine mounted (picture below)



I've since added an intake filter to that. (in my experiment push[intake] is 5*-7* cooler then pull [exhaust] )


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The noctua fans sit above so a little but not a lot of air is pushed on the vrm talking in comparison to surface area. As for the exhaust fans they can hel but are more to create a flow path for the expended heat rather than actual cooling
> 
> 
> 
> oh well I dont have any more room for adding small fan to the VRM, I just have to stick with my airflow in case, anyway thanks all for the great answers, you're gold!
Click to expand...

Do you still have your 70mm fan from your stock cooler? If you do then stick the fan where I did. It will blow air over the entire length of VRM's, wont look too out of place, and because it follows your airpath, it wont screw up your airflow.










EDIT: I just realised that my method MIGHT not work on your board because of the position of the North-bridge heatsink


----------



## Krusher33

I once used a ram cooler and put it on top of it.


----------



## repo_man

This is what I've been working on this morning. Going for 4.8+ now.











Edit: I've got this odd screen stutter/flicker recently. It's like ifyou hit F5 on a page and it flashes for a split second. I get it randomly while sitting at desktop and other things. I thought it was GPU related, as it is OCed as well, but I've got it back to stock clocks and am still getting it. Any ideas? Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I once used a ram cooler and put it on top of it.


That sounds pretty brilliant


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> This is what I've been working on this morning. Going for 4.8+ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I've got this odd screen stutter/flicker recently. It's like ifyou hit F5 on a page and it flashes for a split second. I get it randomly while sitting at desktop and other things. I thought it was GPU related, as it is OCed as well, but I've got it back to stock clocks and am still getting it. Any ideas? Anyone have a similar experience?


I think it IS probably a GPU thing.

Is it just a flash, or do you see any "screen tearing"/lines/static at all?

With my 6870 that I folded on for a year, something in it eventually bugged out. Doing things like right clicking the desktop right after booting would cause a screen flash along with visible horizontal tearing. It happened at stock clocks as well as overclocks. The fix for it was to run some application that put the card into 3D mode, and then close it. Magically, this would fix the problem and you could use the card in Windows 2D mode without any flashes or tearing.

I'd try firing up a game, let it load to the menu, then quit and see if it fixes the problem. You may have to do this every time you reboot.

Additionally, I've had the same problem with my 7970 and even my R9 290, even at stock clocks. I'll get intermittent screen flashes, but there will be no tearing or static or anything. It usually happens while using Firefox and scrolling quickly through a webpage. The screen doesn't go black or anything, it just visibly blinks a little bit. If you're using Firefox it may be a bug with Firefox and hardware accelerated rendering on AMD systems. Occasionally though the problem will happen outside of Firefox, but very rarely. I'm not sure, but it may just be a bug with the card or drivers. None of this stuff is ever 100% perfect as it's still made by people...

Personally, if the problem doesn't make you crash and your card isn't crashing in games, I don't think it's a serious issue. It may be a little annoying, but it doesn't seem like there's any way to fix it other than the things I described.

I really doubt it's related to your CPU overclock, though.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I think it IS probably a GPU thing.
> 
> Is it just a flash, or do you see any "screen tearing"/lines/static at all?
> 
> With my 6870 that I folded on for a year, something in it eventually bugged out. Doing things like right clicking the desktop right after booting would cause a screen flash along with visible horizontal tearing. It happened at stock clocks as well as overclocks. The fix for it was to run some application that put the card into 3D mode, and then close it. Magically, this would fix the problem and you could use the card in Windows 2D mode without any flashes or tearing.
> 
> I'd try firing up a game, let it load to the menu, then quit and see if it fixes the problem. You may have to do this every time you reboot.
> *
> Additionally, I've had the same problem with my 7970 and even my R9 290, even at stock clocks. I'll get intermittent screen flashes, but there will be no tearing or static or anything. It usually happens while using Firefox and scrolling quickly through a webpage. The screen doesn't go black or anything, it just visibly blinks a little bit*. If you're using Firefox it may be a bug with Firefox and hardware accelerated rendering on AMD systems. Occasionally though the problem will happen outside of Firefox, but very rarely. I'm not sure, but it may just be a bug with the card or drivers. None of this stuff is ever 100% perfect as it's still made by people...
> 
> Personally, if the problem doesn't make you crash and your card isn't crashing in games, I don't think it's a serious issue. It may be a little annoying, but it doesn't seem like there's any way to fix it other than the things I described.
> 
> I really doubt it's related to your CPU overclock, though.


The noted above is exactly what I'm getting. I wasn't sure what it could be. I figured returning the card to stock would eliminate the GPU. And no, it doesn't cause crashes or instability, it's just driving me crazy, lol. I was just playing a game and the stutter is still there, so your fix doesn't work for me I'm afraid, lol. Maybe it will fix itself with some new drivers or an update. I guess I'll just tolerate it. Like you said, it's not causing me any instability issues.


----------



## neurotix

No idea what causes it really. Seems to happen on all the AMD cards I've had except my old 4670s. It happens most often in Firefox. It's rare to have it happen on the desktop with my 290 or 7970. With my 270X I don't think it happens at all.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> only kuz the saberkitty is the tits..


Nope... we just both bought flashy ram with extras











While I mention this, what's a safe temp for DDR3 Ram? I'm currently running @ 1866 8-8-8-24-T1 1.6 V tops out at around 35 °C

I got these ballistix and am very happy with them so far, rated for 1600 CL 8 and can get 2133 @ CL 9 1.65 V

Edit: 1.65 V for 2140


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2047422/hsa-targets-native-parallel-execution-in-java-virtual-machines-by-2015.html
> 
> Start with this.
> No technology is ever for the now.
> 
> And you expect non-synthetics a week form launch? Keep dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake me for a fool, I am not downplaying anything. What I am saying is that at this time there is nothing that will utilize its purpose and wont for quite some time.. 8-9 months at least which is a long time in the industry.
> 
> my point is still valid which you emphasize without realizing it
> 
> now this with a grain of salt of course, new chip would be launched 3 months later when HSA starts to get a solid footing
> http://wccftech.com/amd-carrizo-apu-feature-excavator-core-arrives-2015-gen-radeon-core-65w-tdp/
> Edit: before it is said. This chip most likely will be a SR refresh
> 
> So as I said. for a trade from a 8350 to 7850k it is a side grade at best. (for now)
Click to expand...






Turns out there's a few non-synthetics after all. Oops. And with it more than doubling it's own performance, and in fact tippling or even quadrupling it's own performance in the non-synthetics on the list, that puts it above the 8350.

Then there's the bonuses like it offering TrueAudio, so you can still use an nVidia card and get that option if you like, or not upgrade from a 7970, and so on.

So yes, I do think you are incredibly short sighted, though not a fool. The whole reason for buying an 8-core that is slower per-core is for the future too no? We won't be validated in our decision for gaming until either DX11 steps up to the plate and actually delivers multi-threaded rendering, or Mantle becomes a reality, the later not even being known about before we bought into these chips.

And so much for 8-9 months with Corel and Libre on that list eh?







(Plus you're forgetting the entire Linux community, but I'll forgive you for that one)


----------



## repo_man

Oh yea!! 5ghz baby! Just went through IBT with it stable. I'll run it around my desktop/gaming/misc PC usage and see how it holds up. Then I'll do some more thorough stressing.


http://valid.canardpc.com/pge8dv


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Oh yea!! 5ghz baby! Just went through IBT with it stable. I'll run it around my desktop/gaming/misc PC usage and see how it holds up. Then I'll do some more thorough stressing.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pge8dv


Make sure to use IBT-AVX from the OP, and if you pass that, post a screenshot.


----------



## Thanos1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> yeah but lets say if you are using noctua D14 it has a big 140mm fan in the middle of the two towers would that big fan not cool the vrm sideways? And lets not forget all the rear and top fan that exhaust hot air out, would a small 80mm man beat all that monster fans? it just doesnt make any sense to me.


If you have the ΝΗ D14 just put the middle 140mm fan lower.
at least this is what i did.it sits just above the cpu.
it cools the vrm very well.
(and then you can put the original cooling fan to blow from behind,the socket







)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Make sure to use IBT-AVX from the OP, and if you pass that, post a screenshot.


Standard setting or something higher?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Make sure to use IBT-AVX from the OP, and if you pass that, post a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard setting or something higher?
Click to expand...

I don't care, but others will demand "Very High".


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I don't care, but others will demand "Very High".


IMHO standard with proper results +hwinfo screenie should be enough for most. if your Vcore in that validation was much lower then you are at i would want to see very high.

1.488 is IMHO in the low range for 5ghz but i don't think it is outside of possibility.

I am however getting bitter with all these new chip clocking better then mine.. (but mine is a HORRID clocker, 4.7 is my limit, no ifs ands or buts...)

1.47v is required for 4.7







do i win for the worst clocker yet?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I don't care, but others will demand "Very High".
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO standard with proper results +hwinfo screenie should be enough for most. if your Vcore in that validation was much lower then you are at i would want to see very high.
> 
> 1.488 is IMHO in the low range for 5ghz but i don't think it is outside of possibility.
> 
> I am however getting bitter with all these new chip clocking better then mine.. (but mine is a HORRID clocker, 4.7 is my limit, no ifs ands or buts...)
> 
> 1.47v is required for 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do i win for the worst clocker yet?
Click to expand...

MadGoat's first chip couldn't pass 4.6 no matter what, so he's still got you beat.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> MadGoat's first chip couldn't pass 4.6 no matter what, so he's still got you beat.


i can handle second worst.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Mega and I got this ASUS thing down













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No. Cooling has exactly NOTHING to do with it as it BSODs in a matter of seconds when any stress test is used, but it can run any game I have for hours without the temps getting out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Because Gaming pushes the cpu in any matter...... so does that mean that I can game at 5.2 off 1.55v and be stable then?
Click to expand...




you just wont listen. ( unless i am replying ot the wrong person ) the "stock" cooler is intended to be used @ stock. and only stock WITH all powersaving on which includes temp throttling !
to top that the series was release as a STAND ALONE CPU with no cooling and they expected you to provide your own, either way, stock cooling is stock cooling. i dont know anyone here still using the stock cooler, the 9xxx series is intended to be used with a custom loop

if an 8350 99 times out of 100 can not get to 5ghz stable on a h100i you think you can on a 9xxx chip which is the same chip ?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It never gets a chance to get warm. How can cooling have a chance to make any difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I can push 1.8v throw my chip and CPU/nb at 1.45 at 2c ambients and still get a thermal shut down. These chips spike the temps especially if your pump is not that great.. It may not be pushing you to thermal shut down but I bet you anything the spike in cores (which you have shown and admit to) can and will cause instability I have a far greater cooling and pump thank you are and I am moving more water. However I am still very limited. The H100i is very close to my setup so I know pretty sure what the limits can be and what the cause is,
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> [quote name="miklkit" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Can I ask you a question? I'm the one who had problem with freezing past 4.4ghz on my Asus M5A97 PRO with FX-8350, I changed vrm fixed frequency to 350 max is 400, I dont know if its high or not, on the motherboard the 400hz range is yellow so 350 must not be that bad cuz the board has solid capacitors.
> 
> ATM I'm on 4.6ghz 1.4v on all 8 cores on my FX-8350, it has not freeze since I changed that setting, it was on auto before I dont know what the setting auto give it, but when I changed it to manual it was 200, anyway it look stable atm, I can play games and it doesnt freeze on prime95, you think I did something right to make my OC stable? If its still stable, I might get a better cooler soon cuz I was on 4.3 ghz with 1.3v before and my hyper 212 EVO could handle that just fine, on 1.4v its not super hot on load but it gets a litle toasty, anyway I just want your opinion and suggestion.
> 
> Edit: I know I'm pushing the limit on the motherboard, but I really think this board can handle it at 4.6ghz max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the temps on core and and Your VRMS,
> 
> now to explain why it helped stability in a way,
> 
> That frequency is what drives how fast the VRMs push out power, The higher the frequency the fast the current to the chip it goes (these are not exact terms but you get the point) the reason why having a high frequency can cause instability is that with so much more current and power draws there is more jitter
> 
> Now to put it in practice. If you get freezing and lock up but your voltage is high enough, It could be that the power frequency is not enough for what the chip demands. In which case raising that amount will help a lot (this will raise you VRM temps ALOT)
> 
> The instability is if your proc or other components are getting enough power however are getting it to fast the jitter makes the power more dirty and just causes issues leading to further instability,
> 
> It is a fine line. To push at the voltages I do I have my CPU frequency to 470, I probably can drop it but I have active cooling that is keeping my VRMs ccol and I a m not dealing with instability from it.
Click to expand...

very important !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You do understand that this current cooler is at least equal to the one that ships with the 9590 and that the only setting that does not give an instaBSOD is 4.7 @ 1.43v?
> 
> 
> 
> k and ill leave it that. Im done trying to help you understand when everyone else says the same thing
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> This is what I've been working on this morning. Going for 4.8+ now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I've got this odd screen stutter/flicker recently. It's like ifyou hit F5 on a page and it flashes for a split second. I get it randomly while sitting at desktop and other things. I thought it was GPU related, as it is OCed as well, but I've got it back to stock clocks and am still getting it. Any ideas? Anyone have a similar experience?


until you mentioned it happened in games i was thinking it was switching from 2d to 3d mode ( higher clocks ) which it still may be esp in firefox, i can point you in the right direction as to who to talk to to up your 2d voltage.

in gaming though i would be willing to bet you have a boost edition card ? it may just be switching clocks and you get the stutter from that. have you check the heatsink to see if it is dirty ?

you you have the fan profile capped or changed ? either way try turning it up to see if it is just adj clocks down to keep temps down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> only kuz the saberkitty is the tits..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... we just both bought flashy ram with extras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I mention this, what's a safe temp for DDR3 Ram? I'm currently running @ 1866 8-8-8-24-T1 1.6 V tops out at around 35 °C
> 
> I got these ballistix and am very happy with them so far, rated for 1600 CL 8 and can get 2133 @ CL 9 1.65 V
> 
> Edit: 1.65 V for 2140
Click to expand...

you are fine although i dont know max temp, not really something you really have to worry about with ddr3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Make sure to use IBT-AVX from the OP, and if you pass that, post a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard setting or something higher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care, but others will demand "Very High".
Click to expand...

not demand but highly recommend but at least you use the avx !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> MadGoat's first chip couldn't pass 4.6 no matter what, so he's still got you beat.
> 
> 
> 
> i can handle second worst.
Click to expand...


----------



## repo_man

The stutter issue is apparently pretty universal across a lot of the R9 cards. I've just been doing some research and I've noticed a lot of posts across the net of 270/280 owners with this issue. Seems to be something with the bios on the card. Some manufacturers have updated the bios, others have not. I'm sure HIS hasn't. I'm probably going to just return this card to Newegg (still w/in my 30day period) and get a better one with a better manufacturer that has updated the bios (Asus, MSI, etc).


----------



## Mega Man

i know for a fact the 280 is boosting as it is just a BE ( boost edition ) 7970


----------



## Mega Man

saw this and had to lol ( in email )


personally they can keep it ill take this !


Spoiler: 56k warning !!!!!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> The noted above is exactly what I'm getting. I wasn't sure what it could be. I figured returning the card to stock would eliminate the GPU. And no, it doesn't cause crashes or instability, it's just driving me crazy, lol. I was just playing a game and the stutter is still there, so your fix doesn't work for me I'm afraid, lol. Maybe it will fix itself with some new drivers or an update. I guess I'll just tolerate it. Like you said, it's not causing me any instability issues.


Same, happens when I use flash player. Screen blinks on my Matrix every 5-15 minutes?


----------



## Mega Man

still sounds like it is downclocking


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out there's a few non-synthetics after all. Oops. And with it more than doubling it's own performance, and in fact tippling or even quadrupling it's own performance in the non-synthetics on the list, that puts it above the 8350.
> 
> Then there's the bonuses like it offering TrueAudio, so you can still use an nVidia card and get that option if you like, or not upgrade from a 7970, and so on.
> 
> So yes, I do think you are incredibly short sighted, though not a fool. The whole reason for buying an 8-core that is slower per-core is for the future too no? We won't be validated in our decision for gaming until either DX11 steps up to the plate and actually delivers multi-threaded rendering, or Mantle becomes a reality, the later not even being known about before we bought into these chips.
> 
> And so much for 8-9 months with Corel and Libre on that list eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Plus you're forgetting the entire Linux community, but I'll forgive you for that one)


Ill Give you on the linux Community, the adoption rate will be much higher. As for Libre office and such you are correct however it still coincides with what I was referring to, there are a few programs that will be using it for now. However, Maybe I said it in a verbiage that was not most accurate, for full HSA adoption and for the chip to more effective in scenarios that produce results for over 50% of the time to warrant a trade from the 8350 to 7850K is still a bit off.

Ill reply later when I get more info together cause I gotta spend time with the fam


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still sounds like it is downclocking


Yeah, whenever it happens the memory clock immediately jumps to 6460 or 6600 (depending on my profile, GPU tweak absolutely sucks at applying them, don't get Matrix cards unless you can change voltage with Afterburner). Under 40%+ load, absolutely no "flash". I have a Boost BIOS, It goes 300-501->1100->1180
and 150 memory ->500->6460


----------



## Vencenzo

The 750w diablotek really does catch fire, found out earlier...
My 1055t survived







. I was going to get in on the phenom/thuban action with you guys...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> The 750w diablotek really does catch fire, found out earlier...
> My 1055t survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was going to get in on the phenom/thuban action with you guys...


Get a cheap CX600, call it a day


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> The 750w diablotek really does catch fire, found out earlier...
> My 1055t survived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was going to get in on the phenom/thuban action with you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> Get a cheap CX600, call it a day
Click to expand...

i wouldnt let shilka see that !

and yes cheapo psu= asking for deaths


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wouldnt let shilka see that !
> 
> and yes cheapo psu= asking for deaths


In reality, you want at least a good quality Bronze these days.
Me folding right now, is it safer than P95 or IBT, because my fan is nao LOUD?


----------



## Mega Man

huh why do you need 80+ anything ?

80+ means next to nothing esp considering 99% of the time your pc is in idle which is the most inefficient a psu can be.

power quality and size are the ONLY thing you should worry about unless you plan to leave your system @ 100% long periods


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh why do you need 80+ anything ?
> 
> 80+ means next to nothing esp considering 99% of the time your pc is in idle which is the most inefficient a psu can be.
> 
> power quality and size are the ONLY thing you should worry about unless you plan to leave your system @ 100% long periods


Its rather the fact more manufacturers are moving up in PSU "ratings" and you will usually go for either a reliable\proven platform..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well I finally got bored enough to let amd overdrive "auto tune" my pc.... I was surprised by the results a bit.... not sure if its stable.. going to bed now.. will test out later on some mild tests... but I'm not going to prime it... at least until I can afford my cooling... I just filed my taxes and I'm getting a pretty penny back so maybe then... here is what it settled on:


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh why do you need 80+ anything ?
> 
> 80+ means next to nothing esp considering 99% of the time your pc is in idle which is the most inefficient a psu can be.
> 
> power quality and size are the ONLY thing you should worry about unless you plan to leave your system *@ 100% long periods*


To be fair to diablotek, I was mining dogecoin on 1 5870 while roommate played bf4 on other. my 1055t runs 3.6 with 1600mhz ram @ 6-8-6-24. That pc runs gpus %100 24/7 and cpu sits at about %80 on bf4.
On the flip side my usage can only be 635 watts top on that pc and the power supply says "750 continuous". I did assume I'd kill it, just didn't expect flames.


----------



## jand2340

Just got my 8350 and first overclock 5GHZ!!!


I must admit I am liking this chip a lot







... Seems tio be running stable, temps 39c idle 50c load Due to 420mm water cooling!
Nice upgrade from a 965BE


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jand2340*
> 
> Just got my 8350 and first overclock 5GHZ!!!
> 
> 
> I must admit I am liking this chip a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Seems tio be running stable, temps 39c idle 50c load Due to 420mm water cooling!
> Nice upgrade from a 965BE


Oh not at 1.416v it ain't. Get IBT-AVX form the OP and run it, 10-runs at standard at minimum, negative results are unstable.









EDIT: and leave HwINFO64 open while running for max temps/voltage. AIDA says 1.4, but it isn't seeing load voltage, and your board has LLC.


----------



## jand2340

was going to run 95 on it here in a bit.. guess im surprised that at that voltage is stable enough to run anything.. I did run AIDA64 system stability
test for just a bit..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jand2340*
> 
> was going to run 95 on it here in a bit.. guess im surprised that at that voltage is stable enough to run anything.. I did run AIDA64 system stability
> test for just a bit..


Right, but the 2nd half of my argument is that most boards with LLC actually vBoost. Your load voltage could be as high as 1.5v, but we wouldn't know from the AIDA page.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Make sure to use IBT-AVX from the OP, and if you pass that, post a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard setting or something higher?
Click to expand...

I'm still a little Jelly that you got a 8320 to 5Ghz at a reasonable Vcore, that's differently a rare case.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm still a little Jelly that you got a 8320 to 5Ghz at a reasonable Vcore, that's differently a rare case.


True. But he did pay what an 8350 is going for now


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Make sure to use IBT-AVX from the OP, and if you pass that, post a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard setting or something higher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still a little Jelly that you got a 8320 to 5Ghz at a reasonable Vcore, that's differently a rare case.
Click to expand...

There's a few of us out there. I've got a better 4.8 voltage then some 8350s though my 5.0 voltage is a bit worse. Ghost was damn near tied with me. repo looks to be slightly better.

The problem is most people who "cheap out" for 8320s cheap out on everything else too. Otherwise they aren't _that_ different.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There's a few of us out there. I've got a better 4.8 voltage then some 8350s though my 5.0 voltage is a bit worse. Ghost was damn near tied with me. repo looks to be slightly better.
> 
> The problem is most people who "cheap out" for 8320s cheap out on everything else


^this. There are some differences but n to by much


----------



## Vencenzo

Starting to get the vibe that the newly sold 8350's are all golden chips compared to the old ones. Even if the new guys don't understand they need to run IBT avx max.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

So i was messing around with my HT and NB multipliers and i noticed when i put both of them at 2200 it ran a lot more stable and programs opened up much faster.. Just a heads up to all the Vishera users.


----------



## jason387

I keep both at 2200mhz. Allows for better overclocks and lower cpu nb volts.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Starting to get the vibe that the newly sold 8350's are all golden chips compared to the old ones. Even if the new guys don't understand they need to run IBT avx max.


pretty sure all amd runs got better and better with each rev


----------



## Mega Man

dear god i love my new toy


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dear god i love my new toy


Oh thats is awesome.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm still a little Jelly that you got a 8320 to 5Ghz at a reasonable Vcore, that's differently a rare case.


i don't know... i'm sitting at 5.0 with my 8320 and 1.45 vcore... though under load i think the LLC bumps the vcore up to 1.48 or so; thats with 20 passes on extreme setting for IBT. hasn't shown any instability so far. everything is rock solid.

that said i wasn't able to get prime95 to run for more then 10 seconds or so before a core would crap out once i got past 4.6ghz (different core every time)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Starting to get the vibe that the newly sold 8350's are all golden chips compared to the old ones. Even if the new guys don't understand they need to run IBT avx max.


well this chip i suspected was golden when i hit 4.6ghz on stock vcore and did a 12 hour prime95 burn with it. I got it to load into windows and run long enough for validation at 5.3ghz and 1.55 vcore. That said this h100 isn't enough for this chip over 1.45 volts on the vcore; frankly it rides the razors edge at 5.0ghz... that's literally right up against the limits of my case airflow (for the vrms) and the h100 can manage. I suspect i'll have to dial it back a step or two in the summer. Or get a better cpu cooler. This whole thing has me thinking about getting a water loop to cool the cpu and vrm/nb.

either way it crashes with any power saving features on... so i might dial it back just to get q&c working right again.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok.. I have the $$ to do this... question is... should I or shouldn't I... this is part kit and part stuff I chose... I have read good reviews about this kit... please let me know if this is suicide or if its all ok stuff... from what I've read I can expect a significant improvement over my H80.... I probably won't be using the fans that come with it as I like my cougar fans...may use theirs as case fans IDK atm

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19406/ex-wat-252/XSPC_Raystorm_Customizable_RS360_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html#blank

edit: I forgot to mention.. if you know a way to go thats better at same or less cost pm me with links please. Key things I'm concerned with 1. dependability 2. long term service 3. not having to do much maintenance... I don't want to have to pull it apart every month to clean it out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm still a little Jelly that you got a 8320 to 5Ghz at a reasonable Vcore, that's differently a rare case.
> 
> 
> 
> *i don't know... i'm sitting at 5.0 with my 8320 and 1.45 vcore... though under load i think the LLC bumps the vcore up to 1.48 or so; thats with 20 passes on extreme setting for IBT. hasn't shown any instability so far. everything is rock solid.*
> 
> that said i wasn't able to get prime95 to run for more then 10 seconds or so before a core would crap out once i got past 4.6ghz (different core every time)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Starting to get the vibe that the newly sold 8350's are all golden chips compared to the old ones. Even if the new guys don't understand they need to run IBT avx max.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well this chip i suspected was golden when i hit 4.6ghz on stock vcore and did a 12 hour prime95 burn with it. I got it to load into windows and run long enough for validation at 5.3ghz and 1.55 vcore. That said this h100 isn't enough for this chip over 1.45 volts on the vcore; frankly it rides the razors edge at 5.0ghz... that's literally right up against the limits of my case airflow (for the vrms) and the h100 can manage. I suspect i'll have to dial it back a step or two in the summer. Or get a better cpu cooler. This whole thing has me thinking about getting a water loop to cool the cpu and vrm/nb.
> 
> either way it crashes with any power saving features on... so i might dial it back just to get q&c working right again.
Click to expand...

Try the same settings with OCCT and see what the graphs tell you LLC is doing, or open hwmonitor\hwinfo and watch the volts. Post some screenies while it's at load with cpu-z, hwmonitor and coretemp open for the sake of the skeptics


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> IBT on standard, LOLNO. GET DAT SHI* ON VERY HIGH NAO!


Running IBT AVX and my GFLOPS seem low compared to other screenies I've seen on here. Win 8.1. Any suggestions to better my GFLOPS would be much appreciated.

So I've got the latest IBT with AVX and my GFLOPS are still only 45.2

I'm using win 8.1

Shouldn't I be getting better flops? My sys will pass IBT in standard and high but it starts heating up fast. I've been looking around and other people are getting much higher flops.

perplexed.....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Running IBT AVX and my GFLOPS seem low compared to other screenies I've seen on here. Win 8.1. Any suggestions to better my GFLOPS would be much appreciated.
> 
> So I've got the latest IBT with AVX and my GFLOPS are still only 45.2
> 
> I'm using win 8.1
> 
> Shouldn't I be getting better flops? My sys will pass IBT in standard and high but it starts heating up fast. I've been looking around and other people are getting much higher flops.
> 
> perplexed.....


More volts


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm still a little Jelly that you got a 8320 to 5Ghz at a reasonable Vcore, that's differently a rare case.


Hopefully that's the case and not just dumb luck on my part, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> True. But he did pay what an 8350 is going for now


I actually got a really good deal on this chip. Not sure if that's what you're referencing or not. I got it for $109 shipped brand new.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There's a few of us out there. I've got a better 4.8 voltage then some 8350s though my 5.0 voltage is a bit worse. Ghost was damn near tied with me. repo looks to be slightly better.
> 
> The problem is most people who "cheap out" for 8320s cheap out on everything else too. Otherwise they aren't _that_ different.


After that screenie, I bumped it to 1.500v in the BIOS. Depending on LLC it's 1.488/1.5v in OS. But it wasn't entirely stable. I backed it off last night as I didn't have time to keep fooling with it. I think it will be stable at 5ghz with a little over 1.5vcore in the OS, but the H100 can't handle the heat at that point. I've got a full out water loop sitting in my parts closet; I just need to buy a new waterblock and get it installed. Then we'll see where it goes. Right now, I think it's temp limited, not chip limited.


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> More volts


That's what I was thinking. I bumped my vcore from 1.375 to 1.387 @ 4.8ghz with NO change in GFLOPS just more heat. Push more VCORE? I've got the latest MOBO bios installed too. RAM is stock settings 1833 Cas8.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I bumped my vcore from 1.375 to 1.387 @ 4.8ghz with NO change in GFLOPS just more heat. Push more VCORE? I've got the latest MOBO bios installed too. RAM is stock settings 1833 Cas8.


Needs MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR VOLTS, like 1.45 to 1.5ish.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Hopefully that's the case and not just dumb luck on my part, lol.
> I actually got a really good deal on this chip. Not sure if that's what you're referencing or not. I got it for $109 shipped brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that screenie, I bumped it to 1.500v in the BIOS. Depending on LLC it's 1.488/1.5v in OS. But it wasn't entirely stable. I backed it off last night as I didn't have time to keep fooling with it. I think it will be stable at 5ghz with a little over 1.5vcore in the OS, but the H100 can't handle the heat at that point. I've got a full out water loop sitting in my parts closet; I just need to buy a new waterblock and get it installed. Then we'll see where it goes. Right now, I think it's temp limited, not chip limited.


I was referring to Kyads, He got his day one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Needs MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR VOLTS, like 1.45 to 1.5ish.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I bumped my vcore from 1.375 to 1.387 @ 4.8ghz with NO change in GFLOPS just more heat. Push more VCORE? I've got the latest MOBO bios installed too. RAM is stock settings 1833 Cas8.
Click to expand...

More voltas.. Check that you are also not needing to bump CPU/nb or HT any as well


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> MadGoat's first chip couldn't pass 4.6 no matter what, so he's still got you beat.


True story, my first 8350 was terrabad... not that my current chip isn't... It just doesn't give me an overwhelming need to punch babies...


----------



## Mega Man

what is up with your obsession with hurting babies !


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what is up with your obsession with hurting babies !


Ever dropkick a baby in the tooth.. great stress reducer. OK OK I may have gone too far.. but it's my rage saying


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> MadGoat's first chip couldn't pass 4.6 no matter what, so he's still got you beat.
> 
> 
> 
> True story, my first 8350 was terrabad... not that my current chip isn't... It just doesn't give me an overwhelming need to punch babies...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what is up with your obsession with hurting babies !
> 
> 
> 
> Ever dropkick a baby in the tooth.. great stress reducer. OK OK I may have gone too far.. but it's my rage saying
Click to expand...

Hey punching babies is very relaxing, just ask Will Ferrell! lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I like kicking kittens.... just kidding just kidding just kidding... don't want the animal rights people on me.....


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Needs MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR VOLTS, like 1.45 to 1.5ish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I was referring to Kyads, He got his day one
> More voltas.. Check that you are also not needing to bump CPU/nb or HT any as well


Roger! How does one know if they need to bump cpu/NB? My ht is at 2200. Thanks all.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Roger! How does one know if they need to bump cpu/NB? My ht is at 2200. Thanks all.


what's your ram frequency and timings and what frequency is your cpu/nb also what volts is it at now?


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what's your ram frequency and timings and what frequency is your cpu/nb also what volts is it at now?






I've bumped the vcore from 1.375 to 1.4 currently ( 1.39 droop ) and no changes in the Gflops or Time for one pass on standard setting.



My HT and CPU NB are both set on 2200mhz and I'm using AUTO voltage for CPU NB thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> what's your ram frequency and timings and what frequency is your cpu/nb also what volts is it at now?
> 
> 
> 
> I've bumped the vcore from 1.375 to 1.4 currently ( 1.39 droop ) and no changes in the Gflops or Time for one pass on standard setting.
> 
> 
> 
> My HT and CPU NB are both set on 2200mhz and I'm using AUTO voltage for CPU NB thanks
Click to expand...

Could try OCCT at the same settings and see what the graphs say, could be throttling.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bumped the vcore from 1.375 to 1.4 currently ( 1.39 droop ) and no changes in the Gflops or Time for one pass on standard setting.
> 
> 
> 
> My HT and CPU NB are both set on 2200mhz and I'm using AUTO voltage for CPU NB thanks


Why are you running standard. Its suppose to be on very high


----------



## X-Alt

Its his volts, standard gives me like 80 something..


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Why are you running standard. Its suppose to be on very high


Very High setting gets very hot with the cooler I'm using.


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Very High setting gets very hot with the cooler I'm using.





and no change in flops. My ambient temp is about 70F

I watched the Hinfo64 the entire test and saw no drop in CPU output or mhz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no change in flops. My ambient temp is about 70F
> 
> I watched the Hinfo64 the entire test and saw no drop in CPU output or mhz


you won't be able to find many if any instabilities on 1 run...


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you won't be able to find many if any instabilities on 1 run...


Nope I'm just wondering why my flops are low. I'm gonna ask Jeeves about it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Nope I'm just wondering why my flops are low. I'm gonna ask Jeeves about it.


did you get the AVX IBT from the first post in the thread? that or your totally not stable


----------



## Themisseble

I know that this is little off-topic but i just dont know why AMD do not use Jaguar architecture as a big core!

i did two benchmarks between a6 5200 and FX 4300 both on 2.0GHz
Cinebench R11.5

Jaguar 2.0GHz - 1.99cb (4cores) 116%

Piledriver 2.0GHz - 1.71cb (4cores) 100%

i know that jaguar is for lower and piledriver for higher frequences .
Why is Jaguar beating Piledriver by 16%?

anyone?


----------



## Melcar

They probably can't get Jaguar to scale properly. Maybe too much leakage once they clock it past a certain frequency.


----------



## Themisseble

There is no L3 chache and still faster?
Yep jaguar is not design for higher clock but it can be...

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/174980-its-time-for-amd-to-take-a-page-from-intel-and-dump-steamroller/2


----------



## Kuivamaa

My guess is that 2 jaguar cores need more die area than 1 BD/PD/SR module. What the author of that extremetech article fails to understand is that without SMT or CMT , AMD couldn't compete with intel on fully multithreaded workloads. Of course now their focus has shifted towards APUs, HSA etc. so the whole discussion is perhaps moot.


----------



## Themisseble

No, core is smaller everything is smaller.....
That why XO1/PS4 use Jaguar.... beating piledriver


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> No, core is smaller everything is smaller.....
> That why XO1/PS4 use Jaguar.... beating piledriver


Reason being is that Jaguar cores are not as efficient when multitasking. They are designed to be low power consumption and the architecture vastly show it. If you look at the architectures you will see that even though PD/SR cores use more power, they are better for general purpose.

Tha APUs are what will be replacing both however you will see that with HSA that it will make WAY more sense for Desktop and laptop computer that the SR APU will be much stronger. The Jaguar cores are more for lower end computing that does not need the performance buff for this you would see a purpose of low end tablets and so on.




The scaling is better with the BD/PD/SR line than Bobcat/Jaguar/Puma


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> No, core is smaller everything is smaller.....
> That why XO1/PS4 use Jaguar.... beating piledriver


so your comparing a processor running full out to a processor running at 25%? and claiming it is beating it??

a super low power quad vs a 4ghz 8 core processor running as a quad @ 2ghz..

utterly irrelevant

next thing we will see next year is FT1 benchs VS fx benchs *eyeroll*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> No, core is smaller everything is smaller.....
> That why XO1/PS4 use Jaguar.... beating piledriver


Except that the 8350 has a 50-60% speed lead at stock, and double the cores, obliterating the poor little eco-chip.

Plus Jaguar is a 4-core, there is no native 8-core design of it.

It couldn't actually scale anywhere near as high as PD's speed, so get that out of your head.

It's missing L3, which frankly if PD was missing L3 it could probably be a 10-core, but in real life applications, L3 matters, it's why overclocking the northbridge on Ph II made a difference.

It's missing newer instruction sets and execution techniques, so again in the real world it'd be at a disadvantage.

It's also built with a much weaker memory controller.

XBone and PS4 use it because they need low power consumption to pack it that small. That's all. It's also a semi-custom design, not straight up Jaguar.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Reason being is that Jaguar cores are not as efficient when multitasking. They are designed to be low power consumption and the architecture vastly show it. If you look at the architectures you will see that even though PD/SR cores use more power, they are better for general purpose.
> 
> Tha APUs are what will be replacing both however you will see that with HSA that it will make WAY more sense for Desktop and laptop computer that the SR APU will be much stronger. The Jaguar cores are more for lower end computing that does not need the performance buff for this you would see a purpose of low end tablets and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scaling is better with the BD/PD/SR line than Bobcat/Jaguar/Puma


you made your point...
i did single core benchmark to and jaguar scale better than FX 4300...

single core performance is 0.5 cb whuile multi score 1.95-1.99 thats is more than 3.9x


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> you made your point...
> i did single core benchmark to and jaguar scale better than FX 4300...
> 
> single core performance is 0.5 cb whuile multi score 1.95-1.99 thats is more than 3.9x


So only one test to base the world of what a general compute processor does.. le sigh

Side not here guys, I just had a thought.. I know that HSA works with the iGPU and that it help a lot. My questions is.. Is it possible to turn the dCPU to HSA compatible and still have them be efficient enough to see a benefit?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> you made your point...
> i did single core benchmark to and jaguar scale better than FX 4300...
> 
> single core performance is 0.5 cb whuile multi score 1.95-1.99 thats is more than 3.9x


I'll post it here too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1459225/i-have-custom-looped-kaveri-and-am-your-guinea-pig/220#post_21661578


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except that the 8350 has a 50-60% speed lead at stock, and double the cores, obliterating the poor little eco-chip.
> 
> Plus Jaguar is a 4-core, there is no native 8-core design of it.
> 
> It couldn't actually scale anywhere near as high as PD's speed, so get that out of your head.
> 
> It's missing L3, which frankly if PD was missing L3 it could probably be a 10-core, but in real life applications, L3 matters, it's why overclocking the northbridge on Ph II made a difference.
> 
> It's missing newer instruction sets and execution techniques, so again in the real world it'd be at a disadvantage.
> 
> It's also built with a much weaker memory controller.
> 
> XBone and PS4 use it because they need low power consumption to pack it that small. That's all. It's also a semi-custom design, not straight up Jaguar.


Maybe your right.
Just check how good "jaguar" actually is. On low power cpus is actually better than INTEL ...

I think that Jaguar at 3.5Ghz could as fast as i5 with same frequence (+-0.2Ghz)

I know that that AMD has plans, also that bulldozer/piledriver/steamroller are great for servers (at least +8 cores)

Kinda dissapointed when you see low power CPU beating "big core(performance)" clock per clock from the same company


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I'll post it here too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459225/i-have-custom-looped-kaveri-and-am-your-guinea-pig/220#post_21661578


can you do same for on cinebench R15


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> can you do same for on cinebench R15


Will do later and post on the kaveri thread (this is the FX-8320/8350 thread anyway).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except that the 8350 has a 50-60% speed lead at stock, and double the cores, obliterating the poor little eco-chip.
> 
> Plus Jaguar is a 4-core, there is no native 8-core design of it.
> 
> It couldn't actually scale anywhere near as high as PD's speed, so get that out of your head.
> 
> It's missing L3, which frankly if PD was missing L3 it could probably be a 10-core, but in real life applications, L3 matters, it's why overclocking the northbridge on Ph II made a difference.
> 
> It's missing newer instruction sets and execution techniques, so again in the real world it'd be at a disadvantage.
> 
> It's also built with a much weaker memory controller.
> 
> XBone and PS4 use it because they need low power consumption to pack it that small. That's all. It's also a semi-custom design, not straight up Jaguar.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your right.
> Just check how good "jaguar" actually is. On low power cpus is actually better than INTEL ...
> 
> I think that Jaguar at 3.5Ghz could as fast as i5 with same frequence (+-0.2Ghz)
> 
> I know that that AMD has plans, also that bulldozer/piledriver/steamroller are great for servers (at least +8 cores)
> 
> *Kinda dissapointed when you see low power CPU beating "big core(performance)" clock per clock from the same company*
Click to expand...

Why? IPC alone means absolutely nothing.

Ph II cores are slightly faster than PD clock-for-clock, but PD also has much higher stock speeds. While Ph II caps out at 4.2Ghz overclocked, PD reaches for 5Ghz+ on a regular basis.

Does this make Ph II better? From a IPC standpoint, yes, but due to PD's extra speed and newer instruction sets (AVX, XOP, FMA3, FMA4, SSE4,4.1,4.2) it is a far better chip.

In the mean time, Steamroller fixed the core-scaling issue that PD had, and it's additional IPC makes it on par with Ph II's IPC, all while still being able to scale higher. Not to mention the entire BD design is based around being able to scale up cores infinitely, instead of needing a new design like Ph II and Jaguar do.

EDIT: And that's even before we start talking about HSA.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> you made your point...
> i did single core benchmark to and jaguar scale better than FX 4300...
> 
> single core performance is 0.5 cb whuile multi score 1.95-1.99 thats is more than 3.9x
> 
> 
> 
> So only one test to base the world of what a general compute processor does.. le sigh
> 
> Side not here guys, I just had a thought.. I know that HSA works with the iGPU and that it help a lot. My questions is.. Is it possible to turn the dCPU to HSA compatible and still have them be efficient enough to see a benefit?
Click to expand...

No. The entire point behind HSA is hQ, which allows the CPU and GPU to tell each other what to do without consulting the program, which is the #1 latency killer followed by HUMA to eliminate ram transfers. XDMA can be a sudo-HUMA substitute, but you need all pieces of the puzzle, not some of them.

That does not mean however that AMD isn't trying to make it easier. By splitting up their GPU into "compute units", they are able to turn the GPU into "cores" to be used, and maintained, like CPU cores. They just can't talk with the CPU and iGPU or other dGPUs on the low-level necessary to make them HSA capable.

Still, it's a step forward. If you have a program that can scale "cores", then adding another GPU should double your throughput.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why? IPC alone means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Ph II cores are slightly faster than PD clock-for-clock, but PD also has much higher stock speeds. While Ph II caps out at 4.2Ghz overclocked, PD reaches for 5Ghz+ on a regular basis.
> 
> Does this make Ph II better? From a IPC standpoint, yes, but due to PD's extra speed and newer instruction sets (AVX, XOP, FMA3, FMA4, SSE4,4.1,4.2) *it is a far better chip*.


Amen to that.


----------



## Themisseble

So jaguar and phenom are very similar? ...
I hope that excavator will bring better FPU, p/w and clock per clock....

Yeah i am using FX 6300 it is very decent chip ... OC-ed 4.6GHz, 1.440-1.488V

I just read this and start thinking








http://www.extremetech.com/computing/174980-its-time-for-amd-to-take-a-page-from-intel-and-dump-steamroller/2


----------



## cssorkinman

I have a great affection for the Phenom II , Thuban and Zosma's but the Vishera is clearly superior in my mind.

A couple days ago I had one of my 960T's running at 4.6 ghz (as an X6 ) for about 3 hours while messing about with different programs etc., Even at that clockspeed, I was happy to go back to the 8 core Vish.

Lol I giggle every time I see the Validation url http://valid.canardpc.com/t6dafq
Very appropriate , eh?


----------



## Themisseble

What about excavator? yep i know this is not excavator topic








Nice oc man on stock cooler







was it loud?

I cant get over 4.6GHz with 1-440-1.488V usign GA-990XA-UD3


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> What about excavator? yep i know this is not excavator topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice oc man on stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it loud?
> 
> I cant get over 4.6GHz with 1-440-1.488V usign GA-990XA-UD3


Jet engine loud - no load


----------



## Themisseble

off topic again, sorry
Jaguar is good but this "puma" looks great








http://www.anandtech.com/show/7514/amd-2014-mobile-apu-update-beema-and-mullins

Cssorkinman
What is your settings in bios?

Is MSI "the best" for OCing piledriver?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Does anyone know what "CPU" under the Northbridge is on HWINFO? It seems that once it gets to 57C my IBT AVX fails. But if it stays under that it passes it. Because i will pass IBT AVX many times, and the next day if it is a little warmer it will fail under the same settings.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no change in flops. My ambient temp is about 70F
> 
> I watched the Hinfo64 the entire test and saw no drop in CPU output or mhz


Hey what's up man. I had the SAME issue, all you have to do is turn on windows update and make sure you download the SP1 package AND the Windows 7 Hotfix which is linked in the first page of this thread. SP1 makes a HUGE difference in GFLOPS. Hope this helps bud.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Does anyone know what "CPU" under the Northbridge is on HWINFO? It seems that once it gets to 57C my IBT AVX fails. But if it stays under that it passes it. Because i will pass IBT AVX many times, and the next day if it is a little warmer it will fail under the same settings.




Under my CHVFZ this is my NB sensor.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no change in flops. My ambient temp is about 70F
> 
> I watched the Hinfo64 the entire test and saw no drop in CPU output or mhz


the bottom temp under ITE is essentially useless, not accurate.

CPU 0 is your Core
CPU 0 Package is likely the socket.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> off topic again, sorry
> Jaguar is good but this "puma" looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7514/amd-2014-mobile-apu-update-beema-and-mullins
> 
> Cssorkinman
> What is your settings in bios?
> 
> Is MSI "the best" for OCing piledriver?


Only if you are very familiar with MSI boards and you pretty much have to buy the top board for the top AM3+ processors. Also , you can't be afraid to use software overclocking tools or be afraid of high idle voltages. Bios settings are pretty much all active phase management and power saving features turned off except if I want to enable CNQ (which works very well on this board). I then do the overclocking with MSI's control center software.

Otherwise you may be better off with the other brands, the CHV-Z's i have express an advantage in memory frequency in my experience and if I were to recommend a board for extreme cooling ( ln2 etc.) it would probably be the one. If you like using software to overclock, Asus's AI suite is pretty horrible , so go bios with that one.

I have an ASROCK 990FX extreme 3 , obviously not in the same league as the other boards but works pretty well with the X4 and X6 phenom II's.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Does anyone know what "CPU" under the Northbridge is on HWINFO? It seems that once it gets to 57C my IBT AVX fails. But if it stays under that it passes it. Because i will pass IBT AVX many times, and the next day if it is a little warmer it will fail under the same settings.


socket temp i believe


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Only if you are very familiar with MSI boards and you pretty much have to buy the top board for the top AM3+ processors. Also , you can't be afraid to use software overclocking tools or be afraid of high idle voltages. Bios settings are pretty much all active phase management and power saving features turned off except if I want to enable CNQ (which works very well on this board). I then do the overclocking with MSI's control center software.
> 
> Otherwise you may be better off with the other brands, the CHV-Z's i have express an advantage in memory frequency in my experience and if I were to recommend a board for extreme cooling ( ln2 etc.) it would probably be the one. If you like using software to overclock, Asus's AI suite is pretty horrible , so go bios with that one.
> 
> I have an ASROCK 990FX extreme 3 , obviously not in the same league as the other boards but works pretty well with the X4 and X6 phenom II's.


ill vouch for that, MSI GD65 was terribad at least for me which is the step down from the GD80, Which I didn't get to play with unfortunately, The sabertooth is a a very strong contender to the Crosshair, so if you are only water cooling the saberkitty is very good. (only issue I have had is the onboard sound card seems to like to go out.)

Aisuite is gawd awful with the readings, doesn't go by core, it also caused a lot of un needed driver issues and BSODs so I ditched that. If you go ASUS only BIOS OCing is the way to go.


----------



## Durvelle27

Anyone here have experience with Dice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone here have experience with Dice


I got snake eyes once


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone here have experience with Dice


I beat the habit a long time ago...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone here have experience with Dice


frostburn.. lots of nasty frost burn... (not myself seen it happen, and not in this context LOL )


----------



## Demonkev666

speaking of Kabini and tamesh or "jaguar cores"

the instruction cache is 8 way.
too bad the data caches are only 2 way 32Kbytes.

If you google Xtreme system Temash laptop you can find the superPI score for it at 1.0ghz.

you can down clock you cpu's to 1.0ghz with bios can compare it with


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone here have experience with Dice


Great for making homemade root beer


----------



## Durvelle27

Hahahaha very funny guys but seriously any tips


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Hahahaha very funny guys but seriously any tips


you need 5 for Yahtzee.... honestly... I have no idea what dice you are referring too lol...


----------



## MadGoat

dry ice...

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=274699

http://www.symbianize.com/showthread.php?t=211648


----------



## Durvelle27

Dice/Dry Ice


----------



## Minotaurtoo

last time I fooled with dry ice was 1993... never heard it referred to as dice before lol.. or at least this old fart didn't know that's what they were talking about lol


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Hey what's up man. I had the SAME issue, all you have to do is turn on windows update and make sure you download the SP1 package AND the Windows 7 Hotfix which is linked in the first page of this thread. SP1 makes a HUGE difference in GFLOPS. Hope this helps bud.


I'm running windows 8.1

I just deleted all the IBT stuff off my CPU HD and reinstalled per the link on the first page of this thread.

MY FLOPS ARE UP!!!! wooot.









8350 4.8ghz 1.45 vcore


----------



## KyadCK

Bought a Obsidian 700D for $100. Moved the rig that was put in the 300R not a week ago in it.


Spoiler: Window off










Spoiler: Window on








It's got some room to grow now.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bought a Obsidian 700D for $100. Moved the rig that was put in the 300R not a week ago in it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Window off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Window on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got some room to grow now.


Looks nice man!, the air flow must be real in that thing haha.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frogeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Hey what's up man. I had the SAME issue, all you have to do is turn on windows update and make sure you download the SP1 package AND the Windows 7 Hotfix which is linked in the first page of this thread. SP1 makes a HUGE difference in GFLOPS. Hope this helps bud.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running windows 8.1
> 
> I just deleted all the IBT stuff off my CPU HD and reinstalled per the link on the first page of this thread.
> 
> MY FLOPS ARE UP!!!! wooot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350 4.8ghz 1.45 vcore
Click to expand...

Still low though. You should be in the 90's.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Only if you are very familiar with MSI boards and you pretty much have to buy the top board for the top AM3+ processors. Also , you can't be afraid to use software overclocking tools or be afraid of high idle voltages. Bios settings are pretty much all active phase management and power saving features turned off except if I want to enable CNQ (which works very well on this board). I then do the overclocking with MSI's control center software.
> 
> Otherwise you may be better off with the other brands, the CHV-Z's i have express an advantage in memory frequency in my experience and if I were to recommend a board for extreme cooling ( ln2 etc.) it would probably be the one. If you like using software to overclock, Asus's AI suite is pretty horrible , so go bios with that one.
> 
> I have an ASROCK 990FX extreme 3 , obviously not in the same league as the other boards but works pretty well with the X4 and X6 phenom II's.
> 
> 
> 
> ill vouch for that, MSI GD65 was terribad at least for me which is the step down from the GD80, Which I didn't get to play with unfortunately, The sabertooth is a a very strong contender to the Crosshair, so if you are only water cooling the saberkitty is very good. (only issue I have had is the onboard sound card seems to like to go out.)
> 
> Aisuite is gawd awful with the readings, doesn't go by core, it also caused a lot of un needed driver issues and BSODs so I ditched that. If you go ASUS only BIOS OCing is the way to go.
Click to expand...

You say that and I would agree with you. But if I had known then what I do now. I might have actually been able to make the GD-65 work for me. And I might not have had to drop monies on my Asus board. That being said I love my Asus and I won't go back to MSI until maybe next gen or so.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well guys I am still on the look for a better binned 8350. I got mine stable at 5Ghz, but it's at 1.575V and giving my Cooler a run for it's money.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well guys I am still on the look for a better binned 8350. I got mine stable at 5Ghz, but it's at 1.575V and giving my Cooler a run for it's money.


I'm hoping my new cooler will keep up : ) I should have it by the weekend and get to play then... but I suspect my chip may take 1.57 to be fully stable ( ie pass prime) so I'll really be able to see what my cooler can handle..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Dice/Dry Ice


Ask away.

I've done mostly GPU benching with DICE but also used it for CPU stuff. Not FX benching specifically because LN2 does so well with that but anyways.

And yes DICE is awesome for drinks:



As long as you're careful that is.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Heres a little something to play around with: http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/

Seems ROG have made themselves a benchmarking program and are keeping leaderboards for it.

Could be fun


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

Hi i just completed prime and OCTfor like 8 hours.
Accidentaly removed my occt files so i tested it for another 30 mins for a screenshot.

I've got an 8350 on a Sabertooth 990FX r2.0 and im not sure if these are safe temps.

SYS:
Sabertooth 990FX r2.0
AMD 8350
H110
5 Sys fans.




Im not so experienced with overclocking and im a bit confused about the 62'C rule.
Do i have to measure this package or core temp?

Imho these are safe temps, but how do i improve performance from this?
Atm i have Vengeance® - 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) x2 in this system.
So 4x 8gb of this ram, and running this on auto for stability reasons.


HTLINK = 2600 NB = 2200.

Is there any chance i can run this at default 1600? or should i go with 1333 with improved timings?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> Hi i just completed prime and OCTfor like 8 hours.
> Accidentaly removed my occt files so i tested it for another 30 mins for a screenshot.
> 
> I've got an 8350 on a Sabertooth 990FX r2.0 and im not sure if these are safe temps.
> 
> SYS:
> Sabertooth 990FX r2.0
> AMD 8350
> H110
> 5 Sys fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not so experienced with overclocking and im a bit confused about the 62'C rule.
> Do i have to measure this package or core temp?
> 
> Imho these are safe temps, but how do i improve performance from this?
> Atm i have Vengeance® - 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) x2 in this system.
> So 4x 8gb of this ram, and running this on auto for stability reasons.
> 
> 
> HTLINK = 2600 NB = 2200.
> 
> Is there any chance i can run this at default 1600? or should i go with 1333 with improved timings?


New temp rule is in now, around 70c is the thermal shutdown point.......I think.

I know i've hit 70c before and its been ok but i seen a 71 pop up then blackness.......

As for the ram i'm sorry i have no idea, very new to ram timings myself.


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

Is this new 70C rule on core or on the socket?
Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Heres a little something to play around with: http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> Seems ROG have made themselves a benchmarking program and are keeping leaderboards for it.
> 
> Could be fun


post us your results lol so know what to head for lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> Hi i just completed prime and OCTfor like 8 hours.
> Accidentaly removed my occt files so i tested it for another 30 mins for a screenshot.
> 
> I've got an 8350 on a Sabertooth 990FX r2.0 and im not sure if these are safe temps.
> 
> SYS:
> Sabertooth 990FX r2.0
> AMD 8350
> H110
> 5 Sys fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not so experienced with overclocking and im a bit confused about the 62'C rule.
> Do i have to measure this package or core temp?
> 
> Imho these are safe temps, but how do i improve performance from this?
> Atm i have Vengeance® - 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9) x2 in this system.
> So 4x 8gb of this ram, and running this on auto for stability reasons.
> 
> 
> HTLINK = 2600 NB = 2200.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance i can run this at default 1600? or should i go with 1333 with improved timings?


dont go 1333 lol head for 1866 if u can

temps seem fine but they did spike to 65 but u are on pa to where the h100 would be @4.9ghz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> post us your results lol so know what to head for lol
> dont go 1333 lol head for 1866 if u can
> 
> temps seem fine but they did spike to 65 but u are on pa to where the h100 would be @4.9ghz


I got 61161 for a 4.6Ghz overclock and i'm about to run my 5Ghz one now









the ram timings seem to play a major part in this bench and i fail bad there.


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

I cant get it stable at 1600 for now.
How would i be able to get stable @ 1866?

I've tried @1600 / 9-9-9-24
HTLINK = 2400 NB= 2400 | nb 1.2v
HTLINK = 2600 NB= 2400 | nb 1.3v

But prime & occt fails after like 3 hours..

It just produces more heat and is not stable at all.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I got 61161 for a 4.6Ghz overclock and i'm about to run my 5Ghz one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ram timings seem to play a major part in this bench and i fail bad there.


thanks for heads up i just posted my first run to see where we gotta be


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks for heads up i just posted my first run to see where we gotta be


Nice job










I can't do a 5Ghz run......I'm hitting 66c in the Handbrake test and thats too much for my liking.









Guess we can throw the 62c rule out then huh?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> I cant get it stable at 1600 for now.
> How would i be able to get stable @ 1866?
> 
> I've tried @1600 / 9-9-9-24
> HTLINK = 2400 NB= 2400 | nb 1.2v
> HTLINK = 2600 NB= 2400 | nb 1.3v
> 
> But prime & occt fails after like 3 hours..
> 
> It just produces more heat and is not stable at all.


Have you adjusted any of the DIGI options or ram settings in BIOS? If not bet you can tweak that out a bit more to at least hit 1866 (given the ram likes you)


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

I tried 1600 9/9/9/24 but didnt pass the stress tests @ 1.5v & 1.6v thats all at 2200
So maybe i should up the nb a bit, but the problem is if i up it to 1.2v it generates so much heat somehow.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> I tried 1600 9/9/9/24 but didnt pass the stress tests @ 1.5v & 1.6v thats all at 2200
> So maybe i should up the nb a bit, but the problem is if i up it to 1.2v it generates so much heat somehow.


what bios are you running? whens the last time u flashed a new bios?


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what bios are you running? whens the last time u flashed a new bios?


I just received this board a week ago, so havent updated it yet.
Would it make a big difference?

Its a SABERTOOTH 990FX R.20 and the bios is from 11/21/2013 according to cpu-z


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I'll let the saberkitty guys jump in on this they are better for which bios to use.

but that is fairly recent so i would think its up to date.

your board should run your sticks @ 1600 wanna post some BIOS screen shots of your memory timings?


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'll let the saberkitty guys jump in on this they are better for which bios to use.
> 
> but that is fairly recent so i would think its up to date.
> 
> your board should run your sticks @ 1600 wanna post some BIOS screen shots of your memory timings?


I can run them at 1600 or 1866 no problem, but the stress tests fail in seconds.
Cant even get it stable at 9/9/924 @ 1333 so i set it to auto/default. ( 11/11/11/24 @ 1333 @ 2200mhz nb)


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Have you adjusted any of the DIGI options or ram settings in BIOS? If not bet you can tweak that out a bit more to at least hit 1866 (given the ram likes you)


No havent changed any DIGI options for ram.
Havent touched the nb options in DIG only the vcore & llc.


----------



## marioselef

hi everyone i would appreciate if someone could upload and send me the link by overclocking the fx 8350 with the motherboad
gigabyte 990fx ud3
thank you


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> No havent changed any DIGI options for ram.
> Havent touched the nb options in DIG only the vcore & llc.


Alright give me a few maybe tomorrow and I will upload my BIOS shots to show you what I have done


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bought a Obsidian 700D for $100. Moved the rig that was put in the 300R not a week ago in it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Window off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Window on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got some room to grow now.


Did it happen to be the one for sale on OCN with the 800D Window? was begging Flashisclamp to get it lol. 700D is a great case, costs them like $350 to make..


----------



## repo_man

Anyone here ever lapped their 8-core? I'm debating it because, well frankly, because I can. I'm obsessed with squeezing performance out of things. So, if lapping will decrease temps, lap it is. (I have lapped chips before, so I'm not asking how to do it, just asking if any of you have.)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Anyone here ever lapped their 8-core? I'm debating it because, well frankly, because I can. I'm obsessed with squeezing performance out of things. So, if lapping will decrease temps, lap it is. (I have lapped chips before, so I'm not asking how to do it, just asking if any of you have.)


Dinky lapped his 8350 and got some good results


----------



## MadGoat

Lapped mine...got maybe 2c out of the top end with it... but the better part was the temp spikes calmed down...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Anyone here ever lapped their 8-core? I'm debating it because, well frankly, because I can. I'm obsessed with squeezing performance out of things. So, if lapping will decrease temps, lap it is. (I have lapped chips before, so I'm not asking how to do it, just asking if any of you have.)


I've lapped mine.

If i were to do it again i would use some sort of spirits or ISO, rather then water and rice.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















in the spoiler are some pics, can't remember off the time of my head what grits i worked with.

netted me a ~5* difference. and took a few hours to do properly. (put aside at least 3+ hours to do this)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've lapped mine.
> 
> If i were to do it again i would use some sort of spirits or ISO, rather then water and rice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the spoiler are some pics, can't remember off the time of my head what grits i worked with.
> 
> netted me a ~5* difference. and took a few hours to do properly. (put aside at least 3+ hours to do this)


Looks good:

I don't know about 3 hrs, maybe if it was your first attempt...

400 - 800 - 1000 - 2000 grit on tempered glass dry with ISO cleanings once the paper loads up. 30 - 45 min.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Looks good:
> 
> I don't know about 3 hrs, maybe if it was your first attempt...
> 
> 400 - 800 - 1000 - 2000 grit on tempered glass dry with ISO cleanings once the paper loads up. 30 - 45 min.


Ya i took my time and made sure i didn't press too hard and i cleaned the surface about 3 times a sheet.

5mins buried in rice between sheets.

i think i went 400-600?-800-1500?-1800? used all the 400-800 sheets used half of the 1500(or whatever the grit was) and and like 3 of 8 sheets of the 1800(might be 2000 can't remember)

also can't remember if i use 600 or not :/ did this like 6 months ago maybe?

I do remember thinking next time i do this start with 250-300 grit. as it would make the first little bit until you get to copper much faster.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Anyone here ever lapped their 8-core? I'm debating it because, well frankly, because I can. I'm obsessed with squeezing performance out of things. So, if lapping will decrease temps, lap it is. (I have lapped chips before, so I'm not asking how to do it, just asking if any of you have.)


I'm thinking of lapping my 9370, but it's only a few months old and I haven't gotten up the "huevos" to do it yet lol. It will surely lower temps, in fact one member here is selling his, www.overclock.net/t/1457474/fx-8350-lapped But don't expect a big difference. In fact with my 9370 it probably won't net me any more Mhz, but I will do it eventually


----------



## Frogeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Still low though. You should be in the 90's.


I'm thinkng a bit more VCore and some fans on my vrms front side of mobo. I'm hitting a thermal barrier. He'll I might even Lapp the CPU. But overall I'm happy with my OC and performance. Thanks for helping me OC. All of yous.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well i can confirm the 70c shutdown limit, i just did a prime test at 1.7v and when HWiNFO hit 70c..........darkness followed


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i can confirm the 70c shutdown limit, i just did a prime test at 1.7v and when HWiNFO hit 70c..........darkness followed


Did you have ignore cpu temp selected in bios?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bought a Obsidian 700D for $100. Moved the rig that was put in the 300R not a week ago in it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Window off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Window on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got some room to grow now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it happen to be the one for sale on OCN with the 800D Window? was begging Flashisclamp to get it lol. 700D is a great case, costs them like $350 to make..
Click to expand...

Yup. Drove out to indiana myself to get it.

It's new owner is very happy with it, having only previously had a HAF 912 and Carbide 300R.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Anyone here ever lapped their 8-core? I'm debating it because, well frankly, because I can. I'm obsessed with squeezing performance out of things. So, if lapping will decrease temps, lap it is. (I have lapped chips before, so I'm not asking how to do it, just asking if any of you have.)


Go for it, it's worth a few C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i can confirm the 70c shutdown limit, i just did a prime test at 1.7v and when HWiNFO hit 70c..........darkness followed


70C is the throttle limit, the shutdown limit is 90C.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you have ignore cpu temp selected in bios?


i can't remember ever seeing that option before








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 70C is the throttle limit, the shutdown limit is 90C.


So because i never had the ignore temp option ticked it shutdown instead of throttling?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you have ignore cpu temp selected in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> i can't remember ever seeing that option before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 70C is the throttle limit, the shutdown limit is 90C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because i never had the ignore temp option ticked it shutdown instead of throttling?
Click to expand...

Possibly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you have ignore cpu temp selected in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> i can't remember ever seeing that option before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 70C is the throttle limit, the shutdown limit is 90C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So because i never had the ignore temp option ticked it shutdown instead of throttling?
Click to expand...

The CHV-Z has it, not sure if your board does. Not sure of the wisdom of running it that way, but it might change how it behaves, yes.

I had fits trying to get above 5.2 ghz on the ASUS until i started disabling some of the temp safetys.
The GD-80 leaves everything up to the user, with the powersaving options disabled, I think it would sooner burn itself to the ground than throttle.
Much different philosophy's between the 2 manufacturers.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The CHV-Z has it, not sure if your board does. Not sure of the wisdom of running it that way, but it might change how it behaves, yes.
> 
> I had fits trying to get above 5.2 ghz on the ASUS until i started disabling some of the temp safetys.
> The GD-80 leaves everything up to the user, with the powersaving options disabled, I think it would sooner burn itself to the ground than throttle.
> Much different philosophy's between the 2 manufacturers.


I know if I spike up to or above 70c for even a fraction of a second, the system saves via a shutdown.

Giga boards don't have the ability to force power / temp limit options...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The CHV-Z has it, not sure if your board does. Not sure of the wisdom of running it that way, but it might change how it behaves, yes.
> 
> I had fits trying to get above 5.2 ghz on the ASUS until i started disabling some of the temp safetys.
> The GD-80 leaves everything up to the user, with the powersaving options disabled, I think it would sooner burn itself to the ground than throttle.
> Much different philosophy's between the 2 manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> I know if I spike up to or above 70c for even a fraction of a second, the system saves via a shutdown.
> 
> Giga boards don't have the ability to force power / temp limit options...
Click to expand...

Yes they do. It's under PC Health on 1.1 boards and I know I have it on my UD5.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Heres a little something to play around with: http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> Seems ROG have made themselves a benchmarking program and are keeping leaderboards for it.
> 
> Could be fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes they do. It's under PC Health on 1.1 boards and I know I have it on my UD5.


Could we have a little comp for bragging rights it would be a bit of fun


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Could we have a little comp for bragging rights it would be a bit of fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes they do. It's under PC Health on 1.1 boards and I know I have it on my UD5.


Oh yeah? That might be something they omitted in the junk graphical bios of the newer revs...

I have the rev 1.0 in the server (headless) so I don't want to be bothered checking that bios... but the rev 3.0 and rev 4.0 machines are sitting in the same room here... let me compare the BIOS's right quick and see...

Good lookin' out...

ADDED:

Both look the same... Just fan warnings



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Could we have a little comp for bragging rights it would be a bit of fun


Oh... I ran that little bench this morning... (although I don't have a ASUS board so it will upload results... at least I can snip a pic







)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i'll be adding my kaveri bench when i get it up to 4.6

P.s. no longer running my H100i on this rig.. swapped it up with a h90 ( place holder until i get a custom loop, then its getting added to a kraken g10 whenever it gets here.no eta yet








)


----------



## Kuivamaa

This arrived earlier today. It doesn't seem to have LLC btw (just saying in case you are interested-it's the new 990FX Fatal1ty Killer)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> 
> 
> This arrived earlier today. It doesn't seem to have LLC btw (just saying in case you are interested-it's the new 990FX Fatal1ty Killer)


Ewwwwwwww


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ewwwwwwww


They have been a bit lackluster on their "Fatal1ty" boards recently. Heck, they even have a H87 in the lineup. No heatpipes on the heatsink, only thing good is the apparent support for 64GB, not sure if error.

@Kyad, hope you enjoy it, don't forget to put a mega loop, cathode ray tubes and quad GTX 480s







.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> They have been a bit lackluster on their "Fatal1ty" boards recently. Heck, they even have a H87 in the lineup. No heatpipes on the heatsink, only thing good is the apparent support for 64GB, not sure if error.


This one is actually rich in features, it even has ngff and halfdecent audio.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> They have been a bit lackluster on their "Fatal1ty" boards recently. Heck, they even have a H87 in the lineup. No heatpipes on the heatsink, only thing good is the apparent support for 64GB, not sure if error.
> 
> @Kyad, hope you enjoy it, don't forget to put a mega loop, cathode ray tubes and quad GTX 480s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've heard terrible things about it interms of over clocking the 8350


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This one is actually rich in features, it even has ngff and halfdecent audio.


Doesn't look to be half bad,

But TBH it looks like a "throw a bunch of bells and whistles at it" type of board. No LLC is really unacceptable this far in the game really...

I'm one of those people who don't like to install ANYTHING that comes with a motherboard... and this board looks to be reliant on its bundle "bells and whistle" software as it's selling point...

Over compensate for that vdroop and let us know where you get with it!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This one is actually rich in features, it even has ngff and halfdecent audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look to be half bad,
> 
> But TBH it looks like a "throw a bunch of bells and whistles at it" type of board. No LLC is really unacceptable this far in the game really...
> 
> I'm one of those people who don't like to install ANYTHING that comes with a motherboard... and this board looks to be reliant on its bundle "bells and whistle" software as it's selling point...
> 
> Over compensate for that vdroop and let us know where you get with it!
Click to expand...

This is the part where I say " LLC is evil"


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Doesn't look to be half bad,
> 
> But TBH it looks like a "throw a bunch of bells and whistles at it" type of board. No LLC is really unacceptable this far in the game really...
> 
> I'm one of those people who don't like to install ANYTHING that comes with a motherboard... and this board looks to be reliant on its bundle "bells and whistle" software as it's selling point...
> 
> Over compensate for that vdroop and let us know where you get with it!


At this point I encourage anything fresh on AM3+







(not my board btw, I am just reviewing it)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> At this point I encourage anything fresh on AM3+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my board btw, I am just reviewing it)


Oh I agree!

Any new blood in the 990fx department is welcome.

I just wish there were some new procs to help support board manufactures decisions to continue new AMD board development...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ewwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> They have been a bit lackluster on their "Fatal1ty" boards recently. Heck, they even have a H87 in the lineup. No heatpipes on the heatsink, only thing good is the apparent support for 64GB, not sure if error.
> 
> @Kyad, hope you enjoy it, don't forget to put a mega loop, cathode ray tubes and quad GTX 480s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ah, but the rig is not mine. The owner needs to save up for any parts that go in it.

First on his list is a real PSU to replace the cruddy CM GX750, followed by an 8320 to replace the 970BE.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Anyone have any good suggestions on cases that are good for custom water and around the 100 to 150 range? Or should I mod my case


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This one is actually rich in features, it even has ngff and halfdecent audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look to be half bad,
> 
> But TBH it looks like a "throw a bunch of bells and whistles at it" type of board. No LLC is really unacceptable this far in the game really...
> 
> I'm one of those people who don't like to install ANYTHING that comes with a motherboard... and this board looks to be reliant on its bundle "bells and whistle" software as it's selling point...
> 
> Over compensate for that vdroop and let us know where you get with it!
Click to expand...

as soon as i get my 64 gb for my 2011 i plan on installing the asus ramdisk ! one of the few things i will install. with that said iirc asrock makes you oc through software,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This one is actually rich in features, it even has ngff and halfdecent audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look to be half bad,
> 
> But TBH it looks like a "throw a bunch of bells and whistles at it" type of board. No LLC is really unacceptable this far in the game really...
> 
> I'm one of those people who don't like to install ANYTHING that comes with a motherboard... and this board looks to be reliant on its bundle "bells and whistle" software as it's selling point...
> 
> Over compensate for that vdroop and let us know where you get with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the part where I say " LLC is evil"
Click to expand...

hehe i was waiting to see that

side note my other 2 aquaero 6s came in today, i feel like a kid in a candy store, i wanted one for so long and now have 3 !!! it will be so quiet in this room soon soooo happy !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on cases that are good for custom water and around the 100 to 150 range? Or should I mod my case


I'm actually enjoying my fractal Arc XL (it super bare right now with my kaveri w/o gpu) the only gripe so far is mounting the bottom front intake fan. as the fan fractal uses there is about 2-3mm thinner then the others in the case.
and to mount 120mm fans on the bottom front you need to pull out the entire HDD cage. other then that small annoyance (likely largely due to my obscenely oversize hands) i love the thing.

room for a triple rad up top, lots of routing space, and lots of space in general.

and its in your budget, the Ethoo Primo from phanteks looks killer but its about 100 above your price range.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm actually enjoying my fractal Arc XL (it super bare right now with my kaveri w/o gpu) the only gripe so far is mounting the bottom front intake fan. as the fan fractal uses there is about 2-3mm thinner then the others in the case.
> and to mount 120mm fans on the bottom front you need to pull out the entire HDD cage. other then that small annoyance (likely largely due to my obscenely oversize hands) i love the thing.
> 
> room for a triple rad up top, lots of routing space, and lots of space in general.
> 
> and its in your budget, the Ethoo Primo from phanteks looks killer but its about 100 above your price range.


Not bad. That is now bookmarked as I am waiting on the funds.. I was also thinking about the Corsair Obsidian 750D Black ATX Full Tower.


----------



## bigstevbowski

Hey everyone. I wanted to share my OC progress with my 8350. Here's the specs of my build. I'm always looking for information so if you wanna shed some light feel free to speak up!

AMD 8350
Gigabyte 990fxa ud3 rev 1.1
16gb ddr3 1866 corsair ram
H100i cooled
840 pro ssd Samsung





Sorry for the crappy pics. I'll upload better quality photos if needed.

Thx


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Dinky lapped his 8350 and got some good results


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Lapped mine...got maybe 2c out of the top end with it... but the better part was the temp spikes calmed down...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've lapped mine.
> 
> If i were to do it again i would use some sort of spirits or ISO, rather then water and rice.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the spoiler are some pics, can't remember off the time of my head what grits i worked with.
> 
> netted me a ~5* difference. and took a few hours to do properly. (put aside at least 3+ hours to do this)


Sounds about right for the usual lapping job. I might undertake it if I'm feeling froggy. I don't plan on selling this chip anytime soon either. Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Sweet lap man!

Did mine about a year ago, has been overclocked above 4.7 for roughly 1.5 years, still running strong


----------



## neurotix

Lapped mine but didn't see any noticeable temp decrease. Maybe 1C or so.

I did, however, switch from Arctic Silver 5 to Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal compound with good results. PK3 has no cure time, and the temps are 5C better than cured AS5. I've tried a bunch of TIMs and haven't seen any as good as PK3 Nano. Shin Etsu G751, don't get me started on that garbage, anyone who recommends it should be shot- 10C hotter than AS5. I don't know if I got the "wrong" Shin Etsu or what but that stuff sucked. Aside from using Liquid Ultra, which is expensive and only good for one application, PK3 has given me the best temps by far.

Glad I lapped it anyway because now it's shiny.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Lapped mine but didn't see any noticeable temp decrease. Maybe 1C or so.
> 
> I did, however, switch from Arctic Silver 5 to Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal compound with good results. PK3 has no cure time, and the temps are 5C better than cured AS5. I've tried a bunch of TIMs and haven't seen any as good as PK3 Nano. Shin Etsu G751, don't get me started on that garbage, anyone who recommends it should be shot- 10C hotter than AS5. I don't know if I got the "wrong" Shin Etsu or what but that stuff sucked. Aside from using Liquid Ultra, which is expensive and only good for one application, PK3 has given me the best temps by far.
> 
> Glad I lapped it anyway because now it's shiny.


Speaking of TIMs, what are good ones now? A friend and I were talking about this earlier. He still uses Shin Etsu, and I have been using IC-7 for years. Another friend prefers MX-4 (I think it was 4). I used to use AS5 before switching to IC-7. I saw an easy 3-5C drop from AS5 to IC-7.


----------



## neurotix

I used IC7 and got roughly the same temps as AS5. Plus, it was incredibly difficult to work with and hard to clean off. It actually stained my lapped IHS.

I was recommended either PK-3 Nano or Arctic MX-4 and I decided to try the PK-3. I love it. Better temps than anything else I've had. Plus, it's cheap. I got a huge 30 gram tube for about $30. Since I take out my h100i completely to clean dust out of the radiator once every few months, I have to re-do the thermal paste each time. I can't afford $10 or whatever for one application of Liquid Ultra every few months. From reviews I've read, PK-3 Nano is within a few degrees of Liquid Ultra, so it seems like the next best thing.

Shin Etsu was incredibly thick, cheap looking silicon based paste. PK-3 is Nano Aluminum. I don't know why anyone would use a cheap silicon paste but some people swear by it. For me, my temps with it were 70C on the cores at 4.7ghz, which is unacceptable. With the PK-3 they only go to about 52C in Prime95. With AS5 and IC7 they went to 56C.

If you want the absolute best, look into Liquid Ultra. It's different from other pastes and actually forms a liquid metal surface between the IHS and the cooler.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

if my local store carried IC-diamond i would be using that. but as such i am using one of the next best things IMHO MX-4

used AS5 for year finally got sick of the cure time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Lapped mine but didn't see any noticeable temp decrease. Maybe 1C or so.
> 
> I did, however, switch from Arctic Silver 5 to Prolimatech PK-3 Nano thermal compound with good results. PK3 has no cure time, and the temps are 5C better than cured AS5. I've tried a bunch of TIMs and haven't seen any as good as PK3 Nano. Shin Etsu G751, don't get me started on that garbage, anyone who recommends it should be shot- 10C hotter than AS5. I don't know if I got the "wrong" Shin Etsu or what but that stuff sucked. Aside from using Liquid Ultra, which is expensive and only good for one application, PK3 has given me the best temps by far.
> 
> Glad I lapped it anyway because now it's shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of TIMs, what are good ones now? A friend and I were talking about this earlier. He still uses Shin Etsu, and I have been using IC-7 for years. Another friend prefers MX-4 (I think it was 4). I used to use AS5 before switching to IC-7. I saw an easy 3-5C drop from AS5 to IC-7.
Click to expand...

I use either Shin Etsu or IC Diamond, whichever I grab first at time of install.


----------



## Durvelle27

I use Shin-Estu x23 7783D nothing else. Best TIM I've used so far


----------



## neurotix

I think I did get the wrong Shin Etsu =P

I tried G751 and it sucked. I think maybe the one everyone likes is X23, that Durvelle mentioned. I wasn't sure which to get, nobody could tell me for sure.


----------



## zila

Shin-Etsu X23 7783D is some awesome paste. I use it and recommend it highly. It's just that it's not always easy to find.


----------



## neurotix

I know I've mentioned this before, but. At 5ghz my system shuts off running IBT.

I ran IBT on standard at 5ghz with 1.5875v and loadline calibration at "high" on my Crosshair V. The chips actual voltage while running it was 1.54v. Temps peaked at 60C core and 68C socket. It gave me an interesting result:



The flops are really low. If I run IBT with loadline calibration on "ultra high", the chip gets 1.58v under load, the results look normal and end in -002, temps go above 62C on the cores and 72C on the socket. I get 95 gflops this way. However, even though it passes a few loops, my system eventually just shuts off completely. No errors or BSOD, just bam, a dead system. If I try and turn it back on with the front power switch, nothing happens. I have to hit the switch on the power supply and wait for the lights in the buttons on my Crosshair V to shut off, then I can turn the power supply on and turn the system on normally from the front power switch.

Am I just hitting the thermal protection on the FX-8350 and it's shutting off my system? I'm not sure if it's that, or something with the power supply. I disabled all the temperature protection in the BIOS under Digi+ VRM, and under the temperature monitor section (the ones that are 90C).

Any help would be appreciated. And I really wish my chip didn't need such high voltage for any overclock.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I know I've mentioned this before, but. At 5ghz my system shuts off running IBT.
> 
> I ran IBT on standard at 5ghz with 1.5875v and loadline calibration at "high" on my Crosshair V. The chips actual voltage while running it was 1.54v. Temps peaked at 60C core and 68C socket. It gave me an interesting result:
> 
> 
> 
> The flops are really low. If I run IBT with loadline calibration on "ultra high", the chip gets 1.58v under load, the results look normal and end in -002, temps go above 62C on the cores and 72C on the socket. I get 95 gflops this way. However, even though it passes a few loops, my system eventually just shuts off completely. No errors or BSOD, just bam, a dead system. If I try and turn it back on with the front power switch, nothing happens. I have to hit the switch on the power supply and wait for the lights in the buttons on my Crosshair V to shut off, then I can turn the power supply on and turn the system on normally from the front power switch.
> 
> Am I just hitting the thermal protection on the FX-8350 and it's shutting off my system? I'm not sure if it's that, or something with the power supply. I disabled all the temperature protection in the BIOS under Digi+ VRM, and under the temperature monitor section (the ones that are 90C).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. And I really wish my chip didn't need such high voltage for any overclock.


sorry not familiar with your situation.

first thought that popped into mind. is your psu a single 12v rail or no? how does OCCT look on your psu?

also those negative results generally mean you need more volts for that clock. I run into those alot when trying to get past 4.7, but i'm convinced my chip can't do more then that on all 8 cores.

last edit i promise.. also there is a newish bios out that is supposed to improve stability. giver a shot? whens the last time your re flashed your bios?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry not familiar with your situation.
> 
> first thought that popped into mind. is your psu a single 12v rail or no? how does OCCT look on your psu?
> 
> also those negative results generally mean you need more volts for that clock. I run into those alot when trying to get past 4.7, but i'm convinced my chip can't do more then that on all 8 cores.
> 
> last edit i promise.. also there is a newish bios out that is supposed to improve stability. giver a shot? whens the last time your re flashed your bios?


I have no idea if my PSU has a single 12v rail or not. It's this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017 (Mine is the 600W version, they don't have it anymore.)

I looked under specs on newegg and I can't tell. I actually pm'ed shilka and asked him and he said my PSU is bad.







I plan on getting a new one because I hooked up my new kill a watt meter I got for Christmas, and my rig is drawing 680W running Just Cause 2 with my card overvolted and at 1200mhz. My PSU is only rated for 600w so I think that's bad. For that reason, I'm afraid running the OCCT PSU test at these high clocks might mess up my system. I wish I knew more about power supplies but I don't.

I'm aware the negative results mean I need more volts. Like I said, with LLC on Ultra High and the same 1.58 voltage, I get normal looking results and 95 gflops, but my system shuts off eventually. Hmm...

Not sure about the updated BIOS. There is probably a newer bios for the Crosshair V Formula-Z, but I just have the Crosshair V Formula (non Z). You'd really think they could come up with better names instead of having a newer board with the same name. Anyway, I don't think I can use the Z bios without messing something up. I already have the latest 1703 bios for the Crosshair V Formula- I flashed it right when it came out and there's been no new bios since.

Appreciate you trying to help me. Rep+ This isn't going to be an easy problem to solve. The mining bug bit me once I found out my card can make $220 a month in my pool, so I plan to mine for a few months to get another 290 Tri-X for Crossfire. I'm gonna need a bigger PSU to run it, and I'll be ordering it a week from Thursday when my g/f gets paid. If it IS a PSU problem and not the chip shutting off due to temps, I guess I'll find out when I put the new PSU in.

Sorry for that being so long.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I know I've mentioned this before, but. At 5ghz my system shuts off running IBT.
> 
> I ran IBT on standard at 5ghz with 1.5875v and loadline calibration at "high" on my Crosshair V. The chips actual voltage while running it was 1.54v. Temps peaked at 60C core and 68C socket. It gave me an interesting result:
> 
> 
> 
> The flops are really low. If I run IBT with loadline calibration on "ultra high", the chip gets 1.58v under load, the results look normal and end in -002, temps go above 62C on the cores and 72C on the socket. I get 95 gflops this way. However, even though it passes a few loops, my system eventually just shuts off completely. No errors or BSOD, just bam, a dead system. If I try and turn it back on with the front power switch, nothing happens. I have to hit the switch on the power supply and wait for the lights in the buttons on my Crosshair V to shut off, then I can turn the power supply on and turn the system on normally from the front power switch.
> 
> Am I just hitting the thermal protection on the FX-8350 and it's shutting off my system? I'm not sure if it's that, or something with the power supply. I disabled all the temperature protection in the BIOS under Digi+ VRM, and under the temperature monitor section (the ones that are 90C).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. And I really wish my chip didn't need such high voltage for any overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry not familiar with your situation.
> 
> first thought that popped into mind. is your psu a single 12v rail or no? how does OCCT look on your psu?
> 
> also those negative results generally mean you need more volts for that clock. I run into those alot when trying to get past 4.7, but i'm convinced my chip can't do more then that on all 8 cores.
> 
> last edit i promise.. also there is a newish bios out that is supposed to improve stability. giver a shot? whens the last time your re flashed your bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea if my PSU has a single 12v rail or not. It's this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017 (Mine is the 600W version, they don't have it anymore.)
> 
> I looked under specs on newegg and I can't tell. I actually pm'ed shilka and asked him and he said my PSU is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on getting a new one because I hooked up my new kill a watt meter I got for Christmas, and my rig is drawing 680W running Just Cause 2 with my card overvolted and at 1200mhz. My PSU is only rated for 600w so I think that's bad. For that reason, I'm afraid running the OCCT PSU test at these high clocks might mess up my system. I wish I knew more about power supplies but I don't.
> 
> I'm aware the negative results mean I need more volts. Like I said, with LLC on Ultra High and the same 1.58 voltage, I get normal looking results and 95 gflops, but my system shuts off eventually. Hmm...
> 
> Not sure about the updated BIOS. There is probably a newer bios for the Crosshair V Formula-Z, but I just have the Crosshair V Formula (non Z). You'd really think they could come up with better names instead of having a newer board with the same name. Anyway, I don't think I can use the Z bios without messing something up. I already have the latest 1703 bios for the Crosshair V Formula- I flashed it right when it came out and there's been no new bios since.
> 
> Appreciate you trying to help me. Rep+ This isn't going to be an easy problem to solve. The mining bug bit me once I found out my card can make $220 a month in my pool, so I plan to mine for a few months to get another 290 Tri-X for Crossfire. I'm gonna need a bigger PSU to run it, and I'll be ordering it a week from Thursday when my g/f gets paid. If it IS a PSU problem and not the chip shutting off due to temps, I guess I'll find out when I put the new PSU in.
> 
> Sorry for that being so long.
Click to expand...

1 did you disable CPU vcore monitoring in bios

2 your system is horrably underpowered and with a bad psu ( i noticed shilka mentioned it ) but you say 600w rated and you linked a 500w rated.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 did you disable CPU vcore monitoring in bios
> 
> 2 your system is horrably underpowered and with a bad psu ( i noticed shilka mentioned it ) but you say 600w rated and you linked a 500w rated.


You can disable vcore monitoring? I never knew that. Is it under the sensor page? I'll try going into my bios right now and disabling it, I didn't know having the sensor active could do this.

Sorry about the PSU wattage thing- I made an edit and noted that the one I linked is not the one I have. They used to have a 600w model on newegg and they don't anymore so I linked to the 500w one because that's what Google gave me.


Spoiler: Should be able to clearly see 600W on the side of it.







Regardless, I'm told it's a bad psu. I will be replacing it. But I'll try the other thing you mentioned first.

EDIT: Set all voltage and fan options to "Ignore" in the Crosshair V bios "Monitor" subsection. Problem is still happening.


----------



## neurotix

Apologies for double post.

An update.

I'm able to run [email protected] at 5ghz with temps in acceptable ranges, this is after 15 mins of folding.


Spoiler: Click







Additionally, the system seems stable for general use and gaming. I've gamed with it before at 5ghz for hours with no freezes or lockups. I can bench anything I want at 5ghz with no crashes.

It's just IBT that causes system shutoffs, sometimes Prime95 does too if cores don't fail instantly.

Not sure what's happening because I can game, fold and use it for web browsing and it's fine. I would certainly like to have an IBT stable system though.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Apologies for double post.
> 
> An update.
> 
> I'm able to run [email protected] at 5ghz with temps in acceptable ranges, this is after 15 mins of folding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, the system seems stable for general use and gaming. I've gamed with it before at 5ghz for hours with no freezes or lockups. I can bench anything I want at 5ghz with no crashes.
> 
> It's just IBT that causes system shutoffs, sometimes Prime95 does too if cores don't fail instantly.
> 
> Not sure what's happening because I can game, fold and use it for web browsing and it's fine. I would certainly like to have an IBT stable system though.


Well first off, if the UPS thing is saying 680W that's what the PSU is indeed using, but you have to factor in what the Efficiency Rating is also. If my memory serves, a 80+ PSU that's pulling 680W from the wall is actually only using 544W of PSU power, the rest is Heat. Now my math is most likely way off, but it's close iirc. So your probably just getting closer then you should on the PSU limits.

That all being said, get a better PSU is the bottom line, least a 750W 80 BRONZE or Better.

Also if the PSU you linked is pretty much the same as yours, then it is a Dual Rail, better then a Quad Rail but a 8350+ likes SINGLE Rails best lol Plus the rails are only 20-25A each, that's kind low.

But yeah, if it only dies in a "Higher then normal load mode" but games fine, sounds like the PSU.

______________________________________________________________________________________

I don't think 70C is the Thermal Limit of a FX, since mine has set at 72C+ for a few seconds during IBT. Still runs fine. I just would love a Lower VID one so maybe i can hit 5Ghz at 1.55V or lower.


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, I'm really hoping it's the PSU, and I plan on getting a Cooler Master V1000 to replace mine in eventual hope for 290 Tri-X Crossfire. Just gotta wait 2 weeks to get it. I'll post and update the results after I install it. Man, not looking forward to tearing my whole system apart, taking the motherboard out to run the 8-pin cpu power cable behind it and so on.. or maybe I am









Man.... I paid $579 for my Tri-X, and now it's $619 on newegg. That's $169 over MSRP. The prices are only going up. I think you could probably get a reference 290X for that much, maybe even less. I really hope by the time I mine the money to get another Tri-X that the price on them comes down to a reasonable amount. For only $100 more you could get a 780ti that would crap all over a 290 when overclocked.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yeah, I'm really hoping it's the PSU, and I plan on getting a Cooler Master V1000 to replace mine in eventual hope for 290 Tri-X Crossfire. Just gotta wait 2 weeks to get it. I'll post and update the results after I install it. Man, not looking forward to tearing my whole system apart, taking the motherboard out to run the 8-pin cpu power cable behind it and so on.. or maybe I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man.... I paid $579 for my Tri-X, and now it's $619 on newegg. That's $169 over MSRP. The prices are only going up. I think you could probably get a reference 290X for that much, maybe even less. I really hope by the time I mine the money to get another Tri-X that the price on them comes down to a reasonable amount. For only $100 more you could get a 780ti that would crap all over a 290 when overclocked.


That should be plenty.









________________________________________________

I would kill for a GTX 780Ti








________________________________________________

Well also, the PK-1 and PK-3 TIM is the best TIM their is IMHO. I put some on my 580 when i got it a few years back, it ran about 76C @ Ghz with the Stock TIM, then i put some PK on it, dropped it down to 58C, i was like O_O .

Now i just wiped the Corsir TIM off my H100i and put on some PK, went from 69C down to 61C, and again, O_O lol


----------



## Gregory14

Hi, new member of the 8320 club. I just got this chip. I'm currently running a [email protected] 4.6 on a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Mother board. I am getting a water cooling unit today, the Coolermaster Nepton. WIll this mother board be able to handle the new CPU? If so, am I better off as I am now, or will putting the 8320 in give me any benefits?

Thanks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Hi, new member of the 8320 club. I just got this chip. I'm currently running a [email protected] 4.6 on a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Mother board. I am getting a water cooling unit today, the Coolermaster Nepton. WIll this mother board be able to handle the new CPU? If so, am I better off as I am now, or will putting the 8320 in give me any benefits?
> 
> Thanks.


expect 4..8 ish OC with that cooler but that board will hold you back with 4+1 Phase, so don't expect anything above 4.6 to be stable and watch the VRM temp major

As for the 8320 you will see a large gain in multithreaded application. single threaded maybe an improvement but not by much (it is after all the same chip as the 6300 with 1 more module)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> expect 4..8 ish OC with that cooler but tha
> t board will hold you back with 4+1 Phase, so don't expect anything above 4.6 to be stable and watch the VRM temp major
> 
> As for the 8320 you will see a large gain in multithreaded application. single threaded maybe an improvement but not by much (it is after all the same chip as the 6300 with 1 more module)


760G overclocking wouldn't expect much out of a 8 core


----------



## Gregory14

Yeah, I may just have to upgrade my MOBO, hard on $$ right now, do you know if I can install a better mobo without re-installing windows 7? its OEM. I dont want to start from scratch, cuz if I get a HDD its gotta be an expensive Velociraptor, and Its not time for it yet.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I've been thinking on lapping my 8320, but I'm thinking about using a sandblasting cabinet I have access to glass bead sand and aluminum oxide. I have use blast cabinets for years. Im still debating
about how I wanna go about this masking isn't an issue. Does anyone know how thick the IHS is in microns? I know I could get that metal flat I guess I could always use my micrometers for a more precises measurement . If I end up doing this I would end up gold plating the bare copper thus is why I want to sandblast it , calm down though guys if you start freaking out Its obvious I know that aluminum oxide sand is more abrasive than glass bead trust me I've sand blasted way more sensitive tools to mil-spec than a cpu I would just like to know if their is anyone out their that has delided a amd cpu and measured the exact thickness of the IHS in microns using a od micrometer. I also have another Idea since I work with cnc machines I was wondering what part of the IHS is soldiered on the cpu is that just the IHS all the way around or is the soldier on the cpu die because if its not on the die I can just cut that sucker right off with a carbide insert diamond.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not bad. That is now bookmarked as I am waiting on the funds.. I was also thinking about the Corsair Obsidian 750D Black ATX Full Tower.


Go for it man, you can mount dual 420s front and top, with a 240 on the bottom to top it off with minimal modding.
inb4somebodysayscaselabswilllastyouforever

@Kali, dont tell me you are seriously going delid that sucker? You see the solder marks on my Avatar Thuban, those should be it







.




Yep (Bottom is A10 Richland, top is 965BE).

X-Alt is not responsible for any damages caused by deliding, cracking your die or trying to pull a Tahiti IHS with your Vishera.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yeah, I'm really hoping it's the PSU, and I plan on getting a Cooler Master V1000 to replace mine in eventual hope for 290 Tri-X Crossfire. Just gotta wait 2 weeks to get it. I'll post and update the results after I install it. Man, not looking forward to tearing my whole system apart, taking the motherboard out to run the 8-pin cpu power cable behind it and so on.. or maybe I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man.... I paid $579 for my Tri-X, and now it's $619 on newegg. That's $169 over MSRP. The prices are only going up. I think you could probably get a reference 290X for that much, maybe even less. I really hope by the time I mine the money to get another Tri-X that the price on them comes down to a reasonable amount. For only $100 more you could get a 780ti that would crap all over a 290 when overclocked.


you issues is like 100% psu









you've maxed out the power from one of the rails. these chips @ 5ghz will pull over 220w and your twin rails cap out at `250w each.

with your graphics card munching on the other one your psu would be runn low on those 12 v rails.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 760G overclocking wouldn't expect much out of a 8 core


Hence my statement of 4.6 (at best)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Yeah, I may just have to upgrade my MOBO, hard on $$ right now, do you know if I can install a better mobo without re-installing windows 7? its OEM. I dont want to start from scratch, cuz if I get a HDD its gotta be an expensive Velociraptor, and Its not time for it yet.


Errr for the price why not just go SSD and have 10x the performance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Go for it man, you can mount dual 420s front and top, with a 240 on the bottom to top it off with minimal modding.
> inb4somebodysayscaselabswilllastyouforever
> 
> @Kali, dont tell me you are seriously going delid that sucker? You see the solder marks on my Avatar Thuban, those should be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep (Bottom is A10 Richland, top is 965BE).
> 
> X-Alt is not responsible for any damages caused by deliding, cracking your die or trying to pull a Tahiti IHS with your Vishera.


Don't think he was saying to delid a Vish........... as for the case.. It is so appealing for the price


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Go for it man, you can mount dual 420s front and top, with a 240 on the bottom to top it off with minimal modding.
> inb4somebodysayscaselabswilllastyouforever
> 
> @Kali, dont tell me you are seriously going delid that sucker? You see the solder marks on my Avatar Thuban, those should be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep (Bottom is A10 Richland, top is 965BE).
> 
> X-Alt is not responsible for any damages caused by deliding, cracking your die or trying to pull a Tahiti IHS with your Vishera.


i'm pretty sure they were talking about deliding Kaveri, which in preliminary findings really won't be needed until we cook the TIM on the inside.. these chips are vrm limited (as it seems no FM2+ board that i've seen can get these stable much over 4.5)

the cores have nice headroom with an H100i


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be adding my kaveri bench when i get it up to 4.6
> 
> P.s. no longer running my H100i on this rig.. swapped it up with a h90 ( place holder until i get a custom loop, then its getting added to a kraken g10 whenever it gets here.no eta yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Decided to give it a go too, the scores could be better because my clock is down to 4.65 Ghz for some other stability testings, my two 7870 gpus are only overclocked from 1000 to 1080mhz, and my ram is clocked down from 2400 to like 2200~something for some other testing. But still, this feels pretty good for a pc that I don't really do anything special on usually hah


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'm pretty sure they were talking about deliding Kaveri, which in preliminary findings really won't be needed until we cook the TIM on the inside.. these chips are vrm limited (as it seems no FM2+ board that i've seen can get these stable much over 4.5)
> 
> the cores have nice headroom with an H100i


I was reffering to Kali wanting to cut the solder with diamond-something on his 8320. But the delidding advice should apply to Kaveri as well...


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Doesn't look to be half bad,
> 
> But TBH it looks like a "throw a bunch of bells and whistles at it" type of board. No LLC is really unacceptable this far in the game really...
> 
> I'm one of those people who don't like to install ANYTHING that comes with a motherboard... and this board looks to be reliant on its bundle "bells and whistle" software as it's selling point...
> 
> Over compensate for that vdroop and let us know where you get with it!


I looked at it for awhile yesterday too, as I'll be upgrading soon and I was exploring all options. Some of the features look really strong, it's got something like 12+2?? phase, but it could be low quality who knows, I like the "gold" cas and stuff in terms of potential quality bt I do HATE gold as a color on anything electronic, the audio looks good and appears to have some seperation and emi shielding like the chvfz, and I think I remember it claiming to be able to run all 4 dimms at 2460 which is nice.

In the end it's still an Asrock haha, and you're all right that it does look like they just took a board and started throwing stuff at it, including what lookslike some direct ripoffs from beloved Asus ha!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I looked at it for awhile yesterday too, as I'll be upgrading soon and I was exploring all options. Some of the features look really strong, it's got something like 12+2?? phase, but it could be low quality who knows, I like the "gold" cas and stuff in terms of potential quality bt I do HATE gold as a color on anything electronic, the audio looks good and appears to have some seperation and emi shielding like the chvfz, and I think I remember it claiming to be able to run all 4 dimms at 2460 which is nice.
> 
> In the end it's still an Asrock haha, and you're all right that it does look like they just took a board and started throwing stuff at it, including what lookslike some direct ripoffs from beloved Asus ha!


It looks like they could not really beat the Crosshair V with the Fatal1ty Pro, so they literally took out 4 of the phases and a real VRM heatsink, added some "fanceh" features, priced it for what its worth and called it a day..


----------



## doritos93

Ahhhh I'm running IBT from the OP and even though it completes 10 runs it always finishes by saying that Linkpack binary stopped unexpectedly... I've run it at 4.6, 4.4 and 4.0 and it always craps out that way on High. Standard test passes perfectly.

First thing I did was step down the DRAM clock and loosen the timings... but I don't think this board likes my Mushkin ram very much...

EDIT: Nope, nvm, Standard flakes out too with the exact same symptom.. How could it complete the 10 runs and _then_ fail


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> It looks like they could not really beat the Crosshair V with the Fatal1ty Pro, so they literally took out 4 of the phases and a real VRM heatsink, added some "fanceh" features, priced it for what its worth and called it a day..


In Greece 990FX fatal1ty killer actually competes with M5A99FX pro R2.0 and 990FXA-UD3 when it comes to price.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> In Greece 990FX fatal1ty killer actually competes with M5A99FX pro R2.0 and 990FXA-UD3 when it comes to price.


Here as well, they are trying to appeal to the people who want a red/black board but cant dish out the money for a Crosshair V. IMO, I would actually go for a Crosshair IV


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Go for it man, you can mount dual 420s front and top, with a 240 on the bottom to top it off with minimal modding.
> inb4somebodysayscaselabswilllastyouforever
> 
> @Kali, dont tell me you are seriously going delid that sucker? You see the solder marks on my Avatar Thuban, those should be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep (Bottom is A10 Richland, top is 965BE).
> 
> X-Alt is not responsible for any damages caused by deliding, cracking your die or trying to pull a Tahiti IHS with your Vishera.


Well the thing is like this if can find out how thick the ihs is it can be lapped/grindded thinner this is a safe alternative than delidding since their might be flux-less soldier. We have a ratio of how much blasting it takes per mil it varies depending on the material. I just got a brighter idea for this test im gonna get my hands on a few dead amd cpu delid it measure the thickness of the lid and see what points are generally higher and lower and practice blasting on them. I might do about 4 to 6 tests since the material seems to be copper its a lot softer than steel so it would take lest time blasting, this blasting i speak of is more like full powered blast but not lasting more than a second. I think its a smarter method, ideally I want a thinner ihs completely flat but not to the point that where it would break under pressure from seating a heat sink on top. Its just out of curiosity my temps are pretty good even at this crazy voltage. I like to reveal a little trick i'm using i took the stock fan off of the stock cooler from my fx 8320. It just so happens that it is the perfect size to literally fit smack dab in the middle of my phanteks cooler. I have 4 phanteks ts fans and a spare fan from a evo 212 so i took that evo fan and placed it in the middle of the phanteks and the other to phanteks on each end push/pull so that it fits perfectly above the stock amd fan, the amd fan blowing max rpm in the center plate of the cooler. It has proven to me to have droped my temps by at least 5c and because its this way the 2 loud fans the evo fan and the amd fan are very silent this is with a raidmax seiran case. I think others with a phanteks or noctua might find this little trick helpful. You dont need anything on the phanteks cooler to hold the fan in place the 2 spring screws on the sides will hold them down with pressure.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Ahhhh I'm running IBT from the OP and even though it completes 10 runs it always finishes by saying that Linkpack binary stopped unexpectedly... I've run it at 4.6, 4.4 and 4.0 and it always craps out that way on High. Standard test passes perfectly.
> 
> First thing I did was step down the DRAM clock and loosen the timings... but I don't think this board likes my Mushkin ram very much...
> 
> EDIT: Nope, nvm, Standard flakes out too with the exact same symptom.. How could it complete the 10 runs and _then_ fail


Mine does exactly that when my FSB is set high







but my setup is being moody lately.

If the Fatal1ty Killer is at the same price as a M5A99 then it could be a no-brainer worth trying for awhile at least till it blows up. But I do agree it is a really bad ripoff of the chvfz and probably should not be compared to it in any context really... My opinion


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I was reffering to Kali wanting to cut the solder with diamond-something on his 8320. But the delidding advice should apply to Kaveri as well...


They are pretty much carbide blades we use them for machining all kinds of steels, so lol that copper could be easy to cut right off im sure it could be done by hand here is what the look like these little guys can cut H.A.M with very very little force so Im thinking deliding if possible by cutting it off and filing excess material off. All you have to do is rub the tool insert on the ihs and it will start to cut it the. I figure by the time you cut all around it if the cut ihs dosnt fall off on its own or with a gentle nudge then is more than likely soldiered lol at least it would do the least. The only danger I can chalk up is either cutting your self some how really highly unlikely unless you have hands off butter or you either develop carpal tunnel or arthritis in your hand, we all probably
all already hand on the first place from forum posting lol.


----------



## X-Alt

Take a couple of these..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-64-X2-3800-2GHz-Dual-Core-Desktop-CPU-Processor-ADA3800DAA5BV-/291053856507


----------



## Kalistoval

nah i can get some for like half that price lol i got my fx 8320 for free


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Decided to give it a go too, the scores could be better because my clock is down to 4.65 Ghz for some other stability testings, my two 7870 gpus are only overclocked from 1000 to 1080mhz, and my ram is clocked down from 2400 to like 2200~something for some other testing. But still, this feels pretty good for a pc that I don't really do anything special on usually hah


ouch, mine was running @ 4.6

your oc could use some tweaking


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ouch, mine was running @ 4.6
> 
> your oc could use some tweaking


Yeah I know







but I have everything low for now while I am investigating the FSB holes. Plus my mobo is being really cranky lately which is no surprise. Next paycheck is either a CHVFZ or an SSD and I suffer the moody mobo a bit longer.


----------



## Anthropolis

Here's a little better overall score, for this I loaded up my "daily driver" profile with each component having a mild overclock and the CPU at my daily solid 4.77Ghz. Notice my Image Editing and OpenCL scores went down slightly due to my RAM set slightly slower, but my Encoding and Multitasking went wayy up from the higher CPU speed. I'm really starting to love this app! It does exactly as designed, a lightweight way to see effects of overclocks and settings. It's fun!

OK this is my first run just for quick comparison. Settings way low, but RAM running pretty quickly.


And my run with my daily driver settings. CPU multiplier is higher, CPU is 4.77Ghz. Score improvement but noticeable impact from lowering RAM and FSB speed.


----------



## zidanez

Hi Guys...

I found a problem about my RAM. I have installed 8GB of RAM, but my pc shows that only 3.95 is usable as shown in spoiler below :.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have no OC and all settings are in stock.... Can you help me, please....









My PC specs:
Motherboard :: ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Thunderbolt
Processor :: AMD FX8320
Memory :: G-Skill Ripjaws 4 x 2GB of DDR3 1600MHz
Video Card :: SAPPHIRE RADEON HD5850
Hard Disk :: WDC BLACK 500GB 7200RPM
Power Supply :: Corsair AX860i


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> Hi Guys...
> 
> I found a problem about my RAM. I have installed 8GB of RAM, but my pc shows that only 3.95 is usable as shown in spoiler below :.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no OC and all settings are in stock.... Can you help me, please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC specs:
> Motherboard :: ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Thunderbolt
> Processor :: AMD FX8320
> Memory :: G-Skill Ripjaws 4 x 2GB of DDR3 1600MHz
> Video Card :: SAPPHIRE RADEON HD5850
> Hard Disk :: WDC BLACK 500GB 7200RPM
> Power Supply :: Corsair AX860i


Make sure there was no dust in the DIMMS I have had mine get a tiny piece of dust.. .blow it out instantly good


----------



## kahboom

Made it to the second to the bottom score on page two, Winning......
http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?page=2&view=1


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to the second to the bottom score on page two, Winning......
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?page=2&view=1


Nice start









quite high on 4.9.....ill have to play more but hard pressed lately









Keep a watch behind gurtys on your ass lol


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> Hi Guys...
> 
> I found a problem about my RAM. I have installed 8GB of RAM, but my pc shows that only 3.95 is usable as shown in spoiler below :.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no OC and all settings are in stock.... Can you help me, please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC specs:
> Motherboard :: ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Thunderbolt
> Processor :: AMD FX8320
> Memory :: G-Skill Ripjaws 4 x 2GB of DDR3 1600MHz
> Video Card :: SAPPHIRE RADEON HD5850
> Hard Disk :: WDC BLACK 500GB 7200RPM
> Power Supply :: Corsair AX860i


Are all DIMMs exactly the same? I had the same problem (using 2 different types of DIMMs, same speed and timings though) and I had the same issue. I read it's a mobo/memory compatibility thing... Try swapping the DIMMs around...


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 
> 
> Made it to the second to the bottom score on page two, Winning......
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?page=2&view=1


Excellent! Those low-latency rams and the 7900's are winning it for sure!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> Hi Guys...
> 
> I found a problem about my RAM. I have installed 8GB of RAM, but my pc shows that only 3.95 is usable as shown in spoiler below :.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no OC and all settings are in stock.... Can you help me, please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC specs:
> Motherboard :: ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Thunderbolt
> Processor :: AMD FX8320
> Memory :: G-Skill Ripjaws 4 x 2GB of DDR3 1600MHz
> Video Card :: SAPPHIRE RADEON HD5850
> Hard Disk :: WDC BLACK 500GB 7200RPM
> Power Supply :: Corsair AX860i


have you updated your motherboards Bios? i needed to do that with my FM2+ board to get it to register both dimms.


----------



## os2wiz

Thought I would let you guys know about a special deal for Kaveri A10-7850k. It is on sale at Micro Center for $129.99 instore pick-up only. I picked one up for myself, will do a build next week on my wifes computer. I am doing it on the sly, she won't know about it. I'll be using that beast while she is at work.He,he LOL.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

two more days till my custom loop cooler will arrive!!! yay can't wait to see what this 8350 chip can really do... just one question for the group... I know that max rec voltage is 1.55, but... what do you say is max for a 24/7 rig.... my rig is in my sig if you want to see the hardware involved... the only thing that's not in the sig is the new cooler which is a XSPC customizable kit with RS360 120x360mm rad and a D5 variant pump... it should keep up with that chip pretty well as I will not be adding my gpu to the loop... good air cooler on it so no need to.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two more days till my custom loop cooler will arrive!!! yay can't wait to see what this 8350 chip can really do... just one question for the group... I know that max rec voltage is 1.55, but... what do you say is max for a 24/7 rig.... my rig is in my sig if you want to see the hardware involved... the only thing that's not in the sig is the new cooler which is a XSPC customizable kit with RS360 120x360mm rad and a D5 variant pump... it should keep up with that chip pretty well as I will not be adding my gpu to the loop... good air cooler on it so no need to.


Volts isn't what damages a CPU, heat is.

With good cooling it's perfectly safe to do over 1.55v to get a higher clockspeed. A custom loop will handle the heat no problem.

Some guy in this thread (FEARS) has run his chip at 1.65v for a year and a half with no problems, as I recall.

Plus, you aren't going to be running Prime95 or IBT on your system 24/7 365 anyway. If you don't plan on folding or mining on the chip you don't have to worry.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Volts isn't what damages a CPU, heat is.
> 
> With good cooling it's perfectly safe to do over 1.55v to get a higher clockspeed. A custom loop will handle the heat no problem.
> 
> Some guy in this thread (FEARS) has run his chip at 1.65v for a year and a half with no problems, as I recall.
> 
> Plus, you aren't going to be running Prime95 or IBT on your system 24/7 365 anyway. If you don't plan on folding or mining on the chip you don't have to worry.


Tis true twas me


----------



## MadGoat

Strange that I'm seeing the same black screen freeze that requires a PSU power cycle to recover when I set the board higher than +.295v with medium Llc (or any equivalent that will cause result in higher than 1.608v @ load) on my board... I figured it was a board limitation... But seeing how many a CHV has done and continues to do well over that voltage, I'm begining to wonder if there isn't more to this equation...

I would hope that my hx850 isn't the culprit... But I won't blindly rule it out either... I will be very curious to the results...


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Strange that I'm seeing the same black screen freeze that requires a PSU power cycle to recover when I set the board higher than +.295v with medium Llc (or any equivalent that will cause result in higher than 1.608v @ load) on my board... I figured it was a board limitation... But seeing how many a CHV has done and continues to do well over that voltage, I'm begining to wonder if there isn't more to this equation...
> 
> I would hope that my hx850 isn't the culprit... But I won't blindly rule it out either... I will be very curious to the results...


What chip? Work okay when you apply those settings in Windows with the Ai app I wonder?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Strange that I'm seeing the same black screen freeze that requires a PSU power cycle to recover when I set the board higher than +.295v with medium Llc (or any equivalent that will cause result in higher than 1.608v @ load) on my board... I figured it was a board limitation... But seeing how many a CHV has done and continues to do well over that voltage, I'm begining to wonder if there isn't more to this equation...
> 
> I would hope that my hx850 isn't the culprit... But I won't blindly rule it out either... I will be very curious to the results...


It happens to me too when setting llc on extreme and 1.55 v for a 1.620 on max load, but if i set 1.620 v on medium llc bam works like magic. It dont matter what i throw at it its stable ibt avx on high 40 times + stable and temps are significantly lower and 0 black screen. Cinebench score at 7.87 @ 4.8ghz so from all the insta black screen I've come to the conclusion its psu related, when ever anyone experiances a black screen while ocing these chips.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I was reffering to Kali wanting to cut the solder with diamond-something on his 8320. But the delidding advice should apply to Kaveri as well...
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty much carbide blades we use them for machining all kinds of steels, so lol that copper could be easy to cut right off im sure it could be done by hand here is what the look like these little guys can cut H.A.M with very very little force so Im thinking deliding if possible by cutting it off and filing excess material off. All you have to do is rub the tool insert on the ihs and it will start to cut it the. I figure by the time you cut all around it if the cut ihs dosnt fall off on its own or with a gentle nudge then is more than likely soldiered lol at least it would do the least. The only danger I can chalk up is either cutting your self some how really highly unlikely unless you have hands off butter or you either develop carpal tunnel or arthritis in your hand, we all probably
> all already hand on the first place from forum posting lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

people have done this for a long time you just sand off the ihs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two more days till my custom loop cooler will arrive!!! yay can't wait to see what this 8350 chip can really do... just one question for the group... I know that max rec voltage is 1.55, but... what do you say is max for a 24/7 rig.... my rig is in my sig if you want to see the hardware involved... the only thing that's not in the sig is the new cooler which is a XSPC customizable kit with RS360 120x360mm rad and a D5 variant pump... it should keep up with that chip pretty well as I will not be adding my gpu to the loop... good air cooler on it so no need to.


temps worry about temps not volts


----------



## Kalistoval

But sanding takes forever lol.


----------



## iPagan

Well, I bought my FX-8350 back in November 2011, but here I am finally posting here! =)

I generally run my 8350 at 4.7GHz, but I am able to max it out at 5.0GHz. It's just that running it at 5.0GHz requires 1.54 V, so I avoid doing so as I'm not comfortable setting the Voltage that high.

INFO @5.0GHz:

MOBO: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z (BIOS 1701, Rev. 1.xx)

- x 25 multiplier, 200.7MHz bus speed, 2600MHz HT, 2200MHz NB

- VCore 1.54 V, CPU / NB - 1.26 V

- 16GB @1866MHz, 10-11-10-30-40, 1.5 V

- Corsair H100i

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/sfsaak


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> But sanding takes forever lol.


thats why i prefer to use my hands


----------



## Mega Man

figured i would throw down with my 24/7 and all powersaving on


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> figured i would throw down with my 24/7 and all powersaving on


Huggin ya nice and close.










Standard 24/7, 4.8Ghz, stock NB, stock HT, 1600 10-10-10-27 4x8GB RAM, 7990/7970 trifire at stock 1000/1500. Had Steam, IRC, Teamspeak and some Chrome tabs open.

You got me in Image editing (Single thread) and OpenCL (GPU) which doesn't surprise me, you have a RAM lead and a 4th GPU. Interesting how I beat you in Encoding and Multithread though. By a significant margin considering the insignificant clock difference.


----------



## zidanez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Are all DIMMs exactly the same? I had the same problem (using 2 different types of DIMMs, same speed and timings though) and I had the same issue. I read it's a mobo/memory compatibility thing... Try swapping the DIMMs around...


I'm using 2 kits of Gskill DDR3 PC12800 4GB XL Dual Channel F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL / 9-9-9-24








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> have you updated your motherboards Bios? i needed to do that with my FM2+ board to get it to register both dimms.


Yes, my bioswas updated to latest version









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*UPDATED [SOLVED]*

After I tried a variety of ways.......
Finally I remove all RAM from it's slot..and cleaning the RAM's pin and RAM slot holes








Key up wih only 1 slot (2GB of ram) installed and just turn on my system








Once sucessfully boot into OS... then I was shutdown the system
I installed all remaining ram and...................................

*BINGO!!!*



All my RAM are detected as normally









Thanks very much for participate


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Thanks for the replies... I get that the general consensus is to just worry about heat... believe me, that's always been on the front of my mind lol....At least now I know I don't have to worry about volts on it so long as heat isn't a problem... Hoping for a nice round 5 ghz...


----------



## incog

Do those CPUs delid the same way Haswell and IB do?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Do those CPUs delid the same way Haswell and IB do?


No. They are soldered IHS. You can't use the razor blade method to delid them. Trying to delid it... will probably ruin the chip. I don't think you can use the hammer method either.


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

Hey guys this is my first time over clocking my fx 8350 and I oced it to 4.5ghz at a Vcore of 1.356volts and my system was stable for 30 mins of Prime95 with a max temp of 59.Am I doing something wrong coz my system is stable at a voltage which seems a little low for my frequency.lol.Help please ?

My mobo is a gigabyte 990xa and cooler is cooler master hypee 412 slim


----------



## kahboom

Voltage will vary from chip to chip on what frequency it will run and voltage needed. Are you using some type of voltage monitoring software to confirm voltage in windows or your os your using? Maybe your board is a newer revison that has LLC and is upping the voltage under load depending on if it has LLC and if you are using extreme or an auto setting, check with software such as HWmonitor , or HWinfo. Try ibt the avx version on very high or maximum settings at least 20 runs. 4.5ghz is rather a low overclock. Whats you cpu/nb speed and ht link speed. Defqults are 2200 cpu/nb and 2600 ht but it vary's on the ht depending on which board you are using since some or all 970fx chipsets max are 2400 ht, but if you say you have a 990fx board it should be at the standard defaults. Also faster ram speeds can require more cpu and cpu/nb voltage to be stable on higher overclocks. Perhaps you have a very decent chip that would excel with better cooling.


----------



## Anthropolis

You might have something very special with that chip there! I'm excited to see what else it will do. You're at the right place here, the pro's will have all the good advice. My 2 cents though, If you do really catch the overclocking bug and start aiming high, then that cooler has gotta go lol. It looks like a great cooler for stock and low oc though.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zidanez*
> 
> I'm using 2 kits of Gskill DDR3 PC12800 4GB XL Dual Channel F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL / 9-9-9-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my bioswas updated to latest version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> *UPDATED [SOLVED]*
> 
> After I tried a variety of ways.......
> Finally I remove all RAM from it's slot..and cleaning the RAM's pin and RAM slot holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key up wih only 1 slot (2GB of ram) installed and just turn on my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once sucessfully boot into OS... then I was shutdown the system
> I installed all remaining ram and...................................
> 
> *BINGO!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> All my RAM are detected as normally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for participate


told ya haha


----------



## sgtgates

Shout out to Kyad and Mega,,, btw hey guys









Here I am now, Just wait till i get my 2nd 7970 back in and push with new vrm/mofset block to 5.2, you'll be amazed


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPagan*
> 
> Well, I bought my FX-8350 back in November 2011, but here I am finally posting here! =)
> 
> I generally run my 8350 at 4.7GHz, but I am able to max it out at 5.0GHz. It's just that running it at 5.0GHz requires 1.54 V, so I avoid doing so as I'm not comfortable setting the Voltage that high.
> 
> INFO @5.0GHz:
> 
> MOBO: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z (BIOS 1701, Rev. 1.xx)
> 
> - x 25 multiplier, 200.7MHz bus speed, 2600MHz HT, 2200MHz NB
> 
> - VCore 1.54 V, CPU / NB - 1.26 V
> 
> - 16GB @1866MHz, 10-11-10-30-40, 1.5 V
> 
> - Corsair H100i
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/sfsaak


Core temps under load?
Guessing 64+


----------



## doritos93

The error I reported earlier about IBT failing after it finishes the specified number of runs was fixed by lowering my DRAM clock (to 1333 9-9-9-24-32) and upping the DRAM voltage (.5 above the stock 1.5)

Suck cause anything higher on the RAM causes errors.. I guess I have to get new RAM too :/


----------



## os2wiz

Hey, I was first in the AMD sector of the benchmark till you blew me away yesterday or was that Bilko. No harm. I'm always looking for a good soldier to be a warrior for the working class. LOL . What's holding me back is I have one of the worst 8350's in the silicon lottery. Just don't feel like plunking down $200 or $300 for a 9590 or 9370. Now that those 2 variations get all the highly binned chips, it is more difficult than ever to get a golden chip bought as an 8350 FX. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## doritos93

Sheetballs... I don't get it.. my RAM still isn't stable at 1.6 with under stock settings (1600 7-9-7-24-32 kit running at 1333 9-9-9-24-32)

WHY! why why why why why why why


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Sheetballs... I don't get it.. my RAM still isn't stable at 1.6 with under stock settings (1600 7-9-7-24-32 kit running at 1333 9-9-9-24-32)
> 
> WHY! why why why why why why why


Whats your cpu/nb volts??

and how many gb and size stick you got?

The more physical dimm's the harder on the IMC in the chip. Thats why i run 8gb instead of 16gb, can lower cpu/nb v for cpu overclock headroom


----------



## doritos93

I've got 4GB (2 x 2 DIMMs)

CPU-NB is stock I believe, 1.225... what is this safe until?


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on cases that are good for custom water and around the 100 to 150 range? Or should I mod my case


I got the CoolerMaster HAF Stacker for around $179. Really happy with it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I've got 4GB (2 x 2 DIMMs)
> 
> CPU-NB is stock I believe, 1.225... what is this safe until?


That's relatively low , but make sure you aren't confusing NB voltage with CPU-NB voltage.
Can you post the exact product number for your ram?


----------



## Themisseble

Need help
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov

my friend wants to buy it and FX 8320 what would be maximum recommend voltages? can he get 4.5Ghz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Need help
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov
> 
> my friend wants to buy it and FX 8320 what would be maximum recommend voltages? can he get 4.5Ghz?


No, just No, ill say again

NO


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Need help
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov
> 
> my friend wants to buy it and FX 8320 what would be maximum recommend voltages? can he get 4.5Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just No, ill say again
> 
> NO
Click to expand...


----------



## Themisseble

So for the stock and 4.0Ghz will be okay?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Need help
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov
> 
> my friend wants to buy it and FX 8320 what would be maximum recommend voltages? can he get 4.5Ghz?


Oh wow.......thats a no no.

get a Saberkitty or a Giga UD5 at least......


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Need help
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov
> 
> my friend wants to buy it and FX 8320 what would be maximum recommend voltages? can he get 4.5Ghz?


Danger Danger..

IS A TRAP!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> So for the stock and 4.0Ghz will be okay?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Themisseble

WHY no?
i overclocked with it to 4.0GHz and FX 8320?.... i take that as a yes

UD5 at least?

Ga-970A-UD3P for 4.5GHz is just fine


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> So for the stock and 4.0Ghz will be okay?


Look for something that has a 990 chipset, thats why i suggested the Sabertooth or a Giagbyte equivalent (UD5 or UD7)

You can go for an Asus M5A990X Evo if you are on a budget and you are never gonna overclock it/


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> So for the stock and 4.0Ghz will be okay?


maybe on 4 cores...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> WHY no?
> i overclocked with it to 4.0GHz and FX 8320?.... i take that as a yes
> 
> UD5 at least?
> 
> Ga-970A-UD3P for 4.5GHz is just fine


no it's not, that is dangerous considering the weak power phase on that board


----------



## Themisseble

But it has 125W TDP...
With stock voltages 1.325-1.3488Vcore to 4.0GHz

I went with GA-990XA-UD3 for 1.68V to get my new OC record







Vrms were fine

so then he wont buy it







tnx


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


haha gert, your entertaining


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I've got 4GB (2 x 2 DIMMs)
> 
> CPU-NB is stock I believe, 1.225... what is this safe until?


Cpu/nb go for 1.25, should help. Safe to higher values but you wont need more

For nb voltage do 1.2

Also Id like to see the ram model serial #

Have you tested the ram say with memtest or something to see if one isnt just bad?


----------



## Themisseble

And 1 more thing...
What is the best FBS/multiplier for GA-990XA-UD3 and what is maximum voltage that you recommend for 24/7?


----------



## Themisseble

http://valid.canardpc.com/2890008

....


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> And 1 more thing...
> What is the best FBS/multiplier for GA-990XA-UD3 and what is maximum voltage that you recommend for 24/7?


it all depends on the chip man, yes you could say some boards are very constant together but the chip will tell you what it needs and dosen't need.
Watch the core temps vs voltage, that's was kills chips for the normal user.

Max voltage?

Again depends the overclock your looking for but never so over what your cooling solution can handle 24/7


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890008
> 
> ....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890
> 
> is this for your max voltage question?
> 
> this is a 6300 but anyway wouldn't go past 1.6v but just make sure you keep it under 62 24/7


----------



## Themisseble

i have true spirit 140 and FX 6300 4.6Ghz 1.45-1.488V ... T are okey prime 95 55-60C, gaming 35-45C, multithrreading 40-50C


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890
> 
> is this for your max voltage question?
> 
> this is a 6300 but anyway wouldn't go past 1.6v but just make sure you keep it under 62 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> check his mobo please 4+1 phase
Click to expand...


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> i have true spirit 140 and FX 6300 4.6Ghz 1.45-1.488V ... T are okey prime 95 55-60C, gaming 35-45C, multithrreading 40-50C


just keep it under 62


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on cases that are good for custom water and around the 100 to 150 range? Or should I mod my case
> 
> 
> 
> I got the CoolerMaster HAF Stacker for around $179. Really happy with it.
Click to expand...

*Highfive*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> WHY no?
> i overclocked with it to 4.0GHz and FX 8320?.... i take that as a yes
> 
> UD5 at least?
> 
> Ga-970A-UD3P for 4.5GHz is just fine
> 
> 
> 
> no it's not, that is dangerous considering the weak power phase on that board
Click to expand...

On the 78LMT? Ya, not acceptable.

On the 970A-UD3P? It has the same VRMs as the 990FXA-UD3. Not a big deal.



Spoiler: I have a new toy.










Thanks to OS2Wiz for pointing out the price since their online isn't so good about it. $225 for Chip and board.


----------



## Themisseble

Actually it is a great cooler







i can do 1.55V on cheap air cooler, thats good


----------



## iPagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Core temps under load?
> Guessing 64+


It reaches 60 deg C Core Temp in under four minutes of Prime95. I stop it at that point. (I thought max recommended core temp was 61 deg C?)

Based on the behavior at 4.6GHz, 4.7GHz, etc., I'd wager that I'd see at least 64 deg C if I kept Prime95 running.

IIRC, in Planetside 2 @5.0GHz, the temp never went above 53 deg C. At 4.7GHz (1.46 V), going above 45 deg C in any game is exceedingly rare.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPagan*
> 
> It reaches 60 deg C Core Temp in under four minutes of Prime95. I stop it at that point. (I thought max recommended core temp was 61 deg C?)
> 
> Based on the behavior at 4.6GHz, 4.7GHz, etc., I'd wager that I'd see at least 64 deg C if I kept Prime95 running.
> 
> IIRC, in Planetside 2 @5.0GHz, the temp never went above 53 deg C. At 4.7GHz (1.46 V), going above 45 deg C in any game is exceedingly rare.


Not bad for clc, and yes 61-62


----------



## Themisseble

nice OC.. i juist cant get my FX 6300 stable under 1.5V with 4.8Ghz....


----------



## neurotix

I'll play too.



Seems like my score is low. I wonder how the guy on the leaderboard got 75k, says he was at 4.3ghz too.

EDIT: Nvm Kyad and Mega each have at least 3 graphics cards and get 150k on the OpenCL test. I guess my score isn't bad for only having one card.

Btw, bench was run with specs in my sig.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'll play too.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like my score is low. I wonder how the guy on the leaderboard got 75k, says he was at 4.3ghz too.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm Kyad and Mega each have at least 3 graphics cards and get 150k on the OpenCL test. I guess my score isn't bad for only having one card.
> 
> Btw, bench was run with specs in my sig.


I was able to run 70900 with 1 7970 at 5ghz chip. Close all background apps. Also having an ssd helps alot idk if you have one one my cell atm


----------



## hucklebuck

Just got my cpu and gpu underwater.









Temps are great.

I am continuing my oc on the cpu. I have cpu/nb at 1.3 volts/ 2600 mhz, if I lower this will I get more OC headroom? What's a good speed and volt to use on this?

The only voltage settings I have changed in my bios is cpu, dram, and cpu/nb. I've heard that I should set some of the other voltages and not leave them to auto. Problem is I don't know what volts to set them at. Like NB, etc. Can someone help me here?

I stress test with: IBT AVX maximum 20 pass, OCCT Large Data set 2hours and them Prime95.

What test should I run Prime95 for stability: small, large or blend? I will just test overnight.


----------



## Melcar

Lowering or leaving the nb at stock will give you an easier time overclocking the cpu. NB speed does not affect performance as much as it did with Phenoms. If anything just to see how far you can push it.
When I run prime I run small and then a costum test using the large preset and setting my ram usage to 90%.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Just got my cpu and gpu underwater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great.
> 
> I am continuing my oc on the cpu. I have cpu/nb at 1.3 volts/ 2600 mhz, if I lower this will I get more OC headroom? What's a good speed and volt to use on this?
> 
> The only voltage settings I have changed in my bios is cpu, dram, and cpu/nb. I've heard that I should set some of the other voltages and not leave them to auto. Problem is I don't know what volts to set them at. Like NB, etc. Can someone help me here?
> 
> I stress test with: IBT AVX maximum 20 pass, OCCT Large Data set 2hours and them Prime95.
> 
> What test should I run Prime95 for stability: small, large or blend? I will just test overnight.


small stresses cpu more blend does cpu and ram stability and overall stability, small just rules out cpu if it passes small but not blend.

try cpu/nb at 1.25, nb at 1.2 rest leave alone/ where is. Thats what im at runs good tweak from there. Lowering v on cpu/nb lowers ram ability to overclock so find a sweet spot. just the lower the cpu/nb the better cpu core temps you'll get, id just leave nb at stock clock with ht link.
Then change vcore accordingly/dram v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to OS2Wiz for pointing out the price since their online isn't so good about it. $225 for Chip and board.


FYI: bus OC plus AHCI apparently is buggy much like its predecessors (which you might already know about), i've not found it yet with mine but just a heads up if you are un aware like i was :/


----------



## cssorkinman

Attention X6 competitors , here are my entries for the friendly competition.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://hwbot.org/submission/2487970_


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Actually it is a great cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can do 1.55V on cheap air cooler, thats good


I call BS on that.

post hwinfo + prime screen shots if you are gunna claim that. (10+ min required to actually heat anything up)


----------



## kahboom

Finally broke the 75000 score mark @ 4.9Ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to OS2Wiz for pointing out the price since their online isn't so good about it. $225 for Chip and board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: bus OC plus AHCI apparently is buggy much like its predecessors (which you might already know about), i've not found it yet with mine but just a heads up if you are un aware like i was :/
Click to expand...

Uh... Ya, duh. Same reason as with our FX chips, you need to lock PCI-e to 100.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Whats your cpu/nb volts??
> 
> and how many gb and size stick you got?
> 
> The more physical dimm's the harder on the IMC in the chip. Thats why i run 8gb instead of 16gb, can lower cpu/nb v for cpu overclock headroom


That is true to some extent , though I have 16 GB with no problems. The more complex issue with memory is that filling all 4 slots also stresses the imc more than using 2 slots with the same amount of physical memory.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh... Ya, duh. Same reason as with our FX chips, you need to lock PCI-e to 100.


PCI and FSB are linked on my FM2+ (silent nerd QQ!) again you prolly already knew this, shoulda been a PSA rather then a FYI. sorry


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh... Ya, duh. Same reason as with our FX chips, you need to lock PCI-e to 100.


yes there seems to be a problem with the F=A88X chipset with this issue. Can you lock pci express to 100 and still up the bus clock/cpu clock to overclock the chip? I saw people on another thread saying you couldn't that the highest the cpu clock could go without problems was 106 and that all the clocks are dependent on each other, so if you lock one they all are affected. That is not going to allow a big overclock at all. I bought the ASUS A88X Pro. I do not know if some boards other than Asus or Gigabyte allow for a better overclock. If you have any ideas on how to overcome the oc issues please pass it on to all of us. Thanks. I just remembered something about it being related to an issue with the ahci controller.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> yes there seems to be a problem with the F=A88X chipset with this issue. Can you lock pci express to 100 and still up the bus clock/cpu clock to overclock the chip? I saw people on another thread saying you couldn't that the highest the cpu clock could go without problems was 106 and that all the clocks are dependent on each other, so if you lock one they all are affected. That is not going to allow a big overclock at all. I bought the ASUS A88X Pro. I do not know if some boards other than Asus or Gigabyte allow for a better overclock. If you have any ideas on how to overcome the oc issues please pass it on to all of us. Thanks.


I got 111 and 112 fsb stable. however it took significantly more voltage then pure multi OC

but yes, atleast on my MOBO the PCIe and FSB bus are linked.

I've been told that the bug does not effect IDE and or Raid modes only AHCI.

(i've not experienced anything buggy about this, just passing on precautions that was passed on to me)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> yes there seems to be a problem with the F=A88X chipset with this issue. Can you lock pci express to 100 and still up the bus clock/cpu clock to overclock the chip? I saw people on another thread saying you couldn't that the highest the cpu clock could go without problems was 106 and that all the clocks are dependent on each other, so if you lock one they all are affected. That is not going to allow a big overclock at all. I bought the ASUS A88X Pro. I do not know if some boards other than Asus or Gigabyte allow for a better overclock. If you have any ideas on how to overcome the oc issues please pass it on to all of us. Thanks. I just remembered something about it being related to an issue with the ahci controller.


Vrm throttling will without a doubt be THE limiting factor.

@ 4.5ghz the chip still has headroom to spare (~20*, using an h100i) but the vrms, atleast on my board don't like to handle the voltage required to go farther (4.5 seems to be the start of the volt wall)


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I got 111 and 112 fsb stable. however it took significantly more voltage then pure multi OC
> 
> but yes, atleast on my MOBO the PCIe and FSB bus are linked.
> 
> I've been told that the bug does not effect IDE and or Raid modes only AHCI.
> 
> (i've not experienced anything buggy about this, just passing on precautions that was passed on to me)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> yes there seems to be a problem with the F=A88X chipset with this issue. Can you lock pci express to 100 and still up the bus clock/cpu clock to overclock the chip? I saw people on another thread saying you couldn't that the highest the cpu clock could go without problems was 106. That is not going to allow a big overclock at all. I bought the ASUS A88X Pro. I do not know if some boards other than Asus or Gigabyte allow for a better overclock. If you have any ideas on how to overcome the oc issues please pass it on to all of us. Thanks.


Yes and I use AHCI exclusively, so it will affect me.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Vrm throttling will without a doubt be THE limiting factor.
> 
> @ 4.5ghz the chip still has headroom to spare (~20*, using an h100i) but the vrms, atleast on my board don't like to handle the voltage required to go farther (4.5 seems to be the start of the volt wall)[/quote
> 
> Are there issues with a straight multi overclock as well, or only FSB?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Vrm throttling will without a doubt be THE limiting factor.
> 
> @ 4.5ghz the chip still has headroom to spare (~20*, using an h100i) but the vrms, atleast on my board don't like to handle the voltage required to go farther (4.5 seems to be the start of the volt wall)[/quote
> 
> Are there issues with a staright multi overclock as well, or only FSB?


I've been told its only FSb overclocks that are affected in AHCI.

but again, I've been up to 111-112 fsb and not noticed anything buggy however that profile is stable but i've not put any serious time into it other then stablizing saving and moving on to the next try.

if there was anything odd, i would say that for FSB i was limited to about 4.2ghz, while i was able to surpass that with pure multi


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is true to some extent , though I have 16 GB with no problems. The more complex issue with memory is that filling all 4 slots also stresses the imc more than using 2 slots with the same amount of physical memory.


that what i meant to explain


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I've got 4GB (2 x 2 DIMMs)
> 
> CPU-NB is stock I believe, 1.225... what is this safe until?


temp limited but yea cpu/nb and ht volts raise temps the most
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Need help
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4602#ov
> 
> my friend wants to buy it and FX 8320 what would be maximum recommend voltages? can he get 4.5Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just No, ill say again
> 
> NO
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+12



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Anyone have any good suggestions on cases that are good for custom water and around the 100 to 150 range? Or should I mod my case
> 
> 
> 
> I got the CoolerMaster HAF Stacker for around $179. Really happy with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Highfive*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> WHY no?
> i overclocked with it to 4.0GHz and FX 8320?.... i take that as a yes
> 
> UD5 at least?
> 
> Ga-970A-UD3P for 4.5GHz is just fine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it's not, that is dangerous considering the weak power phase on that board
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the 78LMT? Ya, not acceptable.
> 
> On the 970A-UD3P? It has the same VRMs as the 990FXA-UD3. Not a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to OS2Wiz for pointing out the price since their online isn't so good about it. $225 for Chip and board.
Click to expand...

+1 i wanna get one today or tomorrow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Just got my cpu and gpu underwater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great.
> 
> I am continuing my oc on the cpu. I have cpu/nb at 1.3 volts/ 2600 mhz, if I lower this will I get more OC headroom? What's a good speed and volt to use on this?
> 
> The only voltage settings I have changed in my bios is cpu, dram, and cpu/nb. I've heard that I should set some of the other voltages and not leave them to auto. Problem is I don't know what volts to set them at. Like NB, etc. Can someone help me here?
> 
> I stress test with: IBT AVX maximum 20 pass, OCCT Large Data set 2hours and them Prime95.
> 
> What test should I run Prime95 for stability: small, large or blend? I will just test overnight.


welcome ! great news !


----------



## Mega Man

is the GA-F2A88XN-WIFI a decent board for ocing ( trying for an itx board for one of my htpc ! )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is the GA-F2A88XN-WIFI a decent board for ocing ( trying for an itx board for one of my htpc ! )


i would assume it would be decent, don't expect records but ya


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is the GA-F2A88XN-WIFI a decent board for ocing ( trying for an itx board for one of my htpc ! )


Oh I really did want to get that motherboard, but it was just a little too expensive, so I got my UP4 instead.









Oh the plus side... Those PCI-e sockets can be used for mining GPUs without impacting the overall usability of the system since I would leave the APU alone. *Shrug* Win some and lose some ya?


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: With power saving on



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> figured i would throw down with my 24/7 and all powersaving on






and with it off


----------



## adtakhs

http://www.imageupload.co.uk/images/2014/01/22/CaptureF4mPs.png


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> and with it off


Can i get the link to download RealBench 2.0 please.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Can i get the link to download RealBench 2.0 please.


wait...

well I posted a link then saw it was 1.1


----------



## Themisseble

Megaman what is you voltage?

What is maximum CPU/NB voltage for FX 6300?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Can i get the link to download RealBench 2.0 please.


http://rog.asus.com/file/ROG_RealBench_2.0.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Megaman what is you voltage?
> 
> What is maximum CPU/NB voltage for FX 6300?


as high as your temps will take you,

in my experience most chips dont like 2700+ cpu/nb and unless you are loading all four dimms @ 2400 with 8gb sticks 1.2-1.3v is plenty cpu/nb

cpu/nb and ht create the most heat. i have benched at 1.6 cpu/nb with no ill effects


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

OK guys I oced my FX 8350 to 4.5ghz and with LLC set to normal and max voltage at 1.356V and after 25mins of Prime



Do these temps seem OK for a Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim(basically a 212 evo with dual fans) or have I seated the cooler incorrectly?Ambient temp is 28C
I am a total noob at this thing


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> OK guys I oced my FX 8350 to 4.5ghz and with LLC set to normal and max voltage at 1.356V and after 25mins of Prime
> 
> 
> 
> Do these temps seem OK for a Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim(basically a 212 evo with dual fans) or have I seated the cooler incorrectly?Ambient temp is 28C
> I am a total noob at this thing


the temps are correct


----------



## process

on the topic of temps... I've just had a custom loop sorted... mb block/ram blocks/and a new cpu block... I'm trying to figure if I';m getting the right temps, or if I should repaste the cpu (I spread paste from outter to almost inner and pea sized the centre)

I can prob drop v core here to 1.475 - 1.485 but have left it at 1.5. Was trying for 4.9-5ghz.

With my antec khuler closed loop before the vrm temps would be higher than core... Now after putting mb block and a new cpu block the vrm temps are staying decent but the cpu temps are somewhat higher... If the loop is cooling the vrms well, should it not be cooling the cpu well too (based oon closed loop exp) and if its not, would that be a pasting prob?

temps while cooling down... note max

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/485.jpg.html


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> on the topic of temps... I've just had a custom loop sorted... mb block/ram blocks/and a new cpu block... I'm trying to figure if I';m getting the right temps, or if I should repaste the cpu (I spread paste from outter to almost inner and pea sized the centre)
> 
> I can prob drop v core here to 1.475 - 1.485 but have left it at 1.5. Was trying for 4.9-5ghz.
> 
> With my antec khuler closed loop before the vrm temps would be higher than core... Now after putting mb block and a new cpu block the vrm temps are staying decent but the cpu temps are somewhat higher... If the loop is cooling the vrms well, should it not be cooling the cpu well too (based oon closed loop exp) and if its not, would that be a pasting prob?
> 
> temps while cooling down... note max
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/485.jpg.html


i would think that is normal.

the cpu will generate more consistent heat then your vrms


----------



## kahboom

From the looks of it Mantle is ready on Battlefield 4 and just waiting on AMD to release driver now. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/news/view/bf4-mantle-live/


----------



## Synister

Ok OT here... alot of talk about PSUs lately, and after reading the Seasonic thread about someone's cables melting want to be sure I'm not risking my rig.

My current PSU : http://ocz.com/consumer/psu/zs-series-550w-750w-power-supply/specifications - the 750W

Decent or did I get conned by thinking OCZ would have served me well?
Only mention this as I'm getting black screen reboots every now and then since the move to my FX.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok OT here... alot of talk about PSUs lately, and after reading the Seasonic thread about someone's cables melting want to be sure I'm not risking my rig.
> 
> My current PSU : http://ocz.com/consumer/psu/zs-series-550w-750w-power-supply/specifications - the 750W
> 
> Decent or did I get conned by thinking OCZ would have served me well?
> Only mention this as I'm getting black screen reboots every now and then since the move to my FX.


Well Single 12V rail @ 54A, OCZ is a decent brand, Bronze Eff. checks out good. But how long have you had it?


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the temps are correct


Thanks.Is it possible to go beyond 4.6ghz on FX 8350 with a budget air cooler like my 412 slim and a 990XA Mobo?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the temps are correct
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.Is it possible to go beyond 4.6ghz on FX 8350 with a budget air cooler like my 412 slim and a 990XA Mobo?
Click to expand...

No. Unless you can keep the Vcore under 1.4V, i would Not Advise going higher. Your temps are at or over the recommanded temps of 62C. You can, but i wouldn't advise it until you got a WC Cooler of some sort.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well Single 12V rail @ 54A, OCZ is a decent brand, Bronze Eff. checks out good. But how long have you had it?


Hmmm I bought it to replace my cheapy case bundled thing when moving to a 1090t and 460GTX - probably owned it for a good 3 years (and it'll have been hammered with Prime runs, Benches & gaming sessions etc)


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Cpu/nb go for 1.25, should help. Safe to higher values but you wont need more
> 
> For nb voltage do 1.2
> 
> Also Id like to see the ram model serial #
> 
> Have you tested the ram say with memtest or something to see if one isnt just bad?


Thanks. I pushed the CPU-NB until 1.3 and it didn't help stability at 4.5 Ghz...

My voltage settings for 4.5GHz:

1.45 CPU
1.3 CPU-NB
1.525 DRAM
1.1-1.2 NB

Everything power related is on High/Ultra high/Extreme (talking about LLC)

The only thing that I'm seeing that might be holding me back is extreme temps on the socket >70... I saw 78 at one point. Might need to back that down but I haven't had time to do that yet. Core temps are nice around 50-52

And I can't pass IBT.... I'm not sure what else to play with...


----------



## DarkRadeon7000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> No. Unless you can keep the Vcore under 1.4V, i would Not Advise going higher. Your temps are at or over the recommanded temps of 62C. You can, but i wouldn't advise it until you got a WC Cooler of some sort.


I thought AMD overdrive latest update confirmed that max temp for thermal shutdown Is 70C?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> I thought AMD overdrive latest update confirmed that max temp for thermal shutdown Is 70C?


You are correct - the information hasn't cycled around enough yet, and most still think it's 62°C


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> No. Unless you can keep the Vcore under 1.4V, i would Not Advise going higher. Your temps are at or over the recommanded temps of 62C. You can, but i wouldn't advise it until you got a WC Cooler of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought AMD overdrive latest update confirmed that max temp for thermal shutdown Is 70C?
Click to expand...

A change I suspect was brought about by the 9XXX's hot temps on stock coolers and speeds. * doffs tinfoil hat*


----------



## process

my temps aint right..soemthings wrong... with an antec kuhler 920 closed loop / 120rad I was running 4.7ghz below 62
now with an alphacool repack dual liang dual bay res, a d5 pump and a 240rad push/pull i'm not seeing any cpu temp benefit..if anything its worse! mb block is good though

I should see soome turbulance in the res right? Theres none...nothing...just steady water... pump sounds fine though









any ideas?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> my temps aint right..soemthings wrong... with an antec kuhler 920 closed loop / 120rad I was running 4.7ghz below 62
> now with an alphacool repack dual liang dual bay res, a d5 pump and a 240rad push/pull i'm not seeing any cpu temp benefit..if anything its worse! mb block is good though
> 
> I should see soome turbulance in the res right? Theres none...nothing...just steady water... pump sounds fine though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas?


theres a red screw thngy on the d5 pump to lower its pumprate check if its that


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well Single 12V rail @ 54A, OCZ is a decent brand, Bronze Eff. checks out good. But how long have you had it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I bought it to replace my cheapy case bundled thing when moving to a 1090t and 460GTX - probably owned it for a good 3 years (and it'll have been hammered with Prime runs, Benches & gaming sessions etc)
Click to expand...

Well that was a good move, but i wonder how the OCZ handles it's Ripple and Load Capacity over 3 years of hammering. (Never Owned a OCZ PSU, so i honestly don't know the specifics)

If you have another 500W+ PSU of good quality you could troubleshoot with, i would try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> I thought AMD overdrive latest update confirmed that max temp for thermal shutdown Is 70C?
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct - the information hasn't cycled around enough yet, and most still think it's 62°C
Click to expand...

No i am fully aware of the 70C Limit now, but i still feel with No VRM/NB cooling and Air Cooler for the CPU, 62C is best to stay at, until he upgrades cooling. Let me also add that Air Coolers don't respond as quick as WC for Spikes in temps, so if he is at 63C under load after the Fans spool up, i can only imagine what it Spikes to while loading games and such.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> theres a red screw thngy on the d5 pump to lower its pumprate check if its that


ye played witrh that already..even at full 5 / 4.5 poss 5000 rpm...theres no movement in the res
Surely I should be able to see some water movment when the water comes back into res right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye played witrh that already..even at full 5 / 4.5 poss 5000 rpm...theres no movement in the res
> Surely I should be able to see some water movment when the water comes back into res right?


aye its like a wave machine lol u plugged it in right?


----------



## process

As far as I know yeah! The 1 thing when putting pump on res was a rubber circle... when put around pump..then pump placed in back of res the screws barely reached... So I placed the O ring in back of res and puut pump but still screws barely reached.... couldnt find anything about it on net and thought it muust be needed so screwed the 6 or so alan key nuts bit by bit all the way around... It seemed like it shouldnt have been placed cause the pump wouldnt sit right into bay with it... but without it, it would. Thats the only pump issue I can think of


----------



## Anthropolis

My liquid does seem to be handling the crazy heat spikes that the 9370 throws out very well. I haven't hit the 70C mark yet, but that's because I can't get my setup stable enough over 4.8 to stress test it enough (IBT AVX or Prime) to get it there. My own fault for building on a budget with mediocre components lol. But honestly I usually get freaked out when it goes over 60 and I stop the stress tests.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> As far as I know yeah! The 1 thing when putting pump on res was a rubber circle... when put around pump..then pump placed in back of res the screws barely reached... So I placed the O ring in back of res and puut pump but still screws barely reached.... couldnt find anything about it on net and thought it muust be needed so screwed the 6 or so alan key nuts bit by bit all the way around... It seemed like it shouldnt have been placed cause the pump wouldnt sit right into bay with it... but without it, it would. Thats the only pump issue I can think of


im starting to remember i had some trouble at start too lol but i cant for the life in me know what i did....i just remember doing tests on the pump









sorry man i cant remember

if its a start id go back and check the cables and pins are in right


----------



## process

Checked some vids out on youtube, the few that r there, and in the 2 I saw the water in res doesnt seem to be moving.... but soemthings deffo wrong... will have a play around with it sat

ahhh I know...easy know how.... I'll just use the drain port and empty some while its on...if pumping right, I'll see water being forced around


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Checked some vids out on youtube, the few that r there, and in the 2 I saw the water in res doesnt seem to be moving.... but soemthings deffo wrong... will have a play around with it sat
> 
> ahhh I know...easy know how.... I'll just use the drain port and empty some while its on...if pumping right, I'll see water being forced around


lolz.

Prob pump molex plug connection or bad pump


----------



## cssorkinman

Did you remove the plastic cover from the cooling plate before installing?

It's happened before.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> No. Unless you can keep the Vcore under 1.4V, i would Not Advise going higher. Your temps are at or over the recommanded temps of 62C. You can, but i wouldn't advise it until you got a WC Cooler of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought AMD overdrive latest update confirmed that max temp for thermal shutdown Is 70C?
Click to expand...

Thermal shutdown has always been *90C*.

70C is thermal throttle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRadeon7000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> No. Unless you can keep the Vcore under 1.4V, i would Not Advise going higher. Your temps are at or over the recommanded temps of 62C. You can, but i wouldn't advise it until you got a WC Cooler of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought AMD overdrive latest update confirmed that max temp for thermal shutdown Is 70C?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A change I suspect was brought about by the 9XXX's hot temps on stock coolers and speeds. * doffs tinfoil hat*
Click to expand...

You can't "change" a finished product's thermal capacity on the fly...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye played witrh that already..even at full 5 / 4.5 poss 5000 rpm...theres no movement in the res
> Surely I should be able to see some water movment when the water comes back into res right?
> 
> 
> 
> aye its like a wave machine lol u plugged it in right?
Click to expand...

Aint for me, but I got this massive AlphaCool res to replace my XSPC one:


----------



## process

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> lolz.
> 
> Prob pump molex plug connection or bad pump


not too sure... I can hear the pump when changing speeds..will try a diff molex and check the 1 on pump









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you remove the plastic cover from the cooling plate before installing?
> 
> It's happened before.


What plastic?
ust joshing..ye I did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thermal shutdown has always been *90C*.
> 
> 70C is thermal throttle.
> You can't "change" a finished product's thermal capacity on the fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aint for me, but I got this massive AlphaCool res to replace my XSPC one:


Looks same res to me but back may be diff? Alphacool repack ye.. not seeing casing at back for a dual pump oh...
Is the water dead steady for you when on? Are you running 1 or 2 pumps? If 1, the pump in and out need to be aligned vertically right


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> lolz.
> 
> Prob pump molex plug connection or bad pump


not too sure... I can hear the pump when changing speeds..will try a diff molex and check the 1 on pump









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you remove the plastic cover from the cooling plate before installing?
> 
> It's happened before.


What plastic?
ust joshing..ye I did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thermal shutdown has always been *90C*.
> 
> 70C is thermal throttle.
> You can't "change" a finished product's thermal capacity on the fly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aint for me, but I got this massive AlphaCool res to replace my XSPC one:


Looks same res to me but back may be diff? Alphacool repack ye.. not seeing casing at back for a dual pump oh...
Is the water dead steady for you when on? Are you running 1 or 2 pumps? If 1, the pump in and out need to be aligned vertically right[/quote]

Single pump res. I just made it to the text on the back was the right way up.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You are correct - the information hasn't cycled around enough yet, and most still think it's 62°C


I think most know that 62c is not the thermal shutdown point just a recommendation to keep it there or below. I don't even get a warning from AI suite until 65c and have shutdown 1 time at 72c when the pump on my H100i got unplugged and wasn't running. As far as I know it was always just recommended to keep the core at 62c or below.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Checked some vids out on youtube, the few that r there, and in the 2 I saw the water in res doesnt seem to be moving.... but soemthings deffo wrong... will have a play around with it sat
> 
> ahhh I know...easy know how.... I'll just use the drain port and empty some while its on...if pumping right, I'll see water being forced around


id also check if u got the inlet n outlet on cpu block properly


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think most know that 62c is not the thermal shutdown point just a recommendation to keep it there or below. I don't even get a warning from AI suite until 65c and have shutdown 1 time at 72c when the pump on my H100i got unplugged and wasn't running. As far as I know it was always just recommended to keep the core at 62c or below.


62*C is just the "recommended" max temp for daily normal usage. You won't kill your chip if you hit 80*C every once in a while







. You have a higher chance of killing your CPU with voltage.


----------



## gammaray

Hello,

i just got a 8320 coupled with an Asus M5A99X mobo and i was wondering,
what would you guys recommended for cooling? (some link to models pls) i just want to do a mild OC.
Last time i OC a cpu was when i had a FX back when it was the king of the cpus on the market.

I also have 8gb of ripjaw 1600mhz and a M500 240gb ssd.

i wondering which PSU as well to put in. not sure if i'm gonna play video games either, so i haven't decided about the video card.

Lastly, any advices where to start in OC?

thank you all !


----------



## Minotaurtoo

evil weather.... my cooling equipment is going to be delayed due to the snow in the south... carp... maybe it will still make it by tomorrow night... was supposed to be here by now, but with all the ice and snow in the south and the resident's there not having a clue how to drive on it, I kinda expected this delay... still... drat drat drat drat drat drat.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i just got a 8320 coupled with an Asus M5A99X mobo and i was wondering,
> what would you guys recommended for cooling? (some link to models pls) i just want to do a mild OC.
> Last time i OC a cpu was when i had a FX back when it was the king of the cpus on the market.
> 
> I also have 8gb of ripjaw 1600mhz and a M500 240gb ssd.
> 
> i wondering which PSU as well to put in. not sure if i'm gonna play video games either, so i haven't decided about the video card.
> 
> Lastly, any advices where to start in OC?
> 
> thank you all !


If you are just going to do a mild OC and like air coolers a NoctuaD14, Thermalright Silverarrow or equivalent would do, a Corsair H100i, H110, H80 or H80i or even a bit better is Swiftechs H220 from what some say. It depends what a mild overclock means to you and what you can fit in your case.


----------



## gammaray

really, 90$ for a pcu cooler? Do i really need that ?

by mild OC i mean, i don't know, maybe 10-20% ?

it's just to have some fun and get into OCing again...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> really, 90$ for a pcu cooler? Do i really need that ?
> 
> by mild OC i mean, i don't know, maybe 10-20% ?
> 
> it's just to have some fun and get into OCing again...


Really really. Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words, so here is what a 17.7% OC looks like with an 8350.


And here is the cooler used.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220047

This is what it takes!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> really, 90$ for a pcu cooler? Do i really need that ?
> 
> by mild OC i mean, i don't know, maybe 10-20% ?
> 
> it's just to have some fun and get into OCing again...


I would, but that's just me. I spent $110 to keep mine cool. You can spend $35 on a cooler but you will most likely wish you and spent more for a better one. Those are just my recommendations.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> really, 90$ for a pcu cooler? Do i really need that ?
> 
> by mild OC i mean, i don't know, maybe 10-20% ?
> 
> it's just to have some fun and get into OCing again...


Get this to have better than stock temps and a little overclocking fun

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103195


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8245954&Sku=C13-2100%20RB

its a refurb, but its a great price... and will afford some decent OC headroom.


----------



## Durvelle27

Already off to a bad start with intel


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Already off to a bad start with intel


did ya blow it up>?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> did ya blow it up>?


Nope

First board i received had some bent pins and now second board won't work with 2 sticks of RAM installed


----------



## Melcar

You guys are hilarious. You don't need much for a mild OC. CM V6/8, AC Freezer A30.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok OT here... alot of talk about PSUs lately, and after reading the Seasonic thread about someone's cables melting want to be sure I'm not risking my rig.
> 
> My current PSU : http://ocz.com/consumer/psu/zs-series-550w-750w-power-supply/specifications - the 750W
> 
> Decent or did I get conned by thinking OCZ would have served me well?
> Only mention this as I'm getting black screen reboots every now and then since the move to my FX.


@shilka


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id also check if u got the inlet n outlet on cpu block properly


ye it goes in thhe inlet and out the outlet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Single pump res. I just made it to the text on the back was the right way up.


Think we have same res but diff pump bay...either way can you see turbulance in the water when all is on?

I must either have a big air pocket somewhere or the pasting was naff...or pump is naff...gunna get onto this tomoz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id also check if u got the inlet n outlet on cpu block properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ye it goes in thhe inlet and out the outlet!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Single pump res. I just made it to the text on the back was the right way up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think we have same res but diff pump bay...either way can you see turbulance in the water when all is on?
> 
> I must either have a big air pocket somewhere or the pasting was naff...or pump is naff...gunna get onto this tomoz
Click to expand...

Nope.

I have a D5 Vario pump.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @shilka


Just after some reassurance before I push for more then 4.4 - also been having some recent black screen reboots when mining - I was only getting this with CnQ enabled. My OC can pass IBT @ v. high and max easily.

Is it just CnQ making my OC unstable? or does this point to my OC not being stable in the first place?

Cheers for the input guys.


----------



## gammaray

So which one i get?

Cooler Master Seidon 120V

or

AC Freezer A30 ?

where i live, both are the same price or so.

thx.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> So which one i get?
> 
> Cooler Master Seidon 120V
> 
> or
> 
> AC Freezer A30 ?
> 
> where i live, both are the same price or so.
> 
> thx.


Just pick what ever looks the best to you and fits in the case, there are a million aftermarket coolers out there and just about all of them are better than the stock cooler. Read a couple of reviews and pick your best fit. Asking what CPU cooler to buy is like asking what kind of shirt should I buy, it's up to you.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> So which one i get?
> 
> Cooler Master Seidon 120V
> 
> or
> 
> AC Freezer A30 ?
> 
> where i live, both are the same price or so.
> 
> thx.


Yeah it's up to you. I can say, (go ahead and flame me for it lol), that I had an AC Freezer Pro on my 9370 for a month and it cooled very well at stock clocks. But I had added a fan for push /pull.


----------



## gammaray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just pick what ever looks the best to you and fits in the case, there are a million aftermarket coolers out there and just about all of them are better than the stock cooler. Read a couple of reviews and pick your best fit. Asking what CPU cooler to buy is like asking what kind of shirt should I buy, it's up to you.


all right, i'll try the watercooler one then, that will be a first for me.


----------



## Melcar

If you need the space, then go with the AIO (or if you just feel like trying something new). Expect to replace the unit after about 4 years though. Usually a WC loop needs to be refilled every year or so to keep top performance and cleaned thoroughly every now and then (every 4 seemed about right to me), so I can't even imagine what a sealed unit will perform like in a few years. Most people here change their CPU coolers rather often though, so for most of us that isn't a problem.


----------



## Devildog83

I am expecting at 2 years or so out of the H100i, at that point I will most likely go for full W/C system. For a mild overclock most AIO coolers will do fine, you don't have to spend $90 or $100. I don't think you will be disappointed because you end up with more room and a cleaner looking system too, but again, go with what is best for your rig not just what others think.


----------



## gammaray

Already ordered the Cooler Master Seidon 120V for 50$


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> Already ordered the Cooler Master Seidon 120V for 50$


Its a decent little set-up that's why i recommended it. No as good as high end air or better clc's but its a good start and easy to mount. it will give you some play room for mild overclocks, just what you wanted


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Its a decent little set-up that's why i recommended it. No as good as high end air or better clc's but its a good start and easy to mount. it will give you some play room for mild overclocks, just what you wanted


iirc it is an astek style cooler so it would work with a kraken g10 on your GPU when your want to upgrade your CPU cooling solution.


----------



## gammaray

Question about the RAM, do i need ram with clock above 1600mhz, like 1866 or 2133 to OC ? Does it matter?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> Question about the RAM, do i need ram with clock above 1600mhz, like 1866 or 2133 to OC ? Does it matter?


You don't but anything less than 1866 or 2133 will hold your performance boost back. If you can occur ram really well that do that to save some $$ but it will not stop you from clocking the cpu


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You don't but anything less than 1866 or 2133 will hold your performance boost back. If you can occur ram really well that do that to save some $$ but it will not stop you from clocking the cpu


with the lack of significant difference in price I don't really bother looking at much under 2133mhz.

1600 -> 2400 is only like 10-20 bux more in most cases. with the performance gains available I'm personally and not understanding why people still buy slower ram


----------



## Melcar

On an FX platform you won't see much of anything with RAM above 1866, and most of the time even 1600. Only in benchmarks and in specific cases you will notice, and even then it's not that significant. Really, the main reason to get faster RAM would be for OC headroom if you go with core clock overclocking. With an unlocked multi you can get away with cheapo 1333/1600 RAM and still benefit from a CPU OC boost (which is what matters most in the end). Most of those generic sticks will OC a few hundred MHz anyway.
If the price difference is negligible in your location then by all means get the fastest you can, but some people can't justify the premium, especially if the gains aren't that much.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> On an FX platform you won't see much of anything with RAM above 1866, and most of the time even 1600. Only in benchmarks and in specific cases you will notice, and even then it's not that significant. Really, the main reason to get faster RAM would be for OC headroom if you go with core clock overclocking. With an unlocked multi you can get away with cheapo 1333/1600 RAM and still benefit from a CPU OC boost (which is what matters most in the end). Most of those generic sticks will OC a few hundred MHz anyway.
> If the price difference is negligible in your location then by all means get the fastest you can, but some people can't justify the premium, especially if the gains aren't that much.


what premium? 15$ more before tax?

you don't do any photo edit? audio editing? anything multi threaded that actually uses your memory? if you are not using the full processor OFC you won't notice the difference. why have an octo core if you are only gaming on three threads ?

as for OCing headroom, uh.. no

Its a common fact that the best chance you have at reaching higher clocks on FX is to put as little stress on your IMC as possible (which means running your cpu/nb lower, and running slower ramm)

you have no gains in overclocking by purchasing faster ram. when you get gains your are just flat out buying better ram.

If you use any sort of ramdisk or VMs faster ram WILL net you faster performance. before the hynix fire your argument might be more vaild, but when the differnce in 1600 and 2400 in terms of price is the price of a big mac meal...doesn't hold much water.

ALSO, with AMD moving to apu formats having faster ram will be a godsend even if you ar using a dGPU (igpu tasked to other processes using that shared memory) so why not buy ram that can be used on your next platform wthout gimping your performance.


----------



## Melcar

Okay, Bro. Not everyone lives in Firstworldia. If you can afford it, fine. But if you can't then don't sweat it. It won't murder your system. And what you are saying are specific use cases, like I said. There are instances where faster RAM does help. I never said it didn't.


----------



## gammaray

ahum, i was asking on a pure OC stand point. Not if it will benefit how i use the PC (photo editing etc.) i remember back in the day, we had to divide our ram speed clock with another number for OC lol, is it still like that?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> ahum, i was asking on a pure OC stand point. Not if it will benefit how i use the PC (photo editing etc.) i remember back in the day, we had to divide our ram speed clock with another number for OC lol, is it still like that?


If i understand your question right, on a Locked CPU, you have to Up the FSB or BLCK, which does OC the CPU, but also OC's the RAM and NB.

If you have a FX, i think their all Unlocked? ( I know 6300 and 8350 is) OR a "K" Intel CPU, then you don't Need to touch the BLCK, just increase the Multi to OC. So then RAM speed means nothing to OCing. But if you can afford 1866Mhz RAM or better, wouldn't hurt to get it over 1600.

Also, BF4 if you care, does get a BOOST with Higher speed RAM. NCIX Confirmed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> ahum, i was asking on a pure OC stand point. Not if it will benefit how i use the PC (photo editing etc.) i remember back in the day, we had to divide our ram speed clock with another number for OC lol, is it still like that?


no you can oc purely by multi.

these cpus are unlocked

back in the Core2 days you needed the extreme version to be able to do this (999$ processor)

with black edition processors from AMD (half their model IIRC) you don't need to do the ram / bus limbo you used to have to do.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> ahum, i was asking on a pure OC stand point. Not if it will benefit how i use the PC (photo editing etc.) i remember back in the day, we had to divide our ram speed clock with another number for OC lol, is it still like that?
> 
> 
> 
> no you can oc purely by multi.
> 
> these cpus are unlocked
> 
> back in the Core2 days you needed the extreme version to be able to do this (999$ processor)
> 
> with black edition processors from AMD (half their model IIRC) you don't need to do the ram / bus limbo you used to have to do.
Click to expand...

Yes he speaks the truth, he does.


----------



## YahPete

Good day to all! New guy here first post. I guess I am late to the party but I just bought this chip. Saw this website and it seems a lot of knowledge here. I'll start off my posting my specs:

CPU: AMD FX 8320
MOBO: ASRock Fatil1ty 990FX Killer v.1
RAM: GSkill 4GBx2 (1600)
HD: Kingston SSDNow V300 Series 120GB
GPU: XFX Radeon HD 5850
PSU: Corsair RM750
OS: Windows 7 Pro

Right now I'm running the chip @ stock speed but when testing w/ prime I noticed I was getting throttling. The temp spiked quite high as I'm using stock cooler w/ stock thermal paste. I'm not sure what was heating up and causing the throttling since the CPU temp showed 53 deg C.

SO.... Since it was throttling. I decided to go on an undervolting adventure with some surprising results.
3.5Ghz @ 1.1750V
CPU temp dropped from 53 deg C to 42 deg C at max load.

Ram is running @ 1.20 V it cannot go any lower in bios. <<<<<

This I set in BIOS @ 1.200V and it shows in CPU-Z as running 1.50V? Which is correct?

I am about to try to lower NB voltage a bit and see where that bottoms out.

Another thing...

Is there a program to manually set your own turbo mode and power saving modes that isn't enabling all those pesky bios options? I have AMD overdrive but haven't fiddled with that much.

I am also not sure of some of the temps I am showing all different readings.

Core Temp 1.0 RC6 showing max temp of 38deg C

SYSTIN showing 31 deg C
CPUTIN showing 53 deg C
TMPIN3 showing 40 deg C across the board for min / max
AUXTIN showing 63 deg C across the board as well never changes.

AMD Overdrive showing thermal margin of 30 deg C for all cores.

How will I know I won't fry my VRM or NB? I can't see those temps. I hear they can be fried I feel I got a hot chip.


----------



## neurotix

To Mega, Devildog and everyone else who watches this thread and remembers my problem.

I got a Cooler Master V1000 and installed it today. Man that was a pain. It took me like 3 hours to take the old PSU and cables out and put the new ones in. You should see the backside of my case behind the motherboard, it's a big nest of cables.

Anyway, I didn't want to run any cables behind the motherboard in case the power supply was dead and I had to take it out. Still praying this thing doesn't fail on me in a few days or something. Anyway, this is what it looks like currently.


Spoiler: click










Anyway, now I can run IntelBurnTest at 5ghz as much as I want without my system shutting off. I guess I was overloading one of the dual 12V rails in the OCZ PSU and triggering the PSU shutdown protection. Additionally, I have power to spare and can get another R9 290 Tri-X in the future. Just gotta save up for about 3 months and I'll have it.

I passed IntelBurnTest on Standard but the results look wonky. Cores at exactly 62C and socket at exactly 70C. 1.6v with High LLC = 1.56v under load. I tried 1.575v with Ultra High LLC but it would fail the test after about the 3rd pass.


Spoiler: Goofy results...







The system is usable for gaming, web browsing and everything else, it just won't pass stability tests at 5ghz no matter how much voltage I give it...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Negative numbers mean it's unstable. BUT.... Try DLing V2.53 of IBT and do 10 runs, let me know the results.









I might get a Comment on this, but just trust me.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Negative numbers mean it's unstable. BUT.... Try DLing V2.53 of IBT and do 10 runs, let me know the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get a Comment on this, but just trust me.


Are you sure it's 2.5.3? Google is only giving me 2.5.4. I found a forum thread that said 2.5.3, but it linked to MajorGeeks and it still says 2.5.4.

Can you upload it somewhere if you have it?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Negative numbers mean it's unstable. BUT.... Try DLing V2.53 of IBT and do 10 runs, let me know the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might get a Comment on this, but just trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's 2.5.3? Google is only giving me 2.5.4. I found a forum thread that said 2.5.3, but it linked to MajorGeeks and it still says 2.5.4.
> 
> Can you upload it somewhere if you have it?
Click to expand...

Uh sure. lol Didn't think it was hard to find.. lol I just checked, nvm lol

http://www.mediafire.com/download/3y3njfz4s18icw6/IntelBurnTest.zip


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well finally my cooling arrived... got it put together... leak tested and then the fun part... testing for temps... wow... what a difference... I can run 1.55 vcore now with no heat problems







... nice... didn't get the 5ghz stable there I was hoping for... but since its passing small fft's and failing on blend I think it might just be me having all 4 memory slots full... it runs nice and stable at 4.8ghz though with 1.53 vcore so its all good.. I'm not going to sweat 200mhz... might get bored one day and pull two sticks of ram out to see if that is it or if its just the limit.... 5ghz does pass some tests @1.55 though, and since I've went up to 1.6 and still have the same problem, I'm sorta thinking maybe ram.... still glad to be finally able to do "real" stability testing... may post some screenshots, but in my excitement I forgot to grab a shot before I came on here lol... whoops.. oh well.


----------



## neurotix

Thanks for that.

Alright, so, NON-AVX IntelBurnTest won't pass no matter what I do.

I'm all the way at 1.62v, with 1.58v getting to the chip under load because of "high" LLC. Saw core temps spike to 70C, and guess what, the chip throttles, making IBT take 30 seconds to run a pass instead of 18.

F- this chip. It f'in sucks.

This is what I get for buying my 8350 in 2012 instead of waiting for better batch.

I don't think it will ever pass any stability tests at 5ghz, no matter what I do.

Oh well, at least I know my system won't shut off anymore with the new power supply. I also know I can run 5ghz for benching, and gaming and general use with no issues (and with lower voltage to boot).

Guess it's just never gonna pass these tests at 5ghz. Ima go cry in the corner now. =P


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Alright, so, NON-AVX IntelBurnTest won't pass no matter what I do.
> 
> I'm all the way at 1.62v, with 1.58v getting to the chip under load because of "high" LLC. Saw core temps spike to 70C, and guess what, the chip throttles, making IBT take 30 seconds to run a pass instead of 18.
> 
> F- this chip. It f'in sucks.
> 
> This is what I get for buying my 8350 in 2012 instead of waiting for better batch.
> 
> I don't think it will ever pass any stability tests at 5ghz, no matter what I do.
> 
> Oh well, at least I know my system won't shut off anymore with the new power supply. I also know I can run 5ghz for benching, and gaming and general use with no issues (and with lower voltage to boot).
> 
> Guess it's just never gonna pass these tests at 5ghz. Ima go cry in the corner now. =P


What batch number is it?
I bet with a little cold Wisconsin air , it might surprise you what it can do. Have you tried dropping the voltage a bit say to 1.54? it may be the heat that is sinking your boat. You may also try messing with different LLC/Voltage combo's to get it to run a bit cooler. Just some suggs. Good luck







.
8 cores at 4.9 ghz is still pretty darn stout btw.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What batch number is it?
> I bet with a little cold Wisconsin air , it might surprise you what it can do. Have you tried dropping the voltage a bit say to 1.54? it may be the heat that is sinking your boat. You may also try messing with different LLC/Voltage combo's to get it to run a bit cooler. Just some suggs. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 8 cores at 4.9 ghz is still pretty darn stout btw.




Before I lapped it I took a photo. Batch 1244 if I'm not mistaken.

If it weren't for having three monitors and really no way to do it, I would hook it up outside. It's 2 degrees out now. =P

I think you're right, the heat is what is messing it up, especially since I could tell it's throttling from my AIDA64 sidebar gadget. I love AIDA64.

I'm sure I could do 8 @ 4.9 with far less voltage. It does 4.8 at about 1.5v. A little bit more than that could probably get it stable at 4.9, and heat would be less.

As I said, I can play games all day and browse the web at 5ghz without any crashes, and that's what matters right? I can also run pretty much ANY benchmark I want with no problems.

In everyday use it never gets anywhere near as hot as it does when running IBT or Prime.

I think I'm gonna leave it at 5ghz, and I might try folding a few work units in my Ubuntu VM and see if it's stable folding.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Before I lapped it I took a photo. Batch 1244 if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> If it weren't for having three monitors and really no way to do it, I would hook it up outside. It's 2 degrees out now. =P
> 
> I think you're right, the heat is what is messing it up, especially since I could tell it's throttling from my AIDA64 sidebar gadget. I love AIDA64.
> 
> I'm sure I could do 8 @ 4.9 with far less voltage. It does 4.8 at about 1.5v. A little bit more than that could probably get it stable at 4.9, and heat would be less.
> 
> As I said, I can play games all day and browse the web at 5ghz without any crashes, and that's what matters right? I can also run pretty much ANY benchmark I want with no problems.
> 
> In everyday use it never gets anywhere near as hot as it does when running IBT or Prime.
> 
> I think I'm gonna leave it at 5ghz, and I might try folding a few work units in my Ubuntu VM and see if it's stable folding.


I beleive mines was batch 1317


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> Alright, so, NON-AVX IntelBurnTest won't pass no matter what I do.
> 
> I'm all the way at 1.62v, with 1.58v getting to the chip under load because of "high" LLC. Saw core temps spike to 70C, and guess what, the chip throttles, making IBT take 30 seconds to run a pass instead of 18.
> 
> F- this chip. It f'in sucks.
> 
> This is what I get for buying my 8350 in 2012 instead of waiting for better batch.
> 
> I don't think it will ever pass any stability tests at 5ghz, no matter what I do.
> 
> Oh well, at least I know my system won't shut off anymore with the new power supply. I also know I can run 5ghz for benching, and gaming and general use with no issues (and with lower voltage to boot).
> 
> Guess it's just never gonna pass these tests at 5ghz. Ima go cry in the corner now. =P


Yeah the V2.53 runs hotter but i think she speaks Stable if you can pass it. Also, i think you might have a VRM or NB heat issue, i have had my CPU up to 75C and No throttling occurred.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Food for thought WARNING gerty, this is a challenge







forgot to run 3dm and 3dm11 and now it wont boot, god i hope giga fixes the bios soon .... tomorrow i can probably boot at the same settings, this is not the first time this has happened


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So on a 37c day i decided to have another crack at Realbench (don't ask me why)



Eh, good enough for 5th


----------



## Mega Man

it has started

http://www.overclock.net/t/1463719/amd-rog-realbench-2-0-scores/0_100#post_21699842


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> If you need the space, then go with the AIO (or if you just feel like trying something new). Expect to replace the unit after about 4 years though. Usually a WC loop needs to be refilled every year or so to keep top performance and cleaned thoroughly every now and then (every 4 seemed about right to me), so I can't even imagine what a sealed unit will perform like in a few years. Most people here change their CPU coolers rather often though, so for most of us that isn't a problem.


I've got 2.5 years invested in my original H100, and 2 years in my H80. Both are fine. The tubing on them is far better at anti-evaporation than the more rubberized tubing we use in full loops.

The problems come from cheap units with bad tubing that literally "dry out" and crack, or have a pump go bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has started
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463719/amd-rog-realbench-2-0-scores/0_100#post_21699842


One of these days I'm going to OC all 3 of my GPUs to 1200, and my CPU to 5.2, and I'll get my 1866 kit back...

Some day...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has started
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463719/amd-rog-realbench-2-0-scores/0_100#post_21699842


Done,


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> If you need the space, then go with the AIO (or if you just feel like trying something new). Expect to replace the unit after about 4 years though. Usually a WC loop needs to be refilled every year or so to keep top performance and cleaned thoroughly every now and then (every 4 seemed about right to me), so I can't even imagine what a sealed unit will perform like in a few years. Most people here change their CPU coolers rather often though, so for most of us that isn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2.5 years invested in my original H100, and 2 years in my H80. Both are fine. The tubing on them is far better at anti-evaporation than the more rubberized tubing we use in full loops.
> 
> The problems come from cheap units with bad tubing that literally "dry out" and crack, or have a pump go bad.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has started
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463719/amd-rog-realbench-2-0-scores/0_100#post_21699842
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of these days I'm going to OC all 3 of my GPUs to 1200, and my CPU to 5.2, and I'll get my 1866 kit back...
> 
> Some day...
Click to expand...

haha i have not even started ocing gpus... may have to do that, but i really want to run a few circuits lol


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I beleive mines was batch 1317


Was that gold or silver "mines" ?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Was that gold or silver "mines" ?


Gold or silver o.o


----------



## process

Found and fixed my prob..... silly sod had cpu block in and out the wrong way around.... jjjust spent the last hour tryign to get all the air bubbles ouut & got most but there's still some little persistent ones... one thing oh... the flow gauage thing... plastic tube with a red ball and filter in still isnt moving....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well finally my cooling arrived... got it put together... leak tested and then the fun part... testing for temps... wow... what a difference... I can run 1.55 vcore now with no heat problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... nice... didn't get the 5ghz stable there I was hoping for... but since its passing small fft's and failing on blend I think it might just be me having all 4 memory slots full... it runs nice and stable at 4.8ghz though with 1.53 vcore so its all good.. I'm not going to sweat 200mhz... might get bored one day and pull two sticks of ram out to see if that is it or if its just the limit.... 5ghz does pass some tests @1.55 though, and since I've went up to 1.6 and still have the same problem, I'm sorta thinking maybe ram.... still glad to be finally able to do "real" stability testing... may post some screenshots, but in my excitement I forgot to grab a shot before I came on here lol... whoops.. oh well.


congratz... interested to know your rad size and temps
im running a 240 rad in push/pull and stressing 4.8ghz im getting temps around 63-66

not sure my flow is great but should be with a d5


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> congratz... interested to know your rad size and temps
> im running a 240 rad in push/pull and stressing 4.8ghz im getting temps around 63-66
> 
> not sure my flow is great but should be with a d5


ok.. here is a couple screeny's One is on my old H80 @ only 4.5ghz with vcore just over 1.41... the other is with my current cooling system (120mm x 360mm radiator... D5 Vario and XSPC Raystorm cpu waterblock... and some hard to route thick hoses lol)

Funny bit is, on my old H80 run, I had to quit out because of temperatures on the socket...

edit: drat... I just realized I ran ITB on standard... oh well..that's what I get for doing something before coffee... still it will give you the idea of what temps are like.. I ran it on very high when testing and it almost got up to 60C core temps...


----------



## Alastair

Is this AMD ASUS ROG bench GPU bound as well? Because if it is then there isnt much point in me posting... My aging Bart's wont keep up with the still young and sprightly Taihiti cards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is this AMD ASUS ROG bench GPU bound as well? Because if it is then there isnt much point in me posting... My aging Bart's wont keep up with the still young and sprightly Taihiti cards.


Actually from what i can see the GPU's don't have a massive effect on your overall score, they seem to have taken that into account.

Ram Timings/Freq and Clock speed seem to be kings here


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is this AMD ASUS ROG bench GPU bound as well? Because if it is then there isnt much point in me posting... My aging Bart's wont keep up with the still young and sprightly Taihiti cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually from what i can see the GPU's don't have a massive effect on your overall score, they seem to have taken that into account.
> 
> Ram Timings/Freq and Clock speed seem to be kings here
Click to expand...

Well then thats great to hear. As IMO my RAM is pretty high up on the pile with 2400 and CAS9. Same with 2700NB. All I need is more CPU clock. And since my 360mm rad has arrived







things are gonna start getting pretty hectic in here!


----------



## process

not sure if u guys can see this, but theres a lump of air in pipe after rad that I cant seem to remove.... also the flow indicator isnt moving like it should at all =(
Any advice?

https://plus.google.com/photos/101224921361346899541/albums/5975446904618751377/5975446904313673330#photos/101224921361346899541/albums/5975446904618751377/5975446904313673330?pid=5975446904313673330&oid=101224921361346899541


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha i have not even started ocing gpus... may have to do that, but i really want to run a few circuits lol


Why... you have all that waterz!!!


----------



## Devildog83

This just brings back memories of when she was new -


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha i have not even started ocing gpus... may have to do that, but i really want to run a few circuits lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why... you have all that waterz!!!
Click to expand...

haha
i leave them at stock because i need a new power circuits ( 2 ) for my pc or i will overload the wiring as if i oc my psu shuts down on OCP and it is rated @ 15a ( max rating for this plug ) waiting for spring to do it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha
> i leave them at stock because i need a new power circuits ( 2 ) for my pc or i will overload the wiring as if i oc my psu shuts down on OCP and it is rated @ 15a ( max rating for this plug ) waiting for spring to do it


I get that.. I'm in fear if I get to much more I'll take out the breaker box in my apartment. Sadly all of my electronics are on one breaker guess Noone thought too much power would be used in the 1980s haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is this AMD ASUS ROG bench GPU bound as well? Because if it is then there isnt much point in me posting... My aging Bart's wont keep up with the still young and sprightly Taihiti cards.


anyone over 70k is usually running multi GPU so ya it is what is kicking the scores up.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I get that.. I'm in fear if I get to much more I'll take out the breaker box in my apartment. Sadly all of my electronics are on one breaker guess Noone thought too much power would be used in the 1980s haha


this makes me cringe









The girlie and are are looking at a few houses.. one peaked my interest... there is no 15a wire..

everything is wire 20a breaker, 12/3 cable (14/3 is all that is need fore 15a but 20a draw require bigger cable) with 15a plug (can only draw 15 amps from a plug but this allows me to use one more more plugs on the circuit before tripping)

havn't had the walk through yet, sounds like a DYI job so ya... stoked bout that one


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well, i'm still not breaking 10k but i'm getting very close now









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2354996

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2355074


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, i'm still not breaking 10k but i'm getting very close now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2354996
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2355074


What speed is your Ram at and what timings?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What speed is your Ram at and what timings?


2400Mhz and 10-12-12-31 Stock timings


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2400Mhz and 10-12-12-31 Stock timings


1t or 2t?

I get about 10400 physics when I have 5.1ghz oc and my ram at cas 8 2133 1T (which is about the same as cas 9 2400 1t) although background processes can also play a part in a lower score


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 1t or 2t?
> 
> I get about 10400 physics when I have 5.1ghz oc and my ram at cas 8 2133 1T (which is about the same as cas 9 2400 1t) although background processes can also play a part in a lower score


2T, crashes out when i set it to 1T.

i have gotten over 10k before but it's inconsistent, as you said, background processes etc can cause it.......i really need better cooling though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> haha i have not even started ocing gpus... may have to do that, but i really want to run a few circuits lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why... you have all that waterz!!!
Click to expand...

See... A thing you learn when your GPU setup is huge overkill for your monitors and game, is that GPU overclocking is a waste of time.

I hit a CPU wall long before a GPU one in almost every title, even in eyefinity, and the ones I do hit a GPU wall it's because I disabled crossfire for that game since it was a waste of power.

OCing the GPU becomes a fun thing to do when bored, not a priority.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> See... A thing you learn when your GPU setup is huge overkill for your monitors and game, is that GPU overclocking is a waste of time.
> 
> I hit a CPU wall long before a GPU one in almost every title, even in eyefinity, and the ones I do hit a GPU wall it's because I disabled crossfire for that game since it was a waste of power.
> 
> OCing the GPU becomes a fun thing to do when bored, not a priority.


OR the otherside when mining them fake internetz moneys with da ramz









Although you have a point with that. If I tossed in another 280x I would have no need to OC for what I have for all titles. (1080p is all I use atm) but with the crypto currency its more overclocking the ram any way.. however I can see clocking gpu up more could help depending on how the scrypts react to your card..

Then you have.. well elitest (kinda like red did about a year ago when Valley was released)


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> OR the otherside when mining them fake internetz moneys with da ramz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although you have a point with that. If I tossed in another 280x I would have no need to OC for what I have for all titles. (1080p is all I use atm) but with the crypto currency its more overclocking the ram any way.. however I can see clocking gpu up more could help depending on how the scrypts react to your card..
> 
> Then you have.. well elitest (kinda like red did about a year ago when Valley was released)


Try some 7770s and see what happens lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Try some 7770s and see what happens lol


in that context.. but Mega, Kyad, and I are all on the 79xx (~r9 280x) cards it was an unspoken assumption


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> in that context.. but Mega, Kyad, and I are all on the 79xx (~r9 280x) cards it was an unspoken assumption


I know but just keeping it real, down to earth you know.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I know but just keeping it real, down to earth you know.


word yo


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well I did it.. I took out two sticks of ram and tested with only two in, still took 1.57vcore to get stable... but at least it got stable at 5ghz.... but with all my ram in it never gets stable at 5ghz...but it gets stable at 4.8 and 1.53v ... and I'd rather have all my ram given how much I use over 50% of my 16GB.... so I guess what I'll be doing for my next upgrades is getting a higher power PSU and two 8GB sticks of ram.... or just sit where I'm at lol.. its only 200mhz anyway....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well I did it.. I took out two sticks of ram and tested with only two in, still took 1.57vcore to get stable... but at least it got stable at 5ghz.... but with all my ram in it never gets stable at 5ghz...but it gets stable at 4.8 and 1.53v ... and I'd rather have all my ram given how much I use over 50% of my 16GB.... so I guess what I'll be doing for my next upgrades is getting a higher power PSU and two 8GB sticks of ram.... or just sit where I'm at lol.. its only 200mhz anyway....


that most likely means that you would have to bump the cpu/nb voltage up a little bit at the higher clock


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that most likely means that you would have to bump the cpu/nb voltage up a little bit at the higher clock


is there any other memory related items that might be bumped up to help? I tried down clocking the memory btw... it helped sorta... (took longer to fail the test) but not much. I have also tried bumping the cpu nb up to 1.25v and it had about the same effect... just bought a little more time... don't get me wrong, I'm all good with 4.8 lol.. but can't help but to feel a bit robed.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1489964


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1489964


hows the 780 treating you? those your max clock on it?


----------



## Durvelle27

Its OK. Love Shadow Play but I do miss my R9 290







. No that isn't the max I just haven't ran any new benches lately as rig has been down

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hows the 780 treating you? those your max clock on it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> is there any other memory related items that might be bumped up to help? I tried down clocking the memory btw... it helped sorta... (took longer to fail the test) but not much. I have also tried bumping the cpu nb up to 1.25v and it had about the same effect... just bought a little more time... don't get me wrong, I'm all good with 4.8 lol.. but can't help but to feel a bit robed.


not sure which board you have.. the rig builder errored on me.. however ASUS boards have the RAM DIGI options that can help.. which setting the strengths helps out a biit, Then there is the dVDD than can help a bit.. Are you only clocking by multi? If you are and the Ram Divider is up higher then upping that voltage can help...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not sure which board you have.. the rig builder errored on me.. however ASUS boards have the RAM DIGI options that can help.. which setting the strengths helps out a biit, Then there is the dVDD than can help a bit.. Are you only clocking by multi? If you are and the Ram Divider is up higher then upping that voltage can help...


I have asus sabertooth 990fx R2 and I'm using bus clock to OC and bringing ram down to close to stock speeds to keep it from being too high, however the cpu NB and HT are still a bit higher than stock (seems to help in benches) I'll play with it more as time allows... maybe its better to go with multi only in this case... IDK... this is the first time I've been able to reach these extremes without heat being the finishing factor. I did up the ram voltage once to see if that helped too... I'll look into the dVDD and the RAM DIGI options too. Thanks for the tips...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have asus sabertooth 990fx R2 and I'm using bus clock to OC and bringing ram down to close to stock speeds to keep it from being too high, however the cpu NB and HT are still a bit higher than stock (seems to help in benches) I'll play with it more as time allows... maybe its better to go with multi only in this case... IDK... this is the first time I've been able to reach these extremes without heat being the finishing factor. I did up the ram voltage once to see if that helped too... I'll look into the dVDD and the RAM DIGI options too. Thanks for the tips...


kool I have the same board.. so very bottom of the voltages is the vDDR that one controld the voltage for the multiplier on the ram, however since you are bus clocking you really won't need to do that..

The options that you want to set are the RAM Digi options and the RAM control options


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I get that.. I'm in fear if I get to much more I'll take out the breaker box in my apartment. Sadly all of my electronics are on one breaker guess Noone thought too much power would be used in the 1980s haha
> 
> 
> 
> this makes me cringe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girlie and are are looking at a few houses.. one peaked my interest... there is no 15a wire..
> 
> everything is wire 20a breaker, 12/3 cable (14/3 is all that is need fore 15a but 20a draw require bigger cable) with 15a plug (can only draw 15 amps from a plug but this allows me to use one more more plugs on the circuit before tripping)
> 
> havn't had the walk through yet, sounds like a DYI job so ya... stoked bout that one
Click to expand...

yea I am not an electrician. but all mmHg stuff is to code. usually better. I use thicker gauge wire when I run stuff. I do hvac and see way too many burnt/melted wiring. the cool thing is I can run my 220 and put twice as many things on the plus (both my psus on the same plug as they are only 7a in 220

gahh sick of typing on my phone I'll edit in replys on my pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that most likely means that you would have to bump the cpu/nb voltage up a little bit at the higher clock
> 
> 
> 
> is there any other memory related items that might be bumped up to help? I tried down clocking the memory btw... it helped sorta... (took longer to fail the test) but not much. I have also tried bumping the cpu nb up to 1.25v and it had about the same effect... just bought a little more time... don't get me wrong, I'm all good with 4.8 lol.. but can't help but to feel a bit robed.
Click to expand...

NB can help but yea i have not needed more then 1.2 some asus only volts that i dont know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> not sure which board you have.. the rig builder errored on me.. however ASUS boards have the RAM DIGI options that can help.. which setting the strengths helps out a biit, Then there is the dVDD than can help a bit.. Are you only clocking by multi? If you are and the Ram Divider is up higher then upping that voltage can help...
> 
> 
> 
> I have asus sabertooth 990fx R2 and I'm using bus clock to OC and bringing ram down to close to stock speeds to keep it from being too high, however the cpu NB and HT are still a bit higher than stock (seems to help in benches) I'll play with it more as time allows... maybe its better to go with multi only in this case... IDK... this is the first time I've been able to reach these extremes without heat being the finishing factor. I did up the ram voltage once to see if that helped too... I'll look into the dVDD and the RAM DIGI options too. Thanks for the tips...
Click to expand...

welcome to watercooling


----------



## hucklebuck

What components and what temperatures will make my cpu or motherboard throttle? cpu, socket, vrms?

This 8320 I got is requiring increasingly more volts each time I bump the multiplier. Or does this look right?

4200 - 1.3v
4300 - 1.318750v
4400 - 1.36250v
4500 - 1.38750v
4600 - 1.443750v

These are bios volts, without llc. I set llc to ultra high. It brings it up 0.0165 - 0.02 more.

Temps are climbing slowly, so I still got room.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What components and what temperatures will make my cpu or motherboard throttle? cpu, socket, vrms?
> 
> This 8320 I got is requiring increasingly more volts each time I bump the multiplier. Or does this look right?
> 
> 4200 - 1.3v
> 4300 - 1.318750v
> 4400 - 1.36250v
> 4500 - 1.38750v
> 4600 - 1.443750v
> 
> Temps are climbing slowly, so I still got room.


yep


----------



## hucklebuck

So when does temperature throttling occur?


----------



## Mega Man

vrms idk
socket when apm is on @72c with hpc ~50c ( always keeps my cpu core @40 ) with hpc off


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> vrms idk
> socket when apm is on @72c with hpc ~50c ( always keeps my cpu core @40 ) with hpc off


If I turn off apm and hpc when will it throttle? Apm is for socket, and hpc is for core or socket?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> kool I have the same board.. so very bottom of the voltages is the vDDR that one controld the voltage for the multiplier on the ram, however since you are bus clocking you really won't need to do that..
> 
> The options that you want to set are the RAM Digi options and the RAM control options


internet took a hit right after I replied to you so I just got to see this... I'll definitely be trying that and see how it works... Little tired in the head right now... darn tooth troubles keeping me up right now...

oh, @ Mega Man, thanks for the "cool" welcome to water cooling







Definitely worth the effort.... I just hope I can keep using this kit long after this pc is out of date


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well the Corsair H105 just dropped, has a H80i thick Rad and H100 size Rad and tubing, with H100i Fans. It never ends... lol It preforms ~2C better then the H100i and ~2C worse then the H110.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I'm glad I got away from AIO units.... I didn't know how much better it was... now thermals are NOT the weakest link


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well the Corsair H105 just dropped, has a H80i thick Rad and H100 size Rad and tubing, with H100i Fans. It never ends... lol It preforms ~2C better then the H100i and ~2C worse then the H110.


And they are all the same. Except for a few that stand out from the crowd. Like H220, Eisburg and the rest that actually try something different.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And they are all the same. Except for a few that stand out from the crowd. Like H220, Eisburg and the rest that actually try something different.


^ +1, just about to install my H220 Glacer, but dem mondays and chores!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well the Corsair H105 just dropped, has a H80i thick Rad and H100 size Rad and tubing, with H100i Fans. It never ends... lol It preforms ~2C better then the H100i and ~2C worse then the H110.


Get this instead: http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=79583&promoid=1101

On sale for a great price too.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Get this instead: http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=79583&promoid=1101
> 
> On sale for a great price too.


He MUS DO IT NAO!


----------



## Durvelle27

I need some help guys


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I need some help guys


There are men in white coats for that


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> There are men in white coats for that


Lol I mean a Hardware problem. Does anyone know how to fix bent pins on a Intel board


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> There are men in white coats for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I mean a Hardware problem. Does anyone know how to fix bent pins on a Intel board
Click to expand...

Yes, go AMD


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Lol I mean a Hardware problem. Does anyone know how to fix bent pins on a Intel board


If it still works, don't bother with them. How bad is the issue?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Lol I mean a Hardware problem. Does anyone know how to fix bent pins on a Intel board


mechanical pencil and be very careful. That is about the only way. You accidentally make it too brittle and snap it well you are out 150-200 bucks on a board..

As CSS said go AMD


----------



## cssorkinman

A jeweler may be able to help you .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Lol I mean a Hardware problem. Does anyone know how to fix bent pins on a Intel board
> 
> 
> 
> mechanical pencil and be very careful. That is about the only way. You accidentally make it too brittle and snap it well you are out 150-200 bucks on a board..
> 
> As CSS said go AMD
Click to expand...

I've always just used my fingernail...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I've always just used my fingernail...


The reason why I say mechanical pencil is that it is just the right size for the pin to grip it on all sides,, A little less risky than fingernail
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> temps stay under 60C core under 65C socket ( I have a fan on it) and the VRMs never get over 70C.... but they never have a chance to get that high when it hits over 1.6v usually all are still under 40C at that point. I don't have AISuite... someone said it could dork up my fan settings if I kept it on... so I uninstalled it.... I'll get those screenshots soon and message them too you.. .kinda busy this am here lol.. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to say that it is the BIOS Monitoring that is kicking you to reboot/shutdown
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> These are from my working and tested settings for 4.8ghz I ran ITB on very high for 10 runs as a test... haven't ran prime more than a couple hours yet... as I usually have to do something on here lol.. and I'm a bit chicken to leave it going overnight.... but I'm not the biggest "stability" person on the planet due to the fact I grew up in the age were 1bit lost in a million was considered normal rofl... funny bit is though, even today I don't think "prebuilts" are stable... I have a laptop that has far more blue screen and hangs than this one does and the only hangs and blue screens I see on here is when testing a suicide run biggrin.gif go figure lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disable the CPU temp (it reads socket) and Vcore voltage and you should be good
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok, will try it and let you know... won't take long to find out lol... And I keep a monitoring program open lol.. always.. just in case... gotta say again though how much I love this cooling.. .been gaming the past hour and temps only got to 44 socket and 48 core... that fan on the socket has produced some odd situations like that where the socket temps stay lower than the core temps for light loads.. but under stress it still gets higher than core temps but not by much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine as they are 2 different temps
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok, think we got it there... but the thermals are starting to creep up on me so didn't test too long under IBT... but its stable enough for me... I don't think I'll be using it as my 24/7 OC anyway... but it sure is nice to know this chip will do it now...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I figured to post this as it will help with any one on a upper end ASUS board


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> mechanical pencil and be very careful. That is about the only way. You accidentally make it too brittle and snap it well you are out 150-200 bucks on a board..
> 
> As CSS said go AMD


Why would I step backwards









Also that's why I don't want to try it myself as I've broken some before on an ole 775 board so would rather someone with experience do it


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've been fighting to get over 5 ghz for a while now..stability has been the problem.. thanks to F3ERS 2 ASH3S I've managed to get it as stable as I can stand to test it lol...

let me just say that in no guide I've seen was this emphasized enough.. if you board has voltage monitoring on the cpu, disable it.. .omg.. it caused me many shutdowns.. I thought my psu was the culprit.. nope.. Rep to F3ERS 2 ASH3S for helping me with this an memory stabilization


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've been fighting to get over 5 ghz for a while now..stability has been the problem.. thanks to F3ERS 2 ASH3S I've managed to get it as stable as I can stand to test it lol...
> 
> let me just say that in no guide I've seen was this emphasized enough.. if you board has voltage monitoring on the cpu, disable it.. .omg.. it caused me many shutdowns.. I thought my psu was the culprit.. nope.. Rep to F3ERS 2 ASH3S for helping me with this an memory stabilization


TY also I posted the convo in the last post I made.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TY also I posted the convo in the last post I made.


those memory settings really helped.. would make a great addition to an OC guide for this chip


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> those memory settings really helped.. would make a great addition to an OC guide for this chip


Its hard to do that for the chip as they are more proprietary to ASUS boards. It is part of their whole DIGI chips


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> those memory settings really helped.. would make a great addition to an OC guide for this chip
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to do that for the chip as they are more proprietary to ASUS boards. It is part of their whole DIGI chips
Click to expand...

Does M5A990FX have this voltage monitoring thing that we now need to look out for?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Does M5A990FX have this voltage monitoring thing that we now need to look out for?


Yep


----------



## cssorkinman

Do a thorough run through on all the tabs in bios. Should find it by doing that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Its OK. Love Shadow Play but I do miss my R9 290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No that isn't the max I just haven't ran any new benches lately as rig has been down


you prefer the 290 over the 780? just curious i'm tempted by both and just can't pull the trigger on one.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do a thorough run through on all the tabs in bios. Should find it by doing that.


Its under the monitoring tab
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you prefer the 290 over the 780? just curious i'm tempted by both and just can't pull the trigger on one.


Yes simply because it performed better in benchmarks but gaming wise I can't the difference between them at 1080P but higher resolutions the 290 pulls away. I do plan to game at 4K soon so


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Its under the monitoring tab
> Yes simply because it performed better in benchmarks but gaming wise I can't the difference between them at 1080P but higher resolutions the 290 pulls away. I do plan to game at 4K soon so


single monitor or multi monitor?

I currently game @ 1440p, my GTX580 is sufficient for most of the old games that arn't super demanding but ya..

been eyeing the tri-x r9 290... non reference cooling on reference board (so i can block the bugger when i have the budget in a few months)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Does M5A990FX have this voltage monitoring thing that we now need to look out for?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

Like this?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> single monitor or multi monitor?
> 
> I currently game @ 1440p, my GTX580 is sufficient for most of the old games that arn't super demanding but ya..
> 
> been eyeing the tri-x r9 290... non reference cooling on reference board (so i can block the bugger when i have the budget in a few months)


Single monitor @3840x2160. Tri-X is pretty good. I had a reference Sapphire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Like this?


Yep


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Like this?


yup. Watch cup temp aswell.. but yeah that is the area that can halt your oc. Disable only if you have the proper cooling


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Watch cup temp aswell.. but yeah that is the area that can halt your oc. Disable only if you have the proper cooling
Click to expand...

I am under custom water so Ill disable that as well


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Single monitor @3840x2160. Tri-X is pretty good. I had a reference Sapphire.
> Yep


dell?

27" or 32"?

p.s. drool


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> dell?
> 
> 27" or 32"?
> 
> p.s. drool


Nope its a 39" TV. Size means everything


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nope its a 39" TV. Size means everything


lat is the refresh latency, I tried gaming on my 46" tv and I was saddened when I realized there is a big difference between 80ms refresh and 5ms refresh for 60Hz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nope its a 39" TV. Size means everything


Dat input lag!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nope its a 39" TV. Size means everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lat is the refresh latency, I tried gaming on my 46" tv and I was saddened when I realized there is a big difference between 80ms refresh and 5ms refresh for 60Hz
Click to expand...

Hmm, size vs frequency , pretty sure I've heard this one before.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dat input lag!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hmm, size vs frequency , pretty sure I've heard this one before.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

single screen tv 4k solutions are not ideal unless that tv support display port.

hdmi is limited to 30 fps, pretty sure the panel is too.

better crank everything up so you stay under 30 fps

otr otherwise #dattearing


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I got lucky... my 42" tv is actually better than my regular screens lol.. color, contrast, and all


----------



## Durvelle27

I've been gaming on a 32" 1080P TV for 4 years now and its much better than any other monitor I've ever used with no input lag so


----------



## neurotix

My monitors might have thick bezels but they have a 2ms response time. They're the monitors used at the Evolution fighting game tournament (Street Fighter). Nice to game with next to no input lag. Thankfully, most fps and computer games aren't as frame sensitive as 2D fighting games, with one frame link combos and such.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Do a thorough run through on all the tabs in bios. Should find it by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Its under the monitoring tab
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you prefer the 290 over the 780? just curious i'm tempted by both and just can't pull the trigger on one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes simply because it performed better in benchmarks but gaming wise I can't the difference between them at 1080P but higher resolutions the 290 pulls away. I do plan to game at 4K soon so
Click to expand...

and yet again ... false, when stock the 780>290, when oced there is no competition . i can show you the benches if you want. 290>780 ESP @ HIGHER RES due to the memory bandwidth !!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Its under the monitoring tab
> Yes simply because it performed better in benchmarks but gaming wise I can't the difference between them at 1080P but higher resolutions the 290 pulls away. I do plan to game at 4K soon so
> 
> 
> 
> single monitor or multi monitor?
> 
> I currently game @ 1440p, my GTX580 is sufficient for most of the old games that arn't super demanding but ya..
> 
> been eyeing the tri-x r9 290... non reference cooling on reference board (so i can block the bugger when i have the budget in a few months)
Click to expand...

go with amd you wont be sorry!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Nope its a 39" TV. Size means everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat input lag!
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've been gaming on a 32" 1080P TV for 4 years now and its much better than any other monitor I've ever used with no input lag so


----------



## X-Alt

[email protected] 4 life. I am actualy saving up for a 120hz 1440p monitor once they become avaliable\cheap enuf. 60hz=Not good enough any more, vsync mouse lag kills my experience and tearing is less than optimal.


----------



## Mega Man

well to all the naysayers who thought mantle would not effect FX you tell me


Spoiler: Night vs Day Difference



old was 13.92
new one with mantle was 14.1

without mantle, last driver

Without mantle mantle driver

with mantle

without mantle vs with on mantle driver


200-400% difference !



please note i did not have any of my other cards used for mantle... at all ( and in the last driver without )
but in mantles driver it did use all 4


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well to all the naysayers who thought mantle would not effect FX you tell me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night vs Day Difference
> 
> 
> 
> without mantle, last driver
> 
> Without mantle mantle driver
> 
> with mantle
> 
> without mantle vs with on mantle driver
> 
> 
> 200-400% difference !
> 
> 
> 
> please note i did not have any of my other cards used for mantle... at all ( and in the last driver without )
> but in mantles driver it did use all 4


Any change in 3dmark scores with the new driver?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well to all the naysayers who thought mantle would not effect FX you tell me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night vs Day Difference
> 
> 
> 
> without mantle, last driver
> 
> Without mantle mantle driver
> 
> with mantle
> 
> without mantle vs with on mantle driver
> 
> 
> 200-400% difference !
> 
> 
> 
> please note i did not have any of my other cards used for mantle... at all ( and in the last driver without )
> but in mantles driver it did use all 4
> 
> 
> 
> Any change in 3dmark scores with the new driver?
Click to expand...

i dunno
ill check

edit

small perf. hit but it is not mantle yet


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well to all the naysayers who thought mantle would not effect FX you tell me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Night vs Day Difference
> 
> 
> 
> without mantle, last driver
> 
> Without mantle mantle driver
> 
> with mantle
> 
> without mantle vs with on mantle driver
> 
> 
> 200-400% difference !
> 
> 
> 
> please note i did not have any of my other cards used for mantle... at all ( and in the last driver without )
> but in mantles driver it did use all 4
> 
> 
> 
> Any change in 3dmark scores with the new driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dunno
> ill check
Click to expand...

Thanks man, nice job on the comparo


----------



## miklkit

What drivers are we talking about?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What drivers are we talking about?


edited my above post for you css !

as for drivers

old was 13.92
new one with mantle was 14.1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What drivers are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> edited my above post for you css !
> 
> as for drivers
> 
> old was 13.92
> new one with mantle was 14.1
Click to expand...

Thank you, I think I'll wait a while to update then


----------



## miklkit

Just went from 13.12 to 14.1 today. The only difference I have seen so far is that the 14.1 no longer have the screen flickering thing, but I have only been playing 6-10 year old games.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What drivers are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> edited my above post for you css !
> 
> as for drivers
> 
> old was 13.92
> new one with mantle was 14.1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I think I'll wait a while to update then
Click to expand...

anytime ! i do mean slight, some tests
~ 2-6 fps less on average in some tests ( ~90fps )
some ~25 fps ( but getting 200-250+ ) on those tests !

also to note and this is cool
( edted some out for space. you can read them for yourself @ Source )

Known Issues

Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs and AMD Radeon™ R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be *optimized for BattleField 4™ in future AMD Catalyst™ releases*. These products will see *limited gains in BattleField 4™ and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them*.
Multi-GPU support under DirectX® and Mantle will be added to StarSwarm in a future application patch
AMD Eyefinity configurations utilizing portrait display orientations are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4™
AMD Eyefinity technology is not currently supported in the Star Swarm application
AMD testing for the AMD Catalyst™ 14.1 Beta Mantle driver has been concentrated on the following products: AMD Radeon™ R9 290X, R9 290, R9 280, R9 270, R7 260X, R7 260, HD 7000 Series, HD 8000 Series, A10-7850K and A10-7700K. Future AMD Catalyst™ releases will include full test coverage for all AMD products supported by Mantle.
Graphics hardware in the AMD A10-7850K and A10-7700K may override the presence of a discrete GPU under the Mantle code path in Battlefield 4™
Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 do not currently work with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4. An upcoming release will enable support
DX9 Dual graphics is not supported in AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta. An upcoming release will enable support


----------



## aaroc

The Asus Crosshair V Formula Z is still the best mobo for the FX CPUs?

This is my experience about gpus and Eyefinity:
For playing 2560x1440 one R9 290 is enough, but for Eyefinity 7680x1440 you need 3 R9 290 in CFX to have all in ultra in games like Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite,Sleeping Dogs, Dirt 3, Dirt Showdown, I have only executed the game benchmarks, no time to play yet. Games that do not scale good with CFX like F1 2012 and F1 2013. I can play 50fps in Eyefinity 7680x1440 with one R9 290 all in ultra and have a great time. All test with 13.12 Catalyst


----------



## Anthropolis

What Gflops in IBT AVX should I be expecting from my mildly tuned 9370? On a good day I'm getting 86~90 which seems fair at 4.7~4.8 but I've seen it really grumpy and get as low as 65 Gflops :/


----------



## hucklebuck

I'm starting to pump alot of volts into my cpu. Temperatures are steadily rising into the 50's. I'm up to 1.56 volts underload with llc. Trying to stabilize 4.8Ghz.

What kind of stress testing do you do when temperatures get to high for normal testing. I usually do 20 passes IBT AVX Maximum, 2hrs OCCT Large Data set and then 4hrs plus of Prime95 small FFT's. I know I wont be able to keep doing my normal tests if I want to go much further.

What do you guys do for stress testing at high temps?


----------



## miklkit

Background programs have a big effect on IBT, and sometimes too the cpu is slow. When i see low numbers I abort and start over.

That said, this 9590 has only been stable @ 4.7 where it has run at 89-91gflops. My 8350 has been tuned better and at 4.6-4.7 it generally runs at 94-97gflops.

It seems to me it runs IBT faster slightly undervolted. When getting -1 in the results column it also has broken 100gflops.

EDIT: The 9590 @ 4.7 runs in the high 40s while the 8350 @ 4.7 runs in the mid 50s with spiked into the 60s with both on air cooling.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Background programs have a big effect on IBT, and sometimes too the cpu is slow. When i see low numbers I abort and start over.
> 
> That said, this 9590 has only been stable @ 4.7 where it has run at 89-91gflops. My 8350 has been tuned better and at 4.6-4.7 it generally runs at 94-97gflops.
> 
> It seems to me it runs IBT faster slightly undervolted. When getting -1 in the results column it also has broken 100gflops.
> 
> EDIT: The 9590 @ 4.7 runs in the high 40s while the 8350 @ 4.7 runs in the mid 50s with spiked into the 60s with both on air cooling.


Ah that makes sense and explains some of my odd results sometimes. I have also noticed a negative correlation between volts and gflops, and I thought I must be crazy ha! Yeah I've seen 8350s get high 90s. The oddities of the 9370 continue to surprise me.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> [email protected] 4 life. I am actualy saving up for a 120hz 1440p monitor once they become avaliable\cheap enuf. 60hz=Not good enough any more, vsync mouse lag kills my experience and tearing is less than optimal.


Why not just Overclock your monitor refresh rate? Mine is a 60hz but I got it pumping out 75hz .


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Background programs have a big effect on IBT, and sometimes too the cpu is slow. When i see low numbers I abort and start over.
> 
> That said, this 9590 has only been stable @ 4.7 where it has run at 89-91gflops. My 8350 has been tuned better and at 4.6-4.7 it generally runs at 94-97gflops.
> 
> It seems to me it runs IBT faster slightly undervolted. When getting -1 in the results column it also has broken 100gflops.
> 
> EDIT: The 9590 @ 4.7 runs in the high 40s while the 8350 @ 4.7 runs in the mid 50s with spiked into the 60s with both on air cooling.


Poor info

-1 means unstable. More volts does raise the speed.

As for your ignorance otherwise you have been proven wrong on your chip so stop being hurricane


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Poor info
> 
> -1 means unstable. More volts does raise the speed.
> 
> As for your ignorance otherwise you have been proven wrong on your chip so stop being hurricane


Ive had a few nights off and return to see F3ers getting jiggy with it









Oh and yeah -1 is unstable MOAR Volts


----------



## StrongForce

Ok so let's recap lol, 62 max safe temps, what about max safe CPU voltage? 1.4 ? is it safe for 24/7 OC on the long run or ? I got a NH-d14 so I expect to go very high







lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok so let's recap lol, 62 max safe temps, what about max safe CPU voltage? 1.4 ? is it safe for 24/7 OC on the long run or ? I got a NH-d14 so I expect to go very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


1.55v. Higher if you can keep it cool, which the NH-D14 wont.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok so let's recap lol, 62 max safe temps, what about max safe CPU voltage? 1.4 ? is it safe for 24/7 OC on the long run or ? I got a NH-d14 so I expect to go very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


hey strong

U should be hitting 4.8ghz with the nhd 14, its my old cooler b4 WC

maybe check thermal paste etc etc


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok so let's recap lol, 62 max safe temps, what about max safe CPU voltage? 1.4 ? is it safe for 24/7 OC on the long run or ? I got a NH-d14 so I expect to go very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


RIG BUILDER

top right hand of the page.

we need rig info to help more.

70* according to amd overdrive, but a few * of headroom is always a good idea.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Poor info
> 
> -1 means unstable. More volts does raise the speed.
> 
> As for your ignorance otherwise you have been proven wrong on your chip so stop being hurricane


Did your ol lady cut you off again?









I stated it was undervolted and it is an observed fact.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Did your ol lady cut you off again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated it was undervolted and it is an observed fact.


all negated by the fact you are not actually stable.

you gave very bad info and you were corrected. get over yourself.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> all negated by the fact you are not actually stable.
> 
> you gave very bad info and you were corrected. get over yourself.


I never said it was stable. You claim that I said it was stable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I never said it was stable. You claim that I said it was stable.


why are you giving advice about IBT that is basically saying..

"under volt your chip, negative results are fast"

which is flat out bad advice.

IBT is a stability test. not a bench mark







you would need a stupidly large sample size to quantify anything using this program

you wanna to bench your flops pay for aida

if you are within the expected ranges for these chips you are fine.

all this BS about under volting is a little bit of lunacy. do you even know the VID of your chip?


----------



## Anthropolis

I just found that I got a couple more Gflops when running at stock or Auto voltages versus when I had it cranked up... but it's certainly not "undervolted" lol. Of course it's not a benchmark. I'm not giving any advice, and I certainly don't believe in undervolting these chips in any way.


----------



## raes

On which page can I find a good guide to do some OC? Thx.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> On which page can I find a good guide to do some OC? Thx.


For starting out, I found this guide here helpful www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard. It's the basics at least...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I just found that I got a couple more Gflops when running at stock or Auto voltages versus when I had it cranked up... but it's certainly not "undervolted" lol. Of course it's not a benchmark. I'm not giving any advice, and I certainly don't believe in undervolting these chips in any way.


a difference of half a dozen gflops is fairly minor, something prolly need a touch more voltage (likely cpu/nb)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> For starting out, I found this guide here helpful www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard. It's the basics at least...


good guide, however its Asus board only last time i looked.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> a difference of half a dozen gflops is fairly minor, something prolly need a touch more voltage (likely cpu/nb)
> good guide, however its Asus board only last time i looked.


Well, I've installed a M5A99FX. I hope that it will be easy. It's my first time in overclocking.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> Well, I've installed a M5A99FX. I hope that it will be easy. It's my first time in overclocking.


that board is covered in the guide. a word to the wise, don't attempt 4.8 ghz unless you know your cooling can handle it.

if you run into issues, it would help alot to fill out the rig builder (button in top right of every forum page) so those who can help will have an idea of what you are working with.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> RIG BUILDER
> 
> top right hand of the page.
> 
> we need rig info to help more.
> 
> 70* according to amd overdrive, but a few * of headroom is always a good idea.


Well if you can help me with that because I filled the rig builder but can't figure out how to put it as my signature..

Thanks for the info guys by the way.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that board is covered in the guide. a word to the wise, don't attempt 4.8 ghz unless you know your cooling can handle it.
> 
> if you run into issues, it would help alot to fill out the rig builder (button in top right of every forum page) so those who can help will have an idea of what you are working with.


My cooler is a h100i. 4.8 ghz would be okay? So.. is it easy overclock it with an asus?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well if you can help me with that because I filled the rig builder but can't figure out how to put it as my signature..
> 
> Thanks for the info guys by the way.


Go to your profile. Go to "edit signature". You should see a dropdown box near the bottom that says "Show off stuff in your signature". Click it, and in the list near the top should be the rig you created. Click on it, click save. Done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> My cooler is a h100i. 4.8 ghz would be okay? So.. is it easy overclock it with an asus?


4.8ghz should be okay on an H100i. I can do 4.8ghz all day long and not overheat. Remember, it's not the volts or clocks that are dangerous, it's heat. Keep your cores below 62C and you'll be okay.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I just found that I got a couple more Gflops when running at stock or Auto voltages versus when I had it cranked up... but it's certainly not "undervolted" lol. Of course it's not a benchmark. I'm not giving any advice, and I certainly don't believe in undervolting these chips in any way.


Me neither. As soon as I found out that -1 is unstable I stopped doing it. I just threw that undervolting thing out there as general info.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Go to your profile. Go to "edit signature". You should see a dropdown box near the bottom that says "Show off stuff in your signature". Click it, and in the list near the top should be the rig you created. Click on it, click save. Done.
> 4.8ghz should be okay on an H100i. I can do 4.8ghz all day long and not overheat. Remember, it's not the volts or clocks that are dangerous, it's heat. Keep your cores below 62C and you'll be okay.


Ok. Tomorrow I'll try it. I hope not make a BBQ with it xD.

Right now it's 36º max, playing for 1h BF4. (Ofc, No OC).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well if you can help me with that because I filled the rig builder but can't figure out how to put it as my signature..
> 
> Thanks for the info guys by the way.


hover over your forum name and click on "my profile"



it will pop up a window.... like such.



hope that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> My cooler is a h100i. 4.8 ghz would be okay? So.. is it easy overclock it with an asus?


depending on your chip. mine cannot do 4.8 irregardless of the volts.

its easy if it is what you know. as a newbie all bios' are gunna look like gobldy **** for a bit until you get your bearings.


----------



## Melcar

Final OC:

CPU: 4.3GHz @ +0.10v offset (stock 1.37v)
NB: 2.4GHz @ +0.05 offset (stock 1.20v)
HTT: 2.4GHz
RAM: 1600MHz @ 1.55v (stock 1.50v)

C. Socket: 75*C
C. Core: 60*C
Case Temp: 32*C
Room Temp: 28*C



Can't really push it anymore. I did not know overheating VRMs on the mobo could cause screen artifacts. Huh, now I know I guess. Maybe if I rig a large fan over them and move to WC for the CPU I can squeeze a few more MHz. The NB just won't budge; I'm guessing those 4x4 sticks are to blame. I'm happy though; my goal was 4.0GHz.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> My cooler is a h100i. 4.8 ghz would be okay? So.. is it easy overclock it with an asus?


I have an h100i and it's working great but it does start losing effectiveness above 4.8, just my experience with my 9370.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> I have an h100i and it's working great but it does start losing effectiveness above 4.8, just my experience with my 9370.


I am soooo loving my custom loop!!! 4.8 with 1.53vcore even under prime stays in the low 50's







5ghz with 1.62vcore gets warm, but stayed below the magic 70C during IBT.... normal use stayed 55C or below...even gaming.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I'm starting to pump alot of volts into my cpu. Temperatures are steadily rising into the 50's. I'm up to 1.56 volts underload with llc. Trying to stabilize 4.8Ghz.
> 
> What kind of stress testing do you do when temperatures get to high for normal testing. I usually do 20 passes IBT AVX Maximum, 2hrs OCCT Large Data set and then 4hrs plus of Prime95 small FFT's. I know I wont be able to keep doing my normal tests if I want to go much further.
> 
> What do you guys do for stress testing at high temps?


umm then you dont go higher 90 % memory useage of both ibt avx and prime

but personally i use dvdfab best stability test.... ever, pushes chips harder then either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Background programs have a big effect on IBT, and sometimes too the cpu is slow. When i see low numbers I abort and start over.
> 
> That said, this 9590 has only been stable @ 4.7 where it has run at 89-91gflops. My 8350 has been tuned better and at 4.6-4.7 it generally runs at 94-97gflops.
> 
> It seems to me it runs IBT faster slightly undervolted. When getting -1 in the results column it also has broken 100gflops.
> 
> EDIT: The 9590 @ 4.7 runs in the high 40s while the 8350 @ 4.7 runs in the mid 50s with spiked into the 60s with both on air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor info
> 
> -1 means unstable. More volts does raise the speed.
> 
> As for your ignorance otherwise you have been proven wrong on your chip so stop being hurricane
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Did your ol lady cut you off again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stated it was undervolted and it is an observed fact.
> 
> 
> 
> all negated by the fact you are not actually stable.
> 
> you gave very bad info and you were corrected. get over yourself.
Click to expand...









x2


----------



## jason387

Which would be better the Corsair H60 or the Hyper 212+? Looking to get 4.6-4.7Ghz.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm then you dont go higher 90 % memory useage of both ibt avx and prime
> 
> but personally i use dvdfab best stability test.... ever, pushes chips harder then either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2


Again, I never claimed stability.

You claim that I claimed stability.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Which would be better the Corsair H60 or the Hyper 212+? Looking to get 4.6-4.7Ghz.


I'd say its pushing it for either.

my volt hungry chip @ 4.6 is almost pushing my h90's limits.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Which would be better the Corsair H60 or the Hyper 212+? Looking to get 4.6-4.7Ghz.


I wouldn't put an h60 on anything, especially not anything you want to overclock, and not anything bigger than 4 cores. Just my stupid opinion...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Poor info
> 
> -1 means unstable. More volts does raise the speed.
> 
> As for your ignorance otherwise you have been proven wrong on your chip so stop being hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you gave very bad info and you were corrected. get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Again, I never claimed stability.
> 
> You claim that I claimed stability.


fixed it


----------



## cssorkinman

H-60's have their place, but it's not on 8 core Vishera's .
I have a 2600k that will stress test to the limit of its stabilty @ 1.43 volts (4.9 ghz ht enabled), without going outside it's thermal comfort zone on the H-60.
It also cooled well enough for a c-2 965 to run 4 ghz for gaming etc.
The 6 core zosma's I have will overwhelm it at 4.2 Ghz or so fairly quickly when loading all cores.( about 1.4 volts iirc).

I'd say that it would struggle with the slightest of overclocks on an 8xxx vish.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why not just Overclock your monitor refresh rate? Mine is a 60hz but I got it pumping out 75hz .


How'd you go about that? I got 3x asuus vn247 that I swear can hit 75, but are at 60


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Which would be better the Corsair H60 or the Hyper 212+? Looking to get 4.6-4.7Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put an h60 on anything, especially not anything you want to overclock, and not anything bigger than 4 cores. Just my stupid opinion...
Click to expand...

An H60 is better than a 212 EVO and doesn't put stress on the motherboard, yet everyone recommends the 212, so...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Which would be better the Corsair H60 or the Hyper 212+? Looking to get 4.6-4.7Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put an h60 on anything, especially not anything you want to overclock, and not anything bigger than 4 cores. Just my stupid opinion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An H60 is better than a 212 EVO and doesn't put stress on the motherboard, yet everyone recommends the 212, so...
Click to expand...

HAHA dont forget " you can get 5ghz on the 212 ez ! "


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An H60 is better than a 212 EVO and doesn't put stress on the motherboard, yet everyone recommends the 212, so...


Agreed, H60 has its place and at least from a "cleaner" install and not having a droopy motherboard in a year...

But I guess I've had better experience with my gen 1 H60 than most. It kept my 1100t (and still does) @ 4.1 @1.465v ~50c full load. It kept my 8350 @4.65 @1.47 ~55c load with a ultra kaze 3k volt trimmed to core temp and pump molexed for 24/7 12v.

I'd say from personal experience with a pretty bad over clocking 8350 that likes to heat up quick... A H60 is a good bet @ 4.6. Its pushing it @ 4.7, but can be done.


----------



## jason387

I can do 4.6Ghz at 1.428v. I know nothing grand but at that voltage would it hold up well? Here in India it heats up a lot during the summer and ambient temps go through the roof. So would liquid cooling do better than air cooling considering air cooling depends more on ambient temps?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I can do 4.6Ghz at 1.428v. I know nothing grand but at that voltage would it hold up well? Here in India it heats up a lot during the summer and ambient temps go through the roof. So would liquid cooling do better than air cooling considering air cooling depends more on ambient temps?


all non phase change / l2n depends on ambient


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> all non phase change / l2n depends on ambient


But with liquid cooling won't it depend on the liquid in the loop? I'm not well informed on liquid cooling as I've never tried it. Here's the cheapest I can get the H60 for http://mdcomputers.in/products/cpu-cooler/corsair-cpu-cooler-ch60.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC
That's around 68$.


----------



## Mega Man

yes it does as well.

but the air cools the liquid.

liquid can just absorb the heat and move it away quicker then the metal moves the heat away but still based off of ambient


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An H60 is better than a 212 EVO and doesn't put stress on the motherboard, yet everyone recommends the 212, so...


You're right but neither is adequate for 4.6 to 4.7 GHZ. He needs an H80.


----------



## jason387

With FX chips does fsb overclocking beat multi overclocking if at both times the ram, ht link and cpu nb frequency is at the same speed?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> With FX chips does fsb overclocking beat multi overclocking if at both times the ram, ht link and cpu nb frequency is at the same speed?


Multi clock if your ram is fast and you really aren't needing to optimize the rest of the board..
The best clock is from a hybrid of multi and FSB to where you speed everything up but add the extra clock to the chip so that it does not affect the stability of everything else on the FSB

So for lower clocks multi

Higher clocks if needing to bump ram speed and PCIe a bit then do FSB a tad I stick around the 220-250 rang unless trying to get my ram to 2400Mhz each board is different so the ram dividers can also be different and become unstable at different points


----------



## jason387

My ram is at 1600Mhz so guess the best is multi.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Jason, from personal experience I would not go with anything lower than an H100i on that chip.... I had an H80 and in the summer I always had to down clock to around 4.4ghz so that when I was video editing it wouldn't get too hot. In the winter I could get away with 4.6 ghz... now mine required around 1.35vcore for 4.4 and 1.43 or so for 4.6ghz... beyond that I never could even test fully for stability even on a cold day, and I'm not the biggest stability tester... I only ran ITB on very high... sooo now I have a decent custom loop and temps are great even at 4.8 ghz with 1.53 vcore... haven't had it long enough to see how it will act in summer... but I'm sure it will hold given how its acting under long term high stress.

edit: one thing I should mention... the corsair series comes with nice fans that can be heard from Scotland... so I replaced mine with something a bit quieter, but still good airflow... That did have some effect on my thermals... but not much... the corsair fans were better by about 2C or so.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Jason, from personal experience I would not go with anything lower than an H100i on that chip.... I had an H80 and in the summer I always had to down clock to around 4.4ghz so that when I was video editing it wouldn't get too hot. In the winter I could get away with 4.6 ghz... now mine required around 1.35vcore for 4.4 and 1.43 or so for 4.6ghz... beyond that I never could even test fully for stability even on a cold day, and I'm not the biggest stability tester... I only ran ITB on very high... sooo now I have a decent custom loop and temps are great even at 4.8 ghz with 1.53 vcore... haven't had it long enough to see how it will act in summer... but I'm sure it will hold given how its acting under long term high stress.
> 
> edit: one thing I should mention... the corsair series comes with nice fans that can be heard from Scotland... so I replaced mine with something a bit quieter, but still good airflow... That did have some effect on my thermals... but not much... the corsair fans were better by about 2C or so.


Damn. Guess these chips do run hot. Ever undervolted your chip?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yes.. I could go under stock volts and run 4.2ghz as low as 1.3vcore with high LLC it stayed nice and cool at that voltage on my old H80


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Jason, I guess I missed it, but I just read your rig in your sig, and noticed you have the 6300,.... for some reason I thought you had the 8 core cpu.... still wouldn't go with an H60 though... don't think two cores less will help that much... especially if you have hot ambient temps in the summer. for the price a H100i would likely be your best bet for a decent OC


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Jason, I guess I missed it, but I just read your rig in your sig, and noticed you have the 6300,.... for some reason I thought you had the 8 core cpu.... still wouldn't go with an H60 though... don't think two cores less will help that much... especially if you have hot ambient temps in the summer. for the price a H100i would likely be your best bet for a decent OC


There's quite a difference in temps with the 6350 vs 8350

Bought my son the 6350 and at 5ghz i was at 45C full load underwater


----------



## jason387

The H100i costs around 130$. So that's quite expensive. When I lock 2 cores and run it as a quad there's around a 12c-15c difference in temps.


----------



## Synister

Still getting these issues with my HWiNFO64:


Spoiler: Warning: Picture!







That's running @ 1.296 V load. VRMs topped out @ 60°C

Something to worry about? I get it even when CnQ is disabled too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey guys, Can someone give me some advice?

I'm very new to water cooling and i'm not sure if a D5 Photon pump/res will be able to feed this setup.



This was a (really) rough and quick mock-up of how i want it to go but i'm hoping some helpful users might be able to point out the flaws and help me correct them


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guys, Can someone give me some advice?
> 
> I'm very new to water cooling and i'm not sure if a D5 Photon pump/res will be able to feed this setup.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a (really) rough and quick mock-up of how i want it to go but i'm hoping some helpful users might be able to point out the flaws and help me correct them


I am honestly far more interested in how you think you're going to fit a res and a D5 above the GPUs and behind the CPU in a space that's maybe 180mm tall and 140mm deep in a large case, complete with MOFSET block under it and Rad ports above it.

You know, since it's this big:


----------



## raes

After some advises and opinions. In the afternoon I'm going to try to OC it until 4,7 Ghz.


----------



## dblkk

Whats the lowest core voltage you guys have used to obtain 4.9-5.1 ghz? I cant get 4.8 with anything less than 1.45, and 4.9-5.1 usually requires 1.5+


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dblkk*
> 
> Whats the lowest core voltage you guys have used to obtain 4.9-5.1 ghz? I cant get 4.8 with anything less than 1.45, and 4.9-5.1 usually requires 1.5+


sounds right.. its not how low its when does the voltage wall hit

4.8 -4.9 is the where the wall starts


----------



## raes

Can anyone explain me how to oc? For examlple 4.7 or 4.8.
I take a look from the OC thread but I dont understand it really well.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> Can anyone explain me how to oc? For examlple 4.7 or 4.8.
> I take a look from the OC thread but I dont understand it really well.


computer restore's guide is on the first page of the thread.

also right bui9dler

top right hand of every page. build a virtual copy of the rig you are using. this will help everyone else that can help, you actually help you.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

If I go a d5 pump would it cause issues if also ran with http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17567/ex-res-434/XSPC_X2O_750_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_-_Black_Acetal_Updated_Version_4.html?tl=g59c677s2164 considering the flow rates are different?


----------



## jason387

Guys while re doing the thermal paste on my cpu I accidentally got very little thermal paste on the cpu pins. Some thermal was on the tip of my fingers and it got onto the pins. Very little though. I tried to get it out but it din't quite come out. It's just a thin little bit but I'm still scared. It's running now but could I have potentially damaged it?








I'm using this thermal paste- http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/thermal-compound/ic-value-v1/


----------



## Durvelle27

If its non-conductive it will be fine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys while re doing the thermal paste on my cpu I accidentally got very little thermal paste on the cpu pins. Some thermal was on the tip of my fingers and it got onto the pins. Very little though. I tried to get it out but it din't quite come out. It's just a thin little bit but I'm still scared. It's running now but could I have potentially damaged it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this thermal paste- http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/thermal-compound/ic-value-v1/


----------



## jason387

It is non conductive. Will it spoil my chip







?


----------



## Melcar

If it's a small bit then it should not be a problem. You can try dapping it gently with some alcohol to try and dissolve it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> If it's a small bit then it should not be a problem. You can try dapping it gently with some alcohol to try and dissolve it.


Thanks


----------



## jason387

Does this say anything about my chip?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why not just Overclock your monitor refresh rate? Mine is a 60hz but I got it pumping out 75hz .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you go about that? I got 3x asuus vn247 that I swear can hit 75, but are at 60
Click to expand...

Ill PM you tonight. Are you AMD or NVIdia cards. Cause I only know how to do it on AMD cards.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ill PM you tonight. Are you AMD or NVIdia cards. Cause I only know how to do it on AMD cards.










AMD.. 2x7970


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ill PM you tonight. Are you AMD or NVIdia cards. Cause I only know how to do it on AMD cards.


Can you forward or PM the same info?









My LG has a max of 75, at lower res, guessing thats part of the reason you can achieve this?
(v-sync sometimes goes for 75 in the very rare odd occasional bug too)

So it must be there somewhere!


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> computer restore's guide is on the first page of the thread.
> 
> also right bui9dler
> 
> top right hand of every page. build a virtual copy of the rig you are using. this will help everyone else that can help, you actually help you.


I'm silly.. I know xD. In theory, with asus mobo it's very easy to overclock. But the point is that I can't find all the values to change and so on..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> I'm silly.. I know xD. In theory, with asus mobo it's very easy to overclock. But the point is that I can't find all the values to change and so on..


Which values are you looking for? I can tell you as most of the values I can screenie them

Ok guys its almost trigger time I am now trying to crunch my teeth around which one I want

Haf Stacker
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119290

Corsair 750D
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024

Fractal
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352035

Leaning towards the stacker I know Kyad says stacker any other inputs?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Which values are you looking for? I can tell you as most of the values I can screenie them
> 
> Ok guys its almost trigger time I am now trying to crunch my teeth around which one I want
> 
> Haf Stacker
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119290
> 
> Corsair 750D
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024
> 
> Fractal
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352035
> 
> Leaning towards the stacker I know Kyad says stacker any other inputs?


750D all day every day. Nice looking, clean and big. Not stacker BIG but enough for dual 420s and a 240.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Which values are you looking for? I can tell you as most of the values I can screenie them


I'm looking for 4,7-4.8 ghz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 750D all day every day. Nice looking, clean and big. Not stacker BIG but enough for dual 420s and a 240.


I am looking to have a 360 and a 240 rad in place.. My only concern is that I have a dual bay res and if I put the 360 in I won't have room for an optical drive and I don't want to have to by a res unless mixing a X20 pump with a D5 pump or if it would matter at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> I'm looking for 4,7-4.8 ghz.


I meant values in BIOs, All chips are different and the only way to find a solid overclock is to start inching into it


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am looking to have a 360 and a 240 rad in place.. My only concern is that I have a dual bay res and if I put the 360 in I won't have room for an optical drive and I don't want to have to by a res unless mixing a X20 pump with a D5 pump or if it would matter at all
> I meant values in BIOs, All chips are different and the only way to find a solid overclock is to start inching into it


You will have room http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/df7c41fc_mybuild007.jpeg, he added a fan controller and 5.25 LED light later on. Just use 40mm thick rads rather than the 0% perf increase..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am looking to have a 360 and a 240 rad in place.. My only concern is that I have a dual bay res and if I put the 360 in I won't have room for an optical drive and I don't want to have to by a res unless mixing a X20 pump with a D5 pump or if it would matter at all
> I meant values in BIOs, All chips are different and the only way to find a solid overclock is to start inching into it
> 
> 
> 
> You will have room http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/df7c41fc_mybuild007.jpeg, he added a fan controller and 5.25 LED light later on. Just use 40mm thick rads rather than the 0% perf increase 60mm or mount it in teh front.
Click to expand...

Alternatively, he could mount them both in the 915 side of the stacker and still have room for a dual-res and a DVD drive in the 925 side, and if he decides to get another 360 can mount dual-360s up top and move the 240 to the front.

Also your picture explicitly shows an inability to use all 3 5.25 bays with a 360mm rad. I know, because I did the same thing with my 932, just blocking 2 bays instead of one:


Yes fancontrollers can fit. No DVD drives and dual-bay reservoirs can not.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You will have room http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/df7c41fc_mybuild007.jpeg, he added a fan controller and 5.25 LED light later on. Just use 40mm thick rads rather than the 0% perf increase..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alternatively, he could mount them both in the 915 side of the stacker and still have room for a dual-res and a DVD drive in the 925 side, and if he decides to get another 360 can mount dual-360s up top and move the 240 to the front.
> 
> Also your picture explicitly shows an inability to use all 3 5.25 bays with a 360mm rad. I know, because I did the same thing with my 932, just blocking 2 bays instead of one:
> 
> 
> Yes fancontrollers can fit. No DVD drives and dual-bay reservoirs can not.


Thank you guys.. Now.. The only question that I don't have an answer to, Mainly to Kyad with his experience however all join.

If I got a D5 Vario pump, Would there be a conflict with using the pump that I already have for a second pump as they are completely different. The D5 has somthing like 3x the power of what I have now


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I meant values in BIOs, All chips are different and the only way to find a solid overclock is to start inching into it


But how can I know values in BIOS? My motherboard is an asus m5a99fx.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You will have room http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/df7c41fc_mybuild007.jpeg, he added a fan controller and 5.25 LED light later on. Just use 40mm thick rads rather than the 0% perf increase..
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alternatively, he could mount them both in the 915 side of the stacker and still have room for a dual-res and a DVD drive in the 925 side, and if he decides to get another 360 can mount dual-360s up top and move the 240 to the front.
> 
> Also your picture explicitly shows an inability to use all 3 5.25 bays with a 360mm rad. I know, because I did the same thing with my 932, just blocking 2 bays instead of one:
> 
> Yes fancontrollers can fit. No DVD drives and dual-bay reservoirs can not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you guys.. Now.. The only question that I don't have an answer to, Mainly to Kyad with his experience however all join.
> 
> If I got a D5 Vario pump, Would there be a conflict with using the pump that I already have for a second pump as they are completely different. The D5 has somthing like 3x the power of what I have now
Click to expand...

The problem would be that the D5's pump would empty it's own Res faster than the weaker one could fill it if the flow rates are different. Without them being in parallel, I do not see it working.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The problem would be that the D5's pump would empty it's own Res faster than the weaker one could fill it if the flow rates are different. Without them being in parallel, I do not see it working.


That's aanother thing is that the weaker pump is inside the res itself. So I'm debating on getting rid of that res and going with a single pump and res it's more money that I was hoping to save :/

That would mean I would need to split the tubing to run the rads in parallel to work.. which I think would reduce the efficiency


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The problem would be that the D5's pump would empty it's own Res faster than the weaker one could fill it if the flow rates are different. Without them being in parallel, I do not see it working.
> 
> 
> 
> That's aanother thing is that the weaker pump is inside the res itself. So I'm debating on getting rid of that res and going with a single pump and res it's more money that I was hoping to save :/
> 
> That would mean I would need to split the tubing to run the rads in parallel to work.. which I think would reduce the efficiency
Click to expand...

It's unfortunate, but the D5 is also really strong.

I did a test. It involved mantle. Enjoy:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1463245/various-amd-mantle-release-bf4/1140#post_21721261


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> I'm silly.. I know xD. In theory, with asus mobo it's very easy to overclock. But the point is that I can't find all the values to change and so on..


you should be able to the second post in the guide is for your board.

also this is why we need rig builder and bios screen shots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Which values are you looking for? I can tell you as most of the values I can screenie them
> 
> Ok guys its almost trigger time I am now trying to crunch my teeth around which one I want
> 
> Haf Stacker
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119290
> 
> Corsair 750D
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024
> 
> Fractal
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352035
> 
> Leaning towards the stacker I know Kyad says stacker any other inputs?


I've got my Arc XL semi filled with two AIO coolers (acrtic for gpu, corsair for cpu)

if ya want pron pics of the guts LMK


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you should be able to the second post in the guide is for your board.
> 
> also this is why we need rig builder and bios screen shots.
> I've got my Arc XL semi filled with two AIO coolers (acrtic for gpu, corsair for cpu)
> 
> if ya want pron pics of the guts LMK


PICS PICS! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> PICS PICS! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!


k gimmie about 30mins to struggle to get the bugger out from under the desk.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If I go a d5 pump would it cause issues if also ran with http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17567/ex-res-434/XSPC_X2O_750_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_-_Black_Acetal_Updated_Version_4.html?tl=g59c677s2164 considering the flow rates are different?


according to martin of martins liquid lab, no


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> PICS PICS! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








its a touch messier then useual, but i've been playing musical cases getting my kaveri vrm cooler.

pssst. i know that psu is a POS ya dun need to tell me.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a touch messier then useual, but i've been playing musical cases getting my kaveri vrm cooler.
> 
> pssst. i know that psu is a POS ya dun need to tell me.


That PSU is seriously a POS, get a X850 or Used AX850 + Sleeving rite nao








Edit: WHOOPS YOU HAZ ONE


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> That PSU is seriously a POS, get a X850 or Used AX850 + Sleeving rite nao












look at both my rigs







i got one


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at both my rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got one


I just got semi-ninjad


----------



## aboulojain

planning on a new 8320 build and doing 4.5 ghz
got 3 choices for air cooling
same price
i need your advice

1-Cooler Master V6GT CPU cooler
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v6gt/

2-Thermaltake Frio Advanced (130mm) Fan CPU Cooler
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001822

3-Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM CPU Cooler
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-612-pwm/

so what??


----------



## Mega Man

if i had to choose ? Noctura nhd14 !


----------



## aboulojain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if i had to choose ? Noctura nhd14 !


alas not an option


----------



## neurotix

I can testify to the Thermaltake Frio as I ran one for over a year before switching to an H100i.

I only had the normal Frio, not the Frio advanced, but it was incredibly solidly constructed, had thick heatpipes, and was a great cooler.

It kept my cores at 55C with 20C ambient at 4.7ghz in Prime95.


----------



## aboulojain

cool thnx


----------



## Durvelle27

Arrrrggg really missing my trusty ole 8350


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboulojain*
> 
> planning on a new 8320 build and doing 4.5 ghz
> got 3 choices for air cooling
> same price
> i need your advice
> 
> 1-Cooler Master V6GT CPU cooler
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v6gt/
> 
> 2-Thermaltake Frio Advanced (130mm) Fan CPU Cooler
> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001822
> 
> 3-Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM CPU Cooler
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-612-pwm/
> 
> so what??


You really should ask that question over in the air cooling forum. They should know more about those coolers. A quick search there found this chart with the Frio in it.

http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7f/900x900px-LL-7fa8db58_temps.jpeg


----------



## aboulojain

i need a fellow user thoughts not charts ; real life experience


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboulojain*
> 
> i need a fellow user thoughts not charts ; real life experience


what about thug life yo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

here is a conundrum for everyone.

This (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1663793) Firestrike test was done at these settings



Graphics Score 12685
Physics Score 8859
Combined Score 3437

Now this test was done at the exact same settings bar the GPU which was 1250/1500.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1664017

Graphics Score 11146
Physics Score 9948
Combined Score 3589

Can anyone tell me why this is messed up?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> here is a conundrum for everyone.
> 
> This (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1663793) Firestrike test was done at these settings
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics Score 12685
> Physics Score 8859
> Combined Score 3437
> 
> Now this test was done at the exact same settings bar the GPU which was 1250/1500.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1664017
> 
> Graphics Score 11146
> Physics Score 9948
> Combined Score 3589
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this is messed up?


Im going to say need more volts.. I haven't check into if fully,,, when you add volts to the cards.. Does it actually add the volts ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Im going to say need more volts.. I haven't check into if fully,,, when you add volts to the cards.. Does it actually add the volts ?


Yep, I was using Trixx for both runs (+100mV for 1200, +160mV for 1250), Checked it briefly in HWiNFO 64 to make sure and then closed it, When i run both cards in Firestrike my Physics score is normal (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1644041) but it is really screwy with just one.

Not too concerned with the graphics score atm, still tweaking that. But my Physics should be higher than it is...really got me stumped


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you should be able to the second post in the guide is for your board.


I still don't understand it hahahah


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, I was using Trixx for both runs (+100mV for 1200, +160mV for 1250), Checked it briefly in HWiNFO 64 to make sure and then closed it, When i run both cards in Firestrike my Physics score is normal (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1644041) but it is really screwy with just one.
> 
> Not too concerned with the graphics score atm, still tweaking that. But my Physics should be higher than it is...really got me stumped


meh you really are not that far off with the physics score


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboulojain*
> 
> i need a fellow user thoughts not charts ; real life experience


Running my 8320 with a Xigmatek Aegir : http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=99 at 4.4Ghz 1.308 V load (1.25 V CPUNB) - 41°C core.

It's majorly missed IMO as a very solid air cooler and for the price nothing comes close! It's also much better temps to noise than a 212 with an SP120. Here's the review which really sealed it for me : http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2572&page=4

Was <£35 when I bought 2 of them last year for me and the mrs to be.

Edit: Temps in HWiNFO64 after 20x Custom:6000 MB.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@ the FX/kaveri guys...

ok start talking









who is in the 4.5+ range with their kaveri? figured out the throttle?


----------



## Sadmoto

So Ive been messing with my OC again and for some reason I cannot get 4.5 prime (blend) stable like I did before, even with more voltage, but as far as stable outside of prime, there has been 0 issues, and a performance increase up to 10fps, in bf4 64p ultra settings I'd pull 40-60 fps, from 4.0 to 4.5, it was more like 55-80 almost never dropping under 60 in the same situations it would go down to 40 before.

Temps are good but it fails under prime after a few min of blend, would I see these "fails" in games and such? can an OC still be "stable" even if it doesn't pass prime? I mean I haven't gotten any hangs, hickups, thottles, downclocking, bsods, nothing.

My other thought was could it be a ram problem because i know the ram is tested as well?
I've been looking into ocing my ram, but I've noticed that when I try to go up to 1866, one of my 4gb vanishes when looking at taskmanger and cpuz, but it shows up in bios, when I switch back to 1600 all 8gb is there.

when I do small blend, I don't get any fails but the heat is way worse, and didn't want to leave it running.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Running my 8320 with a Xigmatek Aegir : http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=99 at 4.4Ghz 1.308 V load (1.25 V CPUNB) - 41°C core.
> 
> It's majorly missed IMO as a very solid air cooler and for the price nothing comes close! It's also much better temps to noise than a 212 with an SP120. Here's the review which really sealed it for me : http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2572&page=4
> 
> Was <£35 when I bought 2 of them last year for me and the mrs to be.
> 
> Edit: Temps in HWiNFO64 after 20x Custom:6000 MB.


You have the Aegir? I was looking at it last spring but got talked out of it. I passed on the Frio because it is about the noisiest cooler out there.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ the FX/kaveri guys...
> 
> ok start talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who is in the 4.5+ range with their kaveri? figured out the throttle?


Eh, need better RAM first. It's using the 2x2GB 1600 kit I had laying around. Yeaaa.... RAM bottleneck.

I wanna grab some of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231655


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, need better RAM first. It's using the 2x2GB 1600 kit I had laying around. Yeaaa.... RAM bottleneck.
> 
> I wanna grab some of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231655


in a year or so when +2400mhz ram is slightly more affordable i'm very much considering 2666 as that would put shared memory around the same speed as and dGPU memory speed (just to make sure the iGPU isn't holding anything back in the dual gpu config)

fyi 4.5-4.6 is proving to be a bit of a pain

heard decent things about those ones(what you linked), not much but its all been decent.


----------



## StrongForce

Ok so let's recap lol, 62 max safe temps, what about max safe CPU voltage? 1.4 ? is it safe for 24/7 OC on the long run or ? I got a NH-d14 so I expect to go very high lol

I'll try again with my Rig on sig


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok so let's recap lol, 62 max safe temps, what about max safe CPU voltage? 1.4 ? is it safe for 24/7 OC on the long run or ? I got a NH-d14 so I expect to go very high lol
> 
> I'll try again with my Rig on sig


You WILL hit thermal limit before voltage limit with that cooling









4.8 will be the highest you can go and that is only if you are in a cold room


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You WILL hit thermal limit before voltage limit with that cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 will be the highest you can go and that is only if you are in a cold room


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You WILL hit thermal limit before voltage limit with that cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 will be the highest you can go and that is only if you are in a cold room


Quoted for truth


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, need better RAM first. It's using the 2x2GB 1600 kit I had laying around. Yeaaa.... RAM bottleneck.
> 
> I wanna grab some of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231655


Bet these would be slightly better http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820148560


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You WILL hit thermal limit before voltage limit with that cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 will be the highest you can go and that is only if you are in a cold room


ok.. thats goood already =), my room is'nt particularly cold lol, but my case is good I put alot of fans recently added the few fans that were missing =).

Oh well even 4.7 will be great.

Can you guys just enlight me on something, I've read some guy say that to get more performance you need to overclock the NB, well I'm waiting on some guy to upload a tutorial guide for this CPU on youtube but just wanted to clarify, cause that sounded a bit weird (the fact that to get more performance not only need a CPU OC but a NB OC).


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> ok.. thats goood already =), my room is'nt particularly cold lol, but my case is good I put alot of fans recently added the few fans that were missing =).
> 
> Oh well even 4.7 will be great.
> 
> Can you guys just enlight me on something, I've read some guy say that to get more performance you need to overclock the NB, well I'm waiting on some guy to upload a tutorial guide for this CPU on youtube but just wanted to clarify, cause that sounded a bit weird (the fact that to get more performance not only need a CPU OC but a NB OC).


go into bios and screenshot everyting and we'll help u


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, need better RAM first. It's using the 2x2GB 1600 kit I had laying around. Yeaaa.... RAM bottleneck.
> 
> I wanna grab some of this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231655
> 
> 
> 
> Bet these would be slightly better http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820148560
Click to expand...

1: Not touching Crucial anything with a 500 foot pole unless it's an M4, and even then I'll take an 840 EVO over it.

2: It's 1866, not 2133, and I'm not going through the pain of overclocking RAM.

3: It's also $19 (25%) more expensive.

4: Link doesn't work, I had to search with item number. Also it's a mobile URL, which didn't help.

5: It's ugly as sin in that color, and the rig is Black/Red. If I wasn't getting the Sniper ram, I'd be getting Vengeance Pro, Dominator, Radeon Gamer, or Ripjaw Z/X.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1: Not touching Crucial anything with a 500 foot pole unless it's an M4, and even then I'll take an 840 EVO over it.
> 
> 2: It's 1866, not 2133, and I'm not going through the pain of overclocking RAM.
> 
> 3: It's also $19 (25%) more expensive.
> 
> 4: Link doesn't work, I had to search with item number. Also it's a mobile URL, which didn't help.


Lol.. well I'm not at my computer.. it's the same ics as my kit and I can set 2133 without having to do anything. Price ok.. but lower timings is still slightly better

For the color get the tactical tracers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554

There are ones with red leds too lazy to search


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1: Not touching Crucial anything with a 500 foot pole unless it's an M4, and even then I'll take an 840 EVO over it.
> 
> 2: It's 1866, not 2133, and I'm not going through the pain of overclocking RAM.
> 
> 3: It's also $19 (25%) more expensive.
> 
> 4: Link doesn't work, I had to search with item number. Also it's a mobile URL, which didn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. well I'm not at my computer.. it's the same ics as my kit and I can set 2133 without having to do anything. Price ok.. but lower timings is still slightly better
Click to expand...

Ya I think you missed #1 and #2 on the list.

Crucial is not the big-dog in anything. They do not have a big name anywhere, they are not the best anywhere. They are (normally) the cheapo ram because you can't afford a main brand. Both Corsair and G.Skill support I can depend on, and they are cheaper this time too. The only reason I even consider the Radeon series RAM is because of the special OCing stuff you get with it that goes above and beyond. Besides that, Kingston and Mushkin are both higher on the list than Crucial, and I'm not considering them either.

Also your one kit does not reflect on the company in total.

If I wanted to pay that much, and didn't mind an "off brand", I'd jump straight onto the GEIL bus with 2666 11-13-13-32.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144670

^ Still cheaper than the Crucial.


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone think I'm being out of line here? : http://www.overclock.net/t/1464648/i-have-a-golden-8350-on-water-what-should-i-do


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone think I'm being out of line here? : http://www.overclock.net/t/1464648/i-have-a-golden-8350-on-water-what-should-i-do


no I think your fine, its mixed information and I don't think he knows that the "stable standard" is some time in prime at least from what I've read on OCN, I know some people say an hr of blend is good, some say 12 hours, I personally don't do over an hour in prime and haven't had problems with OC's after that, I see it as un-needed heat and power consumption, prime is a good stresser and for most people they won't ever stress their cpu to what prime does, even in that hour.

I made a post on here earlier about my OC as well. I used to be able to be prime stable at 4.5 with 1.375v, but after lowering it back to 4.0 on stock volts and just recently going back to 4.5, its no longer prime stable even with up to 1.5v







, everything else is perfect with the 1.375v, no bsods, hangs, hicups, and even extra performance in some games when compared to 4.0ghz, but when prime is running for more then 10 min, one core will get the illegalsumout and cause the rest to fail after.

also I'm curious about my LLC settings and was wondering how to disable if able.
the setting options I get are Standard / Low / Medium / High / Extreme / Normal / Auto
and I have 0 idea what any of those settings relate to number wise, I cannot for the life of me find any guide, pdf or anything that tells me what does what.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone think I'm being out of line here? : http://www.overclock.net/t/1464648/i-have-a-golden-8350-on-water-what-should-i-do


Saw it. Laughed. Have fun.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> no I think your fine, its mixed information and I don't think he knows that the "stable standard" is some time in prime at least from what I've read on OCN, I know some people say an hr of blend is good, some say 12 hours, I personally don't do over an hour in prime and haven't had problems with OC's after that, I see it as un-needed heat and power consumption, prime is a good stresser and for most people they won't ever stress their cpu to what prime does, even in that hour.
> 
> I made a post on here earlier about my OC as well. I used to be able to be prime stable at 4.5 with 1.375v, but after lowering it back to 4.0 on stock volts and just recently going back to 4.5, its no longer prime stable even with up to 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , everything else is perfect with the 1.375v, no bsods, hangs, hicups, and even extra performance in some games when compared to 4.0ghz, but when prime is running for more then 10 min, one core will get the illegalsumout and cause the rest to fail after.
> 
> also I'm curious about my LLC settings and was wondering how to disable if able.
> the setting options I get are Standard / Low / Medium / High / Extreme / Normal / Auto
> and I have 0 idea what any of those settings relate to number wise, I cannot for the life of me find any guide, pdf or anything that tells me what does what.


the llc settings go kinda like this.. lower settings = voltage drop under load higher settings will eventually lead to voltage increase under load on the cpu...

As far as you being unstable at 4.5 now, what have you tried so far... bus OC'ing, or just multi or both? just wondering.. sometimes the memory/ cpu/nb can get in the way. Not trying to say you don't know what you are doing, just curious mostly.. I've been fighting the good fight to get to 5ghz and pass any stability test... and have finally got one to pass ITB avx on standard... but even with my custom loop cooling I can't run prime more than a few mins. 4.8's a breeze though.. ran prime earlier as long as I could do without my pc and it was going along fine, but it takes 1.53 vcore ...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the llc settings go kinda like this.. lower settings = voltage drop under load higher settings will eventually lead to voltage increase under load on the cpu...
> 
> As far as you being unstable at 4.5 now, what have you tried so far... bus OC'ing, or just multi or both? just wondering.. sometimes the memory/ cpu/nb can get in the way.


ok so if I went less drop I'd want like high or extreme?

just multi OCing right now I've just been doing 4.0 at stock volts, 200x 20.50, since I cant get 4.5 "stable"
I tried to OC memory but I went back to stock (1600 ddr3, 9-9-9-24-T2/ 1.5v) but didnt get very far, one of my 4gb sticks would vanish when trying for 1866.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464424/attempting-to-oc-my-g-skill-1600-ddr3-4gb-x2-any-help-appreciated
NB freq is 2200 on stock voltage of 1.175v
HT is 2400


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> ok so if I went less drop I'd want like high or extreme?
> 
> just multi OCing right now I've just been doing 4.0 at stock volts, 200x 20.50, since I cant get 4.5 "stable"
> I tried to OC memory but I went back to stock (1600 ddr3, 9-9-9-24-T2/ 1.5v) but didnt get very far, one of my 4gb sticks would vanish when trying for 1866.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464424/attempting-to-oc-my-g-skill-1600-ddr3-4gb-x2-any-help-appreciated
> NB freq is 2200 on stock voltage of 1.175v
> HT is 2400


my board offers a very high setting that give just a small boost in voltage under load... generally the idea is to set it where you neither get a bump in voltage or a drop in voltage under load... but you can stabilize OC's sometimes by using higher setters.. but in my opinion that's not a good idea... I personally recommend to set it where experience the least voltage change when going from idle to full load... usually this will be on one of the higher settings... I'm thinking for you it would be "high"

not sure why your OC isn't stable then if you are just using multiplier... but someone here will likely know what to do.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Opinions guys... is this good for 4.8 ghz or bad... I've been working on different ways to come at OC'ing to see how it affects performance... this particular method used 252 bus speed with the closest settings to stock, but still over stock settings on memory, cpu/nb and HT


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my board offers a very high setting that give just a small boost in voltage under load... generally the idea is to set it where you neither get a bump in voltage or a drop in voltage under load... but you can stabilize OC's sometimes by using higher setters.. but in my opinion that's not a good idea... I personally recommend to set it where experience the least voltage change when going from idle to full load... usually this will be on one of the higher settings... I'm thinking for you it would be "high"


So i misspoke, I dont have a high settings
it goes in this order

Standard -> low -> medium -> extreme -> Normal -> Auto

pretty much everything gives me a drop and wont ever go to the voltage I set (1.4v) it'll run at like 1.368 or 1.355 when under load.
extreme though. gave a boost up to 1.5v and crashes my computer, so no going there.

Why is it so hard to just get a cpu to run on the voltage you set.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

question for the seasoned vets here.

my kaveri seems to be bound and determined to throttle during 3DM even @ stock settings.

even with hwinfo open and temps in check thing just wants to clock down.

my question is which to RMA? Motherboard or processor? i've got direct replacement for 2 more days. and i KNOW they don't have another one of my boards on hands.

advice?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So i misspoke, I dont have a high settings
> it goes in this order
> 
> Standard -> low -> medium -> extreme -> Normal -> Auto
> 
> pretty much everything gives me a drop and wont ever go to the voltage I set (1.4v) it'll run at like 1.368 or 1.355 when under load.
> extreme though. gave a boost up to 1.5v and crashes my computer, so no going there.
> 
> Why is it so hard to just get a cpu to run on the voltage you set.


not very good llc then .... whichever gives you the least drop then... probably medium or auto.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> question for the seasoned vets here.
> 
> my kaveri seems to be bound and determined to throttle during 3DM even @ stock settings.
> 
> even with hwinfo open and temps in check thing just wants to clock down.
> 
> my question is which to RMA? Motherboard or processor? i've got direct replacement for 2 more days. and i KNOW they don't have another one of my boards on hands.
> 
> advice?


mmmm

well you probably will need to give us a little more info... but i can think of 3 causes of temp throttling without even having a defective part.

1) socket temp too high
2) vrm temp too high
3) cpu temp too high

now lets apply it to your build.

-Your case has a cutout behind the cpu socket on the motherboard tray. put a 120/140mm fan behind the tray blowing on the back of the socket. just figure out something temperary. This should take down your socket temps a solid 10C all by itself. Don't worry about making everything look nice just yet. we need to find the source of the heat... so if you need to keep the sidepannel off to make this work, do it.

-put a 120/140mm fan directly over the vrm/nb heatsinks on your motherboard. Use two sided tape, string, whatever, just make sure it blows down on that part of your board.

-make sure the h100i is set to max power... take it off the cpu, clean both the bottom of the sink and top of the cpu till they both shine. use rubbing alcohol and qtips... reapply thermal grease/paste... there are a million and one guides on the net for how to do this properly. i prefer the "bead" method. do it a few times, taking the sink off to check the paste to see if it's on right. clean the cpu and sink and do it again. you do NOT want to put the sink back onto the same paste even if you got the right amount on it. That will form airbubbles in the paste which will kill the thermal transfer.

If you try all 3 of these and your cpu is still overheating and temp throttling i'd return both parts. As it could be either causing the problem (likely the mb, usually the quality control on CPUs is too good to make a bum one all that common. That said your symptoms could be either)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> mmmm
> 
> well you probably will need to give us a little more info... but i can think of 3 causes of temp throttling without even having a defective part.
> 
> 1) socket temp too high
> 2) vrm temp too high
> 3) cpu temp too high
> 
> now lets apply it to your build.
> 
> -Your case has a cutout behind the cpu socket on the motherboard tray. put a 120/140mm fan behind the tray blowing on the back of the socket. just figure out something temperary. This should take down your socket temps a solid 10C all by itself. Don't worry about making everything look nice just yet. we need to find the source of the heat... so if you need to keep the sidepannel off to make this work, do it.
> 
> -put a 120/140mm fan directly over the vrm/nb heatsinks on your motherboard. Use two sided tape, string, whatever, just make sure it blows down on that part of your board.
> 
> -make sure the h100i is set to max power... take it off the cpu, clean both the bottom of the sink and top of the cpu till they both shine. use rubbing alcohol and qtips... reapply thermal grease/paste... there are a million and one guides on the net for how to do this properly. i prefer the "bead" method. do it a few times, taking the sink off to check the paste to see if it's on right. clean the cpu and sink and do it again. you do NOT want to put the sink back onto the same paste even if you got the right amount on it. That will form airbubbles in the paste which will kill the thermal transfer.
> 
> If you try all 3 of these and your cpu is still overheating and temp throttling i'd return both parts. As it could be either causing the problem (likely the mb, usually the quality control on CPUs is too good to make a bum one all that common. That said your symptoms could be either)


ya that what is bugging me

cooling is way more then adaquate for stock. 8 fans going.

one blowing on the VRM from the top, another blowing on the socket from behind. h100i on the chip. (its been mounted 3 time, the tim imprint looks good.. not the issue)


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya that what is bugging me
> 
> cooling is way more then adaquate for stock. 8 fans going.
> 
> one blowing on the VRM from the top, another blowing on the socket from behind. h100i on the chip. (its been mounted 3 time, the tim imprint looks good.. not the issue)


sounds like you got it... before returning the cpu/mb i'd try the stock heatsink on the cpu. See if that fixes it. we need to rule out a defective h100i before we start to ship stuff back.

that said my money is on the motherboard being the issue. However with just 2 days left for returns.... i'd just send them both back.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone think I'm being out of line here? : http://www.overclock.net/t/1464648/i-have-a-golden-8350-on-water-what-should-i-do


nopes


----------



## aboulojain

i think i will get the hyper 612
what about the asus m5a97 r2.0
how far can i squeeze out of the 8320?
I know there exist better mobo yet money is an issue
hope to get 4.3 stable


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboulojain*
> 
> i think i will get the hyper 612
> what about the asus m5a97 r2.0
> how far can i squeeze out of the 8320?
> I know there exist better mobo yet money is an issue
> hope to get 4.3 stable


4.4 max maybe 4.5 on that cooler


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Which values are you looking for? I can tell you as most of the values I can screenie them
> 
> Ok guys its almost trigger time I am now trying to crunch my teeth around which one I want
> 
> Haf Stacker
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119290
> 
> Corsair 750D
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139024
> 
> Fractal
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352035
> 
> Leaning towards the stacker I know Kyad says stacker any other inputs?


I would pick the HAF Stacker. I got one and love it. There is so much you can do with it, add extra modules too.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I would pick the HAF Stacker. I got one and love it. There is so much you can do with it, add extra modules too.


Yeah I ended up ordering it with more sickle flow fans.. Not the best fans but they are pretty decent and they where only $10 each


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You have the Aegir? I was looking at it last spring but got talked out of it. I passed on the Frio because it is about the noisiest cooler out there.


I do indeed - it just has a really good price / performance ratio. And if anything sticking, 2x SP120s on it made a couple of ° difference, while a lot louder.


----------



## aboulojain

any one got this combination to report any problems
8320/asus m5a97 r2.0


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboulojain*
> 
> any one got this combination to report any problems
> 8320/asus m5a97 r2.0


Someone will correct me if i'm wrong but it should run fine. Think they run a 4+1 VRM config, so overclocking an octo-core on that board is probably not advisable! (it can be done, and people will say 'I have so you can') but if you want minimise risks - don't go pushing it!

NB: especially without active VRM cooling


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Someone will correct me if i'm wrong but it should run fine. Think they run a 4+1 VRM config, so overclocking an octo-core on that board is probably not advisable! (it can be done, and people will say 'I have so you can') but if you want minimise risks - don't go pushing it!
> 
> NB: especially without active VRM cooling


Yeah vim cooling is the weakest point


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah vim cooling is the weakest point


Think it's the same VRM setup as my old M5N97 Pro - and that couldn't keep feeding my 1090t @ 4Ghz - would shut down as VRMs ran HOT! (even with spot cooling)

Edit: Typo


----------



## Melcar

4+1 I don't know, but with 4+2 it can be done. Just not a lot. Max for me is 4.4GHz, and that´s mostly due to CPU temps. I agree on the NB overclocking though. Best not to touch that (mine won't go above 2.4GHz without strange things happening).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> 4+1 I don't know, but with 4+2 it can be done. Just not a lot. Max for me is 4.4GHz, and that´s mostly due to CPU temps. I agree on the NB overclocking though. Best not to touch that (mine won't go above 2.4GHz without strange things happening).


The + number is Chipset VRMs by the way.

4+2 = 4 for CPU, 2 for Northbridge.

If the VRMs are the same, then the CPU itself should be the same.


----------



## jason387

What about overclocking the fx 6300 on a 4+1 phase mobo??? How safe is that???


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboulojain*
> 
> any one got this combination to report any problems
> 8320/asus m5a97 r2.0


As the veterans here can attest to, I've been to hell and back with my M5A97 Evo trying to squeeze amazing overclocks out of the barely mediocre board. So let's be honest, it's a good board, but not for overclocks. At least get the Evo or Pro if you must have the A97.

But save yourself the hard lesson I learned, and pay the extra $40 or so and at least get the M5A99fx Pro.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> As the veterans here can attest to, I've been to hell and back with my M5A97 Evo trying to squeeze amazing overclocks out of the barely mediocre board. So let's be honest, it's a good board, but not for overclocks. At least get the Evo or Pro if you must have the A97.
> 
> But save yourself the hard lesson I learned, and pay the extra $40 or so and at least get the M5A99fx Pro.


I miss my EVO. Was a trooper


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboulojain*
> 
> i think i will get the hyper 612
> what about the asus m5a97 r2.0
> how far can i squeeze out of the 8320?
> I know there exist better mobo yet money is an issue
> hope to get 4.3 stable


I got 4.3 from mine with a +0.10v offset on the CPU. Can do 4.4, but temps. hold me back. Could probably do a bit more if I ever decide to go back to water.
The NB does not want to go above 2.4GHz. Trying to clock it higher results in errors in Prime and OCCT. Pumping more than 1.3v and I start getting red artifacts all over the screen and random shutdowns.
Running 4x8GB 1333MHz RAM sticks that I clocked to 1600MHz with no problem. The sticks themselves can't do more without some serious voltage, so I have not bothered to overclock the RAM much.


----------



## Sold13xr

Hi guys I just wanna ask some questions, I got a weird problem, sometimes when I open the CPU-Z to check stuff I get higher cpu speed then I set it to be here is some pictures what I mean.

This is how it looks normaly



This how it looks when I close and open CPU-Z a few times and I get 100mhz faster speed from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz it looks like the FSB goes from 200 to 205 for some weird reason, it stays like that for 1 second then goes back to 4.5ghz, sometimes I even get 4.4ghz then it goes back to 4.5ghz hope u get my point.



The board is Asus M5A97 PRO Yes it is stable I have all power saving features off have right settings it doesnt matter what speed im on this throttle thing will occur, what can the reason be?


----------



## jason387

The option to change the FSB is left on AUTO. Change it to manual and keep it at 200.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The option to change the FSB is left on AUTO. Change it to manual and keep it at 200.


I have it on Manual and set on 200.


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The option to change the FSB is left on AUTO. Change it to manual and keep it at 200.


sorry double post.


----------



## Melcar

Some fluctuation is normal in readings from software, though I have never experienced 5 whole MHz changes like that (or let alone whole a GHz).


----------



## Rooah

Okay, so I decided to try doing a CPU Bus Frequency overclock after having successfully done a multiplier overclock up to 4.4 Ghz on my 8320. Currently I am at 4.2 Ghz but I noticed something odd . . . maybe. I'm not totally familiar with 8320's and their stock voltages but mine was sitting under what I have seen for every other 8320 so far.

http://puu.sh/6MisL.png

I'm only hitting a max VCore of 1.152 under 100% load during Prime 95 and is completely stable.

Granted this isn't a very high overclock, but from what I've seen stock voltages aren't this low normally. Or am I just not getting something?

Also, fairly new to overclocking, this is my first Mobo that even has VRM cooling









*Edit: HWMonitor shows 1.26 max but during Prime it stayed consistent at 1.152

My Rig:
AMD FX 8320
Asus M5A99x
Corsair H100i
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8Gb 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 single stick
Samsung 120Gb SSD
WD Black 1TB
EVGA Geforce gtx 660
Corsair HX850


----------



## Red1776

Hi Guys,
some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
More later...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
> The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
> More later...


ive just wet my pants

cheers for this

love ya too


----------



## orlfman

http://i.imgur.com/w4HHzNH.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CcYLtZb.jpg

Yay! I just got my 8350 up and running! So far I'm loving it!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
> The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
> More later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive just wet my pants
> 
> cheers for this
> 
> love ya too
Click to expand...

hehe, Hey Gurty
yeah I have worked very hard on this to make it happen and the folks at AMD have been just great.

....btw...love you too man!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, Hey Gurty
> yeah I have worked very hard on this to make it happen and the folks at AMD have been just great.
> 
> ....btw...love you too man!


If ya that well in with amd fancy giving one of them a ham shank for a release on steamroller


----------



## gammaray

Hi again,
i got 2 8320 home, should i use one over another for OCing purpose?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> Hi again,
> i got 2 8320 home, should i use one over another for OCing purpose?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HOw would we know???

Easier if u just test em both and u tell us!!!!


----------



## Anthropolis

Looking for an app that can raise the multiplier of individual cores (or a module, pair of cores). AMD Overdrive looks like it does that with 8xxx chips (according to the overclocking pdf guide from AMD) but those options are greyed out for me. I can lock some lower with PS Check but not raise them. :/ I'm probably doing it wrong lol.


----------



## gammaray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HOw would we know???
> 
> Easier if u just test em both and u tell us!!!!


i don't know, that's why i asked! maybe the batch number says something?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
> The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
> More later...


Red I am happy to see you back at work on a project. Are those MSI 290X's reference cards. I know they make a mean variety of the 290x with 3 fans that looks very cool.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> i don't know, that's why i asked! maybe the batch number says something?


too many varibles to be able to give an exact answer...well thats what i think anyhow


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> i don't know, that's why i asked! maybe the batch number says something?
> 
> 
> 
> too many varibles to be able to give an exact answer...well thats what i think anyhow
Click to expand...

Money's on the 1345 clocking better.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
> The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
> More later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red I am happy to see you back at work on a project. Are those MSI 290X's reference cards. I know they make a mean variety of the 290x with 3 fans that looks very cool.
Click to expand...

Hey Os








They follow the reference design so I can block them. I am ordering the heatkillers, bridge as we speak. this addition comes with a pretty snazzy ventilated backplate as well. There is a whole story of how and why this project came to fruition.
this is a closer look at them for now.
http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R9-290X-GAMING-4G.html#overview


----------



## orlfman

Anyone know whats better to use and the most accurate to monitor temps? Core Temp? HWMonitor?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/w4HHzNH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/CcYLtZb.jpg
> 
> Yay! I just got my 8350 up and running! So far I'm loving it!


That is only a 4 pipe heat sink, so I predict another cooler is in your future. I started with an Arctic A30 and then moved up to a twin tower.

How do you like that case? I'm thinking about get a C70 too.

EDIT: I prefer HWiNFO64. Others may prefer something else.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
> The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
> More later...


I just checked the tracking number on that package, it seems there's been a mistake. Pretty sure it was supposed to go to cssorkinman







.
Looks like a lot of fun Red, any hints as to what FM2+ motherboard you are going to use in the review?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
> The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
> More later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the tracking number on that package, it seems there's been a mistake. Pretty sure it was supposed to go to cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Looks like a lot of fun Red, any hints as to what FM2+ motherboard you are going to use in the review?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> some of you may remember that I had eluded that I was working on a big project with AMD products, however II wanted to wait until it was a done deal. Well its a done deal. After presenting a detailed project outline and proposal regarding AMD in the high performance/enthusiast market, I have been given a very wide latitude to work with.
> The first package arrived today from AMD containing 4 x MSI R290X gaming graphic cards (seen below) ...and yes they are compatible with full coverage water blocks. I will also be covering the latest 7000 series and FM2+ A10 APU's as well as other aspects. This will be a several part project that will not be your typical "review" and will include WC'd and quadfire amongst much more.
> More later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the tracking number on that package, it seems there's been a mistake. Pretty sure it was supposed to go to cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Looks like a lot of fun Red, any hints as to what FM2+ motherboard you are going to use in the review?
Click to expand...

I believe they are sending me an ASUS for the FM2+


----------



## Durvelle27

Drool over it









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Drool over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


Not sure how to tell you this, but... I don't even need to try to make a more worthy-of-drool score, it just happens.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7189493

No GPU OC, normal 4.8 Ghz cpu, usual 32GB 1600 RAM.

Someday I'll get my 1866 RAM back from RMA, kick up the CPU to 5.2, see how far the GPUs will go and obliterate that, but I really don't have a reason to.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not sure how to tell you this, but... I don't even need to try to make a more worthy-of-drool score, it just happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7189493
> 
> No GPU OC, normal 4.8 Ghz cpu, usual 32GB 1600 RAM.
> 
> Someday I'll get my 1866 RAM back from RMA, kick up the CPU to 5.2, see how far the GPUs will go and obliterate that, but I really don't have a reason to.


3x GPUs vs 1x









also physics score looks low for 4.8GHz


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 3x GPUs vs 1x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also physics score looks low for 4.8GHz


MUS B WINDOWS HATE POINT ONE. Begging incoming.

DURVELLE, WE NEED YOU BACK, PLEASE CAWM TO AMD! We have red cookies and free FX-51s for everyone


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is only a 4 pipe heat sink, so I predict another cooler is in your future. I started with an Arctic A30 and then moved up to a twin tower.
> 
> How do you like that case? I'm thinking about get a C70 too.
> 
> EDIT: I prefer HWiNFO64. Others may prefer something else.


So far I've been liking my C70. Its a great mid size case. The only thing i don't like about it is the air flow through the hard drive cages. There really isn't any since corsair made the air holes so small. If I add the top one back in the only thing blowing air into my case would be my one 140mm fan on the side... which is aimed right at my video card.

I was thinking of getting the H100. I just got the 212 evo for now since I don't have it overclocked but once I do I'll probably pick up the H100.

Never herd of HWiNFO64 before. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> MUS B WINDOWS HATE POINT ONE. Begging incoming.
> 
> DURVELLE, WE NEED YOU BACK, PLEASE CAWM TO AMD! We have red cookies and free FX-51s for everyone


Don't worry i have a few AMD CPUs in my arsenal


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not sure how to tell you this, but... I don't even need to try to make a more worthy-of-drool score, it just happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7189493
> 
> No GPU OC, normal 4.8 Ghz cpu, usual 32GB 1600 RAM.
> 
> Someday I'll get my 1866 RAM back from RMA, kick up the CPU to 5.2, see how far the GPUs will go and obliterate that, but I really don't have a reason to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x GPUs vs 1x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also physics score looks low for 4.8GHz
Click to expand...

My CPU and all 3 GPUs cost only $100 more than a 4770k and a 780, and I didn't overclock the cards at all.









Plus as X-Alt guessed, Win8.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My CPU and all 3 GPUs cost only $100 more than a 4770k and a 780, and I didn't overclock the cards at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus as X-Alt guessed, Win8.


yea but more power, more heat, less expanadability

My 8350 @4.8GHz got

Physics Score 8683

Windows 8.1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765974


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My CPU and all 3 GPUs cost only $100 more than a 4770k and a 780, and I didn't overclock the cards at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus as X-Alt guessed, Win8.
> 
> 
> 
> yea but more power, more heat, less expanadability
> 
> My 8350 @4.8GHz got
> 
> Physics Score 8683
> 
> Windows 8.1
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765974
Click to expand...

I could double your GPU score with ease, I can actually Litecoin mine (and do) which not only pays for the month's power bill in under a day but also pays for the cards themselves (actually I'm well beyond that point), and I have Mantle to look forward to.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I could double your GPU score with ease, I can actually Litecoin mine (and do) which not only pays for the month's power bill in under a day but also pays for the cards themselves (actually I'm well beyond that point), and I have Mantle to look forward to.


true but when i add a second 780 your 7990+7970 won't keep up







and ehh mining is ok. If i was really interested i would have kept my R9 290. And mantle hasn't shown me much yet as its still maturing. Until then its not worth it for me for 5-10% increase. OC FTW lol


----------



## anubis1127

Ah, yes, the age ole debate.

You guys are both right, they all allow you to play games.

@KyadCK CUDA mining PTS isn't too bad either, btw.


----------



## cssorkinman

Pshh, GTX 780? I use one of them for a physx card


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pshh, GTX 780? I use one of them for a physx card


and they said my 580 would be overkill for a physx card LMAO

cssorkin your rock dude!

did you ever get those x2's and the 9800+ working together?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pshh, GTX 780? I use one of them for a physx card


I know you were joking, but I have literally done that. Just for lulz though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I could double your GPU score with ease, I can actually Litecoin mine (and do) which not only pays for the month's power bill in under a day but also pays for the cards themselves (actually I'm well beyond that point), and I have Mantle to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true but when i add a second 780 your 7990+7970 won't keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ehh mining is ok. If i was really interested i would have kept my R9 290. And mantle hasn't shown me much yet as its still maturing. Until then its not worth it for me for 5-10% increase. OC FTW lol
Click to expand...

Except for the 500% increase I get in starswarm. I'm actually streaming it now since I'm bored and I'm GPU limited. On low graphical settings. Try to match me.










As a side note, nVidia scaling sucks. Your 780s would be lucky to tie my cards if you could find another that does 1300.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sold13xr*
> 
> Hi guys I just wanna ask some questions, I got a weird problem, sometimes when I open the CPU-Z to check stuff I get higher cpu speed then I set it to be here is some pictures what I mean.
> 
> This is how it looks normaly
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This how it looks when I close and open CPU-Z a few times and I get 100mhz faster speed from 4.5ghz to 4.6ghz it looks like the FSB goes from 200 to 205 for some weird reason, it stays like that for 1 second then goes back to 4.5ghz, sometimes I even get 4.4ghz then it goes back to 4.5ghz hope u get my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board is Asus M5A97 PRO Yes it is stable I have all power saving features off have right settings it doesnt matter what speed im on this throttle thing will occur, what can the reason be?


Normal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Anyone know whats better to use and the most accurate to monitor temps? Core Temp? HWMonitor?


hwinfo64/32
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Drool over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


why it is really low for a semi top of line card.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1425869
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734640


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pshh, GTX 780? I use one of them for a physx card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they said my 580 would be overkill for a physx card LMAO
> 
> cssorkin your rock dude!
> 
> did you ever get those x2's and the 9800+ working together?
Click to expand...

lol

I spent about 3 or 4 hours trying to get the 4870 X2's to play ball with my 3770K/Z68FTW combo. It seems that one GPU on the older 4870 has some issues







( had to overvolt it to run at stock speeds and it would still flip out occasionally - folding with those cards was a bad idea). My patience eventually ran out and I plopped one of my newer cards in for some testing. So the answer is ....no








I may give it another go soon, my hours at work have been cut sharply = bored and no money for new toys.....lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except for the 500% increase I get in starswarm. I'm actually streaming it now since I'm bored and I'm GPU limited. On low graphical settings. Try to match me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, nVidia scaling sucks. Your 780s would be lucky to tie my cards if you could find another that does 1300.


I'm pretty sure I can as its just an oridanary reference 780 watercooled with a ASIC of 62.6%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Normal
> hwinfo64/32
> why it is really low for a semi top of line card.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1425869
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734640


Please not his benchmarks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pshh, GTX 780? I use one of them for a physx card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were joking, but I have literally done that. Just for lulz though.
Click to expand...

Very nice lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except for the 500% increase I get in starswarm. I'm actually streaming it now since I'm bored and I'm GPU limited. On low graphical settings. Try to match me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, nVidia scaling sucks. Your 780s would be lucky to tie my cards if you could find another that does 1300.


what resolution are you [email protected] vs what you are streaming @?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except for the 500% increase I get in starswarm. I'm actually streaming it now since I'm bored and I'm GPU limited. On low graphical settings. Try to match me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, nVidia scaling sucks. Your 780s would be lucky to tie my cards if you could find another that does 1300.
> 
> 
> 
> what resolution are you [email protected] vs what you are streaming @?
Click to expand...

Low preset 1080p. It normally streams at 1410x768 downscaled from my eyefinity res (3526x1920), but in this case it scaled down to 768x432 since I didn't change the ratio when I changed monitors.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low preset 1080p. It normally streams at 1410x768 downscaled from my eyefinity res (3526x1920), but in this case it scaled down to 768x432 since I didn't change the ratio when I changed monitors.


damn... xfire isn't working on that yet is it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low preset 1080p. It normally streams at 1410x768 downscaled from my eyefinity res (3526x1920), but in this case it scaled down to 768x432 since I didn't change the ratio when I changed monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> damn... xfire isn't working on that yet is it?
Click to expand...

No. That is with a single GPU on my 7990 at 1000/1500.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No. That is with a single GPU on my 7990 at 1000/1500.


Not using the 7970 I sold you? I hope its still OK.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No. That is with a single GPU on my 7990 at 1000/1500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not using the 7970 I sold you? I hope its still OK.
Click to expand...

Of course I am. See? It's pretty!









But the 7990 is the primary card due to being in the loop, and StarSwarm doesn't support Crossfire yet. So for now, it's 1st half of the 7990 only. When Crossfire is added I'll try to find the balance between CPU and GPU limitations, but for now I just cant get out from under the GPU bottleneck.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Of course I am. See? It's pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the 7990 is the primary card due to being in the loop, and StarSwarm doesn't support Crossfire yet. So for now, it's 1st half of the 7990 only. When Crossfire is added I'll try to find the balance between CPU and GPU limitations, but for now I just cant get out from under the GPU bottleneck.










Awesome!


----------



## rduffy123

Been playing around with mine at bit seems i can run stable at 4.5 with no increase in core. Gonna see how far I can get over the next few days.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rduffy123*
> 
> Been playing around with mine at bit seems i can run stable at 4.5 with no increase in core. Gonna see how far I can get over the next few days.


For some reason when i reset my BIOS or update my BIOS or load default settings it goes to 1.412 default but then when i restart it automatically sets my Vcore to 1.212 default and i an even undervolt that at 3.5 to get even lower vcore and my load temps to like 35C on a H100i With ambiens of like 65F-70F. The thing i don't understand is why is my default 1.212 and not 1.412 that it should be in my Bios? I run 4.5ghz @ 1.264 and 1.312 load. Max temps of 45C Max, usually 42C


----------



## rduffy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> For some reason when i reset my BIOS or update my BIOS or load default settings it goes to 1.412 default but then when i restart it automatically sets my Vcore to 1.212 default and i an even undervolt that at 3.5 to get even lower vcore and my load temps to like 35C on a H100i With ambiens of like 65F-70F. The thing i don't understand is why is my default 1.212 and not 1.412 that it should be in my Bios? I run 4.5ghz @ 1.264 and 1.312 load. Max temps of 45C Max, usually 42C


My settings stay. HWI says 1.37 core and temps ate 40c in prime with h100 at level 2 and only 1 120 blowing out of case.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Low preset 1080p. It normally streams at 1410x768 downscaled from my eyefinity res (3526x1920), but in this case it scaled down to 768x432 since I didn't change the ratio when I changed monitors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Re-ran Starswarm after doing a proper DDU and re-installing the 14.1 Driver
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DirectX
> 
> 
> 
> Oxide Games
> Star Swarm Stress Test - ©2013
> C:\Users\Sgt Bilko\Documents\Star Swarm\Output_14_02_06_2137.txt
> Version 1.00
> 02/06/2014 21:37
> ===========================================================
> 
> == Hardware Configuration =================================
> GPU: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
> CPU: AuthenticAMD
> AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
> Physical Cores: 4
> Logical Cores: 8
> Physical Memory: 17138200576
> Allocatable Memory: 8796092891136
> ===========================================================
> 
> == Configuration ==========================================
> API: DirectX
> Scenario: ScenarioRTS.csv
> User Input: Disabled
> Resolution: 1920x1080
> Fullscreen: True
> GameCore Update: 16.6 ms
> Bloom Quality: High
> PointLight Quality: High
> ToneCurve Quality: High
> Glare Overdraw: 16
> Shading Samples: 64
> Shade Quality: Mid
> Deferred Contexts: Disabled
> Temporal AA Duration: 16
> Temporal AA Time Slice: 2
> Detailed Frame Info: Off
> ===========================================================
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 1634
> 
> Average FPS: 4.54
> Average Unit Count: 3294
> Maximum Unit Count: 5607
> Average Batches/MS: 395.06
> Maximum Batches/MS: 440.00
> Average Batch Count: 88139
> Maximum Batch Count: 175779
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mantle
> 
> 
> 
> Oxide Games
> Star Swarm Stress Test - ©2013
> C:\Users\Sgt Bilko\Documents\Star Swarm\Output_14_02_06_2144.txt
> Version 1.00
> 02/06/2014 21:44
> ===========================================================
> 
> == Hardware Configuration =================================
> GPU: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
> CPU: AuthenticAMD
> AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
> Physical Cores: 4
> Logical Cores: 8
> Physical Memory: 17138200576
> Allocatable Memory: 8796092891136
> ===========================================================
> 
> == Configuration ==========================================
> API: Mantle
> Scenario: ScenarioRTS.csv
> User Input: Disabled
> Resolution: 1920x1080
> Fullscreen: True
> GameCore Update: 16.6 ms
> Bloom Quality: High
> PointLight Quality: High
> ToneCurve Quality: High
> Glare Overdraw: 16
> Shading Samples: 64
> Shade Quality: Mid
> Deferred Contexts: Disabled
> Temporal AA Duration: 16
> Temporal AA Time Slice: 2
> Detailed Frame Info: Off
> ===========================================================
> 
> == Results ================================================
> Test Duration: 360 Seconds
> Total Frames: 10891
> 
> Average FPS: 30.25
> Average Unit Count: 4275
> Maximum Unit Count: 5542
> Average Batches/MS: 2616.47
> Maximum Batches/MS: 6716.91
> Average Batch Count: 87361
> Maximum Batch Count: 158201
> ===========================================================
> 
> 
> 
> I know this Bench is made to show off Mantle but i really can't help but be impressed with a 566.3 % increase in fps.
> 
> I can't wait until we get a game that isn't riddled with bugs that has Mantle enabled


I haven't overclocked the 290 yet but i'm damn impressed with the results considering the 8350 was running at 4.6Ghz


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I haven't overclocked the 290 yet but i'm damn impressed with the results considering the 8350 was running at 4.6Ghz


Mantle is broken for me so far. If I try to enable it with BF4 I crash within minutes. The DX API works fine though.


----------



## Mega Man

it is a known issue with cfx bf4 and mantle

I If you disable cfx Will work


----------



## Sold13xr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Some fluctuation is normal in readings from software, though I have never experienced 5 whole MHz changes like that (or let alone whole a GHz).


How can I check if its software issue or motherboard?


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey everyone wanted to drop in and say hey. Been working but when I stopped commenting here the last talk I heard was about lapping I saw some pics of that but what about the delidding?


----------



## Vencenzo

I see I'm not alone with mantle issues...
I lost my FPS rate in bf4 simply going to beta drivers, 110 down to 44 and mantle crashes bf4 when I enable it. I tried removal tool and combing registry, but when i reverted to 13 series non beta drivers I got 66 fps tops instead of 110 and now I get a multi colored screen of death when I run a second a monitor with no windows open. Seems to be power saving bug where the card tries to downclock/performance mode switch frequently during play. Other games give me a black screen lockup occasionally if I don't disable second monitor. Format time.

This issue is universal across the 8350 rigs I built for people, so any insight on what might be happening here would be great. Phone is spammed with multi colored screens of death. Every build has these things in common : Fsb overclocks, raid 0 ssds, 8gb memory, bf4, dual monitors, tried to upgrade to mantle drivers.

When google fails me there is always the Kyad/Megaman backup plan


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hey everyone wanted to drop in and say hey. Been working but when I stopped commenting here the last talk I heard was about lapping I saw some pics of that but what about the delidding?


FX is soldered.

Rip apart a soldered chip at your own parel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I see I'm not alone with mantle issues...
> I lost my FPS rate in bf4 simply going to beta drivers, 110 down to 44 and mantle crashes bf4 when I enable it. I tried removal tool and combing registry, but when i reverted to 13 series non beta drivers I got 66 fps tops instead of 110 and now I get a multi colored screen of death when I run a second a monitor with no windows open. Seems to be power saving bug where the card tries to downclock/performance mode switch frequently during play. Other games give me a black screen lockup occasionally if I don't disable second monitor. Format time.
> 
> This issue is universal across the 8350 rigs I built for people, so any insight on what might be happening here would be great. Phone is spammed with multi colored screens of death. Every build has these things in common : Fsb overclocks, raid 0 ssds, 8gb memory, bf4, dual monitors, tried to upgrade to mantle drivers.
> 
> When google fails me there is always the Kyad/Megaman backup plan


No dragging me into this. My 14.1 drivers installed so perfectly that Tri-fire works in BF4 with Mantle. (Ya, be jelly







)

I can go through the standard debug help, but my gaming rigs don't have problems and 14.1 is bad for mining so none of my LiteCoin rigs will be using them.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No dragging me into this. My 14.1 drivers installed so perfectly that Tri-fire works in BF4 with Mantle. (Ya, be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I can go through the standard debug help, but my gaming rigs don't have problems and 14.1 is bad for mining so none of my LiteCoin rigs will be using them.


2 of them mine fine after reverting, the 290x is pulling 910 kh/s, but it can't game without disabling second monitor. 4 builds atm all crash with second monitor. There's gotta be a commonplace conflict with them. I'd rather not tell everyone to format but I may have to.

Update : Formats seem to be working. Something janky stuck in registry when moving everyone from 13 series beta drivers to 14 maybe. Not touching mantle until drivers are out of beta and it doesn't nerf mining. 13-12 drivers for now. Could have been something wrong with the previous beta drivers, 66 fps seems more realistic for a 280x with a moderate oc.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I bought toys guys


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I bought toys guys


Ima guess either 290x or 9k series chip? Or apu and board maybe.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Ima guess either 290x or 9k series chip? Or apu and board maybe.


Case
fans
360 rad
pump
card
fittings
tubes


----------



## jason387

Guys what the temp difference between a Hyper TX3 and the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo? Was thinking of getting the hyper 212 now as I already have the TX3. Would I see a substantial drop in temps? Would it be worth it?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys what the temp difference between a Hyper TX3 and the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo? Was thinking of getting the hyper 212 now as I already have the TX3. Would I see a substantial drop in temps? Would it be worth it?


What fears said.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186059

^^Only cheapo air I'll use. Was 4.7 on that but make sure you have room teh block is massive and likes to cover ram slots.
Save up for a krakenx60 if your case fits it and you wanna stay with something simpler than a custom loop.


----------



## jason387

Then guys what cooler will keep me at 4.7Ghz? Might need around 1.46v.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Then guys what cooler will keep me at 4.7Ghz? Might need around 1.46v.


The one I linked, but buy a 120mm fan that's higher cfm.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> The one I linked, but buy a 120mm fan that's higher cfm.


That's as good as the TX3.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Case
> fans
> 360 rad
> pump
> card
> fittings
> tubes


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> That's as good as the TX3.


Block on the a30 is twice the size, it's the stock fan that holds it down.


----------



## jason387

Think I'll try getting the Corsair h60 or h70.


----------



## bigstevbowski

Wanted to share







))

http://valid.canardpc.com/antl6r


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX is soldered.
> 
> Rip apart a soldered chip at your own parel.
> No dragging me into this. My 14.1 drivers installed so perfectly that Tri-fire works in BF4 with Mantle. (Ya, be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I can go through the standard debug help, but my gaming rigs don't have problems and 14.1 is bad for mining so none of my LiteCoin rigs will be using them.


What drivers work best on your mining rig?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX is soldered.
> 
> Rip apart a soldered chip at your own parel.
> No dragging me into this. My 14.1 drivers installed so perfectly that Tri-fire works in BF4 with Mantle. (Ya, be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I can go through the standard debug help, but my gaming rigs don't have problems and 14.1 is bad for mining so none of my LiteCoin rigs will be using them.
> 
> 
> 
> What drivers work best on your mining rig?
Click to expand...

I'm still using 13.11 betas or 13.12 WHQL. Isn't broken, so I'm not going to "fix it". They can stay that way until the end of time for all I care.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm still using 13.11 betas or 13.12 WHQL. Isn't broken, so I'm not going to "fix it". They can stay that way until the end of time for all I care.


I went back to 13.12 as the 14.1 Beta gave me X-fire issues up the wazzu. I was only using 25% of the 270x card which is on the bottom. Installed 13.12 and presto, back to normal.


----------



## gammaray

i see a lot of you are talking about BF4, i never tried nor saw any title of the franchise. Should i buy and try it? i mainly play World of Tanks


----------



## Sadmoto

So before I couldn't get 4.5 prime stable but I went through and reset my bios settings and worked my way back up from 4.0
I can do 4.5 with 1.416-1.432v under load in prime but I get the occasionally get a 1.45v spike, which is what my dynamic voltage is up to.
My LLC on normal seems to be the best only giving me a 0.04v drop when under load, as in the numbers above.
4.5 is also my thermal limit I hit 65c in prime after 20min or so, in the programs I run it doesn't go past 57c.
But what do you expect from a TX-3 for cooling









I also was able to get my ram overclocked after I dusted and tested the ram one by one, I didn't try past 1866 since my mobo only supports to 2033 and my bios wont let me set odd clocks and goes up to 2133 instead, going to have to go fsb for any extra ram OCing unless my mobo will do 2133.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> i see a lot of you are talking about BF4, i never tried nor saw any title of the franchise. Should i buy and try it? i mainly play World of Tanks


Its quite a fun game. People have been bashing it since launch because of apparent issues they have had but since I never had any i have no idea hat they are talking about. I have a feeling that its a small number of people who have had issues and a bunch of other people who have never played the game pile on just to hate on EA.

But to answer your question I'll leave you with this:



where else can you do this? Only Battlefield.


----------



## erase

I have had my FX-8320 since October 2012, has done me pretty well, although my chip sucks in the overclocking department with only 4.0GHz being stable. I also have a i5-750 @ 4GHz that I have put together over the last year, although does not have any nice graphics cards, but does have x8/x8 slots for crossfire, where as my AMD board only has x16/x4 for crossfire. I need to get rid of one of the systems, rather than spend more, but keep the graphics card for the winning system.

I know this is where most AMD fans would be in this thread, but with that putting that aside, what would be best, FX-8320 @ 4GHz with x16/x4 crossfire or i5-750 @ 4GHz with x8/x8 crossfire?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have had my FX-8320 since October 2012, has done me pretty well, although my chip sucks in the overclocking department with only 4.0GHz being stable. I also have a i5-750 @ 4GHz that I have put together over the last year, although does not have any nice graphics cards, but does have x8/x8 slots for crossfire, where as my AMD board only has x16/x4 for crossfire. I need to get rid of one of the systems, rather than spend more, but keep the graphics card for the winning system.
> 
> I know this is where most AMD fans would be in this thread, but with that putting that aside, what would be best, FX-8320 @ 4GHz with x16/x4 crossfire or i5-750 @ 4GHz with x8/x8 crossfire?


Definitely the 8320.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have had my FX-8320 since October 2012, has done me pretty well, although my chip sucks in the overclocking department with only 4.0GHz being stable. I also have a i5-750 @ 4GHz that I have put together over the last year, although does not have any nice graphics cards, but does have x8/x8 slots for crossfire, where as my AMD board only has x16/x4 for crossfire. I need to get rid of one of the systems, rather than spend more, but keep the graphics card for the winning system.
> 
> I know this is where most AMD fans would be in this thread, but with that putting that aside, what would be best, FX-8320 @ 4GHz with x16/x4 crossfire or i5-750 @ 4GHz with x8/x8 crossfire?


i'd go the FX and dump the i5 for the huge reason you can still buy board for am3+ new, while lga1156 is beyond dead (750 was still on 1156 right?)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have had my FX-8320 since October 2012, has done me pretty well, although my chip sucks in the overclocking department with only 4.0GHz being stable. I also have a i5-750 @ 4GHz that I have put together over the last year, although does not have any nice graphics cards, but does have x8/x8 slots for crossfire, where as my AMD board only has x16/x4 for crossfire. I need to get rid of one of the systems, rather than spend more, but keep the graphics card for the winning system.
> 
> I know this is where most AMD fans would be in this thread, but with that putting that aside, what would be best, FX-8320 @ 4GHz with x16/x4 crossfire or i5-750 @ 4GHz with x8/x8 crossfire?


you may want to have a gander at this before yoou decide based on the x8/x8 vs x16/x4 aspect









http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/3.html


----------



## erase

The 750 uses LGA1156, but does not bother me that the socket is dead. Appears that AM3+ is dead on AMD roadmap, so basically the FX-8320 is it for me. I don't want buy any new boards, I just want to sell one or the other.

I was given a GA-990FXA-D3 from a friend for a night for testing, to see if it would improve my crossfire. I couldn't see any difference, so I gave it back, and also the power delivery system was weak and not even cooled, so I stuck with the M5A97 EVO R2.0, even though it is only the 970 chipset it just looked better built and I am running mid range crossfire.
http://www.gigabyte.co.nz/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3900#sp

Just remember that my chip is *not* stable over 4GHz, believe me that I have thrown everything at this thing in the last 15 months. I'm kind of under the impression the 750 @ 4GHz will be fastest and the crossfire slots will be more balanced.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So guys, we know for sure that AMD aren't planning to release a new CPU anytime soon right?

I'm thinking about picking up a 9590 to play around with but i'd rather make sure that there won't be any new Desktop CPU's launching right after i hit the buy button


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So guys, we know for sure that AMD aren't planning to release a new CPU anytime soon right?
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a 9590 to play around with but i'd rather make sure that there won't be any new Desktop CPU's launching right after i hit the buy button


No new CPUs for 2014. FX will carry us through until 2015


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> No new CPUs for 2014. FX will carry us through until 2015


Thats what i thought, Thanks









seeing how far the 9590 has come down in price makes me what to get it and find out how different it is from my 8350 (not much i know) just voltages etc needed for it


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have had my FX-8320 since October 2012, has done me pretty well, although my chip sucks in the overclocking department with only 4.0GHz being stable. I also have a i5-750 @ 4GHz that I have put together over the last year, although does not have any nice graphics cards, but does have x8/x8 slots for crossfire, where as my AMD board only has x16/x4 for crossfire. I need to get rid of one of the systems, rather than spend more, but keep the graphics card for the winning system.
> 
> I know this is where most AMD fans would be in this thread, but with that putting that aside, what would be best, FX-8320 @ 4GHz with x16/x4 crossfire or i5-750 @ 4GHz with x8/x8 crossfire?


8320.

Most games are finally making use of the 8 threads in the FX chips so i dont see the i5 750 being able to keep up much longer. As for only being able to hit 4.0 on the 8320, what voltages are you using? Im at 4.5 but i have to push 1.45v to make that happen.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thats what i thought, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seeing how far the 9590 has come down in price makes me what to get it and find out how different it is from my 8350 (not much i know) just voltages etc needed for it


Worth a shot







. Tell us your experiences


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Worth a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell us your experiences


Will do, going to pick up a water cooling kit as well, my H100i is having trouble keeping the 8350 cool with the summer heat so better in the long term.

9590 is sold out atm but i'll grab one next time they get some stock in


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do, going to pick up a water cooling kit as well, my H100i is having trouble keeping the 8350 cool with the summer heat so better in the long term.
> 
> 9590 is sold out atm but i'll grab one next time they get some stock in


I'm rocking 3x 240MM Rads







. No AIO


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> I have had my FX-8320 since October 2012, has done me pretty well, although my chip sucks in the overclocking department with only 4.0GHz being stable. I also have a i5-750 @ 4GHz that I have put together over the last year, although does not have any nice graphics cards, but does have x8/x8 slots for crossfire, where as my AMD board only has x16/x4 for crossfire. I need to get rid of one of the systems, rather than spend more, but keep the graphics card for the winning system.
> 
> I know this is where most AMD fans would be in this thread, but with that putting that aside, what would be best, FX-8320 @ 4GHz with x16/x4 crossfire or i5-750 @ 4GHz with x8/x8 crossfire?
> 
> 
> 
> 8320.
> 
> Most games are finally making use of the 8 threads in the FX chips so i dont see the i5 750 being able to keep up much longer. As for only being able to hit 4.0 on the 8320, what voltages are you using? Im at 4.5 but i have to push 1.45v to make that happen.
Click to expand...

Yeah the multi thread thing has me thinking ahead. I know many people can actually see that the FX actual has 8 cores, even though even every 2 share a FPU, they are not HT cores. Where as the i5 is just a quad core and nothing more. Does have me concerned that if I flick off the FX-8320 that I might regret it later.

I have to push about 1.4v through it to get to 4GHz stable, and then its getting a little to hot. If I push more through it, I can go faster, but it is never stable, and it just overheats.

Basically this particular machine isn't getting anything new. If steamroller was going to be release for this board, and I was planning it was going to be, then it would of got it, or be getting it. I kind of pissed that this is my first AMD desktop platform I have ever purchased brand new in the 15 years I have been into computers, and the first CPU that I purchased for it, is the only CPU it will ever be pretty much the only fastest architecture for the board and socket. So much for those people I know that rave on how great AMD are with upgrading their processors and retaining the same socket.

Don't get me wrong, there is a lot to like about the motherboard features, build and that fact Asus is supporting still right now with the like of drivers and BIOS updates.

It is a real pain, if I try and run this thing at stock. I expect that it would sit on 3.5GHz and turbo to 4GHz under load. Saying that if I put load on it like prime95 or play a game, the clock jumps around like crazy from as little as 2700MHz to 4100MHz, and the bus speed is jumping from 180MHz to 240MHz and the same goes with the HT link. It should be trying to slow down during these times. Weird thing is once I take the load off the processor, the multipliers and speed at idle are where they should be.
The only way around this is to lock in the CPU to a 4GHz overclock without having any power saving on, even if I am idling away.I am getting frustrated by the lack of overclocking performance, and when I want to run stock it really under performs.

btw. I just tried 4.4GHz again (since I haven't bothered to in such a long time) and within 5 seconds the system freezes up. I have turned off all the power saving settings as well. x22 multiplier with 1.45v (1.452v actual), and it only got to 56c before it froze. Yeah pretty dam sure 4GHz is all it got. I remember getting to run at 4.2GHz but was never truly stable.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm rocking 3x 240MM Rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No AIO


I'm going for 1 x 280mm to start with for the CPU then a 280mm Monsta later for the 290's


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for 1 x 280mm to start with for the CPU then a 280mm Monsta later for the 290's


Nice. I have 2x 35mm and one 65mm


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Yeah the multi thread thing has me thinking ahead. I know many people can actually see that the FX actual has 8 cores, even though even every 2 share a FPU, they are not HT cores. Where as the i5 is just a quad core and nothing more. Does have me concerned that if I flick off the FX-8320 that I might regret it later.
> 
> I have to push about 1.4v through it to get to 4GHz stable, and then its getting a little to hot. If I push more through it, I can go faster, but it is never stable, and it just overheats.
> 
> Basically this particular machine isn't getting anything new. If steamroller was going to be release for this board, and I was planning it was going to be, then it would of got it, or be getting it. I kind of pissed that this is my first AMD desktop platform I have ever purchased brand new in the 15 years I have been into computers, and the first CPU that I purchased for it, is the only CPU it will ever be pretty much the only fastest architecture for the board and socket. So much for those people I know that rave on how great AMD are with upgrading their processors and retaining the same socket.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there is a lot to like about the motherboard features, build and that fact Asus is supporting still right now with the like of drivers and BIOS updates.
> 
> It is a real pain, if I try and run this thing at stock. I expect that it would sit on 3.5GHz and turbo to 4GHz under load. Saying that if I put load on it like prime95 or play a game, the clock jumps around like crazy from as little as 2700MHz to 4100MHz, and the bus speed is jumping from 180MHz to 240MHz and the same goes with the HT link. It should be trying to slow down during these times. Weird thing is once I take the load off the processor, the multipliers and speed at idle are where they should be.
> The only way around this is to lock in the CPU to a 4GHz overclock without having any power saving on, even if I am idling away.I am getting frustrated by the lack of overclocking performance, and when I want to run stock it really under performs.
> 
> btw. I just tried 4.4GHz again (since I haven't bothered to in such a long time) and within 5 seconds the system freezes up. I have turned off all the power saving settings as well. x22 multiplier with 1.45v (1.452v actual), and it only got to 56c before it froze. Yeah pretty dam sure 4GHz is all it got. I remember getting to run at 4.2GHz but was never truly stable.


I feel for you... seems you definitely lost the silicon lottery... although, if you could post some bios screenshots of what your settings are... there are some here that might just notice something that could help... I was banging my head on the wall trying for 5 ghz but couldn't get it stable enough to run... then someone here, who I am sure is reading this, pointed out memory settings to me I hadn't thought of.. and poof I got 5ghz stable on intel burn test AVX very high test on at least a few passes... haven't had the guts to run the full 10 passes as it reaches very close to thermal limits within a short time.


----------



## erase

Nothing special really in the BIOS, pretty much leave on the stock settings, and shot for a stable overclock. I am pretty sure after I changed out my G-Skill Ares 1866 CL9-10-9-28 RAM to just some Value RAM, then I was able to use the same settings/timings/speed and was ok at 4GHz. I think once I put the value RAM in the system it seem the start going stable at 4GHz, with a one of the latest BIOS updates.
Before then I was running something like 3.8GHz to be stable at. Has been a bland and difficult overclocking adventure

I have tinkered around with RAM settings, making sure its not overclocked before hand, load lines, and whatever else I could find, even using other peoples settings they are posting, but seem nothing worked.
Recently I changed out the case for a Lian Li PC-7h and installed additional dual top case mounted fans, and the 4GHz overclock I do have, does not go over 60c when prime loaded which is ok.

Basically I just run 4GHz flat with 1.28v, which is ok a this stage. I use to need more voltage, when it was running hotter in the older case I had. As you know stability is affected at higher temps, and if your cooling cant handle it, then you need more volts (to cope with the thermal ceiling of a particular speed), that leads to more heat and then you are stuck with a run away train effect.

Anyway I have been reading up over the internet, and seem the FX8350 is much compared with a i5-3570K, with the Intel around 10% in the lead a lot of the time, but not always. I can see that an i5-760 clocked at 4GHz would be much like a i5-3570K at stock speed, but then it still has to compete with its internal improvements which the first gen does not have.

Cant really take to many photo, and there is not much to take a photo off, so I will just rattle off what I have set in the BIOS for the AMD processor

Manual Overclock
CPU ratio = 20
Turbo = Disabled
PCIE = 100
Mem Freq = 1866
CPU/NB = auto
HT Link = auto
Manual voltage = 1.28v
DRAM = 1.6v
CPU load line = Ultra High
Everything else in the menu it just auto/stock

CPU configuration = Everything disabled (otherwise I have this crazy clock jumping around, even at stock. Which sucks, sometime I would like to have power savings on, if I need to leave the system running, but want it to be snappy too)

Seems when ever I go any higher than 4GHz the system will fail, as in freeze up, and progressively lock. I know this thing can go high, as when I first got it, I made a couple of suicide boot ups in to windows at or near around 5GHz. So something gives, and does not like to go fast and stable. Power supply is solid, and have recent added a second graphics card, and copes really well with that, and hasn't affected anything I did already have before.

btw. Just a thought that I haven't been able to shake. I was thinking about in the 2000's when AMD use to give their processors weird names like XP 2600+ but the clock speed was much slower that the name suggested, but was by name on par with Intel offering with performance, this was so Joe six pack would think it is the same clock speed as an Intel and buy it. Point is, AMD usual try and keep in sync with what Intel are doing, therefore the reason I cannot see any Steamroller processor this year is (could be likely) as Intel as just doing a clock refresh of their current line, no change, therefore no need for AMD to change anything either


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Nothing special really in the BIOS, pretty much leave on the stock settings, and shot for a stable overclock. I am pretty sure after I changed out my G-Skill Ares 1866 CL9-10-9-28 RAM to just some Value RAM, then I was able to use the same settings/timings/speed and was ok at 4GHz. I think once I put the value RAM in the system it seem the start going stable at 4GHz, with a one of the latest BIOS updates.
> Before then I was running something like 3.8GHz to be stable at. Has been a bland and difficult overclocking adventure
> 
> I have tinkered around with RAM settings, making sure its not overclocked before hand, load lines, and whatever else I could find, even using other peoples settings they are posting, but seem nothing worked.
> Recently I changed out the case for a Lian Li PC-7h and installed additional dual top case mounted fans, and the 4GHz overclock I do have, does not go over 60c when prime loaded which is ok.
> 
> Basically I just run 4GHz flat with 1.28v, which is ok a this stage. I use to need more voltage, when it was running hotter in the older case I had. As you know stability is affected at higher temps, and if your cooling cant handle it, then you need more volts (to cope with the thermal ceiling of a particular speed), that leads to more heat and then you are stuck with a run away train effect.
> 
> Anyway I have been reading up over the internet, and seem the FX8350 is much compared with a i5-3570K, with the Intel around 10% in the lead a lot of the time, but not always. I can see that an i5-760 clocked at 4GHz would be much like a i5-3570K at stock speed, but then it still has to compete with its internal improvements which the first gen does not have.
> 
> Cant really take to many photo, and there is not much to take a photo off, so I will just rattle off what I have set in the BIOS for the AMD processor
> 
> Manual Overclock
> CPU ratio = 20
> Turbo = Disabled
> PCIE = 100
> Mem Freq = 1866
> CPU/NB = auto
> HT Link = auto
> Manual voltage = 1.28v
> DRAM = 1.6v
> CPU load line = Ultra High
> Everything else in the menu it just auto/stock
> 
> CPU configuration = Everything disabled (otherwise I have this crazy clock jumping around, even at stock. Which sucks, sometime I would like to have power savings on, if I need to leave the system running, but want it to be snappy too)
> 
> Seems when ever I go any higher than 4GHz the system will fail, as in freeze up, and progressively lock. I know this thing can go high, as when I first got it, I made a couple of suicide boot ups in to windows at or near around 5GHz. So something gives, and does not like to go fast and stable. Power supply is solid, and have recent added a second graphics card, and copes really well with that, and hasn't affected anything I did already have before.
> 
> btw. Just a thought that I haven't been able to shake. I was thinking about in the 2000's when AMD use to give their processors weird names like XP 2600+ but the clock speed was much slower that the name suggested, but was by name on par with Intel offering with performance, this was so Joe six pack would think it is the same clock speed as an Intel and buy it. Point is, AMD usual try and keep in sync with what Intel are doing, therefore the reason I cannot see any Steamroller processor this year is (could be likely) as Intel as just doing a clock refresh of their current line, no change, therefore no need for AMD to change anything either


ram at 1t or 2t? If 1, try running at 2 with looser timings... also run occt and monitor vcore


----------



## erase

RAM is at 1T, but not sure why that should be an issue, as I am only changing the multipliers for a given speed, and already know the RAM is stable otherwise at lower multipliers. Will try anyway.

Ok, have dropped the RAM to 1T, and put all timings to auto, which has changed from manual 9-10-9-28-1T now to auto of 11-11-11-2T. I managed to boot into windows at 1.4v at 4400MHz, prime ran for about 5 minutes and the system totally shutdown, as in turn itself completely off (no power).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hey everyone wanted to drop in and say hey. Been working but when I stopped commenting here the last talk I heard was about lapping I saw some pics of that but what about the delidding?
> 
> 
> 
> FX is soldered.
> 
> Rip apart a soldered chip at your own parel.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I see I'm not alone with mantle issues...
> I lost my FPS rate in bf4 simply going to beta drivers, 110 down to 44 and mantle crashes bf4 when I enable it. I tried removal tool and combing registry, but when i reverted to 13 series non beta drivers I got 66 fps tops instead of 110 and now I get a multi colored screen of death when I run a second a monitor with no windows open. Seems to be power saving bug where the card tries to downclock/performance mode switch frequently during play. Other games give me a black screen lockup occasionally if I don't disable second monitor. Format time.
> 
> This issue is universal across the 8350 rigs I built for people, so any insight on what might be happening here would be great. Phone is spammed with multi colored screens of death. Every build has these things in common : Fsb overclocks, raid 0 ssds, 8gb memory, bf4, dual monitors, tried to upgrade to mantle drivers.
> 
> When google fails me there is always the Kyad/Megaman backup plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dragging me into this. My 14.1 drivers installed so perfectly that Tri-fire works in BF4 with Mantle. (Ya, be jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I can go through the standard debug help, but my gaming rigs don't have problems and 14.1 is bad for mining so none of my LiteCoin rigs will be using them.
Click to expand...

same i have no issues ( thought i did, but found them to be bad download of the game ) and it seems tomb raider leaks memory


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FX-8320*
> 
> Nothing special really in the BIOS, pretty much leave on the stock settings, and shot for a stable overclock. I am pretty sure after I changed out my G-Skill Ares 1866 CL9-10-9-28 RAM to just some Value RAM, then I was able to use the same settings/timings/speed and was ok at 4GHz. I think once I put the value RAM in the system it seem the start going stable at 4GHz, with a one of the latest BIOS updates.
> Before then I was running something like 3.8GHz to be stable at. Has been a bland and difficult overclocking adventure
> 
> I have tinkered around with RAM settings, making sure its not overclocked before hand, load lines, and whatever else I could find, even using other peoples settings they are posting, but seem nothing worked.
> Recently I changed out the case for a Lian Li PC-7h and installed additional dual top case mounted fans, and the 4GHz overclock I do have, does not go over 60c when prime loaded which is ok.
> 
> Basically I just run 4GHz flat with 1.28v, which is ok a this stage. I use to need more voltage, when it was running hotter in the older case I had. As you know stability is affected at higher temps, and if your cooling cant handle it, then you need more volts (to cope with the thermal ceiling of a particular speed), that leads to more heat and then you are stuck with a run away train effect.
> 
> Anyway I have been reading up over the internet, and seem the FX8350 is much compared with a i5-3570K, with the Intel around 10% in the lead a lot of the time, but not always. I can see that an i5-760 clocked at 4GHz would be much like a i5-3570K at stock speed, but then it still has to compete with its internal improvements which the first gen does not have.
> 
> Cant really take to many photo, and there is not much to take a photo off, so I will just rattle off what I have set in the BIOS for the AMD processor
> 
> Manual Overclock
> CPU ratio = 20
> Turbo = Disabled
> PCIE = 100
> Mem Freq = 1866
> CPU/NB = auto
> HT Link = auto
> Manual voltage = 1.28v
> DRAM = 1.6v
> CPU load line = Ultra High
> Everything else in the menu it just auto/stock
> 
> CPU configuration = Everything disabled (otherwise I have this crazy clock jumping around, even at stock. Which sucks, sometime I would like to have power savings on, if I need to leave the system running, but want it to be snappy too)
> 
> Seems when ever I go any higher than 4GHz the system will fail, as in freeze up, and progressively lock. I know this thing can go high, as when I first got it, I made a couple of suicide boot ups in to windows at or near around 5GHz. So something gives, and does not like to go fast and stable. Power supply is solid, and have recent added a second graphics card, and copes really well with that, and hasn't affected anything I did already have before.
> 
> btw. Just a thought that I haven't been able to shake. I was thinking about in the 2000's when AMD use to give their processors weird names like XP 2600+ but the clock speed was much slower that the name suggested, but was by name on par with Intel offering with performance, this was so Joe six pack would think it is the same clock speed as an Intel and buy it. Point is, AMD usual try and keep in sync with what Intel are doing, therefore the reason I cannot see any Steamroller processor this year is (could be likely) as Intel as just doing a clock refresh of their current line, no change, therefore no need for AMD to change anything either






you need to bump cpu/nb volts and nb volts up by .1v


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Mega man, do you think bumping the NB on my board will help get higher clock stable with less volts? I have been a bit scared to play with volts I don't know exactly what the tolerances are let alone the effects... just in case my rig build is still bugged, I have the saberkitty 990fx R2... all stability issues for me at higher clocks seem to be memory related, but not the memory itself, more like the imc or something as best I can tell anyway.. could be wrong...


----------



## Mega Man

less voltage probably not.

i wouldnt worry i have pushed cpu/nb to 1.55+v you shoulda seen my suicide runs, you probably woulda spoiled your self if you saw the volts i have pushed through 8350s

try it with a intel though, and you are screwed


----------



## process

I was getting strange lock ups upon running java... I uninstalled, reinstalled and what not but it didn't help... Then read that reducing mem to 2T fixes and indeed it has


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> less voltage probably not.
> 
> i wouldnt worry i have pushed cpu/nb to 1.55+v you shoulda seen my suicide runs, you probably woulda spoiled your self if you saw the volts i have pushed through 8350s
> 
> try it with a intel though, and you are screwed


I've done 1.55v on the NB for Firestrike runs.......really thought something was gonna go bang but nope...


----------



## Sadmoto

how can an OC be stable one day and not the next with the same settings









I had 4.5 stable in 5+ tests of prime all varying lenghts 5/10/30/1hr/2hr tests no failures I also did OCCT for an hour with 0 issues, but when I turn my pc off for the night come back today and for giggles I run prime again, bam, fails within the first 10 min, I go back into bios, everything is exactly the same...

*sigh* back to 4.0 on stock volts I guess, at least until I get some better cooling.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> how can an OC be stable one day and not the next with the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 4.5 stable in 5+ tests of prime all varying lenghts 5/10/30/1hr/2hr tests no failures I also did OCCT for an hour with 0 issues, but when I turn my pc off for the night come back today and for giggles I run prime again, bam, fails within the first 10 min, I go back into bios, everything is exactly the same...
> 
> *sigh* back to 4.0 on stock volts I guess, at least until I get some better cooling.


look at it this way instead

she was all hot n bothered with me yesterday now its like being with the ice maiden

and u need better cooling.....lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> how can an OC be stable one day and not the next with the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 4.5 stable in 5+ tests of prime all varying lenghts 5/10/30/1hr/2hr tests no failures I also did OCCT for an hour with 0 issues, but when I turn my pc off for the night come back today and for giggles I run prime again, bam, fails within the first 10 min, I go back into bios, everything is exactly the same...
> 
> *sigh* back to 4.0 on stock volts I guess, at least until I get some better cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at it this way instead
> 
> she was all hot n bothered with me yesterday now its like being with the ice maiden
> 
> and *u need better cooling*.....lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> look at it this way instead
> 
> she was all hot n bothered with me yesterday now its like being with the ice maiden
> 
> *and u need better cooling.....lol*


A hyper 212 evo should work well right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> A hyper 212 evo should work well right?


----------



## Sadmoto

Oh I know I need better cooling, I'm counting the days till I can get somethingbetter, but temp wise 4.5 with 1.45v is the limit, I get to 65c in prime and 57 while gaming for a while, no throttling though.
Thankfully I rarely use prime other then for stability tests









Ive been cocontemplating switching to watercooling but I have concerns with upkeep, leaking and if the extra $ will show in performance. I've noticed about 5-10 fps more in bf4 which makes my lows in mid 40s instead of in 30s when using 4.5 compared to 4.0


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> how can an OC be stable one day and not the next with the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 4.5 stable in 5+ tests of prime all varying lenghts 5/10/30/1hr/2hr tests no failures I also did OCCT for an hour with 0 issues, but when I turn my pc off for the night come back today and for giggles I run prime again, bam, fails within the first 10 min, I go back into bios, everything is exactly the same...
> 
> *sigh* back to 4.0 on stock volts I guess, *at least until I get some better cooling*.


you answered your own question.

In my quest to get up to 5ghz i was constantly plagued with this very issue. It wasn't until i put a fan on the vrms would it pass consistently, which lead me to realize that before the fan it would pass the stress tests at night or early morning when my room was cold, and fail in the afternoon when the room was... well not quite hot but certainly warmer... i realized it was a temp issue.

Sometimes 2 or 3C is all the takes.

My poor motherboard (still dead) was able to take this 8320 to 5ghz... and for that it deserves a metal (especially since i only expected it to get me to 4.6-4.8)... shame i bricked the bios. This motherboard was a trooper.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Oh I know I need better cooling, I'm counting the days till I can get somethingbetter, but temp wise 4.5 with 1.45v is the limit, I get to 65c in prime and 57 while gaming for a while, no throttling though.
> Thankfully I rarely use prime other then for stability tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been cocontemplating switching to watercooling but I have concerns with upkeep, leaking and if the extra $ will show in performance. I've noticed about 5-10 fps more in bf4 which makes my lows in mid 40s instead of in 30s when using 4.5 compared to 4.0


If you use good coolant and build the loop properly from the get go, then you only need to worry about topping it off every year or so; just check your coolant levels every now and then. A good deep cleaning of the unit would only be needed every 3 or 4 years. I once ran a loop non stop for 5 years and when I did open it up for cleaning the blocks where still like new.
Yes, it can get pricey and the experience can get cumbresome at first, but if you OC often and like to push hard, I say it's worth every penny.


----------



## erase

CPU and CPU/NB both bumped up 0.1v but still not stable, drops a core in prime. Sound much like when I started out all over again, tweaking with no stable results, likely a module/core that will not go any higher than 4GHz. Think I might bin this power sucking piece of crap, and never look back, cause you get what you pay for. Need to change my user name, was to excited about the FX when it came out, though I see now the FX-8320 is one big slow, unoverclockable, inefficient mess. No wonder AMD are pulling away from that sector of the market, their APU's are pretty nice.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> you answered your own question.
> 
> In my quest to get up to 5ghz i was constantly plagued with this very issue. It wasn't until i put a fan on the vrms would it pass consistently, which lead me to realize that before the fan it would pass the stress tests at night or early morning when my room was cold, and fail in the afternoon when the room was... well not quite hot but certainly warmer... i realized it was a temp issue.
> 
> Sometimes 2 or 3C is all the takes.
> 
> My poor motherboard (still dead) was able to take this 8320 to 5ghz... and for that it deserves a metal (especially since i only expected it to get me to 4.6-4.8)... shame i bricked the bios. This motherboard was a trooper.


I saw your thread, Im sorry to hear about your mobo









Maybe, I've been trying to fit an 80mm fan in that would blow air on my vrm but I just can't find a place to and method to secure the fan I also need a 2nd pair of hands once I find a way







, my temps are the same though CPU wise, no throttling but get the illegal sumout error after only a few min when before it could go up to 2hr where it heats up for a while and still wouldn't error or throttle.

My electronics have always been tempermental, even my 7870XT, One day it'll do 1200/1500 on 20%, the next i'll get artifacts and game crashes on 1175/1500 with 20%, and temps won't be the issue, I watch them very closely, and pretty much have HWmonitor up all the time








or my ram that would disappear when OC'd to 1866, which are now working without a problem on 0.05 less volts and better bench tests.

I believe this could be a 5ghz chip if it had the cooling to deal with 1.50-1.55v, but a Tx-3 isn't doing that and I know not to press past 4.5 for the time being, But I know 4.5 was stable.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I saw your thread, Im sorry to hear about your mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I've been trying to fit an 80mm fan in that would blow air on my vrm but I just can't find a place to and method to secure the fan I also need a 2nd pair of hands once I find a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my temps are the same though CPU wise, no throttling but get the illegal sumout error after only a few min when before it could go up to 2hr where it heats up for a while and still wouldn't error or throttle.


I've ziptied mine and it's made it semi-adjustable as well


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys so I am submitting a writing sample to Anandtech about some of their open positions. I have the opening written (I plan to use the Phenom vs FX tests I ran in my SIG as my sample but just rewrite it into a form that they would accept) would you guys mind if i posted it to have a look and tell me what you think?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've ziptied mine and it's made it semi-adjustable as well


I have some and that was the way I was looking to do so but I can't find a good setup, I'll post a picture in a bit to show you what I'm working with


----------



## Durvelle27

This how I mounted my 60MM. Just sits on a screw from my water block


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I have some and that was the way I was looking to do so but I can't find a good setup, I'll post a picture in a bit to show you what I'm working with


Just looking at your board it looks as though you can tie it to each end of the sink.

Alternatively you could try one of these:



Looks like it might just fit right over the whole sink provided your CPU cooler isn't blocking it









EDIT: The "arms" just screw off btw so a zip-tie through them would work great


----------



## Minotaurtoo

stability... funny thing that it is... ok.. I've always wondered why some OC's would work well for normal use and even gaming, but would fail an all out prime test... got bored today and decided to run a single thread of prime on an OC that I know would fail an all out assault, its still running and I'm allowing it to bounce from core to core as it tends to do when you set the affinity to "any logical core" ... no errors, no fails... now how is it possible that it can bounce from core to core running what ever core it happens to be on at the moment at 100% and not fail when 4 out of 8 cores fail in the first 30 seconds of a full prime test... I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS, but this could be a test for "daily use usable stability testing" when someone doesn't care about 100% stability... I know that I've done at least 100 suicide runs on this OS over the coarse of 3 years and two PC's (I burnt my last one lol) with no loss of data and very few blue screen fails... (those only happened on failed suicide attempts)... I've even ran a known unstable clock for ... I forget how long but it was 24/7 for about 3 weeks... almost hoping it would bung up my OS to give me a good excuse to re-install everything... but nope.. all is well... I think now I'm stumbling on why... apparently stability is relative to load with these cpu's .. I don't know really, any ideas why it will pass a single thread test and fail multithread test soo fast.

edit: 45mins in now and still no errors... hmm.. I really thought it would have failed by now... this is waaaay below the volts that it took to get all 8 cores to even pass 2 runs of IBT avx at very high...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I have some and that was the way I was looking to do so but I can't find a good setup, I'll post a picture in a bit to show you what I'm working with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking at your board it looks as though you can tie it to each end of the sink.
> 
> Alternatively you could try one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it might just fit right over the whole sink provided your CPU cooler isn't blocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The "arms" just screw off btw so a zip-tie through them would work great
Click to expand...

Ram coolers work great for VRM cooling duty


----------



## airperalta

Mine us working well with mantle using 14.1 driver. I have Fx 8350 and old MB Asus m4aGTD pro/usb3. FPS hovering 70-90 in Ultra setting in BF4 using HD 7950 (Gigabyte) not overclocked. Mantle performs great to my rig.


----------



## Sadmoto

Well here is the room I'm working with, it is a very tight fit with an 80mm and all the areas I could think of zip tieing are all very awkward.



and heres one to show how much room the fan has











wont this extra fan cause an airflow clash? or moreso of?
I have the 2 fans in the front as intake, 3 fans around the CPU in the case as exhaust, the fan on the cpu sink pushing up to the two 120mm, but I also have a 200mm side fan that is an exhuast which sits over the GPU and that area.
I tried side fan as intake but that gave higher temps on cpu and gpu.

@mina: I can see not having all cores under load would increase stability and lower the volts needed,
I try to get the OC speed I want on all cores at the same time.
seems like a loophole in certain aspects.
I could turn APM back on so not all my cores will read 4.5 when under load, it'll fluctuate , but its "prime stable" at that speed.
this also lowers ingame performance if those cores are being used, I saw big fps drops when playing bf4 with this clock fluctuating.
Im not saying that its useful to do so, it saves power, less stress on the CPU, but I know for at least my own OCing, I wanna see all 8 cores going, not 2 cores at 4.5 and the rest at 2.6, and then go say "yea!!! I got 4.5 stable OC on crazy low volts"








Don't take this as an insult or an attack, just giving my 2cents


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airperalta*
> 
> Mine us working well with mantle using 14.1 driver. I have Fx 8350 and old MB Asus m4aGTD pro/usb3. FPS hovering 70-90 in Ultra setting in BF4 using HD 7950 (Gigabyte) not overclocked. Mantle performs great to my rig.


Really? How did you get it to work at all? I have the same GPU and all i get are crashes minutes after i start using mantle in BF4


----------



## Soldierbyname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I saw your thread, Im sorry to hear about your mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I've been trying to fit an 80mm fan in that would blow air on my vrm but I just can't find a place to and method to secure the fan I also need a 2nd pair of hands once I find a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my temps are the same though CPU wise, no throttling but get the illegal sumout error after only a few min when before it could go up to 2hr where it heats up for a while and still wouldn't error or throttle.
> 
> My electronics have always been tempermental, even my 7870XT, One day it'll do 1200/1500 on 20%, the next i'll get artifacts and game crashes on 1175/1500 with 20%, and temps won't be the issue, I watch them very closely, and pretty much have HWmonitor up all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or my ram that would disappear when OC'd to 1866, which are now working without a problem on 0.05 less volts and better bench tests.
> 
> I believe this could be a 5ghz chip if it had the cooling to deal with 1.50-1.55v, but a Tx-3 isn't doing that and I know not to press past 4.5 for the time being, But I know 4.5 was stable.


I had the same problem, funny used and old VHS video take clear plastic case, cut it apart and used and edge with a 90deg angle, drilled a few holes , picks up on the bottom two holes of the back fan and two holes on the 80mm fan, the trick is figuring out where to put the holes, to get it as close to the VRMs as possible, now mine is still off the top by 1/4inch but lowered the Vrms when at 100%load during ibt or prime95 by about 12-15c from 70-75c to 55-60c, now have a stable 4.6- (22.5 @205) with 1.45v

before couldn't get past 4.5 with 1.464v or even 1.4875v would lose workers once vrm or cpu temp went above 60
trying to get a stable 4.8 now


----------



## Mega Man

funny story, the last few weeks i noticed my cpu room/office was really really warm and my pc was cooking!!!! then i realized i just insulated my garage which is below the officeish ... i guess insulation really works. may start cracking the window.... by cooking i define it as the mobo was 45 c yes mobo temp !


----------



## Durquavian

My setup helps warm the room and under the house for the pipes during winter. And it has almost been a year and the case still works.


----------



## Rooah

Managed to hit 4.6 Ghz stable on my 8320 pretty easily. CPU temps are maxing out at 52C during intel burn test and 26C idle so i still have some room to work with if I really want to go further. Now all I need is to replace the crappy corsair stock fans D:


----------



## Mega Man

please tell us you are using ibt-avx ? ( check the first post in this thread ! )

so on a a10 build should i go full atx or Matx ?


----------



## Q5Grafx

I havent really ever posted to this group. Ive been running my 8350 stock under an H110. Be interested to see what it could do. never oc'd before other than the turbo setting in the bios. so looking for tips


----------



## Mega Man

let us know if you have any qs ! best adv. i can give is check out the oc guides and try it out !

nvm i am going atx as the asus pro is 69.99 !!!!!!! ( normally 140 ) + 40 off from buying a cpu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I saw your thread, Im sorry to hear about your mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I've been trying to fit an 80mm fan in that would blow air on my vrm but I just can't find a place to and method to secure the fan I also need a 2nd pair of hands once I find a way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my temps are the same though CPU wise, no throttling but get the illegal sumout error after only a few min when before it could go up to 2hr where it heats up for a while and still wouldn't error or throttle.
> 
> My electronics have always been tempermental, even my 7870XT, One day it'll do 1200/1500 on 20%, the next i'll get artifacts and game crashes on 1175/1500 with 20%, and temps won't be the issue, I watch them very closely, and pretty much have HWmonitor up all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or my ram that would disappear when OC'd to 1866, which are now working without a problem on 0.05 less volts and better bench tests.
> 
> I believe this could be a 5ghz chip if it had the cooling to deal with 1.50-1.55v, but a Tx-3 isn't doing that and I know not to press past 4.5 for the time being, But I know 4.5 was stable.


I used double sided tape. took a 120mm fan, taped one side to the back of the case, and the bottom to the top of my gpu. worked flawlessly. And thanks for the sympathy. I still have a semi functional am3+ motherboard i might just rig up as a stopgap. so it's not like i'm doomed. I just don't feel like doing the dance with windows when changing a motherboard to get it to run. so i figured i'd just leave it on the sideline until i got a new board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> stability... funny thing that it is... ok.. I've always wondered why some OC's would work well for normal use and even gaming, but would fail an all out prime test... got bored today and decided to run a single thread of prime on an OC that I know would fail an all out assault, its still running and I'm allowing it to bounce from core to core as it tends to do when you set the affinity to "any logical core" ... no errors, no fails... now how is it possible that it can bounce from core to core running what ever core it happens to be on at the moment at 100% and not fail when 4 out of 8 cores fail in the first 30 seconds of a full prime test... I DO NOT RECOMMEND THIS, but this could be a test for "daily use usable stability testing" when someone doesn't care about 100% stability... I know that I've done at least 100 suicide runs on this OS over the coarse of 3 years and two PC's (I burnt my last one lol) with no loss of data and very few blue screen fails... (those only happened on failed suicide attempts)... I've even ran a known unstable clock for ... I forget how long but it was 24/7 for about 3 weeks... almost hoping it would bung up my OS to give me a good excuse to re-install everything... but nope.. all is well... I think now I'm stumbling on why... apparently stability is relative to load with these cpu's .. I don't know really, any ideas why it will pass a single thread test and fail multithread test soo fast.
> 
> edit: 45mins in now and still no errors... hmm.. I really thought it would have failed by now... this is waaaay below the volts that it took to get all 8 cores to even pass 2 runs of IBT avx at very high...


I gave up on prime95 for stability testing my 8320. After 4.6ghz it wouldn't pass anything, no matter what settings, every core would fail inside of 1 minute. had to learn about IBT and OCCT to stabilize my piledriver at higher clocks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Seems like others have lost interest in the friendly X6 overclocking contest but here are some scores from my 1045T = not bad for a locked multi chip









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

http://us.ncix.com/search/?categoryid=0&q=club3d

club3d finally hit the us !!!!!!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I gave up on prime95 for stability testing my 8320. After 4.6ghz it wouldn't pass anything, no matter what settings, every core would fail inside of 1 minute. had to learn about IBT and OCCT to stabilize my piledriver at higher clocks.


I'm not posting any screenshots of the test for two reasons... someone would use my test as an excuse for using an unstable clock then something bad would happen and they'd blame me... despite the fact that I don't usually test for hours and hours on prime I will say that if it fails prime right away with all threads running then something is wrong... IBT AVX in my opinion is a great fast way to test when set on very high.... but this OC ran Prime for 6 hours 40 mins last night on a single thread with no fails... no errors... but I know for a fact that it would drop 2 cores within a minute if I run an all out assault on it from prime.... I mostly was running this experiment for personal curiosity... I've done it and many others have run unstable settings for ages with no side effects... I've said it before, but despite all my suicide runs and wild tests on unstable setups, this OS lives on... and the one on my laptop had to be "refreshed" not to long ago, honestly I think it was the bloatware that came with it, but really don't know. It will pass IBT avx on very high and I even run prime on it for a few hours to see how it handled temps since it had a no questions asked warranty... it downclocked like a champ lol... sooo I am forced to conclude that 100% stability is a false sense of security. (never mind that it can never actually be achieved due to inherent data loss rates of ssd, hdd, ram and other components) Now, does this mean I recommend running a known unstable OC... not unless you don't mind re-installing your OS, cause it can happen.

The other reason for no screenshot.... I forgot to take one... rofl

oh this am, I started tuning a bit... (bumping up the vcore for a start to bring it back to "stable"... not sure just how stable, but back where it would at least pass some full out tests Tuned the mem up a bit and CPUNB) interesting scores on cinebench R11.5 I got a lot higher score than the same OC did before.. here are the screenies.


----------



## process

Any advice on how to get my ram stable at 2400?

got chvz @ 4.7 / running 2 x 8gb kingston hyperx beast 2133... rams got water blocks on

Ive tried

dram - 1.7
cpu/nb - 1.3
timings - 13,13,13,36 (if I remem right)

not really tried much, but to save me a headache maybe someone knows if I'm way under on something?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Any advice on how to get my ram stable at 2400?
> 
> got chvz @ 4.7 / running 2 x 8gb kingston hyperx beast 2133... rams got water blocks on
> 
> Ive tried
> 
> dram - 1.7
> cpu/nb - 1.3
> timings - 13,13,13,36 (if I remem right)
> 
> not really tried much, but to save me a headache maybe someone knows if I'm way under on something?


I was running over 2332 on my beasts but it didt feel right if ya know what i mean, hmmmm its called hurricane stable

haha

OR! ya can try this....soz bout the cpu id i forgot a to screenshot it lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MyNameIsWill

/Sad, i sold my 8320 build. I'm sure the new owner will get it to run 5ghz+ because of his experience. I am going to be joining the Intel side now and try something new. Thanks for the advice and everything everyone. I will miss reading this thread.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> /Sad, i sold my 8320 build. I'm sure the new owner will get it to run 5ghz+ because of his experience. I am going to be joining the Intel side now and try something new. Thanks for the advice and everything everyone. I will miss reading this thread.


EEEEK



Have fun man ya can send me that cpu if u like sold haha i should read









ha


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hi everyone I have been told that my new 8350 might be running way to hot for stock clocks I have got the H100I running in pull with fans set to silent and the pump set on RPM level 4 I am getting 50c/54c while running prime 95 on full load and I am getting in the high 40's when gaming on BF4 I have got a screen shot of the temps if I could have some help that would great thanks Someone I know is getting them temps when overclocked to 4.8 which makes me think something is wrong
Hope someone can help


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi everyone I have been told that my new 8350 might be running way to hot for stock clocks I have got the H100I running in pull with fans set to silent and the pump set on RPM level 4 I am getting 50c/54c while running prime 95 on full load and I am getting in the high 40's when gaming on BF4 I have got a screen shot of the temps if I could have some help that would great thanks Someone I know is getting them temps when overclocked to 4.8 which makes me think something is wrong
> Hope someone can help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi everyone I have been told that my new 8350 might be running way to hot for stock clocks I have got the H100I running in pull with fans set to silent and the pump set on RPM level 4 I am getting 50c/54c while running prime 95 on full load and I am getting in the high 40's when gaming on BF4 I have got a screen shot of the temps if I could have some help that would great thanks Someone I know is getting them temps when overclocked to 4.8 which makes me think something is wrong
> Hope someone can help


HI

CAn u dl and install hwinfo64 much better temps reader....though your cpu temp is unnaturally high to me

HOw much thermal paste etc have u used?


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HI
> 
> CAn u dl and install hwinfo64 much better temps reader....though your cpu temp is unnaturally high to me
> 
> HOw much thermal paste etc have u used?


I used a pie sized amount of thermal paste In the middle If that helps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> I used a pie sized amount of thermal paste In the middle If that helps


pie? lol hope not









i would take out cpu block and remount it again with pea sized paste.....to me its a big jump with 50C cpu and 35core


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> pie? lol hope not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would take out cpu block and remount it again with pea sized paste.....to me its a big jump with 50C cpu and 35core


Ye pea sorry english is not my first language aha. and well ye thats what I was thinking seen as its on stock clocks I shall go for a re-mount with some fresh thermal paste I will go for the line method this time like i used to use with a thin line down the middle of the cpu.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> /Sad, i sold my 8320 build. I'm sure the new owner will get it to run 5ghz+ because of his experience. I am going to be joining the Intel side now and try something new. Thanks for the advice and everything everyone. I will miss reading this thread.


Possible but unlikely. I've seen very few 8320s that can do 5GHz stable. I've also joined the Intel side for a little enjoyment


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Ye pea sorry english is not my first language aha. and well ye thats what I was thinking seen as its on stock clocks I shall go for a re-mount with some fresh thermal paste I will go for the line method this time like i used to use with a thin line down the middle of the cpu.


post when ya done it man so we can start helping ya








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Possible but unlikely. I've seen very few 8320s that can do 5GHz stable. I've also joined the Intel side for a little enjoyment


Ya cant keep away though can ya


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Any advice on how to get my ram stable at 2400?
> 
> got chvz @ 4.7 / running 2 x 8gb kingston hyperx beast 2133... rams got water blocks on
> 
> Ive tried
> 
> dram - 1.7
> cpu/nb - 1.3
> timings - 13,13,13,36 (if I remem right)
> 
> not really tried much, but to save me a headache maybe someone knows if I'm way under on something?


My beasts don't really like to be overvolted, but they aren't on water. 1.68 V is where I have mine set to.
Cpu/NB 1.4 volts or higher ( i've had it auto to 1.475 volts when selecting the 2666 mhz memory profile)
Drop HT link to 2200 mhz
11-13-13-35-46 1T
Let me know how you get along


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Possible but unlikely. I've seen very few 8320s that can do 5GHz stable. I've also joined the Intel side for a little enjoyment


Well i got 4.6ghz @ 1.28v running ibt avx stable. And i booted 5.4ghz @ 1.41v but it didnt pass ibt avx lol it would fail on the 2nd run


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My beasts don't really like to be overvolted, but they aren't on water. 1.68 V is where I have mine set to.
> Cpu/NB 1.4 volts or higher ( i've had it auto to 1.475 volts when selecting the 2666 mhz memory profile)
> Drop HT link to 2200 mhz
> 11-13-13-35-46 1T
> Let me know how you get along


my beasts i use 1.75 no problem though @stockvcore they are 1.65


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My beasts don't really like to be overvolted, but they aren't on water. 1.68 V is where I have mine set to.
> Cpu/NB 1.4 volts or higher ( i've had it auto to 1.475 volts when selecting the 2666 mhz memory profile)
> Drop HT link to 2200 mhz
> 11-13-13-35-46 1T
> Let me know how you get along
> 
> 
> 
> my beasts i use 1.75 no problem though @stockvcore they are 1.65
Click to expand...

What do you run for cpu/nb voltage gertie?


----------



## Devildog83

1.65v NB/CPU 1.25v










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> post when ya done it man so we can start helping ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya cant keep away though can ya


I can not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> Well i got 4.6ghz @ 1.28v running ibt avx stable. And i booted 5.4ghz @ 1.41v but it didnt pass ibt avx lol it would fail on the 2nd run


What is it after LLC


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you run for cpu/nb voltage gertie?


i dropped it down from 2600 to 2400 yesterday..oh the voltage lol

1.30


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you run for cpu/nb voltage gertie?
> 
> 
> 
> i dropped it down from 2600 to 2400 yesterday..oh the voltage lol
> 
> 1.30
Click to expand...

I see, thanks








When I let the motherboard choose the voltages it selects 1.4volts to the cpu/nb running the 2400mhz memory profile. LLC for the cpu/nb is on high ( which i believe keeps it at the selected voltage ) I don't let DIGI boost the voltage to the ram .
Most of those auto settings react the same way for the 8350s or the 9370, but the 9370 will auto to a ht link speed of 2400, rather than 2200 for both of my 8350's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I let the motherboard choose the voltages it selects 1.4volts to the cpu/nb running the 2400mhz memory profile. LLC for the cpu/nb is on high ( which i believe keeps it at the selected voltage ) I don't let DIGI boost the voltage to the ram .
> Most of those auto settings react the same way for the 8350s or the 9370, but the 9370 will auto to a ht link speed of 2400, rather than 2200 for both of my 8350's


it @1.4 for me on auto too but u can drop it with nothing bad happening.......i was going to tell u something but ive forgot what i was going to say


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please tell us you are using ibt-avx ? ( check the first post in this thread ! )
> 
> so on a a10 build should i go full atx or Matx ?


for you.. ATX

and watch for throttling!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi everyone I have been told that my new 8350 might be running way to hot for stock clocks I have got the H100I running in pull with fans set to silent and the pump set on RPM level 4 I am getting 50c/54c while running prime 95 on full load and I am getting in the high 40's when gaming on BF4 I have got a screen shot of the temps if I could have some help that would great thanks Someone I know is getting them temps when overclocked to 4.8 which makes me think something is wrong
> Hope someone can help


remount !


----------



## Sadmoto

@azanimefan: well better then breaking everything









also what is a good program to test ram stability? memtest? I've been doing a quick tests in prime blend and then going to OCCT and then some games, just yesterday and today

my 8320 doesn't seen to mind some FSB increase and currently have my ram OC'd to 1977, so far so good!








last night before I went to sleep and I tried 2005 (11-11-11-29//1.6v) which is just over my mobo's limit and I noticed one core would fail in prime after about 5min, I wasn't sure if this was my mobo saying no, a bad timing, or not enough volts somewhere.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi everyone I have been told that my new 8350 might be running way to hot for stock clocks I have got the H100I running in pull with fans set to silent and the pump set on RPM level 4 I am getting 50c/54c while running prime 95 on full load and I am getting in the high 40's when gaming on BF4 I have got a screen shot of the temps if I could have some help that would great thanks Someone I know is getting them temps when overclocked to 4.8 which makes me think something is wrong
> Hope someone can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remount !
Click to expand...

Did i read that wrong? 35 on the core and 50 on socket?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi everyone I have been told that my new 8350 might be running way to hot for stock clocks I have got the H100I running in pull with fans set to silent and the pump set on RPM level 4 I am getting 50c/54c while running prime 95 on full load and I am getting in the high 40's when gaming on BF4 I have got a screen shot of the temps if I could have some help that would great thanks Someone I know is getting them temps when overclocked to 4.8 which makes me think something is wrong
> Hope someone can help


well your running everything SUPER slow..

your pump really should stay @ a 2 Divider, it doesn't make that much noise and it make the cooler more effective.

temps in game are good.

4.8 is on a chip by chip basis. some can some can't, some do it with little Vcore, some take LOADS, and some no matter how much v core you feed then its never enough (like mine)

so keep everything the same bump your pump divider too 2 and re run prime with the same fan speeds. how temps do you get?


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I can not
> What is it after LLC


After LLC it was 1.328 max but mostly 1.312 i had it set to regular not even medium


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did i read that wrong? 35 on the core and 50 on socket?


no u didn't and yes


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did i read that wrong? 35 on the core and 50 on socket?
> 
> 
> 
> no u didn't and yes
Click to expand...

Get some airflow on the socket and he is golden , yes?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Get some airflow on the socket and he is golden , yes?


according to other users, which amounts to quite alot say they have the golden cpu

golden? everyones got a golden cpu haven't they?









if thats to what u are referring lol

could do it with some airflow though id start at the remount first then a 120mm fan on his back

his temps are high on the vcore, 1.33 max? summat is wrong

and i bet its the uneasy mount over a bad distribution of his paste


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Get some airflow on the socket and he is golden , yes?
> 
> 
> 
> according to other users, which amounts to quite alot say they have the golden cpu
> 
> golden? everyones got a golden cpu haven't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if thats to what u are referring lol
> 
> could do it with some airflow though id start at the remount first then a 120mm fan on his back
> 
> his temps are high on the vcore, 1.33 max? summat is wrong
> 
> and i bet its the uneasy mount over a bad distribution of his paste
Click to expand...

lol ok
poor choice of words....


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNameIsWill*
> 
> After LLC it was 1.328 max but mostly 1.312 i had it set to regular not even medium


Really


----------



## Devildog83

My chip is kinda' silver/grey - but the pins are golden!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My chip is kinda' silver/grey - but the pins are golden!!










lol


----------



## Devildog83

Woke to a bit of the white stuff this morning, you thing it would help temps to set the rig outside.


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Really


Yeah theres a few screenshots of tests i ran in this thread. It was hard letting it go


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> according to other users, which amounts to quite alot say they have the golden cpu
> 
> golden? everyones got a golden cpu haven't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if thats to what u are referring lol
> 
> could do it with some airflow though id start at the remount first then a 120mm fan on his back
> 
> his temps are high on the vcore, 1.33 max? summat is wrong
> 
> and i bet its the uneasy mount over a bad distribution of his paste


Okay right Now I have re-mounted the Block changed the pump to the setting (RPM 2) instead of 4. I have changed the fans to Balanced rather than quite as I cannot stand them if they go any louder.

This was what the thermal paste looked like when I took it off on the block.


This is the mark it left on the CPU.


This is the line method I normally use as I used the pea method before and it did not cover the full CPU area.


This is the block mounted.


I did not run prime 95 for ages but it got the CPU working all 8 cores and its been sitting at the same temps for over 5 minutes.


I hope this helps me out a little or at least can give you guys some more info on the temps Thanks for all the help you have given so far


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay right Now I have re-mounted the Block changed the pump to the setting (RPM 2) instead of 4. I have changed the fans to Balanced rather than quite as I cannot stand them if they go any louder.
> 
> This was what the thermal paste looked like when I took it off on the block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mark it left on the CPU.
> 
> 
> This is the line method I normally use as I used the pea method before and it did not cover the full CPU area.
> 
> 
> This is the block mounted.
> 
> 
> I did not run prime 95 for ages but it got the CPU working all 8 cores and its been sitting at the same temps for over 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps me out a little or at least can give you guys some more info on the temps Thanks for all the help you have given so far


To me the pics are saying too much paste lol u really just need a tiny bit compared what ya slapping on

like i tell the girls sometimes too much makeup when they slap it all on


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> To me the pics are saying too much paste lol u really just need a tiny bit compared what ya slapping on
> 
> like i tell the girls sometimes too much makeup when they slap it all on


That's just how think that thermal paste is I got it with my old swiftech h220 and did the line method like I have done before they say to use it with that paste and it worked fine so I don't know.
Its sitting at 34c ideal at the moment


----------



## Minotaurtoo

its his backdrop that's overheating it.... rofl


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Well here is the room I'm working with, it is a very tight fit with an 80mm and all the areas I could think of zip tieing are all very awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> and heres one to show how much room the fan has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wont this extra fan cause an airflow clash? or moreso of?
> I have the 2 fans in the front as intake, 3 fans around the CPU in the case as exhaust, the fan on the cpu sink pushing up to the two 120mm, but I also have a 200mm side fan that is an exhuast which sits over the GPU and that area.
> I tried side fan as intake but that gave higher temps on cpu and gpu.
> 
> @mina: I can see not having all cores under load would increase stability and lower the volts needed,
> I try to get the OC speed I want on all cores at the same time.
> seems like a loophole in certain aspects.
> I could turn APM back on so not all my cores will read 4.5 when under load, it'll fluctuate , but its "prime stable" at that speed.
> this also lowers ingame performance if those cores are being used, I saw big fps drops when playing bf4 with this clock fluctuating.
> Im not saying that its useful to do so, it saves power, less stress on the CPU, but I know for at least my own OCing, I wanna see all 8 cores going, not 2 cores at 4.5 and the rest at 2.6, and then go say "yea!!! I got 4.5 stable OC on crazy low volts"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this as an insult or an attack, just giving my 2cents


Well here's what I did and it helped temps. I had a very similar setup. I took the 2 fans on top and made them intake this way it will blow cool air in across the vrms' and help with it's temperature. Turn that Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO sideways and have the fan in "push", so all the cpu heat will get pushed through the heatsink and exhausted out the back fan. I have found that having more intake fans has helped me with temps. If you want you may be able to fit a fan on the vrms after you reconfig.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay right Now I have re-mounted the Block changed the pump to the setting (RPM 2) instead of 4. I have changed the fans to Balanced rather than quite as I cannot stand them if they go any louder.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This was what the thermal paste looked like when I took it off on the block.
> 
> 
> This is the mark it left on the CPU.
> 
> 
> This is the line method I normally use as I used the pea method before and it did not cover the full CPU area.
> 
> 
> This is the block mounted.
> 
> 
> I did not run prime 95 for ages but it got the CPU working all 8 cores and its been sitting at the same temps for over 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps me out a little or at least can give you guys some more info on the temps Thanks for all the help you have given so far


bad mount.

take the rad out of your case to mount these on your chip.

it mount evenly unlike how your is (heavy on one side and light on the other)

also WAY WAY WAY WAY too much tim.

pea method is more then enough. (think m&m or smartie size, or a skittle)


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> bad mount.
> 
> take the rad out of your case to mount these on your chip.
> 
> it mount evenly unlike how your is (heavy on one side and light on the other)
> 
> also WAY WAY WAY WAY too much tim.
> 
> pea method is more then enough. (think m&m or smartie size, or a skittle)


Okay thanks. Well I don't have time to do it again but I shall try and I tried to mount it without the rad on just and I still got one of the screws at an angle as you might be able to see I cannot seem to get them both to be straight I have never had such a bad time mounting something


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> I did not run prime 95 for ages but it got the CPU working all 8 cores and its been sitting at the same temps for over 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps me out a little or at least can give you guys some more info on the temps Thanks for all the help you have given so far


give it up to about 30min, it hits higher heats after 10-15min, at least does for me.

I was looking at your voltage I could be wrong but it seems sorta high for stock? that 1.416v max just seemed off?
do you have the turbo boost on? I know on my 8320 when I got it, it was 3.5 and then a boost to 4.0 but would take up to 1.44v, when I went back and turned it off and started OCing from 3.5 on just stock volts of 1.275v and got all the way to 4.1 prime stable

Edit: @hucklebuck: I've tried that fan setup previously and my temps were 5c high on cpu and gpu








I've also tried my side fan that sits above the Gpu and partially the vrms to intake and exhaust and I get lower with exhaust.

So far out of all the combos I've tested that I could with my fans the best temps I've gotten is with:
2x 120mm fans intake in front
1x 200mm Side fan exhaust
1x 120mm top/back fan exhaust
1x80mm on sink pushing through and up to 120mm exhaust
and 2x 120mm fans on top as exhaust

things may change though once I get a better cpu sink, I've been trying to read into watercooling and finding something that would be an improvement but wont rip my wallet in half









any suggestions guides, advice on what to look at would be nice, I really I'll probably have around 75, I could MAYBE go up to 100 but I'd have to have very good reason aside from "your temps will be 3c better!!!!!!"

I'm not going for world records but I wanna see what this baby can do


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> give it up to about 30min, it hits higher heats after 10-15min, at least does for me.
> 
> I was looking at your voltage I could be wrong but it seems sorta high for stock? that 1.416v max just seemed off?
> do you have the turbo boost on? I know on my 8320 when I got it, it was 3.5 and then a boost to 4.0 but would take up to 1.44v, when I went back and turned it off and started OCing from 3.5 on just stock volts of 1.275v and got all the way to 4.1 prime stable


Really? and I have not touched a thing I only set the new cpu and motherboard up yesterday So not had chance really but it is saying I am running at 4.13 on CPUID on ideal with 1.224v but it changes often to 1.416v So as you said I think the turbo feature may be turned on do you think this will help drop the temps? I would like to overclock the cpu but I really don't want high temps like they are now.
thanks BTW


----------



## hucklebuck

I never had a problem being Prime95 stable. I am stable up to 4.8 Ghz.. Can't go any further till I get another rad. Getting too hot







I got one of the crappy 8320's, always needs more volts







Prime95 loaded, I get 1.572v.(with LLC) / cpu at 67.6 C.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay right Now I have re-mounted the Block changed the pump to the setting (RPM 2) instead of 4. I have changed the fans to Balanced rather than quite as I cannot stand them if they go any louder.
> 
> This was what the thermal paste looked like when I took it off on the block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the mark it left on the CPU.
> 
> 
> This is the line method I normally use as I used the pea method before and it did not cover the full CPU area.
> 
> 
> This is the block mounted.
> 
> 
> I did not run prime 95 for ages but it got the CPU working all 8 cores and its been sitting at the same temps for over 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps me out a little or at least can give you guys some more info on the temps Thanks for all the help you have given so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me the pics are saying too much paste lol u really just need a tiny bit compared what ya slapping on
> 
> like i tell the girls sometimes too much makeup when they slap it all on
Click to expand...

hahahahaha


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay right Now I have re-mounted the Block changed the pump to the setting (RPM 2) instead of 4. I have changed the fans to Balanced rather than quite as I cannot stand them if they go any louder.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This was what the thermal paste looked like when I took it off on the block.
> 
> 
> This is the mark it left on the CPU.
> 
> 
> This is the line method I normally use as I used the pea method before and it did not cover the full CPU area.
> 
> 
> This is the block mounted.
> 
> 
> I did not run prime 95 for ages but it got the CPU working all 8 cores and its been sitting at the same temps for over 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps me out a little or at least can give you guys some more info on the temps Thanks for all the help you have given so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad mount.
> 
> take the rad out of your case to mount these on your chip.
> 
> it mount evenly unlike how your is (heavy on one side and light on the other)
> 
> also WAY WAY WAY WAY too much tim.
> 
> pea method is more then enough. (think m&m or smartie size, or a skittle)
Click to expand...





yep, only time i have seen line is better is for 2011


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> give it up to about 30min, it hits higher heats after 10-15min, at least does for me.
> 
> I was looking at your voltage I could be wrong but it seems sorta high for stock? that 1.416v max just seemed off?
> do you have the turbo boost on? I know on my 8320 when I got it, it was 3.5 and then a boost to 4.0 but would take up to 1.44v, when I went back and turned it off and started OCing from 3.5 on just stock volts of 1.275v and got all the way to 4.1 prime stable
> 
> 
> 
> Really? and I have not touched a thing I only set the new cpu and motherboard up yesterday So not had chance really but it is saying I am running at 4.13 on CPUID on ideal with 1.224v but it changes often to 1.416v So as you said I think the turbo feature may be turned on do you think this will help drop the temps? I would like to overclock the cpu but I really don't want high temps like they are now.
> thanks BTW
Click to expand...




did you disable turbo ?
whats your llc set to ?

what have you done in bios


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> yep, only time i have seen line is better is for 2011
> did you disable turbo ?
> whats your llc set to ?
> 
> what have you done in bios


The only thing I have done in the BIOS is change the boot order and make sure my RAM is running at the right speed nothing else. I have not turned of the turbo feature as I am not strong with overclocking. and sorry may I ask what is the IIc? And I have looked around at other peoples mounts and they look no different to mine so Cannot see it been a bad mount.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> The only thing I have done in the BIOS is change the boot order and make sure my RAM is running at the right speed nothing else. I have not turned of the turbo feature as I am not strong with overclocking. and sorry may I ask what is the IIc? And I have looked around at other peoples mounts and they look no different to mine so Cannot see it been a bad mount.


you are not looking close enough then.

you want to see even coverage of the TIM.

not having the majority on one side does not work well.

you need the TIM to be focused in the center where the DIE is, if it doesn't quite reach the edge it is not a problem at all, it is actually a good thing as you know you didn't use too much.

you want to see even coverage of the TIM, everyone hates this sort of reference but tek syndicate has a funny vid about TIM application on you tube.

I've got the same cooler, I am telling you, you have a bad mount.

there is a reason i told you to take the rad out of the case to mount it. with any kinda of torq on the tubing these cooler will NOT mount flush.

it is always a fight with the rad mounted, never a fight with the rad out. (and note that my cases are not on the small size)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

for those of you that missed the BF4 freebie Origin has it + china rising for $35

edit: maybe it was just a special deal for me... .not sure saw it when I logged in


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got the same cooler, I am telling you, you have a bad mount.
> 
> there is a reason i told you to take the rad out of the case to mount it. with any kinda of torq on the tubing these cooler will NOT mount flush.
> 
> it is always a fight with the rad mounted, never a fight with the rad out.


I have mounted it without the rad on this time and the fitting was no different, If you could some how point out the bad mount then I will be more than happy








And I know about the thermal paste problem I don't have time to sort it now I have looked at tek syndicate video as well I have not had problems before with the line method but I am open to keep using different methods thanks








Also quick edit prime 95 has been running for a while now and it has not hit 50c so the second mount I did has helped and turning the turbo off like people have said will no doubt help it more.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> I have mounted it without the rad on this time and the fitting was no different, If you could some how point out the bad mount then I will be more than happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know about the thermal paste problem I don't have time to sort it now I have looked at tek syndicate video as well I have not had problems before with the line method but I am open to keep using different methods thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also quick edit prime 95 has been running for a while now and it has not hit 50c so the second mount I did has helped and turning the turbo off like people have said will no doubt help it more.




#1 - the oval, look how thick that paste is.

#2 - The rectangle, look how thin as spare it is in comparison

#3 - look at how deformed the bottom bracket is (bottom) red arrow, compared to the top one.
this last point suggests that you like fully tightened one end before placing and tightening the other side.,

all of this combines into one opinion. Bad mount.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> #1 - the oval, look how thick that paste is.
> 
> #2 - The rectangle, look how thin as spare it is in comparison
> 
> #3 - look at how deformed the bottom bracket is (bottom) red arrow, compared to the top one.
> this last point suggests that you like fully tightened one end before placing and tightening the other side.,
> 
> all of this combines into one opinion. Bad mount.


Yes I do agree that the first mount was rather shocking aha, that is why I took pictures of it to show you guys... But I do find it rather hard to keep everything in line while trying to screw it in one bit at a time that is why I took the rad off this time. When I take the block off again I will be sure to take a picture and show everyone but I think the main problem now is the possible turbo feature overvolting the cpu making more heat than it needs But then I hit the sticky part as I do not really know where to start with overclocking and I know full well the auto overclocker will just over volt it again....


----------



## airperalta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Really? How did you get it to work at all? I have the same GPU and all i get are crashes minutes after i start using mantle in BF4


Mine is working well with mantle using 14.1 driver. I have Fx 8350 and old MB Asus m4aGTD pro/usb3. FPS hovering 70-90 in Ultra setting in BF4 using HD 7950 (Gigabyte) not overclocked. Mantle performs great to my rig.

It might have been accidental, but what i did first is uninstall my old driver 13.12 and try installing the latest driver WHQL which is also not working to run for mantle. I uninstall again and download the beta which is a bit a week old from the latest version and also failed. I uninstalled again the amd catalyst in the Add/Remove from the control panel and uninstall the driver in the graphics driver under the Device Manager. I did this to ensure that old drivers are remove during updating a new one. I then downloaded and +install the 14.1 driver and its working just fine. I noticed that my gaming experience is better than the dx 11. I also noticed last week that my fraps also gets high FPS. I currently don't have a record of my FPS as it not working after i fixed my Windows 7 bugs last few days ago. But for my rig it is working well using the new mantle based on my signature rig below. -*-


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay right Now I have re-mounted the Block changed the pump to the setting (RPM 2) instead of 4. I have changed the fans to Balanced rather than quite as I cannot stand them if they go any louder.
> 
> This was what the thermal paste looked like when I took it off on the block.
> 
> 
> This is the mark it left on the CPU.
> 
> 
> This is the line method I normally use as I used the pea method before and it did not cover the full CPU area.
> 
> 
> This is the block mounted.
> 
> 
> I did not run prime 95 for ages but it got the CPU working all 8 cores and its been sitting at the same temps for over 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps me out a little or at least can give you guys some more info on the temps Thanks for all the help you have given so far







Here is an tutorial on how TIM spreads and the best method used on AMD CPU's. Like Logan said, there is no need to cover the whole CPU but only the die that is in the middle.

Intel has an different die and so there is an different method for Intel because the die is rectangular shaped. As for TIM brands, i can highly recommend arctic silver MX-4 because its non curing, non conductive and it spreads very easily and last a long time.


----------



## airperalta

Mine is working well with mantle using 14.1 driver. I have Fx 8350 and old MB Asus m4aGTD pro/usb3. FPS hovering 70-90 in Ultra setting in BF4 using HD 7950 (Gigabyte) not overclocked. Mantle performs great to my rig.

It might have been accidental, but what i did first is uninstall my old driver 13.12 and try installing the latest driver WHQL which is also not working to run for mantle. I uninstall again and download the beta which is a bit a week old from the latest version and also failed. I uninstalled again the amd catalyst in the Add/Remove from the control panel and uninstall the driver in the graphics driver under the Device Manager. I did this to ensure that old drivers are remove during updating a new one. I then downloaded and +install the 14.1 driver and its working just fine. I noticed that my gaming experience is better than the dx 11. I also noticed last week that my fraps also gets high FPS. I currently don't have a record of my FPS as it not working after i fixed my Windows 7 bugs last few days ago. But for my rig it is working well using the new mantle based on my signature rig below. -*-


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Really? and I have not touched a thing I only set the new cpu and motherboard up yesterday So not had chance really but it is saying I am running at 4.13 on CPUID on ideal with 1.224v but it changes often to 1.416v So as you said I think the turbo feature may be turned on do you think this will help drop the temps? I would like to overclock the cpu but I really don't want high temps like they are now.
> thanks BTW


the extra volts would mean higher temp and mine came with the boost turned on out of the box, and I'd try it with turbo boost off then work your overclock up, its just my opinion but it was annoying when OCing, I could see it being useful after getting a stable OC then putting a boost on top of that though.

I'd first reseat your cooler test your temps to see any improvements then maybe, then play around with the turbo to see if you get any voltage difference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Yes I do agree that the first mount was rather shocking aha, that is why I took pictures of it to show you guys... But I do find it rather hard to keep everything in line while trying to screw it in one bit at a time that is why I took the rad off this time. When I take the block off again I will be sure to take a picture and show everyone but I think the main problem now is the possible turbo feature overvolting the cpu making more heat than it needs But then I hit the sticky part as I do not really know where to start with overclocking and I know full well the auto overclocker will just over volt it again....


yes turbo and our general method of overclocking does not mix well.

it is suggested to turn off all powersaving features as you learn your bios

when you are stable and educated so to speak, feel free to turn them back on.

for me it is a difference of under 5$ a month, so i dont bother


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yes turbo and our general method of overclocking does not mix well.
> 
> it is suggested to turn off all powersaving features as you learn your bios
> 
> when you are stable and educated so to speak, feel free to turn them back on.
> 
> for me it is a difference of under 5$ a month, so i dont bother


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> the extra volts would mean higher temp and mine came with the boost turned on out of the box, and I'd try it with turbo boost off then work your overclock up, its just my opinion but it was annoying when OCing, I could see it being useful after getting a stable OC then putting a boost on top of that though.
> 
> I'd first reseat your cooler test your temps to see any improvements then maybe, then play around with the turbo to see if you get any voltage difference.


Okay thanks ever such a lot everyone, this has all really helped me I have got my cpu to 41c while gaming and 47c on prime 95 So I am happy with that its much better than low 50's while gaming and high 50's. I shall try turning off the turbo feature and and see how that helps as well, and when I have got the balls to overclock without software I know where to come and ask for advice as I don't have a clue at the moment


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Okay thanks ever such a lot everyone, this has all really helped me I have got my cpu to 41c while gaming and 47c on prime 95 So I am happy with that its much better than low 50's while gaming and high 50's. I shall try turning off the turbo feature and and see how that helps as well, and when I have got the balls to overclock without software I know where to come and ask for advice as I don't have a clue at the moment


cool man we will be here for when u return i guarantee it









just dont fry it haha


----------



## Melcar

Strapped a small 40mm fan with velcro to the mobo backplate and saw an average of a 4*C drop in my socket temp during my OCCT runs. Now I just need to figure out how to actively cool the VRMs. Not alot of clearance in there.


----------



## Sadmoto

[quote name="Sadmoto" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/30580#post_21744918"



would I have room for a watercooling setup where those 2x 120mm fans are?[/quote]


----------



## Melcar

Maybe for a thin rad and with the fans mounted on the outside in pull. If you were inclined, I would go for an external setup. Push fans on the top panel mounted on the inside, rad mounted on the top outside, maybe a pair of pull fans on top of the rad. You could even go for a nice thick rad this way.
If what you want is an AIO unit, then the fans will have to go on the outside. Can't really tell exactly how much clearance there is from the pic.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Maybe for a thin rad and with the fans mounted on the outside in pull. If you were inclined, I would go for an external setup. Push fans on the top panel mounted on the inside, rad mounted on the top outside, maybe a pair of pull fans on top of the rad. You could even go for a nice thick rad this way.


if cash is tight i would not worry so much about thick rads i cant tell with that fan apcing but looks like it should work
i would like to take this time to introduce everyone to the newest member of my family !



got it for ~ 210 ~~!!!!! thanks again oz !

still thinking about doing an mitx build and may have to pick up another with the giga wifi mitx board ! looks decent for ocs but this one looks better !

just wish it was rog !

ok what *(*^&^*&^*^ why is ther ea place for tpm but no header, even the solder points are there.... but no header i mean... come on 5 cent for a header !!!!!!!!! )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if cash is tight i would not worry so much about thick rads i cant tell with that fan apcing but looks like it should work
> i would like to take this time to introduce everyone to the newest member of my family !
> 
> 
> 
> just wish it was rog !
> 
> ok what *(*^&^*&^*^ why is ther ea place for tpm but no header, even the solder points are there.... but no header i mean... come on 5 cent for a header !!!!!!!!! )


lmao, welcome to fm2+

and join the club.. lets get a crosshair class fm2+ board


----------



## Mega Man

linky to club please ! ( hehe ) for 200 though too hard to pass up, as i said i may pick up a second


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> linky to club please ! ( hehe ) for 200 though too hard to pass up, as i said i may pick up a second


i'm tempted to pick up a second board when i RMA my processor (if amd doesn't get back to me by Tuesday after work its getting RMA'd)

I'm local to a region head office, so i offered them to witness this throttling with my rig, but i don't want to have to wait for an asus rma, rather just deal directly with my store as i can walk out with a new chip as long as they have them in stock.

and i need a decent keyboard for the thing. planning on handing down this CM stealth with browns to it as i need something crisper on my main (thinking blue or green switches)

but a native quadfire FM2+ board would be awesome! but they might wait their SR matures out of bulk process.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> linky to club please ! ( hehe ) for 200 though too hard to pass up, as i said i may pick up a second
> 
> 
> 
> i'm tempted to pick up a second board when i RMA my processor (if amd doesn't get back to me by Tuesday after work its getting RMA'd)
> 
> I'm local to a region head office, so i offered them to witness this throttling with my rig, but i don't want to have to wait for an asus rma, rather just deal directly with my store as i can walk out with a new chip as long as they have them in stock.
> 
> and i need a decent keyboard for the thing. planning on handing down this CM stealth with browns to it as i need something crisper on my main (thinking blue or green switches)
> 
> but a native quadfire FM2+ board would be awesome! but they might wait their SR matures out of bulk process.
Click to expand...

there are no boards that support it is the problem unless you use dual gpu


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there are no boards that support it is the problem unless you use dual gpu


it would be right up ROG's ally to produce.

the lanes are there to do PCIe 3.0 4x in native quadfire. (which is essentially the same as 8x/8x/8x/8x pcie 2.0)


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if cash is tight i would not worry so much about thick rads i cant tell with that fan apcing but looks like it should work
> i would like to take this time to introduce everyone to the newest member of my family !
> 
> 
> 
> got it for ~ 210 ~~!!!!! thanks again oz !
> 
> still thinking about doing an mitx build and may have to pick up another with the giga wifi mitx board ! looks decent for ocs but this one looks better !
> 
> just wish it was rog !
> 
> ok what *(*^&^*&^*^ why is ther ea place for tpm but no header, even the solder points are there.... but no header i mean... come on 5 cent for a header !!!!!!!!! )


Disappointed there is no micro atx rog fm2+ motherboards. Waiting on the reviews for the new MSI A88XM Gaming boards that are being released soon. Thinking of building a HTPC. 6+2 power phase on the micro atx with crossfire support, in a little Corsair 350D case.


----------



## Deadboy90

Well this is a bit embarrising guys but, I'm having issues doing a fresh install of windows. I got a copy of windows 7 ultimate and want to use that. I have the OS in an ISO format and in a Winrar format but the windows 7 USB program is not picking either up in the folder. It finds my winrar format version of home premium no problem but I don't know why its not finding ultimate.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there are no boards that support it is the problem unless you use dual gpu
> 
> 
> 
> it would be right up ROG's ally to produce.
> 
> the lanes are there to do PCIe 3.0 4x in native quadfire. (which is essentially the same as 8x/8x/8x/8x pcie 2.0)
Click to expand...

heh, /points at am3+ and how he has to use a ud7 !!!!!!!!!!! i think gigabyte would do it.

also to note

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if cash is tight i would not worry so much about thick rads i cant tell with that fan apcing but looks like it should work
> i would like to take this time to introduce everyone to the newest member of my family !
> 
> 
> 
> got it for ~ 210 ~~!!!!! thanks again oz !
> 
> still thinking about doing an mitx build and may have to pick up another with the giga wifi mitx board ! looks decent for ocs but this one looks better !
> 
> just wish it was rog !
> 
> ok what *(*^&^*&^*^ why is ther ea place for tpm but no header, even the solder points are there.... but no header i mean... come on 5 cent for a header !!!!!!!!! )
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointed there is no micro atx rog fm2+ motherboards. Waiting on the reviews for the new MSI A88XM Gaming boards that are being released soon. Thinking of building a HTPC. 6+2 power phase on the micro atx with crossfire support, in a little Corsair 350D case.
Click to expand...

hehe i would not put it past them, but they need feedback that users want itx !!


----------



## Sadmoto

I think I might get a new case with some style and then save up for an H100i to replace this Tx3, my 8320 on 4.0 with stock is more then enough power for my gaming and such for the time being, and my temps never go above 55c, rarely 50c.

someone tried one in the case I have and ran into problems, it was fixable and I don't mind doing modding but I don't always have the right tools to do what I want and have it not look like it just fell off of a sky scrapper








I misspoke on the 2x fans on the top of my case they are 140mm not 120. @[email protected] haha

http://forums.atomicmpc.com.au/lofiversion/index.php?t46487-50.html


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Woke to a bit of the white stuff this morning, you thing it would help temps to set the rig outside.


Pansy, I'm in Michigan this weekend.


18+ inches everywhere. -12C or lower all weekend long.


----------



## daviejams

Hello guys

Put together for my friend over the weekend

FX8320
Gigabyte 78-lmt-USB3 board
8GB 1600mz RAM
R9 280x card
Artic cooler freezer 7

Worth overclocking it much ? The motherboard is a cheap one so not sure if it's worth trying or not
Could probably overlock the RAM and put the CPU to 3.7 or something like that ?


----------



## Red1776

Hi Guys,
I just heard from Chipp and got the details on making my 'AMD HIgh Performance" article a feature and it looks like I am good to go. it is going to cover a lot of ground from the new A10 7xxx to multi GPU scaling and Hi res gaming up to quad R290x. and watercooling.
I hope you all enjoy it


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hi Again I have turned off the Turbo feature now But it was still going up to 4ghz So I have done some changes in the BIOS but I am very worried about the Vcore volts as they have now gone really high Even thought I set them too 1.25V well thats what I think I have done I have got some screen shot for some more help thanks again




As you can see on the last one it has lowerd my clocks on the CPU but now I have large amounts on the Vcore

///////////////////////////////
Quick edit on this post I went into the AI suit software and it was setting my vaults to 1.46v in the operating software so I have changed it in there as well to 1.25v and changed the CPU BUS FREQ as well to 180 as it was set to 200 which was weird as that means 4ghz Here is a screen hot guys


Do you guys think I should just turn off the AI suit software all together like remove it?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just heard from Chipp and got the details on making my 'AMD HIgh Performance" article a feature and it looks like I am good to go. it is going to cover a lot of ground from the new A10 7xxx to multi GPU scaling and Hi res gaming up to quad R290x. and watercooling.
> I hope you all enjoy it


Keep us posting, very interested in this myself.


----------



## Nicola1989

Hi all,
i have an AMD FX 8350 , asus m5a97 evo r2.0, for cooling an a Noctua nhu14s, i have a trouble with my oc is 4.7 ghz, with 1.45 of Core voltage, but in 10 minute of OCCT TEST the maximium tempereture is of 67° unfortunaly i don't have a screen of the CPU Package tempereture, i just wanna to know if this overclock is good or i need to change something,
sorry if i wrote someting wrong but english is not my first lenguage.
Thx


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pansy, I'm in Michigan this weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18+ inches everywhere. -12C or lower all weekend long.


So we only got 10 or 12" and -8 or -10c, that makes me a pansy? I can't control the weather. LOL


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My beasts don't really like to be overvolted, but they aren't on water. 1.68 V is where I have mine set to.
> Cpu/NB 1.4 volts or higher ( i've had it auto to 1.475 volts when selecting the 2666 mhz memory profile)
> Drop HT link to 2200 mhz
> 11-13-13-35-46 1T
> Let me know how you get along


ad it on 1.7
cpu/nb 1.4
dropped HT to 2200
tried 11-13-13-38 (misread your above and tried putting 46 in place of 38..would only go as high as 40 so settled for 38)
hence failed to set 46!!!

win 8.1 booted into recovery mode...couldnt get out of it... had to restore from a backup grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ad it on 1.7
> cpu/nb 1.4
> dropped HT to 2200
> tried 11-13-13-38 (misread your above and tried putting 46 in place of 38..would only go as high as 40 so settled for 38)
> hence failed to set 46!!!
> 
> win 8.1 booted into recovery mode...couldnt get out of it... had to restore from a backup grrrrrrrrrr


@5GHz i was

DRAM - 1.65V
CPU/NB - 1.3v
HT - 2600
DRAM Tim - 11-13-13-30 @2400MHz (G.Skill Sniper)

Off topic but guys seems 4.173GHz on my i7 is my limit


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just heard from Chipp and got the details on making my 'AMD HIgh Performance" article a feature and it looks like I am good to go. it is going to cover a lot of ground from the new A10 7xxx to multi GPU scaling and Hi res gaming up to quad R290x. and watercooling.
> I hope you all enjoy it


Setup a power color watercooled 290x for my roommate this week, was very jealous. He's got this case with built in rad on door : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133024. New solid metal/nickel plate bitspower waterblock on cpu now, old thermaltake acrylic one cracked. I've been toying and testing with his card for most of last week.

1025/1500 clock with 75mv bump, 54c scrypt mining, only using 275 watts due to lower temps than normal. The first wall people running watercooled 290x's and a good custom loop will hit is the pci+8pin+6pin rated wattage. Can't really go much higher on clocks without passing 300watts, kinda feel like the watercooled 290x should be dual 8pin power connectors.

Just my personal experience with one, looking forward to your results.



900 kh/s @ 50c with basement ambient @ 69f today.


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicola1989*
> 
> Hi all,
> i have an AMD FX 8350 , asus m5a97 evo r2.0, for cooling an a Noctua nhu14s, i have a trouble with my oc is 4.7 ghz, with 1.45 of Core voltage, but in 10 minute of OCCT TEST the maximium tempereture is of 67° unfortunaly i don't have a screen of the CPU Package tempereture, i just wanna to know if this overclock is good or i need to change something,
> sorry if i wrote someting wrong but english is not my first lenguage.
> Thx


if the 67c temperature is your socket temp, I wouldn't be too worried. I had my socket temperature go up to the same while my cores were still in the 55-60c zone running IBT prime95 AIDA for a couple of hours.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> @5GHz i was
> 
> DRAM - 1.65V
> CPU/NB - 1.3v
> HT - 2600
> DRAM Tim - 11-13-13-30 @2400MHz (G.Skill Sniper)
> 
> Off topic but guys seems 4.173GHz on my i7 is my limit


win 8.1 is a pain in the ass...all good except the booting into recovery mode if an OC fails... any way to stop this?
when alls restored, and im brave enough, ill backup and have another go..

from putting win 8.1 on, ive lost my arma3 profile that was 1 away from top rank in hostile servers..


----------



## Nicola1989

really thx for answare at my question, my temp daesn't reach the 70° so it's ok, a little question, setting of llc and other setting can improve my experience in game?


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicola1989*
> 
> really thx for answare at my question, my temp daesn't reach the 70° so it's ok, a little question, setting of llc and other setting can improve my experience in game?


Not sure if it will improve your gameplay, but it'll help keep your overclock stable (which might give you better performance overall)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> win 8.1 is a pain in the ass...all good except the booting into recovery mode if an OC fails... any way to stop this?
> when alls restored, and im brave enough, ill backup and have another go..
> 
> from putting win 8.1 on, ive lost my arma3 profile that was 1 away from top rank in hostile servers..


Sorry i haven't figured that out myself. Windows 8/8.1 is very sensitive to OCs so try different settings to see what works best


----------



## Rooah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi Again I have turned off the Turbo feature now But it was still going up to 4ghz So I have done some changes in the BIOS but I am very worried about the Vcore volts as they have now gone really high Even thought I set them too 1.25V well thats what I think I have done I have got some screen shot for some more help thanks again
> 
> Quick edit on this post I went into the AI suit software and it was setting my vaults to 1.46v in the operating software so I have changed it in there as well to 1.25v and changed the CPU BUS FREQ as well to 180 as it was set to 200 which was weird as that means 4ghz Here is a screen hot guys
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should just turn off the AI suit software all together like remove it?


I would recommend removing the AI Suite software. It's pretty much just bloatware and I'm not a huge fan of bloatware









Also if you want to undervolt in offset mode you need to change that little plus sign to a minus sign (just think math), otherwise you are upping the voltage.

you might find this useful http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## Synister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi Again I have turned off the Turbo feature now But it was still going up to 4ghz So I have done some changes in the BIOS but I am very worried about the Vcore volts as they have now gone really high Even thought I set them too 1.25V well thats what I think I have done I have got some screen shot for some more help thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see on the last one it has lowerd my clocks on the CPU but now I have large amounts on the Vcore
> 
> ///////////////////////////////
> Quick edit on this post I went into the AI suit software and it was setting my vaults to 1.46v in the operating software so I have changed it in there as well to 1.25v and changed the CPU BUS FREQ as well to 180 as it was set to 200 which was weird as that means 4ghz Here is a screen hot guys
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should just turn off the AI suit software all together like remove it?






Ok you need to slow down, and read the guides a little more thoroughly.

#1 - To start with, in the first image you posted, you want to change the option of 'CPU & NB Voltage' to manual, as currently it is set to offset - this is means you've set the board to add 0.025 V to the stock VID (stock voltage for your chip) Once set to manual, you can dial in eg. 1.300 V as the manually set voltage (this is an example, your stock voltage MAY vary) N.B - this step will reduce the overvolting you're seeing.

Another tab in your Bios has the DIGI vrm options - if you have these set to AUTO (which is the default) the boards LLC function will be overvolting the CPU voltage, as default setting / AUTO sets it at Extreme (in my experiences with ASUS mobos).

#2 - In the second image you posted, change 'AI Overclock Tuner' to Manual - this will fix your 4Ghz problem and allow you to change the HTT back to 200.

#3 - in the last image, disable everything other than HTPC - this removes the power saving features (APM causes dynamic frequency changing - ie. will make your CPU clock up and down a lot) once these are disabled, you're heat will be more consistent and Overclocking will be much less of a headache!

Need more help? Just holla!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> *I just heard from Chipp and got the details on making my 'AMD HIgh Performance" article a feature and it looks like I am good to go*. it is going to cover a lot of ground from the new A10 7xxx to multi GPU scaling and Hi res gaming up to quad R290x. and watercooling.
> I hope you all enjoy it


Good to hear you got it though management. Can't wait to read it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Pansy, I'm in Michigan this weekend.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18+ inches everywhere. -12C or lower all weekend long.
> 
> 
> 
> So we only got 10 or 12" and -8 or -10c, that makes me a pansy? I can't control the weather. LOL
Click to expand...

Lies! Go bribe the Weather Wizard until he gives you a -30C day to bench in.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Go bribe the Weather Wizard until he gives you a -30C day to bench in.


I suggest mushrooms, weather wizards are rather fond of those things







.


----------



## Devildog83

OK, where can I find this weather wizard guy, and does he accept Bitcoins?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK, where can I find this weather wizard guy, and does he accept Bitcoins?


He did.. didn't you see how they dropped temp


----------



## Durvelle27

Guess the weather wizard hates us. only -7*C and 1" of snow


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Guess the weather wizard hates us. only -7*C and 1" of snow


AHEM, turn down the country and bluegrass and try again.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> AHEM, turn down the country and bluegrass and try again.


????


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> ????


Mus B Tennesee! Come here, xperience real shnow!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Mus B Tennesee! Come here, xperience real shnow!


It is. We barely get any snow at all. Lowest temp we've had is -16°C


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> It is. We barely get any snow at all. Lowest temp we've had is -16°C


damn man,

come up to canada

we see -40*c with wind chill very often!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> damn man,
> 
> come up to canada
> 
> we see -40*c with wind chill very often!


Nahh i rather go to Antarctica


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> damn man,
> 
> come up to canada
> 
> we see -40*c with wind chill very often!
> 
> 
> 
> Nahh i rather go to Antarctica
Click to expand...

You sure? You'd have a heck of a time validating your CPU-z with the rather fragile internet connection they have there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> It is. We barely get any snow at all. Lowest temp we've had is -16°C
> 
> 
> 
> damn man,
> 
> come up to canada
> 
> we see -40*c with wind chill very often!
Click to expand...

Chicago hit -45F (-43C) with the arctic vortex thing that came though. Such a shame I was stuck in Florida, it would have been a great time to hit 6Ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi Again I have turned off the Turbo feature now But it was still going up to 4ghz So I have done some changes in the BIOS but I am very worried about the Vcore volts as they have now gone really high Even thought I set them too 1.25V well thats what I think I have done I have got some screen shot for some more help thanks again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see on the last one it has lowerd my clocks on the CPU but now I have large amounts on the Vcore
> 
> ///////////////////////////////
> Quick edit on this post I went into the AI suit software and it was setting my vaults to 1.46v in the operating software so I have changed it in there as well to 1.25v and changed the CPU BUS FREQ as well to 180 as it was set to 200 which was weird as that means 4ghz Here is a screen hot guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I should just turn off the AI suit software all together like remove it?


yes, because it is junk, ironically the intel one works great

the over voltage is llc medium high or ultrahigh


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You sure? You'd have a heck of a time validating your CPU-z with the rather fragile internet connection they have there.


If i can validate on this then im sure he's got no issues


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You sure? You'd have a heck of a time validating your CPU-z with the rather fragile internet connection they have there.
> 
> 
> 
> If i can validate on this then im sure he's got no issues
Click to expand...

Aside form having internet only part of the day, part of the year, and the extreme snow storms that break connections with the satellites, sure.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Aside form having internet only part of the day, part of the year, and the extreme snow storms that break connections with the satellites, sure.


Minor details.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

my internet speed is kinda bad right now..

can't even watch youtube in HD, have to VPN out and even then i'm only getting 720p..

yet i can't d/l from steam @ 6mb/s... explain that one :?

can these speed tests be trusted? or is my ISP dicking around with naughty things..

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297930028

not to mention, twitch.tv comes in @ source quality with no issues.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my internet speed is kinda bad right now..
> 
> can't even watch youtube in HD, have to VPN out and even then i'm only getting 720p..
> 
> yet i can't d/l from steam @ 6mb/s... explain that one :?


I can't watch youtube vids at 360p but Steam will download at 1MB/s, Same deal.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my internet speed is kinda bad right now..
> 
> can't even watch youtube in HD, have to VPN out and even then i'm only getting 720p..
> 
> yet i can't d/l from steam @ 6mb/s... explain that one :?
> 
> can these speed tests be trusted? or is my ISP dicking around with naughty things..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297930028
> 
> not to mention, twitch.tv comes in @ source quality with no issues.


Is 58mbps continuous speeds without any download cap?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my internet speed is kinda bad right now..
> 
> can't even watch youtube in HD, have to VPN out and even then i'm only getting 720p..
> 
> yet i can't d/l from steam @ 6mb/s... explain that one :?
> 
> can these speed tests be trusted? or is my ISP dicking around with naughty things..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297930028
> 
> not to mention, twitch.tv comes in @ source quality with no issues.


http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297960256










I don't really have problems with anything. Pretty much everything will max my connection out one way or the other.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my internet speed is kinda bad right now..
> 
> can't even watch youtube in HD, have to VPN out and even then i'm only getting 720p..
> 
> yet i can't d/l from steam @ 6mb/s... explain that one :?
> 
> can these speed tests be trusted? or is my ISP dicking around with naughty things..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297930028
> 
> not to mention, twitch.tv comes in @ source quality with no issues.


trace route it and watch the latency
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297960256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have problems with anything. Pretty much everything will max my connection out one way or the other.


I am in the same boat with speeds. Some times I get a solid 60Mbs constant


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is 58mbps continuous speeds without any download cap?


I believe so, i didn't buy the internet plan. the landlords bought it LOL

i've reinstalled and re downloaded almost 100gb of games in the last week.. i never ever see a limit warning, and or hear about one.

and they never ask for more in rent., so i assume no cap.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You sure? You'd have a heck of a time validating your CPU-z with the rather fragile internet connection they have there.
> Chicago hit -45F (-43C) with the arctic vortex thing that came though. Such a shame I was stuck in Florida, it would have been a great time to hit 6Ghz.


Thats fine just upload once i'm bck


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, because it is junk, ironically the intel one works great
> 
> the over voltage is llc medium high or ultrahigh


That's nothing New aha, I don't hate on AMD but the software they make for the plat form is never as good which is a shame.

And in the AI suit it keeps changing the CPU load line calibration to medium and the CPU/NB load calibration to extreme every time I reboot my system which is weird as I keep changing it to high on both...any ideas on why this is would some more screen shots help? I have gone in the BIOS and changed the settings for the DIGI + in there so maybe that's whey it changes I don't know.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You sure? You'd have a heck of a time validating your CPU-z with the rather fragile internet connection they have there.
> Chicago hit -45F (-43C) with the arctic vortex thing that came though. Such a shame I was stuck in Florida, it would have been a great time to hit 6Ghz.


Dem snow in the burbs man, my Glacer got delayed super hard cause of it.


----------



## gertruude

My internet is crap at the minute

this is all i get


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> My internet is crap at the minute
> 
> this is all i get


Still comcrap, but it's all I can get here...


----------



## Melcar

You guy's speed is like 10x as mine. Ahhh, Third World, I love you.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, because it is junk, ironically the intel one works great
> 
> the over voltage is llc medium high or ultrahigh
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing New aha, I don't hate on AMD but the software they make for the plat form is never as good which is a shame.
> 
> And in the AI suit it keeps changing the CPU load line calibration to medium and the CPU/NB load calibration to extreme every time I reboot my system which is weird as I keep changing it to high on both...any ideas on why this is would some more screen shots help? I have gone in the BIOS and changed the settings for the DIGI + in there so maybe that's whey it changes I don't know.
Click to expand...

The only software AMD makes is Overdrive, CCC, and AMD System Monitor, all of which work flawlessly...

AI Suite is 100% ASUS.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The only software AMD makes is Overdrive, CCC, and AMD System Monitor, all of which work flawlessly...
> 
> AI Suite is 100% ASUS.


Ye I did not mean it like that sorry aha


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> My internet is crap at the minute
> 
> this is all i get


I would hardly call that crap.

This is what I get, and I don't even live in the middle of nowhere.
'Murica, the land of slow internet speeds.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> My internet is crap at the minute
> 
> this is all i get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hardly call that crap.
> 
> This is what I get, and I don't even live in the middle of nowhere.
> 'Murica, the land of slow internet speeds.
Click to expand...

You know Charter and Comcast both offer 100mbps+ right?

It's just you.


----------



## jason387

Are there any good mobo's available which have no vdroop? The vdroop on my mobo is unbearable at high clocks. To keep it stable at 4.4Ghz right now I have it at 1.41v in the bios and under p95 load it goes all the way down to 1.368v. Now the problem is that when gaming my vcore is around 1.38v-1.39v and that annoys me knowing that i need nothing more than 1.368v to be stable at 100% cpu usage and in games i get no more than 70% usage and a higher vcore. Will this kind of vcore behaviour shorten the life span of my chip? Max core temps are at 61c and mostly at 57c-58c while running p95. Been running it for almost 3 hours now.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Are there any good mobo's available which have no vdroop? The vdroop on my mobo is unbearable at high clocks. To keep it stable at 4.4Ghz right now I have it at 1.41v in the bios and under p95 load it goes all the way down to 1.368v. Now the problem is that when gaming my vcore is around 1.38v-1.39v and that annoys me knowing that i need nothing more than 1.368v to be stable at 100% cpu usage and in games i get no more than 70% usage and a higher vcore. Will this kind of vcore behaviour shorten the life span of my chip? Max core temps are at 61c and mostly at 57c-58c while running p95. Been running it for almost 3 hours now.


Pretty much anything 990FX from Giga and ASUS. Maybe ASRock too, we don't have many ASRock owners.


----------



## jason387

So those mobo's will have no vdroop, right? Isn't 1.368v kind of high for 4.4Ghz?


----------



## Alastair

Jeez there some serious first world problems in here. Come to SA guys. You will know kak internet when you get here. We are the only country around that really pays for our cap. On top of that Telkom's fastest lines are around 8Mb/s. And thats the people that have ACCESS to fixed line. Thanks to the glories of cable theft, alot of us (yours truly) dont even have fixed high speed internet. I have to try make do with 3G. Which we don't even have proper coverage for. And now that 4G is out ISP's could't be bothered to finish covering the country in 3G before they start doing the 4G. So here I am making do with MAYBE 300kb/s on my MTN 3g (2/5 bars of signal) and I get around 0.5Mb/s if I use my Telkom 3G, which I don't because their port forwarding for BF4 is messed up. So anyone with 3g trying to play on local BF4 servers with port numbers above 30000 (which is all of them mind you) gets no where. We cant connect. And because Telkom holds a monopoly on fixed line in this country they couldn't be bothered to get there asses into gear because they know nobody is going to switch to another fixed line ISP because there is NONE...

So you guys should consider yourselves truly blessed. Anybody with speeds above 10MB/s a second shouldn't kick the gift horse in the mouth.







I would pay good monies to just have a half decent 4MB/s line because I have NEVER experienced internet speeds like that.









EDIT: This isn't a troll post. Just wanted to give you guys some perspective of what us South Africans have to deal with. Its a true shame.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez there some serious first world problems in here. Come to SA guys. You will know kak internet when you get here. We are the only country around that really pays for our cap. On top of that Telkom's fastest lines are around 8Mb/s. And thats the people that have ACCESS to fixed line. Thanks to the glories of cable theft, alot of us (yours truly) dont even have fixed high speed internet. I have to try make do with 3G. Which we don't even have proper coverage for. And now that 4G is out ISP's could't be bothered to finish covering the country in 3G before they start doing the 4G. So here I am making do with MAYBE 300kb/s on my MTN 3g (2/5 bars of signal) and I get around 0.5Mb/s if I use my Telkom 3G, which I don't because their port forwarding for BF4 is messed up. So anyone with 3g trying to play on local BF4 servers with port numbers above 30000 (which is all of them mind you) gets no where. We cant connect. And because Telkom holds a monopoly on fixed line in this country they couldn't be bothered to get there asses into gear because they know nobody is going to switch to another fixed line ISP because there is NONE...
> 
> So you guys should consider yourselves truly blessed. Anybody with speeds above 10MB/s a second shouldn't kick the gift horse in the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay good monies to just have a half decent 4MB/s line because I have NEVER experienced internet speeds like that.


Find a country with great internet, find an online gal and get married n move lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Ok guys,

Switched out my Corsair h100 for a custom loop the past weekend.
Made a post about the build here: http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/61040#post_21747226

Didn't had the time to test allot but it seems to run pretty nice with my fx-8320.

Temps are down quiet allot while also being much more silent.

Here's a shot of 10 runs IBT-avx on very high. 4.7ghz with 1.44v set in the bios. Ram and cpu-nb are both running at 2400mhz, cpu-nb at 1.3v and ram at 1.65v.


The closest comparison shot I could find from the old setup with the h100 is this one.
Cpu at 4.5ghz with 1.4v in the bios. Less voltage and a lower clock while still begin close to 15c hotter then the custom loop.


Pretty happy overall.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> Switched out my Corsair h100 for a custom loop the past weekend.
> Made a post about the build here: http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/61040#post_21747226
> 
> Didn't had the time to test allot but it seems to run pretty nice with my fx-8320.
> 
> Temps are down quiet allot while also being much more silent.
> 
> Here's a shot of 10 runs IBT-avx on very high. 4.7ghz with 1.44v set in the bios. Ram and cpu-nb are both running at 2400mhz, cpu-nb at 1.3v and ram at 1.65v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest comparison shot I could find from the old setup with the h100 is this one.
> Cpu at 4.5ghz with 1.4v in the bios. Less voltage and a lower clock while still begin close to 15c hotter then the custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy overall.


Stop doing low ibt runs when ya on water ya wally lol

5ghz only lol even 4.9 is too low a test for water, big jump to 5ghz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Stop doing low ibt runs when ya on water ya wally lol
> 
> 5ghz only lol even 4.9 is too low a test for water, big jump to 5ghz


What you trolling about?

I did say I didn't had the time to test more...
Wanting to get the highest possible with the least possible voltage. Jumping straight away to 5ghz+ is not the way to do it.

Only showed the comparison shots to show the difference in temps. Please just judge on that.
Do you think my temps are about right for the loop I am running now?

Ambient temp is between 17c and 19c.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *What you trolling about?*
> 
> I did say I didn't had the time to test more...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to get the highest possible with the least possible voltage. Jumping straight away to 5ghz+ is not the way to do it.
> 
> Only showed the comparison shots to show the difference in temps. Please just judge on that.
> Do you think my temps are about right for the loop I am running now?
> 
> Ambient temp is between 17c and 19c
> 
> 
> .


Trolling?









who's trolling?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez there some serious first world problems in here. Come to SA guys. You will know kak internet when you get here. We are the only country around that really pays for our cap. On top of that Telkom's fastest lines are around 8Mb/s. And thats the people that have ACCESS to fixed line. Thanks to the glories of cable theft, alot of us (yours truly) dont even have fixed high speed internet. I have to try make do with 3G. Which we don't even have proper coverage for. And now that 4G is out ISP's could't be bothered to finish covering the country in 3G before they start doing the 4G. So here I am making do with MAYBE 300kb/s on my MTN 3g (2/5 bars of signal) and I get around 0.5Mb/s if I use my Telkom 3G, which I don't because their port forwarding for BF4 is messed up. So anyone with 3g trying to play on local BF4 servers with port numbers above 30000 (which is all of them mind you) gets no where. We cant connect. And because Telkom holds a monopoly on fixed line in this country they couldn't be bothered to get there asses into gear because they know nobody is going to switch to another fixed line ISP because there is NONE...
> 
> So you guys should consider yourselves truly blessed. Anybody with speeds above 10MB/s a second shouldn't kick the gift horse in the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay good monies to just have a half decent 4MB/s line because I have NEVER experienced internet speeds like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find a country with great internet, find an online gal and get married n move lol
Click to expand...

Tried online. Wasn't too good at it







Besides there is a saying. Once African always African. I don't think I could move. Maybe if circumstances force me to move. Like Julius Malema coming to power and declaring hunting season for fair skinned people open. (True story. Dunno how many of you guys have heard of good ol' Julias)







But anyways.... Back to FX!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Tried online. Wasn't too good at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides there is a saying. Once African always African. I don't think I could move. Maybe if circumstances force me to move. Like Julius Malema coming to power and declaring hunting season for fair skinned people open. (True story. Dunno how many of you guys have heard of good ol' Julias)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways.... Back to FX!


i tried online too was the boom in the 90's i think lol

I almost moved to USA from uk to live with a gal but i bottled it, my fear of flying is to much haha....true story







and i aint ever flown lol, ud have to knock me out


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's trolling?


Well I ain't.
I am being serious. Just was happy with my first custom loop and wanted to share it with you guys. That's all...

Of course 4.7 is nothing under water. I will definitely aim for the max my chip or cooling can take.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well I ain't.
> I am being serious. Just was happy with my first custom loop and wanted to share it with you guys. That's all...
> 
> Of course 4.7 is nothing under water. I will definitely aim for the max my chip or cooling can take.


thats all nice and dandy man....i really mean this and i wasn't having a go

how u can think is beyond me


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Tried online. Wasn't too good at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides there is a saying. Once African always African. I don't think I could move. Maybe if circumstances force me to move. Like Julius Malema coming to power and declaring hunting season for fair skinned people open. (True story. Dunno how many of you guys have heard of good ol' Julias)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways.... Back to FX!
> 
> 
> 
> i tried online too was the boom in the 90's i think lol
> 
> I almost moved to USA from uk to live with a gal but i bottled it, my fear of flying is to much haha....true story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i aint ever flown lol, ud have to knock me out
Click to expand...

Flying is the best man. I come from a family involved heavily in aviation so its kinda bred into me.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well Wile you guys were praying to the winter wizards with mushrooms and cooling, hoping on planes and wishing the times where different, I so happen to get the majority of my parts in (still waiting on a second 280x)

Here are some pictures.. Kyad this case is uber nice.. I did notice one pit fall.. The top optical bay in the stacker portion doesn't remove (well with out modding it) it kept me from being able to have push pull on the 360 rad I bought..

Before anyone knocks the rad its a GT Stealth 360 xFlow.... Reason for not knocking it.... (bought it for 20 bucks)









And here are some pretty pictures of well quick shots.. been working on this all day.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Future I will have blue lights in there for a contrast of red and blue... My tubing is blue and I have red compression fittings

Oh and this will make you laugh


----------



## gertruude

i think my first attempt of watercooling pc was ugly and yours is no different, the same as mine in between colours lol

it isnt the looks though is it its how it performs









oh and dont forget uv lights!!

Oh and watch kids pouring juice or bottle of milk on top lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think my first attempt of watercooling pc was ugly and yours is no different, the same as mine in between colours lol
> 
> it isnt the looks though is it its how it performs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and dont forget uv lights!!
> 
> Oh and watch kids pouring juice or bottle of milk on top lol


right now it is ugly as I need to do cable management and get more light in there.. but the red/blue will look good.. I do need to get uv lighting ... It will make this tubing pop out


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> right now it is ugly as I need to do cable management and get more light in there.. but the red/blue will look good.. I do need to get uv lighting ... It will make this tubing pop out


Aye UV makes it look pretty cool....you'll love it

i was contemplating on the stacker, but was going to wait for some good reviews

paid my debts in april so i can start on the pc again


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye UV makes it look pretty cool....you'll love it
> 
> i was contemplating on the stacker, but was going to wait for some good reviews
> 
> paid my debts in april so i can start on the pc again


I will have to say that I love this case.. there are few draw backs.. but nothing a simple dremel couldn't fix


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Are there any good mobo's available which have no vdroop? The vdroop on my mobo is unbearable at high clocks. To keep it stable at 4.4Ghz right now I have it at 1.41v in the bios and under p95 load it goes all the way down to 1.368v. Now the problem is that when gaming my vcore is around 1.38v-1.39v and that annoys me knowing that i need nothing more than 1.368v to be stable at 100% cpu usage and in games i get no more than 70% usage and a higher vcore. Will this kind of vcore behaviour shorten the life span of my chip? Max core temps are at 61c and mostly at 57c-58c while running p95. Been running it for almost 3 hours now.


Vdroop is an inherent loss on energy when passed through a conductor.

there is no such thing as no Vdroop.

There are however, mother boards that have incorporated functionality to minimize Vdroop. This is LLC (line load calibration)

Same as Line Loss Calibration calculations done by hydro engineers, cept on a much smaller scale.

where hydro engineers have to be concerned about the vast distance crossed, the gauge of the cable/conductor, the formation of the conductor (solid vs stranded conductor), environmental fluctuations ETC(many more variables)

LLC is a function on the motherboard that is essentially telling the motherboard to draw more energy to balance out the loses from transferring power over an conductor to feed the processor with. (very simplified laymens version)

Like Kyad mentioned, pretty much ANY 990fx motherboard from Asus, Gigabyte, and likely Asrock (my FM2+ board has LLC) will have LLC with a few options usually bridging the gap between OFF, Vdroop, Vboost , and set your rig on fire boost (extreme)

IIRC MSI boards on AM3+ (or atleast the early revisions) do not have LLC, but as CSSorkin has shown us LLC isn't exactly needed for higher clocks... just good cooling.

And 1.36 for 4.4 isn't that much at all. that is 8350 voltage.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I will have to say that I love this case.. there are few draw backs.. but nothing a simple dremel couldn't fix


While my WC setup looks terrible









Guys is the 9370 or 9590 worth getting as i'm looking to build a new AMD based PC or even a 7850K


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

7850k won't set any records







but it is neat tech.

on a side note, did sappire drop the R9 290 tri-x? i can't find it anywhere cept newegg.ca (and they are charging the price of the 290x)

damn crypto currency...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 7850k won't set any records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it is neat tech.
> 
> on a side note, did sappire drop the R9 290 tri-x? i can't find it anywhere cept newegg.ca (and they are charging the price of the 290x)
> 
> damn crypto currency...


Whats the max OC so far on the 7850K with IGP disabled. My 6800K was able to do 5.1GHz on Air


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Whats the max OC so far on the 7850K with IGP disabled. My 6800K was able to do 5.1GHz on Air


mine is a dud that will be replaced this week.

but everyone else seems to be limited to 4.5 irregardless of igpu disabled or note (my board doesn't give me the option, atleast yet, i've not stuck a dGPU in it)

hence, not setting any records







cept for maybe open CL performance


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mine is a dud that will be replaced this week.
> 
> but everyone else seems to be limited to 4.5 irregardless of igpu disabled or note (my board doesn't give me the option, atleast yet, i've not stuck a dGPU in it)
> 
> hence, not setting any records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cept for maybe open CL performance


Ahhh that sucks. Welp guess i'll stick to FX. My i7 is setting records for the 4770 division lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ahhh that sucks. Welp guess i'll stick to FX. My i7 is setting records for the 4770 division lol.


hold off a year,

once they get kaveri sorted, steamrollerFX will be a beast compared to current FX on whatever socket it actually lands on.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hold off a year,
> 
> once they get kaveri sorted, steamrollerFX will be a beast compared to current FX on whatever socket it actually lands on.


Dont think i can wait. My i7 is no fun


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Dont think i can wait. My i7 is no fun


lmao crosshair/UD7 + 9590 then?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lmao crosshair/UD7 + 9590 then?


Crosshair as i only use ASUS boards


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Crosshair as i only use ASUS boards


suggested the UD7 as native quadfire benchs could be fun to hold you over









or for ROG to release a Crosshair V extreme of sorts LOL


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> suggested the UD7 as native quadfire benchs could be fun to hold you over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or for ROG to release a Crosshair V extreme of sorts LOL


Ehhh i never use more than 2 GPUs.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> suggested the UD7 as native quadfire benchs could be fun to hold you over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or for ROG to release a Crosshair V extreme of sorts LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh i never use more than 2 GPUs.
Click to expand...

I have the rare condition known as enthusiast obsessive disorder (E.O.D) I am genetically predisposed to build a quadfire machine every 9-12 months

2008- 






...and next...


donations for this terible condition are now being accepted


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have the rare condition known as enthusiast obsessive disorder (E.O.D) I am genetically predisposed to build a quadfire machine every 9-12 months
> 
> 2008-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and next...
> 
> 
> donations for this terible condition are now being accepted


let us know if you can get that kaveri above 4.5


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have the rare condition known as enthusiast obsessive disorder (E.O.D) I am genetically predisposed to build a quadfire machine every 9-12 months
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2008-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and next...
> 
> 
> donations for this terible condition are now being accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know if you can get that kaveri above 4.5
Click to expand...

How did you know I was getting a Kaveri?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have the rare condition known as enthusiast obsessive disorder (E.O.D) I am genetically predisposed to build a quadfire machine every 9-12 months
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2008-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and next...
> 
> 
> donations for this terible condition are now being accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know if you can get that kaveri above 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you know I was getting a Kaveri?
Click to expand...

I think this gave it away http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/30470#post_21732977


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have the rare condition known as enthusiast obsessive disorder (E.O.D) I am genetically predisposed to build a quadfire machine every 9-12 months


That's a crazy waste of money my friend given how badly quadfire scaling sucks


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> How did you know I was getting a Kaveri?


Pan handling??? Perhaps drug dealing is the next means to high end computing??? ROFL


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have the rare condition known as enthusiast obsessive disorder (E.O.D) I am genetically predisposed to build a quadfire machine every 9-12 months
> 
> 
> 
> That's a crazy waste of money my friend given how badly quadfire scaling sucks
Click to expand...

You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> How did you know I was getting a Kaveri?


you have told us a few times ! ( or did he approve you getting it * conspiracy * )


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.


I could not afford your condition RED, I think Cancer would be cheaper for me. Not near as much fun but cheaper non the less.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> How did you know I was getting a Kaveri?
> 
> 
> 
> you have told us a few times ! ( or did he approve you getting it * conspiracy * )
Click to expand...

Old age I guess, I don't remember saying it was going to be part of it....I forgot to take my memory pills again...I think..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> I could not afford your condition RED, I think Cancer would be cheaper for me. Not near as much fun but cheaper non the less.
Click to expand...

hey D-Dog, nice to hear from ya


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey D-Dog, nice to hear from ya


You too, can't wait to see what the 7850k can do.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hey D-Dog, nice to hear from ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too, can't wait to see what the 7850k can do.
Click to expand...

I ran three monitors off the A10 6800 and played Dirt 3 @ 5760 x 1080 so I am anxious to show what the 7850 can do.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

question... I just got a settlement for a dental issue... a rather large one... I have no intention of spending the money on the tooth just because I am NOT going through the 3 surgeries it would take to fix it with an implant.... soooo , I was wondering if you thought it would be worth the $ to play with a 9590 if you could? I am thinking of getting one since the price has come down so much and only will be getting it to play with... I am already getting nice speeds out of my 8350, but I have to admit that the idea of trying out a highly binned version to see just how it behaves vs a normal 8350 binning is intriguing to me.... any 9590 owners here please speak up.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I ran three monitors off the A10 6800 and played Dirt 3 @ 5760 x 1080 so I am anxious to show what the 7850 can do.


hopefully the dual graphics is ready for 290x at that point when you get it all and build it all


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> question... I just got a settlement for a dental issue... a rather large one... I have no intention of spending the money on the tooth just because I am NOT going through the 3 surgeries it would take to fix it with an implant.... soooo , I was wondering if you thought it would be worth the $ to play with a 9590 if you could? I am thinking of getting one since the price has come down so much and only will be getting it to play with... I am already getting nice speeds out of my 8350, but I have to admit that the idea of trying out a highly binned version to see just how it behaves vs a normal 8350 binning is intriguing to me.... any 9590 owners here please speak up.


my







spend it on the tooth !

fyi guys

http://www.titanfall.com/beta


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spend it on the tooth !
> 
> fyi guys
> 
> http://www.titanfall.com/beta


Thanks MegaMan, I registered.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have the rare condition known as enthusiast obsessive disorder (E.O.D) I am genetically predisposed to build a quadfire machine every 9-12 months
> 
> 2008-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and next...
> 
> 
> donations for this terible condition are now being accepted


I might go tri-sli for 4K but idk yet


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

someone @ my ISP is gunna hear about this if their contact pages EVER loads...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spend it on the tooth !
> 
> fyi guys
> 
> http://www.titanfall.com/beta


I appreciate your input Mega Man... really I do.... but...

I've actually thought it over very long... and even if I just stuff the cash back.. the tooth is just coming out and no surgery... mostly due to the fact that nearly all my family gets dentures... just a trait... if in the future I need dentures the implant will have to be surgically removed. since its neither a main chewing tooth or a particularly visible tooth I really just don't care about even getting a partial to fill the gap.. and then there is that bit where once upon a time I went through dental surgery.... worst 2 months of my life... I'd would rather eat paste the rest of my life than go through that torture again and to fix this "properly" I'd have to go through 3 surgeries.... sooo its not a question of spending it on the tooth vs something cool... its a question of if there is that much difference in binning or not... right now I'm taking about 1.63 vcore to maintain 5Ghz... can't help but to wonder if the 9590 would push beyond 5Ghz with less volts and if so how far... if there really isn't much difference short of just being factory OC'd then its not really worth it...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> question... I just got a settlement for a dental issue... a rather large one... I have no intention of spending the money on the tooth just because I am NOT going through the 3 surgeries it would take to fix it with an implant.... soooo , I was wondering if you thought it would be worth the $ to play with a 9590 if you could? I am thinking of getting one since the price has come down so much and only will be getting it to play with... I am already getting nice speeds out of my 8350, but I have to admit that the idea of trying out a highly binned version to see just how it behaves vs a normal 8350 binning is intriguing to me.... any 9590 owners here please speak up.


It's your money but you already have a fast 8350 don't you?

It's kinda like the difference between a mildly souped up street engine and the racing version of that motor. One is smooth and friendly while the other is rough and touchy. But both are fast.

So, do you like a challenge? There are a lot of 9590 users that are scratching our heads trying to figure the thing out. How much are you willing to pay for it? I see its price is back down to $299.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's your money but you already have a fast 8350 don't you?
> 
> It's kinda like the difference between a mildly souped up street engine and the racing version of that motor. One is smooth and friendly while the other is rough and touchy. But both are fast.
> 
> So, do you like a challenge? There are a lot of 9590 users that are scratching our heads trying to figure the thing out. How much are you wiling to pay for it? I see its price is back down to $299.


I love a challenge : ) I think I've found the absolute limits of this cpu now... I can get it to run 5Ghz... but its taking more volts than I had hoped... 1.63... and it gets a tad warm there... in game peak heat is still only around 60C so its usable... but.. I've read reports that some 9590's run cooler/less volts at 5ghz... Also, I can't get this one past 5.2Ghz even for a validation... instant lockup even at 1.7 vcore... not to mention, I do intend on getting some of my money back by selling this chip if I get one.. so I won't be out the entire 300$ I'm very seriously considering it, now that I do have good cooling in place to work with It should be a fun trek...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well Wile you guys were praying to the winter wizards with mushrooms and cooling, hoping on planes and wishing the times where different, I so happen to get the majority of my parts in (still waiting on a second 280x)
> 
> Here are some pictures.. Kyad this case is uber nice.. I did notice one pit fall.. The top optical bay in the stacker portion doesn't remove (well with out modding it) it kept me from being able to have push pull on the 360 rad I bought..


Take off the face plate and top cover. The 5.25 bay unscrews normally from the front and from the rail-mount portion on top.

Obscure yes, impossible... Not a chance.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.


Lol...yeah OK, if you keep telling yourself that eventually you may start to believe it. o_0


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Take off the face plate and top cover. The 5.25 bay unscrews normally from the front and from the rail-mount portion on top.
> 
> Obscure yes, impossible... Not a chance.


oh cool thank you.. must have missed that last part on the railing


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Old age I guess, I don't remember saying it was going to be part of it....I forgot to take my memory pills again...I think..[/quote
> 
> Don't think your the only one getting freebies from AMD. I am receiving a Kaveri A10--7850k and a a motherboard courtesy of AMD for "evaluation". Today must be my lucky day. Just won an Ipod Nano from WBAI 99.5 FM radio in New York.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Old age I guess, I don't remember saying it was going to be part of it....I forgot to take my memory pills again...I think..[/quote
> 
> Don't think your the only one getting freebies from AMD. I am receiving a Kaveri A10--7850k and a a motherboard courtesy of AMD for "evaluation". Today must be my lucky day. Just won an Ipod Nano from WBAI 99.5 FM radio in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! Seems like you were due for some good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spend it on the tooth !
> 
> fyi guys
> 
> http://www.titanfall.com/beta
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your input Mega Man... really I do.... but...
> 
> I've actually thought it over very long... and even if I just stuff the cash back.. the tooth is just coming out and no surgery... mostly due to the fact that nearly all my family gets dentures... just a trait... if in the future I need dentures the implant will have to be surgically removed. since its neither a main chewing tooth or a particularly visible tooth I really just don't care about even getting a partial to fill the gap.. and then there is that bit where once upon a time I went through dental surgery.... worst 2 months of my life... I'd would rather eat paste the rest of my life than go through that torture again and to fix this "properly" I'd have to go through 3 surgeries.... sooo its not a question of spending it on the tooth vs something cool... its a question of if there is that much difference in binning or not... right now I'm taking about 1.63 vcore to maintain 5Ghz... can't help but to wonder if the 9590 would push beyond 5Ghz with less volts and if so how far... if there really isn't much difference short of just being factory OC'd then its not really worth it...
Click to expand...

as long as you get it taken care of, do what makes you happy. would i no. but i just saw them for 260 or 280, either price is tempting
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> question... I just got a settlement for a dental issue... a rather large one... I have no intention of spending the money on the tooth just because I am NOT going through the 3 surgeries it would take to fix it with an implant.... soooo , I was wondering if you thought it would be worth the $ to play with a 9590 if you could? I am thinking of getting one since the price has come down so much and only will be getting it to play with... I am already getting nice speeds out of my 8350, but I have to admit that the idea of trying out a highly binned version to see just how it behaves vs a normal 8350 binning is intriguing to me.... any 9590 owners here please speak up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your money but you already have a fast 8350 don't you?
> 
> It's kinda like the difference between a mildly souped up street engine and the racing version of that motor. One is smooth and friendly while the other is rough and touchy. But both are fast.
> 
> So, do you like a challenge? There are a lot of 9590 users that are scratching our heads trying to figure the thing out. How much are you willing to pay for it? I see its price is back down to $299.
Click to expand...

260-280 !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...yeah OK, if you keep telling yourself that eventually you may start to believe it. o_0
Click to expand...

dear god not you again.
not everyone in life needs big numbers for their epeen. the fourth card does help and it really helps with eyefinity which when he reads your sad little post he will be showing evidence.

please stop trolling here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Old age I guess, I don't remember saying it was going to be part of it....I forgot to take my memory pills again...I think..
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think your the only one getting freebies from AMD. I am receiving a Kaveri A10--7850k and a a motherboard courtesy of AMD for "evaluation". Today must be my lucky day. Just won an Ipod Nano from WBAI 99.5 FM radio in New York.
Click to expand...

congrats !


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...yeah OK, if you keep telling yourself that eventually you may start to believe it. o_0
Click to expand...

I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.

I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
lets see your evidence.

" Lol...yeah OK, if you keep running those quadfire tests with the same successful scaling results, you will believe it." (fixed)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...yeah OK, if you keep telling yourself that eventually you may start to believe it. o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.
> 
> " Lol...yeah OK, if you keep running those quadfire tests with the same successful scaling results, you will believe it." (fixed)
Click to expand...

told ya !

in other news 14.1 does not likes meh !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You apparently have not seen, or built one since 2009. my current ( and the one previous ) scale beautifully to all 4 GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...yeah OK, if you keep telling yourself that eventually you may start to believe it. o_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.
> 
> " Lol...yeah OK, if you keep running those quadfire tests with the same successful scaling results, you will believe it." (fixed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> told ya !
> 
> in other news 14.1 does not likes meh !
Click to expand...

Oh noes!

In all seriousness though, checklist:

Did you disable Crossfire?
Did you try a clean driver install?
Does it work fine on other computers you own?
What's the problem you're having?


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.


Good for you buddy, I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no?
And I'm not going to be goaded into a competition to see who can post the most benchmark results. It's common knowledge quadfire scales poorly hence why hardly anybody uses it......
I understand some people have epeen complex, but quadfired 290's is not a good investment,.......only good for benching, deny it all u want... but hey at the end of the day it's your money....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you buddy, I'm an engineer at *Fujitsu*, and previously *IBM*... so *I guess that counts as experience too, no?*
> And I'm not going to be goaded into a competition to see who can post the most benchmark results. It's common knowledge quadfire scales poorly hence why hardly anybody uses it...... I understand some people have epeen complex, but quadfired 290's is not a good investment,....... deny it all u want... and hey at the end of the day it's your money....
Click to expand...

Why would either of those things help you at all in a GPU scaling debate?

You know you're arguing with a reviewer whose job involves testing the very thing you're arguing about, right?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you buddy, I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no?
> And I'm not going to be goaded into a competition to see who can post the most benchmark results. It's common knowledge quadfire scales poorly hence why hardly anybody uses it......
> I understand some people have epeen complex, but quadfired 290's is not a good investment,.......only good for benching, deny it all u want... but hey at the end of the day it's your money....
Click to expand...

What does either of tho sew things have to do with multicard card scaling?. try with the title and all but the fac ts are .
1) i have followed multicard scaling by building and using them since the mastercard and slave with the exterior dongle.
2) I have built and use (and reviewed for that matter) every generation of GPU since the ATI 3000
3) I actually build and put to use these multicard machines everyday, its my job to know if they work or not.
4) you display your ignorance e of someone who once heard back in 2007 that four cards don't work and refuse to let go of it . You were correct pnce upon a time , but not now and not for long while.
5) I repeat i have mountains of empirical evidence that demonstrates that you are wrong which I will unveil with my upcoming AMD article
6) what do you have other than the accusation that I am making up for not being well endowed?
7) what being an engineer at Fujitsu has to do with multi card scaling ,I have no idea
Quote:


> I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you answered your own question ...NO. why would that be the equivalent to years of hands on experience with multicard crossfire...that doesn't even make sense...moving on
> 8) I see lots of typing from you , but nothing that addresses your assertion
> 10) even if I am compensating for less than generous proportions below the belt ( and its just not say my interest in high end graphics, that I am reviewer, or my job as a system builder, it still has no bearing on quadfire working. actually if you were not so lazy, it would take all of five minutes to find evidence right her at OCN that in fact 4 card AMD crossfire does work.
> 
> BTW, I went to college for micro electronics... what does that get me? PBBBT
> any other irrelevancy you care to lob out there.
> 
> BTW, the epeen comment, personal insults are the first sign that someone has run out of intellectual ammunition
> 
> why don't you go lay down by your dish.
Click to expand...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

was that last bit in PM?

lol

anyone got some ready-pop?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

le ouch.

Looking forward to the article though Red









Love to see what quad 290x's can do in the everyday situation


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you buddy, I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no?
> And I'm not going to be goaded into a competition to see who can post the most benchmark results. It's common knowledge quadfire scales poorly hence why hardly anybody uses it......
> I understand some people have epeen complex, but quadfired 290's is not a good investment,.......only good for benching, deny it all u want... but hey at the end of the day it's your money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does either of tho sew things have to do with multicard card scaling?. try with the title and all but the fac ts are .
> 1) i have followed multicard scaling by building and using them since the mastercard and slave with the exterior dongle.
> 2) I have built and use (and reviewed for that matter) every generation of GPU since the ATI 3000
> 3) I actually build and put to use these multicard machines everyday, its my job to know if they work or not.
> 4) you display your ignorance e of someone who once heard back in 2007 that four cards don't work and refuse to let go of it . You were correct pnce upon a time , but not now and not for long while.
> 5) I repeat i have mountains of empirical evidence that demonstrates that you are wrong which I will unveil with my upcoming AMD article
> 6) what do you have other than the accusation that I am making up for not being well endowed?
> 7) what being an engineer at Fujitsu has to do with multi card scaling ,I have no idea
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you answered your own question ...NO. why would that be the equivalent to years of hands on experience with multicard crossfire...that doesn't even make sense...moving on
> 8) I see lots of typing from you , but nothing that addresses your assertion
> 10) even if I am compensating for less than generous proportions below the belt ( and its just not say my interest in high end graphics, that I am reviewer, or my job as a system builder, it still has no bearing on quadfire working. actually if you were not so lazy, it would take all of five minutes to find evidence right her at OCN that in fact 4 card AMD crossfire does work.
> 
> BTW, I went to college for micro electronics... what does that get me? PBBBT
> any other irrelevancy you care to lob out there.
> 
> BTW, the epeen comment, personal insults are the first sign that someone has run out of intellectual ammunition
> 
> why don't you go lay down by your dish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, you remind me of Justin from Corsair who wrote in his blog that BF4 fps increased by 25% with faster RAM. lol 3 weeks later he recanted.
> 
> Maybe u need a new hobby, no wonder even the mods from here go to G3D for advice.... or are u going to say AnandTech have no experience either?
> 
> These benchmark results are for your benefit not mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've made my point.....have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

... just waiting for the future smackdown that will soon be coming in tide, wonder if it will be in blocks or all at once



















wonder if there will be a full rebuttle by the plaintiff


----------



## Durquavian

Problem is those are CPU benches and evidence of PCI-e lane limitations at particular speeds. Besides they do show they work. But I assert that most reviews on those sites, most any do little in the way of investigative work nor do they offer legitimate results.

4 Way CF is NOT a plug and play setup. Most reviews are done as plug and play then assert that such setups don't work. I assert those reviewers be lined up and shot.

And when have you ever got the exact same results as most of those benches you posted? I get better results with my 7770x2, which is in FACT worse than a single 7970.

(And I just remembered, aren't you the one that came in here before trying to convince us all that you were the know-it-all guy even in other sites? I bet you are the same one. Man I loved the fact you were gone. Too bad it didn't last.) @ pill monster


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you buddy, I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no?
> And I'm not going to be goaded into a competition to see who can post the most benchmark results. It's common knowledge quadfire scales poorly hence why hardly anybody uses it......
> I understand some people have epeen complex, but quadfired 290's is not a good investment,.......only good for benching, deny it all u want... but hey at the end of the day it's your money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does either of tho sew things have to do with multicard card scaling?. try with the title and all but the fac ts are .
> 1) i have followed multicard scaling by building and using them since the mastercard and slave with the exterior dongle.
> 2) I have built and use (and reviewed for that matter) every generation of GPU since the ATI 3000
> 3) I actually build and put to use these multicard machines everyday, its my job to know if they work or not.
> 4) you display your ignorance e of someone who once heard back in 2007 that four cards don't work and refuse to let go of it . You were correct pnce upon a time , but not now and not for long while.
> 5) I repeat i have mountains of empirical evidence that demonstrates that you are wrong which I will unveil with my upcoming AMD article
> 6) what do you have other than the accusation that I am making up for not being well endowed?
> 7) what being an engineer at Fujitsu has to do with multi card scaling ,I have no idea
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you answered your own question ...NO. why would that be the equivalent to years of hands on experience with multicard crossfire...that doesn't even make sense...moving on
> 8) I see lots of typing from you , but nothing that addresses your assertion
> 10) even if I am compensating for less than generous proportions below the belt ( and its just not say my interest in high end graphics, that I am reviewer, or my job as a system builder, it still has no bearing on quadfire working. actually if you were not so lazy, it would take all of five minutes to find evidence right her at OCN that in fact 4 card AMD crossfire does work.
> 
> BTW, I went to college for micro electronics... what does that get me? PBBBT
> any other irrelevancy you care to lob out there.
> 
> BTW, the epeen comment, personal insults are the first sign that someone has run out of intellectual ammunition
> 
> why don't you go lay down by your dish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, you remind me of Justin from Corsair who wrote in his blog that BF4 fps increased by 25% with faster RAM. lol 3 weeks later he recanted.
> 
> Maybe u need a new hobby, no wonder even the mods from here go to G3D for advice.... or are u going to say AnandTech have no experience either?
> 
> These benchmark results are for your benefit not mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've made my point.....have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I stayed at a holiday inn express last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I can, and will prove it empirically. the thing people like you forget is that this stuff is quantifiable, measurable. The fact that you have a case of sour grapes, or whatever your problem is , does not change the fact that @ 5760 x 1080 Dirt 3 for example runs at 90 fps in trifire and 122 fps in quad. This is typical result in games and in benchmarks.
> 
> I have built, use, and benchmark quadfire machines for years now. i have folder upon folders of evidence supporting my experience, not just some( i suppose you consider a pithy phrase)
> lets see your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you buddy, I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no?
> And I'm not going to be goaded into a competition to see who can post the most benchmark results. It's common knowledge quadfire scales poorly hence why hardly anybody uses it......
> I understand some people have epeen complex, but quadfired 290's is not a good investment,.......only good for benching, deny it all u want... but hey at the end of the day it's your money....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does either of tho sew things have to do with multicard card scaling?. try with the title and all but the fac ts are .
> 1) i have followed multicard scaling by building and using them since the mastercard and slave with the exterior dongle.
> 2) I have built and use (and reviewed for that matter) every generation of GPU since the ATI 3000
> 3) I actually build and put to use these multicard machines everyday, its my job to know if they work or not.
> 4) you display your ignorance e of someone who once heard back in 2007 that four cards don't work and refuse to let go of it . You were correct pnce upon a time , but not now and not for long while.
> 5) I repeat i have mountains of empirical evidence that demonstrates that you are wrong which I will unveil with my upcoming AMD article
> 6) what do you have other than the accusation that I am making up for not being well endowed?
> 7) what being an engineer at Fujitsu has to do with multi card scaling ,I have no idea
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an engineer at Fujitsu, and previously IBM... so I guess that counts as experience too, no
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you answered your own question ...NO. why would that be the equivalent to years of hands on experience with multicard crossfire...that doesn't even make sense...moving on
> 8) I see lots of typing from you , but nothing that addresses your assertion
> 10) even if I am compensating for less than generous proportions below the belt ( and its just not say my interest in high end graphics, that I am reviewer, or my job as a system builder, it still has no bearing on quadfire working. actually if you were not so lazy, it would take all of five minutes to find evidence right her at OCN that in fact 4 card AMD crossfire does work.
> 
> BTW, I went to college for micro electronics... what does that get me? PBBBT
> any other irrelevancy you care to lob out there.
> 
> BTW, the epeen comment, personal insults are the first sign that someone has run out of intellectual ammunition
> 
> why don't you go lay down by your dish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, you remind me of Justin from Corsair who wrote in his blog that BF4 fps increased by 25% with faster RAM. lol 3 weeks later he recanted.
> 
> Maybe u need a new hobby, no wonder even the mods from here go to G3D for advice.... or are u going to say AnandTech have no experience either?
> 
> These benchmark results are for your benefit not mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've made my point.....have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly was that wall of graph suppose to prove?
> 
> oh you made your point, just not the one you think you did. have you bothered to notice that it is always th quad machines tha t dominate the top of the charts here at OCN?... if your theory holds true, than there should be no difference between a dual cardf setup and a three or four card rig...but.. wait for it..there is.
> hey look!b heres one now!
> 
> 
> like I said, this is measurable, and reproducible. I will , do, and am using quadfire for its intended purpose ( remember the term eyefinity laden in this exchange?)
> you seem to have a problem with comprehension, don't worry I will break it down into monosyllabic terms with pictures for you.
> 
> have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Durquavian

Why is everyone posting within quotes?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ... just waiting for the future smackdown that will soon be coming in tide, wonder if it will be in blocks or all at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if there will be a full rebuttle by the plaintiff


nah all hell say is how much better guru3d is and how stupid we are. he has already played all his cards once.
" you all are stupid ( insert arguement ) "
" trust me im a engineer "
" you are stupid all ppl at guru know better and say i am right"
" insert fake infos ( be that some super secret program he cant show us the name of but it has amd in its title ) "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Problem is those are CPU benches and evidence of PCI-e lane limitations at particular speeds. Besides they do show they work. But I assert that most reviews on those sites, most any do little in the way of investigative work nor do they offer legitimate results.
> 
> 4 Way CF is NOT a plug and play setup. Most reviews are done as plug and play then assert that such setups don't work. I assert those reviewers be lined up and shot.
> 
> And when have you ever got the exact same results as most of those benches you posted? I get better results with my 7770x2, which is in FACT worse than a single 7970.
> 
> (And I just remembered, aren't you the one that came in here before trying to convince us all that you were the know-it-all guy even in other sites? I bet you are the same one. Man I loved the fact you were gone. Too bad it didn't last.) @ pill monster


yep its him
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What exactly was that wall of graph suppose to prove?
> 
> oh you made your point, just not the one you think you did. have you bothered to notice that it is always th quad machines tha t dominate the top of the charts here at OCN?... if your theory holds true, than there should be no difference between a dual cardf setup and a three or four card rig...but.. wait for it..there is.
> hey look!b heres one now!
> 
> 
> like I said, this is measurable, and reproducible. I will , do, and am using quadfire for its intended purpose ( remember the term eyefinity laden in this exchange?)
> you seem to have a problem with comprehension, don't worry I will break it down into monosyllabic terms with pictures for you.
> 
> have a nice day.


dont waste your breath


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah all hell say is how much better guru3d is and how stupid we are. he has already played all his cards once.
> " you all are stupid ( insert arguement ) "
> " trust me im a engineer "
> " you are stupid all ppl at guru know better and say i am right"
> " insert fake infos ( be that some super secret program he cant show us the name of but it has amd in its title ) "
> yep its him
> dont waste your breath


Agreed, don't waste your breathe or time here... We all know what you do and contribute here. That's all that matters. This site (furthermore this thread) is alive because of people like yourself that value helping and sharing your ideas and experiences. True that it can get heat sometimes, but weird how the "wrong ones" always seem to fade out...

All of us here know better, keep doin what you do


----------



## Vencenzo

Sigh.. All was fine with all the fx rigs playing Bf4 for about 3 days after the formats and clean 13.12 driver installs for the amd gpu users. Then yesterday all the amd and nvidia gpu users started spamming me with directx error "getdeviceremovedreason". The only one not getting this crash is the guy using my old 5870's.

Loled at that pic of the kid standing next to the full tower fears.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Sigh.. All was fine with all the fx rigs playing Bf4 for about 3 days after the formats and clean 13.12 driver installs for the amd gpu users. Then yesterday all the amd and nvidia gpu users started spamming me with directx error "getdeviceremovedreason". The only one not getting this crash is the guy using my old 5870's.
> 
> Loled at that pic of the kid standing next to the full tower fears.


That's meh boy! I swear he will be a future coder/builder Since 10 months he has been playing with mouse and keyboard mimicking me ughhh the $$$ that will be asked to be spent haha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Sigh.. All was fine with all the fx rigs playing Bf4 for about 3 days after the formats and clean 13.12 driver installs for the amd gpu users. Then yesterday all the amd and nvidia gpu users started spamming me with directx error "getdeviceremovedreason". The only one not getting this crash is the guy using my old 5870's.
> 
> Loled at that pic of the kid standing next to the full tower fears.
> 
> 
> 
> That's meh boy! I swear he will be a future coder/builder Since 10 months he has been playing with mouse and keyboard mimicking me ughhh the $$$ that will be asked to be spent haha
Click to expand...

Be happy he isn't copying you being a car guy. Would be so much more broke.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Be happy he isn't copying you being a car guy. Would be so much more broke.


I give you that.. although my computer is worth more than my car


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I give you that.. although my computer is worth more than my car


Need pics off dat stacker. Must see how Cosmos is obsolete


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Need pics off dat stacker. Must see how Cosmos is obsolete


You may have missed my post..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Need pics off dat stacker. Must see how Cosmos is obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have missed my post..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

You made it waaaaaaay too hard on yourself, honestly. There is no need for a loop to be that complicated, especially for only a CPU.











That's the entire loop, with a GPU in it, and I could add a second rad up top without much effort.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You made it waaaaaaay too hard on yourself, honestly. There is no need for a loop to be that complicated, especially for only a CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entire loop, with a GPU in it, and I could add a second rad up top without much effort.


It really was not that bad.I did also didn't know about removing the top 5 1/2 bay.. that was my mistake. I also have 2 pumps and plan on removing the res.bay for a different res one day. As for the upper section I can add more later on. once I get get more waterblocks (for cards VRMS etc) It will also make sense

Another reason why I did it that way is because I was afraid that the weaker pump was not going to allow enough water to passthrough to keep the d5 with enough water.. So i have the 240 rad acting as a res in a way.. I may have over thought it but hey I like it.. I didn't think that it was complicated

Res / X20 pump > 240 rad push/pull > d5 pump > CPU block > 360 rad


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You made it waaaaaaay too hard on yourself, honestly. There is no need for a loop to be that complicated, especially for only a CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the entire loop, with a GPU in it, and I could add a second rad up top without much effort.
> 
> 
> 
> It really was not that bad.I did also didn't know about removing the top 5 1/2 bay.. that was my mistake. I also have 2 pumps and plan on removing the res.bay for a different res one day. As for the upper section I can add more later on. once I get get more waterblocks (for cards VRMS etc) It will also make sense
> 
> Another reason why I did it that way is because I was afraid that the weaker pump was not going to allow enough water to passthrough to keep the d5 with enough water.. So i have the 240 rad acting as a res in a way.. I may have over thought it but hey I like it.. I didn't think that it was complicated
> 
> Res / X20 pump > 240 rad push/pull > d5 pump > CPU block > 360 rad
Click to expand...

You cut your usable drive bays in half by keeping the top 3.5 bays instead of the bottom ones, you could use about half the tubing you are now, and over all have the system look cleaner.



It would also isolate the cooling from the main system. Due to the use of a 240mm rad instead of a second 360 rad, you could get away with using a cylinder res in the top section with the D5 since you would have lots of room up there, meaning the tubing would only have to come down for the CPU, and eventually GPUs. This system also makes it easier to drain since gravity would be on your side, just pop off a connector:



It wouldn't be a full drain, but it would be enough that you could remove at least the GPUs and potentially the CPU without much effort. I was able to remove and re-build my GPU three times in an hour to test things.

A cylinder res up top also makes it easy to fill by just removing the top plate and res cap then just pouring it in.

Anyway, the tubing drop-down method is easily expandable since VRM, CPU, and GPU block ports are all consolidated in pretty much the exact same place. If later a 240mm rad was added to the front in addition to the 360 and 240 up top and GPU blocks, it could quite easily be expanded:



Basically what it comes down to is "They gave you a 'free' rad box, use it".

Moving on the aesthetics standpoint, which I know is personal... Moving all the rads to one place, especially a place that isn't looked in, means fan management is easier. I've got 10 fans in my top bay, plus the top LED bar and my D5 both plug in up there, and I've got a fan controller tucked away:



The PSU only sends a single molex-ended cable up. The only other power cable I use that is not for Motherboard/GPU/CPU is a single SATA power cable (4 connectors) that goes to behind the drive bays. The front/back fans and bottom LED bar are plugged into 3-pin to Molex, and reach the 1st connector on the Molex cable. DVD drive uses an adapter to that Molex as well.

Extremely rough sketch:

And the end result I know you guys know by now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















The point of pretty much all cable management is:

1) Hide what you can.
2) Use as little as you can.

The sketch basically shows why so incredibly little is shown where it matters, including loop tubing. A 240 rad in the front of the lower section takes away more ability to hide things by removing the HDD cage, and adds more cables from the fans. The pump being on the bottom where it is now adds to the complexity even more, requiring even more tubing and cables in a place that can't be easily hidden.

And so ends my quite-a-bit-more than 2 cents, as well as a quick overview on "advanced" cable/loop management.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What exactly was that wall of graph suppose to prove?
> 
> oh you made your point, just not the one you think you did. have you bothered to notice that it is always th quad machines tha t dominate the top of the charts here at OCN?... if your theory holds true, than there should be no difference between a dual cardf setup and a three or four card rig...but.. wait for it..there is.
> hey look!b heres one now!
> 
> 
> like I said, this is measurable, and reproducible. I will , do, and am using quadfire for its intended purpose ( remember the term eyefinity laden in this exchange?)
> you seem to have a problem with comprehension, don't worry I will break it down into monosyllabic terms with pictures for you.
> 
> have a nice day.


Funny how you have all this "experience" yet can't interpret a benchmark result. Those graphs show exactly what you asked me to prove, that scaling on quadfire is crap. And nowhere did I say quadfire will equal crossfire so don't put words in my mouth. And I also said the only benefit is in benchmark results, which you have just endorsed.
You asked me to provide evidence and now I have u have nothing but insults for me, figures, I knew this would happen which is why I didn't want to get in to a debate about it, I said so at the beginning.

And to call me a know it all, that's rich my friend considering you were the one to bring up your experience first, not me. You may be a reviewer on this forum however the difference between you and I is that I get paid 82K a year to give advice, you don't.

Sure I may seem like an ass however I will call BS when I see it and I see it now, it's not nice to mislead others which is what is happening here.. We don't come her every often because it seems some people will just listen to whoever can shout the loudest and not to fact or reason...that's a shame.

That's all I have to say really....I'm out.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> And to call me a know it all, that's rich my friend considering you were the one to bring up your experience first, not me. You may be a reviewer on this forum however the difference between you and I is that I get paid 82K a year to give advice, you don't.


OCN does not have professional reviewers. He's simply a reviewer who chooses to spend time here.

And you're someone with absolutely no work experience _relevant to the topic_, so get rid of the self-important attitude. You're setting a really bad example for Guru3D, it's kinda sad.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> someone @ my ISP is gunna hear about this if their contact pages EVER loads...


Just for fun.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> And to call me a know it all, that's rich my friend considering you were the one to bring up your experience first, not me. You may be a reviewer on this forum however the difference between you and I is that I get paid 82K a year to give advice, you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> OCN does not have professional reviewers. He's simply a reviewer who chooses to spend time here.
> 
> And you're someone with absolutely no work experience _relevant to the topic_, so get rid of the self-important attitude. You're setting a really bad example for Guru3D, it's kinda sad.
Click to expand...

Fine Fine, you're right, however to be fair he did start it......I'm just giving back what I get. ...but I digress.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Fine Fine, you're right, however to be fair he did start it......I'm just giving back what I get. ...but I digress.


ok. let me get this straight.

you are saying that quad fire scales horribly, yet you can only provide benches on ONE game showing less then 3+x scaling?

not to mention those benches are compared on a resolution that can be handled by a 2+ generation old GPU.

I can't really see quadfire having to stretch its legs on anything but Metro LL and Crysis @ this res.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hi again guys I have got a blue screen twice sins I underclocked my CPU As I don't need the full 4GHz I have put it down to 3.6GHz I have set the volts to 1.256v with the bus freq at 200. I have the CPU load line on medium and the CPU/NB load line on high I got the second blue screen after the computer had been put to sleep for only 10 minutes any ideas thanks you guys always help









P.S. forgot to take screen shots in the bios but I did take one from in the AI suit


edit again it runs fine on prime 95 for three hours and runs games for five hours no problems thats why I dont understand


----------



## Kalistoval

so im tryna decide on which one of these psu to get at my local microcenter

http://www.microcenter.com/product/399158/CX_Series_CX750_750_Watt_ATX_12V_Power_Supply 89.99

http://www.microcenter.com/product/406089/CX_Series_CX750M_750_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply 84.99 modular

http://www.microcenter.com/product/426245/Smart_M_Series_850_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply_%28Refurbished%29 89.99 modular referb

any suggestion on these?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> so im tryna decide on which one of these psu to get at my local microcenter
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/399158/CX_Series_CX750_750_Watt_ATX_12V_Power_Supply 89.99
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/406089/CX_Series_CX750M_750_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply 84.99 modular
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/426245/Smart_M_Series_850_Watt_ATX_Power_Supply_%28Refurbished%29 89.99 modular referb
> 
> any suggestion on these?


Corsair's CX series is sub-par by normal Corsair standards, and I wouldn't really take a refurb.

Must you buy from Microcenter? I understand the reasons for doing so, but the only thing they carry that's really worth it are high-end corsair models, and they're priced pretty high. The TX, AX, and HX series are what you should aim for with Corsair, or the Rosewill HIVE, or Seasonic, or the Seasonic-based XFX ones.

Really your selection is pretty limited at Microcenter.


----------



## Kalistoval

kk ima take a look at directron then im not i dont wanna go over $95 the thing is i wanna go drive up to a store and just buy it i dont like waiting on shipping l0ol


----------



## PiEownz

Hi, I was wondering if 35c is a normal idle temp? I have my 8320 clocked at 4.2GHz @ 1.38v.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> What exactly was that wall of graph suppose to prove?
> 
> oh you made your point, just not the one you think you did. have you bothered to notice that it is always th quad machines tha t dominate the top of the charts here at OCN?... if your theory holds true, than there should be no difference between a dual cardf setup and a three or four card rig...but.. wait for it..there is.
> hey look!b heres one now!
> 
> 
> like I said, this is measurable, and reproducible. I will , do, and am using quadfire for its intended purpose ( remember the term eyefinity laden in this exchange?)
> you seem to have a problem with comprehension, don't worry I will break it down into monosyllabic terms with pictures for you.
> 
> have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you have all this "experience" yet can't interpret a benchmark result. Those graphs show exactly what you asked me to prove, that scaling on quadfire is crap. And nowhere did I say quadfire will equal crossfire so don't put words in my mouth. And I also said the only benefit is in benchmark results, which you have just endorsed.
> You asked me to provide evidence and now I have u have nothing but insults for me, figures, I knew this would happen which is why I didn't want to get in to a debate about it, I said so at the beginning.
> 
> And to call me a know it all, that's rich my friend considering you were the one to bring up your experience first, not me. You may be a reviewer on this forum however the difference between you and I is that I get paid 82K a year to give advice, you don't.
> 
> Sure I may seem like an ass however I will call BS when I see it and I see it now, it's not nice to mislead others which is what is happening here.. We don't come her every often because it seems some people will just listen to whoever can shout the loudest and not to fact or reason...that's a shame.
> 
> That's all I have to say really....I'm out.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Funny how you have all this "experience" yet can't interpret a benchmark result.


I can interpret them just fine...pone problem

And nowhere did I say quadfire will equal crossfire so don't put words in my mouth
Quote:


> Those graphs show exactly what you asked me to prove, that scaling on quadfire is crap.


They do nothing of the sort, congrats on th m,masterful cherry picking though..well done 1440 PBBT
Quote:


> And nowhere did I say quadfire will equal crossfire so don't put words in my mouth


ummm. I said nothing of the sort.
Quote:


> And I also said the only benefit is in benchmark results, which you have just endorsed.


Wow, when you go for selective reading, you go all the way. I defy you to show me where I said, intimated, or hinted that quadfire is only good for benchmarking. I used one example of how they separate the quadfire for a reason.....and her it is ...ready?..listen closely...because it *scales* and produces more FPS. It also allows higher detail settings which I will demonstrate as well
Quote:


> You asked me to provide evidence and now I have u have nothing but insults for me, figures, I knew this would happen which is why I didn't want to get in to a debate about it, I said so at the beginning.


The problem of course is that you provided no proof, and for someone with no desire to debate you sure seem to go on and on. I still do not understand professor. How you can say that its a waste of money...so yu must not do it, and yet sit and argue with someone who has built a minimum of two quadfire machines from the 3000 series up to the present and benchmarked, taken frame times, and tested every resolution from 720p to 7680 x 4800
Quote:


> And to call me a know it all, that's rich my friend considering you were the one to bring up your experience first, not me


I called you a "know it all " where exactly now?
Quote:


> You may be a reviewer on this forum however the difference between you and I is that I get paid 82K a year to give advice, you don't.


Lets count together how many things are wrong with this statement. 1) I am not a reviewer Here. 2) How completely arrogant is it for you to presume what it is I do, or how much I make. I assume your 82K was suppose to impress, but I really don't think you want to get into an income comparison... trust me on this one .
Quote:


> Sure I may seem like an ass


a point of agreement..finally
Quote:


> I will call BS when I see it and I see it now, it's not nice to mislead others which is what is happening here..


you might think you see it, and if this was 2007 you would be correct. I am going to put my numbers and claims up to public scrutiny with the multi-part story I am doing in the coming months, not just sit around and criticize something I know nothing about.
Quote:


> We don't come her every often because it seems some people will just listen to whoever can shout the loudest and not to fact or reason...that's a shame.


Ask any of the regulars of this forum. I do not shout .
*Unlike you, I would rather be useful than important.*
Quote:


> That's all I have to say really....I'm out.


I bet it's not.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> You asked me to provide evidence and now I have u have nothing but insults for me, figures, I knew this would happen which is why I didn't want to get in to a debate about it, I said so at the beginning.


For somebody that did not want to get in a debate he sure did debate for a long time. Tune in next time as he compares himself to Bill Gates.









Is there a Nobel prize for chest thumping?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> Hi, I was wondering if 35c is a normal idle temp? I have my 8320 clocked at 4.2GHz @ 1.38v.


Idle temps on these chips are quite far from accurate

have the processor doing something then look at your temps


----------



## jason387

Here's my overclock after 2 and a half hours running prime95 blend. My voltage is set to 1.41v but that's only when my cpu is at idle, when at load because of vdroop it goes down to 1.368v. How does this look ?


----------



## zila

You need a better cooler. You're hitting 63°C at load. Using the stock cooler?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's my overclock after 2 and a half hours running prime95 blend. My voltage is set to 1.41v but that's only when my cpu is at idle, when at load because of vdroop it goes down to 1.368v. How does this look ?


BAD boy. HWiNFO is the only monitoring program you should use. Case in point, every, well most, of your voltages are no where near correct. HWiNFO has so many more values now it covers almost everything.

CPU voltages, clocks, temps, VID
Many voltages and board temps
Memory usage both Ram and Virtual
GPU voltages, VRAM, temps, fan speed, D3D usage
Diskdrive usage and write,read speeds
WiFi/Ethernet connection speeds UpLoad/Download rate

All these with Minimum, maximum, avg and current levels. And as far as I can tell everyone is accurate. You will occasionally get misreads, but rare. I had 12Ghz clockspeed yesterday, YAY ME!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's my overclock after 2 and a half hours running prime95 blend. My voltage is set to 1.41v but that's only when my cpu is at idle, when at load because of vdroop it goes down to 1.368v. How does this look ?


I would say you are squeezing about all you can out of your motherboard , cooling and power supply.


----------



## Loosenut

current overclock. what do you think?


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967347

finally scored over 30k in 3dm11 gpu score !!


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967347
> 
> finally scored over 30k in 3dm11 gpu score !!


couldnt you bump core to 1100 & mem to 1500 to get a little more?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967347
> 
> finally scored over 30k in 3dm11 gpu score !!
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt you bump core to 1100 & mem to 1500 to get a little more?
Click to expand...

pretty sure i tripped a rail when i did ( 4 rail psu ) so probably but yea that is @ stock ! need to run a new line to my room , i already had one gpu on my second psu scared to push much more

one thing i absolutely hate about gigaboards
i can not get my physics up as much as i could with my sabertooth

as it is i am the only one with valid results 4x 7970 and 8350


----------



## StrongForce

This is my current overclock, not too bad, what do you guys think? I got a few questions, let's start by the easy stuff, the CPU 0 package on HWinfo, what is that ?

Is my CPU socket temp not too high ? apparently according to HWinfo max core went to 62.5 I'm surprise as during my tests I haven't seen it go above 58 in Aida sounds good to me







.

I got one other little question, I noticed I got some CPU frame time spikes in BF4,I wonder if it's just the game badly optimized or what, because on the techreport.com review of a FX-8350 the frame times are very low for this game, I was playing a 64 map though so maybe that's why, it's not constant but I can see a few frame drops/frame time spikes per map, with everything on low.

I know I need to upgrade my graphic card, will do that as soon as possible ! but the frame time spikes seemed to come mostly from the CPU, even though the usage never go above 90 on any core, but I'll have to do more testing, I was wondering if maybe it was my RAM timings I gonna try to tweak that.

EDIT: put my default rame timings 9-11-11-31 gonna try now -> 10 mn operation locker 64 cq not a single frame time wohoo I hope it will good now =).


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would say you are squeezing about all you can out of your motherboard , cooling and power supply.


Lol. So overall good overclock?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> You need a better cooler. You're hitting 63°C at load. Using the stock cooler?


That's my max load temp. I'm using the TX3. Stock cooler won't even hold 4Ghz properly.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> BAD boy. HWiNFO is the only monitoring program you should use. Case in point, every, well most, of your voltages are no where near correct. HWiNFO has so many more values now it covers almost everything.
> 
> CPU voltages, clocks, temps, VID
> Many voltages and board temps
> Memory usage both Ram and Virtual
> GPU voltages, VRAM, temps, fan speed, D3D usage
> Diskdrive usage and write,read speeds
> WiFi/Ethernet connection speeds UpLoad/Download rate
> 
> All these with Minimum, maximum, avg and current levels. And as far as I can tell everyone is accurate. You will occasionally get misreads, but rare. I had 12Ghz clockspeed yesterday, YAY ME!


True HW Info does offer a lot more. My NB temps do go quite high and reach a max of 79c. Is that anything to worry about? Should I make anymore changes to my current overclock?


----------



## miklkit

I started off with a single tower cooler and a motherboard that ran hot enough to eventually warp the PCB, which pulled the VRMs away from the already inadequate cooler.

When I got a cool running motherboard I was able to get another 100mhz on my OC because the cool running board cooled the CPU also. That NB is pretty close to the CPU.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True HW Info does offer a lot more. My NB temps do go quite high and reach a max of 79c. Is that anything to worry about? Should I make anymore changes to my current overclock?


add a tiny fan









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I started off with a single tower cooler and a motherboard that ran hot enough to eventually warp the PCB, which pulled the VRMs away from the already inadequate cooler.
> 
> When I got a cool running motherboard I was able to get another 100mhz on my OC because the cool running board cooled the CPU also. That NB is pretty close to the CPU.


cooling issues


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> add a tiny fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooling issues


Where to add the fan?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> add a tiny fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooling issues


That's right! Problem solved with first a better motherboard and then a twin tower cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Where to add the fan?


a 3-4mm fan slighly mounted would help you would need to be creative.. .or just put a bigger fan on the VRMs that the airflow pushes to the NB the temps are find but could help having cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That's right! Problem solved with first a better motherboard and then a twin tower cooler.


so the 9xxx is now working without throttle?


----------



## miklkit

That was with an 8350 @ 4.5ghz. This 9590 runs fine every day. It doesn't throttle, it BSODs. No one has an answer for that yet.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> a 3-4mm fan slighly mounted would help you would need to be creative.. .or just put a bigger fan on the VRMs that the airflow pushes to the NB the temps are find but could help having cooling
> so the 9xxx is now working without throttle?


Cool


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That was with an 8350 @ 4.5ghz. This 9590 runs fine every day. It doesn't throttle, it BSODs. No one has an answer for that yet.


The answer is the thermal then it would be like going from your cheaper tower to the double tower how it fixed everything that is why I gave the rolleyes cause it was said several times.. you are talking an increase of 300mhz+ with a voltage increase of .05-.08 that is a lot of extra heap inside the cores that are not getting dissipated. then you get throttles the boom blue screenies chain reaction that happens all to fast to see unless you are obsessing like I do with my stuff ha!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> That's nothing New aha, I don't hate on AMD but the software they make for the plat form is never as good which is a shame.
> 
> And in the AI suit it keeps changing the CPU load line calibration to medium and the CPU/NB load calibration to extreme every time I reboot my system which is weird as I keep changing it to high on both...any ideas on why this is would some more screen shots help? I have gone in the BIOS and changed the settings for the DIGI + in there so maybe that's whey it changes I don't know.


Don't know if someone answered already but the AI Suite II is basically there for tweaking in windows ie. it will always be set at the bios settings upon boot, but you can tweak with it, and of course save profiles for when you fancy a OC sesh without rebooting etc.

That's how I use it, to give a little more volts if I get an error spat out from Prime etc then dial in the changes upon my next reboot! - lazy when a reboot takes <20 secs minus the 'in bios time'.


----------



## Chopper1591

Need some advice here.
I have read it somewhere already but I want to have some insight from you guys.

*VDDA voltage.*
Does raising this have an impact on stability or max overclock? Stock is around 2.525v on my board.


----------



## Rooah

So my 8320 is at 4.6Ghz stable. (Yay!)








I think I'll just leave it at this, temps are pretty okay, but I wouldn't go any higher without a decent custom water loop. In Prime95 they are pretty much at the max I would ever want them to get to, but in real world applications they will hit about 40C max and 30C at idle, about 26C with power saving and such enabled.

I kind of wanna get some noctua's and a fan hub so I can run a couple more fans as this mobo limits my options and doesn't look very tidy:thumbsdow



AMD FX 8320 @ 4.6Ghz
Corsair H100i
ASUS M5A99x
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 1600 OC to 1840
Corsair HX850
Samsung 840 120GB SSD
WDC Black 1TB
Corsair Vengeance C70 Green


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rooah*
> 
> So my 8320 is at 4.6Ghz stable. (Yay!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just leave it at this, temps are pretty okay, but I wouldn't go any higher without a decent custom water loop. In Prime95 they are pretty much at the max I would ever want them to get to, but in real world applications they will hit about 40C max and 30C at idle, about 26C with power saving and such enabled.
> 
> I kind of wanna get some noctua's and a fan hub so I can run a couple more fans as this mobo limits my options and doesn't look very tidy:thumbsdow
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX 8320 @ 4.6Ghz
> Corsair H100i
> ASUS M5A99x
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 1600 OC to 1840
> Corsair HX850
> Samsung 840 120GB SSD
> WDC Black 1TB
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Green


I'd be interested to know your ram timings and voltage. I have the same kit and haven't had much luck getting it to clock up


----------



## Rooah

I left my timing settings set to auto and the mobo bumped them to 11-11-11-28. Also my ram is a single channel kit which I purchased on accident but never wanted to bother returning it.

Also it's at 1.5v


----------



## MadGoat

You have 2 dimms? If so, there is no reason you cant run dual channel.

Its all about dimm placement. If running single channel with 2 dimms installed just means your running both sticks on one memory controller. Take a look at your motherboard manual and move one stick to the second memory controller slot and your good to go.

At least your pic looks like you have 2. If you have one dimm then you are more than likely aware of what I just typed, at which point I digress and just disregard the aforementioned statement.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Need some advice here.
> I have read it somewhere already but I want to have some insight from you guys.
> 
> *VDDA voltage.*
> Does raising this have an impact on stability or max overclock? Stock is around 2.525v on my board.


IIRC that only really needs to be bump on Asus boards when going for clocks beyond the volt wall

I've had mine up too 2.6, but i'd have to check bios to find out what it is actually set too.

My understand of this is that it can help with stability.. but too much is bad.

^^ that is how i view it, and its worked out so far.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rooah*
> 
> So my 8320 is at 4.6Ghz stable. (Yay!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just leave it at this, temps are pretty okay, but I wouldn't go any higher without a decent custom water loop. In Prime95 they are pretty much at the max I would ever want them to get to, but in real world applications they will hit about 40C max and 30C at idle, about 26C with power saving and such enabled.
> 
> I kind of wanna get some noctua's and a fan hub so I can run a couple more fans as this mobo limits my options and doesn't look very tidy:thumbsdow
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX 8320 @ 4.6Ghz
> Corsair H100i
> ASUS M5A99x
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB 1600 OC to 1840
> Corsair HX850
> Samsung 840 120GB SSD
> WDC Black 1TB
> Corsair Vengeance C70 Green


DAT CASE NEEDS A SABERKITTY

that seems to be the only case that matches the colors perfectly hahahahahhahaa


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC that only really needs to be bump on Asus boards when going for clocks beyond the volt wall
> 
> I've had mine up too 2.6, but i'd have to check bios to find out what it is actually set too.
> 
> My understand of this is that it can help with stability.. but too much is bad.
> 
> ^^ that is how i view it, and its worked out so far.


Ya know that's interesting,

I've heard a lot of people talk about giga boards needing some more pll/vdda and that it can help when pumping up the bus clock.

I tried this with no appricatable results. I instead found lowering it to 2.25v in my case brought temps down without any other faults or benefits. (Now we're talking 1 maybe 2 degrees c here, nothing crazy)

I still don't feel like there is a deffinative answer for the pll/vdda voltage, more of a "tweak it and see" kinda thing.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my internet speed is kinda bad right now..
> 
> can't even watch youtube in HD, have to VPN out and even then i'm only getting 720p..
> 
> yet i can't d/l from steam @ 6mb/s... explain that one :?
> 
> can these speed tests be trusted? or is my ISP dicking around with naughty things..
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297930028
> 
> not to mention, twitch.tv comes in @ source quality with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3297960256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have problems with anything. Pretty much everything will max my connection out one way or the other.
Click to expand...

Just spent 10 minutes on the phone with Comcast this morning. Long story short, free upgrade:


I should make a business where the entirety of what I do is manage TV/Internet/Phone/Wireless plans for people for a small fee...


----------



## Rooah

No it's a single stick, which like I said I purchased on accident, as the website description said 2x4GB sticks, but the performance gain from dual channel is minimal so I figured I'd be lazy and stick to the one stick.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Hi again guys I have got a blue screen twice sins I underclocked my CPU As I don't need the full 4GHz I have put it down to 3.6GHz I have set the volts to 1.256v with the bus freq at 200. I have the CPU load line on medium and the CPU/NB load line on high I got the second blue screen after the computer had been put to sleep for only 10 minutes any ideas thanks you guys always help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. forgot to take screen shots in the bios but I did take one from in the AI suit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit again it runs fine on prime 95 for three hours and runs games for five hours no problems thats why I dont understand


Might be hitting a issue with power saving offsets on underclock.
I'd try simply disabling turbocore and leaving everything else normal at 4.0. Disabling turbo should save you quite a bit of vcore by itself, try stability with around 1.25-1.27 without turbo. Do it in bios! Also sleep mode is buggy on a lot of computers if you let it disable the Hard drive/ssd. You may want to go to power saving options->change advanced power saving settings->hard disk and put 0 under "turn off hard disk after", this will change it to never.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes on the phone with Comcast this morning. Long story short, free upgrade:
> 
> 
> I should make a business where the entirety of what I do is manage TV/Internet/Phone/Wireless plans for people for a small fee...


What's your secret? (Or should I ask, what did Comcast screw up)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rooah*
> 
> No it's a single stick, which like I said I purchased on accident, as the website description said 2x4GB sticks, but the performance gain from dual channel is minimal so I figured I'd be lazy and stick to the one stick.


Ahh, gotchya... Well at least you know you can grab another 8gb stick to match it up and run dual in the future.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rooah*
> 
> No it's a single stick, which like I said I purchased on accident, as the website description said 2x4GB sticks, but the performance gain from dual channel is minimal so I figured I'd be lazy and stick to the one stick.


Even dual-channel 1333 holds back the 8 cores on these chips, dual-channel 1600 is really the recommended minimum. One stick will starve the chip when you need all cores active.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC that only really needs to be bump on Asus boards when going for clocks beyond the volt wall
> 
> I've had mine up too 2.6, but i'd have to check bios to find out what it is actually set too.
> 
> My understand of this is that it can help with stability.. but too much is bad.
> 
> ^^ that is how i view it, and its worked out so far.


I am running my 8320 off the saberkitty.
And it seems that the volt wall is around 4.8ghz for me... and I DO want to get past that.









My cooling is okay with it I guess.
Temps with 4.8ghz are around 54 socket and 42 on the cores.
That is with 1.46v


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Even dual-channel 1333 holds back the 8 cores on these chips, dual-channel 1600 is really the recommended minimum. One stick will starve the chip when you need all cores active.


I agree. Your holdibg your system back with only single channel RAM. In BF4 using dual channel i saw more than a 20 FPS increase compaired to single both at @2400MHz


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I agree. Your holdibg your system back with only single channel RAM. In BF4 using dual channel i saw more than a 20 FPS increase compaired to single both at @2400MHz


What about BF3 Multiplayer?


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes on the phone with Comcast this morning. Long story short, free upgrade:
> 
> 
> I should make a business where the entirety of what I do is manage TV/Internet/Phone/Wireless plans for people for a small fee...


wow, thats awesome.

I have At&t dsl 6 Mbps down and 512Kbps up......so depressing. Used to be 6Mpbs down and 3Mps up before Uverse moved into the area.

the local Charter box keeps getting backed into by the neighbors, the box is at the corner end of their driveway and they back into all the time. Hell, it even has a permanent lean to it. So until I move or the neighbors learn to drive, I won't switch.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes on the phone with Comcast this morning. Long story short, free upgrade:
> 
> 
> I should make a business where the entirety of what I do is manage TV/Internet/Phone/Wireless plans for people for a small fee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, thats awesome.
> 
> I have At&t dsl 6 Mbps down and 512Kbps up......so depressing. Used to be 6Mpbs down and 3Mps up before Uverse moved into the area.
> 
> the local Charter box keeps getting backed into by the neighbors, the box is at the corner end of their driveway and they back into all the time. Hell, it even has a permanent lean to it. So until I move or the neighbors learn to drive, I won't switch.
Click to expand...

I've been there man. I got Comcast seven months ago, and you know what my internet was before that? I had DSL with Earthlink, 6mbps down, 768kbps up.

Best company I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with, but they have not aged well unfortunately.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just spent 10 minutes on the phone with Comcast this morning. Long story short, free upgrade:
> 
> I should make a business where the entirety of what I do is manage TV/Internet/Phone/Wireless plans for people for a small fee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your secret? (Or should I ask, what did Comcast screw up)
Click to expand...

They didn't screw up. Actually, aside from a rough patch in the first month when I was still trying to figure everything out (returning 2 HD cable boxes and get a cable card for a Tivo), they have not given me anything to complain about.

About 7 months ago I signed up for "HD Preffered Plus", which is their 170 channel, 50/10, and home phone thing. This was the fastest internet they offered in my area at the time. Promo for the 1st 12 months put the bill at ~$160/mo, going up to $180 after that.

A few days ago when I was checking up on the bill, making sure everything was as it should be, I noticed they were offering two plans with 105/20, which I wanted since day one (Yay!







). The plans were more expensive ($210 and $255) but also came with more TV channels, which I didn't care about, but $50 more per month was worth the faster internet to me since I had just finished getting all my AT&T stuff updated and saved a ton** of money there.

So I call up their Sales people and start asking about an upgrade. She says that she sees the plan, but the site is outdated, it was only $210 for January and is $220 for February (







). This was getting closer to the "eh" border, so I asked if it was possible to upgrade just the internet. No harm in asking, right?

She look at the account, and sounds suprised when she tells me "Well the computer says that for the plan you have now, we can upgrade you to Extreme Internet (105/20) for just a $3 plan change cost, and no extra charge per month". I ask if that means a free upgrade, because wording is tricky with sales people, and she responded "Besides that one-time $3 fee, yes". I ask if I need anything or if it will just update in the next 24 hours or something, she responds "You should not need any new equipment, the speed should just update itself in the next 48 hours".

I said to go for it. About 30 seconds later while I was waiting, the phone call dropped. Not a big deal, it happens, especially in big call centers. One of us might have hit a button or something, right?

I call back, and get a different guy. On a hunch, I go to take a speed test. While explaining to the guy that the call dropped and that I was talking to someone and would like to be directed back to them, I glance at my screen. My jaw hits the floor; Speedtest is showing well over 100mbps, climbing to 120. I ask the guy to give me a second, and check my router. Connection uptime had reset. They updated my internet speed (and thus the router my phone goes through) _while I was still on the phone with them_, and that is why my call dropped.

Told him never mind, what I called for earlier was solved, asked him to tell the lady thanks and to have a nice day and hung up. Decided to test out my new speed, and downloaded Sants Row IV, a 10GB game, in 10 minutes, thus confirming my new speed.



Spoiler: **



New plan with AT&T did the following:
1) Remove all existing 2-year contracts.
2) Update all (5) lines to the "Next" plan.
_- 2a) This reduced the cost per-line from $40 to $15 (-$125/mo)._
3) Upgraded from 6GB shared plan to 10GB.
_- 3a) This increased the plan cost from $90 to $100._
4) Applied a discount due to where my family works.
_- 4a) This dropped the plan's price by 10% (-$10/mo)_
5) Got two new HTC One's.
_- 5a) This added $30/mo for each phone (+$60/mo)_
6) Traded in two Inspire 4Gs for my new HTC One's.
_- 6a) $100 off the bill for each. (-$200)_
7) Removed Insurance plan on my phone since it's indestructible anyway.
_- 7a) This lowered the bill by $10 (-$10/mo)_

*END RESULTS:*
Upgrade: 6GB -> 10GB
Two paid-for HTC One's
Bill down $200 this month.
Bill down $85 per month.



The moral of the story here is when you get a plan with any company, stay updated. They are upgrading their infrastructure, and their deals do improve over time. Check up on them every few months, see if you're overpaying or can get something better for the same price.

And that's how my morning went today.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been there man. I got Comcast seven months ago, and you know what my internet was before that? I had DSL with Earthlink, 6mbps down, 768kbps up.
> 
> Best company I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with, but they have not aged well unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't screw up. Actually, aside from a rough patch in the first month when I was still trying to figure everything out (returning 2 HD cable boxes and get a cable card for a Tivo), they have not given me anything to complain about.
> 
> About 7 months ago I signed up for "HD Preffered Plus", which is their 170 channel, 50/10, and home phone thing. This was the fastest internet they offered in my area at the time. Promo for the 1st 12 months put the bill at ~$160/mo, going up to $180 after that.
> 
> A few days ago when I was checking up on the bill, making sure everything was as it should be, I noticed they were offering two plans with 105/20, which I wanted since day one (Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The plans were more expensive ($210 and $255) but also came with more TV channels, which I didn't care about, but $50 more per month was worth the faster internet to me since I had just finished getting all my AT&T stuff updated and saved a ton** of money there.
> 
> So I call up their Sales people and start asking about an upgrade. She says that she sees the plan, but the site is outdated, it was only $210 for January and is $220 for February (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This was getting closer to the "eh" border, so I asked if it was possible to upgrade just the internet. No harm in asking, right?
> 
> She look at the account, and sounds suprised when she tells me "Well the computer says that for the plan you have now, we can upgrade you to Extreme Internet (105/20) for just a $3 plan change cost, and no extra charge per month". I ask if that means a free upgrade, because wording is tricky with sales people, and she responded "Besides that one-time $3 fee, yes". I ask if I need anything or if it will just update in the next 24 hours or something, she responds "You should not need any new equipment, the speed should just update itself in the next 48 hours".
> 
> I said to go for it. About 30 seconds later while I was waiting, the phone call dropped. Not a big deal, it happens, especially in big call centers. One of us might have hit a button or something, right?
> 
> I call back, and get a different guy. On a hunch, I go to take a speed test. While explaining to the guy that the call dropped and that I was talking to someone and would like to be directed back to them, I glance at my screen. My jaw hits the floor; Speedtest is showing well over 100mbps, climbing to 120. I ask the guy to give me a second, and check my router. Connection uptime had reset. They updated my internet speed (and thus the router my phone goes through) _while I was still on the phone with them_, and that is why my call dropped.
> 
> Told him never mind, what I called for earlier was solved, asked him to tell the lady thanks and to have a nice day and hung up. Decided to test out my new speed, and downloaded Sants Row IV, a 10GB game, in 10 minutes, thus confirming my new speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **
> 
> 
> 
> New plan with AT&T did the following:
> 1) Remove all existing 2-year contracts.
> 2) Update all (5) lines to the "Next" plan.
> _- 2a) This reduced the cost per-line from $40 to $15 (-$125/mo)._
> 3) Upgraded from 6GB shared plan to 10GB.
> _- 3a) This increased the plan cost from $90 to $100._
> 4) Applied a discount due to where my family works.
> _- 4a) This dropped the plan's price by 10% (-$10/mo)_
> 5) Got two new HTC One's.
> _- 5a) This added $30/mo for each phone (+$60/mo)_
> 6) Traded in two Inspire 4Gs for my new HTC One's.
> _- 6a) $100 off the bill for each. (-$200)_
> 7) Removed Insurance plan on my phone since it's indestructible anyway.
> _- 7a) This lowered the bill by $10 (-$10/mo)_
> 
> *END RESULTS:*
> Upgrade: 6GB -> 10GB
> Two paid-for HTC One's
> Bill down $200 this month.
> Bill down $85 per month.
> 
> 
> 
> The moral of the story here is when you get a plan with any company, stay updated. They are upgrading their infrastructure, and their deals do improve over time. Check up on them every few months, see if you're overpaying or can get something better for the same price.
> 
> And that's how my morning went today.


Great day and welcome to cable haha

my first day after getting 120mbs i too hit the steam games

15.9 MB/s i was all bubbly inside


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am running my 8320 off the saberkitty.
> And it seems that the volt wall is around 4.8ghz for me... and I DO want to get past that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cooling is okay with it I guess.
> Temps with 4.8ghz are around 54 socket and 42 on the cores.
> That is with 1.46v


the real curveball of that is.. the TOO MUCH point is variable chip to chip.

like madgoat said he reduced his VDDA.

I've not noticed a thermal difference worth mentioning.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been there man. I got Comcast seven months ago, and you know what my internet was before that? I had DSL with Earthlink, 6mbps down, 768kbps up.
> 
> Best company I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with, but they have not aged well unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't screw up. Actually, aside from a rough patch in the first month when I was still trying to figure everything out (returning 2 HD cable boxes and get a cable card for a Tivo), they have not given me anything to complain about.
> 
> About 7 months ago I signed up for "HD Preffered Plus", which is their 170 channel, 50/10, and home phone thing. This was the fastest internet they offered in my area at the time. Promo for the 1st 12 months put the bill at ~$160/mo, going up to $180 after that.
> 
> A few days ago when I was checking up on the bill, making sure everything was as it should be, I noticed they were offering two plans with 105/20, which I wanted since day one (Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The plans were more expensive ($210 and $255) but also came with more TV channels, which I didn't care about, but $50 more per month was worth the faster internet to me since I had just finished getting all my AT&T stuff updated and saved a ton** of money there.
> 
> So I call up their Sales people and start asking about an upgrade. She says that she sees the plan, but the site is outdated, it was only $210 for January and is $220 for February (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This was getting closer to the "eh" border, so I asked if it was possible to upgrade just the internet. No harm in asking, right?
> 
> She look at the account, and sounds suprised when she tells me "Well the computer says that for the plan you have now, we can upgrade you to Extreme Internet (105/20) for just a $3 plan change cost, and no extra charge per month". I ask if that means a free upgrade, because wording is tricky with sales people, and she responded "Besides that one-time $3 fee, yes". I ask if I need anything or if it will just update in the next 24 hours or something, she responds "You should not need any new equipment, the speed should just update itself in the next 48 hours".
> 
> I said to go for it. About 30 seconds later while I was waiting, the phone call dropped. Not a big deal, it happens, especially in big call centers. One of us might have hit a button or something, right?
> 
> I call back, and get a different guy. On a hunch, I go to take a speed test. While explaining to the guy that the call dropped and that I was talking to someone and would like to be directed back to them, I glance at my screen. My jaw hits the floor; Speedtest is showing well over 100mbps, climbing to 120. I ask the guy to give me a second, and check my router. Connection uptime had reset. They updated my internet speed (and thus the router my phone goes through) _while I was still on the phone with them_, and that is why my call dropped.
> 
> Told him never mind, what I called for earlier was solved, asked him to tell the lady thanks and to have a nice day and hung up. Decided to test out my new speed, and downloaded Sants Row IV, a 10GB game, in 10 minutes, thus confirming my new speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **
> 
> 
> 
> New plan with AT&T did the following:
> 1) Remove all existing 2-year contracts.
> 2) Update all (5) lines to the "Next" plan.
> _- 2a) This reduced the cost per-line from $40 to $15 (-$125/mo)._
> 3) Upgraded from 6GB shared plan to 10GB.
> _- 3a) This increased the plan cost from $90 to $100._
> 4) Applied a discount due to where my family works.
> _- 4a) This dropped the plan's price by 10% (-$10/mo)_
> 5) Got two new HTC One's.
> _- 5a) This added $30/mo for each phone (+$60/mo)_
> 6) Traded in two Inspire 4Gs for my new HTC One's.
> _- 6a) $100 off the bill for each. (-$200)_
> 7) Removed Insurance plan on my phone since it's indestructible anyway.
> _- 7a) This lowered the bill by $10 (-$10/mo)_
> 
> *END RESULTS:*
> Upgrade: 6GB -> 10GB
> Two paid-for HTC One's
> Bill down $200 this month.
> Bill down $85 per month.
> 
> 
> 
> The moral of the story here is when you get a plan with any company, stay updated. They are upgrading their infrastructure, and their deals do improve over time. Check up on them every few months, see if you're overpaying or can get something better for the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's how my morning went today.


Makes me want to check to see what they can do for me.. not sure if they "offer" that speed where I am at the (" ") are because I know its a fiber bone straight to the box... theoretically I could have gigabit internet... but you know how dem companies are


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current overclock, not too bad, what do you guys think? I got a few questions, let's start by the easy stuff, the CPU 0 package on HWinfo, what is that ?
> 
> Is my CPU socket temp not too high ? apparently according to HWinfo max core went to 62.5 I'm surprise as during my tests I haven't seen it go above 58 in Aida sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got one other little question, I noticed I got some CPU frame time spikes in BF4,I wonder if it's just the game badly optimized or what, because on the techreport.com review of a FX-8350 the frame times are very low for this game, I was playing a 64 map though so maybe that's why, it's not constant but I can see a few frame drops/frame time spikes per map, with everything on low.
> 
> I know I need to upgrade my graphic card, will do that as soon as possible ! but the frame time spikes seemed to come mostly from the CPU, even though the usage never go above 90 on any core, but I'll have to do more testing, I was wondering if maybe it was my RAM timings I gonna try to tweak that.
> 
> EDIT: put my default rame timings 9-11-11-31 gonna try now -> 10 mn operation locker 64 cq not a single frame time wohoo I hope it will good now =).


Not sure what cpu package is..ive not got it listed..but other users screens show for the cpu package and cpu (cpu 0) to be identical.... may be a concern looking at yours..especially the 90+c max temp..
cpu 0 = cpu
cpu = socket (which seems ok at 77c - maybe a little fan on back of mb will help there)


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Not sure what cpu package is..ive not got it listed..but other users screens show for the cpu package and cpu (cpu 0) to be identical.... may be a concern looking at yours..especially the 90+c max temp..
> cpu 0 = cpu
> cpu = socket (which seems ok at 77c - maybe a little fan on back of mb will help there)


Yeah, I Added a Slim Fan using Zipties and tape blowing onto the back of my socket, dropped my socket temp by over 8^C

Will try to get some Pix this weekend.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Not sure what cpu package is..ive not got it listed..but other users screens show for the cpu package and cpu (cpu 0) to be identical.... may be a concern looking at yours..especially the 90+c max temp..
> cpu 0 = cpu
> cpu = socket (which seems ok at 77c - maybe a little fan on back of mb will help there)


Mmh from a small research some say on it's a socket sensor but we cant know for sure where it's located exactly, and not sure about putting a fan in the back.. if I had to remove the backplate of my case that would certainly suck lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Yeah, I Added a Slim Fan using Zipties and tape blowing onto the back of my socket, dropped my socket temp by over 8^C
> 
> Will try to get some Pix this weekend.


Yea I'd be curious to see how you did it !


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Mmh from a small research some say on it's a socket sensor but we cant know for sure where it's located exactly, and not sure about putting a fan in the back.. if I had to remove the backplate of my case that would certainly suck lol
> Yea I'd be curious to see how you did it !


I think now I use an old CPU Fan, Zipties through the Screw holes, then duck tape the tails of the zip ties to the back of the Mainboard tray over top of the socket hole. This weekend Im upgrading my CPUs to XFire so I should get some pix.

First you have to have a Case that has a Side panel that bulges some to it will get airflow, or you'd have to cut the whole in the side panel.

Alot of people report minimal gains, but in my case, with the CPU being watercooled and overclocked to 5.15 GHz, adding a Fan to the Back of the mainboard dropped the socket temps, as the air blows in and across the entire back of the mainboard, and through the back of the AM3+ Socket


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What about BF3 Multiplayer?


I'll test later


----------



## X-Alt

H220 finally installed! W00T!


----------



## TrivialDeath

guys im war torn between 8320 and 8350, i would do overclocking if it helps my FPS in games

ide like to save money if possible but if the 8350 is really worth getting over the 8320 ide do it, can i get some guys opinions

i have a Coolermaster V8 cooler


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I think now I use an old CPU Fan, Zipties through the Screw holes, then duck tape the tails of the zip ties to the back of the Mainboard tray over top of the socket hole. This weekend Im upgrading my CPUs to XFire so I should get some pix.
> 
> First you have to have a Case that has a Side panel that bulges some to it will get airflow, or you'd have to cut the whole in the side panel.
> 
> Alot of people report minimal gains, but in my case, with the CPU being watercooled and overclocked to 5.15 GHz, adding a Fan to the Back of the mainboard dropped the socket temps, as the air blows in and across the entire back of the mainboard, and through the back of the AM3+ Socket


My NB/VRM's used to idle in the 50's. like a lot of other folks I stuck a fan on the NB heatsink and my temps dropped 10c, I now idle at 42c with average mobo temps. There is a bonus though, my socket temps lowered to the point where the rarely get higher than the core because of the air on them too. It's not optimal looking but it does the job if you aren't watercooling them. I don't think an LED fan was the best choice in retrospect but it will do for now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrivialDeath*
> 
> guys im war torn between 8320 and 8350, i would do overclocking if it helps my FPS in games
> 
> ide like to save money if possible but if the 8350 is really worth getting over the 8320 ide do it, can i get some guys opinions
> 
> i have a Coolermaster V8 cooler


Honestly the only difference between the two is that the 8350 is more likely to get a higher OC. However being that it probably has higher sales, a great deal of 8320 are actual 8350 to cover stock. Either way an 8320 is not guaranteed to net the same results nor max OC as the 8350. In the sub 4.4Ghz range that you may be stuck in with that cooler it may not really make a difference between either, because both can get that much.


----------



## Loosenut

having issues getting past 4.4. not sure if my cooler is worn out....if that is even a thing with air coolers.

I know I need better tim and a better cooler as the Mugen 2 wasnt meant to cool anything past the 965 lol.
been pondering going with a aio closed loop.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> having issues getting past 4.4. not sure if my cooler is worn out....if that is even a thing with air coolers.
> 
> I know I need better tim and a better cooler as the Mugen 2 wasnt meant to cool anything past the 965 lol.
> been pondering going with a aio closed loop.


Too e honest if you go AOI then you want to look at getting a good 240 or 280 rad option with theses chips..


----------



## Loosenut

at this time, I'm just exploring options. replacing my cooler is long overdue. it has cooled a few chips since 2008


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Guys, i need some help......i'm really starting to think about changing to an Intel chip.

Can someone try and talk me out of it?


----------



## Red1776

and I thought my flux capacitor was bright D-Dog


----------



## Ashura

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Its Blinding!








Is that a thermaltake fan?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> H220 finally installed! W00T!


How is it running for you?

At first I also decided to go with a h220....
But after some more thinking I just took the plunge and went for a custom, giving me the ability to expand the loop to my gpu later.

Have a look here if you want:
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/61040#post_21747226


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Too e honest if you go AOI then you want to look at getting a good 240 or 280 rad option with theses chips..


Just come from a closed loop (khuler 920 with 120 rad) to a custom loop with a 240 rad and think that unless you're wanting to clock above 4.7, there's no need or much temp difference when stressed. But saying that I have the loop running through ram>cpu>mb

and ye agree, if going custom, there no point in running a single 120


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Just come from a closed loop (khuler 920 with 120 rad) to a custom loop with a 240 rad and think that unless you're wanting to clock above 4.7, there's no need or much temp difference when stressed. But saying that I have the loop running through ram>cpu>mb
> 
> and ye agree, if going custom, there no point in running a single 120


IMO going for custom you'd be best off getting a 120.3 at minimal.


----------



## process

Vcore/LLC experts... can you plz advise here

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/vcsp.jpg.html

I have

[email protected] 1.475
[email protected] 4.7 via multiplier
[email protected] Ultra High

Should I just raise vcore to 1.485 @ try lower LLC?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Guys, i need some help......i'm really starting to think about changing to an Intel chip.
> 
> Can someone try and talk me out of it?


You gotta do what you gotta do, but I guess the question is why now or rather why are you thinking of it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458927/home-review-amd-fx-8320-4-5-vs-intel-3570k-4-5#post_21577352

This thread gives a REAL idea of what you are looking at, well as long as your prime objective is gaming, benching has a different set of rules. The most intriguing part is that the FX setup was actually smoother. When you see those reviews that show AMD with a lower min FPS what they don't show is that it is usually a singularity and that its actual gameplay is smoother. Really didn't you ever wonder why AMD showed lower min and max(usually the max was rather large difference) but they had nearly the same average? It is a good thread for an unbiased look at the ACTUAL REAL WORLD results.

Now if you talk software and benching(same thing) not gaming then Intel has a considerable advantage. Mainly from compilers and that a great deal of software uses ICC. This isn't a conspiracy but rather a statement of reality. Intel has >80% of the market so it goes to reason that the libraries and compilers would be more suited to Intel, just good business sense.

But with the advent of HSA and Mantle we may be seeing an evening of the playing field. In all seriousness for gaming AMD may have the advantage. Not so much in top performance but that the PRICE/PERFORMANCE ratio is going to be insane. An A10-7850K will likely show performance on par with a 3930K in CF with Mantle games. So if your objective is to play those games and spend as little as reasonable, then the choice is quite clear: AMD.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Vcore/LLC experts... can you plz advise here
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/vcsp.jpg.html
> 
> I have
> 
> [email protected] 1.475
> [email protected] 4.7 via multiplier
> [email protected] Ultra High
> 
> Should I just raise vcore to 1.485 @ try lower LLC?


We would also need your temp charts during this test. Being that you are at 100% load and only getting .01V over then you are looking good and nothing to get concerned about.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Vcore/LLC experts... can you plz advise here
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/vcsp.jpg.html
> 
> I have
> 
> [email protected] 1.475
> [email protected] 4.7 via multiplier
> [email protected] Ultra High
> 
> Should I just raise vcore to 1.485 @ try lower LLC?


I think some psu are like this, its nothing to worry about

mine isnt though and im on ll ultra high straight as a die lol ill carry on to 10mins and see if it changes

sorry i lied mins the same as yours lol


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> We would also need your temp charts during this test. Being that you are at 100% load and only getting .01V over then you are looking good and nothing to get concerned about.


Prob is OCCT cpu temp is wrong and refers to socket temp which hit 65 (after 3 mins!) HHWinfo64 reported core at around 59...
I swear before the volatge raise/droop line would be a lot steadier. Almost a perfectly straight line with the odd volate raise, not as bad as just posted


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think some psu are like this, its nothing to worry about
> 
> mine isnt though and im on ll ultra high straight as a die lol ill carry on to 10mins and see if it changes
> 
> just for u lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*


mine was same as yours lol im sure i tested occt before i bought it

Must of been old psu that was straight lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> mine was same as yours lol im sure i tested occt before i bought it
> 
> Must of been old psu that was straight lol


Now now its just our head makin crooked thins straight and straight things crooked









As far as Process's chart:
That is normal for ultra high. I did end up dropping min down to High and upping the voltage to match. Less fluctuation help keep about 2-3c cooler.. not a huge improvement but a bit better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Vcore/LLC experts... can you plz advise here
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/vcsp.jpg.html
> 
> I have
> 
> [email protected] 1.475
> [email protected] 4.7 via multiplier
> [email protected] Ultra High
> 
> Should I just raise vcore to 1.485 @ try lower LLC?


Turn off LLC , set vcore to 1.58 then try it. You'll end up with a load voltage of 1.47 and it will run about 2-3C cooler. Make sure AI suite is closed.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You gotta do what you gotta do, but I guess the question is why now or rather why are you thinking of it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1458927/home-review-amd-fx-8320-4-5-vs-intel-3570k-4-5#post_21577352
> 
> This thread gives a REAL idea of what you are looking at, well as long as your prime objective is gaming, benching has a different set of rules. The most intriguing part is that the FX setup was actually smoother. When you see those reviews that show AMD with a lower min FPS what they don't show is that it is usually a singularity and that its actual gameplay is smoother. Really didn't you ever wonder why AMD showed lower min and max(usually the max was rather large difference) but they had nearly the same average? It is a good thread for an unbiased look at the ACTUAL REAL WORLD results.
> 
> Now if you talk software and benching(same thing) not gaming then Intel has a considerable advantage. Mainly from compilers and that a great deal of software uses ICC. This isn't a conspiracy but rather a statement of reality. Intel has >80% of the market so it goes to reason that the libraries and compilers would be more suited to Intel, just good business sense.
> 
> But with the advent of HSA and Mantle we may be seeing an evening of the playing field. In all seriousness for gaming AMD may have the advantage. Not so much in top performance but that the PRICE/PERFORMANCE ratio is going to be insane. An A10-7850K will likely show performance on par with a 3930K in CF with Mantle games. So if your objective is to play those games and spend as little as reasonable, then the choice is quite clear: AMD.


I agree, and thats why i'm using AMD now as opposed to Intel but in non-mantle games i'm getting a pretty severe bottleneck in games.

It was a thought, I was thinking of a 4930k to play around with but the sensation has passed, i'll just grab a 9590 and watercool it









I've come to my senses now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Turn off LLC , set vcore to 1.58 then try it. You'll end up with a load voltage of 1.47 and it will run about 2-3C cooler. Make sure AI suite is closed.


ive delved into the mining thing lol

whats a good hash rate for single cards?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Turn off LLC , set vcore to 1.58 then try it. You'll end up with a load voltage of 1.47 and it will run about 2-3C cooler. Make sure AI suite is closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ive delved into the mining thing lol
> 
> whats a good hash rate for single cards?
Click to expand...

800 for a 7970
1000-1200 for a R290x

older cards like a 6970 can get uou around 500


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Turn off LLC , set vcore to 1.58 then try it. You'll end up with a load voltage of 1.47 and it will run about 2-3C cooler. Make sure AI suite is closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ive delved into the mining thing lol
> 
> whats a good hash rate for single cards?
Click to expand...

Fears is probably the guy to ask


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 800 for a 7970
> 1000-1200 for a R290x
> 
> older cards like a 6970 can get uou around 500


ok thanks man oh and jolly nice to see u back on


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 800 for a 7970
> 1000-1200 for a R290x
> 
> older cards like a 6970 can get uou around 500


darn I am only getting 730Kh/s on my 280x (7970)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ok thanks man oh and jolly nice to see u back on


For AMD cards you want to clock the memory up then add some frequency

So for example I game with 1200 core and 1700 memory
I mine with 1060 core and 1850 memory

You have to play around to find the sweet spot


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> darn I am only getting 730Kh/s on my 280x (7970)
> For AMD cards you want to clock the memory up then add some frequency
> 
> So for example I game with 1200 core and 1700 memory
> I mine with 1060 core and 1850 memory
> 
> *You have to play around to find the sweet spot*


im used to this!!

ill find it haha


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im used to this!!
> 
> ill find it haha


TBH I say start with around 1080 core and 1850 memory and go from there.. keep in mind if you off set it wrong our hash rate dies.. for instance 1070 core and 1840 mem nets me only 620 Kh/s


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TBH I say start with around 1080 core and 1850 memory and go from there.. keep in mind if you off set it wrong our hash rate dies.. for instance 1070 core and 1840 mem nets me only 620 Kh/s


great cheers


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TBH I say start with around 1080 core and 1850 memory and go from there.. keep in mind if you off set it wrong our hash rate dies.. for instance 1070 core and 1840 mem nets me only 620 Kh/s
> 
> 
> 
> great cheers
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I left the part about tuning out...


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Turn off LLC , set vcore to 1.58 then try it. You'll end up with a load voltage of 1.47 and it will run about 2-3C cooler. Make sure AI suite is closed.


Good shout with that... though I was turning air con n and off at 17c..these temp differences are great

4.7ghz @ 1.468 wit LLC Ultra High and after 45 mins of prime
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47at1468.jpg.html

4.7ghz @ 1.58 with LLC Off and after 30 mins of prime
http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47at158NoLLC.jpg.html

passed 30 mins of p95, but fails OCCT stress within 2 mins... vcore seems to droop a lot

also fail an intel burn test ... maybe memory related?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Turn off LLC , set vcore to 1.58 then try it. You'll end up with a load voltage of 1.47 and it will run about 2-3C cooler. Make sure AI suite is closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ive delved into the mining thing lol
> 
> whats a good hash rate for single cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 800 for a 7970
> 1000-1200 for a R290x
> 
> older cards like a 6970 can get uou around 500
Click to expand...

Uhm... Not a chance in hell? The level of overclock required to hit those numbers completely ruins energy efficiency and would require waterblocks at minimum.

https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison

~700 for a stock 7970, ~600 for a stock 7950, ~400 for a stock 7870.

You can overclock them if you like, but going for 1300/1900 on a mining card is just stupid. 290s are a TON more efficient, but also much much harder to keep cool. If you need to buy water for the cards, then you are wasting money, as they'll never pay even for themselves if you need to buy an entire loop too.

If you're going to experiment with mining, now's the time. LTC's difficulty is way down while it's in a slump. I'm cranking out just over a coin a day.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uhm... Not a chance in hell? The level of overclock required to hit those numbers completely ruins energy efficiency and would require waterblocks at minimum.
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison
> 
> ~700 for a stock 7970, ~600 for a stock 7950, ~400 for a stock 7870.
> 
> You can overclock them if you like, but going for 1300/1900 on a mining card is just stupid. 290s are a TON more efficient, but also much much harder to keep cool. If you need to buy water for the cards, then you are wasting money, as they'll never pay even for themselves if you need to buy an entire loop too.
> 
> If you're going to experiment with mining, now's the time. LTC's difficulty is way down while it's in a slump. I'm cranking out just over a coin a day.


Thank you for the confirmation I just got my second XFX 280x So I am in the process of configuring the new card I am expecting about 0.8 to 1 a day or for litecoin


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Good shout with that... though I was turning air con n and off at 17c..these temp differences are great
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.468 wit LLC Ultra High and after 45 mins of prime
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47at1468.jpg.html
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.58 with LLC Off and after 30 mins of prime
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47at158NoLLC.jpg.html
> 
> passed 30 mins of p95, but fails OCCT stress within 2 mins... vcore seems to droop a lot
> 
> also fail an intel burn test ... maybe memory related?


That's even worse vdroop then my mobo. Damn!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uhm... Not a chance in hell? The level of overclock required to hit those numbers completely ruins energy efficiency and would require waterblocks at minimum.
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison
> 
> ~700 for a stock 7970, ~600 for a stock 7950, ~400 for a stock 7870.
> 
> You can overclock them if you like, but going for 1300/1900 on a mining card is just stupid. 290s are a TON more efficient, but also much much harder to keep cool. If you need to buy water for the cards, then you are wasting money, as they'll never pay even for themselves if you need to buy an entire loop too.
> 
> If you're going to experiment with mining, now's the time. LTC's difficulty is way down while it's in a slump. I'm cranking out just over a coin a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation I just got my second XFX 280x So I am in the process of configuring the new card I am expecting about 0.8 to 1 a day or for litecoin
Click to expand...

On just two 280Xs? Don't expect that. You need 2650Kh/s to get one per day, and 2125 for 0.8. Even in the slump two 280Xs will only net about 0.5-0.6 per day.

I've got four 7870s going 24/7 and my 7990/7970 going for part of the day to get the one-per-day.


----------



## Durvelle27

Anyone playing the TitanFall Beta


----------



## Durquavian

You have a 6core so less voltage pull, less vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> That's even worse vdroop then my mobo. Damn!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How is it running for you?
> 
> At first I also decided to go with a h220....
> But after some more thinking I just took the plunge and went for a custom, giving me the ability to expand the loop to my gpu later.
> 
> Have a look here if you want:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/61040#post_21747226


Works great, the backplate may be a bit annoying since it does not stick and slightly imbalanced when you screw it in (investigating), otherwise tis GR8. JSYK the H220 is expandable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> On just two 280Xs? Don't expect that. You need 2650Kh/s to get one per day, and 2125 for 0.8. Even in the slump two 280Xs will only net about 0.5-0.6 per day.
> 
> I've got four 7870s going 24/7 and my 7990/7970 going for part of the day to get the one-per-day.


My math was wrong you are right.. I just checked. either way hehe


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> My math was wrong you are right.. I just checked. either way hehe


1800 memory is suicide if you are not on water. What do you run for dat?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 1800 memory is suicide if you are not on water. What do you run for dat?


How is it suicide? I run it on stock memory voltage..

BY FAR it is no where near gaming stable. in fact not really stable but it is stable enough for me to mine on and browse the web.. I have multiple profiles set up


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone playing the TitanFall Beta


It's not out yet.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> It's not out yet.


Im downloading it now


----------



## savagemic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Im downloading it now


Hacker! How are you doing this?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Just thought to put this out here... any one brave enough for the price hike avoid the XFX 280x non black (I can't confirm for the black edition) but the voltage IC is missing and 2 resisters are gone as well

I will probably post in the mod section but I wonder if it can be modded


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Good shout with that... though I was turning air con n and off at 17c..these temp differences are great
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.468 wit LLC Ultra High and after 45 mins of prime
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47at1468.jpg.html
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.58 with LLC Off and after 30 mins of prime
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/47at158NoLLC.jpg.html
> 
> passed 30 mins of p95, but fails OCCT stress within 2 mins... vcore seems to droop a lot
> 
> also fail an intel burn test ... maybe memory related?


Was memory afterall... bumped back up to 1.7 and changed 11-11-11-30 to 11-12-11-30...seems stable and temps are lower







will test some more tomoz and try a 4.8


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> Hacker! How are you doing this?


Beta started today


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Beta started today


Yep, got a key for it but it's looking like it will take a few days to download......


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, got a key for it but it's looking like it will take a few days to download......


Slow internet


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, got a key for it but it's looking like it will take a few days to download......


Did origins send you a mail with the key?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Slow internet


Slower than a Sloth on Morphine atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Did origins send you a mail with the key?


And yessums, they did


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Anyone playing the TitanFall Beta


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagemic*
> 
> It's not out yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Im downloading it now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Slow internet


I was watching someone stream it last night.

Looks interesting. only saw the attrition play mode.

the more you kill the faster you get your titan







also never underestimate a titan punch.. you can send another titan like half way across the map if you time it right.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Slower than a Sloth on Morphine atm
> And yessums, they did


Still waiting for my key.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Still waiting for my key.


Sorry to hear that, hopefully you will get one before the weekends out though


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I was watching someone stream it last night.
> 
> Looks interesting. only saw the attrition play mode.
> 
> the more you kill the faster you get your titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also never underestimate a titan punch.. you can send another titan like half way across the map if you time it right.


Ill do a stream later


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Ill do a stream later


its rather COD ish FYI,

not in a horrible way, but you can tell where they take alot of inspiration from (or did these devs work on a COD i'm not sure)

Totalbuscuit was the streamer i was watching. his stream from last night is likely archived on twitch, but not likely you tube.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Yep the Titanfall Beta is amazing, i will def pick it up this 11th


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

Hello!
I've got a question regarding the CPU/NB voltage on my 8350 overclock.

System:
Corsair air 540
AMD 8350
SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
Corsair H110

CPU:
LLC Ultra High
1.476V
200x24 (4800Mhz)

CPU/NB:
LLC Regular
1.15V
2400Mhz

MEM:
Corsair Vengeance(?)
1600Mhz @ 9-9-9-24

MOBO:
HT LINK = 2400 ( is there any performance gain in changing it to 2600?)
VRM used to be 85C+ according to the asus tool (dont know whats it called i uninstalled it) but a fan right on it knocked it down to 65C.

I've only tested this in CPU:OCCT on large data set.
It passed 30mins / 2 hour / 4 hours & now im testing it on infinite for a day or so.
And all this time runs this benchmark at 57C Socket and 51C core.

Im happy with the temps because it takes like 10+C off my last overclock, but im a bit worried about the 1.15V on CPU/NB.

Is it normal you can run CPU/NB 2400Mhz at 1.15V?
Is there any benchmark that can really stress this? I always try intelburntest (at default settings) before occt.
If it passes CPU:OCCT for like 12 hours is it stable? Am i doing something wrong?

And yes i also preordered titan fall








But no beta invite


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> Im happy with the temps because it takes like 10+C off my last overclock, but im a bit worried about the 1.15V on CPU/NB.
> 
> Is it normal you can run CPU/NB 2400Mhz at 1.15V?
> Is there any benchmark that can really stress this? I always try intelburntest (at default settings) before occt.
> If it passes CPU:OCCT for like 12 hours is it stable? Am i doing something wrong?


1.15 sounds about right for a cpu/nb vid.

mine is 1.17v Vid

unless you are pushing greater then 2133 mhz on the ram no real reason other then synthetic benchmarks to bump it up.(meaning nothing noticeable)

if you run VMs however you might see a slight performance boost, but that would be a boost mainly for the VMs

for example, i run 2133mhz ram currently, so i've got my CPU/NB set to 2400mhz and my HT set to 2400mhz. I run a voltage of 1.21 in bios i believe? nothing crazy like i need to do if i want to run it @ 2400.


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

@FlailScHLAMP
I understand!

But since im not getting errors in CPU:OCCT on 2400Mhz on 1.15vid CPU/NB (in bios & NB/LLC on regular).
Im asking how do i properly benchmark this CPU/NB setting for stability?
I'd rather believe that i am doing something wrong then believe it can magically run @ 2400Mhz on stock voltages..

Im trying to keep the CPU/NB vid as low as possible cause somehow it generates so much heat.
Another question.. Is 2400Mhz CPU/NB worth it for 1600Mhz ram or would 2200Mhz be enough? (except for benchmark results)


----------



## Mega Man

be thankful you dont have a gigabyte, as it only allows .25v changes on cpu/nb


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> be thankful you dont have a gigabyte, as it only allows .25v changes on cpu/nb


I am thankful








Swapped my old asrock extreme4 970fx for this board.
The vrms were throttling(?) above 4.4ghz.
So now i have enlarged my epeen to 4.8ghz!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP
> I understand!
> 
> But since im not getting errors in CPU:OCCT on 2400Mhz on 1.15vid CPU/NB (in bios & NB/LLC on regular).
> Im asking how do i properly benchmark this CPU/NB setting for stability?
> I'd rather believe that i am doing something wrong then believe it can magically run @ 2400Mhz on stock voltages..
> 
> Im trying to keep the CPU/NB vid as low as possible cause somehow it generates so much heat.
> Another question.. Is 2400Mhz CPU/NB worth it for 1600Mhz ram or would 2200Mhz be enough? (except for benchmark results)


AVX IBT on max. puts full stress on your memory (not something i've seen occt or prime be able to do)

if you have 8gb it should run for a little over an hour.

you can get the AVX version of IBT in the first post in the thread.


----------



## cssorkinman

The 9370 will prime at lower volts than the 8XXX's I have, but temps would be ridiculous on anything but the 480mm loop.
Not a huge fan of stressing the Vishera with it , but I'm curious if anyone has a chip that can run prime @ 5ghz on less voltage?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 9370 will prime at lower volts than the 8XXX's I have, but temps would be ridiculous on anything but the 480mm loop.
> Not a huge fan of stressing the Vishera with it , but I'm curious if anyone has a chip that can run prime @ 5ghz on less voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 9370 will prime at lower volts than the 8XXX's I have, but temps would be ridiculous on anything but the 480mm loop.
> Not a huge fan of stressing the Vishera with it , but I'm curious if anyone has a chip that can run prime @ 5ghz on less voltage?


Well mine is PRIME95 stable at a little higher vcore. Would love a chip like yours.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP
> I understand!
> 
> But since im not getting errors in CPU:OCCT on 2400Mhz on 1.15vid CPU/NB (in bios & NB/LLC on regular).
> Im asking how do i properly benchmark this CPU/NB setting for stability?
> I'd rather believe that i am doing something wrong then believe it can magically run @ 2400Mhz on stock voltages..
> 
> Im trying to keep the CPU/NB vid as low as possible cause somehow it generates so much heat.
> Another question.. Is 2400Mhz CPU/NB worth it for 1600Mhz ram or would 2200Mhz be enough? (except for benchmark results)
> 
> 
> 
> AVX IBT on max. puts full stress on your memory (not something i've seen occt or prime be able to do)
> 
> if you have 8gb it should run for a little over an hour.
> 
> you can get the AVX version of IBT in the first post in the thread.
Click to expand...

i never can use that it errors out from windows as out of memory ... i have to manually set it leaving ~ 500mb less for windows to play with


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never can use that it errors out from windows as out of memory ... i have to manually set it leaving ~ 500mb less for windows to play with


gatta start the test before the memory allocation changes.

never had an issue as long as i followed this


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FRANKTHETENK*
> 
> MOBO:
> HT LINK = 2400 ( is there any performance gain in changing it to 2600?)
> VRM used to be 85C+ according to the asus tool (dont know whats it called i uninstalled it) but a fan right on it knocked it down to 65C.


May be wrong, but think the only benefit of bumping up HT is for crossfire+ users


----------



## Mega Man

your right but stock is 2600 with the correct mobo ( some mobos default to 2400 )


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So I've been downloading the Titanfall beta at around 45KB/s for the past 12 something hours and then this happened:



According to my plan i shouldn't be getting anything above 750KB/s download rate........weird, good kind of weird though.

Also origin screwed up and sent me a second beta code for some reason


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've been downloading the Titanfall beta at around 45KB/s for the past 12 something hours and then this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> According to my plan i shouldn't be getting anything above 750KB/s download rate........weird, good kind of weird though.
> 
> Also origin screwed up and sent me a second beta code for some reason


Mus have


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've been downloading the Titanfall beta at around 45KB/s for the past 12 something hours and then this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> According to my plan i shouldn't be getting anything above 750KB/s download rate........weird, good kind of weird though.
> 
> Also origin screwed up and sent me a second beta code for some reason


Why not.. wanna send me that second code? I didn't sign up when origin asked me too now I cant


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Mus have


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Why not.. wanna send me that second code? I didn't sign up when origin asked me too now I cant


Sorry guys, already gave the code to a friend that never got selected.

afaik you can still register for codes though


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry guys, already gave the code to a friend that never got selected.
> 
> afaik you can still register for codes though


its helps if I search google ha!

http://www.titanfall.com/beta


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've been downloading the Titanfall beta at around 45KB/s for the past 12 something hours and then this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> According to my plan i shouldn't be getting anything above 750KB/s download rate........weird, good kind of weird though.
> 
> Also origin screwed up and sent me a second beta code for some reason


somehow I was able to download it in 2 hours last night. but then I was met with the servers being down so I havent played yet

edit: game wouldn't install at first, drivers had a slight corruption and gave me direct x error


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uhm... Not a chance in hell? The level of overclock required to hit those numbers completely ruins energy efficiency and would require waterblocks at minimum.
> 
> https://litecoin.info/Mining_Hardware_Comparison
> 
> ~700 for a stock 7970, ~600 for a stock 7950, ~400 for a stock 7870.
> 
> You can overclock them if you like, but going for 1300/1900 on a mining card is just stupid. 290s are a TON more efficient, but also much much harder to keep cool. If you need to buy water for the cards, then you are wasting money, as they'll never pay even for themselves if you need to buy an entire loop too.
> 
> If you're going to experiment with mining, now's the time. LTC's difficulty is way down while it's in a slump. I'm cranking out just over a coin a day.


I have never been close to 600 with my 7950. I've gotten to 500 on a high core speed though. Just gets too hot to run for a length of time.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I have never been close to 600 with my 7950. I've gotten to 500 on a high core speed though. Just gets too hot to run for a length of time.


nVidia cards = higher gpu clock
AMD cards = higher memory.

^those are how you have to clock to get better hash


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> nVidia cards = higher gpu clock
> AMD cards = higher memory.
> 
> ^those are how you have to clock to get better hash


Core seems to be moar beneficial to me on Litecoin mining.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Core seems to be moar beneficial to me on Litecoin mining.


For me I have to raise my memory maybe do to the elpidia memory not sure but for the most part that is the standard. TBH it is more finding the groove and fine tuning the clock to get there. once you find that spot it is easier to go up from there and raise both.

Im not an expert I just know what worked for me. and from reading what had worked for others.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For me I have to raise my memory maybe do to the elpidia memory not sure but for the most part that is the standard. TBH it is more finding the groove and fine tuning the clock to get there. once you find that spot it is easier to go up from there and raise both.
> 
> Im not an expert I just know what worked for me. and from reading what had worked for others.


this worked for me and my 7950

i do 610kh/s with 1700 memory

you can do it huck


----------



## cssorkinman

Things that make you go hmmm


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1465771/fs/1721139


----------



## 033Y5

can i leave this here for you guys that were benching the x6's
hopefully can sqeeze a little more out of it if the board allows


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1465771/fs/1721139


That does make me go hmmmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i leave this here for you guys that were benching the x6's
> hopefully can sqeeze a little more out of it if the board allows


sure! I dropped out of the that contest cause I sold the one I got for $225


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1465771/fs/1721139


I go Hmmm too - The combined score are crazy.

6300 1 x 270x


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







8350 @ 4.6 Ghz 7870 x 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







8350 @ 4.8 Hhz 7870 & 270x


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i leave this here for you guys that were benching the x6's
> hopefully can sqeeze a little more out of it if the board allows


hwbot prime


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> can i leave this here for you guys that were benching the x6's
> hopefully can sqeeze a little more out of it if the board allows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwbot prime
Click to expand...

Very nice scores, well done


----------



## jason387

Here's my HW Bot Prime-


----------



## 033Y5

@ cssorkinman thank you









was a bit of a mission the board at happy at those clocks

those scores are on a asrock fatal1ty 990fx pro and h100 push with akasa vipers
cant wait to get this chip under custom loop on my chvf-z


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's my HW Bot Prime-


am using a phenom ii x6 1045t


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's my HW Bot Prime-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am using a phenom ii x6 1045t
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how much more gas my 1045T has in the tank. During the last bench session I pushed about as hard as I could at the ht and nb ratios I had selected, most likely would have had to start over at the next ram divider as well if I had tried to go further.
Very impressive chips, almost getting a 2ghz overclock out of a locked multiplier cpu


----------



## Novver

Hey guys, my FX 8350 is about to arrive tomorrow and i would like to know if i still have to apply the Windows 7 hotfixes.

If i remember correctly these were for bulldozer core parking issue, but i saw these files in this threads starter post.

I read multiple opinions about this on the interwebz (some said it will make it better, some said it will make it worse and can cause compatibility issues) and i would like to make sure that im doing my best to get the best out from the processor.

So basically, are the hotfixes still required for Windows 7, or are they included in normal updates by now?

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 with all the latest updates, and will do the same with the FX 8350, and Windows 8/8.1 is not an option.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not sure how much more gas my 1045T has in the tank. During the last bench session I pushed about as hard as I could at the ht and nb ratios I had selected, most likely would have had to start over at the next ram divider as well if I had tried to go further.
> Very impressive chips, almost getting a 2ghz overclock out of a locked multiplier cpu


I know. I take no credit away from the Thubans








Wish I had the mobo and cooling to really push my cpu. I have benched at 5Ghz with 1.48v at load. I know these chips can take 1.55v but temps are just too much. I booted into Windows at 5.3Ghz with 1.48v but never ran anything.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novver*
> 
> Hey guys, my FX 8350 is about to arrive tomorrow and i would like to know if i still have to apply the Windows 7 hotfixes.
> 
> If i remember correctly these were for bulldozer core parking issue, but i saw these files in this threads starter post.
> 
> I read multiple opinions about this on the interwebz (some said it will make it better, some said it will make it worse and can cause compatibility issues) and i would like to make sure that im doing my best to get the best out from the processor.
> 
> So basically, are the hotfixes still required for Windows 7, or are they included in normal updates by now?
> 
> I am running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 with all the latest updates, and will do the same with the FX 8350, and Windows 8/8.1 is not an option.


you can just use this app









Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novver*
> 
> Hey guys, my FX 8350 is about to arrive tomorrow and i would like to know if i still have to apply the Windows 7 hotfixes.
> 
> If i remember correctly these were for bulldozer core parking issue, but i saw these files in this threads starter post.
> 
> I read multiple opinions about this on the interwebz (some said it will make it better, some said it will make it worse and can cause compatibility issues) and i would like to make sure that im doing my best to get the best out from the processor.
> 
> So basically, are the hotfixes still required for Windows 7, or are they included in normal updates by now?
> 
> I am running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 with all the latest updates, and will do the same with the FX 8350, and Windows 8/8.1 is not an option.


yes you need to install, but it only nets ~ 10% more

and i never have had issues but i have done them since i found out about them ( even back to my 6100 days )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not sure how much more gas my 1045T has in the tank. During the last bench session I pushed about as hard as I could at the ht and nb ratios I had selected, most likely would have had to start over at the next ram divider as well if I had tried to go further.
> Very impressive chips, almost getting a 2ghz overclock out of a locked multiplier cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I take no credit away from the Thubans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had the mobo and cooling to really push my cpu. I have benched at 5Ghz with 1.48v at load. I know these chips can take 1.55v but temps are just too much. I booted into Windows at 5.3Ghz with 1.48v but never ran anything.
Click to expand...

you shoudl see it when i am pushing 1.7v + through it while benching, it is awesome when you boot to windows and hit 75c !


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes you need to install, but it only nets ~ 10% more
> 
> and i never have had issues but i have done them since i found out about them ( even back to my 6100 days )
> you shoudl see it when i am pushing 1.7v + through it while benching, it is awesome when you boot to windows and hit 75c !


75C wow... even at 1.63 volts I don't hit 75 until I try to prime it or run ITB... but I can play games and such just fine... but on my old cooling.... it would have hit that in the bios lol...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes you need to install, but it only nets ~ 10% more
> 
> and i never have had issues but i have done them since i found out about them ( even back to my 6100 days )
> you shoudl see it when i am pushing 1.7v + through it while benching, it is awesome when you boot to windows and hit 75c !
> 
> 
> 
> 75C wow... even at 1.63 volts I don't hit 75 until I try to prime it or run ITB... but I can play games and such just fine... but on my old cooling.... it would have hit that in the bios lol...
Click to expand...

now try it pushing 2700cpu/nb and 3900 ht ! kinda changes the game but i do think it is time for me to clean my loop out


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> now try it pushing 2700cpu/nb and 3900 ht ! kinda changes the game


I did hit 2700 cpu/nb... but never 3900 ht ... wow I've noticed that OC'ing the cpu/nb seems to help my cinebench scores a bit... but can't tell that the HT does much... on R11.5 I managed to get 8.5 @ 5ghz that way... not sure how all that works yet... still learning what affects what... I'm off for a snoozer... had surgery yesterday and meds making me sleepy...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I did hit 2700 cpu/nb... but never 3900 ht ... wow I've noticed that OC'ing the cpu/nb seems to help my cinebench scores a bit... but can't tell that the HT does much... on R11.5 I managed to get 8.5 @ 5ghz that way... not sure how all that works yet... still learning what affects what... I'm off for a snoozer... had surgery yesterday and meds making me sleepy...


you have more to go

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1526463/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/


----------



## Novver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes you need to install, but it only nets ~ 10% more
> 
> and i never have had issues but i have done them since i found out about them ( even back to my 6100 days )


If it does no harm, then i will do it! Thanks!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you have more to go
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1526463/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/


There is always more to go







still feeling my way around this thing now that I can keep it cool enough...


----------



## crazymania88

I am one of you guys,
I own a FX 8320 and I think I didn't get the golden chip.

I've tested and tested, every voltage and this chip only gets

4.6 GHZ Stable 1.5v on Load LLC-ON, 1 less, not stable.

I daily operate at 1.34V Load, 4ghz

what can I do to lower 4.6 GHZ voltage? I use m5a97 r2.0


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am one of you guys,
> I own a FX 8320 and I think I didn't get the golden chip.
> 
> I've tested and tested, every voltage and this chip only gets
> 
> 4.6 GHZ Stable 1.5v on Load LLC-ON, 1 less, not stable.
> 
> I daily operate at 1.34V Load, 4ghz
> 
> what can I do to lower 4.6 GHZ voltage? I use m5a97 r2.0


Better board NAO!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

1.5 isn't too high for 4.6 unless you got a good chip... it takes 1.45 for me to get 4.6 stable... I've never found a "trick" to get lower voltages yet, but I have found that adjusting the memory drive strength and boosting the cpu/nb volts a tad helped to get it stable when it was memory related... does your LLC have any options besides on/off? sometimes turning LLC up can help but it sure can add to heat. Also I have noticed that on occasion OC'ing via bus clock takes a tad less voltage... by like .01 but you have to watch your mem, cpu/nb and ht clocks as it will boost them as well... I have read where some say to boost memory volts by .1, but that's never really helped me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am one of you guys,
> I own a FX 8320 and I think I didn't get the golden chip.
> 
> I've tested and tested, every voltage and this chip only gets
> 
> 4.6 GHZ Stable 1.5v on Load LLC-ON, 1 less, not stable.
> 
> I daily operate at 1.34V Load, 4ghz
> 
> what can I do to lower 4.6 GHZ voltage? I use m5a97 r2.0


Yeah, i agree with X-Alt, better board.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Better board NAO!


+1


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am one of you guys,
> I own a FX 8320 and I think I didn't get the golden chip.
> 
> I've tested and tested, every voltage and this chip only gets
> 
> 4.6 GHZ Stable 1.5v on Load LLC-ON, 1 less, not stable.
> 
> I daily operate at 1.34V Load, 4ghz
> 
> what can I do to lower 4.6 GHZ voltage? I use m5a97 r2.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Better board NAO!


^


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am one of you guys,
> I own a FX 8320 and I think I didn't get the golden chip.
> 
> I've tested and tested, every voltage and this chip only gets
> 
> 4.6 GHZ Stable 1.5v on Load LLC-ON, 1 less, not stable.
> 
> I daily operate at 1.34V Load, 4ghz
> 
> what can I do to lower 4.6 GHZ voltage? I use m5a97 r2.0


I can only get to 4.4 at 1.525v. Same board, so consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## Veman

Hello

Any reason why 8320 does not boot/beep on a Asus M5A97 R2? Works perfectly with a Sempron. I tried 2 memory sticks, 1066 and 1600, all slots, tried a second video card, all slots, no luck. But the Sempron works just fine doesn't matter what config I use..... I ran out of ideas


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I can only get to 4.4 at 1.525v. Same board, so consider yourself fortunate.


Ouch!
@VeMan, flash the newest BIOS!


----------



## Melcar

Do you have the latest BIOS for the board? Also try clearing the CMOS before installing the new chip.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veman*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any reason why 8320 does not boot/beep on a Asus M5A97 R2? Works perfectly with a Sempron. I tried 2 memory sticks, 1066 and 1600, all slots, tried a second video card, all slots, no luck. But the Sempron works just fine doesn't matter what config I use..... I ran out of ideas


reset BIOS also make sure you have an updated BIOS that is flashed.. Sometimes the boards don't come with the needed BIOS to run the Visheras


----------



## Veman

Sorry for not posting that info. Yes, I updated to latest Bios 2201


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veman*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any reason why 8320 does not boot/beep on a Asus M5A97 R2? Works perfectly with a Sempron. I tried 2 memory sticks, 1066 and 1600, all slots, tried a second video card, all slots, no luck. But the Sempron works just fine doesn't matter what config I use..... I ran out of ideas


reset the cmos by taking the small battery out and putting it back in.
make sure you update your bios for 8320

I know for some motherboard you HAVE to update your bios when using FX 8000 chips, at least I had to with mine, you should be able to find an updated bios on the motherboards website


----------



## Veman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> reset the cmos by taking the small battery out and putting it back in.
> make sure you update your bios for 8320
> 
> I know for some motherboard you HAVE to update your bios when using FX 8000 chips, at least I had to with mine, you should be able to find an updated bios on the motherboards website


Sorry for not posting it before. Yes, I upgraded to latest BIOS 2201. Should I reflash?


----------



## FRANKTHETENK

What would be the best 8350 option?

At 4.9ghz on 71C stressed and 38C idle.
At 4.8ghz on 67C stressed and 36C idle.
At 4.7ghz on 54C stressed and 35C idle
-note: most fans turn off at 35C

Temperature is meassured on CPUsocket. On Prime blend test.
CPU package temperature never exceeds 62C.
Seems like there is an huge voltage/temp wall to bring it up from 4.7 to 4.8 ghz.
Im just wondering is it really worth it to generate that much heat for a 200mhz overclock?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Better board NAO!


Does it really matter that much? I cannot aford another board I wish I got Evo version tho.. it had digi vrms

I heard about FSB thing but I didn't realy try it I'll give it a try.
and no my LLC has no option, again I wish I got m5a97 evo, maybe for next time when I get new AMD CPUs
I'll make sure I've digi VRM, I thought I won't overclock when I buy the chip but I cannot stop myself LOL

On Xigmatek Gaia 2 Fans+ TT TG2 I do not exceed 60C core temp 70C Socket playing battlefield.
but under OCCT, well... I cannot test it more than 2 mins. I'll work out a homemade cooler soon.

also my homemade PCI GPU cooler let me drop 50% fan speed on Dual-X cooler and now 10 dagrees cooler









now golden question:
is it safe to use it at 1.5V? Will it take me through another year?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Does it really matter that much? I cannot aford another board I wish I got Evo version tho.. it had digi vrms
> 
> I heard about FSB thing but I didn't realy try it I'll give it a try.
> and no my LLC has no option, again I wish I got m5a97 evo, maybe for next time when I get new AMD CPUs
> I'll make sure I've digi VRM, I thought I won't overclock when I buy the chip but I cannot stop myself LOL
> 
> On Xigmatek Gaia 2 Fans+ TT TG2 I do not exceed 60C core temp 70C Socket playing battlefield.
> but under OCCT, well... I cannot test it more than 2 mins. I'll work out a homemade cooler soon.
> 
> also my homemade PCI GPU cooler let me drop 50% fan speed on Dual-X cooler and now 10 dagrees cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now golden question:
> is it safe to use it at 1.5V? Will it take me through another year?


Sure, FERS3ASHES has like 1.63V for almost a year.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Sure, FERS3ASHES has like 1.63V for almost a year.


1.68









But I have cooling to do so too.. Also when I ran encoding I dropped the OC down to 4.9 so I didn't fry the chip


----------



## crazymania88

Thx guys, I will change my CPU in 2 years the most so it's safe for me to run on 1.5V


----------



## AMEXPAT

Little new to overclocking I have a 8320 and played with it a little took it up to 4600 was in the evening and it was cooler the core temps were 26c, but stopped cause it's brand new. I'm now running it at 4200 I just want to use it for general use and play games sometimes here's my temps. with Prime95 running. It was mid after noon here in the Philippines so the room was kinda warm so my temps are running 28c or 29c depends on which one you pick. Would 4200 shorten the life of it? Cooling it with my home made water cooler LOL What are normal temps anyways for a 8320 at 4200?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMEXPAT*
> 
> Little new to overclocking I have a 8320 and played with it a little took it up to 4600 was in the evening and it was cooler the core temps were 26c, but stopped cause it's brand new. I'm now running it at 4200 I just want to use it for general use and play games sometimes here's my temps. with Prime95 running. It was mid after noon here in the Philippines so the room was kinda warm so my temps are running 28c or 29c depends on which one you pick. Would 4200 shorten the life of it? Cooling it with my home made water cooler LOL What are normal temps anyways for a 8320 at 4200?


Nope. Even 4.6GHz is fine...


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am one of you guys,
> I own a FX 8320 and I think I didn't get the golden chip.
> 
> I've tested and tested, every voltage and this chip only gets
> 
> 4.6 GHZ Stable 1.5v on Load LLC-ON, 1 less, not stable.
> 
> I daily operate at 1.34V Load, 4ghz
> 
> what can I do to lower 4.6 GHZ voltage? I use m5a97 r2.0


Better mobo


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrivialDeath*
> 
> holy **** what is that thing, Ironman's new core?


honestly if you got the money for a fx 8350, go for a 4670k. Only problem there is if you really want to overclock and want a good board it will cost you 200$ more or less, which is why I went with the FX 8320.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TrivialDeath*
> 
> holy **** what is that thing, Ironman's new core?
> 
> 
> 
> honestly if you got the money for a fx 8350, go for a 4670k. Only problem there is if you really want to overclock and want a good board it will cost you 200$ more or less, which is why I went with the FX 8320.
Click to expand...

Uh... what? The only boards that cost $200 are the CH-V and the UD7. The UD3, UD5, and any other 990FXA board from ASUS is in the $130-180 range.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Thx guys, I will change my CPU in 2 years the most so it's safe for me to run on 1.5V


yeah... even amd says 1.55 is max recomended... so 1.5 is within their stated limits... not to mention that I've joined F3ERS 2 ASH3S in going past 1.6 v... cooling is the limit more than volts. I'd be more worried about that board than the cpu at those volts... but then I don't really know about that board much... I just know this beast can pull the power and it takes the best of the best vrm's to deal with it proper.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> Better mobo


Does it really matter that much? I cannot aford another board I wish I got Evo version tho.. it had digi vrms

Sorry to break the news but yes it matters a lot. The chip set and power delivery on that board are really not good enough to handle overclocking an 83xx CPU. The M5A99 evo R2.0 is about the cheapest recommended board for Vishera. If you want to run stock or around there then I guess it works but not if your going to overclock it. Anyone who has had one for a while will tell you that UD7, Sabertooth of Crosshair V Formula Z boards are highly touted as the best options.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Does it really matter that much? I cannot aford another board I wish I got Evo version tho.. it had digi vrms
> 
> Sorry to break the news but yes it matters a lot. The chip set and power delivery on that board are really not good enough to handle overclocking an 83xx CPU. The M5A99 evo R2.0 is about the cheapest recommended board for Vishera. If you want to run stock or around there then I guess it works but not if your going to overclock it. Anyone who has had one for a while will tell you that UD7, Sabertooth of Crosshair V Formula Z boards are highly touted as the best options.


+1^

I burnt a "lesser" board trying to overclock a bulldozer... It was my first experience with AMD octocore cpu... I had no idea the power demands of the chip... now I didn't make the same mistake twice... I went with sabertooth and couldn't be happier.. no issues... the other thing is cooling... 120x240 rad AIO style minimum for decent overclocking.. I tried with an H80 I had.... no good... went with custom loop with 120mm x 360mm rad and still think I could have used a bit more lol.. but at least now I'm ok up to around 5ghz


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> +1^
> 
> I burnt a "lesser" board trying to overclock a bulldozer... It was my first experience with AMD octocore cpu... I had no idea the power demands of the chip... now I didn't make the same mistake twice... I went with sabertooth and couldn't be happier.. no issues... the other thing is cooling... 120x240 rad AIO style minimum for decent overclocking.. I tried with an H80 I had.... no good... went with custom loop with 120mm x 360mm rad and still think I could have used a bit more lol.. but at least now I'm ok up to around 5ghz


I am quite sure 220W TDP will burn this mobo and 1.5V is just so close to it.
Mobo doesn't support FX 9xxx chips so it probably will hate me LOL,
yet I've passive coolers on VRMs on this Motherboard.

so how can I know temperature of VRMs?
(Silly question? I don't think I've a sensor on VRMs on this mobo...)
I think the limit of VRMs should be something around 120C (150C?) I do not really remember a friend of mine actually mailled ASUS to ask this.

or forget about this, Do you know any other way to make sure I do not burn the mobo?

1.5V on VRMs should be fine with coolers but it's 4+2 so better I wander around 4.3 - 4.4 ghz
1.44V I guess...

What would you say?


----------



## Melcar

Should be fine. As long as you don't run it 24/7. I have no issues running high vcore (I really have not tried any more than 1.55v though). What makes my particular board act all wonky is when I touch anything related to the NB.


----------



## Rooah

So I've been tweaking things here and there and I've got my 8320 right where I think I want it, and I lowered the timings on my ram and its all stable












Gonna want some better cooling at some point. But I don't really want to part with my money for now.


----------



## Arizonian

Heads up regarding some missing posts.

If a member uses profanity that post must be removed. If you replied to the post with profanity your post has to also be removed along with any chain of discussion thereafter if someone replies to you to keep the thread discussion from becoming disjointed.

/thread cleaned


----------



## oneluvballer21

Waaaay too many pages to read to get this answer... so I'm curious, for those who avoided simply OCing by multiplier, what's the highest range of bus speeds achieved on these chips when OCing primarily via RAM? Like 260 MHz? Or maybe 280 MHz? Or are we topped out down at 240 MHZ...??? Where do these chips top out? I realize some may have topped out because their RAM was a limiting factor, but then many of us are smart enough to buy RAM that won't be a limiting factor, or if we do, we know that's the problem. Which is why I'm asking this... I'm researching the RAM I want to buy for a build with an 8320...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*
> 
> Waaaay too many pages to read to get this answer... so I'm curious, for those who avoided simply OCing by multiplier, what's the highest range of bus speeds achieved on these chips when OCing primarily via RAM? Like 260 MHz? Or maybe 280 MHz? Or are we topped out down at 240 MHZ...??? Where do these chips top out? I realize some may have topped out because their RAM was a limiting factor, but then many of us are smart enough to buy RAM that won't be a limiting factor, or if we do, we know that's the problem. Which is why I'm asking this... I'm researching the RAM I want to buy for a build with an 8320...


I did 320 once just playing around. 300 I can have stable


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am quite sure 220W TDP will burn this mobo and 1.5V is just so close to it.
> Mobo doesn't support FX 9xxx chips so it probably will hate me LOL,
> yet I've passive coolers on VRMs on this Motherboard.
> 
> so how can I know temperature of VRMs?
> (Silly question? I don't think I've a sensor on VRMs on this mobo...)
> I think the limit of VRMs should be something around 120C (150C?) I do not really remember a friend of mine actually mailled ASUS to ask this.
> 
> or forget about this, Do you know any other way to make sure I do not burn the mobo?
> 
> 1.5V on VRMs should be fine with coolers but it's 4+2 so better I wander around 4.3 - 4.4 ghz
> 1.44V I guess...
> 
> What would you say?


I used AI suite to know the temps of my vrm's... since them I've uninstalled it and use HWiNFO64 to get the vrm temps... of coarse my board has sensors there... yours might have them too I don't really know. Its worth a download to find out... but I have to say, that HWiNFO64 makes my machine act kinda stupid in games when its running... so when I'm gaming I use Open Hardware Monitor... but it doesn't show my vrm temps on it... just the socket so I didn't start using it till I was sure that vrm temps were not going to be an issue.... With 4+2 I'd be a bit scared to push too hard on it, that's what my old board had on it... but it wasn't ASUS either lol.. it was MSI board, and I was only pushing 1.41 vcore when it died. Definitely need a fan on them though... I even had a fan on my old board when it died lol...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*
> 
> Waaaay too many pages to read to get this answer... so I'm curious, for those who avoided simply OCing by multiplier, what's the highest range of bus speeds achieved on these chips when OCing primarily via RAM? Like 260 MHz? Or maybe 280 MHz? Or are we topped out down at 240 MHZ...??? Where do these chips top out? I realize some may have topped out because their RAM was a limiting factor, but then many of us are smart enough to buy RAM that won't be a limiting factor, or if we do, we know that's the problem. Which is why I'm asking this... I'm researching the RAM I want to buy for a build with an 8320...


I've gotten 300 fsb stable and mucked around @ 311 or 315.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, got a key for it but it's looking like it will take a few days to download......


They finally sent a key to me, now I have something to do on a rainy Sunday besides keep an eye on my tech's.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> They finally sent a key to me, now I have something to do on a rainy Sunday besides keep an eye on my tech's.


Ya bugger lol

totally envious of your netspeed

i thought i was doing well at 15.9MB/s

thanks man much appreciated


----------



## Devildog83

I didn't mean to ruin your day, many appologies.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mine sits at a lovely 400 Kilobytes a sec lol.. but that's what I get for living in the backwoods of nowhere...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> They finally sent a key to me, now I have something to do on a rainy Sunday besides keep an eye on my tech's.


I had 3 keys that i gave out. Still have one left if anybody wants it.
Also games lags like crazy for me


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I had 3 keys that i gave out. Still have one left if anybody wants it.
> Also games lags like crazy for me


gimme!

Please









Also If any one wants to add me for Origin my name is fears2ashes on there. I need friends haha


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I never have much time to play anymore, but I'd give it a go if you just want to give out a key.... of coarse if there is anyone else wanting it, let them have it... I have 3 new games I haven't had time to even play yet...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> gimme!
> 
> Please


lol you win.. I posted a few secs after you lol.. I don't need it anyway lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> lol you win.. I posted a few secs after you lol.. I don't need it anyway lol


I did sign up for one yesterday I think but I have not gotten a key so If I do get the one from my sign up then Ill pass it to you I am just not sure if I signed up in time as you can't sign up any more.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I did sign up for one yesterday I think but I have not gotten a key so If I do get the one from my sign up then Ill pass it to you I am just not sure if I signed up in time as you can't sign up any more.


NO!

u will give me all ze keys!!

Achtung


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> NO!
> 
> u will give me all ze keys!!
> 
> Achtung






 <--- there you go Achtung


----------



## X-Alt

ALL YOUR KEY BELONG TO US!


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I used AI suite to know the temps of my vrm's... since them I've uninstalled it and use HWiNFO64 to get the vrm temps... of coarse my board has sensors there... yours might have them too I don't really know. Its worth a download to find out... but I have to say, that HWiNFO64 makes my machine act kinda stupid in games when its running... so when I'm gaming I use Open Hardware Monitor... but it doesn't show my vrm temps on it... just the socket so I didn't start using it till I was sure that vrm temps were not going to be an issue.... With 4+2 I'd be a bit scared to push too hard on it, that's what my old board had on it... but it wasn't ASUS either lol.. it was MSI board, and I was only pushing 1.41 vcore when it died. Definitely need a fan on them though... I even had a fan on my old board when it died lol...


as long as I know,
MSI boards had that issue so they made a new revision with FANs on VRMs but it again didn't fix the issue.
I use OHM, so I gonna try to find out if I've sensors on VRMs.

Guys someone else?
is 1.44V or 1.50V is too much for 4+2 m5a97 r2.0 with Passive VRM coolers?

edit:
I downloaded HWinfo and open monitors, where should I see VRM temperature, I am quite sure I don't have sensors now









Only think I've about motherboard is -> Motherboard 26C


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> as long as I know,
> MSI boards had that issue so they made a new revision with FANs on VRMs but it again didn't fix the issue.
> I use OHM, so I gonna try to find out if I've sensors on VRMs.
> 
> Guys someone else?
> is 1.44V or 1.50V is too much for 4+2 m5a97 r2.0 with Passive VRM coolers?
> 
> edit:
> I downloaded HWinfo and open monitors, where should I see VRM temperature, I am quite sure I don't have sensors now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only think I've about motherboard is -> Motherboard 26C


1.5v is pushing it,. 1.44 should be fine if kept cool Really don't expect that much more out of that board As far as the MSI issues that was back with the 780 chipset the 990 chipset ones are pretty decent but if you are overclocking on MSI go for the GD80


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> as long as I know,
> MSI boards had that issue so they made a new revision with FANs on VRMs but it again didn't fix the issue.
> I use OHM, so I gonna try to find out if I've sensors on VRMs.
> 
> Guys someone else?
> is 1.44V or 1.50V is too much for 4+2 m5a97 r2.0 with Passive VRM coolers?
> 
> edit:
> I downloaded HWinfo and open monitors, where should I see VRM temperature, I am quite sure I don't have sensors now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only think I've about motherboard is -> Motherboard 26C


MSI doesn't have fans on VRM just passive heatsink as far as I know. 1.5V isn't going to be the issue, it is the ability to supply that to an 8 core. From there it is the amps that are gonna fry your board. Do no more than a moderate OC. MSI boards also seem to run cooler on VRMs than most. I have a fan on mine, but since I have a watercooler I gots lots of room for the 120mm Fan @100%.

1.44V will be no problem for the most part given you keep it all cool(ish). 1.5V will be a stretch. But like we all say in here all the time
*Worry about temps and not so much about volts*


----------



## Melcar

Erm, no. Worry about both. If you plan on keeping the chip for a while of course.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Erm, no. Worry about both. If you plan on keeping the chip for a while of course.


this notion is utterly invalidated by the fact that quite a few poeple run their chips over the 1.55v suggested max. without seeing any degradation and still going strong









if you have proper cooling voltage isn't really a concern. (air and AIO doesn't fit under this category )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this notion is utterly invalidated by the fact that quite a few poeple run their chips over the 1.55v suggested max. without seeing any degradation and still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have proper cooling voltage isn't really a concern.


I was typing out the same post as u lol

thanks for saving me the trouble


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I was typing out the same post as u lol
> 
> thanks for saving me the trouble


NP m8


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I used AI suite to know the temps of my vrm's... since them I've uninstalled it and use HWiNFO64 to get the vrm temps... of coarse my board has sensors there... yours might have them too I don't really know. Its worth a download to find out... but I have to say, that HWiNFO64 makes my machine act kinda stupid in games when its running... so when I'm gaming I use Open Hardware Monitor... but it doesn't show my vrm temps on it... just the socket so I didn't start using it till I was sure that vrm temps were not going to be an issue.... With 4+2 I'd be a bit scared to push too hard on it, that's what my old board had on it... but it wasn't ASUS either lol.. it was MSI board, and I was only pushing 1.41 vcore when it died. Definitely need a fan on them though... I even had a fan on my old board when it died lol...
> 
> 
> 
> as long as I know,
> MSI boards had that issue so they made a new revision with FANs on VRMs but it again didn't fix the issue.
> I use OHM, so I gonna try to find out if I've sensors on VRMs.
> 
> Guys someone else?
> is 1.44V or 1.50V is too much for 4+2 m5a97 r2.0 with Passive VRM coolers?
> 
> edit:
> I downloaded HWinfo and open monitors, where should I see VRM temperature, I am quite sure I don't have sensors now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only think I've about motherboard is -> Motherboard 26C
Click to expand...

I don't think I've seen fans on the VRMS on an MSI board , did you mean heatsinks?

Asus boards do a good job of protecting themselves with OCP and temperature settings in bios , throttling or shutting down if the parameters are exceeded. My MSI boards would sooner burn themselves to the ground than throttle when the power saving features are disabled in bios. However, in all my overclocking shenanigans, I've never damaged an MSI board because of it.
If people aren't familiar with MSI's they might not realize that they are designed to run cooler ( at least the drmos equipped boards) , you have to interpret the temp. readings that monitoring programs report differently because of this.
From past experience , I've been at odds with people over what core temps can start to cause instability (phenoms ), my opinion was usually 8 to 10 c cooler than other people. The differences listed above , coupled with no LLC led me to that conclusion. . Boards such as the 790FX GD-70 or the 990FX GD-80 are a bit more sensitive to higher temps than boards with LLC, higher temps = less electrical efficiency. Boards with LLC will compensate for this by adding voltage maintain stability. Coincidentally (or not) the same chip runs about 8 to 10C warmer ( in general) on my CHV-Z than my GD-80


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*
> 
> Waaaay too many pages to read to get this answer... so I'm curious, for those who avoided simply OCing by multiplier, what's the highest range of bus speeds achieved on these chips when OCing primarily via RAM? Like 260 MHz? Or maybe 280 MHz? Or are we topped out down at 240 MHZ...??? Where do these chips top out? I realize some may have topped out because their RAM was a limiting factor, but then many of us are smart enough to buy RAM that won't be a limiting factor, or if we do, we know that's the problem. Which is why I'm asking this... I'm researching the RAM I want to buy for a build with an 8320...


300-350

i have had 350 stable

but i run 300 fsb 247 atm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I was typing out the same post as u lol
> 
> thanks for saving me the trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP m8
Click to expand...

why so many think this is intel ?!?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why so many think this is intel ?!?


no clue, it seems like they assume before they speak.

there is over a year of proof in this thread of what we were told not to do yet has done absolutely no damage.

I think i've only ever heard rumors of chips dying under extreme overclocking and that is slightly to be expected,
but we have also heard of these chips coming back to regular usage with only slight degradation..

it is more likely see a dead mobo then a dead chip.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no clue, it seems like they assume before they speak.
> 
> there is over a year of proof in this thread of what we were told not to do yet has done absolutely no damage.
> 
> I think i've only ever heard rumors of chips dying under extreme overclocking and that is slightly to be expected,
> but we have also heard of these chips coming back to regular usage with only slight degradation..
> 
> it is more likely see a dead mobo then a dead chip.


^









Unless you are just careless, Although the thermal shutdown on these chips help ALOT in doing so


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are just careless, Although the thermal shutdown on these chips help ALOT in doing so


essentially if you know what your doing you can do what you want.

if you know what you are doing you know what is in the realm of stupidity to attempt. (i.e. 2v under a 212 evo on a 790fx board, i love the smell of napalm in the morning..)


----------



## X-Alt

Glacer is installed but my 7970 gave up. Out from OCing for 1+ week(s).


----------



## DarkJoney

Maximum voltage is 1.55? My mobo burned after 1.475.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Maximum voltage is 1.55? My mobo burned after 1.475.


Rig in your sig will help what ya got?


----------



## X-Alt

LOL, did it happen to be a 760G







?


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Rig in your sig will help what ya got?


Ugh, man I dont fully understand your message. I send my mobo back to shop, waiting science start of January. Service in Ukraine works awfuly








Maybe It's was my mistake, because I set 1.475 at once after AUTO.
Mobo was ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Ugh, man I dont fully understandyour message. I send my mobo back to shop, waiting science start of January. Service in Ukraine works awfuly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe It's was my mistake, because I set 1.475 at once after AUTO.
> Mobo was ASUS M5A990FX PRO R2.0


Thats a bit of an odd choice, but it should not hurt.. 1.375->1.435->1.475


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Thats a bit of an odd choice, but it should not hurt.. 1.375->1.435->1.475


Heh, I was think same. I was so lazy to do "1.375->1.435->1.475" So, when it's back, I hope we will help me with overclock.
8320 works perfectly at AUTO voltage and at 4.2 with Multiplier, but then needs woltage. I wanted to make overlock, because in Saints Row IV and Far Cry 3 sometimes FPS drops with GPU Load fall.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Heh, I was think same. I was so lazy to do "1.375->1.435->1.475" So, when it's back, I hope we will help me with overclock.
> 8320 works perfectly at AUTO voltage and at 4.2 with Multiplier, but then needs woltage. I wanted to make overlock, because in Saints Row IV and Far Cry 3 sometimes FPS drops with GPU Load fall.


With that cooler you will only be able to hit 4.5 at most.


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> With that cooler you will only be able to hit 4.5 at most.


Rly? 55C under OCCT 4GB. But I am going to get Corsair H110i


----------



## crazymania88

Okay guys, THX.

so on m5a97 r2.0 with passive VRM coolers.
I'm going 1.44V 4.4 GHZ.

I wish I could run 1.5V safely on this mobo


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> so on m5a97 r2.0 with passive VRM coolers.
> I'm going 1.44V 4.4 GHZ.


Wow, nice. What CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Rly? 55C under OCCT 4GB. But I am going to get Corsair H110i


Try using IBT AVX on ultra high you will see a huge difference in temps.. I am just letting you know so that you can have a safe and stable OC IBT AVX is in the OP of the thread if you need to download it. Depending on your ambient and case airflow you might squeek to 4.7


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Try using IBT AVX on ultra high you will see a huge difference in temps.. I am just letting you know so that you can have a safe and stable OC IBT AVX is in the OP of the thread if you need to download it. Depending on your ambient and case airflow you might squeek to 4.7


Okay, but what is IBT AVX? I will run it ...


----------



## Melcar

Or OCCT Linpack with 90% memory usage. That will beat up you cooler rather nice.


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Or OCCT Linpack with 90% memory usage. That will beat up you cooler rather nice.


Okay, I will when it's back. Seriously, I am going to get Corsair h110i, or it's bad idea? Also, I want to get ASUS Maximus Hero and 4770K


----------



## Melcar

I rather use Big Air than a AIO, but that's just me.


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I rather use Big Air than a AIO, but that's just me.


Hmm, something like Prolimatech Armageddon?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I rather use Big Air than a AIO, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, something like Prolimatech Armageddon?
Click to expand...

That would be small air. Look at the NH-D14 and Silver Arrow.


----------



## X-Alt

Big Air<4.8GHz
Go H220, you will never regret it


----------



## zila

I already went the NH-D14 route. Waste of money on a FX chip. It couldn't handle it. Now I'm on an H220. That or custom water is what it takes to tame one of these beasts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I already went the NH-D14 route. Waste of money on a FX chip. It couldn't handle it. Now I'm on an H220. That or custom water is what it takes to tame one of these beasts.


^well said TAME DAH BEAST!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^well said TAME DAH BEAST!


Indeed™


----------



## DarkJoney

Guys, I live in Ukraine, and it's inpossible to buy this water cooling in this hole. I can get Corsair, Cooler master or Zalman.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Guys, I live in Ukraine, and it's inpossible to buy this water cooling in this hole. I can get Corsair, Cooler master or Zalman.


H100i

If they offer a Glacer 240L, go for dat!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I already went the NH-D14 route. Waste of money on a FX chip. It couldn't handle it. Now I'm on an H220. That or custom water is what it takes to tame one of these beasts.


When i had my nh d14 i got 4.8 on it how is that no good


----------



## zila

Just my own personal opinion coupled with my experience with it. I didn't like it at all. I gave it away. My H70 ran circles around it.
















Maybe I just had a bad one. The person I gave it to also gave it away. He hated it.


----------



## DarkJoney

Meh, There is only 110i, 100i and Seidon 240


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Meh, There is only 110i, 100i and Seidon 240


Get the H110i It has a 280mm Rad which is better than the H100i which is a 240mm rad.. looking up quick specs.. you have the option for 2x 140mm fans on the top of your case so it should fit

Just found this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/1260

^that should help with the full compatability


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Get the H110i It has a 280mm Rad which is better than the H100i which is a 240mm rad.. looking up quick specs.. you have the option for 2x 140mm fans on the top of your case so it should fit


H110 ya mean. The 110 has a thin rad tho, almost TOO thin and has an Asetek pump.. They should be about equal in the end..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> H110 ya mean. The 110 has a thin rad tho, almost TOO thin and has an Asetek pump.. They should be about equal in the end..


^









http://www.overclock.net/t/1385668/corsair-h100i-vs-h110


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Wow, nice. What CPU cooler are you using?


Xigmatek Gaia + Thermaltake TG2

I run Push-Pull config under OCCT it reaches 63C core temp but in Battlefield or anything it's fine mostly 50C.
Room Temp is probably over 26C


----------



## X-Alt

Anyone willing to spend some dough on this smexy board and bench it with Vish? Ccskor, I am looking at yeh!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Crosshair-IV-Extreme-Republic-Gamers-Socket-AM3-890FX-Excellent-Con-/271260576211?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3f2863e9d3


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Anyone willing to spend some dough on this smexy board and bench it with Vish? Ccskor, I am looking at yeh!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Crosshair-IV-Extreme-Republic-Gamers-Socket-AM3-890FX-Excellent-Con-/271260576211?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3f2863e9d3


*becomes self conscious* lol
I almost bought one of those boards prior to my getting a CHV-Z. There was a company selling refurbs fairly reasonably at the time.

I've had a few issues with my EVGA Z68FTW lately ( its probably operator error to be honest ) and blew my toy budget for the time being on an MSI Z68 GD-80







. Going to see if I can get my 3770k working better, its the biggest disappointment yet as far as a good daily usage experience goes, drives me nuts


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> *becomes self conscious* lol
> I almost bought one of those boards prior to my getting a CHV-Z. There was a company selling refurbs fairly reasonably at the time.
> 
> I've had a few issues with my EVGA Z68FTW lately ( its probably operator error to be honest ) and blew my toy budget for the time being on an MSI Z68 GD-80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Going to see if I can get my 3770k working better, its the biggest disappointment yet as far as a good daily usage experience goes, drives me nuts


>Intel


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> H100i
> 
> If they offer a Glacer 240L, go for dat!


Do other manufactures offer similar "expandable" AIO like CM does with their Glacier/Prestige lines? The Glacer is available here and it looks interesting. Just have to figure out if I can mount it on a HAF 912.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Do other manufactures offer similar "expandable" AIO like CM does with their Glacier/Prestige lines? The Glacer is available here and it looks interesting. Just have to figure out if I can mount it on a HAF 912.


AFAIK, no. FERS knows how to mod a 240mm rad in a 912, ask him.


----------



## zila

It can mount ON it but not IN it. I too have a HAF912, I mounted my H220 on top and I love it. It's so easy to maintain while mounted on top. Air bubbles are not a problem with a top mount. Made my own coolant for it as well. Works better than ever now. I upgraded the fans to Ultra Kaze 3K's. It's a cooling monster now.












The Glacier 240L is an upgraded H220.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> AFAIK, no. F3ERS knows how to mod a 240mm rad in a 912, ask him.


Well since I had a custom loop kit it was easier. but you have to mount the fans on the outside of the case to get it to work correctly. In my use I had the rad and fans outside with a 200mm on the top. I mounted the rad after installing the 200mm fan and screwed the rad in place by working in between the fan blades. Im sure there was an easier way.

Another way is to cut the racks out but then you lose your drive bays


----------



## Melcar

I can get a Swiftech RAD+RES. Still got my old Apogee block and I assume the I have MCP655 still works. I have to check.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I can get a Swiftech RAD+RES. Still got my old Apogee block and I assume the I have MCP655 still works. I have to check.


My latest upgrade was to the MCP655-B


----------



## Melcar

You think an old Apogee block (non GT), this RAD, and a MCP655 pump would adequately cool a overclocked FX8320 (4.4GHz @ 1.475v)?
It's either that or the Glacer. The custom loop would be cheaper since I would only be buying the radiator.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You think an old Apogee block (non GT), this RAD, and a MCP655 pump would adequately cool a overclocked FX8320 (4.4GHz @ 1.475v)?
> It's either that or the Glacer. The custom loop would be cheaper since I would only be buying the radiator.


Yeah but later you may want to upgrade the block


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> H100i
> 
> If they offer a Glacer 240L, go for dat!
> 
> 
> 
> Do other manufactures offer similar "expandable" AIO like CM does with their Glacier/Prestige lines? The Glacer is available here and it looks interesting. Just have to figure out if I can mount it on a HAF 912.
Click to expand...

yes there is one other, idr who and it is a weak pump with that kit, you can upgrade all of the aios but it is not worth it imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You think an old Apogee block (non GT), this RAD, and a MCP655 pump would adequately cool a overclocked FX8320 (4.4GHz @ 1.475v)?
> It's either that or the Glacer. The custom loop would be cheaper since I would only be buying the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but later you may want to upgrade the block
Click to expand...

this


----------



## aaroc

What memory spec do you recommend for an FX 8350 running on an Asus Crosshair V formula Z or maybe Gigabyte 990FX UD7?
I searched and the Gigabyte 990FX Ud7 is out of stock on the online retailers I generally use, any advice?


----------



## Mega Man

are you planning on going quadfire/sli ? or searching for best possible oc ! ?

best possible oc sabertooth or CVFz

if not and you dont care all 3 are great !

on all 3 i can run 2400

however not all 8350s can but most can. either way highest speed lowest timings you can afford

you can always downclock them


----------



## GrandBizkit

I am a new owner of the 8350. I got the wrong damn motherboard tho and i am so regretting it


----------



## Mega Man

welcomeish


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you planning on going quadfire/sli ? or searching for best possible oc ! ?
> 
> best possible oc sabertooth or CVFz
> 
> if not and you dont care all 3 are great !
> 
> on all 3 i can run 2400
> 
> however not all 8350s can but most can. either way highest speed lowest timings you can afford
> 
> you can always downclock them


For OC its better to have only two ram sticks?
My Build log here Still working on the first post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> I am a new owner of the 8350. I got the wrong damn motherboard tho and i am so regretting it


Hello!


----------



## Mega Man

yes 2 dimms easier to oc then 4


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Get the H110i It has a 280mm Rad which is better than the H100i which is a 240mm rad.. looking up quick specs.. you have the option for 2x 140mm fans on the top of your case so it should fit
> 
> Just found this thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1144409/h80-h80i-h90-h100-h100i-h110-case-compatibility-thread-page-1-for-full-listings/1260
> 
> ^that should help with the full compatability


Man, thank you fior this topic, but there no info about 690 II and H110i


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> I am a new owner of the 8350. I got the wrong damn motherboard tho and i am so regretting it


Hola


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Hola


You should be the last person complaining bout a bad mobo


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You should be the last person complaining bout a bad mobo


But my bad board was intel not AMD


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You should be the last person complaining bout a bad mobo


P.S Got message from service today, my mobo is ready. I will get it soon, then modding, thenn H110i then overclock









Guys, does FX 8320 with OC can load R9 290?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> P.S Got message from service today, my mobo is ready. I will get it soon, then modding, thenn H110i then overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, does FX 8320 with OC can load R9 290?


Oh yes, 4.8GHz and u are set!


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Oh yes, 4.8GHz and u are set!


Here is my latest overloclock setting. http://valid.canardpc.com/c4mlki
I hope my FX will run overclocked after mobo's death.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> P.S Got message from service today, my mobo is ready. I will get it soon, then modding, thenn H110i then overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, does FX 8320 with OC can load R9 290?


2 280x > 1 290

2x 280x is fully loaded for me


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2 280x > 1 290
> 
> 2x 280x is fully loaded for me


So, I should get H110i and overlock to 4.5? And with OC GTX670 I will be happy, yup?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> So, I should get H110i and overlock to 4.5? And with OC GTX670 I will be happy, yup?


YARPPERS

only issue would be an unstable over clock


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2 280x > 1 290
> 
> 2x 280x is fully loaded for me


2x 280X < me


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YARPPERS
> 
> only issue would be an unstable over clock


Due CPU's first fail? FX is good at stock too, can I run H110i without fans?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Due CPU's first fail? FX is good at stock too, can I run H110i without fans?


Unlikely they will ever fail. No to that. You need the fans to push the air thru the rad.


----------



## Kalistoval

So i went with a CX750M 750W Psu they on sale at microcenter What you think Ky


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2 280x > 1 290
> 
> 2x 280x is fully loaded for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x 280X < me
Click to expand...

7990 > 780ti.

2x 280x = 7990.

Learn your benchmarks before you think you're king, because he beats you.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7990 > 780ti.
> 
> 2x 280x = 7990.
> 
> Learn your benchmarks before you think you're king, because he beats you.


It was a joke all might granpa


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So i went with a CX750M 750W Psu they on sale at microcenter What you think Ky


I think you could have got the Seasonic SS760X2 for $100 after a $20 rebate.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So i went with a CX750M 750W Psu they on sale at microcenter What you think Ky
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could have got the Seasonic SS760X2 for $100 after a $20 rebate.
Click to expand...

That's what my red necked uncle would call a "sore peter special" ya just can't beat it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7990 > 780ti.
> 
> 2x 280x = 7990.
> 
> Learn your benchmarks before you think you're king, because he beats you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a joke all might granpa
Click to expand...

When no one believes it's a joke, you should probably re-think your humor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So i went with a CX750M 750W Psu they on sale at microcenter What you think Ky


I'm on the fence honestly. On the one hand I know your budget, but on the other the CX series really isn't all that good compares to the TX, HX, and AX series. I agree with Devildog, the Seasonic would probably have been a better choice.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When no one believes it's a joke, you should probably re-think your humor.
> I'm on the fence honestly. On the one hand I know your budget, but on the other the CX series really isn't all that good compares to the TX, HX, and AX series. I agree with Devildog, the Seasonic would *demolish* your CX for about the same price.


Fixed!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When no one believes it's a joke, you should probably re-think your humor.
> I'm on the fence honestly. On the one hand I know your budget, but on the other the CX series really isn't all that good compares to the TX, HX, and AX series. I agree with Devildog, the Seasonic would probably have been a better choice.


Hmmmmmm why


----------



## ball3901

Hello! Brand new to the forum. Just finished my first PC build in several years. Here is what I have and my results.
.

FX-8320 CPU
Asus M5A78L-M LX plus motherboard
Corsair H100i cooler

The board has VRM heat issues, even at stock speeds with an FX processor. My eventual solution was to add VRAM heatsinks to the VRM, and it has done the trick. Along with the excellent cooling ability of the Corsair, I have a cool and stable 4.5 GHZ overclock on 1.4V.

I was able to run at 4.6 for a few minutes, but ended up with the dreaded blue sceen.

Having a lot of fun with this setup!

http://valid.canardpc.com/vcb233


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ball3901*
> 
> Hello! Brand new to the forum. Just finished my first PC build in several years. Here is what I have and my results.
> .
> 
> FX-8320 CPU
> Asus M5A78L-M LX plus motherboard
> Corsair H100i cooler
> 
> The board has VRM heat issues, even at stock speeds with an FX processor. My eventual solution was to add VRAM heatsinks to the VRM, and it has done the trick. Along with the excellent cooling ability of the Corsair, I have a cool and stable 4.5 GHZ overclock on 1.4V.
> 
> I was able to run at 4.6 for a few minutes, but ended up with the dreaded blue sceen.
> 
> Having a lot of fun with this setup!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vcb233


What people are selling this combo ewww ewwwww even with the heat sinks watch out. You are lucky you got 4.5 I highly recommend getting a better board


----------



## ball3901

I became aware of the reports after I bought the board. Impulse buy.

It has been stable at this overclock for a couple months now with no problems.

It works like a champ for me. Not going to change til I have to.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When no one believes it's a joke, you should probably re-think your humor.
> I'm on the fence honestly. On the one hand I know your budget, but on the other the CX series really isn't all that good compares to the TX, HX, and AX series. I agree with Devildog, the Seasonic would *demolish* your CX for about the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed!
Click to expand...

You know most Corsair PSUs are Seasonic, right? That only the CX series isn't up to par, and even then it's just comparing Silver to Gold?

It isn't that big a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ball3901*
> 
> I became aware of the reports after I bought the board. Impulse buy.
> 
> It has been stable at this overclock for a couple months now with no problems.
> 
> It works like a champ for me. Not going to change til I have to.


See, the problem with the 78* boards, is that "Have to" is followed by "Because my computer caught fire". The 78* boards are not up to par for the FX series at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> When no one believes it's a joke, you should probably re-think your humor.
> I'm on the fence honestly. On the one hand I know your budget, but on the other the CX series really isn't all that good compares to the TX, HX, and AX series. I agree with Devildog, the Seasonic would probably have been a better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm why
Click to expand...

Because when saying a 780ti > 2x 280X, and it doesn't look like a joke, you look stupid. Considering card standings are very much fact-based and not opinion based, there is very little room to joke, if any at all, so the undesired outcome happens a lot.

Besides that, I don't know about others in the thread, but I get about zero "he's joking" vibe from you, which doesn't help the situation when you say something as a "joke" with absolutely no context or reference to anything sarcastic or funny.

Basically, learn how to make a joke, because that wasn't one.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You know most Corsair PSUs are Seasonic, right? That only the CX series isn't up to par, and even then it's just comparing Silver to Gold?
> 
> It isn't that big a difference.
> See, the problem with the 78* boards, is that "Have to" is followed by "Because my computer caught fire". The 78* boards are not up to par for the FX series at all.
> Because when saying a 780ti > 2x 280X, and it doesn't look like a joke, you look stupid. Considering card standings are very much fact-based and not opinion based, there is very little room to joke, if any at all, so the undesired outcome happens a lot.
> 
> Besides that, I don't know about others in the thread, but I get about zero "he's joking" vibe from you, which doesn't help the situation when you say something as a "joke" with absolutely no context or reference to anything sarcastic or funny.
> 
> Basically, learn how to make a joke, because that wasn't one.


alright alright you made your point


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm on the fence honestly. On the one hand I know your budget, but on the other the CX series really isn't all that good compares to the TX, HX, and AX series. I agree with Devildog, the Seasonic would probably have been a better choice.


The CX750m's are cast off TX's. I can personally vouch for their quality.


----------



## Deadboy90

Well heres something interesting. I bought Total war Rome 2 for 30 bucks the other day and started getting some serious crashing issues. Turns out it's not the game, my CPU OC is the culprit! I cant get the game to not crash unless i turn it all the way down to 4.1 ghz and thats with 1.475v! That is just absolutely nuts considering i was running 4.5 with that voltage and tearing through 10 rounds on IBT maximum and BF4. I may have found a new CPU stress test gents.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The CX750m's are cast off TX's. I can personally vouch for their quality.


IIRC the modular and non modular designs had two different manufactures.

so what can be said about their modular update can't exactly hold true to the non modular.

it really is just wiser to go seasonic in the corsair vs seasonic argument, at least in this case, top tier products.. I think corsair has the edge those flextronics PSU's look like beasts

until corsair went inhouse with flextronics, seasonic was making ALL their top end PSu


----------



## Devildog83

I don't think there is anything wrong with CX PSU's, I have 2 of them in the family and both are running like champs, both are CX 500's and they are running Phenom II Quad core CPU's, no overclocking but they have been flawless for at least a year now. But if you can get a Platinum Seasonic for so cheap why not.


----------



## Durquavian

I have the GS800. Expected it to be subpar according to how people spoke of Corsair PSUs, but turns out it is quite the top notch piece. It got outstanding reviews when I looked, after the aforementioned bashing. So guess it just depends.


----------



## Devildog83

I just have some info for any who might be interested, I have ordered a sleeved 24 pin cable to match my PCI-E cables and LED strips for under the edges of my motherboard from modDiy.com and it was a big mistake. I ordered them Jan 24th and still no word on if or when they are going to shipped.I understand the Chinese New Year thing but holy cow this is crazy. My step-son ordered a full set of cables from them 6 weeks a ago and they are lost and can't be found, they have offered to remake and reship them but that will take weeks for him to get them because they are shipped from China. Their cables are very nice and I needed to match but this has been a huge mistake. I do not recommend ever getting anything from them. They also can't be contacted except through Face-Book anymore, they used to have a phone# you could call to order and get info about an order but not now. This is no way to run a business IMHO and I will make it a mission to let as many people know that I can.

End of rant.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

YAY got my key after all


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YAY got my key after all


i was pretty stoked about this UNTIL... the titans reminded me of hawken and found it was in early access









so ya, paying for that early access DLC (i played the beta, and loved it) its like 30 bux on steam


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The CX750m's are cast off TX's. I can personally vouch for their quality.


Yep its working good and after mail in rebate its only like 60 somthing bucks. Its on sale atm seasonic is nice and so is higher tier psu but as im only overclocking my cpu and have 2 4gb sticks of samsung wonder ram 1 ssd and 1 4tb hdd and only 1 6870 I cant see how I wouldn't make the jump from a $40 inland pos psu to a corsair . Yes one can argue but when you upgrade your video card you know stuff like that higher quality parts make a difference but atm I wasnt to much worried on that I just wanted to replace that time bomb of a psu I was pushing my luck with lol. When I build a new rig thats when Ill add a custom water loop and higher end parts psu gpu the works.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yep its working good and after mail in rebate its only like 60 somthing bucks. Its on sale atm seasonic is nice and so is higher tier psu but as im only overclocking my cpu and have 2 4gb sticks of samsung wonder ram 1 ssd and 1 4tb hdd and only 1 6870 I cant see how I wouldn't make the jump from a $40 inland pos psu to a corsair . Yes one can argue but when you upgrade your video card you know stuff like that higher quality parts make a difference but atm I wasnt to much worried on that I just wanted to replace that time bomb of a psu I was pushing my luck with lol. When I build a new rig thats when Ill add a custom water loop and higher end parts psu gpu the works.


two words for you.

power ripple.

it effects overclocking


----------



## Devildog83

You will have a lot of headroom though, I guess that's a good thing. The HX 750 is on sale today for $90 with a $20 rebate.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> two words for you.
> 
> power ripple.
> 
> it effects overclocking


But im not even drawing 450watts on full load


----------



## SkateZilla

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_(electrical)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> But im not even drawing 450watts on full load


just sharing my experience with my CX psu


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You know most Corsair PSUs are Seasonic, right? That only the CX series isn't up to par, and even then it's just comparing Silver to Gold?
> 
> It isn't that big a difference.
> See, the problem with the 78* boards, is that "Have to" is followed by "Because my computer caught fire". The 78* boards are not up to par for the FX series at all.
> Because when saying a 780ti > 2x 280X, and it doesn't look like a joke, you look stupid. Considering card standings are very much fact-based and not opinion based, there is very little room to joke, if any at all, so the undesired outcome happens a lot.
> 
> Besides that, I don't know about others in the thread, but I get about zero "he's joking" vibe from you, which doesn't help the situation when you say something as a "joke" with absolutely no context or reference to anything sarcastic or funny.
> 
> Basically, learn how to make a joke, because that wasn't one.


I think CWT and Seasonic are tied up IIRC.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I think CWT and Seasonic are tied up IIRC.


seasonic > CWT


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seasonic > CWT


I meant in the number of products on the Corsair Lineup, the Seasonic XKM3 platform is superb.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with CX PSU's, I have 2 of them in the family and both are running like champs, both are CX 500's and they are running Phenom II Quad core CPU's, no overclocking but they have been flawless for at least a year now. But if you can get a Platinum Seasonic for so cheap why not.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx/0_100

nuff said and well said ! and as usual shilka to the rescue !

think about it this way, one of the ONLY things ( only other things i know of is mobo ) attached to EVERY PIECE of your equipment, is your psu.

it can and will take out literally every thing in your pc


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431436/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-cx/0_100
> 
> nuff said and well said ! and as usual shilka to the rescue !
> 
> think about it this way, one of the ONLY things ( only other things i know of is mobo ) attached to EVERY PIECE of your equipment, is your psu.
> 
> it can and will take out literally every thing in your pc


>Corsair CX
< Good PSU Platform


----------



## MadGoat

I did a lot of research before settling on my HX850 a little while back. I do believe the HX series was built by CWT. This has been one of the better purchases I've made. Rock solid since I purchased it and steady volatages.

on another note:

Has / Is anyone having problems with IBT always failing after running the full run?

I've run ADMIN and everything... cant get the thing to tell me "You WIN"... not the end of the world... but annoying...


----------



## neurotix

Bumping this thread in my list


----------



## Devildog83

I don't know Gigabyte boards at all but I have a question for you, I see on your HWinfo64 readout a voltage for 3VSB and yours is at 3.3+ volts, what is that and why is mine at .192v?


----------



## KyadCK

Finally got back my G.Skill kit from RMA! Woo! Old kit ran 1600 10-10-10-27 2T 1.65v. My good kit runs 1600 8-9-8-22 1T 1.5v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/kqc4ls

The 4x8GB kit I was running while my good one was in RMA is now split between my mining rigs. Since mining is 100% GPU and I refuse to buy anything crap, they are an i5-4670 and i7-4770k, each with 2x8GB and 2x 7870 Windforces.

The reason for this is because while the GPUs do their thing, the CPU and RAM sits there doing nothing. Or they normally would anyway. In my case both are acting as remote VM boxes, each having a copy of VMWare Workstation 10 and dedicating all but one core and 2GB of ram to VM duty.

This is known as using your hardware to the fullest. Plus I could easily sell each of them for $1000 or more if I decided to.


----------



## Kalistoval

He clearly states that the cx750 is not the same as the rest of the cx CX750M is the model I have. I will shoot for an over kill next week like a 1000 watt corsair but could you point me to where he says that the CX750M is a bad psu. Not that you said it was Im just wondering if their is any bewares already posted.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The CX750 is a downgraded TX750
> 
> While this is not a bad PSU its not really great either so if you can spend more you should


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and as usual shilka to the rescue !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Speaking of PSU's, I think mine might be on the way out.

my 12v rail is only putting out 11.5v under load for my 290's...........unless HWiNFO can't be trusted in that respect?

But if it is on the way out then i'll need another, I was thinking about getting another Silverstone Strider (same as the one i have) but the lack of a power switch is annoying, I don't want to spend a small fortune on an AX 1200, the Seasonic 1250w looks good though.

At this rate i'll never get my PC done









And the head gasket on my car blew today as well.....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Speaking of PSU's, I think mine might be on the way out.
> 
> my 12v rail is only putting out 11.5v under load for my 290's...........unless HWiNFO can't be trusted in that respect?
> 
> But if it is on the way out then i'll need another, I was thinking about getting another Silverstone Strider (same as the one i have) but the lack of a power switch is annoying, I don't want to spend a small fortune on an AX 1200, the Seasonic 1250w looks good though.
> 
> At this rate i'll never get my PC done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the head gasket on my car blew today as well.....


that sucks man. sorry to hear

with that said
NEVER TRUST software !

get a digi multi meter and measure @ the points on your mobo, you can get a 1200ish watt for ~ 200 when on sale NCIX does it the most followed by newegg

also i hear the g2 from evga is a great buy !!! talk to shilka he can always point you to a great value in psus !!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that sucks man. sorry to hear
> 
> with that said
> NEVER TRUST software !
> 
> get a digi multi meter and measure @ the points on your mobo, you can get a 1200ish watt for ~ 200 when on sale NCIX does it the most followed by newegg
> 
> also i hear the g2 from evga is a great buy !!! talk to shilka he can always point you to a great value in psus !!!


I'm in Aus









But since it's a software readout i held my doubts as well.

This PSU is still fairly newish (2 yrs old) so i'll hang onto it a bit longer, Replacement Strider is $270, AX1200 is $400 and the Seasonic 1250w is $330 so i'll probably grab the Seasonice next time......FX + CF Hawaii = BIG power consumption under heavy voltage.

I've measured over 1000w drawn from the socket when benching these


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that sucks man. sorry to hear
> 
> with that said
> NEVER TRUST software !
> 
> get a digi multi meter and measure @ the points on your mobo, you can get a 1200ish watt for ~ 200 when on sale NCIX does it the most followed by newegg
> 
> also i hear the g2 from evga is a great buy !!! talk to shilka he can always point you to a great value in psus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Aus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since it's a software readout i held my doubts as well.
> 
> This PSU is still fairly newish (2 yrs old) so i'll hang onto it a bit longer, Replacement Strider is $270*, AX1200 is $400* and the Seasonic 1250w is $330 so i'll probably grab the Seasonice next time......FX + CF Hawaii = BIG power consumption under heavy voltage.
> 
> I've measured over 1000w drawn from the socket when benching these
Click to expand...

Man, ouch. I got both of mine for $250 each, after tax.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I re seated my cpu/heat sink and such and decided to write the batch number and such down.

FD8320FRW8KHK
FA1332 PGN
9AC9155H30168

anyone have the same batch number? Or more info on this particular batch.

SMH @ Corsair for that CX750m/TX750 nearly identical price point. Meh Ill upgraded it in a few days to somthing better like a bagillion watts so megaman can stop bustin my chops lool.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Man, ouch. I got both of mine for $250 each, after tax.


My bad, $350 for an AX1200, $450 for an AX1200i and $350 for the Seasonic X-1250w

Still though....


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ......FX + CF Hawaii = BIG power consumption under heavy voltage.
> 
> I've measured over 1000w drawn from the socket when benching these


Im running fx8350 with 7970cf on a TX850...seems fine


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Im running fx8350 with 7970cf on a TX850...seems fine


At stock clocks it would be, Mild overclocks i'm hitting 950w, heavy clocks....over 1000w


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> At stock clocks it would be, Mild overclocks i'm hitting 950w, heavy clocks....over 1000w


Ouch... im ok at 4.7/4.8... may be a hindering factor if i try pish further then


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Ouch... im ok at 4.7/4.8... may be a hindering factor if i try pish further then


When i had a single 7970 Ghz at stock in my rig and my 8350 at 5.0 i was measuring 620w draw when benching.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Im running fx8350 with 7970cf on a TX850...seems fine
> 
> 
> 
> At stock clocks it would be, Mild overclocks i'm hitting 950w, heavy clocks....over 1000w
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Ouch... im ok at 4.7/4.8... may be a hindering factor if i try pish further then
> 
> 
> 
> When i had a single 7970 Ghz at stock in my rig and my 8350 at 5.0 i was measuring 620w draw when benching.
Click to expand...

From the socket is not what PSUs are rated for, just FYI. Your PSU is only a standard 80-Plus, not even bronze. This means you're about 80% efficient. Actual draw under those scenarios is closer to 750-800w and 475-500w respectively.

In his case, a pair of stock clocked 290s and a well-clocked 8320/50 would be far closer to peak efficiency just because it's an 850w, plus it's 80-Plus Gold. He would be able to do those "Mild" overclocks and pull only 855 from the wall, putting only 775w though his PSU which it's more than rated for.

My AX1200 would only pull about 850-900w when you pull 1000w just because mine is Gold rated. Food for thought.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> From the socket is not what PSUs are rated for, just FYI. Your PSU is only a standard 80-Plus, not even bronze. This means you're about 80% efficient. Actual draw under those scenarios is closer to 750-800w and 475-500w respectively.
> 
> In his case, a pair of stock clocked 290s and a well-clocked 8320/50 would be far closer to peak efficiency just because it's an 850w, plus it's 80-Plus Gold. He would be able to do those "Mild" overclocks and pull only 855 from the wall, putting only 775w though his PSU which it's more than rated for.
> 
> My AX1200 would only pull about 850-900w when you pull 1000w just because mine is Gold rated. Food for thought.


Good point, efficiency does play an important role.....i keep forgetting about it

also mine's a 1200w gold


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> From the socket is not what PSUs are rated for, just FYI. Your PSU is only a standard 80-Plus, not even bronze. This means you're about 80% efficient. Actual draw under those scenarios is closer to 750-800w and 475-500w respectively.
> 
> In his case, a pair of stock clocked 290s and a well-clocked 8320/50 would be far closer to peak efficiency just because it's an 850w, plus it's 80-Plus Gold. He would be able to do those "Mild" overclocks and pull only 855 from the wall, putting only 775w though his PSU which it's more than rated for.
> 
> My AX1200 would only pull about 850-900w when you pull 1000w just because mine is Gold rated. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, efficiency does play an important role.....i keep forgetting about it
> 
> also mine's a 1200w gold
Click to expand...

Sigh... Rigbuilder links the standard... This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh... Rigbuilder links the standard... This is why we can't have nice things.


Ahh, yeah, for some reason i can't seem to link the strider gold evo to it.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I did a lot of research before settling on my HX850 a little while back. I do believe the HX series was built by CWT. This has been one of the better purchases I've made. Rock solid since I purchased it and steady volatages.
> 
> on another note:
> 
> Has / Is anyone having problems with IBT always failing after running the full run?
> 
> I've run ADMIN and everything... cant get the thing to tell me "You WIN"... not the end of the world... but annoying...


It is indeed a CWT Unit... My HX750 is also running strong.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yep its working good and after mail in rebate its only like 60 somthing bucks. Its on sale atm seasonic is nice and so is higher tier psu but as im only overclocking my cpu and have 2 4gb sticks of samsung wonder ram 1 ssd and 1 4tb hdd and only 1 6870 I cant see how I wouldn't make the jump from a $40 inland pos psu to a corsair . Yes one can argue but when you upgrade your video card you know stuff like that higher quality parts make a difference but atm I wasnt to much worried on that I just wanted to replace that time bomb of a psu I was pushing my luck with lol. When I build a new rig thats when Ill add a custom water loop and higher end parts psu gpu the works.


I'm a firm believer in only buying "quality" when it comes to a PSU. I used to only buy PCP&C PSUs, but there was a time when they were the clear cream of the crop. Its not hard to put in some time and research and find reviews on PSUs that explain the fine differences between the wannabe's, and the BE's. Yeah, they can often come with a price tag, but its worth it if you're 1) building an expensive machine you wish to push to the extreme's (and therefore risk/compromise other components), and 2) OC with the best results. Everything in your system runs on... electricity. Everything in your system depends on consistent and dependable electricity in an overclock, which can equate to stability in the highest extremes. And, of course, this electricity has to be doled out by your PSU, so its quality is of great importance. I needed a 1050W (minimum) PSU for my rig... and this was upgrading from a 950W PCP&C PSU. At the time, and with my needs, I did my due research and landed on the Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050W. What's my reason for mentioning that? Research that PSU and you'll see. I've had a cheap PSU crap out on me and ruin my MB (a long while back)... is that worth the $40-100 difference from one PSU to another...? I didn't think so.

Also, you have to consider the amperage per rail... its been a while since I looked up the specs on a CX750... maybe its ok in that respect, I can't remember. But that's something you need to be learned on and keep in mind.

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What memory spec do you recommend for an FX 8350 running on an Asus Crosshair V formula Z or maybe Gigabyte 990FX UD7?
> I searched and the Gigabyte 990FX Ud7 is out of stock on the online retailers I generally use, any advice?


It's not the cheapest, but you can buy one...
http://www.pinnaclemicro.com/computer/dsku.php?g=GA-990FXA-UD7&m=Gigabyte&gclid=CKOD58i22LwCFYeEfgod6xQAJQ


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> From the socket is not what PSUs are rated for, just FYI. Your PSU is only a standard 80-Plus, not even bronze. This means you're about 80% efficient. Actual draw under those scenarios is closer to 750-800w and 475-500w respectively.
> 
> In his case, a pair of stock clocked 290s and a well-clocked 8320/50 would be far closer to peak efficiency just because it's an 850w, plus it's 80-Plus Gold. He would be able to do those "Mild" overclocks and pull only 855 from the wall, putting only 775w though his PSU which it's more than rated for.
> 
> My AX1200 would only pull about 850-900w when you pull 1000w just because mine is Gold rated. Food for thought.


I agree here, a good Platinum rated PSU like the AX 860/860i or SS860 would give him all the power he needs but a bronze 850w is just a bit iffy. A platinum rated PSU should actually be able to output a bit more than it's even rated for. I was worried about my SS660 handling an OC'd 8350, 270x/7870 OC'd but I loaded it down with P95 and Valley running at the same time and it took it like a champ.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> *hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry*


I just copied this quote from the 7870 club, all I can say here is WOW!!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I agree here, a good Platinum rated PSU like the AX 860/860i or SS860 would give him all the power he needs but a bronze 850w is just a bit iffy. A platinum rated PSU should actually be able to output a bit more than it's even rated for. I was worried about my SS660 handling an OC'd 8350, 270x/7870 OC'd but I loaded it down with P95 and Valley running at the same time and it took it like a champ.


im not sure where my PSU falls in the place of this all but for 750w it seems to be running pretty strong

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I just copied this quote from the 7870 club, all I can say here is WOW!!!!


Of course. It has to be AMDs fault the waterloop leaked. Of course.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> im not sure where my PSU falls in the place of this all but for 750w it seems to be running pretty strong
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182073


Jonny Guru did a pretty extensive review of that PSU and gave it a thumbs-up from what I read.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I have the GS800. Expected it to be subpar according to how people spoke of Corsair PSUs, but turns out it is quite the top notch piece. It got outstanding reviews when I looked, after the aforementioned bashing. So guess it just depends.


I saw a review of that psu where they powered 2 590's with it without issue. Its a damn good psu.


----------



## Synister

So while we're on the point of PSUs....

Mine (in sig) seems may be giving me some issues. Basically, when mining if I stress the CPU I get a black screen reboot.

PSU issue? CPU is prime & IBT AVX stable.


----------



## zila

Why don't you just test the rails when it's under stress with a dmm and find out for sure.









Is it overclocked, that's usually the sign of an unstable clock or ram issue. I had a bad stick that would cause that on occasion.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> So while we're on the point of PSUs....
> 
> Mine (in sig) seems may be giving me some issues. Basically, when mining if I stress the CPU I get a black screen reboot.
> 
> PSU issue? CPU is prime & IBT AVX stable.


does it do it while your not mining? Normally I world rule out the PSU because its 750 watt but I know that OCZ power supplies aren't know for quality.


----------



## KingKB82

Hello all,

as we speak I am running stress tests on my fx8350.. clocked it to 4.7ghz at 1.45volts.. being running tests now for close to an hour. Had slight issues previous trying to push the cpu to run 4.7ghz at 1.42volts and it didnt like it.. cores dropping off almost immediately during prime 95 testing.. now I jumped up the voltage to, as previously stated 1.45 volts, and all is running well.. was wondering if anyone had a nice 4.8ghz set p they would share? I wanna try and see if I can push 5.0ghz but I am thinking i am not apart of the few that has a "good chip" lol thanks all

As I was typing this my 8th core dropped off.. bumping voltage alil to see if i can fix issue.. bumped to 1.46volts


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> as we speak I am running stress tests on my fx8350.. clocked it to 4.7ghz at 1.45volts.. being running tests now for close to an hour. Had slight issues previous trying to push the cpu to run 4.7ghz at 1.42volts and it didnt like it.. cores dropping off almost immediately during prime 95 testing.. now I jumped up the voltage to, as previously stated 1.45 volts, and all is running well.. was wondering if anyone had a nice 4.8ghz set p they would share? I wanna try and see if I can push 5.0ghz but I am thinking i am not apart of the few that has a "good chip" lol thanks all
> 
> As I was typing this my 8th core dropped off.. bumping voltage alil to see if i can fix issue.. bumped to 1.46volts


I run 4.8 at 1.493 right now. I ran 4.7 @ 1.475, I would think you need that much at least to get stable. At 4.9 I have to excede 1.5v.


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I run 4.8 at 1.493 right now. I ran 4.7 @ 1.475, I would think you need that much at least to get stable. At 4.9 I have to excede 1.5v.


Thanks for reply... it is running strong at 1.46 @ 4.7ghz currently.. only been 15mins though







thanks for advice!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Thanks for reply... it is running strong at 1.46 @ 4.7ghz currently.. only been 15mins though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for advice!!


Are you running small FFT's and have you ran IBT AVX on very high yet. That should be next to insure stability.


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Are you running small FFT's and have you ran IBT AVX on very high yet. That should be next to insure stability.


Yes small FFT currently and IBT AVX is after.. how long do you usually test for? I usually I dont go nearly as long as most people


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> as we speak I am running stress tests on my fx8350.. clocked it to 4.7ghz at 1.45volts.. being running tests now for close to an hour. Had slight issues previous trying to push the cpu to run 4.7ghz at 1.42volts and it didnt like it.. cores dropping off almost immediately during prime 95 testing.. now I jumped up the voltage to, as previously stated 1.45 volts, and all is running well.. was wondering if anyone had a nice 4.8ghz set p they would share? I wanna try and see if I can push 5.0ghz but I am thinking i am not apart of the few that has a "good chip" lol thanks all
> 
> As I was typing this my 8th core dropped off.. bumping voltage alil to see if i can fix issue.. bumped to 1.46volts


I would say you are at your limit for your cooling.

better cooling plus the guide in the first post of the thread


----------



## KingKB82

I got new cooling today LMAO Corsair h100i.. just installed it about 2 hours ago!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Yes small FFT currently and IBT AVX is after.. how long do you usually test for? I usually I dont go nearly as long as most people


Personally I don't do prime fore more than an hour or so, some will tell you it's not enough but for me it's enough to torture my CPU along with 10 runs of IBT AVX at very high.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Personally I don't do prime fore more than an hour or so, some will tell you it's not enough but for me it's enough to torture my CPU along with 10 runs of IBT AVX at very high.


I dont prime may spend 20mins ibt avx

is some geek gonna tell me i aint stable??

probably


----------



## KingKB82

hahaha i usually do prime for an hour.. if no cores drop off then i run intel burn for 10 runs then call it a day.


----------



## StrongForce

Guys I keep having CPU frametime lags in BF4, any idea what could be causing this ?? I'll post screens so you can see.. sometimes it's so random sometimes it feels like it's when there is some explosion, also in multiplayer when I die and the menu pops up I got it too.. this game feels so badly optimised, what I don't get though is on the techreport.com review of the fx 8320 there was no CPU frametimes at all..







As you can see sometimes it's totally random and nothing happening, sometimes the GPU spikes too, I'm running 1900x1200 all low.. and I run win8 64 by the way, it did that on vista too I believe.

And also most of the time the frame times are uber stable and low then it just spikes like crazy for no reason.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KingKB82

having issues passing intel burn test... 1.46 -1.48 wasnt enough for 4.7 im thinking.. doing 1.5volts now and it it fails im going to my stable 4.6 at some voltage that I have forgotten now lol


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Guys I keep having CPU frametime lags in BF4, any idea what could be causing this ?? I'll post screens so you can see.. sometimes it's so random sometimes it feels like it's when there is some explosion, also in multiplayer when I die and the menu pops up I got it too.. this game feels so badly optimised, what I don't get though is on the techreport.com review of the fx 8320 there was no CPU frametimes at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see sometimes it's totally random and nothing happening, sometimes the GPU spikes too, I'm running 1900x1200 all low.. and I run win8 64 by the way, it did that on vista too I believe.
> 
> And also most of the time the frame times are uber stable and low then it just spikes like crazy for no reason.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Probly a miscalc, turn up settings to Medium..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I am reveling at how intense Hawken is/or can be on your computer.

I'm getting 100% cpu useage and 99% gpu useage

had to tame some setting for 1440p as i've only got a 1.5gb 580 (using up 1.4gb over like a 2 hour session)

I'm getting more then playable frame rates, i should D/L fraps to set what i'm actually pulling


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I am reveling at how intense Hawken is/or can be on your computer.
> 
> I'm getting 100% cpu useage and 99% gpu useage
> 
> had to tame some setting for 1440p as i've only got a 1.5gb 580 (using up 1.4gb over like a 2 hour session)
> 
> I'm getting more then playable frame rates, i should D/L fraps to set what i'm actually pulling


Hrmm...I play Hawken, and thought it was pretty lightweight. I'll have to monitor my CPU usage better next time, it definitely wasn't too bad on the GPU though.

I was monitoring my FPS with Afterburner because I have it for OCing my GPU anyway.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hrmm...I play Hawken, and thought it was pretty lightweight. I'll have to monitor my CPU usage better next time, it definitely wasn't too bad on the GPU though.
> 
> I was monitoring my FPS with Afterburner because I have it for OCing my GPU anyway.


Its been a while since i played it, they've updated quite a bit from what i can tell.

i can defiantly say it is heating my cpu up more so then the other games i normally play.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Its been a while since i played it, they've updated quite a bit from what i can tell.
> 
> i can defiantly say it is heating my cpu up more so then the other games i normally play.


Yeah, when they moved it to Steam it seems they made massive changes. I hadn't played it myself since like Nov, but when they sent me a steam key in my email, I thought what the heck.

Now it seems they are nerfing guns daily, lol. I've only hopped on twice since I installed it on steam, and not for very long.


----------



## Traf

i see everyone saying they got 4.8ghz stable, 4.9ghz stable even 5ghz at something like 1.48v stable !
And i'm here reading, or crying, i can't even get 4.5 stable !!!

ps: i have a fx-8350 on a crossaire v formula with 2 x 4gb 2400mhz @ cl 10 Gskill


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> i see everyone saying they got 4.8ghz stable, 4.9ghz stable even 5ghz at something like 1.48v stable !
> And i'm here reading, or crying, i can't even get 4.5 stable !!!
> 
> ps: i have a fx-8350 on a crossaire v formula with 2 x 4gb 2400mhz @ cl 10 Gskill


Silicon lottery my friend. Every cpu is different.

I can go up to 4.1 without any extra voltage on my 8320 but I've read others that had to add voltage to get off stock clocks, even with better hardware and cooling.

Regardless if you want anyadvice on your oc we need more info!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> i see everyone saying they got 4.8ghz stable, 4.9ghz stable even 5ghz at something like 1.48v stable !
> And i'm here reading, or crying, i can't even get 4.5 stable !!!
> 
> ps: i have a fx-8350 on a crossaire v formula with 2 x 4gb 2400mhz @ cl 10 Gskill


Let me guess, you are on air cooling?

EDIT: We would like to help you out here, but we need some more information about your setup and settings








As for claims of stability, theres plenty of bs'ers out there, I really don't take them too seriously without a screeny like this one


----------



## Q5Grafx

Im wondering about MOBOs for my 8350. I am running the Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2 and was considering the Crosshair v Formula z . anyone got any insight to the Crosshair board. I liked the sabertooth when i got it cuz im in AZ. and even with the best AC it gets hot here in the summer and the ceramic features seem to help alot with temps. but it has the 3.5 sli config and have to use the ugly evga hard 3.5 sli bridge. where the Crosshair would allow me to use my pro bridge, has more OC features. is it really worth it or is the sabertooth good enough. stats are in monster of sig.


----------



## KingKB82

Safe to say I dont have a "good chip" Volts at 1.5 @ 4.7ghz.. She is maxed out :/ dream of 5.0 is gone LMAO


----------



## KingKB82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Im wondering about MOBOs for my 8350. I am running the Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2 and was considering the Crosshair v Formula z . anyone got any insight to the Crosshair board. I liked the sabertooth when i got it cuz im in AZ. and even with the best AC it gets hot here in the summer and the ceramic features seem to help alot with temps. but it has the 3.5 sli config and have to use the ugly evga hard 3.5 sli bridge. where the Crosshair would allow me to use my pro bridge, has more OC features. is it really worth it or is the sabertooth good enough. stats are in monster of sig.


I have the crosshair.. it is a fantastic motherboard.. There are ZERO cons about it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> i see everyone saying they got 4.8ghz stable, 4.9ghz stable even 5ghz at something like 1.48v stable !
> And i'm here reading, or crying, i can't even get 4.5 stable !!!
> 
> ps: i have a fx-8350 on a crossaire v formula with 2 x 4gb 2400mhz @ cl 10 Gskill


I would bet there ain't too many 5.0 Ghz stable @ 1.48v, I need that to get 4.7. For 4.8 I use almost 1.5. I would use an overclocking guide like the one on the 1st page and take it slow. Some guys have better luck with FSB OC'ing and some with Multi. I would start by setting my RAM at 1866 with a bit of loose timings until I got the CPU thing straightened out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> i see everyone saying they got 4.8ghz stable, 4.9ghz stable even 5ghz at something like 1.48v stable !
> And i'm here reading, or crying, i can't even get 4.5 stable !!!
> 
> ps: i have a fx-8350 on a crossaire v formula with 2 x 4gb 2400mhz @ cl 10 Gskill
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet there ain't too many 5.0 Ghz stable @ 1.48v, I need that to get 4.7. For 4.8 I use almost 1.5. I would use an overclocking guide like the one on the 1st page and take it slow. Some guys have better luck with FSB OC'ing and some with Multi. I would start by setting my RAM at 1866 with a bit of loose timings until I got the CPU thing straightened out.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Safe to say I dont have a "good chip" Volts at 1.5 @ 4.7ghz.. She is maxed out :/ dream of 5.0 is gone LMAO


That's what bothers me about people who make claims without providing proof. Some are flat out lying , others don't know any better and some just have a very loose interpretation of what stable is.
Like I said earlier, don't take any claims too seriously without solid proof and certainly don't be upset by them.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Guys I keep having CPU frametime lags in BF4, any idea what could be causing this ?? I'll post screens so you can see.. sometimes it's so random sometimes it feels like it's when there is some explosion, also in multiplayer when I die and the menu pops up I got it too.. this game feels so badly optimised, what I don't get though is on the techreport.com review of the fx 8320 there was no CPU frametimes at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see sometimes it's totally random and nothing happening, sometimes the GPU spikes too, I'm running 1900x1200 all low.. and I run win8 64 by the way, it did that on vista too I believe.
> 
> And also most of the time the frame times are uber stable and low then it just spikes like crazy for no reason.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Damn this processor continues to impress me (8320).

Turned off core parking yet? When Windows shuts down and turn on a core, it'll introduce latency or a slight stutter like you're seeing.
http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php

Also why is this weird forum posting random stuff in my posts? "Damn this bla bla"? ..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's what bothers me about people who make claims without providing proof. Some are flat out lying , others don't know any better and some just have a very loose interpretation of what stable is.
> Like I said earlier, don't take any claims too seriously without solid proof and certainly don't be upset by them.


Here Here, overclocking these is not a one day deal, at least not for me. It took months of reading and asking questions and tweaking things like the LLC the CPU/NB volts and tons of other little adjustments plus figuring out the best settings for the memory that I have and dealing with the fact that with my H100i I was never going to hit 5.0Ghz to get where I am at and some still say because I won't do 48 hours of Prime95 that I can't call mine stable. It takes a lot of trial and error to get your max stable overclock. Don't give up yet just get back on the horse and keep reading and tweaking and tweaking and testing until you hit it right.


----------



## KingKB82

Excuse me if I am wrong but am I the one being called pre teen? Far from I may add...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Excuse me if I am wrong but am I the one being called pre teen? Far from I may add...


No, the person with the redhead avatar..


----------



## KingKB82

Ok thanks for clarifying. Anyways after far as my 8350 is concerned referring to devildog and cssorkinman.. I am going to continue to tweak but anything over 1.5volts it makes me incredibly nervous..

When I was testing my 4.7ghz clock while starting I started at 1.46v and worked my way up going in sets of 0.01 and it would not pass tests until I hit 1.5v ( i used intel burn test and prime 95).

I may push it to 1.53 just to see if I can push 4.8.. But i am not sure if my 8350 can do it.

Thanks for all the help today guys, much appreciated


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> From the socket is not what PSUs are rated for, just FYI. Your PSU is only a standard 80-Plus, not even bronze. This means you're about 80% efficient. Actual draw under those scenarios is closer to 750-800w and 475-500w respectively.
> 
> In his case, a pair of stock clocked 290s and a well-clocked 8320/50 would be far closer to peak efficiency just because it's an 850w, plus it's 80-Plus Gold. He would be able to do those "Mild" overclocks and pull only 855 from the wall, putting only 775w though his PSU which it's more than rated for.
> 
> My AX1200 would only pull about 850-900w when you pull 1000w just because mine is Gold rated. Food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree here, a good Platinum rated PSU like the AX 860/860i or SS860 would give him all the power he needs but a bronze 850w is just a bit iffy. A platinum rated PSU should actually be able to output a bit more than it's even rated for. I was worried about my SS660 handling an OC'd 8350, 270x/7870 OC'd but I loaded it down with P95 and Valley running at the same time and it took it like a champ.
Click to expand...

i am going to disagree he would have ~ 10w more to play with. all psus come with a slight overhead from stock settings ( assuming they are quality ) to help with power spikes needed to start the pc, however i doubt you would have that much difference in headroom

unless you are running your pc @ 100% all the time it is much better to get a psu that fits your needs ( upgrades and current ) and that mainly it delivers quality power.
ripple is esp important
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *hi all i have a fxf 7870 and it died because my watercooling loop leaked and got liquid on it and i am going back to what i know and that is asus gtx 770. I tried to use amd but it has failed me again. I am sorry*
> 
> 
> 
> I just copied this quote from the 7870 club, all I can say here is WOW!!!!
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA well you know nvidia cards are waterproof, isnt that right hurricane
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> as we speak I am running stress tests on my fx8350.. clocked it to 4.7ghz at 1.45volts.. being running tests now for close to an hour. Had slight issues previous trying to push the cpu to run 4.7ghz at 1.42volts and it didnt like it.. cores dropping off almost immediately during prime 95 testing.. now I jumped up the voltage to, as previously stated 1.45 volts, and all is running well.. was wondering if anyone had a nice 4.8ghz set p they would share? I wanna try and see if I can push 5.0ghz but I am thinking i am not apart of the few that has a "good chip" lol thanks all
> 
> As I was typing this my 8th core dropped off.. bumping voltage alil to see if i can fix issue.. bumped to 1.46volts
> 
> 
> 
> I run 4.8 at 1.493 right now. I ran 4.7 @ 1.475, I would think you need that much at least to get stable. At 4.9 I have to excede 1.5v.
Click to expand...

to king you may be able to get 5ghz with other settings lowered.
one chip i own i can do 4.7 @ 1.475 ultra llc iirc and 2400 ram 2600 cpu/nb 2400 ht

another which is a known 5+ghz at low vcore stable chip ( 1229pgn ) i run @4.8 1.65 ( iirc ) vcore as i also oced cpu/nb tp 2700 and ht at an insane 150% ( 3900 ) and that is stable and i am sure i could get much lower needed vcore if i lowered the other settings

, and why i push people who make outrageous and normal claims into showing proof so others will be able to see what to expect

also your vrm freq can help alot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> ps: i have a fx-8350 on a crossaire v formula with 2 x 4gb 2400mhz @ cl 10 Gskill
> 
> 
> 
> Silicon lottery my friend. Every cpu is different.
> 
> I can go up to 4.1 without any extra voltage on my 8320 but I've read others that had to add voltage to get off stock clocks, even with better hardware and cooling.
> 
> Regardless if you want anyadvice on your oc we need more info!
Click to expand...

yep need relevant infos like HWINFO screenshot, bios screenshots, are you sure when your CPU is AT STOCK it can handle 2400 or did you just drop it in and assume ? not all 8350s can do it. most can however from my experience

and this why i push people who make outrageous and normal claims into showing proof so others will be able to see what to expect

if not you need to drop to stock everything ( even ram speed NOT RATED SPECS but default ) you need to test w.e. you oced CPU NB to to verify your cpu can do it. then up ram speed and verify your chip can do that !!! that is where i would start

also to note there is more to being stable ESP using such high speed ram then just vcore alotta setting you need to tweek
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Im wondering about MOBOs for my 8350. I am running the Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2 and was considering the Crosshair v Formula z . anyone got any insight to the Crosshair board. I liked the sabertooth when i got it cuz im in AZ. and even with the best AC it gets hot here in the summer and the ceramic features seem to help alot with temps. but it has the 3.5 sli config and have to use the ugly evga hard 3.5 sli bridge. where the Crosshair would allow me to use my pro bridge, has more OC features. is it really worth it or is the sabertooth good enough. stats are in monster of sig.


really not worth the upgrade, imo
unless you are looking for ascetics but no you wont get any better anything, actually on my saberkitty i crushed my max oc ( BENCHING ONLY ) then i ever reached on the CVFz i tried and was close but not close enough,

but if the ascetics are your goal then yes it is worth it as it does look sexay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Excuse me if I am wrong but am I the one being called pre teen? Far from I may add...


no the spam bot that cant even spam in basic english and is using jibberish


----------



## KingKB82

@MegaMan, Excellent points.. I wont lie but alot of that has slipped my mind.. I gonna do some reading and see what I can do!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> Ok thanks for clarifying. Anyways after far as my 8350 is concerned referring to devildog and cssorkinman.. I am going to continue to tweak but anything over 1.5volts it makes me incredibly nervous..
> 
> When I was testing my 4.7ghz clock while starting I started at 1.46v and worked my way up going in sets of 0.01 and it would not pass tests until I hit 1.5v ( i used intel burn test and prime 95).
> 
> I may push it to 1.53 just to see if I can push 4.8.. But i am not sure if my 8350 can do it.
> 
> Thanks for all the help today guys, much appreciated


The 8350 can do well over 1.6v, that's not the problem. The problem is a combination of your cooler not being much help beyond 1.5v, and you not wanting to push that far.









Being cautious is fine by the way. We may urge you to go farther if/when your cooling allows, but it won't be held against you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKB82*
> 
> @MegaMan, Excellent points.. I wont lie but alot of that has slipped my mind.. I gonna do some reading and see what I can do!


Also check your CPU/NB voltage. For some reason on Auto ASUS boards default to like 1.4v when all they need is 1.2v if I remember right.

It may take some time to find your OC, but when you do it's well worth it.


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would bet there ain't too many 5.0 Ghz stable @ 1.48v, I need that to get 4.7. For 4.8 I use almost 1.5. I would use an overclocking guide like the one on the 1st page and take it slow. Some guys have better luck with FSB OC'ing and some with Multi. I would start by setting my RAM at 1866 with a bit of loose timings until I got the CPU thing straightened out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Let me guess, you are on air cooling?
> 
> EDIT: We would like to help you out here, but we need some more information about your setup and settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for claims of stability, theres plenty of bs'ers out there, I really don't take them too seriously without a screeny like this one


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Silicon lottery my friend. Every cpu is different.
> 
> I can go up to 4.1 without any extra voltage on my 8320 but I've read others that had to add voltage to get off stock clocks, even with better hardware and cooling.
> 
> Regardless if you want anyadvice on your oc we need more info!


Re, yeah well i know some people have their own interpretation of the word "stable" and its kind of a lotery but still, i don't see many people stuck at 4.5ghz.
As for more information, hum i'm runing a very good custom loop watercooling the cpu block is a ek supreme hf.
My settings, hum well there you go !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would bet there ain't too many 5.0 Ghz stable @ 1.48v, I need that to get 4.7. For 4.8 I use almost 1.5. I would use an overclocking guide like the one on the 1st page and take it slow. Some guys have better luck with FSB OC'ing and some with Multi. I would start by setting my RAM at 1866 with a bit of loose timings until I got the CPU thing straightened out.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Let me guess, you are on air cooling?
> 
> EDIT: We would like to help you out here, but we need some more information about your setup and settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for claims of stability, theres plenty of bs'ers out there, I really don't take them too seriously without a screeny like this one
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Silicon lottery my friend. Every cpu is different.
> 
> I can go up to 4.1 without any extra voltage on my 8320 but I've read others that had to add voltage to get off stock clocks, even with better hardware and cooling.
> 
> Regardless if you want anyadvice on your oc we need more info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Re, yeah well i know some people have their own interpretation of the word "stable" and its kind of a lotery but still, i don't see many people stuck at 4.5ghz.
> As for more information, hum i'm runing a very good custom loop watercooling the cpu block is a ek supreme hf.
> My settings, hum well there you go !
Click to expand...

problem number one, uninstall aisuite

problem number 2 show us BIOS


----------



## orlfman

Just replaced my evo 212 push/pull with a corsair h100i... All I can say is wow. My 8350 loves it. Just at stock speeds I received a 12c drop in temps. I'm just amazed. Can't wait to overclock this beast now.


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> problem number one, uninstall aisuite
> 
> problem number 2 show us BIOS


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> problem number one, uninstall aisuite
> 
> problem number 2 show us BIOS
Click to expand...





i dont see llc, high or ultra high, cpunb volts look high to me at stock fsb and @ 2600 cpu/nb i can run @ 1.25 with high llc on CPU/NB ( 1.2-1.3 usually needed )

ht you dont need to bump at all as you are running stock, granted you didnt bump much but it adds heat, as does the cpu/nb

you probably need to bump your dram volts 2 bumps when ever my ram hits load it will fail as there is vdroop

we need screens of your llc page ( dont remember the name of the page sorry )

basic idea bump all current capabilities/protection to 130% cpu,cpu/nb,ddr or dram or w.e.

also need to see the powersaving settings please ( CnQ, C1E, c6, APM, HPC )


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Probly a miscalc, turn up settings to Medium..


There might be some of that yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Damn this processor continues to impress me (8320).
> 
> Turned off core parking yet? When Windows shuts down and turn on a core, it'll introduce latency or a slight stutter like you're seeing.
> http://bitsum.com/about_cpu_core_parking.php
> 
> Also why is this weird forum posting random stuff in my posts? "Damn this bla bla"? ..


But actually.. I noticed my CPU wasn't stable by running OCCT LOL within seconds it would error ! impressive.. knowing it ran prime95 easy for 45mn (still didnt took the time to stress test more.. I guess I won't do the same mistake next time !

I upped the voltage up to 1.5 or so and now 23 mn in OCCT without crash =), good stuff, and my temp is stable well.. ok it was 57 a mn ago now 58-59, (core) I'm a bit scared to let it run while I sleep lol, ah well it won't burn but.. room temp might go up a few degrees mmmh I guess it'll be ok







.

Well guess what I'll run a bit of furmark in same time and if it can handle it I can safely go sleep lol.

I heard about that core parking stuf also forgot to try with my new cpu mmh, I'll do more testing tomorow once It's 100% stable OC.

Mmh opened HWInfo and I noticed the minimum CPU voltage was 0.88 .. that's weird.. even In aida it showed 0.88 for a second.. maybe thats what causing me lags ? anyone knows what It could be ? Mobo, PSU ? they both brand new, or perhaps just a software glitch cause OCCT seems ok too. hope it's just a software glitch !

ah maybe I can check with that feature I got on my PSU mmh ill take a look tomorow.. strange though.

Here is a little screen :



Ty for your help guys.


----------



## BlockLike

Hi guys,

I know it's luck of the draw on the quality of the silicone and I'm trying to figure out if I've reached the max overclock for my 8350.

Spent the last couple of days tweaking settings and my current max stable overclock is 4.7ghz @ 1.43v ultra high LLC. Can run prime95 at those settings without any issues at all, with max temps of 48degC.

All cpu config settings (CNQ, C1E etc) are disabled.

I tried to go to 4.8ghz and the system becomes very unstable. Windows will boot, and idle temps @ 4.8 are around 27degC, but it won't take long running any applications before the entire system hangs and I have to force reboot (Prime95 just causes the entire system to lock up as soon as it starts).

I've tried slowly incrementing the voltage 0.01v at a time from 1.43-1.52 without any success. Same result every time, boots fine, but doesn't take long at all to crash.

I'm a bit nervous to take the voltage any further and I'm wondering if this just means I've reached the top end for my chip?

CPU: FX 8350
Cooling: Corsair H80i
Mobo: Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
GPU: 2 x Asus GTX 660 Direct CUii OC in SLI
RAM: 8gb Kingston HyperX Genesis @ 2133mhz (10-10-9-24-1T @ 1.65v)
PSU: XFX 850W Black Edition 80+ Gold
Case: Zalman Z9 Plus
OS: Win 8 Pro 64bit


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> i dont see llc, high or ultra high, cpunb volts look high to me at stock fsb and @ 2600 cpu/nb i can run @ 1.25 with high llc on CPU/NB ( 1.2-1.3 usually needed )
> 
> ht you dont need to bump at all as you are running stock, granted you didnt bump much but it adds heat, as does the cpu/nb
> 
> you probably need to bump your dram volts 2 bumps when ever my ram hits load it will fail as there is vdroop
> 
> we need screens of your llc page ( dont remember the name of the page sorry )
> 
> basic idea bump all current capabilities/protection to 130% cpu,cpu/nb,ddr or dram or w.e.
> 
> also need to see the powersaving settings please ( CnQ, C1E, c6, APM, HPC )


My default cpu/nb if i set it to auto is 1.4 lol
As for my DRAM voltage it is already at 1.68 under load
powersavings all disabled

CPU LLC= Ultra High
CPU Over-Current Protection = 130%
CPU/NB LLC = High
CPU/NB Over-Current Protection = 120%

Wait whattttt ? you runing ram at 2600mhz ??


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Speaking of PSU's, I think mine might be on the way out.
> 
> my 12v rail is only putting out 11.5v under load for my 290's...........unless HWiNFO can't be trusted in that respect?
> 
> But if it is on the way out then i'll need another, I was thinking about getting another Silverstone Strider (same as the one i have) but the lack of a power switch is annoying, *I don't want to spend a small fortune on an AX 1200*, the Seasonic 1250w looks good though.
> 
> At this rate i'll never get my PC done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the head gasket on my car blew today as well.....


I see a Seasonic X-1250 for about $315 (w/shipping), but I don't see them for much less... at least "in stock". And in that price range I would also consider the Enermax 1350 for about $20 more.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*
> 
> I see a Seasonic X-1250 for about $315 (w/shipping), but I don't see them for much less... at least "in stock". And in that price range I would also consider the Enermax 1350 for about $20 more.


Location: NSW, Australia

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=18807

Besides, After getting some conformation that the software power readouts can't really be trusted im gonna hang onto my Strider for a while longer.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Location: NSW, Australia
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=18807
> 
> Besides, After getting some conformation that the software power readouts can't really be trusted im gonna hang onto my Strider for a while longer.


So far HWiNFO has been close enough to accurate for me. It wanred me of a failure in my wife's computer. The 12 V dropped to 11.5v at idle and down to 11.3 at load. This caused her computer to heat up for no reason. I would be using mine and hers just idle and I would hear the CPU fan going balls to the wall. I have to wait for the screen to turn on but then I would see the temp hitting upwards of 60C, no load. I bought this GS800 for mine (CF of something stronger than a 7770 someday) and gave her my GS600. Fixed and the 12 V read as 12V again.

So I would warn to at minimum volt meter that beast and make sure before you write it off to monitor error.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> So far HWiNFO has been close enough to accurate for me. It wanred me of a failure in my wife's computer. The 12 V dropped to 11.5v at idle and down to 11.3 at load. This caused her computer to heat up for no reason. I would be using mine and hers just idle and I would hear the CPU fan going balls to the wall. I have to wait for the screen to turn on but then I would see the temp hitting upwards of 60C, no load. I bought this GS800 for mine (CF of something stronger than a 7770 someday) and gave her my GS600. Fixed and the 12 V read as 12V again.
> 
> So I would warn to at minimum volt meter that beast and make sure before you write it off to monitor error.


Hmm, might have to go pick one up then at some stage, would really suck if thats the case........


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmm, might have to go pick one up then at some stage, would really suck if thats the case........


Sorry, I hope I am wrong but you know how bad it is if true. Still you can easily use a voltmeter to test. Oh and just for facts her old PSU never blew, changed it before it could so not all bad.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> i dont see llc, high or ultra high, cpunb volts look high to me at stock fsb and @ 2600 cpu/nb i can run @ 1.25 with high llc on CPU/NB ( 1.2-1.3 usually needed )
> 
> ht you dont need to bump at all as you are running stock, granted you didnt bump much but it adds heat, as does the cpu/nb
> 
> you probably need to bump your dram volts 2 bumps when ever my ram hits load it will fail as there is vdroop
> 
> we need screens of your llc page ( dont remember the name of the page sorry )
> 
> basic idea bump all current capabilities/protection to 130% cpu,cpu/nb,ddr or dram or w.e.
> 
> also need to see the powersaving settings please ( CnQ, C1E, c6, APM, HPC )
> 
> 
> 
> My default cpu/nb if i set it to auto is 1.4 lol
> As for my DRAM voltage it is already at 1.68 under load
> powersavings all disabled
> 
> CPU LLC= Ultra High
> CPU Over-Current Protection = 130%
> CPU/NB LLC = High
> CPU/NB Over-Current Protection = 120%
> 
> Wait whattttt ? you runing ram at 2600mhz ??
Click to expand...

no i run cpu/nb 2600 on one 2700 on other both have ram at 2400

and again you should be fine with 1.2-1.3 high llc on cpu/nb which will help with heat


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*


you should prolly update your bios as well. by the looks of your version code you're running an early bios


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Location: NSW, Australia
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_972&products_id=18807
> 
> Besides, After getting some conformation that the software power readouts can't really be trusted im gonna hang onto my Strider for a while longer.


Sorry, I commented on that without finishing reading the rest of the posts...


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you should prolly update your bios as well. by the looks of your version code you're running an early bios


I'm not mate im running the last version which is hmmmm i think the 1703


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I know it's luck of the draw on the quality of the silicone and I'm trying to figure out if I've reached the max overclock for my 8350.
> 
> Spent the last couple of days tweaking settings and my current max stable overclock is 4.7ghz @ 1.43v ultra high LLC. Can run prime95 at those settings without any issues at all, with max temps of 48degC.
> 
> All cpu config settings (CNQ, C1E etc) are disabled.
> 
> I tried to go to 4.8ghz and the system becomes very unstable. Windows will boot, and idle temps @ 4.8 are around 27degC, but it won't take long running any applications before the entire system hangs and I have to force reboot (Prime95 just causes the entire system to lock up as soon as it starts).
> 
> I've tried slowly incrementing the voltage 0.01v at a time from 1.43-1.52 without any success. Same result every time, boots fine, but doesn't take long at all to crash.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous to take the voltage any further and I'm wondering if this just means I've reached the top end for my chip?
> 
> CPU: FX 8350
> Cooling: Corsair H80i
> Mobo: Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> GPU: 2 x Asus GTX 660 Direct CUii OC in SLI
> RAM: 8gb Kingston HyperX Genesis @ 2133mhz (10-10-9-24-1T @ 1.65v)
> PSU: XFX 850W Black Edition 80+ Gold
> Case: Zalman Z9 Plus
> OS: Win 8 Pro 64bit


aha! sussed it... was my ram OC

dropped it to 1600mhz 9-9-9-27-1T @1.5v

Now runs 4.8ghz @ 1.48v - prime95 max socket temp 57degC and max core temp 48degC

Which also got me to the top of the 3dmark Fire Strike results for an 8350 with 2 x GTX660's, scored 8395!

Wheeee!


----------



## BlockLike

errrrrm?...

so, @ 4.8ghz prime95 maxes socket and core temps @ 57degC and 48degC

I had hwmonitor running during 3dmark and after it finished it was reading a max socket temp of 47degC, but the core temp was showing 255degC?!?!?!?!

is it known that package temp can report way off by that much?


----------



## Synister

Try using HWinfo64 - its far superior to hwmonitor and gives a lot more useful info.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Try using HWinfo64 - its far superior to hwmonitor and gives a lot more useful info.
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


I have linked and recommended HWiNFO so many times I should be getting paid.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> I'm not mate im running the last version which is hmmmm i think the 1703


they are on to 190X or 200X by now.

also I am using 1703.

The bios version is stated at the very bottom of the bio page.

my bios version is 2.10.XXXX

Try re flashing your bios (after you save screen shots of your settings to re do them easily) something looks off.

Using the ez flash utility in bios?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Speaking of PSU's, I think mine might be on the way out.
> 
> my 12v rail is only putting out 11.5v under load for my 290's...........unless HWiNFO can't be trusted in that respect?
> 
> But if it is on the way out then i'll need another, I was thinking about getting another Silverstone Strider (same as the one i have) but the lack of a power switch is annoying, *I don't want to spend a small fortune on an AX 1200*, the Seasonic 1250w looks good though.
> 
> At this rate i'll never get my PC done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the head gasket on my car blew today as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a Seasonic X-1250 for about $315 (w/shipping), but I don't see them for much less... at least "in stock". And in that price range I would also consider the Enermax 1350 for about $20 more.
Click to expand...

Ok, but I see an AX1200 for $250.

http://www.frys.com/product/6687904?source=googleps&gclid=CLL8oKa027wCFctcMgod_TkAgQ

And frankly the site you linked doesn't look very legit... I'll take your word for it if you say it is, but it really looks like something out of the late 90's.

Plus, ya, he's in australia, so neither of our links matter.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> errrrrm?...
> 
> so, @ 4.8ghz prime95 maxes socket and core temps @ 57degC and 48degC
> 
> I had hwmonitor running during 3dmark and after it finished it was reading a max socket temp of 47degC, but the core temp was showing 255degC?!?!?!?!
> 
> is it known that package temp can report way off by that much?


Na, HMmonitor bug. Get HWiNFO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> aha! sussed it... was my ram OC
> 
> dropped it to 1600mhz 9-9-9-27-1T @1.5v
> 
> Now runs 4.8ghz @ 1.48v - prime95 max socket temp 57degC and max core temp 48degC
> 
> Which also got me to the top of the 3dmark Fire Strike results for an 8350 with 2 x GTX660's, scored 8395!
> 
> Wheeee!


Good to hear. But now you need to OC your ram.









Mine is rated for 1866 10-11-10-30 2T, but running 32GB at 1866 is... not easy. So instead I cut the timings. It's now running at 1600 8-9-8-24 1T at 1.5v. If yours are rated for 2133, you should be able to drop the timings way lower than I did if you chose to go that route.


----------



## StrongForce

Got an error 3.17 hrs with OCCT reduced my OC it is now at 4475mhz or so and I hope it's stable, anyone using this program by the way ? it sounds better than prime if you want a 100% stable overclock.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, but I see an AX1200 for $250.
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6687904?source=googleps&gclid=CLL8oKa027wCFctcMgod_TkAgQ
> 
> And frankly the site you linked doesn't look very legit... I'll take your word for it if you say it is, but it really looks like something out of the late 90's.
> 
> Plus, ya, he's in australia, so neither of our links matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, HMmonitor bug. Get HWiNFO.
> Good to hear. But now you need to OC your ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is rated for 1866 10-11-10-30 2T, but running 32GB at 1866 is... not easy. So instead I cut the timings. It's now running at 1600 8-9-8-24 1T at 1.5v. If yours are rated for 2133, you should be able to drop the timings way lower than I did if you chose to go that route.


Just thought to leave this here http://www.directron.com/standardatx.html

You said 90's maybe directron is what 2000s early?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Got an error 3.17 hrs with OCCT reduced my OC it is now at 4475mhz or so and I hope it's stable, anyone using this program by the way ? it sounds better than prime if you want a 100% stable overclock.


for stress, Prime and AVX IBT are what i use.

I do use OOCT the odd time to monitor power readings ETC.

I don't bother with prime until i know anything i throw at it with IBT will pass with flying colors.

I remember reading that for the duration of the stress test, IBT is about 8x more efficient then Prime @ finding errors

As much as it sucks to dedicate a good chuunk of your day to priming, to really consider your OC fullstable without wanting to render/encode a bunch of visual stuff as a stressor
I would suggest a minimum of 4 hours. (as anything shorter then that should be caught ahead of time with IBT) IMHO 8+ is preferred.

AVX IBT @ max with 8gb ram will run a little over an hour if your system if running good. (this is why i suggest 8+ as the 8:1/IBTrime thing i adhere too)


----------



## BlockLike

Thanks to everyone that recommended hwinfo

I could slap myself for not using it earlier... it's flippin ace and easily the best one out there!

Even managed to save a bit of voltage after another test

Now running 4.8 @ 1.47v nice and stable


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> they are on to 190X or 200X by now.
> 
> also I am using 1703.
> 
> The bios version is stated at the very bottom of the bio page.
> 
> my bios version is 2.10.XXXX
> 
> Try re flashing your bios (after you save screen shots of your settings to re do them easily) something looks off.
> 
> Using the ez flash utility in bios?


Hum i can't find any version above the 1703, strange, where did you find yours ?


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, but I see an AX1200 for $250.
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6687904?source=googleps&gclid=CLL8oKa027wCFctcMgod_TkAgQ
> 
> And frankly the site you linked doesn't look very legit... I'll take your word for it if you say it is, but it really looks like something out of the late 90's.
> 
> Plus, ya, he's in australia, so neither of our links matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, HMmonitor bug. Get HWiNFO.
> Good to hear. But now you need to OC your ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is rated for 1866 10-11-10-30 2T, but running 32GB at 1866 is... not easy. So instead I cut the timings. It's now running at 1600 8-9-8-24 1T at 1.5v. If yours are rated for 2133, you should be able to drop the timings way lower than I did if you chose to go that route.


Point taken. But my point was that if the X-1250 was defining his price range, then he had a few other options worth considering. But the AX1200 would be the way to go, if he could get it.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Hum i can't find any version above the 1703, strange, where did you find yours ?


ASUS US website lol..


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> ASUS US website lol..


Lol mate that might seem obvious to you but, i'm french so i get redirected automatically to the french site.
And on the french site, the last version of the bios is the 1703








But now that i know that there is a new version i'll find a way


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Hum i can't find any version above the 1703, strange, where did you find yours ?


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support





notice the version at the bottom of the second picture?


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/#support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the version at the bottom of the second picture?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> ASUS US website lol..


Ok ok big misunderstanding guys, i never said i had the Crossaire V Formula "Z" !
And yeah i see the version at the bottom of the second picture, and this is not the bios version, i think its more like a UEFI revision number of some kind


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Ok ok big misunderstanding guys, i never said i had the Crossaire V Formula "Z" !
> And yeah i see the version at the bottom of the second picture, and this is not the bios version, i think its more like a UEFI revision number of some kind


no that would be the Bios version, it changes every time i flash a new bios.

and this would be why we preach to ppl to fill out rig builder...

so ya.. do a up a rig builder for you rig and include your cooling. as that is the #2 issue that we see other then crummy motherboards.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I went and bought a new FX 8320 comes in a nice new box at Microcanter for $99.99. Now before anyone goes and starts rambling on why would I buy another FX 8320 if I already have 1 and its isnt even like 3 to 4 months old, well I can do that because I can and I feel like it. Its curiosity yea I could have bought a FX 8350 or a FX 9000 but I DID NOT WANT 1 and when I do I will buy it. Now with that said $108 after taxes wont break the bank so w/e back to the subject. I have 2 of these each with way diffrent batch numbers, fairly new one brand new. Here are the batch numbers.

4 Month FX 8320 @ 4.8 @ 1.63v IBT stable. AOD temp reading under load has a 15c headroom LLC medium
FD8320FRW8KHK
FA 1332 PGN Week 32 August 5, 2013 August 11, 2013
9AC9155H30168

Brand New
FD8320FRW8KHK
FA 1402 PGS Week 02 January 6, 2014 January 12, 2014
9CA7205A40573

I got the week info stuff from http://www.epochconverter.com. I just want to see if the batch could be better or worse granted that all cpu are not a like.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I went and bought a new FX 8320 comes in a nice new box at Microcanter for $99.99. Now before anyone goes and starts rambling on why would I buy another FX 8320 if I already have 1 and its isnt even like 3 to 4 months old, well I can do that because I can and I feel like it. Its curiosity yea I could have bought a FX 8350 or a FX 9000 but I DID NOT WANT 1 and when I do I will buy it. Now with that said $108 after taxes wont break the bank so w/e back to the subject. I have 2 of these each with way diffrent batch numbers, fairly new one brand new. Here are the batch numbers.
> 
> 4 Month FX 8320 @ 4.8 @ 1.63v IBT stable. AOD temp reading under load has a 15c headroom LLC medium
> FD8320FRW8KHK
> FA 1332 PGN Week 32 August 5, 2013 August 11, 2013
> 9AC9155H30168
> 
> Brand New
> FD8320FRW8KHK
> FA 1402 PGS Week 02 January 6, 2014 January 12, 2014
> 9CA7205A40573
> 
> I got the week info stuff from http://www.epochconverter.com. I just want to see if the batch could be better or worse granted that all cpu are not a like.


Don't blame you at all!

If I could get my hands on one for that price I would jump on it just to try too!

My 8350 is a dog and worse off than most 8320's. I would be curious about your results! (my 8350 is almost identical in speed and volts to stability as your first chip there) ...

Post it up and let us know!









(In fact, now that I think of it... I wouldn't care and would buy one right now if it wasn't "in-store pickup only")


----------



## orlfman

Anyone know what would be good settings in the bios for a 4.4ghz overclock with a 8350?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I went and bought a new FX 8320 comes in a nice new box at Microcanter for $99.99. Now before anyone goes and starts rambling on why would I buy another FX 8320 if I already have 1 and its isnt even like 3 to 4 months old, well I can do that because I can and I feel like it. Its curiosity yea I could have bought a FX 8350 or a FX 9000 but I DID NOT WANT 1 and when I do I will buy it. Now with that said $108 after taxes wont break the bank so w/e back to the subject. I have 2 of these each with way diffrent batch numbers, fairly new one brand new. Here are the batch numbers.
> 
> 4 Month FX 8320 @ 4.8 @ 1.63v IBT stable. AOD temp reading under load has a 15c headroom LLC medium
> FD8320FRW8KHK
> FA 1332 PGN Week 32 August 5, 2013 August 11, 2013
> 9AC9155H30168
> 
> Brand New
> FD8320FRW8KHK
> FA 1402 PGS Week 02 January 6, 2014 January 12, 2014
> 9CA7205A40573
> 
> I got the week info stuff from http://www.epochconverter.com. I just want to see if the batch could be better or worse granted that all cpu are not a like.


essentially the same reasoning why i bought the Kaveri, With all these sales i'm starting to give weight to the rumor of a new FX chip this year (heard both refresh and new so i'm just saying new for the umbrella effect)

if it is true hoping for a new or atleast updated chipset (PCIe 3.0 +ecc support would be nice [if vish already has ecc then never mind that]) {the idea of setting up a 3 VM FX server makes me giggle especially when its 1/4-1/3 the price of the rack server doing the same job, and not doing it well..}


----------



## Rik756

Hey all... I've done a lot of searching and cannot for my life find and answer or solution....

Just upgraded to an 8350 from the 1090T on a 990FXA-UD3 (Madgoat, you helped me with both back in 2011 still have the PMs in my inbox lol)

Anyway, dropped it in and seems to work ok but several things really scare me...

My Windows score dropped from 7.6 to 7.5 and only shows 3 cores but device manager shows all 8. CPU-Z only shows six cores.

Using F9 bios (latest non-beta) I cleared the cmos, loaded optimized defaults, reset the achi, turned off all the power saving crap and boost. Uninstalled all AMD drivers and re-installed the latest WHQL drivers. Not sure what else could be wrong. When running auto-tune in the CCC, it got to 5600mhz and never topped 59c (CM hyper 212) so I just stopped it. That cannot possibly be correct!! I read about inaccurate temps below 20c but I'm afraid the thing is about to pop completely!

Any ideas on what to check or update ?

Thanks,
Rik


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Hey all... I've done a lot of searching and cannot for my life find and answer or solution....
> 
> Just upgraded to an 8350 from the 1090T on a 990FXA-UD3 (Madgoat, you helped me with both back in 2011 still have the PMs in my inbox lol)
> 
> Anyway, dropped it in and seems to work ok but several things really scare me...
> 
> My Windows score dropped from 7.6 to 7.5 and only shows 3 cores but device manager shows all 8. CPU-Z only shows six cores.
> 
> Using F9 bios (latest non-beta) I cleared the cmos, loaded optimized defaults, reset the achi, turned off all the power saving crap and boost. Uninstalled all AMD drivers and re-installed the latest WHQL drivers. Not sure what else could be wrong. When running auto-tune in the CCC, it got to 5600mhz and never topped 59c (CM hyper 212) so I just stopped it. That cannot possibly be correct!! I read about inaccurate temps below 20c but I'm afraid the thing is about to pop completely!
> 
> Any ideas on what to check or update ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rik


Re-install windows.


----------



## Rik756

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Hey all... I've done a lot of searching and cannot for my life find and answer or solution....
> 
> Just upgraded to an 8350 from the 1090T on a 990FXA-UD3 (Madgoat, you helped me with both back in 2011 still have the PMs in my inbox lol)
> 
> Anyway, dropped it in and seems to work ok but several things really scare me...
> 
> My Windows score dropped from 7.6 to 7.5 and only shows 3 cores but device manager shows all 8. CPU-Z only shows six cores.
> 
> Using F9 bios (latest non-beta) I cleared the cmos, loaded optimized defaults, reset the achi, turned off all the power saving crap and boost. Uninstalled all AMD drivers and re-installed the latest WHQL drivers. Not sure what else could be wrong. When running auto-tune in the CCC, it got to 5600mhz and never topped 59c (CM hyper 212) so I just stopped it. That cannot possibly be correct!! I read about inaccurate temps below 20c but I'm afraid the thing is about to pop completely!
> 
> Any ideas on what to check or update ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik
> 
> 
> 
> Re-install windows.
Click to expand...

Ok..... your sig and avatar info lead me to believe you're credible with what you say but is there a reason why you would suggest that and something you think that it would actually fix or is that the standard tech commercial support equivalent of "shut up, reboot and hang up"?









I just installed the cpu scheduling and parking hotfixes. No more cpu parking, but perf monitor still only sees cores 0-5.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Hey all... I've done a lot of searching and cannot for my life find and answer or solution....
> 
> Just upgraded to an 8350 from the 1090T on a 990FXA-UD3 (Madgoat, you helped me with both back in 2011 still have the PMs in my inbox lol)
> 
> Anyway, dropped it in and seems to work ok but several things really scare me...
> 
> My Windows score dropped from 7.6 to 7.5 and only shows 3 cores but device manager shows all 8. CPU-Z only shows six cores.
> 
> Using F9 bios (latest non-beta) I cleared the cmos, loaded optimized defaults, reset the achi, turned off all the power saving crap and boost. Uninstalled all AMD drivers and re-installed the latest WHQL drivers. Not sure what else could be wrong. When running auto-tune in the CCC, it got to 5600mhz and never topped 59c (CM hyper 212) so I just stopped it. That cannot possibly be correct!! I read about inaccurate temps below 20c but I'm afraid the thing is about to pop completely!
> 
> Any ideas on what to check or update ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik
> 
> 
> 
> Re-install windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..... your sig and avatar info lead me to believe you're credible with what you say but is there a reason why you would suggest that and something you think that it would actually fix or is that the standard tech commercial support equivalent of "shut up, reboot and hang up"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed the cpu scheduling and parking hotfixes. No more cpu parking, but perf monitor still only sees cores 0-5.
Click to expand...

Try going to device manager , click on processor and then scan for changes
EDIT: the autotuce feature is bogus btw , it never even changes clockspeed from what I have seen...lol


----------



## Rik756

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Hey all... I've done a lot of searching and cannot for my life find and answer or solution....
> 
> Just upgraded to an 8350 from the 1090T on a 990FXA-UD3 (Madgoat, you helped me with both back in 2011 still have the PMs in my inbox lol)
> 
> Anyway, dropped it in and seems to work ok but several things really scare me...
> 
> My Windows score dropped from 7.6 to 7.5 and only shows 3 cores but device manager shows all 8. CPU-Z only shows six cores.
> 
> Using F9 bios (latest non-beta) I cleared the cmos, loaded optimized defaults, reset the achi, turned off all the power saving crap and boost. Uninstalled all AMD drivers and re-installed the latest WHQL drivers. Not sure what else could be wrong. When running auto-tune in the CCC, it got to 5600mhz and never topped 59c (CM hyper 212) so I just stopped it. That cannot possibly be correct!! I read about inaccurate temps below 20c but I'm afraid the thing is about to pop completely!
> 
> Any ideas on what to check or update ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik
> 
> 
> 
> Re-install windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..... your sig and avatar info lead me to believe you're credible with what you say but is there a reason why you would suggest that and something you think that it would actually fix or is that the standard tech commercial support equivalent of "shut up, reboot and hang up"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed the cpu scheduling and parking hotfixes. No more cpu parking, but perf monitor still only sees cores 0-5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try going to device manager , click on processor and then scan for changes
Click to expand...

I did. The only thing it complained about was a USB controller not having a driver. Device manager sees all 8 cores. Performance Manager only sees 6 and when I go too msconfig>boot>Advanced options>Number of processors I only have 6 as the max option- which is the number of processors I had with the 1090T. Perhaps thats why KyadCK said to reformat but before I do that I want to make sure I know why and KNOW that it will actually fix the issue.

Thanks,
Rik


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> Hey all... I've done a lot of searching and cannot for my life find and answer or solution....
> 
> Just upgraded to an 8350 from the 1090T on a 990FXA-UD3 (Madgoat, you helped me with both back in 2011 still have the PMs in my inbox lol)
> 
> Anyway, dropped it in and seems to work ok but several things really scare me...
> 
> My Windows score dropped from 7.6 to 7.5 and only shows 3 cores but device manager shows all 8. CPU-Z only shows six cores.
> 
> Using F9 bios (latest non-beta) I cleared the cmos, loaded optimized defaults, reset the achi, turned off all the power saving crap and boost. Uninstalled all AMD drivers and re-installed the latest WHQL drivers. Not sure what else could be wrong. When running auto-tune in the CCC, it got to 5600mhz and never topped 59c (CM hyper 212) so I just stopped it. That cannot possibly be correct!! I read about inaccurate temps below 20c but I'm afraid the thing is about to pop completely!
> 
> Any ideas on what to check or update ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rik
> 
> 
> 
> Re-install windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok..... your sig and avatar info lead me to believe you're credible with what you say but is there a reason why you would suggest that and something you think that it would actually fix or is that the standard tech commercial support equivalent of "shut up, reboot and hang up"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed the cpu scheduling and parking hotfixes. No more cpu parking, but perf monitor still only sees cores 0-5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try going to device manager , click on processor and then scan for changes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. The only thing it complained about was a USB controller not having a driver. Device manager sees all 8 cores. Performance Manager only sees 6 and when I go too msconfig>boot>Advanced options>Number of processors I only have 6 as the max option- which is the number of processors I had with the 1090T. Perhaps thats why KyadCK said to reformat but before I do that I want to make sure I know why and KNOW that it will actually fix the issue.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rik
Click to expand...

You installed Windows on a 6-core.

You did not tell windows it is no longer a 6-core.

Follow me?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> I did. The only thing it complained about was a USB controller not having a driver. Device manager sees all 8 cores. Performance Manager only sees 6 and when I go too msconfig>boot>Advanced options>Number of processors I only have 6 as the max option- which is the number of processors I had with the 1090T. Perhaps thats why KyadCK said to reformat but before I do that I want to make sure I know why and KNOW that it will actually fix the issue.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rik


reformatting is giving you a clean slate to work with.

this will give you the definitive hardware vs software. if it still isn't solved the MOBO is likely needing a re-flash of the bios. and if those both don't work you have something sorta broken but not quite there yet. (likely motherboard)

if you would rather not reformat, then you could try re-flashing the bios.

but i'm 98% sure a reformat will fix this issue. (corruption happens to the best of us)


----------



## Rik756

I may still reformat just cause it's been a year... just hate doing that to and SSD...However, I Installed the straight chipset driver from Gigabyte and it seems to have fixed the problem. Everything seems to see all 8 cores now!

I was under the "assumption" that the AMD driver suite did the chipset but apparently not!

Thank all! Still debating that reformat though. I do like a clean slate.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rik756*
> 
> I may still reformat just cause it's been a year... just hate doing that to and SSD...However, I Installed the straight chipset driver from Gigabyte and it seems to have fixed the problem. Everything seems to see all 8 cores now!
> 
> I was under the "assumption" that the AMD driver suite did the chipset but apparently not!
> 
> Thank all! Still debating that reformat though. I do like a clean slate.


coming from someone who formats likely 3-6 times a year (i get ballsy and try to push my OC and ending in OS corruption)

I've always hated all in one installers they normally fail something in the middle and just go screwy.

once you've installed windows and before you've even connected it to the internet i load all the drivers i need one by one.

better to be sure so that nothing fails.

my supervisor uses AIO installers and semi frequently runs into issues @ work with install, I always go one by one and never have install issues. (hardware explosions don't count)


----------



## Rik756

About to throw the disk in a reformat. NOW something is under-clocking it to 3422mhz rather than the 4025 it was at earlier

Thanks all!


----------



## orlfman

So I've been trying to oc my 8350 to 4.4ghz and I followed the guide from here.

I've set the following:
ai overclock tuner: manual
cpu ratio: 22
turbo core: disabled
cpu bus: 200
pcie freq: 100
memory freq: 1600mhz
cpu/nb freq: 2200mhz
ht link speed: 2600mhz
cpu spread spectrum: disabled
pcie spread spectrum: disabled
epu power saving mode: disabled
cpu & nb voltage: manual
cpu voltage: auto
nb voltage: auto
dram voltage: 1.5v
rest of voltage all auto

cpu advance:
cool'n'quiet: always disabled
c1e: disabled
svm: disabled
c6 state: disalbed
hpc mode: disabled
amp: disabled

digi+:
cpu llc: high
cpu/nb llc: high
cpu current capability: 130%
cpu/nb current capability: 130%
rest of the settings auto/stock

I'm just wondering if these settings are safe? Should I manually input in voltage or is auto ok?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> So I've been trying to oc my 8350 to 4.4ghz and I followed the guide from here.
> 
> I've set the following:
> ai overclock tuner: manual
> cpu ratio: 22
> turbo core: disabled
> cpu bus: 200
> pcie freq: 100
> memory freq: 1600mhz
> cpu/nb freq: 2200mhz
> ht link speed: 2600mhz
> cpu spread spectrum: disabled
> pcie spread spectrum: disabled
> epu power saving mode: disabled
> cpu & nb voltage: manual
> cpu voltage: auto
> nb voltage: auto
> dram voltage: 1.5v
> rest of voltage all auto
> 
> cpu advance:
> cool'n'quiet: always disabled
> c1e: disabled
> svm: disabled
> c6 state: disalbed
> hpc mode: disabled
> amp: disabled
> 
> digi+:
> cpu llc: high
> cpu/nb llc: high
> cpu current capability: 130%
> cpu/nb current capability: 130%
> rest of the settings auto/stock
> 
> I'm just wondering if these settings are safe? Should I manually input in voltage or is auto ok?


Safe? sure.

ideal? nope.

anything to really worry about? nope?

Auto voltages sometimes over-volt a little bit, however you've still likely got some vdroop on your LLC setting (not a bad thing) so it evens out a little.

Can your cooling handle it? if it is mounted properly, absolutely!

I suggest locking down out of auto where you can but it is not needed, it really is more personal preference Auto is fine for most voltages. (ideally cpu/nb and vcore should always be set to manual unless you are trying some turbo monkey business.)


----------



## GrandBizkit

first time overclocker
http://valid.canardpc.com/43e18k
vcore at 1.4375
at load i only get 48 degrees c
what do you think?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Safe? sure.
> 
> ideal? nope.
> 
> anything to really worry about? nope?
> 
> Auto voltages sometimes over-volt a little bit, however you've still likely got some vdroop on your LLC setting (not a bad thing) so it evens out a little.
> 
> Can your cooling handle it? if it is mounted properly, absolutely!
> 
> I suggest locking down out of auto where you can but it is not needed, it really is more personal preference Auto is fine for most voltages. (ideally cpu/nb and vcore should always be set to manual unless you are trying some turbo monkey business.)


Alright, good to know! CPU-Z reports 1.330v's, while hwinfo64 reports 1.313v's when I'm running intel burn test avx. So I assume I'm completely safe with that voltage level? It's reporting pretty much the same when I use to have it at 4ghz with turbo on for the occasioinal 4.2ghz.

On a side note I notice something odd. I have ibt avx still running now and so far my max core temp is 44c while my "cpu" report 65c. Why such a big difference between the two? I'm assuming 65c for max is still safe since its 72c maxium for "cpu" and 62c for core? My ambient room temputure is 33c right now according to my thermometer. My motherboard is report 34c max which is identical to before at stock so I assume thats good too?

Thanks again guys for the help!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Safe? sure.
> 
> ideal? nope.
> 
> anything to really worry about? nope?
> 
> Auto voltages sometimes over-volt a little bit, however you've still likely got some vdroop on your LLC setting (not a bad thing) so it evens out a little.
> 
> Can your cooling handle it? if it is mounted properly, absolutely!
> 
> I suggest locking down out of auto where you can but it is not needed, it really is more personal preference Auto is fine for most voltages. (ideally cpu/nb and vcore should always be set to manual unless you are trying some turbo monkey business.)
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, good to know! CPU-Z reports 1.330v's, while hwinfo64 reports 1.313v's when I'm running intel burn test avx. So I assume I'm completely safe with that voltage level? It's reporting pretty much the same when I use to have it at 4ghz with turbo on for the occasioinal 4.2ghz.
> 
> On a side note I notice something odd. I have ibt avx still running now and so far my max core temp is 44c while my "cpu" report 65c. Why such a big difference between the two? I'm assuming 65c for max is still safe since its 72c maxium for "cpu" and 62c for core? My ambient room temputure is 33c right now according to my thermometer. My motherboard is report 34c max which is identical to before at stock so I assume thats good too?
> 
> Thanks again guys for the help!
Click to expand...

your fine


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well i was throwing out some old PC's from work today and found a couple of little gems in the rough.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+, 2 x 2GB sticks of Zeppelin (never heard of them) DDR2 and a Gigabyte 7600GS.

Motherboard was toast but pretty sure i can grab a suitable one and use this and a Media PC or something









Well, not the Crosshair II anyways......the price for it is just stupid.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> Anyone know what would be good settings in the bios for a 4.4ghz overclock with a 8350?


Nearly everyone's settings will be slightly different given the difference in chip quality.

seeing as you have an Asus mobo, I'd start hear http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

I used it and it's an excellent guide. Just following the section 'Recommended settings up to 5ghz'.

Edit: whoops, ignore... I mised the replies above


----------



## Traf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no that would be the Bios version, it changes every time i flash a new bios.
> 
> and this would be why we preach to ppl to fill out rig builder...
> 
> so ya.. do a up a rig builder for you rig and include your cooling. as that is the #2 issue that we see other then crummy motherboards.


i'll do that


----------



## Traf

Well, well, well... ladies and gentleman ! the award of the badest, weirdest motherboard goes to... MINEEEE !

This might not seem like much to you guys, but i never saw the message "Self test passed" from prime95, i even never got to pass test 6 !

And now thanks to your help, i'm proud to present to you ! 4.6GHz stableish @ 1.40625v, seems like something is wrong with my board since i had to drop to 195MHz of FSB to be able to do anything.


----------



## Overkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Well, well, well... ladies and gentleman ! the award of the badest, weirdest motherboard goes to... MINEEEE !
> 
> This might not seem like much to you guys, but i never saw the message "Self test passed" from prime95, i even never got to pass test 6 !
> 
> And now thanks to your help, i'm proud to present to you ! 4.6GHz stableish @ 1.40625v, seems like something is wrong with my board since i had to drop to 195MHz of FSB to be able to do anything.


Your memory is probably whats causing that. Prime95 works the memory a lot and not all AMD systems can manage to get 2ghz+ ram without a great kit and tweaking settings a lot. The Newer FX chips are better than the Phenom II line with ram speeds but they still cant even come close to hanging with intel for high speed ram stability.


----------



## an65001

The HyperX in my rig needs to be set to 1333MHz to get any OC stable. Also, need better cooling, my stock fans tend to bottleneck the Evo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Traf*
> 
> Well, well, well... ladies and gentleman ! the award of the badest, weirdest motherboard goes to... MINEEEE !
> 
> This might not seem like much to you guys, but i never saw the message "Self test passed" from prime95, i even never got to pass test 6 !
> 
> And now thanks to your help, i'm proud to present to you ! 4.6GHz stableish @ 1.40625v, seems like something is wrong with my board since i had to drop to 195MHz of FSB to be able to do anything.


Very good, but cpu id can miss changes in voltage. Open hwinfo, or hwmonitor before starting prime 95 and pay attention to the min and max voltages


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The HyperX in my rig needs to be set to 1333MHz to get any OC stable. Also, need better cooling, my stock fans tend to bottleneck the Evo.


Yeah, I've got the HyperX Genesis and I had to drop it from 2133 > 1600 to keep my current OC stable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overkill*
> 
> Your memory is probably whats causing that. Prime95 works the memory a lot and not all AMD systems can manage to get 2ghz+ ram without a great kit and tweaking settings a lot. The Newer FX chips are better than the Phenom II line with ram speeds but they still cant even come close to hanging with intel for high speed ram stability.


eh...2000mhz is nothing.. all FX can do this. 2400+mhz can be a struggle for some FXs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The HyperX in my rig needs to be set to 1333MHz to get any OC stable. Also, need better cooling, *my Evo is bottlenecking EVERYTHING.*


there fixed it for you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Yeah, I've got the HyperX Genesis and I had to drop it from 2133 > 1600 to keep my current OC stable.


2133 -> 1600?? ouch let me guys running auto timings?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh...2000mhz is nothing.. all FX can do this. 2400+mhz can be a struggle for some FXs
> there fixed it for you!
> 2133 -> 1600?? ouch let me guys running auto timings?


nope... my ram isn't rated for 2133

without a heavy OC it was easy to keep my ram stable at 2133, but now with my 4.8 OC I've been forced to get it back down to its rated 1600 settings

I might be able to get some more out of the ram with some tinkering, but happy with performance I'm getting from the cpu OC


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> nope... my ram isn't rated for 2133
> 
> without a heavy OC it was easy to keep my ram stable at 2133, but now with my 4.8 OC I've been forced to get it back down to its rated 1600 settings
> 
> I might be able to get some more out of the ram with some tinkering, but happy with performance I'm getting from the cpu OC


ah that makes sense, i've seen a few 1600 kits that just can't do 2133.

must have a pretty chilly ambient to manage 4.8 on a h80


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there fixed it for you!


Someone must not like my Evo so much. Anyway, can you suggest a good cooler to replace that thing? Needs to fit in the HAF 912.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Someone must not like my Evo so much. Anyway, can you suggest a good cooler to replace that thing? Needs to fit in the HAF 912.


H100i and the like are a good choice.


----------



## an65001

Well, this guy got the h100i into my case.



So I guess I'll put it in the list of upgrades then.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ah that makes sense, i've seen a few 1600 kits that just can't do 2133.
> 
> must have a pretty chilly ambient to manage 4.8 on a h80


I think I have a combination of a good chip, cool ambient temps, 3 intake points and 2 exhaust points.

The location of the case is pretty cool. I live in a draughty downstairs flat that is cool no matter what it's like outside lol.

This time of year the ambient case temp is around 15degC at boot and equalises a max ambient temp of 20degC at load.

Last summer, given I'm in the North East UK, the ambient case temp never went over 27degC. I'll have to keep an eye on that this year given that I wasn't running a heavy OC at that time.


----------



## an65001

My Hyper 212 Evo isn't a great cooler for OC either, on a 4.2GHZ OC, the CPU had load temps of greater than 65c (socket), while using IntelBurnTest.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> My Hyper 212 Evo isn't a great cooler for OC either, on a 4.2GHZ OC, the CPU had load temps of greater than 65c (socket), while using IntelBurnTest.


Can i ask why u went with the great evo?

The max clock ive seen on it is 4.5 4.6 if they were stable i cant remember, one even said he got 5ghz lol


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can i ask why u went with the great evo?
> 
> The max clock ive seen on it is 4.5 4.6 if they were stable i cant remember, one even said he got 5ghz lol


Budget didn't call for anything else, and its still far better than the stock cooler. I'm in the process of saving up money for new components, such as a new GPU, better RAM (gonna go with a 16gig kit), and a better CPU cooler.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Budget didn't call for anything else, and its still far better than the stock cooler. I'm in the process of saving up money for new components, such as a new GPU, better RAM (gonna go with a 16gig kit), and a better CPU cooler.


fair enough man









Can u post yer settings ya got and see if we can get u higher?


----------



## an65001

I'm at stock right now. I can get 4.2 with 1.41v, and C6 disabled. Problem is, socket temps go above 65c on the IBT, which is what I'm *not* looking for.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I'm at stock right now. I can get 4.2 with 1.41v, and C6 disabled. Problem is, socket temps go above 65c on the IBT, which is what I'm *not* looking for.


Have ya tried a remount and see how much paste u put.....65C on 4.2 is way off


----------



## an65001

I put no more than a pea-sized amount on it. I do agree, for just 4.2, this thing gets too hot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I put no more than a pea-sized amount on it. I do agree, for just 4.2, this thing gets too hot.


besides add more cooling to vrms' not sure what i can suggest other than the dreaded u need to upgrade but i know ya skint


----------



## orlfman

So every time I run intel burn test avx I get"critical error, warning linepack binary stopped unexpectedly. This could be a result of missing executables, unstable system, or a software bug. If you have UAC enabled, please try re-running the program with administrative privileges."

I've tried it overclocked to 4.4ghz, 4.2ghz, voltage increases and decreases, voltage set to auto, and reverting everything back to stock/auto.. I can set it to run once and when it finishes it gives the critical error. It only does it after it finishes the number of passes I set it to.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> *This thread* must not like my Evo so much. Anyway, can you suggest a good cooler to replace that thing? Needs to fit in the HAF 912.


i'm on a roll today







This cooler is essentially the bain of this thread. Many buy it thinking it is great because they saw an intel chip reviewed with it. yet many don't realize that chances are that intel chip will put out a little more then half as much heat as out FX chips.

IIRC the 912 is a proper sized mid tower. If you want to stick with air cooling look at BIG air (noctua, phanteks etc twin tower coolers)

I'm sure a dual 120mm res AIO would fit in the case no problem. 140mm res aio = twin tower air in terms of thermal limits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can i ask why u went with the great evo?
> 
> The max clock ive seen on it is 4.5 4.6 if they were stable i cant remember, one even said he got 5ghz lol


I don't think we've seen many over 4.4-4.5 that are actually stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Budget didn't call for anything else, and its still far better than the stock cooler. I'm in the process of saving up money for new components, such as a new GPU, better RAM (gonna go with a 16gig kit), and a better CPU cooler.


in reality, the EVO is actually pretty much equal to the stock cooler, however, the noise that the stock cooler has to put out to do this is absurd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I'm at stock right now. I can get 4.2 with 1.41v, and C6 disabled. Problem is, socket temps go above 65c on the IBT, which is what I'm *not* looking for.


That voltage seems a bit high for 4.2, whats your LLC set @?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> So every time I run intel burn test avx I get"critical error, warning linepack binary stopped unexpectedly. This could be a result of missing executables, unstable system, or a software bug. If you have UAC enabled, please try re-running the program with administrative privileges."
> 
> I've tried it overclocked to 4.4ghz, 4.2ghz, voltage increases and decreases, voltage set to auto, and reverting everything back to stock/auto.. I can set it to run once and when it finishes it gives the critical error. It only does it after it finishes the number of passes I set it to.


I had that problem once... I ran the thing in windows 8 fine.. then upgraded ( lol ) to 8.1 and started getting that error.. ran it in win7 compatibility and admin and poof it worked again.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I had that problem once... I ran the thing in windows 8 fine.. then upgraded ( lol ) to 8.1 and started getting that error.. ran it in win7 compatibility and admin and poof it worked again.


OH?

this has been my problem as well... 8.1 upgrade, poof this happens... Gonna try that out.

TY for heads up


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> OH?
> 
> this has been my problem as well... 8.1 upgrade, poof this happens... Gonna try that out.
> 
> TY for heads up


no problem... it frustrated the heck out of me... was trying everything... then thought about compatibility mode and decided what the hey... got lucky... still had to run it as administrator though... but whatever it works for me.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> no problem... it frustrated the heck out of me... was trying everything... then thought about compatibility mode and decided what the hey... got lucky... still had to run it as administrator though... but whatever it works for me.


Yup, did the trick!

That has been bugging me... TY


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yup, did the trick!
> 
> That has been bugging me... TY


great.. glad to know... now that its in here when others google that problem they can find the solution.... I'm sure you googled it like I did to no avail... lol for once I got to be the one to post a solution... usually I'm the one on google finding them


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> That voltage seems a bit high for 4.2, whats your LLC set @?


Hmm, I haven't tried LLC. I'll look at it. Sorry, but I have little OC experience, this is the first CPU I bought that has an unlocked multiplier, and the first mobo i bought that can be OC'd on.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Hmm, I haven't tried LLC. I'll look at it. Sorry, but I have little OC experience, this is the first CPU I bought that has an unlocked multiplier, and the first mobo i bought that can be OC'd on.


don't be sorry, we all had to learn somehow... and unless someone here knows all, we are all still learning lol... I burnt my first OC rig rofl... I learned what not to do from that







I bought a cheap mobo buying into the self promotions on the box lol... I've come a long way since then, and you will too...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> OH?
> 
> this has been my problem as well... 8.1 upgrade, poof this happens... Gonna try that out.
> 
> TY for heads up


the pain in the ass thing is that they essentially force the update on you, constant reoccurring popups for the windows store unless you go in and mess with the permissions.
I just feel like win8 has too much of a MS mind to it.. its constantly trying to update EVERYTHING(I.E. bing and a multitude of crap i keep removing with no option to not get it that actually works.

tell it to ignore an update and two updates later its managed to sneak its way into the download and installer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> no problem... it frustrated the heck out of me... was trying everything... then thought about compatibility mode and decided what the hey... got lucky... still had to run it as administrator though... but whatever it works for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I had that problem once... I ran the thing in windows 8 fine.. then upgraded ( lol ) to 8.1 and started getting that error.. ran it in win7 compatibility and admin and poof it worked again.


Man, Win8/win8.1 has caused me soo many issues @ work, it just feels like they went full ****** with this OS, you never go full ******.

Hoping for good things with Win9 but more then willing to stay with Win7 until 2020 when they stop getting updates


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I bought a cheap mobo buying into the self promotions on the box lol...


Had I not scared myself into not buying cheap mobos, I'd have done the same thing. But, I've ended up with a nice 990FX to play with.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the pain in the ass thing is that they essentially force the update on you, constant reoccurring popups for the windows store unless you go in and mess with the permissions.
> I just feel like win8 has too much of a MS mind to it.. its constantly trying to update EVERYTHING(I.E. bing and a multitude of crap i keep removing with no option to not get it that actually works.
> 
> tell it to ignore an update and two updates later its managed to sneak its way into the download and installer.
> 
> Man, Win8/win8.1 has caused me soo many issues @ work, it just feels like they went full ****** with this OS, you never go full ******.
> 
> Hoping for good things with Win9 but more then willing to stay with Win7 until 2020 when they stop getting updates


being a system builder, I have to keep up with the latest downgrades... I mean updates lol ... which means any beta MS puts out ends up in my inbox... sometimes I'm more impressed with the beta's than the full issue... win 8 was no exception.. they have made it worse in my mind with every update... at least as functionality goes... the aesthetics of it have gotten a bit better here and there... but geeeze the updates have ruined software that did work... even on the beta it worked...now nothing... most PC's I build I still put win 7 on... and the customers are really glad I do... no one wants win 8 lol... well.. one customer did...


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the pain in the ass thing is that they essentially force the update on you, constant reoccurring popups for the windows store unless you go in and mess with the permissions.
> I just feel like win8 has too much of a MS mind to it.. its constantly trying to update EVERYTHING(I.E. bing and a multitude of crap i keep removing with no option to not get it that actually works.
> 
> tell it to ignore an update and two updates later its managed to sneak its way into the download and installer.
> 
> Man, Win8/win8.1 has caused me soo many issues @ work, it just feels like they went full ****** with this OS, you never go full ******.
> 
> Hoping for good things with Win9 but more then willing to stay with Win7 until 2020 when they stop getting updates


Luls @ Win8,

Yes its been a headache that's for sure. 3 systems here at the house that I (we, wife and I both work in the field) upgraded to win 8. If it weren't for the need to be educated of Win8 from a "customer prospective", I would have stuck to win 7. As it stands, I did purchase start 8 to keep my sanity.









Overall though, my feeling on win 8 isn't that it's bad... But metro. Win 8 with Start8 has been good, not great but good.


----------



## an65001

My LLC was at auto the whole time, should I set it to High? and what about the Northbridge LLC? ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 board, btw.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Luls @ Win8,
> 
> Yes its been a headache that's for sure. 3 systems here at the house that I (we, wife and I both work in the field) upgraded to win 8. If it weren't for the need to be educated of Win8 from a "customer prospective", I would have stuck to win 7. As it stands, I did purchase start 8 to keep my sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall though, my feeling on win 8 isn't that it's bad... But metro. Win 8 with Start8 has been good, not great but good.


My first impression of the first beta of 8: " Where the heck is the real control panel??!!??







" "How do you shut it down??!!







... *pulls plug*" I was sooo peeved... but once I got used to it, I got to liking it... just wasn't as intuitive as win 7 was to me... the metro, I finally adopted on this machine.. once I figure out how to make it my own... its not as easy to do as organizing your desktop or task bar, but with the latest couple updates its gotten easier... but I have managed to make it better for me than the desktop ever was finally lol.. took long enough.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> My LLC was at auto the whole time, should I set it to High? and what about the Northbridge LLC? ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 board, btw.


usually I set LLC to whatever setting it takes so that voltage at full load is nearly the same as voltage at an idle... usually its high or very high... but each board is different. I have all my llc's set to high except the cpu vcore, its set to very high.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I'm at stock right now. I can get 4.2 with 1.41v, and C6 disabled. Problem is, socket temps go above 65c on the IBT, which is what I'm *not* looking for.


Socket temps can be relative... What is you package temp at the aforementioned stress test?

You can also fab a small fan to the socket area / VRM for some good spot cooling which is always a good practice. This will lower your socket temp to get a more inline with true core temp.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Socket temps can be relative... What is you package temp at the aforementioned stress test?
> 
> You can also fab a small fan to the socket area / VRM for some good spot cooling which is always a good practice. This will lower your socket temp to get a more inline with true core temp.


I used to say you could never have too many fans...... till I built the pc I'm using now.... ugh... 11 fans total... at least I had the sense to get 18db and quieter fans only.... or it'd sound like a Boeing 747 taking off.

edit... 14 fans total... I was only counting the 120 mm fans...


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Socket temps can be relative... What is you package temp at the aforementioned stress test?
> 
> You can also fab a small fan to the socket area / VRM for some good spot cooling which is always a good practice. This will lower your socket temp to get a more inline with true core temp.


Oops. It's the package temp that goes above 65c. Socket temps are reported relatively cool.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I had that problem once... I ran the thing in windows 8 fine.. then upgraded ( lol ) to 8.1 and started getting that error.. ran it in win7 compatibility and admin and poof it worked again.


That was it, thank you so much! If I still had my old windows 7 disk and key I would glady go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> being a system builder, I have to keep up with the latest downgrades... I mean updates lol ... which means any beta MS puts out ends up in my inbox... sometimes I'm more impressed with the beta's than the full issue... win 8 was no exception.. they have made it worse in my mind with every update... at least as functionality goes... the aesthetics of it have gotten a bit better here and there... but geeeze the updates have ruined software that did work... even on the beta it worked...now nothing... most PC's I build I still put win 7 on... and the customers are really glad I do... no one wants win 8 lol... well.. one customer did...


I'm essentially tech ops at my work(as i don't have any programming or enterprise level networking experience or background yet.)
So i'm tasked with the hardware and UI of the workstations (i deal with about 60-70 computers, bridging a few generations of windows)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Luls @ Win8,
> 
> Yes its been a headache that's for sure. 3 systems here at the house that I (we, wife and I both work in the field) upgraded to win 8. If it weren't for the need to be educated of Win8 from a "customer prospective", I would have stuck to win 7. As it stands, I did purchase start 8 to keep my sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall though, my feeling on win 8 isn't that it's bad... But metro. Win 8 with Start8 has been good, not great but good.


I prefered Start is back until the trial ran out. then it was pop up city. Pokki is free and quite customizable so i've been using that and spreading that on to the Win8 computers and it helps the people use the UI but still its a pain with something that should have been there since day 1.

I have no use for metro. I've got a tablet for that functionality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> My LLC was at auto the whole time, should I set it to High? and what about the Northbridge LLC? ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 board, btw.


Auto can do funky things with LLC

go into that section of bios and see what auto is setting it too if it is set to below what High is in manual bump it up to that.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've been dealing with MS crap since the mid 90's... from a repair/installer point of view, I still like dos better... no permission issues back then... but I admit that windows did make the UI a little more pleasant... however Win 8 dorked that all up... metro apps lack certain basic functions that we expect.. I completely understand your frustration with it lol.. .... I really do miss dos lol.. I had sooo many custom versions of dos worked up it wasn't funny... it was so easy back then to redo the OS how you wanted it... but then, it did also not have much to offer either... I really need to explore Linux better.... honestly ... I'm scared to try it because of drivers...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> That was it, thank you so much! If I still had my old windows 7 disk and key I would glady go back in a heartbeat.


Glad to help... and I get that a lot about going back to windows 7... imo its the best OS out atm


----------



## Johan45

Just want to say hi. First post in this forum and I'm a huge AMD fan.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just want to say hi. First post in this forum and I'm a huge AMD fan.


hi : ) welcome


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've been dealing with MS crap since the mid 90's... from a repair/installer point of view, I still like dos better... no permission issues back then... but I admit that windows did make the UI a little more pleasant... however Win 8 dorked that all up... metro apps lack certain basic functions that we expect.. I completely understand your frustration with it lol.. .... I really do miss dos lol.. I had sooo many custom versions of dos worked up it wasn't funny... it was so easy back then to redo the OS how you wanted it... but then, it did also not have much to offer either... I really need to explore Linux better.... honestly ... I'm scared to try it because of drivers...


Oh don't be worried about drivers. Everything will work out of the box, and OpenSUSE has a guide to install the proprietary Radeon drivers. To make it even easier, they even have a 1-click installer for them.









https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:AMD_fglrx#Procedure_for_one-click-install

And a 1-click installer for Steam:

http://software.opensuse.org/package/steam

And here's the OS download page:

http://software.opensuse.org/131/en

In case you can't tell, I prefer OpenSUSE for it's more Window-like nature (YAST vs Control Panel, YMP vs MSI, KDE default, etc). It's main UI, KDE, is similar enough to Windows that it's extremely easy to jump into if all you've ever known is the Windows environment, and as a result when you don't want to think about it, it can "just work". Like any distro though, if you want your power tools, you've got them.

I've used OpenSUSE on my old Latitude D820 for over a year now, and while my main system remains Windows for the work I do, I do not regret it in the least. Try it out, see if you like it. If you're worried about it messing up your Windows install, just take out your Windows drive and put in an old one you may have laying around.

If you have any questions I'd be happy to try and help with them.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

thnks for the links... I have 4 drives installed in my main pc... I may just try to install to one of them... I could disconnect my main windows drive and do the install.... when I'm back on my main system I will start downloading it all...


----------



## X-Alt

I use ClassicShell, had to join the Win 8 boat cuz dat BF4'. Its meh TBH, can't even reboot properly...


----------



## gammaray

ok, my 8320 with asus M5A99X EVO R2 is up and running. Seeing stock voltage of cpu being around 1.30-1.35v @ 3.5Ghz, i decided to undervolt it to 1,20v and run prime95 for 2 hours. everything is working fine but i got a question for temperatures showing (i`m wondering if i applied too much thermal paste on the cpu)

picture:



is 52c stock with 2 hours in prime95 normal or little hot?

also what is VDDA and what i do with it ?

thx guys


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I use ClassicShell, had to join the Win 8 boat cuz dat BF4'. Its meh TBH, can't even reboot properly...


strange, my computer just randomly started this behavior...

If I have Core performance boost enabled (multi set to match my OC settings) it would normally reboot just fine. Now it just hangs after monitor looses signal... Computer stays on, just never does anything. I have to power cycle the PSU to get booted again.

I have since disabled Core performance boost to allow rebooting, but that causes the "double boot" thing that is entirely annoying.


----------



## zila

Gigabyte board Goat?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> strange, my computer just randomly started this behavior...
> 
> If I have Core performance boost enabled (multi set to match my OC settings) it would normally reboot just fine. Now it just hangs after monitor looses signal... Computer stays on, just never does anything. I have to power cycle the PSU to get booted again.
> 
> I have since disabled Core performance boost to allow rebooting, but that causes the "double boot" thing that is entirely annoying.


Ihad that with my previous Gigabyte board when disabling the same option. Could never figure that one out, but swiftly solved after moving to Asus lol


----------



## zila

Everyone that is having these problems with Gigabyte boards should place complaints with them about it. If enough of us do that maybe, just maybe they will finally listen and fix all these problems with these boards. Either that or we should just stop buying their products.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Everyone that is having these problems with Gigabyte boards should place complaints with them about it. If enough of us do that maybe, just maybe they will finally listen and fix all these problems with these boards. Either that or we should just stop buying their products.


you should see the tech ticket I have open right now... Everything about the rev 3 and 4 (all bios issues they can fix) have been addressed. They are "working on it in the lab before the send the information to corporate". 2 Days now and they respond to me twice a day to let me know their findings.

It took a lot of talking (typing), but I'm hoping something at least gets pushed up the line.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

now I'm REALLY glad I went with ASUS


----------



## zila

Goat, I too have a ticket open with them and was trying to get them to understand what is wrong with the bios on theses boards. My problem right now is that I actually took my UD5 out of service and tossed it back in its box because I got fed up with it and went Asus.

I'll have to bring it back out and go through all the things that are wrong with it and go step by step with them again and see if they can help us out. I just got so frustrated with the whole thing.

I've got to get another FX processor for it.


----------



## KyadCK

So I got some news that'll probably make MadGoat find where I live...

Got an 8320 form MC a few days ago for a friend. Got it in his rig with my old 990FXA-UD3. Suckers running 4.8Ghz 1.425v under load so far. Still being put through the stability testing paces, but it had a VID of 1.275v. Basically the exact opposite of what MadGoat's is.









I may put it under my full loop, see what it'll do. In the mean time, back to testing.

EDIT: Looks like we'll be calling it 4.7Ghz 1.425v for extra stability and thermal sake.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Goat, I too have a ticket open with them and was trying to get them to understand what is wrong with the bios on theses boards. My problem right now is that I actually took my UD5 out of service and tossed it back in its box because I got fed up with it and went Asus.
> 
> I'll have to bring it back out and go through all the things that are wrong with it and go step by step with them again and see if they can help us out. I just got so frustrated with the whole thing.
> 
> I've got to get another FX processor for it.


Well at least you got a board that works for you, and have a spare if ya need one!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So I got some news that'll probably make MadGoat find where I live...
> 
> Got an 8320 form MC a few days ago for a friend. Got it in his rig with my old 990FXA-UD3. Suckers running 4.8Ghz 1.425v under load so far. Still being put through the stability testing paces, but it had a VID of 1.275v. Basically the exact opposite of what MadGoat's is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may put it under my full loop, see what it'll do. In the mean time, back to testing.


That's rad... (wait, people don't say that anymore.... ) ehh...









LOL! Seriously ... My chip is bad ...

That does make me jelly though.









Anyone want to pick me up one of those 8320's from a micro center? Man $100 is a good deal...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Goat, I too have a ticket open with them and was trying to get them to understand what is wrong with the bios on theses boards. My problem right now is that I actually took my UD5 out of service and tossed it back in its box because I got fed up with it and went Asus.
> 
> I'll have to bring it back out and go through all the things that are wrong with it and go step by step with them again and see if they can help us out. I just got so frustrated with the whole thing.
> 
> I've got to get another FX processor for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least you got a board that works for you, and have a spare if ya need one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So I got some news that'll probably make MadGoat find where I live...
> 
> Got an 8320 form MC a few days ago for a friend. Got it in his rig with my old 990FXA-UD3. Suckers running 4.8Ghz 1.425v under load so far. Still being put through the stability testing paces, but it had a VID of 1.275v. Basically the exact opposite of what MadGoat's is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may put it under my full loop, see what it'll do. In the mean time, back to testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's rad... (wait, people don't say that anymore.... ) ehh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Seriously ... My chip is bad ...
> 
> That does make me jelly though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to pick me up one of those 8320's from a micro center? Man $100 is a good deal...
Click to expand...

We decided upon 4.7Ghz 1.425v. Caps out at 55C, should leave headroom. If he ever gets a full loop he'll be happy.

And yes, if you want me to, I would gladly ship anyone in the US48 an 8320. I've done it for several people before. Just PM me and we'll estimate paypal/shipping/tax costs, but it should be under $125.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We decided upon 4.7Ghz 1.425v. Caps out at 55C, should leave headroom. If he ever gets a full loop he'll be happy.
> 
> And yes, if you want me to, I would gladly ship anyone in the US48 an 8320. I've done it for several people before. Just PM me and we'll estimate paypal/shipping/tax costs, but it should be under $125.


That ain't bad, what type of cooling is he running on it now?

You know... I might take you up on that, I could use this 8350 (if the 8320 clocks better) in the server...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So I got some news that'll probably make MadGoat find where I live...
> 
> Got an 8320 form MC a few days ago for a friend. Got it in his rig with my old 990FXA-UD3. Suckers running 4.8Ghz 1.425v under load so far. Still being put through the stability testing paces, but it had a VID of 1.275v. Basically the exact opposite of what MadGoat's is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may put it under my full loop, see what it'll do. In the mean time, back to testing.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like we'll be calling it 4.7Ghz 1.425v for extra stability and thermal sake.


4.7 at that vcore is still good.. .heck it takes 1.45 for 4.6 for mine... 1.53 for 4.8 ghz lol.... still thinking of getting a 9590 just so I can be sure of getting a better binned chip ... but its tempting to go for 3 of those 8320's to see if I got lucky with one and sell the rest lol... oh well... wonder what a 9590 is at microcenter... I can't get to one so if you are in there again and they have them take a look for me if you don't mind


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Well at least you got a board that works for you, and have a spare if ya need one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Yeah, it is nice to have it as a spare but it is a lot like my ex............it doesn't pay attention to what it should be doing either.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We decided upon 4.7Ghz 1.425v. Caps out at 55C, should leave headroom. If he ever gets a full loop he'll be happy.
> 
> And yes, if you want me to, I would gladly ship anyone in the US48 an 8320. I've done it for several people before. Just PM me and we'll estimate paypal/shipping/tax costs, but it should be under $125.


Nice, my 8350 at 4.74 needs 1.49v to be stable.....


----------



## zila

Wow, 4.7Ghz 1.425v. That is a nice chip. I wonder what it can really do.


----------



## MadGoat

Yeah it is,

I'm curious from what batch that chip came from....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Yeah it is,
> 
> I'm curious from what batch that chip came from....


13*2. I'm drawing a blank on the 3rd number. Might be 3 or 5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Wow, 4.7Ghz 1.425v. That is a nice chip. I wonder what it can really do.


We may decide to swap 8320s temporarily some day so his can be under a true loop to see what it does. But it _buuuurns_ for the voltage it runs at. Low leakage chip, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 13*2. I'm drawing a blank on the 3rd number. Might be 3 or 5.
> We may decide to swap 8320s temporarily some day so his can be under a true loop to see what it does. But it _buuuurns_ for the voltage it runs at. Low leakage chip, no doubt in my mind.


Could be a 5.0 1.47 - 1.48 chip!

Is it not under water now?


----------



## GrandBizkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just want to say hi. First post in this forum and I'm a huge AMD fan.


Hello!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 13*2. I'm drawing a blank on the 3rd number. Might be 3 or 5.
> We may decide to swap 8320s temporarily some day so his can be under a true loop to see what it does. But it _buuuurns_ for the voltage it runs at. Low leakage chip, no doubt in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a 5.0 1.47 - 1.48 chip!
> 
> Is it not under water now?
Click to expand...

H100 with XSPC 1650 fans. Not exactly a beast.


----------



## an65001

Tried adjusting LLC and other settings as Per the Piledriver ASUS OC guide. Set voltage at 1.401. Unstable (Froze at IBT). Set Voltage to Auto. Stable, but ran way too hot in the IBT.. Any ideas? I think I should just ditch the Evo.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> H100 with XSPC 1650 fans. Not exactly a beast.


Well considering my h220, I'm @ 4.7 now at the stupid voltage this chip takes as it is. I probably wouldn't be able to push it much higher.

I noticed its not so much the volts that push heat but the clock.

Might be the reason I need to toss another rad in the mix


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Tried adjusting LLC and other settings as Per the Piledriver ASUS OC guide. Set voltage at 1.401. Unstable (Froze at IBT). Set Voltage to Auto. Stable, but ran way too hot in the IBT.. Any ideas? I think I should just ditch the Evo.


Ditch evo, yes... If you can.

1.4 wont normally net you you much above say 4.2...

Try a ~medium LLC with whatever gives you ~1.46v @ load and then creep the speed up. Might be able to eek 4.4 - 4.5 out of it.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Try a ~medium LLC with whatever gives you ~1.46v @ load and then creep the speed up. Might be able to eek 4.4 - 4.5 out of it.


K, I'll try it and report back with the results. IDK though, this EVO isn't the best cooling hardware out there.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> K, I'll try it and report back with the results. IDK though, this EVO isn't the best cooling hardware out there.


Yeah, high LLC will cause high voltage spikes that just cause tons of heat. You really want to look for the setting that gives you the most stable voltage at load... Test with IBTAVX on very high as it has a long enough calculation cycle to help you determine what the voltage is doing. Use hwinfo64 with a graph enabled on the vcore to help determine the sag and spike. Do this with a mid oc that you know the voltage your working with will support. Like 4.0 with like 1.44v until you are happy with the LLC and offset voltages. Then you van creep up the clock speed to meet your new found voltage that matches the max your cooling can do.

I little different ( backwards really) than most OC'ers... But it works well when your working with thermal limitations.

I don't have personal experience with the eco, but I might suggest trying to find a stable ~1.44v and go from there. I think the evolved might be able to handle that... Maybe more.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

MadGoat, I've seen some use extreme LLC to compensate for too low of voltage then wonder why it would pass IBT, Prime..etc and they had bluescreen problems with normal tasks... well... lets see... idle volts 1.45... load volts 1.55... hmm that might be it.... lol so you are not "backwards" at all.. in fact its really much better to do it your way than to just set extreme, or very high right off.... I've always looked for what gave me the most stable voltage... it just happens that on very high I get 1.524 idle and 1.536 at full load with this OC.... with high I get 1.524 idle and it drops to 1.49 at full load.... very high wins lol... but then, we have the cooling to pull that off, users with poor cooling would be better off just taking the vdroop and adjusting their OC/volts to match their thermal limits like you said...


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> ok, my 8320 with asus M5A99X EVO R2 is up and running. Seeing stock voltage of cpu being around 1.30-1.35v @ 3.5Ghz, i decided to undervolt it to 1,20v and run prime95 for 2 hours. everything is working fine but i got a question for temperatures showing (i`m wondering if i applied too much thermal paste on the cpu)
> 
> picture:
> 
> 
> 
> is 52c stock with 2 hours in prime95 normal or little hot?
> 
> also what is VDDA and what i do with it ?
> 
> thx guys


Would need more info to confirm, but 52°C on the Socket (as shown in your image) isn't hot at all. You really need to be looking at the Core/Package temp though. Which is the 'dangerous' one - ie. keep it under 70°C

To monitor the core temp and other very useful info use HWinfo as it's a lot more comprehensive and accurate: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

VDDA is something related to the multiplier IIRC - no need to change this in most OCs; but could be wrong!

Hope this helps!

ps. Using IBT AVX is a very good way to 'heat up' your CPU and test for stability before doing the ol' long prime blend...

Edit: Typo


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Would need more info to confirm, but 52°C on the Socket (as shown in your image) isn't hot at all. You really need to be looking at the Core/Package temp though. Which is the 'dangerous' one - ie. keep it under 70°C
> 
> To monitor the core temp and other very useful info use HWinfo as it's a lot more comprehensive and accurate: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> VDDA is something related to the multiplier IIRC - no need to change this in most OCs; but could be wrong!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ps. Using IBT AVX is a very good way to 'heat up' your CPU amd test for stability before doing the ol' long prime blend...


Meh, just do 25 runs on Very High. Prime takes hours on end...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Would need more info to confirm, but 52°C on the Socket (as shown in your image) isn't hot at all. You really need to be looking at the Core/Package temp though. Which is the 'dangerous' one - ie. keep it under 70°C
> 
> To monitor the core temp and other very useful info use HWinfo as it's a lot more comprehensive and accurate: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> VDDA is something related to the multiplier IIRC - no need to change this in most OCs; but could be wrong!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ps. Using IBT AVX is a very good way to 'heat up' your CPU amd test for stability before doing the ol' long prime blend...
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, just do 25 runs on Very High. Prime takes hours on end...
Click to expand...

There's a gremlin that pops up just after 30 passes, I have no Idea where he hides till then. I found him regularly when trying to reduce voltages at a given clock.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I love all this stability talk... now I don't advocate using an unstable clock on purpose ... but I've got to say its highly overrated.... my laptop suffers from far more problems than my desktop has ever suffered and I've never done a single OC on it... my wifes PC... same thing... IDK why, but its something to do with the "lack" of software maintenance I'm sure.. either that or because they were made out of cheap parts lol... This system is made with some of the best hardware, and I always maintain this systems software... so far no problems.. .but I've done soooooo many suicide runs and even tested out for weeks an unstable clock just to see what would happen... remarkably little lol.. Me, ITB very high 10 runs, call it a day lol... now I'm going to get a tongue lashing aren't I... lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've been dealing with MS crap since the mid 90's... from a repair/installer point of view, I still like dos better... no permission issues back then... but I admit that windows did make the UI a little more pleasant... however Win 8 dorked that all up... metro apps lack certain basic functions that we expect.. I completely understand your frustration with it lol.. .... I really do miss dos lol.. I had sooo many custom versions of dos worked up it wasn't funny... it was so easy back then to redo the OS how you wanted it... but then, it did also not have much to offer either... I really need to explore Linux better.... honestly ... I'm scared to try it because of drivers...


you know the permissions idea came from linux and windows added it due to requests and you can shut it off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> That was it, thank you so much! If I still had my old windows 7 disk and key I would glady go back in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to help... and I get that a lot about going back to windows 7... imo its the best OS out atm
Click to expand...

the same was said about win xp. it will get better


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I love all this stability talk... now I don't advocate using an unstable clock on purpose ... but I've got to say its highly overrated.... my laptop suffers from far more problems than my desktop has ever suffered and I've never done a single OC on it... my wifes PC... same thing... IDK why, but its something to do with the "lack" of software maintenance I'm sure.. either that or because they were made out of cheap parts lol... This system is made with some of the best hardware, and I always maintain this systems software... so far no problems.. .but I've done soooooo many suicide runs and even tested out for weeks an unstable clock just to see what would happen... remarkably little lol.. Me, ITB very high 10 runs, call it a day lol... now I'm going to get a tongue lashing aren't I... lol


Don't want to start a 'definition of stablity' debate. But if you have a set of tests you like to run, which deems your chip stable in your eyes, this should be more than enough for most. On from that point, if you experience BSOD or crashes etc ie. instability - only you can judge if that has an effect on the use of your PC - for me, if I can game and produce with no issues, it's 'Stable' - the fact that I do run more thorough testing is due to my enjoyment of overclocking, and testing the limits of somethings' ability.
Apparently my mother would have wanted me to have this attitude toward myself during school









OCD-Edit: Grammar!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Stability for me is if i can game on it for a full day (10 hours) with no BSODs

If i get one then i go back to tweaking it.


----------



## DOS Chuck

I don't know if I should even mention this but..............I dual boot between Windows 7 Pro (which I paid for) and a "pirated" version of Ultimate (mostly just for testing). I hate to say it but the "pirated" version is often MUCH more stable. Why?
I can play Skyrim for hours on the "pirated" version but on my "legit" version, using a "legit" copy of Skyrim, playing through Steam, after about 2 hours or so, the DM crashes or the nVidia driver crashes. Never have figured that one out.
I don't OC my 8350 that much.....4.3Ghz. Any higher that 4.4 and I have to start fiddling with voltages and then I have heat issues. I have a Corsair H80i and crank the fan up to 100% and use EVGA PrecisionX to crack up the GPU fan speed to 80%. I'm happy at 4.3...............
Why the difference between a bought-and-paid-for, LEGIT version and a "pirated" version? And, yes, before anybody says anything, I go through services.msc and turn off ANYTHING that looks like it will allow remote access. Hell, I do that with the M$ versions I have bought.

Actually, the MOST stable MS OS I have ever used was, again, a "pirated" version of Windows Server 2008 R2.

Just my $1.25.........(2 cents isn't worth what it used to be)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

MegaMan... believe me... I turn off permissions as much as I can... I just hate that it even tries to deny me permission to do something to my own pc under the only account on it.... lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> I don't know if I should even mention this but..............I dual boot between Windows 7 Pro (which I paid for) and a "pirated" version of Ultimate (mostly just for testing). I hate to say it but the "pirated" version is often MUCH more stable. Why?
> I can play Skyrim for hours on the "pirated" version but on my "legit" version, using a "legit" copy of Skyrim, playing through Steam, after about 2 hours or so, the DM crashes or the nVidia driver crashes. Never have figured that one out.
> I don't OC my 8350 that much.....4.3Ghz. Any higher that 4.4 and I have to start fiddling with voltages and then I have heat issues. I have a Corsair H80i and crank the fan up to 100% and use EVGA PrecisionX to crack up the GPU fan speed to 80%. I'm happy at 4.3...............
> Why the difference between a bought-and-paid-for, LEGIT version and a "pirated" version? And, yes, before anybody says anything, I go through services.msc and turn off ANYTHING that looks like it will allow remote access. Hell, I do that with the M$ versions I have bought.
> 
> Actually, the MOST stable MS OS I have ever used was, again, a "pirated" version of Windows Server 2008 R2.
> 
> Just my $1.25.........(2 cents isn't worth what it used to be)


32 bit vs 64 bit os?


----------



## DOS Chuck

64 bit.............with 32GB of Vengeance RAM. EVGA GTX 550Ti graphics card.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> 64 bit.............with 32GB of Vengeance RAM. EVGA GTX 550Ti graphics card.


rip both into ISOs and then Disassemble them.

Ultimate doesn't have much more then windows pro.

reason for suggesting this is....

most pirated versions are modified to some extent. be it better tools to replace MS's lack luster ones (windows media vs VLC etc.)
trimmed processes and registry

so depending on your point of view, they are not pirated. They are modified.

you generally need another program to crack the WAT in some way (don't ask i don't know)

My reasoning for this, modified ISOs can still be activated as a legit copy of windows with a legit key. Keys are tied to the OS class not necessarily what you get with the OS.

I'm running a slightly trimmed Ultimate, and i've managed to trim some computers @ work with pro to run just as smooth and less bloaty.

stock configuration of Pro vs Ultimate, they run pretty much identically. enterprise extras were allowed to be turned on in ultimate(don't really recall what exactly) but for the most part they really didn't impact performance (work testing not game testing. audio and cad work mainly) and if it did it wasn't in a noticeable way


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> 64 bit.............with 32GB of Vengeance RAM. EVGA GTX 550Ti graphics card.
> 
> 
> 
> rip both into ISOs and then Disassemble them.
> 
> Ultimate doesn't have much more then windows pro.
> 
> reason for suggesting this is....
> 
> most pirated versions are modified to some extent. be it better tools to replace MS's lack luster ones (windows media vs VLC etc.)
> trimmed processes and registry
> 
> so depending on your point of view, they are not pirated. They are modified.
> 
> you generally need another program to crack the WAT in some way (don't ask i don't know)
> 
> My reasoning for this, modified ISOs can still be activated as a legit copy of windows with a legit key. Keys are tied to the OS class not necessarily what you get with the OS.
> 
> I'm running a slightly trimmed Ultimate, and i've managed to trim some computers @ work with pro to run just as smooth and less bloaty.
> 
> stock configuration of Pro vs Ultimate, they run pretty much identically. enterprise extras were allowed to be turned on in ultimate(don't really recall what exactly) but for the most part they really didn't impact performance (work testing not game testing. audio and cad work mainly) and if it did it wasn't in a noticeable way
Click to expand...

Correct about the modification, wrong about the implementation.

Every single Windows 7 CD, be it Basic, Home Premium, Pro, Ultimate or Enterprise is exactly the same. One ISO for everything, by default. The key you use enables certain features, relevant to the version you use. That's why you can "upgrade" at any time without reinstalling. OEM disks require OEM keys, but any version of OEM key will do.

As a result, when you compare the ISOs, any differences you see in the modified one are just that; modifications.

Windows 7 ISOs can be downloaded for free legally, it's the key that is up to you to pay for. You can also get the AIK tool to modify your ISO and streamline drivers so everything is prepped for install. This is a Microsoft-made tool mainly used for bulk installs, such as computer labs or offices, but people use it to strip down the OS to just what they won't, add basic programs etc. Again, this is all legit, but you still need a key.

Here's a comparison of Win7 features based on version:
http://winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/windows-7-product-editions-a-comparison-128684

If you don't understand what the things Enterprise gets do, you don't need them. Ultimate is the "non-bulk" version of Enterprise. Enterprise must either be bought in bulk licences, or have Technet/MSDN.

Source: Me, but I have Technet and working with/understanding windows is pretty much what I do, aside from the hardware itself and networking.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Correct about the modification, wrong about the implementation.
> 
> Every single Windows 7 CD, be it Basic, Home Premium, Pro, Ultimate or Enterprise is exactly the same. One ISO for everything, by default. The key you use enables certain features, relevant to the version you use. That's why you can "upgrade" at any time without reinstalling. OEM disks require OEM keys, but any version of OEM key will do.
> 
> As a result, when you compare the ISOs, any differences you see in the modified one are just that; modifications.
> 
> Windows 7 ISOs can be downloaded for free legally, it's the key that is up to you to pay for. You can also get the AIK tool to modify your ISO and streamline drivers so everything is prepped for install. This is a Microsoft-made tool mainly used for bulk installs, such as computer labs or offices, but people use it to strip down the OS to just what they won't, add basic programs etc. Again, this is all legit, but you still need a key.
> 
> Here's a comparison of Win7 features based on version:
> http://winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/windows-7-product-editions-a-comparison-128684
> 
> If you don't understand what the things Enterprise gets do, you don't need them. Ultimate is the "non-bulk" version of Enterprise. Enterprise must either be bought in bulk licences, or have Technet/MSDN.
> 
> Source: Me, but I have Technet and working with/understanding windows is pretty much what I do, aside from the hardware itself and networking.


thanks for the clarification.

ya i know i don't need ultimate its just what was available with an available key (from a friend at a significantly reduced price lol, case of beer if i recall..)

i wonder if the tolken foundation can work around any copy right to work in one ring to rule them all.. one iso to rule them all... (damn it i need more coffee brain still not working right)

as for the upgrade feature, i've never actually had to use it. they computers are so virus ridden i nuke em for awhile and start fresh, at work anyway, (@ home i went from xp pro -> 7 ultimate on a clean install)

the purpose of the post was to point out "pirated"/modified ISO's can run better then stock ISO.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Correct about the modification, wrong about the implementation.
> 
> Every single Windows 7 CD, be it Basic, Home Premium, Pro, Ultimate or Enterprise is exactly the same. One ISO for everything, by default. The key you use enables certain features, relevant to the version you use. That's why you can "upgrade" at any time without reinstalling. OEM disks require OEM keys, but any version of OEM key will do.
> 
> As a result, when you compare the ISOs, any differences you see in the modified one are just that; modifications.
> 
> Windows 7 ISOs can be downloaded for free legally, it's the key that is up to you to pay for. You can also get the AIK tool to modify your ISO and streamline drivers so everything is prepped for install. This is a Microsoft-made tool mainly used for bulk installs, such as computer labs or offices, but people use it to strip down the OS to just what they won't, add basic programs etc. Again, this is all legit, but you still need a key.
> 
> Here's a comparison of Win7 features based on version:
> http://winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/windows-7-product-editions-a-comparison-128684
> 
> If you don't understand what the things Enterprise gets do, you don't need them. Ultimate is the "non-bulk" version of Enterprise. Enterprise must either be bought in bulk licences, or have Technet/MSDN.
> 
> Source: Me, but I have Technet and working with/understanding windows is pretty much what I do, aside from the hardware itself and networking.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the clarification.
> 
> ya i know i don't need ultimate its just what was available with an available key (from a friend at a significantly reduced price lol, case of beer if i recall..)
> 
> i wonder if the tolken foundation can work around any copy right to work in one ring to rule them all.. one iso to rule them all... (damn it i need more coffee brain still not working right)
> 
> as for the upgrade feature, i've never actually had to use it. they computers are so virus ridden i nuke em for awhile and start fresh, at work anyway, (@ home i went from xp pro -> 7 ultimate on a clean install)
> 
> the purpose of the post was to point out "pirated"/modified ISO's can run better then stock ISO.
Click to expand...

Ya, lot of people don't really know the Windows "boundaries", as for what's ok and what isn't. For the record, Windows 8 and 8.1 are the same way, but Enterprise gets some way cooler things.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8_editions#Comparison_chart

RemoteFX, and WindowsToGo.









WindowsToGo is self explanatory, but RemoteFX isn't... RemoteFX is the ability to use GPU acceleration for RemoteDesktop. Like Shadowplay kinda. It can also split your GPU up and give a part of it's resources to VMs run in Hyper-V. It makes both VMs and RD buttery smooth.









Yay, new pic now that I have my G.Skill back.







Also got CPU/NB to 2400, so there's that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, lot of people don't really know the Windows "boundaries", as for what's ok and what isn't. For the record, Windows 8 and 8.1 are the same way, but Enterprise gets some way cooler things.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8_editions#Comparison_chart
> 
> RemoteFX, and WindowsToGo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WindowsToGo is self explanatory, but RemoteFX isn't... RemoteFX is the ability to use GPU acceleration for RemoteDesktop. Like Shadowplay kinda. It can also split your GPU up and give a part of it's resources to VMs run in Hyper-V. It makes both VMs and RD buttery smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, new pic now that I have my G.Skill back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got CPU/NB to 2400, so there's that.


I'm not the biggest fan of w8/8.1 not really a fan at all.

does some have some stuff i like but i just feel they missed the mark and went too far with metro.

having a stock start button (i know i can't download one but it should really be there) and allow default booting onto desktop and allow metro to be an app launcher on the desktop to launch you into metro.

having that said i like what 8.1 did for metro but i still feel like its being shoved down my throat by default.

I like 2012r2 server more then 8 but it is essentially the same with less fluff.

I was eyeing remoteFX would be nice at work


----------



## Devildog83

I watched the WAN show from Linus Tech Tips yesterday and he was predicting that in the future there would be I-Cars and I-Homes from Apple, yes your home would be delivered in sections on a flat bed and slapped together and presto, everything is working together and using your I-Phone you could do everything from open the garage door to flush the toilet. Cool right.

I only have one concern about this, SECURITY, doesn't all most every house have *Windows*.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, lot of people don't really know the Windows "boundaries", as for what's ok and what isn't. For the record, Windows 8 and 8.1 are the same way, but Enterprise gets some way cooler things.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8_editions#Comparison_chart
> 
> RemoteFX, and WindowsToGo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WindowsToGo is self explanatory, but RemoteFX isn't... RemoteFX is the ability to use GPU acceleration for RemoteDesktop. Like Shadowplay kinda. It can also split your GPU up and give a part of it's resources to VMs run in Hyper-V. It makes both VMs and RD buttery smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, new pic now that I have my G.Skill back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got CPU/NB to 2400, so there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of w8/8.1 not really a fan at all.
> 
> does some have some stuff i like but i just feel they missed the mark and went too far with metro.
> 
> having a stock start button (i know i can't download one but it should really be there) and allow default booting onto desktop and allow metro to be an app launcher on the desktop to launch you into metro.
> 
> having that said i like what 8.1 did for metro but i still feel like its being shoved down my throat by default.
> 
> I like 2012r2 server more then 8 but it is essentially the same with less fluff.
> 
> I was eyeing remoteFX would be nice at work
Click to expand...

You just described Start8 and ModernMix. Man Stardock is an awesome company.









Having used Windows 8 since I got my 8320... Worth it. Don't regret it. I did get Start8, but it's worth it for the menu customization alone. I also do not use any metro apps at all since Paint.Net handles all of my photo stuff.

Dunno if you saw the news thread, but

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1xvbsm/windows_8_sells_100_million_fewer_copies_than/cff3y35
. I feel his reasoning is sound, I've had to deal with the same problems. Imagine if we could have ProcessExplorer as the default task manager. Or truly good advanced logging. Maybe a Terminal built into Explorer like KDE has.

Basically he made a promise, and MS needs to deliver eventually. But he's right, those of us with a clue can "fix" the problem easily. If they're working on it, we can hold out for a while.


----------



## Q5Grafx

and here are all the win 7 iso's
http://www.w7forums.com/threads/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325/
enjoy


----------



## nX3NTY

I done some testing with my FX-8320 to look for it's optimal overclock and voltage and quite surprised by the result. I start at the 4GHz clock which its Turbo speed or FX-8350 base clock. Stock volts for my CPU is 1.375V, currently it runs 1.275V, that is massive 0.1V reduction. So far I only tested LinX AVX and IBT 1GB each. Both runs successfully. Anything above 4GHz requires tons of voltage. Is this normal?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I done some testing with my FX-8320 to look for it's optimal overclock and voltage and quite surprised by the result. I start at the 4GHz clock which its Turbo speed or FX-8350 base clock. Stock volts for my CPU is 1.375V, currently it runs 1.275V, that is massive 0.1V reduction. So far I only tested LinX AVX and IBT 1GB each. Both runs successfully. Anything above 4GHz requires tons of voltage. Is this normal?


There isn't much "normal" about overclocking volts... each chip is different... mine is an 8350 and will hit 4.2 ghz IBT AVX stable @ 1.28 v... but 4.3 takes 1.32 v.... 1.36v for 4.4.... 1.41 for 4.5 .... 1.45 for 4.6.... 1.53 for 4.8 and a whoping 1.62 to get 5 ghz to start to stablize (about 1.65 to get it to pass IBT AVX) All these are rounded off a bit and will pass ITB AVX standard at least unless otherwise stated. I've seen some on here posting screenshots of chips hitting 5ghz with much less volts than mine...

edit: I should mention that all these are with LLC on very high... I had it on very high just to avoid vdroop and did produce about an average of .01 voltage spike under full load...


----------



## StrongForce

Ok I had to reduce the OC to 4424 to get a stable OC.

so after 12 OCCT during sleep I have some concerns !



the core temp was 62° when I woke up, which is ok I guess it won't reach that in games.. since it won't reach 100% usage..

However I do have some concerns about the PSU and the mobo stability.. look at that min CPU mhz, max CPU VCORE, MIN VIN3, MIN +3v3..

I'm not sure what to make of it.. my PSU is suppose to be very good uber stable etc.. what's happening here, and the CPU clock I don't know either when I watch CPU-Z it seems like it doesn't go under 4400.

What do you PRO's think ? should I RMA something ? maybe those voltage spikes is what causing me lag in bf4 also..

EDIT 1:Just saw my power cable in the back wasn't properly plugged, when I moved my case it would shut down, I'm not sure it could cause bad voltages but.. who knows though.

EDIT 2: 

Well sometimes going on here.. I just don't know what. even with the cable in place I got weird numbers..


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey guys, got an issue and since the biggest one is 8350 related here i am lol

Just woke up to One monitor on but black screen and the other in standby. I wiggled the mouse and nothing. Well the H100i fans where barley spinning, so i touched the Rad, well let's just say Hot.

So i restarted the PC and got this.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000001
BCP4: FFFFF88007A3331B
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

*What does it mean?* Google wasn't much help.

My 8350 was sitting around at Least 75C+ for over 6 hours, plus my Mobo was at 65C+ also. (The NB/VRM sink was cooler then the CPU Rad) *So you think she is okay?*

Thanks guys for your time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, got an issue and since the biggest one is 8350 related here i am lol
> 
> Just woke up to One monitor on but black screen and the other in standby. I wiggled the mouse and nothing. Well the H100i fans where barley spinning, so i touched the Rad, well let's just say Hot.
> 
> So i restarted the PC and got this.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: d1
> BCP1: 0000000000000000
> BCP2: 0000000000000002
> BCP3: 0000000000000001
> BCP4: FFFFF88007A3331B
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> *What does it mean?* Google wasn't much help.
> 
> My 8350 was sitting around at Least 75C+ for over 6 hours, plus my Mobo was at 65C+ also. (The NB/VRM sink was cooler then the CPU Rad) *So you think she is okay?*
> 
> Thanks guys for your time.


bench and test and find out. use something that you have saved results if you see greater then marginal losses you have likely got your self some degradation

try and find a program called "whocrashed or whosecrashed" can't remember which but it give you little more info about your BSOD.

it will spesify if it a driver or hardware issues, and i've seen ram errors when i've use it in the past so it might be a worthwhile tool.


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> There isn't much "normal" about overclocking volts... each chip is different... mine is an 8350 and will hit 4.2 ghz IBT AVX stable @ 1.28 v... but 4.3 takes 1.32 v.... 1.36v for 4.4.... 1.41 for 4.5 .... 1.45 for 4.6.... 1.53 for 4.8 and a whoping 1.62 to get 5 ghz to start to stablize (about 1.65 to get it to pass IBT AVX) All these are rounded off a bit and will pass ITB AVX standard at least unless otherwise stated. I've seen some on here posting screenshots of chips hitting 5ghz with much less volts than mine...
> 
> edit: I should mention that all these are with LLC on very high... I had it on very high just to avoid vdroop and did produce about an average of .01 voltage spike under full load...


How many runs of IBT do you suggest?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> How many runs of IBT do you suggest?


depends on how "stable" you want it.... if you are serious about stability I would recommend at least 20 runs on very high assuming your cooling can keep up... 4.8 is the highest I can really test, but I have to be honest I haven't run it past 10 runs on very high. If you are planning on folding, bitcoin mining or some other intense task that must be accurate, then I'd stick to the old Prime blend for overnight test.

Again, stability is somewhat subjective due to the fact that true 100% stability is almost impossible... in fact due to intrinsic error rates in other components like memory and hard drives 100% stable is a dream at best lol... but it is good to at least test for 10 runs on very high with IBT AVX found in the first post on this thread.


----------



## vabeachboy0

New toy to play with, GTX 770 with titan cooler. 3DMark 11 run 1.3 ghz 1.212v mem 2090mhz CPU 4.7 @ 1.45 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8021993


----------



## ArconHadron

I'm kinda new to Win 7 myself, but Sysoft sandra reports that "cannot use Large Memory Pages due to lack of priviledges"

That means because I'm using Win7 home, I can't change a certain group policy to use this memory feature.
Has to be done in Win 7 Pro or Ultimate.

Hope this helps


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I'm kinda new to Win 7 myself, but Sysoft sandra reports that "cannot use Large Memory Pages due to lack of priviledges"
> 
> That means because I'm using Win7 home, I can't change a certain group policy to use this memory feature.
> Has to be done in Win 7 Pro or Ultimate.
> 
> Hope this helps


Right click Sandra and run as administrator

ORRR turn off UAC altogether


----------



## ArconHadron

Nope.

See: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366720(v=vs.85).aspx

This is a limitation of the home version. Only supported in enterprise versions.

Did the research already


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> depends on how "stable" you want it.... if you are serious about stability I would recommend at least 20 runs on very high assuming your cooling can keep up... 4.8 is the highest I can really test, but I have to be honest I haven't run it past 10 runs on very high. If you are planning on folding, bitcoin mining or some other intense task that must be accurate, then I'd stick to the old Prime blend for overnight test.
> 
> Again, stability is somewhat subjective due to the fact that true 100% stability is almost impossible... in fact due to intrinsic error rates in other components like memory and hard drives 100% stable is a dream at best lol... but it is good to at least test for 10 runs on very high with IBT AVX found in the first post on this thread.


Thanks, I've always used IBT, but the most I've ever done was 60 runs on high. I'll try very high next


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1youknow*
> 
> Thanks, I've always used IBT, but the most I've ever done was 60 runs on high. I'll try very high next


working up to 10 runs on max is enough for me


----------



## gammaray

so i overclocked the cpu to 4.0Ghz and the temp went up to 60C
at 4.2Ghz it reaches 68C and the thermal limit shuts down the cpu
what you guys think, is 60C normal ? or i should try to re apply thermal paste?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> so i overclocked the cpu to 4.0Ghz and the temp went up to 60C
> at 4.2Ghz it reaches 68C and the thermal limit shuts down the cpu
> what you guys think, is 60C normal ? or i should try to re apply thermal paste?


do you have the thermal shutoff in bios set up ? thermal shutdown is 90c


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, got an issue and since the biggest one is 8350 related here i am lol
> 
> Just woke up to One monitor on but black screen and the other in standby. I wiggled the mouse and nothing. Well the H100i fans where barley spinning, so i touched the Rad, well let's just say Hot.
> 
> So i restarted the PC and got this.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: d1
> BCP1: 0000000000000000
> BCP2: 0000000000000002
> BCP3: 0000000000000001
> BCP4: FFFFF88007A3331B
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> *What does it mean?* Google wasn't much help.
> 
> My 8350 was sitting around at Least 75C+ for over 6 hours, plus my Mobo was at 65C+ also. (The NB/VRM sink was cooler then the CPU Rad) *So you think she is okay?*
> 
> Thanks guys for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bench and test and find out. use something that you have saved results if you see greater then marginal losses you have likely got your self some degradation
> 
> try and find a program called "whocrashed or whosecrashed" can't remember which but it give you little more info about your BSOD.
> 
> it will spesify if it a driver or hardware issues, and i've seen ram errors when i've use it in the past so it might be a worthwhile tool.
Click to expand...

My CB scores went up actually....









So does anyone have an XP on any of the Codes of my BSOD? Rather not wake up to another issue.


----------



## Alastair

So guys. Just a recap.

My FX-8350 is running at 4.8 @ 1.5V. (Which is IDENTICAL to my 8320 by the way)
I run my Base Clock at 300MHz. So obviously a 16x multi for the 4.8GHz.
*I have both my NB and HTT bus at 2700MHz.
NB voltage is at 1.475V
RAM is at 2400MHz CL9 with 1.8V*
From what I have learned thanks to you guys, the combination of 2700MHz NB and 2400MHz RAM is very stressful and can often be what causes instability in an OC.
Temps are merry. 55C core peak 50C constant when playing BF4. Socket peaks at 50C thanks to a VRM fan and a backside fan. Used to reach 70's.

Soon I will be adding my 360mm rad to the loop (I know I have been saying this for AGES but I don't want to add it too my loop until my GPU blocks arrive which should be March sometime.)

I'll post some pics of my DIGI+ settings for my 990FX Pro R2.0 later when I get home. (Screenshots to follow)
But I know a bunch off the top of my head.
CPU Current 140%
NB current 130%
CPU phase: Optimised
VRM Frequency: Is set to highest I think its 400? I know Saberkitties and Crosshair's can go much higher here.
RAM VRM Frequency: Is also maxxed out. I think its 250 or 450?
RAM Phase: Extreme
RAM Current: 130%.

Anyways. I am not going claim stability. I do not have the patience to run hours of Prime. But its stable enough for long stints of gaming so I am all good.
Any tips for me, ONCE I have added my 360mm rad to the loop, to help me reach the BIG FIVE POINT ZERO? I would like to try and maintain my 2700 NB 2400 RAM if possible. Although I am sure 2600 and 2200 will serve me just as well if need be.


----------



## gammaray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you have the thermal shutoff in bios set up ? thermal shutdown is 90c


hmm no, i don't think so, i just thought this is what was happening, cos after a few seconds at 68C the 8 cores actually drop to something like 1.4 ghz and instead of running at 100% they drop at 10% maybe.


----------



## ArconHadron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> hmm no, i don't think so, i just thought this is what was happening, cos after a few seconds at 68C the 8 cores actually drop to something like 1.4 ghz and instead of running at 100% they drop at 10% maybe.


This is your BIOS T. Probe setting doing what is called thermal throttling to protect your CPU.
I recommend leaving it on unless you have cash on hand to get another CPU.

You should be able to find a way to keep things under 62 degrees C, lower voltages or better cooling.

If you're on an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0, as I am, I might be able to give you direct pointers...PM me


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> hmm no, i don't think so, i just thought this is what was happening, cos after a few seconds at 68C the 8 cores actually drop to something like 1.4 ghz and instead of running at 100% they drop at 10% maybe.


rig builder would help


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, got an issue and since the biggest one is 8350 related here i am lol
> 
> Just woke up to One monitor on but black screen and the other in standby. I wiggled the mouse and nothing. Well the H100i fans where barley spinning, so i touched the Rad, well let's just say Hot.
> 
> So i restarted the PC and got this.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: d1
> BCP1: 0000000000000000
> BCP2: 0000000000000002
> BCP3: 0000000000000001
> BCP4: FFFFF88007A3331B
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> *What does it mean?* Google wasn't much help.
> 
> My 8350 was sitting around at Least 75C+ for over 6 hours, plus my Mobo was at 65C+ also. (The NB/VRM sink was cooler then the CPU Rad) *So you think she is okay?*
> 
> Thanks guys for your time.


As 1 user said, download 'whocrashed' to get a reading of the dump file...also download 'SF_Diagnostic_Tool' run from desktopp and zip the folder it releases naming it your user name...then google a bsod support group for your OS and someone will point you in the right direction...

may be of helpp:

The CAUSE of the D1 Bug_Check is shown by all 3 debuggers as NETw5s64.sys which is the Intel WiFi
driver. If it is a built-in device check the System Maker and then Intel Downloads for updated drivers.
If a separate WiFi device check with its maker and then Intel Downloads for updated drivers. See
driver update methods in the troubleshooter and in the next message.

BCCode: D1 0x000000D1

Check these KB's
Stop error when you resume a computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2
from sleep or from hibernation: "STOP: 0x000000D1"
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/978982
Stop error on a Windows Server 2008 R2-based or Windows 7-based computer when the operating
system uses a virtual storport miniport driver to save a dump file or a hibernation file: "0x000000D1"
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2320550

Those and 7 other KB Articles are available
http://support.microsoft.com/search/default.aspx?mode=a&query=0x000000D1&spid=14019&catalog=LCID%3D1033&1033comm=1&res=10

Think Video drivers mainly though it can be others. See the driver section in my generic bluescreen
troubleshooting methods below. BIOS, low level chipset drivers and antivirus/antispyway/security
programs can also cause this. Check the troubleshooter and when you get to the driver and memory testing sections refer to the generic methods in next message and then return to the troubleshooter
if needed.

Cause
A driver tried to access an address that is pageable (or that is completely invalid) while the IRQL was too high.
This bug check is usually caused by drivers that have used improper addresses.
If the first parameter has the same value as the fourth parameter, and the third parameter indicates an execute operation, this bug check was likely caused by a driver that was trying to execute code when the code itself was paged out. Possible causes for the page fault include the following:
The function was marked as pageable and was running at an elevated IRQL (which includes obtaining a lock).
The function call was made to a function in another driver, and that driver was unloaded.
The function was called by using a function pointer that was an invalid pointer.
BCCode: d1 0x000000d1 <-- read this link
http://www.faultwire.com/solutions-fatal_error/DRIVER-IRQL-NOT-LESS-OR-EQUAL-0x000000D1-*1210.html?order=votes

if running win7 ^

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/blue-screen-error-bccode-d1-windows-7-64-bit/803905d1-1d49-45c7-a118-50c69348f487

would recommend removing any image tools (daemon tools ect) and ruunning memtest86

good luck!


----------



## Nandorr10

Helo!









I have bought a new computer with an FX 8320 cpu + Scythe mugen 4 cooler and an ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 motherboard.
I tried to overclock the cpu, it was doesn't matter, the cpu is stable. But I think the temperatures are not good.



It's OK? I think the "CPU" temp is too high, but the core temps are OK.
What should I check? The "CPU" or the "core" temps?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nandorr10*
> 
> Helo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought a new computer with an FX 8320 cpu + Scythe mugen 4 cooler and an ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 motherboard.
> I tried to overclock the cpu, it was doesn't matter, the cpu is stable. But I think the temperatures are not good.
> 
> picture.jpg 582k .jpg file
> 
> 
> It's OK? I think the "CPU" temp is too high, but the core temps are OK.
> What should I check? The "CPU" or the "core" temps?


You want to be checking the core temps and at 52c, your fine... Believe 72c is your max core temp (if 8320 runs same temm guidelines as 8350?)
Recommend you download HWiNFO64 to gain more accurate readings though


----------



## Nandorr10

Thank you!

I have another question: What is the "CPU" temp?



How could it be lower?


----------



## Woundingchaney

Well I have been running my 8350 at 4.7 for about a year now. Within the year I am looking at upgrading my current build to crossfire higher end gpus. Do you guys think my cpu will be up to the task or am I also looking at going the intel route for a cpu upgrade?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nandorr10*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I have another question: What is the "CPU" temp?
> 
> 
> 
> How could it be lower?


Cpu temp will be socket temp and is norm around 10c higher than core.... margin may differ under stress... but you should also take into account that the readings wont be very accurate until possibly the 50c+ range...anything under, take very lightly.

Reduce cpu temp with a fan on the back of mb...not sure of any other way but at these temps you seem fine...

If your still finding your clock speed, you want to turn off certain bios features that reduce core voltage etc.. There are clocking guidelines for this


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Well I have been running my 8350 at 4.7 for about a year now. Within the year I am looking at upgrading my current build to crossfire higher end gpus. Do you guys think my cpu will be up to the task or am I also looking at going the intel route for a cpu upgrade?


I'm running 2xhd7970 with an 8350 @ 4.7...all seems lardee-daaa


----------



## SandyClaws

Hi there,

2 months ago i exchanged my Q6600 G0 for an FX 8320 with these componentens: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, 8gig G.Skill [email protected] and a EKL Alpenföhn K2. Powered with an Bequiet! Pure Power L8 CM.

I've overclocked it to [email protected] (Load Line [email protected]) and want to go to 4.4. But I want to overclock the bus a bit too.

Can someone tell me how to overclock the system bus? Its a bit different then on my ASUS P5Q-VM, where i could just push my FSB from 266 to 400 MHz without extra voltage increase. Increased the bus voltage a bit from 1.1 to 1.2, because i somehow had problems with the system, like bluescreens while watching videos or so.

It would be nice to know how the ratios work, like 400MHz on the 775 was 1600 real and how i should set the RAM to get it still working on 1866MHz. I dont quite understand the new UEFI yet^^

Thanks for the help !


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 2 months ago i exchanged my Q6600 G0 for an FX 8320 with these componentens: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, 8gig G.Skill [email protected] and a EKL Alpenföhn K2. Powered with an Bequiet! Pure Power L8 CM.
> 
> I've overclocked it to [email protected] (Load Line [email protected]) and want to go to 4.4. But I want to overclock the bus a bit too.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to overclock the system bus? Its a bit different then on my ASUS P5Q-VM, where i could just push my FSB from 266 to 400 MHz without extra voltage increase. Increased the bus voltage a bit from 1.1 to 1.2, because i somehow had problems with the system, like bluescreens while watching videos or so.
> 
> It would be nice to know how the ratios work, like 400MHz on the 775 was 1600 real and how i should set the RAM to get it still working on 1866MHz. I dont quite understand the new UEFI yet^^
> 
> Thanks for the help !


First of all, that will get you to 4.7 Easily and what are the full system specs? The default bus is is 200, multiply it by 20+ and you get your CPU clock speed, then set your memory in the drop down menu to its rated 1866MHz. For a start, try 4.4GHz (22 Multiplier)@1.4V LLC High, 130% Current, C1E, HPC Enabled, C6 Disabled, APM and CoolnQuiet disabled. From there, go 4.6GHz (23 Multi), 1.45V, everything else same as above. If its stable, try 4.7 at 1.48V. Set it in AI Suite II to go 100% CPU fan by 50C...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammaray*
> 
> so i overclocked the cpu to 4.0Ghz and the temp went up to 60C
> at 4.2Ghz it reaches 68C and the thermal limit shuts down the cpu
> what you guys think, is 60C normal ? or i should try to re apply thermal paste?


I don't know if you're using an AIO or air cooler but the socket temps on that clock are a result of the power draw from a 6 phase board feeding an eight core FX. Your core package temps appeared to be in the 40s which look good. Acouple of recommendations would be to get some airflow going on the VRM section and also behind the Motherborad if possible.. I started with this same board and a ThermalTake AIO and that's what I did and dropped that temp by 10°c

I have to figure out how to attach pics and I will


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> First of all, that will get you to 4.7 Easily and what are the full system specs? The default bus is is 200, multiply it by 20+ and you get your CPU clock speed, then set your memory in the drop down menu to its rated 1866MHz. For a start, try 4.4GHz (22 Multiplier)@1.4V LLC High, 130% Current, C1E, HPC Enabled, C6 Disabled, APM and CoolnQuiet disabled. From there, go 4.6GHz (23 Multi), 1.45V, everything else same as above. If its stable, try 4.7 at 1.48V. Set it in AI Suite II to go 100% CPU fan by 50C...


Thanks for the quick reply









this is my system, dont mind that it says 4.4, ive pushed a bit lower now since i had some bluescreens. http://www.sysprofile.de/id180915

My cooler cant handle more than 1.3v, the temps are rising above 65 degrees celcius when using OCCT, dont want to stress it too much when converting/rendering stuff. Had it @4.4 with 1.3V, LLC ultra high which ended up 1.32v under load (HWinfo). Ill try the bus speed with 220 MHz and let it run for an hour, see if its stable. If it is, ill let it run 6 hrs to be sure it will be stable. Hate it when it comes to bluescreens, since i use my computer every day i need to know that its stable ^^ Had everything already done, but i dont use AI Suite anymore because i somethimes had weird problems with windows because of it. All changes are made in the bios









Ill now push the bus a bit, to 220MHz& leave it on 1.12V.

Case fans will go at full speed if the mainboard exceeds 45C, CPU will be at 100% cooling when it exceeds 50C.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my system, dont mind that it says 4.4, ive pushed a bit lower now since i had some bluescreens. http://www.sysprofile.de/id180915
> 
> My cooler cant handle more than 1.3v, the temps are rising above 65 degrees celcius when using OCCT, dont want to stress it too much when converting/rendering stuff. Had it @4.4 with 1.3V, LLC ultra high which ended up 1.32v under load (HWinfo). Ill try the bus speed with 220 MHz and let it run for an hour, see if its stable. If it is, ill let it run 6 hrs to be sure it will be stable. Hate it when it comes to bluescreens, since i use my computer every day i need to know that its stable ^^ Had everything already done, but i dont use AI Suite anymore because i somethimes had weird problems with windows because of it. All changes are made in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill now push the bus a bit, to 220MHz& leave it on 1.12V.
> 
> Case fans will go at full speed if the mainboard exceeds 45C, CPU will be at 100% cooling when it exceeds 50C.


Must be a bad mount, repaste and follow instructions thoroughly its D14-grade. Seriously, look! 1.3V is crazy low, unless you have a golden chip, bring it up to like 1.4V.. If you have a low voltage, temps tend to get quite high as well!
http://www.technews.lt/userfiles/K2Load.png


----------



## gammaray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know if you're using an AIO or air cooler but the socket temps on that clock are a result of the power draw from a 6 phase board feeding an eight core FX. Your core package temps appeared to be in the 40s which look good. Acouple of recommendations would be to get some airflow going on the VRM section and also behind the Motherborad if possible.. I started with this same board and a ThermalTake AIO and that's what I did and dropped that temp by 10°c


wow, thank you, but i am not willing to go thru all this hassle just to OC to 4.2Ghz. i will re-apply thermal paste just to make sure and if that doesn't do it, i will leave it at 3.5Ghz undervolted to 1.20v for now.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know if you're using an AIO or air cooler but the socket temps on that clock are a result of the power draw from a 6 phase board feeding an eight core FX. Your core package temps appeared to be in the 40s which look good. Acouple of recommendations would be to get some airflow going on the VRM section and also behind the Motherborad if possible.. I started with this same board and a ThermalTake AIO and that's what I did and dropped that temp by 10°c


I also have the same 6-phase board, so I guess I'll be installing some VRM cooling too.


----------



## 331149

I just slapped on an NH-D14. Not only does it provide exceptional cooling for the CPU, it also provides a huge amount of airflow for the vrm heatsink, plus is super silent. Win/win.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> I just slapped on an NH-D14. Not only does it provide exceptional cooling for the CPU, it also provides a huge amount of airflow for the vrm heatsink, plus is super silent. Win/win.


Guess I'll go for a D14 too. It's cheaper than watercooling and seems to be better.


----------



## Melcar

Have the itch to change RAM. It's between:
ADATA XPG 2133MHz
http://www.pcaccesorios.com.mx/detalles_Memoria-DDR316GB-2133Mhz-ADATA-XPG-AX3U2133W8G10-DR,3132,81,18.htm

Kingston HyperX Beast 2133MHz
http://www.pcaccesorios.com.mx/detalles_Memoria-DDR3-16GB-2133Mhz-Kingston-HyperX-Beast-KHX21C11T3K2-16X,3140,80,18.htm

The ADATA is cheaper, slightly better timings, and low profile heatspreaders that won't interfere with my CPU cooler when I decide to add another pair for 32GB.
The Kingston sticks are more expensive, have tall heatspreaders that will interfere with my Frio unless I change coolers, but run at slightly lower voltage. Reviews claim they are decent overclockers.

What do you guys recommend for my sig rig?


----------



## an65001

Go with the ADATA. Kingston RAM doesn't seem to run at full speed properly on AMD boards.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Go with the ADATA. Kingston RAM doesn't seem to run at full speed properly on AMD boards.


Seems fine here! Just rebooted from a 6hr memtest86...running beast at 2133mhz on a chvz @ 1.7v.....BUT why not Ripjaw Gskill? If I could choose again!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231468


----------



## Doba

Hey guys, having an issue with my OC, starting at 4.4 (220x20), while running prime95, after 6 minutes the temp raises to 50deg C. and the multiplier auto changes to 7

Ive done some reading and guys suggested to enable HPC and Disable AMD APM .. I did both and still no luck

From what I know the temps are still on the safe side, as they should be with my thermalright ultra 120 cooler with a 2000RPM fan

although I couldnt run prime because of this multiplier issue, I did game for 2 hrs and the max cpu temp is only 40 deg C... I idle at ~26

any ideas on this multiplier issue?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Well I have been running my 8350 at 4.7 for about a year now. Within the year I am looking at upgrading my current build to crossfire higher end gpus. Do you guys think my cpu will be up to the task or am I also looking at going the intel route for a cpu upgrade?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 2xhd7970 with an 8350 @ 4.7...all seems lardee-daaa
Click to expand...

i am running quadfire fine and so is red1776
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> I just slapped on an NH-D14. Not only does it provide exceptional cooling for the CPU, it also provides a huge amount of airflow for the vrm heatsink, plus is super silent. Win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll go for a D14 too. It's cheaper than watercooling and seems to be better.
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

yea... no


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> I just slapped on an NH-D14. Not only does it provide exceptional cooling for the CPU, it also provides a huge amount of airflow for the vrm heatsink, plus is super silent. Win/win.


I had the nhd14 on my 8320, and when I had tried to clock it past 4.8 ghz, this beast wouldn't keep the chip cool. I don't know how. I even re-mounted 3 times


----------



## Kalistoval

So after round 4 days off tryn to fix my phantek's plate thingy that broke of when I guess I over tightened it the new chip I bought from microcenter has a vid of 1.2875 v and can do 4ghz at that vcore. Im going to end up selling this phanteks cooler and replace it with either a H100i/100 or Seidon 240m or more than likely kraken x60


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So after round 4 days off tryn to fix my phantek's plate thingy that broke of when I guess I over tightened it the new chip I bought from microcenter has a vid of 1.2875 v and can do 4ghz at that vcore. Im going to end up selling this phanteks cooler and replace it with either a H100i/100 or Seidon 240m or more than likely kraken x60


get the h220/varient or h220x, because you know you will want to expand once you start to oc and hit your limits !


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> get the h220/varient or h220x, because you know you will want to expand once you start to oc and hit your limits !


Isnt the Seidon 240m nearly the same specs as the Glacer 240L that is a varient of the H220 the seidon is coming in at $108 after taxes. Lol at the reviews on newegg I just need a cooler with superb craftsman ship shakes my head at the seidon reviews


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> get the h220/varient or h220x, because you know you will want to expand once you start to oc and hit your limits !
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt the Seidon 240m nearly the same specs as the Glacer 240L that is a varient of the H220 the seidon is coming in at $108 after taxes
Click to expand...

no it is an asteck or a coolit unit


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Guess I'll go for a D14 too. It's cheaper than watercooling and seems to be better.


Air is waaay cheaper plus it is way quieter, and with most 8xxx peaking at 4.7-4.8 it is just right. Water cooling cost 6 times as much. Is it worth that for 200mhz?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Guess I'll go for a D14 too. It's cheaper than watercooling and seems to be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Air is waaay cheaper plus it is way quieter, and with most 8xxx peaking at 4.7-4.8 it is just right. Water cooling cost 6 times as much. Is it worth that for 200mhz?
Click to expand...

HUH ? air is way quieter? idk where you get your infos from


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HUH ? air is way quieter? idk where you get your infos from


I'd say they are about the same most of the time. Either way it's only going to be as loud as the fans you are using.


----------



## miklkit

From my ears and from other's comments. All of those fans blowing air through the radiator are loud!


----------



## zila

Not if you choose the right fans and know how to set them. I'm using Ultra Kaze 3Ks on an H220 and it's silent in here.


----------



## miklkit

140X38 Silverstones on air and 120X25 Silverstone and Corsairs on liquid with all of them right out of the box. They are all quiet at idle but when stress testing the liquid cooling can be heard in the other room.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ya know not everyone runs they fans full tilt eh?


----------



## an65001

So for my rig, would an H100i, H80i, or Noctua NH-D14 suit me better?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> So for my rig, would an H100i, H80i, or Noctua NH-D14 suit me better?


I just recently went for the H80i

I wanted a stable 4.8 OC and that's what I got. Max socket temp 57deg and core 48deg.

Bearing in mind I have low ambient temps that will be helping.

I've managed to get it to 5ghz. Ran prime95 with core temps around 60deg, but IBT failed at that overclock.

If you really want to push the cpu, then out of those three, the H100i would be the best option in my opinion.


----------



## tehsys

Hi,

Guys, what am I messing up here? The system seems stable but my voltages are way too low for this frequency, it doesn't seem like it's throttling. IBT and IBT AVX on 10x very high passes just fine. BF3, Dota 2, Hawken is stable, I'm using it like this like 3 days ago. Prime fails instantly though. Any idea what is going on here?

My system: AMD FX-8320 | NOCTUA NH-D14 | ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 | 2 x 4 GB Kingston BLU 1600 MHz CL9 | GIGABYTE R9 270X 2GB | FSP Raider 550W | Asus Xonar DG | OCZ Agility 3 120GB | Bitfenix Merc Alpha



The IBT just passed is the standard one, and I'm currently running ibt avx from the first post of this thread.


----------



## Alastair

For the new guys to the Club.

Rule of thumb.
4.3 on stock or budget air like CM Hyper 212
4.4-4.5 on decent single tower air.
4.6-4.7 Double tower, Single rad AIO
4.8-5.0 High quality Dual rad AIO. Swiftec H220, (Corsair H100I tends to top out at 4.9) CM Glacier or Nepton.
5.0+ Custom water cooling loop


----------



## gammaray

So i used the autotune overclock extreme feature of asus suite and it overclocked my 8320 to 4.2Ghz stable into prime 95 with lower temp, lol.

i guess i'm all set



I also made 2 batch files for those who are tired of opening their softwares manually all the times!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Hey guys, got an issue and since the biggest one is 8350 related here i am lol
> 
> Just woke up to One monitor on but black screen and the other in standby. I wiggled the mouse and nothing. Well the H100i fans where barley spinning, so i touched the Rad, well let's just say Hot.
> 
> So i restarted the PC and got this.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: d1
> BCP1: 0000000000000000
> BCP2: 0000000000000002
> BCP3: 0000000000000001
> BCP4: FFFFF88007A3331B
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> *What does it mean?* Google wasn't much help.
> 
> My 8350 was sitting around at Least 75C+ for over 6 hours, plus my Mobo was at 65C+ also. (The NB/VRM sink was cooler then the CPU Rad) *So you think she is okay?*
> 
> Thanks guys for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As 1 user said, download 'whocrashed' to get a reading of the dump file...also download 'SF_Diagnostic_Tool' run from desktopp and zip the folder it releases naming it your user name...then google a bsod support group for your OS and someone will point you in the right direction...
> 
> may be of helpp:
> 
> The CAUSE of the D1 Bug_Check is shown by all 3 debuggers as NETw5s64.sys which is the Intel WiFi
> driver. If it is a built-in device check the System Maker and then Intel Downloads for updated drivers.
> If a separate WiFi device check with its maker and then Intel Downloads for updated drivers. See
> driver update methods in the troubleshooter and in the next message.
> 
> BCCode: D1 0x000000D1
> 
> Check these KB's
> Stop error when you resume a computer that is running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2
> from sleep or from hibernation: "STOP: 0x000000D1"
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/978982
> Stop error on a Windows Server 2008 R2-based or Windows 7-based computer when the operating
> system uses a virtual storport miniport driver to save a dump file or a hibernation file: "0x000000D1"
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2320550
> 
> Those and 7 other KB Articles are available
> http://support.microsoft.com/search/default.aspx?mode=a&query=0x000000D1&spid=14019&catalog=LCID%3D1033&1033comm=1&res=10
> 
> Think Video drivers mainly though it can be others. See the driver section in my generic bluescreen
> troubleshooting methods below. BIOS, low level chipset drivers and antivirus/antispyway/security
> programs can also cause this. Check the troubleshooter and when you get to the driver and memory testing sections refer to the generic methods in next message and then return to the troubleshooter
> if needed.
> 
> Cause
> A driver tried to access an address that is pageable (or that is completely invalid) while the IRQL was too high.
> This bug check is usually caused by drivers that have used improper addresses.
> If the first parameter has the same value as the fourth parameter, and the third parameter indicates an execute operation, this bug check was likely caused by a driver that was trying to execute code when the code itself was paged out. Possible causes for the page fault include the following:
> The function was marked as pageable and was running at an elevated IRQL (which includes obtaining a lock).
> The function call was made to a function in another driver, and that driver was unloaded.
> The function was called by using a function pointer that was an invalid pointer.
> BCCode: d1 0x000000d1 <-- read this link
> http://www.faultwire.com/solutions-fatal_error/DRIVER-IRQL-NOT-LESS-OR-EQUAL-0x000000D1-*1210.html?order=votes
> 
> if running win7 ^
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/blue-screen-error-bccode-d1-windows-7-64-bit/803905d1-1d49-45c7-a118-50c69348f487
> 
> would recommend removing any image tools (daemon tools ect) and ruunning memtest86
> 
> good luck!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. I just thought i would ask in here to see if it was AMD/Overclock related issue, in addition to asking about my 8350 lol

I will dig further, thanks again.


----------



## Egoim

Got bored some Time ago...
Seems like my sample is not too bad



Might be able to push it further

Some undervoltage works just fine too

It was actually 1.08V all the time during the cinebench, i just worked my way down from 1,15v via software ^^

Egoim


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehsys*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Guys, what am I messing up here? The system seems stable but my voltages are way too low for this frequency, it doesn't seem like it's throttling. IBT and IBT AVX on 10x very high passes just fine. BF3, Dota 2, Hawken is stable, I'm using it like this like 3 days ago. Prime fails instantly though. Any idea what is going on here?
> 
> My system: AMD FX-8320 | NOCTUA NH-D14 | ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 | 2 x 4 GB Kingston BLU 1600 MHz CL9 | GIGABYTE R9 270X 2GB | FSP Raider 550W | Asus Xonar DG | OCZ Agility 3 120GB | Bitfenix Merc Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> The IBT just passed is the standard one, and I'm currently running ibt avx from the first post of this thread.


Not enough Vcore... keep bumping up until stable in p95.... cant understand how this would pass ibt


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Thank you very much. I just thought i would ask in here to see if it was AMD/Overclock related issue, in addition to asking about my 8350 lol
> 
> I will dig further, thanks again.


Just remove your OC and run without for a few days...if you dont get a BSOD, then you know its OC related...If OC related, it could be 1 of 2 things not enough volts, or bad ram timings


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Thank you very much. I just thought i would ask in here to see if it was AMD/Overclock related issue, in addition to asking about my 8350 lol
> 
> I will dig further, thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remove your OC and run without for a few days...if you dont get a BSOD, then you know its OC related...If OC related, it could be 1 of 2 things not enough volts, or bad ram timings
Click to expand...

That's the thing, the OC was good for weeks and just one time this happened and hasn't happened since.


----------



## antikondor

My FX-8320 has so far been the most interesting chip I have ever tried to OC on air, I run into issues I have never experienced before and it is a fun experience.
Anyway, first to get the specs out of the way
Asus M5A97 PRO
FX-8320 @ 19x250Mhz for 24/7 use
Noctua NH-D14
MSI GTX 660 TwinFrozr 2gb
4x4gb gskill 1333 9-9-9-24 [email protected] 1666 9-9-9-24
RAID 0 2xWD HDD 500GB 7200RPM SATA3 16mb
Chieftec A-80 750W CTG-750C PSU
Zalman Z3 Plus case 5x arctic cooling F12 fans

This is the highest bechstable I have gotten so far, but it runs into tehrmal throtling due to socket temp in ling stress tests
http://valid.canardpc.com/wagu1g

Some ghetto rigging later with the aid of the magic of zip ties, managed to get rid of the socket temp issue, but now i hit cpu thermal shutdown, though that was at a higher vcore than in the CPUZ validation screen thingy


http://imgur.com/gu6tJaM



Right now I am at work so can't take screenshots that are actually current, but when I get home will try to rig something that will allow me to close the case up again and get some proper stability testing and bechmarks. I might have hit jackpot in the silicon lottery and 5.0 looks feasible with this cooler.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikondor*
> 
> My FX-8320 has so far been the most interesting chip I have ever tried to OC on air, I run into issues I have never experienced before and it is a fun experience.
> Anyway, first to get the specs out of the way
> Asus M5A97 PRO
> FX-8320 @ 19x250Mhz for 24/7 use
> Noctua NH-D14
> MSI GTX 660 TwinFrozr 2gb
> 4x4gb gskill 1333 9-9-9-24 [email protected] 1666 9-9-9-24
> RAID 0 2xWD HDD 500GB 7200RPM SATA3 16mb
> Chieftec A-80 750W CTG-750C PSU
> Zalman Z3 Plus case 5x arctic cooling F12 fans
> 
> This is the highest bechstable I have gotten so far, but it runs into tehrmal throtling due to socket temp in ling stress tests
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wagu1g
> 
> Some ghetto rigging later with the aid of the magic of zip ties, managed to get rid of the socket temp issue, but now i hit cpu thermal shutdown, though that was at a higher vcore than in the CPUZ validation screen thingy
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gu6tJaM
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am at work so can't take screenshots that are actually current, but when I get home will try to rig something that will allow me to close the case up again and get some proper stability testing and bechmarks. I might have hit jackpot in the silicon lottery and 5.0 looks feasible with this cooler.


5g @ 1.45 vcore.... stable?!


----------



## antikondor

Bios setting was 1.475, after getting LLC settings correctly calibrated it stayed at 1.464 but I didn't get to run a proper stabiltiy test because the thermal throtling issue poped up under Prime95, it kept runing for 10 hours so for gaming and everyday use it is fine, but not really continuous 5ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> 5g @ 1.45 vcore.... stable?!


Even I can boot and bench that low, but benches are not full stable, or even close to it, and he's hit a thermal wall already.


----------



## antikondor

Well, i hit the thermal wall at 1.5 vcore for the cpu itself, the earlier socket temp thermal wall was without adtional cooling on the backplate. I haven't had the time yet to try that at a lower vcore, anyway 5.0 at 1.475 in bios was more than just benchstable. I could do anything from gaming to video encoding without any issues at all, but when running Prime95 the processor did thermalt throtling without becoming unstable. I'll keep poking at it when I get some more time


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikondor*
> 
> My FX-8320 has so far been the most interesting chip I have ever tried to OC on air, I run into issues I have never experienced before and it is a fun experience.
> Anyway, first to get the specs out of the way
> Asus M5A97 PRO
> FX-8320 @ 19x250Mhz for 24/7 use
> Noctua NH-D14
> MSI GTX 660 TwinFrozr 2gb
> 4x4gb gskill 1333 9-9-9-24 [email protected] 1666 9-9-9-24
> RAID 0 2xWD HDD 500GB 7200RPM SATA3 16mb
> Chieftec A-80 750W CTG-750C PSU
> Zalman Z3 Plus case 5x arctic cooling F12 fans
> 
> This is the highest bechstable I have gotten so far, but it runs into tehrmal throtling due to socket temp in ling stress tests
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wagu1g
> 
> Some ghetto rigging later with the aid of the magic of zip ties, managed to get rid of the socket temp issue, but now i hit cpu thermal shutdown, though that was at a higher vcore than in the CPUZ validation screen thingy
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gu6tJaM
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am at work so can't take screenshots that are actually current, but when I get home will try to rig something that will allow me to close the case up again and get some proper stability testing and bechmarks. I might have hit jackpot in the silicon lottery and 5.0 looks feasible with this cooler.


Your motherboard is holding you back. 970's are deemed insufficient for the 83XX chips due to their weak power phase circuitry. Also the highest 24/7 on the NH-D14 is around the 4.7-4.8 region. If you want 5 you will have to go custom water or Swiftec H220 or similar.


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Must be a bad mount, repaste and follow instructions thoroughly its D14-grade. Seriously, look! 1.3V is crazy low, unless you have a golden chip, bring it up to like 1.4V.. If you have a low voltage, temps tend to get quite high as well!
> http://www.technews.lt/userfiles/K2Load.png


This just make me thinking. I was unsure for quite a long time, because the user manual is a bit like this.
Turned of the small fan (120mm) at the front. Temp didnt change much from before, 52 degrees celcius. At 4.1GHZ, 1.2Vcore, LLC High. Used some sort of sticky thermal paste from the brand Manhatten, from the local computer store here. Gotta support someone









Bus speed went up to 220MHz. Ill try your tip now and change the speed to [email protected], LLC High and 130% current. [email protected], because bus is already at 220. If the test fails ill first lower the bus speed, want to try it out ^^


----------



## SandyClaws

Doesnt seem to go well. Exceeded 70 degrees celcuis, which automatically stops OCCT. CPU is idling around 45 degrees, even with CnC disabled it regulates the frequency of the CPU. Quite annoying.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Hey guys, having an issue with my OC, starting at 4.4 (220x20), while running prime95, after 6 minutes the temp raises to 50deg C. and the multiplier auto changes to 7
> 
> Ive done some reading and guys suggested to enable HPC and Disable AMD APM .. I did both and still no luck
> 
> From what I know the temps are still on the safe side, as they should be with my thermalright ultra 120 cooler with a 2000RPM fan
> 
> although I couldnt run prime because of this multiplier issue, I did game for 2 hrs and the max cpu temp is only 40 deg C... I idle at ~26
> 
> any ideas on this multiplier issue?


If you've disabled APM and it's still throttling I would say it's your board that's overheating., you weren't specific about what temp is 50c. I would check your case aiflow and airflow around the VRM.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you've disabled APM and it's still throttling I would say it's your board that's overheating., you weren't specific about what temp is 50c. I would check your case aiflow and airflow around the VRM.


You point out the one problem I have and thats case airflow.. I have an old ghetto setup, modified mid tower with side open cause cooler too big lol.. so I imagine airflow not so great.. and yes the 50c was CPU.. not sure my monitor specified mobo temp.. have to check

but thanks i'll have to look into this


----------



## ArconHadron

What Fans are people using on the backside of their motherboards?

I am using a Corsair 200R so I have limited space.

Also, can anyone provide voltage guidelines for LLC and NB for the M5A99 PRO R2.0?

Got My Rig to 4.9Ghz on Silverstone Tundra TD03, did a stable CINEBENCH 15,
but during 3DMark 11 tests with the CPU AND GTX770 (overclocked) under full load, it would crash the app, but return safely to desktop.

Is it also possible that I'm browning out the CX600 with both GFX card and CPU under extreme OC conditions?

Thanks!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

why they hell is the m5a97 so bloody popular??? overclockers shouldn't use this board.. there has been ONE person to get a decent over clock on them. everyone else has issues here.

that + cheap single tower coolers? bleh...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> What Fans are people using on the backside of their motherboards?
> 
> I am using a Corsair 200R so I have limited space.
> 
> Also, can anyone provide voltage guidelines for LLC and NB for the M5A99 PRO R2.0?
> 
> Got My Rig to 4.9Ghz on Silverstone Tundra TD03, did a stable CINEBENCH 15,
> but during 3DMark 11 tests with the CPU AND GTX770 (overclocked) under full load, it would crash the app, but return safely to desktop.
> 
> Is it also possible that I'm browning out the CX600 with both GFX card and CPU under extreme OC conditions?
> 
> Thanks!


what ever fan fits.. however Fractal's 60mm r2 case fan would be my go too.

computer restore... the link is in the first page of the thread first post even....

ditch that ripple monster of a PSU. (check my rigs I have one) it was limiting my GPU and CPU overclocking with wattage to spare. (8350 + gtx 580)


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> This just make me thinking. I was unsure for quite a long time, because the user manual is a bit like this.
> Turned of the small fan (120mm) at the front. Temp didnt change much from before, 52 degrees celcius. At 4.1GHZ, 1.2Vcore, LLC High. Used some sort of sticky thermal paste from the brand Manhatten, from the local computer store here. Gotta support someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bus speed went up to 220MHz. Ill try your tip now and change the speed to [email protected], LLC High and 130% current. [email protected], because bus is already at 220. If the test fails ill first lower the bus speed, want to try it out ^^


Maybe try up the voltage a lot and turn of LLC...1 user suggested I try this and surprisingly core temps have dropped slightly... im running 4.7ghz @ 1.56v core I think... no LLC


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> This just make me thinking. I was unsure for quite a long time, because the user manual is a bit like this.
> Turned of the small fan (120mm) at the front. Temp didnt change much from before, 52 degrees celcius. At 4.1GHZ, 1.2Vcore, LLC High. Used some sort of sticky thermal paste from the brand Manhatten, from the local computer store here. Gotta support someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bus speed went up to 220MHz. Ill try your tip now and change the speed to [email protected], LLC High and 130% current. [email protected], because bus is already at 220. If the test fails ill first lower the bus speed, want to try it out ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try up the voltage a lot and turn of LLC...1 user suggested I try this and surprisingly core temps have dropped slightly... im running 4.7ghz @ 1.56v core I think... no LLC
Click to expand...

That guy is a quack , overclocking without LLC? 
lol


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why they hell is the m5a97 so bloody popular??? overclockers shouldn't use this board.. there has been ONE person to get a decent over clock on them. everyone else has issues here.
> 
> that + cheap single tower coolers? bleh...


Lol, I would not recommend doing any huge OC's on a 970 board... Especially an FX 8320/8350. My board is the min I would recommend with doing some small-mid oc's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why they hell is the m5a97 so bloody popular??? overclockers shouldn't use this board.. there has been ONE person to get a decent over clock on them. everyone else has issues here.
> 
> that + cheap single tower coolers? bleh...


I feel your pain, just disappear for a few weeks, its totally random but i feel better for it

haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That guy is a quack , overclocking without LLC?
> lol


The LLc master

We are all your padawans


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why they hell is the m5a97 so bloody popular??? overclockers shouldn't use this board.. there has been ONE person to get a decent over clock on them. everyone else has issues here.
> 
> that + cheap single tower coolers? bleh...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, just disappear for a few weeks, its totally random but i feel better for it
> 
> haha
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That guy is a quack , overclocking without LLC?
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The LLc master
> 
> We are all your padawans
Click to expand...

Hehehe


----------



## an65001

Overclocking that much on a 970 is never recommended. The chipset is still an entry/mainstream level set, not an enthusiasts one like the 990X/990FX.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why they hell is the m5a97 so bloody popular??? overclockers shouldn't use this board.. there has been ONE person to get a decent over clock on them. everyone else has issues here.
> 
> that + cheap single tower coolers? bleh...


Cheap !! Initially untill they need a new board or blow it up and take a few things with it. This is the reason WalMart does so well.


----------



## antikondor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Your motherboard is holding you back. 970's are deemed insufficient for the 83XX chips due to their weak power phase circuitry. Also the highest 24/7 on the NH-D14 is around the 4.7-4.8 region. If you want 5 you will have to go custom water or Swiftec H220 or similar.


How do you figure my motherboard is holding me back?
I mean, haven't had any issues with vdroop under load when I got LLC settigns fine tuned, had 4.7 stable with a hyper 212 evo before I managed to get my hands on a D14, havent had mcuh time to mess around with things since then. Temperatures have been the limiting factor so far and even there I have some flexibility since I have some miscelaneous components on hand, jsut haven't had time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why they hell is the m5a97 so bloody popular??? overclockers shouldn't use this board.. there has been ONE person to get a decent over clock on them. everyone else has issues here.
> 
> that + cheap single tower coolers? bleh...


Not all m5a97 boards are equal, some are 4+1 powerp hase designs with no VRM cooling while others are 6+2 with VRM heatsinks. There is also the bang for buck issue and availability, Hell, I would love to get my hands on a seriously high end board, but none were available at anything approacing reasonable prices when I got the current M5A97 PRO I am runing now and since the board has not been a problem havent been able to justify an upgrade, though I am concidering one now, but for SLI support reasons, a second 660 is very tempting.
and [email protected] vcore is not decent?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikondor*
> 
> quote name="Alastair" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/31400#post_21849383"]
> Your motherboard is holding you back. 970's are deemed insufficient for the 83XX chips due to their weak power phase circuitry. Also the highest 24/7 on the NH-D14 is around the 4.7-4.8 region. If you want 5 you will have to go custom water or Swiftec H220 or similar.


How do you figure my motherboard is holding me back?
I mean, haven't had any issues with vdroop under load when I got LLC settigns fine tuned, had 4.7 stable with a hyper 212 evo before I managed to get my hands on a D14, havent had mcuh time to mess around with things since then. Temperatures have been the limiting factor so far and even there I have some flexibility since I have some miscelaneous components on hand, jsut haven't had time.
[

Not all m5a97 boards are equal, some are 4+1 powerp hase designs with no VRM cooling while others are 6+2 with VRM heatsinks. There is also the bang for buck issue and availability, Hell, I would love to get my hands on a seriously high end board, but none were available at anything approacing reasonable prices when I got the current M5A97 PRO I am runing now and since the board has not been a problem havent been able to justify an upgrade, though I am concidering one now, but for SLI support reasons, a second 660 is very tempting.
and [email protected] vcore is not decent?[/quote]

$.75 is a decent OC if it's stable. The problem I have seen over and over again is the 6+2 phase boards cannot supply enough "stable" power for FX 8xxx CPU's over a certain point. Typically they top out at 4.5-4.6 G P95 blend stable. They also get very hot trying to supply that voltage to these power hungy CPUs. You may have been lucky and gotten a very good CPU that takes a bit less voltage or you may not be completely stable and may possibly overheat if you try to run P95 blend for a couple of hours.


----------



## The Andoxico

Got an 8350 with a 990FXA-UD3 mobo, just gotta get a video card and I can start benchmarking


----------



## antikondor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> $.75 is a decent OC if it's stable. The problem I have seen over and over again is the 6+2 phase boards cannot supply enough "stable" power for FX 8xxx CPU's over a certain point. Typically they top out at 4.5-4.6 G P95 blend stable. They also get very hot trying to supply that voltage to these power hungy CPUs. You may have been lucky and gotten a very good CPU that takes a bit less voltage or you may not be completely stable and may possibly overheat if you try to run P95 blend for a couple of hours.


I could run P95 blend for 10 hours at [email protected] vcore with a 212 evo. [email protected] vcore with the D14 for about 7 horus while I slept and [email protected] with the d14 for 11 horus, but the last result was with thermal throtling due to too high socet temp, when I set a 120mm fan to blow on the backplate the socket temp issue dissapeared but the cpu itself reached thermal shutdown temperature and as such that particular voltage and clock were not stable for more than benching. That said, I have plenty of tweaking to do to find the real max stable OC for this chip and board, have only scratched the surface due to lack of time. Working 300 hour months places a preium on my free time.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That guy is a quack , overclocking without LLC?
> lol


It was YOUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Johan45

There can be exceptions but for the most part what I have seen is the 6 phase boards limit the OC. I hinitially had my 8350 in a M5A99FX pro and couldn't get stable above 4.64 but I was already at 1.476v. My 8350 isn't the best piece of silicon out there but it will hit 5.8 under the right circumstances.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikondor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> $.75 is a decent OC if it's stable. The problem I have seen over and over again is the 6+2 phase boards cannot supply enough "stable" power for FX 8xxx CPU's over a certain point. Typically they top out at 4.5-4.6 G P95 blend stable. They also get very hot trying to supply that voltage to these power hungy CPUs. You may have been lucky and gotten a very good CPU that takes a bit less voltage or you may not be completely stable and may possibly overheat if you try to run P95 blend for a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I could run P95 blend for 10 hours at [email protected] vcore with a 212 evo. [email protected] vcore with the D14 for about 7 horus while I slept and [email protected] with the d14 for 11 horus, but the last result was with thermal throtling due to too high socet temp, when I set a 120mm fan to blow on the backplate the socket temp issue dissapeared but the cpu itself reached thermal shutdown temperature and as such that particular voltage and clock were not stable for more than benching. That said, I have plenty of tweaking to do to find the real max stable OC for this chip and board, have only scratched the surface due to lack of time. Working 300 hour months places a preium on my free time.
Click to expand...

It would take a pretty good chip to run prime at 4.7 on 1.4 volts, don't suppose you have any








I have a 9370 that will prime at around 1.44 volts at 4.7ghz , but its on a pretty good custom loop and on a CHV-Z.

Work sure cuts into playtime, I had almost 600 hours in 46 straight days( nights actually) of work last sept/october. Work,eat,shower,sleep,work some more -repeat







. On the positive side of things, I lost nearly 30 pounds... lol.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would take a pretty good chip to run prime at 4.7 on 1.4 volts, don't suppose you have any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 9370 that will prime at around 1.44 volts at 4.7ghz , but its on a pretty good custom loop and on a CHV-Z.
> 
> Work sure cuts into playtime, I had almost 600 hours in 46 straight days( nights actually) of work last sept/october. Work,eat,shower,sleep,work some more -repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the positive side of things, I lost nearly 30 pounds... lol.


Here's my 9370 at 4.8 with 1.428v ran P95 blend for 20 minutes with a custom loop that's not quite ordinary.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would take a pretty good chip to run prime at 4.7 on 1.4 volts, don't suppose you have any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 9370 that will prime at around 1.44 volts at 4.7ghz , but its on a pretty good custom loop and on a CHV-Z.
> 
> Work sure cuts into playtime, I had almost 600 hours in 46 straight days( nights actually) of work last sept/october. Work,eat,shower,sleep,work some more -repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the positive side of things, I lost nearly 30 pounds... lol.


The guy is blowing sulfur fumes out of his ars. Quack. Quack!


----------



## antikondor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would take a pretty good chip to run prime at 4.7 on 1.4 volts, don't suppose you have any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 9370 that will prime at around 1.44 volts at 4.7ghz , but its on a pretty good custom loop and on a CHV-Z.
> 
> Work sure cuts into playtime, I had almost 600 hours in 46 straight days( nights actually) of work last sept/october. Work,eat,shower,sleep,work some more -repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the positive side of things, I lost nearly 30 pounds... lol.


I have some old cpuz validations, but IIRC these were not fully stable, and this was with the 212 evo
http://valid.canardpc.com/2a2y5p
http://valid.canardpc.com/cfaii6
both those are from before I have even understood LLC
This is with D14, but was not really stable either. I think this was my first boot after making sure the heatsink was seated properly
http://valid.canardpc.com/wagu1g

I can get a proper screenshot etc. in about an hour and a half when I get home from work.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> The guy is blowing sulfur fumes out of his ars. Quack. Quack!


Not really I just tried to post a pic of my [email protected] 4.8 with 1.428v P95blend for 20 minutes but I was told that since I'm new it's being held for a moderator to approve first. These chips can run on low voltage if they're cool enough. I have another picl of cinebench 11.5 at 5.077G with 1.368v


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikondor*
> 
> I have some old cpuz validations, but IIRC these were not fully stable, and this was with the 212 evo
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2a2y5p
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cfaii6
> both those are from before I have even understood LLC
> This is with D14, but was not really stable either. I think this was my first boot after making sure the heatsink was seated properly
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wagu1g
> 
> I can get a proper screenshot etc. in about an hour and a half when I get home from work.


Your post about the 212 evo stable at 4.7 GHZ for 5 or 7 hours is pure bs. You can b.s. a b.s.er


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not really I just tried to post a pic of my [email protected] 4.8 with 1.428v P95blend for 20 minutes but I was told that since I'm new it's being held for a moderator to approve first. These chips can run on low voltage if they're cool enough. I have another picl of cinebench 11.5 at 5.077G with 1.368v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Not you, Antikondor!


----------



## Johan45

I'm with you OS2 I believe when I see it. Validations have nothing to do with being stable.


----------



## Alastair

.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Tried something a little diffrent its not ibt stable but i was able to post this at these settings. Take note cpu vdda voltage.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Calling all members with ASUS M5A boards that are pushing at or ABOVE 4.5GHz!!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469738/best-cooler-for-fx-8320-m5a99fx-pro-r2-mobo/0_40#post_21851001
> 
> Seasoned and experienced members can tell me if I am out of place. However what dribble is this guy talking? M5A990FX Pro will net you around 4.5MAX????


Good info on the cpu coolers earlier


----------



## Alastair

Double post sorry. Chrome's messen' with me


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Calling all members with ASUS M5A boards that are pushing at or ABOVE 4.5GHz!!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1469738/best-cooler-for-fx-8320-m5a99fx-pro-r2-mobo/0_40#post_21851001
> 
> Seasoned and experienced members can tell me if I am out of place. However what dribble is this guy talking? M5A990FX Pro will net you around 4.5MAX????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good info on the cpu coolers earlier
Click to expand...

Thank you. I try and provide useful and positive insight. I like to feel I have learnt from the best members in this club. @Megaman @KyadCK @FailScHLAMP and all the others (You know who you are)







Guys are good teachers.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> What Fans are people using on the backside of their motherboards?
> 
> I am using a Corsair 200R so I have limited space.
> 
> Also, can anyone provide voltage guidelines for LLC and NB for the M5A99 PRO R2.0?
> 
> Got My Rig to 4.9Ghz on Silverstone Tundra TD03, did a stable CINEBENCH 15,
> but during 3DMark 11 tests with the CPU AND GTX770 (overclocked) under full load, it would crash the app, but return safely to desktop.
> 
> Is it also possible that I'm browning out the CX600 with both GFX card and CPU under extreme OC conditions?
> 
> Thanks!


How much space do you have available. If you can I say a 120mm. that will help cover backside socked AND backside of VRM's which will help even more when used in conjunction with VRM fans. I cut a hole in my Phantom 820 and BAM! Suddenly appeared an Xtra Flo!

And no if you are only running a single card I think you ok on your PSU. But I stand to be corrected I ma no PSU expert. Ask Shilka (I think that's how you spell it?) He hangs around the PSU section alot. Although he does send lots of flack towards the Corsair CX series


.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikondor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Your motherboard is holding you back. 970's are deemed insufficient for the 83XX chips due to their weak power phase circuitry. Also the highest 24/7 on the NH-D14 is around the 4.7-4.8 region. If you want 5 you will have to go custom water or Swiftec H220 or similar.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure my motherboard is holding me back?
> I mean, haven't had any issues with vdroop under load when I got LLC settigns fine tuned, had 4.7 stable with a hyper 212 evo before I managed to get my hands on a D14, havent had mcuh time to mess around with things since then. Temperatures have been the limiting factor so far and even there I have some flexibility since I have some miscelaneous components on hand, jsut haven't had time.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why they hell is the m5a97 so bloody popular??? overclockers shouldn't use this board.. there has been ONE person to get a decent over clock on them. everyone else has issues here.
> 
> that + cheap single tower coolers? bleh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all m5a97 boards are equal, some are 4+1 powerp hase designs with no VRM cooling while others are 6+2 with VRM heatsinks. There is also the bang for buck issue and availability, Hell, I would love to get my hands on a seriously high end board, but none were available at anything approacing reasonable prices when I got the current M5A97 PRO I am runing now and since the board has not been a problem havent been able to justify an upgrade, though I am concidering one now, but for SLI support reasons, a second 660 is very tempting.
> and [email protected] vcore is not decent?
Click to expand...

I say this because even although some of the 970 boards have 6+2 phases it can be the actual chipset that holds you back. Also don't assume that the 6+2 phases used on the 970 boards are of the same quality as the 990 boards. More phases doesn't always = better. Sometimes less phases of higher quality is what matters. Its the classic reason why I now recommend the ASUS M5A990FX PRO with 6+2+2 over MSI's 990FX-GD65 with 8+2. I blew up my MSI board at 4.6GHz with only 1.5V. And that is supposedly AFTER MSI got its VRM quality sorted. (And trust me that was a hard pill to swallow because I am a diehard MSI fan and I swore that their GD65 was like the best bang for buck at the time.)

Also like I said. 4.75 is already VERY GOOD with an NH-D14. Those coolers tend to top out at around 4.7GHz, Which you are above. Don't expect you budget power house to exeed 5GHz when usually its only those that have dumped money into custom water get past 5GHz. You're OC however is really good if stable. GOLDEN if you take your Little Motherboard That Could into account.









I do however call BS on the 4.7 Stable under Hyper 212.







A year of experience with FX screams otherwise.


----------



## Alastair

@Mad Goat. Was it not you who spent the time to make that huge Cooling vs Speed vs. Voltage graph with all the colours showing what to expect from what cooling? Did you finish editing it with the constructive criticism you received from us. I would really like to see that graph on the front page. Also I would like to print the final edited version and stick it somewhere in my room for easy reference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antikondor*
> 
> Not all m5a97 boards are equal, some are 4+1 powerp hase designs with no VRM cooling while others are 6+2 with VRM heatsinks. There is also the bang for buck issue and availability, Hell, I would love to get my hands on a seriously high end board, but none were available at anything approacing reasonable prices when I got the current M5A97 PRO I am runing now and since the board has not been a problem havent been able to justify an upgrade, though I am concidering one now, but for SLI support reasons, a second 660 is very tempting.
> and [email protected] vcore is not decent?


they are actually rather equal in the fact they shouldn't be used for these processors for overclocking,

The chipset has actually VERY VERY little to do with the motherboard other then signifying how much the manufacture thinks this board tier is worth. and by extraction how much attention is paid to the VRM circuit.

for ASUS, anything below a 8:2 phasing you are most likely going to run into issues, throttling and or equipment failure. (specifies to the 95w+ TDP FX chips (top clocked hexs and ALL octos)

I've not seen anything to prove to me that you are actually stable. following the trend of around 70% of the people who buy these chips are coming from fairly old processing architecture.

Mainly the ones that come from Pre-sandy bridge intels (1156, 1366, 775 etc) those processors don't use AVX. it didn't exist at the time and it wasn't added.

not to mention you needed to get into 1366 i7 territory to get close to the same heat and power potential. and if you are coming from a i7 as your main... what are you doing?? LMAO

so most are generally used to a chip that will put out around half as much heat and draw half as much heat.

This chip is a beast. its power hungry and they are HOT. Cooling them well makes them preform better. (please try and argue electrical physics in terms of load + heat + electric)


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Maybe try up the voltage a lot and turn of LLC...1 user suggested I try this and surprisingly core temps have dropped slightly... im running 4.7ghz @ 1.56v core I think... no LLC


Thats because without LLC the voltage drops under load, so that would explain the low temps








Im pretty sure that LLC on high/ultra high it the best option, since it would be an almost steady voltage. With my board it drops .01-0.02 on high& goes up to max 0.2 with LLC on ultra high.

However, instead of clicking on "off", i pushed sleep mode, which happens often (sensitive mouse ^^) but I didnt notice it first. So I connected the front 120mm fan to the CPU_OPT connector like before and turned it on, which ended in a BSOD. No beep, no sound, no video output. So i turned it off, waited a few sec to let the hard drives spin out and started it again. Same story.

What I did next was pulling the power plug and waited until the mainboard LED went out and plugged it back in, which didn't help either.

Then, I did a CMOS reset later which helped. But, because i needed to go I set it on sleep mode again and guess what ? Same problem occured, only CMOS reset helps.. >.<

Does anyone knows what happened? Maybe its just a faulty BIOS setting which I forgot to change - but still I want to have an answer when i'm back on my computer tomorrow so I can fix it when its really a problem.


----------



## Alastair

OMG MAH FIRST FLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OMG MAH FIRST FLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


they give em out too easily these days


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Maybe try up the voltage a lot and turn of LLC...1 user suggested I try this and surprisingly core temps have dropped slightly... im running 4.7ghz @ 1.56v core I think... no LLC
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because without LLC the voltage drops under load, so that would explain the low temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure that LLC on high/ultra high it the best option, since it would be an almost steady voltage. With my board it drops .01-0.02 on high& goes up to max 0.2 with LLC on ultra high.
> 
> However, instead of clicking on "off", i pushed sleep mode, which happens often (sensitive mouse ^^) but I didnt notice it first. So I connected the front 120mm fan to the CPU_OPT connector like before and turned it on, which ended in a BSOD. No beep, no sound, no video output. So i turned it off, waited a few sec to let the hard drives spin out and started it again. Same story.
> 
> What I did next was pulling the power plug and waited until the mainboard LED went out and plugged it back in, which didn't help either.
> 
> Then, I did a CMOS reset later which helped. But, because i needed to go I set it on sleep mode again and guess what ? Same problem occured, only CMOS reset helps.. >.<
> 
> Does anyone knows what happened? Maybe its just a faulty BIOS setting which I forgot to change - but still I want to have an answer when i'm back on my computer tomorrow so I can fix it when its really a problem.
Click to expand...

Sleep also causes a problem for me. I think OC+LLC+CnQ all just makes some sort of soup for sleep disaster! If I let my PC sleep I have to do a cold start up. Funnily enough everything is still restored as was before my PC went into sleep. Which is rather strange!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OMG MAH FIRST FLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they give em out too easily these days
Click to expand...

NOOOOEEES Gerty!!! How can you say that!







Crushing all my hopes and dreams here.


----------



## ArconHadron

No sleep here either. See this issue all over for our group in overclocking mode.

Not sure the reason, just accepting I can't sleep right now...


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sleep also causes a problem for me. I think OC+LLC+CnQ all just makes some sort of soup for sleep disaster! If I let my PC sleep I have to do a cold start up. Funnily enough everything is still restored as was before my PC went into sleep. Which is rather strange!


Its kinda weird. I've never had this problem before, im having this setup (went from q660 to fx) since 2 months now, only prob was the ai suite ai charge program and bluescreens from a terrible OC. CnC, LLC it was never a problem. Even with days only using sleep mode - only problem was windows which didnt like it. But therefore we have a restart button and a 20 sec coffee pause


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NOOOOEEES Gerty!!! How can you say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crushing all my hopes and dreams here.


You want the truth?


Spoiler: Warning: Ze Truth!



ok u left ma name out on your previous post


----------



## Kalistoval

DAT VID


----------



## Nandorr10

Helo again!

So, my socket temp is too high (70C), but my core temp is normal (48-50C).
Where is the socket temp sensor on the motherboard? (ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0)
In the VRM? So, if I take a cooler to the VRM, my socket temp will be lower?


----------



## no1youknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nandorr10*
> 
> Helo again!
> 
> So, my socket temp is too high (70C), but my core temp is normal (48-50C).
> Where is the socket temp sensor on the motherboard? (ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0)
> In the VRM? So, if I take a cooler to the VRM, my socket temp will be lower?


Not sure where the sensor is, but if you cool your vrms with a fan, it will lower the temps


----------



## X-Alt

SandyClaws, something is not right with your temps. Replace the thermal paste with a nice, pea shaped dot in the center and let the cooler crush it until its nice and smooth.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OMG MAH FIRST FLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just 9 more rep and you can use the marketplace.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> they give em out too easily these days


I know right? They make em too small too. I mean, you need to do actual work if you want a cool one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> DAT VID


Sweeeeet, you got one like the one I got. Try 4.7 @ 1.425v after llc, see what she does.


----------



## DarkJoney

Guys, I am still without mobo. I am going to get Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5.
I want to ask us, if my 8230 will work unstable, it's good idea to replace it with 9370?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Guys, I am still without mobo. I am going to get Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5.
> I want to ask us, if my 8230 will work unstable, it's good idea to replace it with 9370?


Only if you go big water for cooling


----------



## Johan45

Ya the 9370 is just hotter right out of the gate. I had mine on a TT AIO for a bit and it could handle it at a 4.8 all core clock but that was the limit for it. The 9370 is just plain hotter than my 8350 at similar volts.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya the 9370 is just hotter right out of the gate. I had mine on a TT AIO for a bit and it could handle it at a 4.8 all core clock but that was the limit for it. The 9370 is just plain hotter than my 8350 at similar volts.


hotter? wow.. I would have guessed it would have been bout the same for same volts used... oh well.. my day dream of using some settlement money to get a 9590 went poof when I bought a truck (small) to get better fuel economy than my other (large...toooo large) truck... oh well... maybe I'll save enough in gas. I had to build a custom loop just to get 4.8 to be stable... taking lots of volts... 1.53... but I can now at least push to 1.62 volts and get 5ghz stable enough to pass some short tests... but heat does start to be an issue on socket after a few mins so I haven't really been able to prove it yet...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Am i out of my mind?

I'm actually considering upgrading my GPU to a Titan black, yes i know OVERKILL for my current monitor. (2560x1440 @60hz)

BUT, i'm going to be adding 3 more monitors soon...(depending on what price the ROG g sync monitor lands @ I might be going that route,)

so.. 4320x2560 (likely gunna pare this down to 4K) or 3240x1920 in surround (all options currently are capable of 120hz+) + an Aux 2560x1440 display.

with that many pixels.... i don't have much faith in 3gb cards with the settings i like to see (#slaveforeyecandy)

SLI will eventually happen (takes time expensive endeavor)

am i out of my mind for thinking of the titan black as a 780ti with 6gb with a bit of an inflated premium for the memory?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Am i out of my mind?
> 
> I'm actually considering upgrading my GPU to a Titan black, yes i know OVERKILL for my current monitor. (2560x1440 @60hz)
> 
> BUT, i'm going to be adding 3 more monitors soon...(depending on what price the ROG g sync monitor lands @ I might be going that route,)
> 
> so.. 4320x2560 (likely gunna pare this down to 4K) or 3240x1920 in surround (all options currently are capable of 120hz+) + an Aux 2560x1440 display.
> 
> with that many pixels.... i don't have much faith in 3gb cards with the settings i like to see (#slaveforeyecandy)
> 
> SLI will eventually happen (takes time expensive endeavor)
> 
> am i out of my mind for thinking of the titan black as a 780ti with 6gb with a bit of an inflated premium for the memory?


This thread moves to fast buy yea its basically a 780 Ti with 6GB of VRAM and Wider Bus. Im tjinkinh of getting a regular Titan to replace the 780


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OMG MAH FIRST FLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


congrats man !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Am i out of my mind?
> 
> I'm actually considering upgrading my GPU to a Titan black, yes i know OVERKILL for my current monitor. (2560x1440 @60hz)
> 
> BUT, i'm going to be adding 3 more monitors soon...(depending on what price the ROG g sync monitor lands @ I might be going that route,)
> 
> so.. 4320x2560 (likely gunna pare this down to 4K) or 3240x1920 in surround (all options currently are capable of 120hz+) + an Aux 2560x1440 display.
> 
> with that many pixels.... i don't have much faith in 3gb cards with the settings i like to see (#slaveforeyecandy)
> 
> SLI will eventually happen (takes time expensive endeavor)
> 
> am i out of my mind for thinking of the titan black as a 780ti with 6gb with a bit of an inflated premium for the memory?


go 290x and dont look back !


----------



## Melcar

4.4 @ 1.46v full load. Prime and OCCT stable. 80*C socket, 72*C core. Need better cooling


----------



## ArconHadron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> This thread moves to fast buy yea its basically a 780 Ti with 6GB of VRAM and Wider Bus. Im tjinkinh of getting a regular Titan to replace the 780


My whole rig costs about the same as this card.

You guys do any personal loans?


----------



## ArconHadron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.46v full load. Prime and OCCT stable. 80*C socket, 72*C core. Need better cooling


Consider the Silverstone Tundra:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/27/silverstone_tundra_td02_td03_cpu_liquid_coolers_review#.Uw1xgPldX0o

I've got one and it really performs well. I have the TD03 in a small Corsair 200R, and it performs close to the Corsair H110.

About $100


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just 9 more rep and you can use the marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? They make em too small too. I mean, you need to do actual work if you want a cool one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeeeet, you got one like the one I got. Try 4.7 @ 1.425v after llc, see what she does.


Sure does beat the first one I bought with a 1.4v vid lool


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Am i out of my mind?
> 
> I'm actually considering upgrading my GPU to a Titan black, yes i know OVERKILL for my current monitor. (2560x1440 @60hz)
> 
> BUT, i'm going to be adding 3 more monitors soon...(depending on what price the ROG g sync monitor lands @ I might be going that route,)
> 
> so.. 4320x2560 (likely gunna pare this down to 4K) or 3240x1920 in surround (all options currently are capable of 120hz+) + an Aux 2560x1440 display.
> 
> with that many pixels.... i don't have much faith in 3gb cards with the settings i like to see (#slaveforeyecandy)
> 
> SLI will eventually happen (takes time expensive endeavor)
> 
> am i out of my mind for thinking of the titan black as a 780ti with 6gb with a bit of an inflated premium for the memory?


Yes, you are out of your mind.

My 290's cost less than ONE Titan Black.

Even without crossfire im running everything seamlessly


----------



## KyadCK

"Thank you AMD for giving us Mantle Crossfire in BF4"


^
1920x1080, Ultra, 4x MSAA
8320 @ 4.8 CPU, 2.4 NB, 2.6 HT
1600 8-9-8-23 1T
7990/7970 Tri-fire, stock 1000/1500

Now please StarSwarm... your turn.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Thank you AMD for giving us Mantle Crossfire in BF4"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 1920x1080, Ultra, 4x MSAA
> 8320 @ 4.8 CPU, 2.4 NB, 2.6 HT
> 1600 8-9-8-23 1T
> 7990/7970 Tri-fire, stock 1000/1500
> 
> Now please StarSwarm... your turn.


I'll be testing this out tomorrow,

Looking forward to seeing what my rig can do with it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Thank you AMD for giving us Mantle Crossfire in BF4"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 1920x1080, Ultra, 4x MSAA
> 8320 @ 4.8 CPU, 2.4 NB, 2.6 HT
> 1600 8-9-8-23 1T
> 7990/7970 Tri-fire, stock 1000/1500
> 
> Now please StarSwarm... your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be testing this out tomorrow,
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what my rig can do with it
Click to expand...

It's just sitting in a tank on the test range, so be sure to test that as well for a direct comparison if at all possible.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's just sitting in a tank on the test range, so be sure to test that as well for a direct comparison if at all possible.


Got it









Will do stock clocks and overclocked.


----------



## Alastair

Why no mantle for VLIW5 cards


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why no mantle for VLIW5 cards


Ok....noobish question, whats a VLIW5 Card?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why no mantle for VLIW5 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....noobish question, whats a VLIW5 Card?
Click to expand...

Architectures. The HD2XXX series were the first ATI/AMD cards that used unified shaders vs the old separate vertex and shader pipeline designs. AMD cards since the HD2XXX (I may be wrong but I am pretty sure its 2XXX) used the VLIW5 (Very Long Instruction Word) instruction set. So thats HD2XXX, 3XXX, 4XXX, 5XXX and 6XXX. GCN or Graphics Core Next is the first radical departure AMD made from the VLIW5 instruction set. (Please do not hesitate to correct me if I am wrong. I do not claim to be a self professed GPU programmer







)

And I GUESS by answering you're question I answered my own. I guess Mantle is just not compatible with VLIW5?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Architectures. The HD2XXX series were the first ATI/AMD cards that used unified shaders vs the old separate vertex and shader pipeline designs. AMD cards since the HD2XXX (I may be wrong but I am pretty sure its 2XXX) used the VLIW5 (Very Long Instruction Word) instruction set. So thats HD2XXX, 3XXX, 4XXX, 5XXX and 6XXX. GCN or Graphics Core Next is the first radical departure AMD made from the VLIW5 instruction set. (Please do not hesitate to correct me if I am wrong. I do not claim to be a self professed GPU programmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And I GUESS by answering you're question I answered my own. I guess Mantle is just not compatible with VLIW5?


I think you did yeah









Interesting info though. Learned something new.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why no mantle for VLIW5 cards


Because VLIW5 is from series is from 2006, and people are lucky they're still getting driver updates for it. The HD 4000 series and earlier aren't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why no mantle for VLIW5 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....noobish question, whats a VLIW5 Card?
Click to expand...

VLIW5 is a GPU arch used by AMD from the HD 2000 series all the way the the HD 6800 series. The HD 6900 series and Trinity/Richland used VLIW4, which was a more efficient version of the design. After that, we moved on to the GCN arch we all know and love today.

VLIW5:
HD 2000 series
HD 3000 series
HD 4000 series
HD 5000 series
HD 6000 series upto the 6870
Llano APU

VLIW4:
HD 6950, 6970, 6990
Trinity APU
Richland APU

GCN 1.0:
HD 7000 series
HD 8000 series (OEM)
R7 200 series upto the R7 260
R9 200 series upto the 280X

GPU 1.1:
R7 260X
R9 290
R9 290X
Kaveri APU

Mantle only supports GCN 1.0 and 1.1. All cards listed under GCN 1.1 also support TrueAudio, but they require dedicated hardware to do so.

The XBone and PS4 also use a GCN-derived design, though wether they are based on the newer GCN 1.1 is unknown. I believe they are. AMD has also shown both in the past and in recent statements that GCN is here to stay with us for a long time, getting updates along the way. They're in it for the long haul, and are certainly putting their money where their mouth is by even daring to support something like Mantle in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why no mantle for VLIW5 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....noobish question, whats a VLIW5 Card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Architectures. The HD2XXX series were the first ATI/AMD cards that used unified shaders vs the old separate vertex and shader pipeline designs. AMD cards since the HD2XXX (I may be wrong but I am pretty sure its 2XXX) used the VLIW5 (Very Long Instruction Word) instruction set. So thats HD2XXX, 3XXX, 4XXX, 5XXX and 6XXX. GCN or Graphics Core Next is the first radical departure AMD made from the VLIW5 instruction set. (Please do not hesitate to correct me if I am wrong. I do not claim to be a self professed GPU programmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> And I GUESS by answering you're question I answered my own. I guess Mantle is just not compatible with VLIW5?
Click to expand...

No, sorry, it isn't. Mantle is a low level API that needs to be written for each architecture. AMD opted to not write anything for a 4+ year old arch at it's newest point.

However, you DO get all the new frame pacing stuff, so there's that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats man !~
> go 290x and dont look back !


they are impossible to find in stock here. i'll need a loop for a 290/X.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, you are out of your mind.
> 
> My 290's cost less than ONE Titan Black.
> 
> Even without crossfire im running everything seamlessly


i would hope it would run smoothly with 2x 1080p monitors. thats not what i'm after.

4K in surround + 1440p aux is not a small display surface (14.7 million pixels +)


----------



## SandyClaws

I don't know whats wrong.. Read a bit about how to apply thermal paste so that i could see if I did something wrong, read about the IHS which appearantly isnt flat.. Used different thermal paste because the other is almost solid. Used some Cooler Master stuff, which isnt the best if I should believe Toms' Hardware charts, but still it should be better now. Instead of spreading it over the CPU i did a tiny drop in the middle and let the heatsinks pressure do the rest.

Temps 3 hrs ago while stresstesting, in quite a cold room (dont know exact temp, but i needed a jacket xD) were max 48 degrees celcius. Now its a bit warmer but the CPU temp went up to 51..


----------



## Doba

Got myself the corsair 500r case yesterday.. got rid of my old open side ghetto case and now Im running 7 fans !!..

with all these overclocks that I see throughout the posts, how loud are your PC's? especially those running >4.6


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> I don't know whats wrong.. Read a bit about how to apply thermal paste so that i could see if I did something wrong, read about the IHS which appearantly isnt flat.. Used different thermal paste because the other is almost solid. Used some Cooler Master stuff, which isnt the best if I should believe Toms' Hardware charts, but still it should be better now. Instead of spreading it over the CPU i did a tiny drop in the middle and let the heatsinks pressure do the rest.
> 
> Temps 3 hrs ago while stresstesting, in quite a cold room (dont know exact temp, but i needed a jacket xD) were max 48 degrees celcius. Now its a bit warmer but the CPU temp went up to 51..
> 
> ]


I don't know what cooler you're using but at 1.25v your temps really shouldn't be that high already. When it comes to the TIM you need a fairly good "pea" sized blob to get a good spread. The IHS on these CPU's is fairly large. What's you case and airflow like?


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know what cooler you're using but at 1.25v your temps really shouldn't be that high already. When it comes to the TIM you need a fairly good "pea" sized blob to get a good spread. The IHS on these CPU's is fairly large. What's you case and airflow like?


An EKL Alpenföhn K2..

TIM ?

I did a pea sized blod on the IHS.. Dont know whats wrong :/

Case is an CM HAF XM, front 200mm, HDD Cage 120mm, at the back 140mm& top 200mm.. CPU fans will regulate between 40-50Degrees Celcius, after 50 they will go 100%. Case fans will go at 100% 45 degrees


----------



## Johan45

I would suggest that for now have all your fans at 100%. That might explain the CPU temp since your fans don't cycle up until you hit 50°. That's one wicked looking cooler by the way. Does it use an X shaped bracket to hold it down. If so the tightening pattern can affect your TIM( thermal interface material or paste) as well.


----------



## Revolution996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> An EKL Alpenföhn K2..
> 
> TIM ?
> 
> I did a pea sized blod on the IHS.. Dont know whats wrong :/
> 
> Case is an CM HAF XM, front 200mm, HDD Cage 120mm, at the back 140mm& top 200mm.. CPU fans will regulate between 40-50Degrees Celcius, after 50 they will go 100%. Case fans will go at 100% 45 degrees
> 
> I really dont know whats wrong.. >.<


I have the K2 on an FX8350, clocked at 4.6Ghz with 1.4v, and it never goes over 56/58 deg c when stress testing

I use Artic Silver 5. (grain of rice method)



Revo


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would suggest that for now have all your fans at 100%. That might explain the CPU temp since your fans don't cycle up until you hit 50°. That's one wicked looking cooler by the way. Does it use an X shaped bracket to hold it down. If so the tightening pattern can affect your TIM( thermal interface material or paste) as well.


hm. What if i change the cooling to turn every fan to run at full speed when it exceeds 45 degrees, regulating from 40 to 45 like the case fans do ?

Yea I like it







I actually wanted the Noctua NH-C14 but with 88€ for the cheapest one was way too much, since the price was 67 2 months before, so I looked which cooler had the same cooling and came with fans out of the box (no promilatech genesis^^) and this was one for actually the same price as the c14 months before









Here are some pictures, I dont know exactly what you mean.

http://www.overclockingstation.de/startseite/ekl-alpenfoehn-k2-526-seite4.html


----------



## miklkit

That is a great mounting system. My HE01 has a similar system.


----------



## SandyClaws

So its an Eggcelent mounting system. Hm. But i still get easily 70 degrees celcius when i push the vcore to 1.4, 64 degrees at 1.3

But that is too much? 0o


----------



## Revolution996

What`s your fan speed on maximum load (rpm) .?

Download HWMonitor if you dont have it and run sensors only, grab a screenie and post it up, just want to compare with mine to see if your CPU/cooler configuration is running efficiently.

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Revo


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revolution996*
> 
> What`s your fan speed on maximum load (rpm) .?
> 
> Download HWMonitor if you dont have it and run sensors only, grab a screenie and post it up, just want to compare with mine to see if your CPU/cooler configuration is running efficiently.
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
> 
> Revo


HWMonitor is poor get hwinfo64

hw64_434.zip 2480k .zip file


----------



## SandyClaws

Ok so HWinfo64 doesnt work anymore, it freezes at flushing buffers. Cant start any other prog which reads the sensors except AI Suite. But cant restart since I need to help someone over Teamviewer. Ill post it tomorrow, its quite late (22:46







)


----------



## Revolution996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HWMonitor is poor get hwinfo64
> 
> hw64_434.zip 2480k .zip file


Sorry, that`s what I have, my bad..lol


----------



## Revolution996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Ok so HWinfo64 doesnt work anymore, it freezes at flushing buffers. Cant start any other prog which reads the sensors except AI Suite. But cant restart since I need to help someone over Teamviewer. Ill post it tomorrow, its quite late (22:46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I ditched all that AI Suite garbage, not really needed.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> I ditched all that AI Suite garbage, not really needed.


Agreed. I overclock in the bios. AI Suite just adds problems that you don't need.


----------



## khanhvu72

Im pretty new to overclocking my pc. Can someone take are look at this and tell me in my system is running stable at 4.42Ghz (AMD FX 8320) ^^


----------



## Minotaurtoo

the only way to know if its stable it to run stress tests on it... IBT AVX linked in the first post of this thread is a good quick test... I would recommend running it 20 runs at very high settings, but to be honest if you just hit start and leave it at default you'll get a pretty good idea if your stable or not.... one thing to note is that any negatives in the output is indicative of instability even if it says "success" at the end. But at first glance with that voltage and clock speed you're probably stable... but who knows... some chips need way more volts to maintain that speed some need way less..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> I don't know whats wrong.. Read a bit about how to apply thermal paste so that i could see if I did something wrong, read about the IHS which appearantly isnt flat.. Used different thermal paste because the other is almost solid. Used some Cooler Master stuff, which isnt the best if I should believe Toms' Hardware charts, but still it should be better now. Instead of spreading it over the CPU i did a tiny drop in the middle and let the heatsinks pressure do the rest.
> 
> Temps 3 hrs ago while stresstesting, in quite a cold room (dont know exact temp, but i needed a jacket xD) were max 48 degrees celcius. Now its a bit warmer but the CPU temp went up to 51..


never spread it the die is in the center of the IHS

to figure out temps with different room temps is easy

subtract the number of degrees the room was higher

( IE: one test was @ 72f ( 22.2c ) and your core was at 68

the second was at 76f ( 24.4c ) and core was at 72 you would subtract 2.2c ( 24.4-22.2 ) =70c would of been roughly your result @ a room temp of 672f ( 22.2c )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Got myself the corsair 500r case yesterday.. got rid of my old open side ghetto case and now Im running 7 fans !!..
> 
> with all these overclocks that I see throughout the posts, how loud are your PC's? especially those running >4.6


not loud at all, but that is why i use watercooling/ aquaero it ramps up for me when it needs to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Ok so HWinfo64 doesnt work anymore, it freezes at flushing buffers. Cant start any other prog which reads the sensors except AI Suite. But cant restart since I need to help someone over Teamviewer. Ill post it tomorrow, its quite late (22:46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


you may need to in settings click on the safety tab and try either safe mode or low level io access under ide/sata drive mode scan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanhvu72*
> 
> Im pretty new to overclocking my pc. Can someone take are look at this and tell me in my system is running stable at 4.42Ghz (AMD FX 8320) ^^


*puts on psychic hat* sure why not? you need to stress test your pc ! we can not tell you if it is stable

either prime 95 custom with 90% memory or IBT-AVX ( opening post of this thread ) with 90% memory usage


----------



## khanhvu72

What do I look for when I do a stress test. I got up to 76C with the stress test and is that stable? I don't do a lot of gaming only sometime here and there. But the reason why I dont want to leave it at default, I do a lot of Photoshop (photography) and Sony Vegas (Editing Film).


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanhvu72*
> 
> What do I look for when I do a stress test. I got up to 76C with the stress test and is that stable? I don't do a lot of gaming only sometime here and there. But the reason why I dont want to leave it at default, I do a lot of Photoshop (photography) and Sony Vegas (Editing Film).


That's a bit too hot. My maximum would be 60C +-3. What are your PC specs?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanhvu72*
> 
> What do I look for when I do a stress test. I got up to 76C with the stress test and is that stable? I don't do a lot of gaming only sometime here and there. But the reason why I dont want to leave it at default, I do a lot of Photoshop (photography) and Sony Vegas (Editing Film).


you want to see if any of the tests fail

if in IBTAVX you also need to look for a negative result ( normal results are 3.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx ) negative result means fail


----------



## khanhvu72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> That's a bit too hot. My maximum would be 60C +-3. What are your PC specs?


Motherboard: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 AM3+
CPU: AMD 8 Core FX 8320
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper T4
Ram: G.SKILL (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
Power Supply: HX 750
Graphic Card: MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB
SSD: 240GB


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanhvu72*
> 
> Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper T4


That's what I was looking for. You should go for a closed loop cooler such as the Kuhler H2O 920, Corsair H80i, or Corsair H100i. Otherwise, consider custom looping (if you can afford it). I'm planning to get either the 920 or H80i.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *khanhvu72*
> 
> Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper T4
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was looking for. You should go for a closed loop cooler such as the Kuhler H2O 920, Corsair H80i, or Corsair H100i. Otherwise, consider custom looping (if you can afford it). I'm planning to get either the 920 or H80i.
Click to expand...

best option if you dont want to go full loop is h220/variant as it is expandable , also to note they are about to release the h220x which imo is worth waiting for, the block looks sick !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> best option if you dont want to go full loop is h220/variant as it is expandable , also to note they are about to release the h220x which imo is worth waiting for, the block looks sick !


yup, 240mm or better if you want high clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> That's what I was looking for. You should go for a closed loop cooler such as the Kuhler H2O 920, Corsair H80i, or Corsair H100i. Otherwise, consider custom looping (if you can afford it). I'm planning to get either the 920 or H80i.


^^


----------



## ArconHadron

I have a question about power supplies.

First off, let me say that I am trying to achieve a relatively stable overclock that will withstand continuous hardcore gaming
for many hours, and still enable "cool and quiet" with the C6 state on to conserve power when doing less power hungry things.

My test rig is below.

Here is a screenshot of the voltages across the PSU during 3DMark 11 benchmarking, with the CPU and GPU under full load,
overvolted and overclocked (4.84GHz):



This was done with the Corsair CX600:

Notice that the 12V rail idles at 11.58, and sags to 11.28 during the run. Also the 5V rail, while stable is at about 4.9, and the 3.3 at 3.18

I was suprised that a good reputation PS would be giving me these numbers.

I'm actually able to push the thing to a working 4.97Ghz OC, but this is not stable enough for continued use under load.

Also note, this is a budget build and the PSU was 69.99 - 20.00 rebate.









Any thoughts or recommendations?

ohh..Also note how quickly the temp drops off on the CPU after the benchmark.

This is with a Silverstone Tundra TD03 for about 100.00 Very happy with this unit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I have a question about power supplies.
> 
> First off, let me say that I am trying to achieve a relatively stable overclock that will withstand continuous hardcore gaming
> for many hours, and still enable "cool and quiet" with the C6 state on to conserve power when doing less power hungry things.
> 
> My test rig is below.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the voltages across the PSU during 3DMark 11 benchmarking, with the CPU and GPU under full load,
> overvolted and overclocked (4.72GHz or so):
> 
> 
> 
> This was done with the Corsair CX600:
> 
> Notice that the 12V rail idles at 11.58, and sags to 11.28 during the run. Also the 5V rail, while stable is at about 4.9, and the 3.3 at 3.18
> 
> I was suprised that a good reputation PS would be giving me these numbers.
> 
> I'm actually able to push the thing to a working 4.97Ghz OC, but this is not stable enough for continued use under load.
> 
> Also note, this is a budget build and the PSU was 69.99 - 20.00 rebate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations?
> 
> ohh..Also note how quickly the temp drops off on the CPU after the benchmark.
> 
> This is with a Silverstone Tundra TD03 for about 100.00 Very happy with this unit.


here is mine

never, and i mean NEVER trust software voltage reads use a DMM !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I have a question about power supplies.
> 
> First off, let me say that I am trying to achieve a relatively stable overclock that will withstand continuous hardcore gaming
> for many hours, and still enable "cool and quiet" with the C6 state on to conserve power when doing less power hungry things.
> 
> My test rig is below.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of the voltages across the PSU during 3DMark 11 benchmarking, with the CPU and GPU under full load,
> overvolted and overclocked (4.84GHz):
> 
> 
> 
> This was done with the Corsair CX600:
> 
> Notice that the 12V rail idles at 11.58, and sags to 11.28 during the run. Also the 5V rail, while stable is at about 4.9, and the 3.3 at 3.18
> 
> I was suprised that a good reputation PS would be giving me these numbers.
> 
> I'm actually able to push the thing to a working 4.97Ghz OC, but this is not stable enough for continued use under load.
> 
> Also note, this is a budget build and the PSU was 69.99 - 20.00 rebate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations?
> 
> ohh..Also note how quickly the temp drops off on the CPU after the benchmark.
> 
> This is with a Silverstone Tundra TD03 for about 100.00 Very happy with this unit.


as for power supply, coming from owning that unit.

you need to spend a little more to legitimately get better.

its a great psu for the price range <80$

but not so great for overclocking. its a builder series not an enthusiast series.


----------



## HerrisDevio

im looking at a fx 8320 to drop into my sabertooth board just curius what the best oc you guys have gottin on your cpus on stock cooling


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerrisDevio*
> 
> im looking at a fx 8320 to drop into my sabertooth board just curius what the best oc you guys have gottin on your cpus *on stock cooling*


Nowhere, because overclocking anything on the stock cooler is stupid. Those coolers are designed to be just enough for your CPU at stock.


----------



## HerrisDevio

yah i figured that i just figuring someone has done it because they had to or wanted to even iff its only .1-.3 ghz over ide still like to see numbers if there are any


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> as for power supply, coming from owning that unit.
> 
> you need to spend a little more to legitimately get better.
> 
> its a great psu for the price range <80$
> 
> but not so great for overclocking. its a builder series not an enthusiast series.


That PSU has issues if the monitor is correct 11.53-11.28V is not good nor enough. It will cause the CPU to run hotter- Experience=ME.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanhvu72*
> 
> What do I look for when I do a stress test. I got up to 76C with the stress test and is that stable? I don't do a lot of gaming only sometime here and there. But the reason why I dont want to leave it at default, I do a lot of Photoshop (photography) and Sony Vegas (Editing Film).


I see youre new. Where you from bro?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Thank you AMD for giving us Mantle Crossfire in BF4"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 1920x1080, Ultra, 4x MSAA
> 8320 @ 4.8 CPU, 2.4 NB, 2.6 HT
> 1600 8-9-8-23 1T
> 7990/7970 Tri-fire, stock 1000/1500
> 
> Now please StarSwarm... your turn.


FX-8350 @ 4740Mhz, 2.48 NB, 2.6 HT
2400Mhz, 10-12-12-31 2T
R9 290 Crossfire, 1000/1250

Same spot in test range = 104 max fps with DX 11

Again with Mantle = 167 max fps.....Both cards weren't maxed out either, mostly floated around 75% usage


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Thank you AMD for giving us Mantle Crossfire in BF4"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 1920x1080, Ultra, 4x MSAA
> 8320 @ 4.8 CPU, 2.4 NB, 2.6 HT
> 1600 8-9-8-23 1T
> 7990/7970 Tri-fire, stock 1000/1500
> 
> Now please StarSwarm... your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> FX-8350 @ 4740Mhz, 2.48 NB, 2.6 HT
> 2400Mhz, 10-12-12-31 2T
> R9 290 Crossfire, 1000/1250
> 
> Same spot in test range = 104 max fps with DX 11
> 
> Again with Mantle = 167 max fps.....Both cards weren't maxed out either, mostly floated around 75% usage
Click to expand...

Well, we found a RAM bottleneck on me then. Good job us.









Ya my GPUs hug out around 65-70%, and CPU wasn't maxed either. Still, that's a HUGE performance increase. 60% gain, daaaaang. In single-player where the CPU isn't even as big a deal.


----------



## SandyClaws

So, finally I made it to get HwInfo working. Made a screenshot with HWMonitor, HWinfo, AI Suite (Sensor recorder, the rest causes nothing but problem like some of you already said^^) during an OCCT run. 90% RAM usage, no AVX (forgot to turn it on).

Set the fans up like this in the BIOS (everything is done in the BIOS, dont trust software that much ^^)

CASE fans regulate between 40-45 degrees celcius, when it exceeds 45 degrees theyll go at 100%. Nothing changed here.
CPU fans regulate between 20-45 degrees celcius. More than 45 -> max RPM.

Screenshot from HWMonitor, HWinfo, AI Suite and OCCT:



but i got one question though, whats with Core Temp ? with my Q6600 and Q8200 build its 100% reliable (or almost 100%) but with my FX System the temps are way lower than with programs like HWinfo..

33 degrees max. Which is kinda possible because its cold here and the charts say it. + ive changed the thermal paste 4 times now, every time ive got the same temps. Could it be that all other programs read it wrong? Or does it have an offset for the 8320? Heres a screenie


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, we found a RAM bottleneck on me then. Good job us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya my GPUs hug out around 65-70%, and CPU wasn't maxed either. Still, that's a HUGE performance increase. 60% gain, daaaaang. In single-player where the CPU isn't even as big a deal.


Oh yeah, gonna play a few MP games now seeing as i'm on a decent net connection this weekend, will report back in an hour or so


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HerrisDevio*
> 
> im looking at a fx 8320 to drop into my sabertooth board just curius what the best oc you guys have gottin on your cpus on stock cooling


I highly do not recommend OC'ing on a stock cooler... in fact I recommend undervolting on stock cooler... http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance I wrote this for people wanting performance with less heat... this will not work on all chips and is written for specifically my system and chip, but the same principles apply... as for stress testing... that's another issue with stock coolers.. they actually depend on the throttle to keep the cpu from burning up in "worst case scenarios"... sooo if you just have to try it, this is the safest way to get a little more out of you chip while generating less heat than stock... but beware, with a stock cooler there is no way you can truly test it for stability without generating too much heat for that cooler.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I highly do not recommend OC'ing on a stock cooler... in fact I recommend undervolting on stock cooler... http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance I wrote this for people wanting performance with less heat... this will not work on all chips and is written for specifically my system and chip, but the same principles apply... as for stress testing... that's another issue with stock coolers.. they actually depend on the throttle to keep the cpu from burning up in "worst case scenarios"... sooo if you just have to try it, this is the safest way to get a little more out of you chip while generating less heat than stock... but beware, with a stock cooler there is no way you can truly test it for stability without generating too much heat for that cooler.


^ this times infinity!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh yeah, gonna play a few MP games now seeing as i'm on a decent net connection this weekend, will report back in an hour or so


Reporting back, Mantle is smooth as microwaved butter, no stuttering and a constant 100+ fps on 64 player maps.

Dips to 80fps on the rare occasion buts it's better than then avg 70 fps i was getting before (dips to 45, max 80)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> So, finally I made it to get HwInfo working. Made a screenshot with HWMonitor, HWinfo, AI Suite (Sensor recorder, the rest causes nothing but problem like some of you already said^^) during an OCCT run. 90% RAM usage, no AVX (forgot to turn it on).
> 
> Set the fans up like this in the BIOS (everything is done in the BIOS, dont trust software that much ^^)
> 
> CASE fans regulate between 40-45 degrees celcius, when it exceeds 45 degrees theyll go at 100%. Nothing changed here.
> CPU fans regulate between 20-45 degrees celcius. More than 45 -> max RPM.
> 
> Screenshot from HWMonitor, HWinfo, AI Suite and OCCT:
> 
> 
> 
> but i got one question though, whats with Core Temp ? with my Q6600 and Q8200 build its 100% reliable (or almost 100%) but with my FX System the temps are way lower than with programs like HWinfo..
> 
> 33 degrees max. Which is kinda possible because its cold here and the charts say it. + ive changed the thermal paste 4 times now, every time ive got the same temps. Could it be that all other programs read it wrong? Or does it have an offset for the 8320? Heres a screenie


Core temp is reading package temp which is actually core temp..... lol. yes, I'm serious







Cpu temp that occt reports is actually socket temp and if you aren't confused by now , well apparently I have conveyed my point very well







.


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Core temp is reading package temp which is actually core temp..... lol. yes, I'm serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu temp that occt reports is actually socket temp and if you aren't confused by now , well apparently I have conveyed my point very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh lol.. Was confused because i couldnt find anywhere that the package temp actually is the core temp for the FX series.. AMD is a bit different than Intel ^^

But, before I proceed and overclock my system more to higher levels I want to ask to others which read it -

Can someone confirm this ?

I want to be sure that it really is the core temp, cant afford a new CPU ATM^^


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Oh lol.. Was confused because i couldnt find anywhere that the package temp actually is the core temp for the FX series.. AMD is a bit different than Intel ^^
> 
> But, before I proceed and overclock my system more to higher levels I want to ask to others which read it -
> 
> Can someone confirm this ?
> 
> I want to be sure that it really is the core temp, cant afford a new CPU ATM^^


Coretemp reads coretemp, if it goes past 70C it is unsafe. Open Coretemp and HWinfo64 at the same time, find which one on HWinfo matches and get ready to OC. Remount the cooler with proper paste application if you did not already, start with [email protected] and go up to [email protected] and then [email protected] Run IBT AVX Very High 20 runs, OCCT is garbage for AMD IIRC.


----------



## SandyClaws

Ok so I've changed it for now with OCCT, this is whats displayed now, at full load:



I've reapplied the thermal paste now like four times in the last 2 months to be sure it cant be the thermal paste (and bend the pins yesterday, really a moment where I could die.. xD)

ill do that what you said later this evening, dont want a unstable pc for now









IBT= Intel Burn Test, huh ? Used that before







I dont use OCCT itself, but Linpack which is integrated.

+ what do you mean with AMD IIRC ?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Ok so I've changed it for now with OCCT, this is whats displayed now, at full load:
> 
> 
> 
> I've reapplied the thermal paste now like four times in the last 2 months to be sure it cant be the thermal paste (and bend the pins yesterday, really a moment where I could die.. xD)
> 
> ill do that what you said later this evening, dont want a unstable pc for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT= Intel Burn Test, huh ? Used that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont use OCCT itself, but Linpack which is integrated.
> 
> + what do you mean with AMD IIRC ?


IBT AVX (On the first post) 20 runs Very High, use HWInfo64 only, HWMonitor is garbage compared to it&#8230; Your VID is ultra low, might explain your high temps with the volts.. If you can try 1.33V 4.6GHz for the lolz! You might just have a golden chip on your hands..


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> IBT AVX (On the first post) 20 runs Very High, use HWInfo64 only, HWMonitor is garbage compared to it&#8230; Your VID is ultra low, might explain your high temps with the volts.. If you can try 1.33V 4.6GHz for the lolz! You might just have a golden chip on your hands..


Yea i only used HWmonitor because HWinfo didnt start, i only use HWinfo (if it works..







)

So.. eveni f I actually have a good chip, shouldnt I be worried because of the fact that I actually bent the pins yesterday ? I've got them almost perfect straight back in line but there could be hairline cracks because of it? CPU works fine but still..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Yea i only used HWmonitor because HWinfo didnt start, i only use HWinfo (if it works..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So.. eveni f I actually have a good chip, shouldnt I be worried because of the fact that I actually bent the pins yesterday ? I've got them almost perfect straight back in line but there could be hairline cracks because of it? CPU works fine but still..


You are lucky, I bent one on on my old 4100 and it worked but my memory would only show up as single channel so I was basically running 8 Gbs as if it were 4 Gbs. It looked perfect but didn't work that way.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Yea i only used HWmonitor because HWinfo didnt start, i only use HWinfo (if it works..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So.. eveni f I actually have a good chip, shouldnt I be worried because of the fact that I actually bent the pins yesterday ? I've got them almost perfect straight back in line but there could be hairline cracks because of it? CPU works fine but still..


if you are running into issue with HWinfo is is because your install of atleast HWinfo is corrupt. also if there is any OS corruption in regards sensors and what not it will have issues also.

unistall your hwinfo and reinstall. if that doesn't fix it,. its your OS so that would require a format


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you are running into issue with HWinfo is is because your install of atleast HWinfo is corrupt. also if there is any OS corruption in regards sensors and what not it will have issues also.
> 
> unistall your hwinfo and reinstall. if that doesn't fix it,. its your OS so that would require a format


Reinstalled my OS yesterday because of performance problems with games, got like [email protected] max but every few seconds it froze up and rendered 200FPS like nothing happened 0o

Ive reinstalled HWinfo, but its still not starting. Hangs up at the same point, detecting IDE/SCSI drives


----------



## SandyClaws

So i did what Alt-X said, 4.4GHz @ 1.4v and stresstest with IBT, veryhigh, 20x.

CoreTemp, HWiNFO & OCCT gave me these temps as max: 72 degrees celcius. After 25 seconds. Fans were running at max speed


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> So i did what Alt-X said, 4.4GHz @ 1.4v and stresstest with IBT, veryhigh, 20x.
> 
> CoreTemp, HWiNFO & OCCT gave me these temps as max: 72 degrees celcius. After 25 seconds. Fans were running at max speed


You have a seriously low VID. Try 1.26V... Then 1.33V on 4.6..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Reinstalled my OS yesterday because of performance problems with games, got like [email protected] max but every few seconds it froze up and rendered 200FPS like nothing happened 0o
> 
> Ive reinstalled HWinfo, but its still not starting. Hangs up at the same point, detecting IDE/SCSI drives


I had that issue with windows 8.... upgraded to 8.1 and it started working proper.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> IBT AVX (On the first post) 20 runs Very High, use HWInfo64 only, HWMonitor is garbage compared to it&#8230; Your VID is ultra low, might explain your high temps with the volts.. If you can try 1.33V 4.6GHz for the lolz! You might just have a golden chip on your hands..
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i only used HWmonitor because HWinfo didnt start, i only use HWinfo (if it works..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So.. eveni f I actually have a good chip, shouldnt I be worried because of the fact that I actually bent the pins yesterday ? I've got them almost perfect straight back in line but there could be hairline cracks because of it? CPU works fine but still..
Click to expand...

no as long as it goes in the socket you should be fine @!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you are running into issue with HWinfo is is because your install of atleast HWinfo is corrupt. also if there is any OS corruption in regards sensors and what not it will have issues also.
> 
> unistall your hwinfo and reinstall. if that doesn't fix it,. its your OS so that would require a format
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinstalled my OS yesterday because of performance problems with games, got like [email protected] max but every few seconds it froze up and rendered 200FPS like nothing happened 0o
> 
> Ive reinstalled HWinfo, but its still not starting. Hangs up at the same point, detecting IDE/SCSI drives
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Ok so HWinfo64 doesnt work anymore, it freezes at flushing buffers. Cant start any other prog which reads the sensors except AI Suite. But cant restart since I need to help someone over Teamviewer. Ill post it tomorrow, its quite late (22:46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> you may need to in settings click on the safety tab and try either safe mode or low level io access under ide/sata drive mode scan
Click to expand...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Originally Posted by Mega Man

Quote:
Originally Posted by SandyClaws

Ok so HWinfo64 doesnt work anymore, it freezes at flushing buffers. Cant start any other prog which reads the sensors except AI Suite. But cant restart since I need to help someone over Teamviewer. Ill post it tomorrow, its quite late (22:46 biggrin.gif)

you may need to in settings click on the safety tab and try either safe mode or low level io access under ide/sata drive mode scan



that setting would be the one to change it.


----------



## SandyClaws

I did the IBT, [email protected] , LLC High. Finished without problems, Setting 20x @ Very High. Next time I reboot ill go up to 4.6GHz. Room temp went quite a few deg C up, since the radiator finally did something (the central heating often is turned off to save money, kinda stupid because I rent here ^^ )
Do I need to do further stresstest ? Normally I would do at least 6 Hrs of OCCT (Linpack: AVX, 90% RAM) at night to be sure.

Here is a screenshot.



@Minotaurtoo: I've tried to install Windows 8.1 Enterprise (being on school gives me some benefits ^^) but it didnt want to Install. Didnt came further than format/resizing partitions menu. Boot device (Samsung 830 64GB SSD) couldnt be selected as boot device. So, got a ruined Win 8 install and had to use the DVD with Win 8 Enterprise on it, worked like a charm









@FlailScHLAMP&Mega Man: Disabled flush buffers on start, brought me furhter at IDE/SCSI recognition. Turned it off -> Worked







Only hangs for a few secons @ ATI #30 , for the graphics card. But only a few secs, so its good


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> I did the IBT, [email protected] , LLC High. Finished without problems, Setting 20x @ Very High. Next time I reboot ill go up to 4.6GHz. Room temp went quite a few deg C up, since the radiator finally did something (the central heating often is turned off to save money, kinda stupid because I rent here ^^ )
> Do I need to do further stresstest ? Normally I would do at least 6 Hrs of OCCT (Linpack: AVX, 90% RAM) at night to be sure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> @Minotaurtoo: I've tried to install Windows 8.1 Enterprise (being on school gives me some benefits ^^) but it didnt want to Install. Didnt came further than format/resizing partitions menu. Boot device (Samsung 830 64GB SSD) couldnt be selected as boot device. So, got a ruined Win 8 install and had to use the DVD with Win 8 Enterprise on it, worked like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP&Mega Man: Disabled flush buffers on start, brought me furhter at IDE/SCSI recognition. Turned it off -> Worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only hangs for a few secons @ ATI #30 , for the graphics card. But only a few secs, so its good


hey dude dont mean to piss on your parade but that IBT isnt the avx one....its all about the Gflops lol

IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


why would u want to do 6 hours occt? overkill man overkill


----------



## Doba

After a couple day of trying to OC my cpu, trying all sorts of different combo's, enabling/disabling features.. just to stop the throttling from occurring

Finally last night I just set it back to defaults and tried the Auto OC in Bios .. If i'm not mistaken Its the Turbo one that sets me @4.3Ghz with most voltages and such on Auto.. I tested in prime95 and it passed.. where usually It would throttle at 5-6 minutes, this setup worked

so I went back in and simply bumped it up to 4.4 but left all settings the same and again it passed, Auto [email protected], cpu [email protected], mobo [email protected]

yet when I tried 4.4 manually it just wouldnt go even with higher voltage something was limiting me.

I know its a mickey mouse way of OCing but it worked


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> I did the IBT, [email protected] , LLC High. Finished without problems, Setting 20x @ Very High. Next time I reboot ill go up to 4.6GHz. Room temp went quite a few deg C up, since the radiator finally did something (the central heating often is turned off to save money, kinda stupid because I rent here ^^ )
> Do I need to do further stresstest ? Normally I would do at least 6 Hrs of OCCT (Linpack: AVX, 90% RAM) at night to be sure.
> 
> Here is a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> @Minotaurtoo: I've tried to install Windows 8.1 Enterprise (being on school gives me some benefits ^^) but it didnt want to Install. Didnt came further than format/resizing partitions menu. Boot device (Samsung 830 64GB SSD) couldnt be selected as boot device. So, got a ruined Win 8 install and had to use the DVD with Win 8 Enterprise on it, worked like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP&Mega Man: Disabled flush buffers on start, brought me furhter at IDE/SCSI recognition. Turned it off -> Worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only hangs for a few secons @ ATI #30 , for the graphics card. But only a few secs, so its good


WRONG IBT! GET THE ONE ON THE FRONT PAGE! NAO!


----------



## X-Alt

Whoops double post


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey dude dont mean to piss on your parade but that IBT isnt the avx one....its all about the Gflops lol
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file
> 
> 
> why would u want to do 6 hours occt? overkill man overkill


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> WRONG IBT! GET THE ONE ON THE FRONT PAGE! NAO!


... Oops ^^ Thought there wasnt a AVX optimized version of the IBT









So im running it now (20x very high), it goes twice as fast








Temperature is max 54 Deg C, room temp has dropped a bit.


----------



## SandyClaws

Update









double as many GFlops, half the time needed, stable.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double as many GFlops, half the time needed, stable.


sweet man









now its time to fill in your rig for your sig and to see if we can get some more OC for u


----------



## Devildog83

I haven't done IBT in a while so just for fun I did 5 runs of it at very high. Doesn't look bad. Best thing is the socket was close to the core and my CPU/NB was at 47c max.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## webhito

Anyone here have a good vga paired up with this processor? Been having issues trying to get playable frames with thief, getting around 50 average vs 86 with my 4670k. I can't see if my gpu is being fully utilized since no osd software seems to be working with the game.

Vga I have is a 780ti, fx 8350 is at stock speeds.


----------



## Devildog83

NewEgg is coming to the UK next month is anyone is interested.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey dude dont mean to piss on your parade but that IBT isnt the avx one....its all about the Gflops lol
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file
> 
> 
> why would u want to do 6 hours occt? overkill man overkill


What the diff between IBT and IBT AVX?
I run stable with IBT, but fail the AVX version


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> What the diff between IBT and IBT AVX?
> I run stable with IBT, but fail the AVX version


you are not really stressing the processor unless you are using an extension that will do so.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions

was added to windows in SP1 for windows 7


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey dude dont mean to piss on your parade but that IBT isnt the avx one....its all about the Gflops lol
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file
> 
> 
> why would u want to do 6 hours occt? overkill man overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the diff between IBT and IBT AVX?
> I run stable with IBT, but fail the AVX version
Click to expand...

it uses the avx instructions and is much more stressful on cpu


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it uses the avx instructions and is much more stressful on cpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are not really stressing the processor unless you are using an extension that will do so.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions
> 
> was added to windows in SP1 for windows 7


Ahh aight...cheers guys... seems I got some more faffing around to do


----------



## Gregory14

Just a quick question. What is the optimal Vcore for the 8320 on a Asus MA99FX PRO REV 2.0 @ 4.5Ghz >?

I've got mine at 1.272 highest. temps are pretty low on water, should I up the vcore? It runs smoothly on Crysis 2 window mode, but full screen I black screen rebooted.

Using a 770 GTX 2gb with not the latest driver, cuz i was having problems with the new driver.


----------



## process

IBT AVX reports -1#IN00e+000 constantly... and suggests the systemm is stable.... I thought negative vaules, or below 3, are a sign of instability?


----------



## Mega Man

it is so dont listen to it when it says stable


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Just a quick question. What is the optimal Vcore for the 8320 on a Asus MA99FX PRO REV 2.0 @ 4.5Ghz >?
> 
> I've got mine at 1.272 highest. temps are pretty low on water, should I up the vcore? It runs smoothly on Crysis 2 window mode, but full screen I black screen rebooted.
> 
> Using a 770 GTX 2gb with not the latest driver, cuz i was having problems with the new driver.


you need more Vcore.

like 0.15-0.2 more


----------



## SandyClaws

So after a few instabilitys and slowly increasing the Vcore I've found the right voltage. 1.375V, multiplier x23, 4.6GHz. Max 69 Deg C - too high









Got an message from the AI Suite, Vcore1 (those were the direct power supply thingies around the CPU ? Forgot how they are called, is VRMs right ?

Here is the message:



and here is the finished IBT AVX run, 20x very high. :



Updated my signature aswell.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> So after a few instabilitys and slowly increasing the Vcore I've found the right voltage. 1.375V, multiplier x23, 4.6GHz. Max 69 Deg C - too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an message from the AI Suite, Vcore1 (those were the direct power supply thingies around the CPU ? Forgot how they are called, is VRMs right ?
> 
> Here is the message:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the finished IBT AVX run, 20x very high. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated my signature aswell.


Dont listen to aisuite lol it gives alot of false readings


Spoiler: Warning: Basically!



ITS CRAP


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Dont listen to aisuite lol it gives alot of false readings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Basically!
> 
> 
> 
> ITS CRAP


Beatiful spoiler









Yea I dont really use AI Suite (AI Charger prevented my system to boot), only had sensor recorder installed. Thought at least that one would work good, well, i guess its time to free some disc space


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it uses the avx instructions and is much more stressful on cpu


fixed... ram timings needed changing


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Beatiful spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I dont really use AI Suite (AI Charger prevented my system to boot), only had sensor recorder installed. Thought at least that one would work good, well, i guess its time to free some disc space


Yeah, one thing. Lower the voltage to 1.35. He is stable but his VID is SOOOOOOOOOOO LOW that he will heat up way too fast... You have a great LN2 chip, but its just too hot for air cooling.. If you can, sell it to someone on OCN..


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yeah, one thing. Lower the voltage to 1.35. He is stable but his VID is SOOOOOOOOOOO LOW that he will heat up way too fast... You have a great LN2 chip, but its just too hot for air cooling.. If you can, sell it to someone on OCN..


Ive pushed it a bit down, from 4.6 to 4.5. Needed too much volts for it. Its now running max 62 Deg C @ 1.337V. Ambient Temp is 24 Deg C, but that isnt really accurate, because the app measures the battery temperature from my smartphone.

I think ill see how far i can go with 1.2V, the fans are driving me crazy







Even when im browsing with Opera or Firefox its just at a temperature where the fans are spinning too much. When playing a game or converting its really ok but not when browsing the Internet









Whats a good price then ? I've bend the pins, works like a charm but still.. Bought it for 125€ without shipping + how do I get to OCN ? Never heard of that before, and I think I'm searching the wrong stuff.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Ive pushed it a bit down, from 4.6 to 4.5. Needed too much volts for it. Its now running max 62 Deg C @ 1.337V. Ambient Temp is 24 Deg C, but that isnt really accurate, because the app measures the battery temperature from my smartphone.
> 
> I think ill see how far i can go with 1.2V, the fans are driving me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when im browsing with Opera or Firefox its just at a temperature where the fans are spinning too much. When playing a game or converting its really ok but not when browsing the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a good price then ? I've bend the pins, works like a charm but still.. Bought it for 125€ without shipping + how do I get to OCN ? Never heard of that before, and I think I'm searching the wrong stuff.


We could set up a trade with someone here overclock.net. You only need 1.34 for 4.6. You have a super-low-leakage chip.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I've got a question about voltage fluctuations with an 8320 paired with asrock 990fx killer mobo and a 650 watt rose will capstone power supply... Question is what is an acceptable fluctuation in voltage when in bios with manual settings of vcore 1.30 and x20 multiplier for 4.0ghz.... Mine runs in bios with those settings fluctuating between 1.25 and 1.276 ... Is that acceptable and could it run lower voltage than set because of cool and quiet running? I didn't disable that because I just had an h80i fail and I'm currently running stock heat sink until Rma.... I will likely be changing to the phanteks 140 mm cooler soon...to see what I can get out of it without too much heat.... Also forgot to mention in windows while gaming it never breaks 1.28vcore


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've got a question about voltage fluctuations with an 8320 paired with asrock 990fx killer mobo and a 650 watt rose will capstone power supply... Question is what is an acceptable fluctuation in voltage when in bios with manual settings of vcore 1.30 and x20 multiplier for 4.0ghz.... Mine runs in bios with those settings fluctuating between 1.25 and 1.276 ... Is that acceptable and could it run lower voltage than set because of cool and quiet running? I didn't disable that because I just had an h80i fail and I'm currently running stock heat sink until Rma.... I will likely be changing to the phanteks 140 mm cooler soon...to see what I can get out of it without too much heat.... Also forgot to mention in windows while gaming it never breaks 1.28vcore


do not trust bios/software readings

only trust what a digital multi meter tells you


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

derp.. nvm thought it was a 8350


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do not trust bios/software readings
> 
> only trust what a digital multi meter tells you


Where do I place the leads for vcore testing I've not tested vcore voltage before just wiring and switches and the occasional resistance test


----------



## Mega Man

unfortunately you would have to locate solder points you can do that probably on the back of that board. as asrock did not include them in their board sorry


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Ive pushed it a bit down, from 4.6 to 4.5. Needed too much volts for it. Its now running max 62 Deg C @ 1.337V. Ambient Temp is 24 Deg C, but that isnt really accurate, because the app measures the battery temperature from my smartphone.
> 
> I think ill see how far i can go with 1.2V, the fans are driving me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when im browsing with Opera or Firefox its just at a temperature where the fans are spinning too much. When playing a game or converting its really ok but not when browsing the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a good price then ? I've bend the pins, works like a charm but still.. Bought it for 125€ without shipping + how do I get to OCN ? Never heard of that before, and I think I'm searching the wrong stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> We could set up a trade with someone here overclock.net. You only need 1.34 for 4.6. You have a super-low-leakage chip.
Click to expand...

Would a H100i and 22C Ambient temps tame that CPU for ~5Ghz? I would assume yeah, but thought i would ask.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Would a H100i and 22C Ambient temps tame that CPU for ~5Ghz? I would assume yeah, but thought i would ask.


Prob no..


----------



## Gregory14

8320 The Vcore wont go above 1.276. I'm using Ofset mode and DOCP mode. Not sure how to use offset mode, but the system is more stable than setting a set higher voltage. Its just too hot in the testing. 1.276 is stable in the burn test and skyrim. SO if you use offset mode how do you set it? I'm sure once you set your Vcore past 1.3 it actually lowers the Vcore under load. Unless I've got a Microcenter golden chip?


----------



## Mega Man

take your vid then add the offset paying attention to weather or not you have the "+" or "-"

= vid + "+x.xx" or =vid + "-x.xx" = vcore


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Would a H100i and 22C Ambient temps tame that CPU for ~5Ghz? I would assume yeah, but thought i would ask.


Define Tame.....

I can game and bench with mine at 5.0 with an H100i but a full on stress test will generate too much heat.

That said, really really good case airflow will help heaps.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Define Tame.....
> 
> I can game and bench with mine at 5.0 with an H100i but a full on stress test will generate too much heat.
> 
> That said, really really good case airflow will help heaps.


Sandy's wont be any better. It is a perfect LN2 chip. It needs so little volts to be stable yet it gets hotter than the sun..


----------



## Red1776

I reviewed the 8350 OC @ 5Ghz with a H-100i and it kept it at 70C with a 22C ambient. contrary to popular belief 70c under stress is not a big deal. It does matter how much vcore your 8350/20 needs for 5Ghz however. Mine only needs 1.472 for 5Ghz. if you need say 1.5v+ you will probably need more cooling than the H100 will afford. (this answer assumes good case flow of course)


----------



## CastorTroy

Well, my stable results are 4.6ghz @ 1.464v vcore according to hwinfo. Highest temp I'm getting under prime95 is 60C.

Not sure how I feel about that temp; my setup is an EK supremecy waterblock + ek xt 360 radiator, and an mcp655-pwm with the pump running full speed. is this temp ok?

eta: also have my 290x in the loop with an ek 290x block. it's normal idle is 29c; with the cpu at full load, gpu idle was 36c


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well if a Custom Loop can only keep it at 60C and 1.464V then idk if a H100i could do the same. And ~70C for a PRIME run i can live with, since game load won't hit that.


----------



## CastorTroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well if a Custom Loop can only keep it at 60C and 1.464V then idk if a H100i could do the same. And ~70C for a PRIME run i can live with, since game load won't hit that.


Yup, as I said, thats 60C on prime95, with a GPU in the loop. BF4 i get about 45c cpu 42c gpu.


----------



## flash221

Thinking about getting a H100i. Worth it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash221*
> 
> Thinking about getting a H100i. Worth it?


Depends. Still got the 78L-M?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash221*
> 
> Thinking about getting a H100i. Worth it?


If you catch her for about $90USD and you can't do a Custom Loop, or fool with the extras on a 240L, then yes it works. In 22C temps, it can keep a 5Ghz 8350 under 70C for PRIME and Benching, Heavy Game load see's about 50-55C.


----------



## flash221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends. Still got the 78L-M?


i do. Not the best mobo in the world but it gets the job done, especially on a tight budget, On air I can get about 4,3 GHZ out of the 8350.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash221*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends. Still got the 78L-M?
> 
> 
> 
> i do. Not the best mobo in the world but it gets the job done, especially on a tight budget, On air I can get about 4,3 GHZ out of the 8350.
Click to expand...

Then no, because the board isn't going any farther and the cooling would be serious overkill.

Unless you just want it silent and cool. In which case, by all means, enjoy.


----------



## flash221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Then no, because the board isn't going any farther and the cooling would be serious overkill.
> 
> Unless you just want it silent and cool. In which case, by all means, enjoy.


Yeah, thought so. The stock cooler can get pretty loud lol.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've got a question about voltage fluctuations with an 8320 paired with asrock 990fx killer mobo and a 650 watt rose will capstone power supply... Question is what is an acceptable fluctuation in voltage when in bios with manual settings of vcore 1.30 and x20 multiplier for 4.0ghz.... Mine runs in bios with those settings fluctuating between 1.25 and 1.276 ... Is that acceptable and could it run lower voltage than set because of cool and quiet running? I didn't disable that because I just had an h80i fail and I'm currently running stock heat sink until Rma.... I will likely be changing to the phanteks 140 mm cooler soon...to see what I can get out of it without too much heat.... Also forgot to mention in windows while gaming it never breaks 1.28vcore


If you can spend that money on a higher end water cooler perferbly an expandeable type. I have a phanteks cooler I regret buying it they have real flimsy soldering and crappy mounting screws. This is a Phanteks ph-tc14pe rd lol @ the fallen heatsink fins on it with what looks like rusty flux my noctua d14 was way better but uglier lol. Megaman can usally steer you in the right direction


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've got a question about voltage fluctuations with an 8320 paired with asrock 990fx killer mobo and a 650 watt rose will capstone power supply... Question is what is an acceptable fluctuation in voltage when in bios with manual settings of vcore 1.30 and x20 multiplier for 4.0ghz.... Mine runs in bios with those settings fluctuating between 1.25 and 1.276 ... Is that acceptable and could it run lower voltage than set because of cool and quiet running? I didn't disable that because I just had an h80i fail and I'm currently running stock heat sink until Rma.... I will likely be changing to the phanteks 140 mm cooler soon...to see what I can get out of it without too much heat.... Also forgot to mention in windows while gaming it never breaks 1.28vcore


That voltage drop is normal for the Killer. It doesn't have an LLC option so the end user has no control over V_Droop.


----------



## process

Been playing with ram and dont see any great benefits... slightly tighter timings and a change too cr1 doesnt seem to impressive.... I've seen shots of GB/s..how is this achieved? What ram can do that?!
.is it norm L3 cache amongst some others to be slower?

this is the diff I had..

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/2133.png.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/2133cr1tt.png.html


----------



## KyadCK

I think you need to update your AIDA64, 'cause those scores are abysmal.










I mean, you're on version 2.8, I'm on 4.2. And I had a bunch of stuff running in the background.


----------



## process

lets have a go...brb!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Been playing with ram and dont see any great benefits... slightly tighter timings and a change too cr1 doesnt seem to impressive.... I've seen shots of GB/s..how is this achieved? What ram can do that?!
> .is it norm L3 cache amongst some others to be slower?
> 
> this is the diff I had..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/2133.png.html
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/2133cr1tt.png.html


Here's mine:



Not sure whats going on


----------



## process

updated..looking better, I think! But still no significant diff.... Refresh of 3.9 didnt improve anything really

2133 CR2 Refresh Auto


2133 CR1 Refresh Auto


2133CR1 Refresh 7.8


Wasnt worth the time to be fair!


----------



## KyadCK

So... I'm working on a new overclock. Remember I'm on an 8320 and have 32GB of RAM before you start crying.









http://valid.canardpc.com/t0navn

http://valid.canardpc.com/71y4pv


----------



## Johan45

Yes the ram can play a big part but the biggest effect come from NB speed. Here's a shot of G.Skill Flare 1800 7-8-7 @ 2400 9-10-9 my NB is about 2850. That L3 cache should read 20?


----------



## process

If clock is 2133, NB speed should match this right... any more is pointless and just produces more heat?

Noticed a PSC Chip Setting in the UEFI Bios dram settings...after a little Google Ive noticed people getting whaky timings by configuring this...
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page4

after a hyperx beast PSC settings search, nothing has come up oh


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So... I'm working on a new overclock. Remember I'm on an 8320 and have 32GB of RAM before you start crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t0navn
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/71y4pv


Looks good, i need 1.69v to Bench at that speed









Good little 8320 you got there


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> If clock is 2133, NB speed should match this right... any more is pointless and just produces more heat?
> 
> Noticed a PSC Chip Setting in the UEFI Bios dram settings...after a little Google Ive noticed people getting whaky timings by configuring this...
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page4
> 
> after a hyperx beast PSC settings search, nothing has come up oh


I have ran the psc settings on my beasts before, I don't recall where they ended up at for clock speed, but they did run at those funky timings.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So... I'm working on a new overclock. Remember I'm on an 8320 and have 32GB of RAM before you start crying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t0navn
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/71y4pv
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, i need 1.69v to Bench at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good little 8320 you got there
Click to expand...

'sept I'm not benching, I'm using my system at that and playing games right now.

Bus: 240
CPU Multi: 21.5
NB Multi: 10
HT Multi: 11
RAM Multi: 8
RAM Timings: 10-11-10-30 1T

CPU Voltage: 1.6v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.25v
RAM Voltage: 1.65v

It's a Day-One 8320. I am a special snowflake.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> If clock is 2133, NB speed should match this right... any more is pointless and just produces more heat?
> 
> Noticed a PSC Chip Setting in the UEFI Bios dram settings...after a little Google Ive noticed people getting whaky timings by configuring this...
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page4
> 
> after a hyperx beast PSC settings search, nothing has come up oh


NB speed is more important than you think. Just give it a shot. Try your same timings and bump the NB up you'll see a difference across the board with your ram scores.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> NB speed is more important than you think. Just give it a shot. Try your same timings and bump the NB up you'll see a difference across the board with your ram scores.


Kinda right you are it seems! only bumper it to 2600 and while most benefited the odd 1/2 gave lower results...
what NB voltage you running for 2850?

Gunna play with this PSC thing


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes the ram can play a big part but the biggest effect come from NB speed. Here's a shot of G.Skill Flare 1800 7-8-7 @ 2400 9-10-9 my NB is about 2850. That L3 cache should read 20?


Wow! DAT NB SPEED! DAT OC!!!!







Now to all seriousness. What sort of voltage are you doing that at? Cause that is impressive! I run 2700MHz NB and Vishera's start to struggle above 2600MHz from my experience. I need 1.475v to keep 2700NB and 2400 RAM stable.

@Process

My L3 Cache latency agrees with yours.


EDIT: I see Johan45 is using a different version to us. Maybe we should try that version and check out the results.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow! DAT NB SPEED! DAT OC!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to all seriousness. What sort of voltage are you doing that at? Cause that is impressive! I run 2700MHz NB and Vishera's start to struggle above 2600MHz from my experience. I need 1.475v to keep 2700NB and 2400 RAM stable.
> 
> @Process
> 
> My L3 Cache latency agrees with yours.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see Johan45 is using a different version to us. Maybe we should try that version and check out the results.


On the 9370 the NB is easy and can hit 3100 at 1.45 for the 2850 I'm using roughly 1.35. With the 8350 on the other hand I need 1.45 to get 2850ish and have had it up to just over 3000 with 1.5v+
I have to share this with you Alastair. Just joined the 6.0 club today http://valid.canardpc.com/2hwhtk


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> [
> 'sept I'm not benching, I'm using my system at that and playing games right now.
> 
> Bus: 240
> CPU Multi: 21.5
> NB Multi: 10
> HT Multi: 11
> RAM Multi: 8
> RAM Timings: 10-11-10-30 1T
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.6v
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.25v
> RAM Voltage: 1.65v
> 
> It's a Day-One 8320. I am a special snowflake.


http://valid.canardpc.com/xk4eu5

Lowered CPU Voltage (1.575v), tightened RAM timings (10-10-10-27).


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xk4eu5
> 
> Lowered CPU Voltage (1.575v), tightened RAM timings (10-10-10-27).


I'm jelly. That's pretty damn decent, a 1500MHz+ OC on AMD. Is that your 24/7?

I'm wrestling with my 8350 for a measly 4.7Ghz, because the vdrop on this board is insane when overclocking. It's great at stock, (0.04v) but underload it's a little more than 0.11V. I set it at 1.54V in the BIOS, and it hovers around 1.43 according to CPUz. From what I've heard a VID like mine (1.35V) is good for subzero, but sucky for ultra quiet liquid cooling.
I only increased the multiplier on the CPU

Thoughts?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xk4eu5
> 
> Lowered CPU Voltage (1.575v), tightened RAM timings (10-10-10-27).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly. That's pretty damn decent, a 1500MHz+ OC on AMD. Is that your 24/7?
> 
> I'm wrestling with my 8350 for a measly 4.7Ghz, because the vdrop on this board is insane when overclocking. It's great at stock, (0.04v) but underload it's a little more than 0.11V. I set it at 1.54V in the BIOS, and it hovers around 1.43 according to CPUz. From what I've heard a VID like mine (1.35V) is good for subzero, but sucky for ultra quiet liquid cooling.
> I only increased the multiplier on the CPU
> 
> Thoughts?
Click to expand...

Na, I'm tweaking. The 1.575v was unstable, back to 1.6v.

My normal 24/7s are 4.8Ghz at 1.475v and 5Ghz at 1.525v, depending on which I want to run. I just today got around my RAM problem, so I'm playing with it.

And ya, 1.66Ghz (47%) OC is fun.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 'sept I'm not benching, I'm using my system at that and playing games right now.
> 
> Bus: 240
> CPU Multi: 21.5
> NB Multi: 10
> HT Multi: 11
> RAM Multi: 8
> RAM Timings: 10-11-10-30 1T
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.6v
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.25v
> RAM Voltage: 1.65v
> 
> It's a Day-One 8320. I am a special snowflake.


Very special lol.

Wish my 8350 could clock like that.

i can play games at 5.1 but it's really not worth the extra heat over my 4.8 daily


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> best option if you dont want to go full loop is h220/variant as it is expandable , also to note they are about to release the h220x which imo is worth waiting for, the block looks sick !


Got my money sat waiting.... same for my GPU - once I get a H220x will look at which card I wanna add to the loop


----------



## Synister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> So i did what Alt-X said, 4.4GHz @ 1.4v and stresstest with IBT, veryhigh, 20x.
> 
> CoreTemp, HWiNFO & OCCT gave me these temps as max: 72 degrees celcius. After 25 seconds. Fans were running at max speed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> So i did what Alt-X said, 4.4GHz @ 1.4v and stresstest with IBT, veryhigh, 20x.
> 
> CoreTemp, HWiNFO & OCCT gave me these temps as max: 72 degrees celcius. After 25 seconds. Fans were running at max speed






I noticed this issue with HWinfo - it's trying to read your Mobo sensors, and conflicting with AI Suite II - I had to 'disable' HWinfo from trying to read those -as it gave the micro stutter you mentioned also.

Another point, is you're CPU NB voltage on Auto in Bios? & big AND, is your Digi + settings for the VRMs, of your CPU NB set to AUTO? this sets it to Extreme by default on Asus boards = ALOT more heat!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow! DAT NB SPEED! DAT OC!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to all seriousness. What sort of voltage are you doing that at? Cause that is impressive! I run 2700MHz NB and Vishera's start to struggle above 2600MHz from my experience. I need 1.475v to keep 2700NB and 2400 RAM stable.
> 
> @Process
> 
> My L3 Cache latency agrees with yours.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see Johan45 is using a different version to us. Maybe we should try that version and check out the results.
> 
> 
> 
> On the 9370 the NB is easy and can hit 3100 at 1.45 for the 2850 I'm using roughly 1.35. With the 8350 on the other hand I need 1.45 to get 2850ish and have had it up to just over 3000 with 1.5v+
> I have to share this with you Alastair. Just joined the 6.0 club today http://valid.canardpc.com/2hwhtk
Click to expand...

WOW!







Just simply wow. Now I want a 9XXX chip...







Too bad that the 9590 still costs R13000 ($1000) and the 9370 is still around R7000($500)... Stupid South Africa... On the bright side our AMD cards have not YET been price gouged by the mining craze... At least since the last time I checked.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just simply wow. Now I want a 9XXX chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that the 9590 still costs R13000 ($1000) and the 9370 is still around R7000($500)... Stupid South Africa... On the bright side our AMD cards have not YET been price gouged by the mining craze... At least since the last time I checked.


Bear in mind he did that on one core









Great achievement nonetheless.

And Aus has been unaffected by the Mining craze as well, personally i just blame US e-tailers (no need to mention names)


----------



## Marty99




----------



## Nandorr10

Hello!
I created ramdisk and I see my benchmark results are slow, 5000MB/s read and write. It's normal with an FX cpu? Intel can write 10000MB/s with the same RAM.


----------



## SandyClaws

@Alt-X : Ok, but I dont really know if I should trade/ sell it.. I've just got it new (2 months) and because I've bent the pins, I dont really think it is much worth anymore to get like a 8350 back or so which wasnt overclocked to the max 24/7. I know whats happened to my CPU because it came new out of the boxed package, not really a fan of such things ^^

But, back to the overclock stuff









Set back the overclock to 4.1GHz, to play a bit with the voltage and bus speed.

Tried to push it up to [email protected], LLC high. No success, after 3 runs it became unstable. So I let that be how it was before, 4.1GHz and went to the bus speed. Like someone here (forgot his nick) already mentioned, raise it by 20.

So, my bus speed is now 220 MHz, CPU 4083MHz, RAM 1766MHz, NB/HT and that other one (those with 2400&2600MHz) are raised with 40 MHz over stock frequency.

Did 20x very high with IBT AVX, went smooth. Is this enough ?



I've noticed something weird since i accidentaly put the computer in the wrong mode (sleep instead of hard off, put the CPU_OPT fan back in) it has got some problems with coming out of stand-by. First few days I needed to do a CMOS-Reset every time, but thats gone now. But now this occurs: the frequencies are sometimes messed up, the computer comes normally out of sleep mode but does weird stuff like in teamspeak, where everyting is distorted but in spotify everything is okay. When I restart i get the message "Overclock Failed" and need to go into the bios, where nothing is changed. Boots fine after that.
Or this happens: HWiNFO and CoreTemp read wrong values. when I restart them everything is ok, but the VID changes to 1.225 normally for the CPU to 1.30

What is wrong with the mainboard ? this came all after I've put back ik the fan to CPU_OPT during sleep mode. It's an Asus Saberkitty 990FX R2

btw this is an awesome forum, so much knoweledge *-*

Thx for help


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just simply wow. Now I want a 9XXX chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that the 9590 still costs R13000 ($1000) and the 9370 is still around R7000($500)... Stupid South Africa... On the bright side our AMD cards have not YET been price gouged by the mining craze... At least since the last time I checked.


Thanks Alastair but the 8350 I have would probably so very similar. There's really not a big difference between the two aside from the 9370 being a very fussy little wench when it comes to voltage. Too much is nearly as bad as not enough for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bear in mind he did that on one core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great achievement nonetheless.
> 
> And Aus has been unaffected by the Mining craze as well, personally i just blame US e-tailers (no need to mention names)


I'll add this in for you Sarge. Ran HWBot prime all 8 cores just shy of 5900










My secret is a loop running around -15°c


----------



## KyadCK

@SandyClaws That is a pass, yes.

Beg for mercy, for I have gotten 200FPS in BF4 @ 1080p Ultra 4xMSAA!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Alastair but the 8350 I have would probably so very similar. There's really not a big difference between the two aside from the 9370 being a very fussy little wench when it comes to voltage. Too much is nearly as bad as not enough for stability.
> I'll add this in for you Sarge. Ran HWBot prime all 8 cores just shy of 5900
> 
> 
> 
> My secret is a loop running around -15°c


That's a bit more like it!









-15...well, that would help quite a bit. Im not daring to push mine past 1.7v atm...maybe on better cooling


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's a bit more like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -15...well, that would help quite a bit. Im not daring to push mine past 1.7v atm...maybe on better cooling


I added a better pic. I've been over the 1.8 mark on occasion and still going. I really have to try out something colder, it just never seems to be enough!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> @SandyClaws That is a pass, yes.
> 
> Beg for mercy, for I have gotten 200FPS in BF4 @ 1080p Ultra 4xMSAA!


Ive hit 180 a few times but not 200 lol

Guess id need to oc the cards for that huh?









Mantle has just been epic performance so far. The 14.2 driver also seemed to lift my firestrike scores...too bad it's a beta.

Oh well. 13.12 served me well:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I added a better pic. I've been over the 1.8 mark on occasion and still going. I really have to try out something colder, it just never seems to be enough!!


These chips just seem to soak up volts. ...if I ever got an Intel id probably fry it within the hour


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> @SandyClaws That is a pass, yes.
> 
> Beg for mercy, for I have gotten 200FPS in BF4 @ 1080p Ultra 4xMSAA!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive hit 180 a few times but not 200 lol
> 
> Guess id need to oc the cards for that huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle has just been epic performance so far. The 14.2 driver also seemed to lift my firestrike scores...too bad it's a beta.
> 
> Oh well. 13.12 served me well:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770
Click to expand...

My 6144 GCN cores at 1000Mhz vs your 5120 GCN cores at 947? Ya I think I have a bit of an advantage here.

And good idea, I should go run some 3DMark.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My 6144 GCN cores at 1000Mhz vs your 5120 GCN cores at 947? Ya I think I have a bit of an advantage here.
> 
> And good idea, I should go run some 3DMark.


980mhz base and 1000mhz for gaming not that it makes that big a difference.









I just love how smooth it is now. No stuttering, massive fps drops. ...its awesome

And yes you should. ..im beating most tri-fire setups and its kinda depressing


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My 6144 GCN cores at 1000Mhz vs your 5120 GCN cores at 947? Ya I think I have a bit of an advantage here.
> 
> And good idea, I should go run some 3DMark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980mhz base and 1000mhz for gaming not that it makes that big a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love how smooth it is now. No stuttering, massive fps drops. ...its awesome
> 
> And yes you should. ..im beating most tri-fire setups and its kinda depressing
Click to expand...

I should really make a benching OS install... Anyway! 3DMark isn't fair between generations because the new generation always scores way higher than it should for the actual performance gained.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8060470


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> @Alt-X : Ok, but I dont really know if I should trade/ sell it.. I've just got it new (2 months) and because I've bent the pins, I dont really think it is much worth anymore to get like a 8350 back or so which wasnt overclocked to the max 24/7. I know whats happened to my CPU because it came new out of the boxed package, not really a fan of such things ^^
> 
> But, back to the overclock stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set back the overclock to 4.1GHz, to play a bit with the voltage and bus speed.
> 
> Tried to push it up to [email protected], LLC high. No success, after 3 runs it became unstable. So I let that be how it was before, 4.1GHz and went to the bus speed. Like someone here (forgot his nick) already mentioned, raise it by 20.
> 
> So, my bus speed is now 220 MHz, CPU 4083MHz, RAM 1766MHz, NB/HT and that other one (those with 2400&2600MHz) are raised with 40 MHz over stock frequency.
> 
> Did 20x very high with IBT AVX, went smooth. Is this enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed something weird since i accidentaly put the computer in the wrong mode (sleep instead of hard off, put the CPU_OPT fan back in) it has got some problems with coming out of stand-by. First few days I needed to do a CMOS-Reset every time, but thats gone now. But now this occurs: the frequencies are sometimes messed up, the computer comes normally out of sleep mode but does weird stuff like in teamspeak, where everyting is distorted but in spotify everything is okay. When I restart i get the message "Overclock Failed" and need to go into the bios, where nothing is changed. Boots fine after that.
> Or this happens: HWiNFO and CoreTemp read wrong values. when I restart them everything is ok, but the VID changes to 1.225 normally for the CPU to 1.30
> 
> What is wrong with the mainboard ? this came all after I've put back ik the fan to CPU_OPT during sleep mode. It's an Asus Saberkitty 990FX R2
> 
> btw this is an awesome forum, so much knoweledge *-*
> 
> Thx for help


It almost sounds like your voltage is just a bit low possibly. Judging from the temps in the SS you have room to bump it up a bit. Also the sleep thing is hit and miss you could try a different BIOS version. I'm using 803 if I recll correctly it works with the newest chip drivers and Win7 no problems but I couldn't tell you if sleep works since I never use it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> These chips just seem to soak up volts. ...if I ever got an Intel id probably fry it within the hour


I've had to be careful with my 4770k , a couple times I've been in the 1.65v range and had to stop trying for 5100. I really should buy their insurance.


----------



## Vencenzo

Grats on 200fps marker kyad, that's pretty slick. Your rig is lookin about as pretty as red's nowdays.

I only play bf4 about 2 hours a week atm so sticking with 13.2 until 14 series doesn't nerf my hash rate. Currently working on a triple rad (one being a phobya 400x200) 4930k/rampage iv black setup to go with roommates powercolor lcs 290x. Eventually I'll make enough money building rigs to have my own gg custom loop







. I'll have enough for ssd's from this.


----------



## Red1776

Mine is about to get a whole lot purty'er 4x R290x



hehehehe


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mine is about to get a whole lot purty'er 4x R290x
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehe


That rock's, those will kick azz!!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bear in mind he did that on one core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great achievement nonetheless.
> 
> And Aus has been unaffected by the Mining craze as well, personally i just blame US e-tailers (no need to mention names)


UK E-tailers are at it too.... branding cards with ***Perfect for Litecoin Mining*** etc







Sad panda me wanted a 290/x around april - not at £365 & £460 and thats for asus DCUIIs - add another £10 for sapphire tri-x


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> UK E-tailers are at it too.... branding cards with ***Perfect for Litecoin Mining*** etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad panda me wanted a 290/x around april - not at £365 & £460 and thats for asus DCUIIs - add another £10 for sapphire tri-x


You can always try the green team. Unless you have a specific purpose for an AMD. Or are they overpriced too?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> updated..looking better, I think! But still no significant diff.... Refresh of 3.9 didnt improve anything really
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2133 CR2 Refresh Auto
> 
> 
> 2133 CR1 Refresh Auto
> 
> 
> 2133CR1 Refresh 7.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt worth the time to be fair!


can you post screen shots of your Memory setting in Bios? + Mvolts and cpu/nb freq + volts.

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained <--- great reference material.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> @Alt-X : Ok, but I dont really know if I should trade/ sell it.. I've just got it new (2 months) and because I've bent the pins, I dont really think it is much worth anymore to get like a 8350 back or so which wasnt overclocked to the max 24/7. I know whats happened to my CPU because it came new out of the boxed package, not really a fan of such things ^^
> 
> But, back to the overclock stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set back the overclock to 4.1GHz, to play a bit with the voltage and bus speed.
> 
> Tried to push it up to [email protected], LLC high. No success, after 3 runs it became unstable. So I let that be how it was before, 4.1GHz and went to the bus speed. Like someone here (forgot his nick) already mentioned, raise it by 20.
> 
> So, my bus speed is now 220 MHz, CPU 4083MHz, RAM 1766MHz, NB/HT and that other one (those with 2400&2600MHz) are raised with 40 MHz over stock frequency.
> 
> Did 20x very high with IBT AVX, went smooth. Is this enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed something weird since i accidentaly put the computer in the wrong mode (sleep instead of hard off, put the CPU_OPT fan back in) it has got some problems with coming out of stand-by. First few days I needed to do a CMOS-Reset every time, but thats gone now. But now this occurs: the frequencies are sometimes messed up, the computer comes normally out of sleep mode but does weird stuff like in teamspeak, where everyting is distorted but in spotify everything is okay. When I restart i get the message "Overclock Failed" and need to go into the bios, where nothing is changed. Boots fine after that.
> Or this happens: HWiNFO and CoreTemp read wrong values. when I restart them everything is ok, but the VID changes to 1.225 normally for the CPU to 1.30
> 
> What is wrong with the mainboard ? this came all after I've put back ik the fan to CPU_OPT during sleep mode. It's an Asus Saberkitty 990FX R2
> 
> btw this is an awesome forum, so much knoweledge *-*
> 
> Thx for help


Do you have APM turned on? curious why your are hitting your Minimum clocks...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bear in mind he did that on one core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great achievement nonetheless.
> 
> And Aus has been unaffected by the Mining craze as well, personally i just blame US e-tailers (no need to mention names)


I am not afraid to mention the price gouging bastards: Newegg.com,Tiger Direct, etc.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I should really make a benching OS install... Anyway! 3DMark isn't fair between generations because the new generation always scores way higher than it should for the actual performance gained.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8060470


I only have this to compare it too: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967872
And yes, the gap seems larger in 3Dmark than anywhere else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've had to be careful with my 4770k , a couple times I've been in the 1.65v range and had to stop trying for 5100. I really should buy their insurance.


That's what i mean, i'd get a little Volt happy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mine is about to get a whole lot purty'er 4x R290x
> 
> 
> hehehehe


Really looking forward to seeing your rig up and running Red, gonna be saaweett!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> UK E-tailers are at it too.... branding cards with ***Perfect for Litecoin Mining*** etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad panda me wanted a 290/x around april - not at £365 & £460 and thats for asus DCUIIs - add another £10 for sapphire tri-x


That really sucks, sorry to hear it dude

The DCU II isn't worth it, unless you only plan on ever using one card,
A few people in the 290/x club have stated how underwhelming it cools, Go for a Tri-X instead if you can.


----------



## Durvelle27

Putting together a new rig. Thinking of going for a 9370 & R9 290


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Grats on 200fps marker kyad, that's pretty slick. Your rig is lookin about as pretty as red's nowdays.
> 
> I only play bf4 about 2 hours a week atm so sticking with 13.2 until 14 series doesn't nerf my hash rate. Currently working on a triple rad (one being a _*phobya 400x200*_) 4930k/rampage iv black setup to go with roommates powercolor lcs 290x. Eventually I'll make enough money building rigs to have my own gg custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll have enough for ssd's from this.


why... just why? you would be better with 2x120s much more cooling


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why... just why? you would be better with 2x120s much more cooling


It's already serious overkill. Going for quiet, loudest fan on entire case is 21db.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Putting together a new rig. Thinking of going for a 9370 & R9 290


Good combo.....sick of your i7?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Good combo.....sick of your i7?


Yea its no fun to OC anymore


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yea its no fun to OC anymore


Well come on back then


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well come on back then


I am


----------



## Kalistoval

So I lapped a few things today and found a less flimsy mount and rigged it up thanks to a donor thermaltake heatsink. I found it very annoying that the bottom of my phanteks was scratching up my cpus IHS and creating some ugly pitting so I lapped them both. I has droped my termals by 7c on this fx 8320 that can do 4.1ghz on stock vid with 1.28v and only 2 phanteks fans running


----------



## neurotix

Looks good, nice and shiny.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can always try the green team. Unless you have a specific purpose for an AMD. Or are they overpriced too?


£420-460 + for a 780 & £560 for a 780 Ti







- I'd rather take the 290X with mantle and true audio tbh - & having a complete AMD rig is 'nice' not necessity







(red and black scheme helps too)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yea its no fun to OC anymore


I hear ya Durvelle, they are a bit lame for OCing but it's really the only way to get any 3D Boints. Welcome back to the Red Team.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> £420-460 + for a 780 & £560 for a 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'd rather take the 290X with mantle and true audio tbh - & having a complete AMD rig is 'nice' not necessity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (red and black scheme helps too)


The R9 290x and the GTX780TI are about the same price here. I've always used Nvidia for the last few years just for CUDA. Is Mantle applicable to more than just BF4 ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Yea its no fun to OC anymore
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya Durvelle, they are a bit lame for OCing but it's really the only way to get any 3D Boints. Welcome back to the Red Team.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> £420-460 + for a 780 & £560 for a 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I'd rather take the 290X with mantle and true audio tbh - & having a complete AMD rig is 'nice' not necessity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (red and black scheme helps too)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The R9 290x and the GTX780 are about the same price here. I've always used Nvidia for the last few years just for CUDA. Is Mantle applicable to more than just BF4 ?
Click to expand...

StarSwarm, Thief soon (as in a week or two), StarCitizen when it releases, and a ton (12+) of EA titles including the new Battlefront through the year. Rumor on the street is there's a whole lot sitting in the wings we don't know about too, but there's no proof of that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I hear ya Durvelle, they are a bit lame for OCing but it's really the only way to get any 3D Boints. Welcome back to the Red Team.
> The R9 290x and the GTX780 are about the same price here. I've always used Nvidia for the last few years just for CUDA. Is Mantle applicable to more than just BF4 ?


Battlefield 4, Mirror's Edge 2, Battlefront 3, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare and the next Mass Effect game will all be running Frostbite 3 therefore they will have mantle support.



And of course as Kyad said: Star Citizen, Thief, and the Nitrous game engine.


----------



## Johan45

Thanks guys that may just be worth looking into!! There's a few games I like that use frostbite. I just might have to pick one of those 290's up the next time I'm shopping!! I have seen that Mantle makes quite a difference . I better do some reading!


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Battlefield 4, Mirror's Edge 2, Battlefront 3, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Plants vs. Zombies: Garden Warfare and the next Mass Effect game will all be running Frostbite 3 therefore they will have mantle support.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course as Kyad said: Star Citizen, Thief, and the Nitrous game engine.


Thief will also have Mantle support this month plus there's a stress tool/game you can download right now on steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/267130/ - Don't forget to download Catalyst 14.2 which has the Mantle driver.


----------



## SandyClaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can you post screen shots of your Memory setting in Bios? + Mvolts and cpu/nb freq + volts.
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained <--- great reference material.
> Do you have APM turned on? curious why your are hitting your Minimum clocks...


APM is off, but Cool 'n' Quiet is turned on. It doesnt clock the system down according the TDP, goes on and on even when exceeding 70 Deg [email protected]









Ive finished a run with these BIOS Settings



which resulted in 20 succesful IBT AVX runs on very high. Dont mind the terrible low temperature, its like 5 deg C in my room.



how far can I push my system ?


----------



## Thanos1972

Maybe my new stable 24/07 clocks








Very good temps with the nepton 280L against the NH-D14 and will try to reach the magic 5.0ghz barrier stable.at least i broke the 100Gflops one








(cpuz reported 4970 but it is actually 4940ghz).


----------



## Gregory14

8320 Stable at 4.7Ghz


----------



## wallawallaman

Can I join?

Here is this morning's results!

http://valid.canardpc.com/b1uquw

My username is there, and yes, the CPU was at 19C. Minnesota, yo.

BTW, does NB clock effect single thread at all, or is it mostly for memory bandwidth?

I will try and shoot for higher, as the 15deg F weather is great for overclocking, though I did kill a HDD by running it in temps below zero...


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*
> 
> Maybe my new stable 24/07 clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good temps with the nepton 280L against the NH-D14 and will try to reach the magic 5.0ghz barrier stable.at least i broke the 100Gflops one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cpuz reported 4970 but it is actually 4940ghz).


Negative results arent stable


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 8320 Stable at 4.7Ghz


Depends on your definition of stable!

I was IBT AVXing v high with 1.5v core - LLC v high running 4.7gz....after playing with the nb settings, I had to reset cmos switch... then I loaded my 4.7ghz profile to find it unstable. After playing with it for ages now, it requires 1.536 v core - LLC v hig to run te same 4.7 ghz.

How/Is it even possible for a cpu to require more volts, on a once working profile, to be stable again?! confused


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Here is this morning's results!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b1uquw
> 
> My username is there, and yes, the CPU was at 19C. Minnesota, yo.
> 
> BTW, does NB clock effect single thread at all, or is it mostly for memory bandwidth?
> 
> I will try and shoot for higher, as the 15deg F weather is great for overclocking, though I did kill a HDD by running it in temps below zero...


The NB will affect all threads. By improving your memory bandwidth. And cache speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Depends on your definition of stable!
> 
> I was IBT AVXing v high with 1.5v core - LLC v high running 4.7gz....after playing with the nb settings, I had to reset cmos switch... then I loaded my 4.7ghz profile to find it unstable. After playing with it for ages now, it requires 1.536 v core - LLC v hig to run te same 4.7 ghz.
> 
> How/Is it even possible for a cpu to require more volts, on a once working profile, to be stable again?! confused


Is it possible you made changes to your settings after you saved you profile? Or is it warmer now than before, these things are quite sensitive to temp.


----------



## Gregory14

Stable in the intel burn test and Crysis 2, was crashing before. I fine tuned it. Followed a guide that basically said NB overclocking isnt worth it, it only caps the OC due to more heat. Drop theCPU-NB and you can drop the CPU-Vcore, HTlink is at 26 or 2800. Isnt it all about HTLink speed? I think oc'ing nb is for faster memory, but the clocks will be longer.

Also I've got APM master and C6 enabled.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I hear ya Durvelle, they are a bit lame for OCing but it's really the only way to get any 3D Boints. Welcome back to the Red Team.
> The R9 290x and the GTX780TI are about the same price here. I've always used Nvidia for the last few years just for CUDA. Is Mantle applicable to more than just BF4 ?


Never really left


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Never really left


Just on Vacation eh? Wanted to come back and work for an OC did you?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The NB will affect all threads. By improving your memory bandwidth. And cache speeds.
> Is it possible you made changes to your settings after you saved you profile? Or is it warmer now than before, these things are quite sensitive to temp.


Changes to settings after profile save would be possible, but I can pretty much remember the settings lol... I then set everything to default, and configured only the clock, vcore and LLC... it was deemed unstable at what was previously stable. Seems after using the cmos reset, the cpu wants more volts! Got a stable 4.7 with llc vhigh @ 5.36 v now... ramm @ 2133 with 2.4 on the nb. Will leave it like this for now and try lower the core tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Stable in the intel burn test and Crysis 2, was crashing before. I fine tuned it. Followed a guide that basically said NB overclocking isnt worth it, it only caps the OC due to more heat. Drop theCPU-NB and you can drop the CPU-Vcore, HTlink is at 26 or 2800. Isnt it all about HTLink speed? I think oc'ing nb is for faster memory, but the clocks will be longer.
> 
> Also I've got APM master and C6 enabled.


4.8ghz with 1.35v core.... on an 8320.... must be some golden chip!? The IBT you said you ran, was it the AVX version with memory settings to at least very high with at least 10 passes?

I know HT clocking is beneficial when running more than 1 gpu. As for NB clocking, yes I believe it is mainly memory related, which when considering what runs through the ram, suppose it is/can be worth it


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Changes to settings after profile save would be possible, but I can pretty much remember the settings lol... I then set everything to default, and configured only the clock, vcore and LLC... it was deemed unstable at what was previously stable. Seems after using the cmos reset, the cpu wants more volts! Got a stable 4.7 with llc vhigh @ 5.36 v now... ramm @ 2133 with 2.4 on the nb. Will leave it like this for now and try lower the core tomorrow.
> 4.8ghz with 1.35v core.... on an 8320.... must be some golden chip!? The IBT you said you ran, was it the AVX version with memory settings to at least very high with at least 10 passes?
> 
> I know HT clocking is beneficial when running more than 1 gpu. As for NB clocking, yes I believe it is mainly memory related, which when considering what runs through the ram, suppose it is/can be worth it


Did you have the ram and NB running those speeds previously ? I have noticed that ram can play a part in stability. Get to be harder on the IMC as you increase ram speed.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just on Vacation eh? Wanted to come back and work for an OC did you?


Basically


----------



## Gregory14

the temps in HWINFO dont show my IBT test temps. But I cannot complete even 1 passthrough on the highest setting without the temps getting to their limits, but no freezing or crashing. I'm cooling with a CM Nepton 140XL too, thats why I cant imagine running higher volts when this works. I have thought mabey this chip is golden.. idk. Cores 4&5 seem weak on using their full potential.

a good benchmark for gpu cpu as a game is Crysis series. Playing that you'll know if your stable or not. Since i've got the right overclock i've turned on some power saving features, I think i need to fine tune the APM settings in the Asus 99fx Pro 2.0


----------



## X-Alt

Sandy, disable CnQ, the pins don't mean anything TBH!


----------



## Rooah

So I've been tweaking a lot and managed 4.525 GHz at 1.248 Vcore with my 8320



http://puu.sh/7j8Vb.jpg


----------



## 331149

Nice! Gotta love undervolting that thing, 1.45 stock is out of this world.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can you post screen shots of your Memory setting in Bios? + Mvolts and cpu/nb freq + volts.
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained <--- great reference material.
> Do you have APM turned on? curious why your are hitting your Minimum clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> APM is off, but Cool 'n' Quiet is turned on. It doesnt clock the system down according the TDP, goes on and on even when exceeding 70 Deg [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive finished a run with these BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> which resulted in 20 succesful IBT AVX runs on very high. Dont mind the terrible low temperature, its like 5 deg C in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> how far can I push my system ?
Click to expand...

as far as you can ... we can not tell you that sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 8320 Stable at 4.7Ghz


there is no evidence showing that it is stable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thanos1972*
> 
> Maybe my new stable 24/07 clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good temps with the nepton 280L against the NH-D14 and will try to reach the magic 5.0ghz barrier stable.at least i broke the 100Gflops one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (cpuz reported 4970 but it is actually 4940ghz).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative results arent stable
Click to expand...

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 8320 Stable at 4.7Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of stable!
> 
> I was IBT AVXing v high with 1.5v core - LLC v high running 4.7gz....after playing with the nb settings, I had to reset cmos switch... then I loaded my 4.7ghz profile to find it unstable. After playing with it for ages now, it requires 1.536 v core - LLC v hig to run te same 4.7 ghz.
> 
> How/Is it even possible for a cpu to require more volts, on a once working profile, to be stable again?! confused
Click to expand...

degragation, other settings may be off, or different but seeing in your next post you said you push 5v though it, i could see why
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Here is this morning's results!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b1uquw
> 
> My username is there, and yes, the CPU was at 19C. Minnesota, yo.
> 
> BTW, does NB clock effect single thread at all, or is it mostly for memory bandwidth?
> 
> I will try and shoot for higher, as the 15deg F weather is great for overclocking, though I did kill a HDD by running it in temps below zero...


1 6300, so talk to kya we can always help you out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Stable in the intel burn test and Crysis 2, was crashing before. I fine tuned it. Followed a guide that basically said NB overclocking isnt worth it, it only caps the OC due to more heat. Drop theCPU-NB and you can drop the CPU-Vcore, HTlink is at 26 or 2800. Isnt it all about HTLink speed? I think oc'ing nb is for faster memory, but the clocks will be longer.
> 
> Also I've got APM master and C6 enabled.


every thing you said is highly subjective, yes it does help to lower temps, but you also get worse scores, depending on what you are doing, ht is only really needed for multi gpu setups !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> Here is this morning's results!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b1uquw
> 
> My username is there, and yes, the CPU was at 19C. Minnesota, yo.
> 
> BTW, does NB clock effect single thread at all, or is it mostly for memory bandwidth?
> 
> I will try and shoot for higher, as the 15deg F weather is great for overclocking, though I did kill a HDD by running it in temps below zero...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 6300, so talk to kya we can always help you out
Click to expand...

Technically the club is for those of us with the 8-core model, but the arch is the same regardless and we haven't turned away a 6-core user asking for help yet.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyClaws*
> 
> APM is off, but Cool 'n' Quiet is turned on. It doesnt clock the system down according the TDP, goes on and on even when exceeding 70 Deg [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive finished a run with these BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> 
> which resulted in 20 succesful IBT AVX runs on very high. Dont mind the terrible low temperature, its like 5 deg C in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> how far can I push my system ?


Turn off Cool and quiet, exclude it from the reason you are getting down clocking.

Is there are reason why you are using a FSB overclock?

run IBT again with HWinfo64 as your monitor (hwinfo prefered, occt still works but doesn't show as much at a glance)

I would also suggest switching to manual instead of DOCP

better able to fine tune without bios wanting to change things on you.

also FSB overclocking tends to bugger up your ram and other frequencies, more attention to detail is required for this.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> degragation, other settings may be off, or different but seeing in your next post you said you push 5v though it, i could see why
> 
> +1












Very much doubt its starting to degrade.... rarely has the cpu temps been above 65c..... 5v? I did?! Must have been a mistake, I meant 1.5


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> degragation, other settings may be off, or different but seeing in your next post you said you push 5v though it, i could see why
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much doubt its starting to degrade.... rarely has the cpu temps been above 65c..... 5v? I did?! Must have been a mistake, I meant 1.5
Click to expand...

i figured but i like to give craps


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> \
> Beg for mercy, for I have gotten 200FPS in BF4 @ 1080p Ultra 4xMSAA!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So i finally got around to using the bf4fta made by RagingCain with mantle and DX11.

Did these on the test range, flew around in the chopper, blew up the same stuff so it should be consistent.

Mantle:


D3D 11:


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I only have this to compare it too: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967872
> And yes, the gap seems larger in 3Dmark than anywhere else.
> That's what i mean, i'd get a little Volt happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing your rig up and running Red, gonna be saaweett!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks, sorry to hear it dude
> 
> The DCU II isn't worth it, unless you only plan on ever using one card,
> A few people in the 290/x club have stated how underwhelming it cools, Go for a Tri-X instead if you can.


Planning on the cheapest I can fit a full cover block on tbh, gonna add it to my H220X once they are released so I'm not 'too' bitter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I hear ya Durvelle, they are a bit lame for OCing but it's really the only way to get any 3D Boints. Welcome back to the Red Team.
> The R9 290x and the GTX780TI are about the same price here. I've always used Nvidia for the last few years just for CUDA. Is Mantle applicable to more than just BF4 ?


Anything with the frostbite engine, as once it's fully fixed in BF4 it will also be fixed out-of-the-box on future frostbite titles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So i finally got around to using the bf4fta made by RagingCain with mantle and DX11.
> 
> Did these on the test range, flew around in the chopper, blew up the same stuff so it should be consistent.
> 
> Mantle:
> 
> 
> D3D 11:


Looking good. The frametimes are tight with mantle! a lot of talk about this giving you 'better' skills in games.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I only have this to compare it too: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967872
> And yes, the gap seems larger in 3Dmark than anywhere else.
> That's what i mean, i'd get a little Volt happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing your rig up and running Red, gonna be saaweett!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks, sorry to hear it dude
> 
> The DCU II isn't worth it, unless you only plan on ever using one card,
> A few people in the 290/x club have stated how underwhelming it cools, Go for a Tri-X instead if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on the cheapest I can fit a full cover block on tbh, gonna add it to my H220X once they are released so I'm not 'too' bitter.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I hear ya Durvelle, they are a bit lame for OCing but it's really the only way to get any 3D Boints. Welcome back to the Red Team.
> The R9 290x and the GTX780TI are about the same price here. I've always used Nvidia for the last few years just for CUDA. Is Mantle applicable to more than just BF4 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything with the frostbite engine, as once it's fully fixed in BF4 it will also be fixed out-of-the-box on future frostbite titles.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So i finally got around to using the bf4fta made by RagingCain with mantle and DX11.
> 
> Did these on the test range, flew around in the chopper, blew up the same stuff so it should be consistent.
> 
> Mantle:
> 
> 
> D3D 11:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good. The frametimes are tight with mantle! a lot of talk about this giving you 'better' skills in games.
Click to expand...

Will I still be able to use the Mantle API with my 6850's? Maybe I won't see a performance boost. But I really wouldn't mind seeing at least some better frametimes in some games.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will I still be able to use the Mantle API with my 6850's? Maybe I won't see a performance boost. But I really wouldn't mind seeing at least some better frametimes in some games.


They are VLIW, not GCN, so no.


----------



## neurotix

Mantle only works with GCN based cards (7xxx series and up).


----------



## ArconHadron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Turn off Cool and quiet, exclude it from the reason you are getting down clocking.
> 
> Is there are reason why you are using a FSB overclock?
> 
> run IBT again with HWinfo64 as your monitor (hwinfo prefered, occt still works but doesn't show as much at a glance)
> 
> I would also suggest switching to manual instead of DOCP
> 
> better able to fine tune without bios wanting to change things on you.
> 
> also FSB overclocking tends to bugger up your ram and other frequencies, more attention to detail is required for this.


I am running my FSB at 220 with some cheap ram. I'm still sold on the thought that higher FSB results in potential higher RAM bandwidth, although it does stress the IMC more.

I know of examples where people run FSB at 300! (haven't tried this).

I'n running gaming stable at 4.74 Ghz with low Vcore voltage and single 120mm AOI water cooling.

Should I try OCing with FSB 200? FSB 300? I haven't fully explored either option, as I assumed the boost in FSB resulted in better bandwidth.

Thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Turn off Cool and quiet, exclude it from the reason you are getting down clocking.
> 
> Is there are reason why you are using a FSB overclock?
> 
> run IBT again with HWinfo64 as your monitor (hwinfo prefered, occt still works but doesn't show as much at a glance)
> 
> I would also suggest switching to manual instead of DOCP
> 
> better able to fine tune without bios wanting to change things on you.
> 
> also FSB overclocking tends to bugger up your ram and other frequencies, more attention to detail is required for this.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running my FSB at 220 with some cheap ram. I'm still sold on the thought that higher FSB results in potential higher RAM bandwidth, although it does stress the IMC more.
> 
> I know of examples where people run FSB at 300! (haven't tried this).
> 
> I'n running gaming stable at 4.74 Ghz with low Vcore voltage and single 120mm AOI water cooling.
> 
> Should I try OCing with FSB 200? FSB 300? I haven't fully explored either option, as I assumed the boost in FSB resulted in better bandwidth.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with the FSB. Or rather, the FSB alone does not determine the bandwidth, the Northbridge and RAM total speeds do. The question is if those two go higher with FSB or Multi clocking.


----------



## neurotix

I had to RMA my H100i because I was changing the thermal paste and when I put it back together I noticed the Corsair Link header on the pump unit came off. I'd try and put the Corsair Link cable in the slot and it wouldn't plug in like normal, it would just go into empty space in the pump. On closer inspection, the header came off of it's solder joints on the PCB inside of the pump unit. It must have fell inside it or something, it's just a little plastic piece anyway. So, I'm without a decent CPU cooler until I get my H100i back. It might sound really stupid, but I like being able to control the RGB LED on the pump. =/

The only backup I have that I'm willing to use is the stock FX heatsink that came in the box with my processor. I have a Thermaltake Frio but that thing is a monster and mounting it is a nightmare, I'd have to take my motherboard out and install a different bracket/backplate on the socket, and a ton of other hassle like mounting my side panel fan on the outside so the fan clears the heatsink. Screw that.

Anyway, this cooler SUCKS. I set voltage and multiplier to auto so my chip is at 4ghz and the voltage is about 1.332v. Even with the fan spinning at 3000rpm, my socket temp is always 50C at idle. Good lord.

I didn't notice much difference in performance in synthetic benchmarks at 4ghz vs 4.7ghz. My Valley score was only 3 fps lower. However, in actual game performance it makes a big difference. With my 290 at 1200/1500mhz, resolution 5760x1080 Eyefinity, I tested game performance in Sleeping Dogs by leaving my apartment, getting on a fast DLC motorcycle and following the same route through Hong Kong. I would never see less than 50 fps in Playclaw 5 riding the bike with my processor overclocked. At stock though, the FPS went as low as 25 in some spots and was exceedingly choppy.

All hail the stock AMD heatsink =/


Spoiler: This thing sucks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I am running my FSB at 220 with some cheap ram. I'm still sold on the thought that higher FSB results in potential higher RAM bandwidth, although it does stress the IMC more.
> 
> I know of examples where people run FSB at 300! (haven't tried this).
> 
> I'n running gaming stable at 4.74 Ghz with low Vcore voltage and single 120mm AOI water cooling.
> 
> Should I try OCing with FSB 200? FSB 300? I haven't fully explored either option, as I assumed the boost in FSB resulted in better bandwidth.
> 
> Thanks


Only real reason to use 300 fsb or in that range is to tweak your frequencies (nb, ht, cpu/nb, + ram) to work better with either super speedy ram (IE 2200MHZ +) that or running multiple GPUs.

Cranking the HT and cpu/nb will allow you more bandwidth *IF YOU CAN USE IT.* if your system doesn't need the extra bandwidth (see above for the reasons to need it) it will most likely cause you instability as you will have a hard time stress testing those settings.

also in terms of performance all loads being equal there is ABSOLUTELY no difference in performance from FSB vs MULTI. performance gains are purely based on stability at this point.

to paraphrase a meme

".... one does not simply start with 300 fsb...."

those who are in this FSB range generally know how to tweak with systems to handle this.

the real world differnce between FSB and multi is thermals. FSB generates more heat. /discussion.

these chips are not Core 2 architecture.. no benefit from FSB over multi.

not to mention that the FSB dead spots change from chip to chip. generally the reason why most tell ppl to start with multi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I had to RMA my H100i because I was changing the thermal paste and when I put it back together I noticed the Corsair Link header on the pump unit came off. I'd try and put the Corsair Link cable in the slot and it wouldn't plug in like normal, it would just go into empty space in the pump. On closer inspection, the header came off of it's solder joints on the PCB inside of the pump unit. It must have fell inside it or something, it's just a little plastic piece anyway. So, I'm without a decent CPU cooler until I get my H100i back. It might sound really stupid, but I like being able to control the RGB LED on the pump. =/
> 
> The only backup I have that I'm willing to use is the stock FX heatsink that came in the box with my processor. I have a Thermaltake Frio but that thing is a monster and mounting it is a nightmare, I'd have to take my motherboard out and install a different bracket/backplate on the socket, and a ton of other hassle like mounting my side panel fan on the outside so the fan clears the heatsink. Screw that.
> 
> Anyway, this cooler SUCKS. I set voltage and multiplier to auto so my chip is at 4ghz and the voltage is about 1.332v. Even with the fan spinning at 3000rpm, my socket temp is always 50C at idle. Good lord.
> 
> I didn't notice much difference in performance in synthetic benchmarks at 4ghz vs 4.7ghz. My Valley score was only 3 fps lower. However, in actual game performance it makes a big difference. With my 290 at 1200/1500mhz, resolution 5760x1080 Eyefinity, I tested game performance in Sleeping Dogs by leaving my apartment, getting on a fast DLC motorcycle and following the same route through Hong Kong. I would never see less than 50 fps in Playclaw 5 riding the bike with my processor overclocked. At stock though, the FPS went as low as 25 in some spots and was exceedingly choppy.
> 
> All hail the stock AMD heatsink =/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This thing sucks.


try reversing the direction of the HS fan.. having it pulling rather then pushing... might work out better (use you case ventilation a little better IMHO)


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I had to RMA my H100i because I was changing the thermal paste and when I put it back together I noticed the Corsair Link header on the pump unit came off. I'd try and put the Corsair Link cable in the slot and it wouldn't plug in like normal, it would just go into empty space in the pump. On closer inspection, the header came off of it's solder joints on the PCB inside of the pump unit. It must have fell inside it or something, it's just a little plastic piece anyway. So, I'm without a decent CPU cooler until I get my H100i back. It might sound really stupid, but I like being able to control the RGB LED on the pump. =/
> 
> The only backup I have that I'm willing to use is the stock FX heatsink that came in the box with my processor. I have a Thermaltake Frio but that thing is a monster and mounting it is a nightmare, I'd have to take my motherboard out and install a different bracket/backplate on the socket, and a ton of other hassle like mounting my side panel fan on the outside so the fan clears the heatsink. Screw that.
> 
> Anyway, this cooler SUCKS. I set voltage and multiplier to auto so my chip is at 4ghz and the voltage is about 1.332v. Even with the fan spinning at 3000rpm, my socket temp is always 50C at idle. Good lord.
> 
> I didn't notice much difference in performance in synthetic benchmarks at 4ghz vs 4.7ghz. My Valley score was only 3 fps lower. However, in actual game performance it makes a big difference. With my 290 at 1200/1500mhz, resolution 5760x1080 Eyefinity, I tested game performance in Sleeping Dogs by leaving my apartment, getting on a fast DLC motorcycle and following the same route through Hong Kong. I would never see less than 50 fps in Playclaw 5 riding the bike with my processor overclocked. At stock though, the FPS went as low as 25 in some spots and was exceedingly choppy.
> 
> All hail the stock AMD heatsink =/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This thing sucks.


God have mercy on your soul....


----------



## neurotix

lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Will I still be able to use the Mantle API with my 6850's? Maybe I won't see a performance boost. But I really wouldn't mind seeing at least some better frametimes in some games.
> 
> 
> 
> They are VLIW, not GCN, so no.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Mantle only works with GCN based cards (7xxx series and up).


i thought "eventually, but not at release"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Turn off Cool and quiet, exclude it from the reason you are getting down clocking.
> 
> Is there are reason why you are using a FSB overclock?
> 
> run IBT again with HWinfo64 as your monitor (hwinfo prefered, occt still works but doesn't show as much at a glance)
> 
> I would also suggest switching to manual instead of DOCP
> 
> better able to fine tune without bios wanting to change things on you.
> 
> also FSB overclocking tends to bugger up your ram and other frequencies, more attention to detail is required for this.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running my FSB at 220 with some cheap ram. I'm still sold on the thought that higher FSB results in potential higher RAM bandwidth, although it does stress the IMC more.
> 
> I know of examples where people run FSB at 300! (haven't tried this).
> 
> I'n running gaming stable at 4.74 Ghz with low Vcore voltage and single 120mm AOI water cooling.
> 
> Should I try OCing with FSB 200? FSB 300? I haven't fully explored either option, as I assumed the boost in FSB resulted in better bandwidth.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has nothing to do with the FSB. Or rather, the FSB alone does not determine the bandwidth, the Northbridge and RAM total speeds do. The question is if those two go higher with FSB or Multi clocking.
Click to expand...

yep i have tested both


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i thought "eventually, but not at release"?


Why would they bother supporting an arch that was last used 3 years ago? Not to mention if VLIW 4 and 5 need different additions.


----------



## CastorTroy

Pretty happy with this, 4.7ghz @ 1.464v, max reported temp 63c.


----------



## X-Alt

Running IBT AVX with my H220, @4.3Ghz, 37C MAX, WOW!
Yeah, something is up.. Completes 10 runs and then displays errors, odd... Prob just me not running as Admin, oh well going to 4.6...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Running IBT AVX with my H220, @4.3Ghz, 37C MAX, WOW!
> Yeah, something is up.. Completes 10 runs and then displays errors, odd... Prob just me not running as Admin, oh well going to 4.6...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1468829/intel-burn-test-failing-with-critical-error-problem-solved

this was the fix for me.. it also helped others here


----------



## Kalistoval

so im at microcenter trying to find thermal tape for my mosfets but they don't seem to have any is it possible/safe to use a small amount of non conductive thermal paste like as cremic or w/e its called or ic diamond? I need to know fast please thxs in advance


----------



## X-Alt

Its doing well, ~90 GFlops with background processes everywhere, 12 runs already done. If I don't move my mouse, it tends to drift away (action center maintenance, temps get slightly higher) and GFlops are slightly lower, is it normal? Same error at the end of teh run! Will run in Win 7 Comp tommorow...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> so im at microcenter trying to find thermal tape for my mosfets but they don't seem to have any is it possible/safe to use a small amount of non conductive thermal paste like as cremic or w/e its called or ic diamond? I need to know fast please thxs in advance


personally i dont recommend it , thermal pad you can always cut down or http://www.performance-pcs.com/ has decent shipping prices


----------



## X-Alt

Ran in Win 7 compatability, worked gr8 (MOAR FLOPZ!) for one run, will investigate tommorow. Cinebench score coming up..


----------



## Kalistoval

meh i bought some ram heatsink thingys for like 9 bucks ill just take the thermal pad off those wdf no one sells these locally cbf to wait on shipping although it is better 4.5ghz at 1.41v dosnt matter if its extreme or medium llc works the same on my board med llc and extreme yield the same temps


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ran in Win 7 compatability, worked gr8 (MOAR FLOPZ!) for one run, will investigate tommorow. Cinebench score coming up..


Cinebench is as trustworthy as a dirty politician.

Read http://www.ftc.gov/os/adjpro/d9341/091216intelcmpt.pdf
Watch


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy*
> 
> Pretty happy with this, 4.7ghz @ 1.464v, max reported temp 63c.


Looking good... is IBT the AVX version?

See you play Arma3...good stuff eh. Have you played the hostile takeover servers?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CastorTroy*
> 
> Pretty happy with this, 4.7ghz @ 1.464v, max reported temp 63c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good... is IBT the AVX version?
> 
> See you play Arma3...good stuff eh. Have you played the hostile takeover servers?
Click to expand...

The way you can tell is the GFlops. 80GFlops+ is AVX.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The way you can tell is the GFlops. 80GFlops+ is AVX.


Ahhh ye..otherwise 45 range ye


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Cinebench is as trustworthy as a dirty politician.
> 
> Read http://www.ftc.gov/os/adjpro/d9341/091216intelcmpt.pdf
> Watch


Yep, ICC. R15 is a bit more fair, it was just a score for reference.. Will rerun IBT AVX and try Black Hole soon enough..


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Yep, ICC. R15 is a bit more fair, it was just a score for reference.. Will rerun IBT AVX and try Black Hole soon enough..


I have not done enough testing but I did run the ICC patch to scan Cinebench R15 for any crippling compilers in conjunction with activating BDCx64 with ever reboot religiously and have seen a slight improvement in my cinebench score's. It dosn't hurt to try, what I saw was the score I ended up with was slightly higher than running R15 in safe mode. I would like to see if anyone else could test this. This is the ICC zip file, In other news I'm going to put some IC Diamond paste on my mosfets, If it blows up oh well l0ol reminds me of the Home Improvment T.v Show (Tim Allen) .

icc_patch.zip 291k .zip file


I came back to show what I was referring too heres with BDCx64 activated before running ICC patch on Cinebench.


Here is BDCx64 and ICC patched on the cinebench folder.


In order for it to scan properly in the ICC program you must go to options and check the following to i have circled


Icc patch lets you scan the entire drive or folders


----------



## X-Alt

IBT Ran. ~90 GFlops.. http://valid.canardpc.com/wasjux


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Hey guys, I haven't overclocked yet but I registered to tell you how thankful I am to the people involved with the guides and feedback found in this thread. You have no idea how stressed I've been for over a week now, putting my build together. I have fresh installed Windows 8.1 three times and have tried every bios settings known to Google, just to get my system functioning at stock settings & speeds without receiving random BSOD's. I've run Memtest, Prime95, HDtune etc etc. all with no errors. Then I could be browsing the web, installing a program, encoding video and boom, BSOD or reboot. I was convinced it was either my 2yr old PSU or my bios settings/voltages. I've been putting together builds for myself and others for over 10yrs and this was the first time I've been this stumped. I was seriously about to give up and return everything back to MicroCenter and RMA my ram back to NewEgg.

*BIG THANK YOU*


----------



## ArconHadron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't overclocked yet but I registered to tell you how thankful I am to the people involved with the guides and feedback found in this thread. You have no idea how stressed I've been for over a week now, putting my build together. I have fresh installed Windows 8.1 three times and have tried every bios settings known to Google, just to get my system functioning at stock settings & speeds without receiving random BSOD's. I've run Memtest, Prime95, HDtune etc etc. all with no errors. Then I could be browsing the web, installing a program, encoding video and boom, BSOD or reboot. I was convinced it was either my 2yr old PSU or my bios settings/voltages. I've been putting together builds for myself and others for over 10yrs and this was the first time I've been this stumped. I was seriously about to give up and return everything back to MicroCenter and RMA my ram back to NewEgg.
> 
> *BIG THANK YOU*


Did you fix it?

Also, at the top of the page is a link: http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder

You can make a prettier description of your build.


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Hi, ArconHadron....I finally thought I was running great. The system actually stayed on with no random BSOD's all day while I was working. I came home for lunch and did some internet browsing, downloaded some programs. but I just got a reboot. All I was doing was streaming from PS3 Media Server. The movie was about half way through and froze. Went over to my PC and of course it was rebooting. I didn't get a chance to see if it was a BSOD or just a reset. Streaming a 1080p vid is a little taxing on CPU and about 2% ram.

I've run 3 passes each on Prime95 of Small FFTs and Blend. All cores are fine and temp hit around 51-53c. It idles around 16-26c, depending on my room temp. This is at stock volts. I just manually placed them in as suggested. Only thing I manually changed was my G.Skill Sniper kit from 1.49 to 1.5 as was told by a mod over at G.Skill. They said since 1866 is considered OC'ing, I need to manually change the voltage. And they said I may need to bump the cpu/nb.

I'm going crazy over here...About to buy a new PSU, then everything will be brand new but I figured the Antec 750 got me through 2yrs with no problems on my PII X6 1055T, it would be sufficient enough for this build. I don't know anymore, I open for suggestions......


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Hi, ArconHadron....I finally thought I was running great. The system actually stayed on with no random BSOD's all day while I was working. I came home for lunch and did some internet browsing, downloaded some programs. but I just got a reboot. All I was doing was streaming from PS3 Media Server. The movie was about half way through and froze. Went over to my PC and of course it was rebooting. I didn't get a chance to see if it was a BSOD or just a reset. Streaming a 1080p vid is a little taxing on CPU and about 2% ram.
> 
> I've run 3 passes each on Prime95 of Small FFTs and Blend. All cores are fine and temp hit around 51-53c. It idles around 16-26c, depending on my room temp. This is at stock volts. I just manually placed them in as suggested. Only thing I manually changed was my G.Skill Sniper kit from 1.49 to 1.5 as was told by a mod over at G.Skill. They said since 1866 is considered OC'ing, I need to manually change the voltage. And they said I may need to bump the cpu/nb.
> 
> I'm going crazy over here...About to buy a new PSU, then everything will be brand new but I figured the Antec 750 got me through 2yrs with no problems on my PII X6 1055T, it would be sufficient enough for this build. I don't know anymore, I open for suggestions......


Did you set the ram timings manually? I would also bump the ram voltage another .05v to 1.55v if it's rated for 1.5 at 1866. I would also set the CPU_NB voltage to 1.25 and NB LLC to high, then see if that stabilizes things. What voltage have you set for the CPU?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just on Vacation eh? Wanted to come back and work for an OC did you?


Basically
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you set the ram timings manually? I would also bump the ram voltage another .05v to 1.55v if it's rated for 1.5 at 1866. I would also set the CPU_NB voltage to 1.25 and NB LLC to high, then see if that stabilizes things. What voltage have you set for the CPU?


Try this ^^^^^


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

I think I've tried 1.55 on dram but I'll give it another go. I believe cpu/nb is 1.25 also and I followed the guide in the OP so my LLC's are set to ultra and high respectively. Cpu stock was 1.32 and I just tried 1.34 while I was encoding a video and noticed it maxed at1.3456. And about 10min into the encode, I rebooted, no BSOD so that's a plus. My memory timings are manually dialed in at 9-10-9-28. I left the 1T or 2T set to auto if that matters?


----------



## ArconHadron

Also, try setting ram at 1600 to take it out of the equation of CPU/NB Volts, IMC load, etc.

Try 2T also, for stability.

And of course what Johan45 said.

I just RECENTLY found out that my "identical" Gskill kit that I was running showed one SPD auto as 8 instead of 9.

They self identified differently! Locked 'em all down (no auto) and now running 2100Mhz stable.

Never thought I could do that on my board...


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Ok so I'm trying the recommended settings you guys posted. I'm going to try and encode a video since Prime95 never makes my system reboot.
With the memory at 1600 do I still manually set the timings to 9-10-9-28 or should I try auto? I was under the assumption those timings are for when the ram is at its rated speed of 1866?
Can I ask you guys something? When installing the OS, do you let Windows install the drivers or do you load them from a usb or something? I'm wondering if it's some kind of driver issue? Windows tells me I'm up to date...As well as Driver Reviver.


----------



## ArconHadron

Please log your temps as the encoding happens.

If it crashes, you can see what temps were going on....

The drivers should be the latest provided with your MB.

Other stock components in should get stock drivers. Can't speak from experience. Avoided Win8.x like the plaque.


----------



## tout

Just upgraded from a Phenom II 1090T to a shiny new FX 8320 today. After letting the TIM set in for the afternoon... I am currently up to 4.5 GHz @ 1.368 volts... not sure what the temps are in core temp... I adjusted the offset by 10° C because they seemed waaay too low to be real. 10 runs of IBT and it was pretty steady at 50° C with the offset.

Guess I better start reading some of this thread...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout*
> 
> Just upgraded from a Phenom II 1090T to a shiny new FX 8320 today. After letting the TIM set in for the afternoon... I am currently up to 4.5 GHz @ 1.368 volts... not sure what the temps are in core temp... I adjusted the offset by 10° C because they seemed waaay too low to be real. 10 runs of IBT and it was pretty steady at 50° C with the offset.
> 
> Guess I better start reading some of this thread...


Just get HWiNFO64 and look at the CPU0/Package temp while under load. Ignore the idle temp.

If it's under your full loop, you got a nice long way to go. 4.5Ghz is the "I was lazy and only gave it 10 minutes" overclock, even people on a 212 can do it.


----------



## tout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just get HWiNFO64 and look at the CPU0/Package temp while under load. Ignore the idle temp.
> 
> If it's under your full loop, you got a nice long way to go. 4.5Ghz is the "I was lazy and only gave it 10 minutes" overclock, even people on a 212 can do it.


Thanks, I did the same test again using that program and my max temp was 44.8°C. I am going to slowly increase the OC to see where it goes, plenty of time to hopefully hit 5 GHz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't overclocked yet but I registered to tell you how thankful I am to the people involved with the guides and feedback found in this thread. You have no idea how stressed I've been for over a week now, putting my build together. I have fresh installed Windows 8.1 three times and have tried every bios settings known to Google, just to get my system functioning at stock settings & speeds without receiving random BSOD's. I've run Memtest, Prime95, HDtune etc etc. all with no errors. Then I could be browsing the web, installing a program, encoding video and boom, BSOD or reboot. I was convinced it was either my 2yr old PSU or my bios settings/voltages. I've been putting together builds for myself and others for over 10yrs and this was the first time I've been this stumped. I was seriously about to give up and return everything back to MicroCenter and RMA my ram back to NewEgg.
> 
> *BIG THANK YOU*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Hi, ArconHadron....I finally thought I was running great. The system actually stayed on with no random BSOD's all day while I was working. I came home for lunch and did some internet browsing, downloaded some programs. but I just got a reboot. All I was doing was streaming from PS3 Media Server. The movie was about half way through and froze. Went over to my PC and of course it was rebooting. I didn't get a chance to see if it was a BSOD or just a reset. Streaming a 1080p vid is a little taxing on CPU and about 2% ram.
> 
> I've run 3 passes each on Prime95 of Small FFTs and Blend. All cores are fine and temp hit around 51-53c. It idles around 16-26c, depending on my room temp. This is at stock volts. I just manually placed them in as suggested. Only thing I manually changed was my G.Skill Sniper kit from 1.49 to 1.5 as was told by a mod over at G.Skill. They said since 1866 is considered OC'ing, I need to manually change the voltage. And they said I may need to bump the cpu/nb.
> 
> I'm going crazy over here...About to buy a new PSU, then everything will be brand new but I figured the Antec 750 got me through 2yrs with no problems on my PII X6 1055T, it would be sufficient enough for this build. I don't know anymore, I open for suggestions......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Hi, ArconHadron....I finally thought I was running great. The system actually stayed on with no random BSOD's all day while I was working. I came home for lunch and did some internet browsing, downloaded some programs. but I just got a reboot. All I was doing was streaming from PS3 Media Server. The movie was about half way through and froze. Went over to my PC and of course it was rebooting. I didn't get a chance to see if it was a BSOD or just a reset. Streaming a 1080p vid is a little taxing on CPU and about 2% ram.
> 
> I've run 3 passes each on Prime95 of Small FFTs and Blend. All cores are fine and temp hit around 51-53c. It idles around 16-26c, depending on my room temp. This is at stock volts. I just manually placed them in as suggested. Only thing I manually changed was my G.Skill Sniper kit from 1.49 to 1.5 as was told by a mod over at G.Skill. They said since 1866 is considered OC'ing, I need to manually change the voltage. And they said I may need to bump the cpu/nb.
> 
> I'm going crazy over here...About to buy a new PSU, then everything will be brand new but I figured the Antec 750 got me through 2yrs with no problems on my PII X6 1055T, it would be sufficient enough for this build. I don't know anymore, I open for suggestions......
> 
> 
> 
> Did you set the ram timings manually? I would also bump the ram voltage another .05v to 1.55v if it's rated for 1.5 at 1866. I would also set the CPU_NB voltage to 1.25 and NB LLC to high, then see if that stabilizes things. What voltage have you set for the CPU?
Click to expand...

please dont, your cooler can not handle that.

first turn your llc down to med or high, keep ALL powersaving features on

i personally would keep it at stock, that cooler is not going ot cut it for more then 4.2-4.4 ghz you need more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Ok so I'm trying the recommended settings you guys posted. I'm going to try and encode a video since Prime95 never makes my system reboot.
> With the memory at 1600 do I still manually set the timings to 9-10-9-28 or should I try auto? I was under the assumption those timings are for when the ram is at its rated speed of 1866?
> Can I ask you guys something? When installing the OS, do you let Windows install the drivers or do you load them from a usb or something? I'm wondering if it's some kind of driver issue? Windows tells me I'm up to date...As well as Driver Reviver.


no, that is for raid dont worry about it unless you know what it is for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout*
> 
> Just upgraded from a Phenom II 1090T to a shiny new FX 8320 today. After letting the TIM set in for the afternoon... I am currently up to 4.5 GHz @ 1.368 volts... not sure what the temps are in core temp... I adjusted the offset by 10° C because they seemed waaay too low to be real. 10 runs of IBT and it was pretty steady at 50° C with the offset.
> 
> Guess I better start reading some of this thread...


dont

at idle amd temps are wrong, they do not use a thermister on die like intel, they use a calculation that is more accurate the closer to full load, basic rule of thumb if core temp is less then 40c use socket, if core temp is greater then 40 use core temp'

also download hwinfo64


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

I'm not looking to OC right now, Mega Man. I'm just trying to get things stable. My temps are not the problem. I could run Prime95 for an hour and hover between 51-53c. I'm anywhere between 16-26c idle. So you think I should turn back on power saving and lower the LLC'S?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I'm not looking to OC right now, Mega Man. I'm just trying to get things stable. My temps are not the problem. I could run Prime95 for an hour and hover between 51-53c. I'm anywhere between 16-26c idle. So you think I should turn back on power saving and lower the LLC'S?


i do yes, at stock ultra is way to much volts, you sure you have the most recent drivers ??


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do yes, at stock ultra is way to much volts, you sure you have the most recent drivers ??


Ok, I'm back up and running with CPU LLC set on medium and NB LLC set to regular. I also enabled the power saving settings. What should the current capacities be set to? I think I set it to 110 and 100 right now.
As far as drivers, I've checked through both device manager and Driver Reviver and they say I'm up to date. I noticed I don't have the catalyst control manager installed if that matters? The only setting I changed right now is having my memory at its rated 1866 @ 9-10-9-28 2T. And I set the stock volt from 1.5 to 1.55


----------



## process

I'd remove any mounting software like daemon tools too.... these have been known to cause instability


----------



## Mega Man

i would just goto asus site and download all drivers if you have not yet,

current capabilities you can always max they allow it to pull more but does not force it


----------



## Kalistoval

Turns out IC Diamond is helping me out on my mosfets with temps since its not electronically conductive nor capacitive. I have been running it 4 hrs now and ocing steadily
Both IHS and Phanteks cooler perfectly lapped and measured using my micrometer IBT AVX stable, note Im not using termal pads on my mosfets just straight IC diamond Tim.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Ok, I'm back up and running with CPU LLC set on medium and NB LLC set to regular. I also enabled the power saving settings. What should the current capacities be set to? I think I set it to 110 and 100 right now.
> As far as drivers, I've checked through both device manager and Driver Reviver and they say I'm up to date. I noticed I don't have the catalyst control manager installed if that matters? The only setting I changed right now is having my memory at its rated 1866 @ 9-10-9-28 2T. And I set the stock volt from 1.5 to 1.55


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Ok, I'm back up and running with CPU LLC set on medium and NB LLC set to regular. I also enabled the power saving settings. What should the current capacities be set to? I think I set it to 110 and 100 right now.
> As far as drivers, I've checked through both device manager and Driver Reviver and they say I'm up to date. I noticed I don't have the catalyst control manager installed if that matters? The only setting I changed right now is having my memory at its rated 1866 @ 9-10-9-28 2T. And I set the stock volt from 1.5 to 1.55


install catalyst control manager and see if you still get reboots
i have noticed without ccc my fan profile is really low and my gpu would heat up even without load
did you say you can prime95 but cant encode
could be gpu over heating


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Ok so I'm trying the recommended settings you guys posted. I'm going to try and encode a video since Prime95 never makes my system reboot.
> With the memory at 1600 do I still manually set the timings to 9-10-9-28 or should I try auto? I was under the assumption those timings are for when the ram is at its rated speed of 1866?
> Can I ask you guys something? When installing the OS, do you let Windows install the drivers or do you load them from a usb or something? I'm wondering if it's some kind of driver issue? Windows tells me I'm up to date...As well as Driver Reviver.


You sound like you're having the exact issue I am, no BSOD but just a black-screen reboot under certain loads - mine I believe is my PSU, and if my motor's MOT goes well, getting a SuperFlower Leadex Gold 750 W which is just about the best PSU around currently







NOM NOM

Try the OCCT PSU test and see if it reboots when running that!


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

I think I may have found the problem with my memory. I ran a memtest overnight of 1 stick and everything went fine...3 passes and no errors. It was in module slot 2 of my board where I place my sticks for dual channel. Now before I leave for work, I just started memtest on my second stick in slot 4 and I see it's coming up as 401mhz (DDR3-802) with timings of 4-5-5-15 but at the bottom it shows 8192 mb DDR3 - 1866 - G.Skill F3-1866C9-8GSR *XMP*

So now the question is...Bad module in the motherboard or a bad stick?


----------



## 033Y5

make sure there is no dirt or fluff in the slot and try the stick in different slots to check its the stick or the dimm slot


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

I placed the stick in module slot 3 which I don't use with my dual channel set up and got the same results. This explains a lot...The memory was trying to run at 1600 or 1866 and couldn't even get to 1333 frequencies.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I placed the stick in module slot 3 which I don't use with my dual channel set up and got the same results. This explains a lot...The memory was trying to run at 1600 or 1866 and couldn't even get to 1333 frequencies.


what version of memtest are you using
i have seen memtest put wierd values when using an outdated version of memtest


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> , getting a SuperFlower Leadex Gold 750 W which is just about the best PSU around currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOM NOM
> 
> !


I have the 1K Platinum version, got it for a great price from the JohnnyGuru review. It's a great PSU !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I placed the stick in module slot 3 which I don't use with my dual channel set up and got the same results. This explains a lot...The memory was trying to run at 1600 or 1866 and couldn't even get to 1333 frequencies.


Sounds like you may have found your Gremlin. Surprising it would pass P95Blend


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> what version of memtest are you using
> i have seen memtest put wierd values when using an outdated version of memtest


I placed the stick in module slot 3
I would imagine the latest version..I got it off the official site


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have the 1K Platinum version, got it for a great price from the JohnnyGuru review. It's a great PSU !
> Sounds like you may have found your Gremlin. Surprising it would pass P95Blend


Yeah SuperFlower seem set on becoming *The* PSU vendor for high performance units. The ripple tests on the voltages of the 750 W are flawless....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I placed the stick in module slot 3
> I would imagine the latest version..I got it off the official site


Sounds like a bad stick to me. I'd just return / replace them rather than try to find a fix, RAM is fickle at the best of times!


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I placed the stick in module slot 3
> I would imagine the latest version..I got it off the official site


try the stick on its own in all slots just to make sure its not a board problem

how long have you had the ram

do you have another pc you can test it in


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

I run my sticks in slot 2 & 4. I tried this bad stick in both 4 and 3 which I've never tested..Both gave bad readings. I could try putting that ram in slot 2 where the other one passed just to be sure it's not the motherboards 3 & 4 module that is messed up.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Yeah SuperFlower seem set on becoming *The* PSU vendor for high performance units. The ripple tests on the voltages of the 750 W are flawless....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bad stick to me. I'd just return / replace them rather than try to find a fix, RAM is fickle at the best of times!


I got lucky and got it from Oklahoma Wolf when he was done the review. At the time they weren't available in NA and still not sure if they are.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I run my sticks in slot 2 & 4. I tried this bad stick in both 4 and 3 which I've never tested..Both gave bad readings. I could try putting that ram in slot 2 where the other one passed just to be sure it's not the motherboards 3 & 4 module that is messed up.


I'd do this just to rule out the Mobo as the culprit! Would hate to buy RAM then find it was the Mobo all along!









Pro tip: Go to top right of this page, and use the RigBuilder. Will aid us a lot in assisting going forward chap!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I got lucky and got it from Oklahoma Wolf when he was done the review. At the time they weren't available in NA and still not sure if they are.


Think they are available, just not under the 'SuperFlower brand. Overclockers.co.uk now stick their entire range which is nice - and that 750 Gold + Leadex is under £100 so also priced competetivly too!


----------



## Johan45

Nice, you guys are lucky it seems. I just did some searching and the only place I found them here was On E-bay they're $500 with free shipping from South Korea. Ha ha


----------



## gennro

Here is my FX-8350 overclock. Turbo enabled also. It will boot at 5ghz and load to desktop but won't pass P95. The H80 I have can't handle cooling with voltages past 1.4. Played Bad Company 2 for about 8 hours yesterday and no freeze ups so stable enough for me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/g8d2e4


----------



## Johan45

Looks good, did you mean this won't pass prime or 5.0 doesn't pass?


----------



## Rooah

Hey quick question. I've been looking around and was wondering if I should be paying more attention to the CPU 0 or CPU readings when overclocking? From what I've heard CPU 0 is the better one to watch out for in HWiNFO once you start to hit higher temps.


----------



## gennro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks good, did you mean this won't pass prime or 5.0 doesn't pass?


What I ment is 5ghz won't pass but 4.6 does.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice, you guys are lucky it seems. I just did some searching and the only place I found them here was On E-bay they're $500 with free shipping from South Korea. Ha ha


I could supply one cheaper than that for you haha! You'll need to see which Brands are build by them, and sold under another name.

Or ask a nice UK fella to help you out!


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rooah*
> 
> Hey quick question. I've been looking around and was wondering if I should be paying more attention to the CPU 0 or CPU readings when overclocking? From what I've heard CPU 0 is the better one to watch out for in HWiNFO once you start to hit higher temps.


CPU 0 is your CPU temp
CPU looks like you socket temps

CPU temp max is 62C (can go a little higher if you ask some other members)
Socket Temps max is 72C

Both are pretty important. Run a stress test and show us a screen shot of the temps (or is that it?).


----------



## Rooah

That's after about half an hour of prim95 small FFT. And thats what I figured, just wanted confirmation before I started to up the overclock. Thanks


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> CPU 0 is your CPU temp
> CPU looks like you socket temps
> 
> CPU temp max is 62C (can go a little higher if you ask some other members)
> Socket Temps max is 72C
> 
> Both are pretty important. Run a stress test and show us a screen shot of the temps (or is that it?).


These temps have recently changed... new cpu0 temp max is 72c
Also want to keep an eye on your nb/vrm temps... listed under T2...may differ depending on board


----------



## Rooah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> These temps have recently changed... new cpu0 temp max is 72c
> Also want to keep an eye on your nb/vrm temps... listed under T2...may differ depending on board


I've been looking for my VRM temps since I first got this board but I don't think it has any VRM temp monitoring, ASUS M5A99X. I have put my stock heatsink fan over my VRMs just in case though. CPU0 hitting 44.6C max and CPU hitting 61C max at 4.5GHz in Prime95 Small FFT.


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Just wanted to update everyone...I purchased a kit of Corsair Vengeance Pro (2x8) 16gb 1866 9-10-9-27 and placed them in slots 2 & 4 like I was running the Snipers and all is good now. I just tested doing a video encode and no random BSOD or reboots. Vcore at 1.34(I could probably drop this back to stock 1.32 now) During the encode under load(all cores being maxed for about 20min), temp topped out at 42c and even idles better at 9c. Checked CPUZ and both dimms are running at the proper timings. It feels so good to have a working PC again. After 10 + yrs of putting builds together, this the first time I've ever run into a problem, let alone with G.Skill. I've never even RMA'd anything back to NewEgg...I guess there's a first time for everything.

Thanks again everyone for all the help. I'm going to be OC'ing soon...I just want to enjoy this for a moment


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> Just wanted to update everyone...I purchased a kit of Corsair Vengeance Pro (2x8) 16gb 1866 9-10-9-27 and placed them in slots 2 & 4 like I was running the Snipers and all is good now. I just tested doing a video encode and no random BSOD or reboots. Vcore at 1.34(I could probably drop this back to stock 1.32 now) During the encode under load(all cores being maxed for about 20min), temp topped out at 42c and even idles better at 9c. Checked CPUZ and both dimms are running at the proper timings. It feels so good to have a working PC again. After 10 + yrs of putting builds together, this the first time I've ever run into a problem, let alone with G.Skill. I've never even RMA'd anything back to NewEgg...I guess there's a first time for everything.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the help. I'm going to be OC'ing soon...I just want to enjoy this for a moment


Good , Glad it's all sorted out for you. These things are grest for video work, you'll love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I could supply one cheaper than that for you haha! You'll need to see which Brands are build by them, and sold under another name.
> 
> Or ask a nice UK fella to help you out!


Ya I know a couple of them from various forums. Just hope I don't need too , the shipping would be terrible.


----------



## NeonFlak

I have an FX-8350 (first amd cpu since the A64 for me) running on a UD5 Rev3 (using the latest beta bios). Cooled by a XSPC Rasa 360. It is LinX stable for 20+ runs (I can run them back to back all day) all the way to 5ghz (not going over 1.5v set in bios). But I can't get it prime stable (at least 1 core always errors out after 4hrs) at anything over 4.6ghz regardless of voltage. And it does 4.6ghz at .025 over stock voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonFlak*
> 
> I have an FX-8350 (first amd cpu since the A64 for me) running on a UD5 Rev3 (using the latest beta bios). Cooled by a XSPC Rasa 360. It is LinX stable for 20+ runs (I can run them back to back all day) all the way to 5ghz (not going over 1.5v set in bios). But I can't get it prime stable (at least 1 core always errors out after 4hrs) at anything over 4.6ghz regardless of voltage. And it does 4.6ghz at .025 over stock voltage.


You might try lowering your ht link speed to 2200 mhz , it sounds silly but 2 of my 3 vishera rigs gained stability in prime from doing so. Any experts have anything to offer as to why that may help?


----------



## Johan45

P95 blend can be a lot harder to stabilize than IBT,OCCT or AIDA64 without knowing your other setiings like ram speed,timing or NB I would say you probably need to be in the 1.52- 1.54v rnge to get P95 stable at 5.0 and that's assuming you have a decent 8350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might try lowering your ht link speed to 2200 mhz , it sounds silly but 2 of my 3 vishera rigs gained stability in prime from doing so. Any experts have anything to offer as to why that may help?


It's funny you say that cause I have though the opposite before, I almost always run the HT a lot faster than my NB. I know it's almost backwards to the deneb nd thuban but that's just me.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might try lowering your ht link speed to 2200 mhz , it sounds silly but 2 of my 3 vishera rigs gained stability in prime from doing so. Any experts have anything to offer as to why that may help?


lowered stress on multiple circuits

you are essentially cutting down the bandwidth available to the PCIe bus and so a small part the memory bus.

if you don't need the bandwidth and don't use it, it will likely feel like a performance boost as it will allow the cores to clock slightly higher. (those 8ghz+ clocks are on lower then 2000 ht and super low speed ram to take the stress off those parts of the circuit.)


----------



## NeonFlak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> P95 blend can be a lot harder to stabilize than IBT,OCCT or AIDA64 without knowing your other setiings like ram speed,timing or NB I would say you probably need to be in the 1.52- 1.54v rnge to get P95 stable at 5.0 and that's assuming you have a decent 8350
> It's funny you say that cause I have though the opposite before, I almost always run the HT a lot faster than my NB. I know it's almost backwards to the deneb nd thuban but that's just me.


bclk - 200
cpu nb - 2200
ht link - 2600
cpu clock - x23
mem multi - x8
HPC - enabled
core boost disabled
all other cpu features disabled
cpu v-core - +0.050 - stock voltage - 1.332
dram - 1.525
LLC - Ultra High
All others set to Normal

Also, ever so often in HwInfo64 cpu 0 package - will show a max temp of anywhere between 160c - 260c. This can't possibly be anywhere near accurate, can it?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonFlak*
> 
> bclk - 200
> cpu nb - 2200
> ht link - 2600
> cpu clock - x23
> mem multi - x8
> HPC - enabled
> core boost disabled
> all other cpu features disabled
> cpu v-core - +0.050 - stock voltage - 1.332
> dram - 1.525
> LLC - Ultra High
> All others set to Normal
> 
> Also, ever so often in HwInfo64 cpu 0 package - will show a max temp of anywhere between 160c - 260c. This can't possibly be anywhere near accurate, can it?


Those temps are forced throttling. When the chip forces throttle due to other issues.


----------



## xyexz

Hello all, just finished a nice new team red build - I've been on intel/nvidia side for a while and really wanted to give AMD a try since the last time I had it was back in the Athlon XP days and before that duron (l2 bridge pencil overclocking ftw!)









Anyways, I enjoyed the cheap microcenter prices for my 8320 @ $99 - I went with the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 motherboard as it had a lot of good reviews and complimented the rest of my build with the dark tons - truly an awesome looking board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/v0hyfu http://valid.canardpc.com/v0hyfu

So far I had an issue at stock clocks and configuration where about half of the cores would downclock themselves to ~1.2GHz while running prime95 max heat mode which I think was the reason for BF4 only pulling 30% on my dual XFX R9 270Xs in Crossfire mode.

I OC'd to 4.5GHz using some guides I found on here and it feels like I got a real good chip as I got 4.5GHz @ ~1.35V, don't know if this is good or not. I didn't touch HT Link speed or BCLK, just ratio and disable turbo boost and set my cpu clock to +0.025 with a Medium on LLC.

I've got the chip under a Cooler Master Seidon 240M inside of a Corsair Carbide 540 Air that keeps it under 50C even under full load.

If I need to post more information I can in order to be an official member


----------



## Deadboy90

Guys I may need some help here. I was running my 7950 mining (undervolted to 1.150 from 1.188) with my 6850 playing BF4 (undervolted to 1.140 from 1.150) and was also recording. Basically I was pushing every part of my rig to maximum usage and 10 minutes later, my computer shut off. I worried it may be by PSU dying but how can i trouble shoot this? Could it have been my PSU hitting its thermal limit and shutting off? How can i know?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Hello all, just finished a nice new team red build - I've been on intel/nvidia side for a while and really wanted to give AMD a try since the last time I had it was back in the Athlon XP days and before that duron (l2 bridge pencil overclocking ftw!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I enjoyed the cheap microcenter prices for my 8320 @ $99 - I went with the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 motherboard as it had a lot of good reviews and complimented the rest of my build with the dark tons - truly an awesome looking board.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v0hyfu http://valid.canardpc.com/v0hyfu
> 
> So far I had an issue at stock clocks and configuration where about half of the cores would downclock themselves to ~1.2GHz while running prime95 max heat mode which I think was the reason for BF4 only pulling 30% on my dual XFX R9 270Xs in Crossfire mode.
> 
> I OC'd to 4.5GHz using some guides I found on here and it feels like I got a real good chip as I got 4.5GHz @ ~1.35V, don't know if this is good or not. I didn't touch HT Link speed or BCLK, just ratio and disable turbo boost and set my cpu clock to +0.025 with a Medium on LLC.
> 
> I've got the chip under a Cooler Master Seidon 240M inside of a Corsair Carbide 540 Air that keeps it under 50C even under full load.
> 
> If I need to post more information I can in order to be an official member


the throttling is probably the bios which does that so your board does not blow !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Guys I may need some help here. I was running my 7950 mining (undervolted to 1.150 from 1.188) with my 6850 playing BF4 (undervolted to 1.140 from 1.150) and was also recording. Basically I was pushing every part of my rig to maximum usage and 10 minutes later, my computer shut off. I worried it may be by PSU dying but how can i trouble shoot this? Could it have been my PSU hitting its thermal limit and shutting off? How can i know?


could be hitting ocp


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Guys I may need some help here. I was running my 7950 mining (undervolted to 1.150 from 1.188) with my 6850 playing BF4 (undervolted to 1.140 from 1.150) and was also recording. Basically I was pushing every part of my rig to maximum usage and 10 minutes later, my computer shut off. I worried it may be by PSU dying but how can i trouble shoot this? Could it have been my PSU hitting its thermal limit and shutting off? How can i know?


I had a similar problem with my rig when trying to run IBT AVX at 5ghz with very high voltage. PC would just shut off after a few minutes.

It turns out my OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W was overloading on one of the dual 12V rails and triggering overvoltage protection, shutting the unit off. The only way I found this out for sure was to replace the power supply with a (much better) Cooler Master V1000, a Seasonic unit. Now under the same circumstances, my machine doesn't shut off anymore.

Really, the only way to know for sure is probably to try with a different power supply (Preferably one with very high wattage on a single 12V rail).

You can always pm Shilka and ask him about it too.

EDIT: Overclocked 83xx can draw up to 300W, hell mine draws 210W at idle at 4.7ghz. 7950 mining is probably 300W, and a 6850 running BF4 is another 200W or so, all on a 750W power supply. That's probably your problem. Get a bigger power supply.


----------



## Mega Man

so i think i know what i want airbrushed on my m8 unlessi give it to my wife, in which it will be done on my tx10-d



what do you guys think

i really like megaman pics with roll in it, done well, found this on a fan site


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I had a similar problem with my rig when trying to run IBT AVX at 5ghz with very high voltage. PC would just shut off after a few minutes.
> 
> It turns out my OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W was overloading on one of the dual 12V rails and triggering overvoltage protection, shutting the unit off. The only way I found this out for sure was to replace the power supply with a (much better) Cooler Master V1000, a Seasonic unit. Now under the same circumstances, my machine doesn't shut off anymore.
> 
> Really, the only way to know for sure is probably to try with a different power supply (Preferably one with very high wattage on a single 12V rail).
> 
> You can always pm Shilka and ask him about it too.
> 
> EDIT: Overclocked 83xx can draw up to 300W, hell mine draws 210W at idle at 4.7ghz. 7950 mining is probably 300W, and a 6850 running BF4 is another 200W or so, all on a 750W power supply. That's probably your problem. Get a bigger power supply.


Hmm I may just buy a bigger case that i can run dual PSU's in. I have my old cx600 Ican run the 7950 off that i suppose.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hmm I may just buy a bigger case that i can run dual PSU's in. I have my old cx600 Ican run the 7950 off that i suppose.


Whatever works.


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the throttling is probably the bios which does that so your board does not blow !
> could be hitting ocp


Forgive me for not knowing what "ocp" is, but I find it hard to believe that throttling was occuring at stock clocks (stock everything actually) when it doesn't after I overclock?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Forgive me for not knowing what "ocp" is, but I find it hard to believe that throttling was occuring at stock clocks (stock everything actually) when it doesn't after I overclock?


OCP is overcurrent protection, a safety feature of any modern PSU. I think Mega Man mentioned this in response to Deadboy, not to you, per his quote.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the throttling is probably the bios which does that so your board does not blow !
> could be hitting ocp
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for not knowing what "ocp" is, but I find it hard to believe that throttling was occuring at stock clocks (stock everything actually) when it doesn't after I overclock?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xyexz*
> 
> Forgive me for not knowing what "ocp" is, but I find it hard to believe that throttling was occuring at stock clocks (stock everything actually) when it doesn't after I overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> OCP is overcurrent protection, a safety feature of any modern PSU. I think Mega Man mentioned this in response to Deadboy, not to you, per his quote.
Click to expand...

correct,

and sorry you did not mention that it didnt after the oc so nvm then i would say it is apm keeping the chip within thermal walls


----------



## Deadboy90

Anyone know any dual PSU cases around 100 bucks?

Edit: actually I only have 1 outlet in the room with my computer, is running a 750 and 600 watt psu's on the same outlet really a good idea?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Anyone know any dual PSU cases around 100 bucks?
> 
> Edit: actually I only have 1 outlet in the room with my computer, is running a 750 and 600 watt psu's on the same outlet really a good idea?


not really
output is what matters, it should be rated for 15a
but you also need to figure you have other stuff plugged in on the same circuit
the 750 is rated at 10a and so is the 600 , so at full load the total output would be 20a, not you probably will not cap both, but i would still say no for your houses protection


----------



## SandyClaws

So, was busy with school which took a bit but now I can finally reply








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Turn off Cool and quiet, exclude it from the reason you are getting down clocking.
> 
> Is there are reason why you are using a FSB overclock?
> 
> run IBT again with HWinfo64 as your monitor (hwinfo prefered, occt still works but doesn't show as much at a glance)
> 
> I would also suggest switching to manual instead of DOCP
> 
> better able to fine tune without bios wanting to change things on you.
> 
> also FSB overclocking tends to bugger up your ram and other frequencies, more attention to detail is required for this.


I wanted to see how big the impact was on the system with increasing bus speeds. Well, i could see immediatly. Explorer windows opened way faster, border aswell as the content loaded almost directly (used start button + e).

Ill try manual this weekend, but dont know exactly what means what when it comes to ram... A post-it could help ^^

But I've got now a stable 4.2GHz overclock at stock VID (1.225V)











But didnt use hwinfo. Wanted to see what the mainboard itself had over the ec but the cpu usage increased from 1-2% to 10-60% for hwinfo alone.
But, the vrm sensors told me that even in idle the vrms are at almost 60 deg c. Isnt this a bit too high ?

Ive got a tiny 40mm fan from an old aio pc (p4 2.4ghz ftw







) which works, but was misused for testing things like to see how fast a fan would spin in oil (had plans for a cheap mineral oil cooled pc, just for fun) and because it was all oily, if it would survive a trip in the dishwasher. After 3 days of drying, it works still after almost an year


----------



## Mega Man

why do people on OCN try to get full retail. looking a ta purchase right now that i can actually buy from perf pcs for less with shipping included, then the guy wants... me to send it as a gift or add monies for paypal costs, which i dont mind doing the latter of the two but come on, that is ridiculous,

why cant people be upfront about shipping and or adding money to cover paypal costs in their posts,

but asking me to violate tos, not even going to the fact that sending cash via gift is taking away all safety nets i have ....

too far and wow,


----------



## KnownDragon

Mega Man that is a little crazy. I would be hesitant too. Sending as a gift is exactly that. If it is retail price generally I would buy it new and take my chances with that. The things I have bought off the market place as always been used and priced reasonable.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why do people on OCN try to get full retail. looking a ta purchase right now that i can actually buy from perf pcs for less with shipping included, then the guy wants... me to send it as a gift or add monies for paypal costs, which i dont mind doing the latter of the two but come on, that is ridiculous,
> 
> why cant people be upfront about shipping and or adding money to cover paypal costs in their posts,
> 
> but asking me to violate tos, not even going to the fact that sending cash via gift is taking away all safety nets i have ....
> 
> too far and wow,


Don't do it, that's just stupid. That reminds me of some of the listings i see on stuff, there's no reason for it. OCN should be the Cheapest place for PC Parts, followed by eBay and then Newegg.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Guys i need a little help,

My Wife's rig won't boot up.

She has assembled it together twice now and it won't boot up, lights up and the fans spin for about half a second then it shuts off.

Tried it on two different motherboards (M5A99X Evo and a 990FX Sabertooth) and still the same issue.

Specs are: FX-8150 (i know it's not Vishera but still hoping you can help)
16GB Corsair Dominator DDR3
Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz
Corsair 1000w PSU

EDIT: Tried both in and out of the case


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Guys i need a little help,
> 
> My Wife's rig won't boot up.
> 
> She has assembled it together twice now and it won't boot up, lights up and the fans spin for about half a second then it shuts off.
> 
> Tried it on two different motherboards (M5A99X Evo and a 990FX Sabertooth) and still the same issue.
> 
> Specs are: FX-8150 (i know it's not Vishera but still hoping you can help)
> 16GB Corsair Dominator DDR3
> Gigabyte HD 7970 Ghz
> Corsair 1000w PSU
> 
> EDIT: Tried both in and out of the case


Clear CMOS and then remove the 7970, put in your 290 and boot it up... On your rig, see if the 7970 is recognized and troubleshoot as required.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Clear CMOS and then remove the 7970, put in your 290 and boot it up... On your rig, see if the 7970 is recognized and troubleshoot as required.


And here is where the first problem is, atm i don't live in the same country as my wife.....long story.

She has a 6970 that works fine so i'll get her to try that.

EDIT: She has tried out of the case with different combo's, No RAM, No GPU, Just PSU and Mobo/CPU etc....

Starting to think the CPU is buggered.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And here is where the first problem is, atm i don't live in the same country as my wife.....long story.
> 
> She has a 6970 that works fine so i'll get her to try that.
> 
> EDIT: She has tried out of the case with different combo's, No RAM, No GPU, Just PSU and Mobo/CPU etc....
> 
> Starting to think the CPU is buggered.


Vishera upgrade much







?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> My Wife's rig won't boot up.
> 
> She has assembled it together twice now and it won't boot up, lights up and the fans spin for about half a second then it shuts off.


Try a different fan on it. The rpm sendor could be shot, and if the mobo senses no fan, it shuts off.

She can of course trick it by putting the cpu fan on a regular 3 pin header and putting a fan with a known good rpm sendor on the cpu fan header.


----------



## Rooah

Have you tried running different ram or using one stick at a time to see if a bad dimm is the issue?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Vishera upgrade much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


would be a nice upgrade but i don't want to unless the Dozer has run out of fuel








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Try a different fan on it. The rpm sendor could be shot, and if the mobo senses no fan, it shuts off.
> 
> She can of course trick it by putting the cpu fan on a regular 3 pin header and putting a fan with a known good rpm sendor on the cpu fan header.


That makes some sense, gonna give that a go, will report back if it works.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why do people on OCN try to get full retail. looking a ta purchase right now that i can actually buy from perf pcs for less with shipping included, then the guy wants... me to send it as a gift or add monies for paypal costs, which i dont mind doing the latter of the two but come on, that is ridiculous,
> 
> why cant people be upfront about shipping and or adding money to cover paypal costs in their posts,
> 
> but asking me to violate tos, not even going to the fact that sending cash via gift is taking away all safety nets i have ....
> 
> too far and wow,


See, that's when you don't buy it.

I always cover flat-rate shipping and paypal transaction in my Marketplace sales, with the other person paying for any shipping costs above that, especially if out of the country. Better to list the most common full price up front and say when it may not apply than to try and nickle and dime them after they're interested.

There's a reason I don't have any negative trader rep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Clear CMOS and then remove the 7970, put in your 290 and boot it up... On your rig, see if the 7970 is recognized and troubleshoot as required.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is where the first problem is, atm i don't live in the same country as my wife.....long story.
> 
> She has a 6970 that works fine so i'll get her to try that.
> 
> EDIT: She has tried out of the case with different combo's, No RAM, No GPU, Just PSU and Mobo/CPU etc....
> 
> Starting to think the CPU is buggered.
Click to expand...

Plug a speaker or LED into the motherboard's beep code speaker slot. Get a code to work with.


----------



## diggiddi

^^^^^ What he said, my mobo cpu fan header is out but it still runs with the cpu fan in another 3 pin header. albeit I get the beeps every time it starts


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Plug a speaker or LED into the motherboard's beep code speaker slot. Get a code to work with.


Speaker has been plugged in the whole time, no beeping at all.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why do people on OCN try to get full retail. looking a ta purchase right now that i can actually buy from perf pcs for less with shipping included, then the guy wants... me to send it as a gift or add monies for paypal costs, which i dont mind doing the latter of the two but come on, that is ridiculous,
> 
> why cant people be upfront about shipping and or adding money to cover paypal costs in their posts,
> 
> but asking me to violate tos, not even going to the fact that sending cash via gift is taking away all safety nets i have ....
> 
> too far and wow,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it, that's just stupid. That reminds me of some of the listings i see on stuff, there's no reason for it. OCN should be the Cheapest place for PC Parts, followed by eBay and then Newegg.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why do people on OCN try to get full retail. looking a ta purchase right now that i can actually buy from perf pcs for less with shipping included, then the guy wants... me to send it as a gift or add monies for paypal costs, which i dont mind doing the latter of the two but come on, that is ridiculous,
> 
> why cant people be upfront about shipping and or adding money to cover paypal costs in their posts,
> 
> but asking me to violate tos, not even going to the fact that sending cash via gift is taking away all safety nets i have ....
> 
> too far and wow,
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's when you don't buy it.
> 
> I always cover flat-rate shipping and paypal transaction in my Marketplace sales, with the other person paying for any shipping costs above that, especially if out of the country. Better to list the most common full price up front and say when it may not apply than to try and nickle and dime them after they're interested.
> 
> There's a reason I don't have any negative trader rep.
Click to expand...

already done ( didnt buy at that point ) i was just ranting it pissed me off


----------



## Kalistoval

Lol Wut $4?


----------



## cpmee

You did notice that its unavailable ? heh.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ok problem solved, turns out one of the 6/8 pin outputs on the PSU are buggered, anymore than one peripheral plugged in at once caused it.

So, new PSU time!

Thanks to all for the suggestions and help


----------



## Kalistoval

Yep false advertising though


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yep false advertising though


2 of that mobo, "in store only" on one. Maybe they had one they were sick of sitting on the shelves. Had a friend impulse buy one of these at local store for $140 last weekend. Naturally he's got a cheap 212 evo as well... sigh. Well at least 4.0 is stable on a 8320 at 55c.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ok problem solved, turns out one of the 6/8 pin outputs on the PSU are buggered, anymore than one peripheral plugged in at once caused it.
> 
> So, new PSU time!
> 
> Thanks to all for the suggestions and help


seasonic x-1050









gives you head room a bit for your cards and your cpu to overclock.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seasonic x-1050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gives you head room a bit for your cards and your cpu to overclock.


Not for my rig, for the Wife's.

She is running a FX-8150 (might oc if she lets me







) and a Volt Locked 7970.

but i was thinking around the 1050w mark to throw another 7970 in later on.









EDIT: I've already tripped the PSU on my rig OC'ing









Need something bigger than 1300w now


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not for my rig, for the Wife's.
> 
> She is running a FX-8150 (might oc if she lets me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and a Volt Locked 7970.
> 
> but i was thinking around the 1050w mark to throw another 7970 in later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I've already tripped the PSU on my rig OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need something bigger than 1300w now


Hey Sarge, you could try the Corsonicmaster 1750w Full/Semi modular 90+Titanium rated PSU with 3 x 140mm SP fans and static/hybrid/turbo/silent mode. All for the low low price of $69.99 plus $412.35 overnight shipping to anywhere in the world that doesn't get too hot in the summer!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey Sarge, you could try the Corsonicmaster 1750w Full/Semi modular 90+Titanium rated PSU with 3 x 140mm SP fans and static/hybrid/turbo/silent mode. All for the low low price of $69.99 plus $412.35 overnight shipping to anywhere in the world that doesn't get too hot in the summer!!


Phase Change kit sold seperately?









Stupid thing is that would only be $30 more than a 1200i shipped lol

On a serious note, i was thinking about a EVGA G2 1300w Anyone had experiance with them?, other than that i would be forced to go for a 1500w Silverstone Zeus or something silly


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Phase Change kit sold seperately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid thing is that would only be $30 more than a 1200i shipped lol
> 
> On a serious note, i was thinking about a EVGA G2 1300w Anyone had experiance with them?, other than that i would be forced to go for a 1500w Silverstone Zeus or something silly


redundant 650w's?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> redundant 650w's?


I've thought about dual PSU's but that would require a new case. and atm it's just not worth it for me.

I can either go for water cooling my CPU then GPU's later or get a new case and Dual PSU's.

too many choices and not enough money.....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so another noobie question here.. i currently am waiting for newegg to refund my rma of the h80i cooler... i am thinking of going with an air cooler this time around and have considered this as a viable replacement

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709018

Would this cooler be a good replacement on the air side of things.... also on a side note with stock cooler (this thing sucks you cant install it the way it says to... i had to get one side in and leave the other up and press it down over the retention clip because the lock wouldnt pull it far enough) it probably isnt cooling optimally because of this i idle at around 38 until it warms up from gaming etc... it then idles around 42 - 44 (in hwmonitor)... when gaming under performance mode in windows running the 4.0ghz (just multiplier increase to x20 with cool and quiet off) i have hit 60C on CPUTIN... package shows 13c and 43c max which im sure is wrong but... coretemp and aida64 show the temps as being way too low idling at 19c and the like when ambient is 25ish in the case i know thats not possible....im considering backing that overclock off until i get the new heatsink setup not sure... any thoughts on the cooler and options to try.....if more info is needed i can post it... also in asrock bios i dont see any options for LLC am i overlooking this?

hwmonbalanced.jpg 206k .jpg file


hwmonbalanced2.png 48k .png file


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so another noobie question here.. i currently am waiting for newegg to refund my rma of the h80i cooler... i am thinking of going with an air cooler this time around and have considered this as a viable replacement
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709018
> 
> Would this cooler be a good replacement on the air side of things.... also on a side note with stock cooler (this thing sucks you cant install it the way it says to... i had to get one side in and leave the other up and press it down over the retention clip because the lock wouldnt pull it far enough) it probably isnt cooling optimally because of this i idle at around 38 until it warms up from gaming etc... it then idles around 42 - 44 (in hwmonitor)... when gaming under performance mode in windows running the 4.0ghz (just multiplier increase to x20 with cool and quiet off) i have hit 60C on CPUTIN... package shows 13c and 43c max which im sure is wrong but... coretemp and aida64 show the temps as being way too low idling at 19c and the like when ambient is 25ish in the case i know thats not possible....im considering backing that overclock off until i get the new heatsink setup not sure... any thoughts on the cooler and options to try.....if more info is needed i can post it... also in asrock bios i dont see any options for LLC am i overlooking this?
> 
> hwmonbalanced.jpg 206k .jpg file
> 
> 
> hwmonbalanced2.png 48k .png file


won't get you much of an overclock


----------



## Epipo

Intel is just a safety, if that is who u are ok, give gates your cash..

.


----------



## Epipo

AMD....Canada...is where it is at.......so many Americans....which I am one of in Canada, just go with what is most available.....not necessarily the best. I'm on vishra fx 8350 @4.5Ghz for over a year and
I have not a single complaint. Cheaper and works amazingly.


----------



## Antykain

Sup guys (gals?)..









A little late to the party, but I finally, yes, FINALLY bought a FX-8350. Will be upgrading from a Phenom II 965 BE, which has served me VERY well over the years. Looking forward to popping this in my rig and seeing what I can get out of it. I have a fully custom w/c setup, as seen in my rig sig, so keeping the 8350 cool will not be too much of an issue.. I hope. lol.

Anywho, looking forward to joining the the 'club' and posting my bench results, as I will be OC'ing it.. Probably the first day.. meh, first hour I have it installed. That's what it's for, right?









Seeing that this will my first FX CPU since the glory days of my old socket 939 FX-60 (ahh, goodtimes..), I'll be looking for some pointers to get me in the right direction, should I have any issues. The 8350 should be arriving Tuesday, March 11th, if all goes well. At which time I'll be officially joining the club!


----------



## cpmee

The overclocking guide is here :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/0_20


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Sup guys (gals?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late to the party, but I finally, yes, FINALLY bought a FX-8350. Will be upgrading from a Phenom II 965 BE, which has served me VERY well over the years. Looking forward to popping this in my rig and seeing what I can get out of it. I have a fully custom w/c setup, as seen in my rig sig, so keeping the 8350 cool will not be too much of an issue.. I hope. lol.
> 
> Anywho, looking forward to joining the the 'club' and posting my bench results, as I will be OC'ing it.. Probably the first day.. meh, first hour I have it installed. That's what it's for, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that this will my first FX CPU since the glory days of my old socket 939 FX-60 (ahh, goodtimes..), I'll be looking for some pointers to get me in the right direction, should I have any issues. The 8350 should be arriving Tuesday, March 11th, if all goes well. At which time I'll be officially joining the club!


Oh my, a full loop and a CH-V? You're gonna have some fun.

There's a guide in the OP to get you started. Rule of thumb is if you can keep it cool, you can do anything you like to it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hey Sarge, you could try the Corsonicmaster 1750w Full/Semi modular 90+Titanium rated PSU with 3 x 140mm SP fans and static/hybrid/turbo/silent mode. All for the low low price of $69.99 plus $412.35 overnight shipping to anywhere in the world that doesn't get too hot in the summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase Change kit sold seperately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid thing is that would only be $30 more than a 1200i shipped lol
> 
> On a serious note, i was thinking about a EVGA G2 1300w Anyone had experiance with them?, other than that i would be forced to go for a 1500w Silverstone Zeus or something silly
Click to expand...

thats why i have 2500w ! when i get my tx10-d they both will have 5k watt total, i figure ill never run outta power that way ! + i can power a small factory HEHE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Sup guys (gals?)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little late to the party, but I finally, yes, FINALLY bought a FX-8350. Will be upgrading from a Phenom II 965 BE, which has served me VERY well over the years. Looking forward to popping this in my rig and seeing what I can get out of it. I have a fully custom w/c setup, as seen in my rig sig, so keeping the 8350 cool will not be too much of an issue.. I hope. lol.
> 
> Anywho, looking forward to joining the the 'club' and posting my bench results, as I will be OC'ing it.. Probably the first day.. meh, first hour I have it installed. That's what it's for, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that this will my first FX CPU since the glory days of my old socket 939 FX-60 (ahh, goodtimes..), I'll be looking for some pointers to get me in the right direction, should I have any issues. The 8350 should be arriving Tuesday, March 11th, if all goes well. At which time I'll be officially joining the club!


welcome !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thats why i have 2500w ! when i get my tx10-d they both will have 5k watt total, i figure ill never run outta power that way ! + i can power a small factory HEHE


2500? man that's just crazy, let alone 5000


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh my, a full loop and a CH-V? You're gonna have some fun.
> 
> There's a guide in the OP to get you started. Rule of thumb is if you can keep it cool, you can do anything you like to it.


Yessir.. Full loop. Also have another 280 rad (EX280) incoming to slap in the bottom of the Switch 810 to help make sure things stay nice and cool for the 8350. Probably going to setup a dual loop config when I get it.

Quick question.. I remember way back when the FX-8150 came out, some people were having issues with the Crosshair V Formula BIOS chip. My CHV is a fairly early release model, bought a few months after it's initial release. Just wondering if it's recommended to grab one of the updated BIOS chips for the CHV, for anyone else who is running the same board. I'll check out the CHV forum topics as well.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh my, a full loop and a CH-V? You're gonna have some fun.
> 
> There's a guide in the OP to get you started. Rule of thumb is if you can keep it cool, you can do anything you like to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir.. Full loop. Also have another 280 rad (EX280) incoming to slap in the bottom of the Switch 810 to help make sure things stay nice and cool for the 8350. Probably going to setup a dual loop config when I get it.
> 
> Quick question.. I remember way back when the FX-8150 came out, some people were having issues with the Crosshair V Formula BIOS chip. My CHV is a fairly early release model, bought a few months after it's initial release. Just wondering if it's recommended to grab one of the updated BIOS chips for the CHV, for anyone else who is running the same board. I'll check out the CHV forum topics as well.
Click to expand...

I run exclusively Gigabyte, but we have a few CH-V users who can help I'm sure. I would update it to the first bios that supports the chip at minimum.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I run exclusively Gigabyte, but we have a few CH-V users who can help I'm sure. I would update it to the first bios that supports the chip at minimum.


Have the latest BIOS installed already. I also went ahead and ordered the replacement/updated BIOS chip for the CHV, just to be on the safe side of things. Once I get the 8350, I'll give it a go without the updated BIOS chip and see how things work out.. Maybe I'll be lucky. If not, I'll at least have the chip available for a quick fix.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I run exclusively Gigabyte, but we have a few CH-V users who can help I'm sure. I would update it to the first bios that supports the chip at minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the latest BIOS installed already. I also went ahead and ordered the *replacement/updated BIOS chip* for the CHV, just to be on the safe side of things. Once I get the 8350, I'll give it a go without the updated BIOS chip and see how things work out.. Maybe I'll be lucky. If not, I'll at least have the chip available for a quick fix.
Click to expand...

[smug] Heh, mine is soldered into the board







[/smug]

How is this not a standard feature on all motherboards yet? It just seems like common sense, and I'm sure a BIOS chip cost nothing at all in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hello gens,

It's a very long time ago i posted in this thread, but i bought my self a FX9590 so i have a vew questions about the chip.
This thing overclocks like boss, i can do 1.48-1.5v 5.225GHZ Cenibench stable. 3dmark11 runs without BSOD als well, but ingame its a different story.
When i play BF4 on 5.2GHZ it needs at least 1.586-1.608v to be stable, but on 5.1GHZ it just needs 1.525v for 24/7 stable. I'm on water so my temps never gets higher than 48C, even on 1.6v. My question is, is this chip golden one or just a bad one? I can always bring it back for a new one....

Thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hello gens,
> 
> It's a very long time ago i posted in this thread, but i bought my self a FX9590 so i have a vew questions about the chip.
> This thing overclocks like boss, i can do 1.48-1.5v 5.225GHZ Cenibench stable. 3dmark11 runs without BSOD als well, but ingame its a different story.
> When i play BF4 on 5.2GHZ it needs at least 1.586-1.608v to be stable, but on 5.1GHZ it just needs 1.525v for 24/7 stable. I'm on water so my temps never gets higher than 48C, even on 1.6v. My question is, is this chip golden one or just a bad one? I can always bring it back for a new one....
> 
> Thanks


I'd keep it, 1.6v for 5.2Ghz stable is great. Volts don't seem to hurt these chips, just heat.

A couple of people have been running their 8350 at 1.7v for over 12 months with no ill-effect so it seems you've got yourself a winner there


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Thanks for a advice sir, i keep it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hello gens,
> 
> It's a very long time ago i posted in this thread, but i bought my self a FX9590 so i have a vew questions about the chip.
> This thing overclocks like boss, i can do 1.48-1.5v 5.225GHZ Cenibench stable. 3dmark11 runs without BSOD als well, but ingame its a different story.
> When i play BF4 on 5.2GHZ it needs at least 1.586-1.608v to be stable, but on 5.1GHZ it just needs 1.525v for 24/7 stable. I'm on water so my temps never gets higher than 48C, even on 1.6v. My question is, is this chip golden one or just a bad one? I can always bring it back for a new one....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'd keep it, 1.6v for 5.2Ghz stable is great. Volts don't seem to hurt these chips, just heat.
> 
> A couple of people have been running their 8350 at 1.7v for over 12 months with no ill-effect so it seems you've got yourself a winner there
Click to expand...

Agree , if thats 100% stable thats a very good chip.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> I am a new owner of the 8350. I got the wrong damn motherboard tho and i am so regretting it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thats why i have 2500w ! when i get my tx10-d they both will have 5k watt total, i figure ill never run outta power that way ! + i can power a small factory HEHE
> welcome !


Do you have one 2500W PSU or two comined for 2500W?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrandBizkit*
> 
> I am a new owner of the 8350. I got the wrong damn motherboard tho and i am so regretting it
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thats why i have 2500w ! when i get my tx10-d they both will have 5k watt total, i figure ill never run outta power that way ! + i can power a small factory HEHE
> welcome !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have one 2500W PSU or two comined for 2500W?
Click to expand...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

it always messes with me when you do that lol.. I don't see any original text and think its just all quotes... then oh... wait there is an edit made in the quote.


----------



## Red1776

I am going with2.7kW for Holodeck VII, doing the sleeving now. I had an electrician friend put in a dedicated circuit for this quad R290X monster


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am going with2.7kW for Holodeck VII, doing the sleeving now. I had an electrician friend put in a dedicated circuit for this quad R290X monster


Looking forward to the finished beast!

Still use my old 950w rosewill x treme I got for dual 9800gtx bfgs 4 computers ago







. It's seen years of mining on 5870s. Soon it will have mined a second 280x, but I'll be sad to replace it with a 1200w.


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Still going strong...No reboots or BSOD's. I also brought vcore down to stock 1.32v. I left the power saving on since I'm not OC'ing yet. I have questions regarding my GPU which is an Asus Radeon R7 250....I ran 3DMark 11 Basic and these are my results. I realize this is not a high end gaming card but I've seen people running TR and BF4 on high and I have a feeling these numbers are low







My power saving is set to balanced. So what do you guys think?


----------



## untore

http://valid.canardpc.com/6txtgn
this is prime95 stable, to reach stability at 5.1 and up It requires 1.55 and 1.56 under load but my h100i can't deal with it, I am tempted to get another radiator and put it in the back chamber of the carbide case cooling the back of the socket


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6txtgn
> this is prime95 stable, to reach stability at 5.1 and up It requires 1.55 and 1.56 under load but my h100i can't deal with it, I am tempted to get another radiator and put it in the back chamber of the carbide case cooling the back of the socket


Pfff if you do that please document the whole process cause I sure would love a way to keep the damn socket cool and sandwhiching the cpu between 2 radiators is something I would be interested in.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6txtgn
> this is prime95 stable, to reach stability at 5.1 and up It requires 1.55 and 1.56 under load but my h100i can't deal with it, I am tempted to get another radiator and put it in the back chamber of the carbide case cooling the back of the socket


Did you happen to examine the heatspreader on your chip to see if it was convex or concaved? My 9370 runs very much hotter than my other Vishera's and I am thinking about lapping it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6txtgn
> this is prime95 stable, to reach stability at 5.1 and up It requires 1.55 and 1.56 under load but my h100i can't deal with it, I am tempted to get another radiator and put it in the back chamber of the carbide case cooling the back of the socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfff if you do that please document the whole process cause I sure would love a way to keep the damn socket cool and sandwhiching the cpu between 2 radiators is something I would be interested in.
Click to expand...

unless you have a caselabs or equivalent you really dont have the space to put a rad behind the mobo ( at least that is how i read what he said ), you can just put a fan behind there if you have room, i also have seen people use a server fan + heatsink ( small blower fan ) and modded to fit on the backplate


----------



## hucklebuck

Does anyone here know how to adjust the secondary timings for Ram on a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0? I think I saw someone here awhile back talking about it. I'm having a hell of a time getting my Ram to OC further. I keep throwing volts at it and keep failing linpack.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Does anyone here know how to adjust the secondary timings for Ram on a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0? I think I saw someone here awhile back talking about it. I'm having a hell of a time getting my Ram to OC further. I keep throwing volts at it and keep failing linpack.


Those aren't the 30nm sammies are they? Very good ram but I don't think they really like excessive volts do they?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am going with2.7kW for Holodeck VII, doing the sleeving now. I had an electrician friend put in a dedicated circuit for this quad R290X monster


Do you know what happened with the new Corsair 1500w PSU I saw from CES videos? It looked to be an awesome unit but it's gone from there website now and I see no reason.


----------



## Mega Man

not released yet


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those aren't the 30nm sammies are they? Very good ram but I don't think they really like excessive volts do they?


Yes these are the 30nm Sammies.







I'm trying to tighten the timings. So far the best I can get is 1600mhz 8-8-8-22-30-1T at 1.375v. stable. Can't get any tighter timings and I'm up to 1.495 v. I'm sure the secondary timings may help.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not released yet


I figured that out I was just wondering why they pulled it, if there was a problem or a delay for some reason because there was a link to it but it's gone.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/hxlzfx
Been the owner of an 8350 for almost 24 hours. OC is soon to come, my fingers are already itching.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Yes these are the 30nm Sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to tighten the timings. So far the best I can get is 1600mhz 8-8-8-22-30-1T at 1.375v. stable. Can't get any tighter timings and I'm up to 1.495 v. I'm sure the secondary timings may help.


If you're after the DRAM Driving Control it's here as in this image, below the timings section. (I know that's not a Saberkitty bios shot, just what I found quickly while at work)



Hope this helps.


----------



## Vencenzo

Kyad,mega,red, Opinions on watercooled psu?

Have a friend interested in a fully sealed 8350 rig that never needs dusting. Would have blocks on NB/SB/Vrm/gpu/ram/psu. The concept of a water cooled psu scares me little bit. I also don't see much outside the koolance 1300/1700 as prefab options and I'm not willing to try and custom fit a psu cooler.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Kyad,mega,red, Opinions on watercooled psu?
> 
> Have a friend interested in a fully sealed 8350 rig that never needs dusting. Would have blocks on NB/SB/Vrm/gpu/ram/psu. The concept of a water cooled psu scares me little bit. I also don't see much outside the koolance 1300/1700 as prefab options and I'm not willing to try and custom fit a psu cooler.


This is an interesting proposal that would work great as long as a leak or hardware issue doesn't pop up.... I think the biggest challenge would be the mounting solution for the cooling inside psu and of course mounting of rads outside the case without inlets...sounds like a lot of custom workings in your future


----------



## xyexz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Kyad,mega,red, Opinions on watercooled psu?
> 
> Have a friend interested in a fully sealed 8350 rig that never needs dusting. Would have blocks on NB/SB/Vrm/gpu/ram/psu. The concept of a water cooled psu scares me little bit. I also don't see much outside the koolance 1300/1700 as prefab options and I'm not willing to try and custom fit a psu cooler.


I would think you'd still want some kind of airflow (even natural) going through the case, there is bound to be some uncooled components that would benefit from the airflow... just my $0.02 - still do it though so I can watch the build log


----------



## ITAngel

New owner of FX8350 with Noctua NH-D14 Cooler on Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 with Viper 16GB 1866Mhz ram. I have not OC it yet.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> New owner of FX8350 with Noctua NH-D14 Cooler on Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. I have not OC it yet.


Have fun. you don't be disappointed. Should get 4.6-4.8GHz on that.

On another note. Some of you are aware of the "AMD no Longer Viable for Mid to high-end" thread. I saw something that got my curiosity juices flowing. Is it true these chips seem to get a magical unexplainable boost in performance above 4.7GHz? This is a very interesting topic for me and I am interested in hearing more about it and seeing proof!


----------



## Northern Isnlad

though i don't have the eight core vishera but have the six core one. I've 6300 and would like to know what is the default ht link of it? as after updating bios to 2202 my ht link speed at auto sits at 2400.. is it ok? my full system is on auto as i don't use the machine for heavy purposes.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have fun. you don't be disappointed. Should get 4.6-4.8GHz on that.
> 
> On another note. Some of you are aware of the "AMD no Longer Viable for Mid to high-end" thread. I saw something that got my curiosity juices flowing. Is it true these chips seem to get a magical unexplainable boost in performance above 4.7GHz? This is a very interesting topic for me and I am interested in hearing more about it and seeing proof!


Here's a full thread that was intended to compare the Bulldozer to Vischera. The testing was done systematically using Cinebench 11.5 at the beginning is a graph showin a percentage inrease in performance. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=724953&highlight=flatline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Northern Isnlad*
> 
> though i don't have the eight core vishera but have the six core one. I've 6300 and would like to know what is the default ht link of it? as after updating bios to 2202 my ht link speed at auto sits at 2400.. is it ok? my full system is on auto as i don't use the machine for heavy purposes.


I have found that HT speed depends on the board and bios versions alot of the time but between 2200 and 2600 is quite normal.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have fun. you don't be disappointed. Should get 4.6-4.8GHz on that.
> 
> On another note. Some of you are aware of the "AMD no Longer Viable for Mid to high-end" thread. I saw something that got my curiosity juices flowing. Is it true these chips seem to get a magical unexplainable boost in performance above 4.7GHz? This is a very interesting topic for me and I am interested in hearing more about it and seeing proof!


I see a magical performance boost after running ICC patch and BDC x64 try the icc patch on cinebench making sure to check all the check boxes under the options and scanning the cinebench folder then run BDC x64 and you'll see what im talking about vs not doing those 2 tiny things Icc on needs to be ran once on a specific file or folder I ran it on r15 and saw the intel genuine compiler/crippler


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I see a magical performance boost after running ICC patch and BDC x64 try the icc patch on cinebench making sure to check all the check boxes under the options and scanning the cinebench folder then run BDC x64 and you'll see what im talking about vs not doing those 2 tiny things Icc on needs to be ran once on a specific file or folder I ran it on r15 and saw the intel genuine compiler/crippler


Do you have a link for that ICC patch and have you tried it with any other benches?? Like SPi or WPrime??
I've used the BDC and have seen the difference it can make!


----------



## SinX7

Hey everyone, my FX-8320, M5A99FX Pro R2.0 and GTX 760 is going to be in today. I am currently using a Intel i5-650, is there anything special I need to do?

Also, what do you guys recommend me doing since I will be putting it in tonight, when I get home. From the first thing to the last.

Thanks!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have a link for that ICC patch and have you tried it with any other benches?? Like SPi or WPrime??
> I've used the BDC and have seen the difference it can make!


 icc_patch.zip 291k .zip file


I cant remeber the exact website but it came from the agner fog guy that the stilt was referring too heres the file just unzip it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hey everyone, my FX-8320, M5A99FX Pro R2.0 and GTX 760 is going to be in today. I am currently using a Intel i5-650, is there anything special I need to do?
> 
> Also, what do you guys recommend me doing since I will be putting it in tonight, when I get home. From the first thing to the last.
> 
> Thanks!


If you plan on overclocking make sure you have very good cooling, that would be my 1st thought.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> New owner of FX8350 with Noctua NH-D14 Cooler on Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. I have not OC it yet.


Was wondering when you'd head over this way to check in!
Time to start reading in here ready for the fun ahead clocking up the beast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I see a magical performance boost after running ICC patch and BDC x64 try the icc patch on cinebench making sure to check all the check boxes under the options and scanning the cinebench folder then run BDC x64 and you'll see what im talking about vs not doing those 2 tiny things Icc on needs to be ran once on a specific file or folder I ran it on r15 and saw the intel genuine compiler/crippler


Could you elaborate a little on what ICC and BDC x64 are and the relevance of those or which ever process you do to gain the 'boost'. Cheers.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you plan on overclocking make sure you have very good cooling, that would be my 1st thought.


Would the H100i or H110 be good enough? I got a cougar fan that I ain't using at the moment and plan on using that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hey everyone, my FX-8320, M5A99FX Pro R2.0 and GTX 760 is going to be in today. I am currently using a Intel i5-650, is there anything special I need to do?
> 
> Also, what do you guys recommend me doing since I will be putting it in tonight, when I get home. From the first thing to the last.
> 
> Thanks!


Like I asked you in your origional thread why ditch the custom water? It is going to most likely be better than any CLC or air cooler you can get?


----------



## ITAngel

Thanks will start soon once I am out of this cold.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Was wondering when you'd head over this way to check in!
> Time to start reading in here ready for the fun ahead clocking up the beast!
> Could you elaborate a little on what ICC and BDC x64 are and the relevance of those or which ever process you do to gain the 'boost'. Cheers.


The ICC patch written iirc was written by agner fog. He is the guy that discovered the dirty intel complier that they had devolved and was integrated into programs, Unknowingly by software developers & programers. What the compiler does is checks the brand make and model of the cpu to see if its a genuine intel cpu and gives it an optimized code to execute codes or commands faster if its an intel cpu if it isnt well it would do the exact opposite. So the ICC patch scans what ever program or hard drive to see if that compiler is floating around and patches it, fooling it to think what ever cpu is in the computer is an intel.

Heres a link to the BDC bulldozer conditioner you can pretty much read that onsite.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1402792/hwbot-the-stilt-releases-bulldozer-conditioner-software-amd-superpi-history-to-be-re-written


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Would the H100i or H110 be good enough? I got a cougar fan that I ain't using at the moment and plan on using that.


either should work.. make sure you get the orange cougars.. they are better tuned for rads then the black ones.(too my color matching dismay)

my h100I gets my fx to 4.7 with thermal headroom (chip won't go farther)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Was wondering when you'd head over this way to check in!
> Time to start reading in here ready for the fun ahead clocking up the beast!
> Could you elaborate a little on what ICC and BDC x64 are and the relevance of those or which ever process you do to gain the 'boost'. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> The ICC patch written iirc was written by agner fog. He is the guy that discovered the dirty intel complier that they had devolved and was integrated into programs, Unknowingly by software developers & programers. What the compiler does is checks the brand make and model of the cpu to see if its a genuine intel cpu and gives it an optimized code to execute codes or commands faster if its an intel cpu if it isnt well it would do the exact opposite. So the ICC patch scans what ever program or hard drive to see if that compiler is floating around and patches it, fooling it to think what ever cpu is in the computer is an intel.
> 
> Heres a link to the BDC bulldozer conditioner you can pretty much read that onsite.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1402792/hwbot-the-stilt-releases-bulldozer-conditioner-software-amd-superpi-history-to-be-re-written
Click to expand...

Can't Intel (Troltel) and software developers get sued for that? Haven't they been sued and lost already?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Would the H100i or H110 be good enough? I got a cougar fan that I ain't using at the moment and plan on using that.
> 
> 
> 
> either should work.. make sure you get the orange cougars.. they are better tuned for rads then the black ones.(too my color matching dismay)
> 
> my h100I gets my fx to 4.7 with thermal headroom (chip won't go farther)
Click to expand...

SPRAY PAINT BUDDY! Your bestest friend!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> icc_patch.zip 291k .zip file
> 
> 
> I cant remeber the exact website but it came from the agner fog guy that the stilt was referring too heres the file just unzip it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can't Intel (Troltel) and software developers get sued for that? Haven't they been sued and lost already?


Yes I had read a bit of Agners posts, didn't realize there was a patch though Thanks Kalistoval,
They were sued and the judge ruled in favour of AMD, VIA et al and told Intel not to do it again but they still did. Now I think they have a disclaimer.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Like I asked you in your origional thread why ditch the custom water? It is going to most likely be better than any CLC or air cooler you can get?


replied to the other one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> either should work.. make sure you get the orange cougars.. they are better tuned for rads then the black ones.(too my color matching dismay)
> 
> my h100I gets my fx to 4.7 with thermal headroom (chip won't go farther)


Excellent, I got the Orange one, I believe it was a bit after it came out. Its sitting in the closet, I was gonna switch it out when I got it, but didn't have the time.


----------



## Red1776

High Guys,

Awhile ago I had mentioned a project that I was working on with the execs at AMD. Well the project has finally come together and if you would like to follow the build log for both machines prior to the articles release, you can see them here.

<a></a>http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can't Intel (Troltel) and software developers get sued for that? Haven't they been sued and lost already?


look this is what i found works for me

I've tried it time and time over and it has helped in cine bench r15. I run the patcher on what ever software I install to make sure it isnt active. Intel basically created the compiler and made it some how easy for developers to develop their software so I guess some how made it easy for them and produced good results so they just ran with it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Here's proof I just ran a new test .
Here's cinebench r15 freshly unziped no icc patch no bdc.







Here's BDC so just change enable to disable


Here's the end results after both ICC patch and BDC


----------



## miklkit

Why be a piker? Scan your whole computer! I did and everything is infected. IBT AVX, OCCT, my AMD video card drivers, Format Factory video convertor, most of my games, windoze, and the list goes on..............


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Why be a piker? Scan your whole computer! I did and everything is infected. IBT AVX, OCCT, my AMD video card drivers, Format Factory video convertor, most of my games, windoze, and the list goes on..............


lo0l duh hahaha i cought that in amd drivers too loooool but yep i been scanned mines


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ......7950, not 290x
> 
> 
> 
> CF without bridge works fine also on older cards. I have used it, for example, for cross-firing as early as with 5770's. They do have CF fingers on them, you just don't need to put a bridge on them if you don't feel like it. As I was running eyefinity (which exceeds the bandwidth of CF bridges anyway) I could not detect any measurable difference in performance between CF with bridge and CF without bridge in my case (total resolution was 5400x1920). Both cards were in PCI-e 2.0 x8 slots but I have done it briefly also with x16 + x4 PCIe 2.0 slots.
Click to expand...

>.>







he is talking about CFX 7950s


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is talking about CFX 7950s


Leems Segit


----------



## an65001

Time to get this patch and clean out all of my INtel INfections


----------



## an65001

Well the Bulldozer Conditioner and Intel Patches brought up my CB scores by 9 points. Might not be much, but it goes to show you what biasness does.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The ICC patch written iirc was written by agner fog. He is the guy that discovered the dirty intel complier that they had devolved and was integrated into programs, Unknowingly by software developers & programers. What the compiler does is checks the brand make and model of the cpu to see if its a genuine intel cpu and gives it an optimized code to execute codes or commands faster if its an intel cpu if it isnt well it would do the exact opposite. So the ICC patch scans what ever program or hard drive to see if that compiler is floating around and patches it, fooling it to think what ever cpu is in the computer is an intel.
> 
> Heres a link to the BDC bulldozer conditioner you can pretty much read that onsite.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1402792/hwbot-the-stilt-releases-bulldozer-conditioner-software-amd-superpi-history-to-be-re-written


Thankyou very much. Morning reading material - more good stuff from The Stilt








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> High Guys,
> Awhile ago I had mentioned a project that I was working on with the execs at AMD. Well the project has finally come together and if you would like to follow the build log for both machines prior to the articles release, you can see them here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776


Glad it's started, going to be following this!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well the Bulldozer Conditioner and Intel Patches brought up my CB scores by 9 points. Might not be much, but it goes to show you what biasness does.


I don't think X87 plays any part in Cinebench so Stilts conditioner will do little to nothing. If you are getting a few points then that is within error. However it does do wonders in Skyrim and older games.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I don't think X87 plays any part in Cinebench so Stilts conditioner will do little to nothing. If you are getting a few points then that is within error. However it does do wonders in Skyrim and older games.


I'm sure I've read somewhere that Cinebench does use x87 in some form. A quick google seemed to confirm that also. But I'm no expert


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'm sure I've read somewhere that Cinebench does use x87 in some form. A quick google seemed to confirm that also. But I'm no expert


Cinebench 11.5 uses SSE2 for non-Intel and up to AVX for Intel. X87 is too old for a modern program so I can't see it using it.


----------



## miklkit

X87 is used in old programs that have not been updated properly, like Skyrim. I play some old games and BDC does make a difference.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> X87 is used in old programs that have not been updated properly, like Skyrim. I play some old games and BDC does make a difference.


on that you are correct. I am in the Skyrim threads preaching it and Radeonpro.


----------



## DarkJoney

Guys, I bring my PC back to life, and now I want more silent cooling for my CPU.
I choose betweeen H110i and Seidon 240, or I should go with air cooling again?
Also, I want to add/replace ram. It's good idea to get Vengeance Pro DDR3 1866?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

^ go with an XSPC kit dark.


----------



## Rooah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Guys, I bring my PC back to life, and now I want more silent cooling for my CPU.
> I choose betweeen H110i and Seidon 240, or I should go with air cooling again?
> Also, I want to add/replace ram. It's good idea to get Vengeance Pro DDR3 1866?


Depends what you wanna do. Are you overclocking? If so an AIO watercooler would be a good choice, just make sure it's gonna fit in your case. do you mean the H100i or the H110? Because the H110 is a 140mm rad while the H100i is 120mm with Corsair Link (hence the "i"). I only ask because there is no H110i. If you just want quiet then maybe just go with an air cooler, no pump noise to worry about in addition to the fans and it will last longer than an AIO, and some of the higher end ones can give similar cooling to some AIOs.

For RAM just get something with speeds that your Mobo can handle and go with a reliable company, Corsair, G-Skill, Crucial, Kingston are the ones that come to mind for me.


----------



## X-Alt

H220>All WC starter choices..


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> If you're after the DRAM Driving Control it's here as in this image, below the timings section. (I know that's not a Saberkitty bios shot, just what I found quickly while at work)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes, I have that setting in my bios too. Just don't know what values to change? Has anyone done so?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Yes, I have that setting in my bios too. Just don't know what values to change? Has anyone done so?


May I ask why you feel the need to change these?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> May I ask why you feel the need to change these?


to pump more performance out of your ram.

some ICs react better with higher or lower dividers..

generally recommended not to touch unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Guys, I bring my PC back to life, and now I want more silent cooling for my CPU.
> I choose betweeen H110i and Seidon 240, or I should go with air cooling again?
> Also, I want to add/replace ram. It's good idea to get Vengeance Pro DDR3 1866?


Swiftech H220 or the new H105 from Corsair, either is a great choice.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Guys, I bring my PC back to life, and now I want more silent cooling for my CPU.
> I choose betweeen H110i and Seidon 240, or I should go with air cooling again?
> Also, I want to add/replace ram. It's good idea to get Vengeance Pro DDR3 1866?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> ^ go with an XSPC kit dark.


or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> H220>All WC starter choices..


yep ( if it were me i would wait till the new h220x )

in other news, more sue happy rulings

http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-court-orders-seizure-dvdfab-domain-names-funds-140310/

thankfully they already set up a new site http://dvdfab.com.benchmarkmails26.com/c/l?u=34089D0&e=443E31&c=5C331&t=0&l=104F27D&email=TU5yRZckGAUPgue//3UpJJq4wOJ2jUnu


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or
> yep ( if it were me i would wait till the new h220x )
> 
> in other news, more sue happy rulings
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-court-orders-seizure-dvdfab-domain-names-funds-140310/
> 
> thankfully they already set up a new site http://dvdfab.com.benchmarkmails26.com/c/l?u=34089D0&e=443E31&c=5C331&t=0&l=104F27D&email=TU5yRZckGAUPgue//3UpJJq4wOJ2jUnu


guess i better get my ass in gear and buy it before they actually manage to make em disappear.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or
> yep ( if it were me i would wait till the new h220x )
> 
> in other news, more sue happy rulings
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-court-orders-seizure-dvdfab-domain-names-funds-140310/
> 
> thankfully they already set up a new site http://dvdfab.com.benchmarkmails26.com/c/l?u=34089D0&e=443E31&c=5C331&t=0&l=104F27D&email=TU5yRZckGAUPgue//3UpJJq4wOJ2jUnu
> 
> 
> 
> guess i better get my ass in gear and buy it before they actually manage to make em disappear.
Click to expand...

get the lifetime you wont regret it ~


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,

I have been trying to catch up on my favorite thread here and have seen a lot of memory recommendations. AMD sent me a 16GB set of their Radeon Gamer series ram and so far I am really impressed. I reviewed the 1600Mhz edition a while back and was impressed with that as well getting well over 2000Mhz from it.

The gamer series is a 2133Mhz edition and seems to have the same OC prowess, so AMD is apparently getting the ' good bin' worth checking out if you're in the market for memory.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> get the lifetime you wont regret it ~


isn't it only like 70$ more then the base?


----------



## Mega Man

~300 + 20% off + free midia pc last i knew for the all in one


----------



## process

chvz guys... I checked bios updates and the latest is 1901 dated 2014/01/24 I checked mine and got 1901 dated 24/12/2013... what should I make of this? theres a months diff in the dates here...is it an updated 1901 or just a date error?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have been trying to catch up on my favorite thread here and have seen a lot of memory recommendations. AMD sent me a 16GB set of their Radeon Gamer series ram and so far I am really impressed. I reviewed the 1600Mhz edition a while back and was impressed with that as well getting well over 2000Mhz from it.
> The gamer series is a 2133Mhz edition and seems to have the same OC prowess, so AMD is apparently getting the ' good bin' worth checking out if you're in the market for memory.


I've looked at these, if i didn't have to order them from the US then i'd probably grab the 2400Mhz kit.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> chvz guys... I checked bios updates and the latest is 1901 dated 2014/01/24 I checked mine and got 1901 dated 24/12/2013... what should I make of this? theres a months diff in the dates here...is it an updated 1901 or just a date error?


I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've looked at these, if i didn't have to order them from the US then i'd probably grab the 2400Mhz kit.


Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game but unless you're benching you'll never see it.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
> Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game but unless you're benching you'll never see it.


yeah...will just leave it, cheers


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> yeah...will just leave it, cheers


LOL, nuff said.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> LOL, nuff said.


lol what more can I say... was a little baffled about it, but if everything seems ok, except temps, may as well leave it


----------



## SkateZilla

doesnt AMD Ram get you more free AMD Ramdisk space, for whatever it's worth?, lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
> Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game *but unless you're benching you'll never see it*.


My reason for the faster ram








In game, no difference between 1866 and 2400.


----------



## Antykain

Finally.. got my 8350 delivered and installed today.







Everything went smoothly, no issues.. Had to rip apart the watercooling plumbing. Didn't mind that tho, as it gave me an excuse to fully flush/clean out the system and radiators.

Now.. time to start overclocking, well.. after a little gaming session to break the 8350 in properly! lol

FX-8350 Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/5apdwq


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> chvz guys... I checked bios updates and the latest is 1901 dated 2014/01/24 I checked mine and got 1901 dated 24/12/2013... what should I make of this? theres a months diff in the dates here...is it an updated 1901 or just a date error?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've looked at these, if i didn't have to order them from the US then i'd probably grab the 2400Mhz kit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game but unless you're benching you'll never see it.
Click to expand...

yea, no it does windows VISIBLY　boots faster 1600 to 2400, maybe i dont need it, but i definitely see a difference and it is not just placebo the windows logo spins less and you can count it, and it is replicatable !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Finally.. got my 8350 delivered and installed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything went smoothly, no issues.. Had to rip apart the watercooling plumbing. Didn't mind that tho, as it gave me an excuse to fully flush/clean out the system and radiators.
> 
> Now.. time to start overclocking, well.. after a little gaming session to break the 8350 in properly! lol
> 
> FX-8350 Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/5apdwq


congrats welcome


----------



## Durquavian

Well I added another wandering soul to the OC nation. My brother is gonna build his first computer, only had prebuilts before. He was looking at the Kaveri at my recommendation, so I warned him about ram speeds and then sent him a list of good components and costs with slight explanations of each so he could understand the quality of the prebuilt. Then this morning he emails me a list of parts. Woohoo he is living my dream: to Build a Kaveri Machine. He is getting the A10-7850K with the Asus A88X-PRO mobo and 2133 AMD Gamer Ram 10-11-11-30 1.5V and other stuff. Told him I was jealous and he was forcing me to buy a plane ticket to go down there and be a part of putting it together and setting it up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
> Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game but unless you're benching you'll never see it.


I concur, i did overclock my RAM from stock 1866 to 2400 and i did not gain a lot in real live usage.

Overall you trade low timings over high speed and due to that the higher speed is irrelevant and not noticeable on the FX 8350.

If yo have an APU some people say you benefit from faster RAM because it uses system RAM instead of having an external GPU that has its own memory.

In some newer games you can see an difference but mostly you see difference only in benchmarks and like i said some games support and benefit from faster RAM.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> chvz guys... I checked bios updates and the latest is 1901 dated 2014/01/24 I checked mine and got 1901 dated 24/12/2013... what should I make of this? theres a months diff in the dates here...is it an updated 1901 or just a date error?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've looked at these, if i didn't have to order them from the US then i'd probably grab the 2400Mhz kit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game but unless you're benching you'll never see it.
Click to expand...

I'd like to know for sure if that is true, I'm quite terrible at tuning memory.
How does this maxmem compare to others with the processor at a similar clockspeed?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> chvz guys... I checked bios updates and the latest is 1901 dated 2014/01/24 I checked mine and got 1901 dated 24/12/2013... what should I make of this? theres a months diff in the dates here...is it an updated 1901 or just a date error?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've looked at these, if i didn't have to order them from the US then i'd probably grab the 2400Mhz kit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game but unless you're benching you'll never see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know for sure if that is true, I'm quite terrible at tuning memory.
> How does this maxmem compare to others with the processor at a similar clockspeed?
Click to expand...

maxxmem is a poor and outdated bench aida is much better


----------



## hurricane28

higher scores in benchmarks is not a guarantee that you notice any difference in real live usage


----------



## Red1776

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Durquavian* 

Well I added another wandering soul to the OC nation. My brother is gonna build his first computer, only had prebuilts before. He was looking at the Kaveri at my recommendation, so I warned him about ram speeds and then sent him a list of good components and costs with slight explanations of each so he could understand the quality of the prebuilt. Then this morning he emails me a list of parts. Woohoo he is living my dream: to Build a Kaveri Machine. He is getting the A10-7850K with the Asus A88X-PRO mobo and 2133 AMD Gamer Ram 10-11-11-30 1.5V and other stuff. Told him I was jealous and he was forcing me to buy a plane ticket to go down there and be a part of putting it together and setting it up.

*Your brother and I are building almost the same machine. The A10-7850K is one of the builds I am doing for the 'AMD High Performance Project'*
*http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776*
*Build 1:*
*AMD A10-7850K APU*
*Asrock FM2A88X Extreme6+*
*16GB AMD Radeon 2133 Gamer Series RAM*
*Corsair H100i*
*AMD Dual Graphics R7 250*


> *NZXT 810*


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> chvz guys... I checked bios updates and the latest is 1901 dated 2014/01/24 I checked mine and got 1901 dated 24/12/2013... what should I make of this? theres a months diff in the dates here...is it an updated 1901 or just a date error?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whay there would be a dating discrepancy but if it ain't broke don't fix it. I find most newr bios are released for a fix of some sort or for better compatability which typically gives performance a slight hit. I'm running the 508 beta and it works great. So if you're not having problems I'd leave it alone. There's no need to update a bios unless it isn't compatable with the Chipset drivers or like I said you're having issues like "USB" or ram compatability.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've looked at these, if i didn't have to order them from the US then i'd probably grab the 2400Mhz kit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting the 2400 for your AMD is a waste of money. The FX still does better with lower speed and tighter timings, you'll get the most benefit from speeding up the NB. Besides day to day you'll never see a difference maybe a couple FPS in a game but unless you're benching you'll never see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know for sure if that is true, I'm quite terrible at tuning memory.
> How does this maxmem compare to others with the processor at a similar clockspeed?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maxxmem is a poor and outdated bench aida is much better
Click to expand...

I'm 47 , I can Identify with being poor , and out dated, lol.

How does this look ?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*


LOL I told him you were and when you got further along you might can give us the skinny on some OCing advice. He is just using the iGPU for now. He is more of a XBOXone kinda of gamer where I am the PC madman.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm 47 , I can Identify with being poor , and out dated, lol.
> 
> How does this look ?


For reference. I closed nothing, just ran it. Steam and Raptor running.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> ~~LOL I told him you were and when you got further along you might can give us the skinny on some OCing advice. He is just using the iGPU for now. He is more of a XBOXone kinda of gamer where I am the PC madman.


I would be happy to. 

AMD sent me a pair of A10-7850K's. I think I am going to put one of them under water and really crank on it.

....( you should really cure him of that X-Box thing)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would be happy to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD sent me a pair of A10-7850K's. I think I am going to put one of them under water and really crank on it.
> 
> ....( you should really cure him of that X-Box thing)


put your VRMS under water too...

also best of luck to get past 4.7 (i got there with thermal headroom under an h100i.)

i'm on my second. 1348 was the first 1405 or 1406.

lower VID lol 1.25v my last one was 1.3v


----------



## Melcar

BIOS often have different compile and publish dates. Just go by the overall version number.
As for RAM, high speeds for APUs, low timings for everything else. Unless you play benchmarks, super high freq. RAM on FX platforms is useless.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm 47 , I can Identify with being poor , and out dated, lol.
> 
> How does this look ?


pretty good at those speeds

these are all done at different volts on the cpu/nb






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I would be happy to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD sent me a pair of A10-7850K's. I think I am going to put one of them under water and really crank on it.
> 
> ....( you should really cure him of that X-Box thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put your VRMS under water too...
> 
> also best of luck to get past 4.7 (i got there with thermal headroom under an h100i.)
> 
> i'm on my second. 1348 was the first 1405 or 1406.
> 
> lower VID lol 1.25v my last one was 1.3v
Click to expand...

has anyone tryed to delid ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> BIOS often have different compile and publish dates. Just go by the overall version number.
> As for RAM, high speeds for APUs, low timings for everything else. Unless you play benchmarks, super high freq. RAM on FX platforms is useless.


yea no, 1 very obvious use is .... ram disk !


----------



## Red1776

right Mega,

and ram disk is faster than an SSD.


----------



## Kalistoval

meh its ok till i upgrade some things


----------



## Johan45

Maybe I should have been more specific, you can get slightly more bandwidth from faster ram but it's not necessary to "buy" faster ram I have sniper 2133's that run 2500 @ 10-12-11 and here's a shot of some G.Skill Flares 1800 7-8-7 at 2400 9-10-9.

Flare 1800










Sniper 2133










I had purchased a set of G.Skill TridentX 2400 CL10 and they were no better than what I had already.
I've tried the ramdisk out in a few things and really didn't see much of a benefit.. Maybe I was just using it for the wrong reasons??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe I should have been more specific, you can get slightly more bandwidth from faster ram but it's not necessary to "buy" faster ram I have sniper 2133's that run 2500 @ 10-12-11 and here's a shot of some G.Skill Flares 1800 7-8-7 at 2400 9-10-9.
> 
> Flare 1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased a set of G.Skill TridentX 2400 CL10 and they were no better than what I had already.
> I've tried the ramdisk out in a few things and really didn't see much of a benefit.. Maybe I was just using it for the wrong reasons??


I have about 8 different ddr 3 dual channel kits 1600 cl6 to 2400 cl11 and I really haven't spent much time comparing them. As mega alluded to maxmem never really had my trust and I just purchased AIDA in hopes of finally having a tuning tool worth using.


----------



## Johan45

This is one of the few areas I find that AMD OD is actually useful. You can make live changes to timings while in windows, without having to restart all the time. I then compare the change with Aida64 to the last run see if there was any improvement. Do a quick test with Wprime for stability and adjust some more. In the end when I'm done I run P95 blend to see if it'll hold up under pressure.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is one of the few areas I find that AMD OD is actually useful. You can make live changes to timings while in windows, without having to restart all the time. I then compare the change with Aida64 to the last run see if there was any improvement. Do a quick test with Wprime for stability and adjust some more. In the end when I'm done I run P95 blend to see if it'll hold up under pressure.


until you lock up lol., i tried it, and eventually i locked up when I hit the Frequency that the mv could no longer keep stable, locked up have to reset the bios and start over.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have about 8 different ddr 3 dual channel kits 1600 cl6 to 2400 cl11 and I really haven't spent much time comparing them. As mega alluded to maxmem never really had my trust and I just purchased AIDA in hopes of finally having a tuning tool worth using.


It really depends on your uses and computer habits.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> until you lock up lol., i tried it, and eventually i locked up when I hit the Frequency that the mv could no longer keep stable, locked up have to reset the bios and start over.


That reminds of of a good caveat I should mention. Adjusting memory and the frequent crashes can really mess up a bios. If you notice that it's behaving "oddly" It would be a good idea at that point to reflash before it gets completely scrambled. So if you don't have a dual bios or the ability to flash back from USB etc. just keep an eye on it.


----------



## HerrisDevio

well just ordered my fx-8320 it will be here probably Wednesday


----------



## Kalistoval

So im upgrading my motherboard to a asrock fatality killer the new board
this 1 right here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479

I know it only has 3 pcie for gpus but right now I dont care i still only have 1 6870 lol until i get a R9 290x
I like how the onboard codec is shielded but the vrms looked beefier on my ga970a-ud3p, perhaps a quality vs quantity deal here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Playing with aida64


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe I should have been more specific, you can get slightly more bandwidth from faster ram but it's not necessary to "buy" faster ram I have sniper 2133's that run 2500 @ 10-12-11 and here's a shot of some G.Skill Flares 1800 7-8-7 at 2400 9-10-9.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Flare 1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sniper 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had purchased a set of G.Skill TridentX 2400 CL10 and they were no better than what I had already.
> I've tried the ramdisk out in a few things and really didn't see much of a benefit.. Maybe I was just using it for the wrong reasons??


that is some of the best scores i have seen, i would love to see your 3dm and 3dm11 physics


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

I guess I got my 8320 at a good time...MicroCenter had it on sale for $99 and then a $20 instant coupon. They were running it for about a month and now it's over. I have always bought my parts from NewEgg for over 10 years but having a local MicroCenter now is awesome since they price match. I got most of my new build from them.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So im upgrading my motherboard to a asrock fatality killer the new board
> this 1 right here
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479
> 
> I know it only has 3 pcie for gpus but right now I dont care i still only have 1 6870 lol until i get a R9 290x
> I like how the onboard codec is shielded but the vrms looked beefier on my ga970a-ud3p, perhaps a quality vs quantity deal here.


I have that board and i really like it... mine came with newest bios installed as a plus...one thing i noticed is that it actually has 10 standoff points instead of 9...also so far it accepted every setting ive tried on it so far.. and it didnt get damaged when the thermal limit on the socket was reached when my h80i failed so overall pretty happy..(it actually shut itself down at 72C... which says to me the failsafe worked perfectly)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I guess I got my 8320 at a good time...MicroCenter had it on sale for $99 and then a $20 instant coupon. They were running it for about a month and now it's over. I have always bought my parts from NewEgg for over 10 years but having a local MicroCenter now is awesome since they price match. I got most of my new build from them.


Micro center price matches? Why didn't I know this?!?!?!


----------



## SinX7

Got my 8320 installed and everything seems to be working properly!

Now I want to start overclocking, where can I get a guide or something for this? I am using the 8320 and Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0.

Thanks!


----------



## vWvSTATICvWv

Yea man...I didn't know that either. I continued ordering from Newegg even though MicroCenter was right in my neighborhood. My friend started working there in the Apple section and asked me how come I don't shop there? I said because Newegg is cheaper and he said bro, we price match Newegg, Amazon and any brick & mortar store. Off hand on my latest build I saved $8 on my Crucial M500 248gb SSD & $15 on my Corsair Ven Pro 2x8 1866 from price matching. Not to mention that sick deal for the 8320.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vWvSTATICvWv*
> 
> I guess I got my 8320 at a good time...MicroCenter had it on sale for $99 and then a $20 instant coupon. They were running it for about a month and now it's over. I have always bought my parts from NewEgg for over 10 years but having a local MicroCenter now is awesome since they price match. I got most of my new build from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro center price matches? Why didn't I know this?!?!?!
Click to expand...

always did


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Got my 8320 installed and everything seems to be working properly!
> 
> Now I want to start overclocking, where can I get a guide or something for this? I am using the 8320 and Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0.
> 
> Thanks!


Bam!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bam!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


Yep, that guide is extremely helpful to anyone with an ASUS board and FX CPU, including myself.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bam!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Bam!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thank you!
Click to expand...

Ya know Sin, it's pretty amazing how you fit a 8320 in a P55 board.







Sig could use an update.

Anyway, 4.6-4.8 should be a breeze on that board and cooling, the real fun starts after that.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya know Sin, it's pretty amazing how you fit a 8320 in a P55 board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig could use an update.
> 
> Anyway, 4.6-4.8 should be a breeze on that board and cooling, the real fun starts after that.


Hahaha, I am trying to update it, but it won't! Its already changed and everything, but still showing the same thing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hahaha, I am trying to update it, but it won't! Its already changed and everything, but still showing the same thing.


it's working now


----------



## Devildog83

Did anyone here about this DRAM Lawsuit?

http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/6/5479280/dram-lawsuit-settlement-fund-now-accepting-claims


----------



## cpmee

Read paragraph 11, http://dramclaims.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/DetailedNotice-English.pdf

If there are more than 5 million small claimants, which Im sure there will be, no cash distribution shall be made to them. The monies will instead be distributed to public and non-profit organizations approved by the court.

In other words, just frittered and sucked away by lawyers, bureaucrats and charity heads.

Between 1998 and 2002, I used to upgrade my system 2 - 3 times a year because the relative gains were so great. When I upgraded, I would usually get 2 - 3 times more mips. I bought a lot of ram and ram products.

I see this as doing nothing for a purchaser of ram during that time period, except to add to the cost of ram purchased now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Read paragraph 11, http://dramclaims.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/DetailedNotice-English.pdf
> 
> If there are more than 5 million small claimants, which Im sure there will be, no cash distribution shall be made to them. The monies will instead be distributed to public and non-profit organizations approved by the court.
> 
> In other words, just frittered and sucked away by lawyers, bureaucrats and charity heads.
> 
> Between 1998 and 2002, I used to upgrade my system 2 - 3 times a year because the relative gains were so great. When I upgraded, I would usually get 2 - 3 times more mips. I bought a lot of ram and ram products.
> 
> I see this as doing nothing for a purchaser of ram during that time period, _*except to add to the cost of ram purchased now*_.


yay slip and fall lawyers !~ ironically this time it is the states that want the monies, i hate the anti trust law, it is a good law now just used for bad


----------



## austinmrs

Got my fx8320 and an Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, got it at 4.2 Ghz, with this settings:

Cpu Voltage at 1.2675
Cpu/Nb Voltage at 1.15
Cpu/Nb Frequency 2000mhz
HT link frequency 2400mhz

Cpu LLC - Ultra High
Cpu/NB LLC - Auto

130% on capabilitys

These are my temps with the Amd Stock Cooler fan on my vrms



Socket temps: 57ºC max
Core Temps: 42ºC max

Any ideas to get it better?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Got my fx8320 and an Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, got it at 4.2 Ghz, with this settings:
> 
> Cpu Voltage at 1.2675
> Cpu/Nb Voltage at 1.15
> Cpu/Nb Frequency 2000mhz
> HT link frequency 2400mhz
> 
> Cpu LLC - Ultra High
> Cpu/NB LLC - Auto
> 
> 130% on capabilitys
> 
> These are my temps with the Amd Stock Cooler fan on my vrms
> 
> 
> 
> Socket temps: 57ºC max
> Core Temps: 42ºC max
> 
> Any ideas to get it better?


cooling? i mean, new cooling, i do not recommend using stock HS... ever and please know you wont get far with a $25 hs, either go big air or water when wanting over 4.3ghz

it really helps us to help you to fill out a rigbuilder, ( upper right of this page ) then click your name on a thread, scroll down to "signature" and eidt, should be able to figure out the rest if not pm me !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Got my fx8320 and an Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, got it at 4.2 Ghz, with this settings:
> 
> Cpu Voltage at 1.2675
> Cpu/Nb Voltage at 1.15
> Cpu/Nb Frequency 2000mhz
> HT link frequency 2400mhz
> 
> Cpu LLC - Ultra High
> Cpu/NB LLC - Auto
> 
> 130% on capabilitys
> 
> These are my temps with the Amd Stock Cooler fan on my vrms
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socket temps: 57ºC max
> Core Temps: 42ºC max
> 
> Any ideas to get it better?


CPU/NB = 2400Mhz

HT = 2600Mhz

Try and hit 4.4 if you can, you will need to bump the voltage up a bit, 1.35-1.44v or so and you don't need to run LLC on Ultra high for everyday stuff.

other than that, keep pushing for yourself









So long as you keep the temps under 65-70c you are good


----------



## austinmrs

Im using a Reijintek Themis. And i used the amd stock cooler fan to blow air to my vrms.

Should i set the LLC to High?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im using a Reijintek Themis. And i used the amd stock cooler fan to blow air to my vrms.
> 
> Should i set the LLC to High?


if needed, what are your powersaving features set to ?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if needed, what are your powersaving features set to ?


Everything disabled.

I just wanted to lower my socket temps a bit.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im using a Reijintek Themis. And i used the amd stock cooler fan to blow air to my vrms.
> 
> Should i set the LLC to High?


LLC to high and your cooler looks to be fine for a 4.4Ghz overclock, i wouldn't go past that though.

All depends on the temps you get when fully stressed out as well.

Run IBT AVX It's on the first page of this thread.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> LLC to high and your cooler looks to be fine for a 4.4Ghz overclock, i wouldn't go past that though.
> 
> All depends on the temps you get when fully stressed out as well.
> 
> Run IBT AVX It's on the first page of this thread.


Currently it is on Ultra High. If i put it to high, will lower my temps?

Also, i have CPU/NB LLC on Auto. Should i change it?


----------



## Mega Man

then yes drop llc to high, up multi and vcore as needed till temp wall is hit

from what i have seen cpu/nb is not very needed i run on high on these boards but can run on reg


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Currently it is on Ultra High. If i put it to high, will lower my temps?
> 
> Also, i have CPU/NB LLC on Auto. Should i change it?


For the clocks you want it's fine if you leave it set to Auto, same as the CPU LLC actually.

Remember to run IBT AVX though, it's a great stress tester, use as much memory as possible


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> then yes drop llc to high, up multi and vcore as needed till temp wall is hit
> 
> from what i have seen cpu/nb is not very needed i run on high on these boards but can run on reg


So cpu/nb llc on auto is fine?

Also i have CPU/NB Frequency on 2000mhz and HT Link on 2400.

Should i change it?


----------



## austinmrs

After i drop my llc to high, my 4.2 oc cant pass the IBT AVX test


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> After i drop my llc to high, my 4.2 oc cant pass the IBT AVX test


raise your vcore.


----------



## austinmrs

Also the max ht frequency i got is 2400, cant bump it to 2600 like you said.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also the max ht frequency i got is 2400, cant bump it to 2600 like you said.


leave it at what you have then, won't affect you that much i don't think anyway


----------



## austinmrs

So leave cpu/nb frequency on 2000 and ht link frequency on 2400?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So leave cpu/nb frequency on 2000 and ht link frequency on 2400?


yep


----------



## gertruude

I dont understand why one would drop to 2000 cpu/nb and 2400 on ht....stock HT is 2600 and stock cpu/nb 2200

OC by fsb and u will see 2600


----------



## austinmrs

But i dont like to oc fsb, since its hard to get it working.

and if i raise the cpu/nb and ht frequency, my temps will go higher.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> But i dont like to oc fsb, since its hard to get it working.
> 
> and if i raise the cpu/nb and ht frequency, my temps will go higher.


temps wont be drastic the difference is minimal

FSB is as easy as multi we all could help u to get settings


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> temps wont be drastic the difference is minimal
> 
> FSB is as easy as multi we all could help u to get settings


Ok so i droped multi a bit, raised fsb to 215, but still cant get 2600 on ht, Im with cpu/nb on 2395 and ht on 2595 i think.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New 24/7 settings for me


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New 24/7 settings for me


I noticed your multiplier on 18.5x.

After i oc, my multiplier always is on max..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I dont understand why one would drop to 2000 cpu/nb and 2400 on ht....stock HT is 2600 and stock cpu/nb 2200
> 
> OC by fsb and u will see 2600


eh... thought 2400 was stock cpu/nb or is that board specific?

also you shouldn't need to fsb oc at all 2600mhz should be the top choice on a asus board @ 200fsb,

raising your FSB would get you too 2700mhz cpu/nb (299/300 fsb works well for me @ 2700mhz cpu/NB )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New 24/7 settings for me


eh,.... negative results = not stable.. look for 3+ results then you are out of the red.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Ok so i droped multi a bit, raised fsb to 215, but still cant get 2600 on ht, Im with cpu/nb on 2395 and ht on 2595 i think.


try

fsb 250
multi 18
vcore 1.35 to start with

should net u a nice overclock of 4500

drop your ram speed too as fsb adds to it

then all fine and dandy


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I noticed your multiplier on 18.5x.
> 
> After i oc, my multiplier always is on max..


It's because i raised the FSB to 260Mhz opposed to the stock 200.

FSB raises the CPU/NB, HT and CPU Core clock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... thought 2400 was stock cpu/nb or is that board specific?
> 
> also you shouldn't need to fsb oc at all 2600mhz should be the top choice on a asus board @ 200fsb,
> 
> raising your FSB would get you too 2700mhz cpu/nb (299/300 fsb works well for me @ 2700mhz cpu/NB )


Taken from OP

General Information:

- 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
- 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
- Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
- Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


----------



## austinmrs

My max ht on 200 fbs is 2400.

Now i have fsb on 215, and cpu/nb on 2372 and ht on 2588..

After raise fsb what should i am for cpu/nb and ht frequency?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *eh... thought 2400 was stock cpu/nb* or is that board specific?
> 
> also you shouldn't need to fsb oc at all 2600mhz should be the top choice on a asus board @ 200fsb,
> 
> raising your FSB would get you too 2700mhz cpu/nb (299/300 fsb works well for me @ 2700mhz cpu/NB )


Im sure 2200 is cpu/nb stock lol maybe im wrong


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh,.... negative results = not stable.. look for 3+ results then you are out of the red.


Whoops, my bad, i forgot to look at the result,









Wrong vcore, thats for my 4.8 profile, changed everything else cept it.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Taken from OP
> 
> General Information:
> 
> - 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
> - Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
> - Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


.... did you not read the rest? as i'm pretty sure my board defaulted at 2400/2600, not 2200/2600, but seeing as i've not used defaults for almost a year i don't remember exactly what they were.

hence the reason why i asked if this was board specific. ( remember a discussion bout it few months ago but i don't care to go back 100 pages or so)

Pretty sure my ht and cpu/nb are both linked to 2600mhz right now

P.s. ibt negative results are nasty... it will be fine until just one little thing, like youtube or a facebook game. something totally not demanding will make your rig lock up LOL, this could be days after you've finished with testing.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try
> 
> fsb 250
> multi 18
> vcore 1.35 to start with
> 
> should net u a nice overclock of 4500
> 
> drop your ram speed too as fsb adds to it
> 
> then all fine and dandy


After raise fsb what should i am for cpu/nb and ht frequency?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> .... did you not read the rest? as i'm pretty sure my board defaulted at 2400/2600, not 2200/2600, but seeing as i've not used defaults for almost a year i don't remember exactly what they were.
> 
> hence the reason why i asked if this was board specific. ( remember a discussion bout it few months ago but i don't care to go back 100 pages or so)
> 
> Pretty sure my ht and cpu/nb are both linked to 2600mhz right now
> 
> P.s. ibt negative results are nasty... it will be fine until just one little thing, like youtube or a facebook game. something totally not demanding will make your rig lock up LOL, this could be days after you've finished with testing.


my defaults are 2200/2400, maybe it's because your's is a Z board.

well i can't stream youtube anyways and Titanfall is giving me DX bsods randomly so can't get much worse









I'll tinker some more tomorrow.......some part of me thinks i might be getting the values wrong on purpose just so i can tinker some more









Love these chips, goddamn tanks


----------



## austinmrs

So after raise the fsb a bit, im on 4.3 Ghz stable.

Settings:





What can i change? Or it is ok?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So after raise the fsb a bit, im on 4.3 Ghz stable.
> 
> Settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can i change? Or it is ok?


what is IBT set to standard? very high atleast for stress testing


----------



## austinmrs

yes i know









im using windows 7, should i install the 2 hotfixes that are on main post? i heard that one of them decrease performance..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> yes i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using windows 7, should i install the 2 hotfixes that are on main post? i heard that one of them decrease performance..


you heard wrong, you also need SP1 to install those hotfixes.

they are in W8 by default so ya... no decreased performance there, likely gains performance

also unparking your cores help.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you heard wrong, you also need SP1 to install those hotfixes.
> 
> they are in W8 by default so ya... no decreased performance there, likely gains performance
> 
> also unparking your cores help.


So should i install both? One of them is to unpark cores i think.

Also, what about cpu/nb manual voltage? What should i set it? 1.2?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So should i install both? One of them is to unpark cores i think.
> 
> Also, what about cpu/nb manual voltage? What should i set it? 1.2?


nope, you need to mod your registry or a program like unparkcpu can't remember the exact title its on one of my storage hdds some where in the stack of labeled drives

i suggest the app, as reg modding can go bad if you are not super careful.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope, you need to mod your registry or a program like unparkcpu can't remember the exact title its on one of my storage hdds some where in the stack of labeled drives
> 
> i suggest the app, as reg modding can go bad if you are not super careful.


I installed both hotfixes, restarded, then used that app to unpark cores, when i click "Check Status", only 3 cores appear on the app :s


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I installed both hotfixes, restarded, then used that app to unpark cores, when i click "Check Status", only 3 cores appear on the app :s


is this a new install?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is this a new install?


Yes it is


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yes it is


k, for the unpark app, IIRC it sees the modules as cores but can't remember if it normally shows 3 or 4 for me...

make sure you get all the update etc..

I normally give a new install about 2 days of frequent update checks before i start really pushing clocks. just to make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> k, for the unpark app, IIRC it sees the modules as cores but can't remember if it normally shows 3 or 4 for me...
> 
> make sure you get all the update etc..
> 
> I normally give a new install about 2 days of frequent update checks before i start really pushing clocks. just to make sure everything is up to date.


Everything is updated, and i installed the 2 hotfixes por windows7.

Here is the unpark app: LINK

Can you check how many cores appear for you?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Everything is updated, and i installed the 2 hotfixes por windows7.
> 
> Here is the unpark app: LINK
> 
> Can you check how many cores appear for you?


with my kaveri its picking up 3.

I wouldn't worry about it.

i'm likely wrong on the module thing, might just be registry changes


----------



## austinmrs

So now i got my Vcore on 1.31V
Cpu/Nb Manual Voltage 1.15V
CPU/NB Freq 2365
HT 2580

4.3Ghz (20x215)

Max temp on Cores are 44ºC
Max temp on Socket is 60ºC

Passed the IBT AVX on High several times.

What you you think? Can i improve something?

Sorry if im boring, but its my first amd cpu, and i was used to overclock my old core 2 quad, which was a lot easier, because it didnt have all the llc options and all this voltage settings.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So now i got my Vcore on 1.31V
> Cpu/Nb Manual Voltage 1.15V
> CPU/NB Freq 2365
> HT 2580
> 
> 4.3Ghz (20x215)
> 
> Max temp on Cores are 44ºC
> Max temp on Socket is 60ºC
> 
> Passed the IBT AVX on High several times.
> 
> What you you think? Can i improve something?
> 
> Sorry if im boring, but its my first amd cpu, and i was used to overclock my old core 2 quad, which was a lot easier, because it didnt have all the llc options and all this voltage settings.


depends on your definition of improve.

these chips should be able to hit 4.5-4.6 without too much silliness.

can your processors clock faster? prolly..

most here aim for 4.8 or 5 but if y can't get there not a big deal.

if you are benching you will want higher clocks, if you are a causal gamer won't notice much difference until you get to higher clocks.


----------



## austinmrs

But my socket temp is a bit high already.. I wanted to put it on 4.5, but my socket clock will probably go to 65º or more


----------



## cpmee

One way to decrease socket temps is to put a fan on the back of the mobo, assuming free air flow from the back side to the front side. Also a fan on the vrms angled towards the socket helps. Socket temps are what govern fan speeds if youre using FanXpert, and I suspect socket temps govern throttling too.


----------



## austinmrs

I have a fan on top of the vrms.. Did not understand what you mean on "Socket temps are what govern fan speeds if youre using FanXpert, and I suspect socket temps govern throttling too."


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Did not understand what you mean on "Socket temps are what govern fan speeds if youre using FanXpert, and I suspect socket temps govern throttling too."


Im talking about the FanXpert software thats in Asus AI suite. Overview: 




I think it will work with your mobo too. Its a great software utility to control the fans based on the socket temp, much better than any fan controller Ive ever used.









Like I said, if the fans are controlled by the socket temps, most likely the in-built throttling algorithm is too.

In the Youtube video, he doesnt really go into that much on how nifty FanXpert really is. In my case, I have the five mobo fan headers that control 7 fans via a couple of fan splitter. I also, after finding my max practical overclock, have CnC enabled, and have the fans run at the very minimal speed until the the socket temp (which I found is the governing temp (my core temps are higher than socket temps)) reaches 50c and then they run full speed. So, with CnC enabled and surfing the web/watching movies etc, my temps are near ambient and the fans are practically noiseless at about 1.6 ghz. When I start a heavy app that needs the full power of 4.8 ghz,, like prime95, the cpu and the fans kick in before it gets too hot. Other than stress testing benchmarks, the fans rarely rev up.









Back to the original point, you need to get that socket temp down, and decent airflow on the back of the socket can do wonders.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Im talking about the FanXpert software thats in Asus AI suite. Overview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will work with your mobo too. Its a great software utility to control the fans based on the socket temp, much better than any fan controller Ive ever used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if the fans are controlled by the socket temps, most likely the in-built throttling algorithm is too.


My board do that by itself, i have asus qfan, and its the sam. The cpu fan and the chassis fan are controled like that.


----------



## Red1776

Hey anyone know what happened to Gurty?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also the max ht frequency i got is 2400, cant bump it to 2600 like you said.


that is because you have a 970 board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you heard wrong, you also need SP1 to install those hotfixes.
> 
> they are in W8 by default so ya... no decreased performance there, likely gains performance
> 
> also unparking your cores help.
> 
> 
> 
> So should i install both? One of them is to unpark cores i think.
> 
> Also, what about cpu/nb manual voltage? What should i set it? 1.2?
Click to expand...

1.2 should be fine for default
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not understand what you mean on "Socket temps are what govern fan speeds if youre using FanXpert, and I suspect socket temps govern throttling too."
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about the FanXpert software thats in Asus AI suite. Overview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will work with your mobo too. Its a great software utility to control the fans based on the socket temp, much better than any fan controller Ive ever used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if the fans are controlled by the socket temps, most likely the in-built throttling algorithm is too.
> 
> In the Youtube video, he doesnt really go into that much on how nifty FanXpert really is. In my case, I have the five mobo fan headers that control 7 fans via a couple of fan splitter. I also, after finding my max practical overclock, have CnC enabled, and have the fans run at the very minimal speed until the the socket temp (which I found is the governing temp (my core temps are higher than socket temps)) reaches 50c and then they run full speed. So, with CnC enabled and surfing the web/watching movies etc, my temps are near ambient and the fans are practically noiseless at about 1.6 ghz. When I start a heavy app that needs the full power of 4.8 ghz,, like prime95, the cpu and the fans kick in before it gets too hot. Other than stress testing benchmarks, the fans rarely rev up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the original point, you need to get that socket temp down, and decent airflow on the back of the socket can do wonders.
Click to expand...

ill take an aquaero !


----------



## austinmrs

I think i will stop at 4.4Ghz. Will try to get a fan on the back of the socket, the problem is that the panel of the case has no whole on the back, and i dont want to do it, so between the fan on the back of the socket and the lateral side will be like 1cm of room for the fan get air. Will it be enough?

Also, after get the oc stable, like run 5 high tests (is it enough?), what power save features should i enable back on the bios?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think i will stop at 4.4Ghz. Will try to get a fan on the back of the socket, the problem is that the panel of the case has no whole on the back, and i dont want to do it, so between the fan on the back of the socket and the lateral side will be like 1cm of room for the fan get air. Will it be enough?
> 
> Also, after get the oc stable, like run 5 high tests (is it enough?), what power save features should i enable back on the bios?


i recommend 20 runs very high / max you can turn on all power saving

if you turn on apm, you need to turn on hpc though


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Got my fx8320 and an Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, got it at 4.2 Ghz, with this settings:
> 
> Cpu Voltage at 1.2675
> Cpu/Nb Voltage at 1.15
> Cpu/Nb Frequency 2000mhz
> HT link frequency 2400mhz
> 
> Cpu LLC - Ultra High
> Cpu/NB LLC - Auto
> 
> 130% on capabilitys
> 
> These are my temps with the Amd Stock Cooler fan on my vrms
> 
> 
> 
> Socket temps: 57ºC max
> Core Temps: 42ºC max
> 
> Any ideas to get it better?


I'd turn the CPU/NB LLC to High - not auto, Auto is Extreme I believe.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey anyone know what happened to Gurty?


Haven't seen him in a while that I can remember.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Im sure 2200 is cpu/nb stock lol maybe im wrong


gurty was in yesterday


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> gurty was in yesterday


He changed his pic and looks like someone elses in here so that could be why you're missing him.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> He changed his pic and looks like someone elses in here so that could be why you're missing him.


thought he was still using his soccer club badge thingy....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thought he was still using his soccer club badge thingy....


Well for me I was used to the blue one, then I think Process showed up with a white and Gertrude went white so I can see how he gets missed.


----------



## Devildog83

Guess I can't complain about changing the avatar as I do to, I have to pay more attention but I am broke and can't afford to pay attention until payday.


----------



## cssorkinman

I figured out part of the reason my 9370 runs so much hotter than my 8350's, it's heatspreader is anything but flat.

The outside edges are high with the low area being just inside of that, the middle being the highest spot of all. It's bad enough that I'm not sure that lapping will completely even it out.

A razor blade can rock back and forth on the high spot in the middle only touching one edge or the other and never touch the low spot between the outside and middle. It's the same horizontally or vertically.

A question for the learned, how do you know when to stop lapping? It's going to take a lot to get this chip plumb and I don't want to go too far.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I figured out part of the reason my 9370 runs so much hotter than my 8350's, it's heatspreader is anything but flat.
> 
> The outside edges are high with the low area being just inside of that, the middle being the highest spot of all. It's bad enough that I'm not sure that lapping will completely even it out.
> 
> A razor blade can rock back and forth on the high spot in the middle only touching one edge or the other and never touch the low spot between the outside and middle. It's the same horizontally or vertically.
> 
> A question for the learned, how do you know when to stop lapping? It's going to take a lot to get this chip plumb and I don't want to go too far.


I'd take it down to copper and see how level it is at that point.

in theory once you hit copper on all surfaces if you are doing it on a perfectly flat surface is all you need to do.

there should still be copper to lose at that point before you get to the DIE. i was able to get quite a bit of lapping done after i hit copper and i didn't hit the die or get anywhere close IMO

take a sharpie and dot yourself a 12 or a 16 dot matrix to see exactly how you are lapping down .

and i'd go mega's route with spirits or ISO as the lubricant, I wouldn't use water again.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I figured out part of the reason my 9370 runs so much hotter than my 8350's, it's heatspreader is anything but flat.
> 
> The outside edges are high with the low area being just inside of that, the middle being the highest spot of all. It's bad enough that I'm not sure that lapping will completely even it out.
> 
> A razor blade can rock back and forth on the high spot in the middle only touching one edge or the other and never touch the low spot between the outside and middle. It's the same horizontally or vertically.
> 
> A question for the learned, how do you know when to stop lapping? It's going to take a lot to get this chip plumb and I don't want to go too far.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take it down to copper and see how level it is at that point.
> 
> in theory once you hit copper on all surfaces if you are doing it on a perfectly flat surface is all you need to do.
> 
> there should still be copper to lose at that point before you get to the DIE. i was able to get quite a bit of lapping done after i hit copper and i didn't hit the die or get anywhere close IMO
> 
> take a sharpie and dot yourself a 12 or a 16 dot matrix to see exactly how you are lapping down .
> 
> and i'd go mega's route with spirits or ISO as the lubricant, I wouldn't use water again.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply








I have some 0 weight synthetic lube, any reason not to use that?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I figured out part of the reason my 9370 runs so much hotter than my 8350's, it's heatspreader is anything but flat.
> 
> The outside edges are high with the low area being just inside of that, the middle being the highest spot of all. It's bad enough that I'm not sure that lapping will completely even it out.
> 
> A razor blade can rock back and forth on the high spot in the middle only touching one edge or the other and never touch the low spot between the outside and middle. It's the same horizontally or vertically.
> 
> A question for the learned, how do you know when to stop lapping? It's going to take a lot to get this chip plumb and I don't want to go too far.


First thing you need is a lot of patience and do not over rush it because it can ruing the outcome.

Here is an interesting thread i found about lapping FX 8350 so its suitable for your 9370 too.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2300800


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some 0 weight synthetic lube, any reason not to use that?


without knowing the synthetic lube, I defaulted thinking motor oil LMAO

IMHO i would not use a synthetic based solely on potential residue. question about conductivity.

I've got no clue what 0 weight means

Also how would this synthetic react once there are sand partials, aluminum partials, and copper partials all in the same slurry with the synthetic lube.

I would use whatever you use to clean your chips of TIM, if you have say half a cup of it.


----------



## cssorkinman

It's actually sold as a honing oil, so I thought it might lend itself to this application.


----------



## gertruude

Im still here lol

its good people have been missing me


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's actually sold as a honing oil, so I thought it might lend itself to this application.


ah, i've used that stuff to sharpen kitchen knifes.

I would guess it depends on the composition.. i'm not sure they are tested or produced with electrical conductivity in mind.

if you had a DIST meter or a PPM meter that measure dissolved solids in liquids. I would test the oil for conductivity (i use oil lightly as it isn't always a oil )


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I figured out part of the reason my 9370 runs so much hotter than my 8350's, it's heatspreader is anything but flat.
> 
> The outside edges are high with the low area being just inside of that, the middle being the highest spot of all. It's bad enough that I'm not sure that lapping will completely even it out.
> 
> A razor blade can rock back and forth on the high spot in the middle only touching one edge or the other and never touch the low spot between the outside and middle. It's the same horizontally or vertically.
> 
> A question for the learned, how do you know when to stop lapping? It's going to take a lot to get this chip plumb and I don't want to go too far.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take it down to copper and see how level it is at that point.
> 
> in theory once you hit copper on all surfaces if you are doing it on a perfectly flat surface is all you need to do.
> 
> there should still be copper to lose at that point before you get to the DIE. i was able to get quite a bit of lapping done after i hit copper and i didn't hit the die or get anywhere close IMO
> 
> take a sharpie and dot yourself a 12 or a 16 dot matrix to see exactly how you are lapping down .
> 
> and i'd go _*mega's route*_ with spirits or ISO as the lubricant, I wouldn't use water again.
Click to expand...

come again ? i never lapped !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> come again ? i never lapped !


my bad.. for some reason i get you and D1nky mixed up...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> come again ? i never lapped !
> 
> 
> 
> my bad.. for some reason i get you and D1nky mixed up...
Click to expand...

..... i dont even know what to say to that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ..... i dont even know what to say to that


i know what id say.....but id be breaking every rule in the book


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Will try to get a fan on the back of the socket, the problem is that the panel of the case has no whole on the back, and i dont want to do it, so between the fan on the back of the socket and the lateral side will be like 1cm of room for the fan get air. Will it be enough?


It all depends on how much air flow the case has from the backside to the front side. Some cases have plenty and some have practically none. If there isnt decent circulation from the backside, then having a fan there will just be pushing around hot air.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I figured out part of the reason my 9370 runs so much hotter than my 8350's, it's heatspreader is anything but flat.
> 
> The outside edges are high with the low area being just inside of that, the middle being the highest spot of all. It's bad enough that I'm not sure that lapping will completely even it out.
> 
> A razor blade can rock back and forth on the high spot in the middle only touching one edge or the other and never touch the low spot between the outside and middle. It's the same horizontally or vertically.
> 
> A question for the learned, how do you know when to stop lapping? It's going to take a lot to get this chip plumb and I don't want to go too far.


My 8350 was exactly like that. Took 2 runs to get it flat, wasn't too patient on the first. But worth it for sure. Be prepared for a long night doing it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I figured out part of the reason my 9370 runs so much hotter than my 8350's, it's heatspreader is anything but flat.
> 
> The outside edges are high with the low area being just inside of that, the middle being the highest spot of all. It's bad enough that I'm not sure that lapping will completely even it out.
> 
> A razor blade can rock back and forth on the high spot in the middle only touching one edge or the other and never touch the low spot between the outside and middle. It's the same horizontally or vertically.
> 
> A question for the learned, how do you know when to stop lapping? It's going to take a lot to get this chip plumb and I don't want to go too far.


I perfectly lapped my 8320 I used 100% flat surfaces to do this you will need a level to see if the area you are using is flat. Then I used 1 of my wife's brand new always pads, now before you all start, I'd like to point out that since they are like cottony and soft and as a plus have an adhesive on one end it makes the perfect tool for lapping, the side of the cpu that has the pins will be keep safe if you place the adhesive part on your palm after you cut it with scissors to the length suitable then you can take your sand paper and lay it on the flat surface the floor or a desk. Take the cpu and place the IHS/heat spreader on the sandpaper and the cut up pad on the pins since the flip side has adhesive it will stay on your palm while you lap with 1 hand and keep the sand paper from moving with the other.


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks for the replies about lapping, it's a done deal now. Not perfect, but much closer to flat than it was







.

I'll give it a good testing soon.


----------



## r3tard

Hey guys,

I searched the thread and I saw a bunch of you guys running the 8320/8350 in the Asus Crosshair IV Formula ROG 890FX

Is this compatibility more or less universal across the CHIV-ROG with the correct bios?
I'm upgrading from a 1090T, thanks in advance guys!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the replies about lapping, it's a done deal now. Not perfect, but much closer to flat than it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll give it a good testing soon.


Nice to hear it helped you









Looking forward to your results


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3tard*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I searched the thread and I saw a bunch of you guys running the 8320/8350 in the Asus Crosshair IV Formula ROG 890FX
> 
> Is this compatibility more or less universal across the CHIV-ROG with the correct bios?
> I'm upgrading from a 1090T, thanks in advance guys!


Yes it works, even 9590s run great in Crosshair IVs (One of the few 890 boards to truly support the 8 cores).. Flash the newest BIOS and done! Post your current rig's specs, we can see what you will be able to benefit from an FX 8-coar!


----------



## Kalistoval

Im having some trouble dealing with the vdrop on my Asrock 990FX Killer does anyone know of maybe a bios fix or anyway to get around that. cpu offset voltage from Auto, 50, 100 and 150mv ends up under volting my proc so I guess I wont be using that. Even if i set offset to 0mv it drops.







at this moment in the bios I have 1.5125 under vcore in windows its 1.424 underload its 1.344-1.360 fyi I dont see any LLC options in my bios I do recall reading somthing about asrock and LLC being absent on am3 motherboards and this is on the Fata1ty Killer


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm not having that issue with mine...I have cnq enabled and the settings in windows set to speed up fans before downclocking....my voltages do still droop a bit but never more than .07 under load


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Im having some trouble dealing with the vdrop on my Asrock 990FX Killer does anyone know of maybe a bios fix or anyway to get around that. cpu offset voltage from Auto, 50, 100 and 150mv ends up under volting my proc so I guess I wont be using that. Even if i set offset to 0mv it drops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this moment in the bios I have 1.5125 under vcore in windows its 1.424 underload its 1.344-1.360 fyi I dont see any LLC options in my bios I do recall reading somthing about asrock and LLC being absent on am3 motherboards and this is on the Fata1ty Killer


my board, MSI, has no LLC and takes some getting used to. For 4.84Ghz I need 1.48V so I have it set to 1.55V to account for .08-7V droop.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> my board, MSI, has no LLC and takes some getting used to. For 4.84Ghz I need 1.48V so I have it set to 1.55V to account for .08-7V droop.


I do know this cpu was 100% stable on my 970a ud3p with extreme LLC I would set 1.35v and on load would be 1.488v stable under IBT AVX
I tryed setting 1.5125v on the killer but no go let me try 1.55v brb


----------



## Johan45

I really don't think a BIOS revision can fix something that just isn't there in the first place. The LLC circuit was one of the things they skipped to pare down the cost. It's definately geared towards Gaming and not heavy clocks. It's too bad really since it has th power to drive these CPUs you just can't fine tune it. The only other one I have seen would drop about .04v from bios setting. at 1.4v so going to 1.5+ you'll get a bigger drop


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yeah I wish this board had that feature I have mine set to 1.30 with stock clocks right now until I install my new cooler tonight then its back to the learning process for me...I've noticed with this board .07 is normally how much lower it runs than BIOS setting even with offset to 0....dunno why but I'm setting at 1.25 ish most of the time and under load still never hits 1.3....kinda frustrating..I've noticed the defaults for auto is max of 1.62v and 6400 mhz....kinda scary to me it would consider that as an option by default...


----------



## Durquavian

Don't worry too much with volts, just worry about temps. Many here run 1.7V 24/7


----------



## Kalistoval

just ran this fast notice the volts under vcore and how it effects my glfops in bios i set 1.55v

this board has a set max vcore as far as i can tell which is 1.55v


----------



## Johan45

I can't say for sure on that board but if you go into the Monitor section in the bios and set it to ignore CPU voltage it may let you set it higher. Is there an option to set it higher but it won't boot or does it just stop at 1.55v


----------



## Kalistoval

It dosnt have that option but i just went a head and re check everything over nd over I cant set vcore higher than 1.55v so i said balls2thawall lets go 5ghz and lol it booted up so ima run avx to see what happens lol


----------



## Johan45

Good luck on that one!!


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> just ran this fast notice the volts under vcore and how it effects my glfops in bios i set 1.55v
> 
> this board has a set max vcore as far as i can tell which is 1.55v


78º max temp on socket? thats so much.. max is 72.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys, after have an oc config stable, is it really necessary to enable Cool'n'Quiet, C1E, HPC Mode and set APM to Auto?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys, after have an oc config stable, is it really necessary to enable Cool'n'Quiet, C1E, HPC Mode and set APM to Auto?


If it doeasn't mess your stability it will help save power.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If it doeasn't mess your stability it will help save power.


How much power? Like 5$ in the end of the month?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> just ran this fast notice the volts under vcore and how it effects my glfops in bios i set 1.55v
> 
> this board has a set max vcore as far as i can tell which is 1.55v


That socket temperature though, do you see any stability issues or degradation running it so hot? I've been itching to try and run mine like that because I can keep the cores way under 70 but I'm afraid of the so called 72ºC so called socket maximum. I'm really starting to think that socket temp is just arbitrary bull**** holding me back from a real overclock


----------



## Johan45

It'll also save heat and voltage to the CPU.. Help keep things" Cool & Quiet" Ha ha ha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If it doeasn't mess your stability it will help save power.
> 
> 
> 
> How much power? Like 5$ in the end of the month?
Click to expand...

Well if you are switching your computer off after everytime you are finished using it then it won't make a major difference. If you do a lot of 24/7 folding with your machine then you might notice a bit. But trust me won't be earth shattering.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> How much power? Like 5$ in the end of the month?


depends on where you are.. for me it isn't much more then 5-7 difference for a year

cheap Canadian electricity FTW

Since i bought the 780ti i've been turning the computer off while i'm at work if im not VNCing in to use this computers horse power.


----------



## austinmrs

So the recommended after have stable oc is:

CoolnQuiet: Always Enabled
C1E- Enabled
HPC Mode-Enabled
APM -Auto

This is right?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depends on where you are.. for me it isn't much more then 5-7 difference for a year
> 
> cheap Canadian electricity FTW


Im on Portugal, i usually pay 100/110€ /month.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So the recommended after have stable oc is:
> 
> CoolnQuiet: Always Enabled
> C1E- Enabled
> HPC Mode-Enabled
> APM -Auto
> 
> This is right?


APM and HPC should be mirrored. if one is on the other should be on and vice versa.

i keep the top two disabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im on Portugal, i usually pay 100/110€ /month.


my peak rate is 7cent kwh i think...

so that .03 euro kwh?

100-110 euro is the price for a house worth of power per month here. if my math isn't horribly off


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> APM and HPC should be mirrored. if one is on the other should be on and vice versa.
> 
> i keep the top two disabled.
> my peak rate is 7cent kwh i think...
> 
> so that .03 euro kwh?
> 
> 100-110 euro is the price for a house worth of power per month here. if my math isn't horribly off


Yeah i said 100/110 per month is the total i pay of electricity in 1 moth, not only for the pc xD

So i should disable CoolnQuiet, and C1E.

And enableHPC Mode and leave APM on Auto? or On?


----------



## Durquavian

Yeah I wouldn't use APM. And HPC is only useful if your throttling. I only use C&Q. No C1e


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't use APM. And HPC is only useful if your throttling. I only use C&Q. No C1e


What is throttling? How can i know if i am throttling?


----------



## Gregory14

turning on C1e, c6, APM and HPC is a wise idea if your not going to game, the temps are really cooler at idle, I'm going to make a profile for not gaming and gaming.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah i said 100/110 per month is the total i pay of electricity in 1 moth, not only for the pc xD
> 
> So i should disable CoolnQuiet, and C1E.
> 
> And enableHPC Mode and leave APM on Auto? or On?


in your case if you want to save a bit of money i wouldn't really look at it per month.

you will save more turning it off when you are not using.

what you are asking is really personal preference.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> That socket temperature though, do you see any stability issues or degradation running it so hot? I've been itching to try and run mine like that because I can keep the cores way under 70 but I'm afraid of the so called 72ºC so called socket maximum. I'm really starting to think that socket temp is just arbitrary bull**** holding me back from a real overclock


It booted 5ghz but its a no go Dat LLC is just not their but on the flip side 1.55v in the bios @ 4.6 ghz 2400 NB 2600 HT 1866 9 9 9 24 1T is avx stable but agin lower flops due to vdrop I ran a test just to see before I toop a nap lool


----------



## cssorkinman

Poor camera work, but this is why I decided to lap the 9370.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Poor camera work, but this is why I decided to lap the 9370.


Ya a yank man?


Spoiler: Warning: Press for Yes!



RMA That sucker


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Poor camera work, but this is why I decided to lap the 9370.


wow now that is one bad IHS man, no wonder you could not get that thing cool.

Did you lap it already and so yes what were the results and do you have some pictures?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Poor camera work, but this is why I decided to lap the 9370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow now that is one bad IHS man, no wonder you could not get that thing cool.
> 
> Did you lap it already and so yes what were the results and do you have some pictures?
Click to expand...

It's lapped, and under my Koolance 380A at the moment. I'm planning on a fresh windows install and then will set about testing it.
It's not nearly as pretty as some of them turn out, my 3000 grit paper wore out before I was finished







. But it looked perfectly flat, with just a hint of nickel still left on the IHS .

I couldn't bring myself to rma it Gertie, the thing is actually a pretty decent clocker


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It's lapped, and under my Koolance 380A at the moment. I'm planning on a fresh windows install and then will set about testing it.
> It's not nearly as pretty as some of them turn out, my 3000 grit paper wore out before I was finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But it looked perfectly flat, with just a hint of nickel still left on the IHS .
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to rma it Gertie, the thing is actually a pretty decent clocker


Did u think about it though?

then did that bulb ping? then it was Mmmm lapping


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's lapped, and under my Koolance 380A at the moment. I'm planning on a fresh windows install and then will set about testing it.
> It's not nearly as pretty as some of them turn out, my 3000 grit paper wore out before I was finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But it looked perfectly flat, with just a hint of nickel still left on the IHS .
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to rma it Gertie, the thing is actually a pretty decent clocker


Nice to hear you managed to lap it, hope you will get a nice temp from it









Its like the guy on the form said, if you done with 800 grid and the IHS is perfectly flat there is no reason to lap it any further because the temps are not going to drop by much because its already flat and the tin is completely removed.

But if i going to lap mine i definitely go for the shiny result simply because its eye candy









Looking forward for your results btw


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> It's lapped, and under my Koolance 380A at the moment. I'm planning on a fresh windows install and then will set about testing it.
> It's not nearly as pretty as some of them turn out, my 3000 grit paper wore out before I was finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But it looked perfectly flat, with just a hint of nickel still left on the IHS .
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to rma it Gertie, the thing is actually a pretty decent clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did u think about it though?
> 
> then did that bulb ping? then it was Mmmm lapping
Click to expand...

To be honest, I didn't realize the heatspreader was that bad, but it ran so hot I finally decided to take a close look at it.

I just don't have the patience for RMAing....lol.

It's been running prime 95 for about 10 minutes now, 5016mhz @1.536 volts, most of the time it runs mid 40's C until it starts another pass, then it spikes, 54C maximum so far.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so finally got the phanteks cooler installed and this is what i got with stock everything pretty much... wanted to test it as a baseline to see if its doing ok.. first picture is running idle after setting on desktop with antivirus, and the three programs running only (and samsung magician) for 10 minutes... second one is while running prime 95 on small ftes for 15 minutes completed first pass... how does this look?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Poor camera work, but this is why I decided to lap the 9370.


I can clearly see that, so the camera work must be fine.

My 8350 was/is concave instead of convex like your 9370. I lapped it but stopped because I was afraid of wearing through the metal on the edges. It still has thick tin in the middle area but the razor test says it is flat.

My 9590 is much better than your 9370 and I felt no need to lap it. I put a razor blade on it too.


----------



## Mr Frost

so I have a Fx 8350 and want to join this club but am new here and need a little help trying to get my system information so I can post it on the sign up sheet thing can someone message me with info on where to retrieve these stats from....I know I know im a nub


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> To be honest, I didn't realize the heatspreader was that bad, but it ran so hot I finally decided to take a close look at it.
> 
> I just don't have the patience for RMAing....lol.
> 
> It's been running prime 95 for about 10 minutes now, 5016mhz @1.536 volts, most of the time it runs mid 40's C until it starts another pass, then it spikes, 54C maximum so far.


RMA wouldn't do anything... they are all out of whack...

Mine wasn't as bad, but it did help. Doesn't help that it's a flat PIG OC'er... but it's cooler now at least ;-)




Glad you got it flat


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frost*
> 
> so I have a Fx 8350 and want to join this club but am new here and need a little help trying to get my system information so I can post it on the sign up sheet thing can someone message me with info on where to retrieve these stats from....I know I know im a nub


You have your rig listed below, those are enough specs for us.

Also, your board is not fit at all for overclocking.


----------



## Mr Frost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> You have your rig listed below, those are enough specs for us.
> 
> Also, your board is not fit at all for overclocking.


i will keep that in mind i am new to this OC thing and want to try to get it to 5Ghz seems pretty reasonable with the 8350 i will do some research on some good boards as well as a new PSU and GPU are needed as well


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Im having some trouble dealing with the vdrop on my Asrock 990FX Killer does anyone know of maybe a bios fix or anyway to get around that. cpu offset voltage from Auto, 50, 100 and 150mv ends up under volting my proc so I guess I wont be using that. Even if i set offset to 0mv it drops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this moment in the bios I have 1.5125 under vcore in windows its 1.424 underload its 1.344-1.360 fyi I dont see any LLC options in my bios I do recall reading somthing about asrock and LLC being absent on am3 motherboards and this is on the Fata1ty Killer


overvolt to compensate for vdrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys, after have an oc config stable, is it really necessary to enable Cool'n'Quiet, C1E, HPC Mode and set APM to Auto?


personal pref
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> just ran this fast notice the volts under vcore and how it effects my glfops in bios i set 1.55v
> 
> this board has a set max vcore as far as i can tell which is 1.55v
> 
> 
> 
> That socket temperature though, do you see any stability issues or degradation running it so hot? I've been itching to try and run mine like that because I can keep the cores way under 70 but I'm afraid of the so called 72ºC so called socket maximum. I'm really starting to think that socket temp is just arbitrary bull**** holding me back from a real overclock
Click to expand...

idk why so many people are worried about the socket temp recently , worry about core temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't use APM. And HPC is only useful if your throttling. I only use C&Q. No C1e
> 
> 
> 
> What is throttling? How can i know if i am throttling?
Click to expand...

hwinfo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> You have your rig listed below, those are enough specs for us.
> 
> Also, your board is not fit at all for overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> i will keep that in mind i am new to this OC thing and want to try to get it to 5Ghz seems pretty reasonable with the 8350 i will do some research on some good boards as well as a new PSU and GPU are needed as well
Click to expand...

ud5/7, sabtertooth, CVFz, a few have had good luck with some other brands asrock/msi


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> overvolt to compensate for vdrop
> personal pref
> idk why so many people are worried about the socket temp recently , worry about core temp
> hwinfo
> ud5/7, sabtertooth, CVFz, a few have had good luck with some other brands asrock/msi


Yep but I started over clocking from scratch and it seems the offset 150mv helps but I'm experiencing a weirdness during stress testing
my vcore will drop too 0.904 under load but no bsod just 10 runs on high before I start refining it socket temp is not as important.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yep but I started over clocking from scratch and it seems the offset 150mv helps but I'm experiencing a weirdness during stress testing
> my vcore will drop too 0.904 under load but no bsod just 10 runs on high before I start refining it socket temp is not as important.


idk about the 970s but i know giga has put throttling you cant shut off in bios ( 990 ud3s ) to protect their boards vrms on the ud3

please put your rig in your sig


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk about the 970s but i know giga has put throttling you cant shut off in bios ( 990 ud3s ) to protect their boards vrms on the ud3
> 
> please put your rig in your sig


Its not on the Ga 970aUD3P. Im running my fx 8320 on a Asrock 990fx Killer non pro I think this is the new board that came out in jan this year that has the m.2 slot


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk about the 970s but i know giga has put throttling you cant shut off in bios ( 990 ud3s ) to protect their boards vrms on the ud3
> 
> please put your rig in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> Its not on the Ga 970aUD3P. Im running my fx 8320 on a Asrock 990fx Killer non pro I think this is the new board that came out in jan this year that has the m.2 slot
Click to expand...

please update your rig in rigbuilder


----------



## Kalistoval

I did hold on its not showing lol

Now i Know I have all power saving features off and cnq c1 and so on, why is it showing up a lower clock speed for a minimum its clocking down automatically hmm

So after testing, Its safe to say that this board will down clock/throttle my cpu automatically. This was confremed after a run of cinebench and monitoring via HWinfo 64 my overclock went from 4.8 ghz to 1.4 ghz on all cores after 68c @ 1.4625v in bios + 150mv offset voltage the thing is even if I lower clock and voltage it will still throttle under load even at 30c l0l


----------



## an65001

The maximum limit for socket temps is 80c. However, for Core temp, its 62c.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The maximum limit for socket temps is 80c. However, for Core temp, its 62c.


I read it was 72ºC for socket..


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I read it was 72ºC for socket..


It is by board and most are 72C


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> I did hold on its not showing lol
> 
> Now i Know I have all power saving features off and cnq c1 and so on, why is it showing up a lower clock speed for a minimum its clocking down automatically hmm
> 
> So after testing, Its safe to say that this board will down clock/throttle my cpu automatically. This was confremed after a run of cinebench and monitoring via HWinfo 64 my overclock went from 4.8 ghz to 1.4 ghz on all cores after 68c @ 1.4625v in bios + 150mv offset voltage the thing is even if I lower clock and voltage it will still throttle under load even at 30c l0l


Have you disabled APM?? That will throttle the board if left on.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The maximum limit for socket temps is 80c. However, for Core temp, its 62c.


says who ? amd recently gave an update to AOD which would disagree with you ....


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who ? amd recently gave an update to AOD which would disagree with you ....


do you know if AOD works with visheras now?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who ? amd recently gave an update to AOD which would disagree with you ....
> 
> 
> 
> do you know if AOD works with visheras now?
Click to expand...

it always has, just not with asus digi boards (it wont control the volts, but you can do everything else) , at least it always did with mine


----------



## Durquavian

On mine the clocks would jump all over hades and back.


----------



## Mega Man

it can and will reenable apm if you let it use turbo


----------



## Durquavian

That is a distinct possibility. I was using turbo then, not now. Lol haven't touched it since.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who ? amd recently gave an update to AOD which would disagree with you ....


I read in core temp that the TJMax was 90c. However, some other chips have it at 80c. Based on that.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## austinmrs

Tj max on core temp = Max Socket temp we can reach?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Tj max on core temp = Max Socket temp we can reach?


has nothing to do with socket. That is per board manufacturer, you check your board to know what yours is. Mine is 72C MSI990FX


----------



## austinmrs

Yes, but what is that? Mine shows 90..


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yes, but what is that? Mine shows 90..


TJ Max stands for Thermal Junction Max - Thermal Junction is also known as Thermocouple : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_junction

TJ Max is a temperature figure which is used as part of the temperature reporting functionality used on a motherboard and CPU to give you a temperature reading of the CPU.

That is quite a hard sentence to make sense of sorry. This may help you a little more - http://www.overclock.net/t/476469/the-truth-about-temperatures-and-voltages/0_20

Simply put, it is not a physical temperature limit, purely a reference used in calculating the temperature reported.


----------



## austinmrs

Im overclocking my ram from 1333 @ 1.5 Cl9 to 1600.

Im currently using 1.6V to run at 1600. Will they run 1600 at 1.5v?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im overclocking my ram from 1333 @ 1.5 Cl9 to 1600.
> 
> Im currently using 1.6V to run at 1600. Will they run 1600 at 1.5v?


How would we know what your ram can do lol

do it and tell us? springs to mind


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you disabled APM?? That will throttle the board if left on.


Yes its all disabled but still look


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yes its all disabled but still look


I see your board (cpu socket) hit 74c which could cause some throttling. Your core looks fine But the socket not so good. That would be my first guess.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I see your board (cpu socket) hit 74c which could cause some throttling. Your core looks fine But the socket not so good. That would be my first guess.


Confirmed your right, I also read up on overclockers where rgone did mention that it really didnt need LLC because of how close the voltage readings are on this board this is true I Have stability @ 4ghz at 1.20v in bios and its 1.208 - 1.233 underload as long as socket temp is under control it will not throttle. Normally on my Ga 970a-UDP3 I could achieve about 4.5 on stock vid with LLC on extreme (1.288v)
so I'll check and see how far I can get with this.



Reduced My Vcore to 1.188V


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Confirmed your right, I also read up on overclockers where rgone did mention that it really didnt need LLC because of how close the voltage readings are on this board this is true I Have stability @ 4ghz at 1.20v in bios and its 1.208 - 1.233 underload as long as socket temp is under control it will not throttle. Normally on my Ga 970a-UDP3 I could achieve about 4.5 on stock vid with LLC on extreme (1.288v)
> so I'll check and see how far I can get with this.


Looks like you were reading Bobs thread. That's my home site, actually RGone and I chat quite a bit, he really knows his stuff. You should be able to get that thing under control now that you know it's limits. Try some extra cooling on the VRM and especially a fan on the socket behind the mobo. It works really well.


----------



## ITAngel

Question, will you get the best OC from using a 270X or a 7950 on a FX8350?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Question, will you get the best OC from using a 270X or a 7950 on a FX8350?


Here's a 7950 results on Catzilla 720 the search was 5000 CPU and stock cooling on the GFX card

http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=74&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-8350&cpuId=2689&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=5000&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=Radeon+HD+7950&gpuId=1889&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=1&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0

There's only one for the 270x

http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=74&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-8350&cpuId=2689&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=5000&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=Radeon+R9+270X&gpuId=2114&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=1&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0


----------



## ITAngel

I c, Thanks for the info. Very interesting indeed. I would had though that maybe would had been pretty close base on those numbers if not pretty even. I guess I was wrong. XD


----------



## Johan45

I tried a 270x for a bit and exchanged it for a GTX770 cost me $40 more but I was a lot happier with it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Question, will you get the best OC from using a 270X or a 7950 on a FX8350?


are you asking if your GPU effects your CPU overclock? or vice versa...

kinda of irreverent..they don't effect each other, unless the processor bottle necks the gpu.. and it takes quite a slow cpu to accomplish that.

most dips in FPS and usage on your gpu is more related to single thread heavy poorly coded games.

P.S. 7950 > 270x as it is essentially a 7870 variation.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a 7950 results on Catzilla 720 the search was 5000 CPU and stock cooling on the GFX card


those are some urls there!!!

also with the fan on the back of the socket does it have to be inside the case to be effective or could it be mounted on outside with access hole blowing into the back ot the socket? im considering doing this on mine with the original fan from hsf that came with 8320 but i dont want to mod my case unless im sure it will actually help...if i could get it to fit with the side on inside it would be literally no air flow which would kind of defeat the purpose right?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> those are some urls there!!!
> 
> also with the fan on the back of the socket does it have to be inside the case to be effective or could it be mounted on outside with access hole blowing into the back ot the socket? im considering doing this on mine with the original fan from hsf that came with 8320 but i dont want to mod my case unless im sure it will actually help...if i could get it to fit with the side on inside it would be literally no air flow which would kind of defeat the purpose right?


Put the fan on the back of the socket, with duple face tape, and you should be good to go, no need to cut a hole onthe case


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Put the fan on the back of the socket, with duple face tape, and you should be good to go, no need to cut a hole onthe case


this is why i love my R4 from fractal design.. i got the one without the windows and the sides are very swapable..

the vented side when flipped lines up very well with the socket.

having a hole will provide more benefit then not having a inlet hole (that is filtered)

much easier to stay in the slightly positive pressure area, and you don't even have to think about the socket after that.. as it will be cooler then the CPU.
(when my FX was in that case my socket temp was 40-50* max under full load @ 4.7 1.48v, my chip leaks i don't wanna hear it)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> those are some urls there!!!
> 
> also with the fan on the back of the socket does it have to be inside the case to be effective or could it be mounted on outside with access hole blowing into the back ot the socket? im considering doing this on mine with the original fan from hsf that came with 8320 but i dont want to mod my case unless im sure it will actually help...if i could get it to fit with the side on inside it would be literally no air flow which would kind of defeat the purpose right?


Just stick that HS fan on the back of the socket with double sided tape like this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is why i love my R4 from fractal design.. i got the one without the windows and the sides are very swapable..
> 
> the vented side when flipped lines up very well with the socket.
> 
> having a hole will provide more benefit then not having a inlet hole (that is filtered)
> 
> much easier to stay in the slightly positive pressure area, and you don't even have to think about the socket after that.. as it will be cooler then the CPU.
> (when my FX was in that case my socket temp was 40-50* max under full load @ 4.7 1.48v, my chip leaks i don't wanna hear it)


This was me trying to get 4.9 on a TT water Ex 2.0 AIO almost 1.6v and getting hot http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7484325&postcount=1 I have a real piggy of an 8350


----------



## austinmrs

Actually i have a fan on the back of the socket. i have fract design arc midi r2,. no winows version.

M;y panels swap too, is it better to put a 120mm fan on it?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Actually i have a fan on the back of the socket. i have fract design arc midi r2,. no winows version.
> 
> M;y panels swap too, is it better to put a 120mm fan on it?


i could only find 140mm dust filters at the time.

i wanted to use a SP optimised 120 like a bit phoenix pro (non led) fan, but i ended up throwing a random 140mm in there

improvements were enough for me to not actually care if it is an AP or SP fan.

it keeps the whole motherboard pretty cool as its getting air flow on both sides.


----------



## Devildog83

I ran that Catzilla, pretty cool bench but why did it only use one card. My second card never even got off of 0% usage. got 13500 with my 7870 @ 1245/1460.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> M;y panels swap too, is it better to put a 120mm fan on it?


Yeah, you want airflow over the vrm area on the back too. A 92mm or greater fan will do it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I ran that Catzilla, pretty cool bench but why did it only use one card. My second card never even got off of 0% usage. got 13500 with my 7870 @ 1245/1460.


nice clocks on that sucker... my zotac 760gtx shipped at 1125 and 6208.... not bad and it stayed under 80C on stock fans so im pretty happy with that.. id like to see what it could do on water but thats a ways down the road.. and likely by that time i will have a newer better card but you never know!

The reason i considered doing it on the outside is i honestly dont care about asthetics of it but it would be easy to mod since sides are removable....now im using the stock amd backplate but the case does have the cutout which makes it easier....i considered a 200mm fan or even a 230 cool the whole damn backside but i then thought thats likely overkill... since the cutout is only for the cpu i know the air will disperse across it some but probably wouldnt do any better than a smaller fan at higher rpms....would double sided tape be better or a thermal type tape like 3m makes? That is until i decide to do the modding or not


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Yes its all disabled but still look


May I ask what else did you disable? I sold off my 1090T and am new to the FX processors.
I turned off APM in the BIOS and still only get a pitiful 38Gflops in IBT. Even with the little 212Evo it still hits 4Ghz constantly getting up to 52C in IBT,with APM on i was being limited to 3.7Ghz.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I turned off APM in the BIOS and still only get a pitiful 38Gflops in IBT.


I think youre using the standard version of IBT. You want to use the version thats linked on the 1st page of this thread, it works the processor harder than the standard version.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> M;y panels swap too, is it better to put a 120mm fan on it?


This post got me to thinking.. im pretty sure my panels would swap from side to side well too... then i could simply put two 140mm fans on the mounts already there and would be golden.. this is assuming they are close to the area they need to be....until i get them it has a 200mm fan on it that doesnt move much air but would still help...


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> nice clocks on that sucker... my zotac 760gtx shipped at 1125 and 6208.... not bad and it stayed under 80C on stock fans so im pretty happy with that.. id like to see what it could do on water but thats a ways down the road.. and likely by that time i will have a newer better card but you never know!
> 
> The reason i considered doing it on the outside is i honestly dont care about asthetics of it but it would be easy to mod since sides are removable....now im using the stock amd backplate but the case does have the cutout which makes it easier....i considered a 200mm fan or even a 230 cool the whole damn backside but i then thought thats likely overkill... since the cutout is only for the cpu i know the air will disperse across it some but probably wouldnt do any better than a smaller fan at higher rpms....would double sided tape be better or a thermal type tape like 3m makes? That is until i decide to do the modding or not


Thanks, the 7870 will do 1250/1480 for bench's where the 270x will do about 1240/1590, I keep them both at 1200/1400 everyday clock in X-Fire.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> I think youre using the standard version of IBT. You want to use the version thats linked on the 1st page of this thread, it works the processor harder than the standard version.


I am indeed, thanks for the recommendation! With the AVX version,76Gflops peak and I still had Firefox open. I can definitely tell it does work the cpu harder, less pause between runs though the temps didn't get much higher at all.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you asking if your GPU effects your CPU overclock? or vice versa...
> 
> kinda of irreverent..they don't effect each other, unless the processor bottle necks the gpu.. and it takes quite a slow cpu to accomplish that.
> 
> most dips in FPS and usage on your gpu is more related to single thread heavy poorly coded games.
> 
> P.S. 7950 > 270x as it is essentially a 7870 variation.


Yea was trying to figure out how much a GPU affects a OC system. If some which of the two cards is superior but if both are about the same. Then I guess it won't matter. I care more about the graphics toward the end than anything else. However; If I am to push the system which one will do the job will be important too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Yea was trying to figure out how much a GPU affects a OC system. If some which of the two cards is superior but if both are about the same. Then I guess it won't matter. I care more about the graphics toward the end than anything else. However; If I am to push the system which one will do the job will be important too.


both will work, but the 7950 should be able to handle more pushing then the 270x and only really in the sense that it is the next rung up in the gpu ladder.

nothing huge really..


----------



## thatsme1988

Sorry to bring this up again, I know it was mentioned earlier in this thread. I'm having a hard time understanding Load Line Calibration, now I know what it does,
but I seem to find different answers everywhere I look in how to implement it. Some have said set it to the highest or second highest setting available, other have said
go with the lowest voltage variance, some say Auto. So what I did was mark down each settings values at Stock and Overclock with the results listed below.
Which setting is best, the results have me confused. I remember overclocking my old Phenom II and I don't ever recall voltages like this, even without LLC.

You will see the Extreme setting drops the Voltage, is this normal?
All power saving features are disabled.

I used HWiNFO64 to monitor the Vcores minimum, maximum and average values. For this, I started the Torture test and waited until all cores hit 100% and clicked reset values.

Side note: Is it okay to enable C-States after a stable overclock has been found? From what I've read, leave them off, but the entries are a couple of years old.
APM Master mode is apparently for Turbo Core Mode, since I don't use, obviously leave it disabled?

Thanks

Testing method: Prime95, Custom, 75% RAM, 1 Pass/Test


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsme1988*
> 
> Sorry to bring this up again, I know it was mentioned earlier in this thread. I'm having a hard time understanding Load Line Calibration, now I know what it does,
> but I seem to find different answers everywhere I look in how to implement it. Some have said set it to the highest or second highest setting available, other have said
> go with the lowest voltage variance, some say Auto. So what I did was mark down each settings values at Stock and Overclock with the results listed below.
> Which setting is best, the results have me confused. I remember overclocking my old Phenom II and I don't ever recall voltages like this, even without LLC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You will see the Extreme setting drops the Voltage, is this normal?
> All power saving features are disabled.
> 
> I used HWiNFO64 to monitor the Vcores minimum, maximum and average values. For this, I started the Torture test and waited until all cores hit 100% and clicked reset values.
> 
> Side note: Is it okay to enable C-States after a stable overclock has been found? From what I've read, leave them off, but the entries are a couple of years old.
> APM Master mode is apparently for Turbo Core Mode, since I don't use, obviously leave it disabled?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Testing method: Prime95, Custom, 75% RAM, 1 Pass/Test


LLC or line load calibration, if a circuit and function created to minimize sever Vdroop.

no such thing as no Vdroop. It is an inherent property of electricity, don't like it go argue physics with nature...

so given that fact i'll get back to LLC.

This is part of the power circuit in the control aspect of that circuit. when you set your LLC you are telling that circuit to do something dynamically, sorta.

at Idle it will boost your voltage less then when it is under load. this is what we call vBoost.

these chips are generally happier (in my experience) with at least some Vdroop.

some swear no LLC is better as it is allowing the processor to moderate its energy its self (essentially)

auto usually over does LLC and ramps it to max.


----------



## thatsme1988

Do you use LLC? Which setting should I use?

Any ideas why the system failed at Ultra High, screen froze and a couple seconds later rebooted?


----------



## jourelemode

hey guys, can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to overclock the 8350 on the crosshair v formula z? I tried overclocking last night and I followed this tutorial: 




was monitoring with CPUID HWmonitor and did a stress test with prime 95. It passed, but i'm pretty damn sure my temps were skyhigh. I overclocked to 4.4 ghz and on my HWmonitor CPU was showing 79* can't remember what it showed under amd fx 8350 package temps. Just to be clear, the "package" temp is core right?

by the way, I'm using an nzxt h440 case. My cpu cooler is an nzxt x60. Will I find a better way to overclock this with the parts I have? Wish my temps wouldn't go that high. I would appreciate any help and advice.

thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yes, but what is that? Mine shows 90..
> 
> 
> 
> TJ Max stands for Thermal Junction Max - Thermal Junction is also known as Thermocouple : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_junction
> 
> TJ Max is a temperature figure which is used as part of the temperature reporting functionality used on a motherboard and CPU to give you a temperature reading of the CPU.
> 
> That is quite a hard sentence to make sense of sorry. This may help you a little more - http://www.overclock.net/t/476469/the-truth-about-temperatures-and-voltages/0_20
> 
> Simply put, it is not a physical temperature limit, purely a reference used in calculating the temperature reported.
Click to expand...

not really, TJ max in terms of core temp really means nothing, although tjmax has a meaning

a thermocouple is something that measures temps. and is not the same as tjmax, although your correct about the abbreviation, i will admit i dont know enough about tjmax to explain what it is, but my understanding is it is supposed to be the max recommended temp however core temp it is just a programed value that may or may not be correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Put the fan on the back of the socket, with duple face tape, and you should be good to go, no need to cut a hole onthe case
> 
> 
> 
> this is why i love my R4 from fractal design.. i got the one without the windows and the sides are very swapable..
> 
> the vented side when flipped lines up very well with the socket.
> 
> having a hole will provide more benefit then not having a inlet hole (that is filtered)
> 
> much easier to stay in the slightly positive pressure area, and you don't even have to think about the socket after that.. as it will be cooler then the CPU.
> (when my FX was in that case my socket temp was 40-50* max under full load @ 4.7 1.48v, my chip leaks i don't wanna hear it)
Click to expand...

this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I turned off APM in the BIOS and still only get a pitiful 38Gflops in IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> I think youre using the standard version of IBT. You want to use the version thats linked on the 1st page of this thread, it works the processor harder than the standard version.
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thatsme1988*
> 
> Sorry to bring this up again, I know it was mentioned earlier in this thread. I'm having a hard time understanding Load Line Calibration, now I know what it does,
> but I seem to find different answers everywhere I look in how to implement it. Some have said set it to the highest or second highest setting available, other have said
> go with the lowest voltage variance, some say Auto. So what I did was mark down each settings values at Stock and Overclock with the results listed below.
> Which setting is best, the results have me confused. I remember overclocking my old Phenom II and I don't ever recall voltages like this, even without LLC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You will see the Extreme setting drops the Voltage, is this normal?
> All power saving features are disabled.
> 
> I used HWiNFO64 to monitor the Vcores minimum, maximum and average values. For this, I started the Torture test and waited until all cores hit 100% and clicked reset values.
> 
> Side note: Is it okay to enable C-States after a stable overclock has been found? From what I've read, leave them off, but the entries are a couple of years old.
> APM Master mode is apparently for Turbo Core Mode, since I don't use, obviously leave it disabled?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Testing method: Prime95, Custom, 75% RAM, 1 Pass/Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC or line load calibration, if a circuit and function created to minimize sever Vdroop.
> 
> no such thing as no Vdroop. It is an inherent property of electricity, don't like it go argue physics with nature...
> 
> so given that fact i'll get back to LLC.
> 
> This is part of the power circuit in the control aspect of that circuit. when you set your LLC you are telling that circuit to do something dynamically, sorta.
> 
> at Idle it will boost your voltage less then when it is under load. this is what we call vBoost.
> 
> these chips are generally happier (in my experience) with at least some Vdroop.
> 
> some swear no LLC is better as it is allowing the processor to moderate its energy its self (essentially)
> 
> auto usually over does LLC and ramps it to max.
Click to expand...

i would like to add that unlike intel, it is not specified by amd, so mobo manufactures do it to their specs, some make 100% = no lcc some do extreme = no llc.

ect either way i recommend the middle setting .


----------



## thatsme1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> either way i recommend the middle setting .


Thanks and what about the C-states and APM?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsme1988*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> either way i recommend the middle setting .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and what about the C-states and APM?
Click to expand...

really up to you, my ud7 is not stable with apm on, on saberkitty or CVFz i run with all on, ironically i dont use them all as i dont use sleep


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsme1988*
> 
> Thanks and what about the C-states and APM?


Recently and just this one occasion, people in BF4 have found that C-states are creating performance issues. Now this could be just Intel as most of these posters do so it may not affect AMD users to the same degree.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I ran that Catzilla, pretty cool bench but why did it only use one card. My second card never even got off of 0% usage. got 13500 with my 7870 @ 1245/1460.


Maybe a driver issue or something cause it will scale with dual GFX, I've got 19000 with one 770 and 29000 with 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Recently and just this one occasion, people in BF4 have found that C-states are creating performance issues. Now this could be just Intel as most of these posters do so it may not affect AMD users to the same degree.


I think what you're referring to may be core parking. FX had an issue with that that was initially fixed with a MS patch but was later remedied with the addition of HPC to the bios which prevents core parking. The Performance issues aren't very severe either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsme1988*
> 
> Sorry to bring this up again, I know it was mentioned earlier in this thread. I'm having a hard time understanding Load Line Calibration, now I know what it does,
> but I seem to find different answers everywhere I look in how to implement it. Some have said set it to the highest or second highest setting available, other have said
> go with the lowest voltage variance, some say Auto. So what I did was mark down each settings values at Stock and Overclock with the results listed below.
> Which setting is best, the results have me confused. I remember overclocking my old Phenom II and I don't ever recall voltages like this, even without LLC.
> 
> You will see the Extreme setting drops the Voltage, is this normal?
> All power saving features are disabled.
> 
> I used HWiNFO64 to monitor the Vcores minimum, maximum and average values. For this, I started the Torture test and waited until all cores hit 100% and clicked reset values.
> 
> Side note: Is it okay to enable C-States after a stable overclock has been found? From what I've read, leave them off, but the entries are a couple of years old.
> APM Master mode is apparently for Turbo Core Mode, since I don't use, obviously leave it disabled?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Testing method: Prime95, Custom, 75% RAM, 1 Pass/Test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would like to add as Mega Man said with AMD it's vendor specific so the only way to know for sure what your board does is to test it. Run a stressor like P95 with HWmonitor open and it will show you what is going on with voltages. You'll soon know if it's under or over volting your bios settings and by how much. Even within the same vendors such as Asus my M5A board and Sabertooth don't have the same amout of offset with the same setting.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe a driver issue or something cause it will scale with dual GFX, I've got 19000 with one 770 and 29000 with 2.
> I think what you're referring to may be core parking. FX had an issue with that that was initially fixed with a MS patch but was later remedied with the addition of HPC to the bios which prevents core parking. The Performance issues aren't very severe either.


No it was C-states. Look in the BF4 thread. It was causing some hitching as the CPU changed C-states and it was with Intel. Didn't see any AMD CPU user with input so cant speak to their experience.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No it was C-states. Look in the BF4 thread. It was causing some hitching as the CPU changed C-states and it was with Intel. Didn't see any AMD CPU user with input so cant speak to their experience.


Ok I'll take your word for it. I'm not a BF4 player. Couldn't that be easily solved by disabling in bios or even just running windows in performance mode preventing the activation of the power saving features?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No it was C-states. Look in the BF4 thread. It was causing some hitching as the CPU changed C-states and it was with Intel. Didn't see any AMD CPU user with input so cant speak to their experience.


you seen mine in the Mantle thread, I don't have any sort of power-saving features running on my rig as it's either on or off but in BF4 mantle my rig runs butter smooth.


----------



## Mega Man

also to note your cores can still be parked even with hpc on, to my knowledge hpc has nothing to do with core parking


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note your cores can still be parked even with hpc on, to my knowledge hpc has nothing to do with core parking


Correct I was mistaken that was for a throttling issue.


----------



## X-Alt

Max temps. Nail in the coffin edition&#8230;

Core: 70C
Socket: DOES NOT MATTER UNLESS YOU [email protected] AND SMELLING BURNING PLASTIC!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Max temps. Nail in the coffin edition&#8230;
> 
> Core: 70C
> Socket: DOES NOT MATTER UNLESS YOU [email protected] AND SMELLING BURNING PLASTIC!


MMMM SILICON AND PLASTIC!....I was wondering what all the abbreviations in hwmonitor are...is there a link to them somewhere I googled but found no set list...I understand some of them will be board specific...but a general udea would be nice


----------



## Durquavian

Use HWiNFO. It is the best.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Max temps. Nail in the coffin edition&#8230;
> 
> Core: 70C
> Socket: DOES NOT MATTER UNLESS YOU [email protected] AND SMELLING BURNING PLASTIC!


It does have some relevance since most boards will start to throttlr the CPU once it reaches "X" temperature. That temp is board specific but the low to mid 70s is probably where it's at.


----------



## process

Looking for some comparisons..... anyone wanna try Catzilla Bench?
http://www.catzilla.com/download

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/3.jpg.html


----------



## Johan45

Maybe in a few days, I've been doing all my 3D benches on my 4770 rig lately so I'd have to get it set up. Could compare the 7970's to my 770s. What core speed are you running? It won't make too much difference this bench seems to be mainly bound to the graphics performance.


----------



## process

thats at - 4715
2x7970 @ 1100/1500 + 1050/1500


----------



## Johan45

OK , I'll try it out with the 6350, since I think that's what I have in the machine right now. If I remember right that bench won't use more than 4 cores.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> thats at - 4715
> 2x7970 @ 1100/1500 + 1050/1500


I ran it but only one card was working, any idea's why? I run Valley right after and both cards hit 98%.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I ran it but only one card was working, any idea's why? I run Valley right after and both cards hit 98%.


Probably the driver isn't applying the CFX properly for Catzilla. I know from experience in gaming that one game can play great where another won't work at all untill they release a driver update that supports that title. I'm speaking from SLI experience but it's virtuallly the same.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Looking for some comparisons..... anyone wanna try Catzilla Bench?
> http://www.catzilla.com/download


On the lowest level - FWIW - Single 7970 at stock, 4879mhz cpu.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Looking for some comparisons..... anyone wanna try Catzilla Bench?
> http://www.catzilla.com/download
> 
> On the lowest level - FWIW - Single 7970 at stock, 4879mhz cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that your run cssorkinman? The appearance in the quote is throwing me off.
Click to expand...


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I ran it but only one card was working, any idea's why? I run Valley right after and both cards hit 98%.


Not the foggiest mate...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Probably the driver isn't applying the CFX properly for Catzilla. I know from experience in gaming that one game can play great where another won't work at all untill they release a driver update that supports that title. I'm speaking from SLI experience but it's virtuallly the same.


Ran 2x7970 fin here (I think!)

Haaa thinking on it... I regd to get a code in order to access the 720p bench... Perhaps the 1 prior (578p) doesnt run CFX

Nice CS... was that at 578 or 720p? Just noticed 578...

if ya'll reg you can access the 720p bench


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Looking for some comparisons..... anyone wanna try Catzilla Bench?
> http://www.catzilla.com/download
> 
> On the lowest level - FWIW - Single 7970 at stock, 4879mhz cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that your run cssorkinman? The appearance in the quote is throwing me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes , sorry I nerfed the quotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't bothered to unlock the the 720p test.
Click to expand...


----------



## Devildog83

I got 13500 on the lowest and 10700 at 720p but still not using the second card at all. I will try to get the newest beta and see if that does it, either that or go back to 13.2.

What driver are you running Process? You can actually change to multi -threaded and open CL but the scores go way down.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes , sorry I nerfed the quotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't bothered to unlock the the 720p test.


It's free all you have to do is register. Just another site after your E-Mail address.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I got 13500 on the lowest and 10700 at 720p but still not using the second card at all. I will try to get the newest beta and see if that does it, either that or go back to 13.2.
> 
> What driver are you running Process? You can actually change to multi -threaded and open CL but the scores go way down.


I'm running 14.2..... there is a 14.3 out, but heard it has some cfx problems..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I'm running 14.2..... there is a 14.3 out, but heard it has some cfx problems..


I'm starting to get sick of this beta driver stuff..

yet another unfinished driver.. (yes i use these drivers with my kaveri)

this combined with the two titles that were supposed to launch with mantle and mantle + trueaudio, that didn't launch with them + the North american price gouging still going on.

AMD's driver / gpu team is looking a little sketchy to me, maybe they bit off more then they could chew?


----------



## LicSqualo

to compare


----------



## JMatzelle303

How is and i am looking for a gaming rig and i am looking at getting the 8350 and Formula Z just worried that and won't support it after or they will go out of business


----------



## King Lycan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> How is and i am looking for a gaming rig and i am looking at getting the 8350 and Formula Z just worried that and won't support it after or they will go out of business


AMD won't be going out of business anytime soon


----------



## zila

Good combination. That's what I'm running and I love it. It's the best board for an FX-8350.


----------



## Red1776

double post


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I'm running 14.2..... there is a 14.3 out, but heard it has some cfx problems..


To be honest I am going to wait until the driver is no longer beta. I am also tired of 3 or 4 beta's until the full driver is released.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> To be honest I am going to wait until the driver is no longer beta. I am also tired of 3 or 4 beta's until the full driver is released.


Gotta keep in mind these Betas are Mantle oriented and not really concentrated on non-Mantle use.


----------



## Johan45

Those AMD drivers drove me crazy.. And for me the cuda always came in handy. I tried few runs on the 6350, I even put one in for you MegaMan with the HT at 3300 On the 6350.



Then I slowed it down dropped my Ref clock and got another 100 on the NB



Then I gave the clock a boost to 5187


----------



## mfknjadagr8

i tried running the catzilla bench and it freezes after about two seconds.. audio plays but video freezes.. funny thing is before it freezes its showing like 210 fps on the counter....i read a post about them having trouble with 770 gtx's but dunno if my 760 is included in that problem area.... also some posts claimed beta driver cause it but im running official release clean install no files or registry entries left behind... go figure ;0


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i tried running the catzilla bench and it freezes after about two seconds.. audio plays but video freezes.. funny thing is before it freezes its showing like 210 fps on the counter....i read a post about them having trouble with 770 gtx's but dunno if my 760 is included in that problem area.... also some posts claimed beta driver cause it but im running official release clean install no files or registry entries left behind... go figure ;0


Nvidia isn't on beta drivers..their last release was signed. AMD/ATI is...

if you systems is doing that with a GTX card under the bench, your OC likely is not stable. back to AVX IBT + prime for you


----------



## Johan45

I would tend to agree with you FlailScHLAMP but I have noticed running this bench if it fails and the next time you start it, it can't connect to Catzilla the next time you open it then it will crash. If I restart it, it will work OK. But most likely you're unstable mfknjadagr8


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Nvidia isn't on beta drivers..their last release was signed. AMD/ATI is...
> 
> if you systems is doing that with a GTX card under the bench, your OC likely is not stable. back to AVX IBT + prime for you


This is the only benchmark ive had issues running... oddly enough i ran prime for 8 hours in blend no issues and 13 hours overnight in small ft's... no issue.. never breaking 60c...if i am running my voltage too high for the clock itself would it cause instability in an instance like this... i bumped it to 1.3 from 1.25 to cover vdroop under load which generally is .07 or less... i only changed the multiplier for the 3.8 oc...i have no issues gaming or running any other programs/benches...but i am new to the overclocking thing ive always ran things at stock up until now... the only other thing i could think of that might affect it is the ht is set to 2400 from i think 2200 was default but the temps and voltages seem good on bridges...any thoughts?

Also to note i have cnq and apm turned off with voltage for processor manually set all other settings aside from ht are default....i will drop everything back to stock settings and see if it runs..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

this is non-optimized, (using my H90 overclock, not my h100i that is currently installed) i've just not had the time to install an OC partion and boot to tweak again.. bloody work..

Only thing that the benchmark doesn't mention is that i'm using a gtx 580 as assigned physx../tinfoil hat on might be mumbo jumbo.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

well apparently something wasnt right with the overclock despite the minimal settings changed.. stock settings it ran fine but score of 16900ish... bah.. back to the drawing board i guess... i thought it was doing fine...thx guys.. wasnt trying to be combative i was just hoping that wasnt it :0


----------



## cssorkinman

Catzilla hates software overclocking of the cpu, or at least in my case it does


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catzilla hates software overclocking of the cpu, or at least in my case it does


using bios overclocks not software but.. either way something wasnt jiving









on the other front i think it was the setting on the HT when you up the ht the northbridge controlls that yes? if so it could require some more voltage?

To test if it was that setting i simply reset to defaults and manually put clocks at 4.0 logged in and ran the bench with everything else at defaults...gained 1000 points over stock setting


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Max temps. Nail in the coffin edition&#8230;
> 
> Core: 70C
> Socket: DOES NOT MATTER UNLESS YOU [email protected] AND SMELLING BURNING PLASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> MMMM SILICON AND PLASTIC!....I was wondering what all the abbreviations in hwmonitor are...is there a link to them somewhere I googled but found no set list...I understand some of them will be board specific...but a general udea would be nice
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Use HWiNFO. It is the best.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I'm running 14.2..... there is a 14.3 out, but heard it has some cfx problems..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get sick of this beta driver stuff..
> 
> yet another unfinished driver.. (yes i use these drivers with my kaveri)
> 
> this combined with the two titles that were supposed to launch with mantle and mantle + trueaudio, that didn't launch with them + the North american price gouging still going on.
> 
> AMD's driver / gpu team is looking a little sketchy to me, maybe they bit off more then they could chew?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> To be honest I am going to wait until the driver is no longer beta. I am also tired of 3 or 4 beta's until the full driver is released.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta keep in mind these Betas are Mantle oriented and not really concentrated on non-Mantle use.
Click to expand...

it is brand new and will need tweeks, esp on the level they are releasing it on


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 
> well apparently something wasnt right with the overclock despite the minimal settings changed.. stock settings it ran fine but score of 16900ish... bah.. back to the drawing board i guess... i thought it was doing fine...thx guys.. wasnt trying to be combative i was just hoping that wasnt it :0


are you running classic mode or are you actually still using XP? as that could be why your getting such low score...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you running classic mode or are you actually still using XP? as that could be why your getting such low score...


classic mode... windows 7 pro 64 bit


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> classic mode... windows 7 pro 64 bit


grab avx ibt if you don't have it.

run it as administrator, do 20 runs of Very High. have hwinfo running the whole time please and post a screen shot of the results (if you get there) lets try to trouble shoot this.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> classic mode... windows 7 pro 64 bit


Arnt you using the 990FX Killer too if so I know after alot of testing in order to get the best clocks you need to have it set to 150mv and 2.7 cpu vdd
when you set the offset to 150mv this little feature keeps the voltage right on the mark of the cpu voltage you sat while under load give or take 0.05- 0.10v + when its not under load your cpu voltage will appear slightly higher. What you wanna do if find the lowest amount of voltage it takes to maintain the clocks you want keep in mind that beyond 70c socket temp will automatically throttle this can be fixed by placing a fan in the back of the motherboard as for me Ive placed a whole phanteks fan behind it and got higher better stability. The modification to my case arn't all the way done yet so I'm yet to yield any clocks above 4.6ghz I can do 4.5 ghz with a low cpu voltage but 4.6 ghz requires a fan I would like to know if anyone knows of a vrm water block for my board I wanna put all this under water. Megaman what was that water cooler kit you recommended?.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

what should max temps be for socket while running this test?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> what should max temps be for socket while running this test?


I would get concerned with socket temp at around 80+ degrees.

the reason for the is that your VRM are likely hotter then that as that is what is feeding your socket . so if your socket is getting near the theoretical max operating temp of 10*c greater then the cores

with the cores being able to handle 70*, 80* on the socket doesn't seem un reasonable.

the leakier the chip the hotter your socket will be.

keep you VRMS cool and get air flow on your socket you should be good to go.

if you don't have a VRM sensor and your socket is sky high in temp, your vrms are likely also feeling the weight.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

so far 5 runs highest temp on core is 65.5c on package max is 42.9c.... also i meant core not socket







but you gave me both









After all 20 successful pass... heres the results i also left the overclock to 4.0 on there because during first 10 runs it never hit over 65.5c


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so far 5 runs highest temp on core is 65.5c on package max is 42.9c.... also i meant core not socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you gave me both


keep an eye on it.. these chips are spikey so it might peak above 70 for a second but if it start riding into mid 70's and staying that temp if it isn't at the end of the test (last run or two sorta thign) i would consider canceling the test and setting the vcore a little lower and clocking accordingly.


----------



## cssorkinman

A 720 score for comparison


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A 720 score for comparison


that just does not make any sense what so ever...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would get concerned with socket temp at around 80+ degrees.
> 
> the reason for the is that your VRM are likely hotter then that as that is what is feeding your socket . so if your socket is getting near the theoretical max operating temp of 10*c greater then the cores
> 
> with the cores being able to handle 70*, 80* on the socket doesn't seem un reasonable.
> 
> the leakier the chip the hotter your socket will be.
> 
> keep you VRMS cool and get air flow on your socket you should be good to go.
> 
> if you don't have a VRM sensor and your socket is sky high in temp, your vrms are likely also feeling the weight.


This what im getting even with a PH-F140TS_RD 1200 RPM is completely covering the whole back part its fits perfectly. what I also realized is the motherboard northbridge is also hot but im running out of fans lol I have a stock amd fan but its way too noise I dont think it can do an efficient job at cooling the northbridge heatsink


This is 1.335v vcore with 150mv offset 1.178v CPUNB @ 2200MHZ


----------



## mfknjadagr8

updated last post with results


----------



## Mega Man

first you are running ibt, you need ibtavx,

ibt is not stressful enough

checked the first post in this thread


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so far 5 runs highest temp on core is 65.5c on package max is 42.9c.... also i meant core not socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you gave me both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all 20 successful pass... heres the results i also left the overclock to 4.0 on there because during first 10 runs it never hit over 65.5c


seeing as how we have the same boards I think your giving it way to much voltage for 4.0 try 1.8 to 1.20v and offset 150mv


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so far 5 runs highest temp on core is 65.5c on package max is 42.9c.... also i meant core not socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you gave me both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all 20 successful pass... heres the results i also left the overclock to 4.0 on there because during first 10 runs it never hit over 65.5c


something looks WAY WAY off.. you time and your speed are out of whack.

when is the last time you updated your bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> This what im getting even with a PH-F140TS_RD 1200 RPM is completely covering the whole back part its fits perfectly. what I also realized is the motherboard northbridge is also hot but im running out of fans lol I have a stock amd fan but its way too noise I dont think it can do an efficient job at cooling the northbridge heatsink
> 
> 
> This is 1.335v vcore with 150mv offset 1.178v CPUNB @ 2200MHZ


hehehe I've got usually 7-9 fans going at one time.. PWM splitters are becoming my friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> updated last post with results


like i said before , something looks off.. ya wanna post some screen shots of bios?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first you are running ibt, you need ibtavx,
> 
> ibt is not stressful enough
> 
> checked the first post in this thread


I think he does have AVX, look at how long it took to calculate. non avx wouldn't take that long.

and if he doesn't have avx then something is STILL very wrong...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> something looks WAY WAY off.. you time and your speed are out of whack.
> 
> when is the last time you updated your bios?
> hehehe I've got usually 7-9 fans going at one time.. PWM splitters are becoming my friend.
> like i said before , something looks off.. ya wanna post some screen shots of bios?


Im doing a bit of research on this nuvoton nct6776f chip from what im getting even on intel boards it runs hot, I guess I have the same board as he possibly the same bios I haven't had any luck finding a newer bios.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

if theres anything else that would help lemme know...bios is latest revision... according to auto updater from inside bios.....also i have both hotfixes installed for windows 7 and used the unpark app as well.. but it only showed 3 cores in the app.. but i unparked them


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if theres anything else that would help lemme know...bios is latest revision... according to auto updater from inside bios.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


core c6 turn it off and cpu throttle off and look for apm and turn it off reduce that 1.3cpu voltage to 1.2 and set the cpu offset to 150mv


----------



## mfknjadagr8

apm i turned off when i turned turbocore off... the others i will set but those settings wouldnt affect the things flail spoke of to that degree yeah, throttling aside... also when i read your was turning 86 gflops i about ****....


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> what I also realized is the motherboard northbridge is also hot but im running out of fans lol I have a stock amd fan but its way too noise I dont think it can do an efficient job at cooling the northbridge heatsink


Yeah, what were they thinking when they designed those unfinned northbridge and vrm heatsinks ? You could use the stock amd fan and adjust the chassis fan speed in bios (and I havent checked, but maybe by Asrock software too)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if theres anything else that would help lemme know...bios is latest revision... according to auto updater from inside bios.....also i have both hotfixes installed for windows 7 and used the unpark app as well.. but it only showed 3 cores in the app.. but i unparked them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


at first glance... what options do you have for overclocking mode.. if manual set manual.









turn spread spectrum off

lock your memory down to 1866 (not auto)

lock down cpu offset, nb voltage, and HT voltage lock these down to the voltage they are set at and give them one more notch each jsut for good measure..

why u use SVM? turn if off?

turn off C6

you don't have options for LLC? hmm might need to raise that cpu offset.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, what were they thinking when they designed those unfinned northbridge and vrm heatsinks ? You could use the stock amd fan and adjust the chassis fan speed in bios (and I havent checked, but maybe by Asrock software too)


it works great. static pressure optimised fans generally are good for VRM fans

the AMD is noisy as all balls however.. I've got a 60mm Fractal R2 silent sp fan that just owns for cooling + noise(or lack there off)

I've got mine plugged into my CPU fan socket with my pump for my H100i being monitored on the CPU opt (rad fans are chassi driven @ 85% static speed)

and set that to standard and i've got a very quiet and dynamic VRm cooling when the vrm's need it








(kuz holy ball on turbo cpu fan the blasted thing got over 4200 rpm.... that was loud)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> core c6 turn it off and cpu throttle off and look for apm and turn it off reduce that 1.3cpu voltage to 1.2 and set the cpu offset to 150mv


Done.....it booted ok... so kali you are thinking it was thermally throttling it back... makes sense i totally overlooked the throttle option... and wasnt sure about c states so didnt change them at that time...i also made the changes both of you proposed including the extra notch on two voltages...should i run it for 20 runs again or can i run it say 10 to test the speed and temps out?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> apm i turned off when i turned turbocore off... the others i will set but those settings wouldnt affect the things flail spoke of to that degree yeah, throttling aside... also when i read your was turning 86 gflops i about ****....


trys these settings but t 4ghz and 1.20vcore
/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







8


----------



## mfknjadagr8

wow guys ive got to say this is impressive the first run i got 77+ gflops compared to the 30s i was getting and at a lower temp...and i thought it was running ok before... but coming from the q6600 i didnt know what to expect really i was about 3 generations behind lol... so basically the thermal throttling was dialing it down when it had no reason too other than safe expectation of staying under 60... the volts added to the heat and likely made the throttling worse?....i chose 1.3 onlky because it was showing 1.25+ when running stock speeds at auto i assumed this was around the voltage for 3.5 and would need more for 4.0 although i remember reading now that i think of it people running at 4 without a voltage bump.. but.. like i said im a newbie to the oc part...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wow guys ive got to say this is impressive the first run i got 77+ gflops compared to the 30s i was getting and at a lower temp...and i thought it was running ok before... but coming from the q6600 i didnt know what to expect really i was about 3 generations behind lol


I was running 100gflops on my old 970a board im tryna get that back at 4.6 ghz


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wow guys ive got to say this is impressive the first run i got 77+ gflops compared to the 30s i was getting and at a lower temp...and i thought it was running ok before... but coming from the q6600 i didnt know what to expect really i was about 3 generations behind lol... so basically the thermal throttling was dialing it down when it had no reason too other than safe expectation of staying under 60... the volts added to the heat and likely made the throttling worse?....i chose 1.3 onlky because it was showing 1.25+ when running stock speeds at auto i assumed this was around the voltage for 3.5 and would need more for 4.0 although i remember reading now that i think of it people running at 4 without a voltage bump.. but.. like i said im a newbie to the oc part...


You should really find whats the lowest voltage you can give it while staying stable that way you can reduce unnessacery heat and your proc will perform alot better. Not every chip is the say I have 2 fx 8320 the one im using now is alot more superior that the other one being 1.288 vid the other being 1.4 vid. The cpu with the 1.288 vid performs better that the one with 1.4 at a lower clock
fx 8320 1.288vid at 4.6 ghz hit 100 gigflops 1.488 max voltage 60c
fx 8320 1.400vid at 4.8 ghz hit 100 ghz 1.6v max voltage 72c

thats just an example normally your chip will do 4.0 ghz at stock voltages the only catch is finding out what your stock voltage is.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You should really find whats the lowest voltage you can give it while staying stable that way you can reduce unnessacery heat and your proc will perform alot better. Not every chip is the say I have 2 fx 8320 the one im using now is alot more superior that the other one being 1.288 vid the other being 1.4 vid. The cpu with the 1.288 vid performs better that the one with 1.4 at a lower clock
> fx 8320 1.288vid at 4.6 ghz hit 100 gigflops 1.488 max voltage 60c
> fx 8320 1.400vid at 4.8 ghz hit 100 ghz 1.6v max voltage 72c
> 
> thats just an example normally your chip will do 4.0 ghz at stock voltages the only catch is finding out what your stock voltage is.


Ideally lowest stable voltage is the aim then... makes sense...also how much does the HT setting help (i changed it to 2600).as.i understand it the northbridge controls the memory to processor interface so ideally setting it up a bit will increase throughput between the two assuming you keep the heat down? .i just noticed our two rigs are quite simular... even down to phanteks cooling... yours is a bit better than mine being the updraft 14 ive got the 120mm one...also to note when i changed the cooler over this last time i hit the razor blade to it to satisfy my curiousity... the processor is suprisingly flat.. i seen one very small spot i could see light thru and it was very minor... after seeing pictures of some peoples with the blade on it that set my mind at ease a bit.. although i have considered lapping.. but thats for after i get it the best i can for what i have.... and perhaps a little savings for if i screw it up too bad as my gaming addiction doesnt provide for downtime


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You should really find whats the lowest voltage you can give it while staying stable that way you can reduce unnessacery heat and your proc will perform alot better. Not every chip is the say I have 2 fx 8320 the one im using now is alot more superior that the other one being 1.288 vid the other being 1.4 vid. The cpu with the 1.288 vid performs better that the one with 1.4 at a lower clock
> fx 8320 1.288vid at 4.6 ghz hit 100 gigflops 1.488 max voltage 60c
> fx 8320 1.400vid at 4.8 ghz hit 100 ghz 1.6v max voltage 72c
> 
> thats just an example normally your chip will do 4.0 ghz at stock voltages the only catch is finding out what your stock voltage is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally lowest stable voltage is the aim then... makes sense...also how much does the HT setting help (i changed it to 2600).as.i understand it the northbridge controls the memory to processor interface so ideally setting it up a bit will increase throughput between the two assuming you keep the heat down? .i just noticed our two rigs are quite simular... even down to phanteks cooling... yours is a bit better than mine being the updraft 14 ive got the 120mm one...
Click to expand...

the northbridge you are talking about is cpu/nb

the ht is for stuff like gpus ( PCIE lanes )


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Seriously much thanks to Kalistoval, FlailScHLAMP, and Mega Man....you guys have alerted me to a problem i wasnt aware exsisted AND fixed it inside of 4 hours...thanks guys for all your help and patience putting up with the newbie questions....


----------



## Mega Man

glad to help let us know when you need more help


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wow guys ive got to say this is impressive the first run i got 77+ gflops compared to the 30s i was getting and at a lower temp...and i thought it was running ok before... but coming from the q6600 i didnt know what to expect really i was about 3 generations behind lol... so basically the thermal throttling was dialing it down when it had no reason too other than safe expectation of staying under 60... the volts added to the heat and likely made the throttling worse?....i chose 1.3 onlky because it was showing 1.25+ when running stock speeds at auto i assumed this was around the voltage for 3.5 and would need more for 4.0 although i remember reading now that i think of it people running at 4 without a voltage bump.. but.. like i said im a newbie to the oc part...


don't worry that experience on the q6600 will come in helpful with FSB overclocking if you choose to go that way. and your welcome


----------



## process

cheers y'all








Seems my physics scores suck. Rest of the tests seem moderate. How to improve physics... cpu and ram clocking?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> cheers y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems my physics scores suck. Rest of the tests seem moderate. How to improve physics... cpu and ram clocking?


cpu clock speed, and i'm noot sure how ram is worked into this benchmark..

however it does seem to play favorably with raid 0

I also thought johan's SLI 770s would be a little farther ahead of a factory oc 780ti.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Looking for some comparisons..... anyone wanna try Catzilla Bench?
> http://www.catzilla.com/download
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/3.jpg.html


here's mine with one 290, Crossfire doesn't work for some reason....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> cheers y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems my physics scores suck. Rest of the tests seem moderate. How to improve physics... cpu and ram clocking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cpu clock speed, and i'm noot sure how ram is worked into this benchmark..
> 
> however it does seem to play favorably with raid 0
> 
> I also thought johan's SLI 770s would be a little farther ahead of a factory oc 780ti.


I read back a ways and cssorkinman says it doesn't like OC software and he's correct in that, The gtx580 won't effect the physics score at all. I have tested it both ways. Raising the physics score will help a bit and that can be done with your CPU speed is the biggest then NB and ram. I have found that running it with the AMD the # of cores really does affect the physics score as well where it didn't seem to on the 4770k but they were also nearly 1800 vs the 800 from AMD. You're also right about the raid Flail this bench give a weighted score for load times so any little bit will help. As for the 770s VS the 780Ti, they're close but the Ti pulls ahead in some things and the SLI in others. Could have a lot to do with the driver version and what not. Like my HeavenX score with the 770s is 1000 pts higher than the Ti which has to be driver related, that one just works with heaven where not so much with catzilla.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ran it again except i disabled CF and bumped the 290 a little











My physics score went up as well.......curious


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ran it again except i disabled CF and bumped the 290 a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My physics score went up as well.......curious


I have not been able to get it to recognize X-Fire either, this CPU really falls off in Physics when using X-Fire. I suppose if the bench used Mantle this would improve.


----------



## Johan45

Have either of you tried an older Driver, definately preMantel. It should work and if it's affecting you physic score then it's affecting the CPU so something is off.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A 720 score for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just does not make any sense what so ever...
Click to expand...

I really haven't spent any time with catzilla, not like the 3dmark programs anyway. What in particular looks out of whack ?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Seriously much thanks to Kalistoval, FlailScHLAMP, and Mega Man....you guys have alerted me to a problem i wasnt aware exsisted AND fixed it inside of 4 hours...thanks guys for all your help and patience putting up with the newbie questions....


Mandatory mention: Use the Rig Builder (top right of the page or here: http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder) to keep an 'easy to reference' parts list for your rig, so we can assist easier in the future!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really haven't spent any time with catzilla, not like the 3dmark programs anyway. What in particular looks out of whack ?


I would have thought the higher speed ram with higher nb would have scored a little better. but you are right its not like the 3dm where it more so clear cut what helps.

which gpu have you got plugged into your fx rigs?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

wow my physics score is **** compared to you guys... mines sub 200







im dropping to 7 fps by the end of the test lol.. i know im not running a beast card or sli but i thought physics scores were based mostly off cpu...synister i have my rig in the rigbuilder..







both of them actually the old one and the current one


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would have thought the higher speed ram with higher nb would have scored a little better. but you are right its not like the 3dm where it more so clear cut what helps.
> 
> which gpu have you got plugged into your fx rigs?


This bench is almost purely scored with the GPU the better you can get the GFX portion the higher you will score. If you notice your final score isn't that much higher than the actual GFX portion. One thing though is it needs relatively stable settings or it will affect the outcome or just plain crash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wow my physics score is **** compared to you guys... mines sub 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dropping to 7 fps by the end of the test lol


What are your setting like core speed/ NB and ram??


----------



## mfknjadagr8

i ran another 20 runs on ibt last night lowest gflop was 71.6 and highest temp was 65 so quite the improvement... since the core max is 70 i may push a few more mhz... i know its not good to run it that high 24/7 but lately i dont spend more than 8 hours on the pc..and during my gaming sessions i havent broken 60 yet so as long as its running prime and ibt avx well it should be ok yeah? assuming it stays under temps


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wow my physics score is **** compared to you guys... mines sub 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dropping to 7 fps by the end of the test lol.. i know im not running a beast card or sli but i thought physics scores were based mostly off cpu...synister i have my rig in the rigbuilder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of them actually the old one and the current one


prolly still need to tweak a little more, lets see some more hwinfo + ibt screen shots

you didn't get negitive results last time you ran did you?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prolly still need to tweak a little more, lets see some more hwinfo + ibt screen shots
> 
> you didn't get negitive results last time you ran did you?


Nope successful... but i didnt save them ill run some more and post em up


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i ran another 20 runs on ibt last night lowest gflop was 71.6 and highest temp was 65 so quite the improvement... since the core max is 70 i may push a few more mhz... i know its not good to run it that high 24/7 but lately i dont spend more than 8 hours on the pc..and during my gaming sessions i havent broken 60 yet so as long as its running prime and ibt avx well it should be ok yeah? assuming it stays under temps


in essence, yes if you computer can handle prime and IBT it should be fine.

however there is the possibility for human error with it and false flagging.

those Gflops are still a bit low, kinda indicates you need to tweak more.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Nope successful... but i didnt save them ill run some more and post em up


the thing about negative results is that you will be able to "pass" "successfully" but it is a false flag, and with out chips generally mean close to stable.

with results greater then +3 (ie +3.114 etc) are generally the ticket


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Nope successful... but i didnt save them ill run some more and post em up


Not nagging, but it's a lot easier to help, when we don't have to keep remembering your current build!







Well my memory is pants with certain info. Rig Builder please!

and I believe it has been said a few times here, that Heat is the No. 1 killer for these chips. keep it cool, and it'll happily take 1.6 24/7! <- open to correction!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really haven't spent any time with catzilla, not like the 3dmark programs anyway. What in particular looks out of whack ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought the higher speed ram with higher nb would have scored a little better. but you are right its not like the 3dm where it more so clear cut what helps.
> 
> which gpu have you got plugged into your fx rigs?
Click to expand...

I need to play with the timings a bit, that's a completely stable 2600mhz, but I haven't pushed the timings tighter to see where they conk out at.

7970 in the picture, 7870 in the other 8350 and a monster nvidia 210GT on the 9370 lol.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

my rig IS in the rigbuilder... is it for some reason not visable?

anyway heres the latest result not sure what happened on last run perhaps my antivirus was updating or something i was afk so i didnt see what happened..update: fiancee says the temps dropped back down to normal but it didnt post the results for around 2 minutes...on the last run.. would somethijng running have caused it?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my rig IS in the rigbuilder... is it for some reason not visable?


Oh I'm sorry. Didn't want to come across shouty or ranty! You need to go to signature, and choose 'show rig' or such and choose your newly build Rig.

Horrid grammar, hope you understood that!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry. Didn't want to come across shouty or ranty! You need to go to signature, and choose 'show rig' or such and choose your newly build Rig.
> 
> Horrid grammar, hope you understood that!


yeah i got it.. i thought i had done that before....perhaps i didnt click save anyway its up now... i say things all the time and my fiancee is an english nazi so i hear "RAWR WHAT DID YOU SAY!" lol


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah i got it.. i thought i had done that before....perhaps i didnt click save anyway its up now... i say things all the time and my fiancee is an english nazi so i hear "RAWR WHAT DID YOU SAY!" lol


Haha I'm one of those Nazi's! Hehehe
Just I'm at work and typing between working makes me lazier!









What ambient are you in? That cooler seems to be doing a decent job, it's cooler than my Rig, and I'm normally in 20-21°C - with a little more vCore - but only slightly! oh and @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Haha I'm one of those Nazi's! Hehehe
> Just I'm at work and typing between working makes me lazier!


its ok the internet (interwebs if you will







) dumbs us all down because there are so many who cant comprehend a phrase if you don't dumb it down to a 5th grade level... its a sad reality though, i find myself explaining things to people like they are children because i've had to do so on the internet for so long









As for the ambient my temp sensor is showing 22.4c right now....its a physical sensor not software


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Just I'm at work and typing between working makes me lazier!


It is funny how so many of us in the forums are actually " at work" It's amazing anything ever gets done.


----------



## austinmrs

Just did a 120mm hole on my Fractal Arc Midi R2 to blow air on the Cpu Socket.

I will do a test without the fan, and with the fan, and post some temps, and some pictures.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Just did a 120mm hole on my Fractal Arc Midi R2 to blow air on the Cpu Socket.
> 
> I will do a test without the fan, and with the fan, and post some temps, and some pictures.


Good move Austin, it Should help you quite a bit.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It is funny how so many of us in the forums are actually " at work" It's amazing anything ever gets done.


Haha yeah - well TBF - It's my last week next week. So I've been 'winding down' my output!









But my new job encourages it - it helps your brain become accustomed to handling different data / info which is not connected, without getting the two muddled up! Then you can work on 2-3 projects without confusion!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Just did a 120mm hole on my Fractal Arc Midi R2 to blow air on the Cpu Socket.
> 
> I will do a test without the fan, and with the fan, and post some temps, and some pictures.


Let us know how this turns out, I've just got some 90mm thing attached with 'velcro' stuff. Gave a good 5-8°C drop on the socket temps!


----------



## Johan45

Ya my boss here isn't that understanding, so sometimes I just have to disappear.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Haha yeah - well TBF - It's my last week next week. So I've been 'winding down' my output!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my new job encourages it - it helps your brain become accustomed to handling different data / info which is not connected, without getting the two muddled up! Then you can work on 2-3 projects without confusion!
> Let us know how this turns out, I've just got some 90mm thing attached with 'velcro' stuff. Gave a good 5-8°C drop on the socket temps!


I am considering this as well but to be fair i have no issues with socket temps right now but it couldnt hurt anyway


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I am considering this as well but to be fair i have no issues with socket temps right now but it couldnt hurt anyway


The harder you push the CPU the more that area will heat up. I did the same as Synister only with double sided tape. It really does help.


----------



## austinmrs

With the fan: 57ºC max on socket.

Without it: 66ºC max on socket.

You think its worthed to buy one of that Corsair SP 120mm Performance?

I got a random 120mm fan now there


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I am considering this as well but to be fair i have no issues with socket temps right now but it couldnt hurt anyway


It can also help with VRM and also RAM temps, the air just having some circulation behind the mobo tray just helps spread the heat giving a higher 'board' temp per say, but less 'hot spots'.
I'm even considering constructing some kind of super low profile heatsinks, and using thermal tape on the rear of the VRMs and RAM slots - this would be if I moved to a case with around 20mm or so behind the mobo tray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The harder you push the CPU the more that area will heat up. I did the same as Synister only with double sided tape. It really does help.


I used the velcro stuff so I could remove the fan if needed, and its not velcro - it's some 3M stuff which looks like plastic grass!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> With the fan: 57ºC max on socket.
> 
> Without it: 66ºC max on socket.
> 
> You think its worthed to buy one of that Corsair SP 120mm Performance?
> 
> I got a random 120mm fan now there


I wouldn't go for an expensive fan, I'd say the major differences are only to be seen; Airflow vs No Airflow.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> With the fan: 57ºC max on socket.
> 
> Without it: 66ºC max on socket.
> 
> You think its worthed to buy one of that Corsair SP 120mm Performance?
> 
> I got a random 120mm fan now there


bit phoenix pro (non led) > Corsair SP high performance.

quieter, very similar static pressure and has a better mounting system (bloody hate those corsair gromits)

you won't see a massive difference.

are those temps under full load or idle?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> bit phoenix pro (non led) > Corsair SP high performance.
> 
> quieter, very similar static pressure and has a better mounting system (bloody hate those corsair gromits)
> 
> you won't see a massive difference.
> 
> are those temps under full load or idle?


Full load.

Idle with 57ºC on socket? God, imagine at load xD


----------



## JMatzelle303

I want to go and but worried about a dead end chip


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I want to go and but worried about a dead end chip


Sorry? Could you care to elaborate a little more please!


----------



## JMatzelle303

i worried i will not be happy with the 83xx series


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I want to go and but worried about a dead end chip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> i worried i will not be happy with the 83xx series


stop listening to the wintel fan bois...

I highly doubt that AMDs cpu failure rate is greater then intels..

if you are not a real multi thread user you might see have the processor at idle but if you can use the cores there is no reason why you' would be un happy.


----------



## JMatzelle303

not talking about failure rate just talking with amd and will it be worth it in the long run


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> not talking about failure rate just talking with amd and will it be worth it in the long run


you mentioned a dead chip..

also what are you doing and intending on doing with your computer that you think that AMD wouldn't be a good option for?

if all you care about is synthetic benchmarks, you are not likely going to be happy.

real world applications you will not really see too much difference.

Gaming + streaming? fx 8 core no questions asked. high end i7 quads might do it with slightly better FPS (likely not noticeable unless your FPS ocd and have fraps running on EVERY desktop included..)

half the price for similar performance in the real world.

If all you play is starcraft2 and FX 8 core is overkill (as is any i7) so ya...

if you are doing actual work, unless you are a hardcore developer and need xeons when that is just clear. but pitting a 2000$ processor against a 200$ processor what do you really expect.

If you are a heavy openCL user go kaveri apu.

what do you think AMD will have an issue doing for you?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what do you think AMD will have an issue doing for you?


they STILL havent made me a sandwich.... otherwise nothing


----------



## draterrojam

Hey guys, new to this whole overclocking thing (getting some great help from the members here...thank you) and I keep getting this error while running ibt avx. I have gotten through 9 cycles of very high, high, and standard.
I am running as admin, even went into the properties and checked the "run as admin" option. Any suggestions?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Hey guys, new to this whole overclocking thing (getting some great help from the members here...thank you) and I keep getting this error while running ibt avx. I have gotten through 9 cycles of very high, high, and standard.
> I am running as admin, even went into the properties and checked the "run as admin" option. Any suggestions?


more Vcore


----------



## JMatzelle303

what i meant was a dead end chip like there will never be a new series of amd fx chips


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Hey guys, new to this whole overclocking thing (getting some great help from the members here...thank you) and I keep getting this error while running ibt avx. I have gotten through 9 cycles of very high, high, and standard.
> I am running as admin, even went into the properties and checked the "run as admin" option. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more Vcore
Click to expand...

i just reread your pm and realized you said 9 runs, i thought you said it got to completion. ... flail is right, my bad


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> what i meant was a dead end chip like there will never be a new series of amd fx chips


don't be silly.

FX will have new chips..

the issue with that is that am3+ is a dead socket..

no new chip sets, no new chips on that socket.

if you are looking for a high end platform with an upgrade path... HW-E(2011-3) sorry to break it too ya.is the only option that has any info available for it.

I can't see how the FX would come outdated in the coming years aside from ram capacity but how some will people need more then 8gb


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't be silly.
> 
> FX will have new chips..
> 
> the issue with that is that am3+ is a dead socket..
> 
> no new chip sets, no new chips on that socket.
> 
> if you are looking for a high end platform with an upgrade path... HW-E(2011-3) sorry to break it too ya.is the only option that has any info available for it.
> 
> I can't see how the FX would come outdated in the coming years aside from ram capacity but how some will people need more then 8gb


Well the PR branch of AMD are saying they will keep updating the FX line-up......not sure if that means a FX APU or Steamoller cores or not but FX is definitely not dead









besides, if your CPU gets a little too slow then just keep bumping it up


----------



## justinjk

Happy to finally upgrade from Phenom II 1055T to FX-8320







I'm just wondering... Are newer games utilizing the 8 cores to the point where better frames per second are possible on the 8320 over a i5-4670k, for example? I've seen 



 where the person uses an overclocked GTX 780 and it's clear that the i5-4670k is almost always outperforming the FX-8320 as far as average FPS goes... but then I was under the impression that the i5-4670k is similar to the i5-3570k, and I see these benchmarks showing the FX-8320 outperforming the i5-3570k. The really confusing thing is that the tests in the first video use a much better GPU, but half as much RAM, plus a completely different set of games. It's so hard to make sense of all this... Again, this isn't really important to me, but I would like to know







Thanks.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Happy to finally upgrade from Phenom II 1055T to FX-8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering... Are newer games utilizing the 8 cores to the point where better frames per second are possible on the 8320 over a i5-4670k, for example? I've seen
> 
> 
> 
> where the person uses an overclocked GTX 780 and it's clear that the i5-4670k is almost always outperforming the FX-8320 as far as average FPS goes... but then I was under the impression that the i5-4670k is similar to the i5-3570k, and I see these benchmarks showing the FX-8320 outperforming the i5-3570k. The really confusing thing is that the tests in the first video use a much better GPU, but half as much RAM, plus a completely different set of games. It's so hard to make sense of all this... Again, this isn't really important to me, but I would like to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


1: The first video compared an FX-8320
2: The other video compared an FX-8350

Solution: Overclock FX-8320 to 4GHz or more.

Oh, and when you use all cores...


----------



## justinjk

@an65001 Ah, yep, now I see --- in the 2nd one, neither chip was OC'd. So I guess the first video is a better demonstration of the Intel using it's 4 cores faster, while the second video better demonstrates the amd utilizing all 8 of it's cores, correct?

+Rep!


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> @an65001 Ah, yep, now I see --- in the 2nd one, neither chip was OC'd. So I guess the first video is a better demonstration of the Intel using it's 4 cores faster, while the second video better demonstrates the amd utilizing all 8 of it's cores, correct?
> 
> +Rep!


With a lot of stuff transitioning to use more than 4 cores, the AMD 8 core is by far the better choice over the i5, in my opinion.


----------



## justinjk

@an65001 Yeah, I just watched a few Linus videos and it was mentioned that due to current gen consoles having 8 core CPUs, there could be a better chance more developers will make use of 8 cores on PC games as well  Thanks again.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> @an65001 Yeah, I just watched a few Linus videos and it was mentioned that due to current gen consoles having 8 core CPUs, there could be a better chance more developers will make use of 8 cores on PC games as well  Thanks again.


We've been playing with Catzilla 720p which is supposed to be a gaming benchmark and using the same cooling I can OC both my CPUs. MyFX 9370 scores only 1000 points less 28000 vs my 4770k at 29000 and I'm pushing both of them. I think I can get more from the 9370 but I ran out of time last night.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> We've been playing with Catzilla 720p which is supposed to be a gaming benchmark and using the same cooling I can OC both my CPUs. MyFX 9370 scores only 1000 points less 28000 vs my 4770k at 29000 and I'm pushing both of them. I think I can get more from the 9370 but I ran out of time last night.


You running Nvidia or AMD cards?

I'm having a hard time getting Crossfire to work









This is a 1080p, Single R9 290 run with the 8350 @ 4.8


----------



## Reegs

Hello everyone, i just finished assembling my new rig (in my sig.). I am planning on OC'ing it this weekend and I'm a little apprehensive about it. I've never OC'd before and I'm not sure what to do. I mostly game on it and I want something fast and stable.

I looked in my bios and it's mostly greek to me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reegs*
> 
> Hello everyone, i just finished assembling my new rig (in my sig.). I am planning on OC'ing it this weekend and I'm a little apprehensive about it. I've never OC'd before and I'm not sure what to do. I mostly game on it and I want something fast and stable.
> 
> I looked in my bios and it's mostly greek to me.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have the same CPU and mobo

All I can say is follow this guide and you can't go wrong

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

The section for 'settings up to 5ghz' worked a treat for me and I got up to 4.8ghz stable, but make sure you follow the guide closely


----------



## Johan45

@Reegs start with this guide, read it a few times and get familiar with your bios. http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You running Nvidia or AMD cards?
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting Crossfire to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 1080p, Single R9 290 run with the 8350 @ 4.8


I'm running NVidia, you're not the only one in here having trouble with AMD CFX, my only suggestion would be to try some different driver and see if that helps. We've been running the 720p version since it's free.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Reegs start with this guide, read it a few times and get familiar with your bios. http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> I'm running NVidia, you're not the only one in here having trouble with AMD CFX, my only suggestion would be to try some different driver and see if that helps. We've been running the 720p version since it's free.


I picked the key up from Steam for $5 a few days ago, punched it into the stand alone and bam, full version









here is 720p, Single 290 and 4.8Ghz








[/URL]


----------



## Johan45

Nice Bilko but I'm fairly certain that it's a re-curring monthly fee. You may want to check that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice Bilko but I'm fairly certain that it's a re-curring monthly fee. You may want to check that.


One time purchase from Steam, steam doesn't do monthly fees









EDIT: For those that are interested: http://store.steampowered.com/app/261920/

Don't pay attention to the reviews either, they don't realise that you just need to take the code from Steam and enter it on your profile on the Catzilla website.........silly people


----------



## Johan45

Running Catzilla on the 9370 definately improved the scores somewhat. I also played around with the HT spped some more This time up to 3500+
The first shot the HT was at 3200










Now this one was at 3500 both these were same CPU/GPU speeds now the score on this one is skewed. The driver crashed at the very end and my Raymarch score turned out to be huge. But comparing the other scores you'll see that the Higher HT definately improved all of them.










And another run at 51something. Notice I have the exact same score but running 500MHz faster? That second one was definately messed up. I hope this weekend to find time to do more HT testing since it seems apparent on theis bench that it helps. I'm only 1000 away from my score with the 4770k so I'm hoping to catch it or even passit.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Running Catzilla on the 9370 definately improved the scores somewhat. I also played around with the HT spped some more This time up to 3500+
> The first shot the HT was at 3200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this one was at 3500 both these were same CPU/GPU speeds now the score on this one is skewed. The driver crashed at the very end and my Raymarch score turned out to be huge. But comparing the other scores you'll see that the Higher HT definately improved all of them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another run at 51something. Notice I have the exact same score but running 500MHz faster? That second one was definately messed up. I hope this weekend to find time to do more HT testing since it seems apparent on theis bench that it helps. I'm only 1000 away from my score with the 4770k so I'm hoping to catch it or even passit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh noes.....you cannot overtake the mighty haswell with the terribad vishera, it's unpossible!!!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Running Catzilla on the 9370 definately improved the scores somewhat. I also played around with the HT spped some more This time up to 3500+
> The first shot the HT was at 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this one was at 3500 both these were same CPU/GPU speeds now the score on this one is skewed. The driver crashed at the very end and my Raymarch score turned out to be huge. But comparing the other scores you'll see that the Higher HT definately improved all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another run at 51something. Notice I have the exact same score but running 500MHz faster? That second one was definately messed up. I hope this weekend to find time to do more HT testing since it seems apparent on theis bench that it helps. I'm only 1000 away from my score with the 4770k so I'm hoping to catch it or even passit.


HT bias you say? hmmm time to go back to 2400/2700/3900 hehehe


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh noes.....you cannot overtake the mighty haswell with the terribad vishera, it's unpossible!!!


With any luck I just might get really really close, so far I get about 200 pts for every 100 MHz don't think I can swing it at 5.6 but I'm really going to try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> HT bias you say? hmmm time to go back to 2400/2700/3900 hehehe


At least for me it has shown improvement but I'm also running dual graphics.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> At least for me it has shown improvement but I'm also running dual graphics.


you are running sli, not dual graphics.. fx isn't an apu. and you don't have AMD cards









IIRC my crystal disk ram disk thingy in the first post of the thread i was using stupid high ht to get the speeds up.

i should have time tonight after work while i'm watching my friday night tech fest to actually get around to my own computer...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I might have a mess about with the HT settings tomorrow but it's late here and i need sleep, best of luck @Johan45 and you too Flail, looking forward to what results you guys get


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are running sli, not dual graphics.. fx isn't an apu. and you don't have AMD cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well exsqeeze me I've been corrected . I am running sli and prod of it. But you know what I meant!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I might have a mess about with the HT settings tomorrow but it's late here and i need sleep, best of luck @Johan45 and you too Flail, looking forward to what results you guys get


I'm hoping over the weekend to do a real trial with a few progressions rather than just the 2 I have here. It may have been a fluke but I doubt it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well i've worked out how to get Crossfire working for me at least, i need to launch Catzilla, wait for the bench to start then hit esc then start it again.

This is a little more like it







Stock GPU clocks. (1000/1250)

1080p


720p


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i've worked out how to get Crossfire working for me at least, i need to launch Catzilla, wait for the bench to start then hit esc then start it again.
> 
> This is a little more like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock GPU clocks. (1000/1250)
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> 720p


That's great that you have it figured out! Now why it happens is a different story but at least you can play with it now , so whay aren't your 290's kicking my little 770s around?? JK
Pump em up Bilko


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's great that you have it figured out! Now why it happens is a different story but at least you can play with it now , so whay aren't your 290's kicking my little 770s around?? JK
> Pump em up Bilko


I'm only running my daily clocks atm









About to do another 1080p and 720p run at 1200/1500.

Will mess about on the CPU/HT side of things tomorrow


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm only running my daily clocks atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to do another 1080p and 720p run at 1200/1500.
> 
> Will mess about on the CPU/HT side of things tomorrow


Good luck Bilko. Put me to shame. Those are some monster cards you have there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i've worked out how to get Crossfire working for me at least, i need to launch Catzilla, wait for the bench to start then hit esc then start it again.
> 
> This is a little more like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock GPU clocks. (1000/1250)
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> 720p


what is your cpu clocked at? your physics are kinda on the touch low end.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Good luck Bilko. Put me to shame. Those are some monster cards you have there.


Here ya go









720p You've got me in this one, your physics is nearly double mine










1080p


I'll have to start working on the CPU side of things now, especially at 720p......most of the bench the cards never went over 75% usage


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is your cpu clocked at? your physics are kinda on the touch low end.


I did say a little earlier, might have been a few pages ago now though.

Running at 4.8 atm (Just my daily clock) 4am here so i didn't want to mess about in the Bios while im tired......bad things happen


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I did say a little earlier, might have been a few pages ago now though.
> 
> Running at 4.8 atm (Just my daily clock) 4am here so i didn't want to mess about in the Bios while im tired......bad things happen


ouch...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ouch...


curious though that my 720p physics score went up by 100 points and my 1080p score went up my 150 and all i did was change the GPU clocks









maybe if i actually bothered to shut down the background programs it might bump up a little as well









oh well, i'll save that for a proper run


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ouch...


Ya Bilkos you're going to need to work on that. 4.8 should be getting you better numbers, You'll probably need to increase bus speeds and ram.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya Bilkos you're going to need to work on that. 4.8 should be getting you better numbers, You'll probably need to increase bus speeds and ram.


Yeah i'll do some proper ones on my benching profile tomorrow, i can only get my HT just above 3000Mhz but it will have to do, might see if i can get some more out of the ram as well.

bear in mind i still had skype, chrome and everything else running as well.

But yes, i do need to put in some work on the Mobo side of things.


----------



## process

latest... bumped a little by turning off eyefinity

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/4.jpg.html


----------



## Johan45

Nice work Process,Keep at er
the Physics scores will come with tweaking Bilko. I've been at this stuff for a while and cooling isn't a limitation for me so I have quite a bit of freedom. My ram isn't even typical. It's two old 2x2 kits mixed together for 2200 CL9, NB @ almost 3000 and HT at 3500


----------



## Durquavian

Does it use CPU physix or is it some form of havok


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Does it use CPU physix or is it some form of havok


Not sure if it uses the Havok engine or not but I do know it has nothing to do with GPU based Physx. The results are the same weather it's enabled or not.
Almost sounds like something custom made. This comes from their site,
Quote:


> ALLBenchmark Catzilla was developed in cooperation with Platige Image ( eg graphics in Witcher and Cyberpunk 2077 games) responsible for the concept and the www.catzilla.com layout and Plastic studio, which designed graphic and physics engine .


----------



## MadGoat

My best so far...


----------



## LicSqualo

to re-compare
same setting, but cpu @4625 instead of @4750 (minus heat, is Spring!)


)


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi guys,
for me it's also the time to do a great thanks to all people that have write in this thread (Stuff and not).
I'm very satisfied of my result.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ouch...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya Bilkos you're going to need to work on that. 4.8 should be getting you better numbers, You'll probably need to increase bus speeds and ram.
Click to expand...

I saw youu mention this earlier in another post. But you recommend using a much older BIOS for OC'ing FX?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw youu mention this earlier in another post. But you recommend using a much older BIOS for OC'ing FX?


Yes I use ver. 803 on my sabertooth and 508 on my CHV-z. They work well for me. Something that some of us have noticed is the Piledrivers were working better on original Bulldozer bios.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey my local Micro center has OEM 4130's for 40 bucks! Worth it for a backup chip?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw youu mention this earlier in another post. But you recommend using a much older BIOS for OC'ing FX?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I use ver. 803 on my sabertooth and 508 on my CHV-z. They work well for me. Something that some of us have noticed is the Piledrivers were working better on original Bulldozer bios.
Click to expand...

Wonder what the best BIOS is for M5A99FX?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wonder what the best BIOS is for M5A99FX?


I just had a quick look and would probably try Ver. 601 it's the last before Win 8 compatibility and should still work properly with the latest chipset drivers. You might have to try a couple and make sure you have your settings written down.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey my local Micro center has OEM 4130's for 40 bucks! Worth it for a backup chip?


That would be a hell of a downgrade... 8320> 4130 But A back up chip wouldnt hurt.


----------



## austinmrs

Its not better to use lastest bios always?


----------



## neurotix

Hey guys, most of you know me.

I bit the bullet and decided to switch teams, have an i7 4770k and Maximus VI Hero on the way from the egg.

Switching because my FX-8350 seems to be bottlenecking my cards even at 5ghz and I'm getting low fps in Valley. With my 2 290s I'm only getting about 92 fps but I see people with Intel chips in the Valley thread getting 120 fps with 2 290s.

That's a 30 fps difference. I think it's a combination of the better single thread of Intels, and PCI-E 3.0.

Sorry guys, please don't boo me. I love my Vishera but it's time to move on. Had it for almost 2 years.

EDIT: Also EXTREMELY tired of getting very poor scores in Futuremark products, especially old ones like Vantage and 3dmark06. This means a lot to me since I bench for hwbot and I'm in the top 50 in the US enthusiast league.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Its not better to use lastest bios always?


You would think normally yes. But sometimes when they make an improvement in one area, another area suffers and if that suffering area deals with your installed component, then newer isnt always better.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey guys, most of you know me.
> 
> I bit the bullet and decided to switch teams, have an i7 4770k and Maximus VI Hero on the way from the egg.
> 
> Switching because my FX-8350 seems to be bottlenecking my cards even at 5ghz and I'm getting low fps in Valley. With my 2 290s I'm only getting about 92 fps but I see people with Intel chips in the Valley thread getting 120 fps with 2 290s.
> 
> That's a 30 fps difference. I think it's a combination of the better single thread of Intels, and PCI-E 3.0.
> 
> Sorry guys, please don't boo me. I love my Vishera but it's time to move on. Had it for almost 2 years.
> 
> EDIT: Also EXTREMELY tired of getting very poor scores in Futuremark products, especially old ones like Vantage and 3dmark06. This means a lot to me since I bench for hwbot and I'm in the top 50 in the US enthusiast league.


It's understandable why you would want to stiwch sides.

I've often though about grabbing a 4930k and RIVBE just for benching and having my 8350 as my gaming pc









PCI-e 2.0 is fine for dual cards and even Tri-cards in some cases, Valley just runs better on Intel vs normal Vish clocks.

Either way, have fun and don't blow anything up


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey guys, most of you know me.
> 
> I bit the bullet and decided to switch teams, have an i7 4770k and Maximus VI Hero on the way from the egg.
> 
> Switching because my FX-8350 seems to be bottlenecking my cards even at 5ghz and I'm getting low fps in Valley. With my 2 290s I'm only getting about 92 fps but I see people with Intel chips in the Valley thread getting 120 fps with 2 290s.
> 
> That's a 30 fps difference. I think it's a combination of the better single thread of Intels, and PCI-E 3.0.
> 
> Sorry guys, please don't boo me. I love my Vishera but it's time to move on. Had it for almost 2 years.
> 
> EDIT: Also EXTREMELY tired of getting very poor scores in Futuremark products, especially old ones like Vantage and 3dmark06. This means a lot to me since I bench for hwbot and I'm in the top 50 in the US enthusiast league.


Why on earth would you get a 4770k when the 4790k is due to release!? I'd wait for the better thermal paste.

I'm sticking with AMD because my sig explains it all. ^_^


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey guys, most of you know me.
> 
> I bit the bullet and decided to switch teams, have an i7 4770k and Maximus VI Hero on the way from the egg.
> 
> Switching because my FX-8350 seems to be bottlenecking my cards even at 5ghz and I'm getting low fps in Valley. With my 2 290s I'm only getting about 92 fps but I see people with Intel chips in the Valley thread getting 120 fps with 2 290s.
> 
> That's a 30 fps difference. I think it's a combination of the better single thread of Intels, and PCI-E 3.0.
> 
> Sorry guys, please don't boo me. I love my Vishera but it's time to move on. Had it for almost 2 years.
> 
> EDIT: Also EXTREMELY tired of getting very poor scores in Futuremark products, especially old ones like Vantage and 3dmark06. This means a lot to me since I bench for hwbot and I'm in the top 50 in the US enthusiast league.


not sure if you've been told but CPU performance has precious little impact in heaven/valley hence why they tend to be the GPU bench of choice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> not sure if you've been told but CPU performance has precious little impact in heaven/valley hence why they tend to be the GPU bench of choice.


Well i can't explain this one then, i can have higher GPU clocks than someone running a CF 290s with a 3770k or a 4770k and the fps will still be lower, like around 30fps lower.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP




----------



## LicSqualo

to re-compare
This morning more FSB and minus clock.

Better!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*


Nice one









I had to halt mine for today, anything over 4,8 and my pc goes nuts.....it's not temp related, i've tried smoothing out the ram, HT, NB and volts but it can't seem to run Catzilla, got a few runs of HWBot Prime and Black hole bench 5.1Ghz though....

just weird...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey guys, most of you know me.
> 
> I bit the bullet and decided to switch teams, have an i7 4770k and Maximus VI Hero on the way from the egg.
> 
> Switching because my FX-8350 seems to be bottlenecking my cards even at 5ghz and I'm getting low fps in Valley. With my 2 290s I'm only getting about 92 fps but I see people with Intel chips in the Valley thread getting 120 fps with 2 290s.
> 
> That's a 30 fps difference. I think it's a combination of the better single thread of Intels, and PCI-E 3.0.
> 
> Sorry guys, please don't boo me. I love my Vishera but it's time to move on. Had it for almost 2 years.
> 
> EDIT: Also EXTREMELY tired of getting very poor scores in Futuremark products, especially old ones like Vantage and 3dmark06. This means a lot to me since I bench for hwbot and I'm in the top 50 in the US enthusiast league.


There's no reason you can't do both. I get points for my FX just not 3D points HWbot prime and UCBench are great ones and right now I'm only 500 pts away in Catzilla from my 4770k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> not sure if you've been told but CPU performance has precious little impact in heaven/valley hence why they tend to be the GPU bench of choice.


CPU speed maybe but the actual CPU makes quite a difference, I've seen it first hand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i can't explain this one then, i can have higher GPU clocks than someone running a CF 290s with a 3770k or a 4770k and the fps will still be lower, like around 30fps lower.


The intels just handle them better, so far sarge I'm 500 pts away in Cat but I'm 500 MHz higher on all cores and my Intel had HT disabled.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There's no reason you can't do both. I get points for my FX just not 3D points HWbot prime and UCBench are great ones and right now I'm only 500 pts away in Catzilla from my 4770k.
> CPU speed maybe but the actual CPU makes quite a difference, I've seen it first hand.
> The intels just handle them better, so far sarge I'm 500 pts away in Cat but I'm 500 MHz higher on all cores and my Intel had HT disabled.


I've submitted my best Prime and Black hole bench scores so far and that netted me 61 and 8th spots respectively, not bad really.

Yeah, Intel chips do have an effect on graphics in Valley and 3DMark from what i've seen (same GPU clocks but higher graphics score for example)
It's just the way it is atm.

Getting there Johan







I just submitted my 1440p result and that put me above a 3930k and CF 290's









higher the res, the less the CPU matters









i really need water-cooling on my chip.......just getting too hot above 5.1Ghz


----------



## Johan45

I'm about to try again, sitting here with my coffee. Trying to figure out how to get it to run at 5.4 , 5250 had me close last night. I'll have to give the 1440 a try on this and see


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to halt mine for today, anything over 4,8 and my pc goes nuts.....it's not temp related, i've tried smoothing out the ram, HT, NB and volts but it can't seem to run Catzilla, got a few runs of HWBot Prime and Black hole bench 5.1Ghz though....
> 
> just weird...


Its fun trading blows with you SLI / Xfire guys, i think i've got a beast of a Ti in my rig.

also, the MSI lightning 290x is just silly ,.... I want one...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Its fun trading blows with you SLI / Xfire guys, i think i've got a beast of a Ti in my rig.


hehe, that you do









Things get interesting when the resolution goes up though


----------



## draterrojam

Random noob overclocker here. Trying to play around with my overclock a little cause I don't have to work today. Was wondering which cpu temp am I supposed to be watching? The cpu? or the CPU[#]0? And the max temp is 65c? Or am I wrong with that again? Thanks guys.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Random noob overclocker here. Trying to play around with my overclock a little cause I don't have to work today. Was wondering which cpu temp am I supposed to be watching? The cpu? or the CPU[#]0? And the max temp is 65c? Or am I wrong with that again? Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Random noob overclocker here. Trying to play around with my overclock a little cause I don't have to work today. Was wondering which cpu temp am I supposed to be watching? The cpu? or the CPU[#]0? And the max temp is 65c? Or am I wrong with that again? Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Recent info has changed the max core temp to 70°C


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Recent info has changed the max core temp to 70°C


Wait, so it's safe to run my 8320 at 62C+ as long as is stays under 70C?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Wait, so it's safe to run my 8320 at 62C+ as long as is stays under 70C?


Yeah, youre fine. Are you running 62C 24/7 ?


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, youre fine. Are you running 62C 24/7 ?


No, but it will get above 65C if I run Prime95 blend for 15 mins. This is at 4.2GHz with 1.32VCore.
Actually, this reminds me of a question I was wondering about earlier. What is the max VRM temperature for the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0? I don't have a fan blowing on it, and it can get near 70C while running Prime95 blend.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, youre fine. Are you running 62C 24/7 ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it will get above 65C if I run Prime95 blend for 15 mins. This is at 4.2GHz with 1.32VCore.
> Actually, this reminds me of a question I was wondering about earlier. What is the max VRM temperature for the ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0? I don't have a fan blowing on it, and it can get near 70C while running Prime95 blend.
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly I made a post about that several months ago. I think the answer came out at like 105C or something like that. And I was asking with regards to my M5A99FX. Saberkitty should have better quality and so should be tougher. I do HOWEVER stand to be correct on the temperature part.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I remember correctly I made a post about that several months ago. I think the answer came out at like 105C or something like that. And I was asking with regards to my M5A99FX. Saberkitty should have better quality and so should be tougher. I do HOWEVER stand to be correct on the temperature part.


105C on vrms? toasty lol

i think the max is around 75C max but advice was not to go above 70c full load

a simple fan blowing on it reduces temp considerably


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a simple fan blowing on it reduces temp considerably


When I hit 5.5GHz on my 8320 I had a fan blowing over the VRMs and it dropped the temps at least 15C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I remember correctly I made a post about that several months ago. I think the answer came out at like 105C or something like that. And I was asking with regards to my M5A99FX. Saberkitty should have better quality and so should be tougher. I do HOWEVER stand to be correct on the temperature part.


Glad I have some thermal headroom then!








+Rep to you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> When I hit 5.5GHz on my 8320 I had a fan blowing over the VRMs and it dropped the temps at least 15C.


5.5ghz??


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a simple fan blowing on it reduces temp considerably
> 
> 
> 
> When I hit 5.5GHz on my 8320 I had a fan blowing over the VRMs and it dropped the temps at least 15C.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I remember correctly I made a post about that several months ago. I think the answer came out at like 105C or something like that. And I was asking with regards to my M5A99FX. Saberkitty should have better quality and so should be tougher. I do HOWEVER stand to be correct on the temperature part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I have some thermal headroom then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep to you
Click to expand...

Thank you. But please I would love to see this 5.5GHz. Proof? Stable? Or just benchable? Whats the story?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I remember correctly I made a post about that several months ago. I think the answer came out at like 105C or something like that. And I was asking with regards to my M5A99FX. Saberkitty should have better quality and so should be tougher. I do HOWEVER stand to be correct on the temperature part.
> 
> 
> 
> 105C on vrms? toasty lol
> 
> i think the max is around 75C max but advice was not to go above 70c full load
> 
> a simple fan blowing on it reduces temp considerably
Click to expand...

As I said. I stood to be corrected and was!







Was it maybe the caps that could do 105? Before I had my fan on there my caps in the VRM area near the chokes were reaching 80C+ and I think that is where my confusion came in.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As I said. I stood to be corrected and was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it maybe the caps that could do 105? Before I had my fan on there my caps in the VRM area near the chokes were reaching 80C+ and I think that is where my confusion came in.


I had the m5a99x evo and u cant find what temps are for vrm

its the pits

its why i bought the saberkitty so i could read the vrm temps lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I had the m5a99x evo and u cant find what temps are for vrm
> 
> its the pits
> 
> its why i bought the saberkitty so i could read the vrm temps lol


Really wish i could read them......i just gotta go off the NB and guess it









Don't know why they never gave the CVF vrm temp sensors........


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Really wish i could read them......i just gotta go off the NB and guess it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why they never gave the CVF vrm temp sensors........


NB (t2) and your socket are the two things closeest that monitor it. i keep and eye on both of em. also ROGs VIN0 as it seems more accurate then AMD's readout


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Really wish i could read them......i just gotta go off the NB and guess it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why they never gave the CVF vrm temp sensors........


Well crunch my carrots!!!

Chv didnt get vrm temps?

sucks...wheres the extra money going to then lol

id of taken it back


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I had the m5a99x evo and u cant find what temps are for vrm
> 
> its the pits
> 
> its why i bought the saberkitty so i could read the vrm temps lol


Heh, you could have bought an infrared thermometer and saved some money. Plus the infrared thermometer has many other uses around the home and kitchen.







Im always skeptical of the accuracy of the software readouts anyway.

I have a fan on the back that covers the vrm and cpu area, and a fan on the front for the vrms that also points to the socket. The highest reading I ever got from the vrm heatsink, at 4.8ghz, was about 45C.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well crunch my carrots!!!
> 
> Chv didnt get vrm temps?
> 
> sucks...wheres the extra money going to then lol
> 
> id of taken it back


in its mild defense it does have an optional sensor plug in slot right next to the VRMS

Bios options in other areas way too much to tweak


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> NB (t2) and your socket are the two things closeest that monitor it. i keep and eye on both of em. also ROGs VIN0 as it seems more accurate then AMD's readout


That's what i do now, T0 and T2 are always up, Second monitor ftw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well crunch my carrots!!!
> 
> Chv didnt get vrm temps?
> 
> sucks...wheres the extra money going to then lol
> 
> id of taken it back


Eh, when i bought this i'm not sure if the Saberkitty was out and if it was i probably hated the colour scheme








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in its mild defense it does have an optional sensor plug in slot right next to the VRMS
> 
> Bios options in other areas way too much to tweak


I've barely covered half of all the tweaking options on this board.........just so much stuff


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's what i do now, T0 and T2 are always up, Second monitor ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, when i bought this i'm not sure if the Saberkitty was out and if it was i probably hated the colour scheme


I laughed at this, not at you but it reminded me of my dad when he said to me " They all look the same lying down son!"


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 5.5ghz??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thank you. But please I would love to see this 5.5GHz. Proof? Stable? Or just benchable? Whats the story?


Just benchable (barely) with one core active.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2513039_f0rteoc_cpu_frequency_fx_8320_5526.32_mhz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Just benchable (barely) with one core active.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2513039_f0rteoc_cpu_frequency_fx_8320_5526.32_mhz


one core?

thats like chopping off 3 legs of a racehorse

surely that aint allowed lol


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> one core?
> 
> thats like chopping off 3 legs of a racehorse
> 
> surely that aint allowed lol


Depends if the racehorse can run any single-threaded (legged?) applications.








I was just shooting for the highest frequency I could validate.
5.4GHz (single core) is the highest frequency where I can run benchmarks (SuperPi, etc.)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Depends if the racehorse can run any single-threaded (legged?) applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just shooting for the highest frequency I could validate.
> 5.4GHz (single core) is the highest frequency where I can run benchmarks (SuperPi, etc.)


That's still cool fortec!!







I love more speed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Its fun trading blows with you SLI / Xfire guys, i think i've got a beast of a Ti in my rig.
> 
> also, the MSI lightning 290x is just silly ,.... I want one...


I still haven't finished I'm up to 28646 but I have to get 19100 to top my 4770k, It's personal this time. Ha ha ha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Depends if the racehorse can run any single-threaded (legged?) applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just shooting for the highest frequency I could validate.
> 5.4GHz (single core) is the highest frequency where I can run benchmarks (SuperPi, etc.)


my hat off to ya man
id of never dreamed up summat like this









ill give it a try tomorrow


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I laughed at this, not at you but it reminded me of my dad when he said to me " They all look the same lying down son!"


Gave me a laugh, but seriously though, the first gen Saberkitty's were









Wife has a R2.0 version and it's more a grey and black scheme......which is alot better.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's still cool fortec!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love more speed
> I still haven't finished I'm up to 28646 but I have to get 19100 to top my 4770k, It's personal this time. Ha ha ha


don't you mean 18646? i mean, i'd love it if it was in fact 28646 but i just can't see it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> my hat off to ya man
> id of never dreamed up summat like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give it a try tomorrow


I've done 6 cores at 5.3 but that's as far as i've hit.......just for a validation mind you, nothing more


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> my hat off to ya man
> id of never dreamed up summat like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill give it a try tomorrow


Just some advice: if your VRM temps are in check, (in the BIOS) set 'CPU Power Duty Control' to 'C.Probe Current'. This makes the VRM circuitry prioritize electrical current over temperatures. Also make sure that 'CPU Power Phase Control' is set at 'Extreme' (this means all power phases will be utilized).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> don't you mean 18646? i mean, i'd love it if it was in fact 28646 but i just can't see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 6 cores at 5.3 but that's as far as i've hit.......just for a validation mind you, nothing more


Ya but no. I need to beat this one. http://hwbot.org/submission/2515293_johan45_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_29023_marks

If you're trying for your highest validation go down to 1 or 2 cores drop your bus speed and ran. Then use some software to raise the speed once you're in windows.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a simple fan blowing on it reduces temp considerably
> 
> 
> 
> When I hit 5.5GHz on my 8320 I had a fan blowing over the VRMs and it dropped the temps at least 15C.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I remember correctly I made a post about that several months ago. I think the answer came out at like 105C or something like that. And I was asking with regards to my M5A99FX. Saberkitty should have better quality and so should be tougher. I do HOWEVER stand to be correct on the temperature part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I have some thermal headroom then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. But please I would love to see this 5.5GHz. Proof? Stable? Or just benchable? Whats the story?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 5.5ghz??
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thank you. But please I would love to see this 5.5GHz. Proof? Stable? Or just benchable? Whats the story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just benchable (barely) with one core active.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2513039_f0rteoc_cpu_frequency_fx_8320_5526.32_mhz
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> don't you mean 18646? i mean, i'd love it if it was in fact 28646 but i just can't see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 6 cores at 5.3 but that's as far as i've hit.......just for a validation mind you, nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya but no. I need to beat this one. http://hwbot.org/submission/2515293_johan45_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_29023_marks
> 
> If you're trying for your highest validation go down to 1 or 2 cores drop your bus speed and ran. Then use some software to raise the speed once you're in windows.
Click to expand...

but why? all 8 cores
http://hwbot.org/submission/2384963_mega__man_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6966.53_pps


----------



## RagingPwner

Alright guys, another noob OC'er here..

At the time of this screenshot, I had been running prime95 small fft for about 30 minutes. And actually, I just noticed worker 8 stopped at about 40 minutes in.. I'm guessing I might need a touch more voltage. Anyways, how am I looking so far?


(I also noticed on cpu-z my core voltage is at 1.380.. I'm almost positive I had it set around 1.43. Not sure what's up there.

Also, couple other quick questions..
My LLC is currently set to high - Will setting it to ultra high/extreme net me any benefits?
My temps look ok, should I try for 4.8-4.9ghz?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Alright guys, another noob OC'er here..
> 
> At the time of this screenshot, I had been running prime95 small fft for about 30 minutes. And actually, I just noticed worker 8 stopped at about 40 minutes in.. I'm guessing I might need a touch more voltage. Anyways, how am I looking so far?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also noticed on cpu-z my core voltage is at 1.380.. I'm almost positive I had it set around 1.43. Not sure what's up there.
> 
> Also, couple other quick questions..
> My LLC is currently set to high - Will setting it to ultra high/extreme net me any benefits?
> My temps look ok, should I try for 4.8-4.9ghz?


Run IBT AVX, it's on the op.

Do 10 runs at very high or high and see how you go, I use HWiNFO64 for temps, seems to be more reliable for me.

LLC is load line calibration, it causes vdroop, so whatever you set in Bios won't be the same as in windows due to that, for 24/7 use High is fine but i think you need a bit more voltage.

You don't want anymore than 70c core temp, mid 60's is great.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> My LLC is currently set to high - Will setting it to ultra high/extreme net me any benefits?


It should help with your vdroop.

Also as noted a few posts above by f0rteOC :
Just some advice: if your VRM temps are in check, (in the BIOS) set 'CPU Power Duty Control' to 'C.Probe Current'. This makes the VRM circuitry prioritize electrical current over temperatures. Also make sure that 'CPU Power Phase Control' is set at 'Extreme' (this means all power phases will be utilized).

Quote:


> My temps look ok, should I try for 4.8-4.9ghz?


Your core temps are fine, but your socket temp is at 63C. Stick a fan on the back of the mobo and a small fan on the vrm that also aims for the cpu socket.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but why? all 8 cores
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2384963_mega__man_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6966.53_pps


Because on one core I can do this http://hwbot.org/submission/2509559_johan45_cpu_frequency_fx_9370_6000.1_mhz

I can only bench prime at this on all 8 http://hwbot.org/submission/2509600_johan45_hwbot_prime_fx_9370_7144.88_pps


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Run IBT AVX, it's on the op.
> 
> Do 10 runs at very high or high and see how you go, I use HWiNFO64 for temps, seems to be more reliable for me.
> 
> LLC is load line calibration, it causes vdroop, so whatever you set in Bios won't be the same as in windows due to that, for 24/7 use High is fine but i think you need a bit more voltage.
> 
> You don't want anymore than 70c core temp, mid 60's is great.


Alright, will do. Thanks for the tips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> It should help with your vdroop.
> 
> Also as noted a few posts above by f0rteOC :
> Just some advice: if your VRM temps are in check, (in the BIOS) set 'CPU Power Duty Control' to 'C.Probe Current'. This makes the VRM circuitry prioritize electrical current over temperatures. Also make sure that 'CPU Power Phase Control' is set at 'Extreme' (this means all power phases will be utilized).
> Your core temps are fine, but your socket temp is at 63C. Stick a fan on the back of the mobo and a small fan on the vrm that also aims for the cpu socket.


Any easy way to check my VRM temps? Also, what should I be looking to keep my socket temps at?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Alright, will do. Thanks for the tips.
> Any easy way to check my VRM temps? Also, what should I be looking to keep my socket temps at?


NB and Socket temps are your best indicator as posted a little earlier here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> NB (t2) and your socket are the two things closest that monitor it. i keep and eye on both of em. also ROGs VIN0 as it seems more accurate then AMD's readout


Socket temps shouldn't exceed 70c generally, if temps become a problem take cpmee's advice and place a small fan on the backside of the motherboard over the socket and another on the NB/VRM heatsink ( i have a 80mm Noiseblocker there) and you should be good to go









That little noiseblocker fan dropped my NB temps by 10c at least. worthwhile investing in imo.


----------



## Mega Man

1 your right more v
2 higher temps
3 up to you


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Any easy way to check my VRM temps?


Well if you dont have an infrared thermometer or a temp probe, you could use the finger method. Put your finger on the vrm heatsink at load and see how long you can hold it there.
Quote:


> Also, what should I be looking to keep my socket temps at?


Ideally, you would want your socket temps to be lower than your core temps. If thats not possible, then as close as you can.


----------



## RagingPwner

Thanks for the tips guys, much appreciated!


----------



## orlfman

I'm finally going back to overclocking my 8350.. I followed the guide and set my processor to 4.4ghz. After running IBT AVX my core temp max was 46c and my socket temp max was 64c with a voltage of 1.34v's.

I know max socket temps is post to be 70c (still a little concerned about that.. read a few that said 60c was max for socket) but are those temps safe for 24/7?

My ambient room temp right now is 34c.... case is 36c.... yay for living in AZ!....

edit:
one more question... in hwinfo64, what is cpu 0 package? It's readings are identical to my cpu 0 readings (which I am assuming is core readings and "CPU" by its self is socket.. the one above motherboard readings..


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> one more question... in hwinfo64, what is cpu 0 package? It's readings are identical to my cpu 0 readings (which I am assuming is core readings and "CPU" by its self is socket.. the one above motherboard readings..


Yep, its core temp. I dont know why they do that.
Quote:


> I know max socket temps is post to be 70c (still a little concerned about that.. read a few that said 60c was max for socket) but are those temps safe for 24/7?


First off, are you going to be running the 8350 full blast 24/7 ?









Put a fan on the back of the mobo in the socket area and a fan on the vrms that also blows towards the cpu socket. The ideal is to get socket temps at least close to core temps if not lower.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yep, its core temp. I dont know why they do that.
> First off, are you going to be running the 8350 full blast 24/7 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a fan on the back of the mobo in the socket area and a fan on the vrms that also blows towards the cpu socket. The ideal is to get socket temps at least close to core temps if not lower.


Haha, no I'm not going to run it 24/7... Just concerned if it would be safe at 64c max socket temp for those random chances I do run it max for four hours or something.

I have a haf xb evo.. will be kinda tricky to to mount a fan underneath it with the power supply cables blocking the hole. I do already have a fan mounted on the vrms though. I'm using the stock heatsink fan like the guide in the asus motherboard thread suggested.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

socket is good up too 80*

always has been 10* more then cores.


----------



## Durquavian

Mine for daily has the socket 10C less most of the time, I have great TIM and resurfaced CPU and Cooler. Under full stress they are generally equal.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Mine for daily has the socket 10C less most of the time, I have great TIM and resurfaced CPU and Cooler. Under full stress they are generally equal.


I meant thermal limits. mine vary depending on the case i'm using.

in my arc xl socket temp for me is 2-5* higher then the cores, while in my R4 i get similar to you 10* below my cores.


----------



## Kalistoval

Anyone know where i can buy a mosfet and northbridge water block for my asrock 990fx F Killer I upgraded to a Kraken x60 with push and pull and hand modded my case to fit it up right in the front looks wicked wonder if anyone has ocn fan grills for my front fans also got me a 1 TB samsung Msata SSD lol its tiny


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Anyone know where i can buy a mosfet and northbridge water block for my asrock 990fx F Killer I upgraded to a Kraken x60 with push and pull and hand modded my case to fit it up right in the front looks wicked wonder if anyone has ocn fan grills for my front fans also got me a 1 TB samsung Msata SSD lol its tiny


I don't think there are any such waterblocks. Just put a fan over the VRM heatsink and you should be fine.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Anyone know where i can buy a mosfet and northbridge water block for my asrock 990fx F Killer I upgraded to a Kraken x60 with push and pull and hand modded my case to fit it up right in the front looks wicked wonder if anyone has ocn fan grills for my front fans also got me a 1 TB samsung Msata SSD lol its tiny


frozencpu...

also you'll need a custom loop not a kraken.


----------



## Johan45

Well I finally got it just needed more volts, cooler weather and 600 MHZ to beat the 4770k but it's the same cooling so that makes it even right??



You were right though sarge the 1440p test fares much better with the FX over the K got 2000 pts higher, that's a lot considering I only passed in 720 by 80 pts


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> frozencpu...
> 
> also you'll need a custom loop not a kraken.


I checked frozencpu before asking and didnt see any compatible the one i really need is for the north bridge its hot like cajun even by default the krakens doing very very very good granted I did grind down the ihs refined polish extensive cleaning and using IC diamond thermal paste and have a coolermaster blademaster 120mm pwm fan pointed that way omg I wish i would have taken pictures of the coolermaster glacier I had bought before the kraken I had to return it due to flimsy craftsmanship and rust all over the fins during the unboxing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I checked frozencpu before asking and didnt see any compatible the one i really need is for the north bridge its hot like cajun even by default the krakens doing very very very good granted I did grind down the ihs refined polish extensive cleaning and using IC diamond thermal paste and have a coolermaster blademaster 120mm pwm fan pointed that way omg I wish i would have taken pictures of the coolermaster glacier I had bought before the kraken I had to return it due to flimsy craftsmanship and rust all over the fins during the unboxing


they sell generic ones for random boards

find the measurements of the mounting holes and the coverage and figure out which work for you


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> they sell generic ones for random boards
> 
> find the measurements of the mounting holes and the coverage and figure out which work for you


yea unless i can find a nb air heasink or mount this phanteks that i need to sell lol anyone interested in a used red phanteks


----------



## doyle

Just ordered my 8350 should be here by weeks end Newegg has them today for 179.oo usd.


----------



## Devildog83

Sweet, you should have a ton of fun with a Saberkitty and an 8350.


----------



## riecardow93

Can anyone give me some advice on my current overclock? I cant seem to get any higher than this with my FX 8320

- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #
Asus Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt with latest bios version

- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock
22.5 I believe (4,5Ghz) Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock and HyperTransport Clock are on stock settings.

- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)
Voltage at 1.47, CPU/NB Vcore Auto and LLC set to High

- Memory speed, timings, and voltage.
Kingston HyperX 1866Mhz at 9-11-9-27 1.65V

- Cooling Solution
Corsair H80i with push pull at the rear

The voltage seems a bit on the high side. I also dropped down LLC from extreme to high. On extreme temps got above 65 degrees. With LLC set to high it got around 62-63 (still on the high side if you ask me)
So basicly the only thing I changed is the multiplier, manual voltage and manual ram voltage and timings.
Do you guys have any tips on how to get the tempatures down and achieve an even higher overclock?


----------



## Johan45

I'm assuming the temps that you're quoting are socket?? Not core temps? These CPUs really heat up the power section on your Mobo. So some fans on the VRM









And also one behing the Mobo directly on the socket like this










Your voltage does seem a bit high but that could be just your chip since they're not all created equal. You could try putting the CPU+NB voltage up to 1.25 and see if that allows you to drop the V_Core a bit. It's possible it was IMC instability that was making you raise the V_Core??


----------



## riecardow93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm assuming the temps that you're quoting are socket?? Not core temps? These CPUs really heat up the power section on your Mobo. So some fans on the VRM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also one behing the Mobo directly on the socket like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your voltage does seem a bit high but that could be just your chip since they're not all created equal. You could try putting the CPU+NB voltage up to 1.25 and see if that allows you to drop the V_Core a bit. It's possible it was IMC instability that was making you raise the V_Core??


I still have my AMD stock cooler, ill place that fan at the back of my socket.
And yes, those temps are the socket temps, im not sure what my core temps were, i'll check that when i get home.
What do you mean by IMC instability? Have not heard that term before.
And how did u attach those fans to the VRM and socket? I assume just some double sided sticky tape?
Thanks for you reply!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riecardow93*
> 
> I still have my AMD stock cooler, ill place that fan at the back of my socket.
> And yes, those temps are the socket temps, im not sure what my core temps were, i'll check that when i get home.
> What do you mean by IMC instability? Have not heard that term before.
> And how did u attach those fans to the VRM and socket? I assume just some double sided sticky tape?
> Thanks for you reply!


You assumed correctly, double sided tape, whatever you can use to make it work is fine.
The IMC ( internal memory controller) can be a bit finicky on these and it is possible to overpower the V_Core to make up for "some" instability and will cause people to set the core too high. I have found that for most FX a 1.25v CPU_NB setting with LLC set to high is suffuciuent for a NB frequency between 22-2600. I have also noticed that as the Core frequency increases it's quite often necessary to bump up the CPU_NB voltage a bit as well since the higher core frequency causes it to work harder.
As for monitoring software I prefer HWMonitor free version since it has a simple layout and gives all the important temps and voltages. I see others here like HWinfo, both will give you the info you need.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *riecardow93*
> 
> I still have my AMD stock cooler, ill place that fan at the back of my socket.
> And yes, those temps are the socket temps, im not sure what my core temps were, i'll check that when i get home.
> What do you mean by IMC instability? Have not heard that term before.
> And how did u attach those fans to the VRM and socket? I assume just some double sided sticky tape?
> Thanks for you reply!
> 
> 
> 
> You assumed correctly, double sided tape, whatever you can use to make it work is fine.
> The IMC ( internal memory controller) can be a bit finicky on these and it is possible to overpower the V_Core to make up for "some" instability and will cause people to set the core too high. I have found that for most FX a 1.25v CPU_NB setting with LLC set to high is suffuciuent for a NB frequency between 22-2600. I have also noticed that as the Core frequency increases it's quite often necessary to bump up the CPU_NB voltage a bit as well since the higher core frequency causes it to work harder.
> As for monitoring software I prefer HWMonitor free version since it has a simple layout and gives all the important temps and voltages. I see others here like HWinfo, both will give you the info you need.
Click to expand...

The only problem I find with HW Monitor is that it tends to incorrectly display the voltages coming from your PSU. Otherwise I still love it because it;s such I lightweight program. I also use HWINFO as well.


----------



## riecardow93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You assumed correctly, double sided tape, whatever you can use to make it work is fine.
> The IMC ( internal memory controller) can be a bit finicky on these and it is possible to overpower the V_Core to make up for "some" instability and will cause people to set the core too high. I have found that for most FX a 1.25v CPU_NB setting with LLC set to high is suffuciuent for a NB frequency between 22-2600. I have also noticed that as the Core frequency increases it's quite often necessary to bump up the CPU_NB voltage a bit as well since the higher core frequency causes it to work harder.
> As for monitoring software I prefer HWMonitor free version since it has a simple layout and gives all the important temps and voltages. I see others here like HWinfo, both will give you the info you need.


Alright, i'll try setting the CPU/NB voltage to manual and put a fan behind the socket.
What fans did you use for the VRM's and Socket?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You assumed correctly, double sided tape, whatever you can use to make it work is fine.
> The IMC ( internal memory controller) can be a bit finicky on these and it is possible to overpower the V_Core to make up for "some" instability and will cause people to set the core too high. I have found that for most FX a 1.25v CPU_NB setting with LLC set to high is suffuciuent for a NB frequency between 22-2600. I have also noticed that as the Core frequency increases it's quite often necessary to bump up the CPU_NB voltage a bit as well since the higher core frequency causes it to work harder.
> As for monitoring software I prefer HWMonitor free version since it has a simple layout and gives all the important temps and voltages. I see others here like HWinfo, both will give you the info you need.


id rather have a 140mm fan at back of socket bigger area to keep cool

as for the tiny fans what is the difference between cooled and not cooled....and the speed of your fans please


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id rather have a 140mm fan at back of socket bigger area to keep cool
> 
> as for the tiny fans what is the difference between cooled and not cooled....and the speed of your fans please


I also have a 140 behind and 2x90 on top but I'm not using a case anymore either ( see my bencher). I never did the VRM fans like that it's a borrowed pic. But that one on the back is mine and dropped my temps almost 10°c. It's a 5000 rpm 50mm screamer of a chipset fan. At that time I didn't really have the room for anything too big and wasn't about to cut a hole in my side panel.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I also have a 140 behind and 2x90 on top but I'm not using a case anymore either ( see my bencher). I never did the VRM fans like that it's a borrowed pic. But that one on the back is mine and dropped my temps almost 10°c. It's a 5000 rpm 50mm screamer of a chipset fan. At that time I didn't really have the room for anything too big and wasn't about to cut a hole in my side panel.


Ah right, i thought it was your rig.......was just gonna ask fr a compare to my 80mm spot fan for vrms









as fr your other 5k rpm? is it worth the ear ache lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ah right, i thought it was your rig.......was just gonna ask fr a compare to my 80mm spot fan for vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as fr your other 5k rpm? is it worth the ear ache lol


It was noisy I have to say that but really only when I pushed it did it really scream. For my everyday clock on the Sabo it wasn't too necessary so it ran a lot slower, I has it set to spin up at 60° socket temp so usually only heard it when stability testing or benchin at some stoopid voltage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ah right, i thought it was your rig.......was just gonna ask fr a compare to my 80mm spot fan for vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as fr your other 5k rpm? is it worth the ear ache lol


60mm x25 mm

4700 rpm, 2.93mm SP airflow escapes me









and she is pretty damn quiet.. can't hear it over the SP120s on my rad


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riecardow93*
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice on my current overclock? I cant seem to get any higher than this with my FX 8320
> 
> - Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #
> Asus Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt with latest bios version
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock
> 22.5 I believe (4,5Ghz) Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock and HyperTransport Clock are on stock settings.
> 
> - VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)
> Voltage at 1.47, CPU/NB Vcore Auto and LLC set to High
> 
> - Memory speed, timings, and voltage.
> Kingston HyperX 1866Mhz at 9-11-9-27 1.65V
> 
> - Cooling Solution
> Corsair H80i with push pull at the rear
> 
> The voltage seems a bit on the high side. I also dropped down LLC from extreme to high. On extreme temps got above 65 degrees. With LLC set to high it got around 62-63 (still on the high side if you ask me)
> So basicly the only thing I changed is the multiplier, manual voltage and manual ram voltage and timings.
> Do you guys have any tips on how to get the tempatures down and achieve an even higher overclock?


temps look normal ish to me on a 1x120mm rad

bump ram up 2 knotches ( they have vdrop on the ram ) bump up CPU/nb and NORTHBRIDGE up +0.1v, i would not do 0.15 as he said because you already have to much heat and cpu/nb is a very easy way to add heat


----------



## riecardow93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> temps look normal ish to me on a 1x120mm rad
> 
> bump ram up 2 knotches ( they have vdrop on the ram ) bump up CPU/nb and NORTHBRIDGE up +0.1v, i would not do 0.15 as he said because you already have to much heat and cpu/nb is a very easy way to add heat


You mean bumping up the RAM voltage 2 notches?


----------



## Johan45

Yes that's what he means, your ram would be fine in daily use up to 1.7v without any extra cooling. So try 1.675v


----------



## cpmee

Bumping knotches is much better.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You assumed correctly, double sided tape, whatever you can use to make it work is fine.
> The IMC ( internal memory controller) can be a bit finicky on these and it is possible to overpower the V_Core to make up for "some" instability and will cause people to set the core too high. I have found that for most FX a 1.25v CPU_NB setting with LLC set to high is suffuciuent for a NB frequency between 22-2600. I have also noticed that as the Core frequency increases it's quite often necessary to bump up the CPU_NB voltage a bit as well since the higher core frequency causes it to work harder.
> As for monitoring software I prefer HWMonitor free version since it has a simple layout and gives all the important temps and voltages. I see others here like HWinfo, both will give you the info you need.


I agree here, I had my LLC to ultra high and the CPU/NB volts set to 1.275 and tried to run prime, it heated up fast. I now have LLC down to high and CPU/NB volts at 1.25. Now I run prime and it stays under 60c, I have also run IBT AVX at high and am cool there to. 4.8GhZ 1.493v.



The lower volts on HWinfo 64


----------



## Synister

Anyone in here had issues reading the Asus EC chip (the one which monitors VRMs etc) via HWinfo?

I see some people getting readings in there, but pretty sure HWinfo gave me some form of warning about reading those sensors.

Anyone who can shine some light on it?


----------



## riecardow93

After putting the stock AMD fan behind the socket and running prime95 for half an hour temps have dropped about 11 degrees!!!
The socket temp is 54 degrees and 47-48 degrees on the cores. Thanks for the tips Johan45!
I will play around with the RAM and NB voltages later this evening.
Also, what is the max temp the NB/SB should reach? NB is at 50 degrees and SB at 35.
And one more thing, will the sticky tape not cause damage to the motherboard on long terms?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riecardow93*
> 
> After putting the stock AMD fan behind the socket and running prime95 for half an hour temps have dropped about 11 degrees!!!
> The socket temp is 54 degrees and 47-48 degrees on the cores. Thanks for the tips Johan45!
> I will play around with the RAM and NB voltages later this evening.
> Also, what is the max temp the NB/SB should reach? NB is at 50 degrees and SB at 35.
> And one more thing, will the sticky tape not cause damage to the motherboard on long terms?


If you're talking the NB and SB chipsets they can get quite warm before there would be any issue. Typically it's the socket/VRM area that becomes the problem with these 8 cores. The sticky tape will be fine and if there is any residue left can be easily cleaned off with alcohol or acetone.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> The sticky tape will be fine and if there is any residue left can be easily cleaned off with alcohol or acetone.


To remove sticky residue from price tags, labels etc, I use a small amount of Goo Gone, available at the $1 store, on a rag. It works wonders fast. Then I use rubbing alcohol over the area.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riecardow93*
> 
> After putting the stock AMD fan behind the socket and running prime95 for half an hour temps have dropped about 11 degrees!!!
> The socket temp is 54 degrees and 47-48 degrees on the cores. Thanks for the tips Johan45!
> I will play around with the RAM and NB voltages later this evening.
> Also, what is the max temp the NB/SB should reach? NB is at 50 degrees and SB at 35.
> And one more thing, will the sticky tape not cause damage to the motherboard on long terms?


50 degrees is not horrible at all, mine used to run mid 50's and even higher under load until I stuck a fan on the NB. Cooled my socket temps down quite a bit too as the fan fit's over the NB heatsink and right against the H100i pump.


----------



## riecardow93

Just adjusted all the voltages.
When putting the NB freauency to 2600 I get a BSOD, on 2400it will boot into windows.
Gonna run prime95 now to see if its stable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riecardow93*
> 
> Just adjusted all the voltages.
> When putting the NB freauency to 2600 I get a BSOD, on 2400it will boot into windows.
> Gonna run prime95 now to see if its stable.


Actually I wouldn't take the NB over 2200 for now. Get the machine stable and then speed it up. You're going to open the door for mare areas of instability , so lets get the core speed first then worry about tweaking the NB/Ram or whatever.


----------



## X-Alt

The reason he is hitting 63 was the voltage. 1.47 is enough to get most to 4.7+… For 4.6 (cooler max), go 1.45V.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riecardow93*
> 
> Just adjusted all the voltages.
> When putting the NB freauency to 2600 I get a BSOD, on 2400it will boot into windows.
> Gonna run prime95 now to see if its stable.


This doesn't give us much to 'help' with. Are you asking for help - or just stating you got a BSOD? that seems a typical error for some users. Something to do with the boot device?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Anyone in here had issues reading the Asus EC chip (the one which monitors VRMs etc) via HWinfo?
> 
> I see some people getting readings in there, but pretty sure HWinfo gave me some form of warning about reading those sensors.
> 
> Anyone who can shine some light on it?


Its just a general warning i think. if u disable sensor itll just turn it off in hwmonitor


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Its just a general warning i think. if u disable sensor itll just turn it off in hwmonitor


I found it was causing me 'microstutter' almost. I'd rather have them shown / reported via HWinfo than AI Suite - May try just uninstalling AI Suite II, and see if I can get them back in HWinfo.

Can you keep Thermal Radar without AI Suite?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I found it was causing me 'microstutter' almost. I'd rather have them shown / reported via HWinfo than AI Suite - May try just uninstalling AI Suite II, and see if I can get them back in HWinfo.
> 
> *Can you keep Thermal Radar without AI Suite*?


i think so but dont hold me to it......


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think so but dont hold me to it......


Damn.... who will I wave my fist at if it's not true!









I'm hoping, the answer is 'No, but' if I can install thermal radar, with AI Suite, but not actually install Turbo V etc - that might work! (I'm hoping it will, will know in an hour or so







)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Damn.... who will I wave my fist at if it's not true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping, the answer is 'No, but' if I can install thermal radar, with AI Suite, but not actually install Turbo V etc - that might work! (I'm hoping it will, will know in an hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


just checked and u can install what ya want so deleting rest should be doable


----------



## process

Since doing a custom loop I havent really reaped the benefits... Theres a few things annoying me about it, but the first is temps not allowing me to push any further than what I was running under an antec khuler 920 (120 rad).

My reasoning so far.

1/ loop is too big (1 d5 may be taking on too much) it goes... res/pump > ram block 1 > ram block 2 > mosfet > cpu > rad
2/ theres noticeable air bubbles coming from rad to res...dont seem to shift near half way of the tubing between rad & res
3/ water flow indicator, that has been placed directly after pump, seems to be lodged against the plastic and so not moving... either the d5 is pumping it against the plastic or there's not enough pressure

not exactly the same, but similar


while I'm here moaning... my chip seemingly demands more volts than I believe it used to! Now running 4.7g @ 1.525vc (may be able to go down 1 or 2 notches) with LLC Ultra High! Not impressed...
Think I'm going to ebay this chip before going to UK mid June & tempted to get a 9370

Perhaps another d5 pump and make this 1 big loop 2 separate loops.

Then again I think... why bother! I use no app or game that requires anymore than what's running now

rant over


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just checked and u can install what ya want so deleting rest should be doable


Thanks for checking! We are all minions of the Overclocking world here!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Since doing a custom loop I havent really reaped the benefits... Theres a few things annoying me about it, but the first is temps not allowing me to push any further than what I was running under an antec khuler 920 (120 rad).
> 
> My reasoning so far.
> 
> 1/ loop is too big (1 d5 may be taking on too much) it goes... res/pump > ram block 1 > ram block 2 > mosfet > cpu > rad
> 2/ theres noticeable air bubbles coming from rad to res...dont seem to shift near half way of the tubing between rad & res
> 3/ water flow indicator, that has been placed directly after pump, seems to be lodged against the plastic and so not moving... either the d5 is pumping it against the plastic or there's not enough pressure
> 
> not exactly the same, but similar
> 
> while I'm here moaning... my chip seemingly demands more volts than I believe it used to! Now running 4.7g @ 1.525vc (may be able to go down 1 or 2 notches) with LLC Ultra High! Not impressed...
> Think I'm going to ebay this chip before going to UK mid June & tempted to get a 9370
> 
> Perhaps another d5 pump and make this 1 big loop 2 separate loops.
> 
> Then again I think... why bother! I use no app or game that requires anymore than what's running now[/B]
> 
> rant over


Can i ask why u put ram under water? is it necessary?

have u got a pump rpm screw to screw lol red screw speed it up or down


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Since doing a custom loop I havent really reaped the benefits... Theres a few things annoying me about it, but the first is temps not allowing me to push any further than what I was running under an antec khuler 920 (120 rad).
> 
> My reasoning so far.
> 
> 1/ loop is too big (1 d5 may be taking on too much) it goes... res/pump > ram block 1 > ram block 2 > mosfet > cpu > rad
> 2/ theres noticeable air bubbles coming from rad to res...dont seem to shift near half way of the tubing between rad & res
> 3/ water flow indicator, that has been placed directly after pump, seems to be lodged against the plastic and so not moving... either the d5 is pumping it against the plastic or there's not enough pressure
> 
> not exactly the same, but similar
> 
> 
> while I'm here moaning... my chip seemingly demands more volts than I believe it used to! Now running 4.7g @ 1.525vc (may be able to go down 1 or 2 notches) with LLC Ultra High! Not impressed...
> Think I'm going to ebay this chip before going to UK mid June & tempted to get a 9370
> 
> Perhaps another d5 pump and make this 1 big loop 2 separate loops.
> 
> Then again I think... why bother! I use no app or game that requires anymore than what's running now
> 
> rant over


I think your ram and mosfets are restricting your loop too much and if it's running warmer it definately will take more voltage. My 9370 on my loop needs 1.428v and on my AIO needs 1.476 to maintain 4.8 stable. that's a pretty big difference.
As for getting a 9370, it's a nice CPU but you're still taking your chances in the lottery. Mine has a vid of 1.5v but most that I have seen are 1.53v. Although mine does have a stronger IMC than my 8350 does.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Can i ask why u put ram under water? is it necessary?
> 
> have u got a pump rpm screw to screw lol red screw speed it up or down


Nha wasn't necessary, but they look good!
like this


Ye pump got rpm...I usually leave it around the 3.5 mark...Think I'm gunna have to have another battle of get the air bubbles out next weekend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think your ram and mosfets are restricting your loop too much and if it's running warmer it definately will take more voltage. My 9370 on my loop needs 1.428v and on my AIO needs 1.476 to maintain 4.8 stable. that's a pretty big difference.
> As for getting a 9370, it's a nice CPU but you're still taking your chances in the lottery. Mine has a vid of 1.5v but most that I have seen are 1.53v. Although mine does have a stronger IMC than my 8350 does.


Ye I see what you saying... think another d5 pump and 2 loops would help? Perhaps 1 loop for ram and mosfet and 1 loop for cpu? Will remove the flow indicator cause no doubt thats only restricting the flow. Was even tempted to bring back a load of acrylic tubing... wish I did this before getting teh flexi tubing now. Ahh I dunno, we'll see!

I think it's just going to be a waste of $ now. do I need to go any further than 4.7... not really at all. Do I want to though, hell ye! And with acrylic tubing...and a bigger case...and 2x290x under water... there's no stop lol.... may just leave it all like this now, just before some next gen, sell up and start a new sweet build


----------



## WetStonez

Finally replacing my Q6600 build, got my 8350 coming on WED. Stoked!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Nha wasn't necessary, but they look good!
> like this
> 
> 
> Ye pump got rpm...I usually leave it around the 3.5 mark...Think I'm gunna have to have another battle of get the air bubbles out next weekend
> Ye I see what you saying... think another d5 pump and 2 loops would help? Perhaps 1 loop for ram and mosfet and 1 loop for cpu? Will remove the flow indicator cause no doubt thats only restricting the flow. Was even tempted to bring back a load of acrylic tubing... wish I did this before getting teh flexi tubing now. Ahh I dunno, we'll see!
> 
> I think it's just going to be a waste of $ now. do I need to go any further than 4.7... not really at all. Do I want to though, hell ye! And with acrylic tubing...and a bigger case...and 2x290x under water... there's no stop lol.... may just leave it all like this now, just before some next gen, sell up and start a new sweet build


I would say if it's not too much work just pull the Ram and mosfets out and see if it gives you an improvement before you invest in more parts but I really do think that's a big part of the problem. Also yes you should gety as much air out as physically possible. What are you using for fans?? That makes a big difference


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Nha wasn't necessary, but they look good!


Are you overclocking your ram ? I find it hard to even justify simple aluminum heatspreaders at stock ram volts. Measuring temps at full load on my ram, 1600 overclocked to 1833 at stock volts, theyre still just maybe 10C over ambient.

I can see where the memory cooler block would restrict water flow.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just checked and u can install what ya want so deleting rest should be doable


Ok, so I've uninstalled all parts of AI Suite II - apart from Sensor Recorder, Sensor, CPU Frequency & Ai Charger+, Thermal Radar - aside from the latter two, the others are built into AI suite.

I can monitor my ASUS EC with HWinfo - but now it seems I'm getting 10% cpu usage spikes every time HWinfo reads the sensors. Anyone got any idea why? - Do I just need to ditch AI Suite completely? I'd rather have kept Thermal Radar for Fan control.

But over all else, having VRM temps in HWinfo is preferred over AI Suite II.

Here's what's happening. Even under load from IBT.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok, so I've uninstalled all parts of AI Suite II - apart from Sensor Recorder, Sensor, CPU Frequency & Ai Charger+, Thermal Radar - aside from the latter two, the others are built into AI suite.
> 
> I can monitor my ASUS EC with HWinfo - but now it seems I'm getting 10% cpu usage spikes every time HWinfo reads the sensors. Anyone got any idea why? - Do I just need to ditch AI Suite completely? I'd rather have kept Thermal Radar for Fan control.
> 
> But over all else, having VRM temps in HWinfo is preferred over AI Suite II.
> 
> Here's what's happening. Even under load from IBT.


You can turn off the sensors in AI suite, I also have faster boot time turning them off.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You can turn off the sensors in AI suite, I also have faster boot time turning them off.


I uninstalled AI Suite II - Same issue :S I'm sure that people are using HWinfo to report these values without the spike in CPU usage - which causes the entire machine to stutter. Noticed since getting home and firing up a LinusTechTips episode


----------



## Gregory14

I was having a problem with the Asus Utility software and it finally messed up my GPU giving me TDR errors and crashing my games, had to reformat and install Windows again. I dont suggest you use the Asus software, HWINFO64 and the bios are enough for me.


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,

The 'AMD High Performance Project' rolls on. Hellfiretoyz is sponsoring the watercooling section of the project with EK blocks for the R290X quartet. 

http://hellfiretoyz.com/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776.

....hey...what happened to Gurty???


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I was having a problem with the Asus Utility software and it finally messed up my GPU giving me TDR errors and crashing my games, had to reformat and install Windows again. I dont suggest you use the Asus software, HWINFO64 and the bios are enough for me.


I want to only use HWinfo64 -> but I cannot read the VRM sensors on my Sabertooth using it or I get microstutters of the whole system. But I'm an overclocker - I wish to see my VRM & NB temps









Still no idea, might try changing some of the setting in HWinfo... will report back.


----------



## Synister

Same thing - no matter what I change in the Settings of HWinfo - I'm a sad panda. Reinstalling AI Suite II.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> The 'AMD High Performance Project' rolls on. Hellfiretoyz is sponsoring the watercooling section of the project with EK blocks for the R290X quartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hellfiretoyz.com/
> 
> ....hey...what happened to Gurty???


Gurty has gone i guess he's been silenced b y the mods









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Same thing - no matter what I change in the Settings of HWinfo - I'm a sad panda. Reinstalling AI Suite II.


u do know u can set the interval m/s inside hwinfo ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I want to only use HWinfo64 -> but I cannot read the VRM sensors on my Sabertooth using it or I get microstutters of the whole system. But I'm an overclocker - I wish to see my VRM & NB temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no idea, might try changing some of the setting in HWinfo... will report back.


when you flash your bios last? your sensors could be out of whack..

also there are settings in HWinfo64 to minimize system impact.. (which these chips it shouldn't matter)

Avoid Ai suite.

uninstall hwinfo, clean your registry (i recommend Glary's registry repair/fix Its on Hiren's boot cd, google it.)

and re install hwinfo.(grab an updated and clean installer from the website.)

I've needed to do this the odd time.

if it is still doing the stutter thing after reinstalling hwinfo I'd look @ your OS install..

of all the people using this board, this is the first I've seen of this issue.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I'd rather have kept Thermal Radar for Fan control.


Im confused, is there a different version of AI Suite II for the Sabertooth than there is for the M5A99X EVO R2.0 ? I see no Thermal Radar option. I use Fan Xpert for fan control.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Im confused, is there a different version of AI Suite II for the Sabertooth than there is for the M5A99X EVO R2.0 ? I see no Thermal Radar option. I use Fan Xpert for fan control.


Monitoring programs are based on the sensors they have access to on the motherboard.

M5A doesn't have a VRM sensor(iirc), if that is what you are asking.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> M5A doesn't have a VRM sensor(iirc), if that is what you are asking.


Correct, unless its hidden deeply somewhere, heh. So, youre controlling your fan speeds based on VRM temps instead of CPU socket temps like I do ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Correct, unless its hidden deeply somewhere, heh. So, youre controlling your fan speeds based on VRM temps instead of CPU socket temps like I do ?


the fan on my VRMs is being powered by my CPU fan socket and using the Bios defined slope. the cpu-opt is my pump for my h100i

rad fans are also board controlled @ static speeds 85% duty iirc from my opt fan slots.


----------



## Thanos1972

I also have this microsutter with the hwinfo.havent found a solution yet....it is really annoying.have tried everything.(but not format).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

post on the HWinfo forum.

you will likely get a response from Martin (the designer/developer) once hes figured it out or atleast acknowledged the issue.

there is an EC sensor setting in the HWinfo setting options..



you should check the setting. see if it is toggled or not. and try it with the option you are not using. (mine defaulted with it toggled on)


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, haven't caught up on my reading lol. Is the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX board better than the ud3 as far as voltage control and vdroop go? I have done a billion 990fx boards a bunch of ud3's just not this one. A buddy of mine's ud3 rev 1 is going out looking to get another 990fx board with 2 pci-e ports. If its a no go ill get him the asus pro rev 2 and get a different wireless card thats not pci-e


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> looking to get another 990fx board with 2 pci-e ports.


You mean 2 regular pci slots ?

For a wireless adapter, a usb version that has an external sma antenna and usb cord is a better option IMO at about the same price. Antenna placement makes a world of difference for clean reception. Having a sma connector gives the option of upgrading the antenna.









From what Ive read, the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX board is more geared towards gamers than overclockers. You can still overclock fairly decently though. Personally, I would go with the asus pro rev 2 or the EVO rev 2 if only using 1 video card.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Since doing a custom loop I havent really reaped the benefits... Theres a few things annoying me about it, but the first is temps not allowing me to push any further than what I was running under an antec khuler 920 (120 rad).
> 
> My reasoning so far.
> 
> 1/ loop is too big (1 d5 may be taking on too much) it goes... res/pump > ram block 1 > ram block 2 > mosfet > cpu > rad
> 2/ theres noticeable air bubbles coming from rad to res...dont seem to shift near half way of the tubing between rad & res
> 3/ water flow indicator, that has been placed directly after pump, seems to be lodged against the plastic and so not moving... either the d5 is pumping it against the plastic or there's not enough pressure
> 
> not exactly the same, but similar
> 
> 
> while I'm here moaning... my chip seemingly demands more volts than I believe it used to! Now running 4.7g @ 1.525vc (may be able to go down 1 or 2 notches) with LLC Ultra High! Not impressed...
> Think I'm going to ebay this chip before going to UK mid June & tempted to get a 9370
> 
> Perhaps another d5 pump and make this 1 big loop 2 separate loops.
> 
> Then again I think... why bother! I use no app or game that requires anymore than what's running now
> 
> rant over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your ram and mosfets are restricting your loop too much and if it's running warmer it definately will take more voltage. My 9370 on my loop needs 1.428v and on my AIO needs 1.476 to maintain 4.8 stable. that's a pretty big difference.
> As for getting a 9370, it's a nice CPU but you're still taking your chances in the lottery. Mine has a vid of 1.5v but most that I have seen are 1.53v. Although mine does have a stronger IMC than my 8350 does.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think your ram and mosfets are restricting your loop too much and if it's running warmer it definately will take more voltage. My 9370 on my loop needs 1.428v and on my AIO needs 1.476 to maintain 4.8 stable. that's a pretty big difference.
> As for getting a 9370, it's a nice CPU but you're still taking your chances in the lottery. Mine has a vid of 1.5v but most that I have seen are 1.53v. Although mine does have a stronger IMC than my 8350 does.


Ye I see what you saying... think another d5 pump and 2 loops would help? Perhaps 1 loop for ram and mosfet and 1 loop for cpu? Will remove the flow indicator cause no doubt thats only restricting the flow. Was even tempted to bring back a load of acrylic tubing... wish I did this before getting teh flexi tubing now. Ahh I dunno, we'll see!

I think it's just going to be a waste of $ now. do I need to go any further than 4.7... not really at all. Do I want to though, hell ye! And with acrylic tubing...and a bigger case...and 2x290x under water... there's no stop lol.... may just leave it all like this now, just before some next gen, sell up and start a new sweet build







[/quote]


normally i would say not a problem. but i am not familiar with that ram block, ( never seen it in real life ) normally vrm and ram blocks are NOT restrictive but no one d5 should be plenty for that, i dont understand what you mean by the bubbles, there is bubbles in your loop that i get, but the rest... is not registering, is your res BEFORE your pump and HIGHER ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just checked and u can install what ya want so deleting rest should be doable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've uninstalled all parts of AI Suite II - apart from Sensor Recorder, Sensor, CPU Frequency & Ai Charger+, Thermal Radar - aside from the latter two, the others are built into AI suite.
> 
> I can monitor my ASUS EC with HWinfo - but now it seems I'm getting 10% cpu usage spikes every time HWinfo reads the sensors. Anyone got any idea why? - Do I just need to ditch AI Suite completely? I'd rather have kept Thermal Radar for Fan control.
> 
> But over all else, having VRM temps in HWinfo is preferred over AI Suite II.
> 
> Here's what's happening. Even under load from IBT.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You can turn off the sensors in AI suite, I also have faster boot time turning them off.
> 
> 
> 
> I uninstalled AI Suite II - Same issue :S I'm sure that people are using HWinfo to report these values without the spike in CPU usage - which causes the entire machine to stutter. Noticed since getting home and firing up a LinusTechTips episode
Click to expand...




yea i never have had this problem


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> You mean 2 regular pci slots ?
> 
> For a wireless adapter, a usb version that has an external sma antenna and usb cord is a better option IMO at about the same price. Antenna placement makes a world of difference for clean reception. Having a sma connector gives the option of upgrading the antenna.


yeah sorry, good advice


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> yeah sorry, good advice


netgear is a good alternatives.. always connects when the linksys ones at work won't.

N300 or n3100 is the model i've used for over a year now (can't remember which it is the drivers are the same)


----------



## Asianinja11

http://valid.x86.fr/36c2yt

Cpu Cooler- Corsair H80i


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Gurty has gone i guess he's been silenced b y the mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u do know u can set the interval m/s inside hwinfo ?


I know I can change the interval at which the sensors are read. But this will only increase or decrease the the gap between the stutter.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when you flash your bios last? your sensors could be out of whack..
> 
> also there are settings in HWinfo64 to minimize system impact.. (which these chips it shouldn't matter)
> 
> Avoid Ai suite.
> 
> uninstall hwinfo, clean your registry (i recommend Glary's registry repair/fix Its on Hiren's boot cd, google it.)
> 
> and re install hwinfo.(grab an updated and clean installer from the website.)
> 
> I've needed to do this the odd time.
> 
> if it is still doing the stutter thing after reinstalling hwinfo I'd look @ your OS install..
> 
> of all the people using this board, this is the first I've seen of this issue.


I'll complete the above steps once home tonight. I had a little too much to smoke last night haha

Cheers all. - will report back in 9-10 hours!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i never have had this problem


----------



## Alastair

Anybody have any experience with those Sapphire Pure Black 990FX boards? They look really beast!


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, i'm looking into buying a 8320 with the Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 motherboard. I would like some advice on the ram, would -Kingston HyperX BEAST 8GB (2x4GB), DDR3, 1600MHz, CL9, 1.65V, XMP- be a nice pick? ( i can get them for free) or should i look into better ram/higher frequency? Any response would be great since i'd like to buy it asap. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm looking into buying a 8320 with the Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 motherboard. I would like some advice on the ram, would -Kingston HyperX BEAST 8GB (2x4GB), DDR3, 1600MHz, CL9, 1.65V, XMP- be a nice pick? ( i can get them for free) or should i look into better ram/higher frequency? Any response would be great since i'd like to buy it asap. Thank you and have a nice day.


In real day to day applications 1600 CL9 is enough for almost everything you'd need. If you're looking to bench and break some top scores - there are better kits. But for free, I wouldn't say go with the HyperX


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ye I see what you saying... think another d5 pump and 2 loops would help? Perhaps 1 loop for ram and mosfet and 1 loop for cpu? Will remove the flow indicator cause no doubt thats only restricting the flow. Was even tempted to bring back a load of acrylic tubing... wish I did this before getting teh flexi tubing now. Ahh I dunno, we'll see!
> 
> I think it's just going to be a waste of $ now. do I need to go any further than 4.7... not really at all. Do I want to though, hell ye! And with acrylic tubing...and a bigger case...and 2x290x under water... there's no stop lol.... may just leave it all like this now, just before some next gen, sell up and start a new sweet build


Quote:


> normally i would say not a problem. but i am not familiar with that ram block, ( never seen it in real life ) normally vrm and ram blocks are NOT restrictive but no one d5 should be plenty for that, i dont understand what you mean by the bubbles, there is bubbles in your loop that i get, but the rest... is not registering, is your res BEFORE your pump and HIGHER ?


Got an 'Alphacool Repack - Dual Laing D5 - Dual 5.25 Bay Station', so itll go rad>res>pump I believe.


The bubbles lie between rad and res... sometimes theyre evident, while other times they aren't. Right now it seems as if there is 1 big air bubble in the tubing at the rad outlet and the water is somewhat trickling out...
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/pr0c3ss/CAM00187.mp4

When I get some time, I'm going to strip it down and remove the water flow indicator....surely mosfet and ram blocks have been designed to not overly restrict the flow


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Same thing - no matter what I change in the Settings of HWinfo - I'm a sad panda. Reinstalling AI Suite II.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> In real day to day applications 1600 CL9 is enough for almost everything you'd need. If you're looking to bench and break some top scores - there are better kits. But for free, I wouldn't say go with the HyperX


He probably could overclock his ram to 1866 easily

i got the 1866 hyper x and can break 2323


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Got an 'Alphacool Repack - Dual Laing D5 - Dual 5.25 Bay Station', so itll go rad>res>pump I believe.
> 
> 
> The bubbles lie between rad and res... sometimes theyre evident, while other times they aren't. Right now it seems as if there is 1 big air bubble in the tubing at the rad outlet and the water is somewhat trickling out...
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/CAM00187.mp4
> 
> When I get some time, I'm going to strip it down and remove the water flow indicator....surely mosfet and ram blocks have been designed to not overly restrict the flow


Your res is same as i have, but at moment only got 1 d5 plugged in

Have u tried running it and tipping case at same time to remove the bubbles?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> He probably could overclock his ram to 1866 easily
> 
> i got the 1866 hyper x and can break 2323


Yeah that, correct! I'd go for that route - purely for the fun of RAM overclocking. Did I just call RAM OCing fun? hahah

Gertie, you can use the Multi quote to consolidate a reply into one post


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Your res is same as i have, but at moment only got 1 d5 plugged in
> 
> Have u tried running it and tipping case at same time to remove the bubbles?


ye did that loads... Think theres just 1 huge bubble in rad and the flow indicator is restricting flow so much that theres not enough pressure to push bubble around to res.... either this or next weekend, I'm gunna remove that indicator...bleed the loop.... may even repaste and then see how that goes


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Yeah that, correct! I'd go for that route - purely for the fun of RAM overclocking. Did I just call RAM OCing fun? hahah
> 
> *Gertie, you can use the Multi quote to consolidate a reply into one post*


Ye i know but just playing bioshock same time haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye did that loads... Think theres just 1 huge bubble in rad and the flow indicator is restricting flow so much that theres not enough pressure to push bubble around to res.... either this or next weekend, I'm gunna remove that indicator...bleed the loop.... may even repaste and then see how that goes


I had a problem like this when i tried putting in a drain port lol, took out the drain-port and haven't looked back since


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ye i know but just playing bioshock same time haha
> I had a problem like this when i tried putting in a drain port lol, took out the drain-port and haven't looked back since


I was expecting that kind of reply







Bioshock infi? - need to finish that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I was expecting that kind of reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock infi? - need to finish that.


aye infinite, started it on hard this time see if it really does get hard


----------



## FoamyV

Thank you for the answers, much appreciated, i guess i'll go for the free ram then. Could you recommend me a psu for a 4.5-4.8 OC and a 7970 as well please? I have an old 550 w thermaltake, could i use it until i get a proper one ( not for full oc)? and since i'm still here a proper air cooler would be nice too. Thanks again.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye infinite, started it on hard this time see if it really does get hard


We'll I just need to finish my first playthrough - did a format without backing up... which always makes me /sigh for replaying the part I've done. But it's been a while.

Nice that there are at least a few UK users here, I always miss the 'debates' haha


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Got an 'Alphacool Repack - Dual Laing D5 - Dual 5.25 Bay Station', so itll go rad>res>pump I believe.
> 
> 
> The bubbles lie between rad and res... sometimes theyre evident, while other times they aren't. Right now it seems as if there is 1 big air bubble in the tubing at the rad outlet and the water is somewhat trickling out...
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/pr0c3ss/CAM00187.mp4
> 
> When I get some time, I'm going to strip it down and remove the water flow indicator....surely mosfet and ram blocks have been designed to not overly restrict the flow


I just watched that Vid and you definately have a flow problem. When's the last time you've cleaned it out. I'm thinking you have a blockage of some sort. The last time I had issues was with my block, the jet plate was plugged. Since it's the smallest passages for water it will pick up pretty much anything that goes through the loop like a strainer would.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I just ordered a AMD FX 8350 for £135 from amazon.co.uk to replace my 1090t.

Looks like I can still sell the 1090T for around £100 so its an upgrade for £35, Ive read a couple of things online about the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 revision 3 overclocking with this chip any tips? or warnings?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I just ordered a AMD FX 8350 for £135 from amazon.co.uk to replace my 1090t.
> 
> Looks like I can still sell the 1090T for around £100 so its an upgrade for £35, Ive read a couple of things online about the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 revision 3 overclocking with this chip any tips? or warnings?


Don't know the full info on that Mobo, sorry. But I know there are issues with some of the revisions VRMs or VRM cooling. Do a search of this thread, ensure you're looking at info for the Rev 3. I made the same upgrade, just waiting to get enough Rep on here to sell the 1090T.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

How has the upgrade been? I do a lot of gaming and noticed that you average much better minimum frames per second with a 8350 that was why I took the plunge to be honest.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> How has the upgrade been? I do a lot of gaming and noticed that you average much better minimum frames per second with a 8350 that was why I took the plunge to be honest.


I've loved my FX since getting her. My 1090T was running at 3.8Ghz - so with my current 4.4Ghz on the FX i''ve only seen improvements - also being able to clock up the RAM is nice too.

I did a quick search through this thread, and seems the major issue with the UD3 Rev 3 is throttling, once the VRMs or Socket reach 60°C. Just search 'UD3 Rev 3' on this thread and you'll see a few users who experienced this issue.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thank you for the answers, much appreciated, i guess i'll go for the free ram then. Could you recommend me a psu for a 4.5-4.8 OC and a 7970 as well please? I have an old 550 w thermaltake, could i use it until i get a proper one ( not for full oc)? and since i'm still here a proper air cooler would be nice too. Thanks again.


Where are you based? UK/US/AU ? etc.

Also if someone's helped, help them back and click [Rep+]


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I shouldn't have any problem keeping it below 60 degrees with my H100 but i can always buy some VRM heat sinks and possibly a small fan.

I will update with my overclock results when it arrives.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Anybody have any experience with those Sapphire Pure Black 990FX boards? They look really beast!


red177 does and he has a review somewhere !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I just ordered a AMD FX 8350 for £135 from amazon.co.uk to replace my 1090t.
> 
> Looks like I can still sell the 1090T for around £100 so its an upgrade for £35, Ive read a couple of things online about the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 revision 3 overclocking with this chip any tips? or warnings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I shouldn't have any problem keeping it below 60 degrees with my H100 but i can always buy some VRM heat sinks and possibly a small fan.
> 
> I will update with my overclock results when it arrives.


run away !!! get a sabertooth or CVFz imo or ud5


----------



## Reegs

Ok, I followed the OC guides like a few of you had suggested and I can't seem to get anything to work. I read, re-read and printed out the guides. After adjusting all the suggested settings, I get "Overclocked Failed" in POST.

I know a few of you have the same setup as I do. Could one of you make a small list of items to change with your values? I'm at a loss and I'm not experienced enough to do it myself.

I also can't get my memory to run at the correct settings (1866). When I set my memory timings to what they should be by default, it hangs in POST and the red memory LED on my MB lights up. I have to run it lower just to get it to work. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.










Thanks


----------



## Johan45

I don't think the throttling was actually temp related on the rev3 but it was missing some bios settings, don't remember if it was APM or HPC but the lack of it made it impossible for the user to control the throttling even though the temps were in check.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reegs*
> 
> Ok, I followed the OC guides like a few of you had suggested and I can't seem to get anything to work. I read, re-read and printed out the guides. After adjusting all the suggested settings, I get "Overclocked Failed" in POST.
> 
> I know a few of you have the same setup as I do. Could one of you make a small list of items to change with your values? I'm at a loss and I'm not experienced enough to do it myself.
> 
> I also can't get my memory to run at the correct settings (1866). When I set my memory timings to what they should be by default, it hangs in POST and the red memory LED on my MB lights up. I have to run it lower just to get it to work. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


So you sa it'll run at default but when you make changes it fails and you have to hit F1?
One thing about OCing is not to go too fast and someone elses settings very seldom work for everyone. As for the ram I would set the ram voltage .05v over it's rating so if it's 1.5v rated set it to 1.55v also set the CPU_NB to 1.25 and that should get the ram working.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just watched that Vid and you definately have a flow problem. When's the last time you've cleaned it out. I'm thinking you have a blockage of some sort. The last time I had issues was with my block, the jet plate was plugged. Since it's the smallest passages for water it will pick up pretty much anything that goes through the loop like a strainer would.


ye deffo restricted some where.... never cleaned it out lol...saying that its only been in for about 2/ 3 months... I've avoided stripping it down cause I can see it taking ages... bleed...strip...refill blabla.. but ye...will have to


----------



## Reegs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So you sa it'll run at default but when you make changes it fails and you have to hit F1?
> One thing about OCing is not to go too fast and someone elses settings very seldom work for everyone. As for the ram I would set the ram voltage .05v over it's rating so if it's 1.5v rated set it to 1.55v also set the CPU_NB to 1.25 and that should get the ram working.


Yes. It runs fine without OC'ing. When I try to OC, it says "Overclock Failed. Hit F2 or DEL to enter setup" (or something like that)

I will try the RAM voltage settings tonight when I get home. (at work now)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I shouldn't have any problem keeping it below 60 degrees with my H100 but i can always buy some VRM heat sinks and possibly a small fan.
> 
> I will update with my overclock results when it arrives.


I second what @Mega Man was saying. From what I have heard run away from UD3. If you cant afford SaberKitty or CHV-Z then I would say aim for ASRock Extreme 9 or Extreme 4 or ASUS M5A99FX PRO. MSI 990FX-GD80 is nice as well but you have no LLC so you really have to compensate for that.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye deffo restricted some where.... never cleaned it out lol...saying that its only been in for about 2/ 3 months... I've avoided stripping it down cause I can see it taking ages... bleed...strip...refill blabla.. but ye...will have to


It was pretty obvious, I don't know what that pump output is but even at 300 LPH that 5LPM so that would be 2.5 big pop bottlles full of water every minute passing through that loop. I can safely say you were nowhere even close.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reegs*
> 
> Yes. It runs fine without OC'ing. When I try to OC, it says "Overclock Failed. Hit F2 or DEL to enter setup" (or something like that)
> 
> I will try the RAM voltage settings tonight when I get home. (at work now)


After the ram changes verify that it works first if not then we'll try something else. For the OC leave the CPU_NB voltage where I said set the CPU voltage to 1.4v and then I would start upping the multi .5 at a time and do a quick stability test. If it's all good then raise it again and so on till it becomes unstable or the temps get out of hand. If the temps are good then start adding a bit of voltage till it stabilizes.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> We'll I just need to finish my first playthrough - did a format without backing up... which always makes me /sigh for replaying the part I've done. But it's been a while.
> 
> Nice that there are at least a few UK users here, I always miss the 'debates' haha


Steam saves your saves if you selected the cloud option. Just did a reinstall of win7. All my saves reinstalled with steam.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye deffo restricted some where.... never cleaned it out lol...saying that its only been in for about 2/ 3 months... I've avoided stripping it down cause I can see it taking ages... bleed...strip...refill blabla.. but ye...will have to


You should clean it out after first month as the gunk builds up quickly when first use


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Steam saves your saves if you selected the cloud option. Just did a reinstall of win7. All my saves reinstalled with steam.


I had a game not sure which, that was giving the Mrs' & my rigs issues with steam cloud, so was disabled. But it's enabled and running now!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I had a game not sure which, that was giving the Mrs' & my rigs issues with steam cloud, so was disabled. But it's enabled and running now!


If I'm not mistaken you can right click on a game in the list and turn off cloud for that particular game in properties


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken you can right click on a game in the list and turn off cloud for that particular game in properties


Thanks, good to know incase I have an awkward game giving similar issues!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so i modded my case today.. it doesnt look very professional but since i havent modded a case in probably 10 years not too horrible... put in the stock amd fan to cool off the socket.. hopefully it performs well...


----------



## Johan45

If you pick up one of those steel grilles it'l look cleaner


----------



## cssorkinman

Lots of cute grills here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g47/c221/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Grills.html


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so under heavy load it appears im getting between 8 and 20C difference depending on settings...pretty happy with that though... for a small fan that i had lying around.. might switch it out and remodify it later for a bigger fan but not sure it would help temps that much more as 11 - 13 seems to be average


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye deffo restricted some where.... never cleaned it out lol...saying that its only been in for about 2/ 3 months... I've avoided stripping it down cause I can see it taking ages... bleed...strip...refill blabla.. but ye...will have to
> 
> 
> 
> You should clean it out after first month as the gunk builds up quickly when first use
Click to expand...

also iirc you have the ram blocks? one thing i forgot to mention is an option for you is to run them in parallel

you can read about series vs parallel here

http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeHD.aspx#tab1


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> it doesnt look very professional but since i havent modded a case in probably 10 years not too horrible...


It just needs a little bit more filing, that all.









Fancy 70mm grills are hard to find, mostly theyre just the old type finger guards.

If you went to an 80 X 15 thin fan, there are a lot more choices for grills.


----------



## austinmrs

I have a Asus M5A97 EVO r2.0 + Fx8320.

I've using Intel till now, and i didnt had to worry about "Socket temp". I recently switched to AMD, and i hate this socket temp thing, have to put the 80mm fan on the vrm, which makes a lot of noise.

Is it worthed to switch to an i5 4670k + msi z87 G45 gaming? Or it is better to just upgrade my board?

Any good board that can cool the socket temp?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also iirc you have the ram blocks? one thing i forgot to mention is an option for you is to run them in parallel
> 
> you can read about series vs parallel here
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeHD.aspx#tab1


link goes to a cpu block.... Ah I think I see what you mean...The cpu block has 1 in and 3 outs, so easier to distribute the flow.... looks grand, nice one. It's either something like this, or get another d5 pump and run 2 parallel in this manner. Will see how a good clean out effects the flow first oh. If still not impressed, block as you linked, which seems a cheaper option, or another pump is on the cards







+


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also iirc you have the ram blocks? one thing i forgot to mention is an option for you is to run them in parallel
> 
> you can read about series vs parallel here
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeHD.aspx#tab1
> 
> 
> 
> link goes to a cpu block.... Ah I think I see what you mean...The cpu block has 1 in and 3 outs, so easier to distribute the flow.... looks grand, nice one. It's either something like this, or get another d5 pump and run 2 parallel in this manner. Will see how a good clean out effects the flow first oh. If still not impressed, block as you linked, which seems a cheaper option, or another pump is on the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
Click to expand...

scroll down there is a explanation of parallel vs series that is what i wanted to show you


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> 80mm fan on the vrm, which makes a lot of noise.


Put the fan on a chassis fan header, and adjust Fan Xpert in AI Suite so that the fan only revs up after the cpu socket reaches 40 - 45C. That way, most of the time its quiet until you need it.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> scroll down there is a explanation of parallel vs series that is what i wanted to show you


Yup I'm with ya. Seems I got a few options and edging towards my initial thought after reading this, which is to just get some splitters. Actually I got 2x4 way splitters and 1 or 2 - 3 way.

pump to splitter... 1 out for a bleeding tube, leaves me with 2 outs... 1 out to ram>ram>mosfet / 1 out to cpu ... meet back at 3 or 4 way splitter and into rad BOOM! thats the battle plan

got 2 of these


and I think 2 of these...deffo 1 anyway (similar)


Will start it tomorrow....Wish me luck!

Just like this


----------



## Kalistoval

So I got me a shiney new Asus Direct CU II R9 290X and I wanna upgrade my current psu (Corsair CX750M) Ive Narrowed it down and am leaning towards these


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.microcenter.com/product/418825/RM_Series_1000_Watt_With_Flat_Black_Cables_and_Zero_RPM_Fan_Mode_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.microcenter.com/product/418823/RM_Series_Rm750_750_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply?ob=1





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.microcenter.com/product/399155/HX_Series_HX750_750_Watt_ATX_12V_Modular_Power_Supply





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.microcenter.com/product/399156/HX_Series_HX850_850_Watt_ATX_12V_Modular_Power_Supply



Is the AX series better than the HX, the HX better than the RM?.
btw im planning on going with a nxzt Kraken G10 for my 290x so I wanted to know if a h60i or similar would work better


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so i modded my case today.. it doesnt look very professional but since i havent modded a case in probably 10 years not too horrible... put in the stock amd fan to cool off the socket.. hopefully it performs well...


Get some rubber U-Channel. If might not look great now. Put some of that around the edges and it willo look 100x more pro! Trust me!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I have a Asus M5A97 EVO r2.0 + Fx8320.
> 
> I've using Intel till now, and i didnt had to worry about "Socket temp". I recently switched to AMD, and i hate this socket temp thing, have to put the 80mm fan on the vrm, which makes a lot of noise.
> 
> Is it worthed to switch to an i5 4670k + msi z87 G45 gaming? Or it is better to just upgrade my board?
> 
> Any good board that can cool the socket temp?


I'm gonna be honest. It isn't a hard choice. The Intel is probably going to be a bit better than the FX. Reason I am saying that is simply because the FX is older and really was released more as I5 3570K competition. I would say just get a beefier board. It will be A LOT cheaper then getting another Intel CPU + Mobo. You'll be looking at A LOT more money for maybe what will only be a few percent increase in performance. Besides the FX's are fun to play with! Get some good cooling for it. I would say Phantecs dual tower or Noctua NH-D14 for air. H220/320 for CLC. I dunno what people say about it as an air cooler. But the CoolerMaster V8GTS is a TRIPLE tower air cooler!?!?!







I wonder if that is any good?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I got me a shiney new Asus Direct CU II R9 290X and I wanna upgrade my current psu (Corsair CX750M) Ive Narrowed it down and am leaning towards these
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/418825/RM_Series_1000_Watt_With_Flat_Black_Cables_and_Zero_RPM_Fan_Mode_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/418823/RM_Series_Rm750_750_Watt_ATX_Modular_Power_Supply?ob=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/399155/HX_Series_HX750_750_Watt_ATX_12V_Modular_Power_Supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/399156/HX_Series_HX850_850_Watt_ATX_12V_Modular_Power_Supply
> 
> 
> 
> Is the AX series better than the HX, the HX better than the RM?.
> btw im planning on going with a nxzt Kraken G10 for my 290x so I wanted to know if a h60i or similar would work better


To be honest the Corsiar's from what I have learned from Shilka, are overpriced and sometimes dodge on quality. From what I have learned from him only the AX models are really worth it. And often you can get better AND cheaper options on the market. For me BE QUIET! Dark Power Pro R10 850w was better value than the Corsair units, and its a Seasonic platinum unit inside! So look at Be Quiet!, you might not be as lucky to get one for the price I got mine for. If not then DEFINITELY the CoolerMaster V series! They are most likely cheaper and they are also Seasonic Platinum inside!


----------



## austinmrs

What mobo? Sell this, and get which one? What worry me, is the socket temp (doesnt have to worry on intel). I dont want to have a fan on vrm.. I want a mobo that can keep thew socket temp cool.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What mobo? Sell this, and get which one? What worry me, is the socket temp (doesnt have to worry on intel). I dont want to have a fan on vrm.. I want a mobo that can keep thew socket temp cool.


Why don't you want a fan on the VRM's? It doesn't have to look ugly if thats what you are worried about? I just took the stock 70mm fan that comes with the stock cooler and painted it to match my blue theme.


Well depends on your pricepoints?

Budget: Asus M5A99X EVO
Mid: Asus M5A99FX PRO/ ASRock Extreme 4 (If you still get it?)
High: Asus 990FX Sabertooth R2.0/ AsRock Extreme 9/ Gigabyte 990FX-UD5
Ultra: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z/ Gigabyte 990FX-UD7


----------



## austinmrs

Im so surprised.

So as i said before, i "modded" my FD Midi R2, and put a hole on the pback panel, so i got a 120mm fan blowing air on the back of the socket. And i had the 80mm stock amd cooler fan blowing air on the top of the vrms.

So here are 2 tests on load, both with the 120mm fan on the back of the socket, but one of them without the VRM fan working.

With 120mm socket fan and VRM 80mm fan:



With 120mm socket fan and *NO* VRM 80mm fan:



Is this normal? Im so surprised, but so happy, i just removed the 80mm fan now, it maked so much noise, and for nothing, looks like..


----------



## Johan45

It looks good austin, I ended up running only the rear fan as well . That 10° spread between the socket and core is just about right.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It looks good austin, I ended up running only the rear fan as well . That 10° spread between the socket and core is just about right.


By your rig you have super high end am3+ board.. you still need a fan on the back of the socket?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> By your rig you have super high end am3+ board.. you still need a fan on the back of the socket?


need? Not really but why not? It will help some.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> By your rig you have super high end am3+ board.. you still need a fan on the back of the socket?


I'm going back to whe I first built my FX rig. I was using an M5A99FX pro R2 then and I found just the one on the back was enough. Even now I have a 140 fan on the back and 2x 90mm on the NB/VRM heatsink of the CHV-z. I am also benchmarking so every little bit helps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> scroll down there is a explanation of parallel vs series that is what i wanted to show you
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I'm with ya. Seems I got a few options and edging towards my initial thought after reading this, which is to just get some splitters. Actually I got 2x4 way splitters and 1 or 2 - 3 way.
> 
> pump to splitter... 1 out for a bleeding tube, leaves me with 2 outs... 1 out to ram>ram>mosfet / 1 out to cpu ... meet back at 3 or 4 way splitter and into rad BOOM! thats the battle plan
> 
> got 2 of these
> 
> 
> and I think 2 of these...deffo 1 anyway (similar)
> 
> 
> Will start it tomorrow....Wish me luck!
> 
> Just like this
Click to expand...

dont do that, pump > cpu> vrm > splitter > ram > splitter > res > pump
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> By your rig you have super high end am3+ board.. you still need a fan on the back of the socket?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going back to whe I first built my FX rig. I was using an M5A99FX pro R2 then and I found just the one on the back was enough. Even now I have a 140 fan on the back and 2x 90mm on the NB/VRM heatsink of the CHV-z. I am also benchmarking so every little bit helps
Click to expand...

with 8 cores it depends on the level of ocing i have never had a fan on the back, on the vrms i do


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont do that, pump > cpu> vrm > splitter > ram > splitter > res > pump
> with 8 cores it depends on the level of ocing i have never had a fan on the back, on the vrms i do


that? maybe pic isnt clear enough...
plan is for it to go pump > 4 way splitter > then follow green and blue lines

or you mean..dont do what i said (that) and do this
pump > cpu> vrm > splitter > ram > splitter > res > pump

?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont do that, pump > cpu> vrm > splitter > ram > splitter > res > pump
> with 8 cores it depends on the level of ocing i have never had a fan on the back, on the vrms i do
> 
> 
> 
> that? maybe pic isnt clear enough...
> plan is for it to go pump > 4 way splitter > then follow green and blue lines
> _*
> or you mean..dont do what i said (that) and do this
> pump > cpu> vrm > splitter > ram > splitter > res > pump
> *_
> ?
Click to expand...

you want the most flow in your cpu, the ram does not need a lot of flow, so splitting them is not important nor will it affect you in a negative way,

gpus are not as flow dependent either, but i would only use a splitter to put the gpus in parallel and only if needed


----------



## process

im with ya... and see what you mean. Would the splitter really restrict flow that much oh? Think it'd be easier to do as initially said.

will picture what you're saying a mo


----------



## austinmrs

I just wanted some u channel rubber to put on the 120mm hole. Its cheap on the mnpctech, but the delivery is very expensive. Like 1.99$ for the u channel rubber, and then $9.75 for the shipping!!


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you want the most flow in your cpu, the ram does not need a lot of flow, so splitting them is not important nor will it affect you in a negative way,
> 
> gpus are not as flow dependent either, but i would only use a splitter to put the gpus in parallel and only if needed


yup?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you want the most flow in your cpu, the ram does not need a lot of flow, so splitting them is not important nor will it affect you in a negative way,
> 
> gpus are not as flow dependent either, but i would only use a splitter to put the gpus in parallel and only if needed


you say like so would be better?

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/TREHRTJHRTJRWSJREHB.jpg.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I just wanted some u channel rubber to put on the 120mm hole. Its cheap on the mnpctech, but the delivery is very expensive. Like 1.99$ for the u channel rubber, and then $9.75 for the shipping!!


This is what I use http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998059

They line up with the screw holes and are available at most PC shops.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I would say Phantecs dual tower or Noctua NH-D14 for air. H220/320 for CLC. I dunno what people say about it as an air cooler. But the CoolerMaster V8GTS is a TRIPLE tower air cooler!?!?! kookoo.gif I wonder if that is any good?


Noiser, more money, and bulkier than the Noctua NH-D14 : http://www.ocfreaks.com/cooler-master-v8-gts-cpu-cooler-review/

Note that those guys dont seem to have a problem with running the 8150 at 79C.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I have a Asus M5A97 EVO r2.0 + Fx8320.
> 
> I've using Intel till now, and i didnt had to worry about "Socket temp". I recently switched to AMD, and i hate this socket temp thing, have to put the 80mm fan on the vrm, which makes a lot of noise.
> 
> Is it worthed to switch to an i5 4670k + msi z87 G45 gaming? Or it is better to just upgrade my board?
> 
> Any good board that can cool the socket temp?


ya know compairing the heat output of a 120w chip and a 75 watt chip is kinda silly..

you know the socket has a thermal limit 10* higher then the core?right? you still got 18~* headroom..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im so surprised.
> 
> So as i said before, i "modded" my FD Midi R2, and put a hole on the pback panel, so i got a 120mm fan blowing air on the back of the socket. And i had the 80mm stock amd cooler fan blowing air on the top of the vrms.
> 
> So here are 2 tests on load, both with the 120mm fan on the back of the socket, but one of them without the VRM fan working.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With 120mm socket fan and VRM 80mm fan:
> 
> 
> 
> With 120mm socket fan and *NO* VRM 80mm fan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Im so surprised, but so happy, i just removed the 80mm fan now, it maked so much noise, and for nothing, looks like..


Spend the money to get quiet fans and its not that big of a deal really.. also you shouldn't need VRM cooling @ that voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Noiser, more money, and bulkier than the Noctua NH-D14 : http://www.ocfreaks.com/cooler-master-v8-gts-cpu-cooler-review/
> 
> Note that those guys dont seem to have a problem with running the 8150 at 79C.


its way to flashy to actually work LOL


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> This is what I use http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998059


I like this one at the same price if you have to cover up a less than perfect circle : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999217


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Noiser, more money, and bulkier than the Noctua NH-D14 : http://www.ocfreaks.com/cooler-master-v8-gts-cpu-cooler-review/
> 
> Note that those guys dont seem to have a problem with running the 8150 at 79C.


If you take that as a socket temp, as there is no way they are running the Cores that hot with those coolers, They could still have a core temp of 69°C - which is still below the 70°C limit we have from AMD!


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> its way to flashy to actually work LOL


Yeah, for me the red leds would have to go, lol.








Quote:


> If you take that as a socket temp, as there is no way they are running the Cores that hot with those coolers, They could still have a core temp of 69°C - which is still below the 70°C limit we have from AMD!


True. Hopefully the core temps are even lower than 69C with those coolers at those voltages.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, for me the red leds would have to go, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. Hopefully the core temps are even lower than 69C with those coolers at those voltages.


I can't speak for the GTS model but I've used a CM V8 before and it's only marginally better than the Hyper 212.. It really isn't worth the $$


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can't speak for the GTS model but I've used a CM V8 before and it's only marginally better than the Hyper 212.. It really isn't worth the $$


V8 GTS is D14 class, go H220..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> V8 GTS is D14 class, go H220..


I've heard a lot of good about the H220

Now that I've went water I can't imagine being on air again for my main rigs


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've heard a lot of good about the H220
> 
> Now that I've went water I can't imagine being on air again for my main rigs


I aim to join this group of overclockers once Swiftech leach the H220X


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I aim to join this group of overclockers once Swiftech leach the H220X


You should check out some of the Water starter kits if you really wanna see some benefit. If you could fit a 3x120 rad somewhere you'd be all set.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so i modded my case today.. it doesnt look very professional but since i havent modded a case in probably 10 years not too horrible... put in the stock amd fan to cool off the socket.. hopefully it performs well...


What did you use to cut the hole?


----------



## cpmee

That looks like a jig saw cut to me. You could also use a dremel or a nibbler tool.


----------



## sgtgates

alright so hwmonitor and hwinfo isn't showing core temps only socket, used to, what happened? I solved this issue a long time ago just don't remember how. 8350 vish, Crosshair V Formula-Z. Win 8.1


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You should check out some of the Water starter kits if you really wanna see some benefit. If you could fit a 3x120 rad somewhere you'd be all set.


Well my budget isn't very large at this point. So I thought I may aswell go with the H220X and build up and slowly replace in the future, to a full custom loop when I change case.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> alright so hwmonitor and hwinfo isn't showing core temps only socket, used to, what happened? I solved this issue a long time ago just don't remember how. 8350 vish, Crosshair V Formula-Z. Win 8.1


Cpu0 will be core temps


----------



## eikichi

Install the hotfixes (patch) for the fx series in windows 7 is recommended? I see this review : http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-8-bulldozer-performance,3289-3.html , in much cases the performance is worse with the patch applied.
I have a 8320....
Should I install it?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You should check out some of the Water starter kits if you really wanna see some benefit. If you could fit a 3x120 rad somewhere you'd be all set.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my budget isn't very large at this point. So I thought I may aswell go with the H220X and build up and slowly replace in the future, to a full custom loop when I change case.
Click to expand...

Check out some of the starter XSPC Raystorm kits. I have the option with the 750 pump/res. Now thats a great little pump. Enough for two rads CPU and a GPU. If you are CAREFUL with your'e math like I have been (With some help from Martin over at Martin's Liquid Lab). I have worked out that with the right low restriction parts that I can get both my GPU's (parallel), 2 rads and my CPU under this little pump. But I won't have any more pressure headroom. If you can afford it though get a D5 option. A LOT more room for stuff with that.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> alright so hwmonitor and hwinfo isn't showing core temps only socket, used to, what happened? I solved this issue a long time ago just don't remember how. 8350 vish, Crosshair V Formula-Z. Win 8.1


Did you install the pro trial version??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Well my budget isn't very large at this point. So I thought I may aswell go with the H220X and build up and slowly replace in the future, to a full custom loop when I change case.


Keep your eyes on the classifides people sell good stuff all the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eikichi*
> 
> Install the hotfixes (patch) for the fx series in windows 7 is recommended? I see this review : http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/windows-8-bulldozer-performance,3289-3.html , in much cases the performance is worse with the patch applied.
> I have a 8320....
> Should I install it?


I never have and haven't noticed any illl effects from it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> What did you use to cut the hole?


i used a dremel im just not that proficient with it yet last time i cut a hole in a case i used a rotozip with metal bit.....still getting used to the dremel tool.. but it is nice and has alot of attachments


----------



## cinnamoncider

Upgraded from Phenom II x6 1055T to a FX 8350 last week.

Then I had a problem running Prime 95 - one or two cores fail within the few minutes after it start. Early on - I've suspected that the memory modules were the culprit, but as I've searched further on the internet - I found that I may be experiencing Voltage Drops or "Vdroop" on my motherboard(Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P). I then bumped the CPU voltage in my motherboard with +0.050V. Prime 95 - ran without any hitches after that









CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> im with ya... and see what you mean. Would the splitter really restrict flow that much oh? Think it'd be easier to do as initially said.
> 
> will picture what you're saying a mo


it isnt that the splitter reduces the flow, it is the ram blocks, by putting them in parallel you are allowing the flow to be split among them which allows overall loop flow to be more

looks like you have 2 ram blocks,
so cpu and vrm blocks receive full flow and each ram block gets 1/2 flow where as before the whole loop was getting full flow, but due to restrictions the flow was not as much,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> you say like so would be better?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/TREHRTJHRTJRWSJREHB.jpg.html


yes


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it isnt that the splitter reduces the flow, it is the ram blocks, by putting them in parallel you are allowing the flow to be split among them which allows overall loop flow to be more
> 
> looks like you have 2 ram blocks,
> so cpu and vrm blocks receive full flow and each ram block gets 1/2 flow where as before the whole loop was getting full flow, but due to restrictions the flow was not as much,
> yes


Mega', I never took a real good look at your rig before. Very nice work.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it isnt that the splitter reduces the flow, it is the ram blocks, by putting them in parallel you are allowing the flow to be split among them which allows overall loop flow to be more
> 
> looks like you have 2 ram blocks,
> so cpu and vrm blocks receive full flow and each ram block gets 1/2 flow where as before the whole loop was getting full flow, but due to restrictions the flow was not as much,
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Mega', I never took a real good look at your rig before. Very nice work.
Click to expand...

thanks, it has always been uggry ~ working on making it pretty, man it takes so much time, and cash.... but i am craving some eyefinity !


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Mega', I never took a real good look at your rig before. Very nice work.


i gotta agree..any more and it wouldnt fit comfortably in that case.. i must say you must have planned that out well to fit all that in







... i gotta work on my cable management seeing other peoples rigs makes me realize sometimes extentions are better than being cheap and running it across







I do hope you never have to remove the cmos battery though... is that two pumps in that setup in front of the psu?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Mega', I never took a real good look at your rig before. Very nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta agree..any more and it wouldnt fit comfortably in that case.. i must say you must have planned that out well to fit all that in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i gotta work on my cable management seeing other peoples rigs makes me realize sometimes extentions are better than being cheap and running it across
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope you never have to remove the cmos battery though... is that two pumps in that setup in front of the psu?
Click to expand...

that is my other case ( in my m8 now, it scares me how much i fit in that stryker, seriously it filled my m8 like nothing ) really just alotta practice, and trial and error. as for the wiring, i NEVER use any extensions, the exception is fan splitters, but i am going to try to make a PCB like in the aquaero 6 video






with hvac most of what you do is electrical, after you get to a few unit without a wiring diagram and you have to trace out every wire in the system, then re bundle them, it is easy

the key is really just zipties ! or other forms of them


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cinnamoncider*
> 
> Upgraded from Phenom II x6 1055T to a FX 8350 last week.
> 
> Then I had a problem running Prime 95 - one or two cores fail within the few minutes after it start. Early on - I've suspected that the memory modules were the culprit, but as I've searched further on the internet - I found that I may be experiencing Voltage Drops or "Vdroop" on my motherboard(Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P). I then bumped the CPU voltage in my motherboard with +0.050V. Prime 95 - ran without any hitches after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Validation


Glad you figured it out, now go and overclock that thing! 4.1ghz and you have an H220? You should be good for 5ghz! Even 4.7 should be easy. Welcome to OCN.

Agreed, Mega Man has a raw ass system. I think it's in pieces right now though no? Those photos in your rigbuilder are sweet and make me quite jealous... but I can't afford two more cards, 4 water blocks, a pump, a res and the three radiators I'd need to cool it, not to mention a new case to fit it all. I'd like to see the stuff that's in Mega's 3930k system, what cards he's using and how he cools it.

Sorry I'm on team blue now guys. I got love for Vishera. My board and cpu will be going to a good home, Azza Blue, even if all she uses it for is mining. I've tried to get her into games (Just Cause 2) but I guess it's not her thing.

The good thing I can say about AMD is that overclocking is MUCH easier and user friendly. You should see my new bios. Hundreds of options and I have no idea what most of them are. It's mind boggling. I'm hoping I can get far with just simple multiplier overclocking, and raising the voltage, because this Intel specific stuff is a nightmare. Some of it is a bit similar (Digi+VRM) but most is not. It's going to take me a year of reading ROG forums to figure it all out.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it isnt that the splitter reduces the flow, it is the ram blocks, by putting them in parallel you are allowing the flow to be split among them which allows overall loop flow to be more
> 
> looks like you have 2 ram blocks,
> so cpu and vrm blocks receive full flow and each ram block gets 1/2 flow where as before the whole loop was getting full flow, but due to restrictions the flow was not as much,
> yes


cooling scholar +

cheers meg


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you install the pro trial version??
> Keep your eyes on the classifides people sell good stuff all the time
> I never have and haven't noticed any illl effects from it.


Surely you have the patch which increases IBT performance?

I keep my eyes on the Classifieds but most stuff comes up in the US! - I have my old 1090T setup (CPU, Mobo, Ram) to sell - that would let me get an XSPC kit, but I need to get more rep to sell them! Keep lurking in the general AMD section to help as much as possible!


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it isnt that the splitter reduces the flow, it is the ram blocks, by putting them in parallel you are allowing the flow to be split among them which allows overall loop flow to be more
> 
> looks like you have 2 ram blocks,
> so cpu and vrm blocks receive full flow and each ram block gets 1/2 flow where as before the whole loop was getting full flow, but due to restrictions the flow was not as much,
> yes


Stripped down... left mosfet and ram blocks on board... had a blow in ram to make sure no blockage...seems fine. Repasted cup.. put a mock loop from res to cup to mosfet And back... seems fine. Gunna hose down rad and flush then put it all back. Can't for the life of me see any reason for the lack of previous flow. Power supply? Corsair 850TX running crossfire.. shouldn't affect performance of the d5, should it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it isnt that the splitter reduces the flow, it is the ram blocks, by putting them in parallel you are allowing the flow to be split among them which allows overall loop flow to be more
> 
> looks like you have 2 ram blocks,
> so cpu and vrm blocks receive full flow and each ram block gets 1/2 flow where as before the whole loop was getting full flow, but due to restrictions the flow was not as much,
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Stripped down... left mosfet and ram blocks on board... had a blow in ram to make sure no blockage...seems fine. Repasted cup.. put a mock loop from res to cup to mosfet And back... seems fine. Gunna hose down rad and flush then put it all back. Can't for the life of me see any reason for the lack of previous flow. Power supply? Corsair 850TX running crossfire.. shouldn't affect performance of the d5, should it.
Click to expand...

I dunno. Not an expert. But all those three way and 4 way splitters won't that just divide your flow like ALOT?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Stripped down... left mosfet and ram blocks on board... had a blow in ram to make sure no blockage...seems fine. Repasted cup.. put a mock loop from res to cup to mosfet And back... seems fine. Gunna hose down rad and flush then put it all back. Can't for the life of me see any reason for the lack of previous flow. Power supply? Corsair 850TX running crossfire.. shouldn't affect performance of the d5, should it.


Did you pull the CPU block apart as well? Like I said that'll be the first point of a blockage typically because of the plate forcing the water through the 0.5 mm grooves


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you pull the CPU block apart as well? Like I said that'll be the first point of a blockage typically because of the plate forcing the water through the 0.5 mm grooves


Didn't strip it...took it off to Repasted cup...gave it a blow.check and have ran a mock loop through it... seems ok. Just putting it all back together now, so will soon see.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Didn't strip it...took it off to Repasted cup...gave it a blow.check and have ran a mock loop through it... seems ok. Just putting it all back together now, so will soon see.


You really should have taken it apart while you had it out process. I don't know if you've seen thinside of a block but here is mine open










You see that plate with the slot sit perpendicular to the gorrves in the block. This forces water through th plate and into those tiny grooves. Every time I have had a blockage and take mine apart there is always some sort of lint or whatever that has that groove plugged. Even when you do take it apart you need to flush the input line since some of the crud will wash back into the tubing when you open the block.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You really should have taken it apart while you had it out process. I don't know if you've seen thinside of a block but here is mine open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see that plate with the slot sit perpendicular to the gorrves in the block. This forces water through th plate and into those tiny grooves. Every time I have had a blockage and take mine apart there is always some sort of lint or whatever that has that groove plugged. Even when you do take it apart you need to flush the input line since some of the crud will wash back into the tubing when you open the block.


DOH!!! Should have.. saying that the mock loop went through ok and now it's all pasted up and 3/4 tubed. My back is in half! I'm just gunna leave it for now and keep fingers crossed. If I still have the sane prob, I'll leave it for 2 months, back to UK, get some supplies and fix up


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Surely you have the patch which increases IBT performance?


If you mean the scheduler patch then no I don't use it either. I also don't use IBT as a stress test, for me it's not reliable enough, I'm still a P95 blend tester.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> DOH!!! Should have.. saying that the mock loop went through ok and now it's all pasted up and 3/4 tubed. My back is in half! I'm just gunna leave it for now and keep fingers crossed. If I still have the sane prob, I'll leave it for 2 months, back to UK, get some supplies and fix up


Well good luck hopefully it works out. I hear you about the back, you're starting to sound as old as me. Ha ha ha

But , for the first few months I had my loop I cleaned the block monthly, but I also was using a big cooler full of water and icepaks without a rad. So it was easily contaminated.


----------



## mrlance

So Yesterday I fiured I'd make the jump to the 9370 for the extra power TDP. Boy was I mistaken, lol! Just running at stock settings shot my temps so out of whack it was unbelievable. I had it hooked up to a Noctua nh-d14 with a 1000 watt power supply. So after utter failure in tweaking it correctly, I reinstalled my 8350, reapplied antec formula 7, and have been lucky enough to see much lower and more stable performance. I'm thinking this endeavor just to keep voltage regs to Auto( offset mode), overclock the FSB, keep the turbo core enabled to run 4600 stock, and 4900 turbo hopefully. Any thoughts?


----------



## Johan45

It may be worth exploring a steady clock at a lower voltage. I have a 9370 that will run 4.8 at 1.43v on a loop and 1.476 volts with an AIO. But I think you're going to find that CPU hard to tame with the Nochtua. The first thing I would do is upgrade the cooling.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you mean the scheduler patch then no I don't use it either. I also don't use IBT as a stress test, for me it's not reliable enough, I'm still a P95 blend tester.
> Well good luck hopefully it works out. I hear you about the back, you're starting to sound as old as me. Ha ha ha
> 
> But , for the first few months I had my loop I cleaned the block monthly, but I also was using a big cooler full of water and icepaks without a rad. So it was easily contaminated.


did it all and flow still sucked!!! From the res it was trickling... starting to think there's a prob with pump or installation....I stripped cpu block and it was fine... I've put my single pump on the left and used the left side in and out. After a little research I saw this



Dunno if it'll make a diff but deffo worth a go... at the mo I got it like this


----------



## Johan45

Not sure how that pump is set up without some research but from first glance it almost looked as if you had that Y spanning an inlet and outlet, basically going in a circle. Or am I way off base??


----------



## process

Well he's using both outs with the y splitter and 1 pump. I'm using just one in and 1 out. Gunna eat, go down the rd and get a y splitter. Pissed off!!!!


----------



## mrlance

Yeah, the funny thing is I just bought the Noctua, lol.


----------



## Moonless

What do you jabronis think about this? Close to stable? I think a bit more tweaking and another run with 10 passes under High or Very High IBT and it might be stable enough for me.







All I do is browse the web anyway. Another question is why my IBT AVX results look super funky I'm pretty sure they aren't supposed to look like that lol.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> What do you jabronis think about this? Close to stable? I think a bit more tweaking and another run with 10 passes under High or Very High IBT and it might be stable enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I do is browse the web anyway. Another question is why my IBT AVX results look super funky I'm pretty sure they aren't supposed to look like that lol.


Ibt negative values aren't stable, even though it says success pass.... try more v core until u get +3 through all passes


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Well he's using both outs with the y splitter and 1 pump. I'm using just one in and 1 out. Gunna eat, go down the rd and get a y splitter. Pissed off!!!!


I don't think the Y is going to fix the problem myself, either your pump isn't working correctly/ turned down or your system is plugged. I just checked your specs on that says up to 1500 LPH so ya something isn't right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Yeah, the funny thing is I just bought the Noctua, lol.


That's a bummer, you may want to consider downclocking a bit then.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Ibt negative values aren't stable, even though it says success pass.... try more v core until u get +3 through all passes


Thanks for the info will do.


----------



## austinmrs

Its +3 really needed? I got +2.11 all the time


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't think the Y is going to fix the problem myself, either your pump isn't working correctly/ turned down or your system is plugged. I just checked your specs on that says up to 1500 LPH so ya something isn't right.
> That's a bummer, you may want to consider downclocking a bit then.


Yeah I think I'll return the 9370, and keep tweaking my 8350 a bit more


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Yeah I think I'll return the 9370, and keep tweaking my 8350 a bit more


Ya you'll get a decent clock from the 8350 with the Nochtua without all the added headaches of trying to tame that 9370., you'd end up in the same place at the end of the day.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya you'll get a decent clock from the 8350 with the Nochtua without all the added headaches of trying to tame that 9370., you'd end up in the same place at the end of the day.


Haha that's exactly it! I think if I go for a max fsb then work the multiplier should be ok. I've heard something about leaving turbo on so it can run more efficient? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Johan45

That's up to you reall I never have mine on but to each their own. Turbo doesn't operate on all cores so it only clocks up under lightly threaded circumstances so it could be useful to a point. As long as it doesn't affect your stability it can give you a slight boost in day to day activities.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya you'll get a decent clock from the 8350 with the Nochtua without all the added headaches of trying to tame that 9370., you'd end up in the same place at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's exactly it! I think if I go for a max fsb then work the multiplier should be ok. I've heard something about leaving turbo on so it can run more efficient? Any thoughts on that?
Click to expand...

To be honest I don't think it will be worth the headache of trying to stabilize the two different clock speeds.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's up to you reall I never have mine on but to each their own. Turbo doesn't operate on all cores so it only clocks up under lightly threaded circumstances so it could be useful to a point. As long as it doesn't affect your stability it can give you a slight boost in day to day activities.


One thing I have notcied is running prime and Core temp, it seems the speed goes down instead of up. Same thing on Cpu-z, maybe t's the turbo core function?


----------



## Johan45

Well without more info it's hard to diagnose something like that but it sounds to me like the CPU or board is throttling the speed. What board do you have and temps you're getting would help.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> One thing I have notcied is running prime and Core temp, it seems the speed goes down instead of up. Same thing on Cpu-z, maybe t's the turbo core function?


Yeah, thats throttling. Somethings getting hot.


----------



## mrlance

that's what I thought, too, however it looks like it's been hovering in the 45-51 range load priming it according to HWinfo, looks like I got some more tweaking to do to be sure, lol


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well without more info it's hard to diagnose something like that but it sounds to me like the CPU or board is throttling the speed. What board do you have and temps you're getting would help.


Last time I primed it last night, was sitting anywhere from 46-52c on load, this is on an asus sabertooth 990 fx rev 2.0, volt setting are on auto offset mode, and oc tuner is at D.C.O.P( supposedly it auto adjusts mainboard settings for overclocking) and of course the Noctua NH-D14
The current oc setting is 2225x22( 225*23 Turbo) and everything else on auto


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well without more info it's hard to diagnose something like that but it sounds to me like the CPU or board is throttling the speed. What board do you have and temps you're getting would help.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I primed it last night, was sitting anywhere from 46-52c on load, this is on an asus sabertooth 990 fx rev 2.0, volt setting are on auto offset mode, and oc tuner is at D.C.O.P( supposedly it auto adjusts mainboard settings for overclocking) and of course the Noctua NH-D14
> The current oc setting is 2225x22( 225*23 Turbo) and everything else on auto
Click to expand...

Check power settings. Mainly HPC mode and APM. APM = off and HPC = On. Turn off all your power saviing features like C6 and CnQ when overclocking. This should get rid of any possible settings that could cause throttling issues when stress testing. Another thing to note is even if things are not getting THAT hot, VRM heatsink fans and backside socket fans also do help a lot. ONCE you are 100% convinced that your OC is stable and not throttling, then you can, if you choose to do so, re-enable CnQ and C6. But I would leave APM off and HPC on.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Its +3 really needed? I got +2.11 all the time


every time i get less then +3 something will always lock my computer up, be it the next day or a week later... It always happens without fail.

to the point if i don't see my usual result (+3.88 something) in the first run i stop it and tweak.

Also It is a good idea to do a warm up run especially if you just in bios, on Windows 7 Windows action center can mess with IBT a bit.

2 or 3 passes and they little flag icon should show up as active. stop the test and restart once you memory counter goes back to full.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> every time i get less then +3 something will always lock my computer up, be it the next day or a week later... It always happens without fail.
> 
> to the point if i don't see my usual result (+3.88 something) in the first run i stop it and tweak.
> 
> Also It is a good idea to do a warm up run especially if you just in bios, on Windows 7 Windows action center can mess with IBT a bit.
> 
> 2 or 3 passes and they little flag icon should show up as active. stop the test and restart once you memory counter goes back to full.


What do you mean? Do a stress test later on, and see what i get? If i dont get the 3.88+ should i up the voltage a bit?


----------



## austinmrs

Also, after overclock my fx8320 to 4.4Ghz, in Task Manager, the processor speed is always at 4.4Ghz, is that normal?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What do you mean? Do a stress test later on, and see what i get? If i dont get the 3.88+ should i up the voltage a bit?


3+

Crappy shop didn't have y splitters, so co me back and used the 2 out ports with a t splitter.... so much tubing and splitting going in its crazy... anyway same same... pump is poop. Took res pump out rdy for some scrutinizing tomoz. Gunna mock loop it, if ok I'll mock loop every hole it goes in.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Also, after overclock my fx8320 to 4.4Ghz, in Task Manager, the processor speed is always at 4.4Ghz, is that normal?


I believe if u have turbo disabled and set the multiplier, bus speed to a constant, then yes will stay at thy speed


----------



## austinmrs

So what can i do to make the speed turn down when it is not needed?

Or you all have it this way?


----------



## cpmee

Enable C'n'C and C6 in bios, and use offset voltages. Then youll run at around 1.6ghz and 1 volt at idle and your max overclock speed when needed. Its like a super turbo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What do you mean? Do a stress test later on, and see what i get? If i dont get the 3.88+ should i up the voltage a bit?


3.88+ it just what i get.

as long as it is above +3 your fine, i'm not sure what results everyone else is getting in the decimal portion.

If the results are under 3, i generaly need a fair amount of voltage, if it is above 3 (5-9) i tend to need small adjustments.

with negative results you always need more voltage.

LET ME STATE< THIS IS MY EXPERIENCE, NOT THE LAW


----------



## austinmrs

Why 2,11 isnt enough?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Why 2,11 isnt enough?


I always run into issues, maybe not that day, but within a week or so something will lock up my computer

it is usually Flash, sometimes a game (that had ran fine for the week but decided not to give a shi*)

If you are looking for a tried and true reasoning beyond what other members have posted, good luck...

I don't think anyone truely know what the results mean other then the developer.

its rule of thumbish without knowing whose thumb it actually is.

call it a tin foil hat if you like but seeing as it isn't just one person adhering to this thumb rule i doubt it will hold much wait.

what are your gflops and clocks with that 2.11 result?


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> One thing I have notcied is running prime and Core temp, it seems the speed goes down instead of up. Same thing on Cpu-z, maybe t's the turbo core function?


That's ultimately why I gave up on Turbo OCing. Under heavy load it always throttled. It was awesome in games that didn't slam the CPU because it'd run at the middle and top clock speeds, but if it got pushed it'd drop to the base clock speed, and throttle down past that due to what I'm guessing was either VRM heat issues or some sort of power consumption limit. I liked the dynamic nature of the design, but it wasn't worth fighting with.

I did find that I could run 2-4 Prime95 threads on custom at 6GB and it'd keep the clocks at the middle and top speeds, which'd give me a "light" stress test. It wouldn't heat up nearly as much, obviously, but that's the beauty of turbo OCing. It takes care of the heat problem by dynamically slowing down when it needs to. It tested the cores at the higher clock speeds they'll run at under moderate load, though, and that's the point.

Just wish I could have got the damned thing working steady under full load. Even sitting at the bottom clock would have been fine, but it kept dropping below it. Maybe I'll try again after I drop an 80mm behind my CPU socket and attach one or two to the VRM heatsink, but we'll see.


----------



## mrlance

That sounds interesting indeed. If it would obviously downclock to save on heat when priming, and over clock itself in moderate application, wouldn't that give you the best of both worlds in that scenario? I wonder if keeping it on, dissabling the APM, core c6 state, enabling HPC, and setting the digi to ultra High, if that could optimize the Turbo settings?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mainly HPC mode and APM. APM = off and HPC = On. Turn off all your power saviing features like C6


one or the other, you dont need both

either apm hpc both on or both off,

if both are on, you will only throttle if your socket hits 72c, with both off you wont throttle, ( speaking of asus boards only ) but you can reach your thermal limit 90c, so if you kill your chip it is your fault, with that said i have hit it several times with no ill effects


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> That sounds interesting indeed. If it would obviously downclock to save on heat when priming, and over clock itself in moderate application, wouldn't that give you the best of both worlds in that scenario? I wonder if keeping it on, dissabling the APM, core c6 state, enabling HPC, and setting the digi to ultra High, if that could optimize the Turbo settings?


You'd think so, but you'll run into the same issues with throttling you do if you're running a high-end graphics card with some form of boost - when it runs too hot or draws too much juice, it'll throttle hard, and you'll end up with a big drop in performance followed by a big snap back upward. While on paper you might get higher average FPS that way, your performance consistency will be terrible due to the fluctuations. Normal turbo variance probably wouldn't hurt you (much), but if you're running Prime95-level loads, you might see some of your CPU cores throttling down to a 7x multi - that'll hurt. That was my big issue with a 245MHz FSB. I'd get 4.3/4.55/4.65GHz clocks, but under very high load like that it'd throttle past the 4.3 to 1.6 and bounce that clock from core to core.

It'd probably be a lot less likely to throttle if you spent time fine tuning the voltages for each level of turbo, but I can't tweak them individually on my board. Not sure about others. Running auto offset voltages over volts the chip too much at every level of turbo, which makes it kick off too much heat. For example, running a 4/4.3/4.6 turbo my board set the 4GHz level at 1.4v. My chip runs 4.2GHz at 1.3375v just fine, so 1.4v is overkill.

I think I'll sit down tomorrow night and Prime out an offset voltage at which all the multipliers will be happy. Maybe that'd give me more consistent performance without the throttling problems.

As for turning APM off, it actually disabled the turbo boost functionality on my Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0. I could run Prime95 without throttling, but it also wouldn't go past the base clock. It was still listed as enabled in the BIOS, it just didn't work.

EDIT: I'll mess with APM again tomorrow, too. Now that I think about it, I've flashed a new BIOS to my motherboard since then, so maybe it'll work properly now.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mainly HPC mode and APM. APM = off and HPC = On. Turn off all your power saviing features like C6
> 
> 
> 
> one or the other, you dont need both
> 
> either apm hpc both on or both off,
> 
> if both are on, you will only throttle if your socket hits 72c, with both off you wont throttle, ( speaking of asus boards only ) but you can reach your thermal limit 90c, so if you kill your chip it is your fault, with that said i have hit it several times with no ill effects
Click to expand...

I was always under the impression that you want HPC mode on?


----------



## process

tried everything with this loop...and narrowed it down to either a defective pump or res... was gunna mock loop every hole, but didnt have enough distilled water and typically saudi shops shut on a friday. Resat pump on the other side, used both outlets...cleaned inner cpu, rad...im at my witts end and this place sucks for custom computer shops. Theres 1 custom shop that has only EK cooling products...doesnt even have Y splitters, or any splitters! Soooo annoyed!!!!! Think I'll leave it for now - get some distilled water and mock loop everything when I can be bothered.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was always under the impression that you want HPC mode on?


This may help you, and anyone else who's still a little confused at what APM Master Mode and HPC Mode actually are for / what their intended use it & how they will effect an OC or day to day running.

http://www.ronwoods.us/2014/02/what-does-amd-application-power.html

This helped me understand it a little better!


----------



## jason387

Guys how good is the liquid cooler that came with the FX 8350? I came across an offer for it for Rs 3,000(50$)- http://kolkata.quikr.com/AMD-Liquid-Cooler-Antec-Kuhler-920-W0QQAdIdZ161555540
What's the equivalent of it? I presently have a Hyper TX3 and intend on using that Water Cooler for my FX 6300. I called up the selling and he still has it. Is tghis product worth for the money? What kind of an overclock will it give me?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> This may help you, and anyone else who's still a little confused at what APM Master Mode and HPC Mode actually are for / what their intended use it & how they will effect an OC or day to day running.
> 
> http://www.ronwoods.us/2014/02/what-does-amd-application-power.html
> 
> This helped me understand it a little better!


That writer did a poor job. Looked like he speculated more than he knew. Take with a grain of salt. APM in conjuction with Turbo will throttle solely based on TDP of the CPU and Socket, it is easy to test. My VRMs have heat sink and a CPU fan @100% so I guarantee there is no VRM heat issue and even with that the CPU clocks will jump and dance around immediately upon stressing. Hence I don't use Turbo on my PC ( apparently no APM disable on my board so I guess the Turbo is the APM on/off feature). HPC allows for Idle clocks and Max clocks when load is present. Think of it this way: it adjust Your CPU to run 2 clocks only, idle and max. It is an easy way to circumvent the turbo/APM feature Although if not using turbo /APM then HPC is pointless and therefore un-needed.


----------



## jason387

Guys how good is the liquid cooler that came with the FX 8350? I came across an offer for it for Rs 3,000(50$)- http://kolkata.quikr.com/AMD-Liquid-Cooler-Antec-Kuhler-920-W0QQAdIdZ161555540
What's the equivalent of it? I presently have a Hyper TX3 and intend on using that Water Cooler for my FX 6300. I called up the selling and he still has it. Is tghis product worth for the money? What kind of an overclock will it give me?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys how good is the liquid cooler that came with the FX 8350? I came across an offer for it for Rs 3,000(50$)- http://kolkata.quikr.com/AMD-Liquid-Cooler-Antec-Kuhler-920-W0QQAdIdZ161555540
> What's the equivalent of it? I presently have a Hyper TX3 and intend on using that Water Cooler for my FX 6300. I called up the selling and he still has it. Is tghis product worth for the money? What kind of an overclock will it give me?


Weird, Double post around mine?

Anyway, Id say it is inbetween a H55 (mine) and an H80, though closer to the H80 from the looks of it.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That writer did a poor job. Looked like he speculated more than he knew. Take with a grain of salt. APM in conjuction with Turbo will throttle solely based on TDP of the CPU and Socket, it is easy to test. My VRMs have heat sink and a CPU fan @100% so I guarantee there is no VRM heat issue and even with that the CPU clocks will jump and dance around immediately upon stressing. Hence I don't use Turbo on my PC ( apparently no APM disable on my board so I guess the Turbo is the APM on/off feature). HPC allows for Idle clocks and Max clocks when load is present. Think of it this way: it adjust Your CPU to run 2 clocks only, idle and max. It is an easy way to circumvent the turbo/APM feature Although if not using turbo /APM then HPC is pointless and therefore un-needed.


Sorry if I'm not reading your post correctly, but he said pretty much what you've written here. It was more a point to help people understand what those features are intended for. Rather than as it seems always present, 'DO THIS, JUST BECAUSE'


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys how good is the liquid cooler that came with the FX 8350? I came across an offer for it for Rs 3,000(50$)- http://kolkata.quikr.com/AMD-Liquid-Cooler-Antec-Kuhler-920-W0QQAdIdZ161555540
> What's the equivalent of it? I presently have a Hyper TX3 and intend on using that Water Cooler for my FX 6300. I called up the selling and he still has it. Is tghis product worth for the money? What kind of an overclock will it give me?


Have a look on Frosty Tech here's a quote from their review:
Quote:


> From what we can tell, this unit is a modified version of the 130W TDP rated, Asetek 570LC liquid cooler.


Source


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys how good is the liquid cooler that came with the FX 8350? I came across an offer for it for Rs 3,000(50$)- http://kolkata.quikr.com/AMD-Liquid-Cooler-Antec-Kuhler-920-W0QQAdIdZ161555540
> What's the equivalent of it? I presently have a Hyper TX3 and intend on using that Water Cooler for my FX 6300. I called up the selling and he still has it. Is tghis product worth for the money? What kind of an overclock will it give me?


Equivalent of that is Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro, Water 3.0 Pro. Corsair H80, H70,H75. In this case it will probably net you a maximum oveclock of around the 4.8GHz mark.


----------



## jason387

So it should allow me to use at least a vcore of 1.45v??? Don't think my mobo would push past 4.8Ghz anyway. Is it worth 50$?? Its been used for a year or so. Will it fit in my case??


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Sorry if I'm not reading your post correctly, but he said pretty much what you've written here. It was more a point to help people understand what those features are intended for. Rather than as it seems always present, 'DO THIS, JUST BECAUSE'


he stated throttling was due to VRMs not APM/Turbo hence my post about what it did on mine. Really nothing he said all inclusive, more about intended usage rather than actual real world implications.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> So it should allow me to use at least a vcore of 1.45v??? Don't think my mobo would push past 4.8Ghz anyway. Is it worth 50$?? Its been used for a year or so. Will it fit in my case??


mine was $50 that one is better. Got my 8core to stable 4.6ghz easy in warm ambients and that is with h55 worse than your link


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys how good is the liquid cooler that came with the FX 8350? I came across an offer for it for Rs 3,000(50$)- http://kolkata.quikr.com/AMD-Liquid-Cooler-Antec-Kuhler-920-W0QQAdIdZ161555540
> What's the equivalent of it? I presently have a Hyper TX3 and intend on using that Water Cooler for my FX 6300. I called up the selling and he still has it. Is tghis product worth for the money? What kind of an overclock will it give me?


Had it.. and its ok. Google antec khuler usb problems. I had them and it was a pain. Also the rad is wide and if you plan on having it at the rear, it'll probably cover your vrms and heat them up. But yes, its ok...I was able to hit around 4.7ghz with it


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> he stated throttling was due to VRMs not APM/Turbo hence my post about what it did on mine. Really nothing he said all inclusive, more about intended usage rather than actual real world implications.


He actually says that APM caused Throttling due to enforcing the TDP. This is the same as AMD state on their official Scorpius Platform Tuning Guide - He also explains what HPC mode does and where it actually gives a benefit.

Don't mean to argue, but there is some information to be gained from his guide, which matches up with AMDs own documentation.

Edit: proof read ^^


----------



## gertruude

For all decent hardworking saberkitties everywhere

there's a new bios out improving stability










SABERTOOTH-990FX-R20-ASUS-2301.zip 3183k .zip file


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> For all decent hardworking saberkitties everywhere
> 
> there's a new bios out improving stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SABERTOOTH-990FX-R20-ASUS-2301.zip 3183k .zip file


Want improove stability bios for 990FX PRO R 2.0


----------



## X-Alt

Want shleep fix on Crosshair V-Z, even though I don't use it!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Had it.. and its ok. Google antec khuler usb problems. I had them and it was a pain. Also the rad is wide and if you plan on having it at the rear, it'll probably cover your vrms and heat them up. But yes, its ok...I was able to hit around 4.7ghz with it


Oh. Damn, heat up the vrms. Now that would be a bad idea as I'm using a 4+1 phase mobo. My case is the Cooler Master Elite 335.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> For all decent hardworking saberkitties everywhere
> 
> there's a new bios out improving stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SABERTOOTH-990FX-R20-ASUS-2301.zip 3183k .zip file


Whoop - I'm really glad that I was lazy and when someone suggested re-flashing my bios to fix my HWinfo issue - I DIDN'T! - 'two birds one stone' now


----------



## austinmrs

here is my test.

The results should really be 3+?


----------



## Narinik

Hey guys, sorry to interject, but is there a massive difference between the 8320 and 8350? I plan on running the 8350 stock for a while till i can get the time/knowledge to oc it.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narinik*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry to interject, but is there a massive difference between the 8320 and 8350? I plan on running the 8350 stock for a while till i can get the time/knowledge to oc it.


The only difference is that the 8350 is binned as a higher clocking chip. So theoretically you 'could' achieve a higher OC on an 8350 - I purchased 2x 83*20*s at Christmas time, Both are running at 4.4Ghz 1.3V with ease. I've not pushed much higher due to only having a couple Xigmatek Aegirs cooling them. But still I sit at 52-55°C on the cores - 65° socket.

If you haven't purchased the FX yet, just weigh it up, if you can afford the extra $$ for a chance of a higher OC then go for it, if not don't! Unless looking to set really high OCs i'm pretty sure most people won't see much difference.
N.B: Some have speculated that there is less chance of getting a 'high' clocking 8350, as the 'best binned' chips are being pulled for the FX-9XXX chips. But I believe this is just speculation - not proven!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> here is my test.
> 
> The results should really be 3+?


All I can offer from my own experience is that usually results are 3.XXXXX - can you try it with the 'Very High' preset?

Then, if that gives the same results - bump your Vcore up one or two notches. You still have plenty of headroom temperatures wise peak core was just under 49°C - thermal limit is 70°C.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> All I can offer from my own experience is that usually results are 3.XXXXX - can you try it with the 'Very High' preset?
> 
> Then, if that gives the same results - bump your Vcore up one or two notches. You still have plenty of headroom temperatures wise peak core was just under 49°C - thermal limit is 70°C.


I can only agree... I got some whacked out scoring when my memory was giving me fits as well. CPU voltage too low was always a -1.xx result... But memory for me was any other number other than 3.xx...


----------



## austinmrs

Well it isnt the memory. Im running them on 1600 (they are 1333). Already tried to put them on 1333, same result.

Changed vcore from 1.35625 to 1.38250 and still 2.9 results.

Also changed the LLC from high to ultra high, still the same. Tried to increade CPU/NB Voltage from 1.2 to 1.3V, still the same.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well it isnt the memory. Im running them on 1600 (they are 1333). Already tried to put them on 1333, same result.
> 
> Changed vcore from 1.35625 to 1.38250 and still 2.9 results.
> 
> Also changed the LLC from high to ultra high, still the same. Tried to increade CPU/NB Voltage from 1.2 to 1.3V, still the same.


Ahh, I figured it out... Your using "Custom" @ 3gb memory usage in that last post... I tried it on my rig and guess what:



I think we all stick to Very hard or one of the presets is why we are used to 3.xx numbers.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Ahh, I figured it out... Your using "Custom" @ 3gb memory usage in that last post... I tried it on my rig and guess what:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all stick to Very hard or one of the presets is why we are used to 3.xx numbers.


Glad that my brain noticed it also - if you look - I asked you to use the Very High, and see if it fixed the issue!

1/2 a Rep each Goat?









Also @austinmrs - can I ask why you were using 3Gb for the test?


----------



## austinmrs

Cause i only got 4GB of memmory










So the max i can use is 3000 mb to test.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well it isnt the memory. Im running them on 1600 (they are 1333). Already tried to put them on 1333, same result.
> 
> Changed vcore from 1.35625 to 1.38250 and still 2.9 results.
> 
> Also changed the LLC from high to ultra high, still the same. Tried to increade CPU/NB Voltage from 1.2 to 1.3V, still the same.


you shouldn't need over stock voltage for your CPU/NB you are running slower speed ram. you honestly don't really need to touch this until 2133+

lets try something.

Set vcore to 1.4 and re run.

set to Very high, (<---important) Different setting run differnt FFT sets IIRC

Unless you have greater then 8gb of ram you don't really need to touch custom.

post screen shots of IBT + HWINFO with core clocks(have minimum tab available) as well as Vcore voltages and cpu0 temps.

EDIT: ugh why only 4gb :/... At work right now i can run a few passes when i get home @ 2gb (high setting)


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you shouldn't need over stock voltage for your CPU/NB you are running slower speed ram. you honestly don't really need to touch this until 2133+
> 
> lets try something.
> 
> Set vcore to 1.4 and re run.
> 
> set to Very high, (<---important) Different setting run differnt FFT sets IIRC
> 
> Unless you have greater then 8gb of ram you don't really need to touch custom.
> 
> post screen shots of IBT + HWINFO with core clocks(have minimum tab available) as well as Vcore voltages and cpu0 temps.
> 
> EDIT: ugh why only 4gb :/... At work right now i can run a few passes when i get home @ 2gb (high setting)


Run at 2048MB (High):


----------



## ?Dirty?

hi guys i just got a new 8350, and asoon as i installed hwmonitor(just shows package not core temps) says its idling at 11c, which seems very low for an h100, maybe bad program/ sensor ? also just put in a 780 , reset any old overclock on cpu. i believe its running Cool'quite , but cant find in bios to conform


----------



## austinmrs

So since i only have 4GB of ram, if the test pass several times on high, with 3+ Results, im fine?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *?Dirty?*
> 
> hi guys i just got a new 8350, and asoon as i installed hwmonitor(just shows package not core temps) says its idling at 11c, which seems very low for an h100, maybe bad program/ sensor ? also just put in a 780 , reset any old overclock on cpu. i believe its running Cool'quite , but cant find in bios to conform


AMD sensors are not accurate at idle. Instead of measuring actual temperatures it works out the temperatures based on some sort of algorithm AMD made. The closer the CPU gets to TJ MAX the more accurate the displayed temperature readings become. My 8350 idles at 9C on water when my ambients are about 20C. No I don't think so.


----------



## austinmrs

Here are my results, 4.5Ghz, at 1.38125Vcore.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Here are my results, 4.5Ghz, at 1.38125Vcore.


Now, get some decent RAM and a mobo that won't explode!


----------



## Vencenzo

Austinmrs, link me your exact ram. I use pretty much all g.skill and haven't ran into any that won't run at 1866 or greater with proper timings/voltage. The 6 year old pi 1600/6 sticks will push 2500/10.


----------



## austinmrs

1600 Mhz for the ram is fine for me.

Sometimes the test is sucesseful, but sometimes, even if the test run to the end, and the Results are all the same, if give me some UAC error, even though i got UAC off..


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 1600 Mhz for the ram is fine for me.
> 
> Sometimes the test is sucesseful, but sometimes, even if the test run to the end, and the Results are all the same, if give me some UAC error, even though i got UAC off..


Strange, yet I've heard that before. Run IBT exe as admin.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Strange, yet I've heard that before. Run IBT exe as admin.


I always do that, and it still hapens sometimes, i dont know why..


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I always do that, and it still hapens sometimes, i dont know why..


Win 7 compatibility mode too!


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Win 7 compatibility mode too!


But im running Windows 8.1..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> But im running Windows 8.1..


Not all programs are coded to work with 8.1 yet. compatibility mode allows you to run without issue.

for example only about 5% of the software my company uses works properly on 8.1 or is even supported on 8.1(can't honestly think of anything outside the adobe and office suite), even tho W8 insists on upgrading you (unless you disable the store)


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Question... An FX9590 that does 5.120Ghz on 1.548v 24/7, is that actually a good golden chip, or just normal? It's also stable on 1.488 but it only passes benchmarks like Cinebench and 3Dmark.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Question... An FX9590 that does 5.120Ghz on 1.548v 24/7, is that actually a good golden chip, or just normal? It's also stable on 1.488 but it only passes benchmarks like Cinebench and 3Dmark.


Pretty damn good but not golden. In my personal terms I call that silver. But you will have to check with the experts on that one.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Question... An FX9590 that does 5.120Ghz on 1.548v 24/7, is that actually a good golden chip, or just normal? It's also stable on 1.488 but it only passes benchmarks like Cinebench and 3Dmark.


Na, i'd say thats par for the course their VID isn't much lower then that is it?


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Na, i'd say thats par for the course their VID isn't much lower then that is it?


The VID IS 1.537v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> The VID IS 1.537v


ya I would say par for course, if not considered good. however IMHO falls short of golden.

your doing 120 mhz over what the turbo core would do with just a touch more voltage.

you will likely be able to tweak and prolly clock it a little faster on not much more voltage.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Na, i'd say thats par for the course their VID isn't much lower then that is it?
> 
> 
> 
> The VID IS 1.537v
Click to expand...

Well we have all seen guys running 1.6v+ 24/7. So why not go balls to the walls on volts and see where the chip takes you. Then come back to us with results!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> The VID IS 1.537v


That's the norm for the 9xxx, a few are around1.5 but most are in your range. You've got a good chip there but cinebench isn't really a good marker I can pass at 5077 with my 9370 on 1.368v but it's no where near being a stable clock.


----------



## austinmrs

Running the test, with 4.5Ghz, i got core temp max of 54ºC and socket temp max of 65ºC.

Is that good for 24/7?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Running the test, with 4.5Ghz, i got core temp max of 54ºC and socket temp max of 65ºC.
> 
> Is that good for 24/7?


Sure..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Running the test, with 4.5Ghz, i got core temp max of 54ºC and socket temp max of 65ºC.
> 
> Is that good for 24/7?


how long have you ran the test? i assume you mean IBT

how long do you game for ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Sure..


it likely is too much for 24/7

without asking anything and just saying sure is boarder line bad advice...


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> You'd think so, but you'll run into the same issues with throttling you do if you're running a high-end graphics card with some form of boost - when it runs too hot or draws too much juice, it'll throttle hard, and you'll end up with a big drop in performance followed by a big snap back upward. While on paper you might get higher average FPS that way, your performance consistency will be terrible due to the fluctuations. Normal turbo variance probably wouldn't hurt you (much), but if you're running Prime95-level loads, you might see some of your CPU cores throttling down to a 7x multi - that'll hurt. That was my big issue with a 245MHz FSB. I'd get 4.3/4.55/4.65GHz clocks, but under very high load like that it'd throttle past the 4.3 to 1.6 and bounce that clock from core to core.
> 
> It'd probably be a lot less likely to throttle if you spent time fine tuning the voltages for each level of turbo, but I can't tweak them individually on my board. Not sure about others. Running auto offset voltages over volts the chip too much at every level of turbo, which makes it kick off too much heat. For example, running a 4/4.3/4.6 turbo my board set the 4GHz level at 1.4v. My chip runs 4.2GHz at 1.3375v just fine, so 1.4v is overkill.
> 
> I think I'll sit down tomorrow night and Prime out an offset voltage at which all the multipliers will be happy. Maybe that'd give me more consistent performance without the throttling problems.
> 
> As for turning APM off, it actually disabled the turbo boost functionality on my Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0. I could run Prime95 without throttling, but it also wouldn't go past the base clock. It was still listed as enabled in the BIOS, it just didn't work.
> 
> EDIT: I'll mess with APM again tomorrow, too. Now that I think about it, I've flashed a new BIOS to my motherboard since then, so maybe it'll work properly now.


You actually were definitely right about that. I benchmarked running turbo enabled, and the score was lower than I usually thought
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Sure..


Best..... comment........ EVER!!! lol


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It may be worth exploring a steady clock at a lower voltage. I have a 9370 that will run 4.8 at 1.43v on a loop and 1.476 volts with an AIO. But I think you're going to find that CPU hard to tame with the Nochtua. The first thing I would do is upgrade the cooling.


Now here's another thought, whatabout this build setup utilizing the 9370 with a corsair H100i? Maybe I'll keep it, lol I can't decide yet to save my life


----------



## Nisrock7863

Doing a little more tinkering with turbo with fixed offset voltages of just one step above stock with Ultra High LLC, and it runs cooler and with more stable clock speeds. I'm Priming 245 base right now with multipliers of 17.5, 18.5, and 19. Running four threads it's almost rock solid at 4.55GHz, but it has throttled one core below the 4.3GHz minimum clock I defined, so I'm not sure I'd call it a success. It'd be a great way to get some free speed in lightly threaded apps if it didn't throttle below the lowest multiplier like that.

My guess is that APM features some sort of overall power throttle. I tried disabling it again and the lowest clock (4.3GHz) stayed in effect, but it didn't throttle below that. Turbo didn't work anymore, but the point was to see if the throttling would stop, and it did. With it on, eight threads of small or large FFTs would throttle below 4.3 regularly.

It's a pity that they hamstrung turbo by design like that. It'd be an awesome way to scale an overclock dynamically. I might still use it for gaming since that doesn't really hammer the CPU anywhere near Prime95 level, but that's the limit to its usefulness. Even then it's unreliable at best.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the throttling with APM on wasn't due to temps brought on by the higher turbo clocks - the instant I turned on eight threads of large or small FFTs it dropped to 4.3 and started throttling below that on random cores. Nothing had time to warm up.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Doing a little more tinkering with turbo with fixed offset voltages of just one step above stock with Ultra High LLC, and it runs cooler and with more stable clock speeds. I'm Priming 245 base right now with multipliers of 17.5, 18.5, and 19. Running four threads it's almost rock solid at 4.55GHz, but it has throttled one core below the 4.3GHz minimum clock I defined, so I'm not sure I'd call it a success. It'd be a great way to get some free speed in lightly threaded apps if it didn't throttle below the lowest multiplier like that.
> 
> My guess is that APM features some sort of overall power throttle. I tried disabling it again and the lowest clock (4.3GHz) stayed in effect, but it didn't throttle below that. Turbo didn't work anymore, but the point was to see if the throttling would stop, and it did. With it on, eight threads of small or large FFTs would throttle below 4.3 regularly.
> 
> It's a pity that they hamstrung turbo by design like that. It'd be an awesome way to scale an overclock dynamically. I might still use it for gaming since that doesn't really hammer the CPU anywhere near Prime95 level, but that's the limit to its usefulness. Even then it's unreliable at best.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that the throttling with APM on wasn't due to temps brought on by the higher turbo clocks - the instant I turned on eight threads of large or small FFTs it dropped to 4.3 and started throttling below that on random cores. Nothing had time to warm up.


I personally tried overclocking with turbo enabled and ran some benchs afterwards. what I've noticed is turning off turbo core and upping the fsb/ multiplier to a decent level has resulted in more stable performance this route. I think my max settings before tweaking to much voltage is somewhere around 224*21 with 2400 transport and 2900 hypertransport or something like that. But I'm still tweaking and hoping for at least a 4.8 clock. this is my 8350 btw, still haven't decided towards the 9370 yet, lol


----------



## seanpatrick

Hey all, I just purchased an 8320 to switch things up over my Intel build and have been doing some over clocking on it. I'm using a sabertooth 990Fx r2.0 and the latest bios. Unfortunate my chip came stock at 1.4v.. And anything over 1.43 gets a little too hot for me 212 evo. Most others have a much lower stock voltage, did I just get a poor chip? Cheers!


----------



## Mega Man

turn off turbo and reboot


----------



## Nisrock7863

Yeah, and I'm weird about consistent performance. I like the potential of turbo OCing, but I'm not sure it's worth the variability. Admittedly, most games don't tax my CPU too much, so I'd probably never see throttling in normal use, but I don't like that it exists as a possibility. I might play BF3 for a few hours (I don't play BF4 anymore...netcode!) and see if it ever dips below 4.3.

If only it didn't throttle below the lowest multiplier under heavy load. Oh well.

As for the 9370...I'd send it back, but that's just me. Then again, I'm cheap, and those things aren't.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well we have all seen guys running 1.6v+ 24/7. So why not go balls to the walls on volts and see where the chip takes you. Then come back to us with results!


Well i have done 1.64v as well, and thats a easy 5.212Ghz stable. Well, temps are still under 55C on 1.6v+ when you're on water








I will post some results soon, but 1.6v+ for stable 5.2Ghz is not really golden tough, because i have seen some gentlemans doing 5.2Ghz on 1.512v (not sure they are 24/7 stable). I can pass all benchmarks on 5.2Ghz on 1.526v, literally all benchmarks, but once i play BF4 it's like a timebomb. Seems like BF4 needs 1.6v+ for 5.2Ghz while 5.120Ghz is rock solid on just 1.548v. This chip is really crazy 5.1ghz only needs 1.54v but 5.2 needs 1.6v+....


----------



## jason387

I just bought the AMD Liquid Cooler used for 50$. Here's a pic-


Just a couple of few questions before I install it.

1) I want to setup a push and pull configuration. So which fan should be facing the radiator and which should be away from it?
2) The seller mentioned that I would need to download some driver for it which can be downloaded online and to get the software for the Antec Kuhler 920. So where can I get this from?
3) Seller mentioned that I need to plug the wore attached to the radiator into a usb on the mobo? I don't quite understand that. I have the GA 78LMT USB3 Rev 5.0 mobo. so can someone help me with that?
4) Seller also mentioned that I would need the stock back plate of my mobo to install the cooler. So does my mobo have a back plate?
Please do help me.


----------



## diggiddi

1.look at side of fan it should have arrow showing rotation and airflow if not spin it with hand and see which direction air is blowing(or plug it in)
2.antec.com for software
3.plug into usb header on mobo iirc
4.I believe you need the backplate that comes with the kit not the motherboard backplate at least my 620 does, pics are on antec site


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 1.look at side of fan it should have arrow showing rotation and airflow if not spin it with hand and see which direction air is blowing(or plug it in)
> 2.antec.com for software
> 3.plug into usb header on mobo iirc
> 4.I believe you need the backplate that comes with the kit not the motherboard backplate at least my 620 does, pics are on antec site


I just uploaded a pic of whatever I got with it. Am I missing something?

Both fans have two arrows on the right side. An arrow going upwards and an arrow pointing to the right. So what goes infront of the radiator and which fan goes at the back of it screwed onto the case. This is my first time working with liquid cooling. Downloaded the antec 920 software from the site.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 1.look at side of fan it should have arrow showing rotation and airflow if not spin it with hand and see which direction air is blowing(or plug it in)
> 2.antec.com for software
> 3.plug into usb header on mobo iirc
> 4.I believe you need the backplate that comes with the kit not the motherboard backplate at least my 620 does, pics are on antec site
> 
> 
> 
> I just uploaded a pic of whatever I got with it. Am I missing something?
> 
> Both fans have two arrows on the right side. An arrow going upwards and an arrow pointing to the right. So what goes infront of the radiator and which fan goes at the back of it screwed onto the case. This is my first time working with liquid cooling. Downloaded the antec 920 software from the site.
Click to expand...

The backplate is the retention plate on the back of the motherboard.

It's the black thing:


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The backplate is the retention plate on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> It's the black thing:


Awesome. Do all mobo's have one?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Awesome. Do all mobo's have one?


comes with the cooler


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> comes with the cooler


I posted a screenshot of what I got in the box on the previous page and I saw a unboxing of it on youtube. Looks lie I got everything that it comes with.


----------



## process

before you take off your fan and remove the cpu, I would check the back of the mb and see if you have a backplate that would look to fit the cooler mount


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Running the test, with 4.5Ghz, i got core temp max of 54ºC and socket temp max of 65ºC.
> 
> Is that good for 24/7?
> 
> 
> 
> how long have you ran the test? i assume you mean IBT
> 
> how long do you game for ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Sure..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it likely is too much for 24/7
> 
> without asking anything and just saying sure is boarder line bad advice...
Click to expand...

NO that is actually fine temperatures. Max core is 70C and socket is allowed to reach 80C in most cases so he is perfectly fine for 24/7.


----------



## pnkrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I posted a screenshot of what I got in the box on the previous page and I saw a unboxing of it on youtube. Looks lie I got everything that it comes with.


Your MB, just as mine, has a backplate like was pictured.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


Being as you have the TX3 cooler, going by your sig, you would have used the stock heatsink bracket to mount it. Unless I'm mistaken, been a little while since I've looked into the TX3.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The backplate is the retention plate on the back of the motherboard.
> 
> It's the black thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do all mobo's have one?
Click to expand...

All AMD ones do, yes. In fact, a lot of coolers including some aftermarket CPU blocks will use the stock backplate since it's there and it hasn't changed in years. I have my 380A mounted with my stock backplate.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 1.look at side of fan it should have arrow showing rotation and airflow if not spin it with hand and see which direction air is blowing(or plug it in)
> 2.antec.com for software
> 3.plug into usb header on mobo iirc
> 4.I believe you need the backplate that comes with the kit not the motherboard backplate at least my 620 does, pics are on antec site
> 
> 
> 
> I just uploaded a pic of whatever I got with it. Am I missing something?
> 
> Both fans have two arrows on the right side. An arrow going upwards and an arrow pointing to the right. So what goes infront of the radiator and which fan goes at the back of it screwed onto the case. This is my first time working with liquid cooling. Downloaded the antec 920 software from the site.
Click to expand...

Backplate that comes with the MOBO will work. I used the stock back plate with my Water 2.0 Pro which is basically an identical unit to that. The back plate if you dont know is the plate on the back of your motherboard around the socket area that allows you to screw in CPU coolers. When it comes to your fans. The push fan will have the support struts for the fan hub facing TOWARDS the inner of the radiator. The pull fan will have the support struts facing AWAY from the radiator. The two arrows on the fan indicate 1. direction of airflow and 2. direction of rotation of the impeller.


----------



## jason387

Guys I managed to get it installed with a little difficulty but it was totally worth it. Will be overclocking now







. Oh and I'll be using the software for the Antec Kuhler 920 for controlling my Water Cooler


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Now, get some decent RAM and a mobo that won't explode!


I have the same mobo, it is more than fine for 4.5Ghz on an FX-83x0 really.


----------



## jason387

Ever since I installed the Liquid Cooler my case temps have gone up by almost 10c. They have increased from 39c-47c. What the heck is happening? Here's a pic. Everything is so stuffed up. How do I make sure that my Liquid Cooler is Working as I bought a used one? How do i check if the pump is working?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Ever since I installed the Liquid Cooler my case temps have gone up by almost 10c. They have increased from 39c-47c. What the heck is happening? Here's a pic. Everything is so stuffed up. How do I make sure that my Liquid Cooler is Working as I bought a used one? How do i check if the pump is working?


You should look at buying a more modern and spacey case, with cable management routing. That would help give you some options such as mounting the cooler in the front bottom. Your CPU would be getting very hot if the pump wasn't working. With the case fulled up how it is, I'm not surprised your case temps have risen.

Have you got the fans blowing out or sucking into your case?


----------



## jason387

Guys after installing the Liquid cooler my Case Temps have shot up from 39c-47c. What the heck is going on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You should look at buying a more modern and spacey case, with cable management routing. That would help give you some options such as mounting the cooler in the front bottom. Your CPU would be getting very hot if the pump wasn't working. With the case fulled up how it is, I'm not surprised your case temps have risen.
> 
> Have you got the fans blowing out or sucking into your case?


With case fans my temps were going higher. The fan in front of the radiator is blowing at it and the one at the back is acting as an exhaust.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Have you got the fans blowing out or sucking into your case?


Tha was my first thought. A lot of people think they should pull cool air into the rad from outside the case but end up with an easybake oven instead.

Do you have any other fans in that case besides the rad.

EDIT is that your case temp or your socket temp you're referring to. Cause going to an AIO like that can cause the socket temps to rise a lot. It takes away airflow from the socket area.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Tha was my first thought. A lot of people think they should pull cool air into the rad from outside the case but end up with an easybake oven instead.
> 
> Do you have any other fans in that case besides the rad.
> 
> EDIT is that your case temp or your socket temp you're referring to. Cause going to an AIO like that can cause the socket temps to rise a lot. It takes away airflow from the socket area.


While running my cpu at stock my temps shot all the way upto 47c under p95. That's 3.5Ghz at 1.21v. That's as good as my Hyper Tx3 .What the hell is wrong with this AMD Liquid Cooler?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> While running my cpu at stock my temps shot all the way upto 47c under p95. That's 3.5Ghz at 1.21v. That's as good as my Hyper Tx3 .What the hell is wrong with this AMD Liquid Cooler?


What other fans do you have in your case other than the one's on your AIO cooler?

When you say temps @ 47°C is that core or socket?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> While running my cpu at stock my temps shot all the way upto 47c under p95. That's 3.5Ghz at 1.21v. That's as good as my Hyper Tx3 .What the hell is wrong with this AMD Liquid Cooler?


They need lots of fresh air in the case to work well. If you don't have enough fans or any pumping air in that box it can't be effective. Whe I ran my AIO I had 300 CFM running through my case.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> What other fans do you have in your case other than the one's on your AIO cooler?
> 
> When you say temps @ 47°C is that core or socket?


Core and socket is at 48c. No other fans. When I used a fan on the side panel and an intake fan my temps were higher. I'm thinking I should have stayed with the TX3


----------



## Synister

You need fans that feed cool air into your case -> into your AIO Cooler. Try it with the side panel off for now and report back!


----------



## jason387

Here's a screenshot of with the antec software. The Liquid Temp is so high. Why? Is the pump working?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You need fans that feed cool air into your case -> into your AIO Cooler. Try it with the side panel off for now and report back!


I lowered the fan speed from 2600rpm to 600rpm and my max temps durning p95 dropped down by 5c. By increasing the fan speed my temps went up.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Here's a screenshot of with the antec software. The Liquid Temp is so high. Why? Is the pump working?


We keep telling you, it's because you don't have enough cool air going into your case. You really need a case with more airflow than your's to accommodate such a cooler. Did you try it with the side panel off?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I lowered the fan speed from 2600rpm to 600rpm and my max temps durning p95 dropped down by 5c. By increasing the fan speed my temps went up.


Are you certain the fans are on correctly?? Almost sounds like they're blowing at each other if it get worse the faster they go something definately is amiss. They have to be blowing in the same direction .

It's easy enough to do. I have


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I lowered the fan speed from 2600rpm to 600rpm and my max temps durning p95 dropped down by 5c. By increasing the fan speed my temps went up.


You obviously have a very high temperature building up inside your case, just looking at your HDD temps alone. You need more airflow ie. a new case to really take advantage of that cooler, and drop temps all round.


----------



## jason387

Temps dropped by 1-2c with the side panel open. But why is my Liquid Cooler temp so high?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you certain the fans are on correctly?? Almost sounds like they're blowing at each other if it get worse the faster they go something definately is amiss. They have to be blowing in the same direction .
> 
> It's easy enough to do. I have


I think I have the fans blowing at each other then. How do I set that up? How do I place that fans?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Temps dropped by 1-2c with the side panel open. But why is my Liquid Cooler temp so high?


We've already given you the answers , you're not getting enough air in that case. And check the fan orientation on the new cooler.


----------



## jason387

How do I check if my pump is working?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I think I have the fans blowing at each other then. How do I set that up? How do I place that fans?


Make sure they both blow towards the back of the case. Ly them on top of each other. If they're in the right orientation the curves go the same way


----------



## cssorkinman

I was thinking maybe your cooling block wasn't exactly square with the IHS, but the liquid temp is high enough that it seems to be transferring the heat energy from the chip to it.

As someone else said, make sure you have both fans blowing the same direction and make sure that both intake and exhaust from the radiator are free from obstruction.
Another thing to try is hooking the fans and pump directly to the psu, ensuring they run at 100%


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Make sure they both blow towards the back of the case. Ly them on top of each other. If they're in the right orientation the curves go the same way


The fan in front of the radiator is facing it, blowing at it. The AMD logo on the fan is facing the rad. Now the second fan, the one at the back of the radiator, the AMD logo on the fan is also facing the rad. Is this right?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The fan in front of the radiator is facing it, blowing at it. The AMD logo on the fan is facing the rad. Now the second fan, the one at the back of the radiator, the AMD logo on the fan is also facing the rad. Is this right?


NO. the arrow pointing out shows the direction of air the other arrow shows the direction the fan turns. The logos should be one facing in the other out both having arrows like this:

- - -> Rad - - ->


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The fan in front of the radiator is facing it, blowing at it. The AMD logo on the fan is facing the rad. Now the second fan, the one at the back of the radiator, the AMD logo on the fan is also facing the rad. Is this right?


Sounds like the fans are like this to me : [FAN1->][RAD][<-FAN2]

You want both fans blowing the same direction, so both stickers facing the same way.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Make sure they both blow towards the back of the case. Ly them on top of each other. If they're in the right orientation the curves go the same way
> 
> 
> 
> The fan in front of the radiator is facing it, blowing at it. The AMD logo on the fan is facing the rad. Now the second fan, the one at the back of the radiator, the AMD logo on the fan is also facing the rad. Is this right?
Click to expand...

Either way you configure it, the stickers should be facing the same way. If you were able to look through the radiator, you should be able to see both stickers from one side, or neither of them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Tha was my first thought. A lot of people think they should pull cool air into the rad from outside the case but end up with an easybake oven instead.
> 
> Do you have any other fans in that case besides the rad.
> 
> EDIT is that your case temp or your socket temp you're referring to. Cause going to an AIO like that can cause the socket temps to rise a lot. It takes away airflow from the socket area.
> 
> 
> 
> While running my cpu at stock my temps shot all the way upto 47c under p95. That's 3.5Ghz at 1.21v. That's as good as my Hyper Tx3 .What the hell is wrong with this AMD Liquid Cooler?
Click to expand...

sounds like poor mount


----------



## jason387

Thanks guys. Problem solved. It was indeed the fan. Previous max temp on the core was 48c. Now its 32c.


Any better now







?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks guys. Problem solved. It was indeed the fan. Previous max temp on the core was 48c. Now its 32c.
> 
> 
> Any better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hurray! The guys are on top of their game here today


----------



## jason387

Damn this cooler is good. At 4.4Ghz right now










Looking better guys







? Yeay!! I'm so so happy







. Fans do mean a lot!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how long have you ran the test? i assume you mean IBT
> 
> how long do you game for ?
> it likely is too much for 24/7
> 
> without asking anything and just saying sure is boarder line bad advice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote}
> As long as he does not go past 70 on his chip, I think it would be okay. 4.5 should be his max due to his cooler and roll of a dice motherboard...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yeah always look for the arrows on the fans...they tell you which way the air flows....you were basically cooking your CPU slowly like a crock pot lol honestly I'm surprised you didn't see much higher temps....if you pump wasn't working you would know pretty quickly...all fans going full blast and thermal shutdown within a few minutes probably..when my h80i pump went out I had a thermal shutdown at 88c on my socket temp within two minutes...I was afk and heard the fans ramp up like jet engines by the time I got back in the room it had shut off...testing afterwards I would get up to 70c on the cores within a couple minutes in the bios...oddly enough the pump would work intermittently and seem ok for a few minutes then bam fans flying temp rising 10c in 30 seconds...I got lucky and failsafe did its job correctly


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yeah always look for the arrows on the fans...they tell you which way the air flows....you were basically cooking your CPU slowly like a crock pot lol honestly I'm surprised you didn't see much higher temps....if you pump wasn't working you would know pretty quickly...all fans going full blast and thermal shutdown within a few minutes probably..when my h80i pump went out I had a thermal shutdown at 88c on my socket temp within two minutes...I was afk and heard the fans ramp up like jet engines by the time I got back in the room it had shut off...testing afterwards I would get up to 70c on the cores within a couple minutes in the bios...oddly enough the pump would work intermittently and seem ok for a few minutes then bam fans flying temp rising 10c in 30 seconds...I got lucky and failsafe did its job correctly


Thanks guys for everything


----------



## jason387

Guys would this cooler do for 4.8Ghz???


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys would this cooler do for 4.8Ghz???


Yes, its overkill for a little 6300....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Thanks guys for everything


Just glad you got it sorted out and this was a simple fix.


----------



## jason387

I guess I was just too excited and fumbled. I will be looking towards getting a better cabinet. How would the Nztx gamma cabinet do??? its pretty cheap here.


----------



## austinmrs

So yeah guys, im back









So i have a 120mm fan on the back of the socket, did a hole in my case to put it there.

Got a fractal design arc midi R2, with 1x140mm fan pushing air on the front, 1x140mm on the top pulling air, and a 140mm on the back pulling air.

Got the Raijintek Themis cooler.

Here are my settings and temps at 4.4Ghz with my fx8320.

What can i improve? Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So yeah guys, im back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Raijintek Themis cooler.
> 
> Here are my settings and temps at 4.4Ghz with my fx8320.
> 
> What can i improve? Thanks


want to improve?

Hmmm, id put a sledgehammer through the cooler


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> want to improve?
> 
> Hmmm, id put a sledgehammer through the cooler


Is it really doing that bad a job? What's it's cost?

Also I updated to the new Bios for my Saberkitty, and I'm still getting CPU usage spikes when reading the ASUS EC sensors on my mobo.







I really don't want to have to use AI Suite II - suppose AIDA 64 could work instead. A little miffed though.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Is it really doing that bad a job? What's it's cost?


33$

The cooler have something to do with socket temp? Or only with the Core temps?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I guess I was just too excited and fumbled. I will be looking towards getting a better cabinet. How would the Nztx gamma cabinet do??? its pretty cheap here.


That case would be an upgrade from your current chassis indeed! If you pick up 2-3 fans when getting the gamma, one front intake, one top exhaust, and one side intake you'll be good to go!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 33$
> 
> The cooler have something to do with socket temp? Or only with the Core temps?


Both in essence. You can stick a small fan like the one from the stock AMD HSF on your VRMs and that can help cool the socket, along with a fan on the back of the socket behind the mobo tray - if your case can accommodate it.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So yeah guys, im back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i have a 120mm fan on the back of the socket, did a hole in my case to put it there.
> 
> Got a fractal design arc midi R2, with 1x140mm fan pushing air on the front, 1x140mm on the top pulling air, and a 140mm on the back pulling air.


Socket temp still shouldn't be that high at 4.4, I have a 80mm on the back socket blowing in and my socket doesn't go above 57c at 4.81 with higher cpu/nb for 2400mhz ram settings. Either poor cooler performance or restricted airflow from back socket->out of case. Possibly both.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> You can stick a small fan like the one from the stock AMD HSF on your VRMs and that can help cool the socket, along with a fan on the back of the socket behind the mobo tray - if your case can accommodate it.


He just put a 120mm fan on the back and cut out a hole to do it.







Definately put a fan over the vrms.

The core temps look very good, but Im surprised that the socket temp is still so relatively high compared to the core. Is that 120mm fan spinning ??

I have a 92mm fan @ 7volts on the back, and my core temps are always higher than my socket temps, when over 45C of course.

Quote:


> Hmmm, id put a sledgehammer through the cooler


Seems to be a very good cooler for the money :

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Raijintek/Themis/6.html


----------



## austinmrs

Yes it is a 120mm fan blowing air on the back of the socket guys, the side panel got a 120mm hole, and the fan is there.

I dont know why i get such a high temp on socket. Already had a 80mm fan on the vrm, and the difference was like 3ºC, and A LOT more noise, so i took it out..

Also i removed the dust filter that this case have on the top, so the hot air could go out more easily.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> He just put a 120mm fan on the back and cut out a hole to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately put a fan over the vrms.
> 
> Seems to be a very good cooler for the money :
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Raijintek/Themis/6.html


Not really and what is that link??? the link is for a intel cpu not a 8 core amd

if u saying this cooler is good enough for a 8core cpu then u need to bite your tongue or something


----------



## austinmrs

Guys i just wanted to know, like, if i buy an swiftech h220 it will lower the core temps, i know, and what about the socket temp? Will it be less too?

Is it worthed to buy a cooler like this?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> That case would be an upgrade from your current chassis indeed! If you pick up 2-3 fans when getting the gamma, one front intake, one top exhaust, and one side intake you'll be good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both in essence. You can stick a small fan like the one from the stock AMD HSF on your VRMs and that can help cool the socket, along with a fan on the back of the socket behind the mobo tray - if your case can accommodate it.


As of now I have two Deepcool Iceblade fans, 120mm. Should I use one as an intake fan and use the other on the side panel?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I dont know why i get such a high temp on socket. Already had a 80mm fan on the vrm, and the difference was like 3ºC, and A LOT more noise, so i took it out.


Hmm, just for an experiment, take the back panel off and point the 80mm fan at the socket and run prime95 small FFTs to heat it up.
My logic being maybe theres a dead air vortex in front of the larger 120mm fan.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> As of now I have two Deepcool Iceblade fans, 120mm. Should I use one as an intake fan and use the other on the side panel?


I'd go for that yep!


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Not really and what is that link??? the link is for a intel cpu not a 8 core amd
> 
> if u saying this cooler is good enough for a 8core cpu then u need to bite your tongue or something


Its much better than what AMD supplies, isnt it ?? And AMD thinks their coolers are good enough obviously.

Do you have a link to a better cooler for $33 ?

I didnt say it was a top overclocking cooler, but its not bad enough to take a sledge hammer to it, lol.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Hmm, just for an experiment, take the back panel off and point the 80mm fan at the socket and run prime95 small FFTs to heat it up.
> My logic being maybe theres a dead air vortex in front of the larger 120mm fan.


You mean the fan sucks?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Its much better than what AMD supplies, isnt it ?? And AMD thinks their coolers are good enough obviously.
> 
> Do you have a link to a better cooler for $33 ?
> 
> I didnt say it was a top overclocking cooler, but its not bad enough to take a sledge hammer to it, lol.


Least im honest









he did say he wants to improve too!

the cooler is just slightly better than the evo 212 and i hate that cooler

Alot of people coming through this thread who's had a evo and i say worse things to them


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> You mean the fan sucks?


No, not at all. But all fans, because of the center motor have a dead air space in the middle when measuring air flow from a very short distance away, if you get my drift. The 80mm will have less than the 120mm one.
The distance between the fan and the back of the mobo is less than 1 inch, correct ?
Its just an experiment to see if it makes a difference for you.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys i just wanted to know, like, if i buy an swiftech h220 it will lower the core temps, i know, and what about the socket temp? Will it be less too?
> 
> Is it worthed to buy a cooler like this?


My 2 cents since you have a case with a large mounting area on top.
Mount a krakenx60 on top and run fans on silent. It will be plenty for 4.6 which is as high as I'd push a 24/7 OC on that mobo.


----------



## austinmrs

here is the mod i've made:





One thing i noticed, is that the panel is kinda hard to close with the fan on, so i guess that the fan really stays tight in there.

Maybe i should get a thiny 120mm fan?


----------



## Vencenzo

Mount the 120/grill on the outside.

This lil guy keeps my socket nice n cool.


----------



## austinmrs

You mean the fan on the outside? God that will look ugly


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> You mean the fan on the outside? God that will look ugly


Well if it's pinned right between case and back mount your not getting much airflow. Also if it's perfectly center on the back of your chip it's lined up with the motor area of the fan and you may be blowing mostly around it. Best bet to get even unrestricted airflow is to mount outside :/.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> God that will look ugly


It doesnt have to be orange colored.


----------



## austinmrs

Mounted outside, just a 2/3ºC of difference..


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Mounted outside, just a 2/3ºC of difference..


2/3ºC here, 2/3ºC there, pretty soon youre talking real numbers.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Least im honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did say he wants to improve too!
> 
> the cooler is just slightly better than the evo 212 and i hate that cooler
> 
> Alot of people coming through this thread who's had a evo and i say worse things to them


Hey Gert... you running 1 or 2 pumps in your laing dual res?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Hey Gert... you running 1 or 2 pumps in your laing dual res?


Just 1 for now...will be upgrading gfx card this year so was planning on buying 2 pumps when i got 2 gpu


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just 1 for now...will be upgrading gfx card this year so was planning on buying 2 pumps when i got 2 gpu


you using 1 or 2 outlet ports on res? I've put the pump left side with 1 out... and saw a pic of someone using 2 outs with 1 pump... so I removed everything put pump opposite side and used the 2 outs...still the same..I get barely any flow. Think res or pump is naffed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> you using 1 or 2 outlet ports on res? I've put the pump left side with 1 out... and saw a pic of someone using 2 outs with 1 pump... so I removed everything put pump opposite side and used the 2 outs...still the same..I get barely any flow. Think res or pump is naffed


i have the othwer 2 ports screwed shut

if u got the same res as me your top hole is your out and bottom is in

Ooooops

i got this Sorry


----------



## process

ye... at first my pump was on the left if lookign at the rear of the res. and I used the top left out and bottom left in (looking from rear). Other ports were capped and flow was pants. I then shifted pump to the other side and used all ports except top right in....again the flow isnt good. Think I'll go to the only pants custom shop here and get an ek res/pump (no other choice, they only supply ek) if all good, I'll then test and see if its pump or res and sell whichever is good......... if that doesnt work ill go crazy, destroy my comp and find a new hobby


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ye... at first my pump was on the left if lookign at the rear of the res. and I used the top left out and bottom left in (looking from rear). Other ports were capped and flow was pants. I then shifted pump to the other side and used all ports except top right in....again the flow isnt good. Think I'll go to the only pants custom shop here and get an ek res/pump (no other choice, they only supply ek) if all good, I'll then test and see if its pump or res and sell whichever is good......... if that doesnt work ill go crazy, destroy my comp and find a new hobby


I know i had the same problem as you but i cant find or remember what it was, as i changed alot at the same time lol

i forgot to update my rig lol sorry.....i got this

This


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NO that is actually fine temperatures. Max core is 70C and socket is allowed to reach 80C in most cases so he is perfectly fine for 24/7.


considering that is he isn't really stressing his computer... using 50% of memory at best running high IBT..

you game for 2 hours your temps will exceed what you get on IBT 'high" as you now have to count you gpu into the mix and most air cooler gpus will get warm after 2 hours of gaming.

look at the freaking context before you say things like that this is EXACTLY why i said X-alt was boardline bad advice.

reason one: i've seen ONE complete 10 pass IBT run from him. (on high)

Reason two: he is running IBT high, that doesn't really stress these chips enough.

reason three: ony 4gb ram.. so Very high and max mem settings are not available. so the longest his tests could run is about 15mins

so you are saying that under those conditions those temperatures are fine?

This person does not have experience with these processors, or the heat output..

he is sitting in a thermal zone which i don't think the thermals would stop at I would love to see a HWinfo screen shot of over an hour of stressing but havn't seen it yet...

EDIT: those are his temps after 7 minutes... no where close to enough time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So yeah guys, im back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i have a 120mm fan on the back of the socket, did a hole in my case to put it there.
> 
> Got a fractal design arc midi R2, with 1x140mm fan pushing air on the front, 1x140mm on the top pulling air, and a 140mm on the back pulling air.
> 
> Got the Raijintek Themis cooler.
> 
> Here are my settings and temps at 4.4Ghz with my fx8320.
> 
> What can i improve? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


set ibt to run for more passes aim for atleast an hour of stress so 50 passes give or take a few? see what your temps are like after that..

(to the bloody peanut gallery, look at context, 7 mins of stress is not enought)


----------



## Devildog83

I switched my fan from on the NB/VRM heatsink to the back of the motherboard. Temps are just as good as when it was up front but no Ironman core on the mobo. Just used double sided tape from 3M, will this hurt anything? It is stuck to the small plate that is under the NB/VRM's.



Here is what it used to look like -


Forgot the most important part -


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I switched my fan from on the NB/VRM heatsink to the back of the motherboard. Temps are just as good as when it was up front but no Ironman core on the mobo. Just used double sided tape from 3M, will this hurt anything? It is stuck to the small plate that is under the NB/VRM's.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what it used to look like -


So fan on the vrm or on the back is the same?

Also, you got the fan on the back pulling air from the socket instead of pulling air throw it.. is that better?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So fan on the vrm or on the back is the same?
> 
> Also, you got the fan on the back pulling air from the socket instead of pulling air throw it.. is that better?


Edit: Yes it's the same. you are right it's on backwards.

It's even better when I have the fan on right,


----------



## austinmrs

So its better to have it pulling air? Or pushing air?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> So its better to have it pulling air? Or pushing air?


Pushing air. See that hole in the backplate ? That where the socket diode is on the other side. You want good air flow into that cavity. For the vrms, which are to the right, you want good airflow over them too.

Devildog83 has the positioning just about right. Now, to turn the fan around, heh.


----------



## azanimefan

pushing air.


----------



## mkadi

Hi everyone, i am a total newbie when it comes to overclocking. I have been playing games over 13 years on pc but never tried to oc.
My question is can i oc my cpu to 4.0-4.2ghz without changing voltage. I tried every possible way on the net but my socket temps keeps getting over 60 degrees so i stop prime95
my board is sabertooth 990fx r2.0 and cpu 8320. as for cooling i am using hyper 212 evo.
idle temps on stock clock 33C, with prime95 it is around 51C. (by the way i am looking at the value just besides cpu not package on hwmonitor.
but when i try to overclock with the manuals on the web it stables around 63C which is max for amd chips i belive.
So my question is, are my stock degrees too high to begin with or i am doing something wrong with the oc. (i used jayztwocents video for oc)

http://i.imgur.com/mwnUCyA.png


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So its better to have it pulling air? Or pushing air?


Pushing for sure.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Pushing air. See that hole in the backplate ? That where the socket diode is on the other side. You want good air flow into that cavity. For the vrms, which are to the right, you want good airflow over them too.
> 
> Devildog83 has the positioning just about right. Now, to turn the fan around, heh.


Turned around now. LOL\


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> Hi everyone, i am a total newbie when it comes to overclocking. I have been playing games over 13 years on pc but never tried to oc.
> My question is can i oc my cpu to 4.0-4.2ghz without changing voltage. I tried every possible way on the net but my socket temps keeps getting over 60 degrees so i stop prime95
> my board is sabertooth 990fx r2.0 and cpu 8320. as for cooling i am using hyper 212 evo.
> idle temps on stock clock 33C, with prime95 it is around 51C. (by the way i am looking at the value just besides cpu not package on hwmonitor.
> but when i try to overclock with the manuals on the web it stables around 63C which is max for amd chips i belive.
> So my question is, are my stock degrees too high to begin with or i am doing something wrong with the oc. (i used jayztwocents video for oc)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mwnUCyA.png


You are probably talking about the socket temps, they are allowed to go a bit higher than the core. Get HWinfo64, nuch better,


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> Hi everyone, i am a total newbie when it comes to overclocking. I have been playing games over 13 years on pc but never tried to oc.
> My question is can i oc my cpu to 4.0-4.2ghz without changing voltage. I tried every possible way on the net but my socket temps keeps getting over 60 degrees so i stop prime95
> my board is sabertooth 990fx r2.0 and cpu 8320. as for cooling i am using hyper 212 evo.
> idle temps on stock clock 33C, with prime95 it is around 51C. (by the way i am looking at the value just besides cpu not package on hwmonitor.
> but when i try to overclock with the manuals on the web it stables around 63C which is max for amd chips i belive.
> So my question is, are my stock degrees too high to begin with or i am doing something wrong with the oc. (i used jayztwocents video for oc)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mwnUCyA.png


How high have you gotten on stock volts just by upping the multi. My first guess would be lack of air in the case. These are hungry hat CPUs when you push them. That temp you're quoting is that the socket or package/core temp ? Next time you post a shot of HWinfo can you so it under load with p95 ?? That way we see the max temps and volts


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Pushing for sure.


Linus says that on radiators that you dont run push/pull, it doesnt really matter if you have the fans pushing or pulling air throw the radiator, the results will be the same..


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How high have you gotten on stock volts just by upping the multi. My first guess would be lack of air in the case. These are hungry hat CPUs when you push them. That temp you're quoting is that the socket or package/core temp ? Next time you post a shot of HWinfo can you so it under load with p95 ?? That way we see the max temps and volts


could you please tell me what should change on bios just for upping multi? leave everything default and change multi, that is it or chang some other settings too? i am aiming around 4.2-4.4, i can adjust the voltage also but i still dont get which settings should i use.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Linus says that on radiators that you dont run push/pull, it doesnt really matter if you have the fans pushing or pulling air throw the radiator, the results will be the same..


Tell that to everyone who sees lower temps running them in push/pull vs pull or push by itself







More airflow thru a radiator i cant see that being a hinderence unless its inside the case and configured wrong causing a huge "easy bake oven" (liked that analogy)?


----------



## austinmrs

Of course push and pull are better (i mean using push and pull on a radiator).

But IF you will not run push and pull, Linus said that using only pull or only push on a radiator, is the same.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> could you please tell me what should change on bios just for upping multi? leave everything default and change multi, that is it or chang some other settings too? i am aiming around 4.2-4.4, i can adjust the voltage also but i still dont get which settings should i use.


Go into bios and set it to manual. You're multi starts at 17.5 just bump it up .5 at a time and test it see how high it'll go. before it gets unstable.


----------



## Devildog83

A) I thought we were talking about the fan on the back of the mobo,
B)If your talking say an H100i, push, pull or push/pull is well documented even in this thread that 1 or 2 degrees is about all you will see depending on the fans, some maybe a bit more in push/pull but not very many. I speak from experience because I have tried all three myself with an overclocked 8350.


----------



## mkadi

ok. i have done every setting in the "AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard thread". and set my ratio to 20 which gives 4.0ghz. ran the prime95 and my temps stabled at 71 on cpu and 61 on package on default volt in hwmonitor. So those temps are not good, i should not try to go further?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> ok. i have done every setting in the "AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard thread". and set my ratio to 20 which gives 4.0ghz. ran the prime95 and my temps stabled at 71 on cpu and 61 on package on default volt in hwmonitor. So those temps are not good, i should not try to go further?


You're getting warm but still ok have you stress tested that at all


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> Hi everyone, i am a total newbie when it comes to overclocking. I have been playing games over 13 years on pc but never tried to oc.
> My question is can i oc my cpu to 4.0-4.2ghz without changing voltage. I tried every possible way on the net but my socket temps keeps getting over 60 degrees so i stop prime95
> my board is sabertooth 990fx r2.0 and cpu 8320. as for cooling i am using hyper 212 evo.
> idle temps on stock clock 33C, with prime95 it is around 51C. (by the way i am looking at the value just besides cpu not package on hwmonitor.
> but when i try to overclock with the manuals on the web it stables around 63C which is max for amd chips i belive.
> So my question is, are my stock degrees too high to begin with or i am doing something wrong with the oc. (i used jayztwocents video for oc)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/mwnUCyA.png


I was able to achieve 4.2GHz on stock voltage (1.3375v) using ultra high LLC on an Asus M5A99FX Pro r2.0 with an 8320. It is possible.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> ok. i have done every setting in the "AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide - Asus Motherboard thread". and set my ratio to 20 which gives 4.0ghz. ran the prime95 and my temps stabled at 71 on cpu and 61 on package on default volt in hwmonitor. So those temps are not good, i should not try to go further?


you need a better cooler.. it is just flatly not up to the task of this processor


----------



## Durvelle27

Wow so much going on


----------



## mkadi

am i missing something?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> 
> 
> am i missing something?


Is that stock cooling


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Is that stock cooling


hyper 212....


----------



## draterrojam

reapply the heatsink and thermal paste?


----------



## cssorkinman

All things being equal, It's best to pull air through a radiator
push pull>pull>push.


----------



## austinmrs

So as you guys asked, here are my temps, running the test with the max ram i could (3,5GB), and 30 times instead of 10.

The test runned for 47 min.


----------



## jason387

Guys I both the AMD Liquid Cooler. The seller said that he used it for a year. How long will it last me? Is there any way of re-filling coolant when the time comes? And how will I know when that time would come?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guys I both the AMD Liquid Cooler. The seller said that he used it for a year. How long will it last me? Is there any way of re-filling coolant when the time comes? And how will I know when that time would come?


There's no real way of sayin the life space of the AIO. Could be years or even months. Not with extensive modification


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> reapply the heatsink and thermal paste?


yea i'll do that and maybe buy a silver arrow extreme.


----------



## Kalistoval

So it turns out my 990Fx Killer's Northbridge wasnt what was keeping me from clocking higher than 4.5 ghz even with a x60 kraken some how my XFX 6870 was I suppose shorting it out and causing the northbridge to over heat I learned this after upgrading to a Asus R9 290x Direct Cu II. I tried each and every way before upgrading on solving that overheated northbridge even fans and was no dice. So I added a Kraken x40 mounted with a Kraken G10. Too bad for that 6870 it served me well in pyrit and oclhashcat.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> There's no real way of sayin the life space of the AIO. Could be years or even months. Not with extensive modification


As of now on idle, with my cpu clocked at 4.5Ghz, the liquid temp is at 39c. The room temp here is around 37c. Does the liquid temp indicate any degradation ?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> As of now on idle, with my cpu clocked at 4.5Ghz, the liquid temp is at 39c. The room temp here is around 37c. Does the liquid temp indicate any degradation ?


If it is going bad you will know two ways: It died and your computer shut off or it is going kaput and cant maintain good temps under load.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Linus says that on radiators that you dont run push/pull, it doesnt really matter if you have the fans pushing or pulling air throw the radiator, the results will be the same..
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to everyone who sees lower temps running them in push/pull vs pull or push by itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More airflow thru a radiator i cant see that being a hinderence unless its inside the case and configured wrong causing a huge "easy bake oven" (liked that analogy)?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Of course push and pull are better (i mean using push and pull on a radiator).
> 
> But IF you will not run push and pull, Linus said that using only pull or only push on a radiator, is the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> A) I thought we were talking about the fan on the back of the mobo,
> B)If your talking say an H100i, push, pull or push/pull is well documented even in this thread that 1 or 2 degrees is about all you will see depending on the fans, some maybe a bit more in push/pull but not very many. I speak from experience because I have tried all three myself with an overclocked 8350.


this,

push pull is basically useless unless for looks on most rads, thicker rads tend to get better bonuses esp with lower speeds ! assuming you are using good rad fans


----------



## jason387

Well how does this look. After 15mins of p95 just to get an average of max temp.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> All things being equal, It's best to pull air through a radiator
> push pull>pull>push.


That is quite possible but when I tried it I got absolutely *zero* difference between push and pull. I did get 2C better in push/pull but in the C70 I would have to keep the fans on the outside and was not willing to do it for a 2C temp decrease.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> There's no real way of sayin the life space of the AIO. Could be years or even months. Not with extensive modification
> 
> 
> 
> As of now on idle, with my cpu clocked at 4.5Ghz, the liquid temp is at 39c. The room temp here is around 37c. Does the liquid temp indicate any degradation ?
Click to expand...

Do I even want to know where you are that it's 100*F in your room?









Seriously though, that kind of ambient is going to REALLY impact your temps. Most people idle in the 25C range, not the nearly 40C range. Then again most people's room temp is about 3/4ths what yours is.


----------



## Zig-Zag

Update

http://valid.x86.fr/y0csve


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do I even want to know where you are that it's 100*F in your room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, that kind of ambient is going to REALLY impact your temps. Most people idle in the 25C range, not the nearly 40C range. Then again most people's room temp is about 3/4ths what yours is.


I live in India. 20c is what the temps during winter for a few months. So you can only imagine how bad it is here. I really need help. Any suggestions? Have a look at India's wonderful climate - https://www.google.co.in/search?q=temp+in+kolkata&oq=temp+in+kol&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j0l4.3615j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do I even want to know where you are that it's 100*F in your room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, that kind of ambient is going to REALLY impact your temps. Most people idle in the 25C range, not the nearly 40C range. Then again most people's room temp is about 3/4ths what yours is.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in India. 20c is what the temps during winter for a few months. So you can only imagine how bad it is here. I really need help. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

1) Move the rig to a basement.

2) Get AC.

3) Get a PhaseChange unit.

Without lower ambients, you're going to bake pretty much no matter what you do.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1) Move the rig to a basement.
> 
> 2) Get AC.
> 
> 3) Get a PhaseChange unit.
> 
> Without lower ambients, you're going to bake pretty much no matter what you do.


What the heck is a phase change unit? Given this - https://www.google.co.in/search?q=temp+in+kolkata&oq=temp+in+kol&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j0l4.3615j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8 Does the liquid temp in my rad seem fine? Just want to know if I got a liquid cooler that works fine cause I bought it used. The seller used it for a year. Bought it for 50$. I previously had a TX3 and now temps seem at least 20c cooler than before with the TX3.


----------



## DarkJoney

Gyus, how I can get REAL temps of my CPU? HWiNFO64 lies, it's says my FX - 14C


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Gyus, how I can get REAL temps of my CPU? HWiNFO64 lies, it's says my FX - 14C


it 'tells the truth' in later temps....around 50/55c+ and itll be accurate


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1) Move the rig to a basement.
> 
> 2) Get AC.
> 
> 3) Get a PhaseChange unit.
> 
> Without lower ambients, you're going to bake pretty much no matter what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is a phase change unit? Given this - https://www.google.co.in/search?q=temp+in+kolkata&oq=temp+in+kol&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57j0l4.3615j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8 Does the liquid temp in my rad seem fine? Just want to know if I got a liquid cooler that works fine cause I bought it used. The seller used it for a year. Bought it for 50$. I previously had a TX3 and now temps seem at least 20c cooler than before with the TX3.
Click to expand...

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18833/ex-vap-23/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V2_115V_Phase_Change_Unit_-_Black_PC-V2-115V-B.html?tl=g49&id=CcEYaq6T

Phase change.

Think of it as a literal AC unit for a computer, with all the coldness put directly into that CPU plate on the end of the hose.

Considering it;s that hot and it's idling just a few degrees above ambient, I'd say it's actually doing fine. What we need from you is load temps, because it's the Delta that says it all. Even if it gets too hot, I'd just make a more aggressive profile.

... OK I lied, I'd just plug the pump into a molex, set it to max, plug the fans into a physical fan controller, and set them to 60-100% and leave it there forever. But I don't mind the noise and other's do.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18833/ex-vap-23/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V2_115V_Phase_Change_Unit_-_Black_PC-V2-115V-B.html?tl=g49&id=CcEYaq6T
> 
> Phase change.
> 
> Think of it as a literal AC unit for a computer, with all the coldness put directly into that CPU plate on the end of the hose.
> 
> Considering it;s that hot and it's idling just a few degrees above ambient, I'd say it's actually doing fine. What we need from you is load temps, because it's the Delta that says it all. Even if it gets too hot, I'd just make a more aggressive profile.
> 
> ... OK I lied, I'd just plug the pump into a molex, set it to max, plug the fans into a physical fan controller, and set them to 60-100% and leave it there forever. But I don't mind the noise and other's do.


My fans are running at their max. Here are my temps after running p95 for 25mins.

How does this look?


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys i know this is not the wc section but io know most of you are watercooling with a custom loop.
im just wanting to ask about the liang d5 pumps as ive been looking and note they use like 40watts of power on some of them

how are you guys powering your pumps, is it via molex or off the mb


----------



## Q5Grafx

I have the same issue. I live in Arizona and theres just no cooling a cpu too cold but know this at 48 hours of prime95 the cpu never got over 57c but im idling right now at 37c.


----------



## jason387

Looks like my fans are going up and back down. I've set the fans to the max through the Antec software. But to ensure it would be full proof I disabled the fan control from the bios so the fan the two fans connected to the rads would always run at their max speeds. Unfortunately it looks like there are still dips. I have connected the pump power connector to where I would connect my air cooler on the mobo and coming out from the pump wire are two fan connectors and I connected them to the two fans. What am I doing wrong. Is this a problem with controlling the fans and the USB problem people were talking about with the AMD Liquid Cooler?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Gyus, how I can get REAL temps of my CPU? HWiNFO64 lies, it's says my FX - 14C


If you watch, as soon as you put load the core temp will start registering correctly. Usually this happens for me instantly at around 35C. If the temp was higher than that it would show trust me. You can assume if you are seeing below 25C you can use the socket temp to get and approximate temp on the package. Mine reads 7.6C right now but I know it is in the 25C neighborhood.


----------



## jason387

10 rounds of IBT on Very High- My vdroop is very bad, set to 1.41v and at load its at 1.368v. How does this look? Average core temp was at 51c-52c.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> Update
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y0csve


It's much easier if you host the images on the site.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Gyus, how I can get REAL temps of my CPU? HWiNFO64 lies, it's says my FX - 14C


It's because AMD don't use and actual thermistor in the chip, it's based off of an algorithm which becomes more acurate the closer to TJmax you are.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> 10 rounds of IBT on Very High- My vdroop is very bad, set to 1.41v and at load its at 1.368v. How does this look? Average core temp was at 51c-52c.


TPIN 2 i guess its socket temp, is kinda high, 70ºC..


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> 10 rounds of IBT on Very High- My vdroop is very bad, set to 1.41v and at load its at 1.368v. How does this look? Average core temp was at 51c-52c.


Try using HWinfo64 Download Here It's much better for reading temps during stress testing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Gyus, how I can get REAL temps of my CPU? HWiNFO64 lies, it's says my FX - 14C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Gyus, how I can get REAL temps of my CPU? HWiNFO64 lies, it's says my FX - 14C
> 
> 
> 
> It's because AMD don't use and actual thermistor in the chip, it's based off of an algorithm which becomes more acurate the closer to TJmax you are.
Click to expand...











basically if core is less then 40 use socket, if core is over 40 use core temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys i know this is not the wc section but io know most of you are watercooling with a custom loop.
> im just wanting to ask about the liang d5 pumps as ive been looking and note they use like 40watts of power on some of them
> 
> how are you guys powering your pumps, is it via molex or off the mb


NEVER PUT A REAL PUMP ( swiftech pump, ddc or d5 ) off of a mobo connector always use the molex


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> TPIN 2 i guess its socket temp, is kinda high, 70ºC..


Tmpin2 is NB temp not socket temp.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Try using HWinfo64 Download Here It's much better for reading temps during stress testing.


Should I try going higher?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Tmpin2 is NB temp not socket temp.


So here is his socket temp?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So here is his socket temp?


Tmpin1 is socket temp.


----------



## austinmrs

What? Just 51ºC socket temp at 4.4? With 1.416V?

I run with 1.35V or even less, at 4.4, and my socket temp go to 62ºC. Even with a fan on the back.. why socket temp, why you exist?

+ his board his REALLY cheap, have not a good cooling on vrm like mine, and his 4+2 powe pahse, while mine is 6+2, with less voltage, and much better vrm cooling.

i dont get it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What? Just 51ºC socket temp at 4.4? With 1.416V?
> 
> I run with 1.35V or even less, at 4.4, and my socket temp go to 62ºC. Even with a fan on the back.. why socket temp, why you exist?
> 
> + his board his REALLY cheap, have not a good cooling on vrm like mine, and his 4+2 powe pahse, while mine is 6+2, with less voltage, and much better vrm cooling.
> 
> i dont get it.


My Asus boards tend to be hotter than the others I own.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What? Just 51ºC socket temp at 4.4? With 1.416V?
> 
> I run with 1.35V or even less, at 4.4, and my socket temp go to 62ºC. Even with a fan on the back.. why socket temp, why you exist?
> 
> + his board his REALLY cheap, have not a good cooling on vrm like mine, and his 4+2 powe pahse, while mine is 6+2, with less voltage, and much better vrm cooling.
> 
> i dont get it.


he is using a 6 core 6300 with a tdp of 95w.

he is also living in hell's kitchen (not saying you live in hell just its freaking hot there)

it is a little higher then most would like, but given the fact he lives in India? and its smoking hot. it is quite acceptable.

and he has MUCH better cooling then you do. this is a thing of a factor...


----------



## austinmrs

I think i will order a Swiftech H220.

But i bet my core temps will go lower, but the socket will be the same.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think i will order a Swiftech H220.
> 
> But i bet my core temps will go lower, but the socket will be the same.


better cooling will effect your socket.. but not a huge amount.

more airflow in your case + fan blowing on the back of the socket is the go to configuration for these chips.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What? Just 51ºC socket temp at 4.4? With 1.416V?
> 
> I run with 1.35V or even less, at 4.4, and my socket temp go to 62ºC. Even with a fan on the back.. why socket temp, why you exist?
> 
> + his board his REALLY cheap, have not a good cooling on vrm like mine, and his 4+2 powe pahse, while mine is 6+2, with less voltage, and much better vrm cooling.
> 
> i dont get it.


I know my mobo isn't the best but it does have quality vrms. My only fear is the vrms overheating not cause it's a 4+1 phase mobo but cause my rad covers the vrms, blocking out all air flow. I'm still thinking of a way to overcome this. Not trying to brag but my cooling is quite better than yours.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I know people say you can get equal temps with air but I've gotta be honest I had the h80i for five days before it crapped out and I truely miss it...I'm looking toward to buying a decent case and a proper loop when I get some extra money...my case choice wasn't very good on this one as others suggested but it dies the job and kept me at budget so I can't complain too much...after cutting that hole in the case it kinda ignited that spark to make things better instead of settling for good enough as I have the past 9 years or so...I think Ive caught the bug...one that's not so bad to catch as long as you aren't my bank account....


----------



## mus1mus

Just a quick one.

Seems people nowadays are talking more about the socket temps.

Question is, does lowering the socket temp, results cooler cores?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just a quick one.
> 
> Seems people nowadays are talking more about the socket temps.
> 
> Question is, does lowering the socket temp, results cooler cores?


Marginally at best from my limited experimentation.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think i will order a Swiftech H220.
> 
> But i bet my core temps will go lower, but the socket will be the same.


Gotta say that I had some of Corsairs AIO coolers and the Swifftech h220 (btw the h220x is coming out so if you can wait for that you should) has killed anything I've seen temperature wise. My socket temp was getting high for a while but I slapped a fan on the back like everyone else and stopped worrying about the 72ºC socket temp cap and just ran with it. I'm definitely not saying that you should ignore the socket temp I just happen to use a mobo that only 2 or 3 other people have on this forum so nobody knows jack about the VRMs on my board. If I don't push the limit on it no one will. So I keep it under 80º and that's fine by me. Back to my original topic, I would definitely recommend the h220 if you want good liquid but don't have the time or expertise for a custom loop.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Marginally at best from my limited experimentation.


Worth the mod?

I guess I'll have to try to get the answer.









Will be lapping my 8320 and the Silver Arrow later, and a, if possible, VRM air cooler mod.


----------



## austinmrs

What if i get +4 results in IBT? What does that mean?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Worth the mod?
> 
> I guess I'll have to try to get the answer.


On overclockers.com they have a test from years ago on a socket A 462 pin. It was found that cooling the back of the mobo did lower the core temps by a good .5C. With the AM3+ having over 900 pins, I would expect a good solid 1+ C lowering of core temps. And because of the way the vrms are mounted on the board, you are lowering their temps significantly with the fan on the back. The 1/16" thick typical fiberglass mobo has an R factor of less than 1.

However, the main benefit of the fan on the back is to lower the socket temps. Socket temps, not core temps, are what trigger the mobo to do things like throttle, etc.


----------



## jason387

Thought vrm temps make a mobo throttle. Will placing a fan at the back of the mobo blowing at the vrms make a difference? Will my cabinet allow for this?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Marginally at best from my limited experimentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the mod?
> 
> I guess I'll have to try to get the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be lapping my 8320 and the Silver Arrow later, and a, if possible, VRM air cooler mod.
Click to expand...

Put your rig in your sig using rig builder mate!


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Thought vrm temps make a mobo throttle.


There is no vrm temp sensor on your board or mine, at least I havent found it yet, heh.
Quote:


> Will placing a fan at the back of the mobo blowing at the vrms make a difference?


Yes definately and it will be blowing on the socket too if positioned correctly.


----------



## Durquavian

Hey if you wanna drop your load temps 10C you only need one thing, well actually two: a Delta mega fast Fan and earmuffs(industrial grade).







I run mine at 5V and within the air conditioned cabinet I have cant hear it. But knock that sucker to 12V and aint nothing holding back the screams from it. Could hear it on the other side of the house. Have it outside my cabinet the deaf guy across the street could probably hear it. But It did drop my load temp 10C. wasn't touching 40C.


----------



## cpmee

Yeah, I got one of those 92 X 38mm 1 amp leaf blowers too in my collection (PC Toys version but a Delta). Havent used it much for obvious reasons, heh.

I definitely have less than 50 hours on it over 10 years.









I also got a Thermaltake TT-7025A .55A 70mm screamer (most likely made by Delta) that pushes a huge amount of air for its size. Also, with about less than 25 hours of use.









Of course, silly me, Im still tempted by your Delta mega fast 120mm 252 CFM fan. I guess I'll never learn.


----------



## jason387

The fans on the rad according to software shows that the keep going up and down, from 2300 all the way down to 1500 and then back up. I've disabled the fan control from the bios forcing it to run at full speed but the same thing happens. I have one fan splitter. Can I connect that to my moles and run the fans on the rad from there instead of running it from the fan headers which came along with the pump? That would make it run at full speed. Is it okay if I ran my 2 case fans from the headers that came with the pump? Would that be okay as I'm short of 3 pin fan to molex connectors and I'm not to bothered even if the case fans ramp up and down. So will this be an okay thing to do or will it short out anything? Please help.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Hey if you wanna drop your load temps 10C you only need one thing, well actually two: a Delta mega fast Fan and earmuffs(industrial grade).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at 5V and within the air conditioned cabinet I have cant hear it. But knock that sucker to 12V and aint nothing holding back the screams from it. Could hear it on the other side of the house. Have it outside my cabinet the deaf guy across the street could probably hear it. But It did drop my load temp 10C. wasn't touching 40C.


Lol. I always thought noise wouldn't be a problem for me.. Till I got tired of hearing 2 38mm yate loons promising 110 cfms each.. Still nowhere near those Deltas I believe.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

My 8350 arrived on Friday and spent about 4 hours trying to get it overclocked and stable.

Currently sitting at 1.4v at 4.4GHZ.

The Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 rev3 just cant handle this chip the voltages fluctuate way to much and throttle the chip so looks like i am going to have to sell the board.

Thinking about the Asus Sabertooth 990fx?


----------



## Mega Man

it is one of the better boards you wont be sorry !


----------



## jason387

Any help for my previous post?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> My 8350 arrived on Friday and spent about 4 hours trying to get it overclocked and stable.
> 
> Currently sitting at 1.4v at 4.4GHZ.
> 
> The Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 rev3 just cant handle this chip the voltages fluctuate way to much and throttle the chip so looks like i am going to have to sell the board.
> 
> Thinking about the Asus Sabertooth 990fx?


The problem isn't the board at 4.4Ghz. Certainly not at just 1.4v. Post your BIOS settings, include APC, HPC, LLC, and all power saving settings.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> My 8350 arrived on Friday and spent about 4 hours trying to get it overclocked and stable.
> 
> Currently sitting at 1.4v at 4.4GHZ.
> 
> The Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 rev3 just cant handle this chip the voltages fluctuate way to much and throttle the chip so looks like i am going to have to sell the board.
> 
> Thinking about the Asus Sabertooth 990fx?


The Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0 is an awesome board. I've loved mine ever since I first fired her up.

But I do agree with @KyadCK - the UD3 should be able to handle a 4.4Ghz 8350 - 1.4 V sounds a little high for 4.4Ghz - let's see your LLC and bios settings!


----------



## Bagmup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> On overclockers.com they have a test from years ago on a socket A 462 pin. It was found that cooling the back of the mobo did lower the core temps by a good .5C. With the AM3+ having over 900 pins, I would expect a good solid 1+ C lowering of core temps. And because of the way the vrms are mounted on the board, you are lowering their temps significantly with the fan on the back. The 1/16" thick typical fiberglass mobo has an R factor of less than 1.
> 
> However, the main benefit of the fan on the back is to lower the socket temps. Socket temps, not core temps, are what trigger the mobo to do things like throttle, etc.


I'm not sure if it's just the mobo we both have or what, but the socket gets pretty hot without the fan on the back of the motherboard.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Any help for my previous post?


Plug your fans into molex on your power supply. See if that helps. If your fans don't have molex connectors then buy some adapters. They are not particularly expensive. See if that helps and report back!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> On overclockers.com they have a test from years ago on a socket A 462 pin. It was found that cooling the back of the mobo did lower the core temps by a good .5C. With the AM3+ having over 900 pins, I would expect a good solid 1+ C lowering of core temps. And because of the way the vrms are mounted on the board, you are lowering their temps significantly with the fan on the back. The 1/16" thick typical fiberglass mobo has an R factor of less than 1.
> 
> However, the main benefit of the fan on the back is to lower the socket temps. Socket temps, not core temps, are what trigger the mobo to do things like throttle, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just the mobo we both have or what, but the socket gets pretty hot without the fan on the back of the motherboard.
Click to expand...

I dunno if it was getting hotter in comparison to other boards. But I just decided that I would do a back side panel fan and VRM fan. What a charm! I assume you are talking about M5A99FX PRO R2.0.


----------



## neurotix

So it took a bit of trouble but I managed to get my old board and FX-8350 into Azza Blue, my girlfriend's rig.


Spoiler: pictures








Yes, it looks stupid because her case is blue and the board is black and red.

We had to use a red 8-pin EPS extension because the cord was too short to reach the plug on the top of the motherboard. She also had 2 blue 120mm fans in the top, but the 8-pin and 4-pin power connectors on the board wouldn't clear the fans when they were plugged in. Even if I ran the cables behind the motherboard tray it wouldn't have worked.

Using the cheap Scythe Samurai ZZ cooler at stock, the machine quickly reached 55C core and 64C socket in Prime95. So we won't be doing any overclocking till she gets a better cooler. We're thinking H100i with SP120s with the blue rings.

We're gonna have to get a different case and I'm (of course it's me and not the g/f) going to have to rebuild the thing in a different case. Her current case, the Azza Triton, sucks to build in. It's just like everything is spaced weird and it's cramped. It's hard to do good cable management in. Sorry to do this to you Devildog, but we're gonna jack your style and get a Corsair C70 Vengeance because we love the look of the side panel. The grommets for cables are nice also. It will fit the H100i well too. The g/f wants the version of the case with white trim, sounds good to me. Maybe with enough blue lighting, you won't be able to see the black and red of the motherboard. Most people won't admit it but color coordination is a big deal :V


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

This is a none issue with the 990FX UD3 rev 3

LLC is set to Ultra High,

Cool and quite and all the other power save features are disabled

HPC makes no difference in the voltage staying stable I have tried both, enabling and disabling

I can get the machine to post but it just blue screens after getting into windows below 1.4volts

HT link is set to stock 2600mhz
RAM 1600mhz had to slacken the timings from 8-8-8-24 2t too 9-9-9-24 2t


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> This is a none issue with the 990FX UD3 rev 3
> 
> LLC is set to Ultra High,
> 
> Cool and quite and all the other power save features are disabled
> 
> HPC makes no difference in the voltage staying stable I have tried both, enabling and disabling
> 
> I can get the machine to post but it just blue screens after getting into windows below 1.4volts
> 
> HT link is set to stock 2600mhz
> RAM 1600mhz had to slacken the timings from 8-8-8-24 2t too 9-9-9-24 2t


Have you disabled Turbo? and what clock speed are you setting in bios?


----------



## Bagmup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno if it was getting hotter in comparison to other boards. But I just decided that I would do a back side panel fan and VRM fan. What a charm! I assume you are talking about M5A99FX PRO R2.0.


Nice mods, what are the fans? And yeah, i have the same board. I don't know about the socket temps being the same as every other board, i've seen a few 4.8Ghz 8350's without extra cooling on the vrm's and drilling holes in the case side (not a fan of that). What did you use to seal around the fan? And what is the cooler on the gpu's?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> This is a none issue with the 990FX UD3 rev 3
> 
> LLC is set to Ultra High,
> 
> Cool and quite and all the other power save features are disabled
> 
> HPC makes no difference in the voltage staying stable I have tried both, enabling and disabling
> 
> I can get the machine to post but it just blue screens after getting into windows below 1.4volts
> 
> HT link is set to stock 2600mhz
> RAM 1600mhz had to slacken the timings from 8-8-8-24 2t too 9-9-9-24 2t


Bios screenies would really help people to help you out..

As a reference, my 8320 can do 4.5 on the same board with 1.39 Volts..

UD3 rev 3 was been proven to be a not sooo good overclocker..but,

I have to agree with both men above.. At 4.4 GHz, and 1.4 volts, the board can still be very solid. That is,

If, and only if, you have done enough digging on this site and done some tricks for the board..

VRMs get quite hot, as well as the board NB.. VRM trick will do for you IMO..


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> Nice mods, what are the fans? And yeah, i have the same board. I don't know about the socket temps being the same as every other board, i've seen a few 4.8Ghz 8350's without extra cooling on the vrm's and drilling holes in the case side (not a fan of that)


Formatting is a little off there chap







- Most people (like myself) drop a fan behind the socket without a hole cut into the side panel.

If you have high FPM of case cooling, and a good custom loop - then you won't build as much heat around the socket anyhow.


----------



## Bagmup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Formatting is a little off there chap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Most people (like myself) drop a fan behind the socket without a hole cut into the side panel.
> 
> If you have high FPM of case cooling, and a good custom loop - then you won't build as much heat around the socket anyhow.


I tried using the stock fan off the cpu cooler, but the damn thing sounds like a vacuum cleaner when i run prime95









I fixed the formatting, i was just too slow


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno if it was getting hotter in comparison to other boards. But I just decided that I would do a back side panel fan and VRM fan. What a charm! I assume you are talking about M5A99FX PRO R2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mods, what are the fans? And yeah, i have the same board. I don't know about the socket temps being the same as every other board, i've seen a few 4.8Ghz 8350's without extra cooling on the vrm's and drilling holes in the case side (not a fan of that). What did you use to seal around the fan? And what is the cooler on the gpu's?
Click to expand...

On the VRM's is the stock CPU fan that comes with the 8350. I just painted it to match my theme. On the back is a CM XtraFlo 2200RPM. Took that off of my Hyper 212 Evo. I know I most likely do not need them for the speed I am running at the moment. But I put them there with the intention of doing 5GHz+ months ago. But because my GPU blocks are still delayed I haven't gotten around to do a really PROPER OC yet. (This was sorta quick and dirty just taking settings I knew worked from my 8320) I used rubber U-channel around the edge of the fan. Cooler on the GPU's is MSI's Cyclone cooler. I have MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition GPU's. These are awaiting their waterblocks.









EDIT: The other fans I use in my system are Aerocool Sharkfans 140mm.


----------



## Bagmup

My set up atm, i was thinking of moving the rad to the front so it gets cool air instead of warm air from the case.

@4.5Ghz, my socket hits 70 degrees at the socket in about 20 minutes of prime, yes i've reseated the block but i've just about given up trying to keep it cool. Only 45 degrees at the core.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> My set up atm, i was thinking of moving the rad to the front so it gets cool air instead of warm air from the case.
> 
> @4.5Ghz, my socket hits 70 degrees in about 20 minutes of prime, yes i've reseated the block but i've just about given up trying to keep it cool.


Ok I would do what I did with the stock fan. It can get loud. Mine is a Delta (70x15mm) and unless I do something about it, it has no problems screaming its lungs out at 7000RPM. So what I did was I installed a very cut down AI Suit, with only fan expert and set the chassis RPM curve to the silent preset. Now it doesn't go above 4500RPM and I can't hear it over my GPU's(My fans cable has been trimmed uber short and it is plugged into one of the headers directly underneath the VRM area to the left of the NB) I would also put a back side panel fan in to help the temperatures of the socket. I was also reaching 70C on the socket in gaming conditions. But now I average around 55C. My Backside mod ended up a bit of a hack job. The circle wasn't round. I slipped with the Dremel while cutting it. But I have made do and doesn't look all that bad actually.


----------



## Apropo

What's Up Y'all!!?

I've been away from the site for a while so I figured I best get back over here and stop in. Now that my main rig is sporting the FX 8350 I figured this might be a good place to come make my home. Once I get back on my main system I'll get my application in to be a member.

My main rig started with an i5-3570k and GIGABYTE motherboard and I upgraded to an ASUS Crossfire V formula Z MB and 8350 as you can see in this picture:

Currently have the 8350 OC'd @ 4.6Ghz



Put an AMD FX cooler I snagged from the AMD Test drive system:



I have 16gb of 2133 AMD Gaming memory in the system as well.

Currently its using a GTX 670 GIGABYTE GPU OC @ 1250mhz

This is what my system currently looks like:



Aside from that if you have any questions please let me know!


----------



## jason387

What temp is Tmpin2 in Hwmonitor for gigabyte mobos?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apropo*
> 
> What's Up Y'all!!?
> 
> I've been away from the site for a while so I figured I best get back over here and stop in. Now that my main rig is sporting the FX 8350 I figured this might be a good place to come make my home. Once I get back on my main system I'll get my application in to be a member.
> 
> My main rig started with an i5-3570k and GIGABYTE motherboard and I upgraded to an ASUS Crossfire V formula Z MB and 8350 as you can see in this picture:
> 
> Currently have the 8350 OC'd @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Put an AMD FX cooler I snagged from the AMD Test drive system:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 16gb of 2133 AMD Gaming memory in the system as well.
> 
> Currently its using a GTX 670 GIGABYTE GPU OC @ 1250mhz
> 
> Hey I have that very same liquid cooler. What software are you using to control the fans?
> 
> This is what my system currently looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that if you have any questions please let me know!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apropo*
> 
> What's Up Y'all!!?
> 
> I've been away from the site for a while so I figured I best get back over here and stop in. Now that my main rig is sporting the FX 8350 I figured this might be a good place to come make my home. Once I get back on my main system I'll get my application in to be a member.
> 
> My main rig started with an i5-3570k and GIGABYTE motherboard and I upgraded to an ASUS Crossfire V formula Z MB and 8350 as you can see in this picture:
> 
> Currently have the 8350 OC'd @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Put an AMD FX cooler I snagged from the AMD Test drive system:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 16gb of 2133 AMD Gaming memory in the system as well.
> 
> Currently its using a GTX 670 GIGABYTE GPU OC @ 1250mhz
> 
> This is what my system currently looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that if you have any questions please let me know!


You stable at those clocks? What are your temps like? Why not push to 4.8Ghz till you have no more thermal headroom? Do you like your FX compared to your Wintel? As a user of both how do you find one from the other!

You did say if you had any questions!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagmup*
> 
> My set up atm, i was thinking of moving the rad to the front so it gets cool air instead of warm air from the case.
> 
> @4.5Ghz, my socket hits 70 degrees at the socket in about 20 minutes of prime, yes i've reseated the block but i've just about given up trying to keep it cool. Only 45 degrees at the core.


Looks nice


----------



## Bagmup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks nice


Thanks. The gpu cables annoy me







custom sleeving one day....


----------



## Apropo

I use the Antec Software to control my fans.

Well I still have another Intel i5 build duplicate of the one I was using before this 8350 and I still have the parts to the intel build but after using the 8350 for gaming / streaming / youtube videos and comparing it in doing the same things vs an i7 4770k oc @ 4.5 I found no reason to go back to intel. In fact I saw very little difference and very little time saved by using the i7 that when I was looking to replace the i5 I went with the 8350 instead even though I had it in my budget to go with the i7.

I'm no overclock expert by any means but the reason I didn't go higher than 4.6 is because any higher voltage than what I currently have causes my system to lock up when running OCCT or Prime95
My temps currently idle around 33-35c and my max running OCCT 58-59c.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apropo*
> 
> I use the Antec Software to control my fans.
> 
> Well I still have another Intel i5 build duplicate of the one I was using before this 8350 and I still have the parts to the intel build but after using the 8350 for gaming / streaming / youtube videos and comparing it in doing the same things vs an i7 4770k oc @ 4.5 I found no reason to go back to intel. In fact I saw very little difference and very little time saved by using the i7 that when I was looking to replace the i5 I went with the 8350 instead even though I had it in my budget to go with the i7.
> 
> I'm no overclock expert by any means but the reason I didn't go higher than 4.6 is because any higher voltage than what I currently have causes my system to lock up when running OCCT or Prime95
> My temps currently idle around 33-35c and my max running OCCT 58-59c.


If you don't mind can you tell me what your liquid temp is at?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> @4.5Ghz, my socket hits 70 degrees at the socket in about 20 minutes of prime, yes i've reseated the block but i've just about given up trying to keep it cool. Only 45 degrees at the core.


Yeah, I can see that the big chunk of plastic holding the block/pump is keeping heat in the socket area.


----------



## Bagmup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, I can see that the big chunk of plastic holding the block/pump is keeping heat in the socket area.


It's an XSPC block and it sits higher than the vrm heatsink so i doubt that.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What temp is Tmpin2 in Hwmonitor for gigabyte mobos?


Not to reiterate with a little force - BUT - multiple users have advised you to use HWinfo64/32 for monitoring temps & sensors. I have linked it before, but here it is for ease again: HWinfo Downloads

I believe, from a quick Google of 'Tmpin2 in Hwmonitor for gigabyte mobos' that Tempin2 is NB - I would still advise on getting HWinfo for the future!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Not to reiterate with a little force - BUT - multiple users have advised you to use HWinfo64/32 for monitoring temps & sensors. I have linked it before, but here it is for ease again: HWinfo Downloads
> 
> I believe, from a quick Google of 'Tmpin2 in Hwmonitor for gigabyte mobos' that Tempin2 is NB - I would still advise on getting HWinfo for the future!


Hwinfo doesn't give Tmpin2 temps. It just gives, core, cpu and mobo temps.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I will get some pictures of my bios up as soon as i can.

I have disabled turbo core clock.

I have tried overclocking using both FSB and multiplier.

When overclocking with FSB I lower the HT link and ram speed down to compensate but doesn't make any difference still get voltage drops.

I have been googling like a mad man looking for different things to try. I would be happy with 4.5ghz with decent temps.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Hwinfo doesn't give Tmpin2 temps. It just gives, core, cpu and mobo temps.


it is labeled T2 in HWinfo.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Hwinfo doesn't give Tmpin2 temps. It just gives, core, cpu and mobo temps.


HWinfo will read all the sensors which are available inside your entire PC pretty much. If the sensor is in HWmonitor, it is also in HWinfo - probably labelled differently! - do two quick stress tests of equal length and intensity. Then work out which temp in HWinfo is the Tempin2 from HWmonitor.









HWinfo even has integration for RTSS - so you can get core temps, voltage etc all shown via the on-screen display in MSI Afterburner. <- I like this for keeping an eye on CPU temps during BF4 matches!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I will get some pictures of my bios up as soon as i can.
> 
> I have disabled turbo core clock.
> 
> I have tried overclocking using both FSB and multiplier.
> 
> When overclocking with FSB I lower the HT link and ram speed down to compensate but doesn't make any difference still get voltage drops.
> 
> I have been googling like a mad man looking for different things to try. I would be happy with 4.5ghz with decent temps.


I'd drop your CPU back to 4Ghz, and keep all the power saving off like you currently have. Is there an LLC function on that board?

Also to note: HTT vs Mult overclocking really has no difference, unless trying to squeeze the last few Mhz from CPU, RAM & CPU/NB. Stick with Multi for now, and you can revert to HTT once you have a ballpark Multi OC set (then you'll have an idea of your chips limits)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I will get some pictures of my bios up as soon as i can.
> 
> I have disabled turbo core clock.
> 
> I have tried overclocking using both FSB and multiplier.
> 
> When overclocking with FSB I lower the HT link and ram speed down to compensate but doesn't make any difference still get voltage drops.
> 
> I have been googling like a mad man looking for different things to try. I would be happy with 4.5ghz with decent temps.


you generally want atleast a little bit of vdroop, the opposite Vboost isn't exactly the best thing

vdroop is an inherent property of Electricity, im not getting on this soap box again...

the answer to vdroop... moderate LLC and more voltage...


----------



## Johan45

I was going to post this in the MOBO section but decised to put it here since it will possibly get more exposure. I borked up my bios this weekend and thought it would be a good opportunity to test something that has been nagging at me about the two top asus boards bios versions and memory problems. I was recently trying to help a couple of posters with Kingston 2400 2x8 memory and it was causing nothing but problems. So I put my G.Skill 2400 in after flashing to the latest CHV-z bios and was not really surprised from what I saw. The bios isn't reading the SPD/XMP info correctly and there seem to be some other underlying issues. The only way I could get my NB up to 2600 was with 1.45v which is way too much compared to normal.
Here's my results if interested in having a peak
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657778&postcount=2388
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657788&postcount=2389


----------



## Synister

@FlailScHLAMP Beat me to it about HWinfo - tnx!









@Alastair - Have you seen these? 

They seems to be pretty nice Rad fans! - thinking of picking some up to replace my stupidly loud SP120s


----------



## jason387

Well I ran prime95 and had both hwmonitor as well hwinfo opened at the same time but couldn't find Tmpin2 temp anywhere in hwinfo. Here's a pic of Hwmonitor and the hwinfo temp file.


temp.CSV 70k .CSV file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I will get some pictures of my bios up as soon as i can.
> 
> I have disabled turbo core clock.
> 
> I have tried overclocking using both FSB and multiplier.
> 
> When overclocking with FSB I lower the HT link and ram speed down to compensate but doesn't make any difference still get voltage drops.
> 
> I have been googling like a mad man looking for different things to try. I would be happy with 4.5ghz with decent temps.


As mentioned above, stick with multi..

Or if you don't mind, my fail safe settings are as follows..

Fsb - 250
Multi - x18
Cpu-nb -2000
Ht link -2000
Ram multi - x8
Ram timings at 9-11-9-27-42-cr1

Core voltage - +0.050 = 1.39~~
Nb core voltage - +0.100
Ram v - 1.685 to give me 1.65 ?
Llc - regular

You do the rest.

That will give 4.5GHz CPU and 2000 MHz ram..

I will have to say, these are my fail safe settings. It may work for you, it may not.

But my friend just copied those and was able to call it quits.. And made it his daily clock. His nowhere near me overclocking-wise..and I'm no good too.


----------



## austinmrs

Im at 4.4 on my Fx8320.

With LLC on high, and voltage on 1.35625.

Altgough, when stressing, on Cpu-z the voltage is 1.308~1.32V

What does this mean?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im at 4.4 on my Fx8320.
> 
> With LLC on high, and voltage on 1.35625.
> 
> Altgough, when stressing, on Cpu-z the voltage is 1.308~1.32V
> 
> What does this mean?


Vdroop..

Try to compensate with voltages if not stable..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP Beat me to it about HWinfo - tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alastair - Have you seen these?
> 
> They seems to be pretty nice Rad fans! - thinking of picking some up to replace my stupidly loud SP120s


Yeah I have seen those fans and I think they are sick! I have been a fan of Aerocool products for years. Used to have one of their budget cases a few years back. The VS-9 Pro BE and I loved it. Got 6 of their Sharkfan 140mm in here right now and they are great. I dunno how much better they would be than my sharks though. RPM and CFM look really close. To be honest I kinda hate you right now. You have now split me in three!







1. Should I keep my shark 140mm? 2. Should I keep my Sharks till 140mm Jetflo LED's come along? or 3. Should I dump my sharks for these? CHOICES! CHOICES!


----------



## austinmrs

SO should i change LLC to Ultra High? Or to medium?

I should try to reduce vdroop, right?

At idle, the Vcore is at 1.344V, but on Load, it is on 1.308~1.32V max.

Is this normal?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> SO should i change LLC to Ultra High? Or to medium?
> 
> I should try to reduce vdroop, right?
> 
> At idle, the Vcore is at 1.344V, but on Load, it is on 1.308~1.32V max.
> 
> Is this normal?


It's not your fault, but a lot of us in here are used to throwing 'snippets' of information around and other users who are competent in the terms used when overclocking AMD FXs - will understand these.

The important part of what mus1mus said was 'if not stable' - Vdroop is normal. It's normal for electronics to function like this. Vdroop is not bad, there is actually a defined standard by AMD. Vdroop can hinder you when trying to push for high overclocks.

Edit: Grammar

I would advise setting LLC to Very High, and see if it still gives droop or if it overshoots the set Voltage. You want the setting which gives - as close to the voltage manually set in bios, without overshooting. Other than that, you can just bump the voltage a notch or two each time you hit instability - until you reach your thermal limit.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> SO should i change LLC to Ultra High? Or to medium?
> 
> I should try to reduce vdroop, right?
> 
> At idle, the Vcore is at 1.344V, but on Load, it is on 1.308~1.32V max.
> 
> Is this normal?


LLC to Ultra High. That should keep your voltage stable. If you set extreme LLC you will end up with Vboost.


----------



## Alastair

@Synister Are those DS fans 1000RPM or 1500RPM. Cause Aerocool has two websites for some odd reason. One states 1500RPM for both 120mm and 140mm and the other states 1200RPM for 120mm and 1000RPM for 140mm. If that is the case then it is a deal breaker for me cause I draw the line at 1500RPM for my fans. Noise really doesnt bother me all that much to be honest.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @Synister Are those DS fans 1000RPM or 1500RPM. Cause Aerocool has two websites for some odd reason. One states 1500RPM for both 120mm and 140mm and the other states 1200RPM for 120mm and 1000RPM for 140mm. If that is the case then it is a deal breaker for me cause I draw the line at 1500RPM for my fans. Noise really doesnt bother me all that much to be honest.


Not too sure - I'm cleaning my desk as I'm leaving work today!







but there is a thread on them: http://www.overclock.net/t/1463138/kitguru-aerocool-ds-dead-silence-fan-120mm-and-140mm/0_20


----------



## austinmrs

So with CPU LLC on Ultra High, and CPU/NB LLC on Auto, CPU Voltage on 1.325V on bios.

On load and on Idle, the Voltages only jump beetween 1.320V and 1.332V.

I guess this is the best option, right? Now i only have to see the minimum voltage i need for 4.4Ghz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So with CPU LLC on Ultra High, and CPU/NB LLC on Auto, CPU Voltage on 1.325V on bios.
> 
> On load and on Idle, the Voltages only jump beetween 1.320V and 1.332V.
> 
> I guess this is the best option, right? Now i only have to see the minimum voltage i need for 4.4Ghz


Yes CPU set to Ultra-High is generally the best on ASUS boards as that keeps it closest to the voltage that you set. I also set my CPU-NB LLC to high as well.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes CPU set to Ultra-High is generally the best on ASUS boards as that keeps it closest to the voltage that you set. I also set my CPU-NB LLC to high as well.


+Rep


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes CPU set to Ultra-High is generally the best on ASUS boards as that keeps it closest to the voltage that you set. I also set my CPU-NB LLC to high as well.


Since you have an Asus board, what about Cpu Power Phase Control? Currently on default (Standart).

I have Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, 6+2 Power phase Board, costed me 125$, i think its similar to yours.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP Beat me to it about HWinfo - tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alastair - Have you seen these?
> 
> They seems to be pretty nice Rad fans! - thinking of picking some up to replace my stupidly loud SP120s


they look very good and are very pretty, only in my experience silent fans are not very good radiator fans because most of the time they have low static pressure.

I know its not all about static pressure but still.

I would love to see them outperforming my SP120L fans that come with my H100i but i don't think they will perform that good to be honest..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes CPU set to Ultra-High is generally the best on ASUS boards as that keeps it closest to the voltage that you set. I also set my CPU-NB LLC to high as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have an Asus board, what about Cpu Power Phase Control? Currently on default (Standart).
> 
> I have Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0, 6+2 Power phase Board, costed me 125$, i think its similar to yours.
Click to expand...

I set mine to extreme. This ensures that all of the phases get used.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I set mine to extreme. This ensures that all of the phases get used.


But this will increase temps, right? Im concerned about Socket temp.

Currently with 1.324V on Cpu at 4.4, and i think its stable, Socket temp on 62ºC max on tests..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I set mine to extreme. This ensures that all of the phases get used.
> 
> 
> 
> But this will increase temps, right? Im concerned about Socket temp.
> 
> Currently with 1.324V on Cpu at 4.4, and i think its stable, Socket temp on 62ºC max on tests..
Click to expand...

If it is stable then there is really no need to mess with things. Setting to Extreme will increase temps but I think that will be around the VRM's not really the socket.


----------



## Alastair

Did anyone buy any of those OEM 8300's that Ebay was selling a while ago? I wanna know how they clock up?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Did anyone buy any of those OEM 8300's that Ebay was selling a while ago? I wanna know how they clock up?


Their not made to OC


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP Beat me to it about HWinfo - tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alastair - Have you seen these?
> 
> They seems to be pretty nice Rad fans! - thinking of picking some up to replace my stupidly loud SP120s


Bit Phoenix Pro PWM.. thank me later









quieter and just as powerful (essentially)

full square surround unlike the funky shape that the sp120's are that allow for air flow issues


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was going to post this in the MOBO section but decised to put it here since it will possibly get more exposure. I borked up my bios this weekend and thought it would be a good opportunity to test something that has been nagging at me about the two top asus boards bios versions and memory problems. I was recently trying to help a couple of posters with Kingston 2400 2x8 memory and it was causing nothing but problems. So I put my G.Skill 2400 in after flashing to the latest CHV-z bios and was not really surprised from what I saw. The bios isn't reading the SPD/XMP info correctly and there seem to be some other underlying issues. The only way I could get my NB up to 2600 was with 1.45v which is way too much compared to normal.
> Here's my results if interested in having a peak
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657778&postcount=2388
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657788&postcount=2389


Run those g.skill sticks at 1.65v 2408mhz 10-11-11-32-44
CPU/NB at 1.25 with LLC on high.
NB 2600/HT 2600

TRAS has to be 32 or higher for those sticks. I've tested this on both 1500/1900 chv-z bios and the AS9. On a side note : the 1866/8 tridents also run those those timings at 1.65 2408 np.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> But this will increase temps, right? Im concerned about Socket temp.
> 
> Currently with 1.324V on Cpu at 4.4, and i think its stable, Socket temp on 62ºC max on tests..


Stick with lower LLC, Vrm/socket temps are half the battle to 4.6 on that board.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Run those g.skill sticks at 1.65v 2408mhz 10-11-11-32-44
> CPU/NB at 1.25 with LLC on high.
> NB 2600/HT 2600
> 
> TRAS has to be 32 or higher for those sticks. I've tested this on both 1500/1900 chv-z bios and the AS9. On a side note : the 1866/8 tridents also run those those timings at 1.65 2408 np.
> Stick with lower LLC, Vrm/socket temps are half the battle to 4.6 on that board.


What do you mean? With Lower LLC i got a lot of Vdroop.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Did anyone buy any of those OEM 8300's that Ebay was selling a while ago?


They have two on Amazon, one is $215 the other is $218, heh.

The same wattage could be attained by underclocking a 8320 or 8350. But some prebuilt systems dont allow for over or underclocking.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Run those g.skill sticks at 1.65v 2408mhz 10-11-11-32-44
> CPU/NB at 1.25 with LLC on high.
> NB 2600/HT 2600
> 
> TRAS has to be 32 or higher for those sticks. I've tested this on both 1500/1900 chv-z bios and the AS9. On a side note : the 1866/8 tridents also run those those timings at 1.65 2408 np.
> Stick with lower LLC, Vrm/socket temps are half the battle to 4.6 on that board.


I think you missed the point of my post and I have had those sticks at 2400 CL9. This was some experimentaion because of issues on that board with some posters and high speed memory or some different brand memory. I wanted to show how the new bios is misreading the SPD on the memory and not setting up properly.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What do you mean? With Lower LLC i got a lot of Vdroop.


By lower I mean the high range. Just enough so you don't have vboost like stated before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think you missed the point of my post and I have had those sticks at 2400 CL9. This was some experimentaion because of issues on that board with some posters and high speed memory or some different brand memory. I wanted to show how the new bios is misreading the SPD on the memory and not setting up properly.


I don't trust SPD at all, it doesn't show up on ivy-e properly with tridents either. For whatever reason the AS9 xmp worked with the 2x4 2400/9 sticks but the rest were too high or too low. Presets that assume everything else is running at x. You don't however need anything close to 1.45 cpu/nb to run 2400mhz/2600NB with 2x8. Lately I've noticed different spd on identical kits ordered at different times as well.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What do you mean? With Lower LLC i got a lot of Vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> By lower I mean the high range. Just enough so you don't have vboost like stated before.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think you missed the point of my post and I have had those sticks at 2400 CL9. This was some experimentaion because of issues on that board with some posters and high speed memory or some different brand memory. I wanted to show how the new bios is misreading the SPD on the memory and not setting up properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't trust SPD at all, it doesn't show up on ivy-e properly with tridents either. For whatever reason the AS9 xmp worked with the 2x4 2400/9 sticks but the rest were too high or too low. Presets that assume everything else is running at x. You don't however need anything close to 1.45 cpu/nb to run 2400mhz/2600NB with 2x8.
Click to expand...

Setting lower will cause Vdroop. With Ultra-High you will be closer to your set voltage even vs High. Even if it boosts a bit its only a tiny bit over and you can lower your voltage if you REALLY need to in order to compensate, but that is HIGHLY unlikely.

For me @ 4.8Ghz 1.5v set in BIOS
Ultra-High: 1.5v-1.51v underload (So 0.0 to +0.01 difference)
High: 1.48v-1.488v underload (So -0.2 to -0.12v difference)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP Beat me to it about HWinfo - tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alastair - Have you seen these?
> 
> They seems to be pretty nice Rad fans! - thinking of picking some up to replace my stupidly loud SP120s
> 
> 
> 
> Bit Phoenix Pro PWM.. thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quieter and just as powerful (essentially)
> 
> full square surround unlike the funky shape that the sp120's are that allow for air flow issues
Click to expand...

The Bitfenix get rather mixed reviews from what I can tell. The fan guru's like Tator Tot tell me to stay away. I have always been humming and haaaing about buying 140mm Specter Pro 1800's. Where in comparison all of the DS fan reviews I have seen are all positive. However they still are not fast enough for me so I am waiting Jetflo 140's which I have been told are getting refined for better airflow and less noise for the consumer market before release vs. the OEM version on Nepton coolers.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes CPU set to Ultra-High is generally the best on ASUS boards as that keeps it closest to the voltage that you set. I also set my CPU-NB LLC to high as well.


You want NB/CPU LLC off of AUTO on ASUS boards this defaults to Extreme I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> they look very good and are very pretty, only in my experience silent fans are not very good radiator fans because most of the time they have low static pressure.
> 
> I know its not all about static pressure but still.
> 
> I would love to see them outperforming my SP120L fans that come with my H100i but i don't think they will perform that good to be honest..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Bit Phoenix Pro PWM.. thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quieter and just as powerful (essentially)
> 
> full square surround unlike the funky shape that the sp120's are that allow for air flow issues


Well I currently cannot stand the 'turbine' sound that my 2 x SP120 High Perf. Editions that are sat on my Aegir - and the performance drop with less than 20% drop in sound levels @ 7V just doesn't cut it for 'performance' fans in my eyes







So I'm going to get a couple of these DS fans and see what they can do on my Aegir - My PC room has a constant ambient of 20-22°C so I can get a good comparison on this cooler in my environment. What is with Corsair giving the SP fan series the goofed up shrouds. It has quite an effect on radiator performance for the fan, no?


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Setting lower will cause Vdroop. With Ultra-High you will be closer to your set voltage even vs High. Even if it boosts a bit its only a tiny bit over and you can lower your voltage if you REALLY need to in order to compensate, but that is HIGHLY unlikely.
> 
> For me @ 4.8Ghz 1.5v set in BIOS
> Ultra-High: 1.5v-1.51v underload (So 0.0 to +0.01 difference)
> High: 1.48v-1.488v underload (So -0.2 to -0.12v difference)


Keep in mind he's dealing with a M5A97 EVO R2.0. Ultra high llc is normally the best bet on a asus board to keep voltage around what you set in bios but the first wall on his board with proper cooling is typically vrm temps. That's why I suspect High is a better bet in this specific case.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The Bitfenix get rather mixed reviews from what I can tell. The fan guru's like Tator Tot tell me to stay away. I have always been humming and haaaing about buying 140mm Specter Pro 1800's. Where in comparison all of the DS fan reviews I have seen are all positive. However they still are not fast enough for me so I am waiting Jetflo 140's which I have been told are getting refined for better airflow and less noise for the consumer market before release vs. the OEM version on Nepton coolers.


I've got a pair of 140 Bit Phoenix Spectre's - or Pro not sure which is the pro with the Honey Comb pattern?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Keep in mind he's dealing with a M5A97 EVO R2.0. Ultra high llc is normally the best bet on a asus board to keep voltage around what you set in bios but the first wall on his board with proper cooling is typically vrm temps. That's why I suspect High is a better bet in this specific case.


I'd agree I had a M5A97 Pro with a 1090T and that board didn't like Very-HIgh on CPU LLC


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> By lower I mean the high range. Just enough so you don't have vboost like stated before.
> I don't trust SPD at all, it doesn't show up on ivy-e properly with tridents either. For whatever reason the AS9 xmp worked with the 2x4 2400/9 sticks but the rest were too high or too low. Presets that assume everything else is running at x. You don't however need anything close to 1.45 cpu/nb to run 2400mhz/2600NB with 2x8. Lately I've noticed different spd on identical kits ordered at different times as well.


You're right but with the 2002 bios I couldn't get the NB to run without that much voltage . I had been using 508b up untill my crash and believe me I've had this board all over the map. But witht that new bios something was just wonky with ram timings and NB. On 1304 ram is fine and NB volts at 1.23 for 2600. It's to me almost like the AUS bios engineers don't care about the AMD so much because there's no money. Anything after the first 6 Mo.s is crap in my opinion, there's no work done to it just "added stability" performance is lost and now these weird Ram issue just reinforce what I have believed all along.


----------



## mus1mus

The board is still better than GA UD3s I should say..
?

Overshoot is well worse than Vdroop IMO..


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The board is still better than GA UD3s I should say..
> ?
> 
> Overshoot is well worse than Vdroop IMO..


^That and
It's not a bad board I still have a 1050t running on a rev1 at 3.4 with some 1600/6 pi sticks that been chugging away for years with np. I have a delta fan on the side above the socket though... Not the most elegant solution. I really like the as3 for the budget board but kyad disagrees usually.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The Bitfenix get rather mixed reviews from what I can tell. The fan guru's like Tator Tot tell me to stay away. I have always been humming and haaaing about buying 140mm Specter Pro 1800's. Where in comparison all of the DS fan reviews I have seen are all positive. However they still are not fast enough for me so I am waiting Jetflo 140's which I have been told are getting refined for better airflow and less noise for the consumer market before release vs. the OEM version on Nepton coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a pair of 140 Bit Phoenix Spectre's - or Pro not sure which is the pro with the Honey Comb pattern?
Click to expand...

Specter's have sickle shaped blades. I guess they tried to copy Gentle Typhoons but weren't too good at it. Pro's have straighter blades with ridges on them and the honeycomb pattern.


----------



## Vencenzo

I wound up going with bit phoenix spectre pro 200mms for the kandalf makeover for my roommate. They do a good job and are silent. Time to make megaman cringe at the phobya 200x400 hehe :


Double thick 120x360 hinged on door, my first double external rad build.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The Bitfenix get rather mixed reviews from what I can tell. The fan guru's like Tator Tot tell me to stay away. I have always been humming and haaaing about buying 140mm Specter Pro 1800's. Where in comparison all of the DS fan reviews I have seen are all positive. However they still are not fast enough for me so I am waiting Jetflo 140's which I have been told are getting refined for better airflow and less noise for the consumer market before release vs. the OEM version on Nepton coolers.


I've had horrid experiences with the none pro bit phoenix.

These fans rock my socks something wicked.

my sp120Ls and my SP120HPs just don't compare overall.

the shroud is a little funky, ya it effects the performance but not a huge amount.

the bit phoenix pro PWM go up to 1850rpm iirc, 2.8/2.9mm static pressure (0.2 mm sp difference iirc)

with my BPP (bit phoenix pro) i've got them running off 12v on a fan contoller on the intake and 85% duty on the rad.

Significantly quieter then SP120's (stock ones that come with their coolers and the aftermarket higher performance ones)

mounts better IMHO, and performs identical.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The Bitfenix get rather mixed reviews from what I can tell. The fan guru's like Tator Tot tell me to stay away. I have always been humming and haaaing about buying 140mm Specter Pro 1800's. Where in comparison all of the DS fan reviews I have seen are all positive. However they still are not fast enough for me so I am waiting Jetflo 140's which I have been told are getting refined for better airflow and less noise for the consumer market before release vs. the OEM version on Nepton coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had horrid experiences with the none pro bit phoenix.
> 
> These fans rock my socks something wicked.
> 
> my sp120Ls and my SP120HPs just don't compare overall.
> 
> the shroud is a little funky, ya it effects the performance but not a huge amount.
> 
> the bit phoenix pro PWM go up to 1850rpm iirc, 2.8/2.9mm static pressure (0.2 mm sp difference iirc)
> 
> with my BPP (bit phoenix pro) i've got them running off 12v on a fan contoller on the intake and 85% duty on the rad.
> 
> Significantly quieter then SP120's (stock ones that come with their coolers and the aftermarket higher performance ones)
> 
> mounts better IMHO, and performs identical.
Click to expand...

Well when the time comes and the Jetflo 140's come out. I'll make a thread on what 140's to buy. Until then I don't see much reason to let go of my shark 1500RPM's.

On another note. Has anybody tried running the 83XX's on 890FX boards and with any decent overclocking results? The reason I ask is a lot of the high end 890FX boards like the Crosshair IV had good power delivery, so I assume that with a BIOS flash it should have some decent OC potential. Just curious here.


----------



## PimpSkyline

If the 8300's are $200+ i think i will just take a 8350, but if you can't overclock/underclock, i understand why they made them for OEM PC's.


----------



## mus1mus

Decided to lap my 8320 and my Silver Arrow.

And was greeted by these.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




High edges for the CPU

And higher edges + center contour along the heatpipes.



Can only hope for better it seems.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well when the time comes and the Jetflo 140's come out. I'll make a thread on what 140's to buy. Until then I don't see much reason to let go of my shark 1500RPM's.
> 
> On another note. Has anybody tried running the 83XX's on 890FX boards and with any decent overclocking results? The reason I ask is a lot of the high end 890FX boards like the Crosshair IV had good power delivery, so I assume that with a BIOS flash it should have some decent OC potential. Just curious here.


Ya there are people running them on the CHIV, they clock the same as their younger brothers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> If the 8300's are $200+ i think i will just take a 8350, but if you can't overclock/underclock, i understand why they made them for OEM PC's.


Exacly to keep the heat and power usage down.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ive got an inquiry i know not a lot of you have experience with my board (asrock 990 fx killer )...that said they havent released any bios updates this year my question is I noticed the 990fx pro has a slightly more feature rich setup and was wondering the chances a pro bios would work on this board...i know sometimes this works on gpus..I was thinking this would be a resounding no but thought id ask anyway


----------



## nardustyle

my amd build






temps:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Decided to lap my 8320 and my Silver Arrow.
> 
> And was greeted by these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High edges for the CPU
> 
> And higher edges + center contour along the heatpipes.
> 
> 
> 
> Can only hope for better it seems.


That's only half way done, there is still some tin left on the CPU and heat sink.

I am going to lap my 8350 and corsair h100i too when i can get some decent sandpaper, its hard to get grid 1500 and 2000 i go look tomorrow or i am going to order it from the Internet.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Nice....I'm jelly...I really need to spend some time on my cable management...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> my amd build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps:


Looks great









Nice clean build, how does that H320 treat you? You like it?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> my amd build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps:


The fans on the case are Corsair AF 120mm?









Nice socket temps!! I cant understand how can i reach 62/63ºC on socket temp with only 1.325V on the cpu..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's only half way done, there is still some tin left on the CPU and heat sink.
> 
> I am going to lap my 8350 and corsair h100i too when i can get some decent sandpaper, its hard to get grid 1500 and 2000 i go look tomorrow or i am going to order it from the Internet.


It ain't done yet mate... It was rather surprising that my CPU survived even with poor mating on my cooler.

CPU has high edges. The cooler too. So a flat mating components should really be marginally cooler.

And they were.. Shaved off a handful degrees on an unsmothened lap.. ? big grin!!!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The fans on the case are Corsair AF 120mm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice socket temps!! I cant understand how can i reach 62/63ºC on socket temp with only 1.325V on the cpu..


you been told why a few times..

you are using a 4+2 phase board..

so not many phases for the cpu to work with so it is likely pushing all 4 to the max.

Proper boards usually have at-least a 8+2 phase circuit, if they don't have 8 phases then it is a super high quality circuit (which your VRM circuit most defiantly is NOT)

the less phases a board has the more power each phase is responsible for, more power/electricity translates into heat quite effectively.

the hotter your VRMS get the hotter your socket will get.

if you don't take adequate precautions, you are left with your situation. you need airflow... LOTS of it if you are air cooling.

slightly positive air pressure is best (slightly more air blowing in then being pulled out)

get more fans, or turn yours up and get better cooling.. but you really would be better off with a proper motherboard.


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clean build, how does that H320 treat you? You like it?


before i have silver arrow, i can cooled max 1.44v

with h320 i can get *1.60v* with max 70c on core... amazing performance for my point of view...

there is one problem , for mount 4 slot of ram you need to modify the socket mount



austin : 5 140mm and 4 120 high preformance (1 for vga 3 for h320)


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you been told why a few times..
> 
> you are using a 4+2 phase board..
> 
> so not many phases for the cpu to work with so it is likely pushing all 4 to the max.
> 
> Proper boards usually have at-least a 8+2 phase circuit, if they don't have 8 phases then it is a super high quality circuit (which your VRM circuit most defiantly is NOT)
> 
> the less phases a board has the more power each phase is responsible for, more power/electricity translates into heat quite effectively.
> 
> the hotter your VRMS get the hotter your socket will get.
> 
> if you don't take adequate precautions, you are left with your situation. you need airflow... LOTS of it if you are air cooling.
> 
> slightly positive air pressure is best (slightly more air blowing in then being pulled out)
> 
> get more fans, or turn yours up and get better cooling.. but you really would be better off with a proper motherboard.


Im using 6+2 power phase board..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im using 6+2 power phase board..


Even some 8+2 board struggles with these fx beasts.

Don't count out that fact.

Besides , there are lot of things most people here have done to counter the heat for these chips. Have you done yours to begin with??


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Even some 8+2 board struggles with these fx beasts.
> 
> Don't count out that fact.
> 
> Besides , there are lot of things most people here have done to counter the heat for these chips. Have you done yours to begin with??


A whole on the back pannel, with a 120mm fan blowing air on the back of the vrms and the socket. Isnt enough? The 80mm fan on the vrm dont really changed much


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> before i have silver arrow, i can cooled max 1.44v


That's right. At 4.5 GHz and 1.44, SA can cool an eight core very well to mid 50s.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> A whole on the back pannel, with a 120mm fan blowing air on the back of the vrms and the socket. Isnt enough? The 80mm fan on the vrm dont really changed much


It may seem not enough to produce considerable results for a certain reason. Not enough power phases thus not enough VRMs thus, every VRM heats up considerably that even an 80mm fan cannot cool down...


----------



## austinmrs

Its normal that i can run 4.4 Stable at 1.318V? From what i see here, its quite low voltage.. Dunno why this thing heats up so much


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Its normal that i can run 4.4 Stable at 1.318V? From what i see here, its quite low voltage.. Dunno why this thing heats up so much


For me it didn't take much voltage tweaking at all to get to 4.4ghz

It's 4.5-4.6ghz where the voltages started ramping up for me and then 4.8ghz took an even bigger jump hehe


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> It's 4.5-4.6ghz where the voltages started ramping up for me and then 4.8ghz took an even bigger jump hehe


Yep, its not a linear scaling. The speed/voltage graph would look more like a hockey stick.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yep, its not a linear scaling. The speed/voltage graph would look more like a hockey stick.


yeah, mine's pretty straight forward up till 4.8... after that its hockey stick lol... although, since I've gotten good cooling now, I've discovered it took more volts than I thought for some of my OC's to pass a long run at prime 95 and IBT @ IBT avx at max

4.2= 1.28
4.3= 1.32
4.4= 1.36
4.5= 1.4
4.6= 1.44 <---- This is my OC for intense CPU usage, like folding or such as heat and power usage is still low here, temps rarely over 40C.
4.7= 1.48
4.8= 1.53 <--- this is my "main" OC for gaming and daily usage and it stays well under thermal limits even under stressing.
4.9= 1.6 <---- this might not be "fully stable" as I didn't want to leave it for hours due to the extreme heat... core temps approaching 70C
5= 1.6? < can't really test this.. cooling don't keep up, but I estimate to be fully stable at some where around 1.67 - 1.7 vcore.

edit: I should note that even though these passed the test up to and including the 4.8, I do add a tinge more volts under load due to the fact I use very high LLC so peak volts would be .01 to .02 higher than stated under extreme loads..... I almost always forget to mention the inclusion of the LLC...


----------



## Mega Man

ill ketch up on the other 50 posts i missed in a min
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> My 8350 arrived on Friday and spent about 4 hours trying to get it overclocked and stable.
> 
> Currently sitting at 1.4v at 4.4GHZ.
> 
> The Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 rev3 just cant handle this chip the voltages fluctuate way to much and throttle the chip so looks like i am going to have to sell the board.
> 
> Thinking about the Asus Sabertooth 990fx?
> 
> 
> 
> The Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0 is an awesome board. I've loved mine ever since I first fired her up.
> 
> But I do agree with @KyadCK - the UD3 should be able to handle a 4.4Ghz 8350 - 1.4 V sounds a little high for 4.4Ghz - let's see your LLC and bios settings!
Click to expand...

yes they have a point sorry i missed that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apropo*
> 
> What's Up Y'all!!?
> 
> I've been away from the site for a while so I figured I best get back over here and stop in. Now that my main rig is sporting the FX 8350 I figured this might be a good place to come make my home. Once I get back on my main system I'll get my application in to be a member.
> 
> My main rig started with an i5-3570k and GIGABYTE motherboard and I upgraded to an ASUS Crossfire V formula Z MB and 8350 as you can see in this picture:
> 
> Currently have the 8350 OC'd @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put an AMD FX cooler I snagged from the AMD Test drive system:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 16gb of 2133 AMD Gaming memory in the system as well.
> 
> Currently its using a GTX 670 GIGABYTE GPU OC @ 1250mhz
> 
> This is what my system currently looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from that if you have any questions please let me know!


welcome i love that memory and been meaning to pick up some., does it oc well ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What temp is Tmpin2 in Hwmonitor for gigabyte mobos?
> 
> 
> 
> Not to reiterate with a little force - BUT - multiple users have advised you to use HWinfo64/32 for monitoring temps & sensors. I have linked it before, but here it is for ease again: HWinfo Downloads
> 
> I believe, from a quick Google of 'Tmpin2 in Hwmonitor for gigabyte mobos' that Tempin2 is NB - I would still advise on getting HWinfo for the future!
Click to expand...

this,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Not to reiterate with a little force - BUT - multiple users have advised you to use HWinfo64/32 for monitoring temps & sensors. I have linked it before, but here it is for ease again: HWinfo Downloads
> 
> I believe, from a quick Google of 'Tmpin2 in Hwmonitor for gigabyte mobos' that Tempin2 is NB - I would still advise on getting HWinfo for the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Hwinfo doesn't give Tmpin2 temps. It just gives, core, cpu and mobo temps.
Click to expand...


yes it does, if you click my pic and click the "original" button you can easily see it
under the "ite" tab, all are labeled MB NB CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was going to post this in the MOBO section but decised to put it here since it will possibly get more exposure. I borked up my bios this weekend and thought it would be a good opportunity to test something that has been nagging at me about the two top asus boards bios versions and memory problems. I was recently trying to help a couple of posters with Kingston 2400 2x8 memory and it was causing nothing but problems. So I put my G.Skill 2400 in after flashing to the latest CHV-z bios and was not really surprised from what I saw. The bios isn't reading the SPD/XMP info correctly and there seem to be some other underlying issues. The only way I could get my NB up to 2600 was with 1.45v which is way too much compared to normal.
> Here's my results if interested in having a peak
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657778&postcount=2388
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7657788&postcount=2389


did you overvolt the ram at all ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Run those g.skill sticks at 1.65v 2408mhz 10-11-11-32-44
> CPU/NB at 1.25 with LLC on high.
> NB 2600/HT 2600
> 
> TRAS has to be 32 or higher for those sticks. I've tested this on both 1500/1900 chv-z bios and the AS9. On a side note : the 1866/8 tridents also run those those timings at 1.65 2408 np.
> Stick with lower LLC, Vrm/socket temps are half the battle to 4.6 on that board.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? With Lower LLC i got a lot of Vdroop.
Click to expand...

CPU/NB LLC @ high not CPU LLC

side note i keep getting errors stating that the image is corrupted with firefox, i think this beta needs some work


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yep, its not a linear scaling. The speed/voltage graph would look more like a hockey stick.


Somewhere along 4.7-4.8 most will encounter a Voltage Wall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, mine's pretty straight forward up till 4.8... after that its hockey stick lol... although, since I've gotten good cooling now, I've discovered it took more volts than I thought for some of my OC's to pass a long run at prime 95 and IBT @ IBT avx at max
> 
> 4.2= 1.28
> 4.3= 1.32
> 4.4= 1.36
> 4.5= 1.4
> 4.6= 1.44 <---- This is my OC for intense CPU usage, like folding or such as heat and power usage is still low here, temps rarely over 40C.
> 4.7= 1.48
> 4.8= 1.53 <--- this is my "main" OC for gaming and daily usage and it stays well under thermal limits even under stressing.
> 4.9= 1.6 <---- this might not be "fully stable" as I didn't want to leave it for hours due to the extreme heat... core temps approaching 70C
> 5= 1.6? < can't really test this.. cooling don't keep up, but I estimate to be fully stable at some where around 1.67 - 1.7 vcore.
> 
> edit: I should note that even though these passed the test up to and including the 4.8, I do add a tinge more volts under load due to the fact I use very high LLC so peak volts would be .01 to .02 higher than stated under extreme loads..... I almost always forget to mention the inclusion of the LLC...


Up to 4.5 and I don't have to add any offsets for the voltages at Ultra High LLC. Which ranges tfrom 1.337 - 1.39s Volts. My board gives too much Overshoot that is hard to counter. Delta of my voltage is about 0.060 Volts!!!

After 4.5, 4.6 takes another +0.050, 4.7 for +0.100, 4.8 for +0.125 = 1.512!!!


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill ketch up on the other 50 posts i missed in a min
> yes they have a point sorry i missed that
> welcome i love that memory and been meaning to pick up some., does it oc well ?
> this,
> 
> yes it does, if you click my pic and click the "original" button you can easily see it
> under the "ite" tab, all are labeled MB NB CPU
> did you overvolt the ram at all ?
> CPU/NB LLC @ high not CPU LLC
> 
> side note i keep getting errors stating that the image is corrupted with firefox, i think this beta needs some work


I have CPU LLC on ultra high, and CPU/NB LLC on high.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill ketch up on the other 50 posts i missed in a min
> yes they have a point sorry i missed that
> welcome i love that memory and been meaning to pick up some., does it oc well ?
> this,
> 
> yes it does, if you click my pic and click the "original" button you can easily see it
> under the "ite" tab, all are labeled MB NB CPU
> 
> Here's my Hwinfo file. see for yourself its not there.
> 
> temp.CSV 70k .CSV file


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill ketch up on the other 50 posts i missed in a min
> yes they have a point sorry i missed that
> welcome i love that memory and been meaning to pick up some., does it oc well ?
> this,
> 
> yes it does, if you click my pic and click the "original" button you can easily see it
> under the "ite" tab, all are labeled MB NB CPU
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Hwinfo file. see for yourself its not there.
> 
> temp.CSV 70k .CSV file
Click to expand...

i dont open attachments fyi

you can use windows snippet though and upload them to ocn


----------



## Gregory14

just playing Hearthstone and it clocks to almost 4.9 when I have it set to 4.7, you think its worth it to push it to 5Ghz? I think it most likely can, but 200Mhz for more heat.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 
> 
> just playing Hearthstone and it clocks to almost 4.9 when I have it set to 4.7, you think its worth it to push it to 5Ghz? I think it most likely can, but 200Mhz for more heat.


idr the name but what do you have the 1.8v set to in your bios?

also what is your fsb / multi


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idr the name but what do you have the 1.8v set to in your bios?
> 
> also what is your fsb / multi


1.8v NB Vid i think it is, i set it to 1.81, fsb=auto, multi 23.5 DOCP mode 1600Mhz Ram offset mode + is i think .875


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idr the name but what do you have the 1.8v set to in your bios?
> 
> also what is your fsb / multi
> 
> 
> 
> 1.8v NB Vid i think it is, i set it to 1.81, fsb=auto, multi 23.5 DOCP mode 1600Mhz Ram offset mode + is i think .875
Click to expand...

i cant think of the settings atm ill try later.

also to note on my intel i am stress testing as i am making sure it is this build of firefox that is wonky, anywho i am currently using 6gbs of memory, so i am stressing 9 gb, and i am now getting 2.99xx but when i use 12 ( or did use it ) i get 3.1xxx.... weird


----------



## jason387

Here are screenshots of everything that appears in HWinfo for me and there isn't any NB temp.


----------



## process

After many watercooling weeks of heartache and pain, I have decided to strip out all custom components and sell on.

I recently bought an EK bay res pump combo thinking my pump or res was naff and the same trickling came from rad. So I bought a new rad and same again! This time, I put the pump full and shook it to death in anger and hey presto, the flow was grand! However, the temp diff isn't appealing enough for me to keep. I will sell up and await next gen before building a new rig (actually, I'll have it made for me next time!)


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The fans on the case are Corsair AF 120mm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice socket temps!! I cant understand how can i reach 62/63ºC on socket temp with only 1.325V on the cpu..


What are your temps if you keep your case open?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> After many watercooling weeks of heartache and pain, I have decided to strip out all custom components and sell on.
> 
> I recently bought an EK bay res pump combo thinking my pump or res was naff and the same trickling came from rad. So I bought a new rad and same again! This time, I put the pump full and shook it to death in anger and hey presto, the flow was grand! However, the temp diff isn't appealing enough for me to keep. I will sell up and await next gen before building a new rig (actually, I'll have it made for me next time!)


what fans are you using? did you mount your block correctly ? something is not right


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well when the time comes and the Jetflo 140's come out. I'll make a thread on what 140's to buy. Until then I don't see much reason to let go of my shark 1500RPM's.
> 
> On another note. Has anybody tried running the 83XX's on 890FX boards and with any decent overclocking results? The reason I ask is a lot of the high end 890FX boards like the Crosshair IV had good power delivery, so I assume that with a BIOS flash it should have some decent OC potential. Just curious here.


I have seen CHIVs run the 9590 before, should be good2go


----------



## cpmee

@Mega Man. Youre certainly right about the FSB holes, they are really weird and dont follow any rhyme or reason.
I can do 227-230, but not 231. I can do 250 but not 251. I can do 290 but not 300 or 310. More testing when time allows, heh.

In other words, just because the FSB wont work at +1 more mhz, doesnt mean it wont work at +20 more mhz, heh. Like Yoda says, "You must unlearn what you have learned".


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what fans are you using? did you mount your block correctly ? something is not right


ye the whole building of this rig has been not logical.

I've got 2x120mm aerocool shark in push
http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/shark_w12.html
OH! After looking at specs above I noticed a voltage reduction cable.. that more than halves the air flow
Air Flow 82.6 CMF - red cable 32.5 CM...pretty sure I didnt use it oh... the fans connect to the towers fan control cables... will plug in directly to a molex anyway

and 2 titan kurkis in pull
http://www.infotechnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=7806&osCsid=19348818a027ae5f87463d734fc912ca

with this new overpriced rad
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-240.html

cant really see molexing the fans making a huge cooling diff but will try


----------



## austinmrs

So guys i found a really good promotion, SwiftTech H220 for 136$.

I think i will go for it. Will this lower a lot only my core temps? Or the socket temp will go a bit lower too?

Currently got a 33$ cooler, Raijintek Themis. WIll i notice a big improve on socket temp with an H220?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Will this lower a lot only my core temps? Or the socket temp will go a bit lower too?


It does look like a good deal, but it will only lower your core temps. I think after the stuff youve tried, only a 990 mobo will lower your socket temps.The 970 board also limits pushing to extremes. But as long as your socket temps are below 75-80C, youre still safe.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

iirc the only 970 series boards that decent for the 8 core chips are asrock extremes 3?(if you can tolerate a thin pcb) or gigabyte with its 970-udX

the H220,might help the socket temp, but only by 2-3* if that.


----------



## Johan45

@ austinmrs
I'm pretty certain that M5A97evo is an 8 phase board, so it should be able to handle that CPU. If your socket temps are too high you have an airflow problem those Fratcal cases are quiet but not cool. The swiftec should help take some of the heat away if you put 4 fans on it but unless you get that case ventilated better you're alway going to have high temps on your socket. Will the swiftec even fit in that case??
EDIT: I just had a look and I have my doubts it will.


----------



## Melcar

Asus M5A97 aint half bad for octo cores either. The only thing keeping me from breaking 4.4GHz are temps. Sure, no fancy HTT overclocks or RAM/NB tweaking, but good enough for the basics.
The best solution for fighting socket temps. is strapping a small fan on the back of your motherboard. My socket temps are almost on par with my CPU core temps now.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> The best solution for fighting socket temps. is strapping a small fan on the back of your motherboard.


He did that, but he says he only got about 3C less. I think for most cases putting a fan on the back would reduce socket temps significantly more.
Quote:


> My socket temps are almost on par with my CPU core temps now.


Yep, my socket temps are lower than my core temps, at over 45C of course. Idle core temps of 8C just arent even near reality, heh.


----------



## austinmrs

The swifttech h220 can easily fit on the fractal arc midi r2.. Even the kraken x60 fit.

It even support 3x120mm radiator on the top.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> He did that, but he says he only got about 3C less. I think for most cases putting a fan on the back would reduce socket temps significantly more.


It depends on the fan, I tried a small fan on the back of my case to keep the side panel on and my socket temps went down about 3-4C. This fan was also taped directly to the socket itself and I didn't want to cut a hole in my case so understandably it didn't lower my temps much. I later removed it and placed a larger one back there using a combination of zip ties and tape to keep it at least a few cm off the socket as well as foregoing the side panel altogether (looks kind of meh but for a good OC I'm like whatever) and it dropped my Socket 10C under load easily. and as you stated that pretty much put my socket and core temps in the same degree range.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ austinmrs
> I'm pretty certain that M5A97evo is an 8 phase board, so it should be able to handle that CPU. If your socket temps are too high you have an airflow problem those Fratcal cases are quiet but not cool. The swiftec should help take some of the heat away if you put 4 fans on it but unless you get that case ventilated better you're alway going to have high temps on your socket. Will the swiftec even fit in that case??
> EDIT: I just had a look and I have my doubts it will.


6+2+2 same as M5A99X and M5A99FX, although unknown if the VRM's are of the same quality.


----------



## Kuivamaa

M5A97 evo r2.0 and 970A-UD3(P) are good o/c 970 boards, Asrock 970 extreme3 is nowhere near as good (and Asrock silently removed octocore support for those,it says something about using extra coolers iirc).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 6+2+2 same as M5A99X and M5A99FX, although unknown if the VRM's are of the same quality.


Thanks


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> 6+2+2 same as M5A99X and M5A99FX, although unknown if the VRM's are of the same quality.


Theres also a heatpipe from the northbridge sink to the vrm sink on the M5A99X and M5A99FX, thats left off of the M5A97.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

m5a970s evos are 6+2, not 6+2+2

For asus you want their 990x/990fx 8+2 vrm circuit (m5a99x pro?, saberkitty, crosshair) if you want the most out of your chip.

anything less from Asus will be temperature limited.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ austinmrs
> I'm pretty certain that M5A97evo is an 8 phase board, so it should be able to handle that CPU. If your socket temps are too high you have an airflow problem those Fratcal cases are quiet but not cool. The swiftec should help take some of the heat away if you put 4 fans on it but unless you get that case ventilated better you're alway going to have high temps on your socket. Will the swiftec even fit in that case??
> EDIT: I just had a look and I have my doubts it will.


i hope you dont mean push pull, it will have so little impact. it wont even be funny


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So guys i found a really good promotion, SwiftTech H220 for 136$.
> 
> I think i will go for it. Will this lower a lot only my core temps? Or the socket temp will go a bit lower too?
> 
> Currently got a 33$ cooler, Raijintek Themis. WIll i notice a big improve on socket temp with an H220?


If you can, wait for the H200x. It is going to be so much better than any AIO on the market now that it's worth the wait.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you can, wait for the H200x. It is going to be so much better than any AIO on the market now that it's worth the wait.


Man that thing is sexy.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Man that thing is sexy.


good price too..... i like the idea that the pump is in the res. The ability to change things is a nice touch, thinking this might be a better option for my cheap ass than setting up a custom loop when i get the cash. Its kinda middle of the road between the two with a little room for expansion. Would have been nice to see the actual cooler in action installed on a pc though. Also wondering how well it would work with a push pull having only one push on one side. Time will tell i guess, those with a lot more ducks than me can test it for me


----------



## neurotix

It looks quite nice.

My new i7 takes a ton of voltage to be stable at 4.6ghz, I went to 1.5v and it still wasn't stable. My Vishera wouldn't do 5ghz stable either even with 1.67v. Since my H100i can cool my i7 effectively enough at 4.5ghz, I'm just gonna stick with that. No plans to water cool my cards either or I wouldn't have paid a premium for Tri-X. I'm happy with my current setup, but that cooler looks like it could handle Vishera easily at high voltage overclocks.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, i'd like to speak about my experience with my AMD build and maybe get some advice/pointers. First i'd like to say i enjoy my new 8320 + m5a99x evo r2. Coming from an i7 3770k + ud3 i'd have to say the differences are negligible. I might say that in day to day activities it feels a little bit snappier but that might just be me.

What disappoints me though is the overclocking. Don't get me wrong i like the extra tinkering compared to the i7 but that socket temp thing has gotten a bit on my nerves after the few hours i spent trying different oc formats. On the intel build i think i spent less than 30 minutes setting up the multipler + voltage and got a stable 4.5 @ 1.33 on AMD on the other hand i can't get past 4500 @1.4 withouth socket temps getting upwards of 70 in the first 5 minutes of Small FFT's in prime95.

My case is a Zalman Z11 Plus on which i changed the back and top exhaust vents with Arctic F12, the cpu cooler is a Macho hr-02 which unfortunately covers the vrms so i can't put extra fans on them. Is the board really that bad when it comes to vrm cooling? I read here on the forum that someone talked to Asus support and got a message that if the temps are below 90 on the socket the board should handle it. The case has pretty tight side panels as well unfortunately.

Any advice is much appreciated. Thank you.

PS: here is the quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sberganini*
> 
> Re: High CPU socket temps with low CPU core temps ... I may have gotten a meaningful answer from ASUS tech support. After submitting a formal tech support case on the ASUS website I spoke on the phone today with a technician in their Global Technical Support department. This information comes from an unnamed "overclocking specialist" within that department ... the ASUS motherboard socket can tolerate a temperature of 88-90 degrees C without thermal or electrical damage to any motherboard components. The board is designed to operate at these temperatures and heat dissipation through the board layers is a design factor. While the motherboard does self-monitor CPU core and socket temperature, there is no "automatic" PC shutdown if the board senses socket temperatures approaching 90 degrees C. According to the "overclocking specialist" a socket temperature 20-25 degrees C higher than CPU core temperatures with a very effective CPU cooling solution is not unrealistic. Bottom line: if CPU core temps are kept in a safe thermal range, then socket temps approaching, but not exceeding 90 degrees C should still be OK. So, what are your thoughts?


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you can, wait for the H200x. It is going to be so much better than any AIO on the market now that it's worth the wait.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Since everybody is discussing cooling: what could I expect out of the H110 on my 8350? Some guy is selling a brand new unit with some plasticky thing broken off (still works perfectly, he says) on an auction site, currently going for 50 euros, time remaining 5 days, buyout price 70 euros. I imagine it has no warranty though cause the plastic got broken when the guy tried fitting it on his case but it didn't fit. I know buying something without warranty could be a gamble but the price is tempting (brand new ones start at 100 euros). I need to mod my case to make it fit, but since I was going to upgrade to some good water cooling anyway I have that all planned out and measured anyway, just gotta chop it up. I could buy a brand new h100i which fits better probably this summer, but if I bought this one I would have a new toy faster and could get back at it with overclocking. (My current A30 is not brilliant for this chip, even with the fan replaced.)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Since everybody is discussing cooling: what could I expect out of the H110 on my 8350? Some guy is selling a brand new unit with some plasticky thing broken off (still works perfectly, he says) on an auction site, currently going for 50 euros, time remaining 5 days, buyout price 70 euros. I imagine it has no warranty though cause the plastic got broken when the guy tried fitting it on his case but it didn't fit. I know buying something without warranty could be a gamble but the price is tempting (brand new ones start at 100 euros). I need to mod my case to make it fit, but since I was going to upgrade to some good water cooling anyway I have that all planned out and measured anyway, just gotta chop it up. I could buy a brand new h100i which fits better probably this summer, but if I bought this one I would have a new toy faster and could get back at it with overclocking. (My current A30 is not brilliant for this chip, even with the fan replaced.)


It would be a massive upgrade over your present cooling. A guy here managed to get his 8 core to 4.6Ghz with an Antec Kuhler 920. So I'm guessing the H110 would get you 4.8Ghz or more depending upon the voltage used. I myself bout a used cooler, AMD FX Liquid cooler, it came with the FX 8150 when the FX 8150 was sold along with Liquid Cooling. Its the same as the Asetek 570LC and the same as the Antec Kuhler 920. I'm more than happy that I bought it, even though it was used for a year and on the bright side I only paid 50$ for it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Since everybody is discussing cooling: what could I expect out of the H110 on my 8350? Some guy is selling a brand new unit with some plasticky thing broken off (still works perfectly, he says) on an auction site, currently going for 50 euros, time remaining 5 days, buyout price 70 euros. I imagine it has no warranty though cause the plastic got broken when the guy tried fitting it on his case but it didn't fit. I know buying something without warranty could be a gamble but the price is tempting (brand new ones start at 100 euros). I need to mod my case to make it fit, but since I was going to upgrade to some good water cooling anyway I have that all planned out and measured anyway, just gotta chop it up. I could buy a brand new h100i which fits better probably this summer, but if I bought this one I would have a new toy faster and could get back at it with overclocking. (My current A30 is not brilliant for this chip, even with the fan replaced.)


H100i got some people more than 5GHz with better fans. But that will be chip dependent as well as ambient related.

Add some of the knowledge shared here to the equation as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It would be a massive upgrade over your present cooling. A guy here managed to get his 8 core to 4.6Ghz with an Antec Kuhler 920. So I'm guessing the H110 would get you 4.8Ghz or more depending upon the voltage used. I myself bout a used cooler, AMD FX Liquid cooler, it came with the FX 8150 when the FX 8150 was sold along with Liquid Cooling. Its the same as the Asetek 570LC and the same as the Antec Kuhler 920. I'm more than happy that I bought it, even though it was used for a year and on the bright side I only paid 50$ for it


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> It would be a massive upgrade over your present cooling. A guy here managed to get his 8 core to 4.6Ghz with an Antec Kuhler 920. So I'm guessing the H110 would get you 4.8Ghz or more depending upon the voltage used. I myself bout a used cooler, AMD FX Liquid cooler, it came with the FX 8150 when the FX 8150 was sold along with Liquid Cooling. Its the same as the Asetek 570LC and the same as the Antec Kuhler 920. I'm more than happy that I bought it, even though it was used for a year and on the bright side I only paid 50$ for it


I am certainly looking into that 220X around june or something better than this H55. Got 4.84Ghz with the H55, imagine what I could do with a 240rad or 360.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> m5a970s evos are 6+2, not 6+2+2
> 
> For asus you want their 990x/990fx 8+2 vrm circuit (m5a99x pro?, saberkitty, crosshair) if you want the most out of your chip.
> 
> anything less from Asus will be temperature limited.


I think I was confusing it with the M5A88 EVO which is 8 phase
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i hope you dont mean push pull, it will have so little impact. it wont even be funny


I don't know about the swiftec but on my TT 2.0 , 4 high CFM/SP fans made a huge difference over the stock ones that came with it. Alot depends on the rad thickness and FPI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> It looks quite nice.
> 
> My new i7 takes a ton of voltage to be stable at 4.6ghz, I went to 1.5v and it still wasn't stable. .


I see you're running 2400 ram on that, have you upped the VCCIO and VCCSA. I think it's digital IO offset on that board. There'll be three voltages there that have to do with the memory and controller. For the 2400 ram try setting them both to a .20v offset, .15v minimum. The highspeed ram needs a bit of a push especially when you get into the higher clock speeds.


----------



## FoamyV

Any help?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, i'd like to speak about my experience with my AMD build and maybe get some advice/pointers. First i'd like to say i enjoy my new 8320 + m5a99x evo r2. Coming from an i7 3770k + ud3 i'd have to say the differences are negligible. I might say that in day to day activities it feels a little bit snappier but that might just be me.
> 
> What disappoints me though is the overclocking. Don't get me wrong i like the extra tinkering compared to the i7 but that socket temp thing has gotten a bit on my nerves after the few hours i spent trying different oc formats. On the intel build i think i spent less than 30 minutes setting up the multipler + voltage and got a stable 4.5 @ 1.33 on AMD on the other hand i can't get past 4500 @1.4 withouth socket temps getting upwards of 70 in the first 5 minutes of Small FFT's in prime95.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Any help?


I don't see a lot of info on your cooling etc. but one thing I do Know about the M5A99 boards is that the 6 phase power section really has to work to get the 8 core CPUs running OCd. This in turn creates a lot of heat which only some active cooling for the VRM and socket can help. I have one of these boards which I used for my first OC with the 8350 and had the same problems.
This fan behind the mobo pointed right onto the socket dropped my temps quite a bit










Also some fans directly on the VRM heatsink will help as well










EDIT: I'd also use P95 Blend instead of small FFTs for testing. These CPUs need the IMC worked to test for stability


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Any help?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, i'd like to speak about my experience with my AMD build and maybe get some advice/pointers. First i'd like to say i enjoy my new 8320 + m5a99x evo r2. Coming from an i7 3770k + ud3 i'd have to say the differences are negligible. I might say that in day to day activities it feels a little bit snappier but that might just be me.
> 
> What disappoints me though is the overclocking. Don't get me wrong i like the extra tinkering compared to the i7 but that socket temp thing has gotten a bit on my nerves after the few hours i spent trying different oc formats. On the intel build i think i spent less than 30 minutes setting up the multipler + voltage and got a stable 4.5 @ 1.33 on AMD on the other hand i can't get past 4500 @1.4 withouth socket temps getting upwards of 70 in the first 5 minutes of Small FFT's in prime95.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Yeah you are using a pretty massive CPU cooler. So VRM cooling could be a bit difficult. Send us a pic of your set up. I might be able to help. I have 990FX PRO r2.0 so it's fundamentally the same board. Have you tired running a back side fan to blow against the back of your MOBO around the socket area? In stead of mounting a fan ON the VRM's you can mount like I did one side against the I/O and the other side against the NB blowing up ALONG the VRM's.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't see a lot of info on your cooling etc. but one thing I do Know about the M5A99 boards is that the 6 phase power section really has to work to get the 8 core CPUs running OCd. This in turn creates a lot of heat which only some active cooling for the VRM and socket can help. I have one of these boards which I used for my first OC with the 8350 and had the same problems.
> This fan behind the mobo pointed right onto the socket dropped my temps quite a bit
> 
> Also some fans directly on the VRM heatsink will help as well
> 
> EDIT: I'd also use P95 Blend instead of small FFTs for testing. These CPUs need the IMC worked to test for stability


Thanks for the quick reply, i entered the info about my cooling in the original post:

"My case is a Zalman Z11 Plus on which i changed the back and top exhaust vents with Arctic F12, the cpu cooler is a Macho hr-02 which unfortunately covers the vrms so i can't put extra fans on them. Is the board really that bad when it comes to vrm cooling? I read here on the forum that someone talked to Asus support and got a message that if the temps are below 90 on the socket the board should handle it. The case has pretty tight side panels as well unfortunately.

Any advice is much appreciated. Thank you.
"

So the sabertooth/crosshair motherboards have no such problems regarding socket temps?

what is your opinion on this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sberganini*
> 
> Re: High CPU socket temps with low CPU core temps ... I may have gotten a meaningful answer from ASUS tech support. After submitting a formal tech support case on the ASUS website I spoke on the phone today with a technician in their Global Technical Support department. This information comes from an unnamed "overclocking specialist" within that department ... the ASUS motherboard socket can tolerate a temperature of 88-90 degrees C without thermal or electrical damage to any motherboard components. The board is designed to operate at these temperatures and heat dissipation through the board layers is a design factor. While the motherboard does self-monitor CPU core and socket temperature, there is no "automatic" PC shutdown if the board senses socket temperatures approaching 90 degrees C. According to the "overclocking specialist" a socket temperature 20-25 degrees C higher than CPU core temperatures with a very effective CPU cooling solution is not unrealistic. Bottom line: if CPU core temps are kept in a safe thermal range, then socket temps approaching, but not exceeding 90 degrees C should still be OK. So, what are your thoughts?


Thank you once again.

LE:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah you are using a pretty massive CPU cooler. So VRM cooling could be a bit difficult. Send us a pic of your set up. I might be able to help. I have 990FX PRO r2.0 so it's fundamentally the same board. Have you tired running a back side fan to blow against the back of your MOBO around the socket area? In stead of mounting a fan ON the VRM's you can mount like I did one side against the I/O and the other side against the NB blowing up ALONG the VRM's.


I'll take a picture when i get home in about 3 hours. Thank you for the response, unfortunately the cpu cooler covers most of that area, don't think i can squeeze a cooler to the vrms. I was under the impression i could get a stable 4.5 out of the m5a99x, maybe i should send it back?


----------



## Johan45

That's the first I'd heard of that TBH. I use AI Suite when benching to get the last little bit for my points and I've had it throw out warnings when the CPU( socket) temps hit 65c before. All I know is cooler is always better when it comes to electronis like this. That fan I posted behing the Mobo is just a small chipset fan, that case was fairly tight back there as well. It doesn't really need "fresh" air just some air movement. As for the CHV-Z And Sabertooth. They can heat up as well but are a lot more tolerant to the current draw that the M5A99. But I still actively cool both sides since I really push my equiptment.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i hope you dont mean push pull, it will have so little impact. it wont even be funny
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the swiftec but on my TT 2.0 , 4 high CFM/SP fans made a huge difference over the stock ones that came with it. Alot depends on the rad thickness and FPI.
Click to expand...

1 optimized for silence,

2 did you uses "fans" or good quality rad fans ?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 optimized for silence,
> 
> 2 did you uses "fans" or good quality rad fans ?


I used 4 of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CM-Umdnywb0CFYFhMgod3XIA2A&Item=N82E16835146009&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16835146009&ef_id=UwJRtAAAAPI-AC2j:20140402132155:s

Good for quiet and performance


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't see a lot of info on your cooling etc. but one thing I do Know about the M5A99 boards is that the 6 phase power section really has to work to get the 8 core CPUs running OCd. This in turn creates a lot of heat which only some active cooling for the VRM and socket can help. I have one of these boards which I used for my first OC with the 8350 and had the same problems.
> This fan behind the mobo pointed right onto the socket dropped my temps quite a bit
> 
> Also some fans directly on the VRM heatsink will help as well
> 
> EDIT: I'd also use P95 Blend instead of small FFTs for testing. These CPUs need the IMC worked to test for stability
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, i entered the info about my cooling in the original post:
> 
> "My case is a Zalman Z11 Plus on which i changed the back and top exhaust vents with Arctic F12, the cpu cooler is a Macho hr-02 which unfortunately covers the vrms so i can't put extra fans on them. Is the board really that bad when it comes to vrm cooling? I read here on the forum that someone talked to Asus support and got a message that if the temps are below 90 on the socket the board should handle it. The case has pretty tight side panels as well unfortunately.
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated. Thank you.
> "
> 
> So the sabertooth/crosshair motherboards have no such problems regarding socket temps?
> 
> what is your opinion on this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sberganini*
> 
> Re: High CPU socket temps with low CPU core temps ... I may have gotten a meaningful answer from ASUS tech support. After submitting a formal tech support case on the ASUS website I spoke on the phone today with a technician in their Global Technical Support department. This information comes from an unnamed "overclocking specialist" within that department ... the ASUS motherboard socket can tolerate a temperature of 88-90 degrees C without thermal or electrical damage to any motherboard components. The board is designed to operate at these temperatures and heat dissipation through the board layers is a design factor. While the motherboard does self-monitor CPU core and socket temperature, there is no "automatic" PC shutdown if the board senses socket temperatures approaching 90 degrees C. According to the "overclocking specialist" a socket temperature 20-25 degrees C higher than CPU core temperatures with a very effective CPU cooling solution is not unrealistic. Bottom line: if CPU core temps are kept in a safe thermal range, then socket temps approaching, but not exceeding 90 degrees C should still be OK. So, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you once again.
> 
> LE:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah you are using a pretty massive CPU cooler. So VRM cooling could be a bit difficult. Send us a pic of your set up. I might be able to help. I have 990FX PRO r2.0 so it's fundamentally the same board. Have you tired running a back side fan to blow against the back of your MOBO around the socket area? In stead of mounting a fan ON the VRM's you can mount like I did one side against the I/O and the other side against the NB blowing up ALONG the VRM's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take a picture when i get home in about 3 hours. Thank you for the response, unfortunately the cpu cooler covers most of that area, don't think i can squeeze a cooler to the vrms. I was under the impression i could get a stable 4.5 out of the m5a99x, maybe i should send it back?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say send it back. Just get some airflow to the back of your socket. You could do 120mm like I did or like Johan45 and use a smaller fan (like the 70mm stock fan) and double sided ed tape that to the back of your socket. Even a bit of airflow to that area helps a lot. Although I think you should rather use a 120mm on the back side cause that will help cool the back side of your VRM's as well with will be doubly effective for you since getting a fan on the VRM sink isn't an option for you.

Sent from my Xperia Z1 excuse any typos.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 optimized for silence,
> 
> 2 did you uses "fans" or good quality rad fans ?
> 
> 
> 
> I used 4 of these
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CM-Umdnywb0CFYFhMgod3XIA2A&Item=N82E16835146009&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16835146009&ef_id=UwJRtAAAAPI-AC2j:20140402132155:s
> 
> Good for quiet and performance
Click to expand...

i hate when manufactures dont include p-q charts ... never used them so i dont have an idea, i may look into them and try a few


----------



## Johan45

Full tilt they're a bit loud but 96CFM and 4.8mmH2O is nothing to sneeze at. I could bench my 8350 at 5.3 in Cinebench using that AIO. Then I upgraded my cooling.


----------



## FoamyV

I'll see if i can lower the temps a bit tonight by somehow squeezing a 120 between the motherboard and side panel. Would there be any issues if the plastic from the vent touches the mobo? and another question, is fsb overclocking preferred to mutiplier? I read around here that fsb oc-ing results in a higher performance. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I'll see if i can lower the temps a bit tonight by somehow squeezing a 120 between the motherboard and side panel. Would there be any issues if the plastic from the vent touches the mobo? and another question, is fsb overclocking preferred to mutiplier? I read around here that fsb oc-ing results in a higher performance. Thank you and have a nice day.


I have always used a combo of multi and FSB, it does have certain advantages say for achieving certain bus or ram speeds. I haven't done any testing to see if there is a performance difference.
As to the plastic , it really shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> EDIT: I'd also use P95 Blend instead of small FFTs for testing. These CPUs need the IMC worked to test for stability


You use prime95? Im using Intel Burn test.. I read somehere that prime95 heat up the temps, and that ibt is best for amd fx


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Full tilt they're a bit loud but 96CFM and 4.8mmH2O is nothing to sneeze at. I could bench my 8350 at 5.3 in Cinebench using that AIO. Then I upgraded my cooling.


This was on an H-100 in some chilly ambients http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points

EDIT : I sometimes work in an environment that has 10 inches of static pressure. ( 8, 250 hp electric motors driving 4 huge fans) . It hurts my noggin if I stay in there too long at that pressure







1.5 million CFM lol!


----------



## jason387

This is the only thing I have that I can boast of







Ran it with a Hyper TX3 during Winter when ambient temp was as low as 10c.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> You use prime95? Im using Intel Burn test.. I read somehere that prime95 heat up the temps, and that ibt is best for amd fx


Actually small FFT's will cause more CPU heat but doesn't test the ram/IMC. I still use P95 since it suits my purposes. For everyday tasks and gaming you don't need the same level of stability as you need to [email protected] for days on end .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This was on an H-100 in some chilly ambients http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points
> 
> EDIT : I sometimes work in an environment that has 10 inches of static pressure. ( 8, 250 hp electric motors driving 4 huge fans) . It hurts my noggin if I stay in there too long at that pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 million CFM lol!


That's a decent run there cssorkinman, good job for an AIO
This is what I managed when I got some better cooling http://hwbot.org/submission/2455975_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.68_points

I couldn't imagine what that would feel like but it must be hell if you had a headcold.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> You use prime95? Im using Intel Burn test.. I read somehere that prime95 heat up the temps, and that ibt is best for amd fx
> 
> 
> 
> Actually small FFT's will cause more CPU heat but doesn't test the ram/IMC. I still use P95 since it suits my purposes. For everyday tasks and gaming you don't need the same level of stability as you need to [email protected] for days on end .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This was on an H-100 in some chilly ambients http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points
> 
> EDIT : I sometimes work in an environment that has 10 inches of static pressure. ( 8, 250 hp electric motors driving 4 huge fans) . It hurts my noggin if I stay in there too long at that pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 million CFM lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a decent run there cssorkinman, good job for an AIO
> This is what I managed when I got some better cooling http://hwbot.org/submission/2455975_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.68_points
> 
> I couldn't imagine what that would feel like but it must be hell if you had a headcold.
Click to expand...

Oh yes , the sinus's catch it the worst, also if you have a new filling, you'll know it!
It's kind of fun at times too, if you lie flat over the venting screens you can actually float







.
On the downside, it can be deadly. You have to enter through a pair of airlock doors, I know of an incident where the inner airlock door failed as the operator was passing through the outter one. Poor fellow got cut in half, lengthwise by the door swinging shut on him


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh yes , the sinus's catch it the worst, also if you have a new filling, you'll know it!
> It's kind of fun at times too, if you lie flat over the venting screens you can actually float
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> On the downside, it can be deadly. You have to enter through a pair of airlock doors, I know of an incident where the inner airlock door failed as the operator was passing through the outter one. Poor fellow got cut in half, lengthwise by the door swinging shut on him


Oh my now that's some fan!! Poor fella didn't even see it coming I bet. Hard to picture something like that.


----------



## austinmrs

So i went from 4.4Ghz to 4.2.

Lowered the voltage from 1.3187 to 1.25.

My socket temp is on 52ºC now (10º lower than before)


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I'll see if i can lower the temps a bit tonight by somehow squeezing a 120 between the motherboard and side panel. Would there be any issues if the plastic from the vent touches the mobo? and another question, is fsb overclocking preferred to mutiplier? I read around here that fsb oc-ing results in a higher performance. Thank you and have a nice day.


I'd say that you can probably achieve a higher cpu clock with a combination of both. The performance gain from a pure FSB OC would be negligible in comparison to a combination of both while in a benchmark it might give you a few points extra over a pure multiplier OC. Also, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that pure FSB OC produces more heat and it will possibly take more voltage for your RAM and cpu/nb and HT Link if you are trying to clock those higher as well.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I'll see if i can lower the temps a bit tonight by somehow squeezing a 120 between the motherboard and side panel. Would there be any issues if the plastic from the vent touches the mobo? and another question, is fsb overclocking preferred to mutiplier? I read around here that fsb oc-ing results in a higher performance. Thank you and have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that you can probably achieve a higher cpu clock with a combination of both. The performance gain from a pure FSB OC would be negligible in comparison to a combination of both while in a benchmark it might give you a few points extra over a pure multiplier OC. Also, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that pure FSB OC produces more heat and it will possibly take more voltage for your RAM and cpu/nb and HT Link if you are trying to clock those higher as well.
Click to expand...

I am running 4.8GHz from a 300MHz Bclock. Love it. But I will have to find another clock if I want a perfectly round 5000 mhz later.


----------



## FoamyV

Well as instructed i put a 120 vent at the back of the mobo and the temperatures have drastically changed, i left the side panel off since i can't put it back on, will have to find a low profile vent. At 4.5 @ 1.39v with the Small FFT's test ( i run them first cause it seems they generate the most heat in the least amount of time) the socket cpu didn't go over 55 and the core cpu was only 2-3 degrees lower after 10 mins. Unfortunately when trying to run the blend test worker #6 almost immediately fails. "Fatal Error rounding was 0.45 expected less then 0.4." I upped the voltages to 1.44 and still core #6 fails after the first seconds. What am i doing wrong? Thank you.


----------



## Johan45

That's where the Ram and IMC come into play. What ram do you have and it's settings as well as NB speed and voltage would help us help you. Could you post some CPU-z memory and SPD tabs so we can see timings and speed.


----------



## FoamyV

I have the Kingston HyperX Beast 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Dual Channel Kit KHX16C9T3K2/8X. Nb speed is at 2200 and Cpu/NB voltage is at 1.225V.

Here are the screenshots:


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Also, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that pure FSB OC produces more heat


Not really. I went from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz on the same core voltage just by increasing my fsb from 230 to 250. My NB and HT voltages were already set fairly high, so no additional was needed.
For me to get 4.9ghz with just a straight multiplier overclock, the vcore has to be set about 3 notches higher resulting in higher heat.

Another advantage with combo multi/fsb overclocking for people that use CnC like I do, is that the downclock mhz is higher. For me it was 1.6ghz at 230 fsb and now its 1.75ghz at 250 fsb.

Be warned though, fsb holes are tricky and illogical, heh. Just because +1 fsb wont work doesnt mean +20 wont.


----------



## Johan45

I have worked with a couple of posters lately with HyperX beast that has been nothing but a pain to get stable, that was some 2400 stuff but even at low speed we were having some issue. My first suggestion would be to bump the CPU_NB to 1.25v and set the ram voltage to 1.6 and see if that helps.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have worked with a couple of posters lately with HyperX beast that has been nothing but a pain to get stable, that was some 2400 stuff but even at low speed we were having some issue. My first suggestion would be to bump the CPU_NB to 1.25v and set the ram voltage to 1.6 and see if that helps.


Thank you, will do just that. Should i set the timings manually as well?


----------



## Kuivamaa

I use the same kingston ram rated at 1.65V and run it 9-11-10-28/1866 iirc.


----------



## FoamyV

I set the timings manually, just the values 9-9-9-27-36 and left everything on auto, is it ok like that? I upped to voltage to 1.464V as well. So far no errors after 6 minutes and surprisingly the temps are almost the same for core and socket, who knew a vent could help so much - max 59 on socket, 58 on cpu so far.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have worked with a couple of posters lately with HyperX beast that has been nothing but a pain to get stable, that was some 2400 stuff but even at low speed we were having some issue. My first suggestion would be to bump the CPU_NB to 1.25v and set the ram voltage to 1.6 and see if that helps.


1.25 cpu/nb for hyperx... you are gunna need more voltage for those. like 0.1v more atleast


----------



## FoamyV

So should i up the nb voltage to 1.35? prime is still running; after 15 minutes max 60 on socket and 59 on core, no errors so far, clock is at 4.515 and volt at load 1.464.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> So should i up the nb voltage to 1.35? prime is still running; after 15 minutes max 60 on socket and 59 on core, no errors so far, clock is at 4.515 and volt at load 1.464.


what cooler are you using?


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> what cooler are you using?


I'm using a Macho hr-02. Almost 30 minutes in and no errors so far, the temp unfortunately reached 69 on socket and 67 on core. I'll probably reapply the paste later on when i get the extra vents. Still would like to know if i should up the NB voltage. Thank you.

LE: prime95 35 mins no errors max temp 69 on both readings. A bit high for the core since 24/7 should be under 62 but i guess i'm never going to use it to the extent a blend run stresses it. I'll be tinkering a bit more with the voltages maybe get it some lower. Thank you again for the support and any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I'm using a Macho hr-02. Almost 30 minutes in and no errors so far, the temp unfortunately reached 69 on socket and 67 on core. I'll probably reapply the paste later on when i get the extra vents.


Yeah, you should be doing much better on that. It almost sounds like it wasnt seated right on the cpu. And you would need some high spl fans to get thru all the fins.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have worked with a couple of posters lately with HyperX beast that has been nothing but a pain to get stable, that was some 2400 stuff but even at low speed we were having some issue. My first suggestion would be to bump the CPU_NB to 1.25v and set the ram voltage to 1.6 and see if that helps.


Beasts are a a little finicky but I like them.
Mine like extra cpu/nb voltage but don't really respond to anything over 1.65 on the ram itself also they are 1T command rate friendly. I've had them wig out at 2 T only to run fine at 1 T the main timings were the same, but the tertiaries were set to auto. I've gotten them stable at 2600mhz cl


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am running 4.8GHz from a 300MHz Bclock. Love it. But I will have to find another clock if I want a perfectly round 5000 mhz later.


That's pretty swanky. I'd love to be able to do that but my RAM won't allow it, or it could be my mobo but there are error code lights on my mobo telling me its the RAM so I doubt it's lying







I also found that my particular CPU has holes in the 250-259 range which sucks cause that would be possible for me x(


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> So should i up the nb voltage to 1.35? prime is still running; after 15 minutes max 60 on socket and 59 on core, no errors so far, clock is at 4.515 and volt at load 1.464.


NB voltage does not need to exceed 1.2v

for 2400mhz ram, your gunna want to OC the HT too atleast 2600mhz (should do this on stock ht voltage or a few notchs up from stock voltage)

The CPU/NB i would suggest to set @ 1.35v

Keep in mind you can get 2400mhz ram working with less HT and less voltage but you will not see ANY advantages over 2133mhz ram. also another thing is if you are not using the bandwidth you will not notice a thing.

CPU/NB and NB are two entirely different things.

CPU/NB is the integrated memory controller voltage.

NB is for your north bridge chip set, this doesn't need much attention if any unless your are FSB overclocking, but lets not get into that just yet.. ya?

FYI: increasing the CPU/NB voltage will add heat to your processor. something to keep in mind also.


----------



## austinmrs

If i change my vrm heatsink, and made something like this, will be better?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vrm-heatsink-cooler-msi-970a-g43.182016/#post-2880365

Or maybe put some of this in the back of the board on the vrm's?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I noticed a little tidbit that doesnt seem right.. when im stomping some draugr anus in skyrim it occurs to me that i never checked to see my temps and usages while playing it... i found something a little odd.. i never got above 40c on cores and 45C on socket and the usages of the cores never exceeded 40 percent... so... i did some ini tweaking adding in the threadcount values and a whole bunch of other stuff that helps the game use the cores better... and it plays better but still the temps never exceeded the above and the usages on the cores never broke 60%... running it on 1600 x 900 with all hd packs and some extra hd stuff shows using 1.5gb vid ram.... oddly enough the gpu never broke 60C and never used more than 60% as well.. this seems just wrong to me... as i still get frame dips below 60 (not often but occasionally when the crap hits the fan as i run the extra spawns and the epic battle mods etc).....theres no way this pc is beasting skyrim like that is it?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> If i change my vrm heatsink, and made something like this, will be better?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vrm-heatsink-cooler-msi-970a-g43.182016/#post-2880365
> 
> Or maybe put some of this in the back of the board on the vrm's?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011


IMHO if you are going to spend money to modify your motherboard you would be better suited just to replace it.

Gigabyte UD series in the 990fx chipset are affordable and reliable.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO if you are going to spend money to modify your motherboard you would be better suited just to replace it.
> 
> Gigabyte UD series in the 990fx chipset are affordable and reliable.


I already read people with sabertooth and maximus boards, and the socket temp will get high, they used fans on the back/vrm.. I dont like that :/

On intel you just need a good cooler for the cpu, and you are good to go..

Its better to buy a better board for my fx8320? Or its better to buy like 4670k + maximus hero?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> , is fsb overclocking preferred to mutiplier? I read around here that fsb oc-ing results in a higher performance. Thank you and have a nice day.


no as long as all other variables are the same then no difference there will be !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> EDIT: I'd also use P95 Blend instead of small FFTs for testing. These CPUs need the IMC worked to test for stability
> 
> 
> 
> You use prime95? Im using Intel Burn test.. I read somehere that prime95 heat up the temps, and that ibt is best for amd fx
Click to expand...

so not true, at least tell me you use ibt ax ( see first post of this thread )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Full tilt they're a bit loud but 96CFM and 4.8mmH2O is nothing to sneeze at. I could bench my 8350 at 5.3 in Cinebench using that AIO. Then I upgraded my cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> This was on an H-100 in some chilly ambients http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points
> 
> EDIT : I sometimes work in an environment that has 10 inches of static pressure. ( 8, 250 hp electric motors driving 4 huge fans) . It hurts my noggin if I stay in there too long at that pressure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 million CFM lol!
Click to expand...

haha i used to clean/maintain those fans, a buddy almost lost his hand in one ( it was mangled but he has most use outta it, albeit he cant bend it as much, but he can still shoot a rifle ) and another time one blew up because someone left the box of weights in it as they ( thankfully i was on on that night ) started it, sucked it through the fan blades and they started shooting out, my fav thing is when you are in 110deg + roof then stand in the nice 55deg room,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO if you are going to spend money to modify your motherboard you would be better suited just to replace it.
> 
> Gigabyte UD series in the 990fx chipset are affordable and reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> I already read people with sabertooth and maximus boards, and the socket temp will get high, they used fans on the back/vrm.. I dont like that :/
> 
> On intel you just need a good cooler for the cpu, and you are good to go..
> 
> Its better to buy a better board for my fx8320? Or its better to buy like 4670k + maximus hero?
Click to expand...

also not true, if you seriously oc your chips you need to cool the socket and the vrms, intel or amd, i know ppl with intels that have made a heatsink just for their socket


----------



## austinmrs

Yes i use the one on the main post.

Sometimes testing inb maximum, it gives me +3,xx scores, and then it stops and say its not stable..

but if i run prime95, with 75% of ram (custom), all the cores works good for like 6 hours of test, no problem.

But if i run ibt avx with the exact same settings, it says that its not stable..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I already read people with sabertooth and maximus boards, and the socket temp will get high, they used fans on the back/vrm.. I dont like that :/
> 
> On intel you just need a good cooler for the cpu, and you are good to go..
> 
> Its better to buy a better board for my fx8320? Or its better to buy like 4670k + maximus hero?


I am not going to tell you what to buy.

I will say that i am more then happy with the 8350 i own. I would not be satisfied with a 4670k. Not saying its a bad processor.

and don't kid yourself, those chip have their own fair share of issues.

if you only need 4 cores on a chip with locked down instructions (if you only game this point is moot) while paying a premium for it, by all means go ahead.

real question is, why are you willing to pay 450-500 for intel while paying more then $100 for an AMD motherboard seems below the belt for you?

also.. I am using a crosshair, my case has good ventilation and i don't have a fan blowing on the socket in this case. (dremel died havn't replaced it yet, graphics card was more important)

Unless i'm running prime all day my socket doesn't have an issue.

you are pushing a 900mhz overclock on vastly sub par board.. what do you expect it to be all frosty?

these chips are power hungry beasts.. if you don't need the power by all means move on over to intel you seem to be more interested in them anyway.

If you do need the power, suck up your pride and listen. This thread is a wealth of information, all of which is still fairly relevant. there is no reason not to read it.

the answers you seek are in the text almost speaking to you.. all you need to do is listen.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I am not going to tell you what to buy.
> 
> I will say that i am more then happy with the 8350 i own. I would not be satisfied with a 4670k. Not saying its a bad processor.
> 
> and don't kid yourself, those chip have their own fair share of issues.
> 
> if you only need 4 cores on a chip with locked down instructions (if you only game this point is moot) while paying a premium for it, by all means go ahead.
> 
> real question is, why are you willing to pay 450-500 for intel while paying more then $100 for an AMD motherboard seems below the belt for you?
> 
> also.. I am using a crosshair, my case has good ventilation and i don't have a fan blowing on the socket in this case. (dremel died havn't replaced it yet, graphics card was more important)
> 
> Unless i'm running prime all day my socket doesn't have an issue.
> 
> you are pushing a 900mhz overclock on vastly sub par board.. what do you expect it to be all frosty?
> 
> these chips are power hungry beasts.. if you don't need the power by all means move on over to intel you seem to be more interested in them anyway.
> 
> If you do need the power, suck up your pride and listen. This thread is a wealth of information, all of which is still fairly relevant. there is no reason not to read it.
> 
> the answers you seek are in the text almost speaking to you.. all you need to do is listen.


´

Apreacciate your help, honestly.

What i was trying to know is, ive read a lot, and i know that fx8320 and i5 4670k on gaming, are almost the same. I dont mind stick with my fx8320.

I just dont want to have a fan on the vrm, or on the back of the board, and be able to do 4.4/4.5Ghz on it. Is this possible? Or even if i go to a CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z or SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 i will need a fan on the vrms and on the back of the board?

If one of this boards have a good cooling, that allow me to do 4.4/4.5 without a fan on the back of it, im going for it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I am not going to tell you what to buy.
> 
> I will say that i am more then happy with the 8350 i own. I would not be satisfied with a 4670k. Not saying its a bad processor.
> 
> and don't kid yourself, those chip have their own fair share of issues.
> 
> if you only need 4 cores on a chip with locked down instructions (if you only game this point is moot) while paying a premium for it, by all means go ahead.
> 
> real question is, why are you willing to pay 450-500 for intel while paying more then $100 for an AMD motherboard seems below the belt for you?
> 
> also.. I am using a crosshair, my case has good ventilation and i don't have a fan blowing on the socket in this case. (dremel died havn't replaced it yet, graphics card was more important)
> 
> Unless i'm running prime all day my socket doesn't have an issue.
> 
> you are pushing a 900mhz overclock on vastly sub par board.. what do you expect it to be all frosty?
> 
> these chips are power hungry beasts.. if you don't need the power by all means move on over to intel you seem to be more interested in them anyway.
> 
> If you do need the power, suck up your pride and listen. This thread is a wealth of information, all of which is still fairly relevant. there is no reason not to read it.
> 
> the answers you seek are in the text almost speaking to you.. all you need to do is listen.
> 
> 
> 
> ´
> 
> Apreacciate your help, honestly.
> 
> What i was trying to know is, ive read a lot, and i know that fx8320 and i5 4670k on gaming, are almost the same. I dont mind stick with my fx8320.
> 
> I just dont want to have a fan on the vrm, or on the back of the board, and be able to do 4.4/4.5Ghz on it. Is this possible? Or even if i go to a CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z or SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 i will need a fan on the vrms and on the back of the board?
> 
> If one of this boards have a good cooling, that allow me to do 4.4/4.5 without a fan on the back of it, im going for it.
Click to expand...

assuming your case has good airflow, you wont need an additional fan


----------



## austinmrs

So im thinking on buy the SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0.

Is it good enough? Or there are better for the price? All i want is to be able to oc my fx8320 to 4.4/4.5 without fans on vrms/back of the board.

I gor a fractal design arc midi r2, with 2x140mm fan intanking on the front, 1x140mm and 2x120mm on the top exhausting


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So im thinking on buy the SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0.
> 
> Is it good enough? Or there are better for the price? All i want is to be able to oc my fx8320 to 4.4/4.5 without fans on vrms/back of the board.
> 
> I gor a fractal design arc midi r2, with 2x140mm fan intanking on the front, 1x140mm and 2x120mm on the top exhausting


What do you use your rig for most of the time?


----------



## Melcar

You really don't need fans on the vrms unless the mb has a really ****ty cooling setup for the vrms. If the have a good sized heatsink on them and you have decent airflow inside your case you are good to go.


----------



## austinmrs

I think that my problem is this board that i have only be 6+2 power phase.

Already saw some videos and reviews, and i think that with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 i will be able to run 4.5Ghz stable, without any fan on the vrm/back of the socket, and still have good temps.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think that my problem is this board that i have only be 6+2 power phase.
> 
> Already saw some videos and reviews, and i think that with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 i will be able to run 4.5Ghz stable, without any fan on the vrm/back of the socket, and still have good temps.


Sabertooth is a solid option, the m5a99x is good if you don't need all the bells and whistles. but if you want sensor read out. Saberkitty is where it is at, more temp sensors then any other asus AMD motherboard.

FWIW I am running 4.6 on a fairly leaky chip without socket cooling, 1.45 -1.46 underload ( 1.475 idle, using high LLC not Ultra high.)

I cool my VRMs on the side of why the bloody hell not. Do i need it nope.

will it make my vrms last longer, most likely.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So im thinking on buy the SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0.
> 
> Is it good enough? Or there are better for the price? All i want is to be able to oc my fx8320 to 4.4/4.5 without fans on vrms/back of the board.
> 
> I gor a fractal design arc midi r2, with 2x140mm fan intanking on the front, 1x140mm and 2x120mm on the top exhausting


I would move one of the 120MM fans to the bottom intake, or add a fan running at full speed on the bottom.

right now you have negative pressure, you want positive pressure.

you don't want the potential of recycling air, warm air specifically.

using the notion hot air rises and cool air sinks.. you want to have a fan as close as you can to that cool sinking air.

so get the case off carpet if it is on carpet and add a fan to the bottom. you might see a change for the better (not going to be great but you air flow will be working with you rather then against you)


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think that my problem is this board that i have only be 6+2 power phase.
> 
> Already saw some videos and reviews, and i think that with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 i will be able to run 4.5Ghz stable, without any fan on the vrm/back of the socket, and still have good temps.


You might be fine with the Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0,which is 8+2 phase,and has some really nice heatsinks on it,if you're really set on buying a new board .
I'm still new to having a FX-8320,and have the 8+2 phase 990FXA-UD3 rev4.0 on my 8320,it did 4.4Ghz,although I'm not comfortable with the hot temps of the CPU as I'm only using a Hyper 212Evo.

I have a question for anyone who could guide me where to start on a NB overclock if even possible with these FX cpu's? I got quite the boost with my Phenom II X6,I'd like increase ram performance a bit with my 8230 too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> You might be fine with the Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0,which is 8+2 phase,and has some really nice heatsinks on it. I'm still new to having a FX-8320,and have the 8+2 phase 990FXA-UD3 rev4.0 on my 8320,it did 4.4Ghz,although I'm not comfortable with the hot temps of the CPU as I'm only using a Hyper 212Evo.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who could guide me where to start on a NB overclock if even possible with these FX cpu's? I got quite the boost with my Phenom II X6,I'd like increase ram performance a bit with my 8230 too.


NB you just notch up the multi and normally can do this on stock nb volts. 2600mhz on 200fsb you can get higher if you FSB oc

did you mean FSB?


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> NB you just notch up the multi and normally can do this on stock nb volts. 2600mhz on 200fsb you can get higher if you FSB oc
> 
> did you mean FSB?


Do you mean 2600Mhz on just the multi? Any noticeable increase in heat? The NB heatsink on the 990fxa gets warm at stock,and isn't nearly as large as the Sabertooth/CHV heatsinks.
Yes,I've been using messing with the FSB to oc lately,but at the moment it's just bumped to x20 = 4.0ghz with the multi until I have a better cooler,maybe the NH-D14 or go with water the first time with a H100i or Glacier 240.


----------



## austinmrs

What about 3 fans intake, and 3 outtake?

Like 2x140mm on front and 1 on bottom putting air.

Then 1x140mm on back and 2x120mm on top taking air out..

By Saberkitty ou mean the Sabetooth right?

Also, why you use High LLC? Ultra high give the less vdroop, right?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Do you mean 2600Mhz on just the multi? Any noticeable increase in heat? The NB heatsink on the 990fxa gets warm at stock,and isn't nearly as large as the Sabertooth/CHV heatsinks.
> Yes,I've been using messing with the FSB to oc lately,but at the moment it's just bumped to x20 = 4.0ghz with the multi until I have a better cooler,maybe the NH-D14 or go with water the first time with a H100i or Glacier 240.


might get warm but it is still monitor-able (t2 or tmpin2 in hwinfo) This is one of the temp i never ever have to worry about. it never get out of control unless you are stupid with the volts and don't have decent air flow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What about 3 fans intake, and 3 outtake?
> 
> Like 2x140mm on front and 1 on bottom putting air.
> 
> Then 1x140mm on back and 2x120mm on top taking air out..
> 
> By Saberkitty ou mean the Sabetooth right?
> 
> Also, why you use High LLC? Ultra high give the less vdroop, right?


yes sabertooth = saberkitty around here.

assuming you are using stock fractal fans for the 140mm what are u using for the 120mm?

I would throw the two 140mm fans you have in the front on the top. and hope that those 120mm have a SP rating. (static pressure) toss em in the front and get a beast of a static pressure fan for the bottom filter intake, for this you normally would go 120mm but you can find some beast 140mm SP fans.
might not hurt to slow the exhaust fans down a touch at that point.

as for High LLC, less voltage spikes. I found that ultra high was too much boost for my chip

these chip seem to like a little bit of vdroop









let me go see if i can find one of my recent vdroop rants..


----------



## austinmrs

I dont mind buy new fans for all my case.

I got the swiftech 8 pwm fan splitter, so i can put all the fans on the splitter, and have a super quiet system at idle.

So im thinkin on buy new PWM fans to my case. You recomend Static Pressure optimized for intake? ( 2x140mm on front, 1 x 140mm on bottom), and then 1x140mm and 2x140mm Air Flow Optimized for rear and top? I wanted all to be pwm, so i could connect all them to the splitter.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I dont mind buy new fans for all my case.
> 
> I got the swiftech 8 pwm fan splitter, so i can put all the fans on the splitter, and have a super quiet system at idle.
> 
> So im thinkin on buy new PWM fans to my case. You recomend Static Pressure optimized for intake? ( 2x140mm on front, 1 x 140mm on bottom), and then 1x140mm and 2x140mm Air Flow Optimized for rear and top? I wanted all to be pwm, so i could connect all them to the splitter.


I honestly only really buy Static pressure optimized. i've been experimenting with 140mm I'm satisfied with the fractal 140mm but i wouldn't consider them a performance fan by any means. all of the ones i own are on my R4 with my kaveri thing is fairly silent aside from the bloody noisy corsair 140mm fan on the h90

I use Fractal cases, and their intakes are anything but blow threw breezy.. I've got dust filters and other junk in the way to i just use SP to maximize the air in the tight not very air flow friendly environment.

so i just default with the option that i know has the umpph to do the job.

If a fan generally doesn't have an SP rating at all, i generally don't bother. it isn't the deciding factor but if i buy a fan i want to be able to use it anywhere in any of the systems i own. the information is useful.

PWM, not the best person to ask about these. I can't be arsed, i have pwm fans but i have them set to static speeds. I don't care.

But i am a firm believer of having control over individual fans. be with with software or in bios. I just mess with the bios fan settings. It has always been good enough for me, so i never changed the way i do it.

SO if you have the spots on the motherboard for fan put em there first.

the reason positive pressure is a good idea is that you are not pulling in dust from unfiltered intended exhausts acting as intakes because the air is being sucked out of the case faster then it is being pushed in.. remember the back panel of all cases are essentially swiss cheese.. fairly holy

but then again i love air flow i've got an oscillating fan going at all times. I hate still air. so a little bit of case fan noise is more then acceptable for me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I honestly only really buy Static pressure optimized. i've been experimenting with 140mm I'm satisfied with the fractal 140mm but i wouldn't consider them a performance fan by any means. all of the ones i own are on my R4 with my kaveri thing is fairly silent aside from the bloody noisy corsair 140mm fan on the h90
> 
> I use Fractal cases, and their intakes are anything but blow threw breezy.. I've got dust filters and other junk in the way to i just use SP to maximize the air in the tight not very air flow friendly environment.
> 
> so i just default with the option that i know has the umpph to do the job.
> 
> If a fan generally doesn't have an SP rating at all, i generally don't bother. it isn't the deciding factor but if i buy a fan i want to be able to use it anywhere in any of the systems i own. the information is useful.
> 
> PWM, not the best person to ask about these. I can't be arsed, i have pwm fans but i have them set to static speeds. I don't care.
> 
> But i am a firm believer of having control over individual fans. be with with software or in bios. I just mess with the bios fan settings. It has always been good enough for me, so i never changed the way i do it.
> 
> SO if you have the spots on the motherboard for fan put em there first.
> 
> the reason positive pressure is a good idea is that you are not pulling in dust from unfiltered intended exhausts acting as intakes because the air is being sucked out of the case faster then it is being pushed in.. remember the back panel of all cases are essentially swiss cheese.. fairly holy
> 
> but then again i love air flow i've got an oscillating fan going at all times. I hate still air. so a little bit of case fan noise is more then acceptable for me.


I'm starting to understand fan static pressure a bit from you mate. Good job.

Will definitely be re-configuring mine with these helpful tips.


----------



## mus1mus

On a side note,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> ´
> I just dont want to have a fan on the vrm, or on the back of the board, and be able to do 4.4/4.5Ghz on it. Is this possible? Or even if i go to a CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z or SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 i will need a fan on the vrms and on the back of the board?
> 
> If one of this boards have a good cooling, that allow me to do 4.4/4.5 without a fan on the back of it, im going for it.


Not trying to sound too assuming or anything but, if all you want is a clean 4.5GHz on a Vishera, I'd say it's pretty doable on any 990FX board.

My crappy UD3 rev 3, with it's tin slim VRM heatsink, can do 4.5 easily. Temps were also not too bad at that clock.

Also, my socket vs. core temps were just separated by not more than 1 degree from each other ON AIR. that's why I'm really surprised by all these socket temps crave nowadays since it's been told before it's all about the core. (But like I said, they're just separated by a mere 1 degree on mine so I never worry that bit)

Unless it's a bad board, bad cooler, bad mount, too much voltage (voltage, being the only culprit on stability, is also not always true) or combination of all, 4.5GHz is a pretty easy stint to do on most 990FX. Saberkitty, CHV, CHV-FZ, UD5, UD7, etc., were just a necessity for very high overclocks.

I'd just maybe drop the idea that overclocking these chips could be done in two ways,
1. Brute Force - Use voltage to stabilize
2. Finding the sweet spot - experiment on things that will give you the most satisfactory results. GHz-wise and Temp-wise.

One overclocker made a guide that preaches "finding stability with least voltage involved". That would be a great help to minimise heat, I should say.


----------



## Nisrock7863

I threw a little 80mm fan onto the back of my CPU socket tonight. I went from 4.2GHz, 62C at the socket under sustained IBT AVX runs, to 4.4GHz, 68C at the socket under sustained IBT AVX runs. Ambients are also a bit warmer tonight, so that's a pretty big improvement. I wasn't able to sustain 4.4GHz for more than five or six runs of IBT AVX without it hitting 72C before, but now I can do 20 without getting too close. The difference between core and socket temps last night was 18C - tonight they're just 10C. I'm sure I'd get even better results if I were to cut a hole in the back of my case to let some fresh air feed the fan, but I'm just not that ambitious.

I'd try to push further, but I'm hitting 58C at the core after 20 runs of IBT AVX at Very High. Looks like I'm back to my Hyper 212 Evo bottlenecking me. That's progress, but I can't escape the feeling that if I'd spent more on a motherboard I might not have needed the extra fan. Live and learn.

Regardless, it's quiet and you can't see it, so it doesn't really matter. It just keeps air moving over the socket.


----------



## mus1mus

I don't know if others will still claim 63 degrees on the core being the limit but, it has been updated lately with AOD that core temp limit was 70.

Personally hit more than that doing Cinebench with no ill effects til now.

Temperature Throttling also happens further than 80 on mine. IDK if I'm reading the right temp but yeah.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I'd try to push further, but I'm hitting 58C at the core after 20 runs of IBT AVX at Very High. Looks like I'm back to my Hyper 212 Evo bottlenecking me. That's progress, but I can't escape the feeling that if I'd spent more on a motherboard I might not have needed the extra fan. Live and learn.


Well, no matter the motherboard, you would still want to have a fan on the back for cheap extra cooling. Ive had my 92mm fan on the back for 10 years thru many many upgrades. Its still kicking and quiet, but then again Ive run it at 7 volts all that time. Just have to dust her off from time to time, heh.
I dont remember the brand, but it was probably a fan out of an old defective power supply. I probably should replace it soon.

58C at the core after 20 runs of IBT AVX at Very High is still good, I would up the overclock even more. Keep in mind IBT AVX is just for stability testing. Hardly any programs push that hard. Now, if youre folding 24/7, then yes I would stop there.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, back with another question. I managed to get to 4.5Ghz but only with 1.46V at load. After about an hour of prime95 blend the max temps read 69 on socket and 69 on core. Would that be okay for 24/7? I don't plan to fold at the moment so i'll most likely never get to those temps without prime95. I'll do some more tinkering this afternoon when i get home but i wanted to hear your opinion on that. I will probably reapply thermal paste as well. ( i had to take the cooler off because of some wires and i didn't clean it, i just put it back on)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think that my problem is this board that i have only be 6+2 power phase.
> 
> Already saw some videos and reviews, and i think that with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 i will be able to run 4.5Ghz stable, without any fan on the vrm/back of the socket, and still have good temps.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be fine with the Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0,which is 8+2 phase,and has some really nice heatsinks on it,if you're really set on buying a new board .
> I'm still new to having a FX-8320,and have the 8+2 phase 990FXA-UD3 rev4.0 on my 8320,it did 4.4Ghz,although I'm not comfortable with the hot temps of the CPU as I'm only using a Hyper 212Evo.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who could guide me where to start on a NB overclock if even possible with these FX cpu's? I got quite the boost with my Phenom II X6,I'd like increase ram performance a bit with my 8230 too.
Click to expand...

The M5A99's are actually 6+2+2. 6 CPU phases. 2 DRAM phases and 2 NB phases.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> NB you just notch up the multi and normally can do this on stock nb volts. 2600mhz on 200fsb you can get higher if you FSB oc
> 
> did you mean FSB?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean 2600Mhz on just the multi? Any noticeable increase in heat? The NB heatsink on the 990fxa gets warm at stock,and isn't nearly as large as the Sabertooth/CHV heatsinks.
> Yes,I've been using messing with the FSB to oc lately,but at the moment it's just bumped to x20 = 4.0ghz with the multi until I have a better cooler,maybe the NH-D14 or go with water the first time with a H100i or Glacier 240.
Click to expand...

2600NB should not be to difficult by anymeans. But as you get close to 2700 and things start to get tough. It's like the 4.8GHz voltage wall. You need massive amounts of voltage for any meaningful gains to the NB. Eg: My 2700mhz CPU-NB requires 1.475V. Keep in mind that I do use 2400MHz CL9 RAM. So that also adds to the stress.


----------



## austinmrs

Just ordered 3 x Arctic Cooling 140mm

Will put 2 on the front, 1 on the bottom. And then 1 fractal 140mm on the rear, and 2 fractal 140mm on the top. Lets see if i get any improvements.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I think that my problem is this board that i have only be 6+2 power phase.
> 
> Already saw some videos and reviews, and i think that with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 i will be able to run 4.5Ghz stable, without any fan on the vrm/back of the socket, and still have good temps.


If your case has bad airflow and traps heat inside, all motherboards will give you very high temp readings, even the crosshair. Before you buy anything. check your temps at your desired clocks with your case open.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The M5A99's are actually 6+2+2. 6 CPU phases. 2 DRAM phases and 2 NB phases.


Except no one cares about DRAM phases, and so listing them gets people's hopes up for no reason.


----------



## FoamyV

Any input?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, back with another question. I managed to get to 4.5Ghz but only with 1.46V at load. After about an hour of prime95 blend the max temps read 69 on socket and 69 on core. Would that be okay for 24/7? I don't plan to fold at the moment so i'll most likely never get to those temps without prime95. I'll do some more tinkering this afternoon when i get home but i wanted to hear your opinion on that. I will probably reapply thermal paste as well. ( i had to take the cooler off because of some wires and i didn't clean it, i just put it back on)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Any input?


A lot of that depends on what you're going to use it for and the time of year. If it's going to get warmer in that room as seasons change, your temps will go up. All I can suggest is if you monitor your temps under normal usage and see whaere they get to day to day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Beasts are a a little finicky but I like them.
> Mine like extra cpu/nb voltage but don't really respond to anything over 1.65 on the ram itself also they are 1T command rate friendly. I've had them wig out at 2 T only to run fine at 1 T the main timings were the same, but the tertiaries were set to auto. I've gotten them stable at 2600mhz cl


Thanks for that, I have noticed that they only really respond well to a higher CPU_NB voltage but I though that was maybe just the 2400. +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so not true, at least tell me you use ibt ax ( see first post of this thread )


Never,I have run Intel and AMD and honestly the only thing I count on is P95 to keep either one of them fully stable. I honestly haven't found anything better yet. Aida64 , AMD OD stability , IBT IMO P95 blend is the better test. Then I run P95 Blend with Heaven bench in a loop to test overall system stability and temps before I even attempt to run [email protected] for a few days.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Any input?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, back with another question. I managed to get to 4.5Ghz but only with 1.46V at load. After about an hour of prime95 blend the max temps read 69 on socket and 69 on core. Would that be okay for 24/7? I don't plan to fold at the moment so i'll most likely never get to those temps without prime95. I'll do some more tinkering this afternoon when i get home but i wanted to hear your opinion on that. I will probably reapply thermal paste as well. ( i had to take the cooler off because of some wires and i didn't clean it, i just put it back on)
Click to expand...

What are you trying to cool it with? Stock?

Those are horrid temps, even for a 212EVO.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What are you trying to cool it with? Stock?
> 
> Those are horrid temps, even for a 212EVO.


I have a Macho hr-02. Are those temps really that bad for that voltage?


----------



## Johan45

Yes those temps are high. You're running 1.46 into the CPU and what 1.3+ into the CPU_NB. This is going to create a lot of heat for an air cooler to look after. If you never push the pc and have all the Green stuff turned back on it'll probably be just fine. That's whay I asked about season and workload. ? If it's spring now and room temps rise so do you PC temps. then say you try to re-encode some video or some other heavy workload then yes those temps are too high and you may want to consider dropping the OC to 4.4 so you can lower your voltage and heat.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I have a Macho hr-02. Are those temps really that bad for that voltage?


With an air cooler I don't think its possible to run 1.46v without running into high temps, not with the Hyper 212 at least.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes those temps are high. You're running 1.46 into the CPU and what 1.3+ into the CPU_NB. This is going to create a lot of heat for an air cooler to look after. If you never push the pc and have all the Green stuff turned back on it'll probably be just fine. That's whay I asked about season and workload. ? If it's spring now and room temps rise so do you PC temps. then say you try to re-encode some video or some other heavy workload then yes those temps are too high and you may want to consider dropping the OC to 4.4 so you can lower your voltage and heat.


I'll have to do some fiddling and see if i can lower the voltage, atm i have 1.25 set on the cpu_nb and 1.46 on the cpu. I monitored the temps a bit with some light activities e.g. gaming and the temps never went past 40. I should try and do some recorded benchmarks and see the differences between 3.5, 4 and 4.5 . Guess the chip is a dud? should i try and get another one ?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I'll have to do some fiddling and see if i can lower the voltage, atm i have 1.25 set on the cpu_nb and 1.46 on the cpu. I monitored the temps a bit with some light activities e.g. gaming and the temps never went past 40. I should try and do some recorded benchmarks and see the differences between 3.5, 4 and 4.5 . Guess the chip is a dud? should i try and get another one ?


I wouldn't say your chip is a dud although 1.46 does seem a bit high for a 4.5 clock. Which CPU do you have again?? It would help if you could put your system into your profile. It's possible that if you up the CPU_NB a bit you may be able to lower the V_COre. You mauy be over compensating for some instability from the IMC.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't say your chip is a dud although 1.46 does seem a bit high for a 4.5 clock. Which CPU do you have again?? It would help if you could put your system into your profile. It's possible that if you up the CPU_NB a bit you may be able to lower the V_COre. You mauy be over compensating for some instability from the IMC.


I updated my profile with my configuration. Any help is much appreciated. I can actually run the first test (small FFT's) in prime95 for much longer with 1.38 but anything under 1.46 has an error in the first minute from worked #6.


----------



## Johan45

It's you IMC that's giving you fits I'm certain of that try it at 1.3v with the CPU at 1.4


----------



## koscum

Hello. I recently started OCing my FX-8350 and was looking for few tips and tricks, as well as few clarifications if that's ok. First off, the setup:

AMD FX-8350
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
2x 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast @ 1600MHz
Seasonic SS-760XP2
be quiet! DARK ROCK PRO 3
Super Flower SF-2000B-BK
So far, I have it running quite stable (full stability should be verified by the time I get back from work and 24h Prime95 finishes, followed by 12h IBT Maximum) at 4.5GHz and 1.4125V Vcore. OC was regular multiplier + Vcore OC, and DIGI+ settings are standard Very High/130 setup that I found to be recommended for this MB. Peak temperatures that I had were 55.6°C for CPU core and 61°C for CPU socket (not counting those 255°C derps from sensor), which causes the cooler to kick in to 100% and quickly bring them down 47°C/52°C. Tests completed so far include 9h Prime95 with custom blend, 2h Prime95 burn test, IBT Standard, High, and Very high @ 10 iterations each, and single iteration of IBT Maximum. None of them failed so far, but I did notice that one of the cores was lagging behind when it comes to Prime95 blends due to privileged processes that ran on that core (source: Process Explorer, most likely culprit: HWiNFO Sensors + logging); it's always a different core, so I doubt that one is actually derping.

All right, boring status report done, now to ask a question or two. I plan to go for 4.7GHz, but seeing how my temperatures are already getting quite close to 60°C/70°C thermal limit, I'm starting to question that goal. Do you think I might be able to squeeze in 200 extra MHz without going over the thermal limit (if MB doesn't shut me down, I forced a hard limit manually in HWiNFO Sensors)? 100MHz? Is my Vcore a bit too high? I tried 1.4V, but Prime95 failed on core 3 after 3 hours with a rounding error. Will try 1.40625 for weekend. Will it be worth it? Also, there are two more issues that I could use some help with. The first one is related to Vcore and VID voltages. I could not find settings in BIOS that mention VID in any direct way. While I set my Vcore to 1.4125V, VID (as indicated by HWiNFO Sensors and AMD Overdrive) stays locked to 1.3625V. I tried changing it from Overdrive to match Vcore, but every time I reboot, it reverts back to 1.3625V (using either Manual or D.O.C.P. as AI profile). Any clues as to how to handle this? The second one is most certainly MB related and I should probably ask it in the right thread: what the hell does Temp8, picked up from ASUS EC in HWiNFO Sensors and HWMonitor, actually measure? It is usually few degrees lower than CPU Socket, but I have no idea what it actually measures so I don't know how to set emergency shutdown temperature for it. Any hints?

EDIT:
Forgot to mention that I didn't touch my NB settings and it's running 2200MHZ @ 1.1375V.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes those temps are high. You're running 1.46 into the CPU and what 1.3+ into the CPU_NB. This is going to create a lot of heat for an air cooler to look after. If you never push the pc and have all the Green stuff turned back on it'll probably be just fine. That's whay I asked about season and workload. ? If it's spring now and room temps rise so do you PC temps. then say you try to re-encode some video or some other heavy workload then yes those temps are too high and you may want to consider dropping the OC to 4.4 so you can lower your voltage and heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to do some fiddling and see if i can lower the voltage, atm i have 1.25 set on the cpu_nb and 1.46 on the cpu. I monitored the temps a bit with some light activities e.g. gaming and the temps never went past 40. I should try and do some recorded benchmarks and see the differences between 3.5, 4 and 4.5 . Guess the chip is a dud? should i try and get another one ?
Click to expand...

Your chip isn't a dud. I would ultimately point a finger at your cooling. You are right where I would put you for a really good high quality single tower. 4.5GHz. You would need a dual tower or closed loop to really go any further.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Hello. I recently started OCing my FX-8350 and was looking for few tips and tricks, as well as few clarifications if that's ok. First off, the setup:
> 
> AMD FX-8350
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast @ 1600MHz
> Seasonic SS-760XP2
> be quiet! DARK ROCK PRO 3
> Super Flower SF-2000B-BK
> So far, I have it running quite stable (full stability should be verified by the time I get back from work and 24h Prime95 finishes, followed by 12h IBT Maximum) at 4.5GHz and 1.4125V Vcore. OC was regular multiplier + Vcore OC, and DIGI+ settings are standard Very High/130 setup that I found to be recommended for this MB. Peak temperatures that I had were 55.6°C for CPU core and 61°C for CPU socket (not counting those 255°C derps from sensor), which causes the cooler to kick in to 100% and quickly bring them down 47°C/52°C. Tests completed so far include 9h Prime95 with custom blend, 2h Prime95 burn test, IBT Standard, High, and Very high @ 10 iterations each, and single iteration of IBT Maximum. None of them failed so far, but I did notice that one of the cores was lagging behind when it comes to Prime95 blends due to privileged processes that ran on that core (source: Process Explorer, most likely culprit: HWiNFO Sensors + logging); it's always a different core, so I doubt that one is actually derping.
> 
> All right, boring status report done, now to ask a question or two. I plan to go for 4.7GHz, but seeing how my temperatures are already getting quite close to 60°C/70°C thermal limit, I'm starting to question that goal. Do you think I might be able to squeeze in 200 extra MHz without going over the thermal limit (if MB doesn't shut me down, I forced a hard limit manually in HWiNFO Sensors)? 100MHz? Is my Vcore a bit too high? I tried 1.4V, but Prime95 failed on core 3 after 3 hours with a rounding error. Will try 1.40625 for weekend. Will it be worth it? Also, there are two more issues that I could use some help with. The first one is related to Vcore and VID voltages. I could not find settings in BIOS that mention VID in any direct way. While I set my Vcore to 1.4125V, VID (as indicated by HWiNFO Sensors and AMD Overdrive) stays locked to 1.3625V. I tried changing it from Overdrive to match Vcore, but every time I reboot, it reverts back to 1.3625V (using either Manual or D.O.C.P. as AI profile). Any clues as to how to handle this? The second one is most certainly MB related and I should probably ask it in the right thread: what the hell does Temp8, picked up from ASUS EC in HWiNFO Sensors and HWMonitor, actually measure? It is usually few degrees lower than CPU Socket, but I have no idea what it actually measures so I don't know how to set emergency shutdown temperature for it. Any hints?
> 
> EDIT:
> Forgot to mention that I didn't touch my NB settings and it's running 2200MHZ @ 1.1375V.


Ok I can't answer all your questions especially those related to your mobo since I don't own a Saberkitty. But here I go.

1. Max core temp of FX is 70C. Since you have a Be Quiet cooler why not just leave your fans at 100%. That will give you plenty headroom with minimal noise I am sure. Based on using 100% fans you still have a good 23C of room on the core and 28C on the socket. Now with that in mind you have lots of head room. If you want to bring the temps down a little bit. Strap the stock heatsink fan to your VRM heatsink and a 120mm fan to the back of your motherboard around the socket area. These will net you the best results. You should be able to reach 4.7Ghz on that cooler. Priming and IBT produce A LOT more heat then what your CPU would normally produce. So set your fans to 100% fixed when Priming and IBT'ing. Once you have verified stability you can put them back into PWM mode.

2. Your VID is an indication on what your CPU's stock voltage SHOULD be. It is usually shown by third party software like HW Info and AIDA 64. Usually the VID value can give you an idea on how your chip will OC. (Similar to AISC value in GPU-Z) Your VID should not change when you change your Vcore. At least that is how I understand it. If you want to check your Vcore use CPU-Z ore check the Vcore section for your CPU in HW Info.

3. I dunno don't use Saberkitteh!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Hello. I recently started OCing my FX-8350 and was looking for few tips and tricks, as well as few clarifications if that's ok. First off, the setup:
> 
> AMD FX-8350
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast @ 1600MHz
> Seasonic SS-760XP2
> be quiet! DARK ROCK PRO 3
> Super Flower SF-2000B-BK
> 
> The VID will not change, or should not. Yours is kinda' high, mine is high at 1.350. You could set the NB to 1.25 with out much trouble. I have he LLC set to high as utla high created too much heat and now I am cool and stable at least with IBT and an hour or so of prime95. The Sabertooth overclocks the same as my CHVFZ.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok I can't answer all your questions especially those related to your mobo since I don't own a Saberkitty. But here I go.
> 
> 1. Max core temp of FX is 70C. Since you have a Be Quiet cooler why not just leave your fans at 100%. That will give you plenty headroom with minimal noise I am sure. Based on using 100% fans you still have a good 23C of room on the core and 28C on the socket. Now with that in mind you have lots of head room. If you want to bring the temps down a little bit. Strap the stock heatsink fan to your VRM heatsink and a 120mm fan to the back of your motherboard around the socket area. These will net you the best results. You should be able to reach 4.7Ghz on that cooler. Priming and IBT produce A LOT more heat then what your CPU would normally produce. So set your fans to 100% fixed when Priming and IBT'ing. Once you have verified stability you can put them back into PWM mode.
> 
> 2. Your VID is an indication on what your CPU's stock voltage SHOULD be. It is usually shown by third party software like HW Info and AIDA 64. Usually the VID value can give you an idea on how your chip will OC. (Similar to AISC value in GPU-Z) Your VID should not change when you change your Vcore. At least that is how I understand it. If you want to check your Vcore use CPU-Z ore check the Vcore section for your CPU in HW Info.
> 
> 3. I dunno don't use Saberkitteh!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Hello. I recently started OCing my FX-8350 and was looking for few tips and tricks, as well as few clarifications if that's ok. First off, the setup:
> 
> AMD FX-8350
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 2x 8GB Kingston HyperX Beast @ 1600MHz
> Seasonic SS-760XP2
> be quiet! DARK ROCK PRO 3
> Super Flower SF-2000B-BK
> So far, I have it running quite stable (full stability should be verified by the time I get back from work and 24h Prime95 finishes, followed by 12h IBT Maximum) at 4.5GHz and 1.4125V Vcore. OC was regular multiplier + Vcore OC, and DIGI+ settings are standard Very High/130 setup that I found to be recommended for this MB. Peak temperatures that I had were 55.6°C for CPU core and 61°C for CPU socket (not counting those 255°C derps from sensor), which causes the cooler to kick in to 100% and quickly bring them down 47°C/52°C. Tests completed so far include 9h Prime95 with custom blend, 2h Prime95 burn test, IBT Standard, High, and Very high @ 10 iterations each, and single iteration of IBT Maximum. None of them failed so far, but I did notice that one of the cores was lagging behind when it comes to Prime95 blends due to privileged processes that ran on that core (source: Process Explorer, most likely culprit: HWiNFO Sensors + logging); it's always a different core, so I doubt that one is actually derping.
> 
> All right, boring status report done, now to ask a question or two. I plan to go for 4.7GHz, but seeing how my temperatures are already getting quite close to 60°C/70°C thermal limit, I'm starting to question that goal. Do you think I might be able to squeeze in 200 extra MHz without going over the thermal limit (if MB doesn't shut me down, I forced a hard limit manually in HWiNFO Sensors)? 100MHz? Is my Vcore a bit too high? I tried 1.4V, but Prime95 failed on core 3 after 3 hours with a rounding error. Will try 1.40625 for weekend. Will it be worth it? Also, there are two more issues that I could use some help with. The first one is related to Vcore and VID voltages. I could not find settings in BIOS that mention VID in any direct way. While I set my Vcore to 1.4125V, VID (as indicated by HWiNFO Sensors and AMD Overdrive) stays locked to 1.3625V. I tried changing it from Overdrive to match Vcore, but every time I reboot, it reverts back to 1.3625V (using either Manual or D.O.C.P. as AI profile). Any clues as to how to handle this? The second one is most certainly MB related and I should probably ask it in the right thread: what the hell does Temp8, picked up from ASUS EC in HWiNFO Sensors and HWMonitor, actually measure? It is usually few degrees lower than CPU Socket, but I have no idea what it actually measures so I don't know how to set emergency shutdown temperature for it. Any hints?
> 
> EDIT:
> Forgot to mention that I didn't touch my NB settings and it's running 2200MHZ @ 1.1375V.


VID, as mentioned above, doesn't change.

Extra 200 MHz to squeeze out is a question of many possibilities.

While a lot of things has already been said to stabilize the OC, that should serve as your guide. VRMs, socket temps, etc. But the following would still require your own experiment to find out.

Voltage wall will be one. Its how much that 200 MHz would require from the Vcore.

Temp is another one. Can your cooler keep up?

You can only find out the answer once you start digging in..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok I can't answer all your questions especially those related to your mobo since I don't own a Saberkitty. But here I go.
> 
> 1. Max core temp of FX is 70C. Since you have a Be Quiet cooler why not just leave your fans at 100%. That will give you plenty headroom with minimal noise I am sure. Based on using 100% fans you still have a good 23C of room on the core and 28C on the socket. Now with that in mind you have lots of head room. If you want to bring the temps down a little bit. Strap the stock heatsink fan to your VRM heatsink and a 120mm fan to the back of your motherboard around the socket area. These will net you the best results. You should be able to reach 4.7Ghz on that cooler. Priming and IBT produce A LOT more heat then what your CPU would normally produce. So set your fans to 100% fixed when Priming and IBT'ing. Once you have verified stability you can put them back into PWM mode.
> 
> 2. Your VID is an indication on what your CPU's stock voltage SHOULD be. It is usually shown by third party software like HW Info and AIDA 64. Usually the VID value can give you an idea on how your chip will OC. (Similar to AISC value in GPU-Z) Your VID should not change when you change your Vcore. At least that is how I understand it. If you want to check your Vcore use CPU-Z ore check the Vcore section for your CPU in HW Info.
> 
> 3. I dunno don't use Saberkitteh!


my VID in HWINFO64 is what my BIOS has the voltage set to... it changes with the associated value in BIOS settings...i assumed this was to see how much vdroop you are experiencing and compensate accordingly?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my VID in HWINFO64 is what my BIOS has the voltage set to... it changes with the associated value in BIOS settings...i assumed this was to see how much vdroop you are experiencing and compensate accordingly?


VID or Voltage Identification Digital, is a chip registered value.

It could be said to be equal to Vcore only at stock settings. No turbo core or vboost anything.

Be sure you are reading the right one. VID does not change unless done on AOD manually. But remember, AOD values get released on reboot.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

is this not what you are speaking of? If so this value changes on mine based on the value in my bios settings for each item respectively


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> VID does not change unless done on AOD manually.


Youre correct, VID or Voltage Identification Digital, is a cpu chip registered value. However, if Cool N Quiet is enabled the displayed value will change. Mine goes from 1.30v (the chip register value) to .887V when CnQ kicks in.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Youre correct, VID or Voltage Identification Digital, is a cpu chip registered value. However, if Cool N Quiet is enabled the displayed value will change. Mine goes from 1.30v (the chip register value) to .887V when CnQ kicks in.


all of my power saving features are disabled...odd..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

changes to the value to illustrate this....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 
> is this not what you are speaking of? If so this value changes on mine based on the value in my bios settings for each item respectively


Yes, that's the one. And here is mine:



I may be wrong though.









Page 4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/32960


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Youre correct, VID or Voltage Identification Digital, is a cpu chip registered value. However, if Cool N Quiet is enabled the displayed value will change. Mine goes from 1.30v (the chip register value) to .887V when CnQ kicks in.


That could be it.

Power saving might be affecting the value.


----------



## Johan45

Here's my vids by PState as shown from CPU-z

P-State FID 0x1A - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (21.00x - 1.425 V)
P-State FID 0x19 - VID 0x0B - IDD 13 (20.50x - 1.412 V)
P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x0E - IDD 12 (20.00x - 1.375 V)
P-State FID 0x12 - VID 0x16 - IDD 10 (17.00x - 1.275 V)
P-State FID 0xC - VID 0x1F - IDD 8 (14.00x - 1.162 V)
P-State FID 0x5 - VID 0x29 - IDD 5 (10.50x - 1.037 V)
P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x33 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.912 V)

These are programmed into your CPU at the factory. This is how the CPU would run if let at default.

The voltage you set in bios id not the VID


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> These are programmed into your CPU at the factory. This is how the CPU would run if let at default.


In my case with CnQ enabled, the middle P-States are only used for fractions of a second.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (20.00x - 1.425 V)
P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x14 - IDD 12 (20.00x - 1.300 V)
P-State FID 0x15 - VID 0x0E - IDD 13 (18.50x - 1.375 V)
P-State FID 0xD - VID 0x1C - IDD 9 (14.50x - 1.200 V)
P-State FID 0x7 - VID 0x24 - IDD 7 (11.50x - 1.100 V)
P-State FID 0x1 - VID 0x2D - IDD 5 (8.50x - 0.987 V)
P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x36 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.875 V)

So this is just a mislabeled value in hwinfo64? labeled as VID as in voltage identify?

Also odd that mine in hwinfo changes with bios settings when others have posted theirs does not...


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> So this is just a mislabeled value in hwinfo64?


No, the program is picking up what the sensor reads. CoreTemp also displays the same current value.

Are you by any chance using offset values to input your voltages ?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x0A - IDD 13 (20.00x - 1.425 V)
> P-State FID 0x18 - VID 0x14 - IDD 12 (20.00x - 1.300 V)
> P-State FID 0x15 - VID 0x0E - IDD 13 (18.50x - 1.375 V)
> P-State FID 0xD - VID 0x1C - IDD 9 (14.50x - 1.200 V)
> P-State FID 0x7 - VID 0x24 - IDD 7 (11.50x - 1.100 V)
> P-State FID 0x1 - VID 0x2D - IDD 5 (8.50x - 0.987 V)
> P-State FID 0x10C - VID 0x36 - IDD 4 (7.00x - 0.875 V)
> 
> So this is just a mislabeled value in hwinfo64? labeled as VID as in voltage identify?
> 
> Also odd that mine in hwinfo changes with bios settings when others have posted theirs does not...


It's possible that is your VID the 1.337 I mean. Stock voltage for your CPU at 20x multi which is stock speed.

I thouth you were just quoting mine. If you take that from your CPU it must be on default in bios to register correctly.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

yes but i just posted proof of it changing in the hwinfo64 based on that bios setting by setting it lower...this should not happen based on the other screenshots ive seen and what im reading from you guys... anything i set the value to in bios the hwinfo value matches accordingly... this should not happen right... or could this just be a hwinfo bug reading it improperly?

EDIT: others have clearly changed from stock values but it still shows the stock vid in hwinfo right? What am i missing, sorry if im being dense it just doesnt compute lol

sorry cmpee didnt see your edit no i am using 0mv offset


----------



## koscum

My VCORE-1 does not go above 50°C yet. I do have a 140mm (albeit a slim and low-RPM one) on back case panel blowing on the back of CPU socket and VRM and it's doing a decent job so far. I did consider attaching the old stock CPU fan to VRM heatsink, but new CPU cooler ain't exactly space-friendly and is making it somewhat difficult to access VRM and RAM (even had to move one module - curse you, HyperX Beast >.<). Luckily, I do have goodish air circulation inside the case and positive pressure.

I will do some research on that VID issue, but stuff seems to be running all right for now; core registers properly and has very tiny fluctuations based on load, so I guess I should be happy. The fact that it follows Vcore for some, but stays fixed for others was what got me worried in the first place. Seems like Johan45 dug up some good info already :3

Thank you so much for the help, everyone. Now I know few more things about OC, and will hopefully score better results soon. Oh, just one more thing: when I mentioned 60°C/70°C for core/socket, I was referring to safe temperatures according to a post on tomshardware. From what I read and understood, AMD said that while CPU can operate at higher temperatures (70°C on core starts throttling and MB probably issues thermal shutdown), stability is not guaranteed above 61.1°C/70°C. Or did I get that wrong? It will probably work over 60°C, but I guess it's more of a psychological thing to keep me cautiously on the edge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can only find out the answer once you start digging in..


I am going to have a fun weekend :3

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes but i just posted proof of it changing in the hwinfo64 based on that bios setting by setting it lower...this should not happen based on the other screenshots ive seen and what im reading from you guys... anything i set the value to in bios the hwinfo value matches accordingly... this should not happen right... or could this just be a hwinfo bug reading it improperly?
> 
> sorry cmpee didnt see your edit no i am using 0mv offset


Long shot, but could it be related to Turbo if it's being used? Based on Johan45, it would seem that those are the values being used for specific multipliers if Vcore is left on Auto.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's you IMC that's giving you fits I'm certain of that try it at 1.3v with the CPU at 1.4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> My VCORE-1 does not go above 50°C yet. I do have a 140mm (albeit a slim and low-RPM one) on back case panel blowing on the back of CPU socket and VRM and it's doing a decent job so far. I did consider attaching the old stock CPU fan to VRM heatsink, but new CPU cooler ain't exactly space-friendly and is making it somewhat difficult to access VRM and RAM (even had to move one module - curse you, HyperX Beast >.<). Luckily, I do have goodish air circulation inside the case and positive pressure.
> 
> I will do some research on that VID issue, but stuff seems to be running all right for now; core registers properly and has very tiny fluctuations based on load, so I guess I should be happy. The fact that it follows Vcore for some, but stays fixed for others was what got me worried in the first place. Seems like Johan45 dug up some good info already :3
> 
> Thank you so much for the help, everyone. Now I know few more things about OC, and will hopefully score better results soon. Oh, just one more thing: when I mentioned 60°C/70°C for core/socket, I was referring to safe temperatures according to a post on tomshardware. From what I read and understood, AMD said that while CPU can operate at higher temperatures (70°C on core starts throttling and MB probably issues thermal shutdown), stability is not guaranteed above 61.1°C/70°C. Or did I get that wrong? It will probably work over 60°C, but I guess it's more of a psychological thing to keep me cautiously on the edge.
> I am going to have a fun weekend :3


70c on the core is fine when stress testing.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Long shot, but could it be related to Turbo if it's being used? Based on Johan45, it would seem that those are the values being used for specific multipliers if Vcore is left on Auto.


i have all of those options disabled.. all power saving off, turbo off, offsets at 0... just seems odd


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i have all of those options disabled.. all power saving off, turbo off, offsets at 0... just seems odd


It could just be Asrock.

For whatever reasons, mobo manufacturers does their own tricks. An example is FSB fluctuations.
There was an article that compared FSB offsets on amd boards.
.
Not saying that's the same case, but VID control seems tied to Mobo as well


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> From what I read and understood, AMD said that while CPU can operate at higher temperatures (70°C on core starts throttling and MB probably issues thermal shutdown), stability is not guaranteed above 61.1°C/70°C. Or did I get that wrong? It will probably work over 60°C, but I guess it's more of a psychological thing to keep me cautiously on the edge.


Then 6 months later, with the new Amd Overdrive release, it shows that 70C is the Thermal Max on the core for my FX-6300. And as far as I can tell, the throttling temp would be governed by the mobos socket temp not core temp. And 70C does not issue a thermal shutdown.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> My VCORE-1 does not go above 50°C yet. I do have a 140mm (albeit a slim and low-RPM one) on back case panel blowing on the back of CPU socket and VRM and it's doing a decent job so far. I did consider attaching the old stock CPU fan to VRM heatsink, but new CPU cooler ain't exactly space-friendly and is making it somewhat difficult to access VRM and RAM (even had to move one module - curse you, HyperX Beast >.<). Luckily, I do have goodish air circulation inside the case and positive pressure.
> 
> I will do some research on that VID issue, but stuff seems to be running all right for now; core registers properly and has very tiny fluctuations based on load, so I guess I should be happy. The fact that it follows Vcore for some, but stays fixed for others was what got me worried in the first place. Seems like Johan45 dug up some good info already :3
> 
> Thank you so much for the help, everyone. Now I know few more things about OC, and will hopefully score better results soon. Oh, just one more thing: when I mentioned 60°C/70°C for core/socket, I was referring to safe temperatures according to a post on tomshardware. From what I read and understood, AMD said that while CPU can operate at higher temperatures (70°C on core starts throttling and MB probably issues thermal shutdown), stability is not guaranteed above 61.1°C/70°C. Or did I get that wrong? It will probably work over 60°C, but I guess it's more of a psychological thing to keep me cautiously on the edge.
> I am going to have a fun weekend :3


Throttling happens past 80 in my experience. That's protection in action..

Thermal shutdown happen on me 90+

No ill effects noticed yet.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> sorry cmpee didnt see your edit no i am using 0mv offset


Im confused. You have a choice of using manually input voltages OR offset voltages, but not both at the same time. So are you manually inputting the voltage number ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Im confused. You have a choice of using manually input voltages OR offset voltages, but not both at the same time. So are you manually inputting the voltage number ?


some board got that option.

Asus P8Z77-V gives you a choice of manual voltages or offsets..as an example


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> some board got that option.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V gives you a choice of manual voltages or offsets..


At the same time ?? So which voltage would it pick ??


----------



## cssorkinman

Suppose it's time to give my ISP a call?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Suppose it's time to give my ISP a call? tongue.gif


I would say its time to replace that 300 baud modem.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> At the same time ?? So which voltage would it pick ??


At the bios..

Either you choose offsets or manual. Not both.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Either you choose offsets or manual. Not both.


Heh, thats exactly what I meant in the previous post. He stated he was using a 0mv offset, instead of stating a value.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose it's time to give my ISP a call? tongue.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would say its time to replace that 300 baud modem.
Click to expand...

lol, that would be a good place to start


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I manually set the voltage for cpu and i also have a voltage offset option for cpu voltages...options are +50 +100 +150 in mv... ill post a picture after this map


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I manually set the voltage for cpu and i also have a voltage offset option for cpu voltages...options are +50 +100 +150 in mv... ill post a picture after this map


That's a cool feature then.. How fine is the adjustments?

My UD3 rev 3 can only give me a resolution of 0.025 volts.

Have to resort changing LLC presets to get it finer to 0.0125


----------



## mfknjadagr8

its not really a cool feature considering there is no LLC..... that said heres what it looks like



on the voltage options you can see the voltage offset options currently set to 0mv.. it has a crappy range of options at set values of +0mv, +50mv, +100mv, and +150mv... i would assume these are helpful to combat the vdroop since there is no llc at least this is what ive gathered by speaking with flail who can correct me if ive missunderstood









Honestly i wish i had went with a better board i mean for my uses it does fine but if i really wanted to overclock this thing i could see it being a hassle....flail has been more than patient getting it stable with mild overclocks and honestly i doubt ill push it much further until i get it under water even though it would probably be fine to push it some as the fan on the back of socket helped 10 - 20c depending on conditions

EDITTED FOR LANGUAGE


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> its not really a cool feature considering there is no LLC.....


Yeah, the board is geared mainly towards gamers and not overclockers. From what Ive read, even with no llc option, vdroop is minimal, so it must be programmed in to be high anyway.

Looking at your manual page 60, it says Processor Maximum Voltage = 1.5500. So is it hard coded to not allow you to go over that ?

And what kind of crazy voltages and fan speeds are they displaying on page 80 of the manual, heh.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, the board is geared mainly towards gamers and not overclockers. From what Ive read, even with no llc option, vdroop is minimal, so it must be programmed in to be high anyway.
> 
> Looking at your manual page 60, it says Processor Maximum Voltage = 1.5500. So is it hard coded to not allow you to go over that ?


Yes... and as i know of there arent any custom bios' that remove that limit (not that i would install a custom bios unless it was game changing anyway)
it has hardset options for voltages.. you cant manualy define voltages just choose from .012 increments on cpu.. sucks in a way but i guess it prevents people from setting a stupidly high value and zapp goes the magic smoke..

with the vdroop thing its odd... the setting in bios is generally .07 off during idle i.e. right now it setting at 1.40 in bios and during idle conditions its using 1.32ish... now under load i get about the same fluctuation of .07 down to 1.26 ish..this would seem like a +150 mv offset would be perfect...however setting it to that gives horrible results in the stability.... im not sure if it applys it before the load hits or it makes it fluctuate too much... i honestly havent tested it too much as the current settings flail has told me is about on par for an 8350 in terms of stock speed and times/throughput on ibt...for an 8320 with crappy case and ok cooling im alright with those numbers for now


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> its not really a cool feature considering there is no LLC..... that said heres what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> on the voltage options you can see the voltage offset options currently set to 0mv.. it has a crappy range of options at set values of +0mv, +50mv, +100mv, and +150mv... i would assume these are helpful to combat the vdroop since there is no llc at least this is what ive gathered by speaking with flail who can correct me if ive missunderstood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly i wish i had went with a better board i mean for my uses it does fine but if i really wanted to overclock this thing i could see it being a hassle....flail has been more than patient getting it stable with mild overclocks and honestly i doubt ill push it much further until i get it under water even though it would probably be fine to push it some as the fan on the back of socket helped 10 - 20c depending on conditions
> 
> EDITTED FOR LANGUAGE


I hear you bro... Wished I'd went for a few more bucks too.

Looking at that, can you key in, 1.473 for example then add 0.050?

Not bad then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, the board is geared mainly towards gamers and not overclockers. From what Ive read, even with no llc option, vdroop is minimal, so it must be programmed in to be high anyway.
> 
> Looking at your manual page 60, it says Processor Maximum Voltage = 1.5500. So is it hard coded to not allow you to go over that ?


More and more people are using more than 1.550 volts on core... As long as you can cool it, that is...


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> but i guess it prevents people from setting a stupidly high value and zapp goes the magic smoke..


Like they did on page 80 of the manual, heh.























ftp://66.226.78.21/manual/Fatal1ty%20990FX%20Killer.pdf


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yes... and as i know of there arent any custom bios' that remove that limit (not that i would install a custom bios unless it was game changing anyway)
> it has hardset options for voltages.. you cant manualy define voltages just choose from .012 increments on cpu.. sucks in a way but i guess it prevents people from setting a stupidly high value and zapp goes the magic smoke..


Finer resolution is actually helpful when fine tuning.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Finer resolution is actually helpful when fine tuning.


yeah sorry i messed up on that its actually supposed to say .12 increments.. so yeah not so cool :0


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Like they did on page 80 of the manual, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ftp://66.226.78.21/manual/Fatal1ty%20990FX%20Killer.pdf


holy crap nice catch.... that is super volting... but its all inflated.. 13.4 volts on 12v rail... id say these couldnt have been actual settings i hope... or they know something i dont for sure lol

kinda funny... 55500 rpm fans and -.5C on cooling.. I WANT THAT


----------



## jason387

Is 1.26v as CPU NB voltage safe? I increased the FSB and upped the cpu nb voltage to 1.26v and overclocked by another 130Mhz at the same vcore as I had before which would fail p95 instantly. Looks like a little fsb overclocking coupled with a cpu nb voltage bump really helps.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is 1.26v as CPU NB voltage safe? I increased the FSB and upped the cpu nb voltage to 1.26v and overclocked by another 130Mhz at the same vcore as I had before which would fail p95 instantly. Looks like a little fsb overclocking coupled with a cpu nb voltage bump really helps.


Good up to 1.45v on air or water AFIK


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Good up to 1.45v on air or water AFIK


Thanks. So a higher cpu nb voltage helps stabilize overclocks.


----------



## Johan45

Sometimes just depends on what's causing the instability like ram


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sometimes just depends on what's causing the instability like ram


I'm using 1 4Gb stick of Corsair Value Select ram and 1 2GB stick of G Skill ram, total 6Gb.


----------



## Johan45

Well no wonder you were having some issues. Mixing ram can always cause problems. You're lucky you even got it to stabilize.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well no wonder you were having some issues. Mixing ram can always cause problems. You're lucky you even got it to stabilize.


Oh I never thought that could be a problem. Could my overclock increase with 2 sticks of the same ram?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm using 1 4Gb stick of Corsair Value Select ram and 1 2GB stick of G Skill ram, total 6Gb.


I'm amazed you can even add 1Mhz to your FSB and still be stable with 2 entirely different ram sticks. and don't get me started on changing your timings that's not even a feasible question at this point.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I'm using 1 4Gb stick of Corsair Value Select ram and 1 2GB stick of G Skill ram, total 6Gb.












Are you a yank?


----------



## jason387

Damn! Guys I never really thought this could be a problem. Should I just use the 4Gb stick of ram for now? Would that decrease performance by a lot?


----------



## Johan45

Hell you have it running now but I would invest in a decent dual channel kit myself.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Damn! Guys I never really thought this could be a problem. Should I just use the 4Gb stick of ram for now? Would that decrease performance by a lot?


Different RAM brands and sizes have never been a good idea when trying to overclock it makes trying to get things stable an absolute nightmare because something that is stable on one stick could be unstable on the other and that will ruin your overall stability very quickly. I could easily see you getting a better OC by using only one of those 2 (IMO the G. Skill stick could probably take you further) but whether or not the performance you can get is worth removing a bunch of RAM is questionable. What you really need to do is just use the same RAM all around because mixing and matching is a big no no.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hell you have it running now but I would invest in a decent dual channel kit myself.


Yeah its in my system now. Would performance decrease by a lot if I take out the 2GB stick?


----------



## process

not being able to figure out whats wrong with my cooling (if anything), I was wondering...

how tight do you tighten your cpu block? I did some research and most said as tight as they can...but this doesnt make sense as it just makes the thermal paste spread to the outer edge of the cpu... maybe cause ive tightened it so tight (2 diff occasions) paste has got on the chip and thus getting hotter and requiring more volts...

also anyone know if its possible to rollback to an older bios with chvz?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Different RAM brands and sizes have never been a good idea when trying to overclock it makes trying to get things stable an absolute nightmare because something that is stable on one stick could be unstable on the other and that will ruin your overall stability very quickly. I could easily see you getting a better OC by using only one of those 2 (IMO the G. Skill stick could probably take you further) but whether or not the performance you can get is worth removing a bunch of RAM is questionable. What you really need to do is just use the same RAM all around because mixing and matching is a big no no.


Guess I'll have to remove the G Skill stick of ram as its 2GB. I need at least 4GB ram, the 4GB stick can do 1600Mhz easily at 9-9-9-24. I would get higher overcloks with just the 4GB stick of ram but when I added the 2GB stick I thought maybe having more sticks of ram lowers the overclock.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sometimes just depends on what's causing the instability like ram
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1 4Gb stick of Corsair Value Select ram and 1 2GB stick of G Skill ram, total 6Gb.
Click to expand...

Mixing and matching often causes issues


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mixing and matching often causes issues


Will remove the 2GB stick and give it a go. I'll report back with the results as soon as I can


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mixing and matching often causes issues


Will remove the 2GB stick and guve it a go. I'll reprt back with the results as soon as I can


----------



## Johan45

I did this for you mega man I tried IBT on very high at my usual settings


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so not true, at least tell me you use ibt ax ( see first post of this thread )
> 
> 
> 
> Never,I have run Intel and AMD and honestly the only thing I count on is P95 to keep either one of them fully stable. I honestly haven't found anything better yet. Aida64 , AMD OD stability , IBT IMO P95 blend is the better test. Then I run P95 Blend with Heaven bench in a loop to test overall system stability and temps before I even attempt to run [email protected] for a few days.
Click to expand...

was not talking to/about you !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Hello. I recently started OCing my FX-8350 and was looking for few tips and tricks, as well as


1 rigbuilder see my sig 2 you wont know till you try !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 2. Your VID is an indication on what your CPU's stock voltage SHOULD be. It is usually shown by third party software like HW Info and AIDA 64. Usually the VID value can give you an idea on how your chip will OC. (Similar to AISC value in GPU-Z) Your VID should not change when you change your Vcore. At least that is how I understand it. If you want to check your Vcore use CPU-Z ore check the Vcore section for your CPU in HW Info.


one way is to disable all powersaving, and turbo, then reboot into bios and look at your vcore, another is hwinfo !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Youre correct, VID or Voltage Identification Digital, is a cpu chip registered value. However, if Cool N Quiet is enabled the displayed value will change. Mine goes from 1.30v (the chip register value) to .887V when CnQ kicks in.


you seem to be looking at vcore NOT VID, turbo enabled =1.4 not enabled = less, only way i have seen to change vid is to use amd overdrive to overclock. sound like you have powersaving and turbo enabled. my vid never changes !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> From what I read and understood, AMD said that while CPU can operate at higher temperatures (70°C on core starts throttling and MB probably issues thermal shutdown), stability is not guaranteed above 61.1°C/70°C. Or did I get that wrong? It will probably work over 60°C, but I guess it's more of a psychological thing to keep me cautiously on the edge.


i would not worry too much your temps are not that high

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well no wonder you were having some issues. Mixing ram can always cause problems. You're lucky you even got it to stabilize.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I never thought that could be a problem. Could my overclock increase with 2 sticks of the same ram?
Click to expand...

you want a _*set*_ of ram, not 2 sets
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> not being able to figure out whats wrong with my cooling (if anything), I was wondering...
> 
> how tight do you tighten your cpu block? I did some research and most said as tight as they can...but this doesnt make sense as it just makes the thermal paste spread to the outer edge of the cpu... maybe cause ive tightened it so tight (2 diff occasions) paste has got on the chip and thus getting hotter and requiring more volts...
> 
> also anyone know if its possible to rollback to an older bios with chvz?


it depends on the waterblock, another reason i love swiftech it is not possible to over tighten them due to how they mount must block yes you can overtighten them, and usually you will not get a good mount , just load the bios file as normal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I did this for you mega man I tried IBT on very high at my usual settings


congrats ?!


----------



## chrisdfw1

I am the proud owner of an FX 8350 myself!!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Devildog83 View Post
> 
> Youre correct, VID or Voltage Identification Digital, is a cpu chip registered value. However, if Cool N Quiet is enabled the displayed value will change. Mine goes from 1.30v (the chip register value) to .887V when CnQ kicks in.
> you seem to be looking at vcore NOT VID, turbo enabled =1.4 not enabled = less, only way i have seen to change vid is to use amd overdrive to overclock. sound like you have powersaving and turbo enabled. my vid never changes !


Mega Man, some how you my post and Devildog83's post mixed up. Im the one who posted that response.
Heres what Im talking about:



Power saving, yes I have CnQ enabled as I mentioned. But Turbo no. Thats what I meant when I said the VID DISPLAYED will change when CnQ is enabled. My vcore is at 1.488 at the higher mhz and 1.080 at the 1750mhz number BTW.


----------



## chrisdfw1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome


thank you!! i will be posting my specs soon. too tired tonight to mess with it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Devildog83 View Post
> 
> Youre correct, VID or Voltage Identification Digital, is a cpu chip registered value. However, if Cool N Quiet is enabled the displayed value will change. Mine goes from 1.30v (the chip register value) to .887V when CnQ kicks in.
> you seem to be looking at vcore NOT VID, turbo enabled =1.4 not enabled = less, only way i have seen to change vid is to use amd overdrive to overclock. sound like you have powersaving and turbo enabled. my vid never changes !
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Man, some how you my post and Devildog83's post mixed up. Im the one who posted that response.
> Heres what Im talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> Power saving, yes I have CnQ enabled as I mentioned. But Turbo no. Thats what I meant when I said the VID DISPLAYED will change when CnQ is enabled. My vcore is at 1.488 at the higher mhz and 1.080 at the 1750mhz number BTW.
Click to expand...

hmm.. weird i never have seen my vid change but tbh i have not really looked, i always check vcore first

as soon as i get back from china my amd system will be rebuilt


----------



## cpmee

Yeah, its weird. But the displayed VID doesnt do anything good or bad, so its inconsequential. I do believe HWiNFO64 is sensing the value correctly though.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, its weird. But the displayed VID doesnt do anything good or bad, so its inconsequential. I do believe HWiNFO64 is sensing the value correctly though.


If I set CNQ on in my bios it will change the VID like what I was seeing in your screenshots. Other than that I have no idea what else might cause that.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

yeah i find it odd that mine changes regardless of my power saving settings etc... it always show in hwinfo to the setting in the bios.. probably an asrock thing but since it doesnt affect anything i dont care just a curiousity..i assumed it was supposed to do that till today when it was brought up







ignorance really is bliss sometimes


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> since it doesnt affect anything i dont care just a curiousity


Yep, your VID is only important to know about for offset voltages, if you use those. AFAIK.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I messaged previously but haven't updated so I have my FX 8350 in and stable at 4.4GHZ 1.35v running nice and cool with the H100 push pull on low settings to keep the noise down and the temps are around the same level as my Phenom II 1090T at 4GHZ 26idle 45 load.

It took a while to get everything running correctly on the Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 rev3 I had to disable all power save features enable HPC mode then set all values to normal for stock volts increase vram to 1.550v and set LLC to Very High then i started increasing the multiplier.

I can get 4.6GHZ stable but it runs a little too hot for the H100 on Low so i am not going to bother with it.

One issue i do have is with HPC enabled when pressing the power button the machine posts then turns off then straight back on and into bios screen then to windows, no issues at all when i am in windows Prime ran for a couple of hours no problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## 033Y5

hello all
i know its off topic but wanted to ask i can get this gpu in link for £200 issit worth it and what waterblocks fit this card
thanks in advance

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+R9+290/Sapphire+Radeon+R9+290+4096MB+GDDR5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+-+Battlefield+4+Edition+?productId=58144&source=googleps&gclid=CPv-xO6xxr0CFdShtAod83AAiw


----------



## austinmrs

What about the Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer instead of the Sabertooth?

Is Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer a decent board?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What about the Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer instead of the Sabertooth?
> 
> Is Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer a decent board?


Sabertooth is more robust and way better for overclocking.I only had the fatal1ty for roughly 10 days it is nicely equipped (M.2/sound) but it definitely isn't a board made for high overclocks.


----------



## Johan45

Kuivamaa is right on the money. The Killers are not really an Overclocking board. If your trying to save some cash austi take a look at the Giga 990FXA UD3 Rev4 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

They're a good board in the 4th revision Giga fixed a few things it meesed up in Rev 3 so make sure you know which revision you're getting. Unless you're going to get some serious coolg, you're not going to be doing any heavy Overclocking so you probably don't need to get the "best" board but you do need one with a decent power delivery and the Giga can do that for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I
> One issue i do have is with HPC enabled when pressing the power button the machine posts then turns off then straight back on and into bios screen then to windows, no issues at all when i am in windows Prime ran for a couple of hours no problem.
> 
> Any ideas?


That almost sounds to me as if the BIOS reset. Are you certain that your bios settings didn't clear themselves?


----------



## austinmrs

For more 30€ i will go for the sabertooth. The "next" adove the sabertooth its the formula, bit its too expensive for me already


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

No the machine boots up with the full overclock settings in place and runs 100% stable.

Maybe some sort of safety check with HPC?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> No the machine boots up with the full overclock settings in place and runs 100% stable.
> 
> Maybe some sort of safety check with HPC?


Aside from being annoying, it works. I can confirm my UD5 Rev 3 does it too, but I really don't care at all, not like it affects anything.


----------



## Johan45

Does it boot like that everytime or only when you change it, it does it at the first boot then doesn't after that ?


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Yeah I agree Ive only been running it a week so occasionally when i boot up my heart stops when it doesn't show the bios screen the first time.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> For more 30€ i will go for the sabertooth. The "next" adove the sabertooth its the formula, bit its too expensive for me already


the sabertooth is the most solid board I have ever owned, can't fault it all


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Yeah I agree Ive only been running it a week so occasionally when i boot up my heart stops when it doesn't show the bios screen the first time.


Quick tip; It's a Gigabyte. Always give it 30 seconds before panicking because;

The HPC restart means nothing.
The "bad OC" timeout is 20 seconds before it clears CMOS itself and reboots.
If for some reason your BIOS is actually corrupt, it takes a little bit for it to get the 2nd BIOS inline and fix it for you.

It takes a LOT to kill a Giga board, and you're not near the line. It took me a 1200w PSU and a loop spill to kill mine, and even then it was the only thing to die. Plus giga fixed it and got it back to me in under 2 weeks.

So stop worrying.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quick tip; It's a Gigabyte. Always give it 30 seconds before panicking because;
> 
> The HPC restart means nothing.
> The "bad OC" timeout is 20 seconds before it clears CMOS itself and reboots.
> If for some reason your BIOS is actually corrupt, it takes a little bit for it to get the 2nd BIOS inline and fix it for you.
> 
> It takes a LOT to kill a Giga board, and you're not near the line. It took me a 1200w PSU and a loop spill to kill mine, and even then it was the only thing to die. Plus giga fixed it and got it back to me in under 2 weeks.
> 
> So stop worrying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Yeah I agree Ive only been running it a week so occasionally when i boot up my heart stops when it doesn't show the bios screen the first time.


I think it has been discussed in the ga990 fxa thread.

Something like turn on turbo, reboot bios or windows, then turn it off again in the bios.

Personally never tried to looking for answer about that since it doesn't bother me if upon turning it on, the LEDs lit up for a quick second and reboots itself back showing the post and goes on normally.


----------



## Alastair

I need another 8GB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Yeah I agree Ive only been running it a week so occasionally when i boot up my heart stops when it doesn't show the bios screen the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick tip; It's a Gigabyte. Always give it 30 seconds before panicking because;
> 
> The HPC restart means nothing.
> The "bad OC" timeout is 20 seconds before it clears CMOS itself and reboots.
> If for some reason your BIOS is actually corrupt, it takes a little bit for it to get the 2nd BIOS inline and fix it for you.
> 
> It takes a LOT to kill a Giga board, and you're not near the line. It took me a 1200w PSU and a loop spill to kill mine, and even then it was the only thing to die. Plus giga fixed it and got it back to me in under 2 weeks.
> 
> So stop worrying.
Click to expand...

Wow that's one of the best things about Giga I ever heard! AHHHHH I see what you did there you sly sales rep! (just kidding







)You almost had me converted to Giga in just one post!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I need another 8GB
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Yeah I agree Ive only been running it a week so occasionally when i boot up my heart stops when it doesn't show the bios screen the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick tip; It's a Gigabyte. Always give it 30 seconds before panicking because;
> 
> The HPC restart means nothing.
> The "bad OC" timeout is 20 seconds before it clears CMOS itself and reboots.
> If for some reason your BIOS is actually corrupt, it takes a little bit for it to get the 2nd BIOS inline and fix it for you.
> 
> It takes a LOT to kill a Giga board, and you're not near the line. It took me a 1200w PSU and a loop spill to kill mine, and even then it was the only thing to die. Plus giga fixed it and got it back to me in under 2 weeks.
> 
> So stop worrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's one of the best things about Giga I ever heard! AHHHHH I see what you did there you sly sales rep! (just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )You almost had me converted to Giga in just one post!
Click to expand...

Well I do buy only Gigabyte when it comes to motherboards, but that was just me telling a new owner to not worry so much.

Asus is good too... when you pay the premium (Saber, Crosshair), and I have a grudging respect for MSI due to a particular GD80 owner in the thread, but Giga is my prefered. My reasoning is pretty simple...

ASUS makes boards that are feature packed, and very strong power phases, but come at a hefty premium. Usual opinion is "It won't break. But if it does, prepare for RMA hell or just buy a new one".

ASRock likes to put on every feature they possibly can, but still try to make it cheap. Their power delivery suffers, and they don't overclock as well. A "Gamer" brand. (See: Fatal1ty)

MSI doesn't have enough foothold in AMD's motherboards to even make an opinion. Same for Biostar and Sapphire.

Lastly, Gigabyte is the no nonsense "I will never die" brand. "Good enough" power delivery for high-tier overclocks, very thick PCB, they even support some ECC ram. When I pick up a motherboard I can tell it's a Giga by the weight and strength. But they don't have the features of Fatal1ty, or the power delivery of the Crosshair.

I don't care about the shiny sound card the Fatal1ty has, I have a ZxR. I don't need 12 CPU phases, I only use water. What I do care about is it needs to look reasonable (I'm looking at you ASUS... why must the Saber always look like someone vomit forest camo on it?), it needs to not bend when holding it by a side, or plugging in a SATA cable (ASRock...), it needs to not die on me, and I like a good/easy RMA process when available.

So... I buy Gigabyte. They have yet to disappoint me, after my; 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 (2 of them), 970A-UD3 Rev 1.1 (2 of them) 990FXA-UD5 Rev 3.0, 890GPA-UD3H, Z87X-OC, GA-A75M-UD2H , and _four_ 7870 Windforces. The only one to die was my fault for spilling water on it, and after RMA it works again.

I am a Gigabyte fanboy.









Bonus: Look at how beautiful this thing is and try to say you wouldn't use it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bonus: Look at how beautiful this thing is and try to say you wouldn't use it.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder









This situation is a bit like........Would u take the girl home after 30mins or would u stay until closing time with her so u have enough to earn your beer glasses


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> No the machine boots up with the full overclock settings in place and runs 100% stable.
> 
> Maybe some sort of safety check with HPC?
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from being annoying, it works. I can confirm my UD5 Rev 3 does it too, but I really don't care at all, not like it affects anything.
Click to expand...

turn on turbo and match your normal multi , if using offset your vid will be 1.4


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> No the machine boots up with the full overclock settings in place and runs 100% stable.
> 
> Maybe some sort of safety check with HPC?
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from being annoying, it works. I can confirm my UD5 Rev 3 does it too, but I really don't care at all, not like it affects anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> turn on turbo and match your normal multi , if using offset your vid will be 1.4
Click to expand...

... I'm not about to use a hackalong solution that will cause me problems in the future and every other saved profile to save me maybe 5 seconds every few weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bonus: Look at how beautiful this thing is and try to say you wouldn't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This situation is a bit like........Would u take the girl home after 30mins or would u stay until closing time with her so u have enough to earn your beer glasses
Click to expand...

1) You own a Saber, it's ugly even with the beer glasses. It just happens to be in good shape.

2) You be jelly.

And since the UD7 kicks the Saber's butt since it's in the Crosshair's price/quality range, ya, still pretty after the beer's worn off. 1 word: QuadFire

EDIT: Man, if ASUS would figure out how to make a PCB that was actually black, and give it tasteful colors, I dunno what I'd do.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Where I live atm, UD5 and saber are on par pricewise and so is UD7/Crosshair. And to be honest,it feels about right. In my eyes and from experience (well, no hands on experience with UD7 but whatever) they are in the same league quality-wise.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> EDIT: Man, if ASUS would figure out how to make a PCB that was actually black, and give it tasteful colors, I dunno what I'd do.


You have to admit this is pretty damn sexy though, aside from being a great board .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> EDIT: Man, if ASUS would figure out how to make a PCB that was actually black, and give it tasteful colors, I dunno what I'd do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to admit this is pretty damn sexy though, aside from being a great board .
Click to expand...

It's nice, but there's little things that annoy me about it.

Along the bottom, most of the things don't have pin guards around them.
The PCI-e Molex is in just the dumbest position for cable management.
The RAM/PCI-e snaps are white.
The CPU-Aux is in an insanely bad place with the CPU fan and cap on either side like that.

It's miles and miles ahead of the Saber, but I feel like the best motherboard ever would be one where the parts are picked by ASUS and the board is built by Gigabyte.


----------



## Johan45

You do have some valid points but this wasn't necessarily designed to be used in a box with air cooling either. The power and reset switches would be nearly inaccessible if that were the case.
Quote:


> It's miles and miles ahead of the Saber, but I feel like the best motherboard ever would be one where the parts are picked by ASUS and the board is built by Gigabyte.


Kind of like the best of both worlds. I have to admit Ireally do like some of the features but as I said earlier this really isn't desinged for the average user. I also have the Sabertooth and you're right if you weren't going for the full on cammo look it's really not attractive at all. Still very capable, I have litterally kicked the tar out of it and it still asks for more.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's nice, but there's little things that annoy me about it.
> 
> Along the bottom, most of the things don't have pin guards around them.
> The PCI-e Molex is in just the dumbest position for cable management.
> The RAM/PCI-e snaps are white.
> The CPU-Aux is in an insanely bad place with the CPU fan and cap on either side like that.
> 
> It's miles and miles ahead of the Saber, but I feel like the best motherboard ever would be one where the parts are picked by ASUS and the board is built by Gigabyte.


I think it's sexy, a small percentage of users will employ quad-fire or LN2. With quad-fire you are better off with a UD7, for LN2, which is the only time you really need the extra 4 pin power, who cares where the connector is located because most who do use a test bench anyhow and are not worried. I like the Red, Black and White theme but the rest of my build is those colors so I am bias. You may ask why spend the money if you aren't going to use the features that cause the price to be higher and I say because it looks *Sexy* and it works awesome too by the way. The only real draw-back IMO is the position of the molex for extra PCI-E power. It does suck for cable management but is most likely in the best place to deliver the extra power needed for 3 and 4 card set-ups.


----------



## Moonless

I'm so lonely in this thread being the only person who owns the ASRock 990FX Extreme9










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ASRock likes to put on every feature they possibly can, but still try to make it cheap. Their power delivery suffers, and they don't overclock as well. A "Gamer" brand. (See: Fatal1ty)


Also I'm pretty sure this board has 12+2 Power Phase.







(which is actually what 2 6+1 power phases? IDK it works well enough for me with max LLC the vdroop is... manageable.)


----------



## gertruude

We could all go sexy looking but lets face it whos gonna see it in the dark









Haven't none of u woke up in the morning and go damn.....i did that?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> We could all go sexy looking but lets face it whos gonna see it in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't none of u woke up in the morning and go damn.....i did that?


At least she could cook


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I see you're running 2400 ram on that, have you upped the VCCIO and VCCSA. I think it's digital IO offset on that board. There'll be three voltages there that have to do with the memory and controller. For the 2400 ram try setting them both to a .20v offset, .15v minimum. The highspeed ram needs a bit of a push especially when you get into the higher clock speeds.


where did you find these (the VCCIO and VCCSA) voltages on the chvf-z


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> where did you find these (the VCCIO and VCCSA) voltages on the chvf-z


I was responding to someone whao had switched to a 4770k/ Max Hero. Those options aren't on the CHV-z


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was responding to someone whao had switched to a 4770k/ Max Hero. Those options aren't on the CHV-z


So i've been away for a little while but how did you end up going with the Catzilla results?

I pushed my cards a bit and took out the top CF 290 and second in the Single 290 1440p results









http://hwbot.org/submission/2519198_sgt_bilko_catzilla___1440p_radeon_r9_290_7384_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2518655_sgt_bilko_catzilla___1440p_2x_radeon_r9_290_14220_marks


----------



## 033Y5

a cool didnt notice that thought you were giving stabilty help to 2400mhz ram and the fx 8 cores


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's nice, but there's little things that annoy me about it.
> 
> Along the bottom, most of the things don't have pin guards around them.
> The PCI-e Molex is in just the dumbest position for cable management.
> The RAM/PCI-e snaps are white.
> The CPU-Aux is in an insanely bad place with the CPU fan and cap on either side like that.
> 
> It's miles and miles ahead of the Saber, but I feel like the best motherboard ever would be one where the parts are picked by ASUS and the board is built by Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's sexy, a small percentage of users will employ quad-fire or LN2. With quad-fire you are better off with a UD7, for LN2, which is the only time you really need the extra 4 pin power, who cares where the connector is located because most who do use a test bench anyhow and are not worried. I like the Red, Black and White theme but the rest of my build is those colors so I am bias. You may ask why spend the money if you aren't going to use the features that cause the price to be higher and I say because it looks *Sexy* and it works awesome too by the way. The only real draw-back IMO is the position of the molex for extra PCI-E power. It does suck for cable management but is most likely in the best place to deliver the extra power needed for 3 and 4 card set-ups.
Click to expand...

And yet, here's Gigabyte showing how an LN2 board can adress every problem I have with the Crosshair except for the PCI-e power;


... And then they screw up the color scheme and make it ugly.

But ya, I own one since I won it at the OCN LAN last year, wanna know what it looks like in a case?



You can have an LN2 board that works well in a normal case. It is possible. Which is why it annoys me that the single most expensive motherboard for 990FXA can't seem to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm so lonely in this thread being the only person who owns the ASRock 990FX Extreme9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ASRock likes to put on every feature they possibly can, but still try to make it cheap. Their power delivery suffers, and they don't overclock as well. A "Gamer" brand. (See: Fatal1ty)
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure this board has 12+2 Power Phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is actually what 2 6+1 power phases? IDK it works well enough for me with max LLC the vdroop is... manageable.)
Click to expand...

This motherboard makes me so sad. The gold caps are weird, but it matches. Solid black, good looking sinks... and then they took a page from ASUS and the PCB is brown.









If you don't have any lights in the case no one would even know, but I just do not understand what is so hard about making a PCB that you want to be black, black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> We could all go sexy looking but lets face it whos gonna see it in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't none of u woke up in the morning and go damn.....i did that?


Everyone with a window on their case? Like mine, which comes stock with a full one?


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm so lonely in this thread being the only person who owns the ASRock 990FX Extreme9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure this board has 12+2 Power Phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is actually what 2 6+1 power phases? IDK it works well enough for me with max LLC the vdroop is... manageable.)


I have the same board up and running for about one year now, it's super stable.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I need another 8GB
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Yeah I agree Ive only been running it a week so occasionally when i boot up my heart stops when it doesn't show the bios screen the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick tip; It's a Gigabyte. Always give it 30 seconds before panicking because;
> 
> The HPC restart means nothing.
> The "bad OC" timeout is 20 seconds before it clears CMOS itself and reboots.
> If for some reason your BIOS is actually corrupt, it takes a little bit for it to get the 2nd BIOS inline and fix it for you.
> 
> It takes a LOT to kill a Giga board, and you're not near the line. It took me a 1200w PSU and a loop spill to kill mine, and even then it was the only thing to die. Plus giga fixed it and got it back to me in under 2 weeks.
> 
> So stop worrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's one of the best things about Giga I ever heard! AHHHHH I see what you did there you sly sales rep! (just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )You almost had me converted to Giga in just one post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I do buy only Gigabyte when it comes to motherboards, but that was just me telling a new owner to not worry so much.
> 
> Asus is good too... when you pay the premium (Saber, Crosshair), and I have a grudging respect for MSI due to a particular GD80 owner in the thread, but Giga is my prefered. My reasoning is pretty simple...
> 
> ASUS makes boards that are feature packed, and very strong power phases, but come at a hefty premium. Usual opinion is "It won't break. But if it does, prepare for RMA hell or just buy a new one".
> 
> ASRock likes to put on every feature they possibly can, but still try to make it cheap. Their power delivery suffers, and they don't overclock as well. A "Gamer" brand. (See: Fatal1ty)
> 
> MSI doesn't have enough foothold in AMD's motherboards to even make an opinion. Same for Biostar and Sapphire.
> 
> Lastly, Gigabyte is the no nonsense "I will never die" brand. "Good enough" power delivery for high-tier overclocks, very thick PCB, they even support some ECC ram. When I pick up a motherboard I can tell it's a Giga by the weight and strength. But they don't have the features of Fatal1ty, or the power delivery of the Crosshair.
> 
> I don't care about the shiny sound card the Fatal1ty has, I have a ZxR. I don't need 12 CPU phases, I only use water. What I do care about is it needs to look reasonable (I'm looking at you ASUS... why must the Saber always look like someone vomit forest camo on it?), it needs to not bend when holding it by a side, or plugging in a SATA cable (ASRock...), it needs to not die on me, and I like a good/easy RMA process when available.
> 
> So... I buy Gigabyte. They have yet to disappoint me, after my; 990FXA-UD3 Rev 1.1 (2 of them), 970A-UD3 Rev 1.1 (2 of them) 990FXA-UD5 Rev 3.0, 890GPA-UD3H, Z87X-OC, GA-A75M-UD2H , and _four_ 7870 Windforces. The only one to die was my fault for spilling water on it, and after RMA it works again.
> 
> I am a Gigabyte fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus: Look at how beautiful this thing is and try to say you wouldn't use it.
Click to expand...

Yes I also hate the ASUS Sabertooth colour scheme. Why cant they just keep the colours neutral like the UD3? Or better yet. And this might make things a BIT more expensive, but I have always thought mobo manufacturers SHOULD do this to their gaming and enthusiast lines. Why not put interchangeable plastic shrouds or trims over the heatsinks and other plastic accessories with multiple colour options so that you can buy any which board and have it match your colour scheme cause a lot of us build our rigs to match a colour scheme. I mean Saberkitty is ugly camo. Crosshair is red, I prefer blue and green in my rigs. I mean really!?! Asus and MSI their "gaming" ranges are ALWAYS red! Like WTH? Any way. END RANT

Now that is a SEXY board! I would slap that in my machine ANYDAY. What is that? UD7. If I kill this Asus board I will definitely check out one of the newer revision UD5 or 7's when I need to. Giga boards have nice colour schemes these days!

I also think MSI has come a long way. Before the 790FX-GD70 came on the scene I never considered their boards any good. Then that board came along and started to cause a fuss. I had the GD-65. I know I ditched it for this ASUS board. But thinking back on it I am sure if I was just willing to work with it a bit more the GD-65 would have delivered. And the GD-80 is definately a board I would buy. DAT BLUE!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So i've been away for a little while but how did you end up going with the Catzilla results?
> 
> I pushed my cards a bit and took out the top CF 290 and second in the Single 290 1440p results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2519198_sgt_bilko_catzilla___1440p_radeon_r9_290_7384_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2518655_sgt_bilko_catzilla___1440p_2x_radeon_r9_290_14220_marks


I did manage to beat my previous scores I had with the 4770 using the 9370. I had to get it up to 5.4G to do it but I did.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2519721_johan45_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_29104_marks

The 1440p test surprised me the most though. 720p I barely beat the 4770ks score but in the 1440p I pulverized it. Scored a full 2000 points higher which I thought was amazing.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2519724_johan45_catzilla___1440p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_12100_marks

Then I reran all my subs with single cards and also my pair of 580s and the results were the same. I was glad I did it afterward. It's the first 3D bench that I have managed to best mt i7 in.

Check this
http://hwbot.org/submission/2520221_johan45_catzilla___1440p_geforce_gtx_580_7354_marks

Not too shabby for an old GTX 580 is it, only 50 pts behind your 290


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I did manage to beat my previous scores I had with the 4770 using the 9370. I had to get it up to 5.4G to do it but I did.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2519721_johan45_catzilla___720p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_29104_marks
> 
> The 1440p test surprised me the most though. 720p I barely beat the 4770ks score but in the 1440p I pulverized it. Scored a full 2000 points higher which I thought was amazing.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2519724_johan45_catzilla___1440p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_12100_marks
> 
> Then I reran all my subs with single cards and also my pair of 580s and the results were the same. I was glad I did it afterward. It's the first 3D bench that I have managed to best mt i7 in.


nice work









for some reason it seems the the FX chips do better at higher res than their Intel counterparts.

I'd love to explore this a bit more but seeing as i'm on 1080p for a while i can only emulate it in benches.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason it seems the the FX chips do better at higher res than their Intel counterparts.
> 
> I'd love to explore this a bit more but seeing as i'm on 1080p for a while i can only emulate it in benches.


Got me but it does appear that way. Although I think this bench is set up a bit differently than most and adjust a bit for hardware used. Did you see the single 580 I posted that was 50 pts behind your 290??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Got me but it does appear that way. Although I think this bench is set up a bit differently than most and adjust a bit for hardware used. Did you see the single 580 I posted that was 50 pts behind your 290??


I do now, thats a hell of a score there









you also beat out a 3930k clocked at 5.2 and a R9 290 there


----------



## Johan45

Ya I know , that's why I say this bench doesn't really behave like your typical 3D bench. I don't mind really it's time AMD could make a decent show. I still had to squeeze the pee out of the system to make it happen though. With the 4770k I just set it up and ran at 4.8


----------



## hurricane28

I love the looks of my board and it performs flawlessly until now









To some the aesthetics are important too and others don't care. To me it feels good to purchase a nice looking board that performs as it looks


----------



## robirobi

I would prefer color schemes like this one:


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm so lonely in this thread being the only person who owns the ASRock 990FX Extreme9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure this board has 12+2 Power Phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is actually what 2 6+1 power phases? IDK it works well enough for me with max LLC the vdroop is... manageable.)


I have an Extreme9. It looks real nice but it's very cheaply made. Mine is sitting on the floor in a corner of the room. I'm going to try to repair it one day. It blew the vrms while trying to run an FX-8350 in it. You should have heard the loud pop it made when it blew. It took out the processor when it blew up too. Use these boards with caution.


----------



## Chris635

My asrock extreme 9 blew the vrm with the 8320 along with my ram. Nothing like the metallic burning smell of a vrm. Went to the crosshair v formula. It cools better and clocks my 8350 very well to 4.85 ghz.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm so lonely in this thread being the only person who owns the ASRock 990FX Extreme9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure this board has 12+2 Power Phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is actually what 2 6+1 power phases? IDK it works well enough for me with max LLC the vdroop is... manageable.)
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Extreme9. It looks real nice but it's very cheaply made. Mine is sitting on the floor in a corner of the room. I'm going to try to repair it one day. It blew the vrms while trying to run an FX-8350 in it. You should have heard the loud pop it made when it blew. It took out the processor when it blew up too. Use these boards with caution.
Click to expand...

And I thought those were good boards.

@robirobi I heard some nasty things about those ECS Black 990FX boards. They scare me!


----------



## cpmee

Out of all the features on the Asus boards, I think I like the silly Q-connector the best. Its simple and brilliant. All motherboards should have had it standard for the past 20 years.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> My asrock extreme 9 blew the vrm with the 8320 along with my ram. Nothing like the metallic burning smell of a vrm. Went to the crosshair v formula. It cools better and clocks my 8350 very well to 4.85 ghz.


I know exactly how you feel. After that I went to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 rev. 1 and then a UD5 Rev. 3. And didn't like either one of them for FX chips.

I am now on an Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z. It is by far the very best 990 board ever made. None of the other boards can even be compared. They are not even in the same league as the Asus board.

I played around with my neighbors Sabertooth before I purchased the Formula-Z and that is what locked me in to Asus. The SaberKitty is also an awesome board.


----------



## Chris635

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. After that I went to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 rev. 1 and then a UD5 Rev. 3. And didn't like either one of them for FX chips.
> 
> I am now on an Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z. It is by far the very best 990 board ever made. None of the other boards can even be compared. They are not even in the same league as the Asus board.
> 
> I played around with my neighbors Sabertooth before I purchased the Formula-Z and that is what locked me in to Asus. The SaberKitty is also an awesome board.


I agree whole heartedly, asus is the way to go for these chips.


----------



## hurricane28

I strongly disagree, i have the UD5 rev 1.1 and have had ZERO problems and i clocked my CPU to 5.2ghz once... I even run my CPU at 5ghz and 2400Mhz RAM for some time with zero problems.

The boards you revering to were indeed problem boards and the one had no LLC and the other had vrm issues or whatsoever. But saying that Asus is the best board sounds pretty ignorant to me.

Yes Asus have good boards but i think if you tried the UD5 rev 1.1 you would say the same about Gigabyte. you simply bash on a brand because there are some faulty boards.


----------



## Durquavian

The 990fxa-gd80 is a sound board, not a bad thing to say about it. The colors are cool although better suited for Intel. However the bios/software for OCing sucks royal raunchy donkey nuts. Having to find older versions because new ones are broke. Doubt I will ever get another MSI board. ASUS is likely my next purchase.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. After that I went to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 rev. 1 and then a UD5 Rev. 3. And didn't like either one of them for FX chips.
> 
> I am now on an Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z. It is by far the very best 990 board ever made. None of the other boards can even be compared. They are not even in the same league as the Asus board.
> 
> I played around with my neighbors Sabertooth before I purchased the Formula-Z and that is what locked me in to Asus. The SaberKitty is also an awesome board.


The sabertooth its equivalente to the Formula-Z in terms of overclocking, i think.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I strongly disagree, i have the UD5 rev 1.1 and have had ZERO problems and i clocked my CPU to 5.2ghz once... I even run my CPU at 5ghz and 2400Mhz RAM for some time with zero problems.
> 
> The boards you revering to were indeed problem boards and the one had no LLC and the other had vrm issues or whatsoever. But saying that Asus is the best board sounds pretty ignorant to me.
> 
> Yes Asus have good boards but i think if you tried the UD5 rev 1.1 you would say the same about Gigabyte. you simply bash on a brand because there are some faulty boards.


I am not ignorant. I don't appreciate your arrogance. I own all of these boards and have put them through there paces. I have hands on experience with this hardware and am a seasoned professional. I shared my experience and therefore my opinion after having run the boards. And others will share there opinion as well and I consider that good healthy conversation. We can learn a lot from the exchange and from one another concerning all of the hardware and I'm glad that you have had a good experience with your board and are willing to share that, but calling someone such as myself ignorant is uncalled for and I didn't like that at all.

I dare say that I am not the ignorant one in this particular case.

Edit: Just to clear something up, I have always used Gigabyte boards. I've got a closet full of them and for what I use them for I love them. And I think my UD5's are just beautiful boards. It's just that for this particular chip I feel that Asus just has the best board to support this processor. I Prefer the bios on the Asus boards much more than the Gigaboards and I don't have to jump through hoops to make the bios work the way it should.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The sabertooth its equivalent to the Formula-Z in terms of overclocking, i think.


I have heard that for some it's even better, I think Red1776 said that and I consider him the foremost expert in the area. He will also tell you that if you want to do quad-fire that the UD7 is the one due to 4 PCI-E 3.0 @ 8X. For X-Fire I would still take the Kitty or CHVFZ any day.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have heard that for some it's even better, I think Red1776 said that and I consider him the foremost expert in the area. He will also tell you that if you want to do quad-fire that the UD7 is the one due to 4 PCI-E *2.0* @ 8X. For X-Fire I would still take the Kitty or CHVFZ any day.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed it for ya


Thanks!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks!


You are most welcome









Pity we don't have PCIe 3.0 on the majority of 990FX boards, I know it's not needed but it would still be nice.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The sabertooth its equivalent to the Formula-Z in terms of overclocking, i think.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that for some it's even better, I think Red1776 said that and I consider him the foremost expert in the area. He will also tell you that if you want to do quad-fire that the UD7 is the one due to 4 PCI-E 3.0 @ 8X. For X-Fire I would still take the Kitty or CHVFZ any day.
Click to expand...

Yup, that was me. I reviewed the Saber (and used it for a while) and got the highest OC I have out of any board (including the CVH-Z) with several CPU's

It has newer tech built in and the Power delivery components are top notch. Unless I needed to go quadfire, it's the one I would choose

here is my review of the Saber and OC results

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You are most welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity we don't have PCIe 3.0 on the majority of 990FX boards, I know it's not needed but it would still be nice.


Yep, I seem to do pretty well with 2 x PCI-E 2.0 at 16x though but I think in the near future we will be wishing they were 3.0.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 5... I'm not about to use a hackalong solution that will cause me problems in the future and every other saved profile to save me maybe 5 seconds every few weeks.
> 
> It's nice, but there's little things that annoy me about it.
> 
> 1~Along the bottom, most of the things don't have pin guards around them.
> 2~The PCI-e Molex is in just the dumbest position for cable management.
> 3~The RAM/PCI-e snaps are white.
> 4~The CPU-Aux is in an insanely bad place with the CPU fan and cap on either side like that.


1 that is a huge like for me, esp on giga boards i can not fit ( nor have i seen a module that can ) a tpm mod in it
2 yes your right
3no pref
4same as 3
5 thats fine, but that is how you fix it

as to the truely black i love this board
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/
just sexy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I also hate the ASUS Sabertooth colour scheme. Why cant they just keep the colours neutral like the UD3? Or better yet. And this might make things a BIT more expensive, but I have always thought mobo manufacturers SHOULD do this to their gaming and enthusiast lines. Why not put interchangeable plastic shrouds or trims over the heatsinks and other plastic accessories with multiple colour options so that you can buy any which board and have it match your colour scheme cause a lot of us build our rigs to match a colour scheme. I mean Saberkitty is ugly camo. Crosshair is red, I prefer blue and green in my rigs. I mean really!?! Asus and MSI their "gaming" ranges are ALWAYS red! Like WTH? Any way. END RANT
> 
> Now that is a SEXY board! I would slap that in my machine ANYDAY. What is that? UD7. If I kill this Asus board I will definitely check out one of the newer revision UD5 or 7's when I need to. Giga boards have nice colour schemes these days!
> 
> I also think MSI has come a long way. Before the 790FX-GD70 came on the scene I never considered their boards any good. Then that board came along and started to cause a fuss. I had the GD-65. I know I ditched it for this ASUS board. But thinking back on it I am sure if I was just willing to work with it a bit more the GD-65 would have delivered. And the GD-80 is definately a board I would buy. DAT BLUE!


yes ud7 and you want a 1.1 if you can
for the record i like saberkittys colors and red is the in color
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Out of all the features on the Asus boards, I think I like the silly Q-connector the best. Its simple and brilliant. All motherboards should have had it standard for the past 20 years.


i hate them lol esp with quadfire/trifire they just get in the way
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I strongly disagree, i have the UD5 rev 1.1 and have had ZERO problems and i clocked my CPU to 5.2ghz once... I even run my CPU at 5ghz and 2400Mhz RAM for some time with zero problems.
> 
> The boards you revering to were indeed problem boards and the one had no LLC and the other had vrm issues or whatsoever. But saying that Asus is the best board sounds pretty ignorant to me.
> 
> Yes Asus have good boards but i think if you tried the UD5 rev 1.1 you would say the same about Gigabyte. you simply bash on a brand because there are some faulty boards.


yea.... no i DO own them, and i can hands down say the gigabyte is EXTREMELY INFERIOR in many cases, the ones that stand out the most are ram, you can not push ram as far as i did on either of my asus boards, and please note i do have a 1.1 970ud3 as well and my experiences MIRROR each other you like it great, they are not bad boards, but there is a reason extreme users ( meaning benching and ocing ) use asus. there are several other areas as well, you can not push cpu/nb nearly as far as you can not control cpu.nb llc, vrm freq, on that note cpu vrm freq. and a whole other plethora of things, best thing about asus imo is usb bios flashback,

also to note i can not go anywhere near my max ocs on gigaboards, they simply will not boot, even using slow ram, ( 1600 ) when on the sabertooth i could hit 5.55 ghz with EASE
asus also have their own faults and bad boards, but if i have a asus board that would natively support quadfire, i would switch in less then a heartbeat ( i am semi actively searching for a xpander, although it is no where near the forefront, i am first saving for a decent CNC and 3dprinter and a few other higher end tools )


----------



## robirobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You are most welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity we don't have PCIe 3.0 on the majority of 990FX boards, I know it's not needed but it would still be nice.


In fact there is only one board with PCI Gen3 and that particular feature on that board seems to be buggy. Juts look into the AMD dev forums.


----------



## repo_man

http://valid.canardpc.com/248m2w

Folding steady at 53C thanks to this big 'ol 480 radiator, lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/248m2w
> 
> Folding steady at 53C thanks to this big 'ol 480 radiator, lol.


Very nice!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I am not ignorant. I don't appreciate your arrogance. I own all of these boards and have put them through there paces. I have hands on experience with this hardware and am a seasoned professional. I shared my experience and therefore my opinion after having run the boards. And others will share there opinion as well and I consider that good healthy conversation. We can learn a lot from the exchange and from one another concerning all of the hardware and I'm glad that you have had a good experience with your board and are willing to share that, but calling someone such as myself ignorant is uncalled for and I didn't like that at all.
> 
> I dare say that I am not the ignorant one in this particular case.
> 
> Edit: Just to clear something up, I have always used Gigabyte boards. I've got a closet full of them and for what I use them for I love them. And I think my UD5's are just beautiful boards. It's just that for this particular chip I feel that Asus just has the best board to support this processor. I Prefer the bios on the Asus boards much more than the Gigaboards and I don't have to jump through hoops to make the bios work the way it should.


Okay, okay, i apologize that was a little over the edge.

But honestly, my UD5 rev 1.1 is performing flawlessly, i can run my RAM at 2400MHz, i can get the max out of my chip which is 5.2Ghz, the VRM is fine and it does not throttle down or anything.

Like i said, its the rev 1.0, 1.2 and 3.0 that were not performing like expected, especially the UD3. They have big VRM heat issues and some UIFI bios were a pain to use.

Let me ask you this, did you own the UD5 rev 1.1? and so yes, what were your troubles with it? I mean, i can do what ever i want with this board and and honestly i did not hear any complaints from people over in the Gigabyte thread that the rev 1.1 was bad.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 that is a huge like for me, esp on giga boards i can not fit ( nor have i seen a module that can ) a tpm mod in it
> 2 yes your right
> 3no pref
> 4same as 3
> 5 thats fine, but that is how you fix it
> 
> as to the truely black i love this board
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/
> just sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes ud7 and you want a 1.1 if you can
> for the record i like saberkittys colors and red is the in color
> i hate them lol esp with quadfire/trifire they just get in the way
> yea.... no i DO own them, and i can hands down say the gigabyte is EXTREMELY INFERIOR in many cases, the ones that stand out the most are ram, you can not push ram as far as i did on either of my asus boards, and please note i do have a 1.1 970ud3 as well and my experiences MIRROR each other you like it great, they are not bad boards, but there is a reason extreme users ( meaning benching and ocing ) use asus. there are several other areas as well, you can not push cpu/nb nearly as far as you can not control cpu.nb llc, vrm freq, on that note cpu vrm freq. and a whole other plethora of things, best thing about asus imo is usb bios flashback,
> 
> also to note i can not go anywhere near my max ocs on gigaboards, they simply will not boot, even using slow ram, ( 1600 ) when on the sabertooth i could hit 5.55 ghz with EASE
> asus also have their own faults and bad boards, but if i have a asus board that would natively support quadfire, i would switch in less then a heartbeat ( i am semi actively searching for a xpander, although it is no where near the forefront, i am first saving for a decent CNC and 3dprinter and a few other higher end tools )


Okay, you have the UD7 rev 1.1 right?

A while back you said you like the board and could overclock just as high as the Asus boards, you said that in the gigabyte thread.

And the UD7 can support quadfire natively.

About max overclocks, i have had my RAM set to 2400Mhz and my CPU at 5.2Gz max, both at the same time. Maybe i am lucky with this board? i don't know but i know that i can get the max out of my RAM and CPU before it overheats because my cooler cannot cope with the huge amount of heat this chip produces at those high clocks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, you have the UD7 rev 1.1 right?
> 
> A while back you said you like the board and could overclock just as high as the Asus boards, you said that in the gigabyte thread.
> 
> And the UD7 can support quadfire natively.
> 
> About max overclocks, i have had my RAM set to 2400Mhz and my CPU at 5.2Gz max, both at the same time. Maybe i am lucky with this board? i don't know but i know that i can get the max out of my RAM and CPU before it overheats because my cooler cannot cope with the huge amount of heat this chip produces at those high clocks.


This is not really quoting you mate..

just wanna ask about the copious amount of heat our chip produce.

Anybody here can confirm how does the FX 8 cores heat production compare to the 6 core intels?

I know FX produce a lot of heat but, isn't our overclocking limited by the fact that our heat ceiling is lower than those intels?

or thes FX really produce a lot more heat compared to intel using the same cooler?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is not really quoting you mate..
> 
> just wanna ask about the copious amount of heat our chip produce.
> 
> Anybody here can confirm how does the FX 8 cores heat production compare to the 6 core intels?
> 
> I know FX produce a lot of heat but, isn't our overclocking limited by the fact that our heat ceiling is lower than those intels?
> 
> or thes FX really produce a lot more heat compared to intel using the same cooler?


SB-E hexacores produce even more heat than FX octocores when both are overclocked. IB-E sips in comparison.


----------



## FoamyV

Got another question, i started testing my overclocks for a first stability test with 20 runs of IBT and got to around 4.6 @ 1.42 with IBT saying passed. Unfortunately when starting blend on prime95 a worker almost immediately stops. What could be the cause/ what could i do? Thank you.


----------



## Johan45

My gues is low V_Core or CPU_NB . What settings did you test at with IBT. Standard?? Just out of curiosity drop you multi so you're running 4.5 and test with P95 again see if you have the same results.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Got another question, i started testing my overclocks for a first stability test with 20 runs of IBT and got to around 4.6 @ 1.42 with IBT saying passed. Unfortunately when starting blend on prime95 a worker almost immediately stops. What could be the cause/ what could i do? Thank you.


Voltage. P95 will take a few more volts to keep that from failing.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My gues is low V_Core or CPU_NB . What settings did you test at with IBT. Standard?? Just out of curiosity drop you multi so you're running 4.5 and test with P95 again see if you have the same results.


Yeah IBT was at standard. CPU_NB was at 1.225 and the ram i left at 1420Mhz with 1.5 voltage. I have to push to about 1.47 to not fail in prime in the first few minutes but the temps get pretty high. At 1.42 after IBT max on core was 61 and 65 on socket.


----------



## Johan45

Like I said you may need to drop back to 4.5 to be in your comfort zone temp wise. P95 is harder on the CPU/IMC and will need a bit more voltage.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> SB-E hexacores produce even more heat than FX octocores when both are overclocked. IB-E sips in comparison.


What exactly do you mean by "sips in comparison" ?

Yeah I'm talking overclocked..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "sips in comparison" ?
> 
> Yeah I'm talking overclocked..


Uses less power by comparision i assume


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Uses less power by comparision i assume


Not really sure about that to be honest...









I assume SB-E to be a little lesser on temps than IB-E..


----------



## austinmrs

Are the Noctua NF-A14 FLX 1200RPM good for a case? (Fractal Arc Midi R2), i see they have like 115,5 m³/h (67 CFM), which isnt that much.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not really sure about that to be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume SB-E to be a little lesser on temps than IB-E..


Are you asking about peak temps or heat generation? Overclocked SB-E chips consume more power and generate more heat than any other contemporary consumer chip.

Edit: Kitguru actually has relevant info


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Are you asking about peak temps or heat generation? Overclocked SB-E chips consume more power and generate more heat than any other contemporary consumer chip.


Heat generation mate.. And you answered it









Just asking cause you know how these fanboys bash the FX for heat and power consumption. You know what I mean..









By the way, like I said this question is for those people with experience on those chips using probably the same or same type of coolers to give an apple to apple comparison









Ohh wow.. out of words!!! lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Yeah IBT was at standard. CPU_NB was at 1.225 and the ram i left at 1420Mhz with 1.5 voltage. I have to push to about 1.47 to not fail in prime in the first few minutes but the temps get pretty high. At 1.42 after IBT max on core was 61 and 65 on socket.


Everything ive been told and read with ibt should be set to high or very high for best results I can run through 20 runs of standard and it takes about four minutes...doesn't seem that would syress an overclock at all really


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Everything ive been told and read with ibt should be set to high or very high for best results I can run through 20 runs of standard and it takes about four minutes...doesn't seem that would syress an overclock at all really


Should be set to Very High or maximum.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 that is a huge like for me, esp on giga boards i can not fit ( nor have i seen a module that can ) a tpm mod in it
> 2 yes your right
> 3no pref
> 4same as 3
> 5 thats fine, but that is how you fix it
> 
> as to the truely black i love this board
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_IV_BLACK_EDITION/
> just sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes ud7 and you want a 1.1 if you can
> for the record i like saberkittys colors and red is the in color
> i hate them lol esp with quadfire/trifire they just get in the way
> yea.... no i DO own them, and i can hands down say the gigabyte is EXTREMELY INFERIOR in many cases, the ones that stand out the most are ram, you can not push ram as far as i did on either of my asus boards, and please note i do have a 1.1 970ud3 as well and my experiences MIRROR each other you like it great, they are not bad boards, but there is a reason extreme users ( meaning benching and ocing ) use asus. there are several other areas as well, you can not push cpu/nb nearly as far as you can not control cpu.nb llc, vrm freq, on that note cpu vrm freq. and a whole other plethora of things, best thing about asus imo is usb bios flashback,
> 
> also to note i can not go anywhere near my max ocs on gigaboards, they simply will not boot, even using slow ram, ( 1600 ) when on the sabertooth i could hit 5.55 ghz with EASE
> asus also have their own faults and bad boards, but if i have a asus board that would natively support quadfire, i would switch in less then a heartbeat ( i am semi actively searching for a xpander, although it is no where near the forefront, i am first saving for a decent CNC and 3dprinter and a few other higher end tools )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you have the UD7 rev 1.1 right?
> 
> A while back you said you like the board and could overclock just as high as the Asus boards, you said that in the gigabyte thread.
> 
> And the UD7 can support quadfire natively.
> 
> About max overclocks, i have had my RAM set to 2400Mhz and my CPU at 5.2Gz max, both at the same time. Maybe i am lucky with this board? i don't know but i know that i can get the max out of my RAM and CPU before it overheats because my cooler cannot cope with the huge amount of heat this chip produces at those high clocks.
Click to expand...

no rev 3.0, and for 24/7 oc it is fine, and for the record i quoted red and said on CVFZ saberkitty and UD7 he got the sameish ocs with the saberkitty getting 100mghz more,

lucky no you have extremely low expectations, as you never have owned a sabertooth or a CVFz when i bench the ud7 shows how poor it is, as i said esp in memory ocs , it does have soem strong points, IF the FSB strengths but it really does not make up for .... anything else
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is not really quoting you mate..
> 
> just wanna ask about the copious amount of heat our chip produce.
> 
> Anybody here can confirm how does the FX 8 cores heat production compare to the 6 core intels?
> 
> I know FX produce a lot of heat but, isn't our overclocking limited by the fact that our heat ceiling is lower than those intels?
> 
> or thes FX really produce a lot more heat compared to intel using the same cooler?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is not really quoting you mate..
> 
> just wanna ask about the copious amount of heat our chip produce.
> 
> Anybody here can confirm how does the FX 8 cores heat production compare to the 6 core intels?
> 
> I know FX produce a lot of heat but, isn't our overclocking limited by the fact that our heat ceiling is lower than those intels?
> 
> or thes FX really produce a lot more heat compared to intel using the same cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> SB-E hexacores produce even more heat than FX octocores when both are overclocked. IB-E sips in comparison.
Click to expand...

i disagree. i am not temp limited on my intel i am max volts before degradation but i mean i am .2v higher on my amd, so... yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My gues is low V_Core or CPU_NB . What settings did you test at with IBT. Standard?? Just out of curiosity drop you multi so you're running 4.5 and test with P95 again see if you have the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah IBT was at *standard*. CPU_NB was at 1.225 and the ram i left at 1420Mhz with 1.5 voltage. I have to push to about 1.47 to not fail in prime in the first few minutes but the temps get pretty high. At 1.42 after IBT max on core was 61 and 65 on socket.
Click to expand...

thats the reason, standards isnt a very stressful test
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Yeah IBT was at standard. CPU_NB was at 1.225 and the ram i left at 1420Mhz with 1.5 voltage. I have to push to about 1.47 to not fail in prime in the first few minutes but the temps get pretty high. At 1.42 after IBT max on core was 61 and 65 on socket.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything ive been told and read with ibt should be set to high or very high for best results I can run through 20 runs of standard and it takes about four minutes...doesn't seem that would syress an overclock at all really
Click to expand...

that depends on how much ram you have but i recommend custom with 90% memory


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i disagree. i am not temp limited on my intel i am max volts before degradation but i mean i am .2v higher on my amd, so... yea


I was actually asking if, I mean, how does the heat generation of AMD FX chips compared to Intel hexas if given the same cooler at max overclock the cooler can give or a user can achieve.. So yeah, extreme coolers like a custom loop will not limit your intel since intel has set a max TEMP of 90 degrees while AMD FX were limited to 70.

Putting it clearly, if given an H100i for example, with very good fans, while we know many user of H100 can reach 5GHz on AMD chips, and Intel can be given 4.8 or 4.9 GHz as high OC, of course Intel will have a higher Temp since the limit is 90 as I mentioned.

But what if you consider mild OCs? 4.5 for AMD as a norm, and say, 4.2 for Intel on mediocre boards?

But yeah, this clearly isn't an apple to apple comparison.







Just fanboy stuff like I mentioned.


----------



## Red1776

For the record, if Asus made a native 4 card crossfire I would be using that. However I own 3 Ud7's and all of them have performed tremendously both CPU/GPU/and ram OC's

I have loaded all of my UD7's up with quadfire, heavy CPU OC and heavy Ram OC and pushed to the limits. I really like and own two CHV-z's and have even run quad crossfire using a passive PCIE riser (it just gets a bit messy and hard to make look right. The Saberkitty Just has superior tech and the latest in caps, transducers chokes and memory topology. If I had my druthers ASUS would make a native 4 card PCIE layout. still I cannot complain about my UD7's, they really have performed wonderfully with an insane amount of demand and voltage pushed thru them ( I am speaking of the version 1.1 or better with LLC)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> For the record, i miss gurty


what did u want other day my man, giving me a free gfx card?

you know u want to haha


----------



## mus1mus

So red, what would you consider people to think that you will likely recommend the Kitty regardless of Quad-fire, Budget and looks?









Actually just wanna ask if, what revision for the Kitty to consider?


----------



## Johan45

I was doing some FSB hole testing on the CHV-z today and I can tell you that 300-380 is clear on my board/CPU http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, okay, i apologize that was a little over the edge.
> 
> But honestly, my UD5 rev 1.1 is performing flawlessly, i can run my RAM at 2400MHz, i can get the max out of my chip which is 5.2Ghz, the VRM is fine and it does not throttle down or anything.
> 
> Like i said, its the rev 1.0, 1.2 and 3.0 that were not performing like expected, especially the UD3. They have big VRM heat issues and some UIFI bios were a pain to use.
> 
> Let me ask you this, did you own the UD5 rev 1.1? and so yes, what were your troubles with it? I mean, i can do what ever i want with this board and and honestly i did not hear any complaints from people over in the Gigabyte thread that the rev 1.1 was bad.


My experience with my Giga boards was mostly bios related. All of the boards bios seem unpolished as if they were hurried to market. Certain things either don't function or you have to find workarounds to make it go. Lots of different problems with every single Gigaboard I've tried. The worst in my experience were the UD3s. I sent those back. Admittedly my 1.1 board was much better than my 1.0 but it wouldn't perform well as far bus and ram overclocking. Vrms were cool and all that but it just wouldn't overclock like the Asus boards do. The exact same hardware in my Asus boards just flies.

Now mind you this is just my own experience with the Gigaboards and my own personal opinions.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So red, what would you consider people to think that you will likely recommend the Kitty regardless of Quad-fire, Budget and looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just wanna ask if, what revision for the Kitty to consider?


well I don't have a problem with the looks, price at all. I reviewed it and if you care to have a look it will answer your question in great detail. (it's a pretty in depth review) you can do quad fire on it obviously, I am just not a fan of dual GPU cards.

now to your question Rev 2.0 

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm

*@ Gurty*

*I just missed ya buddy 







hehehe*


----------



## Johan45

The Sabertooth is a very capable board and definitely the R2. R1 and R3 have some issues of their own. Most of the major E-tailers here pulled the R3 shortly after release.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well I don't have a problem with the looks, price at all. I reviewed it and if you care to have a look it will answer your question in great detail. (it's a pretty in depth review) you can do quad fire on it obviously, I am just not a fan of dual GPU cards.
> 
> now to your question Rev 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm
> 
> @ Gurty
> I just missed ya buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe










+1

Thanks mate. I really need some tips on the kitty since there is a newer revision that claims to be sporting PCIe 3.0. And that somehow caught my attention.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well I don't have a problem with the looks, price at all. I reviewed it and if you care to have a look it will answer your question in great detail. (it's a pretty in depth review) you can do quad fire on it obviously, I am just not a fan of dual GPU cards.
> 
> now to your question Rev 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm
> 
> @ Gurty
> I just missed ya buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Thanks mate. I really need some tips on the kitty since there is a newer revision that claims to be sporting PCIe 3.0. And that somehow caught my attention.
Click to expand...

you can weigh the benefit of paying for the PCIE 3.0 now. If its very little than sure. right now it has little to no impact because of the bandwidth of 2.1 and even 1.1 for that matter.

have a look at this review done by TPU. (check out how even powerful cards fare on v1.0 and on x4 PCIE lanes.

Nvidia cards seem to be a small bit more sensitive to the 3.0 version but not a whole lot.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/23.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Thanks mate. I really need some tips on the kitty since there is a newer revision that claims to be sporting PCIe 3.0. And that somehow caught my attention.


Stay away from the R3 I've only seen a couple in the forums and they were nothing but problems. One in particular was RMA'd twice and then swapped for an R2.0 and the user was very happy with it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Thanks mate. I really need some tips on the kitty since there is a newer revision that claims to be sporting PCIe 3.0. And that somehow caught my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the R3 I've only seen a couple in the forums and they were nothing but problems. One in particular was RMA'd twice and then swapped for an R2.0 and the user was very happy with it.
Click to expand...

Hey Johan.

Did they happen to say what the problems they were having were? may be sage advice , the rev 2.0 is a real gem.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Johan.
> Did they happen to say what the problems they were having were? may be sage advice , the rev 2.0 is a real gem.


Gimme a bit I'll try and dig up the thread I remember the PCI 3 was some kind of add in any way I'll be back. I do know that Newegg and Tiger and the like were just suddenly out of stock.


----------



## Johan45

OK here's one thread http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733655&highlight=sabertooth and here's another http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=732972


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK here's one thread http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733655&highlight=sabertooth and here's another http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=732972


Sounds like it is having memory controller issues by both of those accounts. interesting

thanks for ferreting that out Johan 

+1


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sounds like it is having memory controller issues by both of those accounts. interesting
> 
> thanks for ferreting that out Johan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK here's one thread http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733655&highlight=sabertooth and here's another http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=732972


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Gimme a bit I'll try and dig up the thread I remember the PCI 3 was some kind of add in any way I'll be back. I do know that Newegg and Tiger and the like were just suddenly out of stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Stay away from the R3 I've only seen a couple in the forums and they were nothing but problems. One in particular was RMA'd twice and then swapped for an R2.0 and the user was very happy with it.


Very helpful guys..

Thanks a lot.. These will really help on my purchase decision..

Awesome


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Sounds like it is having memory controller issues by both of those accounts. interesting
> 
> thanks for ferreting that out Johan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very helpful guys..
> 
> Thanks a lot.. These will really help on my purchase decision..
> 
> Awesome


That's what we're here for, passing these things along. Nothing better than hearing someone else's experience.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is not really quoting you mate..
> 
> just wanna ask about the copious amount of heat our chip produce.
> 
> Anybody here can confirm how does the FX 8 cores heat production compare to the 6 core intels?
> 
> I know FX produce a lot of heat but, isn't our overclocking limited by the fact that our heat ceiling is lower than those intels?
> 
> or thes FX really produce a lot more heat compared to intel using the same cooler?


My CPU heat ceiling is 72c, you can look that up in AOD and see how much thermal room you have left.

As for Intel CPU's, they need a lot less voltage at higher clock speeds than the AMD FX does, so i assume they produce a lot less heat than AMD on the same cooler because more power drawl = more heat.

And its not a fully 8 core CPU, its basically an 4 core CPU and each core can be divided in 2 that's called hyper treading. You can disable cores in the Bios and make it an 4 core again without hyper treading.

So as for your answer, the FX is an fully 4 core CPU and produces more heat than the fully 6 core Intel CPU and it also need a lot more vcore to get higher clock speeds, so there you have it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> My experience with my Giga boards was mostly bios related. All of the boards bios seem unpolished as if they were hurried to market. Certain things either don't function or you have to find workarounds to make it go. Lots of different problems with every single Gigaboard I've tried. The worst in my experience were the UD3s. I sent those back. Admittedly my 1.1 board was much better than my 1.0 but it wouldn't perform well as far bus and ram overclocking. Vrms were cool and all that but it just wouldn't overclock like the Asus boards do. The exact same hardware in my Asus boards just flies.
> 
> Now mind you this is just my own experience with the Gigaboards and my own personal opinions.


Okay so its your opinion than. I owned the Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 rev 1.1 and was performing very good but the VRM were getting too hot at higher clock speeds and could not cope with this 8350 beast.

Its an well known issue of the UD3, you can look it up in the gigabyte thread and read through it and see there are lots of people having VRM heat issues.

I sold my UD3 and bought myself an UD5 rev 1.1 and never had problems again. Maybe you were doing something wrong? I mean i assume overclocking is way different on Gigabyte boards compare to Asus. For example, you have CPU PLL and pci-e PLL voltage and it can gain some stability, i can't speak for everyone but to me it gained in stability and it reduces heat a little.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> As for Intel CPU's, they need a lot less voltage at higher clock speeds than the AMD FX does, so i assume they produce a lot less heat than AMD on the same cooler because more power drawl = more heat:


I have to disagree with that I run both FX and a 4770k 4.8 on the 4770 is 1.55v and my 9370 is 1.43v. On the same colling I can run much higher clock with the FX the intel just gets too hot and my cooling can't handle it.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I have an Extreme9. It looks real nice but it's very cheaply made. Mine is sitting on the floor in a corner of the room. I'm going to try to repair it one day. It blew the vrms while trying to run an FX-8350 in it. You should have heard the loud pop it made when it blew. It took out the processor when it blew up too. Use these boards with caution.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> My asrock extreme 9 blew the vrm with the 8320 along with my ram. Nothing like the metallic burning smell of a vrm. Went to the crosshair v formula. It cools better and clocks my 8350 very well to 4.85 ghz.


These are the first reports I've heard of that happening since not a lot of people own the board. Could you tell me what voltage and clocks you were running when they blew? I definitely would like to know just how far either of you pushed the board before it happened. I definitely take your word for it happening and the reason the rig in in my sig is nicknamed the jerryrig is because it doesn't look all that nice since I have fans ziptied all over the place to keep all parts of the mobo as cool as possible sacrificing the (albeit common) red and black style it has in an attempt to run the highest clocks I can out of it. So I'd definitely like to hear more of what you guys have to say about the circumstances about your VRMs frying to avoid it myself and add more to the wealth of information we have here ( with this board in particular there is not much at all.) If I had to say is the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z board is definitely going to be superior but at the same time it cost $100 more. When it comes to electronics you get what you pay for hehe. Anyway, I would be very grateful for some follow up information.

Edit: I'd definitely like to know what the LLC was as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to disagree with that I run both FX and a 4770k 4.8 on the 4770 is 1.55v and my 9370 is 1.43v. On the same colling I can run much higher clock with the FX the intel just gets too hot and my cooling can't handle it.


hmm okay, well it depends on the CPU as well because some can get much higher clock speeds than others can. Its all about the binning but i think AMD produces more heat than Intel.


----------



## Johan45

The AMD will run with more voltage so I guess that's more heat. I guess the Intel is just more sensitive to the heat. At higher voltages once it reaches a certain temp it just gets unstable even though it's within "paramaters". I've had the FX up to 1.8 and they still kepp going as long as they're under 70


----------



## mus1mus

Indid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm okay, well it depends on the CPU as well because some can get much higher clock speeds than others can. Its all about the binning but i think AMD produces more heat than Intel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The AMD will run with more voltage so I guess that's more heat. I guess the Intel is just more sensitive to the heat. At higher voltages once it reaches a certain temp it just gets unstable even though it's within "paramaters". I've had the FX up to 1.8 and they still kepp going as long as they're under 70


I did a bit of reading on each architecture and whew, the FX is a true 8 core with 4 pipelines. That's the reason it is detected as 4 cores.. Intel on the other hand (4770k for example) is a 4 core with 4 pipelines that has hyperthreading. Thus a 4 core 8 threads.

The way hyperthreading works is that a core can carry 2 or more instructions per clock. That is due to them having more transistors per core than the FX using 22nm tech.

AMD, having 8 cores with 4 shared pipelines is having difficulty in processing simultaneous instructions as the pipelines get saturated with the instructions. Which requires a core per pipeline to be parked waiting til the other core has done processing it's instruction.

Those knowledgeable enough blamed Windows scheduler for the FX's underperformance and even did their own tweaks to show such crippling against AMD FX.

These were my interpretations of topic based on the accounts which can be seen online.

As for the heat, I think intels would produce comparable heat output to the FX due to them having more transistors that require more current. Even with lesser Voltage. Also, TIM on the haswells and Ivys were known to be crap. If you have one, delid..

One advantage of Intel though is the heat ceiling. That's 20 degrees more to the FX. Still, ivy and haswell overclockers can barely break 4.8GHz. But then again, they are still way better than the FX IPC-wise.

Correct me guys if I'm wrong..


----------



## zila

@Moonless, I was running mine at 4600MHz 1.44vcore. LLC at 25%. Ram at 1866 1.5v 9-10-9-28-38 1T. The processor was cooled by an H220. In IBT after 50 runs the chip never went over 50°C Load. NB temps also hovered around 50°C Load. Ambient temps were at ~20°C. I had a fan on the vrm heat sink at all times.

After playing BF3 for about an hour the rig went up in smoke. The resistors under vrm heat sink exploded. They actually had holes in them and the processor was dead. Thank God that's all it took out.

Edit: Oh yeah, I only had the motherboard for a month when this happened.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Indid
> 
> I did a bit of reading on each architecture and whew, the FX is a true 8 core with 4 pipelines. That's the reason it is detected as 4 cores.. Intel on the other hand (4770k for example) is a 4 core with 4 pipelines that has hyperthreading. Thus a 4 core 8 threads.
> 
> The way hyperthreading works is that a core can carry 2 or more instructions per clock. That is due to them having more transistors per core than the FX using 22nm tech.
> 
> AMD, having 8 cores with 4 shared pipelines is having difficulty in processing simultaneous instructions as the pipelines get saturated with the instructions. Which requires a core per pipeline to be parked waiting til the other core has done processing it's instruction.
> 
> Those knowledgeable enough blamed Windows scheduler for the FX's underperformance and even did their own tweaks to show such crippling against AMD FX.
> 
> These were my interpretations of topic based on the accounts which can be seen online.
> 
> As for the heat, I think intels would produce comparable heat output to the FX due to them having more transistors that require more current. Even with lesser Voltage. Also, TIM on the haswells and Ivys were known to be crap. If you have one, delid..
> 
> One advantage of Intel though is the heat ceiling. That's 20 degrees more to the FX. Still, ivy and haswell overclockers can barely break 4.8GHz. But then again, they are still way better than the FX IPC-wise.
> 
> Correct me guys if I'm wrong..


Yep that about sums it up I have only found a few benches that i can actullay compete with the 4770k UCBench just takes it out and so does HWBot prime other than that I have 1 3D bench that does better. That's Catzilla but I had to run at 5.4 vs 4.8


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay so its your opinion than. I owned the Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 rev 1.1 and was performing very good but the VRM were getting too hot at higher clock speeds and could not cope with this 8350 beast.
> 
> Its an well known issue of the UD3, you can look it up in the gigabyte thread and read through it and see there are lots of people having VRM heat issues.
> 
> I sold my UD3 and bought myself an UD5 rev 1.1 and never had problems again. Maybe you were doing something wrong? I mean i assume overclocking is way different on Gigabyte boards compare to Asus. For example, you have CPU PLL and pci-e PLL voltage and it can gain some stability, i can't speak for everyone but to me it gained in stability and it reduces heat a little.


No Hurricane....................I wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> No Hurricane....................I wasn't doing anything wrong.


OK so you mean the Giga not the CHV_Z


----------



## zila

Yup the Giga.


----------



## bmgjet

Looking at core schematics it has more then 4 pipe lines, They are quite long tho so has quite a impact on clock to clock vs intel.
What it has 4 of is floating point units and 8 integra units.

They went with only 4 float point because software should be using AVX for the float calculations. Only problem is software keeps locking it out on AMD chips since the Intel compiler only allowed AVX on intel CPUs. There is a patch you can apply to programs or you can fake the CPU String to have "genuine intel" in it then you get a nice boost in floating point.
Or if more things start off loading float point to the GPU should give a massive boost.

Lastly you got to remember these are still 32nm chips, While people are comparing them to 22nm.

Any way did a upgrade to my rig.


EK L240 kit
Can now run 1.55V and get same temps as my Antec 920 go on 1.49V
Use the EK paste so dont know if it needs to cure like my AS5 paste but ill see over the next few days. May change out the EK paste for AS5.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> @Moonless, I was running mine at 4600MHz 1.44vcore. LLC at 25%. Ram at 1866 1.5v 9-10-9-28-38 1T. The processor was cooled by an H220. In IBT after 50 runs the chip never went over 50°C Load. NB temps also hovered around 50°C Load. Ambient temps were at ~20°C. I had a fan on the vrm heat sink at all times.
> 
> After playing BF3 for about an hour the rig went up in smoke. The resistors under vrm heat sink exploded. They actually had holes in them and the processor was dead. Thank God that's all it took out.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, I only had the motherboard for a month when this happened.


Strange case man, also 1.440 vcore and getting around 50c with H220 seems a bit hot if you ask me.

I run mine at 4.8Ghz with 1.520 vcore and run my H100i in push/pull in quiet mode.. if i set them to balanced i can get 5Ghz and get temps of around 60c...

Did you monitor your temps during the game? i always have HWINFO64 running on my Logitech g19 keyboard screen so i can monitor anything i want, so if there is anything wrong i can quickly look if its the temps or something else.

I also never heard of someones rig was gone up in smoke in about an hour.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Indid
> 
> I did a bit of reading on each architecture and whew, the FX is a true 8 core with 4 pipelines. That's the reason it is detected as 4 cores.. Intel on the other hand (4770k for example) is a 4 core with 4 pipelines that has hyperthreading. Thus a 4 core 8 threads.
> 
> The way hyperthreading works is that a core can carry 2 or more instructions per clock. That is due to them having more transistors per core than the FX using 22nm tech.
> 
> AMD, having 8 cores with 4 shared pipelines is having difficulty in processing simultaneous instructions as the pipelines get saturated with the instructions. Which requires a core per pipeline to be parked waiting til the other core has done processing it's instruction.
> 
> Those knowledgeable enough blamed Windows scheduler for the FX's underperformance and even did their own tweaks to show such crippling against AMD FX.
> 
> These were my interpretations of topic based on the accounts which can be seen online.
> 
> As for the heat, I think intels would produce comparable heat output to the FX due to them having more transistors that require more current. Even with lesser Voltage. Also, TIM on the haswells and Ivys were known to be crap. If you have one, delid..
> 
> One advantage of Intel though is the heat ceiling. That's 20 degrees more to the FX. Still, ivy and haswell overclockers can barely break 4.8GHz. But then again, they are still way better than the FX IPC-wise.
> 
> Correct me guys if I'm wrong..


interesting stuff man, thnx for the post


----------



## zila

Yeah, I thought it was kinda weird too. I did monitor the temps in game. Never came above 40°C. I also tested at 5000MHz and it never went above 55°C. It really looked promising to me until that happened. I was really disappointed when that happened.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hi gen,

I have a little problem here. I recently bought myself a FX9590 vew weeks ago, and this chip was just awesome. I did 5.120ghz on just 1.54v 24/7.
But my problem now is this chip became worser than my previous FX8320 afther replacing my 2x HD7950 by 2x R9 280X. This thing now needs 1.6v for only 5.1ghz, it's even worser than average FX8350/8320. I really don't know what to do and it is really stressfull to be in this situation.

Can someone please help me out with tnis?
Thans


----------



## austinmrs

Since nobody answered me, i will ask again









What do you guys think of the Noctua nf-a14 flx? Im thinking on buy 4 of them, to put on my Arc Midi R2, and then have a H220 on the top, exhausting.

SO would be 2 Noctua on the front intake, 1 on the bottom intake, 1 on the rear exhausting and then the H220 on the top exhausting.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> These are the first reports I've heard of that happening since not a lot of people own the board. Could you tell me what voltage and clocks you were running when they blew? I definitely would like to know just how far either of you pushed the board before it happened. I definitely take your word for it happening and the reason the rig in in my sig is nicknamed the jerryrig is because it doesn't look all that nice since I have fans ziptied all over the place to keep all parts of the mobo as cool as possible sacrificing the (albeit common) red and black style it has in an attempt to run the highest clocks I can out of it. So I'd definitely like to hear more of what you guys have to say about the circumstances about your VRMs frying to avoid it myself and add more to the wealth of information we have here ( with this board in particular there is not much at all.) If I had to say is the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z board is definitely going to be superior but at the same time it cost $100 more. When it comes to electronics you get what you pay for hehe. Anyway, I would be very grateful for some follow up information.
> 
> Edit: I'd definitely like to know what the LLC was as well.


I was stress testing (aida64 not prime 95) for 4.8 ghz. Running from 1.45 to about 1.49 volts when the vrm blew. If this helps. I do believe however it was because of the crazy way llc works on this asrock board. There wasn't a whole lot of fine tuning llc. The steps in between each setting where big jumps either more or less volts depending on which way you set it up.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Since nobody answered me, i will ask again biggrin.gif
> 
> What do you guys think of the Noctua nf-a14 flx? Im thinking on buy 4 of them, to put on my Arc Midi R2, and then have a H220 on the top, exhausting.


I think youre better off asking that question in the cooling forum section.

Theyre pricey thats for sure, more than I personally would want to spend for a fan.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Since nobody answered me, i will ask again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the Noctua nf-a14 flx? Im thinking on buy 4 of them, to put on my Arc Midi R2, and then have a H220 on the top, exhausting.
> 
> SO would be 2 Noctua on the front intake, 1 on the bottom intake, 1 on the rear exhausting and then the H220 on the top exhausting.


I like the Noctua fans and have used them myself for high airflow. I replaced them with high static pressure fans to better results for fans that are going to be up against heat sink fin arrays, radiators etc.

these are excellent fans for cooling and I currently use them for this purpose. short of a Delta fan and the noise that comes with them , these are the best I have found.

The cougar has a SP of 2.68MM H20



The Coolermaster Excalibur has a SP of 3.53 mm H20

Both are quiet and have a pleasant operating tone.

Hope that input helps


----------



## austinmrs

So since its for the case, and not radiators, the NF a14 flx are good to use in my Fractal Arc Midi R2?

Then i would buy the H220 cooler to put on the top, with the 2 fans that come with it, exhausting.

Or for less, there are better fans than the a14 flx?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So since its for the case, and not radiators, the NF a14 flx are good to use in my Fractal Arc Midi R2?
> 
> Then i would buy the H220 cooler to put on the top, with the 2 fans that come with it, exhausting.
> 
> Or for less, there are better fans than the a14 flx?


Yep, very good for case fans, unfortunately the closed loops don't usually come with high SP fans (don't ask me why) so if you use one of the fans I listed in my last post you will improve the performance of the H220.

I would replace the more expensive Noctua with the Cougars. They have many lines from high SP to high flow (the black ones.

My 2 cents


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, very good for case fans, unfortunately the closed loops don't usually come with high SP fans (don't ask me why) so if you use on of the fans I listed in my last post you will improve the performance of the H220.
> 
> I would replace the more expensive Noctua with the Cougars. They have many lines from high SP to high flow (the black ones.
> 
> My 2 cents


You mean instead of the NF A14 FLX, buy some Cougars?

Also, for case fans, PWM or 3 pin ones? Since its for the case, i think i should buy 3 pin ones, and connect them all to my 5/7/12V controller.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yep, very good for case fans, unfortunately the closed loops don't usually come with high SP fans (don't ask me why) so if you use on of the fans I listed in my last post you will improve the performance of the H220.
> 
> I would replace the more expensive Noctua with the Cougars. They have many lines from high SP to high flow (the black ones.
> 
> My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean instead of the NF A14 FLX, buy some Cougars?
> 
> Also, for case fans, PWM or 3 pin ones? Since its for the case, i think i should buy 3 pin ones, and connect them all to my 5/7/12V controller.
Click to expand...

yes, I would do just that.

the Cougars also come with a 3pin 2 4 pin adapter so your options are open.

http://www.cougar-world.com/products/fans.html

The Excaliburs are a bit spendy, but well worth it for rads


----------



## austinmrs

From what i see, this fans are almost the same of the NF A14 FLX, and a LOT less expensive.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18999/fan-1192/Cougar_140mm_x_25mm_Vortex_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearing_Fan_-_Black_CFV14H.html

What you think? Should i go for this?


----------



## cpmee

For a case fan, the Lepa 70D is pretty good and cheap ($7.95) and comes with a free 5V/7V/12 3pin splitter along with the 4pin molex adapter.

Edit: oops, its 120mm and you wanted a 140mm.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> From what i see, this fans are almost the same of the NF A14 FLX, and a LOT less expensive.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18999/fan-1192/Cougar_140mm_x_25mm_Vortex_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearing_Fan_-_Black_CFV14H.html
> 
> What you think? Should i go for this?


I use them for case fans and they perform wonderfully, and 300K lifespan.

I am using them in my new build as well, so take that for whatever its worth


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I use them for case fans and they perform wonderfully, and 300K lifespan.
> I am using them in my new build as well, so take that for whatever its worth


Thats gorgeous, congrats dude!!

i think i will fgo for this then:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18999/fan-1192/Cougar_140mm_x_25mm_Vortex_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearing_Fan_-_Black_CFV14H.html

Instead of the NF A14 FLX. The the thing is, the A14 FLX only consume 1W, so i could easily connect 4 to my fractal design r2 fan controller (which only have 3 cables), using a 3 pin splitter. The max that the controller can handle is 10w, so would be like 4w if i buy 4 A14FlX.

Cant fint how much this Cougar Vortex consumes..

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18999/fan-1192/Cougar_140mm_x_25mm_Vortex_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearing_Fan_-_Black_CFV14H.html

This fan is the Cougar Vortex HDB 140mm. Is that what you are using?


----------



## zila

Red that is beautiful. I really enjoyed seeing that.


----------



## Devildog83

RED1776,, after you mentioned the Excalibur for radiators I thought I would take a look. I really like the looks and if they perform as well as they look and the specs say I will be looking into these when I install my loop for RAD fans. Frys.com has them for $15.99 which isn't really that bad to be honest.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Red that is beautiful. I really enjoyed seeing that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> RED1776,, after you mentioned the Excalibur for radiators I thought I would take a look. I really like the looks and if they perform as well as they look and the specs say I will be looking into these when I install my loop for RAD fans. Frys.com has them for $15.99 which isn't really that bad to be honest.


Thanks guys, that was last years 4x 7970 build

I am beginning assembly of the 'Holodeck 11' (4 x R290X MSI 4GB Game Edition) with 4 x D5 and 5 X rads for the AMD High Performance Project' if you care to follow along

build log can be found here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/90

@ DD yeah the Excalibur are 3.53mm H20 and really great for rad cooling.

(couple of my fav shots


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well I don't have a problem with the looks, price at all. I reviewed it and if you care to have a look it will answer your question in great detail. (it's a pretty in depth review) you can do quad fire on it obviously, I am just not a fan of dual GPU cards.
> 
> now to your question Rev 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/2.htm
> 
> @ Gurty
> I just missed ya buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Thanks mate. I really need some tips on the kitty since there is a newer revision that claims to be sporting PCIe 3.0. And that somehow caught my attention.
Click to expand...

r2.0 all the way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is not really quoting you mate..
> 
> just wanna ask about the copious amount of heat our chip produce.
> 
> Anybody here can confirm how does the FX 8 cores heat production compare to the 6 core intels?
> 
> I know FX produce a lot of heat but, isn't our overclocking limited by the fact that our heat ceiling is lower than those intels?
> 
> or thes FX really produce a lot more heat compared to intel using the same cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU heat ceiling is 72c, you can look that up in AOD and see how much thermal room you have left.
> 
> As for Intel CPU's, they need a lot less voltage at higher clock speeds than the AMD FX does, so i assume they produce a lot less heat than AMD on the same cooler because more power drawl = more heat.
> 
> And its not a fully 8 core CPU, its basically an 4 core CPU and each core can be divided in 2 that's called hyper treading. You can disable cores in the Bios and make it an 4 core again without hyper treading.
> 
> So as for your answer, the FX is an fully 4 core CPU and produces more heat than the fully 6 core Intel CPU and it also need a lot more vcore to get higher clock speeds, so there you have it
Click to expand...

i think you need read up more, fx is really a 8 core cpu, and can not have ht, as that is a intel only thing. as for the heat issue, i can go much farther with much higher volts on my amd then i can with intel


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. I know this is unrelated, but not completely. I only have 1 screen. And I wanted to know if there is an application that can display all my relevant temps, you know, CPU,GPU's etc. in the corner of my screen so I can keep an eye on them while I game. Sort of like how Heaven 4.0 shows temps of your cards in the top right hand corner while it is running. Is there an app that can do that?


----------



## cinnamoncider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I know this is unrelated, but not completely. I only have 1 screen. And I wanted to know if there is an application that can display all my relevant temps, you know, CPU,GPU's etc. in the corner of my screen so I can keep an eye on them while I game. Sort of like how Heaven 4.0 shows temps of your cards in the top right hand corner while it is running. Is there an app that can do that?


You can use MSI Afterburner or any software similar to that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I know this is unrelated, but not completely. I only have 1 screen. And I wanted to know if there is an application that can display all my relevant temps, you know, CPU,GPU's etc. in the corner of my screen so I can keep an eye on them while I game. Sort of like how Heaven 4.0 shows temps of your cards in the top right hand corner while it is running. Is there an app that can do that?


I use HWINFO64 and have an applet for my Logitech G19 screen so i can monitor my temps, voltages and anything i want basically. That is one reason i went with this keyboard.

You can also have HWINFI64 running and after you can see what temps and voltages you get but i don't think you mean that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Looking at core schematics it has more then 4 pipe lines, They are quite long tho so has quite a impact on clock to clock vs intel.
> What it has 4 of is floating point units and 8 integra units.
> 
> They went with only 4 float point because software should be using AVX for the float calculations. Only problem is software keeps locking it out on AMD chips since the Intel compiler only allowed AVX on intel CPUs. There is a patch you can apply to programs or you can fake the CPU String to have "genuine intel" in it then you get a nice boost in floating point.
> Or if more things start off loading float point to the GPU should give a massive boost.
> 
> Lastly you got to remember these are still 32nm chips, While people are comparing them to 22nm.
> 
> Any way did a upgrade to my rig.
> 
> 
> EK L240 kit
> Can now run 1.55V and get same temps as my Antec 920 go on 1.49V
> Use the EK paste so dont know if it needs to cure like my AS5 paste but ill see over the next few days. May change out the EK paste for AS5.


That AVX thingy is also one of the things that crippled AMD chips on the software side.

As for 32 vs 22 nanometer process comparison, that could go either way IMO. The real deal is the transistor count anyways. But then again, on same die size, with 22nm process, you can stuff more transistors.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Strange case man, also 1.440 vcore and getting around 50c with H220 seems a bit hot if you ask me.
> 
> I run mine at 4.8Ghz with 1.520 vcore and run my H100i in push/pull in quiet mode.. if i set them to balanced i can get 5Ghz and get temps of around 60c...
> 
> Did you monitor your temps during the game? i always have HWINFO64 running on my Logitech g19 keyboard screen so i can monitor anything i want, so if there is anything wrong i can quickly look if its the temps or something else.
> 
> I also never heard of someones rig was gone up in smoke in about an hour.


My chip was admittedly a hot runner, maybe hotter than most. Those are nice temps you got with your H100i.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> My chip was admittedly a hot runner, maybe hotter than most. Those are nice temps you got with your H100i.


Thanks by the way for coming back and telling me what happened to your chip. Hopefully that information will be useful to more people along the way. I will err on the side of caution but if I blow my VRMs then I blow my VRMs.







What really sucks is I living in a relatively high ambient temp area so this summer is gonna be a scary one for me but I'm willing to risk it cause I have a fan on my VRMs and on the back of the socket so we'll see what happens.


----------



## austinmrs

So the best version of the Sabetooth is the Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So the best version of the Sabetooth is the Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0?


Yep you want the R2.0 and not the GEN 3


----------



## mrlance

Got me some Team Vulcan DDR 3 2400mhz memory coming tomorrow, can't wait to see what these puppies will do on my sabertooth


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> My chip was admittedly a hot runner, maybe hotter than most. Those are nice temps you got with your H100i.


I guess so, what is your highest clock and at what voltage?

My CPU is not one of the best clockers because it needs a lot of volts after 4.6, 4.6 is a breeze and i can run that on almost stock volts but after that i need a lot more.

I am running it at 4.8 now and i need 1.520volts for that so its definitely not one of the best clockers but it performs just fine for me.

I have my H100i running in push/pull with the standard turbo fans that comes included with the cooler, i can run it easily at only 2 fans at balanced mode but they make an terrible noise so i ordered 2 more from Corsair.

Well actually i got them from Corsair because mines were making weird noises which later was an software problem so i have 4 fans now mounted in push/pull and now i can have it running at quiet mode and have the best of both worlds, its quiet and performs just fine for now









Also the reason i went with these fans because i could not find any other fan that has this amount of static pressure and this noise, i could have even more static pressure fans but they are even much louder.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Thanks by the way for coming back and telling me what happened to your chip. Hopefully that information will be useful to more people along the way. I will err on the side of caution but if I blow my VRMs then I blow my VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What really sucks is I living in a relatively high ambient temp area so this summer is gonna be a scary one for me but I'm willing to risk it cause I have a fan on my VRMs and on the back of the socket so we'll see what happens.


You're most welcome. I hope yours is a good one. I don't want anyone to experience what I did with that board. After closer inspection of the board I found that the vrm heatsink wasn't making full contact with the vrms in the middle which is where the damage is. The heatsink is arced in such a way that it would never have made proper contact even with a thicker thermal pad. I am going to try to make a repair to this board. I'm going to replace the burnt components and then I'm going to lap the vrm heatsink and see what happens. I might not run another FX chip in it if I do. It all hinges on whether or not the board will boot after the repair.









Edit: Moonless, the only real piece of advice that I can give you is to be very, very careful with that board. It can and will take out other major components with it IF it should decide to let loose.
I would keep a very close eye on those vrms.

Just so you know, I am not the only one that I know of that has had similar issues as I've had with the Extreme9.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> You're most welcome. I hope yours is a good one. I don't want anyone to experience what I did with that board. After closer inspection of the board I found that the vrm heatsink wasn't making full contact with the vrms in the middle which is where the damage is. The heatsink is arced in such a way that it would never have made proper contact even with a thicker thermal pad. I am going to try to make a repair to this board. I'm going to replace the burnt components and then I'm going to lap the vrm heatsink and see what happens. I might not run another FX chip in it if I do. *It all hinges on whether or not the board will boot after the repair.*


Im praying for u brother!

ps....u should do a little repair guide


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess so, what is your highest clock and at what voltage?
> 
> My CPU is not one of the best clockers because it needs a lot of volts after 4.6, 4.6 is a breeze and i can run that on almost stock volts but after that i need a lot more.
> 
> I am running it at 4.8 now and i need 1.520volts for that so its definitely not one of the best clockers but it performs just fine for me.
> 
> I have my H100i running in push/pull with the standard turbo fans that comes included with the cooler, i can run it easily at only 2 fans at balanced mode but they make an terrible noise so i ordered 2 more from Corsair.
> 
> Well actually i got them from Corsair because mines were making weird noises which later was an software problem so i have 4 fans now mounted in push/pull and now i can have it running at quiet mode and have the best of both worlds, its quiet and performs just fine for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the reason i went with these fans because i could not find any other fan that has this amount of static pressure and this noise, i could have even more static pressure fans but they are even much louder.


That's common. Almost every 8350 I've worked with so far needs a kick in the ass after about 4.7. There have been a couple of exceptions on a couple of builds though. I built one for a friend and his 8350 will do 5.0 at 1.48 volts, I didn't think that was too bad at all. With his H100i and a pair of NF-F12s he's sitting at 50°C with an ambient temp of 20°C. But the chip won't do anymore no matter how much voltage we throw at it. It is IBT and P95 stable too.

I hear ya on the fans. My H220 needs better fans too. The stock ones just don't cut it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That's common. Almost every 8350 I've worked with so far needs a kick in the ass after about 4.7. There have been a couple of exceptions on a couple of builds though. I built one for a friend and his 8350 will do 5.0 at 1.48 volts, I didn't think that was too bad at all. With his H100i and a pair of NF-F12s he's sitting at 50°C with an ambient temp of 20°C. But the chip won't do anymore no matter how much voltage we throw at it. It is IBT and P95 stable too.
> 
> I hear ya on the fans. My H220 needs better fans too. The stock ones just don't cut it.


sure it is

5ghz p95 ibt stable with a h100i sitting at 50C?

i call what a load of crap

im sure others will say the same too


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That's common. Almost every 8350 I've worked with so far needs a kick in the ass after about 4.7. There have been a couple of exceptions on a couple of builds though. I built one for a friend and his 8350 will do 5.0 at 1.48 volts, I didn't think that was too bad at all. With his H100i and a pair of NF-F12s he's sitting at 50°C with an ambient temp of 20°C. But the chip won't do anymore no matter how much voltage we throw at it. It is IBT and P95 stable too.
> 
> I hear ya on the fans. My H220 needs better fans too. The stock ones just don't cut it.


Yes i see, well i could bench mine at 5.2Ghz but it was on full blast of all of my turbine fans so its was pretty loud









Push/pull works great for me and i really don't understand why people say its better to pull or push and push/pull is not worth it.

I did several tests with my cooler and every single time push/pull works the best, because this is an very dense radiator so i need OR 2 very high static pressure fans or i need push/pull to get a decent temp at high clock speeds.

A while back i did a test with 2 other fans of mine to see if the fans would spin faster if you have them in push/pull configuration and sadly i could not film it.

What i did was mount them to my fan controller and let them spin at the max rpm and hold them in the same way as when i mount them on my rad, what i discovered was that the fan that was set in pull was actually spinning much faster because the other fan was forcing the air in to the other fan. you get it?

The other thing is that when i opened my Corsair link and set them to max rpm, the fans did not spin at the stated 2700 rpm but some spin at 2500 or some even at 2300, now when i set them up in push/pull they help each other and i saw that all fans spin at almost the same rpm at 26xx rpm.

So YES push/pull is better than or push or pull.


----------



## zila

I agree, in my experience push/pull works best.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sure it is
> 
> 5ghz p95 ibt stable with a h100i sitting at 50C?
> 
> i call what a load of crap
> 
> im sure others will say the same too


I agree! The best I can get with an 8350 on a Sabertooth R2.0 is 4.8GHz. This at 65c with a Swiftech H220 Push/Pull NF-F12's

http://valid.x86.fr/ijsaat


----------



## zila

No need to get upset fellas, the guy just has a good cool running chip and his cooler is handling it very well. Mine won't go anywhere near that. There are some good chips out there. I just don't happen to own one myself. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> With his H100i and a pair of NF-F12s he's sitting at 50°C with an ambient temp of 20°C. But the chip won't do anymore no matter how much voltage we throw at it. It is IBT and P95 stable too.


Maybe 50C is his idle or medium load temps, not his P95 small FFT temps ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> No need to get upset fellas, the guy just has a good cool running chip and his cooler is handling it very well. Mine won't go anywhere near that. There are some good chips out there. I just don't happen to own one myself. Luck of the draw I guess.


there is noway he had a stable 5ghz on under 1.50 prime and ibt 50C max

proof for your claims?

upset? whos upset lol

im stating fact that he aint doing what he say he doing


----------



## zila

50 runs of IBT on very high and then an overnight run of P95 blend. Software recorded temps in HWinfo64 never went above 50°C. He games with it and it's stable as a rock. Nice rig. I offered some bucks for that chip with mine as a swap and he wouldn't budge. But like I said before, it won't budge from there. There are better clockers out there just not as cool as his at that setting that I have seen yet.

That temp isn't gonna hold, summer is coming so ambients will climb. I'm waiting to see if it will then become unstable.

I've been around a long time, I've seen much stranger things than this. It's surprising but nothing shocking to me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 50 runs of IBT on very high and then an overnight run of P95 blend. Software recorded temps in HWinfo64 never went above 50°C. He games with it and it's stable as a rock. Nice rig. I offered some bucks for that chip with mine as a swap and he wouldn't budge. But like I said before, it won't budge from there. There are better clockers out there just not as cool as his at that setting that I have seen yet.
> 
> That temp isn't gonna hold, summer is coming so ambients will climb. I'm waiting to see if it will then become unstable.
> 
> I've been around a long time, I've seen much stranger things than this. It's surprising but nothing shocking to me.


hmmm u seem to know alot about it

have u got some screenshots?

if it was that great at 50c did he manage to get some?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 50 runs of IBT on very high and then an overnight run of P95 blend. Software recorded temps in HWinfo64 never went above 50°C. He games with it and it's stable as a rock. Nice rig. I offered some bucks for that chip with mine as a swap and he wouldn't budge. But like I said before, it won't budge from there. There are better clockers out there just not as cool as his at that setting that I have seen yet.
> 
> That temp isn't gonna hold, summer is coming so ambients will climb. I'm waiting to see if it will then become unstable.
> 
> I've been around a long time, I've seen much stranger things than this. It's surprising but nothing shocking to me.


I concur, i could run 5Ghz with it in push/pull and when i did the max FPU test of Aida64 or prime95 they both give me the same temps and that was around 55c.

After when i set the CPU/NB higher an add more volts to it, i gained way to much heat for the cooler to dissipate.

It can only cope with 5Ghz at stock CPU/NB voltage


----------



## Alastair

Thanks guys. I say that MSI has the OSD and now I got it!


----------



## zila

I was there when he was tuning it in. I have to admit I got a bit excited when he was cranking it up at stock voltage and it just whooped my chip. Mine can't even keep up when over volted. Mine runs way too hot at the same settings as his. When next I see him I'll ask him to take some snap shots of it. It is a shame though that it hit the wall at 5.0. I remember it wouldn't boot up at anything more.

I remember back in the old days of socket 939. There was a fella with an Opty 180 that just went like there was no tomorrow at total stock voltages. Everybody was on his ass to prove that chips incredible cool running high clocks.......................and then for whatever reason the chip died.









I'm sure you fellas have run into some crazy stuff before and you will again. Sometimes it's a motherboard, or graphics card or pair of ram that just goes like the wind.









Luck of the draw.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I was there when he was tuning it in. I have to admit I got a bit excited when he was cranking it up at stock voltage and it just whooped my chip. Mine can't even keep up when over volted. Mine runs way too hot at the same settings as his. When next I see him I'll ask him to take some snap shots of it. It is a shame though that it hit the wall at 5.0. I remember it wouldn't boot up at anything more.
> 
> I remember back in the old days of socket 939. There was a fella with an Opty 180 that just went like there was no tomorrow at total stock voltages. Everybody was on his ass to prove that chips incredible cool running high clocks.......................and then for whatever reason the chip died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you fellas have run into some crazy stuff before and you will again. Sometimes it's a motherboard, or graphics card or pair of ram that just goes like the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luck of the draw.


Ah so he's a fellow overclocker. how come he aint come on here if hes yer mate. surely u asked him to?


----------



## KyadCK

I made a new shiny thing.

A6-6400K.
GA-F2A88XN-WIFI.
2x2GB 1600 9-9-9-27 1T Vengeance LP.
Corsair CX430M.
CM Elite 110.

About to install everything, but the little sucker is silent.


----------



## Vencenzo

My guess is hes running IBT without avx instructions. Standard linpack for me is 1.488 for 5.0 with 53c, that's with ram at 2400mhz/cas10 and 1.25 cpu/nb LLC high. AVX is a different story. Also avx will run standard linpack if your not updated beyond SP1. AVX reqs 1.525 ultra high LLC or 1.55 high on the same chip that was stable at 1.488 without avx instructions. On a side note I find high to be more stable than ultra high at speeds above 4.9 on my chvz.


----------



## austinmrs

Can someone clarify me?

Whats the best to test if the cpu is stable?

Fx8320.

Prime95? Which settings?

IBT Avx?

Which one?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Can someone clarify me?
> 
> Whats the best to test if the cpu is stable?
> 
> Fx8320.
> 
> Prime95? Which settings?
> 
> IBT Avx?
> 
> Which one?


If you're trying to find a Stable clock, run prime 95 small fft group, it'll maximize stress on just the cpu. Run for 10 minutes, if checks out up multi and or voltage and then re run. Once you've found your stable "sweet spot" run balanced for a couple hours just to be sure the system itself is steady. Good Luck!


----------



## cpmee

Prime95 small FFTs will get you the hottest temps.

The stability of your psu under load is important too. So overclock your gpu and run msi Kombustor at the same time as prime95 small FFTs. That'll give it a workout.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ive considered Overclocking my gpu a bit but it stays under Target of 80c most of the time (with factory oc) even though i know around 100 is the max I'm a little leary of it...zotac don't have the best cooling solution but it does run like crazy for what it is...came running I think 1201 and 1500 clock respectively...


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I made a new shiny thing.
> 
> A6-6400K.
> GA-F2A88XN-WIFI.
> 2x2GB 1600 9-9-9-27 1T Vengeance LP.
> Corsair CX430M.
> CM Elite 110.
> 
> About to install everything, but the little sucker is silent.


What will you be using this for? I'm planning on building my wifey a small budget PC for general use and some photo editing and was wondering how one of those AMD chips would work in that situation.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I made a new shiny thing.
> 
> A6-6400K.
> GA-F2A88XN-WIFI.
> 2x2GB 1600 9-9-9-27 1T Vengeance LP.
> Corsair CX430M.
> CM Elite 110.
> 
> About to install everything, but the little sucker is silent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will you be using this for? I'm planning on building my wifey a small budget PC for general use and some photo editing and was wondering how one of those AMD chips would work in that situation.
Click to expand...

HTPC;


Youtube, stream from my server, low-end emulators like GC or N64, etc.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> My guess is hes running IBT without avx instructions. Standard linpack for me is 1.488 for 5.0 with 53c, that's with ram at 2400mhz/cas10 and 1.25 cpu/nb LLC high. AVX is a different story. Also avx will run standard linpack if your not updated beyond SP1. AVX reqs 1.525 ultra high LLC or 1.55 high on the same chip that was stable at 1.488 without avx instructions. On a side note I find high to be more stable than ultra high at speeds above 4.9 on my chvz.


I always found it interesting that IBT AVX requires more voltage to get stable as well. Anyone know why that is?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> My guess is hes running IBT without avx instructions. Standard linpack for me is 1.488 for 5.0 with 53c, that's with ram at 2400mhz/cas10 and 1.25 cpu/nb LLC high. AVX is a different story. Also avx will run standard linpack if your not updated beyond SP1. AVX reqs 1.525 ultra high LLC or 1.55 high on the same chip that was stable at 1.488 without avx instructions. On a side note I find high to be more stable than ultra high at speeds above 4.9 on my chvz.
> 
> 
> 
> I always found it interesting that IBT AVX requires more voltage to get stable as well. Anyone know why that is?
Click to expand...

it pushes the cpu harder


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ive considered Overclocking my gpu a bit but it stays under Target of 80c most of the time (with factory oc) even though i know around 100 is the max I'm a little leary of it...zotac don't have the best cooling solution but it does run like crazy for what it is...came running I think 1201 and 1500 clock respectively...


What card are you running?

Try Kepler Bios Tweaker.. It is fun


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Try Kepler Bios Tweaker.. It is fun


I havent done all the reading, but does it work on a GTX 650 (plain, not Ti) Kepler, and can it increase the voltage ? My GPU is definitely limited in msi afterburner by the amount of voltage I can apply to it. I have a massive 5 heatpipe cooler on it, and temps dont exceed 50C after hours in msi Kombustor.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> I havent done all the reading, but does it work on a GTX 650 (plain, not Ti) Kepler, and can it increase the voltage ? My GPU is definitely limited in msi afterburner by the amount of voltage I can apply to it. I have a massive 5 heatpipe cooler on it, and temps dont exceed 50C after hours in msi Kombustor.


Its not the voltage that limits the card, its the power target. The card starts to throttle down because of the power draw.

And yes it works for all Kepler cards, but be careful you only want the right bios of your card otherwise you end up in a bricked card.

There is an 660Ti thread and maybe they can help you there to get bios and such, i could not find a gtx 650 thread here.

Good luck


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> I havent done all the reading, but does it work on a GTX 650 (plain, not Ti) Kepler, and can it increase the voltage ? My GPU is definitely limited in msi afterburner by the amount of voltage I can apply to it. I have a massive 5 heatpipe cooler on it, and temps dont exceed 50C after hours in msi Kombustor.


The Kepler bios tweaker will work on most for voltage but not all for Power Limit.
Have you checked this thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19 It's a "hack" for MSI AB that will open up your card. If your GFX card has the right type of power control chip. Check it out see if your's is in the list then it's just a software hack instead of flashing the bios. It wouldn't work for my 770s cause ASUS uses their own power chip but most reference boards will.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> I havent done all the reading, but does it work on a GTX 650 (plain, not Ti) Kepler, and can it increase the voltage ? My GPU is definitely limited in msi afterburner by the amount of voltage I can apply to it. I have a massive 5 heatpipe cooler on it, and temps dont exceed 50C after hours in msi Kombustor.


I have my doubt's if it's a Fermi.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not the voltage that limits the card, its the power target. The card starts to throttle down because of the power draw.
> 
> And yes it works for all Kepler cards, but be careful you only want the right bios of your card otherwise you end up in a bricked card.
> 
> There is an 660Ti thread and maybe they can help you there to get bios and such, i could not find a gtx 650 thread here.
> 
> Good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The Kepler bios tweaker will work on most for voltage but not all for Power Limit.
> Have you checked this thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-ab-b-19 It's a "hack" for MSI AB that will open up your card. If your GFX card has the right type of power control chip. Check it out see if your's is in the list then it's just a software hack instead of flashing the bios. It wouldn't work for my 770s cause ASUS uses their own power chip but most reference boards will.


LLC hack doesn't work on all cards.

Power limit tweaks will help you stabilize an OC.

As to how much OC you can achieve is the question. And will require a trial and error process.

But KBT works by tweaking the voltages, power limits and clocks.


----------



## austinmrs

Thew H220x is comming out in the end of this month, or May.

The difference of performance beetween the H220 and the H220x will not be much, right?

Should i pick a H220? Or wait for the H220x?


----------



## Johan45

In the end that's up to you since there really is no information available for the 220x performance. The 220 is out and is known to perform well. We also have no Iidea of a price point for the 220x either.


----------



## austinmrs

We have ideia for the price.. Will be around 140/150$.

We dont know the fans it will bring, and we dont know about performance.. I guess i will just wait for some reviews of the H220x. If there is no difference on performance, i will just go for the H220. Then the H220x comes out, the price of the H220 will go down, i suppose


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Thew H220x is comming out in the end of this month, or May.
> 
> The difference of performance beetween the H220 and the H220x will not be much, right?
> 
> Should i pick a H220? Or wait for the H220x?


H220X is gonna be nice though. Better pump based on the MCP35X series. The block is gonna be better. Dude save yourself that buyers remorse THAT YOU KNOW WILL COME. Wait for the 220X. It's gonna be great you'll see!


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i would go with the H220X as well.

The H220 does not perform better or even worse than the Corsair H100i and it costs a lot more.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i would go with the H220X as well.
> 
> The H220 does not perform better or even worse than the Corsair H100i and it costs a lot more.


how would u know have u owned both?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how would u know have u owned both?


Well a friend bought one a couple of months ago because they claimed it was performing a lot better than the H100i, which wasn't true at all and it is even more expensive than the Corsair H100i is.
Its like 50 euro's more than the H100i depending on the retail shop obviously.

Not even the performance was less but also the pump makes an terrible irritating sound that drove him crazy so he returned it and bought the H100i again and now he is running it in push/pull same as me.

And for that kind of price you might expect a lot more from the cooler IMO


----------



## austinmrs

From very reviews ive seen, the H220 is better than the H100i.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, that is why he bought it too but the truth is the opposite.

Its not performing poorly or much less but imo 5c is an quite big difference for a cooler that cost 50 euro's more and makes more noise than the H100i.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well a friend bought one a couple of months ago because they claimed it was performing a lot better than the H100i, which wasn't true at all and it is even more expensive than the Corsair H100i is.
> Its like 50 euro's more than the H100i depending on the retail shop obviously.
> 
> Not even the performance was less but also the pump makes an terrible irritating sound that drove him crazy so he returned it and bought the H100i again and now he is running it in push/pull same as me.
> 
> And for that kind of price you might expect a lot more from the cooler IMO


whats this push/pull garbage man?

aint ya going to have a load of heat in ze middle?

isnt it a case of pull or push?

can u post some definitive results for us?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> whats this push/pull garbage man?
> 
> aint ya going to have a load of heat in ze middle?
> 
> isnt it a case of pull or push?
> 
> can u post some definitive results for us?


I'm pretty sure I saw more than one professional reviewer saying the Swiftech H220 is better than the Corsair H100i. I don't think I can just take this guys word on it. Could easily have been a wrong fan direction, or he could have had the tubes all twisted up who can really say but without more than a he said she said arguement I think the jury's out on this one haha.









edit: Here's a source that shows the H220 outperforming an H100i at idle temps to prove what I'm saying is somewhat backed.









http://www.overclockers.com/swiftech-h220-lcs-all-in-one-water-cooler-review

edit2: Even more benchmarks claiming the H220 outperforms. http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/swiftech-h220-cpu-cooler-review-and-benchmarks/

and 1 more for good measure http://www.xcpus.com/reviews/corsair-h100i-vs-the-swiftech-h220
Quote:


> Idle results show the Corsair H100i to be a few degrees above the Swiftech H220 overall. The results at idle are close enough that they are basically the same. When we look at load temps, we can't say the same thing. With temperature differences as high as 10 degrees Celsius above the H220, the Corsair H100i seems to be no match.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw more than one professional reviewer saying the Swiftech H220 is better than the Corsair H100i. I don't think I can just take this guys word on it. Could easily have been a wrong fan direction, or he could have had the tubes all twisted up who can really say but without more than a he said she said arguement I think the jury's out on this one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Here's a source that shows the H220 outperforming an H100i at idle temps to prove what I'm saying is somewhat backed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/swiftech-h220-lcs-all-in-one-water-cooler-review
> 
> edit2: Even more benchmarks claiming the H220 outperforms. http://www.techoftomorrow.com/2013/pc/swiftech-h220-cpu-cooler-review-and-benchmarks/
> 
> and 1 more for good measure http://www.xcpus.com/reviews/corsair-h100i-vs-the-swiftech-h220


this is the kind of post i was looking for









rep for adding links

thanks man


----------



## mkadi

hi everybody, does this picture looks alright? 8320 with seidon 120v cooler.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> hi everybody, does this picture looks alright? 8320 with seidon 120v cooler.


Not bad at all fella, u should be proud


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well a friend bought one a couple of months ago because they claimed it was performing a lot better than the H100i, which wasn't true at all and it is even more expensive than the Corsair H100i is.
> Its like 50 euro's more than the H100i depending on the retail shop obviously.
> 
> Not even the performance was less but also the pump makes an terrible irritating sound that drove him crazy so he returned it and bought the H100i again and now he is running it in push/pull same as me.
> 
> And for that kind of price you might expect a lot more from the cooler IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats this push/pull garbage man?
> 
> aint ya going to have a load of heat in ze middle?
> 
> isnt it a case of pull or push?
> 
> can u post some definitive results for us?
Click to expand...

... What?

Fans on one side of the rad push, ones on the other pull... It's done to increase pressure due to high fin density.

A single DOA 220 does not count as review experience. The 220 edges out the H100, though Corsair's support makes it worth it. Depends what you need more.


----------



## hurricane28

That is not what this fella says and what my friend experienced, and 10c warmer than the H220?! the graph does not show that, is that your own experience?

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/swiftech_h220_aio_review/1


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... What?
> 
> Fans on one side of the rad push, ones on the other pull... It's done to increase pressure due to high fin density.
> 
> A single DOA 220 does not count as review experience. The 220 edges out the H100, though Corsair's support makes it worth it. Depends what you need more.


Yes indeed, i get 5c difference at its best from push to push/pull because of the high density rad...

Some even say that the air does not spin faster which is obviously wrong because i did a test and saw that they spin faster... i saw it in the corsair link itself and on my fan controller.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... What?
> 
> Fans on one side of the rad push, ones on the other pull... It's done to increase pressure due to high fin density.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A single DOA 220 does not count as review experience. The 220 edges out the H100, though Corsair's support makes it worth it. Depends what you need more
> 
> 
> .


i fail to find how push/pull is better, surely pull air into the rad with the other pushing air in is gonna be just an explosion in the middle....

all of my tests with every combo one can get and the difference is minute

if im wrong then shoot me


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... What?
> 
> Fans on one side of the rad push, ones on the other pull... It's done to increase pressure due to high fin density.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A single DOA 220 does not count as review experience. The 220 edges out the H100, though Corsair's support makes it worth it. Depends what you need more
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> i fail to find how push/pull is better, surely pull air into the rad with the other pushing air in is gonna be just an explosion in the middle....
> 
> all of my tests with every combo one can get and the difference is minute
> 
> if im wrong then shoot me
Click to expand...

OK, look, It's like having one person push a heavy block while the other pulls it.

Two motors moving air in the same direction at the same speed allows the strain on each motor to be cut in half for the same effect, while creating a tunneling effect due to the tube-like conditions of rad fins. The reduced strain means that both fans can work stronger. While it does not let them exceed maximum pressure or CFM, it does limit the reduction of both that occurs when using high-density rads, or other obstacles that would make a fan work harder, like HDD cages.

Push/Pull can have the same effect at lower RPMs than both Push or Pull.

You are literally the first person I have ever seen think that two fans working in unison would be bad in any way except power consumption.









EDIT: It's also why people will use more than one pump in a loop.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, look, It's like having one person push a heavy block while the other pulls it.
> 
> Two motors moving air in the same direction at the same speed allows the strain on each motor to be cut in half for the same effect, while creating a tunneling effect due to the tube-like conditions of rad fins. The reduced strain means that both fans can work stronger. While it does not let them exceed maximum pressure or CFM, it does limit the reduction of both that occurs when using high-density fans, or other obstacles that would make a fan work harder, like HDD cages.
> 
> Push/Pull can have the same effect at lower RPMs can than both Push or Pull.
> 
> 
> 
> *You are literally the first person I have ever seen think that two fans working in unison would be bad in any way except power consumption*.


Maybe i smoked too much today, lol

if u are pushing air into the rad and then have the other pulling surely the one that is pulling is gonna have its air wasted.....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, look, It's like having one person push a heavy block while the other pulls it.
> 
> Two motors moving air in the same direction at the same speed allows the strain on each motor to be cut in half for the same effect, while creating a tunneling effect due to the tube-like conditions of rad fins. The reduced strain means that both fans can work stronger. While it does not let them exceed maximum pressure or CFM, it does limit the reduction of both that occurs when using high-density fans, or other obstacles that would make a fan work harder, like HDD cages.
> 
> Push/Pull can have the same effect at lower RPMs can than both Push or Pull.
> 
> 
> 
> *You are literally the first person I have ever seen think that two fans working in unison would be bad in any way except power consumption*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i smoked too much today, lol
> 
> if u are pushing air into the rad and then have the other pulling surely the one that is pulling is gonna have its air wasted.....
Click to expand...

Wasted how? It's pulling the air that the other fan pushed.



I literally have no idea what you're going on about.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wasted how? It's pulling the air that the other fan pushed.
> 
> 
> 
> I literally have no idea what you're going on about.


actually my setup is that, i been smoking too much









what have i been thinking about ? i must if got my wires crossed









ill coyly go back to my hole haha

but i am gonna prove theres hardly any difference to push/pull and push

i call that diagram pull/pull thats what i got confused lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> actually my setup is that, i been smoking too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what have i been thinking about ? i must if got my wires crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill coyly go back to my hole haha
> 
> but i am gonna prove theres hardly any difference to push/pull and push


With what Rad? You can prove all you want, but Push/Pull makes a larger difference in very dense (high FPI) and/or thick (50mm+) radiators. If you're using a low-FPI thin ran then it's incomparable.

The H100 is very dense by the way, it's why it works.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With what Rad? You can prove all you want, but Push/Pull makes a larger difference in very dense (high FPI) and/or thick (50mm+) radiators. It's you're using a low-FPI thin ran then it's incomparable.
> 
> The H100 is very dense by the way, it's why it works.


i call that diagram pull/pull thats what i got confused lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> With what Rad? You can prove all you want, but Push/Pull makes a larger difference in very dense (high FPI) and/or thick (50mm+) radiators. If you're using a low-FPI thin ran then it's incomparable.
> 
> The H100 is very dense by the way, it's why it works.


Yepper I did the same with my TT AIO. On the Phobya it's a lot more open so I have fans only in push it still uses 9x140s.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Maybe i smoked too much today, lol
> 
> if u are pushing air into the rad and then have the other pulling surely the one that is pulling is gonna have its air wasted.....


It's about air pressure. But the differences are minuscule in most cases. Push/pull has the greatest effect with very thick rads (I'm talking +40mm thick high fpi blocks) and/or when using slow fans with low pressure ratings.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Is there anyone that can play 24/7 BF4 on 5/5.1Ghz? If yes, what volt do you use?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Is there anyone that can play 24/7 BF4 on 5/5.1Ghz? If yes, what volt do you use?


I don't play battlefield but to be stable at 5.1 you're looking at 1.55v plus more than likely and that really depends on your CPU and cooling.


----------



## hurricane28

I made a little drawing for ya Gerty, hope you will understand a little.

Its not the best drawing but i did my best LOL


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OK, look, It's like having one person push a heavy block while the other pulls it.
> 
> Two motors moving air in the same direction at the same speed allows the strain on each motor to be cut in half for the same effect, while creating a tunneling effect due to the tube-like conditions of rad fins. The reduced strain means that both fans can work stronger. While it does not let them exceed maximum pressure or CFM, it does limit the reduction of both that occurs when using high-density rads, or other obstacles that would make a fan work harder, like HDD cages.
> 
> Push/Pull can have the same effect at lower RPMs than both Push or Pull.
> 
> You are literally the first person I have ever seen think that two fans working in unison would be bad in any way except power consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's also why people will use more than one pump in a loop.


Yes indeed, and that is why speedboats uses 2 engines instead of 1, its not that the horsepower increases but its the pulling power that is doubled.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Is there anyone that can play 24/7 BF4 on 5/5.1Ghz? If yes, what volt do you use?


It takes about 1.53 volts for my 8350 to run 5ghz on BF4. I ran 5.1 for a while, but I don't recall the volts it requred, probably 1.56 or so would be my best guess on that particular chip.

Like others have said, cooling and the chip itself will make a big difference .

As for the push/pull discussion, the h-100 I have gives great results for what it is. The push fans are 140 mm high cfm and the pull are high SP 120's .


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Is there anyone that can play 24/7 BF4 on 5/5.1Ghz? If yes, what volt do you use?


For my 8350:

4.8 = 1.488V
5.0 = 1.57V (BF4 is stable at 1.55V but i like PRIME/IBT stable better, which takes 1.57-1.6V)
5.1 = 1.602V
5.2 = 1.62V
5.5 = I have no idea. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Mine is like the same, I need 1.58 or 1.6 to be fully stable.

I can play games at lower but after a while or if i am rendering or doing stuff in Adobe premiere pro it crashes.

i am at 4.8 at 1.520V but maybe i can get lower, haven't tried yet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Thew H220x is comming out in the end of this month, or May.
> 
> The difference of performance beetween the H220 and the H220x will not be much, right?
> 
> Should i pick a H220? Or wait for the H220x?


imo wait h220x has better expandability options in the future

both have the same pump, although the new one may have a higher rpm cap ( up to 4500rpm ) atm little is known about it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is not what this fella says and what my friend experienced, and 10c warmer than the H220?! the graph does not show that, is that your own experience?
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/swiftech_h220_aio_review/1


so 1 review overtakes 3 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> EDIT: It's also why people will use more than one pump in a loop.


not true, depending on the type of way you put it in your loop,

in parallel is a poor choice (** please see below ) , although it adds flow rate (gph/lpm) if you loose a pump it can create a mini loop bypassing your main loop ( water takes the path of least resistance which in most cases, assuming pump "a" and "b" and pump "a" dies water will leave pump "b" discharge flow through pump "a" discharge and exit pump "a" intake and flow back to pump "b" intake )

** unless of course you put a one way valve ( aka a check valve ) in

in series pumps add head pressure as seen here
Source


Or here
Source


and to quote martin
Source
Quote:


> The 35X was my favorite pump over the last year due to its power, efficiency, and PWM smart/accuracy capabilities, Swiftech has once again taken something great and made it better. The 35X2 builds upon the same technology packaging two motors in one which gives the package much more pumping power range. It also allows the same amount of pumping power as one 35X at half the speed which does also provide some noise benefits at like pumping power levels over a single pump. I just found my new favorite pump or is that "Pumps"..


and if one pump dies, then you have a ( or several ) backups


----------



## KyadCK

Push/pull is a serial design... Serial pumps would simply add the ability to push through more blocks...


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is not what this fella says and what my friend experienced, and 10c warmer than the H220?! the graph does not show that, is that your own experience?
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/swiftech_h220_aio_review/1


It wasn't my own experience. It was a quote I took directly off my 3rd source of my post at the bottom of the article. I definitely take personal stake in this debate since when you own something you want to have buyers confirmation that you made the right decision. I'll also have you know that I checked your source and if the best you got is that the H100i cools 'evenly as well' as H220 then I rest my case your honor.







If you want my legitimate opinion on the matter they are both good coolers and the difference would be miniscule when you take off stock fans and slap on some aftermarket ones; however, be careful what you say when there's evidence to prove the contrary.


----------



## Devildog83

Yureeka!!! I finally got Catzilla to recognize my X-Fire set-up. Just had to start and esc. and start again. Broke 20,000

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=237940


----------



## Nisrock7863

I ultimately decided to stick to 4.4GHz for now. I'm very happy with my temps and performance as they are, and I had trouble getting 4.5GHz stable without adding a boatload more voltage. Not sure how much more of it my Evo could handle anyway. Yes, Gerty. I'm one of "those people."

In my quest to reduce socket temps I moved all of the cables out from behind my motherboard tray to aid in getting air flowing behind it. I'm now debating putting them back there to help with air flow elsewhere in the case. However, the HAF 912 doesn't have much space behind the motherboard tray, so I'm not sure if it'd help or harm. I also zipped most of them out of the way for the most part, so it'd be a minor improvement at best.

What do you guys think? I'm actually debating picking up one of Corsair's new SPEC cases eventually in part because I think that the wide space behind the motherboard tray would allow a lot of air to flow back there to feed the 80mm fan I've got. I also like the more direct front-to-back air flow design of the SPEC. The bottom fan would be less disruptive to air flow direction than the side fan on the HAF 912.

I'm also toying with the idea of facing my Hyper 212 Evo's intake fan downward, to exhaust toward the top of the case. My reasoning is two-fold. I've got a 200mm Megaflow exhaust fan up there, so it'll never choke on the CPU fan's exhaust, and turning it downward would allow the 200mm Megaflow front intake (I removed the middle drive cage, so it's got no obstructions) and 120mm Sickleflow side intake to both feed almost directly into it. I feel like it'd also help get rid of some of the warm air from my GPUs, and while that won't improve my CPU temps by any stretch, it'll help cool my entire system.

Oh, it'd also stop the Megaflow from stealing some of the CPU fan's intake before it reaches it. I know that's just poor planning on my part, but it overlaps the Evo's front end by a fair amount, so I'm sure it's grabbing some cold air up before it reaches the Evo.

Correct me if I'm wrong on any of this. Maybe these questions would be better suited to the air cooling forum, but you all have helped me tremendously, so I figured I'd post them here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I ultimately decided to stick to 4.4GHz for now. I'm very happy with my temps and performance as they are, and I had trouble getting 4.5GHz stable without adding a boatload more voltage. Not sure how much more of it my Evo could handle anyway. Yes, Gerty. I'm one of "those people."
> 
> In my quest to reduce socket temps I moved all of the cables out from behind my motherboard tray to aid in getting air flowing behind it. I'm now debating putting them back there to help with air flow elsewhere in the case. However, the HAF 912 doesn't have much space behind the motherboard tray, so I'm not sure if it'd help or harm. I also zipped most of them out of the way for the most part, so it'd be a minor improvement at best.
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm actually debating picking up one of Corsair's new SPEC cases eventually in part because I think that the wide space behind the motherboard tray would allow a lot of air to flow back there to feed the 80mm fan I've got. I also like the more direct front-to-back air flow design of the SPEC. The bottom fan would be less disruptive to air flow direction than the side fan on the HAF 912.
> 
> I'm also toying with the idea of facing my Hyper 212 Evo's intake fan downward, to exhaust toward the top of the case. My reasoning is two-fold. I've got a 200mm Megaflow exhaust fan up there, so it'll never choke on the CPU fan's exhaust, and turning it downward would allow the 200mm Megaflow front intake (I removed the middle drive cage, so it's got no obstructions) and 120mm Sickleflow side intake to both feed almost directly into it. I feel like it'd also help get rid of some of the warm air from my GPUs, and while that won't improve my CPU temps by any stretch, it'll help cool my entire system.
> 
> Oh, it'd also stop the Megaflow from stealing some of the CPU fan's intake before it reaches it. I know that's just poor planning on my part, but it overlaps the Evo's front end by a fair amount, so I'm sure it's grabbing some cold air up before it reaches the Evo.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong on any of this. Maybe these questions would be better suited to the air cooling forum, but you all have helped me tremendously, so I figured I'd post them here.


Not too sure who are you debating to.. lol









But for cooling your rig, i'd suggest nothing more but get a better cooler..

That 212 won't give you spectacular clocks for these FXs..

Edit:

for simple reasons,

A better air cooler won't cost you as much as a better case will.

That HAF you got is already a Good case.


----------



## Nisrock7863

You're right. I'm probably just overthinking this. My core temps aren't crazy high, just the socket, and that's a cheap and easy fix - cut a hole and mount the 80mm fan I've got back there already so it's getting cool, outside air.


----------



## pwnzilla61

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1151361/a/797114/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/

24/7 @1.548v. my ole 8210 did [email protected]


----------



## mrlance

Just installed my team vulcan dd3 2400 on my asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0. Went into the bios and vuala, 2400 speed is available! set it to that, and had to up the NB speed to 2400 because 2200 is no longer supported at this speed. Gonna see what happens and post my results!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Just installed my team vulcan dd3 2400 on my asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0. Went into the bios and vuala, 2400 speed is available! set it to that, and had to up the NB speed to 2400 because 2200 is no longer supported at this speed. Gonna see what happens and post my results!


Well While you talk about getting your RAM! Look what was waiting for me on my bed today!

Yip another 2133 CL11 kit. It got a little beat up in transit but they are all good! These are V3.24 so that means they are Micron IC's. They are different from my original kit which are v4.21 which are Samsung IC's. Now I know my Sammie was happy running 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T. I hope these Micron's can match it! I have downclocked them to 2000MHz for the time being until I rebuild my loop and do all my overclocking again!

Old Sammy based kit.

New Micron based kit.


RAM ADDICT


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> . *Yes, Gerty. I'm one of "those people*."
> .


Im not sure what u mean by this and im pretty sure i not seen u before


----------



## hurricane28

Did you see my drawing gerty? i made it specially for you


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well While you talk about getting your RAM! Look what was waiting for me on my bed today!
> 
> Yip another 2133 CL11 kit. It got a little beat up in transit but they are all good! These are V3.24 so that means they are Micron IC's. They are different from my original kit which are v4.21 which are Samsung IC's. Now I know my Sammie was happy running 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T. I hope these Micron's can match it! I have downclocked them to 2000MHz for the time being until I rebuild my loop and do all my overclocking again!
> 
> Old Sammy based kit.
> 
> New Micron based kit.
> 
> 
> RAM ADDICT


Seems a nice kit you got there man, good luck with it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well While you talk about getting your RAM! Look what was waiting for me on my bed today!
> 
> Yip another 2133 CL11 kit. It got a little beat up in transit but they are all good! These are V3.24 so that means they are Micron IC's. They are different from my original kit which are v4.21 which are Samsung IC's. Now I know my Sammie was happy running 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T. I hope these Micron's can match it! I have downclocked them to 2000MHz for the time being until I rebuild my loop and do all my overclocking again!
> 
> Old Sammy based kit.
> 
> New Micron based kit.
> 
> 
> RAM ADDICT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a nice kit you got there man, good luck with it
Click to expand...

See I have been running 4GB x 2 for a while and I have been ok with that. But BF4 always seemed to stutter a lot for me at ultra (no AA) settings at 1080P and it was annoying me. I saw that my PC was paging stuff to the HDD causeing my whole system to lag. Did some research and apparently BF 4 can use up to 10GB's of RAM at 1080 Ultra. So I decided upgrade time. Now I was stuck between 2 x 8GB or another 2 x 4GB to add to the 8 that I already have. I went the cheapest option. So yeah. I was hoping I would get matching kits (IC's). But alas it was not to be. But I hope the new kit plays well with the older kit!









On a side note. You guys seen those Vengeance Extreme kits?







3000MHz CL14 at 1.65v. Wouldn't mind me some of that. But it might cause FX's IMC to explode from the awesomness!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

on the topic of ram I've seen some talk of ramdisk....how much RAM would you guys recommend to do this...how exactly is it done?....and how much improvement would it make with this 8320 and an 840 evo ssd?


----------



## austinmrs

I will buy Sabertooth.

Someone can recommend me like a Ram kit, and a Graphics Cards, that match with the board?

Didndt wanted to buy MSI R9 270, brown and red dont match that well xD


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well While you talk about getting your RAM! Look what was waiting for me on my bed today!
> 
> Yip another 2133 CL11 kit. It got a little beat up in transit but they are all good! These are V3.24 so that means they are Micron IC's. They are different from my original kit which are v4.21 which are Samsung IC's. Now I know my Sammie was happy running 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T. I hope these Micron's can match it! I have downclocked them to 2000MHz for the time being until I rebuild my loop and do all my overclocking again!
> 
> Old Sammy based kit.
> 
> New Micron based kit.
> 
> 
> RAM ADDICT


Well Played sir, well played! Good news is I plugged it into my sabertooth board, and in the bios I was able to set it to 2400mhz, yay! the only thing is the NB needs to be cranked up from 2200 because of the higher ram speed, that's what I call a fast problem to have, lol. My next venture is to downclock it to 2133, and up the FSB to 2400 so I can lower the multiplier, that should be pretty sweet


----------



## mus1mus

Hey guys, can someone tell me what are the symptoms of a dead CPU or mobo?

The thing just went out of me after putting the pieces together off some cleaning.

Booted just fine, lowered my clocks for a warm up run. Screen froze, not booting back..

Any thoughts?

I tried putting the components back again.

Powered it up, no boot, no beeps, fans spinning, cooler is warming up..

Is it the mobo or the CPU? Hopefully not both


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone tell me what are the symptoms of a dead CPU or mobo?
> 
> The thing just went out of me after putting the pieces together off some cleaning.
> 
> Booted just fine, lowered my clocks for a warm up run. Screen froze, not booting back..
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I tried putting the components back again.
> 
> Powered it up, no boot, no beeps, fans spinning, cooler is warming up..
> 
> Is it the mobo or the CPU? Hopefully not both


PSU?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> PSU?


Check the pins on the bottom of cpu, maybe a bent one could cause that, happened to me before and freaked me out!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone tell me what are the symptoms of a dead CPU or mobo?
> 
> The thing just went out of me after putting the pieces together off some cleaning.
> 
> Booted just fine, lowered my clocks for a warm up run. Screen froze, not booting back..
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I tried putting the components back again.
> 
> Powered it up, no boot, no beeps, fans spinning, cooler is warming up..
> 
> Is it the mobo or the CPU? Hopefully not both


That sucks man hopefully you get it sorted in short order I've had the same thing happen years ago in my case it was a filthy magnet during transport...took hard drive and motherboard..somehow my processor survived...hard to kill a pentium 2 I guess...the magnet was from a custom transit stand designed to hold it on steel beams


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> PSU?


Fans spinning. Was running Aida at 4.5 with stock volts when screen froze.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Check the pins on the bottom of cpu, maybe a bent one could cause that, happened to me before and freaked me out!


Nothing unusual. Was even looking for burn marks. Nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> That sucks man hopefully you get it sorted in short order I've had the same thing happen years ago in my case it was a filthy magnet during transport...took hard drive and motherboard..somehow my processor survived...hard to kill a pentium 2 I guess...the magnet was from a custom transit stand designed to hold it on steel beams


Yeah, hopefully just the mobo since I really would replace this ud3 r3 anyway..

Hard when you don't have spare components


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fans spinning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Was running Aida at 4.5 with stock volts when screen froze.
> Nothing unusual. Was even looking for burn marks. Nothing.
> Yeah, hopefully just the mobo since I really would replace this ud3 r3 anyway..
> 
> Hard when you don't have spare components


Have ya tried resetting cmos

ive had things like this happening to me when i was seeing how far i could push it

Edit: 1 other thing to check is the power button connectors plugged in right u may of pulled d something out when cleaning


----------



## IDEK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone tell me what are the symptoms of a dead CPU or mobo?
> 
> The thing just went out of me after putting the pieces together off some cleaning.
> 
> Booted just fine, lowered my clocks for a warm up run. Screen froze, not booting back..
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I tried putting the components back again.
> 
> Powered it up, no boot, no beeps, fans spinning, cooler is warming up..
> 
> Is it the mobo or the CPU? Hopefully not both


Could be your RAM. How many DIMMs are you using ATM? If you're using more than one, use one, than the other, etc. If that doesn't work ttry other sticks it you've got them laying around.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> The thing just went out of me after putting the pieces together off some cleaning.
> 
> Booted just fine, lowered my clocks for a warm up run. Screen froze, not booting back..
> 
> Any thoughts?


How did you clean it ? Its very easy to knock off surface mount components with a vacuum or high air pressure. I always use a paint brush to dust the mobo.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> How did you clean it ? Its very easy to *knock off surface mount components with a vacuum* or high air pressure. I always use a paint brush to dust the mobo.


How is it easy to knock off mounts with air pressure or vac lol.....commercial computer cleaners use vacs and air cans with no damage whatsoever


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone tell me what are the symptoms of a dead CPU or mobo?
> 
> The thing just went out of me after putting the pieces together off some cleaning.
> 
> Booted just fine, lowered my clocks for a warm up run. Screen froze, not booting back..
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I tried putting the components back again.
> 
> Powered it up, no boot, no beeps, fans spinning, cooler is warming up..
> 
> Is it the mobo or the CPU? Hopefully not both


What did u try to put back? If the cpu is gettiing warm, there is power to it. Not PSU problem, do you have a speaker installed? If so then no beeps with no ram installed means MB.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Alright gens, i just got 4 new FX9590's, so i'm going to check whish one is the best to keep it. So far i testes one of these chip, so should i keep it or send it back?

Results FX9590 number 1 (clockspeed and minimum volt needed to be stable for 24/7):

4.8Ghz - 1.44v
5.0Ghz - 1.488v
5.1Ghz - 1.57v
5.15ghz - 1.636v
5.2Ghz - 1.65v+

This chip can pass Cinebench and 3dmark on 5.2Ghz with just 1.53v, but for 24/7 stable it needs 1,65v
Should u keep this chip or send it back?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Alright gens, i just got 4 new FX9590's, so i'm going to check whish one is the best to keep it. So far i testes one of these chip, so should i keep it or send it back?
> 
> Results FX9590 number 1 (clockspeed and minimum volt needed to be stable for 24/7):
> 
> 4.8Ghz - 1.44v
> 5.0Ghz - 1.488v
> 5.1Ghz - 1.57v
> 5.15ghz - 1.636v
> 5.2Ghz - 1.65v+
> 
> This chip can pass Cinebench and 3dmark on 5.2Ghz with just 1.53v, but for 24/7 stable it needs 1,65v
> Should u keep this chip or send it back?


You just got 4?!?!? Mind sending 1 my way?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> What did u try to put back? If the cpu is gettiing warm, there is power to it. Not PSU problem, do you have a speaker installed? If so then no beeps with no ram installed means MB.


No beeps whatsoever when pulling ram sticks and GPU.

VRMs were getting warm, so is the nb and sb. I noticed the CPU and GPU fans not at the speeds they usually were though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> How is it easy to knock off mounts with air pressure or vac lol.....commercial computer cleaners use vacs and air cans with no damage whatsoever


Yeah, I don't think vacuum pumps can knock these smd components unless they were scraped off purposely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> How did you clean it ? Its very easy to knock off surface mount components with a vacuum or high air pressure. I always use a paint brush to dust the mobo.


Used brush and isopropyl alcohol to knock the dirt off. I suspect less of these since I got it running for about half an hour after assembling the components back normally.

Downclocked to give the TIM some time to settle. Screen froze while running AIDA for 10 min.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Have ya tried resetting cmos
> 
> ive had things like this happening to me when i was seeing how far i could push it
> 
> Edit: 1 other thing to check is the power button connectors plugged in right u may of pulled d something out when cleaning


I have tried pulling it apart one more time to investigate. Nothing unusual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDEK*
> 
> Could be your RAM. How many DIMMs are you using ATM? If you're using more than one, use one, than the other, etc. If that doesn't work ttry other sticks it you've got them laying around.


2 dimms, 8 GB kit.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Alright gens, i just got 4 new FX9590's, so i'm going to check whish one is the best to keep it. So far i testes one of these chip, so should i keep it or send it back?
> 
> Results FX9590 number 1 (clockspeed and minimum volt needed to be stable for 24/7):
> 
> 4.8Ghz - 1.44v
> 5.0Ghz - 1.488v
> 5.1Ghz - 1.57v
> 5.15ghz - 1.636v
> 5.2Ghz - 1.65v+
> 
> This chip can pass Cinebench and 3dmark on 5.2Ghz with just 1.53v, but for 24/7 stable it needs 1,65v
> Should u keep this chip or send it back?
> 
> 
> 
> You just got 4?!?!? Mind sending 1 my way?
Click to expand...

Ditto lol


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Alright gens, i just got 4 new FX9590's, so i'm going to check whish one is the best to keep it. So far i testes one of these chip, so should i keep it or send it back?
> 
> Results FX9590 number 1 (clockspeed and minimum volt needed to be stable for 24/7):
> 
> 4.8Ghz - 1.44v
> 5.0Ghz - 1.488v
> 5.1Ghz - 1.57v
> 5.15ghz - 1.636v
> 5.2Ghz - 1.65v+
> 
> This chip can pass Cinebench and 3dmark on 5.2Ghz with just 1.53v, but for 24/7 stable it needs 1,65v
> Should u keep this chip or send it back?


Do you need all 4, or are you just cherry picking the best one ?
Quote:


> Yeah, I don't think vacuum pumps can knock these smd components unless they were scraped off purposely.


The soldering can be minimal sometimes. The soft brush method is also more effective for getting the dust.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Just installed my team vulcan dd3 2400 on my asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0. Went into the bios and vuala, 2400 speed is available! set it to that, and had to up the NB speed to 2400 because 2200 is no longer supported at this speed. Gonna see what happens and post my results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well While you talk about getting your RAM! Look what was waiting for me on my bed today!
> 
> Yip another 2133 CL11 kit. It got a little beat up in transit but they are all good! These are V3.24 so that means they are Micron IC's. They are different from my original kit which are v4.21 which are Samsung IC's. Now I know my Sammie was happy running 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T. I hope these Micron's can match it! I have downclocked them to 2000MHz for the time being until I rebuild my loop and do all my overclocking again!
> 
> Old Sammy based kit.
> 
> New Micron based kit.
> 
> *RAM ADDICT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Oh please, I have 3 rigs with 32GB in them, as well as a laptop that also has 32GB. I have a total of 144GB of DDR3 in use throughout the house.

Get on my level.









(Good luck OCing it.)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh please, I have 3 rigs with 32GB in them, as well as a laptop that also has 32GB. I have a total of 144GB of DDR3 in use throughout the house.
> 
> Get on my level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Good luck OCing it.)


Got 6 Video Editing PCs with 32 GB each and 60 more workstations with 16 GBs at my disposal. Will those count?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh please, I have 3 rigs with 32GB in them, as well as a laptop that also has 32GB. I have a total of 144GB of DDR3 in use throughout the house.
> 
> Get on my level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Good luck OCing it.)
> 
> 
> 
> Got 6 Video Editing PCs with 32 GB each and 60 more workstations with 16 GBs at my disposal. Will those count?
Click to expand...

Only if I get to count the datacenter I have access to. I actually own all of mine, and they are not part of a business.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Only if I get to count the datacenter I have access to. I actually own all of mine, and they are not part of a business.


LOL.

Yeah, t'was a joke.
















Were you able to OC your 32GB RAMs with FX?


----------



## GuestVeea

im not sure if anyone can help me with this, but I'm having some trouble with my FX-8350. At a standard clock, paired with an R9 280x it performs terribly on most games. i've tried several overclocks, but always end up blue screening it or freezing it. I was wondering if anyone knew what I should do? i've tried overclocking Northbridge and HT bus, but I always Crash it. I also need some help with voltage. If anyone knows how to help me or where to find the information, that would be great.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> im not sure if anyone can help me with this, but I'm having some trouble with my FX-8350. At a standard clock, paired with an R9 280x it performs terribly on most games. i've tried several overclocks, but always end up blue screening it or freezing it. I was wondering if anyone knew what I should do? i've tried overclocking Northbridge and HT bus, but I always Crash it. I also need some help with voltage. If anyone knows how to help me or where to find the information, that would be great.


It would be a big help to have your rig's specs in your signature


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would be a big help to have your rig's specs in your signature


Right, Sorry.

FX-8350
ASrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
XFX R9 280x
8gb Radeon Entertainment Series DDR3
Corsair H100i
750w PSU
64gb SSD
500gb HDD
Corsair Obsidian 750d


----------



## mus1mus

Guys will be buying a replacement motherboard for my UD3 r3.

This is already asked but I'll ask one more time.

UD7 rev 1.0 or Saberkitty R2 ?

Looks no object, priced the same, 2 GPUs at most. Just want the most stable OC and voltages.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> im not sure if anyone can help me with this, but I'm having some trouble with my FX-8350. At a standard clock, paired with an R9 280x it performs terribly on most games. i've tried several overclocks, but always end up blue screening it or freezing it. I was wondering if anyone knew what I should do? i've tried overclocking Northbridge and HT bus, but I always Crash it. I also need some help with voltage. If anyone knows how to help me or where to find the information, that would be great.


Bring the CPU back to stock and see if it will crash your games.

Then start OC'ing again while testing for stability at each clock you get. Gradual increments should be a good idea.

Edit, didn't saw you stated standard clock. Clean install of drivers, OS, and Games?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys will be buying a replacement motherboard for my UD3 r3.
> 
> This is already asked but I'll ask one more time.
> 
> UD7 rev 1.0 or Saberkitty R2 ?
> 
> Looks no object, priced the same, 2 GPUs at most. Just want the most stable OC and voltages.


saberkitty.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bring the CPU back to stock and see if it will crash your games.
> 
> Then start OC'ing again while testing for stability at each clock you get. Gradual increments should be a good idea.
> 
> Edit, didn't saw you stated standard clock. Clean install of drivers, OS, and Games?


Okay, I did some clocking with stress tests on Prime 95. What I came out with was 4.6GHz CPU and 1.4125 volts. I have the Northbridge at 2600MHz at 1.35 Volts. The HT Bus Is at 2600MHZ. Is this safe? The temperatures never got above 47c during the 10min Prim95 session


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> Fans spinning. Was running Aida at 4.5 with stock volts when screen froze.
Click to expand...

that does not mean it isnt psu that means 12v line is ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys will be buying a replacement motherboard for my UD3 r3.
> 
> This is already asked but I'll ask one more time.
> 
> UD7 rev 1.0 or Saberkitty R2 ?
> 
> Looks no object, priced the same, 2 GPUs at most. Just want the most stable OC and voltages.


why rev 1 and not 1.1 ? either would be fine, i personally would go saberkitty, but you are used to giga so up to you

@GuestVeea are you sure your stable ( yes even at stock )


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that does not mean it isnt psu that means 12v line is ok


That is possible. Yes. But I don't have any spare to play with to conclude on the PSU. And a multimeter could help. Which I also happen not to have ATM

I'm going to get a Mobo and a processor by the way.
Quote:


> why rev 1 and not 1.1 ? either would be fine, i personally would go saberkitty, but you are used to giga so up to you


rev 1 is the available for the UD7 on the store I'm going to buy from. And as described, same price as the kitty.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that does not mean it isnt psu that means 12v line is ok
> 
> That is possible. Yes. But I don't have any spare to play with to conclude on the PSU. And a multimeter could help. Which I also happen not to have ATM
> 
> I'm going to get a Mobo and a processor by the way.
> 
> why rev 1 and not 1.1 ? either would be fine, i personally would go saberkitty, but you are used to giga so up to you
> 
> 
> 
> rev 1 is the available for the UD7 on the store I'm going to buy from. And as described, same price as the kitty.
> 
> @GuestVeea are you sure your stable ( yes even at stock )
Click to expand...

Rev 1 has no LLC. Not a good idea.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Rev 1 has no LLC. Not a good idea.


Glad to hear that mate.

Going straight for a Kitty.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Just installed my team vulcan dd3 2400 on my asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0. Went into the bios and vuala, 2400 speed is available! set it to that, and had to up the NB speed to 2400 because 2200 is no longer supported at this speed. Gonna see what happens and post my results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well While you talk about getting your RAM! Look what was waiting for me on my bed today!
> 
> Yip another 2133 CL11 kit. It got a little beat up in transit but they are all good! These are V3.24 so that means they are Micron IC's. They are different from my original kit which are v4.21 which are Samsung IC's. Now I know my Sammie was happy running 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T. I hope these Micron's can match it! I have downclocked them to 2000MHz for the time being until I rebuild my loop and do all my overclocking again!
> 
> Old Sammy based kit.
> 
> New Micron based kit.
> 
> *RAM ADDICT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please, I have 3 rigs with 32GB in them, as well as a laptop that also has 32GB. I have a total of 144GB of DDR3 in use throughout the house.
> 
> Get on my level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Good luck OCing it.)
Click to expand...

Still addicted. Just can't afford crazy amounts of the stuff. I personally have 4x4GB Vengeance 1600 cl9 and my 2133 cl11 kits. But my friend is loaning that in his rig ATM. In total in the whole house I think we have 24.5GB of RAM.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Still addicted. Just can't afford crazy amounts of the stuff. I personally have 4x4GB Vengeance 1600 cl9 and my 2133 cl11 kits. But my friend is loaning that in his rig ATM. In total in the whole house I think we have 24.5GB of RAM.


I paid a little over $600 for all of it over time. One of the 32GB kits, the one in my rig actually, was $100.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Still addicted. Just can't afford crazy amounts of the stuff. I personally have 4x4GB Vengeance 1600 cl9 and my 2133 cl11 kits. But my friend is loaning that in his rig ATM. In total in the whole house I think we have 24.5GB of RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid a little over $600 for all of it over time. One of the 32GB kits, the one in my rig actually, was $100.
Click to expand...

Wow you lucky beast! Both my 8GB 2133 kits cost R1500. If you take the current exchange rate into account that translates to about $150. And my 8Gb 1600 kits probably cost R800-R1000 each. $80-100. Unfortunately South Africa does have rather high prices. FX-9590 is still around R13000 here. So yeah do the math. At least I got both my FX chips for what I feel was a reasonable price. R2200 for my 8320 and around 2500 for my 8350. Prices have unfortunately hiked lately. 8350 now is over 3 grand here. SIGH...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow you lucky beast! Both my 8GB 2133 kits cost R1500. If you take the current exchange rate into account that translates to about $150. And my 8Gb 1600 kits probably cost R800-R1000 each. $80-100. Unfortunately South Africa does have rather high prices. FX-9590 is still around R13000 here. So yeah do the math. At least I got both my FX chips for what I feel was a reasonable price. R2200 for my 8320 and around 2500 for my 8350. Prices have unfortunately hiked lately. 8350 now is over 3 grand here. SIGH...


Too bad..

I used to think local prices here in the Philippines were too Overpriced BS. Guess it depends on the components.

Locally though, prices here seems to react faster when international (speaking of US$) exchange rate go high. And pretty darn slow when US$ sinks. Same as when prices drop. Could take almost a couple of months to reflect here. But if they do increase, oh hell yeah!!! could take minutes!!!


----------



## Nisrock7863

I've hit a bit of a snag...I'm still at 4.4GHz, haven't changed a thing, but had a weird lock up while playing some Dishonored. Following said lockup, I rebooted and started tinkering with IBT AVX. I'd previously run it at 4.4GHz with the same voltage at the same settings (very high) for 20 passes with no problems. It failed within two passes and speed results that were lower than I'd previously seen. I upped voltages three or four times trying to find stability before I had a lightbulb moment and shut the computer all the way down, then fired it back up again. It passed twenty times with no issues, and with speeds that were more in line with where they should be.

I decided to do a little experiment. I'd read (I believe in this thread, actually) that running IBT AVX or Prime95 with Unigine Heaven at the same time will heavily stress the power supply and check its stability, so I did just that. Within five minutes the machine locked up again. Heaven has never given me any trouble before. I've run it for hours with the settings I'm currently running my GPUs at with no hickups. I've also run IBT AVX for extended periods of time with no problems.

What are the odds that my power supply is choking, or defective? It's a Corsair CX750, running an FX 8320 OC'ed to 4.4GHz at 1.356v on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 motherboard. My GPUs are two MSI GTX 660s with just a 200MHz bump to memory. My hard drives are an 256GB Samsung Pro SSD and a 7200RPM WD Blue 1TB HDD, and the only other draw (fans aside) is a DVD drive that never sees any use. According to the calculator I used I'm well within the voltage level provided by this power supply. It's only a few months old, but I'd previously noticed that it made an odd squeaking sound that got louder under heavy load. Maybe I need to RMA it.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I've hit a bit of a snag...I'm still at 4.4GHz, haven't changed a thing, but had a weird lock up while playing some Dishonored. Following said lockup, I rebooted and started tinkering with IBT AVX. I'd previously run it at 4.4GHz with the same voltage at the same settings (very high) for 20 passes with no problems. It failed within two passes and speed results that were lower than I'd previously seen. I upped voltages three or four times trying to find stability before I had a lightbulb moment and shut the computer all the way down, then fired it back up again. It passed twenty times with no issues, and with speeds that were more in line with where they should be.
> 
> I decided to do a little experiment. I'd read (I believe in this thread, actually) that running IBT AVX or Prime95 with Unigine Heaven at the same time will heavily stress the power supply and check its stability, so I did just that. Within five minutes the machine locked up again. Heaven has never given me any trouble before. I've run it for hours with the settings I'm currently running my GPUs at with no hickups. I've also run IBT AVX for extended periods of time with no problems.
> 
> What are the odds that my power supply is choking, or defective? It's a Corsair CX750, running an FX 8320 OC'ed to 4.4GHz at 1.356v on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 motherboard. My GPUs are two MSI GTX 660s with just a 200MHz bump to memory. My hard drives are an 256GB Samsung Pro SSD and a 7200RPM WD Blue 1TB HDD, and the only other draw (fans aside) is a DVD drive that never sees any use. According to the calculator I used I'm well within the voltage level provided by this power supply. It's only a few months old, but I'd previously noticed that it made an odd squeaking sound that got louder under heavy load. Maybe I need to RMA it.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Well if IBT and Heaven being ran together causes a lock up, it's the PSU. The noise could be a CAP or Transformer inside going bad.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I've hit a bit of a snag...I'm still at 4.4GHz, haven't changed a thing, but had a weird lock up while playing some Dishonored. Following said lockup, I rebooted and started tinkering with IBT AVX. I'd previously run it at 4.4GHz with the same voltage at the same settings (very high) for 20 passes with no problems. It failed within two passes and speed results that were lower than I'd previously seen. I upped voltages three or four times trying to find stability before I had a lightbulb moment and shut the computer all the way down, then fired it back up again. It passed twenty times with no issues, and with speeds that were more in line with where they should be.
> 
> I decided to do a little experiment. I'd read (I believe in this thread, actually) that running IBT AVX or Prime95 with Unigine Heaven at the same time will heavily stress the power supply and check its stability, so I did just that. Within five minutes the machine locked up again. Heaven has never given me any trouble before. I've run it for hours with the settings I'm currently running my GPUs at with no hickups. I've also run IBT AVX for extended periods of time with no problems.
> 
> What are the odds that my power supply is choking, or defective? It's a Corsair CX750, running an FX 8320 OC'ed to 4.4GHz at 1.356v on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 motherboard. My GPUs are two MSI GTX 660s with just a 200MHz bump to memory. My hard drives are an 256GB Samsung Pro SSD and a 7200RPM WD Blue 1TB HDD, and the only other draw (fans aside) is a DVD drive that never sees any use. According to the calculator I used I'm well within the voltage level provided by this power supply. It's only a few months old, but I'd previously noticed that it made an odd squeaking sound that got louder under heavy load. Maybe I need to RMA it.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


You are not within the *voltage* level of the PSU. I should point out that the bold item should be changed to POWER.









What calculator did you use? I should also point out that you should never base your calculations from stock values. you have overclocked your CPU by 26% that should also increase it's power draw (CPU Alone) by 26%. Add in a bump in the Voltage, your Power Draw (for CPU) goes further. Same as with your GPU. So I reckon you are way above 30% of power in terms of increase to consider.

The sound you hear could be coil whine. Or fan noise. Note that PSU ramp up their fan speed according to loading as loading is directly responsible for it heating up.

SSDs, HDDs, DVD Drives, Memory, and Motherboard Power draw could be neglected individually but sum them up and you have something.

You can check your power draw from the wall socket to confirm if your PSU rating is not enough for your rig though. If it pulls more or within -15% of 750 Watts, you need to buy a higher rated one.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> How is it easy to knock off mounts with air pressure or vac lol.....commercial computer cleaners use vacs and air cans with no damage whatsoever


You don't need to make excuses we all know what you use the vac for


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You don't need to make excuses *we all know what you use the vac for*


HaHa stranger who r u again?......

i cant do any thing like that im afraid its my meds they stolen my libido


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I've hit a bit of a snag...I'm still at 4.4GHz, haven't changed a thing, but had a weird lock up while playing some Dishonored. Following said lockup, I rebooted and started tinkering with IBT AVX. I'd previously run it at 4.4GHz with the same voltage at the same settings (very high) for 20 passes with no problems. It failed within two passes and speed results that were lower than I'd previously seen. I upped voltages three or four times trying to find stability before I had a lightbulb moment and shut the computer all the way down, then fired it back up again. It passed twenty times with no issues, and with speeds that were more in line with where they should be.
> 
> I decided to do a little experiment. I'd read (I believe in this thread, actually) that running IBT AVX or Prime95 with Unigine Heaven at the same time will heavily stress the power supply and check its stability, so I did just that. Within five minutes the machine locked up again. Heaven has never given me any trouble before. I've run it for hours with the settings I'm currently running my GPUs at with no hickups. I've also run IBT AVX for extended periods of time with no problems.
> 
> What are the odds that my power supply is choking, or defective? It's a Corsair CX750, running an FX 8320 OC'ed to 4.4GHz at 1.356v on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 motherboard. My GPUs are two MSI GTX 660s with just a 200MHz bump to memory. My hard drives are an 256GB Samsung Pro SSD and a 7200RPM WD Blue 1TB HDD, and the only other draw (fans aside) is a DVD drive that never sees any use. According to the calculator I used I'm well within the voltage level provided by this power supply. It's only a few months old, but I'd previously noticed that it made an odd squeaking sound that got louder under heavy load. Maybe I need to RMA it.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Yours is a tick under mine. I have a GS800. You have a single 12V rail @62 amps. With just 2 660s and 4.4Ghz 8320 I wouldn't think you would have issue unless the PSU is somewhat defective. You should buy a Kill-a-watt meter, that will let you know immediately.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I've hit a bit of a snag...I'm still at 4.4GHz, haven't changed a thing, but had a weird lock up while playing some Dishonored. Following said lockup, I rebooted and started tinkering with IBT AVX. I'd previously run it at 4.4GHz with the same voltage at the same settings (very high) for 20 passes with no problems. It failed within two passes and speed results that were lower than I'd previously seen. I upped voltages three or four times trying to find stability before I had a lightbulb moment and shut the computer all the way down, then fired it back up again. It passed twenty times with no issues, and with speeds that were more in line with where they should be.
> 
> I decided to do a little experiment. I'd read (I believe in this thread, actually) that running IBT AVX or Prime95 with Unigine Heaven at the same time will heavily stress the power supply and check its stability, so I did just that. Within five minutes the machine locked up again. Heaven has never given me any trouble before. I've run it for hours with the settings I'm currently running my GPUs at with no hickups. I've also run IBT AVX for extended periods of time with no problems.
> 
> What are the odds that my power supply is choking, or defective? It's a Corsair CX750, running an FX 8320 OC'ed to 4.4GHz at 1.356v on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 motherboard. My GPUs are two MSI GTX 660s with just a 200MHz bump to memory. My hard drives are an 256GB Samsung Pro SSD and a 7200RPM WD Blue 1TB HDD, and the only other draw (fans aside) is a DVD drive that never sees any use. According to the calculator I used I'm well within the voltage level provided by this power supply. It's only a few months old, but I'd previously noticed that it made an odd squeaking sound that got louder under heavy load. Maybe I need to RMA it.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Yeah definitely sounds like your PSU. I would say try and return it and get a different model or a different brand. The thing is most of the Corsair PSU 's, (with the exception of the high end AX,and AXi models and I think the TX are OK as well) are of poor quality. So CX HX GS etc etc are made by OEM' s such as CWT which use poorer quality components like Chinese Capxxon caps. Which leads to lower quality. People just assume because it has the Corsair brandname on the box means it is better but that unfortunately is not the case. The thing is most of Corsair's range is overpriced for what you get when compared to the competition. Corsair is really testing their customers loyalty by using lesser OEM's and charging more than the competition. However using lesser OEM's it's not a bad thing. Endorsement of a lesser OEM by a brand such as Corsair will eventually lead to growth of the OEM and the quality will improve accordingly. Adding to more competition and better products for the consumer at the end of the day. But that day has not come yet. So get a different brand. CoolerMaster VS series are good and so are the V series. Other brands such as Antec and Seasonic are great.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah definitely sounds like your PSU. I would say try and return it and get a different model or a different brand. The thing is most of the Corsair PSU 's, (with the exception of the high end AX,and AXi models and I think the TX are OK as well) are of poor quality. So CX HX GS etc etc are made by OEM' s such as CWT which use poorer quality components like Chinese Capxxon caps. Which leads to lower quality. People just assume because it has the Corsair brandname on the box means it is better but that unfortunately is not the case. The thing is most of Corsair's range is overpriced for what you get when compared to the competition. Corsair is really testing their customers loyalty by using lesser OEM's and charging more than the competition. However using lesser OEM's it's not a bad thing. Endorsement of a lesser OEM by a brand such as Corsair will eventually lead to growth of the OEM and the quality will improve accordingly. Adding to more competition and better products for the consumer at the end of the day. But that day has not come yet. So get a different brand. CoolerMaster VS series are good and so are the V series. Other brands such as Antec and Seasonic are great.


The HX is not [email protected], pretty darn reliable it seems. Seasonic is almost 100% good, but Antec is a mixed bag from what I see, some good, some BAD.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I've hit a bit of a snag...I'm still at 4.4GHz, haven't changed a thing, but had a weird lock up while playing some Dishonored. Following said lockup, I rebooted and started tinkering with IBT AVX. I'd previously run it at 4.4GHz with the same voltage at the same settings (very high) for 20 passes with no problems. It failed within two passes and speed results that were lower than I'd previously seen. I upped voltages three or four times trying to find stability before I had a lightbulb moment and shut the computer all the way down, then fired it back up again. It passed twenty times with no issues, and with speeds that were more in line with where they should be.
> 
> I decided to do a little experiment. I'd read (I believe in this thread, actually) that running IBT AVX or Prime95 with Unigine Heaven at the same time will heavily stress the power supply and check its stability, so I did just that. Within five minutes the machine locked up again. Heaven has never given me any trouble before. I've run it for hours with the settings I'm currently running my GPUs at with no hickups. I've also run IBT AVX for extended periods of time with no problems.
> 
> What are the odds that my power supply is choking, or defective? It's a Corsair CX750, running an FX 8320 OC'ed to 4.4GHz at 1.356v on an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 motherboard. My GPUs are two MSI GTX 660s with just a 200MHz bump to memory. My hard drives are an 256GB Samsung Pro SSD and a 7200RPM WD Blue 1TB HDD, and the only other draw (fans aside) is a DVD drive that never sees any use. According to the calculator I used I'm well within the voltage level provided by this power supply. It's only a few months old, but I'd previously noticed that it made an odd squeaking sound that got louder under heavy load. Maybe I need to RMA it.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah definitely sounds like your PSU. I would say try and return it and get a different model or a different brand. The thing is most of the Corsair PSU 's, (with the exception of the high end AX,and AXi models and I think the TX are OK as well) are of poor quality. So CX HX GS etc etc are made by OEM' s such as CWT which use poorer quality components like Chinese Capxxon caps. Which leads to lower quality. People just assume because it has the Corsair brandname on the box means it is better but that unfortunately is not the case. The thing is most of Corsair's range is overpriced for what you get when compared to the competition. Corsair is really testing their customers loyalty by using lesser OEM's and charging more than the competition. However using lesser OEM's it's not a bad thing. Endorsement of a lesser OEM by a brand such as Corsair will eventually lead to growth of the OEM and the quality will improve accordingly. Adding to more competition and better products for the consumer at the end of the day. But that day has not come yet. So get a different brand. CoolerMaster VS series are good and so are the V series. Other brands such as Antec and Seasonic are great.
Click to expand...

HX is up there with AX and TX. See: HX1050.

CX*M and GS are "ok"

CX non-M are, shall we say, sketchy.

The corsair brand name DOES imply that it's better, because compared to other vendors, even their crap is golden. Need I remind you of my CM GS750 that can only provide 550-600w? Makes the CX series sound great. Of course, the brand much farther implies warranty quality than build quality at low end, and he really should have found a TX650v2 instead of a CX750 non-M.

The extra price is the cost of the warranty/support. The only company that was even on par with Corsair for RMA in my experience was Gigabyte. Even G.Skill isn't as fast.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> HX is up there with AX and TX. See: HX1050.
> 
> CX*M and GS are "ok"
> 
> CX non-M are, shall we say, sketchy.
> 
> The corsair brand name DOES imply that it's better, because compared to other vendors, even their crap is golden. Need I remind you of my CM GS750 that can only provide 550-600w? Makes the CX series sound great. Of course, the brand much farther implies warranty quality than build quality at low end, and he really should have found a TX650v2 instead of a CX750 non-M.
> 
> The extra price is the cost of the warranty/support. The only company that was even on par with Corsair for RMA in my experience was Gigabyte. Even G.Skill isn't as fast.


I was expecting my GS800 to be a bad PSU after so many downing Corsair. But then I looked up a review expecting the worst and BLAM it was better than OK. Was capable of 1000watts, efficiency in the high 80s approaching 90% for a great deal of the supply voltage. Felt so much better after that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I was expecting my GS800 to be a bad PSU after so many downing Corsair. But then I looked up a review expecting the worst and BLAM it was better than OK. Was capable of 1000watts, efficiency in the high 80s approaching 90% for a great deal of the supply voltage. Felt so much better after that.


please dont take this as an attack, i didnt know this stuff either until @shilka helped me so much !
everything you just referred to are the 2 worst things to look at when purchasing a psu

this kind of a review sucks, as they do not use an oscilloscope but they use a cheap $10 piece of junk ! * not saying all reviews on guru does that, but this one did

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_gs800_review,6.html

this is what you need to know RIPPLE, voltage regulation, and i like transient response

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-GS800-Power-Supply-Review/1103/7

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/GS800_V2/8.html

i like johnny guru as he is really thorough but he has no reviews on a GS unit

here is a good guide to good specs http://www.overclock.net/t/715889/psu-articles/0_100#post9110838

On PSU Efficiency
On PSU Ripple
On PSU Voltages


----------



## Durquavian

They showed ripple in the one I saw, it wasn't great but not terrible. For the most part it held up. It was a technical review with all the tests. Not saying it's the best but near the worst thing ever as Shilka generally makes every PSU out to be, cept a few. I get needing to know top notch but just because it's not doesn't mean death and decay. I have had nothing but GS series and not one issue. Of course I generally try to have more than I need, so less chance of an issue.

I read all your links well except the hardwaresecrets, it wouldn't pull up. I think that tech powerup is the same or similar to the one I was talking about, I remember the ripple tests. But again everyone says they were pleasantly happy/and/or/surprised with the GS800. Not saying it is outsatanding but as I said I was expecting crap after all the Corsair PSU hate around this site. I remember my brother bought the cx600 or something and shilka was crapping it. So I looked at a few reviews and it was not as terrible as he was making it out to be. Had one bad part, well not bad but rather not the best, that was it. No mention of insta-death if you used it. Actually for the most part a decent PSU.

I get we need to be careful when purchasing parts, especially PSUs, but... . Enough with the negativity. I mean put it where it stands. Its not a pass fail in every case. There are a lot of middle ground PSUs, and of course a lot of crappy ones, usually the sub 400Watt. If I were CF 4 $500 GPUs OCed and I was close to max wattage then I would want to be careful. But if I am not likely to hit 80% of max wattage then the risk is far next to not than what some may have you believe.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> They showed ripple in the one I saw, it wasn't great but not terrible. For the most part it held up. It was a technical review with all the tests. Not saying it's the best but near the worst thing ever as Shilka generally makes every PSU out to be, cept a few. I get needing to know top notch but just because it's not doesn't mean death and decay. I have had nothing but GS series and not one issue. Of course I generally try to have more than I need, so less chance of an issue.
> 
> I read all your links well except the hardwaresecrets, it wouldn't pull up. I think that tech powerup is the same or similar to the one I was talking about, I remember the ripple tests. But again everyone says they were pleasantly happy/and/or/surprised with the GS800. Not saying it is outsatanding but as I said I was expecting crap after all the Corsair PSU hate around this site. I remember my brother bought the cx600 or something and shilka was crapping it. So I looked at a few reviews and it was not as terrible as he was making it out to be. Had one bad part, well not bad but rather not the best, that was it. No mention of insta-death if you used it. Actually for the most part a decent PSU.
> 
> I get we need to be careful when purchasing parts, especially PSUs, but... . Enough with the negativity. I mean put it where it stands. Its not a pass fail in every case. There are a lot of middle ground PSUs, and of course a lot of crappy ones, usually the sub 400Watt. If I were CF 4 $500 GPUs OCed and I was close to max wattage then I would want to be careful. But if I am not likely to hit 80% of max wattage then the risk is far next to not than what some may have you believe.


i will never promote a mediocre psu it is the only thing in your build that can and will take out everything but your case. and it affects length of life for all components


----------



## austinmrs

4xNF A14 FLX comming to my Fractal Arc Midi R2









2 in front, 1 on bottom intake. 1 on the back exhausting.

Then will wait for the H220x, and put it on the top, exhausting.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will never promote a mediocre psu it is the only thing in your build that can and will take out everything but your case. and it affects length of life for all components


But that's my point, what is actually mediocre about it. Every review has stated it was a bit over priced but well worth the investment. Not one mentioned faulty parts or subpar parts. So what is the actual risk here, and what is it based on. Ripple is a quality issue as far as extremes not reliability or safety, unless it is way out of hand ( I Know dirty power can decrease the life of products but it has to be more than just a little to do so). Like I said, I have used them for years and not one reliability issue at all. I get your point and am not saying your wrong but there are levels where a lot of these PSUs that are getting flak because they aren't top-o-line that they are being labeled poor or not recommended but will suffice with little to no risk of the kind of failure a lot of people like to fear others into believing. Honestly it is like a Ford Focus, not the best overall but quality enough to get the job done and last a very long time.


----------



## Devildog83

This PSU debate is as old as the hills. My take is that I have over $1500 of components in my rig and will spend a few extra bucks to make sure that I have a PSU that I have the utmost confidence will power and protect that investment. Having said that the PSU's built today as a whole are far superior to what it was a while ago and folks like Corsair are not going to put out products that will be inferior and damage components on purpose. Units like the GS and CX series PSU's are intended to be solid but designed for a smaller budget and maybe less of an enthusiast lean than the more expensive units. I have had far less quality PSU's in my system before I upgraded to very high end stuff and never had an issue, I even have a Ultra LSP 750 pro which everyone said was crazy but it never skipped a beat. I search for reviews everywhere for it and found none that actually backed up their claim that it was a bad unit. As soon as I upgraded to the 8350 and a CHVFZ I upgraded to a Seasonic platinum PSU and this was purely for peace of mind. $1500 is a lot of money for me to spend on a hobby and I was not about to dink around with that. I am sure the mid-range PSU's like the GS and CX are solid enough to get the job done so if I had too I would use them in my system I just chose to go with top of the line again for peace of mind. By the way I got mine on E-Bay for about $100 so it wasn't really very expensive, just $30 more than my the Ultra LSP.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> on the topic of ram I've seen some talk of ramdisk....how much RAM would you guys recommend to do this...how exactly is it done?....and how much improvement would it make with this 8320 and an 840 evo ssd?


If you can get 32gb then go for it but it depends what you want to use it for, eg if just to speed up browsing you can allocate 200mb per browser, and also temp files. If you want to load whole programs then you'll need as much as the program occupies eg BF3 will take up 20gb+
Just download the Ramdisk program install it following instructions and you can use a program mover like symmover to move it into the ram disk

Here's a good one http://www.softperfect.com/products/ramdisk/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well While you talk about getting your RAM! Look what was waiting for me on my bed today!
> 
> Yip another 2133 CL11 kit. It got a little beat up in transit but they are all good! These are V3.24 so that means they are Micron IC's. They are different from my original kit which are v4.21 which are Samsung IC's. Now I know my Sammie was happy running 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T. I hope these Micron's can match it! I have downclocked them to 2000MHz for the time being until I rebuild my loop and do all my overclocking again!
> 
> Old Sammy based kit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Micron based kit.
> 
> 
> RAM ADDICT


Cool I have 2 sticks of those now I'll have to check and see what version I got


----------



## Nisrock7863

I reran the test tonight just to be sure. It didn't lock up, but Heaven kept freezing. Looking at the performance log in PrecisionX it looks like voltage to the graphics cards was dropping significantly and causing throttling in both the GPU and the GPU memory. Weird. It wasn't temp related - neither card was budging past ~62C. Just seems to confirm suspicions that it's the PSU. It doesn't exhibit any behavior like that when it's either IBT AVX or Heaven by themselves.

Thanks guys. I'm going to contact Corsair tonight.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I reran the test tonight just to be sure. It didn't lock up, but Heaven kept freezing. Looking at the performance log in PrecisionX it looks like voltage to the graphics cards was dropping significantly and causing throttling in both the GPU and the GPU memory. Weird. It wasn't temp related - neither card was budging past ~62C. Just seems to confirm suspicions that it's the PSU. It doesn't exhibit any behavior like that when it's either IBT AVX or Heaven by themselves.
> 
> Thanks guys. I'm going to contact Corsair tonight.


what card is that??


----------



## Nisrock7863

I run 2x MSI GTX 660s. They both use the Twin Frozr III cooler. They run very cool and are very quiet until they hit 60C, at which point they ramp up and the temps almost never budge much past that. Card one gets a few degrees warmer, but card two has room to breathe and doesn't have much trouble.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I run 2x MSI GTX 660s. They both use the Twin Frozr III cooler. They run very cool and are very quiet until they hit 60C, at which point they ramp up and the temps almost never budge much past that. Card one gets a few degrees warmer, but card two has room to breathe and doesn't have much trouble.


is that overclocked??

it's kinda long shot but stabilize your GPU OC as well.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Only one of them is overclocked, and only by 23MHz to bring it in line with the other. They run at 1163MHz steady in games. I don't overclock them much specifically to avoid throttling since the 660s have a low power target. Heaven by itself never causes that drop in voltage or GPU/memory clocks.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> If you can get 32gb then go for it but it depends what you want to use it for, eg if just to speed up browsing you can allocate 200mb per browser, and also temp files. If you want to load whole programs then you'll need as much as the program occupies eg BF3 will take up 20gb+
> Just download the Ramdisk program install it following instructions and you can use a program mover like symmover to move it into the ram disk
> 
> Here's a good one http://www.softperfect.com/products/ramdisk/


A downside to Ramdisk is large hibernate files, so you want to take that into consideration if using a smaller SSD. Basically just set up the minimal amount you need. You can always copy the data back to the SSD and make the ramdisk larger.


----------



## Mega Man

simple solution dont sleep or hibernate

1/4 bought !~

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131543R

after i Finnish paying off trip to china ill buy the rest ( meaning i pay all the bills after my non paid off time )


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> simple solution dont sleep or hibernate


Heh, I wish it was that simple. My WMC remote (great remote BTW) doesnt have an "off" button. The "off" button on it is really sleep. To avoid issues with sleep, I changed sleep to hibernate in windows. And no, I cant be bothered to get up and turn off the pc when Im half asleep.







And besides, I can resume the movie at the exact spot I left off when I turn it back on.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> simple solution dont sleep or hibernate
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, I wish it was that simple. My WMC remote (great remote BTW) doesnt have an "off" button. The "off" button on it is really sleep. To avoid issues with sleep, I changed sleep to hibernate in windows. And no, I cant be bothered to get up and turn off the pc when Im half asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And besides, I can resume the movie at the exact spot I left off when I turn it back on.
Click to expand...

simple solution aquaero !


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> simple solution aquaero !


Arent they fan controllers ? I was talking about my Windows Media Center remote control. http://www.amazon.com/Ortek-Windows-Infrared-Receiver-Ultimate/dp/B00224ZDFY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397117761&sr=8-1&keywords=wmc+remote

Its a great remote that also works with VLC and MPC. Ive dropped it hundreds of times and it still keeps ticking. Its tons of convenience for $12.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hi gens,

Testes my second FX9590. This one does 1.548-1.568v 24 hour prime stable, so good encounter for 24/7 use. It can also pass Cinebench 11.5 clocked to 5.32Ghz on 1.575v, so is this chip binned or should i send it back? I have 2 more FX9590 to test....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hi gens,
> 
> Testes my second FX9590. This one does 1.548-1.568v 24 hour prime stable, so good encounter for 24/7 use. It can also pass Cinebench 11.5 clocked to 5.32Ghz on 1.575v, so is this chip binned or should i send it back? I have 2 more FX9590 to test....


Just make a nice spread sheetg of the results you get before deciding on what to keep and what to chuck away.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I want a 9590 lol

As far as the PSU talk goes, my HX850W has powered

Q6600 OC - }
Q9550 OC - } One and Two 580's OC

8350 @ 5.1Ghz - 2x 580's and 2x 660Ti's

Plus top tier Mobo's for both Sockets, 2 HDD's and 2-5 Fans, This was over the last 2-3 yrs and it hasn't showed a sign of dieing, even with through my 560Ti 2WIN exploding, (Yes explode)

So the Corsir HX850 is a soild PSU. The CX500 is not though, it sweats with a Dual core and ONE 580....


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I want a 9590 lol
> 
> As far as the PSU talk goes, my HX850W has powered
> 
> Q6600 OC - }
> Q9550 OC - } One and Two 580's OC
> 
> 8350 @ 5.1Ghz - 2x 580's and 2x 660Ti's
> 
> Plus top tier Mobo's for both Sockets, 2 HDD's and 2-5 Fans, This was over the last 2-3 yrs and it hasn't showed a sign of dieing, even with through my 560Ti 2WIN exploding, (Yes explode)
> 
> So the Corsir HX850 is a soild PSU. The CX500 is not though, it sweats with a Dual core and ONE 580....


What volts do you use to get that FX8350 to 5.1ghz? If your 5.1ghz is stable below 1.55v, it's even beter than my first FX9590.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> simple solution aquaero !
> 
> 
> 
> Arent they fan controllers ? I was talking about my Windows Media Center remote control. http://www.amazon.com/Ortek-Windows-Infrared-Receiver-Ultimate/dp/B00224ZDFY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397117761&sr=8-1&keywords=wmc+remote
> 
> Its a great remote that also works with VLC and MPC. Ive dropped it hundreds of times and it still keeps ticking. Its tons of convenience for $12.
Click to expand...

there is a remote with a usb button that you can program to turn on pc in a few ways


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> there is a remote with a usb button that you can program to turn on pc in a few ways


Not sure what you mean, but the IR receiver is usb plug and play. (I use Velcro sticky to secure it in place) Its a cheap remote, so no you cant program it per se,. but if you think about it, there are work arounds.
But yeah, I can turn on my computer by using that remote, or twitching my mouse, or hitting the keyboard ([email protected] cat does it all the time, heh).

The game control type mouse on it does have a learning curve. Its movement starts slow, but then speeds up the longer you hold it. Any gamer worth his salt can master it quickly, heh. And you can learn to control it very decently. Its no Razor etc for gaming heh, but for movies, TV, youtube etc, its great from a distance. I used to use a mouse for my purposes, but on the mouse, no number buttons, no easy off, and most of all the wiggle factor on a bed.

For its price, its got more usability than other WMC remotes that cost 4X more.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13215/bus-259/Aquacomputer_Aquaero_6_XT_USB_Fan_Controller_Touch_Screen_Graphic_LCD_Liquid_System_Controller_w_Remote_53146.html

dont let the price scare you, there are other levels you can buy ( the pro also accepts the remote ) and you can have it turn on your oc in various ways


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I want a 9590 lol
> 
> As far as the PSU talk goes, my HX850W has powered
> 
> Q6600 OC - }
> Q9550 OC - } One and Two 580's OC
> 
> 8350 @ 5.1Ghz - 2x 580's and 2x 660Ti's
> 
> Plus top tier Mobo's for both Sockets, 2 HDD's and 2-5 Fans, This was over the last 2-3 yrs and it hasn't showed a sign of dieing, even with through my 560Ti 2WIN exploding, (Yes explode)
> 
> So the Corsir HX850 is a soild PSU. The CX500 is not though, it sweats with a Dual core and ONE 580....


My wifes rig has a CX500 and she runs a Phenom Quad core without issues and had for a year now. Not much of a GPU and it's not overclocked at all but is runs fine none the less. We also have a CX430 and and HX520 PSU that has been used for years and none of these have even had or caused problems.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> So the Corsir HX850 is a soild PSU. The CX500 is not though, it sweats with a Dual core and ONE 580...


Everybody is beating up on the Corsair CX line. I dont know about recent builds, but this July, my CX600 V2 has been in use for 4 years. Its never missed a beat and hardly even spun up noise at 400 watts as measured by my Kill-A-Watt meter. Ill take it apart soon for cleaning as its over the warranty period, and post pictures. Measuring the rails by my trusty VOM, they are higher than reported HWinfo64 or the Asus voltage measurements, so I know its still in good shape. AFAIK from reviews, it was made by CWT, the company Antec used for their psus when they were good, before they got cheap in the mid 2000's and switched to some other manufacturer. I believe Antec has learned their lesson since.

On the other hand, my Fortron 535 watt is still good after 12 years.







But I never liked it when Fortron went to dual and more 12 volt rails.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> and you can have it turn on your oc in various ways


But like why, other than the simple ways I do ? I seems to me to make life more complicated, plus burning more money.

To paraphrase Einstein, "Any fool can turn something simple complicated, but it takes genius to turn the complicated simple. "


----------



## mus1mus

Just kicking in to say:

By the way,




This is really surprising and refreshing!!!

People keep telling ths is an ugly motherboard. Opened the box, and it ain't TBH.

Pictures could lie IMO. This is freaking awesome looking board!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just kicking in to say:
> 
> By the way,
> 
> This is really surprising and refreshing!!!
> 
> People keep telling ths is an ugly motherboard. Opened the box, and it ain't TBH.
> 
> Pictures could lie IMO. This is freaking awesome looking board!!!


Glad u like it, its my fav board too.....doesn't lie about being military grade either

theres been loads of spills and splashes and it still lives on


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> theres been loads of spills and splashes and it still lives on smile.gif


Yeah, but has it ever survived a cat spritzing on it ? I had two male cats ruin two mobos.

Military grade my arse, is it cat proof grade, heh.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Yeah, but has it ever survived a cat spritzing on it ? I had two male cats ruin two mobos.
> 
> Military grade my arse, is it cat proof grade, heh.


now that's funny.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I think my cats would not be allowed near my pc after the first time...our cat knows the desk is off limits


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> now that's funny.


No humour, Kittehs are serious Biznis


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No humour, Kittehs are serious Biznis


just imagine that RMA phone call.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> just imagine that RMA phone call.




Taken from here: http://theoatmeal.com/misc/frame/cat_kill


----------



## cssorkinman

The FX-9370 is on sale for $219 (with code) at the egg today. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346

I'd only recommend it to people that have boards with top notch power delivery and a good ( 240mm + ) watercooling based on experiences with the one I have.
It is possible to undervolt it however, Prime 95 stable at 3.5 ghz on 1.2volts, 4.2ghz is 1.26V, 4.7ghz 1.42V , 5 ghz is 1.52. (simulating the 8 core Vishera lineup)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Glad u like it, its my fav board too.....doesn't lie about being military grade either
> 
> theres been loads of spills and splashes and it still lives on


I think I am.. Indeed!!!

Feeling relieved after all that mess that happened to my ud3..

Preliminary testing, 4.75 at 1.45.. Max of 60.3 on aida oa a silver arrow.. Sweet!
(This clock wouldn't even run a demn minute on my ud3 to prompt Aida for a hardware error. Less with just 1,45!!!)

Now can someone point me which temps I should be looking at??


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No humour, Kittehs are serious Biznis


They really are, I have to air brush my entire case and all fans at least once a month or the shedding and dust starts building up and my temps will raise with it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think I am.. Indeed!!!
> 
> Feeling relieved after all that mess that happened to my ud3..
> 
> Preliminary testing, 4.75 at 1.45.. Max of 60.3 on aida oa a silver arrow.. Sweet!
> (This clock wouldn't even run a demn minute on my ud3 to prompt Aida for a hardware error. Less with just 1,45!!!)
> 
> Now can someone point me which temps I should be looking at??


u mean temps with asus suite radar? its pretty good as mobo software goes but rest is rubbish

u want socket temp and i think vrm temps are vcore 1


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I want a 9590 lol
> 
> As far as the PSU talk goes, my HX850W has powered
> 
> Q6600 OC - }
> Q9550 OC - } One and Two 580's OC
> 
> 8350 @ 5.1Ghz - 2x 580's and 2x 660Ti's
> 
> Plus top tier Mobo's for both Sockets, 2 HDD's and 2-5 Fans, This was over the last 2-3 yrs and it hasn't showed a sign of dieing, even with through my 560Ti 2WIN exploding, (Yes explode)
> 
> So the Corsir HX850 is a soild PSU. The CX500 is not though, it sweats with a Dual core and ONE 580....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What volts do you use to get that FX8350 to 5.1ghz? If your 5.1ghz is stable below 1.55v, it's even beter than my first FX9590.
Click to expand...

Nope, need about 1.6V+/- for 5.1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I want a 9590 lol
> 
> As far as the PSU talk goes, my HX850W has powered
> 
> Q6600 OC - }
> Q9550 OC - } One and Two 580's OC
> 
> 8350 @ 5.1Ghz - 2x 580's and 2x 660Ti's
> 
> Plus top tier Mobo's for both Sockets, 2 HDD's and 2-5 Fans, This was over the last 2-3 yrs and it hasn't showed a sign of dieing, even with through my 560Ti 2WIN exploding, (Yes explode)
> 
> So the Corsir HX850 is a soild PSU. The CX500 is not though, it sweats with a Dual core and ONE 580....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wifes rig has a CX500 and she runs a Phenom Quad core without issues and had for a year now. Not much of a GPU and it's not overclocked at all but is runs fine none the less. We also have a CX430 and and HX520 PSU that has been used for years and none of these have even had or caused problems.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Corsir HX850 is a soild PSU. The CX500 is not though, it sweats with a Dual core and ONE 580...
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is beating up on the Corsair CX line. I dont know about recent builds, but this July, my CX600 V2 has been in use for 4 years. Its never missed a beat and hardly even spun up noise at 400 watts as measured by my Kill-A-Watt meter. Ill take it apart soon for cleaning as its over the warranty period, and post pictures. Measuring the rails by my trusty VOM, they are higher than reported HWinfo64 or the Asus voltage measurements, so I know its still in good shape. AFAIK from reviews, it was made by CWT, the company Antec used for their psus when they were good, before they got cheap in the mid 2000's and switched to some other manufacturer. I believe Antec has learned their lesson since.
> 
> On the other hand, my Fortron 535 watt is still good after 12 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never liked it when Fortron went to dual and more 12 volt rails.
Click to expand...

Guys just going off what i have witnessed and also what i have heard. I would not put a CX420/CX620 anywhere near a $2,000+ rig.


----------



## Red1776

I have a few pretty good ones


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just kicking in to say:
> 
> By the way,
> 
> This is really surprising and refreshing!!!
> 
> People keep telling ths is an ugly motherboard. Opened the box, and it ain't TBH.
> 
> Pictures could lie IMO. This is freaking awesome looking board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad u like it, its my fav board too.....*doesn't lie about being military grade either*
> 
> theres been loads of spills and splashes and it still lives on
Click to expand...

You're high as a kite if you think _anything_ consumer is even close to military grade...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're high as a kite if you think _anything_ consumer is even close to military grade...


they cant lie in advertising........ (waits for the bashing to commence on that hardcore sarcastic remark) lol but seriously only a few items have hit the market in the last 20 years that really were military grade and those items were decommissioned from the military itself... its becoming used kinda like premium... as a bullcrap selling point...

edit: but i have to agree.. a motherboard that has taken splashs and spills and lived it impressive none the least... ive lost a motherboard to a cup of soda before.. didnt make me very happy....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just kicking in to say:
> 
> By the way,
> 
> This is really surprising and refreshing!!!
> 
> People keep telling ths is an ugly motherboard. Opened the box, and it ain't TBH.
> 
> Pictures could lie IMO. This is freaking awesome looking board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad u like it, its my fav board too.....*doesn't lie about being military grade either*
> 
> theres been loads of spills and splashes and it still lives on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're high as a kite if you think anything consumer is even close to military grade...
Click to expand...

Hi CK,

well unless they are outright lying, they are officially military certified





I went into in some depth when I reviewed it

I would think someone would have taken issue with it if they outright fabricated the grade of the most featured ...ummm..feature of the TUF series.

just my opinion 

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're high as a kite if you think _anything_ consumer is even close to military grade...
> 
> 
> 
> they cant lie in advertising........ (waits for the bashing to commence on that hardcore sarcastic remark) lol but seriously only a few items have hit the market in the last 20 years that really were military grade and those items were decommissioned from the military itself... its becoming used kinda like premium... as a bullcrap selling point...
Click to expand...

It's equally funny since anything military would be even uglier. Military things only look good on the outside, if at all, and are complete standards color conformance on the inside, like a Dell case.

Not to mention they wouldn't be running AM3+ anyway.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just kicking in to say:
> 
> By the way,
> 
> This is really surprising and refreshing!!!
> 
> People keep telling ths is an ugly motherboard. Opened the box, and it ain't TBH.
> 
> Pictures could lie IMO. This is freaking awesome looking board!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad u like it, its my fav board too.....*doesn't lie about being military grade either*
> 
> theres been loads of spills and splashes and it still lives on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're high as a kite if you think anything consumer is even close to military grade...
Click to expand...

Hi CK,

well unless they are outright lying, they are officially military certified. I went into some depth about it in my review and looked up the military codes for the regs at a military website (the name of which escapes me at the moment) because I wanted the real deal on the military grade.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/





(sorry about the repeat post, OCN was telling that it didn't save, but it apparently did so I am not trying to be a horses rear by repeating myself







)


----------



## Durquavian

Well as good as the MSI 990FXA is I will never buy MSI ever again. Their support sucks. They release an update and break the software of theirs that you use to OC and they will only tell you THEY DONT SUPPORT OCing. Seriously the board itself is great, the software is awful. Had that first guy on the phone confused, lol. He said we don't support OCing in almost English and just kept saying that. So I said "You gonna buy this board back then. It doesn't work as advertised. " Dude said nothing for like 15 sec, then that he will transfer me to someone else.

Seriously how are you gonna say you don't support OCing when this is what others see on their site:



It is advertised as such. Honestly I think their stance is that they don't have support to help you OC or guarantee an OC. But like so many great minds everywhere they turn it into they don't support OCing of any kind.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Nope, need about 1.6V+/- for 5.1
> 
> Guys just going off what i have witnessed and also what i have heard. I would not put a CX420/CX620 anywhere near a $2,000+ rig.


Nor would I. First of all if you have spent $2,000 for a rig you most likely need at minimum a 650w gold PSU, you would most likely be overclocking too and that would not work out too well. Mine is a 660 platinum and that's the lowest power PSU I would use. I have them in rigs that are not overclocked and are more everyday PC's for surfing and my wife playing Facebook games. The HX520 is in a AMD APU rig (A8 6600k with an HD 7770) and not overclocked at all and it's working flawless and has been around in other rigs for years but that's a $450 Budget rig.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nor would I. First of all if you have spent $2,000 for a rig you most likely need at minimum a 650w gold PSU, you would most likely be overclocking too and that would not work out too well. Mine is a 660 platinum and that's the lowest power PSU I would use. I have them in rigs that are not overclocked and are more everyday PC's for surfing and my wife playing Facebook games. The HX520 is in a AMD APU rig (A8 6600k with an HD 7770) and not overclocked at all and it's working flawless and has been around in other rigs for years but that's a $450 Budget rig.


That's why I went with the CX750. This build was my first foray into PC gaming in quite some time, so I was aiming to keep it budget. Needless to say, that budget has swelled with the addition of another GTX 660.

That said, I'm a moron. Those voltage drops were power saving kicking in because the CPU was too slammed by IBT AVX during scene transitions. It seemed like it was locking up when it was just hanging while it waited on the CPU. I backed off my OC from 4.4 to a rock solid 4.2 at stock voltage and it's no longer hanging. Running 7 Prime95 threads instead of 8 allows Heaven enough cycles to keep going without any problems or voltage drops while still keeping the CPU above 95% load. Looks like my CX750 wasn't the culprit - I was.









Well, that, and my unstable 4.4GHz OC. I'll have to work on that.

I did start checking out reviews for higher-end power supplies and I think I'm gonna look into picking up an 80 Plus Platinum PSU at some point in the near future. It'd save money in electricity in the long run, and this monster eats enough juice without being more wasteful than it needs to be. Wish I hadn't missed the sale Newegg had on that Seasonic 760W. They were out of stock before I noticed it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> That's why I went with the CX750. This build was my first foray into PC gaming in quite some time, so I was aiming to keep it budget. Needless to say, that budget has swelled with the addition of another GTX 660.
> 
> That said, I'm a moron. Those voltage drops were power saving kicking in because the CPU was too slammed by IBT AVX during scene transitions. It seemed like it was locking up when it was just hanging while it waited on the CPU. I backed off my OC from 4.4 to a rock solid 4.2 at stock voltage and it's no longer hanging. Running 7 Prime95 threads instead of 8 allows Heaven enough cycles to keep going without any problems or voltage drops while still keeping the CPU above 95% load. Looks like my CX750 wasn't the culprit - I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that, and my unstable 4.4GHz OC. I'll have to work on that.
> 
> I did start checking out reviews for higher-end power supplies and I think I'm gonna look into picking up an 80 Plus Platinum PSU at some point in the near future. It'd save money in electricity in the long run, and this monster eats enough juice without being more wasteful than it needs to be. Wish I hadn't missed the sale Newegg had on that Seasonic 760W. They were out of stock before I noticed it.


That's a good choice, if I didn't already have a 660 I would get the 760 just for a bit of headroom. Running prime95 and heaven at the same time I managed to get a bit over 600w peak draw from the outlet and even though I wouldn't normally ever use that much power I will have to upgrade if I ever get more power hungry GPU's and the water-cooling loop I am planning. I was told by the Seasonic rep that this unit will go somewhat beyond the 660w's it's rated for but like is stated in some of the recent posts here we are talking about large amounts of $ in these systems so why try to eek by. An extra $100 could save a ot of money and headache's down the road.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> That's why I went with the CX750. This build was my first foray into PC gaming in quite some time, so I was aiming to keep it budget. Needless to say, that budget has swelled with the addition of another GTX 660.
> 
> That said, I'm a moron. Those voltage drops were power saving kicking in because the CPU was too slammed by IBT AVX during scene transitions. It seemed like it was locking up when it was just hanging while it waited on the CPU. I backed off my OC from 4.4 to a rock solid 4.2 at stock voltage and it's no longer hanging. Running 7 Prime95 threads instead of 8 allows Heaven enough cycles to keep going without any problems or voltage drops while still keeping the CPU above 95% load. Looks like my CX750 wasn't the culprit - I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that, and my unstable 4.4GHz OC. I'll have to work on that.
> 
> I did start checking out reviews for higher-end power supplies and I think I'm gonna look into picking up an 80 Plus Platinum PSU at some point in the near future. It'd save money in electricity in the long run, and this monster eats enough juice without being more wasteful than it needs to be. Wish I hadn't missed the sale Newegg had on that Seasonic 760W. They were out of stock before I noticed it.


Unstable OC then.

I don't really think a platinum could save you a lot of $ TBH. I mean, it will eventually will. If your rig could last more than 2 years. I'd say just pick one with a good enough build and quality output delivery. Doesn't really matter if it's a bronze. That's still 80% efficient. And will cost a lot less.

It would also make sense to weigh your rig's consumption if it will be better to opt for a 95% efficiency at 50% load, idle, and full load. And how do use your rig. Is it really for gaming more than 12 hours a day? Folding 24/7? or just a personal computer where most of the time stays on semi-idle?

Heavy usage would really benefit from those high efficiency PSU's but if the computer stay most of the time idling, remember, even the best platinums cannot keep their claims at 10% power demand. So the savings isn't gonna be of an impact overall.


----------



## Vencenzo

I think my 8350 has ADHD. Whenever a game is lightly threaded they tell me my low fps is my processor's fault. Yet when I take it to the benchmarks I own. In high school teachers always told me the way I thought was wrong when I showed my work, yet I scored top on all the tests. Programmers dropped the ball in both cases.








.

Really digging Teso, I hope they have room for better multithreading in the future though. Bottlenecking gpu at 75% only using 25% of cpu.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I think my 8350 has ADHD. Whenever a game is lightly threaded they tell me my low fps is my processor's fault. Yet when I take it to the benchmarks I own. In high school teachers always told me the way I thought was wrong when I showed my work, yet I scored top on all the tests. Programmers dropped the ball in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Really digging Teso, I hope they have room for better multithreading in the future though. Bottlenecking gpu at 75% only using 25% of cpu.


Are you saying you have ADHD?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Seriously how are you gonna say you don't support OCing when this is what others see on their site:


Heh, what they should say is that they dont support the support group.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Nope, need about 1.6V+/- for 5.1
> 
> Guys just going off what i have witnessed and also what i have heard. I would not put a CX420/CX620 anywhere near a $2,000+ rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor would I. First of all if you have spent $2,000 for a rig you most likely need at minimum a 650w gold PSU, you would most likely be overclocking too and that would not work out too well. Mine is a 660 platinum and that's the lowest power PSU I would use. I have them in rigs that are not overclocked and are more everyday PC's for surfing and my wife playing Facebook games. The HX520 is in a AMD APU rig (A8 6600k with an HD 7770) and not overclocked at all and it's working flawless and has been around in other rigs for years but that's a $450 Budget rig.
Click to expand...

Well for those it's fine, but i have heard from TwoCables himself that the CX series are cheaper component PSU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have a few pretty good ones


How much you want for one?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're high as a kite if you think _anything_ consumer is even close to military grade...


this is from their site:

5 Year Warranty

The ultimate reliability of TUF Series is not only based on advanced thermal design, *military-standard components* and strict reliability tests, but also on the 5 Years Warranty* which is proudly provided.

Surely ya got an advertising agency in the US to frown upon these claims if they werent true

Its bear faced lying if you are right and theres no military standard


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is from their site:
> 
> 5 Year Warranty
> 
> The ultimate reliability of TUF Series is not only based on advanced thermal design, *military-standard components* and strict reliability tests, but also on the 5 Years Warranty* which is proudly provided.
> 
> Surely ya got an advertising agency in the US to frown upon these claims if they werent true
> 
> Its bear faced lying if you are right and theres no military standard


The key words are military standard components.. So technically if they had only 2 components that where military standard they would be right.. IE even Capacitors or resisters









But you know I like being in the clouds and thinking my stuff is TUF *nudge nudge


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think I am.. Indeed!!!
> 
> Feeling relieved after all that mess that happened to my ud3..
> 
> Preliminary testing, 4.75 at 1.45.. Max of 60.3 on aida oa a silver arrow.. Sweet!
> (This clock wouldn't even run a demn minute on my ud3 to prompt Aida for a hardware error. Less with just 1,45!!!)
> 
> Now can someone point me which temps I should be looking at??


Congrats on getting a Kitty. Temperatures in ThermalRadar are mostly labelled ok (even though software is somewhat meh); just keep in mind that CPU is actually CPU Socket. In HWiNFO, TMPIN2 in MB section seems to indicate Northbridge (ThermalRadar only registers NB-HT), and I have yet to determine what TEMP7 in ASUS EC is. Sensors can glitch sometimes, producing temperatures like 255°C and -20000°C, but it happens rarely and is there for just one sample. Most of the thermal limits should be standard, but you can afford to have VRM a bit higher than normal 'cause TUF and all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> I think my 8350 has ADHD. Whenever a game is lightly threaded they tell me my low fps is my processor's fault. Yet when I take it to the benchmarks I own. In high school teachers always told me the way I thought was wrong when I showed my work, yet I scored top on all the tests. Programmers dropped the ball in both cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Really digging Teso, I hope they have room for better multithreading in the future though. Bottlenecking gpu at 75% only using 25% of cpu.


Sadly, FX tend to have somewhat poor single-core performance, but are pretty BAMF when it comes to heavily-threaded stuff.


----------



## mkadi

okay guys here is something interesting. I overclocked my 8320 to 4.5 without problem and prime95 for 30 mins no core fail. but when i try to play trine 2 game has stutters. when 8320 in stock setting there is no stutter. what may be the issue, any ideas? (by the way i tried 4.0mhz too, still stutter)


----------



## Mega Man

see rigbuilder in my sig for us to help


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> okay guys here is something interesting. I overclocked my 8320 to 4.5 without problem and prime95 for 30 mins no core fail. but when i try to play trine 2 game has stutters. when 8320 in stock setting there is no stutter. what may be the issue, any ideas? (by the way i tried 4.0mhz too, still stutter)


overclock in bios not with software


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> overclock in bios not with software


I use bios for overclock, my mobo is sabertooth 990fx r2.0


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> see rigbuilder in my sig for us to help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> overclock in bios not with software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use bios for overclock, my mobo is sabertooth 990fx r2.0
Click to expand...

see above quote


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> overclock in bios not with software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use bios for overclock, my mobo is sabertooth 990fx r2.0
Click to expand...

What are your temps, and what cooling are you using?


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> okay guys here is something interesting. I overclocked my 8320 to 4.5 without problem and prime95 for 30 mins no core fail. but when i try to play trine 2 game has stutters. when 8320 in stock setting there is no stutter. what may be the issue, any ideas? (by the way i tried 4.0mhz too, still stutter)


What kind of P95 test did you run? Blend? Burn? 30 minutes ain't exactly enough for full stability test. You should consider running IBT and Prime95 Blend. Also, how exactly did you OC? Multiplier + voltage or did you change FSB as well?

Could you please monitor CPU/core usage when Trine 2 is running and post your results here?


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What are your temps, and what cooling are you using?


ı use cm seidon 120v, after 30 min of prime95 cpu socket is 62 degrees and cores are 52. I dont think it is about cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> What kind of P95 test did you run? Blend? Burn? 30 minutes ain't exactly enough for full stability test. You should consider running IBT and Prime95 Blend. Also, how exactly did you OC? Multiplier + voltage or did you change FSB as well?
> 
> Could you please monitor CPU/core usage when Trine 2 is running and post your results here?


i tested with small fft in prime 95 for 30 mins. multiplier is 20 in stock voltage for 4.0mhz. no fsb change. i tried to monitor cpu core usage with hwinfo64, nothing seems wrong.

By the way i can use 8320 with stock speeds, it should be enough for todays games i belive.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> ı use cm seidon 120v, after 30 min of prime95 cpu socket is 62 degrees and cores are 52. I dont think it is about cooling.
> i tested with small fft in prime 95 for 30 mins. multiplier is 20 in stock voltage for 4.0mhz. no fsb change. i tried to monitor cpu core usage with hwinfo64, nothing seems wrong.
> 
> By the way i can use 8320 with stock speeds, it should be enough for todays games i belive.


How to put your Rig in your Sig


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> ı use cm seidon 120v, after 30 min of prime95 cpu socket is 62 degrees and cores are 52. I dont think it is about cooling.
> i tested with small fft in prime 95 for 30 mins. multiplier is 20 in stock voltage for 4.0mhz. no fsb change. i tried to monitor cpu core usage with hwinfo64, nothing seems wrong.


Temperatures are solid, but you should really run blend test as it might fail when it has to communicate with memory. Small FFT fits in cache and puts stress mostly on CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> By the way i can use 8320 with stock speeds, it should be enough for todays games i belive.


It'll do just fine if you don't go over the top with settings. When I borrowed 7850 from a friend for some testing, I ran PS2 and BF4 without any issues as long as I used reasonable settings. PS2 has rather poor multithreading support at the moment, but I could enjoy those ass-big battles and contribute to them, while BF4 was smooth as silk.

Also, about the monitoring, I was wondering if Trine2 process was jumping the cores too much. Setting core affinity to 2 cores of the same module might help with some games if Windows decides to durp the scheduling (happens sometimes). My 2nd suspect would be memory communication.


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> How to put your Rig in your Sig


done that, thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Temperatures are solid, but you should really run blend test as it might fail when it has to communicate with memory. Small FFT fits in cache and puts stress mostly on CPU.
> It'll do just fine if you don't go over the top with settings. When I borrowed 7850 from a friend for some testing, I ran PS2 and BF4 without any issues as long as I used reasonable settings. PS2 has rather poor multithreading support at the moment, but I could enjoy those ass-big battles and contribute to them, while BF4 was smooth as silk.
> 
> Also, about the monitoring, I was wondering if Trine2 process was jumping the cores too much. Setting core affinity to 2 cores of the same module might help with some games if Windows decides to durp the scheduling (happens sometimes). My 2nd suspect would be memory communication.


I understand. Actually my question is, in current games will i notice any difference between stock speed on 8320 vs 4.2-4.5mhz?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> done that, thank you.
> I understand. Actually my question is, in todays games will i notice any difference between stock speed on 8320 vs 4.2-4.5mhz?


Yes, you will.

the FX 8xxx chips seem to get this performance boost around 4.7Ghz or so, but if you can't hit that then go for 4.4Ghz. I notice a difference when gaming between 4.0 - 4.4 and 4.5 - 5.0

This is Overclock.net every little bit of performance is squeezed out


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, you will.
> 
> the FX 8xxx chips seem to get this performance boost around 4.7Ghz or so, but if you can't hit that then go for 4.4Ghz. I notice a difference when gaming between 4.0 - 4.4 and 4.5 - 5.0
> 
> This is Overclock.net every little bit of performance is squeezed out


Ok, i belive i have found the problem. when hwinfo64 runs on the background there are stutters, when it is not there are none. But the thing is when it is on stock clocks it does not matter if it is running on backgroud or not.

Do you guys always leave a temp monitor on the background when you are using your pc s or while gaming?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> Ok, i belive i have found the problem. when hwinfo64 runs on the background there are stutters, when it is not there are none. But the thing is when it is on stock clocks it does not matter if it is running on backgroud or not.
> 
> Do you guys always leave a temp monitor on the background when you are using your pc s or while gaming?


that will be becuase you have EC monitoring enabled

Disable the EC sensors monitoring in hwinfo if its running at the same time as a game

Unless you've surpressed the message, hwinfo by default warns you about monitoring those sensors as it can cause instability


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> Ok, i belive i have found the problem. when hwinfo64 runs on the background there are stutters, when it is not there are none. But the thing is when it is on stock clocks it does not matter if it is running on backgroud or not.
> 
> Do you guys always leave a temp monitor on the background when you are using your pc s or while gaming?


i use dual monitors so i always have the HWiNFO64 windows gadget up on the second screen along with all my other crap whilst playing games etc on the first.

Always useful to know what parts of which games are stressing the cpu and such.


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> that will be becuase you have EC monitoring enabled
> 
> Disable the EC sensors monitoring in hwinfo if its running at the same time as a game
> 
> Unless you've surpressed the message, hwinfo by default warns you about monitoring those sensors as it can cause instability


I can confirm that monitoring from ASUS EC can take its toll on performance. Having it enabled constantly is not really needed for gaming/computations, but it is a must during stress testing.

EDIT:
But I am not affected by it most of the time.


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> that will be becuase you have EC monitoring enabled
> 
> Disable the EC sensors monitoring in hwinfo if its running at the same time as a game
> 
> Unless you've surpressed the message, hwinfo by default warns you about monitoring those sensors as it can cause instability


i am sorry i am pretty new to this stuff, what are ec sensors and how do i disable them on hwinfo? thanks

edit: ok i found it on hwinfo







i'll disable it

edit2: it worked yay!


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> edit2: it worked yay!


Wohoo!


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> edit2: it worked yay!


Congrats! Now get that baby to 4.7 GHz :3


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> i am sorry i am pretty new to this stuff, what are ec sensors and how do i disable them on hwinfo? thanks
> 
> edit: ok i found it on hwinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll disable it
> 
> edit2: it worked yay!


grats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Congrats! Now get that baby to 4.7 GHz :3


Now this ^


----------



## mkadi

thanks guys







i guess it can go around 4.7 because for 4.5 the voltage is 1.293, it has a little bit more room to go.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess it can go around 4.7 because for 4.5 the voltage is 1.293, it has a little bit more room to go.


most people hit a volt wall around 4.7-4.8 or so.

Run IBT AVX, it's linked on the OP of this thread, run it on very high, quicker and usually better than Prime for max temps and stability.


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> most people hit a volt wall around 4.7-4.8 or so.
> 
> Run IBT AVX, it's linked on the OP of this thread, run it on very high, quicker and usually better than Prime for max temps and stability.


thx i'll try that...but i have to say i do not see any difference between stock clocks and 4.5mhz. right now i am playing trine 2, hitman absolution and witcher 2.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> thx i'll try that...but i have to say i have not see any difference between stock clocks and 4.5mhz. right now i am playing trine 2, hitman absolution and witcher 2.


try something that uses a bit more CPU power. pretty much any Strategy game will do, a few of the F2P games also benefit from a higher clock more than others.

Weirdly enough i notice it more when im on the desktop than anywhere else really.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> thx i'll try that...but i have to say i do not see any difference between stock clocks and 4.5mhz. right now i am playing trine 2, hitman absolution and witcher 2.


Trine 2 and TW2 are hitting the GPU so hard they are mostly bound by it and overclocking the processor will bring little benefit, still haven't played Hitman absolution though.


----------



## austinmrs

How to disable that on Hwinfo?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Trine 2 and TW2 are hitting the GPU so hard they are mostly bound by it and overclocking the processor will bring little benefit, still haven't played Hitman absolution though.


It's mostly GPU bound for me.


----------



## GuestVeea

I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took 1.512 Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.

On a similar note, I have my NorthBridge at 2600MHz and 1.35v and the HyperTransport at 2600MHz and 1.3v. It's ran stable through the various CPU/GPU stress tests and I have seen a pretty good performance boost out of it. But, I'm not sure how safe it is to run these at the speeds and voltages. How safe is it? The whole system stays cool, so heat should not be a problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Weirdly enough i notice it more when im on the desktop than anywhere else really.


same here... varied degrees of improvement in game when running my OC

but my desktop is super speedy when OCd


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Trine 2 and TW2 are hitting the GPU so hard they are mostly bound by it and overclocking the processor will bring little benefit, still haven't played Hitman absolution though.


It's actually a really fun game... If you didn't like the original Hitman series







but seriously it's pretty good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took 1.512 Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.
> 
> On a similar note, I have my NorthBridge at 3600MHz and 1.35v and the HyperTransport at 3600MHz and 1.3v. It's ran stable through the various CPU/GPU stress tests and I have seen a pretty good performance boost out of it. But, I'm not sure how safe it is to run these at the speeds and voltages. How safe is it? The whole system stays cool, so heat should not be a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


3600Mhz NB? You sure you don't mean 2600? I want to see a screeny of it if it's that high







cause mine starts requiring way to much voltage after 2400 to see any useful benefit from it without ridiculous heat as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> same here... varied degrees of improvement in game when running my OC
> 
> but my desktop is super speedy when OCd


it's actually something a few people have talked about before, not something that can really be measured but more of a feeling.

Durq knows what i'm talking about, i can see him stalking the thread









cssorkinman is another, It's just.......faster, weird but there ya go.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> It's actually a really fun game... If you didn't like the original Hitman series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously it's pretty good
> 3600Mhz NB? You sure you don't mean 2600? I want to see a screeny of it if it's that high


oops, thanks for catching that. That was a typo. Both HT and NB are 2600MHz.

I went back and edited it. Thank you!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> it's actually something a few people have talked about before, not something that can really be measured but more of a feeling.
> 
> Durq knows what i'm talking about, i can see him stalking the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman is another, It's just.......faster, weird but there ya go.


I totally understand what you mean haha, after you reboot from the bios about 150 times you start to notice when your programs on the desktop open 0.5 seconds quicker


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took 1.512 Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.
> 
> On a similar note, I have my NorthBridge at 2600MHz and 1.35v and the HyperTransport at 2600MHz and 1.3v. It's ran stable through the various CPU/GPU stress tests and I have seen a pretty good performance boost out of it. But, I'm not sure how safe it is to run these at the speeds and voltages. How safe is it? The whole system stays cool, so heat should not be a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


ok, now it's making more sense.

i run 2700Mhz daily and i don't get that much heat compared to stock (fan on NB+Vrm's) but extra HT really helps GPU's, more Multi card rigs than single though.

i dare say you could get away with 2400Mhz NB and 2400-2600Mhz HT and not notice anything outside of benches tbh.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> How to disable that on Hwinfo?


there's a tree group called ASUS EC, I think

It's the group that contains the sensor for the mobo VRM (vcore-1)

Right click the group header > disable monitoring


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I totally understand what you mean haha, after you reboot from the bios about 150 times you start to notice when your programs on the desktop open 0.5 seconds quicker


Nice to know we aren't all completely crazy right?

right?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok, now it's making more sense.
> 
> i run 2700Mhz daily and i don't get that much heat compared to stock (fan on NB+Vrm's) but extra HT really helps GPU's, more Multi card rigs than single though.
> 
> i dare say you could get away with 2400Mhz NB and 2400-2600Mhz HT and not notice anything outside of benches tbh.


How much CPU/NB does it take you to run that? cause i'm pretty sure it takes me over 1.4 to even get close to 2700 stable and it makes me sad


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> How much CPU/NB does it take you to run that? cause i'm pretty sure it takes me over 1.4 to even get close to 2700 stable and it makes me sad


1.44v, currently at 42c for 2720Mhz CPU/NB


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess it can go around 4.7 because for 4.5 the voltage is *1.293*, it has a little bit more room to go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took *1.512* Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.


@mkadi: Duuuuuuuuuuuude, how?!? I could hit stable 4.5 only after 1.4125V (one core failed after 6h in Prime95 @1.4V). And by stable, I mean IBT Maximum, Prime95 15/90%/4-8192 Blend, and StressCPU v2.0 running for 24 hours. GIMME UR CPU!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took 1.512 Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.


So long as the temps are in check that voltage is fine, Vishera has a max rated safe voltage of 1.55, i've done 1.63 for this: http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4

And 1.69 for this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## mkadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> @mkadi: Duuuuuuuuuuuude, how?!? I could hit stable 4.5 only after 1.4125V (one core failed after 6h in Prime95 @1.4V). And by stable, I mean IBT Maximum, Prime95 15/90%/4-8192 Blend, and StressCPU v2.0 running for 24 hours. GIMME UR CPU!


just lucky i guess, and i am the last guy for overclocking, i am happy with stock clocks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You're high as a kite if you think _anything_ consumer is even close to military grade...


LOL quoted for truth









Its all marketing, and who believes that needs to get his fax right and has no idea on what he is talking about IMO


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkadi*
> 
> just lucky i guess, and i am the last guy for overclocking, i am happy with stock clocks


I'm trying to hate you but I just can't!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took 1.512 Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.
> 
> On a similar note, I have my NorthBridge at 2600MHz and 1.35v and the HyperTransport at 2600MHz and 1.3v. It's ran stable through the various CPU/GPU stress tests and I have seen a pretty good performance boost out of it. But, I'm not sure how safe it is to run these at the speeds and voltages. How safe is it? The whole system stays cool, so heat should not be a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


almost exact same results, I have 2880ht or something. Don't worry about voltage worry about temps


----------



## Durquavian

Don't forget LLC. Not likely running at 1.29v. Look at Vid for min stock to see likelihood of min voltage at lower clocks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I totally understand what you mean haha, after you reboot from the bios about 150 times you start to notice when your programs on the desktop open 0.5 seconds quicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know we aren't all completely crazy right?
> 
> right?
Click to expand...

I dunno about you , but I'm completely







insane







, ask any Intel fanboi - lol

The difference is night and day, I know it shouldn't be , but it is, as far as being quick in the desktop environment, the Vishera spanks my I7 like a red headed step child.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dunno about you , but I'm completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ask any Intel fanboi - lol
> 
> The difference is night and day, I know it shouldn't be , but it is, as far as being quick in the desktop environment, the Vishera spanks my I7 like a red headed step child.


Crazy and Insane are different, but yes......ask someone that believes the "more $ is better" approach and you get laughed at.

I don't own an i7, never seen the value personally but i do know that my 8350 is so damn fast on the desktop, it's nice that it can keep up with me on a good day


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dunno about you , but I'm completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ask any Intel fanboi - lol
> 
> The difference is night and day, I know it shouldn't be , but it is, as far as being quick in the desktop environment, the Vishera spanks my I7 like a red headed step child.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy and Insane are different, but yes......ask someone that believes the "more $ is better" approach and you get laughed at.
> 
> I don't own an i7, never seen the value personally but i do know that my 8350 is so damn fast on the desktop, it's nice that it can keep up with me on a good day
Click to expand...

I have 3 ,I7's and had an I5. Sold the I5, gave one I7 to my son , the 3770k sits in the corner and the other is in a laptop ( which I really like btw).

Not sure that I will try a haswell, I came darn close last week when newegg had a good deal on an MSI Mpower Z87 board and the 4770K was on "sale" for $319 .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have 3 ,I7's and had an I5. Sold the I5, gave one I7 to my son , the 3770k sits in the corner and the other is in a laptop ( which I really like btw).
> 
> Not sure that I will try a haswell, I came darn close last week when newegg had a good deal on an MSI Mpower Z87 board and the 4770K was on "sale" for $319 .


Well, I'll put it this way,

i7 4770k = $389 AUD

FX-8350 = $240 AUD

When i got my 8350 it was $220 and the 4770k was $399, with that $180 i saved over the i7 i managed to get a H100i and some good fans + paste.

Also don't really play SC2 or WoT so i'm good with AMD









1440p Screen is on the way!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have 3 ,I7's and had an I5. Sold the I5, gave one I7 to my son , the 3770k sits in the corner and the other is in a laptop ( which I really like btw).
> 
> Not sure that I will try a haswell, I came darn close last week when newegg had a good deal on an MSI Mpower Z87 board and the 4770K was on "sale" for $319 .
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll put it this way,
> 
> i7 4770k = $389 AUD
> 
> FX-8350 = $240 AUD
> 
> When i got my 8350 it was $220 and the 4770k was $399, with that $180 i saved over the i7 i managed to get a H100i and some good fans + paste.
> 
> Also don't really play SC2 or WoT so i'm good with AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p Screen is on the way!!
Click to expand...

Nice, enjoy the new monitor







, what brand did you go with?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice, enjoy the new monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what brand did you go with?


Qnix Evo II, was a suprise B'day gift actually.

Been using an Asus 24" 1080p screen as my main for 2 years and the second is the same but it's 6 years old ($550 when new







)

By the time i need a new monitor i'll probably be looking at 4k eyefinity and the R9 890's


----------



## Kuivamaa

I don't own SC2 either, has any of you actually tried to play it using core affinity in a way it never uses 2 threads of the same module out of curiosity? Does it make any difference?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I don't own SC2 either, has any of you actually tried to play it using core affinity in a way it never uses 2 threads of the same module out of curiosity? Does it make any difference?


I've played through the story and it ran fine for me tbh, i don't remember what the framerate was but it wasn't low enough for me to remember it being bad or anything.

I'd re-install it but i don't want to be stuck downloading patches for 2 months


----------



## Durquavian

I played WOW for over 10 years (=loser) all AMD. 965BE/6770 plated great even in 40man with visuals up. 8350/7770x2 was outstanding full graphic quality with avg 80-90fps. Only issue was just as fight started then perfectly smooth after. Never was my performance hindered. Wife even played well with AthlonII then my 965BE(stock) with a meager 5450. No where near my performance but playable for her. She was even a top DPS. So most of these games performance issues are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So long as the temps are in check that voltage is fine, Vishera has a max rated safe voltage of 1.55, i've done 1.63 for this: http://
> valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4
> 
> And 1.69 for this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


Man, that makes me feel so much better. If that's the case though, why should I stop at 4.7? Should I push it to 5?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I played WOW for over 10 years (=loser) all AMD. 965BE/6770 plated great even in 40man with visuals up. 8350/7770x2 was outstanding full graphic quality with avg 80-90fps. Only issue was just as fight started then perfectly smooth after. Never was my performance hindered. Wife even played well with AthlonII then my 965BE(stock) with a meager 5450. No where near my performance but playable for her. She was even a top DPS. So most of these games performance issues are greatly exaggerated.


greatly exaggerated claims about CPU performance????

Say it ain't so......









Mind you, my rig doesn't struggle in any games, not sure if it's the way i have it setup or what but never had a game it couldn't handle


----------



## cssorkinman

Intel chips must be horrible for SC2 I mean... look here : http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/8197581213

lol the point is , that game can run poorly on any rig.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So long as the temps are in check that voltage is fine, Vishera has a max rated safe voltage of 1.55, i've done 1.63 for this: http://
> valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4
> 
> And 1.69 for this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> 
> 
> Man, that makes me feel so much better. If that's the case though, why should I stop at 4.7? Should I push it to 5?
Click to expand...

IT NEEDS MOAR JIGGAWATTS!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Intel chips must be horrible for SC2 I mean... look here : http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/8197581213
> 
> lol the point is , that game can run poorly on any rig.


blizzard games run poorly on anything beyond a q6600...


----------



## GuestVeea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> IT NEEDS MOAR JIGGAWATTS!


1.21 to be exact


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took 1.512 Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.
> 
> On a similar note, I have my NorthBridge at 2600MHz and 1.35v and the HyperTransport at 2600MHz and 1.3v. It's ran stable through the various CPU/GPU stress tests and I have seen a pretty good performance boost out of it. But, I'm not sure how safe it is to run these at the speeds and voltages. How safe is it? The whole system stays cool, so heat should not be a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


worry about temps not volts you wont have a prob
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Trine 2 and TW2 are hitting the GPU so hard they are mostly bound by it and overclocking the processor will bring little benefit, still haven't played Hitman absolution though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a really fun game... If you didn't like the original Hitman series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously it's pretty good
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GuestVeea*
> 
> I have my 8350 running at 4.7GHz stable, but it took 1.512 Volts to do it. I'm not sure how much I like the voltage, but I love the performance and it stays nice and cool under the H100i. Should I keep it at this voltage? I'm sorta thinking that I should, seeing as that it's a relatively inexpensive chip, but I also want to get a good amount of usage out of it.
> 
> On a similar note, I have my NorthBridge at 3600MHz and 1.35v and the HyperTransport at 3600MHz and 1.3v. It's ran stable through the various CPU/GPU stress tests and I have seen a pretty good performance boost out of it. But, I'm not sure how safe it is to run these at the speeds and voltages. How safe is it? The whole system stays cool, so heat should not be a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3600Mhz NB? You sure you don't mean 2600? I want to see a screeny of it if it's that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause mine starts requiring way to much voltage after 2400 to see any useful benefit from it without ridiculous heat as well.
Click to expand...

here you go ( Click pic, Click original and you can zoom in and see stuffs )



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> i dare say you could get away with 2400Mhz NB and 2400-2600Mhz HT and not notice anything outside of benches tbh.


depends on useage CPU/NB physics games it helps with proper components and i can see and feel a huge difference @ 3900ht vs 2600 with my quadfire ! ( FPS ) granted i probably dont need 3900 a smaller oc swould probably do fine, but its stable so why not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dunno about you , but I'm completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ask any Intel fanboi - lol
> 
> The difference is night and day, I know it shouldn't be , but it is, as far as being quick in the desktop environment, the Vishera spanks my I7 like a red headed step child.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy and Insane are different, but yes......ask someone that believes the "more $ is better" approach and you get laughed at.
> 
> I don't own an i7, never seen the value personally but i do know that my 8350 is so damn fast on the desktop, it's nice that it can keep up with me on a good day
Click to expand...

ii own both and much prefer my amd, itching to get it back together but it is down for the long haul while i overhaul it, when it is done, it will be a thing of beauty after my china trip i will be buying a personal CNC, nothing super fancy but it will be fun


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> worry about temps not volts you wont have a prob
> here you go ( Click pic, Click original and you can zoom in and see stuffs )
> 
> 
> depends on useage CPU/NB physics games it helps with proper components and i can see and feel a huge difference @ 3900ht vs 2600 with my quadfire ! ( FPS ) granted i probably dont need 3900 a smaller oc swould probably do fine, but its stable so why not
> ii own both and much prefer my amd, itching to get it back together but it is down for the long haul while i overhaul it, when it is done, it will be a thing of beauty after my china trip i will be buying a personal CNC, nothing super fancy but it will be fun


How did you get 2700MHz NB with less than 1.2 CPU/NB







I'm so jelly.


----------



## Mega Man

this chip is a pgn1229 ( cherry picked reviewers chip ) but that is just the vid, i have it set to ~+.25v


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this chip is a pgn1229 ( cherry picked reviewers chip ) but that is just the vid, i have it set to ~+.25v


I know it's just the VID I just knew that it had to be close to it because the VID changes on my CPU/NB in HWiNFO when I set it different in the bios. Not sure why but, still that's a beautiful chip. 10/10 would marry.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this chip is a pgn1229 ( cherry picked reviewers chip ) but that is just the vid, i have it set to ~+.25v


I think mine is a 1229 chip. Cant remember.

Edit: from the pics I took before resurfacing looks like 1245pgt


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> How did you get 2700MHz NB with less than 1.2 CPU/NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jelly.


NB voltage is not cpu/nb.

Cpu/NB is the voltage controller for the Integrated memory controller that is on chip.

only reason to go much over 1.2v is if you are pumping your ram up to 2400mhz(ram)

NB generally don't need a voltage bump until you attempt past 2700mhz (northbridge)


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> blizzard games run poorly on anything beyond a q6600...


I review games professionally and test them in various platforms. When WoW gets heavy with hundreds of players in the same area, all processors get hammered,even overclocked intel extremes.It's just that this game is perfectly playable in raid situations even with 20fps.I just wish they would improve its engine, it is horribly outdated.


----------



## KyadCK

So this time the rig is relevant! It's the 8320 rig my friend has, with my old UD3. We finally got the Accelero Hybrid II in there;



For those wondering, the 7950 doesn't go over 38C, even with that really bad fan on the rad. CPU doesn't go over 55C at 4.7Ghz. It really needed this, this case has no airflow at all. It was $200 for both coolers, you can't do a full loop on that budget, so shh.Anyway, the rig is nearly silent now.









For the record... I love that GPU L bracket. That sucker does not move an inch. This needs to be a thing, especially now that Radeons don't need XFire connectors.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So this time the rig is relevant! It's the 8320 rig my friend has, with my old UD3. We finally got the Accelero Hybrid II in there;
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering, the 7950 doesn't go over 38C, even with that really bad fan on the rad. CPU doesn't go over 55C at 4.7Ghz. It really needed this, this case has no airflow at all. It was $200 for both coolers, you can't do a full loop on that budget, so shh.Anyway, the rig is nearly silent now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record... I love that GPU L bracket. That sucker does not move an inch. This needs to be a thing, *especially now that Radeons don't need XFire connectors*.


Watchya talkin 'bout Willis??







All of them or just the 290/X's?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So this time the rig is relevant! It's the 8320 rig my friend has, with my old UD3. We finally got the Accelero Hybrid II in there;
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering, the 7950 doesn't go over 38C, even with that really bad fan on the rad. CPU doesn't go over 55C at 4.7Ghz. It really needed this, this case has no airflow at all. It was $200 for both coolers, you can't do a full loop on that budget, so shh.Anyway, the rig is nearly silent now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record... I love that GPU L bracket. That sucker does not move an inch. This needs to be a thing, *especially now that Radeons don't need XFire connectors*.
> 
> 
> 
> Watchya talkin 'bout Willis??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them or just the 290/X's?
Click to expand...

290/Xs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

which corsair case is that looks pretty roomy


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> NB voltage is not cpu/nb.
> 
> Cpu/NB is the voltage controller for the Integrated memory controller that is on chip.
> 
> only reason to go much over 1.2v is if you are pumping your ram up to 2400mhz(ram)
> 
> NB generally don't need a voltage bump until you attempt past 2700mhz (northbridge)


NB VID in HWiNFO corresponds to the CPU/NB. At least it does on my system. Don't know about yours. I wasn't talking about Northbridge voltage; I'm well aware that can remain stock in all situations except in extreme conditions involving as you stated very fast ram speed and/or very high FSB.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> which corsair case is that looks pretty roomy


It's a big ol' 700D with an 800D window (not pictured).


----------



## Gregory14

with summer time coming up, should I turn on power saving features to reduce temps? The package temp is around 20c, socket temp is 35c , used to be lower, i think I didnt put enough thermal paste before I put the pump on.

Any tips?? more paste, I want to get to 5Ghz. 1.356VCore can take me up to 4.89Ghz, its set to 4.7.

About how much more volts are needed for 5Ghz for me? I know its a low VCore, or not, but I see higher Vcores, my system is IBT stable and crysis 2 stable.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> with summer time coming up, should I turn on power saving features to reduce temps? The package temp is around 20c, socket temp is 35c , used to be lower, i think I didnt put enough thermal paste before I put the pump on.


Sure, after you get your final overclock stable. Unless you do something like 24/7 folding, why waste electricity while just surfing the web, heh. Just remember, with CnQ you need to input offset voltages, not hard numbers.

Your temps are crazy low, and thats low voltage for 4.89 ghz. Run prime95 small FFTs for 15 minutes while watching the temps. Post the max temps on socket and core and if any of your workers fail.

Youll probably need about 1.45V or maybe even more for 5 ghz stable, but it looks like youre in good shape to do it. I know that looks like a large voltage bump just for another 100mhz, but thats the way these chips scale.


----------



## Mega Man

anyone else noticing that 83xxs are getting better and better on both vcore and imcs ??


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone else noticing that 83xxs are getting better and better on both vcore and imcs ??


For real?? that's great news








BTW where are u getting the data from?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone else noticing that 83xxs are getting better and better on both vcore and imcs ??


Definitely not my chip that's for sure







5Ghz takes over 1.5 vcore for me.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Still addicted. Just can't afford crazy amounts of the stuff. I personally have 4x4GB Vengeance 1600 cl9 and my 2133 cl11 kits. But my friend is loaning that in his rig ATM. In total in the whole house I think we have 24.5GB of RAM.


Hey Alastair I have the v4.13 does that mean, Samsung?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone else noticing that 83xxs are getting better and better on both vcore and imcs ??
> 
> 
> 
> For real?? that's great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW where are u getting the data from?
Click to expand...

OCN and what i see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone else noticing that 83xxs are getting better and better on both vcore and imcs ??
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not my chip that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz takes over 1.5 vcore for me.
Click to expand...

most originals take ~ 1.6


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So this time the rig is relevant! It's the 8320 rig my friend has, with my old UD3. We finally got the Accelero Hybrid II in there;
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering, the 7950 doesn't go over 38C, even with that really bad fan on the rad. CPU doesn't go over 55C at 4.7Ghz. It really needed this, this case has no airflow at all. It was $200 for both coolers, you can't do a full loop on that budget, so shh.Anyway, the rig is nearly silent now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record... I love that GPU L bracket. That sucker does not move an inch. This needs to be a thing, especially now that Radeons don't need XFire connectors.


I've got the first variation on my gtx580, as i've not been arsed to put in on my TI yet.

100% happy with the performance of the unit even with fan it comes with.. (its quiet i'll give it that)

unit generally works with some effort on some cards not on the compatibility list. it just getting the mounting around the die to go flush.

if you have a smaller case and don't really need a custom loop these solutions are great.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone else noticing that 83xxs are getting better and better on both vcore and imcs ??


yup... to the point i'm almost wanting to go pick a few up from Micro center, quick trip 2 hours and over the boarder.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> NB VID in HWiNFO corresponds to the CPU/NB. At least it does on my system. Don't know about yours. I wasn't talking about Northbridge voltage; I'm well aware that can remain stock in all situations except in extreme conditions involving as you stated very fast ram speed and/or very high FSB.


asrocks register their set bios voltage as VID. so this generally a dynamic number.


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hi gens,

Testes my third FX9590. This one does 24/7 stable on 5.010Ghz 1.476v and 5.113Ghz 1.537v.
Is this chip golden or silver?


----------



## reeven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> with summer time coming up, should I turn on power saving features to reduce temps? The package temp is around 20c, socket temp is 35c , used to be lower, i think I didnt put enough thermal paste before I put the pump on.
> 
> Any tips?? more paste, I want to get to 5Ghz. 1.356VCore can take me up to 4.89Ghz, its set to 4.7.
> 
> About how much more volts are needed for 5Ghz for me? I know its a low VCore, or not, but I see higher Vcores, my system is IBT stable and crysis 2 stable.


4.7ghz at 1.35 load voltage? Its stable at least 3 hours in BLEND prime95? I guess its not.
I find out that best test for our FX is Prime95 Blend, and this need higher voltage then all others tests out there

Mine need 1.35 load voltage for 4.2 to pass BLEND test.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBAasDOGG*
> 
> Hi gens,
> 
> Testes my third FX9590. This one does 24/7 stable on 5.010Ghz 1.476v and 5.113Ghz 1.537v.
> Is this chip golden or silver?


I'm trying not to hate you, it's hard but i'm pretty sure if you sent of those 9590's my way it might sway my opinion


----------



## nX3NTY

I gotta play around with my FX 8320 with ASRock 990FX Killer after lots of overtime at work. I found something. My cooler can't cope of cooling the CPU, although it is stable at anything higher than 4.4GHz the performance start to drop in benchmarks because it reaching over 70C, tested with few synthetic benchmark that is sensitive to overclock like Cinebench. Anyone else facing this or is this just me? The VRM is been actively cooled, also the back of of the CPU socket too. If temps really gets in the way I gonna buy a new cooler tomorrow....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I gotta play around with my FX 8320 with ASRock 990FX Killer after lots of overtime at work. I found something. My cooler can't cope of cooling the CPU, although it is stable at anything higher than 4.4GHz the performance start to drop in benchmarks because it reaching over 70C, tested with few synthetic benchmark that is sensitive to overclock like Cinebench. Anyone else facing this or is this just me? The VRM is been actively cooled, also the back of of the CPU socket too. If temps really gets in the way I gonna buy a new cooler tomorrow....


You're right, it's your cooler


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Still addicted. Just can't afford crazy amounts of the stuff. I personally have 4x4GB Vengeance 1600 cl9 and my 2133 cl11 kits. But my friend is loaning that in his rig ATM. In total in the whole house I think we have 24.5GB of RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Alastair I have the v4.13 does that mean, Samsung?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Version 4.XX are Samsung for Corsair RAM. Unfortunately that does not tell us the tier of the IC's used. Just the brand. However I am sure that we can agree that if you are using 2133 or above kits that they are halfway decent. For reference. My 2133 CL11 Samsung Vengeance kit does 2400 cl9-10-12-31 1T


----------



## Gregory14

i dont rely on prime95, as I read in several places it hurts AMD CPU's, dont know exactly how. But I have run the Prime test, the temps go too high and i have to stop the test, so I never will know if its prime95 stable. Probably would ruin my chip first, as I turned off all power saving features.


----------



## Gregory14

How are you cooling the back of the mobo? I just got a 140x15mm fan that fits back there. I wonder if it would help if the fan is blowing at the socket/ vrm, or away? I have no outlet grill on the back. I did put the fan back there the other day, blowing away, and I saw no improvement. This was because when I touched the back of the VRM they were extremely hot.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> How are you cooling the back of the mobo? I just got a 140x15mm fan that fits back there.


You want air to hit the back of the socket and the back of the vrms. Fans have a dead air space in the center when placed close to an object, so the mount would have to be off center a bit. Depending on the size of the back hole of your case, 140mm may be too much. I just use a 92mm one. You also want cool air to get to the back, otherwise youre just pushing around a lot of hot air.

Quote:


> i dont rely on prime95, as I read in several places it hurts AMD CPU's


How old were those articles you read ? The latest/newer versions of prime95 work fine with AMD cpus.
Using any stress test on any make weak cpu could hurt it. Thats one reason for the stress tests, to identify those so that the system doesnt fail when doing something important. You do want to keep the cpu under temp and voltage design specs though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> i dont rely on prime95, as I read in several places it hurts AMD CPU's, dont know exactly how. But I have run the Prime test, the temps go too high and i have to stop the test, so I never will know if its prime95 stable. Probably would ruin my chip first, as I turned off all power saving features.


huh?

considering i have done more prime then most anyone in this thread on my 8350 i am gonna tell you, no prime is fine, i have pushed my cpu much farther then 70s for EXTENDED periods as well. prime aint gonna kill this chip ( i have 2 )

as far as tips, new cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cooling the back of the mobo? I just got a 140x15mm fan that fits back there.
> 
> 
> 
> You want air to hit the back of the socket and the back of the vrms. Fans have a dead air space in the center when placed close to an object, so the mount would have to be off center a bit. Depending on the size of the back hole of your case, 140mm may be too much. I just use a 92mm one. You also want cool air to get to the back, otherwise youre just pushing around a lot of hot air.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont rely on prime95, as I read in several places it hurts AMD CPU's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old were those articles you read ? The latest/newer versions of prime95 work fine with AMD cpus.
> Using any stress test on any make weak cpu could hurt it. Thats one reason for the stress tests, to identify those so that the system doesnt fail when doing something important. You do want to keep the cpu under temp and voltage design specs though.
Click to expand...

this more or less


----------



## Synister

Ok guys still having crazy readout issues in HWinfo. The OC is stable.


So i've already reinstalled HWinfo. AI suite II has nothing except sensor recorder & thermal radar installed.
I've reflashed my Mobo Bios with the latest update. Is this an OS issue? I know it's not hurting anything but is driving my OCD nuts!


----------



## cpmee

An occasional millisecond hiccup in HWinfo is fairly common and nothing to be concerned with.


----------



## Mega Man

use the beta and wait for the update, the beta is updated very often (hwinfo )


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> use the beta and wait for the update, the beta is updated very often (hwinfo )


Will try this. I know it's not a problem - just annoying and would rather it not.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> use the beta and wait for the update, the beta is updated very often (hwinfo )
> 
> 
> 
> Will try this. I know it's not a problem - just annoying and would rather it not.
Click to expand...

he responds quickly if you use his forum fyi


----------



## JaredLaskey82

Thought I would join the group.





CPU: FX 8350
Motherboard: GA-990FXA-UD5
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600MHz
GPU: 2x ASUS R9 280X DCU2 Top
Case: NZXT Phanton 820 White
Storage: 120Gb Samsung 820 SSD, 2TB Segate Baracuda
PSU: Corsair HX1050 v1
Display(s): 2x BenQ RL2455HM 24inch LED Gaming Monitors
Cooling: Corsair H100i
Keyboard: Tt eSPORTSMEKA G-Unit Combat White
Mouse: Thermaltake Black Series Combat White Gaming Mouse
Sound: CM Storm Sirus S. Creative Inspire T6160 5.1 Speakers. ASUS Xonar DG


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok guys still having crazy readout issues in HWinfo. The OC is stable.
> 
> 
> So i've already reinstalled HWinfo. AI suite II has nothing except sensor recorder & thermal radar installed.
> I've reflashed my Mobo Bios with the latest update. Is this an OS issue? I know it's not hurting anything but is driving my OCD nuts!


you are running to much monitoring software. (at least this is the cause when i experienced this)

other causes for this -> registry errors, Corrupt OS(this is worse case scenery that you are defiantly NOT at yet)

There is a program I use @ work to deal with small registry errors "Glary's Registry Repair" It can be found on Hiren's Boot CD. (google this if you are un aware, great much of software, but most doesn't work if don't boot into its mini xp rom)

Glary's can be used in W7 or w8 IIRC

I would uninstall all monitoring programs, run the registry repair until it doesn't come up with errors, and download a fresh installer from HWinfo and re install.


----------



## Synister

I use CC Cleaner regularly after installs etc to keep registry errors to a minimum but will take a look at the Glarys thing!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I use CC Cleaner regularly after installs etc to keep registry errors to a minimum but will take a look at the Glarys thing!


IMHO the program is better for finding errors then fixing them.

it takes a couple of passes to clear everything up. (3 at most usually, it super quick)

I've use CC cleaner before but i found the GLary's did a better job for the computers at work. so i just stick with glary's at home out of a use one tool for the job.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I've never had an issue using ccleaner but I'm gonna try your suggestion...I've heard of that boot cd before but never picked it up....I'm currently having an issue with Windows media player that might be registry related we will see


----------



## austinmrs

I dont ever use CC or any of those programs.. Should i?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've never had an issue using ccleaner but I'm gonna try your suggestion...I've heard of that boot cd before but never picked it up....I'm currently having an issue with Windows media player that might be registry related we will see


FYI there are alot of mirrors so when you google it i'm pretty sure the website is hirensbootcd.org I always use hirens site rather then the mirrors and the others getting ad revenue off his disk, I can only vouch the site i listed as clean, scan like a mofo if you get it from anywhere else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I dont ever use CC or any of those programs.. Should i?


It is generally a good idea to make sure your registry is in order, I run mine once a month and the most is see on my home computer are 5 errors.

work computer is a different story it runs the virus gauntlet of work constantly. I run it almost daily and i do monthly reformat.

Drivers and registry errors can cause some serious havoc if they get out of hand.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Honestly austin I only use them if I have a registry issue and i troubleshoot it first to narrow it down...ccleaner also has a clean up feature for temp files which you can use whenever....I have read its not good to use these programs habitually (not that I've had a problem the few times i used it alot) but I review what is being changed/deleted not just select all fix all to prevent issues..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Thanks flail I scan everything anyway...but thanks for the official site....can't say enough about not getting extra crap from third partys...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

if intrested ccleaner should be downloaded from Piriform themselves...sometimes my head spins trying to find download links on sites with download buttons in ads..I always hover first to see where it points


----------



## austinmrs

Whenever i run into problems in my pc, i just format it xD

I dont even use anti virus, i use Windows 7, and i dont get virus in like 2 years xD you just have to be carefull at what you do.


----------



## austinmrs

Installed Glary's Registry Repair. 80 errors in registy xD

Also, used that Shortcut clean thing that comes with the program.

This is the best registry cleaner out there? Or CCleaner is better? Is there like program like Glary's Registry Repair with all the features you need to keep the pc clean?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I would still run AntiVirus and firewall there are too many silent ways in to trust in your own click judgement...things and people can get in without you clicking something just with you say idling on a webpage...not having anything at this day and age imo is foolish...I used to think like you until I got educated in the form of having my bank info stolen by a keylogger...if i were you i would get a decent antivirus and spyware/adware scanner just for piece of mind...even if its just avg and malwarebytes which are free


----------



## austinmrs

I use default windows firewall. Not more. I HATE antivirus and all that stuff. I think that we should be the antivirus.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Installed Glary's Registry Repair. 80 errors in registy xD
> 
> Also, used that Shortcut clean thing that comes with the program.
> 
> This is the best registry cleaner out there? Or CCleaner is better? Is there like program like Glary's Registry Repair with all the features you need to keep the pc clean?


From what i see those two are very simular I wouldnt bet one is alot better than the other....get malwarebytes and run it you might be suprised at how clean you aren't


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> From what i see those two are very simular I wouldnt bet one is alot better than the other....get malwarebytes and run it you might be suprised at how clean you aren't


malware bytes is in that hiren software pack LOL

its vicious.. white hat tools or black hat tools it doesn't discriminate.. LMAO it kills it all


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> malware bytes is in that hiren software pack LOL
> 
> its vicious.. white hat tools or black hat tools it doesn't discriminate.. LMAO it kills it all


yeah my favorite adware scanner for years


----------



## austinmrs

So what you use? That hirens boot AIO ?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. Version 4.XX are Samsung for Corsair RAM. Unfortunately that does not tell us the tier of the IC's used. Just the brand. However I am sure that we can agree that if you are using 2133 or above kits that they are halfway decent. For reference. My 2133 CL11 Samsung Vengeance kit does 2400 cl9-10-12-31 1T


Thx I'm running at 1600mhz due to Phenom II repped


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. Version 4.XX are Samsung for Corsair RAM. Unfortunately that does not tell us the tier of the IC's used. Just the brand. However I am sure that we can agree that if you are using 2133 or above kits that they are halfway decent. For reference. My 2133 CL11 Samsung Vengeance kit does 2400 cl9-10-12-31 1T
> 
> 
> 
> Thx I'm running at 1600mhz due to Phenom II repped
Click to expand...

I tried to make a thread that I hoped would get stickied with a lot of information on not just Corsair DIMM's but other brands as well.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1478260/ddr3-memory-ics-in-various-brands-and-models/0_40#post_22077692

Did not seem to garner a lot of attention.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredLaskey82*
> 
> Thought I would join the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: FX 8350
> Motherboard: GA-990FXA-UD5
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600MHz
> GPU: 2x ASUS R9 280X DCU2 Top
> Case: NZXT Phanton 820 White
> Storage: 120Gb Samsung 820 SSD, 2TB Segate Baracuda
> PSU: Corsair HX1050 v1
> Display(s): 2x BenQ RL2455HM 24inch LED Gaming Monitors
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> Keyboard: Tt eSPORTSMEKA G-Unit Combat White
> Mouse: Thermaltake Black Series Combat White Gaming Mouse
> Sound: CM Storm Sirus S. Creative Inspire T6160 5.1 Speakers. ASUS Xonar DG


Clean build man!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So what you use? That hirens boot AIO ?


most of that HBCD aio is better for IT departments stuff..

I don't use much of it other then Malware bytes and Glary's on my personal computers.

mind you i also am constantly monitoring processes and i've also trimmed my OS so ya..

as a foreword, if you are just a next masher there is alot of software that can muck up your install if you are not careful.

if you don't quite understand an interface, exit that app and try a different one until you understand what it is doing.

if all else fails stick with what you know and understand.

I don't have antii virus installed.. but i have installers + updaters should i feel like any virus has gotten past my precautions. If i were to install Anti virus I've had the least headaches with AVG. I just find almost all anti virus programs too intrusive when full on installed.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've never had an issue using ccleaner but I'm gonna try your suggestion...I've heard of that boot cd before but never picked it up....I'm currently having an issue with Windows media player that might be registry related we will see
> 
> 
> 
> FYI there are alot of mirrors so when you google it i'm pretty sure the website is hirensbootcd.org I always use hirens site rather then the mirrors and the others getting ad revenue off his disk, I can only vouch the site i listed as clean, scan like a mofo if you get it from anywhere else.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I dont ever use CC or any of those programs.. Should i?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It is generally a good idea to make sure your registry is in order*, I run mine once a month and the most is see on my home computer are 5 errors.
> 
> work computer is a different story it runs the virus gauntlet of work constantly. I run it almost daily and i do monthly reformat.
> 
> Drivers and registry errors can cause some serious havoc if they get out of hand.
Click to expand...

No it isn't. Whoever told you it is, is due for a beating. You touch Reg only when you know what you are doing and as a last resort.

Registry is a massive variable storage system. You delete the wrong things, and stuff WILL stop working. If you do not know how to navigate it, do not touch it. And if you must, ALWAYS make a backup first.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Clean build man!


I agree that is clean, my rig is ashamed,..... very ashamed
I'll check your thread out


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No it isn't. Whoever told you it is, is due for a beating. You touch Reg only when you know what you are doing and as a last resort.
> 
> Registry is a massive variable storage system. You delete the wrong things, and stuff WILL stop working. If you do not know how to navigate it, do not touch it. And if you must, ALWAYS make a backup first.


derp.. can't believe i forgot to mention back ups... thanks for the catch...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No it isn't. Whoever told you it is, is due for a beating. You touch Reg only when you know what you are doing and as a last resort.
> 
> Registry is a massive variable storage system. You delete the wrong things, and stuff WILL stop working. If you do not know how to navigate it, do not touch it. And if you must, ALWAYS make a backup first.


To be fair.. both of the programs we endorsed both prompt to make backups before it changes a thing









EDIT: also flail that boot cd is pretty nice its got alot of programs i didnt think were around anymore... could be useful in certain situations thanks


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You're right, it's your cooler


Should I go with Phantek TC14PE or Seidon 240M?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Should I go with Phantek TC14PE or Seidon 240M?


I'd prefer the Seidon but thats mainly because i don't like big tower air coolers.


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd prefer the Seidon but thats mainly because i don't like big tower air coolers.


I see, I don't like them either. Can't properly cool my VRM and northbridge cooler because of it


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Should I go with Phantek TC14PE or Seidon 240M?


Since the phantek is so massive it would cover the vrm's and help draw some of the heat off of them. Still it wouldn't compare to having dedicated fans on them. Phantek would give you the peace of mind of not having a leak.

I would go with the seidon though. Will provide slightly better cooling and have the option to adding fans to your vrms to help keep them really cool. If the fan is big enough you can cover your vrm heatsinks entirely and also hang off a little to blow air down to your socket to help cool it too.

Edit:
Here's an example of mine with a h100i


----------



## Gregory14

4.8 IBT stable at Vcore 1.356 woo.

you think i can do VCore 1.4 5Ghz? I may try it, but am I close to max temps? is 62 for socket or package?

Thanks.

what is flops?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 IBT stable at Vcore 1.356 woo.
> 
> you think i can do VCore 1.4 5Ghz? I may try it, but am I close to max temps? is 62 for socket or package?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> what is flops?


You are not using the right version of Intel IBT. You need the AVX version. First page of the thread. It is also likely as well that in using the other version of IBT you will discover your OC is unstable. Because it stresses your processor more.


----------



## Gregory14

You were right. Is bumping the Vcore the answer to keep it stable?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 
> 
> You were right. Is bumping the Vcore the answer to keep it stable?


You'll probably need 1.45 ish to be stable at 4.8


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 
> 
> You were right. Is bumping the Vcore the answer to keep it stable?


Also you really should run 10+ at V.High to get any form of stability. Most run with 20 x @ 90% of Ram for a good stand of stability. But obviously not which finding clock / voltage ranges.


----------



## Gregory14

I knew it was gonna hit 4.9GHz Its Crysis 2 Stable at least, no BSOD or anything.


----------



## Mr Frost

I have a question when I run AIDA64 on my rig it says my cpu is running at 4.3 but when I right click my computer and look in properties it says its running at 4.0 is that common or is something not right ?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

The information in properties is the base clock without and Overclocking or turbo values assigned...it is for a general overview not a current status....aida64 is real time monitoring so it gives the value the motherboard tells it...


----------



## aaroc

What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU when trying to OC.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX850? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU when trying to OC.


I'm not sure on the wattage however if you are that close on wattage you should consider upgrading anyhow if you plan an oc....it would also depend on how aggressive the Overclock is and if you plan on using turbo or not


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm not sure on the wattage however if you are that close on wattage you should consider upgrading anyhow if you plan an oc....it would also depend on how aggressive the Overclock is and if you plan on using turbo or not


currently I have a Corsair AX1200i and will use another one or an Corsair AX860i. I want to know if I will have enough power considering 4 R9 290X and WC + a lot of fans.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX850? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU when trying to OC.


Of an AX1200i? Not likely.

Edit. With 4x290 yeah, it is likely.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Shilka? O where art thou...lol I don't know a lot about power consumption especially of amd cards...but I would wager with the 1200 you could get some overclock out of it....I am a little jealous of the setup though...4 290s I hope you are running three monitors?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Not even a 1200i can keep up with quad CFX 290s and an overclocked vishera octo. His cards alone can draw 1k.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

In that case he may be lucky it runs well under load at all lol


----------



## X-Alt

Think he might need to set Win 7 compatibility mode in IBT.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU when trying to OC.


Just take how much power a stock FX draws. (Not sure on this one as well)
For example:
8350 stock clock,stock voltage=125 watts
Overclocked to 5Ghz = +25% current draw based on clocks alone.
Overvolted 1,33 to 1.55v = 16% voltage increase.
Power should be up by; 1.25 x 1.16 = 1.45 or 45% more power consumption.

Do the math and add some layway. Ideally about 10-20% to be perfectly safe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Shilka? O where art thou...lol I don't know a lot about power consumption especially of amd cards...but I would wager with the 1200 you could get some overclock out of it....I am a little jealous of the setup though...4 290s I hope you are running three monitors?


Yeah..that's kinda wicked set up he got!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU when trying to OC.


yes you probably did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm not sure on the wattage however if you are that close on wattage you should consider upgrading anyhow if you plan an oc....it would also depend on how aggressive the Overclock is and if you plan on using turbo or not
> 
> 
> 
> currently I have a Corsair AX1200i and will use another one or an Corsair AX860i. I want to know if I will have enough power considering 4 R9 290X and WC + a lot of fans.
Click to expand...

that will be plenty assume 300w for cpu 300w each card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Not even a 1200i can keep up with quad CFX 290s and an overclocked vishera octo. His cards alone can draw 1k.


4 7970s can pull 1200w oced, your figures are from stock oced they can pull 1200ish watts


----------



## Kuivamaa

Didn't say they will stop at 1k, I said they "can"







, did he even mention o/c them? If you put overclocking into consideration, with some ridiculous voltage, well, perhaps Red can inform us what those cards can pull.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU when trying to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Just take how much power a stock FX draws. (Not sure on this one as well)
> For example:
> 8350 stock clock,stock voltage=125 watts
> Overclocked to 5Ghz = +25% current draw based on clocks alone.
> Overvolted 1,33 to 1.55v = 16% voltage increase.
> Power should be up by; 1.25 x 1.16 = 1.45 or 45% more power consumption.
> 
> Do the math and add some layway. Ideally about 10-20% to be perfectly safe.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Shilka? O where art thou...lol I don't know a lot about power consumption especially of amd cards...but I would wager with the 1200 you could get some overclock out of it....I am a little jealous of the setup though...4 290s I hope you are running three monitors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah..that's kinda wicked set up he got!!
Click to expand...

A 5Ghz 8350 pulls over 300w... Math doesn't work that way with CPUs. Also the stock TDP is an estimation, rarely are the chips actually at that number.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 5Ghz 8350 pulls over 300w... Math doesn't work that way with CPUs. Also the stock TDP is an estimation, rarely are the chips actually at that number.


I'll second this, in measurements I've done ~300 watts is about right at 5ghz. Keep in mind, this is not at the wall (ac measurement) this is from the PSU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Didn't say they will stop at 1k, I said they "can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did he even mention o/c them? If you put overclocking into consideration, with some ridiculous voltage, well, perhaps Red can inform us what those cards can pull.


umm why wait ? i know what they pull, but apparently you dont
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Didn't say they will stop at 1k, I said they "can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did he even mention o/c them? If you put overclocking into consideration, with some ridiculous voltage, well, perhaps Red can inform us what those cards can pull.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU _*when trying to OC*_.


that is where he mentioned ocing

besides that you can make a valid guess from PCIE connectors

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html

slot 75w
6pin 75w
8pin 150w

total 300w !~ not that hard dont even need someone who owns them to figure it out.

to boot amd is known for hard locking their cards ? ( yes they even did this on the 7970, you have to mod them to pull more )

i am building a quadfire 290x rig, and i have done enough research, 1 290x is here on monday the rest soon they can easily pull 300w each so it is a safe assumption

300w cpu +4x300w cards= 1500w he hit ocp

@aaroc

btw make sure if you run dual psus make sure your breaker/ fuse is separate ( 15a is standard outlet in usa, 1200w =15a for the most part )


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Didn't say they will stop at 1k, I said they "can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did he even mention o/c them? If you put overclocking into consideration, with some ridiculous voltage, well, perhaps Red can inform us what those cards can pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm why wait ? i know what they pull, but apparently you dont
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Didn't say they will stop at 1k, I said they "can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did he even mention o/c them? If you put overclocking into consideration, with some ridiculous voltage, well, perhaps Red can inform us what those cards can pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU _*when trying to OC*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is where he mentioned ocing
> 
> besides that you can make a valid guess from PCIE connectors
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html
> 
> slot 75w
> 6pin 75w
> 8pin 150w
> 
> total 300w !~ not that hard dont even need someone who owns them to figure it out.
> 
> to boot amd is known for hard locking their cards ? ( yes they even did this on the 7970, you have to mod them to pull more )
> 
> i am building a quadfire 290x rig, and i have done enough research, 1 290x is here on monday the rest soon they can easily pull 300w each so it is a safe assumption
> 
> 300w cpu +4x300w cards= 1500w he hit ocp
> 
> @aaroc
> 
> btw make sure if you run dual psus make sure your breaker/ fuse is separate ( 15a is standard outlet in usa, 1200w =15a for the most part )
Click to expand...

I don't know how you can fair at math that hard after doing so well in the same post, but 1200w on 120v lines = 10A...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Didn't say they will stop at 1k, I said they "can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did he even mention o/c them? If you put overclocking into consideration, with some ridiculous voltage, well, perhaps Red can inform us what those cards can pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm why wait ? i know what they pull, but apparently you dont
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Didn't say they will stop at 1k, I said they "can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did he even mention o/c them? If you put overclocking into consideration, with some ridiculous voltage, well, perhaps Red can inform us what those cards can pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU _*when trying to OC*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is where he mentioned ocing
> 
> besides that you can make a valid guess from PCIE connectors
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html
> 
> slot 75w
> 6pin 75w
> 8pin 150w
> 
> total 300w !~ not that hard dont even need someone who owns them to figure it out.
> 
> to boot amd is known for hard locking their cards ? ( yes they even did this on the 7970, you have to mod them to pull more )
> 
> i am building a quadfire 290x rig, and i have done enough research, 1 290x is here on monday the rest soon they can easily pull 300w each so it is a safe assumption
> 
> 300w cpu +4x300w cards= 1500w he hit ocp
> 
> @aaroc
> 
> btw make sure if you run dual psus make sure your breaker/ fuse is separate ( 15a is standard outlet in usa, 1200w =15a for the most part )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you can fair at math that hard after doing so well in the same post, but 1200w on 120v lines = 10A...
Click to expand...

most ( not all ) 1200w psus pull 15 a ( rated at )
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153054
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153145
and all the seasonic 1250w
some that do pull 12a
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256082
but either way 1200w +850w= more then ( in the us ) any circuit breaker short of 220v is rated for ( by code )


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 5Ghz 8350 pulls over 300w... Math doesn't work that way with CPUs. Also the stock TDP is an estimation, rarely are the chips actually at that number.


That was meant as an example. The parameters will change on each application. And the 125W value is also an example. So happened that 8350's TDP is the same. And yes, I am aware that TDP and power consumption are not the same ?

The computation or estimation will work as a guide though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll second this, in measurements I've done ~300 watts is about right at 5ghz. Keep in mind, this is not at the wall (ac measurement) this is from the PSU.


This will give everyone the idea.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 5Ghz 8350 pulls over 300w... Math doesn't work that way with CPUs. Also the stock TDP is an estimation, rarely are the chips actually at that number.
> 
> 
> 
> That was meant as an example. The parameters will change on each application. And the 125W value is also an example. So happened that 8350's TDP is the same. And yes, I am aware that TDP and power consumption are not the same ?
> 
> The computation or estimation will work as a guide though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I'll second this, in measurements I've done ~300 watts is about right at 5ghz. Keep in mind, this is not at the wall (ac measurement) this is from the PSU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This will give everyone the idea.
Click to expand...

anyone else see the new egg shell shocker today ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone else see the new egg shell shocker today ?


Mother of!!! A 9590 for the price of an 8320 from where I'm from!!!


----------



## Mega Man

it isnt even a shell shocker price ironically you can buy it for that right now


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm why wait ? i know what they pull, but apparently you dont
> 
> that is where he mentioned ocing


He specifically mentioned CPU overclocking, NOT GPU. And it seems that ,no, we can't just judge a card from the connectors any longer, haven't you seen what happened with R9 295X2?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-295x2-review-benchmark-performance,3799-2.html

"Notice the two eight-pin power plugs? A lot of folks were speculating that AMD would use three of those. AMD is coy about the 295X2's maximum power, but claims it averages around 500 W under load. We'll give you a definitive answer on consumption in the following pages. However, let's use 500 W as a nice, round figure. The PCI-SIG electromechanical specification rates a 16-lane PCI Express slot for up to 75 W. A six-pin auxiliary connector is rated for the same 75 W. And you get 150 W from an eight-pin connector. Two of those eight-pin plugs plus a motherboard slot should add up to 375 W, leaving us about 125 W short of our target."

According to AMD, that's not a problem. Representatives from the PCI-SIG declined comment, but AMD says:

"The PCI spec was created as a guideline for wide compatibility and thermal density within a two-slot form factor. The 295X2 is about pushing performance, not wide compatibility, and as a result requires carefully-chosen infrastructure by DIYers. This selection criteria for PSUs and cases&#8230;will appear on amd.com after launch. When it comes to PSUs, the 295X2 will separate the wheat from the chaff, so to speak. The best PSUs will use low-gauge wiring and high-output MOSFETs..."


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> umm why wait ? i know what they pull, but apparently you dont
> 
> that is where he mentioned ocing
> 
> 
> 
> He specifically mentioned CPU overclocking, NOT GPU. And it seems that ,no, we can't just judge a card from the connectors any longer, haven't you seen what happened with R9 295X2?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-295x2-review-benchmark-performance,3799-2.html
> 
> "Notice the two eight-pin power plugs? A lot of folks were speculating that AMD would use three of those. AMD is coy about the 295X2's maximum power, but claims it averages around 500 W under load. We'll give you a definitive answer on consumption in the following pages. However, let's use 500 W as a nice, round figure. The PCI-SIG electromechanical specification rates a 16-lane PCI Express slot for up to 75 W. A six-pin auxiliary connector is rated for the same 75 W. And you get 150 W from an eight-pin connector. Two of those eight-pin plugs plus a motherboard slot should add up to 375 W, leaving us about 125 W short of our target."
> 
> According to AMD, that's not a problem. Representatives from the PCI-SIG declined comment, but AMD says:
> 
> "The PCI spec was created as a guideline for wide compatibility and thermal density within a two-slot form factor. The 295X2 is about pushing performance, not wide compatibility, and as a result requires carefully-chosen infrastructure by DIYers. This selection criteria for PSUs and cases&#8230;will appear on amd.com after launch. When it comes to PSUs, the 295X2 will separate the wheat from the chaff, so to speak. The best PSUs will use low-gauge wiring and high-output MOSFETs..."
Click to expand...

he mentioned "ocing" period never said i just oced my gpu, and belive what you want about gpu power useage but since you are so fond of quoting toms
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-review,3650-29.html

i can show more, but meh some show more, some less, the truth is you can NOT put a number on it, as it pulls though both the 24pin and the 6/8pins and most no one in the review business actually owns the proper equip to measure properly

to emphasize
they will pull ~ 300 w each, you will need at least a 1600w power supply for a min of 100w head room. and i am done talking about this.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I don't know how you can fair at math that hard after doing so well in the same post, but 1200w on 120v lines = 10A...


Although absolutely right when calculating ac to ac current, the losses across the DC conversation is the main story. Even with the "Gold" power supplies today, consider 90% efficiency (10% heat loss).

1200*0.1=120watt loss. Making a 1200w PSU pull ~1320watts AC. Figure that most 120v US outlets are figured @ 115v: 1320\115=11.4amps.

Add general service factor of 15% (.15, losses via aging and degradation), you'd have to look @ 1518watt ac worst case scenario.

1518/115=13.2 amps. Then you think about voltage drop after heat and current load on a 15amp home breaker, your getting close.

I'll tell you this, I have my 850 machine (with all peripherals) and a headless server (~550watts full tilt) on the same breaker. ( because this side of my office is wired that way) and twice now I have popped the breaker in the summer with 110f outside and the machines ramped up. At the time of these loads, the voltage on the breaker will droop to ~110v... Making the amp draw even worse.

Food for thought...

ADDED: As I just caught on that I just dropped this post in the middle of what might very well be a "heated" discussion. I want to emphasize I am not leaning on anyone or "poking" either. Simply adding some ¢...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he mentioned "ocing" period never said i just oced my gpu, and belive what you want about gpu power useage but since you are so fond of quoting toms
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-review,3650-29.html
> 
> i can show more, but meh some show more, some less, the truth is you can NOT put a number on it, as it pulls though both the 24pin and the 6/8pins and most no one in the review business actually owns the proper equip to measure properly
> 
> to emphasize
> they will pull ~ 300 w each, you will need at least a 1600w power supply for a min of 100w head room. and i am done talking about this.


"What is the difference in Watt consumption of a not OC FX8350 and a OC FX8350? I think I will hit the limit of my PSU when trying to OC."

Word by word. His concern was the CPU. I chimed in.

"Not even a 1200i can keep up with quad CFX 290s and an overclocked vishera octo. His cards alone *can* draw 1k."

...and yes that was stock,while gaming,no stress testing or anything, normal usage. And then you came charging in, feeling superior informing us that overclocked cards will consume more power and his already insufficient PSU will be even more insufficient. Thanks, captain obvious.


----------



## aaroc

Thanks all for your answers! I have never OC before and as Im building my first WC loop, I think I will try to OC and have fun like you guys show in your posts here









I live in a 220V country and in my neighborhood almost all the time my UPS and killowatt shows 227-230V. Our fuses are 15A each for different separate part of the house and 20A for the kitchen.
A few months ago me and my wife bought a 33 years old apartment. The first thing I did was call the electric company for a full check of the wires, fuses, connectors. I was afraid to make a fire with my computer. They told me that the electric installation was safe to use and plug a 1200W+ PC and recommended to upgrade/rewire it in the next 3 years as it was old. We will upgrade/rewire the electric installation this year. Megaman advice about the electric installation is a good one. KyadCK I dont see your Rep+ button.

3x R9 290 and 1xFX8350 without OC hit 900-1000W as shown by Corsair Link in the AX1200i.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Thanks all for your answers! I have never OC before and as Im building my first WC loop, I think I will try to OC and have fun like you guys show in your posts here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a 220V country and in my neighborhood almost all the time my UPS and killowatt shows 227-230V. Our fuses are 15A each for different separate part of the house and 20A for the kitchen.
> A few months ago me and my wife bought a 33 years old apartment. The first thing I did was call the electric company for a full check of the wires, fuses, connectors. I was afraid to make a fire with my computer. They told me that the electric installation was safe to use and plug a 1200W+ PC and recommended to upgrade/rewire it in the next 3 years as it was old. We will upgrade/rewire the electric installation this year. Megaman advice about the electric installation is a good one. KyadCK I dont see your Rep+ button.
> 
> 3x R9 290 and 1xFX8350 without OC hit 900-1000W as shown by Corsair Link in the AX1200i.


Keep in mind that 220v will run a tad more efficient than 120v here in the states. You will also have more potential energy within the same amperage as well.

(I.E. 120v*15amps=1800watts vs. 220v*15amps=3300watts)

You should have decent headroom (although pushing it) with a 1200watt PSU.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Keep in mind that 220v will run a tad more efficient than 120v here in the states. You will also have more potential energy within the same amperage as well.


Which boils down to you can use thinner gauge wire (per the code) to carry more wattage.


----------



## Mega Man

You can easily put both psus on one circuit then. It will only pull a max of 7.5a on 220


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> KyadCK I dont see your Rep+ button.


moderators dont have rep buttons you arent missing it :_)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can easily put both psus on one circuit then. It will only pull a max of 7.5a on 220


hrmm... this could explain the issue i had a few years ago with three pcs on the same circuit rofl....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Which boils down to you can use thinner gauge wire (per the code) to carry more wattage.


Not necessarily thinner by a lot. A step thinner maybe.









If you want to carry more wattage with a 220 volt line, use the same gauge wire as that of a 115 120 or 110 volt lines.


----------



## aaroc

The initial question wasnt about the electric installation, but how much PSU more do I need to power an OC computer. The AX1200i is larger than the AX860i, so putting 2 AX1200i on the same tower is harder than one 1200 and one 860.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Keep in mind that 220v will run a tad more efficient than 120v here in the states. You will also have more potential energy within the same amperage as well.
> 
> (I.E. 120v*15amps=1800watts vs. 220v*15amps=3300watts)
> 
> You should have decent headroom (although pushing it) with a 1200watt PSU.


Correct me guys to think of this, does your statement imply that 15 Amps is the maximum current or amperage you guys can draw from the wall socket?

Isn't it that you can always change the circuit breaker values to match your needs? As well as spec'ing the wires?

Also, I don't know if this also applies to computer PSUs but, Audio Amplifiers for example can push out several thousand Watts of Power to the speakers without creating any issues when plugged in to a wall socket. Has something to do with the signals they use and produce.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can easily put both psus on one circuit then. It will only pull a max of 7.5a on 220


Yes.

Can't you on a standard 120 volt line?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> hrmm... this could explain the issue i had a few years ago with three pcs on the same circuit rofl....


What happened? Circuit breaker trip off?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> The initial question wasnt about the electric installation, but how much PSU more do I need to power an OC computer. The AX1200i is larger than the AX860i, so putting 2 AX1200i on the same tower is harder than one 1200 and one 860.


boils down to your preference.

2 X 1200 would give you a lot of headroom for Oc'ing.
1 x 1200 + 1 x 850 should probably work fine. Until you OC the crap out of your rig to chase numbers.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Keep in mind that 220v will run a tad more efficient than 120v here in the states. You will also have more potential energy within the same amperage as well.
> 
> (I.E. 120v*15amps=1800watts vs. 220v*15amps=3300watts)
> 
> You should have decent headroom (although pushing it) with a 1200watt PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me guys to think of this, does your statement imply that 15 Amps is the maximum current or amperage you guys can draw from the wall socket?
> 
> Isn't it that you can always change the circuit breaker values to match your needs? As well as spec'ing the wires?
> 
> Also, I don't know if this also applies to computer PSUs but, Audio Amplifiers for example can push out several thousand Watts of Power to the speakers without creating any issues when plugged in to a wall socket. Has something to do with the signals they use and produce.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can easily put both psus on one circuit then. It will only pull a max of 7.5a on 220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Can't you on a standard 120
Click to expand...

Deleted too much on my phone. But to answer your questions.

You can change circuit breakers. However. To be up to code in most states in the u.s. you can not excede 20a on main recepticles ( higher amp plugs hace designated special plugs). And the wire has to be able to take that amount of current.

You could hack it. But never something I would recommend.
s to the speakers you are talking high vs low voltage. It is not pulling hundreds of amps from the wall

You can put as many on one circuit as the circuit breaker allows. However 1200w at full load is about 15a at the wall. So you would need 2 separate breakers in most cases
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> The initial question wasnt about the electric installation, but how much PSU more do I need to power an OC computer. The AX1200i is larger than the AX860i, so putting 2 AX1200i on the same tower is harder than one 1200 and one 860.
> 
> 
> 
> boils down to your preference.
> 
> 2 X 1200 would give you a lot of headroom for Oc'ing.
> 1 x 1200 + 1 x 850 should probably work fine. Until you OC the crap out of your rig to chase numbers.
Click to expand...

Either is a bit over kill 3 gpu on1200w fourth and cpu on secondary .

Leaves a few hundred ways on each as head room


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> And the wire has to be able to take that amount of current.


14 gauge solid copper = 15 amps. Most common household wiring and receptacles.
12 gauge solid copper = 20 amps. Pretty rare in a house. (except for a time years back when 12ga was selling for less than 14ga, heh)
10 gauge solid copper = 30 amps. Mostly for electric water heaters.
8 gauge solid copper = 40 amps. Some electric stoves and some large water heaters.
6 gauge solid copper = 50 amps, mostly used for electric stoves.

Using solid aluminum wire, not allowed in most areas anymore except for over 30 amps and special clamps, you have to use the next gauge down for the amperage, ie thicker wire.
Quote:


> You can put as many on one circuit as the circuit breaker allows. However 1200w at full load is about 15a at the wall. So you would need 2 separate breakers in most cases


Yeah, he would need a 14 ga or heavier extension cord for the second psu and he would most likely find the separate second circuit run in another room or a few rooms away. He can easily test which are separate circuits by using lamps in the receptacles and switching off the breakers at the panel one at a time.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And the wire has to be able to take that amount of current.
> 
> 
> 
> 14 gauge solid copper = 15 amps. Most common household wiring and receptacles.
> 12 gauge solid copper = 20 amps. Pretty rare in a house.
> 10 gauge solid copper = 30 amps. Mostly for electric water heaters.
> 8 gauge solid copper = 40 amps. Some electric stoves and some large water heaters.
> 6 gauge solid copper = 50 amps, mostly used for electric stoves.
> 
> Using solid aluminum wire, not allowed in most areas anymore except for over 30 amps and special clamps, you have to use the next gauge down for the amperage, ie thicker wire.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You can put as many on one circuit as the circuit breaker allows. However 1200w at full load is about 15a at the wall. So you would need 2 separate breakers in most cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he would need a 14 ga or heavier extension cord for the second psu and he would most likely find the separate second circuit run in another room or a few rooms away. He can easily test which are separate circuits by using lamps in the receptacles and switching off the breakers at the panel one at a time.
Click to expand...

not trying to argue but 12g is pretty common esp in old houses. you are allowed to put 15ga outlets on 20a circuit breakers. most of the outlets in my house are 20a
Source

this is biased off the national code but it is for the state of colorado there are 20a requirements.

personally i only run 12ga unless i need a bigger wire


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And the wire has to be able to take that amount of current.
> 
> 
> 
> 14 gauge solid copper = 15 amps. Most common household wiring and receptacles.
> 12 gauge solid copper = 20 amps. Pretty rare in a house.
> 10 gauge solid copper = 30 amps. Mostly for electric water heaters.
> 8 gauge solid copper = 40 amps. Some electric stoves and some large water heaters.
> 6 gauge solid copper = 50 amps, mostly used for electric stoves.
> 
> Using solid aluminum wire, not allowed in most areas anymore except for over 30 amps and special clamps, you have to use the next gauge down for the amperage, ie thicker wire.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You can put as many on one circuit as the circuit breaker allows. However 1200w at full load is about 15a at the wall. So you would need 2 separate breakers in most cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he would need a 14 ga or heavier extension cord for the second psu and he would most likely find the separate second circuit run in another room or a few rooms away. He can easily test which are separate circuits by using lamps in the receptacles and switching off the breakers at the panel one at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not trying to argue but 12g is pretty common esp in old houses. you are allowed to put 15ga outlets on 20a circuit breakers. most of the outlets in my house are 20a
Click to expand...

Mine are also Mega, but sage advice non-the-less. I went out and got two 6ft 18A extension cords Hard to find, I found mine at an ACE Hardware) and run my AX1200 off one 20A circuit, and the other. 1000A off a separate circuit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And the wire has to be able to take that amount of current.
> 
> 
> 
> 14 gauge solid copper = 15 amps. Most common household wiring and receptacles.
> 
> 12 gauge solid copper = 20 amps. Pretty rare in a house.
> 
> 10 gauge solid copper = 30 amps. Mostly for electric water heaters.
> 
> 8 gauge solid copper = 40 amps. Some electric stoves and some large water heaters.
> 
> 6 gauge solid copper = 50 amps, mostly used for electric stoves.
> 
> Using solid aluminum wire, not allowed in most areas anymore except for over 30 amps and special clamps, you have to use the next gauge down for the amperage, ie thicker wire.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You can put as many on one circuit as the circuit breaker allows. However 1200w at full load is about 15a at the wall. So you would need 2 separate breakers in most cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he would need a 14 ga or heavier extension cord for the second psu and he would most likely find the separate second circuit run in another room or a few rooms away. He can easily test which are separate circuits by using lamps in the receptacles and switching off the breakers at the panel one at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not trying to argue but 12g is pretty common esp in old houses. you are allowed to put 15ga outlets on 20a circuit breakers. most of the outlets in my house are 20a
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are also Mega, but sage advice non-the-less. I went out and got two 6ft 18A extension cords Hard to find, I found mine at an ACE Hardware) and run my AX1200 off one 20A circuit, and the other. 1000A off a separate circuit.
Click to expand...

hehe that is why i am running a 20a 220 branch i can run EVERYTHING @! (3) one for each pc


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> personally i only run 12ga unless i need a bigger wire


So do I, and in the garage exclusively because the relatively small price difference and amounts are worth it. But electrical contractors run the very least they can per the code, heh.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> personally i only run 12ga unless i need a bigger wire
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, and in the garage exclusively because the relatively small price difference and amounts are worth it. But electrical contractors run the very least they can per the code, heh.
Click to expand...

thats why i buy houses from the 70s, still had copper pipes, built to last, not the cheap junk now


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> still had copper pipes, built to last,


Yeah, but after 30 - 50 years, depending on the water, copper pipes and the fittings get corrosion and leak. It so much easier to deal with pvc and cpc. Soldering in tight spaces is a bear, heh.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Deleted too much on my phone. But to answer your questions.
> 
> You can change circuit breakers. However. To be up to code in most states in the u.s. you can not exceed 20a on main recepticles ( higher amp plugs hace designated special plugs). And the wire has to be able to take that amount of current.


I see. Has something to do with the safety standards isn't it?
You got me a clear picture now.
Quote:


> You could hack it. But never something I would recommend.vc


Quote:


> As to the speakers you are talking high vs low voltage. It is not pulling hundreds of amps from the wall


Depends on the AMPS used mate.

You can put as many on one circuit as the circuit breaker allows. However 1200w at full load is about 15a at the wall. So you would need 2 separate breakers in most cases[/quote]

Got it man, different standards it is.

As an example, we use 220Volts which could either be single phase, 220-0 or a 220-Ground.
or a 3-phase 220, 110-110 if you take 2 lines.

No breaker rules to follow. Just plain local building code and National Elecrical code to master.
You can use whatever size of wire for the outlets cept thinner than 14 Gauge (which is for lightings main).. using a standard socket-plug mating.

So yeah, things like yours are NEWS to me.















Quote:


> Either is a bit over kill 3 gpu on 1200w fourth and cpu on secondary .
> Leaves a few hundred ways on each as head room


----------



## KyadCK

Just ordered some shiny things for both my main rig and the Kaveri one. It should all be here by wednesday. All of it is long due, and very welcome. You'll see it when I'm done.

I'll also be parting out quite a lot, so if any of you are in the mood for some "cheaper" stuff keep an eye on me, I'll have some high-grade stuff goin out my door soon.

And lastly... My computer is less than 15 feet from my breaker box. It is plugged into the outlets that are _physically on the breaker box._ Maybe it's time to find me a 50A breaker and some good cable...


----------



## Alastair

Guys I just found something interesting. Well we all know that we do not recommend 970 boards for FX. But @cpmee has discovered something more. On the back of ASUS M5A990X Evo R2.0 and ASUS M5A990FX Pro R2.0, there are chips on the back of the board around the VRM area. Now these little chips get quite toasty! 113C with an FX 6300 at 4.5GHz I think!



Don't worry this is not my system!










However the 970 boards do not have these chips it would seem! Now this confirms what a lot of us have suspected as true, that the Asus 970 boards although 6+2 phase like their bigger brothers, are not as robust and powerful as the M5A990 boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Of course Im right. I thought I was wrong once, but was mistaken, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of M5A970 R2
> 
> 
> 
> Back of M5A970 LE R2
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those extra chips must be doing something good, otherwise why spend the cost, time and effort to put them on ? Bonami2 deserves credit for measuring the temps of those hot little suckers. Even though I have an infrared thermometer, I doubt if I would have thought to measure back side temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to look at the backsides of some Gigabyte boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-78LMT-USB3 = no chips
> GA-970A-UD3P = no chips
> GA-990FXA-UD3 = no chips
> GA-990FXA-UD5 = no chips
> GA-990FXA-UD7 = no chips
> 
> So we can deduce that those chips have to do with New DIGI+ Power Control, which the M5A970 and Gigabyte boards dont have.


Now kudos to @cpmee for showing me this and also @bonami2 for having that hot running system that shows us how important the cooling is on those M5A990 boards.

Now I decided to share this with you guys. Simply because most of us here are running the full sized octo's at 4.6GHz+ on these boards. So these VRM's are under even more stress. So we need to get some cooling in there. Now most of us have some sort of backside fan. In my case a 120mm that is big enough to cover the socket and these little chips. However I would recommend people using smaller fans maybe think about up-sizing.

Now being the kind of enthusiast I am I decided that I am personally going to take this step further. Simply because I am an avid OC'er. I will be trying to to reach 5GHz on this board. So cooling will be important. So I am going to take the left over VRM and DRAM heatsinks that I am using for my GPU's and I am going to put them on the back of the motherboard on these chips. Also the M5A boards use push pins to fasten the VRM sinks in place. So I think that I am going to try and redo the sinks with screws or bolts. Hopefully this will lessen the gap between the VRM mosFET's and the sink. Because the gap is actually pretty large. Tried replacing the pads with MX-4 once and the gap was too large and the contact was poor. If there was any contact at all. So if I find a way to screw the sink on I can close the gap to a small enough gap, that I get decent contact in there so I can use my favorite TIM.


----------



## gertruude

Hey dudettes

MY mate got a crappy laptop with just a vga port on it

the screens going dodgy on the laptop but works great through another monitor, but alas his tv got no vga port. just hdmi

anyone got any ideas if such a cable exists


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I just found something interesting. Well we all know that we do not recommend 970 boards for FX. But @cpmee has discovered something more. On the back of ASUS M5A990X Evo R2.0 and ASUS M5A990FX Pro R2.0, there are chips on the back of the board around the VRM area. Now these little chips get quite toasty! 113C with an FX 6300 at 4.5GHz I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry this is not my system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the 970 boards do not have these chips it would seem! Now this confirms what a lot of us have suspected as true, that the Asus 970 boards although 6+2 phase like their bigger brothers, are not as robust and powerful as the M5A990 boards.
> Now kudos to @cpmee for showing me this and also @bonami2 for having that hot running system that shows us how important the cooling is on those M5A990 boards.
> 
> Now I decided to share this with you guys. Simply because most of us here are running the full sized octo's at 4.6GHz+ on these boards. So these VRM's are under even more stress. So we need to get some cooling in there. Now most of us have some sort of backside fan. In my case a 120mm that is big enough to cover the socket and these little chips. However I would recommend people using smaller fans maybe think about up-sizing.
> 
> Now being the kind of enthusiast I am I decided that I am personally going to take this step further. Simply because I am an avid OC'er. I will be trying to to reach 5GHz on this board. So cooling will be important. So I am going to take the left over VRM and DRAM heatsinks that I am using for my GPU's and I am going to put them on the back of the motherboard on these chips. Also the M5A boards use push pins to fasten the VRM sinks in place. So I think that I am going to try and redo the sinks with screws or bolts. Hopefully this will lessen the gap between the VRM mosFET's and the sink. Because the gap is actually pretty large. Tried replacing the pads with MX-4 once and the gap was too large and the contact was poor. If there was any contact at all. So if I find a way to screw the sink on I can close the gap to a small enough gap, that I get decent contact in there so I can use my favorite TIM.


Not sure what those are but for completion sake ,this is the back of my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, (the 6+2 model).



It also has these things. M5A97 R2.0 is a 4+2 heatsinked model and the M5A97 LE R2.0 is 4+2 non heatsinked.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I just found something interesting. Well we all know that we do not recommend 970 boards for FX. But @cpmee has discovered something more. On the back of ASUS M5A990X Evo R2.0 and ASUS M5A990FX Pro R2.0, there are chips on the back of the board around the VRM area. Now these little chips get quite toasty! 113C with an FX 6300 at 4.5GHz I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry this is not my system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the 970 boards do not have these chips it would seem! Now this confirms what a lot of us have suspected as true, that the Asus 970 boards although 6+2 phase like their bigger brothers, are not as robust and powerful as the M5A990 boards.
> Now kudos to @cpmee for showing me this and also @bonami2 for having that hot running system that shows us how important the cooling is on those M5A990 boards.
> 
> Now I decided to share this with you guys. Simply because most of us here are running the full sized octo's at 4.6GHz+ on these boards. So these VRM's are under even more stress. So we need to get some cooling in there. Now most of us have some sort of backside fan. In my case a 120mm that is big enough to cover the socket and these little chips. However I would recommend people using smaller fans maybe think about up-sizing.
> 
> Now being the kind of enthusiast I am I decided that I am personally going to take this step further. Simply because I am an avid OC'er. I will be trying to to reach 5GHz on this board. So cooling will be important. So I am going to take the left over VRM and DRAM heatsinks that I am using for my GPU's and I am going to put them on the back of the motherboard on these chips. Also the M5A boards use push pins to fasten the VRM sinks in place. So I think that I am going to try and redo the sinks with screws or bolts. Hopefully this will lessen the gap between the VRM mosFET's and the sink. Because the gap is actually pretty large. Tried replacing the pads with MX-4 once and the gap was too large and the contact was poor. If there was any contact at all. So if I find a way to screw the sink on I can close the gap to a small enough gap, that I get decent contact in there so I can use my favorite TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what those are but for completion sake ,this is the back of my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, (the 6+2 model).
> 
> 
> 
> It also has these things. M5A97 R2.0 is a 4+2 heatsinked model and the M5A97 LE R2.0 is 4+2 non heatsinked.
Click to expand...

The higher end boards from Asus such as Saberkitties and Crosshairs have the chips at the back, but there is some sort of heatplate sort of thing on the back there. So there shouldn't be a need to worry about those.

So Backside Chips:
M5A990FX Pro R2.0
M5A990X Evo R2.0
M5A970 Evo R2.0

No Backside Chips:
M5A970 R2.0
M5A970 LE R2.0


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey dudettes
> 
> MY mate got a crappy laptop with just a vga port on it
> 
> the screens going dodgy on the laptop but works great through another monitor, but alas his tv got no vga port. just hdmi
> 
> anyone got any ideas if such a cable exists


Like this
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/1-8m-6ft-gold-hdmi-male-to-vga-hd-15-hd15-male-cable-cord-for-monitor/229978432.html?listingId=209746921&scid=pla_google_YallStore&adid=18163&gclid=CJiwpaqj4L0CFWEV7AodcF4ASQ


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Like this
> http://www.rakuten.com/prod/1-8m-6ft-gold-hdmi-male-to-vga-hd-15-hd15-male-cable-cord-for-monitor/229978432.html?listingId=209746921&scid=pla_google_YallStore&adid=18163&gclid=CJiwpaqj4L0CFWEV7AodcF4ASQ


I did find something like that but the shop said it wont work from laptop to tv just from laptop to another monitor


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I did find something like that but the shop said it wont work from laptop to tv just from laptop to another monitor


That's right.

HDMI, digital
Vga , analog
Not going to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey dudettes
> 
> MY mate got a crappy laptop with just a vga port on it
> 
> the screens going dodgy on the laptop but works great through another monitor, but alas his tv got no vga port. just hdmi
> 
> anyone got any ideas if such a cable exists


Check the tv if it has a s-video in. Or 3-way s-video rca inputs.

http://forum.videohelp.com/images/guides/p1954236/vga-rca-sv-adapter.jpg

http://api.ning.com/files/d8-0bmpEQxXIG*6X88FS8nx86xaQ3Zt05w2gpLrVdtZwLROpM-RAMW5pumfpCu-UFc4iwTWhb6Q8JOnZpzGWi5g0Rr10jgQ8/6VGATO3RCA00897756.jpg

And this guide.

https://www.google.com.ph/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=GgRMU6yDFajF8AGan4HYAQ&url=http://forums.cnet.com/7723-6122_102-357868/how-to-connect-pc-to-tv-using-rgb/&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFM9MLImrz-0qQBVMxlFJiurytjqA


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's right.
> 
> HDMI, digital
> Vga , analog
> Not going to work.
> Check the tv if it has a s-video in. Or 3-way s-video rca inputs.
> 
> h
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ttp://forum.videohelp.com/images/guides/p1954236/vga-rca-sv-adapter.jpg
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/d8-0bmpEQxXIG*6X88FS8nx86xaQ3Zt05w2gpLrVdtZwLROpM-RAMW5pumfpCu-UFc4iwTWhb6Q8JOnZpzGWi5g0Rr10jgQ8/6VGATO3RCA00897756.jpg
> 
> And this guide.
> 
> https://www.google.com.ph/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=GgRMU6yDFajF8AGan4HYAQ&url=http://forums.cnet.com/7723-6122_102-357868/how-to-connect-pc-to-tv-using-rgb/&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFM9MLImrz-0qQBVMxlFJiurytjqA


Checked all that too but nothing

i finally got him to my way of thinking and i sold him my old monitor i had gathering dust....works like a charm


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Checked all that too but nothing
> 
> i finally got him to my way of thinking and i sold him my old monitor i had gathering dust....works like a charm


That's totally easier tbh..lol

Anyway, personally not using VGA other than projectors and CRT monitors after being enlightenend of the con's..

Edit, no fancy posts mate. I'm on mobile ATM..


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Not sure what those are but for completion sake ,this is the back of my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, (the 6+2 model).


Interesting, the Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 wasnt listed at newegg this morning. So it looks like the M5A97 Evo R2.0 has the superior vrm controls compared to the other two M5A97's.

I checked the backsides of the other 990/970 boards on newegg. Here are the results from newegg pictures:

Update: the Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 has the eight chips.

ASRock 990FX Extreme9 = has eight chips
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer = has 2 chips. No 1X1 cpu plate hole.
ASRock 990FX Extreme3 = has 2 chips
ASRock 970 EXTREME4 = no chips
ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 = has 2 chips. No 1X1 cpu plate hole.
ASRock 970 PRO3 R2.0 = has no chips
=========================================
MSI 990FXA-GD80 V2 = has no chips
MSI 990FXA-GD65V2 = has no chips
MSI 970A-G46 AM3+ = has no chips
MSI 970A-G43 = has no chips
=========================================
ECS A990FXM-A = has no chips
ECS A970M-A DELUXE v1.0 = has no chips
=========================================
BIOSTAR TA970 = has no chips

Interesting to note, the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer and the ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 dont have a 1"X1" hole in the cpu back plate, but just 4 smallish holes. A fan on the backside of those boards is going to have only limited benefit. Dont know why there isnt that pretty much standard hole ? In fact, when and if I do the vrm backplate mod, Ill probably dremel out a larger area on the Hyper 212+ backplate to get even more air into the area, without seriously impeding its structural integrity of course.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's totally easier tbh..lol
> 
> Anyway, personally not using VGA other than projectors and CRT monitors after being enlightenend of the con's..
> 
> Edit, no fancy posts mate. I'm on mobile ATM..


aye i hate vga too

i got everything on hdmi so much easier


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey dudettes
> 
> MY mate got a crappy laptop with just a vga port on it
> 
> the screens going dodgy on the laptop but works great through another monitor, but alas his tv got no vga port. just hdmi
> 
> anyone got any ideas if such a cable exists


USB display adapter?

I know USB -> dvi is a thing.. might not be a good thing.. but it is a thing...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye i hate vga too
> 
> i got everything on hdmi so much easier


vga just needs to disappear..

it takes all of what 1/4 x1/4 inch more space to make it a dvi-d?

hell i'd be happy with a pair of HDMIs or an hdmi + a display port of sorts mini or whatever..

digital picture FTW


----------



## Durquavian

This past weekend I cleaned the crap TIM and thermal tape from both my 7770s. Mainly because the bottom one was running a bit warmer, simply because it ran 500rpm lower than the top at same fan%. So swapped positions and top card ic just a degree or two warmer. Also they each run 10C cooler at load than before, maybe as much as 15C depending on the test. Before highest clock on FS was 1130, now I have been able to run at 1150 and only hitting 42C. Gonna try a little higher later. But very pleased with the results.

Also planning to add a real loop to CPU and gonna run what I found by you guys later.


----------



## Sadmoto

hey guys, I got some money burning a whole in my pocket and I wanted to get a new cpu cooler/sink before I burn a whole in my motherboard!
haha, kidding about the mob, I always keep my temps in check and I sit at 60c with a 4.5 OC underload for hours, that is with a coolmaster tx-3!
but the summer is coming, and my room can get up to 100f just because of where my room is positioned (it gets hit with some from sunrise to sunset) so 'essentially in heat box lol, so i want to prepare for the increased ambient temps.
so I have about 50 (will go up to 75 if I have good reasons) dollars to get a new cooler for the summer and I was wondering if you could suggest a good cooler for these cpus.

right now im looking at
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709013
I'd like to get a smaller cooler because I've been having the idea of making a custom case http://www.overclock.net/t/1479782/potentially-looking-into-making-a-case-for-my-current-rig
and this one will fit in the estimated measurements without sacrificing the top fan, and I know it'll fit in my current case.
, but I want something that'll be an improvement then what im using now.
The only bad thing ive read about this cooler that its a PITA to install, and can block ram coolers and potentially slots on smaller motherboards, but my ram is far enough away so that shouldnt be a concern.
also the cooler will match my ram meanwhile being cheaper then the white fans.









I was considering watercooling, but its just brings in more variables and to get any good cooling performance, you have get a big rad fo, and would cost closer to 100 for something that would cool an 8320, and would probably negate the idea of a custom smaller case.

has anyone used that cooler I linked, or has something better in mind, that also matches its dimensions of that cooler?
It doesn't have to be a C shape cooler, it just can't be taller and can fit in 16" x 12" x 7" if i do the custom case.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> hey guys, I got some money burning a whole in my pocket and I wanted to get a new cpu cooler/sink before I burn a whole in my motherboard!
> haha, kidding about the mob, I always keep my temps in check and I sit at 60c with a 4.5 OC underload for hours, that is with a coolmaster tx-3!
> but the summer is coming, and my room can get up to 100f just because of where my room is positioned (it gets hit with some from sunrise to sunset) so 'essentially in heat box lol, so i want to prepare for the increased ambient temps.
> so I have about 50 (will go up to 75 if I have good reasons) dollars to get a new cooler for the summer and I was wondering if you could suggest a good cooler for these cpus.
> 
> right now im looking at
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709013
> I'd like to get a smaller cooler because I've been having the idea of making a custom case http://www.overclock.net/t/1479782/potentially-looking-into-making-a-case-for-my-current-rig
> and this one will fit in the estimated measurements without sacrificing the top fan, and I know it'll fit in my current case.
> , but I want something that'll be an improvement then what im using now.
> The only bad thing ive read about this cooler that its a PITA to install, and can block ram coolers and potentially slots on smaller motherboards, but my ram is far enough away so that shouldnt be a concern.
> also the cooler will match my ram meanwhile being cheaper then the white fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering watercooling, but its just brings in more variables and to get any good cooling performance, you have get a big rad fo, and would cost closer to 100 for something that would cool an 8320, and would probably negate the idea of a custom smaller case.
> 
> has anyone used that cooler I linked, or has something better in mind, that also matches its dimensions of that cooler?
> It doesn't have to be a C shape cooler, it just can't be taller and can fit in 16" x 12" x 7" if i do the custom case.


What about an AIO water unit. I think you can still get H60's and H75'S for around that price. And I think they will still perform a bit better than these low profile coolers.


----------



## Sadmoto

well the h60 is only a few C better when OC'd compared to the cooler I linked, for the same price. my main concern would be placement of the rad, if i were to put in a custom case, and potentially leaking on arrival or overtime when used and/or during transit.

with either cooler It'll be an improvement of what Im currently using, but I'd like to get a cooler that could be used in the smaller case if I went that route.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello guys,

I was using FX-8320 with M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 and in here i get some advice so i bought Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and my best so far;


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I was using FX-8320 with M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 and in here i get some advice so i bought Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and my best so far;


Looks good









What are you getting for temps?


----------



## [email protected]

Core temp is about 65-68 degree and i think it's a bit high for H80i.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Core temp is about 65-68 degree and i think it's a bit high for H80i.


That is a bit over the recommended, even a H100(i) or 110 keeps these around 58-62, ...of course a custom loop with more surface area( bigger rad-pump) will get ya lower temps, plus a backside fan on the socket area.

That 8320 is running mad mad and bad tho.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> well the h60 is only a few C better when OC'd compared to the cooler I linked, for the same price. my main concern would be placement of the rad, if i were to put in a custom case, and potentially leaking on arrival or overtime when used and/or during transit.
> 
> with either cooler It'll be an improvement of what Im currently using, but I'd like to get a cooler that could be used in the smaller case if I went that route.


My step-son has an H75 in a Bitphoenix Phenom mini ITX case and it works just fine. They cool very well too.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Core temp is about 65-68 degree and i think it's a bit high for H80i.


You need to try some FSB OCing. It is not a scientific find but I was finding that temps were higher with higher Multi compared to FSB/multi. For instance the temp increase from 20 to 20.5 multi was huge in comparison to same clock with FSB. My 4.6Ghz was barely breaking 45C under full load with FSB OCing compared to the 50C+ with Multi.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> well the h60 is only a few C better when OC'd compared to the cooler I linked, for the same price. my main concern would be placement of the rad, if i were to put in a custom case, and potentially leaking on arrival or overtime when used and/or during transit.
> 
> with either cooler It'll be an improvement of what Im currently using, but I'd like to get a cooler that could be used in the smaller case if I went that route.




Small enough case for you? The odds of ANY case not having a 120mm mount somewhere are slim to none. That's one of the smallest mITX cases I know of, the Elite 110, and it can pack an H60-size cooler just fine.

As for in transit... The Rad and Block are securely tightened to the case and board. That leaves the tubes and their weight the only things moving that could dislodge them from their mounting points. That isn't happening. There's a higher chance of a heavy air cooler snapping your board.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> I see, I don't like them either. Can't properly cool my VRM and northbridge cooler because of it


Keep in mind that on the Phanteks the fans extend below the lowest fin on the heat sink, so there will always be air moving over the top of the socket and VRMs as a result. It probably won't be as much as you could achieve with additional fans, but it won't cost you anything extra, either.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Small enough case for you? The odds of ANY case not having a 120mm mount somewhere are slim to none. That's one of the smallest mITX cases I know of, the Elite 110, and it can pack an H60-size cooler just fine.
> 
> As for in transit... The Rad and Block are securely tightened to the case and board. That leaves the tubes and their weight the only things moving that could dislodge them from their mounting points. That isn't happening. There's a higher chance of a heavy air cooler snapping your board.


thanks for the info! I start looking into some AIO water cooling for cpu and figure out if it'll fit in both cases and the only think that sorta would bug me is the fan outside of the case but if i could position it on the top of the mobo it shouldn't be an issue because I can increase the height (16") by a little if needed, on the custom case at least.
and yea, I honestly wish I could by a small case with the dimensions of 16"x 12" x 7" that would fit atx board.
but even most mini itx cases are bigger then those dimensions because of drive bays and psu space from what ive seen, so its custom case or staying with my antec P193 which is like 35lbs without parts, which is not a viable pick up and go computer.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Small enough case for you? The odds of ANY case not having a 120mm mount somewhere are slim to none. That's one of the smallest mITX cases I know of, the Elite 110, and it can pack an H60-size cooler just fine.
> 
> As for in transit... The Rad and Block are securely tightened to the case and board. That leaves the tubes and their weight the only things moving that could dislodge them from their mounting points. That isn't happening. There's a higher chance of a heavy air cooler snapping your board.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info! I start looking into some AIO water cooling for cpu and figure out if it'll fit in both cases and the only think that sorta would bug me is the fan outside of the case but if i could position it on the top of the mobo it shouldn't be an issue because I can increase the height (16") by a little if needed, on the custom case at least.
> and yea, I honestly wish I could by a small case with the dimensions of 16"x 12" x 7" that would fit atx board.
> but even most mini itx cases are bigger then those dimensions because of drive bays and psu space from what ive seen, so its custom case or staying with my antec P193 which is like 35lbs without parts, which is not a viable pick up and go computer.
Click to expand...

And that's exactly why I designed my Elite 110-based APU rig.







It got favorable enough reviews from the people I told it to, and if you feel like spending more you can always go haswell i5 and 7870 or something because the case will fit it.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And that's exactly why I designed my Elite 110-based APU rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got favorable enough reviews from the people I told it to, and if you feel like spending more you can always go haswell i5 and 7870 or something because the case will fit it.


,

I originally going to get new parts and just a build a new computer from scratch, but that isnt happening with $150-200 haha








So I started pondering how small of a case could be made with parts I already have and be able to fit it in my backpack so I can bring it with me easily and came up with the 16"x 12" x7" dimensions, it'll fit the atx board, full size GPU, full size PSU and spots for fans. ( at least the parts I have will fit, which are all full size)
now that Im thinking about it I could possibly get a bigger rad then a 120 (maybe 2x 120 slots) if it wont be wider then the 7" and not longer then 11"-12".

I can't remember the size of 2x 120 rads, i want to say 240, but part of me wants to think that is 2x 140mm slots, or is 2x 140mm a 280?

edit actually I should be able to use an H100i, its 10.8" but is it really worth the extra 40$?

I cant get a straight answer from reviews/ graphs, I have one website saying its only a 5c difference between a h60 and h100i, while another website says there is a 20c difference.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I cant get a straight answer from reviews/ graphs, I have one website saying its only a 5c difference between a h60 and h100i, while another website says there is a 20c difference.


The radiator is much larger, so it'll have much better dissipation potential. The difference probably isn't huge at stock speeds because you can only keep it so close to ambient, but as you overclock the gap between the two will grow. Take a good long look at the speeds and voltages the reviewers are using to test them both at. I'm thinking the 20C gap is closer to the truth when heavily overclocked. I've got a feeling that the size of the gap will grow as the size of the overclock does.

I had to take the same thing into account when shopping for an air cooler just recently. Some review sites only test CPUs at stock, and the temps they report are almost useless as a result because you don't get a real feel for dissipation potential. The same goes for tests with very mild overclocks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I cant get a straight answer from reviews/ graphs, I have one website saying its only a 5c difference between a h60 and h100i, while another website says there is a 20c difference.


I'd lean towards the 20c difference.. i get a difference of about 8-9c from h100 -> h90


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> The radiator is much larger, so it'll have much better dissipation potential. The difference probably isn't huge at stock speeds because you can only keep it so close to ambient, but as you overclock the gap between the two will grow. Take a good long look at the speeds and voltages the reviewers are using to test them both at. I'm thinking the 20C gap is closer to the truth when heavily overclocked. I've got a feeling that the size of the gap will grow as the size of the overclock does.
> 
> I had to take the same thing into account when shopping for an air cooler just recently. Some review sites only test CPUs at stock, and the temps they report are almost useless as a result because you don't get a real feel for dissipation potential. The same goes for tests with very mild overclocks.


Nice that you guys are talking about these stuff.

One quick question I have to ask is this:

What's the common temp delta you guys get from a proper watercooling loop (at least 120 X 240mm rads







) when cooling an overclocked FX up to 5GHz or more?

I'd have to ask since my ambient goes to around 30 or more on a daily basis (no air conditioning) and planning to add a loop into my system. Probably a couple of 120 X 240 mm or a couple of thinner 120 X 360mm rads

I'm still deciding on these two as both cost almost the same. Not sure how one fares with another too. 240 mm rads mean no major renovation on my small case but I like the feeling of having 360 mm rads


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You need to try some FSB OCing. It is not a scientific find but I was finding that temps were higher with higher Multi compared to FSB/multi. For instance the temp increase from 20 to 20.5 multi was huge in comparison to same clock with FSB. My 4.6Ghz was barely breaking 45C under full load with FSB OCing compared to the 50C+ with Multi.


I will do that but how about nb frequency, should i leave it on 2400 or try 2600? By the way CPU/NB voltage is 1.25.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I will do that but how about nb frequency, should i leave it on 2400 or try 2600? By the way CPU/NB voltage is 1.25.


2600 has been quite the boon for me, although my ram is only 1600. My CPU-NB is @ 1.36-1.38V, higher being my gaming volts.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 2600 has been quite the boon for me, although my ram is only 1600. My CPU-NB is @ 1.36-1.38V, higher being my gaming volts.


2600-2700 is the sweet spot for me, I'm running 2500Mhz atm due to working out some kinks.

have to clear CMOS everytime i boot up, this doesn't look good


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2600-2700 is the sweet spot for me, I'm running 2500Mhz atm due to working out some kinks.
> 
> have to clear CMOS everytime i boot up, this doesn't look good


seems drastic clearing cmos after locking up

hasn't your board got a memok button to reset?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> seems drastic clearing cmos after locking up
> 
> hasn't your board got a memok button to reset?


Hit power button, powers up for a few seconds then shuts off.

Hit clear Cmos button and PC starts fine. I've tried it stock and overclocked


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hit power button, powers up for a few seconds then shuts off.
> 
> Hit clear Cmos button and PC starts fine. I've tried it stock and overclocked


have u just tried hitting go button?? on the saber's its called memok

instead of clearing cmos all the time u can just hit this button and it resets bios

bit easier than changing jumpers









i get lockups like that when im messing around with my volts


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have u just tried hitting go button?? on the saber's its called memok
> 
> instead of clearing cmos all the time u can just hit this button and it resets bios
> 
> bit easier than changing jumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get lockups like that when im messing around with my volts


The Clear CMOS is juat a button at the back of the board on the CHV_Z which is probably easier for the sarge to get at. The mem OK is way up top front and if in a case it's not really handy.

What are you messing with sarge, the memory?? NB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice that you guys are talking about these stuff.
> 
> One quick question I have to ask is this:
> 
> What's the common temp delta you guys get from a proper watercooling loop (at least 120 X 240mm rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) when cooling an overclocked FX up to 5GHz or more?
> 
> I'd have to ask since my ambient goes to around 30 or more on a daily basis (no air conditioning) and planning to add a loop into my system. Probably a couple of
> I'm still deciding on these two as both cost almost the same. Not sure how one fares with another too. 240 mm rads mean no major renovation on my small case but I like the feeling of having 360 mm rads


If you want to run at 5.0 with 30c ambients you'll want 2 of the 2x120/140 rads. You're going to have a hard time with such high ambient temps so personally I'd get as much rad as I could fit in the box.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The Clear CMOS is juat a button at the back of the board on the CHV_Z which is probably easier for the sarge to get at. The mem OK is way up top front and if in a case it's not really handy.
> .


Ah thanks for that, bloody premium boards get all the jazz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have u just tried hitting go button?? on the saber's its called memok
> 
> instead of clearing cmos all the time u can just hit this button and it resets bios
> 
> bit easier than changing jumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get lockups like that when im messing around with my volts


As Johan Said, i have a Cmos button on the I/O ports at the back, easier to get to








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The Clear CMOS is juat a button at the back of the board on the CHV_Z which is probably easier for the sarge to get at. The mem OK is way up top front and if in a case it's not really handy.
> 
> What are you messing with sarge, the memory?? NB


Nothing actually, just running my daily clocks, nothing extreme, 4.8Ghz, 2600 CPU/NB, 2600 HT, 2400 Ram etc, volts are all within normal ranges.

I actually think my primary SSD might be dying, not sure how these die actually, gradual death or just *poof* gone?

I'll see if it does it constantly at stock settings tomorrow, if it does then i'm assuming it's either Mobo or PSU.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ah thanks for that, bloody premium boards get all the jazz


Hehe, It's a really handy function


----------



## Johan45

Which codes are you getting from the read out when it locks up? As for SSD's they'll typically error out while in windows as well, doesn't sound like the culprit to me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Which codes are you getting from the read out when it locks up? As for SSD's they'll typically error out while in windows as well, doesn't sound like the culprit to me.


No errors, it's not locking up.

From a cold start it powers up for about 2-3 seconds then shuts off again, will continue to do this until i clear Cmos, then it posts, i re-apply my OC profile and all is well, been running for the past 5 hrs with no issue.

Only happens from start-up


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you want to run at 5.0 with 30c ambients you'll want 2 of the 2x120/140 rads. You're going to have a hard time with such high ambient temps so personally I'd get as much rad as I could fit in the box.


Yup.. Thought of that.

thin 360mm X 2 or a thick 240mm X 2 is what's messing my head









a thick 360 is out of the price range. lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No errors, it's not locking up.
> 
> From a cold start it powers up for about 2-3 seconds then shuts off again, will continue to do this until i clear Cmos, then it posts, i re-apply my OC profile and all is well, been running for the past 5 hrs with no issue.
> 
> Only happens from start-up


Do you have another CMOS battery to try? One thing I would like you to try as well if you have multiple OC profiles saved try overwriting one, if the name changes but not the actual settings you're going to need to re-flash your BIOS. This is one of my indicators. If I notice this behaviour I kow it's time since I've scrambled it's brains from too many crashes. Happens a lot when I mes with the ram. These new UEFI bios tend to be a bit weak when it comes to that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yup.. Thought of that.
> 
> thin 360mm X 2 or a thick 240mm X 2 is what's messing my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a thick 360 is out of the price range. lol


The thinner rads will run quieter though. You won't need the High SP fans as much as CFM. Pushing air through the thicker rads takes more OOMPH .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have another CMOS battery to try? One thing I would like you to try as well if you have multiple OC profiles saved try overwriting one, if the name changes but not the actual settings you're going to need to re-flash your BIOS. This is one of my indicators. If I notice this behaviour I kow it's time since I've scrambled it's brains from too many crashes. Happens a lot when I mes with the ram. These new UEFI bios tend to be a bit weak when it comes to that.


i don't have another battery avaliable but i'll try and re-name the profiles tomorrow and see how that works, other than that i'll re-flash the BIOS.

Worst case is i need a new mobo, now with Newegg selling in Aus that got a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, me again







i've been thinking of changing my motherboard for a better overclocking performance. At the moment i have an Asus m5a99x evo 2.0 and was thinking of going with a sabertooth or crosshair. Would the crosshair be worth the extra money from an overclocking point of view? I'm not going to sport more than 2 video cards ever. Thank you.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been thinking of changing my motherboard for a better overclocking performance. At the moment i have an Asus m5a99x evo 2.0 and was thinking of going with a sabertooth or crosshair. Would the crosshair be worth the extra money from an overclocking point of view? I'm not going to sport more than 2 video cards ever. Thank you.


You really wouldn't need a CHV-z to OC that 8320. and unless you upgrade to something better cooling wise you probably won't go much higher than you are right now by switching boards.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been thinking of changing my motherboard for a better overclocking performance. At the moment i have an Asus m5a99x evo 2.0 and was thinking of going with a sabertooth or crosshair. *Would the crosshair be worth the extra money from an overclocking point of view?* I'm not going to sport more than 2 video cards ever. Thank you.


Sabertooth or CHV
Yes!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835226051 This cooler is good;carbon copy of some cooler that was #1 on frostytech for a long time.Spire or something? Anyway..way better than hyper 212+ ..and cheeper


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been thinking of changing my motherboard for a better overclocking performance. At the moment i have an Asus m5a99x evo 2.0 and was thinking of going with a sabertooth or crosshair. Would the crosshair be worth the extra money from an overclocking point of view? I'm not going to sport more than 2 video cards ever. Thank you.


i went from m5a99x evo to the saber-kitty and never regretted it.....not sure if the extra for ch-v is worth it

if u never going above 2 gpu then id just go to sabertooth


----------



## Johan45

It's up to you Foamy, but $200 for a board and another $100 + for a better CPU cooler. Is $300 worth the 300 MHz you'll get over the 4.5 clock you have now ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's up to you Foamy, but $200 for a board and another $100 + for a better CPU cooler. Is $300 worth the 300 MHz you'll get over the 4.5 clock you have now ?


Pretty much my thinking here ^


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been thinking of changing my motherboard for a better overclocking performance. At the moment i have an Asus m5a99x evo 2.0 and was thinking of going with a sabertooth or crosshair. Would the crosshair be worth the extra money from an overclocking point of view? I'm not going to sport more than 2 video cards ever. Thank you.


Came from a giga ud3 myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You really wouldn't need a CHV-z to OC that 8320. and unless you upgrade to something better cooling wise you probably won't go much higher than you are right now by switching boards.


And Johan was right. On the cooling part.
I'm almost on the same clocks I was able to reach on that problematic board.

Except for one thing:

Peace of mind.
Knowing the board can handle the clocks I'm at now. And even more truth be told. And that my cooling is the one limiting me to go beyond.

So yeah, you'll be happy if you consider how solid the board compared to the other. But if shooting for numbers is what you're after, get a proper cooling.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> The radiator is much larger, so it'll have much better dissipation potential. The difference probably isn't huge at stock speeds because you can only keep it so close to ambient, but as you overclock the gap between the two will grow. Take a good long look at the speeds and voltages the reviewers are using to test them both at. I'm thinking the 20C gap is closer to the truth when heavily overclocked. I've got a feeling that the size of the gap will grow as the size of the overclock does.
> 
> I had to take the same thing into account when shopping for an air cooler just recently. Some review sites only test CPUs at stock, and the temps they report are almost useless as a result because you don't get a real feel for dissipation potential. The same goes for tests with very mild overclocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'd lean towards the 20c difference.. i get a difference of about 8-9c from h100 -> h90


both tests were on a 3770k @ 4.6 with with the same amount of volts but showing two different results which i thought was odd.

*crossing fingers for sale on h100i*








sadly 100$ for a cooler is taking 50$ away from my case money >.< but if its worth it and can increase my OC potential then i might take the hit, right now @ 4.5 on my 8320 with 1.416v with 60c under load and thats with a coolmaster tx-3 that i got in the garbage with part of a rig including my case.








it can go to 4.6 but temps go crazy, up to 70c, but it doesn't fail under prime, so i know this chip can go higher I never like my cpu hitting above that 62c, but I was mostly aiming for just keeping the OC i have during the summer, but I'll take the temp headroom hehe.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been thinking of changing my motherboard for a better overclocking performance. At the moment i have an Asus m5a99x evo 2.0 and was thinking of going with a sabertooth or crosshair. Would the crosshair be worth the extra money from an overclocking point of view? I'm not going to sport more than 2 video cards ever. Thank you.


as most don't need A CHVFZ, This board is overkill..

has some really nice features, but to make the most out of the board and use almost all its special feature you would need to be cooling you chip with LN2

that being said I would not hesitate to recommend the Saberkitty (sabertooth) on the same level as CHVF without a few features and more sensors.

iirc CHVF has a higher max voltage available to it. and iirc the CHVF trumps the saberkitty for super high mem overclocks.(that being said i'm sure both can do 2133/2400 no problem)

if you need ROGconnect, and more settings then you know how to set, and LN2 overclocking the CHVF is for you.. if not the CHVF is really just epeen unless you are OCDish about your color schem.

great board, don't get me wrong but when much of the same can be had from the sabertooth and 80-90 cheaper to boot Its hard to tell people to go CHVF


----------



## Gregory14

quick Question, is FPS loss in games due to not enough voltage going to the CPU? My 8320 doesnt crash doing stress tests. I was playing Crysis 2, is it better for Intel CPU's? Its set to 4.8 @ 1.344 vCore, but it did jump to 4.9 @ 1.56. Is it a voltage prob? or just the AMD cant hold up to intel? I"m using a 770 GTX as well. Would OCing that help? My temps are fine, lets see 37c on the CPU and 46c on the CPU socket during 4.9Ghz playing Crysys 2.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have another CMOS battery to try? One thing I would like you to try as well if you have multiple OC profiles saved try overwriting one, if the name changes but not the actual settings you're going to need to re-flash your BIOS. This is one of my indicators. If I notice this behaviour I kow it's time since I've scrambled it's brains from too many crashes. Happens a lot when I mes with the ram. These new UEFI bios tend to be a bit weak when it comes to that.
> The thinner rads will run quieter though. You won't need the High SP fans as much as CFM. Pushing air through the thicker rads takes more OOMPH .


Wait somebody said OOMPH. DELTA MEGA FAST FANS


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Wait somebody said OOMPH. DELTA MEGA FAST FANS


LOL..

Actually read a review about XSPC's RX line to have a decent coolimhg capability even at low fan speeds even with that thickness.

BTW, will this be good for the rad?


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> quick Question, is FPS loss in games due to not enough voltage going to the CPU? My 8320 doesnt crash doing stress tests. I was playing Crysis 2, is it better for Intel CPU's? Its set to 4.8 @ 1.344 vCore, but it did jump to 4.9 @ 1.56. Is it a voltage prob? or just the AMD cant hold up to intel? I"m using a 770 GTX as well. Would OCing that help? My temps are fine, lets see 37c on the CPU and 46c on the CPU socket during 4.9Ghz playing Crysys 2.


Did you test the clock speeds properly? Prime 95 Blend for at least 2 hours/ IBT for 20 runs on high?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Actually read a review about XSPC's RX line to have a decent coolimhg capability even at low fan speeds even with that thickness.
> 
> BTW, will this be good for the rad?


They look good, what kind of price tag though??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Wait somebody said OOMPH. DELTA MEGA FAST FANS


I'm glad you liked that and ya those Deltas can really wind up and go. Guess it's ok if you use headphones ha ha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> They look good, what kind of price tag though??


Same price as the Corsair SPs performance pack. From where I'm at.. Half the price of gentle typhoons.

They're quite loud at full tilt. But nothing compared to the 35mm Yates. And produced same if not more CFMs and pushes/pulls air harder.


----------



## Gregory14

i have not used prime, and the IBT on standard and high comes back with crititcal error, but not system shutdown.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Same price as the Corsair SPs performance pack. From where I'm at.. Half the price of gentle typhoons.
> 
> They're quite loud at full tilt. But nothing compared to the 35mm Yates. And produced same if not more CFMs and pushes/pulls air harder.


Those Corsairs are a waste IMO, they really aren't that good unless you overvolt them. The specs looked pretty good on the the ones you posted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> i have not used prime, and the IBT on standard and high comes back with crititcal error, but not system shutdown.


Then you're not stable. You should at least be able to pass IBT on high.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those Corsairs are a waste IMO, they really aren't that good unless you overvolt them. The specs looked pretty good on the the ones you posted.


why arent they good? Why do u need to over volt them

i got 6 on my rad and get great cooling

very good rad fans


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those Corsairs are a waste IMO, they really aren't that good unless you overvolt them. The specs looked pretty good on the the ones you posted.


One more question. If you were to chose between these rads.
1. 2 of these http://www.xs-pc.com/rasa-kits/rasa-750-rs360-watercooling-kit

VS.

2. 2 of these http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-rx-series/rx240-dual-fan-radiator-v2

Pump RES like this http://shop.xs-pc.com/xsp/XSPC-RayStorm-D5-Photon-RX240-V3-WaterCooling-Kit_45333.html

Block http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-cpu/raystorm-cpuapu-waterblock-amd

Fans
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=118

240mm rads could be an easy fit into my case. But I like modding the case to house those 360 rads. ?

Cost will be identical after the fans.

Just want some opinion on performance.
Which rad should maximize the loop?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL..
> 
> Actually read a review about XSPC's RX line to have a decent coolimhg capability even at low fan speeds even with that thickness.
> 
> BTW, will this be good for the rad?


It depends on what rad you want to mount them, if you have low density rad they are fine.

I hear good things about these fans as well: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?scase=c_120&pid=257&area=en

Did you decide what rad you are going to use?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> why arent they good? Why do u need to over volt them
> 
> i got 6 on my rad and get great cooling
> 
> very good rad fans


For the same or less money these NZXT fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146009 work a lot better. I got 4 of the Corsair SP for my TT 2.0 AIO and was just disappointed with the performance. and using them as case fans the rubber grommets aren't too easy to put a screw into, the whole thing tries to twist out. Just my experience with them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> For the same or less money these NZXT fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146009 work a lot better. I got 4 of the Corsair SP for my TT 2.0 AIO and was just disappointed with the performance. and using them as case fans the rubber grommets aren't too easy to put a screw into, the whole thing tries to twist out. Just my experience with them.


I gotta admit the grommets do get me too but they only come out once month or two so its not too bad









shame ya had a bad experience of them,


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I gotta admit the grommets do get me too but they only come out once month or two so its not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame ya had a bad experience of them,


I wouldn't say it was bad just not what I expected. The fans that came with the Thermaltake cooler worked just as well.

@ mus1mus
If I were doing it I would get 1 good 360 rad at 50mm, a good strong D5 pump/res and I love my Koolance 380A block.
As for the kits you'll need to check some reviews Matins is pretty good. Or ask some questions in the water cooling section here if there is one. I'm not an expert when it comes to this stuff. My loop is far from normal and won't fit in a case.


----------



## Alastair

You want good rad fans? Cooler Master JetFlo's will blow you away! They leave SP's in the dust! They outperform their specs and they match their specs when pulling through a filter. And they are not that loud IMHO.


----------



## Red1776

Hey gang,

I finished the custom pump bodies for the two D5's that are going to be visible

(keep in mind this is all powered by a FX 8350









http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/110#post_22117648


----------



## Alastair

Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I finished the custom pump bodies for the two D5's that are going to be visible
> 
> (keep in mind this is all powered by a FX 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/110#post_22117648


Nice keep it up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!


Aye alot have been through this thread its been great watching it rise then it fell a bit when i got banned haha
then rising again....theres plenty new people still coming


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I finished the custom pump bodies for the two D5's that are going to be visible
> 
> (keep in mind this is all powered by a FX 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/110#post_22117648
> 
> 
> 
> Nice keep it up
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye alot have been through this thread its been great watching it rise then it fell a bit when i got banned haha
> then rising again....theres plenty new people still coming
Click to expand...

You got banned!







When? Anyways. Yeah this is the most active thread in my feed. Always 20+ replies every time I wake up and check my feeds before work.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I finished the custom pump bodies for the two D5's that are going to be visible
> 
> (keep in mind this is all powered by a FX 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/110#post_22117648
> 
> 
> 
> Nice keep it up
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye alot have been through this thread its been great watching it rise then it fell a bit when i got banned haha
> then rising again....theres plenty new people still coming
Click to expand...

well they are coming to see how the Holodeck turns out...


----------



## Alastair

Any ways guys. Thinking of getting an SSD. GPU's won't change until next gen. So yeah SSD is the next step. I would appreciate if you guys popped in and provided your insight and









http://www.overclock.net/t/1482567/help-on-upgrade-should-i-get-ssd-which-one/0_40


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You got banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When? Anyways. Yeah this is the most active thread in my feed. Always 20+ replies every time I wake up and check my feeds before work.


Ye the mods hated me for awhile,
















it was my brutish upbringing in yorkshire thats really to blame....in RL they would love me but words on here like text.

It can have a reverse effect








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well they are coming to see how the Holodeck turns out...


Nah they all fell asleep waiting for u so they came here


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You got banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When? Anyways. Yeah this is the most active thread in my feed. Always 20+ replies every time I wake up and check my feeds before work.
> 
> 
> 
> Ye the mods hated me for awhile,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was my brutish upbringing in yorkshire thats really to blame....in RL they would love me but words on here like text.
> 
> It can have a reverse effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well they are coming to see how the Holodeck turns out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah they all fell asleep waiting for u so they came here
Click to expand...

oohhhh, that hurts Gurty.









wait until you see the sponsor list. took awhile to get everything organized, but its moving pretty fast now.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!


Yeah, this thread is literally the cutting edge when it comes to AMD overclocking you won't find more information anywhere out there on the web for these processors. We're always tweaking and discovering new things. On top of that, the users provide helpful feedback, answer questions and give good insight into products you can purchase. There's no where I'd rather be when it comes to trying to eek that last little Mhz out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ways guys. Thinking of getting an SSD. GPU's won't change until next gen. So yeah SSD is the next step. I would appreciate if you guys popped in and provided your insight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1482567/help-on-upgrade-should-i-get-ssd-which-one/0_40


I've heard the Samsung 840 EVO has some of the highest read and write speeds for an SSD. Mind you, In the article I read only the 256gb and up had top tier performance. I might try and find the article I read about it later but, in that same posting it said that the most important thing to look at was 4KB random read and write speeds on an SSD to determine it's true capability. Of course since I have nothing backing up these claims take it with a grain of salt and do some more research.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147248


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oohhhh, that hurts Gurty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you see the sponsor list. took awhile to get everything organized, but its moving pretty fast now.


Nice man

When ya sitting there with all that hardware just ship one to gurty...should be drawn up in a contract


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You want good rad fans? Cooler Master Xtra Flo's will blow you away! They leave SP's in the dust! They outperform their specs and they match their specs when pulling through a filter. And they are not that loud IMHO.


I think you mean Jetflos.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I think you mean Jetflos.


could be either

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120/


----------



## hurricane28

I have question, i have 8gb RAM in my system but when i work with Adobe premiere pro i discovered that 8gb is not that much, so i would like to have 16gb, my question is should i get another 8gb kit so that i have 4 dims or get one 16 2x8 gb kit?I

I know that the FX chips only run dual channel, so my guess is to go for one 16gb kit because that would maybe put less stress on the IMC than 4 dims or is it the other way around?

Also 4gb sticks have better timings and in general they clock better than 8gb sticks right or am i wrong at this?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Yeah, this thread is literally the cutting edge when it comes to AMD overclocking you won't find more information anywhere out there on the web for these processors. We're always tweaking and discovering new things. On top of that, the users provide helpful feedback, answer questions and give good insight into products you can purchase. There's no where I'd rather be when it comes to trying to eek that last little Mhz out.
> I've heard the Samsung 840 EVO has some of the highest read and write speeds for an SSD. Mind you, In the article I read only the 256gb and up had top tier performance. I might try and find the article I read about it later but, in that same posting it said that the most important thing to look at was 4KB random read and write speeds on an SSD to determine it's true capability. Of course since I have nothing backing up these claims take it with a grain of salt and do some more research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147248


My research came to that same conclusion, specifically 4k random writes are what your OS uses most of the time, so that's my deciding factor when choosing an SSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> could be either
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120/


Where to purchase though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have question, i have 8gb RAM in my system but when i work with Adobe premiere pro i discovered that 8gb is not that much, so i would like to have 16gb, my question is should i get another 8gb kit so that i have 4 dims or get one 16 2x8 gb kit?I
> 
> I know that the FX chips only run dual channel, so my guess is to go for one 16gb kit because that would maybe put less stress on the IMC than 4 dims or is it the other way around?
> 
> Also 4gb sticks have better timings and in general they clock better than 8gb sticks right or am i wrong at this?


2x8gb will put less stress on your memory controller, IIRC 2gb sticks were normally higher overclockers with better timing, so that scenario is most likely true for the 4 and 8gb too, but the tradeoff is quantity vs speed here, the choice is yours


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!


And replied to more than 33600 times, ya. It's one of the larger OCN threads. Even the Ivy Bridge and Haswell Owners clubs combined have only 10700 replies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ways guys. Thinking of getting an SSD. GPU's won't change until next gen. So yeah SSD is the next step. I would appreciate if you guys popped in and provided your insight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1482567/help-on-upgrade-should-i-get-ssd-which-one/0_40


Is the 840 Evo an option where you are? And to add to that, are they one of the cheapest options like they are here?

If yes, get that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have question, i have 8gb RAM in my system but when i work with Adobe premiere pro i discovered that 8gb is not that much, so i would like to have 16gb, my question is should i get another 8gb kit so that i have 4 dims or get one 16 2x8 gb kit?I
> 
> I know that the FX chips only run dual channel, so my guess is to go for one 16gb kit because that would maybe put less stress on the IMC than 4 dims or is it the other way around?
> 
> Also 4gb sticks have better timings and in general they clock better than 8gb sticks right or am i wrong at this?


If you plan to get 32GB ever, get 2x8GB now. If you do not plan to, then 4x4GB, because they do run faster and have better timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 2x8gb will put less stress on your memory controller, IIRC 2gb sticks were normally higher overclockers with better timing, so that scenario is most likely true for the 4 and 8gb too, but the tradeoff is quantity vs speed here, the choice is yours


The stress comes from addressing space required on the IMC, not necessarily the number of DIMMs. RAM gets it;s power from the motherboard, and there are only 128 data channels to work with regardless of 2 sticks or four, the problem comes into play when the IMC has to track more and more ram. 16GB should stress it equally either way.

4x4GB can run faster, but 2x8GB leaves more room for upgrade. Depends what you're looking for.

EDIT:
It's heeerreeee:


Got em at 2133 10-10-10-31 1T. Will work with them more later.


----------



## booe46

new here with a sabertooth fx990 r2
fx-8350 at 5.1 MHz
16gb ram hyper X
gtx 760 with ACX cooling on it
runing a little water loop and no case


----------



## VENAXIS

Motherboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z.
CPU: AMD FX-8350 4.83GHz 8-Core.
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) (CL9)
GPU: HIS AMD 7970 IceQ X2 3GB.
CPU Cooling: Cooler Master Seidon 240M Liquid CPU Water Cooling System.

*I built it a while ago and forgot to add it to the club.

*A question:* Does CoreTemp measure CPU Core temps or does it measure the CPU socket temp? I'm asking because I want to know what is the maximum safe temperature so I can overclock my CPU even further (Right now at 4.83GHz - It goes up to 59C under full load w/ the air conditioning off)

Detailed info:


----------



## cssorkinman

Welcome ! Have fun with the new rigs


----------



## VENAXIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome ! Have fun with the new rigs


If I may ask you, how did you manage to overclock an FX 8320 to 5.2GHz on a stock cooler? Just looking at that makes me sad


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VENAXIS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome ! Have fun with the new rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ask you, how did you manage to overclock an FX 8320 to 5.2GHz on a stock cooler? Just looking at that makes me sad
Click to expand...

Suicide run with no load.


----------



## VENAXIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Suicide run with no load.


Ohh just what I though







I don't know why for a second I actually wanted to believe it was stable









By the way, my CPU @4.83GHz is hitting 60C (Prime95) on CoreTemp. Is that normal? I'm using the Cooler Master Seidon 240M water cooler (I expected my temps to be much lower).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VENAXIS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome ! Have fun with the new rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may ask you, how did you manage to overclock an FX 8320 to 5.2GHz on a stock cooler? Just looking at that makes me sad
Click to expand...

I had done it before with the 8320 and someone doubted my honesty, so I had to defend my reputation by doing that stunt again with my 8350 while on video









Any load at all would just be silly.

I didn't get to play with the 8320 much at all, but the 8350 rig in the video will run 5ghz as a daily overclock on an H-100 and can make use of cool and quiet while doing so.
It's a pretty good chip and the board it's on runs cooler than most.


----------



## austinmrs

Sabertooth or anyother in the price range?


----------



## diggiddi

Sabertooth is all you are going to get over here but have a look at Asrock Fatality


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Sabertooth is all you are going to get over here but have a look at Asrock Fatality


Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer? Ive heard that the Saberttooth is better


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VENAXIS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Suicide run with no load.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh just what I though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why for a second I actually wanted to believe it was stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, my CPU @4.83GHz is hitting 60C (Prime95) on CoreTemp. Is that normal? I'm using the Cooler Master Seidon 240M water cooler (I expected my temps to be much lower).
Click to expand...

Maybe a touch high , but not terribly so. 240 MM clc's struggle to cool these chips while priming above 4.8 or so.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And replied to more than 33600 times, ya. It's one of the larger OCN threads. Even the Ivy Bridge and Haswell Owners clubs combined have only 10700 replies.
> Is the 840 Evo an option where you are? And to add to that, are they one of the cheapest options like they are here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If yes, get that.
> If you plan to get 32GB ever, get 2x8GB now. If you do not plan to, then 4x4GB, because they do run faster and have better timings.
> The stress comes from addressing space required on the IMC, not necessarily the number of DIMMs. RAM gets it;s power from the motherboard, and there are only 128 data channels to work with regardless of 2 sticks or four, the problem comes into play when the IMC has to track more and more ram. 16GB should stress it equally either way.
> 
> 4x4GB can run faster, but 2x8GB leaves more room for upgrade. Depends what you're looking for.
> 
> EDIT:
> It's heeerreeee:
> 
> 
> Got em at 2133 10-10-10-31 1T. Will work with them more later
> 
> 
> .


The baffling one is the mylittlepony friendship is magic. I just cant wrap my head around how that has so many posts. 75137posts for reference. Now if we were to count all the deleted-by-mod posts in here we might have 110,000, half of the deleted being Gertrude's.


----------



## diggiddi

It does have some features that the Saber doesn't so it depends on your goals, Just take a look at it, I'm not saying its better than the saber meow


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It does have some features that the Saber doesn't so it depends on your goals, Just take a look at it, I'm not saying its better than the saber meow


You mean the KILLER?

Last time I heard, it's not built for hard OCs. Feature rich but not very OC oriented.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You want good rad fans? Cooler Master Xtra Flo's will blow you away! They leave SP's in the dust! They outperform their specs and they match their specs when pulling through a filter. And they are not that loud IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean Jetflos.
Click to expand...

Oh hell yes! I do mean JetFlo 's thank you for catching that! Yeah Jetflo' s will blow you away!

I edit the original post. I was so tired and heading for bed and I just didn't catch my error.


----------



## VENAXIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had done it before with the 8320 and someone doubted my honesty, so I had to defend my reputation by doing that stunt again with my 8350 while on video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any load at all would just be silly.
> 
> I didn't get to play with the 8320 much at all, but the 8350 rig in the video will run 5ghz as a daily overclock on an H-100 and can make use of cool and quiet while doing so.
> It's a pretty good chip and the board it's on runs cooler than most.


Haha just seen the video, very impressive!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe a touch high , but not terribly so. 240 MM clc's struggle to cool these chips while priming above 4.8 or so.


Shouldn't two 120mm fans cool better than one? I was thinking about replacing the thermal paste on the cooler with the Arctic Silver 5 (Right now it's using the pre-applied one). I wonder if I am actually going to see any difference if I did that.

Heh you know what? I shouldn't get greedy overclocking. I'm actually happy with 4.83GHz for daily stable use. AHH the urge to overclock is strong!

Thanks!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You mean the KILLER?
> 
> Last time I heard, it's not built for hard OCs. Feature rich but not very OC oriented.


Sorry I meant the Asrock 990FX Extreme 9


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!
> 
> 
> 
> And replied to more than 33600 times, ya. It's one of the larger OCN threads. Even the Ivy Bridge and Haswell Owners clubs combined have only 10700 replies.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ways guys. Thinking of getting an SSD. GPU's won't change until next gen. So yeah SSD is the next step. I would appreciate if you guys popped in and provided your insight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1482567/help-on-upgrade-should-i-get-ssd-which-one/0_40
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the 840 Evo an option where you are? And to add to that, are they one of the cheapest options like they are here?
> 
> If yes, get that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have question, i have 8gb RAM in my system but when i work with Adobe premiere pro i discovered that 8gb is not that much, so i would like to have 16gb, my question is should i get another 8gb kit so that i have 4 dims or get one 16 2x8 gb kit?I
> 
> I know that the FX chips only run dual channel, so my guess is to go for one 16gb kit because that would maybe put less stress on the IMC than 4 dims or is it the other way around?
> 
> Also 4gb sticks have better timings and in general they clock better than 8gb sticks right or am i wrong at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you plan to get 32GB ever, get 2x8GB now. If you do not plan to, then 4x4GB, because they do run faster and have better timings.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 2x8gb will put less stress on your memory controller, IIRC 2gb sticks were normally higher overclockers with better timing, so that scenario is most likely true for the 4 and 8gb too, but the tradeoff is quantity vs speed here, the choice is yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stress comes from addressing space required on the IMC, not necessarily the number of DIMMs. RAM gets it;s power from the motherboard, and there are only 128 data channels to work with regardless of 2 sticks or four, the problem comes into play when the IMC has to track more and more ram. 16GB should stress it equally either way.
> 
> 4x4GB can run faster, but 2x8GB leaves more room for upgrade. Depends what you're looking for.
> 
> EDIT:
> It's heeerreeee:
> 
> 
> Got em at 2133 10-10-10-31 1T. Will work with them more later.
Click to expand...

Sorry on my phone. So no spoiler.

I do have access to 840 EVO here in SA. However I have family going to Asia. Mainly. Indonesia and Malaysia. I though I would try and take the opportunity to bring some bits back cause surely they should be a bit cheaper. So it's all about what they have over there. But I doubt they won't have the Sammy's. I was leaning towards the 840's. However I was wondering if there is a hypothetical 850 series on the horizon as the 840's have been out for quite a while. So I just wondered if they had been knocked down yet by newer models.

Is that AMD Gaming RAM? Or are those just custom heat spreaders. And don't Crucial do the RAM for AMD. If so isn't it cheaper to get Crucial sticks of the same spec?

Also what is the AMD Enthusiast RAM like. Cause that's a tier higher isn't it?


----------



## Alastair

Sorry phone did something funny!

I mean AMD RAM is made by Patriot. Sorry making a bunch of errors here! (Facepalm)


----------



## diggiddi

IIRC the AMD gaming Ram is made by Patriot, I thought they were just gimmicks but from what I've read they overclock very well


----------



## diggiddi

Dble Post


----------



## diggiddi

srry triple post


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Sorry I meant the Asrock 990FX Extreme 9


Just as I thought.
















By the way, considered that board as well. But it's so effing overpriced where I'm at ATM. No brainer.

I don't know if that reflects the pricing on the other side of the globe though.

Yeah, good board. Unfortunately, not a lot own them. So yeah, community support is another thing.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do you know this thread has been viewed over 1.3 million times?!?!?! Mind = Blown!
> 
> 
> 
> And replied to more than 33600 times, ya. It's one of the larger OCN threads. Even the Ivy Bridge and Haswell Owners clubs combined have only 10700 replies.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Any ways guys. Thinking of getting an SSD. GPU's won't change until next gen. So yeah SSD is the next step. I would appreciate if you guys popped in and provided your insight and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1482567/help-on-upgrade-should-i-get-ssd-which-one/0_40
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the 840 Evo an option where you are? And to add to that, are they one of the cheapest options like they are here?
> 
> If yes, get that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have question, i have 8gb RAM in my system but when i work with Adobe premiere pro i discovered that 8gb is not that much, so i would like to have 16gb, my question is should i get another 8gb kit so that i have 4 dims or get one 16 2x8 gb kit?I
> 
> I know that the FX chips only run dual channel, so my guess is to go for one 16gb kit because that would maybe put less stress on the IMC than 4 dims or is it the other way around?
> 
> Also 4gb sticks have better timings and in general they clock better than 8gb sticks right or am i wrong at this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you plan to get 32GB ever, get 2x8GB now. If you do not plan to, then 4x4GB, because they do run faster and have better timings.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 2x8gb will put less stress on your memory controller, IIRC 2gb sticks were normally higher overclockers with better timing, so that scenario is most likely true for the 4 and 8gb too, but the tradeoff is quantity vs speed here, the choice is yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stress comes from addressing space required on the IMC, not necessarily the number of DIMMs. RAM gets it;s power from the motherboard, and there are only 128 data channels to work with regardless of 2 sticks or four, the problem comes into play when the IMC has to track more and more ram. 16GB should stress it equally either way.
> 
> 4x4GB can run faster, but 2x8GB leaves more room for upgrade. Depends what you're looking for.
> 
> EDIT:
> It's heeerreeee:
> 
> 
> Got em at 2133 10-10-10-31 1T. Will work with them more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry on my phone. So no spoiler.
> 
> I do have access to 840 EVO here in SA. However I have family going to Asia. Mainly. Indonesia and Malaysia. I though I would try and take the opportunity to bring some bits back cause surely they should be a bit cheaper. So it's all about what they have over there. But I doubt they won't have the Sammy's. I was leaning towards the 840's. However I was wondering if there is a hypothetical 850 series on the horizon as the 840's have been out for quite a while. So I just wondered if they had been knocked down yet by newer models.
> 
> Is that AMD Gaming RAM? Or are those just custom heat spreaders. And don't Crucial do the RAM for AMD. If so isn't it cheaper to get Crucial sticks of the same spec?
> 
> Also what is the AMD Enthusiast RAM like. Cause that's a tier higher isn't it?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sorry phone did something funny!
> 
> I mean AMD RAM is made by Patriot. Sorry making a bunch of errors here! (Facepalm)


This is the AMD Radeon R9 RAM. It is not the cruddy old AMD ram, these things come in 2x8GB 2400 if you want them to;

http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series_R9.php

And you are correct on both counts. The older (and very bad) AMD sticks were Patriot. The newer ones are basically Crucial Ballistix (or as good) with a much better company backing their RMA, and using the AMP standard as well as XMP.

The new stuff is new, and geared for Kaveri. Note the only "supported" motherboards are A88X or newer ASrock boards. All on the FM2+ socket.

EDIT: Thought I should mention, with the new RAM my 7850k plays League at 110FPS on SR at 1600x1200 max settings with AA. It has not been overclocked. This is 100% an acceptable solution for "casual" gamers.

One more edit: AMD is buddies with Dataram. You may not have heard of them. They make server stuff, including memory.

http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/consumer-memory

Tada.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This is the AMD Radeon R9 RAM. It is not the cruddy old AMD ram, these things come in 2x8GB 2400 if you want them to;
> 
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series_R9.php
> 
> And you are correct on both counts. The older (and very bad) AMD sticks were Patriot. The newer ones are basically Crucial Ballistix with a much better company backing their RMA, and using the AMP standard as well as XMP.
> 
> The new stuff is new, and geared for Kaveri. Note the only "supported" motherboards are A88X or newer ASrock boards. All on the FM2+ socket.
> 
> EDIT: Thought I should mention, with the new RAM my 7850k plays League at 110FPS on SR at 1600x1200 max settings with AA. It has not been overclocked. This is 100% an acceptable solution for "casual" gamers.


Been eyeing off the AMD ram for quite some time...no retailers in Aus carry it though.

But now we have Newegg.....oh the possibilities


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This is the AMD Radeon R9 RAM. It is not the cruddy old AMD ram, these things come in 2x8GB 2400 if you want them to;
> 
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series_R9.php
> 
> And you are correct on both counts. The older (and very bad) AMD sticks were Patriot. The newer ones are basically Crucial Ballistix with a much better company backing their RMA, and using the AMP standard as well as XMP.
> 
> The new stuff is new, and geared for Kaveri. Note the only "supported" motherboards are A88X or newer ASrock boards. All on the FM2+ socket.
> 
> EDIT: Thought I should mention, with the new RAM my 7850k plays League at 110FPS on SR at 1600x1200 max settings with AA. It has not been overclocked. This is 100% an acceptable solution for "casual" gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> Been eyeing off the AMD ram for quite some time...no retailers in Aus carry it though.
> 
> But now we have Newegg.....oh the possibilities
Click to expand...

Hey Sarge 

I am using the AMD gamer ram with the 7850K 88X machine /Article.

..I will put the screws to it for ya


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This is the AMD Radeon R9 RAM. It is not the cruddy old AMD ram, these things come in 2x8GB 2400 if you want them to;
> 
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series_R9.php
> 
> And you are correct on both counts. The older (and very bad) AMD sticks were Patriot. The newer ones are basically Crucial Ballistix with a much better company backing their RMA, and using the AMP standard as well as XMP.
> 
> The new stuff is new, and geared for Kaveri. Note the only "supported" motherboards are A88X or newer ASrock boards. All on the FM2+ socket.
> 
> EDIT: Thought I should mention, with the new RAM my 7850k plays League at 110FPS on SR at 1600x1200 max settings with AA. It has not been overclocked. This is 100% an acceptable solution for "casual" gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> Been eyeing off the AMD ram for quite some time...no retailers in Aus carry it though.
> 
> But now we have Newegg.....oh the possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the AMD gamer ram with the 7850K 88X machine /Article.
> ..I will put the screws to it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Only 2133s? Cmon Red, where's the 2400s?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This is the AMD Radeon R9 RAM. It is not the cruddy old AMD ram, these things come in 2x8GB 2400 if you want them to;
> 
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series_R9.php
> 
> And you are correct on both counts. The older (and very bad) AMD sticks were Patriot. The newer ones are basically Crucial Ballistix with a much better company backing their RMA, and using the AMP standard as well as XMP.
> 
> The new stuff is new, and geared for Kaveri. Note the only "supported" motherboards are A88X or newer ASrock boards. All on the FM2+ socket.
> 
> EDIT: Thought I should mention, with the new RAM my 7850k plays League at 110FPS on SR at 1600x1200 max settings with AA. It has not been overclocked. This is 100% an acceptable solution for "casual" gamers.
> 
> 
> 
> Been eyeing off the AMD ram for quite some time...no retailers in Aus carry it though.
> 
> But now we have Newegg.....oh the possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the AMD gamer ram with the 7850K 88X machine /Article.
> ..I will put the screws to it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 2133s? Cmon Red, where's the 2400s?
Click to expand...

I think that's what they wanted tested ..... or maybe I'm not 2400 material


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> This is the AMD Radeon R9 RAM. It is not the cruddy old AMD ram, these things come in 2x8GB 2400 if you want them to;
> 
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series_R9.php
> 
> And you are correct on both counts. The older (and very bad) AMD sticks were Patriot. The newer ones are basically Crucial Ballistix with a much better company backing their RMA, and using the AMP standard as well as XMP.
> 
> The new stuff is new, and geared for Kaveri. Note the only "supported" motherboards are A88X or newer ASrock boards. All on the FM2+ socket.
> 
> EDIT: Thought I should mention, with the new RAM my 7850k plays League at 110FPS on SR at 1600x1200 max settings with AA. It has not been overclocked. This is 100% an acceptable solution for "casual" gamers.


Been
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the AMD gamer ram with the 7850K 88X machine /Article.
> ..I will put the screws to it for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds like a plan Red









Curious to see it's worth a Sidegrade to them over the TridentX's i have now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The baffling one is the mylittlepony friendship is magic. I just cant wrap my head around how that has so many posts. 75137posts for reference. *Now if we were to count all the deleted-by-mod posts in here we might have 110,000, half of the deleted being Gertrude's*.


This made me laugh

thanks man i needed cheering up


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And replied to more than 33600 times, ya. It's one of the larger OCN threads. Even the Ivy Bridge and Haswell Owners clubs combined have only 10700 replies.
> Is the 840 Evo an option where you are? And to add to that, are they one of the cheapest options like they are here?
> 
> If yes, get that.
> If you plan to get 32GB ever, get 2x8GB now. If you do not plan to, then 4x4GB, because they do run faster and have better timings.
> The stress comes from addressing space required on the IMC, not necessarily the number of DIMMs. RAM gets it;s power from the motherboard, and there are only 128 data channels to work with regardless of 2 sticks or four, the problem comes into play when the IMC has to track more and more ram. 16GB should stress it equally either way.
> 
> 4x4GB can run faster, but 2x8GB leaves more room for upgrade. Depends what you're looking for.
> 
> EDIT:
> It's heeerreeee:
> 
> 
> Got em at 2133 10-10-10-31 1T. Will work with them more later.


Okay thnx for the reply









Also the reason i need more RAM is that i have the Samsung EVO 120gb and in rapid mode it uses 1gb of my RAM to use for cash, but i am not that happy with my SSD my agility 3 that died on me was faster and felt a lot more snappy in windows and programs load faster, so yet again Samsung marketing?

Maybe i am looking for another SSD as well because i don't like this one.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> One more edit: AMD is buddies with Dataram. You may not have heard of them. They make server stuff, including memory.
> 
> http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/consumer-memory
> 
> Tada.


Ive been using their RamDisk software for years.


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The baffling one is the mylittlepony friendship is magic. I just cant wrap my head around how that has so many posts. 75137posts for reference. Now if we were to count all the deleted-by-mod posts in here we might have 110,000, half of the deleted being Gertrude's.


Because it's awesome?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Besides, Rainbow Dash is totally into overclocking; my full load temperature dropped from 55°C to 44°C roughly 10s after I put her next to my heatsink. She's the best cooling upgrade money can buy. I guess 100K posts is a challenge now? Does 100000th post get FX-9590 OC'd to 6GHz with appropriate cooling?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Because it's awesome?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, Rainbow Dash is totally into overclocking; my full load temperature dropped from 55°C to 44°C roughly 10s after I put her next to my heatsink. She's the best cooling upgrade money can buy. I guess 100K posts is a challenge now? Does 100000th post get FX-9590 OC'd to 6GHz with appropriate cooling?


To qualify for said promotion you must have had an 83xx since 1 month after release and posted since around that time in this thread XD

At some point I will be posting more.. I have been well not anywhere for some time.. kinda lost my appetite for such places like this.. personal matters have made all of my hobbies null one day I will have something worth wile saying again.


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> To qualify for said promotion you must have had an 83xx since 1 month after release and posted since around that time in this thread XD


Le gasp! This contest is rigged, rigged I tell you! Now to invent a working and usable time machine..... or would that be considered cheating?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This made me laugh
> 
> thanks man i needed cheering up


Thought you'd like that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> To qualify for said promotion you must have had an 83xx since 1 month after release and posted since around that time in this thread XD
> 
> At some point I will be posting more.. I have been well not anywhere for some time.. kinda lost my appetite for such places like this.. personal matters have made all of my hobbies null one day I will have something worth wile saying again.


Thats a shame man i was just thinking other day how not seen u in ages

Hope all gets well for u soon


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And replied to more than 33600 times, ya. It's one of the larger OCN threads. Even the Ivy Bridge and Haswell Owners clubs combined have only 10700 replies.
> Is the 840 Evo an option where you are? And to add to that, are they one of the cheapest options like they are here?
> 
> If yes, get that.
> If you plan to get 32GB ever, get 2x8GB now. If you do not plan to, then 4x4GB, because they do run faster and have better timings.
> The stress comes from addressing space required on the IMC, not necessarily the number of DIMMs. RAM gets it;s power from the motherboard, and there are only 128 data channels to work with regardless of 2 sticks or four, the problem comes into play when the IMC has to track more and more ram. 16GB should stress it equally either way.
> 
> 4x4GB can run faster, but 2x8GB leaves more room for upgrade. Depends what you're looking for.
> 
> EDIT:
> It's heeerreeee:
> 
> 
> Got em at 2133 10-10-10-31 1T. Will work with them more later.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thnx for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the reason i need more RAM is that i have the Samsung EVO 120gb and in rapid mode it uses 1gb of my RAM to use for cash, but i am not that happy with my SSD my agility 3 that died on me was faster and felt a lot more snappy in windows and programs load faster, so yet again Samsung marketing?
> 
> Maybe i am looking for another SSD as well because i don't like this one.
Click to expand...

I'm not really sure how to tell you this, but basically all newer 120GB SSDs are crap because they have larger capacity chips on them. Speed is gained from more of these chips running in more or less RAID 0 on the same little PCB. Even going to 250GB, the IOPS are better and the write speeds increase massively.

Not only that, but the larger the SSD, the more cache it has of it's own. The 120GB model comes with a rather pathetic by Samsung standards of 256MB of LDDR2 1066. The 250GB and 500GB models come with 512MB of LDDR2 1066, and the 750GB and 1TB models come with a full 1GB of LDDR2 1066.

By going for the 120GB model of the 840 EVO, you literally jumped on the weakest weapon in their arsenal and are now paying the price for it, so to speak. It's the equivalent of buying a 212 EVO over an NH-D14. The 840 EVOs are almost always near or at the top of their charts, even beyond their price range, but the 120GB is lacking.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Hey guys.
I've been planning to save up for a custom water loop for my 8350 to get to 5GHz or more, but I've seen some people get there with AIO coolers as well. I would love to finally get to build my first ever custom loop, but it costs a lot more than a good 240 AIO. Is a custom loop really worth it price/performance wise? Also, which would you recommend? The H100i seems to be good enough for 5 GHz if I cool my VRMs well enough and is available in my country, or should I spend a little more money and a lot more time by ordering an h220 from Germany? I could get an AIO next month, a custom loop would have to wait until the middle of summer most likely. Would be nice to make my mind up soon since a 240 rad requires me to cut up my case a little bit and it would be nice to know when I have to take that leap of faith with my hands made of jelly and my head full of cobwebs.








Also, how much could I benefit from faster RAM? Currently running 2x4GB @ 1600MHz, if I ever find some extra money should I upgrade to 2133 or is it good enough to OC my current sticks to 1866?
Cheers.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm not really sure how to tell you this, but basically all newer 120GB SSDs are crap because they have larger capacity chips on them. Speed is gained from more of these chips running in more or less RAID 0 on the same little PCB. Even going to 250GB, the IOPS are better and the write speeds increase massively.
> 
> Not only that, but the larger the SSD, the more cache it has of it's own. The 120GB model comes with a rather pathetic by Samsung standards of 256MB of LDDR2 1066. The 250GB and 500GB models come with 512MB of LDDR2 1066, and the 750GB and 1TB models come with a full 1GB of LDDR2 1066.
> 
> By going for the 120GB model of the 840 EVO, you literally jumped on the weakest weapon in their arsenal and are now paying the price for it, so to speak. It's the equivalent of buying a 212 EVO over an NH-D14. The 840 EVOs are almost always near or at the top of their charts, even beyond their price range, but the 120GB is lacking.


Yes i hear you, i did chose this one because i could trade my old agility 3 in for this one and did not have to pay anything for this one.

I end up selling this thing and get a larger one, perhaps an 256gb pro or maybe i go with G.Skill and i heard Kingston have great ones too Ive heard.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I've been planning to save up for a custom water loop for my 8350 to get to 5GHz or more, but I've seen some people get there with AIO coolers as well. I would love to finally get to build my first ever custom loop, but it costs a lot more than a good 240 AIO. Is a custom loop really worth it price/performance wise? Also, which would you recommend? The H100i seems to be good enough for 5 GHz if I cool my VRMs well enough and is available in my country, or should I spend a little more money and a lot more time by ordering an h220 from Germany? I could get an AIO next month, a custom loop would have to wait until the middle of summer most likely. Would be nice to make my mind up soon since a 240 rad requires me to cut up my case a little bit and it would be nice to know when I have to take that leap of faith with my hands made of jelly and my head full of cobwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how much could I benefit from faster RAM? Currently running 2x4GB @ 1600MHz, if I ever find some extra money should I upgrade to 2133 or is it good enough to OC my current sticks to 1866?
> Cheers.


Too many buts and ifs. Custom water has better future potential = making it bigger but never gonna get Price/performance from AIO. Memory is speculative. Honestly we are heading to 16GB Minimums for ram so theres that. But speeds have little impact in real world, except BF4 so maybe that is changing too. If you can OC what you got do that, saves money. And whilst saving save for a 16GB set.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Currently running 2x4GB @ 1600MHz, if I ever find some extra money should I upgrade to 2133 or is it good enough to OC my current sticks to 1866?


Quote:


> ADATA XPG 8GB PC3-12800 CL9 V1.0


Overclock your present sticks to 1866. One reviewer at newegg on your ram:

"Pros: amazing i clock it at 1866 timing 9-10-9 28 at stock voltage 1.5v wit out trying too hard just pop it in and crank it up never look back ever since i got it"

YMMV, but you should be able to do 10-10-10-30 anyway, which is about what most 1866 sticks are. With some increase in vdimm, you may be able to do 11-11-11-33 at 2133. I doubt they would get hot even if vdimm were increased to 1.65v.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Yes i hear you, i did chose this one because i could trade my old agility 3 in for this one and did not have to pay anything for this one.
> 
> I end up selling this thing and get a larger one, perhaps an 256gb pro or maybe i go with G.Skill and i heard Kingston have great ones too Ive heard.


Whoa, be careful, Kingston pulled a bait and switch on their new SSD models. They sent to reviewers one type of flash memory in their SSDs, and then a short while later changed to different flash memory which was much slower write and they didnt announce it or change the model number of their drives. Thats why in recent weeks the price has dropped so low on them.

Other than this sleazy fiasco, Kingston is a great company to do business with.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Too many buts and ifs. Custom water has better future potential = making it bigger but never gonna get Price/performance from AIO. Memory is speculative. Honestly we are heading to 16GB Minimums for ram so theres that. But speeds have little impact in real world, except BF4 so maybe that is changing too. If you can OC what you got do that, saves money. And whilst saving save for a 16GB set.


Hmm. Now I have an idea: getting an AIO next month and another 8GB of RAM in the summer, overclocking my current sticks. Seems like the best thing to do for my wallet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Overclock your present sticks to 1866. One reviewer at newegg on your ram:
> 
> "Pros: amazing i clock it at 1866 timing 9-10-9 28 at stock voltage 1.5v wit out trying too hard just pop it in and crank it up never look back ever since i got it"
> 
> YMMV, but you should be able to do 10-10-10-30 anyway, which is about what most 1866 sticks are. With some increase in vdimm, you may be able to do 11-11-11-33 at 2133. I doubt they would get hot even if vdimm were increased to 1.65v.


Wow. Seems my RAM overclocks better than I thought. I've had it at 2133 @ 1.65v for some benching runs but I never knew if it was 100% stable. To my fingers they seemed to be colder than my VRM heatsink, so they should handle the voltage just fine. After all, the XPG V1.0 2133 set runs at the same voltage on the same heatsinks in factory setup. If I get too paranoid, once I have a water cooler instead of the large air cooler I have right now I can always put a fan on my RAM sticks.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Johan45

Most ram these days is good up to 1.7v for daily use without any extra cooling, good case flow is sufficient.. When benching I've had some of my DDR3 kits to 1.9v and they still live. That was with direct air cooling though.


----------



## Gregory14

Any input on how to make it stable?? based on the results. it didnt BSOD this time, i think i found the minimal voltage to run it at. But I guess not perfectly stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Most ram these days is good up to 1.7v for daily use without any extra cooling, good case flow is sufficient.. When benching I've had some of my DDR3 kits to 1.9v and they still live. That was with direct air cooling though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Hmm. Now I have an idea: getting an AIO next month and another 8GB of RAM in the summer, overclocking my current sticks. Seems like the best thing to do for my wallet.
> Wow. Seems my RAM overclocks better than I thought. I've had it at 2133 @ 1.65v for some benching runs but I never knew if it was 100% stable. To my fingers they seemed to be colder than my VRM heatsink, so they should handle the voltage just fine. After all, the XPG V1.0 2133 set runs at the same voltage on the same heatsinks in factory setup. If I get too paranoid, once I have a water cooler instead of the large air cooler I have right now I can always put a fan on my RAM sticks.
> Thanks guys.


I am yet to see my ram reach 40 degrees when stressing at 1.75v.
At least they're not by Intel that at idle, reaches 40 degrees even in an air conditioned environment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Whoa, be careful, Kingston pulled a bait and switch on their new SSD models. They sent to reviewers one type of flash memory in their SSDs, and then a short while later changed to different flash memory which was much slower write and they didnt announce it or change the model number of their drives. Thats why in recent weeks the price has dropped so low on them.
> 
> Other than this sleazy fiasco, Kingston is a great company to do business with.


I am no SSD guru but yes, at least 256gb SSD for performance.

By the way, force ls being corsair's base model, can give you 520+ MBps read and write speeds. That is a 120gb too. Isn't that good enough?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Any input on how to make it stable?? based on the results. it didnt BSOD this time, i think i found the minimal voltage to run it at. But I guess not perfectly stable.


Seems like newer chips can do more at a lower Vcore!!!

Any reason why you don't wanna feed it some more V?


----------



## Gregory14

the temps are close, but i already have LLC at extreme, it should be going to + .1 v offset, should I set the current capability to 140%?

i see, i think i need to add more v offset


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I've had it at 2133 @ 1.65v for some benching runs but I never knew if it was 100% stable. To my fingers they seemed to be colder than my VRM heatsink, so they should handle the voltage just fine.


Yeah, youre fine at 2133 @ 1.65v then. The thing is, if you bought some other 2133 ram, it may or not be stable on your board. Thats just the nature or ram sometimes. At least you know what you have already is.
To further test the stability of your ram, run Hyper PI 32M.

Quote:


> By the way, force ls being corsair's base model, can give you 520+ MBps read and write speeds. That is a 120gb too. Isn't that good enough?


Yeah, its pretty much saturating the sata 6mbps bus.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> the temps are close, but i already have LLC at extreme, it should be going to + .1 v offset, should I set the current capability to 140%?
> 
> i see, i think i need to add more v offset


Well your V_Core should be around 1.5v for a clock of 5.0, so whatever offset that takes like another .1v I would also drop the CPU LLC to ultra high. You'll want to keep the load volts close to the bios set voltage. You might not have the headroom on your temps though so keep an eye on it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am no SSD guru but yes, at least 256gb SSD for performance.
> 
> By the way, force ls being corsair's base model, can give you 520+ MBps read and write speeds. That is a 120gb too. Isn't that good enough?


SSDs are all about IOPS and Cache. You want more Random speed, not more sequential. Most of the time you're looking for hundreds of tiny files, not one big one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Any input on how to make it stable?? based on the results. it didnt BSOD this time, i think i found the minimal voltage to run it at. But I guess not perfectly stable.


You can't even pass a single run, you are not even close to stable. Try it again with at least the default 10 runs.

As for how to make it stable... Throw more volts at it or lower the clock. Same as any other overclock. But just so you understand, you're going to need at least another .1v at minimum for it to actually be stable at that clock, if you can even do it at all on that cooling.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> the temps are close, but i already have LLC at extreme, it should be going to + .1 v offset, should I set the current capability to 140%?


Youre getting heat either way, I would go with LLC at high, Current Capability 130% and just up the vcore. That would be more heat on the cpu and less on the vrms.


----------



## Gregory14

Thanks, I thought I'd need more , and my cooling wont handle the test.

The ultimate test is Crysis 2 for me right now, if it doesnt crash, its good enough. But I think i'll back down to 4.7 if I cant game.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Thanks, I thought I'd need more , and my cooling wont handle the test.
> 
> The ultimate test is Crysis 2 for me right now, if it doesnt crash, its good enough. But I think i'll back down to 4.7 if I cant game.


Whatever works for you. Just don't go advertizing to people that need help that you're stable at that speed/voltage, and try to classify it as "gaming stable" as to not annoy those who think running Prime95 for 24 hours is the only way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> the temps are close, but i already have LLC at extreme, it should be going to + .1 v offset, should I set the current capability to 140%?
> 
> i see, i think i need to add more v offset


if you want to be at that clocks, go add some more voltage. You're safe up to 70. That's 15 degrees to spare. Besides, you're reading your socket temp. Or am I wrong?

If you're too scared of temps, do it slowly. One offset at a time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whatever works for you. Just don't go advertizing to people that need help that you're stable at that speed/voltage, and try to classify it as "gaming stable" as to not annoy those who think running Prime95 for 24 hours is the only way.


Lol.

Let him do what he thinks is best for him.

He wanted to be in the 5.0 JUGAHURTzzzzZZZ club. So give it to him if a 5 GHz gaming stable is all he's after.

? ?


----------



## Gregory14

first time having major artifacting in Crysis 2, the Grass was so bright it was like on fire, is that to be expected?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Whatever works for you. Just don't go advertizing to people that need help that you're stable at that speed/voltage, and try to classify it as "gaming stable" as to not annoy those who think running Prime95 for 24 hours is the only way.


Ya the review sites really pumped the FX up and created a lot of misconception as to it's OC ability. The part they left out was all the support it needs to run that 5.0 G for 24/7.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya the review sites really pumped the FX up and created a lot of misconception as to it's OC ability. The part they left out was all the support it needs to run that 5.0 G for 24/7.


Fan on the socket. Fan on the VRM. Enough cooling for a 9590. Almost feel like I should have just bought a 9590 for that guaranteed clock speed.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> first time having major artifacting in Crysis 2, the Grass was so bright it was like on fire, is that to be expected?


Nope, its sounds like the card is giving you problems. Reseat it for one thing and check the power connectors and if the fans are spinning.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Almost feel like I should have just bought a 9590 for that guaranteed clock speed. rolleyes.gif


And you would still need Fan on the socket. Fan on the VRM. Enough cooling for a 9590.







Plus the 9590 only has a 1 year warranty vs 3 on the 8XXX chips.


----------



## Gregory14

After some tweaking in the bios, i think she's partially stable, i only ran a quick test, but i'll take it! 5GHz club!! Where's my trophy? jk


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> the temps are close, but i already have LLC at extreme, it should be going to + .1 v offset, should I set the current capability to 140%?
> 
> i see, i think i need to add more v offset


I think you should use manual voltage setup and bring it up quite a bit (1.425 for start, but it will probably need more). Very high/high for LLC should be enough and I wouldn't really go above 130% for CC. Then again, it all depends on what kind of stability you want. I had it do burn and blend tests for 1-3 days each to call it stable, but it has also been crunching numbers for almost 3 weeks straight now (with occasional breaks such as PS2, D3, LoL+streaming, and BF4 when computations were giving it a break by going into 75% max load profiles).


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> After some tweaking in the bios, i think she's partially stable, i only ran a quick test, but i'll take it! 5GHz club!! Where's my trophy? jk


Negative results aren't stable. You need +3 in the results to be stable. Not to say you might not have a good chip that can do lower voltage but to even pass the first 5 runs of IBT AVX I need over 1.56Vcore and to pass all 10 with +3 results I need 1.6Vcore and up. Plus 1 Run of IBT doesn't really show much, it shows that your PC didn't keel over and die after 2 seconds of intense computing. That's about it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> After some tweaking in the bios, i think she's partially stable, i only ran a quick test, but *i'll take it! 5GHz club!! Where's my trophy?* jk


not yet, you aint stable lol

29s u get to 60C ouch

dont go any higher

BOOM


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not yet, you aint stable lol
> 
> 29s u get to 60C ouch
> 
> dont go any higher
> 
> BOOM


That's just his socket temp gerty







he has like 15c headroom on the CPU cores and if he's brave he can run up that socket all the way to 70c of course that's where some people blow their VRMs but high risk high reward right?







(now sign this document stating that everything I said is in jest and I am not responsible for anything that you or someone else sets in your BIOS







)


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not yet, you aint stable lol
> 
> 29s u get to 60C ouch
> 
> dont go any higher
> 
> BOOM


Agree times infinity!

Yikes! don't venture into clocks like that if it's going to get that warm after just one run of IBT

Imagine the temps if that was left to run for a while


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> After some tweaking in the bios, i think she's partially stable, i only ran a quick test, but i'll take it! 5GHz club!! Where's my trophy? jk


Applause guys..

Not there yet though.. So I'll save it for later..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> That's just his socket temp gerty


aye but his vcore was 1.39 to 1.42 which needs to be said thats great even superb

i dont think i can boot with such a low vcore, but im going to try for giggles

lets face it, he dont have much more to go hence why i said BOOM

Full Marks for effort though!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye but his vcore was 1.39 to 1.42 which needs to be said thats great even superb
> 
> i dont think i can boot with such a low vcore, but im going to try for giggles
> 
> lets face it, he dont have much more to go hence why i said BOOM
> 
> Full Marks for effort though!!


You'd be surprised what some of the FX CPUs can do Gert
Here's my 9370 at 1.368v and 5077MHZ ran Cinebench 11.5 at those settings


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye but his vcore was 1.39 to 1.42 which needs to be said thats great even superb
> 
> i dont think i can boot with such a low vcore, but im going to try for giggles
> 
> lets face it, he dont have much more to go hence why i said BOOM
> 
> Full Marks for effort though!!


I learned from the best <3







and you are totally right in saying he shouldn't go any further I forgot that he reached those temps after *only 29 seconds* another bump in vcore and it'll definitely explode.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I learned from the best <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you are totally right in saying he shouldn't go any further I forgot that he reached those temps after *only 29 seconds* another bump in vcore and it'll definitely explode.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye but his vcore was 1.39 to 1.42 which needs to be said thats great even superb
> 
> i dont think i can boot with such a low vcore, but im going to try for giggles
> 
> lets face it, he dont have much more to go hence why i said BOOM
> 
> Full Marks for effort though!!


Guys, you're making him nervous.

But yes, he needs to up the ante on his cooling. But I'm thinking he'll keep on trying.??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> *I learned from the best <3*


Who did u learn from?


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

2133MHz 12-12-12-36 1T @ 1.65v passed HyperPI 32M, 11-11-11-33 failed at about loop 10. Which order should I try to tighten the timings in?
On a more CPU related note, is it true that I need to use offset voltages to enable QnC after reaching my max overclock, or am I confusing it with something else?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> 2133MHz 12-12-12-36 1T @ 1.65v passed HyperPI 32M, 11-11-11-33 failed at about loop 10. Which order should I try to tighten the timings in?
> On a more CPU related note, is it true that I need to use offset voltages to enable QnC after reaching my max overclock, or am I confusing it with something else?


Try 11-12-12-34


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> 2133MHz 12-12-12-36 1T @ 1.65v passed HyperPI 32M, 11-11-11-33 failed at about loop 10. Which order should I try to tighten the timings in?
> On a more CPU related note, is it true that I need to use offset voltages to enable QnC after reaching my max overclock, or am I confusing it with something else?


No you're correct, if you want to enable the power saving features you need to use offset volts. I was thinking you should try 10-12-11 with your ram at 2133 see if that works may need to up the volts to 1.7


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> 2133MHz 12-12-12-36 1T @ 1.65v passed HyperPI 32M, 11-11-11-33 failed at about loop 10. Which order should I try to tighten the timings in?
> On a more CPU related note, is it true that I need to use offset voltages to enable QnC after reaching my max overclock, or am I confusing it with something else?


I saw those Adata chips. They looked a bit too "hardcore" for my likes. Prefer low-profile. However that being said, it is good to see another manufacture pushing through. Maybe we will see some nice LP kits from them in the future!

Also don't try and match all the timings. What I mean is 11-11-11-33 etc. I have Corsair VengeanceLP 2133 CL11 ram. Rated at 11-11-11-27 @ 1.5v. Took a lot of tweaking (you really gotta have patience for RAM OC'ing) but I got them stable at 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T.

EDIT: Oh wait I see those are LP kits. They look quiet shnazzy actually! I was thinking of those gold and silver kits. YOLO


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Who did u learn from?


Right here on OCN! I started OCing on my Phenom 955 BE the information was so useful in the old 9X5 OCer thread and a lot of the concepts that I learned from overclocking that machine carried over into Vishera processors and the community is extremely helpful I couldn't help but become a decent overclocker.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Right here on OCN! I started OCing on my Phenom 955 BE the information was so useful in the old 9X5 OCer thread and a lot of the concepts that I learned from overclocking that machine carried over into Vishera processors and the community is extremely helpful I couldn't help but become a decent overclocker.


Shucks i was thinking you were gonna say me lol i was trying to act a bit coy










Edit: Aye im the same and i learned from this thread myself


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Right here on OCN! I started OCing on my Phenom 955 BE the information was so useful in the old 9X5 OCer thread and a lot of the concepts that I learned from overclocking that machine carried over into Vishera processors and the community is extremely helpful I couldn't help but become a decent overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shucks i was thinking you were gonna say me lol i was trying to act a bit coy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Aye im the same and i learned from this thread myself
Click to expand...

Learned most of my stuff back at the Athlon 2 Overclockers thread. Running my 645 at 3.8GHz paired with my 5770's. Those were the days.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Learned most of my stuff back at the Athlon 2 Overclockers thread. Running my 645 at 3.8GHz paired with my 5770's. Those were the days.


Got any pointers for an Athalon II X2 250 ? I was beating one up last night and got stuck at 4.0 with 1.5v. Tried lowering mem and busses and pumping volts to it but couldn't get 4.1. This is the only A2 I've had and just got it yesterday. Temps were good, just wondering if I've hit the "wall" wih this one??


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw those Adata chips. They looked a bit too "hardcore" for my likes. Prefer low-profile. However that being said, it is good to see another manufacture pushing through. Maybe we will see some nice LP kits from them in the future!
> 
> Also don't try and match all the timings. What I mean is 11-11-11-33 etc. I have Corsair VengeanceLP 2133 CL11 ram. Rated at 11-11-11-27 @ 1.5v. Took a lot of tweaking (you really gotta have patience for RAM OC'ing) but I got them stable at 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait I see those are LP kits. They look quiet shnazzy actually! I was thinking of those gold and silver kits. YOLO


Until I get watercooling I can only use LP RAM cause I have poor clearance under the air cooler. And I like the looks of LP more too. I've been quite happy with these sticks so far, especially giving that it was the cheapest 8GB kit available at that time. Booted without issues and it seems they can handle some decent clocks as well, not an expert though. Much better than the Ballistix Sport kit I had before that didn't work at all: through struggling got my PC booted at 1333MHz, going to 1600 (factory setting) even at 1.65v (factory setting is 1.5) and slower timings never gave me a boot. After this disappointment those ADATA sticks seem really awesome!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Ive been using their RamDisk software for years.


Dataram makes the new AMD sticks now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Too many buts and ifs. Custom water has better future potential = making it bigger but never gonna get Price/performance from AIO. Memory is speculative. Honestly we are heading to 16GB Minimums for ram so theres that. But speeds have little impact in real world, except BF4 so maybe that is changing too. If you can OC what you got do that, saves money. And whilst saving save for a 16GB set.


I think we are already at 16gb minimums and have been for a little while IMO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw those Adata chips. They looked a bit too "hardcore" for my likes. Prefer low-profile. However that being said, it is good to see another manufacture pushing through. Maybe we will see some nice LP kits from them in the future!
> 
> Also don't try and match all the timings. What I mean is 11-11-11-33 etc. I have Corsair VengeanceLP 2133 CL11 ram. Rated at 11-11-11-27 @ 1.5v. Took a lot of tweaking (you really gotta have patience for RAM OC'ing) but I got them stable at 2400MHz 9-10-12-31 1T.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait I see those are LP kits. They look quiet shnazzy actually! I was thinking of those gold and silver kits. YOLO


What voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Applause guys..
> 
> Not there yet though.. So I'll save it for later..


Congrats


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Where's my trophy?


Do you want the metal, or the chest to pin it on ? jk/


----------



## Gregory14

lol no trophy for me. I left the computer to sit for a while and came back to a frozen screen. The temps wont actually get that warm since I dont game for hours on end, usually an hour and i'm bored.

But thanks for the tips, I am not going any further, unless coolermaster RMA's my Nepton 140XL for a 280XL, mabey that would help. Putting it back to 4.8 with + .1v offset, i may put it back to where it was at 4.7.

Should I be overclocking my GTX 770 instead? I noticed a great improvement in FPS at 5Ghz. Could I compensate for that?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> lol no trophy for me. I left the computer to sit for a while and came back to a frozen screen. The temps wont actually get that warm since I dont game for hours on end, usually an hour and i'm bored.
> 
> But thanks for the tips, I am not going any further, unless coolermaster RMA's my Nepton 140XL for a 280XL, mabey that would help. Putting it back to 4.8 with + .1v offset, i may put it back to where it was at 4.7.
> 
> Should I be overclocking my GTX 770 instead? I noticed a great improvement in FPS at 5Ghz. Could I compensate for that?


If you to OC your 770, these guys can help you.http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/7500#post_22121993


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> After some tweaking in the bios, i think she's partially stable, i only ran a quick test, but i'll take it! 5GHz club!! Where's my trophy? jk


you said you were running llc extreme? dont it will create too much heat GL man let me know if you need any help !


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I think we are already at 16gb minimums and have been for a little while IMO


I'm only running 8GB and I don't think I've run into any games that require more than that. Do you mean from an application sense, or do I need to start shopping?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> I'm only running 8GB and I don't think I've run into any games that require more than that. Do you mean from an application sense, or do I need to start shopping?


For applications, WRT games Watchdogs does recommend 8gb though I think that's the highest so far


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I think we are already at 16gb minimums and have been for a little while IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only running 8GB and I don't think I've run into any games that require more than that. Do you mean from an application sense, or do I need to start shopping?
Click to expand...

At ULTRA preset 1080p Battlefield 4 with uses 9GB of RAM. I use over 7GB of RAM in BF4 at ultra with no AA. Although it's only 1 game. I am sure it's the first of many. It's the first of the next gen of games. So I am sure we will definitely see higher memory requirements.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've nearly maxed out my 16GB working with large jpg, so its no surprise that games are starting to use more ram....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At ULTRA preset 1080p Battlefield 4 with uses 9GB of RAM. I use over 7GB of RAM in BF4 at ultra with no AA. Although it's only 1 game. I am sure it's the first of many. It's the first of the next gen of games. So I am sure we will definitely see higher memory requirements.


Does BF4 use a lot of CPU Resources as well??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've nearly maxed out my 16GB working with large jpg, so its no surprise that games are starting to use more ram....


Hmm.. Is this done using Photoshop?

Never had a report from our Graphics Editors running out their 16GB of RAM even when working on very large RAW Images. Unless, for some reason, Photoshop 64-bit encounters errors that they have to settle to the 32-bit version. That a single minute using Brush Tool and their RAM gets drained. (But not because they used up all the 16GB available. But because software limits them to 32-bit weakness of 3GB Max Usable RAM)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya the review sites really pumped the FX up and created a lot of misconception as to it's OC ability. The part they left out was all the support it needs to run that 5.0 G for 24/7.


I know I lam jumping in on this but I have been running over 5Ghz for 24/7 stable for over a year and a half and it keeps on ticking.. even after pumping over 1.7v into it.. and tbh I have a crappy chip in comparison to the rest


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you said you were running llc extreme? dont it will create too much heat GL man let me know if you need any help !


Its back to ultra high, or 2nd highest. I'm back at 4.8Ghz with Vcore going from 1.356v-1.368v . Turned on C1E, HPC, and APM, everything but cool n quiet and c6. CPU is at 5c and socket is 22c, nice and cool. To run a higher Ghz and be able to pass the tests and be stable, should I be using the power saving features when going to 5Ghz? I had them off before, perhaps thats why after only 1 run it was boom son! going to IBT now to see whats up.

thanks, i appreciate any help on not having my chip go boom,


----------



## koscum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Does BF4 use a lot of CPU Resources as well??


Pretty much. It really likes using as many cores as it can which is kind of the only thing I find good about it. Can't wait for proper, full-feature Unreal Engine 4 games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Its back to ultra high, or 2nd highest. I'm back at 4.8Ghz with Vcore going from 1.356v-1.368v . Turned on C1E, HPC, and APM, everything but cool n quiet and c6. CPU is at 5c and socket is 22c, nice and cool. To run a higher Ghz and be able to pass the tests and be stable, should I be using the power saving features when going to 5Ghz? I had them off before, perhaps thats why after only 1 run it was boom son! going to IBT now to see whats up.
> 
> thanks, i appreciate any help on not having my chip go boom,


It failed because it was undervolted. Power saving features should be off during OC and only be enabled once desired stability is confirmed.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I know I lam jumping in on this but I have been running over 5Ghz for 24/7 stable for over a year and a half and it keeps on ticking.. even after pumping over 1.7v into it.. and tbh I have a crappy chip in comparison to the rest


Yes and you knew enough to get a good board and cooling, It's the average user who decides to build their own system that gets caught in the net. They jump in unprepared for heat and power requirements of an 8 core FX.
Don't feel bad my 8350 needs almost 1.6v to run at 4.9 stable and they are tougher than you think, been over 1.8+ many times benching and no harm done.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I think we are already at 16gb minimums and have been for a little while IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only running 8GB and I don't think I've run into any games that require more than that. Do you mean from an application sense, or do I need to start shopping?
Click to expand...

At ULTRA preset 1080p Battlefield 4 with uses 9GB of RAM. I use over 7GB of RAM in BF4 at ultra with no AA. Although it's only 1 game. I am sure it's the first of many. It's the first of the next gen of games. So I am sure we will definitely see higher memory requirements in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At ULTRA preset 1080p Battlefield 4 with uses 9GB of RAM. I use over 7GB of RAM in BF4 at ultra with no AA. Although it's only 1 game. I am sure it's the first of many. It's the first of the next gen of games. So I am sure we will definitely see higher memory requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> Does BF4 use a lot of CPU Resources as well??
Click to expand...

Yes BF4 does use quiet a lot of CPU resources. My FX at 4.8 averages 50%-60% 70% load on all 8 cores. My GPU's are the biggest bottleneck in my system at present. I am sure when my GPU's get upgraded I am sure I will see my CPU doing more work.


----------



## Alastair

sorry double post.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koscum*
> 
> Pretty much. It really likes using as many cores as it can which is kind of the only thing I find good about it. Can't wait for proper, full-feature Unreal Engine 4 games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At ULTRA preset 1080p Battlefield 4 with uses 9GB of RAM. I use over 7GB of RAM in BF4 at ultra with no AA. Although it's only 1 game. I am sure it's the first of many. It's the first of the next gen of games. So I am sure we will definitely see higher memory requirements in the future.
> Yes BF4 does use quiet a lot of CPU resources. My FX at 4.8 averages 50%-60% 70% load on all 8 cores. My GPU's are the biggest bottleneck in my system at present. I am sure when my GPU's get upgraded I am sure I will see my CPU doing more work.


That's a good thing then.

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Its back to ultra high, or 2nd highest. I'm back at 4.8Ghz with Vcore going from 1.356v-1.368v . Turned on C1E, HPC, and APM, everything but cool n quiet and c6. CPU is at 5c and socket is 22c, nice and cool. To run a higher Ghz and be able to pass the tests and be stable, should I be using the power saving features when going to 5Ghz? I had them off before, perhaps thats why after only 1 run it was boom son! going to IBT now to see whats up.
> 
> thanks, i appreciate any help on not having my chip go boom,


Not trying to put a damper on your party but there is no way you are stable @ 4.8 with less then 1.5v, if you don't believe me set it there and do 10 runs of IBT AVX @ just high settings, and if it comes back a pass I will stand corrected. It may appear that you are close to being good here but I don't think so. You are getting fails because you are not stable and with the cooler you have in your sig you will not be able to keep it cool enough to run enough volts through it, it will get too hot. If you had better cooling like a full w/c system you might get to 4.8 + with a monster 8320 and the right motherboard/


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not trying to put a damper on your party but there is no way you are stable @ 4.8 with less then 1.5v, if you don't believe me set it there and do 10 runs of IBT AVX @ just high settings, and if it comes back a pass I will stand corrected. It may appear that you are close to being good here but I don't think so. You are getting fails because you are not stable and with the cooler you have in your sig you will not be able to keep it cool enough to run enough volts through it, it will get too hot. If you had better cooling like a full w/c system you might get to 4.8 + with a monster 8320 and the right motherboard/


I run 4.8 @ 1.48v LLC ultra high and it's stable as hell

IBT gets core up to 49C and socket 58C

*edit* urrrk sorry! forgot it's an 8320... I'm running 8350


----------



## Gregory14

I think I can push more volts if I have the power saving features on. I need to read the MOBO manual to see what each setting does.

Oh yeah, DevilDog, I'm still not stable, wierd that I pass IBT @ 5ghz but it freezes, and I fail with it at 4.8 with +.1v, but it runs fine. I'm interested to know if i should stay using the power saving features? and then start to increase.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I think I can push more volts if I have the power saving features on. I need to read the MOBO manual to see what each setting does.
> 
> Oh yeah, DevilDog, I'm still not stable, wierd that I pass IBT @ 5ghz but it freezes, and I fail with it at 4.8 with +.1v, but it runs fine. I'm interested to know if i should stay using the power saving features? and then start to increase.


It's best to keep them shut off untill you get your system stable.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I think I can push more volts if I have the power saving features on. I need to read the MOBO manual to see what each setting does.
> 
> Oh yeah, DevilDog, I'm still not stable, wierd that I pass IBT @ 5ghz but it freezes, and I fail with it at 4.8 with +.1v, but it runs fine. I'm interested to know if i should stay using the power saving features? and then start to increase.


If you can keep it cool at those clocks then great, like Johan45 says, turn them off until after you are stable then you can use cool and quiet to lower power consumption. I run mine at 4.8/1.49v and high LLC. It seems to be the coolest way and the only way I can be stable at 4.8 Ghz and keep the temps low enough with my AIO.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I think I can push more volts if I have the power saving features on. I need to read the MOBO manual to see what each setting does.
> 
> Oh yeah, DevilDog, I'm still not stable, *wierd that I pass IBT @ 5ghz but it freezes*, _and I fail with it at 4.8 with +.1v,_ but it runs fine. I'm interested to know if i should stay using the power saving features? and then start to increase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's best to keep them shut off untill you get your system stable.


^
^
^
There's no way in hell you could call your system stable after running just a pass, score a negative value, not to mention your temp skyrocket to 60 on the socket after 30 seconds. NO WAY!!

I'll advise you to at least run AIDA 64 Stability test for not less than 5 hours without failing, Stress everything except the GPU and Storage.
You will probably be a little cooler, BUT I DOUBT IT!!!







But you will still need to increase your VCORE.
And I'll tell you, you can at least call your system very near stable.

But I'll also warn you, EVEN IF AIDA MAXED OUT AT 60 DEGREES, you'll still encounter an application that will give you more than 75 Degrees such as 80% Processor Utilization on BF4 for sustained period.

Just don't blame me if one day while playing BF4 your chip died because you thought AIDA gave you the MAX temp.


----------



## Gregory14

thanks. I will proceed with caution if I go faster. But I am content with my setup right now.

I did call it stable because I passed a few Crysis 2 missions at 5ghz, but i know its not fully stable, tho it was fun, i'm getting toward the end and I do notice FPS loss with lots of enemies.


----------



## Johan45

You can always drop some cores when gaming if you need the extra speed. Saves on heat and volts.


----------



## 331149

What's the stock HT Link for FX-8320? My motherboard started at 2600, but then dropped down to 2200 to match NB. M5A99X Evo R2.0 mobo btw.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> What's the stock HT Link for FX-8320? My motherboard started at 2600, but then dropped down to 2200 to match NB. M5A99X Evo R2.0 mobo btw.


Pretty sure it's 2200 for NB and 2400 for HT.


----------



## Gregory14

the mobo is really durable. It rained one night and I had the window open, and it rained on my computer. 1/2 the top is exposed for bigger rad, and im sure rain got into the case, but nothin bad happened. Asus is very durable mobo.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> What's the stock HT Link for FX-8320? My motherboard started at 2600, but then dropped down to 2200 to match NB. M5A99X Evo R2.0 mobo btw.


According to CPU-world it's 2600. Same as the 8350.http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8320.html NB defaults to 2200 but can run higher.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> According to CPU-world it's 2600. Same as the 8350.http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8320.html NB defaults to 2200 but can run higher.


Mine defaulted to 2200/2200, older board though i guess


----------



## gertruude

From Page 1









- 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
- 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
- Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
- Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


----------



## Johan45

I have noticed it depends a lot on which board is used and even which ram is in can cause it to change. When I have the G>Skill 2400 in my CHV-z it changes form 2600/2200 to 2200/2400 NB. But the CPU itself has a default of 2600.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have noticed it depends a lot on which board is used and even which ram is in can cause it to change. When I have the G>Skill 2400 in my CHV-z it changes form 2600/2200 to 2200/2400 NB. But the CPU itself has a default of 2600.


This ^


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This ^


This?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> From Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
> - Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
> - Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.


why not this?

iz it cause im black?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> This?
> why not this?
> 
> iz it cause im black?


Nothing to do with that. It just seems to vary depending on Board/bios and memory. The CHV-z doesn't support a NB speed lower than 2400 if the 2400 memory is used. Why it dropped the HT down to 2200 is beyond me but that's what it did.
But I did say that the CPUs default HT is 2600


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This ^
> 
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> From Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
> - Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
> - Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not this?
> 
> iz it cause im black?
Click to expand...









THIS^ and THAT^ .

I am in agreement with both of you .


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS^ and THAT^ .
> 
> I am in agreement with both of you .












i think johan took me seriously lol

i love it


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS^ and THAT^ .
> 
> I am in agreement with both of you .


Does that mean we don't have to resort to an arm wrestle or something??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think johan took me seriously lol
> 
> i love it


No worries I'm still feeling things out here. I just figured you must have misunderstood.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I think we are already at 16gb minimums and have been for a little while IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only running 8GB and I don't think I've run into any games that require more than that. Do you mean from an application sense, or do I need to start shopping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At ULTRA preset 1080p Battlefield 4 with uses 9GB of RAM. I use over 7GB of RAM in BF4 at ultra with no AA. Although it's only 1 game. I am sure it's the first of many. It's the first of the next gen of games. So I am sure we will definitely see higher memory requirements in the future.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At ULTRA preset 1080p Battlefield 4 with uses 9GB of RAM. I use over 7GB of RAM in BF4 at ultra with no AA. Although it's only 1 game. I am sure it's the first of many. It's the first of the next gen of games. So I am sure we will definitely see higher memory requirements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does BF4 use a lot of CPU Resources as well??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes BF4 does use quiet a lot of CPU resources. My FX at 4.8 averages 50%-60% 70% load on all 8 cores. My GPU's are the biggest bottleneck in my system at present. I am sure when my GPU's get upgraded I am sure I will see my CPU doing more work.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS^ and THAT^ .
> 
> I am in agreement with both of you .
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean we don't have to resort to an arm wrestle or something??
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think johan took me seriously lol
> 
> i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries I'm still feeling things out here. I just figured you must have misunderstood.
Click to expand...

Arm wrestle? What is this? The Dark Ages? This is OCN man! Here we bench it out!

Time to put your man panties on!


----------



## Johan45

Sure whatever , just pick your poison I guess. I managed to get that X2 250 up to 4228 last night. I think it's just alergic to electricity.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sure whatever , just pick your poison I guess. I managed to get that X2 250 up to 4228 last night. I think it's just alergic to electricity.


It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.


This one wasn't bad 3750 P95 stable at 1.45v but it went up fast from there . To bench around 4100 was using about 1.58v but any time I tried to feed it more it just crashed on me. Maybe next winter I'll get it out again and try it with some cold water , see if that improves it's mood.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't bad 3750 P95 stable at 1.45v but it went up fast from there . To bench around 4100 was using about 1.58v but any time I tried to feed it more it just crashed on me. Maybe next winter I'll get it out again and try it with some cold water , see if that improves it's mood.
Click to expand...

From what I remember the Propus core didn't respond well to anything above 1.55. I heard of people who's chips only lasted about 6 months above 1.6 and a few weeks at 1.7. I don't know how the dual dies are. I can't remember if they were cut down Propus or if they were a native dual core die.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't bad 3750 P95 stable at 1.45v but it went up fast from there . To bench around 4100 was using about 1.58v but any time I tried to feed it more it just crashed on me. Maybe next winter I'll get it out again and try it with some cold water , see if that improves it's mood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I remember the Propus core didn't respond well to anything above 1.55. I heard of people who's chips only lasted about 6 months above 1.6 and a few weeks at 1.7. I don't know how the dual dies are. I can't remember if they were cut down Propus or if they were a native dual core die.
Click to expand...

My 840 hit 4.5 on a stock cooler, it is a little monster


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> From what I remember the Propus core didn't respond well to anything above 1.55. I heard of people who's chips only lasted about 6 months above 1.6 and a few weeks at 1.7. I don't know how the dual dies are. I can't remember if they were cut down Propus or if they were a native dual core die.


Native as far as I know Regor core. It's not a cut down but I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 840 hit 4.5 on a stock cooler, it is a little monster


That's a PII isn't it. ?? A bud of mine has a sweet little 955 like that he managed 5.0 on water.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't bad 3750 P95 stable at 1.45v but it went up fast from there . To bench around 4100 was using about 1.58v but any time I tried to feed it more it just crashed on me. Maybe next winter I'll get it out again and try it with some cold water , see if that improves it's mood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I remember the Propus core didn't respond well to anything above 1.55. I heard of people who's chips only lasted about 6 months above 1.6 and a few weeks at 1.7. I don't know how the dual dies are. I can't remember if they were cut down Propus or if they were a native dual core die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 840 hit 4.5 on a stock cooler, it is a little monster
Click to expand...

Stop talking. Shut up. I hate you. Go away!
















JK


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> From what I remember the Propus core didn't respond well to anything above 1.55. I heard of people who's chips only lasted about 6 months above 1.6 and a few weeks at 1.7. I don't know how the dual dies are. I can't remember if they were cut down Propus or if they were a native dual core die.
> 
> 
> 
> Native as far as I know Regor core. It's not a cut down but I could be wrong. Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 840 hit 4.5 on a stock cooler, it is a little monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a PII isn't it. ?? A bud of mine has a sweet little 955 like that he managed 5.0 on water.
Click to expand...

It is a Propus core processor sold under the Phenom 2 brand. Not REALLY true Phenom. More like a cherry picked Athlon.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't bad 3750 P95 stable at 1.45v but it went up fast from there . To bench around 4100 was using about 1.58v but any time I tried to feed it more it just crashed on me. Maybe next winter I'll get it out again and try it with some cold water , see if that improves it's mood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I remember the Propus core didn't respond well to anything above 1.55. I heard of people who's chips only lasted about 6 months above 1.6 and a few weeks at 1.7. I don't know how the dual dies are. I can't remember if they were cut down Propus or if they were a native dual core die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 840 hit 4.5 on a stock cooler, it is a little monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop talking. Shut up. I hate you. Go away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK
Click to expand...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047








*Walks away*


----------



## Synister

Guys how reputable are Frosty Tech? They review coolers on an AMD and INTEL bench platform. All results are in delta.

Just they seem to rate the CM Nepton 140XL as the second best AIO for a 200W test. Seems strange the H220 isn't in the top 5, no?


----------



## Gregory14

being a 140XL owner i'm not surprised, it just came out at the end of last year, so its fairly new, and the fans, check the specs, they are beasts, in push pull I cant find any comparison in the 25mm class, but the fans are loud, i replaced em with noctuas NF-A14's. Its great I never go above 50c gaming.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't bad 3750 P95 stable at 1.45v but it went up fast from there . To bench around 4100 was using about 1.58v but any time I tried to feed it more it just crashed on me. Maybe next winter I'll get it out again and try it with some cold water , see if that improves it's mood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I remember the Propus core didn't respond well to anything above 1.55. I heard of people who's chips only lasted about 6 months above 1.6 and a few weeks at 1.7. I don't know how the dual dies are. I can't remember if they were cut down Propus or if they were a native dual core die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 840 hit 4.5 on a stock cooler, it is a little monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop talking. Shut up. I hate you. Go away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK
Click to expand...

I fibbed , it was 4.6







http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz


----------



## Synister

What clocks and voltage are you running Gregory, for those temps during gaming? and what ambients?


----------



## Gregory14

I'm using APM, HPC, and C1E state. FSB is auto. set to 4.8Ghz and an offset of +.1v the NB has some extra voltage and htlink and some other things, The VRM is set to 350 along with the RAM. During the most intense gaming I have now Crysis 2, 46c, and as low as 23c on the socket ambient. It works.


----------



## Alastair

Nice clocks cssorkinman. I guess that was not stable especially on the stock cooler. Since I struggled to get beyond 3.4 stable on the stock cooler. Why doesn't MSI make boards like the 790FX-GD70 anymore. That was a SEXAY board....







. It's also gpt VRM cooling that most 990FX boards would die for and 4 PCI-E 2.0 slots spaced well enough apart for 8x8x8x8 set-up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you said you were running llc extreme? dont it will create too much heat GL man let me know if you need any help !
> 
> 
> 
> Its back to ultra high, or 2nd highest. I'm back at 4.8Ghz with Vcore going from 1.356v-1.368v . Turned on C1E, HPC, and APM, everything but cool n quiet and c6. CPU is at 5c and socket is 22c, nice and cool. To run a higher Ghz and be able to pass the tests and be stable, should I be using the power saving features when going to 5Ghz? I had them off before, perhaps thats why after only 1 run it was boom son! going to IBT now to see whats up.
> 
> thanks, i appreciate any help on not having my chip go boom,
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> being a 140XL owner i'm not surprised, it just came out at the end of last year, so its fairly new, and the fans, check the specs, they are beasts, in push pull I cant find any comparison in the 25mm class, but the fans are loud, i replaced em with noctuas NF-A14's. Its great I never go above 50c gaming.


your cooler will not be able to keep up with your chip, you will need at min a 240
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Its back to ultra high, or 2nd highest. I'm back at 4.8Ghz with Vcore going from 1.356v-1.368v . Turned on C1E, HPC, and APM, everything but cool n quiet and c6. CPU is at 5c and socket is 22c, nice and cool. To run a higher Ghz and be able to pass the tests and be stable, should I be using the power saving features when going to 5Ghz? I had them off before, perhaps thats why after only 1 run it was boom son! going to IBT now to see whats up.
> 
> thanks, i appreciate any help on not having my chip go boom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to put a damper on your party but there is no way you are stable @ 4.8 with less then 1.5v, if you don't believe me set it there and do 10 runs of IBT AVX @ just high settings, and if it comes back a pass I will stand corrected. It may appear that you are close to being good here but I don't think so. You are getting fails because you are not stable and with the cooler you have in your sig you will not be able to keep it cool enough to run enough volts through it, it will get too hot. If you had better cooling like a full w/c system you might get to 4.8 + with a monster 8320 and the right motherboard/
Click to expand...

one of mine takes ~ 1.475
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I think I can push more volts if I have the power saving features on. I need to read the MOBO manual to see what each setting does.
> 
> Oh yeah, DevilDog, I'm still not stable, wierd that I pass IBT @ 5ghz but it freezes, and I fail with it at 4.8 with +.1v, but it runs fine. I'm interested to know if i should stay using the power saving features? and then start to increase.


CNQ
downclock/downvolts cpu when not in use ( has to use offset volts to take advantage of downvolting )

C1E/C6 used in sleep/hybernating ect

APM
CPU will throttle @ amp pull ( 26.5 iirc but can easily be wrong ), 40c socket, 72c socket

HPC
when apm is on it removes all throttling but 72c socket


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I fibbed , it was 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz


Now that's a whole new class cssorkiman here's my PII http://hwbot.org/submission/2499581_johan45_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_4853.88_mhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using APM, HPC, and C1E state. FSB is auto. set to 4.8Ghz and an offset of +.1v the NB has some extra voltage and htlink and some other things, The VRM is set to 350 along with the RAM. During the most intense gaming I have now Crysis 2, 46c, and as low as 23c on the socket ambient. It works.


Honestly at the voltage you're using Gregory you'd be lucky to be stable at 4.4. I have a really sweet 9370 and can run P95 stable at 4.8 with 1.43v most would need 1.48+. If you can't handle more voltage because of cooling you're going to have to dial that thing back a bit.


----------



## Alastair

890FX-GD70 was a pretty good looking board too


----------



## Gregory14

I'm sure, the pump will slowly degrade, its rated at 70,000 hours. When it does i'll get another, and when hot weather comes i'll have too lower the settings. I dont know why I need more volts when everything I've done so far has not crashed, except when I cross into 5Ghz territory.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now that's a whole new class cssorkiman here's my PII http://hwbot.org/submission/2499581_johan45_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_4853.88_mhz
> Honestly at the voltage you're using Gregory you'd be lucky to be stable at 4.4. I have a really sweet 9370 and can run P95 stable at 4.8 with 1.43v most would need 1.48+. If you can't handle more voltage because of cooling you're going to have to dial that thing back a bit.


My 8320 does 4.4 @ 1.296 V under load







with stock NB and HT, RAM @ 1866. But also handled 2133









Can't wait to slap a H220X on her!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I'm sure, the pump will slowly degrade, its rated at 70,000 hours. When it does i'll get another, and when hot weather comes i'll have too lower the settings. I dont know why I need more volts when everything I've done so far has not crashed, except when I cross into 5Ghz territory.


Cause even if you are gaming stable you will get "random" crashes. If I go too low on voltage I can still game. But I will get weird lock-ups in desktop or browsing chrome. And these lock-ups can cause file corruption and OS damage. Rather be 100% stable then sorta stable.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I'm sure, the pump will slowly degrade, its rated at 70,000 hours. When it does i'll get another, and when hot weather comes i'll have too lower the settings. I dont know why I need more volts when everything I've done so far has not crashed, except when I cross into 5Ghz territory.


getting to 5ghz is pretty tough, for me i can easily reach [email protected] with low temps with no difficulty

5ghz i can do p95 stable at 1.55 temps around 55C

IBTavx takes 1.56/1.58ish not sure on temps, i cant remember lol i know its under 60 and its too late to do a run


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nice clocks cssorkinman. I guess that was not stable especially on the stock cooler. Since I struggled to get beyond 3.4 stable on the stock cooler. Why doesn't MSI make boards like the 790FX-GD70 anymore. That was a SEXAY board....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's also gpt VRM cooling that most 990FX boards would die for and 4 PCI-E 2.0 slots spaced well enough apart for 8x8x8x8 set-up.


It's been a great overclocking board for me, that's for sure. The automatic "MAX FSB" feature in bios is the best thing since sliced bread as far as I'm concerned - such a time saver.
I wish the 990FX GD-80 had it


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> My 8320 does 4.4 @ 1.296 V under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with stock NB and HT, RAM @ 1866. But also handled 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to slap a H220X on her!


That's actually really good. There are some really nice 8320's out there, more cooling an you'd be laughing.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Does BF4 use a lot of CPU Resources as well??
> Hmm.. Is this done using Photoshop?
> 
> Never had a report from our Graphics Editors running out their 16GB of RAM even when working on very large RAW Images. Unless, for some reason, Photoshop 64-bit encounters errors that they have to settle to the 32-bit version. That a single minute using Brush Tool and their RAM gets drained. (But not because they used up all the 16GB available. But because software limits them to 32-bit weakness of 3GB Max Usable RAM)


multiple editors actually.. I use corel, adobe, and a couple other lesser knowns at the same time while working with images in the range of 30,000 x 15,000 pixels oh and I have the original open in all at the same time to compair... mostly hobby work here.. with nasa images, but still it can work out the old ram


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It took my 645 1.55v to do 3.8GHz. That was 45C under a Hyper 212. I always wondered if that chip could go further. I always wanted to hit 4 on the A2.


I have an Athlon II X4 640 laying around that was BF4 [email protected] with 1.36V, never had the patience to try it for longer than 1h on P95 (was stable during that). When I grab a decent CPU cooler I'll give it another shot just for laughs.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> one of mine takes ~ 1.475


Mega, How many 8320's do you have. 1.475 is very nice if your over 4.6 with it.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now that's a whole new class cssorkiman here's my PII http://hwbot.org/submission/2499581_johan45_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_4853.88_mhz


That PII is dope... I struggled getting my 955 over 4.0 but at the time I didn't have the cooling I do now. If I had a bench I'd throw it on there and see what I could do with it now. Sadly, that will be reserved for another day.


----------



## Alastair

My Phenom 2 was merry at 4.25GHz @ 1.55v. Stable and under 55C on a Hyper 212 Evo.


----------



## process

r9 295 looking pricey...

red you need be contacting AMD and requesting some of these for your super build!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-252-MS

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-172-PC

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> r9 295 looking pricey...
> 
> red you need be contacting AMD and requesting some of these for your super build!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-252-MS
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-172-PC
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP


Then he'd be waiting even longer for GPU Blocks









Tbh i'd be happy to pay that price if that was the level of performance i wanted.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Then he'd be waiting even longer for GPU Blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh i'd be happy to pay that price if that was the level of performance i wanted.


X4 thats like melt your face off power.. good for 6 years or more lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> X4 thats like melt your face off power.. good for 6 years or more lol


Cooled too well to do any melting









And yeah, 2 of these in Crossfire? i don't think there's much around that would need anymore power


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> r9 295 looking pricey...
> 
> red you need be contacting AMD and requesting some of these for your super build!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-252-MS
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-172-PC
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP
> 
> 
> 
> Then he'd be waiting even longer for GPU Blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh i'd be happy to pay that price if that was the level of performance i wanted.
Click to expand...

always been in favor of not having two GPU's on the same board, but the R9 295 is the first that has me interested in doing a quad with two cards.

Yeah man !I have to wait for this week for blocks for my 4x MSI R9 290X Game Editions to be released

....when are we going to have octo-fire!?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> always been in favor of not having two GPU's on the same board, but the R9 295 is the first that has me interested in doing a quad with two cards.
> 
> Yeah man !I have to wait for this week for blocks for my 4x MSI R9 290X Game Editions to be released
> ....when are we going to have octo-fire!?


Octo-fire to go with the Octo core?









Gonna need 3 x 4k monitors in that case hehe


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> always been in favor of not having two GPU's on the same board, but the R9 295 is the first that has me interested in doing a quad with two cards.
> 
> Yeah man !I have to wait for this week for blocks for my 4x MSI R9 290X Game Editions to be released
> ....when are we going to have octo-fire!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octo-fire to go with the Octo core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need 3 x 4k monitors in that case hehe
Click to expand...

okay, that's enough from you!

...I will be the voice for the absurd around here!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> okay, that's enough from you!
> ...I will be the voice for the absurd around here!


Never!!









Really interested to see what happens with the FX line-up though, Not sure if we will get a Steamroller variant though, probably have to wait till Excavator.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Never!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really interested to see what happens with the FX line-up though, Not sure if we will get a Steamroller variant though, probably have to wait till Excavator.


I try not to think about it, thanks for mentioning it on my fav thread


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I try not to think about it, thanks for mentioning it on my fav thread


Well as much as i'd love to see Steamroller FX i'm just don't think we will get it, I'm guessing we will get a new Socket + DDR4 + PCIe 3.0 when Excavator launches so there is an upside


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> r9 295 looking pricey...
> 
> red you need be contacting AMD and requesting some of these for your super build!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-252-MS
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-172-PC
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-350-SP
> 
> 
> 
> Then he'd be waiting even longer for GPU Blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh i'd be happy to pay that price if that was the level of performance i wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always been in favor of not having two GPU's on the same board, but the R9 295 is the first that has me interested in doing a quad with two cards.
> 
> Yeah man !I have to wait for this week for blocks for my 4x MSI R9 290X Game Editions to be released
> ....when are we going to have octo-fire!?
Click to expand...

Even better, running Quad this way would make the bandwidth requirements reduce to as if you only had two 290Xs since it would be in x16/x16 instead of x8/x8/x8/x8, and you could go with the CH-VFZ









They wouldn't OC as well though, nor would they look as cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I try not to think about it, thanks for mentioning it on my fav thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as much as i'd love to see Steamroller FX i'm just don't think we will get it, I'm guessing we will get a new Socket + DDR4 + PCIe 3.0 when Excavator launches so there is an upside
Click to expand...

Eh, forget that. I want AMD to refresh G34 to update it with all the new things, then pass down the G35(?) as the socket of choice for FX. Yes with all the features you said, but run it socket 2011 style, so we can have dual-chip boards and stuff. The APUs can take over standard consumer duty.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well as much as i'd love to see Steamroller FX i'm just don't think we will get it, I'm guessing we will get a new Socket + DDR4 + PCIe 3.0 when Excavator launches so there is an upside


I think with them bringing out the 9000 series that they conceded bringing steamroller out
and we are just waiting to hear this year whats gonna be happening

Or am i full of horse manure?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I think with them bringing out the 9000 series that they conceded bringing steamroller out
> and we are just waiting to hear this year whats gonna be happening
> 
> Or am i full of horse manure?


Now that you mention it, I do smell something.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well as much as i'd love to see Steamroller FX i'm just don't think we will get it, I'm guessing we will get a new Socket + DDR4 + PCIe 3.0 when Excavator launches so there is an upside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think with them bringing out the 9000 series that they conceded bringing steamroller out
> and we are just waiting to hear this year whats gonna be happening
> 
> Or am i full of horse manure?
Click to expand...

You wouldn't want Steamroller anyway, it's built on TSMC's 28nm process. You'd break it in the first 15 mins.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I thought Kaveri is made using GloFo 28nm bulk? Anyway , AMD server marketshare right now is so low that it can only go up. I am optimistic that If GloFo comes up with the right process (be it from IBM or Samsung) ,AMD will bring big Opterons to the market that will give birth to FX units on a new platform. This 8320 has been my first desktop AMD CPU ever (besides my Athlon that served as a placeholder) and has grown on me big time. I would love to see this line evolving.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I thought Kaveri is made using GloFo 28nm bulk? Anyway , AMD server marketshare right now is so low that it can only go up. I am optimistic that If GloFo comes up with the right process (be it from IBM or Samsung) ,AMD will bring big Opterons to the market that will give birth to FX units on a new platform. This 8320 has been my first desktop AMD CPU ever (besides my Athlon that served as a placeholder) and has grown on me big time. I would love to see this line evolving.


It's not SOI, that's the important part. They'll fry if you treat them like PD.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's not SOI, that's the important part. They'll fry if you treat them like PD.


Yeah, I know. We may never see again such a resilient line like PD. I think Power8 from IBM is on similar tech (22nm SOI) and IBM is selling their foundry department ,probably to GloFo. Although even if this happens, it would probably be outdated by the time AMD could port something on that node. But what a glorious processor line for overclocking would that be.


----------



## Alastair

Well for those of you that are wondering. Seronix seems to know a heck of a lot on the subject of a successor to PD. Maybe give this thread a read. There is a lot of intelligent discussion going on in here. And some of the information and rumours getting thrown around are simply drool worthy!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1482658/will-there-be-an-am4-socket-or-new-am3-chipset-soon-or-ever/0_40#post_22132472


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Most of that Talk goes over my head tbh









But what i could understand in interesting, Also found out that BF4 will use 16 cores on an opteron and so will Metro: LL, maybe AMD's moar cores approach will yield good results yet


----------



## Kuivamaa

It's not just these games. Crysis 3 does that too and its engine (Cryengine 3) will be used by Star Citizen (which is one of the games I am dying to play, personally). Frostbite 3 (Bf4) will be inside the next Dragon Age, Mass Effect and Mirror's Edge (I love all these franchises) not to mention Battlefields. Multithreaded engines are taking over the world and mantle has even turned a horribly threaded game like thief (which BD family hates) into a good performer on Vishera. And DX12 is on its way too. These processors will be pristine for gaming for many years to come.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It's not just these games. Crysis 3 does that too and its engine (Cryengine 3) will be used by Star Citizen (which is one of the games I am dying to play, personally). Frostbite 3 (Bf4) will be inside the next Dragon Age, Mass Effect and Mirror's Edge (I love all these franchises) not to mention Battlefields. Multithreaded engines are taking over the world and mantle has even turned a horribly threaded game like thief (which BD family hates) into a good performer on Vishera. And DX12 is on its way too. These processors will be pristine for gaming for many years to come.


That's what i'm seeing as well, Mantle has made Thief much better and BF4.....well you decide:



130% Res scaling as well









EDIT: just watched the announcement from Crytek about Mantle support, Demos will be coming "soon"
Looks like i might have a pretty good rig when SC Launches


----------



## Synister

A little of the direction currently going in this thread - but I never knew the stock HS fan on the AMD FX's is made by Delta







http://www.cwc-group.com/afb0712vhb6a01.html

No wonder they can scream!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's what i'm seeing as well, Mantle has made Thief much better and BF4.....well you decide:
> 
> *130% Res scaling as well*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: just watched the announcement from Crytek about Mantle support, Demos will be coming "soon"
> Looks like i might have a pretty good rig when SC Launches


What is resolution scaling is it a CCC option?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is resolution scaling is it a CCC option?


He probably means BF4 resolution scaling option (0-200%).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is resolution scaling is it a CCC option?


It's an option in BF4 itself:



Taken from Google


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> A little of the direction currently going in this thread - but I never knew the stock HS fan on the AMD FX's is made by Delta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cwc-group.com/afb0712vhb6a01.html
> 
> No wonder they can scream!


That is what I use as a VRM fan. How does 8000RPM sound to you?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That is what I use as a VRM fan. How does 8000RPM sound to you?


Sounds like a jet turbine no doubt









6k rpm and only moves 41cfm

is it worth it?


----------



## diggiddi

Ok thanks for clearing that up, now between the 8320 and 8350 at the same clock speeds say 4.6ghz which one runs hotter and by approx. how much?
Is the difference a degree or two or more like five?


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That is what I use as a VRM fan. How does 8000RPM sound to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a jet turbine no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6k rpm and only moves 41cfm
> 
> is it worth it?
Click to expand...

41 CFM at 6K. Mine seems to WAY out perform the specs. And yeah it is way worth it. Set fan curve to silent in AI Suite and it never goes above 4K and is relatively quiet. Anything more than the silent fan curve and things start to get a bit noisy.

And you don't need a hell of a lot of air to keep your VRM's chilled out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

has anyone had issues with the combined test in Firestrike giving a low score?

I managed a higher Graphics and Physics score but the Combined tanks:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2012083/fs/1805629

I'm stumped tbh


----------



## Synister

I currently use an Antec Spot Cool - which is sat at the bottom of the VRM heatsink blowing upward. But I was thinking of using the stock HSF for the VRMs and using the spot cool aimed at the socket from below?

How well does the PWM work on the stock fan?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Ok thanks for clearing that up, now between the 8320 and 8350 at the same clock speeds say 4.6ghz which one runs hotter and by approx. how much?
> Is the difference a degree or two or more like five?


Most likely very little difference if clocks= and voltages are =.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That is what I use as a VRM fan. How does 8000RPM sound to you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a jet turbine no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6k rpm and only moves 41cfm
> 
> is it worth it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 41 CFM at 6K. Mine seems to WAY out perform the specs. And yeah it is way worth it. Set fan curve to silent in AI Suite and it never goes above 4K and is relatively quiet. Anything more than the silent fan curve and things start to get a bit noisy.
> 
> And you don't need a hell of a lot of air to keep your VRM's chilled out.
Click to expand...

The difference in temps between no air movement and a little air movement can be huge in the case of VRM's


----------



## Synister

I'm going to do this in the next couple of hours I think. Should I sit the fan below blowing across the VRM heatsinks or on top blowing down on them?


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Ok thanks for clearing that up, now between the 8320 and 8350 at the same clock speeds say 4.6ghz which one runs hotter and by approx. how much?
> Is the difference a degree or two or more like five?


That's going to vary from chip to chip because they're all going to be slightly different. The 8350 will tend to run cooler because it's binned better, but a really good 8320 can run as well as or better than a bad 8350. They're the same chip, just running different clock speeds.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'm going to do this in the next couple of hours I think. Should I sit the fan below blowing across the VRM heatsinks or on top blowing down on them?


Here is I got the fan on my M5A99FX Pro. I did it this way so that the airflow could: 1. Blow along the entire length of the heatsink which I tought would provide the best cooling. 2. Would exhaust with the rest of the hot air out the top of my case and 3. It clashed less cause it didnt look ugly!







And I painted it to keep it with the theme!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> 41 CFM at 6K. Mine seems to WAY out perform the specs. And yeah it is way worth it. Set fan curve to silent in AI Suite and it never goes above 4K and is relatively quiet. Anything more than the silent fan curve and things start to get a bit noisy.
> 
> *And you don't need a hell of a lot of air to keep your VRM's chilled out*.


Aye i know this...i got a 80m spotfan that shifts 9.8cfm







on my vrms and they keep very cool, yours must be freezing at that rpm









this is what i meant , is the noise worth the cooling at that level when one doesnt need it


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is I got the fan on my M5A99FX Pro. I did it this way so that the airflow could: 1. Blow along the entire length of the heatsink which I tought would provide the best cooling. 2. Would exhaust with the rest of the hot air out the top of my case and 3. It clashed less cause it didnt look ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What have you attached the fan with Alastair?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> That's going to vary from chip to chip because they're all going to be slightly different. The 8350 will tend to run cooler because it's binned better, but a really good 8320 can run as well as or better than a bad 8350. They're the same chip, just running different clock speeds.


Thx +repped


----------



## Marty99

Can somebody run 3dmark 11 (performance preset ) and/or Cinebench R15 with 8 core FX @ 4,4 GHz and tell the scores they get?
3DMark 11 physics score - ~8100 and Cinebench R15 705-710 normal?

Thank you.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> Can somebody run 3dmark 11 (performance preset ) and/or Cinebench R15 with 8 core FX @ 4,4 GHz and tell the scores they get?
> 3DMark 11 physics score - ~8100 and Cinebench R15 705-710 normal?
> 
> Thank you.


Seems about right to me

EDIT: yeah about spot on with what I get - 715 CB at 4.4ghz


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> The 8350 will tend to run cooler because it's binned better, but a really good 8320 can run as well as or better than a bad 8350.


My gut feeling on late run chips, such as now, is they test as many as they need that will pass 8350 specs, and the rest go for 8320, even if the rest of the batch, ie the 8320s are better overclockers. Once the quota is met for the 8320s on the platter, they go to the 6300s then the 4300 etc. Usually at the beginning of a production run, the chips in the middle of the wafer are the highest quality. But after about 6 months to a year, the ones on the edges of the wafer are just as good if not better. Thats just the way it goes while they refine the process. In this case, the process has been refined I think.
Quote:


> Can somebody run 3dmark 11 (performance preset ) and/or Cinebench R15 with 8 core FX @ 4,4 GHz and tell the scores they get?


You need someone with close to your system specs to do that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is I got the fan on my M5A99FX Pro. I did it this way so that the airflow could: 1. Blow along the entire length of the heatsink which I tought would provide the best cooling. 2. Would exhaust with the rest of the hot air out the top of my case and 3. It clashed less cause it didnt look ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you attached the fan with Alastair?
Click to expand...

Mammoth tape FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!! What happens when super glue and double sided tape go out on a hot date!


----------



## cssorkinman

Is there any point in upgrading to a 780GTX or R290X from a 7970 if you are gaming on 1920 x 1200 resolution?

Just got reimbursed for a screw up in my overtime pay to the tune of about what one of those cards would cost.

The other option for the money would be trying Haswell, but the Intel systems I've built lately disappoint the crap out of me so I'm hesitant to try them again for the $500 it costs to give it a go.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is there any point in upgrading to a 780GTX or R290X from a 7970 if you are gaming on 1920 x 1200 resolution?
> 
> Just got reimbursed for a screw up in my overtime pay to the tune of about what one of those cards would cost.
> 
> The other option for the money would be trying Haswell, but the Intel systems I've built lately disappoint the crap out of me so I'm hesitant to try them again for the $500 it costs to give it a go.


290X is a huge upgrade over a 7970. so is the 780Ti, the 780 is as well but not quite to the same degree as the prior 2.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Is there any point in upgrading to a 780GTX or R290X from a 7970 if you are gaming on 1920 x 1200 resolution?


Yeah, if you can get a decent price for your old card. And of course, it depends on you needs.


----------



## SkateZilla

of course mining is dropping, so 7970s that would normally go for $500 + easy are now going for $250.


----------



## neurotix

Haswell was worth it for me. I'd say do it.

FX-8350 5ghz



i7 4770k 4.5ghz



Both cards were 1100/1500mhz with both processors.

All the rest of my benchmarks are a few thousand points higher. Gaming is 10-15 fps higher in all games depending on title. Rerunning all my benchmarks and submitting them to HWBOT I got around 70 pts and am now in the top 20 in the US enthusiast league.

If you care about benching, get Intel.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any point in upgrading to a 780GTX or R290X from a 7970 if you are gaming on 1920 x 1200 resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you can get a decent price for your old card. And of course, it depends on you needs.
Click to expand...

lol the only need I have is that I "need" to spend it before the missus figures out what is up


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Haswell was worth it for me. I'd say do it.
> 
> FX-8350 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4770k 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards were 1100/1500mhz with both processors.
> 
> All the rest of my benchmarks are a few thousand points higher. Gaming is 10-15 fps higher in all games depending on title. Rerunning all my benchmarks and submitting them to HWBOT I got around 70 pts and am now in the top 20 in the US enthusiast league.
> 
> If you care about benching, get Intel.


Look you would be better off with 3DMark. Heaven and valley have precious little to do with CPU.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> If you care about benching, get Intel.


I actually have a Case sticker that says that, right next to my AMD FX/Radeon Stickers


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Haswell was worth it for me. I'd say do it.
> 
> FX-8350 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4770k 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards were 1100/1500mhz with both processors.
> 
> All the rest of my benchmarks are a few thousand points higher. Gaming is 10-15 fps higher in all games depending on title. Rerunning all my benchmarks and submitting them to HWBOT I got around 70 pts and am now in the top 20 in the US enthusiast league.
> 
> If you care about benching, get Intel.


Valley usually scores higher with an Intel chip over an FX one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is there any point in upgrading to a 780GTX or R290X from a 7970 if you are gaming on 1920 x 1200 resolution?
> 
> Just got reimbursed for a screw up in my overtime pay to the tune of about what one of those cards would cost.
> 
> The other option for the money would be trying Haswell, but the Intel systems I've built lately disappoint the crap out of me so I'm hesitant to try them again for the $500 it costs to give it a go.


Is there a need? No.....not really.

Is the performance increase nice? Oh yeah, it's good









atm i'm using 2 x R9 290's for 1080p







(1440p on the way sometime)

As for Haswell, with the refresh coming out soon you might haswell wait (bad pun i know) untill it comes out then grab one for cheap or the refresh for the improved TIM


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Haswell was worth it for me. I'd say do it.
> 
> FX-8350 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4770k 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards were 1100/1500mhz with both processors.
> 
> All the rest of my benchmarks are a few thousand points higher. Gaming is 10-15 fps higher in all games depending on title. Rerunning all my benchmarks and submitting them to HWBOT I got around 70 pts and am now in the top 20 in the US enthusiast league.
> 
> If you care about benching, get Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> Valley usually scores higher with an Intel chip over an FX one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is there any point in upgrading to a 780GTX or R290X from a 7970 if you are gaming on 1920 x 1200 resolution?
> 
> Just got reimbursed for a screw up in my overtime pay to the tune of about what one of those cards would cost.
> 
> The other option for the money would be trying Haswell, but the Intel systems I've built lately disappoint the crap out of me so I'm hesitant to try them again for the $500 it costs to give it a go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a need? No.....not really.
> 
> Is the performance increase nice? Oh yeah, it's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atm i'm using 2 x R9 290's for 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1440p on the way sometime)
> 
> As for Haswell, with the refresh coming out soon you might haswell wait (bad pun i know) untill it comes out then grab one for cheap or the refresh for the improved TIM
Click to expand...









nice pun









I'm seeing some good deals on higher end 1150 boards now, will they support the haswell refresh?


----------



## Durquavian

Some required 1150-E or not, I may have it wrong.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Look you would be better off with 3DMark. Heaven and valley have precious little to do with CPU.


My pictures prove that it makes a huge difference in Valley. 96 fps vs 124 fps is a massive increase. Are you blind?

3dmark, the scores are a lot higher too.





6000 pt difference with the cards at the same clocks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> My pictures prove that it makes a huge difference in Valley. 96 fps vs 124 fps is a massive increase. Are you blind?
> 
> 3dmark, the scores are a lot higher too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6000 pt difference with the cards at the same clocks.


I'm seeing 600 points difference, I'm talking about graphics score there, already know that a 4770k is gonna get a better physics score than a 8350.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing some good deals on higher end 1150 boards now, will they support the haswell refresh?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1476239/lr-hands-on-with-devil-s-canyon-intel-haswell-refresh/0_40

Ummm, I'm guessing not


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> My pictures prove that it makes a huge difference in Valley. 96 fps vs 124 fps is a massive increase. Are you blind?
> 
> 3dmark, the scores are a lot higher too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6000 pt difference with the cards at the same clocks.


No but everyone, with the exception of you apparently knows that Valley/heaven are poor indicators of CPU performance.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing some good deals on higher end 1150 boards now, will they support the haswell refresh?


If you can wait, I actually have the CPU and MB from Anvil going up on the market place soon, and I'm always willing to help an 8300 member out. Decided that Kaveri with proper RAM was a good enough backup rig.

Then again it'll also be backed up by a Deneb, Thuban, and Haswell i5 for Server/VM duty with 64GB between them, so it doesn't exactly need a whole lot of power on it's own.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Look you would be better off with 3DMark. Heaven and valley have precious little to do with CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures prove that it makes a huge difference in Valley. 96 fps vs 124 fps is a massive increase. Are you blind?
> 
> 3dmark, the scores are a lot higher too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6000 pt difference with the cards at the same clocks.
Click to expand...

I'm not disappointed in the benchmarking scores of my I 7's at all, but they frustrate the beans out of me using them for everyday stuff.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> lol the only need I have is that I "need" to spend it before the missus figures out what is up


So, hookers and booze are out ? heh.


----------



## Sadmoto

so ive been thinking of switching my case to fractal deisgn 605, I was wondering if someone could recommend me a cooler that would fit in there and keep an 8320 cool. I don't plan on doing any crazy OCing, may even lower the OC I have now but I don't want to have to worry about it getting too hot.

i guess there is a 125mm clearance for fans on the side of the sinks, and it says 100mm for top/bottom mounted fans( to leave room for airflow)

right now I'm looking at
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=32&lng=en&set=1

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709015 without the top fan or to make a custom hole above it for airflow
the top fan CAN fit, but it leaves 0 room for airflow without modding the case

would the temps be ok with either of those setups? I have my own Mx-4 thermal paste to put on which will hopefully help a little?
Im looking to not spend above 75$ but if there is something that'll pack a punch i'd consider it.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you can wait, I actually have the CPU and MB from Anvil going up on the market place soon, and I'm always willing to help an 8300 member out. Decided that Kaveri with proper RAM was a good enough backup rig.
> 
> Then again it'll also be backed up by a Deneb, Thuban, and Haswell i5 for Server/VM duty with 64GB between them, so it doesn't exactly need a whole lot of power on it's own.


Kaveri interests me a lot.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> so ive been thinking of switching my case to fractal deisgn 605, I was wondering if someone could recommend me a cooler that would fit in there and keep an 8320 cool. I don't plan on doing any crazy OCing, may even lower the OC I have now but I don't want to have to worry about it getting too hot.
> 
> i guess there is a 125mm clearance for fans on the side of the sinks, and it says 100mm for top/bottom mounted fans( to leave room for airflow)
> 
> right now I'm looking at
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=32&lng=en&set=1
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709015 without the top fan or to make a custom hole above it for airflow
> the top fan CAN fit, but it leaves 0 room for airflow without modding the case
> 
> would the temps be ok with either of those setups? I have my own Mx-4 thermal paste to put on which will hopefully help a little?
> Im looking to not spend above 75$ but if there is something that'll pack a punch i'd consider it.


Newegg has refurbished, or had yesterday, a H100i for $40-50.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> No but everyone, with the exception of you apparently knows that Valley/heaven are poor indicators of CPU performance.


Yes and No, Haswell's will generally score higher than FX chips in Valley with the same GPU's mainly because the extra cores don't do any work, I just ran it then and got near identical results to neurotix's 8350.

i was watching the CPU usage as well and it only uses 4 cores for the most part so it's somewhat relevant, not a great example but still valid in a way.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Kaveri interests me a lot.


7850k... GA-A88XN-WiFi... 2x4GB AMD R9 2400 RAM... CX430M... CM Elite 110... H60... 120GB 840 EVO...

Scary little sub-150w mITX rig. Not to mention TrueAudio and Mantle support as well. Told Sgt Bilko about it a while ago. I plan for that to be my go-to rig for people wanting to pay less than $800. Even later down the line they'll be able to get a mid-range GPU and toss it in no problem.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> lol the only need I have is that I "need" to spend it before the missus figures out what is up
> 
> 
> 
> So, hookers and booze are out ? heh.
Click to expand...









Not necessarily lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7850k... GA-A88XN-WiFi... 2x4GB AMD R9 2400 RAM... CX430M... CM Elite 110... H60... 120GB 840 EVO...
> 
> Scary little sub-150w mITX rig. Not to mention TrueAudio and Mantle support as well. Told Sgt Bilko about it a while ago. I plan for that to be my go-to rig for people wanting to pay less than $800. Even later down the line they'll be able to get a mid-range GPU and toss it in no problem.


Ya, planning to do a copy pasta for my little sister's gaming/school rig


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes and No, Haswell's will generally score higher than FX chips in Valley with the same GPU's mainly because the extra cores don't do any work, I just ran it then and got near identical results to neurotix's 8350.
> 
> i was watching the CPU usage as well and it only uses 4 cores for the most part so it's somewhat relevant, not a great example but still valid in a way.


But it isn't a good indicator of CPU strength. It is engineered to test GPUs and not very taxing on CPUs. A poor indicator for CPUs but a better indicator for GPUs.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Newegg has refurbished, or had yesterday, a H100i for $40-50.


h100i will not fit unless i mounted the rad outside the case, 99% of aio wont fit because of the 2x 120mm fan slots are like 30mm away from the mobo, which the fans take up 25mm >.< , that was my first choice actually. :

there was a post in the fractal club that someone put a 120mm rad and rigged it behind the power button, but he had a matx, not full atx like I do.

are there any 80mm size rads







? there are 2x 80mm fan slots on the back with space for a rad.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> But it isn't a good indicator of CPU strength. It is engineered to test GPUs and not very taxing on CPUs. A poor indicator for CPUs but a better indicator for GPUs.


exactly, but it does show a difference when it comes to benching, that's mainly the point that neurotix was making.

as i said before not a great example but still an example nonetheless.

Same as Firestrike and 3D Mark 11.

Actually one thing that frustrates me is why FX's chips suffer so badly in the combined test, looking at neurotix's scores he got 15.05 fps with the 8350 and 34.38 with the 4770k........is it coded to only work properly with Intel or something?

i just don't get it...


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> But it isn't a good indicator of CPU strength. It is engineered to test GPUs and not very taxing on CPUs. A poor indicator for CPUs but a better indicator for GPUs.


The ONLY thing that changed in my system was my processor and the PCI-E bus (3.0 x8 vs 2.0 x16). *As I said*, both my 290s were at 1100/1500mhz for both screenshots I posted. Even my RAM was the same at 2400mhz CL11 CR2.

96 vs 124, the numbers don't lie. Of course, Valley tests graphics performance, that's beyond obvious. However, my fps was much higher with Intel, which indicates that the processor *does* matter.

Stop lying to yourself.

EDIT: Sgt Bilko, I don't understand the low combined score either. You should have seen my Fire Strike combined score before I updated to Windows 7 SP1. It was about 8 fps. Updating to SP1 doubled it, and additionally made IBT AVX work properly. Anyone running Win 7 *needs* SP1. Also, that's really the problem, it's obvious that Futuremark codes their stuff primarily for Intel. Since I'm really into benching, I basically got sick of the low scores and jumped ship. I love AMD, it's really not fair and kind of messed up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> But it isn't a good indicator of CPU strength. It is engineered to test GPUs and not very taxing on CPUs. A poor indicator for CPUs but a better indicator for GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, but it does show a difference when it comes to benching, that's mainly the point that neurotix was making.
> 
> as i said before not a great example but still an example nonetheless.
> 
> Same as Firestrike and 3D Mark 11.
> 
> Actually one thing that frustrates me is why FX's chips suffer so badly in the combined test, looking at neurotix's scores he got 15.05 fps with the 8350 and 34.38 with the 4770k........*is it coded to only work properly with Intel or something*?
> 
> i just don't get it...
Click to expand...

* points finger to nose*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> * points finger to nose*


Well, i have a classic case right here:

This: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2876448

vs This: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> * points finger to nose*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i have a classic case right here:
> 
> This: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2876448
> 
> vs This: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
Click to expand...

I wonder if the newer versions of 3dmark seem to express that moreso than the original, it would be interesting to see what your score would be on the original version.

Edit: I know that my physics score was much higher on the original release of 3dmark 11 than I can get on the current one.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Haswell was worth it for me. I'd say do it.
> 
> FX-8350 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4770k 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards were 1100/1500mhz with both processors.
> 
> All the rest of my benchmarks are a few thousand points higher. Gaming is 10-15 fps higher in all games depending on title. Rerunning all my benchmarks and submitting them to HWBOT I got around 70 pts and am now in the top 20 in the US enthusiast league.
> 
> If you care about benching, get Intel.


he already has Intel's. And iirc 2011


----------



## Nisrock7863

Tinfoil hats aside, it might just be lightly threaded, or the two tests individually saturate the FPUs on the FX chips so the combined test makes them choke. Still, it's inclusion is kinda shady, as it seems aimed specifically at making FX look bad. I've never respected benchmark results as a measure of real world performance with these chips, however, so it doesn't matter to me. Teksyndicate talked about a weird disparity in gaming performance relative to benchmark performance in a video they did and I took that to heart when I was shopping for a CPU. I ultimately think I made the right decision with my 8320.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Tinfoil hats aside, it might just be lightly threaded, or the two tests individually saturate the FPUs on the FX chips so the combined test makes them choke. Still, it's inclusion is kinda shady, as it seems aimed specifically at making FX look bad. I've never respected benchmark results as a measure of real world performance with these chips, however, so it doesn't matter to me. Teksyndicate talked about a weird disparity in gaming performance relative to benchmark performance in a video they did and I took that to heart when I was shopping for a CPU. I ultimately think I made the right decision with my 8320.


and I think you'll see in a few years when multi-threading beyond 4 cores becomes a norm, everyone with amd 8 cores will be all

"
upgrade?

NNNAAAAAAAHH"










iunno about everyone else but I'm probably going to be able to use me 8320 until it dies


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> and I think you'll see in a few years when multi-threading beyond 4 cores becomes a norm, everyone with amd 8 cores will be all
> 
> "
> upgrade?
> 
> NNNAAAAAAAHH"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iunno about everyone else but I'm probably going to be able to use me 8320 until it dies, or when amd is up to 10+ cores with their fm2+ cpu's.


Multi-threading is the reason i went for Vishera over Intel's offering....well that and i'm not an Intel fan really.

I know AMD love giving us upgrades paths but would it be at least a FM3+ socket by that stage?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Excavator seems pretty decent on paper but unless it comes in a 3+ module flavor like vishera, it won't be able to compete with newer i5/i7 in generic gaming (like skylake). We still have nothing solid announced on what they prepare further down the road - I surely do hope so they aren't abandoning big core. PC gaming is booming and servers are still lucrative. AMD still has brand recognition in big x86 and if they come with the right product, the x86 crowd will buy it. So my gut feeling is that they will remain but abandon their current CMT designs for a more intel-like SMT approach.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Multi-threading is the reason i went for Vishera over Intel's offering....well that and i'm not an Intel fan really.
> 
> I know AMD love giving us upgrades paths but would it be at least a FM3+ socket by that stage?


yea it'd probably be fm3+ or am4









but that's my point, 8320/50's are a smart choice for future proofing while being on a budget, in my opinion.

everyone and their brother knows that there are i5s that are as strong, but only quads, when more then 4 cores become mainstream on the software side, I think we'll see lots of people trying to pick up old 8320- 9xxxx series instead of playing 1k+ for one of intels 8 cores.

edit: also as a side convo if anyone read my post before looking for a low profile sink&fan(s) that would cool an 8320 effectively?

right now its looking like the NH-U9B SE2 will be the best bang for the buck for $45, but I'm just not sure it'll be enough?

http://www.amazon.com/ARCTIC-Freezer-A30-Extreme-Cooler/dp/B006TCSH4Y
there is also the arctic freezer A30 Extreme for around the same price actually a little cheaper, but it says it supports up to 320w CPU's, seeing as how im at 125+ whatever OC I use, shouldn't that be enough...?
also if i were to get the arctic, I'd try to mount another 120mm I have laying around for a push/pull setup.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> iunno about everyone else but I'm probably going to be able to use me 8320 until it dies, or when amd is up to 10+ cores with their fm2+ cpu's.


I basically upgrade when the cost/benefit ratio is in my favor to do so. For example, in the late 90's early 00's, I upgraded about every 6 months because I could get like a 4X mips increase in power with the upgrade for minimal outlay. But in the last 8 years, we really havent seen those kind of massive increases. To be honest, I only upgraded my e8500 system to get usb 3, faster esata, and sata3 and full use of my DDR3 1600. Yes, I got 25% more increase in my 3Dmark 11 score going from 2 core to 6 core, but 25% doesnt compare to like 100% increases in the old days.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Excavator seems pretty decent on paper but unless it comes in a 3+ module flavor like vishera, it won't be able to compete with newer i5/i7 in generic gaming (like skylake). We still have nothing solid announced on what they prepare further down the road - I surely do hope so they aren't abandoning big core. PC gaming is booming and servers are still lucrative. AMD still has brand recognition in big x86 and if they come with the right product, the x86 crowd will buy it. So my gut feeling is that they will remain but abandon their current CMT designs for a more intel-like SMT approach.


That's what worries me. If AMD is moving away from big multicores I'll either have to buy what's essentially a budget CPU strapped to a budget GPU or go Intel, and I'd rather not. I'm not independently wealthy and if AMD isn't competing those prices will only go up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Here's an interesting 290X http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129299

Except for the price lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here's an interesting 290X http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129299
> 
> Except for the price lol


but....but....Wooden Crate!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here's an interesting 290X http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129299
> 
> Except for the price lol


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131568


----------



## Sadmoto

and this 290x talk is here... why?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here's an interesting 290X http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129299
> 
> Except for the price lol
> 
> 
> 
> but....but....Wooden Crate!!
Click to expand...

Awesome eh?

EDIT : I must say that Visiontek has treated me much better than they would of had to when it comes to RMA's. I was using 4870X2's in quadfire to fold , pretty much ignoring gpu temps. Eventually they got tired , I sent them into Visiontek and badabing- badaboom, freshly refurbed 4870X2's were on my doorstep


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here's an interesting 290X http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129299
> 
> Except for the price lol


I was just about to say what kya did. I bought the power color lcs as I got a great price for it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> 41 CFM at 6K. Mine seems to WAY out perform the specs. And yeah it is way worth it. Set fan curve to silent in AI Suite and it never goes above 4K and is relatively quiet. Anything more than the silent fan curve and things start to get a bit noisy.
> 
> *And you don't need a hell of a lot of air to keep your VRM's chilled out*.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye i know this...i got a 80m spotfan that shifts 9.8cfm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my vrms and they keep very cool, yours must be freezing at that rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i meant , is the noise worth the cooling at that level when one doesnt need it
Click to expand...

I don't know how hot they are now. I have not measured them since that one day when I used the IR thermometer and measured the caps next to the chokes in the VRM area at 80C. That scared me. I went all out, put a backside fan and a VRM fan. But I am going even further. Cause as I am aware the cooler the VRM area is the better. So I am putting heatsinks onto the back of the Digi+ chips on the backside of the board at the back of the VRM area. And replacing the push pins that mount the VRM heatsink with screws to hopefully provide better contact with the VRM's + some MX-4 in there. I am going as cool as I can without having to go for more drastic measures.







AND THEN MOAR JIGGAWATTS!


----------



## Synister

I did a little swap around with the fans as I was planning. Here are the results.



Quick picture mid-prime blend







after an hour with tests at 5min cycles it's 4-5°C cooler on the socket, and around 11°C cooler on VRM1







winner!

Edit:

Also noticed this in HWinfo today. Where has my VIN4 gone?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I did a little swap around with the fans as I was planning. Here are the results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick picture mid-prime blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after an hour with tests at 5min cycles it's 4-5°C cooler on the socket, and around 11°C cooler on VRM1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winner!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also noticed this in HWinfo today. Where has my VIN4 gone?


you have hid it lol ull need to reset to default i think to get it back

ps

go into configure sensors then layout and then u can get back values u hid


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you have hid it lol ull need to reset to default i think to get it back
> 
> ps
> 
> go into configure sensors then layout and then u can get back values u hid


Nope it's not hidden - it has just vanished ever since I switched the fans around :S I checked under the layout settings first of all.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Nope it's not hidden - it has just vanished ever since I switched the fans around :S I checked under the layout settings first of all.


I also cant find anything about vin4 lol

have u tried putting it back on original feeder to see if it comes back....vin4 could be related t a specific feed?


----------



## Synister

No idea - but I'm not going to worry about it. I have screenies showing it was there before. But in truth - I've never known what VIN4 was anyhow!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> No idea - but I'm not going to worry about it. I have screenies showing it was there before. But in truth - I've never known what VIN4 was anyhow!


I do

a ghost pacman ate


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I do
> 
> a ghost pacman ate


Maybe Death had a say in it


----------



## austinmrs

What you guys think of the MSI R9 270x Hawk Edition?

Wanted the MSI R9 270 or 270x, but since its out of stock in my region, in the "same" price range, there is the Hawk edition.

Is that a good card?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What you guys think of the MSI R9 270x Hawk Edition?
> 
> Wanted the MSI R9 270 or 270x, but since its out of stock in my region, in the "same" price range, there is the Hawk edition.
> 
> Is that a good card?


Most versions of a card that have a "name" associated with them are a premium version of that model.

It's finally here! My Silverstone sleeved cable is here! Woo! I expected paracord. It is not, it's actually very cloth-like. Much nicer in my opinion.

Anyway, pic time. I got solid red for Kaveri;



And black with red streaks for Forge;




Oh ya, and I got some COUGAR Vortex fans for my rad. My comp is silent now.


----------



## austinmrs

I know.. So i got

MSI R9 270x Hawk Edition

or

ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP

Which one should i go?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I know.. So i got
> 
> MSI R9 270x Hawk Edition
> 
> or
> 
> ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP
> 
> Which one should i go?


Look up reviews for each. Here's a few good starting places:

Anand
HardOCP
TweakTown
Tom's Hardware
KitGuru
PCPer
TechReport
Guru3D
TechPowerUp
Hardware Canucks


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Look up reviews for each. Here's a few good starting places:
> 
> Anand
> HardOCP
> TweakTown
> Tom's Hardware
> KitGuru
> PCPer
> TechReport
> Guru3D
> TechPowerUp
> Hardware Canucks


They dont compare them









Im just asking for your opinion, since you are quite a "reconized" member here.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I know.. So i got
> 
> MSI R9 270x Hawk Edition
> 
> or
> 
> ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP
> 
> Which one should i go?


I oversee the 280x/270x thread and from the info I have gathered the Hawk is a beast compared to the DCUII Top. Just what I have seen there I have only experience with the Devil 270x.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Most versions of a card that have a "name" associated with them are a premium version of that model.
> 
> It's finally here! My Silverstone sleeved cable is here! Woo! I expected paracord. It is not, it's actually very cloth-like. Much nicer in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, pic time. I got solid red for Kaveri;
> 
> 
> 
> And black with red streaks for Forge;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya, and I got some COUGAR Vortex fans for my rad. My comp is silent now.


Very nice Sir!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Look up reviews for each. Here's a few good starting places:
> 
> Anand
> HardOCP
> TweakTown
> Tom's Hardware
> KitGuru
> PCPer
> TechReport
> Guru3D
> TechPowerUp
> Hardware Canucks
> 
> 
> 
> They dont compare them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just asking for your opinion, since you are quite a "reconized" member here.
Click to expand...

You can still compare average temp or other differences such as clock speed, power draw, and aesthetics pretty easily.

I pay more attention to top-end cards, but even then I don't really care about the specific card (unless it's a Lightning) as much as I do about what cooler it has on it and what company is going to be backing the warranty. Besides that, I'm more suited to awnsering questions about the differences between, say, a 290X and a 7950 then I am about specific models of each type.

For the most part, it comes down to what brand you trust, what you can afford, and if you like what it looks like. All of these things are subjective.

Also it's worth noting that I don't actually overclock GPUs. If I had a need for more power, I'll always go the more-cores route. It's clock speed that requires more voltage, not the number of cores, and unlike cores heat increase is much higher than linear with clock speed. I can downclock my 290X to 900Mhz, reduce voltage from 1.175v to 1.0v, and have the card top out at 63C with 44% fan speed, and drawing way less power than normal. As a result, I don't really pay attention to OC ability when it comes to GPUs.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can still compare average temp or other differences such as clock speed, power draw, and aesthetics pretty easily.
> 
> I pay more attention to top-end cards, but even then I don't really care about the specific card (unless it's a Lightning) as much as I do about what cooler it has on it and what company is going to be backing the warranty. Besides that, I'm more suited to awnsering questions about the differences between, say, a 290X and a 7950 then I am about specific models of each type.
> 
> For the most part, it comes down to what brand you trust, what you can afford, and if you like what it looks like. All of these things are subjective.
> 
> Also it's worth noting that I don't actually overclock GPUs. If I had a need for more power, I'll always go the more-cores route. It's clock speed that requires more voltage, not the number of cores, and unlike cores heat increase is much higher than linear with clock speed. I can downclock my 290X to 900Mhz, reduce voltage from 1.175v to 1.0v, and have the card top out at 63C with 44% fan speed, and drawing way less power than normal. As a result, I don't really pay attention to OC ability when it comes to GPUs.


Get some 7770s and you will have no choice.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I know.. So i got
> 
> MSI R9 270x Hawk Edition
> 
> or
> 
> ASUS R9 270X DirectCU II TOP
> 
> Which one should i go?


I read some personal reviews and both had some negative reviews. MSI for some Fan issues, grease and what not. ASUS was for Black screens. Both of these in 280X or 270X cant remember.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well, I'm feeling kinda genorous today and i have a couple of game codes laying about that i don't really need.

First is for The Lego Movie: Videogame (Yes that's actually the title)

And the second is a code for BF4 that i've had laying about for quite some time waiting for a friend to claim it.

Now i'm thinking we could have a little contest or a quiz but my mind is blank, so if someone can come up with something then go right ahead


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can still compare average temp or other differences such as clock speed, power draw, and aesthetics pretty easily.
> 
> I pay more attention to top-end cards, but even then I don't really care about the specific card (unless it's a Lightning) as much as I do about what cooler it has on it and what company is going to be backing the warranty. Besides that, I'm more suited to awnsering questions about the differences between, say, a 290X and a 7950 then I am about specific models of each type.
> 
> For the most part, it comes down to what brand you trust, what you can afford, and if you like what it looks like. All of these things are subjective.
> 
> Also it's worth noting that I don't actually overclock GPUs. If I had a need for more power, I'll always go the more-cores route. It's clock speed that requires more voltage, not the number of cores, and unlike cores heat increase is much higher than linear with clock speed. I can downclock my 290X to 900Mhz, reduce voltage from 1.175v to 1.0v, and have the card top out at 63C with 44% fan speed, and drawing way less power than normal. As a result, I don't really pay attention to OC ability when it comes to GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some 7770s and you will have no choice.
Click to expand...

Funny thing is, for the price of two 7770 you could have gotten a 7870 which is it's exact double in every way, and would have been able to crossfire later.

^ Another example of why more cores per card is the smart way to go.


----------



## austinmrs

A 7870 is better than a 270x?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> A 7870 is better than a 270x?


Same card, different name.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Funny thing is, for the price of two 7770 you could have gotten a 7870 which is it's exact double in every way, and would have been able to crossfire later.
> 
> ^ Another example of why more cores per card is the smart way to go.


Didn't work that way. 6770 had a memory issue heating up a lot with little stress so had to quickly get a card and the best BestBuy had was the 7770 for AMD. Got the second because the best I could afford and the performance helped a lot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, I'm feeling kinda genorous today and i have a couple of game codes laying about that i don't really need.
> 
> First is for The Lego Movie: Videogame (Yes that's actually the title)
> 
> And the second is a code for BF4 that i've had laying about for quite some time waiting for a friend to claim it.
> 
> Now i'm thinking we could have a little contest or a quiz but my mind is blank, so if someone can come up with something then go right ahead


No-one wants them?

Ok then









EDIT: gave them away to someone else.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> A 7870 is better than a 270x?


I guess it depends, I have a 7870 Devil and a 270x Devil, the 7870 can do 1260/1485 and the 270x can do 1235/1590. To be honest by themselves they perform close to the same but together they really work well.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No-one wants them?
> 
> Ok then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: gave them away to someone else.


Damn Sarge I missed it, I would have taken BF4 in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Damn Sarge I missed it, I would have taken BF4 in a heartbeat.


I know you would have......which is why i was surprised when no-one put their hand up


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know you would have......which is why i was surprised when no-one put their hand up


I was late for the party as well... I've been looking to get BF4 for a while and have spent all my money on upgrading my rig. Obviously this winter I bought a 280x that didn't come with a BF4 coupon. -.-


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know you would have......which is why i was surprised when no-one put their hand up


Would have had Lego but was sleeping Sarge


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Would have had Lego but was sleeping Sarge


I have a copy of Lego LoTR if you're interested?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a copy of Lego LoTR if you're interested?


Sure thing







Me and my little girl will benefit haha!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Sure thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my little girl will benefit haha!


PM inbound


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> PM inbound


Thank you







She's 7 but going on 12 with her intelligence!


----------



## Alastair

So to the guys using Asus boards. Can you explain to me what Asus changes with every Digi+ Dual Intelligent processors update. I mean the 990FX boards have DIP3. The FM2+ boards have DIP4. And the new Z97 boards will have DIP5. Whats the differences? I mean really. As soon as one comes out a few days later there is a new one?!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So far as i know it's just the Auto overclocker that gets updated for different sockets and CPU's

I could be wrong though.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So to the guys using Asus boards. Can you explain to me what Asus changes with every Digi+ Dual Intelligent processors update. I mean the 990FX boards have DIP3. The FM2+ boards have DIP4. And the new Z97 boards will have DIP5. Whats the differences? I mean really. As soon as one comes out a few days later there is a new one?!!


Probably improved regulation of the VRMs in some way, they are described as "voltage controllers". In other words, gimmick 4.0

Dual Intelligent Processors 3 with SMART DIGI+ Power Control

The world's first Dual Intelligent Processors from ASUS pioneered twin onboard chips - TPU (TurboV Processing Unit) and EPU (Energy Processing Unit). Dual Intelligent Processors 3 build on that with new SMART DIGI+ power control, which includes multiple digital voltage controllers, allowing ultra-precise tuning for the CPU, iGPU and DRAM. It's upgraded with one-click extreme performance optimization and selectable CPU wattage level, offering intelligent and easier control for performance scenarios and better power savings with the user-friendly AI Suite II utility.

Dual Intelligent Processors 4 with 4-Way Optimization
One click for better performance, efficiency, digital power control, reduced noise, and improved cooling


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> A 7870 is better than a 270x?


A 270X will perform better due to the various speed bumps and board improvements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Same card, different name.


Hardly.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> A 7870 is better than a 270x?
> 
> 
> 
> A 270X will perform better due to the various speed bumps and board improvements.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Same card, different name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
Click to expand...

It's a 1280 shader Pitcairn die with a 256-bit memory bus.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/7503/the-amd-radeon-r9-270x-270-review-feat-asus-his

That makes it a 7870. Sorry if you were lied to, but it's a direct rebrand. If you think clock speed makes a difference, let me direct you to my four 7870s that come clocked at 1100Mhz;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125418

Overclocking a card does not make it a better card. It makes it overclocked.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## neurotix

KyadCK is right (as usual).

A 270X is a 7870. The only difference is that the 270X comes with 1400mhz memory, stock. This memory overclock makes it perform slightly better than a stock 7870 Ghz, but the cards are identical. Everyone around here overclocks their GPU memory anyway, and 1400mhz should be doable for almost every 7870. So this doesn't even matter.

Also note they're both GCN 1.0. If the 270X were GCN 1.1 that might make a difference.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

eh, just ask Devildog, he has a Devil 7870 and a Devil 270x..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> KyadCK is right (as usual).
> 
> A 270X is a 7870. The only difference is that the 270X comes with 1400mhz memory, stock. This memory overclock makes it perform slightly better than a stock 7870 Ghz, but the cards are identical. Everyone around here overclocks their GPU memory anyway, and 1400mhz should be doable for almost every 7870. So this doesn't even matter.
> 
> Also note they're both GCN 1.0. If the 270X were GCN 1.1 that might make a difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> eh, just ask Devildog, he has a Devil 7870 and a Devil 270x..


Not of my forte but, things like an updated BIOS will have huge effect separating the two models.

Pretty sure 280Xs were better in all aspect than 7970s on stock.. So there's more to them between Clock rates and names change IMO.


----------



## Synister

No need - they are as Kyad stated a - direct rebrand - new name - that's it!

It actually helps newcomers decide between older and newer chips without having to go dig around the old reviews!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not of my forte but, things like an updated BIOS will have huge effect separating the two models.
> 
> Pretty sure 280Xs were better in all aspect than 7970s on stock.. So there's more to them between Clock rates and names change IMO.


Well iirc Devildogs's 7870 clocks better than the 270x does.

it's just that, an updated Bios, nothing more


----------



## Durquavian

there was that different GPU like Tahiti/something, or rather updated, in some of the newer 280x or 270X. The first few got the exact same as the former 7970/7870 with some later ones getting the newer chips. So I guess it is possible they could in fact perform better than their predecessors.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well iirc Devildogs's 7870 clocks better than the 270x does.
> 
> it's just that, an updated Bios, nothing more


Not really Overclocking-wise that you can tell a 7870 is better than the 270X. Overclocking could be dependent on the make, specifically the power delivery components as well as how the BIOS allows it.

I could be wrong though. But I remembered reading reviews of the 7970s and 280Xs.

Scratch that. Just read a review on it







I was wrong.

But one thing to note, here, the GHz edition tops the 280x on many areas except Power Consumption. As they are known to be power hungry.

Not saying the 270X vs 7870 could be the same. But yeah, like i said, not my forte.

Anyway, going for a 270X at the moment seemed to be a better option Price-wise. At least on my location.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> there was that different GPU like Tahiti/something, or rather updated, in some of the newer 280x or 270X. The first few got the exact same as the former 7970/7870 with some later ones getting the newer chips. So I guess it is possible they could in fact perform better than their predecessors.


Weren't the later revision chips just improvements in power efficiency?

Pretty sure they couldn't clock as high though









Speaking of GPU's though, i'll have another 290 on the way soon


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Weren't the later revision chips just improvements in power efficiency?
> 
> Pretty sure they couldn't clock as high though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of GPU's though, i'll have another 290 on the way soon


Didn't get real involved in the debate but I remember it was kinda on the sly how it was happening. I could only assume the newer revisions were better because of the reactions, but as is usually the case could have been a real huge group or ignorant posters (but is that possible?







)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Didn't get real involved in the debate but I remember it was kinda on the sly how it was happening. I could only assume the newer revisions were better because of the reactions, but as is usually the case could have been a real huge group or ignorant posters (but is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Neither did i, just kinda skimmed over most of it but that seemed to stick out somewhat.

290's are getting cheaper Durq......little excuses left


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Neither did i, just kinda skimmed over most of it but that seemed to stick out somewhat.
> 
> 290's are getting cheaper Durq......little excuses left


I know but still not cheap enough. Getting some extra funds in early June so may have to look at a lot of options. In the pocket now is the HIS 280X. Gonna look when ready, aka have money, at some used 290s/290Xs and decide then what to do.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I know but still not cheap enough. Getting some extra funds in early June so may have to look at a lot of options. In the pocket now is the HIS 280X. Gonna look when ready, aka have money, at some used 290s/290Xs and decide then what to do.


yeah i should have some extra round that time as well, but thats going towards an overseas trip









then i better start saving up for whatever AMD has planned after the AM3+ socket


----------



## mus1mus

How much does a 290 cost at the moment in your area sarge?

You know how this mining thing works the prices for AMD Cards? WORSE, MY COUNTRY IS LISTED AS LEAST PRIORITY FOR THESE GRAPHIC CARDS ACCORDING TO LOCAL SUPPLIER. could only get 20 cards per batch of delivery for the 280s and up.. So prices tend to be higher locally


----------



## carloyz250f

Hi guyz. May i know what is the max safe temp core and socket? Some say 62c and some say 70c on core temp. I just wana know. Thank you so much..


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Hi guyz. May i know what is the max safe temp core and socket? Some say 62c and some say 70c on core temp. I just wana know. Thank you so much..


72C


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How much does a 290 cost at the moment in your area sarge?
> 
> You know how this mining thing works the prices for AMD Cards? WORSE, MY COUNTRY IS LISTED AS LEAST PRIORITY FOR THESE GRAPHIC CARDS ACCORDING TO LOCAL SUPPLIER. could only get 20 cards per batch of delivery for the 280s and up.. So prices tend to be higher locally


Lowest price is $450 but mostly $550

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1575


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 72C


72c on core? What is the socket?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> 72c on core? What is the socket?


You could go 10C above that for socket temps, but youre liable to start throttling before then, so that would be your max socket temp.


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> You could go 10C above that for socket temps, but youre liable to start throttling before then, so that would be your max socket temp.


Thank you so much..


----------



## Synister

Guys what sort of temp should you be looking out for on DDR3 DIMMS? I was hitting 40°C while running prime.


----------



## an65001

It's been a long time since I've posted here, but I've got a new GPU to replace my GT 610, and I've also OC'd my FX-8320 to 4.2GHz stable on the Hyper 212 Evo.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> It's been a long time since I've posted here, but I've got a new GPU to replace my GT 610, and I've also OC'd my FX-8320 to 4.2GHz stable on the Hyper 212 Evo.


Looking good. Although that does look like a lot of voltage for 4.2GHz. My 8320 is @ 4.4GHz with a tad over 1.3 V

What is your CPU/NB voltage at?


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> What is your CPU/NB voltage at?


I believe CPU/NB's set to Auto, regardless this config is stable. Yes, I know, a bit too high for just 4.2, bit it does justice. I might decrease it back to 1.38, which is stock, and see if it remains stable there too.


----------



## Synister

I was asking because if you try manually setting it to 1.2 V then you may be able to reduce your CPU V and also reduce temps giving a bit more headroom to go for 4.3 or stick @ 4.2 with lower temps.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I was asking because if you try manually setting it to 1.2 V then you may be able to reduce your CPU V and also reduce temps giving a bit more headroom to go for 4.3 or stick @ 4.2 with lower temps.


Well unfortunatley, I tried decreasing the volatge of the CPU to 1.38, and the NB to 1.25, and it wasn't stable. So I reverted back to stock for now, will go back upto 4.2 with my stable settings again tommorow (it's 10:00 in the night here)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> KyadCK is right (as usual).
> 
> A 270X is a 7870. The only difference is that the 270X comes with 1400mhz memory, stock. This memory overclock makes it perform slightly better than a stock 7870 Ghz, but the cards are identical. Everyone around here overclocks their GPU memory anyway, and 1400mhz should be doable for almost every 7870. So this doesn't even matter.
> 
> Also note they're both GCN 1.0. If the 270X were GCN 1.1 that might make a difference.


If the 270X were GCN 1.1 it would only draw around 120w and would run off a single 6-pin.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> KyadCK is right (as usual).
> 
> A 270X is a 7870. The only difference is that the 270X comes with 1400mhz memory, stock. This memory overclock makes it perform slightly better than a stock 7870 Ghz, but the cards are identical. Everyone around here overclocks their GPU memory anyway, and 1400mhz should be doable for almost every 7870. So this doesn't even matter.
> 
> Also note they're both GCN 1.0. If the 270X were GCN 1.1 that might make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> eh, just ask Devildog, he has a Devil 7870 and a Devil 270x..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not of my forte but, things like an updated BIOS will have huge effect separating the two models.
> 
> Pretty sure 280Xs were better in all aspect than 7970s on stock.. So there's more to them between Clock rates and names change IMO.
Click to expand...

So put a 280X BIOS on a 7970, no one's stopping you. My 7970 is an original model, but it's got a Ghz BIOS on it. It's no big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Weren't the later revision chips just improvements in power efficiency?
> 
> Pretty sure they couldn't clock as high though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of GPU's though, i'll have another 290 on the way soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get real involved in the debate but I remember it was kinda on the sly how it was happening. I could only assume the newer revisions were better because of the reactions, but as is usually the case could have been a real huge group or ignorant posters (but is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

They pulled a Phenom II and tossed out some more efficient dies since they've been making them for like 2-3 years now. They were bound to get better over time eventually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> It's been a long time since I've posted here, but I've got a new GPU to replace my GT 610, and I've also OC'd my FX-8320 to 4.2GHz stable on the Hyper 212 Evo.


That isn't the AVX version. You'd be getting over 70 GFLOPS if it was.


----------



## Devildog83

KyadCK is correct mostly. My 7870 came with much lower clocks than the 270x and there are differences in overclockability. The 270x cane at 1400 memory true but by itself can get up to 1590 while the 7870 cam at 1200 or 1250, I don't remember, and can't reach 1500. The 270x came with slightly higher core clocks too but can only clock to 1235 on the core where the 7870 I have had above 1275 but the 270x was volt locked and the 7870 I can overvolt to 1.3V. All in all they came up with about the same performance, I think the 7870 was a bit better due to the ability to clock the core higher. I am going to take the both apart today and I will post pics to see how much of a difference there really is between the 2 cards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 
> 
> KyadCK is correct mostly. My 7870 came with much lower clocks than the 270x and there are differences in overclockability. The 270x cane at 1400 memory true but by itself can get up to 1590 while the 7870 cam at 1200 or 1250, I don't remember, and can't reach 1500. The 270x came with slightly higher core clocks too but can only clock to 1235 on the core where the 7870 I have had above 1275 but the 270x was volt locked and the 7870 I can overvolt to 1.3V. All in all they came up with about the same performance, I think the 7870 was a bit better due to the ability to clock the core higher. I am going to take the both apart today and I will post pics to see how much of a difference there really is between the 2 cards.


To be noted, this is a direct reflection on PowerColor, NOT on 7870s and 270Xs.

The memory OCability could be due to using Hynix RAM vs Elpida (PC's choice). The volt locking may not be a "retail" decision. You would need a far better range of cards to make any form of comparison than just one from a single company. The Devil cards are not reference model, and so they can not accurately be used to judge. They only represent the different decisions PowerColor made.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That isn't the AVX version. You'd be getting over 70 GFLOPS if it was.


The zip file claimed that it was the AVX version, probably isn't.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> To be noted, this is a direct reflection on PowerColor, NOT on 7870s and 270Xs.
> 
> The memory OCability could be due to using Hynix RAM vs Elpida (PC's choice). The volt locking may not be a "retail" decision. You would need a far better range of cards to make any form of comparison than just one from a single company. The Devil cards are not reference model, and so they can not accurately be used to judge. They only represent the different decisions PowerColor made.


Absolutely, I will find out about the memory today when my 750D and new TIM shows up I will be taking the whole system apart and tearing down the cards too.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The zip file claimed that it was the AVX version, probably isn't.


Possibly need the windows hotfix?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Possibly need the windows hotfix?


he has 50 points iirc that was the top score for normal ibt and not a low one for avx ibt









IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## Synister

I think I'm in need of a new PSU - I keep getting the occasional black screen when gaming and same if I try the OCCT PSU test


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I think I'm in need of a new PSU - I keep getting the occasional black screen when gaming and same if I try the OCCT PSU test


Black screen typically indicates low voltage so , maybe your PSU is questionable.

I just checked your rig, that oCZ should be fine unless it's really old??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I think I'm in need of a new PSU - I keep getting the occasional black screen when gaming and same if I try the OCCT PSU test


Possible, I've had 2 OCZ 750's give up the ghost within 3 months of being out of warranty







.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Absolutely, I will find out about the memory today when my 750D and new TIM shows up I will be taking the whole system apart and tearing down the cards too.


Here is pics of the 2 cards, look pretty much the same to me. Both 6Ghz elpida chips but different model #. The memory controller looks different too. Other than the the 2 are the same.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IBTAVX.zip 1688k .zip file


That's a Windows loader....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> That's a Windows loader....


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

I just re-downloaded to check it, it's the right one


----------



## mjcaouette89

Just looking to join this club! Got the FX-8320 for Christmas 2013 from my fiance, replaced an aging phenom 955.

- Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #
Asus, Sabertooth 990FX, BIOS 1604 M/B revision #1

- Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock
Multi:17x, Bus:276, N/B: 2500, HT: 2500
- VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)
1.500, 1.3, ultra high LLC
- Memory speed, timings, and voltage.
2222Mhz, 11-13-13-35, 1.65v, 16Gb

- Cooling Solution
Custom Water
720mm rad space all in push pull

Pics and validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/45cmec
http://s1213.photobucket.com/user/caddylover72/media/WP_20140418_002_zpsf26225fe.jpg.html


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possible, I've had 2 OCZ 750's give up the ghost within 3 months of being out of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had the same thing happen to me the one time I bought one of their PSUs. Didn't make that mistake again.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjcaouette89*
> 
> Just looking to join this club! Got the FX-8320 for Christmas 2013 from my fiance, replaced an aging phenom 955.
> 
> - Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #
> Asus, Sabertooth 990FX, BIOS 1604 M/B revision #1
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock
> Multi:17x, Bus:276, N/B: 2500, HT: 2500
> - VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)
> 1.500, 1.3, ultra high LLC
> - Memory speed, timings, and voltage.
> 2222Mhz, 11-13-13-35, 1.65v, 16Gb
> 
> - Cooling Solution
> Custom Water
> 720mm rad space all in push pull
> 
> Pics and validation:
> http://valid.x86.fr/45cmec
> http://s1213.photobucket.com/user/caddylover72/media/WP_20140418_002_zpsf26225fe.jpg.html


congratulations!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possible, I've had 2 OCZ 750's give up the ghost within 3 months of being out of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me the one time I bought one of their PSUs. Didn't make that mistake again.
Click to expand...

It's been a few years back, 3 year warranties and both died at around 38 months or so , one just quit, the other failed rather spectactularly complete with smoke and flame. The latter one came from a home that had long haired cats and I suspect that they were warming themselves next to the intake, hair got into the psu and might have been what caught fire. It smelled awful!


----------



## Red1776

From Guru3D:

Quote:


> " ~~ Its features the Next Generation CrossFire support for up to 5 GPUs with no interconnect bridge required.


....I'm on it.


----------



## an65001

Well I wasn't able to keep the 4.2 OC stable, it gave me this error with IBT AVX.



Most likely became too hot or the like.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well I wasn't able to keep the 4.2 OC stable, it gave me this error with IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely became too hot or the like.


Probably. And could also be other things.

Most people here can attest to get up to 4.5 with under 1.4 Volts thus run quite cool even with air coolers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well I wasn't able to keep the 4.2 OC stable, it gave me this error with IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely became too hot or the like.


Your overclock isn't stable, most likely needs more volts.

What are you using to monitor temps? I'm using HWiNFO64 : www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Your overclock isn't stable, most likely needs more volts.
> 
> What are you using to monitor temps? I'm using HWiNFO64 : www.hwinfo.com/download.php


1.4125 volts to the CPU, LLC set to high, CPU capability at 110%


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> 1.4125 volts to the CPU, LLC set to high, CPU capability at 110%


Something else isn't right then, post a few CPU-Z screencaps and we'll take a look


----------



## neurotix

1.4v should be more than enough for 4.2ghz.

If you can, post screenshots of your bios, especially the loadline calibration settings.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> That's wrong one....


Dunno how that happened lol

this is right one, someone must of uploaded the wrong one

IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Black screen typically indicates low voltage so , maybe your PSU is questionable.
> 
> I just checked your rig, that oCZ should be fine unless it's really old??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possible, I've had 2 OCZ 750's give up the ghost within 3 months of being out of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's old. At least 4 years of pushing OC'ed CPUs and GPUs







It's done it in BF4, Titanfall and Catzilla now









On a plus, good time to get Super Flower Leadex







ultimately low ripple!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> It's old. At least 4 years of pushing OC'ed CPUs and GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's done it in BF4, Titanfall and Catzilla now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a plus, good time to get Super Flower Leadex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultimately low ripple!


You won't be disappointed with the SuperFlower Syn, it's a good solid PSU.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the SuperFlower Syn, it's a good solid PSU.


I know - was PMing back and forth with shilka about which to get. Now I have a new job and disposable cash incoming, I may consider a 1K-1.2K Watt unit - and head towards tri-fire 290s


----------



## Johan45

I have the 1K and it handles 2x580s/770s and a 5.4G clock easily but you may want the added power. I've heard those 290s really suck back the juice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I know - was PMing back and forth with shilka about which to get. Now I have a new job and disposable cash incoming, I may consider a 1K-1.2K Watt unit - and head towards tri-fire 290s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have the 1K and it handles 2x580s/770s and a 5.4G clock easily but you may want the added power. I've heard those 290s really suck back the juice.


get a 1200w, I'm sucking back 950w or so when benching my 2 cards and the 8350 at 5.1Ghz.

If you can find yourself a good rated 1200w then go for that, 1000w will do the job but i'd rather have the little bit extra in reserve









EDIT: Should say 950w from the socket so about 850w all up, a 1000w will be fine for a light overclock on the cards and the cpu at 5Ghz but if you're planning on giving them some serious power then i still say 1200w


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Black screen typically indicates low voltage so , maybe your PSU is questionable.
> 
> I just checked your rig, that oCZ should be fine unless it's really old??
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Possible, I've had 2 OCZ 750's give up the ghost within 3 months of being out of warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's old. At least 4 years of pushing OC'ed CPUs and GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's done it in BF4, Titanfall and Catzilla now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a plus, good time to get Super Flower Leadex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultimately low ripple!
Click to expand...

Yikes, yeah, given my experience with them and how old it is, it may be time to put that psu out to pasture.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have the 1K and it handles 2x580s/770s and a 5.4G clock easily but you may want the added power. I've heard those 290s really suck back the juice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> get a 1200w, I'm sucking back 950w or so when benching my 2 cards and the 8350 at 5.1Ghz.
> 
> If you can find yourself a good rated 1200w then go for that, 1000w will do the job but i'd rather have the little bit extra in reserve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Should say 950w from the socket so about 850w all up, a 1000w will be fine for a light overclock on the cards and the cpu at 5Ghz but if you're planning on giving them some serious power then i still say 1200w


I was going to say when I saw the email that surely that's got 200 Watt headroom still. But currently these are easily available now in the UK:

SuperFlower Leadex GOLD 1300W Fully Modular "80 Plus Gold" Power Supply - Black @ £179.99
or
SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 1200W Fully Modular "80 Plus Platinum" Power Supply - Black @ £199.99
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yikes, yeah, given my experience with them and how old it is, it may be time to put that psu out to pasture.


Yeah - it's not the No.1 on the upgrade list. My Fiancé's rig has a NZXT Hale unit which is far superior to this aging OCZ. I'd love to see what number's it's pushing though. Would a multi-meter be suitable enough to test a dying PSU?


----------



## Johan45

Ya it works better than software , you need to do it while it's loaded though to get a good result.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well I wasn't able to keep the 4.2 OC stable, it gave me this error with IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely became too hot or the like.


Yeah, that could be but you might want to double check your ram too. Ram will cause instability like that and these setups are sensitive to it too. Can you show us your settings in Hwinfo64? What ram are you using and what do you have it set to?


----------



## Synister

Well that's probably not going to happen. Would it be possible that a 3D load on my system caused the Black screen due to low CPU V? or is that me overcomplicating things?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Well that's probably not going to happen. Would it be possible that a 3D load on my system caused the Black screen due to low CPU V? or is that me overcomplicating things?


That's quite possible, bump it up a couple ticks and try it.


----------



## Synister

Gimme 5 - mid-game on Hearthstone


----------



## Synister

Actually - would dropping the Clocks to 4 Ghz - from the current 4.4 not give the same simulation? I don't want to risk spiking heat with an added 0.05 V


----------



## Mega Man

.05v wont spike your temps...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Actually - would dropping the Clocks to 4 Ghz - from the current 4.4 not give the same simulation? I don't want to risk spiking heat with an added 0.05 V


Like Mega Man says you should be fine with added voltage, not like you're stress testing and pushing the CPU hard. This is just 3d. If you find the same issue recurs then try a bit of added voltage to the CPU_NB instead. We'll try and rule out the "easy" fixes before you put out for a new PSU. From what cssorkinman says you're right in the pime time frme for a replacemnet from his experiences. Last thing you need is to wreck something else.


----------



## Synister

Well @ 1.3625 V .05 ~ more than I had it at (which is IBT AVX stable) before. Same thing - 2-3 secs into OCCT PSU test and it blackscreen reboots. I've had her running with 1.25 V CPU/NB and still happened. Back at 1.2 V now.


----------



## austinmrs

I remember back then, i had the same ram, and the windows 7 display the performance of ram with a 6,3.

Now i oced the ram from 1333 to 1600, and it displays 5,9 on the ram..

That windows 7 performance index is really bad? xD


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I remember back then, i had the same ram, and the windows 7 display the performance of ram with a 6,3.
> 
> Now i oced the ram from 1333 to 1600, and it displays 5,9 on the ram..
> 
> That windows 7 performance index is really bad? xD


Or the RAM isn't stable so is giving sup-par scores in Win7 PI?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I remember back then, i had the same ram, and the windows 7 display the performance of ram with a 6,3.
> 
> Now i oced the ram from 1333 to 1600, and it displays 5,9 on the ram..
> 
> That windows 7 performance index is really bad? xD


In my case, Windows PI doesn't properly update unless I add/remove hardware and/or install new drivers.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Or the RAM isn't stable so is giving sup-par scores in Win7 PI?


Well blend prime runned well.. What can i do to check if ram is stable?

Well maybe it really isnt. Sometimes on browser, my pc like stop "responding" for 2/3 secs, like the mouse just stops, and the whole pc like freeze for 1/2 secs..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Well @ 1.3625 V .05 ~ more than I had it at (which is IBT AVX stable) before. Same thing - 2-3 secs into OCCT PSU test and it blackscreen reboots. I've had her running with 1.25 V CPU/NB and still happened. Back at 1.2 V now.


Maybe it is getting a bit weak then.
@ austin, I'm with synister on that. You're ram isn't quite stable. Try giving the ram an extra .05v and try it again.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well blend prime runned well.. What can i do to check if ram is stable?
> 
> Well maybe it really isnt. Sometimes on browser, my pc like stop "responding" for 2/3 secs, like the mouse just stops, and the whole pc like freeze for 1/2 secs..


when i had my crappy 1600hz ram and over-clocked it to 2133 i thought yeah this iz the business









Now i bought better ram i can get more out of it at stock clocks then i did with my crappy over-clocked 2133

I think this is your reason too


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when i had my crappy 1600hz ram and over-clocked it to 2133 i thought yeah this iz the business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i bought better ram i can get more out of it at stock clocks then i did with my crappy over-clocked 2133
> 
> I think this is your reason too


Some good sticks of RAM can do so much for an OC. You can run high frequency and raise timings or go low frequency and run lower than normal timings either one is going to show improvements. I wish I could afford some new sticks right now







. I'll never trust Patriot sticks again haha I can't even run my sticks CL10 without bumping Northbridge voltage and on top of that it won't even budge over 1920 Mhz without showing instability in prime. It doesn't even stop there though, they need 1.6v or else it won't even run it's rated 1866 mhz speed. I've had them too long to be able to RMA so I just work with what I have.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Or the RAM isn't stable so is giving sup-par scores in Win7 PI?


^this


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well blend prime runned well.. What can i do to check if ram is stable?
> 
> Well maybe it really isnt. Sometimes on browser, my pc like stop "responding" for 2/3 secs, like the mouse just stops, and the whole pc like freeze for 1/2 secs..


AVX IBT (found in the first post in thread) run it using 90% of your available ram, 10 passes is absolute minimum.

same way you stress your cpu just with more focus on the ram.

FYI this will take quite awhile to run.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Most versions of a card that have a "name" associated with them are a premium version of that model.
> 
> It's finally here! My Silverstone sleeved cable is here! Woo! I expected paracord. It is not, it's actually very cloth-like. Much nicer in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, pic time. I got solid red for Kaveri;
> 
> 
> 
> And black with red streaks for Forge;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya, and I got some COUGAR Vortex fans for my rad. My comp is silent now.


Are you running 6 of those Cougar fans on that rad in push/pull?

I got this rad http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765

with 6 of these fans in push/pull. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_1130_49_1050&products_id=34190

I was wondering what the difference would be if I went just push with the Cougars?


----------



## austinmrs

I got a grpagics card, 8500 gt, i read in so many places, people running it at 675/540 extremely stable..

I just cant pass 625/425. If i do, i start to get weird colors, or even complete crashes.

The temp is like 50ºC at load, while gamming.

What can i do? I know its kinda off topic


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I got a grpagics card, 8500 gt, i read in so many places, people running it at 675/540 extremely stable..
> 
> I just cant pass 625/425. If i do, i start to get weird colors, or even complete crashes.
> 
> The temp is like 50ºC at load, while gamming.
> 
> What can i do? I know its kinda off topic


buy a newer graphics card, its an old card that likely hasn't had its thermal goo replaced..


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I got a grpagics card, 8500 gt,


Its a lot slower than your HD 5670
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+5670

and even slower than a Geforce 210
http://videocardbenchmark.net/video_lookup.php?gpu=GeForce+8500+GT


----------



## brad1138

Since this is the only place I can find IBT AVX, I found a bug that doesn't seem to affect "regular" IBT. When running PC meter (a small program that monitors CPU/GPU temp for all CPU meter and GPU meter gadget). IBT crashes at the end of the run. says something about Linpack binaries stopped responding. It started after I install PC meter and stopped when I uninstalled it. Not sure if anyone cares, but didn't know where else to report it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Since this is the only place I can find IBT AVX, I found a bug that doesn't seem to affect "regular" IBT. When running PC meter (a small program that monitors CPU/GPU temp for all CPU meter and GPU meter gadget). IBT crashes at the end of the run. says something about Linpack binaries stopped responding. It started after I install PC meter and stopped when I uninstalled it. Not sure if anyone cares, but didn't know where else to report it.


un install pc meter and install HWinfo


----------



## an65001

I think I'm gonna have to replace my RAM, because this stick of RAM does not agree with overclocking. Can you suggest me a good 16 GB kit?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to replace my RAM, because this stick of RAM does not agree with overclocking. Can you suggest me a good 16 GB kit?


G.Skill TridentX 2400Mhz, had it recommended to me and it's great, so now i'm recommending it to you.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to replace my RAM, because this stick of RAM does not agree with overclocking. Can you suggest me a good 16 GB kit?


just about anything Gskill.. I don't recommend anything other then them for ram now.. they just work at the speed they are rated for..

if they don't they are covered by life time warranty


----------



## mus1mus

Kingstons HyperX Genesis seemed to work fine with these chips as well.

But agrees to the posters above. Go for G.Skills.


----------



## an65001

G.Skill then.


----------



## Deadboy90

So my cx750m crapped out. Just picked up a HX850. Would this be able to power my OCd 8320, and 2 OC'd 7950's if I picked up another one? I somehow doubt it...


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So my cx750m crapped out. Just picked up a HX850. Would this be able to power my OCd 8320, and 2 OC'd 7950's if I picked up another one? I somehow doubt it...


850W is more than ample for your setup! I'm not sure of that units OEM though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Since this is the only place I can find IBT AVX, I found a bug that doesn't seem to affect "regular" IBT. When running PC meter (a small program that monitors CPU/GPU temp for all CPU meter and GPU meter gadget). IBT crashes at the end of the run. says something about Linpack binaries stopped responding. It started after I install PC meter and stopped when I uninstalled it. Not sure if anyone cares, but didn't know where else to report it.
> 
> 
> 
> un install pc meter and install HWinfo
Click to expand...

This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So my cx750m crapped out. Just picked up a HX850. Would this be able to power my OCd 8320, and 2 OC'd 7950's if I picked up another one? I somehow doubt it...


Would be fine but depending on your gpu oc you would be at your max I would recommend a quality 1k w psu personally


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> This
> Would be fine but depending on your gpu oc you would be at your max I would recommend a quality 1k w psu personally


MM is right......i got a 7950 with 5ghz OC with evga G2 cant confirm xfire cus nowhere selling them in uk









AS MM said 1K psu minimum on Xfire

How ya doing MM?


----------



## Mega Man

Good just bought the beginning to my bad NAS server I decided to build. Also have#2 290x otw and about to order #3 and 4 everything will be waiting on my doorstep when I get back to the us. Think I will hold of on buying a block for the fourth till i see the komodo. I love my swiftech and may just sell the 2ek blocks and go with swiftech (3rd is oem and will keep it in the Bock if/when I sell it.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> MM is right......i got a 7950 with 5ghz OC with evga G2 cant confirm xfire cus nowhere selling them in uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS MM said 1K psu minimum on Xfire
> 
> How ya doing MM?


What? Is an oc'ed 7950 really going to pull over 250W?


----------



## Mega Man

300w actually. Easily. And yes with my 8350 I could easily trip ocp on my x750 when I only had 2x7970

Gerty this one is for you. I couldn't take a pic when it was at 300 but you get the idea. I just took this right now
.... it won't upload


----------



## Synister

Sorry 7950 or 7970? they don't have identical power draw!







(although some of the 7950's like my partner's are 7970 PCBs sold as 7950s)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Sorry 7950 or 7970? they don't have identical power draw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although some of the 7950's like my partner's are 7970 PCBs sold as 7950s)


theres around a 50watt difference at stock speed

shame i cant find identical cards on the site but u can add extra 50-100watt for overclocked GPU?

200 watt and 250watt at stock so yeah around 300watt+

Trusted site


----------



## Mega Man

Both can pull 300w when oced.

And bad server was supposed to be nas server


L


Had to use the desktop version of the web site


----------



## Synister

That site is 'trusted' in the sense that it just listed the manufacturers specs?









Again I fail to see a need to purchase a 1000 Watt PSU for a 7950 X-fire system.

Hexus reviewed a few 7950s (non-reference) and they seemed to sit between 200-215 Watts.

I'm pretty darn sure any quality 850 Watt PSU would power 2x 7950s and an overclocked FX-83XX. The FX-9590 drew 250 Watts peak under load(system power).

So even then you're looking @ 250 x 2 for the cards (a generous 25%) = 500 Watts for the GPUs and leave 350 Watts for the CPU and rest of system. But I doubt anyone would be sat pulling 500 Watt from their crossfire'ed cards alone! (looking at a review currently where 2x 7970s and a i7 3960X pegged at: 640 Watts Furmark - 490 Watts gaming!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both can pull 300w when oced.
> 
> And bad server was supposed to be nas server
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> Had to use the desktop version of the web site






Wow that's some of the fastest OCN browsing around


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> That site is 'trusted' in the sense that it just listed the manufacturers specs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I fail to see a need to purchase a 1000 Watt PSU for a 7950 X-fire system.
> 
> Hexus reviewed a few 7950s (non-reference) and they seemed to sit between 200-215 Watts.
> 
> I'm pretty darn sure any quality 850 Watt PSU would power 2x 7950s and an overclocked FX-83XX. The FX-9590 drew 250 Watts peak under load(system power).
> 
> So even then you're looking @ 250 x 2 for the cards (a generous 25%) = 500 Watts for the GPUs and leave 350 Watts for the CPU and rest of system. But I doubt anyone would be sat pulling 500 Watt from their crossfire'ed cards alone! (looking at a review currently where 2x 7970s and a i7 3960X pegged at: 640 Watts Furmark - 490 Watts gaming!)


I'd recommend 850w at least,


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both can pull 300w when oced.
> 
> And bad server was supposed to be nas server
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> Had to use the desktop version of the web site


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd recommend 850w at least,


Which rig is that Sarge?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Which rig is that Sarge?


My Sig Rig (FX Trooper)

5.1Ghz @ 1.69v and 1100/1400 with 1.3v (i think) on the cards

EDIT: also take away the efficiency rating as well which means it's 835w


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> That site is 'trusted' in the sense that it just listed the manufacturers specs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I fail to see a need to purchase a 1000 Watt PSU for a 7950 X-fire system.
> 
> Hexus reviewed a few 7950s (non-reference) and they seemed to sit between 200-215 Watts.
> 
> I'm pretty darn sure any quality 850 Watt PSU would power 2x 7950s and an overclocked FX-83XX. The FX-9590 drew 250 Watts peak under load(system power).
> 
> So even then you're looking @ 250 x 2 for the cards (a generous 25%) = 500 Watts for the GPUs and leave 350 Watts for the CPU and rest of system. But I doubt anyone would be sat pulling 500 Watt from their crossfire'ed cards alone! (looking at a review currently where 2x 7970s and a i7 3960X pegged at: 640 Watts Furmark - 490 Watts gaming!


Will just add a few on the example you have given,

If a 7950 pulls 215W, over clocking it to a mere 15% would also ramp up its power draw by 15% without overvolting it. Add in another 15% overvolt, your power draw will ramp up to roughly 33%.. That will relate to 286 watts a card. And mind you, a 15% OC and OV on the card is very conservative.

With that aside, you won't be facing problems until you try to squeeze things out of your system on an 850W PSU.


----------



## Johan45

I'd recommend a 1K as well. I was getting shutdowns from 2xGTX580s and my 8350 @ 5.3 using a TX 750. I had just gotten the second card and it was fine Until I really pushed the CPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Been into this kind of discussion on another thread (not PSU thread) and another guy talked of this certain make of a PSU saying they could actually go overboard in terms of power delivery vs. Rated spec.

While it could be true, running a PSU out of it's rated spec is an idea I wouldn't think about nor recommend of. Even though, engineering thinking says it is possible and in fact practiced by manufacturers as a safeguard on their quality control (+-10% safety margin or margin of error), my practical mind still says, they wouldn't be sold as an 850W if they could work as a 1000W for no reason. It's just non sense on a business stand point.

Edit:

The discussion started when a guy was scrambling over his head why he cannot OC his 580 with a bios mod together with his stock i5 using a 350W!!! Platinum...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Been into this kind of discussion on another thread (not PSU thread) and another guy talked of this certain make of a PSU saying they could actually go overboard in terms of power delivery vs. Rated spec.
> 
> While it could be true, running a PSU out of it's rated spec is an idea I wouldn't think about nor recommend of. Even though, engineering thinking says it is possible and in fact practiced by manufacturers as a safeguard on their quality control (+-10% safety margin or margin of error), my practical mind still says, they wouldn't be sold as an 850W if they could work as a 1000W for no reason. It's just non sense on a business stand point.


Most can, Not a good idea of course but mine's rated to 1300w for short periods of time.

I just believe in a little bit of overkill for power supplys.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So my cx750m crapped out. Just picked up a HX850. Would this be able to power my OCd 8320, and 2 OC'd 7950's if I picked up another one? I somehow doubt it...


my x850 is powering my 8350, 780 ti + 580

so ya... should work


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Which rig is that Sarge?
> 
> 
> 
> My Sig Rig (FX Trooper)
> 
> 5.1Ghz @ 1.69v and 1100/1400 with 1.3v (i think) on the cards
> 
> EDIT: also take away the efficiency rating as well which means it's 835w
Click to expand...

I've managed to come within tickling distance of 700 watts on an FX - 9370 with a single 7970, both clocked up to the limit of their stability.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my x850 is powering my 8350, 780 ti + 580
> 
> so ya... should work


Should work on your part since your 780ti is not doing physics as it is done by your 580 and vice versa.

Honestly though, they would work even if you borderline them. Something will just have to compensate IMO. Could be your OC, could be longevity.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Should work on your part since your 780ti is not doing physics as it is done by your 580 and vice versa.
> 
> Honestly though, they would work even if you borderline them. Something will just have to compensate IMO. Could be your OC, could be longevity.


both cards are OC'd + the processor is a leaky pig..

i'm saying 850 works.. not ideal.. Id actually suggest 1.2k or greater.. once you get the second card in there the third isn't far behind me thinks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've managed to come within tickling distance of 700 watts on an FX - 9370 with a single 7970, both clocked up to the limit of their stability.


I'd believe that, what clock and voltage where you running on the 9370?

I'm tempted to grab one even just for the fact it's better binned for lower voltage


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> both cards are OC'd + the processor is a leaky pig..
> 
> i'm saying 850 works.. not ideal.. Id actually suggest 1.2k or greater.. once you get the second card in there the third isn't far behind me thinks


Yup..

Using an 850 myself at the moment. Using just an 8320 at 4.8 and a 650 ti boost, my 12V rail goes down from 12.11 to 11.96 during stress testing. Not very well built I should say. But goes to show none the less.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've managed to come within tickling distance of 700 watts on an FX - 9370 with a single 7970, both clocked up to the limit of their stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd believe that, what clock and voltage where you running on the 9370?
> 
> I'm tempted to grab one even just for the fact it's better binned for lower voltage
Click to expand...

I was running a combination of prime 95 and Valley 5.2 ghz on the 9370 , 1.6V temps went banana's even with the 480mm loop sitting in 0 C air. I shut it down about as soon as it got started.
Boredom tends to be hard on my toys.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yup..
> 
> Using an 850 myself at the moment. Using just an 8320 at 4.8 and a 650 ti boost, my 12V rail goes down from 12.11 to 11.96 during stress testing. Not very well built I should say. But goes to show none the less.


my theory behind it is you need a good PSU to be using it that close to capacity.

I'm using a seasonic X-850 it is a proper power supply i've never seen the 12v rail under 12.04 its sits a little higher while idle. the Hx850 is a fairly comparable PSU

big main rail, same if not similar QA, the x-850 is likely better then the HX850 as the X 850 was rebranded as the AX850 before flextronics started their i series.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was running a combination of prime 95 and Valley 5.2 ghz on the 9370 , 1.6V temps went banana's even with the 480mm loop sitting in 0 C air. I shut it down about as soon as it got started.
> Boredom tends to be hard on my toys.


I've actually found that Valley + Prime draws roughly the same wattage as the Firestrike Extreme Combined test for me.

And yes, Boredom and Idle Hands......


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> That site is 'trusted' in the sense that it just listed the manufacturers specs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I fail to see a need to purchase a 1000 Watt PSU for a 7950 X-fire system.
> 
> Hexus reviewed a few 7950s (non-reference) and they seemed to sit between 200-215 Watts.
> 
> I'm pretty darn sure any quality 850 Watt PSU would power 2x 7950s and an overclocked FX-83XX. The FX-9590 drew 250 Watts peak under load(system power).
> 
> So even then you're looking @ 250 x 2 for the cards (a generous 25%) = 500 Watts for the GPUs and leave 350 Watts for the CPU and rest of system. But I doubt anyone would be sat pulling 500 Watt from their crossfire'ed cards alone! (looking at a review currently where 2x 7970s and a i7 3960X pegged at: 640 Watts Furmark - 490 Watts gaming!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both can pull 300w when oced.
> 
> And bad server was supposed to be nas server
> 
> 
> 
> as to the capacity generally voltage reg, and ripple suffer when you go over the rated specs but all psus have a built in head room for peak pulls
> 
> L
> 
> 
> Had to use the desktop version of the web site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's some of the fastest OCN browsing around
Click to expand...

how about my personal experience, up until recently when 280xs started using this new chip, 7950s were the exact same die, cut down.

the website i trust is this one ( OCN ) and if you dont believe me check the 79xx club here, more then enough proof.

as i said he CAN use a 850w, but he would be better suited to a 1k w psu. the 3930k sips power compared to an 83xx. oced is not stock. so please stop looking at stock values ~


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my theory behind it is you need a good PSU to be using it that close to capacity.


Couldn't agree more..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was running a combination of prime 95 and Valley 5.2 ghz on the 9370 , 1.6V temps went banana's even with the 480mm loop sitting in 0 C air. I shut it down about as soon as it got started.
> Boredom tends to be hard on my toys.
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually found that Valley + Prime draws roughly the same wattage as the Firestrike Extreme Combined test for me.
> 
> And yes, Boredom and Idle Hands......
Click to expand...

Interesting, I'll make sure to notice what the wattage readout on the UPS reads next time I run firestrike









As for the 9370, mine runs so darn hot that it's thermally limited , even with the 480mm radiator a good pump and a 380A cold plate. It just cant take the heat away fast enough, not sure if there are better cold plates out there , the 380 looks like a real heat killer to me. Anyone have any idea's on what might be better than the 380A ?
I gave that chip a half-hearted lap job and it still runs too darn hot when pushing 1.55 V + , I may give it another lapping to see if that helps.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, I'll make sure to notice what the wattage readout on the UPS reads next time I run firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 9370, mine runs so darn hot that it's thermally limited , even with the 480mm radiator a good pump and a 380A cold plate. It just cant take the heat away fast enough, not sure if there are better cold plates out there , the 380 looks like a real heat killer to me. Anyone have any idea's on what might be better than the 380A ?
> I gave that chip a half-hearted lap job and it still runs too darn hot when pushing 1.55 V + , I may give it another lapping to see if that helps.


I don't know csorkinman I use the 380 and love it. It's a good chunk of copper with a nice solid backplate. How hard do you tighten it down and TIM are you using.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, I'll make sure to notice what the wattage readout on the UPS reads next time I run firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 9370, mine runs so darn hot that it's thermally limited , even with the 480mm radiator a good pump and a 380A cold plate. It just cant take the heat away fast enough, not sure if there are better cold plates out there , the 380 looks like a real heat killer to me. Anyone have any idea's on what might be better than the 380A ?
> I gave that chip a half-hearted lap job and it still runs too darn hot when pushing 1.55 V + , I may give it another lapping to see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know csorkinman I use the 380 and love it. It's a good chunk of copper with a nice solid backplate. How hard do you tighten it down and TIM are you using.
Click to expand...

I've tried AS5 and a Coolermaster ceramic paste, the AS5 seems to do a better job tbh.
I generally tighten the nuts so they are flush with the end of the cold plate retention screws. What do you recommend?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've tried AS5 and a Coolermaster ceramic paste, the AS5 seems to do a better job tbh.
> I generally tighten the nuts so they are flush with the end of the cold plate retention screws. What do you recommend?


The 380 is best i used, only tried the xspc raystorm kit before it

mines as tight as a nun's.....*cough*


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've tried AS5 and a Coolermaster ceramic paste, the AS5 seems to do a better job tbh.
> I generally tighten the nuts so they are flush with the end of the cold plate retention screws. What do you recommend?


As for TIM been using Phobya HEGrease extreme. Very good performance , reasonable price and easy cleanup which is important since I change frequently http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13343/thr-109/Phobya_HeGrease_Extreme_Thermal_Paste_-_35g.html I have a bunch of AS5 at home but only use it on builds for others that I know are going to stay together for a while.

That sounds about the same as me for tightness, I stop when the threads start to show in that indented part of the nut. It is tight though. I also use a 700 GPH pump


----------



## Deadboy90

Dat gold rating...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Moving abroad soon (work related), will make a new system from scratch (FX again). Is there someone with hands on experience with 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 and 4.7Ghz+ o/c?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Dat gold rating...


you know there is only a few % of efficiency difference between 80 bronze and 80 gold.

also it is only efficiency from the wall to the psu.. not the psu to the components

likely to still draw over 1kw from the wall regardless.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Moving abroad soon (work related), will make a new system from scratch (FX again). Is there someone with hands on experience with 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 and 4.7Ghz+ o/c?


Here's a short thread with an 8150 at 4.6 on the rev. 3 http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=741239

EDIT I didn't typr that right it was a REV4 I know the UD# rev 3's had some issues.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Moving abroad soon (work related), will make a new system from scratch (FX again). Is there someone with hands on experience with 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 and 4.7Ghz+ o/c?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a short thread with an 8150 at 4.6 on the rev. 3 http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=741239
Click to expand...

Bulldozer pulls way more power, and Rev 3 and 4 are different. Not a single part of that has to do with what he asked.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty sure it's 2200 for NB and 2400 for HT.


Thanks, set it to 2400 and so far so good. Might as well squeeze the most out of it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Thanks, set it to 2400 and so far so good. Might as well squeeze the most out of it.


depending on the board 2500-2700 nb is about the limit. that most chips can do.. easily anyway


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> both cards are OC'd + the processor is a leaky pig..
> 
> i'm saying 850 works.. not ideal.. Id actually suggest 1.2k or greater.. once you get the second card in there the third isn't far behind me thinks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you know there is only a few % of efficiency difference between 80 bronze and 80 gold.
> 
> also it is only efficiency from the wall to the psu.. not the psu to the components
> 
> likely to still draw over 1kw from the wall regardless.


Oh Jesus... OK this thing is shutting down on me. Im running just Heaven benchmark and 3 minutes later boom, shutdown. *facepalm* it even does it on stock clocks, it just takes a bit longer.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh Jesus... OK this thing is shutting down on me. Im running just Heaven benchmark and 3 minutes later boom, shutdown. *facepalm* it even does it on stock clocks, it just takes a bit longer.


how do your VRM's feel when you shut down?

if they are only warm, RMA the PSU, IF they are hot to the touch you've found your problem.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how do your VRM's feel when you shut down?
> 
> if they are only warm, RMA the PSU, IF they are hot to the touch you've found your problem.


the VRMs on the motherboard?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Moving abroad soon (work related), will make a new system from scratch (FX again). Is there someone with hands on experience with 990FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 and 4.7Ghz+ o/c?


If 4.7GHz is the ultimate target, pretty sure the rev 4 can cope. Just put a fan on the VRMs..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/9660#post_22141112 is a better place to start.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you know there is only a few % of efficiency difference between 80 bronze and 80 gold.
> 
> also it is only efficiency from the wall to the psu.. not the psu to the components
> 
> likely to still draw over 1kw from the wall regardless.


>80% for the bronze, >90% for the Gold.

Also, it can pull off more than 1000W if it can deliver more than 850W.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bulldozer pulls way more power, and Rev 3 and 4 are different. Not a single part of that has to do with what he asked.


Agreed. Though, a lot of people still complain about both boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how do your VRM's feel when you shut down?
> 
> if they are only warm, RMA the PSU, IF they are hot to the touch you've found your problem.


I should just add, Monitor your temps. 60 degrees could already be a pain to the touch. Also VRM heatsinks will somewhat be cooler than the actual VRM temps. The backside of the VRMs will be more appropriate to if all you can do is gauge the temps by touch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh Jesus... OK this thing is shutting down on me. Im running just Heaven benchmark and 3 minutes later boom, shutdown. *facepalm* it even does it on stock clocks, it just takes a bit longer.


Could also be other things. Board, memory, CPU heat.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If 4.7GHz is the ultimate target, pretty sure the rev 4 can cope. Just put a fan on the VRMs..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/9660#post_22141112 is a better place to start.
> >80% for the bronze, >90% for the Gold.
> 
> Also, it can pull off more than 1000W if it can deliver more than 850W.
> Agreed. Though, a lot of people still complain about both boards.
> I should just add, Monitor your temps. 60 degrees could already be a pain to the touch. Also VRM heatsinks will somewhat be cooler than the actual VRM temps. The backside of the VRMs will be more appropriate to if all you can do is gauge the temps by touch.
> Could also be other things. Board, memory, CPU heat.


I am monitoring my temps when it happens. I'm just running a GPU stress so CPU is idle. Temps are around 30c. GPU temps are at about 70c.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I am monitoring my temps when it happens. I'm just running a GPU stress so CPU is idle. Temps are around 30c. GPU temps are at about 70c.


Is the issue repetitive? Does the psu heat up?

It could very well be your PSU..
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123484
That is for the RM. But might as well be applicable to yours..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is the issue repetitive? Does the psu heat up?
> 
> It could very well be your PSU..
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123484
> That is for the RM. But might as well be applicable to yours..


It happened 3 times before I left for work. I'm not sure if the PSU is getting hot. Come to think of it I saw a review where a guy said his fan wasn't kicking on. I'll investigate that when I get home.


----------



## Noviets

In terms of pure performance, I'm looking at my next step in terms of gaming.

What would net me a greater result, getting a custom watercooling loop (I've already bought the fans to replace all the ones I have in the case, currently using a Water 2.0 Pro closed loop which is a 120mm rad in push pull)

My 7970 is OC'd to 1080/1400 (for some reason I get artifacts when OCing the memory (Hynix).

I'm having a hard time running my memory at the rated speeds+timings also, So right now it's only at [email protected] instead of 2133 @ 9-11-10 26-T1 (4GB sticks 4 Dimms, 16GB).

I was thinking the 8350 is holding me back, so I was looking at going custom liquid and trying for the 5.3 OC, But wondering if the 9370 would be a good idea or not, perhaps after If I were to go with custom? The custom loop will cost me the same as getting a 290X, which will likely give me a buttload more fps, atleast in modern games, right? Surely the 8350 @ 5Ghz isnt holding me back that much, or is it?

I can get a Gigabyte OC'd or a Reference 290x for $669 each. If I were to go with water, I would get the ref and block it, are the 290x's worth getting "now" or are there newer cards coming this year, that don't require a block?

Where should I go from here?

Custom Loop, then 9370, then 290X? Or just get the 290x now and deal with the sound? Whens the new cpu chips coming out? What happened to Steamroller? Is going Intel the only option for top of the line cards now?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, I'm looking at my next step in terms of gaming.
> 
> What would net me a greater result, getting a custom watercooling loop (I've already bought the fans to replace all the ones I have in the case, currently using a Water 2.0 Pro closed loop which is a 120mm rad in push pull)
> 
> My 7970 is OC'd to 1080/1400 (for some reason I get artifacts when OCing the memory (Hynix).
> 
> I'm having a hard time running my memory at the rated speeds+timings also, So right now it's only at [email protected] instead of 2133 @ 9-11-10 26-T1 (4GB sticks 4 Dimms, 16GB).
> 
> I was thinking the 8350 is holding me back, so I was looking at going custom liquid and trying for the 5.3 OC, But wondering if the 9370 would be a good idea or not, perhaps after If I were to go with custom? The custom loop will cost me the same as getting a 290X, which will likely give me a buttload more fps, atleast in modern games, right? Surely the 8350 @ 5Ghz isnt holding me back that much, or is it?
> 
> I can get a Gigabyte OC'd or a Reference 290x for $669 each. If I were to go with water, I would get the ref and block it, are the 290x's worth getting "now" or are there newer cards coming this year, that don't require a block?
> 
> Where should I go from here?
> 
> Custom Loop, then 9370, then 290X? Or just get the 290x now and deal with the sound? Whens the new cpu chips coming out? What happened to Steamroller? Is going Intel the only option for top of the line cards now?


The 8350 and Saberkitty are only rated up to 1866Mhz ram so anything over that is dependent on CPU and Board luck really.

i'd suggest a R9 290 over the 290x for price/performance and nearly all the 290/x's available now can be blocked (Ref or Non-Ref)

and 5.3Ghz for 24/7 use is quite rare from what i've seen, most hit 5.0 and then come to a volt wall.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, I'm looking at my next step in terms of gaming.
> 
> What would net me a greater result, getting a custom watercooling loop (I've already bought the fans to replace all the ones I have in the case, currently using a Water 2.0 Pro closed loop which is a 120mm rad in push pull)
> 
> My 7970 is OC'd to 1080/1400 (for some reason I get artifacts when OCing the memory (Hynix).
> 
> I'm having a hard time running my memory at the rated speeds+timings also, So right now it's only at [email protected] instead of 2133 @ 9-11-10 26-T1 (4GB sticks 4 Dimms, 16GB).
> 
> I was thinking the 8350 is holding me back, so I was looking at going custom liquid and trying for the 5.3 OC, But wondering if the 9370 would be a good idea or not, perhaps after If I were to go with custom? The custom loop will cost me the same as getting a 290X, which will likely give me a buttload more fps, atleast in modern games, right? Surely the 8350 @ 5Ghz isnt holding me back that much, or is it?
> 
> I can get a Gigabyte OC'd or a Reference 290x for $669 each. If I were to go with water, I would get the ref and block it, are the 290x's worth getting "now" or are there newer cards coming this year, that don't require a block?
> 
> Where should I go from here?
> 
> Custom Loop, then 9370, then 290X? Or just get the 290x now and deal with the sound? Whens the new cpu chips coming out? What happened to Steamroller? Is going Intel the only option for top of the line cards now?


1. If possible a custom loop is the way to go to get maximum OC's
2. If you are getting artifacts then boost your memory voltage in Afterburner.
3. 8350 @ 5ghz won't hold anything back until you start going for triple card configs.
4. If you already have an [email protected] 5.0 there's no point in getting a 9370, it would be a waste.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, I'm looking at my next step in terms of gaming.
> 
> What would net me a greater result, getting a custom watercooling loop (I've already bought the fans to replace all the ones I have in the case, currently using a Water 2.0 Pro closed loop which is a 120mm rad in push pull)
> 
> My 7970 is OC'd to 1080/1400 (for some reason I get artifacts when OCing the memory (Hynix).
> 
> I'm having a hard time running my memory at the rated speeds+timings also, So right now it's only at [email protected] instead of 2133 @ 9-11-10 26-T1 (4GB sticks 4 Dimms, 16GB).
> 
> I was thinking the 8350 is holding me back, so I was looking at going custom liquid and trying for the 5.3 OC, But wondering if the 9370 would be a good idea or not, perhaps after If I were to go with custom? The custom loop will cost me the same as getting a 290X, which will likely give me a buttload more fps, atleast in modern games, right? Surely the 8350 @ 5Ghz isnt holding me back that much, or is it?
> 
> I can get a Gigabyte OC'd or a Reference 290x for $669 each. If I were to go with water, I would get the ref and block it, are the 290x's worth getting "now" or are there newer cards coming this year, that don't require a block?
> 
> Where should I go from here?
> 
> Custom Loop, then 9370, then 290X? Or just get the 290x now and deal with the sound? Whens the new cpu chips coming out? What happened to Steamroller? Is going Intel the only option for top of the line cards now?


Should also add you can get a Gigabyte R9 290 from PCCG for $450 right now.

No block required and will be an upgrade from the 7970 (had one before i got my 290's)


----------



## an65001

I'm not sure why my FX-8320 at stock loses to another one at stock in the Prime benchmark...



But, mine slightly beats his in Integer and FPU



His wins again in physics..



This is a bit strange. Once again, both are at stock, and have the same GPU (R7 260X), the memory speed is the same (but he has 20GB in comparison to my 8GB, could that be the problem?), and HDD is a bit faster on his.


----------



## Kuivamaa

If your clocks are identical, the other FX 8320 system is probably running fewer processes, wasting fewer CPU cycles and scoring higher. Also undervolting sometimes reduces bench scores by tiny fractions.Different OS, RAM timings etc can play a part here too.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I'm not sure why my FX-8320 at stock loses to another one at stock in the Prime benchmark...
> 
> 
> 
> But, mine slightly beats his in Integer and FPU
> 
> 
> 
> His wins again in physics..
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit strange. Once again, both are at stock, and have the same GPU (R7 260X), the memory speed is the same (but he has 20GB in comparison to my 8GB, could that be the problem?), and HDD is a bit faster on his.


You could run the same bench over and over and get different results each time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, I'm looking at my next step in terms of gaming.
> 
> What would net me a greater result, getting a custom watercooling loop (I've already bought the fans to replace all the ones I have in the case, currently using a Water 2.0 Pro closed loop which is a 120mm rad in push pull)
> 
> My 7970 is OC'd to 1080/1400 (for some reason I get artifacts when OCing the memory (Hynix).
> 
> I'm having a hard time running my memory at the rated speeds+timings also, So right now it's only at [email protected] instead of 2133 @ 9-11-10 26-T1 (4GB sticks 4 Dimms, 16GB).
> 
> I was thinking the 8350 is holding me back, so I was looking at going custom liquid and trying for the 5.3 OC, But wondering if the 9370 would be a good idea or not, perhaps after If I were to go with custom? The custom loop will cost me the same as getting a 290X, which will likely give me a buttload more fps, atleast in modern games, right? Surely the 8350 @ 5Ghz isnt holding me back that much, or is it?
> 
> I can get a Gigabyte OC'd or a Reference 290x for $669 each. If I were to go with water, I would get the ref and block it, are the 290x's worth getting "now" or are there newer cards coming this year, that don't require a block?
> 
> Where should I go from here?
> 
> Custom Loop, then 9370, then 290X? Or just get the 290x now and deal with the sound? Whens the new cpu chips coming out? What happened to Steamroller? Is going Intel the only option for top of the line cards now?


I'd say get the graphics card, the 9370 I have will run 5.3 + but it and the board run so hot while doing so that it is borderling impractical . Also , the 300 mhz gain over a 5 ghz 8350 really won't be that noticable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say get the graphics card, the 9370 I have will run 5.3 + but it and the board run so hot while doing so that it is borderling impractical . Also , the 300 mhz gain over a 5 ghz 8350 really won't be that noticable.


Yep what he says.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bulldozer pulls way more power, and Rev 3 and 4 are different. Not a single part of that has to do with what he asked.


That was my bad it was an 8150 on a REV4 UD3, The poster was comparing it to his CHV and CHV_z


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say get the graphics card, the 9370 I have will run 5.3 + but it and the board run so hot while doing so that it is borderling impractical . Also , the 300 mhz gain over a 5 ghz 8350 really won't be that noticable.


As it stands now, I'm getting max of 77% GPU usage in BF3, 35% in D3, 82% in ESO, 78% in Neverwinter, etc.

So I feel like having a better card isn't going to net me higher frames, Perhaps being able to put all the graphics on Max and maintain the same FPS. In the words of Oliver Twist. I want some more... FPS lol.

I think I need to get a different chip, I've had this thing at 78C before, hits 70C playing BF3. I've always wanted to go full custom watercooling, and I would only ever need to buy a new cpu block if I decided to go Intel in the future.. I just cant see myself spending thousands on a CPU for little gain..

I purchased all my fans (got 12 120mm Noiseblocker Eloops 2400rpm fans from PPC's), because I know that I will use the fans no matter what I choose to do. The current fans I have now came stock with the 750D and they have horrible vibration that's actually very annoying, I had to put the case on the floor as I could feel it in my hands lol.


----------



## Johan45

I'm not familiar with the games themselves but if they use 4 threads or less, just disable half the CPU for gaming and bump up the speed. I have done this in the past and gained 400MHZ. The move from an 8350 to the 9370 for gaming, like cssorkinman said is a waste. If you already have a 5.0 CPU you're not going to gain much from a 9370 unless you get lucky and find the "golden" CPU that rune 5.4 24/7 with less than 1.6v.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say get the graphics card, the 9370 I have will run 5.3 + but it and the board run so hot while doing so that it is borderling impractical . Also , the 300 mhz gain over a 5 ghz 8350 really won't be that noticable.
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands now, I'm getting max of 77% GPU usage in BF3, 35% in D3, 82% in ESO, 78% in Neverwinter, etc.
> 
> So I feel like having a better card isn't going to net me higher frames, Perhaps being able to put all the graphics on Max and maintain the same FPS. In the words of Oliver Twist. I want some more... FPS lol.
> 
> I think I need to get a different chip, I've had this thing at 78C before, hits 70C playing BF3. I've always wanted to go full custom watercooling, and I would only ever need to buy a new cpu block if I decided to go Intel in the future.. I just cant see myself spending thousands on a CPU for little gain..
> 
> I purchased all my fans (got 12 120mm Noiseblocker Eloops 2400rpm fans from PPC's), because I know that I will use the fans no matter what I choose to do. The current fans I have now came stock with the 750D and they have horrible vibration that's actually very annoying, I had to put the case on the floor as I could feel it in my hands lol.
Click to expand...

My undies kinda get all up in a bunch when people start talking about cpu bottlenecking graphics cards and cite gpu usage that is under 100%. There are so many things going on that can keep the gpu from hitting 100% usage and people so often want to blame the cpu.

I was running BF4 single player last night , ultra settings 4xmsaa etc. 1920x1200, 8350 @ 4.7 ghz 7970 at stock. Windowed mode was giving me about 60 % gpu usage with fps averaging around 40, switched to full screen and gpu usage went to 99% and stayed there giving an average of 58fps as measured by fraps. Cpu usage was around 60% or so. In multiplayer bf4 , the only time gpu usage hits 100% is if I start to wander out of bounds and it does the blurr and shake thing. Did the gpu usage at 60% mean I had a cpu bottleneck? Did the cpu usage of 60% mean I need more G power??? It's just not that simple in my opinion.

As for the temps, your's runs a little warmer than my 8350 on the same cooling, but if my 9370 is a good representative sample, you might be worse off with it.

EDIT: sorry I thought you had the TT extreme water cooling 2.0. So your chip probably isn't much different than my 8350. If you upgrade your cooling, I'd go with a custom loop.


----------



## DJLRADEON

hello,i'm a new member in overclock.net, and i'm having difficult to overclock my fx 8320 cpu,so i give you my config:
case: cooler master storm trooper
cpu: fx 8320
cpu cooler cooler master z600 with 2 fan 12 cm
mobo:msi 990 fxa gd80 rev2 with 13.5 bios
ram: kingston hyper x 2*4 go 1866 mhz 1.65v xmp profile
graphique: sapphire r9 290 tri-x
ssd: samsung 840 pro 128 go
hdd: samsung 1to 5400 rpm
psu: cooler master m2 1000 watt silentpro
my problem when i use standard mode in bios to overclock and change voltage valu example to 1.34 i see 1.28 in hwinfo or occt montoring but if i select oc mode in bios it oc automaticly and give me false frequency wich give me always error when testing stability, because it overclock olso ram to 2005 mhz wich it is 1866 mhz normaly,thanks to help me and excuse me for bad english.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> hello,i'm a new member in overclock.net, and i'm having difficult to overclock my fx 8320 cpu,so i give you my config:
> case: cooler master storm trooper
> cpu: fx 8320
> cpu cooler cooler master z600 with 2 fan 12 cm
> mobo:msi 990 fxa gd80 rev2 with 13.5 bios
> ram: kingston hyper x 2*4 go 1866 mhz 1.65v xmp profile
> graphique: sapphire r9 290 tri-x
> ssd: samsung 840 pro 128 go
> hdd: samsung 1to 5400 rpm
> psu: cooler master m2 1000 watt silentpro
> my problem when i use standard mode in bios to overclock and change voltage valu example to 1.34 i see 1.28 in hwinfo or occt montoring but if i select oc mode in bios it oc automaticly and give me false frequency wich give me always error when testing stability, because it overclock olso ram to 2005 mhz wich it is 1866 mhz normaly,thanks to help me and excuse me for bad english.


Cssorkinman milkit and me have those boards 990fxa-gd80. We can help, well I can much later. For now DONT USE OCGENIE. IT SUCKS.


----------



## cpmee

Welcome,

You really dont want to use preset values in bios. Some overclocking guides here that will help a lot:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/0_20

and here

http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> hello,i'm a new member in overclock.net, and i'm having difficult to overclock my fx 8320 cpu,so i give you my config:
> case: cooler master storm trooper
> cpu: fx 8320
> cpu cooler cooler master z600 with 2 fan 12 cm
> mobo:msi 990 fxa gd80 rev2 with 13.5 bios
> ram: kingston hyper x 2*4 go 1866 mhz 1.65v xmp profile
> graphique: sapphire r9 290 tri-x
> ssd: samsung 840 pro 128 go
> hdd: samsung 1to 5400 rpm
> psu: cooler master m2 1000 watt silentpro
> my problem when i use standard mode in bios to overclock and change voltage valu example to 1.34 i see 1.28 in hwinfo or occt montoring but if i select oc mode in bios it oc automaticly and give me false frequency wich give me always error when testing stability, because it overclock olso ram to 2005 mhz wich it is 1866 mhz normaly,thanks to help me and excuse me for bad english.


The voltage readings are because of Vdroop , which is normal for a motherboard without LLC. All you have to do is gain an understanding of how much droop you will have at a given speed/load.
In the case of the GD-80's I have messed with, the maximum Vdroop is about .08 V. For example, if you set the voltage at 1.4 to the cpu, it will likely run 1.32V at load on all 8 cores. This should be good enough for prime at 4 ghz depending on the chip.
If your chip stays cool, it's ok to add more voltage, just make sure you have good airflow over the VRM's and socket area.

As for the automatic OC features, I wouldn't use them at all.

I like to use control center for overclocking, it's fast , simple and has given me good results. I like the version that ends with "56" best, don't update to the newest one

Take a look at the links in my sig, the GD80 is a good overclocker , once you understand how best to use it







.

Voltage doesn't seem to hurt these chips if you can keep them cool. I'm not familiar with your cooler but 4.4ghz at a setting of 1.5 volts should be very realistic ( 1.42 V at load).


----------



## DJLRADEON

thanks


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> As it stands now, I'm getting max of 77% GPU usage in BF3, 35% in D3, 82% in ESO, 78% in Neverwinter, etc.
> 
> So I feel like having a better card isn't going to net me higher frames, Perhaps being able to put all the graphics on Max and maintain the same FPS. In the words of Oliver Twist. I want some more... FPS lol.


At BF3, what CPU clocks and what settings are you running? At full ultra even a stock 8350 should be able to hold 90% gpu usage and 60+ fps full time in that game.




1Ghz 7950 pegged at 99% on a 64p server and in a CPU heavy map (epicentre),

D3 is horribly coded ,with 4 players at certain parts of the game even overclocked i5s get terribad GPU usage. No idea about neverwinter and ESO but MMOs are notorious for low GPU usage with lots of players around.


----------



## DJLRADEON

so wher i can find vdroop in bios?


----------



## DJLRADEON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The voltage readings are because of Vdroop , which is normal for a motherboard without LLC. All you have to do is gain an understanding of how much droop you will have at a given speed/load.
> In the case of the GD-80's I have messed with, the maximum Vdroop is about .08 V. For example, if you set the voltage at 1.4 to the cpu, it will likely run 1.32V at load on all 8 cores. This should be good enough for prime at 4 ghz depending on the chip.
> If your chip stays cool, it's ok to add more voltage, just make sure you have good airflow over the VRM's and socket area.
> 
> As for the automatic OC features, I wouldn't use them at all.
> 
> I like to use control center for overclocking, it's fast , simple and has given me good results. I like the version that ends with "56" best, don't update to the newest one
> 
> Take a look at the links in my sig, the GD80 is a good overclocker , once you understand how best to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Voltage doesn't seem to hurt these chips if you can keep them cool. I'm not familiar with your cooler but 4.4ghz at a setting of 1.5 volts should be very realistic ( 1.42 V at load).


so wher i can find vdroop in bios?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> As it stands now, I'm getting max of 77% GPU usage in BF3, 35% in D3, 82% in ESO, 78% in Neverwinter, etc.
> 
> So I feel like having a better card isn't going to net me higher frames, Perhaps being able to put all the graphics on Max and maintain the same FPS. In the words of Oliver Twist. I want some more... FPS lol.
> 
> I think I need to get a different chip, I've had this thing at 78C before, hits 70C playing BF3. I've always wanted to go full custom watercooling, and I would only ever need to buy a new cpu block if I decided to go Intel in the future.. I just cant see myself spending thousands on a CPU for little gain..
> 
> I purchased all my fans (got 12 120mm Noiseblocker Eloops 2400rpm fans from PPC's), because I know that I will use the fans no matter what I choose to do. The current fans I have now came stock with the 750D and they have horrible vibration that's actually very annoying, I had to put the case on the floor as I could feel it in my hands lol.


Something is unstable or your 8350 has a low clock speed, even running one 290 i hit 100% usage in BF3, BF4, Crysis 3 and the like, Don't have D3 and no way im paying for ESO but a 7970 should be pegged at 99% usage in fullscreen mode.

What clocks are you running at what Voltage?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/9660#post_22141112 is a better place to start.
> >80% for the bronze, >90% for the Gold.
> 
> .


no clue where your getting this from..

80bronze is 82-83% efficent..

80gold is 86-88% efficent...

you don't break 90% unless you get to platinum









P.S. there is only one asus amd board with VRM sensors.. and he doesn't have it.. need to do it the old fashion way..


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Something is unstable or your 8350 has a low clock speed, even running one 290 i hit 100% usage in BF3, BF4, Crysis 3 and the like, Don't have D3 and no way im paying for ESO but a 7970 should be pegged at 99% usage in fullscreen mode.
> 
> What clocks are you running at what Voltage?


I had it at 5.0 (25 multi at 1.475vCore) I could run everything I threw at it, but it only lasted about 8-15 mins on OCCT, never had any problems playing the games, and I got more fps than anything lower, even 4.8,4.6 at the same volts. I used 3DMark Vantage and PCMark to test physics scores, which reflected higher results.

I knew about 1866 memory on the bulldozers being the highest supported, but I figured you could still use the higher speed profiles supported by the MB/Memory and be alright, turns out I was totally wrong on that one lol.

CPU runs at 1.32v with everything on auto and turbo off, @4ghz.

Right now it's at 4.8Ghz @ 1.44vCore with High LLC (130% Phase). Only thing that seems to stop me atm is the temps. I almost shat myself when I noticed what they were. Keep in mind the highest vCore this thing hit was 1.464 @ 5ghz, when I ran the windows performance index program, (wanted to see if I could get 7.9 as CPU is the only thing that's not, it's 7.8) during the CPU text, the cores hit a massive 78C. So I backed it down to 4.8.

Would you be in agreement that watercooling would help my situation (at the moment) more so than a 290x would?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> so wher i can find vdroop in bios?


it isn't a selection but a result of physics. You have to account for vdroop on these boards by using highr voltage. Say for 4.0ghz you need 1.34v. Then you have to set for 1.4ghz in bios to account for vdroop which then makes the real voltage 1.34v.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I had it at 5.0 (25 multi at 1.475vCore) I could run everything I threw at it, but it only lasted about 8-15 mins on OCCT, never had any problems playing the games, and I got more fps than anything lower, even 4.8,4.6 at the same volts. I used 3DMark Vantage and PCMark to test physics scores, which reflected higher results.
> 
> I knew about 1866 memory on the bulldozers being the highest supported, but I figured you could still use the higher speed profiles supported by the MB/Memory and be alright, turns out I was totally wrong on that one lol.
> 
> CPU runs at 1.32v with everything on auto and turbo off, @4ghz.
> 
> Right now it's at 4.8Ghz @ 1.44vCore with High LLC (130% Phase). Only thing that seems to stop me atm is the temps. I almost shat myself when I noticed what they were. Keep in mind the highest vCore this thing hit was 1.464 @ 5ghz, when I ran the windows performance index program, (wanted to see if I could get 7.9 as CPU is the only thing that's not, it's 7.8) during the CPU text, the cores hit a massive 78C. So I backed it down to 4.8.
> 
> Would you be in agreement that watercooling would help my situation (at the moment) more so than a 290x would?


If thats truly stable then you have a great chip indeed, Watercooling would help you most of all imo, you might be thermal throttling.

It takes me 1.53v to be stable at my 4.85Ghz settings, Might even look into Lapping it as well.

looks like you have a great LN2 chip, little volts but gets damn hot. So yes, anything you can do to bring those temps down is a must do, these chips are rated to 70c max btw so you need to do something.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> As it stands now, I'm getting max of 77% GPU usage in BF3, 35% in D3, 82% in ESO, 78% in Neverwinter, etc.
> 
> So I feel like having a better card isn't going to net me higher frames, Perhaps being able to put all the graphics on Max and maintain the same FPS. In the words of Oliver Twist. I want some more... FPS lol.
> 
> I think I need to get a different chip, I've had this thing at 78C before, hits 70C playing BF3. I've always wanted to go full custom watercooling, and I would only ever need to buy a new cpu block if I decided to go Intel in the future.. I just cant see myself spending thousands on a CPU for little gain..
> 
> I purchased all my fans (got 12 120mm Noiseblocker Eloops 2400rpm fans from PPC's), because I know that I will use the fans no matter what I choose to do. The current fans I have now came stock with the 750D and they have horrible vibration that's actually very annoying, I had to put the case on the floor as I could feel it in my hands lol.


something isn't right if you are only hitting 35% use in diablo, are you using Vsync + frame limiting? (worse thing blizzard did ever)

70%-99% gpu usage is what i get when i play d3 @ 1440p maxed out (reflections off as it only tanks frame rate) there are a few instances in act 3 that are bottle necking our CPUs that should drop the usage.,

is your OC stable? oh nvm... its not...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> something isn't right if you are only hitting 35% use in diablo, are you using Vsync + frame limiting? (worse thing blizzard did ever)
> 
> 70%-99% gpu usage is what i get when i play d3 @ 1440p maxed out (reflections off as it only tanks frame rate) there are a few instances in act 3 that are bottle necking our CPUs that should drop the usage.,
> 
> is your OC stable? oh nvm... its not...


He shouldn't be getting those sorts of temps at that low voltage though Schlamp, might not be truly stable but that still high temps for that voltage and cooling


----------



## Durquavian

He is straight up multi OC. That creates more heat than FSB in my experience. Seems over 20 multi temps go up more quickly.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He shouldn't be getting those sorts of temps at that low voltage though Schlamp, might not be truly stable but that still high temps for that voltage and cooling


I have a had time believing that cooler can handle that voltage.

this is a single thick 120 AIO that he is using.. not the extreme which is a 2x 120mm

IF he is even stable at those low volts it means his chip is low leak so it will be a stinking hot bugger making it even less likely that the cooler can handle it.

also room for bad mount errors..


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depending on the board 2500-2700 nb is about the limit. that most chips can do.. easily anyway


It's the Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 - Excellent oc board.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The 8350 and Saberkitty are only rated up to 1866Mhz ram so anything over that is dependent on CPU and Board luck really.
> 
> i'd suggest a R9 290 over the 290x for price/performance and nearly all the 290/x's available now can be blocked (Ref or Non-Ref)
> 
> and 5.3Ghz for 24/7 use is quite rare from what i've seen, most hit 5.0 and then come to a volt wall.


The reason I was looking at the 290X is because I wanted to get the TrueAudio features. How's the performance between the two? Is True Audio the main difference otherwise? There's a $240 difference between 290 and 290X here.

Edit: if the 290 isnt that bad performance wise, I might get two for crossfire


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> The reason I was looking at the 290X is because I wanted to get the TrueAudio features. How's the performance between the two? Is True Audio the main difference otherwise? There's a $240 difference between 290 and 290X here.


I'm in Aus as well









Yes the R9 290, R9 290x and the R7 260x (i think) all get true audio.

290x is faster but tbh if you are gaming at 1080p then it's about 3-4 fps difference, higher res bigger gap.

Bang for Buck then R9 290 all the way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I have a had time believing that cooler can handle that voltage.
> 
> this is a single thick 120 AIO that he is using.. not the extreme which is a 2x 120mm
> 
> IF he is even stable at those low volts it means his chip is low leak so it will be a stinking hot bugger making it even less likely that the cooler can handle it.
> 
> also room for bad mount errors..


Ah, i thought it was the double thick, thats my bad then....in that case the cooler still can't handle the volts and Custom loop is the best bet (when isn't it?







)


----------



## Deadboy90

So I figured out my HX850 problem. Turns out it was 2 fold, one of the power plugs it came with wasnt working right. Swapped it for the other and also tried having the fan on the PSU facing up and all my problems seem to be resolved. I ran 20 loops of Metro Last Light bench and it ran flawlessly.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> The reason I was looking at the 290X is because I wanted to get the TrueAudio features. How's the performance between the two? Is True Audio the main difference otherwise? There's a $240 difference between 290 and 290X here.
> 
> Edit: if the 290 isnt that bad performance wise, I might get two for crossfire


240 buck difference? 290 it is then.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 240 buck difference? 290 it is then.


depending on model.. say for example in canada, the 290x lightning goes for 820$ish while if you can find a tri-x 290 you are only paying 540$ish.. less if you look for reference 290s


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The voltage readings are because of Vdroop , which is normal for a motherboard without LLC. All you have to do is gain an understanding of how much droop you will have at a given speed/load.
> In the case of the GD-80's I have messed with, the maximum Vdroop is about .08 V. For example, if you set the voltage at 1.4 to the cpu, it will likely run 1.32V at load on all 8 cores. This should be good enough for prime at 4 ghz depending on the chip.
> If your chip stays cool, it's ok to add more voltage, just make sure you have good airflow over the VRM's and socket area.
> 
> As for the automatic OC features, I wouldn't use them at all.
> 
> I like to use control center for overclocking, it's fast , simple and has given me good results. I like the version that ends with "56" best, don't update to the newest one
> 
> Take a look at the links in my sig, the GD80 is a good overclocker , once you understand how best to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Voltage doesn't seem to hurt these chips if you can keep them cool. I'm not familiar with your cooler but 4.4ghz at a setting of 1.5 volts should be very realistic ( 1.42 V at load).
> 
> 
> 
> so wher i can find vdroop in bios?
Click to expand...

It isn't a setting in bios it's something that occurs naturally when a load is introduced. LLC compensates for this on some motherboards, but it's easy to do manually also if you understand how much it droops.

I'd go ahead and install Control center , it's on the MSI website under utilities for that board. http://us.msi.com/product/mb/990FXAGD80V2.html#/?div=Utility&os=Win8 32
I'd bump up the core voltage to 1.5V , set the multiplier for 22 and give it a whirl. Watch your temps, board and cpu wise, but I think you should be fine at those settings.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 240 buck difference? 290 it is then.


Yep, Cheapest R9 290 i can find is a Gigabyte Windforce $449

and cheapest R9 290x i can find is the Gigabyte Windforce OC $629

that's $180 saving atm and from my experience you need a 20-30Mhz clock over the 290x to achieve the same results (unless you are going max OC then it's more like 50Mhz)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 240 buck difference? 290 it is then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Cheapest R9 290 i can find is a Gigabyte Windforce $449
> 
> and cheapest R9 290x i can find is the Gigabyte Windforce OC $629
> 
> that's $180 saving atm and from my experience you need a 20-30Mhz clock over the 290x to achieve the same results (unless you are going max OC then it's more like 50Mhz)
Click to expand...

The Windforce models are absolutely beautiful for cooling by the way.

Like I told Bilko and Mega, I can drop my 290X to 900/1250 (-0.15v) at have a max temp of 63C at 44% fan speed, or OC to 1123/1550 on stock volts 0% power limit and still only hit 75C at 60% fan speed. The 290 with fewer cores should do even better.

(Gigabyte earned my fanboy status, I have no regrets)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The Windforce models are absolutely beautiful for cooling by the way.
> 
> Like I told Bilko and Mega, I can drop my 290X to 900/1250 (-0.15v) at have a max temp of 63C at 44% fan speed, or OC to 1123/1550 on stock volts 0% power limit and still only hit 75C at 60% fan speed. The 290 with fewer cores should do even better.
> 
> (Gigabyte earned my fanboy status, I have no regrets)


they are great coolers, no doubt there, my 7970 never went over 70c on a very hot day.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> they are great coolers, no doubt there, my 7970 never went over 70c on a very hot day.


i got a great 7950 card, ive never seen it hit 65C, even on kombuster...

anyone know a great stress test to really make it hot?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got a great 7950 card, ive never seen it hit 65C, even on kombuster...
> 
> anyone know a great stress test to really make it hot?


Furmark. Fosho


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got a great 7950 card, ive never seen it hit 65C, even on kombuster...
> 
> anyone know a great stress test to really make it hot?


Furmark....but i wouldn't, It's a stupid test.

Use Uniengine heaven, and let it loop for around 20mins, heats up my cards faster than anything else.


----------



## DJLRADEON

thanks for all i have set nb voltage at 1.24 and cpu voltage in bios at 1.4... and i have 1.35 at desktop wich work fine on 4.2 ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Furmark....but i wouldn't, It's a stupid test.
> 
> Use Uniengine heaven, and let it loop for around 20mins, heats up my cards faster than anything else.


Stock settings 925mhz mem 1250 i get 60C on ultra
small oc 1010mhz mem 1500 i get 63C ultra


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> thanks for all i have set nb voltage at 1.24 and cpu voltage in bios at 1.4... and i have 1.35 at desktop wich work fine on 4.2 ghz


Nice







, have fun with the new rig!


----------



## X-Alt

Furmark burns stuff up, even then my 7970 barely goes past 68C after a few minutes. Realistically, run Crysis 3 or BF4!


----------



## mjcaouette89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of pure performance, I'm looking at my next step in terms of gaming.
> 
> What would net me a greater result, getting a custom watercooling loop (I've already bought the fans to replace all the ones I have in the case, currently using a Water 2.0 Pro closed loop which is a 120mm rad in push pull)
> 
> My 7970 is OC'd to 1080/1400 (for some reason I get artifacts when OCing the memory (Hynix).
> 
> I'm having a hard time running my memory at the rated speeds+timings also, So right now it's only at [email protected] instead of 2133 @ 9-11-10 26-T1 (4GB sticks 4 Dimms, 16GB).
> 
> I was thinking the 8350 is holding me back, so I was looking at going custom liquid and trying for the 5.3 OC, But wondering if the 9370 would be a good idea or not, perhaps after If I were to go with custom? The custom loop will cost me the same as getting a 290X, which will likely give me a buttload more fps, atleast in modern games, right? Surely the 8350 @ 5Ghz isnt holding me back that much, or is it?
> 
> I can get a Gigabyte OC'd or a Reference 290x for $669 each. If I were to go with water, I would get the ref and block it, are the 290x's worth getting "now" or are there newer cards coming this year, that don't require a block?
> 
> 
> 
> Where should I go from here?
> 
> Custom Loop, then 9370, then 290X? Or just get the 290x now and deal with the sound? Whens the new cpu chips coming out? What happened to Steamroller? Is going Intel the only option for top of the line cards now?


Sorry I'm a bit late to reply to this but my vote would be custom loop since you already have a great hardware setup. Plus water cooling is an awesome and addicting hobby.

Oh and I'm don't remember who posted about needed to buy a new waterblock if you switched to Intel that isn't true for most cases, my xspc Raystorm block can with mounting for both AMD and Intel CPU's. Worst case is you would need to buy new mounting hardware which is fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Noviets

Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm going to go with the custom loop, then overclock the max out of the 8350, to see if I can get 100% GPU is most of my games. When that happens I'll likely get the reference 290 with a waterblock (as both together cost approx the same as a 290x).

Anyone know a site that has the 290 and 290x crossfire benchmarks, and possibly 290 crossfire vs 290x (stock and OC'd)?
Quote:


> Sorry I'm a bit late to reply to this but my vote would be custom loop since you already have a great hardware setup. Plus water cooling is an awesome and addicting hobby.
> 
> Oh and I'm don't remember who posted about needed to buy a new waterblock if you switched to Intel that isn't true for most cases, my xspc Raystorm block can with mounting for both AMD and Intel CPU's. Worst case is you would need to buy new mounting hardware which is fairly inexpensive.


I'm going with the Koolance 380A waterblock, so I would need to buy a different block anyway (The reason for my choice is out of the searches I did, it had the highest watt dissipation in the same loop comparied to alot of others).

I just need to figure out if the UT60 will fit top mounted, as people are having issues with the ATX 8 pin being in the way. If I can fit it in there, ill have a UT60-360mm and a UT60-240mm in the case, which "should" be enough for crossfire 290's but if not, I can always chuck another UT60-120mm at the back.

I currently have thge DC2Top edition of the 7970, great cooler, it's actually cooler than my CPU most times.

I think another reason for the high temps on the CPU is that I have the 120mm rad top mounted in pull (from outside, to inside the case) which I will be flipping the fans over (when my new ones get here) also putting them every where I can in the case.

I've already carted my watercooling parts, it was just a matter of trying to figure out which option was the best for me. As you guys said, (which I also agree with) my OC on my 8350 isn't stable, It might be in games because it's not stressed alot, but I think that its effecting my performance as to why my GPU has low usage.

I ran Diablo 3 again, and I do infact get high frames, I was in a single player game when I tested it earlier, sitting in town gives very low GPU Usage, like 28%-35%, running around killing stuff with players I see it often hitting 80%+. (Stays at 99% in the menu).

I have a bad habit of writing books on here, sorry guys. But I really do value your wisdom and experiences. Most of you guys are awake when I sleep, so I post everything I think of while typing to get a reply


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm going to go with the custom loop, then overclock the max out of the 8350, to see if I can get 100% GPU is most of my games. When that happens I'll likely get the reference 290 with a waterblock (as both together cost approx the same as a 290x).
> 
> Anyone know a site that has the 290 and 290x crossfire benchmarks, and possibly 290 crossfire vs 290x (stock and OC'd)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with the Koolance 380A waterblock, so I would need to buy a different block anyway (The reason for my choice is out of the searches I did, it had the highest watt dissipation in the same loop comparied to alot of others).
> 
> I just need to figure out if the UT60 will fit top mounted, as people are having issues with the ATX 8 pin being in the way. If I can fit it in there, ill have a UT60-360mm and a UT60-240mm in the case, which "should" be enough for crossfire 290's but if not, I can always chuck another UT60-120mm at the back.
> 
> I currently have thge DC2Top edition of the 7970, great cooler, it's actually cooler than my CPU most times.
> 
> I think another reason for the high temps on the CPU is that I have the 120mm rad top mounted in pull (from outside, to inside the case) which I will be flipping the fans over (when my new ones get here) also putting them every where I can in the case.
> 
> I've already carted my watercooling parts, it was just a matter of trying to figure out which option was the best for me. As you guys said, (which I also agree with) my OC on my 8350 isn't stable, It might be in games because it's not stressed alot, but I think that its effecting my performance as to why my GPU has low usage.
> 
> I ran Diablo 3 again, and I do infact get high frames, I was in a single player game when I tested it earlier, sitting in town gives very low GPU Usage, like 28%-35%, running around killing stuff with players I see it often hitting 80%+. (Stays at 99% in the menu).
> 
> I have a bad habit of writing books on here, sorry guys.
> 
> 
> But I really do value your wisdom and experiences. Most of you guys are awake when I sleep, so I post everything I think of while typing to get a reply


I'd be more than happy to run a few benches for you to see what you'd likely be looking at (290 CF is a far bit ahead of single card)
the R9 290 is essentially a HD 8950 in the old naming terms as where the 290x would be the 8970.

What games would you like to see? I don't have many RTS game though i will say but i have most that have built in benches.

As for the UT60, looking at it i'd say you be better off going for the UT45, a 360 + 240mm rad will keep an 8350 and CF 290's cool imo.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 240 buck difference? 290 it is then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Cheapest R9 290 i can find is a Gigabyte Windforce $449
> 
> and cheapest R9 290x i can find is the Gigabyte Windforce OC $629
> 
> that's $180 saving atm and from my experience you need a 20-30Mhz clock over the 290x to achieve the same results (unless you are going max OC then it's more like 50Mhz)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Windforce models are absolutely beautiful for cooling by the way.
> 
> Like I told Bilko and Mega, I can drop my 290X to 900/1250 (-0.15v) at have a max temp of 63C at 44% fan speed, or OC to 1123/1550 on stock volts 0% power limit and still only hit 75C at 60% fan speed. The 290 with fewer cores should do even better.
> 
> (Gigabyte earned my fanboy status, I have no regrets)
Click to expand...

But the Giga's can't over-volt as far as I know? Or can you get around that?


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd be more than happy to run a few benches for you to see what you'd likely be looking at (290 CF is a far bit ahead of single card)
> the R9 290 is essentially a HD 8950 in the old naming terms as where the 290x would be the 8970.
> 
> What games would you like to see? I don't have many RTS game though i will say but i have most that have built in benches.
> 
> As for the UT60, looking at it i'd say you be better off going for the UT45, a 360 + 240mm rad will keep an 8350 and CF 290's cool imo.


The problem with the rad space that I have is the the 360 rad will only be in Push, whether its the XT45 or the UT60, push only.
The 240mm rad though, I should be able to get push+pull but I'll have to work that out when I get too it, as I need to pull out the HDD cages and move everything around.

I would love to ditch a few of my drives (I have a couple 200 and 400GB drives that I would like to ditch, in prefernce to getting 3TB drives for storage). This would allow a single HDD cage in the case, giving me more space for the rad+fans+res at the front of the case.

Do you have an 8350? What's the clock on it? Would you be willing to run the 3DMark Vantage on the default preset?

The problem with alot of the games that I play, is that they do not include a native beckmarking feature, so It would be hard to replicate the same results.

Instead of installing programs that you may not have, perhaps list benchmarking programs that you do have, post your results, and I'll see what mine are like in comparison.

Single card vs Single card, and then see if we can find a 290 vs 290x and a 290-CF vs 290X-CF.

I game on 1080P, I have multiple monitors but I do not play in Eyefinity as both of my other monitors are 21" 1680*1050 monitors, where as my main in the VG248QE (1ms 144Hz).

I'm trying to stay as close too, or above my refresh rate, and in certain games, that is really hard to do.

I wonder what EverQuest Next is going to be like, It's a shame more companies aren't adopting Mantle in their new releases, breaks my heart playing games where a single core is maxed out, and 2 others are below 20%


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> The problem with the rad space that I have is the the 360 rad will only be in Push, whether its the XT45 or the UT60, push only.
> The 240mm rad though, I should be able to get push+pull but I'll have to work that out when I get too it, as I need to pull out the HDD cages and move everything around.
> 
> I would love to ditch a few of my drives (I have a couple 200 and 400GB drives that I would like to ditch, in prefernce to getting 3TB drives for storage). This would allow a single HDD cage in the case, giving me more space for the rad+fans+res at the front of the case.
> 
> Do you have an 8350? What's the clock on it? Would you be willing to run the 3DMark Vantage on the default preset?
> 
> The problem with alot of the games that I play, is that they do not include a native beckmarking feature, so It would be hard to replicate the same results.
> 
> Instead of installing programs that you may not have, perhaps list benchmarking programs that you do have, post your results, and I'll see what mine are like in comparison.
> 
> Single card vs Single card, and then see if we can find a 290 vs 290x and a 290-CF vs 290X-CF.
> 
> I game on 1080P, I have multiple monitors but I do not play in Eyefinity as both of my other monitors are 21" 1680*1050 monitors, where as my main in the VG248QE (1ms 144Hz).
> 
> I'm trying to stay as close too, or above my refresh rate, and in certain games, that is really hard to do.
> 
> I wonder what EverQuest Next is going to be like, It's a shame more companies aren't adopting Mantle in their new releases, breaks my heart playing games where a single core is maxed out, and 2 others are below 20%


I have an 8350 (rig in my sig) and my daily clock is 4.8Ghz, I don't have vantage but here are some tests i ran a little while ago:

FX-8350 + CF R9 290's at 1080p

At 1080p Crossfire R9 290's are overkill, one card is enough, I've got a 1440p Monitor coming in sometime next weeks so i'll run through on that again and see.

I can add some newer 3DMark scores if you'd like:

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2924394

Firestrike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2924466

3DMark 11 Performance: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8254394

3DMark 11 Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8254408

All on my 24/7 settings there.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, I'm looking at my next step in terms of gaming.
> 
> What would net me a greater result, getting a custom watercooling loop (I've already bought the fans to replace all the ones I have in the case, currently using a Water 2.0 Pro closed loop which is a 120mm rad in push pull)
> 
> My 7970 is OC'd to 1080/1400 (for some reason I get artifacts when OCing the memory (Hynix).
> 
> I'm having a hard time running my memory at the rated speeds+timings also, So right now it's only at [email protected] instead of 2133 @ 9-11-10 26-T1 (4GB sticks 4 Dimms, 16GB).
> 
> I was thinking the 8350 is holding me back, so I was looking at going custom liquid and trying for the 5.3 OC, But wondering if the 9370 would be a good idea or not, perhaps after If I were to go with custom? The custom loop will cost me the same as getting a 290X, which will likely give me a buttload more fps, atleast in modern games, right? Surely the 8350 @ 5Ghz isnt holding me back that much, or is it?
> 
> I can get a Gigabyte OC'd or a Reference 290x for $669 each. If I were to go with water, I would get the ref and block it, are the 290x's worth getting "now" or are there newer cards coming this year, that don't require a block?
> 
> Where should I go from here?
> 
> Custom Loop, then 9370, then 290X? Or just get the 290x now and deal with the sound? Whens the new cpu chips coming out? What happened to Steamroller? Is going Intel the only option for top of the line cards now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Something is unstable or your 8350 has a low clock speed, even running one 290 i hit 100% usage in BF3, BF4, Crysis 3 and the like, Don't have D3 and no way im paying for ESO but a 7970 should be pegged at 99% usage in fullscreen mode.
> 
> What clocks are you running at what Voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> I had it at 5.0 (25 multi at 1.475vCore) I could run everything I threw at it, but it only lasted about 8-15 mins on OCCT, never had any problems playing the games, and I got more fps than anything lower, even 4.8,4.6 at the same volts. I used 3DMark Vantage and PCMark to test physics scores, which reflected higher results.
> 
> I knew about 1866 memory on the bulldozers being the highest supported, but I figured you could still use the higher speed profiles supported by the MB/Memory and be alright, turns out I was totally wrong on that one lol.
> 
> CPU runs at 1.32v with everything on auto and turbo off, @4ghz.
> 
> Right now it's at 4.8Ghz @ 1.44vCore with High LLC (130% Phase). Only thing that seems to stop me atm is the temps. I almost shat myself when I noticed what they were. Keep in mind the highest vCore this thing hit was 1.464 @ 5ghz, when I ran the windows performance index program, (wanted to see if I could get 7.9 as CPU is the only thing that's not, it's 7.8) during the CPU text, the cores hit a massive 78C. So I backed it down to 4.8.
> 
> Would you be in agreement that watercooling would help my situation (at the moment) more so than a 290x would?
Click to expand...




imo h20>gpu, glad to hear you are getting water cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depending on the board 2500-2700 nb is about the limit. that most chips can do.. easily anyway
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 - Excellent oc board.
Click to expand...

........... no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The 8350 and Saberkitty are only rated up to 1866Mhz ram so anything over that is dependent on CPU and Board luck really.
> 
> i'd suggest a R9 290 over the 290x for price/performance and nearly all the 290/x's available now can be blocked (Ref or Non-Ref)
> 
> and 5.3Ghz for 24/7 use is quite rare from what i've seen, most hit 5.0 and then come to a volt wall.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I was looking at the 290X is because I wanted to get the TrueAudio features. How's the performance between the two? Is True Audio the main difference otherwise? There's a $240 difference between 290 and 290X here.
> 
> Edit: if the 290 isnt that bad performance wise, I might get two for crossfire
Click to expand...

i ran 2400 without issue on my saberkitty i would be willing to bet esp with all auto settings you have some bios settings to be adj and it will help the ram problems
as for the video cards both have true audio


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It's the Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 - Excellent oc board
> ........... no


Hmm i must disagree (soz mate!) it depends on what one would like, obviously not a 5gz board but i got 4.8 before it would throttle due to vrms and i gamed 4.9

Edit: Oops i didnt have evo R2 i had the m5a99x evo

so id say R2 would yield a better overclock than i did?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Dat gold rating...


as much as i know this is old

if you think that is sexay you should take a look at this
















aslso picked up some LED tape and hoping to get my aquaero RGB amp soon ( waiting for it to arrive in the mail ! )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It's the Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 - Excellent oc board
> ........... no
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm i must disagree (soz mate!) it depends on what one would like, obviously not a 5gz board but i got 4.8 before it would throttle due to vrms and i gamed 4.9
> 
> Edit: Oops i didnt have evo R2 i had the m5a99x evo
> 
> so id say R2 would yield a better overclock than i did?
Click to expand...

it is np but i still say NAY !

as i can not youtube it, you will have to fill your imagination with a video of " knights who say ni "


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd be more than happy to run a few benches for you to see what you'd likely be looking at (290 CF is a far bit ahead of single card)
> the R9 290 is essentially a HD 8950 in the old naming terms as where the 290x would be the 8970.
> 
> What games would you like to see? I don't have many RTS game though i will say but i have most that have built in benches.
> 
> As for the UT60, looking at it i'd say you be better off going for the UT45, a 360 + 240mm rad will keep an 8350 and CF 290's cool imo.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the rad space that I have is the the 360 rad will only be in Push, whether its the XT45 or the UT60, push only.
> The 240mm rad though, I should be able to get push+pull but I'll have to work that out when I get too it, as I need to pull out the HDD cages and move everything around.
> 
> I would love to ditch a few of my drives (I have a couple 200 and 400GB drives that I would like to ditch, in prefernce to getting 3TB drives for storage). This would allow a single HDD cage in the case, giving me more space for the rad+fans+res at the front of the case.
> 
> Do you have an 8350? What's the clock on it? Would you be willing to run the 3DMark Vantage on the default preset?
> 
> The problem with alot of the games that I play, is that they do not include a native beckmarking feature, so It would be hard to replicate the same results.
> 
> Instead of installing programs that you may not have, perhaps list benchmarking programs that you do have, post your results, and I'll see what mine are like in comparison.
> 
> Single card vs Single card, and then see if we can find a 290 vs 290x and a 290-CF vs 290X-CF.
> 
> I game on 1080P, I have multiple monitors but I do not play in Eyefinity as both of my other monitors are 21" 1680*1050 monitors, where as my main in the VG248QE (1ms 144Hz).
> 
> I'm trying to stay as close too, or above my refresh rate, and in certain games, that is really hard to do.
> 
> I wonder what EverQuest Next is going to be like, It's a shame more companies aren't adopting Mantle in their new releases, breaks my heart playing games where a single core is maxed out, and 2 others are below 20%
Click to expand...

Probably not all that helpful, but this is a 3dmark vantage with my 8350/7970 rig . http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4964884


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 240 buck difference? 290 it is then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Cheapest R9 290 i can find is a Gigabyte Windforce $449
> 
> and cheapest R9 290x i can find is the Gigabyte Windforce OC $629
> 
> that's $180 saving atm and from my experience you need a 20-30Mhz clock over the 290x to achieve the same results (unless you are going max OC then it's more like 50Mhz)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Windforce models are absolutely beautiful for cooling by the way.
> 
> Like I told Bilko and Mega, I can drop my 290X to 900/1250 (-0.15v) at have a max temp of 63C at 44% fan speed, or OC to 1123/1550 on stock volts 0% power limit and still only hit 75C at 60% fan speed. The 290 with fewer cores should do even better.
> 
> (Gigabyte earned my fanboy status, I have no regrets)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the Giga's can't over-volt as far as I know? Or can you get around that?
Click to expand...

Pro Tip: If you can undervolt, you can overvolt.



VRAM voltage is locked, but when you can hit 1500+ on stock volts and you have a 512-bit bus, who cares. Yes I know it isn't running at full speed, even with a 512x texture pack and GLSL shaders my GPU still doesn't care that minecraft is running.









Besides, reviews said there's voltage control;
Quote:


> We applied:
> Power Target 150%
> GPU clock 1189 MHz
> Memory clock 1546 MHz (x4)
> Voltage +100 Mv
> Fan control RPM @ 50%


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_radeon_r9_290x_windforce_3x_oc_review,29.html


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I ran Diablo 3 again, and I do infact get high frames, I was in a single player game when I tested it earlier, sitting in town gives very low GPU Usage, like 28%-35%, running around killing stuff with players I see it often hitting 80%+. (Stays at 99% in the menu).


I'm thinking your undervolting your chip too much..

since your cooling can't handle it.. I'd suggest 4.6ghz oc until you get your loop. (1.42v on high llc should get you there if not a notch or two higher)

sitting in town should peg you gpu usage as much as the menus do. due to blizzards way of mucking stuff up.

I've found one very CPU intensive spot that i will be using to benchmark my overclocks (ya using D3 to bench mark anything is laughable but its ONLY place in the game where i get under 70fps...it dives into the 20-30s in this one spot and there really isn't much of a crowd. my average frame rate is +180 likely closer too 220.for the rest of the game)

this is also the only place i see less then 85% utilization of the gpu i've seen it hit low 40"s in gpu utilization at that spot

I'll take a screen shot of my Video settings.. its how i got the most out of my graphics card for this game.. if you are still experiencing such low utilization you are defiantly starving your chip.



only windowed due to blizzards muck up for screen shots.
reflections are off as i don't actually see it do anything but tank frames, shadows are personal preference i just like the look of this one the best, Frame limiting needs to be turned off and AA needs to be turned on.. this will get your GPU's attention and put some actually power behind it. (PS your gpu can handle these settings at this res, but i know your @ 1080)


----------



## mjcaouette89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm going to go with the custom loop, then overclock the max out of the 8350, to see if I can get 100% GPU is most of my games. When that happens I'll likely get the reference 290 with a waterblock (as both together cost approx the same as a 290x).
> 
> Anyone know a site that has the 290 and 290x crossfire benchmarks, and possibly 290 crossfire vs 290x (stock and OC'd)?
> I'm going with the Koolance 380A waterblock, so I would need to buy a different block anyway (The reason for my choice is out of the searches I did, it had the highest watt dissipation in the same loop comparied to alot of others).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to figure out if the UT60 will fit top mounted, as people are having issues with the ATX 8 pin being in the way. If I can fit it in there, ill have a UT60-360mm and a UT60-240mm in the case, which "should" be enough for crossfire 290's but if not, I can always chuck another UT60-120mm at the back.
> 
> I currently have thge DC2Top edition of the 7970, great cooler, it's actually cooler than my CPU most times.
> 
> I think another reason for the high temps on the CPU is that I have the 120mm rad top mounted in pull (from outside, to inside the case) which I will be flipping the fans over (when my new ones get here) also putting them every where I can in the case.
> 
> I've already carted my watercooling parts, it was just a matter of trying to figure out which option was the best for me. As you guys said, (which I also agree with) my OC on my 8350 isn't stable, It might be in games because it's not stressed alot, but I think that its effecting my performance as to why my GPU has low usage.
> 
> I ran Diablo 3 again, and I do infact get high frames, I was in a single player game when I tested it earlier, sitting in town gives very low GPU Usage, like 28%-35%, running around killing stuff with players I see it often hitting 80%+. (Stays at 99% in the menu).
> 
> I have a bad habit of writing books on here, sorry guys. But I really do value your wisdom and experiences. Most of you guys are awake when I sleep, so I post everything I think of while typing to get a reply


That sucks that koolance doesn't sell the mounting hardware for that block seperately, perhaps the block is different in some way that makes the 380A one not interchangable with the 380I.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> thanks for all i have set nb voltage at 1.24 and cpu voltage in bios at 1.4... and i have 1.35 at desktop wich work fine on 4.2 ghz


I'd suggest using rigbuilder : http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder

and then displaying it in your signature!







helps when asking for assistance in the future.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> imo h20>gpu, glad to hear you are getting water cooling
> ........... no


Yes actually.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Guys, which is more likely to happen due to several failed attempts to boot when overclocking: Windows getting corrupted or SSD failing? I was doing some suicide runs on my 8350 trying to restore my incredible 5330MHz OC I got a few nights ago while benching for the Rookie Rumble Cup AMD Edition to try and run some benches not related to this event, but at one point I started getting colorful dots appearing on the top area of the monitor where the loading bars are with nogui boot. I put my SSD in my roommate's PC and had the same issue, so at least I didn't brick my CPU. Safe mode simply froze at some point. Has anyone else had anything similar happened when overclocking heavily for benching?
I no longer have my Win7 CD either so I can't try to restore OS...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Guys, which is more likely to happen due to several failed attempts to boot when overclocking: Windows getting corrupted or SSD failing? I was doing some suicide runs on my 8350 trying to restore my incredible 5330MHz OC I got a few nights ago while benching for the Rookie Rumble Cup AMD Edition to try and run some benches not related to this event, but at one point I started getting colorful dots appearing on the top area of the monitor where the loading bars are with nogui boot. I put my SSD in my roommate's PC and had the same issue, so at least I didn't brick my CPU. Safe mode simply froze at some point. Has anyone else had anything similar happened when overclocking heavily for benching?
> I no longer have my Win7 CD either so I can't try to restore OS...


i would look at bios corruption first.

re flash, and restore you install to previous to doing those suicides.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjcaouette89*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That sucks that koolance doesn't sell the mounting hardware for that block seperately, perhaps the block is different in some way that makes the 380A one not interchangable with the 380I.


Actually it's all the same aside from the top plate. I have both the A and the i version. Exact same back plates and hardware in the box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Guys, which is more likely to happen due to several failed attempts to boot when overclocking: Windows getting corrupted or SSD failing? I was doing some suicide runs on my 8350 trying to restore my incredible 5330MHz OC I got a few nights ago while benching for the Rookie Rumble Cup AMD Edition to try and run some benches not related to this event, but at one point I started getting colorful dots appearing on the top area of the monitor where the loading bars are with nogui boot. I put my SSD in my roommate's PC and had the same issue, so at least I didn't brick my CPU. Safe mode simply froze at some point. Has anyone else had anything similar happened when overclocking heavily for benching?
> I no longer have my Win7 CD either so I can't try to restore OS...


Ya that's whay I have seperate OSes for benching. My Main OS is on it's own drive. Typically a windows install last maybe a week for me when benching. Just set one up and make a clone before you start anything silly. You'll be up again in just a few minutes. It's also very easy to bork your bios if your pushing your RAM and NB.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Guys, which is more likely to happen due to several failed attempts to boot when overclocking: Windows getting corrupted or SSD failing? I was doing some suicide runs on my 8350 trying to restore my incredible 5330MHz OC I got a few nights ago while benching for the Rookie Rumble Cup AMD Edition to try and run some benches not related to this event, but at one point I started getting colorful dots appearing on the top area of the monitor where the loading bars are with nogui boot. I put my SSD in my roommate's PC and had the same issue, so at least I didn't brick my CPU. Safe mode simply froze at some point. Has anyone else had anything similar happened when overclocking heavily for benching?
> I no longer have my Win7 CD either so I can't try to restore OS...


If the SSD shows the same issue on another device, it could be because it was corrupted by your OC tweaks..

Possibly PCIE frequency. It was known to damage drives if oc'd.

Also, you can install Windows using a USB stick.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Guys, which is more likely to happen due to several failed attempts to boot when overclocking: Windows getting corrupted or SSD failing? I was doing some suicide runs on my 8350 trying to restore my incredible 5330MHz OC I got a few nights ago while benching for the Rookie Rumble Cup AMD Edition to try and run some benches not related to this event, but at one point I started getting colorful dots appearing on the top area of the monitor where the loading bars are with nogui boot. I put my SSD in my roommate's PC and had the same issue, so at least I didn't brick my CPU. Safe mode simply froze at some point. Has anyone else had anything similar happened when overclocking heavily for benching?
> I no longer have my Win7 CD either so I can't try to restore OS...


It's definitely possible to corrupt a Windows install on an SSD this way. It happened to me while doing a high FSB OC as well as messing with the tertiary timings on my RAM. Simply reinstalling solved the problem for me. Since you say it happened in another PC with the same SSD I'm inclined to think that your OS install is corrupted like mine was.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i would look at bios corruption first.
> 
> re flash, and restore you install to previous to doing those suicides.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Actually it's all the same aside from the top plate. I have both the A and the i version. Exact same back plates and hardware in the box.
> Ya that's whay I have seperate OSes for benching. My Main OS is on it's own drive. Typically a windows install last maybe a week for me when benching. Just set one up and make a clone before you start anything silly. You'll be up again in just a few minutes. It's also very easy to bork your bios if your pushing your RAM and NB.


AHA! The issue first occured after I removed a RAM stick for more stability. Note taken: will flash my BIOS before reinstalling. Also, the separate OS idea is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If the SSD shows the same issue on another device, it could be because it was corrupted by your OC tweaks..
> 
> Possibly PCIE frequency. It was known to damage drives if oc'd.
> 
> Also, you can install Windows using a USB stick.


I never touch the PCIe frequency. I do hope it's just corrupted Windows, the SSD is less than 1 month old...
And guessed who borrowed their only USB drive to a friend a few days ago, saying "Don't hurry giving it back, I only use it about once a year." Just my timing being perfect as always.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> It's definitely possible to corrupt a Windows install on an SSD this way. It happened to me while doing a high FSB OC as well as messing with the tertiary timings on my RAM. Simply reinstalling solved the problem for me. Since you say it happened in another PC with the same SSD I'm inclined to think that your OS install is corrupted like mine was.


Yea I was using low multi/high FSB for accuracy and messed with my RAM a lot cause I kept getting BSODs. Actually I also borrowed the graphics card from my roommate's PC since mine is going through RMA, but since I'm currently typing from that PC with that graphics card in it using its own Windows install, it's obviously not the graphics card that is to be blamed here.


----------



## Johan45

I would also like to say that when benching I disconnect the main drive. I don't use it as a dual boot or anything like that since it can mess up the MBR on that drive as well. Hopefuuly you just scrambled windows. I do it all the time.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would also like to say that when benching I disconnect the main drive. I don't use it as a dual boot or anything like that since it can mess up the MBR on that drive as well. Hopefuuly you just scrambled windows. I do it all the time.


Much thanks for the tip. I might pick up another drive just for benching soon.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Guys, which is more likely to happen due to several failed attempts to boot when overclocking: Windows getting corrupted or SSD failing?


It seems reliability issues have consistently plagued ADATA SSDs, so dont be surprised if its the SSD.


----------



## mr2cam

Just joined the board, thought I would post up my 8320!

4.591GHz

Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4
20.5 multiplier, 224 bus speed, NB Frequency 2464.1MHz, HT Link 2912MHz
1.416 max cpu voltage under load, NB Voltage 1.2v

Don't have my memory clock speed, think it is at 18xx, I have 16gb's of corsair vengence 1866, running a hyper 212 cooler.

Cinebench 64bit - 7.84
3Dmark Firestrike score - 9114 (290x)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Guys, which is more likely to happen due to several failed attempts to boot when overclocking: Windows getting corrupted or SSD failing? I was doing some suicide runs on my 8350 trying to restore my incredible 5330MHz OC I got a few nights ago while benching for the Rookie Rumble Cup AMD Edition to try and run some benches not related to this event, but at one point I started getting colorful dots appearing on the top area of the monitor where the loading bars are with nogui boot. I put my SSD in my roommate's PC and had the same issue, so at least I didn't brick my CPU. Safe mode simply froze at some point. Has anyone else had anything similar happened when overclocking heavily for benching?
> I no longer have my Win7 CD either so I can't try to restore OS...


I can't right now but there is a good download link from ocn where you just need your key and you can download and make your ownish. I'll try to find it later when I have time and put link

But yes it's are high you corrupted your drive. Don't worry I highly doubt your ssd failed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> imo h20>gpu, glad to hear you are getting water cooling
> ........... no
> 
> 
> 
> Yes actually.
Click to expand...

Why does reverting want a budget board to if like the top boards. It does not make since to me at all.. I still say ni !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> Just joined the board, thought I would post up my 8320!
> 
> 4.591GHz
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 4
> 20.5 multiplier, 224 bus speed, NB Frequency 2464.1MHz, HT Link 2912MHz
> 1.416 max cpu voltage under load, NB Voltage 1.2v
> 
> Don't have my memory clock speed, think it is at 18xx, I have 16gb's of corsair vengence 1866, running a hyper 212 cooler.


First welcome!. Please check out rigbuilder in my sig and fill it out and put it in your sig so we can help you when you have questions


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> It seems reliability issues have consistently plagued ADATA SSDs, so dont be surprised if its the SSD.


ever one i've bought and used has been fine.. 2 for myself and 6 so far for the company i work for..

not a great sample size, but they aren't as bad as they get crapped on for.

it like a poor mans Samsung.. IMHO they are great budget option..

i've heard horror stories about their RMA but then again you hear horror stories about most.


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can't right now but there is a good download link from ocn where you just need your key and you can download and make your ownish. I'll try to find it later when I have time and put link
> 
> But yes it's are high you corrupted your drive. Don't worry I highly doubt your ssd failed
> Why does reverting want a budget board to if like the top boards. It does not make since to me at all.. I still say ni !
> 
> First welcome!. Please check out rigbuilder in my sig and fill it out and put it in your sig so we can help you when you have questions


Done!


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Why does reverting want a budget board to if like the top boards. It does not make since to me at all.. I still say ni !


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Why does reverting want a budget board to if like the top boards. It does not make since to me at all.. I still say ni !
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha I just read that. Love posing on mobile. Yay auto correct

Why does every one want a budget board to oc like the top boards. It does not make since to me at all.. I still say ni !


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Why does reverting want a budget board to if like the top boards. It does not make since to me at all.. I still say ni !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha ha I just read that. Love posing on mobile. Yay auto correct
> 
> Why does every one want a budget board to oc like the top boards. It does not make since to me at all.. I still say ni !
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Melcar

It's a lot more fun to break budget boards.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> It's a lot more fun to break budget boards.


I would rather have my saberkitty or chiv that I can not break. Even after pushing 1.7+v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> It's a lot more fun to break budget boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have my saberkitty or chiv that I can not break. Even after pushing 1.7+v
Click to expand...

Add my UD5 to that list as well, I put 1.725v through it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> It's a lot more fun to break budget boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have my saberkitty or chiv that I can not break. Even after pushing 1.7+v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add my UD5 to that list as well, I put 1.725v through it.
Click to expand...

Still have a perfect record here for not burning up a board while overclocking







. The GD-80 and CHV-Z's have all pushed 1.68V at load without any problems. I make sure to have direct airflow on VRM's and socket at those values however.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Still have a perfect record here for not burning up a board while overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The GD-80 and CHV-Z's have all pushed 1.68V at load without any problems. *I make sure to have direct airflow on VRM's and socket at those values however*.


quoted and bolded for truth


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Still have a perfect record here for not burning up a board while overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The GD-80 and CHV-Z's have all pushed 1.68V at load without any problems. *I make sure to have direct airflow on VRM's and socket at those values however*.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted and bolded for truth
Click to expand...

And underlined for justice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Still have a perfect record here for not burning up a board while overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The GD-80 and CHV-Z's have all pushed 1.68V at load without any problems. *I make sure to have direct airflow on VRM's and socket at those values however*.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted and bolded for truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And underlined for justice.
Click to expand...

And the American way









Edit: Get em whilst they are hot...err while they are cheaper than normal ( they are always hot







) $199 with code EXLEMCYTZG83
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS042614&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS042614-_-EMC-042614-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19113346-L06C

Kinda makes me wonder about AMD's announcement this week


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> AHA! The issue first occured after I removed a RAM stick for more stability. Note taken: will flash my BIOS before reinstalling. Also, the separate OS idea is good.


just from a quick run down of what you are saying i've rarely run into issue in post when i've got OS issues...

even thing will go to hell and just feel broken. after windows loads..

until you see the log on screen 8 out of 10 it is something in bios or the bios its self.

if i've got bios issues, once i'm into windows i'm generally fine, not always tho. always see depreciated preformance


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> And the American way


but what if i'm not american?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> And the American way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what if i'm not american?
Click to expand...

I'd still put some air on them thangs







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd still put some air on them thangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i'm covered

http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/case-fans/silent-series-r2-60mm

one does a great job for both. Db rating is at least 90-95% accurate. i can't hear the thing.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would rather have my saberkitty or chiv that I can not break. Even after pushing 1.7+v


I would love to have had a saberkitty that DIDNT break.







. Seriously I have gone through 2.


----------



## Deadboy90

So anyone know how to fix the Intel burn test problem where it says linpack has encountered an error as soon as you start it? It happens to me Instantly when I try and use maximum but works with very high.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Still have a perfect record here for not burning up a board while overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The GD-80 and CHV-Z's have all pushed 1.68V at load without any problems. *I make sure to have direct airflow on VRM's and socket at those values however*.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted and bolded for truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And underlined for justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the American way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Get em whilst they are hot...err while they are cheaper than normal ( they are always hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) $199 with code EXLEMCYTZG83
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346&nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS042614&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS042614-_-EMC-042614-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19113346-L06C
> 
> Kinda makes me wonder about AMD's announcement this week
Click to expand...

Yeah I wonder if the announcement has anything to do with prices. Mobo prices here in SA have gone through the roof. M5A99FX Pro costs the same now as what a Sabrekitty cost a little while ago!







Oh and the announcement, AMD is revealing parts of a processor die bits at a time. Looks to be a Kabini APU refresh with Jaguar or Puma cores.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I wonder if the announcement has anything to do with prices. Mobo prices here in SA have gone through the roof. M5A99FX Pro costs the same now as what a Sabrekitty cost a little while ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the announcement, AMD is revealing parts of a processor die bits at a time. Looks to be a Kabini APU refresh with Jaguar or Puma cores.


Or maybe they are finally dropping mobile Kaveri.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So anyone know how to fix the Intel burn test problem where it says linpack has encountered an error as soon as you start it? It happens to me Instantly when I try and use maximum but works with very high.


Run as admin.

Run in win 7 compatibility mode.

Idr the rest


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So anyone know how to fix the Intel burn test problem where it says linpack has encountered an error as soon as you start it? It happens to me Instantly when I try and use maximum but works with very high.


you have to press start before the available memory allocation changes


----------



## StrongForce

Damn, it sucks, today my CPU started to randomly overheat.. and the temperature in my room isn't particularly high, 25° C, and it's been up to 27 and more before.. apparently it's the socket temperature.. I wonder what's going on.. I might just try and change the thermal paste to see if it helps, boo.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Damn, it sucks, today my CPU started to randomly overheat.. and the temperature in my room isn't particularly high, 25° C, and it's been up to 27 and more before.. apparently it's the socket temperature.. I wonder what's going on.. I might just try and change the thermal paste to see if it helps, boo.


Yeah, the temps don't look good for 4.4Ghz.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Damn, it sucks, today my CPU started to randomly overheat.. and the temperature in my room isn't particularly high, 25° C, and it's been up to 27 and more before.. apparently it's the socket temperature.. I wonder what's going on.. I might just try and change the thermal paste to see if it helps, boo.


whens the last time you cleaned out your case? dust ?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Damn, it sucks, today my CPU started to randomly overheat.. and the temperature in my room isn't particularly high, 25° C, and it's been up to 27 and more before.. apparently it's the socket temperature.. I wonder what's going on.. I might just try and change the thermal paste to see if it helps, boo.


What were your voltages in that shot?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Damn, it sucks, today my CPU started to randomly overheat.. and the temperature in my room isn't particularly high, 25° C, and it's been up to 27 and more before.. apparently it's the socket temperature.. I wonder what's going on.. I might just try and change the thermal paste to see if it helps, boo.


Is this done using the stock cooler?

Edit: check your paste.. It may have dried out


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

So I fixed the VRM throttling on my Gigabyte 990FX UD3 rev3/ AMD FX 8350 got it stable at 4.6GHZ @ 1.380v H100 Push/pull set on low.

Really happy with it and I don't think it looks that bad either.


----------



## StrongForce

After changing the thermal paste it does seem better !

But I got another problem now.. the CPU on CPU Z randomly goes down to 1500Mhz and it's not the power saving feature as when prime95 is off it stays at 4370mhz, and on HWINFO some of the cores randomly goes to 1500 Mhz..

Also I'm concerned about the minimum CPU speed.. 8 Mhz what the ... and the minimum voltage also, but then the voltage seem wrong on HWINFO for some reasons..

I believe my CPU voltage in BIOS is 1.5v



Anyone know what's going on or seen that before ? Could it be my MOBO that's faulty ?


----------



## KyadCK

Alright everyone, say hello to the new Anvil;


This is the little brother to all our PD chips, a little Kaveri. It will be replacing my 4770k as "Second Rig", and gets to sit in my XM.

@Red1776 Ready when you are to do some Kaveri benching.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright everyone, say hello to the new Anvil;
> 
> 
> This is the little brother to all our PD chips, a little Kaveri. It will be replacing my 4770k as "Second Rig", and gets to sit in my XM.
> 
> @Red1776 Ready when you are to do some Kaveri benching.


NIce and tidy


----------



## StrongForce

Been doing more testing here is the screen : 

Seem even on OCCT it shows it, and here I captured a bike "spike"..

However I did a little BF4 game like 15 mn or so without a single lag spike.. not sure what to think of that, maybe the BIOS is faulty and it shows wrong clocks or something.. !

I'll do more testing and report back, lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Been doing more testing here is the screen :
> 
> Seem even on OCCT it shows it, and here I captured a bike "spike"..
> 
> However I did a little BF4 game like 15 mn or so without a single lag spike.. not sure what to think of that, maybe the BIOS is faulty and it shows wrong clocks or something.. !
> 
> I'll do more testing and report back, lol.


are you actually using Vista?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> After changing the thermal paste it does seem better !
> 
> But I got another problem now.. the CPU on CPU Z randomly goes down to 1500Mhz and it's not the power saving feature as when prime95 is off it stays at 4370mhz, and on HWINFO some of the cores randomly goes to 1500 Mhz..
> 
> Also I'm concerned about the minimum CPU speed.. 8 Mhz what the ... and the minimum voltage also, but then the voltage seem wrong on HWINFO for some reasons..
> 
> I believe my CPU voltage in BIOS is 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on or seen that before ? Could it be my MOBO that's faulty ?


Actually looking at this shot I would put money on thermal throttling that's why the speed is dropping.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> After changing the thermal paste it does seem better !
> 
> But I got another problem now.. the CPU on CPU Z randomly goes down to 1500Mhz and it's not the power saving feature as when prime95 is off it stays at 4370mhz, and on HWINFO some of the cores randomly goes to 1500 Mhz..
> 
> Also I'm concerned about the minimum CPU speed.. 8 Mhz what the ... and the minimum voltage also, but then the voltage seem wrong on HWINFO for some reasons..
> 
> I believe my CPU voltage in BIOS is 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on or seen that before ? Could it be my MOBO that's faulty ?


Nope, you're throttling here babe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Been doing more testing here is the screen :
> 
> Seem even on OCCT it shows it, and here I captured a bike "spike"..
> 
> However I did a little BF4 game like 15 mn or so without a single lag spike.. not sure what to think of that, maybe the BIOS is faulty and it shows wrong clocks or something.. !
> 
> I'll do more testing and report back, lol.


I'd suggest you drop down your VCore here.. 1.44 is too high for 4.4.. Also your cooler is not doing a great job here.

You might also need a fan on the VRM and CPU socket attached on the back side of your MOBO. Notice the high socket temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Actually looking at this shot I would put money on thermal throttling that's why the speed is dropping.


Too high socket temps.

Edit:

Also noticed your GPU temp. It is sitting at 91 degrees..

That may be affecting your case temperature to go high as well. So you should also consider better case airflow. Note that your motherboard temp go as high as 35 degrees? If these never happened before, you might have a dirty case and needs a bit of a cleaning on the intake and exhaust fan holes.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> After changing the thermal paste it does seem better !
> 
> But I got another problem now.. the CPU on CPU Z randomly goes down to 1500Mhz and it's not the power saving feature as when prime95 is off it stays at 4370mhz, and on HWINFO some of the cores randomly goes to 1500 Mhz..
> 
> Also I'm concerned about the minimum CPU speed.. 8 Mhz what the ... and the minimum voltage also, but then the voltage seem wrong on HWINFO for some reasons..
> 
> I believe my CPU voltage in BIOS is 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on or seen that before ? Could it be my MOBO that's faulty ?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually looking at this shot I would put money on thermal throttling that's why the speed is dropping.
Click to expand...

Ya, with socket at 81C max and sitting at 75C, that's a throttle issue.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Ya, with socket at 81C max and sitting at 75C, that's a throttle issue.


Ditto. Like others have said, put a fan on the vrms and a fan on the back of the mobo in the socket/vrm area, which will reduce your socket temps quite a bit, assuming you have a hole in your chassis there and cool air flowing to it.


----------



## StrongForce

I'm using Win8 with a startup tweak.

Oh so the socket temp can cause throttle.. interesting.. I didn't know that, is 35° on VRM really that high ?? I could put a fan there I mean I would, but the way it's placed make it kinda impossible to do that.. mmh

and yea I can put a little fan in the backside there is actually a hole.. but, what size it is.. so small, I'll have to measure.. and how am I suppose to power it up there ? and yea I suppose it would be a fan that push air outside here.. and located outside since there isn't space inside apparently.

And I got a coolermaster CMII, with fan everywhere I can put some.. wonder why the airflow would be bad, and yea that card do heats up alot.. even though it's an AMD which should pull the air outside.. it's still creates alot of heat inside, it's why when I overclock I run Furmark to make sure with my CPU temps







.

But damn I really need to change that card ! I need to save money for a new card so badly lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm using Win8 with a startup tweak.
> 
> Oh so the socket temp can cause throttle.. interesting.. I didn't know that, is 35° on VRM really that high ?? I could put a fan there I mean I would, but the way it's placed make it kinda impossible to do that.. mmh


VRM is indicated as Vcore-1. Which usually goes 50-60 degrees. 80s would be alarming for the VRMs IMO.

Motherboard Temp can be referred to your case ambient. Just my 2 cents. On reference, 35 is what I can record on my MOBO TEMP during stress at noon time without air conditioning where the room temp stays 35 degrees on this tropical summer. IT'S NOT TOO HIGH BUT ALL YOUR TEMP WOULD BE DEPENDENT ON YOUR CASE AMBIENT.
Quote:


> and yea I can put a little fan in the backside there is actually a hole.. but, what size it is.. so small, I'll have to measure.. and how am I suppose to power it up there ? and yea I suppose it would be a fan that push air outside here.. and located outside since there isn't space inside apparently.


People here did all sort of solutions possible to minimize the Socket Temps as it will cause throttle upon reaching 80 degrees. Best advice from everyone, Socket Temp to be as close to Core Temps as possible.

Also note that VRM and CPU Socket are near each other. Thus will affect it's others temps. And an 80mm fan at the backside of the MOBO will and can provide enough cooling for the VRM and the socket to say the least.
Quote:


> And I got a coolermaster CMII, with fan everywhere I can put some.. wonder why the airflow would be bad, and yea that card do heats up alot.. even though it's an AMD which should pull the air outside.. it's still creates alot of heat inside, it's why when I overclock I run Furmark to make sure with my CPU temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> But damn I really need to change that card ! I need to save money for a new card so badly lol.


I would really advise you get your case properly set-up for AIRFLOW. If heat cannot escape as fast enough, it'll just continue to accumulate and affect everything on your system. So make sure you have enough fans to guide air into and out of your components fast.

If your card sits at 90 degrees during gaming, it will emit enough heat to heat up your CPU as well.

Im no expert in the terms discussed above but you'll get more tips from people round here.









EDIT:

Your D14 could provide enough cooling for your chip at 4.4. So something is wrong there.

I'm on a Silver Arrow. And can only say that I am not having those kind of high temps at 4.4GHz let alone at 1.44Volts.

My experience, Silver Arrow can cool mine up to 4.6 with 1.42 with 35 degrees ambient.
4.7 at night with 31 ambient.

But I still think your Vcore is way too high for 4.4; I can run up to 4.5 without any bump on the Voltages.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, quick question, is it worth going from an m5a99x + 8320 to a formula z + 8350 for ~ 150 $?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, is it worth going from an m5a99x + 8320 to a formula z + 8350 for ~ 150 $?


Depends on how you define "worth"

If you have the goods to support "shooting for the stars" - YES
Worth the performance gain - Doubt it.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question, is it worth going from an m5a99x + 8320 to a formula z + 8350 for ~ 150 $?


That's gonna depend entirely on how you use it. If you're going for huge OCs, you have the cooling to support that goal, and your 8320 doesn't clock up well, you'd get better results that way. If you're just gaming you'd probably be better off spending that money elsewhere.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> That's gonna depend entirely on how you use it. If you're going for huge OCs, you have the cooling to support that goal, and your 8320 doesn't clock up well, you'd get better results that way. If you're just gaming you'd probably be better off spending that money elsewhere.


Was just looking for higher clocks/performance. Mine atm stays at 4.43 with 1.42v stable. Was thinking i would get probably 4.8 same voltage with the other setup. Don't know how much of a difference would that make though. Strictly from a performance point i guess your answer would be no right?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Was just looking for higher clocks/performance. Mine atm stays at 4.43 with 1.42v stable. Was thinking i would get probably 4.8 same voltage with the other setup. Don't know how much of a difference would that make though. Strictly from a performance point i guess your answer would be no right?


Looking at your current set-up, a CHV-Z won't really offer you outright performance. You gotta support it with a decent to competitive cooler.

Was on the same route as you. Started with a mediocre board. That one died, replaced it with a SaberKitty. Now I'm looking at custom loop to complement my board. Pretty sure you'll be walking on the same path knowing that you're board is very capable of high clocks. But your cooler will stop you. No doubt about that. I'm on a Silver Arrow at the moment. And it can't cope with 4.8 GHz at 1.512 Volts.

So yeah. I'd look at saberkitty if I were you and spend the extra bucks for at least a CLC to complement the board.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm on a Silver Arrow at the moment. And it can't cope with 4.8 GHz at 1.512 Volts.


What temps are you getting?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> What temps are you getting?


At 4.8? That's the max I could do at the moment. And I can't Prime on it. Just using Aida64 that could give me temps of 63 with ambients of 30 coldest on this summer at the tropics.

Give +15 degrees for prime.. Yes, the cooler can't cope with 1.520. But with better ambients, I can run it all day.


----------



## Noviets

Just wanted to post an update to our previous discussion, that I've just ordered my watercooling loop!


Spoiler: Parts







I'm also going to delid (sand) the 8350 down like I did my 6300, got everything I need except they were sold out of 3000 grit. Which I'll be getting tomorrow.

I'll post me before and after sanding temps on here, for those that are curious (with the single Water 2.0 Pro 120mm closed loop)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Just wanted to post an update to our previous discussion, that I've just ordered my watercooling loop!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parts


Excellent choices


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Excellent choices


Yes they were

The rad is cool, i was [email protected] on prime with it, then i put my drill through it
















I emailed nexxos about it and they said theres nothing they can do, which is fair

Good thing was the guy told me to mail him before i buy it again and he'll give me a discount on it

Nexxus ftw!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes they were
> 
> The rad is cool, i was [email protected] on prime with it, then i put my drill through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed nexxos about it and they said theres nothing they can do, which is fair
> 
> Good thing was the guy told me to mail him before i buy it again and he'll give me a discount on it
> 
> Nexxus ftw!


I was looking at 2 xt45 360s as well. But demn!!! They're so precious round here.

I can't wait for my mid year bonus to buy these things!!!! Lol

I'll pick on the xspc ex360 raystorm d5 kit and add an xt45 or a 60mm 360 by then.

That NexXxos is demn hot!!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yes they were
> 
> The rad is cool, i was [email protected] on prime with it, then i put my drill through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed nexxos about it and they said theres nothing they can do, which is fair
> 
> Good thing was the guy told me to mail him before i buy it again and he'll give me a discount on it
> 
> Nexxus ftw!


Do you know any one who's good with a torch and could possibly braze it for you?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you know any one who's good with a torch and could possibly braze it for you?


Nope lol

dunno if it would work, its in a place one cant see or get to easily


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nope lol
> 
> dunno if it would work, its in a place one cant see or get to easily


They can do that stuff. Just make sure they'll use copper or brass electrodes or whatever they call that.

Air con guys do that kind of stuff here..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They can do that stuff. Just make sure they'll use copper or brass electrodes or whatever they call that.
> 
> Air con guys do that kind of stuff here..


Ill find a place locally then and see if they can do it....ill rep u both if they can







...

thanks alot guys


----------



## Johan45

No probs gertie. It used to be easy to find people with the skills but rads have went to aluminum now so the people are few and far between any more. If you have a service station nearby with an " old" mechanic he may be able to do it there. We used to fix our exhaust pipes the same way.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No probs gertie. It used to be easy to find people with the skills but rads have went to aluminum now so the people are few and far between any more. If you have a service station nearby with an " old" mechanic he may be able to do it there. We used to fix our exhaust pipes the same way.


Ive emailed some places locally so i might have some luck, i gave em a link to the rad so fingers crossed

thanks again


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill find a place locally then and see if they can do it....ill rep u both if they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> thanks alot guys


This is for aluminum but will apply pretty well with copper as well..

Radiator Repair - Aluminum Brazing - Motorcycle -&#8230;:


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At 4.8? That's the max I could do at the moment. And I can't Prime on it. Just using Aida64 that could give me temps of 63 with ambients of 30 coldest on this summer at the tropics.
> 
> Give +15 degrees for prime.. Yes, the cooler can't cope with 1.520. But with better ambients, I can run it all day.


Ok that explains alot,I was thinking of Silver Arrow and a sabertooth or a UD5 for 4.7-4.8Ghz but with that voltage and those ambient temps, no wonder you get these results (Athens is a furnace in the summer too but I'll be working in Finland soon).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Ok that explains alot,I was thinking of Silver Arrow and a sabertooth or a UD5 for 4.7-4.8Ghz but with that voltage and those ambient temps, no wonder you get these results (Athens is a furnace in the summer too but I'll be working in Finland soon).


Maybe 4.7 is a different story.

My chip loves eating voltages around 4.8 so yeah.

4.9 is a no go even at 1.55.

4.7 only needs 1.45ish so that will be cooler..

Air conditioner might help as well but I'd figure a custom loop is a better bet for me..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm using Win8 with a startup tweak.
> 
> Oh so the socket temp can cause throttle.. interesting.. I didn't know that, is 35° on VRM really that high ?? I could put a fan there I mean I would, but the way it's placed make it kinda impossible to do that.. mmh
> 
> and yea I can put a little fan in the backside there is actually a hole.. but, what size it is.. so small, I'll have to measure.. and how am I suppose to power it up there ? and yea I suppose it would be a fan that push air outside here.. and located outside since there isn't space inside apparently.
> 
> And I got a coolermaster CMII, with fan everywhere I can put some.. wonder why the airflow would be bad, and yea that card do heats up alot.. even though it's an AMD which should pull the air outside.. it's still creates alot of heat inside, it's why when I overclock I run Furmark to make sure with my CPU temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But damn I really need to change that card ! I need to save money for a new card so badly lol.


I have never seen a card pull air in from outside
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They can do that stuff. Just make sure they'll use copper or brass electrodes or whatever they call that.
> 
> Air con guys do that kind of stuff here..
> 
> 
> 
> Ill find a place locally then and see if they can do it....ill rep u both if they can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> thanks alot guys
Click to expand...

It isn't hard at all. The worst pat about these is the copper is so thin. Easy to melt a hole in. Best bet would be refrigeration Tech as they tend to deal with the thin copper the most

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No probs gertie. It used to be easy to find people with the skills but rads have went to aluminum now so the people are few and far between any more. If you have a service station nearby with an " old" mechanic he may be able to do it there. We used to fix our exhaust pipes the same way.


Meh al is easy. Most people are just too afraid. When you are put in a situation where it has to be fixed though..... then you gets man up and


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No probs gertie. It used to be easy to find people with the skills but rads have went to aluminum now so the people are few and far between any more. If you have a service station nearby with an " old" mechanic he may be able to do it there. We used to fix our exhaust pipes the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive emailed some places locally so i might have some luck, i gave em a link to the rad so fingers crossed
> 
> thanks again
Click to expand...

Copper should give you a chance, aluminum is a little tougher from my experience. I've sweated copper pipes, brazed brass and welded aluminum and of the 3, welding the aluminum was the hardest.


----------



## Durquavian

Aluminum absorbs heat too fast.


----------



## mikemykeMB

U can try the pepper trick..we've used it and it does work...tho its done on diesel trucks and heavy equipment..lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Copper should give you a chance, aluminum is a little tougher from my experience. I've sweated copper pipes, brazed brass and welded aluminum and of the 3, welding the aluminum was the hardest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Aluminum absorbs heat too fast.


And cools too fast.. Harder to weld continuous on aluminum.


----------



## MadGoat

found a sweet spot:


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I have never seen a card pull air in from outside
> It isn't hard at all. The worst pat about these is the copper is so thin. Easy to melt a hole in. Best bet would be refrigeration Tech as they tend to deal with the thin copper the most
> Meh al is easy. Most people are just too afraid. When you are put in a situation where it has to be fixed though..... then you gets man up and


Good idea with the refridgerator repair.
Today I think it's just cheaper and easier for the garage to chuck the old one and replace things. They make more that way as well. You ever tried to find a re-build kit for a brake caliper?? They're just not available for the general public.


----------



## StrongForce

I'm gonna investigate further more mmh, I have a spare 14cm fan I could put towards the VRM's but.. there not much spam, plus it would seem to make it more effective I would have to put the airflow towards the opposite side of the backside fan which at the moment puts the air out, and yea sorry Mega Man my english slipped.. didn't express myself properly.

So my fans are as follow, and i thought it was the most optimum setting : downside one 14CM IN, Front side 12 CM IN backside 12 CM OUT upside two 14 CM OUT, correct me if I'm wrong but that's how it should be right ? unless maybe the backside should be in too and just let the top one extracts heat.. mmh some tip would be welcome







.

Also there is a bridge between the NB and the VRM and the NB heatsink actually nearly touches the card so maybe that's what screwing my temps .. I'll try to just put the extra 14 CM I have towards the VRMs/NB see if that helpsgonna be a pain to find a way to fix it though lol.


----------



## mus1mus

On a note;

I know GSkills were highly recommended for FX but, can anybody confirm whether Gskills have this option tweakable?



Seems like Kingston HyperX got this little trick to compensate their loose timings.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On a note;
> 
> I know GSkills were highly recommended for FX but, can anybody confirm whether Gskills have this option tweakable?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Kingston HyperX got this little trick to compensate their loose timings.


The RFC is available no matter which ram you're running that's more board dependant .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On a note;
> 
> I know GSkills were highly recommended for FX but, can anybody confirm whether Gskills have this option tweakable?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Kingston HyperX got this little trick to compensate their loose timings.


Nice aida scores








What was the default setting for Dram REF cycle time?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The RFC is available no matter which ram you're running that's more board dependant .


I figured. What I mean was, stable.

Tried these with a ud3 as well.. And working.

Asked a friend to do the same on his ud5 with a gskill and Nada..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice aida scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the default setting for Dram REF cycle time?


160ns by default.. But ram spec says 110 minimum so tried it and boom!!!

Goes up with core clocks by the way..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 160ns by default.. But ram spec says 110 minimum so tried it and boom!!!
> 
> Goes up with core clocks by the way..


Boom @160 or 110?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Just wanted to post an update to our previous discussion, that I've just ordered my watercooling loop!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to *delid (sand)* the 8350 down like I did my 6300, got everything I need except they were sold out of 3000 grit. Which I'll be getting tomorrow.
> 
> I'll post me before and after sanding temps on here, for those that are curious (with the single Water 2.0 Pro 120mm closed loop)


That's called Lapping. Deliding is when you physically remove the entire IHS, which is a bad idea on FX since AMD uses solder.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice aida scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the default setting for Dram REF cycle time?
> 
> 
> 
> 160ns by default.. But ram spec says 110 minimum so tried it and boom!!!
> 
> Goes up with core clocks by the way..
Click to expand...

Interesting, 90ms was available in bios on mine. I'll have to play with that a bit, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## StrongForce

Man 76° with a 14 cm fan blowing right on the socket in the backplate, like what the hell is going on, I've read somewhere the socket temps could be wrong... I can only hope it's that









Also with the fan blowing towards the motherboard the MB temp dropped to like 28 or so, but the socket temp didn't move at all mmh.. weird.

Found this post if anyone interested, same motherboard as me and same problem : http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2364609

guy talks about putting a fan "and zip tying that to some cables behind the mobo tray so it blows directly on the socket" I wonder if he means in the backplate.. but then there is no space to close the case ! doesn't really matter but meh.. lol, and maybe a thin 12cm can fit, I tryed with my 14 and yea it's pretty large.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, 90ms was available in bios on mine. I'll have to play with that a bit, thanks for pointing that out


It'll work with some kits but not all, you'll know soon enough it'll either boot or it won't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> guy talks about putting a fan "and zip tying that to some cables behind the mobo tray so it blows directly on the socket" I wonder if he means in the backplate.. but then there is no space to close the case ! doesn't really matter but meh.. lol, and maybe a thin 12cm can fit, I tryed with my 14 and yea it's pretty large.


This is what I did and got me 10c drop in socket temps










50mm chipset fan 5000rpm held with double sided tape. No venting on that side of the case either


----------



## StrongForce

cool, where do you find such a small fan, got it off some old motherboard or something I guess, and I'm guessing it fits even if you close the backside of the case







, though, do the airflows stays the same, not so much of a big deal because this side of my PC is against a wall but still lol.

Oh nevermind on my local shop I see some : http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=15901&D=Ventilateur++50x50x10+REVOLTEC+RL035+-+Revoltec+Fan+%22AirGuard%22%2c+50x50x10mm that one seems good

there is even a 70 x 70 x 15 mm but twice the price if I want bigger


----------



## SkateZilla

I Cool the back of my Socket.

I have a Small CPU Fan blowing on the Back of my Socket.., it's a 90 CM slim fan I believe, about the same size as the opening on the mainboard tray, so I just used duct tape around the edges.

Cools Socket Temps and even a hair off the VRM, as it blows onto the back of the socket and underneath the mainboard, where there is usually ZERO air flow.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Was just looking for higher clocks/performance. Mine atm stays at 4.43 with 1.42v stable. Was thinking i would get probably 4.8 same voltage with the other setup. Don't know how much of a difference would that make though. Strictly from a performance point i guess your answer would be no right?


That, as before, is going to depend on what you're doing with your PC. If you're really into benching and just love chasing higher scores, then upgrading your motherboard is likely a must. Most other uses will probably not see enough improvement to justify the expense. Are you going to be doing a lot of video encoding and need the absolute maximum amount of bandwidth to get it done quickly?

Let me put it this way. Is 400MHz worth $150 to you? Drop your overclock back to an even 4GHz and run whatever benchmark you prefer, then bump it up to 4.4GHz and rerun it. Ask yourself if that difference is worth $150 to you. If you're a gamer, spend an hour playing your favorite game at 4GHz, then again at 4.4GHz. Does it feel like $150 to you?

There's a lot of other things you could do for your machine to improve your overclock, too. If socket temps are holding you back, installing a fan behind the socket to move air across it will dramatically improve those temps - just confirmed how valid that recommendation is myself. Mine dropped 10C and now stay in line with my core temps at all times. That mod cost me $31.50 - $20 for the 3" hole saw attachment, $8 for the fan, $3.50 for the black grill. That's a lot cheaper than a new motherboard, and it has given me more headroom to push my overclock if I want to.

I'm also in the process of upgrading my case cooling by replacing my air flow fans (bought before I knew better...) with static pressure fans to force more air through the case. Changing out just my side panel Sickleflow with an SP120 HPE dropped my GPU temps by 2C, and that's at low RPM. I'm going to be replacing the front intakes tonight, and installing an SP120 in the 5.25" bay to move air direct to my CPU. That'll likely reduce my CPU temps and allow for more headroom as well.

Total cost of that mod: $60. Not cheap by any stretch, but it's still under $150, and all of my components will run cooler after I'm done.

TLDR: there's a lot of things you can do that'll give you more overclocking headroom for a lot less money than buying a new motherboard. If core temps are limiting you, look at your case cooling and how you seated/applied TIM to your Macho (I wish I'd bought one of those instead of an Evo...again, something I wish I'd researched) when you installed it. I'd also look hard at your BIOS settings and see if there's anything you can do there that might allow you to reduce your voltage level and give you some more headroom. Did you follow the Bulldozer/Piledriver overclocking guide on these boards with the recommended settings?

Someone on this board, maybe even in this thread, said something that has stuck with me just recently. "Better is the enemy of good enough." If your current OC is good enough for what you do, then chasing better just for the sake of having it is a bottomless money pit. I'm happy with my current overclock's performance, so I'm going to stick with it - the tweaks I'm doing now are aimed largely at improving the longevity of my components by reducing temps.

Of course, bear in mind that this is just one cheap man's opinion. If you love the idea of splurging and you're reaching for the OC heavens, then by all means jump on that CPU/motherboard combo. It'll get you far. Otherwise, I'd take a good, long look at your priorities and ask yourself if some air flow improvements or BIOS tweaks might get you that extra little bit further with a much lower investment. Throwing money at a problem doesn't always solve it, and there's a quiet satisfaction in doing more with less and being content with that.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> cool, where do you find such a small fan, got it off some old motherboard or something I guess, and I'm guessing it fits even if you close the backside of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , though, do the airflows stays the same, not so much of a big deal because this side of my PC is against a wall but still lol.
> 
> Oh nevermind on my local shop I see some : http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=15901&D=Ventilateur++50x50x10+REVOLTEC+RL035+-+Revoltec+Fan+%22AirGuard%22%2c+50x50x10mm that one seems good
> 
> there is even a 70 x 70 x 15 mm but twice the price if I want bigger


You can even use the fan off the stock fx cooler if you don't want to buy one.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It'll work with some kits but not all, you'll know soon enough it'll either boot or it won't.
> This is what I did and got me 10c drop in socket temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50mm chipset fan 5000rpm held with double sided tape. No venting on that side of the case either


Whoa.. that's a biggun..lol,..got anything smaller?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can even use the fan off the stock fx cooler if you don't want to buy one.


Mate that's a good idea ! actually I found a small 1 60mm lol, it barely helps though, guess the RPM isn't so high and it's old.. the AMD one is 20mm bit thick, but I could try using it as air extractor for the backplate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Whoa.. that's a biggun..lol,..got anything smaller?


The thing also is you need a thin one too otherwise the back of the case won't close, I measured mine to be I think 20mm (also needs some space for the air to be able to pass).

So let's recap lol, I tryed to put that little fan, then running prime95 the socket was sitting at 73°..so I was mmh.. what could that be, went in bios to reduce the voltage and realised there is this DIGI+ VRM setting in my board and I had actually messed arround with it uhh! so I believe the setting CPU load line calibration was set to medium, it does say the VRM thermal will increase.. but I thought it would be a few degrees at most. (wonder if setting it to auto would reduce the heat even more)

it's more like, going from medium to regular, 10 degree less on socket, wow ! and I put the CPU voltage to 1.48, see my Vdroop is insane though 1.368 on load.

Right now it's running stable on OCCT after 30mn+

here is the screen :



no more throttling

Notice also the multiplier 7-20 mh.

the backside socket, just to show, the double sided ductape was an awesome idea thanks ! :



Here is my PC :



Cables are a wee bit messy I know, will have to spend some time to make it more PR0

Alright nice, and this summer if the temps are'nt jumping too high I could even bump the overclock some more Muaha


----------



## mikemykeMB

I can send ya this one...just lol...no means to be a AH...i just had to perk upon that small fan and remembered a smaller one..THIS.
.
Might work a bit...on a mini.mini.small itx, that will never see a 8350...Becoz it will melt..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting, 90ms was available in bios on mine. I'll have to play with that a bit, thanks for pointing that out


if your kit can work at 90ns, better..
110ns is the lowest I can get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Boom @160 or 110?


110ns mate..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It'll work with some kits but not all, you'll know soon enough it'll either boot or it won't.


Yes, it'll either, boot or not..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Whoa.. that's a biggun..lol,..got anything smaller?


that is actually pretty small, 40mm or 50mm i would guess


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> The thing also is you need a thin one too otherwise the back of the case won't close, I measured mine to be I think 20mm (also needs some space for the air to be able to pass).
> 
> So let's recap lol, I tryed to put that little fan, then running prime95 the socket was sitting at 73°..so I was mmh.. what could that be, went in bios to reduce the voltage and realised there is this DIGI+ VRM setting in my board and I had actually messed arround with it uhh! so I believe the setting CPU load line calibration was set to medium, it does say the VRM thermal will increase.. but I thought it would be a few degrees at most. (wonder if setting it to auto would reduce the heat even more)
> 
> it's more like, going from medium to regular, 10 degree less on socket, wow ! and I put the CPU voltage to 1.48, see my Vdroop is insane though 1.368 on load.
> 
> Right now it's running stable on OCCT after 30mn+


That is a big vdroop. Still stable ?

Yeah that fan on the back needs to be thin in your case. Ideally 80mm to 92mm takes care of the socket and vrm area.


----------



## Devildog83

I fit Ironman's core in the back for some cooling.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> That is a big vdroop. Still stable ?
> 
> Yeah that fan on the back needs to be thin in your case. Ideally 80mm to 92mm takes care of the socket and vrm area.


Yes actually, after like 1 hour on OCCT the MIN CPU speeds on HWINFO showed 24 mhz or something again.. so I was disapointed, and decided the ultimate test would be BF4 64 player server







lol

So I went there and actually, it never been so stable ! constant 60 fps, I was even able to increase the graphics, and still see the FPS being epicly stable ! until of course I reach my graphic card treshold..

But so far it works perfectly, even though that HWINFO showing the 24mhz minimum speed thing which would indicate some throttle, so for now I'd say it's uber stable, but i'll still wait a few more days of testing just to be 100% sure !

And lol I even had the feeling "Man I don't even need a new graphic card yet **** that" ahha so much it was smooth even thought I bumped graphics, put a few things to medium with 1900x1200 reso









And yea definately will buy a 90 mm one of these days









PS : lol devildog, nice fan


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yes actually, after like 1 hour on OCCT the MIN CPU speeds on HWINFO showed 24 mhz or something again.. so I was disapointed, and decided the ultimate test would be BF4 64 player server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So I went there and actually, it never been so stable ! constant 60 fps, I was even able to increase the graphics, and still see the FPS being epicly stable ! until of course I reach my graphic card treshold..
> 
> But so far it works perfectly, even though that HWINFO showing the 24mhz minimum speed thing which would indicate some throttle, so for now I'd say it's uber stable, but i'll still wait a few more days of testing just to be 100% sure !
> 
> And lol I even had the feeling "Man I don't even need a new graphic card yet **** that" ahha so much it was smooth even thought I bumped graphics, put a few things to medium with 1900x1200 reso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea definately will buy a 90 mm one of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : lol devildog, nice fan


24Mhz has to be a misread. I get 5.89Ghz max and trust me I aint running that high. Some times with OCs HWinfo gets misreads.


----------



## Devildog83

Only 2 more days and my 8350 goes under real water, I am impatiently waiting.


----------



## Noviets

Is demineralised water okay to use in a loop with mayhems X1 concentrate?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> 24Mhz has to be a misread. I get 5.89Ghz max and trust me I aint running that high. Some times with OCs HWinfo gets misreads.


Unless HE is throttling, you can call that a MISREAD.

My hunch is that his UBER Temps can be can be due to his GPU getting 90 degrees which will emit enough heat inside his case to cause his CPU temps to go high as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yes actually, after like 1 hour on OCCT the MIN CPU speeds on HWINFO showed 24 mhz or something again.. so I was disapointed, and decided the ultimate test would be BF4 64 player server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> So I went there and actually, it never been so stable ! constant 60 fps, I was even able to increase the graphics, and still see the FPS being epicly stable ! until of course I reach my graphic card treshold..
> 
> But so far it works perfectly, even though that HWINFO showing the 24mhz minimum speed thing which would indicate some throttle, so for now I'd say it's uber stable, but i'll still wait a few more days of testing just to be 100% sure !
> 
> And lol I even had the feeling "Man I don't even need a new graphic card yet **** that" ahha so much it was smooth even thought I bumped graphics, put a few things to medium with 1900x1200 reso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea definately will buy a 90 mm one of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : lol devildog, nice fan


Try to drop that Vcore. Set LLC to High to limit Vdroop.

Not sure how your board reacts but I find HIGH to have the least Vdroop on the SaberKitty. Remember, you'd want your Vcore to have least swings. Either Going up or Down. *To observe the behaviour of your Vcore, DOUBLE-CLICK Vcore on HWInfo64* , it will show you a Histogram Graph of how your Vcore goes with Time and Load. You'd want it as flat as possible with the presence of Load.


----------



## Durquavian

It wont run 24Mhz ever, way too slow will shut down long before that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> It wont run 24Mhz ever, way too slow will shut down long before that.


LOL.. Scratch that.. It was indeed a misread.

It was 24MHz and yes, it will shutdown way before that..

But yeah, he's throttling hard.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Is demineralised water okay to use in a loop with mayhems X1 concentrate?


Give this a read.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/distilled-water-shootout-water-purity/

Save yourself some monies and just buy distilled. An deiinized won't be bad. But it is a waste of monies better spent elsewhere


----------



## StrongForce

I can't lower voltage anything than that or I get an error in OCCT, and yea misread, but weird that the misread occurs in HWINFO, and OCCT and also in CPU Z at times.. it's why I was thinking something might be glitched on my BIOS, also the multiplier on CPU Z shows 20- 7 , as if the power saving thing was enabled..

And I don't think this is throttling, because my current temps (last screenshot) are very good, unless maybe the socket temp which goes from 72 to 73..

And with that 14 cm fan it shoould blow off all the extra heat from the GPU away.. mmh

So yea I'm a bit lost, will just get a bigger fan to put on the backside socket.. and install the AMD extra fan I got as an extractor there, lol can't really do much better than that if the temps doesn't drop after that I don't know what to do.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I can't lower voltage anything than that or I get an error in OCCT, and yea misread, *but weird that the misread occurs in HWINFO, and OCCT and also in CPU Z at times.*. it's why I was thinking something might be glitched on my BIOS, also the multiplier on CPU Z shows 20- 7 , as if the power saving thing was enabled..
> 
> And I don't think this is throttling, because my current temps (last screenshot) are very good, unless maybe the socket temp which goes from 72 to 73..
> 
> And with that 14 cm fan it shoould blow off all the extra heat from the GPU away.. mmh
> 
> So yea I'm a bit lost, will just get a bigger fan to put on the backside socket.. and install the AMD extra fan I got as an extractor there, lol can't really do much better than that if the temps doesn't drop after that I don't know what to do.


They all pull from the same source, they don't read from the CPU directly.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> it's why I was thinking something might be glitched on my BIOS


Probably not bios, maybe a sensor or power hiccup, but millisecond misreads in monitoring programs are very common. Just recently I had an AI Suite warning that my vcore was at an impossibly low voltage, like .02v or something, heh. My system was completely stable though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I can't lower voltage anything than that or I get an error in OCCT, and yea misread, but weird that the misread occurs in HWINFO, and OCCT and also in CPU Z at times.. it's why I was thinking something might be glitched on my BIOS, also the multiplier on CPU Z shows 20- 7 , as if the power saving thing was enabled..
> 
> And I don't think this is throttling, because my current temps (last screenshot) are very good, unless maybe the socket temp which goes from 72 to 73..
> 
> And with that 14 cm fan it shoould blow off all the extra heat from the GPU away.. mmh
> 
> So yea I'm a bit lost, will just get a bigger fan to put on the backside socket.. and install the AMD extra fan I got as an extractor there, lol can't really do much better than that if the temps doesn't drop after that I don't know what to do.


Can not see your rig as I an on mobile. But gave you tried during off apm? That would tell you if it is throttling from socket. It may still throttle from vrms if that is programmed in to bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> it's why I was thinking something might be glitched on my BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not bios, maybe a sensor or power hiccup, but millisecond misreads in monitoring programs are very common. Just recently I had an AI Suite warning that my vcore was at an impossibly low voltage, like .02v or something, heh. My system was completely stable though.
Click to expand...

Nah that never happens...


----------



## StrongForce

Mhh yea though I would have think it would be more common especially since HWINFO seems to be quite popular, i currently using high LLC CPU, and CPU/MOBO and much less vdrop, and the Core temp is alright moving between 59-62, I could try changing the side of the fan inside my NHU D-14 by the way.. cause I believe that way it may be blowing heat on the VRMs (or maybe even the sensor itself, lol god knows where it is).

Motherboard temp is stable at 30° too Vcore 1.44 @ 1.48 in BIOS

Socket CPU is at 70-72.. will do further research tomorow, time to sleep now lol

Oh and also I wasn't running any graphic test, so no Grfx heat involved..

Hah Mega man mate you just broke the record..









But yea it never happend with my old CPU that's why I was wondering mh, and also it seems to be recurring lol :


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Mhh yea though I would have think it would be more common especially since HWINFO seems to be quite popular, i currently using high LLC CPU, and CPU/MOBO and much less vdrop, and the Core temp is alright moving between 59-62, I could try changing the side of the fan inside my NHU D-14 by the way.. cause I believe that way it may be blowing heat on the VRMs (or maybe even the sensor itself, lol god knows where it is).
> 
> Motherboard temp is stable at 30° too Vcore 1.44 @ 1.48 in BIOS
> 
> Socket CPU is at 70-72.. will do further research tomorow, time to sleep now lol
> 
> Oh and also I wasn't running any graphic test, so no Grfx heat involved..
> 
> Hah Mega man mate you just broke the record..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yea it never happend with my old CPU that's why I was wondering mh, and also it seems to be recurring lol :


Oh hell, I'm really thinking your CPU Frequency is not misread.

If you can, please try to double click on the CPU Frequency on HWInfo64 to record the clocks on a graphical way. Any core will do..

And try to see if that APM is disabled.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Give this a read.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/distilled-water-shootout-water-purity/
> 
> Save yourself some monies and just buy distilled. An deiinized won't be bad. But it is a waste of monies better spent elsewhere


The problem is it seems the only places that sell distilled water here are mechanics for battery top-ups. Which seem to be general use cheap stuff.

Bunnings (Hardware store) sells Demineralised water which is just up the road from me.

I'm having a hard time finding high quality distilled, I have no problem spending the money on the Demineralised, I just was wondering if it was better/purer than Distilled.

I might get one of those purity testors and get a couple samples


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> The problem is it seems the only places that sell distilled water here are mechanics for battery top-ups. Which seem to be general use cheap stuff.
> 
> Bunnings (Hardware store) sells Demineralised water which is just up the road from me.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding high quality distilled, I have no problem spending the money on the Demineralised, I just was wondering if it was better/purer than Distilled.
> 
> I might get one of those purity testors and get a couple samples


You can buy premixed coolants


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Give this a read.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/distilled-water-shootout-water-purity/
> 
> Save yourself some monies and just buy distilled. An deiinized won't be bad. But it is a waste of monies better spent elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is it seems the only places that sell distilled water here are mechanics for battery top-ups. Which seem to be general use cheap stuff.
> 
> Bunnings (Hardware store) sells Demineralised water which is just up the road from me.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding high quality distilled, I have no problem spending the money on the Demineralised, I just was wondering if it was better/purer than Distilled.
> 
> I might get one of those purity testors and get a couple samples
Click to expand...

Seriously? I can just walk to Jewel Osco (big food store) and just grab a 1 gallon distilled water from the shelf for like $1.00. They must have hundreds of jugs just sitting there all the time. And we uh... we got a few of them in my area;


That is from their store locator, and it only covers 30 miles from inner Chicago... You get the idea. There's also CVS, Walgreens, Walmart, K-Mart... All of which have just as big a presence, and carry multiple brands.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea I have heard of that. I ment to put in."If you can, and it is readily available" but for got to.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea I have heard of that. I ment to put in."If you can, and it is readily available" but for got to.


Premixed Coolants are reliable now??

I've heard people recommend them over the previously taught dead (distilled) water. Being good when mixed metals in the loop.


----------



## Mega Man

Water is king and prefixed carry the same issues as always. You can. But you have to clean your loop more often


----------



## gertruude

is this any good for 2133?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is this any good for 2133?


It is..









Is this with a lower DRAM Refresh Cycle Time?

Can your RAM do 2133 CL 9?

Another EDIT:

FSB plays a big role on my previous AIDA post. Observed even with same CPU-NB at 2600, FSB can produce better numbers.


----------



## Johan45

When it comes to memory performnce and latency, the NB is the biggest driver on AMD chips. Just test it out.
Once you get the hang of playing with your ram timings/ frequency, you can do some really cool things with it. I took my so/so Sniper 2133 CL11 and did this with it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Premixed Coolants are reliable now??
> 
> I've heard people recommend them over the previously taught dead (distilled) water. Being good when mixed metals in the loop.


I m going to use this stuff and distilled water.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_1071_915&products_id=34079&zenid=b2bfb5c9eeb5a46710eeb8fdcdd94909


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I m going to use this stuff and distilled water.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_1071_915&products_id=34079&zenid=b2bfb5c9eeb5a46710eeb8fdcdd94909


Should be awesome.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I m going to use this stuff and distilled water.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_381_1071_915&products_id=34079&zenid=b2bfb5c9eeb5a46710eeb8fdcdd94909


Save the $20 and just use distilled water with a bit of Nuke.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Save the $20 and just use distilled water with a bit of Nuke.


Too late, it's already on it's way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> When it comes to memory performnce and latency, the NB is the biggest driver on AMD chips. Just test it out.
> Once you get the hang of playing with your ram timings/ frequency, you can do some really cool things with it. I took my so/so Sniper 2133 CL11 and did this with it


Ohh GAWD!!!

You should call your ram monster instead of sniper!!!lol

How much voltage did you dial for almost 3000 cpu-nb?

You might be right. Just my experience that I could dial 2600 cpu-nb by multi and 4.8 CPU also by multi, ram at 2400 and score lower than raising FSB to around 260 all clocks and timings equal.

Hands down on your CPU and ram there!!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh GAWD!!!
> 
> You should call your ram monster instead of sniper!!!lol
> 
> How much voltage did you dial for almost 3000 cpu-nb?
> 
> You might be right. Just my experience that I could dial 2600 cpu-nb by multi and 4.8 CPU also by multi, ram at 2400 and score lower than raising FSB to around 260 all clocks and timings equal.
> 
> Hands down on your CPU and ram there!!!


Thanks Mus1mus
I'm not saying that the FSB won't make a difference it's something I have never really tested TBH, I always have ran higher FSB, I think it's just a hold over from the Pre BE era. What I do know is that the NB in essence is your memory controller and the faster you can get it the better performance you'll get from it and your cache. With the 9370 I can run 3000 ish with 1.35 - 1.4v my 8350 takes 1.45v but it's a pig to start with.
OC'ing ram isn't all that hard once you understand it. All the timings tie into each other in some way. When I first started I found the bios guide at ROG forum helpful and using AMD OD you can make ram changes in windows and test without having to reboot constantly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Mus1mus
> I'm not saying that the FSB won't make a difference it's something I have never really tested TBH, I always have ran higher FSB, I think it's just a hold over from the Pre BE era. What I do know is that the NB in essence is your memory controller and the faster you can get it the better performance you'll get from it and your cache. With the 9370 I can run 3000 ish with 1.35 - 1.4v my 8350 takes 1.45v but it's a pig to start with.
> OC'ing ram isn't all that hard once you understand it. All the timings tie into each other in some way. When I first started I found the bios guide at ROG forum helpful and using AMD OD you can make ram changes in windows and test without having to reboot constantly.


Agreed..

Well, I actually did my own readings on ram stuff. Reason being my chip hates pure multi. It needs more Vcore on multi than FSB. And started out on the beloved UD3 r3. So RAM multi stops at 2133 FSB held to stock.

So yeah, I got it a little figured out somehow. Now, on the kitty, things are a bit different. So still learning it out. But the greatest limitation I have now is cooling.. And my chip maybe. So there still room for upgrades.

The rig actually started out as a company gift for my sister in law (yeah, I'm living with my bro) which we slowly upgraded with air cooling. And got hooked on to this OC bug!!!

And it's fun.. Very fun indeed when I take a look back on the money originally spent for this rig (started out with 1000$). The performance I have squeezed out from it cannot be denied on the price point.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Agreed..
> 
> Well, I actually did my own readings on ram stuff. Reason being my chip hates pure multi. It needs more Vcore on multi than FSB. And started out on the beloved UD3 r3. So RAM multi stops at 2133 FSB held to stock.
> 
> So yeah, I got it a little figured out somehow. Now, on the kitty, things are a bit different. So still learning it out. But the greatest limitation I have now is cooling.. And my chip maybe. So there still room for upgrades.
> 
> The rig actually started out as a company gift for my sister in law (yeah, I'm living with my bro) which we slowly upgraded with air cooling. And got hooked on to this OC bug!!!
> 
> And it's fun.. Very fun indeed when I take a look back on the money originally spent for this rig (started out with 1000$). The performance I have squeezed out from it cannot be denied on the price point.


OHH man you gotta watch out for that OC bug. It has a nasty bite. In some cases the damage can be permanent. Ha ha
I have one of the Kitties as well, it's a very capable board for pushing these CPUs if you wish to do so. Just FYI ram is the same as CPU when OCing you can squeeze more from it at times with added volts. Even 1.7-1.75 is OK for everyday putering as long as you have good airflow and the temps stay down.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> When it comes to memory performnce and latency, the NB is the biggest driver on AMD chips. Just test it out.
> Once you get the hang of playing with your ram timings/ frequency, you can do some really cool things with it. I took my so/so Sniper 2133 CL11 and did this with it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


Out of curiosity, are you only occupying two dimm slots?

I've had a hard time pushing my clocks from my RipjawZ's. Expensive kit think they were around $240 when I bought them a little over a year ago. Rated at 2133-9-11-10-28 @ 1.65 (4x4GB).


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you only occupying two dimm slots?
> 
> I've had a hard time pushing my clocks from my RipjawZ's. Expensive kit think they were around $240 when I bought them a little over a year ago. Rated at 2133-9-11-10-28 @ 1.65 (4x4GB).


Yes that was only a 2x4G kit. But I have run 4x2G sticks as well. With the added ram you may need more CPU_NB voltage to help stabilize the IMC. Maybe even a touch more memory volts too1.67-1.68v it won't hurt it at all


----------



## gertruude

win7


win8



Windows 7 takes the winners flag lol

it was a clean win8 install too









Go Go Win7!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> win7
> 
> 
> win8
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 takes the winners flag lol
> 
> it was a clean win8 install too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Go Win7!!


Nice comparison, although it's close.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OHH man you gotta watch out for that OC bug. It has a nasty bite. In some cases the damage can be permanent. Ha ha
> I have one of the Kitties as well, it's a very capable board for pushing these CPUs if you wish to do so. Just FYI ram is the same as CPU when OCing you can squeeze more from it at times with added volts. Even 1.7-1.75 is OK for everyday putering as long as you have good airflow and the temps stay down.


Pushed 1.85 before...lol
Thing is, amd cannot heat up rams.. Unlike Intel.. Our workstations' rams heat up considerably idling in an ideal working environment. Just my observation. Although, I must say pushing voltages to the rams heat up and CPUs as well..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> win7
> 
> 
> win8
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 takes the winners flag lol
> 
> it was a clean win8 install too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Go Win7!!


Lol.. But useability-wise, which would you prefer?

I find windows 8 very compelling once you get the hang of the interface..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pushed 1.85 before...lol
> Thing is, amd cannot heat up rams.. Unlike Intel.. Our workstations' rams heat up considerably idling in an ideal working environment. Just my observation. Although, I must say pushing voltages to the rams heat up and CPUs as well..
> Lol.. But useability-wise, which would you prefer?
> 
> I find windows 8 very compelling once you get the hang of the interface..


Once u get used to win 8 i suppose its alright, but ive personally found win8 crashes and corrupts easily when benchmarking so i tend to stick with 7


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Once u get used to win 8 i suppose its alright, but ive personally found win8 crashes and corrupts easily when benchmarking so i tend to stick with 7


Same here Gertie, I've wondered if it has something to do with how closely Win8 is tied to the UEFI for that fast start and shutdown convenience.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Same here Gertie, I've wondered if it has something to do with how closely Win8 is tied to the UEFI for that fast start and shutdown convenience.


Never tried that thing yet TBH..

One thing I have experienced, I got a couple of games that I can't play smoothly on w7.but plays nice and smooth on w8..not to mentioned those games crash on w7..

Hehehe


----------



## Johan45

I have found that your BIOS version can play a big part in that Mus1mus. Some of the newer ones don't play well, same as drivers for that matter.

I was talking the UEFI bios, if you navigate with a mouse in bios you've tried it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Windows 7 takes the winners flag lol
> 
> it was a clean win8 install too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Go Win7!!


Margin of error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lol.. But useability-wise, which would you prefer?
> 
> I find windows 8 very compelling once you get the hang of the interface..


Burn Metro with fire, get Start8 to fix it, enjoy the much improved OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have found that your BIOS version can play a big part in that Mus1mus. Some of the newer ones don't play well, same as drivers for that matter.
> 
> I was talking the UEFI bios, if you navigate with a mouse in bios you've tried it.


I've found it to be an ASUS problem.

To explain, I have never once corrupted any operating system while benchmarking. I have never had to re-flash BIOS due to bad OCs either. Clear CMOS, yes, especially with a bad RAM OC, but never re-flash. But I hear both of these coming from Saber and CH-V owners, which leads me to believe something is off with their UEFI implementation.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Margin of error.
> Burn Metro with fire, get Start8 to fix it, enjoy the much improved OS.
> I've found it to be an ASUS problem.
> 
> To explain, I have never once corrupted any operating system while benchmarking. I have never had to re-flash BIOS due to bad OCs either. Clear CMOS, yes, especially with a bad RAM OC, but never re-flash. But I hear both of these coming from Saber and CH-V owners, which leads me to believe something is off with their UEFI implementation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Margin of error.


Never had to reflash myself either, cmos yes but i use memok for that cmos is pain in the butt to get to with my fat fingers haha


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Once u get used to win 8 i suppose its alright, but ive personally found win8 crashes and corrupts easily when benchmarking so i tend to stick with 7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Same here Gertie, I've wondered if it has something to do with how closely Win8 is tied to the UEFI for that fast start and shutdown convenience.


I agree with that. I'm pretty sure Win8 stores some vital information in RAM at some point during startup that makes it more prone to be unstable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Margin of error.
> Burn Metro with fire, get Start8 to fix it, enjoy the much improved OS.
> I've found it to be an ASUS problem.
> 
> To explain, I have never once corrupted any operating system while benchmarking. I have never had to re-flash BIOS due to bad OCs either. Clear CMOS, yes, especially with a bad RAM OC, but never re-flash. But I hear both of these coming from Saber and CH-V owners, which leads me to believe something is off with their UEFI implementation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Never had to reflash myself either, cmos yes but i use memok for that cmos is pain in the butt to get to with my fat fingers haha


That's odd you say that i re-flash a lot, CHV-z Saber and I've had to to my Maximu Hero more than once. I really do beat these things up though. I usually notice it first with my saved profiles, they don't come back correctly or they won't save over an older one. Hmmmm get's me thinking.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

is any one running an Asrock 970 Extreme 3 here? i got a question about your bios!~


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is any one running an Asrock 970 Extreme 3 here? i got a question about your bios!~


Not a lot of ASRock board users here. I have trouble finding even information on the extreme9 but maybe I can help?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Not a lot of ASRock board users here. I have trouble finding even information on the extreme9 but maybe I can help?


can you disable one core per module?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is any one running an Asrock 970 Extreme 3 here? i got a question about your bios!~


I have a 990 extreme 3, not sure if I can be much help , but fire away.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can you disable one core per module?


Did you want me to try to do it and see if it works? there is definitely an option to do that in my BIOS. listed exactly as you call it: "disable one core per module." well not exaclty just double checked and in my biose it's called disable one unit per module and it works fine so far.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Did you want me to try to do it and see if it works? there is definitely an option to do that in my BIOS. listed exactly as you call it: "disable one core per module."


sure, I want to see how far past 5ghz i can push my chip on 4c/4m I can hit 5ghz on 6 cores.

and i want a reason to buy a new fx-8 for my chvfz... better clocks


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sure, I want to see how far past 5ghz i can push my chip on 4c/4m I can hit 5ghz on 6 cores.
> 
> and i want a reason to buy a new fx-8 for my chvfz... better clocks


You got me interested in it already.







it was scary cause my surge protector tripped when I set it to 4 cores but it was probably from a thunderstorm last night but at the same time really spooky like a premonition. I don't heed any superstitious advice though. I heard that you won't see much of a difference from disabling cores other than a few degrees celsius from another thread on here but since I'm already running it what did you have in mind? I don't think it will go far past 5Ghz since it was already taking me 1.6+ to try to get that stable with 8 cores. I also edited my previous post a little so you might want to reread it.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sure, I want to see how far past 5ghz i can push my chip on 4c/4m I can hit 5ghz on 6 cores.
> 
> and i want a reason to buy a new fx-8 for my chvfz... better clocks


I have extremely hot ambient temps right now since I live in NA south east. but at 5.1ghz the best I could do is about 5 runs of IBT standard (non AVX) without a freeze at about 1.56 vcore with a max temp of 70c on package but since I've already had a few beers and a electrical scare I thought to myself "you know what would be a great idea? some stress testing." and that was the best I could get. can't do much higher than that since it's already about 27c ambient but at least you might have a ball park to shoot for.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I have extremely hot ambient temps right now since I live in NA south east. but at 5.1ghz the best I could do is about 5 runs of IBT standard (non AVX) without a freeze at about 1.56 vcore with a max temp of 70c on package but since I've already had a few beers and a electrical scare I thought to myself "you know what would be a great idea? some stress testing." and that was the best I could get. can't do much higher than that since it's already about 27c ambient but at least you might have a ball park to shoot for.


that's what it took for my chip to do 5ghz on 6 cores.

I've got one bleeping core limiting my chips potential.. however it was appropriately binned i doubt it would pass as a 9370..

i'm shooting for 5.5ish i may decide to go with a UD3/UD5 just because of how far i want to push it.. that meek 4+1 won't hold out long @ 5.5

and i'm well aware of asrock throttle happy VRMS.. its just a 40-50$ differnce from a clearance 970 ex3 vs 990fx udX

and 27*c damn... its unseasonably chilly right now maybe 10*c cooler atleast?


----------



## Nisrock7863

Now that I've got some quieter fans, I've noticed that my power supply sounds like a basket full of parakeets wrapped in a few comforters. It's obnoxious. Is that coil whine?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Now that I've got some quieter fans, I've noticed that my power supply sounds like a basket full of parakeets wrapped in a few comforters. It's obnoxious. Is that coil whine?


Does it go away when idle and get louder under load?


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quite the opposite. It goes away under load, or seems to, and is very noticeable when idle.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Quite the opposite. It goes away under load, or seems to, and is very noticeable when idle.


Then it isn't coil wine. The fan may be off or something, making it only spin right at higher speeds. I dunno.


----------



## Synister

Guys my Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1600 Cl8 kit is rated for 160 ns - but always is set to 300 ns.

ie. in the kitty's bios I can manually set the ram to 160 ns - but on reboot if I re-enter bios, it's reading it as 300 ns ???

Any ideas?

Ps. @Mega Man spot on with that earlier post about adding .005 - .01 V to the 1.8 NB to stabilize the HTT! Worked like a charm. Twitches .1 every now and then









Edit: Lazy left pinky. & ps.


----------



## diggiddi

Does the price correspond to "overclockability" with these processors? eg processors on sale are a low oc'ing batch as compared those sold at regular price or there is no correlation at all


----------



## Synister

No correlation in that regard to price. They are all binned the same at the factory with the same SKU ie FX-83XX etc.

Take it you have the urge to purchase an FX on sale?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Guys my Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 1600 Cl8 kit is rated for 160 ns - but always is set to 300 ns.
> 
> ie. in the kitty's bios I can manually set the ram to 160 ns - but on reboot if I re-enter bios, it's reading it as 300 ns ???
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Ps. @Mega Man spot on with that earlier post about adding .005 - .01 V to the 1.8 NB to stabilize the HTT! Worked like a charm. Twitches .1 every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Lazy left pinky. & ps.


could be that your ram oc isnt stable and its going back t stock on reboot?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> No correlation in that regard to price. They are all binned the same at the factory with the same SKU ie FX-83XX etc.
> 
> Take it you have the urge to purchase an FX on sale?










Yessir trying to get the best price ya know


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh hell, I'm really thinking your CPU Frequency is not misread.
> 
> If you can, please try to double click on the CPU Frequency on HWInfo64 to record the clocks on a graphical way. Any core will do..
> 
> And try to see if that APM is disabled.


I'm checking that at the moment.. thanks, I didn't know we could click on it !, will post a screen shot as an update soon.

EDIT : 

And wow ok, so I took the time to switch my NHU D-14 fans direction and it's only getting worse now ! I had twice windows hangs up (screen still and nothing happens) when the socket temperature hit 79, I'm getting desperate now, I think I'll try to just lower my overclocking and voltage, and probably that LLC settings back to normal..









EDIT 2: OK guys I have a bit of a problem.. I don't know if it's the thermal paste that was badly applyed or something else that's wrong but right now, I was changing back the LLC to auto, my PC wouldn't boot at all, had to load the default settings, and thought... ok who cares I'm just gonna run default settings for now I had enough, then, out of curiosity I wanted to check my temps with default, um, opens OOCT, crash after a few second (and AIsuite tells me socket reach 78°).. reboots, try with prime 95 AS SOON as I click the ok button to start it, insta crash.. uhh.. so now I'm in a SOS call situation, plus I don't have thermal paste to change (and it's a good thing because that thing was getting old and maybe my problems started because of that) I'm thinking of buying prolmatech pk3 after watching some reviews and feedback.. what you guys think, what's weird also is that the core temp didnt seemed high, but maybe it went skyhigh, don't know for sure.. damn.. I only have enough for 1 more application so I'll probably order it now.

But yea after checking again, now even in idle the core temp jumps from 30-40 definately thermal paste..


----------



## diggiddi

Is it possible to overclock some cores and leave others normal speeds?


----------



## Devildog83

I'm thinking the 5 Ghz club is in the near future. Starting to dry fit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I'm thinking the 5 Ghz club is in the near future. Starting to dry fit.


Nice..

You got the D5 Photon right?


----------



## Sand3853

Hello everyone... I just recently came back over to the red team (previously sportin an i5) with the purchase of an 8320







I had one when they first came out, but my understanding of overclocking and selecting quality hardware wasn't the best and I ended up getting rid of it in frustration...and the fact I ended up with a dud of a chip for overclocking.... Anyways, been playing around with the new 8320 and am curious if my voltages are in the ballpark...

I am sitting at 4.5ghz at 1.36v (drops a little to 1.32 at load). I know that its not completely stable (did well in Prime/IBT) as I have intermittent flickering, but was more or less curious what other people are sitting at around similar clocks. Temps, btw, seem to be the limiting factor, at least on my socket. HWmonitor reports 60 max on the socket, but 35 max on the core (installing some small fans soon).

All in all happy with the results so far











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8284637


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice..
> 
> You got the D5 Photon right?


Yep, and this stuff. Raystorm and an Alphacool XT45 360mm


----------



## Noviets

In terms of pure performance, is it worth going from an 8350 to a 9590?
XT45 360 + UT60 240 rads in the loop. (Still on it's way from Performance-PCs every day a die a little more







lol)

I'm assuming there's like a 200-300 mhz difference from the two chips right? is the upgrade worth it, or should we hold off and wait to see what AMD have in store this year?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, is it worth going from an 8350 to a 9590?
> XT45 360 + UT60 240 rads in the loop. (Still on it's way from Performance-PCs every day a die a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol)
> 
> I'm assuming there's like a 200-300 mhz difference from the two chips right? is the upgrade worth it, or should we hold off and wait to see what AMD have in store this year?


IMO I believe it depends on what value you place on achieving 5.0ghz, you are not guaranteed to hit it with 8350


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, is it worth going from an 8350 to a 9590?
> XT45 360 + UT60 240 rads in the loop. (Still on it's way from Performance-PCs every day a die a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol)
> 
> I'm assuming there's like a 200-300 mhz difference from the two chips right? is the upgrade worth it, or should we hold off and wait to see what AMD have in store this year?


I really don't think it would be worth it if you have a decent 8350.
It's pretty tough on motherboards psu's etc to run them above 5 ghz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yep, and this stuff. Raystorm and an Alphacool XT45 360mm


Hmm.. Nice.

That Photon Res and Pump is gorgeous.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> In terms of pure performance, is it worth going from an 8350 to a 9590?
> XT45 360 + UT60 240 rads in the loop. (Still on it's way from Performance-PCs every day a die a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol)
> 
> I'm assuming there's like a 200-300 mhz difference from the two chips right? is the upgrade worth it, or should we hold off and wait to see what AMD have in store this year?


If you want a shortcut to your OC'ing woes then maybe yes. Out of the box, a 9590 is an overclocked 8350. Performance-wise, if both are clocked the same, they should perform the same.

That being said, 9590s and 9370s nowadys seemed to require less voltages to reach high clocks. If you can support them with proper cooling, they would OC easier.

Edit: And as mentioned above me, Motherboard will play a big role with that too..


----------



## diggiddi

What is the limiting factor in pairing cpu's with gpu's ? Is it the cpu's memory bandwith or another metric like compute power?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the limiting factor in pairing cpu's with gpu's ? Is it the cpu's memory bandwith or another metric like compute power?


Do you mean Bottlenecking?

I hope you don't think about the FX for the CPU. lol

But in these modern times, you can pretty much pair and match hardware. Unless you have a CPU that was using a board that doesn't support a certain GPU Port, or pairing a dual core to a quad 290x, then there's the issue you are thinking.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the limiting factor in pairing cpu's with gpu's ? Is it the cpu's memory bandwith or another metric like compute power?


In what way?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you mean Bottlenecking?
> 
> I hope you don't think about the FX for the CPU. lol
> 
> But in these modern times, you can pretty much pair and match hardware. Unless you have a CPU that was using a board that doesn't support a certain GPU Port, or pairing a dual core to a quad 290x, then there's the issue you are thinking.


Yes I mean bottlenecking, It gets thrown about so often I'm trying to figure out if you can look at a metric like memory bandwidth and determine if a cpu will bottleneck a gpu


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you mean Bottlenecking?
> 
> I hope you don't think about the FX for the CPU. lol
> 
> But in these modern times, you can pretty much pair and match hardware. Unless you have a CPU that was using a board that doesn't support a certain GPU Port, or pairing a dual core to a quad 290x, then there's the issue you are thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I mean bottlenecking, It gets thrown about so often I'm trying to figure out if you can look at a metric like memory bandwidth and determine if a cpu will bottleneck a gpu
Click to expand...

In an APU maybe.

When it comes to CPUs and dGPUs, the bottleneck is simple.

How many FPS can the CPU make?
How many FPS can the GPU make?

The one that makes less FPS is the bottleneck.


----------



## diggiddi

But the FPS the cpu makes is dependent on what exactly?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> But the FPS the cpu makes is dependent on what exactly?


Usually, strength of the cores. Depending how multi-threaded the engine is, it can also depend on the number of them, and as hinted earlier, how well writen the engine is.

In most games, CPU load would increase based on more and higher detail models, more units, or more physics. GPU load would increase with larger textures, higher resolution, and Antialiasing.

The concept of a bottleneck is difficult to pin down, because while in, say, StarCraft 2 a 8350 at 5Ghz may bottleneck even a 7770 at 720p in the late game, if you forced the 7770 to play at 4k, it would still be the GPU holding the CPU back.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Usually, strength of the cores. Depending how multi-threaded the engine is, it can also depend on the number of them, and as hinted earlier, how well writen the engine is.
> 
> In most games, CPU load would increase based on more and higher detail models, more units, or more physics. GPU load would increase with larger textures, higher resolution, and Antialiasing.
> 
> *The concept of a bottleneck is difficult to pin down*, because while in, say, StarCraft 2 a 8350 at 5Ghz may bottleneck even a 7770 at 720p in the late game, if you forced the 7770 to play at 4k, it would still be the GPU holding the CPU back.


I hope I'm not trying to catch the wind here, Lets use a game like Crysis 3 that's cpu intensive and written to run on multithreaded cpus and ignore others that aren't optimized for this experience, to simplify things


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Usually, strength of the cores. Depending how multi-threaded the engine is, it can also depend on the number of them, and as hinted earlier, how well writen the engine is.
> 
> In most games, CPU load would increase based on more and higher detail models, more units, or more physics. GPU load would increase with larger textures, higher resolution, and Antialiasing.
> 
> *The concept of a bottleneck is difficult to pin down*, because while in, say, StarCraft 2 a 8350 at 5Ghz may bottleneck even a 7770 at 720p in the late game, if you forced the 7770 to play at 4k, it would still be the GPU holding the CPU back.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not trying to catch the wind here, Lets use a game like Crysis 3 that's cpu intensive and written to run on multithreaded cpus and ignore others that aren't optimized for this experience, to simplify things
Click to expand...

Even in a game like crysis, if you throw enough bad guys in a room it will always, eventually, become a CPU bottleneck. Likewise, you can just keep turning up the resolution and settings until the GPU becomes one.

Bottlenecks are extremely situational. No one game can be used because it would only describe that one game in that one instance. The question isn't so much "What is the bottleneck" as it is "what does it take for this to be the bottleneck".


----------



## diggiddi

LOL, I guess I was trying to catch the wind


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Usually, strength of the cores. Depending how multi-threaded the engine is, it can also depend on the number of them, and as hinted earlier, how well writen the engine is.
> 
> In most games, CPU load would increase based on more and higher detail models, more units, or more physics. GPU load would increase with larger textures, higher resolution, and Antialiasing.
> 
> *The concept of a bottleneck is difficult to pin down*, because while in, say, StarCraft 2 a 8350 at 5Ghz may bottleneck even a 7770 at 720p in the late game, if you forced the 7770 to play at 4k, it would still be the GPU holding the CPU back.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not trying to catch the wind here, Lets use a game like Crysis 3 that's cpu intensive and written to run on multithreaded cpus and ignore others that aren't optimized for this experience, to simplify things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even in a game like crysis, if you throw enough bad guys in a room it will always, eventually, become a CPU bottleneck. Likewise, you can just keep turning up the resolution and settings until the GPU becomes one.
> 
> Bottlenecks are extremely situational. No one game can be used because it would only describe that one game in that one instance. The question isn't so much "What is the bottleneck" as it is "what does it take for this to be the bottleneck".
Click to expand...

Very well put.
People misunderstand the concept so often.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Even in a game like crysis, if you throw enough bad guys in a room it will always, eventually, become a CPU bottleneck. Likewise, you can just keep turning up the resolution and settings until the GPU becomes one.
> 
> Bottlenecks are extremely situational. No one game can be used because it would only describe that one game in that one instance. The question isn't so much "What is the bottleneck" as it is "what does it take for this to be the bottleneck".


Hold up KyadCK, earlier you said strength of cores lets run with that, and look at BF3 MP and in my situation my humble phenom II needs minimum of 4.1 to fully feed my 7950 at 1165/1300 at 1080p with everything at highest settings. At 4ghz and below the game is simply not as smooth and gpu is not utilized fully, whilst cpu is maxxed out. In this instance I would advice anyone with a 7950 to match it up with at least an FX 6300 albeit overclocked, and most folks on here would recommend an 8320 to experience smooth gaming. We should be in accord that the 6300/8320 has "stronger cores" and the weakness of the phenom is causing the bottle necking, now between these 3 processors there has to be a metric which would allow a potential customer to look at them and pair up cpu/gpu adequately


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Hello everyone... I just recently came back over to the red team (previously sportin an i5) with the purchase of an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one when they first came out, but my understanding of overclocking and selecting quality hardware wasn't the best and I ended up getting rid of it in frustration...and the fact I ended up with a dud of a chip for overclocking.... Anyways, been playing around with the new 8320 and am curious if my voltages are in the ballpark...
> 
> I am sitting at 4.5ghz at 1.36v (drops a little to 1.32 at load). I know that its not completely stable (did well in Prime/IBT) as I have intermittent flickering, but was more or less curious what other people are sitting at around similar clocks. Temps, btw, seem to be the limiting factor, at least on my socket. HWmonitor reports 60 max on the socket, but 35 max on the core (installing some small fans soon).
> 
> All in all happy with the results so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8284637


Volts are looking good. Here is some tips though. Your core temps are great. Should be proud of that! If you are struggling with socket temps you can do 2 of 2 or 1 of 2 things.

You can add a fan to the VRM heatsink. This will cool the VRM's and also aid in cooling the socket. I recommend the stock AMD heatsink fan for this job. It works a treat and is small enough that you can work around it and still make it look good.Or you can put a fan to the backside of the mobo around the socket area and this will cool the socket. Now a small fan should do. Maybe 70mm should be ok. If you are like me though and like overkill you can mod your case for a 120mm. This will have a two fold benefit. Cause it will cool the backside of the socket AND the VRM's. OR YOU CAN DO BOTH OF THE ABOVE! AINT NO KILL LIKE OVERKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hold up KyadCK, earlier you said strength of cores lets run with that, and look at BF3 MP and in my situation my humble phenom II needs minimum of 4.1 to fully feed my 7950 at 1165/1300 at 1080p with everything at highest settings. At 4ghz and below the game is simply not as smooth and gpu is not utilized fully, whilst cpu is maxxed out. In this instance I would advice anyone with a 7950 to match it up with at least an FX 6300 albeit overclocked, and most folks on here would recommend an 8320 to experience smooth gaming. We should be in accord that the 6300/8320 has "stronger cores" and the weakness of the phenom is causing the bottle necking, now between these 3 processors there has to be a metric which would allow a potential customer to look at them and pair up cpu/gpu adequately


He actually said STRENGTH of the CORES and the NUMBER of THEM..

You cant compare a QUAD CORE to a HEXA CORE.

IPC or a processor's Instructions per Clock should answer your question. That is the combination of Single-Threading (Strength) Performance and the number of threads a CPU supports.

But like KYADCK said, it is just for a game if you compare CPU Performance on BF3. And also just performance on a certain resolution. 1080p.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *He actually said STRENGTH of the CORES and the NUMBER of THEM..
> 
> You cant compare a QUAD CORE to a HEXA CORE.*
> 
> IPC or a processor's Performance per Clock should answer your question. That is the combination of Single-Threading (Strength) Performance and the number of threads a CPU supports.
> 
> But like KYADCK said, it is just for a game if you compare CPU Performance on BF3. And also just performance on a certain resolution. 1080p.


I know you can't compare a quad core to a hexa core, Hence I put the phrase *stronger cores* in quotes
So at least I can figure out the minimum ipc needed for this particular sitation


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I know you can't compare a quad core to a hexa core, Hence I put the phrase *stronger cores* in quotes
> So at least I can figure out the minimum ipc needed for this particular sitation


Just for that game or other games that behaves the same way.

You also should not forget that How a Program is Written plays a big part on your question.

Take this as an example.

We have a workstation with a 4770K, a GTX 780, 32GB RAM, RAID 0 SSDs but lags (hangs) on a certain CAD Program. You'd get the idea.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hold up KyadCK, earlier you said strength of cores lets run with that, and look at BF3 MP and in my situation my humble phenom II needs minimum of 4.1 to fully feed my 7950 at 1165/1300 at 1080p with everything at highest settings. At 4ghz and below the game is simply not as smooth and gpu is not utilized fully, whilst cpu is maxxed out. In this instance I would advice anyone with a 7950 to match it up with at least an FX 6300 albeit overclocked, and most folks on here would recommend an 8320 to experience smooth gaming. We should be in accord that the 6300/8320 has "stronger cores" and the weakness of the phenom is causing the bottle necking, now between these 3 processors there has to be a metric which would allow a potential customer to look at them and pair up cpu/gpu adequately
> 
> 
> 
> He actually said STRENGTH of the CORES and the NUMBER of THEM..
> 
> You cant compare a QUAD CORE to a HEXA CORE.
> 
> IPC or a processor's Instructions per Clock should answer your question. That is the combination of Single-Threading (Strength) Performance and the number of threads a CPU supports.
> 
> But like KYADCK said, it is just for a game if you compare CPU Performance on BF3. And also just performance on a certain resolution. 1080p.
Click to expand...

IPC is the measure of efficiency, not the strength. Also, number of cores will not increase the IPC, it will increase the over all strength.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *He actually said STRENGTH of the CORES and the NUMBER of THEM..
> 
> You cant compare a QUAD CORE to a HEXA CORE.*
> 
> IPC or a processor's Performance per Clock should answer your question. That is the combination of Single-Threading (Strength) Performance and the number of threads a CPU supports.
> 
> But like KYADCK said, it is just for a game if you compare CPU Performance on BF3. And also just performance on a certain resolution. 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you can't compare a quad core to a hexa core, Hence I put the phrase *stronger cores* in quotes
> So at least I can figure out the minimum ipc needed for this particular sitation
Click to expand...

To put a bad habit to rest, IPC is not the only measurement of the strength of a core. For example, Phenom II has slightly better IPC than Piledriver does.

The actual measurement of "total" strength is IPS, or Instructions Per Second. IPS is what you get when you combine IPC and Clock speed. If the Ph II has about 5% more IPC, but the PD clocks 20% farther, than the PD chip is much stronger.

More cores can also help, but that is more situational than IPS is.

I'm sure others here wouldn't mind using their rigs to try and match your results. Trying to hit a bullseye may prove more interesting than trying to reach the top of a chart. Provide some FPS numbers and a repeatable situation, so it can be tested.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IPC is the measure of efficiency, not the strength. Also, number of cores will not increase the IPC, it will increase the over all strength.
> To put a bad habit to rest, IPC is not the only measurement of the strength of a core. *For example, Phenom II has slightly better IPC than Piledriver does.*
> 
> The actual measurement of "total" strength is IPS, or Instructions Per Second. IPS is what you get when you combine IPC and Clock speed. If the Ph II has about 5% more IPC, but the PD clocks 20% farther, than the PD chip is much stronger.
> 
> More cores can also help, but that is more situational than IPS is.
> 
> I'm sure others here wouldn't mind using their rigs to try and match your results. Trying to hit a bullseye may prove more interesting than trying to reach the top of a chart. Provide some FPS numbers and a repeatable situation, so it can be tested.


I was just about to say that does not seem right and i believe the phenom II has 8% more IPC
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/23/amd_fx8350_piledriver_processor_ipc_overclocking/3

I'll go through my files and pull up the fps data i've acquired, actually I have a thread with some data on it will post that here


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IPC is the measure of efficiency, not the strength. Also, number of cores will not increase the IPC, it will increase the over all strength.
> To put a bad habit to rest, IPC is not the only measurement of the strength of a core. *For example, Phenom II has slightly better IPC than Piledriver does.*
> 
> The actual measurement of "total" strength is IPS, or Instructions Per Second. IPS is what you get when you combine IPC and Clock speed. If the Ph II has about 5% more IPC, but the PD clocks 20% farther, than the PD chip is much stronger.
> 
> More cores can also help, but that is more situational than IPS is.
> 
> I'm sure others here wouldn't mind using their rigs to try and match your results. Trying to hit a bullseye may prove more interesting than trying to reach the top of a chart. Provide some FPS numbers and a repeatable situation, so it can be tested.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to say that does not seem right and i believe the phenom II has 8% more IPC
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/23/amd_fx8350_piledriver_processor_ipc_overclocking/3
> 
> I'll go through my files and pull up the fps data i've acquired, actually I have a thread with some data on it will post that here
Click to expand...

There isn't any Phenom II on the link you posted, it only includes BD, PD, SB and Ivy.

And even if it did have as high as 10% higher IPC, it doesn't matter, because PD does actually clock about 20% higher, if not more. The clock speed makes up for the IPC, thus PD has higher IPS.


----------



## diggiddi

No there isn't, mus1mus said IPC was the metric I was looking for, but the bulldozer has stronger IPC than piledriver but lower performance as evidenced in the charts, thats the point I was making which agrees with your point


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> No there isn't, mus1mus said IPC was the metric I was looking for, but the bulldozer has stronger IPC than piledriver but lower performance as evidenced in the charts, thats the point I was making which agrees with your point


I was wrong on IPC as KYAD noted.. no point turning your statement over and around mine.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There isn't any Phenom II on the link you posted, it only includes BD, PD, SB and Ivy.
> 
> And even if it did have as high as 10% higher IPC, it doesn't matter, because PD does actually clock about 20% higher, if not more. The clock speed makes up for the IPC, thus PD has higher IPS.


I'm not picking sides just going to post this up
PhenomIIX6 1090 VS the FX-6350 and 8350 at the last for Wprime. Even with a 1G lead the FX doesn't beat the PII,

P2 at 4594 http://hwbot.org/submission/2536366_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_8.17_points
http://hwbot.org/submission/2536368_johan45_cinebench_r15_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_689_cb
http://hwbot.org/submission/2536372_johan45_wprime___1024m_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_172sec_382ms

FX at 5564 http://hwbot.org/submission/2510877_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_6350_7.24_points
http://hwbot.org/submission/2510879_johan45_cinebench_r15_fx_6350_673_cb
FX 8350 at 5.6 http://hwbot.org/submission/2456066_johan45_wprime___1024m_fx_8350_184sec_828ms


----------



## jason387

Post Hwbot Prime also. See how the FX does


----------



## Durquavian

Problem is x87 code in wprime will run terrible on FX but fine on phenom.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Post Hwbot Prime also. See how the FX does


Yes bot prime runs a lot better on the FX must be newer instructions.. The PII is getting dated but it's still a great CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Problem is x87 code in wprime will run terrible on FX but fine on phenom.


If it was based on X87 wouldn't Stilt's FX conditioner help the scores which it doesn't, even in Pimod the FX can't come close with the conditioner applied


----------



## gertruude

My steam games wont get past the black screen, im stumped by it and tried everything i can think of....has anyone had this issue?


----------



## hurricane28




----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My steam games wont get past the black screen, im stumped by it and tried everything i can think of....has anyone had this issue?


All games?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> All games?


yes









ive even tried reinstalling steam but same issue

now im just trying a complete wipe but says servers down atm


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> All games?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive even tried reinstalling steam but same issue
> 
> now im just trying a complete wipe but says servers down atm
Click to expand...

Sorry gurt, never had that happen before.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry gurt, never had that happen before.


No worries man ive just deleted everthing steam games etc lol

gonna reinstall a game see if i fixed it that way

well over 100gb of games uninstalled glad i got a great cable connection


----------



## Mega Man

good to be back in the states !~ sorry gurty idk what your problem is


----------



## Durquavian

Something I noticed that is different is with skyrim it wants to sync before starting so it sits there for 15-20 sec before starting. Thought it was locking up at first. Oddly enough doesn't try to sync when I start with SKSE or other program, only with steam.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> good to be back in the states !~ sorry gurty idk what your problem is


its ok lol

ill have to email steam but that can take weeks

Took em 3 weeks to verify my personal details last year


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Something I noticed that is different is with skyrim it wants to sync before starting so it sits there for 15-20 sec before starting. Thought it was locking up at first. Oddly enough doesn't try to sync when I start with SKSE or other program, only with steam.


LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, Planetside 2 averaged 104 fps in a 35 vs 35 game. I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say







.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> IPC is the measure of efficiency, not the strength. Also, number of cores will not increase the IPC, it will increase the over all strength.
> To put a bad habit to rest, IPC is not the only measurement of the strength of a core. For example, Phenom II has slightly better IPC than Piledriver does.
> 
> The actual measurement of "total" strength is IPS, or Instructions Per Second. IPS is what you get when you combine IPC and Clock speed. If the Ph II has about 5% more IPC, but the PD clocks 20% farther, than the PD chip is much stronger.
> 
> More cores can also help, but that is more situational than IPS is.
> 
> I'm sure others here wouldn't mind using their rigs to try and match your results. Trying to hit a bullseye may prove more interesting than trying to reach the top of a chart. Provide some FPS numbers and a repeatable situation, so it can be tested.


KyadcK here is some data gathered earlier I will run some more and put em up, I''ll try and get some 64 player maps

Equipment Used; CPU: Phenom II B65 @4.0ghz GPU: HD7950 @ 1165/1300, RAM 16gb 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2T,
Mainboard: Asus M5A88V-evo

BF3 MP Noshar Canals 1920x1080 All settings were maxxed out except Ambient Occlusion which was SSAO

*36/48 player server
=================================================================
2014-04-10 13:37:37 - bf3
Frames: 9671 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 80.592 - Min: 39 - Max: 96

2014-04-10 13:43:32 - bf3
Frames: 8062 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 67.183 - Min: 0 - Max: 92

2014-04-10 13:46:13 - bf3
Frames: 8545 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 71.208 - Min: 39 - Max: 93

2014-04-10 14:24:25 - bf3
Frames: 8052 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 67.100 - Min: 34 - Max: 97

2014-04-10 14:31:03 - bf3
Frames: 8968 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 74.733 - Min: 34 - Max: 128

2014-04-10 14:37:20 - bf3
Frames: 8162 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 68.017 - Min: 39 - Max: 91

2014-04-10 14:40:12 - bf3
Frames: 8506 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 70.883 - Min: 37 - Max: 97*

The Phenom II might have been powerful in its day, but that day is long gone, I can't wait to upgrade


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Something I noticed that is different is with skyrim it wants to sync before starting so it sits there for 15-20 sec before starting. Thought it was locking up at first. Oddly enough doesn't try to sync when I start with SKSE or other program, only with steam.
> 
> 
> 
> LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
> After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, *Planetside 2* averaged 104 fps *in a 35 vs 35 game.* I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
> I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...











If you're in a fight that has less than 100 people on each side, then it isn't a Planetside 2 fight.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Volts are looking good. Here is some tips though. Your core temps are great. Should be proud of that! If you are struggling with socket temps you can do 2 of 2 or 1 of 2 things.
> 
> You can add a fan to the VRM heatsink. This will cool the VRM's and also aid in cooling the socket. I recommend the stock AMD heatsink fan for this job. It works a treat and is small enough that you can work around it and still make it look good.Or you can put a fan to the backside of the mobo around the socket area and this will cool the socket. Now a small fan should do. Maybe 70mm should be ok. If you are like me though and like overkill you can mod your case for a 120mm. This will have a two fold benefit. Cause it will cool the backside of the socket AND the VRM's. OR YOU CAN DO BOTH OF THE ABOVE! AINT NO KILL LIKE OVERKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome...thanks for the tip







I was planning on attaching some of the small stock fans i have to the VRM heatsink and on the back of the motherboard. I am also considering turning my top rad fans into intake instead of exhaust, as I figure the added airflow couldn't hurt. My setup currently looks like this:



I also tend to keep my side panel off, so not too worried about air flow (there is a second 240mm rad in the front...currently intake). Hopefully I can get the socket temp down and get a really nice overclock out of it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Something I noticed that is different is with skyrim it wants to sync before starting so it sits there for 15-20 sec before starting. Thought it was locking up at first. Oddly enough doesn't try to sync when I start with SKSE or other program, only with steam.
> 
> 
> 
> LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
> After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, *Planetside 2* averaged 104 fps *in a 35 vs 35 game.* I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
> I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in a fight that has less than 100 people on each side, then it isn't a Planetside 2 fight.
Click to expand...

Couldn't find a donnybrook of that size at the time I was looking. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Volts are looking good. Here is some tips though. Your core temps are great. Should be proud of that! If you are struggling with socket temps you can do 2 of 2 or 1 of 2 things.
> 
> You can add a fan to the VRM heatsink. This will cool the VRM's and also aid in cooling the socket. I recommend the stock AMD heatsink fan for this job. It works a treat and is small enough that you can work around it and still make it look good.Or you can put a fan to the backside of the mobo around the socket area and this will cool the socket. Now a small fan should do. Maybe 70mm should be ok. If you are like me though and like overkill you can mod your case for a 120mm. This will have a two fold benefit. Cause it will cool the backside of the socket AND the VRM's. OR YOU CAN DO BOTH OF THE ABOVE! AINT NO KILL LIKE OVERKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome...thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on attaching some of the small stock fans i have to the VRM heatsink and on the back of the motherboard. I am also considering turning my top rad fans into intake instead of exhaust, as I figure the added airflow couldn't hurt. My setup currently looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I also tend to keep my side panel off, so not too worried about air flow (there is a second 240mm rad in the front...currently intake). Hopefully I can get the socket temp down and get a really nice overclock out of it
Click to expand...

Na leave uyour case fans as is otherwise you will get turbulent airflow. You want your airflow to follow a more or less straight line. Front and bottom intake and then top and rear is exhaust. If you start turning your top fans to exhaust then it will clash with the air being drawn in from the front. This may cause hot air to get trapped in your case.

Disclaimer: I am no airflow wizard. But this is just what I have heard and read pretty much everywhere I go for the years I have been involved in PC's. And it also makes sense.









EDIT: Why is your one fan not going?
EDIT 2: The shape of your VRM heatsink looks like it could be a difficult thing to work with. You cant blow straight down onto the heatsink as its a flat panel like thing. You will likely have to do what I did and stick your fan so it blows ALONG the heatsink.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
> After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, Planetside 2 averaged 104 fps in a 35 vs 35 game. I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
> I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Funny part is my only issue is Vram @1Gb. Using lower textures and NO slowdown what so ever. Neither my CPU or GPU is creating issues. Been doing a lot of testing And I believe that is the sole issue now. Cant wait to get a 280X or 290.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Something I noticed that is different is with skyrim it wants to sync before starting so it sits there for 15-20 sec before starting. Thought it was locking up at first. Oddly enough doesn't try to sync when I start with SKSE or other program, only with steam.
> 
> 
> 
> LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
> After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, *Planetside 2* averaged 104 fps *in a 35 vs 35 game.* I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
> I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in a fight that has less than 100 people on each side, then it isn't a Planetside 2 fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't find a donnybrook of that size at the time I was looking. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

Ya, set up a VS Char on Connery.

On Connery because it's the most active server there is, where you can find 50v50 fights at minimum 24/7, and VS because I have a VS on that server.









If you mouse over the map, you can find areas that are active with 48+ enemy and 48+ friendly. Those are likely to be much larger than 50 vs 50, especially if it's for a Biolab, Tech Plant, or Amp Station.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
> After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, Planetside 2 averaged 104 fps in a 35 vs 35 game. I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
> I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Meh, Pistol from Tek Syndicate uses a 9590 on air and plays way too much skyrim..

only game that I've found that the vishera is rather MEH on is Diablo 3.. and that is only a certain section of one of the acts.. but its not vishera's fault that the game is optimized for q6600's


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Something I noticed that is different is with skyrim it wants to sync before starting so it sits there for 15-20 sec before starting. Thought it was locking up at first. Oddly enough doesn't try to sync when I start with SKSE or other program, only with steam.
> 
> 
> 
> LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
> After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, *Planetside 2* averaged 104 fps *in a 35 vs 35 game.* I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
> I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in a fight that has less than 100 people on each side, then it isn't a Planetside 2 fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't find a donnybrook of that size at the time I was looking. Any suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, set up a VS Char on Connery.
> 
> On Connery because it's the most active server there is, where you can find 50v50 fights at minimum 24/7, and VS because I have a VS on that server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mouse over the map, you can find areas that are active with 48+ enemy and 48+ friendly. Those are likely to be much larger than 50 vs 50, especially if it's for a Biolab, Tech Plant, or Amp Station.
Click to expand...

Yeah , I don't know a lot about the game. 35 vs 35 seems like a lot of players to a counterstrike guy









Thanks for the suggs.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LIES! , everyone knows you can't play Skyrim on a Vishera!
> After reading a bazillion posts saying how poorly the Vishera handles games like Skyrim, starcraft2 and planetside2, I gave them a try. The results with everything maxxed out have been skyrim averaged 58 fps with vsync on, SC2 min 64 ave 94 max 172, Planetside 2 averaged 104 fps in a 35 vs 35 game. I know SC 2 would at some point bring the fps down, but how long am I going to have to play the game until i get to that spot?? 7970 at stock, Vishera at a lazy 4.7 ghz.
> I keep trying to find where the 8350 fails, it must be a helluva lot harder than some people say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tbh I can't understand how/why people bench Skyrim with v-sync off since all sorts of screwy things happen, flying horses and the such. Haven't tried it on the vishera, with the other CPUs ,In dungeons and closed areas the game is constantly maxed -only big cities cause some drops and that's out of action.


----------



## Sand3853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Na leave uyour case fans as is otherwise you will get turbulent airflow. You want your airflow to follow a more or less straight line. Front and bottom intake and then top and rear is exhaust. If you start turning your top fans to exhaust then it will clash with the air being drawn in from the front. This may cause hot air to get trapped in your case.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am no airflow wizard. But this is just what I have heard and read pretty much everywhere I go for the years I have been involved in PC's. And it also makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Why is your one fan not going?
> EDIT 2: The shape of your VRM heatsink looks like it could be a difficult thing to work with. You cant blow straight down onto the heatsink as its a flat panel like thing. You will likely have to do what I did and stick your fan so it blows ALONG the heatsink.


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll keep the rad fans as they are for now







As for the 1 not running, I was playing around with the fan speeds on my fan controller and had that fan turned too far down...it's running as of now, just wasn't when I took the pic (pic was taken to show off the new ram at the time)...

As for the VRM heatsink shape...it's odd but not too unmanageable. I think I should be fine with either mounting it below and having it push air up, or eight on it and blowing the air down towards the board. Either way, I should have the fan placed tonight and will find put how much of a difference it will make


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Volts are looking good. Here is some tips though. Your core temps are great. Should be proud of that! If you are struggling with socket temps you can do 2 of 2 or 1 of 2 things.
> 
> You can add a fan to the VRM heatsink. This will cool the VRM's and also aid in cooling the socket. I recommend the stock AMD heatsink fan for this job. It works a treat and is small enough that you can work around it and still make it look good.Or you can put a fan to the backside of the mobo around the socket area and this will cool the socket. Now a small fan should do. Maybe 70mm should be ok. If you are like me though and like overkill you can mod your case for a 120mm. This will have a two fold benefit. Cause it will cool the backside of the socket AND the VRM's. OR YOU CAN DO BOTH OF THE ABOVE! AINT NO KILL LIKE OVERKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mh the fan in the back blow air in ??

and hard to believe the one on the vrm does something in that position (but I do believe you







)


----------



## Sand3853

Well, putting a fan on the VRM heatsink and on the back of the socket did the trick







sitting pretty happy at 4.8ghz @ 1.47v with socket temps stabilizing around 57c and core temps maxing around 45c







.. I'm getting some pretty crazy vdroop though, and no LLC








Might be time to start saving for a crosshair board


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> Well, putting a fan on the VRM heatsink and on the back of the socket did the trick smile.gif sitting pretty happy at 4.8ghz @ 1.47v with socket temps stabilizing around 57c and core temps maxing around 45c smile.gif.. I'm getting some pretty crazy vdroop though, and no LLC frown.gif


Pretty good temps now.







If your prime95 small FFTs 15min and IBT AVX and prime95 blend for a few hours stable, I dont I would worry about the vdroop.


----------



## jkteddy77

So Guys, Me and my friend are both getting FPS drops in BF4 with our fx 8350 and R9 290, even with 14.4 chipsets and video drivers. He's on win 7, and I'm windows 8.1. My PC should be perfectly caapable of 60+, yet my CPU NEVER goes over 80% in BF4, and my GPU usage drops from 94% to 50-70%, and I get low fps... on low and ultra, i get the same fps cause GPU is at 30% usage on lowest settings... Is that a bottleneck? CPU is never over 51C, and core socker is never over 57. My MOBO is stopping it at 57C and ramping up my stock CPU fan RPMS, but the clock is still stable at 4.05ghz... not dropping the clcok on RAM or GPU either, just low GPU drops... I still get 55fps in Unigine Valley Extreme HD, and my GPU hits 99% usage and doesn't drop in that, or BF4 single player...

I get these drops in Crysis 2 / Crysis 3 / BF3 / BF4 / Far Cry 3 / Hitman Absolution... a few others... I dunno what the issue is? I just bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, so I guess we'll see if its heat... what else could it be?

P.S. I also have the Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0, and the VRM Heatsinks are burning up since they sit above my R9 290 (290 is still only 71C with the Tri-X cooler so...) Is that the issue?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So Guys, Me and my friend are both getting FPS drops in BF4 with our fx 8350 and R9 290, even with 14.4 chipsets and video drivers. He's on win 7, and I'm windows 8.1. My PC should be perfectly caapable of 60+, yet my CPU NEVER goes over 80% in BF4, and my GPU usage drops from 94% to 50-70%, and I get low fps... on low and ultra, i get the same fps cause GPU is at 30% usage on lowest settings... Is that a bottleneck? CPU is never over 51C, and core socker is never over 57. My MOBO is stopping it at 57C and ramping up my stock CPU fan RPMS, but the clock is still stable at 4.05ghz... not dropping the clcok on RAM or GPU either, just low GPU drops... I still get 55fps in Unigine Valley Extreme HD, and my GPU hits 99% usage and doesn't drop in that, or BF4 single player...
> 
> I get these drops in Crysis 2 / Crysis 3 / BF3 / BF4 / Far Cry 3 / Hitman Absolution... a few others... I dunno what the issue is? I just bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, so I guess we'll see if its heat... what else could it be?
> 
> P.S. I also have the Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0, and the VRM Heatsinks are burning up since they sit above my R9 290 (290 is still only 71C with the Tri-X cooler so...) Is that the issue?


Diiiid yoooouuu.... enable Mantle?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So Guys, Me and my friend are both getting FPS drops in BF4 with our fx 8350 and R9 290, even with 14.4 chipsets and video drivers. He's on win 7, and I'm windows 8.1. My PC should be perfectly caapable of 60+, yet my CPU NEVER goes over 80% in BF4, and my GPU usage drops from 94% to 50-70%, and I get low fps... on low and ultra, i get the same fps cause GPU is at 30% usage on lowest settings... Is that a bottleneck? CPU is never over 51C, and core socker is never over 57. My MOBO is stopping it at 57C and ramping up my stock CPU fan RPMS, but the clock is still stable at 4.05ghz... not dropping the clcok on RAM or GPU either, just low GPU drops... I still get 55fps in Unigine Valley Extreme HD, and my GPU hits 99% usage and doesn't drop in that, or BF4 single player...
> 
> I get these drops in Crysis 2 / Crysis 3 / BF3 / BF4 / Far Cry 3 / Hitman Absolution... a few others... I dunno what the issue is? I just bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, so I guess we'll see if its heat... what else could it be?
> 
> P.S. I also have the Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0, and the VRM Heatsinks are burning up since they sit above my R9 290 (290 is still only 71C with the Tri-X cooler so...) Is that the issue?


Show us a screen shot of HW Info 64. We need to see what your temps are. You could be throttling.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Volts are looking good. Here is some tips though. Your core temps are great. Should be proud of that! If you are struggling with socket temps you can do 2 of 2 or 1 of 2 things.
> 
> You can add a fan to the VRM heatsink. This will cool the VRM's and also aid in cooling the socket. I recommend the stock AMD heatsink fan for this job. It works a treat and is small enough that you can work around it and still make it look good.Or you can put a fan to the backside of the mobo around the socket area and this will cool the socket. Now a small fan should do. Maybe 70mm should be ok. If you are like me though and like overkill you can mod your case for a 120mm. This will have a two fold benefit. Cause it will cool the backside of the socket AND the VRM's. OR YOU CAN DO BOTH OF THE ABOVE! AINT NO KILL LIKE OVERKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mh the fan in the back blow air in ??
> 
> and hard to believe the one on the vrm does something in that position (but I do believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Sorry on my phone, so no spoiler.

Why would it be hard to believe that it doesn't work in that position? If you think about it it makes sense. First of all the airflow from the VRM fan follows the path of air and blows towards my top exhaust. So there won't be a dead spot if any in there. Also if you look at the shape of the VRM heatsinks on the M5A990FX Pro. It would make sense to blow the air along the heatsink because of the shape of the fins. It will be less effective blowing down because the fins are a lot wider on that orientation and would restrict the airflow. The way it's mounted the fan blows air along the entire length of the heatsink. It works very well. I did a small test before I put my backside fan in and temps went from 80s to high 50s low 60s.
Also the backside fan cools the back of the socket and because I used a 120 it manages to cool the back of the VRM's and the driver chips at the back there as well. So VRM temps are even lower now.

I am doing my pilots license. So you have to learn how air works. And I applied that knowledge to my pc. And it seems to work. Obviously different mobo with different shaped heatsinks will benefit from a different orientation. Like the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1 would benefit from a fan blowing down. Or a variation on the way I mount it. Just rotate it 90 degrees to blow towards the back of the case.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So Guys, Me and my friend are both getting FPS drops in BF4 with our fx 8350 and R9 290, even with 14.4 chipsets and video drivers. He's on win 7, and I'm windows 8.1. My PC should be perfectly caapable of 60+, yet my CPU NEVER goes over 80% in BF4, and my GPU usage drops from 94% to 50-70%, and I get low fps... on low and ultra, i get the same fps cause GPU is at 30% usage on lowest settings... Is that a bottleneck? CPU is never over 51C, and core socker is never over 57. My MOBO is stopping it at 57C and ramping up my stock CPU fan RPMS, but the clock is still stable at 4.05ghz... not dropping the clcok on RAM or GPU either, just low GPU drops... I still get 55fps in Unigine Valley Extreme HD, and my GPU hits 99% usage and doesn't drop in that, or BF4 single player...
> 
> I get these drops in Crysis 2 / Crysis 3 / BF3 / BF4 / Far Cry 3 / Hitman Absolution... a few others... I dunno what the issue is? I just bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, so I guess we'll see if its heat... what else could it be?
> 
> P.S. I also have the Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0, and the VRM Heatsinks are burning up since they sit above my R9 290 (290 is still only 71C with the Tri-X cooler so...) Is that the issue?


What graphic settings are you using btw? CPU not going above 80% is normal for single card configurations (BF4 won't max out your 8350).


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> No worries man ive just deleted everthing steam games etc lol
> 
> gonna reinstall a game see if i fixed it that way
> 
> well over 100gb of games uninstalled glad i got a great cable connection


Virgin?







and My RAM issues btw is not an unstable OC - does the same at Stock - all the other settings are what I've defined... just sticks at 300 ns....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> KyadcK here is some data gathered earlier I will run some more and put em up, I''ll try and get some 64 player maps
> 
> Equipment Used; CPU: Phenom II B65 @4.0ghz GPU: HD7950 @ 1165/1300, RAM 16gb 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2T,
> Mainboard: Asus M5A88V-evo
> 
> BF3 MP Noshar Canals 1920x1080 All settings were maxxed out except Ambient Occlusion which was SSAO
> 
> *36/48 player server
> =================================================================
> 2014-04-10 13:37:37 - bf3
> Frames: 9671 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 80.592 - Min: 39 - Max: 96
> 
> 2014-04-10 13:43:32 - bf3
> Frames: 8062 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 67.183 - Min: 0 - Max: 92
> 
> 2014-04-10 13:46:13 - bf3
> Frames: 8545 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 71.208 - Min: 39 - Max: 93
> 
> 2014-04-10 14:24:25 - bf3
> Frames: 8052 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 67.100 - Min: 34 - Max: 97
> 
> 2014-04-10 14:31:03 - bf3
> Frames: 8968 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 74.733 - Min: 34 - Max: 128
> 
> 2014-04-10 14:37:20 - bf3
> Frames: 8162 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 68.017 - Min: 39 - Max: 91
> 
> 2014-04-10 14:40:12 - bf3
> Frames: 8506 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 70.883 - Min: 37 - Max: 97*
> 
> The Phenom II might have been powerful in its day, but that day is long gone, I can't wait to upgrade


This is what pushed me to upgrade - and that was from a 1090T - saw a very obvious difference from my FX









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Well, putting a fan on the VRM heatsink and on the back of the socket did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitting pretty happy at 4.8ghz @ 1.47v with socket temps stabilizing around 57c and core temps maxing around 45c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I'm getting some pretty crazy vdroop though, and no LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be time to start saving for a crosshair board


Or a Saberkitty - unless you're really planning to push her!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sorry on my phone, so no spoiler.
> 
> Why would it be hard to believe that it doesn't work in that position? If you think about it it makes sense. First of all the airflow from the VRM fan follows the path of air and blows towards my top exhaust. So there won't be a dead spot if any in there. Also if you look at the shape of the VRM heatsinks on the M5A990FX Pro. It would make sense to blow the air along the heatsink because of the shape of the fins. It will be less effective blowing down because the fins are a lot wider on that orientation and would restrict the airflow. The way it's mounted the fan blows air along the entire length of the heatsink. It works very well. I did a small test before I put my backside fan in and temps went from 80s to high 50s low 60s.
> Also the backside fan cools the back of the socket and because I used a 120 it manages to cool the back of the VRM's and the driver chips at the back there as well. So VRM temps are even lower now.
> 
> I am doing my pilots license. So you have to learn how air works. And I applied that knowledge to my pc. And it seems to work. Obviously different mobo with different shaped heatsinks will benefit from a different orientation. Like the Gigabyte UD3 rev 1 would benefit from a fan blowing down. Or a variation on the way I mount it. Just rotate it 90 degrees to blow towards the back of the case.






Just use the code: [ SPOILER=spoiler-title ] xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx [ /SPOILER ] omitting the spaced between the square-brackets!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> This is what pushed me to upgrade - and that was from a 1090T - saw a very obvious difference from my FX


Agreed, I still have a Ph II 940 and my FX is leaps and bounds better than my Deneb.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and My RAM issues btw is not an unstable OC - does the same at Stock - all the other settings are what I've defined... just sticks at 300 ns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what pushed me to upgrade - and that was from a 1090T - saw a very obvious difference from my FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a Saberkitty - unless you're really planning to push her!
> 
> :


I'm glad you did Syn, I have that 1090 settled in at 4.4 now, one sweet CPU man.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm glad you did Syn, I have that 1090 settled in at 4.4 now, one sweet CPU man.


Good work!







- Any idea about my RAM troubles?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Any idea about my RAM troubles?


yeah im on virgin lol 126mb/s









equates to 15.9MB/s download









if im honest with your ram and if u can afford it to buy some more

i had same as yours but i swapped to hyper x beasts and man what a difference it made


----------



## Synister

They've been a really good kit so far. Will do 2133 with just over 1.62 V @ CL 9 - that's pretty good, no? and was cheap!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> They've been a really good kit so far. Will do 2133 with just over 1.62 V @ CL 9 - that's pretty good, no? and was cheap!


this is the thing, it would overclock at them speeds but the scores in aida are quite differing


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Any idea about my RAM troubles?


What's the problem with the Ram Syn, not tight enough or?? Give me some specifics, cpu-z shots or whatever you have


----------



## carloyz250f

Hi. Im new to ibt avx. What stress level do u recomend to me to run for stable overclock for gaming, standard, high, very high or maximum? And what results should i look for? And times to run? Thank you so much and sory for my bad english..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Hi. Im new to ibt avx. What stress level do u recomend to me to run for stable overclock for gaming, standard, high, very high or maximum? And what results should i look for? And times to run? Thank you so much and sory for my bad english..


if just for gaming do [email protected] or high

u should be around 90gflops


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if just for gaming do [email protected] or high
> 
> u should be around 90gflops


Thank you.. So 10run of high is good for playing bf4?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Thank you.. So 10run of high is good for playing bf4?


Yep, if you get any numbers in the negative (-1 for instance) then your overclock is unstable


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, if you get any numbers in the negative (-1 for instance) then your overclock is unstable


Im getting 2.9xxxxx so im good? Hehehe. Thank you so much..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Im getting 2.9xxxxx so im good? Hehehe. Thank you so much..


Yep, you're in the green there.

Just curious, what R9's are you running?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

From what I've been told over 3 is best....but that may not be a requirement...


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, you're in the green there.
> 
> Just curious, what R9's are you running?


Im running 2x msi r9 270x 2gig only. Hehe..


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> From what I've been told over 3 is best....but that may not be a requirement...


They say over 3 is better but I think we came to the conclusion that 2.* numbers come up when you do custom runs so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> From what I've been told over 3 is best....but that may not be a requirement...


for gaming 2.9 is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Im running 2x msi r9 270x 2gig only. Hehe..


What kind of frame rate are you getting in BF4 out of curiosity?

Looking at getting one maybe for another build.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> They say over 3 is better but I think we came to the conclusion that 2.* numbers come up when you do custom runs so I wouldn't worry about it.


I have yet to do a custom run but I get 3.8 on very high with 8320 at 4.0 with 1.34v..avg of 84 flops .hopefully will be getting it under water soon and can try for 5 ish....but I'm thinking i won't get close as my board choice was budget friendly not.oc friendly...board is set to 1.4 to keep above 1.32 under load max is 1.55 which translates to 1.48 after the droop since no llc...we will see if that is enough


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> for gaming 2.9 is fine.
> What kind of frame rate are you getting in BF4 out of curiosity?
> 
> Looking at getting one maybe for another build.


Im not on HD at the moment im only at 1280x1024 at max all ultra im getting 55-100 thats on stock 4.0ghz 8350 at 140% resolution scaling in game.. Very depends on the map and the random cpu spikes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Im not on HD at the moment im only at 1280x1024 at max all ultra im getting 55-100 thats on stock 4.0ghz 8350 at 140% resolution scaling in game.. Very depends on the map and the random cpu spikes.


That's not bad at all, when you jump to 1080p and have the res scale set to 100% you should get roughly the same frame rate


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's not bad at all, when you jump to 1080p and have the res scale set to 100% you should get roughly the same frame rate


Yes thank you.. Im planing to buy nxtmont or so.. Hehe..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's not bad at all, when you jump to 1080p and have the res scale set to 100% you should get roughly the same frame rate


I need to fire up Bf4 and see how it runs...I don't think I backed it up though...30 gig download ughh


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I need to fire up Bf4 and see how it runs...I don't think I backed it up though...30 gig download ughh


My BF4 folder is 42GB









I still haven't tried it out at 1440p though, really should at some point.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My BF4 folder is 42GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't tried it out at 1440p though, really should at some point.


It was 30 last time I downloaded it before expansions....thanks for.making my woes more woesome lol...besides im still gaming at 1600 x 900 so I'm behind the times but skyrim with 200 nods aside i run everything at over 100 fps at that res


----------



## jkteddy77

Yes, here is some more info. i don't got hw64 available to me right now but I know my PC's numbers

CPU tops at 57C, but then ramps up the fan to keep it like that.
GPU is at 74C max, and usually 72-73C at 37-38% fan usage.
CPU clocks always 4.11ghz in turbo, I never see it rop from heat in games, and I have the powersaving options off in bios too.
Same with GPU clock, maybe drops to 997mhz, but mostly 1000mhz solid... VRM always stays at 1300, no drops at all

1080p ultra preset 100% scaling, I get 45-80 on DX11, with it mainly only 55-65fps...
With Mantle, I get about 50-110, but that still seems low and stuttery. I want 60+ like everyone else... as I used $1500+ in this rig and the parts I used were not cheap...

CPU goes up to 57C on the core temp, and then the CPU fan (stock right now, just bough a CM Hyper 212 Evo tho) ramps up to 5500RPM to keep it at 57C appropriately. I know my 8350 should only be 50-80%, which it is.... but then why is my GPU usage dropping in certain maps, settings, and situations?

Maps like shanghi, Hainan, and other demanding maps, I'm under 80% GPU usage all game, giving me 50fps...

I switch to medium-low settings? GPU runs 30% and I get the same 50fps, but get highs up to 191fps... I should EASILY run the game over 60 if I can reach almost 200fps on low with only 1/3-1/2 of the GPU's power...

NO, the GPU is not defective, it ONLY drops these clcoks on demanding games like Crysis and BF. In valley, I ran 100% GPU usage the whole test... and in games like metro last light, I'm 90%+ GPU usage..
I got newest AMD driver 14.4 chipset, graphics, and latest MOBO drivers and BIOS, all clean installed many times...\
yes, my cores are unparked, but that did jack for me on Windows 8.1 as it was already unparking itself before I used the unparking tool...

What is causing my GPU usage to drop, and my FPS to droop...?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> Yes, here is some more info. i don't got hw64 available to me right now but I know my PC's numbers
> 
> CPU tops at 57C, but then ramps up the fan to keep it like that.
> GPU is at 74C max, and usually 72-73C at 37-38% fan usage.
> CPU clocks always 4.11ghz in turbo, I never see it rop from heat in games, and I have the powersaving options off in bios too.
> Same with GPU clock, maybe drops to 997mhz, but mostly 1000mhz solid... VRM always stays at 1300, no drops at all
> 
> 1080p ultra preset 100% scaling, I get 45-80 on DX11, with it mainly only 55-65fps...
> With Mantle, I get about 50-110, but that still seems low and stuttery. I want 60+ like everyone else... as I used $1500+ in this rig and the parts I used were not cheap...
> 
> CPU goes up to 57C on the core temp, and then the CPU fan (stock right now, just bough a CM Hyper 212 Evo tho) ramps up to 5500RPM to keep it at 57C appropriately. I know my 8350 should only be 50-80%, which it is.... but then why is my GPU usage dropping in certain maps, settings, and situations?
> 
> Maps like shanghi, Hainan, and other demanding maps, I'm under 80% GPU usage all game, giving me 50fps...
> 
> I switch to medium-low settings? GPU runs 30% and I get the same 50fps, but get highs up to 191fps... I should EASILY run the game over 60 if I can reach almost 200fps on low with only 1/3-1/2 of the GPU's power...
> 
> NO, the GPU is not defective, it ONLY drops these clcoks on demanding games like Crysis and BF. In valley, I ran 100% GPU usage the whole test... and in games like metro last light, I'm 90%+ GPU usage..
> I got newest AMD driver 14.4 chipset, graphics, and latest MOBO drivers and BIOS, all clean installed many times...\
> yes, my cores are unparked, but that did jack for me on Windows 8.1 as it was already unparking itself before I used the unparking tool...
> 
> What is causing my GPU usage to drop, and my FPS to droop...?


If your CPU is at stock then that's why i'd think. Ram speed also has an effect on fps in BF4 as well.

On a hyper 212 you should be able to hit 4.4Ghz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If your CPU is at stock then that's why i'd think. Ram speed also has an effect on fps in BF4 as well.
> 
> On a hyper 212 you should be able to hit 4.4Ghz.


the dreaded hyper 212 lol

it amazes me how many come thorugh this thread having probs with it

do pc technicians really give out that bad advice when people go to build their pc's?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the dreaded hyper 212 lol
> 
> it amazes me how many come thorugh this thread having probs with it


It's a popular choice it seems.

My last Air-Cooler was a Zalman CNPS990 on my 940 BE, Had 2 CLC's since and never looked back,
I dislike massive Air Coolers personally.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a popular choice it seems.
> 
> My last Air-Cooler was a Zalman CNPS990 on my 940 BE, Had 2 CLC's since and never looked back,
> I dislike massive Air Coolers personally.


my first intel pc i had a zalman flower thing forgot which it was and i had it years lol

then i went noctua on my amd and loved em both.......til i went WC


----------



## jkteddy77

I don't have the Hyper 212 installed yet... those are my temps at stock... for a $35 cooler, the things seems to be good enought to hit 4.5ghz. Dunno why you'd say they are bad.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> I don't have the Hyper 212 installed yet... those are my temps at stock... for a $35 cooler, the things seems to be good enought to hit 4.5ghz. Dunno why you'd say they are bad.


I didnt say they were bad.....well a little lol.......i said pc technicians giving out bad advice

My View

You spend all that on a pc u want safe guards regarding the main component and not to cheap out on a less than adequate for fx chips for what 20-30$ more

i know what id choose every time


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Thank you.. So 10run of high is good for playing bf4?


BF4 (and 3 for that matter) is a stress test on its own really, and very sensitive of unstable overclocks CPU and GPU-wise. I had an undervolted llano pass prime95 for a few hours only to drop a core after only 5 mins of playing BF3.


----------



## jkteddy77

Well its a HELL of a lot better than the stock cooler I got on it now... its running between 5500-6000 rpms, and in the same case as a R9 290 Tri-X so... I just need to get rid of SOME of the heat.


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> BF4 (and 3 for that matter) is a stress test on its own really, and very sensitive of unstable overclocks CPU and GPU-wise. I had an undervolted llano pass prime95 for a few hours only to drop a core after only 5 mins of playing BF3.


How do u know if you drop a core in game?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the dreaded hyper 212 lol
> 
> it amazes me how many come thorugh this thread having probs with it
> 
> do pc technicians really give out that bad advice when people go to build their pc's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a popular choice it seems.
> 
> My last Air-Cooler was a Zalman CNPS990 on my 940 BE, Had 2 CLC's since and never looked back,
> I dislike massive Air Coolers personally.


I had to go for something in low budget to keep my FX cool until I have funds for water... so envious







haha. But I went with an alternative which has proved to do me very well on both my 1090T and now the 8320. Frostytech has it listed in 3rd for AMD. Source
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> How do u know if you drop a core in game?


You'd crash! Dropping a core in P95 mean an error on said core. I'd recommend at least a full 20 X High minimum for BF4 - as I've ran stable less than that and still had a OC fail during 64-man multiplayer!


----------



## Synister

@Johan45


This is current highest I've found stable. Not spent much time on RAM tbh. 2140 @ 1.645 V (1.637 V after droop). Stumped on why it wont run lower than 300 ns even though rated @ 160 ns


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> 
> This is current highest I've found stable. Not spent much time on RAM tbh. 2140 @ 1.645 V (1.637 V after droop). Stumped on why it wont run lower than 300 ns even though rated @ 160 ns


tried pressing memok button? reset it all?


----------



## cssorkinman

Snagged an 8320 for $129 the other day, showed up about half an hour ago - batch 1402.
Preliminary tests are going well , haven't touched the voltage yet.
Cinebench passed at 4.6ghz 1.32V


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I need to fire up Bf4 and see how it runs...I don't think I backed it up though...30 gig download ughh


It runs a lot better for me these days, and they seem to have resolved some of the net code issues. I only get killed by people that are too far out of line of sight every once in a while now. I still prefer BF3, but the margin is smaller now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Might be a good one, lowest voltage 5 ghz Validation of my 8XXX's









http://valid.x86.fr/hrnd7u


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> 
> This is current highest I've found stable. Not spent much time on RAM tbh. 2140 @ 1.645 V (1.637 V after droop). Stumped on why it wont run lower than 300 ns even though rated @ 160 ns


Some ram will and some won't the stuff I'm running with the 1090 will go to 90 but on the FX they won't. A lot of that has to do with the sub timings. I wouldn't worry bout that so much. Try to get the 27 and 47 down. 27 maybe 26-25 and the 47 should be able to drop down to 40 or less. If you can bumpt the NB that will help a lot as well. i use Aida64 for testing along the way if you notice a drop in performance sometimes a bit more mem volts will help. Sometimes it's the CPU_NB that needs a bump. But remember there's a difference between the AIDA benmark finishing and the system being stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Might be a good one, lowest voltage 5 ghz Validation of my 8XXX's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hrnd7u


NICE!!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Might be a good one, lowest voltage 5 ghz Validation of my 8XXX's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hrnd7u


Micro or The egg? I'm so torn between the 8320 and 8350 right now and your results are not helping


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Might be a good one, lowest voltage 5 ghz Validation of my 8XXX's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hrnd7u
> 
> 
> 
> Micro or The egg? I'm so torn between the 8320 and 8350 right now and your results are not helping
Click to expand...

I got this one from the egg, 1.28 VID - just what I was hoping for







.

Keep in mind the 5ghz validation was only that , no hint of stability beyond that. I'll let you know how things go.
Edit:
5ghz CB11.5
EDIT : wrong processor in picture, sorry


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> Well its a HELL of a lot better than the stock cooler I got on it now... its running between 5500-6000 rpms, and in the same case as a R9 290 Tri-X so... I just need to get rid of SOME of the heat.


The 212 is a good cooler if you're not reaching for the heavens with your overclock. I hit 4.4GHz without a lot of trouble and could take it to 4.5 if I wanted to. I think a lot of the 212 enmity stems from people that didn't do research coming here when they couldn't break 5GHz with it on an 83xx.

I will say that I wish I'd spent $15 more and got a Thermalright Macho 140 Rev A, or $20 more and got a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power. The 212 isn't bad, but for a few bucks more you can get something better.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the dreaded hyper 212 lol
> 
> it amazes me how many come thorugh this thread having probs with it
> 
> do pc technicians really give out that bad advice when people go to build their pc's?


PC sales people consistently give out bad info.. PC Techs IME always recommend overkill to offset the sales people stupidity..

If a PC sales person is actually giving you good tech advice chances are they worked in tech service and have people skills..

i know this is horribly stereo typical.. but.. of the 4 stores i frequent for work products I''ve got about only 6 people that i deal with.

out of almost 100 sales people... i will only talk to 6 because they are the only ones that know what they are talking about, and if they don't
they grasp the concept of quantitative research to be able to give you the answer you need.

these 6 people have one thing in common. They are enthusiasts. all their personal rigs are multi purpose workstations + gaming machines..
plus they are all overclocked.

I make a habit of getting to know new sales staff.. if they have modern rigs, If they are doing something outside the norm for the average user (folding and mining, content creation etc)

If they sound like a barrel of hot air i don't give them the time of day.. if they do out of the box activities, I'll concede they might know what they are talking about.

its a real pain in the ass to do all this, but as a result i can go into any of these store, browse for an hour (common for me when management wants quotes) without being pestered by sales staff.

whenever i buy something without being pestered I ask the cash register person to divide the commission between all the sales people
(main person i deal with is a supervisor so they don't get commission, this is what happens when he sells something to me, the department gets the commission not him)

so the sales people are looked after, i've got a great repour with the stores, And I can shop mostly hassle free.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> I don't have the Hyper 212 installed yet... those are my temps at stock... for a $35 cooler, the things seems to be good enought to hit 4.5ghz. Dunno why you'd say they are bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> Well its a HELL of a lot better than the stock cooler I got on it now... its running between 5500-6000 rpms, and in the same case as a R9 290 Tri-X so... I just need to get rid of SOME of the heat.


ya with that graphics card i seriously doubt you will manage 4.5 on a 212. way to much ambient heat.

but here is what most don't get..

you spend 230$ on the processor
550+ on the graphics card
70 bux on the motherboard and 35 bux on a cooler....

does the ratio in spending look off too you? you generally get what you pay for..

most regulars here If they had to spec out a system with a Vishera chip.. at bare minimum most will say give yourself a 70-100 cooling budget AT MINIMUM.. most will say go big.. (custom loop) but 70-100 will get you a noctua air cooler or an AIO corsair or cooler master.

these chips put off ALOT of heat.. and the 212 is half a step better then stock cooler... its quiet thats all it has going for it.

word to the wise try not to push it, the thermal WILL get out of control.. 70*c+ ambient in the case with a 212 for cooling? nope no thanks..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> PC sales people consistently give out bad info..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PC Techs IME always recommend overkill to offset the sales people stupidity..
> 
> If a PC sales person is actually giving you good tech advice chances are they worked in tech service and have people skills..
> 
> i know this is horribly stereo typical.. but.. of the 4 stores i frequent for work products I''ve got about only 6 people that i deal with.
> 
> out of almost 100 sales people... i will only talk to 6 because they are the only ones that know what they are talking about, and if they don't
> they grasp the concept of quantitative research to be able to give you the answer you need.
> 
> these 6 people have one thing in common. They are enthusiasts. all their personal rigs are multi purpose workstations + gaming machines..
> plus they are all overclocked.
> 
> I make a habit of getting to know new sales staff.. if they have modern rigs, If they are doing something outside the norm for the average user (folding and mining, content creation etc)
> 
> If they sound like a barrel of hot air i don't give them the time of day.. if they do out of the box activities, I'll concede they might know what they are talking about.
> 
> its a real pain in the ass to do all this, but as a result i can go into any of these store, browse for an hour (common for me when management wants quotes) without being pestered by sales staff.
> 
> whenever i buy something without being pestered I ask the cash register person to divide the commission between all the sales people
> (main person i deal with is a supervisor so they don't get commission, this is what happens when he sells something to me, the department gets the commission not him)
> 
> so the sales people are looked after, i've got a great repour with the stores, And I can shop mostly hassle free.


I meant pc sales ie pc world lol, im not with it today









even im my local town theres a computer and phone shop and i was getting all their customers before i became ill because he used to rip em off, he was even selling pirate copies of windows


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya with that graphics card i seriously doubt you will manage 4.5 on a 212. way to much ambient heat.
> 
> but here is what most don't get..
> 
> you spend 230$ on the processor
> 550+ on the graphics card
> 70 bux on the motherboard and 35 bux on a cooler....
> 
> does the ratio in spending look off too you? you generally get what you pay for..
> 
> most regulars here If they had to spec out a system with a Vishera chip.. at bare minimum most will say give yourself a 70-100 cooling budget AT MINIMUM.. most will say go big.. (custom loop) but 70-100 will get you a noctua air cooler or an AIO corsair or cooler master.
> 
> these chips put off ALOT of heat.. and the 212 is half a step better then stock cooler... its quiet thats all it has going for it.
> 
> word to the wise try not to push it, the thermal WILL get out of control.. 70*c+ ambient in the case with a 212 for cooling? nope no thanks..


This! times infinity!


----------



## Nisrock7863

If his case temps are a problem he needs to upgrade his case cooling. A high end air cooler or AIO solution won't do him much good if it only gets fed hot air.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> If his case temps are a problem he needs to upgrade his case cooling. A high end air cooler or AIO solution won't do him much good if it only gets fed hot air.


a Aio will dissipate the heat faster, and a bigger air cooler is better built to deal with the heat.

a single tower cooler especially a 212 generally will not.

also, you can also use an AIO as intake it gets cool air and the processor with the higher temp limit gets warmer (the GPU)

just because you get an AIO doesn't mean you mount it directly above the GPU..


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> a Aio will dissipate the heat faster, and a bigger air cooler is better built to deal with the heat.
> 
> a single tower cooler especially a 212 generally will not.
> 
> also, you can also use an AIO as intake it gets cool air and the processor with the higher temp limit gets warmer (the GPU)
> 
> just because you get an AIO doesn't mean you mount it directly above the GPU..


He'd still probably be better off investing that $30-50 he saved by going with the 212 in better case fans if his case temps are high. If his ambient temps are high he won't be able to go far anyway, regardless, and better case fans would reduce his GPU temps as well.

Yes, he could use an AIO as an intake, and that'd be fine for his CPU. However, that's a catch 22 - if his GPU is already keeping things toasty in his case and he starts feeding it air that is hot to begin with, it's only going to get hotter. That doesn't just effect the GPU - his VRMs will be exposed to higher temperatures as well, which could lead to throttling, which will reduce his potential overclock.

It's about balance and priorities. If he doesn't plan on pushing past 4.4-4.5, the Evo is fine. It might even improve his case temps some by allowing him to direct the heated air toward an exhaust fan instead of spraying it all over his case like the stock cooler. The same could be said of a bigger air cooler, but if he's not planning on pushing far anyway it doesn't matter.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> How do u know if you drop a core in game?


I was running with the overlay on, my framerate suddenly went to hell and graphs were spiking, windows monitoring confirmed core no 3 was out


----------



## cssorkinman

Ok, quiz time , name an Intel processor that is currently being sold new that can beat this score at even twice the $129 price I gave for this 8320.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> He'd still probably be better off investing that $30-50 he saved by going with the 212 in better case fans if his case temps are high. If his ambient temps are high he won't be able to go far anyway, regardless, and better case fans would reduce his GPU temps as well.
> 
> Yes, he could use an AIO as an intake, and that'd be fine for his CPU. However, that's a catch 22 - if his GPU is already keeping things toasty in his case and he starts feeding it air that is hot to begin with, it's only going to get hotter. That doesn't just effect the GPU - his VRMs will be exposed to higher temperatures as well, which could lead to throttling, which will reduce his potential overclock.
> 
> It's about balance and priorities. If he doesn't plan on pushing past 4.4-4.5, the Evo is fine. It might even improve his case temps some by allowing him to direct the heated air toward an exhaust fan instead of spraying it all over his case like the stock cooler. The same could be said of a bigger air cooler, but if he's not planning on pushing far anyway it doesn't matter.


considering the gpu with throttle @ 100C(95c whatever) and VRMS will be fine til about the same temperature...

you don't want your CPU over 70c... and his GPU will spit out ATLEAST 70C under load.

vrms can handle the heat, as can the gpu...

I wonder how many people actually stop @ 4.4 when the avg clock rate of most posters here seem to exceed 4.7 with a fair number past 5ghz.

@ 4.5 the 212 is not fine.. it is borderline. the cooler genuinely cannot handle it don't matter the fans you use or how good your mount is.. it is a cheap cooler and it performs like one.

gaming @ your thermal threshold is just going to kill your gear faster..

by trying to fight with balance at this point is conceding that there was no balance in the first place. he spent the least on his cooler yet he expects it to perform up to par with the rest of his gear.. everything BUT the cooler is 100+$ why cheap out on the cooler when it is one of the most important parts of the system


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, quiz time , name an Intel processor that is currently being sold new that can beat this score at even twice the $129 price I gave for this 8320.


i'm sure a E3-1220 v3 or e3-1225 v3 would give it a run for its money.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ 4.5 the 212 is not fine.. it is borderline. the cooler genuinely cannot handle it don't matter the fans you use or how good your mount is.. it is a cheap cooler and it performs like one.
> 
> gaming @ your thermal threshold is just going to kill your gear faster..


Oh man it's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, quiz time , name an Intel processor that is currently being sold new that can beat this score at even twice the $129 price I gave for this 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure a E3-1220 v3 or e3-1225 v3 would give it a run for its money.
Click to expand...

A locked and underclocked i5 is not going to compete with a 4.9Ghz PD chip in anything multithreaded.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So Guys, Me and my friend are both getting FPS drops in BF4 with our fx 8350 and R9 290, even with 14.4 chipsets and video drivers. He's on win 7, and I'm windows 8.1. My PC should be perfectly caapable of 60+, yet my CPU NEVER goes over 80% in BF4, and my GPU usage drops from 94% to 50-70%, and I get low fps... on low and ultra, i get the same fps cause GPU is at 30% usage on lowest settings... Is that a bottleneck? CPU is never over 51C, and core socker is never over 57. My MOBO is stopping it at 57C and ramping up my stock CPU fan RPMS, but the clock is still stable at 4.05ghz... not dropping the clcok on RAM or GPU either, just low GPU drops... I still get 55fps in Unigine Valley Extreme HD, and my GPU hits 99% usage and doesn't drop in that, or BF4 single player...
> 
> I get these drops in Crysis 2 / Crysis 3 / BF3 / BF4 / Far Cry 3 / Hitman Absolution... a few others... I dunno what the issue is? I just bought a _*Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo*_, so I guess we'll see if its heat... what else could it be?
> 
> P.S. I also have the Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0, and the VRM Heatsinks are burning up since they sit above my R9 290 (290 is still only 71C with the Tri-X cooler so...) Is that the issue?


based on your statement you are running at stock? so the pc is throttling due to apm ? which would cause what you are talking about with that said, dont expect the world from the 212. it wont help much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> I don't have the Hyper 212 installed yet... those are my temps at stock... for a $35 cooler, the things seems to be good enought to hit 4.5ghz. Dunno why you'd say they are bad.


because... they are, they are not good coolers, decent for the money but still not worth it imo. in their hay day they were great. but i would not put that thing within 10ft of my pc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the dreaded hyper 212 lol
> 
> it amazes me how many come thorugh this thread having probs with it
> 
> do pc technicians really give out that bad advice when people go to build their pc's?
> 
> 
> 
> PC sales people consistently give out bad info.. PC Techs IME always recommend overkill to offset the sales people stupidity..
> 
> If a PC sales person is actually giving you good tech advice chances are they worked in tech service and have people skills..
> 
> i know this is horribly stereo typical.. but.. of the 4 stores i frequent for work products I''ve got about only 6 people that i deal with.
> 
> out of almost 100 sales people... i will only talk to 6 because they are the only ones that know what they are talking about, and if they don't
> they grasp the concept of quantitative research to be able to give you the answer you need.
> 
> these 6 people have one thing in common. They are enthusiasts. all their personal rigs are multi purpose workstations + gaming machines..
> plus they are all overclocked.
> 
> I make a habit of getting to know new sales staff.. if they have modern rigs, If they are doing something outside the norm for the average user (folding and mining, content creation etc)
> 
> If they sound like a barrel of hot air i don't give them the time of day.. if they do out of the box activities, I'll concede they might know what they are talking about.
> 
> its a real pain in the ass to do all this, but as a result i can go into any of these store, browse for an hour (common for me when management wants quotes) without being pestered by sales staff.
> 
> whenever i buy something without being pestered I ask the cash register person to divide the commission between all the sales people
> (main person i deal with is a supervisor so they don't get commission, this is what happens when he sells something to me, the department gets the commission not him)
> 
> so the sales people are looked after, i've got a great repour with the stores, And I can shop mostly hassle free.
Click to expand...

imo MC is the worst, i cant stand 78% of the sales people ..... i just cant ... they try to push sales that are not wanted. i mean if people want to buy something great ! but i saw one guy who wanted ( iirc the size ) a 92mm fan, the guy who was an old man , said " why did you buy that case, that fan will be noisy, you should of come here and buy a new case" the man said i dont want a new case, to which the sales man said " well it will be noisy, if you buy this case you can put a 120mm fan on it and it would be really quite. "this went on for 10 min. i woulda walked out. this was like the 3rd or 4th time i saw this sales man do this. drives me nutz....


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, quiz time , name an Intel processor that is currently being sold new that can beat this score at even twice the $129 price I gave for this 8320.


But...but...that horrific ST performance. You will be suffering at 11 fps in SC2 when a cutting edge intel will be enjoying 50% more performance, thrashing it out at 16.5fps!


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if just for gaming do [email protected] or high
> 
> u should be around 90gflops


Hi. Im only getting 83.xxxx - 88.xxxx and im already in 4.8ghz but im getting 3.1xxxxx on results. How to get the gflops higher?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> Hi. Im only getting 83.xxxx - 88.xxxx and im already in 4.8ghz but im getting 3.1xxxxx on results. How to get the gflops higher?


80 to 90 is ok

you could try bumping up the vcore a little bit more squeeze out the last glfops lol

if im honest id be happy with 80+


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 80 to 90 is ok
> 
> you could try bumping up the vcore a little bit more squeeze out the last glfops lol
> 
> if im honest id be happy with 80+


Thank you so much..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> But...but...that horrific ST performance. You will be suffering at 11 fps in SC2 when a cutting edge intel will be enjoying 50% more performance, thrashing it out at 16.5fps!


ikr?

And Skyrim, i'm only getting 100+ fps......Soooooo slow...


----------



## carloyz250f

I can stable my 8350 at 4.7ghz @ 1.45v @ 56c and 4.8ghz @ 1.53v @ 69c. My question is is it wort the 100hz but playing games in the thermal threshold?


----------



## Marty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> I can stable my 8350 at 4.7ghz @ 1.45v @ 56c and 4.8ghz @ 1.53v @ 69c. My question is is it wort the 100hz but playing games in the thermal threshold?


What do you think? 100 MHz is unnoticeable


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> What do you think? 100 MHz is unnoticeable


I cant believe just 100mhz will give a very big bump on the temp.. Hehe.. Im just asking if its safe to go for 4.8ghz..


----------



## Marty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> I cant believe just 100mhz will give a very big bump on the temp.. Hehe.. Im just asking if its safe to go for 4.8ghz..


No, you asked is it worth. No, it's not.
Is it safe? I think it is. As long as you don't experience throttling.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> I cant believe just 100mhz will give a very big bump on the temp.. Hehe.. Im just asking if its safe to go for 4.8ghz..


I'd stick to 4.7, max safe temp is 70c so your 4.8 clock is a bit too close to that for my tastes


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> I cant believe just 100mhz will give a very big bump on the temp.. Hehe.. Im just asking if its safe to go for 4.8ghz..
> 
> 
> 
> No, you asked is it worth. No, it's not.
> Is it safe? I think it is. As long as you don't experience throttling.
Click to expand...

that is really something you need to find out for your self


----------



## carloyz250f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> No, you asked is it worth. No, it's not.
> Is it safe? I think it is. As long as you don't experience throttling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd stick to 4.7, max safe temp is 70c so your 4.8 clock is a bit too close to that for my tastes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is really something you need to find out for your self


Thank you so much for ur all rply.. +1


----------



## mus1mus

I'd look at the chance of not hitting the voltage wall going from 4.7 to 4.8 if I were you.
Some chips could bump freq with less volts. Try that. Or going a notch lower on the Vcore.

Got some very good results dialing the Vcore using high llc.. Vcore stays at one value 90% of the time stress testing. Some bumps from time to time but more of spikes that last less than a couple sec.. Very nice!!!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> No, you asked is it worth. No, it's not.
> Is it safe? I think it is. As long as you don't experience throttling.


If I asked you is 800 MHz worth it would it change your mind? 8 cores @ 100 MHz more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carloyz250f*
> 
> I cant believe just 100mhz will give a very big bump on the temp.. Hehe.. Im just asking if its safe to go for 4.8ghz..


Are the temps you wrote during gaming or stressing? Also see below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd look at the chance of not hitting the voltage wall going from 4.7 to 4.8 if I were you.
> Some chips could bump freq with less volts. Try that. Or going a notch lower on the Vcore.
> 
> Got some very good results dialing the Vcore using high llc.. Vcore stays at one value 90% of the time stress testing. Some bumps from time to time but more of spikes that last less than a couple sec.. Very nice!!!


Another thing you can try is lowering Vcore a little, and bumping CPU/NB instead. I've found a few times where I could get it to be stable a few degrees lower using this tweak.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> If I asked you is 800 MHz worth it would it change your mind? 8 cores @ 100 MHz more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the temps you wrote during gaming or stressing? Also see below:
> Another thing you can try is lowering Vcore a little, and bumping CPU/NB instead. I've found a few times where I could get it to be stable a few degrees lower using this tweak.


^
^
This.. And a bit more time getting to know your rig I should say..


----------



## Synister

It's a whole Intel Pentium® III's worth of powwwaahhhh!









I'm making advances with my RAM @ 2140 at present. Will post up results once I've found their sweet spot. Other than wPrime, is there any other quick check for RAM stability?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> It's a whole Intel Pentium® III's worth of powwwaahhhh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making advances with my RAM @ 2140 at present. Will post up results once I've found their sweet spot. Other than wPrime, is there any other quick check for RAM stability?


Is it wprime or hyperpi?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is really something you need to find out for your self


but.. but.. You even said yourself than you ran your chip over 70ºc multiple times and it survived







( I actually did too and don't see any noticeable degradation.) However my advice to the other guy would be not to leave it there for long. Pretty much any of these chips is gonna survive if you take it to the thermal limit the *limiting* factor (see what i did there guys?) Is how many times you can go that high or how long it's going to spend there that is really going to shorten the life of the chip.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so.... i'm being tempted by the a R9 290x lightning..

yes i know i own a gtx 780 ti.. but i want both.. and multiple of both... (however waiting for 6gb versions to hit stores to see the retail price difference on the Ti's, plus still waiting on g sync to be available)

I'm wondering if these card will be able to use freesync in the potential up coming changes in DP1.2a (290x that is)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so.... i'm being tempted by the a R9 290x lightning..
> 
> yes i know i own a gtx 780 ti.. but i want both.. and multiple of both... (however waiting for 6gb versions to hit stores to see the retail price difference on the Ti's, plus still waiting on g sync to be available)
> 
> I'm wondering if these card will be able to use freesync in the potential up coming changes in DP1.2a (290x that is)


Last i heard Freesync had been adopted by VESA but that doesn't mean it will become a standard , would be nice if they did though.

Curious why you'd want a Lightning though tbh, Just want to see what they are like or looking to go AMD?


----------



## Marty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> If I asked you is 800 MHz worth it would it change your mind? 8 cores @ 100 MHz more


I hope you're kidding


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Last i heard Freesync had been adopted by VESA but that doesn't mean it will become a standard , would be nice if they did though.
> 
> Curious why you'd want a Lightning though tbh, Just want to see what they are like or looking to go AMD?


its super overkill, but i'm gunna end up having two beastly gaming rigs. (likely end up with 3 or 4 gaming rigs) so i can do mini lan sorta things with RL buddies or just Co-op with the Gf

i don't like having to pick one and have to make sacrifices on games and or apps coded for the card i didn't choose.

plus, when the 290x was released, my first impression was that it was a little power starved so my focus was on this sort of style after market r9.

extra power available.. better cooling but only using two rear slots still (ya i know the cooler takes up like 2.5 but once a block is available then that is a non issue) and once its on water i don't have to deal with the yellow..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its super overkill, but i'm gunna end up having two beastly gaming rigs. (likely end up with 3 or 4 gaming rigs) so i can do mini lan sorta things with RL buddies or just Co-op with the Gf
> 
> i don't like having to pick one and have to make sacrifices on games and or apps coded for the card i didn't choose.
> 
> plus, when the 290x was released, my first impression was that it was a little power starved so my focus was on this sort of style after market r9.
> 
> extra power available.. better cooling but only using two rear slots still (ya i know the cooler takes up like 2.5 but once a block is available then that is a non issue) and once its on water i don't have to deal with the yellow..


I can see the sense in that (this being OCN and all







)

well from AMD's camp the Lightning is definatly the best example so far, other than that you could always grab a 295x2, Koolance just released a waterblock for it while EK and Aquacomputer have their blocks on the way.

Single slot, two GPU's


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can see the sense in that (this being OCN and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> well from AMD's camp the Lightning is definatly the best example so far, other than that you could always grab a 295x2, Koolance just released a waterblock for it while EK and Aquacomputer have their blocks on the way.
> 
> Single slot, two GPU's


i've not had ANY luck with dual gpu cards... plus I can get 2x lightnings + 2x blocks at still like save 50-75$ over a 295x2 (here in Canada at-least)

however if the 295x2 gets ANY price cuts then it becomes a viable option if the block isn't silly priced for tri fire.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've not had ANY luck with dual gpu cards... plus I can get 2x lightnings + 2x blocks at still like save 50-75$ over a 295x2 (here in Canada at-least)


Well here 2 Lightning's are $1758 without blocks and the 295x2 is $1900, so for me a 295 would be cheaper









but if the lightnings work out cheaper for you then by all means grab the MSI cards, you will get some decent clocks out of them and Crossfire is working great for me so far


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, quiz time , name an Intel processor that is currently being sold new that can beat this score at even twice the $129 price I gave for this 8320.


Is that thing prime stable? :3


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, quiz time , name an Intel processor that is currently being sold new that can beat this score at even twice the $129 price I gave for this 8320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that thing prime stable? :3
Click to expand...

Core # 2 fails prime at that speed and voltage







.
I'll play with it a bit and give you an update.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So Guys, Me and my friend are both getting FPS drops in BF4 with our fx 8350 and R9 290, even with 14.4 chipsets and video drivers. He's on win 7, and I'm windows 8.1. My PC should be perfectly caapable of 60+, yet my CPU NEVER goes over 80% in BF4, and my GPU usage drops from 94% to 50-70%, and I get low fps... on low and ultra, i get the same fps cause GPU is at 30% usage on lowest settings... Is that a bottleneck? CPU is never over 51C, and core socker is never over 57. My MOBO is stopping it at 57C and ramping up my stock CPU fan RPMS, but the clock is still stable at 4.05ghz... not dropping the clcok on RAM or GPU either, just low GPU drops... I still get 55fps in Unigine Valley Extreme HD, and my GPU hits 99% usage and doesn't drop in that, or BF4 single player...
> 
> I get these drops in Crysis 2 / Crysis 3 / BF3 / BF4 / Far Cry 3 / Hitman Absolution... a few others... I dunno what the issue is? I just bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, so I guess we'll see if its heat... what else could it be?
> 
> P.S. I also have the Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0, and the VRM Heatsinks are burning up since they sit above my R9 290 (290 is still only 71C with the Tri-X cooler so...) Is that the issue?


I have the same issue I thought it was simply my HD 5870, even though I'm running lowest settings on 1900x1200, I thought I could get stable FPS, but it seems that no.. maybe my problem is elsewhere, I changed my OC back to stock now for more testing, see if my socket temp goes sky high even at stock..

And @ Alastair I don't know cause I tryed putting a 14cm fan in the back of the socket and it didn't help ! I might need to try the same setup as you did with the VRMs..

wow impressive now that the thermal paste dryed im at 41° cores 57° socket (without any extra cooling) but the motherboard is going higher and higher now at 37° definately the VRM's I think ! gonna do further testing tomorow !


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> And @ Alastair I don't know cause I tryed putting a 14cm fan in the back of the socket and it didn't help ! I might need to try the same setup as you did with the VRMs..


Big fans have deadspots at the center. Small fans can focus air on the specific area.
I have better results using an 80mm fan than a 120mm.

Also note you need airflow (fan holes at the back panel) to do this. Not just fans.

Quote:


> wow impressive now that the thermal paste dryed im at 41° cores 57° socket (without any extra cooling) but the motherboard is going higher and higher now at 37° definately the VRM's I think ! gonna do further testing tomorow !


Case airflow babe. Try opening your case and put a big fan facing the motherboard. 37 mobo temp on mine raises everything by a huge amount versus mobo at 30









For the socket temps:

I've found my socket temps having a curved temperature response with the frequency and Voltage I apply to the chip.
For example,
at 4.5GHz, Vcore at 1.38ish my core temp are at 50~ max and my socket goes 53~
At 4.6GHz, Vcore at 1.41~ core temp at 55~ socket at 55~
While on 4.7GHz at 1.45~ Volts, my cores are at 60~, socket at 57~
4.8 at 1.5 Volts, cores at 67, socket at 65~


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Big fans have deadspots at the center. Small fans can focus air on the specific area.
> I have better results using an 80mm fan than a 120mm.
> 
> Also note you need airflow (fan holes at the back panel) to do this. Not just fans.
> 
> Case airflow babe. Try opening your case and put a big fan facing the motherboard. 37 mobo temp on mine raises everything by a huge amount versus mobo at 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the socket temps:
> 
> I've found my socket temps having a curved temperature response with the frequency and Voltage I apply to the chip.
> For example,
> at 4.5GHz, Vcore at 1.38ish my core temp are at 50~ max and my socket goes 53~
> At 4.6GHz, Vcore at 1.41~ core temp at 55~ socket at 55~
> While on 4.7GHz at 1.45~ Volts, my cores are at 60~, socket at 57~
> 4.8 at 1.5 Volts, cores at 67, socket at 65~


I had no backplate on lol, and yea I know bout that I tryed to put the fan sideways, still wasn't as good, oh well, that fan should be on my NHD 14 put because of the ram spot it doesn't fit







.

Yea I have holes also for when I'll close the case.

Babe eh ? Yea I tryed to put the 14cm facing the mother board, but because of the graphic card in the middle it doesn't seem soo effective, will need to find a strategic spot to put it !


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I had no backplate on lol, and yea I know bout that I tryed to put the fan sideways, still wasn't as good, oh well, that fan should be on my NHD 14 put because of the ram spot it doesn't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yea I have holes also for when I'll close the case.
> 
> Babe eh ? Yea I tryed to put the 14cm facing the mother board, but because of the graphic card in the middle it doesn't seem soo effective, will need to find a strategic spot to put it !


I don't mean those fans.. I meant household electric fans..lol


----------



## austinmrs

Im running my fx8320 at 4.00Ghz with 1.2V (goes from 1.188V to 1.200V), so i got almost no vdroop.

Do i have a golden chip? xD


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't mean those fans.. I meant household electric fans..lol


Holy. lol

but you don't get lag spikes when your mobo hits 37+ ?



that's stock speed, the core temps are awesome (so yea my thermal paste had to dry apparently, it was some noctua paste shipped with the NHD 14), but yea, socket still high I think, and mother board 35°, I added a small fan like someone advised (sorry mate forgot your name and can't find the post)

hopefully that's more stable, unless the problem is something else.. or like just BF4 being nuts cause I mostly seem those lag spikes (fps spike) on bf4, later tonight I'll try to overclock again see how it goes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Holy. lol
> 
> but you don't get lag spikes when your mobo hits 37+ ?
> 
> 
> 
> that's stock speed, the core temps are awesome (so yea my thermal paste had to dry apparently, it was some noctua paste shipped with the NHD 14), but yea, socket still high I think, and mother board 35°, I added a small fan like someone advised (sorry mate forgot your name and can't find the post)
> 
> hopefully that's more stable, unless the problem is something else.. or like just BF4 being nuts cause I mostly seem those lag spikes (fps spike) on bf4, later tonight I'll try to overclock again see how it goes.


Try to capture VRM temps as well..pull down that hwinfo window..

At 4.6, with 37 mobo temp? No.. 4.6 is what I only consider to run constantly at those ambient temp..


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try to capture VRM temps as well..pull down that hwinfo window..
> 
> At 4.6, with 37 mobo temp? No.. 4.6 is what I only consider to run constantly at those ambient temp..


But 37 mobo with that big house fan or ? lol

And I tryed to look for the VRM temps but I only see HDD and GPU temps down there don't know what you mean


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> But 37 mobo with that big house fan or ? lol
> 
> And I tryed to look for the VRM temps but I only see HDD and GPU temps down there don't know what you mean


you wont have temps for vrms on that board


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> But 37 mobo with that big house fan or ? lol


I don't get that temps unless I have my case closed on a hot summer midday like these days. no air conditioning here.

That's what people get living near the equator..lol


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't get that temps unless I have my case closed on a hot summer midday like these days. no air conditioning here.
> 
> That's what people get living near the equator..lol


Well here it's "only" 25 ° or so(in my room) and it will get in the 30's this summer.. so yea I don't get what's wrong.. and I probably won't get to overclock this summer at this rate







but do you have the same board though or ? you should add your PC to your sig !


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well here it's "only" 25 ° or so(in my room) and it will get in the 30's this summer.. so yea I don't get what's wrong.. and I probably won't get to overclock this summer at this rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but do you have the same board though or ? you should add your PC to your sig !


I have the kitty now..


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Have I read correctly that I should get about 80-90Gflops on IBT AVX? Cause I only get around 40 with each run... I have the right version, just downloaded it from OP.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Have I read correctly that I should get about 80-90Gflops on IBT AVX? Cause I only get around 40 with each run... I have the right version, just downloaded it from OP.


you get 40-45 with intel ibt

avx is 80-90ish

this is avx

IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


OR you might not of installed the windows 7 hotfix?


----------



## austinmrs

Im running my fx8320 at 4.00Ghz with 1.2V (goes from 1.188V to 1.200V), so i got almost no vdroop.

Do i have a golden chip? xD


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im running my fx8320 at 4.00Ghz with 1.2V (goes from 1.188V to 1.200V), so i got almost no vdroop.
> 
> Do i have a golden chip? xD


what makes u think u have golden cpu?

i see u said this a few times

i got 1 word to say lol


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im running my fx8320 at 4.00Ghz with 1.2V (goes from 1.188V to 1.200V), so i got almost no vdroop.
> 
> Do i have a golden chip? xD


Golden chip how?

It may do 4 GHz at 1.2 V. But it may require 1.6 V + for 5 Ghz.

How about you show us some stress test screenies so we can see how it's holding up currently!


----------



## austinmrs




----------



## Johan45

That looks fine austin, just FYI it's not uncommon for the FX to run at 4.0 with 1.2v or even less. As Synister says once you get into the higher clocks is where you find out if you have a "golden" chip or not. My first 8350 needs a ton of voltage once you get past 4.5 where I have seen others that run 5.0 below 1.5v, which is great by the way. Hell I could barely even get 4.9 with nearly 1.6v


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That looks fine austin, just FYI it's not uncommon for the FX to run at 4.0 with 1.2v or even less. As Synister says once you get into the higher clocks is where you find out if you have a "golden" chip or not. My first 8350 needs a ton of voltage once you get past 4.5 where I have seen others that run 5.0 below 1.5v, which is great by the way. Hell I could barely even get 4.9 with nearly 1.6v


This ^ was my point, same as Johan. See here is my 8320 doing the same:


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im running my fx8320 at 4.00Ghz with 1.2V (goes from 1.188V to 1.200V), so i got almost no vdroop.
> 
> Do i have a golden chip? xD


there will be next to no vdroop at low clocks. As you clock higher it will have more vdroop. At 4.4ghz ~.04v, 4.8ghz ~.06-.08v 5.2ghz ~.08-.1v. It is due to efficiency and why it gets worse as clocks go up.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you get 40-45 with intel ibt
> 
> avx is 80-90ish
> 
> this is avx
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file
> 
> 
> OR you might not of installed the windows 7 hotfix?


Will also run standard instead of avx if your not updated post sp1.


----------



## Synister

Quick question to the wise.









Do you see a lower operating temperature when utilising a high HTT ref and Multi - opposed to purely Multi overclocking?

Wondering whether it's worth having a play with the HTT ref and seeing if I can push her higher then 4.4 GHz on the Aegir before I get me a 220X or Kit etc


----------



## Johan45

I anything Synister I think it's the opposite if you get up past 230 ish. You just have to look for that sweetspot.


----------



## Synister

I may give it a try. I settled on the ram timings suggested in the AMD FX Tuning guide for 2133 except i'm running 9-9-9 not 9-11-9.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you get 40-45 with intel ibt
> 
> avx is 80-90ish
> 
> this is avx
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file
> 
> 
> OR you might not of installed the windows 7 hotfix?


What the hell, seems I haven't installed SP1 yet... Why haven't I run updates for goodness knows how long????








That's most certainly my issue.


----------



## Gregory14

seems like CPU spread spectrum and cool N Quiet are helping my Overclock, it looks like it auto increases fsb easily, meaning voltage is sufficient? No troubles. turned off APM master and bam, cooler PC.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I anything Synister I think it's the opposite if you get up past 230 ish. You just have to look for that sweetspot.


That's about how I look at it too. Beyond 230 often requires bumps in voltage to the supporting systems, not just core voltage and that can = more heat.


----------



## StrongForce

I'm at 244 Bus stable without bumping the voltage elsewhere than CPU, guess I'm lucky, and my temps are somewhat good, I mean the socket, If I play will go a few degree higher I guess.. no big deal, I just hope I don't get FPS spike constantly...

I'll keep it like that for now, until I buy an extra fan, I've been looking for a 12cm thin fan, nothing on my local shop







.

Also.. that suck soo much ! I was trying to put my 14cm fan towards mobo on different spot to see which would be the best..and it fell (that's what I get for being too lazy to hold it eh) and one of the blade broken, FFS ! now it shakes like crazy when I run it







, daym! where is my superglue.. will try to fix it.

Oh and the CPU LLC on DIGI+ is at regular, on medium the temps were too high

Also someone recommended me to use the AMD fan, I wanted to try but the plug on it is like designed for the CPU motherboard plug







not sure how am I suppose to power it and have enough cable to put it in my backplate then, also with my CPU cooler, I'd have to remove it to change the plugs arround, sux.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 244 Bus stable without bumping the voltage elsewhere than CPU, guess I'm lucky, and my temps are somewhat good, I mean the socket, If I play will go a few degree higher I guess.. no big deal, I just hope I don't get FPS spike constantly...
> 
> I'll keep it like that for now, until I buy an extra fan, I've been looking for a 12cm thin fan, nothing on my local shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also.. that suck soo much ! I was trying to put my 14cm fan towards mobo on different spot to see which would be the best..and it fell (that's what I get for being too lazy to hold it eh) and one of the blade broken, FFS ! now it shakes like crazy when I run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , daym! where is my superglue.. will try to fix it.
> 
> Oh and the CPU LLC on DIGI+ is at regular, on medium the temps were too high
> 
> Also someone recommended me to use the AMD fan, I wanted to try but the plug on it is like designed for the CPU motherboard plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how am I suppose to power it and have enough cable to put it in my backplate then, also with my CPU cooler, I'd have to remove it to change the plugs arround, sux.


I use another PSU crappy piece to power all my fans but one, it is on the Mobo as back up to my CPU Rad. I run 12V to all and use the Black (ground) and Red (12V) on the connector by Inserting a solid core copper wire into the plug for the fan. Got about 10 Fans all over my Computer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 244 Bus stable without bumping the voltage elsewhere than CPU, guess I'm lucky, and my temps are somewhat good, I mean the socket, If I play will go a few degree higher I guess.. no big deal, I just hope I don't get FPS spike constantly...
> 
> I'll keep it like that for now, until I buy an extra fan, I've been looking for a 12cm thin fan, nothing on my local shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also.. that suck soo much ! I was trying to put my 14cm fan towards mobo on different spot to see which would be the best..and it fell (that's what I get for being too lazy to hold it eh) and one of the blade broken, FFS ! now it shakes like crazy when I run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , daym! where is my superglue.. will try to fix it.
> 
> Oh and the CPU LLC on DIGI+ is at regular, on medium the temps were too high
> 
> Also someone recommended me to use the AMD fan, I wanted to try but the plug on it is like designed for the CPU motherboard plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how am I suppose to power it and have enough cable to put it in my backplate then, also with my CPU cooler, I'd have to remove it to change the plugs arround, sux.


you can easily control it via voltage


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 244 Bus stable without bumping the voltage elsewhere than CPU, guess I'm lucky, and my temps are somewhat good, I mean the socket, If I play will go a few degree higher I guess.. no big deal, I just hope I don't get FPS spike constantly...
> 
> I'll keep it like that for now, until I buy an extra fan, I've been looking for a 12cm thin fan, nothing on my local shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also.. that suck soo much ! I was trying to put my 14cm fan towards mobo on different spot to see which would be the best..and it fell (that's what I get for being too lazy to hold it eh) and one of the blade broken, FFS ! now it shakes like crazy when I run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , daym! where is my superglue.. will try to fix it.
> 
> Oh and the CPU LLC on DIGI+ is at regular, on medium the temps were too high
> 
> Also someone recommended me to use the AMD fan, I wanted to try but the plug on it is like designed for the CPU motherboard plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how am I suppose to power it and have enough cable to put it in my backplate then, also with my CPU cooler, I'd have to remove it to change the plugs arround, sux.


If it's a PWM fan and you've got other PWM fans, you could pick up a PWM splitter to allow you to use multiple fans off the same plug and extend your reach. I picked up a couple Silverstone three-way splitters that daisy chain connectors for extra range and I run all of my PWM case fans off of them. It works great. They're also $4 apiece on Amazon.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Im running my fx8320 at 4.00Ghz with 1.2V (goes from 1.188V to 1.200V), so i got almost no vdroop.
> 
> Do i have a golden chip? xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what makes u think u have golden cpu?
> 
> i see u said this a few times
> 
> i got 1 word to say lol


LOL

I used to think I got a golden chip then.

The thing doesn't even need a bump up to 4.5GHz
4.6 with just a click higher Voltage.

After that is an uphill battle..
From 4.6 to 4.7 would need 0.075 bump.
4.7 to 4.8 eats another 0.100
4.8 to 4.9 is still lazy with 0.125 bump.

So yeah, it is not a golden one. lol


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> If it's a PWM fan and you've got other PWM fans, you could pick up a PWM splitter to allow you to use multiple fans off the same plug and extend your reach. I picked up a couple Silverstone three-way splitters that daisy chain connectors for extra range and I run all of my PWM case fans off of them. It works great. They're also $4 apiece on Amazon.


Mmh cool I didn't even know that existed, good to know, damn if I knew I would have order it with my thermal paste the other day







.

Can you show me which 1 exactly you mean though ? I see the base PWM thing that splits into different fan plugs, but to power my AMD fan I would need a CPU fan plug, like this one : http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php%3Fimage%3D8186&imgrefurl=http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/How-to-Create-a-Three-Speed-Fan-Control-without-Spending-a-Dime/496&h=225&w=300&tbnid=k4_JG6bwfQqAbM:&zoom=1&tbnh=92&tbnw=122&usg=__VD-xUhlJf1-aDogLPNE4DGJazK0=&docid=y7JFFt0Sqtn4bM&client=firefox-a&sa=X&ei=ZFtoU-rOFczBPI7lgIgM&ved=0CDsQ9QEwAg&dur=2942

And there is only one on the motherboard ? mmh unless I'm fooled







. I should check my motherboard manual, but yea anyway even if I plugged it there the size of the cable would only allow me to reach like the VRMs, which is not bad already !

Lol I could mess arround something like they show on that web page but I rather avoid anything like that, don't want short circuits, unless I solder it or something that I know is not gonna move !

EDIT: oh found this http://www.amazon.fr/Ventilateur-Diviseur-Broches-Double-Femelles/dp/B009XA2TZM/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1399347950&sr=1-1&keywords=PWM+splitter

realised.. it's a 4 pin so that male 4 pin CPU fan plug would fit in those 2 ? nice ! and only 2 euros yea.. I probably will do another amazon shipment soon with a fan and that and maybe more splitter those things are good to add more fans








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL
> 
> I used to think I got a golden chip then.
> 
> The thing doesn't even need a bump up to 4.5GHz
> 4.6 with just a click higher Voltage.
> 
> After that is an uphill battle..
> From 4.6 to 4.7 would need 0.075 bump.
> 4.7 to 4.8 eats another 0.100
> 4.8 to 4.9 is still lazy with 0.125 bump.
> 
> So yeah, it is not a golden one. lol


Then you took an arrow in the knee ??


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL
> 
> I used to think I got a golden chip then.
> 
> The thing doesn't even need a bump up to 4.5GHz
> 4.6 with just a click higher Voltage.
> 
> After that is an uphill battle..
> From 4.6 to 4.7 would need 0.075 bump.
> 4.7 to 4.8 eats another 0.100
> 4.8 to 4.9 is still lazy with 0.125 bump.
> 
> So yeah, it is not a golden one. lol


mine was the same way, i can go up to 4.1 without adding any voltage, I don't remember how much each 0.1 needed or then 4.4 to 4.5 took a big voltage jump, aside from that I ended up staying at 4.5ghz @ 1.416v, I didn't go further because the lack of good cooling. but I'd say mine is a "silver chip" maybe?







I don't doubt it could hit 5.0 or more if I had the cooling.

Ive seen a few people talking about their good chips, but what do most people consider a "golden" chip?

X amount of OC without any voltage?
chip with a good voltage curve? (meaning it doesn't take a lot of volts for each 0.1ghz you go up)


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Mmh cool I didn't even know that existed, good to know, damn if I knew I would have order it with my thermal paste the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Can you show me which 1 exactly you mean though ? I see the base PWM thing that splits into different fan plugs, but to power my AMD fan I would need a CPU fan plug, like this one : http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php%3Fimage%3D8186&imgrefurl=http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/How-to-Create-a-Three-Speed-Fan-Control-without-Spending-a-Dime/496&h=225&w=300&tbnid=k4_JG6bwfQqAbM:&zoom=1&tbnh=92&tbnw=122&usg=__VD-xUhlJf1-aDogLPNE4DGJazK0=&docid=y7JFFt0Sqtn4bM&client=firefox-a&sa=X&ei=ZFtoU-rOFczBPI7lgIgM&ved=0CDsQ9QEwAg&dur=2942
> 
> And there is only one on the motherboard ? mmh unless I'm fooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I should check my motherboard manual, but yea anyway even if I plugged it there the size of the cable would only allow me to reach like the VRMs, which is not bad already !
> 
> Lol I could mess arround something like they show on that web page but I rather avoid anything like that, don't want short circuits, unless I solder it or something that I know is not gonna move !
> Then you took an arrow in the knee ??


http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-One-To-Three-Splitter-CPF02/dp/B00HJOJS9O/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1399348385&sr=8-7&keywords=pwm+splitter

That's the one I use. You can actually run them off any one of the four pin fan connectors on your motherboard. We have the same motherboard, so it should work fine. If you can't get it to reach from one of the fan connectors on the middle of the board you could just attach the splitter to one of your CPU PWM connectors and connect one of your CPU fans, or both, to the splitter at the same time, and run the extra plug or two behind the motherboard tray to reach the little PWM fan.

They're cheap and they work great. I don't have any complaints.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Ive seen a few people talking about their good chips, but what do most people consider a "golden" chip?
> 
> X amount of OC without any voltage?
> chip with a good voltage curve? (meaning it doesn't take a lot of volts for each 0.1ghz you go up)


I think there's a lot to consider about these "Golden Chips"

Clock versus Voltage scaling to be linear.








Lesser than normal Volts required to reach higher OCs








Less heat dump (I've seen people having very low Voltages with pretty high Heat dumps)








Higher than norm OC.









Anyway, some people who bought new chips seem to get better samples compared to previous ones. I seen one here who posted a 5+Ghz on 1.3Volts or less!!!























But if some feel good thinking they have a golden chip, I'd let them think so









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Then you took an arrow in the knee ??


Can't think of what you meant. (English is not my Primary Language so Figures of Speech won't work) LOL


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't think of what you meant. (English is not my Primary Language so Figures of Speech won't work) LOL


Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim reference,

"I used to be an adventurer like you but then i took an arrow to the knee"

became an internet joke after that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Then you took an arrow in the knee ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim reference,
> 
> "I used to be an adventurer like you but then i took an arrow to the knee"
> 
> became an internet joke after that


Got the sense of it now.. Thanks.
Though it really doesn't make sense..







lol

Should I give a rep for this??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got the sense of it now.. Thanks.
> Though it really doesn't make sense..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Should I give a rep for this??


Clarification









http://tinyurl.com/dx8h72y

http://tinyurl.com/kgadojs


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well, Looks like there is a new FX on the horizon









http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-development-of-high-performance-x86-core-with-completely-new-architecture/


----------



## cssorkinman

K12 incoming!


----------



## BlockLike

"with an architecture built from the ground up"

I really hope they nail it!... time will tell


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> K12 incoming!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> "with an architecture built from the ground up"
> 
> I really hope they nail it!... time will tell


It's still a couple of years away but damn, from what i can understand it seems like they are leaning more towards a Phenom II/Bulldozer mix approach?

lets hope they really nail it this time, Jim Keller ftw!


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hi gens

I just testes my last FX9590 and this one does 1.475-1.488v for 5.01Ghz, and 1.584v for 5.113Ghz. This chip is really bad comparing to my other FX9590's. Somehow i hit a voltwall when overclocking 5Ghz+. This chip is even worser than than avarage FX8350's. It seems like AMD is using crap binned chips for FX9370/9590 as well, hu?
I never had a golden chip in my life bevore, even afther buying 4 FX9590's for cherry pick-up.
How is it possible some people do 24/7 stable 5.2Ghz only at 1.48v?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> K12 incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> "with an architecture built from the ground up"
> 
> I really hope they nail it!... time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a couple of years away but damn, from what i can understand it seems like they are leaning more towards a Phenom II/Bulldozer mix approach?
> 
> lets hope they really nail it this time, Jim Keller ftw!
Click to expand...

I eagerly await my current rig's obsolescence









IF they do, there will be great suffering in the kingdom of Haswell


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I eagerly await my current rig's obsolescence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF they do, there will be great suffering in the kingdom of Haswell


As do I, I can smell a whole new PC on the horizon for me.

I dare say that Excavator will be the last Chip to use AM3+ and will probably have DDR3/4 support and this will be a new Socket, Chipset PCIe 3.0, DDR4 and a whole new bag of goodies









Going to be a day 1 order from me, Gonna say that now


----------



## BlockLike

I can see myself sticking with the 8350 for some time yet and just doing GPU upgrades over the next year or so


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> If it's a PWM fan and you've got other PWM fans, you could pick up a PWM splitter to allow you to use multiple fans off the same plug and extend your reach. I picked up a couple Silverstone three-way splitters that daisy chain connectors for extra range and I run all of my PWM case fans off of them. It works great. They're also $4 apiece on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmh cool I didn't even know that existed, good to know, damn if I knew I would have order it with my thermal paste the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Can you show me which 1 exactly you mean though ? I see the base PWM thing that splits into different fan plugs, but to power my AMD fan I would need a CPU fan plug, like this one : http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php%3Fimage%3D8186&imgrefurl=http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/How-to-Create-a-Three-Speed-Fan-Control-without-Spending-a-Dime/496&h=225&w=300&tbnid=k4_JG6bwfQqAbM:&zoom=1&tbnh=92&tbnw=122&usg=__VD-xUhlJf1-aDogLPNE4DGJazK0=&docid=y7JFFt0Sqtn4bM&client=firefox-a&sa=X&ei=ZFtoU-rOFczBPI7lgIgM&ved=0CDsQ9QEwAg&dur=2942
> 
> And there is only one on the motherboard ? mmh unless I'm fooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I should check my motherboard manual, but yea anyway even if I plugged it there the size of the cable would only allow me to reach like the VRMs, which is not bad already !
> 
> Lol I could mess arround something like they show on that web page but I rather avoid anything like that, don't want short circuits, unless I solder it or something that I know is not gonna move !
> 
> EDIT: oh found this http://www.amazon.fr/Ventilateur-Diviseur-Broches-Double-Femelles/dp/B009XA2TZM/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1399347950&sr=1-1&keywords=PWM+splitter
> 
> realised.. it's a 4 pin so that male 4 pin CPU fan plug would fit in those 2 ? nice ! and only 2 euros yea.. I probably will do another amazon shipment soon with a fan and that and maybe more splitter those things are good to add more fans
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 244 Bus stable without bumping the voltage elsewhere than CPU, guess I'm lucky, and my temps are somewhat good, I mean the socket, If I play will go a few degree higher I guess.. no big deal, I just hope I don't get FPS spike constantly...
> 
> I'll keep it like that for now, until I buy an extra fan, I've been looking for a 12cm thin fan, nothing on my local shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also.. that suck soo much ! I was trying to put my 14cm fan towards mobo on different spot to see which would be the best..and it fell (that's what I get for being too lazy to hold it eh) and one of the blade broken, FFS ! now it shakes like crazy when I run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , daym! where is my superglue.. will try to fix it.
> 
> Oh and the CPU LLC on DIGI+ is at regular, on medium the temps were too high
> 
> Also someone recommended me to use the AMD fan, I wanted to try but the plug on it is like designed for the CPU motherboard plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how am I suppose to power it and have enough cable to put it in my backplate then, also with my CPU cooler, I'd have to remove it to change the plugs arround, sux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can easily control it via voltage
Click to expand...

aka 3 pin fan header
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, Looks like there is a new FX on the horizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-development-of-high-performance-x86-core-with-completely-new-architecture/


on this note. and semi ot why do people think ht is worth a dang. i mean 10 % let me say that again.... 10 % boost


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so im having an issue now i think might be voltage related... it seems im getting alot more vdroop than i was before.... i had voltage set to 1.337 for 4.0 on my 8320...ive ran it that way for probably four months or so... well i decided yesterday to rerun the ibt avx and make sure i was still performing well and using hwinfo along side i started getting horrible almost lockups... where the mouse would be extremely skippy and would take almost a full two minutes for task manager to come up... i happened to notice this coincided with voltage dips.. as it would smooth out when the voltage stepped back up above 1.22.. for those keeping track thats .12 difference under load which it was rock solid .06 to .07...i will try it again when i get home and post screens....my temps were always below 60 since the paste cured...i did notice some pop in of textures the other night while gaming but chalked it up to being 85F in the room even though gpu was at 80c max and cpu still never broke 50c....i will also bump the voltage a little when i get home and re run and see if it does the same... any thoughts?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so im having an issue now i think might be voltage related... it seems im getting alot more vdroop than i was before.... i had voltage set to 1.337 for 4.0 on my 8320...ive ran it that way for probably four months or so... well i decided yesterday to rerun the ibt avx and make sure i was still performing well and using hwinfo along side i started getting horrible almost lockups... where the mouse would be extremely skippy and would take almost a full two minutes for task manager to come up... i happened to notice this coincided with voltage dips.. as it would smooth out when the voltage stepped back up above 1.22.. for those keeping track thats .12 difference under load which it was rock solid .06 to .07...i will try it again when i get home and post screens....my temps were always below 60 since the paste cured...i did notice some pop in of textures the other night while gaming but chalked it up to being 85F in the room even though gpu was at 80c max and cpu still never broke 50c....i will also bump the voltage a little when i get home and re run and see if it does the same... any thoughts?


whats your socket temp ? my socket temp seem to have jumped randomly for no reason also at once, now I'm at 4.3 stable but I'm at 1.44v though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, Looks like there is a new FX on the horizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-development-of-high-performance-x86-core-with-completely-new-architecture/


Wow man that's awesome news ! I just secretly hope they take the crown from Intel







and PLZ AMD don't make a CPU that's direct secondary use is heater again LOL


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 244 Bus stable without bumping the voltage elsewhere than CPU, guess I'm lucky, and my temps are somewhat good, I mean the socket, If I play will go a few degree higher I guess.. no big deal, I just hope I don't get FPS spike constantly...
> 
> I'll keep it like that for now, until I buy an extra fan, I've been looking for a 12cm thin fan, nothing on my local shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also.. that suck soo much ! I was trying to put my 14cm fan towards mobo on different spot to see which would be the best..and it fell (that's what I get for being too lazy to hold it eh) and one of the blade broken, FFS ! now it shakes like crazy when I run it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , daym! where is my superglue.. will try to fix it.
> 
> Oh and the CPU LLC on DIGI+ is at regular, on medium the temps were too high
> 
> Also someone recommended me to use the AMD fan, I wanted to try but the plug on it is like designed for the CPU motherboard plug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how am I suppose to power it and have enough cable to put it in my backplate then, also with my CPU cooler, I'd have to remove it to change the plugs arround, sux.


That's a lot of voltage for 4.3 GHz - have you tried lowering the Vcore - and using medium / high CPU LLC? - also what is your CPU/NB LLC set to? (I do not recommend having it on Auto)

Also, some of those readings in HWinfo seem a little off - CPU Freq. dropped to 32 Mhz?

Is there a reason you are using OCCT opposed to Prime or IBT AVX?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

My socket temps are within 3 degrees of my core since the paste is fully cured and fan is on the back of socket...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so im having an issue now i think might be voltage related... it seems im getting alot more vdroop than i was before.... i had voltage set to 1.337 for 4.0 on my 8320...ive ran it that way for probably four months or so... well i decided yesterday to rerun the ibt avx and make sure i was still performing well and using hwinfo along side i started getting horrible almost lockups... where the mouse would be extremely skippy and would take almost a full two minutes for task manager to come up... i happened to notice this coincided with voltage dips.. as it would smooth out when the voltage stepped back up above 1.22.. for those keeping track thats .12 difference under load which it was rock solid .06 to .07...i will try it again when i get home and post screens....my temps were always below 60 since the paste cured...i did notice some pop in of textures the other night while gaming but chalked it up to being 85F in the room even though gpu was at 80c max and cpu still never broke 50c....i will also bump the voltage a little when i get home and re run and see if it does the same... any thoughts?


voltage doesn't always set to exact setting in bios. You will not get that much vdroop unless you are on a low quality board or 4+1 phase board. Sorry can't see your rig on my phone. Being a 8320 you might need more than 1.33v, chances are closer to 1.36-8v. Problem when stressing we tend to keep other processes low, whereas during daily activity there are far more and trying to undervolt causes issues.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, Looks like there is a new FX on the horizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-development-of-high-performance-x86-core-with-completely-new-architecture/


I'm not holding my breath..

i'm guessing a few years before we see this.. IF it ever happens.


----------



## Kuivamaa

It's confirmed that they are working on something to succeed big core family ,at least since 2012. My guess is sometime in 2016 (post-EX) we will get the first relevant products,


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As do I, I can smell a whole new PC on the horizon for me.
> 
> I dare say that Excavator will be the last Chip to use AM3+ and will probably have DDR3/4 support and this will be a new Socket, Chipset PCIe 3.0, DDR4 and a whole new bag of goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a day 1 order from me, Gonna say that now


Where do you get the idea their will be a AM3+ Excavator. That I highly doubt. More than likely there will be post-excavator FX 6 or 8 core chip on a new socket, certainly not AM3+. Doesn't have the proper socket design to handle the graphics of apu nor enoughpci-express lanes for the future designs.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Where do you get the idea their will be a AM3+ Excavator. That I highly doubt. More than likely there will be post-excavator FX 6 or 8 core chip on a new socket, certainly not AM3+. Doesn't have the proper socket design to handle the graphics of apu nor enoughpci-express lanes for the future designs.


os2wiz where u been man?

not seen u in ages


----------



## LinusBE

I got my FX-8320 stable at 4.7 GHz and 1.52V in the BIOS (1.428 V under load according to CPU-Z). Maximum temperatures after running Linx 45 minutes using all of my memory are 61 on the cores and 74 on the socket. Linx takes more voltage to be stable than Prime95, so I could lower it a bit. But nonetheless, I reached the maximum of my H100i I think


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Where do you get the idea their will be a AM3+ Excavator. That I highly doubt. More than likely there will be post-excavator FX 6 or 8 core chip on a new socket, certainly not AM3+. Doesn't have the proper socket design to handle the graphics of apu nor enoughpci-express lanes for the future designs.


If I say that I actually do not want an FX-8350 successor on AM3+ platform any more, will that make me a heathen ?







While I am not limited by the current socket/chipset (not that I wouldn't want PCIe 3.0 for example but whatever) I would prefer it so AMD designs their next best thing without having backwards compatibility as a limiting factor. Also it is high time to see some cool new designs, mobo vendors are starting to be lazy when it comes to AMD


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> If I say that I actually do not want an FX-8350 successor on AM3+ platform any more, will that make me a heathen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I am not limited by the current socket/chipset (not that I wouldn't want PCIe 3.0 for example but whatever) I would prefer it so AMD designs their next best thing without having backwards compatibility as a limiting factor. Also it is high time to see some cool new designs, mobo vendors are starting to be lazy when it comes to AMD


I think if we are looking at end of year or 2015 then a new chipset is warranted. A good deal of us have had our 9xx series chipsets over a year to 2. Why be against anew chipset if it adds DDR4 and PCI-e 3.0?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> os2wiz where u been man?
> 
> not seen u in ages


The old man was busy organizing for my party's annual May Day march. We marched in the middle of Flatbush Brooklyn with many hundreds of workers and working class youth. Our slogan was NYPD KKK how many kids did you shoot today? And of course Power to the Workers , Fight for Communism! . Flatbush Avenue was a sea of red flags.

I have this past week been driven to upgrade 14.4 Catalyst. It has great mantle support, but can kill your windows installation unless you are extremely careful, that is if you have an AMD motherboard . Apparently if you did not properly delete the entire AMD folder and make sure the AMD sata drivers were removed you would get a black screen of death in the middle of the installation. It happened to me umpteenth times until AMD finally removed the AMD AHCI Sata driver from the catalyst package. I took the additional precaution of transferring my sata ssd drives to the Asmedia controller, Took a week of checking and getting advice, good and bad, that I was able to devise a course of action that I felt comfortable with. I had lost my two win 8.1 ssd installations at least 4 times each. That is because my restore points were often unusable. Going to reinstall my Novastor backuip software and backup to a USB flash drive with image files from now on. That should eliminate a lot of the pain with future disasters. AMD has to do a BETTER job with the installation routines in their catalyst software. They are sloppy and they do not beta test enough on even their own chip sets. That is sad.

Good to see you my friend.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I think if we are looking at end of year or 2015 then a new chipset is warranted. A good deal of us have had our 9xx series chipsets over a year to 2. Why be against anew chipset if it adds DDR4 and PCI-e 3.0?


the Next FX CPU wont be out till 2016 at the earliest,

If you want updates (DDR4 Soon and PCIe3) you'll have to use an APU.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> That's a lot of voltage for 4.3 GHz - have you tried lowering the Vcore - and using medium / high CPU LLC? - also what is your CPU/NB LLC set to? (I do not recommend having it on Auto)
> 
> Also, some of those readings in HWinfo seem a little off - CPU Freq. dropped to 32 Mhz?
> 
> Is there a reason you are using OCCT opposed to Prime or IBT AVX?


Haven't tryed to reduce the voltage lower because I know that near 4.4 I was forced to have nearly 1.5 otherwise I would get some errors.

I'm currently using regular CPU LLC, and haven't touch the CPU/NB LLC (if you check my previous posts you will see I kept having temps problem especially with the socket going way above 70 and the motherboard hitting 37° highs







, so should I try at least regular see if there is a big difference ?

And I guess I can try lower the volts a bit and put like high, but like it says on the BIOS, increase CPU thermal.. so since I already had trouble to cool it I didn't wanna try anymore, but if you're telling me lowering voltage could allow me to increase the LLC.. that could work.

Yea I talked about that in my previous posts, too, I don't get it... also you will see that on CPU-Z my multiplier is 7-20 for some reasons..still haven't figured out what is happening here, though I noticed when I ran default clocks it wasn't happening uh..







Anyone know if it could be my RAM settings ?? I believe everything on auto now since I had to "reset Bios" after a fail overclocking but it was on manual before and I had selected speed and clocks manually (the base clocks that they tell you it should work at)

Is there a reason I should use IBT AVX and not OCCT ?







, I only learned about that IBT program lately on those forums haven't gave it a try yet.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I got my FX-8320 stable at 4.7 GHz and 1.52V in the BIOS (1.428 V under load according to CPU-Z). Maximum temperatures after running Linx 45 minutes using all of my memory are 61 on the cores and 74 on the socket. Linx takes more voltage to be stable than Prime95, so I could lower it a bit. But nonetheless, I reached the maximum of my H100i I think


If you can keep the socket at that temp, the cores will take a little more. AMD raised the limit to 70°C a while back. If you can drop it a bit for prime, I bet you could go 4.8-9


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Where do you get the idea their will be a AM3+ Excavator. That I highly doubt. More than likely there will be post-excavator FX 6 or 8 core chip on a new socket, certainly not AM3+. Doesn't have the proper socket design to handle the graphics of apu nor enoughpci-express lanes for the future designs.


They said that Vishera will not be the last CPU to use AM3+.

On my phone atm so cant dig up the link but I think its reasonable to assume that will be excavator and k15 will be a new socket.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so heres the screenie with the current settings it still was very jumpy on the mouse at the start of the test and a few times randomly in the middle... i never experienced this before and could often do whatever i wanted while the test was running though i often didn't to get best results.. the only thing i have running is avg and samsung magician which i had running previously...it nearly locks it up when in this state nothing really responds... if i alt f4 the ibt window the effect persists for a minute or two after it closes....odd... i also tried a system restore back to last month when i did the last test when this did not happen but it still occurred i also ran all scans to weed out virus/adware...not a huge issue as i normally dont do things while ibt is running however the vdroop is a little concerning as i never experienced it that much before... also a bump in voltage changed nothing for the problem and just made it run hotter and no faster times or gflops...i tried it at 1.4 in bios which is around 1.34 actual (according to software)... compared to the 1.337 i have it set to which nets me 1.27 and as low as 1.2 in the ss...



This still illustrates a .03 droop which i would assume is pretty decent...with no llc to set and no offsetting


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok so heres the screenie with the current settings it still was very jumpy on the mouse at the start of the test and a few times randomly in the middle... i never experienced this before and could often do whatever i wanted while the test was running though i often didn't to get best results.. the only thing i have running is avg and samsung magician which i had running previously...it nearly locks it up when in this state nothing really responds... if i alt f4 the ibt window the effect persists for a minute or two after it closes....odd... i also tried a system restore back to last month when i did the last test when this did not happen but it still occurred i also ran all scans to weed out virus/adware...not a huge issue as i normally dont do things while ibt is running however the vdroop is a little concerning as i never experienced it that much before... also a bump in voltage changed nothing for the problem and just made it run hotter and no faster times or gflops...i tried it at 1.4 in bios which is around 1.34 actual (according to software)... compared to the 1.337 i have it set to which nets me 1.27 and as low as 1.2 in the ss...
> 
> 
> 
> This still illustrates a .03 droop which i would assume is pretty decent...with no llc to set and no offsetting


make a longer run like 30 to see the real max temps I'd say by the way also how do you pop up that HWINFO summary thing ?

Here is my screen :



And that IBT software is nice by the way. is the GFLOPS really the cpu speed ? it went from 69 to that from lowering voltage (now 1.42 or 43 in BIOS I believe) and putting LLC CPU to high and MOBO/CPU LLC to medium (hard to remember if medium or maybe just regular I think there is no medium uh lol.)


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> If you can keep the socket at that temp, the cores will take a little more. AMD raised the limit to 70°C a while back. If you can drop it a bit for prime, I bet you could go 4.8-9


That's the first time I heard that







Where do you know this from? I already have a fan blowing on the vrm and back of my motherboard, so I doubt I can throw more volts at it without raising the socket temp.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> That's the first time I heard that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you know this from? I already have a fan blowing on the vrm and back of my motherboard, so I doubt I can throw more volts at it without raising the socket temp.


AOD AMD overdrive utility. there was/is a section too see how close to thermal limit you are.

it was previous to the Kaveri release..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> make a longer run like 30 to see the real max temps I'd say by the way also how do you pop up that HWINFO summary thing ?
> 
> Here is my screen :
> 
> 
> 
> And that IBT software is nice by the way. is the GFLOPS really the cpu speed ? it went from 69 to that from lowering voltage (now 1.42 or 43 in BIOS I believe) and putting LLC CPU to high and MOBO/CPU LLC to medium (hard to remember if medium or maybe just regular I think there is no medium uh lol.)


on mine summary was default panel however when ibt AVX comes up you should be able to select the summary button here:



my former post was just to show the droop and the speeds being simular to what i was getting to possibly help with the issue i was having....as far as i know gflops is the speed as taken by the program during said test... whatever algorithm it uses.. alot of people here i think use AIDA64 for that but i would say its pretty close... also to note to really stress the overclock use very high setting on IBT or custom set to 90% of your ram is what im told is best setting


----------



## StrongForce

Ok thanks, good to know !



I literally forgot there was another part of HWinfo so much I been using the sensors lol, I like that think as it clearly shows ram timings, I'm a bit noob at setting up ram, you guys think I should manually put in BIOS the right timings on the package it says CL9-11-11-31


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok thanks, good to know !
> 
> 
> 
> I literally forgot there was another part of HWinfo so much I been using the sensors lol, I like that think as it clearly shows ram timings, I'm a bit noob at setting up ram, you guys think I should manually put in BIOS the right timings on the package it says CL9-11-11-31


if they are higher i would... the lower the better so long as it runs stable with your overclock.... there are alot of helpful guys that can help you tweak it further.... the first thing i always do when i get ram is set it to factory specs then run memtest and the like to make sure its running properly...i dont know alot about ram timings but i always start with baseline factory spec then see what i can get out of them with tighter timings just keep in mind when you change other settings it may make your ram timings unstable with the new changes....(ALSO if you oveclock with fsb instead of straight multiplier it directly changes your ram speed as well so watch out for that if you go that route)....correct me if im wrong guys but alot of the ram that ive used in the past could perform faster and with tighter timings that stock specs... cheap kits aside... (looking at you pny) lol

Also if you are having a problem with a particular part i.e. voltage droop...downclocking...temp issues... etc.. you can double click any item in sensors and get a graph of its performance...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> They said that Vishera will not be the last CPU to use AM3+.
> 
> On my phone atm so cant dig up the link but I think its reasonable to assume that will be excavator and k15 will be a new socket.


You have forgotten that AMD met that statement by later releasing the highly binned FX-9370 and the FX-9590 . Yes they are Vishera, but AMD never said they would release anewer core on AM3+, just that there would be more offerings on AM3+ . So they technically fulfilled their pledge. Case closed on AM3+.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Have they actually said whether they were going to crank out more high core count CPUs? That article talked up a new type of core, but I don't think it said one way or another if they were going to be doing another FX-style non-APU. I'm interested in where AMD is trying to go with their APUs, but I've got a sinking feeling that they're putting all their eggs in that basket and ditching classic pure CPUs entirely in favor of trying to offload some processing to the integrated GPU. While it's a great idea in theory, I just don't think it'll generate enough horse power to keep them in the high-end, or even mid-range, PC hardware game.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> You have forgotten that AMD met that statement by later releasing the highly binned FX-9370 and the FX-9590 . Yes they are Vishera, but AMD never said they would release anewer core on AM3+, just that there would be more offerings on AM3+ . So they technically fulfilled their pledge. Case closed on AM3+.


Can't find the article i was reading it on but i guess you're right, i didn't forget about the 9xxx chips though.

who knows really? They might decide skip excavator completely.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok thanks, good to know !
> 
> 
> 
> I literally forgot there was another part of HWinfo so much I been using the sensors lol, I like that think as it clearly shows ram timings, I'm a bit noob at setting up ram, you guys think I should manually put in BIOS the right timings on the package it says CL9-11-11-31


I doubt you need 1.5 V for 4.4 - I'd say you have something else which is throwing up errors, be it either RAM or CPU/NB.

I would set you ram to Stock yes. Or go for 1600 with 9-9-9-27 etc at 1.55 V so you know your RAM *will be* stable.

Then try going back to your stock VID or a voltage & speed setting you know works ie. 4 GHz, @ 1.3 V

From there run IBT AVX on Very High for 10 Passes. If it passes, move the multi up, and repeat. Once it fails, add 1 or 2 notches on the Vcore. Keep repeating this and I'm sure you will find 4.4 GHz @ a lower voltage than 1.5 V!

My 8320 does 4.4 GHz with RAM @ 2140 MHz - 1.308 V under load (and I can drop that another 2 notches with 1600/1833 RAM).

Oh and IBT AVX can help you find errors a little quicker. You can set you self an infinite number of levels of stress in that little program, times to run, mem to use etc!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Have they actually said whether they were going to crank out more high core count CPUs? That article talked up a new type of core, but I don't think it said one way or another if they were going to be doing another FX-style non-APU. I'm interested in where AMD is trying to go with their APUs, but I've got a sinking feeling that they're putting all their eggs in that basket and ditching classic pure CPUs entirely in favor of trying to offload some processing to the integrated GPU. While it's a great idea in theory, I just don't think it'll generate enough horse power to keep them in the high-end, or even mid-range, PC hardware game.


Everyone just need to wait until Devs start to utilise HSA. I don't know the details, but I know it's meant to rock s#!t up!


----------



## bmgjet

Any one been running 1.55V+ for 24/7 for awhile and still have there chip going fine and not degradded.
Just been playing with my overclock seeing how far I can go before Im temp limited and I can get to 1.63V vcore and 1.3V nb-cpu before cores start to see 60C
Which gets me 5.17ghz stable.

Currently running 4.9ghz on 1.54V and takes 1.57 to get 5ghz stable.
Only expecting to keep chip for another year so would like to hear from people that have been running over the 1.55V recommended limit.
Dont want to put more voltage into it just for it to die in 3 months but if it will handle 10 months id be happy with that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Any one been running 1.55V+ for 24/7 for awhile and still have there chip going fine and not degradded.
> Just been playing with my overclock seeing how far I can go before Im temp limited and I can get to 1.63V vcore and 1.3V nb-cpu before cores start to see 60C
> Which gets me 5.17ghz stable.
> 
> Currently running 4.9ghz on 1.54V and takes 1.57 to get 5ghz stable.
> Only expecting to keep chip for another year so would like to hear from people that have been running over the 1.55V recommended limit.
> Dont want to put more voltage into it just for it to die in 3 months but if it will handle 10 months id be happy with that.


I've been running 1.52v for about 6 months now, no issues.

There are some who have been running 1.6v+ for more than 12 months with no ill-effects.

Just keep the heat down


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Any one been running 1.55V+ for 24/7 for awhile and still have there chip going fine and not degradded.
> Just been playing with my overclock seeing how far I can go before Im temp limited and I can get to 1.63V vcore and 1.3V nb-cpu before cores start to see 60C
> Which gets me 5.17ghz stable.
> 
> Currently running 4.9ghz on 1.54V and takes 1.57 to get 5ghz stable.
> Only expecting to keep chip for another year so would like to hear from people that have been running over the 1.55V recommended limit.
> Dont want to put more voltage into it just for it to die in 3 months but if it will handle 10 months id be happy with that.


several people run 1.6-1.7v 24/7 as has been said, worry about temps not volts on these chips


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Everyone just need to wait until Devs start to utilise HSA. I don't know the details, but I know it's meant to rock s#!t up!


HSA or Heterogeneous System Architecture is meant to leverage more parallel computing from the GPU to blend in with the CPU to aid in overall performance. Basically to off load repetitve tasks to the GPU through software.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HSA or Heterogeneous System Architecture is meant to leverage more parallel computing from the GPU to blend in with the CPU to aid in overall performance. Basically to off load repetitve tasks to the GPU through software.


Exactly. The point I'm thinking here is surely if a GPU can be more efficient with those small repetitive tasks: will we not get to a point where all these 'Large CPUs' ie. FX, i7 etc won't be needed anyhow? Surely there will be a shift at some point, and your CPU will be focused on completing the tasks the GPU can't. This in an evolved architecture from the APUs we have at current would mean: A CPU which consists of an area dedicated to 'high complexity' tasks and another for 'basic repetitive' tasks, paired with a dGPU for the actual graphical acceleration. We will be looking at CPU performance from a whole new angle. As the CPUs performance is only as good as the software it can actually leverage!

I just hope the next step is a full 'step forward' and not a 2 forward 1 back. Eg. new CPUs and software written to utilise them fully, but it being mature to some degree when it hits the consumer level.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Everyone just need to wait until Devs start to utilise HSA. I don't know the details, but I know it's meant to rock s#!t up![/quote
> 
> There is absolutely no indication yet that major developers have any HSA applications ready to roll out. Now Adobe updates Photoshop and Premier and their Elements editions every year so there is no excuse for their next release not to have HSA support. Adobe is a founding partner in the HSA Foundation. I just do NOT like their silence.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> There is absolutely no indication yet that major developers have any HSA applications ready to roll out. Now Adobe updates Photoshop and Premier and their Elements editions every year so there is no excuse for their next release not to have HSA support. Adobe is a founding partner in the HSA Foundation. I just do NOT like their silence.


I blame AMD for this.

only 2 processors available with HSA, a big dev like adobe isn't going to pigeon hole their business on two processors on a mid to low end platform. not when they have enterprises to take care of and ensure their compatibility.

AMD really needed to follow up with a full array of HSA processors before that would convince the likes of adobe to change. yes they are a founder, but they are also not AMD.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I blame AMD for this.
> 
> only 2 processors available with HSA, a big dev like adobe isn't going to pigeon hole their business on two processors on a mid to low end platform. not when they have enterprises to take care of and ensure their compatibility.
> 
> AMD really needed to follow up with a full array of HSA processors before that would convince the likes of adobe to change. yes they are a founder, but they are also not AMD.


The two companies probably already know exactly when the apps with HSA support are going to come to market. So AMD wouldn't roll them out to the masses (a full range as you say), if they knew the software is still some time away!


----------



## Durquavian

You are forgetting Java will support HSA in 2015, and that is astepping stone for a lot of software like Mantle in a game engine. Changes like this take time. Remember up till now software all around is very stagnant and reluctant to change. All this is new and no longer theory and conjecture but now exists in physical form. The industry has to change or become obsolete as new software comes out utilizing these new methods able to THOROUGHLY trounce the old ways in every possible way.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I doubt you need 1.5 V for 4.4 - I'd say you have something else which is throwing up errors, be it either RAM or CPU/NB.
> 
> I would set you ram to Stock yes. Or go for 1600 with 9-9-9-27 etc at 1.55 V so you know your RAM *will be* stable.
> 
> Then try going back to your stock VID or a voltage & speed setting you know works ie. 4 GHz, @ 1.3 V
> 
> From there run IBT AVX on Very High for 10 Passes. If it passes, move the multi up, and repeat. Once it fails, add 1 or 2 notches on the Vcore. Keep repeating this and I'm sure you will find 4.4 GHz @ a lower voltage than 1.5 V!
> 
> My 8320 does 4.4 GHz with RAM @ 2140 MHz - 1.308 V under load (and I can drop that another 2 notches with 1600/1833 RAM).
> 
> Oh and IBT AVX can help you find errors a little quicker. You can set you self an infinite number of levels of stress in that little program, times to run, mem to use etc!


I'll try that when I feel like spending time for it, runs fine for now so







, thanks for the reminder though


----------



## Johan45

This all reminds me of 64bit and multiple cores. Windows released XP 64 in 2005 ( which really sucked btw no support period), then finally 4 or 5 years later by the time Win 7 came around 64 bit was more of the mainstream, but the CPUs were available in 2003. A sfor multiple cores they're still working on that, most software won't use more than 2 maybe 4 and that's been around nearly as long. As Flailschlamp was alluding to software development is always the slowest link in the chain. They have to maintain stability with reliable update and " trying" something new isn't always on their priority list. Now if they think they can get an advantage over a competitor then they'll put resource into it but that's going to be a long time coming.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I have an ASRock 990FX Extreme 9 with an 8350 watercooled by a Corsair H110 inside a Corsair Carbide 540 case (3x 120mm fans front intake, 1x 140mm fan rear intake, 4x 140mm fans push/pull top rad exhaust). I was experiencing high VRM temps (about 105c) when OC around 4.6Ghz even though my CPU was in the high 40s (47-50 something). I took off the VRM sinks and pipe and also took off the thermal tape and plastic logos attached to it. I put prolimatech pk 3 on the VRMs and NB and re-attached the heatsink to the board. I also attached a 80mm CPU fan to the VRM heatsink and a smaller NB fan to the NB heatsink. Needless to say the temps are much lower on the VRMs now BUT I'm getting high CPU temps @ 4.8GHz (around 62-66c) in prime using small FFTs (64k) running in place. I was told this is a high temp using a H110 in another thread I posted about this and was told to post here. Any help would be greatly appreciated. (I also have a 140mm fan blowing on the back of the mobo but don't think that's making any difference)

-Jeremy


----------



## JeremyFenn

I forgot to mention the VRM temps @ 4.8Ghz are maxing out around 85c (maybe a little higher) you might need to know that.


----------



## zila

Jeremy, be very careful with that board. Mine blew the vrms and took out the processor with it.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Jeremy, be very careful with that board. Mine blew the vrms and took out the processor with it.


Well it's a 12+2 design that's supposed to handle the new 9590's without hiccup. I bought this board because of the 12+2 and thought it would be better for OC my 8350 than the standard 8+2's. I also heard prime95 64-bit wasn't really the way to go testing these CPU's. Am I doing something wrong in the setup? Here's a look at what I'm doing in BIOS.

CPU Freq= 240
PCIe Freq= 100

CPU multi = 20
CPU Voltage = 1.4875

NB Freq multi= x8 @ 1920
CPU NB Volt= 1.075

HT Bus Spd= 2640

[email protected] 1600 (1940?) 9-9-9-24-36 1T

CPU LLC= 25%

CPU VDDA= 2.7
PCIe VDDA= 1.92

Everything else like CnQ, thermal throtteling, etc have been disabled. Should I be doing it differently?


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> The two companies probably already know exactly when the apps with HSA support are going to come to market. So AMD wouldn't roll them out to the masses (a full range as you say), if they knew the software is still some time away![/quote
> 
> Illogical. It is a MINOR task to add HSA compatibility to an application. I said minor and will stick to my guns on that. That is what was said by the major players at the APU '13 conference last November. That being the case there is no reason why any member of the HSA Foundation would keep HSA out of their soon-to-be- released apps ither than political considerations. Is Intel pulling strings behind the scene??? I do not know , but it seems very fishy to me.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well it's a 12+2 design that's supposed to handle the new 9590's without hiccup. I bought this board because of the 12+2 and thought it would be better for OC my 8350 than the standard 8+2's. I also heard prime95 64-bit wasn't really the way to go testing these CPU's. Am I doing something wrong in the setup? Here's a look at what I'm doing in BIOS.
> 
> CPU Freq= 240
> PCIe Freq= 100
> 
> CPU multi = 20
> CPU Voltage = 1.4875
> 
> NB Freq multi= x8 @ 1920
> CPU NB Volt= 1.075
> 
> HT Bus Spd= 2640
> 
> [email protected] 1600 (1940?) 9-9-9-24-36 1T
> 
> CPU LLC= 25%
> 
> CPU VDDA= 2.7
> PCIe VDDA= 1.92
> 
> Everything else like CnQ, thermal throtteling, etc have been disabled. Should I be doing it differently?


12x2 vrm is nice, but if the design and quality of each vrm is inferior then it negates most of the benefit of a 12 x2 design.


----------



## zila

It's not the software you're using, it's the board. I bought it for the same reasons you just quoted. The moment I started that board it was extremely hot at stock. Put your hand on the vrm heat sink.............is it really hot? Mine was burning up at stock settings.

I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> It's not the software you're using, it's the board. I bought it for the same reasons you just quoted. The moment I started that board it was extremely hot at stock. Put your hand on the vrm heat sink.............is it really hot? Mine was burning up at stock settings.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with it.


Well I didn't get the chance to physically put my hand on the VRM heatsink while it was running, I just saw it go past 100c and got a little freaked out. The pk3 and fans have helped dramatically, but tbh my CPU CORE TEMPS are what's bugging me. I'm using a 280mm H110 rad and getting mid 60's @ 4.8Ghz. VRM's are sitting nice and chilly (from what they used to be) around 85c.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This all reminds me of 64bit and multiple cores. Windows released XP 64 in 2005 ( which really sucked btw no support period), then finally 4 or 5 years later by the time Win 7 came around 64 bit was more of the mainstream, but the CPUs were available in 2003. A sfor multiple cores they're still working on that, most software won't use more than 2 maybe 4 and that's been around nearly as long. As Flailschlamp was alluding to software development is always the slowest link in the chain. They have to maintain stability with reliable update and " trying" something new isn't always on their priority list. Now if they think they can get an advantage over a competitor then they'll put resource into it but that's going to be a long time coming.


Fact is companies are driven to push out new software by the end users more often than not. Even if they know it's not their best hand. Like you say here with XP 64 bit. I know that man. My first job was working with a virtual reality organic modelling software. Basically, you felt what you were doing on screen. Our workstations had to run x64 due to requiring 32GB for the level of detail we worked at (2 microns). The software for anyone interested : Freeform Modelling Plus

They were sweet machines in their day. We'd often stay back after hours playing CoD and UT2004 - 32" monitors too - which were bigger than my folks TV at the time







and a couple of CPUs on server boards. The GPUs if I remember right were Nvidia Quadro's that cost £2500 each.

Software like this, being used in the industry pushed companies to cater for it. So if demand is up for better compute power, at a higher efficiency - companies are bound to follow suit with software.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well I didn't get the chance to physically put my hand on the VRM heatsink while it was running, I just saw it go past 100c and got a little freaked out. The pk3 and fans have helped dramatically, but tbh my CPU CORE TEMPS are what's bugging me. I'm using a 280mm H110 rad and getting mid 60's @ 4.8Ghz. VRM's are sitting nice and chilly (from what they used to be) around 85c.


I wouldn't like to see my vrms much over 55°C at load. 85, seems very hot to me.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well I didn't get the chance to physically put my hand on the VRM heatsink while it was running, I just saw it go past 100c and got a little freaked out. The pk3 and fans have helped dramatically, but tbh my CPU CORE TEMPS are what's bugging me. I'm using a 280mm H110 rad and getting mid 60's @ 4.8Ghz. VRM's are sitting nice and chilly (from what they used to be) around 85c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I wouldn't like to see my vrms much over 55°C at load. 85, seems very hot to me.


This 85°C is not chilly for VRMs. Most aim for <80°C.


----------



## zila

On my board the vrm heat sink wasn't making full contact with the vrms in the center. That is where the damage is on my board. They cooked themselves. I wasn't running high volts either.

Edit: On my Formula-Z my vrms sit at about 50°C on average with cpu vcore of 1.488-1.50 volt, NB Vid at 1.3~1.35 2600MHz It's got one hell of a nice vrm sink on it plus a fan. They will go a little higher now that ambients are climbing but not by much.

My goal vrm temps is always around 50°C at load.


----------



## Synister

Poor build quality is going to destroy any form of decent design unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> On my board the vrm heat sink wasn't making full contact with the vrms in the center. That is where the damage is on my board. They cooked themselves. I wasn't running high volts either.
> 
> Edit: On my Formula-Z my vrms sit at about 50°C on average with cpu vcore of 1.488-1.50 volt, NB Vid at 1.3~1.35 2600MHz It's got one hell of a nice vrm sink on it plus a fan. They will go a little higher now that ambients are climbing but not by much.
> 
> My goal vrm temps is always around 50°C at load.


Well that's nice temps for the VRMs. When stressing mine climb to around 75°C peak - but it's hard to get the airflow to the socket front, and the hit from the CPU and socket don't help the VRMs. My H220X will help there though


----------



## zila

I hope it all works out for you, but like I said just be very careful with that board. My experience with it has been that it's nothing like what it was advertised to be. I don't want anyone to go through what I did. It was a very expensive lesson for me.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I hope it all works out for you, but like I said just be very careful with that board. My experience with it has been that it's nothing like what it was advertised to be. I don't want anyone to go through what I did. It was a very expensive lesson for me.


It sounds to me like it will be a very expensive lesson for me as well.. Right now I've had prime on for about 2 hours solid, no hiccups. However, my temps are a little high for my liking CPU @ 66c VRM1 @ 92c VRM2 @ 25c (never moves) motherboard @ 32c. Should I be pushing more volts through my NB or does that even matter?


----------



## JeremyFenn




----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I hope it all works out for you, but like I said just be very careful with that board. My experience with it has been that it's nothing like what it was advertised to be. I don't want anyone to go through what I did. It was a very expensive lesson for me.


If you were running stock clocks and volts. Could you have not RMA'ed the board. Showed them where the and why the damage occurred? Might have replaced your processor as well in the process?


----------



## zila

No, I'm afraid not. I bought it from another party. The board had been won in a contest and I purchased it from the winner. AsRock wouldn't warranty the board and so it sits on the floor.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> No, I'm afraid not. I bought it from another party. The board had been won in a contest and I purchased it from the winner. AsRock wouldn't warranty the board and so it sits on the floor.


Damn that sucks


----------



## zila

Yeah, ain't it though? To add insult to injury it killed the processor when it blew......................a nice FX-8350. The replacement doesn't perform as well as the original did and that my friends is that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> It's not the software you're using, it's the board. I bought it for the same reasons you just quoted. The moment I started that board it was extremely hot at stock. Put your hand on the vrm heat sink.............is it really hot? Mine was burning up at stock settings.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't get the chance to physically put my hand on the VRM heatsink while it was running, I just saw it go past 100c and got a little freaked out. The pk3 and fans have helped dramatically, but tbh my CPU CORE TEMPS are what's bugging me. I'm using a 280mm H110 rad and getting mid 60's @ 4.8Ghz. VRM's are sitting nice and chilly (from what they used to be) around 85c.
Click to expand...

Hate to say it but temp (cpu) sound normal to me


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> On my board the vrm heat sink wasn't making full contact with the vrms in the center. That is where the damage is on my board. They cooked themselves. I wasn't running high volts either.
> 
> Edit: On my Formula-Z my vrms sit at about 50°C on average with cpu vcore of 1.488-1.50 volt, NB Vid at 1.3~1.35 2600MHz It's got one hell of a nice vrm sink on it plus a fan. They will go a little higher now that ambients are climbing but not by much.
> 
> My goal vrm temps is always around 50°C at load.


you bought a sensor for your VRMS?

because the CHVFZ doesn't come with one...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*


i would say you are at your VRM temp limit would be surprised if you are more then 10*c or so away from throttling.

Asrock's VRMS are nothing to write home about. they are bare minimum and are throttle happy.

8+2 from gigabyte and asus is the way to go


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you bought a sensor for your VRMS?
> 
> because the CHVFZ doesn't come with one...


Yes, I put a vrm sensor on there temporarily with a digital read out on the front of the case. I took it off though, it isn't necessary, the vrm sink on this board is awesome. It just needs a small fan blowing on it.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Jeremy, be very careful with that board. Mine blew the vrms and took out the processor with it.


I agree. I had the same board. Stress testing at 4.8 ghz with 1.48 volts and POP! AHHHH! the metallic smell of a blown vrm. Took my ram and 8350 with it. Expensive lesson indeed.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well stress testing in AIDA64 Extreme I have nice temps (58c max CPU 77c max VRM) 1.55v @ 5.16GHz? Stressing everything cept disks and gpu.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well stress testing in AIDA64 Extreme I have nice temps (58c max CPU 77c max VRM) 1.55v @ 5.16GHz? Stressing everything cept disks and gpu.


AVX IBT is go to for first round stress around here..(very high or higher)

but volts seem to be in the right ball park


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well stress testing in AIDA64 Extreme I have nice temps (58c max CPU 77c max VRM) 1.55v @ 5.16GHz? Stressing everything cept disks and gpu.


Are you sure you're talking of the right voltages??

I see your previous post that says at 4.8GHz, your Core Voltage is 1.4875 Volts. Yet on your screenshot, it's at 1.592 Volts at CPU-Z.

As per Aida64, It will give you around 15 Degrees lower temps compared with Prime or IBT AVX.

If you can, use HWInfo64 to monitor temps, voltages, etc.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you sure you're talking of the right voltages??
> 
> I see your previous post that says at 4.8GHz, your Core Voltage is 1.4875 Volts. Yet on your screenshot, it's at 1.592 Volts at CPU-Z.
> 
> As per Aida64, It will give you around 15 Degrees lower temps compared with Prime or IBT AVX.
> 
> If you can, use HWInfo64 to monitor temps, voltages, etc.


25% LLC


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Poor build quality is going to destroy any form of decent design unfortunately.
> Well that's nice temps for the VRMs. When stressing mine climb to around 75°C peak - but it's hard to get the airflow to the socket front, and the hit from the CPU and socket don't help the VRMs. My H220X will help there though


youve got the h220x? lemme know how it performs im looking into picking that one up as soon as i can


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you sure you're talking of the right voltages??
> 
> I see your previous post that says at 4.8GHz, your Core Voltage is 1.4875 Volts. Yet on your screenshot, it's at 1.592 Volts at CPU-Z.
> 
> As per Aida64, It will give you around 15 Degrees lower temps compared with Prime or IBT AVX.
> 
> If you can, use HWInfo64 to monitor temps, voltages, etc.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> 25% LLC
Click to expand...

If you use HWInfo64, you can observe how your voltages perform. LLC is used to compensate or counter Vdroop during load. You might wanna try having it higher. The objective is to have the least voltage swings from min to maximum IMO.

Double-click Vcore at HWInfo and a histogram will be displayed which will show you the graph of your Vcore with TIME.


----------



## JeremyFenn

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you use HWInfo64, you can observe how your voltages perform. LLC is used to compensate or counter Vdroop during load. You might wanna try having it higher. The objective is to have the least voltage swings from min to maximum IMO.
> 
> Double-click Vcore at HWInfo and a histogram will be displayed which will show you the graph of your Vcore with TIME.


So I should raise my llc from 25%?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So
> So I should raise my llc from 25%?


Observe the characteristic of your Vcore. Some boards have a very good response that have voltages with a very little variations.
My Kitty for example can have a very flat voltage response. Varies by just 0.012 volts at High LLC that stays there 95% of the time. 1.488 minimum to 1.500 maximum at 4.8GHz.

My dead UD3 on the other hand, varies by a huge of 0.07 volts depending on LLC setting. 1.512 Max down to 1.442 which normalizes at 1.488 volts at same 4.8GHz. Unstable due to the Voltage swings.

Again, the purpose is to have the minimum swings as possible. If you can get it to run flat at a certain Voltage, better. So take some time knowing the board and how it reacts especially on the voltages as that will reap you a lot of good things.

Also on your screenshot, your Socket temp or CPU Package, whatever that displays, approaches 85 degrees. That is where the cpu starts to throttle. You might want to observe that as well on HWInfo64.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you bought a sensor for your VRMS?
> 
> because the CHVFZ doesn't come with one...


aint vrm temps nb temps?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> aint vrm temps nb temps?


Nope, NB temps are more of a guide,

as far as i know the Saberkitty is the only Asus board with VRM temp sensors.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, NB temps are more of a guide,
> 
> as far as i know the Saberkitty is the only Asus board with VRM temp sensors.


^this/?

Does the crosshair?


----------



## FoamyV

Hey, me again, got a new case ( 600t) and wanted to put something newer into it. Would a 9370 + sabertooth be worth a 120$ upgrade from the m599x and 8320 @ 4.4, 1.42V i have right now? Planning on going with a 100i if i can get it to fit inside the 600t, should've put more thought than "wow it's pretty" when i bought the case.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^this/?
> 
> Does the crosshair?


Mine doesn't, I have a 80mm fan over my vrm heatsink anyway though.

NB temps went from 62c in summer to >50c


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey, me again, got a new case ( 600t) and wanted to put something newer into it. Would a 9370 + sabertooth be worth a 120$ upgrade from the m599x and 8320 @ 4.4, 1.42V i have right now? Planning on going with a 100i if i can get it to fit inside the 600t, should've put more thought than "wow it's pretty" when i bought the case.


^
^ ^
^ ^ ^
!
Here's the question most people got tired of answering..
















Lemme ask you and answer you with these:
















Are you satisfied with your M599X ?

YES - Not worth it..















NO - It will definitely be worth it!!


----------



## StrongForce

What about performance wise I think that's more what he means, if it's what you mean then the 9590(i'll take that as a comparison) only got slightly better single core performance than the 8350, and still doesn't even make up for the 2500k performance.

But hey the 600t is surely at cute case though







.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What about performance wise I think that's more what he means, if it's what you mean then the 9590(i'll take that as a comparison) only got slightly better single core performance than the 8350, and still doesn't even make up for the 2500k performance.


A 9590 has 25% more single core performance than a stock 8350 because it's the same design clocked 25% higher...


----------



## Synister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey, me again, got a new case ( 600t) and wanted to put something newer into it. Would a 9370 + sabertooth be worth a 120$ upgrade from the m599x and 8320 @ 4.4, 1.42V i have right now? Planning on going with a 100i if i can get it to fit inside the 600t, should've put more thought than "wow it's pretty" when i bought the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^
> ^ ^
> ^ ^ ^
> !
> Here's the question most people got tired of answering..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme ask you and answer you with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you satisfied with your M599X ?
> 
> YES - Not worth it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO - It will definitely be worth it!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What about performance wise I think that's more what he means, if it's what you mean then the 9590(i'll take that as a comparison) only got slightly better single core performance than the 8350, and still doesn't even make up for the 2500k performance.
> 
> But hey the 600t is surely at cute case though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 9590 has 25% more single core performance than a stock 8350 because it's the same design clocked 25% higher...






You asked a similar question the other day. Regarding the Saberkitty iirc. Only you can justify if it's worth it - you know your budget, and I'd also say that from what I've seen in this thread. People who have purchased FX-9XXX chips have a harder time getting it under control than an 83XX.

So you may find that it's more hassle to get it running well, than getting an 83XX and overclocking to 4.8-5 GHz.


----------



## papope

all about overclocking is full of mistery and black magic, guys... . i have fx8350 and nh-c12p se14 + sabertooth 990fx r2.0 in a well cooled nox vx goblin with a 850w nox urano psu. I readed a lot about overclocking this cpu but my pc is a bit weird...

Well im just getting 4.4ghz stable with around 1.356v using prime95, but if i try to set it to +4.5ghz and giving more voltage then my core temps are getting way more hotter than my socket temps, when i stop the test then my core temps go down extremely fast

is about bad sensor??? should i be scared to reach temps in cores around 65ºc or 68ºc while socket temp is stuck at 63º? why is that happening ? guys i swear i was investigating a lot and did not find even other person with same problem. Thank you


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*


In this image, you're running prime with the CPU @ 1.592 V under load. Do you really need that much voltage for 4.8 GHz?

I believe the ASRock boards LLC is reversed. So 100% is the least, 25% the most etc. As mentioned by @mus1mus you want to find the LLC setting where you voltage differs the least from idle to load.

My 8320 @ 4.4 GHz goes from 1.308 V idle to 1.296 V under load. With the LLC set to High in the DIGI+ settings. You want to find the setting on your Extreme 9 that give the same outcome. As close to the idle voltage as possible, while under load.

You're most likely putting more stress on the VRMs too buy using a higher LLC setting (Vboost will only heat the VRMs up unnecessarily.

A good practice most members use here is to state voltages under load - not idle. So if you're setting it at 1.48xx V - but running at 1.592 V under load, you're at: 4.8 GHz with 1.592 V.

I bet you can drop the voltage and reduce the VRM and socket temps significantly.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papope*
> 
> all about overclocking is full of mistery and black magic, guys... . i have fx8350 and nh-c12p se14 + sabertooth 990fx r2.0 in a well cooled nox vx goblin with a 850w nox urano psu. I readed a lot about overclocking this cpu but my pc is a bit weird...
> 
> Well im just getting 4.4ghz stable with around 1.356v using prime95, but if i try to set it to +4.5ghz and giving more voltage then my core temps are getting way more hotter than my socket temps, when i stop the test then my core temps go down extremely fast
> 
> is about bad sensor??? should i be scared to reach temps in cores around 65ºc or 68ºc while socket temp is stuck at 63º? why is that happening ? guys i swear i was investigating a lot and did not find even other person with same problem. Thank you


Use http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder to create your rig, and then go to your Signature settings and 'insert' it. Then we can see your set-up easily and assist better!

Edit: Thermal paste could be a point - too much and you will have poor heat transfer. The FX once running higher volts can become 'spiky' heat wise. Your CPU cooler isn't exactly the best suited for a 8 Core. In the review I just found quickly linked from Frosty Tech - it scored only a degree or so better than Hyper 212 +. Don't expect much more than your current OC with that cooler!


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papope*
> 
> all about overclocking is full of mistery and black magic, guys... . i have fx8350 and nh-c12p se14 + sabertooth 990fx r2.0 in a well cooled nox vx goblin with a 850w nox urano psu. I readed a lot about overclocking this cpu but my pc is a bit weird...
> 
> Well im just getting 4.4ghz stable with around 1.356v using prime95, but if i try to set it to +4.5ghz and giving more voltage then my core temps are getting way more hotter than my socket temps, when i stop the test then my core temps go down extremely fast
> 
> is about bad sensor??? should i be scared to reach temps in cores around 65ºc or 68ºc while socket temp is stuck at 63º? why is that happening ? guys i swear i was investigating a lot and did not find even other person with same problem. Thank you


It could simply be thermal paste applyed badly, or bad thermal paste (altought not sure there is really such a thing on the market lol). sounds like it at least.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> 
> You asked a similar question the other day. Regarding the Saberkitty iirc. Only you can justify if it's worth it - you know your budget, and I'd also say that from what I've seen in this thread. People who have purchased FX-9XXX chips have a harder time getting it under control than an 83XX.
> 
> So you may find that it's more hassle to get it running well, than getting an 83XX and overclocking to 4.8-5 GHz.


Thanks everybody for giving your opinions. Don't really know what i want. Would a 400 mhz jump ( x8? - correct me on this) have any palpable performance increase? Have any of you had any experience with these clocks? I can't say i'm disappointed with what i have right now, there are maybe only a few instances that i feel the pc is slower than my 3770k build. I guess i want a better chip? ( kind of envious with everyone's 4.8 clocks at 1.42 when i'm only at 4.4







)

Bottom line: would 400 extra mhz ( x8?) be a reason to "upgrade" in your opinion.

PS: i lost the crosshair V + supposed 8350 5 ghz @ 1.48 offer otherwise i probably would have gone with that.

Thanks again.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks everybody for giving your opinions. Don't really know what i want. Would a 400 mhz jump ( x8? - correct me on this) have any palpable performance increase? Have any of you had any experience with these clocks? I can't say i'm disappointed with what i have right now, there are maybe only a few instances that i feel the pc is slower than my 3770k build. I guess i want a better chip? ( kind of envious with everyone's 4.8 clocks at 1.42 when i'm only at 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Bottom line: would 400 extra mhz ( x8?) be a reason to "upgrade" in your opinion.
> 
> PS: i lost the crosshair V + supposed 8350 5 ghz @ 1.48 offer otherwise i probably would have gone with that.
> 
> Thanks again.


You say you're jealous of people running 4.8 MHz - but are they using the same Mobo, PSU or Cooling as yourself? Are you comparing apples to pears?

Also how long have you spent learning your current Chip's behaviour and habits? Some members try every single tweak they can, and keep a systematic log of results. This can help you push further, as you know where you CPU needs the 'persuasion' ie. CPU/NB, a higher HTT ref and multi combo etc.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks everybody for giving your opinions. Don't really know what i want. Would a 400 mhz jump ( x8? - correct me on this) have any palpable performance increase? Have any of you had any experience with these clocks? I can't say i'm disappointed with what i have right now, there are maybe only a few instances that i feel the pc is slower than my 3770k build. I guess i want a better chip? ( kind of envious with everyone's 4.8 clocks at 1.42 when i'm only at 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Bottom line: would 400 extra mhz ( x8?) be a reason to "upgrade" in your opinion.
> 
> PS: i lost the crosshair V + supposed 8350 5 ghz @ 1.48 offer otherwise i probably would have gone with that.
> 
> Thanks again.


My 4.8 is 1.52v actually.

My 4.6 is around 1.44 though.

As to your question though,


Can you afford it?
Rate it from 1-10 how much you want it
Do *you* think it's worth it?

You should have an idea when you answer that.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You say you're jealous of people running 4.8 MHz - but are they using the same Mobo, PSU or Cooling as yourself? Are you comparing apples to pears?
> 
> Also how long have you spent learning your current Chip's behaviour and habits? Some members try every single tweak they can, and keep a systematic log of results. This can help you push further, as you know where you CPU needs the 'persuasion' ie. CPU/NB, a higher HTT ref and multi combo etc.


From what i've seen the asus mobos from the m599x and up are great for overclocking, most of the higher overclocks have one of those at their base. Regarding the psu 650W should be enough to power a 4.8-5 overclock, it's a fairly good one as well ( corsair 650tx). Cooling might be an issue even though people have recommended the macho in the past and some are running 4.8 clocks on air coolers. I probably haven't spent as much time playing with the voltages as some of the other people around here but i did try a various amount of settings. I'll be changing cases this weekend, if i'm not buying other parts, which means reseating the macho and i'll tinker with the overclock some more. Thank you for the response. Are 400 mhz on each core worth the hassle/ money from a performance point of view?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 4.8 is 1.52v actually.
> 
> My 4.6 is around 1.44 though.
> 
> As to your question though,
> 
> 
> Can you afford it?
> Rate it from 1-10 how much you want it
> Do *you* think it's worth it?
> 
> You should have an idea when you answer that.


I can afford it, i know i want an exemplary AMD build since i think i've become some kind of fanboi but i don't really think it's worth the extra 400-600 mhz. That's why i came here for advice


----------



## papope

thank you very much guys , i think ill change my cooler nh c12p for an h80 or something that fits my case


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I can afford it, i know i want an exemplary AMD build since i think i've become some kind of fanboi but i don't really think it's worth the extra 400-600 mhz. That's why i came here for advice


well i won't run anything under 4.8 now, in gaming it's not that big of a difference to me, more noticeable on the desktop and general usability than anything.

My suggestion is the same as Syn, play around with your chip a bit more and see what you can come up with, even if you hit 4.6 that's a good step up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From what i've seen the asus mobos from the m599x and up are great for overclocking, most of the higher overclocks have one of those at their base. Regarding the psu 650W should be enough to power a 4.8-5 overclock, it's a fairly good one as well ( corsair 650tx). Cooling might be an issue even though people have recommended the macho in the past and some are running 4.8 clocks on air coolers. I probably haven't spent as much time playing with the voltages as some of the other people around here but i did try a various amount of settings. I'll be changing cases this weekend, if i'm not buying other parts, which means reseating the macho and i'll tinker with the overclock some more. Thank you for the response. Are 400 mhz on each core worth the hassle/ money from a performance point of view?
> I can afford it,
> 
> 
> *i know i want an exemplary AMD build since i think i've become some kind of fanboi but i don't really think it's worth the extra 400-600 mhz. That's why i came here for advice*


Lets be honest with ourselves here







400-600mhz is huge! lol plus the epeen haha

I think most of users here bought a low to middle mobo.....then coming on here and reading other stories we all want to go better lol

if u can afford it its nice being to be able to hit 5.0/5.1/5.2 for gaming etc etc...i had the same mobo as u and hit 4.8

Its a shame u missed the inter thread comps on various benchmarking software, that was fun

Now it seems to of died off and going back to new users questions


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> In this image, you're running prime with the CPU @ 1.592 V under load. Do you really need that much voltage for 4.8 GHz?
> 
> I believe the ASRock boards LLC is reversed. So 100% is the least, 25% the most etc. As mentioned by @mus1mus you want to find the LLC setting where you voltage differs the least from idle to load.
> 
> My 8320 @ 4.4 GHz goes from 1.308 V idle to 1.296 V under load. With the LLC set to High in the DIGI+ settings. You want to find the setting on your Extreme 9 that give the same outcome. As close to the idle voltage as possible, while under load.
> 
> You're most likely putting more stress on the VRMs too buy using a higher LLC setting (Vboost will only heat the VRMs up unnecessarily.
> 
> A good practice most members use here is to state voltages under load - not idle. So if you're setting it at 1.48xx V - but running at 1.592 V under load, you're at: 4.8 GHz with 1.592 V.
> 
> I bet you can drop the voltage and reduce the VRM and socket temps significantly.


Ok, So here's an update for you. I've changed my Vcore to 1.525v with an LLC of 50%. It's been the most stable I've had in the IBT maximum stress, usually just under 60c (59.4c max). I can't tell what temps my VRM's are at though since you all said AIDA was misleading in it's temp readouts (I've uninstalled it since then). I have to say, setting the Vcore a little higher than I've had it, it's sitting around 1.560-1.568, only 0.043v variance which is a lot lower than the 1.62 max I'm used to having with 1.4875v @ 25% LLC. Don't think I'll try to push her anymore, I think this is probably where my piece of silicon wants to be. I can't get her stable even @ 242 FSB with 1.55v @ 50% LLC so I think that's just telling me I've hit my ceiling for this chip, which I can't really complain, most people's rigs I've seen on here are sitting at 4.8 so maybe that's just what the ave. cap is now that the high end 8350's have been binned for 9390-9590's. Anyway, thanks for all the tips and advice, I appreciate it, and if I see any posts that are similar to issues I've had (especially with this extreme 9 board) I'll chime in my 2 cents !! Thanks again guys !!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papope*
> 
> all about overclocking is full of mistery and black magic, guys... . i have fx8350 and nh-c12p se14 + sabertooth 990fx r2.0 in a well cooled nox vx goblin with a 850w nox urano psu. I readed a lot about overclocking this cpu but my pc is a bit weird...
> 
> Well im just getting 4.4ghz stable with around 1.356v using prime95, but if i try to set it to +4.5ghz and giving more voltage then my core temps are getting way more hotter than my socket temps, when i stop the test then my core temps go down extremely fast
> 
> is about bad sensor??? should i be scared to reach temps in cores around 65ºc or 68ºc while socket temp is stuck at 63º? why is that happening ? guys i swear i was investigating a lot and did not find even other person with same problem. Thank you


Mine does that.. At low overclocks, core temp is lower than socket.. At higher clocks, 4.8 for example, core is higher than socket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Thanks everybody for giving your opinions. Don't really know what i want. Would a 400 mhz jump ( x8? - correct me on this) have any palpable performance increase? Have any of you had any experience with these clocks? I can't say i'm disappointed with what i have right now, there are maybe only a few instances that i feel the pc is slower than my 3770k build. I guess i want a better chip? ( kind of envious with everyone's 4.8 clocks at 1.42 when i'm only at 4.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Bottom line: would 400 extra mhz ( x8?) be a reason to "upgrade" in your opinion.
> 
> PS: i lost the crosshair V + supposed 8350 5 ghz @ 1.48 offer otherwise i probably would have gone with that.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> From what i've seen the asus mobos from the m599x and up are great for overclocking, most of the higher overclocks have one of those at their base. Regarding the psu 650W should be enough to power a 4.8-5 overclock, it's a fairly good one as well ( corsair 650tx). Cooling might be an issue even though people have recommended the macho in the past and some are running 4.8 clocks on air coolers. I probably haven't spent as much time playing with the voltages as some of the other people around here but i did try a various amount of settings. I'll be changing cases this weekend, if i'm not buying other parts, which means reseating the macho and i'll tinker with the overclock some more. Thank you for the response. Are 400 mhz on each core worth the hassle/ money from a performance point of view?
> I can afford it, i know i want an exemplary AMD build since i think i've become some kind of fanboi but i don't really think it's worth the extra 400-600 mhz. That's why i came here for advice
Click to expand...

I think you just answered your own woes.

400 MHz is a lot in terms of performance increase.

I'll just add one, mobo + CPU combo for an upgrade is not enough guarantee for 400MHz or more unless you cool them properly.

If you got that covered already, you'll be happy upgrading IMO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papope*
> 
> thank you very much guys , i think ill change my cooler nh c12p for an h80 or something that fits my case


D14 at the least for 4.8 and up.. But mind you, even dual towers are not sufficiently guaranteed for high clocks on these chips.. Blame that for the low temp ceiling of 70 max on the cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok, So here's an update for you. I've changed my Vcore to 1.525v with an LLC of 50%. It's been the most stable I've had in the IBT maximum stress, usually just under 60c (59.4c max). I can't tell what temps my VRM's are at though since you all said AIDA was misleading in it's temp readouts (I've uninstalled it since then). I have to say, setting the Vcore a little higher than I've had it, it's sitting around 1.560-1.568, only 0.043v variance which is a lot lower than the 1.62 max I'm used to having with 1.4875v @ 25% LLC. Don't think I'll try to push her anymore, I think this is probably where my piece of silicon wants to be. I can't get her stable even @ 242 FSB with 1.55v @ 50% LLC so I think that's just telling me I've hit my ceiling for this chip, which I can't really complain, most people's rigs I've seen on here are sitting at 4.8 so maybe that's just what the ave. cap is now that the high end 8350's have been binned for 9390-9590's. Anyway, thanks for all the tips and advice, I appreciate it, and if I see any posts that are similar to issues I've had (especially with this extreme 9 board) I'll chime in my 2 cents !! Thanks again guys !!


That is still a big voltage delta. In my experience using a ud3 which has an unpredictable voltage behavior, temps were of the same level at 1.448 with max of 1.488 under load compared to a flat out 1.488 on the kitty..

But that really isn't just about temps and delta values. My ud3 voltage swings are very weird. Overshoots under load plus, changes to 4 values when graphed. And the effect is an unstable chip compared to the kitty.

Sounds weird right? Well I'll break those down. stability first, chip needs 1,488 at 4.8GHz to be stable. But because 80% of the time, it's not at 1.488 (lower in fact) stability is an issue at lower voltages 1.448 at minimum. So I'd need more Vs.

Temps, even though it only stays 20% of the time at 1.488 heat scalse faster at high voltages especially when the swings happens fast..

That is why I advised to observe the voltage fluctuations. It will be better to understand it when using HWInfo's histograph monitor.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Getting similar temps @ higher freq clocks 4.920.17mhz @ 1.575v @ 75%LLC. Under load it jumps between 1.56-1.568v temps haven't gone over 58.1c. Gonna try to get more. Seems like temps are stable even adding more to vcore. My goal is to get as high as I can <60c.


----------



## LinusBE

Tried reaching 4.8 Ghz today but at 1.50 V and 50% LLC my socket temps reach 70+ very quickly







Cores remain well under 60 degrees, but I can't keep my socket cool even with a Corsair SP120 blowing on the back of my motherboard. Next step is upgrading my cooling I guess


----------



## JeremyFenn

I'll tell you what I did, I took of the heatsink/pipe for the VRM/NB, removed the thermal tape they put on and removed the ASRock logos (that are plastic and attached with an adhesive material, ew). I put a healthy amount of prolimatech pk-3 on the VRM's and NB chip, re-attached the heatsink/pipe and THEN I put on an 80mm CPU fan on the VRM heatsink and a smaller NB fan (from an older mobo). I also have a 140mm fan blowing on the back of the board but I don't know if that does anything or not. I DO however know once I put on that PK3 and fans I'm getting 20c drop in my VRM temps. I'm cooling my CPU with a H110 in a push/pull but I've got the most gains when I was told to actually up the Vcore and try not to rely so much on the VRMs for pushing more voltage to the CPU when needed but rather try to keep it within fractions of a volt. At load my CPU right now sits at 1.56-1.568v and every blue moon will spike up to something stupid like 1.574 or 1.84 or something but it goes right back to the 1.56 forever and every now and then 1.568. I'd say that's mostly a variance of ~0.008v which isn't much at all. I'd try setting your HTT and NB multi as well. I'm only using x8 NB-CPU @ 1920Mhz and HTT of 2640Mhz, my NB volts are @ 1.075. I don't know if you're just setting your CPU multi up or OC your NB (which is what I'm doing) but I have a nice combo of 240 NB and 20.5 CPU multi getting me @ 4.920.17Mhz and maxing around 58.1c (with the AC on it's around 74-75F here in the house). Also, I use the max volts for my VDDA on the CPU and PCIE but I don't know if that makes a huge difference. Also, I had to play around with my RAM timings since I bought 2133 and this board doesn't even support that. I just changed it to 1600 (which OC is now sitting at 1920) @ 1.65v (stock) and manually put my timings in of 9-9-9-24-36 at 1T. I was really aiming for that 5Ghz and was getting in the mid to upper 60's at 5040Mhz but I didn't want to go that hot so I figured 4.92 is good enough !!


----------



## gertruude

[quote name="JeremyFenn" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-[B]Wall of Text [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif[/IMG][/B] /quote]

I had a 140mm on back of mobo but i wasnt happy and stuck a 120mm there, seems to do better......... for me anyhow lol

4.92 is great, i game at 4.9-5.2 gaming, depending on my greenpeace mood haha

are you sure u cant hit 2133?

sometimes i push sometimes dont im a little weird that way


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [quote name="JeremyFenn" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-[B]Wall of Text [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif[/IMG][/B] /quote]
> 
> are you sure u cant hit 2133?


Yeah, I've tried, this board is funky that way. It doesn't like 1866 (which is stupid b/c that's the default for these processors) or 2133. It will however support higher frequencies but that's OC. I have mine at 1920 because of the 240NB (1600 x 20% = 1920) but yeah I'll just keep it at the 4.92 since I know I can just run the thing maxed out for hours on it and it won't blow up my house


----------



## StrongForce

If you wanna see how much 400 mhz is of a performance increase, set your speed 400mhz slower, use an ingame benchmark tool like the one in tomb raider, or hitman absolution or something, take a screenshot of the results, repeat with 400hmz more and check the difference, you will see it won't be much but then it depends also if you run with a uber graphic card or ultra HD I can understand saying 400mhz is alot







.

@JeremyFenn

I heard paragraphs are good









Good idea you had there, only problem is it removes warranty I guess, like modding a graphic card..

Also how does it hold in place just with the paste ??


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> If you wanna see how much 400 mhz is of a performance increase, set your speed 400mhz slower, use an ingame benchmark tool like the one in tomb raider, or hitman absolution or something, take a screenshot of the results, repeat with 400hmz more and check the difference, you will see it won't be much but then it depends also if you run with a uber graphic card or ultra HD I can understand saying 400mhz is alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @JeremyFenn
> 
> I heard paragraphs are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea you had there, only problem is it removes warranty I guess, like modding a graphic card..
> 
> Also how does it hold in place just with the paste ??


*** are you on about?

1. This is an OC site, not a grammar class.
2. How does what hold on with just the paste? If you're talking about my mod, obviously you'd screw it back in place nubber.


----------



## StrongForce

Uhm it's easer for us to read you know, I couldn't care less about your grammar, man.

And the heatsinks, I wasn't sure they all had screws it's why I ask.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Uhm it's easer for us to read you know, I couldn't care less about your grammar, man.
> 
> And the heatsinks, I wasn't sure they all had screws it's why I ask.


Yeah they screw in from the back. It was a pain in the butt too, I could get most of them out without taking the board out, but there was just 1 behind the NB I couldn't get to, so had to take out all my stuff to get it done but no worries. And about the warranty, I'm not bothered. To be honest, if this thing dies on me, I don't think I'd RMA it anyway, I'd just get something better like a sabertooth r2, glad I could actually get to 4.92 on this ASRock turd lol. Honestly I should have spent the extra cash on a better board, and was thinking about it, but like most people those 12+2 VRM's had my attention.... notice the word HAD in there lol


----------



## StrongForce

yea that board seemed pretty damn good..and you also paid the premium so is there only the sabertooth who holds those CPU well with temps ?

What the big difference the Asus got massive coolers I see apparently, or is it just that the 12+ phases are overkill, I guess the later..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> If you wanna see how much 400 mhz is of a performance increase, set your speed 400mhz slower, use an ingame benchmark tool like the one in tomb raider, or hitman absolution or something, take a screenshot of the results, repeat with 400hmz more and check the difference, you will see it won't be much but then it depends also if you run with a uber graphic card or ultra HD I can understand saying 400mhz is alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Performance scaling seems on these chips is not really that easy to measure in my experience.

4.0 vs. 4.4 can't give me enough reason to say 4.4 is better, benchmark and temps wise.

But that is a different story talking about 4.4 vs. 4.8..

I suppose some could even attest 4.8 vs 5.2 is a totally different ballgame.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Performance scaling seems on these chips is not really that easy to measure in my experience.
> 
> 4.0 vs. 4.4 can't give me enough reason to say 4.4 is better, benchmark and temps wise.
> 
> But that is a different story talking about 4.4 vs. 4.8..
> 
> I suppose some could even attest 4.8 vs 5.2 is a totally different ballgame.


Agreed. That is why I tell most that it is a whole new ballgame over 4.7Ghz. Cant explain why it happens or the significance but boy these rock over that speed.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I wonder if I could get away with gaming @ 5.2 even if it isn't ibt stable... Something to try tomorrow lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I wonder if I could get away with gaming @ 5.2 even if it isn't ibt stable... Something to try tomorrow lol


Probably with a low thread count game. But if it uses a lot of threads probably not.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Agreed. That is why I tell most that it is a whole new ballgame over 4.7Ghz. Cant explain why it happens or the significance but boy these rock over that speed.


Indeed. just a jump of 4.7 to 4.8 is a huge improvement. Everything feels different for just a 100MHz bump.

But then, it's also a different league of cooling required past 4.7 even for just a 100MHz, Temps scaling also takes a huge jump..















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I wonder if I could get away with gaming @ 5.2 even if it isn't ibt stable... Something to try tomorrow lol


If you can run Aida 64 for at least an hour at 5.2, there is a chance. But like Durquavian said, some games may run. Heavily threaded games might not..


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I wonder if I could get away with gaming @ 5.2 even if it isn't ibt stable... Something to try tomorrow lol


Just drop 10mz by 10 mhz if you can and until you get stable, doesn't really matter if it's not a round number (excuse if the expression incorrect, I speak french usually), at least least that's how I think, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Just drop 10mz by 10 mhz if you can and until you get stable, doesn't really matter if it's not a round number (excuse if the expression incorrect, I speak french usually), at least least that's how I think, correct me if I'm wrong.










you can't drop the CPU Frequency by 10 MHz unless your Multi is at X10 which is way below the normal range. Not even a Multi anyone would run at.

FSB increments by 1MHz
Multi by 0.5

8350 stock clock is 4.0GHz or 200 FSB X 20 Multi.
FSB can't be dropped from 200. Multi can be dropped to as low as 4?(Whatever)


----------



## Art385

You actually can drop FSB below 200 on some motherboards. My sabertooth can do that for example


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art385*
> 
> You actually can drop FSB below 200 on some motherboards. My sabertooth can do that for example


Are we talking FX here?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are we talking FX here?


Yes we are.. I done it

FSB is motherboard controlled anyway, It is just a standard that AMD uses 200 FSB.. You can drop it but then you also drop everything else with it.. can help with stability however I go for a mid FSB OC and go from there... after I find the limit of the chip

Or limit of the multi...

Either way there are pros and cons.. but can help with fine tuning if you are underclocking and such.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yes we are.. I done it


By how many MHz does it allow to go down??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> By how many MHz does it allow to go down??


I edited the last post

I can't remember I didn't play around too much with it... more or less a few hours to see what it would do.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are we talking FX here?


U mean like this?











if u need me to go further just ask and send a donation
haha!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> U mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u need me to go further just ask and send a donation
> haha!


lol
















But then again, if you can't go down to 100MHz for example, you can't get a 10MHz CPU Step..
















Anyway, granted it can be done, what can you get from lowering the BUS? Any stability improvements of sorts??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, if you can't go down to 100MHz for example, you can't get a 10MHz CPU Step..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, granted it can be done, what can you get from lowering the BUS? Any stability improvements of sorts??


dunno i just did it to see if i could do it









ill see how low i can go lol


----------



## Durquavian

Looks like MSI 990FXA-GD80 will allow down to 190FSB.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> U mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u need me to go further just ask and send a donation
> haha!


Nice, I didn't even know you could do that







I'm always thinking of going up not down. That's why!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, if you can't go down to 100MHz for example, you can't get a 10MHz CPU Step..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, granted it can be done, what can you get from lowering the BUS? Any stability improvements of sorts??


A lot of users on here that have tried a pure multi OC say that it ends up producing more heat than a multi + FSB OC so it may not be beneficial to drop the FSB and go crazy with the multiplier. But, as far as I know no one has done it yet so someone ought to. I for one would be interested in the results anyway.


----------



## mus1mus

Hey guys, just a quick one.

What do guys think of 2 x 6990 crossfired?

Seen someone selling them for the price of a 280..


----------



## Johan45

Those quad fire setups can be a hand full and sometimes a PITA to get working.. Big power draw and lots of heat. Just my opinion


----------



## JeremyFenn

So, after a morning of testing I've found the highest I can go (not IBT stable but 3 hours Aida64 stable) is 5160.18Mhz @ 1.675v with 75% LLC. Even gets my CPU up to about 62c max but that's ok my VRM temps were still <80c (max I saw was 76c). I'm going to eat some lunch and then try some gaming @ 5.16Ghz !! I couldn't help but do some cinebench testing lol, here's some results for you all. This really shows the difference between stock and OCs, even 4.92-5.16 is a good difference.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I wonder if I could get away with gaming @ 5.2 even if it isn't ibt stable... Something to try tomorrow lol


Depends entirely on the game, its engine, instructon set used, core count and so on. Most have a chance to be stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So, after a morning of testing I've found the highest I can go (not IBT stable but 3 hours Aida64 stable) is 5160.18Mhz @ 1.675v with 75% LLC. Even gets my CPU up to about 62c max but that's ok my VRM temps were still <80c (max I saw was 76c). I'm going to eat some lunch and then try some gaming @ 5.16Ghz !! I couldn't help but do some cinebench testing lol, here's some results for you all. This really shows the difference between stock and OCs, even 4.92-5.16 is a good difference.


Others might not agree but, I found out running Aida stability test for hours meant stable enough for everyday (not hardcore stuff)

If you can't get it to crash during that 3 hours or warning, you're pretty close IMO..

You'll just need a bit of Vcore.

Just be warned though, temps with Aida are way lower than prime or IBT.. So be very careful.. Some games can push hard enough so don't be too confident of the temps unless you knew what your computer is used for..


----------



## StrongForce

Yea what I mean was that to me I don't care if its 4300 or 4284 like I have now lol what I want is performance and stability the rest no big deal.

Where Aida 64 shines is that cache and memory speed utility, that thing is awesome !


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well I couldn't get 5.28 stable at all. But I got the 5.16 stable no errors or anything, just a little higher temp than I'd like but it took it for about 3h12m. I don't push my tower really, just play games like theif, dirt 3, sleeping dogs, BF2 (lol), DCUO. It's taken them all maxed out like a champ so far. I have the CPU fan in the VRM on cpu2 3pin on the MOBO and hear it rev up sometimes but then scales back down. Have the CPU on auto to 45c at lvl 4 because when it revs up it can get a bit noisey but I have the sound up for games so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So, after a morning of testing I've found the highest I can go (not IBT stable but 3 hours Aida64 stable) is 5160.18Mhz @ 1.675v with 75% LLC. Even gets my CPU up to about 62c max but that's ok my VRM temps were still <80c (max I saw was 76c). I'm going to eat some lunch and then try some gaming @ 5.16Ghz !! I couldn't help but do some cinebench testing lol, here's some results for you all. This really shows the difference between stock and OCs, even 4.92-5.16 is a good difference.


not sure why the difference... but I get 8.62 @ only 5ghz... compared to your 5.16 with 8.64... this may be due to instability I suppose.. here is proof.. oh and you can see my scores with different ways of getting some of the same OC's are different.. I have found combining bus with multi to get the best scores.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I'm also using combined 240 bus with 21multi. I'm not going to complain, I basically wanted to get my CPU to about 5Ghz and now that I can at least do what I do on this thing @ 5.16 I'm ecstatic. Been playing games all afternoon and no freezing, no stutter, just good times on a good machine.


----------



## aaroc

Do you recommend an OC FX 8350 or a FX 9370 in a Asus CrossHair V Formula-Z ? They are very close in price.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you recommend an OC FX 8350 or a FX 9370 in a Asus CrossHair V Formula-Z ? They are very close in price.


It depends. Do you want to overclock it or do you want it to come stock at a higher frequency? I don't know how far you can push a 9370 or even a 9590, I've never had the experience burning up those chips, but I know I got my 8350 to 5.16Ghz which is over the turbo frequency of the 9590's.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you recommend an OC FX 8350 or a FX 9370 in a Asus CrossHair V Formula-Z ? They are very close in price.


The headroom of a 9370 or 9590 is extremely low from what I've seen on here. If you have proper cooling you might get an 8350 up to those speeds but buying a 9370 and up is like paying for the guarantee that it will run that high 24/7 stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Do you recommend an OC FX 8350 or a FX 9370 in a Asus CrossHair V Formula-Z ? They are very close in price.


I'd only recommend the 9370 to someone who needs absolute stability above and beyond what the 8350 can provide ( depending on the bench they can clock simlarly, but for stress testing the 9370 has it in spades over the 8350). Also , only someone with a very good custom loop will be able to operate at those clocks at any rate.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'll tell you what I did, I took of the heatsink/pipe for the VRM/NB, removed the thermal tape they put on and removed the ASRock logos (that are plastic and attached with an adhesive material, ew). I put a healthy amount of prolimatech pk-3 on the VRM's and NB chip,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> re-attached the heatsink/pipe and THEN I put on an 80mm CPU fan on the VRM heatsink and a smaller NB fan (from an older mobo). I also have a 140mm fan blowing on the back of the board but I don't know if that does anything or not. I DO however know once I put on that PK3 and fans I'm getting 20c drop in my VRM temps. I'm cooling my CPU with a H110 in a push/pull but I've got the most gains when I was told to actually up the Vcore and try not to rely so much on the VRMs for pushing more voltage to the CPU when needed but rather try to keep it within fractions of a volt. At load my CPU right now sits at 1.56-1.568v and every blue moon will spike up to something stupid like 1.574 or 1.84 or something but it goes right back to the 1.56 forever and every now and then 1.568. I'd say that's mostly a variance of ~0.008v which isn't much at all. I'd try setting your HTT and NB multi as well. I'm only using x8 NB-CPU @ 1920Mhz and HTT of 2640Mhz, my NB volts are @ 1.075. I don't know if you're just setting your CPU multi up or OC your NB (which is what I'm doing) but I have a nice combo of 240 NB and 20.5 CPU multi getting me @ 4.920.17Mhz and maxing around 58.1c (with the AC on it's around 74-75F here in the house). Also, I use the max volts for my VDDA on the CPU and PCIE but I don't know if that makes a huge difference. Also, I had to play around with my RAM timings since I bought 2133 and this board doesn't even support that. I just changed it to 1600 (which OC is now sitting at 1920) @ 1.65v (stock) and manually put my timings in of 9-9-9-24-36 at 1T. I was really aiming for that 5Ghz and was getting in the mid to upper 60's at 5040Mhz but I didn't want to go that hot so I figured 4.92 is good enough !!


i keep seeing you recommend this. which is fine, but for any new users reading this... unless you are willing to have a possibility of shorting out your board and possibly damaging other components. please do not do this. if you are comfortable great ! do it. there is a reason they used thermal pads and not straight liquid/cream tim. as is the same with all waterblocks. esp on vrms whos only job is to deliver electricity

even with non conductive tim, the metal is still very very conductive. and electricity can jump. does not mean it will, nor does it mean it can not happen in the future. electricity does what it wants to when it wants too. ( not really but it can, look at lightning !, actually it follows the flow of least resistance. )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> U mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u need me to go further just ask and send a donation
> haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I didn't even know you could do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always thinking of going up not down. That's why!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, if you can't go down to 100MHz for example, you can't get a 10MHz CPU Step..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, granted it can be done, what can you get from lowering the BUS? Any stability improvements of sorts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of users on here that have tried a pure multi OC say that it ends up producing more heat than a multi + FSB OC so it may not be beneficial to drop the FSB and go crazy with the multiplier. But, as far as I know no one has done it yet so someone ought to. I for one would be interested in the results anyway.
Click to expand...

i really want to know who started this rumor and where is the proof
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those quad fire setups can be a hand full and sometimes a PITA to get working.. Big power draw and lots of heat. Just my opinion










epicness deserves a great cooling system !


----------



## JeremyFenn

Yeah, not to mention you would totally void the warranty!! I just didn't care since I should have gotten a better board to begin with but whatevs lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i keep seeing you recommend this. which is fine, but for any new users reading this... unless you are willing to have a possibility of shorting out your board and possibly damaging other components. please do not do this. if you are comfortable great ! do it. there is a reason they used thermal pads and not straight liquid/cream tim. as is the same with all waterblocks. esp on vrms whos only job is to deliver electricity
> 
> even with non conductive tim, the metal is still very very conductive. and electricity can jump. does not mean it will, nor does it mean it can not happen in the future. electricity does what it wants to when it wants too. ( not really but it can, look at lightning !, actually it follows the flow of least resistance. )
> i really want to know who started this rumor and where is the proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epicness deserves a great cooling system !


I can say I noticed more heat with straight multi than FSB/multi. 4.6Ghz multi was getting into 50C territory but with FSB and lower Multi it barely got into the high 40s. This was just a month ago when I was redoing my clocks for my new 4.86Ghz clock. The fact was that I was using 220FSB and 22Multi and noticed the temp jump so then I went with ~240 FSB and 20 Multi and found the whole way up testing FSP with 20Multi that the heat gain was much lower and slower to heat up. With my highest 243FSB I have now I can keep the temps less than 50C in moderate stability testing and max mid 50s with max stability testing (higher settings).


----------



## Mega Man

with exact same voltage settings ?? ( and voltage related IE llc ect )


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really want to know who started this rumor and where is the proof


Well I actually see less heat when I do a combination of both vs just with the multi at the same Mhz so I was really speaking from my own experience and I know a few others on here have said something similar; however, as you imply it's not a solid fact and I would much rather see someone experiment with it first hand before saying anything for sure as well.


----------



## Mega Man

with 100% same voltage settings


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with 100% same voltage settings


I'm gonna give it a few tests and see right now.









Edit: I say my results are in favor of pure multi vs FSB + multi making no difference whatsoever in temps so good on Megaman for asking for tests.

10 runs standard IBT all results were -1 but screw it at least it finished with my hot ambients haha all the details you could want are in the screenshots both were run at same voltage (1.600v and 75% ASRock LLC which is similar to 25% on a Asus) pure multiplier OC had a 0.3 temp better on average and combination multi and FSB had 3.5º higher socket as well but in my opinion the differences aren't enough to really give one or the other any favor.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with 100% same voltage settings


While important, if you can get less voltage and still stable, that is also important. It's all about finding the lowest voltage for the maximum clock.









Then again, when you have a 380A, D5 and a 360 rad all for the CPU you stop caring what voltage is needed... >_>


----------



## austinmrs

Guys i currently have 2 NF A14 FLX on the front of my Arc Midi R2 intake, and 1 NF A14 FLX on the rear exhaust

Is it worthed to buy another to put on the bottom or top of the case? Or will not make a big difference?


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok somethings up with BF4. Im getting an average on 40 FPS maxed out with my rig and it looks like a CPU bottleneck despite me being at 4.4


Theres no way a 8320 is bottlenecking a SINGLE 7950.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not sure why the difference... but I get 8.62 @ only 5ghz... compared to your 5.16 with 8.64... this may be due to instability I suppose.. here is proof.. oh and you can see my scores with different ways of getting some of the same OC's are different.. I have found combining bus with multi to get the best scores.


Aheemm..

Different tuning??









Memory performance affects CineBench (Tight Timings benefit CineBench). Count in a few points on Windows installation ( Fresh Install scores higher than updated with Core Parking). Add in the fact that you are both using different set-ups (FSB + CPU-NB). And lastly, background apps.

You just might have a better tuned system. (you also scored lower on your other tries)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i keep seeing you recommend this. which is fine, but for any new users reading this... unless you are willing to have a possibility of shorting out your board and possibly damaging other components. please do not do this. if you are comfortable great ! do it. there is a reason they used thermal pads and not straight liquid/cream tim. as is the same with all waterblocks. esp on vrms whos only job is to deliver electricity
> 
> even with non conductive tim, the metal is still very very conductive. and electricity can jump. does not mean it will, nor does it mean it can not happen in the future. electricity does what it wants to when it wants too. ( not really but it can, look at lightning !, actually it follows the flow of least resistance. )


Arcing (Jumping of Electricity) happens at high voltages ( thousands on a high resistance insulation ), high frequency (several hundred MHz ). Not at 12 Volts (or even 240 volts with 60Hz) and a few hundred KHz.

If you happen to heard about Electrical Grid lines arcing, that's because electrical power generation companies use High Voltages on their Grid Lines (69,000 Volts and up) to deliver power into their substations.

Not that I disagree when you said this:
Quote:


> i keep seeing you recommend this. which is fine, but for any new users reading this... unless you are willing to have a possibility of shorting out your board and possibly damaging other components. please do not do this. if you are comfortable great ! do it. there is a reason they used thermal pads and not straight liquid/cream tim. as is the same with all waterblocks. esp on vrms whos only job is to deliver electricity


I's just that what followed came straight from the movies.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aheemm..
> 
> Different tuning??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory performance affects CineBench (Tight Timings benefit CineBench). Count in a few points on Windows installation ( Fresh Install scores higher than updated with Core Parking). Add in the fact that you are both using different set-ups (FSB + CPU-NB). And lastly, background apps.
> 
> You just might have a better tuned system. (you also scored lower on your other tries)


I'm on the wrong end of the stick then lol... this is a very old instal of windows... in fact this is the 3rd build this instal has been in if you count the windows 7 original instal this was upgraded to windows 8 from then to windows 8.1 from that... and for background apps... well I have a few but not many... and yeah.. I did a lot of experimenting with different ways to get the same OC... that's why the different scores, so yeah, your most likely right...







I did notice when I upgraded to 8 the scores improved by about .1 in cinebench... I forget which ones were on 7 now, it would have been some of the lower OC's because I didn't have good cooling back then, but at one time I posted proof on here somewhere that windows 8 did produce better results for me at least... the way windows 8 handled the cores maybe?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with exact same voltage settings ?? ( and voltage related IE llc ect )


It wasn't scientific just what I noticed. I remember specifically running with FSB/Multi for 4.4Ghz and it never topped 40C and thought my god. My thought was the diff in multi of 20 to anything over. The diff was with 20 to 20.5. 20 gave good temps. 20.5 seemed quite a bit higher so I tried to keep the Multi at 20 or lower. I am sure it was a very IGNORANT assumption but it seemed to have the results to back me up on my machine at least.

And remember I have no LLC so voltages in the tests were likely quite close, cant swear the exact same.


----------



## FoamyV

Me again, so i'm going the fanboi route and i'm going to spend some more money on AMD even though i'd get better perf with intel at the same total price. Which board would you recommend strictly from an overclocking perspective, the sabertooth or the crosshair? Have any of you had any issues with either of them? I have a dedicated sound card and i'm not going above two video cards but they seem to be the only baords with 8+2 worth mentioning. I'll be getting a h100i next month as well since it seems to fit in the 600T. Thanks again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Arcing (Jumping of Electricity) happens at high voltages ( thousands on a high resistance insulation ), high frequency (several hundred MHz ). Not at 12 Volts (or even 240 volts with 60Hz) and a few hundred KHz.
> 
> If you happen to heard about Electrical Grid lines arcing, that's because electrical power generation companies use High Voltages on their Grid Lines (69,000 Volts and up) to deliver power into their substations.
> .


Electricity ALWAYS takes the path of the least resistance... and just because you can't see it arc doesn't mean it isn't transferring..

And FYI arcing can happen @ 12v even been shocked by your car and see the arc?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Me again, so i'm going the fanboi route and i'm going to spend some more money on AMD even though i'd get better perf with intel at the same total price. Which board would you recommend strictly from an overclocking perspective, the sabertooth or the crosshair? Have any of you had any issues with either of them? I have a dedicated sound card and i'm not going above two video cards but they seem to be the only baords with 8+2 worth mentioning. I'll be getting a h100i next month as well since it seems to fit in the 600T. Thanks again.


don't count out the UDx line from Gigabyte.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not sure why the difference... but I get 8.62 @ only 5ghz... compared to your 5.16 with 8.64... this may be due to instability I suppose.. here is proof.. oh and you can see my scores with different ways of getting some of the same OC's are different.. I have found combining bus with multi to get the best scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aheemm..
> 
> Different tuning??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory performance affects CineBench (Tight Timings benefit CineBench). Count in a few points on Windows installation ( Fresh Install scores higher than updated with Core Parking). Add in the fact that you are both using different set-ups (FSB + CPU-NB). And lastly, background apps.
> 
> You just might have a better tuned system. (you also scored lower on your other tries)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i keep seeing you recommend this. which is fine, but for any new users reading this... unless you are willing to have a possibility of shorting out your board and possibly damaging other components. please do not do this. if you are comfortable great ! do it. there is a reason they used thermal pads and not straight liquid/cream tim. as is the same with all waterblocks. esp on vrms whos only job is to deliver electricity
> 
> even with non conductive tim, the metal is still very very conductive. and electricity can jump. does not mean it will, nor does it mean it can not happen in the future. electricity does what it wants to when it wants too. ( not really but it can, look at lightning !, actually it follows the flow of least resistance. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arcing (Jumping of Electricity) happens at high voltages ( thousands on a high resistance insulation ), high frequency (several hundred MHz ). Not at 12 Volts (or even 240 volts with 60Hz) and a few hundred KHz.
> 
> If you happen to heard about Electrical Grid lines arcing, that's because electrical power generation companies use High Voltages on their Grid Lines (69,000 Volts and up) to deliver power into their substations.
> 
> Not that I disagree when you said this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> i keep seeing you recommend this. which is fine, but for any new users reading this... unless you are willing to have a possibility of shorting out your board and possibly damaging other components. please do not do this. if you are comfortable great ! do it. there is a reason they used thermal pads and not straight liquid/cream tim. as is the same with all waterblocks. esp on vrms whos only job is to deliver electricity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I's just that what followed came straight from the movies.
Click to expand...



Tuning , background apps and clean windows install that makes the difference in cb.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Me again, so i'm going the fanboi route and i'm going to spend some more money on AMD even though i'd get better perf with intel at the same total price. Which board would you recommend strictly from an overclocking perspective, the sabertooth or the crosshair? Have any of you had any issues with either of them? I have a dedicated sound card and i'm not going above two video cards but they seem to be the only baords with 8+2 worth mentioning. I'll be getting a h100i next month as well since it seems to fit in the 600T. Thanks again.


either or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Arcing (Jumping of Electricity) happens at high voltages ( thousands on a high resistance insulation ), high frequency (several hundred MHz ). Not at 12 Volts (or even 240 volts with 60Hz) and a few hundred KHz.
> 
> If you happen to heard about Electrical Grid lines arcing, that's because electrical power generation companies use High Voltages on their Grid Lines (69,000 Volts and up) to deliver power into their substations.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Electricity ALWAYS takes the path of the least resistance... and just because you can't see it arc doesn't mean it isn't transferring..
> 
> And FYI arcing can happen @ 12v even been shocked by your car and see the arc?
Click to expand...

haha i was literally just going to mention this, specifically go get jumper cables. hook up to "+" on your battery and then get the other end of that cable close to unprotected metal ( non painted ) IE your engine block as most engines are not painted where as the body / frame is

also.

and arc flash is a very real issue even at 120v 50/60hz NOT several hundred mgz
please note, wiki is INCORRECT i know people who have lost fingers ( electricians ) flipping 120v breakers.

NOT that an arc flash is the same as arcing, nor that a 12vdc could arc flash but i have had to wear protection working on much lower voltage then you describe


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok somethings up with BF4. Im getting an average on 40 FPS maxed out with my rig and it looks like a CPU bottleneck despite me being at 4.4
> 
> 
> Theres no way a 8320 is bottlenecking a SINGLE 7950.


Mantle or DX?

Edit. Nvm ,it is 13.12 so it is DX. Tried mantle?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Me again, so i'm going the fanboi route and i'm going to spend some more money on AMD even though i'd get better perf with intel at the same total price. Which board would you recommend strictly from an overclocking perspective, the sabertooth or the crosshair? Have any of you had any issues with either of them? I have a dedicated sound card and i'm not going above two video cards but they seem to be the only baords with 8+2 worth mentioning. I'll be getting a h100i next month as well since it seems to fit in the 600T. Thanks again.


The UD5 rev 1.1 is working very good as well, i think its performance is not far behind the Asus sabertooth or maybe its even equal.

Make sure you get the right revision because some have troubles on the Asus side as on the Gigabyte side.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Mantle or DX?
> 
> Edit. Nvm ,it is 13.12 so it is DX. Tried mantle?


Got a huge mantle memory leak. Crashes the game within 15 minutes. Mantles not an option.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> either or
> haha i was literally just going to mention this, specifically go get jumper cables. hook up to "+" on your battery and then get the other end of that cable close to unprotected metal ( non painted ) IE your engine block as most engines are not painted where as the body / frame is
> 
> also.
> 
> and arc flash is a very real issue even at 120v 50/60hz NOT several hundred mgz
> please note, wiki is INCORRECT i know people who have lost fingers ( electricians ) flipping 120v breakers.
> 
> NOT that an arc flash is the same as arcing, nor that a 12vdc could arc flash but i have had to wear protection working on much lower voltage then you describe


Amps are the real issue...not that volts are anything to scoff at...but any volts/amperage could kill someone given the right conditions...I don't care for electricity much...even static electricity is a pain....pun intended


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Got a huge mantle memory leak. Crashes the game within 15 minutes. Mantles not an option.


are you sure everything is stable? might want to run everything thru a stress test or two

on a totally seperate note. what does everyone who is using w8.1 what do you guys think about update1? did it do much?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you sure everything is stable? might want to run everything thru a stress test or two
> 
> on a totally seperate note. what does everyone who is using w8.1 what do you guys think about update1? did it do much?


There's some new UI elements but I've been using win 8 for a while now so I'm pretty used to it. Still no start menu either for that matter. I didn't really check the changelog or release notes so other than that I don't really see a difference.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> There's some new UI elements but I've been using win 8 for a while now so I'm pretty used to it. Still no start menu either for that matter. I didn't really check the changelog or release notes so other than that I don't really see a difference.


i used start8 with a months trial then i think its 5$ to buy


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I use Pokki @ work, it seems to only bug out on MSI laptops so far, its free but a bit of a departure from w7 start menus but the laymen(and laywomens) at work under stand it better then w7 so ya...

pulled the trigger on a r9 lightning earlier this week and have been un well enough to install it (killing me you have no idea)

I've finally gotten used to w8 after having a few people in the office use it for the past few months.

figured i'd give it a run for one of my gaming rigs.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I use Pokki @ work, it seems to only bug out on MSI laptops so far, its free but a bit of a departure from w7 start menus but the laymen(and laywomens) at work under stand it better then w7 so ya...
> 
> *pulled the trigger on a r9 lightning earlier this week and have been un well enough to install it (killing me you have no idea)*
> 
> I've finally gotten used to w8 after having a few people in the office use it for the past few months.
> 
> figured i'd give it a run for one of my gaming rigs.


You got manflu?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You got manflu?


I wish... (hyatis hyernia = ungodly painful dry heaving for hours or days on end, i got it bad)

and bloodly hell i love this USB SSD thingy i got (zalman ve300)

can't complain about a 10 minute windows install...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Me again, so i'm going the fanboi route and i'm going to spend some more money on AMD even though i'd get better perf with intel at the same total price. Which board would you recommend strictly from an overclocking perspective, the sabertooth or the crosshair? Have any of you had any issues with either of them? I have a dedicated sound card and i'm not going above two video cards but they seem to be the only baords with 8+2 worth mentioning. I'll be getting a h100i next month as well since it seems to fit in the 600T. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> The UD5 rev 1.1 is working very good as well, i think its performance is not far behind the Asus sabertooth or maybe its even equal.
> 
> Make sure you get the right revision because some have troubles on the Asus side as on the Gigabyte side.
Click to expand...

Asus does not have revisions like giga.

It's sabertooth, sabertooth r2.0 (treated like a different Mobo ), chv, CVFz Also treated as a different Mobo


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You got manflu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish... (hyatis hyernia = ungodly painful dry heaving for hours or days on end, i got it bad)
> 
> and bloodly hell i love this USB SSD thingy i got (zalman ve300)
> 
> can't complain about a 10 minute windows install...
Click to expand...

It takes you 10 whole minutes to install windows?









Man, you take too long.


----------



## Mega Man

Install is easy. .. I wanna see you update that quickly


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It takes you 10 whole minutes to install windows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you take too long.


I took longer







im unwilling to spend on an ssd yet.....i think that its an expensive taste to have that makes u load quicker haha









im happy how i got things now.....i got win7/win8 on one drive and rest of my crap on a 2tb lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Install is easy. .. I wanna see you update that quickly


My system goes from dead to Win8 Enterprise + Drivers + Programs + Updates + User files + Domain in about 3 hours total, if we don't include the pre-install backup and driver download. Most of that is actually the user and program copy since i have several hundred gigabytes. Updates domain and drivers are all done before first reboot. Then copy everything back and reboot again.

tl;dr: Dead to back to where it was pre-install in about 3 hours. 3 reboots total.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It takes you 10 whole minutes to install windows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you take too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im unwilling to spend on an ssd yet.....i think that its an expensive taste to have that makes u load quicker haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im happy how i got things now.....i got win7/win8 on one drive and rest of my crap on a 2tb lol
Click to expand...

To put it into perspective, even the $20 64GB SSD in my Latitude D820 from 2007 makes it more responsive than your computer will ever be without one. It's worth grabbing a 120/128 to 240/256GB for OS and programs at minimum.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My system goes from dead to Win8 Enterprise + Drivers + Programs + Updates + User files + Domain in about 3 hours total, if we don't include the pre-install backup and driver download. Most of that is actually the user and program copy since i have several hundred gigabytes. Updates domain and drivers are all done before first reboot. Then copy everything back and reboot again.
> 
> tl;dr: Dead to back to where it was pre-install in about 3 hours. 3 reboots total.
> To put it into perspective, even the *$20 64GB SSD in my Latitude D820 from 2007 makes it more responsive than your computer will ever be without one*. It's worth grabbing a 120/128 to 240/256GB for OS and programs at minimum.


Ya wasting y a time try to convert lol

made my mind up agaes ago i cannt see spending all the money on a ssd atm
u may cum quicker but i like t take my time


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It takes you 10 whole minutes to install windows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you take too long.


lol i did a bios flash in that time too, while watching shoutcraft lol but i don't think it would count









3 hours is a little quicker then i've get mind done @ work.. Trans4m doesn't play nice with our server.(havn't gotten to it yet to busy with dying pent 4s and dying switchs)

My personal computers RARELY take that long.. all three of my computers use SSD boot disks, one in raid 0, and i've got a ssd in my external zalman (mimicking 700x dvd reader) i don't have much on my computers right now other then games and movies so ya.. it doesn't take long

w8.1 starting wall paper is eye popping.. ew...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> While important, if you can get less voltage and still stable, that is also important. It's all about finding the lowest voltage for the maximum clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, when you have a 380A, D5 and a 360 rad all for the CPU you stop caring what voltage is needed... >_>


^this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ya wasting y a time try to convert lol
> 
> made my mind up agaes ago i cannt see spending all the money on a ssd atm
> u may cum quicker but i like t take my time


meh Ttbh I noticed a 5-10FPS diffrence jump in most games due to the SSD, IOPs do make the difference though.. however.. it is much more differnent than just load times..

To put it in to perspective..

You can crunch all the numbers you want and run the scripts. but if you can't access the data faster to read the scripts to crunch those numbers then your fast RAM and CPU will not mean anythihng... Think of an SSD is a baddass RAID

Oh wait.. that was the entire point of RAIDS and also the 10 and 15k RPM drives that cost a lot..

So an SSD is worth it by far.. You won't realy know until you do it.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^this
> meh Ttbh I noticed a 5-10FPS diffrence jump in most games due to the SSD, IOPs do make the difference though.. however.. it is much more differnent than just load times..
> 
> To put it in to perspective..
> 
> You can crunch all the numbers you want and run the scripts. but if you can't access the data faster to read the scripts to crunch those numbers then your fast RAM and CPU will not mean anythihng... Think of an SSD is a baddass RAID
> 
> Oh wait.. that was the entire point of RAIDS and also the 10 and 15k RPM drives that cost a lot..
> 
> So an SSD is worth it by far.. You won't realy know until you do it.


Ill try it one day for sure but atm like i said am bit skint

this looks alright for the money is it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill try it one day for sure but atm like i said am bit skint
> 
> this looks alright for the money is it?


yeah that is spot on.. that or THIS

The Kingston 120GB - 86,000/79,000 IOPS
The Samsung 120GB up to 94,000 IOPS


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You got manflu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish... (hyatis hyernia = ungodly painful dry heaving for hours or days on end, i got it bad)
> 
> and bloodly hell i love this USB SSD thingy i got (zalman ve300)
> 
> can't complain about a 10 minute windows install...
Click to expand...

I ahd that for 24 hours non stop. I can without a doubt say that it is the most pain I have ever experienced in my life. I couldn't even keep water down. Tried sucking on ice but even that eventually got the worst of me. The worst part for me was the fact that I was SOOOO thirsty and couldn't drink. Second was how stiff I was afterwords because every muscle contracts when you heave, and doing that for 24 hours was worse than racing a marathon for me. (And I do alot of racing).

So in conclusion I know your pain and I hope you get better soon bro.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill try it one day for sure but atm like i said am bit skint
> 
> this looks alright for the money is it?


they are decent, Adata's are a hair faster and generally a little cheaper. (sx900's not the newer 910 or 920)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I ahd that for 24 hours non stop. I can without a doubt say that it is the most pain I have ever experienced in my life. I couldn't even keep water down. Tried sucking on ice but even that eventually got the worst of me. The worst part for me was the fact that I was SOOOO thirsty and couldn't drink. Second was how stiff I was afterwords because every muscle contracts when you heave, and doing that for 24 hours was worse than racing a marathon for me. (And I do alot of racing).
> 
> So in conclusion I know your pain and I hope you get better soon bro.


happens about twice every three months. this time i didn't have the option of taking a few days off work to recover, so i struggled thru 2 days of work replacing crap then my stomach gave out.

its defiantly changed my diet.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My system goes from dead to Win8 Enterprise + Drivers + Programs + Updates + User files + Domain in about 3 hours total, if we don't include the pre-install backup and driver download. Most of that is actually the user and program copy since i have several hundred gigabytes. Updates domain and drivers are all done before first reboot. Then copy everything back and reboot again.
> 
> tl;dr: Dead to back to where it was pre-install in about 3 hours. 3 reboots total.
> To put it into perspective, even the *$20 64GB SSD in my Latitude D820 from 2007 makes it more responsive than your computer will ever be without one*. It's worth grabbing a 120/128 to 240/256GB for OS and programs at minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya wasting y a time try to convert lol
> 
> made my mind up agaes ago i cannt see spending all the money on a ssd atm
> u may cum quicker but i like t take my time
Click to expand...

"All that money" is sub-$100 USD. If that can't be managed you're in totally the wrong hobby.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^this
> meh Ttbh I noticed a 5-10FPS diffrence jump in most games due to the SSD, IOPs do make the difference though.. however.. it is much more differnent than just load times..
> 
> To put it in to perspective..
> 
> You can crunch all the numbers you want and run the scripts. but if you can't access the data faster to read the scripts to crunch those numbers then your fast RAM and CPU will not mean anythihng... Think of an SSD is a baddass RAID
> 
> Oh wait.. that was the entire point of RAIDS and also the 10 and 15k RPM drives that cost a lot..
> 
> So an SSD is worth it by far.. You won't realy know until you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try it one day for sure but atm like i said am bit skint
> 
> this looks alright for the money is it?
Click to expand...

The HyperX line is ok.

Samsung's 840 EVO/PRO, Kingston's HyperX, and Crucial's SSDs are the typical "I don't want to spend a lot but it needs to be fast and last long" stuff.

Intel's SSDs are the "IT MUST OUTLIVE ME!" brand.

I personally have a 120 and 240GB Intel 530, 256GB Samsung 830, 120, 240, and 500GB Samsung 840EVO, and a 64GB Crucial M4. They're all fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill try it one day for sure but atm like i said am bit skint
> 
> this looks alright for the money is it?
> 
> 
> 
> they are decent, Adata's are a hair faster and generally a little cheaper. (sx900's not the newer 910 or 920)
Click to expand...

Still don't trust ADATA as a company. They are the budget brand that places like Microcenter use to rebrand and sell.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "All that money" is sub-$100 USD. If that can't be managed you're in totally the wrong hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HyperX line is ok.


Yeah i probably am lol

i got 4 kids tugging at me wanting money am sure they have to come before my hobby?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Yeah i probably am lol
> 
> i got 4 kids tugging at me wanting money am sure they have to come before my hobby?


Now just grow em up successful and then when they all get into a tech related job market you can ask them for money and brand new SSDs instead.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I have the 840 EVO 128gb... not alot of space but i swap games im currently playing... i notice quite an improvement in games like skyrim that load items on the fly...general installation and operations are way faster... boot time is about 10 times faster than old sata drive... quite impressed... most games i only see decreased loading times but for games that load items on the fly it definately helps alot...

On the subject of your illness flail sorry to hear about that... when i first read it i thought you said hyatal hernea.... my dad has one of those its horrible horrible..... so what you have is alot like IBS?


----------



## cssorkinman

I'd say it would be hard to find a more durable SSD than the Intel units I have placed into service in industrial environments.
I have had trouble hitting advertised speeds with the ones that I have tried ( 520's 530's ), but they have proven themselves to be tough as nails.

I really do like the Kingston HyperX units , speedy devils they test at advertised speeds quite easily.


----------



## bmgjet

What sort of clock swing are people getting. Thats the main thing that limiting me now.

For example.
At 4.8ghz clock swings 15mhz up and down over hour stress test.
4.9ghz clock swings 38mhz
5ghz clock swings 53mhz
5.05ghz clock swings 80mhz
5.1ghz clock swings 112mhz
5.12ghz swings 140mhz so cant get that stable since its getting up to 5.19ghz and failing test on that. On 1.62v vcore. Max temp 57C

So im wondering what controls holding the clock speed. Since with out that massive amount of swing I could use less voltage.

My other settings are

NB-CPU = 1.3v (needs this much to get 2.55ghz nb stable and Ram at 2ghz)
NB-HT = 1.25 (Can go one step lower but any less then that and its not stable with my FSB speed)
Ram = 1.65 (factory voltage for it at 2ghz)
CPU VDD = 2.550 (Works the best, tried up to 2.6 and down to 2.48)

Rest are on auto which sets them factory speed.
My board is sabertooth 2.0 with latest bios. 1KW PSU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> What sort of clock swing are people getting. Thats the main thing that limiting me now.
> 
> For example.
> At 4.8ghz clock swings 15mhz up and down over hour stress test.
> 4.9ghz clock swings 38mhz
> 5ghz clock swings 53mhz
> 5.05ghz clock swings 80mhz
> 5.1ghz clock swings 112mhz
> 5.12ghz swings 140mhz so cant get that stable since its getting up to 5.19ghz and failing test on that. On 1.62v vcore. Max temp 57C
> 
> So im wondering what controls holding the clock speed. Since with out that massive amount of swing I could use less voltage.
> 
> My other settings are
> 
> NB-CPU = 1.3v (needs this much to get 2.55ghz nb stable and Ram at 2ghz)
> NB-HT = 1.25 (Can go one step lower but any less then that and its not stable with my FSB speed)
> Ram = 1.65 (factory voltage for it at 2ghz)
> CPU VDD = 2.550 (Works the best, tried up to 2.6 and down to 2.48)
> 
> Rest are on auto which sets them factory speed.
> My board is sabertooth 2.0 with latest bios. 1KW PSU.


Overclocking with AI suite are we?


----------



## bmgjet

From the bios,
But have AI suite running for fan control.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> From the bios,
> But have AI suite running for fan control.


How are you seeing the swings, what program?

Are you running occt?


----------



## bmgjet

HWMonitor, Records min,avg,max
Can also see the same while watching cpu-z


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Electricity ALWAYS takes the path of the least resistance... and just because you can't see it arc doesn't mean it isn't transferring..


That is exactly right. But that means that you also proved my point with this statement.

Any non conductive material will have higher resistance than anything on the circuit intended. So follows, Electricity (0r current flow) will always follow the path of the intended circuit. Not on a non conductive thermal pad or paste with a metal attached to it.

Thanks








Quote:


> And FYI arcing can happen @ 12v even been shocked by your car and see the arc?


Hmm, engine running or not? My answer will depend on your answer.

One, Static charge or your own body.
Two, Static charge of the battery and or the capacitors of the car.
Three, Alternator Voltages (AC).
Four, Spark Plug leaks. (though meant to be as insulated and isolated as possible, remember, they all meet somewhere in common and will always have a chance to charge one another)

All of these have one thing in common. HIGH Voltages

But we're talking about arc as jumping of electricity. Not shocking by touching a source without insulation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> either or
> haha i was literally just going to mention this, specifically go get jumper cables. hook up to "+" on your battery and then get the other end of that cable close to unprotected metal ( non painted ) IE your engine block as most engines are not painted where as the body / frame is


If you mean momentary electric shock, that a static discharge.
If you mean continuous shock, you should look for other culprit other than the battery voltage.
On/Off cycles will shock you as well as it becomes AC that disrupts or reacts with the voltages your body has been charged of previously.

Yes, you body behaves as a capacitor. Or a battery if it'd sounds better.
Quote:


> also.
> 
> and arc flash is a very real issue even at 120v 50/60hz NOT several hundred mgz
> please note, wiki is INCORRECT i know people who have lost fingers ( electricians ) flipping 120v breakers.
> 
> NOT that an arc flash is the same as arcing, nor that a 12vdc could arc flash but i have had to wear protection working on much lower voltage then you describe


Remember, we're talking electronic circuitry here. Don't divert these to humans. And we're discussing arcing that happens on two materials isolated by insulation(non conductive TIM). Not having direct contacts

Besides, when working with 120-volt lines, you are prone to touching a Live wire or anything. Human skin (dry) has a resistance of up to 100 KOhms and internal body resistance could go as low as 300 Ohms. That means that if you are touching the Ground + a 120-volt Live wire, or two 120-volt live wires, you would be chalking up to 50 Watts of Electrical power.

Not really enough to cause serious trouble judging by the number but enough to kill cells (Electrical Burns) in the part exposed. Except when the flow passes by your Heart. Which will kill you, not because it killed the heart by cooking. But because it killed the _sinoatrial node_ by excessive continuous Current first. Heart stopped beating.

To go back to the topic, stop comparing a human body to an electronic circuit. But if you're dead on referring to your experiences with electricity, Here's mine:

I have worked on 220-volt power transmission lines that deliver power to a computer room (let's call this C1) in college. (Tried connecting the mains for the newly built computer room for another building) It was with the classes held on C1. I was hoisted by an aluminum ladder without an insulated base, that time it was raining ( but I am working on a roofed area so I never cared for the rain ), I am not on safety boots or anything ( I was attending college on the same school where we sub-contracted the electrical jobs on recess ), but even if I were on safety boots, being in a ladder meant some bodily parts would be touching the aluminum ladder most of the times to keep me on balance while I have both of my hands concentrated on working with connecting the wires (was also on shorts to avoided my pants getting filthy for my next class). So I was very careful knowing the fact that I am grounded.

Until I accidentally touched the bared wire I was working on. Poof!!!














i should've been dead right? (if not for electrocution, I could've been shocked and fell off the ladder 15 feet high) But I'm still typing here!!









Thing is, and this is an example why electricity will always follow the least resistance load on it's path, the wires were hot during those times as classes were being held on the computer room with at least 100 computers. So high current has been flowing through the wire that I have touched. Even if my body resistance went as low as 300 ohms, the load along the circuit was way absorbing most of the current the wire carries. Evidenced by the heating "000" wire. It didn't care about me touching every hot wire I worked with all those times. (At least I'm no stupid to hold two or more wires at same instance until I finished what I needed to do)

It implied one thing. On the VRMs were current flow to the VRMs to your CPU, and other components, a non conductive thermal paste will always be non conductive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Amps are the real issue...not that volts are anything to scoff at...but any volts/amperage could kill someone given the right conditions...I don't care for electricity much...even static electricity is a pain....pun intended


^
This with a little grain of this,

Don't think static discharge is low on voltage. Your Body can store MVolts of static electricity. Yes, Mega Volts.

All in all guys, we're talking ARC as Mega described as jumping of electricity. Not being shocked by electricity.

And to cap all these, ever wondered why wire insulation were rated by voltages?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> What sort of clock swing are people getting. Thats the main thing that limiting me now.
> 
> For example.
> At 4.8ghz clock swings 15mhz up and down over hour stress test.
> 4.9ghz clock swings 38mhz
> 5ghz clock swings 53mhz
> 5.05ghz clock swings 80mhz
> 5.1ghz clock swings 112mhz
> 5.12ghz swings 140mhz so cant get that stable since its getting up to 5.19ghz and failing test on that. On 1.62v vcore. Max temp 57C
> 
> So im wondering what controls holding the clock speed. Since with out that massive amount of swing I could use less voltage.
> 
> My other settings are
> 
> NB-CPU = 1.3v (needs this much to get 2.55ghz nb stable and Ram at 2ghz)
> NB-HT = 1.25 (Can go one step lower but any less then that and its not stable with my FSB speed)
> Ram = 1.65 (factory voltage for it at 2ghz)
> CPU VDD = 2.550 (Works the best, tried up to 2.6 and down to 2.48)
> 
> Rest are on auto which sets them factory speed.
> My board is sabertooth 2.0 with latest bios. 1KW PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> HWMonitor, Records min,avg,max
> Can also see the same while watching cpu-z


Observed this as well on my kitty.

But it seems like yours reacts with multiplier.

I bet a tad more Voltage won't hurt your Temps and make that stable at 5.19. Unless somewhere along that clock, Voltage wall happens that it would require you moar Vs.

Or drop the multi and add some FSB to fine tune and dial that 5.12. Might require you more or less Voltage, but that's how a lot of people do to stabilize their clocks. Just be careful with FSB OC but it's not that hard.

Find that sweet spot your system would max out.

57C is still far from 70 so you still have headroom.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> HWMonitor, Records min,avg,max
> Can also see the same while watching cpu-z


That swing that you are referring to is due to the FSB, ASUS likes to keep that swing up there as it allows for their boards to seem to clock a bit higher (which technically it is)

You notice it more with a higher multi cause well multiplication

10 x 200 = 2000 with the 0.01-0.7 FSB fluctuation you are looking at:

10 x 200.7 = 1007
20 x 200.7 = 4014
25 x 200.7 = 5017.5

Absolutely normal


----------



## Kalistoval

Ugh this would be the best oc I can get out of this board before throttling, Dont get me wrong its a very good board even with out LLC this thing can keep voltages right on the money the only thing is cooling the mosfets and northbridge they need a little more than just fans anyone know of a block or blocks I could adapt to the Asrock 990 Fx Killer


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Ugh this would be the best oc I can get out of this board before throttling, Dont get me wrong its a very good board even with out LLC this thing can keep voltages right on the money the only thing is cooling the mosfets and northbridge they need a little more than just fans anyone know of a block or blocks I could adapt to the Asrock 990 Fx Killer


You maxing out at 4.2 GHZ?


----------



## MadGoat

Figured I'd share my recent mods:

Tried out some new fans:

Scythe Grand Flex 120mm 2400rpm PWM





3c difference over the swiftech fans with the same fan profile and no noise difference.

I had a Excalibur fan running exhaust up top (the fan mounting the res) and that bad boy would scream! These fans push MUCH more air and are dead silent compared to that Excalibur fan.

These fans have GREAT "pulling" capabilities. At full tilt PWM (3k pump and 2.4k fans) there is a 6c temp difference comparatively.

There is more cooling left in the included rad with more air flow. The way my Rad sits in my RV02 with the bottom 180mm pushing into the rad and the 120mm pulling on top f the rad makes for a nice setup.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Figured I'd share my recent mods:
> 
> Tried out some new fans:
> 
> Scythe Grand Flex 120mm 2400rpm PWM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3c difference over the swiftech fans with the same fan profile and no noise difference.
> 
> I had a Excalibur fan running exhaust up top (the fan mounting the res) and that bad boy would scream! These fans push MUCH more air and are dead silent compared to that Excalibur fan.
> 
> These fans have GREAT "pulling" capabilities. At full tilt PWM (3k pump and 2.4k fans) there is a 6c temp difference comparatively.
> 
> There is more cooling left in the included rad with more air flow. The way my Rad sits in my RV02 with the bottom 180mm pushing into the rad and the 120mm pulling on top f the rad makes for a nice setup.


Well that is nice. I heard people were not too impressed with those. Compared to GT's apparently the Grands were poor.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> You maxing out at 4.2 GHZ?


Its not that its maxing out its that this board is designed to throttle around 60 -65c on the socket/north bridge & mosfet. It throttle all the way down to 1.4ghz on all cores at like 0.96 v. I have been able to get this cpu alot higher but on a giga board I like this asrock board , just missing a real cooling solution on the mosfets and north bridge. It take alot less voltage on this board to oc that I can tell.


----------



## toppas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Ugh this would be the best oc I can get out of this board before throttling, Dont get me wrong its a very good board even with out LLC this thing can keep voltages right on the money the only thing is cooling the mosfets and northbridge they need a little more than just fans anyone know of a block or blocks I could adapt to the Asrock 990 Fx Killer


I formerly owned the killer.
It's just a pitty that the socket temp holds back the OC. It's so beautiful and has good onboard sound and also the gamer nic.
I got better OC results with the killer than I've achieved with the sabertooth. [email protected]/1.17v and 4.5GHz with 1.34v/1.38v. (killer/sabertooth)
Although it was impossible to get beyond 4.5GHz.

There is no fullcover waterblock available, but you could try with the universals..
For testing I put some 60mm fans on the vrm and chipset plus a crazy 7000rpm fan from an old Socket A heatsink behind!







(Earplugs recommended!)
I think even if you could manage to cool it down the vcore holds you back reaching 4.7GHz+. I remember that the vcore was capped at 1.45v because of no LLC.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well that is nice. I heard people were not too impressed with those. Compared to GT's apparently the Grands were poor.


Understandable. I for sure like these fans, a LOT actually... PWM and 2400 makes for a great range of cooling and quiet.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> I formerly owned the killer.
> It's just a pitty that the socket temp holds back the OC. It's so beautiful and has good onboard sound and also the gamer nic.
> I got better OC results with the killer than I've achieved with the sabertooth. [email protected]/1.17v and 4.5GHz with 1.34v/1.38v. (killer/sabertooth)
> Although it was impossible to get beyond 4.5GHz.
> 
> There is no fullcover waterblock available, but you could try with the universals..
> For testing I put some 60mm fans on the vrm and chipset plus a crazy 7000rpm fan from an old Socket A heatsink behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Earplugs recommended!)
> I think even if you could manage to cool it down the vcore holds you back reaching 4.7GHz+. I remember that the vcore was capped at 1.45v because of no LLC.


Did you try the cpu voltage offset 150mw its nearly the same as LLC from all the testing I've done it goes from auto, 50mw, 100mw, 150mw offset , they did release a new bios I updated but didnt notice anything new. The voltage is capped at 1.55v the max cpu freq is 6.3ghz max north bridge is 6.2 ghz
according to the bios


----------



## toppas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Did you try the cpu voltage offset 150mw its nearly the same as LLC from all the testing I've done it goes from auto, 50mw, 100mw, 150mw offset , they did release a new bios I updated but didnt notice anything new. The voltage is capped at 1.55v the max cpu freq is 6.3ghz max north bridge is 6.2 ghz
> according to the bios


Does the HPC mode work now? It should allow you to go beyond 70 degrees socket temperature.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> Does the HPC mode work now? It should allow you to go beyond 70 degrees socket temperature.


Not sure on your board but with the sabertooth I had to disable the temp and voltage monitor in bios


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Figured I'd share my recent mods:
> 
> Tried out some new fans:
> 
> Scythe Grand Flex 120mm 2400rpm PWM
> 
> 3c difference over the swiftech fans with the same fan profile and no noise difference.
> 
> I had a Excalibur fan running exhaust up top (the fan mounting the res) and that bad boy would scream! These fans push MUCH more air and are dead silent compared to that Excalibur fan.
> 
> These fans have GREAT "pulling" capabilities. At full tilt PWM (3k pump and 2.4k fans) there is a 6c temp difference comparatively.
> 
> There is more cooling left in the included rad with more air flow. The way my Rad sits in my RV02 with the bottom 180mm pushing into the rad and the 120mm pulling on top f the rad makes for a nice setup.


What is that water system you got there mate ? I know swiftech h220 but what about this reservoir here, looks pretty damn cool !


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toppas*
> 
> Does the HPC mode work now? It should allow you to go beyond 70 degrees socket temperature.


No hpc mode on this mobo or bios afaik


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What is that water system you got there mate ? I know swiftech h220 but what about this reservoir here, looks pretty damn cool !


Thanks,

I'm using this res.

Had a bits power 80 res before the tube cracked up... This 100mm tube fit a little better though. Mounted to the top 120mm fan.


----------



## FoamyV

Ordering the new mobo today. Sabertooth or Crosshair? since i'm not running multiple gpu's i leaning more towards the sabertooth. Is the crosshair a much better OC'er?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Ordering the new mobo today. Sabertooth or Crosshair? since i'm not running multiple gpu's i leaning more towards the sabertooth. Is the crosshair a much better OC'er?


What would you use to cool the chip?

People here agree both are good OC'ers. With the extra mile achievable on the Crosshair. But that is cooling dependent.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What would you use to cool the chip?
> 
> People here agree both are good OC'ers. With the extra mile achievable on the Crosshair. But that is cooling dependent.


Getting either a h100i or a swiftech h220 next month.

PS: found a crosshair bulk but no warranty at half the price of a new one - should i?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Getting either a h100i or a swiftech h220 next month.
> 
> PS: found a crosshair bulk but no warranty at half the price of a new one - should i?


Fair price IMO..

Not really sure how (Asus) RMA works (eventhough no store warranty, i think you can still RMA some items) but for the price, I'll pick one (if it has no issues) and forget about anything as long as I have a working mobo.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fair price IMO..
> 
> Not really sure how (Asus) RMA works (eventhough no store warranty, i think you can still RMA some items) but for the price, I'll pick one (if it has no issues) and forget about anything as long as I have a working mobo.


Asus RMA is a nightmare now from what i've been hearing.

Luckily my CVF has been rock solid (first one was DOA though







)


----------



## velocityx

is it normal that I can OC using multi to 4.7ghz and keep temps ok but whenever I just kick FSB by 5mhz (even with dropping multi to stock) it simply won't boot? or should I just jump right into 230mhz territory?

thats M5A99X Evo (not rev.2) with 8320, 850W gold XFX.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> is it normal that I can OC using multi to 4.7ghz and keep temps ok but whenever I just kick FSB by 5mhz (even with dropping multi to stock) it simply won't boot? or should I just jump right into 230mhz territory?
> 
> thats M5A99X Evo (not rev.2) with 8320, 850W gold XFX.


that might just be your FSB limit, same thing happens to me if i go over 300 FSB, you could try a bit higher and see how you go, sometimes there are "black spots"


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fair price IMO..
> 
> Not really sure how (Asus) RMA works (eventhough no store warranty, i think you can still RMA some items) but for the price, I'll pick one (if it has no issues) and forget about anything as long as I have a working mobo.


Soo, new Saber, new Crosshair or warranty free Crosshair? What would it be?







What extras does the crosshair have in terms of oc'ing ability compared to the saber?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Soo, new Saber, new Crosshair or warranty free Crosshair? What would it be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What extras does the crosshair have in terms of oc'ing ability compared to the saber?


For everyday performance they aren't really any different, I'd recommend the Saberkitty over the CVF unless you are planning on extreme cooling.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For everyday performance they aren't really any different, I'd recommend the Saberkitty over the CVF unless you are planning on extreme cooling.


Saberkitty it is then, thank you. I'll only run a h220 on it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> is it normal that I can OC using multi to 4.7ghz and keep temps ok but whenever I just kick FSB by 5mhz (even with dropping multi to stock) it simply won't boot? or should I just jump right into 230mhz territory?
> 
> thats M5A99X Evo (not rev.2) with 8320, 850W gold XFX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> that might just be your FSB limit, same thing happens to me if i go over 300 FSB, you could try a bit higher and see how you go, sometimes there are "black spots"


^
This..

Or you might have other parameters that went over the limit when you touched that FSB. 5MHz may not enough to create any issues but if you have your CPU-NB at the limit (let say, 2600 already) or RAM (Timings should also be considered when touching FSB), Or Voltages??

Sounds weird but some chips behave weird from the get-go.. Like Sarge said, some experienced dead spots on the FSB


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For everyday performance they aren't really any different, I'd recommend the Saberkitty over the CVF unless you are planning on extreme cooling.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Saberkitty it is then, thank you. I'll only run a h220 on it.
Click to expand...

I'll tell you what other guys told me when I chose Saberkitty: *Good choice.*









However that CHVF sounds really tempting for the price. (If it was a legit one that never had any issues)







I don't really care for RMA TBH when buying used components.

Things like an added EATX 12V port and other goodies the Kitty doesn't have will only be appreciated if you go for the extremes. Humongous Custom Loop to LN2


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^
> This..
> 
> Or you might have other parameters that went over the limit when you touched that FSB. 5MHz may not enough to create any issues but if you have your CPU-NB at the limit (let say, 2600 already) or RAM (Timings should also be considered when touching FSB), Or Voltages??
> 
> Sounds weird but some chips behave weird from the get-go.. Like Sarge said, some experienced dead spots on the FSB


not really pushing any limits I think, just boot stock defaults, push 5mhz, bam no go. I guess I got nothing to lose and maybe I should start OCing from 230mhz like its in the guide for this cpu.

actually as I think about it, in my previous Phenom II x4 955 I had it on 215 or 220 and some multi to get that phenom to 4.2ghz but now with that FX it's a no go for fsb.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> not really pushing any limits I think, just boot stock defaults, push 5mhz, bam no go. I guess I got nothing to lose and maybe I should start OCing from 230mhz like its in the guide for this cpu.
> 
> actually as I think about it, in my previous Phenom II x4 955 I had it on 215 or 220 and some multi to get that phenom to 4.2ghz but now with that FX it's a no go for fsb.


Have you added a tad moar voltage to the core, cpu-nb,ram,etc than you knew of? How much Vcore did you dial for 5GHz?

I'm not saying pushing the limits.. Limits of parameters like cpu-nb, and ram.. These are finicky at times.. Check those values..

One thing to note when using FSB, bring everything to stock first.. Bios defaults and start finding that fsb sweet spot.

You can post bios screens to let others here know what settings you should be looking at.

Being on mobile won't let me see your rig so I can only make tons of assumptions..lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you added a tad moar voltage to the core, cpu-nb,ram,etc than you knew of? How much Vcore did you dial for 5GHz?
> 
> I'm not saying pushing the limits.. Limits of parameters like cpu-nb, and ram.. These are finicky at times.. Check those values..
> 
> One thing to note when using FSB, bring everything to stock first.. Bios defaults and start finding that fsb sweet spot.
> 
> You can post bios screens to let others here know what settings you should be looking at.
> 
> Being on mobile won't let me see your rig so I can only make tons of assumptions..lol


This is the Rig: FX [email protected] / 16gb Vengeance / *M5A99X EVO* / H80i / R9 290 CF / Sound Blaster Z / OCZ Vertex 2 50& 60gb / WD Black 1TB / WD Green 1.5 TB / AKG K550 / DeathAdder / Dell u2713hm/ XFX 850 Gold +

Thought i'd highlight that part, not sure i'd want to push too high on that board if i'm honest, 4.7Ghz is a respectable clock for an Evo imo.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This is the Rig: FX [email protected] / 16gb Vengeance / *M5A99X EVO* / H80i / R9 290 CF / Sound Blaster Z / OCZ Vertex 2 50& 60gb / WD Black 1TB / WD Green 1.5 TB / AKG K550 / DeathAdder / Dell u2713hm/ XFX 850 Gold +
> 
> Thought i'd highlight that part, not sure i'd want to push too high on that board if i'm honest, 4.7Ghz is a respectable clock for an Evo imo.


Thanky Sargy..

Nope, 4.7 is not respectable.. Everybody looks to reach 5GHz on these chips no matter what their boards are.. Lol fact is, I assumed and really thought to get to 5ghz on a ud3 r3..lol the best part, on air..?

I'm thinking Vcore.. And a huge wall to get it from 4.7GHz to, like mentioned, pushing 5GHz..

Like mine, 4.7 just needs 1,4ish while getting it to 4.8 would need 1.5.. I can't get mine to boot 5.0GHz at 4.7 voltages.. And this requires a lot of clicks than I ever done to get the voltages with same MHz jump..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanky Sargy..
> 
> Nope, 4.7 is not respectable.. Everybody looks to reach 5GHz on these chips no matter what their boards are.. Lol fact is, I assumed and really thought to get to 5ghz on a ud3 r3..lol the best part, on air..?
> 
> I'm thinking Vcore.. And a huge wall to get it from 4.7GHz to, like mentioned, pushing 5GHz..
> 
> Like mine, 4.7 just needs 1,4ish while getting it to 4.8 would need 1.5.. I can't get mine to boot 5.0GHz at 4.7 voltages.. And this requires a lot of clicks than I ever done to get the voltages with same MHz jump..


I'm pushing 1.6v to get 5.0 Stable so i settled for a daily of 4.85 with some FSB tuning, lower temps, less voltage.....almost the same speed


----------



## Devildog83

Actually 4.7 with an H80i is about all your going to get, even from a 8350, I had to dink around for months to get my 8350 to 4.8 Ghz with a H100i and a CHVFZ. 5 Ghz will be coming soon when I put together my CPU loop but if I want to be actually stable that will be the only way due to thermals.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm pushing 1.6v to get 5.0 Stable so i settled for a daily of 4.85 with some FSB tuning, lower temps, less voltage.....almost the same speed


Yeah I'm pushing almost 1.6 (1.5875v tbe) to get 4.92 with 240fsb and only 20.5 on the multi. Everyday stuff you can't notice the different, but you know I go into BIOS and change to my 5.16 for gaming!!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Yeah I'm pushing almost 1.6 (1.5875v tbe) to get 4.92 with 240fsb and only 20.5 on the multi. Everyday stuff you can't notice the different, but you know I go into BIOS and change to my 5.16 for gaming!!!


Go from 4.6 to 4.8 and you notice in everyday stuff....i was running 4.6 till i sorted out my GPU's and it was painful after sitting on 4.8 for so long.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> is it normal that I can OC using multi to 4.7ghz and keep temps ok but whenever I just kick FSB by 5mhz (even with dropping multi to stock) it simply won't boot? or should I just jump right into 230mhz territory?
> 
> thats M5A99X Evo (not rev.2) with 8320, 850W gold XFX.


I had issues with fsb once. Turned out to be a corrupt windows 7. Reinstall, all is well


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Actually 4.7 with an H80i is about all your going to get, even from a 8350, I had to dink around for months to get my 8350 to 4.8 Ghz with a H100i and a CHVFZ. 5 Ghz will be coming soon when I put together my CPU loop but if I want to be actually stable that will be the only way due to thermals.


How's the loop going?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Go from 4.6 to 4.8 and you notice in everyday stuff....i was running 4.6 till i sorted out my GPU's and it was painful after sitting on 4.8 for so long.


Yep, going from 4.6 to 4.8 feels like a different beast woke up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Yeah I'm pushing almost 1.6 (1.5875v tbe) to get 4.92 with 240fsb and only 20.5 on the multi. Everyday stuff you can't notice the different, but you know I go into BIOS and change to my 5.16 for gaming!!!


4.92 ain't that bad to start noticing performance differences with 5.16..


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Go from 4.6 to 4.8 and you notice in everyday stuff....i was running 4.6 till i sorted out my GPU's and it was painful after sitting on 4.8 for so long.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I had issues with fsb once. Turned out to be a corrupt windows 7. Reinstall, all is well


I had issues trying to go past 240FSB and tbh I just left it there and played with my CPU multi. I could get to 4.92 easier than 4.82 which was weird to say the least but oh well. I'd have to say cooling down VRMs, checking to see how low you can get your CPU-NB volts, and playing with CPU-NB multi / HTT freq is what got me where I wanted to be. That and not having that old-school mentality (the more volts I feed this CPU the higher the temps will jump) because I've had basically the same temps from 4.6-4.92 (about 58c) only when I got to 5.16 did it get up around 62-63 while stressing it but I expected that when pushing 1.6875v through it. Just have to not rely on LLC so much because that was really make those VRMs cook!!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Getting either a h100i or a swiftech h220 next month.
> 
> PS: found a crosshair bulk but no warranty at half the price of a new one - should i?


no just no...

if you are not within a half hour of an actual service center you are gunna have a hassle if you need to RMA

CHVFZ @ half price used... my first thought... whats wrong with it? these boards can bring in just under 200 used. half price is about 120/130

I would pass on that and buy a new board.

I would suggest the SaberKitty


----------



## JeremyFenn

Sabertooth r2.0 is awesome... the board I SHOULD have gone with... Stupid ASRock and their 12+2, pushing it in our faces, making it look all good.... Shame on you...


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I had issues with fsb once. Turned out to be a corrupt windows 7. Reinstall, all is well


So I booted with fsb 220 and now my cpu is on 4450mhz. I will try to up my multi a bit and try for 4.8 with lower temp. However my system is a clean install from a month ago so it was either a bad install or its indeed a dead zone between 200-220 for me but I dont feel like trying 205.

will post screenshots of my bios so maybe somebody can chime in.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Sabertooth r2.0 is awesome... the board I SHOULD have gone with... Stupid ASRock and their 12+2, pushing it in our faces, making it look all good.... Shame on you...


Don't shame the ASRock! I haven't had any trouble with it and the board is at least pretty







but I do have to admit that it's a bit overpriced. There's just a lot of ASRock haters in here because their boards went bad but so far me and you are lucking out.


----------



## soulwrath

Well i am considering getting rid of my 8350 + asrock E9 990FX mobo or considering goin upt o the 9590 and OR going intel when
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Don't shame the ASRock! I haven't had any trouble with it and the board is at least pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I do have to admit that it's a bit overpriced. There's just a lot of ASRock haters in here because their boards went bad but so far me and you are lucking out.


Agreed - I am rocking the asrock 990fx e9 atm with a oc of 4.9 push 1.53v's its doing well just wish i didnt cheap out and get the asus RoG so i could find waterblocks that is my only mistake. I am probably going to jump the AMD ship to maxwell-e depending on performance and price.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I was taking a look at the new intel Z-97's but you have to admit, AMD just has the market @ priceerformance. I wouldn't even go with the 9590 tbh, I don't know what kind of frequency ceiling they have when trying to OC, but even with a 230TDP I doubt they can go THAT much higher than an 8350... I mean I've got mine set to 5.16 which is over the stock turbo of a 9590 and pretty sure if I had a custom loop and a better mobo I could have gone even higher. I just look at it like this, what do I do everyday and every so often that I'd need that much raw power to drive whatever it is I'm doing. I'm just doing basic stuff like browsing and gaming on mine and what I have suits me just fine, I did however push it to 5Ghz just for poops and giggles







but I have to admit it helps a little in gaming even from 4.92.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Don't shame the ASRock! I haven't had any trouble with it and the board is at least pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I do have to admit that it's a bit overpriced. There's just a lot of ASRock haters in here because their boards went bad but so far me and you are lucking out.


I'm not really shaming them, I mean I did get over 5ghz with this board. I'd tell you what I did to the VRM/NB heatsinks but I'd probably get in trouble!!







It's just that they push that 12+2 design and it's not even comparable to the 8+2 Asus has, not to mention all the cooling solution mods made for them. They catch people up in the 12+2 hype and then when we get it and play with it it's like, "really??"... lol at 4.6 I was getting VRM temps above 100c (105 tbe) and that was 230 on the fsb... That board's memory issues are just stupid-dumb as well, I mean you know they were like "Oh people are going to put FX chips in these and push the crap outta them coz of the 12+2, so lets make sure we screw them up and make the highest usable XMP memory profile @ 1600, hahaha..."..... I mean seriously? The controller on the FX is 1866, what the duce? Just little oddities like that just make me think they're messing with us...


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'm not really shaming them, I mean I did get over 5ghz with this board. I'd tell you what I did to the VRM/NB heatsinks but I'd probably get in trouble!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just that they push that 12+2 design and it's not even comparable to the 8+2 Asus has, not to mention all the cooling solution mods made for them. They catch people up in the 12+2 hype and then when we get it and play with it it's like, "really??"... lol at 4.6 I was getting VRM temps above 100c (105 tbe) and that was 230 on the fsb... That board's memory issues are just stupid-dumb as well, I mean you know they were like "Oh people are going to put FX chips in these and push the crap outta them coz of the 12+2, so lets make sure we screw them up and make the highest usable XMP memory profile @ 1600, hahaha..."..... I mean seriously? The controller on the FX is 1866, what the duce? Just little oddities like that just make me think they're messing with us...


I can actually use an XMP profile on my sticks at 1866 but it's also the only profile my sticks have.







I totally agree they are messing with us cause the board is hype as **** and it performs well but it really feels like the cheapest end of a high performance board. and don't worry I read what you did with your VRM and NB and have been strongly considering doing it to mine haha i just don't want to take everything apart to do it! might still just take those stickers off just because though.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I can actually use an XMP profile on my sticks at 1866 but it's also the only profile my sticks have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree they are messing with us cause the board is hype as **** and it performs well but it really feels like the cheapest end of a high performance board. and don't worry I read what you did with your VRM and NB and have been strongly considering doing it to mine haha i just don't want to take everything apart to do it! might still just take those stickers off just because though.


Well I have to say those stickers were plastic with adhesive material almost like a black cloth with glue smeared on it, which imo is like a thermal insulator. I just used a flat-head screw driver to take mine off, BUT I did that after I took the heat sink off the mobo. They were on there pretty good, so if you're going to do that with them ON the board, I'd be careful. Also those screws that hold the VRM/NB heatsink/pipe in place are kinda thin, if you DO decide to do something like I did, be careful when you put it back on, just snug them down don't try to over tighten them or they'll break inside the heat sink and you'll be screwed (Ha I just saw that pun!!) Anyway, also if you decide to do what I did, use a healthy amount of it on those VRMs so the TIM makes nice contact with the heat sink but try not to get any AROUND the VRMs, as the other guy said, could arc a rogue current and fry not only your board but other components. Oh, and it'll definitely void your warranty!! LOL







(HA HA Spam)


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> I'm using this res.
> 
> Had a bits power 80 res before the tube cracked up... This 100mm tube fit a little better though. Mounted to the top 120mm fan.


Holy was it leaking ? I'd be scare to put water cooling in my rig for that honestly lol


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Holy was it leaking ? I'd be scare to put water cooling in my rig for that honestly lol


It was leaking a bit, but I found it while I was installing something else in the case... and I wouldn't doubt that I did something to help it crack. It wasn't just magically in the case and decided to crack.

its much better now anyway...


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Saberkitty it is then, thank you. I'll only run a h220 on it.


In a few weeks the H220X will be released


----------



## cgpeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> In a few weeks the H220X will be released


Group Buy! I'm in....


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgpeanut*
> 
> Group Buy! I'm in....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> In a few weeks the H220X will be released


poop...

my H220 is obsolete already...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Ordering the new mobo today. Sabertooth or Crosshair? since i'm not running multiple gpu's i leaning more towards the sabertooth. Is the crosshair a much better OC'er?
> 
> 
> 
> What would you use to cool the chip?
> 
> People here agree both are good OC'ers. With the extra mile achievable on the Crosshair. But that is cooling dependent.
Click to expand...

only for l2n saberkitty is king otherwise
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fair price IMO..
> 
> Not really sure how (Asus) RMA works (eventhough no store warranty, i think you can still RMA some items) but for the price, I'll pick one (if it has no issues) and forget about anything as long as I have a working mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus RMA is a nightmare now from what i've been hearing.
> 
> Luckily my CVF has been rock solid (first one was DOA though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

meh all companies have good and bad. i heard good and bad recently


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Ordering the new mobo today. Sabertooth or Crosshair? since i'm not running multiple gpu's i leaning more towards the sabertooth. Is the crosshair a much better OC'er?
> 
> 
> 
> What would you use to cool the chip?
> 
> People here agree both are good OC'ers. With the extra mile achievable on the Crosshair. But that is cooling dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only for l2n saberkitty is king otherwise
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fair price IMO..
> 
> Not really sure how (Asus) RMA works (eventhough no store warranty, i think you can still RMA some items) but for the price, I'll pick one (if it has no issues) and forget about anything as long as I have a working mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asus RMA is a nightmare now from what i've been hearing.
> 
> Luckily my CVF has been rock solid (first one was DOA though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh all companies have good and bad. i heard good and bad recently
Click to expand...

ASUS is the one you tell horror stories about when you need to top your friends stories.


----------



## Mega Man

finally some good news i may be able to order some GTs directly from nidec servo [email protected]


----------



## mus1mus

Picked up an RS240 750 with an EK Supreme HF block for around 100$.









Minus the fans and the AMD mounting bracket!! -- because the owner used Intel









Anyway, if this holds my chip to just 4.9, I'll keep this and upgrade my GPU.. If not, I'll upgrade this with thicker rads, better pump, and nicer looking res..


----------



## FoamyV

I ordered a 9370 as well, should be getting them both tomorrow ( saber+cpu). Is the h220x a good step up compared to the h220, based on rumors i guess? Quite curios about it's availability in Europe.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I ordered a 9370 as well, should be getting them both tomorrow ( saber+cpu). Is the h220x a good step up compared to the h220, based on rumors i guess? Quite curios about it's availability in Europe.


It(h220x) looks pretty good, but i've got my own reservations.

they seem to have engineered you into only being able to use 2 fans. at this point i don't see why someone wouldn't jsut spend a little extra and get a basic custom loop set up.


----------



## BountyN

Hey guys.
I didnt post for a very Long.time. since then alot changes. My 8350 is still Albright at his 4.6ghz(I van push a bit more I guess)
Im Dunning a H106 with stock PWM fans.
Im getting 23-25 at idle and 35-39 at Load. Thats great temps I guess.
Im with a CVFZ and Define R4 case with a 7990 índice aswell.
Should I be able to push to 4.8 5G? Never tryed it and I know its a *silicon loterry"... But a 2nd op. Is always good
Cheers guys


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyN*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I didnt post for a very Long.time. since then alot changes. My 8350 is still Albright at his 4.6ghz(I van push a bit more I guess)
> Im Dunning a H106 with stock PWM fans.
> Im getting 23-25 at idle and 35-39 at Load. Thats great temps I guess.
> Im with a CVFZ and Define R4 case with a 7990 índice aswell.
> Should I be able to push to 4.8 5G? Never tryed it and I know its a *silicon loterry"... But a 2nd op. Is always good
> Cheers guys


Sure why not man, always go big!!







4.6-4.8 is a big different in temps/performance and even 4.8-5ghz is crazy configuring settings trying to keep temps low and stability. Don't be afraid to push that CPU voltage, your cooler should keep up. Just try not to rely on your LLC too much because your VRMs will heat up very fast and make your system unstable. Just try to max out your FSB settings then go with multi (that's what I do anyway) and try to keep your CPU core as low as possible, if you get BSOD or freezing, just bump it up 1 notch and continue. You don't need to go volt happy on your NB either, I'm getting away with just 1.075v @ 5.16Ghz, the key is the highest gain for the lowest voltage. Also, check your CPU-NB multi and HTT freq. I have my CPU-NB multi @ x8 @ 1920Mhz and my HTT @ 2640Mhz. I'm not sure what board you have but if you have something somewhat decent I'm sure you can pull it off. I'm using an ASRock 990FX Extreme 9, so if that tells you anything, VRMs on this are a turd...


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Sure why not man, always go big!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6-4.8 is a big different in temps/performance and even 4.8-5ghz is crazy configuring settings trying to keep temps low and stability. Don't be afraid to push that CPU voltage, your cooler should keep up. Just try not to rely on your LLC too much because your VRMs will heat up very fast and make your system unstable. Just try to max out your FSB settings then go with multi (that's what I do anyway) and try to keep your CPU core as low as possible, if you get BSOD or freezing, just bump it up 1 notch and continue. You don't need to go volt happy on your NB either, I'm getting away with just 1.075v @ 5.16Ghz, the key is the highest gain for the lowest voltage. Also, check your CPU-NB multi and HTT freq. I have my CPU-NB multi @ x8 @ 1920Mhz and my HTT @ 2640Mhz. I'm not sure what board you have but if you have something somewhat decent I'm sure you can pull it off. I'm using an ASRock 990FX Extreme 9, so if that tells you anything, VRMs on this are a turd...


Wish I could go big like that. However, my 8350 hits a wall with anything past 4.6GHz on my Extreme 9. (This is no matter how much voltage I run through it.) My 8320 ends up at 4.4GHz on my 990FX Extreme 4 but I am only cooling with an Hyper 212+ with a push-pull fan configuration on it. 1.45V on my 8350 and 1.4625 on my 8320. Also, both systems do not run well unless I set the HT speeds to 2.0GHz on both boards.


----------



## BountyN

Hey.
Thank you for the heads up. Im with a Crosshair V Fórmula Z








I havê a 140mm exhaust, 2 x 140 intake and a 120mm next to the PSU só Theresa some good airfloe there. Ill keep an Eye on the VRMs







.
Thanks for the advices


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Wish I could go big like that. However, my 8350 hits a wall with anything past 4.6GHz on my Extreme 9. (This is no matter how much voltage I run through it.) My 8320 ends up at 4.4GHz on my 990FX Extreme 4 but I am only cooling with an Hyper 212+ with a push-pull fan configuration on it. 1.45V on my 8350 and 1.4625 on my 8320. Also, both systems do not run well unless I set the HT speeds to 2.0GHz on both boards.


Hey, I currently have an RMA out for MY 990FX Extreme 3 mobo. I also have the 212evo and push/pull, I don't even think I was that high (4.4Ghz) and heard a sound like a spring popping and it died. I know it's those VRMs (4+1 or something like that on that board) and BBQ mobo time!!


----------



## JeremyFenn

Is it bad that I have my BIOS OC settings memorized?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Is it bad that I have my BIOS OC settings memorized?


Nope. I have mine memorized. Who needs OC profiles when or brains store all of it for us.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyN*
> 
> Hey.
> Thank you for the heads up. Im with a Crosshair V Fórmula Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havê a 140mm exhaust, 2 x 140 intake and a 120mm next to the PSU só Theresa some good airfloe there. Ill keep an Eye on the VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks for the advices


I would add a VRM fan and a backside socket fan if you are gunning for High clocks. What cooler are you running. I think I saw you said Corsair h105? You will probably max out around 4.8-4.9GHz on that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Is it bad that I have my BIOS OC settings memorized?


Na. I still have my 970BE's 4.1 and 4.3Ghz OCs memorized and I haven't used it that way since I got my 8320 back in Oct 2012.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Is it bad that I have my BIOS OC settings memorized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I have mine memorized. Who needs OC profiles when or brains store all of it for us.
Click to expand...

24/7 OC: F12, down, down, down, enter, esc, left, enter.

5Ghz OC: F12, down down, enter, esc, left, enter.

5.2Ghz Benching OC: F12, enter, esc, left, enter.

Ram Bench OC: F12, down, enter, esc, left, enter.

Thats why.

Anyone with a Rev 1 or 1.1 900 series or older will understand.


----------



## LinusBE

Are there more ways to keep your socket temperature low than a fan pointed at the back of the motherboard? I have a Corsair SP120 fan at the back, but my socket temp reaches 75 degrees quite easily while my cores remain at 57. I have some headroom there, but my socket temp is keeping me back. Could this be because my motherboard only has a 6+2 phase power design? I'm currently at 4.7 Ghz at 1.475 V. Llc is on high because my motherboard has a very large vDroop (voltage under load is 1.428 with LLC on high = 0.05 V vDroop).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Are there more ways to keep your socket temperature low than a fan pointed at the back of the motherboard? I have a Corsair SP120 fan at the back, but my socket temp reaches 75 degrees quite easily while my cores remain at 57. I have some headroom there, but my socket temp is keeping me back. Could this be because my motherboard only has a 6+2 phase power design? I'm currently at 4.7 Ghz at 1.475 V. Llc is on high because my motherboard has a very large vDroop (voltage under load is 1.428 with LLC on high = 0.05 V vDroop).


not to intend to sound rude... because it will sound like that..

Get a new Motherboard, there is next to nothing you can do to make that thermal situations better on that board.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not to intend to sound rude... because it will sound like that..
> 
> Get a new Motherboard, there is next to nothing you can do to make that thermal situations better on that board.


It does not sound rude, I pretty much figured it out for myself







I was thinking of getting the Sabertooth R2.0, will that make much of a difference in socket temps? I am also willing to build a custom loop, but maybe in the future when I have more money.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> It does not sound rude, I pretty much figured it out for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Sabertooth R2.0, will that make much of a difference in socket temps? I am also willing to build a custom loop, but maybe in the future when I have more money.


the Saberkitty will have a better time dealing with the temperatures.

and a loop won't do much for socket temps.. get a fan on the vrms when ya get the new board (fractal has a nice 60mm high static pressure fan that i've bought many of for anything like this)

works great,, i don't need to have something blowing on the back of my socket but if i pushed the chip to attempt 4.8 i would need it..


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the Saberkitty will have a better time dealing with the temperatures.
> 
> and a loop won't do much for socket temps.. get a fan on the vrms when ya get the new board (fractal has a nice 60mm high static pressure fan that i've bought many of for anything like this)
> 
> works great,, i don't need to have something blowing on the back of my socket but if i pushed the chip to attempt 4.8 i would need it..


I already have a fan on my vrm's (just a spare 120 mm from Gelid), but I don't see a temperature difference on my socket with that. My motherboard does not read the vrm temperature. But thank you for the tip


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I already have a fan on my vrm's (just a spare 120 mm from Gelid), but I don't see a temperature difference on my socket with that. My motherboard does not read the vrm temperature. But thank you for the tip


fan physics









Small SP fan > large Air flow fan, or SP fan for that matter on VRMS.

you want the cone of focus blasting the heat sink and or the motherboard directly.

High SP small fan that equals corsairs SP120 in terms of static pressure in a much smaller package.

the more pressure blasting down the more the air "spreads"

if you have a powerful enough fan on your VRMS your socket temps will tell you


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> fan physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small SP fan > large Air flow fan, or SP fan for that matter on VRMS.
> 
> you want the cone of focus blasting the heat sink and or the motherboard directly.
> 
> High SP small fan that equals corsairs SP120 in terms of static pressure in a much smaller package.
> 
> the more pressure blasting down the more the air "spreads"
> 
> if you have a powerful enough fan on your VRMS your socket temps will tell you


That's true although I hate looking at a fan over my vrms and one hanging in the back of my mobo. It indeed does work I have two phanteks on each end over and behind wish their was a water block for my boards mosfets and north bridge but hey, 4.6ghz @ 1.38v, 2400NB @ 1.20vm, 1866 9-9-9 @1.4v passes IBT AVX. I could only do 4.2 ghz @ 1.25v without those 2 fans. Good thing is I had my retired Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD with the 2 spare fans so I didnt have to buy any but now i cant get rid of it lol.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> That's true although I hate looking at a fan over my vrms and one hanging in the back of my mobo.


Welcome to Vishera.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> That's true although I hate looking at a fan over my vrms and one hanging in the back of my mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Vishera.
Click to expand...

Meh, it isn't a problem for everyone. Mostly those with something under Sabertooth/UD5 level. I have a 92mm over my VRMs but I don't actually need it and I don't have anything on the back.


----------



## tEhLoNeR

I have a 120mm Fan pointed at the back of my Crosshair V Formula Z mobo. Am I better off pointing that thing at the vrms or should I leave that fan there? I saw a decrease in temps when I did, I dont know if its better temp wise for meif I put it on the vrms or the back. My FX-8320 is at 4.8 Ghz on 1.452, which is more than fine for me for normal usage, but I want to push it to 5Ghz stable if I can. Cooling wise I upgraded from a thermaltake AIO to a custom water loop with a xspc raystorm and a 360mm rad, so I think I should be ok cooling cpu wise.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> I have a 120mm Fan pointed at the back of my Crosshair V Formula Z mobo. Am I better off pointing that thing at the vrms or should I leave that fan there? I saw a decrease in temps when I did, I dont know if its better temp wise for meif I put it on the vrms or the back. My FX-8320 is at 4.8 Ghz on 1.452, which is more than fine for me for normal usage, but I want to push it to 5Ghz stable if I can. Cooling wise I upgraded from a thermaltake AIO to a custom water loop with a xspc raystorm and a 360mm rad, so I think I should be ok cooling cpu wise.


Up front, on the VRM Heatsink will be best IMO as it will directly cool your VRMs.

But why not put fans on both front and back of the MOBO? Wouldn't hurt. Unless OCD-ness attacks.


----------



## tEhLoNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Up front, on the VRM Heatsink will be best IMO as it will directly cool your VRMs.
> 
> But why not put fans on both front and back of the MOBO? Wouldn't hurt. Unless OCD-ness attacks.


I don't mind putting one of my smaller 80mm fans up in the back and putting that 120mm fan in the front for the vrms, I just need to find that 80 mm fan... Its somewhere in my room lol. I also have no idea where I'm going to put that fan so it faces the vrms, but I'll probably figure something out when I finish doing school stuff.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> I don't mind putting one of my smaller 80mm fans up in the back and putting that 120mm fan in the front for the vrms, I just need to find that 80 mm fan... Its somewhere in my room lol. I also have no idea where I'm going to put that fan so it faces the vrms, but I'll probably figure something out when I finish doing school stuff.


FYI, people recommend high static pressure fans for the VRMs.

But doesn't really matter IMO as long as you move air on the area specified.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I just have an old CPU fan bolted on to my VRMs and put it on CPU2 3-pin header so when the CPU heats up, the VRM fan spins faster as well as my pump on my H110.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I already have a fan on my vrm's (just a spare 120 mm from Gelid), but I don't see a temperature difference on my socket with that. My motherboard does not read the vrm temperature. But thank you for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small SP fan > large Air flow fan, or SP fan for that matter on VRMS.
> 
> you want the cone of focus blasting the heat sink and or the motherboard directly.
> 
> High SP small fan that equals corsairs SP120 in terms of static pressure in a much smaller package.
> 
> the more pressure blasting down the more the air "spreads"
> 
> if you have a powerful enough fan on your VRMS your socket temps will tell you
Click to expand...

Just bought myself a Sabertooth R2.0 that's 2 months old and hardly used. Picking it up tomorrow  I'll also order a small fan for the vrm, or use the fan from the stock cooler. Thanks for your advice.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertruude

Talking of the saber2.0 there's a couple of new drivers out for it as well as a bios update, also asus suite has a new update to it(might Finally work







)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> fan physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small SP fan > large Air flow fan, or SP fan for that matter on VRMS.
> 
> you want the cone of focus blasting the heat sink and or the motherboard directly.
> 
> High SP small fan that equals corsairs SP120 in terms of static pressure in a much smaller package.
> 
> the more pressure blasting down the more the air "spreads"
> 
> if you have a powerful enough fan on your VRMS your socket temps will tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true although I hate looking at a fan over my vrms and one hanging in the back of my mobo. It indeed does work I have two phanteks on each end over and behind wish their was a water block for my boards mosfets and north bridge but hey, 4.6ghz @ 1.38v, 2400NB @ 1.20vm, 1866 9-9-9 @1.4v passes IBT AVX. I could only do 4.2 ghz @ 1.25v without those 2 fans. Good thing is I had my retired Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD with the 2 spare fans so I didnt have to buy any but now i cant get rid of it lol.
Click to expand...

Why dont you mount it to blow along the heatsink instead of straight down. Like I did, that can help with the aesthetics and will also still cool your VRM's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Up front, on the VRM Heatsink will be best IMO as it will directly cool your VRMs.
> 
> But why not put fans on both front and back of the MOBO? Wouldn't hurt. Unless OCD-ness attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind putting one of my smaller 80mm fans up in the back and putting that 120mm fan in the front for the vrms, I just need to find that 80 mm fan... Its somewhere in my room lol. I also have no idea where I'm going to put that fan so it faces the vrms, but I'll probably figure something out when I finish doing school stuff.
Click to expand...

I say the other way around. 80mm on the VRM's and keep the 120mm on the back of the motherboard.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why dont you mount it to blow along the heatsink instead of straight down. Like I did, that can help with the aesthetics and will also still cool your VRM's.
> I say the other way around. 80mm on the VRM's and keep the 120mm on the back of the motherboard.


That's exactly how I have mine set up. 80mm on the VRM and a 140mm fan blowing on the back of the mobo (CPU socket / VRM / NB)


----------



## Krusher33

Doesn't the pc shuts down when the CPU reaches a certain temp? I had a hose come undone and now the pc doesn't boot. The sabertooth board just stays lit on the mem led. I'm thinking either CPU is toast or the board is. But if it's the board, then it would light up at all right?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Doesn't the pc shuts down when the CPU reaches a certain temp? I had a hose come undone and now the pc doesn't boot. The sabertooth board just stays lit on the mem led. I'm thinking either CPU is toast or the board is. But if it's the board, then it would light up at all right?


Spill could be the culprit..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Doesn't the pc shuts down when the CPU reaches a certain temp? I had a hose come undone and now the pc doesn't boot. The sabertooth board just stays lit on the mem led. I'm thinking either CPU is toast or the board is. But if it's the board, then it would light up at all right?


you tried hitting memok button?

Did alot of coolant get on it?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Doesn't the pc shuts down when the CPU reaches a certain temp? I had a hose come undone and now the pc doesn't boot. The sabertooth board just stays lit on the mem led. I'm thinking either CPU is toast or the board is. But if it's the board, then it would light up at all right?
> 
> 
> 
> Spill could be the culprit..
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Doesn't the pc shuts down when the CPU reaches a certain temp? I had a hose come undone and now the pc doesn't boot. The sabertooth board just stays lit on the mem led. I'm thinking either CPU is toast or the board is. But if it's the board, then it would light up at all right?
> 
> 
> 
> you tried hitting memok button?
> 
> Did alot of coolant get on it?
Click to expand...

No, didn't try that button. Guess I felt like it couldn't be the memory if the CPU got overheated.

And I don't think any of the distilled water got on anything except the video card possibly. Where the hose came apart was in the drive bays so if anything, the drives are dead. And when it all happened, the motherboard was dry as far as I could tell.


----------



## zila

I had a friend of mine come home to a popped hose on his cooler. The rig was shut down and covered in coolant. He took everything apart and washed it in rubbing alcohol and then dried it all out for a few days. The rig booted up and is working fine to this day.

The pump emptied out his dual bay res and the rad out into the case covering everything in coolant. I was really amazed that it all came back to life. He lost nothing but the cost of replacing the coolant and a better fitting for the hose.

I hope yours will be okay too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No, didn't try that button. Guess I felt like it couldn't be the memory if the CPU got overheated.
> 
> And I don't think any of the distilled water got on anything except the video card possibly. Where the hose came apart was in the drive bays so if anything, the drives are dead. And when it all happened, the motherboard was dry as far as I could tell.


The memok resets everything to stock, so its a great button to have if ya got fat fingers like me









Just check all your stuff for sticky parts lol in case u missed it


----------



## tEhLoNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I had a friend of mine come home to a popped hose on his cooler. The rig was shut down and covered in coolant. He took everything apart and washed it in rubbing alcohol and then dried it all out for a few days. The rig booted up and is working fine to this day.
> 
> The pump emptied out his dual bay res and the rad out into the case covering everything in coolant. I was really amazed that it all came back to life. He lost nothing but the cost of replacing the coolant and a better fitting for the hose.
> 
> I hope yours will be okay too.


How did the tubing pop? I can't think of a scenario where that happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I say the other way around. 80mm on the VRM's and keep the 120mm on the back of the motherboard.


I'll try that, wonder what part of the vrm I should aim that on... I guess I have too look at where I can mount that on first. Probably easier too since I don't have to take off the other fan first. I wish I can close the side panel though...

And as for overclocking this cpu any higher, anyone have any tips?


----------



## zila

He's got fat stubs for fingers...............poor guy.







I think he just couldn't get his hands in there to tighten up the clamp or zip tie enough. He switched over to compression fittings and now all is good.


----------



## tEhLoNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> He's got fat stubs for fingers...............poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he just couldn't get his hands in there to tighten up the clamp or zip tie enough. He switched over to compression fittings and now all is good.


Oh, do barbs not hold on to the tubing that well after a while? When I built my loop I screwed up and it was almost impossible for me to take that thing off. I mean they seem pretty tightly fit on mine. I have clamps of course but now I'm wondering if I should check if I can squeeze them a little bit tighter right now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Oh, do barbs not hold on to the tubing that well after a while? When I built my loop I screwed up and it was almost impossible for me to take that thing off. I mean they seem pretty tightly fit on mine. I have clamps of course but now I'm wondering if I should check if I can squeeze them a little bit tighter right now.


barbs are great i only use barbs now

tried compression fittings but i just prefer barbs with clamps

u know they staying put lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Oh, do barbs not hold on to the tubing that well after a while? When I built my loop I screwed up and it was almost impossible for me to take that thing off. I mean they seem pretty tightly fit on mine. I have clamps of course but now I'm wondering if I should check if I can squeeze them a little bit tighter right now.
> 
> 
> 
> barbs are great i only use barbs now
> 
> tried compression fittings but i just prefer barbs with clamps
> 
> u know they staying put lol
Click to expand...

Compression fittings are barbs with a screw clamp instead of an ugly plastic clamp... It's why they cost so much more. Or at least thats what the majority are when it comes to PC water cooling;


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Compression fittings are barbs with a screw clamp instead of an ugly plastic clamp... It's why they cost so much more.


ugly? Damn man i dont wanna date the thing









barbs over comps any day they arent the same, i feel clamps over barbs are better fitting lol

but thats just my opinion









yours do look nice though lol and i must admit i did cheap out a bit lol with These


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> He's got fat stubs for fingers...............poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he just couldn't get his hands in there to tighten up the clamp or zip tie enough. He switched over to compression fittings and now all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, do barbs not hold on to the tubing that well after a while? When I built my loop I screwed up and it was almost impossible for me to take that thing off. I mean they seem pretty tightly fit on mine. I have clamps of course but now I'm wondering if I should check if I can squeeze them a little bit tighter right now.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Compression fittings are barbs with a screw clamp instead of an ugly plastic clamp... It's why they cost so much more.
> 
> 
> 
> ugly? Damn man i dont wanna date the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbs over comps any day they arent the same, i feel clamps over barbs are better fitting lol
> 
> but thats just my opinion
Click to expand...

Yeah, it was running in the BOINC competition and so the water got warm and the heat from the graphic cards softened the tubing. I missed one of the fittings as far as ties goes and that's where it came off.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Compression fittings are barbs with a screw clamp instead of an ugly plastic clamp... It's why they cost so much more.
> 
> 
> 
> ugly? Damn man i dont wanna date the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barbs over comps any day they arent the same, i feel clamps over barbs are better fitting lol
> 
> but thats just my opinion
Click to expand...

Look again at the edit with pics;





You have no idea what you're talking about.

In case the pictures are not clear, they have an inner ridge at the top that tightens to pinch the tubing to the top side of the barb.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Look again at the edit with pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> In case the pictures are not clear, they have an inner ridge at the top that tightens to pinch the tubing to the top side of the barb.


what ya mean i dont know what im on about?

its either barbs or comps, and they get sold as BARBS or COMPs

they dont advertise barbs as comps or comps as barbs do they

i just prefer barbs THESE i have these in black


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Look again at the edit with pics;
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> In case the pictures are not clear, they have an inner ridge at the top that tightens to pinch the tubing to the top side of the barb.
> 
> 
> 
> what ya mean i dont know what im on about?
> 
> its either barbs or comps, and they get sold as BARBS or COMPs
> 
> they dont advertise barbs as comps or comps as barbs do they
> 
> i just prefer barbs THESE i have these in black
Click to expand...

Well you obviously don't, look at the images again. It has a barb with a compression screw clamp. It works like this;



Hey look, it's a compression fitting;
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12505/ex-tub-790/XSPC_G14_Thread_38_ID_x_58_OD_Low_Profile_Compression_Fitting_-_Black_Chrome.html?tl=g59c667s2138#blank


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Doesn't the pc shuts down when the CPU reaches a certain temp? I had a hose come undone and now the pc doesn't boot. The sabertooth board just stays lit on the mem led. I'm thinking either CPU is toast or the board is. But if it's the board, then it would light up at all right?


You had a hose come undone?







I call spillage on that one!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well you obviously don't, look at the images again. It has a barb with a compression screw clamp. It works like this;


and?

whats all this equates to is either u like compression fittings or not....i dont even know what ya trying to get at


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well you obviously don't, look at the images again. It has a barb with a compression screw clamp. It works like this;
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> whats all this equates to is either u like compression fittings or not....i dont even know what ya trying to get at
Click to expand...

That it is;

1) A compression fitting with a barb.

2) Sold as a compression fitting.

Both of which you said "Isn't done". Maybe you should take the time to learn something instead of write it off as personal preference and ignore everyone who says you're wrong.

As I side note I doubt any of you could pull apart one of my fittings and tubing if I tightened it all the way. You'd probably rip my 380A off the motherboard before that happened. I would demonstrate, but I only have my 1/2" fittings and 3/8" tubing not in my rig, which translates into the compression side of the fitting completely missing the tubing and thus not getting a good grip and acting as just a barb. Still hard to get apart, but it's nothing compared to when it's fully pinched down.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I just ate my head.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That it is;
> 
> 1) A compression fitting with a barb.
> 
> 2) Sold as a compression fitting.
> 
> Both of which you said "Isn't done". Maybe you should take the time to learn something instead of write it off as personal preference and ignore everyone who says you're wrong.
> 
> As I side note I doubt any of you could pull apart one of my fittings and tubing if I tightened it all the way. You'd probably rip my 380A off the motherboard before that happened. I would demonstrate, but I only have my 1/2" fittings and 3/8" tubing not in my rig, which translates into the compression side of the fitting completely missing the tubing and thus not getting a good grip and acting as just a barb. Still hard to get apart, but it's nothing compared to when it's fully pinched down.


i never said it isnt done did i lol









all i been saying is i prefer barbs over comps...then u jumped all over me lol and i even commented on your nice comp fittings lol

yes i used comps too and i just still prefer using barbs with a clamp i bought from BnQ


----------



## Krusher33

Enough guys. I just missed 1 barb to tie.

I will try the memclock button tonight.

But my original question still stands: shouldn't the pc actually shut down when the cpu gets too hot? The story is like this:

I was having dinner with my family until the wife said she heard like a ringing sound. As it turned out, it was my pc down in my man cave. The PC was still running with the pump running dry but it was like it was all locked up (black screen and power or reset button wouldn't work). I had to turn off the PSU to get it turned off. After fixing the loop and rebooting, it's as I said, stays on the mem LED. So I'm assuming the CPU got hot since it had no water to pull heat away.

Inb4shouldaleaktest: I did. Problem is leak testing doesn't warm up the tubes.


----------



## tEhLoNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Enough guys. I just missed 1 barb to tie.
> 
> I will try the memclock button tonight.
> 
> But my original question still stands: shouldn't the pc actually shut down when the cpu gets too hot? The story is like this:
> 
> I was having dinner with my family until the wife said she heard like a ringing sound. As it turned out, it was my pc down in my man cave. The PC was still running with the pump running dry but it was like it was all locked up (black screen and power or reset button wouldn't work). I had to turn off the PSU to get it turned off. After fixing the loop and rebooting, it's as I said, stays on the mem LED. So I'm assuming the CPU got hot since it had no water to pull heat away.
> 
> Inb4shouldaleaktest: I did. Problem is leak testing doesn't warm up the tubes.


It should... I know on my mobo I have the option to actually set the temp on when that happens. Although I think if the whole computer froze it might not. Not entirely sure about that.

What I'm sure about though is that you might want to get a new pump... pretty sure running it dry will ruin the pump.

Just making sure... you do have the ram in the right slots right? And you did try reseating them? I think the light stays on if its not on there right


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Enough guys. I just missed 1 barb to tie.
> 
> I will try the memclock button tonight.
> 
> But my original question still stands: shouldn't the pc actually shut down when the cpu gets too hot? The story is like this:
> 
> I was having dinner with my family until the wife said she heard like a ringing sound. As it turned out, it was my pc down in my man cave. The PC was still running with the pump running dry but it was like it was all locked up (black screen and power or reset button wouldn't work). I had to turn off the PSU to get it turned off. After fixing the loop and rebooting, it's as I said, stays on the mem LED. So I'm assuming the CPU got hot since it had no water to pull heat away.
> 
> Inb4shouldaleaktest: I did. Problem is leak testing doesn't warm up the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> It should... I know on my mobo I have the option to actually set the temp on when that happens. Although I think if the whole computer froze it might not. Not entirely sure about that.
> 
> What I'm sure about though is that you might want to get a new pump... pretty sure running it dry will ruin the pump.
> 
> Just making sure... you do have the ram in the right slots right? And you did try reseating them? I think the light stays on if its not on there right
Click to expand...

Yeah the RAM been there forever. But I'll reseat them just to be sure.


----------



## ULTIMATEPLATANO

hey guys i want to say sorry if I'm interfering with a conversation first time posting if i am just tell me ill go somewhere else. or just kindly answer me please! I need help!

My first question: I want to over clock to 4.6 or more if possible at some point and I was wondering if my cooler can handle the over clocking.

Second question: I did a small over clock last night and my CPU was HOT! I stress tested with prim95 and my temps were at like 65c-68c never hit 70c I'm new to over clocking and got the voltages and all from a YouTube video with my same set up.. Do you guys think it has something to do with the voltages being toooooo high that would cause the overheating? The over clock was only 4.2mhz....

3ed: this other forum told me to leave all the voltages on automatic and just change the cpu ratio and let the MOBO choose the voltages yes or no? Like is said guys I'm a noob and really want to know what I'm doing =) thanks in advance for all the help you guys will provide!

AND MY LAST QUESTION!! to get a steady over clock what would you recommend i set my voltages and cpu ratio to? fx 8320 i want to get a steady 4.2

I know its alot but please help!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> hey guys i want to say sorry if I'm interfering with a conversation first time posting if i am just tell me ill go somewhere else. or just kindly answer me please! I need help!
> 
> My first question: I want to over clock to 4.6 or more if possible at some point and I was wondering if my cooler can handle the over clocking.
> 
> Second question: I did a small over clock last night and my CPU was HOT! I stress tested with prim95 and my temps were at like 65c-68c never hit 70c I'm new to over clocking and got the voltages and all from a YouTube video with my same set up.. Do you guys think it has something to do with the voltages being toooooo high that would cause the overheating? The over clock was only 4.2mhz....
> 
> 3ed: this other forum told me to leave all the voltages on automatic and just change the cpu ratio and let the MOBO choose the voltages yes or no? Like is said guys I'm a noob and really want to know what I'm doing =) thanks in advance for all the help you guys will provide!
> 
> AND MY LAST QUESTION!! to get a steady over clock what would you recommend i set my voltages and cpu ratio to? fx 8320 i want to get a steady 4.2
> 
> I know its alot but please help!


Welcome to OCN!! It would help a lot if you posted a sig-rig, use rig-builder in the upper right-hand corner of the page. It would also be helpful if you let everyone know what all of you settings are, I.E. core volts, LLC, multi, FSB or HT link and of course what you are using for cooling.


----------



## ULTIMATEPLATANO

Im sorry i did not think of that lol here ar emy specs

MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
OS: Windows 7 Primium
CASE FANS: 5

my CPU ratio is set to 21 and everything else is stock!


----------



## ULTIMATEPLATANO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!! It would help a lot if you posted a sig-rig, use rig-builder in the upper right-hand corner of the page. It would also be helpful if you let everyone know what all of you settings are, I.E. core volts, LLC, multi, FSB or HT link and of course what you are using for cooling.


Im sorry i did not think of that lol here ar emy specs

MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
OS: Windows 7 Primium
CASE FANS: 5

my CPU ratio is set to 21 and everything else is stock!


----------



## FoamyV

Bummer, got my board and cpu today and tried to set them up but no go. Cpu led on the saber is always red. Tried different setups ultimately leading to having the board and cpu on the bench with only the cooler and psu connected, still no response. Boy am i dissapointed. I tried the 8320 on the saber, the led still stays red. What's the prognosis docs?







dead board already? haven't tried the 9370 on the m5a99x and i don't think i will or have to. Reassembled the old rig and it's still working on the same psu.

LE: should i try the Bios Flashback? i could try and update it to the latest one, have any of you used it? is it safe?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> Im sorry i did not think of that lol here ar emy specs
> 
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
> COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler
> GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
> PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
> OS: Windows 7 Primium
> CASE FANS: 5
> 
> my CPU ratio is set to 21 and everything else is stock!


That is running warm , even with a H55 and just bumping the multi up 1. Is the block seated properly. I have been running my 8350 for so long overclocked I don't even remember stock voltage. OK, the VID is 1.35. If you are confident that it's not mounting or TIM then try putting the FSB/HT link to 205 and the multi back to 20 and run small FFT's on P95 for 10 minutes and see where you are. Keep your RAM at stock until you have it ironed out. Then if the temps don't just too high right away try 210 and see if it can make it for a half hour or so. Under heavy stress you can go up in the 60's but it would be better to try and stay in the upper 50's or lower if you can. Your chip will last longer. Also what are the socket and VRM temps? They will most likely be higher than the core/package temps but you should keep one eye on those too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> hey guys i want to say sorry if I'm interfering with a conversation first time posting if i am just tell me ill go somewhere else. or just kindly answer me please! I need help!
> 
> My first question: I want to over clock to 4.6 or more if possible at some point and I was wondering if my cooler can handle the over clocking.
> 
> Second question: I did a small over clock last night and my CPU was HOT! I stress tested with prim95 and my temps were at like 65c-68c never hit 70c I'm new to over clocking and got the voltages and all from a YouTube video with my same set up.. Do you guys think it has something to do with the voltages being toooooo high that would cause the overheating? The over clock was only 4.2mhz....
> 
> 3ed: this other forum told me to leave all the voltages on automatic and just change the cpu ratio and let the MOBO choose the voltages yes or no? Like is said guys I'm a noob and really want to know what I'm doing =) thanks in advance for all the help you guys will provide!
> 
> AND MY LAST QUESTION!! to get a steady over clock what would you recommend i set my voltages and cpu ratio to? fx 8320 i want to get a steady 4.2
> 
> I know its alot but please help!


first thing is first...

rig builder...

do it up.... top right of any page on the website









not clue what board you are using, no clue on cooling, no clue on PSU, no clue on airflow

once your done, add it to your signature in your profile options.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> Im sorry i did not think of that lol here ar emy specs
> 
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
> COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler
> GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
> PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
> OS: Windows 7 Primium
> CASE FANS: 5
> 
> my CPU ratio is set to 21 and everything else is stock!


the H55 is pretty small for ANY kinda of overclocking on these chips.

4.6 on a h55? doubtful. that is H80/H90 territory


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Bummer, got my board and cpu today and tried to set them up but no go. Cpu led on the saber is always red. Tried different setups ultimately leading to having the board and cpu on the bench with only the cooler and psu connected, still no response. Boy am i dissapointed. I tried the 8320 on the saber, the led still stays red. What's the prognosis docs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead board already? haven't tried the 9370 on the m5a99x and i don't think i will or have to. Reassembled the old rig and it's still working on the same psu.
> 
> LE: should i try the Bios Flashback? i could try and update it to the latest one, have any of you used it? is it safe?


I think BIOS.


----------



## StrongForce

My current overclock is at 22x195=4300mhz stable 25x IBT very high, max socket temp is 66° so that should hold, getting splitter cables soon.. will put fans on socket and VRM and see if I can boost that to 4.5 maybe







.

Also I reduce the Digi+ to regular on the CPU again.

And voltage 1.425, maybe that should help


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> Im sorry i did not think of that lol here ar emy specs
> 
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
> COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler
> GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
> PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
> OS: Windows 7 Primium
> CASE FANS: 5
> 
> my CPU ratio is set to 21 and everything else is stock!


I could barely pull off a 4.4ghz stable OC and run ITB avx on very high without getting to 60C on an H80... and 4.5 ghz was the thermal limit for my H80 with stable volts... I even had temps hitting mid 50's in games with that setup... it takes 1.42 v on my cpu to get 4.5 to pass ITB avx on very high... yours may be lower... but I'd suggest at least an H80 preferably better... I gave in and built a custom loop... much better.. now I can run 4.8 all I like with no heat problems... well.. I say that, but I haven't let prime run overnight or nothing like that... but I did run several runs of ITB and then play games for hours with temps staying under the thermal limits.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ULTIMATEPLATANO*
> 
> Im sorry i did not think of that lol here ar emy specs
> 
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth 990fx
> CPU: FX-8320 (clocked at 4.0)
> COOLER: Corsair H55 water cooler
> GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2gb (SC)
> PSU: Corsair 750watt gold
> OS: Windows 7 Primium
> CASE FANS: 5
> 
> my CPU ratio is set to 21 and everything else is stock!
> 
> 
> 
> the H55 is pretty small for ANY kinda of overclocking on these chips.
> 
> 4.6 on a h55? doubtful. that is H80/H90 territory
Click to expand...

4.5-4.6 is H55 territory. 4.7-4.8 is H80. Make sure his CPU/NB isn't on auto.


----------



## StrongForce

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 4.5-4.6 is H55 territory. 4.7-4.8 is H80. Make sure his CPU/NB isn't on auto.


Have we seen some NHD-14 reach 4.5 ? maybe with the help of extra fans maybe ?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the H55 is pretty small for ANY kinda of overclocking on these chips.
> 
> 4.6 on a h55? doubtful. that is H80/H90 territory


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 4.5-4.6 is H55 territory. 4.7-4.8 is H80. Make sure his CPU/NB isn't on auto.


I was gonna say...

I had mine happy with a H60 with 2 QUIET 120mm 1k fans in push pull @ 4.6. and my chip (as most of you know) is a volt hog.

4.6 is a nice easy speed too... but this is OCN! that wont do for long!

lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 4.5-4.6 is H55 territory. 4.7-4.8 is H80. Make sure his CPU/NB isn't on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Have we seen some NHD-14 reach 4.5 ? maybe with the help of extra fans maybe ?
Click to expand...

NH-D14s should be just under the H80 at 4.6-4.7.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> Have we seen some NHD-14 reach 4.5 ? maybe with the help of extra fans maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NH-D14s should be just under the H80 at 4.6-4.7.
Click to expand...

Depending on your ambient temps. Board also plays a role. And of course the chip..

4.5 - 4.6 could be attained using a D14 or the likes. My SA can do it but starts to get hot when trying voltages above 1.45.

If your board can deliver a flat regulated voltage under load, it can also be cooler. on a UD3, I maxed out at 1.472 on cold season. On a SaberKitty, I could still do 1.5 at this summer. (reason, voltages swings; very bad on a ud3)

to cut this short, 4.7 / 1.45+ Volts and up would be very hard for air coolers but not saying unattainable.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Talking of the saber2.0 there's a couple of new drivers out for it as well as a bios update, also asus suite has a new update to it(might Finally work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh yeah, I just joined da club today have to go and pick it up along with my 8350 from my bro's place


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> Have we seen some NHD-14 reach 4.5 ? maybe with the help of extra fans maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> NH-D14s should be just under the H80 at 4.6-4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on your ambient temps. Board also plays a role. And of course the chip..
> 
> 4.5 - 4.6 could be attained using a D14 or the likes. My SA can do it but starts to get hot when trying voltages above 1.45.
> 
> If your board can deliver a flat regulated voltage under load, it can also be cooler. on a UD3, I maxed out at 1.472 on cold season. On a SaberKitty, I could still do 1.5 at this summer. (reason, voltages swings; very bad on a ud3)
> 
> to cut this short, 4.7 / 1.45+ Volts and up would be very hard for air coolers but not saying unattainable.
Click to expand...

Take it from someone who has been here since launch and has had a 8320 at 5.2Ghz and 1.65v on a UD3: You are wrong.

There is a whole lot more that goes into it than you let on, but one of the biggest problems some new members have is CPU/NB seriously overvolts when left on "Auto" on ASUS board. Particularly the saber. This leads them to believe they are thermally limited when they could chop a whole 0.15v(!) off the CPU/NB and reduce a ton of heat.

Revisions on Giga boards are also very important. Rev 1.1 was absolutely fantastic, and I have 4 boards from that generation (two 970 and two 990 UD3s). Rev 4 appears to have fixed several of Rev 3's problems, but yet again I'm now sitting on a Rev 3 UD5, bypassing most of the problems people say the Rev 3 series has, which leads me to believe that most people simply don't really know how to overclock. Which is completely unsurprising, we get new people all the time.

And no Flat isn't necessary. If you know what you're doing, vBoost can actually help.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No, didn't try that button. Guess I felt like it couldn't be the memory if the CPU got overheated.
> 
> And I don't think any of the distilled water got on anything except the video card possibly. Where the hose came apart was in the drive bays so if anything, the drives are dead. And when it all happened, the motherboard was dry as far as I could tell.
> 
> 
> 
> The memok resets everything to stock, so its a great button to have if ya got fat fingers like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just check all your stuff for sticky parts lol in case u missed it
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Enough guys. I just missed 1 barb to tie.
> 
> I will try the memclock button tonight.
> 
> But my original question still stands: shouldn't the pc actually shut down when the cpu gets too hot? The story is like this:
> 
> I was having dinner with my family until the wife said she heard like a ringing sound. As it turned out, it was my pc down in my man cave. The PC was still running with the pump running dry but it was like it was all locked up (black screen and power or reset button wouldn't work). I had to turn off the PSU to get it turned off. After fixing the loop and rebooting, it's as I said, stays on the mem LED. So I'm assuming the CPU got hot since it had no water to pull heat away.
> 
> Inb4shouldaleaktest: I did. Problem is leak testing doesn't warm up the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> It should... I know on my mobo I have the option to actually set the temp on when that happens. Although I think if the whole computer froze it might not. Not entirely sure about that.
> 
> What I'm sure about though is that you might want to get a new pump... pretty sure running it dry will ruin the pump.
> 
> Just making sure... you do have the ram in the right slots right? And you did try reseating them? I think the light stays on if its not on there right
Click to expand...

Things I tried tonight:

Held memok button for 3 seconds and DRAM LED starts flashing, then CPU LED flashes twice and then DRAM LED flashes faster, then CPU LED flashes twice and then DRAM LED seems to flash faster, then CPU LED flashes twice, DRAM LED flashes a little bit longer, and then just stays on constant.
Reset CMOS, tried the memok button again and it just did the same thing.
Swapped RAM from a working pc, same thing.
Can anyone think of anything else to try? I can't RMA the chip because I bought it used.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Buy another MB..its got wet somewhere. Just the right drop can zap it even if ya think it didn't get wet.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Things I tried tonight:
> 
> Held memok button for 3 seconds and DRAM LED starts flashing, then CPU LED flashes twice and then DRAM LED flashes faster, then CPU LED flashes twice and then DRAM LED seems to flash faster, then CPU LED flashes twice, DRAM LED flashes a little bit longer, and then just stays on constant.
> Reset CMOS, tried the memok button again and it just did the same thing.
> Swapped RAM from a working pc, same thing.
> Can anyone think of anything else to try? I can't RMA the chip because I bought it used.


I would consider it time to call ASUS. No need for them to know about the leak, just that the board is being weird.


----------



## Krusher33

So you guys think it's the MB and not the chip?


----------



## damric

Have any of you FX owners ever noticed how morbidly slow your L3 cache is? Check it out in AIDA.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So you guys think it's the MB and not the chip?


Well if you can't get replacements to test, then it's time to start RMAing things.

I would consider calling AMD as well. It may be used, but they might take it anyway. Never know if you don't try, right?


----------



## Krusher33

I'm pulling an Athlon II 435 from my wife's pc and trying that.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would consider it time to call ASUS. No need for them to know about the leak, just that the board is being weird.


The "weird"-ness, maybe the from the cause of a short or separated IC-soldered contact, I had a MB do weird things like that( cause i had a tube come loose, while i was draining and dripped on it. Thought i had it all dry..NOPE
Also swapped cpu's-RAM, removed down to breadboard testing and still got no where. ohh and did call and got a run around about various sorts of possibilities.


----------



## Krusher33

Sad day. It's the chip. The Athlon worked. Tried the 8350 again and it didn't.

Good news is that the drives seems to work even though they had the bulk of the water dumped on them. Both the 280X's works too.

It's just the chip. I've never RMA'd a CPU before.









EDIT: Just now submitted a Warranty Request form. Let's see how it goes and hope for the best. I was not pleased with it OC anyways.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Take it from someone who has been here since launch and has had a 8320 at 5.2Ghz and 1.65v on a UD3: You are wrong.


I'm not taking that on your part. But you are also wrong to assume the rest of the UD3 revisions were of the level of your 1.1 or 1. It has been long proven on the rev 3, rev 4.
Quote:


> There is a whole lot more that goes into it than you let on, but one of the biggest problems some new members have is CPU/NB seriously overvolts when left on "Auto" on ASUS board. Particularly the saber. This leads them to believe they are thermally limited when they could chop a whole 0.15v(!) off the CPU/NB and reduce a ton of heat.


Doesn't matter how much CPUNB Voltage I add or shave. The thing is hotter (on the Giga) because of the overshoots and unpredictable Voltage Swings.

Mind you, 0.06+ Volts From minimum to Maximum matters a lot on both Stability and Temps.

You wouldn't know, you never have dreaded the board.
Quote:


> Revisions on Giga boards are also very important. Rev 1.1 was absolutely fantastic, and I have 4 boards from that generation (two 970 and two 990 UD3s). Rev 4 appears to have fixed several of Rev 3's problems, but yet again I'm now sitting on a Rev 3 UD5, bypassing most of the problems people say the Rev 3 series has, which leads me to believe that most people simply don't really know how to overclock. Which is completely unsurprising, we get new people all the time.


Revision 3 UD3 has long been known to have too many issues for Overclocking. And reading from the GIGA thread, it seems the issues UD3 have still exist. There has been numerous people with the revision 4 who seek help from that thread. And the common consensus, picking a better board.

While true that some users were simply not up for the OC'ing challenge, they are also limited by the board.

And yeah, I'm referring to just one rev. And maybe the other one that supposedly improve on it's shortcomings, I'm no way turning this out to favor the board that I currently have. Just pointing the variable that limits Overclocking to the user.

This is not a fan boy rant.









Quote:


> And no Flat isn't necessary. If you know what you're doing, vBoost can actually help.


It could work 2 ways.

Higher Voltage - More stable at a given clock within cooler capabilities.
Higher Voltage - More heat at a given clock compared to other boards with finer Voltage Increments.

The point on the latter is, Lower Giga models cannot or does not have the fine voltage offsets as the other boards.

I would love to make a proper comparison of my UD3 rev 3 and the Kitty's Voltages response if only my UD3 is not dead.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sad day. It's the chip. The Athlon worked. Tried the 8350 again and it didn't.
> 
> Good news is that the drives seems to work even though they had the bulk of the water dumped on them. Both the 280X's works too.
> 
> It's just the chip. I've never RMA'd a CPU before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just now submitted a Warranty Request form. Let's see how it goes and hope for the best. I was not pleased with it OC anyways.


Rats...was hopes it wasn't..now maybe AMD will have a better option for you.


----------



## Krusher33

Do I get extra love points for having only built for myself AMD systems since Socket A days?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sad day. It's the chip. The Athlon worked. Tried the 8350 again and it didn't.
> 
> Good news is that the drives seems to work even though they had the bulk of the water dumped on them. Both the 280X's works too.
> 
> It's just the chip. I've never RMA'd a CPU before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just now submitted a Warranty Request form. Let's see how it goes and hope for the best. I was not pleased with it OC anyways.


You should call yourself lucky ( a bit inappropriate to your current situation but YES, you are )

In most cases, a spill would either kill a Mobo, or a chip, worst and a very possible to kill both.

I'm hoping you can get around the hassle quickly. I've been there a month ago. My board just died.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I am quite lucky. I was just thinking of what I've RMA'd in the past and... I think nothing? There was a motherboard that I called in about where a PCIe slot went bad, but it was way beyond its warranty so no go on that one. And then there was an SSD that I bought used. I tried to RMA it but needed a receipt. When I asked the seller for it, he just offered a refund for it. Seemed suspicious to me but whatever, I got my money back.

And people have had problems with OCZ RAMs and SSD's, Seagate's HDD's, but not me.

So yeah... I think this is my very first RMA in the 15+ years I've built PC's.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Take it from someone who has been here since launch and has had a 8320 at 5.2Ghz and 1.65v on a UD3: You are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not taking that on your part. But you are also wrong to assume the rest of the UD3 revisions were of the level of your 1.1 or 1. It has been long proven on the rev 3, rev 4.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a whole lot more that goes into it than you let on, but one of the biggest problems some new members have is CPU/NB seriously overvolts when left on "Auto" on ASUS board. Particularly the saber. This leads them to believe they are thermally limited when they could chop a whole 0.15v(!) off the CPU/NB and reduce a ton of heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Doesn't matter how much CPUNB Voltage I add or shave. The thing is hotter (on the Giga) because of the overshoots and unpredictable Voltage Swings.*
> 
> Mind you, 0.06+ Volts From minimum to Maximum matters a lot on both Stability and Temps.
> 
> You wouldn't know, you never have dreaded the board.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Revisions on Giga boards are also very important. Rev 1.1 was absolutely fantastic, and I have 4 boards from that generation (two 970 and two 990 UD3s). Rev 4 appears to have fixed several of Rev 3's problems, but yet again I'm now sitting on a Rev 3 UD5, bypassing most of the problems people say the Rev 3 series has, which leads me to believe that most people simply don't really know how to overclock. Which is completely unsurprising, we get new people all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revision 3 UD3 has long been known to have too many issues for Overclocking. And reading from the GIGA thread, it seems the issues UD3 have still exist. There has been numerous people with the revision 4 who seek help from that thread. And the common consensus, picking a better board.
> 
> While true that some users were simply not up for the OC'ing challenge, they are also limited by the board.
> 
> And yeah, I'm referring to just one rev. And maybe the other one that supposedly improve on it's shortcomings, I'm no way turning this out to favor the board that I currently have. Just pointing the variable that limits Overclocking to the user.
> 
> This is not a fan boy rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And no Flat isn't necessary. If you know what you're doing, vBoost can actually help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could work 2 ways.
> 
> Higher Voltage - More stable at a given clock within cooler capabilities.
> Higher Voltage - More heat at a given clock compared to other boards with finer Voltage Increments.
> 
> The point on the latter is, Lower Giga models cannot or does not have the fine voltage offsets as the other boards.
> 
> I would love to make a proper comparison of my UD3 rev 3 and the Kitty's Voltages response if only my UD3 is not dead.
Click to expand...

First off, all that shows is you (or others, whoever) don't know how to control your board. Ask @cssorkinman, any amount of voltage swing can be accounted for. I really do not care what people whine about in the motherboard threads because 9 times out of 10 it's the same as a newbie entering here; people complaining about how it doesn't work how it "should" in their mind instead of learning how to do it the right way. It wasn't too long ago that people didn't know how to save BIOS settings and have them apply on reboot on Rev 3s.

You want to know _real_ pain? Ask the few people that have tried to use 78LMT boards. *shiver*

The thing about vBoost however, especially on Rev 1.1, is that it could save you some idle voltage if you do it right. Back when I was using that board I had LLC set in such a way that at idle I was at (for 4.8Ghz) 1.45v, but under load it would rise to 1.475v. System was completely stable. It also allowed for some very funny CPU-z Valids.









As for fine voltage control... 0.01v is not going to make a huge difference. Ever. If that tiny amount of voltage is what's stopping you thermally, then your cooler can not handle it. Back off the clock.

Which by the way, the ASUS CPU/NB problem was directed at everyone thinking coolers are not as capable as they are. A large number of people coming into this thread enter with ASUS boards, low clocks, and high temps. Actually doing CPU/NB manually would help them, but everyone seems to have forgotten about this and just tells them to get a new cooler.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sad day. It's the chip. The Athlon worked. Tried the 8350 again and it didn't.
> 
> Good news is that the drives seems to work even though they had the bulk of the water dumped on them. Both the 280X's works too.
> 
> It's just the chip. I've never RMA'd a CPU before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just now submitted a Warranty Request form. Let's see how it goes and hope for the best. I was not pleased with it OC anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> You should call yourself lucky ( a bit inappropriate to your current situation but YES, you are )
> 
> In most cases, a spill would either kill a Mobo, or a chip, worst and a very possible to kill both.
> 
> I'm hoping you can get around the hassle quickly. I've been there a month ago. My board just died.
Click to expand...

Should have RMA'd it if you didn't. Giga's RMA process is no where near as nightmarish as all the ASUS RMA stories in the Rant section, and worse case it can be a backup/test board. Best case you can sell it off.

My turn around time was 2 weeks including shipping both ways when I killed my old UD3 with water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I am quite lucky. I was just thinking of what I've RMA'd in the past and... I think nothing? There was a motherboard that I called in about where a PCIe slot went bad, but it was way beyond its warranty so no go on that one. And then there was an SSD that I bought used. I tried to RMA it but needed a receipt. When I asked the seller for it, he just offered a refund for it. Seemed suspicious to me but whatever, I got my money back.
> 
> And people have had problems with OCZ RAMs and SSD's, Seagate's HDD's, but not me.
> 
> So yeah... I think this is my very first RMA in the 15+ years I've built PC's.


It's like waiting in the DMV. It takes forever, but it needs to be done.

Or you can just go buy a new one if you're good on the money front and decide what to do with the RMA'd chip later.


----------



## Krusher33

Thinking about selling my 2 280X's to buy something to swap out my sig rig chip and board actually. Just can't make up my mind.


----------



## tEhLoNeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I am quite lucky. I was just thinking of what I've RMA'd in the past and... I think nothing? There was a motherboard that I called in about where a PCIe slot went bad, but it was way beyond its warranty so no go on that one. And then there was an SSD that I bought used. I tried to RMA it but needed a receipt. When I asked the seller for it, he just offered a refund for it. Seemed suspicious to me but whatever, I got my money back.
> 
> And people have had problems with OCZ RAMs and SSD's, Seagate's HDD's, but not me.
> 
> So yeah... I think this is my very first RMA in the 15+ years I've built PC's.


I think someone here on OCN RMAed their old FX processor( I think 8120?) and got upgraded to a 8350. So hopefully AMD will treat you well too.

Kind of weird that the RAM led lights up and not the CPU one... You try that chip on another mobo? Although from what it sounds like the IMC in the 8120 got damaged.

Oh hey, theres a BIOS update for my CHVFZ... wonder if I should bother updating...


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Bummer, got my board and cpu today and tried to set them up but no go. Cpu led on the saber is always red. Tried different setups ultimately leading to having the board and cpu on the bench with only the cooler and psu connected, still no response. Boy am i dissapointed. I tried the 8320 on the saber, the led still stays red. What's the prognosis docs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead board already? haven't tried the 9370 on the m5a99x and i don't think i will or have to. Reassembled the old rig and it's still working on the same psu.
> 
> LE: should i try the Bios Flashback? i could try and update it to the latest one, have any of you used it? is it safe?


Any ideas?







gonna try the new bios with the flashback utility in a few minutes


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> First off, all that shows is you (or others, whoever) don't know how to control your board. Ask @cssorkinman, any amount of voltage swing can be accounted for. I really do not care what people whine about in the motherboard threads because 9 times out of 10 it's the same as a newbie entering here; people complaining about how it doesn't work how it "should" in their mind instead of learning how to do it the right way. It wasn't too long ago that people didn't know how to save BIOS settings and have them apply on reboot on Rev 3s.
> 
> You want to know _real_ pain? Ask the few people that have tried to use 78LMT boards. *shiver*
> 
> The thing about vBoost however, especially on Rev 1.1, is that it could save you some idle voltage if you do it right. Back when I was using that board I had LLC set in such a way that at idle I was at (for 4.8Ghz) 1.45v, but under load it would rise to 1.475v. System was completely stable. It also allowed for some very funny CPU-z Valids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for fine voltage control... 0.01v is not going to make a huge difference. Ever. If that tiny amount of voltage is what's stopping you thermally, then your cooler can not handle it. Back off the clock.
> 
> Which by the way, the ASUS CPU/NB problem was directed at everyone thinking coolers are not as capable as they are. A large number of people coming into this thread enter with ASUS boards, low clocks, and high temps. Actually doing CPU/NB manually would help them, but everyone seems to have forgotten about this and just tells them to get a new cooler.


Like I said Kyad, I would of loved to show you what I mean, unfortunately my board is dead.

The swings that I am talking about is more than you described. 1.452 at Idle will ramp up to 1.512 at load. And back to 1.452, to 1.488 to 1.476 or 1.464 1.500 randomly. Yes, Randomly with 6 Voltage values. And the best that I can do to limit that swings is settle for a lower LLC setting. Regular which, limits those voltages to just 4 steps.

It's really hard to explain this without any graph to show you, but yes, you are right about the cooler. But the point is, I am perfectly stable at 4.8 on the Kitty with 1.500 and still within temps . I am not on the UD3 because I cannot dial 1.500. It could either be 1.488 minimum and max out at 1.525 which will really impact my temps. or settle to 1.476 minimum and max of 1.512 to be a little bit cooler. But will impact stability.

Mind you, 1.488 on the Kitty is semi stable, 1.500 is.

I hope it is clear enough on my point as all I said is the effect of the Mobo on the Temps. Not mentioning any other parameters as CPU-NB as I am using the same setting that I have on the UD3 ( CPU-NB at 2500 at +0.150 CPU-NB Volts). As this is a mobo to mobo comparison with the same chip, same cooler. Different Voltages but the impact shows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depending on your ambient temps. Board also plays a role. And of course the chip..
> 
> 4.5 - 4.6 could be attained using a D14 or the likes. My SA can do it but starts to get hot when trying voltages above 1.45.
> 
> If your board can deliver a flat regulated voltage under load, it can also be cooler. on a UD3, I maxed out at 1.472 on cold season. On a SaberKitty, I could still do 1.5 at this summer. (reason, voltages swings; very bad on a ud3)
> 
> to cut this short, 4.7 / 1.45+ Volts and up would be very hard for air coolers but not saying unattainable.


I may have hurt your Fanboy Balls but the issue started on how well an air cooler do with these chips. The response goes to proving me wrong about how well I do with Overclocking and how I understand that Mobo.

Sounds like one of them Brand reps


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> First off, all that shows is you (or others, whoever) don't know how to control your board. Ask @cssorkinman, any amount of voltage swing can be accounted for. I really do not care what people whine about in the motherboard threads because 9 times out of 10 it's the same as a newbie entering here; people complaining about how it doesn't work how it "should" in their mind instead of learning how to do it the right way. It wasn't too long ago that people didn't know how to save BIOS settings and have them apply on reboot on Rev 3s.
> 
> You want to know _real_ pain? Ask the few people that have tried to use 78LMT boards. *shiver*
> 
> The thing about vBoost however, especially on Rev 1.1, is that it could save you some idle voltage if you do it right. Back when I was using that board I had LLC set in such a way that at idle I was at (for 4.8Ghz) 1.45v, but under load it would rise to 1.475v. System was completely stable. It also allowed for some very funny CPU-z Valids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for fine voltage control... 0.01v is not going to make a huge difference. Ever. If that tiny amount of voltage is what's stopping you thermally, then your cooler can not handle it. Back off the clock.
> 
> Which by the way, the ASUS CPU/NB problem was directed at everyone thinking coolers are not as capable as they are. A large number of people coming into this thread enter with ASUS boards, low clocks, and high temps. Actually doing CPU/NB manually would help them, but everyone seems to have forgotten about this and just tells them to get a new cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said Kyad, I would of loved to show you what I mean, unfortunately my board is dead.
> 
> The swings that I am talking about is more than you described. 1.452 at Idle will ramp up to 1.512 at load. And back to 1.452, to 1.488 to 1.476 or 1.464 1.500 randomly. Yes, Randomly with 6 Voltage values. And the best that I can do to limit that swings is settle for a lower LLC setting. Regular which, limits those voltages to just 4 steps.
> 
> It's really hard to explain this without any graph to show you, but yes, you are right about the cooler. But the point is, I am perfectly stable at 4.8 on the Kitty with 1.500 and still within . I am not on the UD3 because I cannot dial 1.500. It could either be 1.488 minimum and max out at 1.525 which will really impact my temps. or settle to 1.476 minimum and max of 1.512 to be a little bit cooler. But will impact stability.
> 
> Mind you, 1.488 on the Kitty is semi stable, 1.500 is.
> 
> I hope it is clear enough on my point as all I said is the effect of the Mobo on the Temps. Not mentioning any other parameters as CPU-NB as I am using the same setting that I have on the UD3 ( CPU-NB at 2500 at +0.150 CPU-NB Volts). As this is a mobo to mobo comparison with the same chip, same cooler. Different Voltages but the impact shows.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depending on your ambient temps. Board also plays a role. And of course the chip..
> 
> 4.5 - 4.6 could be attained using a D14 or the likes. My SA can do it but starts to get hot when trying voltages above 1.45.
> 
> If your board can deliver a flat regulated voltage under load, it can also be cooler. on a UD3, I maxed out at 1.472 on cold season. On a SaberKitty, I could still do 1.5 at this summer. (reason, voltages swings; very bad on a ud3)
> 
> to cut this short, 4.7 / 1.45+ Volts and up would be very hard for air coolers but not saying unattainable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

cssorkinman has to deal with .1v vDroop AND has to use software overclocking because his motherboard of choice is a GD80. If he can do it, so can a UD3 Rev 3. Your swings are absolutely tame in comparison to what we've had to deal with from time to time, they're not as bad as you make them out to be in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tEhLoNeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I am quite lucky. I was just thinking of what I've RMA'd in the past and... I think nothing? There was a motherboard that I called in about where a PCIe slot went bad, but it was way beyond its warranty so no go on that one. And then there was an SSD that I bought used. I tried to RMA it but needed a receipt. When I asked the seller for it, he just offered a refund for it. Seemed suspicious to me but whatever, I got my money back.
> 
> And people have had problems with OCZ RAMs and SSD's, Seagate's HDD's, but not me.
> 
> So yeah... I think this is my very first RMA in the 15+ years I've built PC's.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone here on OCN RMAed their old FX processor( I think 8120?) and got upgraded to a 8350. So hopefully AMD will treat you well too.
> 
> Kind of weird that the RAM led lights up and not the CPU one... You try that chip on another mobo? Although from what it sounds like the IMC in the 8120 got damaged.
> 
> Oh hey, theres a BIOS update for my CHVFZ... wonder if I should bother updating...
Click to expand...

Yeah I think that's weird too but then the memory controller is on the chip isn't it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> cssorkinman has to deal with .1v vDroop AND has to use software overclocking because his motherboard of choice is a GD80. If he can do it, so can a UD3 Rev 3. Your swings are absolutely tame in comparison to what we've had to deal with from time to time, they're not as bad as you make them out to be in the grand scheme of things.


Well, I'd prefer Vdroop over Overshoot any time of the day TBH.

Even if its a .2 Volts Vdroop, your chip would idle at a higher voltage which wouldn't hurt temps as you are idling.

Overshoot is completely opposite. And is only good if all you do is idle. (Low Power Consumption Green Stuff)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

VDROOP can also limit the amount you can overclock as it forces you to use higher voltages in the BIOS in my case i cannot manually input any voltages and is capped at 1.55... so once i hit that mark i will be maxed out by the board... but you saber and crosshair guys probably dont have those woes


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> cssorkinman has to deal with .1v vDroop AND has to use software overclocking because his motherboard of choice is a GD80. If he can do it, so can a UD3 Rev 3. Your swings are absolutely tame in comparison to what we've had to deal with from time to time, they're not as bad as you make them out to be in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'd prefer Vdroop over Overshoot any time of the day TBH.
> 
> Even if its a .2 Volts Vdroop, your chip would idle at a higher voltage which wouldn't hurt temps as you are idling.
> 
> Overshoot is completely opposite. And is only good if all you do is idle. (Low Power Consumption Green Stuff)
Click to expand...

You don't set the low point of your swing as the full-load stable, you set your medium to high point. The result is the once bad vBoost is now just a form of C'n'Q.

As opposed to the .2v vDroop where you're now feeding your chip about 1.7v 24/7 just so you can stabilize a 4.8Ghz OC.

Ya no, not going to take the .2v vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> VDROOP can also limit the amount you can overclock as it forces you to use higher voltages in the BIOS in my case i cannot manually input any voltages and is capped at 1.55... so once i hit that mark i will be maxed out by the board... but you saber and crosshair guys probably dont have those woes


Pretty much no one else has those woes, but good to learn more about ASRock's offerings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't set the low point of your swing as the full-load stable, you set your medium to high point. The result is the once bad vBoost is now just a form of C'n'Q.


Believe me, if it only behaves in a predictable way, I am not going to rant like this. lol

Thing is, it's not. If you take the average, you'll need to set it to 1.512 (hot)







if you need *1.500 stable point*. which could go up to 1.525 (hotter







) at least.
Or go low to 1.488 (semi stable)

Still pointing to it being hotter than dialing a full on 1.500 flat. (by the way, it's not really flat. some momentary shift happens which could raise the Vcore to 1.512 split second go back to 1.500 and return a minute after)
Quote:


> As opposed to the .2v vDroop where you're now feeding your chip about 1.7v 24/7 just so you can stabilize a 4.8Ghz OC
> 
> Ya no, not going to take the .2v vdroop.


No issues on a higher Vcore while Idling.. It's not gonna heat up that much (on paper) as it is yes, IDLING.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> VDROOP can also limit the amount you can overclock as it forces you to use higher voltages in the BIOS in my case i cannot manually input any voltages and is capped at 1.55... so once i hit that mark i will be maxed out by the board... but you saber and crosshair guys probably dont have those woes


Well it's sad that Asrock capped you guys.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't set the low point of your swing as the full-load stable, you set your medium to high point. The result is the once bad vBoost is now just a form of C'n'Q.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, if it only behaves in a predictable way, I am not going to rant like this. lol
> 
> Thing is, it's not. If you take the average, you'll need to set it to 1.512 (hot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need *1.500 stable point*. which could go up to 1.525 (hotter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at least.
> Or go low to 1.488 (semi stable)
> 
> Still pointing to it being hotter than dialing a full on 1.500 flat. (by the way, it's not really flat. some momentary shift happens which could raise the Vcore to 1.512 split second go back to 1.500 and return a minute after)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the .2v vDroop where you're now feeding your chip about 1.7v 24/7 just so you can stabilize a 4.8Ghz OC
> 
> Ya no, not going to take the .2v vdroop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No issues on a higher Vcore while Idling.. It's not gonna heat up that much (on paper) as it is yes, IDLING.
Click to expand...

If you can not see the problem with feeding a CPU 1.7v 24/7, then you should never ever buy another CPU, because Vishera is the only one that won't die on you in a week for treating it that way. Yes even at idle.

And again, if you can't handle an extra notch of voltage, you can't handle the clock. Back it off.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you can not see the problem with feeding a CPU 1.7v 24/7, then you should never ever buy another CPU, because Vishera is the only one that won't die on you in a week for treating it that way. Yes even at idle.
> 
> And again, if you can't handle an extra notch of voltage, you can't handle the clock. Back it off.


Well we're drifting way too long long on a question about how much an air cooler could handle on these chips. And I made my point clear right from the beginning, D14=SA for just up to 4.6-4.7 or 1.45-ish Voltage. Wasn't that clear the first time? And I proved enough the effect of a Mobo on the temps.

Anyway, I won't buy a board with a .2 Volt Vdroop. It's just pure idiotic.







Okay? I'm just saying Vdroop is more predictable than what a ud3 r3 does to it's voltages. And yes, I'm sticking to those examples as they are the ones I have experienced. Not gonna talk about SOMETHING I HAVEN'T OWN.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If you can not see the problem with feeding a CPU 1.7v 24/7, then you should never ever buy another CPU, because Vishera is the only one that won't die on you in a week for treating it that way. Yes even at idle.
> 
> And again, if you can't handle an extra notch of voltage, you can't handle the clock. Back it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we're drifting way too long long on a question about how much an air cooler could handle on these chips. And I made my point clear right from the beginning, D14=SA for just up to 4.6-4.7 or 1.45-ish Voltage. Wasn't that clear the first time? And I proved enough the effect of a Mobo on the temps.
> 
> Anyway, I won't buy a board with a .2 Volt Vdroop. It's just pure idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay? I'm just saying Vdroop is more predictable than what a ud3 r3 does to it's voltages. And yes, I'm sticking to those examples as they are the ones I have experienced. Not gonna talk about SOMETHING I HAVEN'T OWN.
Click to expand...

Heh... You have no idea how Rev 1.1 LLc worked, do ya? Didn't think so. It's not too different from Rev 3 actually, the differences in Rev 3 were slightly weaker VRMs and the new (and in my opinion, bad) EFI-like BIOS.

So, just a heads up... When someone has over a year and a half of experiance with these chips and every single motherboard that came out between then and now, try to listen. Because not only did I deal with your problems, I beat them.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh... You have no idea how Rev 1.1 LLc worked, do ya? Didn't think so. It's not too different from Rev 3 actually, the differences in Rev 3 were slightly weaker VRMs and the new (and in my opinion, bad) EFI-like BIOS.
> 
> So, just a heads up... When someone has over a year and a half of experiance with these chips and every single motherboard that came out between then and now, try to listen. Because not only did I deal with your problems, I beat them.


I'm not taking away anything from what you have. But to answer your question?

A lot of people has been successful up to more than 5GHz with 1.1. So it tells a lot that 1.1 is a better better board.

How many have done more than 4.8 on a UD3 rev 3? You can count them by hand. And these people will tell you how bad the board is.

Now, have I mentioned 1.1 on any of my claims? NO.. Coz I don't / never owned them.

I'd like you to pick up a ud3 r3 and see what I'm up to..

It's not a challenge for you. I guess you wouldn't anyway knowing I have only mentioned one of the many faults the board has.


----------



## FoamyV

Updated to the latest bios with flashback, pretty easy and fast i might say and the board only has to be connected to the psu, no cpu needed. Unfortunately it didn't fix the problem, the cpu led still stays lit with either processor 8320/9370. Darn it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Updated to the latest bios with flashback, pretty easy and fast i might say and the board only has to be connected to the psu, no cpu needed. Unfortunately it didn't fix the problem, the cpu led still stays lit with either processor 8320/9370. Darn it.


are you sure you did it? did you rename the bios file.

@ mus1mus, you really dont know who your picking a fight with


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you sure you did it? did you rename the bios file.


Yep the button kept flashing for about 1 minute then stopped, just like it said in the guide.


----------



## Mega Man

sucks sorry


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @ mus1mus, you really dont know who your picking a fight with


LOL were not in a fight..










If speaking thoughts seems a fight for you, you're in a wrong venue.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sad day. It's the chip. The Athlon worked. Tried the 8350 again and it didn't.
> 
> Good news is that the drives seems to work even though they had the bulk of the water dumped on them. Both the 280X's works too.
> 
> It's just the chip. I've never RMA'd a CPU before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just now submitted a Warranty Request form. Let's see how it goes and hope for the best. I was not pleased with it OC anyways.


Wow, just 5 hours later and I got approved for RMA.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wow, just 5 hours later and I got approved for RMA.


Nice









Best of luck to you man


----------



## Krusher33

Trouble is that I brought a USPS priority box with me to work this morning. Their emails said if sent by USPS, it'll cause delays because of their sorting.


----------



## StrongForce

Cool yea, I'd prolly need epic cooling tweaking with back socket and stuff to reach 4.7 but I'll try, and yea ambiant temps for sure, also we have to remind, if the CPU is stable on stress test, then it's fine, because when I play BF4 (my game that currently takes the most firepower) my pc doesnt reach the 100% stress test temps at all, but yea, with summer coming, it's best to have some margin lol.

Yea at first I was looking into the Gygabite 1.1 people were recommending on that board's thread, and also the rev3 if I remember right, but I couldnt get my hands on any of these so I went for the asus instead, still a good board but I think the socket temps gets a bit too much overheated, I'd have to take a look at tweaking the CPU/NB voltage also.. thanks for the info.

@Krusher nice GL with the RMA, how did that happen btw ? I tryed to look for your post history no clues









Also don't know about socket A but my first PC was a Athlon 64 I believe the 3000+ model at 1.8 ghz, that thing was awesome







overclocked it topped intels 3ghz that was AMD prime time ! lol in my opinion.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I think that's crazy that the ASRock Fatality board max CPU voltage is only 1.55... I don't even know what the max is on my extreme 9 I know I've set it past 1.7v (just to see if I could get 5.28 stable) but 1.55 seems low to me on a board that the company KNOWS consumers will use to try and OC with.. Kinda like how the LLC is backwards and the compatible memory list only goes up to 1600 when the FX controller is rated at 1866... I mean it's like what the duce lol









Oh, and for the record, I still use 3 towers with AMD Athlon XP 2200+'s (socket A) for my work servers (data, backups, programs, etc) they're still going strong too!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> @Krusher nice GL with the RMA, how did that happen btw ? I tryed to look for your post history no clues


Thanks, pretty sure it overheated. A tube came off that I missed a tie on. The pc was still running and I had to turn off via PSU. Pretty sure it was supposed to shut itself off when it got to a certain temp?
Quote:


> Also don't know about socket A but my first PC was a Athlon 64 I believe the 3000+ model at 1.8 ghz, that thing was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocked it topped intels 3ghz that was AMD prime time ! lol in my opinion.


Dunno. I still have the chips I think. I'll take a peek and see what I got.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> @Krusher nice GL with the RMA, how did that happen btw ? I tryed to look for your post history no clues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, pretty sure it overheated. A tube came off that I missed a tie on. The pc was still running and I had to turn off via PSU. Pretty sure it was supposed to shut itself off when it got to a certain temp?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't know about socket A but my first PC was a Athlon 64 I believe the 3000+ model at 1.8 ghz, that thing was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocked it topped intels 3ghz that was AMD prime time ! lol in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno. I still have the chips I think. I'll take a peek and see what I got.
Click to expand...

it will shut off at 92c assuming you did not shut that feature off in bios


----------



## Krusher33

Pretty sure I didn't. Considering I used it for BOINC, Folding, mining, things like that. If I did, I'm sure as heck making sure I don't do it again.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> @Krusher nice GL with the RMA, how did that happen btw ? I tryed to look for your post history no clues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, pretty sure it overheated. A tube came off that I missed a tie on. The pc was still running and I had to turn off via PSU. Pretty sure it was supposed to shut itself off when it got to a certain temp?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't know about socket A but my first PC was a Athlon 64 I believe the 3000+ model at 1.8 ghz, that thing was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocked it topped intels 3ghz that was AMD prime time ! lol in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno. I still have the chips I think. I'll take a peek and see what I got.
Click to expand...

Reminds me of my A64 3200+ 939. I loved that chip at 2.4GHz. So what did you tell AMD exactly? The chip just died? Or did you go honesty is best policy and tell them you had a water spill. How'd ya do it?


----------



## Krusher33

Honestly I was expecting questions because the box to state the problem was so dang small that I felt I had to be brief. So I said "CPU stopped working. Replaced with another CPU and it works." Something to that effect. I think I was going to explain that it probably gotten too hot if asked.

You know I had considered RMA'ing way back when I got it. People in this thread got a similar chip as me. It had a high stock voltage and required more juice to stay stable. It needed a lot to get to 5.0 stable and I was uncomfortable so I reverted it down to 4.8 over the winter. When it got warm here, I backed down to 4.6 even though it was being watercooled. Just seemed more stable for me on BOINC projects.

I don't think anything gotten water damage except the drives. Because the pump was way back into the drive bays. I had inspected the board and everything before turning back on and the only place I found water was in the drive caddies. This in a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS case. I know the sig shows it's on a homemade bench but I was going to take pics of it and update the sig after a bit to decide if I like it or not.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Honestly I was expecting questions because the box to state the problem was so dang small that I felt I had to be brief. So I said "CPU stopped working. Replaced with another CPU and it works." Something to that effect. I think I was going to explain that it probably gotten too hot if asked.
> 
> You know I had considered RMA'ing way back when I got it. People in this thread got a similar chip as me. It had a high stock voltage and required more juice to stay stable. It needed a lot to get to 5.0 stable and I was uncomfortable so I reverted it down to 4.8 over the winter. When it got warm here, I backed down to 4.6 even though it was being watercooled. Just seemed more stable for me on BOINC projects.
> 
> I don't think anything gotten water damage except the drives. Because the pump was way back into the drive bays. I had inspected the board and everything before turning back on and the only place I found water was in the drive caddies. This in a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS case. I know the sig shows it's on a homemade bench but I was going to take pics of it and update the sig after a bit to decide if I like it or not.


How much Vcore does the chip require at 5ghz?

Finally got a chance to reach 5.. Can't believe how much headroom water cooling gives.. Even with an rs240, mediocre pump, and cheap silent fans, I can cool my chip with 1.6 volts..


----------



## JeremyFenn

H110 I have cools mine just fine for 1.6875 max (62c during full load on AIDA)


----------



## LinusBE

I can't wait until I get my Sabertooth. My current motherboard has a vdroop of 0.05V with llc on high. This is causing high socket temps even with a SP120 blowing on the back of the motherboard and another one on the vrm on full blast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> H110 I have cools mine just fine for 1.6875 max (62c during full load on AIDA)


Hmm..

Still good temps considering the Vcore.

Mine currently sits at 1.608 with temps at 65 cores.. Ambient temps were high right now though.. Sits at 30s..


----------



## JeremyFenn

usually we have the house about 75F. I have 3 120mm fans front intake, 1 140mm fan rear intake, 80mm on VRMs and small fan on NB with the H110 (4 140mm fans) push/pull exhaust and 140mm fan in the back pushing on the socket/NB/VRM on the back of the board. That could have soemthing to do with it too lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> usually we have the house about 75F. I have 3 120mm fans front intake, 1 140mm fan rear intake, 80mm on VRMs and small fan on NB with the H110 (4 140mm fans) push/pull exhaust and 140mm fan in the back pushing on the socket/NB/VRM on the back of the board. That could have soemthing to do with it too lol


Probably..

I can't still run mine properly as the case needs a lot of mods to complete my system..

Happy with the results so far.. I picked a used loop for an h100 price..


----------



## tEhLoNeR

Man, I think the max stable OC I'll get from this 8320 is 4.8Ghz.... I can't even get 4.9 to be stable at all. Hell the voltage I need to go from 4.7 to 4.8 is insane...

And its 98 F here too... So I guess that doesn't really help my case. Oh well, I guess I'll never get to 5.0


----------



## Kalistoval

So I want to bring down my Northbridge chipset (mobo) temp down on my sig rig. I installed metro and played it for a while on max my r9 temps was perfect and oc was good its stable and what not the only thing holding my rig back is the north bridge shoots up to 60c some times 79 at 1.20v. 1.10v I have fans in front and back of the mobo running max so im wondering if anyone knows if I could lower the voltage of my chipset this is before I start testing, also I am wondering if the heatsink its self it seated right I have a gut feeling its not making proper contact so i might sick a penny in between it, lol it seems practical.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I want to bring down my Northbridge chipset (mobo) temp down on my sig rig. I installed metro and played it for a while on max my r9 temps was perfect and oc was good its stable and what not the only thing holding my rig back is the north bridge shoots up to 60c some times 79 at 1.20v. I have fans in front and back of the mobo running max so im wondering if anyone knows if I could lower the voltage of my chipset this is before I start testing, also I am wondering if the heatsink its self it seated right I have a gut feeling its not making proper contact so i might sick a penny in between it, lol it seems practical.


It looks like ASRock really screwed over that board when it comes to cooling. The heatsinks are big a bulky, and that's great, but they don't have any fins and thus they seriously lack in surface area. I don't know if there's much you can do for the board aside from move the GPU farther away from it if possible.


----------



## Kalistoval

The gpu dosnt even go beyond 40c at max and its water cooled with a G10 and a X40. I just to a look in my bios my Mobo NB is set to 1.10v it wont go any lower. I guess the next step is checking to make sure its making good contact with a penny!.


----------



## mus1mus

I was supposed to say, pick a NB sink and replace the stock nb cooler as the Mobo spacing s quite good.. But seeing you got a HUGE tower, it's not possible I guess..


----------



## Mega Man

OMG i am inlove with my new keyboard.

all the "+"s of mechanical, NONE of the noise ~

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow-ultimate-stealth



if you look close you can see me


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OMG i am inlove with my new keyboard.
> 
> all the "+"s of mechanical, NONE of the noise ~


Which model might that be?

oh wait, link popped up afterwards.......I really dislike Razer, had too many bad experiances with them.

Always heard the keyboards were top notch though, Best of luck with it


----------



## Mega Man

i love razer, yesh i ninja edited,,,,, and i just did it again

wanna talk about easy rma.

you open it and instead of sending them it. you have a pic with the sn in it, and the cord showing you cut it . bam new one shows up !~ epic 100% recommended


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love razer, yesh i ninja edited,,,,, and i just did it again
> 
> wanna talk about easy rma.
> 
> you open it and instead of sending them it. you have a pic with the sn in it, and the cord showing you cut it . bam new one shows up !~ epic 100% recommended


Thats a nice RMA system then, $170 here though.

ah my G19 will last a bit longer, Razer boards are nice looking though


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OMG i am inlove with my new keyboard.
> 
> *all the "+"s of mechanical, NONE of the noise ~*
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow-ultimate-stealth
> 
> 
> 
> if you look close you can see me


Heh, I take it you've never used 



.









Also, your comment is a fallacy. The various switch types are all different and have different purposes, and you can never have "All the +s" so to speak.

Reds and Blacks are inline, and will _always_ outperform any tactile switch in response and reset due to the complete lack of a reset distance. But they come at the price of no feedback besides bottoming out and are very easy to typo on. It is possible to "float" with them, which I can provide an example of if wanted.

Blues, Greens, and Razer's version of the Greens are "clicky", which gives that awesome feel that is great when typing but sucks for "floating" since you can't really hover over the actuation point and you need to pull back to reset the switch.

Browns, Clears, and Razor's Orange are bumpy but not clicky. You get some of the feel of the blues without the noise, and their reset point is much much closer than Blues, but they lose to both other main categories in their respective duties. They're the Jack Of All Trades switch and most people like it most since it doesn't really have big downsides.

And then you get into more complex switches like Scissor, Buckling Spring, Apls, and Topre, which each have their own distinctive feel.

However I did listen to several Stealths with orange switches comparisons... That is not that silent. It is quiet compared to the blues for certain, but compared to my reds... It has a long way to go. But hey, you don't have to give up the tactile feel like I do, so you got that going for ya.









I want to get Blacks in my next keyboard personally. I love my reds, but I beat on my keys pretty hard and could use something a little tougher.


----------



## Mega Man

you are probably right, but all the other ones i have tryed i HATED ! every time i saw one in a box i could open, never got why people liked them so much... all they did was remind me of faded old yellowed white keyboards


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OMG i am inlove with my new keyboard.
> 
> all the "+"s of mechanical, NONE of the noise ~
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow-ultimate-stealth
> 
> 
> 
> if you look close you can see me


That's some badass keyboard mate

I just joined the dark side and ordered a new card : Inno3D GeForce GTX770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra







haven't had Nvidia since like my first graphic card 6600Gt or something I think it was lol.

And this card runs so cool apparently.. probably will help with my temps, even though the heat is not going straight out the case, I'm pretty sure.. nothing like my 90+° HD 5870 who's secondary job was heater (bit like my FX ehe)










And..







always sad when you remove a card that served you for so long and so well, some tears will be dropped needless to say.


----------



## austinmrs

With this new Z97 chipset, and the new asus boards.. The Asus VII Hero looks so awesome.

Dont even know if i should buy a VII Hero and a 4670k or if i should just upgrade my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 to a Sabertooth Fx990 and keep my 8320.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> With this new Z97 chipset, and the new asus boards.. The Asus VII Hero looks so awesome.
> 
> Dont even know if i should buy a VII Hero and a 4670k or if i should just upgrade my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 to a Sabertooth Fx990 and keep my 8320.


In my opinion, if you have the money go to the other side, at the very least you won't be disappointed


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> With this new Z97 chipset, and the new asus boards.. The Asus VII Hero looks so awesome.
> 
> Dont even know if i should buy a VII Hero and a 4670k or if i should just upgrade my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 to a Sabertooth Fx990 and keep my 8320.


I'm in it for the CPU more than the motherboard. This M5A99FX Pro R2 does all I need it to do.


----------



## an65001

Maybe if I had a high end X79/X99 build I would consider a high end motherboard. But my mid-range PC doesn't need anything too fancy.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Maybe if I had a high end X79/X99 build I would consider a high end motherboard. But my mid-range PC doesn't need anything too fancy.


You meant "If you have a 2011, maybe you should consider a high end X79 / X99 motherboard"









And those are all High End stuff.. on the price point.. lol

But like every one says, too early to jump on to the new wagon.

Or am I just too late ?


----------



## FoamyV

So it looks like my Sabertooth is dead. I'll try over the weekend to get another psu but i ain't got my hopes high. Will flash do different bios versions as well. If nothing works i guess i'll rma it on monday. Hooray for wasted time.

LE: got a new case with speaker as well to see if i can get a code out of the mobo, it wouldn't "talk"







cpu led stays bright and it does nothing. Should i waste the time over the weekend or send it packing earlier?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Newegg has the FX-8350 up for $159.99 with this code: EMCPEWD22

72hrs only though









EDIT: takes it down to $150 with free shipping at checkout


----------



## an65001

I had to get a new fan for my hyper 212 evo since the original one died. But what surprises me is that the new one (bitFenix Spectre Pro LED 120MM) cools better than my 212 evo fan, and runs at only 1100 RPM.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I had to get a new fan for my hyper 212 evo since the original one died. But what surprises me is that the new one (bitFenix Spectre Pro LED 120MM) cools better than my 212 evo fan, and runs at only 1100 RPM.


RPM is not the only attribute you would be looking for in a fan.

Same thing with CFM.. Coming from an Air cooler, I only look at the CFM when picking fans.

Since I assembled my loop for a quick run last night, even my dreaded Cougars + Yate Loons were doing fine cooling my RS240 rad. Makes me think twice..

LOL


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> With this new Z97 chipset, and the new asus boards.. The Asus VII Hero looks so awesome.
> 
> Dont even know if i should buy a VII Hero and a 4670k or if i should just upgrade my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 to a Sabertooth Fx990 and keep my 8320.


I would never switch to an 4670k personally. Actually I would only replace the 8320 for an intel extreme but I can't justify the extra cost atm. And now that I've tried out AMD on the desktop (very happy) I will wait and see what they have planned for the near future.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I would never switch to an 4670k personally. Actually I would only replace the 8320 for an intel extreme but I can't justify the extra cost atm. And now that I've tried out AMD on the desktop (very happy) I will wait and see what they have planned for the near future.


Same. FX-8320 to 4670k is a downgrade as far as multitasking goes.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> RPM is not the only attribute you would be looking for in a fan.
> 
> Same thing with CFM.. Coming from an Air cooler, I only look at the CFM when picking fans.
> 
> Since I assembled my loop for a quick run last night, even my dreaded Cougars + Yate Loons were doing fine cooling my RS240 rad. Makes me think twice..
> 
> LOL


Since this fan has proven itself, I'm getting 6 more of them, 5 for the case and the other for a push-pull on my 212 evo. Then again I might get an SP120 for the push-pull.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I had to get a new fan for my hyper 212 evo since the original one died. But what surprises me is that the new one (bitFenix Spectre Pro LED 120MM) cools better than my 212 evo fan, and runs at only 1100 RPM.


The reason it does is due to static pressure. Good static pressure fans for any radiator or heatsink are a better option than high airflow or CFM. The best thing IMO is to get the highest SP at the lowest RPM you can to keep noise down. I won't point you to a brand, I will leave the research to you but there are several good ones.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Since this fan has proven itself, I'm getting 6 more of them, 5 for the case and the other for a push-pull on my 212 evo. Then again I might get an SP120 for the push-pull.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The reason it does is due to static pressure. Good static pressure fans for any radiator or heatsink are a better option than high airflow or CFM. The best thing IMO is to get the highest SP at the lowest RPM you can to keep noise down. I won't point you to a brand, I will leave the research to you but there are several good ones.




I'm using SP120's on my H100i and they are pretty good, even the stock Corsair fans are good but damn noisy at higher rpm's


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Did you go push pull? I am currently using stock fans with a couple of other 120mm fans i had on low and the temps are really good but considering getting 4 SP120's for my H100 for lower noise and cooler temps?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using SP120's on my H100i and they are pretty good, even the stock Corsair fans are good but damn noisy at higher rpm's


I have the SP 120 PWM's and SP 120 Quiet's in push/pull right now on my H100i and they do a great job. I just ordered another sp120 pwm for the Alphacool XT45 360mm rad in the new loop. There are other options out there though so I think that builders should make there own choices.

Noctua has new fans headed to retailers now that look way better than the ugly cream and brown ones they have sold for too long. Grey/drak grey does not fit my build though so I will be sticking with SP's for now.


----------



## an65001

Well I did an IBT AVX test and I get 68c at max load. That's a bit up there..what do you think I should do to lower the temps?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Did you go push pull? I am currently using stock fans with a couple of other 120mm fans i had on low and the temps are really good but considering getting 4 SP120's for my H100 for lower noise and cooler temps?


I have 2 SP120 push and 1 Stock Corsair in pull (Exhaust), I can't have 4 without having to mod my case a bit unfortunately.


----------



## an65001

I have one Pro LED on the 212 evo. Think a push-pull or SP120 would help?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well I did an IBT AVX test and I get 68c at max load. That's a bit up there..what do you think I should do to lower the temps?


Lower you clocks and volts or get a new cooler, that's the only options I can think of.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the SP 120 PWM's and SP 120 Quiet's in push/pull right now on my H100i and they do a great job. I just ordered another sp120 pwm for the Alphacool XT45 360mm rad in the new loop. There are other options out there though so I think that builders should make there own choices.
> 
> Noctua has new fans headed to retailers now that look way better than the ugly cream and brown ones they have sold for too long. Grey/drak grey does not fit my build though so I will be sticking with SP's for now.


It's nice that Noctua are finally adding some different colours to the line-up, took them long enough








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well I did an IBT AVX test and I get 68c at max load. That's a bit up there..what do you think I should do to lower the temps?


I don't think there is much that would stress your CPU out to those kinds of temps besides IBT. If you're just planning on gaming then you will be fine imo

But if you wanted to lower temps the best thing you could do is get a better cooler really.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Lower you clocks and volts or get a new cooler, that's the only options I can think of.


...

I replaced the fan on my 212 evo with a Spectre Pro LED, because the 212 evo fan died. I'm at stock clocks, I wish to remain there, and this CPU dislikes low voltages with a passion.

I think adding another one to push-pull, as well as adding 2 on the top and 1 at the rear would help. Or maybe I should use an SP120 to push pull.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I had to get a new fan for my hyper 212 evo since the original one died. But what surprises me is that the new one (bitFenix Spectre Pro LED 120MM) cools better than my 212 evo fan, and runs at only 1100 RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it does is due to static pressure. Good static pressure fans for any radiator or heatsink are a better option than high airflow or CFM. The best thing IMO is to get the highest SP at the lowest RPM you can to keep noise down. I won't point you to a brand, I will leave the research to you but there are several good ones.
Click to expand...

I have used quite an array of fans in search for high SP fans with good dB balance and found one that have been thoroughly impressed with.

The coolermaster Excalibur @ 3.53 MM H2O is a phenomenal fan for standard FPI rads. They move a tremendous amount of air.

anyway , my 2 cents on high SP fans.


----------



## JeremyFenn

IBT is for total stability. You can feel confident that you could put that machine through anything and it'd take it. I've heard from people on here that if you're just wanting to game stress a machine, AIDA64's stress test for a few hours should be enough to let you know it will handle gaming. Even my 5.16 OC won't handle IBT, but it'll handle AIDA64 for 3+ hours. Only my 4.92OC handles IBT with flying colors @ 62c max.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> ...
> 
> I replaced the fan on my 212 evo with a Spectre Pro LED, because the 212 evo fan died. I'm at stock clocks, I wish to remain there, and this CPU dislikes low voltages with a passion.
> 
> I think adding another one to push-pull, as well as adding 2 on the top and 1 at the rear would help. Or maybe I should use an SP120 to push pull.


With the cash you would spend on fans you might as well just get a H80i or even a H60.

Sometimes it's just better to bite the bullet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have used quite an array of fans in search for high SP fans with good dB balance and found one that have been thoroughly impressed with.
> 
> The coolermaster Excalibur @ 3.53 MM H2O is a phenomenal fan for standard FPI rads. They move a tremendous amount of air.
> 
> anyway , my 2 cents on high SP fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


those are some pretty looking fans Red, Haven't seen them before, will keep an eye out sometime


----------



## an65001

I see. Well I'm planning to get another fan too, So I'll pick up an SP120 Performance this time, and move this to case fan duty, or push pull. Good idea?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> ...
> 
> I replaced the fan on my 212 evo with a Spectre Pro LED, because the 212 evo fan died. I'm at stock clocks, I wish to remain there, and this CPU dislikes low voltages with a passion.
> 
> I think adding another one to push-pull, as well as adding 2 on the top and 1 at the rear would help. Or maybe I should use an SP120 to push pull.
> 
> 
> 
> With the cash you would spend on fans you might as well just get a H80i or even a H60.
> 
> Sometimes it's just better to bite the bullet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have used quite an array of fans in search for high SP fans with good dB balance and found one that have been thoroughly impressed with.
> 
> The coolermaster Excalibur @ 3.53 MM H2O is a phenomenal fan for standard FPI rads. They move a tremendous amount of air.
> 
> anyway , my 2 cents on high SP fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are some pretty looking fans Red, Haven't seen them before, will keep an eye out sometime
Click to expand...

Here are the specs and rest on them:

http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/excalibur/excalibur.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Here are the specs and rest on them:
> http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/excalibur/excalibur.html


Thanks for that red, will keep them in mind.

Not upgrading till 2016 so i've got some time to plan it out a bit


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, I take it you've never used
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, your comment is a fallacy. The various switch types are all different and have different purposes, and you can never have "All the +s" so to speak.
> 
> Reds and Blacks are inline, and will _always_ outperform any tactile switch in response and reset due to the complete lack of a reset distance. But they come at the price of no feedback besides bottoming out and are very easy to typo on. It is possible to "float" with them, which I can provide an example of if wanted.
> 
> Blues, Greens, and Razer's version of the Greens are "clicky", which gives that awesome feel that is great when typing but sucks for "floating" since you can't really hover over the actuation point and you need to pull back to reset the switch.
> 
> Browns, Clears, and Razor's Orange are bumpy but not clicky. You get some of the feel of the blues without the noise, and their reset point is much much closer than Blues, but they lose to both other main categories in their respective duties. They're the Jack Of All Trades switch and most people like it most since it doesn't really have big downsides.
> 
> And then you get into more complex switches like Scissor, Buckling Spring, Apls, and Topre, which each have their own distinctive feel.
> 
> However I did listen to several Stealths with orange switches comparisons... That is not that silent. It is quiet compared to the blues for certain, but compared to my reds... It has a long way to go. But hey, you don't have to give up the tactile feel like I do, so you got that going for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get Blacks in my next keyboard personally. I love my reds, but I beat on my keys pretty hard and could use something a little tougher.


I'm loving my blacks, at first they were a little weird to get used too. As i was used to bottoming out with Blues and browns.

the "float" if we are talking about the same thing is great, i don't get typing fatigue anymore. which is odd as its the heavy rated switch i use.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> With this new Z97 chipset, and the new asus boards.. The Asus VII Hero looks so awesome.
> 
> Dont even know if i should buy a VII Hero and a 4670k or if i should just upgrade my Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 to a Sabertooth Fx990 and keep my 8320.


you asked a very similar question 2 months ago... my response will stand....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I am not going to tell you what to buy.
> 
> I will say that i am more then happy with the 8350 i own. I would not be satisfied with a 4670k. Not saying its a bad processor.
> 
> and don't kid yourself, those chip have their own fair share of issues.
> 
> if you only need 4 cores on a chip with locked down instructions (if you only game this point is moot) while paying a premium for it, by all means go ahead.
> 
> real question is, why are you willing to pay 450-500 for intel while paying more then $100 for an AMD motherboard seems below the belt for you?
> 
> also.. I am using a crosshair, my case has good ventilation and i don't have a fan blowing on the socket in this case. (dremel died havn't replaced it yet, graphics card was more important)
> 
> Unless i'm running prime all day my socket doesn't have an issue.
> 
> you are pushing a 900mhz overclock on vastly sub par board.. what do you expect it to be all frosty?
> 
> these chips are power hungry beasts.. if you don't need the power by all means move on over to intel you seem to be more interested in them anyway.
> 
> If you do need the power, suck up your pride and listen. This thread is a wealth of information, all of which is still fairly relevant. there is no reason not to read it.
> 
> the answers you seek are in the text almost speaking to you.. all you need to do is listen.


but i can add to this now.. ya the rog 7 series is super nice.. but unless you are intending on using LN2 and rog connect, no point in going beyond TUF on this generation.

their auto overclock utility is better, but what does your 8320 not do that you seem to think an i5 can do?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks for that red, will keep them in mind.
> 
> Not upgrading till 2016 so i've got some time to plan it out a bit


At some point in the near future I will be switching to these but because I have so much cash invested in my loop now buying 1 more fan as opposed 3 is my option for now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I had to get a new fan for my hyper 212 evo since the original one died. But what surprises me is that the new one (bitFenix Spectre Pro LED 120MM) cools better than my 212 evo fan, and runs at only 1100 RPM.


who ever bit fenix found to rebanrd their fans are brilliant fans.

the pro series is awesome i can't recommend anything that i've used that is better. my 140mm versions trade blows with my SP rated 140mm cougar.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Since this fan has proven itself, I'm getting 6 more of them, 5 for the case and the other for a push-pull on my 212 evo. Then again I might get an SP120 for the push-pull.


bit fenix pros out perform SP120s (maybe not at 100% full speed, but the are no where near as loud as sp120)


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> bit fenix pros out perform SP120s (maybe not at 100% full speed, but the are no where near as loud as sp120)


I have the Pro LED version which only spins at 1200 RPM max.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I have the Pro LED version which only spins at 1200 RPM max.


oh, well sp120 performs better then those.. the non LED are gold. however those Excalibur look like they would be better, i've not used those yet!

I used them as push on my h100i @ static 80% duty, while my pull non led pros are on a PWM curve.

push pull on your 212 prolly isnt going to help too much.. 2 or 3 degrees maybe.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks for that red, will keep them in mind.
> 
> Not upgrading till 2016 so i've got some time to plan it out a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point in the near future I will be switching to these but because I have so much cash invested in my loop now buying 1 more fan as opposed 3 is my option for now.
Click to expand...

Then I have a secondary rec for ya DD.

Cougar: model COUGAR CF-V12HP Vortex

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002

2.2 mm H2O. good static pressure for rads w/10-12 FPI quiet and have a pleasant pitch to them.

Hope that helps


----------



## Alastair

You want fans? CoolerMaster Jetflo's outperform the Corsair SP's.


----------



## an65001

CM JetFlo? K, I'll order one of those. http://www.snapdeal.com/product/cooler-master-jetflo-120-fanblue/446774166


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> From the bios,
> But have AI suite running for fan control.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> CM JetFlo? K, I'll order one of those. http://www.snapdeal.com/product/cooler-master-jetflo-120-fanblue/446774166


Seems to me you are trying to use preparation H to cure a headache







.
I'd buy a better cooler rather than spending all that money on fans. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems to me you are trying to use preparation H to cure a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'd buy a better cooler rather than spending all that money on fans. Just my 2cents.


I said that earlier actually, not sure if the message got across though.

Fans will only do so much.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems to me you are trying to use preparation H to cure a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'd buy a better cooler rather than spending all that money on fans. Just my 2cents.
> 
> 
> 
> I said that earlier actually, not sure if the message got across though.
> 
> Fans will only do so much.
Click to expand...

Yup, you could buy enough fans to turn that 912 into a hovercraft but it won't help if the heat sink can't move heat away from the chip .


----------



## an65001

Well I'm pretty sure that with the JetFlo, I'll get the airflow I need. A new cooler is quite expensive. even if i filled this case with fans, I'd still spend far less than I would on an h80i.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure that with the JetFlo, I'll get the airflow I need. A new cooler is quite expensive. even if i filled this case with fans, I'd still spend far less than I would on an h80i.


*facepalm* there is no logic in your statement..

if your cooler can't deal with the heat no amount of extra airflow is going to help


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *facepalm* there is no logic in your statement..
> 
> if your cooler can't deal with the heat no amount of extra airflow is going to help


My cooler can deal with the heat, its just the lack of proper fan. With the JetFlo I should get better performance. I will think about a better cooling solution, but for now, this is all I can do. I have a budget constraint.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> My cooler can deal with the heat, its just the lack of proper fan. With the JetFlo I should get better performance. I will think about a better cooling solution, but for now, this is all I can do. I have a budget constraint.










so you spend 25 bux on a 212 and toss out its fan.... spend 20 more on a led bit fenix, and now are going to by a jetflo when you won't really benefit from it.

212 evo's don't gain much by push pull they don't have the physical size to actually benefit from it.

you have a budget... we are telling you not to waste your money and SAVE for a better cooler..


----------



## an65001

I won't be doing extreme overclocking (still need to save up for a better RAM kit, because my current one has issues). All I need is that JetFlo and I should be fine for now. Maybe in the future I could get an AIO, but for now it's impractical in my situation.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you spend 25 bux on a 212 and toss out its fan.... spend 20 more on a led bit fenix, and now are going to by a jetflo when you won't really benefit from it.


The fan died, otherwise i would have never gone through this endeavour.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure that with the JetFlo, I'll get the airflow I need. A new cooler is quite expensive. even if i filled this case with fans, I'd still spend far less than I would on an h80i.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> My cooler can deal with the heat, its just the lack of proper fan. With the JetFlo I should get better performance. I will think about a better cooling solution, but for now, this is all I can do. I have a budget constraint.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181034

$54.99 for a refurb, a couple of SP120's are $42.99 normally.

I understand budget constraints but this is a way better solution, a H80 performs roughly the same as a Antec Kuhler 620 and Noctua NH-D14


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181034
> 
> $54.99 for a refurb, a couple of SP120's are $42.99 normally.
> 
> I understand budget constraints but this is a way better solution, a H80 performs roughly the same as a Antec Kuhler 620 and Noctua NH-D14


I live in India, so I can't buy it. Besides, I need to replace the RAM too, which I will do shortly after this cooler mess is sorted out. I don't get how the EVO fan died in the first place.

And BTW this Sceptre Pro LED 120mm was totally free, so I really didn't have anything to lose there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I live in India, so I can't buy it. Besides, I need to replace the RAM too, which I will do shortly after this cooler mess is sorted out. I don't get how the EVO fan died in the first place.
> 
> And BTW this Sceptre Pro LED 120mm was totally free, so I really didn't have anything to lose there.


Well sorry, you don't have your country listed so that makes it harder.

From what i know India's prices are pretty bad even compared to Aus.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I think that's crazy that the ASRock Fatality board max CPU voltage is only 1.55... I don't even know what the max is on my extreme 9 I know I've set it past 1.7v (just to see if I could get 5.28 stable) but 1.55 seems low to me on a board that the company KNOWS consumers will use to try and OC with.. Kinda like how the LLC is backwards and the compatible memory list only goes up to 1600 when the FX controller is rated at 1866... I mean it's like what the duce lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and for the record, I still use 3 towers with AMD Athlon XP 2200+'s (socket A) for my work servers (data, backups, programs, etc) they're still going strong too!!


Yeah its a non issue for me right now as I'm thermal limited with my cooler but after i get me some water lovin it.might p me off...honestly I think its called the fatality because they killed off a lot of useful features lol....its not horrible by any means but far from being the moniker its name warrants...there wasn't alot of info when i purchased mine just a few random reviews not much in the way of user testimonials but I dont regret it for 135 and an r.2 slot


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well sorry, you don't have your country listed so that makes it harder.
> 
> From what i know India's prices are pretty bad even compared to Aus.


Yeah I know man. But once I can get stuff sorted out, I'll be all good. First get a decent fan for this cooler, then get better RAM, then finally get a decent AIO like the H80i.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Yeah I know man. But once I can get stuff sorted out, I'll be all good. First get a decent fan for this cooler, then get better RAM, then finally get a decent AIO like the H80i.


H80i is pretty nice in your hotter climate ought to work well...honestly though buy it new...I have had two.bad experiences buying refurbished from corsair not saying all of them are bad but i got two within a month...I was extremely happy with its performance the couple days I got out of each one though, I miss water...


----------



## austinmrs

So i should just buy the Sabertooth and keep my 8320









Btw for when new motherboards from amd platform?


----------



## Alastair

Ok guys emergency post. I was browsing chrome. And my system hung. I hit the reset button and my system got halfway through POST and it hung again. So I hit the MEM OK button on my motherboard and she booted. So I was like cool. Went into BIOS loaded up my OC profile. Restart and.... nothing. So I was like ok. Let us start again. MEM OK...... Nothing. Shutdown. Power on. Now MEM OK flashes and CPU LED stays lit. So I was like. Ok this is starting to look bad. So I unplugged. Waited for power LED to go out. Set the CMOS jumper to clear. Waited 10 seconds. Put the jumper back to normal. Power on. Hit the power button. System started. MEM and CPU LED flash momentarily then the system powers off. I take out RAM leave in 1 stick. And I am back to the point where I have MEM OK flashing and CPU LED stays lit. Tried all my RAM nothing. Still MEM ok and CPU LED's. Now I am thinking 2 possibilities. CPU dead or BIOS corrupted. I think the latter. My CPU can't be dead. Vcore was at 1.5V CPU-NB was at 1.475v. I was at 4.8GHz. Package never went above 55C and Socket stayed at 50C. So I am thinking a BIOS flashback is in order here. Any other suggestions?

CPU: 8350 (Duh







)
Mobo: M5A99FX PRO R2.0
RAM 4X4GB Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11
GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone PE's
PSU: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 850W (Basically a re-badged Seasonic Platinum 860)

EDIT: I checked for dead pump. I can hear it running and I can see the water swirling in the res. I see no signs of leaks.


----------



## Alastair

Well. Flashback doesnt even do anything. Held in button for 3 seconds aaaannnnnd nothing. MEM OK still flashes....


----------



## Alastair

Well. BIOS flashback does work. Green light flashes for a couple of seconds. Speeding up and then goes out. So according to the manual it looks like it passed. So I then restart the system. MEM and CPU LED's flash momentarily and then nothing. System runs and nothing happens. No other LED's no POST. Nothing. Press mem ok and and MEM flashes and CPU LED stays lit... CPU gone? But how???


----------



## hurricane28

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6391/120mm-radiator-fan-roundup-part-2-fan-harder/6

I would think twice about buying the CM excalibur fans...

I had the same issue a while back when i was looking for quit and high static pressure fans and could not find a fan that outperforms my Sp120L fans that comes with my H100i.

later i come to the conclusion that there is no such thing as an silent high static pressure fan, so i ordered another set of the SP120L fans to run them in push/pull and now i can have the corsair link in quiet mode and get the same cooling performance as when i have set it on an push config. only much more quiet


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well. BIOS flashback does work. Green light flashes for a couple of seconds. Speeding up and then goes out. So according to the manual it looks like it passed. So I then restart the system. MEM and CPU LED's flash momentarily and then nothing. System runs and nothing happens. No other LED's no POST. Nothing. Press mem ok and and MEM flashes and CPU LED stays lit... CPU gone? But how???


Check PSU/cables just in case.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So i should just buy the Sabertooth and keep my 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw for when new motherboards from amd platform?


no new releases are actually planned or available knowledge to the public. this socket is pretty much EOL.

I doubt the new x86 uarch they are working on will end up on AM3+

the sabertooth will get the job done well.. lets you upgrade (gpu's ) and has alot of sensors and fan headers.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok guys emergency post. I was browsing chrome. And my system hung. I hit the reset button and my system got halfway through POST and it hung again. So I hit the MEM OK button on my motherboard and she booted. So I was like cool. Went into BIOS loaded up my OC profile. Restart and.... nothing. So I was like ok. Let us start again. MEM OK...... Nothing. Shutdown. Power on. Now MEM OK flashes and CPU LED stays lit. So I was like. Ok this is starting to look bad. So I unplugged. Waited for power LED to go out. Set the CMOS jumper to clear. Waited 10 seconds. Put the jumper back to normal. Power on. Hit the power button. System started. MEM and CPU LED flash momentarily then the system powers off. I take out RAM leave in 1 stick. And I am back to the point where I have MEM OK flashing and CPU LED stays lit. Tried all my RAM nothing. Still MEM ok and CPU LED's. Now I am thinking 2 possibilities. CPU dead or BIOS corrupted. I think the latter. My CPU can't be dead. Vcore was at 1.5V CPU-NB was at 1.475v. I was at 4.8GHz. Package never went above 55C and Socket stayed at 50C. So I am thinking a BIOS flashback is in order here. Any other suggestions?
> 
> CPU: 8350 (Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mobo: M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> RAM 4X4GB Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11
> GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone PE's
> PSU: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 850W (Basically a re-badged Seasonic Platinum 860)
> 
> EDIT: I checked for dead pump. I can hear it running and I can see the water swirling in the res. I see no signs of leaks.


does your athlon work? should try to drop that in.

I wouldn't hesitate to say that your cpu is likely damaged in some way. CPU/NB @ 1.475v is kinda insane especially for 2133ram.


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok guys emergency post. I was browsing chrome. And my system hung. I hit the reset button and my system got halfway through POST and it hung again. So I hit the MEM OK button on my motherboard and she booted. So I was like cool. Went into BIOS loaded up my OC profile. Restart and.... nothing. So I was like ok. Let us start again. MEM OK...... Nothing. Shutdown. Power on. Now MEM OK flashes and CPU LED stays lit. So I was like. Ok this is starting to look bad. So I unplugged. Waited for power LED to go out. Set the CMOS jumper to clear. Waited 10 seconds. Put the jumper back to normal. Power on. Hit the power button. System started. MEM and CPU LED flash momentarily then the system powers off. I take out RAM leave in 1 stick. And I am back to the point where I have MEM OK flashing and CPU LED stays lit. Tried all my RAM nothing. Still MEM ok and CPU LED's. Now I am thinking 2 possibilities. CPU dead or BIOS corrupted. I think the latter. My CPU can't be dead. Vcore was at 1.5V CPU-NB was at 1.475v. I was at 4.8GHz. Package never went above 55C and Socket stayed at 50C. So I am thinking a BIOS flashback is in order here. Any other suggestions?
> 
> CPU: 8350 (Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mobo: M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> RAM 4X4GB Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11
> GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone PE's
> PSU: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 850W (Basically a re-badged Seasonic Platinum 860)
> 
> EDIT: I checked for dead pump. I can hear it running and I can see the water swirling in the res. I see no signs of leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> does your athlon work? should try to drop that in.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to say that your cpu is likely damaged in some way. CPU/NB @ 1.475v is kinda insane especially for 2133ram.
Click to expand...




I was running ram at 2400 cl9-10-12-31 1T. A significant OC from 2133 at 11-11-11-27 and NB at 2700. That being said. AMD's tuning guide states that 1.55V is the max safe for NB. Also my Athlon got turned into a keyring and my Phenom was sold. I have had this happen to me before. Almost identical situation. Chrome. Browsing OCN. Froze up. Restarted. Never booted again with a permanently lit CPU LED. The difference between this time and last time is when pressed mem ok flashes but that is all. Otherwise situation is the same. Last time I ordered an 8350 to replace the 8320 which I suspected dead. Only to find it wasn't. It was the board. RMA'ed the board and got a replacement. And this happened. Now I am thinking it is the board again. But I want to know what has caused this? How can a mobo die when basically idling? Or how can a CPU die when idling? Since we don't EXACTLY know which it is... How? None of my voltages according to AMD's tuning guide were over the safe limits. Temps were well under control. On the mobo side, VRM's were cooled and so was mobo socket. But neither of those will get hot when browsing the web. I just do not get it?!?! I just have a feeling there is some sort of fault somewhere in the board. Two dead in near identical situations can't be a coincidence. Now I know my retailer does not give the replacement board a new 12 months of warranty. I get what was left over from the last bored. So now I guess I am going to have to go through ASUS which is a scary prospect from what I have heard.

So here is my plan. My machine is insured. Claim on insurance. CPU and mobo as I can not be sure which is dead. Local shops don't stock AMD only Intel. So I can't go to them for testing. And I don't have another board OR processor to test with. Only the online retailers have AMD and they live miles away from me. So yeah. Driving all that way is a no no. So get a UD5. I don't like Sabrekitty brown and Crosshair red, although I like, will clash with the blue way I have built my rig. Besides ASUS RMA is troublesome, AsRock is dodge quality. MSI has no LLC. And I already had a GD-65 and other MSI's before. The last Giga I owned was an Nforce 3 socket 939 board. So I think I might try the Giga train again and get a UD5/7... That is a nice board from what I have seen, and KyadCK says its pretty good so I trust his judgement. RMA my ASUS board. Wait as long as I need to for it to return. Then sell it. If my CPU is dead, try RMA that too. The worst is they say no. If yes. Then sell the new 8350 and get a 9370....


----------



## CravinR1

FX 8350

- $40 promo
-$25 free gift card (from having to wait for my stuff on black friday and then 5 months and no card so contacted them again and talked them from $10 to $25)

$135


----------



## Alastair

Ok so here is my timeline judging from dates on my emails. I got my first ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 around the beginning of August 2013. The first mobo went down around October, because I ordered the Be Quiet PSU and the 8350 on the 10th of October. So 2 months it lasted. I filed for RMA about a week or two later after I tried the new PSU and CPU in my rig. Got the replacement on the 7 on Nov. So this one has lasted just on 5 months pretty much.... Assuming it is indeed the board. 90% sure


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok guys emergency post. I was browsing chrome. And my system hung. I hit the reset button and my system got halfway through POST and it hung again. So I hit the MEM OK button on my motherboard and she booted. So I was like cool. Went into BIOS loaded up my OC profile. Restart and.... nothing. So I was like ok. Let us start again. MEM OK...... Nothing. Shutdown. Power on. Now MEM OK flashes and CPU LED stays lit. So I was like. Ok this is starting to look bad. So I unplugged. Waited for power LED to go out. Set the CMOS jumper to clear. Waited 10 seconds. Put the jumper back to normal. Power on. Hit the power button. System started. MEM and CPU LED flash momentarily then the system powers off. I take out RAM leave in 1 stick. And I am back to the point where I have MEM OK flashing and CPU LED stays lit. Tried all my RAM nothing. Still MEM ok and CPU LED's. Now I am thinking 2 possibilities. CPU dead or BIOS corrupted. I think the latter. My CPU can't be dead. Vcore was at 1.5V CPU-NB was at 1.475v. I was at 4.8GHz. Package never went above 55C and Socket stayed at 50C. So I am thinking a BIOS flashback is in order here. Any other suggestions?
> 
> CPU: 8350 (Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mobo: M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> RAM 4X4GB Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11
> GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone PE's
> PSU: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 850W (Basically a re-badged Seasonic Platinum 860)
> 
> EDIT: I checked for dead pump. I can hear it running and I can see the water swirling in the res. I see no signs of leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> does your athlon work? should try to drop that in.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to say that your cpu is likely damaged in some way. CPU/NB @ 1.475v is kinda insane especially for 2133ram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running ram at 2400 cl9-10-12-31 1T. A significant OC from 2133 at 11-11-11-27 and NB at 2700. That being said. AMD's tuning guide states that 1.55V is the max safe for NB. Also my Athlon got turned into a keyring and my Phenom was sold. I have had this happen to me before. Almost identical situation. Chrome. Browsing OCN. Froze up. Restarted. Never booted again with a permanently lit CPU LED. The difference between this time and last time is when pressed mem ok flashes but that is all. Otherwise situation is the same. Last time I ordered an 8350 to replace the 8320 which I suspected dead. Only to find it wasn't. It was the board. RMA'ed the board and got a replacement. And this happened. Now I am thinking it is the board again. But I want to know what has caused this? How can a mobo die when basically idling? Or how can a CPU die when idling? Since we don't EXACTLY know which it is... How? None of my voltages according to AMD's tuning guide were over the safe limits. Temps were well under control. On the mobo side, VRM's were cooled and so was mobo socket. But neither of those will get hot when browsing the web. I just do not get it?!?! I just have a feeling there is some sort of fault somewhere in the board. Two dead in near identical situations can't be a coincidence. Now I know my retailer does not give the replacement board a new 12 months of warranty. I get what was left over from the last bored. So now I guess I am going to have to go through ASUS which is a scary prospect from what I have heard.
> 
> So here is my plan. My machine is insured. Claim on insurance. CPU and mobo as I can not be sure which is dead. Local shops don't stock AMD only Intel. So I can't go to them for testing. And I don't have another board OR processor to test with. Only the online retailers have AMD and they live miles away from me. So yeah. Driving all that way is a no no. So get a UD5. I don't like Sabrekitty brown and Crosshair red, although I like, will clash with the blue way I have built my rig. Besides ASUS RMA is troublesome, AsRock is dodge quality. MSI has no LLC. And I already had a GD-65 and other MSI's before. The last Giga I owned was an Nforce 3 socket 939 board. So I think I might try the Giga train again and get a UD5/7... That is a nice board from what I have seen, and KyadCK says its pretty good so I trust his judgement. RMA my ASUS board. Wait as long as I need to for it to return. Then sell it. If my CPU is dead, try RMA that too. The worst is they say no. If yes. Then sell the new 8350 and get a 9370....
Click to expand...

If you end up with a UD5 Rev 3 let me know, I'll give you a copy of my BIOS. It's got a quick 4.8Ghz 24/7 OC on there that uses completely safe settings and effectively turns off all the stupid stuff by default, and should be a good starting platform.

If you use it though, I'd advise against the 6.0 profile... It's kinda my Suicide run profile and it would probably have the potential to burn out your comp pretty quick since it involves 1.75v (+0.4v offset)... I'd overwrite that with something else right away, along with all my testing profiles.

Word of the wise... You're going to have a hell of a time getting back to 2400Mhz on RAM with a UD5. You'd probably be better off aiming for 1866 6-6-6 or something, the Giga boards don't appreciate high RAM speed like ASUS does.

EDIT: Yes, backing up Giga BIOSs makes a copy of all the CMOS profiles too, and will put them back on re-flash. It's pretty neat.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok so here is my timeline judging from dates on my emails. I got my first ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 around the beginning of August 2013. The first mobo went down around October, because I ordered the Be Quiet PSU and the 8350 on the 10th of October. So 2 months it lasted. I filed for RMA about a week or two later after I tried the new PSU and CPU in my rig. Got the replacement on the 7 on Nov. So this one has lasted just on 5 months pretty much.... Assuming it is indeed the board. 90% sure


Hah, i have the same issue with a new Sabertooth, exactly the same, the cpu led stays lit and no error beeps. Thought i had some issues with other parts and wanted to try some things over the weekend, guess i need to send the board back. I'm sorry about your issues, hopefully solving it won't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *facepalm* there is no logic in your statement..
> 
> if your cooler can't deal with the heat no amount of extra airflow is going to help
> 
> 
> 
> My cooler can deal with the heat, its just the lack of proper fan. With the JetFlo I should get better performance. I will think about a better cooling solution, but for now, this is all I can do. I have a budget constraint.
Click to expand...

what we are telling you is dont bother, as said, it wont help the 212 is a good cooler for near stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok guys emergency post. I was browsing chrome. And my system hung. I hit the reset button and my system got halfway through POST and it hung again. So I hit the MEM OK button on my motherboard and she booted. So I was like cool. Went into BIOS loaded up my OC profile. Restart and.... nothing. So I was like ok. Let us start again. MEM OK...... Nothing. Shutdown. Power on. Now MEM OK flashes and CPU LED stays lit. So I was like. Ok this is starting to look bad. So I unplugged. Waited for power LED to go out. Set the CMOS jumper to clear. Waited 10 seconds. Put the jumper back to normal. Power on. Hit the power button. System started. MEM and CPU LED flash momentarily then the system powers off. I take out RAM leave in 1 stick. And I am back to the point where I have MEM OK flashing and CPU LED stays lit. Tried all my RAM nothing. Still MEM ok and CPU LED's. Now I am thinking 2 possibilities. CPU dead or BIOS corrupted. I think the latter. My CPU can't be dead. Vcore was at 1.5V CPU-NB was at 1.475v. I was at 4.8GHz. Package never went above 55C and Socket stayed at 50C. So I am thinking a BIOS flashback is in order here. Any other suggestions?
> 
> CPU: 8350 (Duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mobo: M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> RAM 4X4GB Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11
> GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone PE's
> PSU: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 850W (Basically a re-badged Seasonic Platinum 860)
> 
> EDIT: I checked for dead pump. I can hear it running and I can see the water swirling in the res. I see no signs of leaks.


your cpu/nb is high, but i am sorry to see that :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well. BIOS flashback does work. Green light flashes for a couple of seconds. Speeding up and then goes out. So according to the manual it looks like it passed. So I then restart the system. MEM and CPU LED's flash momentarily and then nothing. System runs and nothing happens. No other LED's no POST. Nothing. Press mem ok and and MEM flashes and CPU LED stays lit... CPU gone? But how???


does not sound like it worked, should last longer then a few sec, did you rename the bios file ???

in other news 30lbs of watercooling EPICliness !!!!!!


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what we are telling you is dont bother, as said, it wont help the 212 is a good cooler for near stock


The thing is that this new replacement fan that i got for free is not as powerful as the original one which died. So I'm getting a JetFlo for it, that should help it for now. Coolers are very overpriced here, and my RAM stick is no good for OC, so I need to replace that too.

Plus XCalinX here got 4.8GHz on his push-pull 212 evo stable.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what we are telling you is dont bother, as said, it wont help the 212 is a good cooler for near stock
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that this new replacement fan that i got for free is not as powerful as the original one which died. So I'm getting a JetFlo for it, that should help it for now. Coolers are very overpriced here, and my RAM stick is no good for OC, so I need to replace that too.
> 
> *Plus XCalinX here got 4.8GHz on his push-pull 212 evo stable.*
Click to expand...


----------



## an65001

Yes, I know, its ridiculous. I couldn't believe it myself, but when he gets here I'll tell him to show pics. I'm not expecting such high clocks with my cooler, but I'd atleast want it to perform decent enough for now.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Yes, I know, its ridiculous. I couldn't believe it myself, but when he gets here I'll tell him to show pics. I'm not expecting such high clocks with my cooler, but I'd atleast want it to perform decent enough for now.


Uh huh. Riiiiight. That wasn't a "I'm laughing with you" laugh, that was a "oh my god we have another person who actually thinks they got that high" laugh.

In the mean time, have him run IBT _AVX_ on _high_ with over _75 GFLOPS_ for at minimum _10 runs_, along with listing ambient, and HWiNFO64 for thermals and voltages in the screenshot with it passing, AND with CPU-z up too.

EDIT: Ya, he even says this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> I thought you said you were getting >80c? Those temp readings look a little weird to me as well, min 16c with 1.4v and only a Hyper 212 EVO?...
> 
> 
> 
> 80c under full load oced to 4.7 ghz, that's what i was trying to say...
Click to expand...

So uh... why do you think he has 4.8Ghz stable on a 212? 80C is completely unacceptable, and that's just at 4.7.


----------



## an65001

Eh, I think he's just hyping it up tbh. I don't think its possible myself.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh huh. Riiiiight. That wasn't a "I'm laughing with you" laugh, that was a "oh my god we have another person who actually thinks they got that high" laugh.
> 
> In the mean time, have him run IBT _AVX_ on _high_ with over _75 GFLOPS_ for at minimum _10 runs_, along with listing ambient, and HWiNFO64 for thermals and voltages in the screenshot with it passing, AND with CPU-z up too.
> 
> EDIT: Ya, he even says this:
> So uh... why do you think he has 4.8Ghz stable on a 212? 80C is completely unacceptable, and that's just at 4.7.


Lol totally with you on that one you'd be lucky to top 4.5Ghz under 70C in any stress test let alone higher than that with a Hyper 212. It's a shame there's a lot of misinformation that an 83XX can clock to 5Ghz means that it can be done with whatever board and cooler it fits in to.


----------



## Mega Man

*ducks, waits for gerty*


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh huh. Riiiiight. That wasn't a "I'm laughing with you" laugh, that was a "oh my god we have another person who actually thinks they got that high" laugh.
> 
> In the mean time, have him run IBT _AVX_ on _high_ with over _75 GFLOPS_ for at minimum _10 runs_, along with listing ambient, and HWiNFO64 for thermals and voltages in the screenshot with it passing, AND with CPU-z up too.
> 
> EDIT: Ya, he even says this:
> So uh... why do you think he has 4.8Ghz stable on a 212? 80C is completely unacceptable, and that's just at 4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol totally with you on that one you'd be lucky to top 4.5Ghz under 70C in any stress test let alone higher than that with a Hyper 212. It's a shame there's a lot of misinformation that an 83XX can clock to 5Ghz means that it can be done with whatever board and cooler it fits in to.
Click to expand...

But .. but...


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*

















dat hyper 212 pfft My double tower phanteks could barley hang with my fx 8320 at 4.8 with 4 fans.
Quote:


> But .. but...


If that was me I woulda sold my screen for a used noctua.


----------



## mus1mus

My silver arrow reaches it's max at 4.7 1.45 volts. That is even with 100 cfm fans and a total of 8 case fans.

Airflow will not be able to help you much on air when oc'ing..I'd also note that oc'ers will always aim for higher clocks specially when performance on these chips starts to be noticeable after 4.7..

Pick an aio at least.. Like everyone says so..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh huh. Riiiiight. That wasn't a "I'm laughing with you" laugh, that was a "oh my god we have another person who actually thinks they got that high" laugh.
> 
> In the mean time, have him run IBT _AVX_ on _high_ with over _75 GFLOPS_ for at minimum _10 runs_, along with listing ambient, and HWiNFO64 for thermals and voltages in the screenshot with it passing, AND with CPU-z up too.
> 
> EDIT: Ya, he even says this:
> So uh... why do you think he has 4.8Ghz stable on a 212? 80C is completely unacceptable, and that's just at 4.7.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Lol totally with you on that one you'd be lucky to top 4.5Ghz under 70C in any stress test let alone higher than that with a Hyper 212. It's a shame there's a lot of misinformation that an 83XX can clock to 5Ghz means that it can be done with whatever board and cooler it fits in to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *ducks, waits for gerty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wait happened to that S guy and ummm OOOO WAIT

BACK TOHURRICANE STABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA









Seriously nobody can run anything stable on a 212 after 4.6 and be within thermals.. just is not possible.. hell my N520 was a little better and helped having a push/pull and still could not keep up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> But .. but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat hyper 212 pfft My double tower phanteks could barley hang with my fx 8320 at 4.8 with 4 fans.
> If that was me I woulda sold my screen for a used noctua.
Click to expand...

IMHO 212 < stock AMD cooler


----------



## Marty99

Okay, about 212 evo cooler. I have it with 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon's 1850 rpm in push pull. Thermal paste - Arctic Cooling MX-2.
FX-8320 runing 4.4 GHz and 1.404 - 1.416 v under load.
Prime95. Temperatures are 54-58 Celsius depending on ambient.
With stock 212 fan CPU cores hit 62-64 C pretty quick and start throttling.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marty99*
> 
> Okay, about 212 evo cooler. I have it with 2 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon's 1850 rpm in push pull. Thermal paste - Arctic Cooling MX-2.
> FX-8320 runing 4.4 GHz and 1.404 - 1.416 v under load.
> Prime95. Temperatures are 54-58 Celsius depending on ambient.
> With stock 212 fan CPU cores hit 62-64 C pretty quick and start throttling.


Which is about the expected results.. yeah the better fans can help but look at how little extra OC room that you have.. the entire discussion is about how it is not that great to spend 40 extra bucks or so on fans for a -5c drop, when you can drop an extra 10 or so and get a -15c drop in temps..

really it is more a discussion on budget,, then you got to look at there is a point that the core spikes will start happening because the thermal induction just is not fast enough to pull the heat away,

in short.. it is not worth the money for a 212 EVO

Now with the cost of the EVO and the fans that you put on,, you could have purchased a better cooler in the first place that would allow you a higher OC and in the end less hassle

The EVO is just crap with these chips.. Not sure why people are still trying to defend them ..... Been in this thread since the get go,, OCT 2012 and have seen countless people fall victim to this EVO hype which is just crap TBH


----------



## Marty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Which is about the expected results.. yeah the better fans can help but look at how little extra OC room that you have.. the entire discussion is about how it is not that great to spend 40 extra bucks or so on fans for a -5c drop, when you can drop an extra 10 or so and get a -15c drop in temps..
> 
> really it is more a discussion on budget,, then you got to look at there is a point that the core spikes will start happening because the thermal induction just is not fast enough to pull the heat away,
> 
> in short.. it is not worth the money for a 212 EVO
> 
> Now with the cost of the EVO and the fans that you put on,, you could have purchased a better cooler in the first place that would allow you a higher OC and in the end less hassle
> 
> The EVO is just crap with these chips.. Not sure why people are still trying to defend them ..... Been in this thread since the get go,, OCT 2012 and have seen countless people fall victim to this EVO hype which is just crap TBH


Yeap, I totally agree







Evo is just simply weak for octo-core Vishera's.


----------



## CravinR1

So what is a h80i good for on a 8350. My htpc gamer has a unopened h80i sitting here and the 8350 on its way.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So what is a h80i good for on a 8350. My htpc gamer has a unopened h80i sitting here and the 8350 on its way.


Somewhere between 4.6 and 4.8 i'd say depending on case airflow, chip, mobo etc


----------



## Red1776

yeah another note for a better heatsink than an 212. 4.8GHz was a challenge for my Silver Arrow with triple fans when stressed.

a long time ago... in a build far far away


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yeah another note for a better heatsink than an 212. 4.8GHz was a challenge for my Silver Arrow with triple fans when stressed.
> 
> a long time ago... in a build far far away


Yes, simply can't keep up to stay within temp limits..

4.8 at 1.5 volts is just Aida stable.. Better fans then?

When my saved money for ty-150s were up, I got the opportunity to go liquid (Used) for 120 bucks (converted)..

Demn, 240mm rads just dropped me more than 20 degrees at 4.8 1.512..maxes out at 50..lol

So if a chance opens up for a used basic kit, people, you know what to do..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The thing is that this new replacement fan that i got for free is not as powerful as the original one which died. So I'm getting a JetFlo for it, that should help it for now. Coolers are very overpriced here, and my RAM stick is no good for OC, so I need to replace that too.
> 
> Plus XCalinX here got 4.8GHz on his push-pull 212 evo stable.


you are bring lied too, not possible that cooler cannot do it.
try reading this thread from the beginning... we have seen ALOT of this cooler. you can go back and see what people are getting

NO one is getting higher then 4.4/4.5


----------



## an65001

I see what you mean here. Well then I'm saving up for a RAM kit and an H80i, so I can get straight to overclocking then. Can't trust an Evo anyway, its only proven itself on Intel chips, and AMD chips are different.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I see what you mean here. Well then I'm saving up for a RAM kit and an H80i, so I can get straight to overclocking then. Can't trust an Evo anyway, its only proven itself on Intel chips, and AMD chips are different.


welcome to the light


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yeah another note for a better heatsink than an 212. 4.8GHz was a challenge for my Silver Arrow with triple fans when stressed.
> 
> a long time ago... in a build far far away


For a poverty PC cooler that's still sexy. Good wiring and some LEDs sure do a lot for making the interior look nice.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yeah another note for a better heatsink than an 212. 4.8GHz was a challenge for my Silver Arrow with triple fans when stressed.
> 
> a long time ago... in a build far far away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a poverty PC cooler that's still sexy. Good wiring and some LEDs sure do a lot for making the interior look nice.
Click to expand...

ROFL! "poverty PC cooler" now that's a new one


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ROFL! "poverty PC cooler" now that's a new one


let alone the 4 GPUs in there


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ROFL! "poverty PC cooler" now that's a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let alone the 4 GPUs in there
Click to expand...

Those were a quartet of 6970's actually and the frame times were pretty good as well



Yeah, I was doing things like tracking frame times a long time ago...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Those were a quartet of 6970's actually and the frame times were pretty good as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was doing things like tracking frame times a long time ago...


I loved my 6970's, great cards......till my Wife needed a GPU then i was left with 1.....then it died, was still able to get a refund and bought a 7970Ghz









I have to ask though, that could not have been running on a single 650w PSU though, must be another hiding somewhere


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Those were a quartet of 6970's actually and the frame times were pretty good as well
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was doing things like tracking frame times a long time ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved my 6970's, great cards......till my Wife needed a GPU then i was left with 1.....then it died, was still able to get a refund and bought a 7970Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask though, that could not have been running on a single 650w PSU though, must be another hiding somewhere
Click to expand...

Give that man a cheroot. It actually had three PSU's like my 4 x 7970 build and current 4 x R290X build.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Give that man a cheroot. It actually had three PSU's like my 4 x 7970 build and current 4 x R290X build.


Ahh, so the 650w plus the two in the drive bays correct?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Give that man a cheroot. It actually had three PSU's like my 4 x 7970 build and current 4 x R290X build.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so the 650w plus the two in the drive bays correct?
Click to expand...

Yup, I have purchased 8 of the FSP X5 500w PSU's

I love those things.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yup, I have purchased 8 of the FSP X5 500w PSU's
> I love those things.


Looks like a great option over dual PSU's for some builds.

Hows the heat and ripple with them?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yup, I have purchased 8 of the FSP X5 500w PSU's
> I love those things.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great option over dual PSU's for some builds.
> 
> Hows the heat and ripple with them?
Click to expand...

 That's the deal with the X5's ripple is 13mv @ 80% and they get tepid at best. They have been rock solid. not cheap ($100 a copy) but 12v dedicated only for the GPU's.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That's the deal with the X5's ripple is 13mv @ 80% and they get tepid at best. They have been rock solid. not cheap ($100 a copy) but 12v dedicated only for the GPU's.


and i can't get them in Aus anyways









Ah well, thanks for the info though Red, always appreciated









hows the Quadfire build coming along anyways? are we getting some 4k results in there as well?

Also looking forward to that write-up you promised


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_ax1500i_psu_review,7.html

and this is why i hate guru3d, they admit it sucks ( their power supply tester ), but if so.... why post it in the review.... better question. why do a "review" at all without proper testing equipment ....

they also think 80+titanium is a new rating.... which... no it was only available in servers, but has been around

( please see pages 1&2 )


----------



## Mega Man

delete


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That's the deal with the X5's ripple is 13mv @ 80% and they get tepid at best. They have been rock solid. not cheap ($100 a copy) but 12v dedicated only for the GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> and i can't get them in Aus anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, thanks for the info though Red, always appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows the Quadfire build coming along anyways? are we getting some 4k results in there as well?
> 
> Also looking forward to that write-up you promised
Click to expand...

My wife's accident and TBI put things on hold as you know, but that has been improving.

The VGA snafu (MSI using bigger caps) has been the big delay. The Rev 2.0 EK blocks are en route via UPS as we speak, so things are picking up quickly now. I am also working with a company on getting 4K.

I get so many PM's and emails about watercooling that I am doing a video covering the basics : brands, dissipation configuration, myths vs essentials, VGA parallel vs serial etc etc. for part III.

This is really a much bigger endeavor than you might think.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My wife's accident and TBI put things on hold as you know, but that has been improving.
> 
> The VGA snafu (MSI using bigger caps) has been the big delay. The Rev 2.0 EK blocks are en route via UPS as we speak, so things are picking up quickly now. I am also working with a company on getting 4K.
> 
> I get so many PM's and emails about watercooling that I am doing a video covering the basics : brands, dissipation configuration, myths vs essentials, VGA parallel vs serial etc etc. for part III.
> This is really a much bigger endeavor than you might think.


the wait.. it burnsss


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My wife's accident and TBI put things on hold as you know, but that has been improving.
> 
> The VGA snafu (MSI using bigger caps) has been the big delay. The Rev 2.0 EK blocks are en route via UPS as we speak, so things are picking up quickly now. I am also working with a company on getting 4K.
> 
> I get so many PM's and emails about watercooling that I am doing a video covering the basics : brands, dissipation configuration, myths vs essentials, VGA parallel vs serial etc etc. for part III.
> This is really a much bigger endeavor than you might think.
> 
> 
> 
> the wait.. it burnsss
Click to expand...

 Tell me about it. I have been doing the 'non pretty' stuff though' and I did end up with more sponsors wanting to get in on it. (really great people)

I also have considerable time in some from scratch custom work like the LED imbedded poly resin pump facades.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My wife's accident and TBI put things on hold as you know, but that has been improving.
> 
> The VGA snafu (MSI using bigger caps) has been the big delay. The Rev 2.0 EK blocks are en route via UPS as we speak, so things are picking up quickly now. I am also working with a company on getting 4K.
> 
> I get so many PM's and emails about watercooling that I am doing a video covering the basics : brands, dissipation configuration, myths vs essentials, VGA parallel vs serial etc etc. for part III.
> This is really a much bigger endeavor than you might think.


Was unaware of your wife's accident, sorry to hear it.

I don't think this is something that you can just throw together in a week and power it up.

I thought you got the Rev1 version cards? that would explain the holdup though.

I'm more interested in the 8350 driving quad 290x's tbh rather than the W/C but more data is always nice


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what we are telling you is dont bother, as said, it wont help the 212 is a good cooler for near stock
> your cpu/nb is high, but i am sorry to see that :/
> does not sound like it worked, should last longer then a few sec, did you rename the bios file ???
> 
> in other news 30lbs of watercooling EPICliness !!!!!!


a build log or more pictures. your PC EPICness must be shared


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My wife's accident and TBI put things on hold as you know, but that has been improving.
> 
> The VGA snafu (MSI using bigger caps) has been the big delay. The Rev 2.0 EK blocks are en route via UPS as we speak, so things are picking up quickly now. I am also working with a company on getting 4K.
> 
> I get so many PM's and emails about watercooling that I am doing a video covering the basics : brands, dissipation configuration, myths vs essentials, VGA parallel vs serial etc etc. for part III.
> This is really a much bigger endeavor than you might think.
> 
> 
> 
> Was unaware of your wife's accident, sorry to hear it.
> 
> I don't think this is something that you can just throw together in a week and power it up.
> 
> I thought you got the Rev1 version cards? that would explain the holdup though.
> 
> I'm more interested in the 8350 driving quad 290x's tbh rather than the W/C but more data is always nice
Click to expand...

I am going to run them 4 x R290X MSI Game Edition on air and OC, and then WC them and OC.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell me about it. I have been doing the 'non pretty' stuff though' and I did end up with more sponsors wanting to get in on it. (really great people)
> I also have considerable time in some from scratch custom work like the LED imbedded poly resin pump facades.


I like that, adds some flare to what really wouldn't have.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_ax1500i_psu_review,7.html
> 
> and this is why i hate guru3d, they admit it sucks ( their power supply tester ), but if so.... why post it in the review.... better question. why do a "review" at all without proper testing equipment ....
> 
> they also think 80+titanium is a new rating.... which... no it was only available in servers, but has been around
> 
> ( please see pages 1&2 )


Here Check out JohnnyGuru does a great job with PSUs http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=378, the Superflower I have was one of their review samples.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Tell me about it. I have been doing the 'non pretty' stuff though' and I did end up with more sponsors wanting to get in on it. (really great people)
> I also have considerable time in some from scratch custom work like the LED imbedded poly resin pump facades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, adds some flare to what really wouldn't have.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. a lot of work, but fun. It looks really cool in the case....I think anyway


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thanks man. a lot of work, but fun. It looks really cool in the case....I think anyway


Well, if my home life does not improve, I will be working on getting a xen or kvm setu oing, or finally figuring out how to get optimal cooling in my rig, who knows if I get things adjusted I may be adding flare.. not sure about being able to do the resin.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_ax1500i_psu_review,7.html
> 
> and this is why i hate guru3d, they admit it sucks ( their power supply tester ), but if so.... why post it in the review.... better question. why do a "review" at all without proper testing equipment ....
> 
> they also think 80+titanium is a new rating.... which... no it was only available in servers, but has been around
> 
> ( please see pages 1&2 )
> 
> 
> 
> Here Check out JohnnyGuru does a great job with PSUs http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=378, the Superflower I have was one of their review samples.
Click to expand...

not the point, lets jsut say i have my reasons for posting it here


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_ax1500i_psu_review,7.html
> 
> and this is why i hate guru3d, they admit it sucks ( their power supply tester ), but if so.... why post it in the review.... better question. why do a "review" at all without proper testing equipment ....
> 
> they also think 80+titanium is a new rating.... which... no it was only available in servers, but has been around
> 
> ( please see pages 1&2 )
> 
> 
> 
> Here Check out JohnnyGuru does a great job with PSUs http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=378, the Superflower I have was one of their review samples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not the point, lets jsut say i have my reasons for posting it here
Click to expand...

OK so you just don't like the way that Guru3D does things, that's cool. Some sites are more reliable than others. That's the internet in a nushell really.


----------



## Alastair

It lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






















































































I am posting to you from a revived GHOST!
Looks like it was indeed a corrupted BIOS. Reflashed another 2 times. And then kept mixing my ram. Looked iffy with the Sammy Vengeance chips. Switched one of the Microns. It didn't boot. Well it might of... But my screen was flashing purple with artefacts and stuff. Flashed again and SUCCESS!!!!!!! So looks like I won't need a UD5 after all. Now the question I need to ask is why did this happen.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

good to hear you sorted it out


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> good to hear you sorted it out


Yeah me too. Was not looking forward to the down time.


----------



## Alastair

Oh and I found this. Definitely says CPU-NB max of 1.55v. What is your guys take on this? From the FX tuning guide.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh and I found this. Definitely says CPU-NB max of 1.55v. What is your guys take on this? From the FX tuning guide.


That is still legitimate as far as I am concerned.. there really is not much of as reason to go higher than that anyway for CPU-NB if you do then there is something wrong.. as that is basically for Memory controller.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh and I found this. Definitely says CPU-NB max of 1.55v. What is your guys take on this? From the FX tuning guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is still legitimate as far as I am concerned.. there really is not much of as reason to go higher than that anyway for CPU-NB if you do then there is something wrong.. as that is basically for Memory controller.
Click to expand...

Well I was running 1.475v and people we're saying I was high. And I was. But yeah. According to AMD not too high. But maybe there is some truth to this. My system is still acting buggy and I am at stock speeds again for now. Memory at 1333. I have 1 random shutdown and 1 freeze in chrome. Now how do I test this is my memory controller?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I was running 1.475v and people we're saying I was high. And I was. But yeah. According to AMD not too high. But maybe there is some truth to this. My system is still acting buggy and I am at stock speeds again for now. Memory at 1333. I have 1 random shutdown and 1 freeze in chrome. Now how do I test this is my memory controller?


test the ream with this chip and another really, however there is something else most likely happening.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I was running 1.475v and people we're saying I was high. And I was. But yeah. According to AMD not too high. But maybe there is some truth to this. My system is still acting buggy and I am at stock speeds again for now. Memory at 1333. I have 1 random shutdown and 1 freeze in chrome. Now how do I test this is my memory controller?
> 
> 
> 
> test the ream with this chip and another really, however there is something else most likely happening.
Click to expand...

Something else?


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting to you from a revived GHOST!
> Looks like it was indeed a corrupted BIOS. Reflashed another 2 times. And then kept mixing my ram. Looked iffy with the Sammy Vengeance chips. Switched one of the Microns. It didn't boot. Well it might of... But my screen was flashing purple with artefacts and stuff. Flashed again and SUCCESS!!!!!!! So looks like I won't need a UD5 after all. Now the question I need to ask is why did this happen.....


What did you actually do? I have the exact same issue with a new sabertooth? You just used the flasback utility to different bios versions? Any help is appreciated, i don't want to wait 2 weeks for the board to come back


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Something else?


yeah.. umm is this on ghost?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Something else?


I would reformat, start fresh. (back up what is required OFC )

Bios corruption can't be good for your OS


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am posting to you from a revived GHOST!
> Looks like it was indeed a corrupted BIOS. Reflashed another 2 times. And then kept mixing my ram. Looked iffy with the Sammy Vengeance chips. Switched one of the Microns. It didn't boot. Well it might of... But my screen was flashing purple with artefacts and stuff. Flashed again and SUCCESS!!!!!!! So looks like I won't need a UD5 after all. Now the question I need to ask is why did this happen.....
> 
> 
> 
> What did you actually do? I have the exact same issue with a new sabertooth? You just used the flasback utility to different bios versions? Any help is appreciated, i don't want to wait 2 weeks for the board to come back
Click to expand...

Don't get your hopes up just yet. There still appears to be a problem with my system. It is now hanging and having shutdowns even at stock on the CPU and the RAM downclocked to 1600MHz. I did several flashes. Tried with all my different RAM kits and finally I got somewhere. But something is still up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Something else?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.. umm is this on ghost?
Click to expand...

Yeah...







THINGY is long dead.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Something else?
> 
> 
> 
> I would reformat, start fresh. (back up what is required OFC )
> 
> Bios corruption can't be good for your OS
Click to expand...

But the problem with that is then if it was OS related it would not have a problem rebooting after the hang. After one of the hangs it doesn't reboot properly. It might not post at all. Or it will hang during post. Sometimes I get the message Overclocking failed! Yet there is no OC happening. Or I might be met with a bright red CPU LED. Hitting MEM OK sometimes fixes it.

Since I have a had the system back up, I have had 3 hangs and one hard shutdown.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Don't get your hopes up just yet. There still appears to be a problem with my system. It is now hanging and having shutdowns even at stock on the CPU and the RAM downclocked to 1600MHz. I did several flashes. Tried with all my different RAM kits and finally I got somewhere. But something is still up.
> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THINGY is long dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem with that is then if it was OS related it would not have a problem rebooting after the hang. After one of the hangs it doesn't reboot properly. It might not post at all. Or it will hang during post. Sometimes I get the message Overclocking failed! Yet there is no OC happening. Or I might be met with a bright red CPU LED. Hitting MEM OK sometimes fixes it.
> 
> Since I have a had the system back up, I have had 3 hangs and one hard shutdown.


HAve you by chance tried a slightly older BIOS? this really does sound like something in the BIOS rather than the board.. Does it work untill you change the settings.. by that I mean have you tried all auto settings?

I am pretty sure that it is not the board.. just doesn't add up if it was.. how is the PSU? do you by chance have a tester?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Don't get your hopes up just yet. There still appears to be a problem with my system. It is now hanging and having shutdowns even at stock on the CPU and the RAM downclocked to 1600MHz. I did several flashes. Tried with all my different RAM kits and finally I got somewhere. But something is still up.
> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THINGY is long dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem with that is then if it was OS related it would not have a problem rebooting after the hang. After one of the hangs it doesn't reboot properly. It might not post at all. Or it will hang during post. Sometimes I get the message Overclocking failed! Yet there is no OC happening. Or I might be met with a bright red CPU LED. Hitting MEM OK sometimes fixes it.
> 
> Since I have a had the system back up, I have had 3 hangs and one hard shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> HAve you by chance tried a slightly older BIOS? this really does sound like something in the BIOS rather than the board.. Does it work untill you change the settings.. by that I mean have you tried all auto settings?
> 
> I am pretty sure that it is not the board.. just doesn't add up if it was.. how is the PSU? do you by chance have a tester?
Click to expand...

PSU is Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850. It is 5 months old. I'll try an older BIOS. Any recommendations on which one?


----------



## StrongForce

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ekwb-ek-fb-asus-r4be-monoblock,26744.html Didn't know such thing existed ! Some of you hardcore overclockers out there might be interested, especially with these nuclear reactors that FX's are eheh

Pretty damn expensive though but you guessed that.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I was running 1.475v and people we're saying I was high. And I was. But yeah. According to AMD not too high. But maybe there is some truth to this. My system is still acting buggy and I am at stock speeds again for now. Memory at 1333. I have 1 random shutdown and 1 freeze in chrome. Now how do I test this is my memory controller?


You were fine. Yeah it's a little on the high side but if I want to run my CPU/NB at 26-2700+ it has to be 1.450. I find it doesn't add that much heat anyway. I think Johan Mentioned that messing with ram timings with AOD can cause your BIOS to corrupt.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I was running 1.475v and people we're saying I was high. And I was. But yeah. According to AMD not too high. But maybe there is some truth to this. My system is still acting buggy and I am at stock speeds again for now. Memory at 1333. I have 1 random shutdown and 1 freeze in chrome. Now how do I test this is my memory controller?
> 
> 
> 
> You were fine. Yeah it's a little on the high side but if I want to run my CPU/NB at 26-2700+ it has to be 1.450. I find it doesn't add that much heat anyway. I think Johan Mentioned that messing with ram timings with AOD can cause your BIOS to corrupt.
Click to expand...

next to HT CPU/NB adds the most heat to the system


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> next to HT CPU/NB adds the most heat to the system


I find that CPU VDDA adds more heat personally. There's only like 4 choices of voltages that add more heat to the cpu anyway so rating them as first and second most heat is like being in a race with 2 other people and first through third are all winners lol.


----------



## Alastair

Guys with M5A99FX Pro what do you think is the best BIOS version? I know some of us spoke earlier about older versions for the Crosshair boards because the memory sub-timings get messed up as well. I am assuming that is also a possibility with the M5A boards? I used the flashback function with the latest 2501 BIOS. Now I am still getting random freezes in Chrome. Sometimes I need to use MEM OK to get the system back up. So I will try an older BIOS. Any recommendations? Also. I have all my RAM slots filled. So I upped CPU-NB to 1.2V and DRAM at 1.55. CPU -NB is at stock speed. RAM is currently at 1600MHz for 2133 sticks. And I am still getting hangs. This is frustrating. : /


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys with M5A99FX Pro what do you think is the best BIOS version? I know some of us spoke earlier about older versions for the Crosshair boards because the memory sub-timings get messed up as well. I am assuming that is also a possibility with the M5A boards? I used the flashback function with the latest 2501 BIOS. Now I am still getting random freezes in Chrome. Sometimes I need to use MEM OK to get the system back up. So I will try an older BIOS. Any recommendations? Also. I have all my RAM slots filled. So I upped CPU-NB to 1.2V and DRAM at 1.55. CPU -NB is at stock speed. RAM is currently at 1600MHz for 2133 sticks. And I am still getting hangs. This is frustrating. : /


I am going to say try M5A99FX PRO R2.0 BIOS 1503 if I am not mistaken it should be relatively close to the sabertooths.. and that one is a good one for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ekwb-ek-fb-asus-r4be-monoblock,26744.html Didn't know such thing existed ! Some of you hardcore overclockers out there might be interested, especially with these nuclear reactors that FX's are eheh
> 
> Pretty damn expensive though but you guessed that.


Full board cooling,, for the times that you do not need to part together SB, NB VRM and CPU block cooling.. That board BTW is an Intel board.. If I remember correctly there is not one for the 990chips set


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys with M5A99FX Pro what do you think is the best BIOS version? I know some of us spoke earlier about older versions for the Crosshair boards because the memory sub-timings get messed up as well. I am assuming that is also a possibility with the M5A boards? I used the flashback function with the latest 2501 BIOS. Now I am still getting random freezes in Chrome. Sometimes I need to use MEM OK to get the system back up. So I will try an older BIOS. Any recommendations? Also. I have all my RAM slots filled. So I upped CPU-NB to 1.2V and DRAM at 1.55. CPU -NB is at stock speed. RAM is currently at 1600MHz for 2133 sticks. And I am still getting hangs. This is frustrating. : /
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to say try M5A99FX PRO R2.0 BIOS 1503 if I am not mistaken it should be relatively close to the sabertooths.. and that one is a good one for me
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ekwb-ek-fb-asus-r4be-monoblock,26744.html Didn't know such thing existed ! Some of you hardcore overclockers out there might be interested, especially with these nuclear reactors that FX's are eheh
> 
> Pretty damn expensive though but you guessed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full board cooling,, for the times that you do not need to part together SB, NB VRM and CPU block cooling.. That board BTW is an Intel board.. If I remember correctly there is not one for the 990chips set
Click to expand...

Ok I will give that a try. I also thought the one where they added FX-9XXX support in 1903 would be a possibility as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok I will give that a try. I also thought the one where they added FX-9XXX support in 1903 would be a possibility as well.


yeah.. the reason why I say 1503 though is because it should be a known one to work well


----------



## LinusBE

While I am waiting to pick up my Sabertooth, I was tweaking my current 4.7 Ghz overclock to be stable under IBT on my current motherboard (see sig). No matter what voltage I throw at it, IBT gives errors. I got it Linx stable using 1.428 V under load, but with IBT it gives errors even using 1.452 V.

Another weird thing is that my cpu is linx stable with 1.52 V in the BIOS and LLC on medium, but not stable using that same voltage with LLC on high. With IBT is doesn't seem to matter.

I guess it's not a problem to use it like this for a couple more days, but it's strange.

edit: by linx stable I mean linx stress test with all available memory for 45 minutes.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> While I am waiting to pick up my Sabertooth, I was tweaking my current 4.7 Ghz overclock to be stable under IBT on my current motherboard (see sig). No matter what voltage I throw at it, IBT gives errors. I got it Linx stable using 1.428 V under load, but with IBT it gives errors even using 1.452 V.
> 
> Another weird thing is that my cpu is linx stable with 1.52 V in the BIOS and LLC on medium, but not stable using that same voltage with LLC on high. With IBT is doesn't seem to matter.
> 
> I guess it's not a problem to use it like this for a couple more days, but it's strange.


Do you have any of the DIGI options set?

First to check would be the on for CPU capacity.. raise that to 130%
Second is VRMs
Third is check your VRM temps..
4th.. you may just want to wait until you have the saberkitteh









EDIT:

I really hope that you have more than just one stick of RAM.. .


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys with M5A99FX Pro what do you think is the best BIOS version? I know some of us spoke earlier about older versions for the Crosshair boards because the memory sub-timings get messed up as well. I am assuming that is also a possibility with the M5A boards? I used the flashback function with the latest 2501 BIOS. Now I am still getting random freezes in Chrome. Sometimes I need to use MEM OK to get the system back up. So I will try an older BIOS. Any recommendations? Also. I have all my RAM slots filled. So I upped CPU-NB to 1.2V and DRAM at 1.55. CPU -NB is at stock speed. RAM is currently at 1600MHz for 2133 sticks. And I am still getting hangs. This is frustrating. : /
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to say try M5A99FX PRO R2.0 BIOS 1503 if I am not mistaken it should be relatively close to the sabertooths.. and that one is a good one for me
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ekwb-ek-fb-asus-r4be-monoblock,26744.html Didn't know such thing existed ! Some of you hardcore overclockers out there might be interested, especially with these nuclear reactors that FX's are eheh
> 
> Pretty damn expensive though but you guessed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full board cooling,, for the times that you do not need to part together SB, NB VRM and CPU block cooling.. That board BTW is an Intel board.. If I remember correctly there is not one for the 990chips set
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will give that a try. I also thought the one where they added FX-9XXX support in 1903 would be a possibility as well.
Click to expand...

Ok 1503 up and running. Been browsing for a bit at stock speeds. Things seem good so far. Decided to go barebones on all settings to check my VID. Looks like it is in the 1.35-1.36v range. Any good? Anyway. Here is hoping all is good.!









EDIT: 1750 posts!


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Do you have any of the DIGI options set?
> 
> First to check would be the on for CPU capacity.. raise that to 130%
> Second is VRMs
> Third is check your VRM temps..
> 4th.. you may just want to wait until you have the saberkitteh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I really hope that you have more than just one stick of RAM.. .


It's already on 130% and I have a Corsair SP120 fan blowing on the vrm and another one on the back of the motherboard. I have 2 4 GB modules on stock speed (1600 Mhz at stock timings).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> It's already on 130% and I have a Corsair SP120 fan blowing on the vrm and another one on the back of the motherboard. I have 2 4 GB modules on stock speed (1600 Mhz at stock timings).


Good.. I really think that there was as setting that was stuck if you want you should be able to flash back and not have issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok 1503 up and running. Been browsing for a bit at stock speeds. Things seem good so far. Decided to go barebones on all settings to check my VID. Looks like it is in the 1.35-1.36v range. Any good? Anyway. Here is hoping all is good.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 1750 posts!


What VRM phase is that 4 or 6?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> It's already on 130% and I have a Corsair SP120 fan blowing on the vrm and another one on the back of the motherboard. I have 2 4 GB modules on stock speed (1600 Mhz at stock timings).
> 
> 
> 
> Good.. I really think that there was as setting that was stuck if you want you should be able to flash back and not have issues.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok 1503 up and running. Been browsing for a bit at stock speeds. Things seem good so far. Decided to go barebones on all settings to check my VID. Looks like it is in the 1.35-1.36v range. Any good? Anyway. Here is hoping all is good.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 1750 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What VRM phase is that 4 or 6?
Click to expand...

M5A99FX Pro is 6+2+2/

6CPU
2DRAM
2Northbridge.

These phases must be hella strong though. ASUS states support for 9590. So yeah


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Good.. I really think that there was as setting that was stuck if you want you should be able to flash back and not have issues.
> What VRM phase is that 4 or 6?


I have a question for ya since you have the Raystorm block.....I did a test fit of mine but when I did it seemed to bow very easily, hardly any pressure at all. Is that normal or does it just not take much pressure to seat it? Did yours bow some?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a question for ya since you have the Raystorm block.....I did a test fit of mine but when I did it seemed to bow very easily, hardly any pressure at all. Is that normal or does it just not take much pressure to seat it? Did yours bow some?


The bow is normal..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The bow is normal..


OK, thanks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The bow is normal..
> 
> 
> 
> OK, thanks
Click to expand...

Yeah mine is bowed as well. I wish EXPC made us some nice AMD fittings. They could do an X shaped one if they made it in alloy like they did with the Intel ones.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> It's already on 130% and I have a Corsair SP120 fan blowing on the vrm and another one on the back of the motherboard. I have 2 4 GB modules on stock speed (1600 Mhz at stock timings).


Would yuou mind taking a f12 shot of the BIOS under the digi settings.. its been a wile but I can pin point if any changes are needed.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah mine is bowed as well. I wish EXPC made us some nice AMD fittings. They could do an X shaped one if they made it in alloy like they did with the Intel ones.


It could look a bit better. I don't mind it though. I am just glad that the last of my fittings/90's get here tomorrow and I can finally get the loop up and running.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It could look a bit better. I don't mind it though. I am just glad that the last of my fittings/90's get here tomorrow and I can finally get the loop up and running.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen


This will have to do until I get the rest of the fittings, 1 more fan and dual 140mm fan grill like the one in the bottom for the fans next to the pump/res. All coming tomorrow.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will have to do until I get the rest of the fittings, 1 more fan and dual 140mm fan grill like the one in the bottom for the fans next to the pump/res. All coming tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Are those Devils going swimming as well?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah mine is bowed as well. I wish EXPC made us some nice AMD fittings. They could do an X shaped one if they made it in alloy like they did with the Intel ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could look a bit better. I don't mind it though. I am just glad that the last of my fittings/90's get here tomorrow and I can finally get the loop up and running.
Click to expand...

It would look AMAZING!


----------



## Alastair

SO FAR NO CRASH! Been browsing for like 2 hours now!!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow. Phase 2 of repair. STABILITY TEST!


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Would yuou mind taking a f12 shot of the BIOS under the digi settings.. its been a wile but I can pin point if any changes are needed.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> SO FAR NO CRASH! Been browsing for like 2 hours now!!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow. Phase 2 of repair. STABILITY TEST!


So what broke that needed fixin'?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are those Devils going swimming as well?


Not yet but eventually I am sure I will break down and go there too.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> SO FAR NO CRASH! Been browsing for like 2 hours now!!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow. Phase 2 of repair. STABILITY TEST!
> 
> 
> 
> So what broke that needed fixin'?
Click to expand...

It looks like my BIOS just had a REALLY bad day. Looks like it got corrupted. Updated to 2501. That didnt seem to work too well. Rolled back to 1503 which I have been advised is arguably the best BIOS to date for my board. So yeah. We will no for sure when the real testing starts. But since things were failing in simple Chrome sessions and isn't any more. Things are looking promising.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are those Devils going swimming as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet but eventually I am sure I will break down and go there too.
Click to expand...

YOU WILL!!! its addictive !







My GPU blocks after several delays should be here soon.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*


Adjust the CPU voltage Frequency to 350ish or 400 if you can..


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It looks like my BIOS just had a REALLY bad day. Looks like it got corrupted. Updated to 2501. That didnt seem to work too well. Rolled back to 1503 which I have been advised is arguably the best BIOS to date for my board. So yeah. We will no for sure when the real testing starts. But since things were failing in simple Chrome sessions and isn't any more. Things are looking promising.
> 
> So was there low level OC's that were temper-mental too. I have a prob going to 5.2 with current kitty bios.(i think). Keep uping volts and what nots and still get dumb ibt results -1#QA.


----------



## mikemykeMB

WTH was that..how you undo this quote in your quote


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> WTH was that..how you undo this quote in your quote


put another [/quote]

and post screenies of your BIOS settings and Digi options.. I can get 5.4 to put but thats limitation of my chip... 5.2 should be obtainable with the proper cooling


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> put another


and post screenies of your BIOS settings and Digi options.. I can get 5.4 to put but thats limitation of my chip... 5.2 should be obtainable with the proper cooling[/quote]ok


----------



## mikemykeMB




----------



## StrongForce

Lol my bad yea didn't realise, and it seems when I checked there was much less choices for AMD boards.. they should do those models for AMD too.. I mean that's where we need it the most lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Lol my bad yea didn't realise, and it seems when I checked there was much less choices for AMD boards.. they should do those models for AMD too.. I mean that's where we need it the most lol.


Wont happen. Amd doesnt have the market share


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> next to HT CPU/NB adds the most heat to the system
> 
> 
> 
> I find that CPU VDDA adds more heat personally. There's only like 4 choices of voltages that add more heat to the cpu anyway so rating them as first and second most heat is like being in a race with 2 other people and first through third are all winners lol.
Click to expand...

yea no... i actually have oced with ht and i know for a fact ht and cpu/nb in that order, vdda adds minimal heat expect in giga boards where it seems to help heat ( lower heat ) may be different on your board but my statement is true for both asus and giga boards, and if you tell me i am wrong, thats fine, can i see screens where you actually upped your ht volts? i know of a handful ( and i do mean 3-5 ) of us that do oc ht enough to actually see the heat ( i run +0.25v iirc )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Lol my bad yea didn't realise, and it seems when I checked there was much less choices for AMD boards.. they should do those models for AMD too.. I mean that's where we need it the most lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wont happen. Amd doesnt have the market share
Click to expand...


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Wont happen. Amd doesnt have the market share


Yea... that's sad. It's such a huge market I don't get why AMD doesn't put more effort in this, well apparently they will the next few years, hopefully they don't fail, I just hope they steal that intel market share


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea no... i actually have oced with ht and i know for a fact ht and cpu/nb in that order, vdda adds minimal heat expect in giga boards where it seems to help heat ( lower heat ) may be different on your board but my statement is true for both asus and giga boards, and if you tell me i am wrong, thats fine, can i see screens where you actually upped your ht volts? i know of a handful ( and i do mean 3-5 ) of us that do oc ht enough to actually see the heat ( i run +0.25v iirc )


I would never outright say you are wrong about anything.







I would say I'm always in a process of learning when it comes to overclocking. The reason that I say VDDA adds a lot of heat is simply that on my board it is because it only has 2 settings 2.56v, 2.7Xv, (not sure what the last number is) and an auto setting. So when you turn it up to the higher setting you can see how it might make a big difference in temperature, whereas you can see how the others would add it on slowly as you increase by a smaller amount of voltage at a time. I do agree with you that CPU/NB voltage does add the most amount of heat more quickly than the others when not in comparison with the way that the VDDA setting is on the ASRock boards. I do have my own question to pose at the same time: would you say there is any any effectiveness in increasing the CPU/NB past stock? Besides for keeping up with ram that is. From what I do know about these processors is that it can help with that and I know it has an effect on AIDA64 memory benchmark but what I mean to ask, is there a tangible benefit? Because I know earlier AMD chips did see a slight benefit from raising the CPU/NB but I don't really experience that with Vishera chips. If there is no real world use for it I might as well just lower mine as well as the HT Link because I know for a fact the CPU is no where near the bottleneck in my PC hah.







So it would make sense to lower both and lower their voltages to save on heat output.

Also if you would like to see screenshots just let me know of an applications where I discern one from the other while being in Windows, because I have no idea how or if its possible to take screenshots of my BIOS.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I would never outright say you are wrong about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say I'm always in a process of learning when it comes to overclocking. The reason that I say VDDA adds a lot of heat is simply that on my board it is because it only has 2 settings 2.56v, 2.7Xv, (not sure what the last number is) and an auto setting. So when you turn it up to the higher setting you can see how it might make a big difference in temperature, whereas you can see how the others would add it on slowly as you increase by a smaller amount of voltage at a time. I do agree with you that CPU/NB voltage does add the most amount of heat more quickly than the others when not in comparison with the way that the VDDA setting is on the ASRock boards. I do have my own question to pose at the same time: would you say there is any any effectiveness in increasing the CPU/NB past stock? Besides for keeping up with ram that is. From what I do know about these processors is that it can help with that and I know it has an effect on AIDA64 memory benchmark but what I mean to ask, is there a tangible benefit? Because I know earlier AMD chips did see a slight benefit from raising the CPU/NB but I don't really experience that with Vishera chips. If there is no real world use for it I might as well just lower mine as well as the HT Link because I know for a fact the CPU is no where near the bottleneck in my PC hah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it would make sense to lower both to and lower their voltages to save on heat output.
> 
> Also if you would like to see screenshots just let me know of an applications where I discern one from the other while being in Windows, because I have no idea how or if its possible to take screenshots of my BIOS.


Can you F12 in the bios?..not familiar with ur MB.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea no... i actually have oced with ht and i know for a fact ht and cpu/nb in that order, vdda adds minimal heat expect in giga boards where it seems to help heat ( lower heat ) may be different on your board but my statement is true for both asus and giga boards, and if you tell me i am wrong, thats fine, can i see screens where you actually upped your ht volts? i know of a handful ( and i do mean 3-5 ) of us that do oc ht enough to actually see the heat ( i run +0.25v iirc )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never outright say you are wrong about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say I'm always in a process of learning when it comes to overclocking. The reason that I say VDDA adds a lot of heat is simply that on my board it is because it only has 2 settings 2.56v, 2.7Xv, (not sure what the last number is) and an auto setting. So when you turn it up to the higher setting you can see how it might make a big difference in temperature, whereas you can see how the others would add it on slowly as you increase by a smaller amount of voltage at a time. I do agree with you that CPU/NB voltage does add the most amount of heat more quickly than the others when not in comparison with the way that the VDDA setting is on the ASRock boards. I do have my own question to pose at the same time: would you say there is any any effectiveness in increasing the CPU/NB past stock? Besides for keeping up with ram that is. From what I do know about these processors is that it can help with that and I know it has an effect on AIDA64 memory benchmark but what I mean to ask, is there a tangible benefit? Because I know earlier AMD chips did see a slight benefit from raising the CPU/NB but I don't really experience that with Vishera chips. If there is no real world use for it I might as well just lower mine as well as the HT Link because I know for a fact the CPU is no where near the bottleneck in my PC hah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it would make sense to lower both to and lower their voltages to save on heat output.
> 
> Also if you would like to see screenshots just let me know of an applications where I discern one from the other while being in Windows, because I have no idea how or if its possible to take screenshots of my BIOS.
Click to expand...

i played for hours running different volts, did it make a huge diff, no


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Can you F12 in the bios?..not familiar with ur MB.


What do you know, that was it.

Here's an album of what my BIOS looks like right now. I'm currently seeing just how high I can get the FSB and was actually finding it difficult to get past this point. It will boot past the POST but restarts in windows at any point beyond 270 FSB.


http://imgur.com/3nq4x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i played for hours running different volts, did it make a huge diff, no


I only have 2 different settings for it so it's kind of hard to determine how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Can you F12 in the bios?..not familiar with ur MB.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you know, that was it.
> 
> Here's an album of what my BIOS looks like right now. I'm currently seeing just how high I can get the FSB and was actually finding it difficult to get past this point. It will boot past the POST but restarts in windows at any point beyond 270 FSB.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3nq4x
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i played for hours running different volts, did it make a huge diff, no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have 2 different settings for it so it's kind of hard to determine how much of a difference it makes.
Click to expand...

i ment cpu/nb and voltages as you asked


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i ment cpu/nb and voltages as you asked


Oh didn't realize you were answering my question lol, yeah I didn't think so I didn't find anything noticeable about it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Man my PC just went psycho on me.

Started off with a random reboot then i couldn't get back into windows, took my settings back to stock......would post and then hang.
Did a system restore (took about 90 mins) then still nothing. Flashed my Mobo BIOS.....nothing.

Only thing that got it to work? Set my boot drive as the 1.5TB storage drive i have (which is disabled in Windows)








Actual windows drive is a 128GB SSD









So now i'm back at stock settings.......on the bright side it means i get to play around with my chip a bit more right?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Man my PC just went psycho on me.
> 
> Started off with a random reboot then i couldn't get back into windows, took my settings back to stock......would post and then hang.
> Did a system restore (took about 90 mins) then still nothing. Flashed my Mobo BIOS.....nothing.
> 
> Only thing that got it to work? Set my boot drive as the 1.5TB storage drive i have (which is disabled in Windows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual windows drive is a 128GB SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now i'm back at stock settings.......on the bright side it means i get to play around with my chip a bit more right?


Are you on Widows 7 or 8?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Are you on Widows 7 or 8?


Win 7


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Man my PC just went psycho on me.
> 
> Started off with a random reboot then i couldn't get back into windows, took my settings back to stock......would post and then hang.
> Did a system restore (took about 90 mins) then still nothing. Flashed my Mobo BIOS.....nothing.
> 
> Only thing that got it to work? Set my boot drive as the 1.5TB storage drive i have (which is disabled in Windows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual windows drive is a 128GB SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now i'm back at stock settings.......on the bright side it means i get to play around with my chip a bit more right?


Have you ever updated the firmware ? According to their site there is 1 recommended update to prevent data loss. http://ocz.com/consumer/download/firmware


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you ever updated the firmware ? According to their site there is 1 recommended update to prevent data loss. http://ocz.com/consumer/download/firmware


Actually no i haven't, thanks for that









Really thought that something had gone very badly wrong there for a while


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Turns out the Firmware is all up to date, weirdness


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Turns out the Firmware is all up to date, weirdness


Have you been benching on that OS ? It may just be a messed windows.


----------



## Tsine

These temps seems legit with a Prolimatech Armageddon push pull ?

Or the temps reading are false ?


----------



## Krusher33

After several days of life obstacles, I finally took my chip to a FedEx place with some swedish fish theory. Wish me luck!


----------



## Johan45

Those temps actually look really good for 1.5v and an air cooler. Both software measured the same so I can't see how it would be off by too much.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Turns out the Firmware is all up to date, weirdness


Had the same problem after a Windows reinstall. It turned out my bcd file was on my hdd and not on my ssd. Windows itself was on the ssd but I had to set my hdd as the boot drive. I fixed it using easybcd. It can also be fixed using a Windows recovery drive using bootrec.exe


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> 
> These temps seems legit with a Prolimatech Armageddon push pull ?
> 
> Or the temps reading are false ?


Those temps are pretty low ! (lowest ?) are you using extra cooling for the socket, not sure what you mean with push pull.


----------



## Alastair

So I just reapplied my OC!







Seems things are back to normal!









But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.

READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
Write to Read= tWTR= 8
Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
Read to Write Delay= ?
Write to Write Delay= ?
Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)

Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.









Anybody have any idea why this might be?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> 
> These temps seems legit with a Prolimatech Armageddon push pull ?
> 
> Or the temps reading are false ?


2 things, ambient temps + a good chip sample.

Although FX CPUs were notorious liars at low temps, 11 degree c is a hint.

Also, does that 6000rpm fan cools your heat sink? Must be whining huh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Those temps are pretty low ! (lowest ?) are you using extra cooling for the socket, not sure what you mean with push pull.


He sandwiched his single tower with 2 fans.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just reapplied my OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems things are back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
> I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
> So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.
> 
> READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
> RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
> Write to Read= tWTR= 8
> Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
> DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
> Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
> Read to Write Delay= ?
> Write to Write Delay= ?
> Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)
> 
> Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why this might be?


Are you overclocking with the FSB? I had a gigabyte board that would set auto timings lower and lower as I raised the FSB higher and higher lol made it difficult to OC because I would be trying to get a little OC on the processor and the DDR3 1333 timings would go from 6-6-6-20-1T down to 5-5-5-15-1T all by themselves because it was set to auto lol!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just reapplied my OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems things are back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
> I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
> So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.
> 
> READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
> RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
> Write to Read= tWTR= 8
> Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
> DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
> Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
> Read to Write Delay= ?
> Write to Write Delay= ?
> Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)
> 
> Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why this might be?


Have you checked on your ram if it supports 160 ns refresh cycle time minimum?

If it can't it simply wont


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just reapplied my OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems things are back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
> I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
> So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.
> 
> READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
> RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
> Write to Read= tWTR= 8
> Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
> DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
> Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
> Read to Write Delay= ?
> Write to Write Delay= ?
> Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)
> 
> Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you overclocking with the FSB? I had a gigabyte board that would set auto timings lower and lower as I raised the FSB higher and higher lol made it difficult to OC because I would be trying to get a little OC on the processor and the DDR3 1333 timings would go from 6-6-6-20-1T down to 5-5-5-15-1T all by themselves because it was set to auto lol!
Click to expand...

Yeah 300*16 for 4.8GHz. I am not OC'ing my ram as of yet. It is at it's stock 11-11-11-27 1T settings. However I wanted to see if setting the *sub-timing* values according to what are stated in the XMP could help stabilise a RAM OC compared to AUTO settings. The funny thing is. It seems no. I mean AUTO sets sub-timings tighter than what the XMP states. Yet manually set to the XMP values doesn't boot and AUTO boots. Should it not be the otherway around? It is not an issue for me. It actually creates less work for me. I was just curious as to why this would be!


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Those temps are pretty low ! (lowest ?) are you using extra cooling for the socket, not sure what you mean with push pull.


I mean i have to fan attached on my prolimatech Armageddon on pulling air and the other pushing air


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2 things, ambient temps + a good chip sample.
> 
> Although FX CPUs were notorious liars at low temps, 11 degree c is a hint.
> 
> Also, does that 6000rpm fan cools your heat sink? Must be whining huh?
> He sandwiched his single tower with 2 fans.


I have i 80mm fan cooling the VRM


----------



## Moonless

Does anyone here have any experience overvolting their ram? I'm finding that as of right now to reach a higher FSB I have to increase my RAM voltage beyond 1.65 though my ram states it works fine at 1.65 I'm wondering how much further is considered a safe voltage? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sadmoto

Hey all!

I have some concerns about my cpu and ram with the OC's
for now I've been running 4.0 on the stock 1.275v because of the summer heat and I don't like having to worry about temps when I game.

I've only OC'd using the multi
APM disabled, and Turbo disabled

my FSB is set at 200
my NB is set to 2200
and HT is 2400*
All default settings*
Ive been using my new 8320 since Christmas on a gigabyte 970A-GA-UD3P with 8gb 1600 (9-9-9-24) ram and I love it but I think some things are off with my rig.

1. I've noticed is that my computer will stop itself before booting up. I mean, I'll press the button, fans start up like they should. everything stops from 1-10 seconds and then the computer boots up like regular. I've read this is something with gigabyte boards and that it doesn't hurt anything, but I still worry and wonder if there a way to stop this?

2. my clocks are sorta "off"
above I listed what everything was set to, but when I'm booted up,
my fsb is 200.92 according to cpu-z
NB is 2210
HT is 2411
my ram clock is 1608 instead of 1600
my CPU clock is also 4020 instead of 4000.0

I know when you use the fsb it changes other values but I haven't touched the fsb at all, I've only used the multi to OC on this computer, so that's why I'm asking about the clock offset.

3. it seems like my ram hates me because I'll set it to the 9-9-9-24 @ 1600, 1.5v, it'll work great, for like a day.








one day it would take literally 12 seconds to boot up with everything loaded, next day over a 1min, its not like its that much time, but it being 6 times longer out of no where is weird to say the least.
the next day it'll hang, take forever to boot and I don't get why, when I go back into bio nothing is changed.

I've done memtest with 0 errors, I've also tested the sticks 1 by 1 and both can go at least up to 1866 (11-11-11-27)
but they just seem temper-mental


----------



## Thready

Motherboard: Asus M5A97 LE R2.0

BIOS: American Megatrends Inc., 0906, 9/17/2012

Specs: (had to bring overclock back down to stock sadface) Multiplier: 20, Bus Speed: 4 GHz, Northbridge clock: 2200 MHz, Hypertransport speed: 2200 MHz

Memory speed: 1600 MHz, Timings: 10-12-11-30

Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 non-Evo because Evo is a money grab and is no different.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Motherboard: Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
> 
> BIOS: American Megatrends Inc., 0906, 9/17/2012
> 
> Specs: (had to bring overclock back down to stock sadface) Multiplier: 20, Bus Speed: 4 GHz, Northbridge clock: 2200 MHz, Hypertransport speed: 2200 MHz
> 
> Memory speed: 1600 MHz, Timings: 10-12-11-30
> 
> Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 non-Evo because Evo is a money grab and is no different.


oh no.... not again... *shudder*

ok.. i'm out .. you guys field this one..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just reapplied my OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems things are back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
> I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
> So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.
> 
> READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
> RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
> Write to Read= tWTR= 8
> Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
> DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
> Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
> Read to Write Delay= ?
> Write to Write Delay= ?
> Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)
> 
> Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why this might be?


That can happen if one of the sub timings are askew.. i seem to be more of an image person these days to see what is fully going on, Also is your RAM rated for 1t or 2t as that can make a difference, I think that there is one more setting that will cause the same issue, It really boils down to the clock just isn't working do to an out of wack setting, its a bit odd if you set it to non auto that you are having this issue however that tells me that there is 1 setting that is off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience overvolting their ram? I'm finding that as of right now to reach a higher FSB I have to increase my RAM voltage beyond 1.65 though my ram states it works fine at 1.65 I'm wondering how much further is considered a safe voltage? Any help would be appreciated.


I have pushed my ram up to 1.85v trying to get a higher OC, What I have noticed with it is that it is more temp based than voltage based.. I get unstable when my ram hits 50c ( I have a fan blowing air on it) If I remember correctly I asked a similar question months ago and according the JDEC standard it is good up to 1.9v however I don't have a link or proof so take that with a grain of salt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I have some concerns about my cpu and ram with the OC's
> for now I've been running 4.0 on the stock 1.275v because of the summer heat and I don't like having to worry about temps when I game.
> 
> I've only OC'd using the multi
> APM disabled, and Turbo disabled
> 
> my FSB is set at 200
> my NB is set to 2200
> and HT is 2400*
> All default settings*
> Ive been using my new 8320 since Christmas on a gigabyte 970A-GA-UD3P with 8gb 1600 (9-9-9-24) ram and I love it but I think some things are off with my rig.
> 
> 1. I've noticed is that my computer will stop itself before booting up. I mean, I'll press the button, fans start up like they should. everything stops from 1-10 seconds and then the computer boots up like regular. I've read this is something with gigabyte boards and that it doesn't hurt anything, but I still worry and wonder if there a way to stop this?
> 
> 2. my clocks are sorta "off"
> above I listed what everything was set to, but when I'm booted up,
> my fsb is 200.92 according to cpu-z
> NB is 2210
> HT is 2411
> my ram clock is 1608 instead of 1600
> my CPU clock is also 4020 instead of 4000.0
> 
> I know when you use the fsb it changes other values but I haven't touched the fsb at all, I've only used the multi to OC on this computer, so that's why I'm asking about the clock offset.
> 
> 3. it seems like my ram hates me because I'll set it to the 9-9-9-24 @ 1600, 1.5v, it'll work great, for like a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one day it would take literally 12 seconds to boot up with everything loaded, next day over a 1min, its not like its that much time, but it being 6 times longer out of no where is weird to say the least.
> the next day it'll hang, take forever to boot and I don't get why, when I go back into bio nothing is changed.
> 
> I've done memtest with 0 errors, I've also tested the sticks 1 by 1 and both can go at least up to 1866 (11-11-11-27)
> but they just seem temper-mental


1 not sure cause I am not familiar with Giga boards

2 The "off" setting that you are referring to is because the way the board keeps the clock on the FSB it adds a little more as it wont hurt anything. What you are seeing is completely normal and built in with the board

3 With the Ram check to see if it is running in dual channel or single channel when the boot time is going, Also check to see if all ram is being reconized at that time, It may just be unstable OC and only occurs during a cold boot.. there are a few factors but that is the first place to look

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Motherboard: Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
> 
> BIOS: American Megatrends Inc., 0906, 9/17/2012
> 
> Specs: (had to bring overclock back down to stock sadface) Multiplier: 20, Bus Speed: 4 GHz, Northbridge clock: 2200 MHz, Hypertransport speed: 2200 MHz
> 
> Memory speed: 1600 MHz, Timings: 10-12-11-30
> 
> Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 non-Evo because Evo is a money grab and is no different.
> 
> 
> 
> oh no.... not again... *shudder*
> 
> ok.. i'm out .. you guys field this one..
Click to expand...

^this OMG

If you are wondering why, there are no heatsinks on the 4+1 phase VRMS = nuclear disaster. AKA OC if you want to blow your board. and the CPU cooler will definitely hold you back on any OC even if you had a better board.

Word of advice.. keep it at stock


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience overvolting their ram? I'm finding that as of right now to reach a higher FSB I have to increase my RAM voltage beyond 1.65 though my ram states it works fine at 1.65 I'm wondering how much further is considered a safe voltage? Any help would be appreciated.


I was running 1.85v 24/7 until just a little while ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just reapplied my OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems things are back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
> I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
> So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.
> 
> READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
> RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
> Write to Read= tWTR= 8
> Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
> DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
> Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
> Read to Write Delay= ?
> Write to Write Delay= ?
> Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)
> 
> Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> That can happen if one of the sub timings are askew.. i seem to be more of an image person these days to see what is fully going on, Also is your RAM rated for 1t or 2t as that can make a difference, I think that there is one more setting that will cause the same issue, It really boils down to the clock just isn't working do to an out of wack setting, its a bit odd if you set it to non auto that you are having this issue however that tells me that there is 1 setting that is off.
Click to expand...

You say you are visual? This is what I mean. Here are my RAM's XMP values. Sub-timings are highlighted.



Now in the second picture I am trying to apply the listed *SUB-TIMINGS* into the settings rather than have the AUTO settings do it for me. The usual timings are green. The subs are red and the still applied AUTO settings are in black.

Now I could find tWR, tRRD, tRFC, tWTR, tRTP, tCWL, tRC and obviously command rate without a problem. I could not work out what tFAW is in the timings menu.

So as you can see. I applied the settings where I could according to XMP. Except command rate. I left that at 1T cause that has always run nicely for me at 1T. And tRFC I could not set to exactly 171ns, the nearest I could set was 160.

Now the interesting thing is that if you look at the still applied AUTO settings in black (Command Rate is AUTO set to 1T), they are a lot tighter then the settings that I am trying to apply. Except for the tRFC which is 160 vs 171. So what would prevent the using of my manual settings which are ultimately looser and so therefore should be less strenuous on the system?


The ULTIMATE reason behind this is simple. It's generally agreed that sub-timings do not impact performance all that much. So I though to set my sub-timings to the looser values stated in XMP will make OC'ing easier and ultimately aid in stability becuase it means the motherboard won't go haywire on the auto settings. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was running 1.85v 24/7 until just a little while ago.
> You say you are visual? This is what I mean. Here are my RAM's XMP values. Sub-timings are highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> Now in the second picture I am trying to apply the listed *SUB-TIMINGS* into the settings rather than have the AUTO settings do it for me. The usual timings are green. The subs are red and the still applied AUTO settings are in black.
> 
> Now I could find tWR, tRRD, tRFC, tWTR, tRTP, tCWL, tRC and obviously command rate without a problem. I could not work out what tFAW is in the timings menu.
> 
> So as you can see. I applied the settings where I could according to XMP. Except command rate. I left that at 1T cause that has always run nicely for me at 1T. And tRFC I could not set to exactly 171ns, the nearest I could set was 160.
> 
> Now the interesting thing is that if you look at the still applied AUTO settings in black (Command Rate is AUTO set to 1T), they are a lot tighter then the settings that I am trying to apply. Except for the tRFC which is 160 vs 171. So what would prevent the using of my manual settings which are ultimately looser and so therefore should be less strenuous on the system?
> 
> 
> The ULTIMATE reason behind this is simple. It's generally agreed that sub-timings do not impact performance all that much. So I though to set my sub-timings to the looser values stated in XMP will make OC'ing easier and ultimately aid in stability becuase it means the motherboard won't go haywire on the auto settings. I hope this makes sense!


Try the tighter timings.. I have a hunch let me know how that turns out

Ooooh oh oh

The is a separate ram area that adjust the strength and resistance of the dram.. try setting them from 1x to 2x and sorts.. that will help as well


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> 
> These temps seems legit with a Prolimatech Armageddon push pull ?
> 
> Or the temps reading are false ?


I am trying to Hit 4.7 and my motherboard close immediately after 30sec prime 27.9

Some told me that the temp reads are false and i have overheating because 4.7 with 1.5 volts is way to hot for air cooling


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was running 1.85v 24/7 until just a little while ago.
> You say you are visual? This is what I mean. Here are my RAM's XMP values. Sub-timings are highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> Now in the second picture I am trying to apply the listed *SUB-TIMINGS* into the settings rather than have the AUTO settings do it for me. The usual timings are green. The subs are red and the still applied AUTO settings are in black.
> 
> Now I could find tWR, tRRD, tRFC, tWTR, tRTP, tCWL, tRC and obviously command rate without a problem. I could not work out what tFAW is in the timings menu.
> 
> So as you can see. I applied the settings where I could according to XMP. Except command rate. I left that at 1T cause that has always run nicely for me at 1T. And tRFC I could not set to exactly 171ns, the nearest I could set was 160.
> 
> Now the interesting thing is that if you look at the still applied AUTO settings in black (Command Rate is AUTO set to 1T), they are a lot tighter then the settings that I am trying to apply. Except for the tRFC which is 160 vs 171. So what would prevent the using of my manual settings which are ultimately looser and so therefore should be less strenuous on the system?
> 
> 
> The ULTIMATE reason behind this is simple. It's generally agreed that sub-timings do not impact performance all that much. So I though to set my sub-timings to the looser values stated in XMP will make OC'ing easier and ultimately aid in stability becuase it means the motherboard won't go haywire on the auto settings. I hope this makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the tighter timings.. I have a hunch let me know how that turns out
> 
> Ooooh oh oh
> 
> The is a separate ram area that adjust the strength and resistance of the dram.. try setting them from 1x to 2x and sorts.. that will help as well
Click to expand...

You mean DRAM driving control? I dunno. This is turning out to be more work than I had anticipated!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> You mean DRAM driving control? I dunno. This is turning out to be more work than I had anticipated!


ram always is LOL


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> You mean DRAM driving control? I dunno. This is turning out to be more work than I had anticipated!


Yes


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> You mean DRAM driving control? I dunno. This is turning out to be more work than I had anticipated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

I'll get a screenie and we shall see what people can advise me on this.
Anyways. I am out for the night. Work tomorrow. At least my PC is alive and well again!


----------



## Krusher33

You can see temperature of RAM?


----------



## neurotix

Good luck with the DRAM driving settings







I think I'm a decent overclocker but it seemed like it would take an electrical engineering degree to figure those out. Might have to ask a very serious pro bencher like dhenzjhen, FtW420 or someone else on the hwbot team to help you with that. There's next to no information about it anywhere on the web that I could find.


----------



## mikemykeMB

RAM = Recycled Anger Management.


----------



## JeremyFenn

SO I figured I'd put this for some of you to laugh at. Yes you can laugh at my frustration and anger level, because at this point all I can really do is laugh at it myself. So I had this ASRock 990FX Extreme 3 for the wife, AMD FX 6300, 8GB of 1866, 2 R7 260x's in CFX, 120GB SSD, 650w PSU, blah blah, its just stock no OC and it ran for about a month (44 days so month and 1/2). Well one night it wouldn't turn on, heard a ping sound and I knew it was that stupid 4+2 VRM design they got on it. Anyway, can't RMA with newegg blah blah blah with ASRock, took about a month but got the new or fixed board back today. Slap it in the case, hook up the 6300, cooler, ram, 1 of the video cards, PSU, plug it iin AND.................. wait for it............... the stupid punk won't POST. Oh it'll light up the fans nice n pretty but nothing on the screen, screen actually NEVER comes out of the power saving mode. Ok... So I take out the PSU and put a 550w one in there, maybe my PSU is bad...nope. Same stuff. Ok... So I put my 8350 in there since it's AM3+, should work. Nope. Same stuff.. Ok, so at this point I'm ready to down a 5th and start spewing a nice variety of colorful words at it, but I chew it back and keep troubleshooting. I put my 8350 back in Caelus and the 6300 back in the wife's tower. I don't put the CPU cooler on. I put my finger on the CPU and power this puppy up. (And I know what ya thinking, NO I'm not sadistic or out to hurt myself, I just wanted to see if the CPU was getting ANYTHING) So I power it on, cold. Like a CPU that's never been used cold, not the slightest bit of warmth out of the stupid thing. So now I'm thinking it's a bad socket or something but it's definitely that board. I've never had so much trouble with a company, I mean most have better quality control I guess? I dunno, my last conclusion is the board has a bad socket / VRM since it seems to me like the CPU isn't getting fed any power. Let me know what all you techies are thinking about it after you're done wiping your eyes laughing at my undoing's.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> SO I figured I'd put this for some of you to laugh at. Yes you can laugh at my frustration and anger level, because at this point all I can really do is laugh at it myself. So I had this ASRock 990FX Extreme 3 for the wife, AMD FX 6300, 8GB of 1866, 2 R7 260x's in CFX, 120GB SSD, 650w PSU, blah blah, its just stock no OC and it ran for about a month (44 days so month and 1/2). Well one night it wouldn't turn on, heard a ping sound and I knew it was that stupid 4+2 VRM design they got on it. Anyway, can't RMA with newegg blah blah blah with ASRock, took about a month but got the new or fixed board back today. Slap it in the case, hook up the 6300, cooler, ram, 1 of the video cards, PSU, plug it iin AND.................. wait for it............... the stupid punk won't POST. Oh it'll light up the fans nice n pretty but nothing on the screen, screen actually NEVER comes out of the power saving mode. Ok... So I take out the PSU and put a 550w one in there, maybe my PSU is bad...nope. Same stuff. Ok... So I put my 8350 in there since it's AM3+, should work. Nope. Same stuff.. Ok, so at this point I'm ready to down a 5th and start spewing a nice variety of colorful words at it, but I chew it back and keep troubleshooting. I put my 8350 back in Caelus and the 6300 back in the wife's tower. I don't put the CPU cooler on. I put my finger on the CPU and power this puppy up. (And I know what ya thinking, NO I'm not sadistic or out to hurt myself, I just wanted to see if the CPU was getting ANYTHING) So I power it on, cold. Like a CPU that's never been used cold, not the slightest bit of warmth out of the stupid thing. So now I'm thinking it's a bad socket or something but it's definitely that board. I've never had so much trouble with a company, I mean most have better quality control I guess? I dunno, my last conclusion is the board has a bad socket / VRM since it seems to me like the CPU isn't getting fed any power. Let me know what all you techies are thinking about it after you're done wiping your eyes laughing at my undoing's.


But hey, if you don't install a cooler on a CPU and power it on, even if the chip is dead, or the mobo, the CPU will still heat up.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But hey, if you don't install a cooler on a CPU and power it on, even if the chip is dead, or the mobo, the CPU will still heat up.


So the fact that the CPU is still stone cold to the touch after turning on the machine means ___________ to you? I mean, afterall, the PSU powers on another tower I have, and all the other components work just fine in that one as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> SO I figured I'd put this for some of you to laugh at. Yes you can laugh at my frustration and anger level, because at this point all I can really do is laugh at it myself. So I had this ASRock 990FX Extreme 3 for the wife, AMD FX 6300, 8GB of 1866, 2 R7 260x's in CFX, 120GB SSD, 650w PSU, blah blah, its just stock no OC and it ran for about a month (44 days so month and 1/2). Well one night it wouldn't turn on, heard a ping sound and I knew it was that stupid 4+2 VRM design they got on it. Anyway, can't RMA with newegg blah blah blah with ASRock, took about a month but got the new or fixed board back today. Slap it in the case, hook up the 6300, cooler, ram, 1 of the video cards, PSU, plug it iin AND.................. wait for it............... the stupid punk won't POST. Oh it'll light up the fans nice n pretty but nothing on the screen, screen actually NEVER comes out of the power saving mode. Ok... So I take out the PSU and put a 550w one in there, maybe my PSU is bad...nope. Same stuff. Ok... So I put my 8350 in there since it's AM3+, should work. Nope. Same stuff.. Ok, so at this point I'm ready to down a 5th and start spewing a nice variety of colorful words at it, but I chew it back and keep troubleshooting. I put my 8350 back in Caelus and the 6300 back in the wife's tower. I don't put the CPU cooler on. I put my finger on the CPU and power this puppy up. (And I know what ya thinking, NO I'm not sadistic or out to hurt myself, I just wanted to see if the CPU was getting ANYTHING) So I power it on, cold. Like a CPU that's never been used cold, not the slightest bit of warmth out of the stupid thing. So now I'm thinking it's a bad socket or something but it's definitely that board. I've never had so much trouble with a company, I mean most have better quality control I guess? I dunno, my last conclusion is the board has a bad socket / VRM since it seems to me like the CPU isn't getting fed any power. Let me know what all you techies are thinking about it after you're done wiping your eyes laughing at my undoing's.


Would you happen to have access to an older chip, like a phenom II ? could be that the bios is too old to support the vishera


----------



## JeremyFenn

I don't, I have a 6300 and a 8350 that fit that socket. I'd think even an older bios on it would recognize either? I thought it was more than strange that the CPU wouldn't heat up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I don't, I have a 6300 and a 8350 that fit that socket. I'd think even an older bios on it would recognize either? I thought it was more than strange that the CPU wouldn't heat up.


The behavior is similar to what I've experienced with thubans on older am3 boards , also ivy bridge processors on p67 or z 68 boards that haven't been updated to the latest bios.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So the fact that the CPU is still stone cold to the touch after turning on the machine means ___________ to you? I mean, afterall, the PSU powers on another tower I have, and all the other components work just fine in that one as well.


Talking like this to people isn't going to make you very many friends around here.

Nobody will want to help you if you act this way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So the fact that the CPU is still stone cold to the touch after turning on the machine means ___________ to you? I mean, afterall, the PSU powers on another tower I have, and all the other components work just fine in that one as well.


Stranger things could happen. I bet you have already used that board with the 6300 to begin with.

I'd look back to how the board just went dead if I were you. What are the things done to it.

Back to your question, unless the board damaged it's power delivery components and shut them down completely, no power will go into your CPU.

But in most cases, it will warm up the chip.

I got this situation not a while ago. As well as years ago when I am starting to get interested into this stuff. A dead CPU, dead Mobo, the chip heats up..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience overvolting their ram? I'm finding that as of right now to reach a higher FSB I have to increase my RAM voltage beyond 1.65 though my ram states it works fine at 1.65 I'm wondering how much further is considered a safe voltage? Any help would be appreciated.


i can confirm jedec specs for ddr3 is 1.975 before _*immediate*_ damage

if you really need it. i can get you a link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I have some concerns about my cpu and ram with the OC's
> for now I've been running 4.0 on the stock 1.275v because of the summer heat and I don't like having to worry about temps when I game.
> 
> I've only OC'd using the multi
> APM disabled, and Turbo disabled
> 
> my FSB is set at 200
> my NB is set to 2200
> and HT is 2400*
> All default settings*
> Ive been using my new 8320 since Christmas on a gigabyte 970A-GA-UD3P with 8gb 1600 (9-9-9-24) ram and I love it but I think some things are off with my rig.
> 
> 1. I've noticed is that my computer will stop itself before booting up. I mean, I'll press the button, fans start up like they should. everything stops from 1-10 seconds and then the computer boots up like regular. I've read this is something with gigabyte boards and that it doesn't hurt anything, but I still worry and wonder if there a way to stop this?
> 
> 2. my clocks are sorta "off"
> above I listed what everything was set to, but when I'm booted up,
> my fsb is 200.92 according to cpu-z
> NB is 2210
> HT is 2411
> my ram clock is 1608 instead of 1600
> my CPU clock is also 4020 instead of 4000.0
> 
> I know when you use the fsb it changes other values but I haven't touched the fsb at all, I've only used the multi to OC on this computer, so that's why I'm asking about the clock offset.
> 
> 3. it seems like my ram hates me because I'll set it to the 9-9-9-24 @ 1600, 1.5v, it'll work great, for like a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one day it would take literally 12 seconds to boot up with everything loaded, next day over a 1min, its not like its that much time, but it being 6 times longer out of no where is weird to say the least.
> the next day it'll hang, take forever to boot and I don't get why, when I go back into bio nothing is changed.
> 
> I've done memtest with 0 errors, I've also tested the sticks 1 by 1 and both can go at least up to 1866 (11-11-11-27)
> but they just seem temper-mental


1 normal to stop turn on turbo and set multi to your oc

2 normal. you can help with the fluctuations by adj the 1.8v by 0.005 to 0.01 but dont over volt too much, either way it will still fluctuate, and it is completely normal

3 unknown. could be alot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Motherboard: Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
> 
> BIOS: American Megatrends Inc., 0906, 9/17/2012
> 
> Specs: (had to bring overclock back down to stock sadface) Multiplier: 20, Bus Speed: 4 GHz, Northbridge clock: 2200 MHz, Hypertransport speed: 2200 MHz
> 
> Memory speed: 1600 MHz, Timings: 10-12-11-30
> 
> Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 non-Evo because Evo is a money grab and is no different.
> 
> 
> 
> oh no.... not again... *shudder*
> 
> ok.. i'm out .. you guys field this one..
Click to expand...

ditto

i will say this, get a good board and good cooler, you will thanks us !


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can confirm jedec specs for ddr3 is 1.975 before _*immediate*_ damage


Sure, I'd love a link to it any information I can take in to possibly help further and stabilize and overclock is good information to have in my opinion.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Mega Man View Post
> 
> i can confirm jedec specs for *ddr3* is 1.975 before immediate damage


Bold DDR3 as DDR2 has different thresholds. Just to avoid further confusions.








Quote:


> Sure, I'd love a link to it any information I can take in to possibly help further and stabilize and overclock is good information to have in my opinion.


I wonder which would be damaged first at that Voltage.

RAM or Memory Controller.

But 1.8 is the highest I've got tested. And it adds a significant amount of heat to the CPU as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I have never overclocked any RAm, so this is a first timer for me, My RAM is 1600MHz 8-9-8-24 - 1.65v
> 
> My goal is to get to atleast 1866 without touching the timings, or should I just tighten the timings instead?, do you think it will be able to do so on stock vDIMM, or will I have to up it? What are the safe limits for DDR3?
> 
> 
> 
> fyi ( not all ram is jdeec ) jedec specs say ram has to be safe up to ~1.9v ( if memory serves correct 1.975 ) {meaning no permanent damage to the chips } and i know people who run ram @ 1.9v with no problems.
> 
> it really comes to do you feel comfortable. doing it.
> 
> ( assuming you are talking about ddr3 fyi )
> source is page 124
> 
> this is just your ram. idk anything about intel imc so yea. i know some people will never buy 1.65v ram for intels but again others that will give it all they got
Click to expand...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Sure, I'd love a link to it any information I can take in to possibly help further and stabilize and overclock is good information to have in my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bold DDR3 as DDR2 has different thresholds. Just to avoid further confusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder which would be damaged first at that Voltage.
> 
> RAM or Memory Controller.
> 
> But 1.8 is the highest I've got tested. And it adds a significant amount of heat to the CPU as well.


section 6, table 21 (page 109)

http://mermaja.act.uji.es/docencia/is37/data/DDR3.pdf

Credit Mega for the link.

P.S. this seems to be a re-hosted PDF of the standard that requires paid membership to view on the Jedec site.

also DD2 jedec was on upto what 2.3v-2.4v? something silly.. I remember running my Ocz ddr2 sticks @ 2.1v 24/7


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.jedec.org/standards-documents/docs/jesd-79-3d
This is newest
you have to make an account but it is free

they may of updated it idk,mn but here is an example. i see max dc value is 1.8 in that one


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can see temperature of RAM?


Yeah, I use HwMonitor and can see the temps but I think it is also because of the actual ram I have..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554

REAL TIME TEMPERATURE MONITORING SYSTEM
Keep tabs on your high-performance Crucial Ballistix Elite or Ballistix Tactical Tracer modules with integrated thermal sensors. Dial in your system using the M.O.D. utility to monitor temperature in real time


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Talking like this to people isn't going to make you very many friends around here.
> 
> Nobody will want to help you if you act this way.


What the duce are you talking about. Asking what the cold CPU meant to him? Or saying testing the components of THAT machine in another one work just fine? lol People on here need to relax, there's no emotion in text, I'm not an author, I'm a tech. If it's blunt, it's meant to be to the point.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Stranger things could happen. I bet you have already used that board with the 6300 to begin with.
> 
> I'd look back to how the board just went dead if I were you. What are the things done to it.
> 
> Back to your question, unless the board damaged it's power delivery components and shut them down completely, no power will go into your CPU.
> 
> But in most cases, it will warm up the chip.
> 
> I got this situation not a while ago. As well as years ago when I am starting to get interested into this stuff. A dead CPU, dead Mobo, the chip heats up..


Well like I said in that big long, eye hurting, post (lol) This was an RMA return. The last mobo died after a month of use, everything stock, yes 6300, 2 R7 260x's in CFX, 120GB SSG, 3TB HDD, DVD-RW, 8GB of 1866 and a 650w PSU. Swapped everything out and tested the components and they work in other machines (CPU/RAM/PSU/GPU). I'm going to take a look and see when/if these extreme3's were ever Vishera incompatible.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Stranger things could happen. I bet you have already used that board with the 6300 to begin with.
> 
> I'd look back to how the board just went dead if I were you. What are the things done to it.
> 
> Back to your question, unless the board damaged it's power delivery components and shut them down completely, no power will go into your CPU.
> 
> But in most cases, it will warm up the chip.
> 
> I got this situation not a while ago. As well as years ago when I am starting to get interested into this stuff. A dead CPU, dead Mobo, the chip heats up..
> 
> 
> 
> Well like I said in that big long, eye hurting, post (lol) This was an RMA return. The last mobo died after a month of use, everything stock, yes 6300, 2 R7 260x's in CFX, 120GB SSG, 3TB HDD, DVD-RW, 8GB of 1866 and a 650w PSU. Swapped everything out and tested the components and they work in other machines (CPU/RAM/PSU/GPU). I'm going to take a look and see when/if these extreme3's were ever Vishera incompatible.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that early bios versions didn't support Vishera on the 990FX extreme 3 . I believe 1.50 and newer does. (10/18/2012)


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that early bios versions didn't support Vishera on the 990FX extreme 3 . I believe 1.50 and newer does. (10/18/2012)


AM3+ FX FD6300WMW6KHK 95W Piledriver 3500MHz 2000MHz 2MBx3 8MB C0 P1.40 (7/5/2012)

So 1.4 is when it was actually usable BUT I mean if you're going to send an RMA replacement, I'd figure ASRock would be clever enough to send something that's been tested and had the latest BIOS installed. It's not like it was in a nice new box or anything, it was in an inside-out box, incased in foam, wrapped in another box with, get this, cardboard box cutouts as the safety packing. It's real professional over there in Chino, Ca @ the ASRock America facility lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just reapplied my OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems things are back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
> I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
> So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.
> 
> READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
> RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
> Write to Read= tWTR= 8
> Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
> DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
> Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
> Read to Write Delay= ?
> Write to Write Delay= ?
> Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)
> 
> Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked on your ram if it supports 160 ns refresh cycle time minimum?
> 
> If it can't it simply wont
Click to expand...

According to the XMP profile of my RAM it supports tRFC of 171ns. With my mobo though it is either 160ns or 300ns.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi ( not all ram is jdeec ) jedec specs say ram has to be safe up to ~1.9v ( if memory serves correct 1.975 ) {meaning no permanent damage to the chips } and i know people who run ram @ 1.9v with no problems.
> it really comes to do you feel comfortable. doing it.
> 
> ( assuming you are talking about ddr3 fyi )
> source is page 124
> 
> this is just your ram. idk anything about intel imc so yea. i know some people will never buy 1.65v ram for intels but again others that will give it all they got


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> section 6, table 21 (page 109)
> 
> http://mermaja.act.uji.es/docencia/is37/data/DDR3.pdf
> 
> Credit Mega for the link.
> 
> P.S. this seems to be a re-hosted PDF of the standard that requires paid membership to view on the Jedec site.
> 
> also DD2 jedec was on upto what 2.3v-2.4v? something silly.. I remember running my Ocz ddr2 sticks @ 2.1v 24/7


Thanks a lot you guys!







I ended up corrupting my OS again LOL stupid windows 8 and UEFI integration (it could also be that I was using some sort of software that came with my SSD that cached my RAM in some way to increase read/write speeds) I'm not really sure what causes that but luckily I don't keep many applications installed on my SSD anyway so no important files were lost. At least now I know the signs it shows before it starts messing up. I really think it could just be because I'm trying to push my cheap RAM too far but I can't help myself.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Thanks a lot you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up corrupting my OS again LOL stupid windows 8 and UEFI integration (it could also be that I was using some sort of software that came with my SSD that cached my RAM in some way to increase read/write speeds) I'm not really sure what causes that but luckily I don't keep many applications installed on my SSD anyway so no important files were lost. At least now I know the signs it shows before it starts messing up. I really think it could just be because I'm trying to push my cheap RAM too far but I can't help myself.


What do you get the RAM up to.. each patriot set I ever had didn't OC worth crap


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just reapplied my OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems things are back to normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got an interesting thing for All Yall ASUS owners.
> I decided to really dig into my memory sub-timings and do some research since AUTO settings sometimes seem to cause timing issues, especially with newer BIOS versions. In my case, everything except the usual 5 (x-x-x-x xT) are set to auto.
> So I dug this up. Here are the sub-timings and their symbols. Those not filled in I have not been able to find their symbol for. So you can now try match your sub-timings to your XMP profiles to help your OC. All the values I have filled are what MY mobo is reading from my RAM's XMP profile.
> 
> READ to PRECHARGE= tRTP = 8
> RAS to RAS Delay= tRRD= 8
> Write to Read= tWTR= 8
> Cas to Write Latency= tCWL= 8
> DRAM Write Recovery Time= tWR= 16
> Row Cycle Time= tRC= 54
> Read to Write Delay= ?
> Write to Write Delay= ?
> Ref Cycle Time= tRFC (this is the one with the stock of 300ns) = 160ns (171 according to XMP but 160 was the closest I could get.)
> 
> Now funny thing is. When I punched all that in and tried to boot. It was a no go. I had to use MEM OK to get it out of a POST loop. When filled with AUTO it boots fine? Yet all the auto timings are a TON tighter. We are talking in the 4's and 5's here. EXCEPT for Ref Cycle Time which AUTO's to 300ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any idea why this might be?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked on your ram if it supports 160 ns refresh cycle time minimum?
> 
> If it can't it simply wont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the XMP profile of my RAM it supports tRFC of 171ns. With my mobo though it is either 160ns or 300ns.
Click to expand...

XMP is designed for Intel, and you're right any AMD boards I have used have limited options for the ram compared to an Intel board. The tRFC for instance on my z87 Hero can be set at any number you like not a preset. I think a lot of it has to do with the market share. The manufacturers just don't put the resources into the AMD boards like they do their Intel counter parts. Even the Asus CHV-z is pale compared to the Hero


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What do you get the RAM up to.. each patriot set I ever had didn't OC worth crap


You're not wrong about that at all lol. I would say they were some of the worst sticks I ever had but I also had some OCZ sticks that couldn't OC well either. The max I've ever reached on the ram is probably ~2100Mhz at 10-11-10-31-2T anything higher than that and the PC won't post or get errors in stability tests.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> XMP is designed for Intel, and you're right any AMD boards I have used have limited options for the ram compared to an Intel board. The tRFC for instance on my z87 Hero can be set at any number you like not a preset. I think a lot of it has to do with the market share. The manufacturers just don't put the resources into the AMD boards like they do their Intel counter parts. Even the Asus CHV-z is pale compared to the Hero


yeah this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> You're not wrong about that at all lol. I would say they were some of the worst sticks I ever had but I also had some OCZ sticks that couldn't OC well either. The max I've ever reached on the ram is probably ~2100Mhz at 10-11-10-31-2T anything higher than that and the PC won't post or get errors in stability tests.


Not bad.. I think the most I got my 1333 sticks up to was 1600 at cas 9 but still not the best RAM out there.


----------



## retardedsnail

I just bought thermaltake contac 21 for my fx 8320 since stock cooler was way too loud.With the stock temp was 15-35 idle 45-60 under full load.Also I have 2 120mm fans on top of the case 2 on the side 1 on the back and 1 on front.

Now I just installed thermaltake contac 21 and the temps was even higher than the stock one,so I tried it again removing it and cleaning both cpu and heatsink and reapply the thermal paste and the temps on full load goes over 75 C.
Can this thermaltake contact 21 even do better than the stock cooler.Please reccomend me some cooler that will work well with the FX 8320 (not someting too expencive thouh)








Thanks in advance!

Also would it have any impact if I add another 92mm fan on it for push&pull?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Thanks a lot you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up corrupting my OS again LOL stupid windows 8 and UEFI integration (it could also be that I was using some sort of software that came with my SSD that cached my RAM in some way to increase read/write speeds) I'm not really sure what causes that but luckily I don't keep many applications installed on my SSD anyway so no important files were lost. At least now I know the signs it shows before it starts messing up. I really think it could just be because I'm trying to push my cheap RAM too far but I can't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you get the RAM up to.. each patriot set I ever had didn't OC worth crap
Click to expand...

Back in the day they were the doggie's bullocks ( that might get a reaction from gertie







)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2243485_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_305_mhz


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just bought thermaltake contac 21 for my fx 8320 since stock cooler was way too loud.With the stock temp was 15-35 idle 45-60 under full load.Also I have 2 120mm fans on top of the case 2 on the side 1 on the back and 1 on front.
> 
> Now I just installed thermaltake contac 21 and the temps was even higher than the stock one,so I tried it again removing it and cleaning both cpu and heatsink and reapply the thermal paste and the temps on full load goes over 75 C.
> Can this thermaltake contact 21 even do better than the stock cooler.Please reccomend me some cooler that will work well with the FX 8320 (not someting too expencive thouh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also would it have any impact if I add another 92mm fan on it for push&pull?


Not too familiar with that cooler but another fan can help. I see it's only a 90mm, did you get this because something bigger won't fit into your case? Either way it should do just as well or better than the stock HS. Make sure the fan is spinning up to it's 2400 speed. So go to bios and make sure cool& quiet is disabled then go to the monitoring section and check that the fans are set to high or turbo whatever option you have or just disableing controll should allow them to run full speed. Also ensure it has good pressure down onto the CPU.
My opinion is if you can return it do so and if this cooler will fit you case get it instead. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106185, it's inexpensive and will definately work better than the one you have there.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah this
> Not bad.. I think the most I got my 1333 sticks up to was 1600 at cas 9 but still not the best RAM out there.


Yeah definitely not the only bad part is AMD ram or G.Skills are like $200 for a 8GB kit of better ram lol! I could buy a whole new 8350 with that money.


----------



## retardedsnail

Thanks for the reply. Cool & quiet is disabled,I think its spining around 2300 rpm.I was also thinking of returning it and getting something maybe like thermaltake contac 30?(it says 160 W TDP)
this 139mm height cooler fitted easily in my case maybe it has room for a 120mm fan if the side fan gets in its way I'll just remove the side fan from case
Could you please give me the link again for the replacement cooler, I think you accidentaly sent the contac 21 link which I already have , Thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just bought thermaltake contac 21 for my fx 8320 since stock cooler was way too loud.With the stock temp was 15-35 idle 45-60 under full load.Also I have 2 120mm fans on top of the case 2 on the side 1 on the back and 1 on front.
> 
> Now I just installed thermaltake contac 21 and the temps was even higher than the stock one,so I tried it again removing it and cleaning both cpu and heatsink and reapply the thermal paste and the temps on full load goes over 75 C.
> Can this thermaltake contact 21 even do better than the stock cooler.Please reccomend me some cooler that will work well with the FX 8320 (not someting too expencive thouh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also would it have any impact if I add another 92mm fan on it for push&pull?


Yeah that cooler is not going to do much.. TBH the stocl AMD cooler is pretty good just loud, if you go for air you will want something like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Back in the day they were the doggie's bullocks ( that might get a reaction from gertie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2243485_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_305_mhz


Nifty but that was a LOONNNGGG time ago haha I am suprised that more people are not buying Crucial.. My sticks and even gerties where pretty good and I remember back in the med 00's that crucial was a pretty good option
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Yeah definitely not the only bad part is AMD ram or G.Skills are like $200 for a 8GB kit of better ram lol! I could buy a whole new 8350 with that money.


What country are you from?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Cool & quiet is disabled,I think its spining around 2300 rpm.I was also thinking of returning it and getting something maybe like thermaltake contac 30?(it says 160 W TDP)
> this 139mm height cooler fitted easily in my case maybe it has room for a 120mm fan if the side fan gets in its way I'll just remove the side fan from case
> Could you please give me the link again for the replacement cooler, I think you accidentaly sent the contac 21 link which I already have , Thanks


160w TDP is not much to be honest the only thing to check is to see if everything is tightened evenly.. what thermal past are you using? what is your budget?


----------



## retardedsnail

I used the one that came with it(in small plastic bag, probably generic no name paste),everything is screwed tightly.But when I touch the heatsink its not even warm seems like the heat is not spreading from the cpu.idle temps are not that bad with contac 21 25-40.but under load well over 80 C


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I used the one that came with it(in small plastic bag, probably generic no name paste),everything is screwed tightly.But when I touch the heatsink its not even warm seems like the heat is not spreading from the cpu.idle temps are not that bad with contac 21 25-40.but under load well over 80 C


I suggest getting good paste as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Back in the day they were the doggie's bullocks ( *that might get a reaction from gertie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2243485_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_305_mhz


doggies bullocks? i thought it was the dogs bollocks as the saying goes

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nifty but that was a LOONNNGGG time ago haha I am suprised that more people are not buying Crucial.*. My sticks and even gerties where pretty good* and I remember back in the med 00's that crucial was a pretty good option


which ram u on a bout mate?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What country are you from?


American all you gotta do is check newegg for 2100-2400Mhz ram they all go for around $180-$200 for about 2x4GB or 4x2GB. I'd love to be proven wrong about it haha cause I'm always in the market for better RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> doggies bullocks? i thought it was the dogs bollocks as the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ram u on a bout mate?


We were talking about Patriot brand RAM, Gertie.


----------



## Moonless

Oops... how do i delete posts lol?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nifty but that was a LOONNNGGG time ago haha I am suprised that more are not buying Crucial.*. My sticks and even gerties where pretty good* and I remember back in the med 00's that crucial was a pretty good option


which ram u on a bout mate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> We were talking about Patriot brand RAM, Gertie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... lol how do I combine these 2 posts?


thats time ago now i had some patriots, had crucial ballixtix and now im on hyper x beast


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> doggies bullocks? i thought it was the dogs bollocks as the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ram u on a bout mate?


dis stuffs http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> American all you gotta do is check newegg for 2100-2400Mhz ram they all go for around $180-$200 for about 2x4GB or 4x2GB. I'd love to be proven wrong about it haha cause I'm always in the market for better RAM.
> We were talking about Patriot brand RAM, Gertie.


Refer to link above. you can overclock this stuff well..

ooo that is not too bad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403007


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> dis stuffs http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554
> Refer to link above. you can overclock this stuff well..


Those are 1866 rated.







but looking at the price I'm actually thinking that I might have actually meant 16GB of RAM instead of 8...







haha


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Those are 1866 rated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but looking at the price I'm actually thinking that I might have actually meant 16GB of RAM instead of 8...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403007
Not sure on the over clockability for them but 2133 for 160 aint too bad a little higher on the latency but not much

2400 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403052


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403007
> Not sure on the over clockability for them but 2133 for 160 aint too bad a little higher on the latency but not much


I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Back in the day they were the doggie's bullocks ( *that might get a reaction from gertie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2243485_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr_sdram_305_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> doggies bullocks? i thought it was the dogs bollocks as the saying goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nifty but that was a LOONNNGGG time ago haha I am suprised that more people are not buying Crucial.*. My sticks and even gerties where pretty good* and I remember back in the med 00's that crucial was a pretty good option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which ram u on a bout mate?
Click to expand...

You are right gertie, the dog's bullocks is correct, I knew if I put that out there, slightly incorrect, It would almost certainly draw a response from Sir Gertruude of Yorkshire


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!


Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t

That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors









Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something


----------



## zila

This is what I'm using on my FX-8320. FX chips are heaters, this is the bare minimum as far as air coolers that I would personally recommend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just bought thermaltake contac 21 for my fx 8320 since stock cooler was way too loud.With the stock temp was 15-35 idle 45-60 under full load.Also I have 2 120mm fans on top of the case 2 on the side 1 on the back and 1 on front.
> 
> Now I just installed thermaltake contac 21 and the temps was even higher than the stock one,so I tried it again removing it and cleaning both cpu and heatsink and reapply the thermal paste and the temps on full load goes over 75 C.
> Can this thermaltake contact 21 even do better than the stock cooler.Please reccomend me some cooler that will work well with the FX 8320 (not someting too expencive thouh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Also would it have any impact if I add another 92mm fan on it for push&pull?


I would recommend the Phanteks PH-TC14PE as the bare minimum for air cooling on an FX chip: 

I also have an NH-D14 but the Phanteks is better.

Edit: That is if you have the room for it in your case.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You are right gertie, the dog's bullocks is correct, I knew if I put that out there, slightly incorrect, It would almost certainly draw a response from Sir Gertruude of Yorkshire


eeh by gum lad........ ya mean im predictable?

Flipping n heck!

Yorkshire Sayings


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> eeh by gum lad........ ya mean im predictable?
> 
> Flipping n heck!
> 
> Yorkshire Sayings


Just calculable not predictable


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something


I'll keep the Ballistix bookmarked then so I can come back to them later. That would be amazing if I could get a few that could clock that well. Cas 8 2133 sounds amazing... I could definitely use the sensors too cause I've been using a infrared gun to sense my temps lol! Last question then... do the lights come in red?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'll keep the Ballistix bookmarked then so I can come back to them later. That would be amazing if I could get a few that could clock that well. Cas 8 2133 sounds amazing... I could definitely use the sensors too cause I've been using a infrared gun to sense my temps lol! Last question then... do the lights come in red?


The have a red/green kit, you have to look for them as they don't make as many but yeah

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148555 ~there you go

now mind you I am at 1.65v to get to that speed

Oh and here is the utility that they have


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Just calculable not predictable


I wasnt going to post at first........... then i felt a strange and overwhelming desire to respond to that post.....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I wasnt going to post at first........... then i felt a strange and overwhelming desire to respond to that post.....


You know they have meetings for that


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The have a red/green kit, you have to look for them as they don't make as many but yeah
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148555 ~there you go
> 
> now mind you I am at 1.65v to get to that speed
> 
> Oh and here is the utility that they have


Wow Crucial really does know their market lol. And yeah I understand that my RAM won't even do 1866 without 1.65v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Wow Crucial really does know their market lol. And yeah I understand that my RAM won't even do 1866 without 1.65v.


I was able to get 2400 @ cas 9 but its easier for system stability at least for me to have at cas 8 2133 I also have a fan blowing on them


----------



## hurricane28

I love my RAM, i am running 2000MHz at 8-9-9-24 CR1 at 1.7V









And if i come correct you had an amazing AIDA64 benchmark score with your RAM some time ago F3ERS 2 ASH3S


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
Click to expand...

The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.


thatnk you for that info.. that pleases me very much which may explain why you dont see crucial specific ram at higher that 1866


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.


I thought it was made by Dataram
http://www.radeonmemory.com/dataram_warranty.php


----------



## Devildog83

Under leak test. Almost complete.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Under leak test. Almost complete.










Is that Skimmed or 100% milk ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Skimmed or 100% milk ?


Goat cream.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Goat cream.
























Mooahr Powaaa!!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
Click to expand...

... Seriously? I'm disappointed, this was a month or two ago.

The old AMD branded ram was Patriot. The new ones are DataRAM.

http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/consumer-memory
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
Click to expand...

Disappointed in you too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was made by Dataram
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/dataram_warranty.php
Click to expand...

Yay, someone remembered!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You are right gertie, the dog's bullocks is correct, I knew if I put that out there, slightly incorrect, It would almost certainly draw a response from Sir Gertruude of Yorkshire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeh by gum lad........ ya mean im predictable?
> 
> Flipping n heck!
> 
> Yorkshire Sayings
Click to expand...











Nice collection of sayings btw


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Seriously? I'm disappointed, this was a month or two ago.
> 
> The old AMD branded ram was Patriot. The new ones are DataRAM.
> 
> http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/consumer-memory
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disappointed in you too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was made by Dataram
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/dataram_warranty.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, someone remembered!
Click to expand...

Now stop all this caterwauling


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I was under the impression that people knew that already?

I still cant get AMD branded ram in aus though even newegg wont ship it


----------



## Mega Man

well its official i have 4 powercolor 290xs for my main rig and 1 sapphire for my a10

a10 +290x as asked for

still need to assemble it !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well its official i have 4 powercolor 290xs for my main rig and 1 sapphire for my a10
> 
> a10 +290x as asked for
> 
> still need to assemble it !


oh they be a snappy pair.

i've maxed out its psu and i've not even touched the GPU for overclocking(shhh cx600 non modular POS..ooops psu).. think i running at 4.4 or 4.3

but coming from the FX platform.. they are rather bland.. nice for a HTPC, but for gaming i was expecting a little better, only a little.. Carrizo should be really nice if it isn't clock limited like Kaveri.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Seriously? I'm disappointed, this was a month or two ago.
> 
> The old AMD branded ram was Patriot. The new ones are DataRAM.
> 
> http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/consumer-memory
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disappointed in you too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was made by Dataram
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/dataram_warranty.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, someone remembered!
Click to expand...

I don't like letting the father of the club down. I'm so ashamed he is disappointed in me. I feel like a just got a Slap on the wrist and told to go to my room.

Oh well. On another note who is Dataram and are they any good


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Seriously? I'm disappointed, this was a month or two ago.
> 
> The old AMD branded ram was Patriot. The new ones are DataRAM.
> 
> http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/consumer-memory
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disappointed in you too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was made by Dataram
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/dataram_warranty.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, someone remembered!
Click to expand...

I don't like letting the father of the club down. I'm so ashamed he is disappointed in me. I feel like a just got a Slap on the wrist and told to go to my room.

Oh well. On another note who is Dataram and are they any good


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Seriously? I'm disappointed, this was a month or two ago.
> 
> The old AMD branded ram was Patriot. The new ones are DataRAM.
> 
> http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/consumer-memory
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I swear I was looking at those exact same ones like a week ago and they were $180! and I'm sure that if you put those same sticks at 1866 you could probably get CL9 out of them. from what I've seen is that 1600-1866Mhz is around CL9. 2000-2200Mhz seems around CL10 and 2400+ can range from CL10-CL12. The reason that I would want 2133Mhz or better is because even these ****ty Patriots make it up to 2100 so I would want some that are rated to go that high because I bet they would OC even higher. I just need to start saving up for some of those is all but, it's still only $40 cheaper than a 8350 that isn't on sale hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know that not every stick will clock like mine, however I have mine at 2133 @ cas 8 1t that is about the same bandwidth as Cas 10 2400 2t
> 
> That is a bit why I suggest the ram that I have.. now if you go with Crucial you would need to make sure that you get the 1866 rated once. Gerty had the 1600 and they came close to mine but not as well.. Besides they have flashy lights and thermal sensors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks to be that AMD is using Patriiot for the memory.. may not want those after all I can almost swear Kyad said something a wile back about that... maybe in January or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disappointed in you too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The old Radeon memory (Essential, Gamer, Enthusiast) lines were done by Patriot. The newer Radeon memory (R9 Gaming) is done by Crucial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was made by Dataram
> http://www.radeonmemory.com/dataram_warranty.php
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, someone remembered!
Click to expand...

I don't like letting the father of the club down. I'm so ashamed he is disappointed in me. I feel like a just got a Slap on the wrist and told to go to my room.

Oh well. On another note who is Dataram and are they any good


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Triple post lol

Net fail huh?

I'd be willing to give them a shot, was looking at getting some R9 ram but I can't get it in Aus so meh.


----------



## Sader0

Hello Guys

I'm already an owner of FX8320, however my MB has crappy VRM part and does not suit for mediocre OC (ASUS A88X-M EVO) even at stock clock under load I can hear strong VRM buzzing
Can you recommend medium value motherboard with ability to OC to 4.5 Ghz and north/south bridge nice and cool ?

thanks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Hello Guys
> 
> I'm already an owner of FX8320, however my MB has crappy VRM part and does not suit for mediocre OC (ASUS A88X-M EVO) even at stock clock under load I can hear strong VRM buzzing
> Can you recommend medium value motherboard with ability to OC to 4.5 Ghz and north/south bridge nice and cool ?
> 
> thanks


how are you getting an Fx 8320 installed into a FM2+ motherboard?


----------



## Sader0

Sorry my bad - the correct MB is M5A88-M EVO
It has AM3+ 140W CPU support, but only 4+1 VRMs with no heatsink on these......


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just testing out some Multi-tasking capabilities


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Sorry my bad - the correct MB is M5A88-M EVO
> It has AM3+ 140W CPU support, but only 4+1 VRMs with no heatsink on these......


I have a M5A97 Evo r2.0 motherboard and I reached 4.7 Ghz. This has a 6+2 phase, but you will need a fan on the vrm to keep them cool at this speed. The motherboard costs less than 90 euros here in Belgium.


----------



## CravinR1

My chip is out for delivery

What speeds should I hope for with:

8350
990fxa-ud3h
H80i


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> My chip is out for delivery
> 
> What speeds should I hope for with:
> 
> 8350
> 990fxa-ud3h
> H80i


4.7 or so i'd imagine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Sorry my bad - the correct MB is M5A88-M EVO
> It has AM3+ 140W CPU support, but only 4+1 VRMs with no heatsink on these......


iirc that is a 8+2 power phase board could be wrong on this..

The m5A88v-evo is 8+2


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I have a M5A97 Evo r2.0 motherboard and I reached 4.7 Ghz. This has a 6+2 phase, but you will need a fan on the vrm to keep them cool at this speed. The motherboard costs less than 90 euros here in Belgium.


thanks for the reply. Looks like I will need at least 100-120 EUR to buy decent FX MB like ASUS EVO in order not to think abt VRM cooling so much...sigh(using computeruniverse for prices)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> thanks for the reply. Looks like I will need at least 100-120 EUR to buy decent FX MB like ASUS EVO in order not to think abt VRM cooling so much...sigh(using computeruniverse for prices)


Well the fact of the matter is that you don't have any heatsink on the actual VRMs for that board
For the time being you can always use http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011 not sure what stores you have over there but its an example

Word of advice though, don't overclock on that board until you get proper cooling for the VRMs or buy a new board


----------



## Sader0

I have a Aluminum Heat-sinks which I want to stick on VRMs - but sill I'm worried abt the buzzling noise they produce on full load of FX8320 with disabled turbo core....
Believe this states that they work on their maximum - p.s. where have you seen 6+2 phase - are you looking at the ATX version of the board ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I have a Aluminum Heat-sinks which I want to stick on VRMs - but sill I'm worried abt the buzzling noise they produce on full load of FX8320 with disabled turbo core....
> Believe this states that they work on their maximum - p.s. where have you seen 6+2 phase - are you looking at the ATX version of the board ?


The board that LinusBE has is 6+2 which is a different board than yours, I had the M5A88V-evo and it was an 8+2 phase. it was just my assumption that it was that without a heatsink... but I did a quick search and found a lot of people with issues on the 8150 and that board, unfortunately enough the 8350 is not much better power wise ~10% I think better


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Sorry my bad - the correct MB is M5A88-M EVO
> It has AM3+ 140W CPU support, but only 4+1 VRMs with no heatsink on these......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Sorry my bad - the correct MB is M5A88-M EVO
> It has AM3+ 140W CPU support, but only 4+1 VRMs with no heatsink on these......
> 
> 
> 
> iirc that is a 8+2 power phase board could be wrong on this..
> 
> The m5A88v-evo is 8+2
Click to expand...

No it is an un-sinked 4+1 phase board. I would recommend keeping the 8320 FAR away from that board. That combination is a potential fire hazard.

EDIT: Oh I see you mean the M5A88V-EVO. Yes that is 8+2. But his board is 4+1. Big no no.

They put more phases on their 880G board compared to their 990x and 990fx boards. I feel so cheaped out!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Sorry my bad - the correct MB is M5A88-M EVO
> It has AM3+ 140W CPU support, but only 4+1 VRMs with no heatsink on these......


let me guess cooling with Hyper 212?

le sigh.....


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> let me guess cooling with Hyper 212?
> 
> le sigh.....


Hahaha! Hyper 212 EVO is like it's own on going joke in this thread.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Hahaha! Hyper 212 EVO is like it's own on going joke in this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> let me guess cooling with Hyper 212?
> 
> le sigh.....


Lol.. Don't be so rude with them guys..

I'd say, they have their own purposes. But for Vishera, nope.. Air coolers can't simply keep up..

Being an owner of one of the best air coolers out there, with these chips and the kind of temp ceiling we have, AIO would be the least to recommend for Oc'ing.

Having said that, 240mm loop would net more than 10 degrees less from dual tower air coolers. Add in the noise. Sweet!

On other news, ( @megaman reference ) my loop is now semi done!!! But still needs more.. D5 pump, fans, nicer looking tubings and a lot more!!..

Not far from a beauty this. But will be.. Right now, I'd savour the silence, cooler CPU, and yes, moar MHz!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Hahaha! Hyper 212 EVO is like it's own on going joke in this thread.


Aye its been goingo n a long time now lol

There was a user called serker something or other trying to con there way into 5ghz for the evo lol

he even falsified results


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Aye its been goingo n a long time now lol
> 
> There was a user called serker something or other trying to con there way into 5ghz for the evo lol
> 
> he even falsified results


Now now you can get 5ghz on an evo

in

-20c weather


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Now now you can get 5ghz on an evo
> 
> in
> 
> -20c weather


Or with a Peltier.


----------



## SkateZilla

Peltiers.. lol.....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Hahaha! Hyper 212 EVO is like it's own on going joke in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye its been goingo n a long time now lol
> 
> There was a user called serker something or other trying to con there way into 5ghz for the evo lol
> 
> he even falsified results
Click to expand...

how do you falsify results?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> how do you falsify results?


photoshop


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I do not understand why everyone is slamming the 212 Evo, it is an excellent heatsink. (Asrock FX 990 Extreme 4, FX8320, 4.4GHz, 1.475v, load test with IBT AVX does not get above 44C Core, 65C socket temp.) My FX 8320 hits a wall at 4.4GHz but I did add a second fan on the 212 for push pull configuration.


----------



## Devildog83

Managed to run prime at 5Ghz and keep the temps around 50C or so, I am loving that. Will need to work on making sure it's stable but I like so far.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lol.. Don't be so rude with them guys..
> 
> I'd say, they have their own purposes. But for Vishera, nope.. Air coolers can't simply keep up..
> 
> Being an owner of one of the best air coolers out there, with these chips and the kind of temp ceiling we have, AIO would be the least to recommend for Oc'ing.
> 
> Having said that, 240mm loop would net more than 10 degrees less from dual tower air coolers. Add in the noise. Sweet!
> 
> On other news, ( @megaman reference ) my loop is now semi done!!! But still needs more.. D5 pump, fans, nicer looking tubings and a lot more!!..
> 
> Not far from a beauty this. But will be.. Right now, I'd savour the silence, cooler CPU, and yes, moar MHz!!!


Wanna take a look at the thread you are in? "[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club "

8 core processor owners club.. a hyper 212 has ABSOLUTELY no place in here.

As much as big air is decent for these chips.. some people have larger hands and ya.. those don't lend themselves to super easy installs.

small Aio > big air anyday.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I do not understand why everyone is slamming the 212 Evo, it is an excellent heatsink. (Asrock FX 990 Extreme 4, FX8320, 4.4GHz, 1.475v, load test with IBT AVX does not get above 44C Core, 65C socket temp.) *My FX 8320 hits a wall at 4.4GHz* but I did add a second fan on the 212 for push pull configuration.


congrats you are at your limit.

the people saying these coolers are good are using them on 85w TDP intel chips.

the cooling capacity of the 212 is marginally higher then the stock cooler with the bonus of it not being a turbine.

I've said it before.. someone spends 160$ on the processor, 100$ on the ram, 100+ on a ssd, ~100$ on a motherboard, 25$ on a cooler and 40$ on a PSU...

really.. why do people cheap out on two of the most important parts of your system? there is no logic in that choice..

you will end up killing something or spending more because everyone else is clocking higher. out the windows goes the little bit saved.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Managed to run prime at 5Ghz and keep the temps around 50C or so, I am loving that. Will need to work on making sure it's stable but I like so far.


Very nice indeed.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> congrats you are at your limit.
> 
> the people saying these coolers are good are using them on 85w TDP intel chips.
> 
> the cooling capacity of the 212 is marginally higher then the stock cooler with the bonus of it not being a turbine.
> 
> I've said it before.. someone spends 160$ on the processor, 100$ on the ram, 100+ on a ssd, ~100$ on a motherboard, 25$ on a cooler and 40$ on a PSU...
> 
> really.. why do people cheap out on two of the most important parts of your system? there is no logic in that choice..
> 
> you will end up killing something or spending more because everyone else is clocking higher. out the windows goes the little bit saved.


That is cool and all but, spending $100 on a cooler does not guarantee a good cooler. Nor does spending $35 on a cooler guarantee a crap one. In my experience, the cooler is far and wide better than the stock cooler ever would be. The fact is that my experience speaks volumes better than your opinion in this case. (Wish I did not hit the wall but, I did not hit the silicon lottery.)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> congrats you are at your limit.
> 
> the people saying these coolers are good are using them on 85w TDP intel chips.
> 
> the cooling capacity of the 212 is marginally higher then the stock cooler with the bonus of it not being a turbine.
> 
> I've said it before.. someone spends 160$ on the processor, 100$ on the ram, 100+ on a ssd, ~100$ on a motherboard, 25$ on a cooler and 40$ on a PSU...
> 
> really.. why do people cheap out on two of the most important parts of your system? there is no logic..


Nailed!
















[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Wanna take a look at the thread you are in? "[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club "
> 
> 8 core processor owners club.. a hyper 212 has ABSOLUTELY no place in here.
> 
> As much as big air is decent for these chips.. some people have larger hands and ya.. those don't lend themselves to super easy installs.
> 
> small Aio > big air anyday.


Exactly. Just like I said.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Managed to run prime at 5Ghz and keep the temps around 50C or so, I am loving that. Will need to work on making sure it's stable but I like so far.


Nice..

My pump has been limiting me so far.. This is all I can do at the moment..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by ManofGod1000 View Post
> 
> Well, I do not understand why everyone is slamming the 212 Evo, it is an excellent heatsink. (Asrock FX 990 Extreme 4, FX8320, 4.4GHz, 1.475v, load test with IBT AVX does not get above 44C Core, 65C socket temp.) My FX 8320 hits a wall at 4.4GHz but I did add a second fan on the 212 for push pull configuration.


lol..

on the 212. I'd like to say my dual tower can keep my chip under 45 with ambient in the 30s at 4.5... Go to 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, and you'll understand why people here laughs at the "212 Joke"

My dual tower peaked at clocks not included on the picture by the way..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> That is cool and all but, spending $100 on a cooler does not guarantee a good cooler. Nor does spending $35 on a cooler guarantee a crap one. In my experience, the cooler is far and wide better than the stock cooler ever would be. The fact is that my experience speaks volumes better than your opinion in this case. (Wish I did not hit the wall but, I did not hit the silicon lottery.)


your wall is not about your chip.. It's your COOLER..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Wanna take a look at the thread you are in? "[OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club "
> 
> 8 core processor owners club.. a hyper 212 has ABSOLUTELY no place in here.
> 
> As much as big air is decent for these chips.. some people have larger hands and ya.. those don't lend themselves to super easy installs.
> 
> small Aio > big air anyday.


That is your opinion and you are entirely entitled to it. That said, this cooler works great on the chip from 4.5 GHz down and blows air over the VRM heatsinks. Both my FX 8320 and FX 8350 did not hit the silicon lottery. (No it is not the cooling I am using since I also have a Thermaltake Pro Water 2.0 on my FX 8350.) I just have not hit the silicon lottery.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nailed!


Exactly. Just like I said.








Nice..

My pump has been limiting me so far.. This is all I can do at the moment..


lol..

on the 212. I'd like to say my dual tower can keep my chip under 45 with ambient in the 30s at 4.5... Go to 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, and you'll understand why people here laughs at the "212 Joke"

My dual tower peaked at clocks not included on the picture by the way..








your wall is not about your chip.. It's your COOLER..[/quote]

No, my wall is on my chip, not the cooler, I know what I am doing. However, if this chip could get to 4.7 or above, then I would have to replace the cooler. However, calling the cooler a joke is just elitist snobbery. To bad because I was actually starting to enjoy things around here. Oh well, at least Yawa created a great thread about the A10-7850K and HSA.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> That is your opinion and you are entirely entitled to it. That said, this cooler works great on the chip from 4.5 GHz down and blows air over the VRM heatsinks. Both my FX 8320 and FX 8350 did not hit the silicon lottery. (No it is not the cooling I am using since I also have a Thermaltake Pro Water 2.0 on my FX 8350.) I just have not hit the silicon lottery.


Ohh GOD!!

To talk about silicon lottery while being on a 212 is ridiculous. TBH with you.

I'd consider your point on silicon lottery if you used top notch cooling, high end mobo, and your chip is a dud!

My lazy chip won't even boot to windows at 4.9 with anything less 1.5 volts!.. Am I a silicon lottery loser?

Nope! 4.9 and up on mine just need a bath!! Look at what people round here does before claiming you know what you are doing (SAYING)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh GOD!!
> 
> To talk about silicon lottery while being on a 212 is ridiculous. TBH with you.
> 
> I'd consider your point on silicon lottery if you used top notch cooling, high end mobo, and your chip is a dud!
> 
> My lazy chip won't even boot to windows at 4.9 with anything less 1.5 volts!.. Am I a silicon lottery loser?
> 
> Nope!


Not GOD, not at all.

I am quite familiar with overclocking these chips, although I am not all knowing. My chips have hit a wall at 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz. I have pumped up to 1.5V into both and ended up not with overheating but immediate failure in IBT AXV with anything beyond the stated numbers I have given.

Disrespect all you want, I know that my chips have hit a wall. Also, the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 and Extreme 9 boards are not low end motherboards at all. Although, the Extreme 9 is better but, my FX 8350 does not run with any sort of stability beyond 4.5Ghz which is the normal average anyways for these chips.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Not GOD, not at all.
> 
> I am quite familiar with overclocking these chips, although I am not all knowing. My chips have hit a wall at 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz. I have pumped up to 1.5V into both and ended up not with overheating but immediate failure in IBT AXV with anything beyond the stated numbers I have given.
> 
> Disrespect all you want, I know that my chips have hit a wall. Also, the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 and Extreme 9 boards are not low end motherboards at all. Although, the Extreme 9 is better but, my FX 8350 does not run with any sort of stability beyond 4.5Ghz which is the normal average anyways for these chips.


Post screenshots









If you are saying the truth, people here would be more than willing to help you get past 4.5!!

Edit:

My GOD never referred to you.. LOL


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Post screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are saying the truth, people here would be more than willing to help you get past 4.5!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My GOD never referred to you.. LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Post screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are saying the truth, people here would be more than willing to help you get past 4.5!!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My GOD never referred to you.. LOL


I will do that on the home one with the FX 8350 in it. The one with the FX 8320 at 4.4GHz is the one I use for work. However, when I have a chance, I will close everything out and take a screenshot with HWMonitor and IBT AVX on the work computer.

The 990FX Extreme 4 board is good but seems to limit the overclock a bit more than the Extreme 9. I have had both chips in it and do not reach dangerous temps even with this 212 Evo. Can you upload the pics or do I have to find a site to upload them too and then link them?

Edit: I have the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro on the 8350 and it makes no difference on that chip as to how high it could go.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I will do that on the home one with the FX 8350 in it. The one with the FX 8320 at 4.4GHz is the one I use for work. However, when I have a chance, I will close everything out and take a screenshot with HWMonitor and IBT AVX on the work computer.
> 
> The 990FX Extreme 4 board is good but seems to limit the overclock a bit more than the Extreme 9. I have had both chips in it and do not reach dangerous temps even with this 212 Evo. Can you upload the pics or do I have to find a site to upload them too and then link them?
> 
> Edit: I have the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro on the 8350 and it makes no difference on that chip as to how high it could go.


-zzzzzzzz

4.4 and you're at 4.7v? Seems like you are pushing that cooler and motherboard a lot

now I started with a n520 which is better than the evo.. post your shots and I will ooint out every flaw in them..

needless to say I have been in this thread and read every story the evo just ok at cooler calm your god particle


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> -zzzzzzzz
> 
> 4.4 and you're at 4.7v? Seems like you are pushing that cooler and motherboard a lot
> 
> now I started with a n520 which is better than the evo.. post your shots and I will ooint out every flaw in them..
> 
> needless to say I have been in this thread and read every story the evo just ok at cooler calm your god particle


Sorry, cannot do so right now, the computer is doing work. (With total stability I might add.) However, I probably will be able to sometime tomorrow. Good luck with pointing out those flaws. (I have tweaked, pushed and tortured this board over the last 2.5 years and so far, so good).

Even the 1090T I had would only get up to 3.8Ghz with an H50. (Cooler was limiting for sure but, temps were not out of control but the VRM's probably heated up pretty good.) The Phenom II 945 worked good on it but I do not recall what I got out of the FX 8120 I had.


----------



## retardedsnail

I just ordered the evo 212 for my 8320.Are you guys saying its not enough for this chip,or that is bad?btw not planing on any overclock just the stock speed


----------



## Tsine

I did manage to get stability at 1.5 4.7 with my 8320 .But when I do tests when the cpu touches 200watt(reading with hwinfo) at 4.9 then motherboard shuts down .This while running IBT/prime


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just ordered the evo 212 for my 8320.Are you guys saying its not enough for this chip,or that is bad?btw not planing on any overclock just the stock speed


It has its purpose and not bad at it.. Just remember, before you start touching any over clocking button, 212 is not enough to tame these chips!!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> That is cool and all but, spending $100 on a cooler does not guarantee a good cooler. Nor does spending $35 on a cooler guarantee a crap one. In my experience, the cooler is far and wide better than the stock cooler ever would be. The fact is that my experience speaks volumes better than your opinion in this case. (Wish I did not hit the wall but, I did not hit the silicon lottery.)


actually with coolers you do generally get what you pay for... like i said COOLER and PSU are super vital cheaping out on them makes no sense..

" the hyper 212 is a great cooler" said by no one. at least no one that knows what they are doing.

Do i need to go find my stock cooler to prove how little benefit other then noise the hyper 212 has over it?

oh and heads up... this isn't just my opinion it is also my experience with over a year of regular posting IN THIS THREAD. (90% of my posts are in this thread







)

Golden chip or not.. hyper 212 is not going to get ANYONE much farther then you have gotten. that cooler can just flat out NOT deal with the heat.

would have been better off spending 20$ more on the single tower noctua, believe me it is worth the extra 20$ (might look the same, but better cooling pipes, better construction , and LIGHTYEARS age in mounting)

and FYI you havn't hit the point to be able to tell if you placed well in the lottery or not. your cooling and maybe your board are holding you back.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Sorry, cannot do so right now, the computer is doing work. (With total stability I might add.)










?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just ordered the evo 212 for my 8320.Are you guys saying its not enough for this chip,or that is bad?btw not planing on any overclock just the stock speed


It depends on your overclocking goal.
Dozens of people have used the 212 for the 8 cores, but none have gotten past 4.5 ghz ( honestly) on prime etc.

Above the voltage wall, a 10 C drop in temperature has yielded @ 200 mhz in stability for benchmarking programs from my experiences. The problem is, the evo peters out below that wall ( around 1.48 volts @ 4.5ghz more or less).

As a comparison of cooling abilities I have 960T X6 that I have had under various coolers and it would hit its thermal limits @ 4.0 ghz on the N620 , 4.2 ghz under an h-60 , 4.4+ on a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme 4.6 ghz on the 480 mm custom loop. The N620 is considerably better than the Evo and I wouldn't even consider the 620 for overclocking an 8core Vishera.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just ordered the evo 212 for my 8320.Are you guys saying its not enough for this chip,or that is bad?btw not planing on any overclock just the stock speed


all you are doing is paying for a quieter cooler. if that is worth the cost sure...

but like i said a few posts ago.. the are alternative that cost just slightly more that do a MUCH better job.

the mounting system on the hyper 212s just blows donkeys.. hell even Zalman's coolers mount better then 212's

with the hyper 212 i say "caveat emptor" you get what you pay for, if you get the OC itch you will regret the waste.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> I did manage to get stability at 1.5 4.7 with my 8320 .But when I do tests when the cpu touches 200watt(reading with hwinfo) at 4.9 then motherboard shuts down .This while running IBT/prime


maybe you tripped your OCP on your PSU? rough math dictates you are out of power

chances are you are using closer too 250w.

9590 is 220w @ stock (4.7)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Proof that my computer is doing work with total stability right now? Sorry, I will not take a screen shot of companies and customer information just so you can see my computer working well. I am sure that is not what you meant but, that would be the results right now, it is doing work.

Oh, and the only reason I have rebooted it is to tweak it and install Windows updates. Otherwise, the machine just keeps going and going. Just a heads up too: I am certain that some Asus boards are better than the board I have now. However, I will not buy from a company that treats its customers like crap after the fact. (Shame too because I would have loved one otherwise.)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Proof that my computer is doing work with total stability right now? Sorry, I will not take a screen shot of companies and customer information just so you can see my computer working well. I am sure that is not what you meant but, that would be the results right now, it is doing work.
> 
> Oh, and the only reason I have rebooted it is to tweak it and install Windows updates. Otherwise, the machine just keeps going and going. Just a heads up too: I am certain that some Asus boards are better than the board I have now. However, I will not buy from a company that treats its customers like crap after the fact. (Shame too because I would have loved one otherwise.)


don't claim something you can't / won't prove. I don't need to see nor care about your work.

I want to see (among other regulars, which there are two or three yet to chime in that likely will) legitimate stability tests. AVX IBT on max for 10+ run or an hour + or prime blend

and DISPITE your opinion Asus actually treats their customers wonderfully. I cannot speak with their subcontracted RMA sites, the one I deal with is owned by Asus.

the fact that you can call them about a 7 year old product and get support is amazing.


----------



## retardedsnail

I get it,thanks for the infh well its not so bad at least I wont have to listen to the goddamn jet engine of the stock cooler.

But I still think that it will perform better then the stock one, since I got Cooler Master Elite 372 case with bunch of 120mm fans in in : 2 on top blowing out 2 on the side blowing in 1 on front and 1 on back.
With that in mind I would be very happy if the evo 212 can keep the 8320 under 55 C at full load.The stock one was 65-70


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> congrats you are at your limit.
> 
> the people saying these coolers are good are using them on 85w TDP intel chips.
> 
> the cooling capacity of the 212 is marginally higher then the stock cooler with the bonus of it not being a turbine.
> 
> I've said it before.. someone spends 160$ on the processor, 100$ on the ram, 100+ on a ssd, ~100$ on a motherboard, 25$ on a cooler and 40$ on a PSU...
> 
> really.. why do people cheap out on two of the most important parts of your system? there is no logic in that choice..
> 
> you will end up killing something or spending more because everyone else is clocking higher. out the windows goes the little bit saved.
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool and all but, spending $100 on a cooler does not guarantee a good cooler. Nor does spending $35 on a cooler guarantee a crap one. In my experience, the cooler is far and wide better than the stock cooler ever would be. The fact is that my experience speaks volumes better than your opinion in this case. (Wish I did not hit the wall but, I did not hit the silicon lottery.)
Click to expand...

Although there have been some chips like that. I can count them on one hand.

Your cooler is limiting you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh GOD!!
> 
> To talk about silicon lottery while being on a 212 is ridiculous. TBH with you.
> 
> I'd consider your point on silicon lottery if you used top notch cooling, high end mobo, and your chip is a dud!
> 
> My lazy chip won't even boot to windows at 4.9 with anything less 1.5 volts!.. Am I a silicon lottery loser?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> Not GOD, not at all.
> 
> I am quite familiar with overclocking these chips, although I am not all knowing. My chips have hit a wall at 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz. I have pumped up to 1.5V into both and ended up not with overheating but immediate failure in IBT AXV with anything beyond the stated numbers I have given.
> 
> Disrespect all you want, I know that my chips have hit a wall. Also, the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 and Extreme 9 boards are not low end motherboards at all. Although, the Extreme 9 is better but, my FX 8350 does not run with any sort of stability beyond 4.5Ghz which is the normal average anyways for these chips.
Click to expand...

Besides that most chips need 1.4-1.6 to get above 4.5 that aside you can look back the better part of a year and see. Your limit with a 212 is around 4.4 the limiting factor is your cooler. Period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that my computer is doing work with total stability right now? Sorry, I will not take a screen shot of companies and customer information just so you can see my computer working well. I am sure that is not what you meant but, that would be the results right now, it is doing work.
> 
> Oh, and the only reason I have rebooted it is to tweak it and install Windows updates. Otherwise, the machine just keeps going and going. Just a heads up too: I am certain that some Asus boards are better than the board I have now. However, I will not buy from a company that treats its customers like crap after the fact. (Shame too because I would have loved one otherwise.)
Click to expand...

Really. Your pc does not have a min all Button? Nor a hide Taskbar setting?

All I hear are poor excuses trying to justify yourself. You have experienced people here willing to help. But you are so set that it is the chip and nothing else.

Golden chips have never been found from a budget cooler. And never will.

As to asus. I wanna know where you get your facts. I can say I always had a great experience with them. All cyst service has horror stories no matter which company. Most of them screed up themselves and caused the damage imo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I get it,thanks for the infh well its not so bad at least I wont have to listen to the goddamn jet engine of the stock cooler.
> 
> But I still think that it will perform better then the stock one, since I got Cooler Master Elite 372 case with bunch of 120mm fans in in : 2 on top blowing out 2 on the side blowing in 1 on front and 1 on back.
> With that in mind I would be very happy if the evo 212 can keep the 8320 under 55 C at full load.The stock one was 65-70


With that case.. i wouldn't actually recommend an air cooler.

20-30 bux more should get you a CM Seidon 120v

I would hazard to guess you might suffer from restricted air flow if you go air cooler.

EDIT: logic behind it, an Air cooler dumps hot air back into the case. small AIO make it so that the hot air doesn't fill the case. the heat is at the rad then pulled out of the case with the rad fan.

if you wanted to push your chip beyond stock, this will cool your rig better.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> small Aio > big air anyday.


So you'd rather use an H60 than an PH-TC140PE?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> So you'd rather use an H60 than an PH-TC140PE?


h90 > h60

but yes, I cannot deal with the frustrations of big air with my big clumsy hands..

i am however not saying its better


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> h90 > h60
> 
> but yes, I cannot deal with the frustrations of big air with my big clumsy hands..
> 
> i am however not saying its better


That I can agree with... big clumsy hands and big air coolers are a recipe for anger and frustration


----------



## austinmrs

The new noctua NH D15 beated a lot of AIO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The new noctua NH D15 beated a lot of AIO.


Probably did but im not interested in Big air towers for the reasons FlailScHLAMP listed above and I hate the idea of all the extra weight on the socket.

I travel with my PC so for me its a bo brainer. AIO all the way


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The new noctua NH D15 beated a lot of AIO.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably did but im not interested in Big air towers for the reasons FlailScHLAMP listed above and I hate the idea of all the extra weight on the socket.
> 
> I travel with my PC so for me its a bo brainer. AIO all the way
Click to expand...

Don't like the weight of big air and the darn thing is in the way for swappin ram etc.

Most cooler comparisons are done using Intel chips with a mild overclock, neither of which represent what I do very well at all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The new noctua NH D15 beated a lot of AIO.


LOL.. AT Stock and UnderVolted!!!

Can you post the complete link instead of a picture??

Switching from a Big Tower Air to Custom have had me informed of the headroom offered by liquid cooling. So if you read a part where the test set-up is not pushed to the limits, you'll never gonna see the true picture..










Edit:

Wow!! Just typing " Noctua D15 " on Google Images will show you a lot of Comparison Graphs from Many review sources for the d15. Funny thing is, they're all done with either a 3960 or a 3770K *UNDERVOLTED at 1.1*


----------



## Devildog83

I am going for 5Ghz + stable, I have 1.350 VID. Anyone running past 5 Ghz tell me what CPU/NB and HT link they are running to get stable there and how much volts did you need. Maybe UEFI screenies to give me a baseline to work with. Thanks.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't claim something you can't / won't prove. I don't need to see nor care about your work.
> 
> I want to see (among other regulars, which there are two or three yet to chime in that likely will) legitimate stability tests. AVX IBT on max for 10+ run or an hour + or prime blend
> 
> and DISPITE your opinion Asus actually treats their customers wonderfully. I cannot speak with their subcontracted RMA sites, the one I deal with is owned by Asus.
> 
> the fact that you can call them about a 7 year old product and get support is amazing.


Since I do not lie, I am not going to worry about whether you think I should claim something or not. Also, as far as things go, when I have work that is getting or needs to get done, the work comes first and will always come first. I am not going to stress test the machine well I am getting things done for customers. Besides, I already explained in an earlier post that I was going to do so when I can. However, I did not see any response to whether we can post pictures directly or do I have to upload them to a site and then post a link?

To the one who asked about the Hyper 212 Evo, for a decent cooler with a mild overclock of up to 4.5Ghz, it will work great. (Way better than the stock cooler ever would be. I have a 212 in my work machine FX 8320 and it works great with a push pull fan configuration.) AIO coolers are good but the one thing is, there is no air being pushed across the VRM's or VRM heatsinks. Oh, and I test using 50 runs of standard IBT AVX.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The new noctua NH D15 beated a lot of AIO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


please tell us how this has bering on 8 core vish chips?

undervolted IVY-E is tame for heat...

I can't see it perform heads and toes better then its smaller twin tower brother.

but likely a very good cooler if you can handle the bulk.


----------



## austinmrs

Hmm ok, so AIO is really the way to go.

Was about to buy the D15. Should i wait for the H220x and get one instead?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just ordered the evo 212 for my 8320.Are you guys saying its not enough for this chip,or that is bad?btw not planing on any overclock just the stock speed


You will be fine with that for what you want to do. Also, I would recommend ordering a second fan for push pull configuration. If in the future, you do decide to do extreme overclocking, you can always upgrade at a later date. I ordered the exact same fan from Amazon since Cooler Master wanted about $10 in shipping alone for a single fan.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Hmm ok, so AIO is really the way to go.
> 
> Was about to buy the D15. Should i wait for the H220x and get one instead?


I bought a used 240mm Custom for the price of a Block.. 120 US$

Yes, it's a pain cleaning other people's old stuff.. But it worked flawlessly..

If you can find a deal like that, would be a good place for you to start..


----------



## austinmrs

Bah. I have Arc Midi R2.

With 4 NF A14 FLX.

2 on front intake, 1 rear exhaust, and 1 on back of socket intake too.

Dunno what i should do.. Buy H220x and put on top exhaust?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Since I do not lie, I am not going to worry about whether you think I should claim something or not. Also, as far as things go, when I have work that is getting or needs to get done, the work comes first and will always come first. I am not going to stress test the machine well *I am getting things done for customers*. Besides, I already explained in an earlier post that I was going to do so when I can. However, I did not see any response to whether we can post pictures directly or do I have to upload them to a site and then post a link?
> 
> To the one who asked about the Hyper 212 Evo, for a decent cooler with a mild overclock of up to 4.5Ghz, it will work great. (Way better than the stock cooler ever would be. I have a 212 in my work machine FX 8320 and it works great with a push pull fan configuration.) AIO coolers are good but the one thing is, there is no air being pushed across the VRM's or VRM heatsinks. Oh, and I test using 50 runs of *standard IBT AVX.*


BLAH BLAH BLAH, excuses and internet BS.

are you super new to OCN? are you not aware you are in the thread that is almost infamous on this site for being harsh on those who tell tall tales..

your testing is utterly laughable. you've got to try harder to be able to claim full stable, atleast here.

also was the extra fan on your 212 worth the 2 or 3 degrees?

also it kinda looks like your arguing on a internet forum.. I'm sure your customers are glad to pay you for that









oh.. as for some absent excuse of a picture, ya know that little button that look like a picture



click it and browse for your pic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Hmm ok, so AIO is really the way to go.
> 
> Was about to buy the D15. Should i wait for the H220x and get one instead?


d15 might be a tight fit for your case.

H220X would be an excellent option if you don't already have a water cooler. lets you add to the loop so you don't need to invest in a super loop if your not doing too much,


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Proof that my computer is doing work with total stability right now? Sorry, I will not take a screen shot of companies and customer information just so you can see my computer working well. I am sure that is not what you meant but, that would be the results right now, it is doing work.
> 
> Oh, and the only reason I have rebooted it is to tweak it and install Windows updates. Otherwise, the machine just keeps going and going. Just a heads up too: I am certain that some Asus boards are better than the board I have now. However, I will not buy from a company that treats its customers like crap after the fact. (Shame too because I would have loved one otherwise.)


Post some screens of like CPU Z and stuff, I know this may sound like a noob question but are your HTT link or FSB OC maybe ?

Mine are currently underclocked as it is now, I wanted maximum stability and lowest motherboard temps.

Also updating you sig with your PC could be nice


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> H220X would be an excellent option if you don't already have a water cooler. lets you add to the loop so you don't need to invest in a super loop if your not doing too much,


so should i just keep my fan configuration like this?

And just put the H220x on top exhaust?

Or maybe i can put it on front intake?


----------



## Gregory14

I setup HWINFO to show the important stuff, basically configured the junk to not monitor, and renamed stuff. Also added more decimal digits to the sensors who show it, and changed the polling time to every 10 seconds, lowers the cpu usage a bit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> so should i just keep my fan configuration like this?
> 
> And just put the H220x on top exhaust?
> 
> Or maybe i can put it on front intake?


either work. I think top exhaust would be better as it is not restricted by an intake filter.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> either work. I think top exhaust would be better as it is not restricted by an intake filter.


Ive heard that push or pull give the same results.

i would rather have it on top but with the fans on top of it, to avoid dust on the radiator..


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am going for 5Ghz + stable, I have 1.350 VID. Anyone running past 5 Ghz tell me what CPU/NB and HT link they are running to get stable there and how much volts did you need. Maybe UEFI screenies to give me a baseline to work with. Thanks.


It takes my board at least 1.45 to get 2700+ CPU/NB stable. It really does not like going that high. 2200-2300 is fine with 1.25 though. I don't think your CPU is nearly close to stable with only 1.35 Vcore I would have to see some stress testing screenshots of that before I believe it. I don't think I've seen anyone have 5Ghz stable in this entire thread under 1.5 vcore. I think I might have seen a 9370 5Ghz @ 1.48 but even that is a long shot.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Ive heard that push or pull give the same results.
> 
> i would rather have it on top but with the fans on top of it, to avoid dust on the radiator..


You actually can't do push/pull with the h220x from what little I've seen of it it might be able to handle up to maybe 3 fans maximum if you don't add another rad. so you could only have a partial push/pull configuration. The pump is stronger than the standard h220 so it's got that as well at least.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> You actually can't do push/pull with the h220x from what little I've seen of it it might be able to handle up to maybe 3 fans maximum if you don't add another rad. so you could only have a partial push/pull configuration. The pump is stronger than the standard h220 so it's got that as well at least.


Did i talk about push pull? I didnt lol.

Read what i said.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> It takes my board at least 1.45 to get 2700+ CPU/NB stable. It really does not like going that high. 2200-2300 is fine with 1.25 though. I don't think your CPU is nearly close to stable with only 1.35 Vcore I would have to see some stress testing screenshots of that before I believe it. I don't think I've seen anyone have 5Ghz stable in this entire thread under 1.5 vcore. I think I might have seen a 9370 5Ghz @ 1.48 but even that is a long shot.


winks back at ya....that is the baseline VID, wanted to know where to start at 5..probably already done.


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just ordered the evo 212 for my 8320.Are you guys saying its not enough for this chip,or that is bad?btw not planing on any overclock just the stock speed


The Evo will crush the stock cooler from both a noise and a temp standpoint. Anyone that claims they're on par has never used an Evo. The Evo is a great little cooler...As long as you don't want to push past 4.5GHz, and even that is stretching it in my personal experience.

I managed to achieve a static 4.4GHz overclock on a Hyper 212 Evo, but my overclock of choice used the Turbo functionality of the FX 8320 instead. I managed to pull off a turbo overclock of 4.4/4.55/4.67GHz. What that means is that under moderate load, my CPU would run at 4.55GHz across most/all cores, depending on temps. If load was very high, it'd run at 4.4GHz, which I was running stable already anyway. 4.67GHz would bounce around from core to core as temps permitted, increasing single threaded performance. That overclock worked great for me in games, which is what I really built my machine for. Since they rarely slam my CPU I was staying around 4.55GHz, but with 4.67GHz floating around as temps permitted.

I ultimately stepped up to a "better" air cooler. The $55 Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power is a beast of mythic proportions. It's allowed me to step up to a 4.6GHz static overclock (socket temps stop me every time...I have more than enough thermal headroom at the core to hit 4.7, but I'm hitting 70C at the socket at 4.6 while stress testing. That's an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 issue, 6+2+2 power phase ftl) and to a 4.5/4.64/4.76GHz Turbo overclock.

Was the improvement in performance worth it? Eh...It's not bad, but it's not as impressive as I thought it'd be. I run vsync and a frame limiter set to 79fps, one below the refresh rate of my overclocked IPS monitor, so I didn't notice a huge difference. Maybe fewer FPS dips below 79 here and there, but nothing earth shattering. Still, I like having the extra headroom: Far Cry 3 doesn't ever push much past 70% CPU usage for me at this level of Turbo OC, and core/socket temps both hover around 50C while I'm playing it.

Still, despite all the insistence in this thread to the contrary, the Evo can work on these CPUs just fine. You just won't go far from an overclocking standpoint. Keep in mind that you're not hearing from happy Evo users here: you're hearing from people that're pushing past 5GHz on custom loops and high end AIO liquid coolers. For the average user/gamer that is looking to get some good bang for their buck in these chips and to keep it cool and maybe pursue a mild overclock, the Evo is a great choice.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Ive heard that push or pull give the same results.
> 
> i would rather have it on top but with the fans on top of it, to avoid dust on the radiator..


not going to gain much by push pull..

however i don't think u can do push pull on the h220x unless you can unmount the pump and mount it else where.

you have room for a swiftech 3x 120 if you need more then a dual that is always an option.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not going to gain much by push pull..
> 
> however i don't think u can do push pull on the h220x unless you can unmount the pump and mount it else where.
> 
> you have room for a swiftech 3x 120 if you need more then a dual that is always an option.


Again, i did not talk about push/pull. I talked about push OR pull. Ive heard they give the same results.

this:



The 1st one will not leave dust on the rad. The 2nd one is the most standart, but will fill the rad with dust.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> The Evo will crush the stock cooler from both a noise and a temp standpoint. Anyone that claims they're on par has never used an Evo. The Evo is a great little cooler...As long as you don't want to push past 4.5GHz, and even that is stretching it in my personal experience.
> 
> I managed to achieve a static 4.4GHz overclock on a Hyper 212 Evo, but my overclock of choice used the Turbo functionality of the FX 8320 instead. I managed to pull off a turbo overclock of 4.4/4.55/4.67GHz. What that means is that under moderate load, my CPU would run at 4.55GHz across most/all cores, depending on temps. If load was very high, it'd run at 4.4GHz, which I was running stable already anyway. 4.67GHz would bounce around from core to core as temps permitted, increasing single threaded performance. That overclock worked great for me in games, which is what I really built my machine for. Since they rarely slam my CPU I was staying around 4.55GHz, but with 4.67GHz floating around as temps permitted.
> 
> I ultimately stepped up to a "better" air cooler. The $55 Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power is a beast of mythic proportions. It's allowed me to step up to a 4.6GHz static overclock (socket temps stop me every time...I have more than enough thermal headroom at the core to hit 4.7, but I'm hitting 70C at the socket at 4.6 while stress testing. That's an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 issue, 6+2+2 power phase ftl) and to a 4.5/4.64/4.76GHz Turbo overclock.
> 
> Was the improvement in performance worth it? Eh...It's not bad, but it's not as impressive as I thought it'd be. I run vsync and a frame limiter set to 79fps, one below the refresh rate of my overclocked IPS monitor, so I didn't notice a huge difference. Maybe fewer FPS dips below 79 here and there, but nothing earth shattering. Still, I like having the extra headroom: Far Cry 3 doesn't ever push much past 70% CPU usage for me at this level of Turbo OC, and core/socket temps both hover around 50C while I'm playing it.
> 
> Still, despite all the insistence in this thread to the contrary, the Evo can work on these CPUs just fine. You just won't go far from an overclocking standpoint. Keep in mind that you're not hearing from happy Evo users here: you're hearing from people that're pushing past 5GHz on custom loops and high end AIO liquid coolers. For the average user/gamer that is looking to get some good bang for their buck in these chips and to keep it cool and maybe pursue a mild overclock, the Evo is a great choice.


Yea I got that board too.. stupid socket heats way too mcuh







, but eh other than that it's a nice board!

Have you tryed to put a fan in the back socket ? I just got my splitter cables so I'll try to find a good position for my 14cm fan there uhh If I manage to repair it (i broke 1 blade).

Also I can wait to get my new graphic card to see how it affect temps, that Inno3d Ichill 770 seem to run mad cool..


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea I got that board too.. stupid socket heats way too mcuh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but eh other than that it's a nice board!
> 
> Have you tryed to put a fan in the back socket ? I just got my splitter cables so I'll try to find a good position for my 14cm fan there uhh If I manage to repair it (i broke 1 blade).
> 
> Also I can wait to get my new graphic card to see how it affect temps, that Inno3d Ichill 770 seem to run mad cool..


Yeah, it's a nice board. Just half wish I'd spent the extra $30 to get a Sabertooth. Oh well, I had different priorities during my initial build...Keeping things cheap.









I've got a little 80mm fan back there right now. Cut a hole for it in my case wall. It works, but it's losing some effectiveness the higher I push. Still, it's got me this far, and that's a lot further than I intended to go when I first put this machine together. A 140 would probably work a lot better. Let me know how yours does when you get it back there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Again, i did not talk about push/pull. I talked about push OR pull. Ive heard they give the same results.
> 
> this:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st one will not leave dust on the rad. The 2nd one is the most standart, but will fill the rad with dust.


uh... just point both fans to exhaust out from the rad.. use the front to intake air that is what the filter is there for.

not sure why anyone would do what you pictured in the second part. if they want to do that they put it on the front and exhaust out the top.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> uh... just point both fans to exhaust out from the rad.. use the front to intake air that is what the filter is there for.
> 
> not sure why anyone would do what you pictured in the second part. if they want to do that they put it on the front and exhaust out the top.


Failed the draw lol

This was what i meant



The 1st option will not let dust on the rad. The 2nd will. Linus says that they perfom equal. Push or pull, its the same


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Yeah, it's a nice board. Just half wish I'd spent the extra $30 to get a Sabertooth. Oh well, I had different priorities during my initial build...Keeping things cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a little 80mm fan back there right now. *Cut a hole for it in my case wall. It works, but it's losing some effectiveness the higher I push*. Still, it's got me this far, and that's a lot further than I intended to go when I first put this machine together. A 140 would probably work a lot better. Let me know how yours does when you get it back there.


It's not that it loses it's effectiveness the higher you go.. There will be a point in your OC that socket will be hotter than core. (I have observed this happens on moderate 4.5-4.7 GHz) And will even things up where the cores will be hotter than the socket. ( 4.7-up) But the effectiveness of a fan pointed to the socket and VRMs will always be there.

It will hurt your system if you remove it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Again, i did not talk about push/pull. I talked about push OR pull. Ive heard they give the same results.
> 
> this:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st one will not leave dust on the rad. The 2nd one is the most standard, but will fill the rad with dust.


Dust build up will be dependent on your case cooling config. If you mount it as exhaust, just filter your intake fans.

But IMO, push or pull as long as you can mount it as exhaust. Reason, with your OC, the rad will be hot. (considering it's a 240 mil rad) And you don't want it spraying hot air back to your system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> The Evo will crush the stock cooler from both a noise and a temp standpoint. Anyone that claims they're on par has never used an Evo. The Evo is a great little cooler...As long as you don't want to push past 4.5GHz, and even that is stretching it in my personal experience.
> 
> I managed to achieve a static 4.4GHz overclock on a Hyper 212 Evo, but my overclock of choice used the Turbo functionality of the FX 8320 instead. I managed to pull off a turbo overclock of 4.4/4.55/4.67GHz. What that means is that under moderate load, my CPU would run at 4.55GHz across most/all cores, depending on temps. If load was very high, it'd run at 4.4GHz, which I was running stable already anyway. 4.67GHz would bounce around from core to core as temps permitted, increasing single threaded performance. That overclock worked great for me in games, which is what I really built my machine for. Since they rarely slam my CPU I was staying around 4.55GHz, but with 4.67GHz floating around as temps permitted.
> 
> I ultimately stepped up to a "better" air cooler. The $55 Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power is a beast of mythic proportions. It's allowed me to step up to a 4.6GHz static overclock (socket temps stop me every time...I have more than enough thermal headroom at the core to hit 4.7, but I'm hitting 70C at the socket at 4.6 while stress testing. That's an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 issue, 6+2+2 power phase ftl) and to a 4.5/4.64/4.76GHz Turbo overclock.
> 
> Was the improvement in performance worth it? Eh...It's not bad, but it's not as impressive as I thought it'd be. I run vsync and a frame limiter set to 79fps, one below the refresh rate of my overclocked IPS monitor, so I didn't notice a huge difference. Maybe fewer FPS dips below 79 here and there, but nothing earth shattering. Still, I like having the extra headroom: Far Cry 3 doesn't ever push much past 70% CPU usage for me at this level of Turbo OC, and core/socket temps both hover around 50C while I'm playing it.
> 
> Still, despite all the insistence in this thread to the contrary, the Evo can work on these CPUs just fine. You just won't go far from an overclocking standpoint. Keep in mind that you're not hearing from happy Evo users here: you're hearing from people that're pushing past 5GHz on custom loops and high end AIO liquid coolers. For the average user/gamer that is looking to get some good bang for their buck in these chips and to keep it cool and maybe pursue a mild overclock, the Evo is a great choice.


I don't mean to sound rude but when people here try to recommend better coolers than the EVO, don't take them as insults or whatever. Most of them came through that situation where they got disappointed with the choices they made. They just want to spread as much info on to the new guys to avoid being in the same route as they were.

We, in this community, would like to help one another. Sometimes words around here hurt. And people get blunt. But mind you, it's all for the purpose of helping.

That being said, you can be honest to yourself and wish for a higher OC for example but the cooler you've got is not up for the task. 4.5GHz on a Vishera may sound like a lot especially from an 8320, +1GHz!!! But performance-wise, it is not where you could say you have OC'ed enough and be happy with it. If you have happen to bench or played your game at 4.8 and up, you'll understand the need for a much higher OC than what you've got right now.

I just tweaked mine at 5.1 and let my brother play on it without telling him it's on a higher clock and it keeps on troubling him why the game has become more fluid, more responsive, and keeps on blabbering why on earth was he able to move and do things on the game not previously possible at 4.8..keeps showing me his new driving trick!! lol







( me smiling on the background







) You'll understand it once you reach the point.









As for your argument over the EVO, I could only say this,

THIS IS OCN, PEOPLE HERE PURSUE PERFORMANCE.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Failed the draw lol
> 
> This was what i meant
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st option will not let dust on the rad. The 2nd will. Linus says that they perfom equal. Push or pull, its the same


then you should know that linus prefers the first over the second, for the simple fact of easier cleaning.


----------



## austinmrs

Bah i just regret buying the NF A14 FLX. If it was now, would had buy NF A14 PWM.

Then i could buy the H220x, put 2 NF F12 PWM, and use the Swiftech 8 pwm controller on the cpu header, and my case would be so so silent.. ahah

I have my 4 x NF A14 FLX running at 12V, not that loud, but still, could have bought PWM version, and run them all nice and quiet


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> then you should know that linus prefers the first over the second, for the simple fact of easier cleaning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> then you should know that linus prefers the first over the second, for the simple fact of easier cleaning.


I'd prefer the 2nd.. Reason being: I find no love shown on radiators with bent fins..
















Having an open Rad on the area above the CPU will have it exposed to a lot of hands during install (trying reach that 12 volts socket, fan headers and stuff especially on a tight case) would mean accidentally bending them fins.. Ohh my OCDish
















But yeah, cleaning the rad would be better off on option 1..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd prefer the 2nd.. Reason being: I find no love shown on radiators with bent fins..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having an open Rad on the area above the CPU will have it exposed to a lot of hands during install (trying reach that 12 volts socket, fan headers and stuff especially on a tight case) would mean accidentally bending them fins.. Ohh my OCDish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, cleaning the rad would be better off on option 1..


i load my visible side of the rad with LED light version of the ones on the other side.. lower powered so i have em near max to keep up with the ones on the top.

benifet of push/pull = being able to run more fans slower and get the same result.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't claim something you can't / won't prove. I don't need to see nor care about your work.
> 
> I want to see (among other regulars, which there are two or three yet to chime in that likely will) legitimate stability tests. AVX IBT on max for 10+ run or an hour + or prime blend
> 
> and DISPITE your opinion Asus actually treats their customers wonderfully. I cannot speak with their subcontracted RMA sites, the one I deal with is owned by Asus.
> 
> the fact that you can call them about a 7 year old product and get support is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I do not lie, I am not going to worry about whether you think I should claim something or not. Also, as far as things go, when I have work that is getting or needs to get done, the work comes first and will always come first. I am not going to stress test the machine well I am getting things done for customers. Besides, I already explained in an earlier post that I was going to do so when I can. However, I did not see any response to whether we can post pictures directly or do I have to upload them to a site and then post a link?
> 
> To the one who asked about the Hyper 212 Evo, for a decent cooler with a mild overclock of up to 4.5Ghz, it will work great. (Way better than the stock cooler ever would be. I have a 212 in my work machine FX 8320 and it works great with a push pull fan configuration.) AIO coolers are good but the one thing is, there is no air being pushed across the VRM's or VRM heatsinks. Oh, and I test using 50 runs of _*standard IBT AVX*_.
Click to expand...

first problem, unless you have a minor amount of ram, you are not pushing your imc very hard, secondly your not even getting full heat load further making your argument worse.

we may come off as harsh, but we are just blunt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am going for 5Ghz + stable, I have 1.350 VID. Anyone running past 5 Ghz tell me what CPU/NB and HT link they are running to get stable there and how much volts did you need. Maybe UEFI screenies to give me a baseline to work with. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes my board at least 1.45 to get 2700+ CPU/NB stable. It really does not like going that high. 2200-2300 is fine with 1.25 though. I don't think your CPU is nearly close to stable with only 1.35 Vcore I would have to see some stress testing screenshots of that before I believe it. I don't think I've seen anyone have 5Ghz stable in this entire thread under 1.5 vcore. I think I might have seen a 9370 5Ghz @ 1.48 but even that is a long shot.
Click to expand...

not vcore, vid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Ive heard that push or pull give the same results.
> 
> i would rather have it on top but with the fans on top of it, to avoid dust on the radiator..
> 
> 
> 
> You actually can't do push/pull with the h220x from what little I've seen of it it might be able to handle up to maybe 3 fans maximum if you don't add another rad. so you could only have a partial push/pull configuration. The pump is stronger than the standard h220 so it's got that as well at least.
Click to expand...

this, but fyi rads get dust with or without filtered intakes, it just happens, i personally just use a shopvac till i pull apart my loop and then i wash it with water


----------



## CravinR1

How is this:

8350 @ 4.5 1.4625v with h80i balanced with max temp 58 cel


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How is this:
> 
> 8350 @ 4.5 1.4625v with h80i balanced with max temp 58 cel










sounds good







got a fan on your vrms?


----------



## CravinR1

I thought the 990fxa-ud3h was ok with the vrm? But the only fan I have is a back intake that blows across the vrms towards the front (where I had to mount the h80i in the 5.25 bays and exhaust out the front.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I thought the 990fxa-ud3h was ok with the vrm? But the only fan I have is a back intake that blows across the vrms towards the front (where I had to mount the h80i in the 5.25 bays and exhaust out the front.


doesn't need one, but doesn't hurt, no interest in pushing a little further? you do have 10* or so of easy headroom


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i load my visible side of the rad with LED light version of the ones on the other side.. lower powered so i have em near max to keep up with the ones on the top.
> 
> benifet of push/pull = being able to run more fans slower and get the same result.


Ohh yeah.. the visual!!!









Since we're on topic, and I have totally missed when people round here talked about fans, I'll ask again.. lol









Anybody here have any experience with Black Ice GT Stealth Rads? these are densely finned slim rads. I got a 360 one, and an EX 360. (the EX is already a dense-finned rad but compared to the GTS ughh)

What fans would you guys recommend for the cheap..lol

I currently have 6 Cougar dual-Xs and wonder if adding cougar Vortexes would be better than opting for another 6 Dual-Xs.

Or do you guys have better options I might try out on local prices.

thanks


----------



## Nisrock7863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude but when people here try to recommend better coolers than the EVO, don't take them as insults or whatever. Most of them came through that situation where they got disappointed with the choices they made. They just want to spread as much info on to the new guys to avoid being in the same route as they were.
> 
> We, in this community, would like to help one another. Sometimes words around here hurt. And people get blunt. But mind you, it's all for the purpose of helping.
> 
> That being said, you can be honest to yourself and wish for a higher OC for example but the cooler you've got is not up for the task. 4.5GHz on a Vishera may sound like a lot especially from an 8320, +1GHz!!! But performance-wise, it is not where you could say you have OC'ed enough and be happy with it. If you have happen to bench or played your game at 4.8 and up, you'll understand the need for a much higher OC than what you've got right now.
> 
> I just tweaked mine at 5.1 and let my brother play on it without telling him it's on a higher clock and it keeps on troubling him why the game has become more fluid, more responsive, and keeps on blabbering why on earth was he able to move and do things on the game not previously possible at 4.8..keeps showing me his new driving trick!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( me smiling on the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) You'll understand it once you reach the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your argument over the EVO, I could only say this,
> 
> THIS IS OCN, PEOPLE HERE PURSUE PERFORMANCE.


This is an open forum. People here pursue whatever it is they're pursuing. It's entirely individual, as are the budgets with which they pursue it.







Pretending everyone wants to hit 5GHz is assuming elitism and exclusivity. That's fine, but not everyone here wants what you want. This isn't the Official Vishera 5GHz Club thread, it's the Vishera Owners Club. Hell, the guy I was responding to wasn't planning on overclocking at all, but the anti-Evo animosity on this forum made him question his choice to order one. That's ridiculous.

I champion the Evo not because it'll take them far, but rather because it's good for what it is - a budget cooler. It is better than the stock cooler and quieter than the stock cooler, so if you're not looking to build a machine that sounds like a hair dryer it's a good addition. There's a lot of coolers out there that're better. They're also more expensive. The Evo's great if you aren't looking to go crazy, and I'm gonna be real, since everyone seems to lose sight of this fact: these chips are not top end stock. They can be great if you spend an extra $50+ on a motherboard and $100+ on an AIO, but they're not the cream of the crop. A lot of people pick up an 83xx as a budget option and don't have huge overclocking ambitions. They may come to this forum hoping for a little help putting together a system to run bone stock clocks cooly and quietly. Is this the right forum for that? Perhaps not, but getting shouted down by a bunch of angry Evo-haters when they're just looking for some friendly advice building a system isn't "helping" anyone. It's just alienating people.

I'm a fine example. I like this forum, it interests me. People here can be very helpful. They can also be destructive, but that's the nature of dealing with forums. I've had a lot of help from this forum. I never would have thought to use Turbo to overclock my CPU, for instance - that originated from the Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking guide on this forum. However, I'm not interested in pushing for 5+GHz, and I don't think everyone else here is necessarily, either. When I started I wasn't even looking to push for 4.5+GHz, I was just looking to mess with my machine and learn something new. I bought an Evo to cool my chip bone stock because I came into this knowing stock coolers suck. It was fun, so I went a little further. I don't feel like I wasted the money I spent on my Evo. It was a stepping stone in my developing interest in overclocking, not a tragic mistake I made that makes me want to cut my wrists and cry out to the heavens about the injustice of life.

I'm not arguing that the Evo is an excellent cooler and that it'll take them exciting places. I'm arguing that it's great for what it is: cheap, better than the stock cooler, and capable of handling mild overclocks. Those are facts. Would some extra money get them something better? Absolutely, but you could make that argument all the way up to an i7 4960X. That's one of the problems with technology. There's always something better, and even if you have the best, something better is only a quarter or two away, and guess what? Just a little extra money will get you that much better when it comes out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> This is an open forum. People here pursue whatever it is they're pursuing. It's entirely individual, as are the budgets with which they pursue it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretending everyone wants to hit 5GHz is assuming elitism and exclusivity*. That's fine, but not everyone here wants what you want. This isn't the Official Vishera 5GHz Club thread, it's the Vishera Owners Club. Hell, the guy I was responding to wasn't planning on overclocking at all, but the anti-Evo animosity on this forum made him question his choice to order one. That's ridiculous.


LOL.. If you take a look back at the previous pages, you won't see anyone making any bad arguments to the guy you're referring.

Some other guy came in chirping about his EVO and all that happened.

And take a look a back at the Bold sentence., it's totally messed up.

Yes, most people here want to hit 5 GIGAHurts, and the regulars in here are not trying anything to remain exclusive. The simple fact is that everyone here tries to help others in doing that.. If they do result in telling some rude arguments, that's not because they'd like to be the elites and like to stay being exclusive. You totally messed that up..
Quote:


> I champion the Evo not because it'll take them far, but rather because it's good for what it is - a budget cooler. It is better than the stock cooler and quieter than the stock cooler, so if you're not looking to build a machine that sounds like a hair dryer it's a good addition. There's a lot of coolers out there that're better. They're also more expensive. The Evo's great if you aren't looking to go crazy, and I'm gonna be real, since everyone seems to lose sight of this fact: these chips are not top end stock. They can be great if you spend an extra $50+ on a motherboard and $100+ on an AIO, but they're not the cream of the crop. A lot of people pick up an 83xx as a budget option and don't have huge overclocking ambitions. They may come to this forum hoping for a little help putting together a system to run bone stock clocks cooly and quietly. Is this the right forum for that? Perhaps not, but getting shouted down by a bunch of angry Evo-haters when they're just looking for some friendly advice building a system isn't "helping" anyone. It's just alienating people.


Again, there are better options than the EVO.. Try to read back the last pages.

You are claiming for it to the best Bang for the Buck when the truth is, it's not..

I started on a simple thinking when I built mine that goes like this: AMD for Cheap, Overclock to stay within an i5 performance. Because from what I have read, and gathered, an i5 eats FX83XX for breakfast at stock. But the i5 is still more expensive. Way moar. But OC'ed, it'll leave the i5 behind their Ivy-league bridge!!!

And I could have just picked an i5, run it at stock, OC with an EVO and be happy with it.

But will that give me the best bang for the buck? "Cough" NO
Quote:


> I'm a fine example. I like this forum, it interests me. People here can be very helpful. They can also be destructive, but that's the nature of dealing with forums. I've had a lot of help from this forum. I never would have thought to use Turbo to overclock my CPU, for instance - that originated from the Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking guide on this forum. However, I'm not interested in pushing for 5+GHz, and I don't think everyone else here is necessarily, either. When I started I wasn't even looking to push for 4.5+GHz, I was just looking to mess with my machine and learn something new. I bought an Evo to cool my chip bone stock because I came into this knowing stock coolers suck. It was fun, so I went a little further. I don't feel like I wasted the money I spent on my Evo. It was a stepping stone in my developing interest in overclocking, not a tragic mistake I made that makes me want to cut my wrists and cry out to the heavens about the injustice of life.
> 
> I'm not arguing that the Evo is an excellent cooler and that it'll take them exciting places. I'm arguing that it's great for what it is: cheap, better than the stock cooler, and capable of handling mild overclocks. Those are facts. Would some extra money get them something better? Absolutely, but you could make that argument all the way up to an i7 4960X. That's one of the problems with technology. There's always something better, and even if you have the best, something better is only a quarter or two away, and guess what? Just a little extra money will get you that much better when it comes out.


That's what people have been saying. the EVO is not the best bang for the buck..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> This is an open forum. People here pursue whatever it is they're pursuing. It's entirely individual, as are the budgets with which they pursue it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pretending everyone wants to hit 5GHz is assuming elitism and exclusivity*. That's fine, but not everyone here wants what you want. This isn't the Official Vishera 5GHz Club thread, it's the Vishera Owners Club. Hell, the guy I was responding to wasn't planning on overclocking at all, but the anti-Evo animosity on this forum made him question his choice to order one. That's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. If you take a look back at the previous pages, you won't see anyone making any bad arguments to the guy you're referring.
> 
> Some other guy came in chirping about his EVO and all that happened.
> 
> And take a look a back at the Bold sentence., it's totally messed up.
> 
> Yes, most people here want to hit 5 GIGAHurts, and the regulars in here are not trying anything to remain exclusive. The simple fact is that everyone here tries to help others in doing that.. If they do result in telling some rude arguments, that's not because they'd like to be the elites and like to stay being exclusive. You totally messed that up..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I champion the Evo not because it'll take them far, but rather because it's good for what it is - a budget cooler. It is better than the stock cooler and quieter than the stock cooler, so if you're not looking to build a machine that sounds like a hair dryer it's a good addition. There's a lot of coolers out there that're better. They're also more expensive. The Evo's great if you aren't looking to go crazy, and I'm gonna be real, since everyone seems to lose sight of this fact: these chips are not top end stock. They can be great if you spend an extra $50+ on a motherboard and $100+ on an AIO, but they're not the cream of the crop. A lot of people pick up an 83xx as a budget option and don't have huge overclocking ambitions. They may come to this forum hoping for a little help putting together a system to run bone stock clocks cooly and quietly. Is this the right forum for that? Perhaps not, but getting shouted down by a bunch of angry Evo-haters when they're just looking for some friendly advice building a system isn't "helping" anyone. It's just alienating people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, there are better options than the EVO.. Try to read back the last pages.
> 
> You are claiming for it to the best Bang for the Buck when the truth is, it's not..
> 
> I started on a simple thinking when I built mine that goes like this: AMD for Cheap, Overclock to stay within an i5 performance. Because from what I have read, and gathered, an i5 eats FX83XX for breakfast at stock. But the i5 is still more expensive. Way moar. But OC'ed, it'll leave the i5 behind their Ivy-league bridge!!!
> 
> And I could have just picked an i5, run it at stock, OC with an EVO and be happy with it.
> 
> But will that give me the best bang for the buck? "Cough" NO
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fine example. I like this forum, it interests me. People here can be very helpful. They can also be destructive, but that's the nature of dealing with forums. I've had a lot of help from this forum. I never would have thought to use Turbo to overclock my CPU, for instance - that originated from the Bulldozer/Piledriver Overclocking guide on this forum. However, I'm not interested in pushing for 5+GHz, and I don't think everyone else here is necessarily, either. When I started I wasn't even looking to push for 4.5+GHz, I was just looking to mess with my machine and learn something new. I bought an Evo to cool my chip bone stock because I came into this knowing stock coolers suck. It was fun, so I went a little further. I don't feel like I wasted the money I spent on my Evo. It was a stepping stone in my developing interest in overclocking, not a tragic mistake I made that makes me want to cut my wrists and cry out to the heavens about the injustice of life.
> 
> I'm not arguing that the Evo is an excellent cooler and that it'll take them exciting places. I'm arguing that it's great for what it is: cheap, better than the stock cooler, and capable of handling mild overclocks. Those are facts. Would some extra money get them something better? Absolutely, but you could make that argument all the way up to an i7 4960X. That's one of the problems with technology. There's always something better, and even if you have the best, something better is only a quarter or two away, and guess what? Just a little extra money will get you that much better when it comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what people have been saying. the EVO is not the best bang for the buck..
Click to expand...

meh this intels driving me nutz in windows, feels so sluggish, if i hop on one of my 8350s it makes me feel like i at home


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh this intels driving me nutz in windows, feels so sluggish, if i hop on one of my 8350s it makes me feel like i at home


Are you saying your 3930K is sluggish? How come?

Is it unmet expectations?


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> maybe you tripped your OCP on your PSU? rough math dictates you are out of power
> 
> chances are you are using closer too 250w.
> 
> 9590 is 220w @ stock (4.7)


So what can i do about that ? So you are telling me it is not my Mobo?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you saying your 3930K is sluggish? How come?
> 
> Is it unmet expectations?


From what ive heard, AMD chips are alot smoother in windows and the like than Intel (dont own Intel so cant comment)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh GOD!!
> 
> To talk about silicon lottery while being on a 212 is ridiculous. TBH with you.
> 
> I'd consider your point on silicon lottery if you used top notch cooling, high end mobo, and your chip is a dud!
> 
> My lazy chip won't even boot to windows at 4.9 with anything less 1.5 volts!.. Am I a silicon lottery loser?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> Not GOD, not at all.
> 
> I am quite familiar with overclocking these chips, although I am not all knowing. My chips have hit a wall at 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz. I have pumped up to 1.5V into both and ended up not with overheating but immediate failure in IBT AXV with anything beyond the stated numbers I have given.
> 
> Disrespect all you want, I know that my chips have hit a wall. Also, the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 and Extreme 9 boards are not low end motherboards at all. Although, the Extreme 9 is better but, my FX 8350 does not run with any sort of stability beyond 4.5Ghz which is the normal average anyways for these chips.
Click to expand...

OK I can see you are quite new here. So I won't unload an entire magazine on you. Right so first thing is first. The Vishera processors are EXTREMELY tough. They can handle TONS of voltage. We have seen chips getting water benched at 1.7v and beyond that even for more exotic cooling. HOWEVER we are YET to see a chip die from over-volting or even any signs of degradation. The accepted rule around here is simple. As long as you can keep it cool you CAN clock it. The only TWO chips we have EVER seen die have been killed by non other than ASrock boards. Two Extreme 9's with blown VRM 's that took the processor with them. The main flaws with the boards are poor machining on the heatsinks that do not make contact with the VRM' s. If that isn't poor quality I dunno what is.

The second thing is your 212 argument. I have been here for a year. I have had an 8320 and an 8350. I have owned a 212 EVO. That used to play host to an Athlon 2 quad core and a Phenom 2 quad core. That cooler reached its thermal limits on a QUAD core at 4.25GHZ. Now you can't come in here and claim that your chip is poor when you are trying to cool 8 cores on a cooler that struggles with 4 overclocked cores. It just won't happen. We have some of the best FX experts in this club. KyadCk, MegaMan and Red1776 to name a few. Guys have been playing with the chips since the day one release. I have also seen enough make the same judgements as them. Now here are the FACTS after more than a year of experience with the chips and also of being a member of this club. The thing is you HAVE NOT hit the wall on your chips. The 83XX wall sits at around the 4.7-4.8GHz mark. At that point you need lots of voltage for small gains. You ARE thermally limited.

Rule of thumb for cooling. The average STABLE OC's and the highest achieved STABLE OC's I have seen over my year or so here.

*STOCK*: 4.2-4.3 Ghz average 4.4GHz max. (with the noise of a jet)
*SINGLE TOWER AIR COOLER* (aka 212): 4.2-4.3GHz average. 4.5GHz max. (Notice something? It's the same as stock. Except quieter. 212 has a 180w TDP limit. At 4.3-4.4 GHZ I promise you are near it.)
*THIN 120mm CLC* (H50): 4.5GHz average 4.6-4.7 max.
*DUAL TOWER AIR COOLER/ THICK 120MM CLC*(NH-D14/H80): 4.6-4.7GHZ average. 4.8Ghz max
*240mm CLC*(H100I): 4.8GHz-4.9Ghz average. 5.0GHZ max.
*Custom Water loop*: 5.0GHZ AND ABOVE

Now don't try and dispute the facts. We have seen it. Over and over and over again. Your 212 IS holding your chip back that is a FACT. Invest in some better cooling and be amazed. Your 212 is doing NOTHING for your VRM 's as well. THE CAKE IS A LIE. If you want to cool your VRM' s take your stock heatsinks fan and paste that to your VRM sinks. The close up direct flow is a ton more beneficial to the VRM 's. But as far as I am aware the Exreme 4 comes with a VRM fan Pre installed so you really shouldn't have need for another.

EDIT: You should actually take this slamming of your 212 as a compliment. We are telling you your chip is capable of more. We are urging you on! Get a better cooler. And ENJOY the benefits. These chips literally COME ALIVE at 4.8GHz. Like for real. we can't explain it. But somehow this chip just seems to get better performance above this clock speed,


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh GOD!!
> 
> To talk about silicon lottery while being on a 212 is ridiculous. TBH with you.
> 
> I'd consider your point on silicon lottery if you used top notch cooling, high end mobo, and your chip is a dud!
> 
> My lazy chip won't even boot to windows at 4.9 with anything less 1.5 volts!.. Am I a silicon lottery loser?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> Not GOD, not at all.
> 
> I am quite familiar with overclocking these chips, although I am not all knowing. My chips have hit a wall at 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz. I have pumped up to 1.5V into both and ended up not with overheating but immediate failure in IBT AXV with anything beyond the stated numbers I have given.
> 
> Disrespect all you want, I know that my chips have hit a wall. Also, the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 and Extreme 9 boards are not low end motherboards at all. Although, the Extreme 9 is better but, my FX 8350 does not run with any sort of stability beyond 4.5Ghz which is the normal average anyways for these chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I can see you are quite new here. So I won't unload an entire magazine on you. Right so first thing is first. The Vishera processors are EXTREMELY tough. They can handle TONS of voltage. We have seen chips getting water benched at 1.7v and beyond that even for more exotic cooling. HOWEVER we are YET to see a chip die from over-volting or even any signs of degradation. The accepted rule around here is simple. As long as you can keep it cool you CAN clock it. The only TWO chips we have EVER seen die have been killed by non other than ASrock boards. Two Extreme 9's with blown VRM 's that took the processor with them. The main flaws with the boards are poor machining on the heatsinks that do not make contact with the VRM' s. If that isn't poor quality I dunno what is.
> 
> The second thing is your 212 argument. I have been here for a year. I have had an 8320 and an 8350. I have owned a 212 EVO. That used to play host to an Athlon quad core and a Phenom 2 quad core. That cooler reached its thermal limits on QUAD core at 4.25GHZ. Now you can't come in here and claim that your chip is poor when you are trying to cool 8 cores on a cooler that struggles with 4 overclocked cores. It just won't happen here. We have some of the best FX experts on this club. KyakCk and Mega Man to name a few. Guys have been playing with the chips since a day one release. I have also seen enough take the same judgements as them. Now here are the FACTS after more than a year of experience with the chips and also of being a member of this club. The thing is you HAVE NOT hit the wall on your chips. The 83XX wall sits at around the 4.7-4.8GHz mark. At that point you need lots of voltage for small gains. You ARE thermally limited.
> 
> Rule of thumb for cooling. The average STABLE OC's and the highest achieved STABLE OC's I have seen over my year or so here.
> 
> STOCK: 4.2-4.3 Ghz average 4.5GHz max. (with the noise of a jet)
> SINGLE TOWER AIR COOLER (aka 212): 4.2-4.3GHz average. 4.5GHz max. (Notice something? It's the same as stock. Except quieter. 212 has a 180w TDP limit. At 4.3-4.4 GHZ I promise you are near it.)
> THIN 120mm CLC (H50): 4.5GHz average 4.6-4.7 max.
> DUAL TOWER AIR COOLER/ THICK 120MM CLC(NH-D14): 4.6-4.7GHZ average. 4.8Ghz max
> 240mm CLC: 4.8GHz-4.9Ghz average. 5.0GHZ max.
> Custom Water loop: 5.0GHZ AND ABOVE
> 
> Now don't try and dispute the facts. We have seen it. Over and over and over again. Your 212 IS holding your chip back that is a FACT. Invest in some better cooling and be amazed. Your 212 is doing NOTHING for your VRM 's as well. THE CAKE IS A LIE. If you want to cool your VRM' s take your stock heatsinks fan and paste that to your VRM sinks. The close up direct flow is a ton more beneficial to the VRM 's. But as far as I am aware the Exreme 4 comes with a VRM fan Pre installed so you really shouldn't have need for another.
Click to expand...

well...this one should be made a sticky


----------



## CravinR1

What is the highest vcore and temp for the 8350 for 24/7 use?

I was playing around and got 4.8 ghz at 1.4875 volts with the h80i in performance mode. But honestly the 4.5 @ 1.4625 in balanced mode is much quieter


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh yeah.. the visual!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we're on topic, and I have totally missed when people round here talked about fans, I'll ask again.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody here have any experience with Black Ice GT Stealth Rads? these are densely finned slim rads. I got a 360 one, and an EX 360. (the EX is already a dense-finned rad but compared to the GTS ughh)
> 
> What fans would you guys recommend for the cheap..lol
> 
> I currently have 6 Cougar dual-Xs and wonder if adding cougar Vortexes would be better than opting for another 6 Dual-Xs.
> 
> Or do you guys have better options I might try out on local prices.
> 
> thanks


I have that.. its ok but ok at best for the rad as for the fans I am still stuck on CM sickle flow.. need to get better ones but you know at $5 a pop they weren't bad


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK I can see you are quite new here. So I won't unload an entire magazine on you. Right so first thing is first. The Vishera processors are EXTREMELY tough. They can handle TONS of voltage. We have seen chips getting water benched at 1.7v and beyond that even for more exotic cooling. HOWEVER we are YET to see a chip die from over-volting or even any signs of degradation. The accepted rule around here is simple. As long as you can keep it cool you CAN clock it. The only TWO chips we have EVER seen die have been killed by non other than ASrock boards. Two Extreme 9's with blown VRM 's that took the processor with them. The main flaws with the boards are poor machining on the heatsinks that do not make contact with the VRM' s. If that isn't poor quality I dunno what is.
> 
> The second thing is your 212 argument. I have been here for a year. I have had an 8320 and an 8350. I have owned a 212 EVO. That used to play host to an Athlon quad core and a Phenom 2 quad core. That cooler reached its thermal limits on QUAD core at 4.25GHZ. Now you can't come in here and claim that your chip is poor when you are trying to cool 8 cores on a cooler that struggles with 4 overclocked cores. It just won't happen here. We have some of the best FX experts on this club. KyakCk and Mega Man to name a few. Guys have been playing with the chips since a day one release. I have also seen enough take the same judgements as them. Now here are the FACTS after more than a year of experience with the chips and also of being a member of this club. The thing is you HAVE NOT hit the wall on your chips. The 83XX wall sits at around the 4.7-4.8GHz mark. At that point you need lots of voltage for small gains. You ARE thermally limited.
> 
> Rule of thumb for cooling. The average STABLE OC's and the highest achieved STABLE OC's I have seen over my year or so here.
> 
> STOCK: 4.2-4.3 Ghz average 4.5GHz max. (with the noise of a jet)
> SINGLE TOWER AIR COOLER (aka 212): 4.2-4.3GHz average. 4.5GHz max. (Notice something? It's the same as stock. Except quieter. 212 has a 180w TDP limit. At 4.3-4.4 GHZ I promise you are near it.)
> THIN 120mm CLC (H50): 4.5GHz average 4.6-4.7 max.
> DUAL TOWER AIR COOLER/ THICK 120MM CLC(NH-D14): 4.6-4.7GHZ average. 4.8Ghz max
> 240mm CLC: 4.8GHz-4.9Ghz average. 5.0GHZ max.
> Custom Water loop: 5.0GHZ AND ABOVE
> 
> Now don't try and dispute the facts. We have seen it. Over and over and over again. Your 212 IS holding your chip back that is a FACT. Invest in some better cooling and be amazed. Your 212 is doing NOTHING for your VRM 's as well. THE CAKE IS A LIE. If you want to cool your VRM' s take your stock heatsinks fan and paste that to your VRM sinks. The close up direct flow is a ton more beneficial to the VRM 's. But as far as I am aware the Exreme 4 comes with a VRM fan Pre installed so you really shouldn't have need for another
> 
> 
> .



















Good post man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well...this one should be made a sticky


Agreed 100%, sticky this please


----------



## CravinR1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3109321

Is that an ok score?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3109321
> 
> Is that an ok score?


Nice







, what clocks were the 8350 and 290 at?

Here is my highest so far with a single card: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510

CPU was 5.168Ghz and R9 290 1260/1500


----------



## CravinR1

1089/1350 (15% in overdrive)
4.5 ghz on the 8350 (I just installed it last night and that was a fast and dirty oc

I am not sure what to set the voltages such as FSB and such for oc the 8350

Here is our scores side by side
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2002510/fs/2173849

Pretty happy since my reference sapphire 290 is 200 mhz lower on the core and my 8350 is about 500mhz lower









Here is my 3770k with the crossfire 290, on 14.4 so results aren't impressive

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2173880


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> 1089/1350 (15% in overdrive)
> 4.5 ghz on the 8350 (I just installed it last night and that was a fast and dirty oc
> 
> I am not sure what to set the voltages such as FSB and such for oc the 8350
> 
> Here is our scores side by side
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2002510/fs/2173849
> 
> Pretty happy since my reference sapphire 290 is 200 mhz lower on the core and my 8350 is about 500mhz lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 3770k with the crossfire 290, on 14.4 so results aren't impressive
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2173880


Looks pretty good there man, Here are some Physics test scores at 4.6 and 4.7 from my end for some comparison

4.62Ghz


4.74Ghz


heres a Crossfire score for you as well








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## CravinR1

Your 290 clocks are killing mine. I've had mine since before the 3rd party coolers were out. All my hardware was free (if you count the fact I mined 3 months during the price surge and got everything free)

I even have 3x 280x and 2x 7950 just sitting here, and 2 more 990fxa-ud3 and 8 gigs of corsair 1866 ram

Gonna take the fx 6300 I just replaced with the 8350 and a Adata SP900 128gb ssd and the 3tb toshiba hd I just ordered and build me a dedicated server. Probably throw a 7950 or 2 or 280x or 2 in it in case someone wants to game. That will give me 3 decent gaming computers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

The Combined and to a lesser extent the Physics scores are what makes FX chips a little meh for benching Firestrike, Still trying to work out the Combined test a bit better, will load up the GPU's fine but only 6 cores or so will only load to 60% usage and the combined makes up quite alot of points in the end.

Thats why even with my 290's clocks way above yours my overall is only just ahead


----------



## CravinR1

So what is your 24/7 8350 oc ?

I am liking 4.5 @ 1.4625 with the h80i in balanced mode. I would like to push 4.8-5.0 in performance mode for benchmarks if you could help me with settings ?

I've had this chip installed less than 12 hours


----------



## Sgt Bilko

My 24/7 oc i'm messing about with again atm due to re-flashing my Board Bios but i'm currently at 4.89Ghz with 1.52v, 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 Ram and CPU/NB 2400Mhz and HT 2600Mhz.

There are others here who are much more knowledgeable than me though and they could offer some better advice


----------



## CravinR1

What volts do you guys put on the southbridge and such? My stock volt seems to be 1.3875


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> What volts do you guys put on the southbridge and such? My stock volt seems to be 1.3875


Southbridge doesn't need any additional voltage

Also, did you guys see this?



Looks like id's tech 5 engine got some much needed optimization since Rage came out









EDIT: Yes the game has a 60fps cap.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh GOD!!
> 
> To talk about silicon lottery while being on a 212 is ridiculous. TBH with you.
> 
> I'd consider your point on silicon lottery if you used top notch cooling, high end mobo, and your chip is a dud!
> 
> My lazy chip won't even boot to windows at 4.9 with anything less 1.5 volts!.. Am I a silicon lottery loser?
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> Not GOD, not at all.
> 
> I am quite familiar with overclocking these chips, although I am not all knowing. My chips have hit a wall at 4.4GHz and 4.5GHz. I have pumped up to 1.5V into both and ended up not with overheating but immediate failure in IBT AXV with anything beyond the stated numbers I have given.
> 
> Disrespect all you want, I know that my chips have hit a wall. Also, the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 and Extreme 9 boards are not low end motherboards at all. Although, the Extreme 9 is better but, my FX 8350 does not run with any sort of stability beyond 4.5Ghz which is the normal average anyways for these chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I can see you are quite new here. So I won't unload an entire magazine on you. Right so first thing is first. The Vishera processors are EXTREMELY tough. They can handle TONS of voltage. We have seen chips getting water benched at 1.7v and beyond that even for more exotic cooling. HOWEVER we are YET to see a chip die from over-volting or even any signs of degradation. The accepted rule around here is simple. As long as you can keep it cool you CAN clock it. The only TWO chips we have EVER seen die have been killed by non other than ASrock boards. Two Extreme 9's with blown VRM 's that took the processor with them. The main flaws with the boards are poor machining on the heatsinks that do not make contact with the VRM' s. If that isn't poor quality I dunno what is.
> 
> The second thing is your 212 argument. I have been here for a year. I have had an 8320 and an 8350. I have owned a 212 EVO. That used to play host to an Athlon quad core and a Phenom 2 quad core. That cooler reached its thermal limits on QUAD core at 4.25GHZ. Now you can't come in here and claim that your chip is poor when you are trying to cool 8 cores on a cooler that struggles with 4 overclocked cores. It just won't happen here. We have some of the best FX experts on this club. KyakCk and Mega Man to name a few. Guys have been playing with the chips since a day one release. I have also seen enough take the same judgements as them. Now here are the FACTS after more than a year of experience with the chips and also of being a member of this club. The thing is you HAVE NOT hit the wall on your chips. The 83XX wall sits at around the 4.7-4.8GHz mark. At that point you need lots of voltage for small gains. You ARE thermally limited.
> 
> Rule of thumb for cooling. The average STABLE OC's and the highest achieved STABLE OC's I have seen over my year or so here.
> 
> STOCK: 4.2-4.3 Ghz average 4.5GHz max. (with the noise of a jet)
> 
> SINGLE TOWER AIR COOLER (aka 212): 4.2-4.3GHz average. 4.5GHz max. (Notice something? It's the same as stock. Except quieter. 212 has a 180w TDP limit. At 4.3-4.4 GHZ I promise you are near it.)
> 
> THIN 120mm CLC (H50): 4.5GHz average 4.6-4.7 max.
> 
> DUAL TOWER AIR COOLER/ THICK 120MM CLC(NH-D14): 4.6-4.7GHZ average. 4.8Ghz max
> 
> 240mm CLC: 4.8GHz-4.9Ghz average. 5.0GHZ max.
> 
> Custom Water loop: 5.0GHZ AND ABOVE
> 
> Now don't try and dispute the facts. We have seen it. Over and over and over again. Your 212 IS holding your chip back that is a FACT. Invest in some better cooling and be amazed. Your 212 is doing NOTHING for your VRM 's as well. THE CAKE IS A LIE. If you want to cool your VRM' s take your stock heatsinks fan and paste that to your VRM sinks. The close up direct flow is a ton more beneficial to the VRM 's. But as far as I am aware the Exreme 4 comes with a VRM fan Pre installed so you really shouldn't have need for another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well...this one should be made a sticky
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK I can see you are quite new here. So I won't unload an entire magazine on you. Right so first thing is first. The Vishera processors are EXTREMELY tough. They can handle TONS of voltage. We have seen chips getting water benched at 1.7v and beyond that even for more exotic cooling. HOWEVER we are YET to see a chip die from over-volting or even any signs of degradation. The accepted rule around here is simple. As long as you can keep it cool you CAN clock it. The only TWO chips we have EVER seen die have been killed by non other than ASrock boards. Two Extreme 9's with blown VRM 's that took the processor with them. The main flaws with the boards are poor machining on the heatsinks that do not make contact with the VRM' s. If that isn't poor quality I dunno what is.
> 
> The second thing is your 212 argument. I have been here for a year. I have had an 8320 and an 8350. I have owned a 212 EVO. That used to play host to an Athlon quad core and a Phenom 2 quad core. That cooler reached its thermal limits on QUAD core at 4.25GHZ. Now you can't come in here and claim that your chip is poor when you are trying to cool 8 cores on a cooler that struggles with 4 overclocked cores. It just won't happen here. We have some of the best FX experts on this club. KyakCk and Mega Man to name a few. Guys have been playing with the chips since a day one release. I have also seen enough take the same judgements as them. Now here are the FACTS after more than a year of experience with the chips and also of being a member of this club. The thing is you HAVE NOT hit the wall on your chips. The 83XX wall sits at around the 4.7-4.8GHz mark. At that point you need lots of voltage for small gains. You ARE thermally limited.
> 
> Rule of thumb for cooling. The average STABLE OC's and the highest achieved STABLE OC's I have seen over my year or so here.
> 
> STOCK: 4.2-4.3 Ghz average 4.5GHz max. (with the noise of a jet)
> SINGLE TOWER AIR COOLER (aka 212): 4.2-4.3GHz average. 4.5GHz max. (Notice something? It's the same as stock. Except quieter. 212 has a 180w TDP limit. At 4.3-4.4 GHZ I promise you are near it.)
> THIN 120mm CLC (H50): 4.5GHz average 4.6-4.7 max.
> DUAL TOWER AIR COOLER/ THICK 120MM CLC(NH-D14): 4.6-4.7GHZ average. 4.8Ghz max
> 240mm CLC: 4.8GHz-4.9Ghz average. 5.0GHZ max.
> Custom Water loop: 5.0GHZ AND ABOVE
> 
> Now don't try and dispute the facts. We have seen it. Over and over and over again. Your 212 IS holding your chip back that is a FACT. Invest in some better cooling and be amazed. Your 212 is doing NOTHING for your VRM 's as well. THE CAKE IS A LIE. If you want to cool your VRM' s take your stock heatsinks fan and paste that to your VRM sinks. The close up direct flow is a ton more beneficial to the VRM 's. But as far as I am aware the Exreme 4 comes with a VRM fan Pre installed so you really shouldn't have need for another
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well...this one should be made a sticky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed 100%, sticky this please
Click to expand...

Can't make this a sticky yet!







I did it on my phone. Now I need to go and edit out all the errors and stuffs! Wait for me to do that then you can sticky it!







But thanks. It's just what I have learnt from my own tinkering with the EVO (Open air benched it on my GD-65 and my 8320 once. 4.3 wouldn't stabilise cause of heat LOL's) and also my XP (Yes XP!) with my Water 2.0 Pro and now my custom 280 loop.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can't make this a sticky yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it on my phone. Now I need to go and edit out all the errors and stuffs! Wait for me to do that then you can sticky it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks. It's just what I have learnt from my own tinkering with the EVO (Open air benched it on my GD-65 and my 8320 once. 4.3 wouldn't stabilise cause of heat LOL's) and also my XP (Yes XP!) with my Water 2.0 Pro and now my custom 280 loop.


I am tempted to get a 212 just to see what they are really like.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Southbridge doesn't need any additional voltage
> 
> Also, did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like id's tech 5 engine got some much needed optimization since Rage came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yes the game has a 60fps cap.


thats nice, but looks to be frame capped


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats nice, but looks to be frame capped


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EDIT: Yes the game has a 60fps cap.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I am tempted to get a 212 just to see what they are really like.


I just removed a 212+ EVO and FX 6300 last night to put in the H80i and the 8350









I like the 212 but the h90 gave about 10cel drop on the 3770k at 4.5 (never tried the 212 on the 8350)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just removed a 212+ EVO and FX 6300 last night to put in the H80i and the 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 212 but the h90 gave about 10cel drop on the 3770k at 4.5 (never tried the 212 on the 8350)


Is 4.5GHz the best you are getting or just the best you have gotten so far? Unfortunately, even with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro on a Asrock 990FX Extreme 9, my FX 8350 hits the stability wall at 4.5GHz. (It does not matter how much voltage I pump in at that point.)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nisrock7863*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> I just ordered the evo 212 for my 8320.Are you guys saying its not enough for this chip,or that is bad?btw not planing on any overclock just the stock speed
> 
> 
> 
> The Evo will crush the stock cooler from both a noise and a temp standpoint. Anyone that claims they're on par has never used an Evo. The Evo is a great little cooler...As long as you don't want to push past 4.5GHz, and even that is stretching it in my personal experience.
> 
> I managed to achieve a static 4.4GHz overclock on a Hyper 212 Evo, but my overclock of choice used the Turbo functionality of the FX 8320 instead. I managed to pull off a turbo overclock of 4.4/4.55/4.67GHz. What that means is that under moderate load, my CPU would run at 4.55GHz across most/all cores, depending on temps. If load was very high, it'd run at 4.4GHz, which I was running stable already anyway. 4.67GHz would bounce around from core to core as temps permitted, increasing single threaded performance. That overclock worked great for me in games, which is what I really built my machine for. Since they rarely slam my CPU I was staying around 4.55GHz, but with 4.67GHz floating around as temps permitted.
> 
> I ultimately stepped up to a "better" air cooler. The $55 Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power is a beast of mythic proportions. It's allowed me to step up to a 4.6GHz static overclock (socket temps stop me every time...I have more than enough thermal headroom at the core to hit 4.7, but I'm hitting 70C at the socket at 4.6 while stress testing. *That's an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 issue*, 6+2+2 power phase ftl) and to a 4.5/4.64/4.76GHz Turbo overclock.
> 
> Was the improvement in performance worth it? Eh...It's not bad, but it's not as impressive as I thought it'd be. I run vsync and a frame limiter set to 79fps, one below the refresh rate of my overclocked IPS monitor, so I didn't notice a huge difference. Maybe fewer FPS dips below 79 here and there, but nothing earth shattering. Still, I like having the extra headroom: Far Cry 3 doesn't ever push much past 70% CPU usage for me at this level of Turbo OC, and core/socket temps both hover around 50C while I'm playing it.
> 
> Still, despite all the insistence in this thread to the contrary, the Evo can work on these CPUs just fine. You just won't go far from an overclocking standpoint. Keep in mind that you're not hearing from happy Evo users here: you're hearing from people that're pushing past 5GHz on custom loops and high end AIO liquid coolers. For the average user/gamer that is looking to get some good bang for their buck in these chips and to keep it cool and maybe pursue a mild overclock, the Evo is a great choice.
Click to expand...

All boards get hot in the socket when reaching 4.6GHz. It isn't really a problem with the M5A990FX PRO. It is a beautiful board. I love mine. She has her moods. As I discovered last week. But you just gotta learn to treat her right. A fan on the VRM's and a 120 fan on the back blowing on the back of the socket and on the driver chips and you should not have any problem pushing 5GHz. I have been at 5GHz. But I could not keep the core temps under control. I am rebuilding my machine and adding another 360mm rad and my GPU's to the loop and then I will try again. And my socket rarely sees above 55C under heavy gaming load. BF 4 and Crysis 3 MP. If you want screenies and pictures I can provide!









So to get the best out of that board you just needs some MOAR FANZ!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Is 4.5GHz the best you are getting or just the best you have gotten so far? Unfortunately, even with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro on a Asrock 990FX Extreme 9, my FX 8350 hits the stability wall at 4.5GHz. (It does not matter how much voltage I pump in at that point.)


You can send the chip to me?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Is 4.5GHz the best you are getting or just the best you have gotten so far? Unfortunately, even with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro on a Asrock 990FX Extreme 9, my FX 8350 hits the stability wall at 4.5GHz. (It does not matter how much voltage I pump in at that point.)


I booted at 4.8 @ 1.4875 volts but didn't stabilize it. I just basically set it at 4.5 @ 1.4625v with the h80i in balanced mode. I was afraid to go over 1.4875 v until I heard some safe 24/7 volts


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You can send the chip to me?


Nah, it is happy right here in its present home.







:thumb: At 4.6Ghz, it fails almost immediately with IBT AVX no matter what voltage I put into it. Oh well, overclocking is never a guarantee. (The best overclock I ever had was on a ATI 2900 Pro back in the day.)


----------



## an65001

I like my M5A99FX Pro R2.0. But if I'm gonna get any stable OC with my 8320, I first need a good RAM kit (unlike my kingston that has issues, looking for G.Skill) and a Corsair H80i, because the 212 is a no good cooler for OC from all of your experiences, and it gets hot for me too. After all that, a GTX 770 (or an 870 if its out by then).


----------



## CravinR1

So prime95 or IBT or aida64 for stability testing


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Southbridge doesn't need any additional voltage
> 
> Also, did you guys see this?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like id's tech 5 engine got some much needed optimization since Rage came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yes the game has a 60fps cap.


And they say that the 4.7GHz FX bottlenecks the 780 Ti... Seriously, some people just don't know what bottlenecking is, lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I booted at 4.8 @ 1.4875 volts but didn't stabilize it. I just basically set it at 4.5 @ 1.4625v with the h80i in balanced mode. I was afraid to go over 1.4875 v until I heard some safe 24/7 volts


I've run 1.6v for weeks on end with no ill effects and i think F3ERS 2 ASH3S has run 1.7v 24/7 for a fair while now.

These chips love voltage, it's only heat you gotta watch out for, keep the core under 70c and you are good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Nah, it is happy right here in its present home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: At 4.6Ghz, it fails almost immediately with IBT AVX no matter what voltage I put into it. Oh well, overclocking is never a guarantee. (The best overclock I ever had was on a ATI 2900 Pro back in the day.)


Awwww, you sure? I can even pay the postage if you want?









whats your VID on that chip?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Post some screens of like CPU Z and stuff, I know this may sound like a noob question but are your HTT link or FSB OC maybe ?
> 
> Mine are currently underclocked as it is now, I wanted maximum stability and lowest motherboard temps.
> 
> Also updating you sig with your PC could be nice


I just did the Rig Builder thing for both of my computers but, I cannot locate where to add them in my sig. Help please? Also, the HTT link on both computers are set to 2000 MHz and the North Bridge on both is set to 2200MHz. (HTT could be set higher but makes both my computers unstable when overclocked.) As far as FSB OC, I have tried that but it does not seem to make any difference with my computers. (1333 ram is limiting in the work machine and the Crucial Ballistix only works well with the XMP Profile selected in my home one.)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've run 1.6v for weeks on end with no ill effects and i think F3ERS 2 ASH3S has run 1.7v 24/7 for a fair while now.
> 
> These chips love voltage, it's only heat you gotta watch out for, keep the core under 70c and you are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, you sure? I can even pay the postage if you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your VID on that chip?


I think the VID, according to the bios when I initially select manual settings, is 1.40V but maybe I am not reading the correct spot.


----------



## CravinR1

My max was 63 with prime95. Been encoding with handbrake for 3h and max of 58


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I just did the Rig Builder thing for both of my computers but, I cannot locate where to add them in my sig. Help please? Also, the HTT link on both computers are set to 2000 MHz and the North Bridge on both is set to 2200MHz. (HTT could be set higher but makes both my computers unstable when overclocked.) As far as FSB OC, I have tried that but it does not seem to make any difference with my computers. (1333 ram is limiting in the work machine and the Crucial Ballistix only works well with the XMP Profile selected in my home one.)


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just removed a 212+ EVO and FX 6300 last night to put in the H80i and the 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the 212 but the h90 gave about 10cel drop on the 3770k at 4.5 (never tried the 212 on the 8350)
> 
> 
> 
> Is 4.5GHz the best you are getting or just the best you have gotten so far? Unfortunately, even with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro on a Asrock 990FX Extreme 9, my FX 8350 hits the stability wall at 4.5GHz. (It does not matter how much voltage I pump in at that point.)
Click to expand...

AS Rock EXTREME 9 is known for it's quality issues. It is the only board in this club to have killed 2 chips. The only two chips to have ever been killed in this club might I add. The issues lie around the VRM heatsink. 1 the VRM heatsink does not appear to have sufficient surface area to aid in effective cooling.

2. There appear to be machining issues. Preventing the heatsink from making proper contact with the VRM's. This exact reason is the cause of both dead boards and chips. The VRM's blew.

Your problems could stem from your board if you are indeed having the same trouble pushing past 4.5 with the Water 2.0. Your VRM's are most likely overheating and throttling. If you were to turn off APM and HPC you would most likely end up with a dead board and chip sooner or later.

I had an EVO and a 2.0 PRO. Evo maxxed out at 4.3GHz open air. PRO settled at 4.8GHz. But that was not good enough so I went CUSTOM!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I think the VID, according to the bios when I initially select manual settings, is 1.40V but maybe I am not reading the correct spot.


1.4v is rather high, mine is 1.36v by comparison
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> AS Rock EXTREME 9 is known for it's quality issues. It is the only board in this club to have killed 2 chips. The only two chips to have ever been killed in this club might I add. The issues lie around the VRM heatsink. 1 the VRM heatsink does not appear to have sufficient surface area to aid in effective cooling.
> 
> 2. There appear to be machining issues. Preventing the heatsink from making proper contact with the VRM's. This exact reason is the cause of both dead boards and chips.
> 
> Your problems could stem from your board if you are indeed having the same trouble pushing past 4.5 with the Water 2.0. Your VRM's are most likely overheating and throttling. If you were to turn off APM and HPC you would most likely end up with a dead board and chip sooner or later.
> 
> I had an EVO and a 2.0 PRO. Evo maxxed out at 4.3GHz open air. PRO settled at 4.8GHz. But that was not good enough so I went CUSTOM!


^ Most likely the issue, vrm's throttling makes the most sense in this case.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Is 4.5GHz the best you are getting or just the best you have gotten so far? Unfortunately, even with my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro on a Asrock 990FX Extreme 9, my FX 8350 hits the stability wall at 4.5GHz. (It does not matter how much voltage I pump in at that point.)
> 
> 
> 
> I booted at 4.8 @ 1.4875 volts but didn't stabilize it. I just basically set it at 4.5 @ 1.4625v with the h80i in balanced mode. I was afraid to go over 1.4875 v until I heard some safe 24/7 volts
Click to expand...

I have INVENTED THE CLUB MOTTO. Remember you want to sticky it Sarge!

IF YOU CAN COOL IT! YOU CAN CLOCK IT!

A lot of us in here run 1.6V+ for 24/7 use. The Vishera is one tough cookie. I think it was ccsorkman that said this. "Here's 1.7v what do you think of that?' Vishera: "Is that all you got?"


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've run 1.6v for weeks on end with no ill effects and i think F3ERS 2 ASH3S has run 1.7v 24/7 for a fair while now.
> 
> These chips love voltage, it's only heat you gotta watch out for, keep the core under 70c and you are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, you sure? I can even pay the postage if you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your VID on that chip?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the VID, according to the bios when I initially select manual settings, is 1.40V but maybe I am not reading the correct spot.
Click to expand...

You have to turn off all your power saving features. Turn off turbo as well. So you need to turn off C1E, CnQ, C6, Turbo and any other power saving states the board you use mmight have. Leave voltage at auto. And then you will see what your VID is by using HWINFO 64. If I leave all the power saving features on it looks like my VID is 1.45V!







However in reality it is 1.339V.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can't make this a sticky yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it on my phone. Now I need to go and edit out all the errors and stuffs! Wait for me to do that then you can sticky it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks. It's just what I have learnt from my own tinkering with the EVO (Open air benched it on my GD-65 and my 8320 once. 4.3 wouldn't stabilise cause of heat LOL's) and also my XP (Yes XP!) with my Water 2.0 Pro and now my custom 280 loop.
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to get a 212 just to see what they are really like.
Click to expand...

They are really good. Just not for 8 cores. On my Athlon 2 645 I could not clock past 3.3Ghz before temps went bad and I had the noise of a P&W JT8D in my room. The Propus core like Deneb had a max temp of 62C. I got a 212 EVO P/P and I never went above 45C on the core with 3.8GHz 1.55v.

Then I got a Phenom 2 965 C3. Got that to 4.25GHz with the same 1.55V. The EVO managed to keep that at 55C under load. Then I got the FX and went to Water 2.0 and then custom shortly afterwards.

I did run my MSI 990FX-GD65 and 8320 open air with the 212. As I said results were not amazing. Maxed out the OC at 4.3GHz. Any higher and Cinebench would hang. And this was a chip that I knew could do 4.8GHz at 1.5V in my ASUS board and 4.6 at 1.5 IN BIOS in the MSI (I hated the lack of LLC). . So it wasn't the chip.

I will have a look for some pics of my open air benching. I hope I still have it. It was on my old phone.

I dont have it. But yeah. We know I don't spread hogwash around anyway so it's ok.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have INVENTED THE CLUB MOTTO. Remember you want to sticky it Sarge!
> 
> IF YOU CAN COOL IT! YOU CAN CLOCK IT!
> 
> A lot of us in here run 1.6V+ for 24/7 use. The Vishera is one tough cookie. I think it was ccsorkman that said this. "Here's 1.7v what do you think of that?' Vishera: "Is that all you got?"


I've pushed 1.74v for short sessions, it's truly an absolute tank of a chip.

Kyad has also pushed big volts, Johan has, Cssorkinman has........I'd kill an intel chip in about 20 seconds flat after overclocking this thing


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have INVENTED THE CLUB MOTTO. Remember you want to sticky it Sarge!
> 
> IF YOU CAN COOL IT! YOU CAN CLOCK IT!
> 
> A lot of us in here run 1.6V+ for 24/7 use. The Vishera is one tough cookie. I think it was ccsorkman that said this. "Here's 1.7v what do you think of that?' Vishera: "Is that all you got?"
> 
> 
> 
> I've pushed 1.74v for short sessions, it's truly an absolute tank of a chip.
> 
> Kyad has also pushed big volts, Johan has, Cssorkinman has........I'd kill an intel chip in about 20 seconds flat after overclocking this thing
Click to expand...

I've pushed 1.65V in an attempt to curb the lack of LLC on my MSI board.

I did kill an Intel chip. Got heavy handed with my older Wolfdale Core 2 E7500. At 1.35V it popped!









EDIT: What did you think of the club motto? I think we should make it a sig and we can all add it to our sigs. Or am I hoping for too much?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> I've pushed 1.65V in an attempt to curb the lack of LLC on my MSI board.
> 
> I did kill an Intel chip. Got heavy handed with my older Wolfdale Core 2 E7500. At 1.35V it popped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What did you think of the club motto? I think we should make it a sig and we can all add it to our sigs. Or am I hoping for too much?


Kind of applies to OCN in general i think rather than just Vishera.

"We ain't scared of no volts!"

Ghostbusters just popped into my head then......someone needs to make a meme of that :lachen


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Nah, it is happy right here in its present home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb: At 4.6Ghz, it fails almost immediately with IBT AVX no matter what voltage I put into it. Oh well, overclocking is never a guarantee. (The best overclock I ever had was on a ATI 2900 Pro back in the day.)


If it fails IBT AVX and you keep pushing more volts and it still fails.. That means one thing

*YOU ARE AT YOUR THERMAL LIMIT*










Trust me when I say I know where the wall it.. I had the same experince.. then I bought better cooling.. couldn't get 4.4 stable the boom now I am at 5.1 like buttah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've run 1.6v for weeks on end with no ill effects and i think F3ERS 2 ASH3S has run 1.7v 24/7 for a fair while now.
> 
> These chips love voltage, it's only heat you gotta watch out for, keep the core under 70c and you are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, you sure? I can even pay the postage if you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your VID on that chip?


I run 24/7 1.62v for 5.1GHz only because my chip is a poor clocker, This has been for what since Feb or March of 2013 0 degradation
I have Pushed 1.82v through this chip! *Made sure to have a lot of cool air running through my case*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have INVENTED THE CLUB MOTTO. Remember you want to sticky it Sarge!
> 
> IF YOU CAN COOL IT! YOU CAN CLOCK IT!
> 
> A lot of us in here run 1.6V+ for 24/7 use. The Vishera is one tough cookie. I think it was ccsorkman that said this. "Here's 1.7v what do you think of that?' Vishera: "Is that all you got?"


^


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If it fails IBT AVX and you keep pushing more volts and it still fails.. That means one thing
> 
> *YOU ARE AT YOUR THERMAL LIMIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me when I say I know where the wall it.. I had the same experince.. then I bought better cooling.. couldn't get 4.4 stable the boom now I am at 5.1 like buttah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 24/7 1.62v for 5.1GHz only because my chip is a poor clocker, This has been for what since Feb or March of 2013 0 degradation
> I have Pushed 1.82v through this chip! *Made sure to have a lot of cool air running through my case*
> 
> ^


So, my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro cannot handle it? With push pull inward and 2 fans on top to pull the heat out? Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro is a double thick 120MM AIO cooler and the thing immediately fails, not after it heats up. Also, at 4.6GHz, the IBT non AVX worked through 50 runs with no error. Unfortunately, I am not at a thermal limit on this chip and board, it is just he nature of this chip.


----------



## CravinR1

Am I doing it right ? Set it at 1.55 and 4.8ghz but havn't tried to lower the vcore yet. Just a fast stability test. I'm at max of 66 cel with prime 95 so far


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> So, my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro cannot handle it? With push pull inward and 2 fans on top to pull the heat out? Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro is a double thick 120MM AIO cooler and the thing immediately fails, not after it heats up. Also, at 4.6GHz, the IBT non AVX worked through 50 runs with no error. Unfortunately, I am not at a thermal limit on this chip and board, it is just he nature of this chip.


Non AVX is a joke... do I need to prove that?

Yes its either not enough heat is getting transferred away (which is either a weak pump in the AIO or poor thermal paste) OR bad mount but I am leaning on the first option there..

AS for 4.6 on a 120 "doublethick" rad.. that is about the top limit of that cooling giving that your ambient temps are around < 27c Also you have to look at the Static pressure of the fans and if they are actually pushing a good amount of heat away per fin count..

My opinion is that unless you go upper AIO you will get a bad combo of fan/fin count for the thickness of the rad.. Also TBH the Pump is more important on this subject.... Here is why

From personal experience everyone that has been in this thread has watch my build grow......
~I started my water cooling with a waterloop kit 240 mm slim rad with 7mm fins... was using CM sickle flow fans.. ok Static pressure not the best..... and then I didn't have the version with the D5 pump.. it was the X20 which to let you know is about 1/5 of the water pressure that the D5 pump can push...

What did I see when I scored higher temps?
I saw at idle my chip was ok... being kept cool...ish ... then a small load would bump my temps.. WHY? because the pump was not strong enough to push the heated water out.. so I had major Thermal spikes.... I SEENNNEED it with my OWNED eyes...

Upgraded to a better pump (custom loops love em) and BOOM instantly better.. I haven't gone for any good benchies as of late due to personal matters so I don't quite have the links to prove it... However YES YOU AIO IS NOT AS IMPRESSIVE AS YOU THINK
















Not saying that it is that bad.;... Just when the stock cooler can do 4.4 and 4.5GHz (depending on of course) that is a lot of money for a measly 200mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Am I doing it right ? Set it at 1.55 and 4.8ghz but havn't tried to lower the vcore yet. Just a fast stability test. I'm at max of 66 cel with prime 95 so far


looks good for just a set and fly


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not saying that it is that bad.;... Just when the stock cooler can do 4.4 and 4.5GHz (depending on of course) that is a lot of money for a measly 200mhz
> looks good for just a set and fly


Speaking of which, I never got a stock cooler with my FX-8320. I wonder why...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Speaking of which, I never got a stock cooler with my FX-8320. I wonder why...


Heck I have 5 of em sitting around its the same one from the phenom IIs

looking at your rig... I see that you had a similar setup (till I actually went for a real build) I had the same case and everything.. look at my pictures for this thread and you will see the transition for obvious reasons


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Heck I have 5 of em sitting around its the same one from the phenom IIs
> 
> looking at your rig... I see that you had a similar setup (till I actually went for a real build) I had the same case and everything.. look at my pictures for this thread and you will see the transition for obvious reasons


i only have one cooler left now, had about 4 at one stage


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looking at your rig... I see that you had a similar setup (till I actually went for a real build) I had the same case and everything.. look at my pictures for this thread and you will see the transition for obvious reasons


Mine was done on the cheap, so don't expect too much


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

I wish I had about $300 to spare.. for fans and possibly another ra, then 2 water blocks for my GPUs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> i only have one cooler left now, had about 4 at one stage


You know I am a bit disapointed that the 7850k doesn't come with the same heatsinks.. they come with one that you would have found on a Pentium 3







maybe a little bigger.. I will tell you though those Stock heatsinks although jets they were great


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> So what can i do about that ? So you are telling me it is not my Mobo?


your motherboard is like more then alright.. those gigas are pretty good.

you've got a 680 on your rig, ya your not stressing it, so its not using hi-volts but it is still using amps.

If you have a mirco center or a store that is good about returns near by? could always grab a 750w or 850w (if you are planning on SLI then 850 or greater is a good idea) psu and return it if you run into the same issues.

90% of the time these kind of shut downs are PSU related, however the other 10% is VRM related.. but that board shouldn't have to much VRM issues until higher clocks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wish I had about $300 to spare.. for fans and possibly another ra, then 2 water blocks for my GPUs
> You know I am a bit disapointed that the 7850k doesn't come with the same heatsinks.. they come with one that you would have found on a Pentium 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a little bigger.. I will tell you though those Stock heatsinks although jets they were great


I had one from my 940 BE, my 8350 and my 8150 (which also came with an FX branded AIO) the last i picked up randomly one day.....stuff like that always comes in handy, even found a Althon 64 4200+ the other day for free


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Non AVX is a joke... do I need to prove that?
> 
> Yes its either not enough heat is getting transferred away (which is either a weak pump in the AIO or poor thermal paste) OR bad mount but I am leaning on the first option there..
> 
> AS for 4.6 on a 120 "doublethick" rad.. that is about the top limit of that cooling giving that your ambient temps are around < 27c Also you have to look at the Static pressure of the fans and if they are actually pushing a good amount of heat away per fin count..
> 
> My opinion is that unless you go upper AIO you will get a bad combo of fan/fin count for the thickness of the rad.. Also TBH the Pump is more important on this subject.... Here is why
> 
> From personal experience everyone that has been in this thread has watch my build grow......
> ~I started my water cooling with a waterloop kit 240 mm slim rad with 7mm fins... was using CM sickle flow fans.. ok Static pressure not the best..... and then I didn't have the version with the D5 pump.. it was the X20 which to let you know is about 1/5 of the water pressure that the D5 pump can push...
> 
> What did I see when I scored higher temps?
> I saw at idle my chip was ok... being kept cool...ish ... then a small load would bump my temps.. WHY? because the pump was not strong enough to push the heated water out.. so I had major Thermal spikes.... I SEENNNEED it with my OWNED eyes...
> 
> Upgraded to a better pump (custom loops love em) and BOOM instantly better.. I haven't gone for any good benchies as of late due to personal matters so I don't quite have the links to prove it... However YES YOU AIO IS NOT AS IMPRESSIVE AS YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying that it is that bad.;... Just when the stock cooler can do 4.4 and 4.5GHz (depending on of course) that is a lot of money for a measly 200mhz
> looks good for just a set and fly


The problem with you statement is: Tell me how you can reach the thermal limit without the chip even being heated up yet? I watch the temps and they are no where near the thermal limit when IBT AVX fails right off the bat. (The first session after 11 seconds does not come out correctly.) In this instance, there were no thermal spikes although I am not saying it could not have been possible, just simply that there wasn't. Investing in cooling that would only be marginally better would make no sense at all. (Otherwise, I would have to invest in a custom loop and I am just not interested in spending the money on that.)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> What is the highest vcore and temp for the 8350 for 24/7 use?
> 
> I was playing around and got 4.8 ghz at 1.4875 volts with the h80i in performance mode. But honestly the 4.5 @ 1.4625 in balanced mode is much quieter


daily operation thermal limits is 70*-72*, this chip cares not of volts, as long as you keep them under thermal limit they will work hard for you.

voltage? some are feeding 1.7+v with exotic cooling..

4.8 should likely be the limit of the cooler.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I had one from my 940 BE, my 8350 and my 8150 (which also came with an FX branded AIO) the last i picked up randomly one day.....stuff like that always comes in handy, even found a Althon 64 4200+ the other day for free


I am a bit sad I tossed my socket 939 board out....

RAM watercooling..:
does it just fit around the heatsinks of the RAM? and does it add that much better cooling to them? anyone know?

I only ask cause I feel if my ram was cooler I could hit higher clocks at Cas 8


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> The problem with you statement is: Tell me how you can reach the thermal limit without the chip even being heated up yet? I watch the temps and they are no where near the thermal limit when IBT AVX fails right off the bat. (The first session after 11 seconds does not come out correctly.) In this instance, there were no thermal spikes although I am not saying it could not have been possible, just simply that there wasn't. Investing in cooling that would only be marginally better would make no sense at all. (Otherwise, I would have to invest in a custom loop and I am just not interested in spending the money on that.)


Your vrms are probably getting too hot


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> I've pushed 1.65V in an attempt to curb the lack of LLC on my MSI board.
> 
> I did kill an Intel chip. Got heavy handed with my older Wolfdale Core 2 E7500. At 1.35V it popped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What did you think of the club motto? I think we should make it a sig and we can all add it to our sigs. Or am I hoping for too much?


that was the first round of 45nm Core2s wasn't it.. the 6000 could take some decent voltage

i should really see what my e6700 can do before i scrap it


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Your vrms are probably getting too hot


Now that is possible seeing that there is no airflow over the VRM heat sinks. Unfortunately, there is also no place for a fan anywhere in that system to mount one. (Even ghetto modded.) Truth is though, I believe that this particular chip just does not go above 4.5Ghz with any sort of stability. It happens.

However, I still need an answer to how do I get my builds to show up in my sig? I did add the builds in the Rig Builder section but nothing shows.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Now that is possible seeing that there is no airflow over the VRM heat sinks. Unfortunately, there is also no place for a fan anywhere in that system to mount one. (Even ghetto modded.) Truth is though, I believe that this particular chip just does not go above 4.5Ghz with any sort of stability. It happens.
> 
> However, I still need an answer to how do I get my builds to show up in my sig? I did add the builds in the Rig Builder section but nothing shows.


Link in my sig

i bet i can prove you wrong about that chip though


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wish I had about $300 to spare.. for fans and possibly another ra, then 2 water blocks for my GPUs
> You know I am a bit disapointed that the 7850k doesn't come with the same heatsinks.. they come with one that you would have found on a Pentium 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a little bigger.. I will tell you though those Stock heatsinks although jets they were great


To be honest, the 7850K doesn't need more then what it comes with...

these things are Tame for heat...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Link in my sig
> 
> i bet i can prove you wrong about that chip though


me too


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> me too


I'll take it if after if either of you don't melt it...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'll take it if after if either of you don't melt it...


You know.......that could be an awesome idea.

A shared chip


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You know.......that could be an awesome idea.
> 
> A shared chip


who can get the highest clocks before it blows... that dirty dirty little chip


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> who can get the highest clocks before it blows... that dirty dirty little chip


and who ever blows it up replaces the next one LOL


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Link in my sig
> 
> i bet i can prove you wrong about that chip though


$200 and it is yours.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> $200 and it is yours.


if you are in the us ill trade ya


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> who can get the highest clocks before it blows... that dirty dirty little chip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and who ever blows it up replaces the next one LOL


I quite like the idea actually, would be a great comparison of various motherboards and cooling setups as well.

Could even have a table added to the OP with the highest clocks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> $200 and it is yours.


Still cheaper than a new one here


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still cheaper than a new one here


heres my local

so cheap lol


----------



## ManofGod1000

To be honest, I have found these Asrock boards to be rock solid stable. (This is even with APM off.) I have beat the crap out of the Extreme 4 for nearly 3 years and the only issue is something I caused. (It appears I caused some damage to a usb port since I statically discharged on it 2 years ago.) Also, the Extreme 9 has taken the heat and not given me any issues.

Eh, I can always get some thermal pads if the heat sink contact is not good. Also, I might be able to reapply the thermal paste if needed instead.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> heres my local
> 
> so cheap lol


ACK ye over the ponder, why pay more?

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=4_1210_64&item_id=053294


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> heres my local
> 
> so cheap lol


Almost the exact same price here for me


----------



## CravinR1

I only paid $135 for my 8350 from newegg


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Almost the exact same price here for me


They sold the 8350 for 162£ when they came out.....not bad reduction i suppose


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> heres my local
> 
> so cheap lol


https://www.google.com/search?q=131.45+pounds+to+dollars&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS552US552&oq=131.45+pounds+to+dollars&aqs=chrome..69i57.3960j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

$221+ US DOLLARS


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> They sold the 8350 for 162£ when they came out.....not bad reduction i suppose


I paid $210 AUD for mine and now it's selling for $239.......









Prices should come down now newegg is shipping here though, same for you as well i guess


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If it fails IBT AVX and you keep pushing more volts and it still fails.. That means one thing
> 
> *YOU ARE AT YOUR THERMAL LIMIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me when I say I know where the wall it.. I had the same experince.. then I bought better cooling.. couldn't get 4.4 stable the boom now I am at 5.1 like buttah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 24/7 1.62v for 5.1GHz only because my chip is a poor clocker, This has been for what since Feb or March of 2013 0 degradation
> I have Pushed 1.82v through this chip! *Made sure to have a lot of cool air running through my case*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro cannot handle it? With push pull inward and 2 fans on top to pull the heat out? Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro is a double thick 120MM AIO cooler and the thing immediately fails, not after it heats up. Also, at 4.6GHz, the IBT non AVX worked through 50 runs with no error. Unfortunately, I am not at a thermal limit on this chip and board, it is just he nature of this chip.
Click to expand...

Jeez you just dont get it do you. So maybe your CPU isn't at its thermal limits. BUT YOUR VRM's ARE. You don't have to be thermally limited to your CPU to be warranted as thermally limited. It is your motherboards shoddy VRM's. Just because it is 12+2 does not mean they are good. My 6+2 board as higher quality power components than your 12+2 board. MOAR PHASES does not = Better. This is another FALLACY the Vishera chips have put an end too. YOU NEED QUALITY NOT QUANTITY. You could power Vishera off of a single phase if it was good enough. IIRC, AS Rock are using older model VRM's on this board. I will have to pick out the review to find it . But if you want I will. Secondly to add insult to injury the heatsinks keeping your VRM's cool are not actually doing their job.

I am YET to see an AS Rock board break the 4.8GHz barrier. Regulars please chime in to correct me if I am incorrect in stating this. However if there are AS Rock boards that can push the 83XX octo's to 4.8GHz then they are so few in number I could probably count them on my hands. Both Fatal1ty and Killer boards can't pass 4.5GHz. And if I remember something the Fatal1ty has the same power system as your board. Don't you think that is telling you something. If you want help listen to the counsel of those that have been there and done that. We could most likely save you the cost of a new CPU. A new board too if you are happy with your current OC. But if you want to go higher you are going to have to replace your motherboard. That is the straight and simple.

Or you can carry on being stubborn. Pop a bunch of VRM's and eat the cost of a new board and a new processor. Ball's in your court buddy.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez you just dont get it do you. So maybe your CPU isn't at its thermal limits. BUT YOUR VRM's ARE. You don't have to be thermally limited to your CPU to be warranted as thermally limited. It is your motherboards shoddy VRM's. Just because it is 12+2 does not mean they are good. My 6+2 board as higher quality power components than your 12+2 board. MOAR PHASES does not = Better. This is another FALLACY the Vishera chips have put an end too. YOU NEED QUALITY NOT QUANTITY. You could power Vishera off of a single phase if it was good enough. AS Rock are using older model VRM's on this board. I will have to pick out the review to find it . But if you want I will. Secondly to add insult to injury the heatsinks keeping your VRM's cool are not actually doing their job.
> 
> I am YET to see an AS Rock board break the 4.8GHz barrier. Regulars please chime in to correct me if I am incorrect in stating this. However if there are AS Rock boards that can push the 83XX octo's to 4.8GHz then they are so few in number I could probably count them on my hands. Both Fatal1ty and Killer boards can't pass 4.5GHz. And if I remember something the Fatal1ty has the same power system as your board. Don't you think that is telling you something. If you want help listen to the counsel of those that have been there and done that. We could most likely save you the cost of a new CPU. A new board too if you are happy with your current OC. But if you want to go higher you are going to have to replace your motherboard. That is the straight and simple.
> 
> Or you can carry on being stubborn. Pop a bunch of VRM's and eat the cost of a new board and a new processor. Ball's in your court buddy.


Kinda sad no one has commented my 1.82v on water lol


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez you just dont get it do you. So maybe your CPU isn't at its thermal limits. BUT YOUR VRM's ARE. You don't have to be thermally limited to your CPU to be warranted as thermally limited. It is your motherboards shoddy VRM's. Just because it is 12+2 does not mean they are good. My 6+2 board as higher quality power components than your 12+2 board. MOAR PHASES does not = Better. This is another FALLACY the Vishera chips have put an end too. YOU NEED QUALITY NOT QUANTITY. You could power Vishera off of a single phase if it was good enough. AS Rock are using older model VRM's on this board. I will have to pick out the review to find it . But if you want I will. Secondly to add insult to injury the heatsinks keeping your VRM's cool are not actually doing their job.
> 
> I am YET to see an AS Rock board break the 4.8GHz barrier. Regulars please time in to correct me if I am incorrect in stating this. However if there are AS Rock boards that can push the 83XX octo's to 4.8GHz then they are so few in number I could probably count them in my hands. Both Fatal1ty and Killer boards can't pass 4.5GHz. And if I remember something the Fatal1ty has the same power system as your board. Don't you think that is telling you something. If you want help listen to the counsel of those that have been there and done that. We could most likely save you the cost of a new CPU. A new board too if you are happy with your current OC. But if you want to go higher you are going to have to replace your motherboard. That is the straight and simple.
> 
> Or you can carry on being stubborn. Pop a bunch of VRM's and eat the cost of a new board and a new processor. Ball's in your court buddy.


Look about 7 posts above yours, I am in no danger of popping my VRM's. Also, I have pushed these boards to the point where the power supply OCP protection kicked in and shut the computer down hard. (That was at about 1.525v or so.) If you are suggesting Asus, no, I will not get a board from a company that screws there end users. (Saying everyone does that when the evidence shows otherwise is just plain silly.)

Does not matter though. If you damage your board due to overclocking, you should not be sending in under warranty anyways. *Sigh* The chip I have has hit a wall, it happens, get over it I guess. The FX 8320, I am not 100% sure on that but for the moment, it has and I will not be investing in more cooling or a higher end board when I use this thing 24/7 at work with total stability.

Sorry but, I have made mistakes in the past just because someone trumpeted a certain view point but not again. (I should have gone with the FX 8150 when it came out instead of wasting my money on the 1090T I had upgraded to from my Phenom II 945.) Now, does that mean that my boards are the absolute highest end ones? No. Does that mean they are junk? Not at all. So, unless you want to send me a board for free or something, realize that I have what I have and that is not going to change. If I did change, it would be to an A88X chipset board with a 7850K regardless. (Although, I would not change but just get a new machine to add to a collection.)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Look about 7 posts above yours, I am in no danger of popping my VRM's. Also, I have pushed these boards to the point where the power supply OCP protection kicked in and shut the computer down hard. (That was at about 1.525v or so.) If you are suggesting Asus, no, I will not get a board from a company that screws there end users. (Saying everyone does that when the evidence shows otherwise is just plain silly.)
> 
> Does not matter though. If you damage your board due to overclocking, you should not be sending in under warranty anyways. *Sigh* The chip I have has hit a wall, it happens, get over it I guess. The FX 8320, I am not 100% sure on that but for the moment, it has and I will not be investing in more cooling or a higher end board when I use this thing 24/7 at work with total stability.
> 
> Sorry but, I have made mistakes in the past just because someone trumpeted a certain view point but not again. (I should have gone with the FX 8150 when it came out instead of wasting my money on the 1090T I had upgraded to from my Phenom II 945.) Now, does that mean that my boards are the absolute highest end ones? No. Does that mean they are junk? Not at all. So, unless you want to send me a board for free or something, realize that I have what I have and that is not going to change. If I did change, it would be to an A88X chipset board with a 7850K regardless. (Although, I would not change but just get a new machine to add to a collection.)


I'm not sure you are getting it mate, your vrm's would be getting too hot and thus you would be thermal throttling, that's the "wall" you have hit, it's not a matter of voltage at this point, it's a matter of cooling and your vrm's just aren't keeping cool enough.

Also, your PC shutting down? that can be caused by the vrm's overheating as well you know, i seriously doubt you pulled over 850w with a Vishera and a Single 290.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Look about 7 posts above yours, I am in no danger of popping my VRM's. Also, I have pushed these boards to the point where the power supply OCP protection kicked in and shut the computer down hard. (That was at about 1.525v or so.) If you are suggesting Asus, no, I will not get a board from a company that screws there end users. (Saying everyone does that when the evidence shows otherwise is just plain silly.)
> 
> Does not matter though. If you damage your board due to overclocking, you should not be sending in under warranty anyways. *Sigh* The chip I have has hit a wall, it happens, get over it I guess. The FX 8320, I am not 100% sure on that but for the moment, it has and I will not be investing in more cooling or a higher end board when I use this thing 24/7 at work with total stability.
> 
> Sorry but, I have made mistakes in the past just because someone trumpeted a certain view point but not again. (I should have gone with the FX 8150 when it came out instead of wasting my money on the 1090T I had upgraded to from my Phenom II 945.) Now, does that mean that my boards are the absolute highest end ones? No. Does that mean they are junk? Not at all. So, unless you want to send me a board for free or something, realize that I have what I have and that is not going to change. If I did change, it would be to an A88X chipset board with a 7850K regardless. (Although, I would not change but just get a new machine to add to a collection.)


Lol a slight clock and that 1090t was a better chip than bulldozer.. piledriver is difference

Lol lol lol lol lol

Slash troll face

Hey guys we have gotten us two serkers as of late...

Hey guy... how about this... run ibt avx with hwmonitor open and take a screen shot.. bet we can tell you why

Ill buy you a sabertooth if you prove that chip was maxed at 4.5


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez you just dont get it do you. So maybe your CPU isn't at its thermal limits. BUT YOUR VRM's ARE. You don't have to be thermally limited to your CPU to be warranted as thermally limited. It is your motherboards shoddy VRM's. Just because it is 12+2 does not mean they are good. My 6+2 board as higher quality power components than your 12+2 board. MOAR PHASES does not = Better. This is another FALLACY the Vishera chips have put an end too. YOU NEED QUALITY NOT QUANTITY. You could power Vishera off of a single phase if it was good enough. AS Rock are using older model VRM's on this board. I will have to pick out the review to find it . But if you want I will. Secondly to add insult to injury the heatsinks keeping your VRM's cool are not actually doing their job.
> 
> I am YET to see an AS Rock board break the 4.8GHz barrier. Regulars please chime in to correct me if I am incorrect in stating this. However if there are AS Rock boards that can push the 83XX octo's to 4.8GHz then they are so few in number I could probably count them on my hands. Both Fatal1ty and Killer boards can't pass 4.5GHz. And if I remember something the Fatal1ty has the same power system as your board. Don't you think that is telling you something. If you want help listen to the counsel of those that have been there and done that. We could most likely save you the cost of a new CPU. A new board too if you are happy with your current OC. But if you want to go higher you are going to have to replace your motherboard. That is the straight and simple.
> 
> Or you can carry on being stubborn. Pop a bunch of VRM's and eat the cost of a new board and a new processor. Ball's in your court buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sad no one has commented my 1.82v on water lol
Click to expand...

As Rock board? If so. MIND=BLOWN. And I'll add 1 to my finger.... But still damn nice whatever board you we're running. What speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez you just dont get it do you. So maybe your CPU isn't at its thermal limits. BUT YOUR VRM's ARE. You don't have to be thermally limited to your CPU to be warranted as thermally limited. It is your motherboards shoddy VRM's. Just because it is 12+2 does not mean they are good. My 6+2 board as higher quality power components than your 12+2 board. MOAR PHASES does not = Better. This is another FALLACY the Vishera chips have put an end too. YOU NEED QUALITY NOT QUANTITY. You could power Vishera off of a single phase if it was good enough. AS Rock are using older model VRM's on this board. I will have to pick out the review to find it . But if you want I will. Secondly to add insult to injury the heatsinks keeping your VRM's cool are not actually doing their job.
> 
> I am YET to see an AS Rock board break the 4.8GHz barrier. Regulars please time in to correct me if I am incorrect in stating this. However if there are AS Rock boards that can push the 83XX octo's to 4.8GHz then they are so few in number I could probably count them in my hands. Both Fatal1ty and Killer boards can't pass 4.5GHz. And if I remember something the Fatal1ty has the same power system as your board. Don't you think that is telling you something. If you want help listen to the counsel of those that have been there and done that. We could most likely save you the cost of a new CPU. A new board too if you are happy with your current OC. But if you want to go higher you are going to have to replace your motherboard. That is the straight and simple.
> 
> Or you can carry on being stubborn. Pop a bunch of VRM's and eat the cost of a new board and a new processor. Ball's in your court buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Look about 7 posts above yours, I am in no danger of popping my VRM's. Also, I have pushed these boards to the point where the power supply OCP protection kicked in and shut the computer down hard. (That was at about 1.525v or so.) If you are suggesting Asus, no, I will not get a board from a company that screws there end users. (Saying everyone does that when the evidence shows otherwise is just plain silly.)
> 
> Does not matter though. If you damage your board due to overclocking, you should not be sending in under warranty anyways. *Sigh* The chip I have has hit a wall, it happens, get over it I guess. The FX 8320, I am not 100% sure on that but for the moment, it has and I will not be investing in more cooling or a higher end board when I use this thing 24/7 at work with total stability.
> 
> Sorry but, I have made mistakes in the past just because someone trumpeted a certain view point but not again. (I should have gone with the FX 8150 when it came out instead of wasting my money on the 1090T I had upgraded to from my Phenom II 945.) Now, does that mean that my boards are the absolute highest end ones? No. Does that mean they are junk? Not at all. So, unless you want to send me a board for free or something, realize that I have what I have and that is not going to change. If I did change, it would be to an A88X chipset board with a 7850K regardless. (Although, I would not change but just get a new machine to add to a collection.)
Click to expand...

No not ASUS. I have heard enough horror stories from others to know that this will be the last ASUS board I will buy. I managed to RMA one 990FX due to a bad BIOS. But should something go bad I don't fancy my chances a second time. I mean Gigabyte. Have you seen the UD5. Now that is a board. Also MSI's GD-65 and 80 if you can look past the fact that they do not have LLC. Although the GD-65 is another board that would hold you back past 4.7GHz.

How long we're you pushing that voltage for? Trust us dude. You have the experts here. It is highly unlikely you are near your chips limit. There is definitely something holding you back.Even SHODDY FX's top out at 4.7GHz not 4.5GHz. You are not close enough to the voltage wall to warrant that your chip is poor. What are your socket and VRM temps like? A laser or infrared thermometer aimed at the back of your VRM's near the drivers will give you a pretty good idea where you are at. The only people with more experience than the people that reside in this club sit in their nice cozy offices in AMD.

EDIT: Just read that post you made me read 9 or so posts before my other text wall. I am of the opinion that the Extreme 4 seemed to be of higher quality than the 9. Fewer phases. But I get the impression that they were stronger.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm not sure you are getting it mate, your vrm's would be getting too hot and thus you would be thermal throttling, that's the "wall" you have hit, it's not a matter of voltage at this point, it's a matter of cooling and your vrm's just aren't keeping cool enough.
> 
> Also, your PC shutting down? that can be caused by the vrm's overheating as well you know, i seriously doubt you pulled over 850w with a Vishera and a Single 290.


+1


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lol a slight clock and that 1090t was a better chip than bulldozer.. piledriver is difference
> 
> Lol lol lol lol lol
> 
> Slash troll face
> 
> Hey guys we have gotten us two serkers as of late...
> 
> Hey guy... how about this... run ibt avx with hwmonitor open and take a screen shot.. bet we can tell you why
> 
> Ill buy you a sabertooth if you prove that chip was maxed at 4.5


Good for you but, I saw ZERO difference going from my 945 to a 1090T. The 945 OCed to 3.65 GHz or so, the 1090T would not go above 3.8Ghz and only showed a difference in benches. The FX 8150 was a much better option for me but I had not taken that, my mistake. Oh well, your money and your opinion, do whatever you want with them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As Rock board? If so. MIND=BLOWN. And I'll add 1 to my finger.... But still damn nice whatever board you we're running. What speed?
> No not ASUS. I have heard enough horror stories from others to know that this will be the last ASUS board I will buy. I managed to RMA one 990FX due to a bad BIOS. But should something go bad I don't fancy my chances a second time. I mean Gigabyte. Have you seen the UD5. Now that is a board. Also MSI's GD-65 and 80 if you can look past the fact that they do not have LLC. Although the GD-65 is another board that would hold you back past 4.7GHz.
> 
> How long we're you pushing that voltage for? Trust us dude. You have the experts here. It is highly unlikely you are near your chips limit. There is definitely something holding you back.Even SHODDY FX's top out at 4.7GHz not 4.5GHz. You are not close enough to the voltage wall to warrant that your chip is poor. What are your socket and VRM temps like? A laser or infrared thermometer aimed at the back of your VRM's near the drivers will give you a pretty good idea where you are at. The only people with more experience than the people that reside in this club sit in their nice cozy offices in AMD.
> 
> EDIT: Just read that post you made me read 9 or so posts before my other text wall. I am of the opinion that the Extreme 4 seemed to be of higher quality than the 9. Fewer phases. But I get the impression that they were stronger.


Not sure if you got my post mixed with his or not...

Buuutty it was for about 30 minutes lol suiciding it.. and it was on the 990fx sabertooth r2.0 I was able to boot to 5.5 but not validate.. so I got it to run cine at 5.4... my chip is terrible at higher clocks...

Needless to say though.. asus isnt that bad.. sabdrtooth and chv are among the ud5s ud7s and gd80s...


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As Rock board? If so. MIND=BLOWN. And I'll add 1 to my finger.... But still damn nice whatever board you we're running. What speed?
> No not ASUS. I have heard enough horror stories from others to know that this will be the last ASUS board I will buy. I managed to RMA one 990FX due to a bad BIOS. But should something go bad I don't fancy my chances a second time. I mean Gigabyte. Have you seen the UD5. Now that is a board. Also MSI's GD-65 and 80 if you can look past the fact that they do not have LLC. Although the GD-65 is another board that would hold you back past 4.7GHz.
> 
> How long we're you pushing that voltage for? Trust us dude. You have the experts here. It is highly unlikely you are near your chips limit. There is definitely something holding you back.Even SHODDY FX's top out at 4.7GHz not 4.5GHz. You are not close enough to the voltage wall to warrant that your chip is poor. What are your socket and VRM temps like? A laser or infrared thermometer aimed at the back of your VRM's near the drivers will give you a pretty good idea where you are at. The only people with more experience than the people that reside in this club sit in their nice cozy offices in AMD.
> 
> EDIT: Just read that post you made me read 9 or so posts before my other text wall. I am of the opinion that the Extreme 4 seemed to be of higher quality than the 9. Fewer phases. But I get the impression that they were stronger.


I do not have a laser or themal thermometer, any place I could get them cheap? Perhaps a hardware store like Lowes or something?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm not sure you are getting it mate, your vrm's would be getting too hot and thus you would be thermal throttling, that's the "wall" you have hit, it's not a matter of voltage at this point, it's a matter of cooling and your vrm's just aren't keeping cool enough.
> 
> Also, your PC shutting down? that can be caused by the vrm's overheating as well you know, i seriously doubt you pulled over 850w with a Vishera and a Single 290.


There is now way.. im at 5.1 and 1.62 volts with 2x 280x on a 750w psu


----------



## dmfree88

My vrm like to get too hot on my ud5 if i push 3 gpu and the cpu at the same time (4.5 ghz). Keep putting off buying thermal pads but i dont like the output being finger burning







. I dont have a therm to check with tho.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I do not have a laser or themal thermometer, any place I could get them cheap? Perhaps a hardware store like Lowes or something?


why are you located at? And hwinf64 or hwmonitor will also help


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> why are you located at? And hwinf64 or hwmonitor will also help


Buffalo, NY area. Also, from what I have seen, hwinf64 nor hwmonitor sees the temps of the VRM's themselves, just a socket temp. (Could be that the boards do not have a temp reading for the VRM's though.)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not sure if you got my post mixed with his or not...
> 
> Buuutty it was for about 30 minutes lol suiciding it.. and it was on the 990fx sabertooth r2.0 I was able to boot to 5.5 but not validate.. so I got it to run cine at 5.4... my chip is terrible at higher clocks...
> 
> Needless to say though.. asus isnt that bad.. sabdrtooth and chv are among the ud5s ud7s and gd80s...


I can't think of too many boards that i'd be able to run 2400Mhz ram on daily if i'm honest, And the Wife loves her Saberkitty........I think i might have been replaced









Nice suicide run though, highest validation i've gotten was 5.23 at 1.63v or so but that really wasn't stable.

Takes my chip 1.69v to bench at 5.168 hehe


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez you just dont get it do you. So maybe your CPU isn't at its thermal limits. BUT YOUR VRM's ARE. You don't have to be thermally limited to your CPU to be warranted as thermally limited. It is your motherboards shoddy VRM's. Just because it is 12+2 does not mean they are good. My 6+2 board as higher quality power components than your 12+2 board. MOAR PHASES does not = Better. This is another FALLACY the Vishera chips have put an end too. YOU NEED QUALITY NOT QUANTITY. You could power Vishera off of a single phase if it was good enough. IIRC, AS Rock are using older model VRM's on this board. I will have to pick out the review to find it . But if you want I will. Secondly to add insult to injury the heatsinks keeping your VRM's cool are not actually doing their job.
> 
> I am YET to see an AS Rock board break the 4.8GHz barrier. Regulars please chime in to correct me if I am incorrect in stating this. However if there are AS Rock boards that can push the 83XX octo's to 4.8GHz then they are so few in number I could probably count them on my hands. Both Fatal1ty and Killer boards can't pass 4.5GHz. And if I remember something the Fatal1ty has the same power system as your board. Don't you think that is telling you something. If you want help listen to the counsel of those that have been there and done that. We could most likely save you the cost of a new CPU. A new board too if you are happy with your current OC. But if you want to go higher you are going to have to replace your motherboard. That is the straight and simple.
> 
> Or you can carry on being stubborn. Pop a bunch of VRM's and eat the cost of a new board and a new processor. Ball's in your court buddy.


They asked for ASRock over the 4.8Ghz barrier don't worry brothers I shall deliver!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> They asked for ASRock over the 4.8Ghz barrier don't worry brothers I shall deliver!


Curious, which 990FX board please?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Edit: Oops, double post, sorry.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> They asked for ASRock over the 4.8Ghz barrier don't worry brothers I shall deliver!


Wooot! Watch your temp though getting toasty on socket

But iirc that is socket and not core.. and ibt on standard doeas nothing.. I can do that the bsod in game...

Very high do that.. but your temps watch em


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As Rock board? If so. MIND=BLOWN. And I'll add 1 to my finger.... But still damn nice whatever board you we're running. What speed?
> No not ASUS. I have heard enough horror stories from others to know that this will be the last ASUS board I will buy. I managed to RMA one 990FX due to a bad BIOS. But should something go bad I don't fancy my chances a second time. I mean Gigabyte. Have you seen the UD5. Now that is a board. Also MSI's GD-65 and 80 if you can look past the fact that they do not have LLC. Although the GD-65 is another board that would hold you back past 4.7GHz.
> 
> How long we're you pushing that voltage for? Trust us dude. You have the experts here. It is highly unlikely you are near your chips limit. There is definitely something holding you back.Even SHODDY FX's top out at 4.7GHz not 4.5GHz. You are not close enough to the voltage wall to warrant that your chip is poor. What are your socket and VRM temps like? A laser or infrared thermometer aimed at the back of your VRM's near the drivers will give you a pretty good idea where you are at. The only people with more experience than the people that reside in this club sit in their nice cozy offices in AMD.
> 
> EDIT: Just read that post you made me read 9 or so posts before my other text wall. I am of the opinion that the Extreme 4 seemed to be of higher quality than the 9. Fewer phases. But I get the impression that they were stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you got my post mixed with his or not...
> 
> Buuutty it was for about 30 minutes lol suiciding it.. and it was on the 990fx sabertooth r2.0 I was able to boot to 5.5 but not validate.. so I got it to run cine at 5.4... my chip is terrible at higher clocks...
> 
> Needless to say though.. asus isnt that bad.. sabdrtooth and chv are among the ud5s ud7s and gd80s...
Click to expand...




Yeah I quoted it so that *wouldn't* happen. I was asking if you were on an ASrock board or not. But you were on a Sabrekitty so my comment on ASrock quality still stands. The second about asking him how long he had been running 1.5+ volts. Cause I am sure any board is good for a suicide run. It is long periods of 24/7 use when the real weakness in VRM's show.

ALSO Why no M5A99FX on that list...







Won't be CHV-Z level. But I rate I can get a 5er out of her yet.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As Rock board? If so. MIND=BLOWN. And I'll add 1 to my finger.... But still damn nice whatever board you we're running. What speed?
> No not ASUS. I have heard enough horror stories from others to know that this will be the last ASUS board I will buy. I managed to RMA one 990FX due to a bad BIOS. But should something go bad I don't fancy my chances a second time. I mean Gigabyte. Have you seen the UD5. Now that is a board. Also MSI's GD-65 and 80 if you can look past the fact that they do not have LLC. Although the GD-65 is another board that would hold you back past 4.7GHz.
> 
> How long we're you pushing that voltage for? Trust us dude. You have the experts here. It is highly unlikely you are near your chips limit. There is definitely something holding you back.Even SHODDY FX's top out at 4.7GHz not 4.5GHz. You are not close enough to the voltage wall to warrant that your chip is poor. What are your socket and VRM temps like? A laser or infrared thermometer aimed at the back of your VRM's near the drivers will give you a pretty good idea where you are at. The only people with more experience than the people that reside in this club sit in their nice cozy offices in AMD.
> 
> EDIT: Just read that post you made me read 9 or so posts before my other text wall. I am of the opinion that the Extreme 4 seemed to be of higher quality than the 9. Fewer phases. But I get the impression that they were stronger.
Click to expand...





I do not have a laser or themal thermometer, any place I could get them cheap? Perhaps a hardware store like Lowes or something? Any hardware store should have one.

I know they can be off by 10C's at times. But if you are reading 10C lower or even higher than this I would be really worried. In fact. If it gets that high you are in trouble. (Don't worry this isn't my board.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My vrm like to get too hot on my ud5 if i push 3 gpu and the cpu at the same time (4.5 ghz). Keep putting off buying thermal pads but i dont like the output being finger burning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I dont have a therm to check with tho.


Some VRM cooling is needed. A small fan. Maybe the stock 70mm fan from the FX heatsink and a backside fan to blow on the back of your board. 120mm will cover the back of your CPU and VRM's which will increase the VRM cooling effectiveness. @ManofGod1000 pay attention to this as well.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not sure if you got my post mixed with his or not...
> 
> Buuutty it was for about 30 minutes lol suiciding it.. and it was on the 990fx sabertooth r2.0 I was able to boot to 5.5 but not validate.. so I got it to run cine at 5.4... my chip is terrible at higher clocks...
> 
> Needless to say though.. asus isnt that bad.. sabdrtooth and chv are among the ud5s ud7s and gd80s...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of too many boards that i'd be able to run 2400Mhz ram on daily if i'm honest, And the Wife loves her Saberkitty........I think i might have been replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice suicide run though, highest validation i've gotten was 5.23 at 1.63v or so but that really wasn't stable.
> 
> Takes my chip 1.69v to bench at 5.168 hehe
Click to expand...

Add M5A990FX PRO to that 2400 list!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Wooot! Watch your temp though getting toasty on socket


I actually had it up to 80ºc before but just wait till winter I could put up some better screenshots then. (AC costs a hell lot more than running my pc full airplane runway mode LOL)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Curious, which 990FX board please?


ASRock 990FX Extreme9


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Jeez you just dont get it do you. So maybe your CPU isn't at its thermal limits. BUT YOUR VRM's ARE. You don't have to be thermally limited to your CPU to be warranted as thermally limited. It is your motherboards shoddy VRM's. Just because it is 12+2 does not mean they are good. My 6+2 board as higher quality power components than your 12+2 board. MOAR PHASES does not = Better. This is another FALLACY the Vishera chips have put an end too. YOU NEED QUALITY NOT QUANTITY. You could power Vishera off of a single phase if it was good enough. IIRC, AS Rock are using older model VRM's on this board. I will have to pick out the review to find it . But if you want I will. Secondly to add insult to injury the heatsinks keeping your VRM's cool are not actually doing their job.
> 
> I am YET to see an AS Rock board break the 4.8GHz barrier. Regulars please chime in to correct me if I am incorrect in stating this. However if there are AS Rock boards that can push the 83XX octo's to 4.8GHz then they are so few in number I could probably count them on my hands. Both Fatal1ty and Killer boards can't pass 4.5GHz. And if I remember something the Fatal1ty has the same power system as your board. Don't you think that is telling you something. If you want help listen to the counsel of those that have been there and done that. We could most likely save you the cost of a new CPU. A new board too if you are happy with your current OC. But if you want to go higher you are going to have to replace your motherboard. That is the straight and simple.
> 
> Or you can carry on being stubborn. Pop a bunch of VRM's and eat the cost of a new board and a new processor. Ball's in your court buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> They asked for ASRock over the 4.8Ghz barrier don't worry brothers I shall deliver!
Click to expand...

Which board? But I am impressed!







However watch those socket temps. You are near your throttle point if you have not hit it already. Also if your socket is that hot I can only imagine the torture those VRM's are experiencing.

EDIT: I see. Extreme 9. Not bad. How long have you been at that speed for?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Buffalo, NY area. Also, from what I have seen, hwinf64 nor hwmonitor sees the temps of the VRM's themselves, just a socket temp. (Could be that the boards do not have a temp reading for the VRM's though.)


Yeah its based on bored sensors but give a decent idea at least...

Now.. wanna over night that cip to me ill take 24 hours push it past 5ghz and stend it back just prove a point


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Which board? But I am impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However watch those socket temps. You are near your throttle point if you have not hit it already. Also if your socket is that hot I can only imagine the torture those VRM's are experiencing.
> 
> EDIT: I see. Extreme 9. Not bad. How long have you been at that speed for?


I actually just set it to that right now but I had to hurry and get it IBT AVX stable before the sun has been up too long and the heat truly starts to build up lol! I'm totally willing to blow the VRMs cause if it happens then it happens, you know? There's no real way for me to monitor them on this board; however, I do have a fan on both the socket and back of the VRMs as well as another fan blowing on the front of the VRMs. So are they close to exploding? Absolutely. Have they exploded yet? Nope! ;p


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> why are you located at? And hwinf64 or hwmonitor will also help
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo, NY area. Also, from what I have seen, hwinf64 nor hwmonitor sees the temps of the VRM's themselves, just a socket temp. (Could be that the boards do not have a temp reading for the VRM's though.)
Click to expand...

Ah yes I also forgot to add that not all boards have VRM sensors. As far as I am aware only the Sabrekitteh has. Check your "Package" and socket temps. Two COMPLETELY different things. Package equals the die temperature and socket equals your socket obviously. If your socket is getting too hot you can bet your top dollar that your VRM's are as well. Since the VRM's are near the socket and that is where they are sending all the power too anyway.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Which board? But I am impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However watch those socket temps. You are near your throttle point if you have not hit it already. Also if your socket is that hot I can only imagine the torture those VRM's are experiencing.
> 
> EDIT: I see. Extreme 9. Not bad. How long have you been at that speed for?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just set it to that right now but I had to hurry and get it IBT AVX stable before the sun has been up too long and the heat truly starts to build up lol! I'm totally willing to blow the VRMs cause if it happens then it happens, you know? There's no real way for me to monitor them on this board; however, I do have a fan on both the socket and back of the VRMs as well as another fan blowing on the front of the VRMs. So are they close to exploding? Absolutely. Have they exploded yet? Nope! ;p
Click to expand...

Careful what you wish for bro. Blown VRM's could easily kill your chip too. Another thing keep that clock going as is for another 2 months and then we will start rethinking on ASRocks VRM quality.

EDIT: I just want too add. The fact that you ALREADY have fistfuls of air running through there is proof to my point that the most likely thing holding ManofGod's chip back is VRM quality. Here you are munching through IBT at above 70C's on the socket at 12 phases yet my ASUS board doesn't break a sweat with 6 with the same clocks and .025 less volts. Makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ah yes I also forgot to add that not all boards have VRM sensors. As far as I am aware only the Sabrekitteh has. Check your "Package" and socket temps. Two COMPLETELY different things. Package equals the die temperature and socket equals your socket obviously. If your socket is getting too hot you can bet your top dollar that your VRM's are as well. Since the VRM's are near the socket and that is where they are sending all the power too anyway.


I feel all cushy now with all these features even my ram has features lol


----------



## CravinR1

How's this look for a 24/7 OC?

4.7 1.525v bios (1.5 windows) with h80i in balance mode


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How's this look for a 24/7 OC?
> 
> 4.7 1.525v bios (1.5 windows) with h80i in balance mode


Not bad.. is that after dropping volts? Been a wile but not sure it needs that much voltage


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You have to turn off all your power saving features. Turn off turbo as well. So you need to turn off C1E, CnQ, C6, Turbo and any other power saving states the board you use mmight have. Leave voltage at auto. And then you will see what your VID is by using HWINFO 64. If I leave all the power saving features on it looks like my VID is 1.45V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However in reality it is 1.339V.


My FX 8320 has a VID of 1.400. I do not know what my FX 8320 is yet since I am not home.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Careful what you wish for bro. Blown VRM's could easily kill your chip too. Another thing keep that clock going as is for another 2 months and then we will start rethinking on ASRocks VRM quality.


I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion about that. Everyone here knows that ASRock is dodgy quality I own one and I even agree with it hahaha! I just knew that getting 4.8Ghz IBT stable wasn't beyond my means. Just don't ask me to do 4.9 or 5 cause I can boot it and run it but IBT AVX stable? it's just not gonna happen! I might be able to get a few hours in prime stable at 4.9 before I could even dream of IBT AVX stable. Proper cooling works wonders is all I'm out to prove.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You have to turn off all your power saving features. Turn off turbo as well. So you need to turn off C1E, CnQ, C6, Turbo and any other power saving states the board you use mmight have. Leave voltage at auto. And then you will see what your VID is by using HWINFO 64. If I leave all the power saving features on it looks like my VID is 1.45V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However in reality it is 1.339V.
> 
> 
> 
> My FX 8320 has a VID of 1.400. I do not know what my FX 8320 is yet since I am not home.
Click to expand...

Did you turn off all power saving features. I mean IF your chip is as bad as you say it is. Surely AMD would have binned it as an OEM 8300 instead of an 8320.....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Careful what you wish for bro. Blown VRM's could easily kill your chip too. Another thing keep that clock going as is for another 2 months and then we will start rethinking on ASRocks VRM quality.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion about that. Everyone here knows that ASRock is dodgy quality I own one and I even agree with it hahaha! I just knew that getting 4.8Ghz IBT stable wasn't beyond my means. Just don't ask me to do 4.9 or 5 cause I can boot it and run it but IBT AVX stable? it's just not gonna happen! I might be able to get a few hours in prime stable at 4.9 before I could even dream of IBT AVX stable. Proper cooling works wonders is all I'm out to prove.
Click to expand...

Indeed. I just used you to help with my point. 12 phases. Hotter than 6 with less cooling. At the same clocks. Um...... Come now AsRock. You can surely do better than this? You ain't fooling us!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How's this look for a 24/7 OC?
> 
> 4.7 1.525v bios (1.5 windows) with h80i in balance mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.. is that after dropping volts? Been a wile but not sure it needs that much voltage
Click to expand...

Is 2000RPM balanced??? What is TUUUUURRRRRRRBBBBOOOOO mode do?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How's this look for a 24/7 OC?
> 
> 4.7 1.525v bios (1.5 windows) with h80i in balance mode


I needed the exact same voltage to run my FX8320 at 4.7 Ghz in the BIOS, but my voltage under load was 1.428 V.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Did you turn off all power saving features. I mean IF your chip is as bad as you say it is. Surely AMD would have binned it as an OEM 8300 instead of an 8320.....


Oops, I meant the FX 8350 at home that I do not know what it is. Also, yep, everything was off, the VID is 1.400.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Did you turn off all power saving features. I mean IF your chip is as bad as you say it is. Surely AMD would have binned it as an OEM 8300 instead of an 8320.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I meant the FX 8350 at home that I do not know what it is. Also, yep, everything was off, the VID is 1.400.
Click to expand...

Auto volts left on? LLC off. Also try turning auto volts off. I really dunno how these As Rock boards work!







Check in HWINFO 64. Should tell you what your VID is. Also I know on ASUS boards it can tell you what the VID is. Under CPU info on my board it states 1.365v. So I dunno which is right? 1.339V or 1.365v? I am quite happy believing the latter from HW info.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How's this look for a 24/7 OC?
> 
> 4.7 1.525v bios (1.5 windows) with h80i in balance mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the exact same voltage to run my FX8320 at 4.7 Ghz in the BIOS, but my voltage under load was 1.428 V.
Click to expand...

I could only wish for that at 4.7GHz. I need around 1.45v+


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Look about 7 posts above yours, I am in no danger of popping my VRM's. Also, I have pushed these boards to the point where the power supply OCP protection kicked in and shut the computer down hard. (That was at about 1.525v or so.) If you are suggesting Asus, no, I will not get a board from a company that screws there end users. (Saying everyone does that when the evidence shows otherwise is just plain silly.)
> 
> Does not matter though. If you damage your board due to overclocking, you should not be sending in under warranty anyways. *Sigh* The chip I have has hit a wall, it happens, get over it I guess. The FX 8320, I am not 100% sure on that but for the moment, it has and I will not be investing in more cooling or a higher end board when I use this thing 24/7 at work with total stability.
> 
> Sorry but, I have made mistakes in the past just because someone trumpeted a certain view point but not again. (I should have gone with the FX 8150 when it came out instead of wasting my money on the 1090T I had upgraded to from my Phenom II 945.) Now, does that mean that my boards are the absolute highest end ones? No. Does that mean they are junk? Not at all. So, unless you want to send me a board for free or something, realize that I have what I have and that is not going to change. If I did change, it would be to an A88X chipset board with a 7850K regardless. (Although, I would not change but just get a new machine to add to a collection.)


Word to the wise.. you might want to read this thread from the beginning. it is very apparent that you have ALOT still to learn about this platform.

it isn't your chips that have hit walls.. its your cooling... cry and defend your purchases all you like doesn't change this fact.

budget items get budget results.

OCP? how? you are not close to your power limit at all. on an 850w psu you have the wattage to run two top tier graphics cards and an overclocked FX chip. you are not even running two cards.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If it fails IBT AVX and you keep pushing more volts and it still fails.. That means one thing
> 
> *YOU ARE AT YOUR THERMAL LIMIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me when I say I know where the wall it.. I had the same experince.. then I bought better cooling.. couldn't get 4.4 stable the boom now I am at 5.1 like buttah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 24/7 1.62v for 5.1GHz only because my chip is a poor clocker, This has been for what since Feb or March of 2013 0 degradation
> I have Pushed 1.82v through this chip! *Made sure to have a lot of cool air running through my case*
> 
> ^


At that voltage, at that clock, how cpu socket didnt pass 35ºC? ***..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Word to the wise.. you might want to read this thread from the beginning. it is very apparent that you have ALOT still to learn about this platform.
> 
> it isn't your chips that have hit walls.. its your cooling... cry and defend your purchases all you like doesn't change this fact.
> 
> budget items get budget results.
> 
> OCP? how? you are not close to your power limit at all. on an 850w psu you have the wattage to run two top tier graphics cards and an overclocked FX chip. you are not even running two cards.


Cry and defend? Hummm, nice come back, a non thanks goes your way then. To those who show respect here like Aalstair and others, thanks. I am to old now to deal with whiny BS, I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## CravinR1

I'll bump the voltage down but this is prime 95 stable. 1.55 failed a core @4.8 and didn't want to bump up the voltage.

I changed the profile to balanced after the screen shot and the temps were only 63


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I'll bump the voltage down but this is prime 95 stable. 1.55 failed a core @4.8 and didn't want to bump up the voltage.
> 
> I changed the profile to balanced after the screen shot and the temps were only 63


What are your socket temps?


----------



## CravinR1

No idea


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> No idea


Click on the little + next to your motherboard name in HWMonitor.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ignore the "failure" in the IBT window, it did fully pass. For some reason, the IBT AVX claims failure when it finishes up even though it did not. Also, UAC is on and it is running in administrator mode. This is my work computer.

Edit: I told it to use the largest size allowed, how the heck to I make them bigger?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Cry and defend? Hummm, nice come back, a non thanks goes your way then. To those who show respect here like Aalstair and others, thanks. I am to old now to deal with whiny BS, I have better things to do with my time.


comeback? if you were trying to insult me you must try harder







half your posts are excuses and the other half are BS

your level of ignorance is astounding.

You come in here spout a bunch of non-sense, that doesn't get any respect in anyone's book.

miss-information is never good information.

Please feel free to put me on your block list.


----------



## CravinR1

Here are my temp tabs


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the "failure" in the IBT window, it did fully pass. For some reason, the IBT AVX claims failure when it finishes up even though it did not. Also, UAC is on and it is running in administrator mode. This is my work computer.
> 
> Edit: I told it to use the largest size allowed, how the heck to I make them bigger?


Use a custom size. And then you just type it in. How do you have 10GBs of ram?

EDIY: NVM that is available. You must have 16. 1.45v for 4.4. Hmmm. I am taking this is the Hyper 212 machine?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Use a custom size. And then you just type it in. How do you have 10GBs of ram?


I will try that. I actually have 16GB of ram in a 4 x 4 configuration and just used the Very High setting. (I do not have all day to test the extreme which it pretty much would take the better part of a day.)

Yep, this is the Hyper 212 machine. It is actually set at 1.475V and 1/4 LLC which is the best I can get without too much drop or increase. Also, I looked around for a custom size setting but so far, no luck. I mean, there is no custom selection listed when I upload them that I could see.


----------



## zila

This is what happens when you use an Extreme9 with an FX chip. The components on this board are very cheap as compared to others, such as Gigabyte UD5, Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair V. I would not recommend the AsRock boards at all for 8 core. I have a few dead AsRock boards in my closet. I thought about attempting a repair but even if I did I would only be back at the same place I started.........Nah, it's going to the trash where it belongs. *You have been warned.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> This is what happens when you use an Extreme9 with an FX chip. The components on this board are very cheap as compared to others, such as Gigabyte UD5, Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair V. I would not recommend the AsRock boards at all for 8 core. I have a few dead AsRock boards in my closet. I thought about attempting a repair but even if I did I would only be back at the same place I started.........Nah, it's going to the trash where it belongs. *You have been warned.


damage from a leaky cap? or is that a combusted part of the VRM (5 or 6 from the right)


----------



## zila

Yup, vrm 5 and 6 from the right blew apart. See the resistors in between all melted and blown apart? This is after a thorough cleaning. It looked like a bomb had exploded under the heat sink. It was all black with a star shaped black soot mark on the board. You could hear the pop all the way on the other side of house when it blew. These boards suck!!


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> This is what happens when you use an Extreme9 with an FX chip. The components on this board are very cheap as compared to others, such as Gigabyte UD5, Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair V. I would not recommend the AsRock boards at all for 8 core. I have a few dead AsRock boards in my closet. I thought about attempting a repair but even if I did I would only be back at the same place I started.........Nah, it's going to the trash where it belongs. *You have been warned.


Never liked ASRock Boards anyway. ASUS and Gigabyte make good quality motherboards, my money only goes to them.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I personally like my Asrock boards because they have been rock solid stable for me. As far as being at a "Thermal Limit", the real problem I have at home is there is no airflow going across the VRM heatsinks so they do get hotter than they should. (I would have the exact same issue with Asus or Gigabyte.

I am using a Fractal Design R3 with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro and they both work great. The issue with using the AIO is there is impedes any airflow from occurring over the VRM heatsinks. No real way to ghetto mod a fan on either that I can see.


----------



## zila

The Asus and Gigabyte boards are much, much cooler running by design. The Asrock boards can't compete in this arena. They are totally out classed by Asus Sabertooth and Crosshair V. I know this by experience. I could put either one of those boards in your case with your cooler and chip and blow away the AsRock quite easily and do it running much cooler and much more stable.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Red1776

Im a comin fer ya Mega 

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/240#post_22303868

(and to stay on topic...they are being driven by a FX 8350)


----------



## azanimefan

the problem is the asrock boards use very low quality VRMs.. i would take a 6+2 asus board over a 8+2 asrock every day of the week. heck, i'd take that 6+2 asus over a 8+2 msi as well...


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> the problem is the asrock boards use very low quality VRMs.. i would take a 6+2 asus board over a 8+2 asrock every day of the week. heck, i'd take that 6+2 asus over a 8+2 msi as well...


what are you basing this statement on?


----------



## mikemykeMB

For Mega and Red.....



....

Let's get it ON !!! LOL


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> For Mega and Red.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Let's get it ON !!! LOL


hehehe, I'm the one eyed guy


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> the problem is the asrock boards use very low quality VRMs.. i would take a 6+2 asus board over a 8+2 asrock every day of the week. heck, i'd take that 6+2 asus over a 8+2 msi as well...
> 
> 
> 
> what are you basing this statement on?
Click to expand...

That they actually do use low(er)-quality VRMs.

Giga and Asus both have extremely good VRMs. The fact a 12+2 phase Asrock board can't keep up (performance or thermal) with Giga and ASUS's 8+2 points to them using the "more but worse" strategy.

Of course, you're welcome to look up the actual model numbers of the VRMs and compare them yourself.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> what are you basing this statement on?


Simple. The fact that so many of the the vrm's on these boards burn out on the FX-8350 and and FX-8320.. Isn't that the bottom line?? If you don't believe it, go buy anotyher Extreme 9 and ovrclock it to 4.7 or 4.8 GHZ for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the "failure" in the IBT window, it did fully pass. For some reason, the IBT AVX claims failure when it finishes up even though it did not. Also, UAC is on and it is running in administrator mode. This is my work computer.
> 
> Edit: I told it to use the largest size allowed, how the heck to I make them bigger?


Power Savings, APM should be OFF..

If they are, boy, you are throttling..

I'd like to ask for another run of stability test. This time, on HWInfo, double click that item called Auxiliary to open a Histogram of the temps it has.

No idea of anything on your board but that 100+ degrees if not a misread is very alarming IMO..


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Simple. The fact that so many of the the vrm's on these boards burn out on the FX-8350 and and FX-8320.. Isn't that the bottom line?? If you don't believe it, go buy anotyher Extreme 9 and ovrclock it to 4.7 or 4.8 GHZ for a few days and see what happens.


i must be quite lucky with my board if i have been rocking it @ 4.9ghz with 1.515v since 08/13. But thanks for the heads up about the vrms.


----------



## LinusBE

There is a store here that has a sale on the 990FXA-UD5 motherboard (99 euros). I was planning on buying a used Sabertooth for 110 euro, but is the UD5 a better deal? Considering overclocking of course.


----------



## zila

The UD5 as long as it's the newer Rev. 3 is an awesome board. Overclocks well, but as good as the UD5 is.................the Sabertooth is still the better of the two. If price is the deciding factor.....UD5.

Edit: Rev. 1.1 I believe it is, is also a very good board. I forgot about that one.


----------



## diggiddi

Newest Membah Ova hier











http://valid.x86.fr/dlyum1


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the "failure" in the IBT window, it did fully pass. For some reason, the IBT AVX claims failure when it finishes up even though it did not. Also, UAC is on and it is running in administrator mode. This is my work computer.
> 
> Edit: I told it to use the largest size allowed, how the heck to I make them bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> Power Savings, APM should be OFF..
> 
> If they are, boy, you are throttling..
> 
> I'd like to ask for another run of stability test. This time, on HWInfo, double click that item called Auxiliary to open a Histogram of the temps it has.
> 
> No idea of anything on your board but that 100+ degrees if not a misread is very alarming IMO..
Click to expand...

He could also run OCCT with graphing on. He can monitor his clock speeds. He will definitely be able to tell if he is throttling from that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> He could also run OCCT with graphing on. He can monitor his clock speeds. He will definitely be able to tell if he is throttling from that.


Yes, he can use OCCT..

Personally though, I find HW Info's GUI cleaner. You can just focus on any item you want. Resize the graph for viewing. etc.

I don't know if OCCT detects every sensor on a motherboard so, HWInfo for me.


----------



## Tsine

I didn't catch up with the thread . I want to ask something . I am trying to get my 8320 to 4.9 as i mentioned some pages before . I am running prime at about 189-195watt (reading from HWinfo).

VRM temp is about 71 with a fun blowing air direct to them . The cpu temp rises near 57c with my Prolimatech Armageddon push pull .

After some seconds of prime the power from 195 goes to 200watt and the computer makes a clik sound (like when it shuts down) but the fans still spinning and the screen turns black . In that time i cannot shut it down from the power button the only option is to power off the psu and then on again to start the computer .

This only happens when i do things that goes beyond the 200watt like prime or ITB .

I am currently at 4.7 and i am running good enough . The power stays 195watt max all the time the vrm are 65-69 and i can run prime without an issue . \

Is there a limit i touched on the chip or Psu or Mobo ?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> The UD5 as long as it's the newer Rev. 3 is an awesome board. Overclocks well, but as good as the UD5 is.................the Sabertooth is still the better of the two. If price is the deciding factor.....UD5.
> 
> Edit: Rev. 1.1 I believe it is, is also a very good board. I forgot about that one.


The store only has the Rev 1.0 so I'm buying the Sabertooth R2.0. It's a shame because 99 euro for a UD5 is a steal


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

I've heard something about this before, but couldn't relocate it: why do my clocks go down from 4.9GHz to 4.1 after exiting sleep mode? At least I think it is caused by sleep mode, but not 100% sure.
Also what's with those max clocks on CPU and NB? I'd blame it on a software glitch, but I've used HWiNFO for a while and have never had this before.

I'm using Win7 Ultimate SP1, hotfixes installed.
Oh and, bonus question, is that 68C core temp spike a serious concern? It happened during BF4 and I dont think I've ever seen my core temp that high. Did my stress testing with colder ambients though, summer arrived without warning.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> I didn't catch up with the thread . I want to ask something . I am trying to get my 8320 to 4.9 as i mentioned some pages before . I am running prime at about 189-195watt (reading from HWinfo).
> 
> VRM temp is about 71 with a fun blowing air direct to them . The cpu temp rises near 57c with my Prolimatech Armageddon push pull .
> 
> After some seconds of prime the power from 195 goes to 200watt and the computer makes a clik sound (like when it shuts down) but the fans still spinning and the screen turns black . In that time i cannot shut it down from the power button the only option is to power off the psu and then on again to start the computer .
> 
> This only happens when i do things that goes beyond the 200watt like prime or ITB .
> 
> I am currently at 4.7 and i am running good enough . The power stays 195watt max all the time the vrm are 65-69 and i can run prime without an issue . \
> 
> Is there a limit i touched on the chip or Psu or Mobo ?


Here is another cooler topic for the guys to feast at...

How long have you been running prime when that happen?

Also note that his has been said too many times, looking at your cooler, you can't passed 4.8 on air. So stop aiming for 4.9 and up.

As for your issue, 650 watts PSU with a FX at 4.9 hexacore plus a 680 would be borderline. But you said your fans are still spinning so the OCP did not kicked in.

My hunch is that your chip needs more Vcore for you to stabilize. But I bet you can't stabilize it at 4.9..You'll end up hitting the Temp Wall. How uch Vcore did you feed the beast for 4.9?

If you're fine at 4.7, I'd say stay there.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> The Asus and Gigabyte boards are much, much cooler running by design. The Asrock boards can't compete in this arena. They are totally out classed by Asus Sabertooth and Crosshair V. I know this by experience. I could put either one of those boards in your case with your cooler and chip and blow away the AsRock quite easily and do it running much cooler and much more stable.
> 
> Just sayin'.


No, you could not, just sayin'n.







Common sense says that if you do not have proper airflow, things will heat up fast, just sayin'.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Power Savings, APM should be OFF..
> 
> If they are, boy, you are throttling..
> 
> I'd like to ask for another run of stability test. This time, on HWInfo, double click that item called Auxiliary to open a Histogram of the temps it has.
> 
> No idea of anything on your board but that 100+ degrees if not a misread is very alarming IMO..


Nope, no throttling, not with APM off. However, the 100+ reading is definitely incorrect, otherwise, my whole computer would have gone boom at that point.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Nope, no throttling, not with APM off. However, the 100+ reading is definitely incorrect, otherwise, my whole computer would have gone boom at that point.


Most PC components will survive past 100c, especially vrm's.......it's not good for them and not recommended but still possible.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Nope, no throttling, not with APM off. However, the 100+ reading is definitely incorrect, otherwise, my whole computer would have gone boom at that point.


You need to look back on your settings and HW Info readings and say it's not throttling. LOL









As you said, you turned off all power saving feature, APM off, Turbo off.. You readings show the downclocking which is synonymous to throttling.

So if you are very good on what you are doing, and saying it's not your cooler it's your chip, you need a lot of moolah to do things right.

And, 100+ degrees is not something to cause an explosion of your components. But something that stresses it enough to trigger protection, if there is







and downclock your CPU to free it from too much load.


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here is another cooler topic for the guys to feast at...
> 
> How long have you been running prime when that happen?
> 
> Also note that his has been said too many times, looking at your cooler, you can't passed 4.8 on air. So stop aiming for 4.9 and up.
> 
> As for your issue, 650 watts PSU with a FX at 4.9 hexacore plus a 680 would be borderline. But you said your fans are still spinning so the OCP did not kicked in.
> 
> My hunch is that your chip needs more Vcore for you to stabilize. But I bet you can't stabilize it at 4.9..You'll end up hitting the Temp Wall. How uch Vcore did you feed the beast for 4.9?
> 
> If you're fine at 4.7, I'd say stay there.


My cpu temp at 4.9 it starts from 57c and then all this happen . So when this happen i have 57 on core ....71C on VRM and all motherboard sensors lower than 60c . Maybe is the PSU ? Cooling is not the problem


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> My cpu temp at 4.9 it starts from 57c and then all this happen . So when this happen i have 57 on core ....71C on VRM and all motherboard sensors lower than 60c . Maybe is the PSU ? Cooling is not the problem


Nope, you'll probably need more Vcore.

And don't go out saying your cooler is enough for 4.9..lol or wait til everyone gets back to you at it..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> He could also run OCCT with graphing on. He can monitor his clock speeds. He will definitely be able to tell if he is throttling from that.


From what I could tell when I was watching the load meter, it never dropped below 4.4Ghz at 100% load. However, this is as far as I am willing to take it anyways since I use this machine 24/7 at work. (Nice, fast and stable.







) Also, I do not have a Microcenter around nor anywhere else to buy parts locally just in case something goes bad. (No matter what manufacturer you use, Asrock, Asus, Gigabyte or any other, things can go wrong.)

Simple put, I cannot afford any down time on this machine. Thanks though.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You need to look back on your settings and HW Info readings and say it's not throttling. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, you turned off all power saving feature, APM off, Turbo off.. You readings show the downclocking which is synonymous to throttling.
> 
> So if you are very good on what you are doing, and saying it's not your cooler it's your chip, you need a lot of moolah to do things right.
> 
> And, 100+ degrees is not something to cause an explosion of your components. But something that stresses it enough to trigger protection, if there is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and downclock your CPU to free it from too much load.


Sorry but, I took a look at the pictures and I am not seeing any down clocking. (Guess I need you to point out what you are referring too.) However, the 224.9 C reading cannot be real, my computer definitely would have gone *BOOM*.
















This is my computer at home: 

I have one video card now instead of 2 and I also have different ram now. However, the Fractal R3 is designed with silence in mind so there is sound deadening foam throughout the machine. (Even on the back panel.) Because of this, the ventilation on the VRM's is non existent and the heat is trapped behind the mainboard as well.

I do have 2 low speed, 140MM fans on top blowing outwards but and the cooler blowing inwards. (Cools better blowing inwards.) During a stress test, the core never got above 47C but the socket temp got into the 70's. Any suggestions on where to place a fan in that machine? (I also want to keep it quiet so that means I will probably never reach a high speed since I do not want to use a custom cooling loop.)

Edit: Also, the hard drive in the upper middle is no longer there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'd mount 2 on the back of the 5.25" and HDD bays blowing directly across the board towards the CLC.

Thats really the only place i can think of thats still aesthetically pleasing (to some degree) and would provide some cooling to the socket and vrm's :/


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You need to look back on your settings and HW Info readings and say it's not throttling. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, you turned off all power saving feature, APM off, Turbo off.. You readings show the downclocking which is synonymous to throttling.
> 
> So if you are very good on what you are doing, and saying it's not your cooler it's your chip, you need a lot of moolah to do things right.
> 
> And, 100+ degrees is not something to cause an explosion of your components. But something that stresses it enough to trigger protection, if there is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and downclock your CPU to free it from too much load.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but, I took a look at the pictures and I am not seeing any down clocking. (Guess I need you to point out what you are referring too.) However, the 224.9 C reading cannot be real, my computer definitely would have gone *BOOM*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one video card now instead of 2 and I also have different ram now. However, the Fractal R3 is designed with silence in mind so there is sound deadening foam throughout the machine. (Even on the back panel.) Because of this, the ventilation on the VRM's is non existent and the heat is trapped behind the mainboard as well.
> 
> I do have 2 low speed, 140MM fans on top blowing outwards but and the cooler blowing inwards. (Cools better blowing inwards.) During a stress test, the core never got above 47C but the socket temp got into the 70's. Any suggestions on where to place a fan in that machine? (I also want to keep it quiet so that means I will probably never reach a high speed since I do not want to use a custom cooling loop.)
> 
> Edit: Also, the hard drive in the upper middle is no longer there.
Click to expand...

Here's a couple things that do help the fan on the back of the mobo helped the most.



















EDIT: I know running the cooler the way you do will give you a couple degrees on the core but it's at the expense of warming the case and with these FX CPUs that's the last thing you need.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Guys also look at his Rad. If you haven't noticed, it's blowing IN to his case. If he has top mounted fans they should be intake and let his RAD be the exhaust. At least he'll get some air moving around those VRMs.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Guys also look at his Rad. If you haven't noticed, it's blowing IN to his case. If he has top mounted fans they should be intake and let his RAD be the exhaust. At least he'll get some air moving around those VRMs.


Lol how did you even discern that? by looking at the sticker and wire? I just want to be sure how you could figure that out just by looking at it in that picture!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Nope, no throttling, not with APM off. However, the 100+ reading is definitely incorrect, otherwise, my whole computer would have gone boom at that point.


APM is off but CnQ is on which is not recommended when benchmarking/stress testing is probably what he's talking about. Using your previous picture the red box indicates that the cores are down clocking when idle compared to the blue box which is your OC. If cool and quite was off your minimum would be less than ~100Mhz difference from your maximum.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Lol how did you even discern that? by looking at the sticker and wire? I just want to be sure how you could figure that out just by looking at it in that picture!


Yeah, usually the plastic bracket that HOLDS the fan in place is the direction the fan is blowing. Usually they put a sticker there in the middle so you dont see ugly wires going in there with some silicon. So the top of the fan, when all you SEE is fan, that's suction, if you see the bracket/sticker then that's the bottom where it's blows out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> APM is off but CnQ is on which is not recommended when benchmarking/stress testing is probably what he's talking about. Using your previous picture the red box indicates that the cores are down clocking when idle compared to the blue box which is your OC. If cool and quite was off your minimum would be less than ~100Mhz difference from your maximum.


Yeah, when overclocking you typically want to turn off Cool n Quiet, C6 state, Thermal Throtteling, etc so that it won't just automatically drop in frequency on ya (unless of course you go over your Thermal Junction, then it'll throttle just to cool itself down to keep from cooking).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Guys also look at his Rad. If you haven't noticed, it's blowing IN to his case. If he has top mounted fans they should be intake and let his RAD be the exhaust. At least he'll get some air moving around those VRMs.


Correct, he also said that was better for his temps (which is probably is) but some vrm cooling at slightly high core temps is a worthy trade-off imo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Newest Membah Ova hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dlyum1


HIYA and [email protected]!!!!!!

Todays topic is VRM cooling.. yesterday was the 212 evo *shutters* and we have a god particle complex..

Now sorry we missed the post.. (I was at work still drunk as crap its ok company paid for it







) but put that new rig in the sig and let us know what ya got.. saw you in the saber club so hit me up if you got questions.. MegaMan and I know the Sabers very well...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Correct, he also said that was better for his temps (which is probably is) but some vrm cooling at slightly high core temps is a worthy trade-off imo


Even my kid is all about cooling


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Newest Membah Ova hier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dlyum1


Welcome....

and you are one mother of a tab monster !


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Welcome....
> 
> and you are one mother of a tab monster !


I could never understand how people have so many tabs open lol... maybe its just me.. not sure...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I could never understand how people have so many tabs open lol... maybe its just me.. not sure...


I have a max of 10 open at any one time, unless i'm reading 15 different threads through, then it's more like 30 or so


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I could never understand how people have so many tabs open lol... maybe its just me.. not sure...


I'm right there with you.. only time i get tab crazy is when i'm shopping for work and i need 3 quotes of EVERYTHING

I just hate not being able to see what is in the tab at a glance and not being able to kill it if there is a stupid ad on repeat kuz you've got no clue which tab its on...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a max of 10 open at any one time, unless i'm reading 15 different threads through, then it's more like 30 or so


At work I have about 30-40 open, but that is because I talk to 7 people at once.. and go into control panels for web hosts.. plus a terminal with 3 windows

but at home.. I just can't do it.. I have maybe 2 open windows with 5 max each
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm right there with you.. only time i get tab crazy is when i'm shopping for work and i need 3 quotes of EVERYTHING
> 
> I just hate not being able to see what is in the tab at a glance and not being able to kill it if there is a stupid ad on repeat kuz you've got no clue which tab its on...










LOL yes the stupid ads!!!!

Firefox has tree tabs plugin which moves your tabs to the side,, makes things easier when you are view 20+


----------



## ManofGod1000

Before, during and after pics with all power savings stuff off. Last time I am going go to do that though since this is the best I am going to get on my work machine with what I have. One thing that has not been mentioned, I do have on fan on top above the cooler blowing up and out. Then I also have one fan on the back behind the cooler blowing back and out. I do not have a picture of that system at the moment though.

Edit: I have no idea why IBT AVX claims failure when it did not but, there we are.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm right there with you.. only time i get tab crazy is when i'm shopping for work and i need 3 quotes of EVERYTHING
> 
> I just hate not being able to see what is in the tab at a glance and not being able to kill it if there is a stupid ad on repeat kuz you've got no clue which tab its on...


Agreed on that, hate ad's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> At work I have about 30-40 open, but that is because I talk to 7 people at once.. and go into control panels for web hosts.. plus a terminal with 3 windows
> 
> but at home.. I just can't do it.. I have maybe 2 open windows with 5 max each


I hate having too many tabs open for the reasons Flail listed above, then again i don't use a PC at work


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You need to look back on your settings and HW Info readings and say it's not throttling. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, you turned off all power saving feature, APM off, Turbo off.. You readings show the downclocking which is synonymous to throttling.
> 
> So if you are very good on what you are doing, and saying it's not your cooler it's your chip, you need a lot of moolah to do things right.
> 
> And, 100+ degrees is not something to cause an explosion of your components. But something that stresses it enough to trigger protection, if there is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and downclock your CPU to free it from too much load.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but, I took a look at the pictures and I am not seeing any down clocking. (Guess I need you to point out what you are referring too.) However, the 224.9 C reading cannot be real, my computer definitely would have gone *BOOM*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my computer at home:
> 
> I have one video card now instead of 2 and I also have different ram now. However, the Fractal R3 is designed with silence in mind so there is sound deadening foam throughout the machine. (Even on the back panel.) Because of this, the ventilation on the VRM's is non existent and the heat is trapped behind the mainboard as well.
> 
> I do have 2 low speed, 140MM fans on top blowing outwards but and the cooler blowing inwards. (Cools better blowing inwards.) During a stress test, the core never got above 47C but the socket temp got into the 70's. Any suggestions on where to place a fan in that machine? (I also want to keep it quiet so that means I will probably never reach a high speed since I do not want to use a custom cooling loop.)
> 
> Edit: Also, the hard drive in the upper middle is no longer there.
Click to expand...

If you are reaching 70's on the socket then you will most likely have a throttling issue. This I can promise you. Most boards throttle from 70C and upwards depending on the manufacturer. My board for example reaches 75C and BOOM my CPU plummets to 1.4GHz. My advice to you would be this. Take the Water 2.0 out. Mount a small fan on the VRM's. Then remount the rad, facing the other way. If you are only hitting high 40's on the core then it is worth a couple of C's to turn the rad around blowing out your case and turning the top fans as intake.

If your case is geared towards silence then I think you won't be very open to the idea of modding your case with a back side 120mm fan. If not then the second best thing you can do for the back side of your board is do what johan45 has done. A small 70x15mm or smaller fan on the back of your socket. And also I will add to johans45's take on socket cooling, a second small fan on the back of the VRM's. I am an absolute beast of a VRM cooler. I GO CRAZY WITH IT. I am busy putting trimmed VGA DRAM heatsinks to the backside VRM Digi+ drivers on the back of my motherboard and I am also modding the heatsink for better contact with the VRM's!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before, during and after pics with all power savings stuff off. Last time I am going go to do that though since this is the best I am going to get on my work machine with what I have. One thing that has not been mentioned, I do have on fan on top above the cooler blowing up and out. Then I also have one fan on the back behind the cooler blowing back and out. I do not have a picture of that system at the moment though.
> 
> Edit: I have no idea why IBT AVX claims failure when it did not but, there we are.


Put a fan directly to the Northbridge and see if that aux temp goes down...

I have a hinkly feeling about this


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Put a fan directly to the Northbridge and see if that aux temp goes down...
> 
> I have a hinkly feeling about this


It's the only thing on the board that would even get remotely that hot afaik (besides vrm's obviously)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before, during and after pics with all power savings stuff off. Last time I am going go to do that though since this is the best I am going to get on my work machine with what I have. One thing that has not been mentioned, I do have on fan on top above the cooler blowing up and out. Then I also have one fan on the back behind the cooler blowing back and out. I do not have a picture of that system at the moment though.
> 
> Edit: I have no idea why IBT AVX claims failure when it did not but, there we are.


Your package temps are not too bad. I dunno if the 55C> rule still applies for best stability like it did with the Phenom 2 days. But your cores are pretty cool. But the socket is near 70C. From what I can see from your minimums you didn't throttle there. But you are a hair away from it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Your package temps are not too bad. I dunno if the 55C> rule still applies for best stability like it did with the Phenom 2 days. But your cores are pretty cool. But the socket is near 70C. From what I can see from your minimums you didn't throttle there. But you are a hair away from it.


thats why I am saying for him to put a fan on the NB, Bet there is poor thermal compound under that which is heating up the socket too.. mix that with the VRMs.. and that seems like disaster


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Your package temps are not too bad. I dunno if the 55C> rule still applies for best stability like it did with the Phenom 2 days. But your cores are pretty cool. But the socket is near 70C. From what I can see from your minimums you didn't throttle there. But you are a hair away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I am saying for him to put a fan on the NB, Bet there is poor thermal compound under that which is heating up the socket too.. mix that with the VRMs.. and that seems like disaster
Click to expand...

I mean you could probably add 10C or more to the socket reading and you will have an idea on what your VRM's and the rest of the power section are doing. I don't know if this machine has the Extreme 9 or the Extreme 4. However if it is the 9. The NB heatsink shape is rather painful for a fan. If it is the 4. It should have come shipped with a VRM fan and the shape of the NB sink is easy enough to work with to get a fan on that too.

EDIT: Ok in his sig. The work machine is the EXTREME 4. Which is the one he is showing us screenies from. So he needs to install the VRM fan if he has not done so already.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I mean you could probably add 10C or more to the socket reading and you will have an idea on what your VRM's and the rest of the power section are doing. I don't know if this machine has the Extreme 9 or the Extreme 4. However if it is the 9. The NB heatsink shape is rather painful for a fan. If it is the 4. It should have come shipped with a VRM fan and the shape of the NB sink is easy enough to work with to get a fan on that too.
> 
> EDIT: Ok in his sig. The work machine is the EXTREME 4. Which is the one he is showing us screenies from. So he needs to install the VRM fan if he has not done so already.


No, this one is the Extreme 4 at work. It already has the small fan that came with it attached on the VRM heatsink. However, I do not think I have another one small enough for the northbridge, I will have to look around.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I mean you could probably add 10C or more to the socket reading and you will have an idea on what your VRM's and the rest of the power section are doing. I don't know if this machine has the Extreme 9 or the Extreme 4. However if it is the 9. The NB heatsink shape is rather painful for a fan. If it is the 4. It should have come shipped with a VRM fan and the shape of the NB sink is easy enough to work with to get a fan on that too.
> 
> EDIT: Ok in his sig. The work machine is the EXTREME 4. Which is the one he is showing us screenies from. So he needs to install the VRM fan if he has not done so already.


yeah but can just place a fan for testing purposes on the vid card and in between the CPU blowing down to check
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> No, this one is the Extreme 4 at work. It already has the small fan that came with it attached on the VRM heatsink. However, I do not think I have another one small enough for the northbridge, I will have to look around.


This looks to be your board holding a lot back.,..

Seeing all of this just makes me love my board so much more







same price for the extreme 9 and just has so much more


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Seeing all of this just makes me love my board so much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same price for the extreme 9 and just has so much more


Yeah, i know i overpaid but tbh i really don't care


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah but can just place a fan for testing purposes on the vid card and in between the CPU blowing down to check
> This looks to be your board holding a lot back.,..
> 
> Seeing all of this just makes me love my board so much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same price for the extreme 9 and just has so much more


Yep but, I have been very happy with this board for almost 3 years now. When something works and does so reliably, replacing it would be a foolish thing to do. (This is my work computer.) I am just not going to invert any more into socket AM3+ though, I would rather go for a A88X chipset board or wait until late next year to see what AMD is going to announce. (They are producing a entirely new X86 architecture but, no one outside of AMD knows specifically what.)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Yep but, I have been very happy with this board for almost 3 years now. When something works and does so reliably, replacing it would be a foolish thing to do. (This is my work computer.) I am just not going to invert any more into socket AM3+ though, I would rather go for a A88X chipset board or wait until late next year to see what AMD is going to announce. (They are producing a entirely new X86 architecture but, no one outside of AMD knows specifically what.)


Give you that.. for the socket but man I do have a 5 year warranty which is nice

That and I feel like total control of everything I do learning curve but damn its worth it

Side note told you the you are cooling limited..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Side note told you the you are cooling limited..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Give you that.. for the socket but man I do have a 5 year warranty which is nice
> 
> That and I feel like total control of everything I do learning curve but damn its worth it
> 
> Side note told you the you are cooling limited..


You weren't the only one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*


amazing how much you can learn in a couple of days here isn't it?









On a side note.......only just remembered that the wife has a M5A99X Evo board sitting around doing nothing, Might have have to use that in a build somewhere.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I mean you could probably add 10C or more to the socket reading and you will have an idea on what your VRM's and the rest of the power section are doing. I don't know if this machine has the Extreme 9 or the Extreme 4. However if it is the 9. The NB heatsink shape is rather painful for a fan. If it is the 4. It should have come shipped with a VRM fan and the shape of the NB sink is easy enough to work with to get a fan on that too.
> 
> EDIT: Ok in his sig. The work machine is the EXTREME 4. Which is the one he is showing us screenies from. So he needs to install the VRM fan if he has not done so already.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but can just place a fan for testing purposes on the vid card and in between the CPU blowing down to check
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> No, this one is the Extreme 4 at work. It already has the small fan that came with it attached on the VRM heatsink. However, I do not think I have another one small enough for the northbridge, I will have to look around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This looks to be your board holding a lot back.,..
> 
> Seeing all of this just makes me love my board so much more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same price for the extreme 9 and just has so much more
Click to expand...

His work machine is on the Extreme 4. But in all honesty if it is his work machine I don't really think he needs more than 4.4GHz anyway. I mean it depends on what you do of course. As for the home machine. Like I said. The 9's heatsinks are rather hard to work with, but take the Rad out. Put a fan on the VRM sink. Put the rad back in, but in exhaust orientation. Take the top exhaust fans and make them intake. A fan in the HDD cages wouldn't husr as well. And then a back side socket fan. And a backside VRM fan!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> His work machine is on the Extreme 4. But in all honesty if it is his work machine I don't really think he needs more than 4.4GHz anyway. I mean it depends on what you do of course. As for the home machine. Like I said. The 9's heatsinks are rather hard to work with, but take the Rad out. Put a fan on the VRM sink. Put the rad back in, but in exhaust orientation. Take the top exhaust fans and make them intake. A fan in the HDD cages wouldn't husr as well. And then a back side socket fan. And a backside VRM fan!


So........Moar Fans?


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> The store only has the Rev 1.0 so I'm buying the Sabertooth R2.0. It's a shame because 99 euro for a UD5 is a steal


That's okay Linus, that is an awesome motherboard. Nice bios. A very smooth operating board. The Sabertooth is incredibly strong. You've made a good choice. You can't lose either way.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HIYA and [email protected]!!!!!!
> 
> Todays topic is VRM cooling.. yesterday was the 212 evo *shutters* and we have a god particle complex..
> 
> Now sorry we missed the post.. (I was at work still drunk as crap its ok company paid for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but put that new rig in the sig and let us know what ya got.. saw you in the saber club so hit me up if you got questions.. MegaMan and I know the Sabers very well...


Will hit you up fo sure since I'll be "ovaclucking" that bad boy, thanks for the welcomes to both clubs


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Welcome....
> 
> and you are one mother of a tab monster !


Thanks man, thats why I got 16gb of ram for(and its not enough-shhh dont tell no noone but I didnt even have explorer nor firefox open) BTW that was tab lite day


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Will hit you up fo sure since I'll be "ovaclucking" that bad boy, thanks for the welcomes to both clubs


Need to update that Sig man









Congrats on the upgrade as well


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Agreed on that, hate ad's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate having too many tabs open for the reasons Flail listed above, then again i don't use a PC at work


As far as the ads go, don't the browsers (at least chrome does) show which tabs are playing sound with a speaker or that doesn't work for ads?
I hope you all noticed I had a few overclock tabs open







not quite 10 though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Need to update that Sig man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the upgrade as well


Thank you, Thank u very much(in an Elvis voice) I'll update Sig soon as I'm done "ovahclucking"


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> No, you could not, just sayin'n.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense says that if you do not have proper airflow, things will heat up fast, just sayin'.


You sir are a very stubborn fellow.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> You sir are a very stubborn fellow.


Sometimes, yes, in this instance, nope. Just take a look at my pictures of my home desktop and you will see why: 

Have some work to do on it but will not be until later since it is at home and I am at work.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Btw, the TIM on the NB and VRM of the ASRock boards is a puffy thermal padding, can't think it transfers heat very well though. I'm personally waiting for more PK-1 for my CPU as I had to take out my 8350 to test an RMA'd Extreme3 board. Once I did put that Pk-1 and fans on my VRM/NB my temps went WAY down and was able to hit 5.16 with a max CPU temp of 62c.


----------



## CravinR1

I settled on 4.5 ghz as my 24/7 oc

Just wasnt worth the extra 0.1v for an extra 300 mhz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

looks like someone's coming around a bit...these guys here know a lot about these chips and the boards they.run and run best on...second guessing them to death doesn't help you or them...I'm never one to assume I know more than anyone else so I've asked a lot of questions here and learned alot...thanks to all you guys, I now know I'm thermally and board limited but that doesn't stop me from tweaking little by little until I can afford better cooling...had I came into this thread thinking what I knew was the only possible explanation, I would probably.think my 8320 wasn't all that.great either


----------



## JeremyFenn

8320's are great, especially for OCing, they have lots of headroom and can get just about the same OC's as an 8350.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Which actually brings me to another question...asrock uses thermal pads? So the sink on vrms and nb never really.gets close? How would I go about reducing that distance and what would be the best Tim to use when I do? Regular CPU paste? Or thinner better quality pad?


----------



## JeremyFenn

When I took the pads off my VRM/NB HS, I'd say they were about 1/8"-1/4" somewhere around there. I personally I like Prolimatech PK-1, it's not watery or too awkward to use like some general brands, and honestly I've seen what happens to Artic Silver 5 after a few years... It's all really personal choice, especially when talking about voiding your mobo's warranty or even breaking it. When you're OCing you're like mom and the peanut butter jar, trying to squeeze every last bit that you can, and every degree you can save in transfer is a degree closer to stability @ a higher frequency.







I honestly should have taken my own advice and gone with a sabertooth r2 board, but I saw the 12+2 VRM design from ASRock and decided to go with that. Big mistake? Maybe... but I have gotten past 5Ghz with it.


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, you'll probably need more Vcore.
> 
> And don't go out saying your cooler is enough for 4.9..lol or wait til everyone gets back to you at it..


So you are saying if i get a h80i i will go easily to 4.9 just upping the voltage?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> When I took the pads off my VRM/NB HS, I'd say they were about 1/8"-1/4" somewhere around there. I personally I like Prolimatech PK-1, it's not watery or too awkward to use like some general brands, and honestly I've seen what happens to Artic Silver 5 after a few years... It's all really personal choice, especially when talking about voiding your mobo's warranty or even breaking it. When you're OCing you're like mom and the peanut butter jar, trying to squeeze every last bit that you can, and every degree you can save in transfer is a degree closer to stability @ a higher frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly should have taken my own advice and gone with a sabertooth r2 board, but I saw the 12+2 VRM design from ASRock and decided to go with that. Big mistake? Maybe... but I have gotten past 5Ghz with it.


When you reattached the heatsink, did you have to do anything special? I figured I would ask since you said there is a gap and usually, thermal pads take up that gap but thermal paste does not.


----------



## JeremyFenn




----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thanks man, thats why I got 16gb of ram for(and its not enough-shhh dont tell no noone but I didnt even have explorer nor firefox open) BTW that was tab lite day


you remind me of the tab monster in account at work.. for some reason she keeps picking the "cute" note books something suited for 32-bit word processing.

yet she constantly has 20 tabs+ open and work on excel calculations at the same time (2010 office, so ya.. multi thread calculations is a thing)

runiing an 1.8 dual core Turion 2 with 4gb ram..and she wonders why he laptop runs like a dog. (i've got management on my side wanting to give her a desktop, but due to seniority they won't make her take it)

ugh.. office IT life.. #first world problems.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> When you reattached the heatsink, did you have to do anything special? I figured I would ask since you said there is a gap and usually, thermal pads take up that gap but thermal paste does not.


No I didn't do anything special. I just made sure to use a healthy blob of goo (TIM) on the VRM's and NB before I put the HS back on. Just another heads up, you might want to clean them with some rubbing alcohol or something when you pull of the padding. You want your surfaces to be squeaky clean before applying thermal paste.









On a side note here, those screws on the back of the board that hold the VRM/NB HS down to it have little springs on them. I'm pretty sure they keep the HS snug to the good stuff, but like I said I made sure to give a healthy little blob on each VRM and tightened those screws down only till they were snug.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Sorry but, I took a look at the pictures and I am not seeing any down clocking. (Guess I need you to point out what you are referring too.) However, the 224.9 C reading cannot be real, my computer definitely would have gone *BOOM*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my computer at home:


Hmm.. Maybe you need to rethink what you understand.

4.4GHz to 2.XX minimum is down clocking.

Do I need to reiterate?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> You sir are a very stubborn fellow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Sometimes, yes, in this instance, nope. Just take a look at my pictures of my home desktop and you will see why:
> 
> Have some work to do on it but will not be until later since it is at home and I am at work.




I don't know how you could get enough air flow for your rig in that pretty cramped setup, but can you guess how many fans I have in the picture and tell me if I my case has enough?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

looks like the god particle needs a lesson in natural physic, specifically those pertaining to thermal physics...

Hot air rises.. and cool air rests are ground level.

what logic made someone block both bottom intakes (bottom and front bottom)

get rid of whatever is blocking the bottom intake and move all the HHD UP.. two slots on the bottom will make a difference in case ambient.

You've got positive pressure, that is good, but you've kinda went backasswards with it.

3x intakes and 2x exhaust would work best in this situation.

I would suggest top mounting the rad to free up more air flow around the VRM heatsink (you are push/pull on a think rad after all), a fan on this as well wouldn't hurt.

Also why so much spinning media? SSD raid FTW


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmm.. Maybe you need to rethink what you understand.
> 
> 4.4GHz to 2.XX minimum is down clocking.
> 
> Do I need to reiterate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you could get enough air flow for your rig in that pretty cramped setup, but can you guess how many fans I have in the picture and tell me if I my case has enough?


Look again though, it actually claimed the minimum was 25Hz, definitely impossible. There was no down clocking at all. As far as the point I was making, no matter what board went into it, the airflow is, at the moment, non existent over the VRM heatsinks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Look again though, it actually claimed the minimum was 25Hz, definitely impossible. There was no down clocking at all. As far as the point I was making, no matter what board went into it, the airflow is, at the moment, non existent over the VRM heatsinks.


Ohh well, don't make a fool out of anyone pointing you to the right direction mate.

I referred DOWNCLOKING on a your previous post and you'll point your proof to a new one. Good job fella..

You definitely deserve a huge applause.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> looks like the god particle needs a lesson in natural physic, specifically those pertaining to thermal physics...
> 
> Hot air rises.. and cool air rests are ground level.
> 
> what logic made someone block both bottom intakes (bottom and front bottom)
> 
> get rid of whatever is blocking the bottom intake and move all the HHD UP.. two slots on the bottom will make a difference in case ambient.
> 
> You've got positive pressure, that is good, but you've kinda went backasswards with it.
> 
> 3x intakes and 2x exhaust would work best in this situation.
> 
> I would suggest top mounting the rad to free up more air flow around the VRM heatsink (you are push/pull on a think rad after all), a fan on this as well wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Also why so much spinning media? SSD raid FTW


The bottom is not blocked, it just has a place to mount a fan if need be. (I cannot because the cabling though.) The hard drives cannot be moved mostly because of the placement of the sata power cables more than anything else but I will have to double check this. (The upper middle hard drive is no longer there though. I also have a 120GB SSD in the very top which cannot be seen.) However, there are 2 intake fans on the front.

I had mentioned it earlier but, the rad cannot be mounted on the top because the ram and 8 pin power connector are in the way. (I did try this in the past and it simple could not be done.)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh well, don't make a fool out of anyone pointing you to the right direction mate.
> 
> I referred DOWNCLOKING on a your previous post and you'll point your proof to a new one. Good job fella..
> 
> You definitely deserve a huge applause.


Seriously though, you would have to point out to me in the previous pics what you are talking about. Except for the fact that the C&Q downclocked the processor after the stress test, I do not know what you are referring too.

Edit: I looked at the original pics again and from what I can see, the only 2.2Ghz speed is the NB Clock according to HWInfo64.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Seriously though, you would have to point out to me in the previous pics what you are talking about. Except for the fact that the C&Q downclocked the processor after the stress test, I do not know what you are referring too.


Can you read back the previous pages and see where and what picture I referred to that show down clocking?

Ohh, I bet you'd go back to me at it as well. Perhaps even deny it.

So yeah, you're pretty much welcome. Bring it on.

Ohh and yeah, you mentioned to have turned off all power saving features, but you missed CnQ. Oh well.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you read back the previous pages and see where and what picture I referred to that show down clocking?
> 
> Ohh, I bet you'd go back to me at it as well. Perhaps even deny it.
> 
> So yeah, you're pretty much welcome. Bring it on.
> 
> Ohh and yeah, you mentioned to have turned off all power saving features, but you missed CnQ. Oh well.


Post number please that shows the downclocking?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Post number please that shows the downclocking?


Forget it









By the way, I envy your hi end board, and your very good cooler. But my chip is better than yours that maxd out at 4.4!

We good?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Forget it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I envy your hi end board, and your very good cooler. But my chip is better than yours that maxd out at 4.4!
> 
> We good?


Sure, that is fine, I do not take things personally around any forum unless someone goes out of their way to insult me. You did not so we are good.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Post number please that shows the downclocking?


Someone else already posted it for you:



The drop to 1.4Ghz indicates you had some form of power saving feature enabled, to fully test an overclock you need to disable ALL power saving features in the Bios (C6, APM, C&Q etc) to make sure you are getting full speed 100% of the time and to also make sure you aren't going over your thermal capabilities


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Someone else already posted it for you:


Oh, that pic, thanks. Yeah, that is not down clocking, that was just CnQ kicking in after the stress test was done. I can see and understand the confusion that was caused, thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Someone else already posted it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> The drop to 1.4Ghz indicates you had some form of power saving feature enabled, to fully test an overclock you need to disable ALL power saving features in the Bios (C6, APM, C&Q etc) to make sure you are getting full speed 100% of the time and to also make sure you aren't going over your thermal capabilities


Thanks sarge.

Call it laziness on my part, plus being on mobile does have its upsides..lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Which actually brings me to another question...asrock uses thermal pads? So the sink on vrms and nb never really.gets close? How would I go about reducing that distance and what would be the best Tim to use when I do? Regular CPU paste? Or thinner better quality pad?


I would recommend Arctic MX-4 or Gelid GC-Extreme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, you'll probably need more Vcore.
> 
> And don't go out saying your cooler is enough for 4.9..lol or wait til everyone gets back to you at it..
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying if i get a h80i i will go easily to 4.9 just upping the voltage?
Click to expand...

If you are already managing 4.7GHz on your current air cooler. I would think that you have a pretty dandy chip there. So what I would say is instead of getting a CLC why not save up for a custom loop. Then you can send your chip to 5 maybe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> looks like the god particle needs a lesson in natural physic, specifically those pertaining to thermal physics...
> 
> Hot air rises.. and cool air rests are ground level.
> 
> what logic made someone block both bottom intakes (bottom and front bottom)
> 
> get rid of whatever is blocking the bottom intake and move all the HHD UP.. two slots on the bottom will make a difference in case ambient.
> 
> You've got positive pressure, that is good, but you've kinda went backasswards with it.
> 
> 3x intakes and 2x exhaust would work best in this situation.
> 
> I would suggest top mounting the rad to free up more air flow around the VRM heatsink (you are push/pull on a think rad after all), a fan on this as well wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Also why so much spinning media? SSD raid FTW
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom is not blocked, it just has a place to mount a fan if need be. (I cannot because the cabling though.) The hard drives cannot be moved mostly because of the placement of the sata power cables more than anything else but I will have to double check this. (The upper middle hard drive is no longer there though. I also have a 120GB SSD in the very top which cannot be seen.) However, there are 2 intake fans on the front.
> 
> I had mentioned it earlier but, the rad cannot be mounted on the top because the ram and 8 pin power connector are in the way. (I did try this in the past and it simple could not be done.)
Click to expand...

You definately need more fans. Or a larger case. Can you imagine my rig? Phantom 820. 1x200mm, 2x140mm, and 1x120mm backside intake. 1x140mm and 2x200mm exhaust. I have over 400CFM flowing through my case when the fans are cranked up. Your case is definitely also at it's limits in terms of space. So I can see you could definitely be having a major problem with airflow. And in this case (no pun intended) it is hurting your thermal performance.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Someone else already posted it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that pic, thanks. Yeah, that is not down clocking, that was just CnQ kicking in after the stress test was done. I can see and understand the confusion that was caused, thanks.
Click to expand...

Yeah like sarge says. Turn off CnQ when testing an OC. That way you are getting 100% of the performance 100% of the time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Oh, that pic, thanks. Yeah, that is not down clocking, that was just CnQ kicking in after the stress test was done. I can see and understand the confusion that was caused, thanks.


I'd still recommend turning it off while stability testing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks sarge.
> 
> Call it laziness on my part, plus being on mobile does have its upsides..lol


I know the feeling, every time i'm on my phone i have an internal battle if i should post or not due to laziness


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Forget it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I envy your hi end board, and your very good cooler. But my chip is better than yours that maxd out at 4.4!
> 
> We good?


What chip are you referring to? My Cinebench 11.5 results are better than stock 4770k 8.65>8.55.

Hey
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would recommend Arctic MX-4 or Gelid GC-Extreme.
> If you are already managing 4.7GHz on your current air cooler. I would think that you have a pretty dandy chip there. So what I would say is instead of getting a CLC why not save up for a custom loop. Then you can send your chip to 5 maybe?
> You definately need more fans. Or a larger case. Can you imagine my rig? Phantom 820. 1x200mm, 2x140mm, and 1x120mm backside intake. 1x140mm and 2x200mm exhaust. I have over 400CFM flowing through my case when the fans are cranked up. Your case is definitely also at it's limits in terms of space. So I can see you could definitely be having a major problem with airflow. And in this case (no pun intended) it is hurting your thermal performance.


I don't recommend MX-4 as it turns to stone after 3-5 years. (Actually have had to use sand paper to get it off older Xeon CPU's in the servers) I've used PK-3 and PK-1 and have actually had better results with the PK-1. I've never used GC-Extreme so I can't comment on that. I'm with these guys though, honestly you need a larger case with better cable management and airflow. I love my Corsair Carbide 540 case, cable management even a blind monkey could pull off!!!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Someone else already posted it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> The drop to 1.4Ghz indicates you had some form of power saving feature enabled, to fully test an overclock you need to disable ALL power saving features in the Bios (C6, APM, C&Q etc) to make sure you are getting full speed 100% of the time and to also make sure you aren't going over your thermal capabilities


Hey I copyrighted that, don't make me fookin sue you m8!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Forget it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I envy your hi end board, and your very good cooler. But my chip is better than yours that maxd out at 4.4!
> 
> We good?
> 
> 
> 
> What chip are you referring to? My Cinebench 11.5 results are better than stock 4770k 8.65>8.55.
> 
> Hey
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would recommend Arctic MX-4 or Gelid GC-Extreme.
> If you are already managing 4.7GHz on your current air cooler. I would think that you have a pretty dandy chip there. So what I would say is instead of getting a CLC why not save up for a custom loop. Then you can send your chip to 5 maybe?
> You definately need more fans. Or a larger case. Can you imagine my rig? Phantom 820. 1x200mm, 2x140mm, and 1x120mm backside intake. 1x140mm and 2x200mm exhaust. I have over 400CFM flowing through my case when the fans are cranked up. Your case is definitely also at it's limits in terms of space. So I can see you could definitely be having a major problem with airflow. And in this case (no pun intended) it is hurting your thermal performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recommend MX-4 as it turns to stone after 3-5 years. (Actually have had to use sand paper to get it off older Xeon CPU's in the servers) I've used PK-3 and PK-1 and have actually had better results with the PK-1. I've never used GC-Extreme so I can't comment on that. I'm with these guys though, honestly you need a larger case with better cable management and airflow. I love my Corsair Carbide 540 case, cable management even a blind monkey could pull off!!!
Click to expand...

It shouldn't turn to stone? They advertise 8 year durability on the box. But that being said I personally wouldn't care if it turned to stone. I rebiuld my PC every couple of months anyway so yeah. That fact doesn't bother me.

EDIT: Some review site very recently reviewed like 80 or so TIM's. And Gelid GC-Extreme came out top of the pack for GPU cooling and was only beaten by Liquid Pro and Ultra on the CPU side of things.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> What chip are you referring to? My Cinebench 11.5 results are better than stock 4770k 8.65>8.55.


Lol.. Forget it mate..

Just sarcasm!

What clocks are your chip in to at that score?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Yeah MX-4 I've used and AS-5 PK-3 Pk-1 and a slew of others. MX-4 lasted a little over 3 years in servers running Xeon's @ 100% almost 24/7. when they were faulty due to overheating we took them apart and found that the TIM was seriously rock-ified on the CPU. Even rubbing alcohol wouldn't cut it, we literally sanded the TIM off to the lid, cleaned it up with Alcohol, and put some PK-1 on them. As far as I know they're still solid (unless they've changed servers idk by now I don't work there anymore) BUT the friends I do have that DO still work there haven't mentioned any kind of server swap or any issues like that, and that's going back a few years. Look at the cooling charts, it even transfers faster and keeps CPU's cooler than most.



Even in 2011 PK-1 was better than MX-4.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lol.. Forget it mate..
> 
> Just sarcasm!
> 
> What clocks are your chip in to at that score?












The Butter-Love clocks m8 !!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Butter-Love clocks m8 !!


5GHz?cool


----------



## JeremyFenn

I think I got that @ 4.92, I don't know as I've run cinebench on my 5.16 config though. I'll have to do that when I get home!!







Theoretically I should get almost 8.70 @ 5.16Ghz... We'll see though.


----------



## JeremyFenn

My Cleaner and PK-1 has arrived!!



Can't wait to get home and slap it on!!!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I actually think I have mx4 on my CPU right now...I also have the phanteks paste and some as laying around


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, reversing things helped some. However, I do not have a fan small enough to stick to the back of the socket at this time. (Nor on the VRM heatsink and I have not removed or modified that yet anyways.) 4.6GHz at 1.465v at best for the time being.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Something is up with my 8350 and the "package" temp. I just took my whole pc apart to do a clean. get all the dust out and just cause i wanted to try and redo afew things, but ended up putting it back together exactly the same way it was (6 hours worth of work).. So After cleaning and dusting my h100i hoping to cool the cpu a bit better i ran into a problem.. Now it seems that my motherboard is getting a bit more hot and the package temps went up 10c to around 72c if not hotter. Will check during gaming and it gets that hot a bit later i get blue screens.. No idea why, never had this happen before.. the cpu cores themselves are down. I took out my cpu and dusted it and all around it to see if that was the problem. Nope, put a fan on the backside of the motherboard to see if that would help. Nope. I even downclocked a bit and brought my vcore to 1.488 from 1.5xx. The airflow dont feel hot but the motherboard is getting toward 40c where it was 33 before.

Anyone have this same issue or maybe think of something i overlooked?

btw i have PLENTY of airflow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Something is up with my 8350 and the "package" temp. I just took my whole pc apart to do a clean. get all the dust out and just cause i wanted to try and redo afew things, but ended up putting it back together exactly the same way it was (6 hours worth of work).. So After cleaning and dusting my h100i hoping to cool the cpu a bit better i ran into a problem.. Now it seems that my motherboard is getting a bit more hot and the package temps went up 10c to around 72c if not hotter. Will check during gaming and it gets that hot a bit later i get blue screens.. No idea why, never had this happen before.. the cpu cores themselves are down. I took out my cpu and dusted it and all around it to see if that was the problem. Nope, put a fan on the backside of the motherboard to see if that would help. Nope. I even downclocked a bit and brought my vcore to 1.488 from 1.5xx. The airflow dont feel hot but the motherboard is getting toward 40c where it was 33 before.
> 
> Anyone have this same issue or maybe think of something i overlooked?
> 
> btw i have PLENTY of airflow.


Ambient?

I should also look at the possibility of the NB heatsink got touched or something that loses its contact to the chip. For the mobo temp.

Mounting of the H100i's block could also be something you should look at..

Reseating your cooler (CPU, VRM, NB heatsinks if possible) would probably solve your issue..


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Something is up with my 8350 and the "package" temp. I just took my whole pc apart to do a clean. get all the dust out and just cause i wanted to try and redo afew things, but ended up putting it back together exactly the same way it was (6 hours worth of work).. So After cleaning and dusting my h100i hoping to cool the cpu a bit better i ran into a problem.. Now it seems that my motherboard is getting a bit more hot and the package temps went up 10c to around 72c if not hotter. Will check during gaming and it gets that hot a bit later i get blue screens.. No idea why, never had this happen before.. the cpu cores themselves are down. I took out my cpu and dusted it and all around it to see if that was the problem. Nope, put a fan on the backside of the motherboard to see if that would help. Nope. I even downclocked a bit and brought my vcore to 1.488 from 1.5xx. The airflow dont feel hot but the motherboard is getting toward 40c where it was 33 before.
> 
> Anyone have this same issue or maybe think of something i overlooked?
> 
> btw i have PLENTY of airflow.


when did you last put your thermal paste ? I believe I had that problem, changed thermal paste and it was better, also it's some noctua that was included with my cooler years back, so I think the quality might have decreased over time.. not sure about that too, right now it seem to run alright after a few weeks, I bought some prolimatech pk 3, but I'm too lazy to change it, LOL. but I might just do it one of these days because I also ordered some splitter cables to be able to put the extra AMD fan I have, and try to put this on the VRMs, and it's pretty hard to reach that plug there without removing the NHD-14... ugh, lol, they really could improve motherboard designs I believe







or maybe I should get one of those long pincers, I had some, but can't find them anymore, could be nice to reach that CPU fan plug without removing the damn cooler.

Oh and Also I'm thinking, like when I put that paste and had problems, I really put it like a mofo (excuse me the expression) like I put it, then the screws weren't in front so I started moving it a bit, even lifted it a bit so yea.. bubbles all over the place, not good ! but I thought, bah lets try.. and also I didn't had much thermal paste left so yea, then when doing benchs temps would go sky high.

Also maybe when you did the dust you shaked your cooler and it moved the paste a little and made bubbles I don't know, speculation, also, remember don't put alot of paste just a tiny dot is enough it expands auto.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ambient?
> 
> I should also look at the possibility of the NB heatsink got touched or something that loses its contact to the chip. For the mobo temp.
> 
> Mounting of the H100i's block could also be something you should look at..
> 
> Reseating your cooler (CPU, VRM, NB heatsinks if possible) would probably solve your issue..


Reseated my cpu 5 times, thats not it. Might take the mobo out and take the heatsink off and redo the paste on that and thermal pads, its been about a year, and iv been stressing the board and cpu pretty bad. This board came with some sort of flaw with the mobo heatsink, had to take it off reseat it and put all new paste and pads on it and had to make it super tight to the mobo to have correct contact. Should just get a crosshair v fz, but have plans for a 8 core x99 intel system... so, what to do. Also been thinkin of putting the whole system underwater till xmas, the ambien temps in the room have gone up a bit.. After gaming its almost hot in here, thats prolly making it worse. winter time and -50F here ins south dakota makes it easy to cool the system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> when did you last put your thermal paste ? I believe I had that problem, changed thermal paste and it was better, also it's some noctua that was included with my cooler years back, so I think the quality might have decreased over time.. not sure about that too, right now it seem to run alright after a few weeks, I bought some prolimatech pk 3, but I'm too lazy to change it, LOL. but I might just do it one of these days because I also ordered some splitter cables to be able to put the extra AMD fan I have, and try to put this on the VRMs, and it's pretty hard to reach that plug there without removing the NHD-14... ugh, lol, they really could improve motherboard designs I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe I should get one of those long pincers, I had some, but can't find them anymore, could be nice to reach that CPU fan plug without removing the damn cooler.
> 
> Oh and Also I'm thinking, like when I put that paste and had problems, I really put it like a mofo (excuse me the expression) like I put it, then the screws weren't in front so I started moving it a bit, even lifted it a bit so yea.. bubbles all over the place, not good ! but I thought, bah lets try.. and also I didn't had much thermal paste left so yea, then when doing benchs temps would go sky high.
> 
> Also maybe when you did the dust you shaked your cooler and it moved the paste a little and made bubbles I don't know, speculation, also, remember don't put alot of paste just a tiny dot is enough it expands auto.


As said above i replaced the tim 5 times. 3 times with IC Diamond 24 1 time with AS5 and back to ICD. The core temps are great now almost 8 lower then before. Must be the dust in the rad that helped too.

I might have fixed it, I played around in bios. Thought it might be mem, since its almost 4 years old. CL i put to 10 and uped the voltage a smidge. Also changed the vcore hz to 500 over auto. and uped the nb voltage just a smidge, cause i lowered it when trying to make the mobo cooler.. Played fine and temps were lower on everything.. 4c cooler on mobo, and 5c cooler on package. Might up the cpu voltage a smidge too.. Just Blue screened after 3 hours of BF4. So its getting better for some reason. Might still just redo the pads and tim on the mobo. cpu core temps are now at 55c over 61. package is at 68 over 72 or higher still not sure.


----------



## Mega Man

o where to start

few things i have noticed over the last 2 days guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Did you turn off all power saving features. I mean IF your chip is as bad as you say it is. Surely AMD would have binned it as an OEM 8300 instead of an 8320.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I meant the FX 8350 at home that I do not know what it is. Also, yep, everything was off, the VID is 1.400.
Click to expand...

odds are you have turbo on for a vid of 1.4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Im a comin fer ya Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/240#post_22303868
> 
> (and to stay on topic...they are being driven by a FX 8350)


meh all i say is bring it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> For Mega and Red.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Let's get it ON !!! LOL


thanks, that was a good laugh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Lol how did you even discern that? by looking at the sticker and wire? I just want to be sure how you could figure that out just by looking at it in that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, usually the plastic bracket that HOLDS the fan in place is the direction the fan is blowing. Usually they put a sticker there in the middle so you dont see ugly wires going in there with some silicon. So the top of the fan, when all you SEE is fan, that's suction, if you see the bracket/sticker then that's the bottom where it's blows out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> APM is off but CnQ is on which is not recommended when benchmarking/stress testing is probably what he's talking about. Using your previous picture the red box indicates that the cores are down clocking when idle compared to the blue box which is your OC. If cool and quite was off your minimum would be less than ~100Mhz difference from your maximum.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, when overclocking you typically want to turn off Cool n Quiet, C6 state, Thermal Throtteling, etc so that it won't just automatically drop in frequency on ya (unless of course you go over your Thermal Junction, then it'll throttle just to cool itself down to keep from cooking).
Click to expand...

you are correct on #1 but idk where you come up with #2 hate to tell you this but i use CNQ if i enable apm on my gigaboard, results are not good, but i use it on my asus too

last to add not everyone wants to clock to the max, after the last 2 days i can see @ManofGod1000 doesnt, with that said you are not hitting a voltage wall. but if that is where you like it, good for you


----------



## Red1776

Quote: Mega Man


> meh all i say is bring it


You "Meh" me sir !?.....flounders at twelve paces


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> last to add not everyone wants to clock to the max, after the last 2 days i can see @ManofGod1000 doesnt, with that said you are not hitting a voltage wall. but if that is where you like it, good for you


It's been fast last couple of days is it?

And it's quite funny when days ago, he said this: V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I do not understand why everyone is slamming the 212 Evo, it is an excellent heatsink. (Asrock FX 990 Extreme 4, FX8320, 4.4GHz, 1.475v, load test with IBT AVX does not get above 44C Core, 65C socket temp.) My FX 8320 hits a wall at 4.4GHz but I did add a second fan on the 212 for push pull configuration.


And now, here he is: V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, reversing things helped some. However, I do not have a fan small enough to stick to the back of the socket at this time. (Nor on the VRM heatsink and I have not removed or modified that yet anyways.) 4.6GHz at 1.465v at best for the time being.


I don't know if you'd still say the chip has been limiting you if, for a chance, you can get past 4.6GHz on your chip. But,

The fact still remains that you'll be limited by your cooler first than anything on your rig. Maybe the mobo would come in second. IDK. You'll never know unless you get to that point really.

Isn't it amazing how people here helped you into the right direction? That is, if you'd consider all those things as HELP.

















EDIT:

I know this 4.6 is done on your H80 and shouldn't be pointed in to your 212. But here ya go, H80 is better than your 212.


----------



## retardedsnail

Just a quick update I just installed EVO 212 for my FX 8320 and I'm impressed with it, idle temps is 19 C and under full load (AIDA 64 100% cpu usage test~ 30 mins) it never goes over 36 C!
Btw I'm running stock speeds.Guess I'll might as well thinking of overclocking it







as someone said if you can cool it you can overclock it.
For those guy that said that evo 212 suck they are very wrong.This cooler is a masterpiece for the money.I would recommend it to everyone!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> Just a quick update I just installed EVO 212 for my FX 8320 and I'm impressed with it, idle temps is 19 C and under full load (AIDA 64 100% cpu usage test~ 30 mins) it never goes over 36 C!
> Btw I'm running stock speeds.Guess I'll might as well thinking of overclocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as someone said if you can cool it you can overclock it.
> For those guy that said that evo 212 suck they are very wrong.This cooler is a masterpiece for the money.I would recommend it to everyone!


ugh another EVO... LE SIGH!

Ok, nothing on you looks like you just signed up up, so WELCOME TO OCN, WELCOME TO THE CLUB

now some little tidbits:

1: These chips use an algorithm to calculate the heat on the cores, so idle temp is not accurate till 30-35c
2. Aida is not a good stress tester for heat or stability, Use OCCT or IBT AVX or Prime95 links are in the OP of this thread.
3 What program are you using to monitor temps, also you need to watch core/package more
4 Fill out the rig builder so that we know what you have

other than that got questions ask.. I only posted the above as we will save you from a world of headache.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ugh another EVO... LE SIGH!
> 
> Ok, nothing on you looks like you just signed up up, so WELCOME TO OCN, WELCOME TO THE CLUB
> 
> now some little tidbits:
> 
> 1: These chips use an algorithm to calculate the heat on the cores, so idle temp is not accurate till 30-35c
> 2. Aida is not a good stress tester for heat or stability, Use OCCT or IBT AVX or Prime95 links are in the OP of this thread.
> 3 What program are you using to monitor temps, also you need to watch core/package more
> 4 Fill out the rig builder so that we know what you have
> 
> other than that got questions ask.. I only posted the above as we will save you from a world of headache.


Thanks for that, you would think this is the "Hyper 212 EVO" thread sometimes.

Or the "Do I have a golden chip?" thread.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks for that, you would think this is the "Hyper 212 EVO" thread sometimes.
> 
> Or the "Do I have a golden chip?" thread.


for real!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks for that, you would think this is the "Hyper 212 EVO" thread sometimes.
> 
> Or the "Do I have a golden chip?" thread.


LOL as soon as we finish educating one another one comes along.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> LOL as soon as we finish educating one another one comes along.


If I wasn't so lazy I would create a sticky for all EVO and the PD chips lol


----------



## mus1mus

Thje
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> Just a quick update I just installed EVO 212 for my FX 8320 and I'm impressed with it, idle temps is 19 C and under full load (AIDA 64 100% cpu usage test~ 30 mins) it never goes over 36 C!
> Btw I'm running stock speeds.Guess I'll might as well thinking of overclocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as someone said if you can cool it you can overclock it.
> For those guy that said that evo 212 suck they are very wrong.This cooler is a masterpiece for the money.I would recommend it to everyone!


(Hyper 212 EVO) Not Again Please!!

Looks like we got a 212 Festival in here.

Or a 212









But anyway, since you thought about OC'ing, I'm guessing the temps were bone stock!! With Power Savings ON, Turbo ON, APM ON, Cool N Quiet ON. So yeah, You might have not noticed but the board and the chip are doing things to cool your system better than your Cooler.

So Congrats.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ugh another EVO... LE SIGH!
> 
> Ok, nothing on you looks like you just signed up up, so WELCOME TO OCN, WELCOME TO THE CLUB
> 
> now some little tidbits:
> 
> 1: These chips use an algorithm to calculate the heat on the cores, so idle temp is not accurate till 30-35c
> 2. Aida is not a good stress tester for heat or stability, Use OCCT or IBT AVX or Prime95 links are in the OP of this thread.
> 3 What program are you using to monitor temps, also you need to watch core/package more
> 4 Fill out the rig builder so that we know what you have
> 
> other than that got questions ask.. I only posted the above as we will save you from a world of headache.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Thanks for that, you would think this is the "Hyper 212 EVO" thread sometimes.
> 
> Or the "Do I have a golden chip?" thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> LOL as soon as we finish educating one another one comes along.


I'm thinking, they must be spawning.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If I wasn't so lazy I would create a sticky for all EVO and the PD chips lol


And have you noticed,?

They're growing some balls to say *"This cooler is a masterpiece for the money.I would recommend it to everyone!"*


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If I wasn't so lazy I would create a sticky for all EVO and the PD chips lol


Now that the pleasantries are out of the way, I am trying to push over 5Ghz stable. I ran prime on my last settings for about 10 min. and then started to see fails. I was at 1.55v - 2400 CPU/NB - 2600 HT link and 20 multi with 250 bus freq. Temps never hit 55c on the core or 60c on the socket. Any suggestions?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Now that the pleasantries are out of the way, I am trying to push over 5Ghz stable. I ran prime on my last settings for about 10 min. and then started to see fails. I was at 1.55v - 2400 CPU/NB - 2600 HT link and 20 multi with 250 bus freq. Temps never hit 55c on the core or 60c on the socket. Any suggestions?


My chip can only be Aida Stable even with 1.62 at 5GHz.. So maybe Vcore..


----------



## soulwrath

Keep bumping that v core sounds like you may hit 1.575 to 1.6


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Now that the pleasantries are out of the way, I am trying to push over 5Ghz stable. I ran prime on my last settings for about 10 min. and then started to see fails. I was at 1.55v - 2400 CPU/NB - 2600 HT link and 20 multi with 250 bus freq. Temps never hit 55c on the core or 60c on the socket. Any suggestions?


What are the Digi options looking like screeny please

and screeny the top few other voltages..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, reversing things helped some. However, I do not have a fan small enough to stick to the back of the socket at this time. (Nor on the VRM heatsink and I have not removed or modified that yet anyways.) 4.6GHz at 1.465v at best for the time being.


Great to hear you got an improvement! Do you not still have the 70mm fans from your stock HSF's? If not you could try find yourself some of these. It is basically the same 70mm Delta fan that is used on the AMD heatsinks. Except this one tops out at 3000rpm and not 6000rpm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> Just a quick update I just installed EVO 212 for my FX 8320 and I'm impressed with it, idle temps is 19 C and under full load (AIDA 64 100% cpu usage test~ 30 mins) it never goes over 36 C!
> Btw I'm running stock speeds.Guess I'll might as well thinking of overclocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as someone said if you can cool it you can overclock it.
> For those guy that said that evo 212 suck they are very wrong.This cooler is a masterpiece for the money.I would recommend it to everyone!


Evo is a poor choice for the octo core FX's. You most likely won't see above 4.4GHz. 4.5GHz if you are lucky.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

hehe cooler master says there are no specs on the evo http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3053

dear there is a club, http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club/4580
good for intel









Here is more to prove 4.5 is pretty much max on the evo
http://www.overclock.net/t/1457122/cm-hyper-212-evo-on-an-fx8350-and-a-question-regarding-temps
http://www.overclock.net/t/1457122/cm-hyper-212-evo-on-an-fx8350-and-a-question-regarding-temps/10#post_21541107


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hehe cooler master says there are no specs on the evo http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3053
> 
> dear there is a club, http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-evo-club/4580
> good for intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is more to prove 4.5 is pretty much max on the evo
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457122/cm-hyper-212-evo-on-an-fx8350-and-a-question-regarding-temps
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1457122/cm-hyper-212-evo-on-an-fx8350-and-a-question-regarding-temps/10#post_21541107


I can't take them seriously anymore.. my first thought is always they are taking the piss

lots of hog wash on that spec page

also non of the hyper evos support phenom 2 x6, only quad cores.. and pssst FX has a quad core.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I can't take them seriously anymore.. my first thought is always they are taking the piss
> 
> lots of hog wash on that spec page
> 
> also non of the hyper evos support phenom 2 x6, only quad cores.. and pssst FX has a quad core.


looks like the design was made in 2009 and they are just keeping it around cause it still sales..

No reviews show it on a an FX chip of any type.. so a lot of these people are buying them cause on intel they are good..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looks like the design was made in 2009 and they are just keeping it around cause it still sales..
> 
> No reviews show it on a an FX chip of any type.. so a lot of these people are buying them cause on intel they are good..


i wouldn't hesitate to use something this size for a i3 or i5(low end ht i5,), but i'm still hating the mounting system for these coolers.

noctua really are light years ahead of these guys for mounting


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looks like the design was made in 2009 and they are just keeping it around cause it still sales..
> 
> No reviews show it on a an FX chip of any type.. so a lot of these people are buying them cause on intel they are good..


I guess the reason why the 212 is better off on Intels is not because they produce less heat than the FX. But because they have far higher ceiling than FX. 70s on Intels are still very fine while for us are too high..

I could be wrong but God, Intel users swear over haswell and ivy bridge's insanely high temps when OC'd..

But still, 212 is very overrated as a cooler. And them followers were very good advocates..lol


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Well i thnk my mobo or cpu got fried last night. After many hours of bf4 blue screens and tryn to fix my mobo and cpu package heat problems, my pc froze. Turned it back on and it wont post. Tried clearing cmos. Took out ram and vid card. Nothing. Sigh.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Well i thnk my mobo or cpu got fried last night. After many hours of bf4 blue screens and tryn to fix my mobo and cpu package heat problems, my pc froze. Turned it back on and it wont post. Tried clearing cmos. Took out ram and vid card. Nothing. Sigh.


PSU?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> PSU?


Pc turns on just dont post. Gonna try diff ram, cpu and gpu in it before ordering a new mobo. Unless you think the psu is going bad. Nothing smelt hot or burnt.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Pc turns on just dont post. Gonna try diff ram, cpu and gpu in it before ordering a new mobo. Unless you think the psu is going bad. Nothing smelt hot or burnt.


just something to check,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> Pc turns on just dont post. Gonna try diff ram, cpu and gpu in it before ordering a new mobo. Unless you think the psu is going bad. Nothing smelt hot or burnt.
Click to expand...

BIOS Flashback bro


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> BIOS Flashback bro


Direct BIOS key







(little button on the mobo inside the case)


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> BIOS Flashback bro


Tried it. Tried all the easy things last night. Now to take apart 2 pcs to try diffrnt parts. There goes my saturday.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> After several days of life obstacles, I finally took my chip to a FedEx place with some swedish fish theory. Wish me luck!


Monday: Shipped dead 8350 with some Swedish Fish from Nashville to Miami.
Wednesday: Delivered.
Friday: Inspection passed and replacement shipped.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Monday: Shipped dead 8350 with some Swedish Fish from Nashville to Miami.
> Wednesday: Delivered.
> Friday: Inspection passed and replacement shipped.


umm I may have missed something.. is what is the Swedish fish theory?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Monday: Shipped dead 8350 with some Swedish Fish from Nashville to Miami.
> Wednesday: Delivered.
> Friday: Inspection passed and replacement shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm I may have missed something.. is what is the Swedish fish theory?
Click to expand...

I think he sent candy with the card???


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think he sent candy with the card???


Is it to make sure they didn't send it back? or speed to process?

BTW I heart Swedish fish.. so I will take donations


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I think he sent candy with the card???
> 
> 
> 
> Is it to make sure they didn't send it back? or speed to process?
> 
> BTW I heart Swedish fish.. so I will take donations
Click to expand...

LOL my wife has about 25 bags of then. PM your address


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
anyone notice the minimum clock setting in the catalyst control centre yet?
its under performance, cpu power.
just found it, can set 1400, 2100, 2800 and 3400.
neat, no more music sequencer slow downs.


----------



## cssorkinman

8350 is $160 after AFAMD523 code at Newegg for anyone that is interested. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 8350 is $160 after AFAMD523 code at Newegg for anyone that is interested. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284


And here I am wanting to play the lottery and don't have the money


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 8350 is $160 after AFAMD523 code at Newegg for anyone that is interested. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am wanting to play the lottery and don't have the money
Click to expand...

Helluva temptation,isn't it?
The 8320 I bought a few weeks ago for $130 is a really good chip, with one flaw that is really unfortunate. Core #2 is far weaker than the rest, 4.8 Ghz prime is about where it conks out, the others will happily keep on trucking above 5Ghz.
Had core #2 been as good as the others, I don't think there is any reason it couldn't have been a 9590. It validated at 5 ghz with less voltage than any of my other 8 core FX's , even the 9370.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looks like the design was made in 2009 and they are just keeping it around cause it still sales..
> 
> No reviews show it on a an FX chip of any type.. so a lot of these people are buying them cause on intel they are good..
> 
> 
> 
> *I guess the reason why the 212 is better off on Intels is not because they produce less heat than the FX. But because they have far higher ceiling than FX.* 70s on Intels are still very fine while for us are too high..
> 
> I could be wrong but God, Intel users swear over haswell and ivy bridge's insanely high temps when OC'd..
> 
> But still, 212 is very overrated as a cooler. And them followers were very good advocates..lol
Click to expand...

No.

Thermal load is the same regardless of temp. It doesn't matter if your 8350 only gets to 50C under water, it's still going to pull and put out around 250-300w at 5Ghz+ while the intel chip is only going to pull and put out around maybe 150-200w at the same clock. Intel chips will get higher thermally because it is more dense, and thus harder to get the heat away. The recent IHS issues have not helped in that regard.

If you put a 212 on a 4350, it would work about as well as it does on Intel because it's thermal load is so much less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looks like the design was made in 2009 and they are just keeping it around cause it still sales..
> 
> No reviews show it on a an FX chip of any type.. so a lot of these people are buying them cause on intel they are good..
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't hesitate to use something this size for a i3 or i5(low end ht i5,), but i'm still hating the mounting system for these coolers.
> 
> *noctua really are light years ahead of these guys for mounting*
Click to expand...

You did actually read the bit where he says "From 2009" right? The design is 5 years old. It has not been updated. That includes mounting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> After several days of life obstacles, I finally took my chip to a FedEx place with some swedish fish theory. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Monday: Shipped dead 8350 with some Swedish Fish from Nashville to Miami.
> Wednesday: Delivered.
> Friday: Inspection passed and replacement shipped.
Click to expand...

OEMs do not screw around when it comes to warranties. AMD, Intel, nVidia, Dell, HP, Lenovo, IBM... they all treat it very seriously and have the parts laying around to say "we'll just replace it". Far less hassle that way.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Helluva temptation,isn't it?
> The 8320 I bought a few weeks ago for $130 is a really good chip, with one flaw that is really unfortunate. Core #2 is far weaker than the rest, 4.8 Ghz prime is about where it conks out, the others will happily keep on trucking above 5Ghz.
> Had core #2 been as good as the others, I don't think there is any reason it couldn't have been a 9590. It validated at 5 ghz with less voltage than any of my other 8 core FX's , even the 9370.


If I knew I had a buyer for one of them I soo would

That and I am hoping money comes to me soon so that I can buy full card water blocks for me 2 cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No.
> 
> Thermal load is the same regardless of temp. It doesn't matter if your 8350 only gets to 50C under water, it's still going to pull and put out around 250-300w at 5Ghz+ while the intel chip is only going to pull and put out around maybe 150-200w at the same clock. Intel chips will get higher thermally because it is more dense, and thus harder to get the heat away. The recent IHS issues have not helped in that regard.
> 
> If you put a 212 on a 4350, it would work about as well as it does on Intel because it's thermal load is so much less.
> You did actually read the bit where he says "From 2009" right? The design is 5 years old. It has not been updated. That includes mounting.
> OEMs do not screw around when it comes to warranties. AMD, Intel, nVidia, Dell, HP, Lenovo, IBM... they all treat it very seriously and have the parts laying around to say "we'll just replace it". Far less hassle that way.


Thanks for the correction, thats more of what I meant


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Helluva temptation,isn't it?
> The 8320 I bought a few weeks ago for $130 is a really good chip, with one flaw that is really unfortunate. Core #2 is far weaker than the rest, 4.8 Ghz prime is about where it conks out, the others will happily keep on trucking above 5Ghz.
> Had core #2 been as good as the others, I don't think there is any reason it couldn't have been a 9590. It validated at 5 ghz with less voltage than any of my other 8 core FX's , even the 9370.
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew I had a buyer for one of them I soo would
> 
> That and I am hoping money comes to me soon so that I can buy full card water blocks for me 2 cards
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No.
> 
> Thermal load is the same regardless of temp. It doesn't matter if your 8350 only gets to 50C under water, it's still going to pull and put out around 250-300w at 5Ghz+ while the intel chip is only going to pull and put out around maybe 150-200w at the same clock. Intel chips will get higher thermally because it is more dense, and thus harder to get the heat away. The recent IHS issues have not helped in that regard.
> 
> If you put a 212 on a 4350, it would work about as well as it does on Intel because it's thermal load is so much less.
> You did actually read the bit where he says "From 2009" right? The design is 5 years old. It has not been updated. That includes mounting.
> OEMs do not screw around when it comes to warranties. AMD, Intel, nVidia, Dell, HP, Lenovo, IBM... they all treat it very seriously and have the parts laying around to say "we'll just replace it". Far less hassle that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the correction, thats more of what I meant
Click to expand...

Btw, I finally got around to purchasing a GD-65 and have been messing with it for a couple days. I'll put her through her paces, but I can tell there are reasons the GD-80 is $50 higher.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Btw, I finally got around to purchasing a GD-65 and have been messing with it for a couple days. I'll put her through her paces, but I can tell there are reasons the GD-80 is $50 higher.


omg yes please tell me whats up with that oooo the headache I had lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Btw, I finally got around to purchasing a GD-65 and have been messing with it for a couple days. I'll put her through her paces, but I can tell there are reasons the GD-80 is $50 higher.
> 
> 
> 
> omg yes please tell me whats up with that oooo the headache I had lol
Click to expand...

Will do









700 mhz overclock on stock cooler ( ignore dates and times , cleared cmos and didnt bother to reset them)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700 mhz overclock on stock cooler ( ignore dates and times , cleared cmos and didnt bother to reset them)


Mt issues started at 4..5 to 4.6 thats when I couldn't get anything stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 700 mhz overclock on stock cooler ( ignore dates and times , cleared cmos and didnt bother to reset them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mt issues started at 4..5 to 4.6 thats when I couldn't get anything stable.
Click to expand...

The voltage wall will be a challenge for this board, I can tell.

Was that with the 8350 ? What cooling were you on then?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The voltage wall will be a challenge for this board, I can tell.
> 
> Was that with the 8350 ? What cooling were you on then?


8350 and at the time I had the n520 from coolermaster with added fans.. even tried it open bench

Switched to the sabertooth hit 4.6 stable before I was cooling limited


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The voltage wall will be a challenge for this board, I can tell.
> 
> Was that with the 8350 ? What cooling were you on then?
> 
> 
> 
> 8350 and at the time I had the n520 from coolermaster with added fans.. even tried it open bench
> 
> Switched to the sabertooth hit 4.6 stable before I was cooling limited
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for the info









EDIT:
Doing ok on this side of the voltage wall ( custom loop)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Monday: Shipped dead 8350 with some Swedish Fish from Nashville to Miami.
> Wednesday: Delivered.
> Friday: Inspection passed and replacement shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm I may have missed something.. is what is the Swedish fish theory?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1127456/swedish-fish-theory-turn-your-rma-rants-into-raves/0_50








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> After several days of life obstacles, I finally took my chip to a FedEx place with some swedish fish theory. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Monday: Shipped dead 8350 with some Swedish Fish from Nashville to Miami.
> Wednesday: Delivered.
> Friday: Inspection passed and replacement shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OEMs do not screw around when it comes to warranties. AMD, Intel, nVidia, Dell, HP, Lenovo, IBM... they all treat it very seriously and have the parts laying around to say "we'll just replace it". Far less hassle that way.
Click to expand...

Awesome. I was mostly concerned because the previous owner had liquid metal on it that would not come off.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1127456/swedish-fish-theory-turn-your-rma-rants-into-raves/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I was mostly concerned because the previous owner had liquid metal on it that would not come off.


they try to electroplate it with something to dissipate heat faster?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1127456/swedish-fish-theory-turn-your-rma-rants-into-raves/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I was mostly concerned because the previous owner had liquid metal on it that would not come off.
> 
> 
> 
> they try to electroplate it with something to dissipate heat faster?
Click to expand...

Na, they probably put some CoolLabs Liquid Ultra on it. One of the single best TIMs ever, but it's kinda 100% impossible to get off without sand paper. Both my 8320 and my Raystorm block are still stained from when i used it.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

So i have a 9590 and a 990fx-UD7 sitting here staring at me and i am dying to install. I have to wait for my replacement GPU's though so i am not tearing down my water loop 2 times in one week. KyadCK, whats a fair level of OC i should expect on this chip. I will be happy with 5ghz but i am curious if i could expect more on water?

Edit: also should i be concerned with watercooling the UD7 as well, or will air be fine on it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So i have a 9590 and a 990fx-UD7 sitting here staring at me and i am dying to install. I have to wait for my replacement GPU's though so i am not tearing down my water loop 2 times in one week. KyadCK, whats a fair level of OC i should expect on this chip. I will be happy with 5ghz but i am curious if i could expect more on water?
> 
> Edit: also should i be concerned with watercooling the UD7 as well, or will air be fine on it?


My UD5's VRMs don't go over ~55C under 1.55v full load, and the UD7 has an even beefier cooler. You should be fine. If you're worried about it, stress it at your current highest clock and see how it goes, but I seriously doubt you'll need to block it. At most, do what I did and put a 92mm fan over it;


If it's a really good chip you might see 5.2Ghz on all cores with a good loop, but honestly 9590s don't have much headroom left. At that point most of your fun will be overclocking HyperTransport, Northbridge, and RAM. As long as you can keep thermals under control, these chips can eat pretty much anything you feel like feeding them and still ask for more, so don't worry about voltage too much unless the VRMs are giving you trouble.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My UD5's VRMs don't go over ~55C under 1.55v full load, and the UD7 has an even beefier cooler. You should be fine. If you're worried about it, stress it at your current highest clock and see how it goes, but I seriously doubt you'll need to block it. At most, do what I did and put a 92mm fan over it;
> 
> 
> If it's a really good chip you might see 5.2Ghz on all cores with a good loop, but honestly 9590s don't have much headroom left. At that point most of your fun will be overclocking HyperTransport, Northbridge, and RAM. As long as you can keep thermals under control, these chips can eat pretty much anything you feel like feeding them and still ask for more, so don't worry about voltage too much unless the VRMs are giving you trouble.


Thank you, i don't mind water cooling the board if overclocking NB and VRMs benefit from any extreme overclocking. Is overclocking the NB worth it? I heard its not a big deal on FX?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My UD5's VRMs don't go over ~55C under 1.55v full load, and the UD7 has an even beefier cooler. You should be fine. If you're worried about it, stress it at your current highest clock and see how it goes, but I seriously doubt you'll need to block it. At most, do what I did and put a 92mm fan over it;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a really good chip you might see 5.2Ghz on all cores with a good loop, but honestly 9590s don't have much headroom left. At that point most of your fun will be overclocking HyperTransport, Northbridge, and RAM. As long as you can keep thermals under control, these chips can eat pretty much anything you feel like feeding them and still ask for more, so don't worry about voltage too much unless the VRMs are giving you trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, i don't mind water cooling the board if overclocking NB and VRMs benefit from any extreme overclocking. Is overclocking the NB worth it? I heard its not a big deal on FX?
Click to expand...

It's not really, but the NB has to match or exceed RAM speed. Otherwise it's just the "Pursuit of performance".


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's not really, but the NB has to match or exceed RAM speed. Otherwise it's just the "Pursuit of performance".


I didn't know this part, so i have 2133 ram now, would it be better to get 2400+ ?


----------



## charliebrown

Ok so I'm only at 3.6 ghz 1.35v and my idle temp is 39c on water ambient temp is 75f so am I doing something wrong here was at 4.2 ghz idle was 43c


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's not really, but the NB has to match or exceed RAM speed. Otherwise it's just the "Pursuit of performance".
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know this part, so i have 2133 ram now, would it be better to get 2400+ ?
Click to expand...

If you like. Some people have found it helps minimum frames to have faster ram, but 2133 with good timings should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> Ok so I'm only at 3.6 ghz 1.35v and my idle temp is 39c on water ambient temp is 75f so am I doing something wrong here was at 4.2 ghz idle was 43c


I would say something is wrong, ya. I'm at 4.8 1.5v and I'm only hitting 38C when I'm playing a game.

Got details of the loop and setup?


----------



## charliebrown

240 360 radiators gtx 770 8gb 1333 sp120 quiets on rads af120s in case switch 810


----------



## Red1776

I'll second CK's thoughts. I have three UD7's and have put the screws to all of them. I run 5.2Ghz at 1.536v 24/7. I personally don't like board blocks, they can have unfavorable flow restriction issues, but that's me. I put a 80mm fan on the VRM heatsink and it hangs around 42c +/- a degree or two

This is the old machine but I put fan on the VRM weather it needs it or not by default.



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My UD5's VRMs don't go over ~55C under 1.55v full load, and the UD7 has an even beefier cooler. You should be fine. If you're worried about it, stress it at your current highest clock and see how it goes, but I seriously doubt you'll need to block it. At most, do what I did and put a 92mm fan over it;
> 
> 
> If it's a really good chip you might see 5.2Ghz on all cores with a good loop, but honestly 9590s don't have much headroom left. At that point most of your fun will be overclocking HyperTransport, Northbridge, and RAM. As long as you can keep thermals under control, these chips can eat pretty much anything you feel like feeding them and still ask for more, so don't worry about voltage too much unless the VRMs are giving you trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, i don't mind water cooling the board if overclocking NB and VRMs benefit from any extreme overclocking. Is overclocking the NB worth it? I heard its not a big deal on FX?
Click to expand...


----------



## punkafi888

You can add me to the 8350 owners list upgrade from an 820. From pinto to Ferrari.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> 240 360 radiators gtx 770 8gb 1333 sp120 quiets on rads af120s in case switch 810


Alright, first off get some faster RAM, you're trying to feed 8 cores with 1333. 1600-1866 is recommended.

Second, I think you have a bad mount or are looking at Socket and not Package.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Doing ok on this side of the voltage wall ( custom loop)


weil, then I just sucked.. not really sure what my issue was then, it was not getting stable at 4.5 or 4.6..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1127456/swedish-fish-theory-turn-your-rma-rants-into-raves/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I was mostly concerned because the previous owner had liquid metal on it that would not come off.


thats what I thought it was, interesting..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, first off get some faster RAM, you're trying to feed 8 cores with 1333. 1600-1866 is recommended.
> 
> Second, I think you have a bad mount or are looking at Socket and not Package.


I agree, TBH even 1600 is almost too slow for these chips.. 1866 2133 and 2400 if your board can handle it.

Oh to anyone with kids,,, Pen or marker on a monitor is easily removed with rubbing alcohol


----------



## retardedsnail

What bios settings should I use Asus m5a97 2.0 fx 8320.Turbo core on or off?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> What bios settings should I use Asus m5a97 2.0 fx 8320.Turbo core on or off?


off until you find out your best OC


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *******edsnail*
> 
> What bios settings should I use Asus m5a97 2.0 fx 8320.Turbo core on or off?
> 
> 
> 
> off until you find out your best OC
Click to expand...

An interesting question I have is how do you stabilise a turbo OC if your clocks will vary under load? Say for eg. 5Ghz base 5.2Ghz turbo. How would you stability test it? Load 4 cores or something on Prime or what?


----------



## charliebrown

I have 1866 but my motherboard clocked it down it does not take 1866 for some reason asrock fatality killer


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> An interesting question I have is how do you stabilise a turbo OC if your clocks will vary under load? Say for eg. 5Ghz base 5.2Ghz turbo. How would you stability test it? Load 4 cores or something on Prime or what?


Eas turn modules off to 4 cores find max OC of that, then go back and apply all 8 cores with turbo


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> An interesting question I have is how do you stabilise a turbo OC if your clocks will vary under load? Say for eg. 5Ghz base 5.2Ghz turbo. How would you stability test it? Load 4 cores or something on Prime or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Eas turn modules off to 4 cores find max OC of that, then go back and apply all 8 cores with turbo
Click to expand...

I think I might just do this.....


----------



## charliebrown

ok something is really wrong i overclocked to 4.3ghz 1.4v ran cinebench temps went to 56c in secs *** is going on guys im stuck


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> I have 1866 but my motherboard clocked it down it does not take 1866 for some reason asrock fatality killer


I f you look it up in the manual I believe it says that that it accepts 1866Mhz with two modules. raise the multi to up the speed if you are running four modules.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliebrown*
> 
> ok something is really wrong i overclocked to 4.3ghz 1.4v ran cinebench temps went to 56c in secs *** is going on guys im stuck


please see rigbuilder in mt sig [email protected]

with that said, could be alot, poor mount, poor flow, ect


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> I've heard something about this before, but couldn't relocate it: why do my clocks go down from 4.9GHz to 4.1 after exiting sleep mode? At least I think it is caused by sleep mode, but not 100% sure.
> Also what's with those max clocks on CPU and NB? I'd blame it on a software glitch, but I've used HWiNFO for a while and have never had this before.
> 
> I'm using Win7 Ultimate SP1, hotfixes installed.
> Oh and, bonus question, is that 68C core temp spike a serious concern? It happened during BF4 and I dont think I've ever seen my core temp that high. Did my stress testing with colder ambients though, summer arrived without warning.


BUMP! Anyone?
For the temps, I will test it later tonight and will go back to 4.8 if need be. But I still have nothing on the downclocking after sleep mode...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> BUMP! Anyone?
> For the temps, I will test it later tonight and will go back to 4.8 if need be. But I still have nothing on the downclocking after sleep mode...


That 68c is your socket, need better airflow,

Now. as for the sleeping when waking downclock,.... hmmm I want to say that it is an unstable BIOS either the setting or the actual BIOS flash itself, I had that issue however it only happened when my OC failed.


----------



## ArconHadron

I have been ALWAYS having strange results after using sleep mode.
MOST caused a locked system that had to be rebooted or cold reset (cmos cleared).

Tried a ton of tinkering. Got it to work, SOMEWHAT

My system always wants to reset the clock multiplier to a max of 20.5 coming out of sleep.
So I worked with that, and got a stable 4.63GHZ OC on air and this was great

Now I notice on initial boot up, cinebench runs at full clocks and gives a great score.
AFTER a sleep mode, I run cinebench and it throttles the cores slightly, causing a noticeably lower score.

Also, the voltages are different before and after sleep, not sure why the BIOS is doing this. I have the ASUS AI disabled except for fan mode, too.

This really bothers me that I cant get sleep to work reliably on this system.

Should have went intel this gen









Any help here would also be appreciated


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I have been ALWAYS having strange results after using sleep mode.
> MOST caused a locked system that had to be rebooted or cold reset (cmos cleared).
> 
> Tried a ton of tinkering. Got it to work, SOMEWHAT
> 
> My system always wants to reset the clock multiplier to a max of 20.5 coming out of sleep.
> So I worked with that, and got a stable 4.63GHZ OC on air and this was great
> 
> Now I notice on initial boot up, cinebench runs at full clocks and gives a great score.
> AFTER a sleep mode, I run cinebench and it throttles the cores slightly, causing a noticeably lower score.
> 
> Also, the voltages are different before and after sleep, not sure why the BIOS is doing this. I have the ASUS AI disabled except for fan mode, too.
> 
> This really bothers me that I cant get sleep to work reliably on this system.
> 
> Should have went intel this gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help here would also be appreciated


what power saving features do you have enabled in bios?


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That 68c is your socket, need better airflow,
> 
> Now. as for the sleeping when waking downclock,.... hmmm I want to say that it is an unstable BIOS either the setting or the actual BIOS flash itself, I had that issue however it only happened when my OC failed.


I do believe it is the core temp, under full stress test that is the lower temp, but I believe in this case it was such a short spike i core temp the socket didn't heat up in that time and is thenfore much lower on that screenshot.
Seems I will revert to 4.8 and test it as thoroughly as I can. Then see if the problem with the downclocking goes away.


----------



## ArconHadron

BTW, just noticed ASUS released a new BIOS for the A5M99 PRO R2.0

I'm kind of leary... Anyone tried it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> I do believe it is the core temp, under full stress test that is the lower temp, but I believe in this case it was such a short spike i core temp the socket didn't heat up in that time and is thenfore much lower on that screenshot.
> Seems I will revert to 4.8 and test it as thoroughly as I can. Then see if the problem with the downclocking goes away.


My bad you are right, I read that wrong,


----------



## aaroc

What benchmarks do you recommend for a before (air)/after (water) comparison? What tools do you use to save the temps, volts, etc... to compare later?


I got a new FX8350, this one came in a carton box, the previous one came in a metal box.


----------



## JeremyFenn

So I've OC just about everything, run PCmark 8 and it keeps saying my RAM is @ 667 when it's way past that (1120.01) What the duce?

http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/3130226

3D mark wasn't so bad though

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3129969


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I've OC just about everything, run PCmark 8 and it keeps saying my RAM is @ 667 when it's way past that (1120.01) What the duce?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/3130226
> 
> 3D mark wasn't so bad though
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3129969


:Edit: Misread that sorry lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I've OC just about everything, run PCmark 8 and it keeps saying my RAM is @ 667 when it's way past that (1120.01) What the duce?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/3130226
> 
> 3D mark wasn't so bad though
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3129969


That is the frequency of stock IC


----------



## JeremyFenn

So PCMark takes off my RAM OC?

http://valid.x86.fr/mmj71f

That's what I'm running.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so im running gskill sniper 8 gb kit at 1866 with 9-9-9-27 timings if I set it to say 2100 or 2400 how much looser.should the timings be as a starter baseline? I see a lot of 2400 kits set as 11-10-11-32 as a base is that a good starting point or should I set them say 12 the tighten after testing?


----------



## JeremyFenn

2400 from 1866 I'd almost want to say 11-12-12-36-54 2T? (but that's just a safe guess) Can always tighten them up with more voltage to the RAM too.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well I have no doubt ill probably need a bump.anyway its set to 1.5v. Need to change nb at the same time..set to 2200 currently...will probably try 2100 first then try the 2400 if 2100 goes smooth...the 2400 would require changing nb and possibly both ram and nb volts yeah?


----------



## ArconHadron

I have them all on, but I've tried them all off too.

I DO use cool and quiet.

But why does it act differently before and after sleep?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I have been ALWAYS having strange results after using sleep mode.
> MOST caused a locked system that had to be rebooted or cold reset (cmos cleared).
> 
> Tried a ton of tinkering. Got it to work, SOMEWHAT
> 
> My system always wants to reset the clock multiplier to a max of 20.5 coming out of sleep.
> So I worked with that, and got a stable 4.63GHZ OC on air and this was great
> 
> Now I notice on initial boot up, cinebench runs at full clocks and gives a great score.
> AFTER a sleep mode, I run cinebench and it throttles the cores slightly, causing a noticeably lower score.
> 
> Also, the voltages are different before and after sleep, not sure why the BIOS is doing this. I have the ASUS AI disabled except for fan mode, too.
> 
> This really bothers me that I cant get sleep to work reliably on this system.
> 
> Should have went intel this gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help here would also be appreciated


simple solution. dont use sleep/hybernation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I've OC just about everything, run PCmark 8 and it keeps saying my RAM is @ 667 when it's way past that (1120.01) What the duce?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/3130226
> 
> 3D mark wasn't so bad though
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3129969


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I've OC just about everything, run PCmark 8 and it keeps saying my RAM is @ 667 when it's way past that (1120.01) What the duce?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/3130226
> 
> 3D mark wasn't so bad though
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3129969
> 
> 
> 
> That is the frequency of stock IC
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So PCMark takes off my RAM OC?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mmj71f
> 
> That's what I'm running.


most of the "marks" check your Jedec speed not actual running speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I have them all on, but I've tried them all off too.
> 
> I DO use cool and quiet.
> 
> But why does it act differently before and after sleep?


because for non laptops, sleeps suck !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArconHadron*
> 
> I have them all on, but I've tried them all off too.
> 
> I DO use cool and quiet.
> 
> But why does it act differently before and after sleep?


IIRC APM and all the C states need to be turned on.

but overclocking generally throws a monkey wrench in sleep mode.

if you are booting from an SSD and you've got fast boot enabled the diffrence in start up time from sleep vs just powering off when you don't use the rig is quite negligible.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC APM and all the C states need to be turned on.
> 
> but overclocking generally throws a monkey wrench in sleep mode.
> 
> if you are booting from an SSD and you've got fast boot enabled the diffrence in start up time from sleep vs just powering off when you don't use the rig is quite negligible.


Dunno why I never actually checked the difference in boitup time with fast boot + SSD vs sleep mode... Power off at night it is then. Guess I can live with having to find the power button with a sleepy head instead of powering on by facerolling on my keyboard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Doing ok on this side of the voltage wall ( custom loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weil, then I just sucked.*. not really sure what my issue was then, it was not getting stable at 4.5 or 4.6..
> :
Click to expand...

I really don't think so, probably a combination of things. This 8320 might be a better chip than yours and cooling, ( even if the chip isn't maxxed out for temp) is even more important on boards without LLC.

I've come within 80 mhz of what my CHV-Z will do with the 8320 prime stable, I'll plop an 8350 or the 9370 on it and see what happens.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't think so, probably a combination of things. This 8320 might be a better chip than yours and cooling, ( even if the chip isn't maxxed out for temp) is even more important on boards without LLC.
> 
> I've come within 80 mhz of what my CHV-Z will do with the 8320 prime stable, I'll plop an 8350 or the 9370 on it and see what happens.


If you can make it work then power to you.. that would mean that is a decent budget board if you have the cooling


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Oh, just testing my max temps and then it turns out my 4.9GHz clock that I've used for a few weeks now is unable to pass 10 runs of IBT AVX Very High. How did I not notice that it failed this test? I feel like such a moron now...
Anyway, core temp reached 71.4C with ambients being all summery and stuff. So pretty much thermal limit + instability = reverting to 4.8 for sure. And this time I shall keep my eyes and my brain with me when stability testing.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Doing ok on this side of the voltage wall ( custom loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weil, then I just sucked.*. not really sure what my issue was then, it was not getting stable at 4.5 or 4.6..
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't think so, probably a combination of things. This 8320 might be a better chip than yours and cooling, ( even if the chip isn't maxxed out for temp) is even more important on boards without LLC.
> 
> I've come within 80 mhz of what my CHV-Z will do with the 8320 prime stable, I'll plop an 8350 or the 9370 on it and see what happens.
Click to expand...

So where are you? I thought I might be able to get a good OC if I was just a little more patient. Which I wasn't. But hey!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Doing ok on this side of the voltage wall ( custom loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weil, then I just sucked.*. not really sure what my issue was then, it was not getting stable at 4.5 or 4.6..
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't think so, probably a combination of things. This 8320 might be a better chip than yours and cooling, ( even if the chip isn't maxxed out for temp) is even more important on boards without LLC.
> 
> I've come within 80 mhz of what my CHV-Z will do with the 8320 prime stable, I'll plop an 8350 or the 9370 on it and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where are you? I thought I might be able to get a good OC if I was just a little more patient. Which I wasn't. But hey!
Click to expand...

4720 mhz prime stable on the GD 65 for all 8 cores, core #2 is the stinker if I try for higher, no matter the voltage







. The CHV-Z got 4.8ghz on prime, again core #2 was the first to fail at higher clocks. This is different than my other Vishera's which the weak cores seem to be 6 or 7.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

it has reached 28* ambient here..

time to pack up the FX and take her down to the basement for some cooler runnings... and i ain't talkin bout no bob sled


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Doing ok on this side of the voltage wall ( custom loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weil, then I just sucked.*. not really sure what my issue was then, it was not getting stable at 4.5 or 4.6..
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't think so, probably a combination of things. This 8320 might be a better chip than yours and cooling, ( even if the chip isn't maxxed out for temp) is even more important on boards without LLC.
> 
> I've come within 80 mhz of what my CHV-Z will do with the 8320 prime stable, I'll plop an 8350 or the 9370 on it and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where are you? I thought I might be able to get a good OC if I was just a little more patient. Which I wasn't. But hey!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4720 mhz prime stable on the GD 65 for all 8 cores, core #2 is the stinker if I try for higher, no matter the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The CHV-Z got 4.8ghz on prime, again core #2 was the first to fail at higher clocks. This is different than my other Vishera's which the weak cores seem to be 6 or 7.
Click to expand...

I placed the 9370 on the GD-65 and only managed 4.8 prime stable, it would appear that the board is the limiting factor ( unless I've missed a setting in the bios) as I have primed at 5 ghz on the CHV-Z with this chip using the same cooling, psu and voltage at load.

After messing around with it for a couple days, the prime 95 stable 4.7ghz capable 8320 is a pretty good match for the GD-65. It will push the chip past 5ghz for benches like Cinebench or Wprime but absolute stability for both board and chip are very similarly capped at slightly over 4.7ghz.
It really is a shame that core # 2 has a 200+ mhz handicap in stability to the other cores, and of all cores to be weak, #1 and 2 are the worst , can't disable them in bios







.

I have seen one fellow push an 8350 to 5.2 + on the GD-65 but that was benchmark stable, not prime stable . Even then, I was amazed because his psu and cooling were pretty awful.

If i get the chance I'll try one of my 8350's on it too







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Doing ok on this side of the voltage wall ( custom loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *weil, then I just sucked.*. not really sure what my issue was then, it was not getting stable at 4.5 or 4.6..
> :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't think so, probably a combination of things. This 8320 might be a better chip than yours and cooling, ( even if the chip isn't maxxed out for temp) is even more important on boards without LLC.
> 
> I've come within 80 mhz of what my CHV-Z will do with the 8320 prime stable, I'll plop an 8350 or the 9370 on it and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where are you? I thought I might be able to get a good OC if I was just a little more patient. Which I wasn't. But hey!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4720 mhz prime stable on the GD 65 for all 8 cores, core #2 is the stinker if I try for higher, no matter the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The CHV-Z got 4.8ghz on prime, again core #2 was the first to fail at higher clocks. This is different than my other Vishera's which the weak cores seem to be 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I placed the 9370 on the GD-65 and only managed 4.8 prime stable, it would appear that the board is the limiting factor ( unless I've missed a setting in the bios) as I have primed at 5 ghz on the CHV-Z with this chip using the same cooling, psu and voltage at load.
> 
> After messing around with it for a couple days, the prime 95 stable 4.7ghz capable 8320 is a pretty good match for the GD-65. It will push the chip past 5ghz for benches like Cinebench or Wprime but absolute stability for both board and chip are very similarly capped at slightly over 4.7ghz.
> It really is a shame that core # 2 has a 200+ mhz handicap in stability to the other cores, and of all cores to be weak, #1 and 2 are the worst , can't disable them in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have seen one fellow push an 8350 to 5.2 + on the GD-65 but that was benchmark stable, not prime stable . Even then, I was amazed because his psu and cooling were pretty awful.
> 
> If i get the chance I'll try one of my 8350's on it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well that aint half bad for the GD-65. Is that using MSI's software based overclocking utility cause I know the BIOS caps your voltage?


----------



## cssorkinman

Yes, I was using MSI's control center for most of those shenanigan's.

There is a work around to get more voltage in bios but it's tricky and it's just easier to use CC.

I would recommend the CC version that ends with the numbers "56" It is the best imho. If you cant find it, I could see if i could get it to you somehow.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, I was using MSI's control center for most of those shenanigan's.
> 
> There is a work around to get more voltage in bios but it's tricky and it's just easier to use CC.
> 
> I would recommend the CC version that ends with the numbers "56" It is the best imho. If you cant find it, I could see if i could get it to you somehow.


I no longer use the GD-65. I sold it to get the ASUS board that I now have.


----------



## CravinR1

Why is it sometimes my FX 6300 gets higher scores than the 8350

EDIT* I think my 8350 at x900 was at stock gpu clocks but the 6300 wasnt

x900

8350

6300


x1080
8350

6300


----------



## diggiddi

Hey guys The 8350 even at 4.7 ghz is not very smooth in BF3 48 player maps, what gives?? I do have a ton of chrome tabs open but, I am not even maxing out my ram yet. mobo is sabertooth not updated sig yet
Can someone look at my post 2536 and advise thanks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/2530


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why is it sometimes my FX 6300 gets higher scores than the 8350
> 
> EDIT* I think my 8350 at x900 was at stock gpu clocks but the 6300 wasnt
> 
> x900
> 
> 8350
> 
> 6300
> 
> 
> x1080
> 8350
> 
> 6300


Well apart from the GPU overclock (which is most likely)

Different drivers as well for 900p test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hey guys The 8350 even at 4.7 ghz is not very smooth in BF3 48 player maps, what gives?? I do have a ton of chrome tabs open but, I am not even maxing out my ram yet. mobo is sabertooth not updated sig yet
> Can someone look at my post 2536 and advise thanks
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/2530


Rig specs?

On my phone......makes it harder


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hey guys The 8350 even at 4.7 ghz is not very smooth in BF3 48 player maps, what gives?? I do have a ton of chrome tabs open but, I am not even maxing out my ram yet. mobo is sabertooth not updated sig yet
> Can someone look at my post 2536 and advise thanks
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/2530


update your rig builder please..

also why are you trying 4.7ghz if your thermal are beyond safe limit after 15 mins @ 4.6 in prime?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hey guys The 8350 even at 4.7 ghz is not very smooth in BF3 48 player maps, what gives?? I do have a ton of chrome tabs open but, I am not even maxing out my ram yet. mobo is sabertooth not updated sig yet
> Can someone look at my post 2536 and advise thanks
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/2530


I'd say you are throttling due to heat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> update your rig builder please..
> 
> also why are you trying 4.7ghz if your thermal are beyond safe limit after 15 mins @ 4.6 in prime?


Well then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say you are throttling due to heat.


Ah.....yep


----------



## diggiddi

CPU - FX 8350

MOBO - Sabertooth

RAM - 8gb Mushkin 1600
8gb corsasir vengeance LP 2133 @ 1600mhz 9 9 9 24

GPU - HD 7950 1160/1300

PSU - Antec hcg 750

SSD - Samsung 840 pro 128gb
Ocz Vertex 3 64gb

HDD - WD blue 1 tb
wd blue 320
seagate 250gb laptop drive

Cooling - Antec 620 push pull
92 mm fan on back of mobo
120mm intake on top
120mm fan cooling VRM

I'll update as soon as I get everything working satisfactorily, otherwise i'll be returning stuff


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why is it sometimes my FX 6300 gets higher scores than the 8350
> 
> EDIT* I think my 8350 at x900 was at stock gpu clocks but the 6300 wasnt
> 
> x900
> 
> 8350
> 
> 6300


** EDIT 2 **

Yeah was at stock but even overclocked i'm not much better than the FX 6300. Are the 13.xx drivers that much better than 14.xx


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well then
> Ah.....yep


Temps were way cooler during gameplay though, i'll do a run and post it up here.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> ** EDIT 2 **
> 
> Yeah was at stock but even overclocked i'm not much better than the FX 6300. Are the 13.xx drivers that much better than 14.xx


13.12 is a better driver for benches with the 290/x ans Heaven is a GPU heavy bench, cpu oc wont make much of a difference.

Test it out in Firestrike or 3Dmark 11 and then you'll see a difference


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> CPU - FX 8350
> 
> MOBO - Sabertooth
> 
> RAM - 8gb Mushkin 1600
> 8gb corsasir vengeance LP 2133 @ 1600mhz 9 9 9 24
> 
> GPU - HD 7950 1160/1300
> 
> PSU - Antec hcg 750
> 
> SSD - Samsung 840 pro 128gb
> Ocz Vertex 3 64gb
> 
> HDD - WD blue 1 tb
> wd blue 320
> seagate 250gb laptop drive
> 
> Cooling - Antec 620 push pull
> 92 mm fan on back of mobo
> 120mm intake on top
> 120mm fan cooling VRM
> 
> I'll update as soon as I get everything working satisfactorily, otherwise i'll be returning stuff


Issue #1 miss matched ram

question #1 how full are your SSD's

I would lower your overclock to 4.5 until you get better cooling.

things to consider, are you on wifi? where is the lack of smoothness coming from? fps dips? low average? what resolution are you playing at?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Temps were way cooler during gameplay though, i'll do a run and post it up here.


Was that 4.7 oc stable though?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was that 4.7 oc stable though?


not with the same cooling as in the linked post.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> CPU - FX 8350
> 
> MOBO - Sabertooth
> 
> RAM - 8gb Mushkin 1600
> 8gb corsasir vengeance LP 2133 @ 1600mhz 9 9 9 24
> 
> GPU - HD 7950 1160/1300
> 
> PSU - Antec hcg 750
> 
> SSD - Samsung 840 pro 128gb
> Ocz Vertex 3 64gb
> 
> HDD - WD blue 1 tb
> wd blue 320
> seagate 250gb laptop drive
> 
> Cooling - Antec 620 push pull
> 92 mm fan on back of mobo
> 120mm intake on top
> 120mm fan cooling VRM
> 
> I'll update as soon as I get everything working satisfactorily, otherwise i'll be returning stuff


As mentioned before, you could be throttling.

I don't play BF games but I knew from here that it uses as many core as possible with high utilization. So your CPU heats up a lot.

I'd also say your cooling CPU+Case) really need some improvement. That 620 if configured to pull air from the case or in other words, works as an exhaust, could cool down your case temp. However, looking at the number of fans your case has, you might need more if allowed by your case to improve on the efficiency of your 620.

I'd suggest you install that 620 (Exhaust) outside your case to give you ample of space for the VRM Fan, Add a Bottom mounted Fan as Intake to give your GPU some fresh air, Add another fan on the front of the case as intake (for your Memory and Chipset), Top fan as exhaust again.

From the looks of your current set-up, It looks to me that your system is bottlenecking your game. Not because they're not Hi-End but because they are throttling. My guess, GPU heats up a lot, CPU heats up a lot, Case Temp is high.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Issue #1 miss matched ram
> 
> question #1 how full are your SSD's
> 
> I would lower your overclock to 4.5 until you get better cooling.
> 
> things to consider, are you on wifi? where is the lack of smoothness coming from? fps dips? low average? what resolution are you playing at?


The 840 Pro(Games are on this) is 90% full, the OCZ is 60% full
No wifi, 1080 resolution,Previously I was almost 100% utilization of GPU but that dropped
Max cpu and package temps were 50C


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> As mentioned before, you could be throttling.
> 
> I don't play BF games but I knew from here that it uses as many core as possible with high utilization. So your CPU heats up a lot.
> 
> I'd also say your cooling CPU+Case) really need some improvement. That 620 if configured to pull air from the case or in other words, works as an exhaust, could cool down your case temp. However, looking at the number of fans your case has, you might need more if allowed by your case to improve on the efficiency of your 620.
> 
> I'd suggest you install that 620 (Exhaust) outside your case to give you ample of space for the VRM Fan, Add a Bottom mounted Fan as Intake to give your GPU some fresh air, Add another fan on the front of the case as intake (for your Memory and Chipset), Top fan as exhaust again.
> 
> From the looks of your current set-up, It looks to me that your system is bottlenecking your game. Not because they're not Hi-End but because they are throttling. My guess, GPU heats up a lot, CPU heats up a lot, Case Temp is high.


Yes the 620 is outside the case exhausting the air , top rear fan intakes air, also the case is open on both sides and you still say case temp is high ???
GPU max was 72 avg 64C


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 13.12 is a better driver for benches with the 290/x ans Heaven is a GPU heavy bench, cpu oc wont make much of a difference.
> 
> Test it out in Firestrike or 3Dmark 11 and then you'll see a difference


It could be just that this benchmark is not very CPU intensive.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not with the same cooling as in the linked post.


I know it wasn't stable I'm just trying to see if my numbers are normal for my system, I was under the impression that I should be able to hit at least 4.6 ghz


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It could be just that this benchmark is not very CPU intensive.


So why do many, such as mdocod, scream to get a locked i5 4690 instead of a 8320/6300

In my experience the 6300 games great and for $100 less thats a big gpu upgrade for someone on a budget.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It could be just that this benchmark is not very CPU intensive.


Its not. Thats why I said GPU heavy and try firestrike or 3dmark 11 to see the difference more.

Heaven and valley are only good for testing drivers and GPU overclock and stability.

Cpu "can" make a difference but its virtually nonexistent between fx 6/8 cores.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yes the 620 is outside the case exhausting the air , top rear fan intakes air, also the case is open on both sides and you still say case temp is high ???


LOL. Well, you never mentioned a thing about using your computer with the case always OPEN.








But even if it is, and you're in a cold environment of under 25 degrees C, you'll still need circulation for the air to move faster rather than just letting Convection do it's wonders.

And from the looks of the pic you posted, your 620 is not installed outside your case.









And yeah, if your 4.7 is unstable, your game will reflect that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So why do many, such as mdocod, scream to get a locked i5 4690 instead of a 8320/6300
> 
> In my experience the 6300 games great and for $100 less thats a big gpu upgrade for someone on a budget.


Single Threaded Performance. That's where AMD FX lose to an Intel Counterpart.

FX 8350 vs FX 6300 will probably have the same Sigle Threaded Performance so that doesn't matter for Heaven.

Overclock them both to say, 4.8 and you'll pretty much even it up or close the gap with the i5.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I know it wasn't stable I'm just trying to see if my numbers are normal for my system, I was under the impression that I should be able to hit at least 4.6 ghz


Unstable oc = unreliable experience.

Test again at a stable clock speed


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL. Well, you never mentioned a thing about using your computer with the case always OPEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even if it is, and you're in a cold environment of under 25 degrees C, you'll still need circulation for the air to move faster rather than just letting Convection do it's wonders.
> 
> And from the looks of the pic you posted, your 620 is not installed outside your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, if your 4.7 is unstable, your game will reflect that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL. Well, you never mentioned a thing about using your computer with the case always OPEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even if it is, and you're in a cold environment of under 25 degrees C, you'll still need circulation for the air to move faster rather than just letting Convection do it's wonders.
> 
> And from the looks of the pic you posted, your 620 is not installed outside your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, if your 4.7 is unstable, your game will reflect that


Sorry it must've been a low blood sugar moment







u are right only one fan is outside the case, the rest of the 620 is in the case

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Unstable oc = unreliable experience.
> 
> Test again at a stable clock speed


Yeah I'm dropping down to 4.5ghz to test, I tried disabling 2 cores and running at 4.6ghz but the difference in heat is s negligible


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Sorry it must've been a low blood sugar moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u are right only one fan is outside the case, the rest of the 620 is in the case


No worries here mate..
Quote:


> Yeah I'm dropping down to 4.5ghz to test, I tried disabling 2 cores and running at 4.6ghz but the difference in heat is s negligible


I tried the same a few weeks ago. While being on Air, I tried Disabling a core per module but didn,t helped with my core temps..

Never tried it out on water yet..


----------



## diggiddi

When I run the prime custom test using 3/4 of my RAM, it is not stressing the CPU as much as the small FFT test, is that supposed to be happening?


----------



## Mega Man

your imc tend to be the weak spot

in other news i figured with all the 212 emo going on in the last month... you all needed a laugh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLandstander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> evo is junk, and really unless you want to keep it near stock. is useless
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first I've ever heard anyone say that. Most seem to consider it fairly competitive and a good step up from AMD's stock cooler. That's why I bought it.
> Considering anything more powerful for cooling starts to provide diminishing returns.
> 
> Anyone agree with MM?
> 
> Anyone have further answers for earlier post? http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/2530#post_22316491
> 
> My most pressing question is if I should be concerned that I got a bad motherboard. If that temperature is excessively hot for such a low o/c in a cool case I need to deal with it.
> 
> Is it in any way normal or should I be yanking it out and sending it back?
> I'm currently at stock speeds encoding some video. CPU is 44, mobo is 59. That's not a 10 degree difference.
> It sort of makes the HSF of secondary importance because I'll never get high clock speeds.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pipson10*
> 
> by active cooling to do you mean a a fan blowing air to the heatsink close to the IO shield?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pipson10*
> 
> forget my USB full comment - formatted now and it works
> 
> So ive made some changes: 1.45V at 4.8ghz
> auto on cpu VDDA
> 200 bus frequency
> 100 PCIE frequency
> CPU config all disabled
> change CPU POWER PHASE CONTROL to EXTREME
> 
> You asked me to do this: POWER DUTY CONTROL to Current (current was not an option but extreme) so nothing changed there
> cpu/nb llc to high -> done
> NB volts to auto
> cpu/nb 1.25
> 
> screenshots:
> 
> http://s129.photobucket.com/user/PipsonFM/library/newOC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are 2 options. tprobe ( temp ) and current ( the other option )
> nb likes .1v added to it 1.2-1.25ish
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pipson10*
> 
> Since my hope is trying to get to 5ghz stable - i changed Voltage to 1.5 at 4.8ghz and IBTx passed - i went back and uped the multiplier to 4.9ghz and it failed - pc froze, settings are exctly the same as on the screenshot but NB volts to 1.25 - any help guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump the Vcore up..as you raise multi u have 2 raise Vcore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.7+ has huge voltage walls, keep adding vcore
> 
> ill be honest. a h100 does not have a high chance of being 4.9/5.0 stable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing pretty good with my H100i. 5.0 stable. Idles at 40c.
Click to expand...

yea only idles at 40c ........


----------



## mus1mus

I see that on the other thread.. made me really laugh at how he seek other advice to confirm your stand on the EVO. lol

Just a quick one though;

Am I doing something wrong when shooting for 5GHz+ via the multi giving me hotter Mobo Temps on the Kittty?

Nothing Alarming but I noticed about 5 degrees bump on temp when using Multi more than 20 to get to 5GHz compared to combination of FSB and lower Multi. This is keeping everything standard except for FSB and Multi. Including Voltages.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I see that on the other thread.. made me really laugh at how he seek other advice to confirm your stand on the EVO. lol
> 
> Just a quick one though;
> 
> Am I doing something wrong when shooting for 5GHz+ via the multi giving me hotter Mobo Temps on the Kittty?
> 
> Nothing Alarming but I noticed about 5 degrees bump on temp when using Multi more than 20 to get to 5GHz compared to combination of FSB and lower Multi. This is keeping everything standard except for FSB and Multi. Including Voltages.


idk tbh people keep saying fsb gives lower temps, but i have never seen concrete proof showing that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk tbh people keep saying fsb gives lower temps, but i have never seen concrete proof showing that


if anything its the opposite,,,

your raising the bus of just about everything, unless everything else is turned down but really.. a normal multi overclock will out perform this so whats the point?

everyone goes FSB cause they are used to Core2 it seems.

I'm not hating on FSB, one bit BTW, (my fx is running 300 fsb)

its kinda important to get the FSb up to get more north bridge frequency to actually take advantage of ram speeds higher then 2133, otherwise does not give much gains from 2133->2400+ (not talking about gaming really)

but all that requires voltage.. and last time i checked and maybe ya'll can correct me







but volts generally, generate heat


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk tbh people keep saying fsb gives lower temps, but i have never seen concrete proof showing that
> 
> 
> 
> if anything its the opposite,,,
> 
> your raising the bus of just about everything, unless everything else is turned down but really.. a normal multi overclock will out perform this so whats the point?
> 
> everyone goes FSB cause they are used to Core2 it seems.
> 
> I'm not hating on FSB, one bit BTW, (my fx is running 300 fsb)
> 
> its kinda important to get the FSb up to get more north bridge frequency to actually take advantage of ram speeds higher then 2133, otherwise does not give much gains from 2133->2400+ (not talking about gaming really)
> 
> but all that requires voltage.. and last time i checked and maybe ya'll can correct me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but volts generally, generate heat
Click to expand...

I think using low voltage ,low frequency ram might give it a chance to work. I'll give it a whirl when i get some time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk tbh people keep saying fsb gives lower temps, but i have never seen concrete proof showing that


It's not related to the CPU really.. my ambient alone can vary my CPU temp as much as 15 degrees depending on time..

I just noticed for Example: I'm using 250 FSB, 1.60 Volts Vcore, 20 Multi, and my MOBO Temp will ramp up to 35 up up to 40s.

Turning the Multi down to 19.5, up FSB to 256, same Vcore and CPU clock as above, same other settings (though RAM Frequency will be higher), and my MOBO Temp will go down to 32 and stay there.

I'll try to observe this later. As I said it could just be my Ambient Temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if anything its the opposite,,,
> 
> your raising the bus of just about everything, unless everything else is turned down but really.. a normal multi overclock will out perform this so whats the point?
> 
> everyone goes FSB cause they are used to Core2 it seems.
> 
> I'm not hating on FSB, one bit BTW, (my fx is running 300 fsb)
> 
> its kinda important to get the FSb up to get more north bridge frequency to actually take advantage of ram speeds higher then 2133, otherwise does not give much gains from 2133->2400+ (not talking about gaming really)
> 
> but all that requires voltage.. and last time i checked and maybe ya'll can correct me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but volts generally, generate heat


I can't really comment on Multi vs FSB OC and which produce less heat. All I know is that I can't get to 5GHz using Multi even when keeping everything at (close to) stock. The thing requires too much Voltage and probably some other stuff tweaked that I haven't tried.

I'm using 250+ FSB with up to 20 Multi as I'm too lazy to start messing with different approach on my OC.







and I could dial in higher frequencies not acheivable by using pure Multi and with a tad lower Voltage.

Regarding RAM, I find my setting of 2000MHz 9-11-9-27-42 CR1 to produce better (snappier 2D Graphics) than 2400 CL11.. (blame my sticks for the very loose timings)
















My limit for CPU-NB so far is 2700 so, yeah 2400 might need more than that to become more apparent.

And by the way, I can see about 2-4 Degrees difference in temps with every .012 Volts variations.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Test it out in Firestrike or 3Dmark 11 and then you'll see a difference


Meh not really


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Meh not really


I'd call that a good jump in points just for having an extra 2 cores


----------



## CravinR1

So *ON A BUDGET* who would get a locked i5 + lower gpu over a fx 6300 + $100+ better gpu


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So *ON A BUDGET* who would get a locked i5 + lower gpu over a fx 6300 + $100+ better gpu


No-one that i know, the 6300 is a good chip for gaming.

Better GPU is always a more important choice in deciding on a gaming PC imo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So *ON A BUDGET* who would get a locked i5 + lower gpu over a fx 6300 + $100+ better gpu


Better GPU = Better in all cases unless you are running a Pentium D then you should just give up hope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No-one that i know, the 6300 is a good chip for gaming.
> 
> Better GPU is always a more important choice in deciding on a gaming PC imo


^this


----------



## CravinR1

I agree, but here they are bashing amd bad:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1483217/questions-about-the-fx-8350/0_100


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I agree, but here they are bashing amd bad:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1483217/questions-about-the-fx-8350/0_100


Bashing AMD?

Never


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's not related to the CPU really.. my ambient alone can vary my CPU temp as much as 15 degrees depending on time..
> 
> I just noticed for Example: I'm using 250 FSB, 1.60 Volts Vcore, 20 Multi, and my MOBO Temp will ramp up to 35 up up to 40s.
> 
> Turning the Multi down to 19.5, up FSB to 256, same Vcore and CPU clock as above, same other settings (though RAM Frequency will be higher), and my MOBO Temp will go down to 32 and stay there.
> 
> I'll try to observe this later. As I said it could just be my Ambient Temp.
> I can't really comment on Multi vs FSB OC and which produce less heat. All I know is that I can't get to 5GHz using Multi even when keeping everything at (close to) stock. The thing requires too much Voltage and probably some other stuff tweaked that I haven't tried.
> 
> I'm using 250+ FSB with up to 20 Multi as I'm too lazy to start messing with different approach on my OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I could dial in higher frequencies not acheivable by using pure Multi and with a tad lower Voltage.
> 
> Regarding RAM, I find my setting of 2000MHz 9-11-9-27-42 CR1 to produce better (snappier 2D Graphics) than 2400 CL11.. (blame my sticks for the very loose timings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My limit for CPU-NB so far is 2700 so, yeah 2400 might need more than that to become more apparent.
> 
> And by the way, I can see about 2-4 Degrees difference in temps with every .012 Volts variations.


I did some stress testing at the same voltage switching between about 250 FSB vs 23.5 Multi and found that they generate virtually the same heat on the CPU. A lot of people in here have been saying that they see lower temps with a combination but it wasn't evidently apparent to me in any way shape or form when I did the stress testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No worries here mate..
> I tried the same a few weeks ago. While being on Air, I tried Disabling a core per module but didn,t helped with my core temps..
> 
> Never tried it out on water yet..


I gave this a shot as well at one point the only difference it made was in peak temperature still idle'd and had similar temps under load.


----------



## TLSheff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bashing AMD?
> 
> Never


Intel Fanboys. They will never understand the enthusiast mindset.

Battle over the 2 has been waging for the past 23 Years since AMD cloned an Intel Processor and started selling it as its own in 1991. It will never end and there is always Pros/Cons to each.

My best friend did a custom Intel build and for basically similar specs between the two he spent about $600 more than me and only gets 5 fps more in game. He gets about 3000 more points on benchmark but realistically what is seen game for game there is only about a 5 fps difference so... my argument is I saved $600 and you can't tell any difference. We go back and forth tho, it will never end either.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So *ON A BUDGET* who would get a locked i5 + lower gpu over a fx 6300 + $100+ better gpu


depends on the game. that being said i'm contemplating resurrecting a q6600 to play D3... that game doesn't seem to want to take advantage of anything newer.

don't get me wrong i've turned off two cores on my FX and pushed to 4.9ghz just to test. its nice and smooth unless your playing a heavy single threaded game. still a little better then a lower clock FX8 but thats (8cores @ 4.6 vs 6 cores @ 4.9 )

synthetics suffered on 6 cores, but real world wasn't a hugh difference


----------



## diggiddi

Ok was able to run Prime at 4.5ghz successfully for Over 12hrs @ 1.35v how is that ? http://valid.x86.fr/3q4q67







I forgot to take screenie


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Ok was able to run Prime at 4.5ghz successfully for Over 12hrs @ 1.35v how is that ? http://valid.x86.fr/3q4q67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take screenie


what were you temps like?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what were you temps like?


In the 30's, peak was 67.9


----------



## X-Alt

I am finally gonna go for 4.8, ambients are 25C with H220 as cooler. Tired of 4.6 and hope the magical 200Mhz increase will boost my perf a bit. Currently, I am running 4.6 with 1.45V (LLC Ultra, multi only, APM CnQ, C1E, C6, etc are all disabled) so should I go 1.48 or 1.5 as a start for 4.8GHz.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I am finally gonna go for 4.8, ambients are 25C with H220 as cooler. Tired of 4.6 and hope the magical 200Mhz increase will boost my perf a bit. Currently, I am running 4.6 with 1.45V (LLC Ultra, multi only, APM CnQ, C1E, C6, etc are all disabled) so should I go 1.48 or 1.5 as a start for 4.8GHz.


Maybe start with 4.7 then go to 4.8, these CPUs scale pretty quickly with voltage past the 4.5 ish mark and just taking a stab at 4.8 might be harder than working up to it slowly. My 8350 hit nearly 1.6v for 4.9 just an FYI


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I am finally gonna go for 4.8, ambients are 25C with H220 as cooler. Tired of 4.6 and hope the magical 200Mhz increase will boost my perf a bit. Currently, I am running 4.6 with 1.45V (LLC Ultra, multi only, APM CnQ, C1E, C6, etc are all disabled) so should I go 1.48 or 1.5 as a start for 4.8GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe start with 4.7 then go to 4.8, these CPUs scale pretty quickly with voltage past the 4.5 ish mark and just taking a stab at 4.8 might be harder than working up to it slowly. My 8350 hit nearly 1.6v for 4.9 just an FYI
Click to expand...

I am using 1.5V for n4.8GHz.


----------



## mus1mus

Mine took 1.65 at 5GHz to pass 10 runs of IBT max and still cannot make it to produce +3!! still, I've got to worry why my rads are not even warming up at 60+ degrees core!!!

Starting to over think!!!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine took 1.65 at 5GHz to pass 10 runs of IBT max and still cannot make it to produce +3!! still, I've got to worry why my rads are not even warming up at 60+ degrees core!!!
> 
> Starting to over think!!!


So is 4.5 @ 1.35v good? temps in 30's according to HWInfo64


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So is 4.5 @ 1.35v good? temps in 30's according to HWInfo64


Tbh , 4.5 would give you less pain as I have it on mine before I got water. Doesn't require too much voltage. Doesn't heat up a lot. Mine just need a bit more from stock for 4.5.. Was my fail safe setting on air..

Performance wise, its still good. But noticed mine produce a big jump per 100MHz past 4.8 so I took my chip there..cooling is a struggle though..

So yeah, 4.5 to 4.7 ain't that bad. Specially if you're not, really too happy spending a lot for a decent cooling..


----------



## diggiddi

It looks like I need an H100i but it won't fit in my case


----------



## hurricane28

Did anyone noticed these fans? http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=80&lng=en&set=1

As soon they are available i consider of buying 2 of these and mount them on my rad







they are not that expensive as well, they only cost 2 euro's more than the Corsair SP120's from where i am at.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It looks like I need an H100i but it won't fit in my case


And the computer gods start calling to you... "Custom wateeeerrrrrrr Custooooommmmmm Wateeeerrrrrrr!"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did anyone noticed these fans? http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=80&lng=en&set=1
> 
> As soon they are available i consider of buying 2 of these and mount them on my rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not that expensive as well, they only cost 2 euro's more than the Corsair SP120's from where i am at.


I'm going to be all over these like a fat kid on a smartie... or a miner on an amd card..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did anyone noticed these fans? http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=80&lng=en&set=1
> 
> As soon they are available i consider of buying 2 of these and mount them on my rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not that expensive as well, they only cost 2 euro's more than the Corsair SP120's from where i am at.


Wow... Look at that. I wonder how noisy?


----------



## hurricane28

Yea me too, they are not that expensive as well and they finally finally make some good looking high quality fans, so big thumbs up for Noctua









Well, they are rated for 43,5 DB at its max and they deliver a massive 7,63 mm H2O at 3000 RPM while my stock Corsair H100i fans have 4mm H20 at 2700 RPM and are rated for 37.68 DB

So if i come correct, i can set 2 of these fans in silent mode and still have more performance than when i set the stock fans at its highest speed and when i want uber cooling i set them to tornado mode and they are not that much louder than the stock fans and deliver almost twice the performance.

Seems to be a good deal if you ask me.


----------



## zila

Finally, a decent looking fan from Noctua. They look like they really crank too. Might have to give these a try.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine took 1.65 at 5GHz to pass 10 runs of IBT max and still cannot make it to produce +3!! still, I've got to worry why my rads are not even warming up at 60+ degrees core!!!
> 
> Starting to over think!!!


Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.


I am looking in to the ram as well.. Tried loosening it to no avail.

My focus right now is getting the loop properly configured. Still not sure why my rads were not heating up.

On that note, I have overvolted my pump to 19 volts and see a great improvement on the flow. But my temps were not affected. I'm thinking I might just have hit the point where my cooling is just not enough to tame the chip. But then, if my water temps were low, I should be getting low temps. Arrgh! So noob of me!!!

A 240mm rad able to keep this chip within 65 at 5GHz even with a hot rad and water so something is wrong with my setup at the moment.

I will lap my chip and the block later. As well as look into the pressure on the mounting.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine took 1.65 at 5GHz to pass 10 runs of IBT max and still cannot make it to produce +3!! still, I've got to worry why my rads are not even warming up at 60+ degrees core!!!
> 
> Starting to over think!!!


rig builder,







do er up..

also bios screen shots might be needed also.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And the computer gods start calling to you... "Custom wateeeerrrrrrr Custooooommmmmm Wateeeerrrrrrr!"


LOL Nooo, not yet. Its either that or the Silverstone Tundra 02, but the Tundra is 45mm thick so I need to find a case that can fit it I'm really liking the Nzxt Source 530 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146114
but I have to figure out how to fit it in there


----------



## X-Alt

82F ambients feels a pushing the envelope, once I get AC I might go in for 4.8. 50C max under load in BF4 (SP lol). My 7970 is hitting the 70s under these conditions compared to barely hitting the 60s before in the cold winter.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Test it out in Firestrike or 3Dmark 11 and then you'll see a difference
> 
> 
> 
> Meh not really
Click to expand...

look at the physics. not overall score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I agree, but here they are bashing amd bad:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1483217/questions-about-the-fx-8350/0_100


and you expected any different ???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yea me too, they are not that expensive as well and they finally finally make some good looking high quality fans, so big thumbs up for Noctua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they are rated for 43,5 DB at its max and they deliver a massive 7,63 mm H2O at 3000 RPM while my stock Corsair H100i fans have 4mm H20 at 2700 RPM and are rated for 37.68 DB
> 
> So if i come correct, i can set 2 of these fans in silent mode and still have more performance than when i set the stock fans at its highest speed and when i want uber cooling i set them to tornado mode and they are not that much louder than the stock fans and deliver almost twice the performance.
> 
> Seems to be a good deal if you ask me.


you can keep them. ill keep my 5400rpm GTs

15.2mmh20.... for those not wanting to do the math... yes... 15.2 and that is at 50.5 db, full speed..... also to note you can make them ( or order them ) with pwm so .,.. yea you can get quiet ( to 1krpm )

http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C_hi.pdf
i love gentle typhoons
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking in to the ram as well.. Tried loosening it to no avail.
> 
> My focus right now is getting the loop properly configured. Still not sure why my rads were not heating up.
> 
> On that note, I have overvolted my pump to 19 volts and see a great improvement on the flow. But my temps were not affected. I'm thinking I might just have hit the point where my cooling is just not enough to tame the chip. But then, if my water temps were low, I should be getting low temps. Arrgh! So noob of me!!!
> 
> A 240mm rad able to keep this chip within 65 at 5GHz even with a hot rad and water so something is wrong with my setup at the moment.
> 
> I will lap my chip and the block later. As well as look into the pressure on the mounting.
Click to expand...

hate to have to ask. but how did you apply the tim, how long are you letting stuff run before saying this.

your water temp wont just sky rocket, your delta actually will stay really really low. but over time it does heat up


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Meh not really


And a 6300 can't do this - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8370300


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by mus1mus View Post
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Devildog83 View Post
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking in to the ram as well.. Tried loosening it to no avail.
> 
> My focus right now is getting the loop properly configured. Still not sure why my rads were not heating up.
> 
> On that note, I have overvolted my pump to 19 volts and see a great improvement on the flow. But my temps were not affected. I'm thinking I might just have hit the point where my cooling is just not enough to tame the chip. But then, if my water temps were low, I should be getting low temps. Arrgh! So noob of me!!!
> 
> A 240mm rad was able to keep this chip within 65 at 5GHz even with a hot rad and water so something is wrong with my setup at the moment.
> 
> I will lap my chip and the block later. As well as look into the pressure on the mounting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hate to have to ask. but how did you apply the tim?
Click to expand...

Small Pea in the center. TIM Spreading is quite OK if I pull the block off the CPU. With almost 2cm diameter of pressure trace on the center.
Quote:


> how long are you letting stuff run before saying this.


I tested a thin 240mm rad push/pull overnight with it heating up my room considerably but core temps stays within control. Stabilized at 65. Water is obviously warm with condensation on the res.

with my current loop that involves a couple of thin 360 in push pull, water temp is lower obviously without any condensation on the res, air blown out from the rad were close to ambient.
Quote:


> your water temp wont just sky rocket, your delta actually will stay really really low. but over time it does heat up


I can't really measure my water temps right now. But it definitely is not warm to the point of evaporation. And my temps were still within limits actually. Overnight, my temps (Load) stays within 5 degrees of variance as this is not really a controlled ambient environment. Could go down with a breeze of air. But it does get warmer as time goes. (reason being by the time it reaches 5AM here, ambient temps gradually rise up with the sun in the Horizon) lol..

But all in all, I could see a variance of up to 10 degrees I have to run it from 7PM to 7AM. If I stress during the day, I still have temps controlled for the CPU but other things heat up a lot. Mobo gets past 45s, RAM too. And worst, PSU and GPU can no longer keep themselves cool. You really cant help it when summer heat reaches 40s.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> And a 6300 can't do this - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8370300


Curious to see if I can match that with a single 290 now









3dm11 is a bit funny on my rig though, goes weird during the combined test.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Curious to see if I can match that with a single 290 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dm11 is a bit funny on my rig though, goes weird during the combined test.


tempted to throw the lightning on my FX and open her up to some juice..

still have yet to do that...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> tempted to throw the lightning on my FX and open her up to some juice..
> 
> still have yet to do that...


You should, Would be nice to have something to compare it to seeing as there are only a few FX & 290/x owners out there


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look at the physics. not overall score
> and you expected any different ???
> you can keep them. ill keep my 5400rpm GTs
> 
> 15.2mmh20.... for those not wanting to do the math... yes... 15.2 and that is at 50.5 db, full speed..... also to note you can make them ( or order them ) with pwm so .,.. yea you can get quiet ( to 1krpm )
> 
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/pdf/D1225C_hi.pdf
> i love gentle typhoons


Great fans indeed, but i never thought i would say this but i prefer and like the Noctua fans.
I was looking in to the Noctua fans and their quality is unmatched, also the price is not that bad consider the price of Corsair 120SP fans are 2 euro's less and are no match for the Noctua fans.

BTW, if you already have 50DB fans, why not ho all the way and get some of these: http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/PFB/PFB120x120x38mm.pdf









35mm-H20


----------



## Mega Man

I can actually run the gts from a normal fan controller. Besides. These really are the best fans


----------



## mus1mus

I'd have to agree. But they're also not cheap..

I can get a couple of Cougar Vortexes for one GT High RPM. Actually, 5 Vortexes against 2 GTs

Yeah, I know, I have bashed Cougars before when I am on AIR..


----------



## Mega Man

I can totally agree. But then. You get what you pay for


----------



## Kalistoval

New to firestrike is this any good? metro LL runs real good just seeing what i can do with this board before i upgrade the mosfet heatsink and north bridge heat sink and possibly buy a CHVZ just wanted to note cpuz reports 1.5 on idle at full load ive boosted it to 1.47v but i can do 1.40v - 1.42v 4.5 to 4.6 ghz 150mv offset helps out alot


----------



## mus1mus

Great as they are, I'm still thinking when all that could be tweaked and squeezed from a system has been achieved, (OC Performance,) there'll be more time to just sit back and enjoy it without sacrificing your hearing. (I know your GTs can be Undervolted smoothly thus silent so still good choice)









I personally stopped searching for the Best Highest CFM (Before) and Static Prssure (Now) Fans available. And focused on what could be the best for the buck fan available.

I'm sold for Cougars' Vortex (too bad no other color options from







ORANGE)

They're cheap locally, Moves a lot of Air, With Good Static Pressure. Dead Silent for me. (just one Silverstone FM121 could easily erase all the sound of 12 Cougars I have on rads ).. LOL


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Great as they are, I'm still thinking when all that could be tweaked and squeezed from a system has been achieved, (OC Performance,) there'll be more time to just sit back and enjoy it without sacrificing your hearing. (I know your GTs can be Undervolted smoothly thus silent so still good choice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally stopped searching for the Best Highest CFM (Before) and Static Prssure (Now) Fans available. And focused on what could be the best for the buck fan available.
> 
> I'm sold for Cougars' Vortex (too bad no other color options from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORANGE)
> 
> They're cheap locally, Moves a lot of Air, With Good Static Pressure. Dead Silent for me. (just one Silverstone FM121 could easily erase all the sound of 12 Cougars I have on rads ).. LOL


That's what I use... cougars are great fans for the $ and performance...not to mention the silence...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> That's what I use... cougars are great fans for the $ and performance...not to mention the silence...


They are They really are silent and cheap!!.. funny thing is, I have been using 7 Cougar Dual-Xs for about a year now and I didn't really like them. That was when I am still on a Silver Arrow..

Now that I have on my Rads, I loved them. Air flow wise, they compete with 2000 RPM yate loons at just 1300 RPM. And half as loud.

Mixing Dual-Xs with the Vortexes in Push-Pull improves Airflow by almost twice compared to Vortex in Push only.. That's a lot of savings.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking in to the ram as well.. Tried loosening it to no avail.
> 
> My focus right now is getting the loop properly configured. Still not sure why my rads were not heating up.
> 
> On that note, I have overvolted my pump to 19 volts and see a great improvement on the flow. But my temps were not affected. I'm thinking I might just have hit the point where my cooling is just not enough to tame the chip. But then, if my water temps were low, I should be getting low temps. Arrgh! So noob of me!!!
> 
> A 240mm rad able to keep this chip within 65 at 5GHz even with a hot rad and water so something is wrong with my setup at the moment.
> 
> I will lap my chip and the block later. As well as look into the pressure on the mounting.
Click to expand...

How do you overvolt a pump?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Great as they are, I'm still thinking when all that could be tweaked and squeezed from a system has been achieved, (OC Performance,) there'll be more time to just sit back and enjoy it without sacrificing your hearing. (I know your GTs can be Undervolted smoothly thus silent so still good choice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally stopped searching for the Best Highest CFM (Before) and Static Prssure (Now) Fans available. And focused on what could be the best for the buck fan available.
> 
> I'm sold for Cougars' Vortex (too bad no other color options from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORANGE)
> 
> They're cheap locally, Moves a lot of Air, With Good Static Pressure. Dead Silent for me. (just one Silverstone FM121 could easily erase all the sound of 12 Cougars I have on rads ).. LOL


meh, as i said the high speed ones come with pwm you just need to add a wire.

the cougars do come in black btw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking in to the ram as well.. Tried loosening it to no avail.
> 
> My focus right now is getting the loop properly configured. Still not sure why my rads were not heating up.
> 
> On that note, I have overvolted my pump to 19 volts and see a great improvement on the flow. But my temps were not affected. I'm thinking I might just have hit the point where my cooling is just not enough to tame the chip. But then, if my water temps were low, I should be getting low temps. Arrgh! So noob of me!!!
> 
> A 240mm rad able to keep this chip within 65 at 5GHz even with a hot rad and water so something is wrong with my setup at the moment.
> 
> I will lap my chip and the block later. As well as look into the pressure on the mounting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you overvolt a pump?
Click to expand...

considering most pumps are designed to work 12-24v it isnt ....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Curious to see if I can match that with a single 290 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dm11 is a bit funny on my rig though, goes weird during the combined test.


Mine does too, I used to score higher but at some point, even on Firestrike I lost something there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Mine does too, I used to score higher but at some point, even on Firestrike I lost something there.


I'm a bit peeved with Firestrike combined atm.......no real reason why AMD chips should score that low in it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm a bit peeved with Firestrike combined atm.......no real reason why AMD chips should score that low in it


I noticed that it doesn't use all of the cores very much, usually 1 or 2 cores are loaded and the others are only used 30 or 40 percent.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I noticed that it doesn't use all of the cores very much, usually 1 or 2 cores are loaded and the others are only used 30 or 40 percent.


Yep.....This is the best i can manage with Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## papope

is this normal ? im very confused with my temps, guys take a look on this...should i try to reseat my cooler ? or try to use other thermal paste? i have fx 8350+sabertooth+noctua c12p se14
52.4ºC 1.260v :S


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep.....This is the best i can manage with Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


I couldn't even get 3,000 combined at 4.8Ghz, I don't run it anymore because it forces you to run all 3 tests unless I spend money and I am not willing to do that for a test that's built for Intel.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I couldn't even get 3,000 combined at 4.8Ghz, I don't run it anymore because it forces you to run all 3 tests unless I spend money and I am not willing to do that for a test that's built for Intel.


I picked it up for $2.50 from Steam like most of my bench programs, you can just register the steam key with Futuremark for the stand-alone if you wish.

The combined test doesn't load up all the cores which i find strange.......doesn't even load up 6 cores properly ( about 60-70% usage across 6 cores)

It does annoy me that even when i push my rig to the ragged edge (for my cooling) and i manage to get some decent graphics and physics scores that the combined just falls through the floor


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I picked it up for $2.50 from Steam like most of my bench programs, you can just register the steam key with Futuremark for the stand-alone if you wish.
> 
> The combined test doesn't load up all the cores which i find strange.......doesn't even load up 6 cores properly ( about 60-70% usage across 6 cores)
> 
> It does annoy me that even when i push my rig to the ragged edge (for my cooling) and i manage to get some decent graphics and physics scores that the combined just falls through the floor


That's why for the most part I just pay attention to the graphics score for Futuremark benchmarks. There are others that will tax the CPU more and give you a better overall idea of your systems capabilities.

Edit: Even the Physics score is not a true test of the max an AMD chip can do because is doesn't tax them like it does Intel. I don't understand why Futuremark would do this but it's a reality.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's why for the most part I just pay attention to the graphics score for Futuremark benchmarks. There are others that will tax the CPU more and give you a better overall idea of your systems capabilities.
> 
> Edit: Even the Physics score is not a true test of the max an AMD chip can do because is doesn't tax them like it does Intel. I don't understand why Futuremark would do this but it's a reality.


Even graphics scores on Intel rigs is higher at lower clocks sometimes









I set myself some goals on Firestrike and i met them, happy with that and just waiting (somewhat) patiently for 2016 and the new CPU arch to come out


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Even graphics scores on Intel rigs is higher at lower clocks sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set myself some goals on Firestrike and i met them, happy with that and just waiting (somewhat) patiently for 2016 and the new CPU arch to come out


Do you think AMD will actually have a new hypo CPU or are they just going to focus on the APU side of things?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Do you think AMD will actually have a new hypo CPU or are they just going to focus on the APU side of things?


Both actually, AMD is very focused on HSA and when you think about it it makes sense.

Cram a 7870 in the die along with 6-8 strong cores and AMD has a solid chip on their hands.

All just speculation though but that's the way i think they are going.


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Great as they are, I'm still thinking when all that could be tweaked and squeezed from a system has been achieved, (OC Performance,) there'll be more time to just sit back and enjoy it without sacrificing your hearing. (I know your GTs can be Undervolted smoothly thus silent so still good choice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally stopped searching for the Best Highest CFM (Before) and Static Prssure (Now) Fans available. And focused on what could be the best for the buck fan available.
> 
> I'm sold for Cougars' Vortex (too bad no other color options from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORANGE)
> 
> They're cheap locally, Moves a lot of Air, With Good Static Pressure. Dead Silent for me. (just one Silverstone FM121 could easily erase all the sound of 12 Cougars I have on rads ).. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> meh, as i said the high speed ones come with pwm you just need to add a wire.
> 
> the cougars do come in black btw
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking in to the ram as well.. Tried loosening it to no avail.
> 
> My focus right now is getting the loop properly configured. Still not sure why my rads were not heating up.
> 
> On that note, I have overvolted my pump to 19 volts and see a great improvement on the flow. But my temps were not affected. I'm thinking I might just have hit the point where my cooling is just not enough to tame the chip. But then, if my water temps were low, I should be getting low temps. Arrgh! So noob of me!!!
> 
> A 240mm rad able to keep this chip within 65 at 5GHz even with a hot rad and water so something is wrong with my setup at the moment.
> 
> I will lap my chip and the block later. As well as look into the pressure on the mounting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you overvolt a pump?
Click to expand...

considering most pumps are designed to work 12-24v it isnt .... Still how do you do it. I dunno about what my 750 is designed to do. But I do remember Martin overvolting it in his review.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Both actually, AMD is very focused on HSA and when you think about it it makes sense.
> 
> Cram a 7870 in the die along with 6-8 strong cores and AMD has a solid chip on their hands.
> 
> All just speculation though but that's the way i think they are going.


The future is so bright, I gotta' wear shades.









Wait, I have 2 x 7870's and an 8 core in my rig already.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The future is so bright, I gotta' wear shades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I have 2 x 7870's and an 8 core in my rig already.


now think of that in 1 chip.. LOL I got board so started trying to get 5.1 AVX stable.. soo close lol.. might be able to do it if I put the fan back on the backside of the case socket reached 90c >< ouch


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> now think of that in 1 chip.. LOL


exactly that ^

I'm really looking forward to the next 12 months or so......going to get very interesting


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> now think of that in 1 chip.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> exactly that ^
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the next 12 months or so......going to get very interesting
Click to expand...

But by the time that happens the 370x or whatever name they choose to slap on a mid range card, will be out and it will be pushing out the same numbers as the 290's are right now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do you overvolt a pump?


External psu for a laptop..19 Volts.. If this 750 pump will die, I'm picking a d5..

Boy!!! Flow rate is a about 3 or more gallons a minute..

I know they're rated for more but they rate it out of the pumps outlet.. Not via a tubing and definitely not sucking in from a tubing..

Just did a test on how fast can it dry out a 30 liter tub.. Took it 1:15 second.. I don't wanna test it with 12 volts just to confirm..


----------



## X-Alt

Went for a 4.8Ghz run yesterday, hit 70C and failed IBT 3 runs in, ambients were at least 32C in the room and I vdrooped from 1.495 to 1.488. When I get AC running, I will go 1.488(droop from 1.495)@4.7Ghz and eventually get to 4.8.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> That's what I use... cougars are great fans for the $ and performance...not to mention the silence...
> 
> 
> 
> They are They really are silent and cheap!!.. funny thing is, I have been using 7 Cougar Dual-Xs for about a year now and I didn't really like them. That was when I am still on a Silver Arrow..
> 
> Now that I have on my Rads, I loved them. Air flow wise, they compete with 2000 RPM yate loons at just 1300 RPM. And half as loud.
> 
> Mixing Dual-Xs with the Vortexes in Push-Pull improves Airflow by almost twice compared to Vortex in Push only.. That's a lot of savings.
Click to expand...

Well yes, COUGAR fans are rad fans through and through.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> now think of that in 1 chip.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> exactly that ^
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the next 12 months or so......going to get very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But by the time that happens the 370x or whatever name they choose to slap on a mid range card, will be out and it will be pushing out the same numbers as the 290's are right now.
Click to expand...

The 290 (non-x) is _double_ what a 270x is.

You honestly think their entire product line up is going to double? Think again, that isn't happening in one gen. You'll probably get a GCN 1.1 version of a 7970 using dual 6-pin as your mid-range replacement.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do you overvolt a pump?
> 
> 
> 
> External psu for a laptop..19 Volts.. If this 750 pump will die, I'm picking a d5..
> 
> Boy!!! Flow rate is a about 3 or more gallons a minute..
> 
> I know they're rated for more but they rate it out of the pumps outlet.. Not via a tubing and definitely not sucking in from a tubing..
> 
> Just did a test on how fast can it dry out a 30 liter tub.. Took it 1:15 second.. I don't wanna test it with 12 volts just to confirm..
Click to expand...

Please do some tests for me to compare 12v 750 vs 19v 750. Is there no way to choose a less extreme voltage? LIke 13v or 14v. I don't want to push a 12v unit at 19v. I think that is just a recipe for disaster. (I cant exactly afford a new pump ATM)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Please do some tests for me to compare 12v 750 vs 19v 750. Is there no way to choose a less extreme voltage? LIke 13v or 14v. I don't want to push a 12v unit at 19v. I think that is just a recipe for disaster. (I cant exactly afford a new pump ATM)


As requested I did a test to compare how fast and what's the difference between running the pump at 12V and 19V..

Testing involves just the time to empty a tub full of water from turning on the pump. The inlet uses a tubing the same as the outlet. Positioning of the inlet and outlet tubing were kept standard. Inlet at the deepest part of the tub(of course) outlet is a couple of inches above the highest part of the tub.

The results,

1st try,
12V - 2 minutes 30 seconds
19V - 1 minute 50 seconds

2nd try,
12V - 2 minutes 30 seconds
19V - 1 minute 53 seconds

So an average of 40 seconds faster for 19V or about 30 percent faster. My math could be wrong.

As for the Voltages, I only have this to test. And yes, running the pump at 19V increased the water temp after about an hour of run from res to tubing to res loop.. Maybe 15V would give enough advantage over 12V. And less heat dump..

Personally not worrying since most pumps dump heat to the water anyway. If you can keep the water temps below 60 as the !ax water temp allowed for the 750, I don't think you'll end up killing the pump in no time.

Can't do head pressure so that's all I can give.


----------



## Krusher33

My replacement is out for delivery today.









Going to play Watch Dogs for an hour on the 7850k and then swap board and chip and play on the 8350 if I got time.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Please do some tests for me to compare 12v 750 vs 19v 750. Is there no way to choose a less extreme voltage? LIke 13v or 14v. I don't want to push a 12v unit at 19v. I think that is just a recipe for disaster. (I cant exactly afford a new pump ATM)
> 
> 
> 
> As requested I did a test to compare how fast and what's the difference between running the pump at 12V and 19V..
> 
> Testing involves just the time to empty a tub full of water from turning on the pump. The inlet uses a tubing the same as the outlet. Positioning of the inlet and outlet tubing were kept standard. Inlet at the deepest part of the tub(of course) outlet is a couple of inches above the highest part of the tub.
> 
> The results,
> 
> 1st try,
> 12V - 2 minutes 30 seconds
> 19V - 1 minute 50 seconds
> 
> 2nd try,
> 12V - 2 minutes 30 seconds
> 19V - 1 minute 53 seconds
> 
> So an average of 40 seconds faster for 19V or about 30 percent faster. My math could be wrong.
> 
> As for the Voltages, I only have this to test. And yes, running the pump at 19V increased the water temp after about an hour of run from res to tubing to res loop.. Maybe 15V would give enough advantage over 12V. And less heat dump..
> 
> Personally not worrying since most pumps dump heat to the water anyway. If you can keep the water temps below 60 as the !ax water temp allowed for the 750, I don't think you'll end up killing the pump in no time.
> 
> Can't do head pressure so that's all I can give.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much bro. +1 coming your way. Any idea how this might affect the longtivity of the pump? Is it noisier? Maybe I can try find one of those universal laptop chargers where you can adjust your voltage range? It will be interesting to see. Maybe 15v will be good?


----------



## PcGamer1977

Can I join this cool club too>? Fx 9370/ Crosshair Formula -Z.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> 
> Can I join this cool club too>? Fx 9370/ Crosshair Formula -Z.


Hey youre here man. Welcome!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thank you so much bro. +1 coming your way. Any idea how this might affect the longtivity of the pump? Is it noisier? Maybe I can try find one of those universal laptop chargers where you can adjust your voltage range? It will be interesting to see. Maybe 15v will be good?


I think 15 will give a nice boost. Noise wise, a little dB might have been added. Still, from a very silent pump, still quiet as a 1300 rpm fan.. Vibrations are some more pronounced but still not as apparent as EK dcps on YouTube..


----------



## PcGamer1977

Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey youre here man. Welcome!


wait I dont think I qualify for this club it says 83-- series, even tough its the same cpu.Regardless if you guys want to add me id like to join if not no biggie. Thanks Alastir.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Lol
> wait I dont think I qualify for this club it says 83-- series, even tough its the same cpu.Regardless if you guys want to add me id like to join if not no biggie. Thanks Alastir.


its still a vishera thread and it doesnt matter which u got

welcome


----------



## mikemykeMB

Maybe could change up the thread name to also reflect the newer chips?


----------



## galingong

Hey guys,

I'm fairly new here, so please bear with me if I ask something obvious








So I've recently upgraded to a Corsair H80i from air, and started overclocking my 8350. I have an Asus M5A99 FX PRO 2 with a LOT of BIOS settings - half of which I don't even know what it does. I've been reading some guides and tweaked stuff, in the end the best I could get is 233 MHz x 20 - a bit more than 4,65 GHz. Stressing it with Prime at full load my max temp is 58 °C (according to Core Temp). Core voltage is around 1,435.

My question is mainly about bringing temps down, because obviously the chip could do more, I can boot into Windows @ 5 GHz easily, but load temps would far exceed safe core temperatures (61 °C ?). Is my OC something I should be OK with? Does this performance count as normal with a H80i? I thought with water I'd be able to hit 4,8-5GHz. Do I have a chance to play around in BIOS at LLC settings (or other settings) to bring temps down while keeping things stable?

My fans are set up as push-pull, and set as intake. The radiator is ice-cool. Thermal paste was pre-applied on the pump so I couldn't have messed up with that









Any help or tips appriciated, thanks in advance!
Cheers!


----------



## Kalistoval

So is my post on thread 3561 on avarage with fx 8320 and r9 290x?


----------



## LinusBE

I recently upgraded to a new motherboard (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5) and I was trying to get 4.0 Ghz stable to try it out. I think I disabled every power saving feature, but when I start prime95 my clock speed switches between 2.9 Ghz and 4.0 Ghz. The voltage also drops. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## PcGamer1977

Sounds like you have Turbo enabled so the Cpu is going up and down. Disable turbo core from the bios and it schould stay at one speed.


----------



## LinusBE

Turbo = Core Performance Boost and I disabled that.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Turbo = Core Performance Boost and I disabled that.


when you highlight the cpu core control what does it say? and what are the options


----------



## PcGamer1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Turbo = Core Performance Boost and I disabled that.


Turbo-core schould be disabled if you wanna overclock, well you dont have to but I heard and read its better to disable higher chance of successful overclock. I hope you have a good motherboard to overclock on, in the end thats whats going to make the diffrence is the board.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> when you highlight the cpu core control what does it say? and what are the options




@post above: I know that's why I disabled it







I have experience with overclocking but not on Gigabyte boards.


----------



## PcGamer1977

No offence `I hate overclocking Gigbyte boards, I have a Giga myself I just perfer my Asus boards over anything else.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galingong*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm fairly new here, so please bear with me if I ask something obvious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've recently upgraded to a Corsair H80i from air, and started overclocking my 8350. I have an Asus M5A99 FX PRO 2 with a LOT of BIOS settings - half of which I don't even know what it does. I've been reading some guides and tweaked stuff, in the end the best I could get is 233 MHz x 20 - a bit more than 4,65 GHz. Stressing it with Prime at full load my max temp is 58 °C (according to Core Temp). Core voltage is around 1,435.
> 
> My question is mainly about bringing temps down, because obviously the chip could do more, I can boot into Windows @ 5 GHz easily, but load temps would far exceed safe core temperatures (61 °C ?). Is my OC something I should be OK with? Does this performance count as normal with a H80i? I thought with water I'd be able to hit 4,8-5GHz. Do I have a chance to play around in BIOS at LLC settings (or other settings) to bring temps down while keeping things stable?
> 
> My fans are set up as push-pull, and set as intake. The radiator is ice-cool. Thermal paste was pre-applied on the pump so I couldn't have messed up with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help or tips appriciated, thanks in advance!
> Cheers!


First up, uninstall core temp and use HWInfo.

Second, max core temp for sustained operation is 70.

Next, H80i although uses liquid, is not considered to be full water

Then, your H80i should be installed to exhaust as opposed your current as intake. Reason, you don't want to dump hot air into your other component.

When you said your rad is ice cool, what ambient temp was it ran?

Lastly, H80i won't get you to 5GHz. 4,8 would be your max if the chip let's you.


----------



## LinusBE

I thinked I fixed it by changing the minimal processor state in Windows to 100%. But now I'm seeing only 2 cores are used during prime95?


----------



## zila

Linus, what bios is on that board? You want FCb cause it has apm control and you would to turn that off.


----------



## LinusBE

Okay I will do that tomorrow (it's 2 AM here)







Thanks for your help.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> No offence `I hate overclocking Gigbyte boards, I have a Giga myself I just perfer my Asus boards over anything else.


lol asus & asrock are my preference if only EVGA made amd boards lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I thinked I fixed it by changing the minimal processor state in Windows to 100%. But now I'm seeing only 2 cores are used during prime95?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Okay I will do that tomorrow (it's 2 AM here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Same here! Where you from?

On another note I HATE IT WHEN HYPER 212 USERS GO FULL ****** ON YOU. AND THEY BLAME THE REST OF THEIR EQUIPMENT FOR UNDER PERFORMING WHEN IT IS THEIR COOLING. Really GRINDS MY GEARS!


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Same here! Where you from?
> 
> On another note I HATE IT WHEN HYPER 212 USERS GO FULL ****** ON YOU. AND THEY BLAME THE REST OF THEIR EQUIPMENT FOR UNDER PERFORMING WHEN IT IS THEIR COOLING. Really GRINDS MY GEARS!


I'm from Belgium







That's a long way from South-Africa







Updated the bios, diabled apm and my problems seem to be gone. Doing a test run at 3.5 Ghz at 1.32V and my temps are below 40 so tomorrow I'm gonna see what this board can do.


----------



## zila

Linus, my 990fxa-ud5 Rev. 3 has a FX-8320 in it. It's not a good clocker at all from what I can tell so far. I'm gonna get a better cooler for it but as it is right now I don't think I can get more that 4500 out of it.

But yeah, FCb is the bios to have for this. Here's what I have mine set at right now. These are my summer time settings. I won't press any further until the cool days and nights of fall come back around. My ambients are too high to push it any further and I'm on air which isn't helping either. This board does not like to have core performance boost disabled. You have to manually match the cpb multiplier to match your cpu multiplier.


----------



## mus1mus

You will have cooler temps on that board if you manually input the Voltages
rather than selecting predefined settings.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I recently upgraded to a new motherboard (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5) and I was trying to get 4.0 Ghz stable to try it out. I think I disabled every power saving feature, but when I start prime95 my clock speed switches between 2.9 Ghz and 4.0 Ghz. The voltage also drops. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Enable HPC.

There's some debate on what it does since no one ever likes to document these things (EDIT: except for Gigabyte apparently), but from all I can tell it stops throttling a bit.



SOURCE: http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-990fxa-ud5_v.3.x_e.pdf

Page 40.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will have cooler temps on that board if you manually input the Voltages
> rather than selecting predefined settings.


Yup, that would be the right way to go. As soon as I get my H220 pump back from rma I'll start tuning this board.







The board itself is as cool as cucumber. It's built well.


----------



## zila

@ KyadCK: I have had that setting disabled and enabled have not noticed any difference on any of my machines. I forget where it was that I read it but I did read that if APM is disabled that HPC should also be disabled.

You keep it enabled?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yup, that would be the right way to go. As soon as I get my H220 pump back from rma I'll start tuning this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board itself is as cool as cucumber. It's built well.


Just make sure not to trust any software reading on your UD3. VRMS will be your concern. If you can cool the VRM, Your CPU will also be cooler.


----------



## zila

I keep a fan on my vrm heat sink. It never even gets warm to the touch. The socket area is always cool to the touch and so is the back of the board. This is a good board. I don't like the bios very much but the board itself is really well built.

I had it up to 1.52 vcore to see what this cooler can do but my Phanteks ph-tc14pe can't keep up. The chip goes to 65°C easily. These chips are NOT meant for air coolers. but the rest of the board was just as cool as can be.









I do like my UD5 Rev. 3


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I keep a fan on my vrm heat sink. It never even gets warm to the touch. The socket area is always cool to the touch and so is the back of the board. This is a good board. I don't like the bios very much but the board itself is really well built.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I do like my UD5 Rev. 3


Agreed on all fronts, I liked the Rev 1.1 BIOS a lot more than this half-UEFI thing thats going on in Rev 3.0, but my socket and VRMs are actually cooler than my CPU, even with the CPU under water.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> @ KyadCK: I have had that setting disabled and enabled have not noticed any difference on any of my machines. I forget where it was that I read it but I did read that if APM is disabled that HPC should also be disabled.
> 
> You keep it enabled?


Read where? Most of the internet thinks it's a feature like C'n'Q, for the most part they have no idea what the setting even is.

No one seems to RTFM.


----------



## zila

I'll set the HPC mode to enabled again and see what happens. I have it disabled currently and there is never any cpu throttling no matter how hard I push the chip.

Honestly, I don't understand that setting. Enabled/disabled....................nothing seems to be affected by it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I'll set the HPC mode to enabled again and see what happens. I have it disabled currently and there is never any cpu throttling no matter how hard I push the chip.
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand that setting. Enabled/disabled....................nothing seems to be affected by it.


It canceled the effect of APM before APM was an option, simply put. I'm still on FB because I'm lazy, HPC kills the throttle effect.

If he is still on FA or FB, then he wants HPC on.


----------



## zila

Gotcha.









Never too late to learn something new and I'm always looking for new info.


----------



## PcGamer1977

My Fx 9370 was at 47c just sitting doing nothing ( just yesterday) I made a few changes on the v-core and also added a Fan to cool my Formula Zs Vrms now its sitting pretty at 33c! I cant ask for anything more then that. Iam happy.Oh and that's on a Regular CoolerMaster seidon V model lol. Edit 32c I should say. Hell that's almost as good as my Fx 6100 was on Air!

Ah I love my Little Devil Icon lol.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

So I am building a new setup and I have all this on my desks.





Incoming hair pulling and bottlenecked benches....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So I am building a new setup and I have all this on my desks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming hair pulling and bottlenecked benches....


Yummy..

What about letting them all swim??


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yummy..
> 
> What about letting them all swim??


after I stable check the cards they will go swimming. I am trying hard on deciding if I want to nab some new memory modules.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Deadly Dna- wow dude don't tell me your gonna run 4 of those gpus please?! Awsome but totally crazy.i don't think they will fit unless you plan on watercooling them lol, I don't even see a possiblilty to run 3 way sli on my formula z unless its watercooled, The heatsinks just take up too much space.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yummy..
> 
> What about letting them all swim??
> 
> 
> 
> after I stable check the cards they will go swimming. I am trying hard on deciding if I want to nab some new memory modules.
Click to expand...

Go for the AMD Trifecta, get some AMD R9 2400.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Go for the AMD Trifecta, get some AMD R9 2400.


Totally agree.. Make it the Black and Red Machine!!

Edit-- OPPS!! Not referring in any way to the CHVFZ on the red and black.

Go all out AMD..


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Go for the AMD Trifecta, get some AMD R9 2400.


that would follow the staple of the build, whats a good cl ratio for 2400? I was also wondering if 2 sticks are better for oc vs 4?


----------



## PcGamer1977

Sorry to say this and I love amd, But I vote for Nvidia cards any time of the day.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Go for the AMD Trifecta, get some AMD R9 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would follow the staple of the build, whats a good cl ratio for 2400? I was also wondering if 2 sticks are better for oc vs 4?
Click to expand...

They are, but the blank slots don't look as pretty in my opinion.

The 2400s only come in 11-12-12-31 at 2400 anyway;

2x4GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403050
2x8GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403052

The 2133s come in 10-11-11-30:

2x4GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403051
4x4GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403002
2x8GB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820403007

Most of the 2400 kits seem to come in CL11 though. You could probably tighten them anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Sorry to say this and I love amd, But I vote for Nvidia cards any time of the day.


Um... Good for you? This is not an AMD vs nVidia thread. This is a Vishera thread. Both vendors are accepted, and I'm not about to allow brand fighting here.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Sorry to say this and I love amd, But I vote for Nvidia cards any time of the day.


each to their own, problem is I need more than 3gb for 4k eyefinity. Titans and blacks are 800+ or 1k$ or so a piece. These 290x while used were just under 1300$ for all 4. Big difference there thats not counting waterblocks and all. Once I pick up ram I will be still under the costs of 2 titan blacks for the core components. Also I will be selling all my other components once I am settled in. In the meantime I can compare platforms.

I am curious about nvidias newer drivers and amd cpus now.


----------



## PcGamer1977

No iam not saying you have bad cards, god no! Those are totally bad-ass! But you got me on the price point I cant argue with you on that lol. Thats gonna be one bad-ass setup dudebcant wait to see it!

Something else I found ironic, Amd cpus perfer NVidia cards instead of Amd! Now if thats not weird I dont know what the hell is.I get a much smoother gameplay and overall better atbeverything on my NVidia card vs my Amd cards!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So I am building a new setup and I have all this on my desks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoming hair pulling and bottlenecked benches....


whats this... compitition for red???


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats this... compitition for red???


Heck no, Red has superior hardware and watercooling, Hes got professional grade looks and power. If i took pictures of mine i would probably be stuck in the ghetto mod section  Not to mention his years of experience with AMD. I have been wanting to build an amd rig for quite some time. I have been on intel nvidia for most of my hardware days. I love em all but AMD despite its flaws has really amazing value right now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> that would follow the staple of the build, whats a good cl ratio for 2400? I was also wondering if 2 sticks are better for oc vs 4?


You would be hard pressed finding some cl10 2400mhz ram. You ould tighten it though, im running 11-10-11-31 on mine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats this... compitition for red???


Two rigs that are very similar but different users.....dis gonna be good


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Heck no, Red has superior hardware and watercooling, Hes got professional grade looks and power. If i took pictures of mine i would probably be stuck in the ghetto mod section  Not to mention his years of experience with AMD. I have been wanting to build an amd rig for quite some time. I have been on intel nvidia for most of my hardware days. I love em all but AMD despite its flaws has really amazing value right now.


I have one thing to say... welcome to the fun zone.

flaws meh.. mostly synthetic and when it isn't its a poorly coded game.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You would be hard pressed finding some cl10 2400mhz ram. You ould tighten it though, im running 11-10-11-31 on mine
> Two rigs that are very similar but different users.....dis gonna be good


hard pressed? Trident X's only come in 10-12-12 for 2400, pretty sure ripjaws have this timing also

Gskill used to be the memory of high regard until AMD release the R9 ram series, around here atleast anyway.

however i should grab a kit of those R9 2400 see how they are compared to the gskills


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hard pressed? Trident X's only come in 10-12-12 for 2400, pretty sure ripjaws have this timing also
> 
> Gskill used to be the memory of high regard until AMD release the R9 ram series, around here atleast anyway.
> 
> however i should grab a kit of those R9 2400 see how they are compared to the gskills


Only kit I can find in Aus is the kit I currently have. And yes you're correct about the timings.....stupid tiny phone keypad.

AMD ram wasnt sold here at the time but id love to know your thoughts on them.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Great as they are, I'm still thinking when all that could be tweaked and squeezed from a system has been achieved, (OC Performance,) there'll be more time to just sit back and enjoy it without sacrificing your hearing. (I know your GTs can be Undervolted smoothly thus silent so still good choice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally stopped searching for the Best Highest CFM (Before) and Static Prssure (Now) Fans available. And focused on what could be the best for the buck fan available.
> 
> I'm sold for Cougars' Vortex (too bad no other color options from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORANGE)
> 
> They're cheap locally, Moves a lot of Air, With Good Static Pressure. Dead Silent for me. (just one Silverstone FM121 could easily erase all the sound of 12 Cougars I have on rads ).. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> meh, as i said the high speed ones come with pwm you just need to add a wire.
> 
> the cougars do come in black btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but it could be the RAM is not stable. Maybe try and run it at stock speeds and loose timings and see if it causes issues. I Tested mine @ 5Ghz and 1.6v and made it through 4 runs @ max before it the test shut down and the temps were very low, not even 50c so I thought a bit more volts or a memory issue. Then I realized that I had the memory volts @ 1.6v and when stock is 1.65v. At some point I will try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am looking in to the ram as well.. Tried loosening it to no avail.
> 
> My focus right now is getting the loop properly configured. Still not sure why my rads were not heating up.
> 
> On that note, I have overvolted my pump to 19 volts and see a great improvement on the flow. But my temps were not affected. I'm thinking I might just have hit the point where my cooling is just not enough to tame the chip. But then, if my water temps were low, I should be getting low temps. Arrgh! So noob of me!!!
> 
> A 240mm rad able to keep this chip within 65 at 5GHz even with a hot rad and water so something is wrong with my setup at the moment.
> 
> I will lap my chip and the block later. As well as look into the pressure on the mounting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you overvolt a pump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering most pumps are designed to work 12-24v it isnt ....
Click to expand...

Still how do you do it. I dunno about what my 750 is designed to do. But I do remember Martin overvolting it in his review.
dc to dc step up/ step down transformer is one way, 19v psu another...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I recently upgraded to a new motherboard (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5) and I was trying to get 4.0 Ghz stable to try it out. I think I disabled every power saving feature, but when I start prime95 my clock speed switches between 2.9 Ghz and 4.0 Ghz. The voltage also drops. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


congrats ! if pricing keep dropping i will have to buy 3 more for my 8350 but the 7970 block.... just so sexay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Deadly Dna- wow dude don't tell me your gonna run 4 of those gpus please?! Awsome but totally crazy.i don't think they will fit unless you plan on watercooling them lol, I don't even see a possiblilty to run 3 way sli on my formula z unless its watercooled, The heatsinks just take up too much space.


ud7= native quadfire support
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Sorry to say this and I love amd, But I vote for Nvidia cards any time of the day.


meh. that is all i have to say is meh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> No iam not saying you have bad cards, god no! Those are totally bad-ass! But you got me on the price point I cant argue with you on that lol. Thats gonna be one bad-ass setup dudebcant wait to see it!
> 
> Something else I found ironic, Amd cpus perfer NVidia cards instead of Amd! Now if thats not weird I dont know what the hell is.I get a much smoother gameplay and overall better atbeverything on my NVidia card vs my Amd cards!


sniff... sniff... i smell horse manure


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> that would follow the staple of the build, whats a good cl ratio for 2400? I was also wondering if 2 sticks are better for oc vs 4?


It depends on how much gb RAM you need, if you have 2x4 GB the timings are lower than when you have 2x8 GB for example.

I found these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638

OR you can have these if you planning to oc them to 2400: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm low voltage and low timings, i have the same ones and i can clock them to 2400 at 11-11-11-28 CR1 with 1.7V

And for overclocking, i think that 2 sticks are better than 4 since 4 sticks are putting too much stress on the IMC if i come correct.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Still how do you do it. I dunno about what my 750 is designed to do. But I do remember Martin overvolting it in his review.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dc to dc step up/ step down transformer is one way, 19v psu another...


Martin used this. http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/02/28/koolance-ctr-spd24-10-24-volt-speed-controller/

or this, http://koolance.com/ctr-cd1224-pump-and-fan-controller-with-display

But an external PSU would be way cheaper.


----------



## galingong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First up, uninstall core temp and use HWInfo.
> 
> Second, max core temp for sustained operation is 70.
> 
> Next, H80i although uses liquid, is not considered to be full water
> 
> Then, your H80i should be installed to exhaust as opposed your current as intake. Reason, you don't want to dump hot air into your other component.
> 
> When you said your rad is ice cool, what ambient temp was it ran?
> 
> Lastly, H80i won't get you to 5GHz. 4,8 would be your max if the chip let's you.


Thank you, that's helpful. I'll check HWInfo, didn't know Core Temp was not a suitable choice.
I find max temp values for core everywhere around 60 °C. Are you sure 70 °C is ok?
Ambient temp was around 23-25 °C. Lastly I'd be ok with 4,8


----------



## LinusBE

What is the socket temp for my CPU? In HWMonitor the CPU temp seems to be the NB temp and the TMPIN2 is the same as the package temps.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You would be hard pressed finding some cl10 2400mhz ram. You ould tighten it though, im running 11-10-11-31 on mine
> Two rigs that are very similar but different users.....dis gonna be good


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


yeah, i corrected myself a couple of posts down from that.....fat thumbs and tiny phone keypad









My actual timings are 10-12-12-31 (stock timings)

Only Dual Channel 2400Mhz kit in Aus (that i could find) is the TridentX's, newegg only started shipping here after i bought this kit.


----------



## Krusher33

Got my chip back yesterday. Took out my 7850K out of my gaming rig and put my trusty ol' Sabertooth v1 back in with the new chip.

Now to break off my OC rusts and push this thing. Should do better than my previous chip I bet.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Went poking around on Ebay for a Phenom II to mess about with and eventually throw into my sister's rig, found a 955 BE and a 1090T, got sniped for the 1090T (threw $150 on it to be sure but still sniped







)

955 BE is over $80 now and i couldn't be stuffed.....ordered a FX-6300 and going to torture it instead


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> What is the socket temp for my CPU? In HWMonitor the CPU temp seems to be the NB temp and the TMPIN2 is the same as the package temps.


Forget HWmonitor. Just use HWinfo64. It is much nicer and better for our boards and chips.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Forget HWmonitor. Just use HWinfo64. It is much nicer and better for our boards and chips.


Okay, but what is my socket temp there? The CPU temp in HWinfo is also the same as the package temperature.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Okay, but what is my socket temp there? The CPU temp in HWinfo is also the same as the package temperature.


it's usually T0 on Asus boards, not sure about gigabyte ones though


----------



## cssorkinman

Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
Wondering if its worth updating.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.


yes.....yes....and YES!

Awesome driver, i haven't tested out the multi res eyefinity but the performance increase is pretty nice across the board


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.


I read it, I was thinking of jumping on it, but been caught up on Watchdogs..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.
> 
> 
> 
> yes.....yes....and YES!
> 
> Awesome driver, i haven't tested out the multi res eyefinity but the performance increase is pretty nice across the board
Click to expand...

Ok, but could you be a little more concise ? lol thanks Sgt







- off to DL it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, but could you be a little more concise ? lol thanks Sgt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - off to DL it


Ill just help everyone else out









http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx?cmpid=social24760556


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.
> 
> 
> 
> I read it, I was thinking of jumping on it, but been caught up on Watchdogs..
Click to expand...

That's one game in particular that it might be interesting to see how the new drivers perform. I've been wondering if the clever folks at AMD have found a counter to Ubisoft and Nvidia's protectionist shenanigans.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok, but could you be a little more concise ? lol thanks Sgt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - off to DL it


All 3Dmark benches have had a graphics score increase, Valley and Heaven as well

Also improved BF4 and Thief for me, haven't tried much else though......work work work


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's one game in particular that it might be interesting to see how the new drivers perform. I've been wondering if the clever folks at AMD have found a counter to Ubisoft and Nvidia's protectionist shenanigans.


LOL that you mention it

Watch Dogs performance improvements

Known Issues

Running Watch Dogs with a R9 280X CrossFire configuration may result in the application running in CrossFire software compositing mode
Enabling Temporal SMAA in the AMD Catalyst Control center under a CrossFire configuration when playing Watch Dogs will result in Flickering


----------



## PcGamer1977

Iam Happy to report my temps in check, I was looking at some more coolers yesterday and have a few questions for you guys if you dont mind? Iam using the seidon 120v whats the diffrence between my seidon vs h80i? Looks like they are both 120 mm rad, then also the thermaltake water 2.0 and 3.0 whats the deal with those?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Iam Happy to report my temps in check, I was looking at some more coolers yesterday and have a few questions for you guys if you dont mind? Iam using the seidon 120v whats the diffrence between my seidon vs h80i? Looks like they are both 120 mm rad, then also the thermaltake water 2.0 and 3.0 whats the deal with those?


H80i has a thicker rad and I think a better pump.. plus bigger tubing for water flow


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.


is it a beta?

edit: saw the link... i'm not sure i should tempt fate yet.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is it a beta?


yes


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a beta?
Click to expand...

It's certainly not worse , ba dum bump tishhhh.
















Sorry couldn't resist , yes currently it is BETA


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm using 14.6 and been playing Watch Dogs. Been fine for me. I've seen some FB posts about people having trouble getting it installed. Tried helping them but I think the problem is in between the chair and keyboard but what do I know?

I hadn't thought of trying BF4. I only saw notes that it increases WD performances.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Iam Happy to report my temps in check, I was looking at some more coolers yesterday and have a few questions for you guys if you dont mind? Iam using the seidon 120v whats the diffrence between my seidon vs h80i? Looks like they are both 120 mm rad, then also the thermaltake water 2.0 and 3.0 whats the deal with those?


The H80i has a thicker rad, 38mm, as opposed to the Seidon 120V, 25mm (or 27mm, I forget). The Seidon 120XL (38mm rad) is a closer match to the H80i, though the Corsair unit is still a bit better by a few degrees.
The Thermaltake units are actually rather good, much so the 3.0 versions. The Pro versions are the ones to look at (120x38mm rads). They outperform the CM and Corsair units by a bit, but they can be pricey (over here they are1.5x more expensive







).


----------



## zila

Linus I have yet to find a socket temp reading on this board thru software. Really doesn't matter on this board anyway because they run so cool. I just keep a fan on the vrm heat sink and monitor the package temp and the northbridge temps. My board with 1.5 vcore and 1.35 NB VID runs cool. By the way, the NB VID on this board is named NB CORE in bios and doesn't show in HWinfo64. You'll see the overclock of the NB in cpuid. Also NB VID volts don't show either.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's certainly not worse , ba dum bump tishhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist , yes currently it is BETA


my 290x is running with my 7850k..

finally got the drivers to behave and now new betas... i think i'll wait til i toss my 290x with my FX for updating to those. (this weekend maybe? house to my self and the basement is kinda chilly oc weekend







)

and DAYM... AX1500i so much want

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=378


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Iam Happy to report my temps in check, I was looking at some more coolers yesterday and have a few questions for you guys if you dont mind? Iam using the seidon 120v whats the diffrence between my seidon vs h80i? Looks like they are both 120 mm rad, then also the thermaltake water 2.0 and 3.0 whats the deal with those?


H80I vs Seidon is a 45mm thick rad vs a ~20mm thick rad. Where the thinner rad will probably get you an OC of about 4.6GHz the thick rad could take you up to 4.8 thanks to increased cooling capacity. Water 2.0 and 3.0... I had a 2.0. It was ok... The 3.0 I think has a bit of a better pump. Thei Seidon, Water 2/0 and 3.0 are all Asetec units. I think the H80I is a CoolIT unit. Personally though man I would save up for your own loop because with the (assumed) binning of the 9XXX chips you could have a handy overclocker there. So I do not think you should strangle it with a 120mm CLC or even a 240mm. Take a look at the XSPC Raystorm kits. I say go for a 360mm EX rad. The RS rad is old and discontinued. The AX rad has a removable and slightly thicker core VS. EX but has a major price premium. And then RX is the thick rad. Never liked the aesthetics of thick rads IMO. If money is tight you can still get the 750 pump. It is quiet the respectable pump. It can run CPU, 2 GPU's and 2 Rads without too much problem. And we are seeing pretty impressive gains from overvolting it!









And on the subject of overvolting the H2O 750 pump. I got me one of these things. A DC motor speed controller.

Now it says on the instructions.

I do not really know what that all means. but can I use this thing to run my pump overvolted? It was cheap so I thought I would give it a shot. I know how to hook it up. I'll hook the pumps leads into the board and then the rheostat into the board to control the voltage. Now it saying it can handle motors up to 24V mean it can push a 12v pump higher? I am quiet inexperienced with these things.







But learning as I go along!


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Linus I have yet to find a socket temp reading on this board thru software. Really doesn't matter on this board anyway because they run so cool. I just keep a fan on the vrm heat sink and monitor the package temp and the northbridge temps. My board with 1.5 vcore and 1.35 NB VID runs cool. By the way, the NB VID on this board is named NB CORE in bios and doesn't show in HWinfo64. You'll see the overclock of the NB in cpuid. Also NB VID volts don't show either.


Thank you. What is the difference between NB core and NB voltage?


----------



## zila

NB Core is actually your NB VID. That's where you would adjust voltage for your cpu north bridge frequency which at 2200 default.

NB Voltage is just what that, where you would adjust voltage for the system North bridge which is not to be confused with NB ViD or CPU North Bridge Frequency in the Gigabyte bios. I never adjust the NB Voltage. I just leave it at stock as I have never had an issue with. With very high FSB clocks this may or may not need to be adjusted.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my 290x is running with my 7850k..
> 
> finally got the drivers to behave and now new betas... i think i'll wait til i toss my 290x with my FX for updating to those. (this weekend maybe? house to my self and the basement is kinda chilly oc weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and DAYM... AX1500i so much want
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=378


Seasonic, come out with your X2000 already, would be so much win if they could make a quadfire oriented PSU!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's certainly not worse , ba dum bump tishhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist , yes currently it is BETA


BF4 on 64 man map getting 82-127FPS


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> BF4 on 64 man map getting 82-127FPS


Ultra or High?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ultra or High?


Ultra

Mantle not DX11


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ultra


What map was it, Locker or something? I get max 110 and avg 55 FPS on Siege/Dawnbreaker on [email protected]/6460 memory. Looks like 14.6 has gains in e-peen for some&#8230;

Edit: Whoops, you have 2x 280Xs. If you have time, could you run single card for bench?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> What map was it, Locker or something? I get max 110 and avg 55 FPS on Siege/Dawnbreaker on [email protected]/6460 memory. Looks like 14.6 has gains in e-peen for some&#8230;
> 
> Edit: Whoops, you have 2x 280Xs. If you have time, could you run single card for bench?


Looks to be 50-72FPS with single card zavod 311 64 man

had a few dips to 45 with many explosions

annnd then there are the random 19fps drops... i now know why I didn't like single card lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a beta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly not worse , ba dum bump tishhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist , yes currently it is BETA
Click to expand...

Cssorkinman. The GD-65 you are playing with. Is it a ver 3.0 board or a ver 3.1?


----------



## diggiddi

I cracked 4.6ghz by lowering CPU/NB to 2000 from 2200 and decreasing voltage from 1.15v to 1.125 CPU was 1.33v


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> What map was it, Locker or something? I get max 110 and avg 55 FPS on Siege/Dawnbreaker on [email protected]/6460 memory. Looks like 14.6 has gains in e-peen for some&#8230;
> 
> Edit: Whoops, you have 2x 280Xs. If you have time, could you run single card for bench?


Been playing watch_dogs on 14.6 for some time now. Seems to run smoother but my card can barely run it with decent settings anyway.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Been playing watch_dogs on 14.6 for some time now. Seems to run smoother but my card can barely run it with decent settings anyway.


I wonder if the controls are better for PC,, I got it on the PS3


----------



## Alastair

Guys!!! What do you think it could be? APU with the FX brand? FX CPU with no GCN cores for FM-X socket?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1492521/amd-so-far-ahead-of-its-time-that-we-are-launching-it-at-the-edge-of-space/0_40#post_22335755


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ultra or High?


Im getting solid 61fps(capped) on almost every map on 64player

GTX 770 4GB


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Im getting solid 61fps(capped) on almost every map on 64player
> 
> GTX 770 4GB


GTX 770 > { 7970 = 280x }
I am running 2x 280x > 770 > {290x - added ram } I am limited to 3GB of RAM but meh i run 1080


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> GTX 770 > { 7970 = 280x }
> I am running 2x 280x > 770 > {290x - added ram } I am limited to 3GB of RAM but meh i run 1080


Yeah I'm also 1080, i didn't realize the 280x was a step down i thought they were around the same performance as the 780ti vs 290x.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a beta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly not worse , ba dum bump tishhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist , yes currently it is BETA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cssorkinman. The GD-65 you are playing with. Is it a ver 3.0 board or a ver 3.1?
Click to expand...

It's a version 3.1


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a beta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly not worse , ba dum bump tishhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist , yes currently it is BETA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cssorkinman. The GD-65 you are playing with. Is it a ver 3.0 board or a ver 3.1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a version 3.1
Click to expand...

Ok. Cause I had ver 3.0 and that board had Vboost not Vdroop. So I actually had a 3.1 and 3.0 at some stage. And underneath the heatsinks of the two slightly different boards are different VRM's. Just thought you might find that interesting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Catalyist 14.6 dropped yesterday according to an email from AMD. Anyone had time to check it out yet?
> Wondering if its worth updating.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a beta?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly not worse , ba dum bump tishhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist , yes currently it is BETA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cssorkinman. The GD-65 you are playing with. Is it a ver 3.0 board or a ver 3.1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a version 3.1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Cause I had ver 3.0 and that board had Vboost not Vdroop. So I actually had a 3.1 and 3.0 at some stage. And underneath the heatsinks of the two slightly different boards are different VRM's. Just thought you might find that interesting.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Yeah I'm also 1080, i didn't realize the 280x was a step down i thought they were around the same performance as the 780ti vs 290x.


Considering the 280x is just a rebranded 7970 GHz edition, that is an architecture about what a year or so older than the 770 its not that hard to think..


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I wonder if the controls are better for PC,, I got it on the PS3


Wouldn't recommend without a controller honestly. Some of the mini games are down right impossible on KB+Mouse.


----------



## X-Alt

EVIL DOUBLE POST!


----------



## X-Alt

@F3RS:Resolution Scale? I run 120%

Mantle has these random stutters every 10 minutes, like 22FPS when it happens. The 770 and 7970 are pretty much neck-a-neck it seems, on DX11 that is since I am hovering on 55-60 and 45 when everything is blowing up in your face. Yours is a 4GB and should perform a bit better than the 680s/2GB 770s that seem to be vram starved, considering I get like 2.3GB usage. Also, I only have my 8320 on 4.6Ghz for now, since we have no AC and the ambients are sometimes ridiculous which can explain the slight dip in FPS...


----------



## CravinR1

Guess i'll download the 14.6 beta since 14.4 whql tended to drop vs the older 13.xx


----------



## JR88

14.6 isn't that bad man.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> NB Core is actually your NB VID. That's where you would adjust voltage for your cpu north bridge frequency which at 2200 default.
> 
> NB Voltage is just what that, where you would adjust voltage for the system North bridge which is not to be confused with NB ViD or CPU North Bridge Frequency in the Gigabyte bios. I never adjust the NB Voltage. I just leave it at stock as I have never had an issue with. With very high FSB clocks this may or may not need to be adjusted.


How do you know what your NB voltage is then if it doesn't show anywhere?


----------



## zila

I estimate it. I figure stock must be around 1.1v, so I just add the offset to that. Example: (11.v + 0.25 = 1.35v) and then watch my temps. You might be able to run 2600 on that. Mine needs more. Mine needs 0.275 offset to be stable at 2600.

This board is a tinkerers board


----------



## LinusBE

Okay thank you very much! You've been a very good help









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys!!! What do you think it could be? APU with the FX brand? FX CPU with no GCN cores for FM-X socket?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1492521/amd-so-far-ahead-of-its-time-that-we-are-launching-it-at-the-edge-of-space/0_40#post_22335755


wccf, also it states in the source that all of this is speculation, unconfirmed.

Data mined code doesn't mean much.. how long ago did Tonga appear?

Hoping that this is actually the mobile Kaveri Launch..

what i'd do for an Asus Kaveri powered Taichi51 (yes i know this isn't a thing but it should be) with like 3 monitor outs.. and 6x USB (the 21 had 2x maybe 3x)


----------



## 4LC4PON3

hello everyone. Im in need of some advice. I am building a new rig and in need of some advice on AMD CPUS. I am a max budget of 270 for a CPU & MOBO & I dont overclock much but I might down the road.

I am looking at possibly the 8320 but not sure what Mobo to go with. As stated on a budget of 270. Thoughts on the 8320 for gaming. Will play games such as WoW & a ton of others. I play alot of mixes of games.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> hello everyone. Im in need of some advice. I am building a new rig and in need of some advice on AMD CPUS. I am a max budget of 270 for a CPU & MOBO & I dont overclock much but I might down the road.
> 
> I am looking at possibly the 8320 but not sure what Mobo to go with. As stated on a budget of 270. Thoughts on the 8320 for gaming. Will play games such as WoW & a ton of others. I play alot of mixes of games.


New Revision 990FXA-UD3s are the way2go TBH, meets your budget and quite reliable.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> New Revision 990FXA-UD3s are the way2go TBH, meets your budget and quite reliable.


its a hair out of budget 8320 & that board comes to 287.99 and I only have $270. I would have to drop to a 6300 or a 6350. I may be able to stretch the 8320 & the 990FXA tho

Thoughts? as I said I may not ever OC so do you think the 990FXA would be worth it if i never OCed


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> its a hair out of budget 8320 & that board comes to 287.99 and I only have $270. I would have to drop to a 6300 or a 6350. I may be able to stretch the 8320 & the 990FXA tho
> 
> Thoughts? as I said I may not ever OC so do you think the 990FXA would be worth it if i never OCed


Stretch it, you won't regret it man!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

you know what i noticed is there is no onboard gpu which is what I need. I wont be able to get a dedicated GpU for a couple months


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> hello everyone. Im in need of some advice. I am building a new rig and in need of some advice on AMD CPUS. I am a max budget of 270 for a CPU & MOBO & I dont overclock much but I might down the road.
> 
> I am looking at possibly the 8320 but not sure what Mobo to go with. As stated on a budget of 270. Thoughts on the 8320 for gaming. Will play games such as WoW & a ton of others. I play alot of mixes of games.


Nice spelling of UN...the cost estimate you state gives wee lil' amount about gettin' the game on with it( is this the cost of MB-CPU-) or the whole shenaniganz...Maybe opt 4 an APU, IF and as you had stated in later post of the "on Bored" graphics(iGPU)..8320 has nil on iGPU, a Kaveri APU w/ iGPU can supply you some gaming XP + discreteGPU( R7-250) that leads to dual (hybird crossfire) w/ the iGPU. This is the tending-trending way of AMD in an aspect to compute style of sharing memory and speed amongst the cpu-gpu(s)


----------



## Kalistoval

Thinking on buying some of these nb and mosfet heatsinks ( Thermalright HR-09U & TR-HR-55) what do yall think?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=54_197&sort=20a&page=3


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Thinking on buying some of these nb and mosfet heatsinks ( Thermalright HR-09U & TR-HR-55) what do yall think?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=54_197&sort=20a&page=3


I'm wondering if they will dissipate heat any faster than the one that's already on your board.







You might want to check in to getting a more heat conductive thermal pad to put underneath the ones you already have first before switching out the entire thing. That's what I was considering doing. I did like the other user on here JeremyFenn and took of my NB and VRM heatsinks and put thermal paste underneath them. It ended up being a win-lose situation because the thermalpad on my NB was destroyed in the process and the NB runs hotter now but the VRMs run cooler lol. I actually took pictures of the process for whatever reason if anyone wants to see them haha. I was just planning on getting a new thermalpad.

Here's a link to where you can find some in case you want to do some more research.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g8/c487/list/p1/Thermal_Interface-Thermal_Pads_Tape.html


----------



## PcGamer1977

So id like to overclock my Fx 9370, I have a Formula z board, seidon 120 clc and a few other goodies, right now iam at 50c while under load, while its just sitting iam at 30c.I used a 120mm fan to cool the Vrms this really helped as far as temps go.How much room do I have left to play with? I left all settings stock except cool n quiet , turbo core disabled and the ones that save energy.

Whats my best bet multiplier or Fsb? I think the multi goes to 38 or 42 not sure, now its on x20 only and fsb is 200.Memory is Corsair dominator Gt 2000 mhz, Corsair Hx 850 watt power supply,1 gtx 580.

Thanks guys.


----------



## diggiddi

You have 20C more to go regardless of clock speed, download AMD Overddrive, CPUZ, HWinfo64 to monitor whilst you overclock
AMD overdrive will give you thermal margin on CPU status tab makes it easier to see how far you are from Max temp


----------



## PcGamer1977

20c I have headroom right? Is that a lot or no? Sorry iam not that experienced at this stuff.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> 20c I have headroom right? Is that a lot or no? Sorry iam not that experienced at this stuff.


A lot to play with. Where you at now? 4.7? for 300 MHz or more, a 20 degree headroom will be alright.. But not guaranteed..


----------



## PcGamer1977

Right now iam at 4.633.7 Ghz 210 Fsb x 22.0 Multi. Appears to be stable so far but I need to stress it a little bit and see what happens with the Temps.


----------



## istudy92

So..im just wondering..based on the sheet 1 on front page..
my 8320..is really bad quality...

This is my stable oc 4.4 I can't go higher or I need to raise voltage.



Am I correct based on my assumption, or do you guys think im doing something wrong?

(yes turbo and yada yada turned off) my temps on full load never exceed 62c, so 24/7 temps aroudn 40c.)


----------



## PcGamer1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So..im just wondering..based on the sheet 1 on front page..
> my 8320..is really bad quality...
> 
> This is my stable oc 4.4 I can't go higher or I need to raise voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct based on my assumption, or do you guys think im doing something wrong?
> 
> (yes turbo and yada yada turned off) my temps on full load never exceed 62c, so 24/7 temps aroudn 40c.)


How did u save that screenshot of your cpu-z please?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> How did u save that screenshot of your cpu-z please?


Just go on windows snipping tool, then cut the image from your screen, save, then upload like any regular picture into OCN=]

Snipping tool is really useful because it iwll save it as a picture once you crop what you need from your screen and only what you want to show to people=]


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> How did u save that screenshot of your cpu-z please?


Prt scr, MS paint then paste


----------



## PcGamer1977

Where do I find windows sniping tool? As you can tell iam an old timer lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So..im just wondering..based on the sheet 1 on front page..
> my 8320..is really bad quality...
> 
> This is my stable oc 4.4 I can't go higher or I need to raise voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct based on my assumption, or do you guys think im doing something wrong?
> 
> (yes turbo and yada yada turned off) my temps on full load never exceed 62c, so 24/7 temps aroudn 40c.)


That's a lot of Voltage for 4.4 IMO..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> How did u save that screenshot of your cpu-z please?


Press Windows Button - type "Snipp" for Snipping Tool - Capture a specific area on the Screen - Save Captured image.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Think I got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Just go on windows snipping tool, then cut the image from your screen, save, then upload like any regular picture into OCN=]
> 
> Snipping tool is really useful because it iwll save it as a picture once you crop what you need from your screen and only what you want to show to people=]


Yes, I find more intuitive than PrtScn Button as well.

Makes it more specific. Plus, a bonus of clearer capture when trying to post it on the forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Prt scr, MS paint then paste


Print Screen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> 
> Think I got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Thanks again that's a BIG help for me. I wonder now if I can get my chip to hit 5ghz! That's the next thing on my mind lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Print Screen


says Prt Scr on most keyboards, same as you would say Ctrl instead of Control


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> says Prt Scr on most keyboards, same as you would say Ctrl instead of Control


LOL..

I just spelled it out for him.. Just in case it sound familiar..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Thanks again that's a BIG help for me. I wonder now if I can get my chip to hit 5ghz! That's the next thing on my mind lol.


Cooler?

200 FSB * 25 Multi + Good Cooler + Around 1.602 Volts for a try.. 5GHz!! lol

5GHz needs support.. Tons of it for the cooler, a bit of Quality PSU, a well built Mobo, A little help from the guys here, and yes, people might have said this a thousand times, "Silicon Lottery" .









Not really sure about the last one. As most here can confirm Visheras were all for the cooling anyway. You can get a bad chip to 5 GHz with a capable cooler.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*


i would go a10 personally get some high speed ram ( IE 2133/2400 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So..im just wondering..based on the sheet 1 on front page..
> my 8320..is really bad quality...
> 
> This is my stable oc 4.4 I can't go higher or I need to raise voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct based on my assumption, or do you guys think im doing something wrong?
> 
> (yes turbo and yada yada turned off) my temps on full load never exceed 62c, so 24/7 temps aroudn 40c.)


i dunno i need bios screenshots


----------



## LinusBE

I absolutely love my new UD5 motherboard







My core and vrm temperatures are much lower than with my M5A97 EVO R2.0. With my EVO, my VRM's would be too hot to touch even with a Corsair SP120 fan blowing at it at full speed. Now they remain stone cold using the same method. My socket temperature I can't read, but when I touch the backplate of the motherboard it's also cold. I have the stock AMD cooler fan taped to the back of it.


----------



## Devildog83

Define irony - Waiting 10 years to finally take a weeks vacation and coming up sick as heck the day before. I know it's off topic but I thought you all might get a laugh from my malady.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Define irony - Waiting 10 years to finally take a weeks vacation and coming up sick as heck the day before. I know it's off topic but I thought you all might get a laugh from my malady.


Murphy's law at it's finest


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So..im just wondering..based on the sheet 1 on front page..
> my 8320..is really bad quality...
> 
> This is my stable oc 4.4 I can't go higher or I need to raise voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct based on my assumption, or do you guys think im doing something wrong?
> 
> (yes turbo and yada yada turned off) my temps on full load never exceed 62c, so 24/7 temps aroudn 40c.)


I think something is going on there.. either you added way to much voltage or the board did... just just doesn't sit well


----------



## zila

@ LinusBE: It's a good quality board. I have a fan on the vrm heat sink alone and I really don't need that because I have very good air flow in my case. I guess my real reason for having a fan on it at all is because of the bad experiences I've had with other boards. Paranoia I guess.

I don't need sensors to tell me that this board is running very, very cool even when being pushed hard.
















Enjoy your new board my friend.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Murphy's law at it's finest


Who the heck is this Murphy guy anyhow. I need to have a talk with him about his ridiculous law.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Who the heck is this Murphy guy anyhow. I need to have a talk with him about his ridiculous law.


As do we all at times


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So..im just wondering..based on the sheet 1 on front page..
> my 8320..is really bad quality...
> 
> This is my stable oc 4.4 I can't go higher or I need to raise voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct based on my assumption, or do you guys think im doing something wrong?
> 
> (yes turbo and yada yada turned off) my temps on full load never exceed 62c, so 24/7 temps aroudn 40c.)


update rig builder please? need more spesifics... AVX IBT + hwinfo screen shots will also be asked for.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So..im just wondering..based on the sheet 1 on front page..
> my 8320..is really bad quality...
> 
> This is my stable oc 4.4 I can't go higher or I need to raise voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I correct based on my assumption, or do you guys think im doing something wrong?
> 
> (yes turbo and yada yada turned off) my temps on full load never exceed 62c, so 24/7 temps aroudn 40c.)


You dont have good enough cooling. The CM Gemini is nowhere near what you need for a highly overclocked FX.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You dont have good enough cooling. The CM Gemini is nowhere near what you need for a highly overclocked FX.


read man read.... look at the processor in his rig


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Thinking on buying some of these nb and mosfet heatsinks ( Thermalright HR-09U & TR-HR-55) what do yall think?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=54_197&sort=20a&page=3


The heatsinks will be far superior to the sinks you have on your board currently! There are far more fins for surface area vs. the almost silid blocks that your board comes with.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> hello everyone. Im in need of some advice. I am building a new rig and in need of some advice on AMD CPUS. I am a max budget of 270 for a CPU & MOBO & I dont overclock much but I might down the road.
> 
> I am looking at possibly the 8320 but not sure what Mobo to go with. As stated on a budget of 270. Thoughts on the 8320 for gaming. Will play games such as WoW & a ton of others. I play alot of mixes of games.


Get a cheap 8800/9800GT for your card until you can afford a proper one.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would go a10 personally get some high speed ram ( IE 2133/2400 )
> i dunno i need bios screenshots


How do I take bios screenshot now that I never done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think something is going on there.. either you added way to much voltage or the board did... just just doesn't sit well


THATS WHAT I SAY. But idk whats the problem I looked at the LLC thread, played around with it, and medium/high gives me the optimal temperature but doesnt help reduce voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> update rig builder please? need more spesifics... AVX IBT + hwinfo screen shots will also be asked for.



I left it for 5 minutes, I did not feel neccecary to go for hours since I know that my temps won't exceed 62c on stress tests.
anything else you need?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You dont have good enough cooling. The CM Gemini is nowhere near what you need for a highly overclocked FX.


I am sorry Its my fault with school and all I havnt updated my rig sheet, nothing in there is up to date.
8320+ h100i+ azz hurrican 2000. The cooling is extreme in terms of airflow which compensates for the lack of good VRM on the UD3 board, bc it has a back mobo fan as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> How do I take bios screenshot now that I never done.
> THATS WHAT I SAY. But idk whats the problem I looked at the LLC thread, played around with it, and medium/high gives me the optimal temperature but doesnt help reduce voltage.
> 
> I left it for 5 minutes, I did not feel neccecary to go for hours since I know that my temps won't exceed 62c on stress tests.
> anything else you need?
> I am sorry Its my fault with school and all I havnt updated my rig sheet, nothing in there is up to date.
> 8320+ h100i+ azz hurrican 2000. The cooling is extreme in terms of airflow which compensates for the lack of good VRM on the UD3 board, bc it has a back mobo fan as well.


normally is f12 iirc then again I am soo used to ASUS boards

IBT AVX will only start heating up after 5 minutes fully, also run 10 runs on very high, takes about 20 minutes. if you pass thats pretty stable


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> normally is f12 iirc then again I am soo used to ASUS boards
> 
> IBT AVX will only start heating up after 5 minutes fully, also run 10 runs on very high, takes about 20 minutes. if you pass thats pretty stable


Will do!

Also updated rig sig sheet...shoulda done it long time ago...it was kinda easy to clone 1st one then edit=p but it doesnt show=/ idk why


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Will do!
> 
> Also updated rig sig sheet...shoulda done it long time ago...it was kinda easy to clone 1st one then edit=p but it doesnt show=/ idk why


Just sayin that voltage should get you to 4.7-4.9Ghz


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Just sayin that voltage should get you to 4.7-4.9Ghz




Samesish.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 
> 
> Samesish.


You are running non AVX.. the link to the AVX one is in the OP.. AVX is WAYYYY HOTTER and WAYYYY more hard on the CPU

Just download this one http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## Noviets

After 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.


When using OCCT I get a core failure after 35-40 minutes. Haven't used Prime95 yet.

I need to get my socket temps down, they're really holding me back. I have no fan or anything on them atm. Still trying to figure out the best way to go about doing it without it looking horrible. Wouldn't mind getting a thin fan for behind the mb. Not sure what difference that would make but It's something I have no problem doing.

IBT seems to get the most heat out of the cpu. It's VERY hard to get this thing to hit above 60C, I was even watching youtube videos and browsing while it was running


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> After 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.
> 
> 
> When using OCCT I get a core failure after 35-40 minutes. Haven't used Prime95 yet.
> 
> I need to get my socket temps down, they're really holding me back. I have no fan or anything on them atm. Still trying to figure out the best way to go about doing it without it looking horrible. Wouldn't mind getting a thin fan for behind the mb. Not sure what difference that would make but It's something I have no problem doing.
> 
> IBT seems to get the most heat out of the cpu. It's VERY hard to get this thing to hit above 60C, I was even watching youtube videos and browsing while it was running


You need a backside socket fan.

EDIT: If you do not have one already.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Get a cheap 8800/9800GT for your card until you can afford a proper one.


why would you say this? 8800/9800 Gt can barely run blizzard games let alone any game with any kinda of graphical load

GTX 460-560 can be had very cheap used. and will provide serviceable frame rates.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> .
> 
> I left it for 5 minutes, I did not feel neccecary to go for hours since I know that my temps won't exceed 62c on stress tests.
> anything else you need?
> .


F12 while your in BIOS with a USB jump drive plugged in.

anything else i need? Yup what i asked for

hwmonitor =/= HWinfo

Also did i say anything about wanting to see temps? I want to see AVX IBT results of atleast 10 passes.

hwmonitor is not very accurate, HWinfo is very much more accurate on this platform.

I will want to see current, minimum and maximum columns.

Sensors of interest. VID, Cpu 0 Package, T2, vcore, aux, and temps of everything wouldn't hurt.

seeing some voltage readouts would help everyone elses diagnosis

5 minutes will not tell anyone anything. specially since you are not running the AVX version of IBT.

it can be found in the first post of this thread.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why would you say this? 8800/9800 Gt can barely run blizzard games let alone any game with any kinda of graphical load
> 
> GTX 460-560 can be had very cheap used. and will provide serviceable frame rates.


A 9800GT can run BF4 on low/med with 40-50 FPS from what I see.

Edit: 460s appear to be like 40-70 bucks, might as well go for that...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*


Get an A10-7850k with an affordable A88X motherboard and put any remaining funds towards fast or simply overclockable RAM. It will play WoW nicely. You will experience some frame drops in big raiding scenarios, but those are unavoidable (even intel extremes get those in WoW).


----------



## magicdave26

Finally got around to setting up Offset and stabilizing 5GHz


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> After 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.
> 
> 
> When using OCCT I get a core failure after 35-40 minutes. Haven't used Prime95 yet.
> 
> I need to get my socket temps down, they're really holding me back. I have no fan or anything on them atm. Still trying to figure out the best way to go about doing it without it looking horrible. Wouldn't mind getting a thin fan for behind the mb. Not sure what difference that would make but It's something I have no problem doing.
> 
> IBT seems to get the most heat out of the cpu. It's VERY hard to get this thing to hit above 60C, I was even watching youtube videos and browsing while it was running


Nice 8350 you have there. I have to run at least 1.6 volts to at least be game stable at 5ghz, and then it just gets too hot to even try and bench it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> A 9800GT can run BF4 on low/med with 40-50 FPS from what I see.
> 
> Edit: 460s appear to be like 40-70 bucks, might as well go for that...


40-50 fps out of a card that has 512mb vram in BF4?

@ what res? 800x600?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Get an A10-7850k with an affordable A88X motherboard and put any remaining funds towards fast or simply overclockable RAM. It will play WoW nicely. You will experience some frame drops in big raiding scenarios, but those are unavoidable (even intel extremes get those in WoW).


Kaveri is definatly much better for Blizzard games then a FX-8XXX

but these games are so code screwed it isn't even funny anymore.

on a totally off topic...I F'n hate this MSI notebook.. such a PITA


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You are running non AVX.. the link to the AVX one is in the OP.. AVX is WAYYYY HOTTER and WAYYYY more hard on the CPU
> 
> Just download this one http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202




I just read your previous ima get hw info right now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 
> 
> I just read your previous ima get hw info right now.


If those sensors can be believed you are overvolting your CPU.. doesn't look like you are using any form of LLC

are you set close to 1.56v in bios? (or are you using offset? 0.25+ is this the range you are using? )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> If those sensors can be believed you are overvolting your CPU.. doesn't look like you are using any form of LLC
> 
> are you set close to 1.56v in bios? (or are you using offset? 0.25+ is this the range you are using? )


^this looks like you are trying to over compensate the voltage for vdrop


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> If those sensors can be believed you are overvolting your CPU.. doesn't look like you are using any form of LLC
> 
> are you set close to 1.56v in bios? (or are you using offset? 0.25+ is this the range you are using? )



Is this picture baove what you need then, my clock multiplier decreases at times, and I get 3.0 clock speed.

I need to restart computer to double check and make sure on it.

I belive inside bios it is set at .+125 vt with medium LLC.
I will confirm soon.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 
> Is this picture baove what you need then, my clock multiplier decreases at times, and I get 3.0 clock speed.
> 
> I need to restart computer to double check and make sure on it.
> 
> I belive inside bios it is set at .+125 vt with medium LLC.
> I will confirm soon.


egawd.. stop... just stop...

first off, kill the llc or drop the offset back to 0

vboost... BAD vboost

next thought, might want to bump you ram voltage up a notch or two..

re run, only need HWinfo sensors, no need for summary anymore.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^this looks like you are trying to over compensate the voltage for vdrop




I increased clock to 4.7, nothing seems..wrong.
I find it strange. The clock goes to 3.0 once every 10 seconds. (idk if thats normal)





ima get to it then, in bios.
Where is the vboost?
Which is summery?


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Nice 8350 you have there. I have to run at least 1.6 volts to at least be game stable at 5ghz, and then it just gets too hot to even try and bench it.


Thanks









I have the fans on very low, could have probably shaved off a few degrees from the CPU, but it still wouldnt really effect the Socket temps, perhaps a degree or two from just the air moving around the case with the higher airflow, but that's all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You need a backside socket fan.
> 
> EDIT: If you do not have one already.


I do not, and I'm actually looking at fans right now.

I know I need a slim fan, just not sure on the size and how to mount it back there.

What's the best size fan for behind the mb socket? Is it pure CFM or does static pressure matter?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Nice 8350 you have there. I have to run at least 1.6 volts to at least be game stable at 5ghz, and then it just gets too hot to even try and bench it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fans on very low, could have probably shaved off a few degrees from the CPU, but it still wouldnt really effect the Socket temps, perhaps a degree or two from just the air moving around the case with the higher airflow, but that's all.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You need a backside socket fan.
> 
> EDIT: If you do not have one already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not, and I'm actually looking at fans right now.
> 
> I know I need a slim fan, just not sure on the size and how to mount it back there.
> 
> What's the best size fan for behind the mb socket? Is it pure CFM or does static pressure matter?
Click to expand...

Don't matter. Just need something to blow the heat away from the area.


----------



## ldewitt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why would you say this? 8800/9800 Gt can barely run blizzard games let alone any game with any kinda of graphical load
> 
> GTX 460-560 can be had very cheap used. and will provide serviceable frame rates.


My 560 ran bf4 med 1080p I don't think a 9800gt can run low or med for that matter my buddy was struggling keeping low on 9800gt X 2


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fans on very low, could have probably shaved off a few degrees from the CPU, but it still wouldnt really effect the Socket temps, perhaps a degree or two from just the air moving around the case with the higher airflow, but that's all.
> I do not, and I'm actually looking at fans right now.
> 
> I know I need a slim fan, just not sure on the size and how to mount it back there.
> 
> What's the best size fan for behind the mb socket? Is it pure CFM or does static pressure matter?


Fan from the stock heatsink should do nicely i think.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Don't matter. Just need something to blow the heat away from the area.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fan from the stock heatsink should do nicely i think.


Exactly correct..with some paint added..


----------



## Noviets

The problem is I have no idea how I would mount it back there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fan from the stock heatsink should do nicely i think.


Way too loud for me, my computer is almost dead silent, the loudest thing is the PSU fan. I tried using the stock fan with the previous waterblock as it had a different mounting backplate that I could actually wedge the feet of the fan on, and it never moved. However with the new 380A waterblock, is has a more uniform shape that doesnt allow me to do that.

When I had it on there before. It was using the CPU-OPT fan header and adjusting by thermal. I think I had it 100% at 50C. Sounded like a turbine when it spooled up and down.

I'd like to get a really decent fan, preferably a 120mm to cover the whole area, hook it up to the Fan controller, and just adjust it as high as I can before I start to hear it.

The problem with that idea, is my first comment. I have no clue how I would mount it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Nice 8350 you have there. I have to run at least 1.6 volts to at least be game stable at 5ghz, and then it just gets too hot to even try and bench it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cooper Master X tea Flo Slim should do the trick nicely I think. Or you could be like me and put a full 25mm thick fan in there and mount it outside. Still works well and actually does not look bad at all!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fans on very low, could have probably shaved off a few degrees from the CPU, but it still wouldnt really effect the Socket temps, perhaps a degree or two from just the air moving around the case with the higher airflow, but that's all.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You need a backside socket fan.
> 
> EDIT: If you do not have one already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not, and I'm actually looking at fans right now.
> 
> I know I need a slim fan, just not sure on the size and how to mount it back there.
> 
> What's the best size fan for behind the mb socket? Is it pure CFM or does static pressure matter?
Click to expand...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Nice 8350 you have there. I have to run at least 1.6 volts to at least be game stable at 5ghz, and then it just gets too hot to even try and bench it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cooper Master X tea Flo Slim should do the trick nicely I think. Or you could be like me and put a full 25mm thick fan in there and mount it outside. Still works well and actually does not look bad at all!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fans on very low, could have probably shaved off a few degrees from the CPU, but it still wouldnt really effect the Socket temps, perhaps a degree or two from just the air moving around the case with the higher airflow, but that's all.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You need a backside socket fan.
> 
> EDIT: If you do not have one already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not, and I'm actually looking at fans right now.
> 
> I know I need a slim fan, just not sure on the size and how to mount it back there.
> 
> What's the best size fan for behind the mb socket? Is it pure CFM or does static pressure matter?
Click to expand...


----------



## Noviets

Alastair? lol I don't understand what you're trying to say there ^









The "I do not" was referring to you asking if I already had one


----------



## Krusher33

Meh... so far I'm finding 4.8ghz @ 1.525v but it's taking 1.55v to get 4.9 ghz on my new chip.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Get a cheap 8800/9800GT for your card until you can afford a proper one.


If he needs it I've got an 8800gtx I could let go.just.for the shipping cost









Edit:its the evga superclocked 1 gb


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldewitt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> If he needs it I've got an 8800gtx I could let go.just.for the shipping cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 560 ran bf4 med 1080p I don't think a 9800gt can run low or med for that matter my buddy was struggling keeping low on 9800gt X 2
Click to expand...

True, videos appear to be (1600x1200\1050?) and 30FPS ish. The 8800GTX murders a 9800GT though, so it could do a bit better as a temp card, and I remember 8800GTXs did pretty good on High( DX10) BF3.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yeah power hungry but a good card...is still use it if I.hadn't gotten my new rig...it was the most badass card around when.i overpaid for it all those years ago lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Alastair? lol I don't understand what you're trying to say there ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "I do not" was referring to you asking if I already had one


Oh shoot had a net fail! I was on my phone and something went wrong! What I was trying to say. That for a slim 120mm look at the Cooler Master Xtra Flo slim. It is 15mm. But I decided to go the route of a full 25mm thick and just mount it on the outside. If you mount a 120mm do not mount it so that the hub sits over the socket. Rather shifty it a bit towards the VRM side of the board. That way the fan will help cool the back of the VRM's and the socket at the same time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so anyone playing the new wolfinstine?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I played it about 6 hours or so but on 360 not on pc..kinda like it...good mix of old and new styles


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so anyone playing the new wolfinstine?


game is soo much fun=]
i love the story line and how the characters develop.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I played it about 6 hours or so but on 360 not on pc..kinda like it...good mix of old and new styles


Bah, IDC bout 360









PC master race









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> game is soo much fun=]
> i love the story line and how the characters develop.


I know the game is frame limited, but it is also a port so i'm curious how it runs on FX processors before i pay full price for it.

E: its a very old school doomy feel IMHO from what i've seen of reviews, but ofcourse most reviewers that i pay attention are all using 2011 i7s so ya...

I've been waiting for a game like this for awhile.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

it also has stealth features as well and what I've seen of the storyline is pretty good...guy looks exactly how I.pictured that.pixelated image from the original games..the throwing knives have a learning curve but are sweet once you get the arc down...I think personally though ill wait until the price drops before I buy because I'm a cheap....well you know lol...it is a nice mix of old fps and new mashed up...when i realized dual wield with all weapons and sliding rampages I found myself sometimes fooling my own stealth attempt.to rip it up with duals


----------



## Mega Man

great news guys today i ordered my sleeving and electrical connectors ~! my amd is one step closer.... last step.... a few rads !


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Bah, IDC bout 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC master race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the game is frame limited, but it is also a port so i'm curious how it runs on FX processors before i pay full price for it.
> 
> E: its a very old school doomy feel IMHO from what i've seen of reviews, but ofcourse most reviewers that i pay attention are all using 2011 i7s so ya...
> 
> I've been waiting for a game like this for awhile.


4.4 OC with 780 OC 1150

I get 60 FPS with 4k textures instead of 8k textures, and high on shadow instead of ultra.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Bah, IDC bout 360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC master race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know the game is frame limited,* but it is also a port so i'm curious how it runs on FX processors before i pay full price for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> E: its a very old school doomy feel IMHO from what i've seen of reviews, but ofcourse most reviewers that i pay attention are all using 2011 i7s so ya...
> 
> I've been waiting for a game like this for awhile
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 4.4 OC with 780 OC 1150
> 
> I get 60 FPS with 4k textures instead of 8k textures, and high on shadow instead of ultra.


do you dip much at all?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> great news guys today i ordered my sleeving and electrical connectors ~! my amd is one step closer.... last step.... a few rads !


Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do you dip much at all?


55? To be honest it had almost no dipping, most of it was always above 50 with 55 average dip when running really fast.


----------



## logan

Hey everyone, I've got a quick question for you about my recently acquired FX8350 and how it is showing load in Windows 8.1 Pros task manager. I've searched around for the same problem for a bit, and haven't found any posts on it, but I thought I'd ask here in case it was common knowledge somehow.

I just recently got my 8350, and also recently changed motherboards to the Gigabyte 970 UD3P. When I start up a stress test (So far I've used Prime95 (small FFT's) and IBT) and check the CPU load in task manager, mysteriously the CPU load isn't pegged at 100%. It usually is somewhere between 87-94%. Blend on Prime hits 99% load, but no higher. And the CPU portion of CInebench finally hits a reported 100% load.

I'm on "high performance" power plan with C&Q disabled, getting ready to start OCin, and I just want to make sure I'm actually stress testing it with these applications. Also, CPU temps and VRM temps are well under control (I'm at stock speeds). So far I haven't seen any temps over 49c (CPU or VRM), so I don't think its throttling.

Anyone else having this problem, or am I just doing something wrong?

Thanks for the help







.


----------



## Krusher33

In Watch Dogs, I think I'm seeing a 10 fps jump going from stock clocks to 4.8ghz.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've got a quick question for you about my recently acquired FX8350 and how it is showing load in Windows 8.1 Pros task manager. I've searched around for the same problem for a bit, and haven't found any posts on it, but I thought I'd ask here in case it was common knowledge somehow.
> 
> I just recently got my 8350, and also recently changed motherboards to the Gigabyte 970 UD3P. When I start up a stress test (So far I've used Prime95 (small FFT's) and IBT) and check the CPU load in task manager, mysteriously the CPU load isn't pegged at 100%. It usually is somewhere between 87-94%. Blend on Prime hits 99% load, but no higher. And the CPU portion of CInebench finally hits a reported 100% load.
> 
> I'm on "high performance" power plan with C&Q disabled, getting ready to start OCin, and I just want to make sure I'm actually stress testing it with these applications. Also, CPU temps and VRM temps are well under control (I'm at stock speeds). So far I haven't seen any temps over 49c (CPU or VRM), so I don't think its throttling.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem, or am I just doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In BIOS there is a voice "HPC". It's set to disabled by default. Change it to "enabled". I had the same problem when i first bought the UD3P and i couldn't understand why in Prime95, the frequency would fall every few seconds from 3,5 to 3 and back up to 3.5. Apparently Gigabyte had the brilliant idea to disable "HPC" by default...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> In BIOS there is a voice "HPC". It's set to disabled by default. Change it to "enabled". I had the same problem when i first bought the UD3P and i couldn't understand why in Prime95, the frequency would fall every few seconds from 3,5 to 3 and back up to 3.5. Apparently Gigabyte had the brilliant idea to disable "HPC" by default...


I stopped the freqency change by disabling APM, and not touching HPC.

from what I understand HPC makes your cpu run at 100% frequency 100% of the time, even when just sitting on the desktop.
but APM should make it not change when under load, but still let you go into idle when your not gaming.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I stopped the freqency change by disabling APM, and not touching HPC.
> 
> from what I understand HPC makes your cpu run at 100% frequency 100% of the time, even when just sitting on the desktop.
> but APM should make it not change when under load, but still let you go into idle when your not gaming.


I think we talk of something different. HPC= High Performance Computing. The motherboard comes with it "disabled". This, to my board causes a paradox, where in Prime95, the CPU can't maitain constant 100% load at 3500 and does a sort of "mini-throttle".

APM's job is to ensure that the CPU will remain within TDP parameters at all times. It's also related to Cool N Quiet which is responsible to briging frequency down to 1400 Mhz when idle.

The HPC shipping at "disabled", doesn't prevent idling at 1400. It prevents the CPU to maintain 100% load at 3500 at all times. So having CPU-Z open, while using Prim95, you see a constant "mini-throttling".


----------



## LordOfTots

Figured it was bout time I joined the club







just ordered a H220 kit, so I'll really get to push this chip in the near future


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> In BIOS there is a voice "HPC". It's set to disabled by default. Change it to "enabled". I had the same problem when i first bought the UD3P and i couldn't understand why in Prime95, the frequency would fall every few seconds from 3,5 to 3 and back up to 3.5. Apparently Gigabyte had the brilliant idea to disable "HPC" by default...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I stopped the freqency change by disabling APM, and not touching HPC.
> 
> from what I understand HPC makes your cpu run at 100% frequency 100% of the time, even when just sitting on the desktop.
> but APM should make it not change when under load, but still let you go into idle when your not gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think we talk of something different. HPC= High Performance Computing. The motherboard comes with it "disabled". This, to my board causes a paradox, where in Prime95, the CPU can't maitain constant 100% load at 3500 and does a sort of "mini-throttle".
> 
> APM's job is to ensure that the CPU will remain within TDP parameters at all times. It's also related to Cool N Quiet which is responsible to briging frequency down to 1400 Mhz when idle.
> 
> The HPC shipping at "disabled", doesn't prevent idling at 1400. It prevents the CPU to maintain 100% load at 3500 at all times. So having CPU-Z open, while using Prim95, you see a constant "mini-throttling".


Thanks guys, that appears to have fixed it. I disabled APM, and turned on HPC for right now to make sure I'd get max load, and firing up prime shows a 99% load, and the computer feels sluggish (as its supposed to during the test). So I'll fiddle around and see if I can keep one of them enabled. Either way though, now I know I'm not just losing my mind.

+rep







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it was bout time I joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered a H220 kit, so I'll really get to push this chip in the near future


Welcome!


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it was bout time I joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered a H220 kit, so I'll really get to push this chip in the near future


Nice ! are you already cooling the back of your board with a fan or ? you will probably need to even with water cooling with that board







, good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Nice ! are you already cooling the back of your board with a fan or ? you will probably need to even with water cooling with that board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , good luck and keep us updated.


I've been thinking about trying that, going to "experiment" tomorrow with some spare fans. Probably going to have to find something extremely thin to fit in there







I was also going to try the same thing over the VRM's on the other side...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Thanks guys, that appears to have fixed it. I disabled APM, and turned on HPC for right now to make sure I'd get max load, and firing up prime shows a 99% load, and the computer feels sluggish (as its supposed to during the test). So I'll fiddle around and see if I can keep one of them enabled. Either way though, now I know I'm not just losing my mind.
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Glad you resolved. This was my first Gigabyte motherboard ever and coming from an Asrock 970, the BIOS was very different and had options never seen before. Asrock has no "HPC" and it even disables APM automatically if you touch the voltage. When i installed the Gigabyte and saw the "mini-throttling" i couldn't believe my eyes. I thought "gee, i got a defective motherboard?". I still don't understand, why a motherboard that it's the only 970 motherboard that's screaming "overclock me". would ship with a BIOS feature disabled, that hinders running at stock clock at 100% load continuously! It doesn't make sense... It took me a while to figure out it was HPC throttling the CPU (i had to google more or less everything in the BIOS).

APM should always stay disabled. Othewise it will do anything (throttle) to ensure that you will never breach 125W TDP.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Nice ! are you already cooling the back of your board with a fan or ? you will probably need to even with water cooling with that board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , good luck and keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about trying that, going to "experiment" tomorrow with some spare fans. Probably going to have to find something extremely thin to fit in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also going to try the same thing over the VRM's on the other side...
Click to expand...

Stock heatsink fan works wonders for VRM duty. Also if you dont mind modding a hole in your side panel you won't need to worry about trying to fit in a fan.


----------



## Synister

Guys what is going on with my CPU Clock? Why does the sensor for frequency freak out so much?

Is there a setting I'm missing in the config?



Edit:
I also stumbled across this today:


Which seems to run the test with 'High' process priority. I only figured this out after everything but IBT locked up doing 5 x standard test!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Guys what is going on with my CPU Clock? Why does the sensor for frequency freak out so much?
> 
> Is there a setting I'm missing in the config?


Just misreads..

You are still fine..

If the minimums were down and you're getting hotter, then it will be throttling.. But seemed your's does not..


----------



## Synister

Cool stuff. Nothing to worry about at least - even though at test 8 in that run it hit 131GHz









@Alastair look in my sig!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Cool stuff. Nothing to worry about at least - even though at test 8 in that run it hit 131GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Alastair look in my sig!


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Now I need to sue you for stealing my property!
















EDIT: Also all the temperatures you showed us are all very good. 48C for the cores and 61C for the socket is all very good! Especially for air. You could maybe hit 4.6GHz!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to sue you for stealing my property!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also all the temperatures you showed us are all very good. 48C for the cores and 61C for the socket is all very good! Especially for air. You could maybe hit 4.6GHz!


I'm sure you don't mind really! It's a pretty cool line for our sigs though.

The Aegir with push/pull SP120 High Perf. edition







I knew it would hold well on the 8320 till she goes swimming!

That said, my Fiancée's rig has the two stock Xigmatek fans, and that out does my Corsairs.







I've ordered 2 x Aerocool DS 120s to try and tame the noise down. When sat less than 2 feet away the SP102s drive me nuts(and you can hear them through the whole house at full RPM








).


----------



## logan

Well, I've had a chance to get started on my oc. I just finished a 12 hr run of prime at 4.5ghz using 1.3925v vcore and LLC on medium. I'm seeing vcore readings of 1.360-1.404v in windows during prime. The highest temp I saw at thus speed was 59c, with it usually being ~53c.

So, personally id be inclined to call this stable except for one thing. The instant I stopped the test, the computer froze. I left it for a few minutes hoping that it would recover but it didn't. Simply hitting the reset button worked though.

Has anyone ever seen a seemingly stable oc freeze up the instant you finished/stopped the test? I don't think I've ever seen this one before.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Should hear the jet engines I have on the pc I replaced with this one...3000 rpm full speed no controller the two sound like a vacuum...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Well, I've had a chance to get started on my oc. I just finished a 12 hr run of prime at 4.5ghz using 1.3925v vcore and LLC on medium. I'm seeing vcore readings of 1.360-1.404v in windows during prime. The highest temp I saw at thus speed was 59c, with it usually being ~53c.
> 
> So, personally id be inclined to call this stable except for one thing. The instant I stopped the test, the computer froze. I left it for a few minutes hoping that it would recover but it didn't. Simply hitting the reset button worked though.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a seemingly stable oc freeze up the instant you finished/stopped the test? I don't think I've ever seen this one before.


It is probaly stable. Although one more small bump on Vcore should do the trick. Or you could to 10 runs of AVX IBT at maximum. If you don't pass that then you are not stable.


----------



## hurricane28

What would be best to test stability? AVX IBT or prime95? I am little confused because most programs are meant for Intel CPU's and i don't know if they are loading all the cores properly or are a good load for the FX.


----------



## logan

I just haven't seen an oc that is stable under load, but not at idle before. I'll double check, but I think I have all power management stuff disabled in the bios. I guess it could be voltage though.

I did pass ibt at very high before I even attempted 12hrs of prime.

When I get home ill see if I can re-create the idle freeze before I change anything.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What would be best to test stability? AVX IBT or prime95? I am little confused because most programs are meant for Intel CPU's and i don't know if they are loading all the cores properly or are a good load for the FX.


I 've had occasions where i passed IBT at Very High and failed Prime95. But IBT is good to save time, to find a stable enough voltage quickly and then run Prime to verify. But it's a matter of taste. Others are happy enough with IBT, others prefer OCCT, others yet run [email protected]


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> I just haven't seen an oc that is stable under load, but not at idle before. I'll double check, but I think I have all power management stuff disabled in the bios. I guess it could be voltage though.
> 
> I did pass ibt at very high before I even attempted 12hrs of prime.
> 
> When I get home ill see if I can re-create the idle freeze before I change anything.


It's very rare (although not unheard of - click my signature), to be unstable after 12h of Prime. But, if you want, i propose something. You ran Blend? Try 10h of LargeFFT this time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I 've had occasions where i passed IBT at Very High and failed Prime95. But IBT is good to save time, to find a stable enough voltage quickly and then run Prime to verify. But it's a matter of taste. Others are happy enough with IBT, others prefer OCCT, others yet run [email protected]


Yeah well, at first the main thing i did was gaming so i tested its stability in games because in my opinion i did not need to get prime or IBT stable but now i do a lot more and want to be 100% stable.

I tried several testing programs but i want the best but i guess there is no best because when i was prime stable for 2 hours the day after i got BSOD lol

I tried AIDA64 and it pushes the FX to its maximum FPU but i don't know if its an realistic load.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's very rare (although not unheard of - click my signature), to be unstable after 12h of Prime. But, if you want, i propose something. You ran Blend? Try 10h of LargeFFT this time.


EDIT: Try also something else. Is your RAM 1.5V? Try bumping it up manually by 0,5V.


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What would be best to test stability? AVX IBT or prime95? I am little confused because most programs are meant for Intel CPU's and i don't know if they are loading all the cores properly or are a good load for the FX.


Prime 95 is the standard, although there are others. And although ibt is "Intel burn test", its not actually limited to Intel processors.

I use ibt for short stability tests, and prime for my "final oc validation" tool.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah well, at first the main thing i did was gaming so i tested its stability in games because in my opinion i did not need to get prime or IBT stable but now i do a lot more and want to be 100% stable.
> 
> I tried several testing programs but i want the best but i guess there is no best because when i was prime stable for 2 hours the day after i got BSOD lol
> 
> I tried AIDA64 and it pushes the FX to its maximum FPU but i don't know if its an realistic load.


Prime95 stable for 2 hours is no guarantee of stability (click my signature). I do 10h Prime Blend + 10h largeFFT, after i have passed IBT at very high. Has never failed me. There is a reason why "old school overclockers" were running Prime95 for 24h before calling it good. People seem to think that Prime runs the same test all over again. It doesn't. It changes algorithms after each batch. Each algorithm may expose a slight instability. Once i had a RAM instability that Windows' memory diagnostic wouldn't catch. And it would only become apparent when running only 1 game. For whatever strange reasons. Prime95 caught it.


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> EDIT: Try also something else. Is your RAM 1.5V? Try bumping it up manually by 0,5V.


I haven't touched ram speed yet(or the ref clock), so I am really doubting its the ram.

What I am thinking right now is that the LLC settings had vcore high enough for the long period of load, but the moment the load stopped and the vcore dropped down while the chip was still hot (and less efficient) the freeze happened.

First thing I'm going to try to do is recreate the problem. I might lower LLC, and raise vcore and test again.

And I know 12 hrs of prime isn't guaranteed to be stable, but if not its pretty close. The weird part to me is just that it was technically after the load ended that it froze.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> I haven't touched ram speed yet(or the ref clock), so I am really doubting its the ram.
> 
> What I am thinking right now is that the LLC settings had vcore high enough for the long period of load, but the moment the load stopped and the vcore dropped down while the chip was still hot (and less efficient) the freeze happened.
> 
> First thing I'm going to try to do is recreate the problem. I might lower LLC, and raise vcore and test again.
> 
> And I know 12 hrs of prime isn't guaranteed to be stable, but if not its pretty close. The weird part to me is just that it was technically after the load ended that it froze.


Could be. It's more probable to be something related with vcore, than with RAM, but you never know. One of my RAM kits can't run stable at stock at 1.5v (which is its official voltage). Needs close to 1.6v.
But yes, it could be LLC. But i don't know much about it. I never touch it when i can.







This weekend i 've actually put the FX6300 in the Asrock motherboard and to overclock it suggests to disable LLC...Go figure... And i am stable at 4Ghz.

From my undervolting experience, LargeFFT is the most punishing for the CPU itself. Blend is best to test CPU+RAM. So maybe if you run largeFFT it will show some instability that Blend didn't.

12hours is really good in deed. Usually even after 8 hours, it's a rare thing to fail.


----------



## logan

LLC more or less exists to help counter the affects of vdroop under load. At least on my board, with it off I get about .05v if droop. With it on medium I get a droop of approx .005v.

I'll be home in an hour or so and will try fiddling about with things.

Oh, and while prime can and does test ram. My favorite ram testing tool is still memtest. Tests 5 & 8 are the hardest in my experience.

Oh, and I wasn't done with 12 hours. I am very much of the "old school" type of overclocked. Having had at least one corrupted os back in my early days of overclocking, I've been an advocate of a full run of prime for years now. And like you pointed out, most people don't seem to realize it doesn't just redo the same test...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a seemingly stable oc freeze up the instant you finished/stopped the test? I don't think I've ever seen this one before.


Yes, as you have found out for yourself. A very high LLC setting can give a false positive (pass a burn test but fail normal usage). Have seen it before.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> LLC more or less exists to help counter the affects of vdroop under load. At least on my board, with it off I get about .05v if droop. With it on medium I get a droop of approx .005v.
> 
> I'll be home in an hour or so and will try fiddling about with things.
> 
> Oh, and while prime can and does test ram. My favorite ram testing tool is still memtest. Tests 5 & 8 are the hardest in my experience.
> 
> Oh, and I wasn't done with 12 hours. I am very much of the "old school" type of overclocked. Having had at least one corrupted os back in my early days of overclocking, I've been an advocate of a full run of prime for years now. And like you pointed out, most people don't seem to realize it doesn't just redo the same test...


A rep and a bow is in order for testing thoroughness guide. I admit that myself is lazy to run memtest. When in trouble i run only the built-in Windows mem diagnostic. I am glad that your kind isn't extinct. The few things i learnt about overclocking, i learnt from the thorough guys like you, who once finished with their overclock, it was guaranteed rock stable.

Thanks, i always wondered why some overclockers prefered extreme LLC while others not. I suppose depends on how the motherboard behaves. Right now in the Asrock, with LLC disabled, i put 1.2875v in BIOS and it produces 1.336 at CPU-Z when Priming. If i put LLC "enabled" in BIOS, it skyrockets. So it's probably the weirdest motherboard around and in BIOS there is a clean indication "set disabled for AM3+". But as long as it works, i don't complain...

I 've had my share of Windows corruption too, when undervolting. Sigh...







That's why i am not lazy in Prime. But you know how it is. It's a bit like lung cancer. Every smoking man thinks it won't happen to him...


----------



## aaroc

I have 2 FX8350 available to use in a WC PC. One is from when the FX8350 just came out (1 or 2 years old) and the other one is just 3 weeks old. Which one do you recommend to test under water first?


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I have 2 FX8350 available to use in a WC PC. One is from when the FX8350 just came out (1 or 2 years old) and the other one is just 3 weeks old. Which one do you recommend to test under water first?


Usually the silicon gets better over time. I'd say its most likely that the newer chip is better.

But as far as testing both? I guess id start with the older one first, assuming you'll test both and that the newer one is better, that means you would ideally only swap CPUs once.

Good luck with the oc







.


----------



## Krusher33

I tried to mess with my OC some more. It crashed during Windows boot screen. Now it crashes no matter what setting in BIOS I have. Not even safe mode would boot up.


----------



## diggiddi

You might have corrupted your OS, but flash your bios and try again


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Usually the silicon gets better over time. I'd say its most likely that the newer chip is better.
> 
> But as far as testing both? I guess id start with the older one first, assuming you'll test both and that the newer one is better, that means you would ideally only swap CPUs once.
> 
> Good luck with the oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well that still is no guarantee i guess.

If i know for sure the newer chips are better i would sell this one and get a new one because mine does not clock well and need a lot of voltage even at 4.8ghz.to be stable.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You might have corrupted your OS, but flash your bios and try again


Yeah pretty sure it's the OS being corrupted but the problem is that I can't just simply repair it. Needs disc for 8.1, but I've only got Win 8 disc. And I failed to make a back up image.


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried to mess with my OC some more. It crashed during Windows boot screen. Now it crashes no matter what setting in BIOS I have. Not even safe mode would boot up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You might have corrupted your OS, but flash your bios and try again


First I would reset/clear the CMOS. The install of windows could still be fine, but if the oc is super unstable it wont even get past the loading screen.

It could be the os, but I would take the few seconds it takes to clear the CMOS before I did a full reinstall.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried to mess with my OC some more. It crashed during Windows boot screen. Now it crashes no matter what setting in BIOS I have. Not even safe mode would boot up.


I had that problem once and this is what i did:

power off the system and pull out the PSU cable and set the power switch to off on the PSU.

Than i remove the motherboard bios battery and hold the power button for a couple of seconds to be sure the capacitors are completely empty, than i reset the bios by holding something metal to the 2 pins on the motherboard (or in some cases you have an jumper) to reset the bios to its default settings.

If that not help i did the following: 1. Open a command prompt (or the Start-Run line).
2. Type and enter "sfc /scannow" (without quotes but with the space). Your files will then be scanned and repaired if necessary. It may take 10 or 20 minutes, depending on your system.

If that does not work i am afraid you corrupted your windows badly and have to do an reinstall.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah already cleared cmos and set it to optimized default.

Not sure how I can open a command prompt if windows don't boot all the way?

Edit: Sorry, didn't see the command prompt option during the Windows repair screen. I tried it, said it fixed something, but when restarted, same issue.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that still is no guarantee i guess.
> 
> If i know for sure the newer chips are better i would sell this one and get a new one because mine does not clock well and need a lot of voltage even at 4.8ghz.to be stable.


I just bought an 8320 and it is a poor clocker. My older 8350 does better, nothing to write home about but better.


----------



## qlekaj

Hi Guyz,

I just want to join the club, just recently bought an Fx 8320.

My Fx 8320 is running at 4.6Ghz at 1.32V(for daily use), passed IBT and P95 for 2hrs.
The max core temp only reads 49C, but the socket temp is too high, having a 68C.

I want to OC this to more than 5Ghz, my only problem(I think) is my motherboard(Asus M5A99fx Pro R 2.0), which limits me to a maximum of 4.8GHz at 1.35V (core temp 54C/socket temp 72C during stress test). Theres more headroom for the core temp to reach the 5Ghz, its hot season now here in my country, having an ambient temp of 35C-37C.

Planning to upgrade to a Crosshair V Formula Z, I think its too much.
Searching for a solution to lower down the temps of my socket, still searching,............


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah already cleared cmos and set it to optimized default.
> 
> Not sure how I can open a command prompt if windows don't boot all the way?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, didn't see the command prompt option during the Windows repair screen. I tried it, said it fixed something, but when restarted, same issue.


I think you can actually boot from a windows disk/usb image and do the same thing. Its the recovery console and I believe it lets you run all of the basic command line tools. I've never actually had a need to use it, but IIRC it does exist and do what you are wanting to do. However, if it were me, I'd rather just start over and make sure that the OS is clean. I'd get what you need off of it by running a Linux live disk or putting the HDD in another machine, and then just format and reinstall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I just bought an 8320 and it is a poor clocker. My older 8350 does better, nothing to write home about but better.


You bring up a good point. "Binning" is the term that is used to describe when the chip manufacturer tests chips, and chooses which pieces of silicon get to be which SKU. The chips that test better are usually the ones that get put in the higher performance SKUs. This is probably why the 8350 that you have that is older still OCs better than the new 8320 that you got. Also, although I mentioned that usually over time the silicon gets better, there is still a margin of error. An older chip very well could be a better OCer than the newer chip, but I'd bet that on average the newer chips OC better than the older ones of the same SKU.


----------



## Krusher33

When you reinstall windows 8, it creates a windows.old fold and saves your files for 28 days.

I'm just being lazy about this because I just did a reinstalled a couple of months ago to have a clean drive (been a year). But the key I have causes me to start with Windows 8. Then I had to install all the updates. Then I finally was able to upgrade to 8.1. Then all those updates plus the major one they had this year. I'm just bummed that I gotta go through all that again. I really hate that I have to have a 8.1 license to just reinstall starting at 8.1. I meany really? It's a free upgrade from windows 8, why do I gotta have a key for 8.1 if I have a key for 8? Bleh.


----------



## zila

@ Logan: yeah, I agree. When I have some spare cash to throw around I'm gonna buy another 8350 and see how it performs. Would be interesting if I got lucky with a good one.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> When you reinstall windows 8, it creates a windows.old fold and saves your files for 28 days.
> 
> I'm just being lazy about this because I just did a reinstalled a couple of months ago to have a clean drive (been a year). But the key I have causes me to start with Windows 8. Then I had to install all the updates. Then I finally was able to upgrade to 8.1. Then all those updates plus the major one they had this year. I'm just bummed that I gotta go through all that again. I really hate that I have to have a 8.1 license to just reinstall starting at 8.1. I meany really? It's a free upgrade from windows 8, why do I gotta have a key for 8.1 if I have a key for 8? Bleh.


Have you tried *Start Windows Using Safe Mode*?

IDK if that is still available on 8.1 though..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> @ Logan: yeah, I agree. When I have some spare cash to throw around I'm gonna buy another 8350 and see how it performs. Would be interesting if I got lucky with a good one.


Why not buy a better cooler for the price of a couple of chips?

I'm pretty sure a 360 mm Rad is a better choice compared to gambling in to another chip..lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I just want to join the club, just recently bought an Fx 8320.
> 
> My Fx 8320 is running at 4.6Ghz at 1.32V(for daily use), passed IBT and P95 for 2hrs.
> The max core temp only reads 49C, but the socket temp is too high, having a 68C.
> 
> I want to OC this to more than 5Ghz, my only problem(I think) is my motherboard(Asus M5A99fx Pro R 2.0), which limits me to a maximum of 4.8GHz at 1.35V (core temp 54C/socket temp 72C during stress test). Theres more headroom for the core temp to reach the 5Ghz, its hot season now here in my country, having an ambient temp of 35C-37C.
> 
> *Planning to upgrade to a Maximus V Formula Z, I think its too much.*
> Searching for a solution to lower down the temps of my socket, still searching,............


*Planning to upgrade to a Maximus V Formula Z, I think its too much.* --As with other guys, from AMD FX 83XX to a QUAD-Core Intel with hyper threading is a downgrade..

on another note, all I can say is WoW!! 4.8 at 1.35 Volts!! Give me that chip please!!!!


----------



## zila

Well, yes I would need another cooler as well. The reason for another 8350 is because I have another board I'd like to put a chip into. I have two UD5's and one CHVFZ. One of the UD5's is empty right now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why not buy a better cooler for the price of a couple of chips?
> 
> I'm pretty sure a 360 mm Rad is a better choice compared to gambling in to another chip..lol


When he gets that awesome chip then he can work on cooling it









Some chips also dont like going over a certain point without massive volts being thrown at them.

Id have 5.2 at 1.5v on a CLC over 5.1 at 1.7v under a custom loop any day


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> When you reinstall windows 8, it creates a windows.old fold and saves your files for 28 days.
> 
> I'm just being lazy about this because I just did a reinstalled a couple of months ago to have a clean drive (been a year). But the key I have causes me to start with Windows 8. Then I had to install all the updates. Then I finally was able to upgrade to 8.1. Then all those updates plus the major one they had this year. I'm just bummed that I gotta go through all that again. I really hate that I have to have a 8.1 license to just reinstall starting at 8.1. I meany really? It's a free upgrade from windows 8, why do I gotta have a key for 8.1 if I have a key for 8? Bleh.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried *Start Windows Using Safe Mode*?
> 
> IDK if that is still available on 8.1 though..
Click to expand...

Yeah I did. With and without networking. Disable enforce driver certification, disable malware, etc. They all do the same thing. Just crash at one point in the boot with a message saying restarting to repair console automatically or whatever.


----------



## qlekaj

@mus1mus

Here is the sample, 4.7Ghz @ 1.344V, you think I can push this to 5Ghz+ @ 1.4V?

47Ghz_zps1dfaa66e.jpg 93k .jpg file


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here is the sample, 4.7Ghz @ 1.344V, you think I can push this to 5Ghz+ @ 1.4V?
> 
> 47Ghz_zps1dfaa66e.jpg 93k .jpg file


uSing standart test? Thats not stable at *all*

Try using High and you will see xD


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here is the sample, 4.7Ghz @ 1.344V, you think I can push this to 5Ghz+ @ 1.4V?
> 
> 47Ghz_zps1dfaa66e.jpg 93k .jpg file


I will S&FBinit, if you attempt to beat the odds(gods)..make the way.LOL Go..


----------



## qlekaj

@austinmrs
Ok, I'll try to test it with High and post here the result.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> When he gets that awesome chip then he can work on cooling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some chips also dont like going over a certain point without massive volts being thrown at them.
> 
> Id have 5.2 at 1.5v on a CLC over 5.1 at 1.7v under a custom loop any day


You know I'd want to have a chip like that right?

Everybody does..

















I can't even get my lazy chip to 4.95 without giving it a hefty 1.6Volts and the thing is hell-yy hot


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I did. With and without networking. Disable enforce driver certification, disable malware, etc. They all do the same thing. Just crash at one point in the boot with a message saying restarting to repair console automatically or whatever.


Happens to me as well on an Unstable OC.. If you said, you went back to stock and still does that, I'd look for another pair of RAM sticks just to check..

And yes, you can download the OS from Microsoft Store if all else fails..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here is the sample, 4.7Ghz @ 1.344V, you think I can push this to 5Ghz+ @ 1.4V?
> 
> 47Ghz_zps1dfaa66e.jpg 93k .jpg file


First up, that is not the IBT AVX version.. Look at the OP for the link,.. or this: IBT AVX

2nd, Getting it to 5GHz is not yet guaranteed.. You'll encounter some hindrances:

1. Voltage Wall is one - You'll be surprised to see the amount of Voltage needed to stabilize your chip to say, 4.8 or 4.9..

2. Cooling - everybody here knows what I mean for this so
















3. Board - your board might limit you.. Again, MIGHT.. Not saying it will, it just might..
















4. Chip - there's a reason CHIP is last on my list if you aim for 5GHz..







Right guys?


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First up, that is not the IBT AVX version.. Look at the OP for the link,.. or this: IBT AVX
> 
> 2nd, Getting it to 5GHz is not yet guaranteed.. You'll encounter some hindrances:
> 
> 1. Voltage Wall is one - You'll be surprised to see the amount of Voltage needed to stabilize your chip to say, 4.8 or 4.9..
> 
> 2. Cooling - everybody here knows what I mean for this so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Board - your board might limit you.. Again, MIGHT.. Not saying it will, it just might..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Chip - there's a reason CHIP is last on my list if you aim for 5GHz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right guys?


The version of IBT i've used is hotter by 3-4C than P95(2hrs),
1. I've already stressed at [email protected], even if we increase the voltage to 1.375, its still a great chip.
2. I'm using a Cooler Master Seidon 240M. (@Php2,499.000-Brand New, LOL)
3.Yep, I agree, The Asus M5A99Fx pro R2.0, really limits my OC, and its very Hot.
4. Lets see if this is really a golden Chip... LOL


----------



## qlekaj

@mus1mus

1. Even if we say, 4.8Ghz at 1.4V, its still a great chip, Right?
2. I'm using Cm Seidon 240M
3. Yup, it limits my OC
4. Lets see if this is a Great Chip.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> 1. Even if we say, 4.8Ghz at 1.4V, its still a great chip, Right?
> 2. I'm using Cm Seidon 240M
> 3. Yup, it limits my OC
> 4. Lets see if this is a Great Chip.


What board are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> What board are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


Asus M5A99Fx Pro R2.0


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Asus M5A99Fx Pro R2.0


Ah, awesome, same as me


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> 1. Even if we say, 4.8Ghz at 1.4V, its still a great chip, Right?
> 2. I'm using Cm Seidon 240M
> 3. Yup, it limits my OC
> 4. Lets see if this is a Great Chip.


TBH, I can't really say what a good chip and a bad. All I care is squeezing everything I can.. Yes, I am that noob..

What I do know is that 4.8GHz is already a good Overclock. That's when most can say that performance really jumped. If you're tto keen, you'll also see that from 4.7 to 4.8GHz, the jump in performance is more apparent than the jump from 4.6 to 4.7GHz brings.

But for your question, 4.8 at 1.4 Volts, yes.. Your cooler can tame the chip at that level smoothly IMO.. You'll have to try..

If you're considering your MOBO limiting your OC, I'd say take a look in this forum as others have achieve respectable OC using the board.. Albeit with some trickery. But common knowledge shared here is to cool your VRM. grab that AMD Stock cooler and slap it to the VRM sink. Also, a fan at the backside of the mobo behind the CPU Socket is recommended for controlling that Socket Temp. Keep it within 5 Degrees of your Core Temp.

I'm having a gut feeling your statement relates to the Socket heating up badly. IIRC, they said that if Socket reaches 83 Degrees, you will throttle.

Try the tricks above if you haven't done them yet.. They can be fuugly but they work..


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TBH, I can't really say what a good chip and a bad. All I care is squeezing everything I can.. Yes, I am that noob..
> 
> What I do know is that 4.8GHz is already a good Overclock. That's when most can say that performance really jumped. If you're tto keen, you'll also see that from 4.7 to 4.8GHz, the jump in performance is more apparent than the jump from 4.6 to 4.7GHz brings.
> 
> But for your question, 4.8 at 1.4 Volts, yes.. Your cooler can tame the chip at that level smoothly IMO.. You'll have to try..
> 
> If you're considering your MOBO limiting your OC, I'd say take a look in this forum as others have achieve respectable OC using the board.. Albeit with some trickery. But common knowledge shared here is to cool your VRM. grab that AMD Stock cooler and slap it to the VRM sink. Also, a fan at the backside of the mobo behind the CPU Socket is recommended for controlling that Socket Temp. Keep it within 5 Degrees of your Core Temp.
> 
> I'm having a gut feeling your statement relates to the Socket heating up badly. IIRC, they said that if Socket reaches 83 Degrees, you will throttle.
> 
> Try the tricks above if you haven't done them yet.. They can be fuugly but they work..


Already applied those tricks, before with my Fx 6300, using Air Cooler, its very easy to install a fan on the VRMs and at the back of the socket, but now, with the Seidon 240M, still working on this, hehehe, anyways, just bought the Seidon 240M at Php 2,499.00...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Already applied those tricks, before with my Fx 6300, using Air Cooler, its very easy to install a fan on the VRMs and at the back of the socket, but now, with the Seidon 240M, still working on this, hehehe, anyways, just bought the Seidon 240M at Php 2,499.00...


Oh.. Pare!!

Hehe.. Good Price..

I also got a custom loop for 5K from TPC.. Used but still working well..

But my ambient temp is just too high at the moment that even a couple of 360mm rads can't cope with the heat of this summer at 5GHz.. Add in the fact that I have a Voltage hungry chip, 4.9 at 1.6!!


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh.. Pare!!
> 
> Hehe.. Good Price..
> 
> I also got a custom loop for 5K from TPC.. Used but still working well..
> 
> But my ambient temp is just too high at the moment that even a couple of 360mm rads can't cope with the heat of this summer at 5GHz.. Add in the fact that I have a Voltage hungry chip, 4.9 at 1.6!!


Yeah, its really really hot in our country, 35-37C ambient, hooooh...
I bought the Seidon as brand New, during the event of cooler master in Megamall...
Maybe you want the siblings(same batch I think) of my chip from DQ, hehehehe


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Yeah, its really really hot in our country, 35-37C ambient, hooooh...
> I bought the Seidon as brand New, during the event of cooler master in Megamall...
> Maybe you want the siblings(same batch I think) of my chip from DQ, hehehehe


just give me yours.. lol mine has been tested at 5.1GHz, yours hasn't yet broke 4.8 so let's trade.. hahaha Joking bro!!









I'm really looking to grab one.. But I think I might just have to prepare for something bigger.. In case AMD has something good next year.. I'm planning to building an "El Cheapo" "from SCRATCH" computer involving creating my own Aluminum case with the specs to match a 900D and/or a TJ11..I'll prepare the cooling and the case first. (It might get hotter next year!) lol

It will take some time but that is just to anticipate whatever good offerings the market has to give us before the year ends..


----------



## davwman

Just setup my 8350 on a sabertooth and have 640mm of rad space cooling this monster. I want 5ghz and followed the recomended settings for over clocking up to 5ghz. What other settings should I look at while over clocking at 5ghz? And how much NB volts are too much to stabilize the over clock?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I did. With and without networking. Disable enforce driver certification, disable malware, etc. They all do the same thing. Just crash at one point in the boot with a message saying restarting to repair console automatically or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Happens to me as well on an Unstable OC.. If you said, you went back to stock and still does that, I'd look for another pair of RAM sticks just to check..
> 
> And yes, you can download the OS from Microsoft Store if all else fails..
Click to expand...

Yeah I could try some new RAM but doubt it's that. It always crashes in the exact same moment.

The 8.1 download requires an 8.1 key. I have the DVD for the Win 8 though.


----------



## AzzKickr

http://valid.canardpc.com/58d1f7

Mind the FSB in perticular


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Just setup my 8350 on a sabertooth and have 640mm of rad space cooling this monster. I want 5ghz and followed the recomended settings for over clocking up to 5ghz. What other settings should I look at while over clocking at 5ghz? And how much NB volts are too much to stabilize the over clock?


Depending on ram used and NB bus speed up to 1.35v, AMD says it's safe up to 1.45v on air or water. Depending on the situation I've been as high as 1.55v but not for extended periods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/58d1f7
> 
> Mind the FSB in perticular


Yep that's getting up there, is that a stable OC or were you just seeing how high you could get the reference clock?


----------



## AzzKickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep that's getting up there, is that a stable OC or were you just seeing how high you could get the reference clock?


Stable, no I'm afraid not. I can take it up as high as 360 but then it's really tricky to get validated. 350 I can boot rather safely, validate, even do a few benches before it crashes.

My 24/7 OC is FSB at 325, multi 14.5 = 4712


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> 1. Even if we say, 4.8Ghz at 1.4V, its still a great chip, Right?
> 2. I'm using Cm Seidon 240M
> 3. Yup, it limits my OC
> 4. Lets see if this is a Great Chip.


If you get a 8320 to 4.8 Ghz 1.4v to do 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high I will eat my Seahawks hat. OK I wont but just give it a shot and I would bet you wont pass. I will eat my words if it does.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> 1. Even if we say, 4.8Ghz at 1.4V, its still a great chip, Right?
> 2. I'm using Cm Seidon 240M
> 3. Yup, it limits my OC
> 4. Lets see if this is a Great Chip.


prove it...

I call BullS**T

avx IBT on *very high* for atleast 10 runs, hwinfo with vcore and thermals showing, also clock speed

I never run standard so i've got not clue how it rates.. it isn't stressful at all, i start with Very High.

keep your opinions until you know what your chip can do. put it under some real stress make it sweat


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep that's getting up there, is that a stable OC or were you just seeing how high you could get the reference clock?
> 
> 
> 
> Stable, no I'm afraid not. I can take it up as high as 360 but then it's really tricky to get validated. 350 I can boot rather safely, validate, even do a few benches before it crashes.
> 
> My 24/7 OC is FSB at 325, multi 14.5 = 4712
Click to expand...

Ya I wondered about that since it usually gets a bit flaky up in that range. Here's the highest I managed http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt May try for higher some day but not sure if it'll do it without some serious cold.


----------



## AzzKickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> Ya I wondered about that since it usually gets a bit flaky up in that range. Here's the highest I managed http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt May try for higher some day but not sure if it'll do it without some serious cold.


Wow, niiiice









I'm always a bit reluctant to push such voltages trough it, even if only for a short burst. As a daily machine I'd rather having it survive my misabuses









I see you're running GTX580's on a Crosshair V as well ! Very similar systems in other words, cool ! Which brings me to some questions I have, being not so knowledgeable about overclocking; what load line calibration settings do you use ? Any other perticular voltage increases ? I have to crank my CPU/NB voltage a lot to get to higher bus speeds ...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya I wondered about that since it usually gets a bit flaky up in that range. Here's the highest I managed http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt May try for higher some day but not sure if it'll do it without some serious cold.


You've got me on the bus clock by a mile there








http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> Wow, niiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always a bit reluctant to push such voltages trough it, even if only for a short burst. As a daily machine I'd rather having it survive my misabuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're running GTX580's on a Crosshair V as well ! Very similar systems in other words, cool ! Which brings me to some questions I have, being not so knowledgeable about overclocking; what load line calibration settings do you use ? Any other perticular voltage increases ? I have to crank my CPU/NB voltage a lot to get to higher bus speeds ...


I run Ultra High or High for LLC daily, these chips and the board are very resilient so long as you can keep the temps down.

Fan on vrm's, Back of socket etc


----------



## AzzKickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You've got me on the bus clock by a mile there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4
> I run Ultra High or High for LLC daily, these chips and the board are very resilient so long as you can keep the temps down.
> 
> Fan on vrm's, Back of socket etc


Cool, as soon as I get home I'll check because I think I have it set more conservatively and above 4.5Ghz I'm not Prime stable. Gaming and whatever I throw at it, but not Prime. 4.5 and below and all is good though.

I have fans on the VRM's; after a couple of minutes of benching that became obvious when I put my hand in to "sense" heat sources


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> Ya I wondered about that since it usually gets a bit flaky up in that range. Here's the highest I managed http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt May try for higher some day but not sure if it'll do it without some serious cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, niiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always a bit reluctant to push such voltages trough it, even if only for a short burst. As a daily machine I'd rather having it survive my misabuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're running GTX580's on a Crosshair V as well ! Very similar systems in other words, cool ! Which brings me to some questions I have, being not so knowledgeable about overclocking; what load line calibration settings do you use ? Any other perticular voltage increases ? I have to crank my CPU/NB voltage a lot to get to higher bus speeds ...
Click to expand...

For LLC settings I have both the CPU and CPU_NB set to very high. So with the CPU , if I set 1.5v It'll drop slightly belo 1.5v but under load it's pretyy close to set voltage. I'm not one to run such a high reference clock 24/7, usually in the 250-280 range depending on what I'm doing but NB bus as high as possilbe. I'm a bencher so high voltage is fairly commom for me. My daily setting on that CPU would be 4.8G at 1.428v, I don't see a need to punish the system all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> [
> You've got me on the bus clock by a mile there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4


That's not a daily clock Sarge that was for validation only


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's not a daily clock Sarge that was for validation only


So was mine


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's not a daily clock Sarge that was for validation only
> 
> 
> 
> So was mine
Click to expand...

You were going for clock speed I wuld imagine though. I set out purposely to get the highest reference clockspeed I could for points at the Bot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You were going for clock speed I wuld imagine though. I set out purposely to get the highest reference clockspeed I could for points at the Bot.


That is something i haven't tried out yet.....maybe when the 6300 gets here


----------



## X-Alt

Can anyone post their 4.6GHz results (ambients 28C+) considering I gained a full 10C in IBT AVX (44.6 core on a cold March day to 55.8C core now) going from a chilly 24F outside and maybe 20C ambients to 27C. Is it normal for 1.46V to have these sort of temps or do I have a bad mount of my H220?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Can anyone post their 4.6GHz results (ambients 28C+) considering I gained a full 10C in IBT AVX (44.6 core on a cold March day to 55.8C core now) going from a chilly 24F outside and maybe 20C ambients to 27C. Is it normal for 1.46V to have these sort of temps or do I have a bad mount of my H220?


At 4.6 I'm getting around 53 degrees on the cores with an H100i during IBT AVX.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Can anyone post their 4.6GHz results (ambients 28C+) considering I gained a full 10C in IBT AVX (44.6 core on a cold March day to 55.8C core now) going from a chilly 24F outside and maybe 20C ambients to 27C. Is it normal for 1.46V to have these sort of temps or do I have a bad mount of my H220?


That's completely normal, you gave yourself the answer, higher ambient are a clockers nightmare.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's completely normal, you gave yourself the answer, higher ambient are a clockers nightmare.


Ah, I never expected ambients to have such an impact on core temps, guess I will have to wait till autumn to get my 4.8Ghz runs.

Edit: [email protected] [email protected]@1.48V run



3DM11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8390094


----------



## PcGamer1977

What does a overclocked fx 9370 get at Cinbench R15 benchmark? I dont have this program but I wonder what my fx would score on this? Its a Cpu benchmark right? This is what you guys use to determine the cpus' performance?

And clockspeed does make a diffrence here or no? Thank you.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> What does a overclocked fx 9370 get at Cinbench R15 benchmark? I dont have this program but I wonder what my fx would score on this? Its a Cpu benchmark right? This is what you guys use to determine the cpus' performance?
> 
> And clockspeed does make a diffrence here or no? Thank you.


OCd would mean? Clockspeed does indeed make a big difference and, at 4.8, 735-750 is the average from what I see..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> What does a overclocked fx 9370 get at Cinbench R15 benchmark? I dont have this program but I wonder what my fx would score on this? Its a Cpu benchmark right? This is what you guys use to determine the cpus' performance?
> 
> And clockspeed does make a diffrence here or no? Thank you.


Download and let us know what you get please? Thanks.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you get a 8320 to 4.8 Ghz 1.4v to do 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high I will eat my Seahawks hat. OK I wont but just give it a shot and I would bet you wont pass. I will eat my words if it does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prove it...
> 
> I call BullS**T
> 
> avx IBT on *very high* for atleast 10 runs, hwinfo with vcore and thermals showing, also clock speed
> 
> I never run standard so i've got not clue how it rates.. it isn't stressful at all, i start with Very High.
> 
> keep your opinions until you know what your chip can do. put it under some real stress make it sweat


Maybe you all guys are right, IBT AVX at very high stress level is a different story, I only achieved 4.7GHz @1.368V, the reason why I cannot stress my chip to 4.8GHz is due to the ambient temp, its too hot.


CPUZ Validation http://valid.x86.fr/g2ba7i


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Maybe you all guys are right, IBT AVX at very high stress level is a different story, I only achieved 4.7GHz @1.368V, the reason why I cannot stress my chip to 4.8GHz is due to the ambient temp, its too hot.


Golden Chip







By any chance, could you run 3DMark 11 Physics, mine seems slightly low (7638)?


----------



## PcGamer1977

I have no problem running it if someone can post a download link for me? lol.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> I have no problem running it if someone can post a download link for me? lol.


http://www.maxon.net/products/cinebench/overview.html


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> http://www.maxon.net/products/cinebench/overview.html


CINEBENCH?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Maybe you all guys are right, IBT AVX at very high stress level is a different story, I only achieved 4.7GHz @1.368V, the reason why I cannot stress my chip to 4.8GHz is due to the ambient temp, its too hot.
> 
> 
> CPUZ Validation http://valid.x86.fr/g2ba7i


That's actually pretty good for an 8320 @ 1.38v

To get to 4.8 it will most likely take a good chunk more volts. It seems to be the point where most Vishera chips start really begging for more power and more cooling.


----------



## PcGamer1977

I got 731 score, that totally sucks but oh well!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> What does a overclocked fx 9370 get at Cinbench R15 benchmark? I dont have this program but I wonder what my fx would score on this? Its a Cpu benchmark right? This is what you guys use to determine the cpus' performance?
> 
> And clockspeed does make a diffrence here or no? Thank you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> I got 731 score, that totally sucks but oh well!


The 9370 and 8350 are really the same CPU , with Cinebench 15 and 11.5 your NB speed and ram are going to make slight differences, but clock speed is the king on that bench.
Here's my best with an 8350 at 5533 /887 pts http://hwbot.org/submission/2456270_johan45_cinebench_r15_fx_8350_887_cb


----------



## PcGamer1977

Mah I really don't care about these kinds of things I just did it cause you guys asked me. I need a new I-pod cover or case thingy lol, off-topic.

I tried to up the Fsb then do another run on Cinbench, the score went down by 100 points for some reason. Oh well.


----------



## jaybirdmikey

I get it!!!..P95 is hot, IBT is not.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> I tried to up the Fsb then do another run on Cinbench, the score went down by 100 points for some reason. Oh well.


I meant the CPU_NB frequency, see if you can get it to run around 2800, probably need 1.3v or more for the CPU_NB


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I meant the CPU_NB frequency, see if you can get it to run around 2800, probably need 1.3v or more for the CPU_NB


Maybe with a 9370 you could get 2800 CPUNB haha with a 8350 I think it's more voltage than that


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I meant the CPU_NB frequency, see if you can get it to run around 2800, probably need 1.3v or more for the CPU_NB
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe with a 9370 you could get 2800 CPUNB haha with a 8350 I think it's more voltage than that
Click to expand...

Ya probably I haven't had mine in the board fo a while, TBH. The 9370 runs nearly 3100 at just over 1.3v, it really depends what I'm running everything else at.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya probably I haven't had mine in the board fo a while, TBH. The 9370 runs nearly 3100 at just over 1.3v, it really depends what I'm running everything else at.


All these high CPU/NB clocks, while I am at my little 2400MHz, do I gain much from increasing?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya probably I haven't had mine in the board fo a while, TBH. The 9370 runs nearly 3100 at just over 1.3v, it really depends what I'm running everything else at.
> 
> 
> 
> All these high CPU/NB clocks, while I am at my little 2400MHz, do I gain much from increasing?
Click to expand...

It can really improve your ram performance. It's the relay between the CPU cores and ram so speeding it up will increase data transfer speeds. For day to day you wouldn't notice it too much TBH maybe a few FPS gaming.


----------



## PcGamer1977

I have Corsair Dominator Gt ram, its the 2000Mhz but I cant get it higher then 1866mhz, It has the option to choose 2133 MHz but system would not boot at that speed. I think this memory is more for Intel then Amd systems? I just bought it cause it looks good haha.









Do I have to do it through Bios? The NorthBridge Frequency? I see its not in my Ai-suite 2 just the Nb voltage.


----------



## Johan45

To get the 2000 mem speed you'll need to raise the FSB frequency. You also might need a good bump to the CPU_NB volts as well. Some kits do have a hard time running on AMD systems if they weren't intended for them.


----------



## PcGamer1977

I don't have much time to mess with it today, gotta be at work in a few hours, maybe some other time. Now I get to go to work and look at all the Computer parts I want but cant have lol! The other day I was holding a Asus Mars II in my hand and I wanted to cry lol, that card would look soooo nice in my system hehe but $600+ dollars for a Gtx 760x2 I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If you get a 8320 to 4.8 Ghz 1.4v to do 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high I will eat my Seahawks hat. OK I wont but just give it a shot and I would bet you wont pass. I will eat my words if it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prove it...
> 
> I call BullS**T
> 
> avx IBT on *very high* for atleast 10 runs, hwinfo with vcore and thermals showing, also clock speed
> 
> I never run standard so i've got not clue how it rates.. it isn't stressful at all, i start with Very High.
> 
> keep your opinions until you know what your chip can do. put it under some real stress make it sweat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you all guys are right, IBT AVX at very high stress level is a different story, I only achieved 4.7GHz @1.368V, the reason why I cannot stress my chip to 4.8GHz is due to the ambient temp, its too hot.
> 
> 
> CPUZ Validation http://valid.x86.fr/g2ba7i
Click to expand...

I have the same board as you and I am at 4.8GHz with 1.5V. I live in South Africa and we can get pretty toasty here too! If you really wanna try reach for 5GHz you REALLY do need a back side fan. Maybe of 120mm size. That generally is big enough to cover the back of the VRM's and the socket!


----------



## AzzKickr

From 2000Mhz to 2133Mhz shouldn't be a problem, especially not for Dominator GT's. I have a set of 2133's running at 2333 at default latencies, only a voltage increase.

Always try to tune/overclock in BIOS. AI suite is for beginners (imho). Look for a divider as close to (if not equal to) 2000Mhz.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Ok asskicker I will, thanks for the wize words bro.


----------



## AzzKickr

You're welcome. I'll be glad to help out if necessary.


----------



## hurricane28

Looking for a good cooler? have enough space?

do not look further and buy the Noctua NH-D15 because its 6c cooler than the Corsair H100i according to Linus the techtips guy LOL


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looking for a good cooler? have enough space?
> 
> do not look further and buy the Noctua NH-D15 because its 6c cooler than the Corsair H100i according to Linus the techtips guy LOL


You might be LOL but I would seriously consider it. However, I do not see anywhere that it can be bought here in the USA. However, it probably would not fit with my ram anyways.


----------



## AzzKickr

By the looks of it I came to the right place. Do any of you knowledgeable Vishera overclockers know what the difference is between CPU/NB voltage and NB voltage ? Why are there 2 voltage settings that relate to the NB ? And what about HT voltage ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looking for a good cooler? have enough space?
> 
> do not look further and buy the Noctua NH-D15 because its 6c cooler than the Corsair H100i according to Linus the techtips guy LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be LOL but I would seriously consider it. However, I do not see anywhere that it can be bought here in the USA. However, it probably would not fit with my ram anyways.
Click to expand...

It is supposedly desigened to be more ram friendly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> You might be LOL but I would seriously consider it. However, I do not see anywhere that it can be bought here in the USA. However, it probably would not fit with my ram anyways.


I don't LOL at the cooler because i think its an amazing very good cooling heat sink, but 6c difference between H100i and the Noctua NH-D15 is hard to believe besides, from what this thing costs over here i can get an AIO like Corsair H100i, H110, Cooler master Nepton series etc etc that perform better than it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> By the looks of it I came to the right place. Do any of you knowledgeable Vishera overclockers know what the difference is between CPU/NB voltage and NB voltage ? Why are there 2 voltage settings that relate to the NB ? And what about HT voltage ?


this is a good review of the cooler:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is supposedly desigened to be more ram friendly.


Actually yeah


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> I have Corsair Dominator Gt ram, its the 2000Mhz but I cant get it higher then 1866mhz, It has the option to choose 2133 MHz but system would not boot at that speed. I think this memory is more for Intel then Amd systems? I just bought it cause it looks good haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have to do it through Bios? The NorthBridge Frequency? I see its not in my Ai-suite 2 just the Nb voltage.


I wouldn't be running my DIGI+ settings like that! If you've not touched the CPU NB Clock, no need for extreme LLC there. I'd add some to the CPU LLC though! Medium or High! Also you may find changing the CPU Power Phase Control to Optimised or Extreme beneficial also.









On a side note, I swapped out the 90mm fan I had behind the socket. Turns out I had 'dead spotted' the socket! Running one of the stock NZXT 120mm fans that came with the tempest now. Socket is around 6-8°C difference now, was closer to 12° before. Also now that I've got the fan hub positioned between the socket and the black heatspreader on the rear of the VMRs, my VRM temps are a good 8-10°C lower too. Winner!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> By the looks of it I came to the right place. Do any of you knowledgeable Vishera overclockers know what the difference is between CPU/NB voltage and NB voltage ? Why are there 2 voltage settings that relate to the NB ? And what about HT voltage ?


The two differing voltages are CPU/NB and NB.

CPU/NB Voltage is the voltage being fed to the IMC on the CPU itself. Thus this is why increasing this voltage adds more heat to the overall CPU temps.

NB Voltage is the NB Chipset on the Motherboard. Increasing this a notch or two can help stabilise RAM overclocks.

Hope that helps!









Edit: I'm not really aware of what HT voltage effects. Nor have I yet had the need to adjust it.


----------



## Undervolter

^ +1


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't LOL at the cooler because i think its an amazing very good cooling heat sink, but 6c difference between H100i and the Noctua NH-D15 is hard to believe besides, from what this thing costs over here i can get an AIO like Corsair H100i, H110, Cooler master Nepton series etc etc that perform better than it.


Oops, sorry then, my misunderstanding.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Maybe you all guys are right, IBT AVX at very high stress level is a different story, I only achieved 4.7GHz @1.368V, the reason why I cannot stress my chip to 4.8GHz is due to the ambient temp, its too hot.
> 
> 
> CPUZ Validation http://valid.x86.fr/g2ba7i


Psst, thats not exactly 1.36v, let me guess you left LLC on auto? (provide bios screen shots and ppl can suggest more ideal settings if there is alot left to auto)

grab HWinfo please, hwmonitor isn't very accurate.

but, from what i see so far, Solid IBT results, times and speeds are fairly uniform (meaning no huge spikes etc)

also, you've got a bit of the power saving features on, not a bad thing but can skew stress testing a little bit. Generally recommended to turn them all off until you've gotten stable (not saying that your not, it just can make it trickier with fine tuning)

I would like to see HWinfo Core clock readouts, with current/min/max your able to see what your cores are doing.. making sure that your cores are all working at the same speed together. power saving features and these readouts will generally get ppl to cry throttling when it is actually APM or CnQ doing its thing in the background.

from the looks of it you do have a mighty nice chip.. low leak for sure. lets see what she needs for 5ghz before we call her golden Ya?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Totally off-topic but i'm not in the mood to deal with Intel fanboi elitisim.

Anyone Running a Intel Laptop with HD4000 graphics? I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the HDMI (peasant cable) jack to recognize my PB278q as a monitor and not a TV. as i utterly refuse to even attempt a D-sub connection to a 2560x1440 monitor..

any suggestions outside scrap the notebook (its works not mine)?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looking for a good cooler? have enough space?
> 
> do not look further and buy the Noctua NH-D15 because its 6c cooler than the Corsair H100i according to Linus the techtips guy LOL


That's funny, considering I watched a video where he compared the Noctua, a Silver Arrow and tested them to be almost the same until extreme overclocks and the the H100i took over. I will look for it.

This is the D14 but do you think the D15 is that much better. 




I also should mention that Linus runs all of his testing at about 1500 RPM's because he is a freak about noise so with 2 x 140mm fans on the NH-D15 and 2 x 120 Noctua's at 1500 RPM it's not surprising that there tests show the H100i performing so poorly. I guaranty that Corsair did not design the H100i or any other cooler the build to run at that low of a speed when loaded up to the max. If you want one that runs super quiet I guess the NH-D15 looks good but if you really want to push the CPU and not just freak about noise I think you would see different results as evidenced by TTL's review.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's funny, considering I watched a video where he compared the Noctua, a Silver Arrow and tested them to be almost the same until extreme overclocks and the the H100i took over. I will look for it.
> 
> This is the D14 but do you think the D15 is that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also should mention that Linus runs all of his testing at about 1500 RPM's because he is a freak about noise so with 2 x 140mm fans on the NH-D15 and 2 x 120 Noctua's at 1500 RPM it's not surprising that there tests show the H100i performing so poorly. I guaranty that Corsair did not design the H100i or any other cooler the build to run at that low of a speed when loaded up to the max. If you want one that runs super quiet I guess the NH-D15 looks good but if you really want to push the CPU and not just freak about noise I think you would see different results as evidenced by TTL's review.


On AMD, I really doubt it will beat out the H100i, considering 6C is the difference between the latter and a lot of rads + a beast pump.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Totally off-topic but i'm not in the mood to deal with Intel fanboi elitisim.
> 
> Anyone Running a Intel Laptop with HD4000 graphics? I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the HDMI (peasant cable) jack to recognize my PB278q as a monitor and not a TV. as i utterly refuse to even attempt a D-sub connection to a 2560x1440 monitor..
> 
> any suggestions outside scrap the notebook (its works not mine)?


What's wrong with it not recognizing your monitor?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's funny, considering I watched a video where he compared the Noctua, a Silver Arrow and tested them to be almost the same until extreme overclocks and the the H100i took over. I will look for it.
> 
> This is the D14 but do you think the D15 is that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also should mention that Linus runs all of his testing at about 1500 RPM's because he is a freak about noise so with 2 x 140mm fans on the NH-D15 and 2 x 120 Noctua's at 1500 RPM it's not surprising that there tests show the H100i performing so poorly. I guaranty that Corsair did not design the H100i or any other cooler the build to run at that low of a speed when loaded up to the max. If you want one that runs super quiet I guess the NH-D15 looks good but if you really want to push the CPU and not just freak about noise I think you would see different results as evidenced by TTL's review.


Mild Clocks and not Max clocks dictate their review. There could be a point air coolers can be better than CLCs. But not when you're pushing them to the limits..

Most reviewers don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> On AMD, I really doubt it will beat out the H100i, considering 6C is the difference between the latter and a lot of rads + a beast pump.


http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/noctua-nh-d15_5.html#sect0

Too bad there's no H100i in the charts.. But it's no better than a Seidon at Max Overclock Achievable. And No better than the Phanteks..

So keep your hopes up if you're still looking at the D15..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's wrong with it not recognizing your monitor?


in the display options it is limited 1080p and labeled Asus TV pb278q

:/

note the TV...

its the only digital out, i assumed it would be able to do 2560x1440.. apperantly i was wrong.. the gtx660m can't even do 1440p, no option to but based on the performance at 1080p it won't game but i could used the pixel space to monitor crap at work.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I will join this club soon.... I am guessing a picture of hardware isn't good enough for now? I should be operational by weekend if all goes well. I guess there isn't one for the 9590,9370?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I will join this club soon.... I am guessing a picture of hardware isn't good enough for now? I should be operational by weekend if all goes well. I guess there isn't one for the 9590,9370?


if its an FX 8 core vish you are more then welcome in here









heck even if it isn't your still welcome aslong as no trouble is caused...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in the display options it is limited 1080p and labeled Asus TV pb278q
> 
> :/
> 
> note the TV...
> 
> its the only digital out, i assumed it would be able to do 2560x1440.. apperantly i was wrong.. the gtx660m can't even do 1440p, no option to but based on the performance at 1080p it won't game but i could used the pixel space to monitor crap at work.


Got it.. There seems to be nothing else you can do.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm really starting to regret switching back to the 8350. When I started re-installing Win8, I decided to give repair another try. It said something about a locked drive. So i googled and googled some more. Found some steps, none of them worked. "Screw it" I say and just went back to the plan of re-installing Win8.

Error occured, please restart the installation process.

Restarted, typed in the key yet again, it starts to set up...

Error occured, please restart the installation process.

...

So freaking bummed right now.


----------



## logan

How are you trying to reinstall windows? If you are booting from a disk or USB drive you should just be able to format the drive/partition and reinstall without any fuss.

And is your rig back at stock settings? You don't want to be installing on an unstable oc.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if its an FX 8 core vish you are more then welcome in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck even if it isn't your still welcome aslong as no trouble is caused...


Oh i'm sure i will bring some trouble, i am putting 4 290x's on a 9590 FX. I cannot wait to hear all the bashing i will get about "Bottlenecking".

FX 9590 @ (whatever speed i get too stable. most likely 5ghz for starting.) under water
4 x R9-290x GPu's under water
3x4k eyefinity resolutions. (11520x2160 - 6480x3840)

I will have a inbox full of hate mail from fan boys is my guess. Or i could make a thread for it and get crapped on all day about comparing physics scores. In the end it's all fun and i enjoy this for both gaming and benching  I'm hoping for the best on here and preparing for the worst


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> great news guys today i ordered my sleeving and electrical connectors ~! my amd is one step closer.... last step.... a few rads !
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it done.
Click to expand...

haha it will be awhile
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> In BIOS there is a voice "HPC". It's set to disabled by default. Change it to "enabled". I had the same problem when i first bought the UD3P and i couldn't understand why in Prime95, the frequency would fall every few seconds from 3,5 to 3 and back up to 3.5. Apparently Gigabyte had the brilliant idea to disable "HPC" by default...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped the freqency change by disabling APM, and not touching HPC.
> 
> from what I understand HPC makes your cpu run at 100% frequency 100% of the time, even when just sitting on the desktop.
> but APM should make it not change when under load, but still let you go into idle when your not gaming.
Click to expand...

no

apm- throttle @ 40c core, throttle @ certain wattage pull and throttle @ 72c socket

hpc removes all throttling but the socket
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried to mess with my OC some more. It crashed during Windows boot screen. Now it crashes no matter what setting in BIOS I have. Not even safe mode would boot up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You might have corrupted your OS, but flash your bios and try again
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pretty sure it's the OS being corrupted but the problem is that I can't just simply repair it. Needs disc for 8.1, but I've only got Win 8 disc. And I failed to make a back up image.
Click to expand...

as i stated in pm, you sometimes have to reload default bios then boot then reload your oc profile
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/58d1f7
> 
> Mind the FSB in perticular


nice another hwo has booted high fsb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> Ya I wondered about that since it usually gets a bit flaky up in that range. Here's the highest I managed http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt May try for higher some day but not sure if it'll do it without some serious cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, niiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always a bit reluctant to push such voltages trough it, even if only for a short burst. As a daily machine I'd rather having it survive my misabuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're running GTX580's on a Crosshair V as well ! Very similar systems in other words, cool ! Which brings me to some questions I have, being not so knowledgeable about overclocking; what load line calibration settings do you use ? Any other perticular voltage increases ? I have to crank my CPU/NB voltage a lot to get to higher bus speeds ...
Click to expand...

med-high should be plenty
dont worry about volts, worry about cooling several of us here have pushed 1.7-1.8 without issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> By the looks of it I came to the right place. Do any of you knowledgeable Vishera overclockers know what the difference is between CPU/NB voltage and NB voltage ? Why are there 2 voltage settings that relate to the NB ? And what about HT voltage ?
> 
> 
> 
> The two differing voltages are CPU/NB and NB.
> 
> CPU/NB Voltage is the voltage being fed to the IMC on the CPU itself. Thus this is why increasing this voltage adds more heat to the overall CPU temps.
> 
> NB Voltage is the NB Chipset on the Motherboard. Increasing this a notch or two can help stabilise RAM overclocks.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm not really aware of what HT voltage effects. Nor have I yet had the need to adjust it.
Click to expand...

he is correct, cpu/nb adds alotta heat which is only overshadowed by ht volts, which effects your ht .

nb1.8v helps to stabilize your fsb ( only need 0.005-0.01 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm really starting to regret switching back to the 8350. When I started re-installing Win8, I decided to give repair another try. It said something about a locked drive. So i googled and googled some more. Found some steps, none of them worked. "Screw it" I say and just went back to the plan of re-installing Win8.
> 
> Error occured, please restart the installation process.
> 
> Restarted, typed in the key yet again, it starts to set up...
> 
> Error occured, please restart the installation process.
> 
> ...
> 
> So freaking bummed right now.


you have to unplug all other drives i have learned

in other news, ... bad news.
my komodos look epics, my sli fittings... (3/6 ) leak.... /wrist

the case looks like crap, i need to make my own cables badly ( stuff otw atm ) and i found out i need to make some custom pump mounts, thinking about running 5 ddcs ! i know i will be doing at least 4 !

meh only reason my 290xs are not on my amd is the 7970 komodos look so sexay !

http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/category/deal-of-the-day.asp


----------



## AzzKickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> The two differing voltages are CPU/NB and NB.
> 
> CPU/NB Voltage is the voltage being fed to the IMC on the CPU itself. Thus this is why increasing this voltage adds more heat to the overall CPU temps.
> 
> NB Voltage is the NB Chipset on the Motherboard. Increasing this a notch or two can help stabilise RAM overclocks.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm not really aware of what HT voltage effects. Nor have I yet had the need to adjust it.


Aha. But I assume that the CPU/NB voltage is not only related to the IMC because ,due to my bus frequency of 325, I have a divider that is bang on my rated ram frequency and yet cannot run them without greatly increasing CPU/NB voltage. It's currently at 1.4V. I still have a lot of testing to do though; so many settings to play with.

Reason I'm asking actually is because I'm having difficulties in getting Prime stable. Sometimes I am, but there's so many settings/voltages to tinker with that I never can figure out what setting made me stable. And then I start to fiddle with them again and all is lost again ... *sigh*








System is stable enough for usage though; no matter what I do it never crashes. But I of course would really like to be Prime stable at one point. I'll sleep better then


----------



## AzzKickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he is correct, cpu/nb adds alotta heat which is only overshadowed by ht volts, which effects your ht .
> 
> nb1.8v helps to stabilize your fsb ( only need 0.005-0.01 )


What tool do you suggest using to monitor temps ? HWinfo ?

Then I should decrease my 1.8v again as I have it set at 1.89 currently.

First I will need to get Prime stable again. Then I'll start to lower voltages all around to see where the bottleneck is.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzKickr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he is correct, cpu/nb adds alotta heat which is only overshadowed by ht volts, which effects your ht .
> 
> nb1.8v helps to stabilize your fsb ( only need 0.005-0.01 )
> 
> 
> 
> What tool do you suggest using to monitor temps ? HWinfo ?
> 
> Then I should decrease my 1.8v again as I have it set at 1.89 currently.
> 
> First I will need to get Prime stable again. Then I'll start to lower voltages all around to see where the bottleneck is.
Click to expand...

yes hwinfo

too much voltage on that 1.8v will overshoot your fsb, i have been as much as 50 over ! ( IE set to 200 it shows as 250 ! )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's funny, considering I watched a video where he compared the Noctua, a Silver Arrow and tested them to be almost the same until extreme overclocks and the the H100i took over. I will look for it.
> 
> This is the D14 but do you think the D15 is that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also should mention that Linus runs all of his testing at about 1500 RPM's because he is a freak about noise so with 2 x 140mm fans on the NH-D15 and 2 x 120 Noctua's at 1500 RPM it's not surprising that there tests show the H100i performing so poorly. I guaranty that Corsair did not design the H100i or any other cooler the build to run at that low of a speed when loaded up to the max. If you want one that runs super quiet I guess the NH-D15 looks good but if you really want to push the CPU and not just freak about noise I think you would see different results as evidenced by TTL's review.


I don't like his biased reviews at all because he makes a lot of mistakes and making stupid claims like: ''get an after market fan because it is better than the stock fans which are crap''

Yes the stock fans on the H100i are utterly loud at full blast and Corsair uses these fans for a reason, they are rated for 2700RPM and 4.0MMH-20 so they blast a ton of air though the rad to make it work.

So to replace them for Noctua NF-F12 with 1500 RPM 2.61mm H-20 and plug them in a L.N.A. they only produce 1.83mm H-20 you do the math







They simply do not have enough static pressure or airflow to make it work, as simple as that.

Don't get me wrong on the Noctuas because i think they make a great product (accept for the color IMO ) but i don't think they are that good on corsair rads because of its density.

Also i run my cooler in push/pull for a reason, i can run it in quiet mode and it can cope with some light work and browsing and stuff but when i do something more taxing i need to set it to balanced and when the fans kick in its getting loud. Otherwise i can not hear the fans over my 200MM and 120mm exhaust fan because they are pretty loud. That is why i am looking for an good alternative for the standard Corsair fans and have had no luck finding them.

I am thinking of getting these fans: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=80&lng=en&set=1 they have an massively 7,63 mm H-20 but are even louder than the Corsair fans.
But maybe i can run them at a lower RPM and still have better performance than i have now.


----------



## AzzKickr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes hwinfo
> 
> too much voltage on that 1.8v will overshoot your fsb, i have been as much as 50 over ! ( IE set to 200 it shows as 250 ! )


Will do, thx !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Oh i'm sure i will bring some trouble, i am putting 4 290x's on a 9590 FX. I cannot wait to hear all the bashing i will get about "Bottlenecking".
> 
> FX 9590 @ (whatever speed i get too stable. most likely 5ghz for starting.) under water
> 4 x R9-290x GPu's under water
> 3x4k eyefinity resolutions. (11520x2160 - 6480x3840)
> 
> I will have a inbox full of hate mail from fan boys is my guess. Or i could make a thread for it and get crapped on all day about comparing physics scores. In the end it's all fun and i enjoy this for both gaming and benching  I'm hoping for the best on here and preparing for the worst


Ah, don't worry about the haters, Half the fun with these chips is tinkering around with them









Speaking of which...a new toy came in for me to mess about with:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't like his biased reviews at all because he makes a lot of mistakes and making stupid claims like: ''get an after market fan because it is better than the stock fans which are crap''
> 
> Yes the stock fans on the H100i are utterly loud at full blast and Corsair uses these fans for a reason, they are rated for 2700RPM and 4.0MMH-20 so they blast a ton of air though the rad to make it work.
> 
> So to replace them for Noctua NF-F12 with 1500 RPM 2.61mm H-20 and plug them in a L.N.A. they only produce 1.83mm H-20 you do the math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They simply do not have enough static pressure or airflow to make it work, as simple as that.
> 
> Don't get me wrong on the Noctuas because i think they make a great product (accept for the color IMO ) but i don't think they are that good on corsair rads because of its density.
> 
> Also i run my cooler in push/pull for a reason, i can run it in quiet mode and it can cope with some light work and browsing and stuff but when i do something more taxing i need to set it to balanced and when the fans kick in its getting loud. Otherwise i can not hear the fans over my 200MM and 120mm exhaust fan because they are pretty loud. That is why i am looking for an good alternative for the standard Corsair fans and have had no luck finding them.
> 
> I am thinking of getting these fans: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=80&lng=en&set=1 they have an massively 7,63 mm H-20 but are even louder than the Corsair fans.
> But maybe i can run them at a lower RPM and still have better performance than i have now.


For the Price of a Noctua, I'd pick a High RPM Gentle Typhoons if I were you mate. 5400RPM GTs are sold here, locally, for about 20-25 US$.. They are great!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For the Price of a Noctua, I'd pick a High RPM Gentle Typhoons if I were you mate. 5400RPM GTs are sold here, locally, for about 20-25 US$.. They are great!!


Thnx for the input dude









I can't find anything about the static pressure they produce, even their website does not tell.

But i still would go with the Noctua fans because of their awesome build quality and outstanding warranty.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

MSI are teasing a New AMD board at Computex for those that might be interested, looks like an AM3+ board to me:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the input dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find anything about the static pressure they produce, even their website does not tell.
> 
> But i still would go with the Noctua fans because of their awesome build quality and outstanding warranty.


Here you go mate Greater than 12 mm H2O at 4800 RPM and UP









Anyway, personally, I don't think I'll ever love to have my computer buzzing with fans at 2000+ RPM..

And yeah, just a quick experiment on OVERVOLTING some fans, Cougars Dual-Xs at 19 Volts are still pretty much dead silent while pushing twice as much if not more air through the rads.. LOL


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI are teasing a New AMD board at Computex for those that might be interested, looks like an AM3+ board to me:


Looks like AM3+ indeed..










And that is a good looking one!!!


----------



## Devil46

I have got my 8320


----------



## AzzKickr

OOOOH nice !! Well they have me interested now ! Hopefully it comes with the right "packages" like M.2, KillerNIC, etc.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI are teasing a New AMD board at Computex for those that might be interested, looks like an AM3+ board to me:


Looks like an amazing board


----------



## mus1mus

Interesting, a keen look at it makes me believe it's a M-ATX 990FX Board..

8-Chokes for 8 CPU Phases??

2 PCIe2.0 X 16

6 Sata 6GBPS

And a hefty VRM Heatsink..


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI are teasing a New AMD board at Computex for those that might be interested, looks like an AM3+ board to me:


Interesting. If this is indeed a micro-ATX board like mus1mus thinks so, this could very well be a game changer for the AM3+ platform with regards to smaller form factors.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here you go mate Greater than 12 mm H2O at 4800 RPM and UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, personally, I don't think I'll ever love to have my computer buzzing with fans at 2000+ RPM..
> 
> And yeah, just a quick experiment on OVERVOLTING some fans, Cougars Dual-Xs at 19 Volts are still pretty much dead silent while pushing twice as much if not more air through the rads.. LOL


Thnx man, i guess i were looking with my eyes closed









Those fans are ugly as holy hell but the performance is outstanding, at 2591 they have 4.318mm H-20 at 19DB! while my standard fans have only 4mm H-20 at 2700 at 37DB so big gain there.

At almost the same DB they deliver over 8mm H-20, thats really amazing dude, i do wonder how accurate this review is but if its legit the performance is outstanding


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Interesting. If this is indeed a micro-ATX board like mus1mus thinks so, this could very well be a game changer for the AM3+ platform with regards to smaller form factors.


It's not mATX i'm sure of that, Most likely MSI's Gaming board for AM3+ seeing as they don't have one yet


----------



## austinmrs

Hope that board will be good to overclock, like the Sabertooth. If yes, would be my next purchase


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's not mATX i'm sure of that, Most likely MSI's Gaming board for AM3+ seeing as they don't have one yet


If it' s not M for micro, I'll stick with another M for mini.. 2 PCIe slots and spacing between them. Plus, if you look closely at the bottom left, you'll see the usual TB header in there..








mini or micro atx I bet.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If it' s not M for micro, I'll stick with another M for mini.. 2 PCIe slots and spacing between them. Plus, if you look closely at the bottom left, you'll see the usual TB header in there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini or micro atx I bet.


I hope it is mATX would be properly awesome if it was.

Would be awesome to have a proper Mini 8-core gaming beast


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Psst, thats not exactly 1.36v, let me guess you left LLC on auto? (provide bios screen shots and ppl can suggest more ideal settings if there is alot left to auto)
> 
> grab HWinfo please, hwmonitor isn't very accurate.
> 
> but, from what i see so far, Solid IBT results, times and speeds are fairly uniform (meaning no huge spikes etc)
> 
> also, you've got a bit of the power saving features on, not a bad thing but can skew stress testing a little bit. Generally recommended to turn them all off until you've gotten stable (not saying that your not, it just can make it trickier with fine tuning)
> 
> I would like to see HWinfo Core clock readouts, with current/min/max your able to see what your cores are doing.. making sure that your cores are all working at the same speed together. power saving features and these readouts will generally get ppl to cry throttling when it is actually APM or CnQ doing its thing in the background.
> 
> from the looks of it you do have a mighty nice chip.. low leak for sure. lets see what she needs for 5ghz before we call her golden Ya?


Here is your request buddy,


I dont think I still have to provide screenshot for HWinfo showing the clocks, the results of the IBT already saying what my cores are doing during stress test, ryt?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Here is your request buddy,
> 
> 
> I dont think I still have to provide screenshot for HWinfo showing the clocks, the results of the IBT already saying what my cores are doing during stress test, ryt?


You can use bios capture by using a fat32 formatted USB stick and pressing f12 inside the bios..

Bro, care to tell you chips batch ID? Or a picture of your chip's lid..

I might try picking one on DQ if I can match your batch I'd..







that is a good bin all I'm saying..


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can use bios capture by using a fat32 formatted USB stick and pressing f12 inside the bios..
> 
> Bro, care to tell you chips batch ID? Or a picture of your chip's lid..
> 
> I might try picking one on DQ if I can match your batch I'd..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a good bin all I'm saying..


Where can I find the batch ID...


----------



## qlekaj

Sorry, double post..


----------



## austinmrs

Was going to buy the Sabertooth this week, but now i will wait to see what msi will bring!

Maybe with this, Asus will think on release new AM3+ boards, with new features.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ah, don't worry about the haters, Half the fun with these chips is tinkering around with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...a new toy came in for me to mess about with:


Woohoo! May the silicon lottery bless you well! Talk about maximizing OC 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI are teasing a New AMD board at Computex for those that might be interested, looks like an AM3+ board to me:


Yes i saw an asus one also, figures after i just bought a ud7 hehe. I think the quad gpu board will stay UD7 natively for some time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Woohoo! May the silicon lottery bless you well! Talk about maximizing OC
> Yes i saw an asus one also, figures after i just bought a ud7 hehe. I think the quad gpu board will stay UD7 natively for some time.


Thanks, This will be going into another rig after i get the rest of the parts for it









The Asus board was the Crossblade Ranger, FM2+ only that one









makes sense though, AM3+ is a dying socket, just hoping that whatever AMD are working on comes out within the next 12 months rather than 2 years from now


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Where can I find the batch ID...


A picture of your chip will do.. If you don't mind pulling the block and reapply TIM back to your set up..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> just hoping that whatever AMD are working on comes out within the next 12 months rather than 2 years from now


I wouldn't hold my breath Sarge, if AMD says 2016 then it'll be closer to 2017 in my opinion. They have a bad habit of over hype and delays. Sure it would be great to get something sooner than later but... You would think they must realize that they're losing enthusiasts by not having something to offer. Even when ( if) they do come through it's going to have to be something stellar to win back their fans let alone pull people away from Intel.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath Sarge, if AMD says 2016 then it'll be closer to 2017 in my opinion. They have a bad habit of over hype and delays. Sure it would be great to get something sooner than later but... You would think they must realize that they're losing enthusiasts by not having something to offer. Even when ( if) they do come through it's going to have to be something stellar to win back their fans let alone pull people away from Intel.


yeah i know, Excavator is supposed to be announced end of this year and released early next year i think.....that's if they don't skip it altogether and just go with the new arch they are working on









I just want something new and shiny from AMD's CPU department, new chipset, new CPU, something really


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> How are you trying to reinstall windows? If you are booting from a disk or USB drive you should just be able to format the drive/partition and reinstall without any fuss.
> 
> And is your rig back at stock settings? You don't want to be installing on an unstable oc.


Yeah it was still on optimized default.

I think the issue was that it has a new motherboard and the drive got locked because of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried to mess with my OC some more. It crashed during Windows boot screen. Now it crashes no matter what setting in BIOS I have. Not even safe mode would boot up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You might have corrupted your OS, but flash your bios and try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah pretty sure it's the OS being corrupted but the problem is that I can't just simply repair it. Needs disc for 8.1, but I've only got Win 8 disc. And I failed to make a back up image.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as i stated in pm, you sometimes have to reload default bios then boot then reload your oc profile
Click to expand...

A little late for that. But I had put the RAM back to the same speed. Just the CPU speed was back to its default.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm really starting to regret switching back to the 8350. When I started re-installing Win8, I decided to give repair another try. It said something about a locked drive. So i googled and googled some more. Found some steps, none of them worked. "Screw it" I say and just went back to the plan of re-installing Win8.
> 
> Error occured, please restart the installation process.
> 
> Restarted, typed in the key yet again, it starts to set up...
> 
> Error occured, please restart the installation process.
> 
> ...
> 
> So freaking bummed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> you have to unplug all other drives i have learned
Click to expand...

All other drives are unplugged from my research about locked drives.

I really think that it's because I had swapped motherboards and now the drive is locked and won't re-install or repair and what not. I'm going to use another drive that I know will work on the board to erase the drive I'm having problems with and try again. In about.... 14 hours from now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah it was still on optimized default.
> 
> I think the issue was that it has a new motherboard and the drive got locked because of it.
> A little late for that. But I had put the RAM back to the same speed. Just the CPU speed was back to its default.
> All other drives are unplugged from my research about locked drives.
> 
> I really think that it's because I had swapped motherboards and now the drive is locked and won't re-install or repair and what not. I'm going to use another drive that I know will work on the board to erase the drive I'm having problems with and try again. In about.... 14 hours from now.


You need a fresh install for new mobo..

And possibly, a new windows licence.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A picture of your chip will do.. If you don't mind pulling the block and reapply TIM back to your set up..


Ok, I'll try.
Any software?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Ok, I'll try.
> Any software?


Software cannot detect your chips batch number..

And yes, which DQ branch was it??


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah it was still on optimized default.
> 
> I think the issue was that it has a new motherboard and the drive got locked because of it.
> A little late for that. But I had put the RAM back to the same speed. Just the CPU speed was back to its default.
> All other drives are unplugged from my research about locked drives.
> 
> I really think that it's because I had swapped motherboards and now the drive is locked and won't re-install or repair and what not. I'm going to use another drive that I know will work on the board to erase the drive I'm having problems with and try again. In about.... 14 hours from now.
> 
> 
> 
> You need a fresh install for new mobo..
> 
> And possibly, a new windows licence.
Click to expand...

Not always.

No, don't need a new license. When you reactivate via phone, they ask how many computers will the key be used on. Just say 1 and be honest about it.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Software cannot detect your chips batch number..
> 
> And yes, which DQ branch was it??


Makati Branch.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not always.
> 
> No, don't need a new license. When you reactivate via phone, they ask how many computers will the key be used on. Just say 1 and be honest about it.


am i the only person that goes in an deactivates my Key before reformatting?

but i always have an evaluation copy that doesnt have akey that lasts all of like 30 days? more then enough time to make a new install access your old data to back up deactivate keys and then wipe


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not always.
> 
> No, don't need a new license. When you reactivate via phone, they ask how many computers will the key be used on. Just say 1 and be honest about it.
> 
> 
> 
> am i the only person that goes in an deactivates my Key before reformatting?
> 
> but i always have an evaluation copy that doesnt have akey that lasts all of like 30 days? more then enough time to make a new install access your old data to back up deactivate keys and then wipe
Click to expand...

I used to do that with Win XP and Win 7. I give a try till it alerts me about the deadline before I activate. But with Win8, it won't continue with installing unless you put in the key. Unless I'm missing something on that page?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Here is your request buddy,
> 
> 
> I dont think I still have to provide screenshot for HWinfo showing the clocks, the results of the IBT already saying what my cores are doing during stress test, ryt?


you don't have to.

there are nuances to be noticed that are not apparent. how much the cores fluctuate, what the min clocks and max clocks are the tighter the swing is better for stability

and you can disable the spread spectrum in your bios shot,


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I used to do that with Win XP and Win 7. I give a try till it alerts me about the deadline before I activate. But with Win8, it won't continue with installing unless you put in the key. Unless I'm missing something on that page?


w8 pro? or home?

or take a picture of the screen i'm not recalling anything of the sort on w8 (did four w8 installs this week so it is kinda fresh)

my first action in windows8 is edit group policy..

Temp Disable the store, temp disable auto update, disable w8 welcome vid for new users..

this allows me to have less headaches getting w8 set up.

also with W8 i would suggest reverting back to stock for the install. ( i would weird all settings down, flash bios(same bios u are using just freshin it up) leave at default) install windows and once that is done i bring my OC back..


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and you can disable the spread spectrum in your bios shot,


Thanks for the suggestion buddy,
Do you think I have to upgrade my motherboard to achieve best results for overclocking?
I'm considering Asus Crosshair V Formula Z, 990Fx Sabertooth and Asrock 990Fx Extreme9.
I'm considering the Asrock, since its the latest(I think) Fx board as of now, and it was designed for the High powered Fx processors,.
What do you think?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion buddy,
> Do you think I have to upgrade my motherboard to achieve best results for overclocking?
> I'm considering Asus Crosshair V Formula Z, 990Fx Sabertooth and Asrock 990Fx Extreme9.
> I'm considering the Asrock, since its the latest(I think) Fx board as of now, and it was designed for the High powered Fx processors,.
> What do you think?


cross hair is overkill, no doubt bout that, It you are going to use LN2 the crosshair makes sense.

Saberkitty is a good bet, I'd stay away from the asrocks they seem to be spotty at best.

don't count out gigabyte


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion buddy,
> Do you think I have to upgrade my motherboard to achieve best results for overclocking?
> I'm considering Asus Crosshair V Formula Z, 990Fx Sabertooth and Asrock 990Fx Extreme9.
> I'm considering the Asrock, since its the latest(I think) Fx board as of now, and it was designed for the High powered Fx processors,.
> What do you think?


Fill out the rigbuilder and put it in your sig for starters (link in my signature)

Depends on what board you have now and what clock speeds you are after, CVF-Z is mainly for extreme clocks, Saberkitty is just as good but cheaper.

I'm wary of Asrock tbh, I'd go for a Giga UD5 over the Extreme9, MSI are supposed to be bringing out another AM3+ board in a couple of days as well.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cross hair is overkill, no doubt bout that, It you are going to use LN2 the crosshair makes sense.
> 
> Saberkitty is a good bet, I'd stay away from the asrocks they seem to be spotty at best.
> 
> don't count out gigabyte


The only available Gigabyte in my country is the 990Fxa ud3 rev 4 - I've read too many issues here.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Thought I'd declare myself a member as I have just finished my cheapo rebuild with a FX8350 on a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB 3 Rev.5 board. Still at stock at the moment and I've been making sure the VRMs and Northbridge stay cool by adding fans to the coolers.




Theres a small 400mm fan on the northbridge


and some 30mm fans on the southbridge and VRMS

Any advise on overclocking would be gratefully received ( as long as it isnt buy anouther mobo, I've heard that one already)

Cheers Mike The Owl


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thought I'd declare myself a member as I have just finished my cheapo rebuild with a FX8350 on a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB 3 Rev.5 board. Still at stock at the moment and I've been making sure the VRMs and Northbridge stay cool by adding fans to the coolers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a small 400mm fan on the northbridge
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some 30mm fans on the southbridge and VRMS
> 
> Any advise on overclocking would be gratefully received ( *as long as it isnt buy anouther mobo*, I've heard that one already)
> 
> Cheers Mike The Owl


I shall keep quiet then









In your case i'd just lower ram timings and just tune the stock speeds, you might be able to hit 4.2-4.3 but that would be as far as i'd push it personally.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thought I'd declare myself a member as I have just finished my cheapo rebuild with a FX8350 on a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB 3 Rev.5 board. Still at stock at the moment and I've been making sure the VRMs and Northbridge stay cool by adding fans to the coolers.
> [IMG ALT="In total there are over 13 fans in my case ( a Haf 922) .Most pointing at the cheap 78LMT-USB3 Rev.5 Mobo"
> 
> Theres a small 400mm fan on the northbridge
> 
> [IMG ALT="another 30mm fan mounted on \vrm cooler
> Any advise on overclocking would be gratefully received ( as long as it isnt buy anouther mobo, I've heard that one already)
> 
> Cheers Mike The Owl


i wouldnt try overclocking on your current board fella, could go boom boom

id stick at stock til u can afford a half decent mobo


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah it was still on optimized default.
> 
> I think the issue was that it has a new motherboard and the drive got locked because of it.
> A little late for that. But I had put the RAM back to the same speed. Just the CPU speed was back to its default.
> All other drives are unplugged from my research about locked drives.
> 
> I really think that it's because I had swapped motherboards and now the drive is locked and won't re-install or repair and what not. I'm going to use another drive that I know will work on the board to erase the drive I'm having problems with and try again. In about.... 14 hours from now.


I've never seen a hard drive get locked like that before. It still seems to me that booting from a disk and formatting should work fine. And if for some reason windows isn't working for that, then go ahead and download a Linux live distro and boot from that to wipe it. Then boot off the windows install disk again and format/ reinstall.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah it was still on optimized default.
> 
> I think the issue was that it has a new motherboard and the drive got locked because of it.
> A little late for that. But I had put the RAM back to the same speed. Just the CPU speed was back to its default.
> All other drives are unplugged from my research about locked drives.
> 
> I really think that it's because I had swapped motherboards and now the drive is locked and won't re-install or repair and what not. I'm going to use another drive that I know will work on the board to erase the drive I'm having problems with and try again. In about.... 14 hours from now.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a hard drive get locked like that before. It still seems to me that booting from a disk and formatting should work fine. And if for some reason windows isn't working for that, then go ahead and download a Linux live distro and boot from that to wipe it. Then boot off the windows install disk again and format/ reinstall.
Click to expand...

I really don't wanna have to copy/paste a billion lines to get a linux drive going when I already have a drive with win7 ready to go.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looking for a good cooler? have enough space?
> 
> do not look further and buy the Noctua NH-D15 because its 6c cooler than the Corsair H100i according to Linus the techtips guy LOL


Nice..on an FX or ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thought I'd declare myself a member as I have just finished my cheapo rebuild with a FX8350 on a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB 3 Rev.5 board. Still at stock at the moment and I've been making sure the VRMs and Northbridge stay cool by adding fans to the coolers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a small 400mm fan on the northbridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some 30mm fans on the southbridge and VRMS
> 
> Any advise on overclocking would be gratefully received ( as long as it isnt buy anouther mobo, I've heard that one already)
> 
> Cheers Mike The Owl


Nice, how did you make those fans hold like that super glue ?`lol just curious.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Thanks Gurtruude, I shall keep it low key to start with, but as one Yorkshireman to another WHERE THE HELL DO I GET THE MONEY FOR A NEW MOBO!

Were all tight round where I Am! I'll start with just moving the multiplier to 21.5 and turn of all the energy saving things in the bios and see how I go from there.



Temps so far not to bad on stock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not always.
> 
> No, don't need a new license. When you reactivate via phone, they ask how many computers will the key be used on. Just say 1 and be honest about it.


If you can then it's good..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Makati Branch.


Thanks bro.. I get most of my stuff from them..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> am i the only person that goes in an deactivates my Key before reformatting?
> 
> but i always have an evaluation copy that doesnt have akey that lasts all of like 30 days? more then enough time to make a new install access your old data to back up deactivate keys and then wipe


He mentioned installing OS to new mobo.. AFAIK, you will need a new licence doing so.. It is considered as a new machine ( maybe up to W7 ) and could be that MS's system can be flawed as well.. And consumers can always ask for activation over the phone and not tell the truth about having a new mobo..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion buddy,
> Do you think I have to upgrade my motherboard to achieve best results for overclocking?
> I'm considering Asus Crosshair V Formula Z, 990Fx Sabertooth and Asrock 990Fx Extreme9.
> I'm considering the Asrock, since its the latest(I think) Fx board as of now, and it was designed for the High powered Fx processors,.
> What do you think?


Kitty will be good for you.. I have the same.. But rule applies, cooling dictates OC for the FX.. Unless you plan to upgrade you cooling to a custom loop, I'd say a mobo upgrade won't give you more headroom than you have right now..

Also consider, if you, for some reason wants multi card setup, UD7 will allow you to go berserk with quad SLI/Fire.

Most of the stores in the country have UD7s and UD5s as well as Kitties and Crosshairs but rather not available at hand. I have to notify a store I'd like to get a kitty for them to make that available for picking the next day. Same goes for the UD7.

UD7 is a good looking board. For the same price as the kitty on most stores.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thanks Gurtruude, I shall keep it low key to start with, but as one Yorkshireman to another WHERE THE HELL DO I GET THE MONEY FOR A NEW MOBO!
> 
> Were all tight round where I Am! I'll start with just moving the multiplier to 21.5 and turn of all the energy saving things in the bios and see how I go from there.
> 
> Temps so far not to bad on stock.


Haha i squeak when i walk im so tight









Aye turn off all energy settings to off while u find a little overclock, like the sergeant said 4.2-4.4ghz would be fine hopefully

where in yorkshire are u?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath Sarge, if AMD says 2016 then it'll be closer to 2017 in my opinion. They have a bad habit of over hype and delays. Sure it would be great to get something sooner than later but... You would think they must realize that they're losing enthusiasts by not having something to offer. Even when ( if) they do come through it's going to have to be something stellar to win back their fans let alone pull people away from Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know, Excavator is supposed to be announced end of this year and released early next year i think.....that's if they don't skip it altogether and just go with the new arch they are working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want something new and shiny from AMD's CPU department, new chipset, new CPU, something really
Click to expand...

As far as I know there will be no more releases based on the current architecture as an enthusiast CPU. Read this if you haven't seen it already. Apparently they plan a total makeover http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-development-of-high-performance-x86-core-with-completely-new-architecture/#ixzz30wPt64KL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> .
> 
> I really think that it's because I had swapped motherboards and now the drive is locked and won't re-install or repair and what not. I'm going to use another drive that I know will work on the board to erase the drive I'm having problems with and try again. In about.... 14 hours from now.


Have you ever had that drive in a raid array on that old board?? It'll write info to a hidden sector that can only be cleared through a low level secure formatting. If the drive was taken out before the raid was disassembled using the boards software it can cause issues like this.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath Sarge, if AMD says 2016 then it'll be closer to 2017 in my opinion. They have a bad habit of over hype and delays. Sure it would be great to get something sooner than later but... You would think they must realize that they're losing enthusiasts by not having something to offer. Even when ( if) they do come through it's going to have to be something stellar to win back their fans let alone pull people away from Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know, Excavator is supposed to be announced end of this year and released early next year i think.....that's if they don't skip it altogether and just go with the new arch they are working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want something new and shiny from AMD's CPU department, new chipset, new CPU, something really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know there will be no more releases based on the current architecture as an enthusiast CPU. Read this if you haven't seen it already. Apparently they plan a total makeover http://wccftech.com/amd-confirms-development-of-high-performance-x86-core-with-completely-new-architecture/#ixzz30wPt64KL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> .
> 
> I really think that it's because I had swapped motherboards and now the drive is locked and won't re-install or repair and what not. I'm going to use another drive that I know will work on the board to erase the drive I'm having problems with and try again. In about.... 14 hours from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever had that drive in a raid array on that old board?? It'll write info to a hidden sector that can only be cleared through a low level secure formatting. If the drive was taken out before the raid was disassembled using the boards software it can cause issues like this.
Click to expand...

Nope, no raid involved. Just a SSD along side a HDD.

Enough derailing this thread about my OS install now. I'll report back when I get my 8350 up and running again.


----------



## LinusBE

I'm having some problems getting my FX8320 stable on my 990FXA-UD5. On my M5A97 EVO R2.0 it was stable at 4.7 Ghz at 1.428V under load (1.525V in the BIOS). On my UD5 however it's not even stable at 1.5V under load (1.57V in BIOS). Temperatures are fine. I don't know what the problem is, but I hope it's not a problem with the motherboard because it's not even a week old.

I disabled every power saving feature, turbo,... NB voltage is at +0.15V offset. RAM is at stock timings (XMP profile).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I'm having some problems getting my FX8320 stable on my 990FXA-UD5. On my M5A97 EVO R2.0 it was stable at 4.7 Ghz at 1.428V under load (1.525V in the BIOS). On my UD5 however it's not even stable at 1.5V under load (1.57V in BIOS). Temperatures are fine. I don't know what the problem is, but I hope it's not a problem with the motherboard because it's not even a week old.
> 
> I disabled every power saving feature, turbo,... NB voltage is at +0.15V offset. RAM is at stock timings (XMP profile).


did you reformat? or restore your OS at all?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> did you reformat? or restore your OS at all?


Formatted my SSD and then did a fresh install of Windows. Didn't do this at once, but I got problems with drivers so I did a fresh install.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Formatted my SSD and then did a fresh install of Windows. Didn't do this at once, but I got problems with drivers so I did a fresh install.


K, I'd wait for The UD guys to chime in,

I'm sure they are gunna ask for bio's screen shots.

bios is upto date ya?


----------



## LinusBE

BIOS is latest version (FCb)







It just keeps getting worse. 1.44V under load for 4.4 Ghz seems like a lot and this was not the case with my other motherboard.

I also set the voltages manually instead of on "normal" and this made no difference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> BIOS is latest version (FCb)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just keeps getting worse. 1.44V under load for 4.4 Ghz seems like a lot and this was not the case with my other motherboard.
> 
> I also set the voltages manually instead of on "normal" and this made no difference.


Ok no UD expert but i did notice the odd thing.

turn HPC on, might help a little.

I'm tempted to say more, but being so unfamiliar with it i don't want to give bad advice.

the UD guys usually pop up in the afternoon.(er... in a few hours lol forgot u are in europe)

1.44 for 4.4 under load is within reason might be able to lower it with tweaking


----------



## zila

First things first. Set your CPB multiplier to match your cpu multiplier. I saw that you had your cpb set to auto and that is no good on this board. cpu multi and cpb multi must always be the same. Then turn off the xmp profile and set memory to expert mode and set the ram up manually, including the voltage. These boards are ram picky.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Leeetllle fans attatched by very modders friend, the hot glue gun


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> First things first. Set your CPB multiplier to match your cpu multiplier. I saw that you had your cpb set to auto and that is no good on this board. cpu multi and cpb multi must always be the same. Then turn off the xmp profile and set memory to expert mode and set the ram up manually, including the voltage. These boards are ram picky.


CPB is disabled, not on auto. Will try the RAM settings.


----------



## zila

Sorry must have read it wrong. Yeah check the ram and make sure it's stable on this board. Then start the overclock over and see what this setup likes. Just because your hardware ran a certain way on another board does not mean it will run exactly the same on the new setup. It's all trial and error. You have to find out what your new setup likes and it can take a while. Be patient with it.









Some of the fellas with similar setups will chime in as well I'm sure and give you more tips.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Leeetllle fans attatched by very modders friend, the hot glue gun


Oh simply !


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Sorry must have read it wrong. Yeah check the ram and make sure it's stable on this board. Then start the overclock over and see what this setup likes. Just because your hardware ran a certain way on another board does not mean it will run exactly the same on the new setup. It's all trial and error. You have to find out what your new setup likes and it can take a while. Be patient with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the fellas with similar setups will chime in as well I'm sure and give you more tips.


It's weird because yesterday I reached 4.6 Ghz at 1.428V under load with this board and 4.7 also succeeded, but 4.8 needed too much voltage. I tried to find my 4.7 stable clock again but it didn't work and now I'm stuck here.


----------



## zila

I'm having similar things happen here but it's my ambient temps that are rising. I'm bringing down overclocks due to that.


----------



## LinusBE

Temperature is not a problem. It's just that I need a lot more voltage to reach much lower clocks. Maybe I can try to clear my CMOS and start again, but I don't think that's going to change anything.


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Maybe you all guys are right, IBT AVX at very high stress level is a different story, I only achieved 4.7GHz @1.368V, the reason why I cannot stress my chip to 4.8GHz is due to the ambient temp, its too hot.
> 
> 
> CPUZ Validation http://valid.x86.fr/g2ba7i


Hey Qlekaj, I don't mean to ruin your parade lol, but from the SS it seems that your system is throttling and not "stable". If you notice you're @ 1.7GHz and a x8.5 Multiplier; just wanted to point that out.=)


----------



## LinusBE

I noticed something: my clockspeed sometimes jumps to 4.5 Ghz and back tot 4.4 (which is set in the BIOS) and during IBT AVX hwinfo said the minimum clock speed was 10 MHz? I knew something was wrong







BIOS settings are visible in one of my previous posts.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I noticed something: my clockspeed sometimes jumps to 4.5 Ghz and back tot 4.4 (which is set in the BIOS) and during IBT AVX hwinfo said the minimum clock speed was 10 MHz? I knew something was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS settings are visible in one of my previous posts.


That's a crazy spread. Do you have AMD turbo technology enabled? It will jiggle your multipliers when you load up the cores like that. I'm not 100% certain, but IIRC the 8320 is a 3.5GHz chip that turbos to 4.0GHz on the fly, depending on cooling and workloads on specific cores.

I have to explicitly disable it for my 24/7 (235x20=4.7) otherwise it will go to 4.8something and it isn't totally stable at the voltage I want to use. Keep an eye out for that it could be the problem. Otherwise, open CPUz and see if your HT. Ref clock is jumping around. Although a 200MHz spread is crazy high. My spread on this $70 Biostar board is ~5MHz even with the multiplier at 21.5 and the reference clock at 235MHz.

Also, what program is that that you're using for the temps? I use AMD overdrive, but from what I've heard, looking at the CPU cores isn't exactly accurate. It's preferable to observe the socket temp with AMD right?


----------



## Alastair

Guys. All this talk of new AM3+ mobo's possibly in M-ATX. You think these guys might have received an early ES of Excavator that has not been leaked? And they are happy with the performance it provides. So they see enough of a profit margin to develop new boards alongside the newer ones?


----------



## logan

Quick update on my OC attempts. With my current cooling, I don't think that I'm going to get any more speed out of it.

Right now I'm trying to stabilize 4.5GHz. I changed my vcore to 1.4v, and dropped LLC down to low (from medium), and passed IBT at maximum. After that, I fired up prime's large FFT test , and it failed within 2 hours. I ended up bumping vcore all the way up to 1.4165v and thought I was going to be good there as it ran for a full 18 hours before it failed (100 warnings on core 1). So there you have it, a reason to run prime for more than 20 minutes to check temps. Speaking of, temps never went over 62c on CPU or the VRM's.

I'll bump vcore again and see if that is enough to fix it.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Quick update on my OC attempts. With my current cooling, I don't think that I'm going to get any more speed out of it.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to stabilize 4.5GHz. I changed my vcore to 1.4v, and dropped LLC down to low (from medium), and passed IBT at maximum. After that, I fired up prime's large FFT test , and it failed within 2 hours. I ended up bumping vcore all the way up to 1.4165v and thought I was going to be good there as it ran for a full 18 hours before it failed (100 warnings on core 1). So there you have it, a reason to run prime for more than 20 minutes to check temps. Speaking of, temps never went over 62c on CPU or the VRM's.
> 
> I'll bump vcore again and see if that is enough to fix it.


Why you drop LLC from medium to low? I though Ultra High was the one giving you less vdrop. Im sure that low will not give you a stable voltage..

is it because of temps?


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Why you drop LLC from medium to low? I though Ultra High was the one giving you less vdrop. Im sure that low will not give you a stable voltage..
> 
> is it because of temps?


When I was running LLC at medium I was stable at load, but the minute I dropped to idle after the long hot load (12 hrs of prime), it froze. so the extra voltage from the LLC stabilized it for load, but it wasn't stable at idle. And I think with the higher voltage for idle, and LLC on medium I would have too high of temps. Although I might try it tonight. I just didn't want needlessly high vcore, so I'm still messing with settings.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Quick update on my OC attempts. With my current cooling, I don't think that I'm going to get any more speed out of it.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to stabilize 4.5GHz. I changed my vcore to 1.4v, and dropped LLC down to low (from medium), and passed IBT at maximum. After that, I fired up prime's large FFT test , and it failed within 2 hours. I ended up bumping vcore all the way up to 1.4165v and thought I was going to be good there as it ran for a full 18 hours before it failed (100 warnings on core 1). So there you have it, a reason to run prime for more than 20 minutes to check temps. Speaking of, temps never went over 62c on CPU or the VRM's.
> 
> I'll bump vcore again and see if that is enough to fix it.


Heh, i knew you 'd find the culprit... And once again, Prime95 demonstrates its superiority... And you demonstrate how stress testing was done in the old days...









I always do 10h Blend + 10h large FFT, because after having undervolted 9 AMD CPUS since socket939, i have noticed that while Blend is best for "overall" stress and memory stability, largeFFT was better for CPU itself. I too had cases where i would pass Blend and fail largeFFT. IBT is never a 100% guarantee. It may or may not be confirmed by Prime.

18h of Prime before failure is on par with the last case in my signature. I may have to increase my own tests to 12h+12h. The good thing is that i don't notice odd behaviour. A bow for running 18h.

Why didn't you run Prime for 30 minutes? You 'd be at 5Ghz by now!









Quote:


> When I was running LLC at medium I was stable at load, but the minute I dropped to idle after the long hot load (12 hrs of prime), it froze. so the extra voltage from the LLC stabilized it for load, but it wasn't stable at idle. And I think with the higher voltage for idle, and LLC on medium I would have too high of temps. Although I might try it tonight. I just didn't want needlessly high vcore, so I'm still messing with settings.


This is useful to know...


----------



## logan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Heh, i knew you 'd find the culprit... And once again, Prime95 demonstrates its superiority... And you demonstrate how stress testing was done in the old days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always do 10h Blend + 10h large FFT, because after having undervolted 9 AMD CPUS since socket939, i have noticed that while Blend is best for "overall" stress and memory stability, largeFFT was better for CPU itself. I too had cases where i would pass Blend and fail largeFFT. IBT is never a 100% guarantee. It may or may not be confirmed by Prime.
> 
> 18h of Prime before failure is on par with the last case in my signature. I may have to increase my own tests to 12h+12h. The good thing is that i don't notice odd behaviour. A bow for running 18h.
> 
> Why didn't you run Prime for 30 minutes? You 'd be at 5Ghz by now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is useful to know...


Yeah, like I said before, I've corrupted at least one OS install back in the Athlon XP days (2600+ barton core







) with an unstable OC. I have no desire to do that again. And stability is actually very important to me. When I rip Blu-Rays for my HTPC sometimes I run the machine for over 24 hours at 100% load, so yes, it does matter. But even before then, I've seen enough random issues from OC's that I'd rather be safe than have another 100mhz of clock speed. Then again, I'm not a competitive overclocker, I just want more performance and then to leave it alone and be worry free.

But yeah, this is actually the first time I've seen prime fail after 12 hours for myself. Usually once you get past 8-12 the errors seem to drop off. So I was actually a bit surprised. That said, it wasn't a BSOD or anything too bad, so I think just one more voltage bump will take care of it easily.

And now like always, whenever I get a new chip, I always want more cooling. And I am still impressed with how much less voltage this 8350 is needing than my 6300. And finally, I do have plans for a custom case in the works. When that happens, I'll be going with some form of custom water cooling, hopefully with at least 360mm of rad. So then I might finally get a chance to test this thing out. That wont likely be for a few months at least though (I have to finalize the design, find all the components, and then have time to actually build it).

Oh, and speaking of undervolting, I've been thinking of trying my hand at it. My HTPCs A10-7700k runs a bit warm, and I've been wanting to cool it off on the cheap, so I McGyyvered a 120mm fan mount for the stock HS, and want to lower the voltage a bit to keep things nice and quiet.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Yeah, like I said before, I've corrupted at least one OS install back in the Athlon XP days (2600+ barton core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with an unstable OC. I have no desire to do that again. And stability is actually very important to me. When I rip Blu-Rays for my HTPC sometimes I run the machine for over 24 hours at 100% load, so yes, it does matter. But even before then, I've seen enough random issues from OC's that I'd rather be safe than have another 100mhz of clock speed. Then again, I'm not a competitive overclocker, I just want more performance and then to leave it alone and be worry free.


Exactly my case! I am running VidCoder as we speak! I 've had corruption as well.








Quote:


> But yeah, this is actually the first time I've seen prime fail after 12 hours for myself. Usually once you get past 8-12 the errors seem to drop off. So I was actually a bit surprised. That said, it wasn't a BSOD or anything too bad, so I think just one more voltage bump will take care of it easily.


Yes, it's very rare indeed. The classic rounding error before the last voltage where it's stable.
Quote:


> And now like always, whenever I get a new chip, I always want more cooling. And I am still impressed with how much less voltage this 8350 is needing than my 6300. And finally, I do have plans for a custom case in the works. When that happens, I'll be going with some form of custom water cooling, hopefully with at least 360mm of rad. So then I might finally get a chance to test this thing out. That wont likely be for a few months at least though (I have to finalize the design, find all the components, and then have time to actually build it).
> 
> Oh, and speaking of undervolting, I've been thinking of trying my hand at it. My HTPCs A10-7700k runs a bit warm, and I've been wanting to cool it off on the cheap, so I McGyyvered a 120mm fan mount for the stock HS, and want to lower the voltage a bit to keep things nice and quiet.


This is exactly why i undervolt. I like "cool n quiet", i do long encoding queues and during summer here the weather gets hot. In total i have 4 rigs, 2 of which are usually switched on encoding. With the FX6300 undervolted, with 3 cases fans at 1200rpm and CPU fan also at 1250rpm, you can't hear anything and CPU is at 45C while encoding. I can't ever get so good results with the 1090T despite having a better CPU cooler on it. And i don't want to get neither water cooling nor the monstrous air coolers of the known Noctua models. With a bit of patience, they all do their job. Undervolting can cut quite a bit of heat. The FX6300 is the only onw that i consider running at 4Ghz after summer, because i see that it doesn't heat up as much as the 1090T. I 've 4 AM3 Athlons II (2 dual, 2 quads) and like them more than the 1090T, exactly because they don't heat up. But i keep the 1090T because it's good in encoding. I am pondering whether to buy a 8320 at some point and undervolt it or buy a 2nd 6300 and donate the 1090T to a friend of mine. But i still can't decide. I am afraid i may get a lemon of 8320 that runs too hot... I keep an Athlon 605e for HTPC purposes. Undervolted to 1.05v at 2.3Ghz. It's so cool that it could probably run with pasive cooling alone.


----------



## X-Alt

That MSI board is confirmed AM3+, the spacing of the pin "covers" is spread out, unlike FM2+ which has tight grouping, and of course, it does not have a Socket-478 style open square in the middle. It could be excavator or even a new AM4 for all we know.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/AMD_AM3%2B_CPU_Socket-top_closed_PNr%C2%B00376.jpg
http://media.bestofmicro.com/socket-fm2-fm2b-amd-kaveri,5-P-387709-13.jpg


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> That MSI board is confirmed AM3+, the spacing of the pin "covers" is spread out, unlike FM2+ which has tight grouping, and of course, it does not have a Socket-478 style open square in the middle. It could be excavator or even a new AM4 for all we know.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/AMD_AM3%2B_CPU_Socket-top_closed_PNr%C2%B00376.jpg
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/socket-fm2-fm2b-amd-kaveri,5-P-387709-13.jpg


My best guess is that it's just the MSI Gaming series finally hitting AM3+. Hopefully there will be a decent M-ATX variant, we've needed such a thing for quite a while.


----------



## Krusher33

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard/


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard/


I am both amazed and about to run away from my computer in fear!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard/


Wow.......Looks pretty nice


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wow.......Looks pretty nice


But will it run Crysis?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard/


Good God! That's the ugliest motherboard of all times!







One thing is certain. If the watercooling there leaks, there will be the most complete hardware disaster ever! Only the optical drive and the hard disks will survive.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Good God! That's the ugliest motherboard of all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is certain. If the watercooling there leaks, there will be the most complete hardware disaster ever! Only the optical drive and the hard disks will survive.


Round of applause to Sapphire for vertical 8-pin CPU power connectors, feels like I am in 2009







!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*


This one isn't bad. It simply has a expansion board installed that gives new CPU socket. The motherboard itself looks better. Even with the card installed it looks better. That *thing* looks like someone took a motherboard and slammed some plates on it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good God! That's the ugliest motherboard of all times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is certain. If the watercooling there leaks, there will be the most complete hardware disaster ever! Only the optical drive and the hard disks will survive.
Click to expand...

I have to agree. If they released an updated version of their Pure Black 990FX then they would have my COMPLETE attention.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This one isn't bad. It simply has a expansion board installed that gives new CPU socket. The motherboard itself looks better. Even with the card installed it looks better. That *thing* looks like someone took a motherboard and slammed some plates on it.


It looks ugly when you have the expansion card on it, with the 775 socket only it looks cool.


----------



## Krusher33

I don't like the location of the 8 pin cpu power and the style of the SATA ports. The plates... meh... modder senses are tingling when I see it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> But will it run Crysis?


Hmmm....yes.......well........Probably








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Round of applause to Sapphire for vertical 8-pin CPU power connectors, feels like I am in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Mobo's back then were just dangerous to look at


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> It looks ugly when you have the expansion card on it, with the 775 socket only it looks cool.


I prefer it even with the card on. That *thing* looks more like some mad modern artist took a motherboard and made a modern sculpture with it and now it's exposed in a futuristic museum. Bleah.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmmm....yes.......well........Probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo's back then were just dangerous to look at


Get the treatment for his eyes, quick, quick!


----------



## Undervolter

^ At least it looks like a motherboard! Always better than an abomination... If you took that Sapphire in a modern sculpture exposition gallery, nobody would doubt it's an exposition piece.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Why you drop LLC from medium to low? I though Ultra High was the one giving you less vdrop. Im sure that low will not give you a stable voltage..
> 
> is it because of temps?


Very High is Vboost, slight, but still v boost.

some chips react better to a little bit of droop.. I run High LLC mainly.. i've got a super high leaky chip, I can deal with slightly higher idle temps (i know i know read outs are not accurate,) and it doesn't get quite as toasty

and if synthetics can be believed my chip scores better with a touch of vdroop..

just wait til orkin replys lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard/


SO MUCH WANTS AND NEEDS!!!! argh....


----------



## jaybirdmikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Get the treatment for his eyes, quick, quick!


WTH AMD chip fit in that?? Even has a digi read out!! LOL


----------



## Sgt Bilko

MSI mobo at computex confirmed to be ATX and AM3+

On phone atm but look around and you'll find the source.

More interested in the Sapphire one now


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI mobo at computex confirmed to be ATX and AM3+
> 
> On phone atm but look around and you'll find the source.
> 
> More interested in the Sapphire one now


Maybe not.. OPPs!!

970FX at this time? Come on MSI!!!

Yes, it's atx!!!









Closer look:


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe not.. OPPs!!
> 
> 970FX at this time? Come on MSI!!!
> 
> Yes, it's atx!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look:


They don't actually mean it's a 970 chipset board do they







cause that would be lame


----------



## Sgt Bilko

AMD 970 Chipset........









Well...it should be cheap at least


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AMD 970 Chipset........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it should be cheap at least


Hopefully at least around the $80-90 mark, it could become the best budget board for the platform if they price this right


----------



## mus1mus

I'm really thinking, WHO'S GONNA FOLLOW THESE UPDATES (do we need to call them updates?) ?? GIGA? ASUS? ASROCK?

Both Mobo developments for AM3+ seemed pretty mental!!! What were going through the heads of these people?

Sapphire neglected the fact that people need SATA Ports!! Air-cooled Hi-end GPUs will render at least 2 of the SATA ports useless!!







Water cooling to the maximum then ?









MSI updates people with outdated chipset!!









Maybe the next one will feature IDE ports?


----------



## Tasm

Gigabyte UD3 up or Asus top models.

Avoid MSI and Asrock AMD models.

But nothing can beat the GA UD3 for the price...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI mobo at computex confirmed to be ATX and AM3+
> 
> On phone atm but look around and you'll find the source.
> 
> More interested in the Sapphire one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not.. OPPs!!
> 
> 970FX at this time? Come on MSI!!!
> 
> Yes, it's atx!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look:
Click to expand...

I don't like that there's only 1 slot between each pci-e x16 ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe not.. OPPs!!
> 
> 970FX at this time? Come on MSI!!!
> 
> Yes, it's atx!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't actually mean it's a 970 chipset board do they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause that would be lame
Click to expand...

Look at tag to the right, it says 970 chipset sadly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For the Price of a Noctua, I'd pick a High RPM Gentle Typhoons if I were you mate. 5400RPM GTs are sold here, locally, for about 20-25 US$.. They are great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for the input dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find anything about the static pressure they produce, even their website does not tell.
> 
> But i still would go with the Noctua fans because of their awesome build quality and outstanding warranty.
Click to expand...

that is because scythe doesnt make it, nidec servo does

http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/g_fab/

d1225c high speed

also to note on any of the "high speed" fans from scythe ( gentle typhoons ) you can solder on the PWM wire and make it pwm from 1k = max rpms !!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> am i the only person that goes in an deactivates my Key before reformatting?
> 
> but i always have an evaluation copy that doesnt have akey that lasts all of like 30 days? more then enough time to make a new install access your old data to back up deactivate keys and then wipe
> 
> 
> 
> He mentioned installing OS to new mobo.. AFAIK, you will need a new licence doing so.. It is considered as a new machine ( maybe up to W7 ) and could be that MS's system can be flawed as well.. And consumers can always ask for activation over the phone and not tell the truth about having a new mobo..
Click to expand...

only if it is a oem copy yes there are full versions of win 8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> BIOS is latest version (FCb)
> 
> It just keeps getting worse. 1.44V under load for 4.4 Ghz seems like a lot and this was not the case with my other motherboard.
> 
> I also set the voltages manually instead of on "normal" and this made no difference.


things i see

cpu vdda 2.695
+.1 to NB ( volts, not cpu/nb )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan*
> 
> Quick update on my OC attempts. With my current cooling, I don't think that I'm going to get any more speed out of it.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to stabilize 4.5GHz. I changed my vcore to 1.4v, and dropped LLC down to low (from medium), and passed IBT at maximum. After that, I fired up prime's large FFT test , and it failed within 2 hours. I ended up bumping vcore all the way up to 1.4165v and thought I was going to be good there as it ran for a full 18 hours before it failed (100 warnings on core 1). So there you have it, a reason to run prime for more than 20 minutes to check temps. Speaking of, temps never went over 62c on CPU or the VRM's.
> 
> I'll bump vcore again and see if that is enough to fix it.


more vcore, leave llc at medium
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> http://www.thinkcomputers.org/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard/


i like it, but 1 no quadfire 2 why preinstall a full board block when i have to put a cpu in....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm really thinking, WHO'S GONNA FOLLOW THESE UPDATES (do we need to call them updates?) ?? GIGA? ASUS? ASROCK?
> 
> Both Mobo developments for AM3+ seemed pretty mental!!! What were going through the heads of these people?
> 
> Sapphire neglected the fact that people need SATA Ports!! Air-cooled Hi-end GPUs will render at least 2 of the SATA ports useless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water cooling to the maximum then ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI updates people with outdated chipset!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the next one will feature IDE ports?


the sata ports are sideways
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI mobo at computex confirmed to be ATX and AM3+
> 
> On phone atm but look around and you'll find the source.
> 
> More interested in the Sapphire one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not.. OPPs!!
> 
> 970FX at this time? Come on MSI!!!
> 
> Yes, it's atx!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like that there's only 1 slot between each pci-e x16 ones.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe not.. OPPs!!
> 
> 970FX at this time? Come on MSI!!!
> 
> Yes, it's atx!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't actually mean it's a 970 chipset board do they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause that would be lame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at tag to the right, it says 970 chipset sadly.
Click to expand...

why is that sad... 970 is just 990fx without CFX support, although amd supports it because they are awesome with budget boards


----------



## Krusher33

I'm confused, does it or does it not have CFX support?

It's mostly sad because I'm not seeing a whole lot of great overclocking boards that aren't 990 chipsets?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i like it, but 1 no quadfire 2 why preinstall a full board block when i have to put a cpu in....
> 
> 
> 
> the sata ports are sideways


Nope, they are vertical. And a couple of those are inline with the 2nd PCIe slot. Unless the board is wide enough to give clearance to a 300mm hi-end GPU,









Dual Slot Air-cooled Video cards would interfere with the sata ports. and vice versa..

Angled Sata cables also-non option with the added height of the block near the SB..

Poorly designed IMO


----------



## Mega Man

@Krusher33
they can but no one uses it, the 970 ud3 isnt a bad board -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i like it, but 1 no quadfire 2 why preinstall a full board block when i have to put a cpu in....
> 
> 
> 
> the sata ports are sideways
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they are vertical. And a couple of those are inline with the 2nd PCIe slot. Unless the board is wide enough to give clearance to a 300mm hi-end GPU,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Slot Air-cooled Video cards would interfere with the sata ports. and vice versa..
> 
> Angled Sata cables also-non option with the added height of the block near the SB..
> 
> Poorly designed IMO
Click to expand...

woops i though you were talking about the msi one sorry


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Krusher33
> they can but no one uses it, the 970 ud3 isnt a bad board -
> woops i though you were talking about the msi one sorry



















I've seen @Logan of TechSyndikate recommend a 970 board for just getting the performance out of the FX.. So it shouldn't be that bad..


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen @Logan of TechSyndikate recommend a 970 board for just getting the performance out of the FX.. So it shouldn't be that bad..


They aren't "bad", just usually much more budget oriented. This MSI board might end up being the best 970 board yet lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm confused, does it or does it not have CFX support?
> 
> It's mostly sad because I'm not seeing a whole lot of great overclocking boards that aren't 990 chipsets?


officially 22 lanes of PCIe2 available.. so you can do 8x/8x and i doubt the bottom pcie is any faster then 4x electrically.

but they could have pulled a saberkitty and used a PLX chip to get more lanes..

the main issue with 970, isn't the chipset at all.. its the VRM circuit that normally accompanies it.

VRM looks beefy but it is an msi.. so i'm optimistic i like this direction with gaming boards.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebeeze*
> 
> Hey Qlekaj, I don't mean to ruin your parade lol, but from the SS it seems that your system is throttling and not "stable". If you notice you're @ 1.7GHz and a x8.5 Multiplier; just wanted to point that out.=)


When enabling the Cool n quiet it does clocks at the minimum speed, I dont know if its the indication of an unstable system, but for me, the basis if its throttling is the results on IBT.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> officially 22 lanes of PCIe2 available.. so you can do 8x/8x and i doubt the bottom pcie is any faster then 4x electrically.
> 
> but they could have pulled a saberkitty and used a PLX chip to get more lanes..
> 
> the main issue with 970, isn't the chipset at all.. its the VRM circuit that normally accompanies it.
> 
> VRM looks beefy but it is an msi.. so i'm optimistic i like this direction with gaming boards.


Product feature for the 970 Gaming says 2 x PCIe 2.0 @X16.. That would give it enough grunt to do Dual GPU at least..

My only rant about the board is the Audio Section.. Caps are not Solid State as they call it.. I supposed to offer better Audio anyway.. Lets see them when reviews start rolling...


----------



## mus1mus

This announcement seems to better for AMD products


----------



## Mega Man

why the helk wont they just adopt mini DP. screw all the other ports !

6x mini dp and that card would rock

also knowing asus it will be an anodized AL block, with reposts that galvanic corrosion will not happen if used in copper loops


----------



## Synister

Want that card. I bet the price tag is going to be pretty high!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Want that card. I bet the price tag is going to be pretty high!


I'd be looking at a $2000 USD price tag for starters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why the helk wont they just adopt mini DP. screw all the other ports !
> 
> 6x mini dp and that card would rock
> 
> also knowing asus it will be an anodized AL block, with reposts that galvanic corrosion will not happen if used in copper loops


A proper eyefinity card?









the block is made by EK so i'm assuming it's going to be a Nickel Plated version.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd be looking at a $2000 USD price tag for starters.
> A proper eyefinity card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the block is made by EK so i'm assuming it's going to be a Nickel Plated version.


Well, considering the Pricing disclosed here , AMD was asking $360 for the cooler design. We could take that out of consideration and will just settle on EK's pricing on the block..

So probably around that Sarge.. Could be cheaper.. But I don't think by a lot..









But I also don't think AMD will allow Asus to just buy bare PCB of the card.. So yeah..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, considering the Pricing disclosed here , AMD was asking $360 for the cooler design. We could take that out of consideration and will just settle on EK's pricing on the block..
> 
> So probably around that Sarge.. Could be cheaper.. But I don't think by a lot..


Tbh i'd just buy the Ref card, order an EK block for it and flash the Ares Bios onto it....Asus probably used the Ref PCB and components.

Was hoping for something to come out of the CPU announcement besides Mobile Kaveri though.....

After seeing this: http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/ i got my hopes up a tiny bit.....foolish as always


----------



## LinusBE

My HT Link speed fluctuates a lot I've noticed. Stock speed is 2600 MHz and sometimes it goes a lot higher under load (see screenshot). This causes my clock speed to also jump higher. What can be the cause of this?



Clock speed I set in the bios is 4.4 Ghz (4420 Mhz in Windows).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> My HT Link speed fluctuates a lot I've noticed. Stock speed is 2600 MHz and sometimes it goes a lot higher under load (see screenshot). This causes my clock speed to also jump higher. What can be the cause of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Clock speed I set in the bios is 4.4 Ghz (4420 Mhz in Windows).


Just normal for 4.4 to 4420..









A 0.1 MHz FSB swing is nothing to worry about


----------



## Synister

You can always do as MegaMan advises and add 0.005-0.01 V to your NB 1.8 V. That can help stabilise your Ref Clock.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just normal for 4.4 to 4420..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 0.1 MHz FSB swing is nothing to worry about


It's the 4420 to 4503 swing that's not normal







But okay I'll increase the voltages a little bit. Thank you!

Edit: which voltages do i have tot raise? There is NB core, NB/pcie/pll voltage, CPU pll voltage and NB voltage. NB core is set to +.175V. Everything else is stock.


----------



## Synister

I'm unfamiliar with gigabyte boards sorry. I know that stock the voltage you increase is 1.8 V. Only one notch, two if needed or it will mess your Ref Clock (FSB) up, and cause large overshoots.

Mus1mus was saying 0.1MHz on the Reference clock. My 8320 is currently reading max: 4441.2 MHz and min: 4414.0 MHz - it's perfectly normal, and is expected with a multiplier of 22+ it's only .5-1.5 MHz swing on the Ref Clock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> It's the 4420 to 4503 swing that's not normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But okay I'll increase the voltages a little bit. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: which voltages do i have tot raise? There is NB core, NB/pcie/pll voltage, CPU pll voltage and NB voltage. NB core is set to +.175V. Everything else is stock.


That should be NB PCIe PLL voltage with stock value of 1.8V..

For 4.4 to swing to 4.5 on a giga is a little unknown.. My ud3 keeps it within a fraction of the FSB.. My saberkitty however does that.. Still normal IMO.

Will only be limiting you if you're playing on the boundaries of temps or you don't want extra heat as that 100 MHz will probably require you more Vs..

But at that level, you can even get away with it on same voltages. So no biggie IMO.. At 4.8 and up will be an issue since most chips encounter Voltage Wall around that clocks..

As Mega said an additional of 0.01 will take care of that.. Personally can't control mine no matter what.. So I keep it at that.. No need to worry.. Like I said..


----------



## LinusBE

It keeps happening no matter what voltages I raise so I guess I have to live with it. It didn't happen when I was at 4.2 Ghz. It's a bummer because that 100 MHz swing causes my CPU to need more voltage. This is not a problem at this clock speed, but at higher speeds it can make a difference.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Mus1mus was saying 0.1MHz on the Reference clock. My 8320 is currently reading max: 4441.2 MHz and min: 4414.0 MHz - it's perfectly normal, and is expected with a multiplier of 22+ it's only .5-1.5 MHz swing on the Ref Clock.


Yes that's quite normal, it happens with all the CPUs I put in the board doesn't matter from the Athlon2 to the FX. Some do vary more than others.
@LinusBE Don't know if I've ever seen some thing that covers a full 100 MHz though. Did you make sure that the Turbo is disabled?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes that's quite normal, it happens with all the CPUs I put in the board doesn't matter from the Athlon2 to the FX. Some do vary more than others.
> @LinusBE Don't know if I've ever seen some thing that covers a full 100 MHz though. Did you make sure that the Turbo is disabled?


Yes it is disabled. I haven't seen it happen during prime95 small fft or blend. With IBT AVX it happens every time.

Edit: just happened during prime95. 4820 MHz jumped to 4923 according to hwinfo.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes that's quite normal, it happens with all the CPUs I put in the board doesn't matter from the Athlon2 to the FX. Some do vary more than others.
> @LinusBE Don't know if I've ever seen some thing that covers a full 100 MHz though. Did you make sure that the Turbo is disabled?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is disabled. I haven't seen it happen during prime95 small fft or blend. With IBT AVX it happens every time.
> 
> Edit: just happened during prime95. 4820 MHz jumped to 4923 according to hwinfo.
Click to expand...

Do you have HPC enabled?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have HPC enabled?


No it's disabled.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> No it's disabled.


On my Gigabyte 970 UD3P, HPC disabled causes minithrottling when running Prime. Why would anyone that is member of "*OVER*clock.net" want to disable something called "*High performance* computing?"


----------



## LinusBE

Someone here told me to







I'll try if enabling it makes any difference.

Edit: it doesn't.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd be looking at a $2000 USD price tag for starters.
> A proper eyefinity card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the block is made by EK so i'm assuming it's going to be a Nickel Plated version.


This is all I could find about it -

The ARES III features a custom-designed EK water block, so unlike the R9 295x2 the end user will need to supply their own liquid cooling loop to cool this Monster.

ASUS claims that the ARES III will "deliver 25% cooler performance than reference R9 295X designs", but to achieve this ASUS "highly" recommends a high flow rate loop with at least a 120x3 radiator "to extract maximum performance from the card," and they "will provide a recommended list of water cooling systems at launch". We all know the R9 295X2 runs hot for a water cooled card, so expect its overclocked, cherry picked brethren to require even more cooling power.

Only 500 of the ARES III will be made, and they will be individually numbered. No pricing has been announced, but ASUS says to expect it to cost more than a 295x2 (£1100) - but less than a TITAN Z (£2400). The ASUS ROG ARES III will be available sometime in Q3 2014.


----------



## zila

Linus and I have the same board. Once APM is disabled, HPC doesn't do jack for you so you might as well have it disabled.

Edit: come to think of it, when I was using my UD5 Rev. 1 board, HPC didn't do anything for it either.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Someone here told me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try if enabling it makes any difference.
> 
> Edit: it doesn't.


It seems it does different things (or maybe bugs) in different models. Mine behaves the same as this:
Quote:


> The nominal frequency of our AMD FX-8150 processor is 3.6 GHz, but even when all cores are utilized, the CPU can increase its clock rate up to 3.9 GHz, and under lower loads - up to 4.2 GHz. These were publicly known facts, but no one could explain why under heavy load the CPU frequency would drop down to 3.3 GHz not only during overclocking, but also in the nominal mode. During our experiments we discovered that enabling "HPC Mode" parameter in the "CPU Configuration" section prevents the frequency from dropping like that.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/amd-fx-mainboards-roundup_3.html


But if your model behaves differently...


----------



## LinusBE

Yeah my frequency doesn't drop. The fsb speed changes from 200 to 205 causing my clock speed to change by .1 GHz. But thank you for your help


----------



## PcGamer1977

Dcs world- core 1 cpu usage 25%, core 7 usage 95% does this seem normal to you guys? The rest of the cores are just sitting around but the game uses 1 core for sound and 1 core for everything else, nevertheless Iam getting a really smooth experience on this Fx 9370 and its not even overclocked to the max, 4.7ghz.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah my frequency doesn't drop. The fsb speed changes from 200 to 205 causing my clock speed to change by .1 GHz. But thank you for your help


try Turing down your llc a little. and compensate with vcore or offset, the vboosting with some llc can cause fsb overdrive (i don't know if this is the actual term for it but this is what i call it)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah my frequency doesn't drop. The fsb speed changes from 200 to 205 causing my clock speed to change by .1 GHz. But thank you for your help


I understand. It could be also because i didn't attempt to overclock, but to undervolt. Gigabyte boards are nice and tough and everything, but this being my first Gigabyte and reading this forum, i see that they have many quirks/bugs... Poor Jason still can't find another Gigabyte model with the same sensor labeling as his. Mine at boot, spins fans for 1 second, then stops, then spins them up again. Weird motherboards...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah my frequency doesn't drop. The fsb speed changes from 200 to 205 causing my clock speed to change by .1 GHz. But thank you for your help


You can try messing with CPU PLL and observe how the FSB reacts to it.. Either you pull it down or up from stock.. NB/PCIE PLL as well..

Honestly speaking though, I see no issues with that unless you're at the edge of voltage and cooling.. My Saberkitty does that as well.. It is a problem for me when I push the chip past 5.GHz as 5GHz already asks for 1.65 Volts and just a mere 50 MHz more, asks for more than my cooling can cope.. 1.7ish.. Backed down to 4.95 simply because of the amount of Voltage required and the current heat wave on my country.. Even with a couple of 360 rads, I am not comfortable running this at 5ghz.

I'd back down by 0.5 multi if I were you.. Sometimes the voltage scaling for these chips are not worth the extra performance..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah my frequency doesn't drop. The fsb speed changes from 200 to 205 causing my clock speed to change by .1 GHz. But thank you for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. It could be also because i didn't attempt to overclock, but to undervolt. Gigabyte boards are nice and tough and everything, but this being my first Gigabyte and reading this forum, i see that they have many quirks/bugs... Poor Jason still can't find another Gigabyte model with the same sensor labeling as his. Mine at boot, spins fans for 1 second, then stops, then spins them up again. Weird motherboards...
Click to expand...

We had a user in another forum with that similar double boot and activating HPC helped him with that too. Not saying it'll work for you but... The HPC is meant to be on when runnng FX cpus that's the only reason it's there.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> We had a user in another forum with that similar double boot and activating HPC helped him with that too. Not saying it'll work for you but... The HPC is meant to be on when runnng FX cpus that's the only reason it's there.


Thanks, but i already have HPC enabled... I know this is a common ailment. I 've found the same "1 second spin, halt, spin again" in other fora, as well as in Newegg reviews. But this is the first time i hear someone solved it with HPC... In all other cases, there is no solution. Thanks anyway. I hope Gigabyte will release a new BIOS or something... It's not normal.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks, but i already have HPC enabled... I know this is a common ailment. I 've found the same "1 second spin, halt, spin again" in other fora, as well as in Newegg reviews. But this is the first time i hear someone solved it with HPC... In all other cases, there is no solution. Thanks anyway. I hope Gigabyte will release a new BIOS or something... It's not normal.


Enable turbo core.. And match your desired multi..

Its a giga thing.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Enable turbo core.. And match your desired multi..
> 
> Its a giga thing.


Dang! I would have never suspected that! The first thing i do with a motherboard is disable turbocore! I hate turbocore! I will stay with the odd spinning... Thanks though for letting me know. I 'd never guess it on my own. Some weird things with Gigabyte... Rep


----------



## austinmrs

I was going to buy the Sabertooth. But i will not run sli or anything. i will just run a single card.

So maybe i should wait to see that msi new am3+ board, right? I mean it have new features, better audio, etc..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Dang! I would have never suspected that! The first thing i do with a motherboard is disable turbocore! I hate turbocore! I will stay with the odd spinning... Thanks though for letting me know. I 'd never guess it on my own. Some weird things with Gigabyte... Rep


I came off a ud3 r3 and been in the thread for a while but I never really give a demn my mobo does that all the time.. So I ignored it..

Its just that most people get annoyed by it.. It was already a common recommendation back then for Giga 990FX boards.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Dang! I would have never suspected that! The first thing i do with a motherboard is disable turbocore! I hate turbocore! I will stay with the odd spinning... Thanks though for letting me know. I 'd never guess it on my own. Some weird things with Gigabyte... Rep


Look out with that because I did the same and it made my core voltage jump from 1.47 to 1.6.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I was going to buy the Sabertooth. But i will not run sli or anything. i will just run a single card.
> 
> So maybe i should wait to see that msi new am3+ board, right? I mean it have new features, better audio, etc..


It seems it has a good audio chip.. 8 Channels Creative Sound Blaster.. In essence, it will have better audio.. Not sure of the implementation though.. Those audio caps seems made in China, as all things are..









Gigas have good audio as well!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Look out with that because I did the same and it made my core voltage jump from 1.47 to 1.6.


Lol.. I'm guessing your Core Voltage or LLC is on Auto then..lol


----------



## PcGamer1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I was going to buy the Sabertooth. But i will not run sli or anything. i will just run a single card.
> 
> So maybe i should wait to see that msi new am3+ board, right? I mean it have new features, better audio, etc..


If its good audio your after its hard to beat the Formula z, but you can always get a cheeper board then add a sound card.Save some money in the long run. 990fx is a dying socket I wish I didnt go out and buy the best board Amd has to offer knowing what I do now.But its a pretty board thats for damm sure!


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It seems it has a good audio chip.. 8 Channels Creative Sound Blaster.. In essence, it will have better audio.. Not sure of the implementation though.. Those audio caps seems made in China, as all things are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigas have good audio as well!


The sabertooth is good, and we all aready know its good for overclock the fx series. But its a bit outdated..

So i will wait to see if this new MSI is good for overclock the FX, if yes, i think i will buy it, since its new, will have new features, etc..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I came off a ud3 r3 and been in the thread for a while but I never really give a demn my mobo does that all the time.. So I ignored it..
> 
> Its just that most people get annoyed by it.. It was already a common recommendation back then for Giga 990FX boards.


I see. Under normal conditions i don't pay attention either, but i had noticed it when i had the side panel off and i was buffled. You know, you start thinking "maybe it's semi-defective and it will crap out within a month?". At least now i can be comfortable with it. Besides i don't have these gamers' cases with holes everywhere so i normally can't hear the cooler fan.







Thanks again though, it's good to know that this is a "normal" condition for Gigabyte boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> Look out with that because I did the same and it made my core voltage jump from 1.47 to 1.6.


Thanks, i will. But luckily i undervolt, i haven't touched LLC either. So it doesn't have much room for dangerous things.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> The sabertooth is good, and we all aready know its good for overclock the fx series. But its a bit outdated..
> 
> So i will wait to see if this new MSI is good for overclock the FX, if yes, i think i will buy it, since its new, will have new features, etc..


Its new as a model.. But the chipset is old. Manufacturers will add few options here and there but let's accept it.. AM3+ is too old now..

And that MSI board is yet to be proven..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> It's the 4420 to 4503 swing that's not normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But okay I'll increase the voltages a little bit. Thank you!
> 
> Edit: which voltages do i have tot raise? There is NB core, NB/pcie/pll voltage, CPU pll voltage and NB voltage. NB core is set to +.175V. Everything else is stock.


I have the same board as you and this are my bios settings:

disable hardware thermal control, under the tab of pc health stats.

CPU PLL voltage set to 2.695, NB/PCIe PLL voltage control 1.895 it varies from motherboard or user what it does but in some cases it lowers temperatures and in some cases it can cause that you need less voltage on CPU and NB.

Maybe it helps, good luck


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Its new as a model.. But the chipset is old. Manufacturers will add few options here and there but let's accept it.. AM3+ is too old now..
> 
> And that MSI board is yet to be proven..


Yes, i know. But the msi have new and better audio, better looking, and its new overall. The chipset is old, but iom sure they will add new things, otherwise, why release it?

Its not proven yet, thats what i said.. But if the new msi board is as good as sabertooth for overclock, i think i will go for the msi


----------



## Krusher33

Update on my OS woes. I was able to re-format the drive using its old motherboard. Slapped it back on my sabertooth and installed win 8 and all its updates. Started win 8.1 this morning before leaving for work. Forgot to install teamviewer so I can finish it up while at work. Guess it'll be tomorrow before I play with the chip again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yes, i know. But the msi have new and better audio, better looking, and its new overall. The chipset is old, but iom sure they will add new things, otherwise, why release it?
> 
> Its not proven yet, thats what i said.. But if the new msi board is as good as sabertooth for overclock, i think i will go for the msi


to hit a budget minded price point

i doubt this will out clock a saberkitty, asus 8+2 > MSi 8+2


----------



## jaybirdmikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yes, i know. But the msi have new and better audio, better looking, and its new overall. The chipset is old, but iom sure they will add new things, otherwise, why release it?
> 
> Its not proven yet, thats what i said.. But if the new msi board is as good as sabertooth for overclock, i think i will go for the msi


There is some reason for the back-dated / new release of this... Don't hold your breath as it being as good as the kitty-kat. Tho' the looks of it are cool.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yes, i know. But the msi have new and better audio, better looking, and its new overall. The chipset is old, but iom sure they will add new things, otherwise, why release it?
> 
> Its not proven yet, thats what i said.. But if the new msi board is as good as sabertooth for overclock, i think i will go for the msi


TBH, that board is gorgeous. If that can perform well, a lot of people would sway its way.

If its also cheaper, hmmm

I'm planning on another build as well so that might just be in time. Or hoping amd is up with something good before the year ends.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lol.. I'm guessing your Core Voltage or LLC is on Auto then..lol


It was on high like it always has been.


----------



## Alastair

Well if there is a 970 gamer. Surely there will be a 990 gamer?


----------



## Synister

Dropped a couple of shinies in the rig this evening. They're soooo much quieter than my SP120s were.





Aerocool DS 120s I picked them up for £12.98 a piece inc shipping!







Giving the same results currently @ 12v.

Specs etc: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-041-AE&groupid=701&catid=2331


----------



## Devil46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Dropped a couple of shinies in the rig this evening. They're soooo much quieter than my SP120s were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerocool DS 120s I picked them up for £12.98 a piece inc shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the same results currently @ 12v.
> 
> Specs etc: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-041-AE&groupid=701&catid=2331


----------



## Devil46

Is that your nzxt410 mid tower? ??


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have the same board as you and this are my bios settings:
> 
> disable hardware thermal control, under the tab of pc health stats.
> 
> CPU PLL voltage set to 2.695, NB/PCIe PLL voltage control 1.895 it varies from motherboard or user what it does but in some cases it lowers temperatures and in some cases it can cause that you need less voltage on CPU and NB.
> 
> Maybe it helps, good luck


Unfortunately it didn't. I've changed every setting and voltage in the bios to see if it makes any difference, but I guess there is no solution. I've changed every voltage people told me to here, I've tried with Turbo off and turbo on with the multiplier set to my oc, llc high or medium doesn't make any difference,...

I guess I could try and contact Gigabyte...


----------



## DeadlyDNA

So my tear down begins...

yes a lot of ghetto to fix 

incoming below


Edited


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Dropped a couple of shinies in the rig this evening. They're soooo much quieter than my SP120s were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerocool DS 120s I picked them up for £12.98 a piece inc shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the same results currently @ 12v.
> 
> Specs etc: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-041-AE&groupid=701&catid=2331


Those fans are very nice. If only they released some faster fans. MAYBE 1500RPM and I would have bought them up in a heartbeat!

Also how is that cooler there for you?


----------



## Synister

It is my Tempest 410 yes.

They are such a nice refreshing change from the SP120s noise. I mean you can hear these @ 12V - but you hear the sound of air moving. There is zero motor noise. Compared to the vacum mimicking of the Corsairs. TBF I could have lived with the SP120s had they been PWM.

The Aegir is doing very nicely on both mine and my fiancée's rigs. It's keeping my cores at 50*C @ 4.4 GHz 10 x IBT AVX V.High.









Edit: @1.3125 V - high LLC = 1.308 V load.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't. I've changed every setting and voltage in the bios to see if it makes any difference, but I guess there is no solution. I've changed every voltage people told me to here, I've tried with Turbo off and turbo on with the multiplier set to my oc, llc high or medium doesn't make any difference,...
> 
> I guess I could try and contact Gigabyte...


I forget to ask you what revision your board is. I have rev 1.1 so what revision is yours?

My frequencies are bouncing as well in CPU-Z i set mine to 4.8 but in CPU-Z and HWINFO64 they fluctuate to 4.799..

there must be something you did not disable in the bios or the board is malfunctioning because this is rather strange.

I saw that u have the same cooler as me only with the Noctua NF-F12 fans, i wonder what your temps are under load.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't. I've changed every setting and voltage in the bios to see if it makes any difference, but I guess there is no solution. I've changed every voltage people told me to here, I've tried with Turbo off and turbo on with the multiplier set to my oc, llc high or medium doesn't make any difference,...
> 
> I guess I could try and contact Gigabyte...
> 
> 
> 
> I forget to ask you what revision your board is. I have rev 1.1 so what revision is yours?
> 
> My frequencies are bouncing as well in CPU-Z i set mine to 4.8 but in CPU-Z and HWINFO64 they fluctuate to 4.799..
> 
> there must be something you did not disable in the bios or the board is malfunctioning because this is rather strange.
> 
> I saw that u have the same cooler as me only with the Noctua NF-F12 fans, i wonder what your temps are under load.
Click to expand...

I have the rev 3. I'm running 4.7 GHz now (4720 MHz in windows) and sometimes it goes to 4870 MHz. This was during prime95. It didn't give an error, but it's not normal indeed. I posted my BIOS settings here and there was nothing I didn't disable that should be. Prime95 has been running for 2 hours now with 1.488V vcore and the max temp on the cores was 58 degrees. Now its sitting around 55.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I have the rev 3. I'm running 4.7 GHz now (4720 MHz in windows) and sometimes it goes to 4870 MHz. This was during prime95. It didn't give an error, but it's not normal indeed. I posted my BIOS settings here and there was nothing I didn't disable that should be. Prime95 has been running for 2 hours now with 1.488V vcore and the max temp on the cores was 58 degrees. Now its sitting around 55.


Sorry to hear you still have so much trouble with that board. I do want to point out that the rev 3.0 is one of the worst boards out there so that is your misfortune.

In the Gigabyte thread there are loads of people having trouble with the rev 3.0 maybe if you ask there they have an solution for your problems. If that not helps i would return to the store you got it from and ask for your money back or get an UD5 rev 1.1 that i have and they work flawlessly. The UD3 rev 4.0 seems to work great as well.

At least you have an decent CPU, i need 1.520 to get 4.8 stable.


----------



## LinusBE

I got this revision because it has llc. Zila here has the same board as I do and he doesn't have any problems. I contacted gigabyte so I'm curious about their answer.

I need 1.488V to have 4.7 Ghz stable. 4.8 only happens for a very short time once in a while, so I can't call that very stable 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## austinmrs

Any news on that msi board? When will they present it?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Any news on that msi board? When will they present it?


They already have.

MSI 970 Gaming board.


----------



## austinmrs

Yeah, but where can i find more about it? They didnt put the info on the website yet.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah, but where can i find more about it? They didnt put the info on the website yet.


What more would you like to know?

they listed a good amount of info next to it in the pic


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What more would you like to know?
> 
> they listed a good amount of info next to it in the pic


Just more xD

Like read about it. Dunno if i should just buy the sabertooth, or wait for some tests and feedback on this new one. This new one at least it "new", have better audio, etc.. And a better look


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Just more xD
> 
> Like read about it. Dunno if i should just buy the sabertooth, or wait for some tests and feedback on this new one. This new one at least it "new", have better audio, etc.. And a better look


I'd still rather the Saberkitty if i'm honest, i don't think the vrm heatsink is big enough for my tastes.

The MSI board will probably be cheaper though so thats some consideration.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> If its good audio your after its hard to beat the Formula z, but you can always get a cheeper board then add a sound card.Save some money in the long run. 990fx is a dying socket I wish I didnt go out and buy the best board Amd has to offer knowing what I do now.But its a pretty board thats for damm sure!


I am glad I bought the CHVFZ, no regrets here. If I liked the colors I might have bought the Saberkitty. I will not trust MSI until I see some reviews and get feedback here from the masters. The board looks good but that doesn't mean if performs good. We will have to see.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> If its good audio your after its hard to beat the Formula z, but you can always get a cheeper board then add a sound card.Save some money in the long run. 990fx is a dying socket I wish I didnt go out and buy the best board Amd has to offer knowing what I do now.But its a pretty board thats for damm sure!
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I bought the CHVFZ, no regrets here. If I liked the colors I might have bought the Saberkitty. I will not trust MSI until I see some reviews and get feedback here from the masters. The board looks good but that doesn't mean if performs good. We will have to see.
Click to expand...

That's my feelings on it too. It looks great but how does it perform? I feel like any boards with 970 chipset are generally budget friendly and doesn't overclock as well as 990FX boards do.


----------



## Undervolter

The MSI looks good, but those in the lower left, look like electrolytic capacitors. Also, the solid capacitors, unless they 've been painted, surely don't match the colour schemes of the japanese ones. So, great looks, cheaping out in caps = not so great.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The MSI looks good, but those in the lower left, look like electrolytic capacitors. Also, the solid capacitors, unless they 've been painted, surely don't match the colour schemes of the japanese ones. So, great looks, cheaping out in caps = not so great.


Those audio caps looks like they're to pop!









They are not gonna be exposed to a lot of power so they're fine for audio.. Audio filtering just needs good electrolytic caps but solid state shouldve been better IMO..


----------



## LinusBE

This looks nice: http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/fractal_design_announces_kelvin_series_water_cooling.html


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I got this revision because it has llc. Zila here has the same board as I do and he doesn't have any problems. I contacted gigabyte so I'm curious about their answer.
> 
> I need 1.488V to have 4.7 Ghz stable. 4.8 only happens for a very short time once in a while, so I can't call that very stable
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, don't know what's going on with that. Linus has gotten excellent info here from everyone on how to tune this board in and he still has that weird problem. Mine, after I figured out the bios settings runs solid. There is a little fluctuation here and there but that's to be expected. I'm stumped as to what is going on with Linus' board.

And no, this is not the worst board. These normally do quite well once tuned in.

I'm sorry to hear that your having problems with your board Linus.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yeah, don't know what's going on with that. Linus has gotten excellent info here from everyone on how to tune this board in and he still has that weird problem. Mine, after I figured out the bios settings runs solid. There is a little fluctuation here and there but that's to be expected. I'm stumped as to what is going on with Linus' board.
> 
> And no, this is not the worst board. These normally do quite well once tuned in.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your having problems with your board Linus.


Thanks man  I emailed gigabyte so I hope they can help me. If not I will sell my board because it just shouldn't do this.


----------



## zila

I hear ya man, good luck with it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

if fractals choice in oem is as good with those water coolers as it is with their r2 silent series fans we might see a mighty nice cooler...

however i am a little bias towards them.. hehe both my cases are Fractal.

@linus a little bit of flux in your core clock is alright, my fx is full stable (did 20 hrs of prime) and i swing 80mhz easy (30 down and 50 up) it does not really effect me in the slightest.

but i have noticed that higher FSB's are more solid with less swing. 280+ range. but again I'm used to asus i wouldn't have a clue how to help with that kinda fsb on a giga.

I really should go out and buy one of these boards just to learn on it.

I am slowly turning into a gear hoarder


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if fractals choice in oem is as good with those water coolers as it is with their r2 silent series fans we might see a mighty nice cooler...
> 
> however i am a little bias towards them.. hehe both my cases are Fractal.
> 
> @linus a little bit of flux in your core clock is alright, my fx is full stable (did 20 hrs of prime) and i swing 80mhz easy (30 down and 50 up) it does not really effect me in the slightest.
> 
> but i have noticed that higher FSB's are more solid with less swing. 280+ range. but again I'm used to asus i wouldn't have a clue how to help with that kinda fsb on a giga.
> 
> I really should go out and buy one of these boards just to learn on it.
> 
> I am slowly turning into a gear hoarder


Yeah my previous board (M5A97 EVO R2.0) also had a little swing, but more than 100 Mhz up and 30 down isn't normal anymore. I tried overclocking with the FSB and the result was the same


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if fractals choice in oem is as good with those water coolers as it is with their r2 silent series fans we might see a mighty nice cooler...
> 
> however i am a little bias towards them.. hehe both my cases are Fractal.
> 
> @linus a little bit of flux in your core clock is alright, my fx is full stable (did 20 hrs of prime) and i swing 80mhz easy (30 down and 50 up) it does not really effect me in the slightest.
> 
> but i have noticed that higher FSB's are more solid with less swing. 280+ range. but again I'm used to asus i wouldn't have a clue how to help with that kinda fsb on a giga.
> 
> I really should go out and buy one of these boards just to learn on it.
> 
> I am slowly turning into a gear hoarder


I am kinda thinking the same

Kyad would have an idea about this yeah?

As for gear hoarding......well, My list of AMD CPU's just keeps growing now, Athlon XP's, Athlon X2 64, Ph II X4, FX 8150, FX 8350, FX 6300 and i'm adding a Ph II X6 to the ranks soon......oh and a Sempron 145 and Phenom 9750 as well.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if fractals choice in oem is as good with those water coolers as it is with their r2 silent series fans we might see a mighty nice cooler...
> 
> however i am a little bias towards them.. hehe both my cases are Fractal.
> 
> @linus a little bit of flux in your core clock is alright, my fx is full stable (did 20 hrs of prime) and i swing 80mhz easy (30 down and 50 up) it does not really effect me in the slightest.
> 
> but i have noticed that higher FSB's are more solid with less swing. 280+ range. but again I'm used to asus i wouldn't have a clue how to help with that kinda fsb on a giga.
> 
> I really should go out and buy one of these boards just to learn on it.
> 
> I am slowly turning into a gear hoarder


@Flail, Fractal has those weird Eisberg/H320 style water-cooling kits coming out, it looks beautiful but I can almost guarantee it will have sky-high pricing for the "silent" premium.

@Linus 20 Runs of IBT AVX Very High, mine fluctuates 40-50Mhz (4.720-4.772 GHz), but your board seems to swing quite a lot, you have HPC enabled right?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 20 Runs of IBT AVX Very High, mine fluctuates 40-50Mhz (4.720-4.772 GHz), but your board seems to swing quite a lot, you have HPC enabled right?


Yes on or off makes no difference


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes on or off makes no difference


If its acting wonky, RMA it while you still can and get a Saberkitten.


----------



## Alatar

Some FX fun today:







http://valid.canardpc.com/0lnwr8


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some FX fun today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0lnwr8


Congrats!!









You broke the 8Ghz mark, iirc you have been after that one for a while yeah?


----------



## repo_man

^OOOOooooooh lawdy!







So awesome!


----------



## Alatar

Well it's a rejected sub... I'm not 100% sure if it's valid or not 








The best valid validation I have from that run is 7995MHz.

Might be the AMD base clock bug with cpu-z that caused the reject


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well it's a rejected sub... I'm not 100% sure if it's valid or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best valid validation I have from that run is 7995MHz.
> 
> Might be the AMD base clock bug with cpu-z that caused the reject


But can it fold?


----------



## Alatar

No it can't fold









Also I wish I had gotten a pic of my frozen rog connect cable. Looked beastly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> No it can't fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I wish I had gotten a pic of my frozen rog connect cable. Looked beastly.


Nice validation there al.. Saw you a while ago discussing the new giga LN2 board and mentioned that pot on 70s socks going for a workout.. Never thought you'd go out and give the FX a run..

Nice!


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes on or off makes no difference


The poor guy has tried absolutely everything that everyone here can think of and still he has the same problem. Yeah buddy, if you can get your money back I definitely would do that.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> The poor guy has tried absolutely everything that everyone here can think of and still he has the same problem. Yeah buddy, if you can get your money back I definitely would do that.


Yeah I'll contact the store and see what they can do. Hopefully I can get it back and buy myself a Sabertooth.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Some FX fun today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0lnwr8


80's nerd sock FTW and congrats on 8ghz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah I'll contact the store and see what they can do. Hopefully I can get it back and buy myself a Sabertooth.


good luck, it really does seem like you got one that slipped past QC.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> good luck, it really does seem like you got one that slipped past QC.


The store will give my money back







Sabertooth R2.0 will be here tomorrow. I love 1 day shipping if you order before midnight







Crosshair V Formula-Z also looks good, but I read that it's only good if you plan on going LN2.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> The store will give my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth R2.0 will be here tomorrow. I love 1 day shipping if you order before midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z also looks good, but I read that it's only good if you plan on going LN2.


you read right, CVF is really only for extreme clocks (as Alatar demonstrated







)

get the Saberkitty, you will be pleased with it


----------



## zila

Yeah, that Sabertooth will be awesome. It up at the very top of the very best boards to have as far as 990fx. I do also have the CHVF-Z, and I gotta tell ya.............it is just incredible.


----------



## Krusher33

The only downside to the saber is that a fan is helpful on the vrm's. And on back of board.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The only downside to the saber is that a fan is helpful on the vrm's. And on back of board.


But the upside id you have a temp sensor for the vrm's with the saber as well, CVF doesn't get that


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The only downside to the saber is that a fan is helpful on the vrm's. And on back of board.
> 
> 
> 
> But the upside id you have a temp sensor for the vrm's with the saber as well, CVF doesn't get that
Click to expand...

That's right. I remember that being the biggest reason I chose it over the CVF.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> The store will give my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth R2.0 will be here tomorrow. I love 1 day shipping if you order before midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z also looks good, but I read that it's only good if you plan on going LN2.


Make no mistake CHVFZ is a fantastic board. but its way more motherboard then most need.

I personally use just a little bit of the CH unique features (rog connect is bleaping cool), I could have very easier justified a saberkitty

but seeing as i'm working up to tri fire atleast on this board (295x2 makes it interesting, 4x mini dp.. that almost sold me right there)

I want to see what the board partners are doing with this card, the Devil 13 has my eye, ARES III has my eye but limited quantities dictate i won't get one LOL)

CHVFZ really shines with memory. get a good kit of gskill in there and you are ready to rock


----------



## zila

Yup, the CHV just loves memory oc'ing. I have used g.skills ripsaws x 1866 and g.skill snipers 2133 in it and they just shine on that board. But the Sabertooth is just as much fun to play with and will get you just as good performance. They are both excellent boards.


----------



## LinusBE

I just have some corsair vengeance lp at 1600 so I'm not going to do heavy memory overclocking







the CHV costs 200 euro and the saberkitty 155 so I'm not spending 45 more just for better memory oc'ing.

Again thank you to everyone who helped me with my UD5 problems. Hopefully I'll have more luck with my saberkitty ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah saw someone use the ROG connect thing at an LN2 event and I was jealous to the extreme.


----------



## Alatar

RoG connect is awesome,

Used it today with my LN2 run. Much better than trying to run AI suite or something... Just have a laptop next to your benching setup and you're ready to. Also shows you what the board is doing while it's posting/booting. Makes troubleshooting a breeze.


----------



## X-Alt

I can easily run 2133 with my CHVFZ and it does not even break a sweat (although I keep it on 1866 because of CAS latency being a bit high of 9 already).


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> RoG connect is awesome,
> 
> Used it today with my LN2 run. Much better than trying to run AI suite or something... Just have a laptop next to your benching setup and you're ready to. Also shows you what the board is doing while it's posting/booting. Makes troubleshooting a breeze.


Gunslinger... that's who I saw with it. He was using his lappy too. I couldn't remember who but I do now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I can easily run 2133 with my CHVFZ and it does not even break a sweat (although I keep it on 1866 because of CAS latency being a bit high of 9 already).


I think i managed 2495mhz out of my Ares 2133 CL11 kit.

beyond 2400 that kit gets way too latency ridden.. i think i had to run cl13 for that..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I just have some corsair vengeance lp at 1600 so I'm not going to do heavy memory overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the CHV costs 200 euro and the saberkitty 155 so I'm not spending 45 more just for better memory oc'ing.
> 
> Again thank you to everyone who helped me with my UD5 problems. Hopefully I'll have more luck with my saberkitty ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Great news man! hopefully the saberkitty will serve you well, i went for the UD5 because i like aesthetics of it much more than the sabertooth and to some degree that is important for me because it feels like an good purchase when i buy something good looking and performs just as good.

I on the other hand never had trouble with my UD5 rev 1.1 and i have LLC as well, also it is a good memory overclocker because i could run 2400MHz at 11-11-11-33 CR1

I don't even need a fan on my VRM's because they never get hot even when i clocked my CPU to 5ghz.

Nevertheless i wish you all the best with your new board dude, and looking forward to what you can get with that board


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great news man! hopefully the saberkitty will serve you well, i went for the UD5 because i like aesthetics of it much more than the sabertooth and to some degree that is important for me because it feels like an good purchase when i buy something good looking and performs just as good.
> 
> I on the other hand never had trouble with my UD5 rev 1.1 and i have LLC as well, also it is a good memory overclocker because i could run 2400MHz at 11-11-11-33 CR1
> 
> I don't even need a fan on my VRM's because they never get hot even when i clocked my CPU to 5ghz.
> 
> Nevertheless i wish you all the best with your new board dude, and looking forward to what you can get with that board


Thanks man







Also ordered a Corsair Obsidian 450D. This will fit my system nicely, including my future custom loop.

I also like the look of the UD5 better, but looks aren't everything.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Corsair Obsidian 450D. This will fit my system nicely, including my future custom loop.
> 
> I also like the look of the UD5 better, but looks aren't everything.


Nice! so you have big plans huh? Why the Corsair obsidian 450D if i may ask? Its not an particular big case for water cooling, there is not enough clearance for running a nice thick rad with some decent fans. There is barely room for H100i with only one set of fans. Don't get me wrong, i love the aesthetics of it but if i have plans for custom water loop i would go with an little bigger case, lets say the 750D.
but hey thats only my 2 cents and entirely my opinion


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice! so you have big plans huh? Why the Corsair obsidian 450D if i may ask? Its not an particular big case for water cooling, there is not enough clearance for running a nice thick rad with some decent fans. There is barely room for H100i with only one set of fans. Don't get me wrong, i love the aesthetics of it but if i have plans for custom water loop i would go with an little bigger case, lets say the 750D.
> but hey thats only my 2 cents and entirely my opinion


There is room for a 360 mm in the top, 280 in the front, 120 in the back and 240 in the bottom. There isn't much room for a thick rad, but I won't add my GPU to the loop because it runs very cool already. A 360 mm for the CPU alone is enough I think







An H105 of 38 mm thick and 25 mm fans fit in the top.


----------



## mus1mus

I agree. 540d could have been better for water cooling as well.

Good luck on the kitty..


----------



## LinusBE

This is a build in a 450D. It's crowded in there, but I won't need as much rads because I will do CPU only.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> This is a build in a 450D. It's crowded in there, but I won't need as much rads because I will do CPU only.


Depending on your chip, target OC, and ambients, 360 slim would cool your chip..

I got a couple slim 360s in push pull but can only manage 5.0 1.63 volts AIDA64 stable with temps on 65s.. A combination of high ambients and high Vcore limits my chip there..


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depending on your chip, target OC, and ambients, 360 slim would cool your chip..
> 
> I got a couple slim 360s in push pull but can only manage 5.0 1.63 volts AIDA64 stable with temps on 65s.. A combination of high ambients and high Vcore limits my chip there..


I live in Belgium so high ambients is not really a concern


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I live in Belgium so high ambients is not really a concern












Either go for a slim rad in push pull or a thicker rad in single fan config if the case allows it..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> The store will give my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth R2.0 will be here tomorrow. I love 1 day shipping if you order before midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crosshair V Formula-Z also looks good, but I read that it's only good if you plan on going LN2.


Well, that's not the only reason. Color, sound and many extra's like the awesome NIC. Did you just see the 8.0 Ghz with the CHVFZ. Sabertooth is a wise choice thought.


----------



## Devildog83

Don't know how to do multi-quote so you will have to deal with 2 posts.

*ALATAR*







8 Ghz









Just received this for my sons build with an 8120.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't know how to do multi-quote so you will have to deal with 2 posts.
> 
> *ALATAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this for my sons build with an 8120.


didn't F3ARS do a review of that one?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> didn't F3ARS do a review of that one?


RED1776


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> RED1776


derp...tys


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> derp...tys


An attempt to make the case match - "Warning Ghetto Paint" -


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> didn't F3ARS do a review of that one?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> RED1776
Click to expand...

Man I wish I had,,, My review was for the XFX 280x









It looks like I will be going on and off of here for a wile... kinda sad.. but looking for a new job has me well occupied....

and... I just got a '74 Mustang that I need to put some elbow grease into, Although... I am loving rollin up in all American Muscle drinking a coke... just classic


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> An attempt to make the case match - "Warning Ghetto Paint" -


Are you gonna use the H100i with it and OC the 8120 to 4.6, and if so, could you bench it out a bit?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> didn't F3ARS do a review of that one?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> RED1776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man I wish I had,,, My review was for the XFX 280x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I will be going on and off of here for a wile... kinda sad.. but looking for a new job has me well occupied....
> 
> and... I just got a '74 Mustang that I need to put some elbow grease into, Although... I am loving rollin up in all American Muscle drinking a coke... just classic
Click to expand...

Cobra II?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cobra II?


no not the cobra sadly I have the luxury line version not the sport.. can't think of the name of it atm

Has a v6 and not the 8


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cobra II?
> 
> 
> 
> no not the cobra sadly I have the luxury line version not the sport.. can't think of the name of it atm
> 
> Has a v6 and not the 8
Click to expand...

Should be a fun car at any rate







. Not many mustang 2's ,let alone Cobra II survivors up here , salty winter streets tend to limit their lifetimes.

This is very similar to the car I had back in high school, except mine had the black interior. Would love to find one and fix it up like new. Time and money seem to be fighting me , lol



EDIT : I think that mustang is a Ghia II fears , and it looks to be in great shape! Congrats


----------



## Deadboy90

Hey guys its been a bit. I missed you all lol. So the other day my Mother board finally died and I. Ow have the chance to grab a new one. But what should I get? I absolutely love the Asus BIOS but perhaps its time to try another maker? I'm just not sure...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys its been a bit. I missed you all lol. So the other day my Mother board finally died and I. Ow have the chance to grab a new one. But what should I get? I absolutely love the Asus BIOS but perhaps its time to try another maker? I'm just not sure...


Sayburrrkitten or CHVF-Z (I am biased)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Are you gonna use the H100i with it and OC the 8120 to 4.6, and if so, could you bench it out a bit?


8320 @4.6 should perform like an [email protected] right?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Are you gonna use the H100i with it and OC the 8120 to 4.6, and if so, could you bench it out a bit?


If I can get it to post. Everything fires up but no bios.
I get a post code of FF. Need to look at what that means.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Should be a fun car at any rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not many mustang 2's ,let alone Cobra II survivors up here , salty winter streets tend to limit their lifetimes.
> 
> This is very similar to the car I had back in high school, except mine had the black interior. Would love to find one and fix it up like new. Time and money seem to be fighting me , lol
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : I think that mustang is a Ghia II fears , and it looks to be in great shape! Congrats


I think you are right. And thank you.. there are a few rust spots and whoever messed with the wiring just butchered it..

thankfully mechanically it runs well all original leather seats with minimal damage (it is 40 years old after all)

Original dash and stereo shag carpet wood grain finish.

there are a few rust spots but if things go well over the next year that will be taken care of with a fresh coat of paint.

Right now I am working on the vent fan.. tracing wires as it runs just wiring is messed up.. then I will be able to check the a/c which is desperately need here in houston haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hey guys its been a bit. I missed you all lol. So the other day my Mother board finally died and I. Ow have the chance to grab a new one. But what should I get? I absolutely love the Asus BIOS but perhaps its time to try another maker? I'm just not sure...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Sayburrrkitten or CHVF-Z (I am biased)


^this but I am biased too


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 8320 @4.6 should perform like an [email protected] right?


8320 at 4.6 acts like a 8350 at 4.6 give or take volts and heat


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 8320 @4.6 should perform like an [email protected] right?


8120 I think you mean. 81xx and 82xx are not that different ipc wise, so they would be basically the same clock for clock. Main differences are that 82xx chips have sligthly better imc and can clock further more easily.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> 8120 I think you mean. 81xx and 82xx are not that different ipc wise, so they would be basically the same clock for clock. Main differences are that 82xx chips have sligthly better imc and can clock further more easily.


82xx never existed, only 62xx.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 8320 @4.6 should perform like an [email protected] right?


8320 @4.6 = [email protected] 4.6 Same Chip.. Different Bins, Different Names.. Same chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If I can get it to post. Everything fires up but no bios.
> I get a post code of FF. Need to look at what that means.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1185635/how-to-fix-your-computer-that-wont-post-or-has-an-ff-error-code/20

Give it a try..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 8320 at 4.6 acts like a 8350 at 4.6 give or take volts and heat


Lol sorry typo. 8120 was what I ment.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think you are right. And thank you.. there are a few rust spots and whoever messed with the wiring just butchered it..
> 
> thankfully mechanically it runs well all original leather seats with minimal damage (it is 40 years old after all)
> 
> Original dash and stereo shag carpet wood grain finish.
> 
> there are a few rust spots but if things go well over the next year that will be taken care of with a fresh coat of paint.
> 
> Right now I am working on the vent fan.. tracing wires as it runs just wiring is messed up.. then I will be able to check the a/c which is desperately need here in houston haha
> 
> ^this but I am biased too


I was thinking perhaps I would try a 990fx Gigabyte board but as i recall there are some revisions that have crappy vrm cooling. What were those?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I was thinking perhaps I would try a 990fx Gigabyte board but as i recall there are some revisions that have crappy vrm cooling. What were those?


that should be UD3 R3 for the top Position!!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Ok guys need alittle help.. Not sure why i cant get my cpu stable at 4.8 ghz.. I use to be able to have it stable at 5-5.1 on my crosshair 4 extreme, but now i have the crosshair V FZ.

200x24 mp

NB 2600
HT 2600

Ram at 2400mhz Its a 2400mhz kit so no oc

I have tried many diffrent methods, this is the most stable thus far. Do I need to crank up the cpu/nb from what i read it shouldnt have to go over 1.3 but the higher I go the more stable it seems to get.

Vcore 1.488 with LLC Extreme 130%
Cpu/nb 1.33 LLC high 130%
+VDDA 2.616
NB 1.184
HT Auto
SB Auto

VRM fix frequency mode 500

Turbo disabled
Power management off
c&q off


----------



## Alatar

Woke up to this:



https://twitter.com/AMDFX

Never thought I'd see one of my OCN posts re-tweeted by AMD


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> that should be UD3 R3 for the top Position!!


So UD3 R3 is the crap one?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Woke up to this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDFX
> 
> Never thought I'd see one of my OCN posts re-tweeted by AMD


Wooooooo!!!!!! And I thought it was a big deal when I got RT by the local weather anchor.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I was thinking perhaps I would try a 990fx Gigabyte board but as i recall there are some revisions that have crappy vrm cooling. What were those?


For overclocks i would go with the UD7 rev 1.1 or the UD5 rev 1.1, those have beefier VRM heat sinks so they do not throttle and overclocking is a breeze. (also they are the best looking boards for in the 990FX series IMO







)

Rev 3.0 Ive heard is a nightmare and stay away as far as you can from them. Good luck


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> that should be UD3 R3 for the top Position!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So UD3 R3 is the crap one?
Click to expand...

Not that it matters, Rev 3s are pretty much cycled out and replaced by Rev 4s.

UD3P, UD3 Rev 4, UD5 Rev 3, UD7 Rev 3 should be the common boards right now, and all should be fine. If by some miracle you manage to find a Rev 1.1 still in retail then that's fine too. Giga puts their revision on the box with the bar codes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So UD3 R3 is the crap one?


Not that it's really bad. It's just the worst to chose from Gigas. It has many flaws. But not the worst 990FX board.


----------



## davwman

Having issues stabilizing my fx8350 on a rev 2.0 sabertooth. Currently at 4800mhz with multi over clock only. Have ram out of the picture for now at 1333mhz with 1.5v. I've followed recommended settings set in bios for over clocking up to 5 ghz, and voltage on CPU is 1.5v under load with ultra high llc. CPU/NB is at 1.3v. Call me crazy but are the voltages that I'm using too high for 4800mhz? I was able start at 1.3375 volts at 4100mhz and ended up at under 1.4volts for 4500. After 4500 that's when it became necessary to boost volts to get to where I am now. I have been testing with IBT optimized for AMD at ultra high and am able to pass 4800mhz with 1.5v, this just seems to high and I was wondering if I missed something voltage wise that would allow vcore to be lower. Sorry for the long post.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Having issues stabilizing my fx8350 on a rev 2.0 sabertooth. Currently at 4800mhz with multi over clock only. Have ram out of the picture for now at 1333mhz with 1.5v. I've followed recommended settings set in bios for over clocking up to 5 ghz, and voltage on CPU is 1.5v under load with ultra high llc. CPU/NB is at 1.3v. Call me crazy but are the voltages that I'm using too high for 4800mhz? I was able start at 1.3375 volts at 4100mhz and ended up at under 1.4volts for 4500. After 4500 that's when it became necessary to boost volts to get to where I am now. I have been testing with IBT optimized for AMD at ultra high and am able to pass 4800mhz with 1.5v, this just seems to high and I was wondering if I missed something voltage wise that would allow vcore to be lower. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Quite normal..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Ok guys need alittle help.. Not sure why i cant get my cpu stable at 4.8 ghz.. I use to be able to have it stable at 5-5.1 on my crosshair 4 extreme, but now i have the crosshair V FZ.
> 
> 200x24 mp
> 
> NB 2600
> HT 2600
> 
> Ram at 2400mhz Its a 2400mhz kit so no oc
> 
> I have tried many diffrent methods, this is the most stable thus far. Do I need to crank up the cpu/nb from what i read it shouldnt have to go over 1.3 but the higher I go the more stable it seems to get.
> 
> Vcore 1.488 with LLC Extreme 130%
> Cpu/nb 1.33 LLC high 130%
> +VDDA 2.616
> NB 1.184
> HT Auto
> SB Auto
> 
> VRM fix frequency mode 500
> 
> Turbo disabled
> Power management off
> c&q off


Well a couple of things, I have found that the last few Bios releases don't play well with the highspeed ram but it appears that you at least have it running the way it should be. Secondly I wouldn't be surprised if you need more CPU_NB to push that over the 5.0 mark. Even with lower speed ram I found it needed a bump once I got arounfd those speeds and 2400 is a lot harder on the IMC. Even in AMD old OC release they said 1.3-1.35v may be necessary to stabilize the CPU_NB. That was with Official supported ram which was most likely 1866. As long as your cooling can handle it I wouldn't be afraid to run it up to 1.4-1.45 for daily use. AMD says it's safe for air or water cooling.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's one game in particular that it might be interesting to see how the new drivers perform. I've been wondering if the clever folks at AMD have found a counter to UNvidia's protectionist shenanigans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's one game in particular that it might be interesting to see how the new drivers perform. I've been wondering if the clever folks at AMD have found a counter to Ubisoft and Nvidia's protectionist shenanigans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's one game in particular that it might be interesting to see how the new drivers perform. I've been wondering if the clever folks at AMD have found a counter to Ubisoft and Nvidia's protectionist shenanigans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's one game in particular that it might be interesting to see how the new drivers perform. I've
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quite normal..
> 
> 
> 
> They are not too high. To get to 5 ghz on newer 8350's it is almost imoossible. it is almost a necessity to have a 9370 or a 9590. Almost all the good 8350 production is binned for these more expensive versions. There will be exceptions as almost any rule has, but it is out of the ordinary to be able to get to 5GHZ and above.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Ok guys need alittle help.. Not sure why i cant get my cpu stable at 4.8 ghz.. I use to be able to have it stable at 5-5.1 on my crosshair 4 extreme, but now i have the crosshair V FZ.
> 
> 200x24 mp
> 
> NB 2600
> HT 2600
> 
> Ram at 2400mhz Its a 2400mhz kit so no oc
> 
> I have tried many diffrent methods, this is the most stable thus far. Do I need to crank up the cpu/nb from what i read it shouldnt have to go over 1.3 but the higher I go the more stable it seems to get.
> 
> Vcore 1.488 with LLC Extreme 130%
> Cpu/nb 1.33 LLC high 130%
> +VDDA 2.616
> NB 1.184
> HT Auto
> SB Auto
> 
> VRM fix frequency mode 500
> 
> Turbo disabled
> Power management off
> c&q off


I'm at 4.92 ghz on my 8350. Ram is at 2440 mhz. To be stable, I had to set my cpu/nb voltage to 1.33v, LLC set to extreme which bumps up to about 1.39-1.40. Anything less than 1.38v and my system will not be stable.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm at 4.92 ghz on my 8350. Ram is at 2440 mhz. To be stable, I had to set my cpu/nb voltage to 1.33v, LLC set to extreme which bumps up to about 1.39-1.40. Anything less than 1.38v and my system will not be stable.


Thanks, Ya i set myn to Extreme 120% last night and tried that right before i went to bed.. Think I have it set to 1.31v, will bump it up to 1.33. Before when my cpu/nb was on auto and i had LLC set to high 120% the voltage would go to 1.45~1.51 and thats when I had heat problems.. Now My motherboard doesn't go over 31c after afew hours of gaming and my cpu stays under 54c. Big big Difference.. So looks like i have plenty of room to up those voltages.. Just dont want to bring that heat back.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Woke up to this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AMDFX
> 
> Never thought I'd see one of my OCN posts re-tweeted by AMD


WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???????????????? YOU JUST MADE OCN MAINSTREAM!111!!!11


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???????????????? YOU JUST MADE OCN MAINSTREAM!111!!!11


I has been "mainstream" for a long time now. Twitter is a new low though







.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I has been "mainstream" for a long time now. Twitter is a new low though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thought that was THW's/Andand's job, but oh well..


----------



## FoamyV

Any news when the h220x is hitting the shelves? Wasn't it supposed to be here since may? Can't really decide if i should wait for that or get a h220 and be done with it. Any opinions?


----------



## austinmrs

Asus launched a new amd board, fm2..


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Asus launched a new amd board, fm2..


A little more info would be nice, like a model # and what not.

And I'm not sure what an FM2 board has to do with this thread that pertains to AM3+ chips.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> A little more info would be nice, like a model # and what not.
> 
> And I'm not sure what an FM2 board has to do with this thread that pertains to AM3+ chips.


http://www.pcper.com/news/Motherboards/Computex-2014-ASUS-ROG-Crossblade-Ranger-motherboard


----------



## austinmrs

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8080/asus-launches-new-z97-and-fm2-rog-motherboards-impact-formula-and-crossblade-ranger

Its the ROG CrossBlade Ranger.

Nothing to do with this thread, just wondering, why they dont release a new version for AM3+ with 990fx?

Just like this New CrossBlade, but for AM3+


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8080/asus-launches-new-z97-and-fm2-rog-motherboards-impact-formula-and-crossblade-ranger
> 
> Its the ROG CrossBlade Ranger.
> 
> Nothing to do with this thread, just wondering, why they dont release a new version for AM3+ with 990fx?
> 
> Just like this New CrossBlade, but for AM3+


Sapphire released a new 990FX board and MSI released a new 970 board. But no one is excited about either one of them.

I do like the look of the Crossblade board though. But it does not convince me enough to trade out my A88X-Pro board.


----------



## austinmrs

I love the look. Would be awesome if they release like a Maximus VII Hero but for AM3+


----------



## Deadboy90

So I decided to give the sabertooth one more shot. I have had 2 already and had to RMA both. Fingers crossed...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8080/asus-launches-new-z97-and-fm2-rog-motherboards-impact-formula-and-crossblade-ranger
> 
> Its the ROG CrossBlade Ranger.
> 
> Nothing to do with this thread, just wondering, why they dont release a new version for AM3+ with 990fx?
> 
> Just like this New CrossBlade, but for AM3+


Because AM3+ uses 42 PCI-e 2.0 lanes not 20 PCI-e 3.0 ones? Because FM2+ has the northbridge on the CPU die, not the motherboard? Because AM3+ is far more power hungry and requires way stronger VRMs? Because the VRM sinks on the Crossblade really suck for cooling things?

I could go on for days, FM2+ and AM3+ are so vastly different that they can't even use a board as a stencil. They would need room for and a heatsink for a northbridge, just to start off.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because AM3+ uses 42 PCI-e 2.0 lanes not 20 PCI-e 3.0 ones? Because FM2+ has the northbridge on the CPU die, not the motherboard? Because AM3+ is far more power hungry and requires way stronger VRMs? Because the VRM sinks on the Crossblade really suck for cooling things?
> 
> I could go on for days, FM2+ and AM3+ are so vastly different that they can't even use a board as a stencil. They would need room for and a heatsink for a northbridge, just to start off.


The Crosshair IV Extreme style VRM cooling on the Crossblade is really nice looking I have to add. I would get the CHIVE instead of the CHVFZ if I were to rebuild my rig, just look at the beauty! The Crossblade's southbridge heatsink looks really cool, although its probably less functional than the SB950 heatsink of the Crosshair V, which looks good enough.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because AM3+ uses 42 PCI-e 2.0 lanes not 20 PCI-e 3.0 ones? Because FM2+ has the northbridge on the CPU die, not the motherboard? Because AM3+ is far more power hungry and requires way stronger VRMs? Because the VRM sinks on the Crossblade really suck for cooling things?
> 
> I could go on for days, FM2+ and AM3+ are so vastly different that they can't even use a board as a stencil. They would need room for and a heatsink for a northbridge, just to start off.
> 
> 
> 
> The Crosshair IV Extreme style VRM cooling on the Crossblade is really nice looking I have to add. I would get the CHIVE instead of the CHVFZ if I were to rebuild my rig, just look at the beauty! The Crossblade's southbridge heatsink looks really cool, although its probably less functional than the SB950 heatsink of the Crosshair V, which looks good enough.
Click to expand...

The Crossblade and Extreme IV's VRM cooling is nothing alike. We'll start with how the Crosshair's sink _actually has fins_ and move on from there later.


----------



## Krusher33

I think what he was actually asking is why isn't anyone coming out with a new board and design for AM3+. In my opinion, why would they make a new board for a socket that they're not sure AMD will continue?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think what he was actually asking is why isn't anyone coming out with a new board and design for AM3+. In my opinion, why would they make a new board for a socket that they're not sure AMD will continue?


Well msi just launched a new board, but with am3+ old chipset.

Why not a new am3+ 990fx, a good board, with good looking, and updated features?

When i said like The VII Hero, i mean the look, i know that if they do a am3+ one, they would have to add the northbridge and so on


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think what he was actually asking is why isn't anyone coming out with a new board and design for AM3+. In my opinion, why would they make a new board for a socket that they're not sure AMD will continue?
> 
> 
> 
> Well msi just launched a new board, but with am3+ old chipset.
> 
> *Why not a new am3+ 990fx, a good board, with good looking, and updated features?*
> 
> When i said like The VII Hero, i mean the look, i know that if they do a am3+ one, they would have to add the northbridge and so on
Click to expand...

How do you propose they add new features to an old chipset? About the only features they can control are adding PLX chips, changing the network/audio controllers, or adding more sata/usb controllers. Which frankly, aren't worthwhile.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8080/asus-launches-new-z97-and-fm2-rog-motherboards-impact-formula-and-crossblade-ranger
> 
> 
> 
> Its the ROG CrossBlade Ranger.
> 
> Nothing to do with this thread, just wondering, why they dont release a new version for AM3+ with 990fx?
> 
> Just like this New CrossBlade, but for AM3+


I don't see much if anything that this board can do that the CHVFZ can't..

fact of the matter CHVFZ is still in a higher tier of quality then a cross blade or ranger SKU Formula > ranger.

I wouldn't want to deal with a lower tier sku on power hungry beast that is FX (from asus that is)

It took asus a totally new revision of the VRM circuit (they are very z97 ish vrs a88xish) for this to even exist.

My big hopes for this board.... a bios that works proper.. I can't really seeing it having more day to day functionality then any other top tier a88x board (statement sounds weird to me)

I'm just expecting Rog to do it right.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The Crosshair IV Extreme style VRM cooling on the Crossblade is really nice looking I have to add. I would get the CHIVE instead of the CHVFZ if I were to rebuild my rig, just look at the beauty! The Crossblade's southbridge heatsink looks really cool, although its probably less functional than the SB950 heatsink of the Crosshair V, which looks good enough.


I know for a fact the chive was a great great board, but my god did the NB get hot... I had to take off the headsink and reapply better tim and thermal pads.. had to use diffrent spring on the screws to make it "tighter" in the end though i think the board just got to hot and died.. It was a rma'd board that i got for 100 bucks.. It did work truly great though. I wish it wouldnt have died, I really wanted to play around with the 1050T some more and see if i could get that sucker to 4.5ghz on h100i.. oh well. The chvfz is a GOOD board too.. Just weird getting use to all the new features this thing has...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well msi just launched a new board, but with am3+ old chipset.
> 
> Why not a new am3+ 990fx, a good board, with good looking, and updated features?
> 
> When i said like The VII Hero, i mean the look, i know that if they do a am3+ one, they would have to add the northbridge and so on


I don't know why everyone is getting all hot and bothered by this z97 revision with M.2

1x m.2 = meh/

2x m.2 = serviceable

3x m.2 = you got me interested.

as of the current market it is cheap and faster to raid 2x sata 6gbs ssds vs any of the Sata-X and M.2 options

that VRM heat spreader does not look sufficient for high temp cooling. (fx high temp, not intel high temp)

and aside from the VRM heatsink, new branding on the ICH and lack of a red pcie it kinda looks like the CHVFZ


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Well msi just launched a new board, but with am3+ old chipset.
> 
> Why not a new am3+ 990fx, a good board, with good looking, and updated features?
> 
> When i said like The VII Hero, i mean the look, i know that if they do a am3+ one, they would have to add the northbridge and so on
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why everyone is getting all hot and bothered by this z97 revision with M.2
> 
> 1x m.2 = meh/
> 
> 2x m.2 = serviceable
> 
> 3x m.2 = you got me interested.
> 
> *as of the current market it is cheap and faster to raid 2x sata 6gbs ssds vs any of the Sata-X and M.2 options*
> 
> that VRM heat spreader does not look sufficient for high temp cooling. (fx high temp, not intel high temp)
> 
> and aside from the VRM heatsink, new branding on the ICH and lack of a red pcie it kinda looks like the CHVFZ
Click to expand...

Except motherboard RAID sucks (and uses System RAM), and good luck moving your "drive" to another rig.

RAID has it's place, but that place is not gaming rigs.

I'm waiting for the day when the entire section behind (under side of the motherboard) the Southbridge is just like 4-8 M.2 sockets (updated to PCI-e 3.0 obviously) SODIMM style with a cutout in MB Trays like for the CPU in cases.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except motherboard RAID sucks (and uses System RAM), and good luck moving your "drive" to another rig.
> 
> RAID has it's place, but that place is not gaming rigs.
> 
> I'm waiting for the day when the entire section behind (under side of the motherboard) the Southbridge is just like 4-8 M.2 sockets (updated to PCI-e 3.0 obviously) SODIMM style with a cutout in MB Trays like for the CPU in cases.


I've heard this before, is it only certain ssd's that do this? or certain that ssds that do not?

mine uses all of 36,000k less then a window in chrome.

But i've not tried to move my SSD raid, smaller SSDs are cheap enough to be an easy buy when they go on sale a little, that i've got a few.

but on the same hand, can get a lower end raid card for the price of a small SSD (128gb) , and the asus raidr i'm sure would be price and speed competitive to that Sata X option coming ( 2x m.sata in a hw raid)

But i agree with you, i can't wait for the day that you can have all your storage on the back on your mobo in the form of M.2(m.3?? for pcie 3.0?)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Except motherboard RAID sucks (and uses System RAM), and good luck moving your "drive" to another rig.
> 
> RAID has it's place, but that place is not gaming rigs.
> 
> I'm waiting for the day when the entire section behind (under side of the motherboard) the Southbridge is just like 4-8 M.2 sockets (updated to PCI-e 3.0 obviously) SODIMM style with a cutout in MB Trays like for the CPU in cases.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this before, is it only certain ssd's that do this? or certain that ssds that do not?
> 
> mine uses all of 36,000k less then a window in chrome.
> 
> But i've not tried to move my SSD raid, smaller SSDs are cheap enough to be an easy buy when they go on sale a little, that i've got a few.
> 
> but on the same hand, can get a lower end raid card for the price of a small SSD (128gb) , and the asus raidr i'm sure would be price and speed competitive to that Sata X option coming ( 2x m.sata in a hw raid)
> 
> But i agree with you, i can't wait for the day that you can have all your storage on the back on your mobo in the form of M.2(m.3?? for pcie 3.0?)
Click to expand...

It's not the SSDs, it;s the RAID controller. The 840 can use some RAM as a cache, but that is irrelevant.

RAID cards need some memory to act as a cache buffer. The Southbridge does not have RAM on it. Southbridge RAID controller uses system ram and requires your CPU to do the cache work, which kinda defeats the point of the RAID controller since it's _entire job_ is to offload that work. Due to the latencies and extra work/resources that an on-board RAID controller requires, they are pretty pathetic all things considered when compared to true RAID cards.

As for the problem moving them... a Perc-i5 can be moved to a new motherboard. Your Southbridge can not. Will a Z97 southbridge understand your SB950's RAID config? No, it won't. Nor will any other chipset. That RAID config is bound to that chipset until the day you back it up and re-make a new RAID array on a new motherboard.

The RAIDR is just bad. It's a disgrace to PCI-e SSDs the world over. Not to mention M.2 is cheaper and just as fast as the RAIDR, even when bundled with a adapter card;
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249043

And that one isn't even in RAID (the RAIDR is 2 120GB SSDs). And it comes in 512GB (again without RAID). And it doesn't have to be used with the card, it can just be put in an M.2 slot. Imagine if they made an adapter with a PLX chip on it that fit in a PCI-e x16 slot and 8 M.2 slots on it.


----------



## LordOfTots

I have to say, the stock heatsink that came with my 8320 is impressing me. Just bought a H220, but it turns out it won't fit up top of my 690 iii without a bit of a mod, going to borrow a dremel in the near future. So I threw the stock heatsink on and did some tests(at stock clocks of course), and dang, it hasn't surpassed 50C after some Star Swarm and 3dmark runs. Prime95 is a different story though, but it still doesn't reach 60C after 20min. Definitely going to be using these things more in the future







they only go for like $10-15 on Ebay usually.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I have to say, the stock heatsink that came with my 8320 is impressing me. Just bought a H220, but it turns out it won't fit up top of my 690 iii without a bit of a mod, going to borrow a dremel in the near future. So I threw the stock heatsink on and did some tests(at stock clocks of course), and dang, it hasn't surpassed 50C after some Star Swarm and 3dmark runs. Prime95 is a different story though, but it still doesn't reach 60C after 20min. Definitely going to be using these things more in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they only go for like $10-15 on Ebay usually.


I usually keep them and put them on my 65w APU rigs as "aftermarket cooling".


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I have to say, the stock heatsink that came with my 8320 is impressing me. Just bought a H220, but it turns out it won't fit up top of my 690 iii without a bit of a mod, going to borrow a dremel in the near future. So I threw the stock heatsink on and did some tests(at stock clocks of course), and dang, it hasn't surpassed 50C after some Star Swarm and 3dmark runs. Prime95 is a different story though, but it still doesn't reach 60C after 20min. Definitely going to be using these things more in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they only go for like $10-15 on Ebay usually.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually keep them and put them on my 65w APU rigs as "aftermarket cooling".
Click to expand...

That's where most of mine end up, on low watt HTPC rigs , they work great for that.

I lapped the beans out of one and plopped it on the 8320/gd 65 rig, It was running prime 95 at 4.2ghz @ 52 C iirc. 1.28 vid chip, cool running board gave it a chance







.

Ran it again, such a sweet little chip, stock cooler ( lapped to within an inch of it's life), sitting on my desk - no case, prime 95 4.3ghz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't know how to do multi-quote so you will have to deal with 2 posts.
> 
> *ALATAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this for my sons build with an 8120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't F3ARS do a review of that one?
Click to expand...

please tell us the sort of OC you manage with that board. And also just a general review. It would be great to see what this board can do.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't know how to do multi-quote so you will have to deal with 2 posts.
> 
> *ALATAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this for my sons build with an 8120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't F3ARS do a review of that one?
Click to expand...

please tell us the sort of OC you manage with that board. And also just a general review. It would be great to see what this board can do.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I love the look. Would be awesome if they release like a Maximus VII Hero but for AM3+


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> please tell us the sort of OC you manage with that board. And also just a general review. It would be great to see what this board can do.


I have to figure out why I am getting an FF code and no post. The only think I can think of to do is flash the bios. Everything runs but no post.

Here is a review, yes this is the board that was used in the review.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/


----------



## gyigyo

Hello I need some help I have a 8320 cpu black edition and when I want to oc to 4.5-4.6ghz run some stability test after 10 minute just blackscreen but the pc still running WHAT is this problem? I cant reset the pc I need to turn off the psu then wait 1-2 minute then turn on the psu and pc, my cpu temp is okay I have a ninja scythe 3 cooler...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hello I need some help I have a 8320 cpu black edition and when I want to oc to 4.5-4.6ghz run some stability test after 10 minute just blackscreen but the pc still running WHAT is this problem? I cant reset the pc I need to turn off the psu then wait 1-2 minute then turn on the psu and pc, my cpu temp is okay I have a ninja scythe 3 cooler...


Probably it's just your overclocking failing or your motherboard that can't deliver enough power. But you need to give configuration and HWmonitor screenshot with your temps while running Prime95 for a while. Overclockers don't have a crystal ball.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hello I need some help I have a 8320 cpu black edition and when I want to oc to 4.5-4.6ghz run some stability test after 10 minute just blackscreen but the pc still running WHAT is this problem? I cant reset the pc I need to turn off the psu then wait 1-2 minute then turn on the psu and pc, my cpu temp is okay I have a ninja scythe 3 cooler...


Rigbuilder would also help!







http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


----------



## hurricane28

Unfortunately i can't get the Scyte GT 5400RPm fans but i can get the Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, does anyone has experience with those fans?


----------



## AzzKickr

Just wanted to say that I'm Prime stable now at my 325FSB settings. All I needed was a Vcore inrease, which I was a bit afraid of to do but after reading up in this amazing thread I know it can give it a little more juice safely. So thanks to you guys, the community !


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Unfortunately i can't get the Scyte GT 5400RPm fans but i can get the Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, does anyone has experience with those fans?


They blow like crazy according to the reviews, but they make an annoying ticking noise. See 




I don't have these fans myself. I wouldn't be able to live with that noise


----------



## zila

I have Ultra Kaze 3000's. They move air like you wouldn't believe but yeah they make a lot of noise. Mine don't tick at low speed. I have used them with my H220 and man they cool like a mutha.

*****keep your fingers away from them******


----------



## Krusher33

Remind me again what's stable in IBT AVX. Negetive results is unstable right? Positive numbers are ok?

@Devildog83 Where did you find that board?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Remind me again what's stable in IBT AVX. Negetive results is unstable right? Positive numbers are ok?


Correct


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Remind me again what's stable in IBT AVX. Negetive results is unstable right? Positive numbers are ok?


Yup.


----------



## bmgjet

Iv got 3 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 They would be about 2 years old now.

1 has sort of failed and when you turn computer on it wont spin into you give it a push.
Other 2 are quite ticky at low speed.

At full speed they are very noisy but move a hell of a lot of air.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have to figure out why I am getting an FF code and no post. The only think I can think of to do is flash the bios. Everything runs but no post.
> 
> Here is a review, yes this is the board that was used in the review.
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/


I had the same thing. Figured out if you hit the little go button it should repost for you.


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Probably it's just your overclocking failing or your motherboard that can't deliver enough power. But you need to give configuration and HWmonitor screenshot with your temps while running Prime95 for a while. Overclockers don't have a crystal ball.


My motherboard: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
PSu Chieftec 450GPA-S8

my temps is fine even i i set to 4.6ghz but the problem is after 10 minute test and black screen but the pc still running...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> My motherboard: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
> PSu Chieftec 450GPA-S8
> 
> my temps is fine even i i set to 4.6ghz but the problem is after 10 minute test and black screen but the pc still running...


Have you enabled Windows high performance mode on Power Management and selected Never on Turn the Display Off After in Advanced Mode?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I had the same thing. Figured out if you hit the little go button it should repost for you.


No go button on the pureblack board


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No go button on the pureblack board


Flash a new BIOS. the original owner prob never cared to upgrade to BD/PD and stayed with his Thuban and thus he did not flash it.


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you enabled Windows high performance mode on Power Management and selected Never on Turn the Display Off After in Advanced Mode?


No but i try later but i dont think it will help i think its modbo or psu but maybe im wrong... if the OC failing then prime95 should give me error hardware failure not black screen...


----------



## Synister

So guys if I'm planning on running X-fire'ed 290/290Xs and push my FX with a custom loop in the future what power PSU should I be looking at? 850W or 1000W?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> So guys if I'm planning on running X-fire'ed 290/290Xs and push my FX with a custom loop in the future what power PSU should I be looking at? 850W or 1000W?


Good 1200W TBH.


----------



## Krusher33

1000W should be enough. I had my 8350 with 2x 280X's and I remember there being enough room for another 280X.


----------



## Synister

I'll most likely be going with superflower - although I'm not keen on the white LEDs where the modular cables connect. Will screw with the red/black theme. Maybe a Corsair AX


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'll most likely be going with superflower - although I'm not keen on the white LEDs where the modular cables connect. Will screw with the red/black theme. Maybe a Corsair AX


seasonic x1050









thank me later







( ax corsair is made by seasonic, the i revision is made by flextronics)


----------



## Alastair

So guys did I just kill my motherboard. The smallest of little resistors came off when I removed my VRM heatsink.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys did I just kill my motherboard. The smallest of little resistors came off when I removed my VRM heatsink.


oh man that's crazy maybe its because right next to it says made in china? lol bad humor but keep positive. I have knocked of resistors before and had no noticeable affect. Just hope you have the same, or maybe you can RMA


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys did I just kill my motherboard. The smallest of little resistors came off when I removed my VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man that's crazy maybe its because right next to it says made in china? lol bad humor but keep positive. I have knocked of resistors before and had no noticeable affect. Just hope you have the same, or maybe you can RMA
Click to expand...

You think so? I hope you are right! I mean what would something this small do anyway?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys did I just kill my motherboard. The smallest of little resistors came off when I removed my VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


do you have a DMM? (digital multi meter)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys did I just kill my motherboard. The smallest of little resistors came off when I removed my VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a DMM? (digital multi meter)
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> They blow like crazy according to the reviews, but they make an annoying ticking noise. See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have these fans myself. I wouldn't be able to live with that noise


Yes they are rated for 0 - 227 m³/h, 0 - 133.6 cfm and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> They blow like crazy according to the reviews, but they make an annoying ticking noise. See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have these fans myself. I wouldn't be able to live with that noise


I seen several reviews of that man and the sound is not correct because when i see an different reviewer with the same fan it has a lot less noise than this man.

But i agree that its everything but an quiet fan


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes


find the ohmage of the good resistor right next to it.

once you find the right range, check the resistor that you yanked something off..

you may have pulled a casing that will have no effect on resistance

however if you effected the resistance (ohmage) it might be wise to attempt an RMA but expect that they might deny it due to user damage.

to do this you just need to put the leads of the DMM on both sides on the resistor. orientation doesn't matter it will come up positive or negative on the DMM.

good luck


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 1000W should be enough. I had my 8350 with 2x 280X's and I remember there being enough room for another 280X.


290s are a different beast though, a X1250 or comparable unit would help. I remember Bilko had issues with a 1000W PSU doing 290Xfire and it shut off in Heaven Bench.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Iv got 3 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 They would be about 2 years old now.
> 
> 1 has sort of failed and when you turn computer on it wont spin into you give it a push.
> Other 2 are quite ticky at low speed.
> 
> At full speed they are very noisy but move a hell of a lot of air.


okay, do you use them as a radiator fan or just as an case fan?

The plan is to mount them on my H100i rad and i want such an overkill on static pressure so that i can turn them down and still have more performance than my standard fans because they have 4mm H-20 but that is only at 2700Rpm so i want a fan that has more pressure at lower RPM and is more quiet and have better performance.

I was looking at the new Noctua fans but i don't know yet what fan i am going to use or maybe get another cooler is an possibility also.


----------



## Alastair

OK Flail. I just did it. With assistance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> find the ohmage of the good resistor right next to it.
> 
> once you find the right range, check the resistor that you yanked something off..
> 
> you may have pulled a casing that will have no effect on resistance
> 
> however if you effected the resistance (ohmage) it might be wise to attempt an RMA but expect that they might deny it due to user damage.
> 
> to do this you just need to put the leads of the DMM on both sides on the resistor. orientation doesn't matter it will come up positive or negative on the DMM.
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...

Ok Flail. I am not really so good with a DMM. I don't even know if I have the right setting. But if I touch an ok one I get .4 if I touch the other one I can't seem to get a reading. However I also managed to get the same reading of .4 if the lead touched the damaged thing and the resistor next to it on the left. I tried this on other undamaged units and got the same .4


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> So guys if I'm planning on running X-fire'ed 290/290Xs and push my FX with a custom loop in the future what power PSU should I be looking at? 850W or 1000W?
> 
> 
> 
> Good 1200W TBH.
Click to expand...

... What?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> So guys if I'm planning on running X-fire'ed 290/290Xs and push my FX with a custom loop in the future what power PSU should I be looking at? 850W or 1000W?


850w if the cards stay stock, 1000w just to be safe if you OC them a lot. Make it a good one, with a high 80Plus rating.


----------



## mus1mus

Iirc, someone said FX at 5GHz pull more than 300Watts. 290x OCed would pull in the 300Watts territory, if not more. Xfire, X2? or X3?.. 1000Watts should be borderline IMO.. That is, if you do furmark and prime at the same time.

Add in another 100 watts for the rest of the components, 1200 watts should be the safe bet..

3x should be more than that, let alone 4x!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK Flail. I just did it. With assistance
> Ok Flail. I am not really so good with a DMM. I don't even know if I have the right setting. But if I touch an ok one I get .4 if I touch the other one I can't seem to get a reading. However I also managed to get the same reading of .4 if the lead touched the damaged thing and the resistor next to it on the left. I tried this on other undamaged units and got the same .4


It' hard to just rely on the DMM readings when the board is actually a combination of too many components. (Parallel components should give you lower resistances)

Have you tried powering it ON?

Also, at what range did the DMM was set to when you read 0.4? Turn the DMM a click or 2 lower on the range to qive you more accurate reading.

Edit: I see its on 200 ohm range.. 0.4 then should be very low. Which is usually the case for power components. If you have tested the board not powering up, it should be a vital one.

Fire it up to be sure, if you're afraid to damage things further, Hope for an RMA..

It is a pain man.. Been there..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Iirc, someone said FX at 5GHz pull more than 300Watts. 290x OCed would pull in the 300Watts territory, if not more. Xfire, X2? or X3?.. 1000Watts should be borderline IMO.. That is, if you do furmark and prime at the same time.
> 
> Add in another 100 watts for the rest of the components, 1200 watts should be the safe bet..
> 
> 3x should be more than that, let alone 4x!!


That's off the wall bud, not from the PSU. Big difference. 1000 off the wall with an 80+ Gold is only about 850-900w from the PSU.

And if they say "Crossfire" and not "TriFire" or "Quadfire", there's high odds they mean two cards. Him asking about 850w being a possibility should have driven that home.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's off the wall bud, not from the PSU. Big difference. 1000 off the wall with an 80+ Gold is only about 850-900w from the PSU.
> 
> And if they say "Crossfire" and not "TriFire" or "Quadfire", there's high odds they mean two cards. Him asking about 850w being a possibility should have driven that home.


Then, it would cut it..







I get it.. Thanks

Just found AMD's recommendation for the 295x2.. Anything under 1000 watts is a big No. He can follow that up.. Also considering 290s in xfire pulls more than 295x2..


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's off the wall bud, not from the PSU. Big difference. 1000 off the wall with an 80+ Gold is only about 850-900w from the PSU.
> 
> And if they say "Crossfire" and not "TriFire" or "Quadfire", there's high odds they mean two cards. Him asking about 850w being a possibility should have driven that home.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it would cut it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it.. Thanks
> 
> Just found AMD's recommendation for the 295x2.. Anything under 1000 watts is a big No. He can follow that up.. Also considering 290s in xfire pulls more than 295x2..
Click to expand...

They say that in the likeliehood someone buys some POS that does only 650W (exaggarating).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Then, it would cut it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get it.. Thanks
> 
> Just found AMD's recommendation for the 295x2.. Anything under 1000 watts is a big No. He can follow that up.. Also considering 290s in xfire pulls more than 295x2..


I've pulled towards 950w from the wall with my cards and CPU heavily overclocked which translates back to around 850w at the PSU but i wouldn't recommend anything less than that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've pulled towards 950w from the wall with my cards and CPU heavily overclocked which translates back to around 850w at the PSU but i wouldn't recommend anything less than that.


But surely, that ain't an 850 watts PSU am I right?









Its good to know TBH. I'm planning on my dream machine with 4 cards, and FX or if something better comes along from amd in the next 6 months, 2 PSU , watercooled. I might just grab 2 850s for that. As they are the cheaper choice. And the build will of course be as cheap as possible..

already started making my own case for that.. 280xs are way cheaper now that mining falls out..

On another note, I think I found the limit of chip and my cooling. At 1.6 volts, 5.0 GHz, 2 360mms, high 30 ambient.. My cooling can no longer suffice even with increased flow and fan rpm. Arrgh.. Sucks to be at this limit. But good enough to run it daily..

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But surely, that ain't an 850 watts PSU am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good to know TBH. I'm planning on my dream machine with 4 cards, and FX or if something better comes along from amd in the next 6 months, 2 PSU , watercooled. I might just grab 2 850s for that. As they are the cheaper choice. And the build will of course be as cheap as possible..
> 
> already started making my own case for that.. 280xs are way cheaper now that mining falls out..
> 
> On another note, I think I found the limit of chip and my cooling. At 1.6 volts, 5.0 GHz, 2 360mms, high 30 ambient.. My cooling can no longer suffice even with increased flow and fan rpm. Arrgh.. Sucks to be at this limit. But good enough to run it daily..
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


you will need more then a 15 amp circuit from your wall to run 2x 850s


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But surely, that ain't an 850 watts PSU am I right?


No, i have always believed in proper overkill and was planning on a Tri-Fire setup when i got this PSU (1200w Silverstone)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you will need more then a 15 amp circuit from your wall to run 2x 850s


Why? 15 x 120 is already more than 1500 watts. But I understand it buddy..









Inrush current will really trip the breaker off on borderline. Had this issue on work Electricals. The moment I turn off the branches powering all the workstations, and turn off the main breaker, and turn them back on before the mains, mains breaker will trip off the moment you turn it back on.

I have to turn the mains first and the branches next to avoid having to black out the whole office. After that, no issues..

Have to upgrade the mains now from 100 amps to 150 3-phase 220 volts after upgrading the branches' wiring from gauge 14 to 10. And splitting them to 4 branches from 2. (previous contractor have really skimped on the electricals when they built it!) Good to have an EE for an IT position isnt it? Lol

By the way, we use 220 volts. 110-110-110 3-phase lines.. So less amperage needed for the breakers..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you will need more then a 15 amp circuit from your wall to run 2x 850s
> 
> 
> 
> Why? 15 x 120 is already more than 1500 watts. But I understand it buddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inrush current will really trip the breaker off on borderline. Had this issue on work Electricals. The moment I turn off the branches powering all the workstations, and turn off the main breaker, and turn them back on before the mains, mains breaker will trip off the moment you turn it back on.
> 
> I have to turn the mains first and the branches next to avoid having to black out the whole office. After that, no issues..
> 
> Have to upgrade the mains now from 100 amps to 150 3-phase 220 volts after upgrading the branches' wiring from gauge 14 to 10. And splitting them to 4 branches from 2. (previous contractor have really skimped on the electricals when they built it!) Good to have an EE for an IT position isnt it? Lol
> 
> By the way, we use 220 volts. 110-110-110 3-phase lines.. So less amperage needed for the breakers..
Click to expand...

I run three PSU's = 2200w and run off of two separate circuits. I did purchase two short 6ft 18a heavy extension cords.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Don't know how to do multi-quote so you will have to deal with 2 posts.
> 
> *ALATAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this for my sons build with an 8120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't F3ARS do a review of that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please tell us the sort of OC you manage with that board. And also just a general review. It would be great to see what this board can do.
Click to expand...

no red did it is his board, he has said it does trade blows with the CHVz/ Sabberkitty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hello I need some help I have a 8320 cpu black edition and when I want to oc to 4.5-4.6ghz run some stability test after 10 minute just blackscreen but the pc still running WHAT is this problem? I cant reset the pc I need to turn off the psu then wait 1-2 minute then turn on the psu and pc, my cpu temp is okay I have a ninja scythe 3 cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it's just your overclocking failing or your motherboard that can't deliver enough power. But you need to give configuration and HWmonitor HWINFO screenshot with your temps while running Prime95 for a while. Overclockers don't have a crystal ball.
Click to expand...

fixed for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hello I need some help I have a 8320 cpu black edition and when I want to oc to 4.5-4.6ghz run some stability test after 10 minute just blackscreen but the pc still running WHAT is this problem? I cant reset the pc I need to turn off the psu then wait 1-2 minute then turn on the psu and pc, my cpu temp is okay I have a ninja scythe 3 cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> Rigbuilder would also help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder
Click to expand...

this too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'll most likely be going with superflower - although I'm not keen on the white LEDs where the modular cables connect. Will screw with the red/black theme. Maybe a Corsair AX


nah get the black one the cubes are smoked. and iirc the leds are not white. also you can stop them, there is a wire that is just shorted to ground almost 100% sure you can remove that and no leds !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> So guys if I'm planning on running X-fire'ed 290/290Xs and push my FX with a custom loop in the future what power PSU should I be looking at? 850W or 1000W?
> 
> 
> 
> Good 1200W TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... What?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> So guys if I'm planning on running X-fire'ed 290/290Xs and push my FX with a custom loop in the future what power PSU should I be looking at? 850W or 1000W?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 850w if the cards stay stock, 1000w just to be safe if you OC them a lot. Make it a good one, with a high 80Plus rating.
Click to expand...

yep. and i have 4 !


----------



## mus1mus

I forgot, does the tripping off of the circuit breakers happening on a system on? You can have it fully loaded if you want..

That is something I should be looking for on my planned system as well. I could displace the issue on inrush current if you guys have experienced it..


----------



## Mega Man

you run multiple circuits nothing too hard !!


----------



## Kalistoval

So I over was lapping my FX 8320 some more and decided to take it to work and sand blast it I was too lazy to mask it and ended up sanding off the pcb around the top of the cpu which killed. I delided it and to my supprise it has a ton of copper on the heat spreader and I can confirm they soilder it since i ripped out the die meh I got a new cpu and sabertooth, someone gimme da cheat codes to oc lol almost killed it when I didnt plug in the power connecter to my kraken x60 but it shook it off lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you run multiple circuits nothing too hard !!


how much of the PSUs were required for your quad 7970 rig?
















I know when I'm done scouring for my parts, it'll be somewhat dated but they are still highly capable right?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Well I am finally loading windows after leak testing overnight. Woohoo cant wait to see my computer implode and super nova blows my city block into darkness


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why? 15 x 120 is already more than 1500 watts. But I understand it buddy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inrush current will really trip the breaker off on borderline. Had this issue on work Electricals. The moment I turn off the branches powering all the workstations, and turn off the main breaker, and turn them back on before the mains, mains breaker will trip off the moment you turn it back on.
> 
> I have to turn the mains first and the branches next to avoid having to black out the whole office. After that, no issues..
> 
> Have to upgrade the mains now from 100 amps to 150 3-phase 220 volts after upgrading the branches' wiring from gauge 14 to 10. And splitting them to 4 branches from 2. (previous contractor have really skimped on the electricals when they built it!) Good to have an EE for an IT position isnt it? Lol
> 
> By the way, we use 220 volts. 110-110-110 3-phase lines.. So less amperage needed for the breakers..


two 850w psu will draw close to 1900w(if you get platinum/titantum) of power which exceeds 15a/120v at full load.

a pair of 15/120's would work or a single 20/120 (this will allow you ~2400w wall power before breaker pop)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I over was lapping my FX 8320 some more and decided to take it to work and sand blast it I was too lazy to mask it and ended up sanding off the pcb around the top of the cpu which killed. I delided it and to my supprise it has a ton of copper on the heat spreader and I can confirm they soilder it since i ripped out the die meh I got a new cpu and sabertooth, someone gimme da cheat codes to oc lol almost killed it when I didnt plug in the power connecter to my kraken x60 but it shook it off lol.


Nice to see what's inside mate..









But you totally ripped it off.. lol


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice to see what's inside mate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you totally ripped it off.. lol


Good god whats going on around here, resistors falling off, cpu's splitting in half...


----------



## Kalistoval

Man that IHS I sanded it literaly for a total of 6 hrs off and on total I even sand some skin off my damn thub on accedent and blasted the snot out of it with aluminum sand for 30 mins extra and still has a thick ass IHS look at how thick it is and its solder really good thats why it ripped the die off.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you run multiple circuits nothing too hard !!
> 
> 
> 
> how much of the PSUs were required for your quad 7970 rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know when I'm done scouring for my parts, it'll be somewhat dated but they are still highly capable right?
Click to expand...

1250wx2 atm i have a 1600w in it gonna see if it can handle it idk yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Man that IHS I sanded it literaly for a total of 6 hrs off and on total I even sand some skin off my damn thub on accedent and blasted the snot out of it with aluminum sand for 30 mins extra and still has a thick ass IHS look at how thick it is and its solder really good thats why it ripped the die off.


why in the heck would you sand blast a cpu ?!?!?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

is it worth it to lap the fx cpus? I might consider it once i verify mine is 100% good. I assume it also kills warranty


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> is it worth it to lap the fx cpus? I might consider it once i verify mine is 100% good. I assume it also kills warranty


kills a warrenty better then Ted Nugent..

not all the IHS for these chips are Flat, some concave some convex.

On average most see around a 5* benefit, some see more.

I'm considering giving mine a round two, see if i can get a better finish on it.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> kills a warrenty better then Ted Nugent..
> 
> not all the IHS for these chips are Flat, some concave some convex.
> 
> On average most see around a 5* benefit, some see more.
> 
> I'm considering giving mine a round two, see if i can get a better finish on it.


gotcha, Well i am officially joining the club.


Everything is bios default until i have finished stability checking. So 4.7 stock clocks, and only 1600 mem clocks for now. 4x 290x as well. Shocking thing is i am getting less power consumption at wall than my intel board/chip and it was only a quad. this will change im sure once i start to OC Edit (Idle that is) Also, on this platform my internet/Network speed is faster.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> is it worth it to lap the fx cpus? I might consider it once i verify mine is 100% good. I assume it also kills warranty


Automatically kills your warranty. Don't do it unless you are sure to keep the chip. Though some people have sold lapped CPUs.

Gains, mine saw around 8 degrees improvement. I never really took note of that TBH, but it did enabled me to run the chip with a touch more voltage before hitting my usual temps Pre-lap.

I just observed that my Chip has High edges and convex center with lumps around the center.

Is it worth it? Depends on your CPU to Cooler contact. Mine never had an ideal contact with my Silver Arrow (with high center line along the heatpipes) so there's a gain after lap. Good contact won't see much gains.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> kills a warrenty better then Ted Nugent..
> 
> not all the IHS for these chips are Flat, some concave some convex.
> 
> On average most see around a 5* benefit, some see more.
> 
> I'm considering giving mine a round two, see if i can get a better finish on it.


200, 600 and 800 grits will do the job. Make sure the sand papers are made of the same brand. (same grit numbers, different gauging)

Some say you need to go finer with 1000+ grit. But on mine, polishing the finish was done with the aid of the fine copper particles from previous laps on 800.. Meaning I spent a few more rounds on 800 rather than switching to 1000+.

And yeah, dry is better when polishing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1250wx2 atm i have a 1600w in it gonna see if it can handle it idk yet


Cool..









seems like 2 850s won't cut it for quad 280Xs. Besides, I think I can't run 2 GPUs + Processor on a single 850 as well as running 3 GPUs on one PSU..

HMM.. think... thinking..









Hoping a 1000 for CPU+2 GPUs +and another 850 for 2 GPUs+extra components will do.. GOD I'm gonna keep the build as cheap as possible.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Automatically kills your warranty. Don't do it unless you are sure to keep the chip. Though some people have sold lapped CPUs.
> 
> Gains, mine saw around 8 degrees improvement. I never really took note of that TBH, but it did enabled me to run the chip with a touch more voltage before hitting my usual temps Pre-lap.
> 
> I just observed that my Chip has High edges and convex center with lumps around the center.
> 
> Is it worth it? Depends on your CPU to Cooler contact. Mine never had an ideal contact with my Silver Arrow (with high center line along the heatpipes) so there's a gain after lap. Good contact won't see much gains.
> 200, 600 and 800 grits will do the job. Make sure the sand papers are made of the same brand. (same grit numbers, different gauging)
> 
> Some say you need to go finer with 1000+ grit. But on mine, polishing the finish was done with the aid of the fine copper particles from previous laps on 800.. Meaning I spent a few more rounds on 800 rather than switching to 1000+.
> 
> And yeah, dry is better when polishing.


ya i'm one that says 1000+ i think i got up to 1500 or 1600 last time.

I will be going dry this time around. i don't need to work off too copper i am already there. so i think i will start with 1000 or 1500 and set aside the better part of the afternoon.

@deadly, i hate you for your bandwidth.... welcome to the club


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya i'm one that says 1000+ i think i got up to 1500 or 1600 last time.
> 
> I will be going dry this time around. i don't need to work off too copper i am already there. so i think i will start with 1000 or 1500 and set aside the better part of the afternoon.


I never saw you said that.. lol
















came to think of it, when the (die)







lid is actually very thick, sanding a few more mm will still be fine.





















I just don't think the gain will be fair enough for an afternoon of lapping..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I never saw you said that.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came to think of it, when the (die)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lid is actually very thick, sanding a few more mm will still be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think the gain will be fair enough for an afternoon of lapping..


first time didn't take too long, this time will take awhile. starting with a finer grit working to an even finer grit will take awhile.

its more an OCD thing than anything... just bugs me every time i replace TIM.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1250wx2 atm i have a 1600w in it gonna see if it can handle it idk yet
> 
> 
> 
> Cool..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like 2 850s won't cut it for quad 280Xs. Besides, I think I can't run 2 GPUs + Processor on a single 850 as well as running 3 GPUs on one PSU..
> 
> HMM.. think... thinking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping a 1000 for CPU+2 GPUs +and another 850 for 2 GPUs+extra components will do.. GOD I'm gonna keep the build as cheap as possible.
Click to expand...

mine is overkill and you dont need that much i think 850s are enough


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cool..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like 2 850s won't cut it for quad 280Xs. Besides, I think I can't run 2 GPUs + Processor on a single 850 as well as running 3 GPUs on one PSU..
> 
> HMM.. think... thinking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping a 1000 for CPU+2 GPUs +and another 850 for 2 GPUs+extra components will do.. GOD I'm gonna keep the build as cheap as possible.


All I have to say is this,

I have 2 GPUs one I can get clocked to 1210Mhz at 1.3v the other I can't clock since it is voltage locked and am waiting to go under water before I do the mod. Plus my CPU at 5.1 Pushing almost 1.7v

I do have a good PSU

should also mention that I am running 2 pumps several fans and an SSD HDD and optical
But it still is only 750w If it is of quality then you don't need as much power.. TBH If I added 2 more GPUs I would just need a 500w in bay PSU


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mine is overkill and you dont need that much i think 850s are enough


I know man.. I'm not and cannot be reaching for your rig's power..









But I am thinking, A single 850 will be borderline for a CPU and a couple GPUs when Overclocked. And 3 GPUs will might as well be borderline.. As previously noted.

I think I'm safe at 1000 + 850.. I also have to think about temps as my ambient will be hurting the PSUs when nearing their capabilities..

1000 - CPU + GPU*2
850 - GPU*2 + Drives, Fans, Pump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> All I have to say is this,
> 
> I have 2 GPUs one I can get clocked to 1210Mhz at 1.3v the other I can't clock since it is voltage locked and am waiting to go under water before I do the mod. Plus my CPU at 5.1 Pushing almost 1.7v
> 
> I do have a good PSU
> 
> should also mention that I am running 2 pumps several fans and an SSD HDD and optical
> But it still is only 750w If it is of quality then you don't need as much power.. TBH If I added 2 more GPUs I would just need a 500w in bay PSU


Can it do Furmark and Prime at the same time? We have to think about that mate.. Full tilt is different from gaming where GPU and CPU are sharing the power but not as instantaneously at the same time..

But if you can confirm that, will have to give yours a consideration.. 2 good 850s are just a tad more expensive than a 1000. You know what I mean..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know man.. I'm not and cannot be reaching for your rig's power..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am thinking, A single 850 will be borderline for a CPU and a couple GPUs when Overclocked. And 3 GPUs will might as well be borderline.. As previously noted.
> 
> I think I'm safe at 1000 + 850.. I also have to think about temps as my ambient will be hurt the PSUs when nearing their capabilities..
> 
> 1000 - CPU + GPU*2
> 850 - GPU*2 + Drives, Fans, Pump.


see my post just below his


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> see my post just below his


Edited.. Sorry


----------



## sleepsolater

good,they're pretty much the same chip if AMD is following their usual pattern, kind of like a 1090T to an 1100T. Both SHOULD be able to do the same clocks.thanks


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay, do you use them as a radiator fan or just as an case fan?
> 
> The plan is to mount them on my H100i rad and i want such an overkill on static pressure so that i can turn them down and still have more performance than my standard fans because they have 4mm H-20 but that is only at 2700Rpm so i want a fan that has more pressure at lower RPM and is more quiet and have better performance.
> 
> I was looking at the new Noctua fans but i don't know yet what fan i am going to use or maybe get another cooler is an possibility also.


Orignally was using them on my Antec 920 in push pull and 1 as intake duct fan.
But now just using them as 2 good ones on my antec 620s that on my gpus.
And the bad one that doesnt start with out giving it a push as intake fan for vrm.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Edited.. Sorry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know man.. I'm not and cannot be reaching for your rig's power..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am thinking, A single 850 will be borderline for a CPU and a couple GPUs when Overclocked. And 3 GPUs will might as well be borderline.. As previously noted.
> 
> I think I'm safe at 1000 + 850.. I also have to think about temps as my ambient will be hurting the PSUs when nearing their capabilities..
> 
> 1000 - CPU + GPU*2
> 850 - GPU*2 + Drives, Fans, Pump.
> Can it do Furmark and Prime at the same time? We have to think about that mate.. Full tilt is different from gaming where GPU and CPU are sharing the power but not as instantaneously at the same time..
> 
> But if you can confirm that, will have to give yours a consideration.. 2 good 850s are just a tad more expensive than a 1000. You know what I mean..


well since my chip sucks at clocking.. yes at 5ghz with both gpus max load


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well since my chip sucks at clocking.. yes at 5ghz with both gpus max load


Great.. Thanks mate..

+1 rep for ya!!!

I will have to look at the Leadex 750 Gold.. That seems to be a good one..

I could go for 2 for less than the price of a 1200 Watts.. How cool was that??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Great.. Thanks mate..
> 
> +1 rep for ya!!!
> 
> I will have to look at the Leadex 750 Gold.. That seems to be a good one..
> 
> I could go for 2 for less than the price of a 1200 Watts.. How cool was that??


you shouldn't need a second circuit that way









but at that point why not go with a higher end single unit? less case mod required and more case options...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK Flail. I just did it. With assistance
> Ok Flail. I am not really so good with a DMM. I don't even know if I have the right setting. But if I touch an ok one I get .4 if I touch the other one I can't seem to get a reading. However I also managed to get the same reading of .4 if the lead touched the damaged thing and the resistor next to it on the left. I tried this on other undamaged units and got the same .4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It' hard to just rely on the DMM readings when the board is actually a combination of too many components. (Parallel components should give you lower resistances)
> 
> Have you tried powering it ON?
> 
> Also, at what range did the DMM was set to when you read 0.4? Turn the DMM a click or 2 lower on the range to qive you more accurate reading.
> 
> Edit: I see its on 200 ohm range.. 0.4 then should be very low. Which is usually the case for power components. If you have tested the board not powering up, it should be a vital one.
> 
> Fire it up to be sure, if you're afraid to damage things further, Hope for an RMA..
> 
> It is a pain man.. Been there..
Click to expand...

Yeah. It's just every one of the 8 phases that sit under the VRM sink have one of these micro resistor things so that is 8 in total. All mirrors identically. Surely it must serve some purpose. Hopefully it is just so minor that the system won't even notice. I am gonna go ahead with my rebuild under the assumption that everything is OK.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. It's just every one of the 8 phases that sit under the VRM sink have one of these micro resistor things so that is 8 in total. All mirrors identically. Surely it must serve some purpose. Hopefully it is just so minor that the system won't even notice. I am gonna go ahead with my rebuild under the assumption that everything is OK.


albeit, it is a bit risky to assume this.. but that is kinda what i figured.

however I would take care to make sure that are was covered with thermal pad, just so there is no shorting etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you shouldn't need a second circuit that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at that point why not go with a higher end single unit? less case mod required and more case options...


I'm making my own case the size of a 900d..







and with features of it.. Looks might be skimped though.. But all aluminum case construction.

Dual PSU.. quad 120s or triple 140s RAD support. at least 4 rads supported.

Will take a little while to complete but I'm preparing this for the next AMD CPU release or whatever is good from the blue side and still keep the build cheap.









For the PSU, running quad GPU will take all the PCIe cable supported by a single PSU. if not, you'll reuse the available cables. Not my cup of tea..









Here the number of available PCIe outputs will be used.



While using 2 lower rated will divide those cables accordingly.












Add in redundancy.. In case one gets broken, you still have one.









Cost really is the issue TBH.. I'm cheap







Might also have to call the build El Cheapo!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> gotcha, Well i am officially joining the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is bios default until i have finished stability checking. So 4.7 stock clocks, and only 1600 mem clocks for now. 4x 290x as well. Shocking thing is i am getting less power consumption at wall than my intel board/chip and it was only a quad. this will change im sure once i start to OC Edit (Idle that is) Also, on this platform my internet/Network speed is faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I want that CPU, I want those 290x's, I want that Net speed.......actually what the hell, Mind sending that rig to me?









Looking good anyways man, will be following along to see how you go


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm making my own case the size of a 900d..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with features of it.. Looks might be skimped though.. But all aluminum case construction.
> 
> Dual PSU.. quad 120s or triple 140s RAD support. at least 4 rads supported.
> 
> Will take a little while to complete but I'm preparing this for the next AMD CPU release or whatever is good from the blue side and still keep the build cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the PSU, running quad GPU will take all the PCIe cable supported by a single PSU. if not, you'll reuse the available cables. Not my cup of tea..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the number of available PCIe outputs will be used.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While using 2 lower rated will divide those cables accordingly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add in redundancy.. In case one gets broken, you still have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost really is the issue TBH.. I'm cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might also have to call the build El Cheapo!!


From what i've heard PC parts are a bit more expensive in the Philippines than in the US or even Aus?

So keeping the cost down would make sense in that case, I don't see anything wrong with that idea though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. It's just every one of the 8 phases that sit under the VRM sink have one of these micro resistor things so that is 8 in total. All mirrors identically. Surely it must serve some purpose. Hopefully it is just so minor that the system won't even notice. I am gonna go ahead with my rebuild under the assumption that everything is OK.


By the way, 0.4 Ohms is almost shorted. Usually drop downs on the power components.. To keep them stable and cool..
Having them open would mean no power on the mosfet..

Like this one..


but I won't safely assume it when the chips' life lies in them.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> From what i've heard PC parts are a bit more expensive in the Philippines than in the US or even Aus?
> 
> So keeping the cost down would make sense in that case, I don't see anything wrong with that idea though


Taxes keeping them high here.Especially enthusiast grade components. Not much on the mainstream though.

And yes, more expensive than the US and Aus.

I am working for an Aussie company based in Sydney which has an office here in Manila.

I remember when they tasked me to look for 780s, the first comment I got giving them the prices was, "Scratch that! I'll have one of us bring over the cards"









Local Customs even held off a package the main office sent once. They're scratching their heads why 3 computer sets cost almost 10,000 Aus$.









In local parlance, that's almost half a million pesos


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. It's just every one of the 8 phases that sit under the VRM sink have one of these micro resistor things so that is 8 in total. All mirrors identically. Surely it must serve some purpose. Hopefully it is just so minor that the system won't even notice. I am gonna go ahead with my rebuild under the assumption that everything is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, 0.4 Ohms is almost shorted. Usually drop downs on the power components.. To keep them stable and cool..
> Having them open would mean no power on the mosfet..
> 
> Like this one..
> 
> 
> but I won't safely assume it when the chips' life lies in them.
Click to expand...

so bad or good. I really can't tell. Electronics was never my strong point. I'm going to build her up and air bench her on the stock cooler. Fire her up and see what happens. I mean if something is broken. Will it fail to boot at all? Or instability? Or what?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> so bad or good. I really can't tell. Electronics was never my strong point. I'm going to build her up and air bench her on the stock cooler. Fire her up and see what happens. I mean if something is broken. Will it fail to boot at all? Or instability? Or what?


Can't really tell TBH..

Are you sure you got the whole thing knocked off?

Bad or good? , it is bad. Up to what degree, I have no idea. Some circuits can get away without it. If they are vital, you might have some issues powering it up.

Will it damage other components?, it could. if its an open circuit, some power components would max out the output without it. Some will just ignore it. Some will not turn on at all.

You could get away without that resistor if it's just for registers though.. that's your only hope. You can try, but I guess I'll just keep you safe.

RMA..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Orignally was using them on my Antec 920 in push pull and 1 as intake duct fan.
> But now just using them as 2 good ones on my antec 620s that on my gpus.
> And the bad one that doesnt start with out giving it a push as intake fan for vrm.


Okay that's nice, did you get much better performance with the kaze fans compare to the stock ones?
And how well are they undervolting?


----------



## bmgjet

Allowed me to run 1.5V vs 1.48V on the core with the stock ones. Had also lapped it.
They stall at about 4V, 5V run around the 700-800rpm mark.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Allowed me to run 1.5V vs 1.48V on the core with the stock ones. Had also lapped it.
> They stall at about 4V, 5V run around the 700-800rpm mark.


Okay, what were your temps on the stock vs the 3000 RPM kaze fans? I can run 1.55V but i am running push/pull and i want only push with very high static pressure fans so i can turn them down to get better performance with less noise, you understand?


----------



## Synister

I'll most likely be going with a 1000W Superflower Leadex unit. This will give me a good base in case I want to dabble with a 3rd 290 further down the line.

@Mega Man Thanks for the info on the LEDs - do you think I'd be able to swap them for Reds? If not killing them outright would do!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> so bad or good. I really can't tell. Electronics was never my strong point. I'm going to build her up and air bench her on the stock cooler. Fire her up and see what happens. I mean if something is broken. Will it fail to boot at all? Or instability? Or what?


if what i understand you saying, you tested the other vrms resistors. and everything resulted in a mirror?

I would say you should be fine, i would be hesitant to push a higher OC until you are sure that vrm is work properly.

theoretically if the board is boarked it won't boot.

but not seeing the electrical engineering layout of the actual board in question it is hard to say.


----------



## Alastair

Well significant news. I mounted my CPU block without anything to the board. I figured the solid copper would be enough to at least check if it boots. AND IT DID. I got into BIOS. So yeah. Dunno what I damaged. If anything. Is it possible like I basically disabled a phase and will now have a 5+2 board instead of a 6+2? That is is I damaged anything at all of course.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well significant news. I mounted my CPU block without anything to the board. I figured the solid copper would be enough to at least check if it boots. AND IT DID. I got into BIOS. So yeah. Dunno what I damaged. If anything. Is it possible like I basically disabled a phase and will now have a 5+2 board instead of a 6+2? That is is I damaged anything at all of course.


super odd question.. is it at all possible to solder it back on?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well significant news. I mounted my CPU block without anything to the board. I figured the solid copper would be enough to at least check if it boots. AND IT DID. I got into BIOS. So yeah. Dunno what I damaged. If anything. Is it possible like I basically disabled a phase and will now have a 5+2 board instead of a 6+2? That is is I damaged anything at all of course.
> 
> 
> 
> super odd question.. is it at all possible to solder it back on?
Click to expand...

If you have a look at the pic where I first posted about my problem. It was on my finger and is the tiniest of little things. I don't have that sort of soldering skill.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If you have a look at the pic where I first posted about my problem. It was on my finger and is the tiniest of little things. I don't have that sort of soldering skill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My bad I missed that.. although if you can get a pair of tweezers on it you may be able to reflow the solder that is already on the pads without needing to directly solder it

I still would go for an RMA,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If you have a look at the pic where I first posted about my problem. It was on my finger and is the tiniest of little things. I don't have that sort of soldering skill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad I missed that.. although if you can get a pair of tweezers on it you may be able to reflow the solder that is already on the pads without needing to directly solder it
> 
> I still would go for an RMA,
Click to expand...

ASUS RMA is scary.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> ASUS RMA is scary.


I never really had much of an issue with them..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> ASUS RMA is scary.


Every RMA i've processed has been super smooth.

check your PM's


----------



## Deadboy90

Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


Oh boy, I just got one like 10 minutes ago







.


----------



## LinusBE

Mine is also arriving tomorrow. Normally I should've gotten it saturday, but the mailman was at my door right when I was literally 2 minutes at my neighbours house so I missed him.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


have you had the 970 running since the first saber tooth?

3 boards from asus in a row seems suspect. I would start checking and double checking everything else.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


Is this all the time or only when OC'd? Does it do it at factory defaults? I'm with FlailSchlamp, I have one of these and have seen many in the forums and don't recall seeing this issue. And you've had 3 in a row, It's most likely something else causing the issue.


----------



## zila

I agree, something else is amiss. That many board failures under the same roof points to something else wrong. I think another piece of hardware is punching out your board.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. It's just every one of the 8 phases that sit under the VRM sink have one of these micro resistor things so that is 8 in total. All mirrors identically. Surely it must serve some purpose. Hopefully it is just so minor that the system won't even notice. I am gonna go ahead with my rebuild under the assumption that everything is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, 0.4 Ohms is almost shorted. Usually drop downs on the power components.. To keep them stable and cool..
> Having them open would mean no power on the mosfet..
> 
> Like this one..
> 
> 
> but I won't safely assume it when the chips' life lies in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so bad or good. I really can't tell. Electronics was never my strong point. I'm going to build her up and air bench her on the stock cooler. Fire her up and see what happens. I mean if something is broken. Will it fail to boot at all? Or instability? Or what?
Click to expand...

It could it is from the VRM's which supply volts to the cpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'll most likely be going with a 1000W Superflower Leadex unit. This will give me a good base in case I want to dabble with a 3rd 290 further down the line.
> 
> @Mega Man Thanks for the info on the LEDs - do you think I'd be able to swap them for Reds? If not killing them outright would do!


Any time. I wouldn't change the leds. They are soldered to the pcb
You can but you void the warranty.

Another option would be run leds ( or w.e cooler you want ) and put them on the lower side ( opposite you)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well significant news. I mounted my CPU block without anything to the board. I figured the solid copper would be enough to at least check if it boots. AND IT DID. I got into BIOS. So yeah. Dunno what I damaged. If anything. Is it possible like I basically disabled a phase and will now have a 5+2 board instead of a 6+2? That is is I damaged anything at all of course.


You sure that is not just silk screen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


really I never had problems. Which bios are you running. It could be a driver issue could be an ox issue. Does it do this at stock


----------



## X-Alt

@Deadboy, thats been a problem with ASUS boards since X58 gen it seems.


----------



## mus1mus

I don't have issues on my saberkitty either. The only reason I'm having some issues is that I'm forcing the lowest Vcore possible with high clocks..

Yep my cooler can't cope..









Other than that, I'm pretty sold with it. Voltages are pinpoint.. Chip set and VRM are cold..


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Just wanted to upgrade my progress with Vishera in this thread. I initially had purchased an 8350. I didn't do too well in the silicon lottery, I was achieving 4.8Ghz with ~1.5v, which was too high for my H100 (for my liking anyway); so I settled with 4.65 24.7 stable.

Recently I upgraded to a 9590 (which is still a 8350 right???







) and I've been able to get much better clocks. Currently I'm at 4.7Ghz @ 1.38v. Temps are roughly 45C during max FFT testing on a custom loop in a ~85F room. It's at least 4 hour prime stable, so I'm probably looking at 1.4 12+ hour stable. 5ghz takes about 1.5v, and I've gamed @ 5.2Ghz.

All in all I feel like I didn't do too well either when I purchased the 9590 as I've seen some 8320's get nearly the same clocks, but I'm satisfied. 4.7 @ almost stock 8350 volts is pretty nice, especially when I'm running a 7990 in the same loop!

This is on a Sabertooth 990FX R 2.0


----------



## azanimefan

same board here... and yeah... i hit 4.6ghz on my 8320 with 1.38V (which is stock by the way) on the vcore...

Not quite 4.7ghz... but pretty close. This chip hits 5.0ghz at about 1.5V, and 4.8ghz at 1.432V


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Automatically kills your warranty. Don't do it unless you are sure to keep the chip. Though some people have sold lapped CPUs.
> 
> Gains, mine saw around 8 degrees improvement. I never really took note of that TBH, but it did enabled me to run the chip with a touch more voltage before hitting my usual temps Pre-lap.
> 
> I just observed that my Chip has High edges and convex center with lumps around the center.
> 
> Is it worth it? Depends on your CPU to Cooler contact. Mine never had an ideal contact with my Silver Arrow (with high center line along the heatpipes) so there's a gain after lap. Good contact won't see much gains.
> 200, 600 and 800 grits will do the job. Make sure the sand papers are made of the same brand. (same grit numbers, different gauging)
> 
> Some say you need to go finer with 1000+ grit. But on mine, polishing the finish was done with the aid of the fine copper particles from previous laps on 800.. Meaning I spent a few more rounds on 800 rather than switching to 1000+.
> 
> And yeah, dry is better when polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya i'm one that says 1000+ i think i got up to 1500 or 1600 last time.
> 
> I will be going dry this time around. i don't need to work off too copper i am already there. so i think i will start with 1000 or 1500 and set aside the better part of the afternoon.
> 
> @deadly, i hate you for your bandwidth.... welcome to the club
Click to expand...

Don't hate him too much.








http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3546476359
http://www.pingtest.net/result/99249684.png

For the record, we both pay for 105/20, we just get more than that.

Welcome DeadlyDNA.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> same board here... and yeah... i hit 4.6ghz on my 8320 with 1.38V (which is stock by the way) on the vcore...
> 
> Not quite 4.7ghz... but pretty close. This chip hits 5.0ghz at about 1.5V, and 4.8ghz at 1.432V


That's an insane chip dude... lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't hate him too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3546476359
> http://www.pingtest.net/result/99249684.png
> 
> For the record, we both pay for 105/20, we just get more than that.
> 
> Welcome DeadlyDNA.


I think i've already mentioned that sentiment towards you. LOL

New house isn't actually doing too bad

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3553555567

Paying for 60/10 I'm happy


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1250wx2 atm i have a 1600w in it gonna see if it can handle it idk yet
> why in the heck would you sand blast a cpu ?!?!?


Cuz im kool and ur not =P


----------



## qlekaj

The socket temp of my Asus M5A99fx Pro R2.0 for Fx 8320 is really hot, IBT 25 runs at very high level, it reached 69C, the core temp is only 49C, 4.6Ghz @1.356V-this is for my daily use.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> have you had the 970 running since the first saber tooth?
> 
> 3 boards from asus in a row seems suspect. I would start checking and double checking everything else.


I recorded it happening:



This never happened with my 970 board or my one before that. Only with the Sabertooth.


----------



## Krusher33

It reminds me of an MSI board I had one time. Turned out that it didn't like any USB devices plugged in when booting up cold. I had to roll back several BIOS till it fixed itself.

My Sabertooth board does not do this.


----------



## mus1mus

Are you sure you are using Healthy components on that set-up? i.e Memory Sticks? Hard Drives? Even Sata Cables.

Hard to fault the board alone if you have been using the same components when one broke. If that happened 3 times in a row, there must be something else causing the fault. Might even be your chip.. IMO


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you sure you are using Healthy components on that set-up? i.e Memory Sticks? Hard Drives? Even Sata Cables.
> 
> Hard to fault the board alone if you have been using the same components when one broke. If that happened 3 times in a row, there must be something else causing the fault. Might even be your chip.. IMO


All the same components were in my 970 board until I got this one. It never happened with that one.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It reminds me of an MSI board I had one time. Turned out that it didn't like any USB devices plugged in when booting up cold. I had to roll back several BIOS till it fixed itself.
> 
> My Sabertooth board does not do this.


Hmm I'll try unplugging my USB devices when I boot up tommarow. Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> All the same components were in my 970 board until I got this one. It never happened with that one.


Change the button battery thats on the motherboard with an energizer of the same size


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I recorded it happening:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This never happened with my 970 board or my one before that. Only with the Sabertooth.


not what i asked.. do you still have the 970 board?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> All the same components were in my 970 board until I got this one. It never happened with that one.


thought to throw everything back into you 970 to test everything???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hmm I'll try unplugging my USB devices when I boot up tommarow. Couldn't hurt to try.


disable fullscreen logo in bios, so you can see what it is getting hung up on in post.

then provide screen shots of bios please you've give us absolutely nothing to help diagnose the issue


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


I actually found this (sabertooth) board to be hyper sensitive to bad ram timings... my old evo didn't really care if the ram was set right or not, it just booted anyway... but this sabertooth would hang on startup... it wasn't until i hit the memok button did the board find timings it liked, and suddenly no more issues on startup (amusingly it has tighter ram settings now then when i set it up with my 'standard' ram overclock... i've had these sticks for 2 years now, and thought i had a good overclock dialed in on them, apparently not)


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not what i asked.. do you still have the 970 board?
> thought to throw everything back into you 970 to test everything???
> disable fullscreen logo in bios, so you can see what it is getting hung up on in post.
> 
> then provide screen shots of bios please you've give us absolutely nothing to help diagnose the issue


1. Yes I do I tried it and yes its working absolutly fine with all the same components.
2. Yes I did, no issues at all.
3. I'll do that now.


----------



## Deadboy90

OK heres my BIOS:


----------



## qlekaj

How about leaving all the voltages in auto?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> so bad or good. I really can't tell. Electronics was never my strong point. I'm going to build her up and air bench her on the stock cooler. Fire her up and see what happens. I mean if something is broken. Will it fail to boot at all? Or instability? Or what?
> 
> 
> 
> if what i understand you saying, you tested the other vrms resistors. and everything resulted in a mirror?
> 
> I would say you should be fine, i would be hesitant to push a higher OC until you are sure that vrm is work properly.
> 
> theoretically if the board is boarked it won't boot.
> 
> but not seeing the electrical engineering layout of the actual board in question it is hard to say.
Click to expand...

no what I meant by each phase is mirrored is that each phase is physically identical. Every single one of the 8 phases that sit underneath the heatsink has one of these tiny little things that I have broken off. So based on that fact I assume it has some function right?


----------



## azanimefan

mmmm... ok...

first reset your bios to stock settings.
then hit the memok button, live with the ram timings it gives you

load the system, see if it has any issues. it should just boot up, no hang ups.

now as for your overclock... most of the voltages you probably can leave on auto... the vcore and cpu/nb voltages seem very high for the settings you have the system at... the ram timings are very loose... very very loose, your nb/ht frequencies are needlessly low, their stock value is 2200/2600, no point in changing that.

if your system starts with no issue, then i would look at just multiplier overclocking right now. see how high you can push it on stock vcore and cpu/nb voltage.


----------



## mus1mus

It could be minor function.. Those that are meant for stability will not limit the function.

IMO, if that is a vital one, you can't power it back.. Still, I'd suggest you try calling for RMA.. WIN-WIN for you if it gets approved.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> How about leaving all the voltages in auto?


yo bro, any pics of your chip??

really tempted to pick a new chip off DQ.. lol


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, what were your temps on the stock vs the 3000 RPM kaze fans? I can run 1.55V but i am running push/pull and i want only push with very high static pressure fans so i can turn them down to get better performance with less noise, you understand?


Never compared them like that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. It's just every one of the 8 phases that sit under the VRM sink have one of these micro resistor things so that is 8 in total. All mirrors identically. Surely it must serve some purpose. Hopefully it is just so minor that the system won't even notice. I am gonna go ahead with my rebuild under the assumption that everything is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, 0.4 Ohms is almost shorted. Usually drop downs on the power components.. To keep them stable and cool..
> Having them open would mean no power on the mosfet..
> 
> Like this one..
> 
> 
> but I won't safely assume it when the chips' life lies in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so bad or good. I really can't tell. Electronics was never my strong point. I'm going to build her up and air bench her on the stock cooler. Fire her up and see what happens. I mean if something is broken. Will it fail to boot at all? Or instability? Or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could it is from the VRM's which supply volts to the cpu
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'll most likely be going with a 1000W Superflower Leadex unit. This will give me a good base in case I want to dabble with a 3rd 290 further down the line.
> 
> @Mega Man Thanks for the info on the LEDs - do you think I'd be able to swap them for Reds? If not killing them outright would do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time. I wouldn't change the leds. They are soldered to the pcb
> You can but you void the warranty.
> 
> Another option would be run leds ( or w.e cooler you want ) and put them on the lower side ( opposite you)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well significant news. I mounted my CPU block without anything to the board. I figured the solid copper would be enough to at least check if it boots. AND IT DID. I got into BIOS. So yeah. Dunno what I damaged. If anything. Is it possible like I basically disabled a phase and will now have a 5+2 board instead of a 6+2? That is is I damaged anything at all of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure that is not just silk screen
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really I never had problems. Which bios are you running. It could be a driver issue could be an ox issue. Does it do this at stock
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. It's just every one of the 8 phases that sit under the VRM sink have one of these micro resistor things so that is 8 in total. All mirrors identically. Surely it must serve some purpose. Hopefully it is just so minor that the system won't even notice. I am gonna go ahead with my rebuild under the assumption that everything is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, 0.4 Ohms is almost shorted. Usually drop downs on the power components.. To keep them stable and cool..
> Having them open would mean no power on the mosfet..
> 2048173
> Like this one..
> 
> 
> but I won't safely assume it when the chips' life lies in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so bad or good. I really can't tell. Electronics was never my strong point. I'm going to build her up and air bench her on the stock cooler. Fire her up and see what happens. I mean if something is broken. Will it fail to boot at all? Or instability? Or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could it is from the VRM's which supply volts to the cpu
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'll most likely be going with a 1000W Superflower Leadex unit. This will give me a good base in case I want to dabble with a 3rd 290 further down the line.
> 
> @Mega Man Thanks for the info on the LEDs - do you think I'd be able to swap them for Reds? If not killing them outright would do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any time. I wouldn't change the leds. They are soldered to the pcb
> You can but you void the warranty.
> 
> Another option would be run leds ( or w.e cooler you want ) and put them on the lower side ( opposite you)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well significant news. I mounted my CPU block without anything to the board. I figured the solid copper would be enough to at least check if it boots. AND IT DID. I got into BIOS. So yeah. Dunno what I damaged. If anything. Is it possible like I basically disabled a phase and will now have a 5+2 board instead of a 6+2? That is is I damaged anything at all of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure that is not just silk screen
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really I never had problems. Which bios are you running. It could be a driver issue could be an ox issue. Does it do this at stock
Click to expand...

It could very well be a smoke screen however if board was badly [email protected] it would fail to boot. At least in my experience that is the case. So the fact I got it to boot up is significant for me! Now Megman what are the next signs to look for?


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> yo bro, any pics of your chip??
> 
> really tempted to pick a new chip off DQ.. lol biggrin.gifbiggrin.gif


You'll have it by thursday, its holiday...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> You'll have it by thursday, its holiday...


cool.. Thanks bro..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


really I never had problems. Which bios are you running. It could be a driver issue could be an ox issue. Does it do this at stock[/quote] It could very well be a smoke screen however if board was badly [email protected] it would fail to boot. At least in my experience that is the case. So the fact I got it to boot up is significant for me! Now Megman what are the next signs to look for?[/quote]a big boom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Ok im just gonna say it, Asus Sabertooth 990fx boards are crap. Im on my third one and im having problems with it, AGAIN. If im coming from a cold boot having left it off overnight my computer will freeze at the BIOS and just stay there until I reboot it again. Sometimes I have to do this multiple times. This is the 2nd board I have had do this and my 3rd overall. The other one was just DOA. When it works its great but this is not something I should have to deal with on a $200 motherboard. My old 970 chipset never had this problem.


your nb is very low try 1.2 v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> OK heres my BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


suggestions:
Lock you PCIe frequency too 100.
Disable PCIe spread spectrum

Also, what disk is your OS loaded on too? your SSD or your 1TB storage? if your OS is on your SSD the reason why it isn't booting is...

that it is not in the boot options.

try putting it after the sandisk uefi (i assume that is for you secure boot? i've not used it.)


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Also, what disk is your OS loaded on too? your SSD or your 1TB storage? if your OS is on your SSD the reason why it isn't booting is...
> 
> that it is not in the boot options.


Possible...


----------



## hurricane28

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3554184338

gotta love fiberglass Internet connection


----------



## gertruude

since we shar8ing here's mine lol great download crappy upload


----------



## hurricane28

Nice download speed man


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3554184338
> 
> gotta love fiberglass Internet connection


Ok, first off, please never call it that again. Fibre, Fiber, of Fiber Optic is what they make networking lines out of. Fiber_glass_ is what they make boats out of.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber-optic_communication
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiberglass

Second, if we want to play the Fiber game, that would be 505mbps/100mbps via Comcast, 500mbps/100mbps via Verizon where I live. Speeds as slow as 100mbps down do not rate high enough for fiber, they use COAX.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just remember....you guys made me do it









http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3554250889


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Just remember....you guys made me do it


 what ya got there Sarge?...pony express internet provider? hehehe


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, first off, please never call it that again. Fibre, Fiber, of Fiber Optic is what they make networking lines out of. Fiber_glass_ is what they make boats out of.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber-optic_communication
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiberglass
> 
> Second, if we want to play the Fiber game, that would be 505mbps/100mbps via Comcast, 500mbps/100mbps via Verizon where I live. Speeds as slow as 100mbps down do not rate high enough for fiber, they use COAX.


Nice one Kyad









Fiber Optics if you want to use it as a term referring to communications. Or Optical Fibers if you are referring to the material.

These are strands or Fiber. Made of silica thus the limited curve or bend radius. Although newer consumer grade shifted to more flexible fibers on the end users.

By the way, *speed* is not measured in mbps but in _microseconds or miliseconds_ which refers directly to latency or travel time..









Mbps refers to your bandwidth.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> what ya got there Sarge?...pony express internet provider? hehehe


I haz da Satellite


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, first off, please never call it that again. Fibre, Fiber, of Fiber Optic is what they make networking lines out of. Fiber_glass_ is what they make boats out of.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber-optic_communication
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiberglass
> 
> Second, if we want to play the Fiber game, that would be 505mbps/100mbps via Comcast, 500mbps/100mbps via Verizon where I live. Speeds as slow as 100mbps down do not rate high enough for fiber, they use COAX.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Kyad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiber Optics if you want to use it as a term referring to communications. Or Optical Fibers if you are referring to the material.
> 
> These are strands or Fiber. Made of silica thus the limited curve or bend radius. Although newer consumer grade shifted to more flexible fibers on the end users.
> 
> By the way, *speed* is not measured in mbps but in _microseconds or miliseconds_ which refers directly to latency or travel time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbps refers to your bandwidth.
Click to expand...

Micro and milliseconds are a measure of time, not speed. The frequency of the electricity/light would be speed going by the literal definition, or even the rate at which the electrons can move through copper. But not anything related to seconds as the only measurement.

Secondly, in the world of networking, "mbps", "gbps", and "kbps" are "speed". Just like miles per hour or meters per second, it is a rate per time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, first off, please never call it that again. Fibre, Fiber, of Fiber Optic is what they make networking lines out of. Fiber_glass_ is what they make boats out of.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber-optic_communication
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiberglass
> 
> Second, if we want to play the Fiber game, that would be 505mbps/100mbps via Comcast, 500mbps/100mbps via Verizon where I live. Speeds as slow as 100mbps down do not rate high enough for fiber, they use COAX.


LOl okay sorry about that haha its because i used the direct translation from Dutch to English. Won't happen again









Maybe we do things different over here but we get what we pay for, i mean it depends on what account you have with the provider. I have 100 MB/s account and the max i can get here is 1GB/s but they are still working on it because where i am from they are far behind compare to the rest of Holland.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, first off, please never call it that again. Fibre, Fiber, of Fiber Optic is what they make networking lines out of. Fiber_glass_ is what they make boats out of.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber-optic_communication
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiberglass
> 
> Second, if we want to play the Fiber game, that would be 505mbps/100mbps via Comcast, 500mbps/100mbps via Verizon where I live. Speeds as slow as 100mbps down do not rate high enough for fiber, they use COAX.
> 
> 
> 
> LOl okay sorry about that haha its because i used the direct translation from Dutch to English. Won't happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we do things different over here but we get what we pay for, i mean it depends on what account you have with the provider. I have 100 MB/s account and the max i can get here is 1GB/s but they are still working on it because where i am from they are far behind compare to the rest of Holland.
Click to expand...

Figured, just making sure because they're very different.

And over here you're rated "up to" whatever speed. But I've always been allocated more than I pay for, probably as a buffer. Contrary to popular belief, ISPs do not always oversell here. Most of the people who complain probably never take the time to call their ISP and make sure there's nothing better.

Honestly, everyone should check up on their ISP once a month to see if there are better deals, price cuts, or even free upgrades. I've never had a ISP service person deny me a discount if the "new" rate for whatever plan is lower then what I currently pay. It's never even a hassle, I just point out what the new rate is and they do it.

It also pays to make sure you have an updated modem... My grandma got a free upgrade from 25mbps to 50mbps, but she has a DOCSIS 2 modem that can't handle 50. Called the ISP, told them about her problems, and now I'll have a new (free) DOCSIS 3 modem waiting for me in a service center when I want to pick it up for her. Simple.


----------



## Gregory14

i dunno how I do it, it works! My latest overclock. So far the 8320 is rocking the 4770k's world, lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Figured, just making sure because they're very different.
> 
> And over here you're rated "up to" whatever speed. But I've always been allocated more than I pay for, probably as a buffer. Contrary to popular belief, ISPs do not always oversell here. Most of the people who complain probably never take the time to call their ISP and make sure there's nothing better.
> 
> Honestly, everyone should check up on their ISP once a month to see if there are better deals, price cuts, or even free upgrades. I've never had a ISP service person deny me a discount if the "new" rate for whatever plan is lower then what I currently pay. It's never even a hassle, I just point out what the new rate is and they do it.
> 
> It also pays to make sure you have an updated modem... My grandma got a free upgrade from 25mbps to 50mbps, but she has a DOCSIS 2 modem that can't handle 50. Called the ISP, told them about her problems, and now I'll have a new (free) DOCSIS 3 modem waiting for me in a service center when I want to pick it up for her. Simple.


Yeah, thnx for correcting









I do that all the time here, i am constantly checking for updates or better deals, than i call my provider and tell them that i can get a better deal with faster Internet or whatever.
Mostly they give me an discount or upgrading my account with no extra costs









Also i have 100MB/s account but factually i get 200Mb/s because its 100MB/s up and download.

We get free modems and a starter kit with cables and such from our provider when we sign a contract.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Micro and milliseconds are a measure of time, not speed. The frequency of the electricity/light would be speed going by the literal definition, or even the rate at which the electrons can move through copper. But not anything related to seconds as the only measurement.
> 
> Secondly, in the world of networking, "mbps", "gbps", and "kbps" are "speed". Just like miles per hour or meters per second, it is a rate per time.


Well you are actually correct, but, that is being too general.

1. Bandwidth is controllable. Thus you get mbps, gbps, kbps, etc. Or a provider can give you 1Mbps, 10 Mbps, 100 Mbps and so on Bandwidth.
But it is not Speed. Try to send 1MB of Data to 2 different lines with 10Mbps on one and 100Mbps on the other. They will both arrive at the same time. Because they have enough bandwidth to accommodate the Data. It will be of an issue for the 1Mbps line though.

2. The speed on how fast the data is sent through a medium will be constant on the same medium (we are talking fiber) How fast it is being fed into the medium is a matter of latency. Equipment delay, Processing time, Travel time etc. belongs to it.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> i dunno how I do it, it works! My latest overclock. So far the 8320 is rocking the 4770k's world, lol.


Aren't you "doing it" by not stressing it/ testing it's stability?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> suggestions:
> Lock you PCIe frequency too 100.
> Disable PCIe spread spectrum
> 
> Also, what disk is your OS loaded on too? your SSD or your 1TB storage? if your OS is on your SSD the reason why it isn't booting is...
> 
> that it is not in the boot options.
> 
> try putting it after the sandisk uefi (i assume that is for you secure boot? i've not used it.)


The sandisk is the flash drive I had plugged in to take the screen shots. Its not usually in when I boot. My rig has been off all night and I disabled full screen Bios title like you said. I'll try it when I get home from work.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Micro and milliseconds are a measure of time, not speed. The frequency of the electricity/light would be speed going by the literal definition, or even the rate at which the electrons can move through copper. But not anything related to seconds as the only measurement.
> 
> Secondly, in the world of networking, "mbps", "gbps", and "kbps" are "speed". Just like miles per hour or meters per second, it is a rate per time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are actually correct, but, that is being too general.
> 
> 1. Bandwidth is controllable. Thus you get mbps, gbps, kbps, etc. Or a provider can give you 1Mbps, 10 Mbps, 100 Mbps and so on Bandwidth.
> But it is not Speed. Try to send 1MB of Data to 2 different lines with 10Mbps on one and 100Mbps on the other. *They will both arrive at the same time.* Because they have enough bandwidth to accommodate the Data. It will be of an issue for the 1Mbps line though.
> 
> 2. The speed on how fast the data is sent through a medium will be constant on the same medium (we are talking fiber) How fast it is being fed into the medium is a matter of latency. Equipment delay, Processing time, Travel time etc. belongs to it.
Click to expand...

No.

1MB = 1MegaByte = 8 Megabits

10mbps means it is capable of transferring 10 Megabits of data in one second. 10mbps will transfer 1MB of data in about *0.8 seconds.*

100mbps means it is capable of transferring 100 Megabits of data in one second. 100mbps will transfer 1MB of data in about *0.08 seconds.*

Gigabit (1000mbps) will transfer 1MB of data in about 0.008 seconds.

100mbps is 10 times faster than 10mbps, and it will transfer any amount of data in one tenth the time.

While this is bandwidth, due to the nature of how networking works, the information is sent at a higher frequency and being polled faster. The result is that latency is inversely proportional to the "rating" of the line. While the physical electrons may get there at the same time, the network device receiving the data will not acknowledge it until such time as that polling period is available. 100mbps lines poll the media 10 times more often than 10mbps, and as a result processes the data and moves it on 10 times faster.

If you were speaking about the physical medium, you would technically be correct, as I noted in my previous post. However, networking in totality does not work that way. 100mbps is _faster_ than 10mbps. It is a higher speed. Combine this with an overall network topology of the types used in reality of, say, 5 switch jumps and the data electrons will get to the destination far far quicker over the 100mbps line than the 10mbps line simply because the 5 switches in the middle can process it and move it on that much faster.

Strictly speaking since you have a data value that is larger than the bus of the interface, 100mbps WILL in fact get that data before the 10mbps line will. It will also process the very first elections sooner. The handshake will initiate quicker. The interface will poll for the data faster. The interface will run at a higher frequency.

Regardless of all this, you are playing semantics. All bandwidth in the world of computers is noted as "speed". So is the frequency that a CPU runs at, though technically we measure networking in the same way, we just call it "Megatransfers per second." Basicly every BUS-based interface is measured in this way, with bandwidth being bus width times transfer rate (hz).


----------



## qlekaj

Highest overclock I have so far, 4.8Ghz @ 1.416V, but most of the time running @ 1.404V.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The sandisk is the flash drive I had plugged in to take the screen shots. Its not usually in when I boot. My rig has been off all night and I disabled full screen Bios title like you said. I'll try it when I get home from work.


well that makes sense.

did you reformat when you built this computer? or are you carrying over your OS from your 970?

if you could take a cell phone pic of the post screen when it hangs. it might be able to help narrow down the issue.

I would try disabling all the boot options but the Boot drive. just have your SSD in the Boot options


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Highest overclock I have so far, 4.8Ghz @ 1.416V, but most of the time running @ 1.404V.


Dat Throttling!


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dat Throttling!


Y?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Y?


It looks like you've got APM on and you are throttling on top of that.

look at how un even the current clocks are, look at the minimum clocks and then look at the average.

you sir need more voltage.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It looks like you've got APM on and you are throttling on top of that.
> 
> look at how un even the current clocks are, look at the minimum clocks and then look at the average.
> 
> you sir need more voltage.


does it mean that if the clocks are not the same, it throttles.
It had already rested for more than 10mins when I captured that.
The only thing that I've enabled is the Cool N Quite.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> does it mean that if the clocks are not the same, it throttles.
> It had already rested for more than 10mins when I captured that.
> The only thing that I've enabled is the Cool N Quite.


disable that and run it again, you want to see if those cores can maintain that clock on those volts

stability isn't exactly the same thing as throttling. they usually go hand in hand, but the basics of what IBT is doing is running a super complicated equation or set of equations it is looking for the end result.

if you cores throttle you can still come out with the right solutions to the equations,generally just slower, it is when you cores return an incorrect solution that it moves into instability.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> disable that and run it again, you want to see if those cores can maintain that clock on those volts
> 
> stability isn't exactly the same thing as throttling. they usually go hand in hand, but the basics of what IBT is doing is running a super complicated equation or set of equations it is looking for the end result.
> 
> if you cores throttle you can still come out with the right solutions to the equations,generally just slower, it is when you cores return an incorrect solution that it moves into instability.


Ok, thanks, lets see...


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well that makes sense.
> 
> did you reformat when you built this computer? or are you carrying over your OS from your 970?
> 
> if you could take a cell phone pic of the post screen when it hangs. it might be able to help narrow down the issue.
> 
> I would try disabling all the boot options but the Boot drive. just have your SSD in the Boot options


I actually recorded it happening:



And yes its a fresh install. I'll try disabling all boot drives except the ssd.


----------



## LinusBE

Sabertooth has arrived and is installed







Now it'ts time to install Windows updates....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Sabertooth has arrived and is installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it'ts time to install Windows updates....


Great, now overclock the heck out of that thing









curious on what you can get from it.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> disable that and run it again, you want to see if those cores can maintain that clock on those volts
> 
> stability isn't exactly the same thing as throttling. they usually go hand in hand, but the basics of what IBT is doing is running a super complicated equation or set of equations it is looking for the end result.
> 
> if you cores throttle you can still come out with the right solutions to the equations,generally just slower, it is when you cores return an incorrect solution that it moves into instability.


How about this..


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> How about this..


dang! I wish I could get away with those voltages


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great, now overclock the heck out of that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curious on what you can get from it.


Still installing updates...







I have to start from Windows 8 and work my way up to 8.1 update 1 because I only have a Windows 8 product key.


----------



## hurricane28

Oh that's a bummer, so i guess that can take a while.

I don't know about W8 because i only used windows 7 so far and have no plans on upgrading to w8 anytime soon. I have windows 7 inclusive all the updates till may 2014 installed on my USB stick so i can insert it and within 15min i have fresh install with programs and such


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Still installing updates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to start from Windows 8 and work my way up to 8.1 update 1 because I only have a Windows 8 product key.


What'cha got about 98 updates to install...LOL Just did what your going through on a Kaveri build, then apps went koo-koo, but all cleared when the 8.1 took effect.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I actually recorded it happening:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes its a fresh install. I'll try disabling all boot drives except the ssd.


this is your old video that doesn't say much.

need to show the post, only way to do that is disable full screen logo.

you will see American Mega trend instead of TUF. <-- this is important as you can see what your motherboard is registering, I'm actually expecting it to stall and hang during the memory count based on what i saw in bios.

also. did you try at stock? or did you just move your settings over?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> What'cha got about 98 updates to install...LOL Just did what your going through on a Kaveri build, then apps went koo-koo, but all cleared when the 8.1 took effect.


I'm already at about 120 and I'm still not installing 8.1


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> How about this..


Impressive, Most impressive..

ok, your socket is getting a little toasty.

Do you still have your stock cooler? rip the fan off it and hot glue it to the back plate of the socket blowing on to the back of the socket.

Can you do max mem?

Nice Chip man.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Impressive, Most impressive..
> 
> ok, your socket is getting a little toasty.
> 
> Do you still have your stock cooler? rip the fan off it and hot glue it to the back plate of the socket blowing on to the back of the socket.
> 
> Can you do max mem?
> 
> Nice Chip man.


Man, its the only problem I have, the socket temp..... I've already put a fan at the back while stressing...
I've already reported this issue to asus... Do you think its normal...
Maybe tomorrow, stress this at max level...

You already got two reps from me buddy, Lol...
Thanks for the advises...


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I'm already at about 120 and I'm still not installing 8.1


WOW..as I remebered there was a failure I had and it tried to revert updates after a few restarts.. So...then I went to MS techsupport and read it and for whatever reason viola' it work.


----------



## qlekaj

Does anyone here got a CM Seidon 240M, is the pump really running at 1400rpm, I think most of the AIO's now are running @ more than 2k rpm..


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Some quick stock AVP benchmarks on AMD fx9590 - 4x290x @ high resolutions. I am still checking this rig out and wont be long before i start to OC. So far though i am really surprised at my power consumption. I was repeatedly told FX will use 88gigawatts of nuclear solar fusion from the sun. At idle with all this hardware reading the forums i see 100W less than my intel rig. Benching i am 100-200W less as well. Right now i have more breathing room for OC'ing. The system runs cool as well.....

AVPD11 4k


5760x1080 Eyefinity


11520x2160 - 4k eyefinity


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Some quick stock AVP benchmarks on AMD fx9590 - 4x290x @ high resolutions. I am still checking this rig out and wont be long before i start to OC. So far though i am really surprised at my power consumption. I was repeatedly told FX will use 88gigawatts of nuclear solar fusion from the sun. At idle with all this hardware reading the forums i see 100W less than my intel rig. Benching i am 100-200W less as well. Right now i have more breathing room for OC'ing. The system runs cool as well.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AVPD11 4k
> 
> 
> 5760x1080 Eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11520x2160 - 4k eyefinity


this last one makes me smile LOL epic.. 12k eyefinity at 60+ average fps? #yup!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Some quick stock AVP benchmarks on AMD fx9590 - 4x290x @ high resolutions. I am still checking this rig out and wont be long before i start to OC. So far though i am really surprised at my power consumption. I was repeatedly told FX will use 88gigawatts of nuclear solar fusion from the sun. At idle with all this hardware reading the forums i see 100W less than my intel rig. Benching i am 100-200W less as well. Right now i have more breathing room for OC'ing. The system runs cool as well.....
> 
> AVPD11 4k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5760x1080 Eyefinity
> 
> 
> 11520x2160 - 4k eyefinity


Dang the graphics performance in that rig....







#WANT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Does anyone here got a CM Seidon 240M, is the pump really running at 1400rpm, I think most of the AIO's now are running @ more than 2k rpm..


I'm curious to know what your DIGI+ settings are for that OC. Could you give us a few screenies of AI Suite 2 DIGI+ if installed, or the settings in bios? Thanks. Also, well done! looks like a solid little chip you have there!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Well, at 4k Eyefinity my FX 9590 doesn't appear to be holding back my GPU's very much. Did a little testing to see the gains on gpu oc vs [email protected] stock 11520x2160 resolution in Valley
I edited them into a small jpeg so i dont spam the thread with 4 eyefinity screenshots.



I will do scaling testing soon enough but i have a thread for that. I just wanted to see cpu stock performance vs GPU oc vs high res. Since this is the FX thread


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Well, at 4k Eyefinity my FX 9590 doesn't appear to be holding back my GPU's very much. Did a little testing to see the gains on gpu oc vs [email protected] stock 11520x2160 resolution in Valley
> I edited them into a small jpeg so i dont spam the thread with 4 eyefinity screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> I will do scaling testing soon enough but i have a thread for that. I just wanted to see cpu stock performance vs GPU oc vs high res. Since this is the FX thread


Interesting stuff









Thanks for sharing.


----------



## azanimefan

i've seen you can get a bump in the performance of a xfire setup by putting 4 sticks of very fast ram into the system and overclocking the heck out of the northbridge/cpu frequency

i'd be interested to see if this is true.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Man, its the only problem I have, the socket temp..... I've already put a fan at the back while stressing...
> I've already reported this issue to asus... Do you think its normal...
> Maybe tomorrow, stress this at max level...
> 
> You already got two reps from me buddy, Lol...
> Thanks for the advises...


You can do what I do to solve socket temp issues: I take the fan off the stock cooler and zip tie it to the vrms.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this is your old video that doesn't say much.
> 
> need to show the post, only way to do that is disable full screen logo.
> 
> you will see American Mega trend instead of TUF. <-- this is important as you can see what your motherboard is registering, I'm actually expecting it to stall and hang during the memory count based on what i saw in bios.
> 
> also. did you try at stock? or did you just move your settings over?


OK I'll do that next time. I started it up today with the BIOS title off and it booted without issue. Its gonna take a few days to see if its resolved but I'm hopeful that was the problem. I'll snap a pic of the POST screen tonight.


----------



## Krusher33

Does Valley always have 4 cores over 50% and other 4 below 10%?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does Valley always have 4 cores over 50% and other 4 below 10%?


it did in my testing, keep in mind my mobo/cpu/ram are all on auto / stock that means cool n quiet etc.. I havent even touched the cpu settings yet. I am going to be hitting that up soon though. I just wanted bench it stock to see how it behaves. I havent even updated the bios yet either, it looks old.

My i7 3820 with 4x290s / pcie 3.0 x8/ 2133 ddr3 ram/ 4.8ghz oc scored 30 AVG on the same settings in valley. to give an idea where its at performance wise. the FX is of course on pcie 2.0 x8 but the gpus are 290x instead of 290s. and ram is at a measly 1600 for now

Also, valley never really ran that great on my R9's. i am thinkign about getting better ram before i oc the board/cpu also...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> i've seen you can get a bump in the performance of a xfire setup by putting 4 sticks of very fast ram into the system and overclocking the heck out of the northbridge/cpu frequency
> 
> i'd be interested to see if this is true.


Going to do that as well. just not yet.


----------



## Deadboy90

OK here's my post screen. (Sorry bout the crap quality)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> OK here's my post screen. (Sorry bout the crap quality)


yup no doubt it is seeing your boot drive now.

that should fix the issue


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No.
> 
> 1MB = 1MegaByte = 8 Megabits
> 
> 10mbps means it is capable of transferring 10 Megabits of data in one second. 10mbps will transfer 1MB of data in about *0.8 seconds.*
> 
> 100mbps means it is capable of transferring 100 Megabits of data in one second. 100mbps will transfer 1MB of data in about *0.08 seconds.*
> 
> Gigabit (1000mbps) will transfer 1MB of data in about 0.008 seconds.
> 
> 100mbps is 10 times faster than 10mbps, and it will transfer any amount of data in one tenth the time.
> 
> While this is bandwidth, due to the nature of how networking works, the information is sent at a higher frequency and being polled faster. The result is that latency is inversely proportional to the "rating" of the line. While the physical electrons may get there at the same time, the network device receiving the data will not acknowledge it until such time as that polling period is available. 100mbps lines poll the media 10 times more often than 10mbps, and as a result processes the data and moves it on 10 times faster.


Not really that big of a difference in time with my example.

1MB = 8 Megabits that cannot fully utilize the bandwidth available with 10 Mbps. Let alone the 100 Mbps. It will be slower on 1 Mbps though, as 1 Mbps = 1 Megabits per second which is saturated by the data of 8 Megabits. The fact here remains that bandwidth is a pipeline. The speed differences will only be more apparent once you start saturating the bandwidth available. Or the number of bits per second that can pass through it.

Take for example PCIe Bandwidth with 2.0 and 3.0;
Quote:


> Base Clock Speed: PCIe 3.0 = 8.0GHz, PCIe 2.0 = 5.0GHz, PCIe 1.1 = 2.5GHz
> Data Rate: PCIe 3.0 = 1000MB/s, PCIe 2.0 = 500MB/s, PCIe 1.1 = 250MB/s
> Total Bandwidth: (x16 link): PCIe 3.0 = 32GB/s, PCIe 2.0 = 16GB/s, PCIe 1.1 = 8GB/s
> Data Transfer Rate: PCIe 3.0 = 8.0GT/s, PCIe 2.0= 5.0GT/s, PCIe 1.1 = 2.5GT/s


So on your example, PCIe 3.0 should be twice as fast compared to PCIe 2.0. But the truth is it's not. Simply, as everyone would agree, PCIe 2.0 isn't saturated yet with the Data that we transfer through them. And in fact, even when fully utilizing the PCIe ports of a motherboard for example, the speed difference between the two is merely negligible. As shown here:

So going back to networking, unless you fully utilize and saturate the bandwidth available, Data Transfer speeds will not be dependent on how much bandwidth you have. It helps and is important when you use large files transfers but that's just it. Data transfer speeds will be dependent on utilization of the bandwidth. Not exactly by how much bandwidth you have.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup no doubt it is seeing your boot drive now.
> 
> that should fix the issue


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mega Man

idk if anyone noticed the 9590 shell shocker, but i decided i couldnt pass it up !


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk if anyone noticed the 9590 shell shocker, but i decided i couldnt pass it up !


hahah damn is it still going?


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-12-866-001-_-06102014_5

yes


----------



## FurtadoZ9

How much was the 9590 on sale for?


----------



## Mega Man

259


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 259


I just got mine what 2 weeks ago if that. It had a 50$ off promo code. So I ended paying 20$ more than the shellshocker. Its a decent buy I think.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No.
> 
> 1MB = 1MegaByte = 8 Megabits
> 
> 10mbps means it is capable of transferring 10 Megabits of data in one second. 10mbps will transfer 1MB of data in about *0.8 seconds.*
> 
> 100mbps means it is capable of transferring 100 Megabits of data in one second. 100mbps will transfer 1MB of data in about *0.08 seconds.*
> 
> Gigabit (1000mbps) will transfer 1MB of data in about 0.008 seconds.
> 
> 100mbps is 10 times faster than 10mbps, and it will transfer any amount of data in one tenth the time.
> 
> While this is bandwidth, due to the nature of how networking works, the information is sent at a higher frequency and being polled faster. The result is that latency is inversely proportional to the "rating" of the line. While the physical electrons may get there at the same time, the network device receiving the data will not acknowledge it until such time as that polling period is available. 100mbps lines poll the media 10 times more often than 10mbps, and as a result processes the data and moves it on 10 times faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really that big of a difference in time with my example.
> 
> 1MB = 8 Megabits that cannot fully utilize the bandwidth available with 10 Mbps. Let alone the 100 Mbps. *It will be slower on 1 Mbps though, as 1 Mbps = 1 Megabits per second which is saturated by the data of 8 Megabits.* The fact here remains that bandwidth is a pipeline. The speed differences will only be more apparent once you start saturating the bandwidth available. Or the number of bits per second that can pass through it.
> 
> Take for example PCIe Bandwidth with 2.0 and 3.0;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Base Clock Speed: PCIe 3.0 = 8.0GHz, PCIe 2.0 = 5.0GHz, PCIe 1.1 = 2.5GHz
> Data Rate: PCIe 3.0 = 1000MB/s, PCIe 2.0 = 500MB/s, PCIe 1.1 = 250MB/s
> Total Bandwidth: (x16 link): PCIe 3.0 = 32GB/s, PCIe 2.0 = 16GB/s, PCIe 1.1 = 8GB/s
> Data Transfer Rate: PCIe 3.0 = 8.0GT/s, PCIe 2.0= 5.0GT/s, PCIe 1.1 = 2.5GT/s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So on your example, PCIe 3.0 should be twice as fast compared to PCIe 2.0. But the truth is it's not. Simply, as everyone would agree, PCIe 2.0 isn't saturated yet with the Data that we transfer through them. And in fact, even when fully utilizing the PCIe ports of a motherboard for example, the speed difference between the two is merely negligible. As shown here:
> 
> So going back to networking, unless you fully utilize and saturate the bandwidth available, Data Transfer speeds will not be dependent on how much bandwidth you have. It helps and is important when you use large files transfers but that's just it. Data transfer speeds will be dependent on utilization of the bandwidth. Not exactly by how much bandwidth you have.
Click to expand...

100mbps will be 10 times faster than 10mbps no matter the amount of data being transferred.

Period.

Bandwidth is not bus width. End of story. If you can not understand that, then there is nothing I can do to help, but you are wrong. A bandwidth does not have to be saturated "per second" for something else to be faster.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 100mbps will be 10 times faster than 10mbps no matter the amount of data being transferred.
> 
> Period.


I'm not gonna say you are wrong so please.

1MB Data = 8,000,000 bits. Passing through a link of 100,000,000 bits per second capacity.

Bits, being the smallest unit in Digital World will not be decompressed further. It will not travel at the link bandwidth. Instead take a portion of the bandwidth. Thus will travel at Speed comparable to a 10,000,000 bits per second bandwidth link.

Simple as that.

If you have a data larger than your bandwidth, and many connections using the link, there goes multiplexing. TDM, FDM, SDM, CDM etc, will divide your data to give each one a passage through the link.
Quote:


> Bandwidth is not bus width. End of story. If you can not understand that, then there is nothing I can do to help, but you are wrong. A bandwidth does not have to be saturated "per second" for something else to be faster.


I didn't say it is.










https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/7633

https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/29336

http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/internet/difference-between-bandwidth-and-speed/


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Where did the network speed stuff come from?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Where did the network speed stuff come from?


Mainly from your SpeedTest link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 100mbps will be 10 times faster than 10mbps no matter the amount of data being transferred.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna say you are wrong so please.
> 
> 1MB Data = 8,000,000 bits. Passing through a link of 100,000,000 bits per second capacity.
> 
> Bits, being the smallest unit in Digital World will not be decompressed further. It will not travel at the link bandwidth. Instead take a *portion of the bandwidth.* Thus will travel at Speed comparable to a 10,000,000 bits per second bandwidth link.
> 
> Simple as that.
> 
> If you have a data larger than your bandwidth, and many connections using the link, there goes multiplexing. TDM, FDM, SDM, CDM etc, will divide your data to give each one a passage through the link.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bandwidth is not bus width. End of story. If you can not understand that, then there is nothing I can do to help, but you are wrong. A bandwidth does not have to be saturated "per second" for something else to be faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/7633
> 
> https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/29336
> 
> http://www.differencebetween.net/technology/internet/difference-between-bandwidth-and-speed/
Click to expand...

Bandwidth is in fact directly related to latency, and increasing one will decrease the other.

Again, if you were to have two computers with 100mbps links and 5 100mbps switches between them, you would have a lower latency than if that entire backbone was 10mbps. The NICs on the PCs and switches will poll for the data faster. They will process the data faster. They will sent it to the next switch faster.

The *only* reason this does not apply to ISPs typically is because regardless of what you pay for to your home, their backbone is the same, and the latency will be barely affected at all. But if you cut the bandwidth of your entire ISP's infrastructure in half, even if you did not saturate the bandwidth, you would increase latency.

When it comes to things like PCI-e, 3.0 is automaticly faster by virtue of running at a higher frequency. We are back once again to "it doesn't matter if it is saturated or not". The switch will receive the data sooner. Because it will read the data that is on the line before the PCI-e 2.0 switch will. In fact, it will read (and use) that data in about half the time of PCI-e 2.0.

It's called "Switch time". The time it takes for the switch's CPU to take it in and move it out another port. That is what adds latency, and higher bandwidths on the same bus (translation, higher frequency) reduce that latency.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm normally interested in learning all this stuff but now I'm all


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mainly from your SpeedTest link.
> Bandwidth is in fact directly related to latency, and increasing one will decrease the other.
> 
> Again, if you were to have two computers with 100mbps links and 5 100mbps switches between them, you would have a lower latency than if that entire backbone was 10mbps. The NICs on the PCs and switches will poll for the data faster. They will process the data faster. They will sent it to the next switch faster.
> 
> The *only* reason this does not apply to ISPs typically is because regardless of what you pay for to your home, their backbone is the same, and the latency will be barely affected at all. But if you cut the bandwidth of your entire ISP's infrastructure in half, even if you did not saturate the bandwidth, you would increase latency.
> 
> When it comes to things like PCI-e, 3.0 is automaticly faster by virtue of running at a higher frequency. We are back once again to "it doesn't matter if it is saturated or not". The switch will receive the data sooner. Because it will read the data that is on the line before the PCI-e 2.0 switch will. In fact, it will read (and use) that data in about half the time of PCI-e 2.0.
> 
> It's called "Switch time". The time it takes for the switch's CPU to take it in and move it out another port. That is what adds latency, and higher bandwidths on the same bus (translation, higher frequency) reduce that latency.


I'm sorry to create all this fuss..









I may be misinterpreting or understands things differently from you. But yeah, here's a 31 page quick read on the topic..

Nice chat..

Its late night in here, have to sleep, still have to work at 6am..

So yeah, give that a go.. [thumb]

Edit

The title might be different but the topic was covered in a concise way.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm sorry to create all this fuss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be misinterpreting or understands things differently from you. But yeah, here's a 31 page quick read on the topic..
> 
> Nice chat..
> 
> Its late night in here, have to sleep, still have to work at 6am..
> 
> So yeah, give that a go.. [thumb]
> 
> Edit
> 
> The title might be different but the topic was covered in a concise way.


31 Pages "quick read."


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mainly from your SpeedTest link.


Oh, I only included it because it increased some. Given so many reasons why that may have happened i was just happy to see improvements 

This ud7 only has 1 NIC port, which is all i need really, my other intel board had 2 ports but i never used them in tandem. I was not sure about having Realtek again, but seems to be doing well so far. I just hope the port never dies or i will be in a pickle.

On the flipside, sorry if i created an argument on network speeds and all


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Oh, I only included it because it increased some. Given so many reasons why that may have happened i was just happy to see improvements
> 
> This ud7 only has 1 NIC port, which is all i need really, my other intel board had 2 ports but i never used them in tandem. I was not sure about having Realtek again, but seems to be doing well so far. I just hope the port never dies or i will be in a pickle.
> 
> On the flipside, sorry if i created an argument on network speeds and all


If it makes yoy feel better I've been using computers since the late 80s never had q single failure of an external nic card or an onboard port


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mainly from your SpeedTest link.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I only included it because it increased some. Given so many reasons why that may have happened i was just happy to see improvements
> 
> This ud7 only has 1 NIC port, which is all i need really, my other intel board had 2 ports but i never used them in tandem. I was not sure about having Realtek again, but seems to be doing well so far. I just hope the port never dies or i will be in a pickle.
> 
> On the flipside, sorry if i created an argument on network speeds and all
Click to expand...

Not your fault, that was just the farthest back I could trace it.

Asfor the NIC, no NIC on any of my (7 or 8?) giga boards has ever failed. And even if it does, Gigabyte's RMA isn't bad at all. They work on serial number, not registration, so it doesn't matter if it was used or anything.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not your fault, that was just the farthest back I could trace it.
> 
> Asfor the NIC, no NIC on any of my (7 or 8?) giga boards has ever failed. And even if it does, Gigabyte's RMA isn't bad at all. They work on serial number, not registration, so it doesn't matter if it was used or anything.


Thats music to my ears on warranty. Thank you. and while i am here. I havent ordered any ram yet but should i got for best 2 stick set i can find in size and speed and rock on 2 sticks over 4?

i currently have 4 sticks in my UD7 and they are only at 1600, XMP didnt work but i didnt go much more into it as i wanted to run stock for at least a few days or a week before upping cpu/ram/mobo clocks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not your fault, that was just the farthest back I could trace it.
> 
> Asfor the NIC, no NIC on any of my (7 or 8?) giga boards has ever failed. And even if it does, Gigabyte's RMA isn't bad at all. They work on serial number, not registration, so it doesn't matter if it was used or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats music to my ears on warranty. Thank you. and while i am here. I havent ordered any ram yet but should i got for best 2 stick set i can find in size and speed and rock on 2 sticks over 4?
> 
> i currently have 4 sticks in my UD7 and they are only at 1600, XMP didnt work but i didnt go much more into it as i wanted to run stock for at least a few days or a week before upping cpu/ram/mobo clocks.
Click to expand...

I personally think using only 2 slots is ugly, especially on large builds, but 2 sticks _will_ perform better at overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> 31 Pages "quick read."


Lol it was supposed to be 31-page quick read.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk if anyone noticed the 9590 shell shocker, but i decided i couldnt pass it up !


Itd be fun to get it, but i cant see myself spending the money on one when i have a 8350.. I think im gonna spend the money and finally fully watercool my pc. This 780Ti Classified with the ACX cooler is dumping just stupid amounts of heat in my pc... Even 14 case fans cant dissipate it fast enough.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Itd be fun to get it, but i cant see myself spending the money on one when i have a 8350.. I think im gonna spend the money and finally fully watercool my pc. This 780Ti Classified with the ACX cooler is dumping just stupid amounts of heat in my pc... Even 14 case fans cant dissipate it fast enough.


Even with the Accelero?

At what ambients?.

Full custom mate.. You wont regret..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3251456


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3251456
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like someone got a Lightning









You should bea able to beat this one pretty easy: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup no doubt it is seeing your boot drive now.
> 
> that should fix the issue


No dice. I'm still getting hangs when I boot but now its just a black screen







took 3 reboots to get my rig running tonight. Despite that it ran my long Battlefield session perfectly.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I'm curious to know what your DIGI+ settings are for that OC. Could you give us a few screenies of AI Suite 2 DIGI+ if installed, or the settings in bios? Thanks. Also, well done! looks like a solid little chip you have there!


I didnt notice this, sorry, heres for you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LinusBE

Okay I replaced my UD5 with a Sabertooth R2.0 because with the UD5 my clock speed fluctuated by .1 Ghz. I now installed my Sabertooth properly and now I have the same problem? Could it be the chip itself then? Now I'm really desperate. I disabled turbo of course and every other feature that needs to be disabled. HPC is enabled, should this be disabled? It's called high performance computing so I guess not...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks like someone got a Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should bea able to beat this one pretty easy: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510


hmm 600 point on physics and 300 points on the combine, but yet i've got 600 points on your graphics

lets see if i can get this thing benching at 4.8, that might do it...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm 600 point on physics and 300 points on the combine, but yet i've got 600 points on your graphics
> 
> lets see if i can get this thing benching at 4.8, that might do it...


Should be able to fairly easy i imagine









My Physics with a single GPU suck, those same clocks i can hit over 10k with Crossfire but single drops it down to that......it's weird


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Should be able to fairly easy i imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Physics with a single GPU suck, those same clocks i can hit over 10k with Crossfire but single drops it down to that......it's weird


my chip is a PITA above 4.7, I'm also dealing with an odd issue..

can't seem to update my bios (i'm two updates behind) bleeping thing keep saying it isn't a efi bios. yet i d/l directly from asus..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my chip is a PITA above 4.7, I'm also dealing with an odd issue..
> 
> can't seem to update my bios (i'm two updates behind) bleeping thing keep saying it isn't a efi bios. yet i d/l directly from asus..


change the name on the file from the long one to lets say 2501.cap

should work for ya


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my chip is a PITA above 4.7, I'm also dealing with an odd issue..
> 
> can't seem to update my bios (i'm two updates behind) bleeping thing keep saying it isn't a efi bios. yet i d/l directly from asus..


Remember to name it C5FZ.cap and use teh USB Bios Flashback, never had a problem flashing that way. Can anyone post their 4.6/4.7GHz 3DM11 Physics just for a rough bench, I might be going for 4.8 and want to see if mine is slightly under-performing as of now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> change the name on the file from the long one to lets say 2501.cap
> 
> should work for ya


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Remember to name it C5FZ.cap and use teh USB Bios Flashback, never had a problem flashing that way. Can anyone post their 4.6/4.7GHz 3DM11 Physics just for a rough bench, I might be going for 4.8 and want to see if mine is slightly under-performing as of now.


I've never had to rename for this motherboard. i've always unzipped the file folder and flashed without editing the file name.

I'll give it a shot after work

thanks Guys


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my chip is a PITA above 4.7, I'm also dealing with an odd issue..
> 
> can't seem to update my bios (i'm two updates behind) bleeping thing keep saying it isn't a efi bios. yet i d/l directly from asus..


It always happen to my M5a99fx pro, it flashes thru AI Suite.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks like someone got a Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should bea able to beat this one pretty easy: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510


I'm curious what firestrike scores you get since 3Dmark11 is a little outdated IMO


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I'm curious what firestrike scores you get since 3Dmark11 is a little outdated IMO


Which kind in particular?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

FX-9370 is on sale at Tigerdirect atm for $235 for anyone that might be interested









http://t.co/0zyUEyAeB1


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> change the name on the file from the long one to lets say 2501.cap
> 
> should work for ya


2101.cap is a no go derp..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Remember to name it C5FZ.cap and use teh USB Bios Flashback, never had a problem flashing that way. Can anyone post their 4.6/4.7GHz 3DM11 Physics just for a rough bench, I might be going for 4.8 and want to see if mine is slightly under-performing as of now.


so far its taking its sweet as time to find the new bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> It always happen to my M5a99fx pro, it flashes thru AI Suite.


ez flash is so much nicer..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ez flash is so much nicer..


Yes it is, great tool


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Which kind in particular?


The performance scores.


----------



## LinusBE

Is it possible that my chip is causing the 100+ Mhz fluctuation of the clock speed? I changed motherboards and it's still happening. I don't know what to do anymore. I don't want to buy a new CPU and then still have this problem. I included a HWInfo screenshot so you can see it. It goes to 4.7 Ghz for a second or so and then back to 4.6. Turbo is disabled, HPC enabled or disabled doesn't make a difference. CPU/NB, NB, VDDA, NB 1.8 or any other voltage that I change also doesn't make a difference. I used the recommended settings from the Asus overclocking guide thread.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> *Is it possible that my chip is causing the 100+ Mhz fluctuation of the clock speed?* I changed motherboards and it's still happening. I don't know what to do anymore. I don't want to buy a new CPU and then still have this problem. I included a HWInfo screenshot so you can see it. It goes to 4.7 Ghz for a second or so and then back to 4.6. Turbo is disabled, HPC enabled or disabled doesn't make a difference. CPU/NB, NB, VDDA, NB 1.8 or any other voltage that I change also doesn't make a difference. I used the recommended settings from the Asus overclocking guide thread.


No.

And you're 100% sure you've disabled turbo core.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> No.
> 
> And you're 100% sure you've disabled turbo core.


Yes I set it to disabled by CPU and always disabled. Makes no difference.


----------



## LinusBE

It was stable until there was a sudden spike to 4724 Mhz. Also the minimum values are very strange. Gigabyte also didn't know what it was when I had my UD5. They said every CPU behaves different. I also sent an email to AMD. After that I can try Asus.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks like someone got a Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should bea able to beat this one pretty easy: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510










.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3264486

i'm getting closer.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3264486
> 
> i'm getting closer.


Very close now


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Very close now


this one did it

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3264718


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Okay I replaced my UD5 with a Sabertooth R2.0 because with the UD5 my clock speed fluctuated by .1 Ghz. I now installed my Sabertooth properly and now I have the same problem? Could it be the chip itself then? Now I'm really desperate. I disabled turbo of course and every other feature that needs to be disabled. HPC is enabled, should this be disabled? It's called high performance computing so I guess not...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Is it possible that my chip is causing the 100+ Mhz fluctuation of the clock speed? I changed motherboards and it's still happening. I don't know what to do anymore. I don't want to buy a new CPU and then still have this problem. I included a HWInfo screenshot so you can see it. It goes to 4.7 Ghz for a second or so and then back to 4.6. Turbo is disabled, HPC enabled or disabled doesn't make a difference. CPU/NB, NB, VDDA, NB 1.8 or any other voltage that I change also doesn't make a difference. I used the recommended settings from the Asus overclocking guide thread.


small fluctuations are completely normal

the real question i have for you is what do you have the voltage set to in bios that @ default is 1.8v ???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks like someone got a Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should bea able to beat this one pretty easy: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious what firestrike scores you get since 3Dmark11 is a little outdated IMO
Click to expand...

i really hate to point out the obvious, but you do know the link you quoted is firestrike?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this one did it
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3264718


Nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really hate to point out the obvious, but you do know the link you quoted is firestrike?


I found that strange as well.....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> small fluctuations are completely normal
> 
> the real question i have for you is what do you have the voltage set to in bios that @ default is 1.8v ???
> i really hate to point out the obvious, but you do know the link you quoted is firestrike?










i saw it lol quite stupid if i didn't notice... -_-


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was stable until there was a sudden spike to 4724 Mhz. Also the minimum values are very strange. Gigabyte also didn't know what it was when I had my UD5. They said every CPU behaves different. I also sent an email to AMD. After that I can try Asus.


The same bios settings?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this one did it
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3264718


Nice score, now beat mine


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score, now beat mine


Well, you don't actually have a total score but if you are talking about Physics then sure









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## nardustyle

here mine , BEST ever with 1 fx and one amd card

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2952447?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, you don't actually have a total score but if you are talking about Physics then sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


Nice score man







i didn't had an total score because i forgot to fink the total score.

I do have some total scores but i am not very happy with it yet.

Can i ask you what your settings were at that score? Like CPU/NB RAM speed etc?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> here mine , BEST ever with 1 fx and one amd card
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2952447?


Nice one, I can't break 10k total on a single card yet, it does seem that the Physics score gets higher with Multi-GPU configs rather than Single though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't had an total score because i forgot to fink the total score.
> 
> I do have some total scores but i am not very happy with it yet.
> 
> Can i ask you what your settings were at that score? Like CPU/NB RAM speed etc?


5.168Ghz CPU, 2700Mhz CPU/NB, 3000Mhz HT and 2450Mhz Cl10 Ram from memory


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> The same bios settings?


Yes the same as with my ud5 and the same as the Asus overclocking guide. The NB 1.8 voltage is standard 1.8V.

I find it strange that the ud5 and the sabertooth behave the same, so I'm guessing it's not the motherboard that is causing this. It started when I reinstalled windows for my new motherboard (ud5). Also my ssd doesn't get detected by hwmonitor or hwinfo since then. I formatted it during windows installation. I reinstalled windows again when I got my sabertooth but it still doesn't get detected. Should I slow format my ssd and not just during installation?

edit: I contacted AMD and they said to RMA...


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes the same as with my ud5 and the same as the Asus overclocking guide. The NB 1.8 voltage is standard 1.8V.
> 
> I find it strange that the ud5 and the sabertooth behave the same, so I'm guessing it's not the motherboard that is causing this. It started when I reinstalled windows for my new motherboard (ud5). Also my ssd doesn't get detected by hwmonitor or hwinfo since then. I formatted it during windows installation. I reinstalled windows again when I got my sabertooth but it still doesn't get detected. Should I slow format my ssd and not just during installation?
> 
> edit: I contacted AMD and they said to RMA...


Someone recently RMA'd their CPU, and got a rather quick turnaround I believe. Cannot remember who it was... sorry.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Someone recently RMA'd their CPU, and got a rather quick turnaround I believe. Cannot remember who it was... sorry.


I've recently RMA'd my Fx 6300, lets see how it goes..


----------



## austinmrs

What is that program you guys use to benchmark?

Is it paid? Wanted to benchmark my pc to see what score i get.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> What is that program you guys use to benchmark?
> 
> Is it paid? Wanted to benchmark my pc to see what score i get.


i use all sorts but free ones are 3DMark , 3DMark 11 , Catzilla , Unigine Heaven and Unigine Valley

They are all primarily GPU based benches but CPU does make a difference in them as well.

EDIT: The bench in question though is 3DMark Firestrike which is free, It's only Firestrike Extreme you need to pay for.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes the same as with my ud5 and the same as the Asus overclocking guide. The NB 1.8 voltage is standard 1.8V.
> 
> I find it strange that the ud5 and the sabertooth behave the same, so I'm guessing it's not the motherboard that is causing this. It started when I reinstalled windows for my new motherboard (ud5). Also my ssd doesn't get detected by hwmonitor or hwinfo since then. I formatted it during windows installation. I reinstalled windows again when I got my sabertooth but it still doesn't get detected. Should I slow format my ssd and not just during installation?
> 
> edit: I contacted AMD and they said to RMA...
> 
> 
> 
> Someone recently RMA'd their CPU, and got a rather quick turnaround I believe. Cannot remember who it was... sorry.
Click to expand...









It was me. It only took a few days to get there. Inspected next day, shipped same day as inspected. Few days shipment back. Currently running at 4.7 ghz and been folding on 6 cores for a few days.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me. It only took a few days to get there. Inspected next day, shipped same day as inspected. Few days shipment back. Currently running at 4.7 ghz and been folding on 6 cores for a few days.


Curious here, what ppd you been roughly getting on 6 cores?

I'm sitting somewhere between 10-12k atm


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, you don't actually have a total score but if you are talking about Physics then sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


dat physics boost with 2 cards... nice


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> dat physics boost with 2 cards... nice


And thats about as high as i can go there i think, maybe a few points more with better cooling obviously but that took 1.69v to make that clock bench stable









Also got 10k in Extreme with Crossfire as well: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me. It only took a few days to get there. Inspected next day, shipped same day as inspected. Few days shipment back. Currently running at 4.7 ghz and been folding on 6 cores for a few days.


@LinusBE


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me. It only took a few days to get there. Inspected next day, shipped same day as inspected. Few days shipment back. Currently running at 4.7 ghz and been folding on 6 cores for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious here, what ppd you been roughly getting on 6 cores?
> 
> I'm sitting somewhere between 10-12k atm
Click to expand...

v7.4.4 is currently saying 13610 on p7808 at 54% done.

I haven't bothered with rolling back to v7.3 to install HFM for more accurate reporting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was me. It only took a few days to get there. Inspected next day, shipped same day as inspected. Few days shipment back. Currently running at 4.7 ghz and been folding on 6 cores for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> @LinusBE
Click to expand...

Granted I sent a bag of swedish fish with it and so who knows if they still would have sent me a replacement same day if I hadn't or not.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> v7.4.4 is currently saying 13610 on p7808 at 54% done.
> 
> I haven't bothered with rolling back to v7.3 to install HFM for more accurate reporting.


Yeah i'm running 7.4.4 as well, Bulk of my points come from my 290's though so i'm just folding the cpu to stress it out a bit


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And thats about as high as i can go there i think, maybe a few points more with better cooling obviously but that took 1.69v to make that clock bench stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 10k in Extreme with Crossfire as well: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770


maybe i shouldn't count my chip as a poor clocker yet... my last run i posted was defiantly a Bench ONLY profile. LOL

if i'm hitting 9.8k @ 5ghz when i'm getting negative IBT results on the same clock and volts. on one card. with stock HT

this chip wants to go for a proper swim.. deep sea diving even..

@deadly how much rad space you working with?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> v7.4.4 is currently saying 13610 on p7808 at 54% done.
> 
> I haven't bothered with rolling back to v7.3 to install HFM for more accurate reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm running 7.4.4 as well, Bulk of my points come from my 290's though so i'm just folding the cpu to stress it out a bit
Click to expand...

Right. I'm folding on my 290X as well. All them cores needs to be doing something while I"m at work.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> maybe i shouldn't count my chip as a poor clocker yet... my last run i posted was defiantly a Bench ONLY profile. LOL
> 
> if i'm hitting 9.8k @ 5ghz when i'm getting negative IBT results on the same clock and volts. on one card. with stock HT
> 
> this chip wants to go for a proper swim.. deep sea diving even..
> 
> @deadly how much rad space you working with?


I have a 5Ghz profile that is IBT stable (at very warm temps) and then i have another that i can bench and game with only and it's faster.

I should have a surprise turning up in a couple of weeks time that might help me crack 10k in Single card but even then i'd be pushing it.

I'm tempted to just go all out and watercool it but tbh outside of benches i don't really need it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Right. I'm folding on my 290X as well. All them cores needs to be doing something while I"m at work.


More cores for the cure!!


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Granted I sent a bag of swedish fish with it and so who knows if they still would have sent me a replacement same day if I hadn't or not.


Thank you, I'll do the same then. Luckily I have exams, so a few days without my gaming rig can't hurt :-D


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> dat physics boost with 2 cards... nice
> 
> 
> 
> And thats about as high as i can go there i think, maybe a few points more with better cooling obviously but that took 1.69v to make that clock bench stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got 10k in Extreme with Crossfire as well: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770
Click to expand...

I know you gotta really bust that thing to get a score of 10,000 in physics on the 8xxx FX, that's why I do 99% of my 3D benching on the 4770K physics is 50% higher.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> maybe i shouldn't count my chip as a poor clocker yet... my last run i posted was defiantly a Bench ONLY profile. LOL
> 
> if i'm hitting 9.8k @ 5ghz when i'm getting negative IBT results on the same clock and volts. on one card. with stock HT
> 
> this chip wants to go for a proper swim.. deep sea diving even..
> 
> @deadly how much rad space you working with?


these are the rads I have


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> these are the rads I have


I'd say 'Ample'


----------



## XCalinX

I'm getting pretty high temps on my 8350 resulting in FPS drops in games. More here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489980/severe-fps-drops-in-bf4/80


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know you gotta really bust that thing to get a score of 10,000 in physics on the 8xxx FX, that's why I do 99% of my 3D benching on the 4770K physics is 50% higher.


how much of the 4770k does 3d mark actually use? out of curiosity
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> these are the rads I have


is that a 4x 180mm rad?

should check out thermaltakes new 3x 180mm that can't fit in any cases yet







(yes it is a thing, E3)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> I'm getting pretty high temps on my 8350 resulting in FPS drops in games. More here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489980/severe-fps-drops-in-bf4/80


Ditch hwmonitor and get HWinfo64.

it is more accurate and will show you what you cores are doing.. but if that 120* temp is to be believed. you are throttling hard.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ditch hwmonitor and get HWinfo64.
> 
> it is more accurate and will show you what you cores are doing.. but if that 120* temp is to be believed. you are throttling hard.


I think that 128c reading is a bug. need someone to verify that has a m5a99x evo or Pro. I used to have that board but cant remember, I am almost certain it reads 128c on tmnpin2 no matter what load.


----------



## XCalinX

well it's a bug, i've seen other people reporting the exact 128c temp


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> well it's a bug, i've seen other people reporting the exact 128c temp


Yep, I have that problem as well.


----------



## XCalinX

so what about my fps drops?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> so what about my fps drops?


play your game with hwinfo on in the background (minimized) then take a screen shot of it a few minutes after you notice fps drops.

nothing is obvious here other then you appear to have turbo on.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how much of the 4770k does 3d mark actually use? out of curiosity
> is that a 4x 180mm rad?
> 
> should check out thermaltakes new 3x 180mm that can't fit in any cases yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes it is a thing, E3)


the 2 rads on the left hold 200mm fans, the one on the right is 120mm fans. They seems to be doing well since i put them on that rack before i had them mounted together and they held heat.
Highest temps ive seen on gpus are 54 now. So i am happy


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> so what about my fps drops?


What settings are you running on BF4, and resolution, VSync etc ? BF4 is quite a heavy game..to NOT have fps drops with my HD5870 , on 1900x1200 Vsync on, I have to put everything on low, with resolution scale to 85% even.. and your card is not top notch either, altought slightly better according to Gpuboss 20 frames or so more than mine on BF3, so that translate in even less in BF4 I would say, try running 90% scale texture on low

I see you tryed on low.. but try lower resolution scale a bit.


----------



## KyadCK

Ahem...

"Lol, first try"



One of those however will not be staying with me. My role as an international purchasing and shipping company continues.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> "Lol, first try"
> 
> 
> 
> One of those however will not be staying with me. My role as an international purchasing and shipping company continues.


congrats, good stuff


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> "Lol, first try"
> 
> 
> 
> One of those however will not be staying with me. My role as an international purchasing and shipping company continues.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*


Why you mad?

Nice clock there btw, looks to be a nicely binned chip


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> "Lol, first try"
> 
> One of those however will not be staying with me. My role as an international purchasing and shipping company continues.
Click to expand...

Oh don't be mad, that wasn't encoding stable. I need 1.55v to be encoding stable at 5.1Ghz, though I tuned it back to 5Ghz 1.5v so I can leave my fans on low. I should see if I can go lower on voltage, never tried.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Why you mad?
> 
> Nice clock there btw, looks to be a nicely binned chip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Oh don't be mad, that wasn't encoding stable. I need 1.55v to be encoding stable at 5.1Ghz, though I tuned it back to 5Ghz 1.5v so I can leave my fans on low. I should see if I can go lower on voltage, never tried.


----------



## austinmrs

Maybe not the best thread do ask it, but hope someone can answer me.

So i have a Fractal Arc Midi R2.

I have 4 x Noctua NF A14 FLX Fans.

2 on front intake, 1 back exhaust, 1 back of the socket intake.

Will it make a big difference in temps to run all fans at 7V? Im running them at 12V, but if i Lower it to 7V the noise is so much less.

Will i notice a big increase on overall temps if o run them always at 7v instead of 12v?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Maybe not the best thread do ask it, but hope someone can answer me.
> 
> So i have a Fractal Arc Midi R2.
> 
> I have 4 x Noctua NF A14 FLX Fans.
> 
> 2 on front intake, 1 back exhaust, 1 back of the socket intake.
> 
> Will it make a big difference in temps to run all fans at 7V? Im running them at 12V, but if i Lower it to 7V the noise is so much less.
> 
> Will i notice a big increase on overall temps if o run them always at 7v instead of 12v?


Best way to know the answer - is try it!


----------



## gyigyo

Hmm i tried everything but i keep getting blackscreen during stress test with 4,3ghz!
NB is default/
CPU is 200fsb
NO MATTER how i try fsb/CPU clock rate i keep getting error.

MY pC:
gigabyte 970a-ds3p
8320cpu black edition
12gb ram
ninja scythe 3 cooler
100% load temps: in this hot days is 50-53

i tried: high performance mode turn on in windows8
turn off every single power saving feature in BIOS
i tried with a different PSU CORSAIR 500W and its STILL not working, maybe my cpu is bad? or my motherboard?


----------



## Tivan

@gyigyo
I had to notch up cpu power phase control to extreme to get more voltage to my 8320 for stable 4.4/4.5 or pc would shutdown under load, once I got over a certain voltage. That's an asus board setting though, not sure if you got something like that.

Make sure the voltage regulators to the left of the cpu socket aren't overheating though!

Personally I just stick with 4.3 because I couldn't get the cpu/socket temps under control at any higher setting c:
Also had to use FSB to overclock some, when I used only the multiplier, it would jump to lower multi on random cores all over the place under load. (which caused less temperature obviously but less performance too.)
P.S. Getting a physics score of ~7950 in the 3Dmark11 test with that, which is really competitive for the clock it seems! (had 7200~ before fixing fluctuating multi)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hmm i tried everything but i keep getting blackscreen during stress test with 4,3ghz!
> NB is default/
> CPU is 200fsb
> NO MATTER how i try fsb/CPU clock rate i keep getting error.
> 
> MY pC:
> gigabyte 970a-ds3p
> 8320cpu black edition
> 12gb ram
> ninja scythe 3 cooler
> 100% load temps: in this hot days is 50-53
> 
> i tried: high performance mode turn on in windows8
> turn off every single power saving feature in BIOS
> i tried with a different PSU CORSAIR 500W and its STILL not working, maybe my cpu is bad? or my motherboard?


TBH, that motherboard is not enough to handle an 8 core Vishera chip if you want to overclock at all. VRM's and Chipset are inadequate.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hmm i tried everything but i keep getting blackscreen during stress test with 4,3ghz!
> NB is default/
> CPU is 200fsb
> NO MATTER how i try fsb/CPU clock rate i keep getting error.
> 
> MY pC:
> gigabyte 970a-ds3p
> 8320cpu black edition
> 12gb ram
> ninja scythe 3 cooler
> 100% load temps: in this hot days is 50-53
> 
> i tried: high performance mode turn on in windows8
> turn off every single power saving feature in BIOS
> i tried with a different PSU CORSAIR 500W and its STILL not working, maybe my cpu is bad? or my motherboard?


I'm no expert on Gigabytes but I think your motherboard is probably at it's power delivery limit


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm no expert on Gigabytes but I think your motherboard is probably at it's power delivery limit


that's what it looks like to me. i'm sorta not surprised. there are actually cheap am3+ motherboards out there that will THROTTLE back an 8 cored fx at stock... and you're trying to overclock with one of the cheap ones.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys the audio from the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z is as good as the audio that they are including in the new asus boards?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hmm i tried everything but i keep getting blackscreen during stress test with 4,3ghz!
> NB is default/
> CPU is 200fsb
> NO MATTER how i try fsb/CPU clock rate i keep getting error.
> 
> MY pC:
> gigabyte 970a-ds3p
> 8320cpu black edition
> 12gb ram
> ninja scythe 3 cooler
> 100% load temps: in this hot days is 50-53
> 
> i tried: high performance mode turn on in windows8
> turn off every single power saving feature in BIOS
> i tried with a different PSU CORSAIR 500W and its STILL not working, maybe my cpu is bad? or my motherboard?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> TBH, that motherboard is not enough to handle an 8 core Vishera chip if you want to overclock at all. VRM's and Chipset are inadequate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm no expert on Gigabytes but I think your motherboard is probably at it's power delivery limit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> that's what it looks like to me. i'm sorta not surprised. there are actually cheap am3+ motherboards out there that will THROTTLE back an 8 cored fx at stock... and you're trying to overclock with one of the cheap ones.


Answer is all of these ^

afaik the only 970 chipset Mobo that you can overclock an 8 core Vish on (effectively) is the Gigabyte 970a *UD3*

Sorry to dissapoint you but you are better off leaving it at stock


----------



## an65001

That 970A DS3P is the source of the issue.. The weak 4+1 phase just can't handle the power delivery.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys the audio from the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z is as good as the audio that they are including in the new asus boards?


I would say except for the software 99% of folks wouldn't notice the difference. The both seem to be excellent, The new Z97 boards have a bit of an upgrade from CHVFZ but like I said most wouldn't even be able to tell the difference in sound quality.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys the audio from the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z is as good as the audio that they are including in the new asus boards?


(Assuming you are talking about Z97 boards)

Probably not seeing as the chipset on the Z97 boards are newer and will be more up to date and such.


----------



## an65001

I say invest in the ASUS M5A99X Evo or FX Pro. The 990FXA-UD3 is a good choice too. Those boards are known to handle overclocked FX CPUs very well.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I say invest in the ASUS M5A99X Evo or FX Pro. The 990FXA-UD3 is a good choice too. Those boards are known to handle overclocked FX CPUs very well.


some of the revivisions of the ud3 have vrm heatsink issues. I think its rev 3 only though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys the audio from the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z is as good as the audio that they are including in the new asus boards?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say except for the software 99% of folks wouldn't notice the difference. The both seem to be excellent, The new Z97 boards have a bit of an upgrade from CHVFZ but like I said most wouldn't even be able to tell the difference in sound quality.
Click to expand...

sound is highly subjective you wont know until you find out for your self
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I say invest in the ASUS M5A99X Evo or FX Pro. The 990FXA-UD3 is a good choice too. Those boards are known to handle overclocked FX CPUs very well.


mah ud5/7, sabertooth or CVFz
imo


----------



## gyigyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> @gyigyo
> I had to notch up cpu power phase control to extreme to get more voltage to my 8320 for stable 4.4/4.5 or pc would shutdown under load, once I got over a certain voltage. That's an asus board setting though, not sure if you got something like that.
> 
> Make sure the voltage regulators to the left of the cpu socket aren't overheating though!
> 
> Personally I just stick with 4.3 because I couldn't get the cpu/socket temps under control at any higher setting c:
> Also had to use FSB to overclock some, when I used only the multiplier, it would jump to lower multi on random cores all over the place under load. (which caused less temperature obviously but less performance too.)
> P.S. Getting a physics score of ~7950 in the 3Dmark11 test with that, which is really competitive for the clock it seems! (had 7200~ before fixing fluctuating multi)


sadly no, my problem is stress test with random blackscreen but my pc is still runing! like an infinite screensaver lol..


----------



## Tivan

@gyigyo
Maybe temperature or random current surges straining the voltage regulators/power phases or other parts on the board too much, like others have suggested. Not sure how many power phases your board has but with 4+1 you're probably at a limit, unfortunately. These things pretty much decide how far you can go with voltage and how stable the delivery is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Seems like a good price on this board - any thoughts?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-AMD+Motherboards-_-GIGABYTE-_-N82E16813128514&scpid=22&scid=scsho5451121


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sound is highly subjective you wont know until you find out for your self
> mah ud5/7, sabertooth or CVFz
> imo


Audio is highly subjective but most users, even here at OCN are not audiofile's and the sound on the CHVFZ is very good and I can't imagine any onboard audio being so much better that the mass's would even notice. Unless you upgrade to a DAC or something. Some may be able to notice but very few. The software though is a lot better from what I have seen.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Audio is highly subjective but most users, even here at OCN are not audiofile's and the sound on the CHVFZ is very good and I can't imagine any onboard audio being so much better that the mass's would even notice. Unless you upgrade to a DAC or something. Some may be able to notice but very few. The software though is a lot better from what I have seen.


Edit: speaking specifically about the high end Asus boards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Seems like a good price on this board - any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-AMD+Motherboards-_-GIGABYTE-_-N82E16813128514&scpid=22&scid=scsho5451121


Looks to be a decent price, the UD7 is on sale as well actually for $200


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hmm i tried everything but i keep getting blackscreen during stress test with 4,3ghz!
> NB is default/
> CPU is 200fsb
> NO MATTER how i try fsb/CPU clock rate i keep getting error.
> 
> MY pC:
> gigabyte 970a-ds3p
> 8320cpu black edition
> 12gb ram
> ninja scythe 3 cooler
> 100% load temps: in this hot days is 50-53
> 
> i tried: high performance mode turn on in windows8
> turn off every single power saving feature in BIOS
> i tried with a different PSU CORSAIR 500W and its STILL not working, maybe my cpu is bad? or my motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert on Gigabytes but I think your motherboard is probably at it's power delivery limit
Click to expand...

Here's a shorthand version for you.

1) Is it a Rev 1? If yes; It sucks.

2) Does it have "UD" in it's name? If no; it sucks.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gyigyo*
> 
> Hmm i tried everything but i keep getting blackscreen during stress test with 4,3ghz!
> NB is default/
> CPU is 200fsb
> NO MATTER how i try fsb/CPU clock rate i keep getting error.
> 
> MY pC:
> gigabyte 970a-ds3p
> 8320cpu black edition
> 12gb ram
> ninja scythe 3 cooler
> 100% load temps: in this hot days is 50-53
> 
> i tried: high performance mode turn on in windows8
> turn off every single power saving feature in BIOS
> i tried with a different PSU CORSAIR 500W and its STILL not working, maybe my cpu is bad? or my motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert on Gigabytes but I think your motherboard is probably at it's power delivery limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a shorthand version for you.
> 
> 1) Is it a Rev 1? If yes; It sucks.
> 
> 2) Does it have "UD" in it's name? If no; it sucks.
Click to expand...

 ROFL, I didn't even have to study for that test.

Get you a UD7 Rev 1.1 or Rev 3.0


----------



## STW1911

Hey guy's, I have posted one or two times her before. I have been following this thread since page one. My sole intention for building my rig was to be able to upgrade to the bulldozer before it came out, but it wasn't here yet , so I bought the Phenom 980 BE witch I think Kicks some 'A'. Have got some screen shots of it doing 4.2 with prime 95 for 48 hrs. Pretty good for what I paid for it, at least I think so. I am also in with only some of the very few, like cssorkinman and have the MSI 990 FXA GD 80 and absolutely love this board. Runs super cool, 10c cooler on socket then on core. Want an 8350 so bad now I can almost taste it because of this thread. Was hoping for steamroller, but who knows at this point. I have learnt soooo much from this thread, that I almost feel like Wile E Coyote "Super Genius" and think I can now overclock them to no end, but only time and money will tell. Sorry for the long post! I miss Gerty being Gerty the way he was in the beginning of this thread. But my question is this, I have noticed, and seen, that max temp in AMD OVERDRIVE is now 70c for these chips. I have checked it on my Phenom 980 BE and noticed that it was the same, 70c. Was just looking for some thoughts and input on this.

Forgot to mention, KyadCK, and Red1776, You guy's are the s**t of knowledge!!
'


----------



## mus1mus

Can you guys confirm what benefits PICe VDDA on Asus boards give?

I have my GPU Bios modded to allow higher overclocks that I raised my PCIe Rails TDP by about 40%. That indeed helped stabilize my OC. But for some reason I noticed my Screen acting weird (stutters) when testing some GPU benches multiple times (Yep, Passmark multiple test runs).

Anyway, I raised PCIe VDDA from 1.100 to 1.300 and the stuttering was gone.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks to be a decent price, the UD7 is on sale as well actually for $200


Just noticed that this board is wider than any other 990Fx board.
(the only 990Fx Eatx?)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks to be a decent price, the UD7 is on sale as well actually for $200
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that this board is wider than any other 990Fx board.
Click to expand...

It's an E-ATX board, yes.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks to be a decent price, the UD7 is on sale as well actually for $200
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that this board is wider than any other 990Fx board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an E-ATX board, yes.
Click to expand...

yeah newegg and others had it listed as an ATX for a long time.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Hey guy's, I have posted one or two times her before. I have been following this thread since page one. My sole intention for building my rig was to be able to upgrade to the bulldozer before it came out, but it wasn't here yet , so I bought the Phenom 980 BE witch I think Kicks some 'A'. Have got some screen shots of it doing 4.2 with prime 95 for 48 hrs. Pretty good for what I paid for it, at least I think so. I am also in with only some of the very few, like cssorkinman and have the MSI 990 FXA GD 80 and absolutely love this board. Runs super cool, 10c cooler on socket then on core. Want an 8350 so bad now I can almost taste it because of this thread. Was hoping for steamroller, but who knows at this point. I have learnt soooo much from this thread, that I almost feel like Wile E Coyote "Super Genius" and think I can now overclock them to no end, but only time and money will tell. Sorry for the long post! I miss Gerty being Gerty the way he was in the beginning of this thread. But my question is this, I have noticed, and seen, that max temp in AMD OVERDRIVE is now 70c for these chips. I have checked it on my Phenom 980 BE and noticed that it was the same, 70c. Was just looking for some thoughts and input on this.
> 
> Forgot to mention, KyadCK, and Red1776, You guy's are the s**t of knowledge!!
> '


I just bought an FX-8350 on Newegg yesterday for $159.99!

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/June-0-2014/Wkend-Ex-press14/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS061414&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS061414-_-EMC-061414-Index-_-E0-_-PromoWord&et_cid=8619&et_rid=9175212

This deal should be available through tomorrow - Sunday

Mike


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I just bought an FX-8350 on Newegg yesterday for $159.99!
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/June-0-2014/Wkend-Ex-press14/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS061414&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS061414-_-EMC-061414-Index-_-E0-_-PromoWord&et_cid=8619&et_rid=9175212
> 
> This deal should be available through tomorrow - Sunday
> 
> Mike


There has been even better deals then that. To bad the new 8350s are all the chips that can only really do 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz stable. U can find 9370s for 170$


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> There has been even better deals then that. To bad the new 8350s are all the chips that can only really do 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz stable. U can find 9370s for 170$


Way to rain on his parade. Jk.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> There has been even better deals then that. To bad the new 8350s are all the chips that can only really do 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz stable. U can find 9370s for 170$


That is a good deal for an 8350 and i invite you to find a 9370 in Aus for under $200......you can't even find an 8350 here for that price.


----------



## LinusBE

Sending my FX 8320 in for an RMA tomorrow (with some Swedish Fish of course). Curious about what they will send me back and how long it will take.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Way to rain on his parade. Jk.


Just incase he didnt know. Old 8350s u had a chance at gettn a 5.3ghz chip. Now u gotta buy the 9370s and 9550s for that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just incase he didnt know. Old 8350s u had a chance at gettn a 5.3ghz chip. Now u gotta buy the 9370s and 9550s for that.


Not everyone buys a 8350 expecting to hit 5.0 Ghz

For most a 600-700Mhz overclock is enough


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I just bought an FX-8350 on Newegg yesterday for $159.99!
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/June-0-2014/Wkend-Ex-press14/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-EXPRESS061414&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS061414-_-EMC-061414-Index-_-E0-_-PromoWord&et_cid=8619&et_rid=9175212
> 
> This deal should be available through tomorrow - Sunday
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> There has been even better deals then that. To bad the new 8350s are all the chips that can only really do 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz stable. U can find 9370s for 170$
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Way to rain on his parade. Jk.
> 
> 
> 
> Just incase he didnt know. Old 8350s u had a chance at gettn a 5.3ghz chip. Now u gotta buy the 9370s and 9550s for that.
Click to expand...

idk... can i see some actual proof of this please, from what i have seen the IMC is better, the vcore needed is lower. ect. i think you still can hit 5+ but it is still the silicone lotto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Sending my FX 8320 in for an RMA tomorrow (with some Swedish Fish of course). Curious about what they will send me back and how long it will take.


GL !


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Sending my FX 8320 in for an RMA tomorrow (with some Swedish Fish of course). Curious about what they will send me back and how long it will take.


Good luck man







hope you will get a better one soon.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good luck man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you will get a better one soon.


Thanks man I hope so too







I installed Windows on another drive as a final resort, but without good results. The only parts that I haven't tried changing are the cpu, psu, gpu and ram. I hope the problem is fixed by getting a new cpu.


----------



## nesham

99% is your problem ram.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## LinusBE

Already ran memtest86 for a couple of hours without problems.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Thanks man I hope so too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed Windows on another drive as a final resort, but without good results. The only parts that I haven't tried changing are the cpu, psu, gpu and ram. I hope the problem is fixed by getting a new cpu.


Your PSU seems fine so far, i had the same RAM as you have and i did not like it very much, i changed it for G.Skill 1866 8-9-9-24 1.5V RAM and i am much more happy, but if it works for you fine









As i can see we almost have the same setup







only you have a newer GTX 660ti and an smaller PSU other parts are quite similar.

Again, good luck dude


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Your PSU seems fine so far, i had the same RAM as you have and i did not like it very much, i changed it for G.Skill 1866 8-9-9-24 1.5V RAM and i am much more happy, but if it works for you fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i can see we almost have the same setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only you have a newer GTX 660ti and an smaller PSU other parts are quite similar.
> 
> Again, good luck dude


What didn't you like about it? I don't have any problems so I'm happy


----------



## Kalistoval

So after a day of over clocking my again new FX 8320 after I killed my last one last week and upgraded my mobo to a saber tooth. This fx 8320 ( 1.31v vid ) has been harder to oc than the last one I killed which had a vid of 1.275v, that was better than the fx 8320 I had before it with a vid of 1.4v. So I am at 4.8ghz @ 1.49v using the same recommended llc options on the asus ocing boards thread. After finding the what seems to be correct voltages I re applied ic diamond. I would like to mention that it was recommended to run prime 95 for 10 mins small fft test per clock to find the right voltage. After 4.5-4.6ghz stock voltage needed a bump this continued all the way to 4.8, I have fans on the vrms and back of the mobo. I would like to point of that for some odd reason what did pass on prime did not pass on IBT AVX, so what I did is run 3hrs of IBT AVX on Very HIgh with said settings. This here is just a small example of what I have deemed stable seeing as how prime would let me pass at 1.4875 but IBT AVX wouldnt complete 10 runs on Very High unless I bumped it up to 1.49. Basically the same set up as my last with the exception of the mobo. I'd like to hear some mput on this from yall. I am also ocing my NB to 2400 @ 1.225v im trying to find the perfect voltages and timings for my samsung wonder ram right now im running 1600 @ 9 9 9 24 2t at stock 1.35v.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Hey guy's, I have posted one or two times her before. I have been following this thread since page one. My sole intention for building my rig was to be able to upgrade to the bulldozer before it came out, but it wasn't here yet , so I bought the Phenom 980 BE witch I think Kicks some 'A'. Have got some screen shots of it doing 4.2 with prime 95 for 48 hrs. Pretty good for what I paid for it, at least I think so. I am also in with only some of the very few, like cssorkinman and have the MSI 990 FXA GD 80 and absolutely love this board. Runs super cool, 10c cooler on socket then on core. Want an 8350 so bad now I can almost taste it because of this thread. Was hoping for steamroller, but who knows at this point. I have learnt soooo much from this thread, that I almost feel like Wile E Coyote "Super Genius" and think I can now overclock them to no end, but only time and money will tell. Sorry for the long post! I miss Gerty being Gerty the way he was in the beginning of this thread. But my question is this, I have noticed, and seen, that max temp in AMD OVERDRIVE is now 70c for these chips. I have checked it on my Phenom 980 BE and noticed that it was the same, 70c. Was just looking for some thoughts and input on this.
> 
> Forgot to mention, KyadCK, and Red1776, You guy's are the s**t of knowledge!!
> '


You got it at 4.2 stable stick with it!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

did anyone play transformers fall of cybertron ! i am loving it so far, really brings back the original series imo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did anyone play transformers fall of cybertron ! i am loving it so far, really brings back the original series imo


Fall of Cybertron was a great game, much better than it's predecessor anyways.

Much retro love went into at and it shows


----------



## Mega Man

my fav was the old school bumble bee. idky but i have always loved him !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm still a sucker for Optimus and Ironhide, never was much of a Bumblebee fan though :/


----------



## gertruude

Megan fox ftw!!!

her anytime over the metal dudes haha


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> What didn't you like about it? I don't have any problems so I'm happy


I did not like the speed of them, pretty high timings at 1600MHz and the overclocking potential was terrible. I got myself an nice G.SKill 1866 set and my system feels a lot snappier also they clock to 2400 so i am pretty pleased with them.

If only my CPU could clock that well i am even more happy







4.8 i can do at 1.488 under load line ultra so under load it gets to 1.520 5Ghz i need A LOT more volts, more like 1.58/1.61

I am thinking of getting another 8350 or another cooler, don't know yet.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I have a copy of 3DMark on Steam here that has been sitting in my inventory for too long.

Someone here can have it.

Whoever gives me the best reason i suppose









You have approx 3 hours


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a copy of 3DMark on Steam here that has been sitting in my inventory for too long.
> 
> Someone here can have it.
> 
> Whoever gives me the best reason i suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have approx 3 hours


I want it if nobody else wants it







I don't use it very often and I don't have the best hardware, but if you absolutely want to get rid of it...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I want it if nobody else wants it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use it very often and I don't have the best hardware, but if you absolutely want to get rid of it...


Well i'm one of those people that will buy games when they are sale and just hold onto them and give them out sometimes and i bought about 5 copies of 3DMark when it was $2.50 on Steam and this is the last copy left









btw, you can register the steam key on the futuremark website and download the stand alone if you wish

1 hour 20mins left guys......


----------



## EvilUnloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis44*
> 
> Although I'm still testing out overclocks with my own new FX-8350, I would already suggest that you might want to use the 'High' LLC setting, as opposed to 'Very High' or 'Extreme'. The reason is that the 'High' setting, at least on Gigabyte boards, will stabilize the voltage at your requested level, but no higher than that, and this is probably the best setting for a cooling-limited situation, especially air-cooling. You air cooler is already being strained to its very limits with the 4.6GHz overclock, so that core failure is probably happening due to a very slight increase in heat build-up that's pushing the core just past its thread failure temp (perhaps the ambient room temp went up a degree or so, who knows). I think the 'Very High' and 'Extreme' settings might work better for those using good water cooling, and who have a little bit of extra cooling margin available if the voltage ramps up slightly under load.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


I'm hoping by now you have pur xxx hased an inexpensive closed loop water cooler for yor cpu or built your own open loop cooler!?


----------



## EvilUnloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i'm one of those people that will buy games when they are sale and just hold onto them and give them out sometimes and i bought about 5 copies of 3DMark when it was $2.50 on Steam and this is the last copy left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you can register the steam key on the futuremark website and download the stand alone if you wish
> 
> 1 hour 20mins left guys......


lol do you still have it?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilUnloaded*
> 
> lol do you still have it?


I do but i'm not planning on giving it away to someone who just joined today and only has 2 posts sorry


----------



## EvilUnloaded

Understandable, never hurts to ask.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilUnloaded*
> 
> Understandable, never hurts to ask.


No it doesn't


----------



## Johan45

Gee Sarge , I thoiught you'd get more interest than that, 3DMark is a decent bench and that extreme will bring older cards right to their knees.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Gee Sarge , I thoiught you'd get more interest than that, 3DMark is a decent bench and that extreme will bring older cards right to their knees.


I thought i would too but nevertheless @LinusBE has it

Sent you a PM Linus.

I just thought i'd post it here as i'd rather see it be used by some FX owners


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I thought i would too but nevertheless @LinusBE has it
> 
> Sent you a PM Linus.
> 
> I just thought i'd post it here as i'd rather see it be used by some FX owners


Thanks man I'll post my results when I get my cpu back







I just mailed it to amd with a pack of these included.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Thanks man I'll post my results when I get my cpu back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mailed it to amd with a pack of these included.


no worries man, looking forward to your results


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i'm one of those people that will buy games when they are sale and just hold onto them and give them out sometimes and i bought about 5 copies of 3DMark when it was $2.50 on Steam and this is the last copy left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you can register the steam key on the futuremark website and download the stand alone if you wish
> 
> 1 hour 20mins left guys......


I hope I can have it because its an opportunity to have it from this guy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> I hope I can have it because its an opportunity.


You are approx 10 mins too late, sorry


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You are approx 10 mins too late, sorry


Its ok, I know how Aussies are strict with the time,,, Like my employer....


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You are approx 10 mins too late, sorry


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Its ok, I know how Aussies are strict with the time,,, Like my employer....


Time is serious business when you are +/- 8 hours from the rest of the world








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


NSW is 2hrs advance, for me I'm not yet late, LOL...


----------



## Moonless

Lol damn I was thinking about getting 3Dmark yesterday too what a coincidence. It's too badi like sleeping in so late.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ugh, i knew i should have checked this thread when i woke up not just before heading to workkk ugh..

oh well, my fx is gunna be down for a week or so while i deal with an RMA

ASUS seems to think at the very least that my bios chip is drunk and needs to be retired.

just got the email looks like i know what i'm doing after work tonight tear down... and the lightning gets paired back up with the Kaveri...

now should i stay with 8.1u1, or back step all the way back to 7, 8.1u1 is nice but i kinda need adobe reader to work

half the time i use the reader(pdf) app it tries to change my account to MS.live account don't know why they try to force this crap.


----------



## LinusBE

Sorry guys







Since my cpu is gone, I tried it on my laptop: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3304585?

Wasn't very succesful...


----------



## Particle

As of about a month ago I'm an FX-9590 owner--does that count for the club? I have an FX-8350 as well, but it hasn't ever yielded any impressive results.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> As of about a month ago I'm an FX-9590 owner--does that count for the club? I have an FX-8350 as well, but it hasn't ever yielded any impressive results.


Y Certainly..It's still VIshera, and been kinda wanting to buy one, but having pre-occupation on a Kaveri build..And Welcome!!


----------



## Chris635

Hey Fella's

I have a h100i mounted in the top of my case. What would you recommend for air flow? Bringing fresh air in or blowing the air from inside the case out through the h100i?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey Fella's
> 
> I have a h100i mounted in the top of my case. What would you recommend for air flow? Bringing fresh air in or blowing the air from inside the case out through the h100i?


I also have an H100i in the top and I use it as an exhaust to work with convection. I have 2 front intake and 1 rear (with dust filters). Maybe I'll try mounting it in the front as an intake to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Synister

We needed some more time here over the pond @Sgt Bilko


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> We needed some more time here over the pond @Sgt Bilko


I live almost in the same time zone as you


----------



## LordOfTots

Finally started to actually overclock this 8320







currently at 4.8ghz @ 1.45v. It's stable when benching and for 30min of prime95, but temps get into the lower 60's at that point. You guys think it's safe to test a few hours of prime95 if temps get that high? Think I might buy some Noctuas next paycheck...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey Fella's
> 
> I have a h100i mounted in the top of my case. What would you recommend for air flow? Bringing fresh air in or blowing the air from inside the case out through the h100i?


I have mounted mine in push/pull with one 200mm fan as intake and the other 120mm fan that used to be an exhaust i turned around to get flesh air strait to the radiator and i get slightly better temps.

IMO you do not want to run this cooler with lower static pressure than 4mm H-20 because its so dense that it simply will not be cool enough to maintain a high overclocked CPU.

The reason i went for push/pull with the standard fans it that i can set it to quiet mode so i can barely hear them spinning and still get good temps in gaming and other stuff, when i doing something more intensive like rendering i need to set it to balanced but even than they are not too loud.


----------



## Chris635

I'm running noctua nff-12 in push/pull. Wondering if i should run fresh air over it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm running noctua nff-12 in push/pull. Wondering if i should run fresh air over it.


Well there is only one way to know for sure, try it


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well there is only one way to know for sure, try it


Sure thing if you have low ambient and inside MB temps, got a window and it's cool outside...suck in the air LOL...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Sure thing if you have low ambient and inside MB temps, got a window and it's cool outside...suck in the air LOL...


Yeah, well that's the thing ain't it? Get cold air though your radiator. Ambient temps directly influences cooling performance. Also you want to push as much air as you can though the rad so always look for the highest static pressure fans with a lot of CFM, and if you are a silence freak go look for fans that have the best of both world









That is why i wanted Delta fans because they have so much over kill that i can run them slower and quieter than my standard fans and still have more cooling capacity. But unfortunately i cannot get them here anymore so i have to find an solution for them.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, well that's the thing ain't it? Get cold air though your radiator. Ambient temps directly influences cooling performance. Also you want to push as much air as you can though the rad so always look for the highest static pressure fans with a lot of CFM, and if you are a silence freak go look for fans that have the best of both world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why i wanted Delta fans because they have so much over kill that i can run them slower and quieter than my standard fans and still have more cooling capacity. But unfortunately i cannot get them here anymore so i have to find an solution for them.


The new Noctua fans are the best fans available right now I think (look at the static pressure). You can also get the 2000 rpm version.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, well that's the thing ain't it? Get cold air though your radiator. Ambient temps directly influences cooling performance. Also you want to push as much air as you can though the rad so always look for the highest static pressure fans with a lot of CFM, and if you are a silence freak go look for fans that have the best of both world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why i wanted Delta fans because they have so much over kill that i can run them slower and quieter than my standard fans and still have more cooling capacity. But unfortunately i cannot get them here anymore so i have to find an solution for them.


It, being the best-most silent air mover, seems to be here where there is a whole lotta people tied up in Radiator//Fan Issues-Comparasions-Silience-Speed-CFM movement and all sorts of what nots..., just know that I'm not here to pester an idea of weirdo cooling... And, to get the best cooling is throw it in a fridge.. LOL..But we all know that doesn't work and isn't a way cool way..I actually have a ceiling fan to help...kinda


----------



## MacLeod

Late to the party but I finally dumped my 8150 @ 4.5 and got my 8350 today from Amazon for $170 shipped. Only had a couple hours to play with it but its right now running at 4.815 @ 1.40V with Cool n Quiet enabled with temps in the low to mid 50's under OCCT. I cant wait to get home tomorrow and crank on this thing some more.

This is the first time Ive ever won the silicon lottery in all the years Ive been overclocking. I always seem to get midrange overclockers. I was hoping for at least a 4.6 chip but it looks like this one will be able to hold 4.9 24/7. Im hoping I got one of the 9590 binned chips and this thing will roll at 5.0 24/7. Not betting on it and its ok if it doesnt cause even if 4.815 is all I get, that extra clock speed in addition to the 10-15% IPC improvement over my 8150 means Im looking at a 25+% bump in performance so Im pretty stoked.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

******AMD FX PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT******

I know many of you may have heard that AMD FX is not Recommended for Multi-GPU configurations @ 1080p or at all. I bring proof if you needed any at all, to show that in fact, AMD FX is just fine for Multi-GPU configurations even @ 1080p.

Warning: I did not overclock this system, it is in fact stock and this may anger Overclocking advocates.
Warning: what your about to see may anger Intel advocates. Please use with caution...



Source:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1xGPU

2xGPU

3xGPU

4xGPU





Source: Could have run this with higher settings but i was lazy.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1xGPU

2xGPU

3xGPU

4xGPU





Source:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I was skeptical about all the cpu critics claiming "CPU bottleneck" in many threads. So i dumped my I7 for an AMD FX to do this exact thing. I wanted to see first hand what all the fuss is about, or lack thereof. Perhaps a faster CPU is just well FASTER, to say Bottleneck is misleading. I think perhaps people should use the term "bad optimization bottleneck", "software bottleneck", "Lazy deveolpers bottleneck"... Seriously though if you own a FX cpu and are considering a second GPU at least for the AMD R9 series it will do you good. I am not recommending a 4xGPU setup even if it was affordable. That said, you should be safe going up to 3xGPU if you were gunning for that. Adding a second GPU will almost double your FPS, game depending of course. Now what games scale and don't have crossfire issues is another whole ball game.

Thank you have a nice day!


----------



## LordOfTots




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> As of about a month ago I'm an FX-9590 owner--does that count for the club? I have an FX-8350 as well, but it hasn't ever yielded any impressive results.


i just got mine ( 9590 ) today guys ! it was shipped in a padded envolope :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, well that's the thing ain't it? Get cold air though your radiator. Ambient temps directly influences cooling performance. Also you want to push as much air as you can though the rad so always look for the highest static pressure fans with a lot of CFM, and if you are a silence freak go look for fans that have the best of both world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why i wanted Delta fans because they have so much over kill that i can run them slower and quieter than my standard fans and still have more cooling capacity. But unfortunately i cannot get them here anymore so i have to find an solution for them.
> 
> 
> 
> The new Noctua fans are the best fans available right now I think (look at the static pressure). You can also get the 2000 rpm version.
Click to expand...

yea no...
1
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

2
Click the " d1225c for high speed applications"
http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/digital/g_fab/
if only going off of SP i think the 5400 wins ! although it has been proven time and time again GTs usually wins !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacLeod*
> 
> Late to the party but I finally dumped my 8150 @ 4.5 and got my 8350 today from Amazon for $170 shipped. Only had a couple hours to play with it but its right now running at 4.815 @ 1.40V with Cool n Quiet enabled with temps in the low to mid 50's under OCCT. I cant wait to get home tomorrow and crank on this thing some more.
> 
> This is the first time Ive ever won the silicon lottery in all the years Ive been overclocking. I always seem to get midrange overclockers. I was hoping for at least a 4.6 chip but it looks like this one will be able to hold 4.9 24/7. Im hoping I got one of the 9590 binned chips and this thing will roll at 5.0 24/7. Not betting on it and its ok if it doesnt cause even if 4.815 is all I get, that extra clock speed in addition to the 10-15% IPC improvement over my 8150 means Im looking at a 25+% bump in performance so Im pretty stoked.


welcome [email protected]! to you an all !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> ******AMD FX PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT******
> 
> I know many of you may have heard that AMD FX is not Recommended for Multi-GPU configurations @ 1080p or at all. I bring proof if you needed any at all, to show that in fact, AMD FX is just fine for Multi-GPU configurations even @ 1080p.
> 
> Warning: I did not overclock this system, it is in fact stock and this may anger Overclocking advocates.
> Warning: what your about to see may anger Intel advocates. Please use with caution...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Could have run this with higher settings but i was lazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was skeptical about all the cpu critics claiming "CPU bottleneck" in many threads. So i dumped my I7 for an AMD FX to do this exact thing. I wanted to see first hand what all the fuss is about, or lack thereof. Perhaps a faster CPU is just well FASTER, to say Bottleneck is misleading. I think perhaps people should use the term "bad optimization bottleneck", "software bottleneck", "Lazy deveolpers bottleneck"... Seriously though if you own a FX cpu and are considering a second GPU at least for the AMD R9 series it will do you good. I am not recommending a 4xGPU setup even if it was affordable. That said, you should be safe going up to 3xGPU if you were gunning for that. Adding a second GPU will almost double your FPS, game depending of course. Now what games scale and don't have crossfire issues is another whole ball game.
> 
> Thank you have a nice day!


i do 4 gpus !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacLeod*
> 
> Late to the party but I finally dumped my 8150 @ 4.5 and got my 8350 today from Amazon for $170 shipped. Only had a couple hours to play with it but its right now running at 4.815 @ 1.40V with Cool n Quiet enabled with temps in the low to mid 50's under OCCT. I cant wait to get home tomorrow and crank on this thing some more.
> 
> This is the first time Ive ever won the silicon lottery in all the years Ive been overclocking. I always seem to get midrange overclockers. *I was hoping for at least a 4.6 chip* but it looks like this one will be able to hold 4.9 24/7. Im hoping I got one of the 9590 binned chips and this thing will roll at 5.0 24/7. Not betting on it and its ok if it doesnt cause even if 4.815 is all I get, that extra clock speed in addition to the 10-15% IPC improvement over my 8150 means Im looking at a 25+% bump in performance so Im pretty stoked.


There is one whole 8350 in existence that I know can not hit 4.7Ghz. Don't let people running lower fool you, it's almost always a cooling limitation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> ******AMD FX PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT******
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know many of you may have heard that AMD FX is not Recommended for Multi-GPU configurations @ 1080p or at all. I bring proof if you needed any at all, to show that in fact, AMD FX is just fine for Multi-GPU configurations even @ 1080p.
> 
> Warning: I did not overclock this system, it is in fact stock and this may anger Overclocking advocates.
> Warning: what your about to see may anger Intel advocates. Please use with caution...
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Could have run this with higher settings but i was lazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was skeptical about all the cpu critics claiming "CPU bottleneck" in many threads. So i dumped my I7 for an AMD FX to do this exact thing. I wanted to see first hand what all the fuss is about, or lack thereof. Perhaps a faster CPU is just well FASTER, to say Bottleneck is misleading. I think perhaps people should use the term "bad optimization bottleneck", "software bottleneck", "Lazy deveolpers bottleneck"... Seriously though if you own a FX cpu and are considering a second GPU at least for the AMD R9 series it will do you good. I am not recommending a 4xGPU setup even if it was affordable. That said, you should be safe going up to 3xGPU if you were gunning for that. Adding a second GPU will almost double your FPS, game depending of course. Now what games scale and don't have crossfire issues is another whole ball game.
> 
> Thank you have a nice day!


Remind me sometime, I need to bug you about some of the finer details and testing methods. If you could be capable of getting an FCAT unit or something it would help.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

@MegaMan - I knew you did, but are they on intel or AMD? I thought you were on intel.

The main reason i have 4 gpus is this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







11520x2160 (4k eyefinity)



FPS is around low 40's to low 80's depending on whats going on. Although i am still in the very beginning single player. There is some major issues in this game performance though.

KyadCK
Quote:


> Remind me sometime, I need to bug you about some of the finer details and testing methods. If you could be capable of getting an FCAT unit or something it would help.


Yessir, i havent got that far yet. There is definitely issues with frame times in some titles. I also have some aggravation with quite a few "AMD Gaming Evolved" titles with broken Crossfire. I would be fine with testing as requested with frame times if needed. Some benchmarks/games have frame times that can be logged. Bioshock infinite for example logs frame times in it's benchmark. The issue there is Bioshock Infinite has almost no CF scaling and major frame time issues to boot.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There is one whole 8350 in existence that I know can not hit 4.7Ghz. Don't let people running lower fool you, it's almost always a cooling limitation.
> Remind me sometime, I need to bug you about some of the finer details and testing methods. If you could be capable of getting an FCAT unit or something it would help.


See that what you post = A + ..KyadCK..people seem not to understand some of the Best O' Best being chippy lotto..and thus must bring a new line to the beginning of the awesome sauce thread you created..Really..I once thought that I could cruise stable @ 5.3 or so, NOPE and then...cooling wall was met, even with a 360-240 combo, but learning for the most part has been always a posi motion for me anyways...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> @MegaMan - I knew you did, but are they on intel or AMD? I thought you were on intel.
> 
> The main reason i have 4 gpus is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11520x2160 (4k eyefinity)
> 
> 
> 
> FPS is around low 40's to low 80's depending on whats going on. Although i am still in the very beginning single player. There is some major issues in this game performance though.
> 
> KyadCK
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me sometime, I need to bug you about some of the finer details and testing methods. If you could be capable of getting an FCAT unit or something it would help.
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir, i havent got that far yet. There is definitely issues with frame times in some titles. I also have some aggravation with quite a few "AMD Gaming Evolved" titles with broken Crossfire. I would be fine with testing as requested with frame times if needed. Some benchmarks/games have frame times that can be logged. Bioshock infinite for example logs frame times in it's benchmark. The issue there is Bioshock Infinite has almost no CF scaling and major frame time issues to boot.
Click to expand...

I'm not worried about software frame times (much, though it may be a symptom), or scaling or whatever. More so about frame data being sent out of the card in extreme (tri 4k eyefinity) resolutions when using four cards. Hence FCAT, I'd like to see how many frames are actually being sent to the monitors in something that would absolutely max the cards and keep FPS over 60.

All the other problems (scaling, profiles, driver issues, whatever) can be tested by anyone, including myself. You're the only one with 4k eyefinity, quadfire R9s, and a non-PLX AMD motherboard that I know of, making you the only one I know that is qualified (aside from Digital Storm I guess) to push XDMA to it's limit on an AMD platform.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm not worried about software frame times (much, though it may be a symptom), or scaling or whatever. More so about frame data being sent out of the card in extreme (tri 4k eyefinity) resolutions when using four cards. Hence FCAT, I'd like to see how many frames are actually being sent to the monitors in something that would absolutely max the cards and keep FPS over 60.
> 
> All the other problems (scaling, profiles, driver issues, whatever) can be tested by anyone, including myself. You're the only one with 4k eyefinity, quadfire R9s, and a non-PLX AMD motherboard that I know of, making you the only one I know that is qualified (aside from Digital Storm I guess) to push XDMA to it's limit on an AMD platform.


Can you point me in the right direction for FCAT. Is this something i need to purchase?

As far as FPS over 60 @ 4k eyefinity i am sure i can find a way to get. such as:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Or simply reduce graphics in a good scaling title until it achieves a min over 60fps. Tomb Raider would be the best candidate that i've tested so far. I'm sure i could try it in some benchmarks as well i will just have to reduce settings to get there. Many titles i've tested are with almost max settings just to see how far it can be pushed.

I will be glad to step up and try whatever you need for data.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There is one whole 8350 in existence that I know can not hit 4.7Ghz. Don't let people running lower fool you, *it's almost always a cooling limitation.*


this should be added to the OP !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> @MegaMan - I knew you did, but are they on intel or AMD? I thought you were on intel.


no i still use my 7970s on my 8350 ! ( i think the blocks look much sexier for the 7970s on my 83xx buils, not that the 290x blocks are not sexay ! but with the black case the all black blocks look so sexay !! ) my intel houses my 290xs for this reason ( white case ) looks killer with white LEDs


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm not worried about software frame times (much, though it may be a symptom), or scaling or whatever. More so about frame data being sent out of the card in extreme (tri 4k eyefinity) resolutions when using four cards. Hence FCAT, I'd like to see how many frames are actually being sent to the monitors in something that would absolutely max the cards and keep FPS over 60.
> 
> All the other problems (scaling, profiles, driver issues, whatever) can be tested by anyone, including myself. You're the only one with 4k eyefinity, quadfire R9s, and a non-PLX AMD motherboard that I know of, making you the only one I know that is qualified (aside from Digital Storm I guess) to push XDMA to it's limit on an AMD platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction for FCAT. Is this something i need to purchase?
> 
> As far as FPS over 60 @ 4k eyefinity i am sure i can find a way to get. such as:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or simply reduce graphics in a good scaling title until it achieves a min over 60fps. Tomb Raider would be the best candidate that i've tested so far. I'm sure i could try it in some benchmarks as well i will just have to reduce settings to get there. Many titles i've tested are with almost max settings just to see how far it can be pushed.
> 
> I will be glad to step up and try whatever you need for data.
Click to expand...

I'm honestly not sure how to get it. I know some reviewers have it/were given it, maybe I'll ask a few.

EDIT: looks like you can just download it. Which is odd, you'd think there would be some type of in-line hardware debug solution right? Ah well, here's the link: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/fcat

EDIT 2: You do need to. They list the needed hardware in their guide;
http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/pdfs/FCAT_Reviewer's_Guide.pdf

EDIT 3: lol, their setup can't even dream of handling tri-4k, never mind.









Regarding 4k eyefinity though, does it feel like it's fully 60hz coming off the screen? Or by chance does it feel more like the 7970's stuttering when used above 1600p? I understand that's an extremely subjective thing to ask someone, but they should both be suffering from a lack of available bandwidth and in theory should act the same.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm not worried about software frame times (much, though it may be a symptom), or scaling or whatever. More so about frame data being sent out of the card in extreme (tri 4k eyefinity) resolutions when using four cards. Hence FCAT, I'd like to see how many frames are actually being sent to the monitors in something that would absolutely max the cards and keep FPS over 60.
> 
> All the other problems (scaling, profiles, driver issues, whatever) can be tested by anyone, including myself. You're the only one with 4k eyefinity, quadfire R9s, and a non-PLX AMD motherboard that I know of, making you the only one I know that is qualified (aside from Digital Storm I guess) to push XDMA to it's limit on an AMD platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction for FCAT. Is this something i need to purchase?
> 
> As far as FPS over 60 @ 4k eyefinity i am sure i can find a way to get. such as:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or simply reduce graphics in a good scaling title until it achieves a min over 60fps. Tomb Raider would be the best candidate that i've tested so far. I'm sure i could try it in some benchmarks as well i will just have to reduce settings to get there. Many titles i've tested are with almost max settings just to see how far it can be pushed.
> 
> I will be glad to step up and try whatever you need for data.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.

The FCAT ( Frame Capture and Analysis Tool) hardware

Image from Pc Perspective http://www.pcper.com/search/node/FCAT


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.


Yep, Leave it to Nvidia to come up with a "better" way to benchmark, and like the TitanZ it's not cheap. Let me call my board of investors and setup a trip overseas on my yacht. Sometimes those accountants are ball busters. Don't worry if your poor you can sell your kidneys and wife off to pay for the next GPU they make. At least i think that's how they see us PC gamers?









Well looks like this is not possible easily that is.


----------



## Kalistoval

I'm trying to squeeze the most out of my Fx 8320. I'm currently at 4.8 GHz at 1.488v 2400 MHz NB 2600 HT 2133 MHz Samsung wonder ram CL 11 1.55v. So I have a few questions would I gain more performance if I increased my NB?, or would it be best to run something like 1600 MHz CL7-7-7 or 1866 8-9-9?.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Leave it to Nvidia to come up with a "better" way to benchmark, and like the TitanZ it's not cheap. Let me call my board of investors and setup a trip overseas on my yacht. Sometimes those accountants are ball busters. Don't worry if your poor you can sell your kidneys and wife off to pay for the next GPU they make. At least i think that's how they see us PC gamers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like this is not possible easily that is.
Click to expand...

Well it doesn't matter, nVidia had the foresight of a dead rat, it can't handle over 4k easily if at all.

Looks like we'll need some other way to do it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Leave it to Nvidia to come up with a "better" way to benchmark, and like the TitanZ it's not cheap. Let me call my board of investors and setup a trip overseas on my yacht. Sometimes those accountants are ball busters. Don't worry if your poor you can sell your kidneys and wife off to pay for the next GPU they make. At least i think that's how they see us PC gamers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like this is not possible easily that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it doesn't matter, nVidia had the foresight of a dead rat, it can't handle over 4k easily if at all.
> 
> Looks like we'll need some other way to do it.
Click to expand...

 Yeah but the industry looks like they are going to make 4K here to stay and do it NOW. I'm Sure Nvidia will take its patent and create an FCAT card that will handle 4K and cost an arm, leg, and first born male child.

I still think FRAPS gives useful info on frame times. I started tracking frame render times a long time ago and they were consistent with issues and characteristics I was experiencing with some crossfire setups.



while crude, I made several of these and identified what cards were having CF issues more than others.

In some cases in the 5000 and 6000 series it seemed to be the second rung cards 5850/6950 that had fused off shaders and ROPs.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Leave it to Nvidia to come up with a "better" way to benchmark, and like the TitanZ it's not cheap. Let me call my board of investors and setup a trip overseas on my yacht. Sometimes those accountants are ball busters. Don't worry if your poor you can sell your kidneys and wife off to pay for the next GPU they make. At least i think that's how they see us PC gamers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like this is not possible easily that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it doesn't matter, nVidia had the foresight of a dead rat, it can't handle over 4k easily if at all.
> 
> Looks like we'll need some other way to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but the industry looks like they are going to make 4K here to stay and do it NOW. I'm Sure Nvidia will take its patent and create an FCAT card that will handle 4K and cost an arm, leg, and first born male child.
> 
> I still think FRAPS gives useful info on frame times. I started tracking frame render times a long time ago and they were consistent with issues and characteristics I was experiencing with some crossfire setups.
> 
> 
> 
> while crude, I made several of these and identified what cards were having CF issues more than others.
> In some cases in the 5000 and 6000 series it seemed to be the second rung cards 5850/6950 that had fused off shaders and ROPs.
Click to expand...

And not a single bit of it (fraps) is at all relevant to Crossfire Stuttering, as FCAT shows it.

It is not a GPU arch issue, it is not a shader or cut down core issue, it is a bandwidth issue. The Crossfire bridge was designed to handle 1600p at 60fps (a DVI connector) and nothing more. Above that, you got the stutter. FRAPs is not capable of measuring this at all, it is a software measurement of a hardware problem. To explain further, neither the CPU nor GPU had a problem making the frames. The problem was that the other GPUs could not get the data to the lead GPU in time which resulted in an unfinished frame buffer, which when sent to the monitor worked like a bad packet; "Runt Frames". Frames that were skipped, but still took time and, worse, a cycle on the monitor's refresh rate; the stutter.

Both G-Sync/Freesync and AMD's new XDMA solutions have the potential to eliminate the problem once and for all under reasonable conditions, and PCI-e's continued upgrades keep it ahead of the resolution curve allowing it to function without problems... Right up until you're so incredibly advanced on resolution yet still outdated on PCI-e that it is no longer reasonable. DeadlyDNA's setup would be "unreasonable", which makes it a perfect candidate to test.

Tri-4k and PCI-e 2.0 x8 should achieve the same effect as the old Crossfire bridge does when 4 GPUs are in the mix.

Unfortunately, the tools we used to find and solve this problem in the past are not advanced enough to test this. And frankly FCAT does not need to write entire freaking frames and record raw data... That's incredibly stupid, they only need that color bar (which is data points) and the ability to export a graph. I know the pretty pictures are nice but it also destroys it's future proofness. This should have been done with displayport or HDMI as their packet-based systems would be far easier to work with then straight up recording all data that comes in through the connector. Or they could have included a hardware H.264 encoder to reduce the data writes... Not like every modern GPU has one or anything.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Leave it to Nvidia to come up with a "better" way to benchmark, and like the TitanZ it's not cheap. Let me call my board of investors and setup a trip overseas on my yacht. Sometimes those accountants are ball busters. Don't worry if your poor you can sell your kidneys and wife off to pay for the next GPU they make. At least i think that's how they see us PC gamers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like this is not possible easily that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it doesn't matter, nVidia had the foresight of a dead rat, it can't handle over 4k easily if at all.
> 
> Looks like we'll need some other way to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but the industry looks like they are going to make 4K here to stay and do it NOW. I'm Sure Nvidia will take its patent and create an FCAT card that will handle 4K and cost an arm, leg, and first born male child.
> 
> I still think FRAPS gives useful info on frame times. I started tracking frame render times a long time ago and they were consistent with issues and characteristics I was experiencing with some crossfire setups.
> 
> 
> 
> while crude, I made several of these and identified what cards were having CF issues more than others.
> In some cases in the 5000 and 6000 series it seemed to be the second rung cards 5850/6950 that had fused off shaders and ROPs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a single bit of it (fraps) is at all relevant to Crossfire Stuttering, as FCAT shows it.
> 
> It is not a GPU arch issue, it is not a shader or cut down core issue, it is a bandwidth issue. The Crossfire bridge was designed to handle 1600p at 60fps (a DVI connector) and nothing more. Above that, you got the stutter. FRAPs is not capable of measuring this at all, it is a software measurement of a hardware problem. To explain further, neither the CPU nor GPU had a problem making the frames. The problem was that the other GPUs could not get the data to the lead GPU in time which resulted in an unfinished frame buffer, which when sent to the monitor worked like a bad packet; "Runt Frames". Frames that were skipped, but still took time and, worse, a cycle on the monitor's refresh rate; the stutter.
> 
> Both G-Sync/Freesync and AMD's new XDMA solutions have the potential to eliminate the problem once and for all under reasonable conditions, and PCI-e's continued upgrades keep it ahead of the resolution curve allowing it to function without problems... Right up until you're so incredibly advanced on resolution yet still outdated on PCI-e that it is no longer reasonable. DeadlyDNA's setup would be "unreasonable", which makes it a perfect candidate to test.
> 
> Tri-4k and PCI-e 2.0 x8 should achieve the same effect as the old Crossfire bridge does when 4 GPUs are in the mix.
> 
> Unfortunately, the tools we used to find and solve this problem in the past are not advanced enough to test this. And frankly FCAT does not need to write entire freaking frames and record raw data... That's incredibly stupid, they only need that color bar (which is data points) and the ability to export a graph. I know the pretty pictures are nice but it also destroys it's future proofness. This should have been done with displayport or HDMI as their packet-based systems would be far easier to work with then straight up recording all data that comes in through the connector. Or they could have included a hardware H.264 encoder to reduce the data writes... Not like every modern GPU has one or anything.
Click to expand...

umm yeah, but so what? I was was sharing my (old timer) experiences before FCAT came around and mapping FRAPs frame times help me put together better working CF machines for my customers.when I was building machines that ran circles around these:

For the same price.

some cards were far worse at stuttering than others and it showed up in FRAPS frame rendering times.

I also used to use copper strands for volt mods and us old farts found that superglue had more thermal conductivity that anyone thought before MB's had anything to anchor aftermarket heatsinks to...wanna take a shot at that also? or are you done trying to make me feel old?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Leave it to Nvidia to come up with a "better" way to benchmark, and like the TitanZ it's not cheap. Let me call my board of investors and setup a trip overseas on my yacht. Sometimes those accountants are ball busters. Don't worry if your poor you can sell your kidneys and wife off to pay for the next GPU they make. At least i think that's how they see us PC gamers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like this is not possible easily that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it doesn't matter, nVidia had the foresight of a dead rat, it can't handle over 4k easily if at all.
> 
> Looks like we'll need some other way to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but the industry looks like they are going to make 4K here to stay and do it NOW. I'm Sure Nvidia will take its patent and create an FCAT card that will handle 4K and cost an arm, leg, and first born male child.
> 
> I still think FRAPS gives useful info on frame times. I started tracking frame render times a long time ago and they were consistent with issues and characteristics I was experiencing with some crossfire setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while crude, I made several of these and identified what cards were having CF issues more than others.
> 
> In some cases in the 5000 and 6000 series it seemed to be the second rung cards 5850/6950 that had fused off shaders and ROPs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a single bit of it (fraps) is at all relevant to Crossfire Stuttering, as FCAT shows it.
> 
> It is not a GPU arch issue, it is not a shader or cut down core issue, it is a bandwidth issue. The Crossfire bridge was designed to handle 1600p at 60fps (a DVI connector) and nothing more. Above that, you got the stutter. FRAPs is not capable of measuring this at all, it is a software measurement of a hardware problem. To explain further, neither the CPU nor GPU had a problem making the frames. The problem was that the other GPUs could not get the data to the lead GPU in time which resulted in an unfinished frame buffer, which when sent to the monitor worked like a bad packet; "Runt Frames". Frames that were skipped, but still took time and, worse, a cycle on the monitor's refresh rate; the stutter.
> 
> Both G-Sync/Freesync and AMD's new XDMA solutions have the potential to eliminate the problem once and for all under reasonable conditions, and PCI-e's continued upgrades keep it ahead of the resolution curve allowing it to function without problems... Right up until you're so incredibly advanced on resolution yet still outdated on PCI-e that it is no longer reasonable. DeadlyDNA's setup would be "unreasonable", which makes it a perfect candidate to test.
> 
> Tri-4k and PCI-e 2.0 x8 should achieve the same effect as the old Crossfire bridge does when 4 GPUs are in the mix.
> 
> Unfortunately, the tools we used to find and solve this problem in the past are not advanced enough to test this. And frankly FCAT does not need to write entire freaking frames and record raw data... That's incredibly stupid, they only need that color bar (which is data points) and the ability to export a graph. I know the pretty pictures are nice but it also destroys it's future proofness. This should have been done with displayport or HDMI as their packet-based systems would be far easier to work with then straight up recording all data that comes in through the connector. Or they could have included a hardware H.264 encoder to reduce the data writes... Not like every modern GPU has one or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm yeah, but so what? I was was sharing my (old timer) experiences before FCAT came around and mapping FRAPs frame times help me put together better working CF machines for my customers.when I was building machines that ran circles around these:
> 
> For the same price.
> some cards were far worse at stuttering than others and it showed up in FRAPS frame rendering times.
> I also used to use copper strands for volt mods and us old farts found that superglue had more thermal conductivity that anyone thought before MB's had anything to anchor aftermarket heatsinks to...wanna take a shot at that also? or are you done trying to make me feel old?
Click to expand...

It's not a matter of feeling old, it's about using the right tools for the problem in question. Technically I could use a pair of needle nose pliers to get a screw out of a block of wood but I'd have a far easier time with a drill.

FRAPs is good for finding out if a CPU or GPU is having problems actually making the frames. FCAT is good for seeing what happens when you need to display those frames. Different tools for different problems. Unfortunately, FCAT only comes with small and medium sized drill bits, and larger ones won't fit in the drill.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

There are other issues i have run into not even related to FPs/Frametimes etc. One of these issues is some games take extremely long amounts of time to load/buffer data. So long in fact they are screwing with my benchmark results. For instance Crysis 3, when i load in i wait about 1 min give or take to let it load in. If i don't the fps is in the tank until it loads fully then speeds up.

Example of Metro 2033 @ 49 Mepagpixels - 12000x4088 - it basically ran almost 3 loops before being buffered. This effect is still noticeable at standard tri-4k resolutions but it takes about half of first loop before getting into action.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I also did a very brief PCIE2.0 vs 3.0 round of benches:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Right now i have to use AMD pixel patch and CRU to get custom resolutions and tri-4k across 2 of my DVI ports. I only did this setup mainly for fun/light gaming and heavy gaming at [email protected] if i needed too. I wish i could provide more solid data on tri-4k @ pcie 2.0 that can be seen on paper vs my subjective opinions. Since i went to PCIE 2.0 i do seem to have some excessive tearing on 1 screen vs the other 2. I am going to get some adapters/devices that keep my monitor outputs live even when off because i lose full screen/CF on the 14.x or later drivers. So i am still on 13.12 because they detect the monitors without hot plug pins.

To be honest if i didn't love tinkering so much i would have just sat on 1, 4k monitor and gamed out.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> There are other issues i have run into not even related to FPs/Frametimes etc. One of these issues is some games take extremely long amounts of time to load/buffer data. So long in fact they are screwing with my benchmark results. For instance Crysis 3, when i load in i wait about 1 min give or take to let it load in. If i don't the fps is in the tank until it loads fully then speeds up.
> 
> Example of Metro 2033 @ 49 Mepagpixels - 12000x4088 - it basically ran almost 3 loops before being buffered. This effect is still noticeable at standard tri-4k resolutions but it takes about half of first loop before getting into action.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a very brief PCIE2.0 vs 3.0 round of benches:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now i have to use AMD pixel patch and CRU to get custom resolutions and tri-4k across 2 of my DVI ports. I only did this setup mainly for fun/light gaming and heavy gaming at [email protected] if i needed too. I wish i could provide more solid data on tri-4k @ pcie 2.0 that can be seen on paper vs my subjective opinions. Since i went to PCIE 2.0 i do seem to have some excessive tearing on 1 screen vs the other 2. I am going to get some adapters/devices that keep my monitor outputs live even when off because i lose full screen/CF on the 14.x or later drivers. So i am still on 13.12 because they detect the monitors without hot plug pins.
> 
> To be honest if i didn't love tinkering so much i would have just sat on 1, 4k monitor and gamed out.


But again those benches are what the Software can tell. What the CPU and GPU are capable of _creating_.

FCAT and display out frame time benching is something completely different. We learned all this on the first round of FCAT when the 7970 was accused of the stutter issue. It's the measurement of what the lead GPU is actually capable of sending to the monitor.

The tearing on the one monitor could be part of AMD's attempts to avoid Runt frames depending on the severity. Or depending on your video outs it could be that the standard mixed display outs still causes tearing like it did for the 7970 and every card before it.

I really wish there was some way to test this. It should *never* be a problem for most people, only people running x8/x8/x8/x8 2.0 or x4/x4/x4/x4 3.0 running a resolution as high as yours, but on an academic level I wish it could be done.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Unfortunately I believe that the card (FCAT) that monitor and re cords the frame times are still a rather spendy item that review sites are spending a few thousand on per copy. Contacting Ryan @ PC Perspective might yield more accurate info on how to get/and how much they currently are. PC Perspective and Tech Report spearheaded the new way of analyzing GPU game performance through FCAT and render times etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Leave it to Nvidia to come up with a "better" way to benchmark, and like the TitanZ it's not cheap. Let me call my board of investors and setup a trip overseas on my yacht. Sometimes those accountants are ball busters. Don't worry if your poor you can sell your kidneys and wife off to pay for the next GPU they make. At least i think that's how they see us PC gamers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like this is not possible easily that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it doesn't matter, nVidia had the foresight of a dead rat, it can't handle over 4k easily if at all.
> 
> Looks like we'll need some other way to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but the industry looks like they are going to make 4K here to stay and do it NOW. I'm Sure Nvidia will take its patent and create an FCAT card that will handle 4K and cost an arm, leg, and first born male child.
> 
> I still think FRAPS gives useful info on frame times. I started tracking frame render times a long time ago and they were consistent with issues and characteristics I was experiencing with some crossfire setups.
> 
> 
> 
> while crude, I made several of these and identified what cards were having CF issues more than others.
> 
> In some cases in the 5000 and 6000 series it seemed to be the second rung cards 5850/6950 that had fused off shaders and ROPs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a single bit of it (fraps) is at all relevant to Crossfire Stuttering, as FCAT shows it.
> 
> It is not a GPU arch issue, it is not a shader or cut down core issue, it is a bandwidth issue. The Crossfire bridge was designed to handle 1600p at 60fps (a DVI connector) and nothing more. Above that, you got the stutter. FRAPs is not capable of measuring this at all, it is a software measurement of a hardware problem. To explain further, neither the CPU nor GPU had a problem making the frames. The problem was that the other GPUs could not get the data to the lead GPU in time which resulted in an unfinished frame buffer, which when sent to the monitor worked like a bad packet; "Runt Frames". Frames that were skipped, but still took time and, worse, a cycle on the monitor's refresh rate; the stutter.
> 
> Both G-Sync/Freesync and AMD's new XDMA solutions have the potential to eliminate the problem once and for all under reasonable conditions, and PCI-e's continued upgrades keep it ahead of the resolution curve allowing it to function without problems... Right up until you're so incredibly advanced on resolution yet still outdated on PCI-e that it is no longer reasonable. DeadlyDNA's setup would be "unreasonable", which makes it a perfect candidate to test.
> 
> Tri-4k and PCI-e 2.0 x8 should achieve the same effect as the old Crossfire bridge does when 4 GPUs are in the mix.
> 
> Unfortunately, the tools we used to find and solve this problem in the past are not advanced enough to test this. And frankly FCAT does not need to write entire freaking frames and record raw data... That's incredibly stupid, they only need that color bar (which is data points) and the ability to export a graph. I know the pretty pictures are nice but it also destroys it's future proofness. This should have been done with displayport or HDMI as their packet-based systems would be far easier to work with then straight up recording all data that comes in through the connector. Or they could have included a hardware H.264 encoder to reduce the data writes... Not like every modern GPU has one or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm yeah, but so what? I was was sharing my (old timer) experiences before FCAT came around and mapping FRAPs frame times help me put together better working CF machines for my customers.when I was building machines that ran circles around these:
> 
> For the same price.
> some cards were far worse at stuttering than others and it showed up in FRAPS frame rendering times.
> I also used to use copper strands for volt mods and us old farts found that superglue had more thermal conductivity that anyone thought before MB's had anything to anchor aftermarket heatsinks to...wanna take a shot at that also? or are you done trying to make me feel old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of feeling old, it's about using the right tools for the problem in question. Technically I could use a pair of needle nose pliers to get a screw out of a block of wood but I'd have a far easier time with a drill.
> 
> FRAPs is good for finding out if a CPU or GPU is having problems actually making the frames. FCAT is good for seeing what happens when you need to display those frames. Different tools for different problems. Unfortunately, FCAT only comes with small and medium sized drill bits, and larger ones won't fit in the drill.
Click to expand...

A couple things:

1)Before FCAT those of us who were trying to figure out what was going on had FRAPS

2)wether it was correlating evidence or corresponding evidence it helped those of us who were building CF machines that worked

3)Those who pioneered FCAT, first identified trends/missing frames/ and surmising that there were missing/runt frames that followed 70ms+ rendered frames from the information from recording FRAPS render times.

4)When they make that 'large drill bit' we wont be able to afford it, if they would even sell it to one of us.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I understand what you mean and what FCAT means, i watched the Nvidia video explaining it. I guess there is no way to do it like that yet. Baasha has a tri-4k setup on intel/nvidia so hes on pcie 3.0 i guess that doesn't help either. I can say when i ran 49 megapixel testing i got a weird issue on some games where i actually had a split second and a section screen had a square hole missing. I think this was something with the monitors though. I never was able to recreate it on a screenshot.

I am going to unplug the cables and look into the ends and see if i can see a frame dropping.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I understand what you mean and what FCAT means, i watched the Nvidia video explaining it. I guess there is no way to do it like that yet. Baasha has a tri-4k setup on intel/nvidia so hes on pcie 3.0 i guess that doesn't help either. I can say when i ran 49 megapixel testing i got a weird issue on some games where i actually had a split second and a section screen had a square hole missing. I think this was something with the monitors though. I never was able to recreate it on a screenshot.
> 
> I am going to unplug the cables and look into the ends and see if i can see a frame dropping.


Have you seen any of the articles that contend that the response times of 4K monitors is also throwing a wrench into the mix?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have you seen any of the articles that contend that the response times of 4K monitors is also throwing a wrench into the mix?


No sir do you have some links?


----------



## Mega Man

just thought i would point out that the titan, or any other variant ( not talking about 780/780 ti variant ) is not a gaming card. it is designed for dev work not gaming, people do use it, but that is not what it was designed to do


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Have you seen any of the articles that contend that the response times of 4K monitors is also throwing a wrench into the mix?
> 
> 
> 
> No sir do you have some links?
Click to expand...

I will look them up and send them to you. I didn't give it a second thought until this discussion, but they were complaining about 4K monitors with what is normally considered to be very fast response times.

I would like you to read them and see if any of whats in there corresponds with what you are experiencing.

I'll go find them for you.

(hey a nice even 2K post count)


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> ******AMD FX PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT******
> 
> I know many of you may have heard that AMD FX is not Recommended for Multi-GPU configurations @ 1080p or at all. I bring proof if you needed any at all, to show that in fact, AMD FX is just fine for Multi-GPU configurations even @ 1080p.
> 
> Warning: I did not overclock this system, it is in fact stock and this may anger Overclocking advocates.
> Warning: what your about to see may anger Intel advocates. Please use with caution...
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Could have run this with higher settings but i was lazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was skeptical about all the cpu critics claiming "CPU bottleneck" in many threads. So i dumped my I7 for an AMD FX to do this exact thing. I wanted to see first hand what all the fuss is about, or lack thereof. Perhaps a faster CPU is just well FASTER, to say Bottleneck is misleading. I think perhaps people should use the term "bad optimization bottleneck", "software bottleneck", "Lazy deveolpers bottleneck"... Seriously though if you own a FX cpu and are considering a second GPU at least for the AMD R9 series it will do you good. I am not recommending a 4xGPU setup even if it was affordable. That said, you should be safe going up to 3xGPU if you were gunning for that. Adding a second GPU will almost double your FPS, game depending of course. Now what games scale and don't have crossfire issues is another whole ball game.
> 
> Thank you have a nice day!


There was one particular person who said that the FX can't handle multi-GPU in a group and got banned for it, lol.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I will look them up and send them to you. I didn't give it a second thought until this discussion, but they were complaining about 4K monitors with what is normally considered to be very fast response times.
> I would like you to read them and see if any of whats in there corresponds with what you are experiencing.
> I'll go find them for you.
> 
> (hey a nice even 2K post count)


grats on 2k 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> There was one particular person who said that the FX can't handle multi-GPU in a group and got banned for it, lol.


I constantly see new threads with people asking for help to choose and tons of "bottleneck" reply's about fx cpu's. single thread blah blah. In fact it got so bad about multi gpu bottle necks it encouraged me to try. I did not intend to get a 9590 but it was on sale and i wanted a highest stock clock fx to bench. I was initially looking at 8250 or so, i am now tempted to get a 6300 though and OC the heck out of for fun. I juat hate losing the silicon lottery these days and i am a pro at losing those.


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> grats on 2k
> I constantly see new threads with people asking for help to choose and tons of "bottleneck" reply's about fx cpu's. single thread blah blah. In fact it got so bad about multi gpu bottle necks it encouraged me to try. I did not intend to get a 9590 but it was on sale and i wanted a highest stock clock fx to bench. I was initially looking at 8250 or so, i am now tempted to get a 6300 though and OC the heck out of for fun. I juat hate losing the silicon lottery these days and i am a pro at losing those.


Bottlenecking, bottlenecking, all dat bottlenecking









Atleast here we know how FX CPU's *really* work.


----------



## xFermi

Hello guys..

I built my very first pc using a 8320 yesterday and I think I did a bad install of the cpu cooler.. ( Arctic Freezer Rev.2 ) yes I know that's a very low end solution but I'm changing it fairly soon..

Idle..



Prime95 for only 7 minutes..



what I'm asking is.. will the cooler master 212 evo be any different than my current cooler ?

whats the best cooler for an fx 8320 at stock speeds ( air / water ) doesn't matter

I will not be overclocking so if you can tell me specific voltages and or settings to change in the bios I'd really appreciate it









Waiting patiently


----------



## Johan45

@xFermi If you don't intend on OCing at all the you'll probably be fine with the cooler you have. A package/core temp of 45c is well below the threshold of mid 60's.


----------



## xFermi

@Johan45

What about CPUTIN reporting 70C with only 6 minutes of prime small ffts ?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> What about CPUTIN reporting 70C with only 6 minutes of prime small ffts ?


Point a fan at the back of the motherboard (cpu socket) and see if the temp drops. If so, it's the socket temp and this should be below 70. Do the same for your vrms.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Point a fan at the back of the motherboard (cpu socket) and see if the temp drops. If so, it's the socket temp and this should be below 70. Do the same for your vrms.


Like this...



and maybe this



LinusBE has the right idea!


----------



## xFermi

@LinusBE

Here is a pic.. please point on it as I have understood nothing at all..











EDIT: you said it should be lower than 70.. does that mean I'm in danger ?

whats the normal temp for it ?

EDIT2: Mike I only understood that you guys want me to leave the back of the case open and point something cold at it and see if temps will drop down

Just for testing right ??


----------



## Johan45

Can you turn that cooler so it'll blow out the back of the case, That'll help right now you're blowing that warm air right onto your vid card. I missed that temp TBH, you're not under a hard load so decent airflow through the case should bring that down enough for everyday use. The area they mean is where it says killer on your board and the other reference is to the back of the board. Does your box have a cutout in it behind the CPU?


----------



## xFermi

@Johan45 Yes my case does have a cutout behind the motherboard

Turning the cooler would require me to re apply thermal paste which I don't currently have =(

What about the area that says killer ?

EDIT: What about changing stuff in the BIOS since I'm not overclocking ? Voltages and settings.. won't that help lower the temps ?


----------



## qlekaj

The CPUTIN is the socket temp, ryt? I think the solution should be the fist picture posted by Mike.
Quote:


> EDIT2: Mike I only understood that you guys want me to leave the back of the case open and point something cold at it and see if temps will drop down
> 
> Just for testing right ??


It doesn't mean that you'll have to leave the back cover open, just shows you how to apply, and its not for testing, its effective.
You can always put back the back case, as long as there is a space for the fan.

Why should you worry about those temps, you will not use the P95 as your daily apps.
As long as your temps are within the safe temps with your daily apps, its fine.


----------



## xFermi

@qlekaj

EDITED:

but that's a temporary solution

what about a permanent one ? as i will need to have the back closed which means there wont be any space for a fan ?
Is it possible that I got a defective motherboard and or cpu ?

EDIT2:










This is the back of the case


----------



## Johan45

This is what I used it's a small 50mm chipset fan and creates enough air movement back there. I just stuck it on with 2 sided tape. The fan is thin enough that the side panel will go back on. I really don't think anything is defective these things are just hot. The most likely problem is poor airflow through the case which might be fixed with better fan placement and cable management.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> @qlekaj
> 
> EDITED:
> 
> but that's a temporary solution
> 
> what about a permanent one ? as i will need to have the back closed which means there wont be any space for a fan ?
> Is it possible that I got a defective motherboard and or cpu ?


If your daily use doesn't reach those temps, I think you dont have to worry for that, you only got those temps with P95, you dont overclock, ryt,

Regarding your previous question, by lowering the voltage to lower the temps, yes it can.


----------



## xFermi

Thanks Johan45 i'll try that * have to drive 45 kilometers to get a fan =( *

qlekaj since I'm not going to overclock can I lower them to the max I can so I can have the cpu run on lowers possible settings for normal gaming usage ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> Hello guys..
> 
> I built my very first pc using a 8320 yesterday and I think I did a bad install of the cpu cooler.. ( Arctic Freezer Rev.2 ) yes I know that's a very low end solution but I'm changing it fairly soon..
> 
> Idle..
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 for only 7 minutes..
> 
> 
> 
> what I'm asking is.. will the cooler master 212 evo be any different than my current cooler ?
> 
> whats the best cooler for an fx 8320 at stock speeds ( air / water ) doesn't matter
> 
> I will not be overclocking so if you can tell me specific voltages and or settings to change in the bios I'd really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently


First, use HWINFO64 because that is reading the FX line chips better and is more accurate.

what is your budget for your cooler?

If you have the money i would get a nice AIO unit like the Corsair H80i or something like that if you are not overclocking, If you want overclocking i would get an 2400mm AIO unit. You would have an better looking rig and for almost the same money you will get better cooling as well


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Thanks Johan45 i'll try that * have to drive 45 kilometers to get a fan =( *


you can use the stock fan of your 8320.


----------



## xFermi

@hurrican28

If my current one is doing ok why would I get another.. no budget









+ Amazon delivery takes about 2-3 weeks to my country =(


----------



## xFermi

@qlekaj

totally forgot about that !!!

will try and inform you guys with what happens


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> Thanks Johan45 i'll try that * have to drive 45 kilometers to get a fan =( *
> 
> qlekaj since I'm not going to overclock can I lower them to the max I can so I can have the cpu run on lowers possible settings for normal gaming usage ?


Yes you can always undervolt if the fan doesn't pan out. I know it's a pain but I would also turn that CPU cooler as I suggested earlier, it'll help grt the hot air out of the case much faster and should help lower the board temps at least a bit.


----------



## xFermi

@Johan45

I know its just that I don't have any thermal paste atm so I cant change the fan's direction + I'm a noob so it will be a pain in the ass aswell =(

Check this



should I mount it here ?


----------



## qlekaj

@xFermi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> I know its just that I don't have any thermal paste atm so I cant change the fan's direction + I'm a noob so it will be a pain in the ass aswell =(
> 
> Check this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I mount it here ?


Should be fine.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Yep, just tie it on with a couple of ties to the cable next to it and see if it lowers the temp at all, you will want it blowing into the mobo though. Mike


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> @hurrican28
> 
> If my current one is doing ok why would I get another.. no budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Amazon delivery takes about 2-3 weeks to my country =(


Because you asked what the best cooler is for the FX at stock speeds..

If the cooler is working great why would you exchange it like you said in the previous page?


----------



## xFermi

@hurricane28

I'm sorry you missed the points..

I was asking if my current one was doing ok as I myself don't know.. If it wasn't.. I'd squeeze some money and buy another =D

Thanks for the response tho =D


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> I'm sorry you missed the points..
> 
> I was asking if my current one was doing ok as I myself don't know.. If it wasn't.. I'd squeeze some money and buy another =D
> 
> Thanks for the response tho =D


Ah alright than.

What motherboard do you have?

Its nice to see what hardware people have because it helps to give better advice, make and signature in rigbuilder so we can see what you are running under the hood









Here is a link on how you do that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## xFermi

Will do..

Currently running prime small ffts passed the 10 minutes mark and here are the temps using the method @Johan45 provided..



case open using my hand to hold the fan









EDIT: Passed the 50 minutes mark


----------



## X-Alt

My socket is hitting 69C under Prime in summer, I am curious if I could use the stock amd fan with double sided tape stuck on to the mobo/backplate?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Are socket temps and issue with Air cooling and Watercooling?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Are socket temps and issue with Air cooling and Watercooling?


IDK, I use a H220 platform cooler and its hitting [email protected] under IBT AVX loads.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> Will do..
> 
> Currently running prime small ffts passed the 10 minutes mark and here are the temps using the method @Johan45 provided..
> 
> 
> 
> case open using my hand to hold the fan


Get AMD overdrive and open it, now you can see what your thermal limit is.


----------



## xFermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Get AMD overdrive and open it, now you can see what your thermal limit is.


Couldn't find a download for it :O

Could you please provide a link


----------



## Alastair

Sooooooooo..... Been what a week!?! Well thanks @FlailScHLAMP for the RMA recommendation. But I have decided not to do it. Currently I am posting from the slightly damaged motherboard. No ill effects have been spotted thus far. System has been running and I have been benching a bit. So yeah. Ill start reapplying the OC slowly. Making sure nothing EXPLODES! ANYWAYS PICS!

To further aid in the cooling of the VRM's and backside DIGI+ drivers I modded the M5A99FX heatsink and replaced the pushpins with screws! And I also added heatsinks to the Digi+ drivers!



I even got another 100 extra mhz out of my 6850's without changing the volts. Now although off topic can you guys help me get these cards above 1.3v?!? Afterburner is locked down to 1.3V. And I know I can get further!!!!

And @xFermi You want a VRM fan. And a backside socket fan!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> Couldn't find a download for it :O
> 
> Could you please provide a link


I had the same problem, and sadly enough i could not find anything on the AMD website witch is rather strange if you ask me...

Here is one link: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4645-amd-overdrive.html


----------



## xFermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had the same problem, and sadly enough i could not find anything on the AMD website witch is rather strange if you ask me...
> 
> Here is one link: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4645-amd-overdrive.html


There must be something wrong with my cpu.. it definitely can not be this cold !



Thanks for the link


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> There must be something wrong with my cpu.. it definitely can not be this cold !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link


Vishera CPU's are known about their inaccurate temp readings at idle, try again when you put a load on it.

Also i see some strange readings, are you sure all your power saving features are disabled? It looks like APM and cool n quiet is enabled. That can cause some temps readings too i guess.

I would also suggest to get HWINFO64 to get accurate temperature readings and to monitor your system.
You can download it here: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## xFermi

@Alastair

Did the back side bit

You got any ideas about the vrm fan ?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Did the back side bit
> 
> You got any ideas about the vrm fan ?


You know most VRM heat-sinks have fins that are perfect for inserting a small screw or two to attach a 80mm fan. I do on all my builds as I don't like board water-blocks (they mess up the restrictiveness of the flow)

my VRM temps never see anything above 40c with a 80mm fan running at a silent speed if that's what you were asking about.

There are some 80mm fans that are PWN that run under 20dB and the flow will cool both the VRM and NB.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> @LinusBE
> 
> Here is a pic.. please point on it as I have understood nothing at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: you said it should be lower than 70.. does that mean I'm in danger ?
> 
> whats the normal temp for it ?
> 
> EDIT2: Mike I only understood that you guys want me to leave the back of the case open and point something cold at it and see if temps will drop down
> 
> Just for testing right ??


Get rid of that board I did last week I had it for over 3 months, no good at temps no matter what its design is half ass implemented. Your north bridge is gonna get so hot you can fry bacon on it.4.6 Ghz at 2400 mhz was my highest stable oc and it still throttled with a socket temp of 56c. Btw use Hwinfo64 Its way more accurate, link. http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## xFermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You know most VRM heat-sinks have fins that are perfect for inserting a small screw or two to attach a 80mm fan. I do on all my builds as I don't like board water-blocks (they mess up the restrictiveness of the flow)
> my VRM temps never see anything above 40c with a 80mm fan running at a silent speed if that's what you were asking about.
> 
> There are some 80mm fans that are PWN that run under 20dB and the flow will cool both the VRM and NB.


Will do..

Thanks for the info and sick rig btw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Get rid of that board I did last week I had it for over 3 months, no good at temps no matter what its design is half ass implemented. Your north bridge is gonna get so hot you can fry bacon on it.4.6 Ghz at 2400 mhz was my highest stable oc and it still throttled with a socket temp of 56c.


Budget is 0 at the time









Maybe later


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You know most VRM heat-sinks have fins that are perfect for inserting a small screw or two to attach a 80mm fan. I do on all my builds as I don't like board water-blocks (they mess up the restrictiveness of the flow)
> my VRM temps never see anything above 40c with a 80mm fan running at a silent speed if that's what you were asking about.
> 
> There are some 80mm fans that are PWN that run under 20dB and the flow will cool both the VRM and NB.


Nice setup!. I think my new handle will be RED 1917. Hehehe.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You know most VRM heat-sinks have fins that are perfect for inserting a small screw or two to attach a 80mm fan. I do on all my builds as I don't like board water-blocks (they mess up the restrictiveness of the flow)
> my VRM temps never see anything above 40c with a 80mm fan running at a silent speed if that's what you were asking about.
> 
> There are some 80mm fans that are PWN that run under 20dB and the flow will cool both the VRM and NB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup!. I think my new handle will be RED 1917. Hehehe.
Click to expand...

hehe thanks, you should see the new quad R290X setup


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe thanks, you should see the new quad R290X setup


Man you don't take half measures do you. Right now my steps are very modest. Been having my shares of hardware roblems. Had a failed cpu fan header on my Formula Z. Asus was nice they sent me back a whole new Formula Z kit. It was slawed though.Kept getting an error code 66. My computer shop friend told me it is a memory erro, not the dimms but the slots were all bad. His memory would not work in it either. So I had a second rma. This time Asus says no advanced replacement. They are repairing the motherboard. Will be another 4 or 5 days before I get it back. I just bought an FX-9590 on Ebay for $265 including shipping. Going to see if I can do a little better on my sysytem when it is up and running. Money is very tight now. Have some major home improvements that must be made. So I do half my bath room this summer and the other half next year after my tax refund comes. No more computer investments for another year. I did my a Buffalo iTB external for backup purposes and a fast 64GB flash drive fot restore pruposes so I don't get caught with my pants down the next time AMD Catalyst drivers screw up my windows ssd partitions. I will be using Novaback Pro to create image backups to the Buffalo drive.and use the flash drive to be a bootable restore tool for the images. I hope I have covered all my bases so I can avoid any catastrophic disasters in the future.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe thanks, you should see the new quad R290X setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you don't take half measures do you. Right now my steps are very modest. Been having my shares of hardware roblems. Had a failed cpu fan header on my Formula Z. Asus was nice they sent me back a whole new Formula Z kit. It was slawed though.Kept getting an error code 66. My computer shop friend told me it is a memory erro, not the dimms but the slots were all bad. His memory would not work in it either. So I had a second rma. This time Asus says no advanced replacement. They are repairing the motherboard. Will be another 4 or 5 days before I get it back. I just bought an FX-9590 on Ebay for $265 including shipping. Going to see if I can do a little better on my sysytem when it is up and running. Money is very tight now. Have some major home improvements that must be made. So I do half my bath room this summer and the other half next year after my tax refund comes. No more computer investments for another year. I did my a Buffalo iTB external for backup purposes and a fast 64GB flash drive fot restore pruposes so I don't get caught with my pants down the next time AMD Catalyst drivers screw up my windows ssd partitions. I will be using Novaback Pro to create image backups to the Buffalo drive.and use the flash drive to be a bootable restore tool for the images. I hope I have covered all my bases so I can avoid any catastrophic disasters in the future.
Click to expand...

 Ouch. hope its not plumbing gone awry. The quadfire saga continues, I need another for the AMD quad museum







I fashioned some poly resin LED embedded D5 pump facades, what do you think?

The AMD project I'm doing is a two build project

the 'quadfire' monster, and an A10 7850K w/R7 250 dual graphics machine in an NZXT Switch 810.

I have not conversed with for a while so I dont remember if you have visited the thread or not. If your interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776

Good luck with the second CFV-Z build....and your bathroom build







hope you get a hot 5.6 FX-9590

I think your comment about the 8350's is correct. I got a pair of 5.3Ghz 8350's at introduction, I don't think they exist anymore.

Nice to hear from you again


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had the same problem, and sadly enough i could not find anything on the AMD website witch is rather strange if you ask me...
> 
> Here is one link: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/4645-amd-overdrive.html
> 
> 
> 
> There must be something wrong with my cpu.. it definitely can not be this cold !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link
Click to expand...

Either way xfermi if you get that fan rigged up it's dropped your socket temp by 10c. That should be fine for everyday use. You said you had no interest in Overclocking so happy putering.


----------



## xFermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Either way xfermi if you get that fan rigged up it's dropped your socket temp by 10c. That should be fine for everyday use. You said you had no interest in Overclocking so happy putering.


Yuup..

Thanks again for the help.. really appreciate it


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Either way xfermi if you get that fan rigged up it's dropped your socket temp by 10c. That should be fine for everyday use. You said you had no interest in Overclocking so happy putering.
> 
> 
> 
> Yuup..
> 
> Thanks again for the help.. really appreciate it
Click to expand...

No probs, if you ever feel inclined to go faster and want to get a better cooler don't hesitate to ask, that's what we're here for.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No probs, if you ever feel inclined to go faster and want to get a better cooler don't hesitate to ask, that's what we're here for.


I'm here because the food is good, well.....some of it is


----------



## xFermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No probs, if you ever feel inclined to go faster and want to get a better cooler don't hesitate to ask, that's what we're here for.


Thanks man. You're awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm here because the food is good, well.....some of it is


lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No probs, if you ever feel inclined to go faster and want to get a better cooler don't hesitate to ask, that's what we're here for.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here because the food is good, well.....some of it is
Click to expand...

And all this time I thought it was the company.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> And all this time I thought it was the company.


Well that's not bad either but lets be honest here, Who doesn't like chips?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> And all this time I thought it was the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not bad either but lets be honest here, Who doesn't like chips?
Click to expand...

Ha ha very funny as in CPUs


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk... can i see some actual proof of this please, from what i have seen the IMC is better, the vcore needed is lower. ect. i think you still can hit 5+ but it is still the silicone lotto
> GL !


so to continue this, I really think that the 9xxx series has the resonet clock mesh enabled and that is why


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk... can i see some actual proof of this please, from what i have seen the IMC is better, the vcore needed is lower. ect. i think you still can hit 5+ but it is still the silicone lotto
> GL !
> 
> 
> 
> so to continue this, I really think that the 9xxx series has the resonet clock mesh enabled and that is why
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think there's any difference between the 8xxx and 9xxx CPUs. I have both and yes the 9370 is slightly better in most respects but I have also seen some 9xxx CPUs that were real dogs and would barely run 5.0 on all 8 cores.. When you look at the base voltage for the 9590 it's nearly 1.54v, most if not all 8350 should run 4.7 on 1.54v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I honestly don't think there's any difference between the 8xxx and 9xxx CPUs. I have both and yes the 9370 is slightly better in most respects but I have also seen some 9xxx CPUs that were real dogs and would barely run 5.0 on all 8 cores.. When you look at the base voltage for the 9590 it's nearly 1.54v, most if not all 8350 should run 4.7 on 1.54v.


that is what the purpose of the resonet clock mesh, to retain power so less voltage is needed and redistribute it.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I honestly don't think there's any difference between the 8xxx and 9xxx CPUs. I have both and yes the 9370 is slightly better in most respects but I have also seen some 9xxx CPUs that were real dogs and would barely run 5.0 on all 8 cores.. When you look at the base voltage for the 9590 it's nearly 1.54v, most if not all 8350 should run 4.7 on 1.54v.


My 8350 runs 5.0GHz @ 1.524v - It runs 66.8c.

http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite

Any more voltage and it crashes. But I still have a lo to learn on overclocking


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk... can i see some actual proof of this please, from what i have seen the IMC is better, the vcore needed is lower. ect. i think you still can hit 5+ but it is still the silicone lotto
> GL !
> 
> 
> 
> so to continue this, I really think that the 9xxx series has the resonet clock mesh enabled and that is why
Click to expand...

very interesting ! thanks !

something i did not know about and i have not tried yet, but may be worth a mention guys

msconfig > boot tab >> advanced options >> number of processors ( check it ) >> max it out

seems to of helped my intel boot times, i am going to try it when i get my 8350 / 9590 back up and running


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very interesting ! thanks !
> 
> something i did not know about and i have not tried yet, but may be worth a mention guys
> 
> msconfig > boot tab >> advanced options >> number of processors ( check it ) >> max it out
> 
> seems to of helped my intel boot times, i am going to try it when i get my 8350 / 9590 back up and running


The Vish (PD) chips where originally to be slated to have the clock mesh however it appeared with Trinity that there was a clock mesh implemented however not enabled, for some reason the new of it fell off.. I lthink that is why they are able to hit higher clocks with less voltage

The downside to the clock mesh is there should be a theoretical lower max to voltage allowance that the chip can handle stable, however I have not seen anyone brave enough to test that out.. then again I had not fully checked.


----------



## Mega Man

maybe instead of max voltage it limits max clock hence why the a10s have a wall @ what 4.7ghz ( also still need to play with mine


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe instead of max voltage it limits max clock hence why the a10s have a wall @ what 4.7ghz ( also still need to play with mine


I think that is what I was trying to say just didn't know how to say it, from what I read up on it there is a hindered to max something lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very interesting ! thanks !
> 
> something i did not know about and i have not tried yet, but may be worth a mention guys
> 
> msconfig > boot tab >> advanced options >> number of processors ( check it ) >> max it out
> 
> seems to of helped my intel boot times, i am going to try it when i get my 8350 / 9590 back up and running


if i can make a comparison, its like the difference between power saving on and power saving off in terms of getting the process started.

doesn't seem like a huge difference, but adds a rom to the start up after the bios, even with the added rom it seems a touch snappier and slightly quicker.

just rebooted to try it LOL


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very interesting ! thanks !
> 
> something i did not know about and i have not tried yet, but may be worth a mention guys
> 
> msconfig > boot tab >> advanced options >> number of processors ( check it ) >> max it out
> 
> seems to of helped my intel boot times, i am going to try it when i get my 8350 / 9590 back up and running


That is one of the first things i do when i have fresh installation of windows... Also its in the windows optimization guide thread on here. I did notice an small bump in speed up times in the beginning but if you have a lot of programs that start simultaneously with Windows it can make an difference.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very interesting ! thanks !
> 
> something i did not know about and i have not tried yet, but may be worth a mention guys
> 
> msconfig > boot tab >> advanced options >> number of processors ( check it ) >> max it out
> 
> seems to of helped my intel boot times, i am going to try it when i get my 8350 / 9590 back up and running
> 
> 
> 
> The Vish (PD) chips where originally to be slated to have the clock mesh however it appeared with Trinity that there was a clock mesh implemented however not enabled, for some reason the new of it fell off.. I lthink that is why they are able to hit higher clocks with less voltage
> 
> The downside to the clock mesh is there should be a theoretical lower max to voltage allowance that the chip can handle stable, however I have not seen anyone brave enough to test that out.. then again I had not fully checked.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk... can i see some actual proof of this please, from what i have seen the IMC is better, the vcore needed is lower. ect. i think you still can hit 5+ but it is still the silicone lotto
> GL !
> 
> 
> 
> so to continue this, I really think that the 9xxx series has the resonet clock mesh enabled and that is why
Click to expand...

No. There is no difference between the 9000 and 8300 series chips. Same revision and everything, they're just binned better. Day One 8350s did just as well as 9590s are doing today.

http://valid.canardpc.com/iiuxqc
http://valid.x86.fr/l4fq22

Same stepping, same revision, same everything except TDP, voltage, and clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> And all this time I thought it was the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's not bad either but lets be honest here, Who doesn't like chips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha very funny as in CPUs
Click to expand...

http://www.geek.com/chips/amd-is-handing-out-potato-chips-at-intels-developer-conference-1570389/


----------



## MacLeod

Yeah I don't believe that the 8300's are any different than the 9000's aside from binning. I finally settled on 4.815 for my overclock but it would do 5.0 but at 1.50V and that's more than I wanted to push thru it. My H100 couldn't keep up either really but it was still chugging along on OCCT just fine. Mine does 4.815 @ 1.40V and with Cool n Quiet enabled so Im actually running pretty cool on idle cores at 1.4 GHz @ .85V. This chip would've easily been good enough for a 9590 label but since it was a 8350 I got it for $140 less (on sale at Amazon for $160 shipped).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacLeod*
> 
> Yeah I don't believe that the 8300's are any better than the 9000's aside from binning. I finally settled on 4.815 for my overclock but it would do 5.0 but at 1.50V and that's more than I wanted to push thru it. My H100 couldn't keep up either really but it was still chugging along on OCCT just fine. Mine does 4.815 @ 1.40V and with Cool n Quiet enabled so Im actually running pretty cool on idle cores at 1.4 GHz @ .85V. This chip would've easily been good enough for a 9590 label but since it was a 8350 I got it for $140 less (on sale at Amazon for $160 shipped).


4.8 @ 1.4v. Is prolly better than a lot of 9 series cpus.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.4v. Is prolly better than a lot of 9 series cpus.


pretty close to what my 8320 does it at... but it seems like the 9xxx varient go the other way... my 8320 gets great clocks on low voltages but has high heat... the 9xxx seem to get great clocks on high voltages and low heat. when i shove more then 1.45v through my 8320, temps get quite high.


----------



## Wirerat

Anyone run media browser transcoding on an 8core fx? I bet an fx8 could handle like 6 or more 1080p streams easy.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> very interesting ! thanks !
> 
> something i did not know about and i have not tried yet, but may be worth a mention guys
> 
> msconfig > boot tab >> advanced options >> number of processors ( check it ) >> max it out
> 
> seems to of helped my intel boot times, i am going to try it when i get my 8350 / 9590 back up and running


I thought that old msconfig thing was a myth and that by leaving it on the default it utilized all the cores anyway. I haven't heard about that trick for a long time so who knows maybe it isn't a myth on these 8 cores CPUs anymore.


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.4v. Is prolly better than a lot of 9 series cpus.


Yeah it seems to be. Like I said, I think for the first time ever, I finally lucked out and got a golden chip and this could easily be a 9590. But like mentioned, it hits that voltage wall that all FX chips seem to. Wont budget passed 4.8 til I get to 1.45V and 4.9 would work but had to go all the way up to 1.5V to get 5.0 to work and Im not comfortable with that much juice for 24/7 use. I tend to upgrade a lot but I still like to take it kinda easy on my gear in just in case, ya know.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacLeod*
> 
> Yeah it seems to be. Like I said, I think for the first time ever, I finally lucked out and got a golden chip and this could easily be a 9590. But like mentioned, it hits that voltage wall that all FX chips seem to. Wont budget passed 4.8 til I get to 1.45V and 4.9 would work but had to go all the way up to 1.5V to get 5.0 to work and Im not comfortable with that much juice for 24/7 use. I tend to upgrade a lot but I still like to take it kinda easy on my gear in just in case, ya know.


Just as everyone says, it's all about the cooling baby..


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.4v. Is prolly better than a lot of 9 series cpus.


No crap, I cant get to 4.8 without 1.512v. I think the chip might be getting old.. Not sure.. Been trying to figure out why i cant get to 5 ghz on this new mobo. Just kinda mad about it. lol.


----------



## Heidi

How does recent 8320's oveclocks? I mean 2014 models!? Any good or it is just waste of time and money...I am looking for not too much, 4.5-4.7 at most but also I do look not to burn wiring in my walls as well..so lower voltage would be appreciated! Any clues?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.4v. Is prolly better than a lot of 9 series cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> No crap, I cant get to 4.8 without 1.512v. I think the chip might be getting old.. Not sure.. Been trying to figure out why i cant get to 5 ghz on this new mobo. Just kinda mad about it. lol.
Click to expand...

Might have to select ignore temp and ignore voltage for the cpu in the monitor tab in bios. I think different bios versions act differently , some have more thermal and ocp protection than others.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> How does recent 8320's oveclocks? I mean 2014 models!? Any good or it is just waste of time and money...I am looking for not too much, 4.5-4.7 at most but also I do look not to burn wiring in my walls as well..so lower voltage would be appreciated! Any clues?


I got mine bout 3 months ago, and it can hit 4.5ghz on stock voltage and be perfectly stable







4.6ghz @ 1.35v, but I hit a voltage wall after that, I'm pushing 4.8ghz @ 1.45v


----------



## MacLeod

Mine is a 8350 not a 8320 but its brand spanking new. Didnt even come in the tin box like they used to so its gotta be a late model but its solid gold baby. So Id say there is some life left in the 8300 series and luckily our fears of the 9000's taking all the high overclocking 8300 chips out of circulation seem to be unfounded.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> How does recent 8320's oveclocks? I mean 2014 models!? Any good or it is just waste of time and money...I am looking for not too much, 4.5-4.7 at most but also I do look not to burn wiring in my walls as well..so lower voltage would be appreciated! Any clues?


@qlekaj was able to hit 4.8 at 1.4 Volts on his 8320.. If he can give out info on his Batch ID, you can look for the same and expect the same results.. sort of..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Might have to select ignore temp and ignore voltage for the cpu in the monitor tab in bios. I think different bios versions act differently , some have more thermal and ocp protection than others.


^ This.

He has a CHVF. On mine, Voltage limit is at 1.6 Volts. But disabling Vcore monitoring made me go beyond that.. A little actually before my temps go off the roof..


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Id just like to see someones bios screens for a Formula Z.. I seen lots of non Z bios's but that board aint even close to how this one is.. Anyone wanna throw up some screens of your settings for the F Z. Just like to see main page and the LLC page.. Almost need to take a week off work and play around with each of the settings to see what one is not allowing a stable oc over 4.800ghz, even at 4.8 it sometimes fails prime.. Might have to try a diffnt test cause it could just be prime being a freakin stickler..


----------



## Mega Man

how about instead you post your bios screens and temp log ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Id just like to see someones bios screens for a Formula Z.. I seen lots of non Z bios's but that board aint even close to how this one is.. Anyone wanna throw up some screens of your settings for the F Z. Just like to see main page and the LLC page.. Almost need to take a week off work and play around with each of the settings to see what one is not allowing a stable oc over 4.800ghz, even at 4.8 it sometimes fails prime.. Might have to try a diffnt test cause it could just be prime being a freakin stickler..


IBT AVX on the main page of this Thread with +3.XXXX on the results at Very High at least would mean you are stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey, i heard that the binning of these chips getting better over time, so when you buy an 8350 now it most likely clock better at lower volts.

Is that true?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey, i heard that the binning of these chips getting better over time, so when you buy an 8350 now it most likely clock better at lower volts.
> 
> Is that true?


It would... If AMD wasn't branding those chips "9370" and "9590" these days.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacLeod*
> 
> Mine is a 8350 not a 8320 but its brand spanking new. Didnt even come in the tin box like they used to so its gotta be a late model but its solid gold baby. So Id say there is some life left in the 8300 series and luckily our fears of the 9000's taking all the high overclocking 8300 chips out of circulation seem to be unfounded.


I have yet to OC even a microt on mine. I am trying to get alot of benchmarks done with it stock first. I am itching more and more to just OC now. I am not planning on trying for the stars, but i do want at least 5ghz on my 9590. it's got alot of pixels to help my 290x's push.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how about instead you post your bios screens and temp log ?


Here we go..

Mind you I was given tips by people, and tried them.. So far this is the most stable way to get the chip at 4.8. Also i have tried these same settings with 200mhz fsb and thats more unstable.






For temps, I was able to make it 15 mins at these settings. Also my room was kinda warm after playing almost 3 hours of BF4...



Now changing to the settings that I always run with, Just changing the ram to 2400mhz and NB/HT to there normal postitions.



Temps didnt change.

Thanks guys for helping a guy out, iv been at this for 2 weeks now.. As you can see in my sig my old board made it just super easy to get high oc's this one is not easy!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go..
> 
> Mind you I was given tips by people, and tried them.. So far this is the most stable way to get the chip at 4.8. Also i have tried these same settings with 200mhz fsb and thats more unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For temps, I was able to make it 15 mins at these settings. Also my room was kinda warm after playing almost 3 hours of BF4...
> 
> 
> 
> Now changing to the settings that I always run with, Just changing the ram to 2400mhz and NB/HT to there normal postitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps didnt change.
> 
> Thanks guys for helping a guy out, iv been at this for 2 weeks now.. As you can see in my sig my old board made it just super easy to get high oc's this one is not easy!


Any reason why you are shooting for 300 on the FSB?

That may limit your OC..

Just my


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any reason why you are shooting for 300 on the FSB?
> 
> That may limit your OC..
> 
> Just my


It made my system more stable for whatever reason... Plus im ok with it cause it makes the system a bit speeder.

Plus if your wondering about cooling... lol I got the insides cooled.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> It made my system more stable for whatever reason... Plus im ok with it cause it makes the system a bit speeder.


You'll be surprised to know that not too many chips can do well with that High FSB.









And for some reason, mine was able to dial higher FSB on my UD3 than my Sabertooth.

If you want speed, FSB will give you too little even with Benchmarking.

CPU Frequency is the target. Next, CPU-NB for Memory Performance. HT Link for PCIe Bandwidth..

Higher FSB on same other parameters proved to be harder than having it lower.. As stated with the rest dialed in somewhat the same..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It would... If AMD wasn't branding those chips "9370" and "9590" these days.


So for the good order, if i want a better binned 8350 i am the best of by buying an 9370 or 9590?

Is it like AMD realized that some of the 8350 are performing that well that they started to handpick them and sell them as the 9000 series? As far as i can see there is no difference between those chips but pure clock speeds.


----------



## Mega Man

he is right about the fsb

i leave switching freq on auto cpu power duty, choose the other option

cpu power response control extreme or w.e

same with cpu/nb power response control

voltage nb to 1.2-1.25


----------



## Chris635

Taint3dBulge

Have you noticed any problems running your core temps up to 69c? I can run my 8350 at 4.96ghz at 1.51v with llc set to ultra high (ramps up to 1.52 v), but I get quick spikes to 69c on the cores but it consistently runs at around 58c while testing. Do you guys think if I ran this 24/7 (I do use cool n quiet) it would be bad for the chip?


----------



## Chris635

Also my socket temps are never above 54c


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Here we go..
> 
> Mind you I was given tips by people, and tried them.. So far this is the most stable way to get the chip at 4.8. Also i have tried these same settings with 200mhz fsb and thats more unstable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For temps, I was able to make it 15 mins at these settings. Also my room was kinda warm after playing almost 3 hours of BF4...
> 
> 
> 
> Now changing to the settings that I always run with, Just changing the ram to 2400mhz and NB/HT to there normal postitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps didnt change.
> 
> Thanks guys for helping a guy out, iv been at this for 2 weeks now.. As you can see in my sig my old board made it just super easy to get high oc's this one is not easy!


try your VRM frequency @ 400


----------



## Tivan

I'm really liking my FX-8320 so far, unfortunately my pc is under my bed and I wont clock it over 4.3 due to temps during stress test.

Not to mention I got it for "free" for my old 1090T (ebay), great upgrade! Happens I had an asus mobo with 6+2 phase vrm design already, so there's a lot of room up still (seemed stable at under 1.4v for 4.7ghz but I'd rather not do prolonged prime testing at 65c+ core temp), maybe if I improve airflow some more c;


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I'm really liking my FX-8320 so far, unfortunately my pc is under my bed and I wont clock it over 4.3 due to temps during stress test.
> 
> Not to mention I got it for "free" for my old 1090T (ebay), great upgrade! Happens I had an asus mobo with 6+2 phase vrm design already, so there's a lot of room up still (seemed stable at under 1.4v for 4.7ghz but I'd rather not do prolonged prime testing at 65c+ core temp), maybe if I improve airflow some more c;


What cooler ?, upgrade your sig, will be helpful, and cool









My airflow is pretty good on my coolermaster CM II (or at least I thought !) and I barely can go anymore than that, I have a Asus m5a99fx-rev 2.0 though which apparently is a overheating beast for socket temps







.

And added a 14cm in the backside of my motherboard aswell, it barely improved temps, maybe 1 degree? I rememeber people saying they gained 10° or something, like seriously ? if so what am I doing wrong ! and yes the 14cm fan isn't directly over the backside of the CPU but like halfway on it so there is more airflow.

And my fans I got 2 14cm fan out on top, 1 in on bottom, one 12cm in on the front, I could add a 12cm under I think..

Also while doing my testing to find better airflow I changed the backside fan to inside instead of blowing out, I think that might have been a mistake.. not sure, it's a bit of a pain to change too so







, any tips would be appreciated !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I'm really liking my FX-8320 so far, unfortunately my pc is under my bed and I wont clock it over 4.3 due to temps during stress test.
> 
> Not to mention I got it for "free" for my old 1090T (ebay), great upgrade! Happens I had an asus mobo with 6+2 phase vrm design already, so there's a lot of room up still (seemed stable at under 1.4v for 4.7ghz but I'd rather not do prolonged prime testing at 65c+ core temp), maybe if I improve airflow some more c;


----------



## mus1mus

Try a smaller 80mm high speed fan.. Mount it near the VRM and the Socket..

I see little to no gains in temp mounting mine on the CPU backplate.. But Offset the fan between the socket and the VRMs help me drop significant degrees..









As for your airflow,


----------



## Tivan

@StrongForce
Using a Mugen 4 cpu cooler with an additional scythe silent fan in push pull config (I had the fan so!), it's pretty solid but my case front intake fans are spinning rather low right now (gotta have it quiet!), waiting for y splitters to arrive so I can put em on my motherboard fan controller. I have a fan sort of blowing on the back of the socket as well!

Been thinking about making the back fan an intake also, but turning around the fans on my cpu cooler is a huge pain (gotta match the direction). Not sure if it'll help either, right now my cpu fan is pushing air over the vrms nicely, the back intake isn't positioned as well for that.

P.S. I got the m5a97 Evo R2.0 so we got pretty similar boards I guess c; I'll see about that signature thing sometime.


----------



## Johan45

@ Strongforce and Tivan, The M5A board with an 8 core FX is going to top out around the 4.5 to 4.6 mark with decent cooling. The boards power delivery just can't handle much more than that and remain P95 Blend stable.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What cooler ?, upgrade your sig, will be helpful, and cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My airflow is pretty good on my coolermaster CM II (or at least I thought !) and I barely can go anymore than that, I have a Asus m5a99fx-rev 2.0 though which apparently is a overheating beast for socket temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And added a 14cm in the backside of my motherboard aswell, it barely improved temps, maybe 1 degree? I rememeber people saying they gained 10° or something, like seriously ? if so what am I doing wrong ! and yes the 14cm fan isn't directly over the backside of the CPU but like halfway on it so there is more airflow.
> 
> And my fans I got 2 14cm fan out on top, 1 in on bottom, one 12cm in on the front, I could add a 12cm under I think..
> 
> Also while doing my testing to find better airflow I changed the backside fan to inside instead of blowing out, I think that might have been a mistake.. not sure, it's a bit of a pain to change too so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any tips would be appreciated !


You may find adding another intake helps, positive pressure gives cooler internal temps. This should assist in socket temp, as your cases' internal ambient will be lower! Negative pressure (more CFM _out_, than _in_) means you get a build up of stale hot air!


----------



## miklkit

@strongforce: You really should spend some time in the air cooling forum talking to Ehume and Doyll. I can say that your cooling system is not working well at all right now.


----------



## Tivan

@Johan45
I'll take that as a challenge considering it's aimed quite low considering what I was testing with already c;

Only issue I ran into so far over 4.4 is the thing shutting down under load unless running cpu power phase control on extreme (the vrm heatsink hardly gets warm anyway)

edit: to be fair I never tested over 4.7 and I can see the limits closing in now, and going near 1.4v so hot also :c


----------



## Alastair

Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.

But first some pics.

Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!


The rig completed!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> The rig completed!


Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I'm really liking my FX-8320 so far, unfortunately my pc is under my bed and I wont clock it over 4.3 due to temps during stress test.
> 
> Not to mention I got it for "free" for my old 1090T (ebay), great upgrade! Happens I had an asus mobo with 6+2 phase vrm design already, so there's a lot of room up still (seemed stable at under 1.4v for 4.7ghz but I'd rather not do prolonged prime testing at 65c+ core temp), maybe if I improve airflow some more c;


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You may find adding another intake helps, positive pressure gives cooler internal temps. This should assist in socket temp, as your cases' internal ambient will be lower! Negative pressure (more CFM _out_, than _in_) means you get a build up of stale hot air!


Mmh yea the thing is also, because of that massive 14cm fan in the back I can't close the backplate now, so I wonder if the airflow is screwed now.. guess I need to do more testing about that before adding a new fan, also probably the backside fan might be better to blow air out.. I was thinking since it was close to the CPU might be worth a try

Uh I was thinking maybe I do something like add cardbox to block the hole in the back so the airflows stays correct.. right now my case is open both sides, lol.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Another 1080p Bench done for the FX vs GPU scaling. I will be doing a series of downclocked tests soon. 3ghz,4ghz,5ghz respectively. Matter of fact i will probably make a new thread just for the benchmarks and scaling so people can make informed decisions about any upgrade they may seek.



Source:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1xGPU

2xGPU

3xGPU

4xGPU




The min FPs in 1xgpu was most likely a quirk. i will probably rerun it to correct it. All of this was done on 13.12 WHQL drivers and the good news is i am currently testing 14.6 and it alone gave a nice boost to this benchmark.

This is for the Anti-GPU scaling intel advocates. I am not disputing what brand performs the absolutes best on a bench, but showing as many other have that in fact scaling is there. So somoene pondering the idea doesn't have to go buy a whole new rig when a another GPU might solve the case. I would imagine any lower rank GPU's would possibly do even better since this was 290x testing.


----------



## LordOfTots

Can't wait to see those benches


----------



## Moonless

If you do make a separate thread for the benches post the link in here I think the stats you post are pretty interesting.


----------



## Tivan

tightening the screws on my cpu cooler seems to have helped my temps very slightly! Now I do wonder if my pc shutdowns during medium voltage stresstesting are due to my psu, it's a croon bf 650w with 4 12v rails at 18A each. Also it died once and somebody replaced a capacitor bending outwards to fix it c;


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> The rig completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.
Click to expand...

I assume that is the Sabertooth? EDIT: No it can't be. I count 14 chokes. Must be Extreme 9?

Also to the water cooling experts. How much does flow rate really effect cooling? Is it possible that even with an extra 360mm of rad space my flow rate is poor enough that I have gained an extra 10C on the cores?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> The rig completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume that is the Sabertooth? EDIT: No it can't be. I count 14 chokes. Must be Extreme 9?
> 
> Also to the water cooling experts. How much does flow rate really effect cooling? Is it possible that even with an extra 360mm of rad space my flow rate is poor enough that I have gained an extra 10C on the cores?
Click to expand...

I certainly don't qualify as a water cooling expert but I'd say it's more likely that the cooling block mount is slightly off or something is plumbed incorrectly , not allowing good flow through the cpu cooling block. The thing about flow rate is the faster it takes heat away the faster it gets back to the cpu, if the liquid doesn't cool back down to ambient temps it becomes a vicious circle ( or in this case a vicious loop







) Is there a big delta between your ambient temps and the liquid temps?


----------



## Alastair

Oh I also thought I would add this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> The rig completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume that is the Sabertooth? EDIT: No it can't be. I count 14 chokes. Must be Extreme 9?
> 
> Also to the water cooling experts. How much does flow rate really effect cooling? Is it possible that even with an extra 360mm of rad space my flow rate is poor enough that I have gained an extra 10C on the cores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't qualify as a water cooling expert but I'd say it's more likely that the cooling block mount is slightly off or something is plumbed incorrectly , not allowing good flow through the cpu cooling block. The thing about flow rate is the faster it takes heat away the faster it gets back to the cpu, if the liquid doesn't cool back down to ambient temps it becomes a vicious circle ( or in this case a vicious loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Is there a big delta between your ambient temps and the liquid temps?
Click to expand...

It is possible I could have air trapped in the block still? I dunno. I struggled to bleed this lot. Unfortunately I can't gauge how good the flow is. I have no way of telling.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> The rig completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume that is the Sabertooth? EDIT: No it can't be. I count 14 chokes. Must be Extreme 9?
> 
> Also to the water cooling experts. How much does flow rate really effect cooling? Is it possible that even with an extra 360mm of rad space my flow rate is poor enough that I have gained an extra 10C on the cores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't qualify as a water cooling expert but I'd say it's more likely that the cooling block mount is slightly off or something is plumbed incorrectly , not allowing good flow through the cpu cooling block. The thing about flow rate is the faster it takes heat away the faster it gets back to the cpu, if the liquid doesn't cool back down to ambient temps it becomes a vicious circle ( or in this case a vicious loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Is there a big delta between your ambient temps and the liquid temps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible I could have air trapped in the block still? I dunno. I struggled to bleed this lot. Unfortunately I can't gauge how good the flow is. I have no way of telling.
Click to expand...

It is very possible. The wide flat water jackets are the spots most likely to get air trapped. primary suspects are not flushing the rads to get rid of production solder/slag or other debris, and not enough pump pressure/flow. Board blocks are known for this as well.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> 
> The rig completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume that is the Sabertooth? EDIT: No it can't be. I count 14 chokes. Must be Extreme 9?
> 
> Also to the water cooling experts. How much does flow rate really effect cooling? Is it possible that even with an extra 360mm of rad space my flow rate is poor enough that I have gained an extra 10C on the cores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't qualify as a water cooling expert but I'd say it's more likely that the cooling block mount is slightly off or something is plumbed incorrectly , not allowing good flow through the cpu cooling block. The thing about flow rate is the faster it takes heat away the faster it gets back to the cpu, if the liquid doesn't cool back down to ambient temps it becomes a vicious circle ( or in this case a vicious loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Is there a big delta between your ambient temps and the liquid temps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible I could have air trapped in the block still? I dunno. I struggled to bleed this lot. Unfortunately I can't gauge how good the flow is. I have no way of telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very possible. The wide flat water jackets are the spots most likely to get air trapped. primary suspects are not flushing the rads to get rid of production solder/slag or other debris, and not enough pump pressure/flow. Board blocks are known for this as well.
Click to expand...

I did have gunk in my block when I cleaned it all up.


But that was all cleaned out. My loop Before was.

XSPC 750 Pump/Res>EX280>XSPC Raystorm block>Back to pump

Now

XSPC 750 Pump/res>EX360>XSPC Raystorm block>2x Heatkiller GPUX3 and Multi-link>EX280>Back to pump.

I am pretty sure my pump is having a tough time. I originally planned this loop for the restriction of EKWB Supremacy Bridge Edition GPU blocks and a parallel CSQ connect. I calculated that I would have enough if I set the GPU's in parallel. And I would still get 1.4GPM through the CPU and 0.7 or so through the GPU's.

But I had to make do on the GPUX3's and the multi-link. I do not know what the restriction is like on the Heatkiller's. And I also could not figure out if the Multi-link was in parallel or serial flow. Although Watercool states it is capable of both. But I can't work out how? No manual for Multi-link that I can find.

REMEMBER: This is still my first ever loop with additions. So I am still learning.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> The rig completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume that is the Sabertooth? EDIT: No it can't be. I count 14 chokes. Must be Extreme 9?
> 
> Also to the water cooling experts. How much does flow rate really effect cooling? Is it possible that even with an extra 360mm of rad space my flow rate is poor enough that I have gained an extra 10C on the cores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't qualify as a water cooling expert but I'd say it's more likely that the cooling block mount is slightly off or something is plumbed incorrectly , not allowing good flow through the cpu cooling block. The thing about flow rate is the faster it takes heat away the faster it gets back to the cpu, if the liquid doesn't cool back down to ambient temps it becomes a vicious circle ( or in this case a vicious loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Is there a big delta between your ambient temps and the liquid temps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible I could have air trapped in the block still? I dunno. I struggled to bleed this lot. Unfortunately I can't gauge how good the flow is. I have no way of telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very possible. The wide flat water jackets are the spots most likely to get air trapped. primary suspects are not flushing the rads to get rid of production solder/slag or other debris, and not enough pump pressure/flow. Board blocks are known for this as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did have gunk in my block when I cleaned it all up.
> 
> 
> But that was all cleaned out. My loop Before was.
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/Res>EX280>XSPC Raystorm block>Back to pump
> 
> Now
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/res>EX360>XSPC Raystorm block>2x Heatkiller GPUX3 and Multi-link>EX280>Back to pump.
> 
> I am pretty sure my pump is having a tough time. I originally planned this loop for the restriction of EKWB Supremacy Bridge Edition GPU blocks and a parallel CSQ connect. I calculated that I would have enough if I set the GPU's in parallel. And I would still get 1.4GPM through the CPU and 0.7 or so through the GPU's.
> 
> But I had to make do on the GPUX3's and the multi-link. I do not know what the restriction is like on the Heatkiller's. And I also could not figure out if the Multi-link was in parallel or serial flow. Although Watercool states it is capable of both. But I can't work out how? No manual for Multi-link that I can find.
> 
> REMEMBER: This is still my first ever loop with additions. So I am still learning.
Click to expand...

Hey , I learned the hard way myself.

I played around with countless configurations because there is so many variables with each setup/hardware/ liquid dynamics, its almost impossible to pre-figure it out on paper even if you have a degree.

with four cards I and 5 rads I found that there was not a gradual build up to enough flow in a multi-card parallel setup.

I surmised with 3-4 cards that parallel would be substantially cooler if i could get enough flow/pressure.

it ended up with three D5's running @ the 3.75 +/- setting for complete parallel and no air pockets.

I hope that helps, *I am by no means an expert* but if I can help, let me know  I have learned a lot from putting together and trying so many configs.

Greg


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys. Considering I just completed my build. Ripped a little IC off of the motherboard. And I am back up and running with an extra 360mm of rad space. My CPU temps have gotten worse. My theory. Because I have added 2 GPU blocks and an extra rad to the loop, the restriction is higher and now my flow rate has dropped accordingly. Thus effecting my CPU core temps. My socket temps have improved again thanks to the addition of those little heatsinks to the DIGI+ drivers on the back of the board. So that is great. So I am back up to 4.8GHz at 1.5V on my M5A99FX Pro. I can not seem to detect any problems caused by the damage to the board. Since I have gone from mid 50's on the core to mid 60's. It is time to over-volt the pump for more flow.
> 
> But first some pics.
> 
> Anybody who wants to know what the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has under that VRM sink!
> 
> 
> 
> The rig completed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see that little resistor isn't holding you back from some good clocks. I think if it was going to cause significant issues it probably would have shown up by now. Cool VRM picture as well now we can compare ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume that is the Sabertooth? EDIT: No it can't be. I count 14 chokes. Must be Extreme 9?
> 
> Also to the water cooling experts. How much does flow rate really effect cooling? Is it possible that even with an extra 360mm of rad space my flow rate is poor enough that I have gained an extra 10C on the cores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly don't qualify as a water cooling expert but I'd say it's more likely that the cooling block mount is slightly off or something is plumbed incorrectly , not allowing good flow through the cpu cooling block. The thing about flow rate is the faster it takes heat away the faster it gets back to the cpu, if the liquid doesn't cool back down to ambient temps it becomes a vicious circle ( or in this case a vicious loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Is there a big delta between your ambient temps and the liquid temps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible I could have air trapped in the block still? I dunno. I struggled to bleed this lot. Unfortunately I can't gauge how good the flow is. I have no way of telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very possible. The wide flat water jackets are the spots most likely to get air trapped. primary suspects are not flushing the rads to get rid of production solder/slag or other debris, and not enough pump pressure/flow. Board blocks are known for this as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did have gunk in my block when I cleaned it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> But that was all cleaned out. My loop Before was.
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/Res>EX280>XSPC Raystorm block>Back to pump
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/res>EX360>XSPC Raystorm block>2x Heatkiller GPUX3 and Multi-link>EX280>Back to pump.
> 
> I am pretty sure my pump is having a tough time. I originally planned this loop for the restriction of EKWB Supremacy Bridge Edition GPU blocks and a parallel CSQ connect. I calculated that I would have enough if I set the GPU's in parallel. And I would still get 1.4GPM through the CPU and 0.7 or so through the GPU's.
> 
> But I had to make do on the GPUX3's and the multi-link. I do not know what the restriction is like on the Heatkiller's. And I also could not figure out if the Multi-link was in parallel or serial flow. Although Watercool states it is capable of both. But I can't work out how? No manual for Multi-link that I can find.
> 
> REMEMBER: This is still my first ever loop with additions. So I am still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey , I learned the hard way myself.
> I played around with countless configurations because there is so many variables with each setup/hardware/ liquid dynamics, its almost impossible to pre-figure it out on paper even if you have a degree.
> with four cards I and 5 rads I found that there was not a gradual build up to enough flow in a multi-card parallel setup.
> I surmised with 3-4 cards that parallel would be substantially cooler if i could get enough flow/pressure.
> it ended up with three D5's running @ the 3.75 +/- setting for complete parallel and no air pockets.
> I hope that helps, *I am by no means an expert* but if I can help, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot from putting together and trying so many configs.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...





Thanks for the offer of assistance. I really wanted to make the most of this pump. So I planned to use products that had pressure drop curves so that I could try work some of this stuff out. But in the end FCPU did not have the EKWB stuff so I had to settle for something that I could not find graphs for. So now I can not really calculate or work things out. (I hate it when I can't work things out. I am very analytical







) So yeah any way.

I assume the only thing I can do for now is if I try overvolting the pump to maybe ~14V and see what that nets me? What sort of hazards could I expect with overvolting a pump? It is submerged. And heat dump should also be a non factor since at 12v it only puts out about 6W.

Edit: It was posted by somebody earlier that overvolting the XSPC pump to 15V did make a significant difference. But how badly would I affect the lifespan of the product?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer of assistance. I really wanted to make the most of this pump. So I planned to use products that had pressure drop curves so that I could try work some of this stuff out. But in the end FCPU did not have the EKWB stuff so I had to settle for something that I could not find graphs for. So now I can not really calculate or work things out. (I hate it when I can't work things out. I am very analytical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So yeah any way.
> 
> I assume the only thing I can do for now is if I try overvolting the pump to maybe ~14V and see what that nets me? What sort of hazards could I expect with overvolting a pump? It is submerged. And heat dump should also be a non factor since at 12v it only puts out about 6W.
> 
> Edit: It was posted by somebody earlier that overvolting the XSPC pump to 15V did make a significant difference. But how badly would I affect the lifespan of the product?


Twas me!







I overvolted mine up to 24!!







but before somebody freaks out,



I had it back to 12 after adding a DCP 4.0 into the loop.

I had the pump overvolted to 24 and was able to see a lot of improvement on the flow and my core temps drop up to 5 degrees vs at 12 volts. With a couple 360 slim rads.

My only hunch on your issue aside from the obvious flow is that, you have raised the water temp significantly by adding GPU blocks. You might think your 360 rad is enough but a lot more will dictate your temps.

As for overvolting the pump, mine heats up 3x faster at 24 than at 19.. Below 19, I can't seem to notice my pumps heating up.. But that's just me...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh I also thought I would add this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


epic, cant wait ! the 10050 fx XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/Res>EX280>XSPC Raystorm block>Back to pump
> 
> Now
> [/SPOILER]
> XSPC 750 Pump/res>EX360>XSPC Raystorm block>2x Heatkiller GPUX3 and Multi-link>EX280>Back to pump.
> 
> I am pretty sure my pump is having a tough time. I originally planned this loop for the restriction of EKWB Supremacy Bridge Edition GPU blocks and a parallel CSQ connect. I calculated that I would have enough if I set the GPU's in parallel. And I would still get 1.4GPM through the CPU and 0.7 or so through the GPU's.
> 
> But I had to make do on the GPUX3's and the multi-link. I do not know what the restriction is like on the Heatkiller's. And I also could not figure out if the Multi-link was in parallel or serial flow. Although Watercool states it is capable of both. But I can't work out how? No manual for Multi-link that I can find.
> 
> REMEMBER: This is still my first ever loop with additions. So I am still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to add that pump isnt known for pressure, i would get a ddc or d5 personally ( or the new swiftech pump, i cant remember the part number --- should be out soon )
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> epic, cant wait ! the 10050 fx XD
> i would like to add that pump isnt known for pressure, i would get a ddc or d5 personally ( or the new swiftech pump, i cant remember the part number --- should be out soon )


What about a Koolance PMP 500?

IMO, that pump will push better than a d5 and will still cost less (counting the top mod for a d5) but not sure how well they fair in reliability and silence.. But yeah, bigger..

Though, I think a DCP add on on his rig will improve the flow for less. Series the DCP to his 750 and he will not get flow shortage..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> epic, cant wait ! the 10050 fx XD
> i would like to add that pump isnt known for pressure, i would get a ddc or d5 personally ( or the new swiftech pump, i cant remember the part number --- should be out soon )
> 
> 
> 
> What about a Koolance PMP 500?
> 
> IMO, that pump will push better than a d5 and will still cost less (counting the top mod for a d5) but not sure how well they fair in reliability and silence.. But yeah, bigger..
> 
> Though, I think a DCP add on on his rig will improve the flow for less. Series the DCP to his 750 and he will not get flow shortage..
Click to expand...

i would stick to the proven pumps, there is a saying, if it is a good idea, everyone does it, there is a reason the koolance pump ... is not well known.

have you thought about a ddc?

i like this for the pwm !

http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x12vdcpump.aspx

also to note, sad about the amd announcement, as much as i hope i am wrong, gotta feeling it is just a 9xxx with liquid cooling now that i have seen the pics !


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did have gunk in my block when I cleaned it all up.
> 
> 
> But that was all cleaned out. My loop Before was.
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/Res>EX280>XSPC Raystorm block>Back to pump
> 
> Now
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/res>EX360>XSPC Raystorm block>2x Heatkiller GPUX3 and Multi-link>EX280>Back to pump.
> 
> I am pretty sure my pump is having a tough time. I originally planned this loop for the restriction of EKWB Supremacy Bridge Edition GPU blocks and a parallel CSQ connect. I calculated that I would have enough if I set the GPU's in parallel. And I would still get 1.4GPM through the CPU and 0.7 or so through the GPU's.
> 
> But I had to make do on the GPUX3's and the multi-link. I do not know what the restriction is like on the Heatkiller's.
> 
> 
> And I also could not figure out if the Multi-link was in parallel or serial flow. Although Watercool states it is capable of both. But I can't work out how? No manual for Multi-link that I can find.
> 
> REMEMBER: This is still my first ever loop with additions. So I am still learning.


I think you are asking for this: 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would stick to the proven pumps, there is a saying, if it is a good idea, everyone does it, there is a reason the koolance pump ... is not well known.
> 
> have you thought about a ddc?
> 
> i like this for the pwm !
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x12vdcpump.aspx
> 
> also to note, sad about the amd announcement, as much as i hope i am wrong, gotta feeling it is just a 9xxx with liquid cooling now that i have seen the pics !


Well, you are correct when recommending a d5 in that aspect









As for the DDC, I know about them having better head pressure than the D5s but they're also a bit noisier, more heat dump, and yes, more likely to fail than the d5s I could be wrong though.

THIS could easily remedy them though.. But IIRC, someone from the watercooling thread mentioned about them not as reliable as they used to be









If its a better binned 9XXX series chips, owww weellll


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Is a heatkiller 3.0 decent for a cpu waterblock?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Is a heatkiller 3.0 decent for a cpu waterblock?


Its a bit older now, but still descent. Should do the job.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh I also thought I would add this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I want to read what's on the side of the box









Excited though


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I want to read what's on the side of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited though


Oh yes, very exciting stuff. Probably a FX 9595 @ 4.8ghz w/ a 250W TDP and a LCS.







I'm kidding (well half kidding), I hope its not another vishera rehash.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Oh yes, very exciting stuff. Probably a FX 9595 @ 4.8ghz w/ a 250W TDP and a LCS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding (well half kidding), I hope its not another vishera rehash.


I don't think they could squeeze anything more unless they started making chips with a 5.0 base clock and 5.2 Turbo or something but even then.....

Wouldn't be Steamroller would it? I thought they were skipping SR for FX and going straight to Excavator?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't think they could squeeze anything more unless they started making chips with a 5.0 base clock and 5.2 Turbo or something but even then.....
> 
> Wouldn't be Steamroller would it? I thought they were skipping SR for FX and going straight to Excavator?


It's all speculation at this point. Steamroller is unlikely I would think.

Check out this thread for more wild speculation: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497160/tr-amd-teases-new-fx-desktop-chip/


----------



## hurricane28

I have a question, i was on the AMD site and would like to read something about AMD overdrive but there is nothing on their site i can find about it.

I am wondering why there is nothing about it on their site, or is the program made by someone else perhaps?


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did have gunk in my block when I cleaned it all up.
> 
> 
> But that was all cleaned out. My loop Before was.
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/Res>EX280>XSPC Raystorm block>Back to pump
> 
> Now
> 
> XSPC 750 Pump/res>EX360>XSPC Raystorm block>2x Heatkiller GPUX3 and Multi-link>EX280>Back to pump.
> 
> I am pretty sure my pump is having a tough time. I originally planned this loop for the restriction of EKWB Supremacy Bridge Edition GPU blocks and a parallel CSQ connect. I calculated that I would have enough if I set the GPU's in parallel. And I would still get 1.4GPM through the CPU and 0.7 or so through the GPU's.
> 
> But I had to make do on the GPUX3's and the multi-link. I do not know what the restriction is like on the Heatkiller's.
> 
> 
> And I also could not figure out if the Multi-link was in parallel or serial flow. Although Watercool states it is capable of both. But I can't work out how? No manual for Multi-link that I can find.
> 
> REMEMBER: This is still my first ever loop with additions. So I am still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are asking for this:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would stick to the proven pumps, there is a saying, if it is a good idea, everyone does it, there is a reason the koolance pump ... is not well known.
> 
> have you thought about a ddc?
> 
> i like this for the pwm !
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/mcp35x12vdcpump.aspx
> 
> also to note, sad about the amd announcement, as much as i hope i am wrong, gotta feeling it is just a 9xxx with liquid cooling now that i have seen the pics !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you are correct when recommending a d5 in that aspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the DDC, I know about them having better head pressure than the D5s but they're also a bit noisier, more heat dump, and yes, more likely to fail than the d5s I could be wrong though.
> 
> THIS could easily remedy them though.. But IIRC, someone from the watercooling thread mentioned about them not as reliable as they used to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its a better binned 9XXX series chips, owww weellll
Click to expand...





Ok so looking at this 

and comparing to this

It would appear that I am set to serial mode. I dont know what the serial lock is. In my box all I got was the link with the two sealing bridges installed. So in order to go parallel I would need Y fittings at the inlet and outlet ports? Well I do not think that will happen. I need more pumping power short on a new pump. So you set the 750 to 24v? No magic smoke came out (I know its in water but still) How long did you run it at that for? I remember you posted your results when you did the tests. Think you could PM those to me?

EDIT: It would appear I am running parallel since I do not have the serial lock installed. Watercool ships the Serial Lock separately. So my paint skills will show what I think is happening. Do the inlet and outlet points make a difference?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> Ok so looking at this
> 
> and comparing to this
> 
> It would appear that I am set to serial mode. I dont know what the serial lock is. In my box all I got was the link with the two sealing bridges installed. So in order to go parallel I would need Y fittings at the inlet and outlet ports? Well I do not think that will happen. I need more pumping power short on a new pump. So you set the 750 to 24v? No magic smoke came out (I know its in water but still) How long did you run it at that for? I remember you posted your results when you did the tests. Think you could PM those to me?
> 
> EDIT: It would appear I am running parallel since I do not have the serial lock installed. Watercool ships the Serial Lock separately. So my paint skills will show what I think is happening. Do the inlet and outlet points make a difference?


I think by default, you're set on Parallel.

As for the pump at 24 Volts, the flow was way higher than twice in my observation. Sorry I can't do any more testing since the rig is pretty set..lol My fingers were already blistered trying to fit a 3/4 tubing into 5/8 fittings.. And are already swearing no more rig tearing till needed..









But I did run the pump at 24V for a week. Then I got an EK DCP 4.0 for like 25 dollars which is far better than the 750 at 24 Volts.. I have them in serial at the moment both running at 12 Volts.. Can't wish for anything better now..







Even with a very restrictive GTS rad,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> Ok so looking at this
> 
> and comparing to this
> 
> It would appear that I am set to serial mode. I dont know what the serial lock is. In my box all I got was the link with the two sealing bridges installed. So in order to go parallel I would need Y fittings at the inlet and outlet ports? Well I do not think that will happen. I need more pumping power short on a new pump. So you set the 750 to 24v? No magic smoke came out (I know its in water but still) How long did you run it at that for? I remember you posted your results when you did the tests. Think you could PM those to me?
> 
> EDIT: It would appear I am running parallel since I do not have the serial lock installed. Watercool ships the Serial Lock separately. So my paint skills will show what I think is happening. Do the inlet and outlet points make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think by default, you're set on Parallel.
> 
> As for the pump at 24 Volts, the flow was way higher than twice in my observation. Sorry I can't do any more testing since the rig is pretty set..lol My fingers were already blistered trying to fit a 3/4 tubing into 5/8 fittings.. And are already swearing no more rig tearing till needed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did run the pump at 24V for a week. Then I got an EK DCP 4.0 for like 25 dollars which is far better than the 750 at 24 Volts.. I have them in serial at the moment both running at 12 Volts.. Can't wish for anything better now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a very restrictive GTS rad,
Click to expand...

Yeah I think I am gonna mess around with a way to overvolt the pump. I guess the fact that it is submerged helps to negate the heat and wear to a certain extent that would normally plague and overvolted pump. I will probably aim for 14 or 15v, Nothing too crazy. I still want a measure of life from this pump!

Anyways. Look what I found in my CPU block!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I think I am gonna mess around with a way to overvolt the pump. I guess the fact that it is submerged helps to negate the heat and wear to a certain extent that would normally plague and overvolted pump. I will probably aim for 14 or 15v, Nothing too crazy. I still want a measure of life from this pump!
> 
> Anyways. Look what I found in my CPU block!


IMO, even if the pump goes hotter with the added voltage, since you're running it with the loop, it won't heat up that much.. That's one of the things I have observed running it at 24V. Running it without the rads for 10 minutes, I noticed the RES getting some condensation. thus heating the water up.. Once I install it with the rads in my loop, even when stress testing, water stays cooler..

15 Volts will do you more goodies.









I should also add, 10 minutes after filling my loop, I am already confident that air packets are non existent or at least, most of them are no longer gonna bother me at 24V and 19.. At 12V, hmmm


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I think I am gonna mess around with a way to overvolt the pump. I guess the fact that it is submerged helps to negate the heat and wear to a certain extent that would normally plague and overvolted pump. I will probably aim for 14 or 15v, Nothing too crazy. I still want a measure of life from this pump!
> 
> Anyways. Look what I found in my CPU block!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, even if the pump goes hotter with the added voltage, since you're running it with the loop, it won't heat up that much.. That's one of the things I have observed running it at 24V. Running it without the rads for 10 minutes, I noticed the RES getting some condensation. thus heating the water up.. Once I install it with the rads in my loop, even when stress testing, water stays cooler..
> 
> 15 Volts will do you more goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also add, 10 minutes after filling my loop, I am already confident that air packets are non existent or at least, most of them are no longer gonna bother me at 24V and 19.. At 12V, hmmm
Click to expand...

Yeah. I get you. When I did the loop CPU only bleeding was easy cause the air got pushed around by the pump. Now with the added restriction it can no longer push the air bubbles that get stuck.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

So quick question i am trying to monitor my temps on a ud7. I am using hardware monitor and this is the result of a 10 minute crysis 3 [email protected] 11520x2160 the cpu stays 80%+ across all cores in this scenario. My water cooling is pretty sufficient but wanted to see if these temps make any sense or is Hwmonitor not working right?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So quick question i am trying to monitor my temps on a ud7. I am using hardware monitor and this is the result of a 10 minute crysis 3 [email protected] 11520x2160 the cpu stays 80%+ across all cores in this scenario. My water cooling is pretty sufficient but wanted to see if these temps make any sense or is Hwmonitor not working right?


All looks fine to me in all honesty


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So quick question i am trying to monitor my temps on a ud7. I am using hardware monitor and this is the result of a 10 minute crysis 3 [email protected] 11520x2160 the cpu stays 80%+ across all cores in this scenario. My water cooling is pretty sufficient but wanted to see if these temps make any sense or is Hwmonitor not working right?


Package temp reading at minimum is off. But don't worry.. Load temps are yummy..lol


----------



## Synister

Can always use HWinfo64 - I prefer it over HWmonitor


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, HWINFO64 seems to be the best program for FX chips to monitor the system.

I do want to point out that the temps do fluctuate a lot, mine for example is saying that my chip is running 16c witch is obviously not right but when i put a load on it the temps seem to be right.

the cause can be that the FX chip hasn't an actual temp sensor on it so it constantly has to calculate the temps and so fluctuate a lot.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can always use HWinfo64 - I prefer it over HWmonitor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, HWINFO64 seems to be the best program for FX chips to monitor the system.
> 
> I do want to point out that the temps do fluctuate a lot, mine for example is saying that my chip is running 16c witch is obviously not right but when i put a load on it the temps seem to be right.
> 
> the cause can be that the FX chip hasn't an actual temp sensor on it so it constantly has to calculate the temps and so fluctuate a lot.


yeah Sgt. Bilko recommended it but it seems to match my hwmonitor temps.

Kyadck, i know frame times in app logs are useless but here is an AVPdx11 run without SSAO hitting [email protected] cpu stock/gpu stock Does this show anything for the theoretical limit of quad gpus on x8pcie 2.0? I also will be doing a Skyrim bench and on low settings with intel it hit crazy frame rates, and i plan to compare AMD FX in identical testing


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Can always use HWinfo64 - I prefer it over HWmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, HWINFO64 seems to be the best program for FX chips to monitor the system.
> 
> I do want to point out that the temps do fluctuate a lot, mine for example is saying that my chip is running 16c witch is obviously not right but when i put a load on it the temps seem to be right.
> 
> the cause can be that the FX chip hasn't an actual temp sensor on it so it constantly has to calculate the temps and so fluctuate a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah Sgt. Bilko recommended it but it seems to match my hwmonitor temps.
> 
> Kyadck, i know frame times in app logs are useless but here is an AVPdx11 run without SSAO hitting [email protected] cpu stock/gpu stock *Does this show anything for the theoretical limit of quad gpus on x8pcie 2.0?* I also will be doing a Skyrim bench and on low settings with intel it hit crazy frame rates, and i plan to compare AMD FX in identical testing
Click to expand...

Nothing will except the actual output of frames to the monitor. Frame Times from software are how fast the CPU and GPU together finished their frame and report back, which is completely irrelevant. The GPUs will always finish their frame quickly as long as they can be fed by the CPU. The question is what happens when they try to share completed frames.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nothing will except the actual output of frames to the monitor. Frame Times from software are how fast the CPU and GPU together finished their frame and report back, which is completely irrelevant. The GPUs will always finish their frame quickly as long as they can be fed by the CPU. The question is what happens when they try to share completed frames.


would a video do it any good at all, i mean i understand the frame times to the monitor. If it is struggling wouldn't this be recordable at least on a video since hardware frametime recording capturing super duper $$$$$$ nvidia device to monitor and laugh at my AMD system is out of reach for now?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nothing will except the actual output of frames to the monitor. Frame Times from software are how fast the CPU and GPU together finished their frame and report back, which is completely irrelevant. The GPUs will always finish their frame quickly as long as they can be fed by the CPU. The question is what happens when they try to share completed frames.
> 
> 
> 
> would a video do it any good at all, i mean i understand the frame times to the monitor. If it is struggling wouldn't this be recordable at least on a video since hardware frametime recording capturing super duper $$$$$$ nvidia device to monitor and laugh at my AMD system is out of reach for now?
Click to expand...

Theoretically, if you had a fast enough camera. But as I said earlier, the nVidia solution couldn't even dream of handling this res anyway.

Another concern that comes to mind is that from what I hear, you're using HDMI 1.4a and DVI only for 4k... are your screens limited to 30hz? If they are then the point is moot, PCI-e 2.0 x8 can handle just 30hz.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Theoretically, if you had a fast enough camera. But as I said earlier, the nVidia solution couldn't even dream of handling this res anyway.
> 
> Another concern that comes to mind is that from what I hear, you're using HDMI 1.4a and DVI only for 4k... are your screens limited to 30hz? If they are then the point is moot, PCI-e 2.0 x8 can handle just 30hz.


Yes the screens are limited to [email protected] I am a bit confused though how the refresh rate of the screen limits the pcie output? Can you explain this? Are you saying if i had 60hz displays then it would affect the output?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Theoretically, if you had a fast enough camera. But as I said earlier, the nVidia solution couldn't even dream of handling this res anyway.
> 
> Another concern that comes to mind is that from what I hear, you're using HDMI 1.4a and DVI only for 4k... are your screens limited to 30hz? If they are then the point is moot, PCI-e 2.0 x8 can handle just 30hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the screens are limited to [email protected] I am a bit confused though how the refresh rate of the screen limits the pcie output? Can you explain this? Are you saying if i had 60hz displays then it would affect the output?
Click to expand...

Shear data rate.

one 4k screen at 1hz = 33177600 bytes. (31.6MB/s)

three 4k screen at 1hz = 99532800 bytes. (94.9MB/s)

three 4k screens at 30hz = 2985984000 bytes. (2847.6MB/s)

three 4k screens at 60hz = 5971968000 bytes. (5695.3MB/s)

Quadfire means 3/4ths of the total screen data created by the GPUs needs to be transferred to the lead card.

Three 4k screens at 30hz Quadfire requires the lead card to take in 2239488000 bytes of data per second. (2135.7MB/s)

Three 4k screens at 60hz Quadfire requires the lead card to take in 4478976000 bytes of data per second. (4271.5MB/s)

PCI-e 2.0 has a data rate of 500MB/s per lane.

x1 = 500MB/s
x4 = 2000MB/s
x8 = 4000MB/s
x16 = 8000MB/s

Or it would, if it didn't follow the 8/10 encoding scheme, which turns it into;

x1 = 400MB/s
x4 = 1600MB/s
x8 = 3200MB/s
x16 = 6400MB/s

In traditional crossfire, x4 is a bad idea since a GPU can be limited by the speed, but not by much. x8 is recommended, but it is not saturated. In Quadfire, the information going from to CPU to the GPUs should equate to just over an x2's worth of bandwidth.

This leaves, in an x8/x8/x8/x8 scenario, about an x6 lane's worth of bandwidth (~2400MB/s) open for other uses. At 30hz refresh, the data can squeeze in there. At 60, not even a full x8 could handle all the data.

Even if we assume the GPUs only send 24-bit to the monitors instead of the full 32-bit (a perfectly fair assumption) they operate at, the total load from Quadfire to the main GPUs at 60hz would be 3203.6MB/s, or just the tiniest bit over what PCI-e 2.0 x8 is capable of.

So yes, running at 30hz, if the driver has even the slightest clue, makes a difference. The 290X is also completely incapable of actually running tri-4k 60hz (display out limitations), so that's fine. AMD cut it really close.

Now, what about a 295X2? They have the display outs to handle tri-4k for sure, with all those miniDP connectors.

Well, unlike normal QuadFire, 295x2s in crossfire will act as 2-way crossfire as far as the PCI-e bus is concerned. Two cards giving the lead cards data over the bus. The 3rd is handled via the PLX chip which frankly laughs at the idea of resolution limitations.

On every modern chipset you would be running them in x16/x16 2.0 or x8/x8 3.0, but lets assume you can still only run them in x8/x8 because, I dunno, you're on Z68 or something. Well 2-way crossfire cuts the data directly in half, rather than 3/4ths.

Three 4k screens at 30hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 1492992000 bytes of data per second. (1423.8MB/s)

Three 4k screens at 60hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 2985984000 bytes of data per second. (2847.6MB/s)

That number sure seems a whole lot more friendly, right? but that's still in 32-bit. In 24bit;

Three 4k screens at 30hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 1119744000 bytes of data per second. (1067.9MB/s)

Three 4k screens at 60hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 2239488000 bytes of data per second. (2135.7MB/s)

Well then, now we're well below the mark arent we?

Numbers. They get stuff done. What I wanted, if at all possible, was simply verification.

AMD has been trying to smooth the frame time experience. It is fully possible that the only transfer the frame as required, not constantly.

Considering 290Xs really can't push tri-4k 60hz without overclocking the DVI bus, using dvi/dvi/dp, and actually having three 60hz 4k monitors... It's such an outlying problem that no one should suffer from it.

No one in their right mind should ever build a rig like that, not when 295X2s are a better option for the display outputs and better bus speeds, or considering if you're going that balls to the wall you should be buying Haswell-E anyway.

TL;DR:

AMD knows their limits and have built around them. So really, it's all academic.

By the way. I lied about Gigabyte. They can turn up the heat on RAM when you ask nicely;


Ignore the voltage, it's a bug. I'm at 1.536v.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Shear data rate.
> 
> one 4k screen at 1hz = 33177600 bytes. (31.6MB/s)
> 
> three 4k screen at 1hz = 99532800 bytes. (94.9MB/s)
> 
> three 4k screens at 30hz = 2985984000 bytes. (2847.6MB/s)
> 
> three 4k screens at 60hz = 5971968000 bytes. (5695.3MB/s)
> 
> Quadfire means 3/4ths of the total screen data created by the GPUs needs to be transferred to the lead card.
> 
> Three 4k screens at 30hz Quadfire requires the lead card to take in 2239488000 bytes of data per second. (2135.7MB/s)
> 
> Three 4k screens at 60hz Quadfire requires the lead card to take in 4478976000 bytes of data per second. (4271.5MB/s)
> 
> PCI-e 2.0 has a data rate of 500MB/s per lane.
> 
> x1 = 500MB/s
> x4 = 2000MB/s
> x8 = 4000MB/s
> x16 = 8000MB/s
> 
> Or it would, if it didn't follow the 8/10 encoding scheme, which turns it into;
> 
> x1 = 400MB/s
> x4 = 1600MB/s
> x8 = 3200MB/s
> x16 = 6400MB/s
> 
> In traditional crossfire, x4 is a bad idea since a GPU can be limited by the speed, but not by much. x8 is recommended, but it is not saturated. In Quadfire, the information going from to CPU to the GPUs should equate to just over an x2's worth of bandwidth.
> 
> This leaves, in an x8/x8/x8/x8 scenario, about an x6 lane's worth of bandwidth (~2400MB/s) open for other uses. At 30hz refresh, the data can squeeze in there. At 60, not even a full x8 could handle all the data.
> 
> Even if we assume the GPUs only send 24-bit to the monitors instead of the full 32-bit (a perfectly fair assumption) they operate at, the total load from Quadfire to the main GPUs at 60hz would be 3203.6MB/s, or just the tiniest bit over what PCI-e 2.0 x8 is capable of.
> 
> So yes, running at 30hz, if the driver has even the slightest clue, makes a difference. The 290X is also completely incapable of actually running tri-4k 60hz (display out limitations), so that's fine. AMD cut it really close.
> 
> Now, what about a 295X2? They have the display outs to handle tri-4k for sure, with all those miniDP connectors.
> 
> Well, unlike normal QuadFire, 295x2s in crossfire will act as 2-way crossfire as far as the PCI-e bus is concerned. Two cards giving the lead cards data over the bus. The 3rd is handled via the PLX chip which frankly laughs at the idea of resolution limitations.
> 
> On every modern chipset you would be running them in x16/x16 2.0 or x8/x8 3.0, but lets assume you can still only run them in x8/x8 because, I dunno, you're on Z68 or something. Well 2-way crossfire cuts the data directly in half, rather than 3/4ths.
> 
> Three 4k screens at 30hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 1492992000 bytes of data per second. (1423.8MB/s)
> 
> Three 4k screens at 60hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 2985984000 bytes of data per second. (2847.6MB/s)
> 
> That number sure seems a whole lot more friendly, right? but that's still in 32-bit. In 24bit;
> 
> Three 4k screens at 30hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 1119744000 bytes of data per second. (1067.9MB/s)
> 
> Three 4k screens at 60hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 2239488000 bytes of data per second. (2135.7MB/s)
> 
> Well then, now we're well below the mark arent we?
> 
> Numbers. They get stuff done. What I wanted, if at all possible, was simply verification.
> 
> AMD has been trying to smooth the frame time experience. It is fully possible that the only transfer the frame as required, not constantly.
> 
> Considering 290Xs really can't push tri-4k 60hz without overclocking the DVI bus, using dvi/dvi/dp, and actually having three 60hz 4k monitors... It's such an outlying problem that no one should suffer from it.
> 
> No one in their right mind should ever build a rig like that, not when 295X2s are a better option for the display outputs and better bus speeds, or considering if you're going that balls to the wall you should be buying Haswell-E anyway.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> AMD knows their limits and have built around them. So really, it's all academic.
> 
> By the way. I lied about Gigabyte. They can turn up the heat on RAM when you ask nicely;
> 
> 
> Ignore the voltage, it's a bug. I'm at 1.536v.


Wow that was a lot of information. At this point I just want to make sure I even understand it correctly. So in layman's terms the pci-e bus can't handle that much data throughput regardless of whether or not the cards can render it? and because of this there is a possibility of like a hiccup in the graphics displayed that probably isn't apparent if you record with say FRAPS?


----------



## aaroc

KyadCK will I have bandwith problems running 4 x R9 290 in a CHVFZ in 16x/8x/8x/4x on 3x2560x1440?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

In regards to the memory im already working my way up. TY for the 4k info, perhaps i can dive into that later when 4k 60hz are affordable and i can either find a way to do it with current config or trade 2 out cards for a 295x2.

http://valid.x86.fr/1zqtxp


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> KyadCK will I have bandwith problems running 4 x R9 290 in a CHVFZ in 16x/8x/8x/4x on 3x2560x1440?


Uh... Little bit. x4 is bad for crossfire in general honestly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Shear data rate.
> 
> one 4k screen at 1hz = 33177600 bytes. (31.6MB/s)
> 
> three 4k screen at 1hz = 99532800 bytes. (94.9MB/s)
> 
> three 4k screens at 30hz = 2985984000 bytes. (2847.6MB/s)
> 
> three 4k screens at 60hz = 5971968000 bytes. (5695.3MB/s)
> 
> Quadfire means 3/4ths of the total screen data created by the GPUs needs to be transferred to the lead card.
> 
> Three 4k screens at 30hz Quadfire requires the lead card to take in 2239488000 bytes of data per second. (2135.7MB/s)
> 
> Three 4k screens at 60hz Quadfire requires the lead card to take in 4478976000 bytes of data per second. (4271.5MB/s)
> 
> PCI-e 2.0 has a data rate of 500MB/s per lane.
> 
> x1 = 500MB/s
> x4 = 2000MB/s
> x8 = 4000MB/s
> x16 = 8000MB/s
> 
> Or it would, if it didn't follow the 8/10 encoding scheme, which turns it into;
> 
> x1 = 400MB/s
> x4 = 1600MB/s
> x8 = 3200MB/s
> x16 = 6400MB/s
> 
> In traditional crossfire, x4 is a bad idea since a GPU can be limited by the speed, but not by much. x8 is recommended, but it is not saturated. In Quadfire, the information going from to CPU to the GPUs should equate to just over an x2's worth of bandwidth.
> 
> This leaves, in an x8/x8/x8/x8 scenario, about an x6 lane's worth of bandwidth (~2400MB/s) open for other uses. At 30hz refresh, the data can squeeze in there. At 60, not even a full x8 could handle all the data.
> 
> Even if we assume the GPUs only send 24-bit to the monitors instead of the full 32-bit (a perfectly fair assumption) they operate at, the total load from Quadfire to the main GPUs at 60hz would be 3203.6MB/s, or just the tiniest bit over what PCI-e 2.0 x8 is capable of.
> 
> So yes, running at 30hz, if the driver has even the slightest clue, makes a difference. The 290X is also completely incapable of actually running tri-4k 60hz (display out limitations), so that's fine. AMD cut it really close.
> 
> Now, what about a 295X2? They have the display outs to handle tri-4k for sure, with all those miniDP connectors.
> 
> Well, unlike normal QuadFire, 295x2s in crossfire will act as 2-way crossfire as far as the PCI-e bus is concerned. Two cards giving the lead cards data over the bus. The 3rd is handled via the PLX chip which frankly laughs at the idea of resolution limitations.
> 
> On every modern chipset you would be running them in x16/x16 2.0 or x8/x8 3.0, but lets assume you can still only run them in x8/x8 because, I dunno, you're on Z68 or something. Well 2-way crossfire cuts the data directly in half, rather than 3/4ths.
> 
> Three 4k screens at 30hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 1492992000 bytes of data per second. (1423.8MB/s)
> 
> Three 4k screens at 60hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 2985984000 bytes of data per second. (2847.6MB/s)
> 
> That number sure seems a whole lot more friendly, right? but that's still in 32-bit. In 24bit;
> 
> Three 4k screens at 30hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 1119744000 bytes of data per second. (1067.9MB/s)
> 
> Three 4k screens at 60hz 295X2 Crossfire requires the lead card to take in 2239488000 bytes of data per second. (2135.7MB/s)
> 
> Well then, now we're well below the mark arent we?
> 
> Numbers. They get stuff done. What I wanted, if at all possible, was simply verification.
> 
> AMD has been trying to smooth the frame time experience. It is fully possible that the only transfer the frame as required, not constantly.
> 
> Considering 290Xs really can't push tri-4k 60hz without overclocking the DVI bus, using dvi/dvi/dp, and actually having three 60hz 4k monitors... It's such an outlying problem that no one should suffer from it.
> 
> No one in their right mind should ever build a rig like that, not when 295X2s are a better option for the display outputs and better bus speeds, or considering if you're going that balls to the wall you should be buying Haswell-E anyway.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> AMD knows their limits and have built around them. So really, it's all academic.
> 
> By the way. I lied about Gigabyte. They can turn up the heat on RAM when you ask nicely;
> 
> 
> Ignore the voltage, it's a bug. I'm at 1.536v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was a lot of information. At this point I just want to make sure I even understand it correctly. So in layman's terms the pci-e bus can't handle that much data throughput regardless of whether or not the cards can render it? and because of this there is a possibility of like a hiccup in the graphics displayed that probably isn't apparent if you record with say FRAPS?
Click to expand...

Correct. Exact same situation as with 7970 crossfire above 1600p.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Nice info, would +rep If I could.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey guys, another question. I finally got my mb and cpu back, i paired it with a new h220 and the difference was spectacular. 4.93 1 hour prime stable at 1.488v with a max temp of 62 on cpu and 64 on socket.
Unfortulately in the morning, after leaving the pc up all night, the h220 seems to no longer be doing anything.I get spikes to 62 degrees in idle and the temp fluctuates heavily.
Compared to the night before when i had ~32 @ idle i have to say something went terribly wrong. I reseated the cooler and tried different radiator positions but nothing seems to help. Any of you got any ideas as to what might be the problem? It looks as if the contact between the cpu and cooler is basically nonexistant, what might cause this?

PS: i cleaned both the cooler and cpu with Arctic Clean solution ( the 2 bottle kit), can those damage anything?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, another question. I finally got my mb and cpu back, i paired it with a new h220 and the difference was spectacular. 4.93 1 hour prime stable at 1.488v with a max temp of 62 on cpu and 64 on socket.
> Unfortulately in the morning, after leaving the pc up all night, the h220 seems to no longer be doing anything.I get spikes to 62 degrees in idle and the temp fluctuates heavily.
> Compared to the night before when i had ~32 @ idle i have to say something went terribly wrong. I reseated the cooler and tried different radiator positions but nothing seems to help. Any of you got any ideas as to what might be the problem? It looks as if the contact between the cpu and cooler is basically nonexistant, what might cause this?
> 
> PS: i cleaned both the cooler and cpu with Arctic Clean solution ( the 2 bottle kit), can those damage anything?


could u of blown your pump? can u feel if its working?

arctic clean is fine i use it myself


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, another question. I finally got my mb and cpu back, i paired it with a new h220 and the difference was spectacular. 4.93 1 hour prime stable at 1.488v with a max temp of 62 on cpu and 64 on socket.
> Unfortulately in the morning, after leaving the pc up all night, the h220 seems to no longer be doing anything.I get spikes to 62 degrees in idle and the temp fluctuates heavily.
> Compared to the night before when i had ~32 @ idle i have to say something went terribly wrong. I reseated the cooler and tried different radiator positions but nothing seems to help. Any of you got any ideas as to what might be the problem? It looks as if the contact between the cpu and cooler is basically nonexistant, what might cause this?
> 
> PS: i cleaned both the cooler and cpu with Arctic Clean solution ( the 2 bottle kit), can those damage anything?


You seem to have the worst luck









Sounds like a pump failure or perhaps what powers the pump has a problem ( loose connection or header on motherboard failed? ).


----------



## zila

If it isn't a bad connection then it could be an air bubble. As with any water loop you have to run them long enough to purge all air out of them or they stop pumping water. Straight out of the box all AIOs need to be run and purged before installing. I hope in your case it's just an air bubble stuck in the pump. I hope yours isn't burnt out.


----------



## Moonless

I agree with the possible pump failure, the H220 is known for having reliability issues. Mine makes the fated ticking noise if I don't have the tubes resting in the right position.


----------



## FoamyV

Well it makes a buzzing noise, like it did when i first installed it so i guess it's working. I reverted everything to stock and ran ibt on very high for 10 passes, the temps get to 68 on the socket and 61 on the cpu so i'm guessing it still does something.

When i tilt the case from side to side it sounds as if someone's slurping for a few moments. I guess i'll leave it for a few days and stress it from time to time and see if it bounces back









Thank you for the answers.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey guys, another question. I finally got my mb and cpu back, i paired it with a new h220 and the difference was spectacular. 4.93 1 hour prime stable at 1.488v with a max temp of 62 on cpu and 64 on socket.
> Unfortulately in the morning, after leaving the pc up all night, the h220 seems to no longer be doing anything.I get spikes to 62 degrees in idle and the temp fluctuates heavily.
> Compared to the night before when i had ~32 @ idle i have to say something went terribly wrong. I reseated the cooler and tried different radiator positions but nothing seems to help. Any of you got any ideas as to what might be the problem? It looks as if the contact between the cpu and cooler is basically nonexistant, what might cause this?
> 
> PS: i cleaned both the cooler and cpu with Arctic Clean solution ( the 2 bottle kit), can those damage anything?


Could be bubbles of air with the thermal paste, I had that before, I applyed the paste/cooler so badly like I hold it down, and the screws were'nt aligned, so I accidently lifted it a bit.. and then I thought bah with some luck it'll be good.. not really my temps had spikes of 10° constantly


----------



## Melcar

Drop in VDDA voltage. What does it mean? CPU or motherboard failure? Yesterday I noticed my VDDA numbers dropped from the default of 2.48v all the way to 2.2v. Experienced some crashes and freezes. Have to pump it to 2.7v in BIOS so it goes back to 2.5v (it sits at 2.48-2.504v right now). Doing some Prime/OCCT runs right now.
I already got my new Sabertooth. Just been lazy and haven't made the change. If this sudden drop is my little M5A97 telling me it can't handle the FX8320 fine. But I would hate it if it was the CPU itself.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Drop in VDDA voltage. What does it mean? CPU or motherboard failure? Yesterday I noticed my VDDA numbers dropped from the default of 2.48v all the way to 2.2v. Experienced some crashes and freezes. Have to pump it to 2.7v in BIOS so it goes back to 2.5v (it sits at 2.48-2.504v right now). Doing some Prime/OCCT runs right now.
> I already got my new Sabertooth. Just been lazy and haven't made the change. If this sudden drop is my little M5A97 telling me it can't handle the FX8320 fine. But I would hate it if it was the CPU itself.


Could just be power savings messing the voltages.. Not too sure though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Well it makes a buzzing noise, like it did when i first installed it so i guess it's working. I reverted everything to stock and ran ibt on very high for 10 passes, the temps get to 68 on the socket and 61 on the cpu so i'm guessing it still does something.
> 
> When i tilt the case from side to side it sounds as if someone's slurping for a few moments. I guess i'll leave it for a few days and stress it from time to time and see if it bounces back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answers.


If its noisy, it could be air at the pump's inlet. As mentioned previously, it takes a little bit of knowing how to position the rad to take care of the bubbles.. PM


----------



## X-Alt

Make sure the fillport is facing up.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Make sure the fillport is facing up.


ROFL
















very good +1


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Make sure the fillport is facing up.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very good +1
Click to expand...

I do not get it?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I do not get it?


IDK, maybe its a n00b mistake for people to have their res' drainport in the wrong direction?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Drop in VDDA voltage. What does it mean? CPU or motherboard failure? Yesterday I noticed my VDDA numbers dropped from the default of 2.48v all the way to 2.2v. Experienced some crashes and freezes. Have to pump it to 2.7v in BIOS so it goes back to 2.5v (it sits at 2.48-2.504v right now). Doing some Prime/OCCT runs right now.
> I already got my new Sabertooth. Just been lazy and haven't made the change. If this sudden drop is my little M5A97 telling me it can't handle the FX8320 fine. But I would hate it if it was the CPU itself.


PLL/VDDA is the voltage that controls the VRM/Mofsets. If that goes down too low, they can't filter the voltage that the CPU needs properly, leads to instability.

TL;DR: motherboard problem. Time to stop being lazy and replace it.


----------



## FoamyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Make sure the fillport is facing up.


I have it set up vertical with the tubing at the bottom and the reservoir at top.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> I have it set up vertical with the tubing at the bottom and the reservoir at top.


best to fill the loop running so you'll know you leave no air pocket present.







Give it a molex to 3-pin to avoid the trouble when the system gets wet..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> PLL/VDDA is the voltage that controls the VRM/Mofsets. If that goes down too low, they can't filter the voltage that the CPU needs properly, leads to instability.
> 
> TL;DR: motherboard problem. Time to stop being lazy and replace it.


Aha so that explains why i get more stability when i set the PLL's higher, could this also explain why people get stability issues when they set the PLL voltage too high and so the VRM's get too hot?

Is there also a way to monitor the voltage or is the bios setting pretty accurate? Do you also know what max voltage is for the PLL or can you raise it until they get too hot?

Interesting stuff, i didn't know that about the PLL's, i did know that for gigabyte boards it gives more stability and the CPU needs little less voltage and so runs cooler.


----------



## Tasm

4.8


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8


*thumbs down*

not stable , negative results never mean stably. sorry.


----------



## Mega Man

He is right


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> He is right


he is.....









i would say increase volts but hes already over 1.5 for 4.8ghz would it be wrong to increase?

also u need to turn off all cool n quiet stuff when stressing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i would say increase volts but hes already over 1.5 for 4.8ghz would it be wrong to increase*?
> 
> also u need to turn off all cool n quiet stuff when stressing


that was the initial response essentially, more voltage needed, then i check to see how much vdroop and promptly edited the post

dude is on air (bequiet dark rock 3 )... more voltage would not fix this without better cooling.


----------



## hurricane28

http://valid.x86.fr/xbdb66

4.8 is no problem but at 5Ghz i unfortunately hit a huge voltage wall..


----------



## Tasm

I even tried 1.6v cpu vcore + 1.35v nb core + 1.7 pll with my case open, temps are within thermal limits, around 70º.

But it seems some core wont go over 4.7mhz no mather what i do


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I even tried 1.6v cpu vcore + 1.35v nb core + 1.7 pll with my case open, temps are within thermal limits, around 70º.
> 
> But it seems some core wont go over 4.7mhz no mather what i do


Would be nice if we could test each core separately while leaving them all active. Like GPU's they all are limited differently and would be nice to really fine tune the system :-(


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I even tried 1.6v cpu vcore + 1.35v nb core + 1.7 pll with my case open, temps are within thermal limits, around 70º.
> 
> But it seems some core wont go over 4.7mhz no mather what i do


you are making it worse on yourself.

your cooling won't handle those volts.

post some bios SS and maybe some of the giga guys can help ya out

you will need to turn down the overclock


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are making it worse on yourself.
> 
> your cooling won't handle those volts.
> 
> post some bios SS and maybe some of the giga guys can help ya out
> 
> you will need to turn down the overclock


As long as core temp dont exceed 70º for a long period of time, it is fine.

The OC is within thermal limits.

I just got a very crappy chip, wont do more than 4.7 no mather what voltage or suicide run´s i try


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> As long as core temp dont exceed 70º for a long period of time, it is fine.
> 
> The OC is within thermal limits.
> 
> I just got a very crappy chip, wont do more than 4.7 no mather what voltage or suicide run´s i try


What MB do you have? and more important, what revision?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> As long as core temp dont exceed 70º for a long period of time, it is fine.
> 
> The OC is within thermal limits.
> 
> I just got a very crappy chip, wont do more than 4.7 no mather what voltage or suicide run´s i try


*palm face* not another one..

first off IBT on standard doesn't really stress your chip that much. try 10+ runs of Very high or greater settings

You are using an air cooler, it cannot handle 1.5+v

Turn off apm and all power saving and you will see why.

your thermal will be an issue.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would say increase volts but hes already over 1.5 for 4.8ghz would it be wrong to increase?
> 
> also u need to turn off all cool n quiet stuff when stressing


not really unusual if you ask me since my chip won't do 4.8 stable without 1.55v


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are making it worse on yourself.
> 
> your cooling won't handle those volts.
> 
> post some bios SS and maybe some of the giga guys can help ya out
> 
> you will need to turn down the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> As long as core temp dont exceed 70º for a long period of time, it is fine.
> 
> The OC is within thermal limits.
> 
> I just got a very crappy chip, wont do more than 4.7 no mather what voltage or suicide run´s i try
Click to expand...

4.7 is pretty much the limit for anyone on any kind of air cooler even if you are below maximum temps , high temps hurt stability when going for higher clocks. Say for instance I can hit 5ghz stable at 50C if I can drop the temps 10 C , I can gain almost 200mhz in OC headroom with the chips I have.
My 8320 has one core that peters out at 4.7 to 4.8 ghz on prime so yours may be similar, have you tried prime 95?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *palm face* not another one..
> 
> first off IBT on standard doesn't really stress your chip that much. try 10+ runs of Very high or greater settings
> 
> You are using an air cooler, it cannot handle 1.5+v
> 
> Turn off apm and all power saving and you will see why.
> 
> your thermal will be an issue.


Thank you for you help but allow me to disagree.

A top tier air cooler can handle more than 1.5v on an FX chip.

It will, in the worse case scenario, with voltages up to 1.6v vcore 1.35v NB + 2.7 PLL get arround 75º.

Its above AMD thermal limit to 24/7 but you wont be IBTing all day long.

I found the most important thing in FXocing is really the MB, it has to have proper power phases and proper VRM cooling.

In my case, the Vrm´s wont go above 70º with 2 50mm fans on them.


----------



## StrongForce

Yea I realise while I play BF4 and even when my room temp is 30 the temps doesnt go nearly as high as VBT .. of course, like I said before if you want to be sure 100% you can run like VBT or prime95 or OCCT WITH Furmark and see your MAX temps lol, if it can handle that.. mate, you can imagine you won't run into any kind of thermal issues.

I used to do this for my previous CPU overclock, that's overkill though, but a good test nevertheless









It's also good to have a few degrees less of course because when things gets dusty you don't usually notice, until you run into a stability issue cause your CPU overheat (cause of dusty heatsink).

@ Tasm when you say VRM you mean socket ? on my board I don't have VRM temps just socket.


----------



## MadGoat

Mine is another that hates life over 4.7 as well... then again she does well at these clocks too...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xbdb66
> 
> 4.8 is no problem but at 5Ghz i unfortunately hit a huge voltage wall..


I know about a voltage wall... This is just stable enough to validate lol.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2841226


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I know about a voltage wall... This is just stable enough to validate lol.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2841226


Thats a lot of volts mate, i benched at 5.268 at 1.648V

I could get 5Ghz stable but its the summer now and ambient temps fluctuate a lot these days so i stay on 4.8 for a while.

I saw that your QPI link is at 2408, that the HT right? and why is it at that speed? mine runs 2600 at stock or is it different on an Asus board?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Thank you for you help but allow me to disagree.
> 
> A top tier air cooler can handle more than 1.5v on an FX chip.
> 
> It will, in the worse case scenario, with voltages up to 1.6v vcore 1.35v NB + 2.7 PLL get arround 75º.
> 
> Its above AMD thermal limit to 24/7 but you wont be IBTing all day long.
> 
> I found the most important thing in FXocing is really the MB, it has to have proper power phases and proper VRM cooling.
> 
> In my case, the Vrm´s wont go above 70º with 2 50mm fans on them.












and sorry your air cooler is not Top Tier... it doesn't say noctua on the side of it does it?>


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Mine is another that hates life over 4.7 as well... then again she does well at these clocks too...


thats the bloody kicker isn't it.

get these chip that dont want to stable clock above 4.7.. bench at 4.8+ and man the numbers are nice..


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thats the bloody kicker isn't it.
> 
> get these chip that dont want to stable clock above 4.7.. bench at 4.8+ and man the numbers are nice..


That is actually a test I just today. That is at 4.71ghz, my daily 24/7 OC. It shows max 4.811 on the HWInfo, but that just it tripping out.

These are the real clocks:


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry your air cooler is not Top Tier... it doesn't say noctua on the side of it does it?>


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry your air cooler is not Top Tier... it doesn't say noctua on the side of it does it?>


Proof?just search a bit and you will find many FX´s runing above 1.5 on high end air coolers.










Do you understand that Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2/3 beats the NH-D14 in about...everything?










But it does that with a lot more noise...right?


















Wrong









Bequiet / Noctua / Phanteks (...) are without a doubt top brands with top tier products.

No doubt in my mind a NH-D14/ Bequiet DRP 2/3 / Phanteks PH-TC14PE can handle more than 1.5v.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thats a lot of volts mate, i benched at 5.268 at 1.648V
> 
> I could get 5Ghz stable but its the summer now and ambient temps fluctuate a lot these days so i stay on 4.8 for a while.
> 
> I saw that your QPI link is at 2408, that the HT right? and why is it at that speed? mine runs 2600 at stock or is it different on an Asus board?


I dont remember that was a long time ago on my old 890FX Crosshair 4 Extreme.. I might of lowered it to see if it would help make it more stable. My HT right now is at 3000... I know everyone says you dont need it or whatever.. I dont think it hurts anything at that speed. I can go way higher but.......... I should run benches at 2600 3000 3200 3400. Just no real time to do that tho... Its summer, to many fun things to do besides sit and bench. Thats more of a winter (when I get snowed in) thing to do.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Thank you for you help but allow me to disagree.
> 
> A top tier air cooler can handle more than 1.5v on an FX chip.
> 
> It will, in the worse case scenario, with voltages up to 1.6v vcore 1.35v NB + 2.7 PLL get arround 75º.
> 
> Its above AMD thermal limit to 24/7 but you wont be IBTing all day long.
> 
> I found the most important thing in FXocing is really the MB, it has to have proper power phases and proper VRM cooling.
> 
> In my case, the Vrm´s wont go above 70º with 2 50mm fans on them.


If you are that far above thermal limits when you use those voltages then the cooling is not handling it. Just because it does for long enough to make it through a few runs of IBT doesn't mean it's good enough to handle it all day everyday so it's not enough. I can run at 5.0Ghz @ 1.55v all day if I wanted but I sure wouldn't do it with an air cooler.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Temps are kicking my ass on water. Going to have to evaluate my situation and see what i can do.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry your air cooler is not Top Tier... it doesn't say noctua on the side of it does it?>
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry your air cooler is not Top Tier... it doesn't say noctua on the side of it does it?>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof?just search a bit and you will find many FX´s runing above 1.5 on high end air coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2/3 beats the NH-D14 in about...everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does that with a lot more noise...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bequiet / Noctua / Phanteks (...) are without a doubt top brands with top tier products.
> 
> No doubt in my mind a NH-D14/ Bequiet DRP 2/3 / Phanteks PH-TC14PE can handle more than 1.5v.
Click to expand...

Nice , but it's important to note that those tests were done on an Intel processor , which is a different breed of cat when it comes to keeping them cool than the 8 core Vishera's.
I'd say the number of 8 core Vishera's that can honestly run at 100 % load at 1.5 volts + at speeds appropriate for that voltage (4.8Ghz +) on ANY air cooler at normal ambient temps is a very low percentage.
I can't count the number of guys that have come in here frustrated to be stuck at 4.7 Ghz and refuse to believe that it's because of their cooling.
You might be at the limit of what your chip can do, you may not be, but you are almost certainly at the limit of what your cooling can do. Not trying to insult your cooler by any means, it's just that as long as this thread has been in existence , I don't recall anyone that can actually run prime at 4.8+ ghz on an air cooler with any 8 core Vishera.
I'd encourage anyone that can to post solid proof of just such a thing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice , but it's important to note that those tests were done on an Intel processor , which is a different breed of cat when it comes to keeping them cool than the 8 core Vishera's.
> I'd say the number of 8 core Vishera's that can honestly run at 100 % load at 1.5 volts + at speeds appropriate for that voltage (4.8Ghz +) on ANY air cooler at normal ambient temps is a very low percentage.
> I can't count the number of guys that have come in here frustrated to be stuck at 4.7 Ghz and refuse to believe that it's because of their cooling.
> You might be at the limit of what your chip can do, you may not be, but you are almost certainly at the limit of what your cooling can do. Not trying to insult your cooler by any means, it's just that as long as this thread has been in existence , I don't recall anyone that can actually run prime at 4.8+ ghz on an air cooler with any 8 core Vishera.
> I'd encourage anyone that can to post solid proof of just such a thing.


^ yup


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Proof?just search a bit and you will find many FX´s runing above 1.5 on high end air coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2/3 beats the NH-D14 in about...everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does that with a lot more noise...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bequiet / Noctua / Phanteks (...) are without a doubt top brands with top tier products.
> 
> No doubt in my mind a NH-D14/ Bequiet DRP 2/3 / Phanteks PH-TC14PE can handle more than 1.5v.


My h100i in pushpull can handle 5.12 but after that its to much. Id say your at your limit at 1.5. Plus its putting unwanted hot air in your box. Heats up vrms faster. No matter if you have good airflow. I have ALOT of airflow and fan on my vrms. They still get hot at those voltages.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I even tried 1.6v cpu vcore + 1.35v nb core + 1.7 pll with my case open, temps are within thermal limits, around 70º.
> 
> But it seems some core wont go over 4.7mhz no mather what i do


even within thermals, the cooler your chip is the more stable it is.

wont mention power-savings will make you fail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i would say increase volts but hes already over 1.5 for 4.8ghz would it be wrong to increase*?
> 
> also u need to turn off all cool n quiet stuff when stressing
> 
> 
> 
> that was the initial response essentially, more voltage needed, then i check to see how much vdroop and promptly edited the post
> 
> dude is on air (bequiet dark rock 3 )... _*more voltage would not fix this without better cooling*_.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I even tried 1.6v cpu vcore + 1.35v nb core + 1.7 pll with my case open, temps are within thermal limits, around 70º.
> 
> But it seems some core wont go over 4.7mhz no mather what i do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are making it worse on yourself.
> _*
> your cooling won't handle those volts.
> *_
> post some bios SS and maybe some of the giga guys can help ya out
> 
> you will need to turn down the overclock
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are making it worse on yourself.
> 
> your cooling won't handle those volts.
> 
> post some bios SS and maybe some of the giga guys can help ya out
> 
> you will need to turn down the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> As long as core temp dont exceed 70º for a long period of time, it is fine.
> 
> The OC is within thermal limits.
> 
> I just got a very crappy chip, wont do more than 4.7 no mather what voltage or suicide run´s i try
Click to expand...

you dont even know that...you dont even have the cooling to do that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are making it worse on yourself.
> 
> your cooling won't handle those volts.
> 
> post some bios SS and maybe some of the giga guys can help ya out
> 
> you will need to turn down the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> As long as core temp dont exceed 70º for a long period of time, it is fine.
> 
> The OC is within thermal limits.
> 
> I just got a very crappy chip, wont do more than 4.7 no mather what voltage or suicide run´s i try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.7 is pretty much the limit for anyone on any kind of air cooler even if you are below maximum temps , high temps hurt stability when going for higher clocks. Say for instance I can hit 5ghz stable at 50C if I can drop the temps 10 C , I can gain almost 200mhz in OC headroom with the chips I have.
> My 8320 has one core that peters out at 4.7 to 4.8 ghz on prime so yours may be similar, have you tried prime 95?
Click to expand...

first thermal limits vs how thermals affects stability, are 2 completely different things,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *palm face* not another one..
> 
> first off IBT on standard doesn't really stress your chip that much. try 10+ runs of Very high or greater settings
> 
> You are using an air cooler, it cannot handle 1.5+v
> 
> Turn off apm and all power saving and you will see why.
> 
> your thermal will be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for you help but allow me to disagree.
> 
> A top tier air cooler can handle more than 1.5v on an FX chip.
> 
> It will, in the worse case scenario, with voltages up to 1.6v vcore 1.35v NB + 2.7 PLL get arround 75º.
> 
> Its above AMD thermal limit to 24/7 but you wont be IBTing all day long.
> 
> I found the most important thing in FXocing is really the MB, it has to have proper power phases and proper VRM cooling.
> 
> In my case, the Vrm´s wont go above 70º with 2 50mm fans on them.
Click to expand...

more assumptions.

you really dont get it you come in and try to show off, when you failed you then ignore some of the most knowledgeable about FX chips, claiming you know more

i found vs what several ( go through this thread ) people found, ...


----------



## mikemykeMB

The BFL is if ya's thinks an air cooled FX- OC'd chip is gonna get stable above 4.8...Smoke more grass and pretend...You'll need to move to state that allows it, So the reality catches up 2u


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Proof?just search a bit and you will find many FX´s runing above 1.5 on high end air coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2/3 beats the NH-D14 in about...everything?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does that with a lot more noise...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bequiet / Noctua / Phanteks (...) are without a doubt top brands with top tier products.
> 
> No doubt in my mind a NH-D14/ Bequiet DRP 2/3 / Phanteks PH-TC14PE can handle more than 1.5v.


Dude, i didn't ask for regurgitate spin. I'm asking you for proof that your cooler can handle your chip.

coming from someone who OWNS a comparable air cooler, (zalman cpns-14, stock fans suck put good fans on it and it hangs with the top tier.) I will tell you again. Air coolers can't handle this.

Your name isn't Rangerjr benching in basically the arctic circle. He might have rubbed quite a few the wrong way but you can't deny he knew what he was talkin bout when air cooling these chips.

at those voltages increasing them is really negative returns.. it doesn't help. it hurts the situation.

but if you want to get butt hurt your welcome to argue some more


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> The BFL is if ya's thinks an air cooled FX- OC'd chip is gonna get stable above 4.8...Smoke more grass and pretend...You'll need to move to state that allows it, So the reality catches up 2u


might be able to get some nice results on a mountain in Colorado some where LOL


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dude, i didn't ask for regurgitate spin. I'm asking you for proof that your cooler can handle your chip.
> 
> coming from someone who OWNS a comparable air cooler, (zalman cpns-14, stock fans suck put good fans on it and it hangs with the top tier.) I will tell you again. Air coolers can't handle this.
> 
> Your name isn't Rangerjr benching in basically the arctic circle. He might have rubbed quite a few the wrong way but you can't deny he knew what he was talkin bout when air cooling these chips.
> 
> at those voltages increasing them is really negative returns.. it doesn't help. it hurts the situation.
> 
> but if you want to get butt hurt your welcome to argue some more


LOL...sub Artic Ambient temps may be the way...Buy some compressed NOS and spray it on the cooler for a more Improved effect...hahahaha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> The BFL is if ya's thinks an air cooled FX- OC'd chip is gonna get stable above 4.8...Smoke more grass and pretend...You'll need to move to state that allows it, So the reality catches up 2u
> 
> 
> 
> might be able to get some nice results on a mountain in Colorado some where LOL
Click to expand...

not really at least not now..

( i live in CO )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really at least not now..
> 
> ( i live in CO )


my bad I assumed it was like the Rockies in Canada, get high enough on the mountain and you are belly deep in snow all year round.


----------



## Mega Man

unfortunately no ;_; would be epic as i could snowboard year roung !


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my bad I assumed it was like the Rockies in Canada, get high enough on the mountain and you are belly deep in snow all year round.


Way too funny, can I +1 on that? LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

this was about a month ago near the Rockies.

needlessly to say i was in shorts and chucks at that point.. did not have a good day


----------



## mikemykeMB

Concert getting ready to go on..see a PA system there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> [quote name="FlailScHLAMP" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/36850#post_22463926"
> 
> needlessly to say i was in shorts and chucks at that point.. did not have a good day
> What or who in concert, see a PA system there?


Down With Webster, you Americans might not have heard of them yet.

but ya that was my office for the day.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Down With Webster, you Americans might not have heard of them yet.
> 
> but ya that was my office for the day.


Cool,.a mobile office at times Huh? and... what did I mess up in the last quote..I get touch pad lost sometimes LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Cool,.a mobile office at times Huh? and... what did I mess up in the last quote..I get touch pad lost sometimes LOL


its nice to break up the monotony of Office based IT a few times a month lol

its nice to be paid to travel LOL


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its nice to break up the monotony of Office based IT a few times a month lol
> 
> its nice to be paid to travel LOL


True that..have a good one, later days friend.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Proof?just search a bit and you will find many FX´s runing above 1.5 on high end air coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand that Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2/3 beats the NH-D14 in about...everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it does that with a lot more noise...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bequiet / Noctua / Phanteks (...) are without a doubt top brands with top tier products.
> 
> No doubt in my mind a NH-D14/ Bequiet DRP 2/3 / Phanteks PH-TC14PE can handle more than 1.5v.


You should get Delta 5000 +++RPM Fans to make them handle more than 1.5 on the FX.
Or, live in the Arctic, Use a Peltier, Use NOS.

All of those are impractical!! Even using a couple of 100CFM fans are impractical for daily use.







Unless you are DEAF or wants to be









Anyway, No you can get your chip past 4.7







on Air.. NO NO No...


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You should get Delta 5000 +++RPM Fans to make them handle more than 1.5 on the FX.
> Or, live in the Arctic, Use a Peltier, Use NOS.
> 
> All of those are impractical!! Even using a couple of 100CFM fans are impractical for daily use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are DEAF or wants to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, No you can get your chip past 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Air.. NO NO No...


Just stand behind a jet @ the runway for departure and feel the blast....metaphorically speaking


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Just stand behind a jet @ the runway for departure and feel the blast....metaphorically speaking


Exactly..

It's funny coz I've been On Air trying to push what I can squeeze out. Very good fans, and all.. But no, I won't go back to a PC sounding and feeling like a hair drier on my long curled hair..lol

I've been there and won't recommend the same path for people wanting to Overclock. Let alone tell someone to use the best air cooler on an FX chip. A waste of everything IMO..

I have done essentially everything to squeeze every bit from my system on air. Lapping, using very good fans, a lot of fans for air movement inside the case, the best TIM.







but I'm done with them..

On the flip side, only the Silver Arrow went to waste when I upgraded to water..


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> It's funny coz I've been On Air trying to push what I can squeeze out. Very good fans, and all.. But no, I won't go back to a PC sounding and feeling like a hair drier on my long curled hair..lol
> 
> I've been there and won't recommend the same path for people wanting to Overclock. Let alone tell someone to use the best air cooler on an FX chip. A waste of everything IMO..
> 
> I have done essentially everything to squeeze every bit from my system on air. Lapping, using very good fans, a lot of fans for air movement inside the case, the best TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm done with them..
> 
> On the flip side, only the Silver Arrow went to waste when I upgraded to water..


I'm actually planning on lapping my chip next time I break down the whole PC. How much ºC improvement did you see afterward? I'm just wondering what kind of results I might see. I definitely know my chip is uneven because the TIM likes to rest specifically in one of the corners.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm actually planning on lapping my chip next time I break down the whole PC. How much ºC improvement did you see afterward? I'm just wondering what kind of results I might see. I definitely know my chip is uneven because the TIM likes to rest specifically in one of the corners.


If you are going to void the warranty, why not just go bare die? Why even bother lapping?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you are going to void the warranty, why not just go bare die? Why even bother lapping?


i must have missed it, i thought these couldn't be "delidded" without killing it?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you are going to void the warranty, why not just go bare die? Why even bother lapping?


Can I mount the cooler directly to it? If not, then that's the reason why.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm actually planning on lapping my chip next time I break down the whole PC. How much ºC improvement did you see afterward? I'm just wondering what kind of results I might see. I definitely know my chip is uneven because the TIM likes to rest specifically in one of the corners.


Ohh, way back on air with my giga, prior to lapping the cpu and the cooler base, I maxed out at 1.47-1.488 with temps around 65-70..

After lapping, I was able to reach 1.512 with temps up to 65..

But seriously, lapping will be dependent on your set-up.. I saw huge improvement on mine since CPU and Cooler mating isn't really that good to begin with.. But yeah, there are improvements..


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> i must have missed it, i thought these couldn't be "delidded" without killing it?


Maybe I missed something, haha. Maybe the bare die ones I saw were dead, lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you are going to void the warranty, why not just go bare die? Why even bother lapping?


Why people bother with lapping on AMD FX chips?

Because we have soldered lid.. Have you heard of it??








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Maybe I missed something, haha. Maybe the bare die ones I saw were dead, lol.


Yes, once you see it's die, it may already have died..

One user here posted how the die looks like delidded. He sandblasted the thing..


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why people bother with lapping on AMD FX chips?
> 
> Because we have soldered lid.. Have you heard of it??


Yep, all my CPUs have them too.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I wish cpu dies were like gpu dies. I don't understand why the extreme versions of AMD and Intel chips don't come like that. They all produce enormous amounts of heat, and are not like the lower line cpus that stay cool.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> i must have missed it, i thought these couldn't be "delidded" without killing it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why people bother with lapping on AMD FX chips?
> 
> Because we have soldered lid.. Have you heard of it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, once you see it's die, it may already have died..
> 
> One user here posted how the die looks like delidded. He sandblasted the thing..


I took a look back and here is a post documenting it being soldered together:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> bulldozer delided. cpu was already gone and yes its sodered


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, I had seen a few other pics of them delidded, but didn't realize they were already dead, haha. My bad.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I wish cpu dies were like gpu dies. I don't understand why the extreme versions of AMD and Intel chips don't come like that. They all produce enormous amounts of heat, and are not like the lower line cpus that stay cool.


Because there's always a risk of over-pressuring the mounting for the CPUs. The DIES could easily break due to their brittle nature.

Soldering the Lid to the Die actually yields better temps. That's one thing Intel added to Devil Canyon after being bombarded by a lot of people for IB's and Haswell's enourmous heat output if not delidded.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I wish cpu dies were like gpu dies. I don't understand why the extreme versions of AMD and Intel chips don't come like that. They all produce enormous amounts of heat, and are not like the lower line cpus that stay cool.


Easy. Because not everyone wants to delid.

Main reason is that the Intel-E and AMD FX chips are cut down Opteron and Xeons and solder is a much better tim than paste (e.g Haswell)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Because there's always a risk of over-pressuring the mounting for the CPUs. The DIES could easily break due to their brittle nature.
> 
> Soldering the Lid to the Die actually yields better temps. That's one thing Intel added to Devil Canyon after being bombarded by a lot of people for IB's and Haswell's enourmous heat output if not delidded.


DC still uses the same crappy TIM as Ivy ad Haswell.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> DC still uses the same crappy TIM as Ivy ad Haswell.


Yup..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> DC still uses the same crappy TIM as Ivy ad Haswell.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup..


Ohh well..








I thought they were already implement with DC.. They just improved
the TIM.. very clever of them..


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were already implement with DC.. They just improved
> the TIM.. very clever of them..


From what I've read around the forums its not even better TIM.

Little pleb mainstream CPUs deserve crappy TIM as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you are going to void the warranty, why not just go bare die? Why even bother lapping?
> 
> 
> 
> i must have missed it, i thought these couldn't be "delidded" without killing it?
Click to expand...

they can. you just sand them down through the ihs it has been done a time or two
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Exactly..
> 
> It's funny coz I've been On Air trying to push what I can squeeze out. Very good fans, and all.. But no, I won't go back to a PC sounding and feeling like a hair drier on my long curled hair..lol
> 
> I've been there and won't recommend the same path for people wanting to Overclock. Let alone tell someone to use the best air cooler on an FX chip. A waste of everything IMO..
> 
> I have done essentially everything to squeeze every bit from my system on air. Lapping, using very good fans, a lot of fans for air movement inside the case, the best TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm done with them..
> 
> On the flip side, only the Silver Arrow went to waste when I upgraded to water..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually planning on lapping my chip next time I break down the whole PC. How much ºC improvement did you see afterward? I'm just wondering what kind of results I might see. I definitely know my chip is uneven because the TIM likes to rest specifically in one of the corners.
Click to expand...

it really depends on your cpu, not all ihs are concave/convex some are flat ish, same goes with your cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If you are going to void the warranty, why not just go bare die? Why even bother lapping?
> 
> 
> 
> Why people bother with lapping on AMD FX chips?
> 
> Because we have soldered lid.. Have you heard of it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Maybe I missed something, haha. Maybe the bare die ones I saw were dead, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, once you see it's die, it may already have died..
> 
> One user here posted how the die looks like delidded. He sandblasted the thing..
Click to expand...

there is a better pic way way way back in the thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I wish cpu dies were like gpu dies. I don't understand why the extreme versions of AMD and Intel chips don't come like that. They all produce enormous amounts of heat, and are not like the lower line cpus that stay cool.


meh the lid gives you better heat removal. more surface area


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> From what I've read around the forums its not even better TIM.


On this review, it did well and show that temps no longer the issue..
Quote:


> Little pleb mainstream CPUs deserve crappy TIM as far as I'm concerned.


Careful with them pleb.. They come in a bunch.. lol


----------



## Mega Man

i am still bummed that amd did that to a10s, although i hear it really isnt needed due to not being able to oc much .... still need to play with mine


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am still bummed that amd did that to a10s, although i hear it really isnt needed due to not being able to oc much .... still need to play with mine


If you mean Kaveri, this is interesting http://hwbot.org/news/10371_overclocking_like_in_the_olden_days_easy_50_free_performance_increase_with_amd_kaveri

And this without HSA?? http://wccftech.com/amd-kaveri-a10-7850k-overclocked-45-ghz-benchmarked-a105800k/

Fairly nice eh??


----------



## y0bailey

OK...I am struggling with my overclock for the first time in my career....almost to the point were I am about to lose my mind and give up.

MOBO > ASUS Sabertooth 990FX V2
CPU & Cooler > FX8350 + Corsair H105 (big fatty fans)
MEMORY > 8GB 1600mhz
POWER SUPPLY > Antech Gamer 900
VIDEO CARD > GTX 770
HDDs/Optical drives > 128gbSSD boot, 256gbSSD game install, 500gb backup
SOUND DEVICE > Onboard
O/S > Win 8.1
Case > Corsair Carbide Air540 and 1 million fans

So My old FX8320 (RIP) would hit 4.5 on air with no issues, and right around 1.4v ACTUAL VCORE. I was satisfied and my air cooling was not great, so I left it there.

Here I am with my FX8350, and I am struggling to get past 4.5 with my new water cooling loop and GREAT temps (Max of 51c both socket and core). It is needing ~1.45v actual to get me the same overclock as my less well cooled 8320.

I want to get more like 4.7-4.8ghz out of it, so I am worried I am going to be pushing some serious volts to get there. My question is....*** am I doing wrong. I have backed my memory way down to make sure it isn't the culprit.

I have followed all of the guides here, the recommended settings, etc. I almost feel like I need to just start over and leave everything on default except VCORE and CPU/NB with some mild increases, and see what happens. I almost feel like by ajusting DIGI+ settings, LLC, etc. I am over complicating things and somehow introducing some instabilities. Anyone have a similar experience, or am I just making that up? I may just be having to deal with a dud of a chip.

Tips?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> OK...I am struggling with my overclock for the first time in my career....almost to the point were I am about to lose my mind and give up.
> 
> MOBO > ASUS Sabertooth 990FX V2
> CPU & Cooler > FX8350 + Corsair H105 (big fatty fans)
> MEMORY > 8GB 1600mhz
> POWER SUPPLY > Antech Gamer 900
> VIDEO CARD > GTX 770
> HDDs/Optical drives > 128gbSSD boot, 256gbSSD game install, 500gb backup
> SOUND DEVICE > Onboard
> O/S > Win 8.1
> Case > Corsair Carbide Air540 and 1 million fans
> 
> So My old FX8320 (RIP) would hit 4.5 on air with no issues, and right around 1.4v ACTUAL VCORE. I was satisfied and my air cooling was not great, so I left it there.
> 
> Here I am with my FX8350, and I am struggling to get past 4.5 with my new water cooling loop and GREAT temps (Max of 51c both socket and core). It is needing ~1.45v actual to get me the same overclock as my less well cooled 8320.
> 
> I want to get more like 4.7-4.8ghz out of it, so I am worried I am going to be pushing some serious volts to get there. My question is....*** am I doing wrong. I have backed my memory way down to make sure it isn't the culprit.
> 
> I have followed all of the guides here, the recommended settings, etc. I almost feel like I need to just start over and leave everything on default except VCORE and CPU/NB with some mild increases, and see what happens. I almost feel like by ajusting DIGI+ settings, LLC, etc. I am over complicating things and somehow introducing some instabilities. Anyone have a similar experience, or am I just making that up? I may just be having to deal with a dud of a chip.
> 
> Tips?


Post out screenies of your bios settings mate..

Use a USB stick formatted to FAT32.. Inside the bios, where the OCing features are done, press F12 to capture the screen..


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Hey guys can anyone with good experience recommend a mainboard for this thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1497908/full-amd-gaming-pc/0_20#post_22466602


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> OK...I am struggling with my overclock for the first time in my career....almost to the point were I am about to lose my mind and give up.
> 
> MOBO > ASUS Sabertooth 990FX V2
> CPU & Cooler > FX8350 + Corsair H105 (big fatty fans)
> MEMORY > 8GB 1600mhz
> POWER SUPPLY > Antech Gamer 900
> VIDEO CARD > GTX 770
> HDDs/Optical drives > 128gbSSD boot, 256gbSSD game install, 500gb backup
> SOUND DEVICE > Onboard
> O/S > Win 8.1
> Case > Corsair Carbide Air540 and 1 million fans
> 
> So My old FX8320 (RIP) would hit 4.5 on air with no issues, and right around 1.4v ACTUAL VCORE. I was satisfied and my air cooling was not great, so I left it there.
> 
> Here I am with my FX8350, and I am struggling to get past 4.5 with my new water cooling loop and GREAT temps (Max of 51c both socket and core). It is needing ~1.45v actual to get me the same overclock as my less well cooled 8320.
> 
> I want to get more like 4.7-4.8ghz out of it, so I am worried I am going to be pushing some serious volts to get there. My question is....*** am I doing wrong. I have backed my memory way down to make sure it isn't the culprit.
> 
> I have followed all of the guides here, the recommended settings, etc. I almost feel like I need to just start over and leave everything on default except VCORE and CPU/NB with some mild increases, and see what happens. I almost feel like by ajusting DIGI+ settings, LLC, etc. I am over complicating things and somehow introducing some instabilities. Anyone have a similar experience, or am I just making that up? I may just be having to deal with a dud of a chip.
> 
> Tips?


Your cooler is good you can handle 1.5volts easy.. Im at 1.506 and played bf4 for 3 hours last night and never got above 48c.. (Im using a H100i so same thing)

Just to see what that thing is capable of, Start with disabling all power management options in bios. Turn of Turbo core. Set your multiplier to 23.5 and your FSB to 200Set just your Vcore to 1.5 leave NB/CPU to auto, for now. Set up your ram voltage and timings. set NB to 2400mhz HT to 2600. Now just set up the cpu LLC to Ultra high and if you have a 110 120 130%, Set it to 130%. Try that and run Prime 95 or OCCT for 5 min.. Everything ok. How do temps look.. Now go back change your Multipler to 24. Run for 5 min, no error, try 24.5. Same thing.. Till it errors out, or till you get to temps that are way to high.. If your close to over over 70C back it down.. Let us know what you come out with.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Your cooler is good you can handle 1.5volts easy.. Im at 1.506 and played bf4 for 3 hours last night and never got above 48c.. (Im using a H100i so same thing)
> 
> Just to see what that thing is capable of, Start with disabling all power management options in bios. Turn of Turbo core. Set your multiplier to 23.5 and your FSB to 200Set just your Vcore to 1.5 leave NB/CPU to auto, for now. Set up your ram voltage and timings. set NB to 2400mhz HT to 2600. Now just set up the cpu LLC to Ultra high and if you have a 110 120 130%, Set it to 130%. Try that and run Prime 95 or OCCT for 5 min.. Everything ok. How do temps look.. Now go back change your Multipler to 24. Run for 5 min, no error, try 24.5. Same thing.. Till it errors out, or till you get to temps that are way to high.. If your close to over over 70C back it down.. Let us know what you come out with.


I ink I'm going to play with mine to see how my temps turn out, since all I need it to do is fold and gain more points than others in the folding competition boards (CPU-wild class)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I ink I'm going to play with mine to see how my temps turn out, since all I need it to do is fold and *gain more points than others in the folding competition boards* (CPU-wild class)


Get 'em @DarthBaggins!

Your FX chip should be able to outperform everyone else.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Quote: Mega Man
> 
> they can. you just sand them down through the ihs it has been done a time or two


Great!!
Finally something to with the one I got carried away with lapping.


----------



## bloodkil93

Hi Guys,

Been having some issues with my FX-8350, I've managed to hit the sweet 5.0Ghz, BUT the CPU socket after 10 mins of Prime is hitting nearly 80 Degrees C whilst the CPU itself only hits about 55-56 at max, I'm using a Corsair H100i and an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard.

What can I do to lower the socket temps?

Thanks


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been having some issues with my FX-8350, I've managed to hit the sweet 5.0Ghz, BUT the CPU socket after 10 mins of Prime is hitting nearly 80 Degrees C whilst the CPU itself only hits about 55-56 at max, I'm using a Corsair H100i and an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard.
> 
> What can I do to lower the socket temps?
> 
> Thanks


What voltage?

I have a 120 mm fan double sided taped to the back of my motherboard, and the stock cooler fan zip tied over the heatsink on the front side of the motherboard. My socket temp now stays within 5 degrees of my CPU temp.


----------



## bloodkil93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> What voltage?
> 
> I have a 120 mm fan double sided taped to the back of my motherboard, and the stock cooler fan zip tied over the heatsink on the front side of the motherboard. My socket temp now stays within 5 degrees of my CPU temp.


1.54v and you mean something like 3m tape and a stock cpu fan on the back, would some like this do?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak-vcx-01-universal-cooling-kit-n57gu
or
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak675-intel-p4-cpu-cooling-fan-a85cj


----------



## y0bailey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> 1.54v and you mean something like 3m tape and a stock cpu fan on the back, would some like this do?
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak-vcx-01-universal-cooling-kit-n57gu
> or
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak675-intel-p4-cpu-cooling-fan-a85cj


Not what I was meaning.

My motherboard tray has a cutout section in the back, so you can access the CPU bracket, etc. The fan I used was big enough to basically cover the entire opening and sticky tape it to the back of the motherboard tray itself, blowing directly on the back of where the CPU is sitting. So nothing is in contact with the motherboard itself.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> 1.54v and you mean something like 3m tape and a stock cpu fan on the back, would some like this do?
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak-vcx-01-universal-cooling-kit-n57gu
> or
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak675-intel-p4-cpu-cooling-fan-a85cj


No I think he means like this

And like this


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> 1.54v and you mean something like 3m tape and a stock cpu fan on the back, would some like this do?
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak-vcx-01-universal-cooling-kit-n57gu
> or
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak675-intel-p4-cpu-cooling-fan-a85cj
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I was meaning.
> 
> My motherboard tray has a cutout section in the back, so you can access the CPU bracket, etc. The fan I used was big enough to basically cover the entire opening and sticky tape it to the back of the motherboard tray itself, blowing directly on the back of where the CPU is sitting. So nothing is in contact with the motherboard itself.
Click to expand...

VRM's and CPU backside.



On another note! My XSPC H2O 750 pump. Now operates at 16V!














I butchered an old laptop charger with adjustable voltage!

Now I do not know if the results are from better flow rates or a better mount. But I think it is from a better mount. Cause my TIM was all squeezed to the one side of my processor. So temps. Stressing 2 maximum IBT runs at 1.57V at 5GHz and I see 42C on the core. A millisecond spike up to 48C. Socket. The part I love the most! Is 58C! I will post screenies tomorrow. I can has 5.1GHz at 1.6V maybe?

Now you guys say 10X Very High IBT. If I set maximum on IBT with 16GB of ram it will take over 10mins a run. Seriously I cant wait that long!

EDIT: Remember guys this is on M5A99FX Pro R2.0. This aint no Crossahir or UD7.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I need to find a way to cool my VRm's on my mobo, they get really hot from what I've noticed.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been having some issues with my FX-8350, I've managed to hit the sweet 5.0Ghz, BUT the CPU socket after 10 mins of Prime is hitting nearly 80 Degrees C whilst the CPU itself only hits about 55-56 at max, I'm using a Corsair H100i and an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard.
> 
> What can I do to lower the socket temps?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> What voltage?
> 
> I have a 120 mm fan double sided taped to the back of my motherboard, and the stock cooler fan zip tied over the heatsink on the front side of the motherboard. My socket temp now stays within 5 degrees of my CPU temp.


Yup just find an old fan and ziptie it lmao.. Looks so ghetto but my god it drops temps.


----------



## LinusBE

Looking for parts online for a custom loop







I wanted to do it before my 2 week holiday to Thailand and Singapore, but my cpu is also on vacation







It arrived at AMD on the 18th and I haven't heard from him since. He must be having a good time I guess but I miss him...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> VRM's and CPU backside.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note! My XSPC H2O 750 pump. Now operates at 16V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I butchered an old laptop charger with adjustable voltage!
> 
> Now I do not know if the results are from better flow rates or a better mount. But I think it is from a better mount. Cause my TIM was all squeezed to the one side of my processor. So temps. Stressing 2 maximum IBT runs at 1.57V at 5GHz and I see 42C on the core. A millisecond spike up to 48C. Socket. The part I love the most! Is 58C! I will post screenies tomorrow. I can has 5.1GHz at 1.6V maybe?
> 
> Now you guys say 10X Very High IBT. If I set maximum on IBT with 16GB of ram it will take over 10mins a run. Seriously I cant wait that long!
> 
> EDIT: Remember guys this is on M5A99FX Pro R2.0. This aint no Crossahir or UD7.


How's the loop doing at 16V?

Do bubbles disappear quicker?


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Your cooler is good you can handle 1.5volts easy.. Im at 1.506 and played bf4 for 3 hours last night and never got above 48c.. (Im using a H100i so same thing)
> 
> Just to see what that thing is capable of, Start with disabling all power management options in bios. Turn of Turbo core. Set your multiplier to 23.5 and your FSB to 200Set just your Vcore to 1.5 leave NB/CPU to auto, for now. Set up your ram voltage and timings. set NB to 2400mhz HT to 2600. Now just set up the cpu LLC to Ultra high and if you have a 110 120 130%, Set it to 130%. Try that and run Prime 95 or OCCT for 5 min.. Everything ok. How do temps look.. Now go back change your Multipler to 24. Run for 5 min, no error, try 24.5. Same thing.. Till it errors out, or till you get to temps that are way to high.. If your close to over over 70C back it down.. Let us know what you come out with.


Are you guys seriously running 1.5 base with LLC at max? Doesnt that spike like ~1.56 - 1.60v on you under load (real vcore)?

I have mine at ~1.55 vcore (real vcore load) with medium LLC. If I peg Ultra, the vcore spikes ~1.63v and the thing black screen locks up (pretty sure that's the MB safety).

Just curious what ya'lls real vcore under load is with settings like that...

And yes, I have a giga board that will drop out when the vcore spikes above 1.6... everyone Ive had has done this (of the UD3s that is). Its a pain and I've chatted with the giga team about it and it seems to be a limit imposed on the UD3 that isn't there in the UD5 and UD7... (unless this dud chip is behind that too lol)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Are you guys seriously running 1.5 base with LLC at max? Doesnt that spike like ~1.56 - 1.60v on you under load (real vcore)?
> 
> I have mine at ~1.55 vcore (real vcore load) with medium LLC. If I peg Ultra, the vcore spikes ~1.63v and the thing black screen locks up (pretty sure that's the MB safety).
> 
> Just curious what ya'lls real vcore under load is with settings like that...
> 
> And yes, I have a giga board that will drop out when the vcore spikes above 1.6... everyone Ive had has done this (of the UD3s that is). Its a pain and I've chatted with the giga team about it and it seems to be a limit imposed on the UD3 that isn't there in the UD5 and UD7... (unless this dud chip is behind that too lol)


Ohh well,









I have posted this behaviour on my Giga about a year ago and no one seemed to take me seriously.. lol

Way back on my UD3 r3, Medium and Regular LLC offers the least Overshoot of around 0.05. Ultra can push out a Voltage delta of around 0.06 Volts that idles at minimum and goes to max at load.. Too hot







Not even mentioning Extreme..

On my Kitty, I use High LLC.. Ultra and Extreme can overshoot by about 0.04 Volts. I hate overshoot..


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Are you guys seriously running 1.5 base with LLC at max? Doesnt that spike like ~1.56 - 1.60v on you under load (real vcore)?
> 
> I have mine at ~1.55 vcore (real vcore load) with medium LLC. If I peg Ultra, the vcore spikes ~1.63v and the thing black screen locks up (pretty sure that's the MB safety).
> 
> Just curious what ya'lls real vcore under load is with settings like that...
> 
> And yes, I have a giga board that will drop out when the vcore spikes above 1.6... everyone Ive had has done this (of the UD3s that is). Its a pain and I've chatted with the giga team about it and it seems to be a limit imposed on the UD3 that isn't there in the UD5 and UD7... (unless this dud chip is behind that too lol)


I think they mean 1.45 - 1.46 @ max LLC to achieve that 1.5v

I don't see a reason why anyone would run extreme LLC. Ultra (75%) pretty much just puts it at whatever you set it to in the BIOS and that alone seems to be enough to completely eliminate any vdroop. I never had any positive results running 100% over 75% on my old 8350 or current 9590. Just my personal experience.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Are you guys seriously running 1.5 base with LLC at max? Doesnt that spike like ~1.56 - 1.60v on you under load (real vcore)?
> 
> I have mine at ~1.55 vcore (real vcore load) with medium LLC. If I peg Ultra, the vcore spikes ~1.63v and the thing black screen locks up (pretty sure that's the MB safety).
> 
> Just curious what ya'lls real vcore under load is with settings like that...
> 
> And yes, I have a giga board that will drop out when the vcore spikes above 1.6... everyone Ive had has done this (of the UD3s that is). Its a pain and I've chatted with the giga team about it and it seems to be a limit imposed on the UD3 that isn't there in the UD5 and UD7... (unless this dud chip is behind that too lol)


Ah, I didnt even see what mobo you had. With my Crosshair 5 F Z I have ultra high and maximum... UH is 75%LLC with it set to add an extra 130% voltage. So If i set it to 1.5v it stays at 1.5 with spikes up to 1.512v Very very little droop Maximum would push it over the top.


----------



## y0bailey

Alright I got to 4.8 doing the above (just a bit less vcore than 1.5) but failed p95 after 15-20 minutes.

1.49-1.5v actual w/ hwmonitor. Temps maxing around 57.

What would you do next? Any tweaks to CPU/NB voltage? That temp worry you? I would love to get 4.8 stable.


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Alright I got to 4.8 doing the above (just a bit less vcore than 1.5) but failed p95 after 15-20 minutes.
> 
> 1.49-1.5v actual w/ hwmonitor. Temps maxing around 57.
> 
> What would you do next? Any tweaks to CPU/NB voltage? That temp worry you? I would love to get 4.8 stable.


That's probably your wall. My old 8350 was too far off from that. Are you only increasing the multiplier?

What are your DiGi+ settings at? Try increasing the CPU/NB and CPU VDDA numbers. CPU/NB to 1.25 - 1.275 and CPU VDDA to 2.65 - 2.70

See what that does. Most likey it won't do much, and you're probably just looking at more vCore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Alright I got to 4.8 doing the above (just a bit less vcore than 1.5) but failed p95 after 15-20 minutes.
> 
> 1.49-1.5v actual w/ hwmonitor. Temps maxing around 57.
> 
> What would you do next? Any tweaks to CPU/NB voltage? That temp worry you? I would love to get 4.8 stable.


Bios screenies will let people see your settings and recommend things rather than just asking a lot and people are left with more questions back to you..

If you don't know how to do that, here are the instructions:

1. Format a thumb drive to FAT32. (most likely you have one lying around)
2. Go to the BIOS, on the obvious OC'ing menus, press F12 on your keyboard to capture the BIOS Screen.
3. Post them here.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Hows this valley run look for a single R9 290x on AMD FX 9590 score wise?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







ignore the x4 becuase i have crossfire disabled, and [email protected] 1225/1600

Still cranking it up as we speak

another run, started to get arifiacts so i don't think its gonna go much more:
1250/1625


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit Added Spoiler


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Hows this valley run look for a single R9 290x on AMD FX 9590 score wise?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the x4 becuase i have crossfire disabled, and [email protected] 1225/1600
> 
> Still cranking it up as we speak
> 
> another run, started to get arifiacts so i don't think its gonna go much more:
> 1250/1625
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Added Spoiler


Very nice


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Hows this valley run look for a single R9 290x on AMD FX 9590 score wise?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the x4 becuase i have crossfire disabled, and [email protected] 1225/1600
> 
> Still cranking it up as we speak
> 
> another run, started to get arifiacts so i don't think its gonna go much more:
> 1250/1625
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit Added Spoiler


What's your 9590 clocked at?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Currently 5ghz on the cpu, i'm having trouble with it and my board but it's probably me more than anything.

I don't know if primarily my cooling because once i hit 1.5v+ my temps skyrocket. Is extreme LLC bad to do on gigabyte? Someone said earlier it causes major voltage spikes, which i have seen in cpuz very briefly.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Currently 5ghz on the cpu, i'm having trouble with it and my board but it's probably me more than anything.
> 
> I don't know if primarily my cooling because once i hit 1.5v+ my temps skyrocket. Is extreme LLC bad to do on gigabyte? Someone said earlier it causes major voltage spikes, which i have seen in cpuz very briefly.


Have you tried Ultra/High(dunno what its called on gigabyte boards) LLC?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Currently 5ghz on the cpu, i'm having trouble with it and my board but it's probably me more than anything.
> 
> I don't know if primarily my cooling because once i hit 1.5v+ my temps skyrocket. Is extreme LLC bad to do on gigabyte? Someone said earlier it causes major voltage spikes, which i have seen in cpuz very briefly.


iirc extreme on gigabyte is pure Vboost

drop it til you see some Vdroop (high or medium i think) then add to your offset or Vcore to compensate


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Have you tried Ultra/High(dunno what its called on gigabyte boards) LLC?


I did once, ill check it again but the vdroop was really bad, down into 1,4's and it was unstable. Im using IBT for quick stability checking 10 runs, i haven't done any extended heavy stability testing because i am having a temp issue. I've remounted my cpu, reduced my TIM application and still temps get high. I just cleaned/checked my water block before i installed the 9590 what a week ago or two? I ran it stock for most of that time and didn't really check temps much. I am thinking i may just get another pump possibly as i have 2 MCP35x now. My reservoir shows good flow and it's at the end of my loop. Maybe it needs more like Red's beastly setup. I also have the 4 gpus on the loop but he recommended not to separate the loops.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> iirc extreme on gigabyte is pure Vboost
> 
> drop it til you see some Vdroop (high or medium i think) then add to your offset or Vcore to compensate


will give that a try, i did something similar with ultra high but it was like extreme. This giga board is throwing me for a loop with these damn voltage offsets..... i'm not used to the offsets at all. Plus i suck at math and my math co-processor in my brain is about 80% error UN-corrected


----------



## RocketAbyss

Hmm...What temps are you getting? Both core and socket temps.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

How do i get socket temps? Here is a 10 run ibt quicke for temps

Edit: vcore jumps to 1.548+ when loaded


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Currently 5ghz on the cpu, i'm having trouble with it and my board but it's probably me more than anything.
> 
> I don't know if primarily my cooling because once i hit 1.5v+ my temps skyrocket. Is extreme LLC bad to do on gigabyte? Someone said earlier it causes major voltage spikes, which i have seen in cpuz very briefly.


I'm in the same boat. 1.48v @ 5ghz gives me roughly a 5 minute blend stable. I've ran 1.5v @ 5ghz for 30 minutes in blend (which I'm sure is at least 1-2 hour stable) but my socket temps are upwards of 75C and my core temps sit just around 61-63C sometimes spiking up to 68C briefly.

And this is on a custom loop, EK waterblock and plenty of rad space (600mm). All in all, I'm disappointed with my 9590 batch









In reference to the LLC, I don't see a reason for extreme. I just personally never saw any positive stability from 75% to 100%.

^^ strange, hw monitor does seem to show socket temps. Try Aida 64 (free).


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> How do i get socket temps? Here is a 10 run ibt quicke for temps
> 
> Edit: vcore jumps to 1.548+ when loaded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try using HWiNFO64. I use that to check my socket temps. It should detect the tempeture diode that gigabyte uses on their boards.

Yikes! You might want to drop down the LLC one notch.


----------



## Mega Man

wall o texts !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> OK...I am struggling with my overclock for the first time in my career....almost to the point were I am about to lose my mind and give up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MOBO > ASUS Sabertooth 990FX V2
> CPU & Cooler > FX8350 + Corsair H105 (big fatty fans)
> MEMORY > 8GB 1600mhz
> POWER SUPPLY > Antech Gamer 900
> VIDEO CARD > GTX 770
> HDDs/Optical drives > 128gbSSD boot, 256gbSSD game install, 500gb backup
> SOUND DEVICE > Onboard
> O/S > Win 8.1
> Case > Corsair Carbide Air540 and 1 million fans
> 
> 
> 
> So My old FX8320 (RIP) would hit 4.5 on air with no issues, and right around 1.4v ACTUAL VCORE. I was satisfied and my air cooling was not great, so I left it there.
> 
> Here I am with my FX8350, and I am struggling to get past 4.5 with my new water cooling loop and GREAT temps (Max of 51c both socket and core). It is needing ~1.45v actual to get me the same overclock as my less well cooled 8320.
> 
> I want to get more like 4.7-4.8ghz out of it, so I am worried I am going to be pushing some serious volts to get there. My question is....*** am I doing wrong. I have backed my memory way down to make sure it isn't the culprit.
> 
> I have followed all of the guides here, the recommended settings, etc. I almost feel like I need to just start over and leave everything on default except VCORE and CPU/NB with some mild increases, and see what happens. I almost feel like by ajusting DIGI+ settings, LLC, etc. I am over complicating things and somehow introducing some instabilities. Anyone have a similar experience, or am I just making that up? I may just be having to deal with a dud of a chip.
> 
> Tips?


are you cooling your vrms sockets ( see below ) front and back of board
see rigbuilder in my sig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been having some issues with my FX-8350, I've managed to hit the sweet 5.0Ghz, BUT the CPU socket after 10 mins of Prime is hitting nearly 80 Degrees C whilst the CPU itself only hits about 55-56 at max, I'm using a Corsair H100i and an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard.
> 
> What can I do to lower the socket temps?
> 
> Thanks


see above/below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> 1.54v and you mean something like 3m tape and a stock cpu fan on the back, would some like this do?
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak-vcx-01-universal-cooling-kit-n57gu
> or
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/akasa-ak675-intel-p4-cpu-cooling-fan-a85cj
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I was meaning.
> 
> My motherboard tray has a cutout section in the back, so you can access the CPU bracket, etc. The fan I used was big enough to basically cover the entire opening and sticky tape it to the back of the motherboard tray itself, blowing directly on the back of where the CPU is sitting. So nothing is in contact with the motherboard itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VRM's and CPU backside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note! My XSPC H2O 750 pump. Now operates at 16V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I butchered an old laptop charger with adjustable voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I do not know if the results are from better flow rates or a better mount. But I think it is from a better mount. Cause my TIM was all squeezed to the one side of my processor. So temps. Stressing 2 maximum IBT runs at 1.57V at 5GHz and I see 42C on the core. A millisecond spike up to 48C. Socket. The part I love the most! Is 58C! I will post screenies tomorrow. I can has 5.1GHz at 1.6V maybe?
> 
> Now you guys say 10X Very High IBT. If I set maximum on IBT with 16GB of ram it will take over 10mins a run. Seriously I cant wait that long!
> 
> EDIT: Remember guys this is on M5A99FX Pro R2.0. This aint no Crossahir or UD7.
Click to expand...

this !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloodkil93*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been having some issues with my FX-8350, I've managed to hit the sweet 5.0Ghz, BUT the CPU socket after 10 mins of Prime is hitting nearly 80 Degrees C whilst the CPU itself only hits about 55-56 at max, I'm using a Corsair H100i and an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Motherboard.
> 
> What can I do to lower the socket temps?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> see above
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> What voltage?
> 
> I have a 120 mm fan double sided taped to the back of my motherboard, and the stock cooler fan zip tied over the heatsink on the front side of the motherboard. My socket temp now stays within 5 degrees of my CPU temp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup just find an old fan and ziptie it lmao.. Looks so ghetto but my god it drops temps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Your cooler is good you can handle 1.5volts easy.. Im at 1.506 and played bf4 for 3 hours last night and never got above 48c.. (Im using a H100i so same thing)
> 
> Just to see what that thing is capable of, Start with disabling all power management options in bios. Turn of Turbo core. Set your multiplier to 23.5 and your FSB to 200Set just your Vcore to 1.5 leave NB/CPU to auto, for now. Set up your ram voltage and timings. set NB to 2400mhz HT to 2600. Now just set up the cpu LLC to Ultra high and if you have a 110 120 130%, Set it to 130%. Try that and run Prime 95 or OCCT for 5 min.. Everything ok. How do temps look.. Now go back change your Multipler to 24. Run for 5 min, no error, try 24.5. Same thing.. Till it errors out, or till you get to temps that are way to high.. If your close to over over 70C back it down.. Let us know what you come out with.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys seriously running 1.5 base with LLC at max? Doesnt that spike like ~1.56 - 1.60v on you under load (real vcore)?
> 
> I have mine at ~1.55 vcore (real vcore load) with medium LLC. If I peg Ultra, the vcore spikes ~1.63v and the thing black screen locks up (pretty sure that's the MB safety).
> 
> Just curious what ya'lls real vcore under load is with settings like that...
> 
> And yes, I have a giga board that will drop out when the vcore spikes above 1.6... everyone Ive had has done this (of the UD3s that is). Its a pain and I've chatted with the giga team about it and it seems to be a limit imposed on the UD3 that isn't there in the UD5 and UD7... (unless this dud chip is behind that too lol)
Click to expand...

they did this to assist with the vrms blowing up ( it is a problem )

also dont set cpu/nb to auto 1.2-1.3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Are you guys seriously running 1.5 base with LLC at max? Doesnt that spike like ~1.56 - 1.60v on you under load (real vcore)?
> 
> I have mine at ~1.55 vcore (real vcore load) with medium LLC. If I peg Ultra, the vcore spikes ~1.63v and the thing black screen locks up (pretty sure that's the MB safety).
> 
> Just curious what ya'lls real vcore under load is with settings like that...
> 
> And yes, I have a giga board that will drop out when the vcore spikes above 1.6... everyone Ive had has done this (of the UD3s that is). Its a pain and I've chatted with the giga team about it and it seems to be a limit imposed on the UD3 that isn't there in the UD5 and UD7... (unless this dud chip is behind that too lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they mean 1.45 - 1.46 @ max LLC to achieve that 1.5v
> 
> I don't see a reason why anyone would run extreme LLC. Ultra (75%) pretty much just puts it at whatever you set it to in the BIOS and that alone seems to be enough to completely eliminate any vdroop. I never had any positive results running 100% over 75% on my old 8350 or current 9590. Just my personal experience.
Click to expand...

L2N = LLC max !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Currently 5ghz on the cpu, i'm having trouble with it and my board but it's probably me more than anything.
> 
> I don't know if primarily my cooling because once i hit 1.5v+ my temps skyrocket. Is extreme LLC bad to do on gigabyte? Someone said earlier it causes major voltage spikes, which i have seen in cpuz very briefly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> iirc extreme on gigabyte is pure Vboost
> 
> drop it til you see some Vdroop (high or medium i think) then add to your offset or Vcore to compensate
> 
> 
> 
> will give that a try, i did something similar with ultra high but it was like extreme. This giga board is throwing me for a loop with these damn voltage offsets..... i'm not used to the offsets at all. Plus i suck at math and my math co-processor in my brain is about 80% error UN-corrected
Click to expand...

he is right i use med on giga and ultra on asus (on asus very minor vboost but i want to try to do it without sometime just been lazy !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> How do i get socket temps? Here is a 10 run ibt quicke for temps
> 
> Edit: vcore jumps to 1.548+ when loaded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


UD7s ( cant speak for ud5/3 ) do not have socket temps, only board i own that i dont keep apm/hpc enabled on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Currently 5ghz on the cpu, i'm having trouble with it and my board but it's probably me more than anything.
> 
> I don't know if primarily my cooling because once i hit 1.5v+ my temps skyrocket. Is extreme LLC bad to do on gigabyte? Someone said earlier it causes major voltage spikes, which i have seen in cpuz very briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. 1.48v @ 5ghz gives me roughly a 5 minute blend stable. I've ran 1.5v @ 5ghz for 30 minutes in blend (which I'm sure is at least 1-2 hour stable) but my socket temps are upwards of 75C and my core temps sit just around 61-63C sometimes spiking up to 68C briefly.
> 
> And this is on a custom loop, EK waterblock and plenty of rad space (600mm). All in all, I'm disappointed with my 9590 batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reference to the LLC, I don't see a reason for extreme. I just personally never saw any positive stability from 75% to 100%.
> 
> ^^ strange, hw monitor does seem to show socket temps. Try Aida 64 (free).
Click to expand...

if i am wrong which i dont think so as adia ( not free version ) does not for me iirc ( cant look atm pc is in pieces till full rebuild )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> How do i get socket temps? Here is a 10 run ibt quicke for temps
> 
> Edit: vcore jumps to 1.548+ when loaded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try Medium LLC, Aim for 1.56-1.58 in bios.

HWmonitor, just uninstall it.

HWinfo is pretty much the standard in this thread.

can be a bit buggy but in my experience that is usually due to not being full stable yet.

If your board uses an ITE chip then the CPU temp in that section will be your socket. the cpu temp in the FX-9590(8350 etc) section is your core temps


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wall o texts !
> 
> they did this to assist with the vrms blowing up ( it is a problem )
> 
> also dont set cpu/nb to auto 1.2-1.3


LOL, boards are alittle diffrent. If I didnt use ultra llc id get to much vdroop and have to really crank up the vcore to make up for it.. Where as setting it where it is it stays in place at 1.5v ALWAYS.

It's ok to set the cpu/nb up at auto on voltage and llc. the board will crank it up as it sees fit. *AS SEEN HERE* After getting the cpu vcore in line and stable then take the cpu/nb to manual and find the sweet spot there.. Also it all depends on what you have for settings. i was always setting it to low. For my stability i had to set it at 1.375v with high llc 130% But thats to get the NB to 2600mhz stable.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Alright I got to 4.8 doing the above (just a bit less vcore than 1.5) but failed p95 after 15-20 minutes.
> 
> 1.49-1.5v actual w/ hwmonitor. Temps maxing around 57.
> 
> What would you do next? Any tweaks to CPU/NB voltage? That temp worry you? I would love to get 4.8 stable.


Nope you should be good to go with those... As long as all the spread spectrum's are disabled and power managment cool n quiet is off you should be set.

NB/CPU Try with the voltages set at 1.312.. NB/CPU LLC set to high or one notch below the highest one shown. (75%) Then if you have a current percentage bring that to 130% That will bring your temps down also.. If you fail after that bring the nb/cpu voltages up a snidge, 1.325 seems to be the sweet spot for most.. Also do you have your NB at 2400Mhz and you HT at 2600mhz?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

This is for everyone have problems.

Do as I did here and your problems will go away.. Or should be easier to find.. Ignore the NB Voltage for now set that to AUTO AND SET YOUR NB TO 2400MHZ OVER 2600.Those are for after you get cpu 100% stable.... Also set the CPU/NB to 1.312 to start with and if it fails prim/occt bump it to 1.325

Let me know if this works for you guys too..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wall o texts !
> 
> they did this to assist with the vrms blowing up ( it is a problem )
> 
> also dont set cpu/nb to auto 1.2-1.3
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, boards are alittle diffrent. If I didnt use ultra llc id get to much vdroop and have to really crank up the vcore to make up for it.. Where as setting it where it is it stays in place at 1.5v ALWAYS.
> 
> It's ok to set the cpu/nb up at auto on voltage and llc. the board will crank it up as it sees fit. *AS SEEN HERE* After getting the cpu vcore in line and stable then take the cpu/nb to manual and find the sweet spot there.. Also it all depends on what you have for settings. i was always setting it to low. For my stability i had to set it at 1.375v with high llc 130% But thats to get the NB to 2600mhz stable.
Click to expand...

1 no they are not different. i have owned a few CVFzs, all were the same with 4 different chips ( with in reason ) ( llc ) not to mention the 4 different boards i currently have in my position for all the 83xxs

2 no the board does not crank anything up. auto is a preset number/setting. which _*can and does change*_ with various bios updates, but also stays the same no matter your clock. asus likes to default to 1.4, considering chips stock is ~ 1.1v this is too much. considering this is the SECOND largest heat producer, ( ht being first ) this will effect your ocablility !

( this is not intel with sliding vcore )
3 llc auto, again useless as i posted above it is a PRESET setting, ( usually extreme but not always )

4 ironically i only need near 1.4 for 2700, on all three chips ( have not oced my 9790 ) 1.2-1.3 EVERY TIME for 2600

lastly ultra llc and extreme are different, asn i was not commenting that comment to you, it was to the person that said " there is no reason to use extreme llc " which is not true, you use it when pushing ~ 2v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he is right i use med on giga and ultra on asus (on asus very minor vboost but i want to try to do it without sometime just been lazy !


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Here is something to ponder...

Not sure if anyone has noticed this before.. If I do not set my ram to the D.O.C.P it shows up at 1600mhz but when I use docp it shows 2400mhz

Now mind you it shows on CPUz that it is truly running at 2400mhz but why does it change in windows?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> This is for everyone have problems.
> 
> Do as I did here and your problems will go away.. Or should be easier to find.. Ignore the NB Voltage for now set that to AUTO AND SET YOUR NB TO 2400MHZ OVER 2600.Those are for after you get cpu 100% stable.... Also set the CPU/NB to 1.312 to start with and if it fails prim/occt bump it to 1.325
> 
> Let me know if this works for you guys too..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Arrgh..

Hate to tell you this but, you can't simply show someone your settings and tell them it will be guaranteed to work.









Different chips require different LOVE


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> This is for everyone have problems.
> 
> Do as I did here and your problems will go away.. Or should be easier to find.. Ignore the NB Voltage for now set that to AUTO AND SET YOUR NB TO 2400MHZ OVER 2600.Those are for after you get cpu 100% stable.... Also set the CPU/NB to 1.312 to start with and if it fails prim/occt bump it to 1.325
> 
> Let me know if this works for you guys too..


another useless post.

first if you are having problems your goal is to ELIMINATE probable issues.. IE dont OC the imc ( both ram and cpu/nb ) start with your oc ( CPU ONLY ) and you start with multi only or FSB with all other settings at or below stock speeds.

then assuming you did fsb or are ocing other things ( IE CPU/NB ) once that is stable you change ONE at a time. until you know that is stable then move on.

LAST throw in the ram to the mix,

you dont OC everything you can till you dont know whats going on then fumbling through the muck not knowing what is failing


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 no they are not different. i have owned a few CVFzs, all were the same with 4 different chips ( with in reason ) ( llc ) not to mention the 4 different boards i currently have in my position for all the 83xxs
> 
> 2 no the board does not crank anything up. auto is a preset number/setting. which _*can and does change*_ with various bios updates, but also stays the same no matter your clock. asus likes to default to 1.4, considering chips stock is ~ 1.1v this is too much. considering this is the SECOND largest heat producer, ( ht being first ) this will effect your ocablility !
> 
> ( this is not intel with sliding vcore )
> 3 llc auto, again useless as i posted above it is a PRESET setting, ( usually extreme but not always )
> 
> 4 ironically i only need near 1.4 for 2700, on all three chips ( have not oced my 9790 ) 1.2-1.3 EVERY TIME for 2600
> 
> lastly ultra llc and extreme are different, asn i was not commenting that comment to you, it was to the person that said " there is no reason to use extreme llc " which is not true, you use it when pushing ~ 2v.


That is weird then.. When I have myn set to auto voltage for cpu/nb and auto llc for cpu/nb it will start at 1.1v but will crank itself to 1.45~1.51v under load..... all on its own.. Thats what iv herd from many users too. Thats why most using auto have such high temps. I can show you if you like?

But also its not a bad thing to start with when your starting to oc "just" you cpu.. You get your clock set and voltages set for it, then you go to the next thing on the list the nb/cpu and start downing that till you get unstable.. Now lots of variables to this.. One is cpu, two is memory three is if your overclocking your NB to over 2400mhz and five would be your fsb but the latter wont effect it to much... Like me, I have high mhz ram so I'm going to have to up that to compensate.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

All
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try Medium LLC, Aim for 1.56-1.58 in bios.
> 
> HWmonitor, just uninstall it.
> 
> HWinfo is pretty much the standard in this thread.
> 
> can be a bit buggy but in my experience that is usually due to not being full stable yet.
> 
> If your board uses an ITE chip then the CPU temp in that section will be your socket. the cpu temp in the FX-9590(8350 etc) section is your core temps


I gave this a shot, im not stable but temps are way better strangely. However my Vdroop is fierce @ high/medium. I set to 1.6 in bios and it still dropping to 1.500v under load. I guess i'll try Ultra high next but this is really bad vdroop?

also it shouldn't take 1.525vcore(extreme LLC) to get stable @ 5ghz or is this normal?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 no they are not different. i have owned a few CVFzs, all were the same with 4 different chips ( with in reason ) ( llc ) not to mention the 4 different boards i currently have in my position for all the 83xxs
> 
> 2 no the board does not crank anything up. auto is a preset number/setting. which _*can and does change*_ with various bios updates, but also stays the same no matter your clock. asus likes to default to 1.4, considering chips stock is ~ 1.1v this is too much. considering this is the SECOND largest heat producer, ( ht being first ) this will effect your ocablility !
> 
> ( this is not intel with sliding vcore )
> 3 llc auto, again useless as i posted above it is a PRESET setting, ( usually extreme but not always )
> 
> 4 ironically i only need near 1.4 for 2700, on all three chips ( have not oced my 9790 ) 1.2-1.3 EVERY TIME for 2600
> 
> lastly ultra llc and extreme are different, asn i was not commenting that comment to you, it was to the person that said " there is no reason to use extreme llc " which is not true, you use it when pushing ~ 2v.
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird then.. When I have myn set to auto voltage for cpu/nb and auto llc for cpu/nb it will start at 1.1v but will crank itself to 1.45~1.51v under load..... all on its own.. Thats what iv herd from many users too. Thats why most using auto have such high temps. I can show you if you like?
> 
> But also its not a bad thing to start with when your starting to oc "just" you cpu.. You get your clock set and voltages set for it, then you go to the next thing on the list the nb/cpu and start downing that till you get unstable.. Now lots of variables to this.. One is cpu, two is memory three is if your overclocking your NB to over 2400mhz and five would be your fsb but the latter wont effect it to much... Like me, I have high mhz ram so I'm going to have to up that to compensate.
Click to expand...

i would be willing to bet

1 downclocking ( CNQ ) or 2 Software reading is wrong ( very likely ) and you have not check it with a multimeter

lastly it again is a HORRIBLE thing to do at start of ocing, how do oyu know your chip can hit 2600 CPU/NB ( it is rare but can happen that your imc can not do it )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> All
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try Medium LLC, Aim for 1.56-1.58 in bios.
> 
> HWmonitor, just uninstall it.
> 
> HWinfo is pretty much the standard in this thread.
> 
> can be a bit buggy but in my experience that is usually due to not being full stable yet.
> 
> If your board uses an ITE chip then the CPU temp in that section will be your socket. the cpu temp in the FX-9590(8350 etc) section is your core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave this a shot, im not stable but temps are way better strangely. However my Vdroop is fierce @ high/medium. I set to 1.6 in bios and it still dropping to 1.500v under load. I guess i'll try Ultra high next but this is really bad vdroop?
> 
> also it shouldn't take 1.525vcore(extreme LLC) to get stable @ 5ghz or is this normal?
Click to expand...

can take 1.6+ for 5ghz, giga has high vdroop, and you cdan do it without high llc just up your vcore ( which causes less heat anyway, both vrm and cpu {talking about heat } )

do you have apm enabled?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

I have everything off, turbo, AP,c6, coolnquiet, etc. I was kinda hoping for some benching beyond 5ghz having to do 1.6v+ for 5ghz makes it sound like the board is going to hold me back?

I saw a video for a vdroop mod, its an old video but i wonder if it applies to the rev 3.0 ud7. It was done by Sinhardware.


----------



## Mega Man

just up the volts, you can do it, i do


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Deadly, so long as you can keep the thermals down up the vcore


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> That is weird then.. When I have myn set to auto voltage for cpu/nb and auto llc for cpu/nb it will start at 1.1v but will crank itself to 1.45~1.51v under load..... all on its own.. Thats what iv herd from many users too. Thats why most using auto have such high temps. I can show you if you like?
> 
> But also its not a bad thing to start with when your starting to oc "just" you cpu.. You get your clock set and voltages set for it, then you go to the next thing on the list the nb/cpu and start downing that till you get unstable.. Now lots of variables to this.. One is cpu, two is memory three is if your overclocking your NB to over 2400mhz and five would be your fsb but the latter wont effect it to much... Like me, I have high mhz ram so I'm going to have to up that to compensate.


This is the issue everyone has when people start stating steps that will help - when they do not fully understand how it works themselves.

The reason you setting it to AUTO for CPU/NB Voltage & LLC is that you are most likely having a default voltage of 1.1 V set, when you use AUTO for Voltage. It is also setting your LLC to Extreme or Very High (my bet is Extreme) this is causing you to have vBoost on the CPU/NB under load.

This will look like the mobo upping voltage under load. It's just insane vBoost. You can actually test this, buy setting AUTO in bios for both Voltage and LLC of the CPU/NB - then open up AI Suite II in windows, if you open TurboV & DIGI+ options - it will show you what value the Mobo has set!

It's good to help others, but sometimes the best help you can do, it hold your tongue!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> This is for everyone have problems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do as I did here and your problems will go away.. Or should be easier to find.. Ignore the NB Voltage for now set that to AUTO AND SET YOUR NB TO 2400MHZ OVER 2600.Those are for after you get cpu 100% stable.... Also set the CPU/NB to 1.312 to start with and if it fails prim/occt bump it to 1.325
> 
> Let me know if this works for you guys too..


First off, CHVFZ can do 2600mhz nb on stock volts.

CPU/NB should never go above 1.2v-1.25v unless you are riding your HT and your NB to insane clocks. (ie 2750 nb and 3600 ht)

you kinda need to go that way to get the benefits out of 2400mhz ram, short of 2700nb and 2900ht, 2133 ram will always be better.

manual > DOCP


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> All
> I gave this a shot, im not stable but temps are way better strangely. However my Vdroop is fierce @ high/medium. I set to 1.6 in bios and it still dropping to 1.500v under load. I guess i'll try Ultra high next but this is really bad vdroop?
> 
> also it shouldn't take 1.525vcore(extreme LLC) to get stable @ 5ghz or is this normal?


your voltage range with 1.525 + extreme LLC (1.52-1.56v) is right about the average for most that can hit 5gz

vdroop isn't really a bad thing for these chips. you are just avoiding the Voltage spikes with vboost, which can get pretty intense on these chips.

I've only managed to get benchable 5ghz profiles with high LLC on my chip with my cooling. using ultra high on that preset would cause the computer to lock up during benches.

also whats your PPL or VDDA set at (can't remember what giga names it)


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your voltage range with 1.525 + extreme LLC (1.52-1.56v) is right about the average for most that can hit 5gz
> 
> vdroop isn't really a bad thing for these chips. you are just avoiding the Voltage spikes with vboost, which can get pretty intense on these chips.
> 
> I've only managed to get benchable 5ghz profiles with high LLC on my chip with my cooling. using ultra high on that preset would cause the computer to lock up during benches.
> 
> also whats your PPL or VDDA set at (can't remember what giga names it)


On my UD5 it was called CPU PLL Voltage


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> VRM's and CPU backside.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note! My XSPC H2O 750 pump. Now operates at 16V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I butchered an old laptop charger with adjustable voltage!
> 
> Now I do not know if the results are from better flow rates or a better mount. But I think it is from a better mount. Cause my TIM was all squeezed to the one side of my processor. So temps. Stressing 2 maximum IBT runs at 1.57V at 5GHz and I see 42C on the core. A millisecond spike up to 48C. Socket. The part I love the most! Is 58C! I will post screenies tomorrow. I can has 5.1GHz at 1.6V maybe?
> 
> Now you guys say 10X Very High IBT. If I set maximum on IBT with 16GB of ram it will take over 10mins a run. Seriously I cant wait that long!
> 
> EDIT: Remember guys this is on M5A99FX Pro R2.0. This aint no Crossahir or UD7.
> 
> 
> 
> How's the loop doing at 16V?
> 
> Do bubbles disappear quicker?
Click to expand...

What bubbles?







I revved 'er up to 24V to force the bubbles out. But I do not wan't to run it that high for very long. So I run it at 16V. I do not want to find myself without a pump a month down the line.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I revved 'er up to 24V to force the bubbles out. But I do not wan't to run it that high for very long. So I run it at 16V. I do not want to find myself without a pump a month down the line.


Nice..
















Can you see the liquid going nuts at 24V??









I am actually forcing bubbles to the loop to see how fast they go..









TBH, I didnt run flat at 24. It was 26


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 no they are not different. i have owned a few CVFzs, all were the same with 4 different chips ( with in reason ) ( llc ) not to mention the 4 different boards i currently have in my position for all the 83xxs
> 
> 2 no the board does not crank anything up. auto is a preset number/setting. which _*can and does change*_ with various bios updates, but also stays the same no matter your clock. asus likes to default to 1.4, considering chips stock is ~ 1.1v this is too much. considering this is the SECOND largest heat producer, ( ht being first ) this will effect your ocablility !
> 
> ( this is not intel with sliding vcore )
> 3 llc auto, again useless as i posted above it is a PRESET setting, ( usually extreme but not always )
> 
> 4 ironically i only need near 1.4 for 2700, on all three chips ( have not oced my 9790 ) 1.2-1.3 EVERY TIME for 2600
> 
> lastly ultra llc and extreme are different, asn i was not commenting that comment to you, it was to the person that said " there is no reason to use extreme llc " which is not true, you use it when pushing ~ 2v.


Lol and how many people here are going to be pushing 2 volts?

75% LLC vs 100% in real world applications (4.7 - 5.1 ghz).


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Lol and how many people here are going to be pushing 2 volts?
> 
> 75% LLC vs 100% in real world applications (4.7 - 5.1 ghz).


Isn't that what happened at chernobyl? Someone hit the Extreme LLC and vcore 2v button?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Lol and how many people here are going to be pushing 2 volts?
> 
> 75% LLC vs 100% in real world applications (4.7 - 5.1 ghz).
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what happened at chernobyl? Someone hit the Extreme LLC and vcore 2v button?
Click to expand...











Nah , they were stability testing at 5 ghz on a 212 ;P


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah , they were stability testing at 5 ghz on a 212 ;P


Rumor was they tried to run a stock AMD cooler on a 9590


----------



## mus1mus

Oops!!!



Extreme LLC made this!!!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oops!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme LLC made this!!!


thats what happens when you use lighter fluid as a cooling agent. I think he was drunk and forgot where the grill was


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> This is the issue everyone has when people start stating steps that will help - when they do not fully understand how it works themselves.
> 
> The reason you setting it to AUTO for CPU/NB Voltage & LLC is that you are most likely having a default voltage of 1.1 V set, when you use AUTO for Voltage. It is also setting your LLC to Extreme or Very High (my bet is Extreme) this is causing you to have vBoost on the CPU/NB under load.
> 
> This will look like the mobo upping voltage under load. It's just insane vBoost. You can actually test this, buy setting AUTO in bios for both Voltage and LLC of the CPU/NB - then open up AI Suite II in windows, if you open TurboV & DIGI+ options - it will show you what value the Mobo has set!
> 
> It's good to help others, but sometimes the best help you can do, it hold your tongue!


Maybe you should hold your tongue...... If you read anything I wrote I never stated to leave it this way, its just to get the cpu overclocked to 4.8ghz and what you need to set your vcore to, to make it stable. my god, its just a starting point. and Yes I know what it is doing and why it ramps up to 1.45v..

http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> First off, CHVFZ can do 2600mhz nb on stock volts.
> 
> CPU/NB should never go above 1.2v-1.25v unless you are riding your HT and your NB to insane clocks. (ie 2750 nb and 3600 ht)
> 
> you kinda need to go that way to get the benefits out of 2400mhz ram, short of 2700nb and 2900ht, 2133 ram will always be better.
> 
> manual > DOCP


OMG.... Its not like I havnt spent the last 4 weeks since I got the board trying to make my system stable.. cpu/nb at 1.2-1.25v make the system crash/bluescreen/restart when running occt/prime. Im also I'm quoting a guide that actually got me stable. Instead of 20 diffrnt people stating set yours to this, this, this, this, this... I think i'll stick to what the rog.forum stated as a guide and am sticking with that.. Second thing, the NB cannot do 2600mhz NB stable at defualt voltages. I need 1.265V NB and need to up my CPU/NB all the way to 1.375v... Iv tried to lower it over and over, guess what it becomes unstable..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Maybe you should hold your tongue...... If you read anything I wrote I never stated to leave it this way, its just to get the cpu overclocked to 4.8ghz and what you need to set your vcore to, to make it stable. my god, its just a starting point. and Yes I know what it is doing and why it ramps up to 1.45v..
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/
> OMG.... Its not like I havnt spent the last 4 weeks since I got the board trying to make my system stable.. cpu/nb at 1.2-1.25v make the system crash/bluescreen/restart when running occt/prime. Im also I'm quoting a guide that actually got me stable. Instead of 20 diffrnt people stating set yours to this, this, this, this, this... I think i'll stick to what the rog.forum stated as a guide and am sticking with that.. Second thing, the NB cannot do 2600mhz NB stable. I need 1.265V NB and need to up my CPU/NB all the way to 1.375v... Iv tried to lower it over and over, guess what it becomes unstable..


4 weeks? Lmao

Boy, you need to change that attitude towards people trying to help you. Else, get back to the forum you gained your knowledge from.

These people are here since the thread existed. You wanna point them wrong?,

If they told you there, you can get to 4.8, these people will teach how to get to 5+GHz.
If they told you 2400 ram is the best, look at how people here match your numbers at lower MHz.

Anyway, if you won't agree, you have all the right to think you do better. So stick with your so-called 4.8 unstable!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> thats what happens when you use lighter fluid as a cooling agent. I think he was drunk and forgot where the grill was


He saw someone did 2+ volts on pot.
He tried 2 volts core after his pot.


----------



## DOS Chuck

From all of the hit or miss trials I've done, and I'm still a bit reluctant to increase voltages, although I have tried.....................I consider myself safe and happy with 4.3GHz and it never gets above 40c. Would I like 5? Hell yes. Would it make Skyrim play any better? Hell no.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> From all of the hit or miss trials I've done, and I'm still a bit reluctant to increase voltages, although I have tried.....................I consider myself safe and happy with 4.3GHz and it never gets above 40c. Would I like 5? Hell yes. Would it make Skyrim play any better? Hell no.


Skyrim is too old for the argument. It's now Watchdogs as I've heard..lol


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He saw someone did 2+ volts on pot.
> He tried 2 volts core after his pot.


I would love to see this if its on video. But why is there lighter fluid in the pic?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I would love to see this if its on video. But why is there lighter fluid in the pic?


Lol.. You do know all that was meant for some exaggeration







right.

Here it is:


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4 weeks? Lmao
> 
> Boy, you need to change that attitude towards people trying to help you. Else, get back to the forum you gained your knowledge from.
> 
> These people are here since the thread existed. You wanna point them wrong?,
> 
> If they told you there, you can get to 4.8, these people will teach how to get to 5+GHz.
> If they told you 2400 ram is the best, look at how people here match your numbers at lower MHz.
> 
> Anyway, if you won't agree, you have all the right to think you do better. So stick with your so-called 4.8 unstable!


Blah blah blah. If you look at my sig you can see that iv been beyond 5ghz. Its since my last board died that i cannot get my cpu past 4.8ghz. It probably got damaged or is just getting old. I could waste the money and get a 9590 and get back to 5.0+ ghz. But intels X99.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Blah blah blah. If you look at my sig you can see that iv been beyond 5ghz. Its since my last board died that i cannot get my cpu past 4.8ghz. It probably got damaged or is just getting old. I could waste the money and get a 9590 and get back to 5.0+ ghz. But intels X99.


Pfft!

If you are as good as you are trying to imply,, I'll shut up. And I know others will agree.. But you simply are not..

So stick with your mental state and fool a dog. You'll have easier time doing so.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Maybe you should hold your tongue...... If you read anything I wrote I never stated to leave it this way, its just to get the cpu overclocked to 4.8ghz and what you need to set your vcore to, to make it stable. my god, its just a starting point. and Yes I know what it is doing and why it ramps up to 1.45v..
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/
> OMG.... Its not like I havnt spent the last 4 weeks since I got the board trying to make my system stable.. cpu/nb at 1.2-1.25v make the system crash/bluescreen/restart when running occt/prime. Im also I'm quoting a guide that actually got me stable. Instead of 20 diffrnt people stating set yours to this, this, this, this, this... I think i'll stick to what the rog.forum stated as a guide and am sticking with that.. Second thing, the NB cannot do 2600mhz NB stable at defualt voltages. I need 1.265V NB and need to up my CPU/NB all the way to 1.375v... Iv tried to lower it over and over, guess what it becomes unstable..


omg its not like ive spent over a year with this board, 2400mhz ram and solid 4.65 24/7 overclock.

no i absluttly dont know what i'm talking about.

there is a reason i have 1.2k posts in this thread and all of 7 in the rog forum. the regulars here are generally better. gamers vs enthusiests.. who do u think has more knowledge and experiance?

fact of the matter is you are basiclky pressing go on a predefined preset. get yourself out of docp and into maunel and lock **** down. auto is good for some things.. but not all. how bought u do some reading in this thread (which has existed since day 1 vishera) might give you some insight... or u can just blatently ignore the knowledgeable ppl and make a fool of yourself
your call really

2600mhz is entirely possiable, you get better scores in synthetics if you overvolt it. but you dont need too. and hiw sure are you that it is the nb that is failing? how do you know that your imc can actually handle it? most vish can do 2400 but not without tweaking


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I revved 'er up to 24V to force the bubbles out. But I do not wan't to run it that high for very long. So I run it at 16V. I do not want to find myself without a pump a month down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the liquid going nuts at 24V??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually forcing bubbles to the loop to see how fast they go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I didnt run flat at 24. It was 26
Click to expand...

Gosh you are mad!!!!!!! A week at 26! That is almost 120% over what that pump is rated for. You should be reported for pump abuse!























But those bubbles were going so fast I couldn't follow them with my eyes!









Anyway's I tried 5.1GHz. Unfortunately it was a no go. I said that 1.625V was the limit that I would not pass. And 5.1 couldn't even do 1 IBT run at that voltage. So yeah.
However I am at 5 with 1.585V in BIOS. Actually 1.584V with a bit of vdroop. Very High LLC.

Now I need the Asus guys to give me some assist please. This is where I currently am.

That is 5GHz with 1.584V. Temps are stable at 43C core with occasional spikes. However! I can not figure out what has happened. I now throttle at 65C?!?! I used to downclock at 75! I can not figure out what has changed! APM is off. HPC off or on does not make a difference. CPU temp is set to ignore in the BIOS. I have tried 1501 and now 2503 BIOS's and that does not make a difference! WTH!?! So I get to about 5 or 6 stable runs and then the Socket will touch that 65 and boom! I can see a core drops to 1.4Ghz for not even a second and then rev back up. It barely even makes a difference to an IBT pass. 90-95 Gflops vs 100. But it IS there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4 weeks? Lmao
> 
> Boy, you need to change that attitude towards people trying to help you. Else, get back to the forum you gained your knowledge from.
> 
> These people are here since the thread existed. You wanna point them wrong?,
> 
> If they told you there, you can get to 4.8, these people will teach how to get to 5+GHz.
> If they told you 2400 ram is the best, look at how people here match your numbers at lower MHz.
> 
> Anyway, if you won't agree, you have all the right to think you do better. So stick with your so-called 4.8 unstable!
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah. If you look at my sig you can see that iv been beyond 5ghz. Its since my last board died that i cannot get my cpu past 4.8ghz. It probably got damaged or is just getting old. I could waste the money and get a 9590 and get back to 5.0+ ghz. But intels X99.
Click to expand...

Well then you are doing something VERY wrong. FX's here have been going at 5+ at 1.6V or more since day one 24/7 and we have seen NO degradation. MegaMan, KyadCK, Red1776. All have 5.2+ chips. And they have been pushing massive volts and no degradation has been seen with their day one chips. So if you are degrading a Vishera it is the first I have EVER seen in the year I have been in this club. So maybe you should listen to their advice. These are the most experienced FX users out there. I am sure if they wanted to they would put the girls at the ROG forums to shame.









EDIT: Oh also Mega and the likes. What is a good way to test RAM OC stability? Downclock CPU a bit. Clock up RAM and NB and run IBT again? I wanna get my RAM back up to 2300 and my NB will be at 2500 with my 250 base clock


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I revved 'er up to 24V to force the bubbles out. But I do not wan't to run it that high for very long. So I run it at 16V. I do not want to find myself without a pump a month down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the liquid going nuts at 24V??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually forcing bubbles to the loop to see how fast they go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I didnt run flat at 24. It was 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh you are mad!!!!!!! A week at 26! That is almost 120% over what that pump is rated for. You should be reported for pump abuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those bubbles were going so fast I couldn't follow them with my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway's I tried 5.1GHz. Unfortunately it was a no go. I said that 1.625V was the limit that I would not pass. And 5.1 couldn't even do 1 IBT run at that voltage. So yeah.
> However I am at 5 with 1.585V in BIOS. Actually 1.584V with a bit of vdroop. Very High LLC.
> 
> Now I need the Asus guys to give me some assist please. This is where I currently am.
> 
> That is 5GHz with 1.584V. Temps are stable at 43C core with occasional spikes. However! I can not figure out what has happened. I now throttle at 65C?!?! I used to downclock at 75! I can not figure out what has changed! APM is off. HPC off or on does not make a difference. CPU temp is set to ignore in the BIOS. I have tried 1501 and now 2503 BIOS's and that does not make a difference! WTH!?!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4 weeks? Lmao
> 
> Boy, you need to change that attitude towards people trying to help you. Else, get back to the forum you gained your knowledge from.
> 
> These people are here since the thread existed. You wanna point them wrong?,
> 
> If they told you there, you can get to 4.8, these people will teach how to get to 5+GHz.
> If they told you 2400 ram is the best, look at how people here match your numbers at lower MHz.
> 
> Anyway, if you won't agree, you have all the right to think you do better. So stick with your so-called 4.8 unstable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah. If you look at my sig you can see that iv been beyond 5ghz. Its since my last board died that i cannot get my cpu past 4.8ghz. It probably got damaged or is just getting old. I could waste the money and get a 9590 and get back to 5.0+ ghz. But intels X99.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you are doing something VERY wrong. FX's here have been going at 5+ at 1.6V or more since day one 24/7 and we have seen NO degradation. MegaMan, KyadCK, Red1776. All have 5.2+ chips. And they have been pushing massive volts and no degradation has been seen with their day one chips. So if you are degrading a Vishera it is the first I have EVER seen in the year I have been in this club. So maybe you should listen to their advice. These are the most experienced FX users out there. I am sure if they wanted to they would put the girls at the ROG forums to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh also Mega and the likes. What is a good way to test RAM OC stability? Downclock CPU a bit. Clock up RAM and NB and run IBT again?
Click to expand...

You're probably throttling because of current draw and not temps Alistair. Just my guess the board can't supply enough power to sustain that voltage/clock.

I haven't seen any real degradation in the FX CPUs to date. When they quit they just up and quit , well at least my 8350 did. Just Poof black screen no boot. Done.

Memtest will let you know if it's stable or not.


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I revved 'er up to 24V to force the bubbles out. But I do not wan't to run it that high for very long. So I run it at 16V. I do not want to find myself without a pump a month down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the liquid going nuts at 24V??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually forcing bubbles to the loop to see how fast they go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I didnt run flat at 24. It was 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh you are mad!!!!!!! A week at 26! That is almost 120% over what that pump is rated for. You should be reported for pump abuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those bubbles were going so fast I couldn't follow them with my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway's I tried 5.1GHz. Unfortunately it was a no go. I said that 1.625V was the limit that I would not pass. And 5.1 couldn't even do 1 IBT run at that voltage. So yeah.
> However I am at 5 with 1.585V in BIOS. Actually 1.584V with a bit of vdroop. Very High LLC.
> 
> Now I need the Asus guys to give me some assist please. This is where I currently am.
> 
> That is 5GHz with 1.584V. Temps are stable at 43C core with occasional spikes. However! I can not figure out what has happened. I now throttle at 65C?!?! I used to downclock at 75! I can not figure out what has changed! APM is off. HPC off or on does not make a difference. CPU temp is set to ignore in the BIOS. I have tried 1501 and now 2503 BIOS's and that does not make a difference! WTH!?!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4 weeks? Lmao
> 
> Boy, you need to change that attitude towards people trying to help you. Else, get back to the forum you gained your knowledge from.
> 
> These people are here since the thread existed. You wanna point them wrong?,
> 
> If they told you there, you can get to 4.8, these people will teach how to get to 5+GHz.
> If they told you 2400 ram is the best, look at how people here match your numbers at lower MHz.
> 
> Anyway, if you won't agree, you have all the right to think you do better. So stick with your so-called 4.8 unstable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah. If you look at my sig you can see that iv been beyond 5ghz. Its since my last board died that i cannot get my cpu past 4.8ghz. It probably got damaged or is just getting old. I could waste the money and get a 9590 and get back to 5.0+ ghz. But intels X99.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you are doing something VERY wrong. FX's here have been going at 5+ at 1.6V or more since day one 24/7 and we have seen NO degradation. MegaMan, KyadCK, Red1776. All have 5.2+ chips. And they have been pushing massive volts and no degradation has been seen with their day one chips. So if you are degrading a Vishera it is the first I have EVER seen in the year I have been in this club. So maybe you should listen to their advice. These are the most experienced FX users out there. I am sure if they wanted to they would put the girls at the ROG forums to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh also Mega and the likes. What is a good way to test RAM OC stability? Downclock CPU a bit. Clock up RAM and NB and run IBT again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably throttling because of current draw and not temps Alistair. Just my guess the board can't supply enough power to sustain that voltage/clock.
> 
> I haven't seen any real degradation in the FX CPUs to date. When they quit they just up and quit , well at least my 8350 did. Just Poof black screen no boot. Done.
Click to expand...

If it was current wouldn't it throttle almost straight as I put a load on it? It definitely seems to happen as I hit 65C socket.

EDIT: The little board that could.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 no they are not different. i have owned a few CVFzs, all were the same with 4 different chips ( with in reason ) ( llc ) not to mention the 4 different boards i currently have in my position for all the 83xxs
> 
> 2 no the board does not crank anything up. auto is a preset number/setting. which _*can and does change*_ with various bios updates, but also stays the same no matter your clock. asus likes to default to 1.4, considering chips stock is ~ 1.1v this is too much. considering this is the SECOND largest heat producer, ( ht being first ) this will effect your ocablility !
> 
> ( this is not intel with sliding vcore )
> 3 llc auto, again useless as i posted above it is a PRESET setting, ( usually extreme but not always )
> 
> 4 ironically i only need near 1.4 for 2700, on all three chips ( have not oced my 9790 ) 1.2-1.3 EVERY TIME for 2600
> 
> lastly ultra llc and extreme are different, asn i was not commenting that comment to you, it was to the person that said " there is no reason to use extreme llc " which is not true, you use it when pushing ~ 2v.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and how many people here are going to be pushing 2 volts?
> 
> 75% LLC vs 100% in real world applications (4.7 - 5.1 ghz).
Click to expand...

Ok. Since you can not seem to be able to fully read.

Sit down a sec. Us hillbillies here at ocn wanna egimacate (educate) you a min.

2v is actually CONSERVATIVE for L2n in case you don't know. That is liquid nitrogen. The real reason CVFz exists is L2n.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Lol and how many people here are going to be pushing 2 volts?
> 
> 75% LLC vs 100% in real world applications (4.7 - 5.1 ghz).
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what happened at chernobyl? Someone hit the Extreme LLC and vcore 2v button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah , they were stability testing at 5 ghz on a 212 ;P
Click to expand...

Haha ha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> This is the issue everyone has when people start stating steps that will help - when they do not fully understand how it works themselves.
> 
> The reason you setting it to AUTO for CPU/NB Voltage & LLC is that you are most likely having a default voltage of 1.1 V set, when you use AUTO for Voltage. It is also setting your LLC to Extreme or Very High (my bet is Extreme) this is causing you to have vBoost on the CPU/NB under load.
> 
> This will look like the mobo upping voltage under load. It's just insane vBoost. You can actually test this, buy setting AUTO in bios for both Voltage and LLC of the CPU/NB - then open up AI Suite II in windows, if you open TurboV & DIGI+ options - it will show you what value the Mobo has set!
> 
> It's good to help others, but sometimes the best help you can do, it hold your tongue!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should hold your tongue...... If you read anything I wrote I never stated to leave it this way, its just to get the cpu overclocked to 4.8ghz and what you need to set your vcore to, to make it stable. my god, its just a starting point. and Yes I know what it is doing and why it ramps up to 1.45v..
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> First off, CHVFZ can do 2600mhz nb on stock volts.
> 
> CPU/NB should never go above 1.2v-1.25v unless you are riding your HT and your NB to insane clocks. (ie 2750 nb and 3600 ht)
> 
> you kinda need to go that way to get the benefits out of 2400mhz ram, short of 2700nb and 2900ht, 2133 ram will always be better.
> 
> manual > DOCP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.... Its not like I havnt spent the last 4 weeks since I got the board trying to make my system stable.. cpu/nb at 1.2-1.25v make the system crash/bluescreen/restart when running occt/prime. Im also I'm quoting a guide that actually got me stable. Instead of 20 diffrnt people stating set yours to this, this, this, this, this... I think i'll stick to what the rog.forum stated as a guide and am sticking with that.. Second thing, the NB cannot do 2600mhz NB stable at defualt voltages. I need 1.265V NB and need to up my CPU/NB all the way to 1.375v... Iv tried to lower it over and over, guess what it becomes unstable..[/quotes]
> 
> Wow. A whole 4 weeks. You sure have more experience then we have. I guess this thread got 35k +posts in tye last 3 weeks.
> 
> Please do enlighten us hillbillies on how to oc as 5.55ghz, 2400 ram sure don't seem like enough on water.
> 
> Or 4.8ghz ( due to ht heat is to much to my liking ) 2700cpu/nb 3900ht and 2400 ram.
> 
> That obviously is not even close to what you are able to run. Won't even get into the 5.2-5.3ghz chips
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS Chuck*
> 
> From all of the hit or miss trials I've done, and I'm still a bit reluctant to increase voltages, although I have tried.....................I consider myself safe and happy with 4.3GHz and it never gets above 40c. Would I like 5? Hell yes. Would it make Skyrim play any better? Hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skyrim is too old for the argument. It's now Watchdogs as I've heard..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but from what I heard 32bit onry
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What bubbles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I revved 'er up to 24V to force the bubbles out. But I do not wan't to run it that high for very long. So I run it at 16V. I do not want to find myself without a pump a month down the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the liquid going nuts at 24V??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually forcing bubbles to the loop to see how fast they go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I didnt run flat at 24. It was 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh you are mad!!!!!!! A week at 26! That is almost 120% over what that pump is rated for. You should be reported for pump abuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those bubbles were going so fast I couldn't follow them with my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway's I tried 5.1GHz. Unfortunately it was a no go. I said that 1.625V was the limit that I would not pass. And 5.1 couldn't even do 1 IBT run at that voltage. So yeah.
> However I am at 5 with 1.585V in BIOS. Actually 1.584V with a bit of vdroop. Very High LLC.
> 
> Now I need the Asus guys to give me some assist please. This is where I currently am.
> 
> That is 5GHz with 1.584V. Temps are stable at 43C core with occasional spikes. However! I can not figure out what has happened. I now throttle at 65C?!?! I used to downclock at 75! I can not figure out what has changed! APM is off. HPC off or on does not make a difference. CPU temp is set to ignore in the BIOS. I have tried 1501 and now 2503 BIOS's and that does not make a difference! WTH!?! So I get to about 5 or 6 stable runs and then the Socket will touch that 65 and boom! I can see a core drops to 1.4Ghz for not even a second and then rev back up. It barely even makes a difference to an IBT pass. 90-95 Gflops vs 100. But it IS there.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4 weeks? Lmao
> 
> Boy, you need to change that attitude towards people trying to help you. Else, get back to the forum you gained your knowledge from.
> 
> These people are here since the thread existed. You wanna point them wrong?,
> 
> If they told you there, you can get to 4.8, these people will teach how to get to 5+GHz.
> If they told you 2400 ram is the best, look at how people here match your numbers at lower MHz.
> 
> Anyway, if you won't agree, you have all the right to think you do better. So stick with your so-called 4.8 unstable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah blah. If you look at my sig you can see that iv been beyond 5ghz. Its since my last board died that i cannot get my cpu past 4.8ghz. It probably got damaged or is just getting old. I could waste the money and get a 9590 and get back to 5.0+ ghz. But intels X99.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you are doing something VERY wrong. FX's here have been going at 5+ at 1.6V or more since day one 24/7 and we have seen NO degradation. MegaMan, KyadCK, Red1776. All have 5.2+ chips. And they have been pushing massive volts and no degradation has been seen with their day one chips. So if you are degrading a Vishera it is the first I have EVER seen in the year I have been in this club. So maybe you should listen to their advice. These are the most experienced FX users out there. I am sure if they wanted to they would put the girls at the ROG forums to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh also Mega and the likes. What is a good way to test RAM OC stability? Downclock CPU a bit. Clock up RAM and NB and run IBT again? I wanna get my RAM back up to 2300 and my NB will be at 2500 with my 250 base clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> L2n users have seen degradation
> 
> As To ram yes.
> I'll try and see if I have any ideas when I get home tonight
> Most recommend making sure cpu is stable and using men test then prime (at least 90 % ram) or ibtavx
> 
> I'll fix quotes and grammar when I get home tonight pain to do on phone
Click to expand...


----------



## Johan45

But increase temp raises resistance which ..... Just my thoughts.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> But increase temp raises resistance which ..... Just my thoughts.


Yeah I could see that. Well anyway. I am pretty sure this thing will be gaming stable. Which is my aim. But yeah. Oh well.

EDIT: I will also see what the other people think.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I could see that. Well anyway. I am pretty sure this thing will be gaming stable. Which is my aim. But yeah. Oh well.
> 
> EDIT: I will also see what the other people think.


What is the VRM temp at when you throttle?

It could also be Voltage throttling. Not enough of it. If you can, try adding a bit more since you are still far from temp wall.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I could see that. Well anyway. I am pretty sure this thing will be gaming stable. Which is my aim. But yeah. Oh well.
> 
> EDIT: I will also see what the other people think.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the VRM temp at when you throttle?
> 
> It could also be Voltage throttling. Not enough of it. If you can, try adding a bit more since you are still far from temp wall.
Click to expand...

infra red gun said 70C +-. Aiming at the caps and Chokes that hide under the VRM sink. I have seen over 85C on those at 4.8GHz before I put VRM fans and things in. So it cant be that right? I shall try 1.6V and see what happens.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> infra red gun said 70C +-. Aiming at the caps and Chokes that hide under the VRM sink. I have seen over 85C on those at 4.8GHz before I put VRM fans and things in. So it cant be that right? I shall try 1.6V and see what happens.


Just a hunch. You sure you has not touch them voltages?







in my 4 weeks with the thread..... Hahaha

Try to point the ir at the pcd beside that VRM backplate. PCB has very little thermal resistance that you can only add a few degrees from its reading to give you the idea of VRM temps.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Maybe you should hold your tongue...... If you read anything I wrote I never stated to leave it this way, its just to get the cpu overclocked to 4.8ghz and what you need to set your vcore to, to make it stable. my god, its just a starting point. and Yes I know what it is doing and why it ramps up to 1.45v..
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/216552013/crosshair-motherboards/guide-overclocking-fx-8350-to-4-8ghz-on-crosshair-v-formula-z/2/
> OMG.... Its not like I havnt spent the last 4 weeks since I got the board trying to make my system stable.. cpu/nb at 1.2-1.25v make the system crash/bluescreen/restart when running occt/prime. Im also I'm quoting a guide that actually got me stable. *Instead of 20 diffrnt people stating set yours to this, this, this, this, this... I think i'll stick to what the rog.forum stated as a guide and am sticking with that..* Second thing, the NB cannot do 2600mhz NB stable at defualt voltages. I need 1.265V NB and need to up my CPU/NB all the way to 1.375v... Iv tried to lower it over and over, guess what it becomes unstable..


I very rarely aim to come across in an offensive manner so please do not think i'm hunting out an argument. I just saw some direct flaws in the way you were explaining how LLC works on the ASUS boards.

I'd say that if you drop your ram to stock, and run the CPU/NB Voltage at 1.2-1.25 as FlailScHLAMP suggested that it will rock and roll just fine. I bet your RAM OC is being propped up by that huge amount of CPU/NB Voltage. I actually did a good amount of testing with my FX when I first clocked it to 4.4 - between RAM, NB & CPU/NB Volts effect on RAM stability while pushing for 2400. You do get a sort of 'middle ground' or cross over where each feed another item the needed juice for stability!

The above paragraph could be worded better, but I hope you get the gist of what I'm trying to put across!

PS. the area in bold - you pretty much just chose one of those 20 people







this forum is a collective pool of knowledge. You just copied what MARSHALLR posted as his guide back in March 2013. I do believe that our knowledge present day, surpasses his when he constructed that guide.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> infra red gun said 70C +-. Aiming at the caps and Chokes that hide under the VRM sink. I have seen over 85C on those at 4.8GHz before I put VRM fans and things in. So it cant be that right? I shall try 1.6V and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hunch. You sure you has not touch them voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my 4 weeks with the thread..... Hahaha
> 
> Try to point the ir at the pcd beside that VRM backplate. PCB has very little thermal resistance that you can only add a few degrees from its reading to give you the idea of VRM temps.
Click to expand...

I have gone from 4.8GHz at 1.5V to 5 at 1.584V. I think that is quiet a steep wall. I have to touch them voltages. More like molest them to get what I want.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have gone from 4.8GHz at 1.5V to 5 at 1.584V. I think that is quiet a steep wall. I have to touch them voltages. More like molest them to get what I want.


Not saying the Vcore. The other ones. LLC and VDDA..

I should say, if you are already at 1.5 at 4.8, 1.6 for 5.1 is not so steep..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> infra red gun said 70C +-. Aiming at the caps and Chokes that hide under the VRM sink. I have seen over 85C on those at 4.8GHz before I put VRM fans and things in. So it cant be that right? I shall try 1.6V and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hunch. You sure you has not touch them voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my 4 weeks with the thread..... Hahaha
> 
> Try to point the ir at the pcd beside that VRM backplate. PCB has very little thermal resistance that you can only add a few degrees from its reading to give you the idea of VRM temps.
Click to expand...

Also to note it thermos are very inaccurate ( don't own one anymore, my fluke was stolen off my truck and I have not replaced it) but they need flat black to be most accurate and even then. You are reading the temp of a circle that gets bigger the father away you are. Glossy surfaces are the worst for accuracy.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pfft!
> 
> If you are as good as you are trying to imply,, I'll shut up. And I know others will agree.. But you simply are not..
> 
> So stick with your mental state and fool a dog. You'll have easier time doing so.


Never said I was good, but I do have some experience and have had a stable clock over 5ghz... You'r just assuming and putting words in my mouth that I never said.. If I was super good I wouldnt be here asking questions... Since I dont know everything I ask questions. When a person is having a problem and I went though the same type of problem I will chime in and HELP.. Im tired of this drivel... Since your the master amd crosshair 5 overclocker i'll never question you again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> another useless post.
> 
> first if you are having problems your goal is to ELIMINATE probable issues.. IE dont OC the imc ( both ram and cpu/nb ) start with your oc ( CPU ONLY ) and you start with multi only or FSB with all other settings at or below stock speeds.
> 
> then assuming you did fsb or are ocing other things ( IE CPU/NB ) once that is stable you change ONE at a time. until you know that is stable then move on.
> 
> LAST throw in the ram to the mix,
> 
> you dont OC everything you can till you dont know whats going on then fumbling through the muck not knowing what is failing


I wasnt telling anyone to oc there NB to 2600mhz, Just to start with the cpu vcore to 1.5 and llc.

Anyways enough with this, ill just leave it be. Cause apparently im completely wrong and this wont help anyone, expect for me i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would be willing to bet
> 
> 1 downclocking ( CNQ ) or 2 Software reading is wrong ( very likely ) and you have not check it with a multimeter
> 
> lastly it again is a HORRIBLE thing to do at start of ocing, how do oyu know your chip can hit 2600 CPU/NB ( it is rare but can happen that your imc can not do it )
> can take 1.6+ for 5ghz, giga has high vdroop, and you cdan do it without high llc just up your vcore ( which causes less heat anyway, both vrm and cpu {talking about heat } )
> 
> do you have apm enabled?


Ya its hard to get to 2600mhz... Upping the volts to the NB is about normal, but this is alittle bit higher then what iv read. Iv set 1.265, but nb/cpu just cant stabilize under 1.375, sat for 5 hours yesterday starting at 1.3v to finally making it stable. If i tune the NB down to 2400mhz its about 1.312v for the nb/cpu.. and then i can leave my NB voltage to auto.. Need to get a multimeter sometime.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Gosh you are mad!!!!!!! A week at 26! That is almost 120% over what that pump is rated for. You should be reported for pump abuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those bubbles were going so fast I couldn't follow them with my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway's I tried 5.1GHz. Unfortunately it was a no go. I said that 1.625V was the limit that I would not pass. And 5.1 couldn't even do 1 IBT run at that voltage. So yeah.
> However I am at 5 with 1.585V in BIOS. Actually 1.584V with a bit of vdroop. Very High LLC.
> 
> Now I need the Asus guys to give me some assist please. This is where I currently am.
> 
> That is 5GHz with 1.584V. Temps are stable at 43C core with occasional spikes. However! I can not figure out what has happened. I now throttle at 65C?!?! I used to downclock at 75! I can not figure out what has changed! APM is off. HPC off or on does not make a difference. CPU temp is set to ignore in the BIOS. I have tried 1501 and now 2503 BIOS's and that does not make a difference! WTH!?! So I get to about 5 or 6 stable runs and then the Socket will touch that 65 and boom! I can see a core drops to 1.4Ghz for not even a second and then rev back up. It barely even makes a difference to an IBT pass. 90-95 Gflops vs 100. But it IS there.
> Well then you are doing something VERY wrong. FX's here have been going at 5+ at 1.6V or more since day one 24/7 and we have seen NO degradation. MegaMan, KyadCK, Red1776. All have 5.2+ chips. And they have been pushing massive volts and no degradation has been seen with their day one chips. So if you are degrading a Vishera it is the first I have EVER seen in the year I have been in this club. So maybe you should listen to their advice. These are the most experienced FX users out there. I am sure if they wanted to they would put the girls at the ROG forums to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh also Mega and the likes. What is a good way to test RAM OC stability? Downclock CPU a bit. Clock up RAM and NB and run IBT again? I wanna get my RAM back up to 2300 and my NB will be at 2500 with my 250 base clock


Not sure if the degradation could be because of when my old motherboard died... Iv herd from someone that had the same problem with his 8350 after he fried a board doing a suicide run... Said after the board went poof, the cpu could never come close to the same overclocks... So who knows... I knew something was up with that board went from being 30c for a year and a half. Then for a week it started to go up alot was hitting 45c and shutdowns blue screens(the NB/VRM heatsink was so hot i burnd myself lol)... So something was going on, I downclocked everything ALOT but still was getting just stupid hot... Then one day was playing bf4 and my screen froze, restarted the computer and it wouldnt post..







No matter what cpu/ram/gpu i tried.. So ya something got smoked lol.

Next thing to try is a new psu.. Need one anyways but that could help a smidge with setting a higher oc.

Also if you want to test your ram this is the best way to test it..*RAM TESTING*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just a hunch. You sure you has not touch them voltages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my 4 weeks with the thread..... Hahaha
> 
> Try to point the ir at the pcd beside that VRM backplate. PCB has very little thermal resistance that you can only add a few degrees from its reading to give you the idea of VRM temps.


Yup only 4 weeks even though Iv been following it for about a year. Anyways master amd ocer.. My hats off to you.. Cant wait to see when you hit a new world record with your overclocking skills.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> omg its not like ive spent over a year with this board, 2400mhz ram and solid 4.65 24/7 overclock.
> 
> no i absluttly dont know what i'm talking about.
> 
> there is a reason i have 1.2k posts in this thread and all of 7 in the rog forum. the regulars here are generally better. gamers vs enthusiests.. who do u think has more knowledge and experience?
> 
> fact of the matter is you are basiclky pressing go on a predefined preset. get yourself out of docp and into maunel and lock **** down. auto is good for some things.. but not all. how bought u do some reading in this thread (which has existed since day 1 vishera) might give you some insight... or u can just blatently ignore the knowledgeable ppl and make a fool of yourself
> your call really
> 
> 2600mhz is entirely possiable, you get better scores in synthetics if you overvolt it. but you dont need too. and hiw sure are you that it is the nb that is failing? how do you know that your imc can actually handle it? most vish can do 2400 but not without tweaking


Sorry didnt mean to get off on the wrong foot.. Iv maybe only spent a month with this board and about 3-5 hours a day every day since I got it trying to figure out whats not right and why im not able to get the thing to work at the same settings as you guys.. So I'v come to the conclusion it has to be my CPU or Powersupply... Or hell the motherboard could be a dud.

Im sure you guys do have it set at those settings and are stable.. But for me its just not possible..

On the docp part, I did first of all went though manual first. I have that profile saved... Just trying different things. One things I found that is weird and still looking for an answer for is why in windows does it show different speeds.. In manual it shows up as 1600mhz and docp it shows up as 2400mhz..

See here it says 1600mhz...


here it says 2400mhz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Never said I was good, but I do have some experience and have had a stable clock over 5ghz... You'r just assuming and putting words in my mouth that I never said.. If I was super good I wouldnt be here asking questions... Since I dont know everything I ask questions. When a person is having a problem and I went though the same type of problem I will chime in and HELP.. Im tired of this drivel... Since your the master amd crosshair 5 overclocker i'll never question you again.
> I wasnt telling anyone to oc there NB to 2600mhz, Just to start with the cpu vcore to 1.5 and llc.
> 
> Anyways enough with this, ill just leave it be. Cause apparently im completely wrong and this wont help anyone, expect for me i guess.
> Ya its hard to get to 2600mhz... Upping the volts to the NB is about normal, but this is alittle bit higher then what iv read. Iv set 1.265, but nb/cpu just cant stabilize under 1.375, sat for 5 hours yesterday starting at 1.3v to finally making it stable. If i tune the NB down to 2400mhz its about 1.312v for the nb/cpu.. and then i can leave my NB voltage to auto.. Need to get a multimeter sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the degradation could be because of when my old motherboard died... Iv herd from someone that had the same problem with his 8350 after he fried a board doing a suicide run... Said after the board went poof, the cpu could never come close to the same overclocks... So who knows... I knew something was up with that board went from being 30c for a year and a half. Then for a week it started to go up alot was hitting 45c and shutdowns blue screens(the NB/VRM heatsink was so hot i burnd myself lol)... So something was going on, I downclocked everything ALOT but still was getting just stupid hot... Then one day was playing bf4 and my screen froze, restarted the computer and it wouldnt post..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what cpu/ram/gpu i tried.. So ya something got smoked lol.
> 
> Next thing to try is a new psu.. Need one anyways but that could help a smidge with setting a higher oc.
> 
> Also if you want to test your ram this is the best way to test it..*RAM TESTING*
> 
> Yup only 4 weeks even though Iv been following it for about a year. Anyways master amd ocer.. My hats off to you.. Cant wait to see when you hit a new world record with your overclocking skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry didnt mean to get off on the wrong foot.. Iv maybe only spent a month with this board and about 3-5 hours a day every day since I got it trying to figure out whats not right and why im not able to get the thing to work at the same settings as you guys.. So I'v come to the conclusion it has to be my CPU or Powersupply... Or hell the motherboard could be a dud.
> 
> Im sure you guys do have it set at those settings and are stable.. But for me its just not possible..
> 
> On the docp part, I did first of all went though manual first. I have that profile saved... Just trying different things. One things I found that is weird and still looking for an answer for is why in windows does it show different speeds.. In manual it shows up as 1600mhz and docp it shows up as 2400mhz..
> 
> See here it says 1600mhz...
> 
> 
> here it says 2400mhz


Whew! Lmao

People are trying to help you but since your first post to this one, you never listened to anyone. That's what you are.

If you got enough already and still not listening, you surely knew within you, you knew better. Everyone is giving you tips. But you're not even considering anything. So don't divert my statements back to me.

One clue is that everyone who quotes you, points into what you are saying. So just stop turning over the argument. If you want to get past where you are right now, listen!

Edit: you don't even try to take a sneak at my rig. And never even looked back to all my statements towards you.

Mind you, all the things I've said unto you points into your attitude towards people pointing you into the right direction. Never even commented a thing on your settings.

If that still ain't obvious, hmmm.


----------



## Alastair

Ok @mus1mus I do not think it is voltage throttling. I ran 5 @ 1.6V. Fans at 25% and increased ambient temps to get to 65C quicker and to see if it would exceed it at all. Cause if it was a shortage on voltage it would carry on running higher I thought. Hit 65C and was instand throttle. Temps actually carried on going to 68C and all cores dropped to 1.4GHz before Socket started going down.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I very rarely aim to come across in an offensive manner so please do not think i'm hunting out an argument. I just saw some direct flaws in the way you were explaining how LLC works on the ASUS boards.
> 
> I'd say that if you drop your ram to stock, and run the CPU/NB Voltage at 1.2-1.25 as FlailScHLAMP suggested that it will rock and roll just fine. I bet your RAM OC is being propped up by that huge amount of CPU/NB Voltage. I actually did a good amount of testing with my FX when I first clocked it to 4.4 - between RAM, NB & CPU/NB Volts effect on RAM stability while pushing for 2400. You do get a sort of 'middle ground' or cross over where each feed another item the needed juice for stability!
> 
> The above paragraph could be worded better, but I hope you get the gist of what I'm trying to put across!
> 
> PS. the area in bold - you pretty much just chose one of those 20 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this forum is a collective pool of knowledge. You just copied what MARSHALLR posted as his guide back in March 2013. I do believe that our knowledge present day, surpasses his when he constructed that guide.


I may not have been explaining it in the exact way it should of been explained lol. I do know how it works though.







Thanks for not trying to be an offensive p rick. like some others are so keen to be.

Tried that... 1.5v at 1600mhz and 1.4v at 1333mhz on my ram.. running 1.29v on the CPU/NB would get me if i am lucky 3~5 minutes stable.. But putting it to 1.31 it was over 15 mins stable.. Well thats where I stoped it anyways. BTW my ram is trident x 2400mhz ram so its not overclocked at all... Its only 2 sticks also not 4 so the imc isnt compromised as much. Also I am running 4.8ghz so at a lower ghz I can do a lower cpu/nb voltage. also if I bring my NB under 2400mhz. I can get it to that 1.2volt range.

Ya what MARSHALLR posted is the same thing HiVizMan man told me when i had afew conversations with him... He told me to start with that guide follow it step by step. start with the cpu vcore and cpu llc, do one step at a time. But I do agree that the year or so Iv been watching this thread i know I have learned quite a bit... Im an average overclocker, I know what to do for the most part but there are lots of things I still need to learn. I have only been OCing for about 5~6 years now on 3 different boards.

Anyways thanks for the response.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok @mus1mus I do not think it is voltage throttling. I ran 5 @ 1.6V. Fans at 25% and increased ambient temps to get to 65C quicker and to see if it would exceed it at all. Cause if it was a shortage on voltage it would carry on running higher I thought. Hit 65C and was instand throttle. Temps actually carried on going to 68C and all cores dropped to 1.4GHz before Socket started going down.


Okay, I'll ask to go back time. Will we? Just some clarifications.

At 4.8, 1.5 volts, you are hitting temps past 65 and is still fine? No throttling?

Now at 5.X 1.5XX, hitting 65 will mean auto throttle?

Correct me if I am wrong here. But it somehow appears to me, it has something to do with power delivery. Could be the board hitting its limits. And temps are just forcing it to throttle down. But this has something to do with them both.

By upping the frequency, you are somehow consuming more current due to the number times the CPU is ON per second. That is not even considering the voltage increase. So more power required.

Another, by increasing the voltage, again more power required as Power is directly proportional to Voltage and Current (amperes)

Lastly, why temps triggers that is, a silicon's characteristic is that, efficiency is affected by temperature. You squeeze more out of them at cooler temps than them being hot. Threshold is lessened by temps.

In short, at 4.8, 1.5 it seemed fine because the power draw is lesser though of same temps. But the added draw form OCing and OVing impacts on its efficiency with same temps at 4.8.

Just my guesses.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have gone from 4.8GHz at 1.5V to 5 at 1.584V. I think that is quiet a steep wall. I have to touch them voltages. More like molest them to get what I want.


Thats what im finding going to 4.9ghz is that its not worth the super over voltages to achieve it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whew! Lmao
> 
> People are trying to help you but since your first post to this one, you never listened to anyone. That's what you are.
> 
> If you got enough already and still not listening, you surely knew within you, you knew better. Everyone is giving you tips. But you're not even considering anything. So don't divert my statements back to me.
> 
> One clue is that everyone who quotes you, points into what you are saying. So just stop turning over the argument. If you want to get past where you are right now, listen!
> 
> Edit: you don't even try to take a sneak at my rig. And never even looked back to all my statements towards you.
> 
> Mind you, all the things I've said unto you points into your attitude towards people pointing you into the right direction. Never even commented a thing on your settings.
> 
> If that still ain't obvious, hmmm.


Learn English a little better... You are making very little sense.. Once you do then we can continue this conversation..


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Well, now its time to see if my power supply is the thing thats robbing me...

Just ordered this. cannot pass up this deal..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011

Currently have a Kingwin Mach 1 1000W...


----------



## LordOfTots

Having a not so fun time overclocking my kinda new FX 8320. Currently I can't even get this chip stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.5v









I admit I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to overclocking, but I'm trying to learn here. Anyone here willing to help a guy out? I'm hoping this is more user error than just having a lemon of a chip.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










It's my sig rig if that info helps at all. Anything from you guys would be helpful


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Having a not so fun time overclocking my kinda new FX 8320. Currently I can't even get this chip stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to overclocking, but I'm trying to learn here. Anyone here willing to help a guy out? I'm hoping this is more user error than just having a lemon of a chip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my sig rig if that info helps at all. Anything from you guys would be helpful


Try bumping CPU/NB Voltage to 1.2V. Might or might not help.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Try bumping CPU/NB Voltage to 1.2V. Might or might not help.


Huh, didn't notice it was that low, thanks for pointing that out

Edit: made no difference on the CPU side of things


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> .
> On the docp part, I did first of all went though manual first. I have that profile saved... Just trying different things. One things I found that is weird and still looking for an answer for is why in windows does it show different speeds.. In manual it shows up as 1600mhz and docp it shows up as 2400mhz..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> See here it says 1600mhz...
> 
> 
> here it says 2400mhz


what does CPU-z have to say about that first profile? (sry cant really read it on mah phone)

Aside from the windows 8+ trickery i've not got the foggiest if cpu-z comes back with 2400 on the first profile.

if cpu-z is saying 1600 then something is a muck in bios.

W7 doesn't show memory speeds in task manager.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what does CPU-z have to say about that first profile? (sry cant really read it on mah phone)
> 
> Aside from the windows 8+ trickery i've not got the foggiest if cpu-z comes back with 2400 on the first profile.
> 
> if cpu-z is saying 1600 then something is a muck in bios.
> 
> W7 doesn't show memory speeds in task manager.


Cpuz says 2400mhz in both. But why would it change in win8.1 task manager screen, docp vs manual ... very odd.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Huh, didn't notice it was that low, thanks for pointing that out
> 
> Edit: made no difference on the CPU side of things


Try this and see if it helps. CPU ratio back to 20.0 and Bus Freq. to 235. CPU NB Freq. to 2400 and CPU/NB volts to 1.225 or so.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lol.. You do know all that was meant for some exaggeration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.
> 
> Here it is:


hahaha, oh man good stuff


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what does CPU-z have to say about that first profile? (sry cant really read it on mah phone)
> 
> Aside from the windows 8+ trickery i've not got the foggiest if cpu-z comes back with 2400 on the first profile.
> 
> if cpu-z is saying 1600 then something is a muck in bios.
> 
> W7 doesn't show memory speeds in task manager.


Just to show you with screen shots, maybe gives ya a better Idea.

Bios set up maualy


Bios set up with D.O.C.P profile


Its also showing that im running 4.77ghz when in Gpuz it shows 4.816.. Gotta be some type of glitch..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just to show you with screen shots, maybe gives ya a better Idea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bios set up maualy
> 
> 
> Bios set up with D.O.C.P profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also showing that im running 4.77ghz when in Gpuz it shows 4.816.. Gotta be some type of glitch..


was posting on phone and couldn't see what cpu-z was saying.

8.1 is a bit buggy to say the least.

my FX is on w7, I'd have to rebuilt my Kaveri to see what it says. its on 8.1update

I cant for the life of me remember what task manager rated the memory at.

something looks off in your bios screen shots btw

Yours


Mine


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Try this and see if it helps. CPU ratio back to 20.0 and Bus Freq. to 235. CPU NB Freq. to 2400 and CPU/NB volts to 1.225 or so.


thanks, will do


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> was posting on phone and couldn't see what cpu-z was saying.
> 
> 8.1 is a bit buggy to say the least.
> 
> my FX is on w7, I'd have to rebuilt my Kaveri to see what it says. its on 8.1update
> 
> I cant for the life of me remember what task manager rated the memory at.
> 
> something looks off in your bios screen shots btw
> 
> Yours
> 
> 
> Mine


Ill check it out in bios again

Edit: Nope its fine, guessing i had a multipler set low for a high fsb... Just set the bios back to default and it shows up fine.



New power supply coming Im betting its the whole reason why im having the troubles im having.. KINGWIN Mach 1 1000W is what im using now. Getting the evga 1300w g2


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok @mus1mus I do not think it is voltage throttling. I ran 5 @ 1.6V. Fans at 25% and increased ambient temps to get to 65C quicker and to see if it would exceed it at all. Cause if it was a shortage on voltage it would carry on running higher I thought. Hit 65C and was instand throttle. Temps +actually carried on going to 68C and all cores dropped to 1.4GHz before Socket started going down.


this seriously looks like APM, have you tried upgrading / downgrading your bios ( i think you mentioned it but tbh idr )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Having a not so fun time overclocking my kinda new FX 8320. Currently I can't even get this chip stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to overclocking, but I'm trying to learn here. Anyone here willing to help a guy out? I'm hoping this is more user error than just having a lemon of a chip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my sig rig if that info helps at all. Anything from you guys would be helpful


several things pop out

set PCIE to 100
bump your dram 1-2 notches !
NOTE do not do the following without DIRECT airflow on vrms/nb and or watercooling !

NB to 1.2
all power response to max setting ( dont remember what it is called you will have to use common sense )

last disable apm and hpc till we figure out what is happening you may be hitting thermal max on socket ( socket is still going to throttle @ 72 )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what does CPU-z have to say about that first profile? (sry cant really read it on mah phone)
> 
> Aside from the windows 8+ trickery i've not got the foggiest if cpu-z comes back with 2400 on the first profile.
> 
> if cpu-z is saying 1600 then something is a muck in bios.
> 
> W7 doesn't show memory speeds in task manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Cpuz says 2400mhz in both. But why would it change in win8.1 task manager screen, docp vs manual ... very odd.
Click to expand...

sometimes they just read jedec speed, not a big deal, idc what windows says what does adia say ?

beyond that i want to say~ you point out how much you keep telling us we are being rude, attitude, rolling eyes ect !

remember when you point at someone you have 3 fingers pointing back at you, you have been rude and arrogant, its ok i already know i am .

you came and asked for help, scoffed, and laughed at the responses, "because the rog forum..." well if they are such a big help, go bug them, if you want help. re post your bios screens, and listen to what people say. because frankly if you dont listen again, i can not and will not speak for others, but i will say. i will just ignore you

due to the first sentence in the above paragraph, you caught the wrath of people who are sick of this, this is not completely your fault ! but you did have a role in it. other have ( esp recently there have been several )

also to note your psu had extremely bad ripple. which can and will cause oc failures ! not to mention hardware failures ! ~!


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Having a not so fun time overclocking my kinda new FX 8320. Currently I can't even get this chip stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to overclocking, but I'm trying to learn here. Anyone here willing to help a guy out? I'm hoping this is more user error than just having a lemon of a chip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my sig rig if that info helps at all. Anything from you guys would be helpful


Set LLC to ultra high, drop vCore to 1.49 - 1.50
Set HT Link to 2400
Set CPU/NB to 1.275
Set CPU VDDA to 2.7

Just for now, set your RAM to 1866 @ 9-10-9-27

Report back.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Having a not so fun time overclocking my kinda new FX 8320. Currently I can't even get this chip stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to overclocking, but I'm trying to learn here. Anyone here willing to help a guy out? I'm hoping this is more user error than just having a lemon of a chip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my sig rig if that info helps at all. Anything from you guys would be helpful


I'll just add in a bit.

NB Voltage (Mega pointed into this as well) - 1.2 - 1.25 MAX (you can try max)

Also try D.O.C.P so the board will detect your RAM XMP Profile. (Just lower it to 1866 or 2133 so yoy don't need to use the CPU-NB for a start)
Usually, sticks have a couple of Profiles for them XMP. Profile 1 usually is the rated. Profile 2 for a much lower freq than rated.
Since you have a 2400MHz RAM, try to use the lower profile first if it has. You'll get there. Just settle for the CPU OC for now.









APM-obviously should be off for now.


----------



## Mega Man

again. not a good idea. he cant get his oc stable. i though he was running ram at stock ( meaning auto ) if not, then he should be till he dials in his oc ! after his cpu is stable. then start with ram. adding unstable to unstable. is never a good idea


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again. not a good idea. he cant get his oc stable. i though he was running ram at stock ( meaning auto ) if not, then he should be till he dials in his oc ! after his cpu is stable. then start with ram. adding unstable to unstable. is never a good idea


He dialed in 2133. If it's on Auto, I don't think it will default to 2133 IMO. Not sure though.









D.O.C.P. will (in my board) base the timings to the default supported speeds of both the IMC and the RAM sticks.

Also note, on the last sentence, I said settle the CPU OC first. He can still reach his Memory Rated Speeds. But laterr..


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Allright i am following suggestions by OCN folks and this is what i have so far.(way early stages)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Last changes i made by Sgt Bilko and i am now up to this in valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Any suggestions? Because you guys are really helping me out here!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Allright i am following suggestions by OCN folks and this is what i have so far.(way early stages)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last changes i made by Sgt Bilko and i am now up to this in valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Because you guys are really helping me out here!


correct me if i am wrong, but are you running 5Ghz on 1.620 volts max on your FX 9590? I mean, that is not much better than what my 8350 can do to be honest.

Are you sure you can't get it stable at lower volts?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Allright i am following suggestions by OCN folks and this is what i have so far.(way early stages)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last changes i made by Sgt Bilko and i am now up to this in valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Because you guys are really helping me out here!


how high can you push your HT? 3300ish should be attainable.

and DAT CL 12-12-12 @ 2240mhz.. what gskills are you running?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> correct me if i am wrong, but are you running 5Ghz on 1.620 volts max on your FX 9590? I mean, that is not much better than what my 8350 can do to be honest.
> 
> Are you sure you can't get it stable at lower volts?


IIRC he is letting hit chip droop a little so that Idle voltage.. load voltage goes down.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok @mus1mus I do not think it is voltage throttling. I ran 5 @ 1.6V. Fans at 25% and increased ambient temps to get to 65C quicker and to see if it would exceed it at all. Cause if it was a shortage on voltage it would carry on running higher I thought. Hit 65C and was instand throttle. Temps actually carried on going to 68C and all cores dropped to 1.4GHz before Socket started going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll ask to go back time. Will we? Just some clarifications.
> 
> At 4.8, 1.5 volts, you are hitting temps past 65 and is still fine? No throttling?
> 
> Now at 5.X 1.5XX, hitting 65 will mean auto throttle?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong here. But it somehow appears to me, it has something to do with power delivery. Could be the board hitting its limits. And temps are just forcing it to throttle down. But this has something to do with them both.
> 
> By upping the frequency, you are somehow consuming more current due to the number times the CPU is ON per second. That is not even considering the voltage increase. So more power required.
> 
> Another, by increasing the voltage, again more power required as Power is directly proportional to Voltage and Current (amperes)
> 
> Lastly, why temps triggers that is, a silicon's characteristic is that, efficiency is affected by temperature. You squeeze more out of them at cooler temps than them being hot. Threshold is lessened by temps.
> 
> In short, at 4.8, 1.5 it seemed fine because the power draw is lesser though of same temps. But the added draw form OCing and OVing impacts on its efficiency with same temps at 4.8.
> 
> Just my guesses.
Click to expand...

Well I was running at 4.8 at 1.5. Temps could go up to 75C on the socket before it would throttle. A few times I also saw 78C as well. Any way. Now I have the better cooling I decided to up the clocks. However I will try setting 4.8 and 1.5V again and turn off my VRM and backside fan to try and encourage it back to those sort of temps and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok @mus1mus I do not think it is voltage throttling. I ran 5 @ 1.6V. Fans at 25% and increased ambient temps to get to 65C quicker and to see if it would exceed it at all. Cause if it was a shortage on voltage it would carry on running higher I thought. Hit 65C and was instand throttle. Temps +actually carried on going to 68C and all cores dropped to 1.4GHz before Socket started going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this seriously looks like APM, have you tried upgrading / downgrading your bios ( i think you mentioned it but tbh idr )
Click to expand...

Yeah I was on 1501 and I am now on 2503 BIOS. No difference. However although APM says it is off I have not changed it since the day I set up this PC. Maybe if I switch it on and then off again maybe it will work?


----------



## cssorkinman

Does this sound familiar? http://www.overclock.net/t/1347709/amd-richland-a10-6800k-apu-thread/1320#post_22477206


----------



## Mega Man

ahahahaha same issue in the RIVBE thread a while ago.... why spend 500 on a cpu and 25 on as cooler????


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does this sound familiar? http://www.overclock.net/t/1347709/amd-richland-a10-6800k-apu-thread/1320#post_22477206


You know, i'm going to buy one one day and test it out against the Stock heatsink........


----------



## Alastair

So I tried turning APM on and off. No game. Also ran 4.8GHz at 1.525V. Had to turn all my fans off to get the temps back up. Hit 65C and THROTTLE! I do not understand what has changed?!? I shall post BIOS screenshots for you guys so you can maybe advise me.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> correct me if i am wrong, but are you running 5Ghz on 1.620 volts max on your FX 9590? I mean, that is not much better than what my 8350 can do to be honest.
> 
> Are you sure you can't get it stable at lower volts?


Yeah if i use extreme LLC and 1.525ish vcore, im on ultra high / 1.6 idle because vdroop i drop to almost 1.5v. Thiis board seems to have major vdroop outside of extreme LLC. i am just testing waters anyways and trying to get a better bench score. If i planned staying at 5ghz i already have a different set of settings for gaming/use. This will change as i learn more but vdroop is really my enemy right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how high can you push your HT? 3300ish should be attainable.
> 
> and DAT CL 12-12-12 @ 2240mhz.. what gskills are you running?
> IIRC he is letting hit chip droop a little so that Idle voltage.. load voltage goes down.


the gskiull ram is by default 2133, 11-11-11-30, i am using Extreme profile which is probably a bad idea. For now i was trying to leave ram alone since i didnt want to introduce another stability issue by manually screwing it up just yet 

82.2 FPS is a really good score when you compare to others even Intel. It's getting it into intel/780ti territory so that speaks good for the FX i would think. I will be hitting Heaven 4.0 single benches next but i want to top out valley first. My i7 3820 never got even close to this so i am def happy so far.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does this sound familiar? http://www.overclock.net/t/1347709/amd-richland-a10-6800k-apu-thread/1320#post_22477206


Ignoring the outdated mounting system, the 212 is fine on a Quad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does this sound familiar? http://www.overclock.net/t/1347709/amd-richland-a10-6800k-apu-thread/1320#post_22477206
> 
> 
> 
> You know, i'm going to buy one one day and test it out against the Stock heatsink........
Click to expand...

It's significantly better. Anyone who tells you otherwise is extremely ignorant.

It's mounting system for both fans and block is horrible however. Real pain, need 3 arms to do it alone.

Source: I have 8 125w stock coolers and 3 212EVOs.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Yeah if i use extreme LLC and 1.525ish vcore, im on ultra high / 1.6 idle because vdroop i drop to almost 1.5v. Thiis board seems to have major vdroop outside of extreme LLC. i am just testing waters anyways and trying to get a better bench score. If i planned staying at 5ghz i already have a different set of settings for gaming/use. This will change as i learn more but vdroop is really my enemy right now.


I must admit 1.6 to almost 1.5 is one hell of a droop, but you've got the cooling and voltage to be able to compensate for it.

I'm not sure if giga can do this.. but i can choose LLC type and then a secondary option for % of power.

going to a higher LLC with a lower % of power (example on asus, high LLC +130% power or very high and 110% )

with Vboost chips can lock up if the voltage spike is too extreme.

if you have a way to tweak your VRM frenqency to react quicker (pardon if i'm using incorrect terms) it might minimize the droop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> the gskiull ram is by default 2133, 11-11-11-30, i am using Extreme profile which is probably a bad idea. For now i was trying to leave ram alone since i didnt want to introduce another stability issue by manually screwing it up just yet
> 
> 82.2 FPS is a really good score when you compare to others even Intel. It's getting it into intel/780ti territory so that speaks good for the FX i would think. I will be hitting Heaven 4.0 single benches next but i want to top out valley first. My i7 3820 never got even close to this so i am def happy so far.


well, not many cases warrant silly overclocking on the HT.

however, you are one of those cases.

Bump up your HT and you are giving just about everything more bandwidth.

if you jump to the first post with that silly ramdisk thing that only a handful of people actually did. I only managed those scores because my ram had bandwidth to work with, I was running 3900mhz ht, Stable i might add. (like hell if i can remember those settings)

Get your HT high enough i wouldn't be surprised to see 90+fps

ares, sniper or ripjaw?

ares will do 11-12-12-36 @ 2400 with 1.74v ish, they might hit tridentX timings if they go for a swim.

So i'm pretty sure you've got some room to improve on your ram, but then again i don't know if heaven or valley care about system ram.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ignoring the outdated mounting system, the 212 is fine on a Quad.
> It's significantly better. Anyone who tells you otherwise is extremely ignorant.
> 
> It's mounting system for both fans and block is horrible however. Real pain, need 3 arms to do it alone.
> 
> Source: I have 8 125w stock coolers and 3 212EVOs.


Only 3 arms damn, i'm short one. I knew i was always different but never realized i got the short end of the stick! Damn you cruel world!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ignoring the outdated mounting system, the 212 is fine on a Quad.
> It's significantly better. Anyone who tells you otherwise is extremely ignorant.
> 
> It's mounting system for both fans and block is horrible however. Real pain, need 3 arms to do it alone.
> 
> Source: I have 8 125w stock coolers and 3 212EVOs.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 3 arms damn, i'm short one. I knew i was always different but never realized i got the short end of the stick! Damn you cruel world!
Click to expand...

Lol.









When I'm back from Michigan I can try and help your OC. I assume you the have cooling to do anything I ask of it. Between my UD3 Rev 1.1s and my UD5 Rev 3 I've got experience with both sides. Which rev you got for the UD7?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm back from Michigan I can try and help your OC. I assume you the have cooling to do anything I ask of it. Between my UD3 Rev 1.1s and my UD5 Rev 3 I've got experience with both sides. Which rev you got for the UD7?


I have the 3.0 ud7 - i remember back when i had an ep45dsl3 there was a button combo for adavanced menu. Does giga still do that? The uefi bios i have seems way to baisc to me. I would glady accept any help from an experienced AMD overclocker. I have only had 3 AMD cpus in my time 1.2ghz athlon64 xp, 1100t, and 9590 FX. I never even considered myself very good oc'r with intel either so my skill is limited to say the least.

Cooling is decent so i thought, but this FX gets really fawking hot. I have a heatkiller 3.0 bloc, 2 mcp35x pumps, 2 rads that hold 2x200mm fans + a 6x120mmfan rad. if i am just ocing the cpu, and one gpu for these valley/heaven benches that helps temps even more i guess.

I just would like to see the FX represented in benches well, since there are many claims against it. Not that i don't believe the claims have validity, but i think many people are exaggerating it.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm back from Michigan I can try and help your OC. I assume you the have cooling to do anything I ask of it. Between my UD3 Rev 1.1s and my UD5 Rev 3 I've got experience with both sides. Which rev you got for the UD7?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 3.0 ud7 - i remember back when i had an ep45dsl3 there was a button combo for adavanced menu. Does giga still do that? The uefi bios i have seems way to baisc to me. I would glady accept any help from an experienced AMD overclocker. I have only had 3 AMD cpus in my time 1.2ghz athlon64 xp, 1100t, and 9590 FX. I never even considered myself very good oc'r with intel either so my skill is limited to say the least.
> 
> Cooling is decent so i thought, but this FX gets really fawking hot. I have a heatkiller 3.0 bloc, 2 mcp35x pumps, 2 rads that hold 2x200mm fans + a 6x120mmfan rad. if i am just ocing the cpu, and one gpu for these valley/heaven benches that helps temps even more i guess.
> 
> I just would like to see the FX represented in benches well, since there are many claims against it. Not that i don't believe the claims have validity, but i think many people are exaggerating it.
Click to expand...

 Hey hey ,

I have three UD7's and including one with no LLC that I have got the 8150 and the 8350 stable @ or above 5Ghz on all of them.

If you wan to send me your summary of what you have done so far, I will lend a hand.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Yeah if i use extreme LLC and 1.525ish vcore, im on ultra high / 1.6 idle because vdroop i drop to almost 1.5v. Thiis board seems to have major vdroop outside of extreme LLC. i am just testing waters anyways and trying to get a better bench score. If i planned staying at 5ghz i already have a different set of settings for gaming/use. This will change as i learn more but vdroop is really my enemy right now.
> the gskiull ram is by default 2133, 11-11-11-30, i am using Extreme profile which is probably a bad idea. For now i was trying to leave ram alone since i didnt want to introduce another stability issue by manually screwing it up just yet
> 
> 82.2 FPS is a really good score when you compare to others even Intel. It's getting it into intel/780ti territory so that speaks good for the FX i would think. I will be hitting Heaven 4.0 single benches next but i want to top out valley first. My i7 3820 never got even close to this so i am def happy so far.


Woah.. that's one hell of a droop there dude, i set mine to 1.488 under high LLC and get like 1.520 under full load at 4.8

What revision is your board? I have the UD5 and the only difference between those 2 is that the UD7 has more PCI-e and posting lights and that's it, correct me if i am wrong but something seems not right?

As for your RAM, i have G.Skill ripjawsX rated for 1866 8-9-9-2 1.5V and i can get them stable at 2400Hmz 11-11-11-33 1.65/1.720 CR1 110ns
I bet you can do better because G.Skill mostly clock very well Ive heard.

The problem is that if i want to run 2400RAM i need to set the CPU/NB to at least 2600 and thats difficult to get stable because it needs a lot of volts and my cooler can cope with 4.8 just fine and probably with 5Ghz but not high CPU clock and high CPU/NB volts sadly.

BTW, got a new mouse pad 

I think it looks awesome


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurtadoZ9*
> 
> Set LLC to ultra high, drop vCore to 1.49 - 1.50
> Set HT Link to 2400
> Set CPU/NB to 1.275
> Set CPU VDDA to 2.7
> 
> Just for now, set your RAM to 1866 @ 9-10-9-27
> 
> Report back.


That actually worked. I ignored your advice on the vCore though, and managed to pass 25 rounds of IBT with the CPU @ 4.7Ghz and the vCore @ 1.4v









Is it normal to hit 59C while running IBT with only 1.4v on the vCore on a H220? I'm thinking about picking up some Noctua's, I feel like this kit can perform better.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Seems the air cooler I was in love with, the S524, is sold out EVERYWHERE. Officially discontinued it seems. But I keep getting redirects to the M4, which Cooler Master still makes. It _seems_ like the S524 is better, but apparently not since its discontinued and the M4 isn't? Seems the M4 doesn't allow much clearance. But regardless, would it be a decent cooler for an 8350 (_non_-overclocked)?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> That actually worked. I ignored your advice on the vCore though, and managed to pass 25 rounds of IBT with the CPU @ 4.7Ghz and the vCore @ 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal to hit 59C while running IBT with only 1.4v on the vCore on a H220? I'm thinking about picking up some Noctua's, I feel like this kit can perform better.


So, you dropped nearly .1volts and now you're stable? Crazy. That tells me that either:

You were getting insane vDroop that was eliminated with the 75% LLC (ultra high)
Your RAM isn't rated for what you were running it at.

4.7ghz @ 1.4v during summer reaching 59C after 25 passes on a closed loop seems just about right. I run 4.7ghz @ 1.39V on a custom loop and reach low-mid 40's during max FFT (large heat), so your numbers seem right.

With the new settings, drop the VDDA to 2.6 and CPU/NB to 1.225 and see what happens. That should drop your temps a bit, if it doesn't cause instability.


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, how do you remedy a weak core?

Found core 8 is weak giving me illegal sumouts after 5 minutes prime blend while everyone gets their job done.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, how do you remedy a weak core?
> 
> Found core 8 is weak giving me illegal sumouts after 5 minutes prime blend while everyone gets their job done.


You disable it and join the 6350 club instead.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Seems the air cooler I was in love with, the S524, is sold out EVERYWHERE. Officially discontinued it seems. But I keep getting redirects to the M4, which Cooler Master still makes. It _seems_ like the S524 is better, but apparently not since its discontinued and the M4 isn't? Seems the M4 doesn't allow much clearance. But regardless, would it be a decent cooler for an 8350 (_non_-overclocked)?


i would not use that on a FX chip.

if i were to air cool without an over clock this is what i'd pick.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608041&cm_re=noctua_nh-u14s-_-35-608-041-_-Product

your welcome


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You disable it and join the 6350 club instead.












Seriously, will additional Vcore give it some steam?

By the way, first time to do prime. So yeah.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Seems the air cooler I was in love with, the S524, is sold out EVERYWHERE. Officially discontinued it seems. But I keep getting redirects to the M4, which Cooler Master still makes. It _seems_ like the S524 is better, but apparently not since its discontinued and the M4 isn't? Seems the M4 doesn't allow much clearance. But regardless, would it be a decent cooler for an 8350 (_non_-overclocked)?
> 
> 
> 
> i would not use that on a FX chip.
> 
> if i were to air cool without an over clock this is what i'd pick.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608041&cm_re=noctua_nh-u14s-_-35-608-041-_-Product
> 
> your welcome
Click to expand...

Do people here seriously have this much trouble picking up hints in conversation?

Both coolers he linked are low profile and down facing. If you linked him anything, it should have been this;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019

Why should he thank you if you link something he may not want and did not ask him what he wanted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You disable it and join the 6350 club instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, will additional Vcore give it some steam?
> 
> By the way, first time to do prime. So yeah.
Click to expand...

Usually, yes.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, will additional Vcore give it some steam?
> 
> By the way, first time to do prime. So yeah.


lower your clock? or get your cooling in check and up your voltage.

Also I thought illegal sumouts were memory errors and rounding errors are cpu error? or does i haz it backwards?

I normally don't get errors with prime as it is the absolute last thing i do to stabilize.


----------



## RodimusConvoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do people here seriously have this much trouble picking up hints in conversation?
> 
> Both coolers he linked are low profile and down facing. If you linked him anything, it should have been this;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019
> 
> Why should he thank you if you link something he may not want and did not ask him what he wanted?


lol well I don't want to cause any trouble, and all help is appreciated, but...yeah what you said. I like the look of down facing coolers. If I _have_ to get a tower/water cooler with the 8350, I'll deal with that. But if I _don't_ have to...well here I am.

And that cooler in that picture you showed...its beautiful. EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thanks a bunch. Learned my lesson waiting on the S524, so gonna snatch that one up asap. Though...may replace the fan (brown?







).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do people here seriously have this much trouble picking up hints in conversation?
> 
> Both coolers he linked are low profile and down facing. If you linked him anything, it should have been this;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019
> 
> Why should he thank you if you link something he may not want and did not ask him what he wanted?


He "fell in love" with the first cooler, no mention of what clearance he is speaking of, first thing that comes to mind with Air cooling and Clearance... your memory...

case in his profile with the 8350 Can fit the cooler i linked with 2+inch room of case clearance, does not interfere with ram and not blowing hot air down on the VRMS. What is the problem with that?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lower your clock? or get your cooling in check and up your voltage.
> 
> Also I thought illegal sumouts were memory errors and rounding errors are cpu error? or does i haz it backwards?
> 
> I normally don't get errors with prime as it is the absolute last thing i do to stabilize.


Loose timings + higher ram voltage improve it from exceeding warnings - 0 errors to a direct error.









Might not be ram. Idk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do people here seriously have this much trouble picking up hints in conversation?
> 
> Both coolers he linked are low profile and down facing. If you linked him anything, it should have been this;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019
> 
> Why should he thank you if you link something he may not want and did not ask him what he wanted?
> 
> 
> Usually, yes.


Thanks. Will try..


----------



## X-Alt

Might be late, but OH NOES! http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/matthew-wilson/amd-to-re-launch-fx-9590-with-liquid-cooler/
http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/fx


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Might be late, but OH NOES! http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/matthew-wilson/amd-to-re-launch-fx-9590-with-liquid-cooler/
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/fx


Yeah I saw this. AMD = Maximum troll. The way that the guys tweeted it made it sound like a new FX was coming. But this. Gagh!


----------



## Synister

Damn AMD just..... damn.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Damn AMD just..... damn.


Not like they totally didn't have a 9590 with a CLC.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113352


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RodimusConvoy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do people here seriously have this much trouble picking up hints in conversation?
> 
> Both coolers he linked are low profile and down facing. If you linked him anything, it should have been this;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019
> 
> Why should he thank you if you link something he may not want and did not ask him what he wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> lol well I don't want to cause any trouble, and all help is appreciated, but...yeah what you said. I like the look of down facing coolers. If I _have_ to get a tower/water cooler with the 8350, I'll deal with that. But if I _don't_ have to...well here I am.
> 
> And that cooler in that picture you showed...its beautiful. EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thanks a bunch. Learned my lesson waiting on the S524, so gonna snatch that one up asap. Though...may replace the fan (brown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

Brown is Noctua's "thing", just like looking like a desert is the Sabertooth's "thing". Good stuff, I just wished they provided a better color palate.

Make sure you replace the fan with one of a correct size. It may not look like it, but that cooler is huge, sporting a 140mm fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do people here seriously have this much trouble picking up hints in conversation?
> 
> Both coolers he linked are low profile and down facing. If you linked him anything, it should have been this;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019
> 
> Why should he thank you if you link something he may not want and did not ask him what he wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> He "fell in love" with the first cooler, no mention of what clearance he is speaking of, first thing that comes to mind with Air cooling and Clearance... your memory...
> 
> case in his profile with the 8350 Can fit the cooler i linked with 2+inch room of case clearance, does not interfere with ram and not blowing hot air down on the VRMS. What is the problem with that?
Click to expand...

Read his response, quoted above. That's why. Sometimes it's about what people want, not what you or I think he should have. I personally do not like low profile coolers, but in this case he asked questions pertaining to a specific style of cooler, and it was obvious that it was the type of thing he wanted. He was not going to be thermally limited since he wasn't overclocking, so there should be no objective reasoning as to why he could not have what he wants.

If I ask for Lemonade, and I am not allergic to Lemons, it is not helpful to recommend me Orange Juice. Offer a better brand of Lemonade instead.

As for VRMs, any airflow is better than none. A downward facing cooler is actually better than a tower if VRMs are a concern, provided he mounts it in such a way that it provides airflow to the VRM sinks. No heat coming off that cooler should be over 50C, which is probably colder than the VRMs will be anyway.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Brown is Noctua's "thing", just like looking like a desert is the Sabertooth's "thing". Good stuff, I just wished they provided a better color palate.
> 
> Make sure you replace the fan with one of a correct size. It may not look like it, but that cooler is huge, sporting a 140mm fan.
> Read his response, quoted above. That's why. Sometimes it's about what people want, not what you or I think he should have. I personally do not like low profile coolers, but in this case he asked questions pertaining to a specific style of cooler, and it was obvious that it was the type of thing he wanted. He was not going to be thermally limited since he wasn't overclocking, so there should be no objective reasoning as to why he could not have what he wants.
> 
> If I ask for Lemonade, and I am not allergic to Lemons, it is not helpful to recommend me Orange Juice. Offer a better brand of Lemonade instead.
> 
> 
> 
> As for VRMs, any airflow is better than none. A downward facing cooler is actually better than a tower if VRMs are a concern, provided he mounts it in such a way that it provides airflow to the VRM sinks. *No heat coming off that cooler should be over 50C, which is probably colder than the VRMs will be anyway*.


I have seen my exhaust fan heat up a thermometer to more than 50C after 10 minutes of being exposed to hot air right at the case exhaust when I still has the Silver Arrow. That is when stressing at at least 65C on the cores and package.

Also, it may not be as hot as the VRMs are but you are surely raising the temperature by blowing air more than 35C into them. It will eventually become their ambient. Which you know for sure is just as important as the cooling capacity of any cooler.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Might be late, but OH NOES! http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/matthew-wilson/amd-to-re-launch-fx-9590-with-liquid-cooler/
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/fx


lol AMD...







this "announcement" makes me cringe.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

So i posted my valley results so far in the Top 30 Valley thread, it's being questioned as legit. Is there anything on an AMD Overclock that can cause something like valley to report wrong? I am not one to mislead anyone or cheat by any means. Matter of fact if the result is not accepted that's fine. However if i do have some kind of bizarre OC issue that could cause inflated results and are not accurate i would like to test and make sure that's not my case. Any suggestions?


----------



## FurtadoZ9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So i posted my valley results so far in the Top 30 Valley thread, it's being questioned as legit. Is there anything on an AMD Overclock that can cause something like valley to report wrong? I am not one to mislead anyone or cheat by any means. Matter of fact if the result is not accepted that's fine. However if i do have some kind of bizarre OC issue that could cause inflated results and are not accurate i would like to test and make sure that's not my case. Any suggestions?


lol, link?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So i posted my valley results so far in the Top 30 Valley thread, it's being questioned as legit. Is there anything on an AMD Overclock that can cause something like valley to report wrong? I am not one to mislead anyone or cheat by any means. Matter of fact if the result is not accepted that's fine. However if i do have some kind of bizarre OC issue that could cause inflated results and are not accurate i would like to test and make sure that's not my case. Any suggestions?


I'll give valley a run in a couple of hours if you want. What were your cpu and gpu clocks?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So i posted my valley results so far in the Top 30 Valley thread, it's being questioned as legit. Is there anything on an AMD Overclock that can cause something like valley to report wrong? I am not one to mislead anyone or cheat by any means. Matter of fact if the result is not accepted that's fine. However if i do have some kind of bizarre OC issue that could cause inflated results and are not accurate i would like to test and make sure that's not my case. Any suggestions?


Reading on it right now









That sir surely stirred lots of unhappy emotions in there..


----------



## warpuck

I had to ease up on my 8350, puts a lot of load on my window AC unit. CPU temp holds steady at 54C. Vr1 & Vr2 run 54-56C. Running [email protected] and Milkyway @home loads CPU at 90-95%. Gigabye HD 7870OC GPU runnning at factory setting with a steady 90% load 47C. CPU voltage set to 1.29375. CPU multiplier set to 20.5 Bus speed is set to 197. I have to this because the CPU with a 120mm water cooler goes into thermal runaway with a 23C ambient and shuts down. I know if want to push it higher I need to get a case that will fit a larger water cooler or quit folding.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Brown is Noctua's "thing", just like looking like a desert is the Sabertooth's "thing". Good stuff, I just wished they provided a better color palate.
> 
> Make sure you replace the fan with one of a correct size. It may not look like it, but that cooler is huge, sporting a 140mm fan.
> Read his response, quoted above. That's why. Sometimes it's about what people want, not what you or I think he should have. I personally do not like low profile coolers, but in this case he asked questions pertaining to a specific style of cooler, and it was obvious that it was the type of thing he wanted. He was not going to be thermally limited since he wasn't overclocking, so there should be no objective reasoning as to why he could not have what he wants.
> 
> If I ask for Lemonade, and I am not allergic to Lemons, it is not helpful to recommend me Orange Juice. Offer a better brand of Lemonade instead.
> 
> 
> 
> As for VRMs, any airflow is better than none. A downward facing cooler is actually better than a tower if VRMs are a concern, provided he mounts it in such a way that it provides airflow to the VRM sinks. *No heat coming off that cooler should be over 50C, which is probably colder than the VRMs will be anyway*.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen my exhaust fan heat up a thermometer to more than 50C after 10 minutes of being exposed to hot air right at the case exhaust when I still has the Silver Arrow. That is when stressing at at least 65C on the cores and package.
> 
> Also, it may not be as hot as the VRMs are but you are surely raising the temperature by blowing air more than 35C into them. It will eventually become their ambient. Which you know for sure is just as important as the cooling capacity of any cooler.
Click to expand...

Are you running stock like he will be? No? Then it is not comparable.

And no. Again, airflow is better than no airflow. With no airflow, the 55-70C they heat up to will be their ambient. Much worse than a mere 45-50C he can expect with a stock 8350 and that cooler.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So i posted my valley results so far in the Top 30 Valley thread, it's being questioned as legit. Is there anything on an AMD Overclock that can cause something like valley to report wrong? I am not one to mislead anyone or cheat by any means. Matter of fact if the result is not accepted that's fine. However if i do have some kind of bizarre OC issue that could cause inflated results and are not accurate i would like to test and make sure that's not my case. Any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll give valley a run in a couple of hours if you want. What were your cpu and gpu clocks?


Well i can't break 65fps on single card atm, I'm on the 14.6 Beta's though.

CPU @ 4.8 and R9 290 at 1200/1500, so i'd say it's doable.....you must have hit the right formula by accident


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Are you running stock like he will be? No? Then it is not comparable.


Yep. That is why I indicate how I got that temp rather than just saying I can get that temp.








Quote:


> And no. Again, airflow is better than no airflow. With no airflow, the 55-70C they heat up to will be their ambient. Much worse than a mere 45-50C he can expect with a stock 8350 and that cooler.


In absolute terms yes. But you cant simply say there's absolutely no airflow on that area in the practical world especially on air cooling. . Little, but not absence of airflow. Exhaust fan alone will give them some breeze.

In either way, practically, the effect will be both negligible and can be considered a norm on whichever preferred set-up you chose. Unless you test them side by side to see which does improve the surrounding temp other than the CPU.


----------



## y0bailey

What temps should I realistically be worried about?

I am nearing 60ish C on both core/socket a few prime95 hours in and I know the real "safe" temp is 62, but that seems low in the real world. When should I really get worried?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> What temps should I realistically be worried about?
> 
> I am nearing 60ish C on both core/socket a few prime95 hours in and I know the real "safe" temp is 62, but that seems low in the real world. When should I really get worried?


Download AMD overdrive and there is an option that shows what your thermal limit is like.

Mine is 72c but maybe others are higher or they can be lower as well, so the only way to know is to download the tool and see for yourself


----------



## DeadlyDNA

So im having trouble booting NB @ 2600, ive went up to +175 on NB volts. Any ideas? 2600 seems low to be having trouble or is it?
I also tried to use HW info64 to check NB voltage. It keeps saying the same voltage every time like its not reading Why doesn't the UD7 show this in the bios? It literally has no readouts on the voltage adjustment page and i have to go to another page to see them in the bios. None of which appear to be NB.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So im having trouble booting NB @ 2600, ive went up to +175 on NB volts. Any ideas? 2600 seems low to be having trouble or is it?
> I also tried to use HW info64 to check NB voltage. It keeps saying the same voltage every time like its not reading Why doesn't the UD7 show this in the bios? It literally has no readouts on the voltage adjustment page and i have to go to another page to see them in the bios. None of which appear to be NB.


Did you add some PLL volts and CPU/NB volts too or only NB volts? I can boot mine when i set the CPU/NB volts at 1.3 or higher don't remember.

Adding CPU/NB volts do add a lot of heat to your CPU, just saying


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> What temps should I realistically be worried about?
> 
> I am nearing 60ish C on both core/socket a few prime95 hours in and I know the real "safe" temp is 62, but that seems low in the real world. When should I really get worried?


As Hurricane28 says the thermal limit on these chips was actually raised about 10 degrees at some point by AMD themselves. so really, you should be fine for anything under 70º.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So im having trouble booting NB @ 2600, ive went up to +175 on NB volts. Any ideas? 2600 seems low to be having trouble or is it?
> I also tried to use HW info64 to check NB voltage. It keeps saying the same voltage every time like its not reading Why doesn't the UD7 show this in the bios? It literally has no readouts on the voltage adjustment page and i have to go to another page to see them in the bios. None of which appear to be NB.


On my 8350 I can't boot 2600 NB without something like 1.4-1.45 volts for whatever reason the jump from 2300-2400 to 2600 is massive.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So im having trouble booting NB @ 2600, ive went up to +175 on NB volts. Any ideas? 2600 seems low to be having trouble or is it?
> I also tried to use HW info64 to check NB voltage. It keeps saying the same voltage every time like its not reading Why doesn't the UD7 show this in the bios? It literally has no readouts on the voltage adjustment page and i have to go to another page to see them in the bios. None of which appear to be NB.


NB is the boards NB

NB core is cpu/nb


----------



## cssorkinman

Thinking of trying my first Gigabyte motherboard, what kind of OC could I expect to get from an 8XXX Vish on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128651

Or should I just say screw it and get the UD7? ( probably never see more than one Video card on it however)

Option number 3, save the money and invest it in a Victory Vegas and spend some time outdoors this summer instead









The reason I'm looking for another one is my MSI 990FXA gd65 that I bought used has a little issue with the bios, it kept setting the HT link speeds and nb speeds to 7000.....lol. Now it's reached the point at which it won't post and is heading for RMA. Only my second RMA of an MSI board in over 100 builds.


----------



## anubis1127

I would go minimum of UD5, but that's me.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> NB is the boards NB
> 
> NB core is cpu/nb


I dont see this here is a screenshot:


I see NB VID. I don't see CPU NB?

NB VID never changes when i adjust "CPU NB" so if its the NB for mainboard where is the CPU NB?

ALSO, i have HT set to 3000 in BIOS but it shows 4000 in CPUID? bug?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> NB is the boards NB
> 
> NB core is cpu/nb
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see this here is a screenshot:
> I see NB VID. I don't see CPU NB?
> 
> NB VID never changes when i adjust "CPU NB" so if its the NB for mainboard where is the CPU NB?
> 
> ALSO, i have HT set to 3000 in BIOS but it shows 4000 in CPUID? bug?
Click to expand...

there is none, GB skimped on alot of sensors however that is the voltage you want to change in bios NB core

and idk about HT


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Are you running stock like he will be? No? Then it is not comparable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That is why I indicate how I got that temp rather than just saying I can get that temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And no. Again, airflow is better than no airflow. With no airflow, the 55-70C they heat up to will be their ambient. Much worse than a mere 45-50C he can expect with a stock 8350 and that cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In absolute terms yes. But you cant simply say there's absolutely no airflow on that area in the practical world especially on air cooling. . Little, but not absence of airflow. Exhaust fan alone will give them some breeze.
> 
> In either way, practically, the effect will be both negligible and can be considered a norm on whichever preferred set-up you chose. Unless you test them side by side to see which does improve the surrounding temp other than the CPU.
Click to expand...

It is physically impossible for you to hit over 65C on core from the tower *stock* on a Silver Arrow. Even the stock cooler doesn't go that hot. Stop making up numbers and/or learn how to mount your cooler better. That's 1.475v territory, not a stock 8350's 1.325-1.4v.

And yes, no tall tower provides any airflow to the VRMs. They simply stand too tall for the short VRM sinks to get any airflow, and the back 120/140 just wind tunnels the air out of the case.

All stock fans are down facing for a reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So im having trouble booting NB @ 2600, ive went up to +175 on NB volts. Any ideas? 2600 seems low to be having trouble or is it?
> I also tried to use HW info64 to check NB voltage. It keeps saying the same voltage every time like its not reading Why doesn't the UD7 show this in the bios? It literally has no readouts on the voltage adjustment page and i have to go to another page to see them in the bios. None of which appear to be NB.


Some multis will just not work. Try getting around them by either going beyond it or using the FSB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thinking of trying my first Gigabyte motherboard, what kind of OC could I expect to get from an 8XXX Vish on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128651
> 
> Or should I just say screw it and get the UD7? ( probably never see more than one Video card on it however)
> 
> Option number 3, save the money and invest it in a Victory Vegas and spend some time outdoors this summer instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm looking for another one is my MSI 990FXA gd65 that I bought used has a little issue with the bios, it kept setting the HT link speeds and nb speeds to 7000.....lol. Now it's reached the point at which it won't post and is heading for RMA. Only my second RMA of an MSI board in over 100 builds.


More akin to a UD3 Rev 4. 4.7-4.8 before the VRMs start to be at their limit is my guess.

I love my UD5 (and my old UD3s) though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> NB is the boards NB
> 
> NB core is cpu/nb
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see this here is a screenshot:
> 
> I see NB VID. I don't see CPU NB?
> 
> *NB VID never changes when i adjust "CPU NB*" so if its the NB for mainboard where is the CPU NB?
> 
> ALSO, i have HT set to 3000 in BIOS but it shows 4000 in CPUID? bug?
Click to expand...

"VID" = Stock. In the case of your Core voltage it;s reading turbo's voltage as VID.

Friend's FX rig got an update; http://valid.x86.fr/ihi0j1




He's using my Batch 1234 8320.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thinking of trying my first Gigabyte motherboard, what kind of OC could I expect to get from an 8XXX Vish on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128651
> 
> Or should I just say screw it and get the UD7? ( probably never see more than one Video card on it however)
> 
> Option number 3, save the money and invest it in a Victory Vegas and spend some time outdoors this summer instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm looking for another one is my MSI 990FXA gd65 that I bought used has a little issue with the bios, it kept setting the HT link speeds and nb speeds to 7000.....lol. Now it's reached the point at which it won't post and is heading for RMA. Only my second RMA of an MSI board in over 100 builds.


Sorry to hear about your motherboard man.

Its a nice looking board but IMO you would be more happy with an UD3 rev 4.0 or UD5 since there are more features and perhaps is more build towards the FX chips. there are 2 things i never cheap out that is the motherboard and the PSU, those components are IMO the most important parts.

Nahh, who needs outdoors when you have an awesome PC to play with


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thinking of trying my first Gigabyte motherboard, what kind of OC could I expect to get from an 8XXX Vish on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128651
> 
> Or should I just say screw it and get the UD7? ( probably never see more than one Video card on it however)
> 
> Option number 3, save the money and invest it in a Victory Vegas and spend some time outdoors this summer instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm looking for another one is my MSI 990FXA gd65 that I bought used has a little issue with the bios, it kept setting the HT link speeds and nb speeds to 7000.....lol. Now it's reached the point at which it won't post and is heading for RMA. Only my second RMA of an MSI board in over 100 builds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your motherboard man.
> 
> Its a nice looking board but IMO you would be more happy with an UD3 rev 4.0 or UD5 since there are more features and perhaps is more build towards the FX chips. *there are 2 things i never cheap out that is the motherboard* and the PSU, those components are IMO the most important parts.
> 
> Nahh, who needs outdoors when you have an awesome PC to play with
Click to expand...

Like the 970A-UD3 mirrored the 990FXA-UD3 1.1's VRMs, the 970A-UD3P mirrors the 990FXA-UD3 4.0's VRMs. The only difference is the UD3P uses the 970 chipset, with fewer PCI-e lanes. The original 970A-UD3 had some locked LLC functions, but cssorkinman is used to not having LLC at all anyway.

So... what should I do with this little bundle of joy?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thinking of trying my first Gigabyte motherboard, what kind of OC could I expect to get from an 8XXX Vish on this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128651
> 
> Or should I just say screw it and get the UD7? ( probably never see more than one Video card on it however)
> 
> Option number 3, save the money and invest it in a Victory Vegas and spend some time outdoors this summer instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm looking for another one is my MSI 990FXA gd65 that I bought used has a little issue with the bios, it kept setting the HT link speeds and nb speeds to 7000.....lol. Now it's reached the point at which it won't post and is heading for RMA. Only my second RMA of an MSI board in over 100 builds.


Dude, ditch MSI and go with either a Gigabyte or Asus like I've been using with my setup.
Personal experience with my Sabertooth 2.0 has shown me it's a good one, not too complicated yet still delivers the goods.

Check out my entries with an FX 8320 and you'll see.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Like the 970A-UD3 mirrored the 990FXA-UD3 1.1's VRMs, the 970A-UD3P mirrors the 990FXA-UD3 4.0's VRMs. The only difference is the UD3P uses the 970 chipset, with fewer PCI-e lanes. The original 970A-UD3 had some locked LLC functions, but cssorkinman is used to not having LLC at all anyway.
> 
> So... what should I do with this little bundle of joy?


Mantle testing


----------



## FoamyV

Finally got my cooler sorted as well. Managed 4.8 @ 1.464v with a max temp of 65 on core and 71 on socket after some hard pushing with an amb temp of 25. Is it decent? or should i push for more. How does the voltage seem for that clock? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It is physically impossible for you to hit over 65C on core from the tower *stock* on a Silver Arrow. Even the stock cooler doesn't go that hot. Stop making up numbers and/or learn how to mount your cooler better. That's 1.475v territory, not a stock 8350's 1.325-1.4v.
> 
> And yes, no tall tower provides any airflow to the VRMs. They simply stand too tall for the short VRM sinks to get any airflow, and the back 120/140 just wind tunnels the air out of the case.
> 
> All stock fans are down facing for a reason.
> Some multis will just not work. Try getting around them by either going beyond it or using the FSB.
> More akin to a UD3 Rev 4. 4.7-4.8 before the VRMs start to be at their limit is my guess.
> 
> I love my UD5 (and my old UD3s) though.
> "VID" = Stock. In the case of your Core voltage it;s reading turbo's voltage as VID.
> 
> Friend's FX rig got an update; http://valid.x86.fr/ihi0j1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's using my Batch 1234 8320.


Sorry for spoilers. On mobile.

@Kyadck,

Try to look back to my example, never did I mentioned hitting my temps stock. Yes, I shouldnt have mentioned my example as the conversation is about running it stock. But my example, again look back to it, was never at stock. So stop bombarding, coz I'm not making up numbers.

To repeat it, core temps at 65+ 1.512 volts.

One hint, I don't need a silver arrow if I'm running my FX stock.









No need for a war man.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> So i posted my valley results so far in the Top 30 Valley thread, it's being questioned as legit. Is there anything on an AMD Overclock that can cause something like valley to report wrong? I am not one to mislead anyone or cheat by any means. Matter of fact if the result is not accepted that's fine. However if i do have some kind of bizarre OC issue that could cause inflated results and are not accurate i would like to test and make sure that's not my case. Any suggestions?


why shouldn't your valley score be legit? yours is 75.0 fps but there are 7 other 290x scores already in the list ranging from 72.3 fps (lowest) to 82.2 (highest).

edit: i now see that you got another run with 82.2 fps and 3441 points which is exactly the same fps and score FtW420 got with his 290x, so still legit i would say.


----------



## LinusBE

Well it seems like my cpu has disappeared. I rma'd it and it arrived at amd the 18th and I asked amd yesterday what the status of my rma was and they say they never received my cpu. The track and trace of the carrier says package delivered. I leave for Thailand for 2 weeks on Monday so I hope it gets resolved by the time I get back.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I guess the question is where the hades did they deliver it to lol


----------



## desarian

Why does my fx-8320 throttle down to 1.4 ghz when it hits 56c? Specs and settings:

Motherboard: GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4
CPU: FX-8320 oced to 4.7 at 1.5 volts
Ram: adata xpg v2 1866 ddr3 timings set to 10 11 10 30
Video card: asus r9 280
Cpu cooler: h80 water cooler

I have all power saving features turned off for the cpu i have the multi set to 23.5 and volts at 1.5 its prime95 does not give errors. So why is it throttleing at 56c? What can i do to fix this short of better cooling?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Why does my fx-8320 throttle down to 1.4 ghz when it hits 56c? Specs and settings:
> 
> Motherboard: GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4
> CPU: FX-8320 oced to 4.7 at 1.5 volts
> Ram: adata xpg v2 1866 ddr3 timings set to 10 11 10 30
> Video card: asus r9 280
> Cpu cooler: h80 water cooler
> 
> I have all power saving features turned off for the cpu i have the multi set to 23.5 and volts at 1.5 its prime95 does not give errors. So why is it throttleing at 56c? What can i do to fix this short of better cooling?


Most likely your socket temps.

Download HWiNFO 64 and run prime then screencap the Motherboard and CPU temp reading then post them back here.


----------



## SlamberGamer

Please help me with my overclock.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1498697/cant-overclock-more-then-4-6ghz-on-fx8350-freeze ..


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most likely your socket temps.
> 
> Download HWiNFO 64 and run prime then screencap the Motherboard and CPU temp reading then post them back here.


I will this evening as me and the family have several activities today.


----------



## LordOfTots

Anyone else here ever ran into issues like mine with hwinfo64? It installs fine, but my pc locks up completely when it gets to load up


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Anyone else here ever ran into issues like mine with hwinfo64? It installs fine, but my pc locks up completely when it gets to load up


Do you use speedfan? My pc also locks up when I use it when a monitoring program is also running.


----------



## DarthBaggins

only monitor program I use w/ w8.1 (also works w/ 7, great to be able to monitor via mobile device too







) is PC Monitor (Pulse Way): https://www.pulseway.com/downloads


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Anyone else here ever ran into issues like mine with hwinfo64? It installs fine, but my pc locks up completely when it gets to load up




these settings can have that effect, they have not locked my computer up but it does take the scan down to a crawl

these settings sped it up for me. maybe it helps maybe it doesn't.

Top GPUi2c works for AMD card and button works well for nvidia cards, having them both on might cause issues.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Finally got my cooler sorted as well. Managed 4.8 @ 1.464v with a max temp of 65 on core and 71 on socket after some hard pushing with an amb temp of 25. Is it decent? or should i push for more. How does the voltage seem for that clock? Thanks again for all the help.


Need to get that socket temp down, other than that looks good. Once I reached an o.c over 4.6 on my 8350, i had to cut a hole in the right side cover of my chassis and mount a fan blowing on the back side of my cpu socket, and it worked. Dropped my socket temp 6c, from 71c to 66c max after hours of prime 95. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Strychn9ne

Hey all! First Post on these forums, had my 8320 based rig for about 6 months now and I am enjoying the hell out of it! First thing I did once it was app put together was begin overclocking the CPU. Had it up to 4.4 GHz initially on 1.325V I believe it was, but at this clock and voltage, my socket temps would climb above 70 degrees after about an hour of Prime95. Oddly, the core temps were much lower, barely breaking the 50 degree mark. So I downclocked it to 4.2GHZ, where it is sitting now for my 24/7. I managed this on stock voltage too! I set it to 1.3V in the BIOS, reported as 1.284 in CPUID. Peaks at 70 degrees exactly on the socket, 47 on the cores after 1.5 hours of Prime 95. Totally stable and extremely fast!

Initially after buying this I had a slight amount of buyer remorse, looking at all these synthetics out there and seeing the I5 3570K besting the 83xx on many review sites. Even after getting the machine all put together I wasn't sure I had made the right choice. But for what it cost with a good Asus board, it had saved me enough to squeeze a better GPU into the budget over the 3570 option. Even so, I almost sent the CPU and board back to get the intel set up. For awhile my rig was running on an od BFG GTS 250 1GB until I got the funds set for the R 9280 X. After getting everything together, I was blown away at how fast this system is! So glad I didn't waste my money to send anything back!!! Even at stock speeds, this thing is noticeably faster than my now secondary rig, a Phenom II 965BE with a 7850 2GB. Overclocked it blows the other system away, even though the other one is running at 900p resolution vs 1080 for the FX rig.

The board is an Asus m5a99FX pro R2.0, The CPU is cooled by a Corsair H60 2013 with stock thermal paste.

As for the settings for my OC:
All voltages set to the static readings showed after Optimized defaults loaded, CPU set to 1.3V. Used multiplier only method. Bus speed was set to static reading after AMD memory profile was applied. Ram voltage is 1.5V, running at 1866MHz.

Digi + Power Control Menu Settings:

CPU LLC: High
CPU/NB LLC: High
CPU Current Capability: 110%
CPU/NB Current Capability: 110%
CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum: Enabled

All other settings in this menu are default. The VRM spread spectrum setting actually helps lower normal load temps a bit, and they climb slower in Prime95 than they did without it on. It's just too bad My socket temps climb above 70 degrees in Prime at any voltage and/or frequency higher than what I have. Getting to that clock speed on stock voltage lead me to think I have a "lottery" chip, as I usually didn't run across that when reading tutorials on overclocking the FX CPU's. My core temps are so low, but I'd rather run it at this clock for 5 years than higher clocks to have it die in 2 years from heat damage. Better safe than sorry Anyways, glad to be part of the FX club!!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strychn9ne*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First Post on these forums, had my 8320 based rig for about 6 months now and I am enjoying the hell out of it! First thing I did once it was app put together was begin overclocking the CPU. Had it up to 4.4 GHz initially on 1.325V I believe it was, but at this clock and voltage, my socket temps would climb above 70 degrees after about an hour of Prime95. Oddly, the core temps were much lower, barely breaking the 50 degree mark. So I downclocked it to 4.2GHZ, where it is sitting now for my 24/7. I managed this on stock voltage too! I set it to 1.3V in the BIOS, reported as 1.284 in CPUID. Peaks at 70 degrees exactly on the socket, 47 on the cores after 1.5 hours of Prime 95. Totally stable and extremely fast!
> 
> Initially after buying this I had a slight amount of buyer remorse, looking at all these synthetics out there and seeing the I5 3570K besting the 83xx on many review sites. Even after getting the machine all put together I wasn't sure I had made the right choice. But for what it cost with a good Asus board, it had saved me enough to squeeze a better GPU into the budget over the 3570 option. Even so, I almost sent the CPU and board back to get the intel set up. For awhile my rig was running on an od BFG GTS 250 1GB until I got the funds set for the R 9280 X. After getting everything together, I was blown away at how fast this system is! So glad I didn't waste my money to send anything back!!! Even at stock speeds, this thing is noticeably faster than my now secondary rig, a Phenom II 965BE with a 7850 2GB. Overclocked it blows the other system away, even though the other one is running at 900p resolution vs 1080 for the FX rig.
> 
> The board is an Asus m5a99FX pro R2.0, The CPU is cooled by a Corsair H60 2013 with stock thermal paste.
> 
> As for the settings for my OC:
> All voltages set to the static readings showed after Optimized defaults loaded, CPU set to 1.3V. Used multiplier only method. Bus speed was set to static reading after AMD memory profile was applied. Ram voltage is 1.5V, running at 1866MHz.
> 
> Digi + Power Control Menu Settings:
> 
> CPU LLC: High
> CPU/NB LLC: High
> CPU Current Capability: 110%
> CPU/NB Current Capability: 110%
> CPU Power Phase Control: Optimized
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Auto
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Enabled
> 
> All other settings in this menu are default. The VRM spread spectrum setting actually helps lower normal load temps a bit, and they climb slower in Prime95 than they did without it on. It's just too bad My socket temps climb above 70 degrees in Prime at any voltage and/or frequency higher than what I have. Getting to that clock speed on stock voltage lead me to think I have a "lottery" chip, as I usually didn't run across that when reading tutorials on overclocking the FX CPU's. My core temps are so low, but I'd rather run it at this clock for 5 years than higher clocks to have it die in 2 years from heat damage. Better safe than sorry Anyways, glad to be part of the FX club!!!


You may have seen this in previous posts here but you can do either one of these to cool the NB/VRM's and socket.


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most likely your socket temps.
> 
> Download HWiNFO 64 and run prime then screencap the Motherboard and CPU temp reading then post them back here.


ok so here is a screen cap of my hwinfo64 i think it has the info needed. It was taken when the system was throttleing under prime 95.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Why does my fx-8320 throttle down to 1.4 ghz when it hits 56c? Specs and settings:
> 
> Motherboard: GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4
> CPU: FX-8320 oced to 4.7 at 1.5 volts
> Ram: adata xpg v2 1866 ddr3 timings set to 10 11 10 30
> Video card: asus r9 280
> Cpu cooler: h80 water cooler
> 
> I have all power saving features turned off for the cpu i have the multi set to 23.5 and volts at 1.5 its prime95 does not give errors. So why is it throttleing at 56c? What can i do to fix this short of better cooling?


For some reason your max Vcore shows only 1.428 not near 1.5v so something is amiss. LLC or something. I am not a Gigga expert though.


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For some reason your max Vcore shows only 1.428 not near 1.5v so something is amiss. LLC or something. I am not a Gigga expert though.


what should my load line calibration bet set to?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For some reason your max Vcore shows only 1.428 not near 1.5v so something is amiss. LLC or something. I am not a Gigga expert though.
> 
> 
> 
> what should my load line calibration bet set to?
Click to expand...

ud3s are known to throttle as they used to blow their vrms so giga added it hard coded into the bios


----------



## cab2

$159 shipped @ Amazon, maybe it's time to buy one. How low do you think it will go?

I still have 965BEs in my Sabertooths.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so i'm thinkin about trading my 290x Lightning.

Msi Fan Control is quite broken... nothing i do will allow me to control all 3 fans only the yellow one in the middle. (stock bios and ln2 bios tested, w7 and w8.1 tested, mother then one board tested)

Plus i'm considering the issues i may run into with non lightning cards in crossfire, and i'm definatly working towards ATLEAST 3x 1440p monitors if not 3x 4k so i'll likely need to grab a 295x2 to throw in the first slot so i can actually do quadfire on my mobo, then again 16x/16x trifire @ that res will be nice









I'm itching hard for the ROG swift. with a handful of accessable and affordable 4k monitors i wonder what price it will drop @.. i'm assuming somewhere around 800$

so i'm looking at high binned reference cards... guess i'm looking at sapphire.. .tri-x's are referance boards


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> $159 shipped @ Amazon, maybe it's time to buy one. How low do you think it will go?
> 
> I still have 965BEs in my Sabertooths.


how low will what go?


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ud3s are known to throttle as they used to blow their vrms so giga added it hard coded into the bios


Well that sucks... I guess i need to cool the vrms somehow


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> ok so here is a screen cap of my hwinfo64 i think it has the info needed. It was taken when the system was throttleing under prime 95.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OPPS!: Spoiler!


In the screen shot, you can see that the Voltage Delta is actually very huge. That's almost 0.08Volts. The minimums might be the one causing the throttle. Or the throttling might be causing the Vcore to drop.

You can check this by opening a histogram in HWInfo. Double-click on the Vcore to open Vcore monitoring, and the same with any of the Core clocks.

Like this:


Spoiler: Warning: This is on an Intel Rig! But you get the idea.







Also, I can't see how long you have ran the test but your Vcore average is actually near your minimum point. Indicative of your Vcore staying at low value most of the time. So it could be just overshooting the Vcore and you'll just need a few bits to add on the Voltage.
Are you setting the voltages by offsets or rev 4 has the option for a Manual Voltage?

Note: hit up @KyadCK he has a ud3 rev 4.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For some reason your max Vcore shows only 1.428 not near 1.5v so something is amiss. LLC or something. I am not a Giga expert though.


Could be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> what should my load line calibration bet set to?


You need to test to find the best LLC setting which produces the least Delta in your set-up IMO.

Previously got better results running Regular, Medium and High to get the least delta. UD3 Rev 3 though. Scrap Extreme! mine overshoots like crazy on Extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ud3s are known to throttle as they used to blow their vrms so giga added it hard coded into the bios


He's on rev 4. @KyadCK mention it being the best UD3 IIRC. My (dead) rev 3 have not throttled other than Voltage set too low (Voltage Throttling).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Well that sucks... I guess i need to cool the vrms somehow


You must!


----------



## Mega Man

it does not matter, since the ud3 rev3 it is still hardcoded to throttle at a certain amp draw


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it does not matter, since the ud3 rev3 it is still hardcoded to throttle at a certain amp draw


So the question is, UD5 for $160 or UD7 for $200? Still on the fence here.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So the question is, UD5 for $160 or UD7 for $200? Still on the fence here.


What board are you using now? Whats the motivation for a giga board? I am really wanting an asus crosshair z myself.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it does not matter, since the ud3 rev3 it is still hardcoded to throttle at a certain amp draw
> 
> 
> 
> So the question is, UD5 for $160 or UD7 for $200? Still on the fence here.
Click to expand...

still think you should try the saberkitty !


----------



## ebduncan

I am trying the extreme 9. Should be here monday or tuesday.

Been a ud3 rev 1.0 user for over 3 years.

I was going to get a sabertooth, but dang they so ugly. I didn't want to spend the cash on the crosshair. Settled on the extreme 9.

I will report back with how it does compared to my UD3.

Would be nice if more newer AM3+ boards came out. I know its a dead socket, but could at least provide some newer options. I like what ASrock did with the killer. Giving it a m2 expansion slot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it does not matter, since the ud3 rev3 it is still hardcoded to throttle at a certain amp draw
> 
> 
> 
> So the question is, UD5 for $160 or UD7 for $200? Still on the fence here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still think you should try the saberkitty !
Click to expand...

I have 2 CHV-Z's or I might try it, just looking for something a bit different. Although this is really capturing my attention ( and maybe my toy money)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In the screen shot, you can see that the Voltage Delta is actually very huge. That's almost 0.08Volts. The minimums might be the one causing the throttle. Or the throttling might be causing the Vcore to drop.
> 
> You can check this by opening a histogram in HWInfo. Double-click on the Vcore to open Vcore monitoring, and the same with any of the Core clocks.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: This is on an Intel Rig! But you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't see how long you have ran the test but your Vcore average is actually near your minimum point. Indicative of your Vcore staying at low value most of the time. So it could be just overshooting the Vcore and you'll just need a few bits to add on the Voltage.
> Are you setting the voltages by offsets or rev 4 has the option for a Manual Voltage?
> 
> Note: hit up @KyadCK he has a ud3 rev 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be.
> You need to test to find the best LLC setting which produces the least Delta in your set-up IMO.
> 
> Previously got better results running Regular, Medium and High to get the least delta. UD3 Rev 3 though. Scrap Extreme! mine overshoots like crazy on Extreme.
> He's on rev 4. @KyadCK mention it being the best UD3 IIRC. My (dead) rev 3 have not throttled other than Voltage set too low (Voltage Throttling).
> You must!


I think my main issue is the vreg getting to hot. Second is the fact that even tho i set vcore manually it still has a high delta offset. I think really its heat related to the vreg. A friend is giving me a scout 2 advance case so i can top mount my rad. Then i can get better access to the vreg sink and see if i can get a fan to blow on it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So the question is, UD5 for $160 or UD7 for $200? Still on the fence here.
> 
> 
> 
> What board are you using now? Whats the motivation for a giga board? I am really wanting an asus crosshair z myself.
Click to expand...

I have 2 CHV-Z's and 1 each MSI 990FXA GD80 ( my favorite) and GD 65's, also have an Asrock 990 extreme 3 in AM3+ boards . I have never had a Gigabyte board - so when the GD65's bios went banana's and kept trying to set the HT link and NB speeds to 7000, until finally failing to post, it gave me an excuse to maybe give one a try while it's being RMA'd.


----------



## mus1mus

UD5s were strong boards as some users have been able to clock FXs with them well.

Why not a UD7 by the way?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> I think my main issue is the vreg getting to hot. Second is the fact that even tho i set vcore manually it still has a high delta offset. I think really its heat related to the vreg. A friend is giving me a scout 2 advance case so i can top mount my rad. Then i can get better access to the vreg sink and see if i can get a fan to blow on it.


You can use the stock fan on the cooler that came with CPU by the way. I can see any reason why you can't mount a fan on the VRMs unless you are using a low profile cooler such as noctuas L type bottom facing air coolers.

If you are watercooling or on a CLC, that is pretty much easier to do. Note, I have fitted a VRM fan even with a big dual tower air cooler, Silver Arrow


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have 2 CHV-Z's and 1 each MSI 990FXA GD80 ( my favorite) and GD 65's, also have an Asrock 990 extreme 3 in AM3+ boards . I have never had a Gigabyte board - so when the GD65's bios went banana's and kept trying to set the HT link and NB speeds to 7000, until finally failing to post, it gave me an excuse to maybe give one a try while it's being RMA'd.


Which board brought you the best overclocks. i never even noticed the MSI GD80. Between it and the crosshair though that last slot @ x4 is what kills me for quad.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I am trying the extreme 9. Should be here monday or tuesday.
> 
> Been a ud3 rev 1.0 user for over 3 years.
> 
> I was going to get a sabertooth, but dang they so ugly. I didn't want to spend the cash on the crosshair. Settled on the extreme 9.
> 
> I will report back with how it does compared to my UD3.
> 
> Would be nice if more newer AM3+ boards came out. I know its a dead socket, but could at least provide some newer options. I like what ASrock did with the killer. Giving it a m2 expansion slot.


Make sure you check that you have the latest BIOS. They did some tweaking and got better ram stability with one of the newer releases. Also Keep in mind that the LLC is the like the opposite of the ASUS boards (25% on ASRock is like 75% on ASUS).


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Make sure you check that you have the latest BIOS. They did some tweaking and got better ram stability with one of the newer releases. Also Keep in mind that the LLC is the like the opposite of the ASUS boards (25% on ASRock is like 75% on ASUS).


thanks. I don't really overclock ram much anymore. Gains are small and not worth the extra voltage and power in my eyes. On my ud3 i was running ddr3 2000 with 9-9-9-27 timings. I've never used LLC before so not sure what you mean by that last statement. I monitor the voltage if i have problems with voltage drop then i will try using the llc settings to correct it.

I am pretty sure my rev 1.0 ud3 prevented me from hitting even higher clocks with my 8320 because I couldn't maintain a voltage over 1.520 under load. Managed to hit 5160mhz on my ud3 @ 1.520 volts under load, wasn't very stable but I did manage to run a few benchmarks. Max stable speed was 5052mhz (215 x 23.5) at 1.45 volts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have 2 CHV-Z's and 1 each MSI 990FXA GD80 ( my favorite) and GD 65's, also have an Asrock 990 extreme 3 in AM3+ boards . I have never had a Gigabyte board - so when the GD65's bios went banana's and kept trying to set the HT link and NB speeds to 7000, until finally failing to post, it gave me an excuse to maybe give one a try while it's being RMA'd.
> 
> 
> 
> Which board brought you the best overclocks. i never even noticed the MSI GD80. Between it and the crosshair though that last slot @ x4 is what kills me for quad.
Click to expand...

It depends on what you are overclocking, for high clocks on water cooling, I can't beat the GD-80 with any of the other boards. However if you are running long duration benches ( or stress testing) with high vid chips like my 9370 the CHV-Z is the board to have. The CHV-Z's get the best memory clocks ( nearly 2700mhz) but the GD-80 will give better NB clocks. The GD-65 is a second tier board that is going to struggle above 1.53 volts from the way mine behaved, but it was a used board that had a beta bios on it. It pushed the 8320 to 4720mhz prime stable where the CHV-z did 4800 with the same chip/cooling. The Asrock extreme 3 is a step below the GD-65 in my opinion and I really wouldn't recommend putting an 8 core Vishera on it. The LLC function is very ham fisted when enabled, once giving .25 volts of vcore boost to a 965 I had sitting on it , put me off on LLC for a long time.

My favorite is the GD-80, but I've been on mostly MSI boards for over 10 years now, so my experience with them probably helps a bit. It runs cooler than the others and if you pair it with a low VID chip like my batch 1235- 8350 - 1.28 vid, it's a great combo. Many people struggle with this board mostly due to it's lack of LLC , but it's easily overcome with a little experience. There isn't much use in buying ram that is rated at 2400 mhz with this board however, I've not been able to run above that. The best performance I got from it was using either cl9 2133 rated g-skill stuff at around 2300 mhz or some geil cl 9 1600 that would run 2200.

I've never used extreme cooling , but the CHV-Z is the obvious choice in that arena
.
Given your investment in graphics cards etc and the fact that you have a fairly high vid chip the CHV-Z would be the board to go with in my opinion


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> ok so here is a screen cap of my hwinfo64 i think it has the info needed. It was taken when the system was throttleing under prime 95.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OPPS!: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the screen shot, you can see that the Voltage Delta is actually very huge. That's almost 0.08Volts. The minimums might be the one causing the throttle. Or the throttling might be causing the Vcore to drop.
> 
> You can check this by opening a histogram in HWInfo. Double-click on the Vcore to open Vcore monitoring, and the same with any of the Core clocks.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: This is on an Intel Rig! But you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can't see how long you have ran the test but your Vcore average is actually near your minimum point. Indicative of your Vcore staying at low value most of the time. So it could be just overshooting the Vcore and you'll just need a few bits to add on the Voltage.
> Are you setting the voltages by offsets or rev 4 has the option for a Manual Voltage?
> 
> Note: hit up @KyadCK he has a ud3 rev 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For some reason your max Vcore shows only 1.428 not near 1.5v so something is amiss. LLC or something. I am not a Giga expert though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> what should my load line calibration bet set to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to test to find the best LLC setting which produces the least Delta in your set-up IMO.
> 
> Previously got better results running Regular, Medium and High to get the least delta. UD3 Rev 3 though. Scrap Extreme! mine overshoots like crazy on Extreme.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ud3s are known to throttle as they used to blow their vrms so giga added it hard coded into the bios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's on rev 4. @KyadCK mention it being the best UD3 IIRC. My (dead) rev 3 have not throttled other than Voltage set too low (Voltage Throttling).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Well that sucks... I guess i need to cool the vrms somehow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must!
Click to expand...

My UD3 is a Rev 1.1.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> thanks. I don't really overclock ram much anymore. Gains are small and not worth the extra voltage and power in my eyes. On my ud3 i was running ddr3 2000 with 9-9-9-27 timings. I've never used LLC before so not sure what you mean by that last statement. I monitor the voltage if i have problems with voltage drop then i will try using the llc settings to correct it.
> 
> I am pretty sure my rev 1.0 ud3 prevented me from hitting even higher clocks with my 8320 because I couldn't maintain a voltage over 1.520 under load. Managed to hit 5160mhz on my ud3 @ 1.520 volts under load, wasn't very stable but I did manage to run a few benchmarks. Max stable speed was 5052mhz (215 x 23.5) at 1.45 volts.


I believe LLC was created as a means to counter vdroop when a processor is under load not entirely sure the exact definition. (I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.) but, from what I've seen so far is that the lower % of LLC on the ASRock the higher the voltage +- swing will be. I think you could definitely go further with the extreme9 than a UD3 but if you aren't going to push the board then I can totally understand it though the gains definitely aren't extravagant and there isn't much benefit to increasing the NB or HT Link speeds other than benchmark points. A few people here have said that the VRMs on the extreme9 have a tendency to pop though, hasn't happened to me yet and I know there's a couple of other users in this thread that are using it that it hasn't happened to either but as long as you don't void the warranty ASRock is supposed to have pretty good customer support. Other than that, If you have any other questions pertaining to your new mobo I'd be glad to share my experiences with it so far.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So the question is, UD5 for $160 or UD7 for $200? Still on the fence here.


It depends on what you want. The UD5 supports 3x SLI/crossfire and the UD7 quad fire and quad SLI. the rest is the same.

I must say i am impressed by the on board audio of my UD5, especially with headphones it sound pretty nice.


----------



## Strychn9ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You may have seen this in previous posts here but you can do either one of these to cool the NB/VRM's and socket.


Hmmmm.. Nice solutions there! I especially like the little fan behind the socket, I may have to try that one out and see how it does for me. I think it should fit in my phantom 410 just fine. How would one attach that though? With as high as temps get back there I wouldn't want to tape it on there hahaha. I may just order a few 40mm fans and see where I can fit em. Really want to see what I can get outta this set up! The H60 seems to do quite well on the cores at least.


----------



## LazarusIV

@cssorkinman I've got the UD5 Rev 1.1 and it is an amazing board. Tough as nails and loves to clock my 8350. I put some Fujipoly Thermal Padding under my VRM and NB heatsink and slapped on an extra Scythe 120mm Slipstream fan and good lord does it stay frosty! Also, I don't ever plan on getting more than 2 graphics cards. Just in case I run into a deal I can't pass up, I've got that third PCIe slot available.

By far the only thing holding my proc back OC-wise is my poopy Corsair H-50. When I get home I'll be getting a custom loop for just my proc and then I'll really be able to take my 8350 for a run!

Speaking of, watercooling ladies and gents, does this look like a good proc-only loop? I've already got a 120.2 UT60 and 3 of the Xinrulian 120mm fans so I'll do P/P on the radiator in the top of my case. I ordered another used R9 290 (for $250!) so when I get home I'll throw that in and then WC my proc for some phenomenal Crossfire gaming, I can't wait!!


----------



## Synister

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> what should my load line calibration bet set to?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> ok so here is a screen cap of my hwinfo64 i think it has the info needed. It was taken when the system was throttleing under prime 95.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> I think my main issue is the vreg getting to hot. Second is the fact that even tho i set vcore manually it still has a high delta offset. I think really its heat related to the vreg. A friend is giving me a scout 2 advance case so i can top mount my rad. Then i can get better access to the vreg sink and see if i can get a fan to blow on it.


The VRMs sat @ 110°C + is more than likely the cause of throttling!


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> The VRMs sat @ 110°C + is more than likely the cause of throttling!


That is what is going on now it would be nice to find an aftermarket heatsink that will fit my vrm and a nice looking and good heatsink fan for my northbridge. I think the issue is that the stock heatsinks are tied together with a heatpipe so when the northbridge hits 50c its transfering that heat to the vrm through the heat pipe causeing extra heat on the vrm. So if i cant find good heatsinks i will be installing a fan to blow at them directly.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> That is what is going on now it would be nice to find an aftermarket heatsink that will fit my vrm and a nice looking and good heatsink fan for my northbridge. I think the issue is that the stock heatsinks are tied together with a heatpipe so when the northbridge hits 50c its transfering that heat to the vrm through the heat pipe causeing extra heat on the vrm. So if i cant find good heatsinks i will be installing a fan to blow at them directly.


You will not get a 20-30°C drop from aftermarket heat sinks. You'd be better getting a small fan over the VRMs.

Or buy a better Mobo!


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You will not get a 20-30°C drop from aftermarket heat sinks. You'd be better getting a small fan over the VRMs.
> 
> Or buy a better Mobo!


Anyone know of a good set of heatsinks/fans that will replace the stock ones?


----------



## y0bailey

Why is my CPU/NB voltage "auto" at 1.4v? That seems way high. FX-8350, sabertooth r2 w/ latest BIOS.

Should I drop it down to 1.25, or leave it because that is what my chip needs?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Why is my CPU/NB voltage "auto" at 1.4v? That seems way high. FX-8350, sabertooth r2 w/ latest BIOS.
> 
> Should I drop it down to 1.25, or leave it because that is what my chip needs?


mine was at auto 1.4 too its an asus thing lol

I reduced mine to 1.25


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> mine was at auto 1.4 too its an asus thing lol
> 
> I reduced mine to 1.25


That could reduce heat in the nb. Would that help my setup as i am not pushing my nb frequency higher. If it would reduce heat in my nb that subsaquent heat should not transfer as bad to my vreg. Would that help and was it stable?


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Spoiler on mobile



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> @cssorkinman I've got the UD5 Rev 1.1 and it is an amazing board. Tough as nails and loves to clock my 8350. I put some Fujipoly Thermal Padding under my VRM and NB heatsink and slapped on an extra Scythe 120mm Slipstream fan and good lord does it stay frosty! Also, I don't ever plan on getting more than 2 graphics cards. Just in case I run into a deal I can't pass up, I've got that third PCIe slot available.
> 
> By far the only thing holding my proc back OC-wise is my poopy Corsair H-50. When I get home I'll be getting a custom loop for just my proc and then I'll really be able to take my 8350 for a run!
> 
> Speaking of, watercooling ladies and gents, does this look like a good proc-only loop? I've already got a 120.2 UT60 and 3 of the Xinrulian 120mm fans so I'll do P/P on the radiator in the top of my case. I ordered another used R9 290 (for $250!) so when I get home I'll throw that in and then WC my proc for some phenomenal Crossfire gaming, I can't wait!!





[ Spoiler = any text without symbols ] as header
[ / spoiler ] remove spaces












Depending on your clocks, Vcore etc, and ambient temp, should be good.

1.6 volts stayed at high 60s on a slim XSPC 240 with 30s ambient.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler on mobile
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your clocks, Vcore etc, and ambient temp, should be good.
> 
> 1.6 volts stayed at high 60s on a slim XSPC 240 with 30s ambient.


Hm... I'd be happy with 4.8 Gigglehurtz, if I could do more than that then I'll be very happy indeed! At some point I'll get my R9 290s wet as well, but baby steps...


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> That could reduce heat in the nb. Would that help my setup as i am not pushing my nb frequency higher. If it would reduce heat in my nb that subsaquent heat should not transfer as bad to my vreg. Would that help and was it stable?


What you really want to do is turn turbo off, and all power saving features, C'n'Q etc. and leave your CPU and CPU/NB Voltages set to AUTO.

Boot into windows and if you have HWinfo64 launch it, if not download it here: HWinfo Downloads Page

It should show your CPU & CPU/NB VIDs like this:


You then know the true stock Voltage of both CPU & CPU/NB. Work from there!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> Why is my CPU/NB voltage "auto" at 1.4v? That seems way high. FX-8350, sabertooth r2 w/ latest BIOS.
> 
> Should I drop it down to 1.25, or leave it because that is what my chip needs?


It's an asus thing. 1.2-1.25 is fine and it should not affect your NB temps as it is on the cpu die.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> That could reduce heat in the nb. Would that help my setup as i am not pushing my nb frequency higher. If it would reduce heat in my nb that subsaquent heat should not transfer as bad to my vreg. Would that help and was it stable?
> 
> 
> 
> What you really want to do is turn turbo off, and all power saving features, C'n'Q etc. and leave your CPU and CPU/NB Voltages set to AUTO.
> 
> Boot into windows and if you have HWinfo64 launch it, if not download it here: HWinfo Downloads Page
> 
> It should show your CPU & CPU/NB VIDs like this:
> 
> 
> You then know the true stock Voltage of both CPU & CPU/NB. Work from there!
Click to expand...

You can just shut them all off and look at the vids. You don't need to set to auto fyi


----------



## LinusBE

AMD has found my cpu! All is well and when I get home from vacation there will be a new cpu waiting for me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> AMD has found my cpu! All is well and when I get home from vacation there will be a new cpu waiting for me.


Happy to hear that, might want to put a little something extra in the collection plate to appease the silicon gods


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strychn9ne*
> 
> Hmmmm.. Nice solutions there! I especially like the little fan behind the socket, I may have to try that one out and see how it does for me. I think it should fit in my phantom 410 just fine. How would one attach that though? With as high as temps get back there I wouldn't want to tape it on there hahaha. I may just order a few 40mm fans and see where I can fit em. Really want to see what I can get outta this set up! The H60 seems to do quite well on the cores at least.


I just used 3M double sided clear tape. I haven't had any issues at all with it.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> What board are you using now? Whats the motivation for a giga board? I am really wanting an asus crosshair z myself.


UD7 990FX to use QuadFireX without an pcie riser on the fourth 16x connector that is only 4x and goes through the SB. I have two CHVFZ and they are very good!


----------



## desarian

So should it set the nb to something other than auto?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> AMD has found my cpu! All is well and when I get home from vacation there will be a new cpu waiting for me.


Good to heat that man, hope you have a nice vacation and hopefully you are lucky with the silicon


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> AMD has found my cpu! All is well and when I get home from vacation there will be a new cpu waiting for me.


What a relief! I'll make a small burnt offering for you in the hopes you win the silicon lottery! And the real lottery too, why the heck not


----------



## LinusBE

Thank you both! I just arrived in Phuket and it's very hot compared to Belgium. And the Swedish fish worked. They replaced my 8320 with an 8350 according to the email with the shipping details


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Thank you both! I just arrived in Phuket and it's very hot compared to Belgium. And the Swedish fish worked. They replaced my 8320 with an 8350 according to the email with the shipping details


Very nice


----------



## Tivan

Finally got over 8000 in 3dmark11 physics test! just had to tighten ram timings (19xx cl9), cpu-nb/ht (2400each) and fsb (240)


----------



## haritos14

hello,
i need overclocking with 5ghz - 5.1ghz stable,
please send me the settings!!!!!

FX 8350
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GHZ 1600 CL8 1.5V
WATERCOOLING
XSPC RAYSTORM
1.RADIATOR 480 EK RE
1.RADIATOR 360 Swiftech MCR320-XP
ALPHACOOL D5


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> hello,
> i need overclocking with 5ghz - 5.1ghz stable,
> please send me the settings!!!!!
> 
> FX 8350
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE 2X4GHZ 1600 CL8 1.5V
> WATERCOOLING
> XSPC RAYSTORM
> 1.RADIATOR 480 EK RE
> 1.RADIATOR 360 Swiftech MCR320-XP
> ALPHACOOL D5


25.5 multi

lots of voltage


----------



## mus1mus

lol..

Set the voltage to what your cooler is capable of taming under 70 on prime95.

Set the multi up..


----------



## haritos14

if you can who concretely


----------



## y0bailey

What "real time/real world" voltages are you guys hitting to remain stable at 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8.

My old 8320 required significantly less volts to hit the same clocks. Now for 4.6, I am at 1.47v real world to maintain stability. I am just wondering if this is normal or is this chip a dud.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Yes!!!!! Just intalled my new EVGA 1300w G2. My old psu +12v was running at 11.5v and +5 was running mid 4s. This thing is pushing over 12 and 5. Now i should b able to hit 5ghz again.... now to just get cable management under control.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Yes!!!!! Just intalled my new EVGA 1300w G2. My old psu +12v was running at 11.5v and +5 was running mid 4s. This thing is pushing over 12 and 5. Now i should b able to hit 5ghz again.... now to just get cable management under control.


1300 watts?! do you have plans to run 4 way SLI or something?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1300 watts?! do you have plans to run 4 way SLI or something?


3way sli plus plan on doing full water cooling soon. Just cant pass up the psu for $150. Did a 15min occt run and it didnt fail. Tried the test last night with the same oc and it failed in under 3 min. Now back tovwork. Nothn like a 2 n a half hour lunch lol.


----------



## Tivan

Had to notch up south bridge voltage slightly at 240 fsb or I'd get random lockups, but oftentimes when benchmarking my ssd. Prime/occt never caught that. Seems stable now c:


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Had to notch up south bridge voltage slightly at 240 fsb or I'd get random lockups, but oftentimes when benchmarking my ssd. Prime/occt never caught that. Seems stable now c:


Weird that you post this. Fsb is at 296 and bf4 wont load. Occt stable. Well 20 min stable till tomorrow when i let it run longer. Anyways if bf4 repair dont fix this i'll up the fsb afew notches..


----------



## LordOfTots

Would any of you guys be comfortable running a FX 6300 on a http://www.microcenter.com/product/398237/GA-78LMT-USB3_Socket_AM3_mATX_760G_AMD_Motherboard or http://www.microcenter.com/product/418786/M5A78L-M-USB3_Socket_AM3_AMD_mATX_Motherboard ? Let alone a FX 8320?

I have a friend looking to downsize to Micro-ATX, but the only options in motherboards here are kinda off-putting. Especially the lack of SATA3









Edit: and if forced to go FM2+, would an athlon 760k or A10-6800k overclocked to 4.5Ghz+ be at least a decent sidegrade from a FX 6300? I'm debating telling him to just spend more and buy an i5


----------



## desarian

Ok so with a fan blowing on the vreg i still throttle at 4.7 ghz 1.5 volts.. No errors in prime but soon as my veef hits 113-115c it throttles.. Any other ideas to help me fix this issue?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Ok so with a fan blowing on the vreg i still throttle at 4.7 ghz 1.5 volts.. No errors in prime but soon as my veef hits 113-115c it throttles.. Any other ideas to help me fix this issue?


lower your voltage and or clocks.. then fill out rig builder


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lower your voltage and or clocks.. then fill out rig builder


If i lower the volts its not stable at 4.7 and i have tried 4.5 at 1.4 and its not stable but doesnt throttle. I guess i just have a really poor motherboard for overclocking. If i do 4.2 at stock volts its not stable either. What should i do as i would like to push this bad boy higher. What is rig builder?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> If i lower the volts its not stable at 4.7 and i have tried 4.5 at 1.4 and its not stable but doesnt throttle. I guess i just have a really poor motherboard for overclocking. If i do 4.2 at stock volts its not stable either. What should i do as i would like to push this bad boy higher. What is rig builder?


Check out the "How to put your rig in your Sig" link in my Sig below


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lower your voltage and or clocks.. then fill out rig builder
> 
> 
> 
> If i lower the volts its not stable at 4.7 and i have tried 4.5 at 1.4 and its not stable but doesnt throttle. I guess i just have a really poor motherboard for overclocking. If i do 4.2 at stock volts its not stable either. What should i do as i would like to push this bad boy higher. What is rig builder?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100

we can't help much if we don't know what you are using.

1.5 for 4.7 sounds a touch high unless you are running without LLC.

clocks depend on your cooling.. whole system cooling.. VRM heatsink plays a big part..


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100
> 
> we can't help much if we don't know what you are using.
> 
> 1.5 for 4.7 sounds a touch high unless you are running without LLC.
> 
> clocks depend on your cooling.. whole system cooling.. VRM heatsink plays a big part..


Specs:
Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 rev 4
Fx-8320
8gb adata xpg v2 1866 ddr 3 timings 10 11 10 30
Corsair h80 watercooler
R9 280x
Ultra x4 1050 watt psu

I have all power saving off svm is on the llc is auto and i set volts to 1.5 for stability at 4.7 other than that what do you need to know?


----------



## desarian

Ok so i fixed my signature. How do i become an official owners club member?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100
> 
> we can't help much if we don't know what you are using.
> 
> 1.5 for 4.7 sounds a touch high unless you are running without LLC.
> 
> clocks depend on your cooling.. whole system cooling.. VRM heatsink plays a big part..
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 rev 4
> Fx-8320
> 8gb adata xpg v2 1866 ddr 3 timings 10 11 10 30
> Corsair h80 watercooler
> R9 280x
> Ultra x4 1050 watt psu
> 
> I have all power saving off svm is on the llc is auto and i set volts to 1.5 for stability at 4.7 other than that what do you need to know?
Click to expand...

might be at the limits of you board? I'm not a giga expert by any means, I could be wrong but i recall someone knowledgeable with giga mentioning the VRMS are the limiting facter and hardcoded into the bios to throttle @ a certain voltage and/or clock, just not sure if it effects your revision

KyadCK, Megaman and Red1667 are the threads most knowledgeable Regulars on Giga.

whats your socket temp looking like under load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Ok so i fixed my signature. How do i become an official owners club member?


eh... hang out here and learn? and put the sig banner in your sig(found in first post of the thread)?

Welcome


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> might be at the limits of you board? I'm not a giga expert by any means, I could be wrong but i recall someone knowledgeable with giga mentioning the VRMS are the limiting facter and hardcoded into the bios to throttle @ a certain voltage and/or clock, just not sure if it effects your revision
> 
> KyadCK, Megaman and Red1667 are the threads most knowledgeable Regulars on Giga.
> 
> whats your socket temp looking like under load?
> eh... hang out here and learn? and put the sig banner in your sig(found in first post of the thread)?
> 
> Welcome


Stock temps 17c idle 30c load @ 4.0 stock volts


----------



## desarian

I was wondering about my llc its on auto i think it needs to be on high nut not sure


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> might be at the limits of you board? I'm not a giga expert by any means, I could be wrong but i recall someone knowledgeable with giga mentioning the VRMS are the limiting facter and hardcoded into the bios to throttle @ a certain voltage and/or clock, just not sure if it effects your revision
> 
> KyadCK, Megaman and Red1667 are the threads most knowledgeable Regulars on Giga.
> 
> whats your socket temp looking like under load?
> eh... hang out here and learn? and put the sig banner in your sig(found in first post of the thread)?
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock temps 17c idle 30c load @ 4.0 stock volts
Click to expand...

idle temps on this platform are nigh on useless..

the temp sensors in these chips are not actual sensors. the simple of it is that it is an equations that requires decent load to be accurate.

few posts ago you were saying 1.5v for 4.7 why are you telling me stock volts ?

I believe high llc would be a good option. can't remember if that is giga's version of Asus very high. might be minor vboost, might be minor vdroop either or it is a safe bet.


----------



## desarian

Hwinfo says cpu 56c and all the cores sensor readings match that sensor reading as well.. Motherboard also matches that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Hwinfo says cpu 56c and all the cores sensor readings match that sensor reading as well.. Motherboard also matches that










new poster already using HWINFO, good job









what kind of load are you putting your cores on?

Prime? AVX IBT?

give us some screen shots plz


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new poster already using HWINFO, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of load are you putting your cores on?
> 
> Prime? AVX IBT?
> 
> give us some screen shots plz


Prime95 is what I'm using I can't put screenshots on until later this evening


----------



## desarian

I was a member of this site long time ago back in Pentium 4 days so it's on my first rodeo just couldn't remember my login information for that account


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> I was a member of this site long time ago back in Pentium 4 days so it's on my first rodeo just couldn't remember my login information for that account


prime is known for not being "kind" to FX chips.. if you have instabilities it will eventually find it.

IBT (download the one in the first thread, it has AVX instructions, if you have one already it likely doesn't as you are a p4 burner







)


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prime is known for not being "kind" to FX chips.. if you have instabilities it will eventually find it.
> 
> IBT (download the one in the first thread, it has AVX instructions, if you have one already it likely doesn't as you are a p4 burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hey that p4 i had oced well from 3.0 to 3.6 and ice cold on air... Anyway i will try to do more tonight when i get home.. I really have a feeling its a llc issue


----------



## ebduncan

Update

Once I confirmed the board worked and was not DOA. I started with overclocking and improving board cooling (VRM/Northbridge)

I got the Asrock Extreme 9 board installed today. I haven't done much tweaking quite yet. I am running at [email protected] 1..5 volts with llc set to 50%.

Its stable. Well as far as I can tell it is. Passed prime 95 for 2 hours. Not bad at all for my rough settings. I literally went into the bios set it to 5ghz and 1.5 volts and loaded the ram XMP profile. I find that 50% llc setting is way to much getting major vboost voltage is like 1.552 volts under load.

Vrms are cool I remounted the vrm heatsink with a better thermal pad and put some Arctic Mx-4 on the northbridge. I've yet to install a fan or anything on them.

Here is a 3dmark score. Note everything is at stock speeds other than the cpu.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3447529?

I am liking the new board so far compared to the UD3 rev 1.0. More to come as I dial in the settings for 24/7 use and highest bench stable use.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100
> 
> we can't help much if we don't know what you are using.
> 
> 1.5 for 4.7 sounds a touch high unless you are running without LLC.
> 
> clocks depend on your cooling.. whole system cooling.. VRM heatsink plays a big part..
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 rev 4
> Fx-8320
> 8gb adata xpg v2 1866 ddr 3 timings 10 11 10 30
> Corsair h80 watercooler
> R9 280x
> Ultra x4 1050 watt psu
> 
> I have all power saving off svm is on the llc is auto and i set volts to 1.5 for stability at 4.7 other than that what do you need to know?
Click to expand...

LLC to High. Auto is just bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> I was wondering about my llc its on auto i think it needs to be on high nut not sure


Yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> I was a member of this site long time ago back in Pentium 4 days so it's on my first rodeo just couldn't remember my login information for that account


You may want to let OCN staff know about that. Multiple accounts is a no-no, but they might be able to find it and merge it (or let it slide) if they know about it.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> what should my load line calibration bet set to?


LLC should be whatever you are comfortable with-- I set mine to 100% on my extreme 9 and 1/2 on my extreme 4


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Update
> So u have your voltage set to 1.5 in bios on your extreme 9? Question, have u noticed any difference in your bios set voltage and what cpuzid or hwmonitor reads your voltage? I have 1.5 set in bios on my extreme 9 but all monitoring programs read a steady 1.4875
> 
> Once I confirmed the board worked and was not DOA. I started with overclocking and improving board cooling (VRM/Northbridge)
> 
> I got the Asrock Extreme 9 board installed today. I haven't done much tweaking quite yet. I am running at [email protected] 1..5 volts with llc set to 50%.
> 
> Its stable. Well as far as I can tell it is. Passed prime 95 for 2 hours. Not bad at all for my rough settings. I literally went into the bios set it to 5ghz and 1.5 volts and loaded the ram XMP profile. I find that 50% llc setting is way to much getting major vboost voltage is like 1.552 volts under load.
> 
> Vrms are cool I remounted the vrm heatsink with a better thermal pad and put some Arctic Mx-4 on the northbridge. I've yet to install a fan or anything on them.
> 
> Here is a 3dmark score. Note everything is at stock speeds other than the cpu.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3447529?
> 
> I am liking the new board so far compared to the UD3 rev 1.0. More to come as I dial in the settings for 24/7 use and highest bench stable use.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Update
> 
> Once I confirmed the board worked and was not DOA. I started with overclocking and improving board cooling (VRM/Northbridge)
> 
> I got the Asrock Extreme 9 board installed today. I haven't done much tweaking quite yet. I am running at [email protected] 1..5 volts with llc set to 50%.
> 
> Its stable. Well as far as I can tell it is. Passed prime 95 for 2 hours. Not bad at all for my rough settings. I literally went into the bios set it to 5ghz and 1.5 volts and loaded the ram XMP profile. I find that 50% llc setting is way to much getting major vboost voltage is like 1.552 volts under load.
> 
> Vrms are cool I remounted the vrm heatsink with a better thermal pad and put some Arctic Mx-4 on the northbridge. I've yet to install a fan or anything on them.
> 
> Here is a 3dmark score. Note everything is at stock speeds other than the cpu.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3447529?
> 
> I am liking the new board so far compared to the UD3 rev 1.0. More to come as I dial in the settings for 24/7 use and highest bench stable use.


I have an FM2A88X Extreme 6+ in my 7850K build. ASROCK is really putting out some great boards these days.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Update
> 
> Once I confirmed the board worked and was not DOA. I started with overclocking and improving board cooling (VRM/Northbridge)
> 
> I got the Asrock Extreme 9 board installed today. I haven't done much tweaking quite yet. I am running at [email protected] 1..5 volts with llc set to 50%.
> 
> Its stable. Well as far as I can tell it is. Passed prime 95 for 2 hours. Not bad at all for my rough settings. I literally went into the bios set it to 5ghz and 1.5 volts and loaded the ram XMP profile. I find that 50% llc setting is way to much getting major vboost voltage is like 1.552 volts under load.
> 
> Vrms are cool I remounted the vrm heatsink with a better thermal pad and put some Arctic Mx-4 on the northbridge. I've yet to install a fan or anything on them.
> 
> Here is a 3dmark score. Note everything is at stock speeds other than the cpu.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3447529?
> 
> I am liking the new board so far compared to the UD3 rev 1.0. More to come as I dial in the settings for 24/7 use and highest bench stable use.


Have u noticed any difference between bios voltage settings and what monitoring software reads ur cpu voltage? I have 1.5 set in bios on my extreme9 and monitoring software reads 1.4875


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have an FM2A88X Extreme 6+ in my 7850K build. ASROCK is really putting out some great boards these days.


I have 2 Asrock and 1 on the way. A FM2+ with a 6600k a 990x extreme4 with a 8120 and a Z97 board that I was sent to review that I bought a Pentium g3258 for because it supposedly overclocks like crazy and I want to see if I can get 4.9 Ghz out of it. Should be fun but I will have to learn to overclock Intel as I have never even had an Intel rig let alone overclocked one.

Asrock has been good to me so far. No DOA's and no failures at all. Both running now work flawlessly.


----------



## Suferbus

http://valid.x86.fr/ult09g



Would like to join club


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have an FM2A88X Extreme 6+ in my 7850K build. ASROCK is really putting out some great boards these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 Asrock and 1 on the way. A FM2+ with a 6600k a 990x extreme4 with a 8120 and a Z97 board that I was sent to review that I bought a Pentium g3258 for because it supposedly overclocks like crazy and I want to see if I can get 4.9 Ghz out of it. Should be fun but I will have to learn to overclock Intel as I have never even had an Intel rig let alone overclocked one.
> 
> Asrock has been good to me so far. No DOA's and no failures at all. Both running now work flawlessly.
Click to expand...

Hey DD,

Yep good stuff. I assume you have read this then?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,1.html

I am really impressed with how far ASROCK's BIOS has come as well.


----------



## Strychn9ne

There, fixed my sig







Validation success! http://valid.x86.fr/nwta7k Now I've gotta head on over to the R9-280 series owners thread too. Curios to see how my OC results compare on the GPU side.


----------



## Strychn9ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Have u noticed any difference between bios voltage settings and what monitoring software reads ur cpu voltage? I have 1.5 set in bios on my extreme9 and monitoring software reads 1.4875


Yea same here, set to 1.3V in BIOS and reads at 1.284V in monitoring software. It will go down to 1.260V under Prime 95 load and 1.272V under normal gaming load. My best guess is it has something to do with the LLC. But I'd really like to know exactly why that happens.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know my bios automatically set my CPU to 1.32 upon initial boot up.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Have u noticed any difference between bios voltage settings and what monitoring software reads ur cpu voltage? I have 1.5 set in bios on my extreme9 and monitoring software reads 1.4875


Depends on your LLC setting. I have found with this board 25% results in massive vboost, 50% same, 75%- best setting for me relatively stable voltage and reflects what I have it set to in bios. 100% is normal and you will get vdroop. This is on a am3+ cpu not sure if the am3 cpus are treated differently because there is a note in the bios about it. Am3+ set to 100%, Am3 set to 50%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have 2 Asrock and 1 on the way. A FM2+ with a 6600k a 990x extreme4 with a 8120 and a Z97 board that I was sent to review that I bought a Pentium g3258 for because it supposedly overclocks like crazy and I want to see if I can get 4.9 Ghz out of it. Should be fun but I will have to learn to overclock Intel as I have never even had an Intel rig let alone overclocked one.
> 
> Asrock has been good to me so far. No DOA's and no failures at all. Both running now work flawlessly.


They have stepped up their game a-lot lately. Two or Three years back I wouldn't touch a Asrock board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey DD,
> Yep good stuff. I assume you have read this then?
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,1.html
> 
> I am really impressed with how far ASROCK's BIOS has come as well.


I'm not sure about the bios yet. When I loaded the XMP profile for my ram (DDR3 2000 9-11-9-27) the board set my Ram to 400mhz (DDR3 1200) I had to manually set the voltage and timings myself as well as adjust the FSB to get to the DDR 3 2000. They have 1333/1600/1866/2133/2400 muti. Not 2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strychn9ne*
> 
> Yea same here, set to 1.3V in BIOS and reads at 1.284V in monitoring software. It will go down to 1.260V under Prime 95 load and 1.272V under normal gaming load. My best guess is it has something to do with the LLC. But I'd really like to know exactly why that happens.


Perfectly normal with LLC at 100% or Auto with a Am3+ cpu so I have discovered so far. If you want a more stable voltage try setting your LLC to 75%


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Depends on your LLC setting. I have found with this board 25% results in massive vboost, 50% same, 75%- best setting for me relatively stable voltage and reflects what I have it set to in bios. 100% is normal and you will get vdroop. This is on a am3+ cpu not sure if the am3 cpus are treated differently because there is a note in the bios about it. Am3+ set to 100%, Am3 set to 50%.
> They have stepped up their game a-lot lately. Two or Three years back I wouldn't touch a Asrock board.
> I'm not sure about the bios yet. When I loaded the XMP profile for my ram (DDR3 2000 9-11-9-27) the board set my Ram to 400mhz (DDR3 1200) I had to manually set the voltage and timings myself as well as adjust the FSB to get to the DDR 3 2000. They have 1333/1600/1866/2133/2400 muti. Not 2000
> Perfectly normal with LLC at 100% or Auto with a Am3+ cpu so I have discovered so far. If you want a more stable voltage try setting your LLC to 75%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strychn9ne*
> 
> There, fixed my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation success! http://valid.x86.fr/nwta7k Now I've gotta head on over to the R9-280 series owners thread too. Curios to see how my OC results compare on the GPU side.


How do I get that in my signature? Im not sure what I am doing wrong here


----------



## desarian

According to what i have read its probably llc


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100
> 
> we can't help much if we don't know what you are using.
> 
> 1.5 for 4.7 sounds a touch high unless you are running without LLC.
> 
> clocks depend on your cooling.. whole system cooling.. VRM heatsink plays a big part..
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3 rev 4
> Fx-8320
> 8gb adata xpg v2 1866 ddr 3 timings 10 11 10 30
> Corsair h80 watercooler
> R9 280x
> Ultra x4 1050 watt psu
> 
> I have all power saving off svm is on the llc is auto and i set volts to 1.5 for stability at 4.7 other than that what do you need to know?
Click to expand...

as stated LLC to med or high
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Update
> 
> Once I confirmed the board worked and was not DOA. I started with overclocking and improving board cooling (VRM/Northbridge)
> 
> I got the Asrock Extreme 9 board installed today. I haven't done much tweaking quite yet. I am running at [email protected] 1..5 volts with llc set to 50%.
> 
> Its stable. Well as far as I can tell it is. Passed prime 95 for 2 hours. Not bad at all for my rough settings. I literally went into the bios set it to 5ghz and 1.5 volts and loaded the ram XMP profile. I find that 50% llc setting is way to much getting major vboost voltage is like 1.552 volts under load.
> 
> Vrms are cool I remounted the vrm heatsink with a better thermal pad and put some Arctic Mx-4 on the northbridge. I've yet to install a fan or anything on them.
> 
> Here is a 3dmark score. Note everything is at stock speeds other than the cpu.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3447529?
> 
> I am liking the new board so far compared to the UD3 rev 1.0. More to come as I dial in the settings for 24/7 use and highest bench stable use.
> 
> 
> 
> Have u noticed any difference between bios voltage settings and what monitoring software reads ur cpu voltage? I have 1.5 set in bios on my extreme9 and monitoring software reads 1.4875
Click to expand...

NEVER trust HW monitoring, if you want accurate get a DMM


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey DD,
> Yep good stuff. I assume you have read this then?
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,1.html
> 
> I am really impressed with how far ASROCK's BIOS has come as well.


Yes I read that,







but Linus did a video that first caught my eye. I have not really messed in the Asrock Bios too much yet because the 2 rigs they are in don't really need any overclocking but I will learn. When my son comes back this weekend I will be playing a bit with his 8120 though, just to see what I can get out of it. He has my old H100i so I should get at least a decent overclock out of it.
I will stick the G3258 in my 750D with full w/c to see it's max potential. Looks like it will be here Saturday.


----------



## desarian

G3258 is awesome for games at least right now but in multi threaded work loads its not so good. So future proof = fail but if you want a good gaming rig right now on teh cheap then by all means get it and oc the crap out of it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> G3258 is awesome for games at least right now but in multi threaded work loads its not so good. So future proof = fail but if you want a good gaming rig right now on teh cheap then by all means get it and oc the crap out of it


Four letters.

HTPC


----------



## Devildog83

What the heck it's $75. I am getting it to have a ton of fun and review the board. I may, if I like the board throw in a 4690k at some point and build a rig around it or build the afore-mentioned HTPC with the g3258 for my livingroom.

Since this is the Vishera thread I just want to say my 8350 rocks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i'm gunna be all over that g3258.. I do play a small spattering of single threaded games.. D3 and skyrim mainly.. but there are a few others.







Max 7 gene... i think so.. My Kaveri will likely be on the chopping block.. as its been in pieces for month and i'm in no rush to rebuild.. was hoping for a little more

that lets me to go with an i5 in broadwell if i so choose (likely won't), will likely be IVY-e if i get a beefier intel cpu


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'm gunna be all over that g3258.. I do play a small spattering of single threaded games.. D3 and skyrim mainly.. but there are a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max 7 gene... i think so.. My Kaveri will likely be on the chopping block.. as its been in pieces for month and i'm in no rush to rebuild.. was hoping for a little more
> 
> that lets me to go with an i5 in broadwell if i so choose (likely won't), will likely be IVY-e if i get a beefier intel cpu


Let's see who can get to 4.9 Ghz first. A competition if you will.


----------



## KnownDragon

No you guys can't come to the dark side. However since you guys were off topic and I still on a fx chip. I hear the fps benchmarks on the g3258 Pentium K at 4.6- 4.7 are only off by 3fps compared to the 4790k according to some review sites. Not Including multi-threaded games.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'm gunna be all over that g3258.. I do play a small spattering of single threaded games.. D3 and skyrim mainly.. but there are a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max 7 gene... i think so.. My Kaveri will likely be on the chopping block.. as its been in pieces for month and i'm in no rush to rebuild.. was hoping for a little more
> 
> that lets me to go with an i5 in broadwell if i so choose (likely won't), will likely be IVY-e if i get a beefier intel cpu
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see who can get to 4.9 Ghz first. A competition if you will.
Click to expand...

well there is no ETA on the chips in canada. LOL

i'm gunna see if i can convince linus to let me buy his ES lol (good luck i know lol)

I know i won't need more then my h90 for it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> No you guys can't come to the dark side. However since you guys were off topic and I still on a fx chip. I hear the fps benchmarks on the g3258 Pentium K at 4.6- 4.7 are only off by 3fps compared to the 4790k according to some review sites. Not Including multi-threaded games.


guru3D did even better at 4.8Ghz here - http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,1.html


----------



## desarian

So llc on medium as i dont have high it has auto, normal, low, medium, extreme, and standard volts to 1.375 for 4.7 ghz and vreg still getting really hot then throttles at 115c th cpu tops out at 53c


----------



## desarian

No prime errors as its stable i want to add


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> So llc on medium as i dont have high it has auto, normal, low, medium, extreme, and standard volts to 1.375 for 4.7 ghz and vreg still getting really hot then throttles at 115c th cpu tops out at 53c


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> No prime errors as its stable i want to add


Do you have any sort of active cooling on your vrm?

its needed on ud3's and pretty much every am3+ board when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> guru3D did even better at 4.8Ghz here - http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,1.html


So that tops at 82C on an H100 at 4.8 1.5V.

I don't think a 212 can even come close to taming that that dual-core beast. lol

Another delid candidate huh?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> guru3D did even better at 4.8Ghz here - http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,1.html
> 
> 
> 
> So that tops at 82C on an H100 at 4.8 1.5V.
> 
> I don't think a 212 can even come close to taming that that dual-core beast. lol
> 
> Another delid candidate huh?
Click to expand...

they could likely bring that voltage down, Slick was mentioning that 1.35v @ 4.7 was too much voltage..(63* under H100i iirc)

I wonder what the wattage draw on the p-k at that sort of clock is?

p.s. I am turning into a fractal fan boy







.... i'm loving the Node 804... however one of the other ones may be replaced.. mmm Enthoo primo....

Edits for typos.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> they could likely bring that voltage down, Slick was mentioning that 1.35v @ 4.7 was too much voltage..(63* under H100i iirc)
> 
> I wonder what the wattage draw on the p-k at that sort of clock is?
> 
> p.s. I am turning into a fractal fan boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... i'm loving the Node 804... however one of the other ones may be replaced.. mmm Enthoo primo....
> 
> Edits for typos.


It's mentioned here.

What about this cheaper Enthoo Pro?


----------



## Mega Man

or.... CASELABS


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> guru3D did even better at 4.8Ghz here - http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pentium_20th_anniversary_series_g3258_processor_review,1.html
> 
> 
> 
> So that tops at 82C on an H100 at 4.8 1.5V.
> 
> I don't think a 212 can even come close to taming that that dual-core beast. lol
> 
> Another delid candidate huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they could likely bring that voltage down, Slick was mentioning that 1.35v @ 4.7 was too much voltage..(63* under H100i iirc)
> 
> I wonder what the wattage draw on the p-k at that sort of clock is?
> 
> p.s. I am turning into a fractal fan boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... i'm loving the Node 804... however one of the other ones may be replaced.. mmm Enthoo primo....
> 
> Edits for typos.
Click to expand...

Bah don't feel bad, I'm a CM HAF fanboy. Just don't let it cloud your judgement when helping others.


----------



## desarian

Tried a fan on my vrm no help... However 4.5 at 1.35 v and llc medium i have no throttle the vrm is 112c tops is the vrm to hot at that temp?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Bah don't feel bad, I'm a CM HAF fanboy. Just don't let it cloud your judgement when helping others.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or.... CASELABS




Ohh boy, mI'm wetting for these cases. But they too demn expensive for me. So I'm making one at the moment. Just too busy to wrap it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Tried a fan on my vrm no help... However 4.5 at 1.35 v and llc medium i have no throttle the vrm is 112c tops is the vrm to hot at that temp?


Yes.

That is a ud3 rev 4 right? can't really see if there's a heatpipe from the NB to the VRMs but I'm thinking about the HS not making proper contact with the pads and the VRMs.

Edit: Yep, there's a heatpipe.

Does your EPS 12V cable make a contact with the VRM sink? Is it somewhat pushing on the sink?


----------



## desarian

Mind u that is a small fft prime 95 torture test that goes that high theif benchmark necer got it over 70c


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Mind u that is a small fft prime 95 torture test that goes that high theif benchmark necer got it over 70c


The VRM temps is too high for the voltage IMO.

Just a comparison, mine would hit 70 under Prime Blend at 5.0 1.63 Volts. Gaming it's up to high 40's on a single GPU. But its a kitty.


----------



## desarian

No eps cable routed behind mobo tray


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> No eps cable routed behind mobo tray


How hot is the Heatsink if you touch it?

FYI, a lot of people in the Giga Thread have been dealing with bent PCB on the VRM area because of the heat they produced, Worse, if it's bent, it will not make a good contact with the heatsink.

It would be nice to check if it is. @ebduncan made a mod you can follow to counter the bending via a backplate. sorry.. too lazy to point you out into the exact page..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Mind u that is a small fft prime 95 torture test that goes that high theif benchmark necer got it over 70c
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM temps is too high for the voltage IMO.
> 
> Just a comparison, mine would hit 70 under Prime Blend at 5.0 1.63 Volts. Gaming it's up to high 40's on a single GPU. But its a kitty.
Click to expand...

His sink probably became dislodged, needs to be redone with some new pads.

And don't be bragging, those VRM temps are still higher than anything I deal with.


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His sink probably became dislodged, needs to be redone with some new pads.
> 
> And don't be bragging, those VRM temps are still higher than anything I deal with.


If under normal use it doesn't get near that in temps and its stable should it matter? I have put it back to turbo frequency and auto volts and llc because you all are scaring me. Lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His sink probably became dislodged, needs to be redone with some new pads.
> 
> And don't be bragging, those VRM temps are still higher than anything I deal with.


I hope you understand it's not bragging. It as comparison to his statement. "


Spoiler: desarian wrote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*





Mind u that is a small fft prime 95 torture test that goes that high theif benchmark necer got it over 70c " You get the point.









I have to agree it's hotter than most of you guys have to deal with. But it's still far from causing anyone to panic.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> If under normal use it doesn't get near that in temps and its stable should it matter? I have put it back to turbo frequency and auto volts and llc because you all are scaring me. Lol


I just have a feeling it's poor contact. You can try. Wouldn't hurt to know what status those components are in to.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His sink probably became dislodged, needs to be redone with some new pads.
> 
> And don't be bragging, those VRM temps are still higher than anything I deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If under normal use it doesn't get near that in temps and its stable should it matter? I have put it back to turbo frequency and auto volts and llc because you all are scaring me. Lol
Click to expand...

Uh... Good. My UD3 Rev 1.1's VRMs don't go over 75C full load 1.5v and it has a much worse cooler.

Something is wrong. The temps you are getting are not normal. It could be that you just need to tighten the VRM sink some more, or you could have to remount it entirely, or it could simply be a DOA board. Regardless, I would put off doing anything in the realm of overclocking until the problem is solved one way or another.

I'd start by seeing is the sink needs tightening, work up from there.


----------



## desarian

Its only like two months old... Was it bad sinks from gigabyte? Could it need acrylic shims on the backplate screws between motherboard and backplate to tighten or should i rma it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Its only like two months old... Was it bad sinks from gigabyte? Could it need acrylic shims on the backplate screws between motherboard and backplate to tighten or should i rma it?


Could be, or they could have been bumped too hard. I'd at least send Gigabyte support an email and ask them if they think you should RMA or try to fix it yourself.


----------



## mus1mus

@desarian

Found @ebduncan's post regarding the backplate.

If you search back that thread, he'd shown the Warping around the VRM area.

It's either him or the others. Mostly UD3 rev 3s.

Edit: RMA if you can wait.


----------



## desarian

Figured out what is getting hot. The black squares between the vreg heatsink and the cpu socket get so hot i almost burnt my finger when i touched them. The vreg heatsink is warm but nothing like those things. So *** gigabyte why no heatsink on them!?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Mind u that is a small fft prime 95 torture test that goes that high theif benchmark necer got it over 70c
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM temps is too high for the voltage IMO.
> 
> Just a comparison, mine would hit 70 under Prime Blend at 5.0 1.63 Volts. Gaming it's up to high 40's on a single GPU. But its a kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His sink probably became dislodged, needs to be redone with some new pads.
> 
> And don't be bragging, those VRM temps are still higher than anything I deal with.
Click to expand...

i wont tell you my vrm temps kya







all my boards are watercooled


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as stated LLC to med or high
> NEVER trust HW monitoring, if you want accurate get a DMM


A multi-meter? I have seen overclockers use them, but I am only a couple of years into this. How/where do you hook it up to monitor cpu voltage?


----------



## untore

this is what summer allows me
http://valid.x86.fr/hlnjxx
with a h100i with vents in performance mode temp reach 65c , ambient 27-28c, I don't have a fan on vrm and neither on the back of the mobo, which if I shut the pc down and touch the ceramic heatsinks I pretty much risk to burn my fingers







. Only have 2 frontal 120mm in, the 2 from the h100i still in , and only 1 out. I will think about more vents sooner or laters :s

QUESTIONS:
- The bus definitely allows for a lower vcore voltage, I kind of hit a hard wall around 345, I'm running 5mhz lower to be stable, is it possible to go further with more tweaks? Maybe with ram timings/drivings or with other voltages? I am keeping NB to auto 1.1v, tried to raise to 1.3v, still no post.
- Keeping high bus has a bug that starts maybe around 280, which if I update bios settings or restart the pc from windows the pc does not post, I either need to cold boot it or just hit the reset button, anybody experienced this behaviour? I don't really mind I hardly reboot the pc, but just out of curiosity.
- CnQ only works with default optimized values, modifying even only the multiplier with everything else at default just makes it stop working...I really want cnq what can cause cnq to stop working?

cpu: amd9370
mobo: crosshair formula V z
dissi: h100i
rams: gskill tridentx 2400mhz


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> they could likely bring that voltage down, Slick was mentioning that 1.35v @ 4.7 was too much voltage..(63* under H100i iirc)
> 
> I wonder what the wattage draw on the p-k at that sort of clock is?
> 
> p.s. I am turning into a fractal fan boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... i'm loving the Node 804... however one of the other ones may be replaced.. mmm Enthoo primo....
> 
> Edits for typos.


The P-K is a 53w CPU but I read that the system used drew about 110w max @ 4.8 with full load and 1.5v.

750D fanboy here. So clean and so much room.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh boy, mI'm wetting for these cases. But they too demn expensive for me. So I'm making one at the moment. Just too busy to wrap it.


"Holy Cow", is that............R2D2 ???


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> this is what summer allows me
> http://valid.x86.fr/hlnjxx
> with a h100i with vents in performance mode temp reach 65c , ambient 27-28c, I don't have a fan on vrm and neither on the back of the mobo, which if I shut the pc down and touch the ceramic heatsinks I pretty much risk to burn my fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only have 2 frontal 120mm in, the 2 from the h100i still in , and only 1 out. I will think about more vents sooner or laters :s
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> - The bus definitely allows for a lower vcore voltage, I kind of hit a hard wall around 345, I'm running 5mhz lower to be stable, is it possible to go further with more tweaks? Maybe with ram timings/drivings or with other voltages? I am keeping NB to auto 1.1v, tried to raise to 1.3v, still no post.
> - Keeping high bus has a bug that starts maybe around 280, which if I update bios settings or restart the pc from windows the pc does not post, I either need to cold boot it or just hit the reset button, anybody experienced this behaviour? I don't really mind I hardly reboot the pc, but just out of curiosity.
> - CnQ only works with default optimized values, modifying even only the multiplier with everything else at default just makes it stop working...I really want cnq what can cause cnq to stop working?
> 
> cpu: amd9370
> mobo: crosshair formula V z
> dissi: h100i
> rams: gskill tridentx 2400mhz


Way too hot for 4.7. I had the same rig, H100i, same RAM and mobo and my 8350 stayed around 60c max at 4.8 with about the same ambients. Strange overclock, why so high on FSB and low on multi?


----------



## desarian

Ok so i know what the blocks near my vreg heatsink are called. They are the chokes and they are really hot. I am calling gigabyte today to see what they say.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> this is what summer allows me
> http://valid.x86.fr/hlnjxx
> with a h100i with vents in performance mode temp reach 65c , ambient 27-28c, I don't have a fan on vrm and neither on the back of the mobo, which if I shut the pc down and touch the ceramic heatsinks I pretty much risk to burn my fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only have 2 frontal 120mm in, the 2 from the h100i still in , and only 1 out. I will think about more vents sooner or laters :s
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> - The bus definitely allows for a lower vcore voltage, I kind of hit a hard wall around 345, I'm running 5mhz lower to be stable, is it possible to go further with more tweaks? Maybe with ram timings/drivings or with other voltages? I am keeping NB to auto 1.1v, tried to raise to 1.3v, still no post.
> - Keeping high bus has a bug that starts maybe around 280, which if I update bios settings or restart the pc from windows the pc does not post, I either need to cold boot it or just hit the reset button, anybody experienced this behaviour? I don't really mind I hardly reboot the pc, but just out of curiosity.
> - CnQ only works with default optimized values, modifying even only the multiplier with everything else at default just makes it stop working...I really want cnq what can cause cnq to stop working?
> 
> cpu: amd9370
> mobo: crosshair formula V z
> dissi: h100i
> rams: gskill tridentx 2400mhz


That high of a FSb will require stupid amounts of voltage. over 310 just seems pointless.. there are little to no gains at that point.

300 fsb will give you all you need (ram freq, nb freq, ht freq) raising it any more then you need risks instabilities

that is not even getting into FSB blackspots where the thing won't post no matter what you do.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Ok so i know what the blocks near my vreg heatsink are called. They are the chokes and they are really hot. I am calling gigabyte today to see what they say.


screw a fan to your vrm heat sink pointed down.

if you already have one add another


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> they could likely bring that voltage down, Slick was mentioning that 1.35v @ 4.7 was too much voltage..(63* under H100i iirc)
> 
> I wonder what the wattage draw on the p-k at that sort of clock is?
> 
> p.s. I am turning into a fractal fan boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... i'm loving the Node 804... however one of the other ones may be replaced.. mmm Enthoo primo....
> 
> Edits for typos.
> 
> 
> 
> The P-K is a 53w CPU but I read that the system used drew about 110w max @ 4.8 with full load and 1.5v.
> 
> 750D fanboy here. So clean and so much room.
Click to expand...

I was looking at that one when i bought my Fractal Arc XL, My R4 has been in pieces for awhile.. it might get re delegated to HTPC tower.

while i'm planning out the multi gpu rig (likely my Chvfz in 3 way or 4 way not sure yet haven't nailed down the resolutions..well i had them figured out. ) figuring out the cooling i'd need only the 900D from Corsair would work.

i want lots of rad room(cpu and gpus on different loops) and some intake airflow that isn't blocked by a rad. Enthoo Primo fit the bill nicely and cost only half as much as the next option...

case labs... i can feel my wallet cringing in my pocket as i type this LMAO


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The P-K is a 53w CPU but I read that the system used drew about 110w max @ 4.8 with full load and 1.5v.
> 
> 750D fanboy here. So clean and so much room.


I love the Corsair 750D but i like my 650D too, the 750 has more room and SSD mounts are awesome and the bigger window i like very much.
IMO the 650D is more luxurious because it has en option to hot swap HDD/SSD on the top and the USB/3,5inch/reset button are nice and hidden behind the nice looking cover.

The downside of the case is that it only has an option to mount 200mm in the front as an intake and it does not provide a lot of airflow.
I do like the 750D over the 650D because it has more options like, dual 120/140mm fans in the front, nice SSD/2.5inch HDD mounts, more room.

As a matter a fact, its on sale right now for only 130 euro so i might pick up one


----------



## desarian

Okay so here's an update gigabyte told me that the operating temperature is 75°C Max so they said to send him the bios settings and screenshots of hwinfo and prime so they can test it in the lab so we'll see what happens with that however after I given that I'm going to put couple of fans over the VRM to see if it helps


----------



## untore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Way too hot for 4.7. I had the same rig, H100i, same RAM and mobo and my 8350 stayed around 60c max at 4.8 with about the same ambients. Strange overclock, why so high on FSB and low on multi?


I have measured my room temp and it is actually 31-32c, so maybe around this the temps should be all right? Please note I have 4 120mm fans in and 1 120mm out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> That high of a FSb will require stupid amounts of voltage. over 310 just seems pointless.. there are little to no gains at that point.
> 
> 300 fsb will give you all you need (ram freq, nb freq, ht freq) raising it any more then you need risks instabilities
> 
> that is not even getting into FSB blackspots where the thing won't post no matter what you do.


340 mhz prime95 stable like 310 same voltages same clock. 340 does not allow me to keep ram at 2400 tough, the next step is too far.

Is it normal that cnq does not work with bus overclock? Compared to multiplier overclock, bus allows for -0.05v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> That high of a FSb will require stupid amounts of voltage. over 310 just seems pointless.. there are little to no gains at that point.
> 
> 300 fsb will give you all you need (ram freq, nb freq, ht freq) raising it any more then you need risks instabilities
> 
> that is not even getting into FSB blackspots where the thing won't post no matter what you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 340 mhz prime95 stable like 310 same voltages same clock. 340 does not allow me to keep ram at 2400 tough, the next step is too far.
> 
> Is it normal that cnq does not work with bus overclock? Compared to multiplier overclock, bus allows for -0.05v
Click to expand...

not the best to ask about power saving options.. i keep em all off. but i think you are looking for CnQ to do what APM does.

299/300 fsb and 2400 mhz rams works









whats the clocks speeds you are working with?.. bus freq is next to useless.. these are not Core2 Chips..

Also Rigbuilder Top right of every OCN page. fill one out and add it to your signature in your profile oiptions.. help everyone else loads.


----------



## Alastair

So I am very happy with my CPU at 5GHz. She really performs nicely. I wonder what sort of voltage I would need to use for 5 on a better board like a UD5 or Saberkitty. One can dream. But I think 1.584V is good for an ASUS M5A99FX Pro.

Anyways. Now I need a bit of off topic help. I can't really seem to find a concrete answer. But since we seem to stray from topic often I shall post here!









What would cause artefacts to appear when I never had any before. I was running my cards at 1.3V at 1000 MHz core and 1200 Mem. I have got them on water so temps are in control. However. I used to have artefacts on these cards a long time ago. They would appear for a short period of time when stressing but would go away. Then they stopped all together. But now they are back? What would cause that? Some of them are like blurry spots. Others are the snowy type. And others are like groups of blank pixels.

Here are two. The artefacts are circled in red.
Blank Pixel type.


Blurry spot type.


This may sound crazy. But the artefacts I seem to be having issues with go away when GPU temps hit about 55C. I did an experiment in which I shut down my pump. The temperatures rose up to 65C each time before I restarted my pump. I repeated this test 5 times. I am able to conclude that the artefacts go away around the 55C mark. But how on earth do I sort that out. I would often expect that the lower temps would reduce the chance of artefact? Now what do I do?

I have tried all four of the DVI ports that I have access to between my two cards. I will try HDMI. But I have a feeling it won't make a difference. The thing is with my cooling now. Going from 1000 core to 1070 core at 1300mv raises temps by a degree. Start upping the voltage to 1320mv and I get another two C. So that means I get 45C at the most under load. How do I get an extra 10C's? Keep in mind. I am doing this with Crysis 3 with no fans running. I have 640mm of radiator space. Never would I ever think I would have a problem, with too much cooling?!? What do you think I can do about this?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I love the Corsair 750D but i like my 650D too, the 750 has more room and SSD mounts are awesome and the bigger window i like very much.
> IMO the 650D is more luxurious because it has en option to hot swap HDD/SSD on the top and the USB/3,5inch/reset button are nice and hidden behind the nice looking cover.
> 
> The downside of the case is that it only has an option to mount 200mm in the front as an intake and it does not provide a lot of airflow.
> I do like the 750D over the 650D because it has more options like, dual 120/140mm fans in the front, nice SSD/2.5inch HDD mounts, more room.
> 
> As a matter a fact, its on sale right now for only 130 euro so i might pick up one


The only real issues I have with the 750D are the fit and finish of the side panels and that I wished they had hinges like the 760T, I dropped one on my foot and ended up in the hospital getting stitch's







, and that the front panel stuff doesn't have the door like other Obsidian cases. One more thing, the bottom fan between the PSU and the front of the case doesn't have a filter but there are good aftermarket options for that.

I just thought about it, I may do some modding and install hinges for the windowed side panel.


----------



## untore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not the best to ask about power saving options.. i keep em all off. but i think you are looking for CnQ to do what APM does.
> 
> 299/300 fsb and 2400 mhz rams works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the clocks speeds you are working with?.. bus freq is next to useless.. these are not Core2 Chips..
> 
> Also Rigbuilder Top right of every OCN page. fill one out and add it to your signature in your profile oiptions.. help everyone else loads.


No, I am pretty sure what I am looking for is cnq, apm has to do with turbo core, I want my pc to hit 0.8v on idle, which is what cnq does but not with bus overclock


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The only real issues I have with the 750D are the fit and finish of the side panels and that I wished they had hinges like the 760T, I dropped one on my foot and ended up in the hospital getting stitch's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and that the front panel stuff doesn't have the door like other Obsidian cases. One more thing, the bottom fan between the PSU and the front of the case doesn't have a filter but there are good aftermarket options for that.
> 
> I just thought about it, I may do some modding and install hinges for the windowed side panel.


Well, the things i don't like about the 750D is that the side panels do not have the nice click meganism like my 650D has.

I am worried about the restricted space for the 120mm fans on the front, how is the airflow of that case? is it restricted much? I know my front intake fan is very restricted by the mesh in front of it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Mind u that is a small fft prime 95 torture test that goes that high theif benchmark necer got it over 70c
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM temps is too high for the voltage IMO.
> 
> Just a comparison, mine would hit 70 under Prime Blend at 5.0 1.63 Volts. Gaming it's up to high 40's on a single GPU. But its a kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His sink probably became dislodged, needs to be redone with some new pads.
> 
> And don't be bragging, those VRM temps are still higher than anything I deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wont tell you my vrm temps kya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my boards are watercooled
Click to expand...

Ah but that is cheating my friend. No motherboard would go over 40C on their VRMs with water.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Ok so i know what the blocks near my vreg heatsink are called. They are the chokes and they are really hot. I am calling gigabyte today to see what they say.
> 
> 
> 
> screw a fan to your vrm heat sink pointed down.
> 
> if you already have one add another
Click to expand...

It's way way beyond the point where just a fan could help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Okay so here's an update gigabyte told me that the operating temperature is 75°C Max so they said to send him the bios settings and screenshots of hwinfo and prime so they can test it in the lab so we'll see what happens with that however after I given that I'm going to put couple of fans over the VRM to see if it helps


Hopefully they'll give you a solution you can do yourself. If you can get the VRMs over 75C at stock under full load I'm certain they'll give you an RMA on the spot.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, the things i don't like about the 750D is that the side panels do not have the nice click meganism like my 650D has.
> 
> I am worried about the restricted space for the 120mm fans on the front, how is the airflow of that case? is it restricted much? I know my front intake fan is very restricted by the mesh in front of it.


I get decent air flow but some have modded the front with mesh to get more like this on the 450D


----------



## desarian

I dont know its not the mosffet thats the issue as the heatsink is warm not scalding.. Its the what they call the pwm chokes beside it that get hot


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> I dont know its not the mosffet thats the issue as the heatsink is warm not scalding.. Its the what they call the pwm chokes beside it that get hot


Should be poor contact on the VRM and sink then.

I personally wouldn't mind if the chokes are hot. That's just me.







But I also consider the proximity of the chokes to the VRMs. PCB conducts heat very well that it can affect the VRM's temps significantly. Or it could be vice versa.

Show GIGABYTE enough proof. Their RMA is next to no-one as I've heard.


----------



## desarian

The chokes being blistering hot could be screwing with the thermal sensor of the vreg


----------



## mus1mus

LOL.

It is hot.. Stop there.









Chokes are not meant to be that hot. They are passive devices. They don't put out too much heat under normal circumstances.

VRMs are the ones producing more heat. According to you, the heatsink is mildly cooler than the chokes. There's your issue. Your VRM are not making enough contact to the thermal pads under the heatsink.

Verify this by touching the back portion of the mobo on the VRM area. You'll be surprised.


----------



## desarian

Yeah wow that is hot. Ok so tightened the vrm heatsink a quarter turn and put a dan over it and its still well above 76c under prime small fft max heat test about 90c so far at 1.35 volts 4.5 ghz better but there is still an issue. If im stable tho under normal use it would never hit that temp...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Yeah wow that is hot. Ok so tightened the vrm heatsink a quarter turn and put a dan over it and its still well above 76c under prime small fft max heat test about 90c so far at 1.35 volts 4.5 ghz better but there is still an issue. If im stable tho under normal use it would never hit that temp...


Question:
Did it improve? If it did, hit me with a









Some people change those push pins on earlier revisions with screws. As well as the TIMs. Just be careful with the pads.


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Question:
> Did it improve? If it did, hit me with a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people change those push pins on earlier revisions with screws. As well as the TIMs. Just be careful with the pads.


It's slightly better but still getting really hot around 90 see it already has screws as this is a revision 4. not sure what else to do for it other than an rma. It is either bad or the vrm was poorly designed. Gonna send screen caps that giga wanted and see what they say. I still wanna know if under normal use playing games and the like as long as the temps are fine is it safe to run it. I mean when i play games and such it doesnt get hotter than 75c but thats at what giga says is the limit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as stated LLC to med or high
> NEVER trust HW monitoring, if you want accurate get a DMM
> 
> 
> 
> A multi-meter? I have seen overclockers use them, but I am only a couple of years into this. How/where do you hook it up to monitor cpu voltage?
Click to expand...

you buy a mobo with readout points or you have to read the solder points for the vrms
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not the best to ask about power saving options.. i keep em all off. but i think you are looking for CnQ to do what APM does.
> 
> 299/300 fsb and 2400 mhz rams works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the clocks speeds you are working with?.. bus freq is next to useless.. these are not Core2 Chips..
> 
> Also Rigbuilder Top right of every OCN page. fill one out and add it to your signature in your profile oiptions.. help everyone else loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am pretty sure what I am looking for is cnq, apm has to do with turbo core, I want my pc to hit 0.8v on idle, which is what cnq does but not with bus overclock
Click to expand...

totally not true. i have no issues with CNQ functions ( voltage or downclocking ) @ 300fsb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> Mind u that is a small fft prime 95 torture test that goes that high theif benchmark necer got it over 70c
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM temps is too high for the voltage IMO.
> 
> Just a comparison, mine would hit 70 under Prime Blend at 5.0 1.63 Volts. Gaming it's up to high 40's on a single GPU. But its a kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His sink probably became dislodged, needs to be redone with some new pads.
> 
> And don't be bragging, those VRM temps are still higher than anything I deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wont tell you my vrm temps kya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my boards are watercooled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah but that is cheating my friend. No motherboard would go over 40C on their VRMs with water.
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> It's slightly better but still getting really hot around 90 see it already has screws as this is a revision 4. not sure what else to do for it other than an rma. It is either bad or the vrm was poorly designed. Gonna send screen caps that giga wanted and see what they say. I still wanna know if under normal use playing games and the like as long as the temps are fine is it safe to run it. I mean when i play games and such it doesnt get hotter than 75c but thats at what giga says is the limit.


I'd say don't force it. 75 is hot.

If it has been dealing with 100C +, it might have already bent the PCB. Check it. Please.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I just did some benchmarking the other day and here's my results:





Also these:

3DMark Results:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3450420

3DMark 11 Results:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8484591

PCMark 8 Conventional Home:
http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/3458046

PCMark 8 Accelerated 3.0:
http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/3458394

Let me know what you think of the results for my tower Caelus.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Looks about right for Firestrike and 3DMark 11, Valley and Heaven i normally run at 1080p Extreme settings.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd say don't force it. 75 is hot.
> 
> If it has been dealing with 100C +, it might have already bent the PCB. Check it. Please.


No 100+ c only when i prime... And i shut it down immediatly..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> No 100+ c only when i prime... And i shut it down immediatly..


Man, you can run it anyway you like. But it is hot.

I'm not even confident running mine at 70C. And yes, Normal use, including gaming, it stays below 50.

And it is even hot by most standards for normal use.









You are even lucky the board doesn't shut itself off.


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, for those running Nvidia GPUs, PCIe voltage helps. My minimum FPS went up.

That is because my OC involves upping the PCIe Power Limits via Bios Mod.









On my overclocks, PCIe power limits my headroom.


----------



## desarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Man, you can run it anyway you like. But it is hot.
> 
> I'm not even confident running mine at 70C. And yes, Normal use, including gaming, it stays below 50.
> 
> And it is even hot by most standards for normal use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are even lucky the board doesn't shut itself off.


I am gonna submit my screenshots and see what giga says. Maybe i get a good one or they have the same issue and they give me a ud5 or something


----------



## Mega Man

fyi giga only sends out SAME model inc rev


----------



## desarian

If they test in the lab and get the same result then they should send a different one

I mean i know its warm but i am pushing it to the limits in terms of load. However in games with my 280x overclocked as well it never gets above 65 - 70c so i guess it would be fine. I am gonna still persue giga about it tho.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi giga only sends out SAME model inc rev


yup

I did RMA on my UD3 when its network died. They sent me back a rev 1.0 board. They attempted to repair the network, suceeded but broke a few usb ports. So I sent that one back again, they send me a brand new rev 1.0 board. I was like dang, wish it was a 1.1+. I actually like this practice. I remember I had to RMA my old 7950 from XFX. It was the original reference model that I had under water. XFX sent me back a newer revision card that was not compatible with my waterblock. Cheeky....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I get decent air flow but some have modded the front with mesh to get more like this on the 450D


Yeah, i like that stile better also.

The reason i want another case is that the 200mm fan in the front is so much restricted that there it hardly moves any air because of the dust filter.

So my question it, are the 2 fans in the front quiet and do you need extension cables? because its bigger than my 650D


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i like that stile better also.
> 
> The reason i want another case is that the 200mm fan in the front is so much restricted that there it hardly moves any air because of the dust filter.
> 
> So my question it, are the 2 fans in the front quiet and do you need extension cables? because its bigger than my 650D


would this help, if you 2 empty 5 1/4 drive bays

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10060/cpa-294/Evercool_ARMOR_Dual_525_Drive_Bay_to_Triple_35_HDD_Cooling_Box_HD-AR-R-BK.html?tl=g34c147


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i like that stile better also.
> 
> The reason i want another case is that the 200mm fan in the front is so much restricted that there it hardly moves any air because of the dust filter.
> 
> So my question it, are the 2 fans in the front quiet and do you need extension cables? because its bigger than my 650D


I have SP 120 quiets and they move a good bit of air and run at full speed quietly. I have a 10 x 4 pin fan hub in the back so I don't need extensions.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i like that stile better also.
> 
> The reason i want another case is that the 200mm fan in the front is so much restricted that there it hardly moves any air because of the dust filter.
> 
> So my question it, are the 2 fans in the front quiet and do you need extension cables? because its bigger than my 650D


No extensions needed, even a fan with cables half the size can make it in a pinch.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> would this help, if you 2 empty 5 1/4 drive bays
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10060/cpa-294/Evercool_ARMOR_Dual_525_Drive_Bay_to_Triple_35_HDD_Cooling_Box_HD-AR-R-BK.html?tl=g34c147


Thnx for your input but IMO its ugly as holy hell and if the case cannot provide enough air flow its reason for me to buy another case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> would this help, if you 2 empty 5 1/4 drive bays
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10060/cpa-294/Evercool_ARMOR_Dual_525_Drive_Bay_to_Triple_35_HDD_Cooling_Box_HD-AR-R-BK.html?tl=g34c147


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have SP 120 quiets and they move a good bit of air and run at full speed quietly. I have a 10 x 4 pin fan hub in the back so I don't need extensions.


Thats great but i wasn't very clear on what i mean i assume, what i meant was the 8pin CPU cable. While i have it routed behind my motherboard and there is barely length left i wonder if with an even bigger case i need extension cables for that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> No extensions needed, even a fan with cables half the size can make it in a pinch.


Yeah i was not revering to the fan cables but thnx for the input


----------



## ebduncan

I wonder why people buy the quiet edition SP 120's. You can buy the high performance edition and use the supplied 7 volt adapter to make them quiet edition 120's  and still be able to spin them up higher if you want to.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i was not revering to the fan cables but thnx for the input


Sorry I misunderstood. Yes I have a 8 pin extension, BitFenix Alchomy sleeved. While some PSU's might have a long enough one I had an extension I bought a long time ago because it allows me to route it so it can be almost hidden and not across the back at an angle.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I wonder why people buy the quiet edition SP 120's. You can buy the high performance edition and use the supplied 7 volt adapter to make them quiet edition 120's  and still be able to spin them up higher if you want to.


Good point, these are strictly for case fans and I have no reason to spin them up but I suppose it would be just as easy. I have plenty of the performance too but I use them for radiators.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i was not revering to the fan cables but thnx for the input


I have a 450D and with my psu it was a very tight fit to get my cpu power connector behind the motherboard tray to the power input. An extension would be best because I had to force it in. Luckily extensions aren't expensive.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good point, these are strictly for case fans and I have no reason to spin them up but I suppose it would be just as easy. I have plenty of the performance too but I use them for radiators.


Ya.

I do as well. I have 2 SP 120's on my RX 240. My fans are intelligently controlled via custom solution based on water temp. I have 4 other fans on my Alphacool XT 45 280mm that are controlled the same way.

Silence is bliss. Only time my system runs at a noticeable db is when cpu and gpu are under heavy load. Usually its under 30db even under these loads. To me it is impressive because the FX cpus and the AMD 290 are sorta nuclear reactors haha. Well at least at the speeds I am running at. (5ghz) and 1200/1600 on the 290.

Water cooling FTW.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Ya.
> 
> I do as well. I have 2 SP 120's on my RX 240. My fans are intelligently controlled via custom solution based on water temp. I have 4 other fans on my Alphacool XT 45 280mm that are controlled the same way.
> 
> Silence is bliss. Only time my system runs at a noticeable db is when cpu and gpu are under heavy load. Usually its under 30db even under these loads. To me it is impressive because the FX cpus and the AMD 290 are sorta nuclear reactors haha. Well at least at the speeds I am running at. (5ghz) and 1200/1600 on the 290.
> 
> Water cooling FTW.


That's definitely impressive, I'm stuck @ 4.93 IBT stable on my Corsair Hydro H110, I can use it @ 5.04 but not heavy gaming for hours it'll just lock up. Also, I'm about 1180 and 1450 on my 290x. Are you using a modded BIOS or have you done a physical mod to the card to get it that high?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> That's definitely impressive, I'm stuck @ 4.93 IBT stable on my Corsair Hydro H110, I can use it @ 5.04 but not heavy gaming for hours it'll just lock up. Also, I'm about 1180 and 1450 on my 290x. Are you using a modded BIOS or have you done a physical mod to the card to get it that high?


No mods are done to the card and using the stock xfx bios. Using saphire trix which allows for up to .200+ mv instead of .100 in afterburner. Keep in mind my card is also under water. Max temp is around 50c.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for your input but IMO its ugly as holy hell and if the case cannot provide enough air flow its reason for me to buy another case.
> 
> Thats great but i wasn't very clear on what i mean i assume, what i meant was the 8pin CPU cable. While i have it routed behind my motherboard and there is barely length left i wonder if with an even bigger case i need extension cables for that.


I was too afraid my 8-pin would not make it, and it actually does have tons of more room, my HX750's 8-pin length is about 60cm, yours is 65cm.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I wonder why people buy the quiet edition SP 120's. You can buy the high performance edition and use the supplied 7 volt adapter to make them quiet edition 120's  and still be able to spin them up higher if you want to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Good point, these are strictly for case fans and I have no reason to spin them up but I suppose it would be just as easy. I have plenty of the performance too but I use them for radiators.


Huhhh..







SP's are mainly for radiators as you might have went astray on the statement..and the point IS spot on for hush hushin' em!!


----------



## Synister

Ok guys, need a quick bit of consumer advice. The time is fast approaching where I will become a year older.








Looking to pick up a new PSU to replace this one as it's on its' last legs currently.

These are my current choices below, but I'm not sure which is the best value long term.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057
or
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-010-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057

I'm looking to build towards a custom loop, with 2x 290Xs or newer cards if they're around before the upgrade.
Give me your input please!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok guys, need a quick bit of consumer advice. The time is fast approaching where I will become a year older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to pick up a new PSU to replace this one as it's on its' last legs currently.
> 
> These are my current choices below, but I'm not sure which is the best value long term.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057
> or
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-010-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057
> 
> I'm looking to build towards a custom loop, with 2x 290Xs or newer cards if they're around before the upgrade.
> Give me your input please!


You can get away with the 1000w one pretty easy, 1300w only if you plan on 3 GPU's


----------



## JeremyFenn

I personally own the Rosewill Lightning 1300w PSU just because it has a high enough ceiling so I can basically do what I want and not worry about power, and it's not expensive at all for 1300w @ 80+ gold certified.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I personally own the Rosewill Lightning 1300w PSU just because it has a high enough ceiling so I can basically do what I want and not worry about power, and it's not expensive at all for 1300w @ 80+ gold certified.


Well a good baseline to follow for AMD rigs is 750w for 1 GPU, 850-1000w for 2 cards and 1200w+ for 3-4 GPU's

You can get away with less wattage for all them but thats my recommendation and 1300w for one GPU is massive massive overkill.

EDIT: These values are with the GPU/s and CPU being overclocked with added voltage.


----------



## CravinR1

I had a [email protected] with 2x 290 on a rosewill 750 hive for 4 months mining 24/7


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I had a [email protected] with 2x 290 on a rosewill 750 hive for 4 months mining 24/7


I'm guessing the GPU's weren't overvolted?


----------



## Synister

I'm also pretty certain even that SuperFlower 1000W can run 1200W continuous anyhow. They go way under on their specs that they post. Their 1200W can do 1400W continuous. Some info straight from the OCN team here:



The 1600W Titanium can do 1800W







haha


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok guys, need a quick bit of consumer advice. The time is fast approaching where I will become a year older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to pick up a new PSU to replace this one as it's on its' last legs currently.
> 
> These are my current choices below, but I'm not sure which is the best value long term.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057
> or
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-010-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057
> 
> I'm looking to build towards a custom loop, with 2x 290Xs or newer cards if they're around before the upgrade.
> Give me your input please!


I believe in the 80% rule when comes to power supplies. if you plan on eventually adding a fx-9xxx cpu & 2 x 290s water loops & pumps. The power consumed by a transistor is determined is not just its off state/on state. As you increase the number of transitions (t-on/t-off) aka overclock, the apparent resistance changes. This increases the current consumed in the transistor producing heat in a non linear fashion. Take in the difference between an 8350 and a 9590. 4gigs/5 gigs & 125W/220W. Most testers use a constant load to test power supplies. A pc is anything but a constant load. How many these testers use a fluke 289 meter or equivalent when testing? So if the manufacturer says it is good for 1000 watts. It is kinda like the alternator that came in my 84 Mitsubishi. A 90 amp will pop, if you drive it after jump starting because you left your lights on. It would produce 90 amps for 5 minutes, then overheat and die. You abuzed you car, $390 + labor for fix prease. Without a fluke 289 I can't tell weather I got third prize in the cpu lottery or the 3rd prize 1000 watt power supply. One or both of them can't hang with demand. It is more probable that my power supply is not up to the task of providing clean power to the cpu. 5Ghz OK, I know you are going to try for more and lots of FPS in 3DMark. I would. I might change this to the 70% rule.


----------



## ebduncan

a good 850 watt psu is plenty for a FX chip and 2 R9-290x's.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I believe in the 80% rule when comes to power supplies. if you plan on eventually adding a fx-9xxx cpu & 2 x 290s water loops & pumps. The power consumed by a transistor is determined is not just its off state/on state. As you increase the number of transitions (t-on/t-off) aka overclock, the apparent resistance changes. This increases the current consumed in the transistor producing heat in a non linear fashion. Take in the difference between an 8350 and a 9590. 4gigs/5 gigs & 125W/220W. Most testers use a constant load to test power supplies. A pc is anything but a constant load. How many these testers use a fluke 289 meter or equivalent when testing? So if the manufacturer says it is good for 1000 watts. It is kinda like the alternator that came in my 84 Mitsubishi. A 90 amp will pop, if you drive it after jump starting because you left your lights on. It would produce 90 amps for 5 minutes, then overheat and die. You abuzed you car, $390 + labor for fix prease. Without a fluke 289 I can't tell weather I got third prize in the cpu lottery or the 3rd prize 1000 watt power supply. One or both of them can't hang with demand. It is more probable that my power supply is not up to the task of providing clean power to the cpu. 5Ghz OK, I know you are going to try for more and lots of FPS in 3DMark. I would. I might change this to the 70% rule.


I take it you wished it was a 100amp, = saving $$.. And that a lesson-learned turned in for the better of explaining a % rule??? Auto electrical vs household electrical is very different, just sayin'...


----------



## Synister

I'll most likely roll with the 1000W Platinum. It can peak over if needed, and worst case it goes to a friend if I need to extra wattage a year or two down the line.







Glad I'm working in IT sales and get stuff at cost now ... just let me afford those 2x 290X


----------



## hurricane28

Yep it is, but make sure its a good one like Seasonic or some brand that comes close, also make sure its an 80+ sufficient because it has more amps on the 12V rail witch can help with high overclocks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I believe in the 80% rule when comes to power supplies. if you plan on eventually adding a fx-9xxx cpu & 2 x 290s water loops & pumps. The power consumed by a transistor is determined is not just its off state/on state. As you increase the number of transitions (t-on/t-off) aka overclock, the apparent resistance changes. This increases the current consumed in the transistor producing heat in a non linear fashion. Take in the difference between an 8350 and a 9590. 4gigs/5 gigs & 125W/220W. Most testers use a constant load to test power supplies. A pc is anything but a constant load. How many these testers use a fluke 289 meter or equivalent when testing? So if the manufacturer says it is good for 1000 watts. It is kinda like the alternator that came in my 84 Mitsubishi. A 90 amp will pop, if you drive it after jump starting because you left your lights on. It would produce 90 amps for 5 minutes, then overheat and die. You abuzed you car, $390 + labor for fix prease. Without a fluke 289 I can't tell weather I got third prize in the cpu lottery or the 3rd prize 1000 watt power supply. One or both of them can't hang with demand. It is more probable that my power supply is not up to the task of providing clean power to the cpu. 5Ghz OK, I know you are going to try for more and lots of FPS in 3DMark. I would. I might change this to the 70% rule.


So true.

I'll just chime in the effect of overvolting in to the mix as well.










Mathematically, let's say 1 would equate to 100% power consumption at stock, voltage, and current.

P=VI; P=1, V=1, I=1.
Power = P
Voltage = Voltage
Current = Amperes

Note: all expressed in Relationship rather than actual values.

1. OC of 25% (representative of an OC from 4.GHz to 5GHz in the case of an 8350), no OV

P= 1 (V) * 1.25 (I) = 1.25 or 25% more power required.

2. OV of 23% (or same as increasing from let's say, 1.3Volts to 1.6 volts) , 25% OC;

P= 1.23 * 1.25 = 1.54 or 54% more power required from stock.

That's a huge step in power consumption. And that's not even going down to internal resistance of the transistor. That, at same resistance, an increase in voltage will also increase the current passing through it. Thus we can say,

I=V/R following the above examples, let's assume R (resistance didn't change from 23% OV. Or still 1 from stock.

I=1.23 / 1 = 1.23

Now at 23% OV, 25% OC, let's take the effect of OVing to current in example 2 .

Power = VI = 1.23 (1.23 * 1.25)
Power now equals - 1.89 or 89% more from stock.

Jaw dropping is it?

Still, practically speaking, this is still a rough value. Actual variance is still dependent to more things than parameters discussed.

But here's the catch, CPU and GPU seldom go to 100% loading simultaneously. ☺


----------



## Synister

It's going to be a SuperFlower Leadex Platinum. It's not some cheap brand guys


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well a good baseline to follow for AMD rigs is 750w for 1 GPU, 850-1000w for 2 cards and 1200w+ for 3-4 GPU's
> 
> You can get away with less wattage for all them but thats my recommendation and 1300w for one GPU is massive massive overkill.
> 
> EDIT: These values are with the GPU/s and CPU being overclocked with added voltage.


Yes, it may be overkill BUT it gives a good amount of headroom should I decide to get more GPU's to add to my system. Better to get something good now than have to replace it later on.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Yes, it may be overkill BUT it gives a good amount of headroom should I decide to get more GPU's to add to my system. Better to get something good now than have to replace it later on.


yup same as me. Just picked up the evga supernova 1300w g2. Its way to much wattage for what i need "right now". But the kicker is i absolutly couldnt pass up the price. 150 bucks. That means no brainer.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep it is, but make sure its a good one like Seasonic or some brand that comes close, also make sure its an 80+ sufficient because it has more amps on the 12V rail witch can help with high overclocks.


80+ has nothing to do with the amps... 80+ rating tell you the efficiency of the power supply.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus#Efficiency_level_certifications

It just so happens that a PSU with a high 80+ rating is also probably a well made PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I believe in the 80% rule when comes to power supplies. if you plan on eventually adding a fx-9xxx cpu & 2 x 290s water loops & pumps. The power consumed by a transistor is determined is not just its off state/on state. As you increase the number of transitions (t-on/t-off) aka overclock, the apparent resistance changes. This increases the current consumed in the transistor producing heat in a non linear fashion. Take in the difference between an 8350 and a 9590. 4gigs/5 gigs & 125W/220W. Most testers use a constant load to test power supplies. A pc is anything but a constant load. How many these testers use a fluke 289 meter or equivalent when testing? So if the manufacturer says it is good for 1000 watts. It is kinda like the alternator that came in my 84 Mitsubishi. A 90 amp will pop, if you drive it after jump starting because you left your lights on. It would produce 90 amps for 5 minutes, then overheat and die. You abuzed you car, $390 + labor for fix prease. Without a fluke 289 I can't tell weather I got third prize in the cpu lottery or the 3rd prize 1000 watt power supply. One or both of them can't hang with demand. It is more probable that my power supply is not up to the task of providing clean power to the cpu. 5Ghz OK, I know you are going to try for more and lots of FPS in 3DMark. I would. I might change this to the 70% rule.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> I'll just chime in the effect of overvolting in to the mix as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematically, let's say 1 would equate to 100% power consumption at stock, voltage, and current.
> 
> P=VI; P=1, V=1, I=1.
> Power = P
> Voltage = Voltage
> Current = Amperes
> 
> Note: all expressed in Relationship rather than actual values.
> 
> 1. OC of 25% (representative of an OC from 4.GHz to 5GHz in the case of an 8350), no OV
> 
> P= 1 (V) * 1.25 (I) = 1.25 or 25% more power required.
> 
> 2. OV of 23% (or same as increasing from let's say, 1.3Volts to 1.6 volts) , 25% OC;
> 
> P= 1.23 * 1.25 = 1.54 or 54% more power required from stock.
> 
> That's a huge step in power consumption. And that's not even going down to internal resistance of the transistor. That, at same resistance, an increase in voltage will also increase the current passing through it. Thus we can say,
> 
> I=V/R following the above examples, let's assume R (resistance didn't change from 23% OV. Or still 1 from stock.
> 
> I=1.23 / 1 = 1.23
> 
> Now at 23% OV, 25% OC, let's take the effect of OVing to current in example 2 .
> 
> Power = VI = 1.23 (1.23 * 1.25)
> Power now equals - 1.89 or 89% more from stock.
> 
> Jaw dropping is it?
> 
> Still, practically speaking, this is still a rough value. Actual variance is still dependent to more things than parameters discussed.
> 
> But here's the catch, CPU and GPU seldom go to 100% loading simultaneously. ☺
Click to expand...

Overvolting is an exponential climb in power usage, not a linear one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well a good baseline to follow for AMD rigs is 750w for 1 GPU, 850-1000w for 2 cards and 1200w+ for 3-4 GPU's
> 
> You can get away with less wattage for all them but thats my recommendation and 1300w for one GPU is massive massive overkill.
> 
> EDIT: These values are with the GPU/s and CPU being overclocked with added voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it may be overkill BUT it gives a good amount of headroom should I decide to get more GPU's to add to my system. Better to get something good now than have to replace it later on.
Click to expand...

It's a good logic process to have more money in the long run, assuming you buy something that will survive that long, yes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok guys, need a quick bit of consumer advice. The time is fast approaching where I will become a year older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to pick up a new PSU to replace this one as it's on its' last legs currently.
> 
> These are my current choices below, but I'm not sure which is the best value long term.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057
> or
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-010-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2057
> 
> I'm looking to build towards a custom loop, with 2x 290Xs or newer cards if they're around before the upgrade.
> Give me your input please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in the 80% rule when comes to power supplies. if you plan on eventually adding a fx-9xxx cpu & 2 x 290s water loops & pumps. The power consumed by a transistor is determined is not just its off state/on state. As you increase the number of transitions (t-on/t-off) aka overclock, the apparent resistance changes. This increases the current consumed in the transistor producing heat in a non linear fashion. Take in the difference between an 8350 and a 9590. 4gigs/5 gigs & 125W/220W. Most testers use a constant load to test power supplies. A pc is anything but a constant load. How many these testers use a fluke 289 meter or equivalent when testing? So if the manufacturer says it is good for 1000 watts. It is kinda like the alternator that came in my 84 Mitsubishi. A 90 amp will pop, if you drive it after jump starting because you left your lights on. It would produce 90 amps for 5 minutes, then overheat and die. You abuzed you car, $390 + labor for fix prease. Without a fluke 289 I can't tell weather I got third prize in the cpu lottery or the 3rd prize 1000 watt power supply. One or both of them can't hang with demand. It is more probable that my power supply is not up to the task of providing clean power to the cpu. 5Ghz OK, I know you are going to try for more and lots of FPS in 3DMark. I would. I might change this to the 70% rule.
Click to expand...

i would like to point out several things about this,

1 the reason so many of us push quality psus is because then you dont need the 80% rule. they already have been tested and pushed ( nor am i agreeing with the 120% rule )

2 anytime a reviewer ( for a psu ) pulls out a meter or lower it makes me laugh ( lower being a $20 ) psu tester,

any psu reviewer worth his salt has a oscilloscope and other very specific tools,

flukes ( meters IE fluke 289 ) can not get the ratings you need, fluke does make the oscilloscopes as well however
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep it is, but make sure its a good one like Seasonic or some brand that comes close, also make sure its an 80+ sufficient because it has more amps on the 12V rail witch can help with high overclocks.


huh?? huh?? i am sorry hurr this makes no sence
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> It's going to be a SuperFlower Leadex Platinum. It's not some cheap brand guys


yay you will love it ~!


----------



## JeremyFenn

I just wanna see what AMD and Intel bring to the table for performance CPU's (not APU's) when DDR4 comes out. I hear memory stacking will be the wave of the future. Can't wait to see what nextgen GPU's come out from AMD and NVIDIA as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Power equations
> 
> 
> 
> 80+ has nothing to do with the amps... 80+ rating tell you the efficiency of the power supply.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus#Efficiency_level_certifications
> 
> It just so happens that a PSU with a high 80+ rating is also probably a well made PSU.
> 
> 
> Overvolting is an exponential climb in power usage, not a linear one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good logic process to have more money in the long run, assuming you buy something that will survive that long, yes.


Yes sir, It is. I'll rewrite it in terms of Voltage and Resistance to show it being exponential. :Yessir:

P=VI

P=I²R

P=V²/R

Because, V=IR, I=V/R and R=V/I

At 25% OC, no OV, we can derive R from I=1.25 from stock.

R=1/1.25 = 0.8;

Take that R to this example,
Quote:


> Now at 23% OV, 25% OC, let's take the effect of OVing to current in example 2 .
> 
> Power = VI = 1.23 (1.23 * 1.25)
> Power now equals - 1.89 or 89% more from stock.
> 
> Jaw dropping is it?


P= V²/R = 1.23² / 0.8
P= 1.89


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Power equations
> 
> 
> 
> 80+ has nothing to do with the amps... 80+ rating tell you the efficiency of the power supply.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus#Efficiency_level_certifications
> 
> It just so happens that a PSU with a high 80+ rating is also probably a well made PSU.
> 
> 
> Overvolting is an exponential climb in power usage, not a linear one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good logic process to have more money in the long run, assuming you buy something that will survive that long, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir, It is. I'll rewrite it in terms of Voltage and Resistance to show it being exponential. :Yessir:
> 
> P=VI
> 
> P=I²R
> 
> P=V²/R
> 
> Because, V=IR, I=V/R and R=V/I
> 
> At 25% OC, no OV, we can derive R from I=1.25 from stock.
> 
> R=1/1.25 = 0.8;
> 
> Take that R to this example,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now at 23% OV, 25% OC, let's take the effect of OVing to current in example 2 .
> 
> Power = VI = 1.23 (1.23 * 1.25)
> Power now equals - 1.89 or 89% more from stock.
> 
> Jaw dropping is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P= V²/R = 1.23² / 0.8
> P= 1.89
Click to expand...

With all this PSU talkl in here, I thought I would share this here as well.

( I linked it in the FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies) thread and they had not seen it.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U7ndyfldXK0


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> With all this PSU talkl in here, I thought I would share this here as well.
> ( I linked it in the FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies) thread and they had not seen it.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U7ndyfldXK0


From where I'm from, getting a titanium will really pull down the running cost of a PC significantly. Especially when being run at high utilization.

Our Electric bills depend on the KWatts consumed as well. But a little more twist.

The higher your consumption, the higher will be your Price per KillerWatt!









Those who consume big time actually pays for those who consumes less than 50K Watts a month.

Sadly, them Titaniums PSU prices too high to begin with!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> With all this PSU talkl in here, I thought I would share this here as well.
> ( I linked it in the FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies) thread and they had not seen it.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.U7ndyfldXK0
> 
> 
> 
> From where I'm from, getting a titanium will really pull down the running cost of a PC significantly. Especially when being run at high utilization.
> 
> Our Electric bills depend on the KWatts consumed as well. But a little more twist.
> 
> The higher your consumption, the higher will be your Price per KillerWatt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who consume big time actually pays for those who consumes less than 50K Watts a month.
> 
> Sadly, them Titaniums PSU prices too high to begin with!!
Click to expand...

I see, but that is the point of the article. You shouldn't be shopping for a PSU by the 80+ rating


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I see, but that is the point of the article. You shouldn't be shopping for a PSU by the 80+ rating


Understood that well









Also a step out of 80+, personally wouldn't call a 1000W PSU capable of 1200W continuous if manufacturers rate them at 1000 even though reviewers tested them to do so.









Manufacturing Safeguard shouldn't be my safeguard when choosing the PSU Wattage rating. Just me tough.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far I'm pleased with my CoolerMaster v850


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I see, but that is the point of the article. You shouldn't be shopping for a PSU by the 80+ rating


I don't agree with that statement. 80+ Is a good rating of stability if output. I look for gold or higher. I may not need a 1300w PSU rIght now but if I ever decide to get newer parts or add parts that WILL require me to run that much juice, I've got it and know from the 80+ rating it'll deliver that power consistently without much hiccup. Besides, going from a 850w to a 1000w is what $15-$20 more? My 1300w was around $200 which may be steep for some but if ya gonna throw out $150 for 850w why not spend the extra to get a $170 1000w PSU?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I don't agree with that statement. 80+ Is a good rating of stability if output. I look for gold or higher. I may not need a 1300w PSU rIght now but if I ever decide to get newer parts or add parts that WILL require me to run that much juice, I've got it and know from the 80+ rating it'll deliver that power consistently without much hiccup. Besides, going from a 850w to a 1000w is what $15-$20 more? My 1300w was around $200 which may be steep for some but if ya gonna throw out $150 for 850w why not spend the extra to get a $170 1000w PSU?


You'd better read more about 80+ Certifications.

Output Quality is another different Parameter.

It just so happened, like mentioned before, those top tier models carries much higher 80+ Certifications combined with Output Performance to boot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You'd better read more about 80+ Certifications.
> 
> Output Quality is another different Parameter.
> 
> I just so happened, like mentioned before, those top tier models carries much higher 80+ Certifications combined with Output Performance to boot.


^ True dat


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I see, but that is the point of the article. You shouldn't be shopping for a PSU by the 80+ rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with that statement. 80+ Is a good rating of stability if output. I look for gold or higher. I may not need a 1300w PSU rIght now but if I ever decide to get newer parts or add parts that WILL require me to run that much juice, I've got it and know from the 80+ rating it'll deliver that power consistently without much hiccup. Besides, going from a 850w to a 1000w is what $15-$20 more? My 1300w was around $200 which may be steep for some but if ya gonna throw out $150 for 850w why not spend the extra to get a $170 1000w PSU?
Click to expand...

yea.... no

http://www.overclock.net/t/711542/on-efficiency/0_100

as usual one of my goto guys (@Phaedrus2129) for psus has a great article

Quote:


> However, 80+ is flawed, for a couple of reasons. First is that it only tests at three load levels: 20%, 50%, and 100%. This leads to power supplies being optimized so that their efficiency is highest in that wattage range. Theoretically, one could make a power supply that was efficient only at those load levels:
> 
> Though this is unlikely and I doubt that there are any PSUs like that on the market.
> 
> The second, and more important, problem is that 80+ only tests power supplies at room temperature (23*C, though engineering room temp is 25*C, so why the difference I don't know). A power supply's efficiency goes down as heat goes up, so a power supply that might meet 80+ certification standards at their temperature testing levels, might not achieve those efficiency numbers in real world conditions of 30*C-40*C, or worst case condition levels of 50*C.
> 
> So 80+ doesn't really mean much, even when it comes to efficiency, since it only applies if your power supply is in an unrealistically cool environment.
> 
> 80+ means even less when it comes to a power supply's overall quality.80+ does not make a PSU good. Efficiency is just one aspect of PSU quality. While high-end power supplies tend to be fairly efficient, not all efficient power supplies are high-end. Many shoddy manufacturers will sacrifice important things such as ripple suppression, voltage regulation, or build quality in order to make a unit that meets 80+ or higher efficiency levels, so they can slap that big 80+ label on there, because it's good marketing. Efficiency is just icing on the cake; and it doesn't matter how much icing is on there if the cake is made of rusty nails and cyanide.
> 
> _*
> Take home message? Efficiency and 80+ certification is just one aspect of a power supply's quality, not the be-all, end-all. It's worth taking note of, but you should check reviews to make sure of DC output quality (ripple/noise suppression and voltage regulation) and build quality (capacitor choice and soldering quality), as well as protections sets and aesthetics/functionality.*_


----------



## JeremyFenn

As much as I like rusty nails and cyanide (I mean cmon who doesn't!!??) my towers DO operate in a 22-23c environment and as for all my parts I check the reviews and research products I purchase (as any informed consumer should).


----------



## Mega Man

your ambient vs your psu ambient, big difference have you ever measured the exhaust of your psu ? there is a reason Oklahoma wolf @ johnny guru does,


----------



## JeremyFenn

No I haven't, actually I don't own a digital thermometer lol. Although my PSU is in a different part of the PC case which isn't affected by the running hardware, so it should be as cool as it should be under normal circumstances (I assume) it's getting the same 23c air that the front 3 fans intake.


----------



## Mega Man

yea, your psu NEVER makes any heat, the fan is really just there for looks !


----------



## y0bailey

Alright. Struggling to high hell with this overclock. Check these things out and see *** I am doing wrong.

FX 8350. Sabertooth990FX. 8gb of Ram setup manually to correct timings/voltage.

I cannot get this thing Prime stable over 4.5ghz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, your psu NEVER makes any heat, the fan is really just there for looks !


PSU's never generate heat? that's hard to believe but feel free to explain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, your psu NEVER makes any heat, the fan is really just there for looks !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Struggling to high hell with this overclock. Check these things out and see *** I am doing wrong.
> 
> FX 8350. Sabertooth990FX. 8gb of Ram setup manually to correct timings/voltage.
> 
> I cannot get this thing Prime stable over 4.5ghz.


TMPIN2 seems kinda hot, If i come correct that is the vrm right? Also your HT link speeds seems kinda low, mine runs 2600 at stock. I don't know much about the Asus bios but the rest seems to be okay if you ask me.


----------



## y0bailey

I think TMPIN2 is full of lies. It is always the same (wrong) number no matter what.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y0bailey*
> 
> I think TMPIN2 is full of lies. It is always the same (wrong) number no matter what.


Okay that can be, in that case i would install HWINFO64 if i were you, just to make sure the readings are correct.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Also, if you want help in the future it would help if you make an signature in rigbuilder. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> PSU's never generate heat? that's hard to believe but feel free to explain.
> 
> *Its called sarcasm*
> 
> TMPIN2 seems kinda hot, If i come correct that is the vrm right? Also your HT link speeds seems kinda low, mine runs 2600 at stock. I don't know much about the Asus bios but the rest seems to be okay if you ask me.


no it isnt vrms.....On the sabertooth vcore 1 is the vrms


----------



## hurricane28

Oh okay, thnx for correcting









Well i can't imagine what component could get that hot actually so it was just an assumption. but like the fella said, its an false readout.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh okay, thnx for correcting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't imagine what component could get that hot actually so it was just an assumption. but like the fella said, its an false readout.


yup, he does need hwinfo64 like u stated earlier


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i used several other monitor programs but that one is the best out there for FX chips

It also allows me to report the readings on my G19 keyboard witch is very handy if i am gaming for example. Good support too, i had trouble with some readouts and i reported it on his site, the response was pretty quick and he solved the problem.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> PSU's never generate heat? that's hard to believe but feel free to explain.


I think that was irony or a comment so false that it does not need a smiley to be considered as a joke.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, i see that now thank you.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, your psu NEVER makes any heat, the fan is really just there for looks !


Here's a reading from my exhaust. Funny how it's been running for over an hour with this thermometer yet it's only 3 degrees Fahrenheit over the ambient in the room.



Never said PSU's don't generate heat, I only said I was fortunate enough to be able to run mine in similar conditions to what 80+ certs test theirs in.


----------



## Undervolter

Has any of you 8350 owners ever attempted to undervolt? If yes, what was your effective voltage under stress (CPU-Z, not BIOS)? I am pondering whether it's worth to get an 8 core and since the 8350 are supposed to be better binned, maybe they could undervolt better than the 8320s... The 8320 probably can undervolt like my FX6300. But anyone knows how low the 8350 can go at stock clock (stable)?

Thanks.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Has any of you 8350 owners even attempted to undervolt? If yes, what was your effective voltage under stress (CPU-Z, not BIOS)? I am pondering whether it's worth to get an 8 core and since the 8350 are supposed to be better binned, maybe they could undervolt better than the 8320s... The 8320 probably can undervolt like my FX6300. But anyone knows how low the 8350 can go at stock clock (stable)?
> 
> Thanks.


The 8350 nowadays (9370s\9590s have got most of the g00d binned ones) are probably almost as bad in terms of silicon lottery as their 8320 counterparts. Not all chips have a definitive voltage for over\under volting, try going slightly under the VID to [email protected] stock speeds.


----------



## y0bailey

My old 8320 was definitely a better chip than my brand new 8350. All the good stuff has moved up the totem pole. Kinda sad.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The 8350 nowadays (9370s\9590s have got most of the g00d binned ones) are probably almost as bad in terms of silicon lottery as their 8320 counterparts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not all chips have a definitive voltage for over\under volting, try going slightly under the VID to [email protected] stock speeds.


Not Entirely True

We've been seeing people getting good results with 83XX chips lately.

Even if they are not that good, remember, 9370s and 9590s owners have their fare share of bad lucks as well.


----------



## Devildog83

I just got that g3258 up and running. I am such an AMD geek, the bios is all greek to me.







I must do research before overclocking this this.


----------



## mus1mus

Just got me-self an old 3570K and a P8Z77-V as well.

Me thinking a Silver Arrow on them will be aplenty. Might just sell them though. And pick another FX combo..


----------



## ebduncan

I am pretty sure AMD bins chips based on core leakage.

Its higher leakage parts are 8320s etc.... This is done to fit with in TDP. High leakage doesn't mean the chip will not overclock well, just means it will produce more heat.

My 8320 does 5ghz. I think with the FX chips is more about cooling them. My 8320 wouldn't do 5ghz if I didn't have a full custom water loop. I'd be at around 4.6-4.7ghz or so. It cranks out tons of heat at 5ghz, refer back to the leakage bit.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I am pretty sure AMD bins chips based on core leakage.
> 
> Its higher leakage parts are 8320s etc.... This is done to fit with in TDP. High leakage doesn't mean the chip will not overclock well, just means it will produce more heat.
> 
> My 8320 does 5ghz. I think with the FX chips is more about cooling them. My 8320 wouldn't do 5ghz if I didn't have a full custom water loop. I'd be at around 4.6-4.7ghz or so. It cranks out tons of heat at 5ghz, refer back to the leakage bit.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


Is your 8320 prime stable at 5 ghz?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is your 8320 prime stable at 5 ghz?


yes, it can clock higher if I want. Maxes at 5160  Though stability at that speed is not 100%


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> PSU's never generate heat? that's hard to believe but feel free to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> *Its called sarcasm*
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> PSU's never generate heat? that's hard to believe but feel free to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was irony or a comment so false that it does not need a smiley to be considered as a joke.
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, your psu NEVER makes any heat, the fan is really just there for looks !
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a reading from my exhaust. Funny how it's been running for over an hour with this thermometer yet it's only 3 degrees Fahrenheit over the ambient in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said PSU's don't generate heat, I only said I was fortunate enough to be able to run mine in similar conditions to what 80+ certs test theirs in.
Click to expand...

just to make sure we are all on the same page this is at load? not just "running" if so it doesn't seem right... i can prove it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I am pretty sure AMD bins chips based on core leakage.
> 
> Its higher leakage parts are 8320s etc.... This is done to fit with in TDP. High leakage doesn't mean the chip will not overclock well, just means it will produce more heat.
> 
> My 8320 does 5ghz. I think with the FX chips is more about cooling them. My 8320 wouldn't do 5ghz if I didn't have a full custom water loop. I'd be at around 4.6-4.7ghz or so. It cranks out tons of heat at 5ghz, refer back to the leakage bit.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


i agree but also once they verify stability at given speeds


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I am pretty sure AMD bins chips based on core leakage.
> 
> Its higher leakage parts are 8320s etc.... This is done to fit with in TDP. High leakage doesn't mean the chip will not overclock well, just means it will produce more heat.
> 
> My 8320 does 5ghz. I think with the FX chips is more about cooling them. My 8320 wouldn't do 5ghz if I didn't have a full custom water loop. I'd be at around 4.6-4.7ghz or so. It cranks out tons of heat at 5ghz, refer back to the leakage bit.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


Could be..

However, AMD raised 93XX and 95XX TDPs as well. 125 Watts for 83XX and 220 Watts for the 93XX and 9590s. So the envelop was actually bigger to fit off high leakage 83XX chips.









I personally just think about Golden Chips.







They're all the same for me.

Edit: @megaman

I wouldn't even think it's subjected to a significant load


----------



## Mega Man

i know it isnt, he does not realize how it looks i think

i mean either it is at idle in which case i would argue 3 deg is alot to increase, OR he has the WORLDS ONLY psu made from the legendary unobtainium ! in which is 1000% efficient and it uses the heat it makes, and the ambient heat around it, to make more energy thus being 1000% efficient ... it supplies more power then it pulls from the wall.... all hail the unobtainium


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I see, but that is the point of the article. You shouldn't be shopping for a PSU by the 80+ rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't agree with that statement. 80+ Is a good rating of stability if output.* I look for gold or higher. I may not need a 1300w PSU rIght now but if I ever decide to get newer parts or add parts that WILL require me to run that much juice, I've got it and know from the 80+ rating it'll deliver that power consistently without much hiccup. Besides, going from a 850w to a 1000w is what $15-$20 more? My 1300w was around $200 which may be steep for some but if ya gonna throw out $150 for 850w why not spend the extra to get a $170 1000w PSU?
Click to expand...

Actually not, and that is what the article is illustrating. A PSU can earn its 80+ badge in output efficiency while having terrible ripple suppression numbers. Ripple is the real culprit in destroying components. My AX 1200W held at 1548w during the JG torture test, and was at 90% across the load tests.

If however it was showing 350mv of ripple during those tests, it would not be a PSU you would want to be powering your machine bronze, silver, gold or platinum.

My purchase of the AX 1200W waas because it had a ripple figure of 15mv (or less) across all the load tests @ 50C, and not a thing to do with a 80+ rating /sticker.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know it isnt, he does not realize how it looks i think
> 
> i mean either it is at idle in which case i would argue 3 deg is alot to increase, OR he has the WORLDS ONLY psu made from the legendary unobtainium ! in which is 1000% efficient and it uses the heat it makes, and the ambient heat around it, to make more energy thus being 1000% efficient ... it supplies more power then it pulls from the wall.... all hail the unobtainium


Couldn't agree more to this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Actually not, and that is what the article is illustrating. A PSU can earn its 80+ badge in output efficiency while having terrible ripple suppression numbers. Ripple is the real culprit in destroying components. My AX 1200W held at 1548w during the JG torture test, and was at 90% across the load tests.
> If however it was showing 350mv of ripple during those tests, it would not be a PSU you would want to be powering your machine bronze, silver, gold or platinum.
> My purchase of the AX 1200W waas because it had a ripple figure of 15mv (or less) across all the load tests @ 50C, and not a thing to do with a 80+ rating /sticker.


Well said


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> The 8350 nowadays (9370s\9590s have got most of the g00d binned ones) are probably almost as bad in terms of silicon lottery as their 8320 counterparts. Not all chips have a definitive voltage for over\under volting, try going slightly under the VID to [email protected] stock speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> Not Entirely True
> 
> We've been seeing people getting good results with 83XX chips lately.
> 
> Even if they are not that good, remember, 9370s and 9590s owners have their fare share of bad lucks as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enduncan*
> I am pretty sure AMD bins chips based on core leakage.
> 
> Its higher leakage parts are 8320s etc.... This is done to fit with in TDP. High leakage doesn't mean the chip will not overclock well, just means it will produce more heat.
> 
> My 8320 does 5ghz. I think with the FX chips is more about cooling them. My 8320 wouldn't do 5ghz if I didn't have a full custom water loop. I'd be at around 4.6-4.7ghz or so. It cranks out tons of heat at 5ghz, refer back to the leakage bit.
> 
> I could be wrong though.


Hmmm... Undervolting well usually has to do with leakage. A chip that leaks much, needs more volts, will undervolt badly. Anyway, i see there is no certaintly. I 'd hate to get a very hot 8-core. I wish there was less of a lottery...

Thanks guys.


----------



## STRATUSRT02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hmmm... Undervolting well usually has to do with leakage. A chip that leaks much, needs more volts, will undervolt badly. Anyway, i see there is no certaintly. I 'd hate to get a very hot 8-core. I wish there was less of a lottery...
> 
> Thanks guys.


Yea people that bought them before the 93xx's came out we were very lucky since most 83xx had a real good chance of getting to 5ghz mine has no problem getting to 5ghz as long as your willing to give it at least 1.5v.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRATUSRT02*
> 
> Yea people that bought them before the 93xx's came out we were very lucky since most 83xx had a real good chance of getting to 5ghz mine has no problem getting to 5ghz as long as your willing to give it at least 1.5v.


Right... I can imagine AMD will now be cherry-picking amongst the 8350s to find the best chips for the 9xxx series. Damn... I may have to stay with the 6300... Last thing i want is a power thirsty 8core. Thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hmmm... Undervolting well usually has to do with leakage. A chip that leaks much, needs more volts, will undervolt badly. Anyway, i see there is no certaintly. I 'd hate to get a very hot 8-core. I wish there was less of a lottery...
> 
> Thanks guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Right... I can imagine AMD will now be cherry-picking amongst the 8350s to find the best chips for the 9xxx series. Damn... I may have to stay with the 6300... Last thing i want is a power thirsty 8core. Thanks.


Personally have not tested Undervolting. But my chip can do 600MHz OC at stock voltage. So maybe it can Undervolt.









Or you can simply disable half the core count if you want a lesser beast.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Personally have not tested Undervolting. But my chip can do 600MHz OC at stock voltage. So maybe it can Undervolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can simply disable half the core count if you want a lesser beast.


All CPUS can undervolt. The issue is, by what margin. I have undervolted all my P-States (apart turbo which is disabled).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499562/undervolting-editing-p-states-for-piledriver-using-amd-mrstweaker-mini-guide

But, the important, is the voltage of the highest P-State, which is the one that heats/consumes the most. I have undervolted my 6300 to [email protected] as you can see, but it's more about playing than usefuleness. At 1400, the power draw is already very low. The problem is how well it can undervolt at 3.5, which is the P-state that creates most heat problems and stress to the motherboard. For instance, my chip needs 1.34v to stay at 4Ghz. If i were to get an 8350 that undervolts so badly that needs 1.34v for 4Ghz, it would be a disaster.


----------



## VectNDN

In response to the post that say that if anybody had undervolted their FX8350:

My 8350 is undervolted and fitted in a motherboard asus m5a78l-m/usb3 (4 phases), no throttling nor overhead... no boost states but constant 4 ghz, prime95 verified. 1.282v.




Many people thing it is not possible though as some very earlier post show, I have had this computer running for more than a year already and no problems, VRMs had to be cooled though.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Actually not, and that is what the article is illustrating. A PSU can earn its 80+ badge in output efficiency while having terrible ripple suppression numbers. Ripple is the real culprit in destroying components. My AX 1200W held at 1548w during the JG torture test, and was at 90% across the load tests.
> If however it was showing 350mv of ripple during those tests, it would not be a PSU you would want to be powering your machine bronze, silver, gold or platinum.
> My purchase of the AX 1200W waas because it had a ripple figure of 15mv (or less) across all the load tests @ 50C, and not a thing to do with a 80+ rating /sticker.


I've got a 80+ gold PSU....Oh Yeah







.....









For overclockers, clean power delivery(good ripple suppression) is more important than efficiency, right?

According to reviews, the S12g 750's had max 35mV(31mV in another) in load tests. "Excellent ripple suppression" given by the reviewers made me choose it








80+ gold certification was an added bonus & something to brag about in front of *them*


----------



## desarian

So i have emailed the screenshots to Gigabyte about the vreg temp issues i am having and they are suppose to test this in their lab and let me know what they can do for me. Now my buddy has some thicker thermal pads i can have. I may even double stack the pads if needed to make sure i am getting good contact to the heat sink. What are you guys thoughts on stacking the thermal pads? Here are some screenshots and build images:

This is running at 4ghz stock volts


This is running at 4.5ghz 1.35v:


Side View poor quality sorry oh and this is on my work bench:


Front view:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desarian*
> 
> So i have emailed the screenshots to Gigabyte about the vreg temp issues i am having and they are suppose to test this in their lab and let me know what they can do for me. Now my buddy has some thicker thermal pads i can have. I may even double stack the pads if needed to make sure i am getting good contact to the heat sink. *What are you guys thoughts on stacking the thermal pads*? Here are some screenshots and build images:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is running at 4ghz stock volts
> 
> 
> This is running at 4.5ghz 1.35v:
> 
> 
> Side View poor quality sorry oh and this is on my work bench:
> 
> 
> Front view:


don't do it, they are intended for metal to metal contact, they will work as intended this way.

I've heard of ppl double stacking thermal pads on gpu ram to get certain water blocks to fit but i doubt it would be something that i would do.

I would rather get a few thickness' ( IF NECESSARY) and work out what thickness would cover what areas and so on.

just a thought.

just a post thought... giga has to lab test? even after seeing that? everything looks normal and good until you get to VRMS your max Vout looks scary.. that one might be a bug but the temps normally bug out to a much higher temp (200+)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VectNDN*
> 
> In response to the post that say that if anybody had undervolted their FX8350:
> 
> My 8350 is undervolted and fitted in a motherboard asus m5a78l-m/usb3 (4 phases), no throttling nor overhead... no boost states but constant 4 ghz, prime95 verified. 1.282v.
> 
> Many people thing it is not possible though as some very earlier post show, I have had this computer running for more than a year already and no problems, VRMs had to be cooled though.


Thank you very much!!! It actually makes perfect sense as value! The 8350 needs to leak less to stay within 125W. So it should be able to hit 4Ghz at lower voltage than my 6300. I undervolt to 1.22v at 3.5, you can do 1.28v at 4Ghz. Makes sense, it's always below stock. This is very interesting, i must do some calculations now. Rep! That's what i wanted, even more since it's Prime-stable, which is what i care about.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thank you very much!!! It actually makes perfect sense as value! The 8350 needs to leak less to stay within 125W. So it should be able to hit 4Ghz at lower voltage than my 6300. I undervolt to 1.22v at 3.5, you can do 1.28v at 4Ghz. Makes sense, it's always below stock. This is very interesting, i must do some calculations now. Rep! That's what i wanted, even more since it's Prime-stable, which is what i care about.


I can also do some testing for you with an 8350, but within a week from now. I'm still on vacation 10.000 km away from my PC







and my CPU is brand new so it should be representative.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thank you very much!!! It actually makes perfect sense as value! The 8350 needs to leak less to stay within 125W. So it should be able to hit 4Ghz at lower voltage than my 6300. I undervolt to 1.22v at 3.5, you can do 1.28v at 4Ghz. Makes sense, it's always below stock. This is very interesting, i must do some calculations now. Rep! That's what i wanted, even more since it's Prime-stable, which is what i care about.


Not all 8350s are rated for the same VID, keep that in mind.


----------



## repo_man

Here's some results from my new waterloop. I got this to boot into the OS but couldn't get it stable.











I am, however, getting this one stable. I think I just needed more voltage. I've got LLC on High, maybe I need Ultra High to keep the vdroop minimal. I have it at 1.56vcore in the bios and am getting only about 1.536/1.524 (bounces between those) in the OS. Temps are stable at 44C (core not socket) at this speed while folding. But again, I've got two 480 rads worth of water above it as well, hahaha. Any tips on fine tuning it will be appreciated. I'm running a v1 Saberkitty board.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I can also do some testing for you with an 8350, but within a week from now. I'm still on vacation 10.000 km away from my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my CPU is brand new so it should be representative.


Thanks, but i think i have enough elements now to exclude the possibility of 8350 being "acceptable" for my heat/power requirements. If anything, i must get an undervolted 8320, although i am unsure if it's worth it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> Not all 8350s are rated for the same VID, keep that in mind.


Yes, i know, but this one should be pretty average. I mean, i have an FX6300 that needs 1.34v to do 4Ghz. Hardly a good chip. Still, it can do 1.22v at 3.5Ghz. And stock VID is 1.34v (which is high for 6300). So, an 8350, even if we say has stock VID 1.375v, should be able to have a reasonable undervolting margin and 1.282v doesn't seem too much. I have 0.12v margin on my FX6300. For an 8350 at 1.375v, an undervolt to 1.282, gives less than 0.10v margin. Which isn't too much. I think his 8350 should be a very average specimen.

Now, the problem is, i have already 1 Gigabyte 970 UD3P, which should have no problem with 8 cores and 6 Asrock 970 extreme3 (between R1 and R2), that become marginal with 8 cores at stock. I 've also seen that my Asrock R1 is "comfortable" with 6300 at [email protected] At that point, Prime draws 200W and 57C CPU socket and if i remember correctly, video encoding draws 170W. I don't want to further stress that.

So, i think the 8350 is getting dangerously heavy for that "limit", while the 8320 undervolted let's say to the same value my 6300 does, 1.22v, should be able to draw more or less the same.

I also did this rough calculation.My FX 6300 undervolted to 1.22v draws about 145W at video encoding. Which means 145/6= 24W per core. So an undervolted 8320 will draw 24x8= 192W. Prime though, will then draw 220W (assuming 165W Prime draw, which is i think the draw my FX6300 does undervolted, i ll have to measure it again with kill-a-watt). Which i think the Asrock can deliver.

Considering that the 8350 will run at higher clock and higher voltage, i think it won't be too healthy to run Prime on the Asrocks, so better avoid it. I was hoping that maybe the 8350s were so better binned to match the 8320 in undervolting (do 1.22 at 4Ghz), but seemed too good to be true.

Still, i need to make a kill-a-watt experiment, to see if i can boot to Windows stable enough to make a run for [email protected] and see how many watts it will draw.

Now, i know the Asrock must be capable to run the 8320 undervolted. And draw will be more or less like the 6300 at [email protected] Which almost makes the 6300 gain 1 core. I m not sure it's worth the money to get an 8320 to gain 1,something core for the same power draw.

Will have to make more experiments and decide.

Thanks though, the 1.28v value seems pretty consistent to me, as must be a very average thing and i never manage to get golden chips, so most probably if i were to buy 8350, i 'd get the same margin.

I m trying to be careful, because there is a reason Asrock removed the 8 cores from the official compatibility list of this motherboard model and added asterisk to the R2. And i don't want to get a CPU where i can only run it on 1 board , while i have a bunch others with the same socket.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Here's some results from my new waterloop. I got this to boot into the OS but couldn't get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, however, getting this one stable. I think I just needed more voltage. I've got LLC on High, maybe I need Ultra High to keep the vdroop minimal. I have it at 1.56vcore in the bios and am getting only about 1.53 in the OS. Temps are stable at 44C (core not socket) at this speed while folding. But again, I've got two 480 rads worth of water above it as well, hahaha. Any tips on fine tuning it will be appreciated. I'm running a v1 Saberkitty board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what are you socket temps like? kuz that is gunna be the change when you bump up the LLC.

but a Very high llc and 1.51-1.52 should get you a little over what you see how in the OS


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Here's some results from my new waterloop. I got this to boot into the OS but couldn't get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am, however, getting this one stable. I think I just needed more voltage. I've got LLC on High, maybe I need Ultra High to keep the vdroop minimal. I have it at 1.56vcore in the bios and am getting only about 1.536/1.524 (bounces between those) in the OS. Temps are stable at 44C (core not socket) at this speed while folding. But again, I've got two 480 rads worth of water above it as well, hahaha. Any tips on fine tuning it will be appreciated. I'm running a v1 Saberkitty board.


I think you posted the same picture twice. but holy 5.372


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are you socket temps like? kuz that is gunna be the change when you bump up the LLC.
> 
> but a Very high llc and 1.51-1.52 should get you a little over what you see how in the OS


Which probe is the socket temp one in HWinfo64? Or what program can I use to check it. I've got hwinfo, but don't know which one to look at, haha. I'll tell you in just a sec if I find out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I think you posted the same picture twice. but holy 5.372


I edited it, lol. Thanks man!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are you socket temps like? kuz that is gunna be the change when you bump up the LLC.
> 
> but a Very high llc and 1.51-1.52 should get you a little over what you see how in the OS
> 
> 
> 
> Which probe is the socket temp one in HWinfo64? Or what program can I use to check it. I've got hwinfo, but don't know which one to look at, haha. I'll tell you in just a sec if I find out.
Click to expand...

on my CHVFZ it is ITE CPU sensor

the CPU 0 (zero) is always cores, package should be underneath that

then the next section down is the ITE sensor section.

the temp in this section under CPU is socket for me.

seeing as your using a kitty i can only assume it should be the same.. i know you defiantly have a sensor for it LOL


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> on my CHVFZ it is ITE CPU sensor
> 
> the CPU 0 (zero) is always cores, package should be underneath that
> 
> then the next section down is the ITE sensor section.
> 
> the temp in this section under CPU is socket for me.
> 
> seeing as your using a kitty i can only assume it should be the same.. i know you defiantly have a sensor for it LOL


Here we go.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> on my CHVFZ it is ITE CPU sensor
> 
> the CPU 0 (zero) is always cores, package should be underneath that
> 
> then the next section down is the ITE sensor section.
> 
> the temp in this section under CPU is socket for me.
> 
> seeing as your using a kitty i can only assume it should be the same.. i know you defiantly have a sensor for it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go.
Click to expand...

Yup CPU under the ITE IT8721F is your socket temps.

lookin good. should have no issues with very High LLC.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Yup CPU under the ITE IT8721F is your socket temps.
> 
> lookin good. should have no issues with very High LLC.


Awesome. Will try that tonight to get a bit more voltage in W7 then. The mobo is on pretty high standoffs with the mobo tray being in the middle of a double wide case, so it should be getting good airflow around it. Maybe I can crack 5.2...


----------



## Alastair

So what ya guys think of these?
Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz


Holy moly at that voltage! Is that "safe" for daily use (providing you can keep it cool)? What's the limit on these chips, per say? I'm wondering because I'm sure I can keep mine cool with additional voltage (due to my waterloop), but I don't want to burn out the chip.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly at that voltage! Is that "safe" for daily use (providing you can keep it cool)? What's the limit on these chips, per say? I'm wondering because I'm sure I can keep mine cool with additional voltage (due to my waterloop), but I don't want to burn out the chip.
Click to expand...

Just a suicide run. My daily 24-7 clocks are 5GHz at 1.584V. However it is safe to run 1.6V and above PROVIDED you can keep it cool.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz


Well thats just ehh, amazing dude lol

I am a little jealous tho


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just a suicide run. My daily 24-7 clocks are 5GHz at 1.584V. However it is safe to run 1.6V and above PROVIDED you can keep it cool.


I'll keep that in mind then. I got mine to go into windows at 5.37ghz, but it was nowhere near stable. Maybe I'll dump voltage just to see for kicks and giggles, lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly at that voltage! Is that "safe" for daily use (providing you can keep it cool)? What's the limit on these chips, per say? I'm wondering because I'm sure I can keep mine cool with additional voltage (due to my waterloop), but I don't want to burn out the chip.
Click to expand...

We here in this thread have yet to see a FX 8XXX+ burn out, we have seen mobo's and PSU die and take the chip with it, but pure voltage, nope not if its got proper cooling,. I am very sure your cooling exceeds what is needed. its been said by a few people, give the chip its own 360mm rad and its happy as a pig in.. well you know.

there are a handful that run 1.6v+ 24/7 365+, with no degradation. and then there is alatar... 2.1v plus..


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> We here in this thread have yet to see a FX 8XXX+ burn out, we have seen mobo's and PSU die and take the chip with it, but pure voltage, nope not if its got proper cooling,. I am very sure your cooling exceeds what is needed. its been said by a few people, give the chip its own 360mm rad and its happy as a pig in.. well you know.
> 
> there are a handful that run 1.6v+ 24/7 365+, with no degradation.


Awesome! I'll pump the voltage to the ol' thing and see what I get. As you said, I don't think cooling is an issue for me...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> We here in this thread have yet to see a FX 8XXX+ burn out, we have seen mobo's and PSU die and take the chip with it, but pure voltage, nope not if its got proper cooling,. I am very sure your cooling exceeds what is needed. its been said by a few people, give the chip its own 360mm rad and its happy as a pig in.. well you know.
> 
> there are a handful that run 1.6v+ 24/7 365+, with no degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I'll pump the voltage to the ol' thing and see what I get. As you said, I don't think cooling is an issue for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Praise be to PWM splitters LMAO


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz


9.11 CB?
















Excellent run there mate!

Very impressive!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Awesome! I'll pump the voltage to the ol' thing and see what I get. As you said, I don't think cooling is an issue for me...


These







Plus, you seem to have a fairly good chip from what you have achieved so far.

Shouldn't be that hard to tame that chip. 5.3 maybe?







hmmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Praise be to PWM *(Fan)* splitters LMAO


Except they are not PWM fans.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.11 CB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent run there mate!
> 
> Very impressive!!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Awesome! I'll pump the voltage to the ol' thing and see what I get. As you said, I don't think cooling is an issue for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, you seem to have a fairly good chip from what you have achieved so far.
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard to tame that chip. 5.3 maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Praise be to PWM *(Fan)* splitters LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they are not PWM fans.
Click to expand...

splitters don't discriminate. if the peg fits.. its happy









back ally night walker for your computer case LMAO


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz


Very nice








Almost caught my GD-80/H100 rig ( chilly ambients)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> splitters don't discriminate. if the peg fits.. its happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ally night walker for your computer case LMAO


Oh yeah, I missed that.. LOL


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So what ya guys think of these?
> Max Validation on all 8 cores and also my fastest Cinebench 11.5 run at 5.25GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost caught my GD-80/H100 rig ( chilly ambients)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points
Click to expand...

Im comin' for ya


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

cinebench 11.5 round 1 lets goo.. LOL been ahwile since we've had a bench throw down LOL


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cinebench 11.5 round 1 lets goo.. LOL been ahwile since we've had a bench throw down LOL


Don't forget R15 too!









Tomorrow though. It is 2:40AM here. It is bed time!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Praise be to PWM splitters LMAO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 9.11 CB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent run there mate!
> 
> Very impressive!!
> These
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, you seem to have a fairly good chip from what you have achieved so far.
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard to tame that chip. 5.3 maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm
> Except they are not PWM fans.


You guys and the fans, hahahaha. Each fan is on one channel. The case has 2x Zalman 6 channel controllers. Yea, I got the chip to boot into the OS at 5.3. Knowing now that I can put more voltage to it, who knows. Maybe I can get it stable above 5.1. It has proven to be a very good chip for sure.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Praise be to PWM splitters LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 9.11 CB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent run there mate!
> 
> Very impressive!!
> These
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, you seem to have a fairly good chip from what you have achieved so far.
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard to tame that chip. 5.3 maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm
> Except they are not PWM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys and the fans, hahahaha. Each fan is on one channel. The case has 2x Zalman 6 channel controllers. Yea, I got the chip to boot into the OS at 5.3. Knowing now that I can put more voltage to it, who knows. Maybe I can get it stable above 5.1. It has proven to be a very good chip for sure.
Click to expand...

well your chip does 5.1 stable, at the same voltage mine does 5.0 game stable (in other word not full stable), so i'm a little jelly!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cinebench 11.5 round 1 lets goo.. LOL been ahwile since we've had a bench throw down LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget R15 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though. It is 2:40AM here. It is bed time!
Click to expand...

A target for you to beat









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://hwbot.org/submission/2478319_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r15_fx_9370_869_cb


----------



## SaltyPancakes

Over 37,000 posts in.... I think I'll join the list with my 8350.


----------



## Luigithebeast05

Add me to list of an FX-8350 owner


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luigithebeast05*
> 
> Add me to list of an FX-8350 owner


please tell me that hyper 212 sig tag was front your last rig

oh no... 8 posts... not likely..


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> please tell me that hyper 212 sig tag was front your last rig
> 
> oh no... 8 posts... not likely..


Joined yesterday, k. Must convince to buy 240mm CLC or better...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> please tell me that hyper 212 sig tag was front your last rig
> 
> oh no... 8 posts... not likely..
> 
> 
> 
> Joined yesterday, k. Must convince to buy 240mm CLC or better...
Click to expand...

link a new poster that hasn't had issues with a 8350 and a hyper 212 in this thread please?

I've got not beef with a 212 if it is where it belongs. but on an 8 core chip it will almost indefinitely the limiting factor unless you are using a super cheap board.

it is this sorta thing that has me concerned about AMD's unified socket. we already have a HUGE range of wattages on the same cooler mounting socket/size/area whatever you want to call it.

the coolers that fit the little fm2 Athlons also fit the 220w 9590's.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Yes I have a 1300 watt PSU for an OC'd 8350 @ 5.04Ghz and a single OC GPU (R9 290x @ 1200/1600). Yes I know it's overkill, I don't believe you should overstress your PSU or push it to 100% when you don't have to. Simply put, I was trying to make the argument that spending only a few dollars more would get something that would not only handle the stress better, but also allow for future upgrades. These UPDATED pictures which some other member said was wrong, still stands. Running Heaven 4.0 with max settings while watching TV for a while, simple termal readout of my PSU. Not Idle, not 100% either. I do know that I've seen my GPU alone use over 300W. Anyway, here's the pics:













Oh, if you're wondering, our air conditioner is set to 73F. I could post a pic of that too if needed lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Looks like my last post was removed for some reason.

Anyways, what I got from the convo is that PSU's generate more heat the closer they are to their limit.

Which is true, and yours isnt near its limits.....nowhere near it in fact.

Npw no one is saying that your results are wrong or silly but they are kinda pointless as your PSU is not at it limits.

As for owning a comp store?
Lets be fair here, a fair few people on OCN know more than the people who work and own stores like that (not throwing you in with that lot though)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

adding an air conditioner to the equation? lmao ok... think what you want,,

i'd rather the 50$ in my pocket, heck after a few cases of empties thats almost a G3258 right therr... and have a higher quality lower wattage power supply. (seasonic x850 and x1050)


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> adding an air conditioner to the equation? lmao ok... think what you want,,
> 
> i'd rather the 50$ in my pocket, heck after a few cases of empties thats almost a G3258 right therr... and have a higher quality lower wattage power supply. (seasonic x850 and x1050)


That's ok. You can have that $50 in your pocket and spend it on whatever you want. Then spend more $ because you burned out your cheap PSU or need a new one with more juice because you want to add to your rig.







And yes, I'm fortunate enough to own a HVAC system and we enjoy air conditioning when it gets warm outside. If it were warmer in here, the readout temp would reflect that. I'm not here to fight with people, or put anyone down for their profession. Someone a ways back in the forum asked for an opinion, I gave mine and another member tried to call me out about it. So as any educated individual, I responded with facts and visual proof. What you people do with that is your own choice.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Lets be fair here, a fair few people on OCN know more than the people who work and own stores like that (not throwing you in with that lot though)


Yeah i concur on that one, especially where i am from. If i have an question about something they always read the package instead of giving some good advice instead. its very annoying so i go look on the internet or ask here if i want to know something instead of calling/asking them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> That's ok. You can have that $50 in your pocket and spend it on whatever you want. Then spend more $ because you burned out your cheap PSU or need a new one with more juice because you want to add to your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm fortunate enough to own a HVAC system and we enjoy air conditioning when it gets warm outside. If it were warmer in here, the readout temp would reflect that. I'm not here to fight with people, or put anyone down for their profession. Someone a ways back in the forum asked for an opinion, I gave mine and another member tried to call me out about it. So as any educated individual, I responded with facts and visual proof. What you people do with that is your own choice.


You pick your PSU depending on your current and future needs.

And yes you did that (you mentioned crossfire)

But what I was getting at was all the data you are providing is only half valid because you aren't near your PSU's capacity.

Thats important info for people looking at a multi GPU rig.

I know you dont buy a PSU to run at 100% all the time, thats just common sense, but buying one with near twice the capacity you need isnt all that smart either as its just wasting money.

By that logic I might as well tell people that are planning on running a fx 6300 and 270x to buy a 1000w PSU because they will have lower PSU temps that way.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i concur on that one, especially where i am from. If i have an question about something they always read the package instead of giving some good advice instead. its very annoying so i go look on the internet or ask here if i want to know something instead of calling/asking them.


I know the feeling, I called Gigabyte NL earlier and I had to explain what model GPU I was trying to RMA was....

Also used to confuse my local PC store when I asked for a 500GB Seagate Barracuda


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> adding an air conditioner to the equation? lmao ok... think what you want,,
> 
> i'd rather the 50$ in my pocket, heck after a few cases of empties thats almost a G3258 right therr... and have a higher quality lower wattage power supply. (seasonic x850 and x1050)
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok. You can have that $50 in your pocket and spend it on whatever you want. Then spend more $ because you burned out your cheap PSU or need a new one with more juice because you want to add to your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm fortunate enough to own a HVAC system and we enjoy air conditioning when it gets warm outside. If it were warmer in here, the readout temp would reflect that. I'm not here to fight with people, or put anyone down for their profession. Someone a ways back in the forum asked for an opinion, I gave mine and another member tried to call me out about it. So as any educated individual, I responded with facts and visual proof. What you people do with that is your own choice.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't exactly call a x850 cheap.. nor will it burn out under the loads it put under.

it was purchased for excellent ripple suppression, voltage regulation. This thing will get used . as i will be able to get another smaller PSU that will actually amount to something on the same house circuit, Or it can power a quad core with sli/crossfire with one of my other rigs.

I point out the A/C, as it will skew your results on temps. I would have thought such an educated person would have thought of that.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah its very annoying if you call for example a retail shop and ask for something and they have no clue what you are talking about.

BTW, why did you call to Holland about that? Is there no Gigabyte department over there?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah its very annoying if you call for example a retail shop and ask for something and they have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> BTW, why did you call to Holland about that? Is there no Gigabyte department over there?


Im im Denmark atm actually, Wifes 7970 took a dive and Gigabyte in Sweden (local rep) told me to call Holland and they said no (was bought in Aus)....so now im forking out for a 280x


----------



## hurricane28

Oh okay, well that sucks big time man. Can't you call the retailer where you get it from than?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Wouldn't exactly call a x850 cheap.. nor will it burn out under the loads it put under.
> 
> it was purchased for excellent ripple suppression, voltage regulation. This thing will get used . as i will be able to get another smaller PSU that will actually amount to something on the same house circuit, Or it can power a quad core with sli/crossfire with one of my other rigs.
> 
> I point out the A/C, as it will skew your results on temps. I would have thought such an educated person would have thought of that.


lol How does it skew my results on temps when the reading is taken from the exhaust of the PSU ? lol I'm sorry my house is a nice comfy 73F, maybe I'll open the windows while it's in the 90's to satisfy you? I don't think so. Ambient air is ambient air, there's no direct air flow from any vents TO my machine so no, the results are what they are. And that's fine, you have an 850w PSU, good job. All I was saying was $20 more and you coulda had a 1000w PSU that would have run cooler and probably more efficient since it's not stressing so much to put out the required amount of juice. That's the last I'm going to comment about it because it's getting ridiculous. I bought a 1300 so I could upgrade if I wanted, I'm sure I'm not the only person who thinks ahead and the possible power requirements said upgrades might need.







Also I'm sorry the IT professionals where you are aren't very good at what they do. I assure you, we don't ALL "just read the packaging".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh okay, well that sucks big time man. Can't you call the retailer where you get it from than?


Yeah I gotta take it back to Aus with me and RMA it there, just going to take time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Wouldn't exactly call a x850 cheap.. nor will it burn out under the loads it put under.
> 
> it was purchased for excellent ripple suppression, voltage regulation. This thing will get used . as i will be able to get another smaller PSU that will actually amount to something on the same house circuit, Or it can power a quad core with sli/crossfire with one of my other rigs.
> 
> I point out the A/C, as it will skew your results on temps. I would have thought such an educated person would have thought of that.


Ehh.. no its not cheap, i bought mine because i could not get any better PSU over here. Nowadays the Corsair AX-i series seem to be THE PSU to go for because they are digital and have Corsair link.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> link a new poster that hasn't had issues with a 8350 and a hyper 212 in this thread please?
> 
> I've got not beef with a 212 if it is where it belongs. but on an 8 core chip it will almost indefinitely the limiting factor unless you are using a super cheap board.
> 
> it is this sorta thing that has me concerned about AMD's unified socket. we already have a HUGE range of wattages on the same cooler mounting socket/size/area whatever you want to call it.
> 
> the coolers that fit the little fm2 Athlons also fit the 220w 9590's.


I was not being sarcastic. I am tired of people coming unprepared with 90W Intel coolers for these 8-core beasts... Personally, AMD should just bundle their old Asetek CLCs with every single 8320\8350s and sell them for $180-200, and stamp PLEASE USE SOMETHING BETTER THAN A HYPER 212 IF YOU PLAN TO OVERCLOCK on the cheaper ones with the stock cooler.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Wouldn't exactly call a x850 cheap.. nor will it burn out under the loads it put under.
> 
> it was purchased for excellent ripple suppression, voltage regulation. This thing will get used . as i will be able to get another smaller PSU that will actually amount to something on the same house circuit, Or it can power a quad core with sli/crossfire with one of my other rigs.
> 
> I point out the A/C, as it will skew your results on temps. I would have thought such an educated person would have thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> lol How does it skew my results on temps when the reading is taken from the exhaust of the PSU ? lol I'm sorry my house is a nice comfy 73F, maybe I'll open the windows while it's in the 90's to satisfy you? I don't think so. Ambient air is ambient air, there's no direct air flow from any vents TO my machine so no, the results are what they are. And that's fine, you have an 850w PSU, good job. All I was saying was $20 more and you coulda had a 1000w PSU that would have run cooler and probably more efficient since it's not stressing so much to put out the required amount of juice. That's the last I'm going to comment about it because it's getting ridiculous. I bought a 1300 so I could upgrade if I wanted, I'm sure I'm not the only person who thinks ahead and the possible power requirements said upgrades might need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm sorry the IT professionals where you are aren't very good at what they do. I assure you, we don't ALL "just read the packaging".
Click to expand...

650-670w load on a 850w vs 1050w psu is all of what 1 or 2 % difference in efficiency. in other words irrelevant. The psu is the lowest thermal output component in the system and if IIRC in jonnyguru reviews (they test a psu beyond what i care too test myself) your psu and my psu put out the same temps in the hot and cold at the same loads.
so there going you thought on thermals and efficiency

next, a 1000w psu would cost me more in the long run. why? because of what i stated before. I can fit another meaningful PSU on the same house circuit. like a 650w platinum that can easily run two graphics cards or the CPU and a graphics card. I would not be comfortable running an OC'd 8350 on a 400ish watt psu.

so ~1500w with being about to stay within a 15a boundary. it is much cheaper to access more 15a circuits, then run a 20a circuit unless you are in the room next to your panel. also considering neither PSU will be loaded 100%

why you ask i want two power supplies... Ideally to isolate 12v rails. less stress on switching between CPU and gpu loads. and better idle load efficiency


----------



## hurricane28

Oh great, another Corsair product that not lasts longer than a year...









First the cooler had issues and the LED is not working correctly and now my case is causing all kinds of problems.

Luckily their RMA department is awesome and hopefully they will send me new parts or come with an other solution.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ive had good luck with Corsair.

Only issue ive had is a HX-1050 PSU that shorts itself if you connect a sata device to it









No RMA for that though, bought it secondhand from someone who never gave me the receipt


----------



## hurricane28

I have good luck with the RMA department that is not the issue, i just would like to buy some parts that actually lasts longer than a year..

I already have an thread on the Corsair forums so hopefully there is someone on there that can help me out.

well, that sucked for you big time man, that is one reason i would never buy second hand parts especially PSU or electrical parts.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cinebench 11.5 round 1 lets goo.. LOL been ahwile since we've had a bench throw down LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget R15 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though. It is 2:40AM here. It is bed time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A target for you to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2478319_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r15_fx_9370_869_cb
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cinebench 11.5 round 1 lets goo.. LOL been ahwile since we've had a bench throw down LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget R15 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though. It is 2:40AM here. It is bed time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A target for you to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2478319_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r15_fx_9370_869_cb
Click to expand...

So close. I just can't seem to get it to run at 5.25GHz...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cinebench 11.5 round 1 lets goo.. LOL been ahwile since we've had a bench throw down LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget R15 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though. It is 2:40AM here. It is bed time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A target for you to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2478319_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r15_fx_9370_869_cb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cinebench 11.5 round 1 lets goo.. LOL been ahwile since we've had a bench throw down LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget R15 too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow though. It is 2:40AM here. It is bed time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A target for you to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2478319_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench_r15_fx_9370_869_cb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So close. I just can't seem to get it to run at 5.25GHz...
Click to expand...

That's a good score, I had the advantage of some cold air when I ran mine so don't be discouraged







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ugh.. when will AMD fix this Fan bug on 290x's. last driver for the 290x lightnings that you can control ALL the fans is 13.12, glad i'm not playing anything released in the last 7 months..


----------



## LordOfTots

Would any of you guys feel safe buying a card previously used for mining? After seeing a lot of the benches on here I'm really tempted to go crossfire, especially with 7950's hitting $120-150. Just don't know if I'm comfortable buying such a used card


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here's my "Away from home PC"


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Been playing around with the FSB since its been so hot out and trying to keep this thing cool is hard. So backed down the cpu to 4.8 and well, its been kinda fun trying to get FSB stable at 310... Its completely stable with ram at ~1600mhz, but at 2450 I just cannot get this thing to stable out.. But 302 is good enough for tonight.









Edit: Shoot I hit the rest value on WHiNFO (gonna go play bf4 for afew hours see how temps get).. Temps for cpu where 54 and package 60.


----------



## JeremyFenn

I'd like to get my 990fx extreme 9 FSB up at least NEAR 300's, the most I've been able to get out of it though has been 240...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'd like to get my 990fx extreme 9 FSB up at least NEAR 300's, the most I've been able to get out of it though has been 240...


Good luck , and congratulations, 240 is a worlds record for that board http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/
EDIT:
CHV-z has a little more headroom http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/crosshair_v_formula-z/


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good luck , and congratulations, 240 is a worlds record for that board http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/


For real? It looks like 239.97 would be 240 in BIOS, but I'm not sure. I'll put it up here when I get home.



Nevermind I had a copy here on OCN







there's the bus speed right there in CPU-Z 240.01

I believe it's also on my verification in my sig?

http://valid.x86.fr/zxlbxc


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good luck , and congratulations, 240 is a worlds record for that board http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/
> 
> 
> 
> For real? It looks like 239.97 would be 240 in BIOS, but I'm not sure. I'll put it up here when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind I had a copy here on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's the bus speed right there in CPU-Z 240.01
Click to expand...

There ya go!~
Join OCN's hwbot team , submit that score and earn points for good old OCN!


----------



## JeremyFenn

I would, sign me up !!







Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol







I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.


Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes


----------



## JeremyFenn

If you look at the pics of my rig, you'll see I have fans on the VRMs and NB, I don't know if that helps with FSB at all but I'd like to push it more if I could. highest cinebench score I've been able to get was like 8.6 something (8.66 or 8.69) and my CPU was only at 5.04, when I pushed it to 5.16 it was lower.


----------



## hurricane28

hmm today i found out that i need more RAM, i am looking for 16GB but i am considering what is best, quad channel or dual channel?

I am talking about stressing the memory controller on the CPU, what stress it more, dual channel 16GB or quad channel 16GB? Or it does not matter?


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm today i found out that i need more RAM, i am looking for 16GB but i am considering what is best, quad channel or dual channel?
> 
> I am talking about stressing the memory controller on the CPU, what stress it more, dual channel 16GB or quad channel 16GB? Or it does not matter?


Two 8GB sticks would put less stress on the memory controller







I honestly couldn't tell ya the exact difference it makes though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Two 8GB sticks would put less stress on the memory controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't tell ya the exact difference it makes though


Alrght, so how do you know it than? Did you test it? I mean, i want a decent CPU OC and OC my RAM too. I know that is only supports dual channel so the obvious thing to go with it 2 sticks but if i have 4 sticks the timings a slightly lower.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm today i found out that i need more RAM, i am looking for 16GB but i am considering what is best, quad channel or dual channel?
> 
> I am talking about stressing the memory controller on the CPU, what stress it more, dual channel 16GB or quad channel 16GB? Or it does not matter?


I believe it's easier to OC 2 modules rather than 4 even when they're in a set. If you're talking about Dual Channel vs. Quad Channel, the FX series CPU's only use Dual Channel.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alrght, so how do you know it than? Did you test it? I mean, i want a decent CPU OC and OC my RAM too. I know that is only supports dual channel so the obvious thing to go with it 2 sticks but if i have 4 sticks the timings a slightly lower.


Ive simply heard people say it many times around these forums, yet to test it myself. It might not make much a difference, I'd get another opinion on this. I know many people get away with 4 sticks in this thread.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good luck , and congratulations, 240 is a worlds record for that board http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/
> EDIT:
> CHV-z has a little more headroom http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/crosshair_v_formula-z/


lol if 240 is the world record I could top that easy as long as I don't have to stress test it hahaha


----------



## hurricane28

Alright, i will see what kit i would get, price ways it does not make much of a difference, dual channel 16GB G.Skill costs 154 and quad channel 159 so no big difference there.

I think i will go with an dual channel kit. Thnx for the input, much obliged


----------



## JeremyFenn

Wow that's beastly Moon!!! I need to start getting my FSB up there, I just always fall short when it comes to my RAM any higher than 240. You need to register with hwbot.org and go under team Overclock.net and let the site scan your rig, submit your validation and screen shot of CPU-Z (don't crop it but re-size it so total is less than 2mb) so you can get OCN some points on that!!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Ive simply heard people say it many times around these forums, yet to test it myself. It might not make much a difference, I'd get another opinion on this. I know many people get away with 4 sticks in this thread.


I can get away with 4 sticks up too and slightly above the specs of my RAM and 4.8ghz on the cpu... more than 100 mhz above my RAM's specs and instability creaps in... and @ 5ghz I hit a voltage wall... unless I pull two stick of RAM out... then I don't have as much trouble getting 5 Ghz.. but the effect is minimal....I forget the actual numbers, but were talking like 1.6 volts to the cores versus 1.62 volts to hit 5ghz stable and basically the same minimal effect on RAM with mine... of coarse each setup will vary some... and my RAM is old... see my rig in my sig for details.... @ 4.8ghz and below I can't tell any difference... so I kept my 4 sticks in.


----------



## JeremyFenn

If I could just get my machine high enough to hit 9+ on cinebench 11.5..... If only I could max out my FSB stability + find my optimal RAM clock & timings, get the multi to hit at LEAST 5Ghz while staying <65c on the core and <80c on the VRMs....


----------



## LordOfTots

Not happy with the temps I'm getting with this H220. Currently using the stock fans and some cooler master thermal paste that came with a Hyper 212. You guys think I'd see a difference in temps if I grabbed a couple a noctua's and maybe some MX4?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes


Yes it does.....only just looked and i own the world record for Single and Dual GPU for Catzilla 1080p and 1440p and also Firestrike and Firestrike Extreme for Dual GPU









EDIT: For my Mobo.....important to note that









I'm tempted to work on Single GPU now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm today i found out that i need more RAM, i am looking for 16GB but i am considering what is best, quad channel or dual channel?
> 
> I am talking about stressing the memory controller on the CPU, what stress it more, dual channel 16GB or quad channel 16GB? Or it does not matter?


You want Dual Channel ram, a nice set of 2x8GB 2133 G.Skill Sniper or 2400Mhz TridentX would be nice.

I personally hate fiddling with Ram so i just buy a high rated kit and downclock it if needed


----------



## Chris635

Yeah the crosshair has more


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> 
> Yeah the crosshair has more


I've been at 300Mhz a few times now on mine.

Pretty sure 300Mhz is average for the CVF/z tbh


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> 
> Yeah the crosshair has more
> 
> 
> 
> I've been at 300Mhz a few times now on mine.
> 
> Pretty sure 300Mhz is average for the CVF/z tbh
Click to expand...

yup.. if i got another and it couldn't do 300 fsb i think i would RMA it.

300 was fairly easy on this one.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Not happy with the temps I'm getting with this H220. Currently using the stock fans and some cooler master thermal paste that came with a Hyper 212. You guys think I'd see a difference in temps if I grabbed a couple a noctua's and maybe some MX4?


why? what coltage what level oc ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You want Dual Channel ram, a nice set of 2x8GB 2133 G.Skill Sniper or 2400Mhz TridentX would be nice.
> 
> I personally hate fiddling with Ram so i just buy a high rated kit and downclock it if needed


Yeah, that was my idea as well, get a nice 2x8GB set at 2400 with decent timings and maybe downclock it to 2133 with some tight timings









I like these ones a lot since they have the same color of the set i now have: http://www.amazon.com/G-SKILL-Ripjaws-240-Pin-Desktop-F3-2400C11D-16GXM/dp/B00DH9M3C4

From where i am at i can't get better timings on 2400MHZ RAM.


----------



## hurricane28

Ive heard more people that are not very happy with the H220 performance, i also saw an review of the cooler and it does not perform better than the H100i while its significantly more expensive. I did not test is myself tho, but TTL had an review of it and he is IMO one of the best reviewers.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup.. if i got another and it couldn't do 300 fsb i think i would RMA it.
> 
> 300 was fairly easy on this one.


I've managed just over 270 on my saberkitty, but not 300.... I'm not sure if its just one of those "holes" or not though... I haven't tried much above 300, but I did try 280 and 290 with no luck as well so I'm pretty sure 300 won't work... I keep getting a red light on my RAM when I go over 273 FSB... haven't tried a whole lot though...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup.. if i got another and it couldn't do 300 fsb i think i would RMA it.
> 
> 300 was fairly easy on this one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've managed just over 270 on my saberkitty, but not 300.... I'm not sure if its just one of those "holes" or not though... I haven't tried much above 300, but I did try 280 and 290 with no luck as well so I'm pretty sure 300 won't work... I keep getting a red light on my RAM when I go over 273 FSB... haven't tried a whole lot though...
Click to expand...

Same here.

BTW,

Hmmm Tasty









RAD Fans anyone?


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why? what coltage what level oc ?


I hit 58-60C after 25 rounds of IBT. Currently I'm sitting @ 4.7Ghz @ 1.4v

Just seems a tad hot for that voltage. I don't know my ambient, but I'm sitting in a cold basement so it shouldn't be a problem. Already ordered a couple of NF-F12's, so hopefully that helps.


----------



## JeremyFenn

282Mhz on the FSB:

http://valid.canardpc.com/9tecd2



World Record for the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 Mobo.










http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/

http://hwbot.org/submission/2581512_jeremyfenn_reference_clock_990fx_extreme9_282_mhz


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> 282Mhz on the FSB:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9tecd2
> 
> 
> 
> World Record for the ASRock 990FX Extreme9 Mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/990fx_extreme9/
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2581512_jeremyfenn_reference_clock_990fx_extreme9_282_mhz


Nice job man I knew you'd be able to get that high. I know I can get mine that high as well but I didn't take a screenie last time and I corrupted my OS so I don't want to do it again haha. (plus all that HWbot stuff is a hassle so I'll let you do it.)







congrats man.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ive heard more people that are not very happy with the H220 performance, i also saw an review of the cooler and it does not perform better than the H100i while its significantly more expensive. I did not test is myself tho, but TTL had an review of it and he is IMO one of the best reviewers.


do we really have to go through this again..... no it doesnt your one review against several that say the opposite i could AGAIN show you the proof, but why waste time as this is the 4-5 time you just ignore it and claim "corsair pwns "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why? what coltage what level oc ?
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 58-60C after 25 rounds of IBT. Currently I'm sitting @ 4.7Ghz @ 1.4v
> 
> Just seems a tad hot for that voltage. I don't know my ambient, but I'm sitting in a cold basement so it shouldn't be a problem. Already ordered a couple of NF-F12's, so hopefully that helps.
Click to expand...

something is not right, i have ~1.475 @ 4.8 without issue on mine

bone stock h220

lets see some bios screens and what kind of tim/how much/how did you apply


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do we really have to go through this again..... no it doesnt your one review against several that say the opposite i could AGAIN show you the proof, but why waste time as this is the 4-5 time you just ignore it and claim "corsair pwns "
> something is not right, i have ~1.475 @ 4.8 without issue on mine
> 
> bone stock h220
> 
> lets see some bios screens and what kind of tim/how much/how did you apply


I would but I'm at work







it could be how I applied the paste, gonna do a redo of that once the noctua paste I also ordered comes in. How do you guys normally put on paste?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do we really have to go through this again..... no it doesnt your one review against several that say the opposite i could AGAIN show you the proof, but why waste time as this is the 4-5 time you just ignore it and claim "corsair pwns "
> something is not right, i have ~1.475 @ 4.8 without issue on mine
> 
> bone stock h220
> 
> lets see some bios screens and what kind of tim/how much/how did you apply
> 
> 
> 
> I would but I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could be how I applied the paste, gonna do a redo of that once the noctua paste I also ordered comes in. How do you guys normally put on paste?
Click to expand...

pea method

you really don't need that much,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> pea method
> 
> you really don't need that much,


I use a thin layer over the heat spreader, 6/10 times i do the pea method i get an air bubble in it.......that's probably just me though


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I use a thin layer over the heat spreader, 6/10 times i do the pea method i get an air bubble in it.......that's probably just me though


I do the same thing.


----------



## Mega Man

Use pea method for all cpu but 2011. The die is long in one direction for that use line method


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Use pea method for all cpu but 2011. The die is long in one direction for that use line method


Yep, just saying that a thin layer works best for me


----------



## JeremyFenn

Just re-applied some TIM (PK1) to my CPU, VRMs, NB & SB. I also use the dot method, I go a little heavier on the VRMs to compensate for the lack of padding. Set everything back to stock and running IBT all night.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Been tweaking some stuff. 250FSB ram at 2000 @ 9-9-9-24-36 1T CPU & 5.13 and got a cinebench of 8.83.... Getting excited!!!


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well I spoke too soon. Linepack64 keeps crashing in IBT no matter how much juice I throw at the CPU and NB. Like I said before I don't think anything past 240 on my FSB is stable enough to get tortured like that.


----------



## LinusBE

Departing in Phuket in a couple of hours back home. In just 26 hours I'll be back home so I can play with my new FX8350 (and my girlfriend...







) Hopefully this cpu doesn't have the fluctuating bus speed problem. If it does, I don't know what could be causing this problem. Talk to you guys soon hopefully, I'm flying with Malaysian Airlines 2 times...


----------



## Mega Man

... all boards will fluctuate FSB


----------



## LinusBE

Yes but not .1 GHz like mine did.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I use a thin layer over the heat spreader, 6/10 times i do the pea method i get an air bubble in it.......that's probably just me though


Same here!







It's not that get bubble, i just can't see what i am doing when i try to position the cooler and TIM may spread towards one direction and leave the rest of the surface uncovered. Plus, Ceramique 2 doesn't expand well with pea method. You can't wrong with spread. You see the final result before installing the cooler, you don't have to wonder if it spreaded evenly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes but not .1 GHz like mine did.












and that is with an increase on the 1.8v that helps fsb, without it.... much worse.... by my count..... ~ 42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I use a thin layer over the heat spreader, 6/10 times i do the pea method i get an air bubble in it.......that's probably just me though
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that get bubble, i just can't see what i am doing when i try to position the cooler and TIM may spread towards one direction and leave the rest of the surface uncovered. Plus, Ceramique 2 doesn't expand well with pea method. You can't wrong with spread. You see the final result before installing the cooler, you don't have to wonder if it spreaded evenly.
Click to expand...

oreally ?



please pay special attention to #2


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please pay special attention to #2


Yes, yes, i 've seen it a billion times. Theory is good, but in practice, you don't have a plexiglass to press, but monstrous coolers, where most of the time you don't see what you 're doing and it takes just a little of angle while positioning, to make the TIM spread towards one direction more than the others,

If it was so fine and dandy as the plexiglass, this wouldn't happen:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/04/07/thermal_paste_shootout_q209/3#.U8JSABxkNJc

^ Mind you, these are pros and do this for a living. Applying TIM with pea, is as accurate as it gets.

Note also how Ceramique which i use, does better spreaded, because it has high viscosity. What the "pea" method doesn't say, is that the cooler is no plexiglass. This is my cooler. Mind you, in AMD, you must pass one of your hands to the right of the cooler (where the fan is), to clip it from the right side. Can you even see where the CPU is or where the bracket is?

http://hardzone.es/content/uploads/2011/02/scythe-rasetsu-mount5.jpg

From better angle, which is what you see when you are mounting:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/nguwland/interior2.jpg

I have nimble and quite thin hands and i still can't see anything, let alone if i am "landing" the CPU at perfect angle. I only blindly try with a finger to find the "teeth" of the brackets and lead the clips there. One hand must pass between the cooler and the top of the case. Simply while you lower the cooler, with one finger, you try to sense where the middle "tooth" of the bracket is and more or less find the same from the other side, land and then close the clips. I have extremely high failure rates with pea, the times i afterwards saw how it was spreaded, because it was going off center, never mind the quantity.

And you want to know why in PRACTICE, the difference is low as in the Hardocp link? Because the pea, may avoid air, but doesn't spread the whole IHS. Heat will always prefer the path of best conduction. This path, is priority the metal. Heat will first spread across the WHOLE IHS and THEN go to the heatsink. The pea method, leaves a good portion of the IHS without TIM and thus, this counterbalances the avoidance of bubble. This is why the pea doesn't win by more than 1C. The spread gives more SURFACE to echange heat with the heatsink, that's why the difference is so close, with one big difference. With pea, it's all about how perfectly you can guess the amount of TIM and how perfectly horizontally you can land the heatsink on the CPU. In spread, you can see the result before you apply the heatsink.

This is what you can get without plexiglass, if you aren't expert in how the specific TIM spreads and you aren't sure you have positioned the heatsink perfectly in the first attempt:

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6060/imag0116vb.jpg

^ All that non covered part, is heating just like the rest of the IHS, but exchanging poorly with the heatsink. Even more poor than the spread, because at that area, it's ONLY air.

You want harder? Try to position a Xigmatek Balder on the AMD stock bracket. The securing clips aren't even fixed, so there is no way to see exactly WHERE you land the cooler, you go by guesstimate and have to adjust once it's on. With the pea method, you have more than 50% that in the first attempt, you will miss a bit and push the TIM towards one edge of the CPU.

Anyway, to each his own. But just to show, what's the difference between handling a real 750g cooler and a thin plexiglass.

I am 've been building my own PCs since 2000 and i know how to apply TIM, but i am not a pro. I abbandoned the pea, after many "bad spreads" i had with ceramique with off-center spreading because i couldn't see what i was doing. I ended up getting the same or better temps with spreading and more important, consistently. Maybe i am just incapable of doing the "perfect blind landing", but i decided, better a certain landing with bubbles, than a "land and pray" mount. With spreading, there is no such thing as "bad mount". The only thing you can mistake, if too newbie, is how thick the layer must be. In the pea, you can mistake amount of TIM, landing angle, even if you aren't newbie. Is it worth the risk for less than 1C gain at best? For me, i decided it didn't. But TIM is like beer. Everyone likes a brand.

P.S: And the best way to spread, is with a small plastic spatula, that some TIMs come with. It takes very little pressure, you can correct something locally that credit card is too big to do and so on.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is with an increase on the 1.8v that helps fsb, without it.... much worse.... by my count..... ~ 42


Yes I tried everything. My bus speed changed from 200 to 205 MHz causing my CPU speed to fluctuate by 100 MHz. I explained this here a long time ago and nobody knew what caused this. It happened on a UD5 and a Saberkitty. AMD accepted my RMA so they must have known it was my CPU that's faulty. In a couple or hours well know. I'm already in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Mega Man

sounds to me like you need to work on your approach then, and your pressure


----------



## cssorkinman

I split the difference with my CHV-Z - about 70 mhz in the current configuration.

Increasing NB 1.8 voltage will help stabilize this ?


----------



## Mega Man

yes, but only 0.005-0.01 is really needed, too much and you over shoot


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes, but only 0.005-0.01 is really needed, too much and you over shoot


Ok , thanks for the information









I've always found it odd that the CHV-Z is so prone to this vs the GD-80 which hardly varies at all. I'll have to check voltages on that board vs this one.


----------



## LinusBE

Yes I think it was you who told me that when I first explained my problem here. I tried it and it didn't work. My overclocking approach is the same as in a piledriver overclocking guide video by jayztwocents. Don't know what you mean by pressure. I just hope it's fixed now. A bus speed fluctuation from 200 to 205 can't be normal imo.


----------



## mus1mus

It does wonders with Asus boards. 1.8100 will limit FSB swings as Mega said. Over that, I can confirm it will overshoot. I can't say up to what point the overshoot stops but I've gone 2.100 and never did the FSB overshoot like at 1.8200 onwards. But it also never proved to be beneficial so at 1.8050 I stayed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is with an increase on the 1.8v that helps fsb, without it.... much worse.... by my count..... ~ 42
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I tried everything. My bus speed changed from 200 to 205 MHz causing my CPU speed to fluctuate by 100 MHz. I explained this here a long time ago and nobody knew what caused this. It happened on a UD5 and a Saberkitty. AMD accepted my RMA so they must have known it was my CPU that's faulty. In a couple or hours well know. I'm already in Kuala Lumpur
Click to expand...

AMD RMA'd my first Kaveri Because it throttled to 3ghz while the igpu was under load. before I got the replacement, this forum had essentially figured out this happened by design.

so why is AMD rma'ing a processor for something that is there by design....

Public relations > profit every time, when they are trying to play catch up so hard

between 1.8 v settings, and LLC you can minimize this. I'm pretty sure i said something to this degree initially the didn't get a response.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

So many bench comparisons... Nice going guys! I can't share any of mine since I'm on my phone in the bus but my hwbot username is the same as my OCN one, if you're interested. Note Iwas running a H80i every time so cooling was holding me back badly. Currently running a PhII x2 521 my friend had lying around, I'll do my best with her. What are the temp and volt limits for PhII if I might ask?

Maybe soon I'll ghetto rig some insane'o water cooling together and join the CB11 9+ club with my 8350.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys. I'm looking for some info and can't find it on the net, maybe some of you know. I'd like to know what the light multithreaded turbo frequencies are for FX 9370 and FX 9590. I'm guessing that they have an intermediary state between 4.4 / 4.7 and between 4.7 / 5.0 just like the FX 8350 has 4.1 between 4.0 / 4.2

If some of you own one of them and can share the info, maybe even the volts their specific chips are using for these p-states I'd be thankful.

Appreciated!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm looking for some info and can't find it on the net, maybe some of you know. I'd like to know what the light multithreaded turbo frequencies are for FX 9370 and FX 9590. I'm guessing that they have an intermediary state between 4.4 / 4.7 and between 4.7 / 5.0 just like the FX 8350 has 4.1 between 4.0 / 4.2
> 
> If some of you own one of them and can share the info, maybe even the volts their specific chips are using for these p-states I'd be thankful.
> 
> Appreciated!


9370 = 4.4 base/ 4.7 turbo
9590= 4.7 base/ 5.0 turbo

in theory you can work it like this.

the voltage it requires to do 4.4 or 4.7 respectively on the base clock for full 8 cores is the same voltage required to make the turbo work on 4 cores.

for 8350's we normally see the lowest p state @ 1.4ghz ish clock with a voltage of around 0.8v, i wouldn't be all that surprised if it was similar with the 9XXX's


----------



## repo_man

Got the 8320 (folding) stable at 5.11ghz.







Awww yea! I can get it higher, but I need more voltage. Which isn't a cooling issue but a PSU issue. I'm topping out my poor tx750 I'm afraid. I'll be on the hunt for a bigger PSU at or after Quakecon. Then maybe I can try to get something higher.









Edit: here's the build that contains this mighty OC: Silentium.


----------



## Mega Man

is that a mountain mod case?


----------



## repo_man

No, it's a 100% hand built and crafted acrylic case made by a former member here, Syrillian, who passed away a few years ago from cancer. Every part minus the I/O panel and front door hinges was cut or molded by him. I have been restoring it this year getting ready to take it to Quakecon. You can see more in my build log. I have a link to it in my sig: "Silentium".


----------



## Mega Man

i know well of him may he be at peace !~ sad i never had the opportunity, but through his posts i learned of him. the good never stay long enough !


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know well of him may he be at peace !~ sad i never had the opportunity, but through his posts i learned of him. the good never stay long enough !


Ah ok. Yea, certainly a person taken far too soon.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> AMD RMA'd my first Kaveri Because it throttled to 3ghz while the igpu was under load. before I got the replacement, this forum had essentially figured out this happened by design.
> 
> so why is AMD rma'ing a processor for something that is there by design....
> 
> Public relations > profit every time, when they are trying to play catch up so hard
> 
> between 1.8 v settings, and LLC you can minimize this. I'm pretty sure i said something to this degree initially the didn't get a response.


I tried that also. I maybe didn't respond because I was tired of it and just rma'd it. I did thank everyone for their help. It's just weird that my cpu had that issue and others didn't or they didn't notice. We'll see soon enough. I landed in Amsterdam. Only one more flight to go!


----------



## Mega Man

there was not an issue, simply put it was normal, you just didnt like it nor could your cooling handle it

let me relive your argument, simplified.

" my cpu is stable, except when it isnt, as i can not cool/pump enough voltage into it, must be the cpu, need to rma "

you never thought about cooling, nor voltage being an issue IE your too low. aka you took the "free" rma.

free is in quotes, as the rest of the consumers, has to pay, for a perfectly good cpu


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there was not an issue, simply put it was normal, you just didnt like it nor could your cooling handle it
> 
> let me relive your argument, simplified.
> 
> " my cpu is stable, except when it isnt, as i can not cool/pump enough voltage into it, must be the cpu, need to rma "
> 
> you never thought about cooling, nor voltage being an issue IE your too low. aka you took the "free" rma.
> 
> free is in quotes, as the rest of the consumers, has to pay, for a perfectly good cpu


It also happened at stock speeds with cool n quiet and turbo etc. disabled. An H100i can handle a FX 8320 at stock voltage I think. A cpu fluctuating 100 MHz up is not normal imo. I know it fluctuates some but not that much. If I set the speed at 3500 MHz in the bios (200x17.5) it sits at 3515 MHz in Windows which is normal. It sometimes drops to 3470 something and rises to 3540 something (again, this is normal). But sometimes it goes al the way to 3620 MHz and up. It happens only for a couple of seconds and then returns to normal. It happens at every clock speed at every voltage, every llc option, on every motherboard I tried it on. Would you be happy with a cpu that did this? I could get my system stable with good temperatures, but I needed more voltage than usual because of this problem. I needed the voltage required for 4.6 GHz to get 4.5 GHz stable. If I pay for a cpu I want one that is stable. It was not even stable at stock speeds so it was not like I was trying to get a free rma. Why would I even do that in the first place? Shipping internationally is not cheap.


----------



## Mega Man

Yes it is normal to have fsb fluctuations. On all boards and all cpus. Intel/amd/ibm

5 fsb is not much.
And again. Let's look at what you said.

" I needed more voltage than I thought was nessisary "

Again this is over simplified. However it is what you said


----------



## Chris635

Fsb fluctuations are normal. I have had as much as 15 to 20 mhz. Need more voltage to account for it.


----------



## By-Tor

Does FSB overclocking have any advantage over Multiplier overclocking with an 8350 processor?

I was bored and was playing around with FSB OCing and It's running great at 4.5ghz stable with 301mhz FSB.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Does FSB overclocking have any advantage over Multiplier overclocking with an 8350 processor?
> 
> I was bored and was playing around with FSB OCing and It's running great at 4.5ghz stable with 301mhz FSB.


From my experience, yes. I do score better on benchmarks (not dramatically of course). I am now running just over 5 ghz, and to get there I had to use the FSB. My system will not boot with just the multiplier unless a ton of voltage is thrown at it.


----------



## By-Tor

Mine runs great on the multiplier to 5.3ghz and going to try with the FSB and see how she does...

Thanks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
Click to expand...

I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Mine runs great on the multiplier to 5.3ghz and going to try with the FSB and see how she does...
> 
> Thanks


Let me know how your results were. I'm curious. By the way, I like your Rush picture (2112 and Hemispheres), it's my favorite band.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Does FSB overclocking have any advantage over Multiplier overclocking with an 8350 processor?
> 
> I was bored and was playing around with FSB OCing and It's running great at 4.5ghz stable with 301mhz FSB.


Only is you need the NB or cpu/nb bandwidth by overclocking these with bus.

values exceeding 2600mhz are not possible on either without bus clocking. 2700nb and 3600+mhz HT are great for heavy ram useage (VMs, content creation, spreadsheets from hell..) and running multi GPUs.


----------



## Alastair

@F3ERS 2 ASH3S I Overtook you in HW Bot Prime







6862.21


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?
Click to expand...

been quite awhile since ranger has been around. he doesn't post under that name anymore AFAIK.

what clocks are you running? iirc he had a pretty good chip, as ALL his FX results are on Air.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S I Overtook you in HW Bot Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6862.21


gasp.. lol congrats.. that was the best my chip could do sadly.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been quite awhile since ranger has been around. he doesn't post under that name anymore AFAIK.
> 
> what clocks are you running? iirc he had a pretty good chip, as ALL his FX results are on Air.
Click to expand...

Maybe he isn't active here. But that HW Bot profile looked to be active not too long ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S I Overtook you in HW Bot Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6862.21
> 
> 
> 
> gasp.. lol congrats.. that was the best my chip could do sadly.
Click to expand...

That was done at 5.25GHz. I did not try to do 5.3GHz. Maybe I will another time. But anything beyond the 5.2 mark is hard. Simply because my motherboard refuses to deliver more than 1.65V. Set it to 1.7V in BIOS. = 1.65. Set to 1.65V in BIOS and Extreme LLC and also no go. So as far as I can tell. 5.3GHz will be like the BEST for suicide runs I can do on this board.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been quite awhile since ranger has been around. he doesn't post under that name anymore AFAIK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what clocks are you running? iirc he had a pretty good chip, as ALL his FX results are on Air.
> Maybe he isn't active here. But that HW Bot profile looked to be active not too long ago.
Click to expand...

talked to him bout month ago or so, he still posts, just in the intel side, he has been running a 3930k for while.

just can't remember what he posts under now. it generally isn't applicable for my gear.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?
Click to expand...

Congrats on the cups









It's more fun when you get rewarded like that , isn't it?


----------



## StrongForce

After adding more fans and new thermal paste and tweaking.. finally I got some decent overclocking going











Now we're talking !

I'll see if I can get a few more Mhz next time, and will probably run longer stress test with IBT and stuff but sounds pretty solid so far .. the full heat summer isn't here yet also so I might just stick with 4.7 for now then crank it up when the weather gets cooler again maybe, I'm quite satisfyed so far


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more fun when you get rewarded like that , isn't it?
Click to expand...

The more you do it the better it gets.
I have to ask, if I broke my 8350 do I still qualify to post here??


----------



## mikemykeMB

So it's summer, and Wa dont' get too much of a heat wave...BUT..ambient in the apt is......

And runnin' 5.0 idle is like a H100 on my loop on a cool day.


----------



## Johan45

Ya ambient su**s that's why I did away with it. Muahahaha


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya ambient su**s that's why I did away with it. Muahahaha


Hey Johan45..what you get rid of? Ambients? or Apts..don't get it..Get a A/C installed?..There is no H100 in my rig either, just explaining-comparing the ambients in a rough way against temps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Does FSB overclocking have any advantage over Multiplier overclocking with an 8350 processor?
> 
> I was bored and was playing around with FSB OCing and It's running great at 4.5ghz stable with 301mhz FSB.


simply put, no, people "claim" it lowers temps / volts needed but there has never been ANY solid proof, besides claims without proof.

the only advantage is you are speeding up more of the system. ( CPU/nb HT ect ) and in my experiance no difference at same values ( IE cpu/nb before/after are the same )

the negative is more heat if you overclock other areas


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Let me know how your results were. I'm curious. By the way, I like your Rush picture (2112 and Hemispheres), it's my favorite band.


I missed the 2112 tour, but did make the Farewell to Kings tour in Toronto back in 1977...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Only is you need the NB or cpu/nb bandwidth by overclocking these with bus.
> 
> values exceeding 2600mhz are not possible on either without bus clocking. 2700nb and 3600+mhz HT are great for heavy ram useage (VMs, content creation, spreadsheets from hell..) and running multi GPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> simply put, no, people "claim" it lowers temps / volts needed but there has never been ANY solid proof, besides claims without proof.
> 
> the only advantage is you are speeding up more of the system. ( CPU/nb HT ect ) and in my experiance no difference at same values ( IE cpu/nb before/after are the same )
> 
> the negative is more heat if you overclock other areas


I'm not seeing any huge score diff. in the couple of benches I ran, but it does run smooth at 5.1ghz on 301mhz fsb.

What benches should I run to test this out?

I ran black hole..

Thanks


----------



## tango bango

Hi everyone! Planning a new build for my wife. been thinking about these chips for her build. Been running intels for the last 10 years. But the intels are really to expensive. So how are these chips at gamming? Will these chips OC or do you need some kind of special process? Anything that can shed light on these chips would be nice.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Hi everyone! Planning a new build for my wife. been thinking about these chips for her build. Been running intels for the last 10 years. But the intels are really to expensive. So how are these chips at gamming? Will these chips OC or do you need some kind of special process? Anything that can shed light on these chips would be nice.


I would say that a 8350 would be equal if not greater than the rig in your signature @ stock.

well in everything but applications that can use all 12 threads on the i7

derp... i thought it was a 970..... ya i would think that the 8350 would just be better in everything over that generation of i7 quad, i7 hex gives a run for full Multi threaded load but thats bout it


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say that a 8350 would be equal if not greater than the rig in your signature @ stock.
> 
> well in everything but applications that can use all 12 threads on the i7
> 
> derp... i thought it was a 970..... ya i would think that the 8350 would just be better in everything over that generation of i7 quad, i7 hex gives a run for full Multi threaded load but thats bout it


Its all games. Seeing the 8350 has 8 cores, are they all used? Also it says it runs ay 4.0ghz. Can you OC it say to 4.5 pretty easy? Would this thing run on air or would it have to be water? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## mus1mus

Some games. BF4 for one, uses 8 cores.
Scrap Skyrim.







And WatchDogs

4.5 GHz is pretty easy on air (dual towers recommemded)
Water for 5.0 GHz onwards or more than 1.5 Vcore (whichever comes in first)


----------



## tango bango

Thanks guys for the help. I'm going to give her my 7870 seeing I picked up a r9 290. With the 7870 would there be a bottleneck?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Some games. BF4 for one, uses 8 cores.
> Scrap Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WatchDogs
> 
> 4.5 GHz is pretty easy on air (dual towers recommemded)
> Water for 5.0 GHz onwards or more than 1.5 Vcore (whichever comes in first)


Shoot bang bang and Minecraft bangin' on all 8... and hesitate on OE cooler.. yes as u mention about speed-voltages


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say that a 8350 would be equal if not greater than the rig in your signature @ stock.
> 
> well in everything but applications that can use all 12 threads on the i7
> 
> derp... i thought it was a 970..... ya i would think that the 8350 would just be better in everything over that generation of i7 quad, i7 hex gives a run for full Multi threaded load but thats bout it
> 
> 
> 
> Its all games. Seeing the 8350 has 8 cores, are they all used? Also it says it runs ay 4.0ghz. Can you OC it say to 4.5 pretty easy? Would this thing run on air or would it have to be water? Thanks for the feedback.
Click to expand...

not many use all 8 cores. but unless your playing a horrible coded console port, shouldn't have an issue.

4.5 is a modest overclock, most of not all should be able to so this on stock-ish voltages, Air cooling works as long as you are looking at something greater then a hyper212, as 4.5 would be about its limit for thermals.

twin tower big air performs well if you get a solid design (phanteks, noctua etc)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thanks guys for the help. I'm going to give her my 7870 seeing I picked up a r9 290. With the 7870 would there be a bottleneck?


nope, 7870 is a nice card, 1080p should be no issue with reasonable settings.

also, bottlenecking is more based on poor code then anything else.. i get 100% gpu usage in crysis3 @ 1440p regardless of gpu i use.. my 290x happens to run that game best.

however something like D3, i'll be lucky to get 70% gpu useage (not that the game needs it.. a down clocked gtx480 can run that game maxed out)

i often average about 15-20% gpu useage.. but then again, i've got a fairly high fps regardless of useage.


----------



## Mega Man

quick everyone the 212 is on sale at microcenter only 30 !!! must buy to cool these chips with this _1337_ cooler !!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> quick everyone the 212 is on sale at microcenter only 30 !!! must buy to cool these chips with this _1337_ cooler !!!!


That's it! I'm ditching my 480 mm radiator !


----------



## Mega Man

ill be the first with 6ghz on air !!!!!! ibt/prime stable of course


----------



## mikemykeMB

Smoking the legal green is we???..Feeling tempted?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Call the fire dept first, damn if I burn up!!


----------



## mus1mus

I will sell my Silver Arrow for that!! til when is it? I should never have bought the more expensive SA if this chance came in. Let alone dig into H2O


----------



## StrongForce

Since I got my HD7950 and did more testing, on BF4 and now even in the menu I have massive CPU spikes, this is odd.. I tryed unparking core it seemed to help a bit I'll have to do more testing.



I'm not quite sure what's going on just showing the screen in case someone have an idea.. the FPS are all jumpy even when nothing is happening on the screen (or in the menu for instance).

I had this on stock aswell too, and it only started happening with this card, also I'm running medium only !


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more fun when you get rewarded like that , isn't it?
Click to expand...

You right! And I still got a bunch of benches to run that I can get points for. Like Black Hole and Heaven and the likes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I would, sign me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll try to push it even more, I hate that board, don't really care if it breaks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll push that thing till it catches on fire then go out and buy a saberkitty or CVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, the HWBOT bug bites pretty hard sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed. I been benching for 3 days straight now. I am the fastest NOVICE overclocker in S.A now. I got 9 golden hardware cups for my 6850's 3 silvers and a medal and look who is in my crosshair! Is that the same Ranger that used to be in here not so long ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on the cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more fun when you get rewarded like that , isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more you do it the better it gets.
> I have to ask, if I broke my 8350 do I still qualify to post here??
Click to expand...

Once an FX owner always an FX owner I would think. As long as you help out those in need and sing the praises to the FX gods even after you have jumped ship.


----------



## Mega Man

9590 259 @ shellshocker #5 @ the egg fyi


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 9590 259 @ shellshocker #5 @ the egg fyi


I wish we had NewEgg in South Africa.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Once an FX owner always an FX owner I would think. As long as you help out those in need and sing the praises to the FX gods even after you have jumped ship.


Thanks Allistair, I don't plan on going too far. I still have my 6350 and 9370 so the game isn't over yet!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Since I got my HD7950 and did more testing, on BF4 and now even in the menu I have massive CPU spikes, this is odd.. I tryed unparking core it seemed to help a bit I'll have to do more testing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what's going on just showing the screen in case someone have an idea.. the FPS are all jumpy even when nothing is happening on the screen (or in the menu for instance).
> 
> I had this on stock aswell too, and it only started happening with this card, also I'm running medium only !


I unparked my i7 975. so you can unpark all core with the 8350.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> quick everyone the 212 is on sale at microcenter only 30 !!! must buy to cool these chips with this _1337_ cooler !!!!


Its EL1T3, does like 10 Jigahurtz on Extreme LLC 1.95V. Seriously, don't buy a 212 if you want to do a decent OC.

@StrongForce: Run it maxed out and disable MANTLE to see if it helps. Don't forget to get the latest 14.7 RC driver.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 9590 259 @ shellshocker #5 @ the egg fyi


nice they keep chipping 5-10 bux every new sale for these things

i've got a pick up depot for Newegg opening soon about an hour from me... can't wait til its operational


----------



## Deadboy90

Check out what I got my hands on for 40 bucks!



Lets see what I can do with this thing


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Check out what I got my hands on for 40 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what I can do with this thing


Well, EL1T3 HTPC?


----------



## StrongForce

Ran another quick bench today .. with IBT it was way overheating so I stopped it and even with OCCT it was slightly overheating.. any idea what happend ? I applyed prolimatech pk3 like 1-2 days ago now, maybe I put a wee bit too much and it wasn't totally dried ??

Anyway after a BF4 64p session the core was at 59 or so ..I guess I can keep it like that for now I'll keep monitoring it .. seems stable as hell

Oh and by the way thanks to Mega Man I fixed my problem (I hope for good!) of stuttering on BF4, was power saving feature in windows.. geez when did I changed that, unless it was balanced by default.. not sure









But mega man, you're Da man ! +rep


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*


and suddenly a wild Zambezi appears....


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Check out what I got my hands on for 40 bucks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what I can do with this thing


Don't burn your house mate.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and suddenly a wild Zambezi appears....


Red uses Liquid Cooling!

Its not very effective...

Lol im gonna add it to my Phenom vs Piledriver test if I can find my old data points. I might put it in a rig i was gonna build for my brother, let's see what the tests show...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is with an increase on the 1.8v that helps fsb, without it.... much worse.... by my count..... ~ 42
> 
> oreally ?
> 
> 
> 
> please pay special attention to #2


I like to do the metal way of applying TIM, it runs hotter but its so bad ass LOL


----------



## Deadboy90

So update on my little Zambezi 4130 project. I think I have hit the wall of what my cooler can do. Rather interesting actually, I'm at 4.7ghz on 1.475v. I only needed 1.4v for a 4.5 straight multiplier OC. I'll try and push a bit more but I'm already seeing 56C with a box fan blowing toward my case while under Intel Burn test. (I'll call it stable when/if it can do 10 runs of IBT AVX on max, my usual standard.). I think my data from my old tests are on my laptop so I'll update that with these results tommarow and post them. Should be interesting.



Edit: I may be able to push it a bit more, getting an Air Conditioner in my room tommarow.


----------



## Kittencake

I had a very intresting though even though i know my board is crappy but now I changed out my psu I was wondering if that was the cause for the blue screens .. I'm wondering if i could get away with a 4.4ghz oc on my cpu now, that I changed the psu


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I had a very intresting though even though i know my board is crappy but now I changed out my psu I was wondering if that was the cause for the blue screens .. I'm wondering if i could get away with a 4.4ghz oc on my cpu now, that I changed the psu


I would say it's worth a try, plus you got water cooling soo..

What you think could be the cause of the blue screens ?

There is a program called whocrashed : http://www.resplendence.com/whocrashed, that can help you find the cause of the black screen once you see what it is you can google it, but how often do you get it ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I had a very intresting though even though i know my board is crappy but now I changed out my psu I was wondering if that was the cause for the blue screens .. I'm wondering if i could get away with a 4.4ghz oc on my cpu now, that I changed the psu


Your board will be the limiting factor..

4.4 should be within reason however, if not near limit.

there has been one fellow that has managed that and above on this board, however he is the only one to use proper cooling.

so i think you might top out at 4.6ish if your chip isn't toooo leaky..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I had a very intresting though even though i know my board is crappy but now I changed out my psu I was wondering if that was the cause for the blue screens .. I'm wondering if i could get away with a 4.4ghz oc on my cpu now, that I changed the psu
> 
> 
> 
> Your board will be the limiting factor..
> 
> 4.4 should be within reason however, if not near limit.
> 
> there has been one fellow that has managed that and above on this board, however he is the only one to use proper cooling.
> 
> so i think you might top out at 4.6ish if your chip isn't toooo leaky..
Click to expand...

I think you are referring to me and my 5GHz


----------



## Alastair

@Mega Man What were you referring to the 1.8V for? Something about FSB swing? I get a weird thing where I get an extra MHz on my base clock more than what I set. So If I set 249 I get 249.8MHz and 250MHz gives me 251.82. It straightens out above 300MHz base though. 299 will give me an exact 300. What will cause this?
Is this common to all ASUS boards or just to the M5A99FX? Cause I have owned 2 of this board and both of them did it? It is not a problem to me. Just wondering what would cause it?

Here is an example. 249 Base clock.


And 250.


See anything wrong with the settings? Maybe a bit too much or too little VDDA? I keep current at 140% I haven't seen anything negative from that. And it means the difference between 5GHz stable and not stable. I like to keep the power saving features on. I like to save power when my system isn't running hard. I don't use C1E though. That used to cause me problems back with my Athlon 2and Phenom 2. So I just leave it off.


I run my ram at 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T @ 1.65V these days. I can't run 2400MHz at 9-10-12-30 1T like I used to with two sticks. Dunno if it is because these micron chips on the newer sticks are weaker. Or if the IMC just can't handle it.




@Kittencake
I use the M5A99FX.
I am not sure how your system is set up. But you will want some active VRM cooling.


A backside socket fan helps too.


If Megaman gives the all clear on those settings I posted you could look into those as a guideline to help you on your way to higher OC. With the proper cooling of course.


----------



## Mega Man

normal


----------



## Kittencake

yeah but thats the m5a99x .. mines just the plain old m5a97.. its not even an le version ,... some how i got the bottom of the pit of 97 boards


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yeah but thats the m5a99x .. mines just the plain old m5a97.. its not even an le version ,... some how i got the bottom of the pit of 97 boards


Oh hell. Sorry about that. I checked your rig and I read it incorrectly. I do apologize for that!


----------



## Kittencake

[quote name="Alastair"

Oh hell. Sorry about that. I checked your rig and I read it incorrectly. I do apologize for that!







[/quote]

lol all good hun


----------



## hurricane28

Nice to see a woman on here









According your problem, do you have plans on getting a better board or do you still want to use the one you have?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> [quote name="Alastair"
> 
> Oh hell. Sorry about that. I checked your rig and I read it incorrectly. I do apologize for that!


lol all good hun[/quote]What clocks do you run on the M5A97? 4.5GHz is probably the max you can do on it. If you are in the market for a new board. You can check out the Giga 970 UD3P or the 990UD3 rev4 or the UD5. UD5 has my vote though.!


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice to see a woman on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According your problem, do you have plans on getting a better board or do you still want to use the one you have?


yup but my 290X and my new psu set me back over 700 dollars that took me 4 months to save for lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> lol all good hun


What clocks do you run on the M5A97? 4.5GHz is probably the max you can do on it. If you are in the market for a new board. You can check out the Giga 970 UD3P or the 990UD3 rev4 or the UD5. UD5 has my vote though.!







[/quote]

stock for now but now i have the new psu I'm gonna try it again and see what I get


----------



## Alastair

Good luck and we will help you out where we can!









Edit; The quotes were messed up so yeah....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yup but my 290X and my new psu set me back over 700 dollars that took me 4 months to save for lol
> What clocks do you run on the M5A97? 4.5GHz is probably the max you can do on it. If you are in the market for a new board. You can check out the Giga 970 UD3P or the 990UD3 rev4 or the UD5. UD5 has my vote though.!


stock for now but now i have the new psu I'm gonna try it again and see what I get[/quote]

I hear you on the money thing, i have several upgrades in my mind but my wallet simply does not alloy it yet lol

If you want some good advice on what board, i would go for the Gigabyte 990 FXA-UD3 rev 4.0 or the 990 FXA-UD5 rev 1.1 those boards perform pretty awesome and i like the look of it as well.

If aesthetics are not that important for you you can go with the Asus sabertooth that will perform just as good if not better. It has more options for monitoring and it has digi vrm but IMO its ugly as holy hell but for some that is less important.

Good luck with whatever board you choose, you can't get wrong with either of them


----------



## mus1mus

Whaaat?

It isn't ugly. It's just not for your taste.


----------



## Kittencake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whaaat?
> 
> It isn't ugly. It's just not for your taste.


no he's right it is ugly


----------



## mus1mus

Coming from a woman, makes me ashamed of my board.


----------



## hurricane28

I am sorry mate but i also said IMO (in my opinion) Look at the UD4 and the UD5 and tell me what is more attractive to buy, the sabertooth or the gigabyte boards. You know i am not offensive, i just give my opinion on aesthetics of that board.


----------



## Alastair

UD 5 for the win!







But the M5A990FX Pro is still a pretty board and I am proud of what it managed on its 6 phases.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Coming from a woman, makes me ashamed of my board.


My Wife uses the Saberkitty and she loves it......i still think it's ugly though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am sorry mate but i also said IMO (in my opinion) Look at the UD4 and the UD5 and tell me what is more attractive to buy, the sabertooth or the gigabyte boards. You know i am not offensive, i just give my opinion on aesthetics of that board.


You mean UD3 and UD5 right?
I still think the UD5 or M5A990FX Pro are the prettist boards around.....oh oh oh, and the Sapphire Pure Black








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> UD 5 for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the M5A990FX Pro is still a pretty board and I am proud of what it managed on its 6 phases.


yah, I'm using the Evo atm with a 6300 and it's a nice little board, I still wouldn't recommend it to newbies with these chips but it's nice to see you rocking it well


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am sorry mate but i also said IMO (in my opinion) Look at the UD4 and the UD5 and tell me what is more attractive to buy, the sabertooth or the gigabyte boards. You know i am not offensive, i just give my opinion on aesthetics of that board.


LOL









I know mate.

At the time that I was looking for a replacement board I consider the Gigas. Esp the UD7. But the revision I was looking at was not available locally.

But that doesn't mean the kitty is not a choice. Performance-wise, I have nothing to complain.

I truly understand the looks of it isn't for everyone. And I am not expecting much when I bought it TBH. But somehow, it is not how it looks in the pictures.

But I love it.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> yup but my 290X and my new psu set me back over 700 dollars that took me 4 months to save for lol
> What clocks do you run on the M5A97? 4.5GHz is probably the max you can do on it. If you are in the market for a new board. You can check out the Giga 970 UD3P or the 990UD3 rev4 or the UD5. UD5 has my vote though.!


stock for now but now i have the new psu I'm gonna try it again and see what I get[/quote]

I ran a M5A97 Pro - Revison 1. - the VRMs were my limiting factor. I'd just get straight up throttling once I was pulling too much juice, to feed my 8320. I'd say you should easily hit the 4.4Ghz (where most top out at stock volts with some LLC) without having throttling. I never saw it during day-to-day usage. Only once I was pushing IBT Max.

I'd just see how far you can get - I also had this same horrid PSU with my 970 - so you may find my VRMs were hotter from 'dirty' power or ripple.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Coming from a woman, makes me ashamed of my board.


The Sabertooth looks nice, but muh Crosshair V!


----------



## Johan45

Aw c'mon it's not a beauty pagent, that Sabertooth is a damn fine board.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Aw c'mon it's not a beauty pagent, that Sabertooth is a damn fine board.


Tell that to the intel boards


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Wife uses the Saberkitty and she loves it......i still think it's ugly though


Lol its not ugly its Rugged! Sometimes I just like to touch those beefy VRM's...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I had a very intresting though even though i know my board is crappy but now I changed out my psu I was wondering if that was the cause for the blue screens .. I'm wondering if i could get away with a 4.4ghz oc on my cpu now, that I changed the psu
> 
> 
> 
> Your board will be the limiting factor..
> 
> 4.4 should be within reason however, if not near limit.
> 
> there has been one fellow that has managed that and above on this board, however he is the only one to use proper cooling.
> 
> so i think you might top out at 4.6ish if your chip isn't toooo leaky..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are referring to me and my 5GHz
Click to expand...

no i would not be... you don't even have the same motherboard..

Durvelle... .


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @Mega Man What were you referring to the 1.8V for? Something about FSB swing? I get a weird thing where I get an extra MHz on my base clock more than what I set. So If I set 249 I get 249.8MHz and 250MHz gives me 251.82. It straightens out above 300MHz base though. 299 will give me an exact 300. What will cause this?
> Is this common to all ASUS boards or just to the M5A99FX? Cause I have owned 2 of this board and both of them did it? It is not a problem to me. Just wondering what would cause it?
> 
> Here is an example. 249 Base clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 250.
> 
> 
> See anything wrong with the settings? Maybe a bit too much or too little VDDA? I keep current at 140% I haven't seen anything negative from that. And it means the difference between 5GHz stable and not stable. I like to keep the power saving features on. I like to save power when my system isn't running hard. I don't use C1E though. That used to cause me problems back with my Athlon 2and Phenom 2. So I just leave it off.
> 
> 
> I run my ram at 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T @ 1.65V these days. I can't run 2400MHz at 9-10-12-30 1T like I used to with two sticks. Dunno if it is because these micron chips on the newer sticks are weaker. Or if the IMC just can't handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kittencake
> I use the M5A99FX.
> I am not sure how your system is set up. But you will want some active VRM cooling.
> 
> 
> A backside socket fan helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> If Megaman gives the all clear on those settings I posted you could look into those as a guideline to help you on your way to higher OC. With the proper cooling of course.


bloody hell... use spoilers man..


----------



## SavageBrat

Hi Folks, got a quick question how much improvement would I get upgrade from my 6300 to one of the 8 series, I play a few games mainly WOT and browsing the web, just have an itch to upgrade.. sig is current and current setting are in the pic.


Video card has a slight oc..



thanks..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Hi Folks, got a quick question how much improvement would I get upgrade from my 6300 to one of the 8 series, I play a few games mainly WOT and browsing the web, just have an itch to upgrade.. sig is current and current setting are in the pic.
> 
> 
> Video card has a slight oc..
> 
> 
> 
> thanks..


I would say just OC that 6300. Push that voltage from 1.33V to around 1.45V and see where that gets you. And keep going up on volts and clokcs until your cooler tops out. REMEMBER VRM and Backside cooling. The FX6300 should be able to do about 5GHz on an Antec 920 as it's got two cores less to cool. You will only see a big improvement if you decide to play only multi threaded games and apps. Otherwise just stick with the 6300. It will out clock an 83XX if the systems are otherwise identical. If you have an itch to upgrade, why not give that 7970 a friend to play with for some CROSSFIRE goodness!?!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I had a very intresting though even though i know my board is crappy but now I changed out my psu I was wondering if that was the cause for the blue screens .. I'm wondering if i could get away with a 4.4ghz oc on my cpu now, that I changed the psu
> 
> 
> 
> Your board will be the limiting factor..
> 
> 4.4 should be within reason however, if not near limit.
> 
> there has been one fellow that has managed that and above on this board, however he is the only one to use proper cooling.
> 
> so i think you might top out at 4.6ish if your chip isn't toooo leaky..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are referring to me and my 5GHz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i would not be... you don't even have the same motherboard..
> 
> Durvelle... .
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that and corrected myself a little earlier on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Check out what I got my hands on for 40 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see what I can do with this thing


Looking at the batch number of that CPU it looks like they were still making Zambezi's when Piledriver was already nice and established. Now why would you want to do that? Surely you would just sell off the old stock of Zambezi chips and then replace them with the 4300's?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Fsb fluctuations are normal. I have had as much as 15 to 20 mhz. Need more voltage to account for it.


It also happened on stock speeds at stock voltage. That's not normal. I have my new cpu installed but I haven't got the time to test it yet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> no he's right it is ugly


Thnx LOL its still my opinion tho







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> no he's right it is ugly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> UD 5 for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the M5A990FX Pro is still a pretty board and I am proud of what it managed on its 6 phases.


Yeah, i love the aesthetics of my board a lot, and again, to some that is important because to me it feels like a good purchase you know and to some its not that important and that's all there is to it basically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> no he's right it is ugly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Wife uses the Saberkitty and she loves it......i still think it's ugly though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean UD3 and UD5 right?
> I still think the UD5 or M5A990FX Pro are the prettist boards around.....oh oh oh, and the Sapphire Pure Black


Yeah sorry, i meant the UD3 rev 4.0







I like the Sapphire Pure Black too but not that pretty to convinces me to purchase it


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I saw that and corrected myself a little earlier on.
> Looking at the batch number of that CPU it looks like they were still making Zambezi's when Piledriver was already nice and established. Now why would you want to do that? Surely you would just sell off the old stock of Zambezi chips and then replace them with the 4300's?


No idea, im done my testing though! Dig in!









Edit: I couldnt do the Crysis 2 benchmark, Ill try and do it later.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> It also happened on stock speeds at stock voltage. That's not normal. I have my new cpu installed but I haven't got the time to test it yet.


Little fluctuations are normal yes, only its not my FSB that fluctuates but my the rest does, like the CPU frequency, HT frequency and my NB frequency.

Its a tiny bit but still, i think its odd and i seen it on other boards as well so it must me AMD that cannot get accurate reading off their chip. Than again, i seen it on Intel chips as well so its normal i guess?

Mine fluctuate in between: 4798,99 and 4799,99 so i guess its kinda normal?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> No idea, im done my testing though! Dig in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I couldnt do the Crysis 2 benchmark, Ill try and do it later.


Damn you're efficient!......I'd still be testing if that was me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Fsb fluctuations are normal. I have had as much as 15 to 20 mhz. Need more voltage to account for it.
> 
> 
> 
> It also happened on stock speeds at stock voltage. That's not normal. I have my new cpu installed but I haven't got the time to test it yet.
Click to expand...

So what is acceptable. Why is this the acceptable fluctuations?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So what is acceptable. Why is this the acceptable fluctuations?


Idk, but I figured since we are talking about it mine swings about ~23.5mhz up or down never really saw it as a problem as long as it's stable at the max upward swing then it's fine by me.


----------



## StrongForce

Guys, I had a quick question concerning the digi+ settings in Asus motherboard I got the M5A99FX Pro, I'm now finalizing my OC, running CPU load line calibration on high, but I'm amazed to see how little Vcore I have to put I think I'm currently at 1.437







for 4.6ghz 27mn stable OCCT (I know it's nothing but It's just the quick test my core temp is currently at 57° and reached a maximum of 58.9 somehow lol

I gonna try to increase a little bit the speed see until where I can get without errors with that voltage.

Back to my question, what other settings I could put that adds stability without bringing more heat ? or adding more Vcore for instance.

Also I just ordered a : Phanteks PH-F140TS 140mm Case Fan to add as a third fan on my D14.. gonna be good ! checked some review and this seemed to be the best, also a little bit cheaper than the noctua so I'm happy.

Edit:


This seems odd.. I remembering seeing 80's even when I was only at 4.4, what's wrong here ? (or maybe it's cause it's on very high..not sure)


----------



## Mega Man

Everything increases heat. But I doubt you are stable


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> No idea, im done my testing though! Dig in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I couldnt do the Crysis 2 benchmark, Ill try and do it later.


Whatever happened to my 8350 @ 5GHz that I contributed for your graph a long time ago?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Guys, I had a quick question concerning the digi+ settings in Asus motherboard I got the M5A99FX Pro, I'm now finalizing my OC, running CPU load line calibration on high, but I'm amazed to see how little Vcore I have to put I think I'm currently at 1.437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 4.6ghz 27mn stable OCCT (I know it's nothing but It's just the quick test my core temp is currently at 57° and reached a maximum of 58.9 somehow lol
> 
> I gonna try to increase a little bit the speed see until where I can get without errors with that voltage.
> 
> Back to my question, what other settings I could put that adds stability without bringing more heat ? or adding more Vcore for instance.
> 
> Also I just ordered a : Phanteks PH-F140TS 140mm Case Fan to add as a third fan on my D14.. gonna be good ! checked some review and this seemed to be the best, also a little bit cheaper than the noctua so I'm happy.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> This seems odd.. I remembering seeing 80's even when I was only at 4.4, what's wrong here ? (or maybe it's cause it's on very high..not sure)


I think that may be the non AVX version of IBT


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
I just started fiddling with my system to get more out of it.
how is it looking so far?
http://valid.canardpc.com/30gsdr
http://valid.x86.fr/30gsdr

I got 4.4, not great but I got 2060mhz out of my ram at 1.55v with the same timings, so its faster than @ 2133 with 10 10 10 30.

yes its maxed it temp already with the stock h100 on it. the h100 stifles my cases airflow really badly.
edit: just read about the h100 and turning off the cpu fan controller. read if on it stops the pump working full speed, anyone know if this is correct please?


----------



## tango bango

I decided on a 8350, Can someone recommend a good MB for no more than $150. OCing is a must! Won't be running dual cards. I do have a sound card that will need a slot. Thanks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I decided on a 8350, Can someone recommend a good MB for no more than $150. OCing is a must! Won't be running dual cards. I do have a sound card that will need a slot. Thanks.


eh... only ones that sorta fits is the m5a99x or a 990fx ud3 taxes will likely tip you over 150$ for either.. .i wouldn't recommend anything less than these boards and strongly suggest adding 30-50$ to your budget.. (UD5, Saberkitty price range)


----------



## StrongForce

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything increases heat. But I doubt you are stable


It ran 11 passes of IBT without problem, lol my heat was borderline too much, I opened windows and it dropped so much !

Will do more test tomorow, will do a BF4 run later see how it runs, now I'm working on my card, gee what a little beast of overclocking that HD7950 is

Any word ont the Gflops that normal to you ?

Would be much appreciated


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything increases heat. But I doubt you are stable
> 
> 
> 
> It ran 11 passes of IBT without problem, lol my heat was borderline too much, I opened windows and it dropped so much !
> 
> Will do more test tomorow, will do a BF4 run later see how it runs, now I'm working on my card, gee what a little beast of overclocking that HD7950 is
> 
> Any word ont the Gflops that normal to you ?
> 
> Would be much appreciated
Click to expand...

80+ range for very high AVX ibt.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 80+ range for very high AVX ibt.


Whaat, so what the hell is going on here..?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything increases heat. But I doubt you are stable
> 
> 
> 
> It ran 11 passes of IBT without problem, lol my heat was borderline too much, I opened windows and it dropped so much !
> 
> Will do more test tomorow, will do a BF4 run later see how it runs, now I'm working on my card, gee what a little beast of overclocking that HD7950 is
> 
> Any word ont the Gflops that normal to you ?
> 
> Would be much appreciated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 80+ range for very high AVX ibt.
Click to expand...

Like this


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 80+ range for very high AVX ibt.
> 
> 
> 
> Whaat, so what the hell is going on here..?
Click to expand...

you don't have the AVX version...

first post of the thread. .

download it there









the version you were using works for Phenoms, and first gen iCore and earlier









Sandy , Zambezi with the first uarchs from intel and amd to use Avx.


----------



## StrongForce

Yea I see, I'm trying to solve the problem now lol









So I was thinking maybe.. RAM timings, but they seem fine :



So I decided to make use of that Iphone 3 my sister kindly gave to me because she not use anymore







and record a little video of the BIOS:
http://videobam.com/mDG
Everything seems correct to me mmh..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea I see, I'm trying to solve the problem now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was thinking maybe.. RAM timings, but they seem fine :
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to make use of that Iphone 3 my sister kindly gave to me because she not use anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and record a little video of the BIOS:
> http://videobam.com/mDG
> Everything seems correct to me mmh..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 80+ range for very high AVX ibt.
> 
> 
> 
> Whaat, so what the hell is going on here..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the AVX version...
> 
> first post of the thread. .
> 
> download it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the version you were using works for Phenoms, and first gen iCore and earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy , Zambezi with the first uarchs from intel and amd to use Avx.
Click to expand...

^^^^^


----------



## StrongForce

Man, thanks alot lol I was starting to wonder, even removed the VRM optimized setting to test.. I just quickly googled intel burn test VBT like a noob ..

And I just missed your post too aha, me starts to get tired at 6am


----------



## yawa

I personally never had an issue getting mine Prime Stable after a bios update at 5.0Ghz on my old 970-UD3. That being said though, it's definitely an issue for some, and Prime is pretty far nowadays from the be all end all, go to bench we all used back in the day.

But IBT is just as good at this point.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Guys, I had a quick question concerning the digi+ settings in Asus motherboard I got the M5A99FX Pro, I'm now finalizing my OC, running CPU load line calibration on high, but I'm amazed to see how little Vcore I have to put I think I'm currently at 1.437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 4.6ghz 27mn stable OCCT (I know it's nothing but It's just the quick test my core temp is currently at 57° and reached a maximum of 58.9 somehow lol
> 
> I gonna try to increase a little bit the speed see until where I can get without errors with that voltage.
> 
> Back to my question, what other settings I could put that adds stability without bringing more heat ? or adding more Vcore for instance.
> 
> Also I just ordered a : Phanteks PH-F140TS 140mm Case Fan to add as a third fan on my D14.. gonna be good ! checked some review and this seemed to be the best, also a little bit cheaper than the noctua so I'm happy.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> This seems odd.. I remembering seeing 80's even when I was only at 4.4, what's wrong here ? (or maybe it's cause it's on very high..not sure)
> 
> 
> 
> I think that may be the non AVX version of IBT
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything increases heat. But I doubt you are stable
> 
> 
> 
> It ran 11 passes of IBT without problem, lol my heat was borderline too much, I opened windows and it dropped so much !
> 
> Will do more test tomorow, will do a BF4 run later see how it runs, now I'm working on my card, gee what a little beast of overclocking that HD7950 is
> 
> Any word ont the Gflops that normal to you ?
> 
> Would be much appreciated
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 80+ range for very high AVX ibt.
> 
> 
> 
> Whaat, so what the hell is going on here..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't have the AVX version...
> 
> first post of the thread. .
> 
> download it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the version you were using works for Phenoms, and first gen iCore and earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy , Zambezi with the first uarchs from intel and amd to use Avx.
Click to expand...

he is correct or you didnt update windows


----------



## StrongForce

definately was right, 87Gflops.. once then it crash, upping Vcore







, the funny thing is it looks exactly the same it's why I was fooled, only the name of the file is different !

PS: you guys rock


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> definately was right, 87Gflops.. once then it crash, upping Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the funny thing is it looks exactly the same it's why I was fooled, only the name of the file is different !
> 
> PS: you guys rock


I'm sure Kyad renamed it.

I've only found the avx version once on like tech power up aside from knowing this thread always has it. they look identical normally, I had to run it to know which it was.

should only need .2v ish to make stable.


----------



## StrongForce

would you look at that 1.45 90gflops-90-92 ! hope it's gonna be good


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> would you look at that 1.45 90gflops-90-92 ! hope it's gonna be good


positive results?

+3 specifically?


----------



## StrongForce

What you mean +3 ? the gflops dropped down to 85 even but I'm watching some edbassmaster video while doing it lol, it crashed after 9, so I take it +0.1 and might be stable, hopefully, crossing fingers !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What you mean +3 ? the gflops dropped down to 85 even but I'm watching some edbassmaster video while doing it lol, it crashed after 9, so I take it +0.1 and might be stable, hopefully, crossing fingers !


shouldn't do anything when your running IBT.

third column..

first is time in seconds, second is Gflops, third is result.

in the result area the first two things you should see if you are stable is +3.blah blah blah

if you are under you are not stable, you pretty much will lock up eventually (if the test passes that is)

for me if i don't get +3.88 on the first result i stop the test reboot and tweak.

as long as you are over 80 gflops the next thing you want to look at is the swing of the speeds the smaller the swing the better, at least in my experience.


----------



## StrongForce

I see, interesting, I didn't know that,will run more test tomorow and follow your advice, thanks again, going to sleep !


----------



## Mega Man

some do give +2.xxxx but any -1 results are bad


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> some do give +2.xxxx but any -1 results are bad


good to know... +2.66 shows up the odd time for me but ends up failing prime or ibt max40


----------



## Mega Man

it may fail. just pointing it out, all ibt says is if it is the same number


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Whatever happened to my 8350 @ 5GHz that I contributed for your graph a long time ago?


Oh I still have it as a data point but having my results, along with all the ones everybody else added made for a VERY large and cluttered chart. I'm going to redo it with the Crysis 2 benchmark so I'll add it back in when I repost.


----------



## [email protected]

I replaced 8320 with 8350, so i started the overclock but in prime95 blend test freezes computer somehow on 4.8GHz with 1.525Vcore, no problem on 4.7GHz 1.5VCore. I bumped the voltage about 1.548 still does not work. NB is at 2600 1.3V, Memory is at 2400 10-12-11-30 (Memtest86+ Passed about 5 Hours) Can anyone give me an idea what might be behind the freezes only on blend test?


----------



## mus1mus

@hurricane28 Singularity Finished his AMD Build mate.


----------



## RocketAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Oh I still have it as a data point but having my results, along with all the ones everybody else added made for a VERY large and cluttered chart. I'm going to redo it with the Crysis 2 benchmark so I'll add it back in when I repost.


Sweet! Haha sad to say, I kinda somewhat miss my 8350. Its in a better place with someone else now


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RocketAbyss*
> 
> Whatever happened to my 8350 @ 5GHz that I contributed for your graph a long time ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I still have it as a data point but having my results, along with all the ones everybody else added made for a VERY large and cluttered chart. I'm going to redo it with the Crysis 2 benchmark so I'll add it back in when I repost.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I replaced 8320 with 8350, so i started the overclock but in prime95 blend test freezes computer somehow on 4.8GHz with 1.525Vcore, no problem on 4.7GHz 1.5VCore. I bumped the voltage about 1.548 still does not work. NB is at 2600 1.3V, Memory is at 2400 10-12-11-30 (Memtest86+ Passed about 5 Hours) Can anyone give me an idea what might be behind the freezes only on blend test?


Rather use IBT AVX on the first page of this thread. Prime has been known to not play well with FX chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I decided on a 8350, Can someone recommend a good MB for no more than $150. OCing is a must! Won't be running dual cards. I do have a sound card that will need a slot. Thanks.


Gigabyte 970-UD3P


----------



## Alastair

Doube post sorry


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @hurricane28 Singularity Finished his AMD Build mate.


Yeah i seen it man, thnx for the notification









Yet again he succeed in building an awesome looking rig. I like how this guy talks about hardware and his methodology on testing and putting it together.

Only the benchmarks are very disappointing considering the fact he has an 9590 at 4.7 and getting an physics score of 8585 in firestrike, i mean i get around 9200 at 4.8Ghz.

I expected he would overclock it a lot more but instead he is running it at stock speed witch makes the water loop way overkill for that setup IMO.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I replaced 8320 with 8350, so i started the overclock but in prime95 blend test freezes computer somehow on 4.8GHz with 1.525Vcore, no problem on 4.7GHz 1.5VCore. I bumped the voltage about 1.548 still does not work. NB is at 2600 1.3V, Memory is at 2400 10-12-11-30 (Memtest86+ Passed about 5 Hours) Can anyone give me an idea what might be behind the freezes only on blend test?


hello,
try stock clock and that voltage and then prime, I bet it fails the same way.
mine fails above 1.4v even when at stock clock.
for everyone...
funniest bit was bench marking using shogun 2 total war, started at 72 fps, I went to 4.2ghz, 70fps, I got to 4.4ghz and it went to 68fps, am I missing something here?
anyone getting the same thing?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i seen it man, thnx for the notification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again he succeed in building an awesome looking rig. I like how this guy talks about hardware and his methodology on testing and putting it together.
> 
> Only the benchmarks are very disappointing considering the fact he has an 9590 at 4.7 and getting an physics score of 8585 in firestrike, i mean i get around 9200 at 4.8Ghz.
> 
> I expected he would overclock it a lot more but instead he is running it at stock speed witch makes the water loop way overkill for that setup IMO.


Top is stock and bottom is 5.07Ghz quick and dirty OC



That rig looks a hell of alot nicer than mine though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Top is stock and bottom is 5.07Ghz quick and dirty OC
> 
> 
> 
> That rig looks a hell of alot nicer than mine though


That's a lot higher than Singularity has, and higher than mine too lol

Can i ask you the rest of your settings? I top out at the higher 9K but not as high as you.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a lot higher than Singularity has, and higher than mine too lol
> 
> Can i ask you the rest of your settings? I top out at the higher 9K but not as high as you.


I'm going from memory here so maybe not 100% accurate but that was with 230 fsb, 2400Mhz ram, Turbo, C&Q etc disabled and 1.5v or so i think.

GPU's were at stock because i was just testing the CPU.

This is my 8350 at 5.168 for comparison



That took 1.69v to be bench stable


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going from memory here so maybe not 100% accurate but that was with 230 fsb, 2400Mhz ram, Turbo, C&Q etc disabled and 1.5v or so i think.
> 
> GPU's were at stock because i was just testing the CPU.
> 
> This is my 8350 at 5.168 for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> That took 1.69v to be bench stable


Okay, nice score anyway









My max score is 10028 with 2400MHz ram and 5.1 or 5.2 voltage was about 1.65 iicc.

I need more ram as well, i only have 8gb but i would like to get some nice 16gb kit. I always go for G.Skill because they are simply the best IMO.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I need more ram as well, i only have 8gb but i would like to get some nice 16gb kit. I always go for G.Skill because they are simply the best IMO.


Un less you're rendering video files or have some very demanding software 16Gb of ram is a waste of money. You'll never use it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Un less you're rendering video files or have some very demanding software 16Gb of ram is a waste of money. You'll never use it.


Actually i have, i have Adobe CS6 master collection and want to do some video editing and such and i saw 8gb is not that much heck, even 16gb is not that much if you are working in Adobe programs.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Un less you're rendering video files or have some very demanding software 16Gb of ram is a waste of money. You'll never use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i have, i have Adobe CS6 master collection and want to do some video editing and such and i saw 8gb is not that much heck, even 16gb is not that much if you are working in Adobe programs.
Click to expand...

Cool, nice to know you were actually getting it cause you need it.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Cool, nice to know you were actually getting it cause you need it.


The times are changing these days anyway. I only have 8gb of RAM and I couldn't run watch_dogs and 20+ tabs open in chrome at the same time. I know total first world problems 
but still it makes me reconsider how much RAM I'll be purchasing next time.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a lot higher than Singularity has, and higher than mine too lol
> 
> Can i ask you the rest of your settings? I top out at the higher 9K but not as high as you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going from memory here so maybe not 100% accurate but that was with 230 fsb, 2400Mhz ram, Turbo, C&Q etc disabled and 1.5v or so i think.
> 
> GPU's were at stock because i was just testing the CPU.
> 
> This is my 8350 at 5.168 for comparison
> 
> 
> 
> That took 1.69v to be bench stable
Click to expand...

Nice score! Im a bit behind you there. This was at 5GHz/ 2500MHz NB / 2750MHz HT bus and 2000MHz 9-9-10-21 1T ram. and my 6850's were at 1080 MHz core and 1240MHz on the memory.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2582705_alastair_s1d_3dmark___fire_strike_2x_radeon_hd_6850_5845_marks
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2438980


IT LIES! Stupid Internet Explorer.







My score is better than 57% of the results.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Cool, nice to know you were actually getting it cause you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The times are changing these days anyway. I only have 8gb of RAM and I couldn't run watch_dogs and 20+ tabs open in chrome at the same time. I know total first world problems
> but still it makes me reconsider how much RAM I'll be purchasing next time.
Click to expand...

I do believe times are changing, guess I'm just not that much of a multitasker.
First world problems, I love that line. It is so true.


----------



## LinusBE

Been testing my new cpu and it seems this one doesn't have the same problem as my 8320. It fluctuates between 4187 and 4241 MHz if I set it to 4.2 Ghz in the bios. Very nice







Now let's see how far I can get this. Unfortunately it's 32 degrees celsius here.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Been testing my new cpu and it seems this one doesn't have the same problem as my 8320. It fluctuates between 4187 and 4241 MHz if I set it to 4.2 Ghz in the bios. Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see how far I can get this. Unfortunately it's 32 degrees celsius here.


so 54mhz is ok... but no that extra 44mhz was way overboard...


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so 54mhz is ok... but no that extra 44mhz was way overboard...


It was more than 100 MHz up and around 40 MHz down.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so 54mhz is ok... but no that extra 44mhz was way overboard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more than 100 MHz up and around 40 MHz down.
Click to expand...

are you using the same settings as before?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you using the same settings as before?


Yes just stock voltages and speeds (fluctuations at 4.0 Ghz were the same as the ones with 4.2 that I mentioned) with all the necessary stuff disabled like turbo. With my 8320 I measured them at the stock speed of 3.5 GHz.


----------



## hurricane28

I had the same issues a while back with my previous 8350, it didn't clock well and after a short period of time it decides to die on me so i went to the store and got a new one.

I cant remember how much the fluctuations were but it sounds on par with your fluctuations so you did a good job on RMA that thing and wish you good luck with your new chip


----------



## StrongForce

Today it's very hot here 28-29 ambiant room temp and my CPU was overheating like crazy, I had to go back to 4.5







sadly, and even there it's overheating on IBT, woow.

So I was thinking maybe I should go back to medium CPU LLC and see till where I can go with there.. or is it a bad idea ? like I probably will need to put 1.55 to have the same result as with high









Hope my new fan will help.. will get it next week


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had the same issues a while back with my previous 8350, it didn't clock well and after a short period of time it decides to die on me so i went to the store and got a new one.
> 
> I cant remember how much the fluctuations were but it sounds on par with your fluctuations so you did a good job on RMA that thing and wish you good luck with your new chip


Bedankt







At least someone who understands me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Bedankt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least someone who understands me


haha do you speak dutch? Yeah been there done that so yes i do understand you


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha do you speak dutch? Yeah been there done that so yes i do understand you


Yes I'm from Belgium and not the french speaking part of it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes I'm from Belgium and not the french speaking part of it


Ah i understand, thats nice, sadly were not allowed to speak our native tongue here but English is fine lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I replaced 8320 with 8350, so i started the overclock but in prime95 blend test freezes computer somehow on 4.8GHz with 1.525Vcore, no problem on 4.7GHz 1.5VCore. I bumped the voltage about 1.548 still does not work. NB is at 2600 1.3V, Memory is at 2400 10-12-11-30 (Memtest86+ Passed about 5 Hours) Can anyone give me an idea what might be behind the freezes only on blend test?


not enough volts, welcome to the volt wall that will only get bigger each bump of the multi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Rather use IBT AVX on the first page of this thread. Prime has been known to not play well with FX chips.


they fixed it along time ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I need more ram as well, i only have 8gb but i would like to get some nice 16gb kit. I always go for G.Skill because they are simply the best IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Un less you're rendering video files or have some very demanding software 16Gb of ram is a waste of money. You'll never use it.
Click to expand...

yea no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Cool, nice to know you were actually getting it cause you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The times are changing these days anyway. I only have 8gb of RAM and I couldn't run watch_dogs and 20+ tabs open in chrome at the same time. I know total first world problems
> but still it makes me reconsider how much RAM I'll be purchasing next time.
Click to expand...

dont worry i been capping 8gb for ~ 3 years iirc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Been testing my new cpu and it seems this one doesn't have the same problem as my 8320. It fluctuates between 4187 and 4241 MHz if I set it to 4.2 Ghz in the bios. Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see how far I can get this. Unfortunately it's 32 degrees celsius here.
> 
> 
> 
> so 54mhz is ok... but no that extra 44mhz was way overboard...
Click to expand...


----------



## an65001

Call me a noob, but my FX 8320 at stock with an M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has an HT link of 2200MHz, compared to other ones which have a speed of 2600Mhz. Can anyone explain why?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Call me a noob, but my FX 8320 at stock with an M5A99FX Pro R2.0 has an HT link of 2200MHz, compared to other ones which have a speed of 2600Mhz. Can anyone explain why?


IDK why but my board does the same, Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 i set the multiplier to 13x that makes 2600, so don't worry about it and just set it to 2600.


----------



## an65001

I set it to 2600MHz. The NB/HT voltage is OK on auto right?


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, if you are running stock speed its okay i would not tinker with it.

Also 2200 is stock NB speed and it good enough for 1866Mhz ram if you are planning to get faster ram or overclocking it it would be beneficial to set it higher but at stock there is no need to do that since it can cause instability.


----------



## an65001

Sorry for asking so much, but I've heard that your HT link should not run faster than the NB. Is this true?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

at stock even the HT is faster than NB for FX chips. from the first post:
- 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
- 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
- Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz. < "HT"
- Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz. < "NB"


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> at stock even the HT is faster than NB for FX chips. from the first post:
> - 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
> - Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz. < "HT"
> - Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz. < "NB"


Thanks. Just wanted to confirm that.


----------



## mus1mus

It should be the other way.

NB should not be faster than HT.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It should be the other way.
> 
> NB should not be faster than HT.


That's actuall quite subjective and depends on the set up. By default my CHV-z set up my FX with a 2400NB and 2200 HT when I installed 2400 memory. With the memory at 1866 it was 2200 NB and 2600 HT.
There is no harm in running a faster NB as long as you can keep it stable, it will help in performance.


----------



## LinusBE

First result of 3DMark (again thanks to Sgt. Bilko for giving me a copy!): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3579365?

This is with gpu at stock and cpu at 4.2 GHz. Tomorrow I'll overclock my cpu and gpu further. It's now 30 degrees and up in my room (at 2 AM) so I don't expect to reach the maximum potential just yet.

edit: looks like I still have the fluctuation problem. Speed was set at 4200 MHz in the BIOS. This screenshot was with the NB 1.8 voltage increased by 0.01 V like mega man said. Every other setting was like in the Asus motherboard overclocking guide. I ran IBT AVX on very high 20 times and it passed so it is stable, but it fluctuates like this. I don't know what is causing this, but it happens when I'm doing prime95 blend and I open task manager. It also happened when I opened HWInfo.



Can anyone else test this by doing the same thing? I haven't seen anyone else with the same issue. I set the refresh rate of HWInfo to 100 ms so I was sure to see any clock speed changes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Sorry for asking so much, but I've heard that your HT link should not run faster than the NB. Is this true?


no that is from old gen ocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> First result of 3DMark (again thanks to Sgt. Bilko for giving me a copy!): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3579365?
> 
> This is with gpu at stock and cpu at 4.2 GHz. Tomorrow I'll overclock my cpu and gpu further. It's now 30 degrees and up in my room (at 2 AM) so I don't expect to reach the maximum potential just yet.
> 
> edit: looks like I still have the fluctuation problem. Speed was set at 4200 MHz in the BIOS. This screenshot was with the NB 1.8 voltage increased by 0.01 V like mega man said. Every other setting was like in the Asus motherboard overclocking guide. I ran IBT AVX on very high 20 times and it passed so it is stable, but it fluctuates like this. I don't know what is causing this, but it happens when I'm doing prime95 blend and I open task manager. It also happened when I opened HWInfo.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else test this by doing the same thing? I haven't seen anyone else with the same issue. I set the refresh rate of HWInfo to 100 ms so I was sure to see any clock speed changes.


and again. 1.8v in bios will help minimize, not get rid of,

i will say this again.
_*
YOUR FSB FLUCTUATIONS ARE NORMAL*_

that is first stress test you ran 1 test and say it is stable. which is / may not be true.


----------



## LinusBE

Okay thank you. I'm just wondering someone else also has this much fluctuations. If not, I don't know what else could be causing this and I'll just live with it.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> First result of 3DMark (again thanks to Sgt. Bilko for giving me a copy!): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3579365?
> 
> This is with gpu at stock and cpu at 4.2 GHz. Tomorrow I'll overclock my cpu and gpu further. It's now 30 degrees and up in my room (at 2 AM) so I don't expect to reach the maximum potential just yet.
> 
> edit: looks like I still have the fluctuation problem. Speed was set at 4200 MHz in the BIOS. This screenshot was with the NB 1.8 voltage increased by 0.01 V like mega man said. Every other setting was like in the Asus motherboard overclocking guide. I ran IBT AVX on very high 20 times and it passed so it is stable, but it fluctuates like this. I don't know what is causing this, but it happens when I'm doing prime95 blend and I open task manager. It also happened when I opened HWInfo.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else test this by doing the same thing? I haven't seen anyone else with the same issue. I set the refresh rate of HWInfo to 100 ms so I was sure to see any clock speed changes.








Look, i have the same hell my minimum CPU clock was 10,9 MHz lol

I don't know why i see mine fluctuate and report false CPU frequencies and temps but it looks like every program i used i see the same no matter what i do so i am not too worried about that anymore.

It looks like we can't monitor our AMD rigs real live but it always has to do some calculation. Its not my FSB that fluctuates but all my other multipliers jumping a tiny tad below what Ive set in bios. I set it at 4.8 in the bios but i never see a stable reading of 4.8 it always jumps around slightly below or above. I don't think its normal but there is nothing we can do about it so i stop worrying about it.


----------



## LinusBE

Yeah but your maximum frequency is not 100 MHz above your set clock speed. I guess it's normal.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah but your maximum frequency is not 100 MHz above your set clock speed. _I guess it's normal_.


It is - I see this all the time.
Fluctuation is normal with just about any system you could monitor regardless of how it's tuned. Some will do it showing a greater amount of fluctuation in MHz than others but in all, it's perfectly normal to see.

I've seen this with everything I have from Socket 7 all the way through and up to AM3+.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah but your maximum frequency is not 100 MHz above your set clock speed. I guess it's normal.


No its not, i really don't know where your fluctuations come from but like others say it seems normal for that kind of board.

Are you really sure you disable all the power saving features?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No its not, i really don't know where your fluctuations come from but like others say it seems normal for that kind of board.
> 
> Are you really sure you disable all the power saving features?


Yes absolutely







I just find it strange I have this problem on different boards and different CPU's. But I guess it's not a problem.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I set it to 2600MHz. The NB/HT voltage is OK on auto right?


It' is not recommended on ASUS boards to leave it at AUTO - purely because it will set itself much higher than needed. Same applies with the AUTO under DIGI+ settings; LLC, etc.

I would recommend finding your VID for CPU and CPU/NB and setting that manually. Most can run a good 200-400Mhz OC on stock VIDs. So stock clocks would be fine at those settings. This will also help eliminate excess-unneeded heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, i have the same hell my minimum CPU clock was 10,9 MHz lol
> 
> I don't know why i see mine fluctuate and report false CPU frequencies and temps but it looks like every program i used i see the same no matter what i do so i am not too worried about that anymore.
> 
> It looks like we can't monitor our AMD rigs real live but it always has to do some calculation. Its not my FSB that fluctuates but all my other multipliers jumping a tiny tad below what Ive set in bios. I set it at 4.8 in the bios but i never see a stable reading of 4.8 it always jumps around slightly below or above. I don't think its normal but there is nothing we can do about it so i stop worrying about it.


Looks like you're throttling to me. That's some 'glitch' haha Have you tried 'double clicking' the CPU Freq.
value in HWinfo64? It will give you a graph like this:


----------



## LinusBE

Result with CPU at 4.6 GHz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3584662?

I got it IBT AVX "stable" right now (10 runs on very high, will do more runs soon) at 4.6 GHz with 1.416 V under load. Core and socket temps are still under 60 degrees (with 30+ degree ambient). I think this is a very good result. I'll keep it at this level for right now and I will push it further once temperatures start to drop again.


----------



## Deadboy90

Teh Pantheon!


----------



## Kittencake

I'm jelly


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> 
> 
> Teh Pantheon!


Is that Athlon, Zambezi and Vishera chips? The Trifecta is complete! haha.

Pretty cool stuff man, I have a old Athlon, Phenom II, and a Vishera as my Trifecta. Heh I didn't even realize that I was so AMD biased till I just recalled my own purchasing history.


----------



## azanimefan

i could line up a

athlon64 x2 6000+
Phenom II x4 965be
FX 8320

course i'd have to take the fx8320 out of my computer to do it...

hmmm... looking at that list i think my next cpu HAS to be a 16 core... or i'll be invalidating the squaring of my core count growth with every new AMD chip.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

been playing with my kaveri tonight..

can't shake the feeling that there is something in store for FX before the new uarch...

if my rough math @ the excavator point 8 cores @ 4.2-4.3 would pretty much equal 4.8-5.0 on PD

even if they can get steamroller onto a better clocking process it could make for an interesting chip..

now the challenge being.. can AMD make a chipset and socket for excavator that can drop in k12 in a years time


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> i could line up a
> 
> athlon64 x2 6000+
> Phenom II x4 965be
> FX 8320
> 
> course i'd have to take the fx8320 out of my computer to do it...
> 
> hmmm... looking at that list i think my next cpu HAS to be a 16 core... or i'll be invalidating the squaring of my core count growth with every new AMD chip.


64 if squaring. And the 8320 already messed up that trend.

I've got a Turion Ultra x2 ZM-86, Athlon II x2 240, Phenom II x4 970BE, Phenom II x6 960T, FX-8320 (x2), FX-9590, A10-7850k, A6-6400k, and Athon 5350 AM1 at the moment, and looking into another pair of AM1 chips. They'll never be in a picture at the same time though, the only ones not in use at the moment are the 240 and 970BE.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Lord if we are listing our chips now... I have a couple s939 3500+, an Opteron 185, 555 BE, 955 BE, and my FX8350. I know I have a few even older ones lying around from before s939 but cant remember what they were. Oh and whatever it is in my Asus 1215b.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

My RAM speeds are pissing me off... Doesn't matter which CPU I bench (currently have a PhenomII x2 521 and FX-6100 in addition to my own 8350) I have to set my RAM speeds down as low as they go and compared to other people's scores that seems to hold back my scores quite a bit. Could I fix this by upping volts or do I just need to buy faster RAM? I'm badly hooked right now and might end up spending some money if that helps my scores (can't really afford a custom loop though).
Could anyone explain me anything at all about voltage frequencies and how they work and does tweaking them give any improvement at all? I haven't found anything anywhere regarding that so far.


----------



## Synister

This may help shed some light for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1272563/digi-vrm-clarification/0_20


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> This may help shed some light for you: http://www.overclock.net/t/1272563/digi-vrm-clarification/0_20


Thanks! I feel a little bit smarter now. Might play around with that tonight.


----------



## Synister

Np.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> i could line up a
> 
> athlon64 x2 6000+
> Phenom II x4 965be
> FX 8320
> 
> course i'd have to take the fx8320 out of my computer to do it...
> 
> hmmm... looking at that list i think my next cpu HAS to be a 16 core... or i'll be invalidating the squaring of my core count growth with every new AMD chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 64 if squaring. And the 8320 already messed up that trend.
> 
> I've got a Turion Ultra x2 ZM-86, Athlon II x2 240, Phenom II x4 970BE, Phenom II x6 960T, FX-8320 (x2), FX-9590, A10-7850k, A6-6400k, and Athon 5350 AM1 at the moment, and looking into another pair of AM1 chips. They'll never be in a picture at the same time though, the only ones not in use at the moment are the 240 and 970BE.
Click to expand...

hmm might require some thought, 8086, 2.4 ghz celeron,200 mhz pentium 2, 733mhz coppermine ,2600k,3770k,QM 3610, Turion TL 64, A 8 4600M, A-10 6800k , socket 462 2500+, 2600+ bartons, socket 939 -3000 3200 athlon , FX-55, 4400 *nekkid*, 4600, 180 opteron, AM2+ 940 BE 2, 7850 kuma's AM3 - 740 X3 BE, 2-965 BE's,2 960T's, 1045T, AM3+ FX-8320,2-FX8350's and an FX9370.
That's kinda embarrassing actually









Edit: forgot my 840 propus


----------



## rwisdaman

Just got my new FX 8350 in. Waiting for my new vid card to arrive so I can start my next build, then I'll be joining this club.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> My RAM speeds are pissing me off... Doesn't matter which CPU I bench (currently have a PhenomII x2 521 and FX-6100 in addition to my own 8350) I have to set my RAM speeds down as low as they go and compared to other people's scores that seems to hold back my scores quite a bit. Could I fix this by upping volts or do I just need to buy faster RAM? I'm badly hooked right now and might end up spending some money if that helps my scores (can't really afford a custom loop though).
> Could anyone explain me anything at all about voltage frequencies and how they work and does tweaking them give any improvement at all? I haven't found anything anywhere regarding that so far.


its 1600 ram, what do you want, you wont be able to get near 2400 ram in benching,
( assuming you mean lowering timings )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Just got my new FX 8350 in. Waiting for my new vid card to arrive so I can start my next build, then I'll be joining this club.


welcome !


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> its 1600 ram, what do you want, you wont be able to get near 2400 ram in benching,
> ( assuming you mean lowering timings )
> welcome !


I guess I was hoping RAM speeds wouldn't really affect CPU benches as I need money for a lot of other things and would rather not spend it on upgrading my PC for another year or so, but now I feel like I really want faster RAM for that little extra oomph. Oh well, guess my wallet is just gonna hate me... Again.


----------



## acheleg

i dont honestly think that ram speeds above 800/1600 mhz really affect any applications performance noticeably- OTHER then to a benchmarking program.


----------



## Kittencake

well i went from 1333 to 1866 and I noticed a bit of diffrence


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> i dont honestly think that ram speeds above 800/1600 mhz really affect any applications performance noticeably- OTHER then to a benchmarking program.


Yeah I know that. But I REALLY like benching. I know it wouldn't be a rational thing to do to upgrade my RAM right now, but... I would like it. And there's my dilemma.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> well i went from 1333 to 1866 and I noticed a bit of diffrence


I think anything from 1333-1600 you can notice the difference. But I am not sure above 1600. I mean I used 1600 on my Phenom 2 and that was pretty snappy. And I now run with 2133 in my FX rig. Ran that at 2400 for a while. But dropped down to 2000MHz when I filled up the other two slots. And dropping 400MHz I can't say I have noticed much of a difference. Although I am running tighter timings though.


----------



## acheleg

that is a very good observation it up nicely- that the higher latencies necessitated by a higher ram frequency often negate much of the benefit of the frequency increase, past 800/1600 mhz. it it isnt just about latencies, tho- it actually has a lot to do with the ram usage of applications, and the inherent design problems with load- execute 86/64 CISC cpu archetecture.

my initial response was just pointing out that very few often-used programs would see the performance benefit of any ram increases past 800/1600 mhz. a benchmark may denote a theoretical performance standard; however, your daily applications will almost never "need" any faster ram, unless they are coded very carefully to work around the load-execute archetecture's ram access limitations- to maximize any increase in ram frequencies past 800/1600.

any load-execute chip (86/64/CISC) can only access the physical ram about once every 10 cpu cycles. it is this inherent limitation which necessitated the cpu's integrated sram caches (l1, l2, l3...), as the cpu often needs to store some of the memory content in the in die caches until the next opportunity the cpu has to again access the physical ram, itself. higher nb/memory controller frequencies can also help with ram performance, to a point- which is generally stated by the AMD engineering team as being most beneficial with a nb/ram controller bus set at 3x times the base ram frequency; as long as the nb frequency is not terribly increased from the cpu's default frequencies as to cause instability.

DDR ram is a denotation of "Dual Data Rate"- the ram can be accessed at the peak and traugh of the frequency cycle; thus DDR3 ram, stated as being at 1600 mhz is actually at 800 mhz, but accessible 2x every cycle. setting the nb to 3x800 would mean an optimal memory controller/nb frequency of 2400 for that particular ram frequency- assuming that this isnt such a terrible nb overclock to actually stress the northbridge, and thus- decrease the northbridge effective bandwidth.

keep in mind that this is with dual channel memory, so that 800x3 which equals a 2400mhz noethbridge/memory controller frequency is actually attempting to access a dual date rate AND dual channel memory array, making the actual memory bandwidth 800x4+(3.2ghz effective speed OR 3.2 Gbps).

lets just say that you have a cpu which runs at 3.2 ghz with 4 cores. as i stated earlier, load/ execute cpu designs limit the cores' ability to access ram to about 1 every ten cycles, and must use the cpu caches to save memory date between these ram access limitations. if you had 4 cores, that 10:1 ratio would then be closer to 10:2.5 (a;ll assuming no bottleneck on the memory controller/ north bridge bus). this is why the northbridge is stated to be generally optimal @ 3x the base ram frequency- which is actually 1/4 LOWER than the total effective ram speed, with the dual data rate + the dual channel increases.

that 1600mhz ram on the 2400mhz nb bus is actually at the total effective ram speed of 3.2ghz, so the effective cpu ram access ratio with a 3.2 ghz quad core processor would be damn close to 2 effective total RAM cycles for each CPU cycle capable of addressing the physical ram 1 every 10 per cores 4 cores. the optimal northbridge/ memory controller bus is right around 2x the effective total physical ram access capabilities of the cpu die assembly to sufficient memory access for DMA (direct memory addressing)- to allow the hard drives, video cards, audio cards and other non-cpu, peripheral ramaccess to circumvent the cpu core(s) entirely and access the physical ram thru the northbridge bus. so, generally, your ram will optimally run at twice the ram addressing capabilities of the cpu cores, to allow equal ram access to both the cpu and other peripheral hardware.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> that is a very good observation it up nicely- that the higher latencies necessitated by a higher ram frequency often negate much of the benefit of the frequency increase, past 800/1600 mhz. it it isnt just about latencies, tho- it actually has a lot to do with the ram usage of applications, and the inherent design problems with load- execute 86/64 CISC cpu archetecture.
> 
> my initial response was just pointing out that very few often-used programs would see the performance benefit of any ram increases past 800/1600 mhz. a benchmark may denote a theoretical performance standard; however, your daily applications will almost never "need" any faster ram, unless they are coded very carefully to work around the load-execute archetecture's ram access limitations- to maximize any increase in ram frequencies past 800/1600.
> 
> any load-execute chip (86/64/CISC) can only access the physical ram about once every 10 cpu cycles. it is this inherent limitation which necessitated the cpu's integrated sram caches (l1, l2, l3...), as the cpu often needs to store some of the memory content in the in die caches until the next opportunity the cpu has to again access the physical ram, itself. higher nb/memory controller frequencies can also help with ram performance, to a point- which is generally stated by the AMD engineering team as being most beneficial with a nb/ram controller bus set at 3x times the base ram frequency; as long as the nb frequency is not terribly increased from the cpu's default frequencies as to cause instability.
> 
> DDR ram is a denotation of "Dual Data Rate"- the ram can be accessed at the peak and traugh of the frequency cycle; thus DDR3 ram, stated as being at 1600 mhz is actually at 800 mhz, but accessible 2x every cycle. setting the nb to 3x800 would mean an optimal memory controller/nb frequency of 2400 for that particular ram frequency- assuming that this isnt such a terrible nb overclock to actually stress the northbridge, and thus- decrease the northbridge effective bandwidth.
> 
> keep in mind that this is with dual channel memory, so that 800x3 which equals a 2400mhz noethbridge/memory controller frequency is actually attempting to access a dual date rate AND dual channel memory array, making the actual memory bandwidth 800x4+(3.2ghz effective speed OR 3.2 Gbps).
> 
> lets just say that you have a cpu which runs at 3.2 ghz with 4 cores. as i stated earlier, load/ execute cpu designs limit the cores' ability to access ram to about 1 every ten cycles, and must use the cpu caches to save memory date between these ram access limitations. if you had 4 cores, that 10:1 ratio would then be closer to 10:2.5 (a;ll assuming no bottleneck on the memory controller/ north bridge bus). this is why the northbridge is stated to be generally optimal @ 3x the base ram frequency- which is actually 1/4 LOWER than the total effective ram speed, with the dual data rate + the dual channel increases.
> 
> that 1600mhz ram on the 2400mhz nb bus is actually at the total effective ram speed of 3.2ghz, so the effective cpu ram access ratio with a 3.2 ghz quad core processor would be damn close to 2 effective total RAM cycles for each CPU cycle capable of addressing the physical ram 1 every 10 per cores 4 cores. the optimal northbridge/ memory controller bus is right around 2x the effective total physical ram access capabilities of the cpu die assembly to sufficient memory access for DMA (direct memory addressing)- to allow the hard drives, video cards, audio cards and other non-cpu, peripheral ramaccess to circumvent the cpu core(s) entirely and access the physical ram thru the northbridge bus. so, generally, your ram will optimally run at twice the ram addressing capabilities of the cpu cores, to allow equal ram access to both the cpu and other peripheral hardware.


I have no idea what I'm doing...............


----------



## acheleg

well- i am posing a dichotomy- is WHAT you are doing to just please your benchmarking results, OR is it to actually enjoy an effective performance increase?

i know that the above is a lot more words-

i was just explaining some significant variables as to why most ram speed increases past the 800/1600mhz mark do very litle to increase day-to-day system performance, with the example of a 3.2ghz quad core cpu with 800/1600 mhz ram and a 2400mhz nb as a good starting point for a relatively "fast" system.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> well- i am posing a dichotomy- is WHAT you are doing to just please your benchmarking results, OR is it to actually enjoy an effective performance increase?
> 
> i know that the above is a lot more words-
> 
> i was just explaining some significant variables as to why most ram speed increases past the 800/1600mhz mark do very litle to increase day-to-day system performance, with the example of a 3.2ghz quad core cpu with 800/1600 mhz ram and a 2400mhz nb as a good starting point for a relatively "fast" system.


I'm totally with you on most of what you said I own DDR3 sticks from 1333-2133 and 1600 is where any noticeable performance increase really drops off completely. Faster Mhz RAM will obviously load data that is already in RAM for very high ram usage applications slightly faster but because of increased timings would make it virtually impossible to even notice a difference. I could see it being useful for a RAMDisk or something but truly the only good reason to have high mhz RAM is so that you can turn the FSB to whatever you want without running in to issues. Other than that I got to agree with your previous post stating there is no real world difference after 1600Mhz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> It' is not recommended on ASUS boards to leave it at AUTO - purely because it will set itself much higher than needed. Same applies with the AUTO under DIGI+ settings; LLC, etc.
> 
> I would recommend finding your VID for CPU and CPU/NB and setting that manually. Most can run a good 200-400Mhz OC on stock VIDs. So stock clocks would be fine at those settings. This will also help eliminate excess-unneeded heat.
> Looks like you're throttling to me. That's some 'glitch' haha Have you tried 'double clicking' the CPU Freq.
> value in HWinfo64? It will give you a graph like this:


Nah, it isn't throttling its just an incorrect reading of HWOINFO64. It seems that you can't get an accurate reading of these chips no matter what you do it always fluctuates.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nah, it isn't throttling its just an incorrect reading of HWOINFO64. It seems that you can't get an accurate reading of these chips no matter what you do it always fluctuates.


Fluctuation yes... Thats dropping to 1O Mhz. Something does not seem right! Have a look over your HWinfo settings. There are a few different ways of having the CPU frequency monitored!


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i agree there is something off indeed but its definitely HWINFO that is the problem and not my system.

this is my sensor reading when i open HWINFO64, look at the faulty voltage readings witch are correct in CPU-Z


this is what HWINFO64 reports to my Logitech LCD screen.


IMO that is an faulty reading in HWINFO if you ask me, what could there be wrong according to you?


----------



## LinusBE

Core VID isn't the same as your vcore. Vcore is displayed a little bit further in hwinfo.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Core VID isn't the same as your vcore. Vcore is displayed a little bit further in hwinfo.










Correct!

VID is the stock voltage for you CPU. Not the current set V-Core.


----------



## acheleg

i think that VID's are frequency-dependent, like ram SPD's, and, possibly also linked to cpu core utilization. According to the readings i get from cpuid, a v-core set to VID may fluctuate, accordingly


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i agree there is something off indeed but its definitely HWINFO that is the problem and not my system.
> 
> this is my sensor reading when i open HWINFO64, look at the faulty voltage readings witch are correct in CPU-Z
> 
> 
> this is what HWINFO64 reports to my Logitech LCD screen.
> 
> 
> IMO that is an faulty reading in HWINFO if you ask me, what could there be wrong according to you?


Here's a picture showing you where each one is the top is VID the bottom is Vcore.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> i could line up a
> 
> athlon64 x2 6000+
> Phenom II x4 965be
> FX 8320
> 
> course i'd have to take the fx8320 out of my computer to do it...
> 
> hmmm... looking at that list i think my next cpu HAS to be a 16 core... or i'll be invalidating the squaring of my core count growth with every new AMD chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 64 if squaring. And the 8320 already messed up that trend.
> 
> I've got a Turion Ultra x2 ZM-86, Athlon II x2 240, Phenom II x4 970BE, Phenom II x6 960T, FX-8320 (x2), FX-9590, A10-7850k, A6-6400k, and Athon 5350 AM1 at the moment, and looking into another pair of AM1 chips. They'll never be in a picture at the same time though, the only ones not in use at the moment are the 240 and 970BE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm might require some thought, 8086, 2.4 ghz celeron,200 mhz pentium 2, 733mhz coppermine ,2600k,3770k,QM 3610, Turion TL 64, A 8 4600M, A-10 6800k , socket 462 2500+, 2600+ bartons, socket 939 -3000 3200 athlon , FX-55, 4400 *nekkid*, 4600, 180 opteron, AM2+ 940 BE 2, 7850 kuma's AM3 - 740 X3 BE, 2-965 BE's,2 960T's, 1045T, AM3+ FX-8320,2-FX8350's and an FX9370.
> That's kinda embarrassing actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot my 840 propus
Click to expand...

Please don't make me list my intel CPUs as well... I've got half a dozen P4s of various generations as well as entire boxes of slot-loaded P2/P3s...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> i could line up a
> 
> athlon64 x2 6000+
> Phenom II x4 965be
> FX 8320
> 
> course i'd have to take the fx8320 out of my computer to do it...
> 
> hmmm... looking at that list i think my next cpu HAS to be a 16 core... or i'll be invalidating the squaring of my core count growth with every new AMD chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 64 if squaring. And the 8320 already messed up that trend.
> 
> I've got a Turion Ultra x2 ZM-86, Athlon II x2 240, Phenom II x4 970BE, Phenom II x6 960T, FX-8320 (x2), FX-9590, A10-7850k, A6-6400k, and Athon 5350 AM1 at the moment, and looking into another pair of AM1 chips. They'll never be in a picture at the same time though, the only ones not in use at the moment are the 240 and 970BE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm might require some thought, 8086, 2.4 ghz celeron,200 mhz pentium 2, 733mhz coppermine ,2600k,3770k,QM 3610, Turion TL 64, A 8 4600M, A-10 6800k , socket 462 2500+, 2600+ bartons, socket 939 -3000 3200 athlon , FX-55, 4400 *nekkid*, 4600, 180 opteron, AM2+ 940 BE 2, 7850 kuma's AM3 - 740 X3 BE, 2-965 BE's,2 960T's, 1045T, AM3+ FX-8320,2-FX8350's and an FX9370.
> That's kinda embarrassing actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot my 840 propus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't make me list my intel CPUs as well... I've got half a dozen P4s of various generations as well as entire boxes of slot-loaded P2/P3s...
Click to expand...

I forgot a few, but I think 30+ cpu's is probably enough, and I suspect my wife is in agreement


----------



## acheleg

it would be tremendously easier for me to list the cpu's which i have had good overclocking experience with, and MUCH easier to recall from memory all the chips ive fried from over-volting, than for me to list all the fully-functional intel and amd cpus still in my possession.

as for the exhaustive list, the easiest listing methodology is simply oldest to newest- from a 440bx server with a pentium 233 oc'ed to 266mhx, to my current daily driver- an athlon II 750BX, 4.2ghz stable OC on the standard oem heat sink


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Fluctuation yes... Thats dropping to 1O Mhz. Something does not seem right! Have a look over your HWinfo settings. There are a few different ways of having the CPU frequency monitored!


it happens with my chip too sometimes


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i agree there is something off indeed but its definitely HWINFO that is the problem and not my system.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is my sensor reading when i open HWINFO64, look at the faulty voltage readings witch are correct in CPU-Z
> 
> 
> this is what HWINFO64 reports to my Logitech LCD screen.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO that is an faulty reading in HWINFO if you ask me, what could there be wrong according to you?


you dont know what your reading as i can not read vcore in that screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Core VID isn't the same as your vcore. Vcore is displayed a little bit further in hwinfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!
> 
> VID is the stock voltage for you CPU. Not the current set V-Core.
Click to expand...

this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> i think that VID's are frequency-dependent, like ram SPD's, and, possibly also linked to cpu core utilization. According to the readings i get from cpuid, a v-core set to VID may fluctuate, accordingly


this is not intel ! ( it does differ on different pstates but not from multi )


----------



## acheleg

ya, its mostly related to throttling, speed step turbo-boost etc... so, p-states does sound more accurate than an "spd" for set frequencies or multipliers


----------



## mus1mus

Be careful what you say about VIDs as people with Asrock already noted their VID can be changed not by P-States nor Frequency. But, Manually.


----------



## acheleg

asrock mobos are traditionally geared for the unlocking marketing segment- i would suggest that it may not be "adjusting" the VID, but, rather, more like "unlocking" the VID


----------



## mus1mus

It's unlocked. They can change the VID at the BIOS.

Most Mobos don't include that feature.

Asrock KIller!!!


----------



## StrongForce

In more conventional words, how could we avoid it and what you mean with throttling ? lol


----------



## mus1mus

Dropping to 10MHz on HWInfo is not throttling. It is a misread.

Kyad already pointed that out previously. The CPU will shut down at that frequency.

But to be sure, you can check the readout in HWinfo. Double click any of the core frequency to open the graph. If it is momentary, no need to worry. But if it stays for more than a second, there's an issue IMO..


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys I got a problem...

Not sure if it is a problem. but when Im playing BF4 I get random drops to 11mhz or lower on my cpu... What could be causing this?

When I run a stress test it has no problems. nore does it when im just screwing around on the net. Only while playing

Heres a pic to show.


----------



## Moonless

Look literally at the post just before yours for the answer lol.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dropping to 10MHz on HWInfo is not throttling. It is a misread.
> 
> Kyad already pointed that out previously. The CPU will shut down at that frequency.
> 
> But to be sure, you can check the readout in HWinfo. Double click any of the core frequency to open the graph. If it is momentary, no need to worry. But if it stays for more than a second, there's an issue IMO..


Posted from above I have this but its 3 seconds it looks like. LOL stable otherwise with everything else.. its prolly just a missread when loading a map maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Look literally at the post just before yours for the answer lol.


Thanks.


----------



## jmcosta

hey everybody
ive been playing for the first time overclocking a fx 8350 (trying the5ghz with 1.5v ) but it downclocks during stress test
im suspecting it's the temperature in vrm's and socket
do you guys know the max temp before they throttle? is 65c socket too high?
thanks


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey everybody
> ive been playing for the first time overclocking a fx 8350 (trying the5ghz with 1.5v ) but it downclocks during stress test
> im suspecting it's the temperature in vrm's and socket
> do you guys know the max temp before they throttle? is 65c socket safe?
> thanks


The max socket temp is 72C, and max core temp is 62C.

So yes, 65C on the socket is safe







what board and cooling are you using?


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Has anyone selected a number of cores that are used to boot in windows with a FX 8320/8350?

msconfig>Boot (tab)>Advanced options> (tick) Number of Processors> select via drop down?

I had selected to boot with 8 cores and noticed a few seconds shaved off my boot time but after two or three start-ups my boot manager got corrupt and I had to set it back to default (1 core) via command line.

I read online this might be because the CPU is not a true 8 core, any ideas?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> Has anyone selected a number of cores that are used to boot in windows with a FX 8320/8350?
> 
> msconfig>Boot (tab)>Advanced options> (tick) Number of Processors> select via drop down?
> 
> I had selected to boot with 8 cores and noticed a few seconds shaved off my boot time but after two or three start-ups my boot manager got corrupt and I had to set it back to default (1 core) via command line.
> 
> I read online this might be because the CPU is not a true 8 core, any ideas?


no it just doesn't work on at least w8.1

msconfig only shows how many cores it sees.

this works great on Windows 7, windows 8 boots fast enough by itsself so its kinda moot.

experience: my FX + my Kaveri + my old man's i5 + my i7 work laptop...


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I was beginning to think that 8.1 was the culprit.

8.1 does boot very quickly but I noticed a nice increase on windows startup applications loading a good bit quicker the second you hit the desktop.

I doubt Microsoft will fix this issues this late in the game for 8.1.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I was beginning to think that 8.1 was the culprit.
> 
> 8.1 does boot very quickly but I noticed a nice increase on windows startup applications loading a good bit quicker the second you hit the desktop.
> 
> I doubt Microsoft will fix this issues this late in the game for 8.1.


as far as i am aware, this is a legacy feature..

think Vista, Win7 pre SP-1 era.

It may still have use with Virtual machines... not sure. it appears like it would.


----------



## hurricane28

I know the difference between VID and core voltage, i had a brainfart yesterday i guess. All weekend i was laying in the sun so i guess that messed up my thinking lol

Anyway, here is another screen shot and everything seems normal to me.



In bios i set the CPU to 4.8 and as you can see i get reading of 4799.8 minimum and maximum 4800Mhz its normal and i very often see people actually getting the same readings as they have set in the bios. I tried several things and it always fluctuates.

Also my Windows seems to have some problems because there are some dll's missing due to my case problem, my hot swap bay on top of my case went bad en now my HDD is not recognized properly and my system is booting very slow so i have to find a solution for that.

I contacted Corsair but for over 2 weeks now still no answer, if i don't get my parts this week or hear anything from them i sell everything i have from them and buy from another brand because every product i buy from Corsair keeps breaking down and their RMA department is not getting any better so maybe its time to go for another brand.


----------



## hurricane28

I connected my 1TB WD black again and now its recognized.

this is my bench result, i guess if it were defective i would not get results like this. Sometimes at startup it doesn't get recognized and sometimes it does, i have no idea whats going on here.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcosta*
> 
> hey everybody
> ive been playing for the first time overclocking a fx 8350 (trying the5ghz with 1.5v ) but it downclocks during stress test
> im suspecting it's the temperature in vrm's and socket
> do you guys know the max temp before they throttle? is 65c socket too high?
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> The max socket temp is 72C, and max core temp is 62C.
> 
> So yes, 65C on the socket is safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what board and cooling are you using?


AMD have raised the Max Core Temp to 70°C. You can download AMD OverDrive and check this yourself if needed. It displays how many degrees from your Thermal Limit you are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know the difference between VID and core voltage, i had a brainfart yesterday i guess. All weekend i was laying in the sun so i guess that messed up my thinking lol
> 
> Anyway, here is another screen shot and everything seems normal to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In bios i set the CPU to 4.8 and as you can see i get reading of 4799.8 minimum and maximum 4800Mhz its normal and i very often see people actually getting the same readings as they have set in the bios. I tried several things and it always fluctuates.
> 
> Also my Windows seems to have some problems because there are some dll's missing due to my case problem, my hot swap bay on top of my case went bad en now my HDD is not recognized properly and my system is booting very slow so i have to find a solution for that.
> 
> I contacted Corsair but for over 2 weeks now still no answer, if i don't get my parts this week or hear anything from them i sell everything i have from them and buy from another brand because every product i buy from Corsair keeps breaking down and their RMA department is not getting any better so maybe its time to go for another brand.


I know that you're correct and your CPU is not throttling to 10 MHz... If you go into HWinfo's Settings, there is an area which has a number of options to catch CPU Throttling. If you try changing the method it uses, you can eliminate these erroneous readings!


----------



## hurricane28

Okay thanx for the tip but what are these numerous of options? I opened HWINFO but could not find such options.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay thanx for the tip but what are these numerous of options? I opened HWINFO but could not find such options.


Here










That's how mine are set. But you can try different settings if yours are already the same. Get at them by right clicking the blue HWinfo icon in the taskbar.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay thanx for the tip but what are these numerous of options? I opened HWINFO but could not find such options.


when hwinfo is open
you can right click the task bar icon like so and hit the settings option.



or at launch before you hit sensor


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx guys for the info i will try if it makes any changes









Its kinda weird tho, because i never had these issues before and i had the same exact settings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when hwinfo is open
> you can right click the task bar icon like so and hit the settings option.
> 
> 
> 
> or at launch before you hit sensor


i see your readings are much more consistent than mine, could it be the board that is not reading it correctly? I see you have an Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z


----------



## acheleg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I connected my 1TB WD black again and now its recognized.
> 
> this is my bench result, i guess if it were defective i would not get results like this. Sometimes at startup it doesn't get recognized and sometimes it does, i have no idea whats going on here.


your hard drive issue sounds like a weak northbridge overclock


----------



## OldBarzo

@Alastair

Here are current IBT AVX screens from Win & 64bit and Win 8.1 64Bit


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> your hard drive issue sounds like a weak northbridge overclock


I run my northbridge at stock and if i come correct the northbridge has nothing to do with HDD.

I never had issues like this before, i contacted Corsair about my problems and they will contact me later this week.


----------



## StrongForce

:O really 70 core now ?? that's cool ! gonna download AMD overdrive


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when hwinfo is open
> you can right click the task bar icon like so and hit the settings option.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at launch before you hit sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see your readings are much more consistent than mine, could it be the board that is not reading it correctly? I see you have an Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z
Click to expand...

I am using High LLC, I found things much more consistent with a small swing..

also keep in mind, there was no load on the chip at the time of the screenshot plus it was running for all of 45 seconds LOL.

you may be stable (not saying you are not), but normally there is always room for tweaking.

without diving into bios and checking out my settings, i set my vcore and llc for the cpu so that ti has a little bit of droop. while i set up nb voltage and llc to give me a touch of vboost.

1.802 NB was bumped up a notch or two, VDDA was bumped up too 2.6ish in windows (two or three bumps up from stock) a fair amount of tweaking has been done in digi+ menu

this is what my hwinfo looks like an hour later.. been tab monstering while watching twitch so ya not a heavy load but an average daily load.


----------



## acheleg

i didnt think the northbridge controlled sata functions either- ive just seen a northbridge oc cause the same symptoms, not that i understand why or how, in this case.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I run my northbridge at stock and if i come correct the northbridge has nothing to do with HDD.
> 
> I never had issues like this before, i contacted Corsair about my problems and they will contact me later this week.


Maybe try setting the PCI-E Frequency to 101Mhz? I've heard that can sometimes help with stability of the southbridge when running high FSB overclocks.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> i didnt think the northbridge controlled sata functions either- ive just seen a northbridge oc cause the same symptoms, not that i understand why or how, in this case.


It doesn't. SATA is on the southbridge. overclocking the northbridge should do nothing to the southbridge.


----------



## acheleg

trust me, i know that it "shouldnt". i just havent delved deep enough into the bootstrap to see why what shouldnt happen happens...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I connected my 1TB WD black again and now its recognized.
> 
> this is my bench result, i guess if it were defective i would not get results like this. Sometimes at startup it doesn't get recognized and sometimes it does, i have no idea whats going on here.


care to share a bios screen shot of your boot section?


----------



## OldBarzo

]
@Alastair

Here are Screens for IBT AVX for Win 7 (64) and Win 8.1 (64)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when hwinfo is open
> you can right click the task bar icon like so and hit the settings option.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or at launch before you hit sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see your readings are much more consistent than mine, could it be the board that is not reading it correctly? I see you have an Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z
Click to expand...

yea... no



and for good measure 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> your hard drive issue sounds like a weak northbridge overclock
> 
> 
> 
> I run my northbridge at stock and if i come correct the northbridge has nothing to do with HDD.
> 
> I never had issues like this before, i contacted Corsair about my problems and they will contact me later this week.
Click to expand...

it can simple ( assuming CPU/lNB ) errors in ram = errors in HDD writes )

funny story OT i was at best buy ... geek squad was around ( i was working ) and they told the guy he needed to disable AHCI for windows 7 as it gives no performance boosts ~!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea... no
> 
> 
> 
> and for good measure
> it can simple ( assuming CPU/lNB ) errors in ram = errors in HDD writes )
> 
> *funny story OT i was at best buy ... geek squad was around ( i was working ) and they told the guy he needed to disable AHCI for windows 7 as it gives no performance boosts* ~!


Lol too bad my friend working at Geek Squad is the only one who knows what they are talking about. You wouldnt believe the horror stories she has told me...


----------



## Deadboy90

So I tried to make one last push to see what my chip could do... and it tuns out i need over 1.5v to be stable* at 4.5ghz.









*Stable in this case being my definition, able to pass 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I tried to make one last push to see what my chip could do... and it tuns out i need over 1.5v to be stable* at 4.5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stable in this case being my definition, able to pass 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.


Geeze...mine's stable at that speed with only 1.35v


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Geeze...mine's stable at that speed with only 1.35v


Yea yea there's some salt on the table over there if you want to rub it in a bit more.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Yea yea there's some salt on the table over there if you want to rub it in a bit more.


"woopsie"


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> "woopsie"


My chip was an early batch, it was made some time in mid 2012. Likely the process wasn't very mature and it led to this being a poor OCing chip.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> My chip was an early batch, it was made some time in mid 2012. Likely the process wasn't very mature and it led to this being a poor OCing chip.


I got mine two months ago, and despite the supposed method of better binned chips being used for the 9000 series now, I got a great little clocker







hits 4.4Ghz on stock voltage.

I just wish my 7950 was as fun, I literally can't touch anything on that thing without causing instability


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I got mine two months ago, and despite the supposed method of better binned chips being used for the 9000 series now, I got a great little clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hits 4.4Ghz on stock voltage.
> 
> I just wish my 7950 was as fun, I literally can't touch anything on that thing without causing instability


Really? I have got my 7950 up to 1150/1500 with few issues. I'm using a voltage unlocked MSI one though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> care to share a bios screen shot of your boot section?


I looked in the bios and i could not find anything wrong, my boot priority is set to my Samsung 840EVO so it does not have to search all the devises before it boots.

Also i have set everything to SATA and AHCI no problems there, i think its my drive that is faulty and it begun when my hot swap bay on top of my case went bad.

tried to connected to another sata port same issue, windows 7 is booting very slow and it does not recognize my drive, sometimes it does but mostly it does not.
That's the only drive i have problems with, my C: and D: drive i don't have problems with or whatsoever so it must be that the hot swap day did damage my HDD badly.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am using High LLC, I found things much more consistent with a small swing..

also keep in mind, there was no load on the chip at the time of the screenshot plus it was running for all of 45 seconds LOL.

you may be stable (not saying you are not), but normally there is always room for tweaking.

without diving into bios and checking out my settings, i set my vcore and llc for the cpu so that ti has a little bit of droop. while i set up nb voltage and llc to give me a touch of vboost.

1.802 NB was bumped up a notch or two, VDDA was bumped up too 2.6ish in windows (two or three bumps up from stock) a fair amount of tweaking has been done in digi+ menu

this is what my hwinfo looks like an hour later.. been tab monstering while watching twitch so ya not a heavy load but an average daily load.

[/quote]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Yes i noticed that too, i had my LLC set to ultra but that makes it swing a lot. I have set it to high and the readings are much more consistent and i have a little more vcore from 1.488 to 1.520.
> 
> I have set my what you revering as VDDA is called PLL on gigabyte boards. I set my PLL voltages to 2.695 and PCI-e/NB PLL to 1895.
> 
> I also bumped up the FSB from 200 to 201 witch also helped. NB voltage set to 1.200 and the rest is stock except for the ram that is running 1875 8-9-9-24 CR1 ar 1.664 volts.
> 
> I see that you have set your CPU/NB to 2700? When i do that i get all problems in windows 7 like, desktop freezes and browser is not working correctly etc etc. The highest i could run was 2800 with a **** load of voltage but i could not get is stable. Last week i set it to 2400 and i did notice a little improvement that windows 7 feels snappier and my browser is loading a tad faster so when i solved my other problems i am going to tweak it again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am using High LLC, I found things much more consistent with a small swing..
> 
> also keep in mind, there was no load on the chip at the time of the screenshot plus it was running for all of 45 seconds LOL.
> 
> you may be stable (not saying you are not), but normally there is always room for tweaking.
> 
> without diving into bios and checking out my settings, i set my vcore and llc for the cpu so that ti has a little bit of droop. while i set up nb voltage and llc to give me a touch of vboost.
> 
> 1.802 NB was bumped up a notch or two, VDDA was bumped up too 2.6ish in windows (two or three bumps up from stock) a fair amount of tweaking has been done in digi+ menu
> 
> this is what my hwinfo looks like an hour later.. been tab monstering while watching twitch so ya not a heavy load but an average daily load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea... no
> 
> 
> 
> and for good measure
> it can simple ( assuming CPU/lNB ) errors in ram = errors in HDD writes )
> 
> funny story OT i was at best buy ... geek squad was around ( i was working ) and they told the guy he needed to disable AHCI for windows 7 as it gives no performance boosts ~!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I can't read what you just posted but okay lol.
> 
> Well yeah, sounds logical if the CPU/NB is not stable or the ram is not stable its directly linked to the HDD, but the strange thing is that i only have problems with my 3,5 inch drive and not with the others, besides i run my CPU/NB at stock 2200 so that is not the problem. My ram is stable as well so that theory goes out the window.
> 
> Like i said, its the hot swap bay that damaged my HDD i can't find any other conclusion because suddenly my I/O panel died at the same time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I am using High LLC, I found things much more consistent with a small swing..
> 
> also keep in mind, there was no load on the chip at the time of the screenshot plus it was running for all of 45 seconds LOL.
> 
> you may be stable (not saying you are not), but normally there is always room for tweaking.
> 
> without diving into bios and checking out my settings, i set my vcore and llc for the cpu so that ti has a little bit of droop. while i set up nb voltage and llc to give me a touch of vboost.
> 
> 1.802 NB was bumped up a notch or two, VDDA was bumped up too 2.6ish in windows (two or three bumps up from stock) a fair amount of tweaking has been done in digi+ menu
> 
> this is what my hwinfo looks like an hour later.. been tab monstering while watching twitch so ya not a heavy load but an average daily load.


Yes i noticed that too, i had my LLC set to ultra but that makes it swing a lot. I have set it to high and the readings are much more consistent and i have a little more vcore from 1.488 to 1.520.

I have set my what you revering as VDDA is called PLL on gigabyte boards. I set my PLL voltages to 2.695 and PCI-e/NB PLL to 1895.

I also bumped up the FSB from 200 to 201 witch also helped. NB voltage set to 1.200 and the rest is stock except for the ram that is running 1875 8-9-9-24 CR1 ar 1.664 volts.

I see that you have set your CPU/NB to 2700? When i do that i get all problems in windows 7 like, desktop freezes and browser is not working correctly etc etc. The highest i could run was 2800 with a **** load of voltage but i could not get is stable. Last week i set it to 2400 and i did notice a little improvement that windows 7 feels snappier and my browser is loading a tad faster so when i solved my other problems i am going to tweak it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I am using High LLC, I found things much more consistent with a small swing..
> 
> also keep in mind, there was no load on the chip at the time of the screenshot plus it was running for all of 45 seconds LOL.
> 
> you may be stable (not saying you are not), but normally there is always room for tweaking.
> 
> without diving into bios and checking out my settings, i set my vcore and llc for the cpu so that ti has a little bit of droop. while i set up nb voltage and llc to give me a touch of vboost.
> 
> 1.802 NB was bumped up a notch or two, VDDA was bumped up too 2.6ish in windows (two or three bumps up from stock) a fair amount of tweaking has been done in digi+ menu
> 
> this is what my hwinfo looks like an hour later.. been tab monstering while watching twitch so ya not a heavy load but an average daily load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea... no
> 
> 
> 
> and for good measure
> it can simple ( assuming CPU/lNB ) errors in ram = errors in HDD writes )
> 
> funny story OT i was at best buy ... geek squad was around ( i was working ) and they told the guy he needed to disable AHCI for windows 7 as it gives no performance boosts ~!


I can't read what you just posted but okay lol.

Well yeah, sounds logical if the CPU/NB is not stable or the ram is not stable its directly linked to the HDD, but the strange thing is that i only have problems with my 3,5 inch drive and not with the others, besides i run my CPU/NB at stock 2200 so that is not the problem. My ram is stable as well so that theory goes out the window.

Like i said, its the hot swap bay that damaged my HDD i can't find any other conclusion because suddenly my I/O panel died at the same time.


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry, bubble post, i am working on my spoiler and multi quotes lol


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i see your readings are much more consistent than mine, could it be the board that is not reading it correctly? I see you have an Asus CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z


If you notice, he had only had HWinfo open for 47 seconds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Here are current IBT AVX screens from Win & 64bit and Win 8.1 64Bit


IBT AVX on Standard will not give a very good idea of 'stable' - try again with Very High -10 runs minimum!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I tried to make one last push to see what my chip could do... and it tuns out i need over 1.5v to be stable* at 4.5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stable in this case being my definition, able to pass 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.


What CPU/NB Voltage are you running when pushing 1.5V for 4.5Ghz btw? - have you tried bumping it to get the CPU stable?


----------



## LinusBE

That is after about 5 hours of prime95 blend with 6 gig of ram. This chip looks very good. Temps are also very good considering high ambient and I'm just using an H100i. I did upgrade to push pull with 2 NF-F12 and 2 Enermax Vegas fans.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I got mine two months ago, and despite the supposed method of better binned chips being used for the 9000 series now, I got a great little clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hits 4.4Ghz on stock voltage.
> 
> I just wish my 7950 was as fun, I literally can't touch anything on that thing without causing instability


woah unlucky I got mine to 1190/1640 still need to do some long bf4 session but it ran pretty stable so far, also using max voltage on trixx 1.3


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> What CPU/NB Voltage are you running when pushing 1.5V for 4.5Ghz btw? - have you tried bumping it to get the CPU stable?


I did indeed bump the NB voltage it a few notches. I can't remember what it is off the top of my head though.


----------



## LinusBE

I reached 4.8 GHz! This was not possible with my FX8320 on my H100i. I'm very glad and I'll see how much further I can go











This is the 3dmark score I got with this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3607147?

GPU is also overclocked with +100 MHz on the core. This is as far it can go because it's voltage locked.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I reached 4.8 GHz! This was not possible with my FX8320 on my H100i. I'm very glad and I'll see how much further I can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 3dmark score I got with this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3607147?
> 
> GPU is also overclocked with +100 MHz on the core. This is as far it can go because it's voltage locked.


Good to heat this one clocks a lot better.

nice score BTW a lot better than your previous one









now try to beat my GTX660Ti score







my highest physics score is 10028 and graphics score is 6994


----------



## Alastair

@OldBarzo I saw your post.Synister is right. For the ultimate test of stability you want to run IBT at the very least on high settings. But maximum is usually the recommended amount. Now even running those on low setting I can see that those socket temps are quite high. Do you have any sort of VRM cooling or backside socket cooling?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good to heat this one clocks a lot better.
> 
> nice score BTW a lot better than your previous one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now try to beat my GTX660Ti score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my highest physics score is 10028 and graphics score is 6994


This is as high as I can get my gpu: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3607786?

+135 on the core and +70 on the memory with +12mV voltage (the maximum msi afterburner will allow me).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> This is as high as I can get my gpu: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3607786?
> 
> +135 on the core and +70 on the memory with +12mV voltage (the maximum msi afterburner will allow me).


I bet you can do a lot better than that mate, i only have an 660ti and get almost an 7K score.

Does your card allow triple overvolting? I do want to point out that mine is an Power edition and probably is a good clocker because i seen clock speeds far over 1300MHz the highest Ive seen on my card was like 1345 that is why i get that high score.

What power target do you have? I tweaked my bios and set it to 300% and i set my voltage higher as well, now i can play games at 1241MHz on the core and 1750 on the memory.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I bet you can do a lot better than that mate, i only have an 660ti and get almost an 7K score.
> 
> Does your card allow triple overvolting? I do want to point out that mine is an Power edition and probably is a good clocker because i seen clock speeds far over 1300MHz the highest Ive seen on my card was like 1345 that is why i get that high score.
> 
> What power target do you have? I tweaked my bios and set it to 300% and i set my voltage higher as well, now i can play games at 1241MHz on the core and 1750 on the memory.


Power target is 145. The highest in MSI afterburner. The card is voltage locked to 1.212 V. I don't know if that can be helped with a custom BIOS. I haven't really done any research on that topic.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Power target is 145. The highest in MSI afterburner. The card is voltage locked to 1.212 V. I don't know if that can be helped with a custom BIOS. I haven't really done any research on that topic.


1.212 is my maximum voltage as well but that is way to much because it starts to throttle down before it even hits the 145% power target.

Mine clocks best at stock volts with an high power target but yours is way different than mine so maybe you do some more research and maybe you can get an better score.

what about physics? Can you get it higher than 4.8? Also, 3dmark11 favors timings over speed and firestrike favors speed over timings with ram.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1.212 is my maximum voltage as well but that is way to much because it starts to throttle down before it even hits the 145% power target.
> 
> Mine clocks best at stock volts with an high power target but yours is way different than mine so maybe you do some more research and maybe you can get an better score.
> 
> what about physics? Can you get it higher than 4.8? Also, 3dmark11 favors timings over speed and firestrike favors speed over timings with ram.


Okay thank you







I was just trying to get over 10k in physics and at 4.9 GHz I got 9914. I will try to get 10k some other time because I have other things to do now







I just have 1600 MHz RAM so that's not very good, but I'm spending my money on a custom loop in the near future.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Okay thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just trying to get over 10k in physics and at 4.9 GHz I got 9914. I will try to get 10k some other time because I have other things to do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have 1600 MHz RAM so that's not very good, but I'm spending my money on a custom loop in the near future.


Oke nice score man, i hope you will break mine because i have something to do than i guess









I had the same ram as you now have and i was not very happy with it along with the rest of Corsair products but thats another issue lol

They simply would not clock at any voltage and timings so i returned them and got myself some very nice G.Skill ripjawsX and i could not be more happy with my ram.

I am not saying that yours are no good i am just sharing my experience with them, good luck


----------



## LinusBE

I tried overclocking my memory once but it failed at 1866 10-10-10-30 so I just gave up  the little increase in speed isn't worth the high timings. I have a lot of corsair products and I'm happy


----------



## Synister

@hurricane28 @LinusBE Guys - just a tip. If you're going OT between each other, switch to PMs!


----------



## hurricane28

Oh so you have trouble at overclocking them as well hmm.

and yes you are right, at some point the timings and speed cancel each other out so there is no gain to do so.

I am happy with the aesthetics and performance of most of Corsair products yes but in my experience they don't last longer than a year so i am not very happy with that and hopefully they will help me out like they promised otherwise its the last product i ever buy from them.


----------



## Zig-Zag

Updated 990FX Extreme 3


----------



## Tyrael

Hi guys,

I am also owning the FX 8320. I am running it at 4 GHz at 1.36 voltage. If I take voltages more down than this, I get some Black Screens. Anyone has a hint for me why cant go down like others?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Power target is 145. The highest in MSI afterburner. The card is voltage locked to 1.212 V. I don't know if that can be helped with a custom BIOS. I haven't really done any research on that topic.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1289489/gtx-600-series-unlocked-voltage-bios-downloads-and-tools/7560#post_22597252

DJ is a very helpful fellow. Hit him up.

OT: power target is your friend.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also owning the FX 8320. I am running it at 4 GHz at 1.36 voltage. If I take voltages more down than this, I get some Black Screens. Anyone has a hint for me why cant go down like others?


We need a lot more info to even start to help you mate. Start by filling inRigBuilder, and inserting it into your Signature.

Also you'd be best finding your stock VID, setting Vcore to the stock VID, and then working down from there!

You can find your VID by running HWinfo, with all settings @ Stock.


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Question: Have a Coolermaster Seidon 120v AIO with push pull fans and want to know which is best, exhaust or input to maintain best CPU temperatures.

Sent from my HUAWEI MediaPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Question: Have a Coolermaster Seidon 120v AIO with push pull fans and want to know which is best, exhaust or input to maintain best CPU temperatures.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MediaPad using Tapatalk


Exhaust so it doesn't store a lot of extra heat in your case.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also owning the FX 8320. I am running it at 4 GHz at 1.36 voltage. If I take voltages more down than this, I get some Black Screens. Anyone has a hint for me why cant go down like others?


Hi!

Try to see how much voltage do you need for 3.9ghz. Maybe that way is better for you. Less voltage less heat.

Also did you disable APM and HPC. And what is your LLC setting, my works great on Medium.(gigabyte ud3p)

Im running 3.9ghz at 1.236V


----------



## Tyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Try to see how much voltage do you need for 3.9ghz. Maybe that way is better for you. Less voltage less heat.
> 
> Also did you disable APM and HPC. And what is your LLC setting, my works great on Medium.(gigabyte ud3p)
> 
> Im running 3.9ghz at 1.236V


I disabled APM but HPC is enabled. LLC settings are normal. I have also the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrael*
> 
> I disabled APM but HPC is enabled. LLC settings are normal. I have also the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3.


Mine is 970A UD3P. I think I need 1.272 for 4ghz- with llc on medium.

Try your LLC settings and see if it helps. Normal maybe turned off llc


----------



## Tyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Try to see how much voltage do you need for 3.9ghz. Maybe that way is better for you. Less voltage less heat.
> 
> Also did you disable APM and HPC. And what is your LLC setting, my works great on Medium.(gigabyte ud3p)
> 
> Im running 3.9ghz at 1.236V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> Mine is 970A UD3P. I think I need 1.272 for 4ghz- with llc on medium.
> 
> Try your LLC settings and see if it helps. Normal maybe turned off llc


I will give it a try. Thanks so far.


----------



## Synister

@Tyrael I gave you some very solid advice as to where to start when wanting to underclock. Maybe give it a try?


----------



## repo_man

I know I saw mention of it before, but it's lost in the pages. Has anyone had good experience pushing the fsb? I have a Sabertooth and an 8320. I'm currently running a 25.5 multi on 200 fsb to get me right at 5.1. I've gotten the chip to boot higher but didn't have a PSU to power a higher OC. I've now got a 1kw psu, so I'm ready to push it higher and was wondering if I'd get better results trying a lower multi and higher fsb with these speeds I'm at.


----------



## Deadboy90

So just to be clear: there's no way a functioning HX850 would get overloaded and shut down while running an OCd 8320 and 7950 correct?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So just to be clear: there's no way a functioning HX850 would get overloaded and shut down while running an OCd 8320 and 7950 correct?


I'd imagine not, just guessing. I ran my 5ghz 8320, water loop, 13 fans, and hdds on my TX750. Use the psu calculator here to check though.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I'd imagine not, just guessing. I ran my 5ghz 8320, water loop, 13 fans, and hdds on my TX750. Use the psu calculator here to check though.


Nope not even half of the 850w its rated for. Wonderful, my third Corsair PSU has crapped out.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Nope not even half of the 850w its rated for. Wonderful, my third Corsair PSU has crapped out.


You have the worst luck (everything that works well for everyone else usually fails on you), try using a generic OEM PSU


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> You have the worst luck (everything that works well for everyone else usually fails on you), try using a generic OEM PSU


Hmm well I do have a 400w Diablotech around here somewhere. Maybe I'll put that in. Hey you guys smell smoke?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Question: Have a Coolermaster Seidon 120v AIO with push pull fans and want to know which is best, exhaust or input to maintain best CPU temperatures.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MediaPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust so it doesn't store a lot of extra heat in your case.
Click to expand...

incorrect, intake is better 98% of the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> I know I saw mention of it before, but it's lost in the pages. Has anyone had good experience pushing the fsb? I have a Sabertooth and an 8320. I'm currently running a 25.5 multi on 200 fsb to get me right at 5.1. I've gotten the chip to boot higher but didn't have a PSU to power a higher OC. I've now got a 1kw psu, so I'm ready to push it higher and was wondering if I'd get better results trying a lower multi and higher fsb with these speeds I'm at.


no difference, some say there is but have yet to show any proof
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So just to be clear: there's no way a functioning HX850 would get overloaded and shut down while running an OCd 8320 and 7950 correct?


possible. yes likely no.

oced ~ 300w each. suicide possible. but i doubt it ( pushing 5.5ghz maybe .... ect, highly unlikely !~ )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So just to be clear: there's no way a functioning HX850 would get overloaded and shut down while running an OCd 8320 and 7950 correct?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine not, just guessing. I ran my 5ghz 8320, water loop, 13 fans, and hdds on my TX750. Use the psu calculator here to check though.
Click to expand...

@shilka rule 101, DO NOT USE nor TRUST online psu calculators, as they are usually wrong


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> possible. yes likely no.
> 
> oced ~ 300w each. suicide possible. but i doubt it ( pushing 5.5ghz maybe .... ect, highly unlikely


Yes it wasn't a suicide. 4.5ghz with1.48v. [email protected] 1150/1500 on 1.244v. Just playing BF4.


----------



## StrongForce

I was watching some CPU review and they showed cinebench scores for both single thread and multi thread so it made me think about doing it for my CPU currently clocked at 4635mhz, but I just got my new fan for the nd-14 shipped today and I'm pretty sure I can go back to 4.7 safely and even a bit more with some luck !

but here are the screens, was just wondering about the single threaded performance it seems a bit low, unlike the multithreaded score with almost goes toe to toe with a 4770k @ 4.4 !





it's cinebench 15 btw seems to be the latest oh and yea in the review the stock FX-8350 one thread score 100 so I guess it's normal, altought I don't get the intel scores one threaded doesn't match what they say on this page : http://techreport.com/review/26789/core-i7-4790k-devil-canyon-overclocking-revisited/2


----------



## mus1mus

simple. FX line, low single thread but with 8 cores.

i5-4690K - High Single thread; 4 cores - 4 threads

i7-4790K - High single thread performance; 4 cores - 8 threads

i7-4960X - lower than 4790K single thread; 6 cores - 12 threads.

Multithreaded = number of cores/threads matter. Low single thread but with more core/thread count wins

FX > i5

4960X > 4790K


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

83xx/9xxx FX's single thread performance sits somewhere in between first gen icore and second gen icore

if steamroller came to FX it might be closer to sandy bridge but still not on par with, if FX gets an excavator theoretically it will be around Ivy bridge for single thread.

hoping that the new k12 uarch brings up much closer to haswell single thread. but not holding my breath.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> simple. FX line, low single thread but with 8 cores.
> 
> i5-4690K - High Single thread; 4 cores - 4 threads
> 
> i7-4790K - High single thread performance; 4 cores - 8 threads
> 
> i7-4960X - lower than 4790K single thread; 6 cores - 12 threads.
> 
> Multithreaded = number of cores/threads matter. Low single thread but with more core/thread count wins
> 
> FX > i5
> 
> 4960X > 4790K


for single thread... 4790k>4960x

4960x is Ivy bridge. mainstream socket has always been ahead in single thread.

and for gaming unless higher res with multi gpu 4790k > 4960x

games are not capping out 8 thread processors. let alone 12 thread processors.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 83xx/9xxx FX's single thread performance sits somewhere in between first gen icore and second gen icore
> 
> if steamroller came to FX it might be closer to sandy bridge but still not on par with, if FX gets an excavator theoretically it will be around Ivy bridge for single thread.
> 
> hoping that the new k12 uarch brings up much closer to haswell single thread. but not holding my breath.
> for single thread... 4790k>4960x
> 
> 4960x is Ivy bridge. mainstream socket has always been ahead in single thread.
> 
> and for gaming unless higher res with multi gpu 4790k > 4960x
> 
> games are not capping out 8 thread processors. let alone 12 thread processors.


Indicated:







Quote:


> i7-4960X - lower than 4790K


It's IVY-Bridge E. Yes, coz Haswell-E aint out yet.


----------



## StrongForce

Would be awesome if AMD indeed increased single threaded performance for the next gen, I have heard that games like skyrim are more single threaded, I have downloaded it again and will install some mods and run tests, hope the min fps doesn't suffer too much







.

PS: just ran a stress test with 27° ambiant and case closed, overheat, bah ! this cpu is really a monster lol.

The thing I can do is try to find a stable 4.7 and see what temp I get while playing bf4 64p, and if I don't crash means it will be stable, because stress testing really puts the cpu through alot= too much heat, I'll check that tomorow


----------



## Tivan

Strange finding, I get 1-2 gflops (~85->~87) more in IBT if I increase CPU-NB voltage slightly past what I had prime stable for a while. And lowering ram current capacity drops my gflops in it to under 80 (all ram slots used), oh well.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Strange finding, I get 1-2 gflops (~85->~87) more in IBT if I increase CPU-NB voltage slightly past what I had prime stable for a while. And lowering ram current capacity drops my gflops in it to under 80 (all ram slots used), oh well.


you can run it a few times at same settings and get that variance


----------



## Tyrael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @Tyrael I gave you some very solid advice as to where to start when wanting to underclock. Maybe give it a try?


Thanks Synister, I did not see your first comment. I will try it at weekend. I will post later the results.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Strange finding, I get 1-2 gflops (~85->~87) more in IBT if I increase CPU-NB voltage slightly past what I had prime stable for a while. And lowering ram current capacity drops my gflops in it to under 80 (all ram slots used), oh well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Strange finding, I get 1-2 gflops (~85->~87) more in IBT if I increase CPU-NB voltage slightly past what I had prime stable for a while. And lowering ram current capacity drops my gflops in it to under 80 (all ram slots used), oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> you can run it a few times at same settings and get that variance
Click to expand...

This is actually a very real thing, I use it when really pushing for benchmark points. There's a difference between where it'll run and where it runs really well.


----------



## xLPGx

Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?


I dunno, my FX - 8350 and 3770K I 7 are about the same http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1951174/fs/2062895


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, my FX - 8350 and 3770K I 7 are about the same http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1951174/fs/2062895
Click to expand...

But your'e Intel's drivers are behind?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?


FX and i5 can compete in Physics score but in the combined the FX will be lower.

From what i've seen the Physics test will load up all 8 cores but the combined will load up 6 max

So you can get a higher Graphics and Physics score but still beaten because of the lower combined

Example:

i5-3570k + Xfire R9 290's = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2012410

FX-8350 + Xfire R9 290's = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX and i5 can compete in Physics score but in the combined the FX will be lower.
> 
> From what i've seen the Physics test will load up all 8 cores but the combined will load up 6 max
> 
> So you can get a higher Graphics and Physics score but still beaten because of the lower combined
> 
> Example:
> 
> i5-3570k + Xfire R9 290's = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2012410
> 
> FX-8350 + Xfire R9 290's = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2060615/fs/2030024
Me against someone with worse core clock on his 280x. Still wins. Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, my FX - 8350 and 3770K I 7 are about the same http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1951174/fs/2062895
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your'e Intel's drivers are behind?
Click to expand...

Here's one with the same drivers

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1384013/fs/779184


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, my FX - 8350 and 3770K I 7 are about the same http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1951174/fs/2062895
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your'e Intel's drivers are behind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's one with the same drivers
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1384013/fs/779184
Click to expand...

Ah! Okies cool. I like that. I wonder why the combined scores are nerfed?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, my FX - 8350 and 3770K I 7 are about the same http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1951174/fs/2062895
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But your'e Intel's drivers are behind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's one with the same drivers
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1384013/fs/779184
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! Okies cool. I like that. I wonder why the combined scores are nerfed?
Click to expand...

I think we all know why.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Could someone explain the relatively low combined score in fire strike an FX rig compared to say an Intel i5 rig?


combined firestrike uses only 4 cores.. so that 4 cores that perform better score better.

its all about the single thread advantage for each thead that out scores.. the FX..


----------



## LordOfTots

That sounds sleazy to me, especially given the optimization of other tests.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> combined firestrike uses only 4 cores.. so that 4 cores that perform better score better.
> 
> its all about the single thread advantage for each thead that out scores.. the FX..


That's just stupid, why make the physics test use all 8 but nerf it down to 4 for the combined?

oh wait...... i know


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i also neglected to mention likely compiler BS


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> combined firestrike uses only 4 cores.. so that 4 cores that perform better score better.
> 
> its all about the single thread advantage for each thead that out scores.. the FX..
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid, why make the physics test use all 8 but nerf it down to 4 for the combined?
> 
> oh wait...... i know
Click to expand...

Because it uses DX11 and unlike Mantle/DX12 actually multithreading rendering code is a serious pain.


----------



## tdbone1

just wanted to say im in the club with fx 8320 and I think its gonna be a good one.
im at 23x multi with llc on high for cpu and nb.
+.0750 offset volts on cpu.
did 1hr of P95 small fft

this is with STOCK HSF bat fan flipped over
I couldn't get it go above 3500rpm no matter what I did when running P95 until it got above 70C then is started to slowly kick in but way to slow
anyone have any idea what I could expect with a descent cooler?
water is ok to factor in In guess

I tried to do 24x for 4.8ghz with +.14 cpu offset and it would start to run P95 but heat would build fast and I would have to stop it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> just wanted to say im in the club with fx 8320 and I think its gonna be a good one.
> im at 23x multi with llc on high for cpu and nb.
> +.0750 offset volts on cpu.
> did 1hr of P95 small fft
> 
> this is with STOCK HSF bat fan flipped over
> I couldn't get it go above 3500rpm no matter what I did when running P95 until it got above 70C then is started to slowly kick in but way to slow
> anyone have any idea what I could expect with a descent cooler?
> water is ok to factor in In guess
> 
> I tried to do 24x for 4.8ghz with +.14 cpu offset and it would start to run P95 but heat would build fast and I would have to stop it


You're lucky in there mate.









That's a good CPU I guess.

If you're aiming 4.8 and up, go for 240mm AIO At least. Or go full on water with nothing less than a 240mm rad for the CPU alone.

For Air Coolers, Dual towers like the Phanteks, Noctua, and Thermalright would net you around 4.7 GHz or 1.5 Vcore whichever comes in first.


----------



## tdbone1

had to change cpu llc to ultra high

made volts go upto 1.332

getting a lot hotter.
cpu package at top = 74 and cpu 0 in middle = 74 but ROG T0 = 66

stopped P95 and just gonna stick with it for gaming as temps are a lot lower

with my running at close to 7k rpm with fan flipped upside down would an evo cooler work but be quitter or will the fan not speed that high and therefore not cool as what im getting now?

maybe I should just go with something cheaper but better then what I got


----------



## mus1mus

hussssh.. People here are irritated to that 212..
lol

It's a tad better but not much. You'll have more headaches if you're opting for much higher clocks.

been there. switched coolers 3 times. stock>hyper 612 PWM > Silver Arrow > Water


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're lucky in there mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good CPU I guess.
> 
> If you're aiming 4.8 and up, go for 240mm AIO At least. Or go full on water with nothing less than a 240mm rad for the CPU alone.
> 
> For Air Coolers, Dual towers like the Phanteks, Noctua, and Thermalright would net you around 4.7 GHz or 1.5 Vcore whichever comes in first.


just not sure what to do...
could throw down a $100 for an h100i or pay $150 for a top of the line mini itx and get a i5 4thgen if I sell my crosshair v formula-z and fx 8320

know what I mean?
$100 + my motherbard and cpu and ram could get me new mb and i5 or i7
+$30 I could maybe find a used air cooler off ebay?
maybe an h50 or h60 or h70 for a lil more


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> just not sure what to do...
> could throw down a $100 for an h100i or pay $150 for a top of the line mini itx and get a i5 4thgen if I sell my crosshair v formula-z and fx 8320
> 
> know what I mean?
> $100 + my motherbard and cpu and ram could get me new mb and i5 or i7
> +$30 I could maybe find a used air cooler off ebay?
> maybe an h50 or h60 or h70 for a lil more


You would trade all that for another processor and mobo that basically rivals the one you already have in multi-threaded performance? Seems like wasted effort to me.







but it's up to you nonetheless.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Sad day... well sorta...

went to test something with my old 580, got into bios to change the fan header speed on my bottom intake... just get to that tab and the computer freezes,

reboot.. black screen, no activity monitor went to sleep, checked all outputs on the card.

ripped it out of the system, threw it into my kaveri, black screen again.. sleeping monitor. well my kaveri is on 8.1 and i don't know how much crud the OS gives if you try to switch GPU as i've not really tried..

so i grab an old 500gb HDD, fresh install of windows7 on it from a month or so ago, my kaveri boots up with its iGPU (need to make sure the drive still worked before i used it for testing) went back into bios, switched primary graphics to the PCI-e and hooked up a monitor to it, computer booted into the Kaveri iGPU with no sign of the 580.

toss it into my CHVFZ (gpu.dimm post.. love it) with my lightning running the monitor.. fans spin on the 580, power LEDs light up, just nothing there.. bios can't see it, windows can't see it.

oh well.. 2 months left on warranty LMAO, so ya they don't repair gpus they just replace. I seriously doubt they will have a 580 DC2 still kicking around.. so i was told if that is that case high chance of getting something comparable. I wonder which metric they go buy, price of the unit new and equivalent value or the performance...

I'll be pretty stoked to get a 780 just kuz there are not more 580s and 680s.. seriously doubt that is the case but if it is SCORE!


----------



## untore

guys can you answer this question...can ram even if kept a stock frequency cause freezes if running with high cpu clocks +5ghz or I should never consider modifying driving/timings if I keep them on stock?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> guys can you answer this question...can ram even if kept a stock frequency cause freezes if running with high cpu clocks +5ghz or I should never consider modifying driving/timings if I keep them on stock?


Ram not as such, but the CPU/NB yes, which is working with your Ram. Try bumping the CPU/NB Voltage a notch or two, and maybe the same on your Ram if it still occurs.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> guys can you answer this question...can ram even if kept a stock frequency cause freezes if running with high cpu clocks +5ghz or I should never consider modifying driving/timings if I keep them on stock?


yes, esp if ram went bad... or your cpu cant handle the stock freq

if you re at 5ghz you should bump other settings, we need to see some bios screens


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> guys can you answer this question...can ram even if kept a stock frequency cause freezes if running with high cpu clocks +5ghz or I should never consider modifying driving/timings if I keep them on stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> guys can you answer this question...can ram even if kept a stock frequency cause freezes if running with high cpu clocks +5ghz or I should never consider modifying driving/timings if I keep them on stock?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, esp if ram went bad... or your cpu cant handle the stock freq
> 
> if you re at 5ghz you should bump other settings, we need to see some bios screens
Click to expand...

that or you mucked up your bio's trying to get to 5+.

simple solution, write down your last full stable settings, re flash your bios, try again.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> You would trade all that for another processor and mobo that basically rivals the one you already have in multi-threaded performance? Seems like wasted effort to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's up to you nonetheless.


the problem im having is this mboard is designed for tri-sli or quad fire
sounds to me that this cheap will bottleneck a pair of gtx 770s let alone anything better.
from what I read I can gain 20fps just by switching to intel on bf4 ultra at 1080P with my same vcard with just 1

so the question is...how can I get more fps the cheapest way in bf4


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> the problem im having is this mboard is designed for tri-sli or quad fire
> sounds to me that this cheap will bottleneck a pair of gtx 770s let alone anything better.
> from what I read I can gain 20fps just by switching to intel on bf4 ultra at 1080P with my same vcard with just 1
> 
> so the question is...how can I get more fps the cheapest way in bf4


Go Mantle


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> You would trade all that for another processor and mobo that basically rivals the one you already have in multi-threaded performance? Seems like wasted effort to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's up to you nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> the problem im having is this mboard is designed for tri-sli or quad fire
> sounds to me that this cheap will bottleneck a pair of gtx 770s let alone anything better.
> from what I read I can gain 20fps just by switching to intel on bf4 ultra at 1080P with my same vcard with just 1
> 
> so the question is...how can I get more fps the cheapest way in bf4
Click to expand...

pretty sure 290x's are a higher grade card last time i check...

also there are quite a few running 3 or 4 of them with these processors...

so what are you on about?

psst, 780 ti only has issues with horrible coded games.. ie anything from blizzard. but modern game like BF4, not an issue at all..


----------



## tdbone1

right now im at 4.5ghz with stock cooling and gtx 770 is 100% a lot when im 1080P ultra with no AA and no motion blur. I should really just be in 1080P high with stock motion blur for it to play correctly (above 60fps)
I have read in another thread on these forums http://www.overclock.net/t/1420963/fx-8350-paired-with-evga-sc-gtx-770-sli and it sounds like the guy tried it and when in sli the vcards are only being used 50% even when overclock to 5ghz.

so maybe I should think/research keeping this cpu and selling the 770 and get 290x?

what do I do with all these bare spots on the mboard then?
sounds like the cpu is gonna be a bottleneck no matter what with amd.... maybe not the 9xxxx series but the 8xxxx series as far as sli/cfx

would really like to know from someone that is running a similar config

here is an 3rd gen i7 3770K with 2 gtx 780 ti 3dmark
http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.159500148.898813793.1406147923#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpuname/fs/P/Intel%20Core%20i7-3770K%20Processor&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3770K Processor

here is fx 8350 with same cards
http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.194072420.898813793.1406147923#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1541/908/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD FX-8350&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
these were both in #1 spots

intel smoking amd when in sli/cfx

even if you take the #2 place intel with 20k score its still really killing amd.

so im in a delima
I really think I need to get rid of this board and cpu and ram and just get a asus itx and 4690k I think

r9 280x is actually more in my price range if I sell this gtx 770 and go that route
so in the end it would prob be this board with 2 r9 280x or intel and 2 gtx 770s


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> right now im at 4.5ghz with stock cooling and gtx 770 is 100% a lot when im 1080P ultra with no AA and no motion blur. I should really just be in 1080P high with stock motion blur for it to play correctly (above 60fps)
> I have read in another thread on these forums http://www.overclock.net/t/1420963/fx-8350-paired-with-evga-sc-gtx-770-sli and it sounds like the guy tried it and when in sli the vcards are only being used 50% even when overclock to 5ghz.
> 
> so maybe I should think/research keeping this cpu and selling the 770 and get 290x?
> 
> what do I do with all these bare spots on the mboard then?
> sounds like the cpu is gonna be a bottleneck no matter what with amd.... maybe not the 9xxxx series but the 8xxxx series as far as sli/cfx
> 
> would really like to know from someone that is running a similar config
> 
> here is an 3rd gen i7 3770K with 2 gtx 780 ti 3dmark
> http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.159500148.898813793.1406147923#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpuname/fs/P/Intel%20Core%20i7-3770K%20Processor&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> 
> here is fx 8350 with same cards
> http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.194072420.898813793.1406147923#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1541/908/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD FX-8350&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> these were both in #1 spots
> 
> intel smoking amd when in sli/cfx
> 
> even if you take the #2 place intel with 20k score its still really killing amd.
> 
> so im in a delima
> I really think I need to get rid of this board and cpu and ram and just get a asus itx and 4690k I think
> 
> r9 280x is actually more in my price range if I sell this gtx 770 and go that route
> so in the end it would prob be this board with 2 r9 280x or intel and 2 gtx 770s


you need to level your playing field a little..

first post, the OP doesn't not how to check stability. essentially voids any info in that thread. other then he is not stable.

second, find me a game that uses atleast 4 cores that top end single gpu's average a 6-8 fps frame rate with high end amd processors.

third, synthetic benchmark first place scores.. general not a good metric of measure for 3 simple characters. LN2.

fourth, yes intel has better single thread performance.

fifth, used 890fx board and a 8320 DOES NOT equal a asus itx and a 4690k in terms of being able to make that budget by selling those parts. for essentially more or less the same performance.

sixth, last time i checked itx board only have one PCIe slot so good luck sli/xfiring on that platform(for that budget), and considering the size if you want to overclock you should go with a tuf or an ROG so ya not cheap.

seventh, why crossfire or sli @ 1080p/60? especially a 770.. a card that plays ball @ 1440p

eight, your issue is your CPU cooling not your GPU.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

FX-8350 @5.0 paired with 2 R9 290's in BF4 1080p Ultra and i pull over 200 fps

Firestrike scores don't really mean anything about gaming because we don't play Firestrike.

The are many people in here running Multi-GPU setups on 990FX and it's fine.

A 290x will improve your situation much more than swapping out to an Ivy setup will.


----------



## Tivan

@tdbone1

If the card's often at 100% and low framerate maybe it's TDP throttling? try increasing power tune.
When I test my amd card in furmark/heaven bench, raising the amd equivalent increases fps while load and core speed is at max either way c;


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> right now im at 4.5ghz with stock cooling and gtx 770 is 100% a lot when im 1080P ultra with no AA and no motion blur. I should really just be in 1080P high with stock motion blur for it to play correctly (above 60fps)
> I have read in another thread on these forums http://www.overclock.net/t/1420963/fx-8350-paired-with-evga-sc-gtx-770-sli and it sounds like the guy tried it and when in sli the vcards are only being used 50% even when overclock to 5ghz.
> 
> so maybe I should think/research keeping this cpu and selling the 770 and get 290x?
> 
> what do I do with all these bare spots on the mboard then?
> sounds like the cpu is gonna be a bottleneck no matter what with amd.... maybe not the 9xxxx series but the 8xxxx series as far as sli/cfx
> 
> would really like to know from someone that is running a similar config
> 
> here is an 3rd gen i7 3770K with 2 gtx 780 ti 3dmark
> http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.159500148.898813793.1406147923#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpuname/fs/P/Intel%20Core%20i7-3770K%20Processor&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> 
> here is fx 8350 with same cards
> http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.194072420.898813793.1406147923#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1541/908/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD FX-8350&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> these were both in #1 spots
> 
> intel smoking amd when in sli/cfx
> 
> even if you take the #2 place intel with 20k score its still really killing amd.
> 
> so im in a delima
> I really think I need to get rid of this board and cpu and ram and just get a asus itx and 4690k I think
> 
> r9 280x is actually more in my price range if I sell this gtx 770 and go that route
> so in the end it would prob be this board with 2 r9 280x or intel and 2 gtx 770s


For starters, if you read that thread all the way through his problem was fixed when he re-formatted (AMD/Nvidia drivers don't like each other)

a 770 is enough for 1080p 60fps for quite some time but if you want to go SLI then you can.

as for Firestrike......as before they aren't realistic for gaming performance, they give an indication but not the full story.

And as Flail pointed out, an ITX board will only have one PCIe slot so you'd be one one card anyways and the small perf increase isn't worth the cash imo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX-8350 @5.0 paired with 2 R9 290's in BF4 1080p Ultra and i pull over 200 fps
> 
> Firestrike scores don't really mean anything about gaming because we don't play Firestrike.
> 
> The are many people in here running Multi-GPU setups on 990FX and it's fine.
> 
> A 290x will improve your situation much more than swapping out to an Ivy setup will.


IIRC i was getting 47-68ish FPS in BF4 with my 780TI (1218mhz core) @ 1440p not a full map mind you.. also pretty sure it was up there in settings.

if battlelog wasn't such a flaky PITA i'd consider benching it..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC i was getting 47-68ish FPS in BF4 with my 780TI (1218mhz core) @ 1440p not a full map mind you.. also pretty sure it was up there in settings.
> 
> if battlelog wasn't such a flaky PITA i'd consider benching it..


At 1440p Ultra i get around 80-100fps in a full 64p server, on High i get 120+ consistently with no issues.

That's with my GPU's at stock mind you.

I've been playing it on my 'Away from Home" Rig and i'm still getting 50-70fps on High settings.

And yeah, it's a pita to bench.....i normally use the Test Range for my benching


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC i was getting 47-68ish FPS in BF4 with my 780TI (1218mhz core) @ 1440p not a full map mind you.. also pretty sure it was up there in settings.
> 
> if battlelog wasn't such a flaky PITA i'd consider benching it..
> 
> 
> 
> At 1440p Ultra i get around 80-100fps in a full 64p server, on High i get 120+ consistently with no issues.
> 
> That's with my GPU's at stock mind you.
> 
> I've been playing it on my 'Away from Home" Rig and i'm still getting 50-70fps on High settings.
> 
> And yeah, it's a pita to bench.....i normally use the Test Range for my benching
Click to expand...

i thought about test range but it is totally not indicitive of the multi player.. maybe the campaign.. i think i can handle another play thru to find a benchable spot and then a however much time it takes to write an autoit script to match up movements


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i thought about test range but it is totally not indicitive of the multi player.. maybe the campaign.. i think i can handle another play thru to find a benchable spot and then a however much time it takes to write an autoit script to match up movements


I normally use the Test Range due to not being able to play online (crappy net at home) so that's really the only way i can do it.

I try to run some MP benches when i do manage to play Online but it's rare and only happens every 2-3 months or so.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i thought about test range but it is totally not indicitive of the multi player.. maybe the campaign.. i think i can handle another play thru to find a benchable spot and then a however much time it takes to write an autoit script to match up movements
> 
> 
> 
> I normally use the Test Range due to not being able to play online (crappy net at home) so that's really the only way i can do it.
> 
> I try to run some MP benches when i do manage to play Online but it's rare and only happens every 2-3 months or so.
Click to expand...

are they still doing this battlelog thing for hardline? or have they come back to their senses and used a regular launcher like everyone else.?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are they still doing this battlelog thing for hardline? or have they come back to their senses and used a regular launcher like everyone else.?


They are indeed still using it, gg pls nerf.


----------



## tdbone1

lots of good info there.
I been playing bf series since the beginning and it always has been a demanding game.
a lot of us spend the cheese just to play the demanding game as near perfect as possible.

can I attach a hardwareinfo64 csv file?
I gonna try
its of my rig at 4.5ghz with evga gtx 770 2gb acx stock
its not about the high fps its about the LOW.
we want the minimum framerate to be high.
the frame per ms to be low

when in a serious battle with lots of action and explosions you want it to be smooth as possible

here is that csv file in 1080P "HIGH" with no motion blur

1080P_high.CSV 453k .CSV file


the 1st map was gulf of oman and 2nd map was I think Caspian but not sure.
you can see where it changes



as far as benchmarking goes.
just join some 64 player maps and do some infantry flag capturing and do some flying.
flay a whole round and have hwinfo64 record
really good way to benchmark I believe.

I would like to see how your guys's systems run too
there is actually 3 map changes in the csv file I attached and the pic above reflects it.
the problem im having is 1080P high is having frame drops at crucial times.
I could live with it maybe if I could get 1080P to play perfect...would really like 1080P ultra but that's ok
to get 1080P high to play perfect it looks like I either need another cpu (intel not 4690k) like I stated above but the i7 4770K or its unlocked refresh counterpart OR a better vcard that hopefully would not be to much more $
I really don't think the 4.5ghz amd can do it.
I for sure wouldn't not even invest another $300 to get another gtx 770 as there is no way it would utilize it.
3dmark although not the best benchmark does fully utilize the cpu and vcards and the low sli/cfx scores reflect what its capabilities are.
sad to say but your not being smart if you take this cpu and sli / cfx with anything equaling 770's or higher as the price per perf would be terrible


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> lots of good info there.
> I been playing bf series since the beginning and it always has been a demanding game.
> a lot of us spend the cheese just to play the demanding game as near perfect as possible.
> 
> can I attach a hardwareinfo64 csv file?
> I gonna try
> its of my rig at 4.5ghz with evga gtx 770 2gb acx stock
> its not about the high fps its about the LOW.
> we want the minimum framerate to be high.
> the frame per ms to be low
> 
> when in a serious battle with lots of action and explosions you want it to be smooth as possible
> 
> here is that csv file in 1080P "HIGH" with no motion blur
> 
> 1080P_high.CSV 453k .CSV file
> 
> 
> the 1st map was gulf of oman and 2nd map was I think Caspian but not sure.
> you can see where it changes
> 
> 
> 
> as far as benchmarking goes.
> just join some 64 player maps and do some infantry flag capturing and do some flying.
> flay a whole round and have hwinfo64 record
> really good way to benchmark I believe.


I listed min and max fps. as i didn't benchmark i've always got hwinfo and riva tuna running. updating once a second. so no way i can even guess frame time with that, i would join a full map if battlelog would let me.

also for bench marking you want something that you can replicate so you can compare the exact same thing that is why many use synthetics as metrics. its just better for reducing variables. the benchmarks you see in reviews are generally always an average of 5 or 10 runs, atleast from a reputable reviewer. and most if not half the time not canned benches they are sections of a game that are deemed taxing due to FPS drops, high particle activity whatever that will make a gpu work.

with some easy math i can theorize what my average fps was. somewhere in the 52-57 fps range. so a minimum of 47ish fps and an average of 55fps ish. @ 1440p cranked.. i'm not worried about a bottleneck, atleast not in this game.


----------



## an65001

You've overclocked that 8320 using its stock cooler, and undervolted it. IDK if you checked stability or not and how you did it. I don't think you should be expecting good results in such a situation. Just saying.

My advice is saving up for a nice AIO cooler so that CPU doesn't throttle down and remains stable, or getting one used (just make sure its from a reputable source).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> lots of good info there.
> I been playing bf series since the beginning and it always has been a demanding game.
> a lot of us spend the cheese just to play the demanding game as near perfect as possible.
> 
> can I attach a hardwareinfo64 csv file?
> I gonna try
> its of my rig at 4.5ghz with evga gtx 770 2gb acx stock
> its not about the high fps its about the LOW.
> we want the minimum framerate to be high.
> the frame per ms to be low
> 
> when in a serious battle with lots of action and explosions you want it to be smooth as possible
> 
> here is that csv file in 1080P "HIGH" with no motion blur
> 
> 1080P_high.CSV 453k .CSV file
> 
> 
> the 1st map was gulf of oman and 2nd map was I think Caspian but not sure.
> you can see where it changes
> 
> 
> 
> as far as benchmarking goes.
> just join some 64 player maps and do some infantry flag capturing and do some flying.
> flay a whole round and have hwinfo64 record
> really good way to benchmark I believe.
> 
> I would like to see how your guys's systems run too
> there is actually 3 map changes in the csv file I attached and the pic above reflects it.
> the problem im having is 1080P high is having frame drops at crucial times.
> I could live with it maybe if I could get 1080P to play perfect...would really like 1080P ultra but that's ok
> to get 1080P high to play perfect it looks like I either need another cpu (intel not 4690k) like I stated above but the i7 4770K or its unlocked refresh counterpart OR a better vcard that hopefully would not be to much more $
> I really don't think the 4.5ghz amd can do it.
> I for sure wouldn't not even invest another $300 to get another gtx 770 as there is no way it would utilize it.
> 3dmark although not the best benchmark does fully utilize the cpu and vcards and the low sli/cfx scores reflect what its capabilities are.
> sad to say but your not being smart if you take this cpu and sli / cfx with anything equaling 770's or higher as the price per perf would be terrible


There is no bottleneck there though. Look at your CPU usage there. You are capping around 70%-80% usage there. If you were bottlenecking your CPU would be pegged to 100% and your GPU would not be 100%. I must agree with an65001 that trying to run 4.5GHz on a stock cooler will not net you the best results. I think get a better cooler. Maybe a Noctua NH-D15 or A Corsair H100I or similar. Remove any possibility of any CPU throttling. Cause you might not be completely stable.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no bottleneck there though. Look at your CPU usage there. You are capping around 70%-80% usage there. If you were bottlenecking your CPU would be pegged to 100% and your GPU would not be 100%. I must agree with an65001 that trying to run 4.5GHz on a stock cooler will not net you the best results. I think get a better cooler. Maybe a Noctua NH-D15 or A Corsair H100I or similar. Remove any possibility of any CPU throttling. Cause you might not be completely stable.


make it a gtx 780 or gtx 770 and tell me if I would bottleneck....

I think its pretty safe to assume yes
3dmark11 results verify this when you look up same setup vs intel setup.

I had linked to those results in this thread.

to the other poster that asked about me throttling or stable.
I can run P95 small fft for 1hr.
its not 24hr stable tested yet but I would get cpu temps upto 64C and socket (I believe to 80C)
that is currently my thermal wall with this cooling.

so my point is this.
this current system is (with bf4 multiplayer) in 1080P on high with no motion blur is not adequate in a scene with lots of explosions and models at the same time.
the frames will drop causing you to usually lose the fight and therefore getting a death added to your k/d ratio









so I do need to upgrade at least just to play on high and so I figure my min fps needs an additional 20fps to play in high 1080p

so I got a couple ways I can do this (I hope)
either switch out my vcard to gtx 780 (over $500 less me selling mine for $250 or so on ebay) so that would be $250 out of pocket.
getting an additional gtx 770 would be great but you can tell from the data above this cpu is in no way gonna utilize both vcards
or
switch to intel

this sucks.
you do realize this motherboard is a kick butt motherboard that can do quadfire or tri sli
to bad if you add more then one gtx 770 I wont use it like it should

I provided a link to a guy that had the 8350 and two gtx 770's in this thread
someone said he got it right when he formatted and I didn't read that thread.
they are wrong on both
I read it complete and when he switched his ram to dual channel he got a noticeable framerate increase but later on he also noted the gpu load was not greater then 50%

I believe he is correct


----------



## an65001

Have you by chance disabled Cool&Quiet and APM during overclocking?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> make it a gtx 780 or gtx 770 and tell me if I would bottleneck....
> 
> I think its pretty safe to assume yes
> 3dmark11 results verify this when you look up same setup vs intel setup.
> 
> I had linked to those results in this thread.
> 
> to the other poster that asked about me throttling or stable.
> I can run P95 small fft for 1hr.
> its not 24hr stable tested yet but I would get cpu temps upto 64C and socket (I believe to 80C)
> that is currently my thermal wall with this cooling.
> 
> so my point is this.
> this current system is (with bf4 multiplayer) in 1080P on high with no motion blur is not adequate in a scene with lots of explosions and models at the same time.
> the frames will drop causing you to usually lose the fight and therefore getting a death added to your k/d ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I do need to upgrade at least just to play on high and so I figure my min fps needs an additional 20fps to play in high 1080p
> 
> so I got a couple ways I can do this (I hope)
> either switch out my vcard to gtx 780 (over $500 less me selling mine for $250 or so on ebay) so that would be $250 out of pocket.
> getting an additional gtx 770 would be great but you can tell from the data above this cpu is in no way gonna utilize both vcards
> or
> switch to intel
> 
> this sucks.
> you do realize this motherboard is a kick butt motherboard that can do quadfire or tri sli
> to bad if you add more then one gtx 770 I wont use it like it should
> 
> I provided a link to a guy that had the 8350 and two gtx 770's in this thread
> someone said he got it right when he formatted and I didn't read that thread.
> they are wrong on both
> I read it complete and when he switched his ram to dual channel he got a noticeable framerate increase but later on he also noted the *gpu load was not greater then 50%*
> 
> I believe he is correct


Take it from someone with much more powerful GPU's than you, In cases like this it's usually a bad Overclock or Thermal's that are causing it.

And before you start, he said minimum 50% load and up to 71% according to Afterburner, you obviously didn't read the thread properly.

There are very very few CPU's that can power two high end cards at 1080p......even a 4770k can't keep them at 100%.

but if you want to believe that and argue with people that are very experienced with these chips then go fork out your cash for an i5 or i7 and a new mobo and then obviously that will solve all your problems









Here is an old BF4 bench i ran on my rig:


Yeah that looks terrible


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bottleneck there though. Look at your CPU usage there. You are capping around 70%-80% usage there. If you were bottlenecking your CPU would be pegged to 100% and your GPU would not be 100%. I must agree with an65001 that trying to run 4.5GHz on a stock cooler will not net you the best results. I think get a better cooler. Maybe a Noctua NH-D15 or A Corsair H100I or similar. Remove any possibility of any CPU throttling. Cause you might not be completely stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make it a gtx 780 or gtx 770 and tell me if I would bottleneck.......
> 
> I think its pretty safe to assume yes
> 3dmark11 results verify this when you look up same setup vs intel setup.
> 
> I had linked to those results in this thread.
> 
> to the other poster that asked about me throttling or stable.
> I can run P95 small fft for 1hr.
> its not 24hr stable tested yet but I would get cpu temps upto 64C and socket (I believe to 80C)
> that is currently my thermal wall with this cooling.
> 
> so my point is this.
> this current system is (with bf4 multiplayer) in 1080P on high with no motion blur is not adequate in a scene with lots of explosions and models at the same time.
> the frames will drop causing you to usually lose the fight and therefore getting a death added to your k/d ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I do need to upgrade at least just to play on high and so I figure my min fps needs an additional 20fps to play in high 1080p
> 
> so I got a couple ways I can do this (I hope)
> either switch out my vcard to gtx 780 (over $500 less me selling mine for $250 or so on ebay) so that would be $250 out of pocket.
> getting an additional gtx 770 would be great but you can tell from the data above this cpu is in no way gonna utilize both vcards
> or
> switch to intel
> 
> this sucks.
> you do realize this motherboard is a kick butt motherboard that can do quadfire or tri sli
> to bad if you add more then one gtx 770 I wont use it like it should
> 
> I provided a link to a guy that had the 8350 and two gtx 770's in this thread
> someone said he got it right when he formatted and I didn't read that thread.
> they are wrong on both
> I read it complete and when he switched his ram to dual channel he got a noticeable framerate increase but later on he also noted the gpu load was not greater then 50%
> 
> I believe he is correct
Click to expand...

first off, it take a bit more then a few suggestions to make a bad overclock good.

are you reading at all? me... Bilko.. kyad, mega, red, deadly DNA and more all run higher end gpus and the last few run 3-4 of them all on this platform.

Yes i am going to discount that post. as that kid would get slaughtered in here. and yes i did read it. I said it wasn't valid information. as there are likely still stability issues.

did you not understand that i'm playing the same game @ 2560 X 1440 resolution and getting near the FPS you are looking for. single graphics card, FX-8350 @ 4.65.

if all you care about is your synthetics go ahead waste your money for not much of a pref bonus if at all. your going to be spending way more then you want to get something legitimately better.

you need to stop spouting nonsense.. 2x 770's is not a problem whatsoever for this platform. people would not be able to quadfire 290x's if it was a problem.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no bottleneck there though. Look at your CPU usage there. You are capping around 70%-80% usage there. If you were bottlenecking your CPU would be pegged to 100% and your GPU would not be 100%. I must agree with an65001 that trying to run 4.5GHz on a stock cooler will not net you the best results. I think get a better cooler. Maybe a Noctua NH-D15 or A Corsair H100I or similar. Remove any possibility of any CPU throttling. Cause you might not be completely stable.
> 
> 
> 
> make it a gtx 780 or gtx 770 and tell me if I would bottleneck....
> 
> I think its pretty safe to assume yes
> 3dmark11 results verify this when you look up same setup vs intel setup.
> 
> I had linked to those results in this thread.
> 
> to the other poster that asked about me throttling or stable.
> I can run P95 small fft for 1hr.
> its not 24hr stable tested yet but I would get cpu temps upto 64C and socket (I believe to 80C)
> that is currently my thermal wall with this cooling.
> 
> so my point is this.
> this current system is (with bf4 multiplayer) in 1080P on high with no motion blur is not adequate in a scene with lots of explosions and models at the same time.
> the frames will drop causing you to usually lose the fight and therefore getting a death added to your k/d ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I do need to upgrade at least just to play on high and so I figure my min fps needs an additional 20fps to play in high 1080p
> 
> so I got a couple ways I can do this (I hope)
> either switch out my vcard to gtx 780 (over $500 less me selling mine for $250 or so on ebay) so that would be $250 out of pocket.
> getting an additional gtx 770 would be great but you can tell from the data above this cpu is in no way gonna utilize both vcards
> or
> switch to intel
> 
> this sucks.
> you do realize this motherboard is a kick butt motherboard that can do quadfire or tri sli
> to bad if you add more then one gtx 770 I wont use it like it should
> 
> I provided a link to a guy that had the 8350 and two gtx 770's in this thread
> someone said he got it right when he formatted and I didn't read that thread.
> they are wrong on both
> I read it complete and when he switched his ram to dual channel he got a noticeable framerate increase but later on he also noted the gpu load was not greater then 50%
> 
> I believe he is correct
Click to expand...

Could I see a picture of your desktop as it sits right now please?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no bottleneck there though. Look at your CPU usage there. You are capping around 70%-80% usage there. If you were bottlenecking your CPU would be pegged to 100% and your GPU would not be 100%. I must agree with an65001 that trying to run 4.5GHz on a stock cooler will not net you the best results. I think get a better cooler. Maybe a Noctua NH-D15 or A Corsair H100I or similar. Remove any possibility of any CPU throttling. Cause you might not be completely stable.
> 
> 
> 
> make it a gtx 780 or gtx 770 and tell me if I would bottleneck....
> 
> I think its pretty safe to assume yes
> 3dmark11 results verify this when you look up same setup vs intel setup.
> 
> I had linked to those results in this thread.
> 
> to the other poster that asked about me throttling or stable.
> I can run P95 small fft for 1hr.
> its not 24hr stable tested yet but I would get cpu temps upto 64C and socket (I believe to 80C)
> that is currently my thermal wall with this cooling.
> 
> so my point is this.
> this current system is (with bf4 multiplayer) in 1080P on high with no motion blur is not adequate in a scene with lots of explosions and models at the same time.
> the frames will drop causing you to usually lose the fight and therefore getting a death added to your k/d ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I do need to upgrade at least just to play on high and so I figure my min fps needs an additional 20fps to play in high 1080p
> 
> so I got a couple ways I can do this (I hope)
> either switch out my vcard to gtx 780 (over $500 less me selling mine for $250 or so on ebay) so that would be $250 out of pocket.
> getting an additional gtx 770 would be great but you can tell from the data above this cpu is in no way gonna utilize both vcards
> or
> switch to intel
> 
> this sucks.
> you do realize this motherboard is a kick butt motherboard that can do quadfire or tri sli
> to bad if you add more then one gtx 770 I wont use it like it should
> 
> I provided a link to a guy that had the 8350 and two gtx 770's in this thread
> someone said he got it right when he formatted and I didn't read that thread.
> they are wrong on both
> I read it complete and when he switched his ram to dual channel he got a noticeable framerate increase but later on he also noted the gpu load was not greater then 50%
> 
> I believe he is correct
Click to expand...

No. Because guys like Red1776 and MegaMan run quad 290X's and 7970's without any bottlenecks. So the problem is with your overclock. Something is clearly unstable.

Also the only reason why FX is usually nerfed in 3D Mark is because the "Combined" tests only use 4-6 of the 8 available cores when the full on "Physics" tests use all available cores. Go figure out why they nerfed the FX. Because it would mean the FX would appear to be a lot closer to Intel's offerings than what Intel was comfortable admitting. And we know a lot of benchmarking and software manufactures sit in Intel's pocket. Futuremark and Maxon to name a few.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Take it from someone with much more powerful GPU's than you, In cases like this it's usually a bad Overclock or Thermal's that are causing it.
> 
> And before you start, he said minimum 50% load and up to 71% according to Afterburner, you obviously didn't read the thread properly.
> 
> There are very very few CPU's that can power two high end cards at 1080p......even a 4770k can't keep them at 100%.
> 
> but if you want to believe that and argue with people that are very experienced with these chips then go fork out your cash for an i5 or i7 and a new mobo and then obviously that will solve all your problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an old BF4 bench i ran on my rig:
> 
> 
> Yeah that looks terrible


Im a rock steady at 4.5ghz (but thanks for pointing that out as apm and CnQ could cause cpu throttling.
this is not my 1st rodeo with multiple video card setup.
very familiar with amd over since 1999.
think I had a p3 500 in 95 or 96 or 97.
anyhow im gonna check with the idea of maybe a bad oc as I did not do 24hr P95 stable blend or intel burn-in app.

im just reporting the facts for my system and what I have read.
I will re-test with some lower clocks or more volts because I had a lil space on cpu temps but not while running p95 with my current volts I even have to stop because I thought the same thing.
maybe I might not have the OC correct but game runs without any crashes and not bsod's or anything like that while at desktop.

these results are matching perfectly with what im saying.

yes I read thoroughly on the thread.
after all remember I linked to the thread and also quoted out of the thread.
remember I corrected you and then you tried to re-correct me with "50-71%" but I was a lot more right then you.
even in your quote it is showing the amd cpu weakness
to my understanding (from my research off the net) the i7 37770k does not do this.
if you compare benchmarks on future mark site the results of single gpu with i7 with oc and amd with overclock their benchies are showing about 3k-5k on a regular basis. there is an oddball or 2 at the teop where it shows intel with numbers that don't look realistic.

im getting exactly (within a 2k) of the same exact system I put in for a compare
im right on par with their numbers so I believe what is happening in bf4 when I play at 1080P high on 64 mp maps
don't forget we don't play SP so don't even try and bench that stuff.

go into a game (full server) run around go and have battles, fly, swim. do it all
now you have a history of cpu load and gpu load with hwinfo64
in game hit tilde to bring up console
type in "perfoverlay.drawfps 1" to display in game framerate

now when you change any settings (in game) or in bios for overclocks.
re-run same map same amount of ppl and go around in that map and do close to the same thing.

results pretty much stand up pretty good.
when I switch to ultra I get 100% gpu useage and cpu is lower which is what should happen if your not cpu bottlenecked.
switch to high settings at 1080p and it lowers some stress off the gpu and makes the cpu a lot closer to 100% and I do get framerate decreases while running around in the map.

its basically doing exactly what I tell it to do.
I can stress the cpu or gpu at will with just in game settings
I believe my 4.5ghz oc is stable enough for bf4 but just in case I will drop back to an easy 4.0 ghz as 3.5 ghz will bottleneck it for sure even with just 1 vcard

im not saying this cpu is all bad. it runs game at amazing framerates but there are times when it drops and you can usually see about when it happened if you stop recoring and look at the file or an easier way is pull up windows task manager and look at the perf tab and click on cpu and make sure you make it show all 8 logical cores

since that app has a history all you have to do is alt-tab and you can easily see if cpu maxed out but of course you cant see the gpu and that is why I just use hwinfo64 and enable logging

my problem is im picky and really want to play with solid good frame rate especially in a heavy battle
im not a sniper im engineer and assault and im always in heavy battle








I make the explosions on the screen all the time
tanks and infantry.

im saying if I can get an extra 20fps with system I would be very happy even in 1080p high.
im not going o medium or 720p to make it play flawless.
know what I mean?

that posts above are to 3 diff people you guys will know who goes to what









ill try that bf4 analyzer thing but im at 1080p with motion blur off and ultra with AA off and mesh = high
looks like gpu useage at 100% and a couple cores on cpu at high 80s

but when I get and install that app ill try the original 1080P high with no blur everything else high and post a pic


----------



## tdbone1

here is my desktop
I boot into desktop mode
I like clean look
don't hardly have any apps running
no defrag
no disk indexing

ummm I hope its problems with the OC but I ran cpu-z and even hwinfo64 shows no throttling what so ever.

me crossing fingers hoping that is the outcome.

ok I posting the pic of a single run on gulf of oman in 1080p high with no blur

the graph don't look as nice as yours maybe I need to set some settings in bf4 frame time analyzer?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm struggling to see how you can call anything rock solid when you haven't stress tested it yet. I'm not saying bf4 doesn't stress it but it's not the same as running an actual stress test... granted you may never get your pc to run as hard as it does on a stress test but if it does or conditions change you would know it's really rock solid


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

how bout you go back and edit in quotes. as you've not corrected me on anything. only incorrect assumptions.

what did you use to stress test your overclock? how do you know its stable? gaming is NOT a good way to figure out if these chips are stable.

you are missing the point of benchmarks.. ENTIRELY.. going into the same map with the same amount of players will straight up give you variable that you will not be able to compensate for how is that representative of of one platform against another when you cannot mirror the same conditions.

If you get a bench out of me, which isn't likely, it will be in single player weather you like it or not. for the simple fact that is the only thing i can get into without wanting to bash my head off a desk.. battlelog doesn't seem to agree with my internet.

plus i'm not sure i feel that its worth the effort to swap kit over and take my 290x out of my system.

fact of the matter, your GPU can't do those frame rates on those settings. 770 = essentially a 680 full on benchmarks these cards don't get beyond a 52-53 average with an i5. 1080p ultra.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/11/27/battlefield-4-performance-analysis/3

that is a 3570k...

it is your money... IMHO the money is better spend on a cooler so you can tweak your overclock give yourself thermal head room and allow the chip to actually work. and hey asking for help getting stable is never an issue if you choose to listen.

or you can be like every other high and mighty green horn thinking you know best.


----------



## tdbone1

like I said im already gonna lower the clock and test.
we will not shortly

it takes time to find same map so I can repeat tests

here is 1080P "HIGH" no motion blur @ 4.5GHz through the multi and stock clock on gtx 770

its gonna be better as the last test I did above was partially ultra.

so here it is with >>>64 player<<< 15 ping on operation firestorm


running and gunning mostly
started logging after everything was loaded up in round and ended logging before map change


----------



## tdbone1

how do I make the pic so its easier to read?
can I do that from the upload server or do I need to put it on imageshack


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> how do I make the pic so its easier to read?
> can I do that from the upload server or do I need to put it on imageshack


no need, click on the picture then click on the original button in the bottom right.

also does your PSU actually have 6 12v rails??? that might be your problem....


----------



## tdbone1

ok thnx for tip on pics
here is same settings (4.5GHz) 1080P_High no motion blur. vcard stock
64 players playing on golmud railway
just trying a diff map to check cpu useage.
I should try shanghai or one of those in the china rising map as I heard its really hard on cpu's



psu is a tagan 900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817814013

ill fix that in my sig.


----------



## tdbone1

here is one more
this is 64 player guilian peaks
same as above
4.5ghz, vcard = stock.
1080P_High and no motion blur
started logging after all is loaded in map and ended before map change


----------



## Moonless

I'm going to side with the regular posters on this. I would even go as far as to say prime95 small FFT for just an hour isn't even a reliable enough test to confirm stability with these chips. I've played around with mine for quite some time and can say that small FFT only tests one part of the CPU. I've had mine stable under small FFT and then fail under Blend because the IMC was unstable. I don't believe it's possible for your CPU to be bottlenecking your GPU when as previously mentioned there's a bunch of people running quad xfire setups here and the problems that they run in to aren't "bottlenecking" but PCI-E data throughput. Since you are only running one card that clearly isn't the issue. Have you tried any stress testing with IBT AVX? Show me some screenshots of that with +3 results in results and I won't just eat my own words. I'll eat yours too.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm going to side with the regular posters on this. I would even go as far as to say prime95 small FFT for just an hour isn't even a reliable enough test to confirm stability with these chips. I've played around with mine for quite some time and can say that small FFT only tests one part of the CPU. I've had mine stable under small FFT and then fail under Blend because the IMC was unstable. I don't believe it's possible for your CPU to be bottlenecking your GPU when as previously mentioned there's a bunch of people running quad xfire setups here and the problems that they run in to aren't "bottlenecking" but PCI-E data throughput. Since you are only running one card that clearly isn't the issue. Have you tried any stress testing with IBT AVX? Show me some screenshots of that with +3 results in results and I won't just eat my own words. I'll eat yours too.


1) I never said it was stable. I totally agree its not prime95 stable but I know what happens if a cpu isn't stable with any bf series game.
it will artifact or crash or even restart the computer or freeze.

I am willing to downclock to check. I even mentioned that.
I just wanted to throw up some maps and benchies so we can verify when I do check.
ill drop it down to 4.0ghz and re-run a lot of these maps with exact same settings.

2) I never said the cpu bottlenecks this gtx 770
what I said is im not satisfied with the fps and am figuring out what I should do.
I need an additional 25 fps on the min just to make the min 30fps as it dips to 5fps as you can see in the pics I posted to the runs I did.

bf4 does not even come close to stressing the cpu like P95 or any other cpu benchmark app.
you can tell just by the temps.
temps are way lower in bf4 then P95
if I tried to run p95 at this 4.5 ghz with the voltage I have for the offset I would have to stop the p95 app as it would heat up to fast.
but like I said for bf4.....been playing it all week and also computer has not had any problems either when surfing.

ok I gonna load my ole overclock profile with 4.0ghz and retest.
await the results









one more thing
I think the way I was testing in the beginning with hwinfo64 and saving the log file as its running is way better then running the bf4 frame time analyzer thing with builtin logging in the bf4 game itself.

hwinfo64 tells so much much more.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 1) I never said it was stable. I totally agree its not prime95 stable but I know what happens if a cpu isn't stable with any bf series game.
> it will artifact or crash or even restart the computer or freeze.
> 
> I am willing to downclock to check. I even mentioned that.
> I just wanted to throw up some maps and benchies so we can verify when I do check.
> ill drop it down to 4.0ghz and re-run a lot of these maps with exact same settings.
> 
> 2) I never said the cpu bottlenecks this gtx 770
> what I said is im not satisfied with the fps and am figuring out what I should do.
> I need an additional 25 fps on the min just to make the min 30fps as it dips to 5fps as you can see in the pics I posted to the runs I did.
> 
> bf4 does not even come close to stressing the cpu like P95 or any other cpu benchmark app.
> you can tell just by the temps.
> temps are way lower in bf4 then P95
> if I tried to run p95 at this 4.5 ghz with the voltage I have for the offset I would have to stop the p95 app as it would heat up to fast.
> but like I said for bf4.....been playing it all week and also computer has not had any problems either when surfing.
> 
> ok I gonna load my ole overclock profile with 4.0ghz and retest.
> await the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing
> I think the way I was testing in the beginning with hwinfo64 and saving the log file as its running is way better then running the bf4 frame time analyzer thing with builtin logging in the bf4 game itself.
> 
> hwinfo64 tells so much much more.


What I don't understand is that you keep saying that you are having a GPU issue (via your game isn't getting enough FPS under heavy load) rather than a CPU issue. I'm aware that the BF series is heavy on the CPU. I've read it countless times but, I just fail to see how getting a new CPU is going to give you better framerates. Especially if you believe you aren't being bottlenecked, which is what you just said. Also I've never seen an OC'd CPU cause artifacts that's a GPU problem. In my own experience with these FX series chips is that they will run game stable at higher clocks than they will run legitimate stable. I will also say that running such "gaming stable" clocks would lead to unstable yet usable or wild performance swings which sounds exactly like the problem you have. I would say get a better (or a second) video card because buying a new CPU/mobo isn't going to give your system a ~20 FPS boost in any game; At best you might see a little higher minimum FPS and it won't be much, probably a 3-4 FPS margin higher. I can't really decipher the benchmarks\statistics you post because I don't play BF4 so that doesn't do me any good but a legit CPU stress test would tell everyone here whether that is or isn't a problem and would help you on your way to weeding out what the real issue is.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

So for poops and chuckles i decided to sufferMP battle log.

stuck with my 290x lightning stock bios @ 1087 core and 1403 mem (2% core and 12% mem)

so what i got from a rough fraps run. @ 1080p

min:51
average: 56
Max : 81

pre set ultra, CCC set to enhance game settings
+2x ssaa

AF locked @ 16x

tressilation @ 64x

fx-8350 @ 4665

cpu/nb: 2700

ht: 2700

2400mhz ram 8gb

64bit extensions used

256gb on board raid array (sx900 ssds)

something to note, the low FPS were mainly during battle screen waiting to deploy.

no rules 64 player server @ 62 players. MANY MANY v40 minis

hope this is sufficent for you to think that these processors will not bottle neck higher end gpus in properly coded games.


----------



## tdbone1

well I suggest you listen to me and the guy with the same exact cpu that had one gtx 770 and then got another.

the CPU definitely reflects this in MP 64 player server in high 1080P

I just tested at 4.0ghz and you can definitely "feel" it way more.
feels like crap
Caspian boarder


gulf of oman


operation firestorm


all done at 4ghz in 1080P high no motion blur and stock vcard settings

definitely for sure got worse and not better

I will do some testing with hwinfo64 as that logs gpu useage and cpu useage.
when they spike is when I lose fps in the game.

I have tried diff drivers I believe im on the best one for the game bf4 which is like icafe 337.94 which I just changed to a couple nights ago hoping for better perf then the whql 340.xx w/e they were I think 340.42 or something

anyhow its clearly a problem with the cpu even at 4.5ghz

to dispute run the same 64 player maps on high with your similar cpu and clocks with similar gpu setup
its playable like I said but I need just about 20-25 fps better minimum framerate even if its just for those mins where im going in heavy battles
the other 99% of the time im in in the 90s and up
99% = when im doing nothing and checking out scenary
the 1% is when I in heavy battle is which I need the frames not to drop

im open to suggestions but I came with my research in hand knowing it was probably a cpu limitation but hoping of course it wasn't.

I might be selling this board and cpu and even ram on ebay soon.
mboard and cpu still under manuf warranty. cpu is less then 1 month old. bought brand new


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> well I suggest you listen to me and the guy with the same exact cpu that had one gtx 770 and then got another.
> 
> the CPU definitely reflects this in MP 64 player server in high 1080P
> 
> I just tested at 4.0ghz and you can definitely "feel" it way more.
> feels like crap
> Caspian boarder
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulf of oman
> 
> 
> operation firestorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done at 4ghz in 1080P high no motion blur and stock vcard settings
> 
> definitely for sure got worse and not better
> 
> I will do some testing with hwinfo64 as that logs gpu useage and cpu useage.
> when they spike is when I lose fps in the game.
> 
> I have tried diff drivers I believe im on the best one for the game bf4 which is like icafe 337.94 which I just changed to a couple nights ago hoping for better perf then the whql 340.xx w/e they were I think 340.42 or something
> 
> anyhow its clearly a problem with the cpu even at 4.5ghz
> 
> to dispute run the same 64 player maps on high with your similar cpu and clocks with similar gpu setup
> its playable like I said but I need just about 20-25 fps better minimum framerate even if its just for those mins where im going in heavy battles
> the other 99% of the time im in in the 90s and up
> 99% = when im doing nothing and checking out scenary
> the 1% is when I in heavy battle is which I need the frames not to drop
> 
> im open to suggestions but I came with my research in hand knowing it was probably a cpu limitation but hoping of course it wasn't.
> 
> I might be selling this board and cpu and even ram on ebay soon.
> mboard and cpu still under manuf warranty. cpu is less then 1 month old. bought brand new


ok i'm confused, did you even read my last post?

my chip isn't clocked much faster, you have the same grade mobo, i have MUCH better cooling, and an appropriate gpu for the settings and resolution. and i've added extra ssaa on top of the game

I'm playing on a 60hz monitor(was actually running at 59.25hz in game wut???stupid interpolating) and i'm missing all of 2 players in game.

playing YOLO styles just to get you an accurate representation of the high demo style you mentioned busy butt screen. believe me, my k/d reflected.

yet you want to hold on to the one thing holding you back? *mindblown...

my suggestion, get a cooler, a decent one, Swiftech H220x maybe? if I am wrong you will want it with you next chip regardless. and listen to the regulars here. discount me all you like, I am not the maker so to speak, I know enough to know that you are miss informed. atleast slightly.

these chips can handle what you feared they cannot., the seasoned regs would not dump 2g+ in gpu's on to these rigs if there was that big of a bottleneck.

next gen gpus SHOULD be able to max out game at 1080p with 60+ mins. (mainly talkin bout crysis 3 not bf4) as the 780ti and 290x almost do that now.

however with this class of GPU there is not much difference between 1080p ultra and 1440p very high equivalents. next gen of high end may also be the last gen that is worthwhile to play @ 1080p as vram bottlenecks are a thing.

if you sell the board and chip.. get an i7, you won't be happy with i5 with a gtx 770, if you feel the need to replace or upgrade something.. look at GPU's double up or get a 780.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok i'm confused, did you even read my last post?
> 
> my chip isn't clocked much faster, you have the same grade mobo, i have MUCH better cooling, and an appropriate gpu for the settings and resolution. and i've added extra ssaa on top of the game
> 
> I'm playing on a 60hz monitor(was actually running at 59.25hz in game wut???stupid interpolating) and i'm missing all of 2 players in game.
> 
> playing YOLO styles just to get you an accurate representation of the high demo style you mentioned busy butt screen. believe me, my k/d reflected.
> 
> yet you want to hold on to the one thing holding you back? *mindblown...
> 
> my suggestion, get a cooler, a decent one, Swiftech H220x maybe? if I am wrong you will want it with you next chip regardless. and listen to the regulars here. discount me all you like, I am not the maker so to speak, I know enough to know that you are miss informed. atleast slightly.
> 
> these chips can handle what you feared they cannot., the seasoned regs would not dump 2g+ in gpu's on to these rigs if there was that big of a bottleneck.
> 
> next gen gpus SHOULD be able to max out game at 1080p with 60+ mins. (mainly talkin bout crysis 3 not bf4) as the 780ti and 290x almost do that now.
> 
> however with this class of GPU there is not much difference between 1080p ultra and 1440p very high equivalents. next gen of high end may also be the last gen that is worthwhile to play @ 1080p as vram bottlenecks are a thing.
> 
> if you sell the board and chip.. get an i7, you won't be happy with i5 with a gtx 770, if you feel the need to replace or upgrade something.. look at GPU's double up or get a 780.


the fps did not go up when I lowered the clock
exactly what I been saying.
im a seasoned vet.
I have had tons of sli rigs all the way bad to 3dfx monster cards.
the originals who owned the word "SLI"

how about you try something for me
how about you run hwino64 on these same maps at the same clocks and in game settings

here is operation firestorm >>>>WITH 64<<< (yes if you missing a couple that is just fine)


here is gulf of oman with same as above


here is Caspian boarder also with same settings


now I also have the same pics at 4.5 ghz you will have to find them in this thread a couple pages back.

use that hwinfo64 and monitor and show the same settings I have listed in the pics
don't start logging until you in game and everything loaded up.
stop logging at end of round before map changes
while playing just do a lot of everything
I await your pics


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I'm going to side with the regular posters on this. I would even go as far as to say prime95 small FFT for just an hour isn't even a reliable enough test to confirm stability with these chips. I've played around with mine for quite some time and can say that small FFT only tests one part of the CPU. I've had mine stable under small FFT and then fail under Blend because the IMC was unstable. I don't believe it's possible for your CPU to be bottlenecking your GPU when as previously mentioned there's a bunch of people running quad xfire setups here and the problems that they run in to aren't "bottlenecking" but PCI-E data throughput. Since you are only running one card that clearly isn't the issue. Have you tried any stress testing with IBT AVX? Show me some screenshots of that with +3 results in results and I won't just eat my own words. I'll eat yours too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I never said it was stable. I totally agree its not prime95 stable but I know what happens if a cpu isn't stable with any bf series game.
> it will artifact or crash or even restart the computer or freeze.
> 
> I am willing to downclock to check. I even mentioned that.
> I just wanted to throw up some maps and benchies so we can verify when I do check.
> ill drop it down to 4.0ghz and re-run a lot of these maps with exact same settings.
> 
> 2) I never said the cpu bottlenecks this gtx 770
> what I said is im not satisfied with the fps and am figuring out what I should do.
> I need an additional 25 fps on the min just to make the min 30fps as it dips to 5fps as you can see in the pics I posted to the runs I did.
> 
> bf4 does not even come close to stressing the cpu like P95 or any other cpu benchmark app.
> you can tell just by the temps.
> temps are way lower in bf4 then P95
> if I tried to run p95 at this 4.5 ghz with the voltage I have for the offset I would have to stop the p95 app as it would heat up to fast.
> but like I said for bf4.....been playing it all week and also computer has not had any problems either when surfing.
> 
> ok I gonna load my ole overclock profile with 4.0ghz and retest.
> await the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing
> I think the way I was testing in the beginning with hwinfo64 and saving the log file as its running is way better then running the bf4 frame time analyzer thing with builtin logging in the bf4 game itself.
> 
> hwinfo64 tells so much much more.
Click to expand...

just let the introll go. i wont even waste another sentence.

in other news my AC is officially up and running !!!!

also i found a shirt i wanna buy


----------



## StrongForce

I had ordered a Inno3d 770 thinking VRAM wasn't an issue, I had spikes of like 15 fps in bf4, I have a 1900x1200p screen though so it's a little bit more to render, I decided to return it.

And my FX [email protected] I'll post a screenshot of the max usage in HWinfo it's still pretty high usage, but pretty much any CPU bottlenecks multi GPU in BF4 lol, maybe the 6 cores intel have more headroom.
.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just let the introll go. i wont even waste another sentence.
> 
> in other news my AC is officially up and running !!!!
> 
> also i found a shirt i wanna buy


you really call me a troll when I spent hours and hours and have had nothing but amd systems since 95 except one p3 500?

wow an admin should do something about that.
I took the time to post all the data from all the testing I have done and its pretty clear the amd chips just don't cut the mustard when it comes to the newer vcards.

this is isn't even debatable is it?
put some SS up of hwinfo64 results like I did.
im sure the test is repeatable.
instead of running that mouth name calling prove me wrong. run some 64 player maps post the results.
thanks


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I had ordered a Inno3d 770 thinking VRAM wasn't an issue, I had spikes of like 15 fps in bf4, I have a 1900x1200p screen though so it's a little bit more to render, I decided to return it.
> 
> And my FX [email protected] I'll post a screenshot of the max usage in HWinfo it's still pretty high usage, but pretty much any CPU bottlenecks multi GPU in BF4 lol, maybe the 6 cores intel have more headroom.
> .


if you could start hwinfo64 after you have joined a 64 player server and make sure game settings are 1080P+high+no motion blur I would really like to see your cpu and gpu useage like the pics I posted.

I used only core #1 as if I look at the other 7 cores it is clearly the one that gets used the most. so that would be ok to list that one in the graph
thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> if you could start hwinfo64 after you have joined a 64 player server and make sure game settings are 1080P+high+no motion blur I would really like to see your cpu and gpu useage like the pics I posted.
> 
> I used only core #1 as if I look at the other 7 cores it is clearly the one that gets used the most. so that would be ok to list that one in the graph
> thanks


I don't like using HWiNFO64 for that purpose but i will run through a game on my away from home rig, less power than yours but also less res so the results should be roughly accurate.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ok i'm confused, did you even read my last post?
> 
> my chip isn't clocked much faster, you have the same grade mobo, i have MUCH better cooling, and an appropriate gpu for the settings and resolution. and i've added extra ssaa on top of the game
> 
> I'm playing on a 60hz monitor(was actually running at 59.25hz in game wut???stupid interpolating) and i'm missing all of 2 players in game.
> 
> playing YOLO styles just to get you an accurate representation of the high demo style you mentioned busy butt screen. believe me, my k/d reflected.
> 
> yet you want to hold on to the one thing holding you back? *mindblown...
> 
> my suggestion, get a cooler, a decent one, Swiftech H220x maybe? if I am wrong you will want it with you next chip regardless. and listen to the regulars here. discount me all you like, I am not the maker so to speak, I know enough to know that you are miss informed. atleast slightly.
> 
> these chips can handle what you feared they cannot., the seasoned regs would not dump 2g+ in gpu's on to these rigs if there was that big of a bottleneck.
> 
> next gen gpus SHOULD be able to max out game at 1080p with 60+ mins. (mainly talkin bout crysis 3 not bf4) as the 780ti and 290x almost do that now.
> 
> however with this class of GPU there is not much difference between 1080p ultra and 1440p very high equivalents. next gen of high end may also be the last gen that is worthwhile to play @ 1080p as vram bottlenecks are a thing.
> 
> if you sell the board and chip.. get an i7, you won't be happy with i5 with a gtx 770, if you feel the need to replace or upgrade something.. look at GPU's double up or get a 780
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> the fps did not go up when I lowered the clock
> exactly what I been saying.
> im a seasoned vet.
> I have had tons of sli rigs all the way bad to 3dfx monster cards.
> the originals who owned the word "SLI"
> 
> how about you try something for me
> how about you run hwino64 on these same maps at the same clocks and in game settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here is operation firestorm >>>>WITH 64<<< (yes if you missing a couple that is just fine)
> 
> 
> here is gulf of oman with same as above
> 
> 
> here is Caspian boarder also with same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I also have the same pics at 4.5 ghz you will have to find them in this thread a couple pages back.
> 
> use that hwinfo64 and monitor and show the same settings I have listed in the pics
> don't start logging until you in game and everything loaded up.
> stop logging at end of round before map changes
> while playing just do a lot of everything
> I await your pics
Click to expand...

seasoned vet thinking he can get more fps on lower clocks? bahahahahhaha a former SLI junk overclocking the hottest chips on the market with stock cooling?







maybe you should go back to your voodoo's and doom

lets get something straight here.. you are arrogant to the point of insult. many have said they have issue with battle log yet you still being a knucklehead push, while being ignorant to what everyone is telling you.

so not i'm not gunna change anything for you. your lucky i ran it as is. took over a half an hour to get into the first server...

if you read the collective posts about this in response to you, it is clear you are mistaken. get educated, pretty simple actually check out what you gpu is getting with intel processor there are many reputable sites that did that.

your issue is your GPU, it cannot handle the setting you want, in this game... bilko's run and my run prove this.. he is running crossfire and i am running single. both higher end then the wee gtx you''ve got.

your issue is not with your processor, or your motherboard.. you are at the limit of your graphics. and you are 100% wrong about fx not being able to do it. PERIOD.

I don't care what you have done on the past on different platforms, this is now, you are coming to the most knowledgeable thread about these chips and trying to cause trouble, no one appreciates that.

how bout running some proper stress tests like you've been asked to do many times.... oh right you play BF4 you don't need to testing your OC







its like Hurricane v2.0 (sorry hurricane i had too)


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seasoned vet thinking he can get more fps on lower clocks? bahahahahhaha a former SLI junk overclocking the hottest chips on the market with stock cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should go back to your voodoo's and doom
> 
> lets get something straight here.. you are arrogant to the point of insult. many have said they have issue with battle log yet you still being a knucklehead push, while being ignorant to what everyone is telling you.
> 
> so not i'm not gunna change anything for you. your lucky i ran it as is. took over a half an hour to get into the first server...
> 
> if you read the collective posts about this in response to you, it is clear you are mistaken. get educated, pretty simple actually check out what you gpu is getting with intel processor there are many reputable sites that did that.
> 
> your issue is your GPU, it cannot handle the setting you want, in this game... bilko's run and my run prove this.. he is running crossfire and i am running single. both higher end then the wee gtx you''ve got.
> 
> your issue is not with your processor, or your motherboard.. you are at the limit of your graphics. and you are 100% wrong about fx not being able to do it. PERIOD.
> 
> I can't care what you have done on the past on different platforms, this is now, you are coming to the most knowledgeable thread about these chips and trying to cause trouble, no one appreciates that.
> 
> how bout running some proper stress tests like you've been asked to do main times.... oh right you play BF4 you don't need to testing your OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like Hurricane v2.0 (sorry hurricane i had too)










Yes, yes, and more yes this is exactly what I was trying to say as well.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i guess it is semi important to mention i am on 13.12 drivers... so no mantle support full on DirectX on this one...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seasoned vet thinking he can get more fps on lower clocks? bahahahahhaha a former SLI junk overclocking the hottest chips on the market with stock cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should go back to your voodoo's and doom
> 
> lets get something straight here.. you are arrogant to the point of insult. many have said they have issue with battle log yet you still being a knucklehead push, while being ignorant to what everyone is telling you.
> 
> so not i'm not gunna change anything for you. your lucky i ran it as is. took over a half an hour to get into the first server...
> 
> if you read the collective posts about this in response to you, it is clear you are mistaken. get educated, pretty simple actually check out what you gpu is getting with intel processor there are many reputable sites that did that.
> 
> your issue is your GPU, it cannot handle the setting you want, in this game... bilko's run and my run prove this.. he is running crossfire and i am running single. both higher end then the wee gtx you''ve got.
> 
> your issue is not with your processor, or your motherboard.. you are at the limit of your graphics. and you are 100% wrong about fx not being able to do it. PERIOD.
> 
> I don't care what you have done on the past on different platforms, this is now, you are coming to the most knowledgeable thread about these chips and trying to cause trouble, no one appreciates that.
> 
> how bout running some proper stress tests like you've been asked to do many times.... oh right you play BF4 you don't need to testing your OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like Hurricane v2.0 (sorry hurricane i had too)


You want the proof?

It's a graphics limitation......this is with my 6970 on High Settings:



This was on Caspian Border 60 man server and just to satisfy your needs i went full leroy jenkins with C4, Nades and Tanks.

See those really high spikes? Thats a hitch in the frames and it occurred just running across an open area, not during massive explosions or anything.

I wish i could do a run on my FX Trooper, i really do but it's in Aus and I'm in Denmark so not really possible.

EDIT: should also point out that this is with a FX-6300 and 8GB 1600Mhz ram and a M5A99X Evo and it was a 1200 ticket game so it's long enough.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seasoned vet thinking he can get more fps on lower clocks? bahahahahhaha a former SLI junk overclocking the hottest chips on the market with stock cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should go back to your voodoo's and doom
> 
> lets get something straight here.. you are arrogant to the point of insult. many have said they have issue with battle log yet you still being a knucklehead push, while being ignorant to what everyone is telling you.
> 
> so not i'm not gunna change anything for you. your lucky i ran it as is. took over a half an hour to get into the first server...
> 
> if you read the collective posts about this in response to you, it is clear you are mistaken. get educated, pretty simple actually check out what you gpu is getting with intel processor there are many reputable sites that did that.
> 
> your issue is your GPU, it cannot handle the setting you want, in this game... bilko's run and my run prove this.. he is running crossfire and i am running single. both higher end then the wee gtx you''ve got.
> 
> your issue is not with your processor, or your motherboard.. you are at the limit of your graphics. and you are 100% wrong about fx not being able to do it. PERIOD.
> 
> I don't care what you have done on the past on different platforms, this is now, you are coming to the most knowledgeable thread about these chips and trying to cause trouble, no one appreciates that.
> 
> how bout running some proper stress tests like you've been asked to do many times.... oh right you play BF4 you don't need to testing your OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like Hurricane v2.0 (sorry hurricane i had too)
> 
> 
> 
> You want the proof?
> 
> It's a graphics limitation......this is with my 6970 on High Settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on Caspian Border 60 man server and just to satisfy your needs i went full leroy jenkins with C4, Nades and Tanks.
> 
> See those really high spikes? Thats a hitch in the frames and it occurred just running across an open area, not during massive explosions or anything.
> 
> I wish i could do a run on my FX Trooper, i really do but it's in Aus and I'm in Denmark so not really possible.
Click to expand...

ya.. the VnC latency would kill you.. in game atleast lmao


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya.. the VnC latency would kill you.. in game atleast lmao


well....even if i did do that then i'd need to account for the net i have at home as well



As opposed to the net i have atm



So yeah......not really possible


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya.. the VnC latency would kill you.. in game atleast lmao
> 
> 
> 
> well....even if i did do that then i'd need to account for the net i have at home as well
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the net i have atm
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah......not really possible
Click to expand...

na, not that difficult.. however that web speed will make it tough..

VnC is like remote desk top, or teamviewer and they are generally free.

you just VnC into trooper's desktop, and go full screen / big picture so you are essentially working on trooper thru your internet connection, due to bandwidth concerns i doubt your home connection can make that possible. certain VnC's actually have a VPN function also the one i've used that has the function escapes me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> na, not that difficult.. however that web speed will make it tough..
> 
> VnC is like remote desk top, or teamviewer and they are generally free.
> 
> you just VnC into trooper's desktop, and go full screen / big picture so you are essentially working on trooper thru your internet connection, due to bandwidth concerns i doubt your home connection can make that possible. certain VnC's actually have a VPN function also the one i've used that has the function escapes me.


It's more the latency, that 858ms is within Aus, add another 300ms+ over here so that's around 1100-1200ms of lag to work with as well.

As soon as i log into a BF4 game at home i just stand there, can't move, can't shoot, can't do anything.....thus the reason i rarely test BF4 Multi for people.

So i usually lug my PC over to a friends house and game there for a weekend and do my testing when i can (or when i remember).

It sucks but it's what i have so i deal with it....strangely enough Titanfall works great with Lag

|


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> na, not that difficult.. however that web speed will make it tough..
> 
> VnC is like remote desk top, or teamviewer and they are generally free.
> 
> you just VnC into trooper's desktop, and go full screen / big picture so you are essentially working on trooper thru your internet connection, due to bandwidth concerns i doubt your home connection can make that possible. certain VnC's actually have a VPN function also the one i've used that has the function escapes me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's more the latency, that 858ms is within Aus, add another 300ms+ over here so that's around 1100-1200ms of lag to work with as well.
> 
> As soon as i log into a BF4 game at home i just stand there, can't move, can't shoot, can't do anything.....thus the reason i rarely test BF4 Multi for people.
> 
> So i usually lug my PC over to a friends house and game there for a weekend and do my testing when i can (or when i remember).
> 
> It sucks but it's what i have so i deal with it....strangely enough Titanfall works great with Lag
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> |
Click to expand...

ya, my situations not that bad, as soon as i jump on a non-Canadian gaming server my ping usually quadruples. saw more proof last night did one game on a Canadian server. 22ms ping. next game was an american in the sameish geographical area (Vancouver and Seattle) on the seattle server averaging 90-100 ping :/ go figure.. and i'm playing from Ontario (2hours north of buffalo)

found a nice post in the BF4 frame time thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1469627/bf4fta-battlefield-4-frame-time-analyzer-version-4-2-released-major-release/0_100#post_21852527


----------



## tdbone1

1st to the guy that said lowering the frequency on the fx 8320 would kill frame rates.
DUH!!!!
I was asked to do it because they were wanting to know if my frames would get better because maybe I had a bad 4.5ghz clock so I bumped it DOWN to verify it was not that.
im back at 4.5ghz

I am not happy with that bf4 frame rate analyzer.

use the hwinfo64 and enable monitoring on the sensors I have shown in my pics

this will show what is going on with the cpu and gpu
I mean we are checking for a bottleneck right?

well lets use the right tools to check it

im assembling more data too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 1st to the guy that said lowering the frequency on the fx 8320 would kill frame rates.
> DUH!!!!
> I was asked to do it because they were wanting to know if my frames would get better because maybe I had a bad 4.5ghz clock so I bumped it DOWN to verify it was not that.
> *im back at 5ghz*
> 
> I am not happy with that bf4 frame rate analyzer.
> 
> use the hwinfo64 and enable monitoring on the sensors I have shown in my pics
> 
> this will show what is going on with the cpu and gpu
> I mean we are checking for a bottleneck right?
> 
> well lets use the right tools to check it
> 
> im assembling more data too.


bull... bad setting are bad settings regardless of clocks.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 1st to the guy that said lowering the frequency on the fx 8320 would kill frame rates.
> DUH!!!!
> I was asked to do it because they were wanting to know if my frames would get better because maybe I had a bad 4.5ghz clock so I bumped it DOWN to verify it was not that.
> im back at 5ghz
> 
> I am not happy with that bf4 frame rate analyzer.
> 
> use the hwinfo64 and enable monitoring on the sensors I have shown in my pics
> 
> this will show what is going on with the cpu and gpu
> I mean we are checking for a bottleneck right?
> 
> well lets use the right tools to check it
> 
> im assembling more data too.


This should help you pipe down about FX 83XX's and "Bottlenecking".
Here is Red1776's ultimate AMD build. Here he runs 4 290X's. So around about probably 5 times the GPU power of your machines. The build is still in progress. But he has already managed to garner surprising results. (Also he used to be in the top 10 Heaven 4.0 results back when 7970's were king)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/360_40#post_22583299

MegaMan who called you a troll has the experience to call you a troll. Cause it seems that is all you are here to do. He runs 4 7970's. Last time I checked a 770 was roughly equal to a single 7970. So he is running roughly 4 time more GPU power than you. I dunno about the guys who have been in this thread longer than I have but I am yet to hear them complain of a CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 1st to the guy that said lowering the frequency on the fx 8320 would kill frame rates.
> DUH!!!!
> I was asked to do it because they were wanting to know if my frames would get better because maybe I had a bad 4.5ghz clock so I bumped it DOWN to verify it was not that.
> im back at 5ghz
> 
> I am not happy with that bf4 frame rate analyzer.
> 
> use the hwinfo64 and enable monitoring on the sensors I have shown in my pics
> 
> this will show what is going on with the cpu and gpu
> *I mean we are checking for a bottleneck right?*
> 
> well lets use the right tools to check it
> 
> im assembling more data too.


I already know where the bottleneck is........it's your GPU

This is the recommended requirements for BF4:
Recommended requirements:

OS
WINDOWS 8 64-BIT
PROCESSOR
AMD SIX-CORE CPU
INTEL QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY
8 GB
GRAPHICS CARD
AMD RADEON HD 7870
NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 660
*GRAPHICS MEMORY: 3 GB*
HARD DRIVE
30 GB

See the bolded part there?
I'm willing to bet if you went down to medium settings your fps would improve alot more


----------



## hurricane28

I have GTX 660Ti and i can play battlefield 4 just fine... obviously not at max settings but at high i can play and get pretty good frames.

My settings are: 4.8Ghz CPU GPU 1241Mhz and 1502MHz memory.

It can be driver related because idk if you are familiar with Nvidia drivers but they seem to cause lots or trouble for a lot of people. I did had some problems before but for some reason they disappeared and i can game for hours on end without getting problems.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

This is essentially the minimum required to be even taken seriously about your clocks.


you have an example now... no reason for you to use the wee setting of standard.

a rock solid stable 5ghz overclock should net higher gflops (not by much) and lower seconds, again not by much.

these chips at stock do 80gflops.. so if you are under that, something is wrong.

AVX version can be found on the first post in the thread.









and apparently that 8.3mhz bug still exists. lmao


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have GTX 660Ti and i can play battlefield 4 just fine... obviously not at max settings but at high i can play and get pretty good frames.
> 
> My settings are: 4.8Ghz CPU GPU 1241Mhz and 1502MHz memory.
> 
> It can be driver related because idk if you are familiar with Nvidia drivers but they seem to cause lots or trouble for a lot of people. I did had some problems before but for some reason they disappeared and i can game for hours on end without getting problems.


I've no doubt you can play it, but he wants it to run at 1080p Ultra (or at least High) with it never dropping below 60fps (from what i can gather)
And for that he needs more GPU power, that's a fact.


----------



## cssorkinman

If you are having performance issues with the Vishera they most often are related to stability, caused by incorrect settings, poor cooling, powersupply's or motherboards that just don't have the cajone's to push 8 cores.

8350 @ 5088 mhz ram at 2600mhz cl12 - 7970 at stock - Full 64 person server (shanghi) 1920 x 1200 ultra settings gpu usage = 95% + cpu usage = 60 to 80% across all cores. 60 fps + much of the time - 52 fps lowest observed with fraps.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This is essentially the minimum required to be even taken seriously about your clocks.
> 
> 
> you have an example now... no reason for you to use the wee setting of standard.
> 
> a rock solid stable 5ghz overclock should net higher gflops (not by much) and lower seconds, again not by much.
> 
> these chips at stock do 80gflops.. so if you are under that, something is wrong.
> 
> AVX version can be found on the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently that 8.3mhz bug still exists. lmao


Hey i see you have the same issue like me with HWINFO64 when reading the minimum core clock.

It seems to be an HWINFO64 bug and i am sure they are going to solve it pretty quick.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've no doubt you can play it, but he wants it to run at 1080p Ultra (or at least High) with it never dropping below 60fps (from what i can gather)
> And for that he needs more GPU power, that's a fact.


I always play at 1080p because i don't have the hardware to play at higher resolutions









Most of the games i run at high and get very decent frames.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This is essentially the minimum required to be even taken seriously about your clocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have an example now... no reason for you to use the wee setting of standard.
> 
> a rock solid stable 5ghz overclock should net higher gflops (not by much) and lower seconds, again not by much.
> 
> these chips at stock do 80gflops.. so if you are under that, something is wrong.
> 
> AVX version can be found on the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently that 8.3mhz bug still exists. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i see you have the same issue like me with HWINFO64 when reading the minimum core clock.
> 
> It seems to be an HWINFO64 bug and i am sure they are going to solve it pretty quick.
Click to expand...

I have a feeling it has to do with polling of hwinfo and some background processes.. i don't get it when i'm polling @ 2000ms but anything lower it shows up the odd time.


----------



## tdbone1

ok to settle it
run hwinfo64 while in 1080P HIGH no motion blur

post results.

I see everyone in here posting some kind of results but what I don't see is GPU USEAGLE and CPU USEAGE on 64 PLAYER
GULF OF OMAN
OPERATION FIRESTORM
CASPIAN BOARDER
make sure 64 player

that's the only way to settle it isn't it?

again im taking my time to post results.
not trolling.
lets see the results

here is gulf of oman
I take the picture with the core that has the highest cpu useage which is core #1 for me not core #0


here is Caspian Boarder


here is operation firestorm


im in process of making new Operation Firestorm

im at 4.5GHz with stock clock on vcard

you can clearly see the gpu useage is at 100% which is fine and dandy
if I add another vcard that cpu useage does not go DOWN
its at 90% and that just 1 core. the other 7 cores are at 60 %- 80%


----------



## Sgt Bilko

here ya go, this was a full on 64 player Locker game with so much screen shake im kinda feeling sick atm.



For starters you should total CPU usage as BF4 will take advantage of 8 cores....the first core would also process background programs etc

If my little 6300 (at stock 3.5 mind you) then you have nothing to blame anymore apart from bad Nvidia drivers.

So in conclusion..........this CPU will *NOT* cause a bottleneck on SLI 770's









Btw, you don't happen to have a different PSU to test with do you?
That thing looks pretty dodgy


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This is essentially the minimum required to be even taken seriously about your clocks.
> 
> 
> you have an example now... no reason for you to use the wee setting of standard.
> 
> a rock solid stable 5ghz overclock should net higher gflops (not by much) and lower seconds, again not by much.
> 
> these chips at stock do 80gflops.. so if you are under that, something is wrong.
> 
> AVX version can be found on the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently that 8.3mhz bug still exists. lmao


Yeah 5GHz will net around 100GFLOP's.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I have a feeling it has to do with polling of hwinfo and some background processes.. i don't get it when i'm polling @ 2000ms but anything lower it shows up the odd time.


It started for no reason for me, it because of my post and someone mentioned it otherwise i had never seen it i guess.

What do you mean by polling and back ground processes? I am doing nothing different than from what i did before and for some odd reason i get huge swings.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> here ya go, this was a full on 64 player Locker game with so much screen shake im kinda feeling sick atm.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters you should total CPU usage as BF4 will take advantage of 8 cores....the first core would also process background programs etc
> 
> If my little 6300 (at stock 3.5 mind you) then you have nothing to blame anymore apart from bad Nvidia drivers.
> 
> So in conclusion..........this CPU will *NOT* cause a bottleneck on SLI 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you don't happen to have a different PSU to test with do you?
> That thing looks pretty dodgy


In that game? No. You need to bench like 10-15 games of varying genres to say the 770s wont be limited. They will be more often than not, getting high GPU usage doesn't mean there isn't a limitation, minimum FPS below what 2 770s should get will.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I have a feeling it has to do with polling of hwinfo and some background processes.. i don't get it when i'm polling @ 2000ms but anything lower it shows up the odd time.
> 
> 
> 
> It started for no reason for me, it because of my post and someone mentioned it otherwise i had never seen it i guess.
> 
> What do you mean by polling and back ground processes? I am doing nothing different than from what i did before and for some odd reason i get huge swings.
Click to expand...

i set the polling rate to 1500ms (scan interval sorry) i didn't hit those single digits until last equation, i just happened to get trigger happy starting cpu-z

if i've got the scan interval set to 1000ms i see it more often, meh, it is was legit i wouldn't get those gflops on the last test lmao


----------



## Synister

Sorry a little OT - but it is just over one week until my birthday, and I have settled on my PSU to be the future powerhouse, for my to become beasty rig. I'm going to go with an EVGA Supernova P2 1000W Platinum. Seeing as this is a SuperFlower Leadex beneath, and I can get it at a good saving as I work in IT sales, that SuperFlower is only in one UK retailer!

So yeah it scores a nice 9.7 from JonnyGuru, and has not a thing, under Bad:









Should power my future 290/Xs also!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i set the polling rate to 1500ms (scan interval sorry) i didn't hit those single digits until last equation, i just happened to get trigger happy starting cpu-z
> 
> if i've got the scan interval set to 1000ms i see it more often, meh, it is was legit i wouldn't get those gflops on the last test lmao


I hear you man, its an HWINFO64 bug, i am going to send martin an email.


----------



## Synister

I wish I could figure out the CPU usage spikes I get from HWinfo when reading the ASUS EC chip. I'd love to have my VRM temps in there, but have to have AIDA64 for that...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> In that game? No. You need to bench like 10-15 games of varying genres to say the 770s wont be limited. They will be more often than not, getting high GPU usage doesn't mean there isn't a limitation, minimum FPS below what 2 770s should get will.


he is only interested in BF4 and that's why it was tested.......if you want other game benches then sure:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> All tests done with FX-8350 @ 4.8Ghz, Single R9 290 and at 1920 x 1080
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tomb Raider: Ultra setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: War Thunder: Movie Setting, Battle of Berlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Batman: Arkham City, 8x MSAA, Extreme Setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thief: Mantle, Very High Setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Grid 2: 8x MSAA, Ultra Setting


Do you want Crossfire results as well?
I think i have some laying around the forums somewhere

Here ya go, Crossfire results:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1470614/amd-no-longer-a-viable-option-for-mid-high-end/1300_50#post_22062669


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I wish I could figure out the CPU usage spikes I get from HWinfo when reading the ASUS EC chip. I'd love to have my VRM temps in there, but have to have AIDA64 for that...


you can go here: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Forum-HWiNFO32-HWiNFO64-Bug-Reports and ask if he can help you out on that.


----------



## tdbone1

I just added the operation firestorm to the last post I made with the results.

1000ms or 1 second is fine in hwinfo64
set it to high and you will miss the cpu useage spikes when there are explosions and a lot going on while taking over a flag

gonna re-read some of these posts in last couple pages.
I think there was some results someone posted I wanted to see.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you are having performance issues with the Vishera they most often are related to stability, caused by incorrect settings, poor cooling, powersupply's or motherboards that just don't have the cajone's to push 8 cores.
> 
> 8350 @ 5088 mhz ram at 2600mhz cl12 - 7970 at stock - Full 64 person server (shanghi) 1920 x 1200 ultra settings gpu usage = 95% + cpu usage = 60 to 80% across all cores. 60 fps + much of the time - 52 fps lowest observed with fraps.


run it in high 1080P

then report back


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> run it in high 1080P
> 
> then report back


Are you serious?

He is sharing his experience with the hardware he has, as is most people in this thread,

You have all the info you need......I'm not sure why you keep putting this off.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> here ya go, this was a full on 64 player Locker game with so much screen shake im kinda feeling sick atm.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters you should total CPU usage as BF4 will take advantage of 8 cores....the first core would also process background programs etc
> 
> If my little 6300 (at stock 3.5 mind you) then you have nothing to blame anymore apart from bad Nvidia drivers.
> 
> So in conclusion..........this CPU will *NOT* cause a bottleneck on SLI 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you don't happen to have a different PSU to test with do you?
> That thing looks pretty dodgy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> here ya go, this was a full on 64 player Locker game with so much screen shake im kinda feeling sick atm.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters you should total CPU usage as BF4 will take advantage of 8 cores....the first core would also process background programs etc
> 
> If my little 6300 (at stock 3.5 mind you) then you have nothing to blame anymore apart from bad Nvidia drivers.
> 
> So in conclusion..........this CPU will *NOT* cause a bottleneck on SLI 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you don't happen to have a different PSU to test with do you?
> That thing looks pretty dodgy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> here ya go, this was a full on 64 player Locker game with so much screen shake im kinda feeling sick atm.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters you should total CPU usage as BF4 will take advantage of 8 cores....the first core would also process background programs etc
> 
> If my little 6300 (at stock 3.5 mind you) then you have nothing to blame anymore apart from bad Nvidia drivers.
> 
> So in conclusion..........this CPU will *NOT* cause a bottleneck on SLI 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you don't happen to have a different PSU to test with do you?
> That thing looks pretty dodgy


I like this results.
could you please pick another map similar to one of the 3 I listed
operation firestorm
gulf of oman
Caspian boarder

im gonna try a 64 player map of locker and see how it compares to yours.
thank-you for adding valuable input

it looks like your 290x cfx is using the exact same cpu useage as mine

no totaling the cpu useage isn't good idea as it don't really show the spikes when some of the cores max out and max frames drop

I look at each cpu useage of the 8 cores and look for any spikes.
it looks like core 1 which is not core 0 has the most activity to me

gonna try locker now.
thanks

one more thing
it was 64 player 1080P high and no motion blur right?
and in crossfire with 290x's?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I like this results.
> could you please pick another map similar to one of the 3 I listed
> operation firestorm
> gulf of oman
> Caspian boarder
> 
> im gonna try a 64 player map of locker and see how it compares to yours.
> thank-you for adding valuable input
> 
> it looks like your 290x cfx is using the exact same cpu useage as mine
> 
> no totaling the cpu useage isn't good idea as it don't really show the spikes when some of the cores max out and max frames drop
> 
> I look at each cpu useage of the 8 cores and look for any spikes.
> it looks like core 1 which is not core 0 has the most activity to me
> 
> gonna try locker now.
> thanks
> 
> one more thing
> it was 64 player 1080P high and no motion blur right?
> and in crossfire with 290x's?


Ummmm, you didn't read that post at all did you? (even though you qouted it 3 times)

That's not my CF 290 rig, that's a FX-6300 and a HD 6970......

I also looked at the individual core usage stats and they are all reading the same usage (with chrome +10 tabs, Steam, Origin, Music, Twitch etc running in the background)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Sorry a little OT - but it is just over one week until my birthday, and I have settled on my PSU to be the future powerhouse, for my to become beasty rig. I'm going to go with an EVGA Supernova P2 1000W Platinum. Seeing as this is a SuperFlower Leadex beneath, and I can get it at a good saving as I work in IT sales, that SuperFlower is only in one UK retailer!
> 
> So yeah it scores a nice 9.7 from JonnyGuru, and has not a thing, under Bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should power my future 290/Xs also!


congrats you will ove it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> here ya go, this was a full on 64 player Locker game with so much screen shake im kinda feeling sick atm.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters you should total CPU usage as BF4 will take advantage of 8 cores....the first core would also process background programs etc
> 
> If my little 6300 (at stock 3.5 mind you) then you have nothing to blame anymore apart from bad Nvidia drivers.
> 
> So in conclusion..........this CPU will *NOT* cause a bottleneck on SLI 770's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you don't happen to have a different PSU to test with do you?
> That thing looks pretty dodgy
> 
> 
> 
> I like this results.
> could you please pick another map similar to one of the 3 I listed
> operation firestorm
> gulf of oman
> Caspian boarder
> 
> im gonna try a 64 player map of locker and see how it compares to yours.
> thank-you for adding valuable input
> 
> it looks like your 290x cfx is using the exact same cpu useage as mine
> 
> no totaling the cpu useage isn't good idea as it don't really show the spikes when some of the cores max out and max frames drop
> 
> I look at each cpu useage of the 8 cores and look for any spikes.
> it looks like core 1 which is not core 0 has the most activity to me
> 
> gonna try locker now.
> thanks
> 
> one more thing
> it was 64 player 1080P high and no motion blur right?
> and in crossfire with 290x's?
Click to expand...

besides the fact you did not read..... well anything, how is his cpu useage ANYTHING like yours, he is pulling 80-95%, you like what 30? you really dont look at all like a stable cpu, which is sad since everyone is telling you. but again you dont read that which you dont want to ... very selective


----------



## mus1mus

Let him pick the intels if that's what could satisfy his fps fetish.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you are having performance issues with the Vishera they most often are related to stability, caused by incorrect settings, poor cooling, powersupply's or motherboards that just don't have the cajone's to push 8 cores.
> 
> 8350 @ 5088 mhz ram at 2600mhz cl12 - 7970 at stock - Full 64 person server (shanghi) 1920 x 1200 ultra settings gpu usage = 95% + cpu usage = 60 to 80% across all cores. 60 fps + much of the time - 52 fps lowest observed with fraps.
> 
> 
> 
> run it in high 1080P
> 
> then report back
Click to expand...

I guess I don't see much of a point to it. I can play BF4 at ultra settings at 1200p without dropping below 52 fps and averaging over 60. I have no desire to play the game at lower graphics settings.


----------



## tdbone1

so you are saying everyone is telling me about me being stable?
I was the first one who mentioned it

it is evidently you that is not reading the posts

what I want to see is the same tool that im using right now to measure cpu useage and gpu useage
it is called hwinfo64
start the game up in a 64 player match
set the in game settings to
1080P
HIGH
motion blur disabled

after you are in the game for 30 secs to a min
START LOGGING

when the round ends but before map change
STOP Logging

take a SS and post it
that will make this all better wont it?

I don't talk crap
I post results

here is locker. 1080P, HIGH and motion blur disabled. 4.5ghz and stock clocks on vcard,

now this shouldn't be to hard to test right?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> so you are saying everyone is telling me about me being stable?
> I was the first one who mentioned it
> 
> it is evidently you that is not reading the posts
> 
> what I want to see is the same tool that im using right now to measure cpu useage and gpu useage
> it is called hwinfo64
> start the game up in a 64 player match
> set the in game settings to
> 1080P
> HIGH
> motion blur disabled
> 
> after you are in the game for 30 secs to a min
> START LOGGING
> 
> when the round ends but before map change
> STOP Logging
> 
> take a SS and post it
> that will make this all better wont it?
> 
> I don't talk crap
> I post results
> 
> here is locker. 1080P, HIGH and motion blur disabled. 4.5ghz and stock clocks on vcard,
> 
> now this shouldn't be to hard to test right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, just to clarify this all.

You are worried that your 8350 will bottleneck SLI 770's at 1080p.

The answer (which has been said so many times that the record is breaking) is No.............absolute worst case is you turn it up to Ultra and still get decent FPS.

Case dismissed


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess I don't see much of a point to it. I can play BF4 at ultra settings at 1200p without dropping below 52 fps and averaging over 60. I have no desire to play the game at lower graphics settings.


well of course you don't.
that's because it will show CPU bottleneck right?

I can put my settings in ultra and it will stop the cpu bottleneck at the cost of a gpu bottleneck


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So, just to clarify this all.
> 
> You are worried that your 8350 will bottleneck SLI 770's at 1080p.
> 
> The answer (which has been said so many times that the record is breaking) is No.............absolute worst case is you turn it up to Ultra and still get decent FPS.
> 
> Case dismissed


with bf4 multiplayer


----------



## tdbone1

how about....
those of you who own a similar setup as mine and are thinking about getting sli card and are worried about a bottleneck ask the guys to please test it for us.

I been posting benchmarks and as you can see very high cpu useage with just one vcard on 1080P high

if adding a 2nd vcard is gonna bottleneck it I sure want to know as I can fix that now by getting a different cpu

this is legit question

I posted the benchmarks
no bull on my end


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> how about....
> those of you who own a similar setup as mine and are thinking about getting sli card and are worried about a bottleneck ask the guys to please test it for us.
> 
> I been posting benchmarks and as you can see very high cpu useage with just one vcard on 1080P high
> 
> if adding a 2nd vcard is gonna bottleneck it I sure want to know as I can fix that now by getting a different cpu
> 
> this is legit question
> 
> I posted the benchmarks
> no bull on my end


In all seriousness from looking at your usage graphs you're not going to have a problem, CPU usage doesn't go up much with Multi-GPU configs.
I'd be more worried about your power delivery than the possibility of a bottleneck


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let him pick the intels if that's what could satisfy his fps fetish.


i am being totally serious i think i am going to buy that shirt it is epic !

it is like the bumpersticker.

" your child may be an honor student but your a moron"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

another victim to the block list.

slightly less clutter in thread now

man, wiped up a wicked bbq chicken marinate. double IPA's are a great cooking beer as long as you only marinate LOL way too much hops after cooking!


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In all seriousness from looking at your usage graphs you're not going to have a problem, CPU usage doesn't go up much with Multi-GPU configs.
> I'd be more worried about your power delivery than the possibility of a bottleneck


sir I do believe you actually are thinking correct well at least on the same wavelength.

man I got to have some proof.








anyone have this kind of a rig (sli/cfx) with non-sli built-in to the vcard. (not a dual gpu on 1vcard) as those don't use the dual pci-x slots like normal sli or cfx

therefore it wouldn't use the cpu usage like it normally wsuld.

maybe that is the solution as I bet real cfx or sli (2 separate vcards) 770 or r280 and above

I bet in the end with this quadfire / tri-sli mboard I could either go back before 7870's and 660 I bet no bottleneck

so im starting to see more options.
hmmmm
gonna run some of those maps at ultra now.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This is essentially the minimum required to be even taken seriously about your clocks.
> 
> 
> you have an example now... no reason for you to use the wee setting of standard.
> 
> a rock solid stable 5ghz overclock should net higher gflops (not by much) and lower seconds, again not by much.
> 
> these chips at stock do 80gflops.. so if you are under that, something is wrong.
> 
> AVX version can be found on the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently that 8.3mhz bug still exists. lmao


FlailScHLAMP can you share your BIOS conf to get the 5Ghz OC of the 8350?

As for playing remotely with VNC a lot of years ago I played Broodwars (Starcraft) via VNC with friends at the Uni lab from my home via 56K modem. It was playable with like 20 units moving on the screen. After a zergling rush and I lost all refresh of the screen until my base was destroyed









BF3 and BF4 infinite queues to servers without lag and infinite lag to servers with available slots, just to force people to rent a server.... Its not possible to locally host a server like in good old times?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In all seriousness from looking at your usage graphs you're not going to have a problem, CPU usage doesn't go up much with Multi-GPU configs.
> I'd be more worried about your power delivery than the possibility of a bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> sir I do believe you actually are thinking correct well at least on the same wavelength.
> 
> man I got to have some proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have this kind of a rig (sli/cfx) with non-sli built-in to the vcard. (not a dual gpu on 1vcard) as those don't use the dual pci-x slots like normal sli or cfx
> 
> therefore it wouldn't use the cpu usage like it normally wsuld.
> 
> maybe that is the solution as I bet real cfx or sli (2 separate vcards) 770 or r280 and above
> 
> I bet in the end with this quadfire / tri-sli mboard I could either go back before 7870's and 660 I bet no bottleneck
> 
> so im starting to see more options.
> hmmmm
> gonna run some of those maps at ultra now.
Click to expand...











you really dont know much about the tech do you ?

a "r280" ( r9 280 ) is nothing more then a rebadged 7970, only difference is slightly higher stock clocks and you can run a third monitor without a "active" adapter, which has nothing to do with video card perf.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This is essentially the minimum required to be even taken seriously about your clocks.
> 
> 
> you have an example now... no reason for you to use the wee setting of standard.
> 
> a rock solid stable 5ghz overclock should net higher gflops (not by much) and lower seconds, again not by much.
> 
> these chips at stock do 80gflops.. so if you are under that, something is wrong.
> 
> AVX version can be found on the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently that 8.3mhz bug still exists. lmao
> 
> 
> 
> FlailScHLAMP can you share your BIOS conf to get the 5Ghz OC of the 8350?
> 
> As for playing remotely with VNC a lot of years ago I played Broodwars (Starcraft) via VNC with friends at the Uni lab from my home via 56K modem. It was playable with like 20 units moving on the screen. After a zergling rush and I lost all refresh of the screen until my base was destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 and BF4 infinite queues to servers without lag and infinite lag to servers with available slots, just to force people to rent a server.... Its not possible to locally host a server like in good old times?
Click to expand...

i may still have it, i think... i have a suspicion i've updated bios since. i can check tomorrow.. in toe the imperial stout.. beer and bios are not friends.

it wasn't anything special. IIRC.

standard run of the mill OC just pushing the multi for a bench-able (also known as not stable profile) the odd tweaks..

high llc, 1.56vcore, very high cpu/nb llc, VDDA bumped up two notches, nb1.802v bumped up two notches 1.25v is on nb and cpu nb. extreme tweaking? sorry can't be most specific right now. if i don't have the profile i will likely redo it if we have another cool day tomorrow.

the screen shot in the quote is from my 24/7/365 oc 4.65ghz


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i may still have it, i think... i have a suspicion i've updated bios since. i can check tomorrow.. in toe the imperial stout.. beer and bios are not friends.
> 
> it wasn't anything special. IIRC.
> 
> standard run of the mill OC just pushing the multi for a bench-able (also known as not stable profile) the odd tweaks..
> 
> high llc, 1.56vcore, very high cpu/nb llc, VDDA bumped up two notches, nb1.802v bumped up two notches 1.25v is on nb and cpu nb. extreme tweaking? sorry can't be most specific right now. if i don't have the profile i will likely redo it if we have another cool day tomorrow.
> 
> the screen shot in the quote is from my 24/7/365 oc 4.65ghz


If you can share the 4.65 conf is very good too.







To help me start with all the parameters on the BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## v3n0m90

For those of you that have higher overclocks and run AIO coolers. What kind of temps are you seeing?

I am running the h100i and I've been able to get to about 4.4 before changing the voltage and I think I was stable at 4.5 (I never tried going higher than that). Right now I have it set to 4.2 because after running prime 95 for a few minutes I would get to the suggested limits on the 8350 (70) and the the VRMs on my motherboard would be in the mid 80's if I remember right. Obviously prime95 uses like 100% of your system and really nothing you do is ever going to use that much. I do graphic design and photo editing a lot and that uses more RAM than anything. Gaming is really the most CPU intensive thing that I do. Even that really depends on what game it is.

What I'm really wondering I guess, is should I go higher than 4.2 even though the temps are getting a little hot with prime95?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you can go here: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Forum-HWiNFO32-HWiNFO64-Bug-Reports and ask if he can help you out on that.


Thanks! Why didn't I think of that!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*
> 
> For those of you that have higher overclocks and run AIO coolers. What kind of temps are you seeing?
> 
> I am running the h100i and I've been able to get to about 4.4 before changing the voltage and I think I was stable at 4.5 (I never tried going higher than that). Right now I have it set to 4.2 because after running prime 95 for a few minutes I would get to the suggested limits on the 8350 (70) and the the VRMs on my motherboard would be in the mid 80's if I remember right. Obviously prime95 uses like 100% of your system and really nothing you do is ever going to use that much. I do graphic design and photo editing a lot and that uses more RAM than anything. Gaming is really the most CPU intensive thing that I do. Even that really depends on what game it is.
> 
> What I'm really wondering I guess, is should I go higher than 4.2 even though the temps are getting a little hot with prime95?


That's really warm for a H100i, is this at stock voltage?

I can got up to 1.52v and still keep temps under the 70c mark.

See if you can get a fan on the vrm's and if you can manage it on the back of the socket, helps out with temps a fair amount.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

That is really warm for a H100i, I'm using a H100 push pull on my rig and it never goes about 58 with the fans set on low using prime95 perhaps reseat the CPU?

Solved the VRM issue by putting a 80mm fan over them.
1.3850 volts at 4.6ghz

If you want any pics PM me.


----------



## v3n0m90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's really warm for a H100i, is this at stock voltage?
> 
> I can got up to 1.52v and still keep temps under the 70c mark.
> 
> See if you can get a fan on the vrm's and if you can manage it on the back of the socket, helps out with temps a fair amount.


That's not the stock voltage. That was when I get up to around 4.5 it was getting that hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> That is really warm for a H100i, I'm using a H100 push pull on my rig and it never goes about 58 with the fans set on low using prime95 perhaps reseat the CPU?
> 
> Solved the VRM issue by putting a 80mm fan over them.
> 1.3850 volts at 4.6ghz
> 
> If you want any pics PM me.


I've been meaning to redo the thermal paste on it for a while. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess I don't see much of a point to it. I can play BF4 at ultra settings at 1200p without dropping below 52 fps and averaging over 60. I have no desire to play the game at lower graphics settings.
> 
> 
> 
> well of course you don't.
> that's because it will show CPU bottleneck right?
> 
> I can put my settings in ultra and it will stop the cpu bottleneck at the cost of a gpu bottleneck
Click to expand...

So you think I should worry about something I can't physically perceive at settings I will never use? lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v3n0m90*
> 
> For those of you that have higher overclocks and run AIO coolers. What kind of temps are you seeing?
> 
> I am running the h100i and I've been able to get to about 4.4 before changing the voltage and I think I was stable at 4.5 (I never tried going higher than that). Right now I have it set to 4.2 because after running prime 95 for a few minutes I would get to the suggested limits on the 8350 (70) and the the VRMs on my motherboard would be in the mid 80's if I remember right. Obviously prime95 uses like 100% of your system and really nothing you do is ever going to use that much. I do graphic design and photo editing a lot and that uses more RAM than anything. Gaming is really the most CPU intensive thing that I do. Even that really depends on what game it is.
> 
> What I'm really wondering I guess, is should I go higher than 4.2 even though the temps are getting a little hot with prime95?


My guess if it's not a bad mount on the AIO it's just a lack of airflow. Here's a pic I did with my TT water 2.0 Extreme using 4 good fans and about 300 CFM moving through the case. 1.476v at 4772 MHz, 2 hours P95 blend. I see you're using the corsairs which I'm not fond of. Looks like you have lots going on in that box and might just need some optimization to get the air moving.


----------



## StrongForce

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> if you could start hwinfo64 after you have joined a 64 player server and make sure game settings are 1080P+high+no motion blur I would really like to see your cpu and gpu useage like the pics I posted.
> 
> I used only core #1 as if I look at the other 7 cores it is clearly the one that gets used the most. so that would be ok to list that one in the graph
> thanks


I could but next time as I don't have time today, will be hard to remember so PM me if you still need that, also what is this program you use to monitor that ?

and lol @ Megaman yea it's the rebadge r9 280 = 7950 r9 280x 7970







but you probably just forgot the x


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

is the pump plugged in?



1.524v in bios, 1.512v in os, 1.488v under load, not to mention nearly insane cpu/nb voltage. to get 2400mhz ram to work.

h100i in push pull (bit phenoix pros) my cores got to 58*, coolant was saturated half way thru the test.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i may still have it, i think... i have a suspicion i've updated bios since. i can check tomorrow.. in toe the imperial stout.. beer and bios are not friends.
> 
> it wasn't anything special. IIRC.
> 
> standard run of the mill OC just pushing the multi for a bench-able (also known as not stable profile) the odd tweaks..
> 
> high llc, 1.56vcore, very high cpu/nb llc, VDDA bumped up two notches, nb1.802v bumped up two notches 1.25v is on nb and cpu nb. extreme tweaking? sorry can't be most specific right now. if i don't have the profile i will likely redo it if we have another cool day tomorrow.
> 
> the screen shot in the quote is from my 24/7/365 oc 4.65ghz
> 
> 
> 
> If you can share the 4.65 conf is very good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help me start with all the parameters on the BIOS. Thanks!
Click to expand...

main page


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Digi+


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Dram


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







hope this helps a little, my chip isn't that special needs a ton of voltage


----------



## LinusBE

Could it be that my FX8350 needs more voltage now than when it was new to be stable at the same speeds? I used to be stable at 4.8 GHz with 1.488V under load, but now I'm at 1.512V and I still can't pass 10 runs of IBT.


----------



## Johan45

Didn't you just get a new CPU, because of fluctuations in speed? If it's a different cpu it will OC differently. They all do.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Could it be that my FX8350 needs more voltage now than when it was new to be stable at the same speeds? I used to be stable at 4.8 GHz with 1.488V under load, but now I'm at 1.512V and I still can't pass 10 runs of IBT.


post up similar bios shots like i did(post above yours), maybe the regulars can notice something you didn't (not an insult, many eyes are better then a pair, ya know? )

every chip is different. how different it is depends on the chip.. LOL

I know my chip fairly well, it likes a little vdroop. so I think i've locked my llc to high for a few months now. the little tweaks requires is really what make each chip different like the nutty setting of my cpu/nb.

how the FSB reacts with the power delivery will also be fairly unique just based on the 3 piece config (PSU, mobo, chip) how fast your VRM's can get (switching frequency) it all effects the big picture.

I doubt i would be able to drop any 8350 into my board at this profile and have it work 100% of the time. it might only require minor tweaks.. it also my require a ground up rebuild of the OC.

some food for thought.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the pump plugged in?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v in bios, 1.512v in os, 1.488v under load, not to mention nearly insane cpu/nb voltage. to get 2400mhz ram to work.
> 
> h100i in push pull (bit phenoix pros) my cores got to 58*, coolant was saturated half way thru the test.


Can i ask you why you want to run your ram at 2400?

Also, what fans do you use in push/pull? I assume you revering to the bitfenix 120mm pro led fans?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the pump plugged in?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v in bios, 1.512v in os, 1.488v under load, not to mention nearly insane cpu/nb voltage. to get 2400mhz ram to work.
> 
> h100i in push pull (bit phenoix pros) my cores got to 58*, coolant was saturated half way thru the test.
> 
> 
> 
> Can i ask you why you want to run your ram at 2400?
> 
> Also, what fans do you use in push/pull? I assume you revering to the bitfenix 120mm pro led fans?
Click to expand...

There are a few things that I do that get a boost from ram this speed. the MAIN MAIN thing i went with 2400mhz is for audio editing/processing/mixing with plugins. I'm not a "producer" i don't create the music with plugins, I use Raw inputs(so to speak) the computer at the studio is have access too is on the ageing side. so i do the mixing at home.
its great for laying down the tracks but ya.. I got a faster same quality effect with 8gb 2400mhz vs 1333/1600 @ 16gb(my engineer buddis' rig)

To do some calculations in spread sheets (nothing huge really) it helps a little.. but that it needs the help,

I doubt it makes much difference in gaming, but i know chrome likes the fast ram.

2x pro led as the pull, 2x pro non led for push (static @ 80 or 85% duty can't remember)


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> post up similar bios shots like i did(post above yours), maybe the regulars can notice something you didn't (not an insult, many eyes are better then a pair, ya know? )
> 
> every chip is different. how different it is depends on the chip.. LOL
> 
> I know my chip fairly well, it likes a little vdroop. so I think i've locked my llc to high for a few months now. the little tweaks requires is really what make each chip different like the nutty setting of my cpu/nb.
> 
> how the FSB reacts with the power delivery will also be fairly unique just based on the 3 piece config (PSU, mobo, chip) how fast your VRM's can get (switching frequency) it all effects the big picture.
> 
> I doubt i would be able to drop any 8350 into my board at this profile and have it work 100% of the time. it might only require minor tweaks.. it also my require a ground up rebuild of the OC.
> 
> some food for thought.


Used these settings and it was still not stable. I got 10 3.xx e-2 results in IBT but after the last one I got an error saying linpack stopped unexpectedly, so I guess it's unstable. I'll have to return to 4.7 GHz, because coretemps were 68 degrees and that's too high for me.


Spoiler: Settings


----------



## Johan45

Yur issue could be temps now as well since it's summer. When things run warm they start eating more voltage. As an example on my big loop with cold water I can run 4.8 at 1.43v on the TT aio I need 1.476v for the same clock the only difference is cooling.


----------



## LinusBE

Ambient temps are about the same now as when I just got the CPU (too damn hot). My cooling is also the same.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> post up similar bios shots like i did(post above yours), maybe the regulars can notice something you didn't (not an insult, many eyes are better then a pair, ya know? )
> 
> every chip is different. how different it is depends on the chip.. LOL
> 
> I know my chip fairly well, it likes a little vdroop. so I think i've locked my llc to high for a few months now. the little tweaks requires is really what make each chip different like the nutty setting of my cpu/nb.
> 
> how the FSB reacts with the power delivery will also be fairly unique just based on the 3 piece config (PSU, mobo, chip) how fast your VRM's can get (switching frequency) it all effects the big picture.
> 
> I doubt i would be able to drop any 8350 into my board at this profile and have it work 100% of the time. it might only require minor tweaks.. it also my require a ground up rebuild of the OC.
> 
> some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Used these settings and it was still not stable. I got 10 3.xx e-2 results in IBT but after the last one I got an error saying linpack stopped unexpectedly, so I guess it's unstable. I'll have to return to 4.7 GHz, because coretemps were 68 degrees and that's too high for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings
Click to expand...

OK, so some suggestions to try.

Drop your CPU llc to high and up your vcore too 1.512 (under-load should land in the 1.47-1.488 range)

Cpu voltage freq: try setting to manual start @ 350mhz or 400mhz (if this is the control i think it is)

cpu power response control start @ the regular or whatever your panel dictate is default then play around with it. Fast is a nice spot for my board.

bump VDDA up a notch or two.

two notch up on VDDR from 1.2

this might help with temps while helping stability at the higher clocks.


----------



## zila

Linus, your core temps are way too hot. You don't want to go over 60°c. I know a lot of fellas are telling us that 70°c is fine, but truly anything over 60 will just bring you the instability that you are experiencing. All my FXs hate anything over 60.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OK, so some suggestions to try.
> 
> Drop your CPU llc to high and up your vcore too 1.512 (under-load should land in the 1.47-1.488 range)
> 
> Cpu voltage freq: try setting to manual start @ 350mhz or 400mhz (if this is the control i think it is)
> 
> cpu power response control start @ the regular or whatever your panel dictate is default then play around with it. Fast is a nice spot for my board.
> 
> bump VDDA up a notch or two.
> 
> two notch up on VDDR from 1.2
> 
> this might help with temps while helping stability at the higher clocks.


Thank you very much!







These settings were not stable immediately, but temps were 6 degrees lower. I will continue using these settings when ambients drop and/or when my custom loop is installed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Linus, your core temps are way too hot. You don't want to go over 60°c. I know a lot of fellas are telling us that 70°c is fine, but truly anything over 60 will just bring you the instability that you are experiencing. All my FXs hate anything over 60.


Yes I also found them too hot. I returned to my 4.7 setting that keeps core temps below 60


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OK, so some suggestions to try.
> 
> Drop your CPU llc to high and up your vcore too 1.512 (under-load should land in the 1.47-1.488 range)
> 
> Cpu voltage freq: try setting to manual start @ 350mhz or 400mhz (if this is the control i think it is)
> 
> cpu power response control start @ the regular or whatever your panel dictate is default then play around with it. Fast is a nice spot for my board.
> 
> bump VDDA up a notch or two.
> 
> two notch up on VDDR from 1.2
> 
> this might help with temps while helping stability at the higher clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These settings were not stable immediately, but temps were 6 degrees lower. I will continue using these settings when ambients drop and/or when my custom loop is installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Linus, your core temps are way too hot. You don't want to go over 60°c. I know a lot of fellas are telling us that 70°c is fine, but truly anything over 60 will just bring you the instability that you are experiencing. All my FXs hate anything over 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I also found them too hot. I returned to my 4.7 setting that keeps core temps below 60
Click to expand...

I don't go too crazy on the VDDA but it can go higher, I would try to lower your CPU/nb voltage. With your clocks(nb/ht) and memory speed i cant see why you should need such a voltage on that, in the 1.2-1.22 range should work nice with the high llc droop

I stabled @ 420 vrm frequency

good luck


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess I don't see much of a point to it. I can play BF4 at ultra settings at 1200p without dropping below 52 fps and averaging over 60. I have no desire to play the game at lower graphics settings.
> 
> 
> 
> well of course you don't.
> that's because it will show CPU bottleneck right?
> 
> I can put my settings in ultra and it will stop the cpu bottleneck at the cost of a gpu bottleneck
Click to expand...

God you ARE stubborn. Or dense. Or a combination of the above. 1. Simply turning your clock from 4.5GHz down to 4GHz with multi will NOT equal stability. Because! FX tends to have Base clock "holes" that cause instability. 2. Your CPU-NB could be unstable. 3. Your HT might be unstable. 4. A combination of any one of these 3. If you want people to start showing some respect to you, you need to actually start treating those who have been playing with the chips since day 1 the respect they deserve because of the knowledge they have gathered for us over the years. They have made the mistakes so that we don't have to. Like I have said. MegaMan and @Red1776 use 4 GPU's. Red used to use 4 7970's and now he is on 4 290X's. MegaMan runs 4 7970's. Your puny single 770 stands no chance of getting bottlenecked. Its is impossible. Your 770 IS the bottleneck. And please don't try telling me I do not know what I am talking about just because I run two 6850's. I have seen enough CPU and GPU bottlenecks in my time to know what I am talking about. If you were bottlenecked by your CPU your CPU would be Pegged to 100% or more often than not be at 100%. And a single core peaking at 100% occasionally will not indicate a bottleneck. In multi-threaded games such as BF4 that scale well across all 8 cores you need to look at the CPU usage as a whole. For all your talk on "knowledge" and "experience" you really seem to be making the most basic of beginner mistakes with these CPU's. And all your arguing with the experts is making you look like a bigger tool. It is kind of like a 12 year old watching Discovery channel for the first time in his life, has instantly become the foremost expert in science and is now arguing with Steven Hawking about the origin of the universe.







So how about you eat some humble pie. Hit the "Optimized Defaults" button in the BIOS and start from scratch with your OC. Because on a stock cooler 4.5GHz will NOT BE STABLE. Get a better cooler.

*Here are the facts*. (Kyad. I have posted this so many times now.







Maybe 5 I think in this thread alone







Maybe we should sticky it to the OP







)

Stock Cooling = 4.2GHz
Low end air (Hyper 212, True Spirit 120/140) *= 4.3GHz-4.4GHz ave. 4.5GHz MAX*
Thin 120/140mm AIO (H60, TT water 2.0/3.0 Performer, Antec 620) *= 4.5GHz ave. 4.7GHz MAX* (I think I have seen 1 person running 4.7 on an H60 or the likes cause he got a really good chip)
Dual Tower Air Cooler (Noctua NH-D15, Deepcool Assassin, Phantecs PH-TC14PE) *= 4.7GHz Ave, 4.8GHz MAX*
Thick 120/140mm AIO (H80I, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro Antec 920) *= 4.8GHz ave 4.9GHz MAX*
Dual 240mm AIO (H100I/ TT Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme) *= 4.9GHz ave 5.0GHz MAX.*
Custom Water (240mm or more of rad space) *= 5.0Ghz ave 5.3GHz MAX* (I think that Red's 5.3GHz 8350 is the fastest stable chip I have seen. Pls correct me if I am wrong on this)

So I rate you either start taking some of our advice. Or you can go waste your money on an Intel chip. Only to be disappointed you wasted the money. And you can leave us and we can go back to being the happy place we were.







Cause people like you who refuse to take advice really grind my gears.


EDIT: In all the time it took me to type that and correct mistakes, another 20 posts seem to have appeared!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i may still have it, i think... i have a suspicion i've updated bios since. i can check tomorrow.. in toe the imperial stout.. beer and bios are not friends.
> 
> it wasn't anything special. IIRC.
> 
> standard run of the mill OC just pushing the multi for a bench-able (also known as not stable profile) the odd tweaks..
> 
> high llc, 1.56vcore, very high cpu/nb llc, VDDA bumped up two notches, nb1.802v bumped up two notches 1.25v is on nb and cpu nb. extreme tweaking? sorry can't be most specific right now. if i don't have the profile i will likely redo it if we have another cool day tomorrow.
> 
> the screen shot in the quote is from my 24/7/365 oc 4.65ghz
> 
> 
> 
> If you can share the 4.65 conf is very good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help me start with all the parameters on the BIOS. Thanks!
Click to expand...

I could help you out with some shots of my 5GHz too. Although you could probably be a little less heavy handed like I was on some settings as your board has a better power delivery than mine.

EDIT: Keep in mind I ma going to do some tweaking sometime thanks to @FlailScHLAMP and his suggestions. I am going to try less LLC and messing around with other voltages a bit more. MAYBE i might get 5.1GHz yet!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> if you could start hwinfo64 after you have joined a 64 player server and make sure game settings are 1080P+high+no motion blur I would really like to see your cpu and gpu useage like the pics I posted.
> 
> I used only core #1 as if I look at the other 7 cores it is clearly the one that gets used the most. so that would be ok to list that one in the graph
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I could but next time as I don't have time today, will be hard to remember so PM me if you still need that, also what is this program you use to monitor that ?
> 
> and lol @ Megaman yea it's the rebadge r9 280 = 7950 r9 280x 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you probably just forgot the x
Click to expand...

Yes i missed the x thanks ( is there even a 280, i have not seen it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> post up similar bios shots like i did(post above yours), maybe the regulars can notice something you didn't (not an insult, many eyes are better then a pair, ya know? )
> 
> every chip is different. how different it is depends on the chip.. LOL
> 
> I know my chip fairly well, it likes a little vdroop. so I think i've locked my llc to high for a few months now. the little tweaks requires is really what make each chip different like the nutty setting of my cpu/nb.
> 
> how the FSB reacts with the power delivery will also be fairly unique just based on the 3 piece config (PSU, mobo, chip) how fast your VRM's can get (switching frequency) it all effects the big picture.
> 
> I doubt i would be able to drop any 8350 into my board at this profile and have it work 100% of the time. it might only require minor tweaks.. it also my require a ground up rebuild of the OC.
> 
> some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Used these settings and it was still not stable. I got 10 3.xx e-2 results in IBT but after the last one I got an error saying linpack stopped unexpectedly, so I guess it's unstable. I'll have to return to 4.7 GHz, because coretemps were 68 degrees and that's too high for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings
Click to expand...

I see several things but i won't get into it on the phone I'll try to remember when I get home. If I don't send me a pm with the screen shots


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes i missed the x thanks ( is there even a 280, i have not seen it)


There is one. Here is a review of one of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I see several things but i won't get into it on the phone I'll try to remember when I get home. If I don't send me a pm with the screen shots


Thank you!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Look literally at the post just before yours for the answer lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the pump plugged in?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v in bios, 1.512v in os, 1.488v under load, not to mention nearly insane cpu/nb voltage. to get 2400mhz ram to work.
> 
> h100i in push pull (bit phenoix pros) my cores got to 58*, coolant was saturated half way thru the test.


Thats what I went through so long ago... If you keep your NB Mhz to 2500 or under you can cut your CPU/NB down quite a bit myn is at 1.325 which helps keep the temps in the mid 50's while playin BF4, well thats at 4.9ghz at 1.53x Volts. Thats with h100i PP using SP120's on the bottom and AF120's on the top of the rad.. works great.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes i missed the x thanks ( is there even a 280, i have not seen it)
> 
> 
> 
> There is one. Here is a review of one of them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I see several things but i won't get into it on the phone I'll try to remember when I get home. If I don't send me a pm with the screen shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

your right

ill edit in the changes in a min

ONLY DO IF YOU HAVE ACTIVE COOLING ON THE VRMS ( ACTIVE IE A FAN !! )

cpu power duty control to the other setting ( current or c probe or something, only one other option.... that one )

cpu power response control ( to max setting ! )

cpu NB power response control ( to max setting ! )

( i didnt see your ram but ) dram power phase control to max

NBv +0.1

depending on dram amount/amount of dimms/cpu-nb freq may need up to ~ 1.3v cpu/nb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Look literally at the post just before yours for the answer lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the pump plugged in?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v in bios, 1.512v in os, 1.488v under load, not to mention nearly insane cpu/nb voltage. to get 2400mhz ram to work.
> 
> h100i in push pull (bit phenoix pros) my cores got to 58*, coolant was saturated half way thru the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I went through so long ago... If you keep your NB Mhz to 2500 or under you can cut your CPU/NB down quite a bit myn is at 1.325 which helps keep the temps in the mid 50's while playin BF4, well thats at 4.9ghz at 1.53x Volts. Thats with h100i PP using SP120's on the bottom and AF120's on the top of the rad.. works great.
Click to expand...

why would we want to do that.... i like having my cpu/nb @ 2700 and my ht @ 3900..... just because i can !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes i missed the x thanks ( is there even a 280, i have not seen it)
> 
> 
> 
> There is one. Here is a review of one of them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I see several things but i won't get into it on the phone I'll try to remember when I get home. If I don't send me a pm with the screen shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your right
> 
> ill edit in the changes in a min
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Look literally at the post just before yours for the answer lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the pump plugged in?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v in bios, 1.512v in os, 1.488v under load, not to mention nearly insane cpu/nb voltage. to get 2400mhz ram to work.
> 
> h100i in push pull (bit phenoix pros) my cores got to 58*, coolant was saturated half way thru the test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I went through so long ago... If you keep your NB Mhz to 2500 or under you can cut your CPU/NB down quite a bit myn is at 1.325 which helps keep the temps in the mid 50's while playin BF4, well thats at 4.9ghz at 1.53x Volts. Thats with h100i PP using SP120's on the bottom and AF120's on the top of the rad.. works great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would we want to do that.... i like having my cpu/nb @ 2700 and my ht @ 3900..... *just because i can !*
Click to expand...

QFT best reason ever..


----------



## LordOfTots

Just ordered another 7950 off eBay







all of your guys's posts inspired me, I was worried at first another card wouldn't scale well! Hopefully I should be set for Battlefront next summer now.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your right
> 
> ill edit in the changes in a min
> 
> ONLY DO IF YOU HAVE ACTIVE COOLING ON THE VRMS ( ACTIVE IE A FAN !! )
> 
> cpu power duty control to the other setting ( current or c probe or something, only one other option.... that one )
> 
> cpu power response control ( to max setting ! )
> 
> cpu NB power response control ( to max setting ! )
> 
> ( i didnt see your ram but ) dram power phase control to max
> 
> NBv +0.1
> 
> depending on dram amount/amount of dimms/cpu-nb freq may need up to ~ 1.3v cpu/nb
> why would we want to do that.... i like having my cpu/nb @ 2700 and my ht @ 3900..... just because i can !


Touche, I just remember when you guys were saying keep the cpu/nb v around 1.25... But yes Id love to have my NB at 2700mhz.. I tryed 1.3v on the NB and only have gone to 1.35 on cpu/nb. Maybe ill pump it up some more..give it a go... You see any performance increases with HT at 3900? have myn at 3000 right now and i really cant tell a diffrence between that and 2600.. Having it that high does what for the system? Iv always really wanted to know. But no real answers from anyone lol.

Anyways, going to be getting my new case tomorrow so ill have more airflow.. rosewell blackhawk ultra.. my fav part of the whole thing is the fan behind the cpu socket i can actually use a 120 and maybe help cool the vrms too on the board.












I can now start thinking of doing a full loop and some monsta rads.


----------



## Mega Man

you forget i run quadfire yes i do, buut do i really need it at 3900 no


----------



## LinusBE

Found a stable 4.8 GHz setting again thanks to the tips from FlailScHLAMP and Mega







It wasn't stable using 200 MHz bus speed and 24 multiplier, no matter what the voltage was. It is stable now using 210 MHz bus speed and 23 multiplier with 1.488V under load







Temps are good around 60 degrees during IBT AVX very high. GPU is at 1140/1502 with 1256 MHz boost core clock. It can go higher for 3DMark benches, but this is the highest setting that is game stable. Memory is at stock clock because raising it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Found a stable 4.8 GHz setting again thanks to the tips from FlailScHLAMP and Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't stable using 200 MHz bus speed and 24 multiplier, no matter what the voltage was. It is stable now using 210 MHz bus speed and 23 multiplier with 1.488V under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are good around 60 degrees during IBT AVX very high. GPU is at 1140/1502 with 1256 MHz boost core clock. It can go higher for 3DMark benches, but this is the highest setting that is game stable. Memory is at stock clock because raising it doesn't make much of a difference.


Nice! Now I am going to mess around. I think I may have found out why my system is throttling earlier than what it used to. Like MegaMan said. The CPU power duty has two settings. T Probe and something else. And I know T Probe throttles on temperatures while the other one throttles with current. So I am going to mess around a bit. Maybe I can get 5.1GHz!


----------



## LinusBE

Yeah current c probe is the other option with my saberkitty. Didn't notice any throttling so I left it on t probe. I have a corsair sp120 blowing at it so my vrm's don't go over 60 degrees according to thermal radar.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah current c probe is the other option with my saberkitty. Didn't notice any throttling so I left it on t probe. I have a corsair sp120 blowing at it so my vrm's don't go over 60 degrees according to thermal radar.


It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> your right
> 
> ill edit in the changes in a min
> 
> ONLY DO IF YOU HAVE ACTIVE COOLING ON THE VRMS ( ACTIVE IE A FAN !! )
> 
> cpu power duty control to the other setting ( current or c probe or something, only one other option.... that one )
> 
> cpu power response control ( to max setting ! )
> 
> cpu NB power response control ( to max setting ! )
> 
> ( i didnt see your ram but ) dram power phase control to max
> 
> NBv +0.1
> 
> depending on dram amount/amount of dimms/cpu-nb freq may need up to ~ 1.3v cpu/nb
> why would we want to do that.... i like having my cpu/nb @ 2700 and my ht @ 3900....
> 
> 
> . just because i can !
> 
> 
> 
> Touche, I just remember when you guys were saying keep the cpu/nb v around 1.25... But yes Id love to have my NB at 2700mhz.. I tryed 1.3v on the NB and only have gone to 1.35 on cpu/nb. Maybe ill pump it up some more..give it a go... You see any performance increases with HT at 3900? have myn at 3000 right now and i really cant tell a diffrence between that and 2600.. Having it that high does what for the system? Iv always really wanted to know. But no real answers from anyone lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, going to be getting my new case tomorrow so ill have more airflow.. rosewell blackhawk ultra.. my fav part of the whole thing is the fan behind the cpu socket i can actually use a 120 and maybe help cool the vrms too on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can now start thinking of doing a full loop and some monsta rads.
Click to expand...

If you use the bandwidth then you will notice it, if you don't then you wont..

It is a bidirectional serial/parallel high-bandwidth, low-latency point-to-point link, so it will effect multi gpu set ups, some aspects of memory.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....


Could it be a BIOS flash that changed it? Or have you already ruled that out? Cause I lost CNQ with my last BIOS flash and have been too lazy to try and reflash and get it back.


----------



## OverclockerFox

I was wondering if someone could give me advice, or links to some articles, about the Microsoft hotfixes for AMD FX CPU's. I haven't reinstalled them since I needed to reinstall my OS a couple of months ago. I think that one of them needs to be installed first, from what I've read, but I can't remember which one and can't seem to find the order anywhere. I'm in the process of searching for the info, but if someone here could give some advice on it, that would be great.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could give me advice, or links to some articles, about the Microsoft hotfixes for AMD FX CPU's. I haven't reinstalled them since I needed to reinstall my OS a couple of months ago. I think that one of them needs to be installed first, from what I've read, but I can't remember which one and can't seem to find the order anywhere. I'm in the process of searching for the info, but if someone here could give some advice on it, that would be great.


it will give you an error if you try to install in the wrong order and they are only two.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> it will give you an error if you try to install in the wrong order and they are only two.


 hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


for anyone who needs the hotfix

or there is

Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a BIOS flash that changed it? Or have you already ruled that out? Cause I lost CNQ with my last BIOS flash and have been too lazy to try and reflash and get it back.
Click to expand...

Na. I tried doing a new BIOS to see if that would fix it. But nope......


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could give me advice, or links to some articles, about the Microsoft hotfixes for AMD FX CPU's. I haven't reinstalled them since I needed to reinstall my OS a couple of months ago. I think that one of them needs to be installed first, from what I've read, but I can't remember which one and can't seem to find the order anywhere. I'm in the process of searching for the info, but if someone here could give some advice on it, that would be great.


IIRC one of the hot fix has V2 at the end... i always do that one second and never have issues

This is require for windows 7 versions only, comes shipped with W8 and beyond


----------



## StrongForce

Mmh 5162mhz max speeds .. after a gaming session, weird !

So when it's not minimum speed thats like 15 mhz it's the max speed uhhh !

strange.. anyone else had that problem before ?


----------



## Gregory14

Yes my CPu is set to 4.816Ghz, sometimes jumps to 5Ghz when its cool. Also drops to 4.6 last time, and also the NB clock drops too.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Question time.... what are possible causes for a borked bios when settings haven't changed in six months.... I've been keeping tabs on heat and voltages no major changes always shutting down properly with no issue. Used pc last night no issues in sight... today tried to power on and fans spun up monitor came on but no post..just sat with American trend bios and date info...so first thing I checked all connections and unplugged all USB devices...nothing so I pulled 24 pin and broke out psu tester to ensure power delivery...all good...then it hit me borked bios....tried the jumper to clear which did not work so pulled the battery and powered on without it in to ensure it wouldn't try same settings...worked like a charm and booted...so put it back in...I know the bios can get borked from bad settings and shutting down with power button after freeze...but no settings changes or freezes since flail helped me get good baseline for 4.0 oc..


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file
> 
> 
> for anyone who needs the hotfix
> 
> or there is
> 
> Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


Thanks, They are available on the first post too.








They are only needed for W7. W8 has them included.


----------



## tdbone1

i put this in another thread about the paired with 2 gtx 770's but i think this was more the correct thread also.

alot of you guys say this is a good cpu and it wont bottleneck 2 seperate gtx 770's over the 2 pci-x express but not like a gtx 780 ti where sli is done on the card on the fly.

so i gonna chance it and i ordered the h100i used off ebay for $60 inc free ship.
ill do some more benchmarking of bf4 then. also am going to get more ram as i know that will help too.
is there any way i can tell now what i should get with that setup?
like what is the majority of the fx-8320 seem to clock to with water cooling and stable also


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah current c probe is the other option with my saberkitty. Didn't notice any throttling so I left it on t probe. I have a corsair sp120 blowing at it so my vrm's don't go over 60 degrees according to thermal radar.
> 
> 
> 
> It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....
Click to expand...

APM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could give me advice, or links to some articles, about the Microsoft hotfixes for AMD FX CPU's. I haven't reinstalled them since I needed to reinstall my OS a couple of months ago. I think that one of them needs to be installed first, from what I've read, but I can't remember which one and can't seem to find the order anywhere. I'm in the process of searching for the info, but if someone here could give some advice on it, that would be great.


iirc they are included now . could be wrong though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Question time.... what are possible causes for a borked bios when settings haven't changed in six months.... I've been keeping tabs on heat and voltages no major changes always shutting down properly with no issue. Used pc last night no issues in sight... today tried to power on and fans spun up monitor came on but no post..just sat with American trend bios and date info...so first thing I checked all connections and unplugged all USB devices...nothing so I pulled 24 pin and broke out psu tester to ensure power delivery...all good...then it hit me borked bios....tried the jumper to clear which did not work so pulled the battery and powered on without it in to ensure it wouldn't try same settings...worked like a charm and booted...so put it back in...I know the bios can get borked from bad settings and shutting down with power button after freeze...but no settings changes or freezes since flail helped me get good baseline for 4.0 oc..


ocs will cause that


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Randomly...with no changes?


----------



## Mega Man

it can if it is not stable

so can a dead battery


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

slight surge. or slight brown out can also do this to a bios chip.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> i put this in another thread about the paired with 2 gtx 770's but i think this was more the correct thread also.
> 
> alot of you guys say this is a good cpu and it wont bottleneck 2 seperate gtx 770's over the 2 pci-x express but not like a gtx 780 ti where sli is done on the card on the fly.
> 
> so i gonna chance it and i ordered the h100i used off ebay for $60 inc free ship.
> ill do some more benchmarking of bf4 then. also am going to get more ram as i know that will help too.
> is there any way i can tell now what i should get with that setup?
> like what is the majority of the fx-8320 seem to clock to with water cooling and stable also


For the last time as many have said and confirmed.....SLI 770's will nto be bottlenecked by your CPU

And btw....the 780 Ti is a single GPU card, it doesn't use SLI unless you pair it with another.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it can if it is not stable
> 
> so can a dead battery


I'll replace the battery soon... flail helped me with the oc confirming the settings and the IBT runs. I periodically run ibt to make sure it doesn't need changes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> slight surge. or slight brown out can also do this to a bios chip.


also a possibility haven't noticed any but I also don't monitor that or have tester to use to see fluctuations... just trying to be sure there wasn't anything I did wrong and kinda confirm that there were other reasoning... thanks guys for a moment my heart sank a little when I didn't get post I panicked a moment lol...


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....


Have you tried enabling HPC and disabling APM?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Randomly...with no changes?


Y3s certainly if you've OC'd your ram or NB and they're not quite stable. I have found that the new UEFI bios tend to be quite sensitive when it comes to ram/nb overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> i
> alot of you guys say this is a good cpu and it wont bottleneck 2 seperate gtx 770's over the 2 pci-x express but not like a gtx 780 ti where sli is done on the card on the fly.


I have 2x GTX770 DCIIs and they run just fine on my FX platform it actually scored 2000 pts higher in Catzilla 1440p than they did in my 4770k platform http://hwbot.org/submission/2515292_johan45_catzilla___1440p_2x_geforce_gtx_770_10103_marks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried enabling HPC and disabling APM?
Click to expand...

Yeah I have. Although I think I found something. In the BIOS near the T-Probe settings there is CPU Thermal Power Control. And it just lists a bunch of numbers. And I am set to 151. Now if I do a Fahrenheit to Celsius conversion of that I get 151 = 66.1C. Now that is almost right where I throttle. So I am going to mess with that setting.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried enabling HPC and disabling APM?
Click to expand...

why does everyone say this.

HPC=NOTHING without APM

apm = throttles on amp draw of vrms **

throttles to keep CPU @ tdp ( ~ 40c core )

throttles at ~68 socket

hpc removes all but socket throttling

** not all mobos do this


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is my socket that is the issue. It used to throttle around 75C. But something (I dunno what) has changed since I rebuilt and now it throttles around 65C-68C which is a PITA because now I can't actually "CLAIM' I have 5GHz stable because I simply can not run IBT without it throttling around the 6th loop....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried enabling HPC and disabling APM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why does everyone say this.
> 
> HPC=NOTHING without APM
> 
> apm = throttles on amp draw of vrms **
> 
> throttles to keep CPU @ tdp ( ~ 40c core )
> 
> throttles at ~68 socket
> 
> hpc removes all but socket throttling
> 
> ** not all mobos do this
Click to expand...

I guess people still get confused because even after two generations of FX and 990FX there still isn't a large amount of information available on APM+HPC and what they do. I think all I have seen was that one article you posted a while back.


----------



## Melcar

I never noticed any difference (at least significant ones) with AMP+HPC on or off. I have hit 80*C socket and 75*C core and never got any throttling either, but that can be because my OCs and voltages are not that high.


----------



## tdbone1

i have the asus crosshair v formula-z motherboard and am not sure where i can see the vrm temps in tools like hwinfo64
i dont have any asus software installed.
i just use q-fan in bios and have it set to "standard"


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> i have the asus crosshair v formula-z motherboard and am not sure where i can see the vrm temps in tools like hwinfo64
> i dont have any asus software installed.
> i just use q-fan in bios and have it set to "standard"


hwinfo can read the sensors asus installed to use with thermal radar. With my sabertooth it's called asus ec and the vrm temp is vcore-1.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

chvfz does not have a Vrm sensor.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> i have the asus crosshair v formula-z motherboard and am not sure where i can see the vrm temps in tools like hwinfo64
> i dont have any asus software installed.
> i just use q-fan in bios and have it set to "standard"


Formula and the Formula-Z don't have VRM temp sensors....only the Saberkitty does from Asus.

Best you can do is look at your NB temp (T2) and have a guess based on that


----------



## tdbone1

wow
cant believe that.
should i get a couple of those temps probes and lay one of each vrm heatsink?
why did they not include them on the ROG cvfz boards?
is it because they have such good caps and heatsink that they not worried about them getting hot?


----------



## LinusBE

Run prime95 and touch them, they will be hot. If you plan on clocking high, point a fan at the heatsink to keep temperatures from getting too hot. Without a fan my vrm's reach 80 degrees (with vcore of 1.488V) and AI Suite gives me a warning then. With a fan they stick under 60.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> wow
> cant believe that.
> should i get a couple of those temps probes and lay one of each vrm heatsink?
> why did they not include them on the ROG cvfz boards?
> is it because they have such good caps and heatsink that they not worried about them getting hot?


No idea why tbh, You can put some temp probes on there or just put a small 80mm fan directly over the vrms


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Used these settings and it was still not stable. I got 10 3.xx e-2 results in IBT but after the last one I got an error saying linpack stopped unexpectedly, so I guess it's unstable. I'll have to return to 4.7 GHz, because coretemps were 68 degrees and that's too high for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings


Ok so I won't claim to be an expert or pro overclocker.

I meant to post this last night, came to it today and I didn't hit submit :S

A few things I noticed:
Manually set as many as your RAM timings as possible. This made a difference for me, and helped me pass IBT with lower voltage.
Also your RAM voltage, is set dead on 1.5V in bios, you can actually see the slight vdroop while looking at the bios screen. Two notches should fix this, and again, helped me wonders!

Aside from that - the Pro's will have already chimed in!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> i have the asus crosshair v formula-z motherboard and am not sure where i can see the vrm temps in tools like hwinfo64
> i dont have any asus software installed.
> i just use q-fan in bios and have it set to "standard"
> 
> 
> 
> Formula and the Formula-Z don't have VRM temp sensors....only the Saberkitty does from Asus.
> 
> Best you can do is look at your NB temp (T2) and have a guess based on that
Click to expand...

closets sensors are NB and Socket.

but usually, in my experiance this board doesn't really need them, they get warm but put a little direct cooling on it and you'll rarely need to think about them

VRMs essentially have the highest thermal threshold on the board. so if NB and socket are still within thermal limits it is a good chance that the Vrms are in the same area of temperature.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello furoomers,
I have spent the day ocing my pc up, I got it to 4.5ghz using the bus @ 258 so I could get 2064mhz out of the ram at 1:4 ratio.
I then ran occt for an hour on small fft's, I got to 55 minutes and thought I had failed, but it was the 5 minute cool down at the end, excellent.









I already know my rams stable so I moved on to the gpu, did all the furmark bizz on it for ages, I got stuck at 51fps and even though I move the gpu clock up from 1000mhz to 1075mhz it still came out the same score, the score was 4568, which was also the cpu clock?,

anyways, It passed furmark bench at 1080p, I then went to run cinebench r15 opengl on it and *the cpu overclock totally failed*.









so it appears that the cinebench r15 open gl test is the best oc test I have found yet, and I'm back at stock clock till I start testing it out on cine.

edit:got it stable now.


----------



## tdbone1

thanks for posting info about the vrm's
in my cases i usually do put good cooling in that area.
my last case was nzxt vulcan with 240mm side fan wait maybe it was 300mm) i forget and it hit that whole thing pretty good.

right now im open air and its just on a table
i just got a big window fan and have it pointed at the whole mb








gonna have to work when im doing some serious overclocking with the h100i

i am at LLC for cpu and nb (i believe) = high and i have an offset cpu volts to +.0250 and im at 4.2ghz which is pretty stable
2hrs of P95 small fft
a whole bunch of diff types or run with intel burnin app

im not technically stable but i alot more stable with this stock cooling than i was at 4.5ghz

i sure wonder what clocks i can expect out of this chip.

PS
im about ready to order some used ram is there anything i should get?
from what i read all the different speeds of ram dont really make alot of difference


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> thanks for posting info about the vrm's
> in my cases i usually do put good cooling in that area.
> my last case was nzxt vulcan with 240mm side fan wait maybe it was 300mm) i forget and it hit that whole thing pretty good.
> 
> right now im open air and its just on a table
> i just got a big window fan and have it pointed at the whole mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have to work when im doing some serious overclocking with the h100i
> 
> i am at LLC for cpu and nb (i believe) = high and i have an offset cpu volts to +.0250 and im at 4.2ghz which is pretty stable
> 2hrs of P95 small fft
> a whole bunch of diff types or run with intel burnin app
> 
> im not technically stable but i alot more stable with this stock cooling than i was at 4.5ghz
> 
> i sure wonder what clocks i can expect out of this chip.
> 
> PS
> im about ready to order some used ram is there anything i should get?
> from what i read all the different speeds of ram dont really make alot of difference


Expected clocks on a H100i is 4.7Ghz with good airflow unless you have a bad chip.

Anything over 1866Mhz isn't supported on these chips but it's the Mobo that makes the difference really.

Try and find a good balance between speed and timings, 2133Mhz CL9 is a good combo that works well for most people from what i've seen.

test with IBT AVX on High or Very High settings, at least 10 passes and look for the 3.xxxx numbers in the results


----------



## mus1mus

Used RAM?, out of my effing list if I want to OC!

Grab a new one. Save you a lot of headaches!


----------



## aaroc

The IBT AVX fails to run on very high setting if you dont have swap/pagefile active.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Why would you be running without a page/swap file?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Why would you be running without a page/swap file?


I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.


Some apps actually require it, for use. You should at least keep 512 MB for programs that need it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.
> 
> 
> 
> Some apps actually require it, for use. You should at least keep 512 MB for programs that need it.
Click to expand...

Well that is cool. Ok then. But I mean what sort of size is recommended. I mean a lot of people say that you should have as much page as you have RAM.


----------



## StrongForce

I researched that topic once.. some say 1.5 times the size yea, but I think that's a lot for nothing, I don't see the real point for that., I'd say just keep it on auto personally I had it on manual now I set it back on auto


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.
> 
> 
> 
> Some apps actually require it, for use. You should at least keep 512 MB for programs that need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is cool. Ok then. But I mean what sort of size is recommended. I mean a lot of people say that you should have as much page as you have RAM.
Click to expand...

By default Windows will set your PageFile to twice the amount of RAM you have.

And 16GB is not enough to ignore pagefile. Extremely easy to hit within 90% usage. If you go over and do not have page file, you crash instead of just being slow until you can fix the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I researched that topic once.. some say 1.5 times the size yea, but I think that's a lot for nothing, I don't see the real point for that., I'd say just keep it on auto personally I had it on manual now I set it back on auto


Crash dump...


----------



## NBAasDOGG

Hello gens.

It's a very long time i posted in this threas, but i'm back








Anyway, i finally finished my rig and one thing is making me crazy, obviously it's the CPU.
It's already my 7th tested FX9590 for cherry pickup, and I finally found one 2 months ago, but the problem is I just realized that the summer makes the chip voltage hungry. Back in winter the chip did 24/7 5.1Ghz on 1.56v (even Prime stable), but now I can't even get 5Ghz stable at 1.57v, WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?
CPU temp is always below 50 (custom loop), but why wont it overclock as it did 2 months ago? Right now the average FX8350 does better than mine FX9590. Does anyone have explanation for this?


----------



## Synister

Birthday is next week, but I couldn't let this baby just sit there now could I ...
Before:






After:






A few more of her:




Seems my VRMs and CPU run a little cooler now too. Same voltages. This normal? only 3-5°C on the CPU, but around 8-10°C on the VRMs!


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I have 8GB of Ram and haven't ran in to any issues with no page file for over a year.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anything over 1866Mhz isn't supported on these chips but it's the Mobo that makes the difference really.


the cpu itself cant do over 1866 eventhough this mb can?
i just ordered 2x2GB cl9 1.65v and i will be mixing it with a pair of 2x1GB cl9 ocz 1066 ram that the bios default to 1.5v but the ram is rated at 1333 which i have to make it 1.75v
think it will be ok to keep that 1.75v with the new 2x2gb 1.65 im getting?

i got it for $23 off ebay








i know i not gonna be ocing the fsb side as i just use the multi to adj my oc and worse case scenario i have to keep em at 1066 @ 1.65 as the ocz memory will run at 1.5v at 1066 so i know i could bump it to 1.65v and it wouldnt hurt them but thats a slow speed if i have to do it that way.

this is the ram im getting
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227479


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXUNLUCKYXx*
> 
> I have 8GB of Ram and haven't ran in to any issues with no page file for over a year.


Well you seem to have lived out to be the opposite of your namesake!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> the cpu itself cant do over 1866 eventhough this mb can?
> i just ordered 2x2GB cl9 1.65v and i will be mixing it with a pair of 2x1GB cl9 ocz 1066 ram that the bios default to 1.5v but the ram is rated at 1333 which i have to make it 1.75v
> think it will be ok to keep that 1.75v with the new 2x2gb 1.65 im getting?
> 
> i got it for $23 off ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i not gonna be ocing the fsb side as i just use the multi to adj my oc and worse case scenario i have to keep em at 1066 @ 1.65 as the ocz memory will run at 1.5v at 1066 so i know i could bump it to 1.65v and it wouldnt hurt them but thats a slow speed if i have to do it that way.
> 
> this is the ram im getting
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227479


Are you seriously just in this thread to throw out things you know were are going to interject on?

sorry but needed...

MIXING RAM IS A BAD IDEA - seconded maybe by buying second hand ram for anything you really want to push / run without issue!

Also can I ask how much you're paying for this hideously slow and old ram? I had that kit on my FX 64


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> the cpu itself cant do over 1866 eventhough this mb can?
> i just ordered 2x2GB cl9 1.65v and i will be mixing it with a pair of 2x1GB cl9 ocz 1066 ram that the bios default to 1.5v but the ram is rated at 1333 which i have to make it 1.75v
> think it will be ok to keep that 1.75v with the new 2x2gb 1.65 im getting?
> 
> i got it for $23 off ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i not gonna be ocing the fsb side as i just use the multi to adj my oc and worse case scenario i have to keep em at 1066 @ 1.65 as the ocz memory will run at 1.5v at 1066 so i know i could bump it to 1.65v and it wouldnt hurt them but thats a slow speed if i have to do it that way.
> 
> this is the ram im getting
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227479


You shouldn't really mix ram and you would have been better off with 2 x 4GB or 2 x 8GB instead of 4 x 2 sticks.

I'm not sure what the average is for Ram OC concerning the IMC but the Chip is only "supported" up to 1866Mhz, that doesn't mean it can't go higher it just depends on the mobo and CPU.

I still think you'd be better off with 2x4GB sticks of 1866-2133Mhz CL9

This is my ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589

This is a decent set as well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460


----------



## mus1mus

Lol.

SSD, RAM, HDD get brand new! They're some of the cheapest you can give your system for performance. At least 120 GB SSDs are cheap now!

Mixing RAM, big NO! There's a reason why they're sold by kits. Dual channel, 2 or 4 per kit.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anything over 1866Mhz isn't supported on these chips but it's the Mobo that makes the difference really.
> 
> 
> 
> the cpu itself cant do over 1866 eventhough this mb can?
> i just ordered 2x2GB cl9 1.65v and i will be mixing it with a pair of 2x1GB cl9 ocz 1066 ram that the bios default to 1.5v but the ram is rated at 1333 which i have to make it 1.75v
> think it will be ok to keep that 1.75v with the new 2x2gb 1.65 im getting?
> 
> i got it for $23 off ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i not gonna be ocing the fsb side as i just use the multi to adj my oc and worse case scenario i have to keep em at 1066 @ 1.65 as the ocz memory will run at 1.5v at 1066 so i know i could bump it to 1.65v and it wouldnt hurt them but thats a slow speed if i have to do it that way.
> 
> this is the ram im getting
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227479
Click to expand...

So much for the CPU only doing 1866 cause I had 'er running at 2400 for 6 months. Had to drop it to 2133 (2000MHz once I got my timings tightened up nicely) because I filled all the slots. And my Micron set of Corsair Vengeance OC like dogs. So yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> SSD, RAM, HDD get brand new! They're some of the cheapest you can give your system for performance. At least 120 GB SSDs are cheap now!
> 
> Mixing RAM, big NO! There's a reason why they're sold by kits. Dual channel, 2 or 4 per kit.


Yeah in theory. But it does not help when companies like Corsair mix brands and models of IC's within the same product range. EG. I have two dual channel kits of Vengeance. The one set is Samsung and the other is Micron.


----------



## Melcar

As long as you don't OC the RAM that much (or at all), mixing sticks is no problem.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So much for the CPU only doing 1866 cause I had 'er running at 2400 for 6 months. Had to drop it to 2133 (2000MHz once I got my timings tightened up nicely) because I filled all the slots. And my Micron set of Corsair Vengeance OC like dogs. So yeah.
> Yeah in theory. But it does not help when companies like Corsair mix brands and models of IC's within the same product range. EG. I have two dual channel kits of Vengeance. The one set is Samsung and the other is Micron.


You bought 2 kits. Different reasons and resolves.

If you need 16GB, buy 2x8GB kits. If you need 32, 2x16 GBs are now available. Not 2 kits of 2x4GBs, nor 2 kits of 2x8GBs.

A kit will have the same components down to IC level. 2 kits will have the same components on same line and batch of production. You must have missed that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> As long as you don't OC the RAM that much (or at all), mixing sticks is no problem.


Then run your ram at different clocks, timings, and voltages on the same machine. And be proud of regular BSODs!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So much for the CPU only doing 1866 cause I had 'er running at 2400 for 6 months. Had to drop it to 2133 (2000MHz once I got my timings tightened up nicely) because I filled all the slots. And my Micron set of Corsair Vengeance OC like dogs. So yeah.
> Yeah in theory. But it does not help when companies like Corsair mix brands and models of IC's within the same product range. EG. I have two dual channel kits of Vengeance. The one set is Samsung and the other is Micron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bought 2 kits. Different reasons and resolves.
> 
> If you need 16GB, buy 2x8GB kits. If you need 32, 2x16 GBs are now available. Not 2 kits of 2x4GBs, nor 2 kits of 2x8GBs.
> 
> A kit will have the same components down to IC level. 2 kits will have the same components on same line and batch of production. You must have missed that.
Click to expand...

I just bought the kits at different times. I bought the one kit about 8 months or so ago. And then decided to get another when I had the cash. I figured. Corsair Vengeance 2133 C11 (2x4GB) and Corsair Vengeance 2133 C11 8GB (2X4GB) would not be a problem. And honestly it hasn't been. Just the one kit can't OC as well as the other.


----------



## hurricane28

I agree with not mixing ram, they sell dual and quad channel memory for a reason and one reason only, COMPATIBILITY.

That doesn't say that mixing ram isn't working its only not advised to do so.

I only buy G.Skill because they serve me quite well for a couple of years, i had Corsair before and never again.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So much for the CPU only doing 1866 cause I had 'er running at 2400 for 6 months. Had to drop it to 2133 (2000MHz once I got my timings tightened up nicely) because I filled all the slots.


I never said you couldn't run 2400Mhz ram on these chips (I do), Some people can't because their IMC isn't as strong as others, but it's usually more Mobo dependent rather than CPU (but it does help)

i said the CPU does not support ram speeds above 1866Mhz, It's in AMD's specs for Vishera.....


----------



## hurricane28

vishera chips do not support more than 1866 NATIVE because of their low CPU/NB speed but that doesn't say that you cannot overclock it to maintain higher ram speeds, and that is dependent on the silicon lottery.

I can run my ram at 2400, maybe more but i did not see an improvement for what i do with my system so i am back at stock 1866 with tight timings.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So much for the CPU only doing 1866 cause I had 'er running at 2400 for 6 months. Had to drop it to 2133 (2000MHz once I got my timings tightened up nicely) because I filled all the slots.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you couldn't run 2400Mhz ram on these chips (I do), Some people can't because their IMC isn't as strong as others, but it's usually more Mobo dependent rather than CPU (but it does help)
> 
> i said the CPU does not support ram speeds above 1866Mhz, It's in AMD's specs for Vishera.....
Click to expand...

My origional reply was at tbone. And it was laced with sarcasm.... But anyway.... A whoosh! moment as I call it. Right over the heads!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My origional reply was at tbone. And it was laced with sarcasm.... But anyway.... A whoosh! moment as I call it. Right over the heads!


He obviously didn't understand how a Top line CPU couldn't run Ram as high as the Mobo........You could have explained it yourself instead.

sometimes we need to remember that some people don't have the same amount of knowledge as some of us and we should help them understand.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He obviously didn't understand how a Top line CPU couldn't run Ram as high as the Mobo........You could have explained it yourself instead.
> 
> sometimes we need to remember that some people don't have the same amount of knowledge as some of us and we should help them understand.


Sometimes we forget that mixing different ram sticks leads to instability isn't common knowledge.







but I guess it would work as long as you run them all the JEDEC specifications of the lowest speed sticks. I've never tried OCing too different kits working together but OCing ram is already a nightmare so eff that.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You bought 2 kits. Different reasons and resolves.
> 
> If you need 16GB, buy 2x8GB kits. If you need 32, 2x16 GBs are now available. Not 2 kits of 2x4GBs, nor 2 kits of 2x8GBs.
> 
> A kit will have the same components down to IC level. 2 kits will have the same components on same line and batch of production. You must have missed that.


What 990FX motherboard or that accepts FX 8320/8350 supports 16GB DDR3 dimm module?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> What 990FX motherboard or that accepts FX 8320/8350 supports 16GB DDR3 dimm module?


I guess you totally misunderstood the logic of the example. But here, 64GB / 4 = 16GB per stick.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Why would you be running without a page/swap file?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.
Click to expand...

i keep mine low
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.
> 
> 
> 
> Some apps actually require it, for use. You should at least keep 512 MB for programs that need it.
Click to expand...

1gb here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Birthday is next week, but I couldn't let this baby just sit there now could I ...
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems my VRMs and CPU run a little cooler now too. Same voltages. This normal? only 3-5°C on the CPU, but around 8-10°C on the VRMs!


power delivery quality.

look up ripple for one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> As long as you don't OC the RAM that much (or at all), mixing sticks is no problem.


not true. it can cause problems, period, it also can not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You bought 2 kits. Different reasons and resolves.
> 
> If you need 16GB, buy 2x8GB kits. If you need 32, 2x16 GBs are now available. Not 2 kits of 2x4GBs, nor 2 kits of 2x8GBs.
> 
> A kit will have the same components down to IC level. 2 kits will have the same components on same line and batch of production. You must have missed that.
> 
> 
> 
> What 990FX motherboard or that accepts FX 8320/8350 supports 16GB DDR3 dimm module?
Click to expand...

can you show me said kit that actually has 16gb dimms


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Why would you be running without a page/swap file?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i keep mine low
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have 16GB's RAM. I don't use a pagefile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some apps actually require it, for use. You should at least keep 512 MB for programs that need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1gb here
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Birthday is next week, but I couldn't let this baby just sit there now could I ...
> Before:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems my VRMs and CPU run a little cooler now too. Same voltages. This normal? only 3-5°C on the CPU, but around 8-10°C on the VRMs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> power delivery quality.
> 
> look up ripple for one
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> As long as you don't OC the RAM that much (or at all), mixing sticks is no problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true. it can cause problems, period, it also can not.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You bought 2 kits. Different reasons and resolves.
> 
> If you need 16GB, buy 2x8GB kits. If you need 32, 2x16 GBs are now available. Not 2 kits of 2x4GBs, nor 2 kits of 2x8GBs.
> 
> A kit will have the same components down to IC level. 2 kits will have the same components on same line and batch of production. You must have missed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What 990FX motherboard or that accepts FX 8320/8350 supports 16GB DDR3 dimm module?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you show me said kit that actually has 16gb dimms
Click to expand...

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Crucial-16GB-240-pin-DIMM-DDR3-PC3-12800-Memory-Module/7890177/product.html

Didn't know there was such a thing


----------



## mus1mus

http://raru.co.za/electronics/1195900-kingston-valueram-ecc-register-with-parity-ddr3-1333-16gb-x2-kit-memory

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other+World+Computing/1333D3X9M032/

^
A couple more


----------



## Synister

I spec'ed up a workstation yesterday, that had a max RAM capacity of 512GB.

My old workstation back in 2006 had 32GB of RAM.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I guess you totally misunderstood the logic of the example. But here, 64GB / 4 = 16GB per stick.


I understood that this was an example, but as the example was posted on the FX 8320/8350 thread I thought that maybe someone knew about a 990FX motherboard that really supported that amount of ram. Initially the Asus Crosshair V Formula Z had in the specification web page 64GB ram support, but in the pdf manual only 32GB RAM and a few months later they changed the specification webpage to 32 GB RAM. But the English manual still has on the list of supported ram two 64GB RAM combination that are impossible in reality:
G.SKILL F3-14900CL10Q2-64GBZLD 64GB (8x8GB)
G.SKILL F3-17000CL11Q2-64GBZLD 64GB (8x8GB)
Obviously you cant put 8 dimm in 4 slots.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can you show me said kit that actually has 16gb dimms


For Workstation and server there are a lot available, but with registered and/or ECC memory. I explained the background of my question in a previous post.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> As long as you don't OC the RAM that much (or at all), mixing sticks is no problem.


i think you are right

and what people are saying about used ram....
its pretty funny since there are no moving parts to actually get used.
it either works or it dont just like new ram.
ebay has warranty. if it dont pass memtest86 on a 24hr test at its rated settings i just send it back.

anyhow yea i not gonna overclock the ram. i have an unlocked multi and will do it that way.
the ram is just to get me by.
i was watching bf4 pagefile and its caching and as long as i got 6GB i dont even think bf4 will need to use the PF.

yea its not my ideal ram for sure but i think it get my by in a pinch.
got it for $23.00
almost got another different kit for same price but think i just gonna wait on more ram for a bit

i need a case and trying to figure out if i want to trade this gtx 770 for an r9 290x


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Lol almost 200 dollars for 16gb stick that runs 1333 would probably have a hell of a time running at 1866.. wouldn't the timings have to be 11 10 11 at least? I could see this being useful in just a small handful of situations... none of which I'll likely find myself in ever..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I spec'ed up a workstation yesterday, that had a max RAM capacity of 512GB.
> 
> My old workstation back in 2006 had 32GB of RAM.


Details on that workstation please.









Not trying to question but would that mean a computer with 4 xeons or a total of 16 channels of memory; a sum of 32 sticks of 16 GB dimms still qualify as a workstation?

Supa-high end stuff solving what? Quantum physics?










Okay, found what you are up to. But using server grade memory!

http://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-x9da7x9dai-dual-intel-xeon-e52600-workstation-motherboard-lga2011/


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Details on that workstation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to question but would that mean a computer with 4 xeons or a total of 16 channels of memory; a sum of 32 sticks of 16 GB dimms still qualify as a workstation?
> 
> Supa-high end stuff solving what? Quantum physics?


Make all the cod kids jealous rofl....I'd like to know what this was used for as well... as a workstation expecially...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Details on that workstation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to question but would that mean a computer with 4 xeons or a total of 16 channels of memory; a sum of 32 sticks of 16 GB dimms still qualify as a workstation?
> 
> Supa-high end stuff solving what? Quantum physics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, found what you are up to. But using server grade memory!
> 
> http://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-x9da7x9dai-dual-intel-xeon-e52600-workstation-motherboard-lga2011/


I think his old WS took up half the nation's power grid (NetBurst lol).


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Details on that workstation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to question but would that mean a computer with 4 xeons or a total of 16 channels of memory; a sum of 32 sticks of 16 GB dimms still qualify as a workstation?
> 
> Supa-high end stuff solving what? Quantum physics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, found what you are up to. But using server grade memory!
> 
> http://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-x9da7x9dai-dual-intel-xeon-e52600-workstation-motherboard-lga2011/


It's a Dell that I was speccing up for this customer. Not my choice by theirs.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I spec'ed up a workstation yesterday, that had a max RAM capacity of 512GB.
> 
> My old workstation back in 2006 had 32GB of RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Details on that workstation please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to question but would that mean a computer with 4 xeons or a total of 16 channels of memory; a sum of 32 sticks of 16 GB dimms still qualify as a workstation?
> 
> Supa-high end stuff solving what? Quantum physics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, found what you are up to. But using server grade memory!
> 
> http://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-x9da7x9dai-dual-intel-xeon-e52600-workstation-motherboard-lga2011/
Click to expand...

4P Xeon can handle 6TB of RAM, not 512GB. 1.5TB each.

http://ark.intel.com/products/75260/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E7-8893-v2-37_5M-Cache-3_40-GHz

The main difference between a server and workstation is that a server serves many people while a workstation has a single user. Besides, 512GB means E5 not E7 and E5 only goes to 2P anyway. So yes, it very much qualifies as a workstation.


----------



## DigDeep

This really doesnt matter?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> This really doesnt matter?


That's one game........


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's one game........


No. I thought that size of the screen does matter for game testing, because they are playing on 32" screen vs 22"

Listen what he says


----------



## hurricane28

Dose 2 are idiots and DO NOT believe anything what they say. They are just a bunch of Intel fanboys and know it alls. I followed them a time ago and got annoyed by them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> No. I thought that size of the screen does matter for game testing, because they are playing on 32" screen vs 22"
> 
> Listen what he says


Well, size doesn't really matter, it's resolution that does.

They never showed what res they were at, what ram they were using and they were using fraps to record it......it's a joke


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well, size doesn't really matter, it's resolution that does.
> 
> They never showed what res they were at, what ram they were using and they were using fraps to record it......it's a joke


This is from begining


----------



## mfknjadagr8

The only thing I could see being a factor is refresh rate... the size is irrelevant...hdmi doesn't care if you have a 32 or a 22 it simply outputs what the pc tells it to....so the amd gives up a few frames on a game coded for Intel processors... big suprise... that's kinda like saying my combined score on firestrike is better on Intel so amd sucks....I'm anxious to see what they say when games begin using 8 cores


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> This is from begining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just pointing out the screen size differenece.
> 
> They tested a 6 games


Well, the first video kind of explains alot (the one on their channel page), where they tell you that you should sub to them.

Every bit of hardware is Intel/Nvidia based, not one AMD part there.

I watched all 6 video's and you can hear it in their voices that when the AMD chip comes out on top they still find some excuse as to why it did (my maximum fps is better), then they tested Skyrim (badly coded game) and an MMO (Very Single Thread Based)

These guys are idiots....plain and simple, you want real world performance?

Ask people on OCN


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> No. I thought that size of the screen does matter for game testing, because they are playing on 32" screen vs 22"
> 
> Listen what he says
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure of the value of benchmarking a beta. Optimizations for AMD are about the last thing developers are concerned with in the pre-release of any game.
> 
> As for the ram I haven't ran at those speeds since the DDR2 days.
> Edit: these are some nice DDR2's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550865


Wasn't that BF3 they tested?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> It's a Dell that I was speccing up for this customer. Not my choice by theirs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure of the value of benchmarking a beta. Optimizations for AMD are about the last thing developers are concerned with in the pre-release of any game.
> 
> As for the ram I haven't ran at those speeds since the DDR2 days.
> Edit: these are some nice DDR2's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550865


1200MHz, low latency (obviously), nice man. But dat 1060MHz RAM on modern rig, kthxbai.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure of the value of benchmarking a beta. Optimizations for AMD are about the last thing developers are concerned with in the pre-release of any game.
> 
> As for the ram I haven't ran at those speeds since the DDR2 days.
> Edit: these are some nice DDR2's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550865
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that BF3 they tested?
Click to expand...

I believe the just cause 2 video was made during beta , not sure about the others.

I see review sites benchmark beta versions of games from time to time and it always makes me cringe.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I personally liked tek syndicates review 




Why would you bother benching a game during beta..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe the just cause 2 video was made during beta , not sure about the others.
> 
> I see review sites benchmark beta versions of games from time to time and it always makes me cringe.


Watch this and facepalm: 




Then Facedesk......then proceed to Facefesk (Kyad's word, not mine







)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> It's a Dell that I was speccing up for this customer. Not my choice by theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not sure of the value of benchmarking a beta. Optimizations for AMD are about the last thing developers are concerned with in the pre-release of any game.
> 
> As for the ram I haven't ran at those speeds since the DDR2 days.
> Edit: these are some nice DDR2's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2550865
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1200MHz, low latency (obviously), nice man. But dat 1060MHz RAM on modern rig, kthxbai.
Click to expand...

lol yeah really odd to run that speed on either of the rigs in the videos

Anyhow this is an example of why I don't really like to see Beta versions of games show up on review sites.
A couple of the worst showings by AMD were in games still in beta.

fixed.xlsx 13k .xlsx file


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm a reviewer trust me... Nixon said trust me I wasn't involved rofl.... it's the only scientific way to do it....rofl that's the main concern clearly.... worth the time it took for a good laugh


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Watch this and facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Facedesk......then proceed to Facefesk (Kyad's word, not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Have you seen the comments? The channel owners are insulting people for disagreeing, and arguing like middle school COD fanboys









And not a gamer if you play Skyrim? Because it is unoptimized?







I don't even know what to say...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Have you seen the comments? The channel owners are insulting people for disagreeing, and arguing like middle school COD fanboys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not a gamer if you play Skyrim? Because it is unoptimized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to say...


have you seen the dislikes? 485 likes vs 4,187 dislikes.......that's just a unanimous "The Internet Hates You"


----------



## cssorkinman

The internet is a festering cesspool of slant,spins, half truths and out right lies - trust no one. Buy em both, test them for yourself and keep the one that works the best for what you do ( it's what I did as a result, the 3770K is now a lan party rig in my nephew's basement







)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The internet is a festering cesspool of slant,spins, half truths and out right lies - trust no one. Buy em both, test them for yourself and keep the one that works the best for what you do ( it's what I did as a result, the 3770K is now a lan party rig in my nephew's basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I would.....but i can use that money elsewhere in either upgrading my rig or building another for someone.

Trust me, I'd love to be able to do back to back testing so i could have better opinions but it's just not financially viable for me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The internet is a festering cesspool of slant,spins, half truths and out right lies - trust no one. Buy em both, test them for yourself and keep the one that works the best for what you do ( it's what I did as a result, the 3770K is now a lan party rig in my nephew's basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I would.....but i can use that money elsewhere in either upgrading my rig or building another for someone.
> 
> Trust me, I'd love to be able to do back to back testing so i could have better opinions but it's just not financially viable for me.
Click to expand...

I guess you'll just have to ...... trust me? lol

I'd like to put together a 4790K rig for the same purpose, but I couldn't afford it and the resulting divorce









edit for typo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess you'll just have to ...... trust me? lol
> 
> I'd like to put together a 4970K rig for the same purpose, but I couldn't afford it and the resulting divorce


Tbh i think i could put a basic i5 rig together and get an $80 mobo, leave it with the stock cooler and overclock it but that doesn't seem like a good idea


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess you'll just have to ...... trust me? lol
> 
> I'd like to put together a 4970K rig for the same purpose, but I couldn't afford it and the resulting divorce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh i think i could put a basic i5 rig together and get an $80 mobo, leave it with the stock cooler and overclock it but that doesn't seem like a good idea
Click to expand...

My wife would agree lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I purchased mostly on price with this build as I couldn't see spending an extra 200 on the build and I'm very happy with my setup...I can see why people choose Intel over amd...it's been beaten to death that you buy what works for you...totally in agreement with that...plus I haven't seen an Intel group this passionate about their products and about insuring people get the most they can out of their rigs without damage... thanks to all you guys that help out.. easily the best group on the net that I've come across before. I still remember dialing into text based message boards....bbs lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I purchased mostly on price with this build as I couldn't see spending an extra 200 on the build and I'm very happy with my setup...I can see why people choose Intel over amd...it's been beaten to death that you buy what works for you...totally in agreement with that...plus I haven't seen an Intel group this passionate about their products and about insuring people get the most they can out of their rigs without damage... thanks to all you guys that help out.. easily the best group on the net that I've come across before. I still remember dialing into text based message boards....bbs lol


Ahh yes, the heady days of the 1440 baud rate pissing matches


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ahh yes, the heady days of the 1440 baud rate pissing matches


I remember getting an 8k modem and feeling like a god lol


----------



## Tivan

So after notching up CPU-NB(which runs at 2240) voltage to something slightly above 1.26v I was able to get rid of random hard freezes during prime95 stresstesting (which occurred particularly frequently when closing tabs in chrome) with 4 modules of ram at 1866 Mhz. (kept em at 1666 till I got a more reliable PSU, to rule that out) Good thing people keep talking about how tricky AMD cpus are with 4 ram modules installed. (actually selling my modules on german ebay currently, in favor of getting 2)

Also raising power limit for CPU-NB gives me consistently worse results in IBT for some reason, not sure about CPU-NB LLC yet, but I turned it off as well for now. I mean having it on didn't fix the instabilities, but slightly upping voltage did. Weird.

Positive side effect, I went to re evaluate what voltage I need for 4340MHz on core and so far, it's been priming well for a couple of hours at 1.325v (1.320-1.332 in HWiNFO; CPU LLC very high, if that was the 75% one; power limit 130%).

Also been running the base clock at 280 for some reason, oh well. might mix that up if I ever want to go higher on CPU-NB/HT Link or RAM.

edit: ok there we go another freeze (while submitting another edit c, but that took a lot longer than expected! Time to try with 1.3v and if that doesn't fix it I'll consider different component voltages (or maybe base clock. It's not like I haven't set all multipliers affected by it manually to offset, though) or give up on populating 4 ram slots. Can't rule out ram voltages themselves either, but I'd see errors in prime or ibt if the ram didn't get enough voltage I'd assume.

edit: no freezes yet but a core failed on me, I knew I went too low on cpu voltage c;


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I remember getting an 8k modem and feeling like a god lol


I remember spending $700 for a US Robotix 56k external modem . That was clearly crazy in retrospect and I hungout on several pirate bbs's in those days.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I remember spending $700 for a US Robotix 56k external modem . That was clearly crazy in retrospect and I hungout on several pirate bbs's in those days.


yeah if I remember correctly most dailup isps of that time only gave you 33000 at that point anyway...I remember the days of 400 dollar less than a gb drives.... glad those days are behind us


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

got my rma update from asus, they couldnt fix my gtx580, with no more 580s instock i will be getting a brand new 680 dc2.

not bad at all for 120$ used 580 that lasted me over a year. i shouldnt have any issue getting a decent price for the thing if i decide not to use it.

i wonder if my kaveri will bottle neck this card.. my 780ti has issues in a buch of games with my kaveri..


----------



## Mega Man

congrats ~ and GL !


----------



## tdbone1

i got you all beat.
when i was 14 i sold flowers on street cornes in LA
i saved money to get me a 300baud hayes compat modem
it was over $300 in 1984 or 85...
300 baud.
thats right no "K" or "k" in it.

used it with my tandy color computer 2








dont forget.....no internet.
nothing like today.
i could log into some atomic clock and dow jones and a few BBS.
thats when i learned that just because i dialed the same area code where i lived (714) didnt mean it wasnt long distance.
had a $300 phone bill one month and had to pay that too.


----------



## aaroc

I was working on my PC today and added one radiator, so my PC now have 2x XT45 420 and 1x Mora 360 Pro cooling a FX 9370 and 4 dimm rams Gskill TridentX, more specs on my signature F2004.
Room temp 18.6C, temp of CPU after running 30-40 min IVT ABX maximum was 39C, fan less. My PSU was showing 280W from the wall with 99% eficiency. I think I will start using fans this week.


----------



## crazymania88

Putting an old athlon fan back of my socket (with Xigmatek Gaia's plate) drops it 10 celcius down.

by the way, I had some issue and I've seen 108C socket temperature(core was still 20c) for 1-2 minutes
and 70-90 for another 1 minute.
(I thought it was sensor issue because it didn't shut DOWN!, smell came later) with burning smell,
(Cooler on- working, I think short happened in case and some nasty stuff touched eachother)
CPU was running @ stock speeds while this happened..

Later on after 4-5 hours,
CPU and MOBO all works fine and cool after removing cpu from socket, and mobo from case.
So I think it's really hard to burn a cpu nowadays.

Coming back to my old overclock:
but now I am afraid to overclock, if that 108c messed up something?
Temperatures, voltages, and stability all fine nothing is wrong but still...
(as I said, it smell burning), I don't wanna mess it more up







, )

I want to ask:
So what do you think?
Would it run fine, if the 108c really messed up something?
It works fine as usual at 4ghz with 1.3V under load, and I used to run 1.38v 4.2GHZ.

I really need opinions, I doubt it would work whole fine if something was messed up, but that smell bothers me.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Putting an old athlon fan back of my socket (with Xigmatek Gaia's plate) drops it 10 celcius down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, I had some issue and I've seen 108C socket temperature(core was still 20c) for 1-2 minutes
> and 70-90 for another 1 minute.
> (I thought it was sensor issue because it didn't shut DOWN!, smell came later) with burning smell,
> (Cooler on- working, I think short happened in case and some nasty stuff touched eachother)
> CPU was running @ stock speeds while this happened..
> 
> Later on after 4-5 hours,
> CPU and MOBO all works fine and cool after removing cpu from socket, and mobo from case.
> So I think it's really hard to burn a cpu nowadays.
> 
> Coming back to my old overclock:
> but now I am afraid to overclock, if that 108c messed up something?
> Temperatures, voltages, and stability all fine nothing is wrong but still...
> (as I said, it smell burning), I don't wanna mess it more up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , )
> 
> I want to ask:
> So what do you think?
> Would it run fine, if the 108c really messed up something?
> It works fine as usual at 4ghz with 1.3V under load, and I used to run 1.38v 4.2GHZ.
> 
> I really need opinions, I doubt it would work whole fine if something was messed up, but that smell bothers me.


What motherboard is it ?

You should update your signature with your PC







.

I got a m5a99FX Pro rev 2.0 , and adding a 14(freaking) cm fan only reduces 2 degree uh







don't know if it's the mother board model or what, I tryed both push and pull.. pull ended up being better at load, also yea the fan isn't completely centered because the center is so big there is no airflow there, now I wonder if with a smaller fan I would get better results.. any thought guys?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What motherboard is it ?
> 
> You should update your signature with your PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got a m5a99FX Pro rev 2.0 , and adding a 14(freaking) cm fan only reduces 2 degree uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if it's the mother board model or what, I tryed both push and pull.. pull ended up being better at load, also yea the fan isn't completely centered because the center is so big there is no airflow there, now I wonder if with a smaller fan I would get better results.. any thought guys?


m5a97 r2.0 it is.

Using 6000 rpm old athlon fan, 60mm if I am not mistaken, directly blowing to the socket because of the size.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I was working on my PC today and added one radiator, so my PC now have 2x XT45 420 and 1x Mora 360 Pro cooling a FX 9370 and 4 dimm rams Gskill TridentX, more specs on my signature F2004.
> Room temp 18.6C, temp of CPU after running 30-40 min IVT ABX maximum was 39C, fan less. My PSU was showing 280W from the wall with 99% eficiency. I think I will start using fans this week.











Or stock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What motherboard is it ?
> 
> You should update your signature with your PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got a m5a99FX Pro rev 2.0 , and adding a 14(freaking) cm fan only reduces 2 degree uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if it's the mother board model or what, I tryed both push and pull.. pull ended up being better at load, also yea the fan isn't completely centered because the center is so big there is no airflow there, now I wonder if with a smaller fan I would get better results.. any thought guys?


Temp drops are not the thing. Just look at the proximity of your cores to the socket.

Be within 10C of each other.

Personally though, never worried on the socket when I'm on air. That must be the case. They are within 5 Degrees of each other on air. Water; at least 15C apart. (should of mentioned; without a fan at the back.)


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stock?


I think you should wait a few weeks before I OC my PC. I changed to a Gigabyte UD7 and the BIOS menus are different than CHVFZ, never OC that either but I read the CHVF thread and I think I understand what the BIOS options do. I moved that motherboard to my other PC. Need to connect fans, securely attach reservoir, pump, etc to the tower before we have an earthquake.


----------



## Mega Man

let me know if you need any helps !~


----------



## crazymania88

Switched left side case panel, to the right,

Upper one blows on socket, and the one below sucks air out.
LOL, this is way better cooling.


----------



## crazymania88

Guys,
I need a quick help.

I am using FX8320 with m5a97 r2.0,

currently I am on 4.3 GHZ with 1.368V.
My CPU/NB set to 1.281V

OCCT touches 59C-60C in core and 69-70C in socket temp. (with xigmatek gaia 1800rpm push-pull + cooling the socket from behind, roomtemp 29-30C)
in Battlefield 4, cores doesn't exceed 41C and socket doesn't exceed 51C, so I think even tho it's hot here, I survived OCCT and it's fine in game like battlefield.

My questions are:
-is it fine to have fx8320 @ 4.3ghz with 1.368V, because it isn't stable a notch under this. (if it is not, any tips you can give me will make me happy)
-is my CPU/NB set too high? (If I am not mistaken it was 1.3v safe, please tell me this...)
-I think my temps are fine, what do you think or can I do anything? I use thermaltake TG2, gonna get AS5 later.

Thank you guys.


----------



## mus1mus

Whispering a remount.

Try it. Voltages seem fine.

Not sure but, it seems a mono limitation on that socket temps. Someone mentioned it before iirc.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whispering a remount.
> 
> Try it. Voltages seem fine.
> 
> Not sure but, it seems a mono limitation on that socket temps. Someone mentioned it before iirc.


didn't really got it...
Do you want me to re-mount CPU?, and what do you mean by "mono limitation"?
Sorry but I am not a native speaker so sometimes I do not understand









Xigmatek gaia is competitor of Hyper 212 evo, so I thought I could touch 1.4V with it,
but no chance, it'll reach 60c in a minute under occt.

Will changing paste to AS5 from Thermaltake TG2 make any difference? or what can I do?
Apperantly cooler is good in benchmarks and from the users, maybe I really live in a hot place after all?
if 30C really being considered hot for rest of the world (summer time)


----------



## tdbone1

my h100i gets here today.
my motherboard is still open air (no case atm)

do I just leave the llc set to high for cpu and nb and just increase the offset + volts for cpu up more?
I read somewhere I should get 4.7ghz with not to much difficulty but I sure want that 5ghz if possible so if anyone has any settings to achieve this I sure am listening









one more thing about the h100i.
can it be set in any position and it still function correctly or does it need to be higher then the cpu mount plate/pump w/e its called?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> my h100i gets here today.
> my motherboard is still open air (no case atm)
> 
> do I just leave the llc set to high for cpu and nb and just increase the offset + volts for cpu up more?
> I read somewhere I should get 4.7ghz with not to much difficulty but I sure want that 5ghz if possible so if anyone has any settings to achieve this I sure am listening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing about the h100i.
> can it be set in any position and it still function correctly or does it need to be higher then the cpu mount plate/pump w/e its called?


5.0 stable 24/7 might be too much to hope for. It's possible but rare.

It will work anyway that you mount it, I have mine up top though just because that's the only place i found i liked it there


----------



## tdbone1

for now then ill probably have mine mounted on its side directly in front of the cpu top part of the motherboard if it will stay like that.
I was thinking about finding some kind of a rack (like a dish rack) and flipping it upside down and putting the h100i on it directly over the cpu/motherboard.

hmmm. says my 4GB ram and h100i are out for delivery today but my mail don't get here until around 1pm to 4pm depending on usps drivers.

so I got a little time to rig something up

I was at 4.5GHz with offset cpu voltage .0750 but couldn't run P95 for longer then 1min because temps would sky rocket but bf4 played smooth with no problems at all and temps stayed around 52C on the stock cooler
cpu and nb LLC = High when I was doing that.
right now I have same llc but im at offset + .0250 at 4.2GHz through the multi

just wondering what I can get as many know I am worried about the cpu bottlenecking a pair of evga gtx 770's (which I don't have the 2nd gtx 770 yet)
im just gonna have to test.
I was thinking about trading my evga gtx 770 in on an R9 290X
prices are pretty similar on ebay.

why don't ebay have a trade straight across section


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I was working on my PC today and added one radiator, so my PC now have 2x XT45 420 and 1x Mora 360 Pro cooling a FX 9370 and 4 dimm rams Gskill TridentX, more specs on my signature F2004.
> Room temp 18.6C, temp of CPU after running 30-40 min IVT ABX maximum was 39C, fan less. My PSU was showing 280W from the wall with 99% eficiency. I think I will start using fans this week.


Summer room temp of 65.4 Farenheit??? Do you have super icy ac or live above the Artic circle, or in winter in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whispering a remount.
> 
> Try it. Voltages seem fine.
> 
> Not sure but, it seems a mobo limitation on that socket temps. Someone mentioned it before iirc.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> didn't really got it...
> Do you want me to re-mount CPU?, and what do you mean by "mobo limitation"?
> Sorry but I am not a native speaker so sometimes I do not understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xigmatek gaia is competitor of Hyper 212 evo, so I thought I could touch 1.4V with it,
> but no chance, it'll reach 60c in a minute under occt.
> 
> Will changing paste to AS5 from Thermaltake TG2 make any difference? or what can I do?
> Apperantly cooler is good in benchmarks and from the users, maybe I really live in a hot place after all?
> if 30C really being considered hot for rest of the world (summer time)
Click to expand...

Corrected.

This android KB sucks.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Putting an old athlon fan back of my socket (with Xigmatek Gaia's plate) drops it 10 celcius down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, I had some issue and I've seen 108C socket temperature(core was still 20c) for 1-2 minutes
> and 70-90 for another 1 minute.
> (I thought it was sensor issue because it didn't shut DOWN!, smell came later) with burning smell,
> (Cooler on- working, I think short happened in case and some nasty stuff touched eachother)
> CPU was running @ stock speeds while this happened..
> 
> Later on after 4-5 hours,
> CPU and MOBO all works fine and cool after removing cpu from socket, and mobo from case.
> So I think it's really hard to burn a cpu nowadays.
> 
> Coming back to my old overclock:
> but now I am afraid to overclock, if that 108c messed up something?
> Temperatures, voltages, and stability all fine nothing is wrong but still...
> (as I said, it smell burning), I don't wanna mess it more up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , )
> 
> I want to ask:
> So what do you think?
> Would it run fine, if the 108c really messed up something?
> It works fine as usual at 4ghz with 1.3V under load, and I used to run 1.38v 4.2GHZ.
> 
> I really need opinions, I doubt it would work whole fine if something was messed up, but that smell bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What motherboard is it ?
> 
> You should update your signature with your PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got a m5a99FX Pro rev 2.0 , and adding a 14(freaking) cm fan only reduces 2 degree uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if it's the mother board model or what, I tryed both push and pull.. pull ended up being better at load, also yea the fan isn't completely centered because the center is so big there is no airflow there, now I wonder if with a smaller fan I would get better results.. any thought guys?
Click to expand...

Maybe you need a bit more SP or something in there. Maybe try downsizing to 120mm? I dunno. I see quite an improvement on my 99FX Pro.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> for now then ill probably have mine mounted on its side directly in front of the cpu top part of the motherboard if it will stay like that.
> I was thinking about finding some kind of a rack (like a dish rack) and flipping it upside down and putting the h100i on it directly over the cpu/motherboard.
> 
> hmmm. says my 4GB ram and h100i are out for delivery today but my mail don't get here until around 1pm to 4pm depending on usps drivers.
> 
> so I got a little time to rig something up
> 
> I was at 4.5GHz with offset cpu voltage .0750 but couldn't run P95 for longer then 1min because temps would sky rocket but bf4 played smooth with no problems at all and temps stayed around 52C on the stock cooler
> cpu and nb LLC = High when I was doing that.
> right now I have same llc but im at offset + .0250 at 4.2GHz through the multi
> 
> just wondering what I can get as many know I am worried about the cpu bottlenecking a pair of evga gtx 770's (which I don't have the 2nd gtx 770 yet)
> im just gonna have to test.
> I was thinking about trading my evga gtx 770 in on an R9 290X
> prices are pretty similar on ebay.
> 
> why don't ebay have a trade straight across section


FOR THE LAST TIME, *2X 770s WILL NOT BOTTLENECK AN 8320*! 290X is a better solution though, singlecard>CFSLI whenever possible.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whispering a remount.
> 
> Try it. Voltages seem fine.
> 
> Not sure but, it seems a mono limitation on that socket temps. Someone mentioned it before iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't really got it...
> Do you want me to re-mount CPU?, and what do you mean by "mono limitation"?
> Sorry but I am not a native speaker so sometimes I do not understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xigmatek gaia is competitor of Hyper 212 evo, so I thought I could touch 1.4V with it,
> but no chance, it'll reach 60c in a minute under occt.
> 
> Will changing paste to AS5 from Thermaltake TG2 make any difference? or what can I do?
> Apperantly cooler is good in benchmarks and from the users, maybe I really live in a hot place after all?
> if 30C really being considered hot for rest of the world (summer time)
Click to expand...

He means motherboard limitation. And the Xigmatec Gaia if = to Hyper 212, you will struggle a lot. 4.2GHz to 4.4GHz is generally where things seem to fall apart for budget single tower coolers. But your motherboard is a serious limiting factor as well. I would not recommend overclocking too hard on that board.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> for now then ill probably have mine mounted on its side directly in front of the cpu top part of the motherboard if it will stay like that.
> I was thinking about finding some kind of a rack (like a dish rack) and flipping it upside down and putting the h100i on it directly over the cpu/motherboard.
> 
> hmmm. says my 4GB ram and h100i are out for delivery today but my mail don't get here until around 1pm to 4pm depending on usps drivers.
> 
> so I got a little time to rig something up
> 
> I was at 4.5GHz with offset cpu voltage .0750 but couldn't run P95 for longer then 1min because temps would sky rocket but bf4 played smooth with no problems at all and temps stayed around 52C on the stock cooler
> cpu and nb LLC = High when I was doing that.
> right now I have same llc but im at offset + .0250 at 4.2GHz through the multi
> 
> just wondering what I can get as many know I am worried about the cpu bottlenecking a pair of evga gtx 770's (which I don't have the 2nd gtx 770 yet)
> im just gonna have to test.
> I was thinking about trading my evga gtx 770 in on an R9 290X
> prices are pretty similar on ebay.
> 
> why don't ebay have a trade straight across section
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LAST TIME, *8320 WILL NOT BOTTLENECK 2 770'S*! 290X is a better solution though, singlecard>CFSLI whenever possible.
Click to expand...

FIXED!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> FIXED!


Thanks man!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> for now then ill probably have mine mounted on its side directly in front of the cpu top part of the motherboard if it will stay like that.
> I was thinking about finding some kind of a rack (like a dish rack) and flipping it upside down and putting the h100i on it directly over the cpu/motherboard.
> 
> hmmm. says my 4GB ram and h100i are out for delivery today but my mail don't get here until around 1pm to 4pm depending on usps drivers.
> 
> so I got a little time to rig something up
> 
> I was at 4.5GHz with offset cpu voltage .0750 but couldn't run P95 for longer then 1min because temps would sky rocket but bf4 played smooth with no problems at all and temps stayed around 52C on the stock cooler
> cpu and nb LLC = High when I was doing that.
> right now I have same llc but im at offset + .0250 at 4.2GHz through the multi
> 
> just wondering what I can get as many know I am worried about the cpu bottlenecking a pair of evga gtx 770's (which I don't have the 2nd gtx 770 yet)
> im just gonna have to test.
> I was thinking about trading my evga gtx 770 in on an R9 290X
> prices are pretty similar on ebay.
> 
> why don't ebay have a trade straight across section
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE LAST TIME, *8320 WILL NOT BOTTLENECK 2 770'S*! 290X is a better solution though, singlecard>CFSLI whenever possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FIXED!
Click to expand...

Im going to do more fixing. I dont want to post my 4 x R290X usage because I am about to put up the AMD High performance Project article, but I belive these will illustrate the point.

4 X HD 7970

heaven 4.0 @ 1080P





BF4



Dirt3



Crysis 3



The R290 Quad screens look the same


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to do more fixing. I dont want to post my 4 x R290X usage because I am about to put up the AMD High performance Project article, but I belive these will illustrate the point.
> 
> 4 X HD 7970
> 
> heaven 4.0 @ 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4
> 
> 
> Dirt3
> 
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> The R290 Quad screens look the same


So much fixing in the post.

BTW, do you run SSDs, your sig rig says only 3x 7200RPM HDDs?


----------



## Tivan

So after some trial and error I found increasing NB voltage (not cpu nb) to make my system more stable with higher base clock on my board. having it at 1.15 (250base) for now, 1.1v default. (1.2v allows to boot with 350 base clock, while 1.1v doesn't.)

Getting some 1-2% performance gains in IBT and 3dmark11 to have base at 250 as opposed to 200 so. Not sure if the higher NB voltage is worth it though.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to do more fixing. I dont want to post my 4 x R290X usage because I am about to put up the AMD High performance Project article, but I belive these will illustrate the point.
> 
> 4 X HD 7970
> 
> heaven 4.0 @ 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4
> 
> 
> Dirt3
> 
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> The R290 Quad screens look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much fixing in the post.
> 
> BTW, do you run SSDs, your sig rig says only 3x 7200RPM HDDs?
Click to expand...

Oh wow, I need to update. Yes I run a pair of Corsair Force GT's.

I agree. lots of fun fixing Alt


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to do more fixing. I dont want to post my 4 x R290X usage because I am about to put up the AMD High performance Project article, but I belive these will illustrate the point.
> 
> 4 X HD 7970
> 
> heaven 4.0 @ 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt3
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> The R290 Quad screens look the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much fixing in the post.
> 
> BTW, do you run SSDs, your sig rig says only 3x 7200RPM HDDs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow, I need to update. Yes I run a pair of Corsair Force GT's.
> 
> I agree. lots of fun fixing Alt
Click to expand...

I hope to get an M550 1TB or an MX100 512GB for my birthday.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I hope to get an M550 1TB or an MX100 512GB for my birthday.


Or you can get a brand new AMD Radeon SSD!









they look interesting even if they are a Vertex 460 rebrand


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I hope to get an M550 1TB or an MX100 512GB for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can get a brand new AMD Radeon SSD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look interesting even if they are a Vertex 460 rebrand
Click to expand...

yeah, I want a 1TB SSD too


----------



## ZealotKi11er

A friend of mine want to upgrade from a Q6600 to something fast. He does gaming but nothing i consider AAA. He has a 270X for GPU right now. He mostly going to need the speed for Video works. Should he get a i5 or FX-83XX?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> A friend of mine want to upgrade from a Q6600 to something fast. He does gaming but nothing i consider AAA. He has a 270X for GPU right now. He mostly going to need the speed for Video works. Should he get a i5 or FX-83XX?


FX-6.

Unless he's going to use 8 cores, save the power and money. They overclock better on weaker cooling too. Priced in the i3 range, can OC into i5+ range.

EDIT: If he really will use 8 cores, then FX-8 will top the i5 in many things. But those things have to actually use all the cores.


----------



## mus1mus

My friend/co-worker (video editor) is also thinking about upgrading his system. He's got the 8320 and a couple 7770s and was leaning towards Intel i7 quads (like his work PC) and a GTX 760. Facepalm!

My advice was for him to spend the money for the i7 to add them to his GPU budget. Better GPU, quicker CUDA rendering. And yes, better cooling than his Noctua U12.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yeah, I want a 1TB SSD too


The are looking very attractive....pricing will be key though.

Now i just need an AMD branded PSU and Mobo


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My friend/co-worker (video editor) is also thinking about upgrading his system. He's got the 8320 and a couple 7770s and was leaning towards Intel i7 quads (like his work PC) and a GTX 760. Facepalm!
> 
> My advice was for him to spend the money for the i7 to add them to his GPU budget. Better GPU, quicker CUDA rendering. And yes, better cooling than his Noctua U12.


2x 7770s, wut, you mean GTX 770s since I dont think AMD supports CUDA ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My friend/co-worker (video editor) is also thinking about upgrading his system. He's got the 8320 and a couple 7770s and was leaning towards Intel i7 quads (like his work PC) and a GTX 760. Facepalm!
> 
> My advice was for him to spend the money for the i7 to add them to his GPU budget. Better GPU, quicker CUDA rendering. And yes, better cooling than his Noctua U12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 2x 7770s, wut, you mean GTX 770s since I dont think AMD supports CUDA ?
Click to expand...

Does he even need to consider upgrading his own rig if he's got 2 770s on?









AMD cards don't support CUDA. That's why he needs upgrading.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The are looking very attractive....pricing will be key though.
> 
> Now i just need an AMD branded PSU and Mobo


^This, would buy if rebranded Seasonic X-series or Super Flower Leadx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Does he even need to consider upgrading his own rig if he's got 2 770s on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD cards don't support CUDA. That's why he needs upgrading.


Oh, I interpreted it that he went with a 8320+2x 770s instead of an i7+GTX760 with your advice.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX-6.
> 
> Unless he's going to use 8 cores, save the power and money. They overclock better on weaker cooling too. Priced in the i3 range, can OC into i5+ range.
> 
> EDIT: If he really will use 8 cores, then FX-8 will top the i5 in many things. But those things have to actually use all the cores.


So you thing getting a FX-6300 and overclocking it? Here FX-6300 is 120 and 8320 is 160. Maybe wait for 8300? I think the programs he uses are going to use 8 cores.


----------



## mus1mus

All cool! was looking at my sentences as well.

English not me native language, you know.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So you thing getting a FX-6300 and overclocking it? Here FX-6300 is 120 and 8320 is 160. Maybe wait for 8300? I think the programs he uses are going to use 8 cores.


He might as well go 8320, and OC it down the road.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FX-6.
> 
> Unless he's going to use 8 cores, save the power and money. They overclock better on weaker cooling too. Priced in the i3 range, can OC into i5+ range.
> 
> EDIT: If he really will use 8 cores, then FX-8 will top the i5 in many things. But those things have to actually use all the cores.
> 
> 
> 
> So you thing getting a FX-6300 and overclocking it? Here FX-6300 is 120 and 8320 is 160. Maybe wait for 8300? I think the programs he uses are going to use 8 cores.
Click to expand...

All depends. My Image editing and video encoding uses all of my cores, so I'm good with an 8. But unless you're playing BF4 of Crysis 3, not much will use 8-cores. I guess some Mantle games will just due to how the API works.

But otherwise... Why go for an 8-core? Gotta have a need for something before it becomes a smart decision. I know plenty of people who are happy with FX-6 chips.

Could wait for the 8300 I guess. Or just wait for BlackFriday (if you get those sales obviously) just because it's only a few months away. Drive him down to the Microcenter in Michigan, get i7s for $200ish and so on.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Im going to do more fixing. I dont want to post my 4 x R290X usage because I am about to put up the AMD High performance Project article, but I belive these will illustrate the point.
> 
> 4 X HD 7970
> 
> heaven 4.0 @ 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF4
> 
> 
> Dirt3
> 
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> The R290 Quad screens look the same


Very nice. cant wait to see the whole review.. But one thing that would be cool to see, which you never find. Is running all the same gear but change out the mobo/cpu and do an intel test with the games.. Just wonder how that would fair nowdays against the amd. even an older 3770k since thats about the same time the 8350 came out.. I love my amd cpu but i want to get and intel board and do a this vs that.. I bet in most new game titles the FPS difference wouldn't differ much.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Buddy of mine just asked me about building a pc but he didn't want the Hassel of building it so I built him one on ibuypower with an 8350 and a 780 twin frozer..I think he will be happy with it running 8 gig of rip jaw goodness and h550 water cooler in a corsair 320d case...the motherboard is the asrock extreme 9... anyone have GPu cpu combo? He likely won't overclock as he's pretty lazy and would not keep up with it at all

Edit: he originally asked me to build one that would run witcher2 on ultra with all settings maxed...I lol'd when he told me his budget and that he didn't wanna build it so honestly on that site I think I gave him solid advice..I did simular builds on five other sites that one was lowest price and ironically a few better parts


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> He means motherboard limitation. And the Xigmatec Gaia if = to Hyper 212, you will struggle a lot. 4.2GHz to 4.4GHz is generally where things seem to fall apart for budget single tower coolers. But your motherboard is a serious limiting factor as well. I would not recommend overclocking too hard on that board.


Yeah, I know the limitations about cooler, I've just seen some crazy posts that they run 4.7 ghz on this coolers, I wonder how?
and about motherboard, I am also afraid of it.

What do you think? I think it has decent vrm cooling and can handle 1.4v at most,
so am I fine on 1.368v with LLC enabled? and again What do you think about 1.4V on this motherboard? Because it gets me to 4.5 ghz but I am also afraid of damaging mobo.

Also I still feel uncomfortable about 1.281v CPU/NB, it's really fine right?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> He means motherboard limitation. And the Xigmatec Gaia if = to Hyper 212, you will struggle a lot. 4.2GHz to 4.4GHz is generally where things seem to fall apart for budget single tower coolers. But your motherboard is a serious limiting factor as well. I would not recommend overclocking too hard on that board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know the limitations about cooler, I've just seen some crazy posts that they run 4.7 ghz on this coolers, I wonder how?
> and about motherboard, I am also afraid of it.
> 
> What do you think? I think it has decent vrm cooling and can handle 1.4v at most,
> so am I fine on 1.368v with LLC enabled? and again What do you think about 1.4V on this motherboard? Because it gets me to 4.5 ghz but I am also afraid of damaging mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I still feel uncomfortable about 1.281v CPU/NB, it's really fine right?
Click to expand...

i run my cpu/nb @ 1.36ish volts 24/7 no degradation (context, 2400mhz ram, 2700mhz cpu/nb,)


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i run my cpu/nb @ 1.36ish volts 24/7 no degradation (context, 2400mhz ram, 2700mhz cpu/nb,)


Thx m8, I am fine on 1.281v then.
I'll make 4.3, if not 4.2 my limit till the summer ends, then will try to run 4.5 ghz on cold days with xigmatek gaia









I am planning on getting 2 140MM (for 120mm slot) 110 CFM fans, I currently have 2 12MM xigmatek 1800rpm 75CFM push-pull,
I wonder if I can lower temps by 4C more? I have a fan controller so noise isn't an issue at all.

btw
prime95 fails, occt doesn't.
And I didn't have single problem with Battlefield or insurgency.
I wonder how to make prime95 happy after all.

1.368v core (under load)
1.281v Cpu/NB
Trying 4.2 GHZ,

I still get illegal sumout under prime95.
I cannot go higher on core voltage because of heat, also something seems messy.

Same CPU can make 4ghz with 1.29V and run prime95 for hours ,
but it cannot make 4.2 ghz with 1.368v fails in a minute ?

I doubt 4ghz is the brick wall, it's the actual turbo speed after all


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Summer room temp of 65.4 Farenheit??? Do you have super icy ac or live above the Artic circle, or in winter in the southern hemisphere?


Winter down here, but it was a warm day for winter. Nobody has AC here on their homes only office and commercial buildings have AC. We open windows to make air flow or use a fan. Electricity is super expensive if you use more than the allocated quota for home usage. I buy light bulbs and electric devices that are super green and efficient to be able to use the saved energy on my computers









Red will you have F1 2013/2012 benchmarks on your QuadFire Review?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Winter down here, but it was a warm day for winter. Nobody has AC here on their homes only office and commercial buildings have AC. We open windows to make air flow or use a fan. Electricity is super expensive if you use more than the allocated quota for home usage. I buy light bulbs and electric devices that are super green and efficient to be able to use the saved energy on my computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red will you have F1 2013/2012 benchmarks on your QuadFire Review?


Really? Where are you from? Alaska?

guy I get illegal sumout on one worker with 1.39V FX8320 4.2ghz Help :/

it is fine on 1.4V, no errors in prime95 4.2ghz.

but while testing (LLC Enabled) 1.298V~~+-0.030 from 1.4V, goes back to 1.4v and sometimes drops back again.
when I check hwinfo64, I am not talking about constant drop to 1.298V because of Vdroop, I've LLC ON, yet it drops to 1.298 sometimes
but prime gives no errors or warnings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i run my cpu/nb @ 1.36ish volts 24/7 no degradation (context, 2400mhz ram, 2700mhz cpu/nb,)
> 
> 
> 
> Thx m8, I am fine on 1.281v then.
> I'll make 4.3, if not 4.2 my limit till the summer ends, then will try to run 4.5 ghz on cold days with xigmatek gaia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on getting 2 140MM (for 120mm slot) 110 CFM fans, I currently have 2 12MM xigmatek 1800rpm 75CFM push-pull,
> I wonder if I can lower temps by 4C more? I have a fan controller so noise isn't an issue at all.
> 
> btw
> prime95 fails, occt doesn't.
> And I didn't have single problem with Battlefield or insurgency.
> I wonder how to make prime95 happy after all.
> 
> 1.368v core (under load)
> 1.281v Cpu/NB
> Trying 4.2 GHZ,
> 
> I still get illegal sumout under prime95.
> I cannot go higher on core voltage because of heat, also something seems messy.
> 
> Same CPU can make 4ghz with 1.29V and run prime95 for hours ,
> but it cannot make 4.2 ghz with 1.368v fails in a minute ?
> 
> I doubt 4ghz is the brick wall, it's the actual turbo speed after all
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Winter down here, but it was a warm day for winter. Nobody has AC here on their homes only office and commercial buildings have AC. We open windows to make air flow or use a fan. Electricity is super expensive if you use more than the allocated quota for home usage. I buy light bulbs and electric devices that are super green and efficient to be able to use the saved energy on my computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red will you have F1 2013/2012 benchmarks on your QuadFire Review?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where are you from? Alaska?
> 
> guy I get illegal sumout on one worker with 1.39V FX8320 4.2ghz Help :/
> 
> it is fine on 1.4V, no errors in prime95 4.2ghz.
> 
> but while testing (LLC Enabled) 1.298V~~+-0.030 from 1.4V, goes back to 1.4v and sometimes drops back again.
> when I check hwinfo64, I am not talking about constant drop to 1.298V because of Vdroop, I've LLC ON, yet it drops to 1.298 sometimes
> but prime gives no errors or warnings.
Click to expand...

are you running the newest version of prime ?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you running the newest version of prime ?


it is v25.11 build 2.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.mersenne.org/download/


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Winter down here, but it was a warm day for winter. Nobody has AC here on their homes only office and commercial buildings have AC. We open windows to make air flow or use a fan. Electricity is super expensive if you use more than the allocated quota for home usage. I buy light bulbs and electric devices that are super green and efficient to be able to use the saved energy on my computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red will you have F1 2013/2012 benchmarks on your QuadFire Review?


8

In New York it is rarely dry heat. The humidity is quite high and runningva fan or opening a window does little to help. Witout ac I could not have large screen tv nor a computer in my sun room. It gets to 45 Celcius in the sun room without ac. With it at 3pm still hits 37 Celcius arround 3 pm. I use my computer early am before the ambients ae completely out of control.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.mersenne.org/download/


So you say something is wrong with prime95 after all?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Summer room temp of 65.4 Farenheit??? Do you have super icy ac or live above the Artic circle, or in winter in the southern hemisphere?
> 
> 
> 
> Winter down here, but it was a warm day for winter. Nobody has AC here on their homes only office and commercial buildings have AC. We open windows to make air flow or use a fan. Electricity is super expensive if you use more than the allocated quota for home usage. I buy light bulbs and electric devices that are super green and efficient to be able to use the saved energy on my computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red will you have F1 2013/2012 benchmarks on your QuadFire Review?
Click to expand...

I will indeed have F1 2010/2012 benches for both he quad R290X and the 7850K/w R7 250


----------



## mfknjadagr8

No he's showing you version 28 is out...


----------



## vabeachboy0

Just ran ITB at maximum with a modded corsair H100i, this is the results. Any feedback is welcome for improvement









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Temps look good, speed looks good......you got a solid OC there, nice job


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Just ran ITB at maximum with a modded corsair H100i, this is the results. Any feedback is welcome for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Temps are good. But you're pretty much at your limit. Only about 4C or so of headroom on the cores. But well done!









EDIT: Have you tried at 1.5V?
EDIT2: My friend that machine needs a good clean!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

That's not bad I'll take a picture of the machine I replaced when I get home... it's been sitting a few months but it needs a massive cleaning I would probably need 3 large cans of air for it....I'd like to know where all the dust comes from... I didn't have this much dust when I lived on a gravel road lol

Edit: I've been keeping the new one clean.... need to make me some dust filters for the new case...the old case I ran the fans full tilt at 2800rpms..I definitely need a fan controller and new fans for this one the stock fans suck pretty bad and they are molex which I hate


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Temps are good. But you're pretty much at your limit. Only about 4C or so of headroom on the cores. But well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Have you tried at 1.5V?
> EDIT2: My friend that machine needs a good clean!










Yea i know its needs a bath, after moving and working haven't really had time to take it all apart. Ill try 1.5 and see if it holds up and post results.


----------



## tdbone1

I installed the h100i with the leftover thermal paste from the new fx-8320 original stock hsf.
it wasn't pretty and its working for now it appears.
here are my temps and volts
im at 4.5ghz with turbo core disabled and there is no throttling at all enabled.

LLC = high for CPU and NB
Offset volts for cpu = +.0750



could someone verify the temps for me?
im not sure which ones im supposed to pay attention too.

I would really like to know if its the ROG temps or the ITE or the CPU Package.

I think the temps on the NB are the highest ones showing 67C as I touch those heatsinks and they are warm but not hot.

which one is cpu socket

anyhow you can see my volts and temps

im at 4.5ghz can someone tell me what to do to go higher from this point?

thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

you are using the wrong version of IBT.

first post in the thread you can download it there.

this is how the results should look


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Looks like a bad mount, those temps are pretty high for that low of a voltage.

As for T0 etc, here they are, credit to Sandman:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> T0 = CPU Socket temp
> T1 = SB temp
> T2 = NB temp
> T3 = Mainboard temp
> 
> Vin 0 = Vcore
> CPU/NB = as it states
> NB Core = actual NB voltage
> Vin 3 = CPU VDDA voltage
> 
> and if you use the Opt Temp Sensor headers they will show as T4, T5, and T6.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I installed the h100i with the leftover thermal paste from the new fx-8320 original stock hsf.
> it wasn't pretty and its working for now it appears.
> here are my temps and volts
> im at 4.5ghz with turbo core disabled and there is no throttling at all enabled.
> 
> LLC = high for CPU and NB
> Offset volts for cpu = +.0750
> 
> 
> 
> could someone verify the temps for me?
> im not sure which ones im supposed to pay attention too.
> 
> I would really like to know if its the ROG temps or the ITE or the CPU Package.
> 
> I think the temps on the NB are the highest ones showing 67C as I touch those heatsinks and they are warm but not hot.
> 
> which one is cpu socket
> 
> anyhow you can see my volts and temps
> 
> im at 4.5ghz can someone tell me what to do to go higher from this point?
> 
> thanks


U need

IBT AVX


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks like a bad mount, those temps are pretty high for that low of a voltage.
> 
> As for T0 etc, here they are, credit to Sandman:


Imo never reuse paste....that's just a bad idea.. it will never cover the way it should again...I repaste if my angle of approach isn't just right much less after full mount and burn ins...you wouldn't re use contraception don't reuse paste either lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Just ran ITB at maximum with a modded corsair H100i, this is the results. Any feedback is welcome for improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wondering if your radiator is also cooled by delta fans.

Your VRM fan, AFB or EFB?


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wondering if your radiator is also cooled by delta fans.
> 
> Your VRM fan, AFB or EFB?


The fan over the VRM is a delta fan the radiator has the original H100 fans in pull and the H100i fans in push.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> The fan over the VRM is a delta fan the radiator has the original H100 fans in pull and the H100i fans in push.


What a waste. It has been well established that push-pull is a oomplete waste on thin radiators like that on the H100i.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Really? Where are you from? Alaska?


here

FX 9590 in newegg at 259 using coupon EMCPBPE25 here. Mega Man posted a shell shocker equivalent the other day.


----------



## mus1mus

Except, you can run them low enough for silence since the rad needs high SP fans despite being thin due to it's fin density.

With push pull, you don't need a considerable high SP set of fans. And don't need to run them hard.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Except, you can run them low enough for silence since the rad needs high SP fans despite being thin due to it's fin density.
> 
> With push pull, you don't need a considerable high SP set of fans. And don't need to run them hard.


I run them on silent with corsair link software, i'll put them to the test with different setup and see if it really makes a difference.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> What a waste. It has been well established that push-pull is a oomplete waste on thin radiators like that on the H100i.


mmmm.... I saw 5c diffrence when i put 2 corsair AF120's on the top for pull. and used 2 SP120s on the bottom for push. To me that wasnt a waste.... But to each there own, and yes thick rads really need PushPull... I would say totally do it if you have some fans laying around...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> The fan over the VRM is a delta fan the radiator has the original H100 fans in pull and the H100i fans in push.
> 
> 
> 
> What a waste. It has been well established that push-pull is a oomplete waste on thin radiators like that on the H100i.
Click to expand...

If you mount the fans conventionally, you are probably right. If you fashion a shroud on both sides of the radiator and mount the fans a short distance away, the "dead air" areas in the center of the fan and the triangle shaped areas beyond the sweep of the fanblades get more airflow and can better utilize those cooling surfaces. I've also used high cfm 140 mm fans mounted slightly offset from the 120's as push fans that did the same thing, made better use of the "dead spots".

I really should experiment with the 480mm radiator a bit, I've only tried this on my 240 mm clcs.


----------



## mus1mus

Bigger rads would net you less I guess. Water temps are lower (nearer the ambient air temp) the larger the surface area of the radiator. What it offers though is a more lower speed fan optimized cooling capability.

Going from a 240mm to 360mm for example net me around 5C lower temps. And thought getting another 360 would net me more. Nope! Just a couple of degrees maybe. But I might just be on the saturation point on my OC that it didn't affect my core temps that much. But liquid temps definitely improve a lot compared to a single 240mm rad.

Haven't tried it lately though as my other pump died that I'm back to 4.8 at 1.55. It's rainy in here now that ambient goes to a low of 23C.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I still feel uncomfortable about 1.281v CPU/NB, it's really fine right?


Keep an eye on your temps as this would be the only limiting factor at your present level. Max CPU/NB voltage is 1.5v to 1.55v.
http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

Bottom of page four.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i run my cpu/nb @ 1.36ish volts 24/7 no degradation (context, 2400mhz ram, 2700mhz cpu/nb,)


I'll back this up as I run mine at 1.375v using "Offset Voltage" with CPU LLC on High to pass 24 hrs P95 and 20 runs max IBT AVX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> prime95 fails, occt doesn't.
> And I didn't have single problem with Battlefield or insurgency.
> I wonder how to make prime95 happy after all.
> 
> 1.368v core (under load)
> 1.281v Cpu/NB
> Trying 4.2 GHZ,
> 
> I still get illegal sumout under prime95.
> I cannot go higher on core voltage because of heat, also something seems messy.
> 
> Same CPU can make 4ghz with 1.29V and run prime95 for hours ,
> but it cannot make 4.2 ghz with 1.368v fails in a minute ?
> 
> I doubt 4ghz is the brick wall, it's the actual turbo speed after all


OCCT is not near the stress test as either P95 or IBT AVX that is why it passes and the other won't.
Games etc are not any kind of indicator of stability. I do understand your meaning, just saying.

The illegal sumout in P95 is usually a lack of either CPU/NB or Dram voltage and sometimes a combination of the two.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you mount the fans conventionally, you are probably right. If you fashion a shroud on both sides of the radiator and mount the fans a short distance away, the "dead air" areas in the center of the fan and the triangle shaped areas beyond the sweep of the fanblades get more airflow and can better utilize those cooling surfaces. I've also used high cfm 140 mm fans mounted slightly offset from the 120's as push fans that did the same thing, made better use of the "dead spots".
> 
> I really should experiment with the 480mm radiator a bit, I've only tried this on my 240 mm clcs.


Yes, it seemed the stock H100i fans had dead spots that's why i have them in push and the others in pull.


----------



## LordOfTots

Looks like my H220 is going out







any heatsink you guys would recommend of good bang for the buck that can handle a heavily overclocked Vishera? Or is something like a NH-D15 really my ownly option?

I'm sick of liquid coolers failing on me, and I can't afford to keep up with these things. Heatsinks can't fail, so that's what I will go with.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Yes, it seemed the stock H100i fans had dead spots that's why i have them in push and the others in pull.


every fan has a dead spot on the center hub. Shrouds can take care of that.

By the way, I'm guessing that Delta of yours is an AFB1212. Those are monsters for radiators!! Just control them down to around 2000 RPM or so. (if you can grab another one)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Looks like my H220 is going out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any heatsink you guys would recommend of good bang for the buck that can handle a heavily overclocked Vishera? Or is something like a NH-D15 really my ownly option?
> 
> I'm sick of liquid coolers failing on me, and I can't afford to keep up with these things. Heatsinks can't fail, so that's what I will go with.


What happened on the h220?

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E or IB-E (came with high RPM fans) better than noctuas at full tilt. Also louder!

But still, it's about 5 degrees or so better than standard Silver Arrows as I've heard. So still, 5C is not gonna let you push more.


----------



## vabeachboy0

Yes that delta is a beast, originally had it on an corsair H50. Talk about overkill for that H50


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What happened on the h220?
> 
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E or IB-E (came with high RPM fans) better than noctuas at full tilt. Also louder!
> 
> But still, it's about 5 degrees or so better than standard Silver Arrows as I've heard. So still, 5C is not gonna let you push more.


I don't even know for sure, but the pump is making grinding noises and temps are suddenly terrible. A quick look at the H220 owners thread and apparently these things are failing everywhere, and people who choose to RMA are repeatedly getting lemons.

Looking for something quiet. Would this do the trick you think? http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Heat-pipes-Premium-Patented-PH-TC14PE_BK/dp/B007ZZE63A/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1407281873&sr=1-4&keywords=thermalright+silver+arrow

Also need to worry about ram clearance, hoping I don't have to dish out the $100 for the ND-H15 though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Yes that delta is a beast, originally had it on an corsair H50. Talk about overkill for that H50


I will be filling my rads with Delta fans. Got them used for very cheap!

EFB (Triblades)


AFBs


WFBs


and 130mm Triblades.


I love the EFBs but they are louder in context to AFBs as most people say. But with different tonal signatures. Triblades are hummy while AFBs with 7-blades are whiny.

Looking at making a shroud, myself, to allow me to fit 6 EFB1312 38mms to my 2 RX360s. These are great air movers compared to 25mms. At 5Volts, spins to 2000 RPM. Blows a good amount of air thru a 60mm rad.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What happened on the h220?
> 
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E or IB-E (came with high RPM fans) better than noctuas at full tilt. Also louder!
> 
> But still, it's about 5 degrees or so better than standard Silver Arrows as I've heard. So still, 5C is not gonna let you push more.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I don't even know for sure, but the pump is making grinding noises and temps are suddenly terrible. A quick look at the H220 owners thread and apparently these things are failing everywhere, and people who choose to RMA are repeatedly getting lemons.
> 
> Looking for something quiet. Would this do the trick you think? http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Heat-pipes-Premium-Patented-PH-TC14PE_BK/dp/B007ZZE63A/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1407281873&sr=1-4&keywords=thermalright+silver+arrow
> 
> Also need to worry about ram clearance, hoping I don't have to dish out the $100 for the ND-H15 though
Click to expand...

They are still in the same league IMO. Differences in temps would be around 3-5 Degrees from each other. If one is better in terms of temps, fans separate them.

Things to note, mounting, price, and space requirements. Decide on those things.

Another Edit:

D15 may look good thanks to those reviewers testing the cooler at mediocre OC producing mediocre temps that made it look very appealing even versus CLCs


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> mmmm.... I saw 5c diffrence when i put 2 corsair AF120's on the top for pull. and used 2 SP120s on the bottom for push. To me that wasnt a waste.... But to each there own, and yes thick rads really need PushPull... I would say totally do it if you have some fans laying around...


I guess different thermo-dynamic laws apply to your build/ You have discovered proof of string theory no doubt.. Hundreds of lesser beings have done all the work of testing multiple builds on thin thin radiators and they overhwelmingly conclude at best you get a 1 degree celcius improvement with push-pull. You introduced two different fan types, perhaps most of the improvement is due to one type being superior to the other. That would negate most of the improvement you saw being due to push-pull. When one does things scientifically you do not introduce 2 or more additional variables. You introduce 1 additional variable and test results. Your introduction of 2 variables negates the conclusion you reached. science versus voodoo.


----------



## vabeachboy0

http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html I don't know rather to take this with a grain of salt or what. But some one put this to the test with a lot of possible fan configurations.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I guess different thermo-dynamic laws apply to your build/ You have discovered proof of string theory no doubt.. Hundreds of lesser beings have done all the work of testing multiple builds on thin thin radiators and they overhwelmingly conclude at best you get a 1 degree celcius improvement with push-pull. You introduced two different fan types, perhaps most of the improvement is due to one type being superior to the other. That would negate most of the improvement you saw being due to push-pull. When one does things scientifically you do not introduce 2 or more additional variables. You introduce 1 additional variable and test results. Your introduction of 2 variables negates the conclusion you reached. science versus voodoo.


The H100i comes with SP120 fans right of of the box... So your comment is null. I did do my own tests and with temperature margins in the ~2 degree fahrenheit ambient difference (the 2 days i tested between no PP and with PP). I think 5c is more then enough proof for me myself and I... From 68c on a cold start to 63c on a cold start from one day to the next. (when i installed the af120's and running p95 for 10 min each run). So please spare me the "I'v read this and that" Is there a margin of error? Sure there is on every scientific experiment.. Even if its 2c different.. There is a difference and i want to obtain the very most i can get out of every piece of equipment.. Why tighten memory timings when you see no difference at all in the way it performs?? I mean really its stupid to do so, but do we not do it to get that last little bit those 2 extra points out of that benchmark??? So please spare me the it makes no difference. If it doesn't to you great, then don't do it. Just don't tell people there is absolutely zero difference, when you are absolutely wrong. There have been tests and It has shown improvements. Some tests are very slight. Some are better.. The only way to tell for yourself is do the test yourself. Its not going to hurt anything at all. Plus in the long run you can turn down your fan rpm's and have the pc be overall quieter...


----------



## mus1mus

Corsair AIO radiators have high FPI fin density.

High Fin Density = High SP needed

High SP = High RPM (most of the time for the fans)

Push-Pull increases SP.

The higher the SP a fan can provide the lower the RPM you can run them on Rads.

Thick Rads doesn't always mean needing high SP or needs Push-Pull fans. Their fin density are usually lower. 11 FPI is the highest I can found on thick (60mm and up) rads except RX Version 3s and GTX from XSPC and Hardware Labs respectively.
And most thin Rads have higher FPI than their thicker siblings.

Case differs on Split-Fin design now being utilized by some companies. EK, Hardware Labs, XSPC etc. use this technique that allows the rads to be less restrictive to air even though the FPI is high. That also allowed XSPC to create their latest rad (RX Version 3s) to be slimmer, yet better than the previous generation RX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html I don't know rather to take this with a grain of salt or what. But some one put this to the test with a lot of possible fan configurations.


Thanks for posting this, I'd never seen that article , but it mirrors what I've experienced for myself with my rig.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Corsair AIO radiators have high FPI fin density.
> 
> High Fin Density = High SP needed
> 
> High SP = High RPM (most of the time for the fans)
> 
> Push-Pull increases SP.
> 
> The higher the SP a fan can provide the lower the RPM you can run them on Rads.
> 
> Thick Rads doesn't always mean needing high SP or needs Push-Pull fans. Their fin density are usually lower. 11 FPI is the highest I can found on thick (60mm and up) rads except RX Version 3s and GTX from XSPC and Hardware Labs respectively.
> And most thin Rads have higher FPI than their thicker siblings.
> 
> Case differs on Split-Fin design now being utilized by some companies. EK, Hardware Labs, XSPC etc. use this technique that allows the rads to be less restrictive to air even though the FPI is high. That also allowed XSPC to create their latest rad (RX Version 3s) to be slimmer, yet better than the previous generation RX.


I forgot about fin density going into the equation.. One thing I do wonder though is would there be any difference at all if I would change my top (pull) fans to SP over AF? I havnt read really anything on it... Not really in the mood to spend the money on just a test and have those fans sitting around.. But those new all black noctua industrialppc... Makes me want to find out what 4 of those in PP would do over my current set up.. But that might be a waste of time since im currently debating going full water.. Just not sure what to do.. Triple 140's on top or quad 120's, I will however do the double 140's up front since that is the current fan size of the front grill.. Just look at my profile pic. Would like your input?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I will be filling my rads with Delta fans. Got them used for very cheap!
> 
> EFB (Triblades)
> 
> 
> AFBs
> 
> 
> WFBs
> 
> 
> and 130mm Triblades.
> 
> 
> I love the EFBs but they are louder in context to AFBs as most people say. But with different tonal signatures. Triblades are hummy while AFBs with 7-blades are whiny.
> 
> Looking at making a shroud, myself, to allow me to fit 6 EFB1312 38mms to my 2 RX360s. These are great air movers compared to 25mms. At 5Volts, spins to 2000 RPM. Blows a good amount of air thru a 60mm rad.


I ran 5 Delta EFB1212SHE's on a pair of Black Ice Extreme 360 & 240 rads w/38mm shrouds for years until I upgraded my rig awhile back and found that they are low fin count (9 FPI) 45mm think rads. I then switched the fans to Arctic Cooling F12 fans that are much cheaper and very quite and I'm still getting the same cooling as I was with those pet sucking monsters that I was running through a fan controller just to hear myself think...lol

Don't get me wrong I love Delta's and these fans do pull hard @ 13.21 maximum air pressure and seem to last forever, but I was running some crazy overkill that wasn't needed.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> The H100i comes with SP120 fans right of of the box... So your comment is null. I did do my own tests and with temperature margins in the ~2 degree fahrenheit ambient difference (the 2 days i tested between no PP and with PP). I think 5c is more then enough proof for me myself and I... From 68c on a cold start to 63c on a cold start from one day to the next. (when i installed the af120's and running p95 for 10 min each run). So please spare me the "I'v read this and that" Is there a margin of error? Sure there is on every scientific experiment.. Even if its 2c different.. There is a difference and i want to obtain the very most i can get out of every piece of equipment.. Why tighten memory timings when you see no difference at all in the way it performs?? I mean really its stupid to do so, but do we not do it to get that last little bit those 2 extra points out of that benchmark??? So please spare me the it makes no difference. If it doesn't to you great, then don't do it. Just don't tell people there is absolutely zero difference, when you are absolutely wrong. There have been tests and It has shown improvements. Some tests are very slight. Some are better.. The only way to tell for yourself is do the test yourself. Its not going to hurt anything at all. Plus in the long run you can turn down your fan rpm's and have the pc be overall quieter...


Yes it comes sith SP120 but then you AFP 120s to the mix for push-pull. Once you added a different fan type plus the additional variable of pull you added 2 variables. You can. Not deduce whether the improvement is because of push pull or because of the AFP fan difference. Get it?


----------



## crazymania88

Guys what do you think wrong with this?
A Software bug?

and second thing is a little bit messy... I'll try to explain.

in High Performance Power Plan my CPU Doesn't scale between 1400mhz and 4300mhz, in Balanced it does. Wait before you say "It is high performance ofc it will not",

Even tho I've set High Performance Plan exactly the same as Balanced to see what happens, nothing changed. Minimum CPU state is %5 while maximum is 100%, yet it still doesn't scale between 1.4 and 4.3, it always stays at 4.3 ghz.

Before I reset CMOS with my old overclock (same settings with current overclock) my CPU was only going between 1.4ghz and 4.3 ghz using high performance config, I wasn't able to make it scale between 1.4 and 4.3 ghz, even with balanced it was just 1.4 - 4.3 ghz, (I think this was better than scaling between 1.4 and 4.3 ...).

Now it seems the scaling got fixed (I see 2.1ghz, 2.7ghz etc.), but now high performance power plan doesn't scale at all.

Do I miss a bios setting or what?
Cool'n Quiet always Enabled,
C1,C6,SVM,HPC, etc. all disabled EXPECT APM=Auto

I always do this when I overclock, but now things are different after cmos reset.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.mersenne.org/download/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you say something is wrong with prime95 after all?
Click to expand...




no, i am saying there is something wrong with older versions, that is why they release newer ones download it ! the old versions dont play nice with vish
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Really? Where are you from? Alaska?
> 
> 
> 
> here
> 
> FX 9590 in newegg at 259 using coupon EMCPBPE25 here. Mega Man posted a shell shocker equivalent the other day.
Click to expand...

yep was gonna mention that tiger direct has a ok price too on the 270 ( GPU ) in their "shell shocker"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What happened on the h220?
> 
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E or IB-E (came with high RPM fans) better than noctuas at full tilt. Also louder!
> 
> But still, it's about 5 degrees or so better than standard Silver Arrows as I've heard. So still, 5C is not gonna let you push more.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know for sure, but the pump is making grinding noises and temps are suddenly terrible. A quick look at the H220 owners thread and apparently these things are failing everywhere, and people who choose to RMA are repeatedly getting lemons.
> 
> Looking for something quiet. Would this do the trick you think? http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Heat-pipes-Premium-Patented-PH-TC14PE_BK/dp/B007ZZE63A/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1407281873&sr=1-4&keywords=thermalright+silver+arrow
> 
> Also need to worry about ram clearance, hoping I don't have to dish out the $100 for the ND-H15 though
Click to expand...




stop panicking
talk to @BramSLI1
you could either have a air bubble or a gunk buildup on the microfins !

also to note, swiftech refers people to OCN for technical support, so of course it looks like it happens alot, as we have stated in that thread, swiftech has released numbers, ~ 3% rma rate !

the biggest thing about watercooling people dont understand is it is not like a air cooler, with a air cooler you just clean the fins once in a while.

with water there is more work involved. it is a neg about the 220 as it is not sealed it does require some maint, and under most cond, you will need to maint it once every year or so, one thing i dont think swiftech really explains well esp when they say no maint needed until 3 years,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> mmmm.... I saw 5c diffrence when i put 2 corsair AF120's on the top for pull. and used 2 SP120s on the bottom for push. To me that wasnt a waste.... But to each there own, and yes thick rads really need PushPull... I would say totally do it if you have some fans laying around...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess different thermo-dynamic laws apply to your build/ You have discovered proof of string theory no doubt.. Hundreds of lesser beings have done all the work of testing multiple builds on thin thin radiators and they overhwelmingly conclude at best you get a 1 degree celcius improvement with push-pull. You introduced two different fan types, perhaps most of the improvement is due to one type being superior to the other. That would negate most of the improvement you saw being due to push-pull. When one does things scientifically you do not introduce 2 or more additional variables. You introduce 1 additional variable and test results. Your introduction of 2 variables negates the conclusion you reached. science versus voodoo.
Click to expand...




you always forget to mention " with proper rad fans "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Radiator-Fan-Orientation-And-Shroud-Testing-Review.html I don't know rather to take this with a grain of salt or what. But some one put this to the test with a lot of possible fan configurations.


no martin is a very solid sorce he is accurate 100% of the time i have ever seen


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I guess different thermo-dynamic laws apply to your build/ You have discovered proof of string theory no doubt.. Hundreds of lesser beings have done all the work of testing multiple builds on thin thin radiators and they overhwelmingly conclude at best you get a 1 degree celcius improvement with push-pull. You introduced two different fan types, perhaps most of the improvement is due to one type being superior to the other. That would negate most of the improvement you saw being due to push-pull. When one does things scientifically you do not introduce 2 or more additional variables. You introduce 1 additional variable and test results. Your introduction of 2 variables negates the conclusion you reached. science versus voodoo.
> 
> 
> 
> The H100i comes with SP120 fans right of of the box... So your comment is null. I did do my own tests and with temperature margins in the ~2 degree fahrenheit ambient difference (the 2 days i tested between no PP and with PP). I think 5c is more then enough proof for me myself and I... From 68c on a cold start to 63c on a cold start from one day to the next. (when i installed the af120's and running p95 for 10 min each run). So please spare me the "I'v read this and that" Is there a margin of error? Sure there is on every scientific experiment.. Even if its 2c different.. There is a difference and i want to obtain the very most i can get out of every piece of equipment.. Why tighten memory timings when you see no difference at all in the way it performs?? I mean really its stupid to do so, but do we not do it to get that last little bit those 2 extra points out of that benchmark??? So please spare me the it makes no difference. If it doesn't to you great, then don't do it. Just don't tell people there is absolutely zero difference, when you are absolutely wrong. There have been tests and It has shown improvements. Some tests are very slight. Some are better.. The only way to tell for yourself is do the test yourself. Its not going to hurt anything at all. Plus in the long run you can turn down your fan rpm's and have the pc be overall quieter...
Click to expand...




yes it is in the eye of the beholder, but based on your results i would put it toward lack of quality airflow in your case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Corsair AIO radiators have high FPI fin density.
> Push-Pull increases SP.


incorrect. it lets each fan work less hard,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys what do you think wrong with this?
> A Software bug?
> 
> and second thing is a little bit messy... I'll try to explain.
> 
> in High Performance Power Plan my CPU Doesn't scale between 1400mhz and 4300mhz, in Balanced it does. Wait before you say "It is high performance ofc it will not",
> 
> Even tho I've set High Performance Plan exactly the same as Balanced to see what happens, nothing changed. Minimum CPU state is %5 while maximum is 100%, yet it still doesn't scale between 1.4 and 4.3, it always stays at 4.3 ghz.
> 
> Before I reset CMOS with my old overclock (same settings with current overclock) my CPU was only going between 1.4ghz and 4.3 ghz using high performance config, I wasn't able to make it scale between 1.4 and 4.3 ghz, even with balanced it was just 1.4 - 4.3 ghz, (I think this was better than scaling between 1.4 and 4.3 ...).
> 
> Now it seems the scaling got fixed (I see 2.1ghz, 2.7ghz etc.), but now high performance power plan doesn't scale at all.
> 
> Do I miss a bios setting or what?
> Cool'n Quiet always Enabled,
> C1,C6,SVM,HPC, etc. all disabled EXPECT APM=Auto
> 
> I always do this when I overclock, but now things are different after cmos reset.





1 looks right but please fill out rigbuilder ( see sig )
2 turn HPC on !

3 bios screens please !


----------



## tdbone1

I downloaded both the ibt avx on the 1st post and later on in a post after the one where I submitted my results.
I don't see a difference from the one where I did post then the other 2 but right now im using the last one below my previous post.

anyhow good info from a few of you guys there.

think your right about a remount of the pump pad because I reused the original thermal paste from the stock 8320 cooler.
looked pretty crappy so piled most of it in the middle off the HSF onto the chip.
what was already on the chip I just left there.

hoping the center little pile I added acts like a grain of rice and spreads evenly which I don't think this will as its not liquid.

does coretemp app really shows all 8 temps of each core?
when I run the app all the temps are the same even when they change.
it shows all 8 cores by the system tray on win8 down in the taskbar.

I really think I need to know how each cores temp is at this point so I hope that app can do it because hwinfo64 don't show it I don't think.


----------



## Mega Man

you need to buy proper tim and rubbing alcohol !

amd does not have individual core temps fyi one coretemp ... .


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Corsair AIO radiators have high FPI fin density.
> 
> High Fin Density = High SP needed
> 
> High SP = High RPM (most of the time for the fans)
> 
> Push-Pull increases SP.
> 
> The higher the SP a fan can provide the lower the RPM you can run them on Rads.
> 
> Thick Rads doesn't always mean needing high SP or needs Push-Pull fans. Their fin density are usually lower. 11 FPI is the highest I can found on thick (60mm and up) rads except RX Version 3s and GTX from XSPC and Hardware Labs respectively.
> And most thin Rads have higher FPI than their thicker siblings.
> 
> Case differs on Split-Fin design now being utilized by some companies. EK, Hardware Labs, XSPC etc. use this technique that allows the rads to be less restrictive to air even though the FPI is high. That also allowed XSPC to create their latest rad (RX Version 3s) to be slimmer, yet better than the previous generation RX.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I forgot about fin density going into the equation.. One thing I do wonder though is would there be any difference at all if I would change my top (pull) fans to SP over AF? I havnt read really anything on it... Not really in the mood to spend the money on just a test and have those fans sitting around.. But those new all black noctua industrialppc... Makes me want to find out what 4 of those in PP would do over my current set up.. But that might be a waste of time since im currently debating going full water.. Just not sure what to do.. Triple 140's on top or quad 120's, I will however do the double 140's up front since that is the current fan size of the front grill.. Just look at my profile pic. Would like your input?
Click to expand...

Triple 140s vs Quad 120s.

From my readings trying to decide on the topic myself lead me to these:

1. 140 X 3 has larger surface area than 120 X 4. you can do the math.









2. Few fans on the 140 mm to chose compared to the well established 120 mm fans.

3. Cost slightly favors 140 mm since you only need to purchase 3 or 6 compared to 4 or 8 on the 120s.

**Taking as an example Cougar fans that come in at 140 and 120 mm flavors.

4. Rad prices seemed even.

Really down to your choice.

I went with an Alphacool XT45 480 kit as I love to see what those NoiseBlocker E-Loops can do. They please my eyes for sure.









Waiting for it to be delivered though. Have to pick a middle man to handle the order but it still costs cheaper than piecing out the components as well as 360mm kits here locally.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> no, i am saying there is something wrong with older versions, that is why they release newer ones download it ! the old versions dont play nice with vish
> yep was gonna mention that tiger direct has a ok price too on the 270 ( GPU ) in their "shell shocker"
> stop panicking
> talk to @BramSLI1
> you could either have a air bubble or a gunk buildup on the microfins !
> 
> also to note, swiftech refers people to OCN for technical support, so of course it looks like it happens alot, as we have stated in that thread, swiftech has released numbers, ~ 3% rma rate !
> 
> the biggest thing about watercooling people dont understand is it is not like a air cooler, with a air cooler you just clean the fins once in a while.
> 
> with water there is more work involved. it is a neg about the 220 as it is not sealed it does require some maint, and under most cond, you will need to maint it once every year or so, one thing i dont think swiftech really explains well esp when they say no maint needed until 3 years,
> you always forget to mention " with proper rad fans "
> no martin is a very solid sorce he is accurate 100% of the time i have ever seen
> yes it is in the eye of the beholder, but based on your results i would put it toward lack of quality airflow in your case
> 
> 
> incorrect. it lets each fan work less hard,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 looks right but please fill out rigbuilder ( see sig )
> 2 turn HPC on !
> 
> 3 bios screens please !


Not gonna argue. But they do increase the air pressure through the rad. Not the SP of the fans.









Yes, P-P lets you run fans at lower speed.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, i am saying there is something wrong with older versions, that is why they release newer ones download it ! the old versions dont play nice with vish
> yep was gonna mention that tiger direct has a ok price too on the 270 ( GPU ) in their "shell shocker"
> stop panicking
> talk to @BramSLI1
> you could either have a air bubble or a gunk buildup on the microfins !
> 
> also to note, swiftech refers people to OCN for technical support, so of course it looks like it happens alot, as we have stated in that thread, swiftech has released numbers, ~ 3% rma rate !
> 
> the biggest thing about watercooling people dont understand is it is not like a air cooler, with a air cooler you just clean the fins once in a while.
> 
> with water there is more work involved. it is a neg about the 220 as it is not sealed it does require some maint, and under most cond, you will need to maint it once every year or so, one thing i dont think swiftech really explains well esp when they say no maint needed until 3 years,
> you always forget to mention " with proper rad fans "
> no martin is a very solid sorce he is accurate 100% of the time i have ever seen
> yes it is in the eye of the beholder, but based on your results i would put it toward lack of quality airflow in your case
> incorrect. it lets each fan work less hard,
> 1 looks right but please fill out rigbuilder ( see sig )
> 2 turn HPC on !
> 
> 3 bios screens please !


1- so it's a bug, I'll make the sig
2- On m5a97 r2.0 HPC was causing lock-ups with old bios, didn't try with updated version, I'll just try now with updated bios. (yeah I would like to have High Performance Computing ON OFC.)
3- No need to pictures, ask whatever you want I know everything I set. (I seem to be asking weird questions, but I assure you I am not a beginner







)

I was wondering why doesn't it scale between 1.4 and 4.3 even tho I have CnQ on and only going 1.4ghz and 4.3 ghz, nothing between those freqs.
Unless I enable TurboCore, afterwards it was starting so cale normally
BUT: and when I enable turbocore and set its multiper to say 23x and Core Multiper to 21.5X, it doesn't work either,
I just get 3.7ghz at most no matter what multipers I've set for core or turbo if I enable the turbo.

After bios update and Cmos reset, now Cpu scaling between 1.4ghz to 4.3 ghz works fine (I wonder why but only with balanced power plan as I said),
Turbocore multiper still acts same but who cares, I am not going to use turbo core function anyway. .

The Whole bios settings:
CnQ -> Always Enabled, C1E, C6,SVM,HPC Disabled (will enable to check if it works now), APM Automatic(enabled anyway...)

BaseClock 200mhz
Core Clock Multiper 21.5
Turbo Core -> OFF
Memory XMP-1 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-33-2T 1.5V
Memory 1600mhz
NB Speed 2200mhz
H.T.Speed 2400mhz
Timing 9-9-9-24-33-2T
Cpu Spread Spectrum OFF
PCI Spread Spectrum Auto
CPU LLC -> Enabled (enable disable only option)
Cpu/NB LLC auto
CPU voltage Ofset mode
Cpu Voltage -0.250v (makes around 1.380-1.4v under load)
NB Voltage Offset mode
NB Voltage +0.625V (makes 1.281v)
Dram Voltage 1.5V

others all auto and default.


----------



## hurricane28

I made this little drawing to explain what push/pull does. Ive been testing for over half a year now what fan configuration is best for my cooler and push/pull with the standard fans seems to be the best en cheapest option.
I can buy higher static pressure fans like the Noctua industrial ones but for the money i have to spend for the cooler and the fans i can get an better cooler so its pointless IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> I made this little drawing to explain what push/pull does. Ive been testing for over half a year now what fan configuration is best for my cooler and push/pull with the standard fans seems to be the best en cheapest option.
> I can buy higher static pressure fans like the Noctua industrial ones but for the money i have to spend for the cooler and the fans i can get an better cooler so its pointless IMO.


So True!

Even with my Monster Deltas on a fairly low FPI RX 360, I can't get half of the open air airflow on Push or Pull Only.

By the way mate, I can easily grab a couple of used Deltas for ya if you want. (But shipping would be a pain really!)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, i am saying there is something wrong with older versions, that is why they release newer ones download it ! the old versions dont play nice with vish
> yep was gonna mention that tiger direct has a ok price too on the 270 ( GPU ) in their "shell shocker"
> stop panicking
> talk to @BramSLI1
> you could either have a air bubble or a gunk buildup on the microfins !
> 
> also to note, swiftech refers people to OCN for technical support, so of course it looks like it happens alot, as we have stated in that thread, swiftech has released numbers, ~ 3% rma rate !
> 
> the biggest thing about watercooling people dont understand is it is not like a air cooler, with a air cooler you just clean the fins once in a while.
> 
> with water there is more work involved. it is a neg about the 220 as it is not sealed it does require some maint, and under most cond, you will need to maint it once every year or so, one thing i dont think swiftech really explains well esp when they say no maint needed until 3 years,
> you always forget to mention " with proper rad fans "
> no martin is a very solid sorce he is accurate 100% of the time i have ever seen
> yes it is in the eye of the beholder, but based on your results i would put it toward lack of quality airflow in your case
> incorrect. it lets each fan work less hard,
> 1 looks right but please fill out rigbuilder ( see sig )
> 2 turn HPC on !
> 
> 3 bios screens please !
> 
> 
> 
> 1- so it's a bug, I'll make the sig
> 2- On m5a97 r2.0 HPC was causing lock-ups with old bios, didn't try with updated version, I'll just try now with updated bios. (yeah I would like to have High Performance Computing ON OFC.)
> 3- No need to pictures, ask whatever you want I know everything I set. (I seem to be asking weird questions, but I assure you I am not a beginner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I was wondering why doesn't it scale between 1.4 and 4.3 even tho I have CnQ on and only going 1.4ghz and 4.3 ghz, nothing between those freqs.
> Unless I enable TurboCore, afterwards it was starting so cale normally
> BUT: and when I enable turbocore and set its multiper to say 23x and Core Multiper to 21.5X, it doesn't work either,
> I just get 3.7ghz at most no matter what multipers I've set for core or turbo if I enable the turbo.
> 
> After bios update and Cmos reset, now Cpu scaling between 1.4ghz to 4.3 ghz works fine (I wonder why but only with balanced power plan as I said),
> Turbocore multiper still acts same but who cares, I am not going to use turbo core function anyway. .
> 
> The Whole bios settings:
> CnQ -> Always Enabled, C1E, C6,SVM,HPC Disabled (will enable to check if it works now), APM Automatic(enabled anyway...)
> 
> BaseClock 200mhz
> Core Clock Multiper 21.5
> Turbo Core -> OFF
> Memory XMP-1 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-33-2T 1.5V
> Memory 1600mhz
> NB Speed 2200mhz
> H.T.Speed 2400mhz
> Timing 9-9-9-24-33-2T
> Cpu Spread Spectrum OFF
> PCI Spread Spectrum Auto
> CPU LLC -> Enabled (enable disable only option)
> Cpu/NB LLC auto
> CPU voltage Ofset mode
> Cpu Voltage -0.250v (makes around 1.380-1.4v under load)
> NB Voltage Offset mode
> NB Voltage +0.625V (makes 1.281v)
> Dram Voltage 1.5V
> 
> others all auto and default.
Click to expand...

still prefer bios screens


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So True!
> 
> Even with my Monster Deltas on a fairly low FPI RX 360, I can't get half of the open air airflow on Push or Pull Only.
> 
> By the way mate, I can easily grab a couple of used Deltas for ya if you want. (But shipping would be a pain really!)


Well its simply physics, i saw once a video of Linus Techtips and he said that the fans do not spin any faster. I tested it holding the fans in push/pull config without an radiator and they DID spin faster.
than i tested something else instead, if you turn down the fan speed the static pressure also drops significantly so to have the best of both worlds, that is silence and performance you need push/pull, as simple as that. It also depends on what rad you are using, for example if you have an high density rad like the h100, h100i you need high static pressure fans for it to push though the rad, they do ship the cooler with those utterly loud but very high performance fans for a reason you know.

Nah i am good with these fans mate but thnx anyway







In the near future i want a different cooler with an thicker rad like the h105 that cools 5c better than the h100i i have.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> still prefer bios screens


-_-,

My old disaster is back,
PC Shuts down itself, and doesn't boot till I cut the power till Mobo light goes off, and plug - in again.

It is a short, and PSU just shuts down when it happen, it usually happens while playing games (I think heat somehow makes something to a cable inside),
i've fixed it 4 days ago it was happening because of a FAN, now it's back! -_-.

Nothing was wrong running PC outside case, nothing was wrong after eliminating the issue (FAN), but now I have it BACK








I've checked cables, will try again. I got sick of sudden shut downs, also it doesn't boot and make me cut power and wait for 10 seconds -_-.

if you think it's because of something else, feel free to help me.
It often happens when 5v or 12v touches the Ground somehow, (if you have a good psu you can test it, you'll se a spark, and PC will shut down, nothing will happen with a good psu it has security)

So if I go full mad, I'll start cutting cables from PSU and initially I think I'll turn my PSU to a Modular PSU by myself xd


----------



## mus1mus

Can anybody confirm the performance gain HT Link gives on a single GPU set up?

1080p single Mediocre 650 TI boost.
HT link at 3289 MHz made considerable gains over 3026 MHz.

Is this a fluke? ?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> -_-,
> 
> My old disaster is back,
> PC Shuts down itself, and doesn't boot till I cut the power till Mobo light goes off, and plug - in again.
> 
> It is a short, and PSU just shuts down when it happen, it usually happens while playing games (I think heat somehow makes something to a cable inside),
> i've fixed it 4 days ago it was happening because of a FAN, now it's back! -_-.
> 
> Nothing was wrong running PC outside case, nothing was wrong after eliminating the issue (FAN), but now I have it BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked cables, will try again. I got sick of sudden shut downs, also it doesn't boot and make me cut power and wait for 10 seconds -_-.
> 
> if you think it's because of something else, feel free to help me.
> It often happens when 5v or 12v touches the Ground somehow, (if you have a good psu you can test it, you'll se a spark, and PC will shut down, nothing will happen with a good psu it has security)
> 
> So if I go full mad, I'll start cutting cables from PSU and initially I think I'll turn my PSU to a Modular PSU by myself xd


I think a part in your PSU is failing, making the over current protection more sensitive. You could open it and check for bent condensators and replace em. Or get a new PSU c;


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I think a part in your PSU is failing, making the over current protection more sensitive. You could open it and check for bent condensators and replace em. Or get a new PSU c;


I had a problem like that years ago, come to find out it was the motherboard standoffs that were loose. Not saying that's your problem but wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I had a problem like that years ago, come to find out it was the motherboard standoffs that were loose. Not saying that's your problem but wouldn't hurt to try.


Ive also had this issue in the past and it was burned pins on the 24pin mobo power connector.


----------



## mus1mus

Board screws might be overtightened or so. Or some thing is grounding (something metallic is touching the mobo that it shouldn't)


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can anybody confirm the performance gain HT Link gives on a single GPU set up?
> 
> 1080p single Mediocre 650 TI boost.
> HT link at 3289 MHz made considerable gains over 3026 MHz.
> 
> Is this a fluke? ?


I've always wondered if it made any difference with a single videocard. It did make a difference when I had my HD5770's in crossfire.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stock?
> Temp drops are not the thing. Just look at the proximity of your cores to the socket.
> 
> Be within 10C of each other.
> 
> Personally though, never worried on the socket when I'm on air. That must be the case. They are within 5 Degrees of each other on air. Water; at least 15C apart. (should of mentioned; without a fan at the back.)


Yea it's within 10c difference, only 26C ambiant temp and the core almost went to 70 holy that's crazy (can't remember exactly), I love these CPU's but god do they heat







, and also the temp is fluctuating alot, also after adding a third fan on my NH-D14 I was hoping for even better.. and stable temps


----------



## crazymania88

I wonder if Asus m5a97 r2.0 really can handle 1.4V under load (LLC)? I am running it like that atm, but I am really afraid







, do anyone have any experience or knowledge about this board?

also, MY PSU seems fine now, I checked the cables for short, and made sure their head doesn't touch anywhere, no shut downs since then.
I think something really messy going on with my cables.


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I wonder if Asus m5a97 r2.0 really can handle 1.4V under load (LLC)? I am running it like that atm, but I am really afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do anyone have any experience or knowledge about this board?


I have an M5A97 r1.02. Pushed 1.56v with LLC through an 1100T yesterday. Board held it, but the OC failed.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> I have an M5A97 r1.02. Pushed 1.56v with LLC through an 1100T yesterday. Board held it, but the OC failed.


I am talking about long-term use, like I gonna use it for 4 hours BF4 :/, I think it has quite nice vrm coolers.

but it is 4+2 phase after all, 1.4v isn'T that much tho but still I wonder because once I had some issues with this board as I mentioned,
I've seen 108C socket temperature for 2 minutes till I realize it isn't a Sensor failure after all by the smell







mobo and cpu works fine tho.

I STILL WONDER WHY IT DIDN'T SHUT DOWN, I wasn't even overclocking so everythign was default (and still anger to Asus).


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am talking about long-term use, like I gonna use it for 4 hours BF4 :/, I think it has quite nice vrm coolers.
> 
> but it is 4+2 phase after all, 1.4v isn'T that much tho but still I wonder because once I had some issues with this board as I mentioned,
> I've seen 108C socket temperature for 2 minutes till I realize it isn't a Sensor failure after all by the smell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobo and cpu works fine tho.
> 
> I STILL WONDER WHY IT DIDN'T SHUT DOWN, I wasn't even overclocking so everythign was default (and still anger to Asus).


Although we have different chips, which both require different voltage levels. The board has handled what I stated above. So IMHO at least my version of this board can handle a good bit of voltage. Watch your temps is all I suggest. Also I had to place a fan on the back of the Mobo cpu die to keep the on die sensor cooler @1.56v. Doing so dropped the socket temp 10c.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> Although we have different chips, which both require different voltage levels. The board has handled what I stated above. So IMHO at least my version of this board can handle a good bit of voltage. Watch your temps is all I suggest. Also I had to place a fan on the back of the Mobo cpu die to keep the on die sensor cooler @1.56v. Doing so dropped the socket temp 10c.


I am not going that high,
1.4v 4.3 ghz or 1.29v 4.0 ghz, this is what my chip can do


----------



## SabbathHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am not going that high,
> 1.4v 4.3 ghz or 1.29v 4.0 ghz, this is what my chip can do


I wasn't telling you to go that high, sorry if that's what it sounded like. I was simply giving you my example of what this board is capable of.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SabbathHB*
> 
> I wasn't telling you to go that high, sorry if that's what it sounded like. I was simply giving you my example of what this board is capable of.


I know you didn't tell me that







, I was just jelous about it







so I am fine with 1.4v


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can anybody confirm the performance gain HT Link gives on a single GPU set up?
> 
> 1080p single Mediocre 650 TI boost.
> HT link at 3289 MHz made considerable gains over 3026 MHz.
> 
> Is this a fluke? ?


Hmmmm.... Now you make me wanna push my HT up from 2700 to see if I might get a gain for my 6850;s........

In other news. I dropped my Xperia Z1. Dat screen!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can anybody confirm the performance gain HT Link gives on a single GPU set up?
> 
> 1080p single Mediocre 650 TI boost.
> HT link at 3289 MHz made considerable gains over 3026 MHz.
> 
> Is this a fluke? ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... Now you make me wanna push my HT up from 2700 to see if I might get a gain for my 6850;s........
> 
> In other news. I dropped my Xperia Z1. Dat screen!
Click to expand...

Ouch on the Xperia screen









I have the Xperia Play, I really like it despite it being an older phone. Great battery life and very clear sound , easy for me to hear other people with.

http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/sony_ericsson_xperia_play_sg_26.jpg


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can anybody confirm the performance gain HT Link gives on a single GPU set up?
> 
> 1080p single Mediocre 650 TI boost.
> HT link at 3289 MHz made considerable gains over 3026 MHz.
> 
> Is this a fluke? ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... Now you make me wanna push my HT up from 2700 to see if I might get a gain for my 6850;s........
> 
> In other news. I dropped my Xperia Z1. Dat screen!
Click to expand...

I dropped my One a few times. It usually broke what it hit with the phone coming away without a scratch.









It is unlikely that boosting HT will help. The information coming from the CPU in most scenarios is actually small, unless your FPS is absurdly high because you're playing Half Life 1 or something. The best it will do it is lower the time it takes to get from the CPU to the northbridge by a small faction, and not make any other part of the process faster.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hmmmm.... Now you make me wanna push my HT up from 2700 to see if I might get a gain for my 6850;s........
> 
> In other news. I dropped my Xperia Z1. Dat screen!


I am with Kyad on that, and I feel ya with the phone, I dropped my s4 last week


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I've dropped my note 2 and almost sharted in my pants lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can anybody confirm the performance gain HT Link gives on a single GPU set up?
> 
> 1080p single Mediocre 650 TI boost.
> HT link at 3289 MHz made considerable gains over 3026 MHz.
> 
> Is this a fluke? ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hmmmm.... Now you make me wanna push my HT up from 2700 to see if I might get a gain for my 6850;s........
> 
> In other news. I dropped my Xperia Z1. Dat screen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I dropped my One a few times. It usually broke what it hit with the phone coming away without a scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unlikely that boosting HT will help. The information coming from the CPU in most scenarios is actually small, unless your FPS is absurdly high because you're playing Half Life 1 or something. The best it will do it is lower the time it takes to get from the CPU to the northbridge by a small faction, and not make any other part of the process faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ive heard it shouldn't.

So I'm going to try again later. GPU is OCd to its limits by modding the BIOS. CPU at 4.8. Test is just Passmark on 10 test loops. Gained 300 points on GPU score. Same settings on everything except HT Link that gained 253 MHz more.

But I did tried the same days ago that improved my stuttering. So yeah, needs concrete results thru testing. I just want a little higher minimums if it does indeed helped.

--ouch! Me nexus 7 has jagged edges after dropping it more than a couple times too. Fortunately, no screen issues. Yet.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn6007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Im going to do more fixing. I dont want to post my 4 x R290X usage because I am about to put up the AMD High performance Project article, but I belive these will illustrate the point.
> 
> 4 X HD 7970
> 
> heaven 4.0 @ 1080P
> 
> 
> 
> The R290 Quad screens look the same
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red.
> +REP+ to you. When you get a chance, could you provide the specs/link/photos to your 2x FSP x500w power supply and how they are installed? Are there any significant bottlenecking with the PCIe 2.0 (x8 or x4) with quad 290x? Any benchmarks, urls, info you have on PCIe 2.0 and crossover bridgeless? What is the bit rate for this bridgeless crossover method over PCIe 2.0? When/where will your AMD High performance Project article be available. Looking forward to see more.
> 
> Thanks so much again.
Click to expand...

Hi There,

I am using an Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 and @ 4X R290X they run @ 8x/8x/8x/8X 2.0. I have no problem with PCIE saturation with this configuration. As you can see from the above all GPU's are running at 100% with not bottlenecks and the 8350 is using less than 50% capacity even on the games that use all 8 cores including Heaven 4.0 @ 1080P.

as for the rest of the info, I am going to wait for the article to include that info as I am very close to posting it and the last sponsors work will be here tomorrow.

Hope you stick around for the article.

if i can be of help on specifics of your build, please feel free to PM me 

...here vis a look at the three PSU's being used in quadfire build:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2076604/

Greg


----------



## mus1mus

That is his 7970 rig you are looking at


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn6007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi There,
> I am using an Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 and @ 4X R290X they run @ 8x/8x/8x/8X 2.0. I have no problem with PCIE saturation with this configuration. As you can see from the above all GPU's are running at 100% with not bottlenecks and the 8350 is using less than 50% capacity even on the games that use all 8 cores including Heaven 4.0 @ 1080P.
> as for the rest of the info, I am going to wait for the article to include that info as I am very close to posting it and the last sponsors work will be here tomorrow.
> Hope you stick around for the article.
> if i can be of help on specifics of your build, please feel free to PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here vis a look at the three PSU's being used in quadfire build:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2076604/
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red. Your photos show crossover bridges, but I read that the 290x are bridgeless and use PCIe as bridgeless inter-GPU cards communication? I am confused. Have you tried removing those physical crossover bridges and test to see if there are any differences? Does anyone else know?
> Is there any software that shows PCIe usage?
> 
> Much thanks again.
Click to expand...

what you are looking at is my 4 x 7970 quad build.

the new project is 4 x R290X . I have not posted this build yet. It will be in the build log soon and the article. I posted the 7970 build for ref/contrast of the upcoming 4 x R290X quad.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn6007*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red. Your photos show crossover bridges, but I read that the 290x are bridgeless and use PCIe as bridgeless inter-GPU cards communication? I am confused. Have you tried removing those physical crossover bridges and test to see if there are any differences? Does anyone else know?
> Is there any software that shows PCIe usage?
> 
> Much thanks again.


Any chance you could post a wider shot to see the whole case?

What case is that?

Thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dn6007*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red. Your photos show crossover bridges, but I read that the 290x are bridgeless and use PCIe as bridgeless inter-GPU cards communication? I am confused. Have you tried removing those physical crossover bridges and test to see if there are any differences? Does anyone else know?
> Is there any software that shows PCIe usage?
> 
> Much thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could post a wider shot to see the whole case?
> 
> What case is that?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Coolermaster cosmos I believe


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dn6007*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Red. Your photos show crossover bridges, but I read that the 290x are bridgeless and use PCIe as bridgeless inter-GPU cards communication? I am confused. Have you tried removing those physical crossover bridges and test to see if there are any differences? Does anyone else know?
> Is there any software that shows PCIe usage?
> 
> Much thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could post a wider shot to see the whole case?
> 
> What case is that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coolermaster cosmos I believe
Click to expand...

It is the CM Cosmos2.

I dont want to clog the Vishera thread with my project so,

If you go here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/370#post_22655595

I will repost some images of the new build as it is right now. as I said the last sponsors work will be here tomorrow so I can get it assembled rather quickly.


----------



## By-Tor

Love it....

Thanks


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I know you didn't tell me that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was just jelous about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I am fine with 1.4v


You don't want to be pushing any form of hard OC on that board friend. I barely kept my 1090T going @ 4GHz on that Mobo. You really just do not have the VRM setup for it. 4+1, and if you think 'they are good VRM heatsinks' run IBT 10 x on V.high and keep your finger on that heatsink!









Don't risk it, you have mediocre cooling on a low end board trying too OC a very hungry chip!


----------



## crazymania88

I'll probably get a used Asus Crosshair or a new 12 phase gigabyte board than, can't remember the actual names atm 990x-ud3s if I am not mistaken (probably I am).

I wonder how much voltage can NH-d14 handle?
If I change motherboard to something good for OC, I'll also like to buy a good cooler over Gaia ofc.
NH-D14 comes to my mind but I wonder if it will be able to keep my cpu cool under 1.45v.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I'll probably get a used Asus Crosshair or a new 12 phase gigabyte board than, can't remember the actual names atm 990x-ud3s if I am not mistaken (probably I am).
> 
> I wonder how much voltage can NH-d14 handle?
> If I change motherboard to something good for OC, I'll also like to buy a good cooler over Gaia ofc.
> NH-D14 comes to my mind but I wonder if it will be able to keep my cpu cool under 1.45v.


Not the UD3 for sure. UD7s and UD5s should do.

For the cooler, you're better off with the D15 or the Silver Arrow Extremes.

D14 is on the same league of the Silver Arrow (without the faster fans of the Extremes) so depending on your ambients, it will struggle IMO. As my SA struggled at 1.488 even with a lapped CPU that brought the temps down a handful of degrees (that also depends on how flat your CPU lid is).

So my 2 cents would be for better Dual Towers if that's the route you are going. Else, 240 mm CLCs are the better way to go.


----------



## jmcconn110

Anyone have any thoughts to share on my chip?

I've had it running at 4.7ghz w/ the vcore @1.488 and it was stable (10+hrs in Aida64Extreme) I didnt have any issues with it until the last few days I get random lock ups and it will no longer stress test. I had this problem before at 4.6, it was stable for a while then started locking up. I've heard the term "voltage leak" thrown around about the 8350s? Is this what I'm experiencing?

Thanks!


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I'll probably get a used Asus Crosshair or a new 12 phase gigabyte board than, can't remember the actual names atm 990x-ud3s if I am not mistaken (probably I am).
> 
> I wonder how much voltage can NH-d14 handle?
> If I change motherboard to something good for OC, I'll also like to buy a good cooler over Gaia ofc.
> NH-D14 comes to my mind but I wonder if it will be able to keep my cpu cool under 1.45v.


My FX-8320 is currently stable @4.6+ and 1.488, don't think I tryed lowering the voltage lol. I may do that, of course you run into alot of heat but it should be good, I do have alot of fans though, even recently added one to the cooler so thats 3, one of them is a cheap coolermaster 12cm one (even with low profile ram can't put a 14cm there..) so when I get cash to spend I could upgrade that


----------



## spikezone2004

Almost ready to push my 8350 again! couple months ago my VRM blew on my motherboard running a stress test on my 8350, wasnt paying attention to vrm temps and poof.

Got ordered a VRM block for my mobo to add to my loop to push my oc again (been nervous too ever since)


----------



## crazymania88

I can't find Silver Arrow Extremes or NH-D15 where I live.
Corsair H110i is a little bit expensive for my budget







,

NH-D14 was a perfect fit for my budget and I can find it anywhere, so will it really fail?
About motherboards I think I'll get the Asus m5a99x Evo r2.0 what about this board?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcconn110*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts to share on my chip?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> My FX-8320 is currently stable @4.6+ and 1.488, don't think I tryed lowering the voltage lol. I may do that, of course you run into alot of heat but it should be good, I do have alot of fans though, even recently added one to the cooler so thats 3, one of them is a cheap coolermaster 12cm one (even with low profile ram can't put a 14cm there..) so when I get cash to spend I could upgrade that


How hot your room is and your cpu is?
I've 3 high-rpm 75CFM fans sitting around, so I can add a third one.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Almost ready to push my 8350 again! couple months ago my VRM blew on my motherboard running a stress test on my 8350, wasnt paying attention to vrm temps and poof.
> 
> Got ordered a VRM block for my mobo to add to my loop to push my oc again (been nervous too ever since)


How high are you trying to push it on that 970 MB?


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> How high are you trying to push it on that 970 MB?


Not to sure yet, I had it 4.8ghz before my VRM blew, What would you recommend? Right now I just have it at 4.6ghz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

you found a VRM water block for a 970 board?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Not to sure yet, I had it 4.8ghz before my VRM blew, What would you recommend? Right now I just have it at 4.6ghz


Even if you can cool the VRM's I wouldn't push that MB much harder..


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you found a VRM water block for a 970 board?


Yes found a universal mosfet block that fits it. Plus it was only 10$ so not a huge expense figured it was worth it.

Think I could hit 5ghz with this mobo?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you found a VRM water block for a 970 board?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes found a universal mosfet block that fits it. Plus it was only 10$ so not a huge expense figured it was worth it.
> 
> Think I could hit 5ghz with this mobo?
Click to expand...

forgot the /sarcasm... it wasn't a question of what, it was a question of why...

nope, if you do it will be nothing more then a validation


----------



## spikezone2004

why not watercool it when the block is only $10? gives me a little bit of extra playing room


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> why not watercool it when the block is only $10? gives me a little bit of extra playing room


not when your VRMS are likely combusting due to build quality and voltage limit of the VRM circuit its self.

UD3's apparently were so bad for this then implemented a bios throttle to cut down on dead boards. and this was the 990fx board. not sure the revisions, the Giga guys will know better then i would.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not when your VRMS are likely combusting due to build quality and voltage limit of the VRM circuit its self.
> 
> UD3's apparently were so bad for this then implemented a bios throttle to cut down on dead boards. and this was the 990fx board. not sure the revisions, the Giga guys will know better then i would.


will I be ok going back to 4.8ghz? or keep it at 4.6ghz.

Been thinking of getting a new motherboard for sometime but havent seen any good prices or know at all what one to get. probably look again near black friday time


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not when your VRMS are likely combusting due to build quality and voltage limit of the VRM circuit its self.
> 
> UD3's apparently were so bad for this then implemented a bios throttle to cut down on dead boards. and this was the 990fx board. not sure the revisions, the Giga guys will know better then i would.
> 
> 
> 
> will I be ok going back to 4.8ghz? or keep it at 4.6ghz.
> 
> Been thinking of getting a new motherboard for sometime but havent seen any good prices or know at all what one to get. probably look again near black friday time
Click to expand...

Again, will state, i'm not a giga guy.

but i would think that 4.8 is playing with fire. 4.6 iirc i think would be the limit.. but you might want to wait for mega or someone to chime in.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I can't find Silver Arrow Extremes or NH-D15 where I live.
> Corsair H110i is a little bit expensive for my budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> NH-D14 was a perfect fit for my budget and I can find it anywhere, so will it really fail?
> About motherboards I think I'll get the Asus m5a99x Evo r2.0 what about this board?


nh d14 will net u 4.7ghz with that board ive owned both with 8350


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not when your VRMS are likely combusting due to build quality and voltage limit of the VRM circuit its self.
> 
> UD3's apparently were so bad for this then implemented a bios throttle to cut down on dead boards. and this was the 990fx board. not sure the revisions, the Giga guys will know better then i would.
> 
> 
> 
> will I be ok going back to 4.8ghz? or keep it at 4.6ghz.
> 
> Been thinking of getting a new motherboard for sometime but havent seen any good prices or know at all what one to get. probably look again near black friday time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, will state, i'm not a giga guy.
> 
> but i would think that 4.8 is playing with fire. 4.6 iirc i think would be the limit.. but you might want to wait for mega or someone to chime in.
Click to expand...

Treat the 970A-UD3 like a 990FXA-UD3. It's better than some of the lower end 990 boards.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not when your VRMS are likely combusting due to build quality and voltage limit of the VRM circuit its self.
> 
> UD3's apparently were so bad for this then implemented a bios throttle to cut down on dead boards. and this was the 990fx board. not sure the revisions, the Giga guys will know better then i would.
> 
> 
> 
> will I be ok going back to 4.8ghz? or keep it at 4.6ghz.
> 
> Been thinking of getting a new motherboard for sometime but havent seen any good prices or know at all what one to get. probably look again near black friday time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, will state, i'm not a giga guy.
> 
> but i would think that 4.8 is playing with fire. 4.6 iirc i think would be the limit.. but you might want to wait for mega or someone to chime in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Treat the 970A-UD3 like a 990FXA-UD3. It's better than some of the lower end 990 boards.
Click to expand...

I suspected this much, thank you for confirming my thought they are better then the 970 asus junk.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Treat the 970A-UD3 like a 990FXA-UD3. It's better than some of the lower end 990 boards.


With that being said will 4.8ghz be ok? or can I push for a 5.0ghz oc


----------



## DMills

I've had the 990 ud3 for about 1.5 years now, and those vrms definitely suck
I have a swiftech h220 on the fx6100 on it (1.45v, [email protected], 4.625Ghz) the core temp never gets above 65 while playing arma or skyrim, but those cheap vrms set off fire alarms within about 30 mins. i'd need stacks of rads to even get them partially under control

Sabertooth gen3 990 vrms are much better, though you'll still need some type of spot cooling on them to oc if your not underwater


----------



## spikezone2004

rightnow I have stock heatsink but changed thermal pads to fujipoly extreme and used screws to tighten heatsink down rather than stock push pins and that dramatically changed the temps, I think once I put it under water it will drop even more


----------



## mus1mus

Correct. But you'd have to remember, only giga knew what protection scheme they put on the rev3. This board uses 2 smaller VRM chips per phase.

They are also lower of power delivery capable but in tandem, was supposedly give out equal power if not more than a single chip. Good idea, but they somehow failed on the implementation.

So whether or not they can be pushed further by water cooling is still unknown.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I can't find Silver Arrow Extremes or NH-D15 where I live.
> Corsair H110i is a little bit expensive for my budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> NH-D14 was a perfect fit for my budget and I can find it anywhere, so will it really fail?
> About motherboards I think I'll get the Asus m5a99x Evo r2.0 what about this board?
> 
> How hot your room is and your cpu is?
> I've 3 high-rpm 75CFM fans sitting around, so I can add a third one.




27° ambiant temp atm, I'm thinking now with my third fan I could maybe get a 4.7 stable but I could maybe not stress test it, as it might go over 70.. though if it handles BF4 I will take it as stable, as I gonna wait till there are hot days again my room went up to 29 once, will compare the temps with the ones I had today.

Oh also I have a backside socket fan 14 cm noctua I had spare


----------



## spikezone2004

I'm thinking a overclock of 4.8ghz will be ok under water, since I ran it at 4.8ghz for months no problem.

When black friday comes around ill look for a new motherboard possibly.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

You might need one before then pushing a low phase board with high power consuming processor to a point some midrange boards can have issue with... take these guys advice they know the limits and have pushed them for you so you don't make the same costly mistakes....


----------



## M3TAl

I have a 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3, both Rev 1.1. As far as I can tell the VRM/mosfet section is visually identical, meaning identical mosfet chips and the same layout/number of chips. Both are 8+2. The 990FXA just happens to have a lot more LLC options. The 970A has Extreme and from what I can remember Regular which is basically no LLC/Vdroop.


----------



## MadGoat

been thinking about replacing the thermal pad on my VRMs with a fuji strip for my rev 4.0 ... What type of strip did you use? I'm thinking I might at well make a back plate for the VRMs while I'm at it...

I finally found a 4.8 OC with 240 FSB that is stable, my hog of a chip needs 1.536 under load to make that happen though. Anymore voltage and the chip/MB trips with OCP.

I'm curious to see if cooling the VRMs will have a better effect. I doubt it as the VRMs on this board never see above 82c... but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## tdbone1

i have an fx 8320 that im reusing the original stock hsf thermal paste with an h100i
I know I need to change it but what I really need to know is the hottest temperateure of the hottest of the 8 cores or w/e

I want to make sure when Im reading hwinfo64 that T0 reads the hottest part of the chip.

someone told me coretemp is not reading the 8 core tempts it shows correctly and in fact it is only 1 sensor.

sounds correct but since my thermal paste is uneven since I reused it can I damage the chip because the temp info isn't right since it don't display 8 temps individually?

what happens if someone does not apply thermal paste correctly and its not evenly distributed?
can we still go by the temp readings in hwinfo64?

yes I know I know I need to change.
im broke
im overclocking
the problem is.
im at 4.5GHz with llc high on NB and CPU with offset voltage + .0750 and T0 = 46 on 
very high.

showing me I can crank up the juice and increase my multi.

just want to make sure I can trust T0 even if there was uneven paste on chip or even missing in areas

thnx


----------



## M3TAl

I used Fujipoly Extreme 60 x 50 x 1.0 mm . http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16883/thr-168/Fujipoly_ModRight_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_Blister_Pack_-_60_x_50_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html

The stock pad is longer than 60 mm but no big deal, just cut a second piece to get the correct length. The consistency of the stuff is similar to play-doh. Using a small screw driver as basically a roller (like for pizza dough) really helps. Just kind of roll it onto the heatsink.

Considering my board doesn't have an actual sensor for VRM I don't really know the difference in temps. But I can tell you I had a thermal probe on the heatsink itself and the heatsink got something like 8C warmer after using Fujipoly, meaning it was pulling more heat away from the mosfets.


----------



## mus1mus

Correct me if I am wrong but earlier revision UD3s use the same VRM chips as the UD7s and the UD5s. With a slightly less performing Heatsink. And are way better than the rev 3 and 4.

Nothing wrong with those board if you consider them as budget board thus you shouldn't expect them to act like the UD5 let alone UD7. Throttling issue was really due to their protection scheme on the Dual/Split VRM per phase design.

Cooling the VRM seemed to have slightly raised the threshold on mine previously. So might help. If you can watercool your UD3 rev 4, and see improvements, you could help a ton of UD3 owners having the throttling issue due to the VRMs.







If it was indeed temps that limit their potential.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> been thinking about replacing the thermal pad on my VRMs with a fuji strip for my rev 4.0 ... What type of strip did you use? I'm thinking I might at well make a back plate for the VRMs while I'm at it...
> 
> I finally found a 4.8 OC with 240 FSB that is stable, my hog of a chip needs 1.536 under load to make that happen though. Anymore voltage and the chip/MB trips with OCP.
> 
> I'm curious to see if cooling the VRMs will have a better effect. I doubt it as the VRMs on this board never see above 82c... but it couldn't hurt.


Wow that is a lot of voltage for 4.8, but every chip is different

I'm running at 4.8 on 1.41v @ 301 FSB stable with no issues...

http://valid.canardpc.com/zbfjqf


----------



## M3TAl

Neither of my Giga boards will run over something like 290 FSB... No idea why. They POST and then get to Loading Operating System... It just sits at that screen forever. Almost like after 290 FSB the SATA ports crap out or something. Tried numerous times on the 970A and 990FXA.


----------



## By-Tor

I have ran as high as 323 FSB before, but for some reason can't get it stable now...


----------



## mus1mus

My kitty is worse. wouldn't budge over 280.







My UD3 pushed this chip over 320. but not tested for anything since I didn't have the cooling to tame it on that time. Now, Mobo is Dead.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

you temps are way too high for the voltages...

stop being cheap and buy TIM


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you temps are way too high for the voltages...
> 
> stop being cheap and buy TIM


are you kidding me?

47C max under full load on all 8 cores at 1.3v @ 4.5GHz

im ready to start cranking up the voltage cause the temps look so dang good

you should have seen my temps at these same settings with the stock cooler at 7k rpm running 1st pass of P95 small fft

my cpu hit 70C and socket temp 80C before when I shut it down 20 seconds into the 1st pass.

no the temps look good.
what I want to know is....is that T0 reporting the hottest part of the chip?

could there be hotter spots on some of the cores if there was missing TIP

im not cheap....im past that. im broke
so this is gonna be like this for a few weeks

all I want to know is about T0 and how it works.
thanks


----------



## mus1mus

He's not kidding. It's too high for your Voltage









I'm playing at that Temps at 1.5V With 30 Ambient.

It may look good for you but you certainly are limited by that TIM. 1.3 should net you lower Temps. That as a result, will let you open up higher Clocks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

walk the street for empties..

decent tim is THAT important....

...and cheap


----------



## tdbone1

I was pretty specific about asking about how T0 works.

if you don't know how it works you shouldn't reply.

I already stated im getting more TP soon

i know i got quite a bit of wiggle room.
i can goto 62C no problem as i have been higher when i had stock hsf.

ok so if someone that knows how T0 works and if it reads the hottest part of the chip i sure would really like to know

i just changed to 23x multi and + .08125v for cpu offset and getting ready to run ibt avx as it didn't pass with it at + .0750

thanks again


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

T0 is likely socket.

to lower the temp, get tim.

these chips don't have Temp sensors..

their "sensor" is a calculation based on load voltage amperage etc.. so it is not an actual thermal reading.

only info you get is Socket, package, core (one temp for all) and other aspect of the mob like NB etc.

and you must balance that.


----------



## tdbone1

someone told me these are what they stand for on this chvf-z mboard
Quote:


> T0 = CPU Socket temp
> T1 = SB temp
> T2 = NB temp
> T3 = Mainboard temp
> 
> Vin 0 = Vcore
> CPU/NB = as it states
> NB Core = actual NB voltage
> Vin 3 = CPU VDDA voltage
> 
> and if you use the Opt Temp Sensor headers they will show as T4, T5, and T6.


I tried increasing the cpu offset volts to one above .08125 (I think .0825) but cpu package got to 64C max and also ibt avx did not pass.
T0 looked fine (under 50C)

wish I knew which one to trust
cpu package is just like you said (based on a calculation from a few things) but its not actually a cpu temp we trust right?

T0 and CPU in the hwinfo64 is what we should watch and not cpu package correct?


----------



## KyadCK

Ok guys, I think I'm good until my 1440 gets here to replace the 27" in the middle...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## crazymania88

Guys I need serious help. Please give your attention








My PC randomly shuts down, like there's a short. (PSU Overload Protection comes in action),
I know PSU overload protection comes in action because MOBO light stays on, but it doesn't let me turn PC on till I unplug the cable.
(like when you ground the 5v or 12v cable on molex, PSU will protect and shut down and will not boot until you switch PSU itself off and wait some, but mobo light would still stay on)

so it randomly shuts down, I unplug it, plug it and it comes back. This recently started to happen after I get R9 280x.
I've a value powersupply from Thermaltake 600W.
the 12V rail sometimes drops to 11.3V rarely, it's above 11.4V most of the times in atx standarts.

so The overload switch also can be triggered by overvoltage or opposite but doesn't seem the case with me.
I've ran prime95 and Valley benchmark loading CPu and GPU 100% same time, nothing happened for 20 minutes.

PC worked fine outside of the case for 3 days, and when I get it in it was fine for 3-4 days, yesterday it happened once again and didn't happen after what ever I do, I couldn't trigger the shutdown again. (currently running BF4 for 1+ hour, nothing happened yet after 20 min prime95+valley)

I've secured the whole cables coming from PSU and made sure they doesn't touch anything.
I've checked the 12v cable going in motherboard and made sure no pressure being applied on it.
(but I get it up there next to PCI slot under VGA, but till now nothing was wrong and there's not really that hard pressure so I doubt it is related).

When pc shut downs randomly I usually be playing BF4 (because I usually always be in battlefield...),
so can a short happen randomly? Seriously Randomly?
The shorts I know would happen more often than once a day, once a 3 days.

I would say faulty PSU but it quite handle full load of GPu+CPU same time.
there's nothing connected to USB prots, and if it was the cause pc wouldn't boot anyway. (can a faulty keyboard or mouse do it sometimes? because Only those are being moved PC always stays still)

so gimme your ideas and ask anything you want, I wanna sort it out.

Which part should I start changing from?
I'll start with getting a
Xigmatek Tauro 600W 80+, I am not happy with the 12V rail on this TT psu, so I'll get the xigmatek anyway.
I'll get a new case anyways because I am also not happy with the case either.

if those do not eliminate my problem, what should I be looking into?
a short on mobo? but how it can happen randomly I still cannot get it.
a broken PSU Overload protection circuit? but then why it doesn't trigger when I fully load it? and trigger randomly?
low 12V voltage? but then again why it was able to handle prime and valley same time?

it seems like The case makes a short, or the PSU makes a short, or the PSU is not enough anymore (becaue of aging) to me... What do you think?
I cannot afford a new Mobo(because then I'll also change CPU, otherwise it would be meaningless to buy a new mobo), and also I cannot wait the RMA Process because I've only 1 PC at the moment :/

I AM LOST GUYS HELLP.


----------



## weiner

Hi, I need help with find cooler for my AMD FX-8350. I do not have so much place in case. My CASE: Eurocase ML 5301.
My selection:
Noctua nh-u9b se2 or Cooler Master GeminII M4
I have Arctic cooling freezer 13 and I have +-80 Celsia in load. It is normal?


----------



## Wirerat

Crazymania88,

I am assuming everything is set to default. No oc'ing anything. Not cpu, gpu or even ram. Sorry I didnt see your earlier posts just wanted to get this out of the way.

I would try a new psu. Followed by the mobo but its really behaving like its a psu issue to me. Other faulty items will usually throw a bsod atleast sometimes and/or driver crashes..

Are you occasionally getting gpu driver crashes? Also what peripherals do u have connected via usb?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys I need serious help. Please give your attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC randomly shuts down, like there's a short. (PSU Overload Protection comes in action),
> I know PSU overload protection comes in action because MOBO light stays on, but it doesn't let me turn PC on till I unplug the cable.
> (like when you ground the 5v or 12v cable on molex, PSU will protect and shut down and will not boot until you switch PSU itself off and wait some, but mobo light would still stay on)
> 
> so it randomly shuts down, I unplug it, plug it and it comes back. This recently started to happen after I get R9 280x.
> I've a value powersupply from Thermaltake 600W.
> the 12V rail sometimes drops to 11.3V rarely, it's above 11.4V most of the times in atx standarts.
> 
> so The overload switch also can be triggered by overvoltage or opposite but doesn't seem the case with me.
> I've ran prime95 and Valley benchmark loading CPu and GPU 100% same time, nothing happened for 20 minutes.
> 
> PC worked fine outside of the case for 3 days, and when I get it in it was fine for 3-4 days, yesterday it happened once again and didn't happen after what ever I do, I couldn't trigger the shutdown again. (currently running BF4 for 1+ hour, nothing happened yet after 20 min prime95+valley)
> 
> I've secured the whole cables coming from PSU and made sure they doesn't touch anything.
> I've checked the 12v cable going in motherboard and made sure no pressure being applied on it.
> (but I get it up there next to PCI slot under VGA, but till now nothing was wrong and there's not really that hard pressure so I doubt it is related).
> 
> When pc shut downs randomly I usually be playing BF4 (because I usually always be in battlefield...),
> so can a short happen randomly? Seriously Randomly?
> The shorts I know would happen more often than once a day, once a 3 days.
> 
> I would say faulty PSU but it quite handle full load of GPu+CPU same time.
> there's nothing connected to USB prots, and if it was the cause pc wouldn't boot anyway. (can a faulty keyboard or mouse do it sometimes? because Only those are being moved PC always stays still)
> 
> so gimme your ideas and ask anything you want, I wanna sort it out.
> 
> Which part should I start changing from?
> I'll start with getting a
> Xigmatek Tauro 600W 80+, I am not happy with the 12V rail on this TT psu, so I'll get the xigmatek anyway.
> I'll get a new case anyways because I am also not happy with the case either.
> 
> if those do not eliminate my problem, what should I be looking into?
> a short on mobo? but how it can happen randomly I still cannot get it.
> a broken PSU Overload protection circuit? but then why it doesn't trigger when I fully load it? and trigger randomly?
> low 12V voltage? but then again why it was able to handle prime and valley same time?
> 
> it seems like The case makes a short, or the PSU makes a short, or the PSU is not enough anymore (becaue of aging) to me... What do you think?
> I cannot afford a new Mobo(because then I'll also change CPU, otherwise it would be meaningless to buy a new mobo), and also I cannot wait the RMA Process because I've only 1 PC at the moment :/
> 
> I AM LOST GUYS HELLP.


sounds like you have a typically cheap thermaltake psu... that doesn't deliver it's rated voltage (not uncommon with cheap psus). Get a quality psu made by *Seasonic* (X series / S12D / M12D) or one of the OEMs that sells seasonic rebranded psus... like *XFX* (Pro / XXX / Black edition series), *Antec* (Signature / HCP series), *Corsair* (AX series). I personally have a XFX Pro/XXX edition psu. Gotta say it's pretty sweet.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> sounds like you have a typically cheap thermaltake psu... that doesn't deliver it's rated voltage (not uncommon with cheap psus). Get a quality psu made by *Seasonic* (X series / S12D / M12D) or one of the OEMs that sells seasonic rebranded psus... like *XFX* (Pro / XXX / Black edition series), *Antec* (Signature / HCP series), *Corsair* (AX series). I personally have a XFX Pro/XXX edition psu. Gotta say it's pretty sweet.


I'm running an XFX Pro850w and love it... Delivers all the power I could ever need... The flat modular cables are nice, but they are stiff cables and will stay bent where you want them.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7580854


----------



## crazymania88

it is freaking hard to find a good PSU in Turkey it appears, I gonna go nuts.
I'm ready to spend 120$ on a PSU, I cannot find a good one







searching for hours, I cannot even find any review of those psunits they sell.
There's Seasonic,s, Corsairs etc. but not the models that are being recommended by people -_-

Now I have
OCZ ModXstream 700w
CM RS-700B
ZM-700-GLX
And maybe TT SmartPower SP-750PCBEU (a little off my budget)

nothing about those PSU's I can find.
I will OC my FX8320, so I need a good 12v rail...
PSU calculator recommends me 570Watt, so I am looking for 700watt-750watt units.
There's Seasonic S12II-620, again a PSU I cannot find anything about. But I am not sure if it's really "Seasonic Quality" after all.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> it is freaking hard to find a good PSU in Turkey it appears, I gonna go nuts.
> I'm ready to spend 120$ on a PSU, I cannot find a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> searching for hours, I cannot even find any review of those psunits they sell.
> There's Seasonic,s, Corsairs etc. but not the models that are being recommended by people -_-
> 
> Now I have
> OCZ Madstream 700w
> CM RS-700B
> ZM-700-GLX
> And maybe TT SmartPower SP-750PCBEU (a little off my budget)
> 
> nothing about those PSU's I can find.
> I will OC my FX8320, so I need a good 12v rail...
> PSU calculator recommends me 570Watt, so I am looking for 700watt-750watt units.
> There's Seasonic S12II-620, again a PSU I cannot find anything about. But I am not sure if it's really "Seasonic Quality" after all.


IIRC that model of seasonic is decent. hardocp gave it a decent review. If you go to jonny guru i'm sure he has reviewed it.

something is telling me the S12II is the unit that was rebranded to be used in the TX corsair series??? i could be wrong....


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC that model of seasonic is decent. hardocp gave it a decent review. If you go to jonny guru i'm sure he has reviewed it.
> 
> something is telling me the S12II is the unit that was rebranded to be used in the TX corsair series??? i could be wrong....


Even tho will 620 be enough for my say, 1.48V FX8320+R9 280x @ 1.180?
The 12V is really important, so I am going to give it a inner look. I'll probably be better with Seasonic.

well... According to jonnyguru
Seasonic has no Over Current Protection... SERIOUSLY? -_-


----------



## Johan45

You can also check out the new EVGA G2 and the new rosewills they're made by superflower and top quality stuff with
good prices.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-Tachyon-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1691/1
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=380


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can also check out the new EVGA G2 and the new rosewills they're made by superflower and top quality stuff with
> good prices.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-Tachyon-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1691/1
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=380


I wish I had those here


----------



## StrongForce

Is H100 that good compared to say a NH D-14 ?? 47° seems legit uh thats like 20 degrees less than me with 135mhz less !

Oh and get AMD overdrive if you wanna check each core separately

And btw whats TIM and TP, the thing with acronyms, it's nice when you know what it means..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IIRC that model of seasonic is decent. hardocp gave it a decent review. If you go to jonny guru i'm sure he has reviewed it.
> 
> something is telling me the S12II is the unit that was rebranded to be used in the TX corsair series??? i could be wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> Even tho will 620 be enough for my say, 1.48V FX8320+R9 280x @ 1.180?
> The 12V is really important, so I am going to give it a inner look. I'll probably be better with Seasonic.
> 
> well... According to jonnyguru
> Seasonic has no Over Current Protection... SERIOUSLY? -_-
Click to expand...

200w give or take for your cpu
100W board buffer (fans, ram HDD/SSD etc)
250-300w GPU.

Its close but i am likely over estimating CPU wattage.

if you plan to upgrade or overclock much further it might hold you back.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can also check out the new EVGA G2 and the new rosewills they're made by superflower and top quality stuff with
> good prices.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-Tachyon-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1691/1
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=380
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had those here
Click to expand...

Do you have an Online Etailer? Post it up and we can see what might be available with in your range.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Is H100 that good compared to say a NH D-14 ?? 47° seems legit uh thats like 20 degrees less than me with 135mhz less !
> 
> Oh and get AMD overdrive if you wanna check each core separately
> 
> And btw whats TIM and TP, the thing with acronyms, it's nice when you know what it means..


The H100 was barely better than the Noctua but the 100i did much better and TIM is thermal interface material and TP is toilet paper ha ha. I don't know the context so not really sure.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Is H100 that good compared to say a NH D-14 ?? 47° seems legit uh thats like 20 degrees less than me with 135mhz less !
> 
> Oh and get AMD overdrive if you wanna check each core separately
> 
> And btw whats TIM and TP, the thing with acronyms, it's nice when you know what it means..


TIM = Thermal Interface Material

TP... eh according to Beavis... its for his bung hole..

or Thermal Paste.


----------



## crazymania88

What about
Corsair CX750?

You can search any PSU you think good from here:
www.teknofiyat.com

I'll be able to buy anything listed there below 250TL

and yes, cpu will be exactly 200W when I overclock it, so I obviously need at least 530W, and 570 recomended for me.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> What about
> Corsair CX750?
> 
> You can search any PSU you think good from here:
> www.teknofiyat.com
> 
> I'll be able to buy anything listed there below 250TL
> 
> and yes, cpu will be exactly 200W when I overclock it, so I obviously need at least 530W, and 570 recomended for me.


Is it modular? if it is then it may possibly make a serviceable time span.

non-modular.. walk away.. your FX will NOT Like this PSU.. Ripple has much left to be desired. (i own a non modular low end CX and it truly is terraBAD )

from what i can gleam from that site 250 TL = 100$

tough job finding a singular psu that will power your rig for that budget.

anyway you can boost your budget 50-75 TL? and got for the 750w S12II? http://www.ereyon.com.tr/urun/seasonic-m12ii-750-80plus-bronze-750w-single-rail-moduler-guc-kaynagi.aspx


----------



## OldBarzo

Question?
Am awaiting delivery of a Corsair h100i to replace my Coolermaster Seidon 120v.
What is recommended, exhaust or intake. Will be top mounting in my Xigmatek Midgard II case, with two front 120 intake fans, 1x120 intake in the lower position and 1x 140 intake in the upper on the side panel. Hoping the upper 140 will help cool my VRMs. Rear fan is 120 exhaust.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I've got mine mounted to the front as intake. word of advice... if you are going to do it this way.. mount it to your chip before you mount the rad. it will make your install slightly easier.

The Gpu's i use kick off more heat then the rad so it makes sense to take my GPU heat as much out of the equation as i can.

with a 7870, don't think it will make much of a difference.


----------



## spdaimon

Hey everyone,

New to the group. I just upgraded my FX-8120 to a FX-8350 but have had limited success overclocking it. My question is this: Are the Vishera chips harder to overclock than the Bulldozers?
I mean with my same setup I could hit 4.4Ghz with the FX-8120, but typically kept it at 4.2Ghz. WIth the 8350 if I set it to 4.2ghz, which is the Turbo speed, I'll get random blue screens. At stock with full load, the CPU is at 50C, so I am sure I got some headroom.

my current setup is this:

FX-8350 - stock w/ Coolermaster 212+ HS
16GB (4x4GB) GSkill DDR3-1600 1.5V
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX (non-R2.0) with latest BIOS.
XFX HD7950 DD Black Edition in Crossfire
Rosewill HIVE 750 Watt PSU
Cooler Master HAF 922
Running a new install of Win 7


----------



## mus1mus

Simple one, have you OC'd your system on those shut downs?

Next, PSU, everyone recommends good PSUs but forgot cheaper alternatives that bear the seasonic meat!

I'd say pick a Cooler Master V850. The cheapest seasonic G rebrand. Unless I've read from a source that is, not trustworthy, a they are hanging in there between very good Golds, and Platinums.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to the group. I just upgraded my FX-8120 to a FX-8350 but have had limited success overclocking it. My question is this: Are the Vishera chips harder to overclock than the Bulldozers?
> I mean with my same setup I could hit 4.4Ghz with the FX-8120, but typically kept it at 4.2Ghz. WIth the 8350 if I set it to 4.2ghz, which is the Turbo speed, I'll get random blue screens. At stock with full load, the CPU is at 50C, so I am sure I got some headroom.
> 
> my current setup is this:
> 
> FX-8350 - stock w/ Coolermaster 212+ HS
> 16GB (4x4GB) GSkill DDR3-1600 1.5V
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX (non-R2.0) with latest BIOS.
> XFX HD7950 DD Black Edition in Crossfire
> Rosewill HIVE 750 Watt PSU
> Cooler Master HAF 922
> Running a new install of Win 7


your cooling was your limiting factor., it still will be, you might be able to get another 200mhz if you are lucky.

but generally visheras will clock higher then bulldozer with proper cooling.


----------



## crazymania88

I wish I could boost my Budget









no coolermaster v850 here either,
from that I understand there're no good PSUs for 100$ in Turkey


----------



## Johan45

Nope I looked through that site as much as my eyes could take and even getting down to a 650watt wasn't having any luck


----------



## crazymania88

Guys what about this PSU,
Looks quite decent I guess:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=294

it has good voltage regulation, efficeny is fine, but it seems it has a bad ripple on 12v









edit:
I think it is really good psu for 220TL, apperantly I cannot find it anywhere LOL.
It's in some shops far from me, and cant order from internet -_-. No Luck again.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your cooling was your limiting factor., it still will be, you might be able to get another 200mhz if you are lucky.
> 
> but generally visheras will clock higher then bulldozer with proper cooling.


What would you recommend? Something like the Corsair H100i? I think I could mount that to the top of the HAF 922.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys what about this PSU,
> Looks quite decent I guess:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=294
> 
> it has good voltage regulation, efficeny is fine, but it seems it has a bad ripple on 12v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> I think it is really good psu for 220TL, apperantly I cannot find it anywhere LOL.
> It's in some shops far from me, and cant order from internet -_-. No Luck again.


How about this one, it's within budget and should power everything you have there. http://www.gold.com.tr/seasonic-s12-620w-80-plus-bronze-12cm-fanli-guc-kaynagi_u


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your cooling was your limiting factor., it still will be, you might be able to get another 200mhz if you are lucky.
> 
> but generally visheras will clock higher then bulldozer with proper cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you recommend? Something like the Corsair H100i? I think I could mount that to the top of the HAF 922.
Click to expand...

what are your goals?

are you likely to push your chip until it just can't go any farther? (if you find you way in to this thread you are likely in this category)

"cheap" Aio's will only get you so far. if you were to go with a AIO i would suggest a H220x or a H105 (mounting is better on AMD and slightly thicker rad) or maybe one of the 360mm AIOs (swiftech and fractal have one IIRC)

I'd learn towards the h220x as it is expandable, you can add another after market rad with a little DIY elbow grease.

or spend like double what a 240mm AIO would cost and get a Custom loop kit. there are a few available on the market. This allows you to mix and match brands. don't like the mcp35x' you can use a D5 and viscera

you are not stuck with one type of rad. if you prefer more silent operations, then you can use thicker rads with lower fin density to you get similar cooling with lower fan RPMS.

easier to suit a Custom loop to a system then trying to make an AIO work, as you are building your loop around your system, not trying to work it into your system.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How about this one, it's within budget and should power everything you have there. http://www.gold.com.tr/seasonic-s12-620w-80-plus-bronze-12cm-fanli-guc-kaynagi_u


it doesn't have overcurrent protection according to jonnyguru.com forum, while Xigmatek one has those.
also I gonna use 500, probably 560Watts do you think that psu can handle it?

I am really going between that Seasonic and other xigmatek I've linked before.
This:
www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviewsa&op=Story3&reid=294


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your goals?
> 
> are you likely to push your chip until it just can't go any farther? (if you find you way in to this thread you are likely in this category)
> 
> "cheap" Aio's will only get you so far. if you were to go with a AIO i would suggest a H220x or a H105 (mounting is better on AMD and slightly thicker rad) or maybe one of the 360mm AIOs (swiftech and fractal have one IIRC)
> 
> I'd learn towards the h220x as it is expandable, you can add another after market rad with a little DIY elbow grease.
> 
> or spend like double what a 240mm AIO would cost and get a Custom loop kit. there are a few available on the market. This allows you to mix and match brands. don't like the mcp35x' you can use a D5 and viscera
> 
> you are not stuck with one type of rad. if you prefer more silent operations, then you can use thicker rads with lower fin density to you get similar cooling with lower fan RPMS.
> 
> easier to suit a Custom loop to a system then trying to make an AIO work, as you are building your loop around your system, not trying to work it into your system.


hmm.. I'll look into that. I just wanted to get maybe 4.4-4.5GHz out of it. The only reason I got the 8350 is because it has the same TDP rating as the 8120 but was nearly 1GHz faster and seems to have better single thread performance. Thought that was kind of important since I use it for folding.


----------



## tdbone1

my llc is set to high on both CPU and NB and im using h100i (with arctic silver 5
my cpu offset voltage at 22.5x (4.5ghz) = + 0.0750
@ 4.6GHz (23x) = +0.131
@4.7GHz (23.5x) = +0.18125 and I still cant get it to pass ibt avx
makes it to the 10th pass on very high setting but at end I get the failure thing.

I mainly noticed my Gflops is getting lower then the previous runs and also the time is taking longer.

I would like to get to 4.8GHz stable if I could.

can anyone help me dial it in using multi only?

thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

UAC is trolling you


----------



## LordOfTots

What temp is the max temp in AMD overdrive? The thermal margin says 22C during a Crysis 3 gaming session after a while.

I'm assuming 72C?


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> What temp is the max temp in AMD overdrive? The thermal margin says 22C during a Crysis 3 gaming session after a while.
> 
> I'm assuming 72C?


I don't use amd overdrive as I do all my overclocking and fan settings in bios
its just extra bloat compared to hwinfo64 or cpu-z

I just disabled cpu offset voltage and am instead setting volts manually to 1.387 I believe it is now.
I think llc is set to high for CPU and NB still

gonna do a run.
the highest temp I have showing up in hwinfo64 was the cpu package at the very top
it hit 67C and then I stopped ibt avx

why is ibt avx Gflops getting lower and the time getting longer?
I imagine it don't like my volts?

anyhow about ready to try a run with the settings I mentioned above.


----------



## M3TAl

I tested out the AMD OVderdrive thermal limit in the past. It tops out around 70-72C on the Core when the thermal limit is at 0C.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I tested out the AMD OVderdrive thermal limit in the past. It tops out around 70-72C on the Core when the thermal limit is at 0C.


Good, that means my temps are in check. Hwmonitor was giving me wierd, random temps that didn't make sense. According to overdrive 10 passes of IBT on high doesn't push me past around 50c then


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> UAC is trolling you


are you talking about the error msg im getting at the end of the 10th pass in IBT AVX?
it says something about either a software failure or UAC is on and I need to enable Admin which I already had enabled on IBT AVX.exe

trying again 4.7GHz
23.5 multi
1.4125v in cpu setting
llc high for both CPU and NB

gonna give it a go.


----------



## M3TAl

I get higher temps in OCCT/P95 or rendering than IBT. Heck even in the loading screen for BF4 temps shoot way up to 60C for a second or two. IBT only nets around 40-45C.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I get higher temps in OCCT/P95 or rendering than IBT. Heck even in the loading screen for BF4 temps shoot way up to 60C for a second or two. IBT only nets around 40-45C.


So far only Crysis 3 gets hotter for me, but not to the point where it makes me worry.


----------



## tdbone1

im only running ibt as my basic quick test as it works harder then P95 in its first 20 even on small fft (I believe)

after I get my base numbers im going back and verifying with P95 and eventually a 24hr run of it on blend.

for now though I just want to test with ibt to get some ball park numbers.

I just noticed something.

im manually set to cpu volts = 1.4.125
LLC = High for CPU and NB

when I run IBT and watch cpu volts in hwinfo64 and cpu-z its hovering at 1.38v to 1.388
it shouldn't be dropping below my base cpu volts of 1.4125 under full load of IBT

I think I need to set my LLC for CPU to Very High or w/e is above "high"

I gonna try that now and see if the volts drop to 1.38 under load from 1.4125 under no load.

brb


----------



## tdbone1

here is my last attempt at 4.7GHz with IBT AVX
bios =
CPU 1.4125v
LLC CPU = Very High
LLC NB = High

when running IBT AVX here are my readings right at when IBT AVX should be finishing the 10th run


----------



## crazymania88

Guy I am going to get that Xigmatek Centauro, but one last question, I know it is fine but I gonna ask to doublecheck.

will 50A 12V be enough for 280x OC + FX8320 @ 200Watt (1.45V~~)

it has 50A on 12v rail.


----------



## M3TAl

I run an 8350 at anywhere from 4.7-5 GHz and 7870 XT (this is Tahiti not Pitcarn, pulls just as much juice as 7970) at anywhere from 1.2-1.3V and 1125-1200 MHz. All that plus water pumps, fan controller, and 13 fans on 46A on the 12V.

You should be fine.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I run an 8350 at anywhere from 4.7-5 GHz and 7870 XT (this is Tahiti not Pitcarn, pulls just as much juice as 7970) at anywhere from 1.2-1.3V and 1125-1200 MHz. All that plus water pumps, fan controller, and 13 fans on 46A on the 12V.
> 
> You should be fine.


THX,
Btw 7870 XT doesn't really draw that much, (I owned one, and one 280x),
With 280x I've random shutdowns because of PSU Protection, with 7870XT @ 1200mhz it wasn't present









I also thought 7870XT draws as much, apperantly they doesn't.
(considering I've a factory oc 1100mhz/1500mhz 280x)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> why not watercool it when the block is only $10? gives me a little bit of extra playing room
> 
> 
> 
> not when your VRMS are likely combusting due to build quality and voltage limit of the VRM circuit its self.
> 
> UD3's apparently were so bad for this then implemented a bios throttle to cut down on dead boards. and this was the 990fx board. not sure the revisions, the Giga guys will know better then i would.
Click to expand...

had someone even with a watercooler on it blow a vrm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I have a 970A-UD3 and 990FXA-UD3, both Rev 1.1. As far as I can tell the VRM/mosfet section is visually identical, meaning identical mosfet chips and the same layout/number of chips. Both are 8+2. The 990FXA just happens to have a lot more LLC options. The 970A has Extreme and from what I can remember Regular which is basically no LLC/Vdroop.


rev1.1 vs rev3. big difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Neither of my Giga boards will run over something like 290 FSB... No idea why. They POST and then get to Loading Operating System... It just sits at that screen forever. Almost like after 290 FSB the SATA ports crap out or something. Tried numerous times on the 970A and 990FXA.


mine does 300 24/7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you temps are way too high for the voltages...
> 
> stop being cheap and buy TIM
> 
> 
> 
> are you kidding me?
> 
> 47C max under full load on all 8 cores at 1.3v @ 4.5GHz
> 
> im ready to start cranking up the voltage cause the temps look so dang good
> 
> you should have seen my temps at these same settings with the stock cooler at 7k rpm running 1st pass of P95 small fft
> 
> my cpu hit 70C and socket temp 80C before when I shut it down 20 seconds into the 1st pass.
> 
> no the temps look good.
> what I want to know is....is that T0 reporting the hottest part of the chip?
> 
> could there be hotter spots on some of the cores if there was missing TIP
> 
> im not cheap....im past that. im broke
> so this is gonna be like this for a few weeks
> 
> all I want to know is about T0 and how it works.
> thanks
Click to expand...

sigh more attitude. i am sick of people coming in, asking for help, and giving attitude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He's not kidding. It's too high for your Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing at that Temps at 1.5V With 30 Ambient.
> 
> It may look good for you but you certainly are limited by that TIM. 1.3 should net you lower Temps. That as a result, will let you open up higher Clocks.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I was pretty specific about asking about how T0 works.
> 
> if you don't know how it works you shouldn't reply.
> 
> I already stated im getting more TP soon
> 
> i know i got quite a bit of wiggle room.
> i can goto 62C no problem as i have been higher when i had stock hsf.
> 
> ok so if someone that knows how T0 works and if it reads the hottest part of the chip i sure would really like to know
> 
> i just changed to 23x multi and + .08125v for cpu offset and getting ready to run ibt avx as it didn't pass with it at + .0750
> 
> thanks again


if you dont drop your attitude this is the last time i will help you. i tried in the 990fxa thread and you didnt listen. you have horrible temps. get tim
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I tried increasing the cpu offset volts to one above .08125 (I think .0825) but cpu package got to 64C max and also ibt avx did not pass.
> T0 looked fine (under 50C)
> 
> wish I knew which one to trust
> cpu package is just like you said (based on a calculation from a few things) but its not actually a cpu temp we trust right?
> 
> T0 and CPU in the hwinfo64 is what we should watch and not cpu package correct?


you can trust it, basic rule of thumb. if core ( package ) is under 40 use socket, if over use package

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Is H100 that good compared to say a NH D-14 ?? 47° seems legit uh thats like 20 degrees less than me with 135mhz less !
> 
> Oh and get AMD overdrive if you wanna check each core separately
> 
> And btw whats TIM and TP, the thing with acronyms, it's nice when you know what it means..


also. no. amd HAS NO SEPARATE core temps, there is ONE core temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to the group. I just upgraded my FX-8120 to a FX-8350 but have had limited success overclocking it. My question is this: Are the Vishera chips harder to overclock than the Bulldozers?
> I mean with my same setup I could hit 4.4Ghz with the FX-8120, but typically kept it at 4.2Ghz. WIth the 8350 if I set it to 4.2ghz, which is the Turbo speed, I'll get random blue screens. At stock with full load, the CPU is at 50C, so I am sure I got some headroom.
> 
> my current setup is this:
> 
> FX-8350 - stock w/ Coolermaster 212+ HS
> 16GB (4x4GB) GSkill DDR3-1600 1.5V
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX (non-R2.0) with latest BIOS.
> XFX HD7950 DD Black Edition in Crossfire
> Rosewill HIVE 750 Watt PSU
> Cooler Master HAF 922
> Running a new install of Win 7


*sigh* please get a decent cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> *What temp is the max temp in AMD overdrive*? The thermal margin says 22C during a Crysis 3 gaming session after a while.
> 
> I'm assuming 72C?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use amd overdrive as I do all my overclocking and fan settings in bios
> its just extra bloat compared to hwinfo64 or cpu-z
> 
> I just disabled cpu offset voltage and am instead setting volts manually to 1.387 I believe it is now.
> I think llc is set to high for CPU and NB still
> 
> gonna do a run.
> the highest temp I have showing up in hwinfo64 was the cpu package at the very top
> it hit 67C and then I stopped ibt avx
> 
> why is ibt avx Gflops getting lower and the time getting longer?
> I imagine it don't like my volts?
> 
> anyhow about ready to try a run with the settings I mentioned above.
Click to expand...

yea... no you missed the point whole heartedly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I get higher temps in OCCT/P95 or rendering than IBT. Heck even in the loading screen for BF4 temps shoot way up to 60C for a second or two. IBT only nets around 40-45C.


sounds like you are not using the right one the avx heats up far more


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> had someone even with a watercooler on it blow a vrm
> rev1.1 vs rev3. big difference


AFAIK we were talking about Spikezone's rev 1.2 970A-UD3 which again AFAIK VRM and BIOS is identical to 1.1.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *sigh* please get a decent cooler


If you think a 212 is too bad a cooler to handle 4.2, you're intentionally being ignorant. That is not his problem.

Like you told tdbone1... Read. He said himself that he's only at 50C at stock (Which sounds correct), 4.2 is not about to kick him over 60C, let alone into auto-crash mode. Believe it or not, not everyone is aiming for 5Ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

correct, someone said "rev 3s sucked" {Paraphrasing}

rev 1.1 is good ( 990fxaud3 ) rev3 not good, the 970aud3 is rev1.1 990fxaud3 vrm design
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *sigh* please get a decent cooler
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a 212 is too bad a cooler to handle 4.2, you're intentionally being ignorant. That is not his problem.
> 
> Like you told tdbone1... Read. He said himself that he's only at 50C at stock (Which sounds correct), 4.2 is not about to kick him over 60C, let alone into auto-crash mode. Believe it or not, not everyone is aiming for 5Ghz.
Click to expand...

not what i ment, he says he wants to "push it" he wont be able to with that,

perhaps though i should of asked what he ment by "push it"

or

i may of blended them ( the responses, ) been having a bad week

edit

reread it, you are right my apologies !

@spdaimon will need bios screens and ( if you have not done ) rigbuilder, see my sig for it


----------



## tdbone1

I used about a pea size of AS5 right in the middle of the chip.

I think I got the block on evenly but how do I know for sure?

those hoses make it tilt a little when the rad is laying on its side in a bench.
prob easier in a case to mount the cpu block then.

what if I smooshed away some of the TIM more to one side?

can someone give me a couple settings that should be similar with h100i and fx 8320
prob need llc too


----------



## mfknjadagr8

OK so I think it's time to pick up the h220x...my only issue is I don't have the room inside my case so my idea is mounted vertically along horizontal side as upside down on top was touted as a no go from swiftech rep...when I do this and disconnect the hoses do I fill the pump/ block then reconnect the hosessential and top off reservoir?


----------



## Johan45

With any loop you'll need to re-connect then ill the resevoir. Then turn it upside own and sieways just kidding but it's important to et the air out so you need to turn it at odd angles. Best to run just the pump to bleed the air out not the whole PC.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> correct, someone said "rev 3s sucked" {Paraphrasing}
> 
> rev 1.1 is good ( 990fxaud3 ) rev3 not good, the 970aud3 is rev1.1 990fxaud3 vrm design
> not what i ment, he says he wants to "push it" he wont be able to with that,
> 
> perhaps though i should of asked what he meant by "push it"
> 
> or
> 
> i may of blended them ( the responses, ) been having a bad week
> 
> edit
> 
> reread it, you are right my apologies !
> 
> @spdaimon will need bios screens and ( if you have not done ) rigbuilder, see my sig for it


In the past with my old FX-8120, I set the voltage to 1.45v, which seems to be the max safe from what I read, then slowly bumped it up and got it to 4.4Ghz, which got a little too hot for my liking, so I brought it down to 4.2Ghz. I think I was able to get the voltage down a little to about 1.42 or 1.43. Its been a while. With the new FX-8350, I've been trying on Auto and just set the speed to 4.2Ghz. Should be stable, right? Doesn't seem so. So I thought I'd ask here. Just trying to take it as far as the cooling will. I would think I could get 4.4 or 4.5 out of it. If it comes down to it, I may invest in a better cooler, probably one of the water AIO types the other guy suggested, don't have the budget for a custom loop.

Here you go, everything is stock right now:

140809085847.BMP 2304k .BMP file


140809085918.BMP 2304k .BMP file


140809090252.BMP 2304k .BMP file


140809090312.BMP 2304k .BMP file


140809090326.BMP 2304k .BMP file


140809090350.BMP 2304k .BMP file


memorytiming.BMP 2304k .BMP file


EDIT: I just noticed that I didn't reset the memory to its XMP profile. Timings should be 9-9-9-27


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> With any loop you'll need to re-connect then ill the resevoir. Then turn it upside own and sieways just kidding but it's important to et the air out so you need to turn it at odd angles. Best to run just the pump to bleed the air out not the whole PC.


ok so I wasn't thinking when I posted last post as pump is with the reservoir on this one not on the block like the corsair models so pump running dry wouldn't be an issue... so my next question would be when bleeding best bet would be to run it unmounted without pc on (hoses ran thru case of course) and move block and res at angles till air bleeds to top of res then fill? Also my power supply tester kicks the power supply on would this power the pump from the splitter or should I do it another way?


----------



## tdbone1

ok here is my latest.
I decided to work by finding the highest cpu volts I could run with llc for cpu set to ultra high (multi = 22.5) for a 4.5GHz
ran P95 for over 1hr and it was stable
here are temps and volts


can someone tell me if these temps are the highest I can go for 24hr P95 test?

im trying to get to 4.8GHz through the multi but before I can start adding more cpu volts (I would like to know if I have any wiggle room on the temps)
I have h100i in open air environment (just laying on a table)
I have a pretty good fan hitting the VRM'a and also going under the board.

any tips would be great!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> correct, someone said "rev 3s sucked" {Paraphrasing}
> 
> rev 1.1 is good ( 990fxaud3 ) rev3 not good, the 970aud3 is rev1.1 990fxaud3 vrm design
> not what i ment, he says he wants to "push it" he wont be able to with that,
> 
> perhaps though i should of asked what he meant by "push it"
> 
> or
> 
> i may of blended them ( the responses, ) been having a bad week
> 
> edit
> 
> reread it, you are right my apologies !
> 
> @spdaimon will need bios screens and ( if you have not done ) rigbuilder, see my sig for it
> 
> 
> 
> In the past with my old FX-8120, I set the voltage to 1.45v, which seems to be the max safe from what I read, then slowly bumped it up and got it to 4.4Ghz, which got a little too hot for my liking, so I brought it down to 4.2Ghz. I think I was able to get the voltage down a little to about 1.42 or 1.43. Its been a while. With the new FX-8350, I've been trying on Auto and just set the speed to 4.2Ghz. Should be stable, right? Doesn't seem so. So I thought I'd ask here. Just trying to take it as far as the cooling will. I would think I could get 4.4 or 4.5 out of it. If it comes down to it, I may invest in a better cooler, probably one of the water AIO types the other guy suggested, don't have the budget for a custom loop.
> 
> Here you go, everything is stock right now:
> 
> 140809085847.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 140809085918.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 140809090252.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 140809090312.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 140809090326.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 140809090350.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> memorytiming.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that I didn't reset the memory to its XMP profile. Timings should be 9-9-9-27
Click to expand...

Auto just means the board runs at the voltage predetermined by asus.

It does not change based on your clock

Add to the bios. FYI don't use the paper clip next time use the little pic of a pic. I'll have to check them when I get home today from work


----------



## spdaimon

Sorry thought it would embed it ... Obviously not.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Sorry thought it would embed it ... Obviously not.


embed is the picture icon it uploads to your account and posts that many should also go in a spoiler tag


----------



## Mega Man

Np we all did it when we were new. Just passing knowledge along. I just hate helping with bios from my phone


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ok here is my latest.
> I decided to work by finding the highest cpu volts I could run with llc for cpu set to ultra high (multi = 22.5) for a 4.5GHz
> ran P95 for over 1hr and it was stable
> here are temps and volts
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if these temps are the highest I can go for 24hr P95 test?
> 
> im trying to get to 4.8GHz through the multi but before I can start adding more cpu volts (I would like to know if I have any wiggle room on the temps)
> I have h100i in open air environment (just laying on a table)
> I have a pretty good fan hitting the VRM'a and also going under the board.
> 
> any tips would be great!


You're right on the edge at 71.5c current (CPU0 = CPU Core temp) and already beyond maxed at 77.5c.

As far as how Prime acts with temps from what I see in my 24 hr runs is you reach a peak at the 15 min mark which holds till about the one hour mark (add 1 maybe 2c).
This usually holds till around the 6 hour mark (might see another 1 to 2c) and from there till low 20 hour you could see another 1c.

IMHO you won't make it and stay under 72c unless ambient drops (cooler at night?).

The jump from 4.7 up to 4.8 I don't see happening with your current ambient. Here's what mine looks like at the end of a 24 hr run at 4822MHz to give you something to gauge from.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Np we all did it when we were new. Just passing knowledge along. I just hate helping with bios from my phone


doing anything but posting a replay without quoting anything is the only thing on my phone that isn't like bashing my head against the wall. forums in general are not that mobile friendly

@spdaimon

if you back and edit the attachment command to the insert command (the one directly to the left of the attachment paper clip) it will show your pics for you.

So might help like this, but most are weary. so just ebbed image will get more ppl helping








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ok here is my latest.
> I decided to work by finding the highest cpu volts I could run with llc for cpu set to ultra high (multi = 22.5) for a 4.5GHz
> ran P95 for over 1hr and it was stable
> here are temps and volts
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if these temps are the highest I can go for 24hr P95 test?
> 
> im trying to get to 4.8GHz through the multi but before I can start adding more cpu volts (I would like to know if I have any wiggle room on the temps)
> I have h100i in open air environment (just laying on a table)
> I have a pretty good fan hitting the VRM'a and also going under the board.
> 
> any tips would be great!


your temps are way to high to even consider trying a 24hr prime.. it will fail on you. you are over thermal limits after an hour, prime doesn't get super mean until a few hours in.

you WILL need to raise your voltage to hit 4.8 full stable.period. end of chapter.

you should also be monitoring your core frequencies.



Edit: forgot to mention AS5 has a bit of a long cure period. after about a week or two of use you will notice temps about 3-5* lower as the tim has cured.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> doing anything but posting a replay without quoting anything is the only thing on my phone that isn't like bashing my head against the wall. forums in general are not that mobile friendly
> 
> @spdaimon
> 
> if you back and edit the attachment command to the insert command (the one directly to the left of the attachment paper clip) it will show your pics for you.
> 
> So might help like this, but most are weary. so just ebbed image will get more ppl helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your temps are way to high to even consider trying a 24hr prime.. it will fail on you. you are over thermal limits after an hour, prime doesn't get super mean until a few hours in.
> 
> you WILL need to raise your voltage to hit 4.8 full stable.period. end of chapter.
> 
> you should also be monitoring your core frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention AS5 has a bit of a long cure period. after about a week or two of use you will notice temps about 3-5* lower as the tim has cured.


I raised multi to 24x and left cpu volts at 1.45 and left cpu llc and ultra high
the temps actually went up eventhough I didn't raise the volts when going from 22.5x multi to 24x multi....
wonder why...
I gonna attach the latest P95 freeze in a min as I had to take a pic of it with the phone so its on the phone.
it froze about 50mins into P95 small fft at 1.45v
when I changed it to 1.4125 it froze about 25mins into test.

btw P95 blows away IBT AVX on "very high" as far as temps.
ibt avx takes me about 20-25mins to complete.
in that same 20-25min with P95 temps get way hotter with it.

anyhow are my temps looking correct for the cpu and the h100i at these volts and frequencies?
adding pic now so have to login with phone. brb


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> doing anything but posting a replay without quoting anything is the only thing on my phone that isn't like bashing my head against the wall. forums in general are not that mobile friendly
> 
> @spdaimon
> 
> if you back and edit the attachment command to the insert command (the one directly to the left of the attachment paper clip) it will show your pics for you.
> 
> So might help like this, but most are weary. so just ebbed image will get more ppl helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your temps are way to high to even consider trying a 24hr prime.. it will fail on you. you are over thermal limits after an hour, prime doesn't get super mean until a few hours in.
> 
> you WILL need to raise your voltage to hit 4.8 full stable.period. end of chapter.
> 
> you should also be monitoring your core frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention AS5 has a bit of a long cure period. after about a week or two of use you will notice temps about 3-5* lower as the tim has cured.
> 
> 
> 
> I raised multi to 24x and left cpu volts at 1.45 and left cpu llc and ultra high
> the temps actually went up eventhough I didn't raise the volts when going from 22.5x multi to 24x multi....
> wonder why...
> I gonna attach the latest P95 freeze in a min as I had to take a pic of it with the phone so its on the phone.
> it froze about 50mins into P95 small fft at 1.45v
> when I changed it to 1.4125 it froze about 25mins into test.
> 
> btw P95 blows away IBT AVX on "very high" as far as temps.
> ibt avx takes me about 20-25mins to complete.
> in that same 20-25min with P95 temps get way hotter with it.
> 
> anyhow are my temps looking correct for the cpu and the h100i at these volts and frequencies?
> adding pic now so have to login with phone. brb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Ultra High llc = Vboost

in laymens, ultra high adds volts.. makes everything hotter.

and yes avx very high is a "warm up"

the real men use max/custom using atleast 90% of useable memory

It is not unusual for me to set 1000+ passes on AVX IBT, open Hwinfo and walk away for a few hours. 2 or 3 hours in, it might be at pass 25..

Unless you are willing to spend 36h+ with prime, Max/custom (7200mb for me is 93% or 94% of available ram, usually have 170mb-300mb to spare) will do a much better job.

P95 to me is the last thing.. If i am confidant that AVX IBT won't find an error no matter how long i tell it to run, i throw down a weekend of p95 as close to 48hr as possible. and I rarely ever see an error in prime (like 2 in the last almost year) because IBT can find em faster if you know what your doing.

at their toastiest.. P95 is only about 3*-5* warmer once you've saturated your coolant. (on a h100 it doesn't take long at all)


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Ultra High llc = Vboost
> 
> in laymens, ultra high adds volts.. makes everything hotter.
> 
> and yes avx very high is a "warm up"
> 
> the real men use max/custom using atleast 90% of useable memory
> 
> It is not unusual for me to set 1000+ passes on AVX IBT, open Hwinfo and walk away for a few hours. 2 or 3 hours in, it might be at pass 25..
> 
> Unless you are willing to spend 36h+ with prime, Max/custom (7200mb for me is 93% or 94% of available ram, usually have 170mb-300mb to spare) will do a much better job.
> 
> P95 to me is the last thing.. If i am confidant that AVX IBT won't find an error no matter how long i tell it to run, i throw down a weekend of p95 as close to 48hr as possible. and I rarely ever see an error in prime (like 2 in the last almost year) because IBT can find em faster if you know what your doing.
> 
> at their toastiest.. P95 is only about 3*-5* warmer once you've saturated your coolant. (on a h100 it doesn't take long at all)


lots of good info you provided.
thanks
so with an h100i I cant even be 4.5ghz ibt avx stable or p95 stable with multi 22.5x?
sounds strange to me.

the cpu llc = "ultra high" for both 22.5x and 24x and the volts stayed the same.
when running p95 with hrwinfo64 watching temps it did get hotter when I switched from 4.5ghz to 4.8ghz while "only" changing the multi.

so something else might be going on there


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

300fsb x15.5 1.524v in bios on high llc. 1.488v underload @ 4.65ghz , with insane cpu/nb voltage to get 2400mhz ram working right. so everything that heats up the socket is in higher voltage range. my chip leaks a little too much to do much more then this on my cooling.

My temps don't go much above 60*c during any stress test unless its a rather warm day.

I would think you need to start again from scratch. reflash your bios, there is no telling if you've boinked it of not. and start fresh. everyone one has done it. a profile gets too far gone.. most say to hell with it and start over.

ROG boards are rarely set and forget.. much to tweak much to test.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

We talked some pages back about a dirty pc... I'm ashamed to say this one's my old rig. I think a rebuild is in order to clean this nasty sucker lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## By-Tor

I there much if any advantage at running high FSB?

I'm running @ 370 fsb x12 right now and everything is running smooth.


----------



## Gavush

Hey folks...

This week I went from a 965 B.E. Running 3.8ghz at around 54c max with one fan to a fx-8350 at stock 4ghz tho it "turbos" up as high as 4.2ghz judging by my max values seen in occt. I played bf4 last night for the first time since the swap and it was running around 57c on average with peaks up to 59. I'm using a CM 212evo and I added a second fan for push/pull when I switched CPUs and I use arctic mx4 with a pea on the chip and the cooler tinned to fill in the cracks. I'm using xigmatek XAF-F1255 fans, and it's 22-23c in my house. Are these the sort of temps I should see? It idles around 29c. I read a bit before I got the CPU and everything said the 212 should handle the heat load with even mild overclocks. Best I can tell anything around 60 is fine but geeze it's a lot hotter than my 965 which ran .1v higher.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Hey folks...
> 
> This week I went from a 965 B.E. Running 3.8ghz at around 54c max with one fan to a fx-8350 at stock 4ghz tho it "turbos" up as high as 4.2ghz judging by my max values seen in occt. I played bf4 last night for the first time since the swap and it was running around 57c on average with peaks up to 59. I'm using a CM 212evo and I added a second fan for push/pull when I switched CPUs and I use arctic mx4 with a pea on the chip and the cooler tinned to fill in the cracks. I'm using xigmatek XAF-F1255 fans, and it's 22-23c in my house. Are these the sort of temps I should see? It idles around 29c. I read a bit before I got the CPU and *everything said the 212 should handle the heat load with even mild overclocks*. Best I can tell anything around 60 is fine but geeze it's a lot hotter than my 965 which ran .1v higher.


didn't read that here.

they can't handle too much added voltage from Vid. normally cap out around 4.4 and 4.5 and get rather hot doing so.

putting it on an i5... sure... FX8 core ... nope


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Hey folks...
> 
> This week I went from a 965 B.E. Running 3.8ghz at around 54c max with one fan to a fx-8350 at stock 4ghz tho it "turbos" up as high as 4.2ghz judging by my max values seen in occt. I played bf4 last night for the first time since the swap and it was running around 57c on average with peaks up to 59. I'm using a CM 212evo and I added a second fan for push/pull when I switched CPUs and I use arctic mx4 with a pea on the chip and the cooler tinned to fill in the cracks. I'm using xigmatek XAF-F1255 fans, and it's 22-23c in my house. Are these the sort of temps I should see? It idles around 29c. I read a bit before I got the CPU and everything said the 212 should handle the heat load with even mild overclocks. Best I can tell anything around 60 is fine but geeze it's a lot hotter than my 965 which ran .1v higher.


I sure would love to see some sli gpu usage when running some benchmarks in 1080P with that cpu compared to non-sli

you might not have BF4 but if you do could you join a 64player match and set settings to ultra in game.

wonder if the cpu is bottlenecking those cards.
I don't think there is anyway you can get 100% gpu usage while in sli with this cpu.

I have evga gtx 770 and am thinking about getting another one but it don't look like I can get 4.5GHz stable even with an h100i so im betting another gtx 770 wouldn't do me to much good in "BF4" multiplayer in 64 player match in 1080P ultra settings


----------



## Gavush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> didn't read that here. They can't handle too much added voltage from Vid. normally cap out around 4.4 and 4.5 and get rather hot doing so. putting it on an i5... sure... FX8 core ... nope


You're right... most of my research was done with google. I'd like to get a H100i for it but I replaced my 1333 ram with 1866 ram instead (to match to processor and because my 965 is going into a rig I'm building for my nephew along with my old ram. Good enough for minecraft - ha! So anyway, I figured what I had would work with stock clocks at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I sure would love to see some sli gpu usage when running some benchmarks in 1080P with that cpu compared to non-sli...you might not have BF4 but if you do could you join a 64player match and set settings to ultra in game. wonder if the cpu is bottlenecking those cards.I don't think there is anyway you can get 100% gpu usage while in sli with this cpu.


I have BF4... the only thing I use this computer for is surfing the web and BF4... (and BF3 before that)
The cards are 1gb 6870s - pretty weak so I doubt they're throttled by the setup - I've not ran any GPU benches yet.
I can play BF3 on high or BF4 on medium with what looks to me like pretty smooth images.
I recently went from a M5a97 R2.0 to a M5a99FX PRO R2.0 in order to have dual 16x lanes vs the 16x 4x and I did notice an improvement (not verified w/ benches)

It's been a while since I benched GPU stuff... I'll download haven 3.0 and see what I can do with it

Oh, also... I have a Xigmatek Dark Knight II cooler. I saw identical performance as the 212evo when I used it on my 965 so I swapped back to the 212 (I like how it matches my cards...) I could put it on and see if it's any better.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Hey folks...
> 
> This week I went from a 965 B.E. Running 3.8ghz at around 54c max with one fan to a fx-8350 at stock 4ghz tho it "turbos" up as high as 4.2ghz judging by my max values seen in occt. I played bf4 last night for the first time since the swap and it was running around 57c on average with peaks up to 59. I'm using a CM 212evo and I added a second fan for push/pull when I switched CPUs and I use arctic mx4 with a pea on the chip and the cooler tinned to fill in the cracks. I'm using xigmatek XAF-F1255 fans, and it's 22-23c in my house. Are these the sort of temps I should see? It idles around 29c. I read a bit before I got the CPU and everything said the 212 should handle the heat load with even mild overclocks. Best I can tell anything around 60 is fine but geeze it's a lot hotter than my 965 which ran .1v higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure would love to see some sli gpu usage when running some benchmarks in 1080P with that cpu compared to non-sli
> 
> you might not have BF4 but if you do could you join a 64player match and set settings to ultra in game.
> 
> wonder if the cpu is bottlenecking those cards.
> I don't think there is anyway you can get 100% gpu usage while in sli with this cpu.
> 
> I have evga gtx 770 and am thinking about getting another one but it don't look like I can get 4.5GHz stable even with an h100i so im betting another gtx 770 wouldn't do me to much good in "BF4" multiplayer in 64 player match in 1080P ultra settings
Click to expand...

... Those are 6870s. Even together they're only as strong as a single 770.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Hey folks...
> 
> This week I went from a 965 B.E. Running 3.8ghz at around 54c max with one fan to a fx-8350 at stock 4ghz tho it "turbos" up as high as 4.2ghz judging by my max values seen in occt. I played bf4 last night for the first time since the swap and it was running around 57c on average with peaks up to 59. I'm using a CM 212evo and I added a second fan for push/pull when I switched CPUs and I use arctic mx4 with a pea on the chip and the cooler tinned to fill in the cracks. I'm using xigmatek XAF-F1255 fans, and it's 22-23c in my house. Are these the sort of temps I should see? It idles around 29c. I read a bit before I got the CPU and everything said the 212 should handle the heat load with even mild overclocks. Best I can tell anything around 60 is fine but geeze it's a lot hotter than my 965 which ran .1v higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure would love to see some sli gpu usage when running some benchmarks in 1080P with that cpu compared to non-sli
> 
> you might not have BF4 but if you do could you join a 64player match and set settings to ultra in game.
> 
> wonder if the cpu is bottlenecking those cards.
> I don't think there is anyway you can get 100% gpu usage while in sli with this cpu.
> 
> I have evga gtx 770 and am thinking about getting another one but it don't look like I can get 4.5GHz stable even with an h100i so im betting another gtx 770 wouldn't do me to much good in "BF4" multiplayer in 64 player match in 1080P ultra settings
Click to expand...

I have, and it does not bottleneck not only a pair of 770's , but R290X's either. I will have the GPU/CPU etc you requested in my thread soon. By the sounds of your various posts on the subject, you are going to be among the very surprised when you see the results of the 8350 and multi GPU's









@ Gavush,

Those temps with that cooler/frequency/ and your ambient sound perfectly inline.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have, and it does not bottleneck not only a pair of 770's , but R290X's either. I will have the GPU/CPU etc you requested in my thread soon. By the sounds of your various posts on the subject, you are going to be among the very surprised when you see the results of the 8350 and multi GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Gavush,
> Those temps with that cooler/frequency/ and your ambient sound perfectly inline.


>>>1080P<<<
Ultra settings in game menu (default everything else)

im in a pretty unique position is why I want to know so bad if 2 GTX 770 or Higher cards will be bottlenecked by cpu.

the gpu at 100% is really really close to playing in 1080P ultra with no AA and mesh quality High and no Motion Blur either.

but you see from what I read if you have an I7 3xxx or I7 4xxxx you instantly gain about 15-20 fps just for cpu swap.

if getting another vcard to match this one I should be expecting almost DOUBLE the perf of a Single am I correct?

I know I am because I have had MANY MANY SLI/CFX setups.
they usually scale 85 to 100% FPS as just one (if there is no cpu bottleneck)
this is easily proven by looking at and video card review because most reviews have the sli/cfx option included or at least a special review on the vcard in that config.

I do EAGERLY await because if it scales really well then im in and im gonna keep this board.
I have done everything I can with this fx 8320 that I think I can do without going to cust water cooling.

im at 4.8GHz but not P95 stable and im playing bf4 on MEDIUM 1080P
I only have 6GB and one slow 5400 rpm and a 40GB ssd that I put the expansion packs on.
whenever there is a big scene with a lot going on I will get that slow down.
I can see it in perfmonitor when it tries to read from either drive.

that's not a cpu or vcard problem but just low memory.
when I run in medium 1080p I don't have the problem.

im pretty sure the single gtx 770 is bottlenecking my system

here are some 3dmark scores where I validated at 4.8ghz and 4.5ghz
(don't forget 300mhz * 8 cores = 2.4ghz total extra power)

3dmark
4.5GHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3754521

4.8GHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3754838

and now 3dmark 11
4.5GHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8598975

4.8GHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8599076

these are Valid Results that anyone can use.
like I said I can pass both 3dmarks but P95 is either getting my cores to hot and freezing my system at about 75C cpu and cpu package or not enough volts.
to scared to go higher

either way its good valid data if anyone wants to compare anything


----------



## LordOfTots

I honestly would be more than comfortable running GTX 770 SLI and a FX 8 core. I can tell you from personal experience that my 7950 crossfire scales really well, I'm more than glad that I pulled the trigger on the second card.


----------



## Gavush

Well here's the Unique Heaven 4.0 benchmarks. Dunno if they're any account or not. (they're old cards afterall)

Single GPU


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Crossfire


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Since you believe you are bottlenecked by the CPU, put an ad to eBay or offer your chip to someone +the board, pick an i7, live with it. Enjoy that 15 FPS gain.

Theres really no point continuing doing something you have doubt with, you don't enjoy, anxious about.

Paranoia is next to a bowel disorder on your arse!

A lot have went that route. And people here have no disrespect for them.


----------



## UnrealEdge

Pulled off a 4.8GHz clock on a H100i while lowering my socket temp 5*C from my previous 4.6GHz clock.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have, and it does not bottleneck not only a pair of 770's , but R290X's either. I will have the GPU/CPU etc you requested in my thread soon. By the sounds of your various posts on the subject, you are going to be among the very surprised when you see the results of the 8350 and multi GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Gavush,
> Those temps with that cooler/frequency/ and your ambient sound perfectly inline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>1080P<<<
> Ultra settings in game menu (default everything else)
> 
> im in a pretty unique position is why I want to know so bad if 2 GTX 770 or Higher cards will be bottlenecked by cpu.
> 
> the gpu at 100% is really really close to playing in 1080P ultra with no AA and mesh quality High and no Motion Blur either.
> 
> but you see from what I read if you have an I7 3xxx or I7 4xxxx you instantly gain about 15-20 fps just for cpu swap.
> 
> if getting another vcard to match this one I should be expecting almost DOUBLE the perf of a Single am I correct?
> 
> I know I am because I have had MANY MANY SLI/CFX setups.
> they usually scale 85 to 100% FPS as just one (if there is no cpu bottleneck)
> this is easily proven by looking at and video card review because most reviews have the sli/cfx option included or at least a special review on the vcard in that config.
> 
> I do EAGERLY await because if it scales really well then im in and im gonna keep this board.
> I have done everything I can with this fx 8320 that I think I can do without going to cust water cooling.
> 
> im at 4.8GHz but not P95 stable and im playing bf4 on MEDIUM 1080P
> I only have 6GB and one slow 5400 rpm and a 40GB ssd that I put the expansion packs on.
> whenever there is a big scene with a lot going on I will get that slow down.
> I can see it in perfmonitor when it tries to read from either drive.
> 
> that's not a cpu or vcard problem but just low memory.
> when I run in medium 1080p I don't have the problem.
> 
> im pretty sure the single gtx 770 is bottlenecking my system
> 
> here are some 3dmark scores where I validated at 4.8ghz and 4.5ghz
> (don't forget 300mhz * 8 cores = 2.4ghz total extra power)
> 
> 3dmark
> 4.5GHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3754521
> 
> 4.8GHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3754838
> 
> and now 3dmark 11
> 4.5GHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8598975
> 
> 4.8GHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8599076
> 
> these are Valid Results that anyone can use.
> like I said I can pass both 3dmarks but P95 is either getting my cores to hot and freezing my system at about 75C cpu and cpu package or not enough volts.
> to scared to go higher
> 
> either way its good valid data if anyone wants to compare anything
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gavush*
> 
> Well here's the Unique Heaven 4.0 benchmarks. Dunno if they're any account or not. (they're old cards afterall)
> 
> Single GPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossfire
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Since you believe you are bottlenecked by the CPU, put an ad to eBay or offer your chip to someone +the board, pick an i7, live with it. Enjoy that 15 FPS gain.
> 
> Theres really no point continuing doing something you have doubt with, you don't enjoy, anxious about.
> 
> Paranoia is next to a bowel disorder on your arse!
> 
> A lot have went that route. And people here have no disrespect for them.


well again I will preface this by saying nothing about what I write and or the AMD High Perfromance Project is intended to be contentious. I am doing it to demonstrate the capability of taking top end AMD components and showing the results.

As far as having "many SLI and CF systems" I have/do as well. I also own Intel machines and have built more than I can count.

In fact I have built at least one Quad GPU machine every generation starting 2007. I won't be arrogant and try to explain what or why you get the results that you get, but I can demonstrate mine.

for example:

Heaven 4.0 @ 1080P



This is 4 x HD 7970's heavily OC'd and 100% GPU usage on all 4 GPU's (FX 8350)

Number 10: My FX 8350 + quad 7970 wedged in there with heavily OC'ed

3960/3930/3770's with Nvidia and AMD quads



Dirt 3



Battlefield 2



Dead space 2





Metro 2033





Battlfield 3 Ultra settings



Various results:

I have been / am in the Futurmark H.O.F, held records @ HWbot etc















I am obviously not posting the AMD HPP machine results as it would kind of spoil the project,

But you get the idea. Some games perform better on Intel CPU's like the odd Skyrim, but if the FX was just not capable, it would not be able to run Heaven, firestrike, etc @ 1080P at 100% GPU usage on all 4 GPU's

Thus the reason for AMD HPP.

It is meant to be informing, interesting and fun. So for those who are following it, I hope it is just that


----------



## LicSqualo

I love this forum!!!








Thx to all of you!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnrealEdge*
> 
> Pulled off a 4.8GHz clock on a H100i while lowering my socket temp 5*C from my previous 4.6GHz clock.


I was wondering about the opinion that you are now low on memory. battlefield 4 requires a lot of memory especially on high an ultra settings. i noticed big improvement in battlefield 4 going to 16 gigs of ram it made playing the game ultra settings possible. So if you are running 6 I can see where some of the problem is actually coming from.


----------



## weiner

Can Noctua NH-C14 or NH-L12 handle cool AMD FX-8350? Please help, I need better cooler.


----------



## tdbone1

this is mine at 4.8GHz with stock evga gtx 770 2GB


this pic was taken as soon as benchmark finished

how about picking a game/benchmark that actually uses the CPU

when cpu is under a BIG load is when we will see if it is the bottleneck when adding sli/cfx

heavan benchmark don't do anything to my cpu.

you are really gonna have to play a couple rounds of BF4
1080P
HIGH settings in game or maybe ultra.
64 player match
I usually do a second assault map
Operation Firestorm
Caspian Boarder

when I put my settings in ultra the gpu becomes the bottleneck
with an sli/cfx I would hope it could do ultra so ultra settings would be ok for a 2 vcard system.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was wondering about the opinion that you are now low on memory. battlefield 4 requires a lot of memory especially on high an ultra settings. i noticed big improvement in battlefield 4 going to 16 gigs of ram it made playing the game ultra settings possible. So if you are running 6 I can see where some of the problem is actually coming from.


my system is on 6GB and although I know its not the "recommended" when I do run high settings my memory is showing ok
I use an app called "RAMMap" to free memory so the game can load the assets it needs into memory.
I have pagefile disabled and its working great


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnrealEdge*
> 
> Pulled off a 4.8GHz clock on a H100i while lowering my socket temp 5*C from my previous 4.6GHz clock.


you prefer to overclock the fsb?

my ram spd = 1066 but it does 1333
that's what they are rated at.
I haven't went over 1333 yet

what are some voltages and settings you used to get there as I might try it that way too
thanks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> this is mine at 4.8GHz with stock evga gtx 770 2GB
> 
> 
> this pic was taken as soon as benchmark finished
> 
> how about picking a game/benchmark that actually uses the CPU
> 
> when cpu is under a BIG load is when we will see if it is the bottleneck when adding sli/cfx
> 
> heavan benchmark don't do anything to my cpu.
> 
> you are really gonna have to play a couple rounds of BF4
> 1080P
> HIGH settings in game or maybe ultra.
> 64 player match
> I usually do a second assault map
> Operation Firestorm
> Caspian Boarder
> 
> when I put my settings in ultra the gpu becomes the bottleneck
> with an sli/cfx I would hope it could do ultra so ultra settings would be ok for a 2 vcard system.


I guess you missed all of the other game CPU usage I posted and the other benchmarks. I have played BF4 at 1080P (although I don't usually play at that low a resolution)

You seem bent on not wanting it to work, and thats your right to think that.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I guess you missed all of the other game CPU usage I posted and the other benchmarks. I have played BF4 at 1080P (although I don't usually play at that low a resolution)
> You seem bent on not wanting it to work, and thats your right to think that.


incorrect

I want it to work
you have BF4 correct?

fire it up
64 player match
Caspian boarder or operation firestorm
pick 1080P ULTRA and leave all settings default

test single vcard and look at cpu usage and gpu usage
do same thing for dual vcard in sli/cfx

take some screen shots of the usages
done


----------



## tdbone1

im getting 85% usage on a couple cores and this is @ 4.8GHz with 1 vcard and in 1080P HIGH
if I added another vcard and stayed in those same settings my cpu usage isn't gonna go down...correct?
if I put in 1080P ultra with 1 vcard my cpu usage goes down because the single vcard becomes the bottleneck
what I would love to see is 1080P ultra and also high settings with dual vcards

that would let me know what I should do.
either get another vcard or get a diff system


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> im getting 85% usage on a couple cores and this is @ 4.8GHz with 1 vcard and in 1080P HIGH
> if I added another vcard and stayed in those same settings my cpu usage isn't gonna go down...correct?
> if I put in 1080P ultra with 1 vcard my cpu usage goes down because the single vcard becomes the bottleneck
> what I would love to see is 1080P ultra and also high settings with dual vcards
> 
> that would let me know what I should do.
> either get another vcard or get a diff system


you've been told several times that the cpu will not be bottlenecked with two 770s..you've been shown proof of this with even 4 gpus...you are willing to spend all this money and never bothered to get a better ram kit or to fully rock solid stabilize the system...constantly claiming the processor is the issue when so many other things are in play is laughable...


----------



## Suferbus

Your processor is not the bottleneck-- No way, not possible---I have run 2 kingpin 780ti's in sli on my fx8️⃣3️⃣5️⃣0️⃣ @ 4.715ghz with no issues, 3 gtx 780 6gb gpus in tri sli, and 2 Mars 760's which is virtual quad Sli, none of these set ups resulted in a cpu bottleneck with my 8350


----------



## mus1mus

Such as?

6GB of 1066 ram? And no page file!

Nice touch!

Grab an i7 with that ram kit, let's see where that takes you. ?


----------



## tdbone1

like I said
show me the pics
its real easy.

you start up a game of BF4
join 64 player Operation Firestorm / Caspian Boarder
set settings to 1080P HIGH / ULTRA
check cpu and gpu usage with 1 vcard

repeat process with 2 vcards

YOU WILL SEE
mark my words

just remember one thing
you heard it here FIRST


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

no... demanding little snot.

you've been shown.. you ignore the posts that don't prove your point...

the only posts proving your point are yours.. and that tool that you linked initially.

running BF4 with mismatched ram, dual channel with one bank interleaved? espessially @1066 you will have issues.

bf4 is the first game that takes advantage of significantly faster ram

No one is going break their overclock to match your screwed up OC.

I was gunna throw my new 680 into my FX rig just to prove to you, you've got something messed up.

now you are on a block list.. so i'll pass on exerting any effort when its already been proven to you. (bilko, kyad, myself, red, gertie, hurricane... the list really does go on.. )

come back in a week once your AC5 has cured and ask for help with your OC. and drop this bottleneck nonsense..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I guess you missed all of the other game CPU usage I posted and the other benchmarks. I have played BF4 at 1080P (although I don't usually play at that low a resolution)
> You seem bent on not wanting it to work, and thats your right to think that.
> 
> 
> 
> incorrect
> 
> I want it to work
> you have BF4 correct?
> 
> fire it up
> 64 player match
> Caspian boarder or operation firestorm
> pick 1080P ULTRA and leave all settings default
> 
> test single vcard and look at cpu usage and gpu usage
> do same thing for dual vcard in sli/cfx
> 
> take some screen shots of the usages
> done
Click to expand...

 Well i do, I have, and I will. That very scenario is part of the AMD HPP.

I hope you are not getting irate, I don't know why you are getting the sub-par results but I hope you get it worked out. I am a charter member of this thread and more helpful folks you will not find.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Well i do, I have, and I will. That very scenario is part of the AMD HPP.
> I hope you are not getting irate, I don't know why you are getting the sub-par results but I hope you get it worked out. I am a charter member of this thread and more helpful folks you will not find.


no I know you know what you are doing.
I don't think you have tested BF4 MP 64 player in 1080P on high or ultra yet.

this is the point where some people like me cant get ultra and are thinking about getting another card

im going to attach 2 files that were made in 1080P HIGH and everything on default in game settings and 4.8GHz
here is:
Caspian Boarder

4.8_high_caspianboarder.CSV 37k .CSV file


Operation Firestorm

4.8_high_FS.CSV 35k .CSV file


here is the tool to view the info
GenericLogViewer 3.0
http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-LogViewer-for-HWINFO-is-available

here are the 3 highest cores along with gpu load
Caspian Boarder


Operation Firestorm


I could switch to ultra settings but its prob what you know already.
cpu usage goes down as the vcard starts to slow it down at this point


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> like I said
> show me the pics
> its real easy.
> 
> you start up a game of BF4
> join 64 player Operation Firestorm / Caspian Boarder
> set settings to 1080P HIGH / ULTRA
> check cpu and gpu usage with 1 vcard
> 
> repeat process with 2 vcards
> 
> YOU WILL SEE
> mark my words
> 
> just remember one thing
> you heard it here FIRST


Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!














You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... demanding little snot.
> 
> you've been shown.. you ignore the posts that don't prove your point...
> 
> the only posts proving your point are yours.. and that tool that you linked initially.
> 
> running BF4 with mismatched ram, dual channel with one bank interleaved? espessially @1066 you will have issues.
> 
> bf4 is the first game that takes advantage of significantly faster ram
> 
> No one is going break their overclock to match your screwed up OC.
> 
> I was gunna throw my new 680 into my FX rig just to prove to you, you've got something messed up.
> 
> now you are on a block list.. so i'll pass on exerting any effort when its already been proven to you. (bilko, kyad, myself, red, gertie, hurricane... the list really does go on.. )
> 
> come back in a week once your AC5 has cured and ask for help with your OC. and drop this bottleneck nonsense..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... demanding little snot.
> 
> you've been shown.. you ignore the posts that don't prove your point...
> 
> the only posts proving your point are yours.. and that tool that you linked initially.
> 
> running BF4 with mismatched ram, dual channel with one bank interleaved? espessially @1066 you will have issues.
> 
> bf4 is the first game that takes advantage of significantly faster ram
> 
> No one is going break their overclock to match your screwed up OC.
> 
> I was gunna throw my new 680 into my FX rig just to prove to you, you've got something messed up.
> 
> now you are on a block list.. so i'll pass on exerting any effort when its already been proven to you. (bilko, kyad, myself, red, gertie, hurricane... the list really does go on.. )
> 
> come back in a week once your AC5 has cured and ask for help with your OC. and drop this bottleneck nonsense..


Best to block like u have, its not worth getting into trouble i know i had loads of infractions lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.


again just block really no need to get infractions


----------



## tdbone1

I put up the benchmarks.
cant help it If you don't like em.
posted the 3dmark scores also validated.

what else you want?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... demanding little snot.
> 
> you've been shown.. you ignore the posts that don't prove your point...
> 
> the only posts proving your point are yours.. and that tool that you linked initially.
> 
> running BF4 with mismatched ram, dual channel with one bank interleaved? espessially @1066 you will have issues.
> 
> bf4 is the first game that takes advantage of significantly faster ram
> 
> No one is going break their overclock to match your screwed up OC.
> 
> I was gunna throw my new 680 into my FX rig just to prove to you, you've got something messed up.
> 
> now you are on a block list.. so i'll pass on exerting any effort when its already been proven to you. (bilko, kyad, myself, red, gertie, hurricane... the list really does go on.. )
> 
> come back in a week once your AC5 has cured and ask for help with your OC. and drop this bottleneck nonsense..
> 
> 
> 
> Best to block like u have, its not worth getting into trouble i know i had loads of infractions lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again just block really no need to get infractions
Click to expand...

I know i was toeing that thin line at very least with that post.. I think i can afford one of them nasty red marks to say what needed to be said.

plus side... kept the profanity outta this one


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> like I said
> show me the pics
> its real easy.
> 
> you start up a game of BF4
> join 64 player Operation Firestorm / Caspian Boarder
> set settings to 1080P HIGH / ULTRA
> check cpu and gpu usage with 1 vcard
> 
> repeat process with 2 vcards
> 
> YOU WILL SEE
> mark my words
> 
> just remember one thing
> you heard it here FIRST


Wow.....Man you really need to learn some manners for starters.

You can say Please and that would be appreciated etc.

We have told and demonstrated to you that you won't have a CPU Bottleneck with SLI 770's.

But before you even think about getting another GPU i've already suggested to you that you get a decent PSU and at least try and get some RAM that actually matches please?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wow.....Man you really need to learn some manners for starters.
> 
> You can say Please and that would be appreciated etc.
> 
> We have told and demonstrated to you that you won't have a CPU Bottleneck with SLI 770's.
> 
> But before you even think about getting another GPU i've already suggested to you that you get a decent PSU and at least try and get some RAM that actually matches please?


Wow I've been gone for like a week and this same guy is still in here trolling?







Geez just let him go buy his Intel processor. I already know he isn't going to see jack for an improvement of his "bottleneck" and yes that's in quotations for a reason. the fx-8350 can handle any multi-threaded task set forth on it let him switch over and bother the guys on the Intel forums instead of trolling us in here. Red1776 posted every shred of legitimate proof I've ever seen of the straight fact that these processors do not bottleneck multi GPU configurations and he just ignored it.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nice avatar....
> 
> wanna take a look at the thread you are in and the ones running multi gpu...
> 
> just because intel scores higher doesn't mean AMD has a bottleneck..
> 
> red is living breathing proof to de bunk this...
> 
> have a nice day


^This


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is UD3 rev 4 any good? I want to build a PC for my friend and i am looking at 8320 + 990FX UD3 + 8GB (Not sure what speeds to get). GPU will be 270X.


----------



## tdbone1

im not sure why a few people in here are getting upset.
I didn't say anything bad to anyone I don't think.

I think BF4 64 player is not hardly ever benched at all.

as a matter a fact I think my benchies are one of the few that are even out there that are as exact as mine.

anyone following this thread should be interested if they like that game.

I bought the cpu for ocing purposes.
did a lot of research and even got it on sale brand new for $130
I bought the h100i used for $60 to hopefully get some more GHz out of it and I was playing at 4.5ghz with stock and 7K rpm and now im playing at 4.8 and its pretty quiet.

note im not stable at 4.5 even with the h100i but the game is running pretty dang good in 1080P High settings during 64 player matches.

I would like to play 1080P in ultra which I think I can do if I trade up to intel or go SLI with another gtx 770
also note that im thinking about selling this 770 and getting a 290x like RED has suggested.
I would have to add some $ and later on I might get another 290x

this all depends on how well it works with multiple video cards (RED already knows I cant wait for his review on that kick A55 rig he is working on)
I think multi gpu prob works with 95% of the games and apps out there but anyone that plays BF4 knows the BF series has always been demanding on hardware
it is one of the main games that have made me update my hardware and before that it was doom/quake/hl/unreal and later crisis

anyhow im pretty thorough when I benchmark
my numbers are good for what I said I was testing.
sure wish I had another 770 so I could go further.

Red gots that covered though and plus more.

so far this 8320 is at 4.8GHz (bf4 stable) but not P95 or even IBT AVX stable.
which is awesome bang for the buck

no errors or anything in win 8.1 or crashes of any sort in bf4
don't forget im running hwinfo64, windows task manager performace and cpu-z a lot of the times and also logging with hwinfo64

im pretty stable other then where it counts.
I really like to see how these fx chips handle those pci-express lanes
dpc latence tester is good for some of that too

anyhow like this site. I been here for a bit but usually don't talk to much unless I find something not correct.
im basically trying to find out what this chip can do in multi-gpu and what it can do with overclocking.
I think I might try ocing fsb but I would be starting it from 1066 setting in ram and cant go to much higher then 1333 I bet unless I really loosen some timings up.

ok thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> im not sure why a few people in here are getting upset.
> I didn't say anything bad to anyone I don't think.
> 
> I think BF4 64 player is not hardly ever benched at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> as a matter a fact I think my benchies are one of the few that are even out there that are as exact as mine.
> 
> anyone following this thread should be interested if they like that game.
> 
> I bought the cpu for ocing purposes.
> did a lot of research and even got it on sale brand new for $130
> I bought the h100i used for $60 to hopefully get some more GHz out of it and I was playing at 4.5ghz with stock and 7K rpm and now im playing at 4.8 and its pretty quiet.
> 
> note im not stable at 4.5 even with the h100i but the game is running pretty dang good in 1080P High settings during 64 player matches.
> 
> I would like to play 1080P in ultra which I think I can do if I trade up to intel or go SLI with another gtx 770
> also note that im thinking about selling this 770 and getting a 290x like RED has suggested.
> I would have to add some $ and later on I might get another 290x
> 
> this all depends on how well it works with multiple video cards (RED already knows I cant wait for his review on that kick A55 rig he is working on)
> I think multi gpu prob works with 95% of the games and apps out there but anyone that plays BF4 knows the BF series has always been demanding on hardware
> it is one of the main games that have made me update my hardware and before that it was doom/quake/hl/unreal and later crisis
> 
> anyhow im pretty thorough when I benchmark
> my numbers are good for what I said I was testing.
> sure wish I had another 770 so I could go further.
> 
> Red gots that covered though and plus more.
> 
> so far this 8320 is at 4.8GHz (bf4 stable) but not P95 or even IBT AVX stable.
> which is awesome bang for the buck
> 
> no errors or anything in win 8.1 or crashes of any sort in bf4
> don't forget im running hwinfo64, windows task manager performace and cpu-z a lot of the times and also logging with hwinfo64
> 
> im pretty stable other then where it counts.
> I really like to see how these fx chips handle those pci-express lanes
> dpc latence tester is good for some of that too
> 
> anyhow like this site. I been here for a bit but usually don't talk to much unless I find something not correct.
> im basically trying to find out what this chip can do in multi-gpu and what it can do with overclocking.
> I think I might try ocing fsb but I would be starting it from 1066 setting in ram and cant go to much higher then 1333 I bet unless I really loosen some timings up.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks


BF4 isn't benched that much because it's not consistent, the only two ways it can be bench is in Single Player and the Test Range

Trust me, I wish i could provide then benches you want but i won't be back in front of my PC for another week, All i can do is tell you from my experiences from owning 3 FX 8 cores chips and several high end GPU's

The reason your CPU usage is so high is because BF4 is made to use all the cores/threads you throw at it, there are people with i5's who have their CPU usage at 90-100% when playing this game with one GPU and when they add another it is still utilized and boosts the fps.

As before, get yourself a decent PSU (I don't trust yours) and a matching RAM kit with a nice rated speed (Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz even) and then worry about adding another GPU afterwards.


----------



## JR88

and first gen chips varied so damn much some were really good overclockers others were straight crap....I have a crappier 39xxx batch 920 DO its rather bad and does not undervolt/OC well at all.....

Hopefully with a W3520 on way I can get luck and have a better one.....wanted to try one anyways....


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> BF4 isn't benched that much because it's not consistent, the only two ways it can be bench is in Single Player and the Test Range
> 
> Trust me, I wish i could provide then benches you want but i won't be back in front of my PC for another week, All i can do is tell you from my experiences from owning 3 FX 8 cores chips and several high end GPU's
> 
> The reason your CPU usage is so high is because BF4 is made to use all the cores/threads you throw at it, there are people with i5's who have their CPU usage at 90-100% when playing this game with one GPU and when they add another it is still utilized and boosts the fps.
> 
> As before, get yourself a decent PSU (I don't trust yours) and a matching RAM kit with a nice rated speed (Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz even) and then worry about adding another GPU afterwards.


you got some valid points.

I like the info about adding a gpu don't make the "already really high" cores actually higher but instead uses the other least used cores.

hope this is correct because if it add usage to the core that runs 80% to 90% its gonna peg it

anyhow I know why they don't bench bf series in MP.
I also know this is not a single player game and anyone who buys it uses it in multiplayer at least 99.99999% of the time.
any info any site gives about the SP benchmarks are basically junk.

multiplayer engine is not even being used for single player im betting.
yes you can benchmark the system in multiplayer.
took me 20mins to do for each round roughly.
hwinfo64 logging gpu and cpu usage needs to be added when anyone is doing any kind of review.
it lets us know about changing cpu's (im not talking brands) and it also lets think about adding a vcard or getting a completely different one or not spending to much for something we don't need.

the frame rates and ms per frame do not tell the whole story.

when I play this game most of the time my cpu is ok as you can see from the chart but if I enable "perfoverlay.drawgraph 1" then there will be spikes in there sometime that do not show up on the log file.
these are important because if you are already close to maxing a core out it don't take nothing to peg it.

when I play BF series I do not want it dogging out on me in the middle of action.

if im just sitting out in the middle of water somewhere or on an island sure its great if the frame rate is 125fps
lol
I need it good during a firefight with lots of action going on.
im hoping this 8320 can do it. its looking pretty good when I am in "high" settings but sometimes I do get a "CPU" spike and gpu graph looks normal

it is to bad there isn't a "standard" benchmark for bf4 multiplayer in a 64 player match as this really does affect cpu usage a lot different then SP


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> you got some valid points.
> 
> I like the info about adding a gpu don't make the "already really high" cores actually higher but instead uses the other least used cores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hope this is correct because if it add usage to the core that runs 80% to 90% its gonna peg it
> 
> anyhow I know why they don't bench bf series in MP.
> I also know this is not a single player game and anyone who buys it uses it in multiplayer at least 99.99999% of the time.
> any info any site gives about the SP benchmarks are basically junk.
> 
> multiplayer engine is not even being used for single player im betting.
> yes you can benchmark the system in multiplayer.
> took me 20mins to do for each round roughly.
> hwinfo64 logging gpu and cpu usage needs to be added when anyone is doing any kind of review.
> it lets us know about changing cpu's (im not talking brands) and it also lets think about adding a vcard or getting a completely different one or not spending to much for something we don't need.
> 
> the frame rates and ms per frame do not tell the whole story.
> 
> when I play this game most of the time my cpu is ok as you can see from the chart but if I enable "perfoverlay.drawgraph 1" then there will be spikes in there sometime that do not show up on the log file.
> these are important because if you are already close to maxing a core out it don't take nothing to peg it.
> 
> when I play BF series I do not want it dogging out on me in the middle of action.
> 
> if im just sitting out in the middle of water somewhere or on an island sure its great if the frame rate is 125fps
> lol
> 
> 
> I need it good during a firefight with lots of action going on.
> im hoping this 8320 can do it. its looking pretty good when I am in "high" settings but sometimes I do get a "CPU" spike and gpu graph looks normal
> 
> it is to bad there isn't a "standard" benchmark for bf4 multiplayer in a 64 player match as this really does affect cpu usage a lot different then SP


What i was getting at is it's hard to make the tests consistent, it's easy to bench it but there are so many variables and inconsistencies it makes it difficult to replicate results.

With a FX-6300 (2 less cores and at the stock 3.5Ghz) with a HD6970 at 1080p high i get anywhere between 45-70fps.

You said before you don't want it dipping out on you......Look at the Frame rate graph i posted earlier, i never went below 60fps and the avg was 140fps

You won't have a CPU bottleneck.


----------



## tdbone1

I been playing since the first BF

I been playing a lot of other games also.

I know all about the "not being to easy to benchmark the multiplayer"

run around and shoot and play a 64 player level on 1080P
its really not that hard to do and it will tell you if your cpu is holding you back or your gpu.
it might not get down to the exact frame rate but you can do that in game with drawfps 1 command
don't forget that drawgraph 1 also
it is really good stuff

the CPU Usage and the GPU usage is particularly what im interested in and maybe many viewers and you can easily use hwinfo64 to log that info.

I am really surprised many review sites do not list that info as it is very good info.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How much does FX8350 at what ever Overclock scores in 3DMark11 CPU. Also Mantle simply does not work with my 270X. 2GB is not enough.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How much does FX8350 at what ever Overclock scores in 3DMark11 CPU. Also Mantle simply does not work with my 270X. 2GB is not enough.


should get almost 9k physics up to about 4.7ghz. voltage wall basically. (twin tower air and most AIO water cooling should be able to do this unless you get a leaky chip)

magic pretty much happens @4.8 and above these chips turn into bit of a beast. takes alot of power and puts off alot of heat.

once you get beyond that point, scoring is really down to your configureation..

go custom loop overkill, able to overvolt with great thermals these things will preform like you'd never expect. they over clock exponentially rather then linearly like the intels i've worked with did.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 280s, no way, 7970 is garbage on BF4 Mantle for alot.


In BF4 it has problems, Wife uses a 280x and Mantle works great for her in PvZ:GW
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I been playing since the first BF
> 
> I been playing a lot of other games also.
> 
> I know all about the "not being to easy to benchmark the multiplayer"
> 
> run around and shoot and play a 64 player level on 1080P
> its really not that hard to do and it will tell you if your cpu is holding you back or your gpu.
> it might not get down to the exact frame rate but you can do that in game with drawfps 1 command
> don't forget that drawgraph 1 also
> it is really good stuff
> 
> the CPU Usage and the GPU usage is particularly what im interested in and maybe many viewers and you can easily use hwinfo64 to log that info.
> 
> I am really surprised many review sites do not list that info as it is very good info.


You aren't getting it, It's hard to benchmark because it's not Consistent (same explosions, same flight path, same amount of hits etc) And that's because of the Human element.

Example, I can play 2 games on the same server, same map and same amount of people with the same hardware and same clocks but they will be different games because the same times won't happen twice and that would skew the results.

I know how to create the log files, display frame rate and change the render methods (how do you think i got that graph to start with?)

And besides all that i have the MSI AB App running on my keyboards LCD which always displays my GPU temp, Usage and Vram usage along with my CPU usage. and at home i have the same thing plus the HWiNFO 64 gadget running on my secondary monitor......you seem to think that you need to teach us all this but in reality we are the ones trying to teach you.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> should get almost 9k physics up to about 4.7ghz. voltage wall basically. (twin tower air and most AIO water cooling should be able to do this unless you get a leaky chip)
> 
> magic pretty much happens @4.8 and above these chips turn into bit of a beast. takes alot of power and puts off alot of heat.
> 
> once you get beyond that point, scoring is really down to your configureation..
> 
> go custom loop overkill, able to overvolt with great thermals these things will preform like you'd never expect. they over clock exponentially rather then linearly like the intels i've worked with did.


Are you talking about Firestrike or 3DMark11?

I get around 8k Physics at 4.8 in 3DM 11 but in Firestrike i get around 9.5k


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> should get almost 9k physics up to about 4.7ghz. voltage wall basically. (twin tower air and most AIO water cooling should be able to do this unless you get a leaky chip)
> 
> magic pretty much happens @4.8 and above these chips turn into bit of a beast. takes alot of power and puts off alot of heat.
> 
> once you get beyond that point, scoring is really down to your configureation..
> 
> go custom loop overkill, able to overvolt with great thermals these things will preform like you'd never expect. they over clock exponentially rather then linearly like the intels i've worked with did.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Firestrike or 3DMark11?
> 
> I get around 8k Physics at 4.8 in 3DM 11 but in Firestrike i get around 9.5k
Click to expand...

what ramm you running?

3dm11, a not so great overclock @ 4.7 got me 8785 with 2133mhz ram.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7012318 (over a year old on this one still had a hd7850)

higher more stable clock are possible plus higher speed ram...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what ramm you running?
> 
> 3dm11, a not so great overclock @ 4.7 got me 8700+ with 2133mhz ram.


G.Skill 2400Mhz TridentX

I forget the timings, i think it's 10-12-12-31-2N off the top of my head.

Come to think of it, doesn't Firestrike prefer ram speed and 3DM 11 prefer tight timings?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

iirc fire-strike prefers tighter timings and 3dm11 prefers faster speeds as that was CL11 2133.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Are you talking about Firestrike or 3DMark11?
> 
> I get around 8k Physics at 4.8 in 3DM 11 but in Firestrike i get around 9.5k


I get around 7.6K physics 3DM11 single card. I think Mantle is hit or miss on BF4, maybe its picky on memory (1866Mhz CL9), etc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am pretty sure i got 10K with Core i7 920 @ 4.4GHz and 12K with 3770K @ 4.6GHz. Is this a indication of performance at all or Intel just better at it?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am pretty sure i got 10K with Core i7 920 @ 4.4GHz and 12K with 3770K @ 4.6GHz. Is this a indication of performance at all or Intel just better at it?


impressive 4.4 on the 920

IMHO fx 83XX is on par with sandy bridge.

issue FX has with FS or 3dm11 is that physics uses 6 coresish and graphics and combined use 4 cores.

this lends favor to I5 and I7 variants..

all IMHO overcourse


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am pretty sure i got 10K with Core i7 920 @ 4.4GHz and 12K with 3770K @ 4.6GHz. Is this a indication of performance at all or Intel just better at it?


The I 7's have better physics scores in the 3D benchmarks.
My 3770K gets about 12k in firestrike which is a about 2k more than I can get with the 8350. Overall scoring between the 2 is pretty similar.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1951174/fs/2083612


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So... you see a GPU bottleneck (lets face it, a 760 is a pretty shoddy thing to be using for BF4 Ultra) and assume it's the CPU. Nice.


I've got the zotac 760 gtx amp and although it runs 70cish it suprise me sometimes...granted I don't run high resolutions but I can't complain for a 260$ card with factory overclock to 1050 and 1500


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> impressive 4.4 on the 920
> 
> IMHO fx 83XX is on par with sandy bridge.
> 
> issue FX has with FS or 3dm11 is that physics uses 6 coresish and graphics and combined use 4 cores.
> 
> this lends favor to I5 and I7 variants..
> 
> all IMHO overcourse


Still to this day i feel like i should have been fine rocking that CPU. That was 4 year ago







. How much CPU progression has stalled.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> impressive 4.4 on the 920
> 
> IMHO fx 83XX is on par with sandy bridge.
> 
> issue FX has with FS or 3dm11 is that physics uses 6 coresish and graphics and combined use 4 cores.
> 
> this lends favor to I5 and I7 variants..
> 
> all IMHO overcourse
> 
> 
> 
> Still to this day i feel like i should have been fine rocking that CPU. That was 4 year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How much CPU progression has stalled.
Click to expand...

the 920?


----------



## JR88

What voltage at 4.4ghz? you must have a pretty good chip....


----------



## Mega Man

whats with the trolling in my fav thread ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So... you see a GPU bottleneck (lets face it, a 760 is a pretty shoddy thing to be using for BF4 Ultra) and assume it's the CPU. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the zotac 760 gtx amp and although it runs 70cish it suprise me sometimes...granted I don't run high resolutions but I can't complain for a 260$ card with factory overclock to 1050 and 1500
Click to expand...

It's a fine card, I don't disagree. But it's BF4 Ultra we're talking about here, sometimes a fine card just isn't enough.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> What voltage at 4.4ghz? you must have a pretty good chip....


The CPU could do 4.6GHz but preferred 4.4GHz with 1.33v. Did not look that impressive right when 2600K doing 5GHz and using much less power back then but considering a 2600K @ 5GHz is as fast as you can get now because each generations the MAX OC has dropped like 200MHz.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.


Good to know my recent purchase of DDR3-2400 won't go to waste!







I wasn't sure if it make a heck of a difference or not. Its not paired with my 8350 though, I got RipJaw X DDR3-1600 with that, which is the fastest I thought it could handle. I know my old i7-2600K wouldn't even run at 2100 (the second XMP profile on the memory). Topic for another thread. Just wanted to say thanks for the info.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Good to know my recent purchase of DDR3-2400 won't go to waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it make a heck of a difference or not. Its not paired with my 8350 though, I got RipJaw X DDR3-1600 with that, which is the fastest I thought it could handle. I know my old i7-2600K wouldn't even run at 2100 (the second XMP profile on the memory). Topic for another thread. Just wanted to say thanks for the info.


Try and get a two stick 1866-2133+ kit for your 8350, it loves higher RAM speeds.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know my recent purchase of DDR3-2400 won't go to waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it make a heck of a difference or not. Its not paired with my 8350 though, I got RipJaw X DDR3-1600 with that, which is the fastest I thought it could handle. I know my old i7-2600K wouldn't even run at 2100 (the second XMP profile on the memory). Topic for another thread. Just wanted to say thanks for the info.
Click to expand...

Every one of my FX Vishera's will run 2400 + but not on every board. The CHV-Z seems to be the best at getting high frequencies from ram. Here is my daily OC.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know my recent purchase of DDR3-2400 won't go to waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it make a heck of a difference or not. Its not paired with my 8350 though, I got RipJaw X DDR3-1600 with that, which is the fastest I thought it could handle. I know my old i7-2600K wouldn't even run at 2100 (the second XMP profile on the memory). Topic for another thread. Just wanted to say thanks for the info.
Click to expand...

Yeah thye made a thread about it already back last November or something like that just as BF4 was released. I wasn't sure if it was legit though because it was mostly an article posted by Corsair and people thought they were trolling to just get more RAM sales. But it turned out to be fairly accurate. I can get my M5A99FX to 2400MHz with only one dual channel bank filled. But if I fill them all I either 1 my CPU's IMC falls over. Or the other batch of RAM is a crummy one. To lazy to test which one.









@Sgt Bilko At 5GHz (4997MHz) I get 10K physics in Firestrike.


----------



## spdaimon

@cssorkinman
Wow nice overclock! 2600Mhz on the RAM. Which model supports that? I assume its a DDR3-2400. The rig I am talking about is the one in my sig, the one called "Dragon". I got a Kingston HyperX Beast 32GB kit which I put with my a 4670K. However, 32GB is kind of overkill I found. I bought it to run a certain BOINC project, but 16GB will be sufficient. Using the Sabertooth's auto-overclock produced a unstable result as well. 217 FSB with 20x multiplier. System ran, but pretty much everytime I opened tried to open a folder, the window would close, and Windows would say Explorer stopped responding. Megaman was going to give me some advice why it was unstable at 4.2ghz just by setting the multi to 22. I have it set to 21 with manual voltage 1.33. Going to try stepping it up the multipler and see. Maybe the Auto setting is the culprit. I really am a noob at this, dispite my join date. Haven't been active for 6 years and more of lurker then a doer.
I am not sure what RAM is best for OCing. I used to like OCZ, but found Gskill was just as good. I got Crucial Sport free with my Gigabyte originally, but now its got the Kingstons. Thought I'd give Kingston a try. Corsair Vengence was a bit out of my price range.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know my recent purchase of DDR3-2400 won't go to waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it make a heck of a difference or not. Its not paired with my 8350 though, I got RipJaw X DDR3-1600 with that, which is the fastest I thought it could handle. I know my old i7-2600K wouldn't even run at 2100 (the second XMP profile on the memory). Topic for another thread. Just wanted to say thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thye made a thread about it already back last November or something like that just as BF4 was released. I wasn't sure if it was legit though because it was mostly an article posted by Corsair and people thought they were trolling to just get more RAM sales. But it turned out to be fairly accurate. I can get my M5A99FX to 2400MHz with only one dual channel bank filled. But if I fill them all I either 1 my CPU's IMC falls over. Or the other batch of RAM is a crummy one. To lazy to test which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko At 5GHz (4997MHz) I get 10K physics in Firestrike.
Click to expand...

Many youtubers worth their salt.. notably Linus tech tips, tek syndicate may have done a vid as well.

day to day stuff? not likely to notice it unless you render, excel-rubiqcube, whatever you will notice

if you have enough ram to move your temp file folders to a ramdisk.. yup if you do anything beyond light work you should notice.

damn @Ccsorkinman didn't realize you were doing 2600 as your daily OC. what voltage did it take on your ram and cpu/nb to manage it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> Wow nice overclock! 2600Mhz on the RAM. Which model supports that? I assume its a DDR3-2400. The rig I am talking about is the one in my sig, the one called "Dragon". I got a Kingston HyperX Beast 32GB kit which I put with my a 4670K. However, 32GB is kind of overkill I found. I bought it to run a certain BOINC project, but 16GB will be sufficient. Using the Sabertooth's auto-overclock produced a unstable result as well. 217 FSB with 20x multiplier. System ran, but pretty much everytime I opened tried to open a folder, the window would close, and Windows would say Explorer stopped responding. Megaman was going to give me some advice why it was unstable at 4.2ghz just by setting the multi to 22. I have it set to 21 with manual voltage 1.33. Going to try stepping it up the multipler and see. Maybe the Auto setting is the culprit. I really am a noob at this, dispite my join date. Haven't been active for 6 years and more of lurker then a doer.
> I am not sure what RAM is best for OCing. I used to like OCZ, but found Gskill was just as good. I got Crucial Sport free with my Gigabyte originally, but now its got the Kingstons. Thought I'd give Kingston a try. Corsair Vengence was a bit out of my price range.


OCZ doesn't do ram anymore IIRC, i think they stopped early DDR3 days?

Gskill just works... everytime.. @ rated speeds and every stick i've gotten.. even low bin ares overclock like no tomorrow. (2133 11-11-11-31 -> 2400 10-13-10-36 )


----------



## tdbone1

when you start to overclock ram from the defalt 200fsb what volts are you increasing at this point?

im not talking about the ddr volts im talking sb/nb/ht/cpu-nb etc...


----------



## spdaimon

They don't? Probably right, the last OCZs I had were DDR2-1066 Fata1ity sticks and some Gold ones as well. Oh, just remembered I had some DDR3-1600s from them that I probably eBay'd to get an 8GB kit. Gskill was cheaper, so when I built my Sandy system I got Gskill. They work at the rated speed, though I haven't pushed them. But they've been trouble free with almost daily use for 3 years now. OCZ in my opinion doesn't make a good anything. I bought thier RAM, thier PSUs and thier SSDs. The SSDs failed after 2 years, the PSUs are overrated, meaning I got a old OCZ Stealth 700W, but if you look closely at the label its really only like a 650W with a peak of 700W. Tricky. I can't complain about thier RAM too much other than they cost too much.


----------



## Moonless

Just to add to it I believe G.Skill holds a bunch of world records for some of the fastest Mhz in DDR3 that's been OCed.

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill---world%E2%80%99s-fastest-ddr3-memory-shatters-more-memory-frequency-world-records-in-three-different-categories

Those are some dated records but I know I read an article where they got a new record as recently as a few months ago. So right now I would say Gskill makes some of the best RAM out there, hands down. Crucial sticks are pretty good as well they overclock like crazy.

edit: here's the more recent records:

http://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-broke-6-overclocking-world-records-during-computex-2014-week-


----------



## crazymania88

Yeah, you'll get 100 fps boost with 5GHZ memory! OFC.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah thye made a thread about it already back last November or something like that just as BF4 was released. I wasn't sure if it was legit though because it was mostly an article posted by Corsair and people thought they were trolling to just get more RAM sales. But it turned out to be fairly accurate. I can get my M5A99FX to 2400MHz with only one dual channel bank filled. But if I fill them all I either 1 my CPU's IMC falls over. Or the other batch of RAM is a crummy one. To lazy to test which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko At 5GHz (4997MHz) I get 10K physics in Firestrike.


I get a better Physics score in Crossfire than i do in Single card, still haven't worked out why tbh


----------



## tdbone1

I have about 5 different temps showing.
ive asked this before but I never asked about the asus suite temps

when overclocking can someone tell me which temps I really need to pay attention too?

with the asus software suite it don't show cpu "package" and the temp it shows matches is CPU under ITE

in hwinfo64 it shows the ASUS section and I would think that T0 would match the asus suite cpu temp but it does not
since I have an h100i can I basically "ignore" the (CPU 0 and CPU Package) as this is a calculated temp and probably not accurate because im not using stock cooling and using liquid instead?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I have about 5 different temps showing.
> ive asked this before but I never asked about the asus suite temps
> 
> when overclocking can someone tell me which temps I really need to pay attention too?
> 
> with the asus software suite it don't show cpu "package" and the temp it shows matches is CPU under ITE
> 
> in hwinfo64 it shows the ASUS section and I would think that T0 would match the asus suite cpu temp but it does not
> since I have an h100i can I basically "ignore" the (CPU 0 and CPU Package) as this is a calculated temp and probably not accurate because im not using stock cooling and using liquid instead?


GET RID OF AI SUITE and HWMONITOR, HWINFO64 is all you need! ITE Sensor=Socket, FX8320 = core. Socket is not to exceed 72C, Core 62C.


----------



## crazymania88

I've a very spesific question, for those who are better than I am, so this question is not pointed to every user.

MY pc suddenly shuts down while playing games for long runs not always so rare like once in day, and do not turn back on untill I unplug the power cable, wait and back in.

When it shuts down, I still have the mobo power light ON, but just cannot get mobo and PSU started.
Exactly like when PSU short-circuit-protection or, over temp protection kicks in.

I've adressed "Why",
PSU Protection kicks in and shutdown the computer, and for releasing that lock You've to unplug the power cord,

Here goes the question:
I wanna learn exactly what can be the cause of this, I'll add the ones I know:
Short Circuit
PSU over temperature
Over Voltage
Under Voltage
Bad PSU protection circuit

I've eliminated OVP and UVP, it's not the cause.
Temps are fine, so I've also eliminated Temperature.
I've eliminated the short in Cables, no short circuit in cables.

so:
Can a bad Mosfet on mobo be the cause of PSU protection kicking-in?
Can a bad mounted video card, memory, bad memory, bad video card can be cause of PSU protection kickin-in?

my PSU is a cheap one,
so or should I think PSU is dying, but I've normal 12V, 3.3v, 5V rail voltages and OK temps on PSU.

I wanna be sure GPU cannot be the cause, nothing else I am okay with any component else.
as I know from my Whole life experience with PCs, a videocard will not cause such shutdown,
but it'll show some colours, driver crash, Bsod or black screen but it'll show something.

so help me out and please hand me over the everything you think can be cause of PSU Protection kicking in.
Thank you guys.

and I think of starting by Replacing the PSU, if it doesn't fix it, I think of replacing the MOBO.
if you have a better idea, also make me know.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Lol @crazymania88 are you getting voltages through software, multimeter, or power supply tester? Also have you tested wall output to rule out power fluctuation? How exactly did you rule out ovp and uvp? If i had to bet my rig on the answer I'd bet on psu either overheating itself or voltages fluctuations under load...I had simular issues with my old rig with a shoddy psu...after rma it was solved...mine was a bit more random though... sometimes under load other times at idle no true pattern


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow..... I can't even comprehend the level of your sheer ignorance and arrogance. You have got guys whohave worked with the chip since day one. You have a *****ty overclock. *****ty ram. Your kits are mismatched you are running below ideal speeds. And yet here you are claiming something that has been disprooved time and time again. BF4 can see up to 15-20FPS improvement going from 1333 to 2400. Yet here you sit. FX-8350 SUX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are arrogant and pretentious. We have tried to help. But you won't listen. Go waste your money on an I7 and be done with it. See ya. Blocked list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know my recent purchase of DDR3-2400 won't go to waste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if it make a heck of a difference or not. Its not paired with my 8350 though, I got RipJaw X DDR3-1600 with that, which is the fastest I thought it could handle. I know my old i7-2600K wouldn't even run at 2100 (the second XMP profile on the memory). Topic for another thread. Just wanted to say thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thye made a thread about it already back last November or something like that just as BF4 was released. I wasn't sure if it was legit though because it was mostly an article posted by Corsair and people thought they were trolling to just get more RAM sales. But it turned out to be fairly accurate. I can get my M5A99FX to 2400MHz with only one dual channel bank filled. But if I fill them all I either 1 my CPU's IMC falls over. Or the other batch of RAM is a crummy one. To lazy to test which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko At 5GHz (4997MHz) I get 10K physics in Firestrike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many youtubers worth their salt.. notably Linus tech tips, tek syndicate may have done a vid as well.
> 
> day to day stuff? not likely to notice it unless you render, excel-rubiqcube, whatever you will notice
> 
> if you have enough ram to move your temp file folders to a ramdisk.. yup if you do anything beyond light work you should notice.
> 
> damn @Ccsorkinman didn't realize you were doing 2600 as your daily OC. what voltage did it take on your ram and cpu/nb to manage it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> Wow nice overclock! 2600Mhz on the RAM. Which model supports that? I assume its a DDR3-2400. The rig I am talking about is the one in my sig, the one called "Dragon". I got a Kingston HyperX Beast 32GB kit which I put with my a 4670K. However, 32GB is kind of overkill I found. I bought it to run a certain BOINC project, but 16GB will be sufficient. Using the Sabertooth's auto-overclock produced a unstable result as well. 217 FSB with 20x multiplier. System ran, but pretty much everytime I opened tried to open a folder, the window would close, and Windows would say Explorer stopped responding. Megaman was going to give me some advice why it was unstable at 4.2ghz just by setting the multi to 22. I have it set to 21 with manual voltage 1.33. Going to try stepping it up the multipler and see. Maybe the Auto setting is the culprit. I really am a noob at this, dispite my join date. Haven't been active for 6 years and more of lurker then a doer.
> I am not sure what RAM is best for OCing. I used to like OCZ, but found Gskill was just as good. I got Crucial Sport free with my Gigabyte originally, but now its got the Kingstons. Thought I'd give Kingston a try. Corsair Vengence was a bit out of my price range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OCZ doesn't do ram anymore IIRC, i think they stopped early DDR3 days?
> 
> Gskill just works... everytime.. @ rated speeds and every stick i've gotten.. even low bin ares overclock like no tomorrow. (2133 11-11-11-31 -> 2400 10-13-10-36 )
Click to expand...

They are the Kingston 2400mhz rated beasts at 1.65 volts to the ram - rather loose timings at 12 14 14 35 but thats at a 1T command rate







- 1.425 on the cpu/nb. The overclock isn't prime stable, but for what I do daily, it works.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So is it worth it to get 2400MHz memory with 8320 + UD3 Rev 4? The price between it and 1600 is ~ $20.


----------



## By-Tor

I have been running all 4 of my Sammie's at 1600/cl7 - 1866/cl8 for the longest time with no issues, but if I try to push all 4 above 1866 the IMC says NO. When I OC just a single pair they OC like mad and run very nice on 1.62v @ 2400/cl11. I do wish they would have made some of the sammie's in 8gb sticks before axing them, but oh well.

I'm playing around with FSB OCing, but really don't see any advantage over just Multi OCing. I have had the FSB as high as 370, but running it at 301 to see how things go.
I have thought about replacing them many times, but everytime I start looking I ask why. They run so nice and really do everything I need them to do...


----------



## spdaimon

Oh, cool! I'll split up my 32GB kit into 2 sets of 16 then. They're all matched so it should be ok. I'll have some OC overhead and performance gain. Not trying to hit 5Ghz though...need better cooling for that. I haven't even played BF4 you guys were talking about earlier even though I bought it awhile ago (ya its a sin), not that it will need it with the x-fired 7950s @ 1080P. The other rig I got three screens. Really immersive with 3 screens in other titles I've played, I get kind of dizzy when I spin around. lol.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> GET RID OF AI SUITE and HWMONITOR, HWINFO64 is all you need! ITE Sensor=Socket, FX8320 = core. Socket is not to exceed 72C, Core 62C.


agreed on AIsuite as its junk

ok I use hwinfo64 quite a bit.

you said the ITE section = socket right?

well what about that ASUS ROG section right under it?

those values are a little more different then the ITE value(s)

whats going on here?
the asus rog sensors or the way it collects them you would think it would be more accurate?

do you have any knowledge on this?
this is an asus rog board and the rog series usually has some special hw chip on the board don't they?
that chip would be better to use in hwinfo64 wouldn't it?

the reason I say this is because I like the cpu temp better in it then ite as it is 5C lower almost all the time


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So is it worth it to get 2400MHz memory with 8320 + UD3 Rev 4? The price between it and 1600 is ~ $20.


I guess you could compare others against this if you wish. Not sure the ud3 will let you hit 2400, I've never had one.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Lol @crazymania88 are you getting voltages through software, multimeter, or power supply tester? Also have you tested wall output to rule out power fluctuation? How exactly did you rule out ovp and uvp? If i had to bet my rig on the answer I'd bet on psu either overheating itself or voltages fluctuations under load...I had simular issues with my old rig with a shoddy psu...after rma it was solved...mine was a bit more random though... sometimes under load other times at idle no true pattern


I know voltage reading fhrough software are not really "TRUE" but I got my multimeter broken lately, so I had no chance to read from that.
mine also random, it didn't happen under Prime95+Valley runing same time for 30 minutes, it didn't happen for 3 days, it just happens randomly.

so I also bet on bad PSU, because it's a real bad Thermaltake PSU.
I wanna be sure I have seen enough broken GPUs and Mems so it's not GPU related.

I've seen Mobo causing this and PSU being the cause, in my case it seems like PSU because it is really bad one and this thing started a week after I get 280x instead of 7870..
so I think it was quite much for this PSU.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am just going to get 1866 MHz and be safe.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@ccsorkinman damn.. i had an 8gb set of those and they just didn't get along with my board at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am just going to get 1866 MHz and be safe.


2133 is fairly safe also.

if you use ram intensive apps, and like the BF franchise going forward, you will likely see bonuses

that being said a fairly good overclocking 1866 set should be able to do 2400 if the board and chip can handle it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> They don't? Probably right, the last OCZs I had were DDR2-1066 Fata1ity sticks and some Gold ones as well. Oh, just remembered I had some DDR3-1600s from them that I probably eBay'd to get an 8GB kit. Gskill was cheaper, so when I built my Sandy system I got Gskill. They work at the rated speed, though I haven't pushed them. But they've been trouble free with almost daily use for 3 years now. OCZ in my opinion doesn't make a good anything. I bought thier RAM, thier PSUs and thier SSDs. The SSDs failed after 2 years, the PSUs are overrated, meaning I got a old OCZ Stealth 700W, but if you look closely at the label its really only like a 650W with a peak of 700W. Tricky. I can't complain about thier RAM too much other than they cost too much.


I'm willing to trying their absolute newest stuff. Under toshiba with those IP's they now own and use their own flash.. this could be good lets see how they fair afterwards (thinking revodrive 350 480gb?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I've a very spesific question, for those who are better than I am, so this question is not pointed to every user.
> 
> MY pc suddenly shuts down while playing games for long runs not always so rare like once in day, and do not turn back on untill I unplug the power cable, wait and back in.
> 
> When it shuts down, I still have the mobo power light ON, but just cannot get mobo and PSU started.
> Exactly like when PSU short-circuit-protection or, over temp protection kicks in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've adressed "Why",
> PSU Protection kicks in and shutdown the computer, and for releasing that lock You've to unplug the power cord,
> 
> Here goes the question:
> I wanna learn exactly what can be the cause of this, I'll add the ones I know:
> Short Circuit
> PSU over temperature
> Over Voltage
> Under Voltage
> Bad PSU protection circuit
> 
> I've eliminated OVP and UVP, it's not the cause.
> Temps are fine, so I've also eliminated Temperature.
> I've eliminated the short in Cables, no short circuit in cables.
> 
> so:
> Can a bad Mosfet on mobo be the cause of PSU protection kicking-in?
> Can a bad mounted video card, memory, bad memory, bad video card can be cause of PSU protection kickin-in?
> 
> my PSU is a cheap one,
> so or should I think PSU is dying, but I've normal 12V, 3.3v, 5V rail voltages and OK temps on PSU.
> 
> I wanna be sure GPU cannot be the cause, nothing else I am okay with any component else.
> as I know from my Whole life experience with PCs, a videocard will not cause such shutdown,
> but it'll show some colours, driver crash, Bsod or black screen but it'll show something.
> 
> 
> so help me out and please hand me over the everything you think can be cause of PSU Protection kicking in.
> Thank you guys.
> 
> and I think of starting by Replacing the PSU, if it doesn't fix it, I think of replacing the MOBO.
> if you have a better idea, also make me know.


sounds like OCP at the limit of the power supplies wits.. trying running stock on the CPU and see if it still happens.


----------



## hurricane28

Get 1866Mhz G.Skill ripjawsX they will most certainly do 2400Mhz.. I tried 2 sets and they both clocked at 2400.

To me its pointless to run 2400MHz because you need very high demanding apps to see a change. In windows and most application you don't see an huge difference because the timings cancels the ram speed out in most cases. I find 1866Mhz much more snappy because of the more tight timings compare to 2400Mhz with loosen timings.


----------



## tdbone1

it looks like this is probably gonna be my stable OC
fx 8320 with h100i
1.368v
cpu = ultra high
multi = 23

I might try upping the ram a little but its probably gonna require a lot of power to do anything because it does if I even goto 23.5x multi for 4.7 and of course more volts if I do 24x for 4.8ghz
running ibt avx on very high right now.
pretty sure it will pass it


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Get 1866Mhz G.Skill ripjawsX they will most certainly do 2400Mhz.. I tried 2 sets and they both clocked at 2400.
> 
> To me its pointless to run 2400MHz because you need very high demanding apps to see a change. In windows and most application you don't see an huge difference because the timings cancels the ram speed out in most cases. I find 1866Mhz much more snappy because of the more tight timings compare to 2400Mhz with loosen timings.


Thats the exact RAM I am getting.


----------



## Piledriv3r

Hello all. I'm new to the club. I bought an 8320 to replace my 1090T. I have a Crosshair IV Formula with 3029 BIOS. My cooler is an NDH-14. AXi860 PSU. Windows 8.1 Pro. Case is Coolermaster Cosmos S.

Thoughts? I havent benched yet, but its stable in browser.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats the exact RAM I am getting.


Good choice man, i have this one: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm

working like a charm and clocks very well. I like the aesthetics of them as well so the best of both worlds


----------



## mfknjadagr8

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9d-8gbsr

This is mine...not a 16 gig kit..but it clocks fine on stock volts tightened timings to 8 8 8 24...can't complain...haven't over clocked them much yet but never gotten bad stuff from gskill...ocz and Kingston I've gotten quite a few bad kits some that wouldn't run at rated stock settings lo


----------



## Piledriv3r

18s to calculate PI...things never change. Voltage fluctuates, MAX at 1.57V


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piledriv3r*
> 
> 18s to calculate PI...things never change. Voltage fluctuates, MAX at 1.57V


You need to run Stilts bulldozer conditioner before running superpi. It will put you into the low 15's at that clockspeed.


EDIT : Can be found here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So is it worth it to get 2400MHz memory with 8320 + UD3 Rev 4? The price between it and 1600 is ~ $20.


Not unless you plan to run 1866 with extremely tight timings or use the bus to OC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I know voltage reading fhrough software are not really "TRUE" but I got my multimeter broken lately, so I had no chance to read from that.
> mine also random, it didn't happen under Prime95+Valley runing same time for 30 minutes, it didn't happen for 3 days, it just happens randomly.
> 
> so I also bet on bad PSU, because it's a real bad Thermaltake PSU.
> I wanna be sure I have seen enough broken GPUs and Mems so it's not GPU related.
> 
> I've seen Mobo causing this and PSU being the cause, in my case it seems like PSU because it is really bad one and this thing started a week after I get 280x instead of 7870..
> so I think it was quite much for this PSU.


Get rid of that PSU quick.


----------



## Piledriv3r

I'm stable at 4.8Ghz. Titanfall runs great without a crash.
I will need more time to tweak for 5Ghz.


----------



## crazymania88

Looking for review on HardoCP,
they say this about a Seasonic PSU:
"on the 12v rail (there is only one as there is no OCP set on the individual "rails") which is good for modern systems. "

is it true? if OCP isn't that important I gonna buy this PSU because it has amazing results. (m12ii620)
I hope this PSU can handle 1.47V~~ on FX8320 + 1.2V 1100mhz on R9 280x.

if you've knowledge, make me know. it is m12ii620 as I said.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Looking for review on HardoCP,
> they say this about a Seasonic PSU:
> "on the 12v rail (there is only one as there is no OCP set on the individual "rails") which is good for modern systems. "
> 
> is it true? if OCP isn't that important I gonna buy this PSU because it has amazing results. (m12ii620)


i think it means.. one main rail.. so one OCP..

rather then 4 or 6 rail with 4 or 6 OCP (per rail.)

expecting amazing with your budget might not be feasible.,


----------



## cssorkinman

Obviously I'm bottlenecked, right?
I mean, my cpu is only using 25 % or so, that means I'm gpu bottlenecked.... oh wait, my gpu is running about 45 % so obviously Im CPU bottlenecked..... lol .


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i think it means.. one main rail.. so one OCP..
> 
> rather then 4 or 6 rail with 4 or 6 OCP (per rail.)
> 
> expecting amazing with your budget might not be feasible.,


I can go with m12ii-750, they're new versions. I just don't wanna spend more because I am really in tight budget.
So I need a decent psu that will handle a single r9 280x + 1.47ish FX8320, this unit has almost no ripple 25mv~~ at most, it has some drop on 12V rail under load (0.37v~~).

so it is really good and perfect fit for budget :/


----------



## By-Tor

I'm running a XFX Pro Series 850w, which is a rebranded SeaSonic x-series KM3 PSU and it handles my 8350 OCed to 5.3+ghz and both my 7950's running at 1150/1700 without a problem.. Love the full modular cable setup that uses flat not round cables that hold there bend and stay where you put them.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7580854&CatId=2534

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207028


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I can go with m12ii-750, they're new versions. I just don't wanna spend more because I am really in tight budget.
> So I need a decent psu that will handle a single r9 280x + 1.47ish FX8320, this unit has almost no ripple 25mv~~ at most, it has some drop on 12V rail under load (0.37v~~).
> 
> so it is really good and perfect fit for budget :/


Figures for the budget?

I've referred this before, Im'm going to again, Seasonic Gold Rebrand, Cooler Master V850 or V1000. Cheapest of the class. By a lot. At least from where I am. Besides, they are just a hair under those expensive Platinums.

(Also discussed a while back, don't shop using the 80+ rating) But yeah, so happened the best choices out there have the Platinum Badge so that has something to do with the above's comparison.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i think it means.. one main rail.. so one OCP..
> 
> rather then 4 or 6 rail with 4 or 6 OCP (per rail.)
> 
> expecting amazing with your budget might not be feasible.,
> 
> 
> 
> I can go with m12ii-750, they're new versions. I just don't wanna spend more because I am really in tight budget.
> So I need a decent psu that will handle a single r9 280x + 1.47ish FX8320, this unit has almost no ripple 25mv~~ at most, it has some drop on 12V rail under load (0.37v~~).
> 
> so it is really good and perfect fit for budget :/
Click to expand...

if you can manage the extra for headroom i would suggest it.

650 doesn't leave you much..
neither let you add another graphics card. so all the 750 would be doing for you is allowing you to oc your cpu a little more.. or just make your psu lasting longer..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I can go with m12ii-750, they're new versions. I just don't wanna spend more because I am really in tight budget.
> So I need a decent psu that will handle a single r9 280x + 1.47ish FX8320, this unit has almost no ripple 25mv~~ at most, it has some drop on 12V rail under load (0.37v~~).
> 
> so it is really good and perfect fit for budget :/
> 
> 
> 
> Figures for the budget?
> 
> I've referred this before, Im'm going to again, Seasonic Gold Rebrand, Cooler Master V850 or V1000. Cheapest of the class. By a lot. At least from where I am. Besides, they are just a hair under those expensive Platinums.
> 
> (Also discussed a while back, don't shop using the 80+ rating) But yeah, so happened the best choices out there have the Platinum Badge so that has something to do with the above's comparison.
Click to expand...

something that equates to around 100$ USD (sorry man can't remember the currency)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Obviously I'm bottlenecked, right?
> I mean, my cpu is only using 25 % or so, that means I'm gpu bottlenecked.... oh wait, my gpu is running about 45 % so obviously Im CPU bottlenecked..... lol .


You are actually, yes. But at 240fps no one cares.

Also those file cabinets make me wanna puke.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Piledriv3r*
> 
> 18s to calculate PI...things never change. Voltage fluctuates, MAX at 1.57V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to run Stilts bulldozer conditioner before running superpi. It will put you into the low 15's at that clockspeed.
> 
> 
> EDIT : Can be found here http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490
Click to expand...

1.57V at 4.8 seems a bit high to me. I can do 5 with that voltage and I don't even have a great motherboard. Why don't you fill in the rigbuilder and we can help you out some more buddy!


----------



## hurricane28

I concur, i have an very bad overclock chip after 4.6 i hit an huge voltage wall but even my chip doesn't need that much voltage.


----------



## tdbone1

that IBT AVX in 1st post of this thread I don't think works correct.

even when im at the default bios settings it will pop up that error about uac or software or unstable ...
it might pass 1 out of 5x

OCCT ran for hrs doing the cpu linpack test
P95 small fft ran a few hrs.

what gives?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> that IBT AVX in 1st post of this thread I don't think works correct.
> 
> even when im at the default bios settings it will pop up that error about uac or software or unstable ...
> it might pass 1 out of 5x
> 
> OCCT ran for hrs doing the cpu linpack test
> P95 small fft ran a few hrs.
> 
> what gives?


Simple, your clocks aren't stable.

Could be your Ram, could be your CPU isn't getting enough voltage etc.

This is why we use IBT AVX, it finds the faults that most other programs will miss


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Simple, your clocks aren't stable.
> 
> Could be your Ram, could be your CPU isn't getting enough voltage etc.
> 
> This is why we use IBT AVX, it finds the faults that most other programs will miss


that or you aren't running it as administrator...or both


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant wait to get my hands on 8320 and finally test one for the first time.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Simple, your clocks aren't stable.
> 
> Could be your Ram, could be your CPU isn't getting enough voltage etc.
> 
> This is why we use IBT AVX, it finds the faults that most other programs will miss


STOCK Clocks as I mentioned before
ran memtest86 v5.x and it checked out good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that or you aren't running it as administrator...or both


ive tried running it as admin and regular and it does the same thing.

is there another app that I can use the same linpack files that are in ibt avx with?
like occt or linpack and I can make the same settings to duplicate ibt avx?
thanks


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> STOCK Clocks as I mentioned before
> ran memtest86 v5.x and it checked out good
> ive tried running it as admin and regular and it does the same thing.
> 
> is there another app that I can use the same linpack files that are in ibt avx with?
> like occt or linpack and I can make the same settings to duplicate ibt avx?
> thanks


Memtest isn't a good enough test IMO. You can use it to find a broken ram stick but to see and unstable ram OC? well... I ran 20 Passes of memtest86+ once and it didn't throw up a single error and yet in windows my ram was causing BSODs so I haven't used it since because it just doesn't load up the CPU enough to stress the IMC as well. I'm not sure what error you are talking about in IBT AVX but if I had to guess it might be the mix and match ram sticks you're using.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> STOCK Clocks as I mentioned before
> ran memtest86 v5.x and it checked out good
> ive tried running it as admin and regular and it does the same thing.
> 
> is there another app that I can use the same linpack files that are in ibt avx with?
> like occt or linpack and I can make the same settings to duplicate ibt avx?
> thanks


you said Default setting but either way i knew what you said.

try only using one type of ram then try it again.


----------



## tdbone1

forgot to mention this is with just the 2x2GB OCZ3G1333 @1333 with auto timings but I also did put the spd manual settings also

memtestx86 works great
been using it for years and it will find errors right away usually to.

im running latest OCCT I believe and in cpu-linpack test and its been going 20mins while using 90% of my total ram which is 4GB right now

also I went back to:
23x multi
1.4v cpu
ddr = 1333
llc = ultra high on cpu
llc = high on nb or cpu-nb I forget but its the correct one
fsb = 200
pci = 100
nb = 2200
ht = 2600

ram timing all set to auto
ram volts = 1.65v

still going fine as I write this in IE (which loads terribly slow while running OCCT) which is a good sign
maybe the linpack binaries inside the ibt avx dir need to also be set to run as admin besides just the ibt avx.ex?
would like to use ibt avx if possible because I think you guys are right
it finds the error quicker and can save time instead of testing with p95
final testing should be done in P95 like some of you have also said.

if I cant get ibt avx to run and occt runs the cpu linpack test just fine then something prob wrong with the ibt avx or something wrong with win 8.1 x64 and settings (but ibt avx does successfully complete 100% sometimes)
why do all the 10 tests when done in very high come out with correct numbers on the right pain and ibt avx only fails at the very end?
strange


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> forgot to mention this is with just the 2x2GB OCZ3G1333 @1333 with auto timings but I also did put the spd manual settings also
> 
> memtestx86 works great
> been using it for years and it will find errors right away usually to.
> 
> im running latest OCCT I believe and in cpu-linpack test and its been going 20mins while using 90% of my total ram which is 4GB right now
> 
> also I went back to:
> 23x multi
> 1.4v cpu
> ddr = 1333
> llc = ultra high on cpu
> llc = high on nb or cpu-nb I forget but its the correct one
> fsb = 200
> pci = 100
> nb = 2200
> ht = 2600
> 
> ram timing all set to auto
> ram volts = 1.65v
> 
> still going fine as I write this in IE (which loads terribly slow while running OCCT) which is a good sign
> maybe the linpack binaries inside the ibt avx dir need to also be set to run as admin besides just the ibt avx.ex?
> would like to use ibt avx if possible because I think you guys are right
> it finds the error quicker and can save time instead of testing with p95
> final testing should be done in P95 like some of you have also said.
> 
> if I cant get ibt avx to run and occt runs the cpu linpack test just fine then something prob wrong with the ibt avx or something wrong with win 8.1 x64 and settings (but ibt avx does successfully complete 100% sometimes)
> why do all the 10 tests when done in very high come out with correct numbers on the right pain and ibt avx only fails at the very end?
> strange


Oh I've had that error happen before I'm pretty sure it's just a bug. You are talking about the one where it passes everything but when it completes it says it failed instead of passes?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quick question guys and gals,

I just installed the watercooling that's in my sig rig now (UT60 240 rad, Koolance 380A cpu block, D5 Photon 170 pump/res combo) and I'm working on OCing my 8350. I just need a sanity check. I'm using AVX IBT and after the OC passes 5 runs of that with RAM set very high I run prime95 for a while to make sure temps are good.

I just ran 4.5GHz with 1.408V (with LLC set to high it goes up to 1.424V), on IBT I passed with about 87-88GFlops max temp about 53C then prime95 for 15min max temp 62C. I nudged up the OC to 4.6GHz with the same voltage (1.408V which goes to 1.424V during full load) and it didn't pass AVX IBT.

Does this voltage range for these clocks sound about right to you all? I appreciate the input everyone!

P.S. I'd put up pics of my first WC loop but since the D5 Photon 170 was bigger than I expected I ghetto modded a bit. So it doesn't look great. I'm only slightly embarrassed...


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quick question guys and gals,
> 
> I just installed the watercooling that's in my sig rig now (UT60 240 rad, Koolance 380A cpu block, D5 Photon 170 pump/res combo) and I'm working on OCing my 8350. I just need a sanity check. I'm using AVX IBT and after the OC passes 5 runs of that with RAM set very high I run prime95 for a while to make sure temps are good.
> 
> I just ran 4.5GHz with 1.408V (with LLC set to high it goes up to 1.424V), on IBT I passed with about 87-88GFlops max temp about 53C then prime95 for 15min max temp 62C. I nudged up the OC to 4.6GHz with the same voltage (1.408V which goes to 1.424V during full load) and it didn't pass AVX IBT.
> 
> *Does this voltage range for these clocks sound about right to you all? I appreciate the input everyone!*
> 
> P.S. I'd put up pics of my first WC loop but since the D5 Photon 170 was bigger than I expected I ghetto modded a bit. So it doesn't look great. I'm only slightly embarrassed...


Yeah, it's not the best, but it sounds about right. My 8320 hits 4.5Ghz @ 1.36v at high llc, so not way too far from what you have


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Yeah, it's not the best, but it sounds about right. My 8320 hits 4.5Ghz @ 1.36v at high llc, so not way too far from what you have


Alright, I had thought it sounded a bit high... :sad face:

I might try to tighten down the CPU block a couple turns. I'm not sure I have it on there as tight as I should... I'm a little worried about over-tightening but that may have led me to not tighten it as much as I should. I just ran 4.6GHz at 1.424V (about 1.44V during full load) for 10 runs at very high and the top temp was about 63C or so. Here comes 4.7!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Yeah, it's not the best, but it sounds about right. My 8320 hits 4.5Ghz @ 1.36v at high llc, so not way too far from what you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I had thought it sounded a bit high... :sad face:
> 
> I might try to tighten down the CPU block a couple turns. I'm not sure I have it on there as tight as I should... I'm a little worried about over-tightening but that may have led me to not tighten it as much as I should. I just ran 4.6GHz at 1.424V (about 1.44V during full load) for 10 runs at very high and the top temp was about 63C or so. Here comes 4.7!
Click to expand...

The clock and voltage are very close to my 8350's, but the temp seems pretty high considering your block etc. I have the same block and I normally tighten it so that the bolts are flush at the spot where it passes thru the retaining nut, not sure if that's correct , but I've not hurt anything by doing so ( and I've had it on about 7 different motherboards







)


----------



## Wurdl

Hello,

I've built my PC the other day, and I started to overclock the CPU today.

CPU: AMD FX-8350
Motherboard: Gigabyte-990FXA UD3

I am currently running on a stable 4.6 GHz at 1.47 V. I'd like to get the best out of the CPU after I know what is going on.
Now, I already know for a fact that my CPU doesn't perform as well as it should, because I know someone with an FX-8350 at Stock speed as well as someone with an inferior i5 processor which perform better than mine.

I am really confused as to why that is, and I hope you can help me.
If you need any more info, I will provide it as soon as I can.
Thanks.


----------



## CravinR1

How are you measuring performance.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The clock and voltage are very close to my 8350's, but the temp seems pretty high considering your block etc. I have the same block and I normally tighten it so that the bolts are flush at the spot where it passes thru the retaining nut, not sure if that's correct , but I've not hurt anything by doing so ( and I've had it on about 7 different motherboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I've tightened the block so the bolts stick up over the restraining nut by just a little bit, maybe 2-3mm above flush. Is that way too tight, think I should back it off a bit? What else could be causing the higher than normal temps?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The clock and voltage are very close to my 8350's, but the temp seems pretty high considering your block etc. I have the same block and I normally tighten it so that the bolts are flush at the spot where it passes thru the retaining nut, not sure if that's correct , but I've not hurt anything by doing so ( and I've had it on about 7 different motherboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I've tightened the block so the bolts stick up over the restraining nut by just a little bit, maybe 2-3mm above flush. Is that way too tight, think I should back it off a bit? What else could be causing the higher than normal temps?
Click to expand...

I really don't know, but I haven't hurt anything by doing it the way I described earlier.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't know, but I haven't hurt anything by doing it the way I described earlier.


Alrighty, well at 4.7GHz I had voltage at 1.456V for prime95 and temps were jumping from 62C all the way up to 74C (albeit only briefly) and that's too high. I'll loosen up the retention nuts a bit and see if that helps. If not then it looks like I'll have to reseat the CPU. Wheeeeee!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really don't know, but I haven't hurt anything by doing it the way I described earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty, well at 4.7GHz I had voltage at 1.456V for prime95 and temps were jumping from 62C all the way up to 74C (albeit only briefly) and that's too high. I'll loosen up the retention nuts a bit and see if that helps. If not then it looks like I'll have to reseat the CPU. Wheeeeee!
Click to expand...

drop your LLC one notch and up your offset to get back to your under 100% load voltage. (in OS, this will take a few restarts and stressing but after all is said and done your temps will be better and there might be less fluctuation in your FSB)

this will help with the temp spikes.


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How are you measuring performance.


We've all done the same test. Rendered the same videos at the same settings to be exact. And mine suprisingly performed the worst, when it should be the best.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How are you measuring performance.
> 
> 
> 
> We've all done the same test. Rendered the same videos at the same settings to be exact. And mine suprisingly performed the worst, when it should be the best.
Click to expand...

do up a rig builder (found in top right of every forum page, put your rig in your sig)

bios screenshots and stress test screen shots like such



hwinfo64 is the go to for monitoring.

AVX ibt can be downloaded in the first post in this thread. (click page 1 and scroll to first post if need be)


----------



## hurricane28

I have a question, i was running AVX IBT and i was wondering what stress level most of you use. I tried very high and high but it seems i can't get stable on non of them.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have a question, i was running AVX IBT and i was wondering what stress level most of you use. I tried very high and high but it seems i can't get stable on non of them.


very high and max(or near max custom)

anything less is pointless if you know your rig well.(<<<<<< IMHO)


----------



## Wurdl

Thank you. I just did it, I hope this is good enough. If you need any more info let me know.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Thank you. I just did it, I hope this is good enough. If you need any more info let me know.


add to your sig plz?


----------



## hurricane28

Its annoying that i cannot get IBT stable at ANY voltage, I am running 1.520v at 4.8 and even run 1.552 and both are not stable and crash even before the second run... i doubt my chip needs more than 1.552v to get 4.8Ghz stable, if it does its probably the worst chip ever lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its annoying that i cannot get IBT stable at ANY voltage, I am running 1.520v at 4.8 and even run 1.552 and both are not stable and crash even before the second run... i doubt my chip needs more than 1.552v to get 4.8Ghz stable, if it does its probably the worst chip ever lol


my chip needs 1.488v underload for 4.65... you've got a ways to go to be the worst.. and i'm not it. I'm sure i'm within spitting range though..

my chip performs great for its limited clocks.. i need to invest in a good Custom loop to feed this chip what it will need to break the volt wall... 1.6v i'm looking at you...

you vboosting or are you vdrooping?


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do up a rig builder (found in top right of every forum page, put your rig in your sig)
> 
> bios screenshots and stress test screen shots like such
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> add to your sig plz?
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.
> Done now.
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my chip needs 1.488v underload for 4.65... you've got a ways to go to be the worst.. and i'm not it. I'm sure i'm within spitting range though..
> 
> my chip performs great for its limited clocks.. i need to invest in a good Custom loop to feed this chip what it will need to break the volt wall... 1.6v i'm looking at you...
> 
> you vboosting or are you vdrooping?


Thats a lot, i can do that with much less volts to get 4.6 stable.

In the bios i set it to 1.512 and at idle i get 1.520 and under load i get like 1.536 so i have voltage boost. I set LLC to high at first and last time at ultra but i get the same voltage readings.

Could it also be that my Windows is corrupted in some way? Sometimes i get messages that my Windows is not working properly anymore.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my chip needs 1.488v underload for 4.65... you've got a ways to go to be the worst.. and i'm not it. I'm sure i'm within spitting range though..
> 
> my chip performs great for its limited clocks.. i need to invest in a good Custom loop to feed this chip what it will need to break the volt wall... 1.6v i'm looking at you...
> 
> you vboosting or are you vdrooping?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a lot, i can do that with much less volts to get 4.6 stable.
> 
> In the bios i set it to 1.512 and at idle i get 1.520 and under load i get like 1.536 so i have voltage boost. I set LLC to high at first and last time at ultra but i get the same voltage readings.
> 
> Could it also be that my Windows is corrupted in some way? Sometimes i get messages that my Windows is not working properly anymore.
Click to expand...

got a spare hdd? fresh install on that

try medium LLC and higher inbios voltage..

maybe your chip doesn't like voltage spikes.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do up a rig builder (found in top right of every forum page, put your rig in your sig)
> 
> bios screenshots and stress test screen shots like such
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> add to your sig plz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad.
> Done now.
Click to expand...

what are your buddies using? graphics card specifically.

also your VRMS may be at their wits limit.. does your voltage go down or up underload?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its annoying that i cannot get IBT stable at ANY voltage, I am running 1.520v at 4.8 and even run 1.552 and both are not stable and crash even before the second run... i doubt my chip needs more than 1.552v to get 4.8Ghz stable, if it does its probably the worst chip ever lol


Mine runs @ 4.8ghz on 1.43v stable using OCCT and Prime, but while running IBT it would keep failing on very high and it was kicking my butt. Come to find out it was my ram that was causing the fail and once I loosened up my timing a little it passed everytime..


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your buddies using? graphics card specifically.
> 
> also your VRMS may be at their wits limit.. does your voltage go down or up underload?


I only know of one, he has a GTX 780 Ti. But for the tests we did the GPU wasn't being used.

Voltage goes up to 1.55 under stress


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Mine runs @ 4.8ghz on 1.43v stable using OCCT and Prime, but while running IBT it would keep failing on very high and it was kicking my butt. Come to find out it was my ram that was causing the fail and once I loosened up my timing a little it passed everytime..


Good for you, i cannot get 4.8 stable at ANY voltage at ANY LLC. My ram is stock like everything else... i never had issues with my chip until i run IBT..


----------



## hurricane28

I think there is something else wrong, even OCCT i cannot get stable. Everything seems fine, temps are fine, voltage are fine no throttling nothing..

I need fresh Windows installation i guess. I also wondering why i need to reinstall my windows so much often.. it keeps going bad at me for some weird reason.


----------



## hurricane28

I also keep getting the 10.8Mhz minimum reading in HWINFO64 could it be an fault in readings or is my chip starting to die on me? Never had this before..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I also keep getting the 10.8Mhz minimum reading in HWINFO64 could it be an fault in readings or is my chip starting to die on me? Never had this before..


You wouldn't happen to be overclocking your pci-e would you?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I also keep getting the 10.8Mhz minimum reading in HWINFO64 could it be an fault in readings or is my chip starting to die on me? Never had this before..





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








bug with the "sensor" and hwinfo.. afaik


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You wouldn't happen to be overclocking your pci-e would you?


No i certainly don't want to do that because i know it causes instability.

I just don't get it why i cannot seems to get stable in IBT and it annoys the **** out of me...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bug with the "sensor" and hwinfo.. afaik


Okay, thnx. I thought so it must be some kind of bug.


----------



## OldBarzo

HI
I have just installed a Corsair H100i CLC and cannot get my PC to boot into windows using the 100i connected for Link. I keep getting a CPU Fan error on the load screen. I have disconnected the connections to the pump and connected the fans to the PWM connectors at the top of my board and am now able to boot into windows. Has anyone with a 100i had this problem manifest itself and if so how to correct it.
Don't mind running the 100i this way but would have liked to try out the Link Software.

Oldbarzo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> HI
> I have just installed a Corsair H100i CLC and cannot get my PC to boot into windows using the 100i connected for Link. I keep getting a CPU Fan error on the load screen. I have disconnected the connections to the pump and connected the fans to the PWM connectors at the top of my board and am now able to boot into windows. Has anyone with a 100i had this problem manifest itself and if so how to correct it.
> Don't mind running the 100i this way but would have liked to try out the Link Software.
> 
> Oldbarzo


Disable the option in Bios thats says something like "Wait for F1 if error" (can't remember the exact wording) that will stop the CPU fan error from showing up.

And Link is weird, i tried nearly everything i could think of to get it to work and one day out of nowhere it just popped up when i started my PC, you aren't really missing out on anything, tbh the most valuable part (for me) was changing the colour of the LED's.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> HI
> I have just installed a Corsair H100i CLC and cannot get my PC to boot into windows using the 100i connected for Link. I keep getting a CPU Fan error on the load screen. I have disconnected the connections to the pump and connected the fans to the PWM connectors at the top of my board and am now able to boot into windows. Has anyone with a 100i had this problem manifest itself and if so how to correct it.
> Don't mind running the 100i this way but would have liked to try out the Link Software.
> 
> Oldbarzo


install the h100i with the link but leave it unplugged, boot up.. download the stuff.. make sure that you do have something plugged into the cpu_fan slot.

install, shut down.. plug iin the link to your motherboard and boot up.

this should work if not try a different usb stand off, if that doesn't work no clue sorry


----------



## Mega Man

ill get caught up in a min,

but i am so happy

i have bad news,

i was not able to source the 5400rpm GTs









but i was able to source the 4250s










let the benching commence, from this point out, all my pcs will be rocking 4250rpm PWM GTs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























people think ref。 amd cards are loud lets see what they think of my caselab builds !。。。


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill get caught up in a min,
> 
> but i am so happy
> 
> i have bad news,
> 
> i was not able to source the 5400rpm GTs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i was able to source the 4250s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let the benching commence, from this point out, all my pcs will be rocking 4250rpm PWM GTs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people think ref。 amd cards are loud lets see what they think of my caselab builds !。。。


Your's will be annoyingly loud at full throttle that's for sure!









Have you had a build log of your latest baby?


----------



## Mega Man

i have but i have not had any time to do anything, winter is almost here though, really all i need is copper wire and i am all set .... ( ~ $600 worth, do you know how hard it is to just buy stranded 24ga wire )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have but i have not had any time to do anything, winter is almost here though, really all i need is copper wire and i am all set .... ( ~ $600 worth, do you know how hard it is to just buy stranded 24ga wire )


walk in with a wad and roll out with a box of spools? this is possible here


----------



## mus1mus

What do you need with them?

I'm thinking not for your rig or am I wrong?









Ohh yeah, you need to mod that GT for PWM!

I can spare you some!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have but i have not had any time to do anything, winter is almost here though, really all i need is copper wire and i am all set .... ( ~ $600 worth, do you know how hard it is to just buy stranded 24ga wire )
> 
> 
> 
> walk in with a wad and roll out with a box of spools? this is possible here
Click to expand...

not here, i can not find one store locally ( including wholesale only businesses that sell it i have to go online

i can get the 16ga and 18ga NP but not the 24ga, unless i buy tstat wire, but i only want black or white
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What do you need with them?
> 
> I'm thinking not for your rig or am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah, you need to mod that GT for PWM!
> 
> I can spare you some!!!


i am custom sleaving all cables and custom building several as well ( PWM splitters, USB cables ECT )


----------



## mus1mus

But why awg 24?

That small wire can be messy on bundles! I'd prefer 18 or 16 once I do mine. Except for fans of course.


----------



## Mega Man

because of the pins for fans/dupont connectors ect are made for it


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good for you, i cannot get 4.8 stable at ANY voltage at ANY LLC. My ram is stock like everything else... i never had issues with my chip until i run IBT..


Yes it is TY

Same here never an issue until IBT and loosening my timings did the trick... Even if your memory's at stock loosen the timings a little and maybe bump the voltage up a tad...


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> HI
> I have just installed a Corsair H100i CLC and cannot get my PC to boot into windows using the 100i connected for Link. I keep getting a CPU Fan error on the load screen. I have disconnected the connections to the pump and connected the fans to the PWM connectors at the top of my board and am now able to boot into windows. Has anyone with a 100i had this problem manifest itself and if so how to correct it.
> Don't mind running the 100i this way but would have liked to try out the Link Software.
> 
> Oldbarzo


I think someone already answered your question but I just wanted to say I totally prefer the mboard fan headers over the corsair link

my cpu fan headers are at the top of the mb right next to each (cpu 0 and cpu 1) and also directly below where the h100i will be mounted in the top of the case.
my friend ordered the fx 9590 amd kit that had something that looked like an h60 or h70 (single 120mm) rad in a push pull config and I also wired his fans straight to the mb
he had also bought one of those lcd fan controllers that go in a 3 1/2" drive bay and I unhooked it and hooked every one of his cooler master stryker fans up to the mb.
all controlled from in the bios or asus fan suite software.

anyhow what im saying is its better for cable management and what else could be better then your mb controlling the fans?

it didn't answer your question but it might make you re-evaluate hooking it to the pump and having more wires and corsair controlling the most important fans on your mb
you disable the fan warning as someone mentioned above (which is what I also do) and if those fans stop guess what.
fried cpu im pretty sure.
I trust the mb better then corsair software and also windows somewhat buggy stuff for usb connections


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good for you, i cannot get 4.8 stable at ANY voltage at ANY LLC. My ram is stock like everything else... i never had issues with my chip until i run IBT..


what does stable mean?
what software?
ibt avx from 1st post here was giving me problems.
im using latest occt and I think its linpack binaries might be newer then ibt avx
I think there might be a linpack avx 2 from what I keep reading.
I also read somewhere that p95 uses linpack binaries too but also don't know about it and not gonna research it right now.
I do know nothing has even come close to p95 small fft when it comes to temps being the highest.
what sucks about it is that it takes longer to catch problems that show up faster in ibt or occt or other linpack stuff.

I read what the guy told you about problems with ram.
I think hes right.
this cpu at 4.8 I think is actually stable or close to it with some software (gaming in bf4 is no prob but of course don't use the cpu like those benchmark apps do)
I think im actually having a ram problem
I was manually setting what the spd data reports in cpu-z by putting that in the bios
it was passing memtest at lower cpu freq but I haven't checked it after the OC.
I bet it fails maybe.

anyhow I think this cpu would pass ibt avx @ 24x multi with 1.45 and riding the line at cpu package = 70c for my highest temps
cpu 0 = about 64C avg at those volts with my h100i in open air environment


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> drop your LLC one notch and up your offset to get back to your under 100% load voltage. (in OS, this will take a few restarts and stressing but after all is said and done your temps will be better and there might be less fluctuation in your FSB)
> 
> this will help with the temp spikes.


So I went back and loosened up the CPU block a little bit like cssorkinman does with his and temps are much better. I just made the retention nuts flush with the top of the mounting posts like you said. I also backed LLC down to Medium from High as per FlailScHLAMP's suggestion.

On a bad note, when I opened up my case to loosen the nuts up I found a little bit of coolant underneath the pump. I had a minor freakout moment but then I realized it could have been infinitely worse. Everything was turned off and unplugged so I checked all the other fittings and found no coolant anywhere else. It looks like it leaked from the pump portion itself, that was the only place there was coolant at all. I tightened the ring around the pump, I found it to be a bit loose actually. I hadn't checked it before I originally installed it so I'm kicking myself for that a bit. When I tightened that ring it went about another 1/3 to 1/2 inch around, I just snugged it hand tight. I've been testing it ever since and the temps are a lot better and there has been zero leaking whatsoever! I started my OC from scratch and I've made it up to 4.3GHz at 1.392V and LLC is set to Medium. On AVX IBT I passed 10 runs of Very High, max temp of about 47C and I ran about 15 minutes of prime95 In-Place Large FFTs with max temp at about 49C. I know 15 minutes isn't long but I'll test for longer when I've got time. So far so good, thanks for all the suggestions everyone!

P.S. Why would the pump portion leak like that? I leak tested it inside the case with an external power supply for a couple of hours, maybe 3, and there were no issues whatsoever. I'm wondering if the heat from stress testing the processor built up the pressure inside the loop just enough for the coolant to squeeze out of the slightly loose pump ring that secures it to the reservoir. Ah well. So far so good and I'll push on OCing tomorrow!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Obviously I'm bottlenecked, right?
> I mean, my cpu is only using 25 % or so, that means I'm gpu bottlenecked.... oh wait, my gpu is running about 45 % so obviously Im CPU bottlenecked..... lol .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are actually, yes. But at 240fps no one cares.
> 
> Also those file cabinets make me wanna puke.
Click to expand...

That was at stock, here's my daily oc ( had the CLC set at "silent") not a cabinet to be found


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> because of the pins for fans/dupont connectors ect are made for it


Maybe 22 gauge will do.

You can see this done in a number of components. RJ45 allows 22, 24, and 26. Fan connectors may.


----------



## Mega Man

i dont care about the connectors, it is the crimping tool

you cant buy 22ga stranded by the roll either


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've built my PC the other day, and I started to overclock the CPU today.
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8350
> Motherboard: Gigabyte-990FXA UD3
> 
> I am currently running on a stable 4.6 GHz at 1.47 V. I'd like to get the best out of the CPU after I know what is going on.
> Now, I already know for a fact that my CPU doesn't perform as well as it should, because I know someone with an FX-8350 at Stock speed as well as someone with an inferior i5 processor which perform better than mine.
> 
> I am really confused as to why that is, and I hope you can help me.
> If you need any more info, I will provide it as soon as I can.
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> How are you measuring performance.
> 
> 
> 
> We've all done the same test. Rendered the same videos at the same settings to be exact. And mine suprisingly performed the worst, when it should be the best.
Click to expand...

sigh, UD3s i assume you have a new one ( rev3/4) ALL throttle at a certain wattage ( it is hard coded in bios, I E you can t change it ) they did this to stop them from going boom
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have a question, i was running AVX IBT and i was wondering what stress level most of you use. I tried very high and high but it seems i can't get stable on non of them.


i seem to remember having this convo.... what a year ago ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont care about the connectors, it is the crimping tool
> 
> you cant buy 22ga stranded by the roll either












Still, I hope you are not that demn-ed by that limitation.









I can pick wires of any gauge myself instantly but, those pins and connectors are PITA to find.

Have to be ordered from the US.

But not into those kind of stuff yet so, that's a problem for another day.


----------



## Mega Man

no they dont. most are from china, but i buy what i can @ mdpc !


----------



## By-Tor

Ran IBT @ 5ghz and 2400mhz ram just to see if it could do it.. Very surprised it did it on 1.47v.........



After the top run on 2400mhz ram I ran it again on the rams stock speed of 1600 and can really see a noticable difference between 1600 and 2400mhz memory in the GFLOPS scores...


----------



## mus1mus

Nice chip there!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sigh, UD3s i assume you have a new one ( rev3/4) ALL throttle at a certain wattage ( it is hard coded in bios, I E you can t change it ) they did this to stop them from going boom
> i seem to remember having this convo.... what a year ago ?


Nope, that was about Prime95 iic besides, who cares? I mean, i try to be stable at IBT and it keeps failing on me...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yes it is TY
> 
> Same here never an issue until IBT and loosening my timings did the trick... Even if your memory's at stock loosen the timings a little and maybe bump the voltage up a tad...


I will try, thnx. And what voltage do you mean, of my ram? I already set it to 1.664 in Windows.


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sigh, UD3s i assume you have a new one ( rev3/4) ALL throttle at a certain wattage ( it is hard coded in bios, I E you can t change it ) they did this to stop them from going boom
> 
> Thank you! I am honestly far away of being an PC Expert, could you tell me what is being throttled, because when I check CPU-Z the Core Speed stays the same, and voltage goes up to 1.55V. And yes, I have rev. 4.0.


----------



## tdbone1

here is occt @4.6GHz
after 5hrs it fails


thought it was gonna make it to 8hrs.

going to make a pass with ibt avx and ill add it to the post later

23x multi
1.4V cpu
ultra high llc for cpu
high llc for nb


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey guys, in the process of OCing and I've got a question. Does this temp / OC combo seem high to you? This is at 4.5GHz, 1.392V, passed 10 runs of AVX IBT very high setting max temp was about 57C. Running In-Place large FFTs in prime95 and the picture shows the temps I get. I put LLC from Medium to HIgh. At Medium I was getting a good bit of Vdroop, obviously I exchanged vdroop for vboost and higher temps... maybe I'll try Med again. What do you all think?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Ran IBT @ 5ghz and 2400mhz ram just to see if it could do it.. Very surprised it did it on 1.47v.........
> 
> 
> 
> After the top run on 2400mhz ram I ran it again on the rams stock speed of 1600 and can really see a noticable difference between 1600 and 2400mhz memory in the GFLOPS scores...


because you are not stable yet...

negative results = instability
you need more voltage


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I will try, thnx. And what voltage do you mean, of my ram? I already set it to 1.664 in Windows.


Yeah thats all ready very high.. What are the timings?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> because you are not stable yet...
> 
> negative results = instability
> you need more voltage


Was wondering why they were negative.

thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> because you are not stable yet...
> 
> negative results = instability
> you need more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering why they were negative.
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

aim for +3 results

very high should run closer to the higher end of the +3 (3.88 for me)
max or custom should score in the low +3 (3.06 for me)

0.05v more volts on the Vcore should get you closer if your cooling can handle.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> HI
> I have just installed a Corsair H100i CLC and cannot get my PC to boot into windows using the 100i connected for Link. I keep getting a CPU Fan error on the load screen. I have disconnected the connections to the pump and connected the fans to the PWM connectors at the top of my board and am now able to boot into windows. Has anyone with a 100i had this problem manifest itself and if so how to correct it.
> Don't mind running the 100i this way but would have liked to try out the Link Software.
> 
> Oldbarzo


In the ASUS Advanced BIOS, under the monitoring tab. Select CPU fan and select ignore. I have all my fans plugged into my fan controller. So there is nothing in the CPU/Fan headers. So that is what you need to solve the problem.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Ran IBT @ 5ghz and 2400mhz ram just to see if it could do it.. Very surprised it did it on 1.47v.........
> 
> 
> 
> After the top run on 2400mhz ram I ran it again on the rams stock speed of 1600 and can really see a noticable difference between 1600 and 2400mhz memory in the GFLOPS scores...


- results = Not stable. MOAR VOLTS! MOAR POWA!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sigh, UD3s i assume you have a new one ( rev3/4) ALL throttle at a certain wattage ( it is hard coded in bios, I E you can t change it ) they did this to stop them from going boom
> 
> Thank you! I am honestly far away of being an PC Expert, could you tell me what is being throttled, because when I check CPU-Z the Core Speed stays the same, and voltage goes up to 1.55V. And yes, I have rev. 4.0.
Click to expand...

Your VRMs are what is causing the throttling. Someone mentioned that it starts throttling in the 65-70ºc range earlier in the thread.


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Your VRMs are what is causing the throttling. Someone mentioned that it starts throttling in the 65-70ºc range earlier in the thread.


Thank You! I ordered two 140mm fans the other day and hopefully they will help a little bit.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So I went back and loosened up the CPU block a little bit like cssorkinman does with his and temps are much better. I just made the retention nuts flush with the top of the mounting posts like you said. I also backed LLC down to Medium from High as per FlailScHLAMP's suggestion.
> 
> On a bad note, when I opened up my case to loosen the nuts up I found a little bit of coolant underneath the pump. I had a minor freakout moment but then I realized it could have been infinitely worse. Everything was turned off and unplugged so I checked all the other fittings and found no coolant anywhere else. It looks like it leaked from the pump portion itself, that was the only place there was coolant at all. I tightened the ring around the pump, I found it to be a bit loose actually. I hadn't checked it before I originally installed it so I'm kicking myself for that a bit. When I tightened that ring it went about another 1/3 to 1/2 inch around, I just snugged it hand tight. I've been testing it ever since and the temps are a lot better and there has been zero leaking whatsoever! I started my OC from scratch and I've made it up to 4.3GHz at 1.392V and LLC is set to Medium. On AVX IBT I passed 10 runs of Very High, max temp of about 47C and I ran about 15 minutes of prime95 In-Place Large FFTs with max temp at about 49C. I know 15 minutes isn't long but I'll test for longer when I've got time. So far so good, thanks for all the suggestions everyone!
> 
> P.S. Why would the pump portion leak like that? I leak tested it inside the case with an external power supply for a couple of hours, maybe 3, and there were no issues whatsoever. I'm wondering if the heat from stress testing the processor built up the pressure inside the loop just enough for the coolant to squeeze out of the slightly loose pump ring that secures it to the reservoir. Ah well. So far so good and I'll push on OCing tomorrow!


So I'm at 4.5GHz, LLC Medium, 1.44V Vcore (1.392V during load) and I'm failing AVX IBT on the 8/10 runs, max temp is 57C. Ambients are about 25-27C. I feel like this isn't going so well, suggestions? Should I reseat my CPU block or something? I feel like I should have much better temps...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So I went back and loosened up the CPU block a little bit like cssorkinman does with his and temps are much better. I just made the retention nuts flush with the top of the mounting posts like you said. I also backed LLC down to Medium from High as per FlailScHLAMP's suggestion.
> 
> On a bad note, when I opened up my case to loosen the nuts up I found a little bit of coolant underneath the pump. I had a minor freakout moment but then I realized it could have been infinitely worse. Everything was turned off and unplugged so I checked all the other fittings and found no coolant anywhere else. It looks like it leaked from the pump portion itself, that was the only place there was coolant at all. I tightened the ring around the pump, I found it to be a bit loose actually. I hadn't checked it before I originally installed it so I'm kicking myself for that a bit. When I tightened that ring it went about another 1/3 to 1/2 inch around, I just snugged it hand tight. I've been testing it ever since and the temps are a lot better and there has been zero leaking whatsoever! I started my OC from scratch and I've made it up to 4.3GHz at 1.392V and LLC is set to Medium. On AVX IBT I passed 10 runs of Very High, max temp of about 47C and I ran about 15 minutes of prime95 In-Place Large FFTs with max temp at about 49C. I know 15 minutes isn't long but I'll test for longer when I've got time. So far so good, thanks for all the suggestions everyone!
> 
> P.S. Why would the pump portion leak like that? I leak tested it inside the case with an external power supply for a couple of hours, maybe 3, and there were no issues whatsoever. I'm wondering if the heat from stress testing the processor built up the pressure inside the loop just enough for the coolant to squeeze out of the slightly loose pump ring that secures it to the reservoir. Ah well. So far so good and I'll push on OCing tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm at 4.5GHz, LLC Medium, 1.44V Vcore (1.392V during load) and I'm failing AVX IBT on the 8/10 runs, max temp is 57C. Ambients are about 25-27C. I feel like this isn't going so well, suggestions? Should I reseat my CPU block or something? I feel like I should have much better temps...
Click to expand...

whens the last time you cleaned your loop? didn't you just re seat your block? check your paste etc..

are your gpus in the loop also?

those are warm ambient.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whens the last time you cleaned your loop? didn't you just re seat your block? check your paste etc..
> 
> are your gpus in the loop also?
> 
> those are warm ambient.


I just installed this loop for the first time ever yesterday. I had jacked up the initial CPU block installation so I did re-TIM and re-seat it. This is a CPU only loop, I didn't have the cash-money to put the GPUs under yet. That's for the future. The ambients are more like 24-25C, though the room where my computer is can be a little warmer sometimes.

So I take it you think those volts / temps are abnormal? By a lot or just a little? Am I expecting too much from this loop? Can I ask more questions? Am I crazy? I think I'm crazy...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whens the last time you cleaned your loop? didn't you just re seat your block? check your paste etc..
> 
> are your gpus in the loop also?
> 
> those are warm ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed this loop for the first time ever yesterday. I had jacked up the initial CPU block installation so I did re-TIM and re-seat it. This is a CPU only loop, I didn't have the cash-money to put the GPUs under yet. That's for the future. The ambients are more like 24-25C, though the room where my computer is can be a little warmer sometimes.
> 
> So I take it you think those volts / temps are abnormal? By a lot or just a little?
Click to expand...

Yes, they are highish for the volts.

but not really outside the realm of a low leak chip. if you can make it stable with 1.4-1.42 under load, this might be the case

however i'd feel better in your position to remount, and do a proper job. IE making sure both surfaces are spotless before applying TIM, making sure you've got even pressure. (this may be easier with an empty loop so you can disconnect hoses)

Maybe you neeed to turn up your fans or your pump.. not so cut and dry with a custom loop/.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> So I'm at 4.5GHz, LLC Medium, 1.44V Vcore (1.392V during load) and I'm failing AVX IBT on the 8/10 runs, max temp is 57C. Ambients are about 25-27C. I feel like this isn't going so well, suggestions? Should I reseat my CPU block or something? I feel like I should have much better temps...


make llc = high

the way I think about it is like this.
the 1.44v you have it set to is actually lower then the volts when under load.
which don't really make to much since if your 1.44v is based off getting into windows and it working ok while your there.

under load it causes more stress on the cpu then while just booting up or running basic tasks in windows/Linux

im at 1.4v with llc = ultra high for cpu
when under load my volts barely change from the 1.4v I have manually set for cpu in bios
note im not ibt stable
still trying to dial it in


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Yes, they are highish for the volts.
> 
> but not really outside the realm of a low leak chip.
> 
> however i'd feel better in your position to remount, and do a proper job. IE making sure both surfaces are spotless before applying TIM, making sure you've got even pressure. (this may be easier with an empty loop so you can disconnect hoses)
> 
> Maybe you neeed to turn up your fans or your pump.. not so cut and dry with a custom loop/.


I'll reseat everything on Friday. Gotta run out of town for a bit tomorrow... It is such a pain in the buttocks to take it all apart, I won't drain anything though. I'm out of coolant







I'll re-TIM and reseat the CPU block, maybe I didn't put enough TIM on in the first place. Also, the fans I'm using at 1200rpm Xinrulian fans. I know they're not that high speed but I didn't want my rig to scream. I also thought I could fit a UT60 up there in push/pull but I don't have room for that... woopsy.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Yes, they are highish for the volts.
> 
> but not really outside the realm of a low leak chip.
> 
> however i'd feel better in your position to remount, and do a proper job. IE making sure both surfaces are spotless before applying TIM, making sure you've got even pressure. (this may be easier with an empty loop so you can disconnect hoses)
> 
> Maybe you neeed to turn up your fans or your pump.. not so cut and dry with a custom loop/.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll reseat everything on Friday. Gotta run out of town for a bit tomorrow... It is such a pain in the buttocks to take it all apart, I won't drain anything though. I'm out of coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll re-TIM and reseat the CPU block, maybe I didn't put enough TIM on in the first place. Also, the fans I'm using at 1200rpm Xinrulian fans. I know they're not that high speed but I didn't want my rig to scream. I also thought I could fit a UT60 up there in push/pull but I don't have room for that... woopsy.
Click to expand...

big water bottle ideally from distilled water and just reuse the fairly fresh coolant..

waste not...if it is that new.


----------



## By-Tor

Looks better now... Took 1.47v @ 4.8ghz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Looks better now... Took 1.47v @ 4.8ghz


much


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> big water bottle ideally from distilled water and just reuse the fairly fresh coolant..
> 
> waste not...if it is that new.


I'll do a plain ol' re-TIM and reseat on Friday, if I'm still having issues then I'll tear it all down and redo it... ::le sigh::

Anybody like the Koolance GRS-CP004P TIM over MX-4?


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Looks better now... Took 1.47v @ 4.8ghz


sure would like to see that whole page in hwinfo64 so I can see your max temps and min temps

could you please rerun and post the same thing but with the whole capture of hwinfo64?
try and run small fft in p95 for a few passes as it will really make those temps a lot higher too


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> big water bottle ideally from distilled water and just reuse the fairly fresh coolant..
> 
> waste not...if it is that new.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a plain ol' re-TIM and reseat on Friday, if I'm still having issues then I'll tear it all down and redo it... ::le sigh::
> 
> Anybody like the Koolance GRS-CP004P TIM over MX-4?
Click to expand...

MX-4 is pretty good.

never used koolance's stuff. maybe it is like arctic silver.. needs a curing time. ??


----------



## StrongForce

just wondering about something, now that the core temp limit is 70° (according to AMD..) what of the socket temp ? can it be higher 75-80 or what you guys recommend, only during IBT though of course.. when I checked the other day after a BF4 session my cores not even hit 55 i think


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> just wondering about something, now that the core temp limit is 70° (according to AMD..) what of the socket temp ? can it be higher 75-80 or what you guys recommend, only during IBT though of course.. when I checked the other day after a BF4 session my cores not even hit 55 i think


i try to hold a metric of no higher then 10* over the cores. so 82-85 would be my quit stress test point. as i'll let my cores go a touch over for a few seconds but if it stay over i''l stop IBT.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> big water bottle ideally from distilled water and just reuse the fairly fresh coolant..
> 
> waste not...if it is that new.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a plain ol' re-TIM and reseat on Friday, if I'm still having issues then I'll tear it all down and redo it... ::le sigh::
> 
> Anybody like the Koolance GRS-CP004P TIM over MX-4?
Click to expand...

After reviewing your situation I wonder if you are reading the correct temperature it sounds like where the socket temp should be, not cpu. What are you using to read temperatures with?

Also, koolance ships that block with a clear plastic sheet over the block, you did remove that didn't you?

Another possibility is that the heatspreader on your chip isnt flat, have you checked for that?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> sure would like to see that whole page in hwinfo64 so I can see your max temps and min temps
> 
> could you please rerun and post the same thing but with the whole capture of hwinfo64?
> try and run small fft in p95 for a few passes as it will really make those temps a lot higher too


here ya go..


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> After reviewing your situation I wonder if you are reading the correct temperature it sounds like where the socket temp should be, not cpu. What are you using to read temperatures with?
> 
> Also, koolance ships that block with a clear plastic sheet over the block, you did remove that didn't you?
> 
> Another possibility is that the heatspreader on your chip isnt flat, have you checked for that?


Now that you mention it... You may be right. Using that picture for reference, it indicates my CPU is 62C while CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package indicate 53C. Usually the socket is a little higher than the CPU itself, right?Especially since I don't have a fan pointed at my VRMs or the back of the socket. Also, I haven't changed the name on any of those sensors so have I had the package temp and CPU temp mixed up for that long?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Now that you mention it... You may be right. Using that picture for reference, it indicates my CPU is 62C while CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package indicate 53C. Usually the socket is a little higher than the CPU itself, right?Especially since I don't have a fan pointed at my VRMs or the back of the socket. Also, I haven't changed the name on any of those sensors so have I had the package temp and CPU temp mixed up for that long?


HI

sorry my naff pic lol


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HI
> 
> sorry my naff pic lol


Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. I've been looking at the wrong dang temp. I feel quite foolish. Sorry for all the bother ladies and gents, I'll crawl back into my hole now...









Thanks for the pics Gerty, looks like that's exactly what I needed...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. I've been looking at the wrong dang temp. I feel quite foolish. Sorry for all the bother ladies and gents, I'll crawl back into my hole now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics Gerty, looks like that's exactly what I needed...


its alright man







it can be quite confusing lol

personally i dont know why they have cpu0 and package the same its just confusing, u can hide values too


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Well I'll be a monkey's uncle. I've been looking at the wrong dang temp. I feel quite foolish. Sorry for all the bother ladies and gents, I'll crawl back into my hole now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics Gerty, looks like that's exactly what I needed...
> 
> 
> 
> its alright man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can be quite confusing lol
> 
> personally i dont know why they have cpu0 and package the same its just confusing, u can hide values too
Click to expand...

or rename them..

"random sensor nonsense" for example


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> here ya go..


Those are some really nice temps. you sure you can't go higher?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yeah thats all ready very high.. What are the timings?


high? Stock volts is 1.5v stock timings witch are, 8-9-9-24 CR1 it doesn't matter if i am on CR1 or CR2 because it crashed on me both ways...

So you are suggesting to lower the voltage of the RAM could result in stability?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> high? Stock volts is 1.5v stock timings witch are, 8-9-9-24 CR1 it doesn't matter if i am on CR1 or CR2 because it crashed on me both ways...
> 
> So you are suggesting to lower the voltage of the RAM could result in stability?


It actually can by reducing the overall voltage to the IMC.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its alright man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can be quite confusing lol
> 
> personally i dont know why they have cpu0 and package the same its just confusing, u can hide values too


I've hidden a few of the values already so I'll have to go back in and clean it up a bit more...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or rename them..
> 
> "random sensor nonsense" for example


Yeah, I renamed CPU to CPU Socket so as not to get confused again.

Thanks again for all the help everyone!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Those are some really nice temps. you sure you can't go higher?


I'm sure I could take it up over 5ghz....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> high? Stock volts is 1.5v stock timings witch are, 8-9-9-24 CR1 it doesn't matter if i am on CR1 or CR2 because it crashed on me both ways...
> 
> So you are suggesting to lower the voltage of the RAM could result in stability?


try loosening up the timings... try 9,10,9, 28 cr1 on the stock voltage and if it fails bump the volts up a little at a time..


----------



## hurricane28

I don't understand, why should i loosen up the timings from the ones that this is rated for? I got this ram for a reason and that is because of its tight timings.. i try stock volts. Thnx for the info tho


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't understand, why should i loosen up the timings from the ones that this is rated for? I got this ram for a reason and that is because of its tight timings.. i try stock volts. Thnx for the info tho


My Sammies are 1600/CL11 stock, but can run at 1600/CL7 up to 2400/CL11 all day playing games and even running prime95 and OCCT. For whatever reason IBT won't pass with any voltage as long as it's at CL7.

Just give it a try...What have you got to lose...


----------



## hurricane28

Well i want it to run at its stock speeds you know. If there is any program that is just as good as this and it passes i am happy. If i have to set the timings lower that when its rated for the program is not that great for me, do you understand what i am trying to say?


----------



## By-Tor

Yes I understand you want what you paid for and nothing wrong with that, but I'm just trying to nail down your problem part way around the world.

Have you run memtest on this ram?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yes I understand you want what you paid for and nothing wrong with that, but I'm just trying to nail down your problem part way around the world.
> 
> Have you run memtest on this ram?


Exactly! I don't like to run my hardware below the speed its advertised for.

I can assure you there is nothing wrong with my RAM, its G.Skill and yes i have run memtest some time ago and there was nothing wrong with it.

I think my Windows is being wrong at me, i get strange things like, no screen when i boot, programs that simply won't install anymore etc.


----------



## By-Tor

Just trying to help....

Good luck


----------



## StrongForce

Got it stable at 4.7, now sadly struggling on 4.8 ! however, one thing bothers me here.. :



so yea judging by the result, something is wrong here, now I'm wondering why it would pass the test altought it's unstable..went on OCCT and after 1.30 boom

PS: I'm now soon at 1.51 on the Vcore in the bios, am I starting to go too high or ? I don't wanna fry anything, maybe I should just go back to 4.7 for now !

Since I can't see the VRM temps on this board.. we never know.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Just trying to help....
> 
> Good luck


Yes and i appreciate your help but i get little annoyed when it seems my system cannot be stable... its not you but my system that annoys me a lot..

Everyone can be stable but me..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Got it stable at 4.7, now sadly struggling on 4.8 ! however, one thing bothers me here.. :
> 
> 
> 
> so yea judging by the result, something is wrong here, now I'm wondering why it would pass the test altought it's unstable..went on OCCT and after 1.30 boom
> 
> PS: I'm now soon at 1.51 on the Vcore in the bios, am I starting to go too high or ? I don't wanna fry anything, maybe I should just go back to 4.7 for now !
> 
> Since I can't see the VRM temps on this board.. we never know.


try 1.524v core with high llc (not very high)


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes and i appreciate your help but i get little annoyed when it seems my system cannot be stable... its not you but my system that annoys me a lot..
> 
> Everyone can be stable but me..


Understand it can drive you nuts...


----------



## hurricane28

Yes it does.. at some time i can throw it out of the window









I do think i have to run memtest like you suggested because i don't see any reason why my CPU is not stable at ANY voltage at ANY LLC so it must be my RAM.

What memtest would you suggest and what is the best way to test it? I did it some time ago in Windows but some say its best to test it on a USB stick.?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try 1.524v core with high llc (not very high)


1.525 didn't do it, 1.53 made me stable for 3.30mn on OCCT mmh, not sure I want to go much further just yet lol. and also it's not the HT/NB because I only had to increase a wee bit of voltage for it to get stable at 4.7 and now I increased a fair bit just to test, damn.

PS: whats your clocks/voltage guys (high OC's)

Ok so 1.5370 had me going for 4.35mn.. seems like I'm getting there, the Vcore is still oscillating between 1.49 and 1.5 in OCCT on load so maybe I just need a wee bit more to have it stay at 1.5.. so 1.54+ it is I guess, I gonna touch VRM's see how hot they are next time, most likely gonna burn my fingers lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1.524v in bios.. 1.488v underload in OS

high LLC 4.65 ghz


----------



## StrongForce

ok cool thanks for sharing, tryed 1.537 even, still crashed but at 7.28mn this time, hah, I'm getting there.. I guess for now I'll just keep my stable 4.7 though ! quite happy with that already.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it does.. at some time i can throw it out of the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think i have to run memtest like you suggested because i don't see any reason why my CPU is not stable at ANY voltage at ANY LLC so it must be my RAM.
> 
> What memtest would you suggest and what is the best way to test it? I did it some time ago in Windows but some say its best to test it on a USB stick.?


Just download the latest one and burn it to a CD and restart your rig and let it run. I myself do not like the USB way of doing it, but thats just me...


----------



## hurricane28

I have the latest version and let it run for 40 minutes and i had zero warnings or errors.

I think i will return my chip and get another one because it seems this one does not like to overclock at all. But how do i cancel things out? like, maybe its the CPU or maybe its the motherboard?


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> here ya go..


wow
only 15mins of p95 small fft?
your coolant isn't even hot yet.
the most intense runs are still yet to come in p95
run for 1 and 15 mins at least
then let me know what the temps say








if it completes that far
it will probably only go up to a few C more so you should still be fine but 15mins or P95 isn't that much of a test
barely 1 test run


----------



## tdbone1

can someone tell me why all 10 tests pass (showing in the right pane of IBT) but at the very end it fails with this error?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> wow
> only 15mins of p95 small fft?
> your coolant isn't even hot yet.
> the most intense runs are still yet to come in p95
> run for 1 and 15 mins at least
> then let me know what the temps say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it completes that far
> it will probably only go up to a few C more so you should still be fine but 15mins or P95 isn't that much of a test
> barely 1 test run


Here's an 80 min pass. Stayed at 54c 99.9% of the run and about half way through it spiked to 59 in a split second and drop right back off..


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Now that you mention it... You may be right. Using that picture for reference, it indicates my CPU is 62C while CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package indicate 53C. Usually the socket is a little higher than the CPU itself, right?Especially since I don't have a fan pointed at my VRMs or the back of the socket. Also, I haven't changed the name on any of those sensors so have I had the package temp and CPU temp mixed up for that long?
> 
> 
> 
> HI
> 
> sorry my naff pic lol
Click to expand...

Is there a guide somewhere as to what the rest of the values are?

I've been looking at the wrong temp, I still have quite a ways to go then!


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's an 80 min pass. Stayed at 54c 99.9% of the run and about half way through it spiked to 59 in a split second and drop right back off..


very very nice and thanks for sharing your info.

you must have a pretty nice water cooling system setup.
your temps are way way better then my h100i

I can run at 1.45v and cpu llc ultra high but my core cpu avg = 64C and the cpu package is over 70C and that still isn't stable but I can play BF4 all day long and pass and 3dmark or heavan or anything else.
just no burntests. I do think I got P95 stable for 90mins or so.

I can not get rid of that ibt avx error at the end of the 10th pass
what is going on?

I got troubles trying to maintain even a 4.6 stable oc
I think it might be my cpu/nb volts or something like that
I usually have its LLC = high also
I don't know.
ran my memtest86 v5.1 for 4 hrs (that's how long it took to complete) but it did with no problems


----------



## By-Tor

Not sure why you keep failing at the end of the IBT run, kinda strange...

Yeah I'm not a fan of those prebuilt/sealed water cooling setups and have a dual loop setup in rig with one for the CPU (pump, res. block, 360 rad, push/pull fans)and one for the GPU's (pump, res.blocks, 240 rad push/pull fans)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Not sure why you keep failing at the end of the IBT run, kinda strange...
> 
> Yeah I'm not a fan of those prebuilt/sealed water cooling setups and have a dual loop setup in rig with one for the CPU (pump, res. block, 360 rad, push/pull fans)and one for the GPU's (pump, res.blocks, 240 rad push/pull fans)


are those shrouds on that rad in the bottom?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> are those shrouds on that rad in the bottom?


yes between the fans and the rad...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't understand, why should i loosen up the timings from the ones that this is rated for? I got this ram for a reason and that is because of its tight timings.. i try stock volts. Thnx for the info tho


just because you buy ram that can run at those speeds, does not mean those speeds are approved for intel, does not mean your IMC can, does not mean your board can

lota issues that can affect it


----------



## Alanthor

So..







I bought the FX-8320 about 3 days ago, and I am very satisfied. Went from a FX-4300, bigger step than I expected!
And of course, the first thing I did, even before launching the OS, was to start OC, haha.

Currently, its 4.6GHz, 2200MHz HT-Link/NB Freq, 200MHz Bus speed. 1.428Vcore. LLC 75%. Also, the CPU/NB voltage is 1.3 if I recall right.
I havent tested it with Prime. That isnt so important for me, aslong as it's stable with BF4 im happy. And it is.

Max temp in BF4 - 55C
Max VRM temp - 65-70C

CPU Temp idle - 39C

Specs:
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
AMD FX-8320
Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212 with Arctic Cooling MX-4
8GB 1600MHz XMP RAM
Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB
Cooler Master G650M


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

why... gaben.. why...

that cooler.. AGAIN...


----------



## Mega Man

it haunts us.....


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why... gaben.. why...
> 
> that cooler.. AGAIN...


What?..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it haunts us.....


so true lol its amazing how many people have this cooler








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Is there a guide somewhere as to what the rest of the values are?
> 
> I've been looking at the wrong temp, I still have quite a ways to go then!


it depends on your mobo, post a screenshot of hwinfo64 and we'll try to help


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just because you buy ram that can run at those speeds, does not mean those speeds are approved for intel, does not mean your IMC can, does not mean your board can
> 
> lota issues that can affect it


I hear you but is it not so that every 8350 should handle 1866MHz ram? I now know that my ram is not defective so i want to cancel more options out you know. It sounds very unlikely to me that even on 1.520vcore i cannot get 4.8 IBT stable.

I tried high LLC, medium LLC regular LLC etc. at first i thought it has too much voltage so i set it to 1.488 and still not stable. than i set it to 1.552 and still not stable. Can it be that my chip has degraded or something?

I mentioned before that my windows is playing tricks as well so maybe that is an possibility also?


----------



## hurricane28

I give up, i set the ram to 1600Mhz with the stock 8-9-9-24 timings and even then its not stable at any voltage or any LLC so it must be the chip than. I go call my retail shop and tell them this one is dead and i need another one. This is making me nuts man, this chip is utter crap i discovered...


----------



## antilluminati

hi, i buy gskill sniper cl9 4gbx2 1866 for mi fx8350, and in auto set 1600mhz, manual 1866 ok, but HT link in auto down to 2200mhz with manual 1866mhz ram. (ht 2600mhz stock)

i upload manually 1866mhz ram & 2600mhz ht? or i put in auto ht? = 1866mhz ram + 2200mhz ht. Or all auto = 1600mhz + 2600mhz ht.


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antilluminati*
> 
> hi, i buy gskill sniper cl9 4gbx2 1866 for mi fx8350, and in auto set 1600mhz, manual 1866 ok, but HT link in auto down to 2200mhz with manual 1866mhz ram. (ht 2600mhz stock)
> 
> i upload manually 1866mhz ram & 2600mhz ht? or i put in auto ht? = 1866mhz ram + 2200mhz ht. Or all auto = 1600mhz + 2600mhz ht.


My advice would always be "Keep your HT link and NB Frequency on auto" But that might just be that I dont know so much about those things, hehe.

I have a question for ya all.. I really hope for some answers!

Right now, I got 4.6GHz, all multiplier. The Vcore is on 1.428v when surfing etc, 1.440v in full load. CPU LLC is on 75%, HT Link and NB Freq is 2200MHz.. Cool'N'Quiet disabled, C1E enabled, C6 state enabled, APM Master Auto. And core activation on auto.

The thing is, now when I have a stable OC, I want it to cut the power a little at moments just like now, surfing, idle etc, I dont know if it's called downclocking or whatever, I hope u guys understand me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> GET RID OF AI SUITE and HWMONITOR, HWINFO64 is all you need! ITE Sensor=Socket, FX8320 = core. Socket is not to exceed 72C, Core 62C.


Very late, but - were you corrected? It's 70°C on the CORES / Package - +10°C for socket is advised.

Damn, peeps don't spread bad info!


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I give up, i set the ram to 1600Mhz with the stock 8-9-9-24 timings and even then its not stable at any voltage or any LLC so it must be the chip than. I go call my retail shop and tell them this one is dead and i need another one. This is making me nuts man, this chip is utter crap i discovered...


You may find (as I have with the Saberkitty) that you have slight vDroop on the DRAM Volts. Up it a notch or 2 at stock see if this helps.

I also noticed that AIDA64 shows my RAM kit as needing 1.35 Volts on the IMC







- which is something I've never thought about! ie. adding volts for certain RAM to be 'stable'.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You may find (as I have with the Saberkitty) that you have slight vDroop on the DRAM Volts. Up it a notch or 2 at stock see if this helps.
> 
> I also noticed that AIDA64 shows my RAM kit as needing 1.35 Volts on the IMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - which is something I've never thought about! ie. adding volts for certain RAM to be 'stable'.


I did run memtest for 40 minutes and the ram was completely stable. I did notice an vdroop so i set it a little higher in the bios to have 1.505v under load and it idles at 1.488.

where did you see what voltage your IMC needs in AIDA64? I am most certain its not my ram that holds me back but my chip that does not like overclocking beyond 4.6, i called the retail shop and tomorrow i get a new 8350







hopefully it does its job better than this otherwise i keep returning it until i get a good one


----------



## tdbone1

I have tried and tried with ibt avx in 1st post here.

I loaded factory defaults in bios then changed these to manual settings
multi = 17.5
turbo = disabled
fsb = 200
pci = 100
nb = 2200
ht = 2600
ram = 1066 (just to take any problems out if there)
everything else on auto

so basically these are all stock settings

IBT AVX will pass sometimes and will fail sometimes

my system is stable
there is something wrong with ibt avx and why people are not saying this is pretty strange to me.
I have the ibt.exe and the linpack.exe set to run as admin on both of them

what is really going on with this and why aren't people testing the 20min "very hard" test and posting their results?
I think people have switch over to OCCT and cinebench for quick testing for stability
they still use P95 (it appears) for long test
my memtest86 5.1 passes with flying colors

I have tested on both me sets of ram
(4x1GB sticks) and also (2x2GB sticks)

same thing
this is a pretty fresh install of win8.1 with hardly anything extra added
pretty basic setup and if ibt avx was stable it should not be failing at stock settings

all my numbers pass in ibt avx (on all 10 passes) every single time but at the very very end I get that error.

I know someone has to know something about this???
is there an ibt avx thread?


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I have tried and tried with ibt avx in 1st post here.
> 
> I loaded factory defaults in bios then changed these to manual settings
> multi = 17.5
> turbo = disabled
> fsb = 200
> pci = 100
> nb = 2200
> ht = 2600
> ram = 1066 (just to take any problems out if there)
> everything else on auto
> 
> so basically these are all stock settings
> 
> IBT AVX will pass sometimes and will fail sometimes
> 
> my system is stable
> there is something wrong with ibt avx and why people are not saying this is pretty strange to me.
> I have the ibt.exe and the linpack.exe set to run as admin on both of them
> 
> what is really going on with this and why aren't people testing the 20min "very hard" test and posting their results?
> I think people have switch over to OCCT and cinebench for quick testing for stability
> they still use P95 (it appears) for long test
> my memtest86 5.1 passes with flying colors
> 
> I have tested on both me sets of ram
> (4x1GB sticks) and also (2x2GB sticks)
> 
> same thing
> this is a pretty fresh install of win8.1 with hardly anything extra added
> pretty basic setup and if ibt avx was stable it should not be failing at stock settings
> 
> all my numbers pass in ibt avx (on all 10 passes) every single time but at the very very end I get that error.
> 
> I know someone has to know something about this???
> is there an ibt avx thread?


But uhm... I see no overclock there.
Btw, dont use IBT on AMD FX processors. Sure, they might work with them and so on, but I would recommend OCCT or Prime95 latest version optimized for AMD.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> But uhm... I see no overclock there.
> Btw, dont use IBT on AMD FX processors. Sure, they might work with them and so on, but I would recommend OCCT or Prime95 latest version optimized for AMD.


1st I think ibt avx uses the same linpack binaries in P95 and OCCT or at least OCCT
occt has option for AVX extension which is what IBT AVX also has.

like I said ibt avx is giving good results on all 10 passes
its only at the very end where it is having problems when it pops up that error after the 10th pass finishes with correct results in the ibt avx right hand window pane

something not right

I can run that test 10 times at Default Bios settings and it will pass 2x

also note if I change the number of passes to 1 in ibt avx the numbers also pass but will fail with that message at the end of that pass

something not right

red has said that he uses ibt avx to "quickly" check for instability and I think hes right.
it would be great if I could freaking trust that app
im at default settings with h100i and I don't think it even breaks 30C under full load on all 8 cores.
it might not be 30C but its damn low temps


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> But uhm... I see no overclock there.
> Btw, dont use IBT on AMD FX processors. Sure, they might work with them and so on, but I would recommend OCCT or Prime95 latest version optimized for AMD.


Nothing wrong with IBT AVX people in this thread have used it for well over a year now

cant dismiss the program coz a few cant get stable


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antilluminati*
> 
> hi, i buy gskill sniper cl9 4gbx2 1866 for mi fx8350, and in auto set 1600mhz, manual 1866 ok, but HT link in auto down to 2200mhz with manual 1866mhz ram. (ht 2600mhz stock)
> 
> i upload manually 1866mhz ram & 2600mhz ht? or i put in auto ht? = 1866mhz ram + 2200mhz ht. Or all auto = 1600mhz + 2600mhz ht.


You can set your HT back to 2600mhz that's what it is at stock. You can also set your ram however you want that's still stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did run memtest for 40 minutes and the ram was completely stable. I did notice an vdroop so i set it a little higher in the bios to have 1.505v under load and it idles at 1.488.
> 
> where did you see what voltage your IMC needs in AIDA64? I am most certain its not my ram that holds me back but my chip that does not like overclocking beyond 4.6, i called the retail shop and tomorrow i get a new 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully it does its job better than this otherwise i keep returning it until i get a good one


Isn't this the second chip you are returning? lol If thats the case i think it's quite a coincidence you got 2 bad chips in a row.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why... gaben.. why...
> 
> that cooler.. AGAIN...


Lol the trend continues pretty sad that it doesn't even really outperform the stock cooler on these chips.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> You can set your HT back to 2600mhz that's what it is at stock. You can also set your ram however you want that's still stable.
> Isn't this the second chip you are returning? lol If thats the case i think it's quite a coincidence you got 2 bad chips in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol the trend continues pretty sad that it doesn't even really outperform the stock cooler on these chips.


Yeah this is the second chip that i return







and yes its quite an coincidence that this is the second chip that does not overclock well.
Does says a lot about AMD binning chips if you ask me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah this is the second chip that i return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes its quite an coincidence that this is the second chip that does not overclock well.
> Does says a lot about AMD binning chips if you ask me


or maybe user error


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> or maybe user error


LOl yeah maybe both









I did literally everything i could to get this nuclear chip stable at 4.8Ghz but it was not meant to be so i exchange it for another and hopefully that one is better.

fingers crossed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOl yeah maybe both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did literally everything i could to get this nuclear chip stable at 4.8Ghz but it was not meant to be so i exchange it for another and hopefully that one is better.
> 
> fingers crossed


aye fingers xed for ya.....i doubt they will change it after this next time, u might get stuck with a worse one lol

just a thought


----------



## Wurdl

Guys, luckily the store which I ordered the GiBy 990-FXA-UD3 from lets me return the motherboard. I had no idea it was this bad for overclocking :/
Can you guys please recommend me a good mobo for overclocking in the $130.00 - $150.00 range? Thanks.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Guys, luckily the store which I ordered the GiBy 990-FXA-UD3 from lets me return the motherboard. I had no idea it was this bad for overclocking :/
> Can you guys please recommend me a good mobo for overclocking in the $130.00 - $150.00 range? Thanks.


I know it's a little above what you wanted to spend, but Sabertooth is a beast and takes everything I throw at it..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why... gaben.. why...
> 
> that cooler.. AGAIN...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO, NOT AGAIN! THE HORRORS OF THOSE DISGUSTING COPPER HEATPIPES, WHYYY SANDY BRIDGE WHYYY?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Very late, but - were you corrected? It's 70°C on the CORES / Package - +10°C for socket is advised.
> 
> Damn, peeps don't spread bad info!


I heard about the AMD Overdrive thermal overhead thing, saying that. I saw someone (for sure a regular on the thread) revert to the old Phenom II 62C\70C thermal limits recently when telling somebody about the temps to aim for, so I assumed that maybe AOD was using Socket Temp (AKA Motherboard ITE sensors).

Edit: IBT AVX is also by far one of the most useful stress-testing tools around, I find it more convenient than Prime when I need the computer back in service quick.


----------



## X-Alt

Whoops, doublepost


----------



## Wurdl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I know it's a little above what you wanted to spend, but Sabertooth is a beast and takes everything I throw at it..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877


Thank you, I would be willing to pay for it, it's not all that much expensiver either. I'll probably go for it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Most people don't post them because they are already stable....I periodically run ibt AVX to make sure my overclock is still stable and performing well...also a lot of people have come to this thread lately and refuse to properly and thoroughly test their overclock.... if it's fully stable in my opinion it should pass any test you throw at it... memtest at least 12 hours, prime up to 24 hours, ibt AVX passes... maybe it's overkill a bit but I have yet to crash or freeze since doing it this way... I'm not saying do this for every setting change I'm saying once you can pass a decent amount of shorter tests and you think it's stable run it balls out and know is stable


----------



## Alanthor

I installed my FX-8320 about 3-4 days ago, with Arctic Cooling MX-4. My application method was laying out a lil dot in the middle of the CPU. But the heatsink installation was a mess.. I couldnt get the screws in the holes, so the heatsink went like left n right, back n forth and so oooon..

Would it be wise to reseat the thermal compound? CPU Socket temp gets around 55C in BF4 load, and goes up to 60C in 5min Prime95... Or isnt the thermal compound that sensitive?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I heard about the AMD Overdrive thermal overhead thing. I saw someone (possibly MegaMan, can not confirm but a regular on the thread) revert to the old Phenom II thermal limits.
> 
> Edit: Doublepost Merging


That seems weird. Just go with the new facts. 70°C core. keep your socket within 10° + of that!

My Saberkitty throws a warning above 65°C on the socket!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye fingers xed for ya.....i doubt they will change it after this next time, u might get stuck with a worse one lol
> 
> just a thought


I already called them and they said that they will exchange it and not even test it but sending it back to AMD.

Ive heard that the silicon of chips get better over time so i hope the fella was right


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *I already called them and they said that they will exchange it* and not even test it but sending it back to AMD.
> 
> Ive heard that the silicon of chips get better over time so i hope the fella was right


i meant after u get your new one lol


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> Thank you, I would be willing to pay for it, it's not all that much expensiver either. I'll probably go for it.


I might be putting my cvf-z up for sale
still has manuf warranty til 2017
might sell cpu and ram too


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> I installed my FX-8320 about 3-4 days ago, with Arctic Cooling MX-4. My application method was laying out a lil dot in the middle of the CPU. But the heatsink installation was a mess.. I couldnt get the screws in the holes, so the heatsink went like left n right, back n forth and so oooon..
> 
> Would it be wise to reseat the thermal compound? CPU Socket temp gets around 55C in BF4 load, and goes up to 60C in 5min Prime95... Or isnt the thermal compound that sensitive?


Please, anyone?


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nothing wrong with IBT AVX people in this thread have used it for well over a year now
> 
> cant dismiss the program coz a few cant get stable


I see ppl using it and getting same thing im getting

failed at the end of the 10th pass even when the pass (passed correctly)

I don't see a lot of ppl putting pics up of it passing
for suck a quick test you would think everyone would use it but for some reason they are not.

also how is it OCCT which uses linpack binaries goes for hrs and hrs until I get an error?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> That seems weird. Just go with the new facts. 70°C core. keep your socket within 10° + of that!
> 
> My Saberkitty throws a warning above 65°C on the socket!


I made it to 69C on the socket and maxed 64.5C (1.48V, my Glacer's paste isnt the greatest, getting MX4 on my next change) on the core, so I am in the green zone. I was always afraid my Socket temp was reaching the max, thanks for that! I only heard that the core limit changed to 70C with the recent AOD update, and people were still frequently referring to 62C.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i meant after u get your new one lol


Oh yeah i get you now lol

Well that is one of my concerns as well and there is still a risk the new one is even worse than the one i have now...

I could get it stable in Prime95 for 1 hour tho but i think IBT is more taxing for the CPU and so determines an better overall stability IMO.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Nothing wrong with IBT AVX people in this thread have used it for well over a year now
> 
> cant dismiss the program coz a few cant get stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see ppl using it and getting same thing im getting
> 
> failed at the end of the 10th pass even when the pass (passed correctly)
> 
> I don't see a lot of ppl putting pics up of it passing
> for suck a quick test you would think everyone would use it but for some reason they are not.
> 
> also how is it OCCT which uses linpack binaries goes for hrs and hrs until I get an error?
Click to expand...












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










UAC is taking the piss outta ya.. .

UAC and IBT don't get along well.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> You can set your HT back to 2600mhz that's what it is at stock. You can also set your ram however you want that's still stable.
> Isn't this the second chip you are returning? lol If thats the case i think it's quite a coincidence you got 2 bad chips in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol the trend continues pretty sad that it doesn't even really outperform the stock cooler on these chips.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this is the second chip that i return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes its quite an coincidence that this is the second chip that does not overclock well.
> Does says a lot about AMD binning chips if you ask me
Click to expand...

I wonder if it is something else. Surely it can't be too bad chips in a row. Like what are the chances.


----------



## hurricane28

I hear you on that one but how would you explain it than?

I mean, the ram is at stock speeds, temps are not that bad, tried high, medium and regular LLC voltage from 1.488 to 1.568 what else could there be wrong?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just because you buy ram that can run at those speeds, does not mean those speeds are approved for intel, does not mean your IMC can, does not mean your board can
> 
> lota issues that can affect it
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you but is it not so that every 8350 should handle 1866MHz ram? I now know that my ram is not defective so i want to cancel more options out you know. It sounds very unlikely to me that even on 1.520vcore i cannot get 4.8 IBT stable.
> 
> I tried high LLC, medium LLC regular LLC etc. at first i thought it has too much voltage so i set it to 1.488 and still not stable. than i set it to 1.552 and still not stable. Can it be that my chip has degraded or something?
> 
> I mentioned before that my windows is playing tricks as well so maybe that is an possibility also?
Click to expand...

yes it should , but it may not, it may not play well with your mobo too, is it on the ram list, ?

try 1.55 or 1.6v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I give up, i set the ram to 1600Mhz with the stock 8-9-9-24 timings and even then its not stable at any voltage or any LLC so it must be the chip than. I go call my retail shop and tell them this one is dead and i need another one. This is making me nuts man, this chip is utter crap i discovered...


more assumptions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *antilluminati*
> 
> hi, i buy gskill sniper cl9 4gbx2 1866 for mi fx8350, and in auto set 1600mhz, manual 1866 ok, but HT link in auto down to 2200mhz with manual 1866mhz ram. (ht 2600mhz stock)
> 
> i upload manually 1866mhz ram & 2600mhz ht? or i put in auto ht? = 1866mhz ram + 2200mhz ht. Or all auto = 1600mhz + 2600mhz ht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice would always be "Keep your HT link and NB Frequency on auto" But that might just be that I dont know so much about those things, hehe.
> 
> I have a question for ya all.. I really hope for some answers!
> 
> Right now, I got 4.6GHz, all multiplier. The Vcore is on 1.428v when surfing etc, 1.440v in full load. CPU LLC is on 75%, HT Link and NB Freq is 2200MHz.. Cool'N'Quiet disabled, C1E enabled, C6 state enabled, APM Master Auto. And core activation on auto.
> 
> The thing is, now when I have a stable OC, I want it to cut the power a little at moments just like now, surfing, idle etc, I dont know if it's called downclocking or whatever, I hope u guys understand me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...

auto sucks !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I have tried and tried with ibt avx in 1st post here.
> 
> I loaded factory defaults in bios then changed these to manual settings
> multi = 17.5
> turbo = disabled
> fsb = 200
> pci = 100
> nb = 2200
> ht = 2600
> ram = 1066 (just to take any problems out if there)
> everything else on auto
> 
> so basically these are all stock settings
> 
> IBT AVX will pass sometimes and will fail sometimes
> 
> my system is stable
> there is something wrong with ibt avx and why people are not saying this is pretty strange to me.
> I have the ibt.exe and the linpack.exe set to run as admin on both of them
> 
> what is really going on with this and why aren't people testing the 20min "very hard" test and posting their results?
> I think people have switch over to OCCT and cinebench for quick testing for stability
> they still use P95 (it appears) for long test
> my memtest86 5.1 passes with flying colors
> 
> I have tested on both me sets of ram
> (4x1GB sticks) and also (2x2GB sticks)
> 
> same thing
> this is a pretty fresh install of win8.1 with hardly anything extra added
> pretty basic setup and if ibt avx was stable it should not be failing at stock settings
> 
> all my numbers pass in ibt avx (on all 10 passes) every single time but at the very very end I get that error.
> 
> I know someone has to know something about this???
> is there an ibt avx thread?
> 
> 
> 
> But uhm... I see no overclock there.
> Btw, dont use IBT on AMD FX processors. Sure, they might work with them and so on, but I would recommend OCCT or Prime95 latest version optimized for AMD.
Click to expand...

IBT is not IBTAVX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> I installed my FX-8320 about 3-4 days ago, with Arctic Cooling MX-4. My application method was laying out a lil dot in the middle of the CPU. But the heatsink installation was a mess.. I couldnt get the screws in the holes, so the heatsink went like left n right, back n forth and so oooon..
> 
> Would it be wise to reseat the thermal compound? CPU Socket temp gets around 55C in BF4 load, and goes up to 60C in 5min Prime95... Or isnt the thermal compound that sensitive?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, anyone?
Click to expand...

1 your cooling stinks, no offence, 2 back and forth is ok up and down is not ( meaning toware and away from the chip, you just have to make sure you dont get air gaps )


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear you on that one but how would you explain it than?
> 
> I mean, the ram is at stock speeds, temps are not that bad, tried high, medium and regular LLC voltage from 1.488 to 1.568 what else could there be wrong?


Try 1.65v on your ram sticks? I know mine say they are for 1.5v but to run it at 1866 or up you actually have to set it to 1.65v the information on that was really obscure and not really mentioned anywhere and I didn't even find out till i already purchased the ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it should , but it may not, it may not play well with your mobo too, is it on the ram list, ?
> 
> try 1.55 or 1.6v
> more assumptions


I already tried 1.55 and 1.6v even got it to 1.65v but no luck.

I don't know its on the ram list, i will go look for it. thnx for the input








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it should , but it may not, it may not play well with your mobo too, is it on the ram list, ?
> 
> try 1.55 or 1.6v
> more assumptions
> auto sucks !
> IBT is not IBTAVX
> 1 your cooling stinks, no offence, 2 back and forth is ok up and down is not ( meaning toware and away from the chip, you just have to make sure you dont get air gaps )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Try 1.65v on your ram sticks? I know mine say they are for 1.5v but to run it at 1866 or up you actually have to set it to 1.65v the information on that was really obscure and not really mentioned anywhere and I didn't even find out till i already purchased the ram.


The G.Skill site says it should run at 1.5v but it also said that its native 1600Mhz so maybe you have a point but then again, i tested it at those volts too. I go try again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it should , but it may not, it may not play well with your mobo too, is it on the ram list, ?
> 
> try 1.55 or 1.6v
> more assumptions
> 
> 
> 
> I already tried 1.55 and 1.6v even got it to 1.65v but no luck.
> 
> I don't know its on the ram list, i will go look for it. thnx for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it should , but it may not, it may not play well with your mobo too, is it on the ram list, ?
> 
> try 1.55 or 1.6v
> more assumptions
> auto sucks !
> IBT is not IBTAVX
> 1 your cooling stinks, no offence, 2 back and forth is ok up and down is not ( meaning toware and away from the chip, you just have to make sure you dont get air gaps )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Try 1.65v on your ram sticks? I know mine say they are for 1.5v but to run it at 1866 or up you actually have to set it to 1.65v the information on that was really obscure and not really mentioned anywhere and I didn't even find out till i already purchased the ram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The G.Skill site says it should run at 1.5v but it also said that its native 1600Mhz so maybe you have a point but then again, i tested it at those volts too. I go try again.
Click to expand...

out of curiosity what is your cpu/nb voltage set too? have you checked the Vdroop on your ram? i've always found i need to add a few notchs to the dram past what you want it at to make it so that under load it hits that voltage in OS

I ran into this sorta thing once with my ARES 2133.. i just needed to re flash bios and re install windows and everything was fine. something to consider before returning anything.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> out of curiosity what is your cpu/nb voltage set too? have you checked the Vdroop on your ram? i've always found i need to add a few notchs to the dram past what you want it at to make it so that under load it hits that voltage in OS
> 
> I ran into this sorta thing once with my ARES 2133.. i just needed to re flash bios and re install windows and everything was fine. something to consider before returning anything.


the CPU/NB volts are stock because i run it at stock for now. Yes i get voltage droop on my ram, i set it in bios to 1.6 and i get 1.568 in windows.

I also run memtest for 40 minutes, i don't know how reliable that is but i try the best i can to figure out what is the problem.


----------



## spdaimon

ok, so I made the same mistake thinking IBT AVX was some test called AVX within the Intel Burn Test. Not sure where to download the correct thing? I thought it kind of odd using an Intel tool on an AMD processor. Googling, I find a few articles referencing it and some references to IBT/LinX (AVX) and finally LinX AVX. What should I be looking for?

At the moment I managed to bump my 8350 up to 4.3Ghz (205Mhz FSB * 21). Heat doesn't seem to be a problem yet with a max temp of 55C. Of course, its a very slight bump. Still thinking about what to do with the memory, either going to swap the Ares DDR3-1866 out of my hackintosh or take 16GB of the HyperX Beast DDr3-2400 out of my main rig. 32GB is probably way overkill anyway uniess I was running a few VMs.

EDIT: Nevermind the first part, just noticed that he mentioned it was in the first post. Found it!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> out of curiosity what is your cpu/nb voltage set too? have you checked the Vdroop on your ram? i've always found i need to add a few notchs to the dram past what you want it at to make it so that under load it hits that voltage in OS
> 
> I ran into this sorta thing once with my ARES 2133.. i just needed to re flash bios and re install windows and everything was fine. something to consider before returning anything.
> 
> 
> 
> the CPU/NB volts are stock because i run it at stock for now. Yes i get voltage droop on my ram, i set it in bios to 1.6 and i get 1.568 in windows.
> 
> I also run memtest for 40 minutes, i don't know how reliable that is but i try the best i can to figure out what is the problem.
Click to expand...

try uping the voltage on your cpu/nb to say 1.2v maybe..

and like 1.68-9v ish on ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Did it and no luck lol

I get around 45 gflops and it takes for ever to even do one run. Vcore is set to 1.520 idle and under load i get 1.536. Temps are fine and are around 58 core and 65/68 socket.

Go figure lol

i can think about 3 things, the CPU is an utterly bad overclocker, the ram is not working with the CPU or motherboard or both, 3rd my MB is not that great at overclocking or is damaged.

I did memtest and the ram is fine, i also looked up on the Internet for compatibility for this board and went to the Gigabyte site and asked there and they said its fine. So what could be the problem than?

I did everything i know and it still wont pass IBT AVX not even 2 runs for crying out loud lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did it and no luck lol
> 
> I get around 45 gflops and it takes for ever to even do one run. Vcore is set to 1.520 idle and under load i get 1.536. Temps are fine and are around 58 core and 65/68 socket.
> 
> Go figure lol
> 
> i can think about 3 things, the CPU is an utterly bad overclocker, the ram is not working with the CPU or motherboard or both, 3rd my MB is not that great at overclocking or is damaged.
> 
> I did memtest and the ram is fine, i also looked up on the Internet for compatibility for this board and went to the Gigabyte site and asked there and they said its fine. So what could be the problem than?
> 
> I did everything i know and it still wont pass IBT AVX not even 2 runs for crying out loud lol


re flash and re install.. something is wrong you should be getting 90+ gflops


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did it and no luck lol
> 
> I get around 45 gflops and it takes for ever to even do one run. Vcore is set to 1.520 idle and under load i get 1.536. Temps are fine and are around 58 core and 65/68 socket.
> 
> Go figure lol
> 
> i can think about 3 things, the CPU is an utterly bad overclocker, the ram is not working with the CPU or motherboard or both, 3rd my MB is not that great at overclocking or is damaged.
> 
> I did memtest and the ram is fine, i also looked up on the Internet for compatibility for this board and went to the Gigabyte site and asked there and they said its fine. So what could be the problem than?
> 
> I did everything i know and it still wont pass IBT AVX not even 2 runs for crying out loud lol


45gflops is what u get with normal IBT

download the one off page 1


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> re flash and re install.. something is wrong you should be getting 90+ gflops


re install and re fresh what? windows? I use the latest IBT. I think my Windows is bad because i tried to install malwarebytes and after installation i could not open the program. I have more weird windows problems and i am wondering how it is possible that windows goes bad on me that many times....


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> re install and re fresh what? windows? I use the latest IBT. I think my Windows is bad because i tried to install malwarebytes and after installation i could not open the program. I have more weird windows problems and i am wondering how it is possible that windows goes bad on me that many times....


Wrong IBT, use the one on OP...


----------



## hurricane28

I did and i got 90+ gflops now but still after the second run i get error message...


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> it looks like this is probably gonna be my stable OC
> fx 8320 with h100i
> 1.368v
> cpu = ultra high
> multi = 23
> 
> I might try upping the ram a little but its probably gonna require a lot of power to do anything because it does if I even goto 23.5x multi for 4.7 and of course more volts if I do 24x for 4.8ghz
> running ibt avx on very high right now.
> pretty sure it will pass it


You have quite a bit of thermal headroom - why not push it further? You seem disappointed with the performance anyhow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wurdl*
> 
> My bad.
> Done now.


Looked at that image on your rig. Can't believe no one else noticed that your CPU is running over the thermal max. The core temps are showing @ 75°C in that image with the Socket @ 66°C - that is without knowing what levels of load you have had the CPU under before taking the screenshot. You need to lower your Volts or replace your cooling solution dude!







On a side note - the Saberkitty will seduce your OC side! haha she is one Sweet board! Very worthy investment!


----------



## Synister

Quick one guys - RAM - I have as in my Sig currently. If I look to go to 16GB and donate these to my little girls rig. Which of the two 2X8GB kits here: http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series.php would you go for if you could get a kit for £120=$200 ?


----------



## hurricane28

YESSS!! finally i got this beast tamed and stable







What i did was set he FSB to 201 and ram voltage to 1.648 and CPU voltage to 1.552 with high LLC and that does the trick!

thanks all for your help! much obliged!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!! finally i got this beast tamed and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i did was set he FSB to 201 and ram voltage to 1.648 and CPU voltage to 1.552 with high LLC and that does the trick!
> 
> thanks all for your help! much obliged!


Nice one man, glad we could be of assistance. Congrats on the new successful OC.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it should , but it may not, it may not play well with your mobo too, is it on the ram list, ?
> 
> try 1.55 or 1.6v
> more assumptions
> 
> 
> 
> I already tried 1.55 and 1.6v even got it to 1.65v but no luck.
> 
> I don't know its on the ram list, i will go look for it. thnx for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it should , but it may not, it may not play well with your mobo too, is it on the ram list, ?
> 
> try 1.55 or 1.6v
> more assumptions
> auto sucks !
> IBT is not IBTAVX
> 1 your cooling stinks, no offence, 2 back and forth is ok up and down is not ( meaning toware and away from the chip, you just have to make sure you dont get air gaps )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Try 1.65v on your ram sticks? I know mine say they are for 1.5v but to run it at 1866 or up you actually have to set it to 1.65v the information on that was really obscure and not really mentioned anywhere and I didn't even find out till i already purchased the ram.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The G.Skill site says* it should run at 1.5v but it also said that its native 1600Mhz so maybe you have a point but then again, i tested it at those volts too. I go try again.
Click to expand...

Wrong RAM List.

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/memory_ga-990fxa-ud5.pdf

If it ain't there, there is no guarantee.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quick one guys - RAM - I have as in my Sig currently. If I look to go to 16GB and donate these to my little girls rig. Which of the two 2X8GB kits here: http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series.php would you go for if you could get a kit for £120=$200 ?


The 2400 2x8 kit. It's a whole $1.50 more after promo and they both look better and can be tuned tighter if you're willing to put in the effort.

Keep in mind these were made for APUs. The only boards to support AMP are the newer FM2+ boards, so odds are you'll have to work these by hand.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS!! finally i got this beast tamed and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i did was set he FSB to 201 and ram voltage to 1.648 and CPU voltage to 1.552 with high LLC and that does the trick!
> 
> thanks all for your help! much obliged!


1.552V, 57C u wot.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wrong RAM List.
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/memory_ga-990fxa-ud5.pdf
> 
> If it ain't there, there is no guarantee.


I did look at that list when i bought my MB and it was not on that list so it was a bit of a gamble if it worked or not and it turns out it does after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Wrong RAM List.
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Memory/memory_ga-990fxa-ud5.pdf
> 
> If it ain't there, there is no guarantee.
> The 2400 2x8 kit. It's a whole $1.50 more after promo and they both look better and can be tuned tighter if you're willing to put in the effort.
> 
> Keep in mind these were made for APUs. The only boards to support AMP are the newer FM2+ boards, so odds are you'll have to work these by hand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 1.552V, 57C u wot.


what? Nice temps if you ask me...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quick one guys - RAM - I have as in my Sig currently. If I look to go to 16GB and donate these to my little girls rig. Which of the two 2X8GB kits here: http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series.php would you go for if you could get a kit for £120=$200 ?


Idk man, seems like some nice ram but IMO i would get some G.Skills for the same price or even less


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did look at that list when i bought my MB and it was not on that list so it was a bit of a gamble if it worked or not and it turns out it does after all.
> 
> what? Nice temps if you ask me...


I never knew an H100i could handle that, I thought 1.5 was the end for those CLCs.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> You have quite a bit of thermal headroom - why not push it further? You seem disappointed with the performance anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at that image on your rig. Can't believe no one else noticed that your CPU is running over the thermal max. The core temps are showing @ 75°C in that image with the Socket @ 66°C - that is without knowing what levels of load you have had the CPU under before taking the screenshot. You need to lower your Volts or replace your cooling solution dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note - the Saberkitty will seduce your OC side! haha she is one Sweet board! Very worthy investment!


there are so many different temps and people don't say nothing when I go into the territory of asking how can I get this thing stable at 4.8
Im pretty sure it can do it.

the problem is with ibt avx
I cant get that to pass 2x in a row (even at the stock settings)
default bios and sometimes it will pass and sometimes it wont
very seldom does it pass when im at 4.5 and never has passed above that
P95 and occt can run for hrs before it gets an error

can you give me some pointers where im being unstable at?

thanks


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I never knew an H100i could handle that, I thought 1.5 was the end for those CLCs.


We don't know about his ambient temps but that could play a pretty big factor. I can definitely run 1.6v in the winter and all I have is a CLC. (though i brush the rad with compressed air every 3 months to prevent excess heat via dust build up.)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> I never knew an H100i could handle that, I thought 1.5 was the end for those CLCs.


I run push/pull with the standard fans so.its utterly loud but the performance is excellent.
I eve have 15c to spare before i hit the thermal limit of 72c. I am fine for now and maybe some time later i go tweak it even more try to get 2600 cpu/nb stable but that after the weekeind. I am spending the weekeind with my gf so afther the weekeind i have some spare time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> We don't know about his ambient temps but that could play a pretty big factor. I can definitely run 1.6v in the winter and all I have is a CLC. (though i brush the rad with compressed air every 3 months to prevent excess heat via dust build up.)


True and to.be honest i don't know my ambient as well but i guess like 16c.
I do clean my case and cooler quite often because i don't like a lot of dust in my pc and certainly not on my rad


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Quick one guys - RAM - I have as in my Sig currently. If I look to go to 16GB and donate these to my little girls rig. Which of the two 2X8GB kits here: http://www.radeonmemory.com/gamer_series.php would you go for if you could get a kit for £120=$200 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk man, seems like some nice ram but IMO i would get some G.Skills for the same price or even less
Click to expand...

There is no "Even less". The 2400 kit is in the same price range as G.Skill's competing chips;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050008476%20600006050%20600006072%20600006145&IsNodeId=1&name=DDR3%202400%20%28PC3%2019200%29

The 2400 kit cost $182, and is better than the cheaper G.Skill kits and worse than the more expensive one. And that's US Pricing, he's in Britain, which it doesn't look like carries much G.Skill based on the sites I know. Amazon's UK G.Skill pricing is nuts compared to ours too.

This is why you take the entire situation into context rather than recommending your favorite brand... it's not always the best option.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.

weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.
> 
> weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?


I have 4 of their cards and one psu the oldest card is 5 years old and I've had no problems with any of them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.
> 
> weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?


My 290's are working great, havent had any issues with them so far


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.
> 
> weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 of their cards and one psu the oldest card is 5 years old and I've had no problems with any of them.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.
> 
> weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?
> 
> 
> 
> My 290's are working great, havent had any issues with them so far
Click to expand...

thanks guys!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.
> 
> weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?


Have an XFX pro series PSU and have had no problems out of it...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.
> 
> weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?
> 
> 
> 
> Have an XFX pro series PSU and have had no problems out of it...
Click to expand...

in all fairness IIRC thats a sea-sonic rebrand.

i'm more concerned about their r9 290/x series


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in all fairness IIRC thats a sea-sonic rebrand.
> 
> i'm more concerned about their r9 290/x series


Yes and that help me make that choice...

I myself wouldn't use any of there video cards... Had my own problems years ago...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yes and that help me make that choice...
> 
> I myself wouldn't use any of there video cards... Had my own problems years ago...


Ive had problems with Sapphire before but that doesnt stop me from recommending them to others.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well my go to brands are Asus and Sapphire, I remember hearing about a board partner using bad caps for their R9 series but i can't remember for the life of me which brand it was.

stumbled on a 290 on a good price that will allow me to sell my lightning (lets face it it lives its life @ 1090/1410, i'm not taking advantage of this card) Kuz i need a new dishwasher


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well my go to brands are Asus and Sapphire, I remember hearing about a board partner using bad caps for their R9 series but i can't remember for the life of me which brand it was.
> 
> stumbled on a 290 on a good price that will allow me to sell my lightning (lets face it it lives its life @ 1090/1410, i'm not taking advantage of this card) Kuz i need a new dishwasher


Well ive put an extra +200mV through my 290's and they didnt break so im happy









Asus' R9 290/x cards are pretty crap tbh. The 280x/79xx series are great though and currently id say Sapphire have the best 290/x put there besides the Lightning.


----------



## tdbone1

I have had quite a few xfx and they are great
I had two in sli and had a lightning storm that power surged them or something
they replaced both. didn't think they would but they did.

also xfx has had a double lifetime warranty in the past.
not sure if they still offer it but I always had it


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ive had problems with Sapphire before but that doesnt stop me from recommending them to others.


That's great, but not me...

Powercolor has been my go to card since the 7700 series with an Asus thrown in also. Sapphire makes some very nice cards also and my old 4870x2 is still going strong in a buddy's rig after all these years...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> That's great, but not me...
> 
> Powercolor has been my go to card since the 7700 series with an Asus thrown in also. Sapphire makes some very nice cards also and my old 4870x2 is still going strong in a buddy's rig after all these years...


Ive owned MSI, HIS, Sapphire, Gigabyte and XFX cards and ive only had issues with one Giga and one out of 3 Sapphires.

What im saying is just because a company (or user) has issues with one model or series doesnt mean they are all automatically crap.


----------



## tdbone1

one thing to note
if it is an amd or NVidia reference design then it really don't matter accept the bundle and warranty


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what are your guys opinions about the XFX brand.
> 
> weren't they the ones that crummy caps on the 290/x series?


idk i hear fine things about them. i do know they got rid of the bios switch on the DDs (7970s and they were not ref ) that i why i didnt like them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well my go to brands are Asus and Sapphire, I remember hearing about a board partner using bad caps for their R9 series but i can't remember for the life of me which brand it was.
> 
> stumbled on a 290 on a good price that will allow me to sell my lightning (lets face it it lives its life @ 1090/1410, i'm not taking advantage of this card) Kuz i need a new dishwasher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ive put an extra +200mV through my 290's and they didnt break so im happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus' R9 290/x cards are pretty crap tbh. The 280x/79xx series are great though and currently id say Sapphire have the best 290/x put there besides the Lightning.
Click to expand...

asus ref cards have been one of the strongest i hear


----------



## hurricane28

With a little tinkering around i get this score, let me know what you guys think


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> With a little tinkering around i get this score, let me know what you guys think


tighten up those results and you'll have a pretty dope OC on your chip..

3 point result swing would be ideal if not tighter. (ie. 101-104gflop)

nice work so far more voltage and more voltage.

BTW negative results generally mean you need more voltages on core

Edit: sorry for the multi edit.. post pubbing post


----------



## Mega Man

see the -1. means your are not stable and need more volts


----------



## hurricane28

thnx guys, i am working on it but its difficult to get 2400MHz CPU/NB and 4.8Ghz stable at the same time.

I tried 1.26-1.4 CPU/NB volts but when i want to look at YouTube video its stuttering so its not stable enough.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thnx guys, i am working on it but its difficult to get 2400MHz CPU/NB and 4.8Ghz stable at the same time.
> 
> I tried 1.26-1.4 CPU/NB volts but when i want to look at YouTube video its stuttering so its not stable enough.


I have some stuterring issues before. That I fixed with the PCIe Voltage. Can't remember if Giga has that option though.









138 GFlops and 55 seconds linpack was insane dude!!!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thnx guys, i am working on it but its difficult to get 2400MHz CPU/NB and 4.8Ghz stable at the same time.
> 
> I tried 1.26-1.4 CPU/NB volts but when i want to look at YouTube video its stuttering so its not stable enough.


what is your NB volts?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have some stuterring issues before. That I fixed with the PCIe Voltage. Can't remember if Giga has that option though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 138 GFlops and 55 seconds linpack was insane dude!!!!


The stuttering is not due to PCI-e volts but to instability so change the voltage on that only cause more problems IMO.

Yeah those scores were great indeed! That was with stock CPU/NB and stock ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have some stuterring issues before. That I fixed with the PCIe Voltage. Can't remember if Giga has that option though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 138 GFlops and 55 seconds linpack was insane dude!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what is your NB volts?


I didn't add any volts to my NB, should i add some to increase stability?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> in all fairness IIRC thats a sea-sonic rebrand.
> 
> i'm more concerned about their r9 290/x series


Here you go Flail - Fresh point of view (4 days old review)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have some stuterring issues before. That I fixed with the PCIe Voltage. Can't remember if Giga has that option though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 138 GFlops and 55 seconds linpack was insane dude!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The stuttering is not due to PCI-e volts but to instability so change the voltage on that only cause more problems IMO.
> 
> Yeah those scores were great indeed! That was with stock CPU/NB and stock ram.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have some stuterring issues before. That I fixed with the PCIe Voltage. Can't remember if Giga has that option though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 138 GFlops and 55 seconds linpack was insane dude!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what is your NB volts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't add any volts to my NB, should i add some to increase stability?
Click to expand...

yes, .1 v

as i dont know your rig, make sure you have a fan on the VRMs/nb


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> asus ref cards have been one of the strongest i hear


The Asus cards were strong because of the Bios (which could be flashed onto any Ref card anyway), they are still Ref so that's AMD's design, I was talking about the poor performance of the DCU II cooler on Hawaii.

And I'm finally back on my Main Rig......oh how i missed this thing


----------



## Mega Man

yea i am getting very excited.

winter is almost here, all i need is copper wire and i can start my rebuild.

then..... i getta test my 9590


----------



## hurricane28

Alright, i try that.

Later this day i can pick up my new chip, i am excited what that thing can do, IF its better than this one of course. If it aint, i return it until i get a good one lol fingers crossed


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea i am getting very excited.
> 
> winter is almost here, all i need is copper wire and i can start my rebuild.
> 
> then..... i getta test my 9590


I had mine for less than a week before i flew out to Europe, now i'm back and it's 15c where i'm sitting









still jet-lagged though so i'm undecided atm


----------



## Alastair

GHOST just got an upgrade!









MAH FURST EVARR SSD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















Any tips on how to use this thing? Probably set CPU to stock just to make sure no data corruption happens while cloning the drive. Now my computer will REALLY feel like it runs at 5GHz!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> GHOST just got an upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAH FURST EVARR SSD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to use this thing? Probably set CPU to stock just to make sure no data corruption happens while cloning the drive. Now my computer will REALLY feel like it runs at 5GHz!


I am so jelly. Pls gib 512GB 850 Pro!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> GHOST just got an upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAH FURST EVARR SSD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to use this thing? Probably set CPU to stock just to make sure no data corruption happens while cloning the drive. Now my computer will REALLY feel like it runs at 5GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so jelly. Pls gib 512GB 850 Pro!
Click to expand...

I wonder if they will make an 850 EVO?


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
check seans ssd set up guide thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


----------



## Synister

Hmmm what is the performance on the 850 Pro like? I could pick one up for £460









Edit: 1TB of course.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> GHOST just got an upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAH FURST EVARR SSD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to use this thing? Probably set CPU to stock just to make sure no data corruption happens while cloning the drive. Now my computer will REALLY feel like it runs at 5GHz!


I use this, i go through it every time i do a fresh install.

http://www.thessdreview.com/ssd-guides/optimization-guides/the-ssd-optimization-guide-2/

Listen man, careful with that thing. After you start using an SSD you simply CANT go back.


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Just a quick question peeps,

How are the current 8350's?
Looking at getting an 8350 and an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z @ MicroCenter for $354.38 +Tax
It would be paired with 32gb Kingston Hyper-X Beast DDR3 2400, and Either my EVGA GTX 770 SC or my Sapphire R9 290.
Boot Drive is a Samsung 840 Pro 256gb, with 2 Samsung 3tb Barracuda's, Power Supply is an EVGA Supernova 850 G2 Gold.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> check seans ssd set up guide thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds


I am on 8.1 64bit. And I keep getting an error when I try cloning my drive. 400230[061b66]


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*
> 
> Just a quick question peeps,
> 
> How are the current 8350's?
> Looking at getting an 8350 and an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z @ MicroCenter for $354.38 +Tax
> It would be paired with 32gb Kingston Hyper-X Beast DDR3 2400, and Either my EVGA GTX 770 SC or my Sapphire R9 290.
> Boot Drive is a Samsung 840 Pro 256gb, with 2 Samsung 3tb Barracuda's, Power Supply is an EVGA Supernova 850 G2 Gold.


Well mine is a few months old or so. Maybe 4 months. I am at 5GHz with 1.584V on a less than stellar M5A99FX Pro. Could maybe go further with a better board.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*
> 
> Just a quick question peeps,
> 
> How are the current 8350's?
> Looking at getting an 8350 and an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z @ MicroCenter for $354.38 +Tax
> It would be paired with 32gb Kingston Hyper-X Beast DDR3 2400, and Either my EVGA GTX 770 SC or my Sapphire R9 290.
> Boot Drive is a Samsung 840 Pro 256gb, with 2 Samsung 3tb Barracuda's, Power Supply is an EVGA Supernova 850 G2 Gold.


I have had my setup running for 1 year tomorrow and love it... Very solid and has taken everything I have thrown at it so far... Runs great @ 5ghz on 1.52v and have pushed it to 5.3+ with a tad more power.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so true lol its amazing how many people have this cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it depends on your mobo, post a screenshot of hwinfo64 and we'll try to help


Yea, I got three of them. Its cheap, and works well. I always get the extra fan to go push-pull. I think its good enough for a mild overclock, but probably can't handle a massive overclock. I like to balance power, speed and heat. I may invest in a AIO in the future, I just don't have the money to throw into a custom loop. I do know it kept my FX-8120 at 16C idle at stock speeds, according to CoreTemp. That may have been the Tcase temp and not the core temp... although that would make the name and sort of oxymoron. The max safe temp for these chips were some where in 80C range, correct?


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yea, I got three of them. Its cheap, and works well. I always get the extra fan to go push-pull. I think its good enough for a mild overclock, but probably can't handle a massive overclock. I like to balance power, speed and heat. I may invest in a AIO in the future, I just don't have the money to throw into a custom loop. I do know it kept my FX-8120 at 16C idle at stock speeds, according to CoreTemp. That may have been the Tcase temp and not the core temp... although that would make the name and sort of oxymoron. The max safe temp for these chips were some where in *80C range, correct?*


Can I get a hit off that peace pipe you're smoking









On a serious note though, max safe core is 70ºc and max socket is in the +10ºc range of the core.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Can I get a hit off that peace pipe you're smoking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note though, max safe core is 70ºc and max socket is in the +10ºc range of the core.


Alright, well I did say "range" lol. Like -/+ 10 degrees. However I don't like go over 60C.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> GHOST just got an upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAH FURST EVARR SSD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on how to use this thing? Probably set CPU to stock just to make sure no data corruption happens while cloning the drive. Now my computer will REALLY feel like it runs at 5GHz!


Just install it fresh. No point in down clocking unless you know your OC is unstable.

Oh and ignore those guides. Samsung's software has the only optimisations you should use with an EVO, all those guides assume you don't have hardware TRIM support and so on.


----------



## By-Tor

Did some IBT runs at different OC's and all went pretty smooth. Working on 4.9 now and it's looking to be a real bear so far...

4.5ghz


4.6ghz


4.7ghz


4.8ghz


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Did some IBT runs at different OC's and all went pretty smooth. Working on 4.9 now and it's looking to be a real bear so far...
> 
> 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz


Quite a nice result for 4.7, I can barely break 90 Gflops at that speed, although you are with 3LIT3 Samsung 2400MHz RAM.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> can someone tell me why all 10 tests pass (showing in the right pane of IBT) but at the very end it fails with this error?


I got the same error at the end if I dont run with the As Administrator option.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> there are so many different temps and people don't say nothing when I go into the territory of asking how can I get this thing stable at 4.8
> Im pretty sure it can do it.
> 
> the problem is with ibt avx
> I cant get that to pass 2x in a row (even at the stock settings)
> default bios and sometimes it will pass and sometimes it wont
> very seldom does it pass when im at 4.5 and never has passed above that
> P95 and occt can run for hrs before it gets an error
> 
> can you give me some pointers where im being unstable at?
> 
> thanks


Ran some BF4 for you.



CPU Utilisation is fine see?

No idea what i was going on with GPU usage though, i was running between 98-125fps all game


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> can someone tell me why all 10 tests pass (showing in the right pane of IBT) but at the very end it fails with this error?


I started a thread on this error a while back... it worked for me, may work for you..... http://www.overclock.net/t/1468829/intel-burn-test-failing-with-critical-error-problem-solved


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> check seans ssd set up guide thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 8.1 64bit. And I keep getting an error when I try cloning my drive. 400230[061b66]
Click to expand...

SSDs have a different sector alignment than regular HDDs some software can clone it successfully and some can't. As Kyadck suggested do a fresh install. You'll be better off in the long run.


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Did some IBT runs at different OC's and all went pretty smooth. Working on 4.9 now and it's looking to be a real bear so far...


Excuse me, but how are you able to run those speeds at such low vcore? What is your secret? haha. Could u tell me ur CPU NB voltage, CPU VDDA and such?
I have FX-8320 with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and I need 1.440Vcore to have 4.6GHz stable..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Excuse me, but how are you able to run those speeds at such low vcore? What is your secret? haha. Could u tell me ur CPU NB voltage, CPU VDDA and such?
> I have FX-8320 with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and I need 1.440Vcore to have 4.6GHz stable..


Some people just have a good chip, not really much more to explain.

My 8350 needed 1.46v to be stable at 4.8Ghz but anything over that needed stupid level voltage (1.59v for 5.0 and 1.7v for 5.1)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I need 1.34 after vdroop for my 8320 at 4.0...whenever h220x comes back in stock I'm all over it to see what my little reactor does with proper cooling


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*
> 
> Just a quick question peeps,
> 
> How are the current 8350's?
> Looking at getting an 8350 and an Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z @ MicroCenter for $354.38 +Tax
> It would be paired with 32gb Kingston Hyper-X Beast DDR3 2400, and Either my EVGA GTX 770 SC or my Sapphire R9 290.
> Boot Drive is a Samsung 840 Pro 256gb, with 2 Samsung 3tb Barracuda's, Power Supply is an EVGA Supernova 850 G2 Gold.


would like to throw out nothing is guaranteeing you 4dimms ( 32 gb ) {i am assuming you do not have 16gb sticks as they are far too pricy and never seen them @ 2400 yet } @2400, the only way you would be is an IB
just wanted to let you know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I need 1.34 after vdroop for my 8320 at 4.0...whenever h220x comes back in stock I'm all over it to see what my little reactor does with proper cooling


hope you enjoy it !


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Excuse me, but how are you able to run those speeds at such low vcore? What is your secret? haha. Could u tell me ur CPU NB voltage, CPU VDDA and such?
> I have FX-8320 with Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, and I need 1.440Vcore to have 4.6GHz stable..


The only thing I made changes to was the CPU voltage and ram timmings and voltage everything else is stock/auto..

I can run 4.5ghz in OCCT and Prime95 at stock voltage with no problem, but IBT wont have any of that and I have to bump it up to 1.35v to get stable...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hope you enjoy it !


I think I will...I saw it in stock last week went to bank to put money in and they were sold out when I got back home lol...I will be mounting mine on outside of the case on the horizontal axis.... hopefully that's not a nightmare to bleed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> The only thing I made changes to was the CPU voltage and ram timmings and voltage everything else is stock/auto..
> 
> I can run 4.5ghz in OCCT and Prime95 at stock voltage with no problem, but IBT wont have any of that and I have to bump it up to 1.35v to get stable...


1.35v for 4.5 is great

some people have all the luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> *I think I will...I saw it in stock last week went to bank to put money in and they were sold out when I got back home* lol...I will be mounting mine on outside of the case on the horizontal axis.... hopefully that's not a nightmare to bleed


Unlucky lol cant u save anymore and get a custom loop going?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well honestly I plan to get the h220x.. then later get a better case, another rad and another pump...140 is a great price for a semi custom loop imo...looking at fitting prices I could easily spend that much just on fittings with a custom loop...this is mounting plan... not letting me embed my image from this phone will do when I get home


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think I will...I saw it in stock last week went to bank to put money in and they were sold out when I got back home lol...I will be mounting mine on outside of the case on the horizontal axis.... hopefully that's not a nightmare to bleed


I can't get it in Aus, i could buy it from FrozenCPU but shipping alone makes it not worth it.

Combine that with the fact that most Stores i know of in Aus aren't selling WC parts anymore (2 have closed down) this does not bode well for my wallet


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I wonder if Asus m5a97 r2.0 really can handle 1.4V under load (LLC)? I am running it like that atm, but I am really afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do anyone have any experience or knowledge about this board?
> 
> also, MY PSU seems fine now, I checked the cables for short, and made sure their head doesn't touch anywhere, no shut downs since then.
> I think something really messy going on with my cables.


There is a accurate way to check your cables. It involves opening your PWR supply <<dangerous if you are inexperienced. It is easier on modular to do it. You need test probes with clips. Connect to the back of the socket in power supply and clip or poke<< (2nd choice) on the place where the power is delivered. If you get 0 .2 V ( 12V) or more the wire is too small or solder joint needs to be reflowed or the connecter is loose or dirty. If the PWR supply is under warranty check using ground of a unused cable and probe while under load. 0.2V drop is not good for 12 volts 0.15 volt drop is not good for 5 volts with a 3 1/2 digit meter. anything over 0.09 volts drop on 3 volts is bad also. Dirty power is tough on your Vr and induces transients into the mobo. The only way to confirm a dirty power issue is with an oscilloscope. Wiggling the cables should not cause a fault or voltage drop. Loose stand offs do the same thing plus causes unwanted circulating currents. Transient are the hardest to track down.. If you don't find any of the issues and the power just shuts off. The power supply has aged and has it has thermal or over current offed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hope you enjoy it !
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will...I saw it in stock last week went to bank to put money in and they were sold out when I got back home lol...I will be mounting mine on outside of the case on the horizontal axis.... hopefully that's not a nightmare to bleed
Click to expand...

i had my hand on check out and passed out ( long week )


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i had my hand on check out and passed out ( long week )


That sucks... at least you didn't accidentally order 999 of them


----------



## aaroc

I just turned 3 140mm fans of my WC custom loop (12 140mm max all installed, 18 120mm max none installed), before only fanless.
2 XT45 420mm and 1 mora 360, Fx 9370 and 32 GB Ram DDR3 on the loop running IBT AVX very high (im not using swap at the moment). F2004 PC on my sig.

3 140mm fan on
Room Temp 20,7C, max temp CPU0 26,5C, CPU 0 Package 26,5C, CPU 26C, NorthBridge 36C, Motherboard 36C.
No fan
Room Temp 20C, max temp CPU0 31,5C, CPU 0 Package 31,5C, CPU 31C, NorthBridge 40C, Motherboard 38C.

I think I have enough room for 4x R9 290 on the loop.


----------



## mus1mus

Any thoughts about MSI video cards? I'm thinking getting an R9 290 reference.


----------



## CravinR1

Its as loud and hot as any reference 290. I have a MSI and xfx and sapphire reference 290 and the MSI over clocked better. Great GPU for the price


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any thoughts about MSI video cards? I'm thinking getting an R9 290 reference.


Well, I have been happy with my XFX R9 290 reference. The MSI should be just as good.







Also, with good airflow, it will not overheat and not get loud to me.


----------



## Tsine

Hi guys i have an issue ...I have h80i for three days..I have my computer at 4.7 at 1.472 volts amd fx 8320 ...while running prime 95 i get around 57c ....I am getting a weird think ...After about 5 minutes of prime my pc makes a click noise and screen turn black .Then i have to reboot my system only from the on off switch of the psu ...I touched somekind limit on my chit ...because temps are ok vrm temps are ok .....If we take prime apart i can play games for hours and benches and other staff without crashing ...Any help ? May its a psu error ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Its as loud and hot as any reference 290. I have a MSI and xfx and sapphire reference 290 and the MSI over clocked better. Great GPU for the price


They are all Loud! No exceptions on any reference cards.

I do however think about warranty and RMA experience.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I have been happy with my XFX R9 290 reference. The MSI should be just as good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, with good airflow, it will not overheat and not get loud to me.


It will be watercooled soon after I buy it. So heat and noise will be gone in a jiffy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Hi guys i have an issue ...I have h80i for three days..I have my computer at 4.7 at 1.472 volts amd fx 8320 ...while running prime 95 i get around 57c ....I am getting a weird think ...After about 5 minutes of prime my pc makes a click noise and screen turn black .Then i have to reboot my system only from the on off switch of the psu ...I touched somekind limit on my chit ...because temps are ok vrm temps are ok .....If we take prime apart i can play games for hours and benches and other staff without crashing ...Any help ? May its a psu error ?


More of an unstable OC IMO. But if you can give us hints on the PSU, would take that in as well.

People on mobile can't see your rig. So yeah.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Hi guys i have an issue ...I have h80i for three days..I have my computer at 4.7 at 1.472 volts amd fx 8320 ...while running prime 95 i get around 57c ....I am getting a weird think ...After about 5 minutes of prime my pc makes a click noise and screen turn black .Then i have to reboot my system only from the on off switch of the psu ...I touched somekind limit on my chit ...because temps are ok vrm temps are ok .....If we take prime apart i can play games for hours and benches and other staff without crashing ...Any help ? May its a psu error ?


My old PSU would do that. It had overcurrent protection on every lane. So the processor overclocked under full load would trigger it in some prime tests and the whole thing shuts down till turning off and on the PSU. It was a 650watt psu but it just wasn't designed to deliver more than 250-350 per lane and it was getting kinda old too. And the lanes were strictly separate, so you couldn't combine em for the cpu or something.

So now I got a power supply with a single lane to avoid any of that. c;


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any thoughts about MSI video cards? I'm thinking getting an R9 290 reference.


I have gravitated to MSI cards for my last two quad builds and my current quad R290X. Largely because of the great OC results and consistency of quality. If you plan to keep it air cooled they get as warm as the rest of the ref cards. if you want a reference design now for air with an option to go H2O at some point I highly recommend the MSI Twin Frozr series. they stay very cool under load and although they went with taller caps in the VRM area ( for a beefed up power delivery) and blocks can readily be had for them.

My







. Good luck with the build


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Hi guys i have an issue ...I have h80i for three days..I have my computer at 4.7 at 1.472 volts amd fx 8320 ...while running prime 95 i get around 57c ....I am getting a weird think ...After about 5 minutes of prime my pc makes a click noise and screen turn black .Then i have to reboot my system only from the on off switch of the psu ...I touched somekind limit on my chit ...because temps are ok vrm temps are ok .....If we take prime apart i can play games for hours and benches and other staff without crashing ...Any help ? May its a psu error ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> My old PSU would do that. It had overcurrent protection on every lane. So the processor overclocked under full load would trigger it in some prime tests and the whole thing shuts down till turning off and on the PSU. It was a 650watt psu but it just wasn't designed to deliver more than 250-350 per lane and it was getting kinda old too. And the lanes were strictly separate, so you couldn't combine em for the cpu or something.
> 
> So now I got a power supply with a single lane to avoid any of that. c;


Is 650 is enough for him though?

Now I'm kind of worried with my CX750. I'm not sure what the rail configuration is on this guy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any thoughts about MSI video cards? I'm thinking getting an R9 290 reference.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gravitated to MSI cards for my last two quad builds and my current quad R290X. Largely because of the great OC results and consistency of quality. If you plan to keep it air cooled they get as warm as the rest of the ref cards. if you want a reference design now for air with an option to go H2O at some point I highly recommend the MSI Twin Frozr series. they stay very cool under load and although they went with taller caps in the VRM area ( for a beefed up power delivery) and blocks can readily be had for them.
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck with the build
Click to expand...

fyi they are no longer ref :/

OT

in another thread
someone is trying to claim his AIO is causing his BSOD..... this is when you should just buy a prebuilt pc....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in another thread
> someone is trying to claim *his AIO is causing his BSOD*..... this is when you should just buy a prebuilt pc....


Or an Xbox


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have gravitated to MSI cards for my last two quad builds and my current quad R290X. Largely because of the great OC results and consistency of quality. If you plan to keep it air cooled they get as warm as the rest of the ref cards. if you want a reference design now for air with an option to go H2O at some point I highly recommend the MSI Twin Frozr series. they stay very cool under load and although they went with taller caps in the VRM area ( for a beefed up power delivery) and blocks can readily be had for them.
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck with the build


I've pick the reference mate. Sorry, I'm cheap!








This will be swimming very soon.

But on my future picks, will really take your recommendation! How was your monster builds coming?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have gravitated to MSI cards for my last two quad builds and my current quad R290X. Largely because of the great OC results and consistency of quality. If you plan to keep it air cooled they get as warm as the rest of the ref cards. if you want a reference design now for air with an option to go H2O at some point I highly recommend the MSI Twin Frozr series. they stay very cool under load and although they went with taller caps in the VRM area ( for a beefed up power delivery) and blocks can readily be had for them.
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck with the build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've pick the reference mate. Sorry, I'm cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be swimming very soon.
> 
> But on my future picks, will really take your recommendation! How was your monster builds coming?
Click to expand...

I read the "under water part" after I took so long chasing kids around to post my reply









I don't what brand you are considering, but make sure you do a visual and compatibility check as MSI used taller caps at some point in the manufacturing of the 290/290X series. They look identical from the top view, but they are only 2mm taller if memory serves.

I actually called MSI and they looked up all 4 of my 290X serial numbers (even though they are in sequence) and confirmed which caps were used on each. (another reason I like MSI)

anyway on the chance that you are looking at EK like I did, here is a link to the compatibility chart with images of each card with the cooler on and the PCB.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109869017

As far as the builds, the 7850K/R7 250 is done and the last sponsors wire sleeving just got here so it's on the fastrack now.









@ Megaman

Quote:Mega man


> fyi they are no longer ref :/


 Do you mean *other* than the taller caps?

are you referring to the 'Gold' chokes?

if so than *mus1mus you really need to take care that you get one that has WB compatibility*

*This would be the third change since production started and a lot of folks ended up having to send their blocks back for a rev 2.0 block. if the design if completely non-ref now you may need to buy a used 290, or go with a universal WB.*


----------



## Alastair

So guys. How does this look? My IOPS seems low?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I read the "under water part" after I took so long chasing kids around to post my reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what brand you are considering, but make sure you do a visual and compatibility check as MSI used taller caps at some point in the manufacturing of the 290/290X series. They look identical from the top view, but they are only 2mm taller if memory serves.
> I actually called MSI and they looked up all 4 of my 290X serial numbers (even though they are in sequence) and confirmed which caps were used on each. (another reason I like MSI)
> anyway on the chance that you are looking at EK like I did, here is a link to the compatibility chart with images of each card with the cooler on and the PCB.
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109869017
> 
> As far as the builds, the 7850K/R7 250 is done and the last sponsors wire sleeving just got here so it's on the fastrack now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Megaman
> 
> Do you mean *other* than the taller caps?
> are you referring to the 'Gold' chokes?
> if so than *mus1mus you really need to take care that you get one that has WB compatibility*
> *This would be the third change since production started and a lot of folks ended up having to send their blocks back for a rev 2.0 block. if the design if completely non-ref now you may need to buy a used 290, or go with a universal WB.*


Thanks for these tips..

I think I really need to check these out. I picked a used one purchased last Feb so there's a chance it still is bearing a reference PCB and components. But worth checking.

@megaman can you or do you have any information on the manufacturing dates affected by those changes?


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> My old PSU would do that. It had overcurrent protection on every lane. So the processor overclocked under full load would trigger it in some prime tests and the whole thing shuts down till turning off and on the PSU. It was a 650watt psu but it just wasn't designed to deliver more than 250-350 per lane and it was getting kinda old too. And the lanes were strictly separate, so you couldn't combine em for the cpu or something.
> 
> So now I got a power supply with a single lane to avoid any of that. c;


hx650 proffesional bronze plus !

Is that enough or maybe the psu cant deliver more than 350 watt on the cpu via the 8pin connector ?

The overcurrent protection shuts down the whole system (or maybe i am wrong). In my case the system does a click sound and the screen turns black but the fans and the drivers and every thing are still working and spinning . I heard of this thing happening to chip power supplies . But mine is and HX650 PROFFESIONAL i don't thing it is chip maybe it is faulty or something.

I did plug a wattmeter . While running prime95 only my consuption goes up to 380watts .At idle my pc is at 120watt and goes up to 380watt while prime


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Is 650 is enough for him though?
> 
> Now I'm kind of worried with my CX750. I'm not sure what the rail configuration is on this guy


Yeah maybe because i have the old HX650 proffesional

Yes i thought of that as an overcurrent protection . Maybe with a better psu i can do better oc ?


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They are all Loud! No exceptions on any reference cards.
> 
> I do however think about warranty and RMA experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be watercooled soon after I buy it. So heat and noise will be gone in a jiffy.
> More of an unstable OC IMO. But if you can give us hints on the PSU, would take that in as well.
> 
> People on mobile can't see your rig. So yeah.


My computer has

8320 4.7 1.472v
H80I 2XCOOLINK FAN 2200RPM
Gigabyte UD3 990FX REV 4
8gb ram 2100mhz
gtx 680 4gb 1300/6900
1hdd 500gb
1hdd 1TB
1SDD 240GB
3 X181MM FANS
Creative Sound Blaster ZXR
hX650 proffesional Bronze plus


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I read the "under water part" after I took so long chasing kids around to post my reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't what brand you are considering, but make sure you do a visual and compatibility check as MSI used taller caps at some point in the manufacturing of the 290/290X series. They look identical from the top view, but they are only 2mm taller if memory serves.
> I actually called MSI and they looked up all 4 of my 290X serial numbers (even though they are in sequence) and confirmed which caps were used on each. (another reason I like MSI)
> anyway on the chance that you are looking at EK like I did, here is a link to the compatibility chart with images of each card with the cooler on and the PCB.
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109869017
> 
> As far as the builds, the 7850K/R7 250 is done and the last sponsors wire sleeving just got here so it's on the fastrack now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Megaman
> 
> Do you mean *other* than the taller caps?
> are you referring to the 'Gold' chokes?
> if so than *mus1mus you really need to take care that you get one that has WB compatibility*
> *This would be the third change since production started and a lot of folks ended up having to send their blocks back for a rev 2.0 block. if the design if completely non-ref now you may need to buy a used 290, or go with a universal WB.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for these tips..
> 
> I think I really need to check these out. I picked a used one purchased last Feb so there's a chance it still is bearing a reference PCB and components. But worth checking.
> 
> @megaman can you or do you have any information on the manufacturing dates affected by those changes?
Click to expand...

Last feb should be one that would be reference layout with the taller caps  so a rev 2.0 may very well work.

@ Mega:

I can find my notes from speaking with MSI and give you the info they gave me.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Yeah maybe because i have the old HX650 proffesional
> 
> Yes i thought of that as an overcurrent protection . Maybe with a better psu i can do better oc ?


Well that power supply _is_ supposed to have a strong single lane (52A*12v=624w is what it's specified for on it), but then again, it could be the PSU anyway. More testing required! I wouldn't go too hard on the PSU though, I'd imagine your system can draw a lot of power in a psu stress test c;


----------



## hurricane28

Yess, i got my new chip yesterday









Its VID is 1.313 a bit lower than my old one, the batch number is 1419PGY. I am going to tinker with it and hopefully this one runs cooler and clocks better than the other one.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yess, i got my new chip yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its VID is 1.313 a bit lower than my old one, the batch number is 1419PGY. I am going to tinker with it and hopefully this one runs cooler and clocks better than the other one.


My VID is 1.288 V and I need 1.488 V under load for 4.8 GHz


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Well that power supply _is_ supposed to have a strong single lane (52A*12v=624w is what it's specified for on it), but then again, it could be the PSU anyway. More testing required! I wouldn't go too hard on the PSU though, I'd imagine your system can draw a lot of power in a psu stress test c;


How can i test my psu. I can play bf4 with 590watt-610watt power draw on 64 player map without any issue for more than 3 hours .

And if its not my psu is there any change that I hit my Motherboard cpu vrm power draw limits ?


----------



## Mike The Owl

So I have spent some funds and moved up from my Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 R.5 to the famed Saberkitty 990FX R.2. Only had it two days but it is one hell of a move up.



I have no idea where to start on overclocking via the bios, to many settings to learn about, not enough time,

I'm sure someone has some starter settings for my long toothed kitty, anyone prepared to start me off!

Mike the Owl


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> So I have spent some funds and moved up from my Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 R.5 to the famed Saberkitty 990FX R.2. Only had it two days but it is one hell of a move up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where to start on overclocking via the bios, to many settings to learn about, not enough time,
> 
> I'm sure someone has some starter settings for my long toothed kitty, anyone prepared to start me off!
> 
> Mike the Owl


Go through this first, it's an excellent guide!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

Happy Overclocking!









Mike


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yea, I got three of them. Its cheap, and works well. I always get the extra fan to go push-pull. I think its good enough for a mild overclock, but probably can't handle a massive overclock. I like to balance power, speed and heat. I may invest in a AIO in the future, I just don't have the money to throw into a custom loop. I do know it kept my FX-8120 at 16C idle at stock speeds, according to CoreTemp. That may have been the Tcase temp and not the core temp... although that would make the name and sort of oxymoron. The max safe temp for these chips were some where in 80C range, correct?


Actually, was just thinking I have a Zalman Reservator that is sitting idle if I wanted to go crazy with 8350. Just not quite as portable which is why I'm not using it much.

EDIT: Nevermind, don't think it would be much better.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> So I have spent some funds and moved up from my Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 R.5 to the famed Saberkitty 990FX R.2. Only had it two days but it is one hell of a move up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where to start on overclocking via the bios, to many settings to learn about, not enough time,
> 
> I'm sure someone has some starter settings for my long toothed kitty, anyone prepared to start me off!
> 
> Mike the Owl


Hiya here's are my old settings for 4.8ghz im just tinkering this afternoon so these voltages could change



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Cheers Mike and Gerruude ( I knew a Yorkshireman wouldnt let me down.

I will have a go tonight to see what overclock I can reach, then I will see what stable clock I can get . will be back soon.

Thanks Mike The Owl:thumb:


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> So I have spent some funds and moved up from my Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 R.5 to the famed Saberkitty 990FX R.2. Only had it two days but it is one hell of a move up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where to start on overclocking via the bios, to many settings to learn about, not enough time,
> 
> I'm sure someone has some starter settings for my long toothed kitty, anyone prepared to start me off!
> 
> Mike the Owl
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya here's are my old settings for 4.8ghz im just tinkering this afternoon so these voltages could change
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I would advise not going to 4.8GHz right away work at the overclock gradually and follow the suggestions in this guide!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hiya here's are my old settings for 4.8ghz im just tinkering this afternoon so these voltages could change
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually like those settings very much.

my logic on using cpu llc is like this and I hope someone corrects me if im wrong as I haven't tested kicking the llc down a notch but im about rdy to do that now.

the cpu vcore voltage you set in bios is to get into your os and stability there.
the cpu llc is the vdroop when under full load.
I would set that parameter to stay at the vcore.
only way I could match it is by setting it to ultra high but when all 8 cores are under full load it stays at a.145 solid almost and when cores unload still stays at 1.45 almost

im wondering maybe the cpu llc can be set to high and use a higher voltage (vcore) and it would cause less heat that way maybe?
I gonna test now

like your cooling system btw


----------



## Mike The Owl

Good advice Mike

I'm already on 4.5 at my first attempt. Having learnt my basic overclocking on a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 rev 5 board with only its 4 to 1 supply and minuscule VRM cooler I managed 4.5 on my first attempt with the Asus.

It took me a month to get a stable overclock at 4.5 on the Giga board!

I have some heavy duty fan cooling on the VRM cooler, the North bridge, the back of the mother board and I managed to get a good airflow through my case with some help from the guys overclock.net.

Going for 4.8 might seem a high target to go for but I always wanted to aim high, I can always back off if it all goes pair shaped.
I've printed off a copy of the instructions and also Gertruudes settings so I'm off to play.

Mike The Owl


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> So I have spent some funds and moved up from my Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 R.5 to the famed Saberkitty 990FX R.2. Only had it two days but it is one hell of a move up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where to start on overclocking via the bios, to many settings to learn about, not enough time,
> 
> I'm sure someone has some starter settings for my long toothed kitty, anyone prepared to start me off!
> 
> Mike the Owl


Here's a good tutorial on youtube.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quickest overclock I've ever done!

Picture says it all



All I did was type in Gurtruudes settings , F10 and there I am, no idea if its stable, I will soon find out.

Mike The Owl


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> How can i test my psu. I can play bf4 with 590watt-610watt power draw on 64 player map without any issue for more than 3 hours .
> 
> And if its not my psu is there any change that I hit my Motherboard cpu vrm power draw limits ?


If you are in fact running at 610 draw that's way too close to PEAK output of that power supply....peak doesn't mean it can run that kind of wattage for sustained amounts of time... all it takes is one small spike above threshold and ovp doesn't discriminate...I can't currently see your rig on phone..


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> If you are in fact running at 610 draw that's way too close to PEAK output of that power supply....peak doesn't mean it can run that kind of wattage for sustained amounts of time... all it takes is one small spike above threshold and ovp doesn't discriminate...I can't currently see your rig on phone..


Yeah but my problem is only with prime . With hours of Bf4 nothing happens

In 5 minutes of prime that my Psu draw 410watt i get that problem of the click noise and black screen


----------



## hurricane28

so far my new chip is much better than my old one. This one needs only 1.488/1.472v to be stable and the other one 1.552 so big difference there.

I am tinkering with it but i get various results in IBT AVX its going from 96 all the way to 126 back to 79 not sure why that is.

NB volts are 1.225 CPU/NB clock 2400 at 1.36v CPU 4.8 at 1.53 in bios with medium LLC that shows 1.536 idle and under load it goes to 1.488.

I do have an 120mm fan on my VRM and NB.


----------



## CravinR1

At bottom switch to desktop mode to see sig rigs


----------



## Mike The Owl

Unusually Gertruudes settings for 4.8 seem quite stable even on a different computer!



I think a few days playing with the settings is called for.

Mike The Owl


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Yeah but my problem is only with prime . With hours of Bf4 nothing happens
> 
> In 5 minutes of prime that my Psu draw 410watt i get that problem of the click noise and black screen


prime runs your cpu harder than bf4 does. If i had to guess I'd say it breaks that sustainable threshold and kicks the protection mechanisms... your settings may be game stable but not bench stable...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> At bottom switch to desktop mode to see sig rigs


thanks never noticed that before even though I know most b decently designed sites have both versions it never occurred to me..... However desktop doesn't play well with my note 2..easy enough to switch back and forth though.


----------



## gertruude

i thought id spring clean my loop and case.....new hose and new fluid

is this a good temp for 30 minutes of prime small ft's @4.8ghz and an ambient of 26C

ive never stress test in summer months but thought id give it a try


----------



## cssorkinman

Scoring one for the Vishera club









Top valid firestrike score for the hardware combo.


And another one in skydiver



Ice storm too


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tdbone1

here is my "fx 8320" on an h100i open air system
have an external exhaust fan from a bathroom blowing on and under my mboard vrm's

this is pretty much at the limit isn't it?
IBT AVX when system was at 1.475 vcore


P95 (had to bump up vcore to 1.48125) but it seems pretty stable
80min of P95 small fft


to the guy who cleaned out his loop
FANTASTIC TEMPS I would say








I like em
that 8350 should hit 5.0GHz easy shouldn't it?
I mean 24/7 stable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Scoring one for the Vishera club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Top valid firestrike score for the hardware combo.
> 
> 
> And another one in skydiver
> 
> 
> 
> Ice storm too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done man, you should be proud








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> here is my "fx 8320" on an h100i open air system
> have an external exhaust fan from a bathroom blowing on and under my mboard vrm's
> 
> this is pretty much at the limit isn't it?
> IBT AVX when system was at 1.475 vcore
> 
> 
> P95 (had to bump up vcore to 1.48125) but it seems pretty stable
> 80min of P95 small fft
> 
> 
> to the guy who cleaned out his loop
> FANTASTIC TEMPS I would say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like em
> that 8350 should hit 5.0GHz easy shouldn't it?
> I mean 24/7 stable


aye it hits 5ghz easily, but workingmy way up to it this time and see if i can it under 60C on the core

last winter i was hitting 55C on the core for 5ghz lol


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> prime runs your cpu harder than bf4 does. If i had to guess I'd say it breaks that sustainable threshold and kicks the protection mechanisms... your settings may be game stable but not bench stable...


Yes but i was hoping for a blue screen or a freeze or a crash or instant shutoff ....Not this weird click sound and black thing staff . I have to mention that if a bump up the core voltage the problem starts to show on benches . At 1.472 i can run Cinebench and FryBench and 3dmark Without a problem but i cannot run prime . If i go for example at 1.5 volts i get the same issue in Cinebench and FryBench and 3dmark like 1.472 volts in prime .

So if i bump up the voltage the problem gets worst . Maybe more voltage means more watts that causes Over current protection to be enabled ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Yes but i was hoping for a blue screen or a freeze or a crash or instant shutoff ....Not this weird click sound and black thing staff . I have to mention that if a bump up the core voltage the problem starts to show on benches . At 1.472 i can run Cinebench and FryBench and 3dmark Without a problem but i cannot run prime . If i go for example at 1.5 volts i get the same issue in Cinebench and FryBench and 3dmark like 1.472 volts in prime .
> 
> So if i bump up the voltage the problem gets worst . Maybe more voltage means more watts that causes Over current protection to be enabled ?


Correct.

Voltage raises your Power Consumption / Demand exponentially.

Grab a new one. Problem solved.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Voltage raises your Power Consumption / Demand exponentially.
> 
> Grab a new one. Problem solved.


MOAR POWAH!!!


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Voltage raises your Power Consumption / Demand exponentially.
> 
> Grab a new one. Problem solved.


So as we suspected PSU is the problem . Ok i will search for a good deal to buy something new


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MOAR POWAH!!!


What that means ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Voltage raises your Power Consumption / Demand exponentially.
> 
> Grab a new one. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MOAR POWAH!!!
Click to expand...

Ohh yeah, MOAR.. Definitely MOAR.. Forgot that mate!







Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

MOAR WATTS!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> What that means ?


Some people forget this is a worldwide forum







MOAR = slang term for MORE POWAH = same for the word POWER.... also used as a way of saying MORE POWER with an accent... i always seem to hear ARNOLD


----------



## tdbone1

why does ibt avx vary Gigaflops from run to run (it don't vey much from pass to pass) im talking about each time you hit the start button even when the ram amount selection stays the same?
I seen a diff of about 4GFlops
is this normal? why does it do it if its normal?
the completed pass result is always the same


----------



## X-Alt

MORE JIJAWATTZ!11!

@tdbone, mine varies by about 3 gflops start to finsih, so its pretty normal.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> why does ibt avx vary Gigaflops from run to run (it don't vey much from pass to pass) im talking about each time you hit the start button even when the ram amount selection stays the same?
> I seen a diff of about 4GFlops
> is this normal? why does it do it if its normal?
> the completed pass result is always the same


The difference/variation you see in GFlops IMHO is a sign of system balance, or lack there of.
You can use GFlops to help find the "Sweet Spot" if you will, while running IBT AVX by making very small changes one at a time to CPU VDDA, CPU/NB, Vcore and so on and note the GFlops results. You may be surprised what just one or bumps of CPU VDDA can do. It's all about balance.

Here is where I left off the other night while attempting to help fine tune my current setup. You might recognize the last entry. Bare in mind my current setup passes 28 hrs of P95 before this last decrease.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

short answer yes, long answer your pc has several thread running in the background, or foreground and it will effect how long each test takes and or how many gflops,


----------



## By-Tor

Wanted to try IBT with high FSB so I ran it @ 301 FSB with better scores than @ 200 FSB. Sure more than just that can play a part in the results, but this and ram speed (slower) is all thats different.

4.5 301fsb


4.5 200fsb ran a couple nights ago


----------



## Alastair

So guys anybody be able to give me a word of advice here? Do AMD chipsets perform worse with SSD's than their Intel equivalents? I am getting rather low random read and write speeds. About half of what the drive is capable according to the Samsung software. Is there something I am doing wrong?

Is there a procedure for AMD boards and SSD's that I am missing?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys anybody be able to give me a word of advice here? Do AMD chipsets perform worse with SSD's than their Intel equivalents? I am getting rather low random read and write speeds. About half of what the drive is capable according to the Samsung software. Is there something I am doing wrong?
> 
> Is there a procedure for AMD boards and SSD's that I am missing?


Depends on the AMD motherboard. most of the 990 chipset boards don't have an issue. But older boards can have some serious issues with SSDs... I ran into this problem with my m5a99x evo r1.0 and samsung 840 evo... i changed the SATA port i was plugged into, to the no1 SATA plug from the no6 SATA plug, and the problem was solved on the spot (it was already in AHCI mode)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys anybody be able to give me a word of advice here? Do AMD chipsets perform worse with SSD's than their Intel equivalents? I am getting rather low random read and write speeds. About half of what the drive is capable according to the Samsung software. Is there something I am doing wrong?
> 
> Is there a procedure for AMD boards and SSD's that I am missing?


You should just note if that board has SATA 3.0 6 GBPS ports. You should be fine as long as you have that.

Else, it's a major









But seemed you are. Sorry.

Although you must note: a 6 GBPS interface can theoretically give you about 750 MB/s readout inside Windows MAX on one port. Now, I can't confirm whether or not that 6 GBPS Bandwidth is still shared by other SATA ports.

Someone can correct me on this.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> MORE JIJAWATTZ!11!
> 
> @tdbone, mine varies by about 3 gflops start to finsih, so its pretty normal.


not start to finish but from start to start
ex:
start to finish now take note of those 10 results Gflops
now do start to finish and compare them

mine changes even more then 3Gflops

usually the 10 results I get are all comparable but if I compare those 10 results to another 10 results they way off sometimes but its the same result for the pass check sum or w/e that is
so in theory its doing the same mathematical equation so it shouldn't vary that much I wouldn't think

is it a sign of a clock or volt setting not correct?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys anybody be able to give me a word of advice here? Do AMD chipsets perform worse with SSD's than their Intel equivalents? I am getting rather low random read and write speeds. About half of what the drive is capable according to the Samsung software. Is there something I am doing wrong?
> 
> Is there a procedure for AMD boards and SSD's that I am missing?
> 
> 
> 
> You should just note if that board has SATA 3.0 6 GBPS ports. You should be fine as long as you have that.
> 
> Else, it's a major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seemed you are. Sorry.
> 
> Although you must note: a 6 GBPS interface can theoretically give you about 750 MB/s readout inside Windows MAX on one port. Now, I can't confirm whether or not that 6 GBPS Bandwidth is still shared by other SATA ports.
> 
> Someone can correct me on this.
Click to expand...

Well you see that is the thing. I Have the drive plugged into a SATA 3 port. AHCI mode is on. And SSD optimisatio is set to reliability mode in Magician. I have loaded the 14.4 AMD chipset drivers. I am busy following an optimisation guide. And I have done a clean install. Is this SSD a dud? I mean my sequential speeds are to be OK. It is just the random read and writes that suck.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> not start to finish but from start to start
> ex:
> start to finish now take note of those 10 results Gflops
> now do start to finish and compare them
> 
> mine changes even more then 3Gflops
> 
> usually the 10 results I get are all comparable but if I compare those 10 results to another 10 results they way off sometimes but its the same result for the pass check sum or w/e that is
> so in theory its doing the same mathematical equation so it shouldn't vary that much I wouldn't think
> 
> is it a sign of a clock or volt setting not correct?


Mine changed by about 6 Gflops each time i run it, i'm not concerned by it.


----------



## gertruude

Thought i'd do some prime runs if anyone is interested, mostly to see how far temps jump at each overclock

4.8ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.9ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







5.ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

sigh, i dont know what happened in the last 6 months .... anyone wanna help, i know i am short tempered atm in laws in town for 3 months and working 80 hours starting to wear me down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piddeman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA yea... no
> 
> 2 quadfire systems both work spectacularly, one 7970-8350, one 290x-3930k
> 
> you are running with a motherboard only capable of x8-x8 what did you think was going to happen ???
> 
> in 4way CFX not as big of a deal x8 x8 x8 x8 = ok
> 
> but 2way??? big big big difference.
> 
> dont choose budget components and expect enthusiast results.
> 
> you want good CFX you need to get a board with x16-x16 for 2way cfx
> 
> and yes, CFX is enthusiast level
> 
> wont even get into the fact your starving your cards for power....
> 
> 
> 
> How come in benchmarks I got really nice score, but ingame results the crossfire sucks. And I'm not alone with the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8x pci-e vs 16x pci-e is not so big difference..around 1-3fps top at most.
> 
> So yea, crossfire sucks.
> 
> And PSU was enough to feed my componets according to my electricity meters after all. 630W at its peak.
> 
> Anyway...My PC work now like a charm. No super microstutters och lagg frezes in Battlefield 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm happy.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well. i ran a x750, and i get far better scores with a second psu ( at the time ) wont even get into gaming.
> 
> 1-3 fps is not the same as bandwidth needed.
> 
> but go ahead, and live in your delousions, there is a reason you wont post that in the 83xx club, as several of us in there run 2-3-and 4way cfx and would shoot you down
> 
> i push 120-200 fps with no microstutter ( which is an inherent issue mind you of 2way cfx/sli { also why frame pacing was made } and usually can be solved with 3 or 4 way ) in EYEFINITY
> 
> budget components = budget results


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sigh, i dont know what happened in the last 6 months .... anyone wanna help, i know i am short tempered atm in laws in town for 3 months and working 80 hours starting to wear me down


In-Laws can wear you down, all you can do is smile, wave and look for the little things that make you smile









I will admit that i have noticed some of your posts of late have been short and very blunt, It's hard to keep in mind that some people don't have the same amount of knowledge that yourself and others do.

What we think is/should be common knowledge often isn't, just gotta keep on keeping on


----------



## Mega Man

Now you know why. It is not the in laws in it the wife that is stressing me out

I can deal with it. I can deal with the excessive hours at work. I can not deal with both at the same time. Sys overload


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thought i'd do some prime runs if anyone is interested, mostly to see how far temps jump at each overclock
> 
> 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why is your FAN RPM so low? 1483 Max

Ignore This post!

How can I delete this post. Cant find delete button.


----------



## CravinR1

OK can someone help me boost my 8350 ?

I've been sitting on 4.5 ghz at 1.45v since I bought it. It runs very cool (keep the h80i fan profile on quiet) while gaming and even handbrake conversions.

So what settings could I try for a 24/7 overclock of 4.7-5.0 ? Am I being unrealistic? I've had it at 4.83 but used 1.55v and temps got around 62-63 with h80i in performance mode.


----------



## Mega Man

Imo yes. You will need better cooling aiming got want to be stable


----------



## CravinR1

Is 63 cel too hot for prime 95 of these chips ? Is 1.55v too much for 24/7 ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is 63 cel too hot for prime 95 of these chips ? Is 1.55v too much for 24/7 ?


70c max for core temp and voltage doesn't matter so much but 1.55v is the max recommended safe voltage but others have run over that for quite some time with no degradation.

was your 4.8 clock stable in IBT AVX?


----------



## CravinR1

just ran p95 for a bit

I read over 60cel damages 8350's so I got nervous


----------



## Alastair

So I just read in a Tom's Hardware article that SB950 is only capable of around 55000 IOP's. Now I know Tom's doesn't have the best reputation in OCN. So I wanted to ask if this is true? Can anybody with a Samsung SSD here post their magician and AS SSD results? It is really chewing me up that I am only getting about half of the IOP's speeds.


----------



## Johan45

I have a few, never tested them though If I get some time can give it a shot tonight. The chipsets the same but different board ( CHV-z) and I have a 1090T in at the moment.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have a few, never tested them though If I get some time can give it a shot tonight. The chipsets the same but different board ( CHV-z) and I have a 1090T in at the moment.


My performance doesn't seem any better. What a buzz kill. BF4 is still taking ages to load. Maybe even longer. So far I is sad.


----------



## Johan45

Did you eventually clone the old drive or was it a fresh install? The HDD sectors and SSD sectors are aligned differently and can cause issue when cloned. This is one of the biggest causes of performance loss with SSDs. Just google ssd alignment.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you eventually clone the old drive or was it a fresh install? The HDD sectors and SSD sectors are aligned differently and can cause issue when cloned. This is one of the biggest causes of performance loss with SSDs. Just google ssd alignment.


I originally "migrated" using Samsung's SSD migration software. When I wasn't happy I reinstalled the OS. So now it is a clean install. And I am still not happy with the performance.


----------



## Johan45

HMM , so we can rule that out. Install was done in AHCI mode I assume? I also just remembered that all my sammy drives are tied up in raids. I've been working on PCM05. So I could give you a number off of a kingston drive but not Samsung and I'm afraid raid 0 would skew the results just a tad.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HMM , so we can rule that out. Install was done in AHCI mode I assume? I also just remembered that all my sammy drives are tied up in raids. I've been working on PCM05. So I could give you a number off of a kingston drive but not Samsung and I'm afraid raid 0 would skew the results just a tad.


BF 4 takes insanely long to load. Infact more accurately I haven't managed to finish loading a BF 4 game yet. Crysis 3 load time does not appear to be any faster. So I dunno......Installed with ACHI. Samsung Magician is set to reliability mode. I have tried with RAPID mode it is still slow. I have tried with Pagefile on and off. I will try putting the pagefile onto a different drive to try that. This is really disappointing. I know that my family paid a hell of a lot for this thing and now I just feel like chucking it against the wall!









EDIT: BF4 just finished loading. And I have 0FPS. Like it is FROZEN. Yet Alt+Tab still works and I can navigate windows so it's not like my PC is freezing.


----------



## Johan45

That really is strange, sounds like more than just a slow drive to me. The page file won't make any difference really. People move it on smaller drives but that thing is huge.

One thought , when you re-installed windows after you tried the image. Did you delete the partition before install or just format the existing one left from the image. The alignment is done at the partition level.


----------



## tdbone1

I have the cvf-z and I am one of the 1st to get in bf4 with 1080P ultra settings.

here is how my setup is and you are not going to believe it but its VERY FAST AND WORKS 100%

1st I have 6GB ram and no pagefile at all on any drives.
I have 40GB intel ssd which my win8.1 x64 OS is on (along with BF4)
I have a usb 3.0 ADATA 16GB usb stick that I have XPACK0 and XPACK1 on (this is china rising and second assault)
I have a 500GB 5400RPM that I have Naval Strike and Dragon Teeth on.

it is most important to have "BF4 Base" installed to the fastest drive.

I have watched my drive usages and say I use the server browser to join a second assault / china rising map.

guess what happens.....it loads the 40GB BF4 BASE the most and then loads some info off the 16GB usb stick for the china rising / second assault map.

I seriously am in any vehicle I pretty much want when map changes.

my 16GB usb stick read and write speed is not that great
70MBs and 20MBs
my intell ssd is close to 150MBs read and 70MBs write

what im getting at is when you load an expansion pack map it is also loading BF4 Base data at the same time.

separate those drives if you can and set it up like I did.

you create sym links to the directories where the original xpack directories were to the new location

works 100% great.


----------



## Alastair

Ok johan45 I just disabled origin on game and that fixed my BF4 issue. But I am still wondering why I am only getting half the IOpS. Although my IOPS improves when I turn RAPID on I am still scoring below what Samsung says I should. And with RAPID you are essentially benching your RAM not the SSD.


----------



## CravinR1

Here is my Samsung 840 250 gb (NON EVO) which i've had for almost 2 years


----------



## Johan45

Did you see my last post about your install?


----------



## Alastair

And I completely formatted the SSD before reinstalling windows.


----------



## mus1mus

A little long shot but who knows.
Have you installed the chipset driver properly?

Fresh windows, chipset, reboot if requested, sata, ahci drivers, etc, onece at a time?


----------



## Johan45

So brand new partition as well? Hmm I'm running out of the usual suspects.

Are you connected to the SB950 ports and not the asmedia? Also using SATAIII cables?

One more that might sound silly but did you run WEI after all was installed. This can help performance with everything in windows. Let's the OS decide how to handle hardware.


----------



## tdbone1

he said.
were you in AHCI mode when you "installed" windows?

most important /\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just read in a Tom's Hardware article that SB950 is only capable of around 55000 IOP's. Now I know Tom's doesn't have the best reputation in OCN. So I wanted to ask if this is true? Can anybody with a Samsung SSD here post their magician and AS SSD results? It is really chewing me up that I am only getting about half of the IOP's speeds.




I'm rolling with a 840 evo with RAPID on... with SB950 chipset. (Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2.0).... everything current, latest drivers and bios. I had your exact same issue when I installed my samsung on my old m5a99x evo motherboard... it was fixed by plugging the drive into the no.1 SATA3 port


----------



## hurricane28

Great! I have a new CPU installed it played COD ghosts for over one hour and my pc shuts off no screen whatsoever.... Everything keeps turning even my gpu isnt the problem because i tested it in another rig and it worked fine.. i tried to turn it onn again and my screen does not turn on but everything works. On my watt meter i see only 51watt is pulled from the wall so i guess its my cpu thst has desided to die on me...


----------



## Mega Man

You have changed your cpu how many times now?

At this point I am wondering if it isn't user error


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great! I have a new CPU installed it played COD ghosts for over one hour and my pc shuts off no screen whatsoever.... Everything keeps turning even my gpu isnt the problem because i tested it in another rig and it worked fine.. i tried to turn it onn again and my screen does not turn on but everything works. On my watt meter i see only 51watt is pulled from the wall so i guess its my cpu thst has desided to die on me...


I did warn u about taking cpu's back when there's nowt wrong with it

its the cpu gods fighting back lol


----------



## hurricane28

This is my 3rd cpu and the first was broken we tested it in the shop. The last one was a bad overclocker and gave me bsod's during gaming and benching. What user error are you revering to mega? I haveseasonic psu, gigabyte 990fxa ud5 rev 1.1 samsung 840evo 250gb the hardware seems fine but it keeps failing on me for no aparent reason at all. So i am very curious whst user error this might be accoding to you.


----------



## Johan45

I think he kinda means like this if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Mega Man

So you returned it as "it was a bad overclocker" (on mobile not going to quote with it) not because it was faulty.

You don't know if your memory is compatable.

( his next answer will be I tested it. And it is stable with memtest).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

It's also been an epidemic of people's power supplies not cutting the mustard or is it just me seeing this


----------



## Mega Man

Yes it is a well documented issue people underestimate their power needs


----------



## tdbone1

I made a video of BF4 1080P Ultra with NO FSAA vs 1080P High
my big thing is trying t figure out if I adding another gtx 770 is going to make my minimum frame rates better and same thing for ms per frame
during explosions and when lots of action going on.

well here it is.
pretty boring unless you like seeing BF4 and FX 8320 @ 4.8GHz with that gtx 770 combo


----------



## Mega Man

I am pretty sure we moved from this topic. ... weeks ago. No your cpu will not bottle neck 2 gpus. Problem solved.

The ram you run on the other hand......


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so far my new chip is much better than my old one. This one needs only 1.488/1.472v to be stable and the other one 1.552 so big difference there.
> 
> I am tinkering with it but i get various results in IBT AVX its going from 96 all the way to 126 back to 79 not sure why that is.
> 
> NB volts are 1.225 CPU/NB clock 2400 at 1.36v CPU 4.8 at 1.53 in bios with medium LLC that shows 1.536 idle and under load it goes to 1.488.
> 
> I do have an 120mm fan on my VRM and NB.


Ok - you really should do a Stock test before all of this. I believe you have something basic holding you back. I will not be convinced that you're on a 3rd 'faulty' CPU.

Have you actually ran tests with everything stock? - lastest bios / firmware etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> prime runs your cpu harder than bf4 does. If i had to guess I'd say it breaks that sustainable threshold and kicks the protection mechanisms... your settings may be game stable but not bench stable...


If that were true - how come gaming with his CPU and GPU drawing power is fine?

hint: my PSU did die recently (Die: it couldn't keep up the power needed when both CPU & GPU were under load.)
I could sit in prime all day long. It may be his PSU, but could be something else!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Well done man, you should be proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye it hits 5ghz easily, but workingmy way up to it this time and see if i can it under 60C on the core
> 
> last winter i was hitting 55C on the core for 5ghz lol


Why not push her Gurty?







it's 70°C limit now - and where did you get 26°C







It's been cold in Sheffield for the last week! (on and off)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Yes but i was hoping for a blue screen or a freeze or a crash or instant shutoff ....Not this weird click sound and black thing staff . I have to mention that if a bump up the core voltage the problem starts to show on benches . At 1.472 i can run Cinebench and FryBench and 3dmark Without a problem but i cannot run prime . If i go for example at 1.5 volts i get the same issue in Cinebench and FryBench and 3dmark like 1.472 volts in prime .
> 
> So if i bump up the voltage the problem gets worst . Maybe more voltage means more watts that causes Over current protection to be enabled ?


PSU as others have suspected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> why does ibt avx vary Gigaflops from run to run (it don't vey much from pass to pass) im talking about each time you hit the start button even when the ram amount selection stays the same?
> I seen a diff of about 4GFlops
> is this normal? why does it do it if its normal?
> the completed pass result is always the same


Normal - you have lots going on behind the scenes. You could install one of the tweaked 'benching' Windows installs which are cut down, to reduce background processes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thought i'd do some prime runs if anyone is interested, mostly to see how far temps jump at each overclock
> 
> 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good - I'd see what I can get from her without topping 69°C









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok johan45 I just disabled origin on game and that fixed my BF4 issue. But I am still wondering why I am only getting half the IOpS. Although my IOPS improves when I turn RAPID on I am still scoring below what Samsung says I should. And with RAPID you are essentially benching your RAM not the SSD.


Did you install the latest firmware? If so, could be your board? Is that the one you 'knocked something off' of?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great! I have a new CPU installed it played COD ghosts for over one hour and my pc shuts off no screen whatsoever.... Everything keeps turning even my gpu isnt the problem because i tested it in another rig and it worked fine.. i tried to turn it onn again and my screen does not turn on but everything works. On my watt meter i see only 51watt is pulled from the wall so i guess its my cpu thst has desided to die on me...


As before, get it working at stock first. I spent a good year chasing my tail on my old amd athlon 64 - turned out to be bad ram timings..... Oh RAM - you haunted me back in those years...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I made a video of BF4 1080P Ultra with NO FSAA vs 1080P High
> my big thing is trying t figure out if I adding another gtx 770 is going to make my minimum frame rates better and same thing for ms per frame
> during explosions and when lots of action going on.
> 
> well here it is.
> pretty boring unless you like seeing BF4 and FX 8320 @ 4.8GHz with that gtx 770 combo


Do you play with motion blur on - owch. How can you bare it?

Also - does Core parking effect Win8?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Ok - you really should do a Stock test before all of this. I believe you have something basic holding you back. I will not be convinced that you're on a 3rd 'faulty' CPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you actually ran tests with everything stock? - lastest bios / firmware etc.
> If that were true - how come gaming with his CPU and GPU drawing power is fine?
> 
> 
> 
> hint: my PSU did die recently (Die: it couldn't keep up the power needed when both CPU & GPU were under load.)
> I could sit in prime all day long. It may be his PSU, but could be something else!
> *Why not push her Gurty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's 70°C limit now - and where did you get 26°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been cold in Sheffield for the last week! (on and off)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU as others have suspected.
> Normal - you have lots going on behind the scenes. You could install one of the tweaked 'benching' Windows installs which are cut down, to reduce background processes
> 
> 
> .
> Looking good - I'd see what I can get from her without topping 69°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you install the latest firmware? If so, could be your board? Is that the one you 'knocked something off' of?
> As before, get it working at stock first. I spent a good year chasing my tail on my old amd athlon 64 - turned out to be bad ram timings..... Oh RAM - you haunted me back in those years...
> Do you play with motion blur on - owch. How can you bare it?


i was planning on doing a 5.1ghz prime lol just waiting for temps to lower tonight







(if they do)

it was 26c in my room lol but a degree colder today lol


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great! I have a new CPU installed it played COD ghosts for over one hour and my pc shuts off no screen whatsoever.... Everything keeps turning even my gpu isnt the problem because i tested it in another rig and it worked fine.. i tried to turn it onn again and my screen does not turn on but everything works. On my watt meter i see only 51watt is pulled from the wall so i guess its my cpu thst has desided to die on me...


Were you heavily OCed when this happened?

If so Reset the bios back to stock either by jumper or pop out the MB battery then try and boot.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes it worked at stock andat first it worked and my RAM is compatible.. G.Skill is kown about their compatibility and i asked on the gigabyte site and they said there should be no problem with it.
I called a friend of mine wbo has a lot more expirience than me and he said it could be the motherboard because cpu's don't die very often and its not mu PSU that is failing on me. There is no other conclusion than my board has failed me sindse my gpu worked in ankther rig.

My system is not working at all so it is impossible to even return at stock... I get no screen, when it boots my gpu, fans and cooler are turning on and thats it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Were you heavily OCed when this happened?
> 
> If so Reset the bios back to stock either by jumper or pop out the MB battery then try and boot.


Yes i did that already and but like i said i get no screen so cant use my system at all atm...


----------



## Mega Man

... here we go again.

This time it has to be his board. . I wonder what it will be next time
@Synister
Some say it does others say it doesn't.

It should be already "built in"


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am pretty sure we moved from this topic. ... weeks ago. No your cpu will not bottle neck 2 gpus. Problem solved.
> 
> The ram you run on the other hand......


and the "data" you have behind this?

of course none.

Red is actually going to have some data soon.

im POSTING RESULTS again that you simply just don't like or you just don't like me.
don't comment unless you have something positive to say from now on please.

if it was coved I wouldn't be talking about it and showing my results in tyrying to help others with facing CFX or SLI for BF4
BF4 players is part of what drives (some of us) to get better hardware.

for me its facing getting another cpu or adding another vcard for sli.

lots of people face this same fork in the road.

my results are from an fx 8320 @ 4.8GHz with single evga gtx 770 2GB
Im sure some people will watch the video as it has some great info.
btw
I thinking about making a new video with gefore experience shadow play maybe


----------



## Mega Man

It had been covered plenty.

Red and several others have posted loads of data.

You choose to ignore it as it isn't your cookie cutter design "benchmark".

I use that term in the lightest term possible as a benchmark is something that can be reproduced which can not be done in a multiplayer game
As For me I will say what and when I want


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just read in a Tom's Hardware article that SB950 is only capable of around 55000 IOP's. Now I know Tom's doesn't have the best reputation in OCN. So I wanted to ask if this is true? Can anybody with a Samsung SSD here post their magician and AS SSD results? It is really chewing me up that I am only getting about half of the IOP's speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rolling with a 840 evo with RAPID on... with SB950 chipset. (Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2.0).... everything current, latest drivers and bios. I had your exact same issue when I installed my samsung on my old m5a99x evo motherboard... it was fixed by plugging the drive into the no.1 SATA3 port
Click to expand...

I tried swapping to SATA port 1but alas I am still at half the IOP's of my drive.


----------



## Mega Man

@Alastair

Have you updated the firmware?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I just read in a Tom's Hardware article that SB950 is only capable of around 55000 IOP's. Now I know Tom's doesn't have the best reputation in OCN. So I wanted to ask if this is true? Can anybody with a Samsung SSD here post their magician and AS SSD results? It is really chewing me up that I am only getting about half of the IOP's speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rolling with a 840 evo with RAPID on... with SB950 chipset. (Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2.0).... everything current, latest drivers and bios. I had your exact same issue when I installed my samsung on my old m5a99x evo motherboard... it was fixed by plugging the drive into the no.1 SATA3 port
Click to expand...

I tried swapping to SATA port 1 d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Have you updated the firmware?


According to Magician it is the latest firmware. The next thing I must ask is AHCI drivers. Because according to device manager I am running on AHCI drivers from 2006 yet windows says it is up to date. I have tried installing AMD's 14.4 chipset drivers but according to device manager from what I can tell nothing has changed.

@azanimefan Could I ask a favor and can you run those without RAPID? Because from what I have read when you run those benches with RAPID you are "essentially" benching your RAM. And besides I though I would point out that RAPID actually hurts performance in some places according to Techreport.com. Otherwise I must ask specifics of your set up. Because even with RAPID my IOPS are low. And I have tried your suggestion of port 1 and it didn't work.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I made a video of BF4 1080P Ultra with NO FSAA vs 1080P High
> my big thing is trying t figure out if I adding another gtx 770 is going to make my minimum frame rates better and same thing for ms per frame
> during explosions and when lots of action going on.
> 
> well here it is.
> pretty boring unless you like seeing BF4 and FX 8320 @ 4.8GHz with that gtx 770 combo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I already did your "bench" the way you wanted, all you were worried about was if the CPU was getting pegged at 100% and i showed it wasn't.

If you don't like the results then fine, just go buy an i7 and be done with it, all you keep doing is posting random data that no one cares about.

We've tried to help you but it seems like you almost want your CPU not to be good enough?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i did that already and but like i said i get no screen so cant use my system at all atm...


seems like a long shot but have u tried your gpu in the other socket


----------



## tdbone1

let me explain how you can help.
it will take a system similar to mine (im @ 4.8GHz, 6GB ram no pagefile and gtx 770 2GB) but you need two of the vcards of same specs or better.

BF4
1080P Ultra with no FSAA
perfoverlay.drawfps 1
perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
GPU-Z
windows task manager (performance tab) with CPU highlighter so you can see all the cores

now load up a 64 player map and run around and play
alt-tab after a big firefight or lots of explosions to look at the cpu and gpu usage.

really simple pretty much.

if you posted something like that and I missed it I am sorry.
I tried to pay close attention but could have missed it.

if you have not posted anything like that then please sit back and learn.

I posted a video of me doing it with my note 3 camera.
since then I installed shadowplay and made a high quality video and used mic.
never used this before so bare with me.
I could have spoke better during the video but hey at least the data is there in very fine detail
here is the new video


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> let me explain how you can help.
> it will take a system similar to mine (im @ 4.8GHz, 6GB ram no pagefile and gtx 770 2GB) but you need two of the vcards of same specs or better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BF4
> 1080P Ultra with no FSAA
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
> GPU-Z
> windows task manager (performance tab) with CPU highlighter so you can see all the cores
> 
> now load up a 64 player map and run around and play
> alt-tab after a big firefight or lots of explosions to look at the cpu and gpu usage.
> 
> really simple pretty much.
> 
> if you posted something like that and I missed it I am sorry.
> I tried to pay close attention but could have missed it.
> 
> if you have not posted anything like that then please sit back and learn.
> 
> I posted a video of me doing it with my note 3 camera.
> since then I installed shadowplay and made a high quality video and used mic.
> never used this before so bare with me.
> I could have spoke better during the video but hey at least the data is there in very fine detail
> here is the new video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you just don't get it do you?

your trying to capture your 60 hz monitor on a 24fps camera? what are you trying to prove?

you've blatantly ignored every post proving you wrong which is likely in the count of a couple dozen now.

please stop with the textile diarrhea.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you just don't get it do you?
> 
> your trying to capture your 60 hz monitor on a 24fps camera? what are you trying to prove?
> 
> you've blatantly ignored every post proving you wrong which is likely in the count of a couple dozen now.
> 
> please stop with the textile diarrhea


can you even read what im writing at all?

24fps camera?

I just told you I captured at 1080P using shadowplay.

you will not get better video quality anywhere !

it really looks like your not even reading the posts im making.
you do not have to reply
mostly people that will be interested in this are hardcore BF4 fans that are trying to figure out what hardware to get to run it the best they can.

I think I am building the fx 8320 up pretty good
cant believe I have a pretty stable 4.8GHz for not to much $$$
BUT if adding another $300 vcard isn't gonna get me to much performance then why get it
anyhow I put the numbers up as usual.
you wont here anyone dispute my numbers ever.

I really really really cant wait for Red to finish the high performace project so I can see what the dual cfx does on that 8350
he knows what I looking for and never even second guesses me.
if you notice in that video I made above when I alt-tab
pay attention to the cpu cores....expecially CORE 1
its pretty high.
all it takes it to peg 1 core out and guess what happens
YOU DROP FRAMES!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> let me explain how you can help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> it will take a system similar to mine (im @ 4.8GHz, 6GB ram no pagefile and gtx 770 2GB) but you need two of the vcards of same specs or better.
> 
> BF4
> 1080P Ultra with no FSAA
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
> GPU-Z
> windows task manager (performance tab) with CPU highlighter so you can see all the cores
> 
> now load up a 64 player map and run around and play
> alt-tab after a big firefight or lots of explosions to look at the cpu and gpu usage.
> 
> really simple pretty much.
> 
> if you posted something like that and I missed it I am sorry.
> I tried to pay close attention but could have missed it.
> 
> if you have not posted anything like that then please sit back and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> *I posted a video of me doing it with my note 3 camera.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> since then I installed shadowplay and made a high quality video and used mic.
> never used this before so bare with me.
> I could have spoke better during the video but hey at least the data is there in very fine detail
> here is the new video


no i see many disputing what you say... you just choose to ignore them.

so please spam some more.. i like it.. (mmm silverchair)


----------



## azanimefan

ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I tried swapping to SATA port 1 d
> According to Magician it is the latest firmware. The next thing I must ask is AHCI drivers. Because according to device manager I am running on AHCI drivers from 2006 yet windows says it is up to date. I have tried installing AMD's 14.4 chipset drivers but according to device manager from what I can tell nothing has changed.
> 
> @azanimefan Could I ask a favor and can you run those without RAPID? Because from what I have read when you run those benches with RAPID you are "essentially" benching your RAM. And besides I though I would point out that RAPID actually hurts performance in some places according to Techreport.com. Otherwise I must ask specifics of your set up. Because even with RAPID my IOPS are low. And I have tried your suggestion of port 1 and it didn't work.


Yeah.. i'll do that but it will require a reboot. but for now some driver details for you

~
AMD SATA Controller - amd_sata.sys & amd_xata.sys v 1.2.001.0133 both date from 2012
Samnsung Evo Drivers - disk.sys, partmng.sys both windows drivers plus a samsung driver, samsungrapiddiskflt.sys

as for AHCI drivers
ahcix64s.sys + some .dlls all dating from 2011-14 made by amd (not microsoft)
the description of ahcix64s.sys reads
-AMD AHCI compatible controller driver
-version: 3.3.1540.13
-copyright 2011 - AMD
-size: 274kb

i'll post pics without rapid in a couple of minutes

EDIT: weird... i can't turn off rapid mode. tried rebooting 4 times, samsung magician says it's off when i reboot off but when i log back on again it's up and running again


----------



## mus1mus

picking a 770 when a kit of decent 1866 RAM would cost you less than a quarter money, and still insist on the GPU is insanely non sense!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ran some BF4 for you.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Utilisation is fine see?
> 
> No idea what i was going on with GPU usage though, i was running between 98-125fps all game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> let me explain how you can help.
> it will take a system similar to mine (im @ 4.8GHz, 6GB ram no pagefile and gtx 770 2GB) but you need two of the vcards of same specs or better.
> 
> BF4
> 1080P Ultra with no FSAA
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
> GPU-Z
> windows task manager (performance tab) with CPU highlighter so you can see all the cores
> 
> now load up a 64 player map and run around and play
> alt-tab after a big firefight or lots of explosions to look at the cpu and gpu usage.
> 
> really simple pretty much.
> 
> if you posted something like that and I missed it I am sorry.
> I tried to pay close attention but could have missed it.
> 
> if you have not posted anything like that then please sit back and learn.
> 
> I posted a video of me doing it with my note 3 camera.
> since then I installed shadowplay and made a high quality video and used mic.
> never used this before so bare with me.
> I could have spoke better during the video but hey at least the data is there in very fine detail
> here is the new video


Now you are changing the testing conditions, originally it was High settings with no motion blur and now it's Ultra with no FXAA?

And you now want Task manager screencaps instead of HWiNFO64?

I'll run ONE more test when i finish work but thats it, i'm not recording it or any crap like that.

Just to show you for one last time how wrong you actually are......


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> let me explain how you can help.
> it will take a system similar to mine (im @ 4.8GHz, 6GB ram no pagefile and gtx 770 2GB) but you need two of the vcards of same specs or better.
> 
> BF4
> 1080P Ultra with no FSAA
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
> GPU-Z
> windows task manager (performance tab) with CPU highlighter so you can see all the cores
> 
> now load up a 64 player map and run around and play
> alt-tab after a big firefight or lots of explosions to look at the cpu and gpu usage.
> 
> really simple pretty much.
> 
> if you posted something like that and I missed it I am sorry.
> I tried to pay close attention but could have missed it.
> 
> if you have not posted anything like that then please sit back and learn.
> 
> I posted a video of me doing it with my note 3 camera.
> since then I installed shadowplay and made a high quality video and used mic.
> never used this before so bare with me.
> I could have spoke better during the video but hey at least the data is there in very fine detail
> here is the new video


MY EYES, turn up the FOV man.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> let me explain how you can help.
> it will take a system similar to mine (im @ 4.8GHz, 6GB ram no pagefile and gtx 770 2GB) but you need two of the vcards of same specs or better.
> 
> BF4
> 1080P Ultra with no FSAA
> perfoverlay.drawfps 1
> perfoverlay.drawgraph 1
> GPU-Z
> windows task manager (performance tab) with CPU highlighter so you can see all the cores
> 
> now load up a 64 player map and run around and play
> alt-tab after a big firefight or lots of explosions to look at the cpu and gpu usage.
> 
> really simple pretty much.
> 
> if you posted something like that and I missed it I am sorry.
> I tried to pay close attention but could have missed it.
> 
> if you have not posted anything like that then please sit back and learn.
> 
> I posted a video of me doing it with my note 3 camera.
> since then I installed shadowplay and made a high quality video and used mic.
> never used this before so bare with me.
> I could have spoke better during the video but hey at least the data is there in very fine detail
> here is the new video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY EYES, turn up the FOV man.
Click to expand...

i doubt his rig could handle a wider FOV at those settings. that will defiantly use more system ram pretty sure putting it over his amount and with no page file.. i see FPS falling...


----------



## tdbone1

the FOV is at default.
is it supposed to be at something else?
looks ok when im playing I think.

sgt bilko

never on high with no AA
always ULTRA with no AA

you are really almost making things up as you go along.

hwinfo64 can show gpu loads too but it don't have a memory that has a history like gpu-z and like windows task manager performace cpu section

you see how there is a history right?

when in game and you have the ms per frame graph and the fps counter going like I did what you do when you get a frame droppage or spike you alt-tab and can look at the gpu load and cpu load
you can test or not test but im really getting pretty tired of the attitude.

im definitely contributing to this thread and even going beyond.

cant say im lazy can ya?
I been benchmarking like crazy for BF4 and even P95 and ibt avx.
im pretty sure I have a descent OC @ 4.8GHz

as far as my ram goes. seems to be working just fine for me.
no out of memory errors and the speed is right under ddr3 1600
I have cl9 and CR 1T
its not the slowest and sure I can use an extra 2GB but this 6GB is working flawless
when I alt-tab In the video you can look at all of my drives and their usage.
you can see its very minimal usage as most is loaded into ram

6GB works fine for BF4 in ultra (I didn't stumble upon that either) I read and read and read and found the info out and it was correct.
yes at some point ill grab 2 more 2x2GB sticks that match the ones I have or ill spring for 2x4GB or 2x8GB

I guess the biggest thing to point out is
im stable at 4.8GHz with 2x2GB and 2x1GB ram with an h100i and gtx 770
a lot and I mean a lot of people said it was my ram or psu or something else.

im up
im running
I giving back to the community with the info I am coming across

I would still like to get to 5GHz just because im so close but don't know if I can get there with my cooling I have.
anyhow thanks and I looking forward to your info/benchmarks you added.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Now you are changing the testing conditions, originally it was High settings with no motion blur and now it's Ultra with no FXAA?
> 
> And you now want Task manager screencaps instead of HWiNFO64?
> 
> I'll run ONE more test when i finish work but thats it, i'm not recording it or any crap like that.
> 
> Just to show you for one last time how wrong you actually are......


I think I did miss these benchmarks
your gpu usage looks way different then mine.
why is it not smooth and look so sawtooth like?

that's not right is it?

crap it didn't quote your image.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no i see many disputing what you say... you just choose to ignore them.
> 
> so please spam some more.. i like it.. (mmm silverchair)


umm my note 3 camera has 16mega pixel
that video was done at 720P 60fps



I made the other video like I said in that same post your quoting me out of that you convienetly left out.
I said I was going to use shadowplay
and I did


----------



## Mega Man

because for 1 290/290x 1080p is weak for that GPU i can run eyefinity on max and get ok framerates.

290s unlike nvidia dont care about 1080p they were made for multiscreen/4k or both


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i doubt his rig could handle a wider FOV at those settings. that will defiantly use more system ram pretty sure putting it over his amount and with no page file.. i see FPS falling...


I have my FOV maxed 120, 45-63 FPS with a [email protected]\1615.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i doubt his rig could handle a wider FOV at those settings. that will defiantly use more system ram pretty sure putting it over his amount and with no page file.. i see FPS falling...
> 
> 
> 
> I have my FOV maxed 120, 45-63 FPS with a [email protected]\1615.
Click to expand...

120 is a bit much for me, 108-110 is nice for me.

you also have properly matched ram in a proper capacity. and likely more stable as you've been at those clocks for awhile.

he also want around 60 fps min so ya..

I can't handle console FOV, i'd much rather drop down to 40fps min and have a proper view.

however if you are using a 21:9 display default FOV isn't that bad.


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry, but are you doing Prime Small FFTs? That in my knowledge, is purely CPU bound.

Blend mix RAM into the equation. You might wanna check that out as well..

I'd say, pick a proper RAM kit now. It's the cheapest option on the things everyone and you are considering.


----------



## tdbone1

oh crap.
I think I need to play with the fov
currently im on a Samsung 55" 16:9 ratio

um for the ram test I can complete any test with ibt avx with no problems.
I usually do the blend test in P95 but recently learned how it heats up the cpu is the best with small fft
I was using that to find my max vcore and cpu llc.
prob run a blend test tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> because for 1 290/290x 1080p is weak for that GPU i can run eyefinity on max and get ok framerates.
> 
> 290s unlike nvidia dont care about 1080p they were made for multiscreen/4k or both


it wouldn't max it out off and on like that im pretty sure.
its going straight up and straight down in sawtooth pattern
gpu is used all the time while in the game wouldn't think it would make that type a pattern but more of a pattern straight across around a certain usage mark and same the other vcard graph.
they almost look like they are turning off and on.

I guess as long as its smooth is the main thing but something don't look right about that.
I might have some old bf3 screenshots when I had my 1090T and 2x5870 1GB models I also had the 2x6870 also so they might be around


----------



## Mega Man

Again. I know you won't listen. But 290 throttle when not used ( like intels turbo or speed step)


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Again. I know you won't listen. But 290 throttle when not used ( like intels turbo or speed step)


yea but urs are in use
I been doing sli and cfx stuff for quite some time now.
I haven't used the hwinfo64 log file with that genericlogviewer before but I used other tools I believe that made some type of graph (I think) and just don't remember any graph going off and on like that.

when bf4 is running your cards are in use.
switching off and on (on gpu load) should not be like that I don't think.

anyhow I do appreciate the info you are providing as it does help.
thanks


----------



## Mega Man

sigh.... as i said you wont listen.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Again. I know you won't listen. But 290 throttle when not used ( like intels turbo or speed step)
> 
> 
> 
> yea but urs are in use
> I been doing sli and cfx stuff for quite some time now.
> I haven't used the hwinfo64 log file with that genericlogviewer before but I used other tools I believe that made some type of graph (I think) and just don't remember any graph going off and on like that.
> 
> when bf4 is running your cards are in use.
> switching off and on (on gpu load) should not be like that I don't think.
> 
> anyhow I do appreciate the info you are providing as it does help.
> thanks
Click to expand...

actually, being killed in BF4 is enough to momentarily drop your gpu clock as the load takes a sky dive from real time rendering to a flash screen. (taking into account you've not had that edited out in a custom bios)

unless you force your GPU to remain at clocks this will happen, it is inevitable. (think evga K boost or whatever) locks your GPU voltage to its load voltage.

for example, the last bit that bilko posted, would like be a result of playing a YOLO (Google it if you don't know what it means) style. you insisted on full maps and lots of explosives.

kinda hard to stay alive when you are basically walkin thru napalm to get even close to what you are asking for.. I'd be willing to bet his KD in that match was nothing to brag about.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Hi Chaps,

I am testing the 4.8 that I set up using Gertys figures, what should I be using.

First test was Cinebench, what figures should I be looking for ?



I usually use AIDA 64 to stress test but what do you guys suggest?

As a newbie what settings should I be testing on i.e. Prime 95 ( Small FFTs, In-place large FFTs or Blend ) or do you recommend something else?

Cheers Mike The Owl


----------



## mus1mus

Aida64 won't stress it fully. And means you can't fully be stable.
Least you can game. Just not sure about bf4

Prime small fft and ibt avx at very high to start. Will be around 10c hotter than aida.

As for CB scores, 8.00 up is what you should score at 4.8. The old cb I meant.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> seems like a long shot but have u tried your gpu in the other socket


Its not a long shot its actually an good idea and yes i tried and it didnt help. I tried my gpu and it worked in another rig so its not that. The only thing i can.think of is that its my board that desided to die on me sinse i have a new cpu and my psu works gokd as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> the FOV is at default.
> is it supposed to be at something else?
> looks ok when im playing I think.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> sgt bilko
> 
> *never on high with no AA*
> always ULTRA with no AA
> 
> you are really almost making things up as you go along.
> 
> 
> 
> hwinfo64 can show gpu loads too but it don't have a memory that has a history like gpu-z and like windows task manager performace cpu section
> 
> you see how there is a history right?
> 
> when in game and you have the ms per frame graph and the fps counter going like I did what you do when you get a frame droppage or spike you alt-tab and can look at the gpu load and cpu load
> you can test or not test but im really getting pretty tired of the attitude.
> 
> *im definitely contributing to this thread and even going beyond.*
> 
> cant say im lazy can ya?
> I been benchmarking like crazy for BF4 and even P95 and ibt avx.
> im pretty sure I have a descent OC @ 4.8GHz
> 
> as far as my ram goes. seems to be working just fine for me.
> no out of memory errors and the speed is right under ddr3 1600
> I have cl9 and CR 1T
> its not the slowest and sure I can use an extra 2GB but this 6GB is working flawless
> when I alt-tab In the video you can look at all of my drives and their usage.
> you can see its very minimal usage as most is loaded into ram
> 
> 6GB works fine for BF4 in ultra (I didn't stumble upon that either) I read and read and read and found the info out and it was correct.
> yes at some point ill grab 2 more 2x2GB sticks that match the ones I have or ill spring for 2x4GB or 2x8GB
> 
> I guess the biggest thing to point out is
> im stable at 4.8GHz with 2x2GB and 2x1GB ram with an h100i and gtx 770
> a lot and I mean a lot of people said it was my ram or psu or something else.
> 
> im up
> im running
> I giving back to the community with the info I am coming across
> 
> I would still like to get to 5GHz just because im so close but don't know if I can get there with my cooling I have.
> anyhow thanks and I looking forward to your info/benchmarks you added.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> if you could start hwinfo64 after you have joined a 64 player server and make sure game settings are *1080P+high+no motion blur* I would really like to see your cpu and gpu useage like the pics I posted.
> 
> I used only core #1 as if I look at the other 7 cores it is clearly the one that gets used the most. so that would be ok to list that one in the graph
> thanks


I'd like an apology from you whenever you are ready.

And as for my results, stop changing what you are looking for, first it was min fps, then core usage and now it's GPU usage?

There is ALWAYS going to be a bottleneck in your rig, CPU, GPU, RAM etc......

So for one final test then i'm done trying to help you

1080p, No AA, No Motion Blur.



You'll notice that i just picked the Max Thread usage correct? Well that means that it displays the core that is being ultilised the most as opposed to picking Core 0,1 whichever because it looks like it's being used more.

Now you were wondering about my GPU usage yes?

Well, It's a fault in the way that Afterburner reads the usage for Multiple AMD cards, apparently i can fix it by enabling unified GPU uasge monitoring but i don't care that much, my fps is stable and thats what i really care about.



^ See what i mean?

Now, I should also point out that i was using around 8GB of ram while BF4 was running (chrome and other programs in the background).

And that's it, This is the last time i try to help you.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Well I tried Prime 95 for 30 minutes and boy does that program cook your PC



My temps were very near the limits and I will possibily have to rethink my cooling ( I dont think my H80i is up to Prime 95 at 4.8, maybe I sould move to one of those Hyper 212 evos everyone keeps using)

Mike The Owl


----------



## mus1mus

Do you wish better / higher clocks and or simply better temps?
Seem to me you are quite stable. Try lowering your Vcore a couple values down. Check for stability..

Or, up that multi a touch without touching the vcore.. Check for stability. You might have a low leak chip.









Yes a 212 for the win.lmao you are cooling limited mate. Try the above..


----------



## hurricane28

Luckily i have managed to boot my system again.

All i did was reset the bios and it worked, i did it before and there was no change but now there is.

I run everything at stock now and try to run some tests. My vcore is 1.310 in bios and in windows that is 1.280.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Hi Chaps,
> 
> I am testing the 4.8 that I set up using Gertys figures, what should I be using.
> 
> First test was Cinebench, what figures should I be looking for ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use AIDA 64 to stress test but what do you guys suggest?
> 
> As a newbie what settings should I be testing on i.e. Prime 95 ( Small FFTs, In-place large FFTs or Blend ) or do you recommend something else?
> 
> Cheers Mike The Owl


my cinebench R15 for ya, though im not sure if they are any good, if someone can tell me so i can tweak more


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







someone asked me to push my cpu more lol so here's my prime95 temps @ 5.1ghz for 30mins


----------



## Mike The Owl

Trust me to get shown up by another Yorkshireman!! Very nice but you've been doing this longer than me ( sulk).



Thought I'd have a go at 4.9 as Mus1mus suggested. I'm still figuring out where to get some funds for some decent cooling , anyone has any suggestions, was thinking to upgrade to a h100i.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

H100i might not be enough for 4.9-5.0

I know in Summer i needed to take my 8350's overclock back down to 4.7 to keep temps under control but in Winter i could run 5.0 all day no issues.

I'm not sure how the H220x performs but i imagine it's decent and you can always keep adding to the loop later on if you decide on getting a GPU block etc i suppose.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Second Cinebench , well its going up at least!











Note to self, must get some proper RAM!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> H100i might not be enough for 4.9-5.0
> 
> I know in Summer i needed to take my 8350's overclock back down to 4.7 to keep temps under control but in Winter i could run 5.0 all day no issues.
> 
> I'm not sure how the H220x performs but i imagine it's decent and you can always keep adding to the loop later on if you decide on getting a GPU block etc i suppose.


I was thinking of the H110 maybe?

http://www.cclonline.com/product/103556/CW-9060014-WW/CPU-Coolers/Corsair-Hydro-Series-H110-280mm-High-Performance-Liquid-CPU-Cooler/CLR0524/

Its within muy poverty stricken budget

Mike The Owl


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> *Trust me to get shown up by another Yorkshireman!! Very nice but you've been doing this longer than me* ( sulk).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd have a go at 4.9 as Mus1mus suggested. I'm still figuring out where to get some funds for some decent cooling , anyone has any suggestions, was thinking to upgrade to a h100i
> 
> 
> .


I wasnt showing you up i was showing u something u could work towards lol

theres a couple of tykes on this forum with myself, synster and now u









where in yorkshire are you?


----------



## LinusBE

I have an H100i and I reached 4.8 GHz with max temps of 64 degrees on the cores with 1.488 vcore. Ambients are around 20 degrees atm


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I wasnt showing you up i was showing u something u could work towards lol
> 
> theres a couple of tykes on this forum with myself, synster and now u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where in yorkshire are you?


Bradford , the home of the curry!

( and I never thought you would want to show me up, its jusy my warped sence of humour)

Now what the hells BF4 and should I care?

( Tomb Raider fan....)


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I have an H100i and I reached 4.8 GHz with max temps of 64 degrees on the cores with 1.488 vcore. Ambients are around 20 degrees atm


Cheers mate , so this is next months buy!

http://www.cclonline.com/product/96245/CW-9060009-WW/CPU-Coolers/Corsair-Hydro-Series-H100i-Extreme-Performance-CPU-Cooler/CLR0511/

( I have to budget myself to one item a month.....skint call centre worker here!)

Mike the Owl


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I was thinking of the H110 maybe?
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/103556/CW-9060014-WW/CPU-Coolers/Corsair-Hydro-Series-H110-280mm-High-Performance-Liquid-CPU-Cooler/CLR0524/
> 
> Its within muy poverty stricken budget
> 
> Mike The Owl


I'd prefer the H105 myself, smaller but thicker rad and would be easier to mount in most cases, if you are a bit sensitive to noise the H110 might be better though (Larger area = less fan rpm's needed)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Cheers mate , so this is next months buy!
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/96245/CW-9060009-WW/CPU-Coolers/Corsair-Hydro-Series-H100i-Extreme-Performance-CPU-Cooler/CLR0511/
> 
> ( I have to budget myself to one item a month.....skint call centre worker here!)
> 
> Mike the Owl


i do most of my pc shopping at ccl too theres some knowledgeable guys there but there's a few who give out bad advice.....such a shame they dont do watercooling stuff, i go to scan in bolton for that


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd prefer the H105 myself, smaller but thicker rad and would be easier to mount in most cases, if you are a bit sensitive to noise the H110 might be better though (Larger area = less fan rpm's needed)


I would have to butcher my case a bit but I am used to chopping holes in it! ( Haf 922)

I was thinking that with the H100i I could use the fans from the H80i and control them with the corsairLINK software to keep things a bit quieter, or do I just save upp for a few months and go the custom loop path?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I would have to butcher my case a bit but I am used to chopping holes in it! ( Haf 922)
> 
> I was thinking that with the H100i I could use the fans from the H80i and control them with the corsairLINK software to keep things a bit quieter, or do I just save upp for a few months and go the custom loop path?


Depends on whether you are comfortable with a full loop, If you are then a custom loop is always your best option.

If not then yes you can use the other 2 fans from the H80i on the H100i for Push/Pull but it has a minimal effect for most.


----------



## mus1mus

Go save for a custom loop. You'll enjoy it. Your wallet might cry, but you'll love it. ?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Hi Chaps,
> 
> I am testing the 4.8 that I set up using Gertys figures, what should I be using.
> 
> First test was Cinebench, what figures should I be looking for ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use AIDA 64 to stress test but what do you guys suggest?
> 
> As a newbie what settings should I be testing on i.e. Prime 95 ( Small FFTs, In-place large FFTs or Blend ) or do you recommend something else?
> 
> Cheers Mike The Owl
> 
> 
> 
> my cinebench R15 for ya, though im not sure if they are any good, if someone can tell me so i can tweak more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone asked me to push my cpu more lol so here's my prime95 temps @ 5.1ghz for 30mins
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Second Cinebench , well its going up at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self, must get some proper RAM!


Those scores look to be right in the ballpark for your CPU speed. Memory and NB affect this bench but most just raw speed. It doesn't scale a whole lot with speed increases either. As you can see I didn't score a whole lot higher at 5.5 http://hwbot.org/submission/2456270_johan45_cinebench_r15_fx_8350_887_cb


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Depends on whether you are comfortable with a full loop, If you are then a custom loop is always your best option.
> 
> If not then yes you can use the other 2 fans from the H80i on the H100i for Push/Pull but it has a minimal effect for most.


I think that the H100i will be my next cooler but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go save for a custom loop. You'll enjoy it. Your wallet might cry, but you'll love it. ?


It will take me a couple of months to save enough to get a basic starter kit ( just the cpu cooler to start with)

I want another Graphics card ( one of the reasons I moved to the Saberkitty was the ability to crossfire two R9 270x) and I can then save to add those to the loop.

First I must get my 4.9 overclock stable with a H80i, I never thought I would say that last week, thanks guys.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Anyone ever used this?

It seems to be in my budget and offers what seems to be a good answer to my problems ( have never used this type of custom loop before)

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-Watercooling-Set-EK-KIT-L360_38092.html

Mike The Owl


----------



## Johan45

Those are OK I like the alphacools better with the liang pump


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone ever used this?
> 
> It seems to be in my budget and offers what seems to be a good answer to my problems ( have never used this type of custom loop before)
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-Watercooling-Set-EK-KIT-L360_38092.html
> 
> Mike The Owl


Ehh ,

Check out alphacool. And yes, consider ordering abroad and see if cost will be lesser.

Went that way and ordered an alphacool d5 kit with 45mm quad rad from a middle man. But still came out cheaper than buying things locally. And that I ended up with more premium parts than what's available in the locale.

The pump with that kit isn't good enough. You'd probably end up with an alphacool xt/ddc kit for the same money.. not sure, so check those out.

Either my 2 cents or nought!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone ever used this?
> 
> It seems to be in my budget and offers what seems to be a good answer to my problems ( have never used this type of custom loop before)
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/EK-Water-Blocks-Watercooling-Set-EK-KIT-L360_38092.html
> 
> Mike The Owl


here's a review for it dunno how they get the temps for it though between custom loop and the kit

Review


----------



## Johan45

Check out these
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Alphacool-Cool-Answer-NexXxoS-480-D5UT-Set_44855.html The 480 rad would be just the right size IMO

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Alphacool-Cool-Answer-NexXxoS-360-D5UT-Set_44857.html

I did see one there the same price as the EK but I would go for the D5 pump so you'll pay a bit more.


----------



## mus1mus

Originally ordered that 480 ut/d5 myself but was out of stock at FCPU.

DDC kit is wayyyyy cheaper. But without those Noiseblocker Fans.


----------



## LinusBE

I'm also considering a custom loop (on a budget) and I found these 3 kits:

http://www.aquatuning.nl/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/internal-kits/17518/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-ddc/xt-set?c=4547
http://www.aquatuning.nl/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/internal-kits/16021/phobya-pure-performance-kit-240lt?c=4547
http://www.aquatuning.nl/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/internal-kits/13670/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-360-lt/st-kit?c=4547

The EK L360 is a bit too expensive for me









I also tried to select my own parts (I already have Bitspower fittings that I bought second hand)

Parts: http://www.aquatuning.nl/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/0f7d0148fe9216861d13eb38da2e3917

I took expensive tubing because I tried to reach 200 euros to get free shipping









I also have some Noctua NF-F12's lying around.


----------



## Johan45

Linus any kit you do get at least go for 360 rad, that'll give you most of the rad you need to OC that FX.
If you're really tight you can do what I did when I first started. A good pump some tubing, a block and a cooler full of water, you can add ice paks for subambient. It's not the most portable but it's surely effective.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Linus any kit you do get at least go for 360 rad, that'll give you most of the rad you need to OC that FX.
> If you're really tight you can do what I did when I first started. A good pump some tubing, a block and a cooler full of water, you can add ice paks for subambient. It's not the most portable but it's surely effective.


I would get a 360, but the max thickness my case can take is around 40mm. I could mount the fans on top of the case, but that doesn't look good


----------



## Johan45

Is that 40mm with or without the fans? With would be 65mm fans inside push only.


----------



## LinusBE

40mm with standard 25mm fans. I do have a lot of space if I mount one in the front of the case. I can fit a Monsta 240/280 no problem.


----------



## Johan45

Like I said already you'll need a bigger rad for proper cooling. If you're spending the cash just do it right.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said already you'll need a bigger rad for proper cooling. If you're spending the cash just do it right.


Okay thank you







Will the Alphacool ST30 suffice? If not, I could add another rad later on in the front.


----------



## Johan45

The ST30 should be enough but the 45 would be better here's a review on the 30 http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/. Still a great rad, you'll just want some higher CFM fans to go with it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> ok.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I tried swapping to SATA port 1 d
> According to Magician it is the latest firmware. The next thing I must ask is AHCI drivers. Because according to device manager I am running on AHCI drivers from 2006 yet windows says it is up to date. I have tried installing AMD's 14.4 chipset drivers but according to device manager from what I can tell nothing has changed.
> 
> @azanimefan Could I ask a favor and can you run those without RAPID? Because from what I have read when you run those benches with RAPID you are "essentially" benching your RAM. And besides I though I would point out that RAPID actually hurts performance in some places according to Techreport.com. Otherwise I must ask specifics of your set up. Because even with RAPID my IOPS are low. And I have tried your suggestion of port 1 and it didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. i'll do that but it will require a reboot. but for now some driver details for you
> 
> ~
> AMD SATA Controller - amd_sata.sys & amd_xata.sys v 1.2.001.0133 both date from 2012
> Samnsung Evo Drivers - disk.sys, partmng.sys both windows drivers plus a samsung driver, samsungrapiddiskflt.sys
> 
> as for AHCI drivers
> ahcix64s.sys + some .dlls all dating from 2011-14 made by amd (not microsoft)
> the description of ahcix64s.sys reads
> -AMD AHCI compatible controller driver
> -version: 3.3.1540.13
> -copyright 2011 - AMD
> -size: 274kb
> 
> i'll post pics without rapid in a couple of minutes
> 
> EDIT: weird... i can't turn off rapid mode. tried rebooting 4 times, samsung magician says it's off when i reboot off but when i log back on again it's up and running again
Click to expand...

Thanks man + for the help you have given so far!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Linus any kit you do get at least go for 360 rad, that'll give you most of the rad you need to OC that FX.
> If you're really tight you can do what I did when I first started. A good pump some tubing, a block and a cooler full of water, you can add ice paks for subambient. It's not the most portable but it's surely effective.


But careful about using cooler than room temperature liquids, condensation can form and possibly short out your motherboad unless you insulate it.


----------



## Johan45

Ya , I'm well prepped for that By-tor. Not so much on my first outing with DICE. I lost a board and 2 cpus that time.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> But careful about using cooler than room temperature liquids, condensation can form and possibly short out your motherboad unless you insulate it.










the black foam = insulation for the hoses not sure if he insulated the block though


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd like an apology from you whenever you are ready.
> 
> And as for my results, stop changing what you are looking for, first it was min fps, then core usage and now it's GPU usage?
> 
> There is ALWAYS going to be a bottleneck in your rig, CPU, GPU, RAM etc......
> 
> So for one final test then i'm done trying to help you
> 
> 1080p, No AA, No Motion Blur.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice that i just picked the Max Thread usage correct? Well that means that it displays the core that is being ultilised the most as opposed to picking Core 0,1 whichever because it looks like it's being used more.
> 
> Now you were wondering about my GPU usage yes?
> 
> Well, It's a fault in the way that Afterburner reads the usage for Multiple AMD cards, apparently i can fix it by enabling unified GPU uasge monitoring but i don't care that much, my fps is stable and thats what i really care about.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ See what i mean?
> 
> Now, I should also point out that i was using around 8GB of ram while BF4 was running (chrome and other programs in the background).
> 
> And that's it, This is the last time i try to help you.


an apology....for what?
as far as you providing me the benchamrks only....did you send them to me in an email or did you share in this thread for all to read?

anything I put In the thread (and I put a lot for the amount of time I been posting in this thread) I hope helps anyone that can use it.

I do appreciate that you did some testing but you did not open up taskmanager performance tab and have gpu-z running so if we can see its pegged.
you said you were gonna do it but I guess you didn't like the results.
the max cpu/thread usage is good idea. I will start grabbing that one in hwinfo4 instead of manually picking it like I had been
you can very well see at least one of your cores is almost maxed out just like mine with 1 single card.

Red was pointing out to me that some of the less used cores might pickup more usage when adding a vcard to make sli / cfx instead of piling onto the most used core.
I hope hes right.

when you are riding the line of 90% cpu usage on some of the cores well it don't take very much to mike it lag/spike especially if one of those high usage cores get hit with some kind of game info all at once

yes its hard to test if what your looking for is a repeatable fps figures.
what is not hard to test is close up explosions to see what they do to that ms per frame and also cpu and gpu spikes
by "runnin and gunnin" aka "yolo" is pretty good way to do it but I take c4 and plant the stuff on walls and step back and look at the walls and then detonate and that usually can reproduce it.

one of the best maps for repeatability is operation locker and even operation metro
most of the choke points are easily repeatable and those 2 maps should probably be the testing maps for what we are doing as Caspian boarder and operation firestorm are pretty big out door maps.
on operation firestorm if you blow up some of those gas containers by B and it spills burning fuel onto the ground it really takes a hit on my gpu when its in 1080P ultra no aa
I imagine getting another vcard for sli will help that out a lot.

the explosions and lots of "sound" going on works the cpu I believe and loading assets / animations w/e works the cpu more and that's where the spikes/lag/drop in fps come from I think.

what are the highest temps for core 0 and cpu package I can run when testing P95 blend for 24hrs?
im already pretty high and don't really want to burn this chip up but also don't want to under utilize it if I can squeeze more GHz from it with a lil more volts.

I do appreciate any help you provide or anyone else help for that matter.

we are all after the same thing here aren't we?

google tdbone1 with 8800gts, 5770, 5870, 6870, 9800gtx+ as my name starts to pop up with all those systems in SLI or CFX
I been doing it since the 3dfx monster video cards who owned the "SLI" name until NVidia sued them and took back the "SLI" name and hired some of 3dfx people.
3dfx was sued by NVidia and went out of business but NVidia kept "sli" name as we use it today.
so my 1st sli setup was in 97 about

I have only had 1 intel system (p3 500) the rest since then have been AMD
ive had a lot of amd CPU's since then
I had the K2 (before there was even an Athlon name)
had Athlon and gold fingers (that's old school) you have to check that out.

so when you try to "order" people you should know some people know quite a bit (like I do)
im just now fooling with water within last few years)
I have had:
h50
h60
h70
h100i
ill prob go into cust loop sometime but I really don't see it happening since everything is getting smaller fab proc and require less wattage PSU's and will fit in smaller case's
I think the days of the huge monster case's and cpu gobbling power are almost over
prob a year or 2 left so I might ride it out with this cvf-z board if I can get the perf out of it I looking for (with bf4) as it usually takes those game companies like dice a few years to make a new engine.

btw when are we switching to ray tracing video cards instead of what we got now?
I read this was going to be the way it goes in the future of gaming before the new consoles were released but it looks like it didn't happen.
anyone hear anything on this for the vcards lately?

we sure are not seeing any new leaps to gpu's and the way we game in a long time.
I know carmack from id software/Bethesda is trying to get the virtual 3d stuff to take off.
is it gonna go that way?

ill probably wind up getting another matching gtx 770 next month but not sure if I loose FSAA or if it will introduce transparency problems or what.
used to have overlapping textures in BFBC2 when in sli/cfx and other anomalies.
what the most important thing is though is gameplay
have to have those ms per frame really low during heavy action.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> But careful about using cooler than room temperature liquids, condensation can form and possibly short out your motherboad unless you insulate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black foam = insulation for the hoses not sure if he insulated the block though
Click to expand...

YEPPER then this gets wrapped after to keep the air off. Back of the cpu socket is smeared with vaseline as well with lots of airflow.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya , I'm well prepped for that By-tor. Not so much on my first outing with DICE. I lost a board and 2 cpus that time.


You maybe, but others reading this may not be aware of it and would hate for someone to fry a MB...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black foam = insulation for the hoses not sure if he insulated the block though


Hose yes, but I was thinking more along these lines for the MB.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=58875

http://rog.asus.com/65842012/overclocking/sub-zero-overclocking-motherboard-preparation/


----------



## Johan45

Good point By-tor. It's not too bad for the most part and you don't need that kind of insulation when using the cooler. That foam arounf the hoses and block was enough. I've been running colder than that and you definately need to step it up a bit. My initial intent was for a semi cheap setup. With just water in the cooler there would be no need at all for condensation worries.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Hi Chaps,
> 
> I am testing the 4.8 that I set up using Gertys figures, what should I be using.
> 
> First test was Cinebench, what figures should I be looking for ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use AIDA 64 to stress test but what do you guys suggest?
> 
> As a newbie what settings should I be testing on i.e. Prime 95 ( Small FFTs, In-place large FFTs or Blend ) or do you recommend something else?
> 
> Cheers Mike The Owl
> 
> 
> 
> my cinebench R15 for ya, though im not sure if they are any good, if someone can tell me so i can tweak more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime 95 at 5ghz + on a piledriver is no easy task , well done sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone asked me to push my cpu more lol so here's my prime95 temps @ 5.1ghz for 30mins
Click to expand...


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The ST30 should be enough but the 45 would be better here's a review on the 30 http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/. Still a great rad, you'll just want some higher CFM fans to go with it.


Okay thanks man







One last question: is the 360LT/ST kit good enough or is my selection better? Especially considering the pump.

http://www.aquatuning.nl/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/dfbb8e3099bb7d5b5a661ac3578fbffd


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Good point By-tor. It's not too bad for the most part and you don't need that kind of insulation when using the cooler. That foam arounf the hoses and block was enough. I've been running colder than that and you definately need to step it up a bit. My initial intent was for a semi cheap setup. With just water in the cooler there would be no need at all for condensation worries.


Understand and it's a good idea for cooling, but anytime you have a cooler object (ice water) in a warmer area (room) you will get condensation. What your suggesting is not extreme cooling and may not warrant insulating the MB, but the danger is there...

Just pull a beer out of the fridge in your house.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Okay thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question: is the 360LT/ST kit good enough or is my selection better? Especially considering the pump.
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.nl/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/dfbb8e3099bb7d5b5a661ac3578fbffd


Pick the DDC at least for peace of mind. Or 2 of those LTs. D5s for reliability.

Martinliquidlabs has some pretty good guides on selecting pumps. I know as much as you want, saving on a component is good for the budget now. But come time something breaks, you'll realize you should have went for the trusted one.

I have a jingway died on me for a couple of months. That's not saving right?

Aside from that, that LT may not be enough if you are thinking water cooling you gpus.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Understand and it's a good idea for cooling, but anytime you have a cooler object (ice water) in a warmer area (room) you will get condensation. What your suggesting is not extreme cooling and may not warrant insulating the MB, but the danger is there...
> 
> Just pull a beer out of the fridge in your house.


Condensation involves humidity more than room temps.

Tell those guys doing ln2 sessions about it..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The ST30 should be enough but the 45 would be better here's a review on the 30 http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/. Still a great rad, you'll just want some higher CFM fans to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question: is the 360LT/ST kit good enough or is my selection better? Especially considering the pump.
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.nl/AtsdCartSave/load/AtsdCartSaveKey/dfbb8e3099bb7d5b5a661ac3578fbffd
Click to expand...

Is there a water cooling section here? I would post in there before I went too far. There's probably someone there who knows a lot more than I do. Water cooling is a big venture and you want it right the first time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Good point By-tor. It's not too bad for the most part and you don't need that kind of insulation when using the cooler. That foam arounf the hoses and block was enough. I've been running colder than that and you definately need to step it up a bit. My initial intent was for a semi cheap setup. With just water in the cooler there would be no need at all for condensation worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Understand and it's a good idea for cooling, but anytime you have a cooler object (ice water) in a warmer area (room) you will get condensation. What your suggesting is not extreme cooling and may not warrant insulating the MB, but the danger is there...
> 
> Just pull a beer out of the fridge in your house.
Click to expand...

I understand I should've been a bit more thorough with the cooling or not posted it at all. Sometimes I forget that people will just do athings before thinking then through.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Condensation involves humidity more than room temps.


Yes but the big temp difference is the cause of this...


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pick the DDC at least for peace of mind. Or 2 of those LTs. D5s for reliability.
> 
> Martinliquidlabs has some pretty good guides on selecting pumps. I know as much as you want, saving on a component is good for the budget now. But come time something breaks, you'll realize you should have went for the trusted one.
> 
> I have a jingway died on me for a couple of months. That's not saving right?
> 
> Aside from that, that LT may not be enough if you are thinking water cooling you gpus.


Okay thank you







I don't plan on water cooling my gpu because the twin frozer cooler is good and silent







And it's not a reference PCB, so there are no full cover blocks for it. I could use my H100i with a Corsair HG10 if I absolutely want to watercool it.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is there a water cooling section here? I would post in there before I went too far. There's probably someone there who knows a lot more than I do. Water cooling is a big venture and you want it right the first time.
> I understand I should've been a bit more thorough with the cooling or not posted it at all. Sometimes I forget that people will just do athings before thinking then through.


We have a specialized cooling section that covers extreme cooling

http://new.overclock.net/f/60/specialized-cooling


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is there a water cooling section here? I would post in there before I went too far. There's probably someone there who knows a lot more than I do. Water cooling is a big venture and you want it right the first time.
> I understand I should've been a bit more thorough with the cooling or not posted it at all. Sometimes I forget that people will just do athings before thinking then through.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a specialized cooling section that covers extreme cooling
> 
> http://new.overclock.net/f/60/specialized-cooling
Click to expand...

The water cooling section was intended for Linus.
I'm all set in the cooling department.
I'll try not to be so careless in the future.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The water cooling section was intended for Linus.
> I'm all set in the cooling department.
> I'll try not to be so careless in the future.


I'm not saying you were being careless, but I just wanted to point this out in case someone was to try it without knowing what could happen...

Your very helpful and I enjoy reading yours and others posts here...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The water cooling section was intended for Linus.
> I'm all set in the cooling department.
> I'll try not to be so careless in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you were being careless, but I just wanted to point this out in case someone was to try it without knowing what could happen...
> 
> Your very helpful and I enjoy reading yours and others posts here...
Click to expand...

Point taken and thanks By-tor.
I enjoy reading in here and this is a very busy thread, over a weekend I can miss 100 posts.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Just a note to say how much I have enjoyed today, pushing for a higher overclock with excellent advice from all at overclock.net.

Your advice and conversation is as good as it gets.

Beers all round guys.

Mike The Owl

( By the way whats BF4 and should I really be interested.......)


----------



## Johan45

Nah mike it's highly over-rated.









Just another multiplayer on-line shootem up game.
No offense guys just not my genre of game.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nah mike it's highly over-rated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another multiplayer on-line shootem up game.
> No offense guys just not my genre of game.


It is a g decent game. Good buy if you can get it on sale. However as I was one of the early adopters when the game had launch issues it really soured the taste in my mouth. And due to that BF3 and various other game debacles regarding EA I now boycott them.


----------



## Johan45

Nothing worse than releasing a game full of issues. It happens from time to time, they just rush to get the product out without enough testing. Same happens with hardware.


----------



## By-Tor

BF4 was released way to early IMO. It was born broken...


----------



## tdbone1

it might have had its issues just like EVERY BF ever released but it always leads the way in pushing your hardware to the max.
many people say the crisis series does this also and yes for SP but try crisis in MP and you wont find anyone playing.

BF series is thE game to get if you want to see what your system can actually do when it comes to gaming.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hmm thats interesting...

considering Crysis 3's Campaign alone taxes a system more then any full map in BF4, Max setting for Max settings guess you didn't try to crank the settings up on that now did you?

Dat texture... droool such a purtty game


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thanks man + for the help you have given so far!


alright... i had to stop rapid mode manually (don't know why), killed the rapid service and rapid exe that booted with windows and here is my results



pretty much in line with what you're getting, i suspect if i ran it a few more times the results would change around a little but i think that's about what you'd expect out of an evo on an amd board; that's part of why i went with an evo, the way rapid works it jumps over some of the inherent bottlenecks in an amd platform (to a point)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thanks man + for the help you have given so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright... i had to stop rapid mode manually (don't know why), killed the rapid service and rapid exe that booted with windows and here is my results
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much in line with what you're getting, i suspect if i ran it a few more times the results would change around a little but i think that's about what you'd expect out of an evo on an amd board; that's part of why i went with an evo, the way rapid works it jumps over some of the inherent bottlenecks in an amd platform (to a point)
Click to expand...

Ok cool. It is starting to look like it is AMD. Maybe I should run with RAPID enabled afterall?







Because you (we 990FX users) get lower random R/W's do you think we would see a difference with RAPID? Do you see a difference? I got 16GB of RAM so I really have plenty of RAM to use with RAPID.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok cool. It is starting to look like it is AMD. Maybe I should run with RAPID enabled afterall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you (we 990FX users) get lower random R/W's do you think we would see a difference with RAPID? Do you see a difference? I got 16GB of RAM so I really have plenty of RAM to use with RAPID.


I'm sure you expect me to say "yes of course i see a difference" however i'll be frank with you. All SATA3 capable SSDs feel pretty much identical to me. And i've yet to see a SATA3 SSD Raid 0 setup feel any faster then a single SSD. Maybe i'm just not that sensitive to the speed differences, but i also can't really tell the difference between an i7 and fx8 core... though i certainly can tell when you're on an i3 or quad core fx... sometimes i can tell it's an i5.... in the end there really isn't a huge amount of performance difference the end user can feel/


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm thats interesting...
> 
> considering Crysis 3's Campaign alone taxes a system more then any full map in BF4, Max setting for Max settings guess you didn't try to crank the settings up on that now did you?
> 
> Dat texture... droool such a purtty game


I already mentioned crisis.
you prob missed it


----------



## gertruude

a comp is underway for a benchmark called black hole

here's some Info


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is a g decent game. Good buy if you can get it on sale. However as I was one of the early adopters when the game had launch issues it really soured the taste in my mouth. And due to that BF3 and various other game debacles regarding EA I now boycott them.


+1 on buying it on sale
+1 on another debacales


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a comp is underway for a benchmark called black hole
> 
> here's some Info


Could be fun







.

That bench makes a lot of heat, be careful


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Could be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That bench makes a lot of heat, be careful


Aye i remember when we did it last year lol should be fine, are you entering?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Could be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That bench makes a lot of heat, be careful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye i remember when we did it last year lol should be fine, are you entering?
Click to expand...

I'll give it a go if I have the time







, thanks for posting it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm thats interesting...
> 
> considering Crysis 3's Campaign alone taxes a system more then any full map in BF4, Max setting for Max settings guess you didn't try to crank the settings up on that now did you?
> 
> Dat texture... droool such a purtty game
> 
> 
> 
> I already mentioned crisis.
> you prob missed it
Click to expand...

ya i noticed.. i call bluff.

did you bother reading what i said? NOPE

campaign(crysis 3) max settings go now..


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a comp is underway for a benchmark called black hole
> 
> here's some Info


Yes it's going until the 27th of Aug. with prizes that are listed on the website. Robbie and the entire Black Hole Team worked to make this happen....

I have already entered and I'm sure some of you AMD guys can beat me... Bring it!!!


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya i noticed.. i call bluff.
> 
> did you bother reading what i said? NOPE
> 
> campaign(crysis 3) max settings go now..


you are already repeating what I said
so you must not be reading what I wrote


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd prefer the H105 myself, smaller but thicker rad and would be easier to mount in most cases, if you are a bit sensitive to noise the H110 might be better though (Larger area = less fan rpm's needed)
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to butcher my case a bit but I am used to chopping holes in it! ( Haf 922)
> 
> I was thinking that with the H100i I could use the fans from the H80i and control them with the corsairLINK software to keep things a bit quieter, or do I just save upp for a few months and go the custom loop path?
Click to expand...

have you looked into the h220x,. that kit would be ok, or another kit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said already you'll need a bigger rad for proper cooling. If you're spending the cash just do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Alphacool ST30 suffice? If not, I could add another rad later on in the front.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The ST30 should be enough but the 45 would be better here's a review on the 30 http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/. Still a great rad, you'll just want some higher CFM fans to go with it.


nah size > thickness 45mm dont help much more over 30,

@tdbone1 please just go buy an intel. it is obvious you will be much happier

also you know CPU core o will be the same as core 1-7 right ? and same as package?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya i noticed.. i call bluff.
> 
> did you bother reading what i said? NOPE
> 
> campaign(crysis 3) max settings go now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are already repeating what I said
> so you must not be reading what I wrote
Click to expand...

I've repeated nothing you've said.

the point i've made, that you are utterly oblivious too, is the BF4 doesn't hold a candle to crysis 3 in terms of eatting your computer for breakfast.

Crysis 3 campaign is more intensive then anything BF4 can throw at your computer. So how in any kind of logic does that make BF4 the go to game to test your computer to the max.

utter nonsense.. do you even own Crysis 3?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a comp is underway for a benchmark called black hole
> 
> here's some Info
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's going until the 27th of Aug. with prizes that are listed on the website. Robbie and the entire Black Hole Team worked to make this happen....
> 
> I have already entered and I'm sure some of you AMD guys can beat me... Bring it!!!
Click to expand...

consider it brung? http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/280#post_19609641


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya i noticed.. i call bluff.
> 
> did you bother reading what i said? NOPE
> 
> campaign(crysis 3) max settings go now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are already repeating what I said
> so you must not be reading what I wrote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've repeated nothing you've said.
> 
> the point i've made, that you are utterly oblivious too, is the BF4 doesn't hold a candle to crysis 3 in terms of eatting your computer for breakfast.
> 
> Crysis 3 campaign is more intensive then anything BF4 can throw at your computer. So how in any kind of logic does that make BF4 the go to game to test your computer to the max.
> 
> utter nonsense.. do you even own Crysis 3?
Click to expand...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> consider it brung? http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/280#post_19609641


Very nice pass....Grats...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> consider it brung? http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/280#post_19609641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pass....Grats...
Click to expand...

Gertie still has me by about 600 points though . That run was on a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme, gonna have to bust out the 480mm loop if I'm gonna catch him


----------



## By-Tor

Beating eachother is a good fight, but beating the Intel guys will be next to not happening.....


----------



## Mega Man

sure i will

at worst case i always have this

http://valid.x86.fr/78zwm6


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure i will
> 
> at worst case i always have this
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/78zwm6


Is the CHIP a dud??

Any plans for an X99 in the coming months??


----------



## Mega Man

1 does 4.7 2400on ram @ 100strap. all $ 1.4v i dont think it is a dud i just didnt stress it to show max clock

2 no. i hate ram release does no one remember ddr3 release


----------



## mfknjadagr8

@megaman We will see how the h220x works out for me with my mounting "solution"... i just pulled the trigger on it earlier today for 145 shipped not too bad.. hoping to see what my board and cpu can do after it gets here







sooo ill probably be asking a bunch of stupid questions again bear with me guys :0 my biggest hold back im guessing will be the droop i get from bios to windows and the actual vdroop itself... with the bios limited we will see


----------



## mus1mus

Just as I'd thought. Your multi goes up to 52..









Well, if Intel can be kind enough to sell those i7s for cheap, (I mean the 6cores. Since 8C/16T would be offered) I might save a fortune for one.









But also waiting for AMD come 2015.. If they wouldn't mess it out again.


----------



## Mega Man

o dear lord.... even after being told that amds do not have a thermal sensor and explaining how it works...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Ok, after a few more emails with ASUS Customer care.
> 
> Since 2000, all CPU's have onboard sensors on the die. And he also said that 55C over a prolonged time could cause damage on the MAINBOARD. Probably abit overrated, but I have never thought about it in that way!, u know, that the actual component is somewhere, and in this manner, the mainboard.
> 
> But one thing made me start to think about his qualifications... He said that the CPU Thermal threshold is 90C. How the hell can he provide me that value, when AMD themself says 62C... OR, maybe he just means what the CPU Thermal threshold on the actual motherboard before different kinds of thermal throttling.
> 
> "CPU" in thermal radar is reading from the CPU onboard sensor on the die.
> 
> And btw, all links to different sources that ISNT the component manufacturer, matters nothing at all to me. As im in contact with the component manufacturer right now. I have even emailed AMD about this, to get a 2nd confirmation.


i really dont mind helping, but i am sick of

" how do i do this/insert other question here"

"answer"

"no you are wrong"


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> consider it brung? http://www.overclock.net/t/1351472/beta-testing-thread-black-hole-benchmark/280#post_19609641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pass....Grats...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gertie still has me by about 600 points though . That run was on a thermaltake 2.0 water extreme, gonna have to bust out the 480mm loop if I'm gonna catch him
Click to expand...

Mmm... I ran that before with my 8320 at 5. Wonder how the 9590 will do at 5.2-5.3... Take out a pair of sticks and have the ram at 2133 as well...

We'll see, though that benchmark has been updated so much that those results are invalid now.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.dvdfab.cn/newsletter/newsletter-140818g-en.html?ad=newsletter140818

best program ever


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.dvdfab.cn/newsletter/newsletter-140818g-en.html?ad=newsletter140818
> 
> best program ever


One of these days they're going to need to add support for AMD APP. If Action can do it for streaming, they can do it too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> an apology....for what?


Well, you kinda called me a Liar








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> the FOV is at default.
> sgt bilko
> 
> never on high with no AA
> always ULTRA with no AA
> 
> *you are really almost making things up as you go along.*


And i actually proved you wrong about that so i asked for an apology, i didn't think it was out of line to expect one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> if you could start hwinfo64 after you have joined a 64 player server and *make sure game settings are 1080P+high+no motion blur* I would really like to see your cpu and gpu useage like the pics I posted.


When i underline and/or put text in bold it means i'm trying to draw your attention to that part in particular

Quote:


> as far as you providing me the benchamrks only....did you send them to me in an email or did you share in this thread for all to read?
> 
> anything I put In the thread (and I put a lot for the amount of time I been posting in this thread) I hope helps anyone that can use it.


Well considering the "discussion" (i use that term loosely) was taking place in this thread i thought i better respond here
Quote:


> I do appreciate that you did some testing but you did not open up taskmanager performance tab and have gpu-z running so if we can see its pegged.
> you said you were gonna do it but I guess you didn't like the results.


Umm, No i didn't, I said i was going to show you that you were wrong and i believe that i did, I get better performance with 2 GPU's than i do with 1.
You also realise that having too many programs monitoring can actually screw up the readings right?
Quote:


> the max cpu/thread usage is good idea. I will start grabbing that one in hwinfo4 instead of manually picking it like I had been
> you can very well see at least one of your cores is *almost maxed out just like mine with 1 single card*.


I'm assuming you are talking about your rig there because i'm running Crossfire, thought that was apparent and the results for the CPU are the same.
Quote:


> Red was pointing out to me that some of the less used cores might pickup more usage when adding a vcard to make sli / cfx instead of piling onto the most used core.
> I hope hes right.


yes, that is correct
Quote:


> when you are riding the line of 90% cpu usage on some of the cores well it don't take very much to mike it lag/spike especially if one of those high usage cores get hit with some kind of game info all at once


Well considering i was watching a movie, having Chrome open with about 15 tabs plus having Steam, Origin, Teamspeak and a whole bunch of other junk running i never pegged any of my cores at 100%
Quote:


> yes its hard to test if what your looking for is a repeatable fps figures.
> what is not hard to test is close up explosions to see what they do to that ms per frame and also cpu and gpu spikes
> by "runnin and gunnin" aka "yolo" is pretty good way to do it but I take c4 and plant the stuff on walls and step back and look at the walls and then detonate and that usually can reproduce it.


that's why included the frame times and fps instead of GPU-Z, FPS is more important than usage for me.
Quote:


> one of the best maps for repeatability is operation locker and even operation metro
> most of the choke points are easily repeatable and those 2 maps should probably be the testing maps for what we are doing as Caspian boarder and operation firestorm are pretty big out door maps.
> on operation firestorm if you blow up some of those gas containers by B and it spills burning fuel onto the ground it really takes a hit on my gpu when its in 1080P ultra no aa
> I imagine getting another vcard for sli will help that out a lot.


Look, my 290's aren't made for 1080p, they are a much more powerful card than your 770 and they are meant for a higher resolution, even at 1440p i still get well over 100fps in nearly every game i have.
Quote:


> the explosions and lots of "sound" going on works the cpu I believe and loading assets / animations w/e works the cpu more and that's where the spikes/lag/drop in fps come from I think.


Sometimes this is just the way the game is and no matter what hardware you are running it can cause unexpected dips.
Quote:


> I do appreciate any help you provide or anyone else help for that matter.
> 
> we are all after the same thing here aren't we?


Not really, I'm here because i think OCN is a great place filled with people who are very helpful and knowledgeable and i like to help out those that want that help.
Quote:


> google tdbone1 with 8800gts, 5770, 5870, 6870, 9800gtx+ as my name starts to pop up with all those systems in SLI or CFX
> I been doing it since the 3dfx monster video cards who owned the "SLI" name until NVidia sued them and took back the "SLI" name and hired some of 3dfx people.
> 3dfx was sued by NVidia and went out of business but NVidia kept "sli" name as we use it today.
> so my 1st sli setup was in 97 about


All that tells me is you had Multi-GPU setups before, doesn't mean you are an expert by any means, I've had 3 different Crossfire rigs but that doesn't mean the same rules apply to Hawaii as they did to RV770








Quote:


> so when you try to "order" people you should know some people know quite a bit (like I do)


Now this one made me laugh, you think I'm ordering people around?








Quote:


> ill probably wind up getting another matching gtx 770 next month but not sure if I loose FSAA or if it will introduce transparency problems or what.
> used to have overlapping textures in BFBC2 when in sli/cfx and other anomalies.
> what the most important thing is though is gameplay
> have to have those ms per frame really low during heavy action.


I think i posted to you about 10 pages back about getting some better ram and probably a better PSU before you go for SLI.

You have (arguably) the best board for RAM overclocking but you are running some silly little 1333Mhz sticks on it?









But it doesn't matter because you still won't listen.......


----------



## mus1mus

Great one Sarge! How'd you kept it cool?









I'd like to test my 290 as well but the thing wouldn't work right with my TV monitor! Arrgh

BTW, I remembered him quoting his ram. Theyre 1066 MHz non matching sticks! Lmao


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Great one Sarge! How'd you kept it cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to test my 290 as well but the thing wouldn't work right with my TV monitor! Arrgh
> 
> BTW, I remembered him quoting his ram. Theyre 1066 MHz non matching sticks! Lmao


My 290's don't actually get that hot unless i'm running them with a decent overclock.

Why wouldn't it work with the TV? HDMI should just be plug and play.

Well he has the specs in his sig as: 2x2GB and 2x1GB 1333, then pairing that ram with a CVF-Z


----------



## mus1mus

It has something to do with the under scanning on AMD GPUs when paired with monitors that don't have the auto detect feature to adapt with signal properties.

The TV has a 1080p native res. And at the bios, the signal goes down to 720p. I have fixed it inside windows but my oc is not loaded since I had the bios reset prior to connecting the 290.

I'll plug in my previous GPU to load the OC, start a fresh install of the OS, and work there. PITA!

refer to topics like this just in case:

Edit: COOL refers to you dealing with him BTW..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I am thoroughly suprised at how fast frozencpu.com processed and shipped my order..12 dollars shipping processed and in carriers hands within 2 hours.. slated for on time delivery tomorrow morning...right at 48 hours from NJ.. never gotten an order that fast from anywhere.. even with rush processing and expensive 2 day shipping costs


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I am thoroughly suprised at how fast frozencpu.com processed and shipped my order..12 dollars shipping processed and in carriers hands within 2 hours.. slated for on time delivery tomorrow morning...right at 48 hours from NJ.. never gotten an order that fast from anywhere.. even with rush processing and expensive 2 day shipping costs


Yes they're very good to deal with , never once had a problem with them.


----------



## tdbone1

SGT Bilko

you are definitely better then me how you grab copy and paste or multi-quote or w/e it is called.

looked nice.

in those quotes that you are miss quoting out of context.

there were many more posts that I made that said the correct in game settings I was doing.

you are grabbing crap this is 20 pages old or w/e

you are picking and chosing like a reporter from the new York times.

GOOD ONE

the very last thing you told me about my mixed match ram is it wouldn't work with my overlocks or whatever.

im not quoting I just remember what ya said.

along the lines...it wont work

well im at 4.8GHz stable with this mix matched ram
different volts
different timings

WORKING

you act all nice and cool in how you quoted me out of contexts again but you are just stirring the pot.

my questions about SLI or CFX with the fx 8320/8350 being a bottleneck are real good

PEOPLE want to know for sure.
Red is doing a Blog or Review on how this "is not the case" with the quad fire in the high performace build hes doing.

what I have STUMBLED upon is a very specific finding of doing just that but with BF4

I believe BF4 and an SLI or CFX (with vcards above my specs (gtx 770 2GB) provide very little GAIN in SLI or CFX.)

Red says this is not the case and showed me that he is no noob with CFX or SLI so im leaning more towards his way in that the FX 83xx series when OC to 4.5GHz is not a bottleneck BUT from what I have found im also guessing it could be.

the more I "research" this on the net the more I keep hearing "gtx 770 sli...don't do it".

I cant wait to read the review.

what I am "thinking" is that when BF4 in a 64 player map is running 1080P Ultra NO AA everything else DEFAULT that a SINGLE GTX 770 gets pretty damn good frame rate and really low ms per frame with my 4.8GHz and 6GB ram and no pagefile
its doing pretty AWESOME
BUT
it will drop fps in a firefight or what I call SPIKE in the ms per frame graph which you can FEEL and see the FPS in top right corner
I want to get rid of that!
if the fx 83xx is not a bottleneck at 4.5GHz and above with DUAL SLI gtx 770 or amd equals which I think are R9 280x?? something like that and above then BF4 will NOT drop anymore or SPIKE correct?

see this is what im gonna find out with Red's help
I play BF4 and all series before that.
DICE worked with AMD specifically to optimize the game for mantle also

I see videos on the net with intel i7 4770K and dual gtx 770 and its jamming
I think 144fps maxed out all the time.
it was late last night and I not sure but I think I find it again....now he had custom settings and quite a few at that so that might come into play as he should have just put it in 1080P ultra and everything default so we could have seen

here is a video that I made with "SHADOWPLAY" that you also quoted me out of context and said I used a 24fps sec video and I clearly had said in my orig post that I made it with my note 3 but was going to do it with shadowplay.

idk its like you got something against me.
I think you gonna try and get me banned because what I have found has been found by other people also.
im in a special position because im stuck at the road where I need to upgrade "something" to get the steady frame rates I want when playing bf4 and im hoping and believe me I REALLY AM! hoping I can just add another gtx 770 instead of selling my cpu and selling my mboard and then having to wait for it all to clear through ebay and then ordering another intel mboard and intel chip and putting money with it to get it.

yea believe me with my CVF-Z quad sli mb I would just love to drop another 770 in it or maybe later on even another and later on another?
get my point?
hope this kick butt mboard isn't useless with more then 1 gpu when the gpu's are gtx 770 or = in amd (for bf4)

here is a new video I made of my system.
I will make a better one if anyone has a request for a certain map.

please watch the video and listen to me if possible.
im not good on the mic but if you look at all my data I have there and there is a lot then maybe you can see my true concern



I have an amd system
I have always had amd system
google my name
tdbone1 5770
tdbone1 5870
tdbone1 6870
tdbone1 955BE
tdbone1 1090T
tdbone1 x2 4200

ok im not an intel fanboy
what I am though is a hardcore bf series player
now that dice has included perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 it makes it easier to find out what exactly causes these spikes
lets figure it out

btw I just watched that video in the link in this post and yea I think It "says" it all when im speaking.
please watch the fps and graph. yellow is cpu and green is gpu


----------



## Johan45

Not to really get in the middle of what you and the sarge have going. But I told you previously that mixed ram is never thebest in any system will it work? Yes does it work well? NO
As for the CFX/SLI, I have multiple video cards and my FX do not bottleneck them. I benchmark all the time and if I get 50% plus from adding another card there's definately not a bottle neck. If BF4 causes issues it's not the system but a poorly optimized piece of software. Surely you must play more than just this game? Even if the second card didn't help with this title there are others that it would.
Honestly this has been going on way too long and is seriously taking away from the intent of this thread.


----------



## Mike The Owl

For Tdbone1

*"hvat's troll nema þat?"*

Look it up.

Mike the Owl


----------



## gertruude

Just to add my old results with sli 660ti's

Single score

Sli score

as you can see it scales very well and doesnt bottleneck

can we end this discussion now?


----------



## Mike The Owl

http://bf4central.com/battlefield-4-system-requirements/

"Recommended system requirements
The recommended PC system requirements for optimal visual quality and frame rates:
Quad core CPU (Intel Core i5 or i7) at 3 Ghz
4 GB memory *(8 GB for 64-bit operating systems)*
A modern DX11 graphics card with 2+ GB of video memory, GeForce 600 series or Radeon 7000 series
Windows 7 64-bit operating system (Windows 8 is supported as well)
30+ GB of free harddrive space"

Now back to topic ..........................................................................


----------



## tdbone1

see again all I getting is negative

I put up the video with the frames per second, ms per second, cpu usage and gpu usage.

it tells the truth so I don't have to.

6GB is fine you can tell by my disk activity in task manager performance tab which I have so nicely showing

what im looking for is something to take those SPIKES away.

my disk drives are not being accessed when this is happening because BF4 is all loaded up into my ram for the level im playing.

look at my info again. its about as detailed as you can get.
if you have any requests for any more info I will be glad to do it.

im uploading a video I did in 1080P high

don't forget what im wanting is to take the spikes out (the spikes represent FPS drops and ms per frame increases)
I know these can be taken out because ive watched several youtube videos where they have the graph on and fps on but they don't show cpu usage and gpu usage on the desktop like I do
anyhow watch the video I made and I will add the new one here when its gets uploaded.
its like you all don't want to know whats causing this problem.
cpu or gpu
I want to know

and to the person that said there are games besides BF to play.
I say nope
BF is best FPS online game that actually has good team and squad play if you get the right group of ppl on your squad.
not everyones game I know but I like it as it shows off my hardware and is pretty good


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> see again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> all I getting is negative
> 
> I put up the video with the frames per second, ms per second, cpu usage and gpu usage.
> 
> it tells the truth so I don't have to.
> 
> 6GB is fine you can tell by my disk activity in task manager performance tab which I have so nicely showing
> 
> what im looking for is something to take those SPIKES away.
> 
> my disk drives are not being accessed when this is happening because BF4 is all loaded up into my ram for the level im playing.
> 
> look at my info again. its about as detailed as you can get.
> if you have any requests for any more info I will be glad to do it.
> 
> im uploading a video I did in 1080P high
> 
> don't forget what im wanting is to take the spikes out (the spikes represent FPS drops and ms per frame increases)
> I know these can be taken out because ive watched several youtube videos where they have the graph on and fps on but they don't show cpu usage and gpu usage on the desktop like I do
> anyhow watch the video I made and I will add the new one here when its gets uploaded.
> its like you all don't want to know whats causing this problem.
> cpu or gpu
> I want to know
> 
> and to the person that said there are games besides BF to play.
> I say nope
> BF is best FPS online game that actually has good team and squad play if you get the right group of ppl on your squad.
> not everyones game I know but I like it as it shows off my hardware and is pretty good


here it is simple plain English.

your CPU frame-buffer has run out. that is why you experience stuttering.

the resource that your CPU uses for its frame buffer is the system ram.

BF4 uses web based launchers, so you need a browser open to run it, bet you run Chrome don't you.

Web browser aren't the most light weight clients ever..
and Windows kinda does need to run and utilize memory.

you've disabled your paging file so, you've got no virtual memory. and it isn't like virtual memory will help here far too slow.
nothing is a substitute for physical ram, it is the fastest thing in your cpu's arsenal other then its built in cache.

Ditch you aging ram, go spend 80-100 on a 8gb 1866 kit at-least and see how your play experience improves. you don't even need to get the expensive stuff.


----------



## Johan45

I think it has gotten to the point Tbone that no one really cares any more . People have made suggestions on multiple occasions and you just tell them they're wrong.
If you're game is playable at resolutions and settings you like just play the damn thing and get over it. I for one an tired of flipping through pages of this crap everytime I sign in.
If you really want helpwith this "issue" stop doing this


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> see again all I getting is negative
> 
> I put up the video with the frames per second, ms per second, cpu usage and gpu usage.
> 
> it tells the truth so I don't have to.
> 
> 6GB is fine you can tell by my disk activity in task manager performance tab which I have so nicely showing
> 
> what im looking for is something to take those SPIKES away.
> 
> my disk drives are not being accessed when this is happening because BF4 is all loaded up into my ram for the level im playing.
> 
> look at my info again. its about as detailed as you can get.
> if you have any requests for any more info I will be glad to do it.
> 
> im uploading a video I did in 1080P high
> 
> don't forget what im wanting is to take the spikes out (the spikes represent FPS drops and ms per frame increases)
> I know these can be taken out because ive watched several youtube videos where they have the graph on and fps on but they don't show cpu usage and gpu usage on the desktop like I do
> anyhow watch the video I made and I will add the new one here when its gets uploaded.
> its like you all don't want to know whats causing this problem.
> cpu or gpu
> I want to know
> 
> and to the person that said there are games besides BF to play.
> I say nope
> BF is best FPS online game that actually has good team and squad play if you get the right group of ppl on your squad.
> not everyones game I know but I like it as it shows off my hardware and is pretty good


You asked what would improve your computer so you can play your game better, the answer is matched RAM and 8 gig of it.

http://www.cclonline.com/product/146597/HX316C10FRK2/8/Desktop-Memory/Kingston-HyperX-FURY-Red-8GB-2-x-4GB-Memory-Kit-1600MHz-DDR3-Non-ECC-CL10-1-5V-Unbuffered/RAM1886/

My local shop sells this for about £63, spent some money , fit the ram and then come back. We all say the same thing. Its not your CPU, its not your graphics cards, its not your MOBO, its your RAM, you need to get some matched RAM and you need 8 gigs, when you have that come back and talk to us,

Mike the Owl


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it has gotten to the point Tbone that no one really cares any more . People have made suggestions on multiple occasions and you just tell them they're wrong.
> If you're game is playable at resolutions and settings you like just play the damn thing and get over it. I for one an tired of flipping through pages of this crap everytime I sign in.
> If you really want helpwith this "issue" stop doing this


This. I blocked him so I can't even see his posts cause I sure don't want to "help" him. Since we CLEARLY AREN'T cause he "knows" better. So I don't even waste my breath. But I still se his posts when people quote him.







So I still get to have a good laugh at him.


----------



## StrongForce

@ tbone I had spikes because i had somehow changed the power saving options which I guess is not very likely that you did

PS : what graphic card you got ? and what settings you running


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it has gotten to the point Tbone that no one really cares any more . People have made suggestions on multiple occasions and you just tell them they're wrong.
> If you're game is playable at resolutions and settings you like just play the damn thing and get over it. I for one an tired of flipping through pages of this crap everytime I sign in.
> If you really want helpwith this "issue" stop doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. I blocked him so I can't even see his posts cause I sure don't want to "help" him. Since we CLEARLY AREN'T cause he "knows" better. So I don't even waste my breath. But I still se his posts when people quote him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I still get to have a good laugh at him.
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed that Alastair


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it has gotten to the point Tbone that no one really cares any more . People have made suggestions on multiple occasions and you just tell them they're wrong.
> If you're game is playable at resolutions and settings you like just play the damn thing and get over it. I for one an tired of flipping through pages of this crap everytime I sign in.
> If you really want helpwith this "issue" stop doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. I blocked him so I can't even see his posts cause I sure don't want to "help" him. Since we CLEARLY AREN'T cause he "knows" better. So I don't even waste my breath. But I still se his posts when people quote him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I still get to have a good laugh at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you enjoyed that Alastair
Click to expand...

It is the cutest fluffy animal I ever saw!


----------



## tdbone1

again I don't hear anyone arguing my benchmarks and saying im getting to low for my system or anything like that.

so the system I take it everyone agrees is working proper for the hardware I have.

when I get those cpu spikes with the in game graph they do not show anything being accessed from the disk drives when I alt-tab out to check cpu usage which also displays the disk drives usages.

if it were getting more ram the disk drives would show it reading or writing and they don't.

game is loaded in system ram and vram.
its not being accessed or if it is its not making the spikes.

im gonna get another matching pair of 2x2GB ram soon and I hope that is the problem but I been wathing my disk usage and its not showing any spikes when the cpu is spiking in that graph

if any of you have BF4 fire it up and make a little video with the fps and graphs on.
it will tell ya if you are having problems running the game pretty easily and it narrows it down to cpu or gpu.
when its the cpu it basically means it can be anything besides the gpu.
cpu spike is a lot harder to track down then the gpu spikes









wait
here is a system very similar to mine but he has 8GB
check it out.
his FPS goes in red right away



one more thing.
I can reproduce his fps almost exactly if I go into that map and swim across the water and looking at things he did.
hes getting the drops even with 8GB

im pretty sure im loaded all up in ram or it working like it should when reading any of the drives and that that's not causing the spikes.

as you can tell before I spend any more $$ I gonna check out exactly what I need and I will keep everyone informed about it

now I know hes in ultra and this card shouldn't be in ultra with AA 4x for sure.
I turn my AA to 0x if I want to get descent consistant fps for my minimum
there is probably a couple settings I can turn from ultra to high and get that constant frame rate I looking for.
when im in "high" settings it plays pretty much flawless


----------



## Johan45

Information that is accessed by the cpu through the ram doesn't only come from your hard drive. This is what you are failing to see. It's really irrelevant if your HDD usage is up or not. What is your ram usage at those points would be the more signifigant figure. If it's full it can't very well shuffle things around without excessive CPU usage .


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> @ tbone I had spikes because i had somehow changed the power saving options which I guess is not very likely that you did
> 
> PS : what graphic card you got ? and what settings you running


hi

I have the evga gtx 770 SuperClock ACX 2GB

right now im basically going between 3 different settings. all 1080P

Ultra
Ultra with no AA
High

High shows the performace I would like to get when I select Ultra with no AA.
I realize with 1 vcard and 2GB ram I will not be able to run in ultra with 4xAA no matter what cpu I get. (the vcard just cant do it)

what im wondering is what do I need to get to play the game in ultra with no dips or lags or spikes.

maybe another 2GB 770 can do this?
maybe the I7 can make the minimum frame per sec better and I use ultra with no AA?

im still searching for videos on youtube.

I found this one
its i7 4770k and gtx 770 and if hes in pure ultra with no adjustments I bet hes getting close to what I get.



now im pretty sure its almost identical (which is a good thing because it shows that maybe switching to i7 wont do anything for me.
sure wish he had the graph on as it tells a lot of info there.
anyhow I gonna try and make a video in same spots hes in and just for refrence
ill post when I get done.


----------



## Rick Arter

I picked one of these chips up a few months ago from Micro Center. They had a deal going so I figured why not, good upgrade from the X2 555 I was running.

The problem is when I load it up with OCCT it downclocks CPU.

Everything in the computer is same except CPU and BIOS flash. I didn't test it until now so not sure how long its been like this. I went into BIOS and manually set everything still does it. Disabled turbo also, running stock speed. I have read about this online but, none of it really seems to make sense, hopefully one of you can help. Specs are below in my sig.

Thanks in advance!





After running it again it jumped to 4.0 right before dropping to this. I think it needs more voltage it really drops low.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> hi
> 
> I have the evga gtx 770 SuperClock ACX 2GB
> 
> right now im basically going between 3 different settings. all 1080P
> 
> Ultra
> Ultra with no AA
> High
> 
> High shows the performace I would like to get when I select Ultra with no AA.
> I realize with 1 vcard and 2GB ram I will not be able to run in ultra with 4xAA no matter what cpu I get. (the vcard just cant do it)
> 
> what im wondering is what do I need to get to play the game in ultra with no dips or lags or spikes.
> 
> maybe another 2GB 770 can do this?
> maybe the I7 can make the minimum frame per sec better and I use ultra with no AA?
> 
> im still searching for videos on youtube.
> 
> I found this one
> its i7 4770k and gtx 770 and if hes in pure ultra with no adjustments I bet hes getting close to what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> now im pretty sure its almost identical (which is a good thing because it shows that maybe switching to i7 wont do anything for me.
> sure wish he had the graph on as it tells a lot of info there.
> anyhow I gonna try and make a video in same spots hes in and just for refrence
> ill post when I get done.


I thought this was a thread for Fx8320/8350 users, please take your thoughts over to http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread where they will be more able to help you, we have tried to explain what would help you but some of use aren,t BF4 gamers, we are more interested in the technical side. By the way have you bought that RAM yet. Thought not.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*
> 
> I picked one of these chips up a few months ago from Micro Center. They had a deal going so I figured why not, good upgrade from the X2 555 I was running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is when I load it up with OCCT it downclocks CPU.
> 
> Everything in the computer is same except CPU and BIOS flash. I didn't test it until now so not sure how long its been like this. I went into BIOS and manually set everything still does it. Disabled turbo also, running stock speed. I have read about this online but, none of it really seems to make sense, hopefully one of you can help. Specs are below in my sig.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After running it again it jumped to 4.0 right before dropping to this. I think it needs more voltage it really drops low.


Hi dude, can you post bios settings(flashdrive plugged in and press f12)

Also down load hwinfo64 coz hwmonitor is a bit crap


----------



## Johan45

One more thing I'd like to add, it could be you video card running out of VRam as well causing those spikes. I haven't seen results for BF4 but I have for BF3 and in multi player at 1080 it can top over the 2Gb limit of your video card. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=718118&highlight=vram


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> my cinebench R15 for ya, though im not sure if they are any good, if someone can tell me so i can tweak more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone asked me to push my cpu more lol so here's my prime95 temps @ 5.1ghz for 30mins


Haha thanks for appeasing my request Gurtty







We Yorkshire lot should meet up for a couple of drinks some time... share OC stories haha - or just make a 'Yorkshire OCs' club







oh I can be sad at times








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Trust me to get shown up by another Yorkshireman!! Very nice but you've been doing this longer than me ( sulk).
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd have a go at 4.9 as Mus1mus suggested. I'm still figuring out where to get some funds for some decent cooling , anyone has any suggestions, was thinking to upgrade to a h100i.


Post us up some Bios screenies - I forgot to check what Mobo you're running, but we may be able to help lower those temps by tweaking your LLC settings. Nice again to have more Yorkshire folk in this thread! If only I could get the Mrs interested haha.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Haha thanks for appeasing my request Gurtty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Yorkshire lot should meet up for a couple of drinks some time... share OC stories haha - or just make a 'Yorkshire OCs' club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh I can be sad at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post us up some Bios screenies - I forgot to check what Mobo you're running, but we may be able to help lower those temps by tweaking your LLC settings. Nice again to have more Yorkshire folk in this thread! If only I could get the Mrs interested haha.


I,m up for a Yorkshire OC club,as everyone knows being a Yorkshire club it would be the best in the world! I'm using a Saberkitty R.2 and my settings were basically Gurttys but with a few tweaks, I won't be able to post anything till Sunday as I'm working 10am till 8pm the rest of the week . If I can get the temps down a bit I could poss push for 5 ghz which would be a dream.

Mike The Owl


----------



## Mike The Owl

Rick Arter

There is a new bios update F12 . I know it is to aid AHCI but it might make a diference .

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891#bios

Mike the Owl


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One more thing I'd like to add, it could be you video card running out of VRam as well causing those spikes. I haven't seen results for BF4 but I have for BF3 and in multi player at 1080 it can top over the 2Gb limit of your video card. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=718118&highlight=vram


thank you for your information and I believe you are right that is why I test with ultra and no AA but it does not do this in high settings which could also be correct

my question that makes it important to this thread has to do with the fx 8320 architecture even @ 4.8GHz

BF4 only represents one of the tests that bring this out.
Red and many others say it does not bottleneck this cpu when going to sli or cfx with 770 and up and probably r9 280x and up (im guessing on that)

what im trying to do is actually find out if it does before I blow $300 on another similar card for sli to make it do "ultra" with all settings at default.

or do I need a different cpu like an intel I7

the video I posted shows the I7 with the gtx 770 at similar frame rates (that's good news so far wouldn't ya say) I mean as far as switching cpu's to get the performance im expecting?

here is the video I made with similar settings


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> thank you for your information and I believe you are right that is why I test with ultra and no AA but it does not do this in high settings which could also be correct
> 
> my question that makes it important to this thread has to do with the fx 8320 architecture even @ 4.8GHz
> 
> BF4 only represents one of the tests that bring this out.
> Red and many others say it does not bottleneck this cpu when going to sli or cfx with 770 and up and probably r9 280x and up (im guessing on that)
> 
> what im trying to do is actually find out if it does before I blow $300 on another similar card for sli to make it do "ultra" with all settings at default.
> 
> or do I need a different cpu like an intel I7
> 
> the video I posted shows the I7 with the gtx 770 at similar frame rates (that's good news so far wouldn't ya say) I mean as far as switching cpu's to get the performance im expecting?
> 
> here is the video I made with similar settings


Get decent ram and see the numbers fly, gg.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One more thing I'd like to add, *it could be you video card running out of VRam* as well causing those spikes. I haven't seen results for BF4 but I have for BF3 and in multi player at 1080 it can top over the 2Gb limit of your video card. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=718118&highlight=vram


yep. that's where my head was going. The r9-280x is probably a better card for BF4; the gtx 770 might average higher fps (slightly) but i suspect it suffers large lag spikes on large multiplayer maps. If it isn't the 2gb of vram on the 770 then its your 6gb of system ram. one or the other.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One more thing I'd like to add, *it could be you video card running out of VRam* as well causing those spikes. I haven't seen results for BF4 but I have for BF3 and in multi player at 1080 it can top over the 2Gb limit of your video card. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=718118&highlight=vram
> 
> 
> 
> yep. that's where my head was going. The r9-280x is probably a better card for BF4; the gtx 770 might average higher fps (slightly) but i suspect it suffers large lag spikes on large multiplayer maps. If it isn't the 2gb of vram on the 770 then its your 6gb of system ram. one or the other.
Click to expand...

YA and adding another card won't fix that either.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Get decent ram and see the numbers fly, gg.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yep. that's where my head was going. The r9-280x is probably a better card for BF4; the gtx 770 might average higher fps (slightly) but i suspect it suffers large lag spikes on large multiplayer maps. If it isn't the 2gb of vram on the 770 then its your 6gb of system ram. one or the other.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> YA and adding another card won't fix that either.


Guise......stop making sense


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*
> 
> I picked one of these chips up a few months ago from Micro Center. They had a deal going so I figured why not, good upgrade from the X2 555 I was running.
> 
> The problem is when I load it up with OCCT it downclocks CPU.
> 
> Everything in the computer is same except CPU and BIOS flash. I didn't test it until now so not sure how long its been like this. I went into BIOS and manually set everything still does it. Disabled turbo also, running stock speed. I have read about this online but, none of it really seems to make sense, hopefully one of you can help. Specs are below in my sig.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After running it again it jumped to 4.0 right before dropping to this. I think it needs more voltage it really drops low.


what is going on with your PSU in the first picture..

do you have a PSu checker? if i'm reading that right.. that is 6 or 8 volt on one of your 12 rails.. that could be a problem right there.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked one of these chips up a few months ago from Micro Center. They had a deal going so I figured why not, good upgrade from the X2 555 I was running.
> 
> The problem is when I load it up with OCCT it downclocks CPU.
> 
> Everything in the computer is same except CPU and BIOS flash. I didn't test it until now so not sure how long its been like this. I went into BIOS and manually set everything still does it. Disabled turbo also, running stock speed. I have read about this online but, none of it really seems to make sense, hopefully one of you can help. Specs are below in my sig.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After running it again it jumped to 4.0 right before dropping to this. I think it needs more voltage it really drops low.


that's typically what happens when a motherboard is either power throttling or temp throttling... looking at the motherboard... it has one temp spiking up to 82C that will cause a temp throttle on any amd motherboard.

there are a lot of motherboards with 4+1 setups that straight up throttle back 8 core fx cpus due to the power requirements; and if the board has no VRM heatsinks it will overheat as well.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Get decent ram and see the numbers fly, gg.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yep. that's where my head was going. The r9-280x is probably a better card for BF4; the gtx 770 might average higher fps (slightly) but i suspect it suffers large lag spikes on large multiplayer maps. If it isn't the 2gb of vram on the 770 then its your 6gb of system ram. one or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> YA and adding another card won't fix that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guise......stop making sense
Click to expand...

That's what we do isn't it Sarge?? It's one or the other or both, plain and simple. $80 for ram and you finally have a decent matching set, if that doesn't fix it. Save up for anther card . Or just play on high and enjoy yourself.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> thank you for your information and I believe you are right that is why I test with ultra and no AA but it does not do this in high settings which could also be correct
> 
> my question that makes it important to this thread has to do with the fx 8320 architecture even @ 4.8GHz
> 
> BF4 only represents one of the tests that bring this out.
> Red and many others say it does not bottleneck this cpu when going to sli or cfx with 770 and up and probably r9 280x and up (im guessing on that)
> 
> what im trying to do is actually find out if it does before I blow $300 on another similar card for sli to make it do "ultra" with all settings at default.
> 
> or do I need a different cpu like an intel I7
> 
> the video I posted shows the I7 with the gtx 770 at similar frame rates (that's good news so far wouldn't ya say) I mean as far as switching cpu's to get the performance im expecting?
> 
> here is the video I made with similar settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok your problem isn't your CPU (nor the amount of ram..BF4 tops at near 4gb i think.. don't make me post screens







) your problem is the VRAM. MSAA is a very very VRAM intensive.

Look I bought a 770 Inno3d Herculez (which I think are the best Nvidia cards personally that's another topic) tryed it, tryed to max BF max settings I had a spike hit me of 16 fps in one of the naval strike maps, then I started to wonder, what could be wrong.. messed arround the settings, figured that even without MSAA but with Vsync on( i believe, hard to remember to be honest) I would still run out of VRAM and get spikes (you can monitor that with GPU-Z btw, I did and it uses 2.2gb of VRAM at most..) I decided to return the card, I was not very happy, and I realise the 770Gb, despite it's powerful GPU simply lacks VRAM for nowadays games, mind you though I didn't figured right away it was VRAM.

I now have a hd 7950 bought on ebay for roughly 100$.. and it runs much smoother, the min I can get I think is arround 40 (and that's only in very intensive and or poorly optimized/lot of geometry on screen spots such as the pearl market rooftops..) not even below, running mix of mid-high I believe. it is VRAM I guarantee you that 100% if not 1000%, that said 1333 Mhz ram is slow too id go for a 2133 (1866 will do just fine i guess.. altought with my speed at 1:1 I nearly max it), just get the same ram as me mate it cost 80 euros Gskill 2133 Cl9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yep. that's where my head was going. The r9-280x is probably a better card for BF4; the gtx 770 might average higher fps (slightly) but i suspect it suffers large lag spikes on large multiplayer maps. If it isn't the 2gb of vram on the 770 then its your 6gb of system ram. one or the other.


Definately VRAM.

Also if you not using pagefile that could certainly be a problem as windows itselfs eats RAM like someone mentioned.

Also one last thing fraps recorded videos aren't very relevant since it will push your system further too, that include your hdd/ssd.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok your problem isn't your CPU (nor the amount of ram..BF4 tops at near 4gb i think.. don't make me post screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) your problem is the VRAM. MSAA is a very very VRAM intensive.
> 
> Look I bought a 770 Inno3d Herculez (which I think are the best Nvidia cards personally that's another topic) tryed it, tryed to max BF max settings I had a spike hit me of 16 fps in one of the naval strike maps, then I started to wonder, what could be wrong.. messed arround the settings, figured that even without MSAA but with Vsync on( i believe, hard to remember to be honest) I would still run out of VRAM and get spikes (you can monitor that with GPU-Z btw, I did and it uses 2.2gb of VRAM at most..) I decided to return the card, I was not very happy, and I realise the 770Gb, despite it's powerful GPU simply lacks VRAM for nowadays games, mind you though I didn't figured right away it was VRAM.
> 
> I now have a hd 7950 bought on ebay for roughly 100$.. and it runs much smoother, the min I can get I think is arround 40 (and that's only in very intensive and or poorly optimized/lot of geometry on screen spots such as the pearl market rooftops..) not even below, running mix of mid-high I believe. it is VRAM I guarantee you that 100% if not 1000%, that said 1333 Mhz ram is slow too id go for a 2133 (1866 will do just fine i guess.. altought with my speed at 1:1 I nearly max it), just get the same ram as me mate it cost 80 euros Gskill 2133 Cl9.
> Definately VRAM.
> 
> Also if you not using pagefile that could certainly be a problem as windows itselfs eats RAM like someone mentioned.
> 
> Also one last thing fraps recorded videos aren't very relevant since it will push your system further too, that include your hdd/ssd.


im not using any AA when the spikes are happening in 1080P ultra
right now with the 6GB ram I have if I have to many things open or running BF4 will tell me it does not have enough video ram with a DX error box
it says if I don't want to lose any data I need to close apps

right now I don't have anything running when I play BF4 on ultra and I do not get this warning anymore

i am going to order the other matching pair of ram to my 2x2GB so i will have 4x2GB in the end.
i don't think this fixes the problem as i have seen youtube videos with 8GB and i believe 16GB and it still does that slow down sometimes.

im not sure whats causing it but it is there with gtx 770 and i also seen a video with R9 290x i believe
im not using fraps im using NVidia shadowplay and believe it or not since i have it recording to a separate drive bf4 is not on there is hardly no slow down at all when doing it. kudos to NVidia for this one as its actually cool

still researching. will def report back unless someone else finds out what it is.


----------



## StrongForce

Like I said videos aren't very relevant since they use the ressources, and HD/SDD video recording is very intense, it could cause spikes.

Shadowplay or fraps it's the same unless you got one of the special recording hardware cards I doubt your results will be relevant in a video.

I believe I found your problem though, why don't you just download GPU Z http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/

Set the VRAM tab to show max and monitor the usage after a long gaming session, and test different settings..

I know this is not the right thread but while we're here might aswell help him.

Keep us updated..


----------



## Mega Man

meh he wont listen, as he said he will buy 1333/1066 2x2 set, mix it with his existing set as they are "matched" he wont have any issues *rolleyes not ment to be a smiley *

because you dont need more then 1333 for gaming, even though that was considered slow, what 5 years ago.....


----------



## diggiddi

Those of you running 4 sticks of ram what is the max speed you are able to obtain?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Those of you running 4 sticks of ram what is the max speed you are able to obtain?


I can run my 4 sammy sticks just over 1866 before IMC says "no more".

I have not run all 4 in sometime due to this limit, but can run 2 sticks over 2500mhz easy...


----------



## Mega Man

some can run 2400+ others can not some with 2, some with 4.... ect


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

in futher testing... don't judge me.. i'm bored..

4 rounds of 48 full map.

guess what my memory usage was for 1080p ultra?

6236mb..

i think i'll have a beer.... any craft brew fans around?

Russian Imperial stout for me


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked one of these chips up a few months ago from Micro Center. They had a deal going so I figured why not, good upgrade from the X2 555 I was running.
> 
> The problem is when I load it up with OCCT it downclocks CPU.
> 
> Everything in the computer is same except CPU and BIOS flash. I didn't test it until now so not sure how long its been like this. I went into BIOS and manually set everything still does it. Disabled turbo also, running stock speed. I have read about this online but, none of it really seems to make sense, hopefully one of you can help. Specs are below in my sig.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After running it again it jumped to 4.0 right before dropping to this. I think it needs more voltage it really drops low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's typically what happens when a motherboard is either power throttling or temp throttling... looking at the motherboard... it has one temp spiking up to 82C that will cause a temp throttle on any amd motherboard.
> 
> there are a lot of motherboards with 4+1 setups that straight up throttle back 8 core fx cpus due to the power requirements; and if the board has no VRM heatsinks it will overheat as well.
Click to expand...

Just a quick tip, learn to read RigBuilder. He has a 990FXA-UD5, it's more or less on par with a Saber. It is not a 4+1 POS board.

Also important to note is that he's at 100% load and none of his current temps are over 38C. The 82 is a miss-calc.

@Rick Arter Few things.

1) Update BIOS. Use the latest version for your boards revision.

2) If problem persists, turn on HPC in BIOS. That should remove all load throttling period unless the CPUs thermal override kicks in.

3) Ditch HWMonitor and CoreTemp, use HWInfo instead. CoreTemp's Tj Max is just flat wrong and HWMonitor is known to be a bit buggy.

4) Please get some good RAM. The UD5 doesn't like to clock RAM too high, but you're feeding 8 cores now, so 1600 or even 1866 would be recommended if you can do it.

@tdbone1

Get better RAM or go away. Your kit can't even feed an 8320 in normal scenarios, let alone in the bandwidth hungry BF4. 2x2GB+2x1GB 1066/1333 is not good enough. Everyone has told you this. We'd much rather be helping people who both need it and will listen, not beating our faces on a brick wall to make it decide to face another way.

Go get a 2x4GB 1866 kit and be done with it. Or go get intel and bother their thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Like I said videos aren't very relevant since they use the ressources, and HD/SDD video recording is very intense, it could cause spikes.
> 
> *Shadowplay or fraps it's the same* unless you got one of the special recording hardware cards I doubt your results will be relevant in a video.
> 
> I believe I found your problem though, why don't you just download GPU Z http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/
> 
> Set the VRAM tab to show max and monitor the usage after a long gaming session, and test different settings..
> 
> I know this is not the right thread but while we're here might aswell help him.
> 
> Keep us updated..


Wrong.

Shadowplay and AMD's solution both use a H.264 ASIC encoder to compress the video before writing it to disk (or even giving it to the CPU for that matter). Both have a minimal or nonexistent impact on performance. Shadowplay -is- a "special recording hardware card". It just happens to be built into the GPU.

FRAPS calls completely RAW frame data from the GPU and shoves it on the HDD directly. No compression.

Regardless neither is very GPU or CPU intensive at all, and only FRAPS really makes a big fuss about the HDD.

Additionally, any and all VRAM indicators you see in GPU-Z or Afterburner are *wrong.* That is not VRAM _used_, that is VRAM _allocated_. But these programs can not tell the difference. Minecraft (along with many java games) are a perfect example;



Note that Minecraft is only actually using 207MB, but if you were to look in task manager you would see 384MB because thats what it has allocated. DirectX and OpenGL are high level APIs, they handle memory management themselves, including over provisioning GPU VRAM space depending on how much VRAM you have. Just because BF4's DX instance asks for 3GB doesn't mean that it actually uses it all. On top of this, GPU-z has no way to tell which applications are which, it simply lists total reported GPU VRAM usage. Simply put, it tells you how much has been claimed by programs.

About the only way you'll even know how much it really uses is to have advanced debug tools for the program itself.

It is extremely unlikely that a 770 is choking on High settings 1080. However, BF4 is a system RAM hog and it most certainly is a bandwidth hog as well, especially in multiplayer. People report FPS improvement way up to 2133 and beyond. His RAM kit is busy gnawing off his leg but he refuses to do anything about it because he thinks his arm is the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh he wont listen, as he said he will buy 1333/1066 2x2 set, mix it with his existing set as they are "matched" he wont have any issues *rolleyes not ment to be a smiley *
> 
> because you dont need more then 1333 for gaming, even though that was considered slow, what 5 years ago.....


Normally it isn't an issue.

But combine 8 hungry cores, a (relatively) bad IMC, some slow RAM, and a bandwith hungry game and... well... Ya.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I can run my 4 sammy sticks just over 1866 before IMC says "no more".
> 
> I have not run all 4 in sometime due to this limit, but can run 2 sticks over 2500mhz easy...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> some can run 2400+ others can not some with 2, some with 4.... ect


So its just like overclocking, YMMV
I am maxing out my 16gb i need at least 8gb more, best price right now is Adata 2400mhz on the egg


----------



## Mega Man

to note his sammies are 1600 native, although excellent sticks .... can have issues when trying to oc


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just a quick tip, learn to read RigBuilder. He has a 990FXA-UD5, it's more or less on par with a Saber. It is not a 4+1 POS board.
> 
> Also important to note is that he's at 100% load and none of his current temps are over 38C. The 82 is a miss-calc.
> 
> @Rick Arter Few things.
> 
> 1) Update BIOS. Use the latest version for your boards revision.
> 
> 2) If problem persists, turn on HPC in BIOS. That should remove all load throttling period unless the CPUs thermal override kicks in.
> 
> 3) Ditch HWMonitor and CoreTemp, use HWInfo instead. CoreTemp's Tj Max is just flat wrong and HWMonitor is known to be a bit buggy.
> 
> 4) Please get some good RAM. The UD5 doesn't like to clock RAM too high, but you're feeding 8 cores now, so 1600 or even 1866 would be recommended if you can do it.
> 
> @tdbone1
> 
> Get better RAM or go away. Your kit can't even feed an 8320 in normal scenarios, let alone in the bandwidth hungry BF4. 2x2GB+2x1GB 1066/1333 is not good enough. Everyone has told you this. We'd much rather be helping people who both need it and will listen, not beating our faces on a brick wall to make it decide to face another way.
> 
> Go get a 2x4GB 1866 kit and be done with it. Or go get intel and bother their thread.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Shadowplay and AMD's solution both use a H.264 ASIC encoder to compress the video before writing it to disk (or even giving it to the CPU for that matter). Both have a minimal or nonexistent impact on performance. Shadowplay -is- a "special recording hardware card". It just happens to be built into the GPU.
> 
> FRAPS calls completely RAW frame data from the GPU and shoves it on the HDD directly. No compression.
> 
> Regardless neither is very GPU or CPU intensive at all, and only FRAPS really makes a big fuss about the HDD.
> 
> Additionally, any and all VRAM indicators you see in GPU-Z or Afterburner are *wrong.* That is not VRAM _used_, that is VRAM _allocated_. But these programs can not tell the difference. Minecraft (along with many java games) are a perfect example;
> 
> 
> 
> Note that Minecraft is only actually using 207MB, but if you were to look in task manager you would see 384MB because thats what it has allocated. DirectX and OpenGL are high level APIs, they handle memory management themselves, including over provisioning GPU VRAM space depending on how much VRAM you have. Just because BF4's DX instance asks for 3GB doesn't mean that it actually uses it all. On top of this, GPU-z has no way to tell which applications are which, it simply lists total reported GPU VRAM usage. Simply put, it tells you how much has been claimed by programs.
> 
> About the only way you'll even know how much it really uses is to have advanced debug tools for the program itself.
> 
> It is extremely unlikely that a 770 is choking on High settings 1080. However, BF4 is a system RAM hog and it most certainly is a bandwidth hog as well, especially in multiplayer. People report FPS improvement way up to 2133 and beyond. His RAM kit is busy gnawing off his leg but he refuses to do anything about it because he thinks his arm is the problem.
> Normally it isn't an issue.
> 
> But combine 8 hungry cores, a (relatively) bad IMC, some slow RAM, and a bandwith hungry game and... well... Ya.


Yeh definately lol ram you don't mix up like that !

@mega man you exagerate a little 5 years ago i was on 1066 thinking it was beast aha

Yea I believe you .. however that seemed to coincide pretty well with my ram spikes since with 3 gb vram i didn't had these spikes, could have been something else.., shadowplay I didn't know it was so advanced and built in the graphic card oO my mistake !

@Tbone.. I don't know maybe go in the 770 owners thread and ask them about BF and what setting they run, I just did that for my graphic card too actually.

PS : what's AMD solution then ?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to note his sammies are 1600 native, although excellent sticks .... can have issues when trying to oc


To bad they didn't release them in 8gb sticks.... Yeah they are 1600/CL11 stock, but I run them at 1600/CL7 up to 2400/CL10 and they run great. They are not the fastest sticks around. but they let me OC the hell out of them...

Sexy


----------



## mus1mus

edit: mistaken for you the other.

apologies

and on the note: tightening has almost the same effect asd OC'ing..


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> edit: mistaken for you the other.
> 
> apologies


You lost me there mate....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> You lost me there mate....


and apologies for that mate. and for those who've seen..


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> and apologies for that mate. and for those who've seen..


Not a problem.. That sat me back in my chiar scratching my head... lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yeh definately lol ram you don't mix up like that !
> 
> @mega man you exagerate a little 5 years ago i was on 1066 thinking it was beast aha
> 
> Yea I believe you .. however that seemed to coincide pretty well with my ram spikes since with 3 gb vram i didn't had these spikes, could have been something else.., shadowplay I didn't know it was so advanced and built in the graphic card oO my mistake !
> 
> @Tbone.. I don't know maybe go in the 770 owners thread and ask them about BF and what setting they run, I just did that for my graphic card too actually.
> 
> PS : what's AMD solution then ?


2GB of vram isn't an issue at 1080p unless he starts adding silly levels of AA at which point the fps would drop too much anyway.

This is AMD's solution here: http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/2014/02/19/introducing-video-coding-engine-vce/


----------



## aaroc

Testing FX9590 right now, took vacation to build PC.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> PS : what's AMD solution then ?


They call it "VCE".

http://developer.amd.com/community/blog/2014/02/19/introducing-video-coding-engine-vce/

Pretty much works like this;



CPU sends in Data to be processed by GPU
GPU processes said data
GPU sends data to display controller
VCE calls data from display controller as it sends to monitors
VCE does a quick h264 encode
VCE sends it off to the CPU
Can try it with OBS;
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-fork-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/

Or you can use AMD's Raptr-based software thing, which gives you much easier choices.

Done with OBS VCE with a rather high bitrate;
https://www.mediafire.com/?fxob9924g2dn02k

2560x1440 120hz downscaled to 1280x720 30fps.


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, does this seem OKAY for a 290??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, does this seem OKAY for a 290??


What clocks for the 290?


----------



## mus1mus

Default Gaming Bios.. No OC yet.. This thung is HOT!









1007 / 1250


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, does this seem OKAY for a 290??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What clocks for the 290?
Click to expand...

Nevermind, i went ahead and did it anyways:



I'm also using some tweaks for Valley to improve the fps a bit plus i disabled my second monitor and that helps but yours looks about spot on.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

And that was Single GPU, Valley just picks up how many GPU's you have and not how many are being used









This is Crossfire:



EDIT: Heaven....not Valley









I just seen Unigine then assumed instead of reading it all









Gimme a sec...


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks Sarge.. Nice to see some comparison









EDIT: What clocks yours on??

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3847390

Here's Valley


----------



## Sgt Bilko

There's Heaven







, I normally don't run it because it makes my cards quite toasty but Single GPU is alright.

Looks like your card is performing as it should be


----------



## mus1mus

Sounds like a nice buy then..







Happy with the purchase. Not an ex-miner!!









On a Note; I was planning for 280Xs originally. A couple months back, a used 280X would cost like this 290. Now that mining seemed non-profitable, they sell them almost a half of what they're used to.

So happy times coming.. Work seemed to gave me more choices now, and ex-miners are pulling the prices down for these cards, I can maybe pick up one every month if priorities forbid.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yeah they came down in price pretty quick after mining seemed like a no-go route for most.

if you are planning for Crossfire or above you'd need Tri-1080p or above to make them work though, even at 1440p i'm pulling at least 100fps in nearly everything.


----------



## mus1mus

That's on the Book Sarge!







Thanks for the tip..


----------



## By-Tor

I thought the R9-290's would really put my 7950's to shame, but they still do a pretty good job...


----------



## Gereti

Ookay, sold my i7 3770K and sended it to new owner today, so i get used (atleast 1 year old) FX-8350 unit 120€+post's, hope that i can OC it enought with Crosshair V-z+H80i


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ookay, sold my i7 3770K and sended it to new owner today, so i get used (atleast 1 year old) FX-8350 unit 120€+post's, hope that i can OC it enought with Crosshair V-z+H80i


On an H80I you will get to about 4.7GHz - 4.8GHz depending on how good your CPU is.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> On an H80I you will get to about 4.7GHz - 4.8GHz depending on how good your CPU is.


Okay, i will keep that on my mind


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ookay, sold my i7 3770K and sended it to new owner today, so i get used (atleast 1 year old) FX-8350 unit 120€+post's, hope that i can OC it enought with Crosshair V-z+H80i
> 
> 
> 
> On an H80I you will get to about 4.7GHz - 4.8GHz depending on how good your CPU is.
Click to expand...

if ya get a chip like mine ya might be stuck at 4.6 with that cooler. my h90 has a little bit of room not much @4.6 (h90 has lived on my kaveri for awhile)


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if ya get a chip like mine ya might be stuck at 4.6 with that cooler. my h90 has a little bit of room not much @4.6 (h90 has lived on my kaveri for awhile)


Okay, i will post here my result's when i get my chip


----------



## Johan45

Looks like AMD is expanding the FX lineup and dropping a few prices http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20140820105340_AMD_to_Cut_Prices_on_FX_9000_Other_FX_Processors_New_Prices_Revealed.html


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like AMD is expanding the FX lineup and dropping a few prices http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20140820105340_AMD_to_Cut_Prices_on_FX_9000_Other_FX_Processors_New_Prices_Revealed.html


Mm, those are soon pretty cheap one's, if you calculate dollar's to euro's, you get FX8320 with 105€


----------



## azanimefan

$169 - 8350
*$139 - 8320*
$119 - 6350
*$99 - 6300*
$95 - 4350

the highlighted chips are still the "bargain" sweet spot. less then 100 for a 6 core fx is an insanely good deal... and the prices of the 8320 will be almost as low as i bought mine for last xmas... that's a tremendous deal... nothing intel has can compete in those price ranges.

the 4350 needs to be 20 lower for it to be attractive... but if they did that they'd cannibalize their athlon II x4 sales i'm sure... still it should be lower if they want to prevent the g3258 from eating up all the low priced system build sales


----------



## hurricane28

Well its confirmed that my MB is dead so i need a new one. i leaning towards the msi gd80 or the gigabyte UD3 rev 4.0 or i get the same one. any suggestions are welcome accept for the sabertooth rev 2.0, no offence to the people who own it but i am not interested in that particular board.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well its confirmed that my MB is dead so i need a new one. i leaning towards the msi gd80 or the gigabyte UD3 rev 4.0 or i get the same one. any suggestions are welcome accept for the sabertooth rev 2.0, no offence to the people who own it but i am not interested in that particular board.


What didn't you like about the Saberkitty?.... Color?... Price?

It's a rock solid MB and can really take a beating...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well its confirmed that my MB is dead so i need a new one. i leaning towards the msi gd80 or the gigabyte UD3 rev 4.0 or i get the same one. any suggestions are welcome accept for the sabertooth rev 2.0, no offence to the people who own it but i am not interested in that particular board.


Check asus m5a99x evo


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well its confirmed that my MB is dead so i need a new one. i leaning towards the msi gd80 or the gigabyte UD3 rev 4.0 or i get the same one. any suggestions are welcome accept for the sabertooth rev 2.0, no offence to the people who own it but i am not interested in that particular board.


Don't get the MSI. Haven't heard one good thing about it







You could get a six phase Asus board like the M5A99FX Pro, but the VRM's and socket will heat up more than with a Saberkitty/UD5. I had an M5A97 EVO R2.0 before my Saberkitty and it got much hotter.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so I got my h220x today... I'm thinking on using the mx4 paste I have rather than the included paste... anyone else think this is the better idea..mx4 is six months old I dunno what paste they send it's caked Tim mate tm2


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so I got my h220x today... I'm thinking on using the mx4 paste I have rather than the included paste... anyone else think this is the better idea..mx4 is six months old I dunno what paste they send it's caked Tim mate tm2


stick with mx4 its great i use it too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well its confirmed that my MB is dead so i need a new one. i leaning towards the msi gd80 or the gigabyte UD3 rev 4.0 or i get the same one. any suggestions are welcome accept for the sabertooth rev 2.0, no offence to the people who own it but i am not interested in that particular board.


why no sabertooth like someone said its rock solid


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well its confirmed that my MB is dead so i need a new one. i leaning towards the msi gd80 or the gigabyte UD3 rev 4.0 or i get the same one. any suggestions are welcome accept for the sabertooth rev 2.0, no offence to the people who own it but i am not interested in that particular board.


I say pick up the GD-80 if you can work around the fact that there is no LLC. Because of the lack of LLC it runs cooler than all other boards. But it makes it harder to OC. But if you take the time you can get some rock solid OC's.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx guys for reply.
i dont want the sabertooth because it is very ugly IMO, i have everything in blue and to have an brown looking board is just no option. i heard some good things about the msi gd-80 and it looks pretty nice as wel, i also hard that the world record is done on thst board as well.

it has to be the gd80 or UD3 rev 4.0 or UD5 REV 1.1


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx guys for reply.
> i dont want the sabertooth because it is very ugly IMO, i have everything in blue and to have an brown looking board is just no option. i heard some good things about the msi gd-80 and it looks pretty nice as wel, i also hard that the world record is done on thst board as well.
> 
> it has to be the gd80 or UD3 rev 4.0 or UD5 REV 1.1


Was just wondering why mate.... I'm just the opposite, I can't stand blue in my rigs at all so I know what your saying...

GL


----------



## vabeachboy0

Hey everyone. Just had emergency surgery last saturday now have a lot of time on my hands to tweak this cpu. Looking for any ideas, out of the box type stuff. One thing I did notice is that when I raise the CPU VDDA voltage I get socket temp drops which I think is weird I'll look further into that. But any how the OC lab is open


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I thought the R9-290's would really put my 7950's to shame, but they still do a pretty good job...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770

They do enough for me


----------



## hurricane28

I hear you man, its a matter of taste i assume.

blue is my favorite color lol

the sabertooth is an awesome board and if it had the aesthetics of one of the other boards or even comes close i would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## By-Tor

I have a blacked out case with even the water cooling tubes black and a green light in the case. So the green light changes the way the colors look and everything looks blacked out and just lit up..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx guys for reply.
> i dont want the sabertooth because it is very ugly IMO, i have everything in blue and to have an brown looking board is just no option. i heard some good things about the msi gd-80 and it looks pretty nice as wel, i also hard that the world record is done on thst board as well.
> 
> it has to be the gd80 or UD3 rev 4.0 or UD5 REV 1.1


ugly lol

you wont see it inside yer case, especially when its dark

just leave the lights off, its worked for me in the past with ugly girls haha


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ugly lol
> 
> you wont see it inside yer case, especially when its dark
> 
> just leave the lights off, its worked for me in the past with ugly girls haha


Hahahaha Lights and pillows fix a lot eh!!!


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ugly lol
> 
> you wont see it inside yer case, especially when its dark
> 
> just leave the lights off, its worked for me in the past with ugly girls haha


Lol that's hilarious. That's pretty much how I feel since I'm the only one who looks at my PC anyway and I have so much zipties and stuff these days I'm like whatever as long as it still runs how I want it too.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so i installed the h220x but.. i had to do some rigging as case just is crap (i know i know i was told so beforehand :0 ) anyhow i still have some swapping of fans and such to do... one thing was a major oversight on my part i installed the fans on the h220x upside down... im ashamed to admit it but the reason i didnt change them before this test is i need to get more zipties... as the back fan is ziptied to top of case and the other fan because the spacing on the top for rad in this case is set for either a 2 , 120 mm fans or 2, 140mm fans so the spacing didnt afford me to mount it properly... i was planning to mount in on top but after realizing i would need extensions for literally everything... i opted to make it work.. anyway lemme be sure im seeing this right i dont have anything blowing on vrms front or back of socket right now as i have to modify my side panel to fit the fan controller in the side because frankly its too cramped inside...i am planning to use the other phanteks fan to blow across vrms in front and i still have the side panel with the stock fan for backside of socket...how do things look those things taken into consideration.. room temp is about 76f ish.. or about 25c... ambient temp inside the case measured in center is around 26 to 27 depending on load and if video card is stressed... when video card is running hard it can hit 30c but was not hot during this test 

Ok so as you can see here the cable management is horrible for this case and space is limited..plus i need to buy some 3 or 4 pin fans to aleviate all the molex connectors and crap..


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so i installed the h220x but.. i had to do some rigging as case just is crap (i know i know i was told so beforehand :0 ) anyhow i still have some swapping of fans and such to do... one thing was a major oversight on my part i installed the fans on the h220x upside down... im ashamed to admit it but the reason i didnt change them before this test is i need to get more zipties... as the back fan is ziptied to top of case and the other fan because the spacing on the top for rad in this case is set for either a 2 , 120 mm fans or 2, 140mm fans so the spacing didnt afford me to mount it properly... i was planning to mount in on top but after realizing i would need extensions for literally everything... i opted to make it work.. anyway lemme be sure im seeing this right i dont have anything blowing on vrms front or back of socket right now as i have to modify my side panel to fit the fan controller in the side because frankly its too cramped inside...i am planning to use the other phanteks fan to blow across vrms in front and i still have the side panel with the stock fan for backside of socket...how do things look those things taken into consideration.. room temp is about 76f ish.. or about 25c... ambient temp inside the case measured in center is around 26 to 27 depending on load and if video card is stressed... when video card is running hard it can hit 30c but was not hot during this test
> 
> Ok so as you can see here the cable management is horrible for this case and space is limited..plus i need to buy some 3 or 4 pin fans to aleviate all the molex connectors and crap..


Never forget Apevia X Dreamer 8-21-14.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ugly lol
> 
> you wont see it inside yer case, especially when its dark
> 
> just leave the lights off, its worked for me in the past with ugly girls haha
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's hilarious. That's pretty much how I feel since I'm the only one who looks at my PC anyway and I have so much zipties and stuff these days I'm like whatever as long as it still runs how I want it too.
Click to expand...

Riiiiight...

Well unlike you two, some of us take pride in making our rigs look good.

And the Saber is damn ugly. The only theme it fits in well is a tan/brown noctua based rig, but most people make red, blue or solid black builds. Brown tends to not go well with those. With other options like the GD-80 (if you don't mind the work), UD5, UD7, and CHV-FZ performing in the same category, there's little reason to go Saber if you care about the look of your rig. Frankly the board is overhyped as well, but that's a different topic.

It's not like everyone's rigs are sitting where you'll never see them either. I know mine aren't, they're where everyone can see them. If the rig doesn't look good enough to be put on display, then I'm not done with it yet, and if it does then it will be.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Never forget Apevia X Dreamer 8-21-14.


Dude this case isnt so bad it just doesnt have room to do proper cable management and although it contains ports on the back for water cooling it clearly isnt designed for anything over a 140mm cooler.. but ill make it work until i can afford something really nice that will last.....hopefully in a month or so i can get a proper case.. the city hit my car a few weeks ago and ive gotten a settlement.. so i can pay off my car which frees up some monies for stuff i want like a nice case........just gotta not tell the fiance until it ships lol j/k shes good about that kinda stuff....she gets mad if i dont buy myself something every now and again... anyone recommend a nice full tower around the 200 dollar mark? ive always cheaped out on cases and bought sub 100 and most times sub 75 cases its time to get something at least marginally nice

@kydakCK I think i just plopped a little turd out lol that monitor setup is nice albeit a little unorthodox and your builds are most definately clean looking hopefully soon my build will look much nicer i need to buy proper extensions for things that need it and as said before a proper case...ive never done my cable management properly as i get in a hurry to "get it done" as i normally dont buy a new pc until mine craps or is so outdated it cant cut it anymore...perhaps when i get a better job i wont feel that way but im a cheap cheap man... i still wear most of my clothes from 15 years ago


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Never forget Apevia X Dreamer 8-21-14.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude this case isnt so bad it just doesnt have room to do proper cable management and although it contains ports on the back for water cooling it clearly isnt designed for anything over a 140mm cooler.. but ill make it work until i can afford something really nice that will last.....hopefully in a month or so i can get a proper case.. the city hit my car a few weeks ago and ive gotten a settlement.. so i can pay off my car which frees up some monies for stuff i want like a nice case........just gotta not tell the fiance until it ships lol j/k shes good about that kinda stuff....she gets mad if i dont buy myself something every now and again... anyone recommend a nice full tower around the 200 dollar mark? ive always cheaped out on cases and bought sub 100 and most times sub 75 cases its time to get something at least marginally nice
> 
> @KyadCK I think i just plopped a little turd out lol that monitor setup is nice albeit a little unorthodox and your builds are most definately clean looking hopefully soon my build will look much nicer i need to buy proper extensions for things that need it and as said before a proper case...ive never done my cable management properly as i get in a hurry to "get it done" as i normally dont buy a new pc until mine craps or is so outdated it cant cut it anymore...perhaps when i get a better job i wont feel that way but im a cheap cheap man... i still wear most of my clothes from 15 years ago
Click to expand...

Depends on the needs. Most people don't actually need a $200 case as quality skyrockets after the $120 mark or so. $200 you start hitting the "I want to park my car in it" cases. I personally prefer Cooler Master's HAF series (huge and over the top), but I wouldn't recommend anything specific until we know what your needs are. With Black Friday coming up soon you might be able to get a nice case during a sale too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends on the needs. Most people don't actually need a $200 case as quality skyrockets after the $120 mark or so. $200 you start hitting the "I want to park my car in it" cases. I personally prefer Cooler Master's HAF series (huge and over the top), but I wouldn't recommend anything specific until we know what your needs are. With Black Friday coming up soon you might be able to get a nice case during a sale too.


All about what you need.

For me its decent airflow. Space and the ability to carry it around when I want.

Storm Trooper fit the bill for me pretty well although my next build will probably be in a HAF or maybe a Caselabs case if I can afford it


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Riiiiight...
> 
> Well unlike you two, some of us take pride in making our rigs look good.
> 
> And the Saber is damn ugly. The only theme it fits in well is a tan/brown noctua based rig, but most people make red, blue or solid black builds. Brown tends to not go well with those. With other options like the GD-80 (if you don't mind the work), UD5, UD7, and CHV-FZ performing in the same category, there's little reason to go Saber if you care about the look of your rig. Frankly the board is overhyped as well, but that's a different topic.
> 
> It's not like everyone's rigs are sitting where you'll never see them either. I know mine aren't, they're where everyone can see them. If the rig doesn't look good enough to be put on display, then I'm not done with it yet, and if it does then it will be.


I have a problem when it comes to aesthetics. I choose performance over it every single time lol so basically if i could have a nice case and pretty lights or 2400mhz ram I choose the ram every single time. I know it's a serious problem that I need a therapist for hahaha! Also none of my friends in real life know what they are looking at when they see my PC I'm the only technologically inclined individual I know outside of my current school choice... The rest of the people I know basically only know enough to care what's on the screen so that might explain how I got like this. Also a lack of funds contributes as well but I make the best of what I got that's all I can say.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends on the needs. Most people don't actually need a $200 case as quality skyrockets after the $120 mark or so. $200 you start hitting the "I want to park my car in it" cases. I personally prefer Cooler Master's HAF series (huge and over the top), but I wouldn't recommend anything specific until we know what your needs are. With Black Friday coming up soon you might be able to get a nice case during a sale too.


I am currently looking for a case with good ariflow.... plenty of room for expansion including possibly 2 decent sized rads and all the loop related items that go with them...DUST FILTERS!!!!...if it has a decent fan controller integrated that would be nice...cable management a must with plenty of room behind..moreso looking for something pretty large and easy to work with my last ultra case was a good example for the setup i had it was a little oversized but i liked that because it was easy to work in cramped spaces make me so angry lol... i was looking at the rosewill ultra blackhawk case... its massive and from reviews ive read very good airflow and cable management....i dont have a need to ever move the case except to clean it so wieght and size dont matter to me much as i place it on top of the desk not in a cubby or under.. i also unlike most people have it positioned on my left instead of my right as i am left handed...im looking for something that can accomodate any future water cooling ventures i might wanna undertake as well as house my current setup until those purchases can be afforded

I dont really care too much about the way it looks and side panels dont intrest me i wouldnt discount one for having them i just dont show off my pc nor do i care if people like the way it looks but i am at the point where im tired of cheaping out and fighting every case i own one way or another...i dont need space for 12 hard drives or 4x graphics cards as i will never likely go over 2 cards in sli... BUT i do like the bigger cases.... and for the water cooling i eventually want i would need a larger case to accomodate it without feeling like it just barely fits


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> I have a problem when it comes to aesthetics. I choose performance over it every single time lol so basically if i could have a nice case and pretty lights or 2400mhz ram I choose the ram every single time. I know it's a serious problem that I need a therapist for hahaha! Also none of my friends in real life know what they are looking at when they see my PC I'm the only technologically inclined individual I know outside of my current school choice... The rest of the people I know basically only know enough to care what's on the screen so that might explain how I got like this. Also a lack of funds contributes as well but I make the best of what I got that's all I can say.


Lack of funds has always been my deciding factor on alot of things because i grew up poor and didnt go to college so needless to say my career path doesnt afford me alot of frills alot of times i find ways to make things work years after they shouldnt... for instance i have worked in the same 25 dollar pair of steel toed boots for 7 years now... its about time to replace them though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Lack of funds has always been my deciding factor on alot of things because i grew up poor and didnt go to college so needless to say my career path doesnt afford me alot of frills alot of times i find ways to make things work years after they shouldnt... for instance i have worked in the same 25 dollar pair of steel toed boots for 7 years now... its about time to replace them though


I can relate bro..

On the case, I picked up a used Lian Like PC70 for like 50$.. Its one big case for 2 60 mil rads.

Unfortunately, been planning to make a monster build as cheap as I can. So I grabbed aluminum angulars and create a bigger case. That Lian Li will be a donor.

It would seem like a waste but in the end, I'll be enjoying a case that can compete with case labs, tj11 and 900Ds.

For most though, its not worth the trouble.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Okay so ive reversed the fans and hooked up the stock hs fan again and started moving up the overclock a bit... on my first run of this pass i got 6.8964726e+004 any run with an e In it means errors correct? Also ive never seen a positive result that high....it ran at 4.2 and passed with same voltage ive been running 1.38 in bios 1.31ish after droop so i put it one 1.40 and got the above result im thinking more core but my steps are pretty high on this board .12 each









getting closer... bumped up voltage two times... passed 9 runs and failed on the tenth of very high ibt avx... how do i know when to add voltage and up the cpu-nb and nb voltages? Obviously im going to get a fan on the vrms and properly have the fan blowing on the socket the way it should be before i push all those values but id like to know if theres a way to tell when one will help and what it will help i know every board/cpu/ram combo will be a little different but as a general rule of thumb how can you tell if more voltages higher clocks on these settings will help?


----------



## Mega Man

where abouts do you live

in other news !~ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3853440

1/2 ( pay no mind to the CPU i want to test this GPU before i put it into the rig, i am seriously thinking of putting it in my APU rig, along with another i will order... soon ( have to wait i found, as newegg imposed a timed lockout on the free 500gb EVO.... stupid ))


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> where abouts do you live


southwest virginia in a city called roanoke


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> where abouts do you live
> 
> in other news !~ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3853440
> 
> 1/2 ( pay no mind to the CPU i want to test this GPU before i put it into the rig, i am seriously thinking of putting it in my APU rig, along with another i will order... soon ( have to wait i found, as newegg imposed a timed lockout on the free 500gb EVO.... stupid ))


nice.. i'm jelly


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok passed with one more bump in voltage... seeing just how much my vdroop is going to kill my max overclock.. this board really could have used llc







anyhow heres the result



1.450 in bios 1.380 idle in windows 1.312 average under load... so.. .13 to .14 vdroop from bios setting...im liking the fact that my runs were very consistent though..


----------



## mus1mus

I don't know if this too ugly of a board once its filled in.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't know if this too ugly of a board once its filled in.


Board WHAT BOARD!







Im liking the fans over the vrms looks nice


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Board WHAT BOARD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im liking the fans over the vrms looks nice


Thats the sabertooth, fans over the vrms you add yourself obviously.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't know if this too ugly of a board once its filled in.


Still ugly. The only Sabers that aren't ugly are the ones with full cover shields on them, and they don't make one for AMD.

But thankyou for helping prove my point. You ram is blue, your GPU is red and black, your tubing is icy blue, fans are black and orange, case is white, all colors that people normally chose for a build... And the board is brown and doesnt go with any of them.

It's a nightmare for people who try to color match in the slightest because your options are basically a Corsair C70, some Vengeance, and some noctua fans. If you don;t go with those, then you need solid black or paint it yourself because very little in the world of computers is done brown and tan.

And again given that the UD5, UD7 and CHV-FZ perform the same all close in price to the Saber... Why go Saber if you try to make a themed rig?


----------



## Mega Man

military theme + Modding !


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Still ugly. The only Sabers that aren't ugly are the ones with full cover shields on them, and they don't make one for AMD.
> 
> But thankyou for helping prove my point. You ram is blue, your GPU is red and black, your tubing is icy blue, fans are black and orange, case is white, all colors that people normally chose for a build... And the board is brown and doesnt go with any of them.
> 
> It's a nightmare for people who try to color match in the slightest because your options are basically a Corsair C70, some Vengeance, and some noctua fans. If you don;t go with those, then you need solid black or paint it yourself because very little in the world of computers is done brown and tan.
> 
> And again given that the UD5, UD7 and CHV-FZ perform the same all close in price to the Saber... Why go Saber if you try to make a themed rig?










Indeed on the themed rig.. As you can see, mine is too far from that..









Point is, even with my blue ram, red fans and GPU, and whatnot, those browns are not too bad. It will be once installed with unmatching colors and all. Like in my pics.









I simply don't care at the moment. I mean, its far from those very ugly rigs you can see over the net.

I like your rig though! Very nicely done..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Board WHAT BOARD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im liking the fans over the vrms looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thats the sabertooth, fans over the vrms you add yourself obviously.
Click to expand...

Those are 4500 RPM deltas spinning at full blast to cool the VRM and the NB. Attached to the rear fan via an angular aluminum. The fans are more silent than the stock amd cooler.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't know if this too ugly of a board once its filled in.


I went with all black and really like how it turned out... Other than that green no kink coil, but when it's running I have a green light inside the case and everything is subdued.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I went with all black and really like how it turned out... Other than that green no kink coil, but when it's running I have a green light inside the case and everything is subdued.


I like that mate! You have gone out of the ugly kitty club.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I like that mate! You have gone out of the ugly kitty club.


Lol thanks.....

Not a great picture, but with the light on colors in the rig don't show up...



I really like how my 7950's turned out also..



Couldn't pass this up with the war museum not far away.. lol


----------



## mus1mus

is that a Lian Li case? PC-7X ?

Hmm nicely done


----------



## By-Tor

I bought the case at Best Buy in 2008 and it was marketed as a Rocketfish brand, but it does look like they just rebranded a Lian Li case...

Here's the build log from 2008... The case and water cooling are still in use today... Just a little more refined...lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/346392/project-the-dark-spider


----------



## BiruZ

Is it normal that my h100i can barely keep my FX-8350 under 70C even after I undervolt it at stock?
My h55 can keep my R9 290 around 60C without sounding like a turbine. I thought the 290 core would be harder to cool.
I already replaced the thermal paste 5 times at least. Both the h100i and the h55 are working as intake.

I had an old h50 working on the cpu but was too hot so I bought the h100i and it still is too hot








Maybe I need to buy two more fans to work as push pull?

help?









edit: 70C under IBT or OCCT with fans full speed. at idle it's around 20C~30C with the fans minimum speed.

edit2: also the h100i temp sensor seems to be 5~10C lower than the cpu sensor so I think it means the thermal paste is conducting heat well. right?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> Is it normal that my h100i can barely keep my FX-8350 under 70C even after I undervolt it at stock?


Nope. I have an H100 keeping an 8320 at 4.8Ghz 1.475v that only gets to 60C.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope. I have an H100 keeping an 8320 at 4.8Ghz 1.475v that only gets to 60C.


Same here







Only I need 1.488 V and it reaches 63 degrees under prime


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed on the themed rig.. As you can see, mine is too far from that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, even with my blue ram, red fans and GPU, and whatnot, those browns are not too bad. It will be once installed with unmatching colors and all. Like in my pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply don't care at the moment. I mean, its far from those very ugly rigs you can see over the net.


I not gone themed either lol, as u stated its hard with the sabertooth
it maybe ugly but boy it runs very well

i got a green fan a red one and a blue one with my blue uv tubing lol

who cares as long as it works well









kyad Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## BiruZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nope. I have an H100 keeping an 8320 at 4.8Ghz 1.475v that only gets to 60C.


And whats your ambient temp? Here is around 24~26C and I don't have AC.


----------



## LinusBE

I also have an H100i and in the summer with ambient of 30C my 8350 can reach 70C at 4.8 GHz and 1.488V.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


> Rick Arter[/@] Few things.
> 
> 1) Update BIOS. Use the latest version for your boards revision.
> 
> 2) If problem persists, turn on HPC in BIOS. That should remove all load throttling period unless the CPUs thermal override kicks in.
> 
> 3) Ditch HWMonitor and CoreTemp, use HWInfo instead. CoreTemp's Tj Max is just flat wrong and HWMonitor is known to be a bit buggy.
> 
> 4) Please get some good RAM. The UD5 doesn't like to clock RAM too high, but you're feeding 8 cores now, so 1600 or even 1866 would be recommended if you can do it.


I will try this asap not sure when I can afford better RAM. I am running F11 BIOS iirc but if there is newer I will flash it. This combo ran stable with my X2 555 no matter how high it was OCed.

I just raised my vcore to 1.4+ in BIOS but vdroops to 1.376 idle/ 1.216 load. I noticed even though it runs OCCT no failures the clocks are all over the place still.

The clock speed, fsb, bus speed, and multi all change relative to the vcore. When its around 1.26-1.30 its fine. Then it dips down to near 1.20 and things fluctuate.

Odd part is it will overclock things also usually right before or after dropping values. It reads 4.2ghz and bus speed goes to ~220, with rated FSB at 3000?

All while still running OCCT small FFTs for several mins, temps across the board seem good. I have things on a HSPC tech station with fans on VRM/NB, and TR Archon cooler.

BTW I do have all the normal stuff disabled in BIOS and settings are stock with voltages auto except vcore and RAM.

The underclocking makes sense to me but not the overclocking when its all set manual to stock 3.5ghz.









Thx for help everyone will try your suggestions and report back with results.

Last thing sorry, is there any major changes from F11 to new F12 BIOS? Guess I could go and check there site


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Riiiiight...
> 
> Well unlike you two, some of us take pride in making our rigs look good.
> 
> And the Saber is damn ugly. The only theme it fits in well is a tan/brown noctua based rig, but most people make red, blue or solid black builds. Brown tends to not go well with those. With other options like the GD-80 (if you don't mind the work), UD5, UD7, and CHV-FZ performing in the same category, there's little reason to go Saber if you care about the look of your rig. Frankly the board is overhyped as well, but that's a different topic.
> 
> It's not like everyone's rigs are sitting where you'll never see them either. I know mine aren't, they're where everyone can see them. If the rig doesn't look good enough to be put on display, then I'm not done with it yet, and if it does then it will be.


I totally agree on that one, i am just a kind of guy that buys stuff that has the best of both worlds, the sabertooth is actually cheaper than the UD5 from where i am from.

I ordered the sabertooth and tomorrow i can look at it in real live and if i don't like it i will get myself another board. I absolutely love the looks of the MSI GD-80 but i have doubts that it can handle an high overclocked FX 8350 because the specifications says that is has an maximal TDP of 125 watts and the UD5 and sabertooth are both 140 watts TDP so i have my doubts.


----------



## BiruZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I also have an H100i and in the summer with ambient of 30C my 8350 can reach 70C at 4.8 GHz and 1.488V.


So mine is kind of in normal range?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I am planning to put the extra phanteks fan I have over the vrms I am thinking on using plastic standoffs that come just above the vrm sinks...my question is I'm wondering what the best way to secure it so it doesn't move would foam like 3m tape work ok to attach standoffs to the mobo or should I just find some thermal tape and stick the fan right on the vrm sink?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> So mine is kind of in normal range?


If yours reaches 70 on stock settings, then no. On stock settings mine doesnt go over 40C.


----------



## BiruZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> If yours reaches 70 on stock settings, then no. On stock settings mine doesnt go over 40C.


What should I try to do then?
Maybe I'll remove the h55 from the GPU and try it on the CPU. I don't have the original heatsink.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> What should I try to do then?
> Maybe I'll remove the h55 from the GPU and try it on the CPU. I don't have the original heatsink.


Show me your BIOS settings and maybe some pictures of how it is mounted and your airflow







Mine is mounted in the front of my case as an intake and I'm using push/pull.

edit: did a linx run at 4.9 GHz today for another website where there is a linx ranking.



Unfortunately I need more voltage to be IBT AVX stable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> If yours reaches 70 on stock settings, then no. On stock settings mine doesnt go over 40C.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I try to do then?
> Maybe I'll remove the h55 from the GPU and try it on the CPU. I don't have the original heatsink.
Click to expand...

Check your mount. Several users have issues mounting due to tubing. One here specifically recommends mounting before you mount the rad. Making sure to keep pressure equal.

Also don't reuse the Tim and use good tim


----------



## vabeachboy0

Decided to pop in the old thuban PII X6 1090T.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What surprised the hell out of me is the temps.


----------



## LinusBE

Broke the 10k in physics! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3857713? 5177 MHz was needed


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Decided to pop in the old thuban PII X6 1090T. Quite sure this will make some butt holes pucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What surprised the hell out of me is the temps.


Not really sure what you mean by puckering. Looks good though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Broke the 10k in physics! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3857713? 5177 MHz was needed


well done but10k is quite easy in firestrike

its 3dmark11 thats a biatch to get 10k


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not really sure what you mean by puckering. Looks good though.


Look at the voltages


----------



## Johan45

Ya, looks to be right around 1.7v, I'd be careful loading it at those voltages unless you have decent cooling. Looks like it had hit 50c just by opening CPUz


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well done but10k is quite easy in firestrike
> 
> its 3dmark11 thats a biatch to get 10k


I only scored 7904 at 4.8 GHz in 3DMark11. 10k is difficult indeed so it seems


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

this is the only fx 8350 3dm11 i've actually got saved... way back when i had a hd7850

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7012318

8785 physics @ 4.7ghz

maybe i should revisit.


----------



## afokke

I think an FX-8350 can handle three R9 290's, right? pretty sure an FX-9xxx would be quite unnecessary...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I think an FX-8350 can handle three R9 290's, right? pretty sure an FX-9xxx would be quite unnecessary...


Click here (<-- link to Red's last update)

to simply avoid this S storm again..

this post should put any concerns you have to rest.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I only scored 7904 at 4.8 GHz in 3DMark11. 10k is difficult indeed so it seems


yes it is lol

ive ran 5.3ghz and still not hit 10k









i think i should run 5.4ghz but ive got to run over 1.7volts which i dont fancy doing in summer time lol

this is closest ive got on my old gfx card


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> SGT Bilko
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You've seen this already / not important
> 
> 
> 
> you are definitely better then me how you grab copy and paste or multi-quote or w/e it is called.
> 
> looked nice.
> 
> in those quotes that you are miss quoting out of context.
> 
> there were many more posts that I made that said the correct in game settings I was doing.
> 
> you are grabbing crap this is 20 pages old or w/e
> 
> you are picking and chosing like a reporter from the new York times.
> 
> GOOD ONE
> 
> the very last thing you told me about my mixed match ram is it wouldn't work with my overlocks or whatever.
> 
> im not quoting I just remember what ya said.
> 
> along the lines...it wont work
> 
> 
> 
> well im at 4.8GHz stable with this mix matched ram
> different volts
> different timings
> 
> WORKING
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You've seen this already / not important
> 
> 
> 
> you act all nice and cool in how you quoted me out of contexts again but you are just stirring the pot.
> 
> my questions about SLI or CFX with the fx 8320/8350 being a bottleneck are real good
> 
> PEOPLE want to know for sure.
> Red is doing a Blog or Review on how this "is not the case" with the quad fire in the high performace build hes doing.
> 
> what I have STUMBLED upon is a very specific finding of doing just that but with BF4
> 
> I believe BF4 and an SLI or CFX (with vcards above my specs (gtx 770 2GB) provide very little GAIN in SLI or CFX.)
> 
> Red says this is not the case and showed me that he is no noob with CFX or SLI so im leaning more towards his way in that the FX 83xx series when OC to 4.5GHz is not a bottleneck BUT from what I have found im also guessing it could be.
> 
> the more I "research" this on the net the more I keep hearing "gtx 770 sli...don't do it".
> 
> I cant wait to read the review.
> 
> what I am "thinking" is that when BF4 in a 64 player map is running 1080P Ultra NO AA everything else DEFAULT that a SINGLE GTX 770 gets pretty damn good frame rate and really low ms per frame with my 4.8GHz and 6GB ram and no pagefile
> its doing pretty AWESOME
> BUT
> it will drop fps in a firefight or what I call SPIKE in the ms per frame graph which you can FEEL and see the FPS in top right corner
> I want to get rid of that!
> if the fx 83xx is not a bottleneck at 4.5GHz and above with DUAL SLI gtx 770 or amd equals which I think are R9 280x?? something like that and above then BF4 will NOT drop anymore or SPIKE correct?
> 
> see this is what im gonna find out with Red's help
> I play BF4 and all series before that.
> DICE worked with AMD specifically to optimize the game for mantle also
> 
> I see videos on the net with intel i7 4770K and dual gtx 770 and its jamming
> I think 144fps maxed out all the time.
> it was late last night and I not sure but I think I find it again....now he had custom settings and quite a few at that so that might come into play as he should have just put it in 1080P ultra and everything default so we could have seen
> 
> here is a video that I made with "SHADOWPLAY" that you also quoted me out of context and said I used a 24fps sec video and I clearly had said in my orig post that I made it with my note 3 but was going to do it with shadowplay.
> 
> idk its like you got something against me.
> I think you gonna try and get me banned because what I have found has been found by other people also.
> im in a special position because im stuck at the road where I need to upgrade "something" to get the steady frame rates I want when playing bf4 and im hoping and believe me I REALLY AM! hoping I can just add another gtx 770 instead of selling my cpu and selling my mboard and then having to wait for it all to clear through ebay and then ordering another intel mboard and intel chip and putting money with it to get it.
> 
> yea believe me with my CVF-Z quad sli mb I would just love to drop another 770 in it or maybe later on even another and later on another?
> get my point?
> hope this kick butt mboard isn't useless with more then 1 gpu when the gpu's are gtx 770 or = in amd (for bf4)
> 
> here is a new video I made of my system.
> I will make a better one if anyone has a request for a certain map.
> 
> please watch the video and listen to me if possible.
> im not good on the mic but if you look at all my data I have there and there is a lot then maybe you can see my true concern
> 
> 
> 
> I have an amd system
> I have always had amd system
> google my name
> tdbone1 5770
> tdbone1 5870
> tdbone1 6870
> tdbone1 955BE
> tdbone1 1090T
> tdbone1 x2 4200
> 
> ok im not an intel fanboy
> what I am though is a hardcore bf series player
> now that dice has included perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 it makes it easier to find out what exactly causes these spikes
> lets figure it out
> 
> btw I just watched that video in the link in this post and yea I think It "says" it all when im speaking.
> please watch the fps and graph. yellow is cpu and green is gpu


I'm around 100 posts behind.... BUT -

1. Prime 95 (latest build plz) -> Go to: Torture Test...
2. Then select Blend -> after choosing Blend, go to custom, and enter 90% of your ram into the: Memory to use (in MB).
3. Give us a minimum of 9 hours, OR if you're lazy, take the test time down from 15 to 10 mins, and reduce total time from 9 hrs, to 6.

Post us a screenshot of this and I might start to entertain the WORKING in all caps









@tdbone1


Spoiler: this may have already been discussed so sorry in advance



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> again I don't hear anyone arguing my benchmarks and saying im getting to low for my system or anything like that.
> 
> so the system I take it everyone agrees is working proper for the hardware I have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> here it is simple plain English.
> 
> your CPU frame-buffer has run out. that is why you experience stuttering.
> 
> the resource that your CPU uses for its frame buffer is the system ram.
> 
> BF4 uses web based launchers, so you need a browser open to run it, bet you run Chrome don't you.
> 
> Web browser aren't the most light weight clients ever..
> and Windows kinda does need to run and utilize memory.
> 
> you've disabled your paging file so, you've got no virtual memory. and it isn't like virtual memory will help here far too slow.
> nothing is a substitute for physical ram, it is the fastest thing in your cpu's arsenal other then its built in cache.
> 
> Ditch you aging ram, go spend 80-100 on a 8gb 1866 kit at-least and see how your play experience improves. you don't even need to get the expensive stuff.


OMG - a few posts down, sorry had to add this for your convenience. Did you really miss everything Flail said?


----------



## By-Tor

Old 3dmark 11 with a single 7850.. Crap overall score, but like the physics score...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so after installing the phanteks fan blowing on the vrms and getting the fan controller installed in side panel... socket temp changed under ibt avx 2C... when i had air cooling and same fan installed minus the vrm fan i got socket within 10C of core all the time now its 15+ how does that happen? I understand that i need better socket cooling because the air cooler pulled some of the heat and air away from socket but 5 - 6C with socket hotter than before granted im running 400mhz higher but i guess as long as it doesnt hit 72 all will be good i guess


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Old 3dmark 11 with a single 7850.. Crap overall score, but like the physics score...


Windows 8 has problems with Physics scores, he was frustrated only having 7900 [email protected](5.0?)GHz.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Decided to pop in the old thuban PII X6 1090T. Quite sure this will make some butt holes pucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What surprised the hell out of me is the temps.


I'm not sure how to tell you this dude, but 4.2Ghz was not too uncommon for Thuban. I even had a Deneb that would do 4.3 24/7. Throwing insane voltage at something is just called doing a suicide run, I did a few of those as well with my Ph II.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520047
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I think an FX-8350 can handle three R9 290's, right? pretty sure an FX-9xxx would be quite unnecessary...


Well an FX-9 is just an overclocked FX-8 so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *afokke*
> 
> I think an FX-8350 can handle three R9 290's, right? pretty sure an FX-9xxx would be quite unnecessary...
> 
> 
> 
> Click here (<-- link to Red's last update)
> 
> to simply avoid this S storm again..
> 
> this post should put any concerns you have to rest.
Click to expand...

For the love of god, please stop posting that. I know Red has good intentions, but that post does *NOTHING* to show if there will be a bottleneck or not. He shows that the CPU "can make use of the GPUs in the specific instances at my clocks in these games and at my resolution" and that's it. Never mind the fact that Task Manager and any other CPU reader lie about core usage since Windows will shift tasks between cores, so 8x50% could mean the CPU is maxed at 4x100% 4x0%.

Do you know what res he is running at? If it's 1080p I guarantee you he will have a CPU bottleneck because Tri-290 is extreme overkill for that. In fact, Tri-290 is overkill for some 1440 and depending on the game, even 4k! On the other hand if he plans to run tri-1440, there are good odds that the cards are what is holding the FPS back, but even that doesn't matter because it still depends on the game.

Do you know what game he wants to play? In Starcraft 2 the CPU will almost always be the bottleneck, no matter what it is or the resolution used (within reason). An 8350 at any clock would bottleneck even one 290X in SC2 at 1080, let alone 3.

There is absolutely no such thing as saying "this will not bottleneck" without adding qualifiers because that is a *LIE*.

So please for all that is holy _ask questions._ You are showing ignorance by effectively telling him that he will never bottleneck no matter what. You are misleading him. You are lying. What Red's posts show is that in those games at his resolution and CPU/GPU clocks his CPU can keep the GPUs fed according to MSI Afterburner, which even then is very bad at telling you actual usage especially with the variable-clock 290s.

"Bottlenecking" is not a set in stone event. It's what you get when one part of a computer limits the rest of the process. You can easily change demand until something else becomes the weakest link. Just add AA and res if you want the GPUs to work harder for example.

I am honestly sick of people pointing and RED's extremely limited screenshots and proclaiming that an 8350 is "just as good as intel and will never bottleneck anything" because it's BS. Just look at his Heaven numbers if you want to see how untrue it is... He scores very well, but is not on par with an intel chip with the same GPUs and GPU/VRAM clocks. "Will this bottleneck me" should NEVER be the question asked. The question that should be asked is "Are my parts strong enough to get me acceptable results?". I don't care if acceptable results means 30fps or 200fps to you, that is for you to decide.


----------



## tdbone1

I just put my fx 8320 and asus cvf-z up with the 4x1GB in 2 separate listings on ebay.
I know a lot of people here tried to help me but I think my brain was just stuck on intel.

this will be my 1st intel chip in all the computers I built and even laptops ive owned since I owned a P3 500
prob had 20 systems or so since then

BF4 is the reason I did it but either way can make someone a pretty descent deal on a package.

most people here know that I was 4.8GHz stable with an h100i running about 66C on the cpu package and cpu core but that was running P95 small fft
I did a stability test for 12hrs on P95 blend and of course ran IBT AVX and easily passed that.

im 4.5GHz right now on stock cooler.

the mboard and ram are together on a buy it now / auction for $185 and the cpu is $125 I think I changed it to.
would take $300 for all and you pay ship

pretty nice cpu I must say. the mb is under asus warranty until feb/march 2017 and I just bought the cpu off ebay at the tigerdirect outlet 6 weeks ago so I imagine its under warranty to I just not sure how amd does theirs

again thnx for all the help in this thread and still cant wait to see Red's finished amd build


----------



## Mega Man

it is against tos to try and sell something in normal forum


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> I just put my fx 8320 and asus cvf-z up with the 4x1GB in 2 separate listings on ebay.
> I know a lot of people here tried to help me but I think my brain was just stuck on intel.
> 
> this will be my 1st intel chip in all the computers I built and even laptops ive owned since I owned a P3 500
> prob had 20 systems or so since then
> 
> BF4 is the reason I did it but either way can make someone a pretty descent deal on a package.
> 
> most people here know that I was 4.8GHz stable with an h100i running about 66C on the cpu package and cpu core but that was running P95 small fft
> I did a stability test for 12hrs on P95 blend and of course ran IBT AVX and easily passed that.
> 
> im 4.5GHz right now on stock cooler.
> 
> the mboard and ram are together on a buy it now / auction for $185 and the cpu is $125 I think I changed it to.
> would take $300 for all and you pay ship
> 
> pretty nice cpu I must say. the mb is under asus warranty until feb/march 2017 and I just bought the cpu off ebay at the tigerdirect outlet 6 weeks ago so I imagine its under warranty to I just not sure how amd does theirs
> 
> again thnx for all the help in this thread and still cant wait to see Red's finished amd build


a shame to see you go to team blue, especially since your problems are almost 100% certain to be the team green gpu.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> a shame to see you go to team blue, especially since your problems are almost 100% certain to be the team green gpu.


It was the RAM, not the GPU.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It was the RAM, not the GPU.


actually i was leaning toward the 2gb of vram on his 770 being the issue... but i'll agree it's possible it was the 6gb of system ram.


----------



## By-Tor

Sad that the system was scraped to move to the other team and it may have just been that shat ram....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> actually i was leaning toward the 2gb of vram on his 770 being the issue... but i'll agree it's possible it was the 6gb of system ram.


2GB of Vram is enough for 1080p BF4 on High settings, he was playing without AA anyways so the reduces it again.

It was the tiny amount of system ram he had, 8GB minimum for BF4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Sad that the system was scraped to move to the other team and it may have just been that shat ram....


It is, sometimes things just get thrown into the "too hard" basket.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It was the RAM, not the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> actually i was leaning toward the 2gb of vram on his 770 being the issue... but i'll agree it's possible it was the 6gb of system ram.
Click to expand...

No no, it was 6GB _of mismatched 1066/1333_... Thats the problem. If he just got a 2x4GB 1866 kit all his CPU problems would have gone away.

And as I explained already, just because GPU-z "says" that your 280X is using more than 2GB, does not mean the game is actually using all that VRAM. That's just what it has allocated, which it determines based on the amount available. He was only playing at 1080p on high without AA, it wasn't the 770.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Sad that the system was scraped to move to the other team and it may have just been that shat ram....


Best part is, if he is selling his RAM with the kit then he needs to buy a new kit for the Intel rig anyway.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Best part is, if he is selling his RAM with the kit then he needs to buy a new kit for the Intel rig anyway.


Should have done that when everyone was telling him to... Much cheaper upgrade...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Best part is, if he is selling his RAM with the kit then he needs to buy a new kit for the Intel rig anyway.


Nope,the best part is, when he's selling his 1066/1333 ram, no one would buy them.. Simply because they are, what? . MISMATCHED!

He'd have more time to practice preaching "his RAM sticks are working and will not cause any issue" to his wouldn't be buyers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Should have done that when everyone was telling him to... Much cheaper upgrade...


Well now he's going to get an 8GB kit plus an i5/i7 whatever and then magically everything will work just fine and it's all because he went Intel


----------



## hurricane28

I got my sabertooth up and running









Its working very well so far and as for the looks, it is not as bad as i thought it was.

There are some things i don't like about this board right out of the bat, the USB 3.0 connector is in the wrong place because that will not allow me to mount my GPU in the first slot so i have to place it in the 4th x-16 slot.

The second is that the 8pin CPU connector is at the wrong place and it will not allow me to run my cooler in push pull because the fan will hit the connector.

Pretty stupid fails if you ask me and i am not very happy with that, i am not sure i will keep this board but i am going to tweak it and find out what this board can do. That can take a while because this is something else than my UD5 and i have no idea on how to tweak or overclock at all at this moment so i need to take my tame with this.


----------



## gertruude

dunno how u cant have gpu in first slot i had 2 660tis an was able to use the usb 3 connector

secondly cant u take the 8 pin connector and an extension for it, ull be able to get it behind the board then freeing up space for your cooler


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dunno how u cant have gpu in first slot i had 2 660tis an was able to use the usb 3 connector
> 
> secondly cant u take the 8 pin connector and an extension for it, ull be able to get it behind the board then freeing up space for your cooler


the USB 3.0 is right behind the GPU slot and like i said, if i have it in the first slot i hit the USB 3.0 header on the motherboard.

I don't know what extension you are revering to but no matter what extension i use it keeps hitting the fan of the cooler due to the location of the connector.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dunno how u cant have gpu in first slot i had 2 660tis an was able to use the usb 3 connector
> 
> secondly cant u take the 8 pin connector and an extension for it, ull be able to get it behind the board then freeing up space for your cooler


Depends on the length of the card. Just looking at it now, it very much is in a bad place. It isn't even close to the edge of the board, and USB 3.0 connectors are huge. Any flagship card or similar length will just blow right past it and beyond the edge of the motherboard. It needs to move up to about where the capacitor is above it to be in a better place.

As for the 8-pin... No, that would not help the H100 that he has listed. It is straight up in the way for him to add a second fan on part of his radiator because the connector is too far to the right. Look at where it is on a UD5, GD-80 or even the CHV-FZ for "normal" 8-pin placement, out of the way of most 240mm top rads.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends on the length of the card. Just looking at it now, it very much is in a bad place. It isn't even close to the edge of the board, and USB 3.0 connectors are huge. Any flagship card or similar length will just blow right past it and beyond the edge of the motherboard. It needs to move up to about where the capacitor is above it to be in a better place.
> 
> As for the 8-pin... No, that would not help the H100 that he has listed. It is straight up in the way for him to add a second fan on part of his radiator because the connector is too far to the right. Look at where it is on a UD5, GD-80 or even the CHV-FZ for "normal" 8-pin placement, out of the way of most 240mm top rads.


thanks for explaining but im still a bit confused on the 8 pin part









i have a 360 rad with 6 fans and still i can get to my 8pin slot going behind the mobo with an extension how come he cant with his h100?

is it just because i have a haf x so its easier for me with a bigger case?


----------



## By-Tor

Guess it depends on the case... I ran a 8 pin ext. behind my board and just had enough space for my 360 rad with push/pull...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Depends on the length of the card. Just looking at it now, it very much is in a bad place. It isn't even close to the edge of the board, and USB 3.0 connectors are huge. Any flagship card or similar length will just blow right past it and beyond the edge of the motherboard. It needs to move up to about where the capacitor is above it to be in a better place.
> 
> As for the 8-pin... No, that would not help the H100 that he has listed. It is straight up in the way for him to add a second fan on part of his radiator because the connector is too far to the right. Look at where it is on a UD5, GD-80 or even the CHV-FZ for "normal" 8-pin placement, out of the way of most 240mm top rads.


Indeed, there are no other options for the 8pin and the USB 3.0 connector places..

those are huge mistakes if you ask me for a board this high end and at this price point. I am very disappointed by that because i want to use my USB 3.0 and have my GPU mounted in the proper way and i want to run my cooler in push/pull because i dont think i can handle up to 4.8Ghz by now or above...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks for explaining but im still a bit confused on the 8 pin part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 360 rad with 6 fans and still i can get to my 8pin slot going behind the mobo with an extension how come he cant with his h100?
> 
> is it just because i have a haf x so its easier for me with a bigger case?


I guess your case is a bit higher than mine so it has more room for radiator and a second row of fans.. You do have the Sabertooth R2.0 right? It should be the same so i wonder how you managed to use the USB 3.0 when the GPU is placed in the first slot.

you have some pictures maybe?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess your case is a bit higher than mine so it has more room for radiator and a second row of fans.. You do have the Sabertooth R2.0 right? It should be the same so i wonder how you managed to use the USB 3.0 when the GPU is placed in the first slot.
> 
> you have some pictures maybe?


i dont have any pics with my sli 660tis i have a 7950 now and still it hasnt blocked the usb3 header

Leeds united are kicking off soon but i will take some pics after if u want


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dunno how u cant have gpu in first slot i had 2 660tis an was able to use the usb 3 connector
> 
> secondly cant u take the 8 pin connector and an extension for it, ull be able to get it behind the board then freeing up space for your cooler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dunno how u cant have gpu in first slot i had 2 660tis an was able to use the usb 3 connector
> 
> secondly cant u take the 8 pin connector and an extension for it, ull be able to get it behind the board then freeing up space for your cooler
> 
> 
> 
> the USB 3.0 is right behind the GPU slot and like i said, if i have it in the first slot i hit the USB 3.0 header on the motherboard.
> 
> I don't know what extension you are revering to but no matter what extension i use it keeps hitting the fan of the cooler due to the location of the connector.
Click to expand...

I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.


----------



## BiruZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Show me your BIOS settings and maybe some pictures of how it is mounted and your airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is mounted in the front of my case as an intake and I'm using push/pull.
> 
> edit: did a linx run at 4.9 GHz today for another website where there is a linx ranking.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I need more voltage to be IBT AVX stable.


So I removed the h100i (again) cleaned everything, and mounted the block first. the rad is still outside the case. It got even worse.
The h100i temp sensor reads almost the same temp as the hwinfo so the heat is transferring right? maybe the pump is broken or something? I already switched SATA ports.

Idle with fans at 100%:


After only 15seconds of IBT AVX (I had to stop it before it caught fire or something):


AND its undervolted. Something clearly isn't right. On my BIOS everything is set to default.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.


Yep, you are right i just fitted the GPU in the first slot and indeed the USB 3.0 is slightly above the pcb of the GPU.

I did a little tweaking and this is what i got so far:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i dont have any pics with my sli 660tis i have a 7950 now and still it hasnt blocked the usb3 header
> 
> Leeds united are kicking off soon but i will take some pics after if u want


Yeah sure if you don't mind, i would like to take a look at it.

What are the Leeds united? I guess some soccer club?


----------



## Johan45

oops


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah sure if you don't mind, i would like to take a look at it.
> 
> What are the Leeds united? I guess some soccer club?


soccer? SOCCER?

its FOOTBALL


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Show me your BIOS settings and maybe some pictures of how it is mounted and your airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is mounted in the front of my case as an intake and I'm using push/pull.
> 
> edit: did a linx run at 4.9 GHz today for another website where there is a linx ranking.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I need more voltage to be IBT AVX stable.
> 
> 
> 
> So I removed the h100i (again) cleaned everything, and mounted the block first. the rad is still outside the case. It got even worse.
> The h100i temp sensor reads almost the same temp as the hwinfo so the heat is transferring right? maybe the pump is broken or something? I already switched SATA ports.
> 
> Idle with fans at 100%:
> 
> 
> After only 15seconds of IBT AVX (I had to stop it before it caught fire or something):
> 
> 
> AND its undervolted. Something clearly isn't right. On my BIOS everything is set to default.
Click to expand...

Holy smokes, are you sure you have the fans installed correctly. That shouldn't be getting that hot with the stock cooler let alone an AIO


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.


Whats the foam stuff around your HS, not seen it before, thats the 380A??


----------



## BiruZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Holy smokes, are you sure you have the fans installed correctly. That shouldn't be getting that hot with the stock cooler let alone an AIO


I don't see how I could install them the wrong way. I've tried them on push and on pull. Same thing.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Okay so after having backside fan installed and a fan on the vrms and socket what else can I do to reduce socket temps?

As I try to push my overclock higher I'm seeing upwards of 18 to 20c difference from core to socket this is pushing to only 4.6mhz


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the foam stuff around your HS, not seen it before, thats the 380A??
Click to expand...

Yep the 380a and that foam is to help keep condensation off of my motherboard. I also wrap the top of the block so it's not exposed to the air and a bit of vaseline on the back of the board. IT keeps things dry when I do this in -25c weather.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Holy smokes, are you sure you have the fans installed correctly. That shouldn't be getting that hot with the stock cooler let alone an AIO
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how I could install them the wrong way. I've tried them on push and on pull. Same thing.
Click to expand...

So you're only using 2 not 4 then? I'm wondering if the pump is working.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree the USB conector isn't in the best place but it is usable. Long cards go right underneath it.You can see it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats the foam stuff around your HS, not seen it before, thats the 380A??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the 380a and that foam is to help keep condensation off of my motherboard. I also wrap the top of the block so it's not exposed to the air and a bit of vaseline on the back of the board. IT keeps things dry when I do this in -25c weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Holy smokes, are you sure you have the fans installed correctly. That shouldn't be getting that hot with the stock cooler let alone an AIO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how I could install them the wrong way. I've tried them on push and on pull. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're only using 2 not 4 then? *I'm wondering if the pump is working*.
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> actually i was leaning toward the 2gb of vram on his 770 being the issue... but i'll agree it's possible it was the 6gb of system ram.


last night I ended both the auctions.

still got everything but am more confused then ever.

it is not the system ram.
I have no pagefile and can play for hours in 1080P "ULTRA" without running out of memory.

when I had 4GB and no pagefile before believe me BF4 tells you when your out of memory or windows does with a DX11 error saying Out Of Memory

I know what bf4 does for sure when your out of system ram when you have no pagefile.

I also know for sure that 2GB vram is ok
I watch the vram usage and max and its 1.768 or 1.8GB.
if you have more the 2GB vram on your card it will "ALLOCATE" more but it does not actually USE it.
hwinfo64 shows all this

this has to do with either the gpu or cpu arithmetic itself I believe.
im thinking about selling the gtx 770 and getting an R9 290 but if that don't work I might pick up another 290 but I sure hate to get stuck with 2 r9 290's and bf4 still not work because of cpu related and it could have been fixed with intel i7

I have a friend that has another gtx 770 2GB just like mine (exactly) that im trying to talk into letting me borrow the next time he comes by this way.
I sent him a message and he hasn't replied yet.
50/50 chance he will loan it to me for a 3-4hrs


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> actually i was leaning toward the 2gb of vram on his 770 being the issue... but i'll agree it's possible it was the 6gb of system ram.
> 
> 
> 
> more confused then ever.
> 
> it is not the system ram.
> I have no pagefile and can play for hours in 1080P "ULTRA" without running out of memory.
> 
> when I had 4GB and no pagefile before believe me BF4 tells you when your out of memory or windows does with a DX11 error saying Out Of Memory
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Okay so after having backside fan installed and a fan on the vrms and socket what else can I do to reduce socket temps?
> 
> As I try to push my overclock higher I'm seeing upwards of 18 to 20c difference from core to socket this is pushing to only 4.6mhz


These. Keep my socket within 5 from the cores.



One fan on the VRM + one at the back gets me more than 5C.

And they help conceal those browns.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah sure if you don't mind, i would like to take a look at it.
> 
> What are the Leeds united? I guess some soccer club?


This is with a 290.. Still far from touching the USB 3 plug.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> These. Keep my socket within 5 from the cores.
> 
> 
> 
> One fan on the VRM + one at the back gets me more than 5C.


I have a 120 pointed at vrms not enough room to set it on them but it's fairly close and the stock hsf at the rear offset to hit vrms and socket... on the phanteks 120 I was within 10c at all times most times less without the vrm fan... at one point when I tried voltage offset I had 43 on core and 64 on socket avg is around 15c though... with old cooler the fan on back dropped socket temp 10c


----------



## mus1mus

Those fans are sitting to the VRM heatsink. So air pressure is ideal. Plus, those are 4500 rpm fans. Much better than 120s that cannot focus the air flow where they are needed because of the mounting limitation. I have tried a 120 at the back before but that produced very little difference than none.

With these, back fan doesn't make any gains anymore. So no side panel modding required.

I understand most will not go this far. But I have spare angulars from a case I am making so that didn't need breaking a sweat.


----------



## BiruZ

I searched and found my old H50, the first one from corsair, and with the h100i fans did two IBT AVX runs and it never went above 60C. My h100i must be faulty. I'll try seting it up one more time and after that warranty,.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiruZ*
> 
> I searched and found my old H50, the first one from corsair, and with the h100i fans did two IBT AVX runs and it never went above 60C. My h100i must be faulty. I'll try seting it up one more time and after that warranty,.


Good move, at least you had something else to test with. CHances are pretty high that pump isn't working or there's a blockage.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah sure if you don't mind, i would like to take a look at it.
> 
> What are the Leeds united? I guess some soccer club?


Here's a shot of my 3.0 header just above my top 7950.. lots of room...


Here's a shot of the 8 pin power connector just below the top rad. Don't mind the dust.. needs a little TLC..


----------



## tdbone1

ok guys.
i made a video showing me playing bf4 on 1080P ultra preset

FX 8320 @ 4.6GHz
6GB Ram (no paging file)
GTX 770 2GB




it would be awesome if you guys could put something similar up with the same that i have with hwinfo64 and taskmanager performance tab.

this really is the only way you can put to rest fx 8320 is not "hindering" the perf vs intel.

in my research that i have been doing (youtube videos of bf4 with gtx 770) and similar vards ( r9 280 and above and also gtx 780)

quite a few videos.
a lot don't have the graph and a lot don't even have fps counter but guess what.
the ones recording with shadowplay (NVidia) that were recorded in high settings....when you watch the video you can see the fps drops.
ive seen it so much i can identify when it would happen on mine if that video was my game.

it seems i see it a lot on amd systems but i have seen it on intel too
last night i came across this kick ass video of 8350 with R9 290 and it was flawless
im gonna link it because its one of the best amd versions i see and it is every bit as good any intel videos ive seen

i decided to keep the cpu because i think it can keep up or even beat any I7 in BF4 especially in sli or cfx
here is the video


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's a shot of my 3.0 header just above my top 7950.. lots of room...
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of the 8 pin power connector just below the top rad. Don't mind the dust.. needs a little TLC..


Yeah, i have the GPU in the first slot already and it fits but only just...

As for the rad space, i am very disappointed that i cannot run my cooler in push/pull, due to the stupid 8pin connector place... that alone is reason enough to return this board and get an MSI GD-80..

For the rest IMO there are just too many options you simply do not need and it takes a long time to fully understand this board to get the most out of it. I know its very different than my UD5 but still.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> actually i was leaning toward the 2gb of vram on his 770 being the issue... but i'll agree it's possible it was the 6gb of system ram.
> 
> 
> 
> last night I ended both the auctions.
> 
> still got everything but am more confused then ever.
> 
> it is not the system ram.
> I have no pagefile and can play for hours in 1080P "ULTRA" without running out of memory.
> 
> when I had 4GB and no pagefile before believe me BF4 tells you when your out of memory or windows does with a DX11 error saying Out Of Memory
> 
> I know what bf4 does for sure when your out of system ram when you have no pagefile.
Click to expand...

*Go.

Get.

Better.

RAM.*

The problem is not how much you have (although it can be a concern) it's because your RAM is extremely slow and BF4 is an extremely RAM/bandwidth intensive game. Go get a 1866 kit. And turn page file back on while you're at it, you have nowhere near enough RAM to ignore it safely.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Go.
> 
> Get.
> 
> Better.
> 
> RAM.*
> 
> The problem is not how much you have (although it can be a concern) it's because your RAM is extremely slow and BF4 is an extremely RAM/bandwidth intensive game. Go get a 1866 kit. And turn page file back on while you're at it, you have nowhere near enough RAM to ignore it safely.


did you watch the video I made?
I could agree with you about the bandwith
when I do memory benchmark it has high latency (70ns) I think
low GB random reads.

the amount I believe is ok.
so you think this isn't a vram amount and that is the speed / memory bandwith that my ram has?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ok guys.
> i made a video showing me playing bf4 on 1080P ultra preset
> 
> FX 8320 @ 4.6GHz
> 6GB Ram (no paging file)
> GTX 770 2GB
> 
> it would be awesome if you guys could put something similar up with the same that i have with hwinfo64 and taskmanager performance tab.
> 
> this really is the only way you can put to rest fx 8320 is not "hindering" the perf vs intel.
> 
> i decided to keep the cpu because i think it can keep up or even beat any I7 in BF4 especially in sli or cfx
> here is the video


Look tbone your 8320 isn't going to outperform an I7 47xx , period, I own both. The intels alwys have an edge.
So if the point of all this pointless posting was to say your 8320 is slowing your gameplay and giving you frame drops more than an i7 would, that's most likely correct.
The point everyone else was making is that your current system will perform in BF4 just fine if you were to put some "DECENT" ram in the thing. Oh and enable your page file, some software "requires" a page file to run properly. If you're concerned about using SSD space just make it smaller like 2-3 gig.


----------



## Gereti

BF4+4gb ram, no no no...
i had on my matx rig 2x2gb 1333mhz kingston hyperX [email protected] and i had allmost out of memory with lowest settings on BF4 (memory usage 90%-100%)

Hmm, how much different i get if i change 1333mhz ram's to 1866mhz/2133mhz/2400mhz ram?

i have now 1333mhz ram, but no money to buy more when i get FX8350, (2x2gb 1333mhz gskill's+those hyperX's, gskill's wont go 1866mhz (1600mhz stable) but kingston's can do that)


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Look tbone your 8320 isn't going to outperform an I7 47xx , period, I own both. The intels alwys have an edge.
> So if the point of all this pointless posting was to say your 8320 is slowing your gameplay and giving you frame drops more than an i7 would, that's most likely correct.
> The point everyone else was making is that your current system will perform in BF4 just fine if you were to put some "DECENT" ram in the thing. Oh and enable your page file, some software "requires" a page file to run properly. If you're concerned about using SSD space just make it smaller like 2-3 gig.


no im with ya.
I not trying to go that route comparing fx 8320 to I7 as long as at the end of the day I get same or real close ms per frame and no spikes that make fps drop below 60

if that can be done and I think it can (with amd) im a happy camper
I don't care about 500 fps
I care no fps drop and pretty low ms per frame

here is a benchmark of me meory


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i have the GPU in the first slot already and it fits but only just...
> 
> As for the rad space, i am very disappointed that i cannot run my cooler in push/pull, due to the stupid 8pin connector place... that alone is reason enough to return this board and get an MSI GD-80..
> 
> For the rest IMO there are just too many options you simply do not need and it takes a long time to fully understand this board to get the most out of it. I know its very different than my UD5 but still.


You don't have to run push/pull on a rad to get better temps... I'm not familiar with any of the prebuilt coolers and I've always used custom loops in my rigs. You could always use better fans...
Not sure that you have heard of Martin's Liquid Lab, but he has done a lot of teating on a lot of watercooling gear.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/

For overclcoking take a look at Jayz youtube video on OCing the 8350. He's using a Crosshair MB, but a lot of the settings can be found in the Sabertooth's bios.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Ookay, sold my i7 3770K and sended it to new owner today, so i get used (atleast 1 year old) FX-8350 unit 120€+post's, hope that i can OC it enought with Crosshair V-z+H80i


havent followed the whole story but why did you sold your 3770k


----------



## tdbone1

ok guys
I just listed my gtx 770 on ebay.
gonna get either R9 290 / 290x or 780

the mboard I am probably gonna be using is the one in my sig along with that cpu.

if one of those don't work for 1080P ultra then I will probably have to add another card sometime.
so keep that in mind


----------



## mus1mus

You just won't listen! But since you want to change the card, why don't you opt for a 780ti and play at 1080p? Not an r9 which is not built for 1080p!

Or better yet, a TITAN Z! And stay with that RAM you have! And enjoy your 70ns latency! You wanna waste money, waste it out big.

Most of us here are aiming for 50ns latency on AIDA. You get 70? Your RAM then is better than most of us!

Oh boy!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You just won't listen! But since you want to change the card, why don't you opt for a 780ti and play at 1080p? Not an r9 which is not built for 1080p!
> 
> Or better yet, a TITAN Z! And stay with that RAM you have! And enjoy your 70ns latency! You wanna waste money, waste it out big.
> 
> Most of us here are aiming for 50ns latency on AIDA. You get 70? Your RAM then is better than most of us!
> 
> Oh boy!


rofl....im so glad i went with g skill sniper 8gb 1866 myself.. honestly you shouldnt consider a "gaming rig" without at least 8gb of matched set memory imo... ive learned that a few times over the years when i said well 6 gb should be better than 4 or .. 2gb has to be better than 512 not realizing it actually hurt my performance to have MORE ram but SLOWER ram...granted its true it didnt "RUN OUT" anymore but it didnt perform better it actually hindered the performance as it defaults the to lower speed and makes it very hard to overclock as generally the lower speed doesnt overclock as well which leads to instability when trying to get that little more out


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You just won't listen! But since you want to change the card, why don't you opt for a 780ti and play at 1080p? Not an r9 which is not built for 1080p!
> 
> Or better yet, a TITAN Z! And stay with that RAM you have! And enjoy your 70ns latency! You wanna waste money, waste it out big.
> 
> Most of us here are aiming for 50ns latency on AIDA. You get 70? Your RAM then is better than most of us!
> 
> Oh boy!


my mboard is a quad sli or tri-fire

I hate to put just one card in this thing.
I already want a mini itx rig don't make me want it even more by taking my sli or cfx away









with the mini itx I been wanting to build for sometime I was already just gonna get a power house for it single card solution or maybe dual gpu single card.

ok so your thinking a TI would be good for my 1080P ultra preset settings and my cpu @ 4.8GHz (yes ill up the ram later as far as quanity) but I might just get the matching 2x2GB pair.

ok I listening. I don't mind buying used but like to have a warranty like evga does through guest rma


----------



## mus1mus

Look man, an 8GB kit doesn't cost twice as much as a 4GB kit. But even if they do, anything less than 8GB and I can tell the difference just hovering within Windows. Let alone using some heavily threaded apps that takes advantage of 64 bit computing and likes more RAM.

4GB is not enough for W7 64-bit. Oh wait, you must be on 32 bit! Gawd! Awful experience if you know what I'm talking. Going from 64 to 32 bit OS alone will show you the difference!

I hate to tell you this but it's just plain dumb upgrading everything in your system and neglect your RAM.

I apologize for my harsh comments back then but boy, wake up please. Stop telling people your RAM is working fine. They may be working fine on their own but they are surely holding you back!. That is your bottleneck.

Again, RAM kit is cheap. Cheaper than a card. If you don't want to upgrade the one you are using right now, throw them away at least!. Remember, Intel's have better RAM performance than AMD. So you can still be fine using 1333 MHz on Intel's than AMDs using them.

It's already the dawn of DDR4. 1333 Will obviously be a thing of the past in a few months time!. Running half of DDR4s speed when they come out. If you're happy with it, we're cool with that. Just stop bothering people here with your usual TLDR: posting manner!

More people can be helped here if you stop posting wasteful space on this thread while ignoring all the precious advise everyone gives.

So long...


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> my mboard is a quad sli or tri-fire
> 
> I hate to put just one card in this thing.
> I already want a mini itx rig don't make me want it even more by taking my sli or cfx away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the mini itx I been wanting to build for sometime I was already just gonna get a power house for it single card solution or maybe dual gpu single card.
> 
> ok so your thinking a TI would be good for my 1080P ultra preset settings and my cpu @ 4.8GHz (yes ill up the ram later as far as quanity) but I might just get the matching 2x2GB pair.
> 
> ok I listening. I don't mind buying used but like to have a warranty like evga does through guest rma


if you wanna spend that much money on a graphic card you might aswell wait for maxwell as it is (suppose) to be out soon.. Gigabytes even confirmed their custom model already..which really means the annoucements must be coming.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> my mboard is a quad sli or tri-fire
> 
> I hate to put just one card in this thing.
> I already want a mini itx rig don't make me want it even more by taking my sli or cfx away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the mini itx I been wanting to build for sometime I was already just gonna get a power house for it single card solution or maybe dual gpu single card.
> 
> ok so your thinking a TI would be good for my 1080P ultra preset settings and my cpu @ 4.8GHz (yes ill up the ram later as far as quanity) but I might just get the matching 2x2GB pair.
> 
> ok I listening. I don't mind buying used but like to have a warranty like evga does through guest rma


Look man, less than $100 and you get 8GB of decent ram, We are trying to help you with this.

I've tried to tell you before about this (we all have) Just get some new ram and you will notice the difference.

Mus' comment about the 780Ti was sarcasm, Mainly because you're hellbent on upgrading every part of your PC except the one that's causing you problems.

I just don't understand why you can't see it?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I remember spending $700 for a US Robotix 56k external modem . That was clearly crazy in retrospect and I hungout on several pirate bbs's in those days.


Funny, in early 1997 I bought a U.S. Robotics 56K external modem but it was $175. I still have the receipt.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You just won't listen! But since you want to change the card, why don't you opt for a 780ti and play at 1080p? Not an r9 which is not built for 1080p!
> 
> Or better yet, a TITAN Z! And stay with that RAM you have! And enjoy your 70ns latency! You wanna waste money, waste it out big.
> 
> Most of us here are aiming for 50ns latency on AIDA. You get 70? Your RAM then is better than most of us!
> 
> Oh boy!
> 
> 
> 
> my mboard is a quad sli or tri-fire
> 
> I hate to put just one card in this thing.
> I already want a mini itx rig don't make me want it even more by taking my sli or cfx away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the mini itx I been wanting to build for sometime I was already just gonna get a power house for it single card solution or maybe dual gpu single card.
> 
> ok so your thinking a TI would be good for my 1080P ultra preset settings and my cpu @ 4.8GHz (yes ill up the ram later as far as quanity) but I might just get the matching 2x2GB pair.
> 
> ok I listening. I don't mind buying used but like to have a warranty like evga does through guest rma
Click to expand...

Your current build's memory is completely broken. You are not even using dual channel memory because you have an odd number of memory sticks. So you see all these benchmarks that are talking about dual channel at 1600mhz? In single channel, you can basically divide that number by two. So you're basically running the equivalent of 666.6...mhz ram.

I would be nice to you about this but everyone has been fed up with your stuff. Every motherboard manual I've purchased that supported dual channel ram had gigantic warning labels in the manual stating memory must be installed in pairs. You clearly didn't even touch the manual before you started to build your computer, and you're clearly not in a position to be making decisions on how to fix your current situation. Stop and absorb the fact that you've spent hundreds of dollars on something you built yourself and you haven't even touched the manuals for anything. Are you that lazy with your money? Or do you not understand that 2 + 1 is not installing memory in pairs?

Do you think it's some sort of magical coincidence that your read and write (BANDWIDTH) scores are half of what they should be? It's because you're using single channel instead of DOUBLING your channels to two and getting double the bandwidth.

You can go buy whatever the heck you want. But the only thing that's going to fix anything is going to be fixing your memory problems. And it doesn't matter if you were AMD, Intel, Via, or who else cares. If you're not configuring your system properly it's going to run like trash.

I don't know if you have some sort of problem with admitting you've completely screwed up your system or what. But the fact is you made a mistake with that RAM and that's entirely where the problem lies.

You clearly seem to be the type of person who thinks that they can never screw something up and that everything can be fixed by throwing money at the problem. So spend more money on a new graphics card and then wonder why it's still slow. So then blame the AMD CPU and switch to Intel. And then when it doesn't fix the problem maybe then, after spending hundreds of dollars, you'll finally man up and realize you screwed up royally with your build and you were being completely ignorant.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ok guys
> I just listed my gtx 770 on ebay.
> gonna get either R9 290 / 290x or 780
> 
> the mboard I am probably gonna be using is the one in my sig along with that cpu.
> 
> if one of those don't work for 1080P ultra then I will probably have to add another card sometime.
> so keep that in mind


Well, at 1920x1080, my old R9 270 would slap that game so....
In fact, a buddy of mine runs it on a 780, and with everything as high as it will go, gets about 100~139. BF4 is not a difficult game to run at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You just won't listen! But since you want to change the card, *why don't you opt for a 780ti and play at 1080p? Not an r9 which is not built for 1080p!*
> 
> Or better yet, a TITAN Z! And stay with that RAM you have! And enjoy your 70ns latency! You wanna waste money, waste it out big.
> 
> Most of us here are aiming for 50ns latency on AIDA. You get 70? Your RAM then is better than most of us!
> 
> Oh boy!


wut
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> rofl....im so glad i went with g skill sniper 8gb 1866 myself.. honestly you shouldnt consider a "gaming rig" without at least 8gb of matched set memory imo... ive learned that a few times over the years when i said well 6 gb should be better than 4 or .. 2gb has to be better than 512 not realizing it actually hurt my performance to have MORE ram but SLOWER ram...granted its true it didnt "RUN OUT" anymore but it didnt perform better it actually hindered the performance as it defaults the to lower speed and makes it very hard to overclock as generally the lower speed doesnt overclock as well which leads to instability when trying to get that little more out


I agree, but punctuation and capitalization would make your work much easier to read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Your current build's memory is completely broken. You are not even using dual channel memory because you have an odd number of memory sticks. So you see all these benchmarks that are talking about dual channel at 1600mhz? In single channel, you can basically divide that number by two. So you're basically running the equivalent of 666.6...mhz ram.
> 
> I would be nice to you about this but everyone has been fed up with your stuff. Every motherboard manual I've purchased that supported dual channel ram had gigantic warning labels in the manual stating memory must be installed in pairs. You clearly didn't even touch the manual before you started to build your computer, and you're clearly not in a position to be making decisions on how to fix your current situation. Stop and absorb the fact that you've spent hundreds of dollars on something you built yourself and you haven't even touched the manuals for anything. Are you that lazy with your money? Or do you not understand that 2 + 1 is not installing memory in pairs?
> 
> Do you think it's some sort of magical coincidence that your read and write (BANDWIDTH) scores are half of what they should be? It's because you're using single channel instead of DOUBLING your channels to two and getting double the bandwidth.
> 
> You can go buy whatever the heck you want. But the only thing that's going to fix anything is going to be fixing your memory problems. And it doesn't matter if you were AMD, Intel, Via, or who else cares. If you're not configuring your system properly it's going to run like trash.
> 
> I don't know if you have some sort of problem with admitting you've completely screwed up your system or what. But the fact is you made a mistake with that RAM and that's entirely where the problem lies.
> 
> You clearly seem to be the type of person who thinks that they can never screw something up and that everything can be fixed by throwing money at the problem. So spend more money on a new graphics card and then wonder why it's still slow. So then blame the AMD CPU and switch to Intel. And then when it doesn't fix the problem maybe then, after spending hundreds of dollars, you'll finally man up and realize you screwed up royally with your build and you were being completely ignorant.


This +rep

EDIT: Bro uses Muskin RAM. I like this guy


----------



## PhilWrir

This has gone far enough

Everyone quit the rude posting and start following the TOS and Professionalism Initiative

Ive linked them both and I HIGHLY advise you all go back and re-read them


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

guys, this isnt helping.

@tdbone, this will likely be the last i respond to you.

you are the right path to correcting your situation (cancelling the auctions)

please if you do nothing else, give a proper ram kit a try before you try to pawn your stuff. you might be able to get something for the 2x2gb youve got, kuz x48 and 790i were totally a thing.

those msgs saying you should close programs is your warning that you are out of memory.

you use w8, which has been "ui" simplified. the leyman would not know what to do if they say out of memory.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> if you wanna spend that much money on a graphic card you might aswell wait for maxwell as it is (suppose) to be out soon.. Gigabytes even confirmed their custom model already..which really means the annoucements must be coming.


researching now.
do you know how much it will be (will there be different flavors?)
do you know by chance when it will hit retail shelves?
I gonna research but if you know it would be nice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look man, less than $100 and you get 8GB of decent ram, We are trying to help you with this.
> 
> I've tried to tell you before about this (we all have) Just get some new ram and you will notice the difference.
> 
> Mus' comment about the 780Ti was sarcasm, Mainly because you're hellbent on upgrading every part of your PC except the one that's causing you problems.
> 
> I just don't understand why you can't see it?


you aren't telling me anything new.
I just got 2x1GB about 3 weeks ago when I only had 4x1GB
so I upgraded to 6GB and it was only $20 at the time and no I didn't have the extra to get 8GB at that time.

I noticed the increase right away.
I no noob
I did my research before I made my decision to only get 2x1GB when I did.
it was no accident.
there is a thread about this very thing that I read.
6GB will work correctly like mine is now.
I showed you my drives are not accessing (reading) files into a cache.
bf4 streams the cache file right? well my cache file must be in my memory because it sure isn't streaming off any drives I have.
I can confirm 6GB runs ultra fine.
I see it in a lot of youtube videos where a person has an amd cpu and >>>8GB<<< ram
it still stutters or frame drops.

people just got done telling me my mixed ram wouldn't work
when I placed the order for the 2x1GB they are rated at 1066 (spd) but do 1333 (on sticker) @ 1.65v

the 4x1GB I had were also 1066 (spd) but do 1333 (on sticker)
these require 1.75v

im stable @ 4.8GHz from the decisions I made (not by accident)

ok yes adding 2 more GB ram will be nice but its not going to take that fps drop out where im pointing to it in my videos.
(this is proved by youtubing) gtx 770 bf4.
click each video as they list their system specs usually
tons of 8GB videos.

next is (when im watching those videos) im like.
what is causing this.
then I came across the R9 290 with fx 8350 video that I linked to a few posts back.
no stutter what so ever but kind of high ms per frame in the graph but still no fps drop

the r9 290 is a likely candidate for this nice asus crosshair v formula-z
I have a 900 watt psu that even has the extra 4pin cpu connector besides the 8 pin
it can do quad sli it looks like.
might as well have a little fun (AMD all the way?)

someone told me don't get the R9 290 get the gtx 780 and im thinking about that hard.

really interested in that Maxwell cpu but this vcard will be sold in 2 days and my backup is a 9600gt or 9800gt I forget and its 512MB
so I will be needing a vcard really soon

we will know then if what my problems were....were related to the vcard or my ram


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> guys, this isnt helping.
> 
> @tdbone, this will likely be the last i respond to you.
> 
> you are the right path to correcting your situation (cancelling the auctions)
> 
> please if you do nothing else, give a proper ram kit a try before you try to pawn your stuff. you might be able to get something for the 2x2gb youve got, kuz x48 and 790i were totally a thing.
> 
> those msgs saying you should close programs is your warning that you are out of memory.
> 
> you use w8, which has been "ui" simplified. the leyman would not know what to do if they say out of memory.


ive already said like 50x im gonna get the other 2x2GB to match the pair I have but people aren't reading that and think im saying im going to stick with only the 6GB
its just im not making it my priority because the vcard is first. it will prob take all my money to get it.

btw
I don't get that error ever anymore.
it was only when I had IE open on bf4 servers page, a youtube tab and then I had hwinfo64 windows task manager performance tab.
as soon as I exit out of ie when the bf4 map loads I never get out of memory error (btw this is exactly what I had read about in a thread and they were right)
so its all in my physical ram or really close to it
no errors
no pagefile and in my video it proves it.
just watch the video


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm done......I have no more energy for this anymore


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ive already said like 50x im gonna get the other 2x2GB to match the pair I have but people aren't reading that and think im saying im going to stick with only the 6GB
> its just im not making it my priority because the vcard is first. it will prob take all my money to get it.
> 
> btw
> I don't get that error ever anymore.
> it was only when I had IE open on bf4 servers page, a youtube tab and then I had hwinfo64 windows task manager performance tab.
> as soon as I exit out of ie when the bf4 map loads I never get out of memory error (btw this is exactly what I had read about in a thread and they were right)
> so its all in my physical ram or really close to it
> no errors
> no pagefile and in my video it proves it.
> just watch the video


Dude, its your RAM and page file that limits you...

I had the same thing with the paging file because some programs and games utilize the page file... I set it to 1024 and all problems were gone.

I see that you are using an 450watt PSU?? With muy CPU and GPU overclocked i draw more than 400 watts from the wall so maybe your PSU unit is a limiting factor as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Can someone pls tell me what to adjust in the sabertooth bios?

Its so complicated for me compare to the UD5 bios that i actually have no idea on what and how to adjust somethings lol

Maybe post some screen shots too? I would be very happy with that


----------



## Mike The Owl

I bought mine a week ago! Tempus fugit!

Journeyman Mike pointed me at
http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

and Gurtruude put some setting up on the http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/38610#post_22721060

They started me off at 4.8 and with a bit of tweaking got me to 4.9 ( I'm using a FX8350 on a Saberkitty R.2) I can not thank the guys here enough for helping me, now I'm fine tuning to get my temps down to acceptable levels !

Mike The Owl


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone pls tell me what to adjust in the sabertooth bios?
> 
> Its so complicated for me compare to the UD5 bios that i actually have no idea on what and how to adjust somethings lol
> 
> Maybe post some screen shots too? I would be very happy with that


Yeah just use the guides and you'll be fine. There are many options for tweaking everything (like memory driving options), but I don't use them so I just leave them on the stock settings.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Funny, in early 1997 I bought a U.S. Robotics 56K external modem but it was $175. I still have the receipt.


I think 1987 is clearly different from 1997.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ive already said like 50x im gonna get the other 2x2GB to match the pair I have but people aren't reading that and think im saying im going to stick with only the 6GB
> its just im not making it my priority because the vcard is first. it will prob take all my money to get it.
> 
> btw
> I don't get that error ever anymore.
> it was only when I had IE open on bf4 servers page, a youtube tab and then I had hwinfo64 windows task manager performance tab.
> as soon as I exit out of ie when the bf4 map loads I never get out of memory error (btw this is exactly what I had read about in a thread and they were right)
> so its all in my physical ram or really close to it
> no errors
> no pagefile and in my video it proves it.
> just watch the video


you just aren't understanding.... these chips run best on 1866 and up ram in a matching kit... buying two kits that are the same speed and brand does not make them matching.... furthermore the imc for amd prefers two sticks rather than four... do yourself a huge favor and grab up an 1866 8 gb gskill or equivalent set.... you will notice a difference I assure you of that


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you just aren't understanding.... these chips run best on 1866 and up ram in a matching kit... buying two kits that are the same speed and brand does not make them matching.... furthermore the imc for amd prefers two sticks rather than four... do yourself a huge favor and grab up an 1866 8 gb gskill or equivalent set.... you will notice a difference I assure you of that


Not true. Older AMD chips, like s939, were a hit or miss with 4 sticks, but did best with 2 in 1T. These new chips do just fine with 4 sticks, given everything is configured properly. I've been running 4 dimms on my same rev.01 Sabertooth for YEARS. No problems. And thats with 4 different CPUs. 965, 960T, 1100T, and now the 8350.









And to the guy with the people getting frustrated. I haven't read every detail, but what I see didn't look good. 2 dimms or 4 dimms bro, all matching. No exceptions. Of course you're gonna love a new GPU if its better than your current, but with insane memory bottleneck from mis matching, you're enjoyment will just be a frustration until memory is accounted for. It doesn't get any easier than that. Memory isnt cheap now-a-days, but that should be no.1 to get your system repaired.







It would only delay your GPU purchase a little while.


----------



## Blameless

[quote name="os2wiz" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39030#post_22749298"
I think 1987 is clearly different from 1997.[/quote]

56k didn't exist until 1997; though prices drop rapidly between early and late 1997 as adoption and competition increased.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you just aren't understanding.... these chips run best on 1866 and up ram in a matching kit... buying two kits that are the same speed and brand does not make them matching....


Matching "kits" are irrelevant.

I've never seen an overall difference between individual sticks and kits, assuming the same PCB, ICs, and speed bin, outside of SPD/XMP profiles that only matter if you don't know how to manually configure such things.

Most testing of the DIMMs that are paired together in kits is quite minimal, and I have owned many kits where individual DIMMs within the same kit had wildly different OCing properties. My current primary setup has the best eight DIMMs from nine two DIMM kits. My hand binning/matching is far more exacting than would be economical for any manufacturer or rebrander to do. Hell, I have sticks from totally different brands that are better matched than what you'll find in most "kits".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> These new chips do just fine with 4 sticks, given everything is configured properly. I've been running 4 dimms on my same rev.01 Sabertooth for YEARS. No problems. And thats with 4 different CPUs. 965, 960T, 1100T, and now the 8350.


Neither my FX-8150, FX-8350, nor my FX-9590 has ever had issues with 4x8GiB (32GiB) of DDR3-1866 in any of my (AM3+) boards.

It probably helps compatibility that Zambezi and Vishera tend to have very low CPU-NB/IMC clocks.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Your current build's memory is completely broken. You are not even using dual channel memory because you have an odd number of memory sticks. So you see all these benchmarks that are talking about dual channel at 1600mhz? In single channel, you can basically divide that number by two. So you're basically running the equivalent of 666.6...mhz ram.
> 
> I would be nice to you about this but everyone has been fed up with your stuff. Every motherboard manual I've purchased that supported dual channel ram had gigantic warning labels in the manual stating memory must be installed in pairs. You clearly didn't even touch the manual before you started to build your computer, and you're clearly not in a position to be making decisions on how to fix your current situation. Stop and absorb the fact that you've spent hundreds of dollars on something you built yourself and you haven't even touched the manuals for anything. Are you that lazy with your money? Or do you not understand that 2 + 1 is not installing memory in pairs?
> 
> Do you think it's some sort of magical coincidence that your read and write (BANDWIDTH) scores are half of what they should be? It's because you're using single channel instead of DOUBLING your channels to two and getting double the bandwidth.
> 
> You can go buy whatever the heck you want. But the only thing that's going to fix anything is going to be fixing your memory problems. And it doesn't matter if you were AMD, Intel, Via, or who else cares. If you're not configuring your system properly it's going to run like trash.
> 
> I don't know if you have some sort of problem with admitting you've completely screwed up your system or what. But the fact is you made a mistake with that RAM and that's entirely where the problem lies.
> 
> You clearly seem to be the type of person who thinks that they can never screw something up and that everything can be fixed by throwing money at the problem. So spend more money on a new graphics card and then wonder why it's still slow. So then blame the AMD CPU and switch to Intel. And then when it doesn't fix the problem maybe then, after spending hundreds of dollars, you'll finally man up and realize you screwed up royally with your build and you were being completely ignorant.




its ppl like you that are irritating
they say you "cant" do this or you "cant" do that but when I did something I "knew" I could do people get mad.
again you think this is the 1st time I mix matched ram and it worked ok?
look at that picture where it says "DUAL CHANNEL"
ram is working fine
thank-you


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Neither my FX-8150, FX-8350, nor my FX-9590 has ever had issues with 4x8GiB (32GiB) of DDR3-1866 in any of my (AM3+) boards.
> 
> It probably helps compatibility that Zambezi and Vishera tend to have very low CPU-NB/IMC clocks.


you're the better one to help the guy it seems.


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, its your RAM and page file that limits you...
> 
> I had the same thing with the paging file because some programs and games utilize the page file... I set it to 1024 and all problems were gone.
> 
> I see that you are using an 450watt PSU?? With muy CPU and GPU overclocked i draw more than 400 watts from the wall so maybe your PSU unit is a limiting factor as well.


do this please.
disable your pagefile
take out ram so it = 4GB left

run windows and then start a game up of bf4 and put on 1080P ultra
see it will tell you right away you don't have enough memory with a DX 11 error dialog box

guess what I don't get that error when I have PF disabled and 6GB ram when I run BF4 in ultra at 1080P
you know why?
cause it hasn't exceeded the amount it requires.
im fine ON THIS GAME and no pagefile and the amount of physical ram I have.
if you know what your doing (like I do) you do not have to have a pagefile.

again. my vcard will be here soon (it will be a 3GB or 4GB) and I will be able to run on ultra at 1080P and guess what?
we will know then wont we?
if it still has the problem it will be either cpu or ram.
I will definitely report back with the results and make a video.

I already planned on getting the 2x2GB sticks to add with my 2x2GB that I already have.
ill just pull the 2x1GB and insert the 2x2GB and bam it will be done.
bet you didn't watch the video I made either did you


----------



## Mike The Owl

Today I managed to scare the living daylights out of myself.

Whilst changing the voltages on my 4.9 overclock to try to lower the temps and keep it stable I ended up with just a blank screen.

I thought ok, restart, nothing wouldn't boot into the bios, so then I thought graphics card so swapped out the r9-270 for my old hd7770, nothing, then I realised that I was not getting a post bleep, so checked the CPU seating, nothing, tried the Saberkitty magic ram button , nothing.

So went for last resort and started pulling out the ram ...........Yep you guessed it I'd killed two of my sticks of ram so Tuesday morning I'll be queuing outside my local shop for some more.........

http://www.cclonline.com/product/109931/KHX18C9T3K2/8X/Desktop-Memory/Kingston-HyperX-Beast-8GB-2x4GB-Memory-Kit-1866MHz-DDR3-/RAM1080/

Should do to start with.

Mike The Owl


----------



## mus1mus

Well done mate.

That is a good kit. But you could also try looking at 1.5V 1866s. OC headroom.. and not tax your IMC..

Found out, anything over 1.67ish and the temps go wonky on mine.. just saying. ;D


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Today I managed to scare the living daylights out of myself.
> 
> Whilst changing the voltages on my 4.9 overclock to try to lower the temps and keep it stable I ended up with just a blank screen.
> 
> I thought ok, restart, nothing wouldn't boot into the bios, so then I thought graphics card so swapped out the r9-270 for my old hd7770, nothing, then I realised that I was not getting a post bleep, so checked the CPU seating, nothing, tried the Saberkitty magic ram button , nothing.
> 
> So went for last resort and started pulling out the ram ...........Yep you guessed it I'd killed two of my sticks of ram so Tuesday morning I'll be queuing outside my local shop for some more.........
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/109931/KHX18C9T3K2/8X/Desktop-Memory/Kingston-HyperX-Beast-8GB-2x4GB-Memory-Kit-1866MHz-DDR3-/RAM1080/
> 
> Should do to start with.
> 
> Mike The Owl


i got the same but 1.65v most i got out is 2332mhz


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you just aren't understanding.... these chips run best on 1866 and up ram in a matching kit... buying two kits that are the same speed and brand does not make them matching.... furthermore the imc for amd prefers two sticks rather than four... do yourself a huge favor and grab up an 1866 8 gb gskill or equivalent set.... you will notice a difference I assure you of that


show me the data.

ive showed you mine now you show me yours

if you gonna make statements like that I hope you have some data.

my mboard (cvf-z) have special traces that goto the memory so all the traces come out to be the same length so there is little to no problems at all using 4 sticks of ram.

this is one of the main advantages of this mb. (you probably have to research the data to find it) but I found it.
my 6GB of memory is working just fine being mismatched.

I can post the passmark memory tests again if you want.
did you watch the video I posted?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> do this please.
> disable your pagefile
> take out ram so it = 4GB left
> 
> run windows and then start a game up of bf4 and put on 1080P ultra
> see it will tell you right away you don't have enough memory with a DX 11 error dialog box
> 
> guess what I don't get that error when I have PF disabled and 6GB ram when I run BF4 in ultra at 1080P
> you know why?
> cause it hasn't exceeded the amount it requires.
> im fine ON THIS GAME and no pagefile and the amount of physical ram I have.
> if you know what your doing (like I do) you do not have to have a pagefile.
> 
> again. my vcard will be here soon (it will be a 3GB or 4GB) and I will be able to run on ultra at 1080P and guess what?
> we will know then wont we?
> if it still has the problem it will be either cpu or ram.
> I will definitely report back with the results and make a video.
> 
> I already planned on getting the 2x2GB sticks to add with my 2x2GB that I already have.
> ill just pull the 2x1GB and insert the 2x2GB and bam it will be done.
> bet you didn't watch the video I made either did you


If you know what you are doing so well why aren't you running recommended spec of ram for the game you are playing and not proper speed to get the most out of the imc? Seems to me someone so "knowledgeable" could see how that could cause subpar performance... furthermore not "running out" of ram and your Ram not being used efficiently are vastly different... any small issue no matter how insignificant compounds when thousands of read and write cycles are involved... you are willing to dump 500 on new items but won't buy recommended spec ram that's 80 dollars? Makes a whole heap of sense...just because your memory passes doesn't make it adequate for the application you are using it for...I can run my ram as low as it will go and pass memtest doesn't mean it's up to the task of a demanding game like bf4...also as an aside say you replace the ram and it is your vram holding you back you will still see performance gains...it's a win win really... and yes I watched the video that doesn't make anything anyone has told you less true most of the regular guys here have used all speeds and all iterations of the fx series from bulldozer to piled river to vishera on a large portion of the boards available...not listening to me sure ok I get that but not listening to 10 people telling you the exact same thing when they have way more experience with your board and processor combo is just silly
Which memory test would you like to see me run? I'll post them up and we can compare keep in mind my ram is bone stock no increases and I have a feeling it will outperform what you are running on an inferior board by far to yours


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@tdbone..

if you are so insistent that your gpu is the issue..

my 680 is on par if not just under a reference 770, I will install it to prove to you that your memory is the issue. buying more slow memory isn't gunna help, those speeds should almost be given away at this point hell i donated 8gb of DDR2 because it would cost more in gas to get rid of it then they are worth.

My fx modestly clocked, proper ram kit( reasonable speed and capacity), pagefiles ( personally wouldn't turn this off unless youve got over 16gb of ram), who nine yards..

at that point the only difference with the rigs will be my OC vs yours, and my Ram vs yours. and my boot disk is raided (don't wanna hear it from the raidleetists)

these GK104's can't max out BF4 @ 1080p ultra, the are playable at max settings. so don't expect 55 fps mins and 62 fps averages.

I don't think i've seen anyone offer to do this.

but, i'm doing this my way, get demanding and "tell me" how to do it, i won't bother., This topic needs to die, and fast.
I will be doing @min 5-8 benches and averaging them out, this will take awhile with multi player as BF4 has been horrible this week,

If you would like to replicate on your own time i will make some notes as in maps, player count, and match time, bench time etc.

@ the regulars.

If someone offered you two 290x 1040mhz tri-x models for a lightning 290x + 100$ in trade, would that send up warning flags?


----------



## hurricane28

I absolutely love the Sabertooth!

Its one amazing board, i can run settings i never done before on my UD5 at a lower voltage as well.

Most things is not really necessary IMO but i can see this board is totally geared for die hard overclockers.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I absolutely love the Sabertooth!
> 
> Its one amazing board, i can run settings i never done before on my UD5 at a lower voltage as well.
> 
> Most things is not really necessary IMO but i can see this board is totally geared for die hard overclockers.


wow thats a complete turnaround from earlier lol

do i need to quote what you said?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can someone pls tell me what to adjust in the sabertooth bios?
> 
> Its so complicated for me compare to the UD5 bios that i actually have no idea on what and how to adjust somethings lol
> 
> Maybe post some screen shots too? I would be very happy with that


Watch this video on you tube.. He's using Crosshair MB, but it's easy ...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well done mate.
> 
> That is a good kit. But you could also try looking at 1.5V 1866s. OC headroom.. and not tax your IMC..
> 
> Found out, anything over 1.67ish and the temps go wonky on mine.. just saying. ;D


if it the Kingstn then does anyone have any suggestions, I saw these at the same price.

http://www.cclonline.com/product/85376/997006/Desktop-Memory/8GB-Mushkin-Radioactive-Enhanced-1600MHz-2x4GB-Memory-Kit/RAM0628/

Mike the Owl


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wow thats a complete turnaround from earlier lol
> 
> do i need to quote what you said?


Well, let me put it like this, i never said that the Sabertooth is not a fine board but my statement still stands that it is one ugly looking board only not that bad like i said before.

My UD5 is awesome as well but it simply did not last a long time and the warranty from Gigabyte is a joke and a tremendous hassle. For a moderate user i simply cannot recommend this board because its that difficult to setup and there are just too many options.

IMO 60% of the options can be removed because you will never use them, on my Giga board i just enter bios set some voltages and it works. This on the other hand needs a lot more tweaking for it to work properly. In the end this is the better board yes, but a lot of features i like more on the gigabyte UD5 board than this one.

1: the audio on my UD5 is much better than this one.

2: the utterly stupid place of the 8pin CPU connector. IMO they should know better as a one of the best motherboard manufacturers.

3: The looks is okay but its more like a face that only a mother can love









for the rest its a nice board.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Watch this video on you tube.. He's using Crosshair MB, but it's easy ...


Thnx i will take a look at that before.

He is not covering everything so that is why i ask overhere.

Its also not necessary to use ultra high CPU LLC to maintain 4.8Ghz stable, i am at medium LLC and are completely stable.

this board is not the same because i see several things that are very different than what i see in the bios.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx i will take a look at that before.
> 
> He is not covering everything so that is why i ask overhere.
> 
> Its also not necessary to use ultra high CPU LLC to maintain 4.8Ghz stable, i am at medium LLC and are completely stable.
> 
> this board is not the same because i see several things that are very different than what i see in the bios.


Here dude just found this for ya

guide


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Here dude just found this for ya
> 
> guide


Awesome man! Thnx.

I did run some IBT AVX at 2600CPU/NB but i get very low scores, is that because my ram is at stock 1866 perhaps?

what are your settings?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Awesome man! Thnx.
> 
> I did run some IBT AVX at 2600CPU/NB but i get very low scores, is that because my ram is at stock 1866 perhaps?
> 
> what are your settings?


could be your vcore is a bit low try cranking it up

i just run p95 now been through the ibt avx craze but i prefer prime nowadays


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> could be your vcore is a bit low try cranking it up
> 
> i just run p95 now been through the ibt avx craze but i prefer prime nowadays


I guess so too will try later.

Why Prime95? it does not stress the system like IBT AVX does.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Awesome man! Thnx.
> 
> I did run some IBT AVX at 2600CPU/NB but i get very low scores, is that because my ram is at stock 1866 perhaps?
> 
> what are your settings?


@ 4.8ghz mine needs v1.46 to pass IBT, but every chip is different..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess so too will try later.
> 
> Why Prime95? it does not stress the system like IBT AVX does.


its just preference, we did all the ibt in this thread last year i just prefer prime nowadays

who said prime doesnt stress a system just as good as ibt? things get just as hot lol

u r wrong there fella, just cause it takes more volts than prime95 doesnt make it better


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> @ 4.8ghz mine needs v1.46 to pass IBT, but every chip is different..


Yes i know that but what i meant was that i was running 4.8 CPU and 2600 CPU/NB

this is my latest score:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its just preference, we did all the ibt in this thread last year i just prefer prime nowadays
> 
> who said prime doesnt stress a system just as good as ibt? things get just as hot lol
> 
> u r wrong there fella, just cause it takes more volts than prime95 doesnt make it better


Ah i get it.

Well i like IBT AVX Prime is more for stressing the CPU only and IBT AVX is stressing the overall system more in my idea. I did run prime95 for over 1,5 hour and when i played a game i crashed lol never had that with IBT AVX tho.


----------



## By-Tor

Here's a 4.8ghz using 301 FSB with my ram set at 2400mhz... Scores are a little different..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's a 4.8ghz using 301 FSB with my ram set at 2400mhz... Scores are a little different..


Not much gain there, why set he FSB to 301 and ram 2400? Do you actually use the speed? I did run my ram at 2400 and saw no gain whatsoever.


----------



## By-Tor

Was just playing around with settings and ran it like that. Some gain to be had.. My lowest score at 4.8 is higher than your highest score. It can do 370 FSB, but no sence in it...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Was just playing around with settings and ran it like that. Some gain to be had.. My lowest score at 4.8 is higher than your highest score. It can do 370 FSB, but no sence in it...


Alright, what was your score at 4.8? do you have screen shot of it?


----------



## Pholostan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's a 4.8ghz using 301 FSB with my ram set at 2400mhz... Scores are a little different..


Nice Vcore







My chip can do 4.8 GHz but needs silly high Vcore to do it. My RAM tops out at ~2000 MHz with a NB at 2700 MHz.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, what was your score at 4.8? do you have screen shot of it?


That is the screen shot from 4.8..

here's one with no added FSB.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah but with higher CPU/NB and higher ram speed...

I run mine at stock only CPU is at 4.8. Tomorrow i try to get higher CPU/Nb stable.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pholostan*
> 
> Nice Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip can do 4.8 GHz but needs silly high Vcore to do it. My RAM tops out at ~2000 MHz with a NB at 2700 MHz.


very nice scores...


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pholostan*
> 
> Nice Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip can do 4.8 GHz but needs silly high Vcore to do it. My RAM tops out at ~2000 MHz with a NB at 2700 MHz.


That's some high flops you got there


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pholostan*
> 
> Nice Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip can do 4.8 GHz but needs silly high Vcore to do it. My RAM tops out at ~2000 MHz with a NB at 2700 MHz.


yea nice gflops ! are you gonna keep it like that 24/7 ? or

would be interesting to know your MB voltage too







, and did you just set the RAM speed manually ?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> researching now.
> do you know how much it will be (will there be different flavors?)
> do you know by chance when it will hit retail shelves?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I gonna research but if you know it would be nice
> you aren't telling me anything new.
> I just got 2x1GB about 3 weeks ago when I only had 4x1GB
> so I upgraded to 6GB and it was only $20 at the time and no I didn't have the extra to get 8GB at that time.
> 
> I noticed the increase right away.
> I no noob
> I did my research before I made my decision to only get 2x1GB when I did.
> it was no accident.
> there is a thread about this very thing that I read.
> 6GB will work correctly like mine is now.
> I showed you my drives are not accessing (reading) files into a cache.
> bf4 streams the cache file right? well my cache file must be in my memory because it sure isn't streaming off any drives I have.
> I can confirm 6GB runs ultra fine.
> I see it in a lot of youtube videos where a person has an amd cpu and >>>8GB<<< ram
> it still stutters or frame drops.
> 
> people just got done telling me my mixed ram wouldn't work
> when I placed the order for the 2x1GB they are rated at 1066 (spd) but do 1333 (on sticker) @ 1.65v
> 
> the 4x1GB I had were also 1066 (spd) but do 1333 (on sticker)
> these require 1.75v
> 
> im stable @ 4.8GHz from the decisions I made (not by accident)
> 
> ok yes adding 2 more GB ram will be nice but its not going to take that fps drop out where im pointing to it in my videos.
> (this is proved by youtubing) gtx 770 bf4.
> click each video as they list their system specs usually
> tons of 8GB videos.
> 
> next is (when im watching those videos) im like.
> what is causing this.
> then I came across the R9 290 with fx 8350 video that I linked to a few posts back.
> no stutter what so ever but kind of high ms per frame in the graph but still no fps drop
> 
> the r9 290 is a likely candidate for this nice asus crosshair v formula-z
> I have a 900 watt psu that even has the extra 4pin cpu connector besides the 8 pin
> it can do quad sli it looks like.
> might as well have a little fun (AMD all the way?)
> 
> 
> 
> someone told me don't get the R9 290 get the gtx 780 and im thinking about that hard.
> 
> really interested in that Maxwell cpu but this vcard will be sold in 2 days and my backup is a 9600gt or 9800gt I forget and its 512MB
> so I will be needing a vcard really soon
> 
> we will know then if what my problems were....were related to the vcard or my ram


nope no idea but there are leaks indicating it will be soon different flavors ??
r9 290 is a beast ! and with more VRAM = more future proof


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @tdbone..
> @ the regulars.
> 
> If someone offered you two 290x 1040mhz tri-x models for a lightning 290x + 100$ in trade, would that send up warning flags?


I think i would be asking whats wrong with them







my grandfather always said if a deal seems too good to be true it probably is. Wouldnt the tri-x's outperform the 290x lightning?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @tdbone..
> @ the regulars.
> 
> If someone offered you two 290x 1040mhz tri-x models for a lightning 290x + 100$ in trade, would that send up warning flags?
> 
> 
> 
> I think i would be asking whats wrong with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my grandfather always said if a deal seems too good to be true it probably is. Wouldnt the tri-x's outperform the 290x lightning?
Click to expand...

Extremely little outperforms a Lightning. They're built for L2N, and everything about their power delivery system is total overkill. Just look it;


I'd still ask what's wrong with them, but a Lightning goes for $700 new, so $800 worth for 2 used 290Xs? I could see that. Why he doesn't just sell the cards for $425 each and buy one from Newegg I don;t know.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Guess it depends on the case... I ran a 8 pin ext. behind my board and just had enough space for my 360 rad with push/pull...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i have the GPU in the first slot already and it fits but only just...
> 
> As for the rad space, i am very disappointed that i cannot run my cooler in push/pull, due to the stupid 8pin connector place... that alone is reason enough to return this board and get an MSI GD-80..
> 
> For the rest IMO there are just too many options you simply do not need and it takes a long time to fully understand this board to get the most out of it. I know its very different than my UD5 but still.


hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> ive already said like 50x im gonna get the other 2x2GB to match the pair I have but people aren't reading that and think im saying im going to stick with only the 6GB
> its just im not making it my priority because the vcard is first. it will prob take all my money to get it.


only time i am responding, 2 of the same kits, is not matching ram.

to those stating 2vs4 is not harder, never have tried 2400+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ the regulars.
> 
> If someone offered you two 290x 1040mhz tri-x models for a lightning 290x + 100$ in trade, would that send up warning flags?


hmm depends on if you knew him
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I absolutely love the Sabertooth!
> 
> Its one amazing board, i can run settings i never done before on my UD5 at a lower voltage as well.
> 
> Most things is not really necessary IMO but i can see this board is totally geared for die hard overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats a complete turnaround from earlier lol
> 
> do i need to quote what you said?
Click to expand...

hahaha so much truth


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @tdbone..
> @ the regulars.
> 
> If someone offered you two 290x 1040mhz tri-x models for a lightning 290x + 100$ in trade, would that send up warning flags?
> 
> 
> 
> I think i would be asking whats wrong with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my grandfather always said if a deal seems too good to be true it probably is. Wouldnt the tri-x's outperform the 290x lightning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extremely little outperforms a Lightning. They're built for L2N, and everything about their power delivery system is total overkill. Just look it;
> 
> 
> I'd still ask what's wrong with them, but a Lightning goes for $700 new, so $800 worth for 2 used 290Xs? I could see that. Why he doesn't just sell the cards for $425 each and buy one from Newegg I don;t know.
Click to expand...

bit of mining on each (found this out after i posted) and noise fans. I would get receipt with the deal, and he deducted the rma cost of two cards from the cash he wants on top. ($35 per card basically)

if it wasn't the top binned tri-x i wouldn't question, but its a little close for me to call being the top bins.

P.s. this is also a local ish sale, this area is flooded with mined r9's for sale, lightnings are on clearance @ 670-700 per vendor, with slightly limited quantities.. likely more so available online.


----------



## mus1mus

Ex-miners, should they be considerable purchases??

Noting I can test them before buying and all..

What do you guys think??


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine


True I never said the MB was at fault, but the size of the case. My case has plenty of room for my setup, but just wanted to run the power cable behind the MB and not across it..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine
> 
> 
> 
> True I never said the MB was at fault, but the size of the case. My case has plenty of room for my setup, but just wanted to run the power cable behind the MB and not across it..
Click to expand...

It's both. The Saber's 8-pin is in an extremely stupid place, just look at every other motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine,


Don't be apologetic for Asus's stupid mistakes. If they can get it right on every motherboard except the Saber, then it's the Saber's problem.

Most mid-size cases can't do what ours can. If the rad would fit with every other motherboard (which it does), then it isn't solely the case's fault.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine
> 
> 
> 
> True I never said the MB was at fault, but the size of the case. My case has plenty of room for my setup, but just wanted to run the power cable behind the MB and not across it..
Click to expand...

was @ hurr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine
> 
> 
> 
> True I never said the MB was at fault, but the size of the case. My case has plenty of room for my setup, but just wanted to run the power cable behind the MB and not across it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's both. The Saber's 8-pin is in an extremely stupid place, just look at every other motherboard.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be apologetic for Asus's stupid mistakes. If they can get it right on every motherboard except the Saber, then it's the Saber's problem.
> 
> Most mid-size cases can't do what ours can. If the rad would fit with every other motherboard (which it does), then it isn't solely the case's fault.
Click to expand...

i stand by my statement !

( laughing atm as i do alot ! but you cant see it )

in all seriousness though i disagree all cases i have used i can fit a fan in front, sometimes just barely but by folding the wires


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> havent followed the whole story but why did you sold your 3770k


Somehow it was awfull cpu and my BF4 was lagging with stock clock's/OC'd, every button push 20s lag/fps [email protected] settings
but phenom II 960T 3.6Ghz x4 gave me pretty stable [email protected] setting's









And i had runned out of money pretty much, so i sold my i7 unit 220e included post's (paid 190 included post's) and thinked to take FX8350 becose i had already best mobo for it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine
> 
> 
> 
> True I never said the MB was at fault, but the size of the case. My case has plenty of room for my setup, but just wanted to run the power cable behind the MB and not across it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was @ hurr
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True I never said the MB was at fault, but the size of the case. My case has plenty of room for my setup, but just wanted to run the power cable behind the MB and not across it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's both. The Saber's 8-pin is in an extremely stupid place, just look at every other motherboard.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be apologetic for Asus's stupid mistakes. If they can get it right on every motherboard except the Saber, then it's the Saber's problem.
> 
> Most mid-size cases can't do what ours can. If the rad would fit with every other motherboard (which it does), then it isn't solely the case's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i stand by my statement !
> 
> ( laughing atm as i do alot ! but you cant see it )
> 
> in all seriousness though i disagree all cases i have used i can fit a fan in front, *sometimes just barely but by folding the wires*
Click to expand...

Because folding electrical wires and effectively reducing their guage is a great idea when you know your CPU is going to be pulling 400w...

Seriously, ASUS is the only one to do that, and they don't do it on the CHV-FZ.


----------



## Mega Man

i never reduced the gauge they are wires and ment to be bent !

also never had an issue, as i was benching @ 5.5ghz just to be noted

( still laughing, sarcasm fyi )


----------



## mus1mus

It is the case + 12V header position + Socket height + Wire bend radius.

You guys have discussed the solutions. So no issue can not be solved.









The UD3 has not given me enough room for a 38mm fan and same goes to the Kitty inside my case. So really, it's just a matter of looking for ways to do it.

And no, folding the wires are not gonna affect much to power delivery if indeed they have been reduced to a cross-section area by a few merits.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to be harsh and all. but yea, the 8 pin is not the fault of the mobo, YOUR CASE does not have enough room . i can fit that mobo + a monsta rad + push pull in mine,
> only time i am responding, 2 of the same kits, is not matching ram.
> 
> to those stating 2vs4 is not harder, never have tried 2400+
> hmm depends on if you knew him
> hahaha so much truth


Well, it kinda is my MB fault, if they just put the 8pin on the spot that is suppose to be like most motherboards i did not have this issue...

Its not a complete turnaround because i said that the main reason i did not like the Sabertooth is due to its looks, i still find this board ugly but little less ugly like i stated before.

The performance is outstanding tho.


----------



## Mega Man

Can you please show me any spec that shows it should be elsewhere


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never reduced the gauge they are wires and ment to be bent !
> 
> also never had an issue, as i was benching @ 5.5ghz just to be noted
> 
> ( still laughing, sarcasm fyi )


Hoses are meant to be bent too. So are fibre cables. Like the others, bending copper too far is bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Can you please show me any spec that shows it should be elsewhere


It's not a matter of spec, though usually it's placed where it is to be close to the VRMs. It's a matter of thats where everyone else has it and many cases are built for it to be there.

EDIT: Actually, by ATX spec...
Quote:


> *The ATX12V power connector should be placed as close as
> possible to the input of the processor voltage regulator.* Locating the ATX12V power connector near the
> voltage regulator will help to ensure clean power.


http://www.formfactors.org/developer%5Cspecs%5Catx2_2.PDF

Simply put, it isn't as close as it could be, and on top of that not much is designed to cable manage it well.

Still have no idea why you're apologizing for them about it. They seem to be able to figure out where to place it just fine on their other boards. Just look at the Z97 Saber, the Z87 Saber, the Z77 Saber, the P67 Saber, the Z97 Maximus, Z87 Maximus, Z77 Maximus, the CHV-FZ, the CHIV... and every Gigabyte, Asrock, and MSI motherboard. Guess where they all are.


----------



## hurricane28

I agree with KyadCK, there is no spec for it but this board stands out about the 8pin connector.

I have an cutout in the top side of my case that is specially made for the 8pin connector, that is because almost ANY motherboard has that connector at that spot of the motherboard so the case makers made an special cutout so we can route our cable though it.

Most Asus boards have the same placement for the 8pin connector and i haven't seen any boards except for the Sabertooth that has it on the wrong side, so yeah its a flaw of the MB itself...


----------



## Gereti

If I'm lucky,i'm going to get my FX-8350 before weekend :3

then i would be able to play BF4 with littlebit better setting's than now with 3.6Ghz phenom II 960T


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> If I'm lucky,i'm going to get my FX-8350 before weekend :3
> 
> then i would be able to play BF4 with littlebit better setting's than now with 3.6Ghz phenom II 960T


Nice, i hope you get a good draw from the silicon lottery


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice, i hope you get a good draw from the silicon lottery


I hope this too, my crosshair v-z need's good cpu


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> If I'm lucky,i'm going to get my FX-8350 before weekend :3
> 
> then i would be able to play BF4 with littlebit better setting's than now with 3.6Ghz phenom II 960T


There are 2 new CPUs announced, FX-8370 and FX-8370E and a big price drop for the 8350 as of Sept 1, so maybe you can wait a few days.


----------



## warpuck

Tdbone1
I don't know if this is where you intend to go with your build.
It can be done with mixed ram.
I am currently using this to cool the 8350
Because the Thermaltake water 2.0 clogged and quit cooling after 2 years.
I have found this is not uncommon with this type of coolers.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=190&area=usa

you can see that it is only rated for 130 watts.
However you do not need Vr cooling or memory cooling, LOL
The ambient temp today is 27C and climbing. stock speeds and all power saving is on
as for folding. No way Jose

As for the memory the common ground for those is 1.51 V & 11, 11, 11, 28, 39 & 1333
Samsung 1600 1.35V x 2 4Gb and A-Data XMP 2000 1 X 2 Gb
I found it runs better with IOMMU & Precision Computing enabled. (Page fault errors) and a minimum of 10 Gb ram
because I am running 2 video cards. It does not run well on just the 128 Gb SSD drive either
Using a 120 GB SSD as primary HDD and 1 Tb HDD as the secondary.

The left monitor is a 1080, the right is 2560 X 1440
The latest version of catalyst does not allow easy separation of the monitors
So The HD 7790 is used for the 1080i and the HD 7870 runs the 2560 x1440
When the air temp is 20C I can set the multiplier 22.5 without problems with buss speed of 200 & HT link set ot 2600

On the puny Thermaltake water 2.0 (27mm) it it does fine with these settings up to 30C and can fold with no problems at 4.5Ghz

The Screen shot is on the next post. I can read it on the 1080i monitor- barely
After using this I won't get another Al and Cu water closed loop water cooler. All Cu water or air cooling from now on.


----------



## warpuck

screenshot25aug14.jpg 1248k .jpg file


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I think 1987 is clearly different from 1997.


They didn't have 56K modems till 1997. So I am not getting what point you are trying to make here?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so im torn between three cases...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147157
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

any opinions are welcome...im open to other suggestions...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok so im torn between three cases...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147157
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
> 
> any opinions are welcome...im open to other suggestions...


I recommend a Haf X.

http://eu.coolermaster.com/uk/product/Detail/case/full-tower-haf-series/haf-x.html

Good airflow from the start.

Mike the Owl


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never reduced the gauge they are wires and ment to be bent !
> 
> also never had an issue, as i was benching @ 5.5ghz just to be noted
> 
> ( still laughing, sarcasm fyi )
> 
> 
> 
> Hoses are meant to be bent too. So are fibre cables. Like the others, bending copper too far is bad.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Can you please show me any spec that shows it should be elsewhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a matter of spec, though usually it's placed where it is to be close to the VRMs. It's a matter of thats where everyone else has it and many cases are built for it to be there.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, by ATX spec...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *The ATX12V power connector should be placed as close as
> possible to the input of the processor voltage regulator.* Locating the ATX12V power connector near the
> voltage regulator will help to ensure clean power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.formfactors.org/developer%5Cspecs%5Catx2_2.PDF
> 
> Simply put, it isn't as close as it could be, and on top of that not much is designed to cable manage it well.
> 
> Still have no idea why you're apologizing for them about it. They seem to be able to figure out where to place it just fine on their other boards. Just look at the Z97 Saber, the Z87 Saber, the Z77 Saber, the P67 Saber, the Z97 Maximus, Z87 Maximus, Z77 Maximus, the CHV-FZ, the CHIV... and every Gigabyte, Asrock, and MSI motherboard. Guess where they all are.
Click to expand...

I thought I made it clear. I guess not.

I was just kidding. That's all. Sit back and laugh a little


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah right, strange sense of humor you got dude...


----------



## Mega Man

Do you need to go back? I was laughing at first. Then I was laughing and even added "sarcasm fyi". Check his quote. It even shows it. If you need further explanation
http://i.word.com/idictionary/sarcasm


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok so im torn between three cases...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147157
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
> 
> any opinions are welcome...im open to other suggestions...


I'm looking these for my next case...
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18262/cst-1367/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V8_ATXHTPX_Mid-Tower_Case_-_Black_Orange.html?tl=g1c7s12

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18283/cst-1380/LD_Cooling_Little_Devil_PC-V7_280420_Mid-Tower_Case_-_Black_Red.html?tl=g1c7s12


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok so im torn between three cases...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147157
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
> 
> any opinions are welcome...im open to other suggestions...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811854005&cm_re=phanteks-_-11-854-005-_-Product

This is close to your quoted cases.. well made case..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok so im torn between three cases...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147157
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
> 
> any opinions are welcome...im open to other suggestions...


The HAF X is old. If you're going to go that big and plan for real water cooling in your future, replace that with a HAF Stacker instead, because the X is more of an air cooled case while the Stacker allows for 2x360mm, 1x120mm, and 1x240mm rads without modding.

No comment on the Rosewills you linked, but I hear they're good too.


----------



## 12Cores

Does anyone know if the fx-8370 will work with the 990FX Sabertooth R.1, they stopped updating the bios for this thing years ago.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> They didn't have 56K modems till 1997. So I am not getting what point you are trying to make here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> They didn't have 56K modems till 1997. So I am not getting what point you are trying to make here?


That is not true. 56k modems were widely available in the early 90's. My estimate of 1987 was premature however I was already on 56k some 4 years before 1997. My point was that by the time you bought your external 56k USRobotics tye price had dropped cosiderably due to wider availability and stiff competition from Xycel and other vendors.


----------



## Red1776

Hi guys,

well the FX 8350 Vishera powered Holodeck IX is getting close to liftoff. Benched GPU air cooled the AMD HPP is going water.



Article and videos will be up soon.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> There are 2 new CPUs announced, FX-8370 and FX-8370E and a big price drop for the 8350 as of Sept 1, so maybe you can wait a few days.


Yes, i know that one, but that FX-8350 what i'm going to buy is used unit what i get 120€+2€ post's...

E: And i live in finland, so i could have to wait those "new" FX's maby month?, two?, six?, or maby those never even arrive in finland


----------



## tdbone1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> well the FX 8350 Vishera powered Holodeck IX is getting close to liftoff. Benched GPU air cooled the AMD HPP is going water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article and videos will be up soon.


man Red you sure do got good taste and an eye for quality.
like your work man!

soooooo
(you say your gonna donate it to me







)
(jon levitz voice)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdbone1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> well the FX 8350 Vishera powered Holodeck IX is getting close to liftoff. Benched GPU air cooled the AMD HPP is going water.
> 
> 
> 
> Article and videos will be up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> man Red you sure do got good taste and an eye for quality.
> like your work man!
> 
> soooooo
> (you say your gonna donate it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> (jon levitz voice)
Click to expand...

Thanks T 

I would donate it to you, but unfortunately my wife...uh..Katy perr.....uh ..jenniffer Lop...eh...Hiedi Klum, that's it, won't let me.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Maybe you need to put it in your signature!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Do you need to go back? I was laughing at first. Then I was laughing and even added "sarcasm fyi". Check his quote. It even shows it. If you need further explanation
> http://i.word.com/idictionary/sarcasm


----------



## Mega Man

sigh,

i swear the "special people" all come in waves


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi guys,
> well the FX 8350 Vishera powered Holodeck IX is getting close to liftoff. Benched GPU air cooled the AMD HPP is going water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article and videos will be up soon.


Yay!!

I finally got something to read about


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ohhh l'm special....,


----------



## Mega Man

HAHA no, i was commenting @ what you posted, and it made me laugh , thanks for that,

but my comment was not toward you


----------



## hurricane28

I get strange readings from AI suite 2, sometimes it says that my 12V is only 2 or my Vcore is 1.6 and strange readings like that.

Does anyone has the same thing or do i simply need to reinstall it? I flashed the buis to 2501.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea is glitch. Uninstall it. When you run HWinfo or any other monitoring software you will get those false positives


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea is glitch. Uninstall it. When you run HWinfo or any other monitoring software you will get those false positives


Ah okay, it is kinda handy because i can do some settings in Windows 7 and see if it works so i can do it in the bios later without getting problems.

I get warnings about voltages speeds etc. can i just disable the monitor feature and keep the other things?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes


----------



## hurricane28

Alright i disabled that function.

I contacted my retail store about returning my Gigabyte board for RMA, at first they said i have to pay for shipping myself, i went like, what the... its not my fault that the board went bad at me and now i have to pay for shipping too...? Ridiculous man! Later i get an email that they needed my bank account number because they going to compensate the RMA costs









It can take over 2 weeks the fella said tho







he also said they are going to repair it, never heard of such thing that they actually repair motherboards but alright well see.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> That is not true. 56k modems were widely available in the early 90's. My estimate of 1987 was premature however I was already on 56k some 4 years before 1997. My point was that by the time you bought your external 56k USRobotics tye price had dropped cosiderably due to wider availability and stiff competition from Xycel and other vendors.


Dude, you are full of it. 56K modems were first released in 1997. Not 1987 or 1990.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea is glitch. Uninstall it. When you run HWinfo or any other monitoring software you will get those false positives


This ^

Aside from uninstalling AI SUITE OR Thermal Radar, running HWInfo first time, you'll be prompted about EC sensors? forgot. Don't enable them.

Causes crashes.

Common values will still be displayed.

My USB 3.0 sensor reports -267C on thermal radar. If you know what that means. Lol


----------



## Liranan

I've decided to join the club, a little late but I can't say I'm unhappy. Coming from my old Phenom II 955 that OC'd only to 3.5 I can say this CPU is a pretty nice upgrade.

Cross posting from the OC thread: So far testing OC and got it to 4.2 on stock voltage. Don't know if it's stable yet as I don't want to test it, going to play ME 3 a little then shall continue.

The one certain thing is that this H70 is god awful.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HAHA no, i was commenting @ what you posted, and it made me laugh , thanks for that,
> 
> but my comment was not toward you


I know .......but being a Yorkshireman I couldn't resist....anyway you sound as if you could do with a laugh for a change!

Mike the Owl ( The Special One)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Aside from uninstalling AI SUITE OR Thermal Radar, running HWInfo first time, you'll be prompted about EC sensors? forgot. Don't enable them.
> 
> Causes crashes.
> 
> Common values will still be displayed.
> 
> My USB 3.0 sensor reports -267C on thermal radar. If you know what that means. Lol


while i agree to uninstall aisuite 2 enabling the ec sensors do not cause crashes

ive had this board for nearly 2 years with no crashes on hwinfo64


----------



## Ningi07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Does anyone know if the fx-8370 will work with the 990FX Sabertooth R.1, they stopped updating the bios for this thing years ago.


Yeah I would think so, as long as your bios can run a 8320/8350 I would have thought it could run the fx 8370 fine, your board is decent, it for sure has the power to as it can run a fx 9590, the 8370 is pretty much the same chip as the 8320/8350 just higher binned


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Does anyone know if the fx-8370 will work with the 990FX Sabertooth R.1, they stopped updating the bios for this thing years ago.


Yep it will be fine.

http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=SABERTOOTH%20990FX

Just noticed you said fx8370, which is just a fx8350 with a new label and a slightly higher clock,,,,,,,

Mike the Owl


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Just got my 8350 setup last night. Booted in with 4.6ghz stock volts and found that the cpu was throttling through aida64.

Was on F5 of my board's bios rev 1.1 - Switched to F9 and set everything up, LLC on extreme and worked like a charm, no more throttle.

Have a gentle typhoon AP15 blowing pretty nicely on my VRM sink and NB sink and they no longer get hot to the touch. I'll post a pic later.

What do I have to do to verify an overclock around here? I'm thinking to start pumping up the volts and go for 5 ghz while monitoring the temps on the VRM (hard to do on this board)


----------



## warpuck

The R2 & Gen 3 use a older chipset driver than the R1. The AMD chipset driver that I am using was released the day after the 8350 was released for sale.
I am using the 1604 bios for my Sabertooth (R1).
I might buy the 8320E to replace the 960T (95 watt) in the olde lady's Giga 78LMT-USB3 box if there is a coincidental chipset sale release for the 8370E-8320E.
I will wait and see 1st.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> The R2 & Gen 3 use a older chipset driver than the R1. The AMD chipset driver that I am using was released the day after the 8350 was released for sale.
> I am using the 1604 bios for my Sabertooth (R1).
> I might buy the *8320E to replace the 960T* (95 watt) in the olde lady's Giga 78LMT-USB3 box if there is a coincidental chipset sale release for the 8370E-8320E.
> I will wait and see 1st.


Not worth it if your 960T clocks well. (Depending on what you do on your PC)

If I was you, I'd hold out a couple of months to see what AMD will do with respect to a new chipset. However, if you are running into problems with your 960T, the 8320E is an excellent choice. I speak from experience. Going from a 955 at 3.7 daily to an 8350, even at stock, it felt alarmingly faster.

EDIT: North of Canada? How so? We go up to the North pole


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> [
> 
> EDIT: North of Canada? How so? We go up to the North pole


Maybe Russia but wouldn't that be South of Canada


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Aside from uninstalling AI SUITE OR Thermal Radar, running HWInfo first time, you'll be prompted about EC sensors? forgot. Don't enable them.
> 
> Causes crashes.
> 
> Common values will still be displayed.
> 
> *My USB 3.0 sensor reports -267C on thermal radar. If you know what that means.* Lol


I think it means your rig is somewhere on Pluto


----------



## cssorkinman

If you go far enough south , eventually you will be north of Canada


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> The R2 & Gen 3 use a older chipset driver than the R1. The AMD chipset driver that I am using was released the day after the 8350 was released for sale.
> I am using the 1604 bios for my Sabertooth (R1).
> I might buy the *8320E to replace the 960T* (95 watt) in the olde lady's Giga 78LMT-USB3 box if there is a coincidental chipset sale release for the 8370E-8320E.
> I will wait and see 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth it if your 960T clocks well. (Depending on what you do on your PC)
> 
> If I was you, I'd hold out a couple of months to see what AMD will do with respect to a new chipset. However, if you are running into problems with your 960T, the 8320E is an excellent choice. I speak from experience. Going from a 955 at 3.7 daily to an 8350, even at stock, it felt alarmingly faster.
> 
> EDIT: North of Canada? How so? We go up to the North pole
Click to expand...

Nothing clocks well on a 78LMT. It's a 4+1 phase.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> EDIT: North of Canada? How so? We go up to the North pole


Greenland, that's north of Canada.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Greenland, that's north of Canada.


It's more East of Canada and doesn't look like it's any further north..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> Just got my 8350 setup last night. Booted in with 4.6ghz stock volts and found that the cpu was throttling through aida64.
> 
> Was on F5 of my board's bios rev 1.1 - Switched to F9 and set everything up, LLC on extreme and worked like a charm, no more throttle.
> 
> Have a gentle typhoon AP15 blowing pretty nicely on my VRM sink and NB sink and they no longer get hot to the touch. I'll post a pic later.
> 
> What do I have to do to verify an overclock around here? I'm thinking to start pumping up the volts and go for 5 ghz while monitoring the temps on the VRM (hard to do on this board)


You have to get cpuz verification.


----------



## Alastair

@Mega Man Use smileys in your sarcastic posts more often. It might help prevent your meaning from going over people heads!





















But I understood your humor!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nothing clocks well on a 78LMT. It's a 4+1 phase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well Gurtruude on the FX-8320/fx8350 forum posted some settings to try.
> 
> 
> 
> With a little massaging I managed 4.8 out of the box.
> 
> The temps are really low so I will see if I can get higher, ( not sure about stable but highers good)
> 
> Mike The Owl


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Suggestions on high cfm fan for vrms...I was thinking about 2 of these...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200047
was gonna go for 4500 rpm fans but unless you go fairly expensive my luck with high speed cheapie fans is they are normally very loud


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*


Errrr that's my Saberkitty post, I could only get 4.5 on the Gigabyte board. I,m at 4.9 on my new Saberkitty. mind you you could be a Yorkshireman!


----------



## By-Tor

I'm using one of these 92mm/90 cfm Delta fans over my VRM's and it does a great job...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92ffhisp.html


----------



## Gregory14

I use a Sythe 4000 RPM side fan (top) blowing at both VRM and NB.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Errrr that's my Saberkitty post, I could only get 4.5 on the Gigabyte board. I,m at 4.9 on my new Saberkitty. mind you you could be a Yorkshireman!


But 4.5Ghz is stil lpretty damn good with 4+1 vrm
i reached 3,9Ghz with my [email protected] x6 using asrock 970 extreme 4 :/


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> But 4.5Ghz is stil lpretty damn good with 4+1 vrm
> i reached 3,9Ghz with my [email protected] x6 using asrock 970 extreme 4 :/



It took me 3months to get a stable 4.5 on the Gigabyte board it took me 2 hours to get a stable 4.8 on the Saberkitty. So you get what you pay for.


----------



## By-Tor

^^^ Mike where did you pick up that FX processor in your sig? Never seen one... lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> ^^^ Mike where did you pick up that FX processor in your sig? Never seen one... lol


That will teach me to enter stuff on my Ipad. I plead stupidity (I'm good at that)
Mike the Owl


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright i disabled that function.
> 
> I contacted my retail store about returning my Gigabyte board for RMA, at first they said i have to pay for shipping myself, i went like, what the... its not my fault that the board went bad at me and now i have to pay for shipping too...? Ridiculous man! Later i get an email that they needed my bank account number because they going to compensate the RMA costs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can take over 2 weeks the fella said tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he also said they are going to repair it, never heard of such thing that they actually repair motherboards but alright well see.


Gigabyte does actually repair motherboards. And they do an excellent job. When my brand new Seasonic G550 decided to blow and melt its 12v eps to the motherboard Gigabyte repaired the board for me. Free of charge even though electrical damage is not covered under warranty. Also fixed the LAN when I realized the psu took that out as well. Which I loved because I didn't want a new 970a-ud3. I had grown to love my rev.1.1 and odds are I wouldn't have gotten the same revision had they replaced the board instead. I still have the board, still love it and it runs perfectly to this day. Running my old 955 BE in it. At 4.2GHz no less


----------



## hurricane28

I have an 120mm blue LED fan blowing on my VRM's and they never get hot, i had this since the UD5 and had good results with it.


----------



## Gereti

Okay, posted on another club too, but how's this cpu would run?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> okay guy's, got picture about cpu
> 
> So it's look's like have from 1329, good or bad?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> Gigabyte does actually repair motherboards. And they do an excellent job. When my brand new Seasonic G550 decided to blow and melt its 12v eps to the motherboard Gigabyte repaired the board for me. Free of charge even though electrical damage is not covered under warranty. Also fixed the LAN when I realized the psu took that out as well. Which I loved because I didn't want a new 970a-ud3. I had grown to love my rev.1.1 and odds are I wouldn't have gotten the same revision had they replaced the board instead. I still have the board, still love it and it runs perfectly to this day. Running my old 955 BE in it. At 4.2GHz no less


alright i did not know that, good to hear something nice from them because what i heard was nothing but trouble with them on the Gigabyte thread.
When i have the money from my retail shop i will send this board out for repair.
I keep my Sabertooth en selling the UD5 because the Asus board is just much and much better than the UD5, with the same chip i needed 1.55 to become 4.8 stable and with this board it only takes 1.476... I am also disappointed that the UD5 died so quick, its not even one year old.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Okay, posted on another club too, but how's this cpu would run?


check and find out







I don't think that the silicon lottery is related to batch numbers on the chip.

I have 1419 PGY and its better than my old one but still, there is no guarantee that newer or older batch numbers clock better i think.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> That will teach me to enter stuff on my Ipad. I plead stupidity (I'm good at that)
> Mike the Owl


Just wanted to point it out...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have an 120mm blue LED fan blowing on my VRM's and they never get hot, i had this since the UD5 and had good results with it.


I see your fan and raise you.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have an 120mm blue LED fan blowing on my VRM's and they never get hot, i had this since the UD5 and had good results with it.


I guess I should've specified I need a fan smaller than a 120 likely under 100 mm as I don't have the space for a larger fan as the motherboard is mounted a little high in this case so no room unless I take out the rear exhaust and mount it on the back side... but still no guarantee it would fit


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I guess I should've specified I need a fan smaller than a 120 likely under 100 mm as I don't have the space for a larger fan as the motherboard is mounted a little high in this case so no room unless I take out the rear exhaust and mount it on the back side... but still no guarantee it would fit


Okay, i guess you have the stock cooler? you can use that small fan as well, its a bit loud tho but you can try if that works.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, i guess you have the stock cooler? you can use that small fan as well, its a bit loud tho but you can try if that works.


it's on backside of socket


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I guess I should've specified I need a fan smaller than a 120 likely under 100 mm as I don't have the space for a larger fan as the motherboard is mounted a little high in this case so no room unless I take out the rear exhaust and mount it on the back side... but still no guarantee it would fit


Try the Antec spot cool 80 , its also easy to mount.
http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/Spotcool80%20100_flyer_EN.pdf


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

You can fit a 120 in in a way that works very well that you may not have considered. I will take a picture in like 20 mins.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> You can fit a 120 in in a way that works very well that you may not have considered. I will take a picture in like 20 mins.


I have mine mounted in a similar way and I have a 80mm fan stuck to the backplate with double sided tape, took my socket temps down 15c under stress


----------



## floydstime

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and I have searched about this problem as much as I can, but maybe you all can shed some light on my issue. This is my rig...

Cooler Master N600 Tower with 7 120 mm fans.
1 bottom, push
2 front, push
1 MB side, push, blowing toward the HD's. (No option for access panel fan to blow directly on MB.
2 top, pull, on radiator.
1 rear, pull

So 4 intake and 3 exhaust because I read somewhere that positive pressure is the way to go...

Asrock 990FX Extreme9
FX-8350 w/ H100i Cooler
8 Gigs 1866 Mhz 9-10-9-28-2T Gskill Sniper
AMD Ramdisk 256mb
2x R9 290x Crossfire
250GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD (C:/)
WD 500GB 7200 RPM Standard (D:/)
Raidmax 1200AE 80 plus Gold
LG CD/DVD RW

Ok so here is my problem.

I hear that the max CPU Temp is 60c and the Max Socket Temp is 70c. I have my 8350 OC'd to 4.6 Ghz 75% LLC and 1.45 volts. No changes to NB or Bus Speed those are set to Auto. RAM Timings are Manual. Throttling, Turbo and all that good stuff is disabled. When I run Prime95 I get temps of 66 CPUTIN and every other program I have looked at, and 42c after 5 mins. At about 8 minutes it jumps up to 71-72c CPUTIN and 46c by the time it hits 10 minutes, usually after the first test passes. It is stable at this speed and with the temps that I have. Running AMD Overdrive and looking at the thermal margin, it fluctuates between 25 and 28c, which has a lot of room to spare. I understand that AMD OD is backwards when you read it BTW. Now I have read in some places that the CPU TIN is actually the VRM temperature and that I shouldn't worry if it exceeds 70c, but I am really confused because other places say that I am going fry my mobo or CPU. But it doesn't make sense if my CPU is sitting at 46 at full load, but the socket is reading 72c... Can I get some experts to chime in on my situation? Is this normal? Can I push it more? I have .5 volts to spare and can probably clock it to 4.7Ghz but I don't want to take the chance without expert advice...

Thanks for your help!!!

-floyd


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> You can fit a 120 in in a way that works very well that you may not have considered. I will take a picture in like 20 mins.


Dunno if it would help, but I'll comment. looks good. However, have you tried pulling the heat off the VRM? Insead of push. There is some backflow with a pull setup, so they would still be gettin air.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floydstime*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I have searched about this problem as much as I can, but maybe you all can shed some light on my issue. This is my rig...
> 
> Cooler Master N600 Tower with 7 120 mm fans.
> 1 bottom, push
> 2 front, push
> 1 MB side, push, blowing toward the HD's. (No option for access panel fan to blow directly on MB.
> 2 top, pull, on radiator.
> 1 rear, pull
> 
> So 4 intake and 3 exhaust because I read somewhere that positive pressure is the way to go...
> 
> Asrock 990FX Extreme9
> FX-8350 w/ H100i Cooler
> 8 Gigs 1866 Mhz 9-10-9-28-2T Gskill Sniper
> AMD Ramdisk 256mb
> 2x R9 290x Crossfire
> 250GB Samsung 840 Evo SSD (C:/)
> WD 500GB 7200 RPM Standard (D:/)
> Raidmax 1200AE 80 plus Gold
> LG CD/DVD RW
> 
> Ok so here is my problem.
> 
> I hear that the max CPU Temp is 60c and the Max Socket Temp is 70c. I have my 8350 OC'd to 4.6 Ghz 75% LLC and 1.45 volts. No changes to NB or Bus Speed those are set to Auto. RAM Timings are Manual. Throttling, Turbo and all that good stuff is disabled. When I run Prime95 I get temps of 66 CPUTIN and every other program I have looked at, and 42c after 5 mins. At about 8 minutes it jumps up to 71-72c CPUTIN and 46c by the time it hits 10 minutes, usually after the first test passes. It is stable at this speed and with the temps that I have. Running AMD Overdrive and looking at the thermal margin, it fluctuates between 25 and 28c, which has a lot of room to spare. I understand that AMD OD is backwards when you read it BTW. Now I have read in some places that the CPU TIN is actually the VRM temperature and that I shouldn't worry if it exceeds 70c, but I am really confused because other places say that I am going fry my mobo or CPU. But it doesn't make sense if my CPU is sitting at 46 at full load, but the socket is reading 72c... Can I get some experts to chime in on my situation? Is this normal? Can I push it more? I have .5 volts to spare and can probably clock it to 4.7Ghz but I don't want to take the chance without expert advice...
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!
> 
> -floyd


we were actually talking about something similar just now having fans on back of socket and vrms helps this quite a bit...if your socket temp is hitting 72 I wouldn't go further without one of these guys checking your settings...I have the 990 fx fatality which is a few steps below yours and doesn't have nearly the options and I have a similar issue with socket getting toasty and I have a fan feeding fresh air onto the back of my socket offset to the vrm side so it cools both a little
@snipe zip ties ftw... I'll post pictures of my setup and you'll see I have less space than you do


----------



## floydstime

The problem I have is that there is no room to put any fans behind the socket without some case mods, however ... the zip tie idea looks promising... Since my rear fan is exhaust I could attach a fan pulling air off the vrm and point it toward the exhaust. That might help. The other option is to return it and Shelll out the bucks for the Gigabyte or Asus equivalent model. I also heard the MSI one is pretty sound as well. If my Socket temps keep up this high, then I am definitely going to switch boards. Temps of 69-71c on an overclock at 4.5 to 4.6 is ridiculous....But shoot, maybe that is the norm, I don't know. What I do know is the chip itself is running cool and I really think the Socket is heating it up because it idles at like 20c, but once the Socket reaches 69c then the thermal margin drops QUICK. So I usually only let it roll to 70 ... maybe ... 71 then stop the test.


----------



## mus1mus

It has been shown countless of times mate.. Nothing cheeky here.

Strap a fan at your VRM Heatsink. They some relates to each other.

I have this to take care of the VRM. And also lowered my Socket Temps. No need for a fan at the back..


----------



## floydstime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> we were actually talking about something similar just now having fans on back of socket and vrms helps this quite a bit...if your socket temp is hitting 72 I wouldn't go further without one of these guys checking your settings...I have the 990 fx fatality which is a few steps below yours and doesn't have nearly the options and I have a similar issue with socket getting toasty and I have a fan feeding fresh air onto the back of my socket offset to the vrm side so it cools both a little
> @snipe zip ties ftw... I'll post pictures of my setup and you'll see I have less space than you do


How much does it lower the temperature by?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

The picture is a bit hard to see as my phone battery was low so i couldnt use flash... but this is why i need the smaller fan i cant see a good way to make it fit with the spacing..


I can rotate the hoses but it doesnt give me but a slightly bit more room on my measurments im about 3/8's too large to fit even angled...i also dont have enough room to offset the back exhaust fan because the case is just made too small... and the motherboard is up too high....hindsight really is 20/20









EDIT: Im thinking if i move the exhaust fan to the outside it might just barely fit.. may try that tomorrow when i get home....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floydstime*
> 
> How much does it lower the temperature by?


Most people get anywhere from 5 to 10C depending on case fan setup and airflow and of course the fan matters too some people report more or less... thats just what ive seen with mine and others post here...

As an aside id like to see a water block with single tower heatsink with fittings on top or the sides for the inlet and outlet with spaces for slim fans on it... best of both worlds







This would also allow for redundancy if the pump failed... i know most people use two pumps in a loop but just throwing out wishes and dreams


----------



## floydstime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Most people get anywhere from 5 to 10C depending on case fan setup and airflow and of course the fan matters too some people report more or less... thats just what ive seen with mine and others post here...
> 
> As an aside id like to see a water block with single tower heatsink with fittings on top or the sides for the inlet and outlet with spaces for slim fans on it... best of both worlds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would also allow for redundancy if the pump failed... i know most people use two pumps in a loop but just throwing out wishes and dreams


Well I installed it pulling the air off of the VRM and I am down to 69C at 10 minutes on the stress test using blend rather than small. It doesn't push it as hard as small ttf, but, I realistically don't think my computer is EVER going to be pushed like that so I am comfortable at 4.6 Ghz and am going to stay there... UNLESS ... I get two small 80mm fans on down, one up. Then I might test it again.... But realistically, why should I. I have a kickaz computer. No need to push it I guess. But at least I am stable!!!


----------



## mus1mus

On that note, PWM fans on PWM headers should be your friend. You can create custom fan profiles to fit your needs.


----------



## Mega Man

i <3 aquaero for this


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Dunno if it would help, but I'll comment. looks good. However, have you tried pulling the heat off the VRM? Insead of push. There is some backflow with a pull setup, so they would still be gettin air.


Generally, "pulling air off something" doesn't work unless the item you are trying to pull air from is shrouded (ie. enclosed and isolated with the fan)

The best way to achieve good temps on a heatsink is to blow the coldest air (true ambient air) onto the heatsink.

The other thing to note about my fan placement is where the peak airflow is related to the heatsinks. The highest volumetric flowrate of air coming from the fan is at the outer extremities of the blades.

See the rough CAD of the scenario below where I have illustrated approximate airflow using a transparent blue solid. (only spent 5 mins making so obv its not 100% accurate.)





Air intake into the fans is not a problem as there is plenty of air to be had between the two fans.


----------



## Gregory14

right on! thanks for the illustration. You are the expert when it comes to your machine. I can see that.

My VRM right now is 35c, not too hot to touch. I'm doing the same thing with the side fans, blowing at the VRM/NB. But its probably way louder at 4000 RPM.


----------



## Liranan

For some reason this 8320 overclocked runs cooler than my 955 at 3.5. Does anyone know why?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> For some reason this 8320 overclocked runs cooler than my 955 at 3.5. Does anyone know why?


955 is 45nm and 8320 is 32nm


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> 955 is 45nm and 8320 is 32nm


I thought doubling the cores and higher speed would increase power consumption.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I thought doubling the cores and higher speed would increase power consumption.


There are many factors at play. Temperature is not a 1-1 relationship with heat output (power consumption) In this case the die of the 8320 is more spread out than the die of the 955 (315mm^2 vs 255mm^2) so the heat transfer is inherently more efficient, while the process lends to lower power output per core. In tandem these two factors could explain the lower temp despite higher power output.

Lastly, the very simple answer is that the temp sensors could be calibrated differently between the two CPUs.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I thought doubling the cores and higher speed would increase power consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, the very simple answer is that the temp sensors could be calibrated differently between the two CPUs.
Click to expand...

The FX core sensor isn't very accurate below 45c.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> 955 is 45nm and 8320 is 32nm


is it possible to delete this post
How?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> There are many factors at play. Temperature is not a 1-1 relationship with heat output (power consumption) In this case the die of the 8320 is more spread out than the die of the 955 (315mm^2 vs 255mm^2) so the heat transfer is inherently more efficient, while the process lends to lower power output per core. In tandem these two factors could explain the lower temp despite higher power output.
> 
> Lastly, the very simple answer is that the temp sensors could be calibrated differently between the two CPUs.


Thanks for the explanation, now I understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The FX core sensor isn't very accurate below 45c.


Considering my CPU idles at 25C sometimes with ambient being 30 at least I'm aware of this notorious bug.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have an 120mm blue LED fan blowing on my VRM's and they never get hot, i had this since the UD5 and had good results with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should've specified I need a fan smaller than a 120 likely under 100 mm as I don't have the space for a larger fan as the motherboard is mounted a little high in this case so no room unless I take out the rear exhaust and mount it on the back side... but still no guarantee it would fit
Click to expand...

Well if that is the case why don't you find your stock cooler and use the fan from it. It is 70mm. I got a Delta 70mm and it revs all the way to 7000RPM. However it never usually goes above 4000 and at that speed it is still fairly quiet.

I would also recommend a back side socket fan as well.


@hurricane28 I see you like Aerocool Sharks as well!







I love mine!







Not really noisy and they push a fair amount of air!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well if that is the case why don't you find your stock cooler and use the fan from it. It is 70mm. I got a Delta 70mm and it revs all the way to 7000RPM. However it never usually goes above 4000 and at that speed it is still fairly quiet


stock fan is on the back of socket has been for three months or so... mine normally runs around 4750 to 5200 under load...with my phanteks air cooler socket and core were within 10c of each other at all times with the h220x installed it is 15-22c difference under load both having that stock fan at the back that's why I'm trying to get me one bigger or two smaller fans until I can get the better case and possibly a Saber board


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @hurricane28 I see you like Aerocool Sharks as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really noisy and they push a fair amount of air!


Yeah man, i like those fans, they are fairly quiet and move a decent amount of air. I also have 2 CM sickleflow fans and they move even more air and are very quiet as well.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @hurricane28 I see you like Aerocool Sharks as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really noisy and they push a fair amount of air!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, i like those fans, they are fairly quiet and move a decent amount of air. I also have 2 CM sickleflow fans and they move even more air and are very quiet as well.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have mine 140mm. But I am resisting the urge to swap them out for DS 140's.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I have mine 140mm. But I am resisting the urge to swap them out for DS 140's.


do you use them on your heat sink or something? And why swapping it for DS 140's?

I am still looking for some affordable 120mm fans for my H100i.. i was thinking of getting the Noctua industrial ones but they are way to expensive IMO.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, now I understand.
> Considering my CPU idles at 25C sometimes with ambient being 30 at least I'm aware of this notorious bug.


I see posts all the time where people claim to idle at like 8 degrees Celsius. Like their Hyper 212 EVO has a chiller in it or something.


----------



## Morales2142PL

I own a FX-8350 and it's a really good CPU. I noticed 10-20 fps increase from Phenom II x4 955. I checked the temps with Core Temp and it idles at 10C and at load it is 60C. I heard though that the temp sensors on the CPU suck.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morales2142PL*
> 
> I own a FX-8350 and it's a really good CPU. I noticed 10-20 fps increase from Phenom II x4 955. I checked the temps with Core Temp and it idles at 10C and at load it is 60C. I heard though that the temp sensors on the CPU suck.


If it idles at 10 Celcius you ambient temp must be pretty low. That is about 50 Fahraneheit I do believe. The sensors are very accurate after 40C. mdocod and Damric know this stuff.


----------



## ebduncan

Why are people talking about the temp sensor on the FX chips? FX chips do not have a temperature sensor. The Cpu core temp is calculated.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Why are people talking about the temp sensor on the FX chips? FX chips do not have a temperature sensor. The Cpu core temp is calculated.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide


It is all semantics. The temp is the temp no matter how its read or calculated etc... No one here is claiming to be a hardware engineer.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> It is all semantics. The temp is the temp no matter how its read or calculated etc... No one here is claiming to be a hardware engineer.


OK? your statement makes no sense. I gave you information on how the cpu core temp is calculated. AMD own slides refer to this either accept the bit of truth you were told or ignore it. You don't need to be a engineer to be able to read the information widely available on AMD's own site or a forum such as this one.

You cannot measure the CPU Idle temp on a FX processor to any degree of accuracy either. Best methods would be a thermal probe attached to the cpu with a small section the IHS removed so the cooler can still sit properly. Second method is to monitor the Socket temp, as core idle temp and socket temp are going to be VERY close.


----------



## Mega Man

As usual he is correct


----------



## floydstime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> OK? your statement makes no sense. I gave you information on how the cpu core temp is calculated. AMD own slides refer to this either accept the bit of truth you were told or ignore it. You don't need to be a engineer to be able to read the information widely available on AMD's own site or a forum such as this one.
> 
> You cannot measure the CPU Idle temp on a FX processor to any degree of accuracy either. Best methods would be a thermal probe attached to the cpu with a small section the IHS removed so the cooler can still sit properly. Second method is to monitor the Socket temp, as core idle temp and socket temp are going to be VERY close.


This has been verified by AMD several times, I found numerous placed across the internet that say to pay zero attention to the core temp and to use AMD Overdrive when stress testing. Apparently AMD calculates temperature through "Thermal Margin," which is read backwards to how we normally read computer temperature. Think of it as a margin of error, as the CPU idles the thermal margin will read 50-60c, but under load it reads 25-30c. Apparently this means that under load and water cooled, the CPU itself has a margin of 25 to 30c before it cooks itself. However, the socket temps apparently still have their limit. So from what understand, the CPU under water cooling can handle some pretty extreme loads, but you can still risk frying your board going past 70c on the socket, hence the VRM fans which was what I came here for help on in the first place. Thank you for the post ebduncan!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floydstime*
> 
> This has been verified by AMD several times, I found numerous placed across the internet that say to pay zero attention to the core temp and to use AMD Overdrive when stress testing. Apparently AMD calculates temperature through "*Thermal Margin*," which is read backwards to how we normally read computer temperature. Think of it as a margin of error, as the CPU idles the thermal margin will read 50-60c, but under load it reads 25-30c. Apparently this means that under load and water cooled, the CPU itself has a margin of 25 to 30c before it cooks itself. However, the socket temps apparently still have their limit. So from what understand, the CPU under water cooling can handle some pretty extreme loads, but you can still risk frying your board going past 70c on the socket, hence the VRM fans which was what I came here for help on in the first place. Thank you for the post ebduncan!!!


Thermal Margin has just been recently added to AOD. It was displaying temperatures before the latest update. In that update, they also raised the thermal envelop to 70+ instead of previously followed 60+ on the cores. FYI

It's a feature they copied or at least mimic'd from Core Temp used in Intels.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

OK finally got the fan over the vrms it wasnt easy and i will have to mod the side panel so it will go back on if it helps but.. heres what i got 
shh i know about the dust








Edit: so I did some testing it seems on a 10 run very high on ibt it dropped about 6c on socket but I can't seem to get 4.6 stable I have bios set to 1.513 which according to hwinfo64 drops to about 1.336 as a minimum avg of 1.4...I only have two more notches on my vcore settings...my cpu/NB is set to 1.20

If i set my voltage offset to +50mv it keeps voltages closer to bios target but at seemingly any voltage the offset increases socket temp by alot

UPDATE: by stroke of luck i ran across the fact that i had a bios update available... after updating it i had to reset a bunch of settings but it seems that w/e was done did help a little with my vdroop and the voltage doesnt vary as much during heavy load.. however ive noticed the temps are a bit more probably due to higher voltages with less droop down into nearly unstable voltages...getting better and more consistent runs on ibt as well with same settings..

Im thinking i might need a remount... i havent seen any air bubbles in the res or heard any bubbles in the loop however i didnt disassemble the loop i found a way to install it as is when i realized the hoses wouldnt be long enough to do it the way i wanted... my temps seem high to me for the settings and the fans i have hitting the socket and vrms... is it possible that my vrm sink isnt contacting the vrms and causing excess heat to not be removed? heres the temps with the last ibt run


As an aside what happened to the posts that were here earlier...I seen five posts under musimus post about aod now they are gone?


----------



## Gereti

Got my FX-8350 today, maby i should put it to pc, but i'm too lazy now to do that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> As an aside what happened to the posts that were here earlier...I seen five posts under musimus post about aod now they are gone?


Mods took care of the nuisances. Lol


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Got my FX-8350 today, maby i should put it to pc, but i'm too lazy now to do that


Remember to put the SP120s back on the H80i too


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thermal Margin has just been recently added to AOD. It was displaying temperatures before the latest update. In that update, they also raised the thermal envelop to 70+ instead of previously followed 60+ on the cores. FYI
> 
> It's a feature they copied or at least mimic'd from Core Temp used in Intels.


It's been mentioned several times that AMD have raised the max temperature from 60 to 70 but I can't find a link to it. Can you please provide one?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thermal Margin has just been recently added to AOD. It was displaying temperatures before the latest update. In that update, they also raised the thermal envelop to 70+ instead of previously followed 60+ on the cores. FYI
> 
> It's a feature they copied or at least mimic'd from Core Temp used in Intels.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been mentioned several times that AMD have raised the max temperature from 60 to 70 but I can't find a link to it. Can you please provide one?
Click to expand...

Just get AMD Overdrive.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> It's been mentioned several times that AMD have raised the max temperature from 60 to 70 but I can't find a link to it. Can you please provide one?


Download AMD Overdrive.
Run a test and check the status. Nice to open HWInfo at the same time.

If HWinfo shows you temp at 50, thermal margin shown on AOD would be 20+..


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> It's been mentioned several times that AMD have raised the max temperature from 60 to 70 but I can't find a link to it. Can you please provide one?


Download AOD and see for yourself ;-)

Edit: nvm


----------



## Wurdl

I just ran a benchmark test for my FX-8350, and I am more confused than ever.
It should be over 9000. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Liranan

AIDA also reports correct temperatures. My core is frequently over 64 when I stress test, with the socket hitting 70. Next month getting a Phanteks, then a new case. Sitting here with both side panels off to feed the cooler more air and it still not enough for this H70 to cool the CPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> AIDA also reports correct temperatures. My core is frequently over 64 when I stress test, with the socket hitting 70. Next month getting a Phanteks, then a new case. Sitting here with both side panels off to feed the cooler more air and it still not enough for this H70 to cool the CPU.


Go for an H110 or H100i. A phanteks will just play around the H70 if not worse.

Been there.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> AIDA also reports correct temperatures. My core is frequently over 64 when I stress test, with the socket hitting 70. Next month getting a Phanteks, then a new case. Sitting here with both side panels off to feed the cooler more air and it still not enough for this H70 to cool the CPU.


If the H70 is a 38mm thick rad like the H80, no air cooler is going to do better than it. If anything it'll be on par.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Remember to put the SP120s back on the H80i too


Done









FX-8350 installed and [email protected] "throw clock's"
memory is overclocked too from 1333mhz to 1600mhz


----------



## Deadboy90

Off topic but has anyone else noticed the crashing prices of USB flash drives? Best buy has 32GB PNY brand sticks for $12 as does micro center. (And for another $1 there you can get a USB 3.0 flash drive of the same size). Anyone know what's going on there?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Off topic but has anyone else noticed the crashing prices of USB flash drives? Best buy has 32GB PNY brand sticks for $12 as does micro center. (And for another $1 there you can get a USB 3.0 flash drive of the same size). Anyone know what's going on there?


I bought a 128GB PNY drive for $50 delivered yesterday actually.

No idea why the prices have dropped but i'm not going to complain


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Download AMD Overdrive.
> Run a test and check the status. Nice to open HWInfo at the same time.
> 
> If HWinfo shows you temp at 50, thermal margin shown on AOD would be 20+..


Here's with running prime. AOD and HWINFO64 are showing the same temp of 29c while stressed..



Here's one at Idle... HWINFO64 does pretty well at temp monitoring..


----------



## mus1mus

Nope top is showing Core at 29

Bottom shows different 29


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope top is showing Core at 29
> 
> Bottom shows different 29


Explain..

I see top as showing core at 29c @ load and bottom showing core at 15c @ idle..

That second large number in HWINFO64 is the VRM temp


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Explain..
> 
> I see top as showing core at 29c @ load and bottom showing core at 15c @ idle..
> 
> That second large number in HWINFO64 is the VRM temp


Ahh.. Did get that the first time.

HWInfo at 29, in AOD shows 41 thermal margin.








my eyes are blurry switching from 1080p TV to 1080p phone..

Scratch the first one.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Explain..
> 
> I see top as showing core at 29c @ load and bottom showing core at 15c @ idle..
> 
> That second large number in HWINFO64 is the VRM temp


I dont see any discrepancies in your SS above, but I hope you arent keeping your home ambient at 59°F


----------



## Gereti

http://valid.canardpc.com/jzinbv


Now i can join this club


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> I dont see any discrepancies in your SS above, but I hope you arent keeping your home ambient at 59°F


I wish it was 59f in the house... It's around 78f right now....


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jzinbv
> 
> 
> Now i can join this club


Very nice... Did you find out your max OC on stock voltage?

Mine will do 4.5 at stock voltage prime stable...


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go for an H110 or H100i. A phanteks will just play around the H70 if not worse.
> 
> Been there.


According to reviews the Phanteks competes with the H100i easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If the H70 is a 38mm thick rad like the H80, no air cooler is going to do better than it. If anything it'll be on par.


After the disappointment that is this H70 don't want to get another Corsair AIO.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Very nice... Did you find out your max OC on stock voltage?
> 
> Mine will do 4.5 at stock voltage prime stable...


Haven't tested it, i had too much hurry to go test BF4


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I have mine 140mm. But I am resisting the urge to swap them out for DS 140's.
> 
> 
> 
> do you use them on your heat sink or something? And why swapping it for DS 140's?
> 
> I am still looking for some affordable 120mm fans for my H100i.. i was thinking of getting the Noctua industrial ones but they are way to expensive IMO.
Click to expand...

I am using 4 of them on my XSPC EX280 radiator in P/P. I like them. But if I remember correctly. I read that the DS's had better pressure than the Sharks and similar max airflow but lower noise levels. If you are looking for cheap 120's that are very good I recommend Jetflo's all the way. But they can be a bit noisy at max speed. And that is becuse they outperform their specs. They rated for 2000RPM and mine do 2300RPM at full speed!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go for an H110 or H100i. A phanteks will just play around the H70 if not worse.
> 
> Been there.
> 
> 
> 
> According to reviews the Phanteks competes with the H100i easily.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If the H70 is a 38mm thick rad like the H80, no air cooler is going to do better than it. If anything it'll be on par.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the disappointment that is this H70 don't want to get another Corsair AIO.
Click to expand...

mounting large air coolers on the CHVFZ can be a pain FYI the vrm heat sink can get in the way a bit.

take a look at the mounting hardware before buying


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> According to reviews the Phanteks competes with the H100i easily.
> After the disappointment that is this H70 don't want to get another Corsair AIO.


Air cooling depends on good air flow through the case. If the hot air is just recirculating around inside the case it will run hot. Some months ago I installed a Silverstone TD03 and saw max temps go from 63C to 78C on a 9590. I'm back on air with no intention on spending mega bucks for a water system.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go for an H110 or H100i. A phanteks will just play around the H70 if not worse.
> 
> Been there.
> 
> 
> 
> According to reviews the Phanteks competes with the H100i easily.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If the H70 is a 38mm thick rad like the H80, no air cooler is going to do better than it. If anything it'll be on par.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the disappointment that is this H70 don't want to get another Corsair AIO.
Click to expand...

You can be as disappointed as you like, I'm not telling you what to buy just warning you ahead of time. Neither cooler will get you past 4.7-4.8Ghz, they are equal.

Also people don't test coolers on a well OC'd FX chip. Im telling you now AIOs have the edge due to the massive thermal load. It balances them out. Rule of thumb in this thread is that thin 120mm rad = single tower air, thick 120/thin 240 rad = dual tower air, think 240 rad and beyond are better, and you'll need a full loop to get farther than that.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mounting large air coolers on the CHVFZ can be a pain FYI the vrm heat sink can get in the way a bit.
> 
> take a look at the mounting hardware before buying


The Z and non-Z are the same boards, the Z just has a few extra's. Think large coolers like the Phanteks should be OK.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can be as disappointed as you like, I'm not telling you what to buy just warning you ahead of time. Neither cooler will get you past 4.7-4.8Ghz, they are equal.
> 
> Also people don't test coolers on a well OC'd FX chip. Im telling you now AIOs have the edge due to the massive thermal load. It balances them out. Rule of thumb in this thread is that thin 120mm rad = single tower air, thick 120/thin 240 rad = dual tower air, think 240 rad and beyond are better, and you'll need a full loop to get farther than that.


Not intending to set records, I want a cooler that performs better than this H70. I know the H80 isn't that much better already and I've looked at the H100i but thanks for the information.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mounting large air coolers on the CHVFZ can be a pain FYI the vrm heat sink can get in the way a bit.
> 
> take a look at the mounting hardware before buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Z and non-Z are the same boards, the Z just has a few extra's. Think large coolers like the Phanteks should be OK.
Click to expand...

just sharing my experience with dual tower air coolers on a similar board. be braced for some fiddling regardless.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also people don't test coolers on a well OC'd FX chip. Im telling you now AIOs have the edge due to the massive thermal load. It balances them out. Rule of thumb in this thread is that thin 120mm rad = single tower air, thick 120/thin 240 rad = dual tower air, think 240 rad and beyond are better, and you'll need a full loop to get farther than that.


That's it in a nushell, if you wanna run with the big dogs you need big toys.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm in the same boat with the others.

Came from an air cooler myself but skipped AIOs.

I would at least recommend the silver arrow extremes for their high speed fans. If you can stand their 2500 rpm whoosh. They can compete with AIOs but noise granting you upgrade the fans.

The reason I'm not going back to air even though I still have SA is that they're PITA to install, too big, and are less performing than water. Especially with these chips. I'd like at least 4.8GHz as the jump from 4.7- 4.8 is worth it performance wise.

If you're done with corsair AIOs, look at other alternatives. H220 is one. Better built. Higher performance pump..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm in the same boat with the others.
> 
> Came from an air cooler myself but skipped AIOs.
> 
> I would at least recommend the silver arrow extremes for their high speed fans. If you can stand their 2500 rpm whoosh. They can compete with AIOs but noise granting you upgrade the fans.
> 
> The reason I'm not going back to air even though I still have SA is that they're PITA to install, too big, and are less performing than water. Especially with these chips. I'd like at least 4.8GHz as the jump from 4.7- 4.8 is worth it performance wise.
> 
> If you're done with corsair AIOs, look at other alternatives. *H220X* is one. Better built. Higher performance pump..


Fixed









with the X variant (the new one with the MUCH better pump) if you still choose a air cooler you can put your gpu(s) in that loop to make your case ambients a little lower.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Man, people used to get shredded on the LC forums for advocating a CPU loop on a 240 rad... now its commonplace. Go 3 fan rad or go home if you want a CPU loop that performs, and even then it wont be quiet.


----------



## ebduncan

The Value of the XSPC RX240 kit, or similar kit is to high. Why buy a AIO cooler for the same price as you can buy a full custom loop. If your overclocking and want to get the most out of your chip esp a FX chip you need to put it under water. The AIO coolers are a good starting point for starters, but they still lack the extreme performance needed to take the FX chips to the edge. Considering the price difference between the AIO coolers and a kit such as the XSPC Raystorm kit it doesn't make much sense to go with the AIO option.


----------



## By-Tor

I have never used AIO water coolers, but love custom loops. I have 2 separate loops in my case, a CPU with a 360 rad and a GPU with a 240 rad and this works very well for my setup..

Custom watercooling is like a hobby within a hobby...


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The Value of the XSPC RX240 kit, or similar kit is to high. Why buy a AIO cooler for the same price as you can buy a full custom loop. If your overclocking and want to get the most out of your chip esp a FX chip you need to put it under water. The AIO coolers are a good starting point for starters, but they still lack the extreme performance needed to take the FX chips to the edge. Considering the price difference between the AIO coolers and a kit such as the XSPC Raystorm kit it doesn't make much sense to go with the AIO option.


They are far easier to maintain than custom loops and the chance of botching it and consigning your system to tear heaven is minimal.

That Raystorm kit is twice the price of the H220-X here.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> They are far easier to maintain than custom loops and the chance of botching it and consigning your system to tear heaven is minimal.
> 
> That Raystorm kit is twice the price of the H220-X here.


This, and unless I was a water cooling hobbyist, the raystorm kit is a crappy deal, especially when buying something like a FX 8 core. You could just go with the H220-X(or even less) instead and grab a 4790k with that price difference...would get more performance for your $$$


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
if were talking watercooling loops, can you put mineral oil in it instead of water please?
mineral oil is non conductive, sound better than water as no damage due to leaks.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> if were talking watercooling loops, can you put mineral oil in it instead of water please?
> mineral oil is non conductive, sound better than water as no damage due to leaks.


Not sure about mineral oil, but if it's like Distilled water which is also non conductive it becomes conductive when it comes in contact with the metal on the water blocks.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> They are far easier to maintain than custom loops and the chance of botching it and consigning your system to tear heaven is minimal.
> 
> That Raystorm kit is twice the price of the H220-X here.


Raystorm kit is only like 10-20$ more here. You put the dead water in with distilled water and it will last years.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25187/ex-wat-327/Swiftech_H220-X_Expandable_All-In-One_Liquid_Cooling_Kit.html

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2174
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> This, and unless I was a water cooling hobbyist, the raystorm kit is a crappy deal, especially when buying something like a FX 8 core. You could just go with the H220-X(or even less) instead and grab a 4790k with that price difference...would get more performance for your $$$


Same as above you can get the raystorm for few dollars more. I was just explaining that it takes a custom water loop to get the most out of the FX. Most people on this thread ALREADY have the FX chip so your comparison is mute.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Raystorm kit is only like 10-20$ more here. You put the dead water in with distilled water and it will last years.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25187/ex-wat-327/Swiftech_H220-X_Expandable_All-In-One_Liquid_Cooling_Kit.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2174
> Same as above you can get the raystorm for few dollars more. I was just explaining that it takes a custom water loop to get the most out of the FX. Most people on this thread ALREADY have the FX chip so your comparison is mute.


Ah, that's actually really good pricing. Tempting









But I still stand that it isn't "bang for the buck" performance, water cooling rarely is. It is an easy upgrade if you already have vishera though...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> They are far easier to maintain than custom loops and the chance of botching it and consigning your system to tear heaven is minimal.
> 
> That Raystorm kit is twice the price of the H220-X here.
> 
> 
> 
> Raystorm kit is only like 10-20$ more here. You put the dead water in with distilled water and it will last years.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25187/ex-wat-327/Swiftech_H220-X_Expandable_All-In-One_Liquid_Cooling_Kit.html
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21235/ex-wat-270/XSPC_Raystorm_750_EX240_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_New_Rev_4_Pump_Included_w_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2174
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> This, and unless I was a water cooling hobbyist, the raystorm kit is a crappy deal, especially when buying something like a FX 8 core. You could just go with the H220-X(or even less) instead and grab a 4790k with that price difference...would get more performance for your $$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as above you can get the raystorm for few dollars more. I was just explaining that it takes a custom water loop to get the most out of the FX. Most people on this thread ALREADY have the FX chip so your comparison is mute.
Click to expand...

I love my Raystorm kit. Got the EX280 kit with the 750 pump. Decided to expand to the GPU's and added another 360mm of rad. Love it. Also overvolted the pump to 15V for extra flow and it works a charm I tell ya!

I run my CPU at 5GHz. Ambient temps are starting to go up here in SA as we approach spring. But my CPU core still has not seen above 60 during game play. (Depending on the fan speed I set) And my GPU's run at 1040MHz core and 1230MHz memory with 1270mv (30mv less than what I needed for 1000/1200 on air) and they depending on the fan speed as well never go above 48 and 46C respectively!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Lol, who has leaks? Don't even worry about them... Been watercooling for like 10 years now and never had a leak.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Not sure about mineral oil, but if it's like Distilled water which is also non conductive it becomes conductive when it comes in contact with the metal on the water blocks.


oh, ok thanks, I did not know distilled water was non conductive, ill use that when I get one, sometime in the future( hope end next month).
might finally get to overclock.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> oh, ok thanks, I did not know distilled water was non conductive, ill use that when I get one, sometime in the future( hope end next month).
> might finally get to overclock.


I only use Distilled water and a couple of drops of PT Nuke in my loops which is a biocide to kill anything trying to grow in the loop... I use black tubing and it runs great.. If you want colored loops, buy pre-colored tubing that looks much better..

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/peptcobi1.html

If using 1/2" barbs you can get a much better fit using 7/16" tubing..
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xspctubing.html


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> if were talking watercooling loops, can you put mineral oil in it instead of water please?
> mineral oil is non conductive, sound better than water as no damage due to leaks.


Wouldn't mineral oil be thicker making it harder to pump through the loop? And I don't think mineral oil will evaporate like distilled water will in the event of a leak.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

You would never ever ever want to use mineral oil in a loop. It would perform terribly in flow and heat transport capabilities. Dont even think about it and I'm not going to get into a more detailed explanation.

You can run a mineral oil submerged PC but that's a different ball game.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I only use Distilled water and a couple of drops of PT Nuke in my loops which is a biocide to kill anything trying to grow in the loop... I use black tubing and it runs great.. If you want colored loops, buy pre-colored tubing that looks much better..
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/peptcobi1.html
> *
> If using 1/2" barbs you can get a much better fit using 7/16" tubing..*
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xspctubing.html


yes itll be as tight as a nun's crack lol which isnt a bad thing









i prefer 1/2 tube for 1/2 barbs and use a decent clamp


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes itll be as tight as a nun's crack lol which isnt a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer 1/2 tube for 1/2 barbs and use a decent clamp


Yeah thats tight....

I just use zip ties and a zip tie gun....

http://store.cableorganizer.com/p-76247-cable-tie-tool-for-min-int-std-ties-adjustable-tension.aspx?gclid=CP7y8ejMtsACFa_m7AodkCEA7Q


----------



## mfknjadagr8

alright so this is what im looking at buying i think it will help take this setup i have to the proper level it should be..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877&cm_re=asus_sabertooth-_-13-131-877-_-Product
Is rev 2.0 any better than initial and if so what is revised?
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
I was looking at the cooler master stacker 935 but despite it being called haf series it just seems extremely light in the airflow department... that said the one thing i dont like about the above case is the passthrough style for the usb 3.0 front panel....is there an adapter that would allow me to connect it to the internal header on the mobo? what do you guys think?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes itll be as tight as a nun's crack lol which isnt a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer 1/2 tube for 1/2 barbs and use a decent clamp


I put 3/8" -5/8" tube over 1/2" bitspower barbs (the largest on the market) All it takes is a heat gun and some elbow grease and no clamps necessary.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG

This is my very first shot at a stable OC.... cant really do anything interesting until I get some good ram, which is coming tuesday.

Pretty nice temps and voltage I think.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> This, and unless I was a water cooling hobbyist, the raystorm kit is a crappy deal, especially when buying something like a FX 8 core. You could just go with the H220-X(or even less) instead and grab a 4790k with that price difference...would get more performance for your $$$


If you already have the FX chip, the only thing you can do to get more performance per dollar is to upgrade the cooling and not switching to another platform. That has been discussed for quite a while.

It's cool if you don't have one yet and prefers to run your Intel on stock cooler







Once you consider the cost of a decent air cooler, the price difference widens and would almost balance out if not moar than what you can achieve with the FX + 240mm CL. Also worth mentioning that decent Z87 and Z97 boards are still more expensive 990 FX topdogs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> oh, ok thanks, I did not know distilled water was non conductive, ill use that when I get one, sometime in the future( hope end next month).
> might finally get to overclock.


Distilled is non-conductive to a certain degree. Open it up and leave there for a day or two, the state changes.
Discussed by Martin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> alright so this is what im looking at buying i think it will help take this setup i have to the proper level it should be..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877&cm_re=asus_sabertooth-_-13-131-877-_-Product
> Is rev 2.0 any better than initial and if so what is revised?
> and
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
> I was looking at the cooler master stacker 935 but despite it being called haf series it just seems extremely light in the airflow department... that said the one thing i dont like about the above case is the passthrough style for the usb 3.0 front panel....is there an adapter that would allow me to connect it to the internal header on the mobo? what do you guys think?


No transparent side Window.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you already have the FX chip, the only thing you can do to get more performance per dollar is to upgrade the cooling and not switching to another platform. That has been discussed for quite a while.
> 
> It's cool if you don't have one yet and prefers to run your Intel on stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you consider the cost of a decent air cooler, the price difference widens and would almost balance out if not moar than what you can achieve with the FX + 240mm CL. Also worth mentioning that decent Z87 and Z97 boards are still more expensive 990 FX topdogs.


I never said better cooling isn't worth it, I merely meant that theres a point where it can start to cost a lot more than its worth for just a few hundred MHz more. IMHO the H80i is the best bang for the buck cooler for vishera, as it can easily take it to 4.7-4.8Ghz, and even handle a 9590. And no, the 990FX "topdogs" are way more than where you start to see decent Z87 and Z97 boards. What if I said you can max out a 4690k on a board like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157501 ?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No transparent side Window.


Damn you just made me rethink my case choice AGAIN







i hadnt looked at that one i checked out the primo but it was a bit more than id like to spend... nice find... ive got some thinking to do







I could buy me a couple of good fans with the savings to add to help with airflow.. will probably use this case to put old pc in for fiancee to have a smaller case as the ultra case its in is way to large for whats inside and only has spot for 2 fans total


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> AIDA also reports correct temperatures. My core is frequently over 64 when I stress test, with the socket hitting 70. Next month getting a Phanteks, then a new case. Sitting here with both side panels off to feed the cooler more air and it still not enough for this H70 to cool the CPU.


what exactly is your point. we could of told you this, as they are reading the same sensors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mounting large air coolers on the CHVFZ can be a pain FYI the vrm heat sink can get in the way a bit.
> 
> take a look at the mounting hardware before buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Z and non-Z are the same boards, the Z just has a few extra's. Think large coolers like the Phanteks should be OK.
Click to expand...

no, they really are not, all the way down to the trace layout,

the z is better, but not worth the upgrade going from a non z to a z
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's,
> if were talking watercooling loops, can you put mineral oil in it instead of water please?
> mineral oil is non conductive, sound better than water as no damage due to leaks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SNiiPE_DoGG*
> 
> You would never ever ever want to use mineral oil in a loop. It would perform terribly in flow and heat transport capabilities. Dont even think about it and I'm not going to get into a more detailed explanation.
> 
> You can run a mineral oil submerged PC but that's a different ball game.


this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> alright so this is what im looking at buying i think it will help take this setup i have to the proper level it should be..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877&cm_re=asus_sabertooth-_-13-131-877-_-Product
> Is rev 2.0 any better than initial and if so what is revised?
> and
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147053
> I was looking at the cooler master stacker 935 but despite it being called haf series it just seems extremely light in the airflow department... that said the one thing i dont like about the above case is the passthrough style for the usb 3.0 front panel....is there an adapter that would allow me to connect it to the internal header on the mobo? what do you guys think?


i would recommend the r2, more frills ( that are awesome IE the direct button ) and uefi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> oh, ok thanks, I did not know distilled water was non conductive, ill use that when I get one, sometime in the future( hope end next month).
> might finally get to overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distilled is non-conductive to a certain degree. Open it up and leave there for a day or two, the state changes.
> Discussed by Martin.
Click to expand...

tyvm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you already have the FX chip, the only thing you can do to get more performance per dollar is to upgrade the cooling and not switching to another platform. That has been discussed for quite a while.
> 
> It's cool if you don't have one yet and prefers to run your Intel on stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you consider the cost of a decent air cooler, the price difference widens and would almost balance out if not moar than what you can achieve with the FX + 240mm CL. Also worth mentioning that decent Z87 and Z97 boards are still more expensive 990 FX topdogs.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said better cooling isn't worth it, I merely meant that theres a point where it can start to cost a lot more than its worth for just a few hundred MHz more. IMHO the H80i is the best bang for the buck cooler for vishera, as it can easily take it to 4.7-4.8Ghz, and even handle a 9590. And no, the 990FX "topdogs" are way more than where you start to see decent Z87 and Z97 boards. What if I said you can max out a 4690k on a board like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157501 ?
Click to expand...

i would say intel needs to work on making their chips more resilient >.>


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I never said better cooling isn't worth it, I merely meant that theres a point where it can start to cost a lot more than its worth for just a few hundred MHz more. IMHO the H80i is the best bang for the buck cooler for vishera, as it can easily take it to 4.7-4.8Ghz, and even handle a 9590. And no, the 990FX "topdogs" are way more than where you start to see decent Z87 and Z97 boards. What if I said you can max out a 4690k on a board like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157501 ?


You started with the 4790K. Please stick with it as we're not speaking of an i5 here to prove your performance per dollar point. Even then, a 4690K still costs more than an 8-core FX. If you balance out the board, they will somewhat cost the same. And you know for sure the only way an i5 would beat an Octa-FX is with single threaded apps and benchmarks.









Also note, a decent board will be able to give a workout for the i7. If you intented to include the i5 so you can slim down the pricing, I might as well bring in the UD3 that can fully max out the 6300.









That Fatality can only give you a single-card PCIe 3.0 at X16 mode, the other at what? PCIe 2.0 at X4 mode







. I don't even see a point on that being decent. When a UD3 can support 2 cards to run at PCIe 2.0 at X16. Who gets the last









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Damn you just made me rethink my case choice AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hadnt looked at that one i checked out the primo but it was a bit more than id like to spend... nice find... ive got some thinking to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could buy me a couple of good fans with the savings to add to help with airflow.. will probably use this case to put old pc in for fiancee to have a smaller case as the ultra case its in is way to large for whats inside and only has spot for 2 fans total


ISHHH GAWD ISHNT IT?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> I never said better cooling isn't worth it, I merely meant that theres a point where it can start to cost a lot more than its worth for just a few hundred MHz more. IMHO the H80i is the best bang for the buck cooler for vishera, as it can easily take it to 4.7-4.8Ghz, and even handle a 9590. And no, the 990FX "topdogs" are way more than where you start to see decent Z87 and Z97 boards. What if I said you can max out a 4690k on a board like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157501 ?
> 
> 
> 
> You started with the 4790K. Please stick with it as we're not speaking of an i5 here to prove your performance per dollar point. Even then, a 4690K still costs more than an 8-core FX. If you balance out the board, they will somewhat cost the same. And you know for sure the only way an i5 would beat an Octa-FX is with single threaded apps and benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note, a decent board will be able to maximize the i7. If you intented to include the i5 so you can slim down the pricing, I might as well bring in the UD3 that can fully max out the 6300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Fatality can only give you a single-card PCIe 3.0 at X16 mode, the other at what? PCIe 2.0 at X4 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't even see a point on that being decent. *When a UD3 can support 2 cards to run at PCIe 2.0 at X16. Who gets the last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Damn you just made me rethink my case choice AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hadnt looked at that one i checked out the primo but it was a bit more than id like to spend... nice find... ive got some thinking to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could buy me a couple of good fans with the savings to add to help with airflow.. will probably use this case to put old pc in for fiancee to have a smaller case as the ultra case its in is way to large for whats inside and only has spot for 2 fans total
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ISHHH GAWD ISHNT IT?
Click to expand...

Intel, because PCI-e 3.0 x8 is faster than 2.0 x16, and they can do it with fewer traces which cost less.

For that particular board though... It's just really bad. It even does the Fatal1ty name shame.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You started with the 4790K. Please stick with it as we're not speaking of an i5 here to prove your performance per dollar point. Even then, a 4690K still costs more than an 8-core FX. If you balance out the board, they will somewhat cost the same. And you know for sure the only way an i5 would beat an Octa-FX is with single threaded apps and benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note, a decent board will be able to give a workout for the i7. If you intented to include the i5 so you can slim down the pricing, I might as well bring in the UD3 that can fully max out the 6300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Fatality can only give you a single-card PCIe 3.0 at X16 mode, the other at what? PCIe 2.0 at X4 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't even see a point on that being decent. When a UD3 can support 2 cards to run at PCIe 2.0 at X16. Who gets the last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


That was a typo, but that board can easily get a 4790k maxed out(or at least where half decent cooling can bring it). I'm not arguing that Intel = better for the money lol, I'm running a FX 8320 with decent cooling myself. I just said that custom loops usually aren't worth the money, as a custom loop can take a vishera to 4.8-5.2Ghz, which is not much more than a H80i. At that point, you may as well just get the H80i and put more money towards the CPU or another part of the system. Again, I'm not trying to compare Intel and AMD, just talking about low gains for too much money


----------



## mus1mus

Agreed.









*"When a UD3 can support 2 cards to run at PCIe 2.0 at X16. Who gets the last







"* Is not true for all Z97 or Z87 boards. But to call the board on subject a decent one, NO. Right?


----------



## LordOfTots

I didn't even notice the PCI thing lol, actually a good point. I'm actually surprised the UD3 supports that, I knew it was good for the money, but not that good


----------



## mus1mus

The newer UD3s are not that good for the Octas as well..







Especially for High Clocks and Low binned chips.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The newer UD3s are not that good for the Octas as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for High Clocks and Low binned chips.


Ah, so better for the 6 cores then. IMHO the M5A99FX Pro 2.0 is the best bang for the buck 990FX board







it can handle a FX 9590, given good airflow on the VRM's


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> That was a typo, but that board can easily get a 4790k maxed out(or at least where half decent cooling can bring it). I'm not arguing that Intel = better for the money lol, I'm running a FX 8320 with decent cooling myself. I just said that custom loops usually aren't worth the money, as a custom loop can take a vishera to 4.8-5.2Ghz, which is not much more than a H80i. At that point, you may as well just get the H80i and put more money towards the CPU or another part of the system. Again, I'm not trying to compare Intel and AMD, just talking about low gains for too much money


Owning a fatality killer board albeit 990fx board i must agree with kyad... they really do put the fatality name to shame... this thing is so hard to get and keep my overclocks stable due to the vdroop and inconsistancy in vdroop i dunno if the Xxx boards have llc and the like of options but from an overclocking standpoint these boards are pretty lax... i have to say if you arent overclocking much it does fine... but seeing an overclock of over 900 on this one is being quite the challenge... im getting around .14 to .17 vdroop from the bios setting to the under load which often doesnt droop consistantly with load so its getting very hard to gauge how high a voltage i need to be ibt stable with it for instance when pushing for 4.6+ with my 8320 i have had it set to 1.512 in the bios and still seeing around 1.35 under load in windows... since the board only goes to 1.55 hard locked there you go i would never hit 4.8 OR 5.0 with this board EVER..

Supposedly this board will do 3 pcie at x16 2.0 but i will never see if thats true or not.. also price hasnt dropped enough on the m.2 to make it an option for me although it does catch my eye...the killer NIC option i must admit i like it helps my ping in alot of games by a pretty good margin of 40ms or so which is good for a simple hardware difference...120 to 80 is a pretty significant change


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> That was a typo, but that board can easily get a 4790k maxed out(or at least where half decent cooling can bring it). I'm not arguing that Intel = better for the money lol, I'm running a FX 8320 with decent cooling myself. I just said that custom loops usually aren't worth the money, as a custom loop can take a vishera to 4.8-5.2Ghz, which is not much more than a H80i. At that point, you may as well just get the H80i and put more money towards the CPU or another part of the system. Again, I'm not trying to compare Intel and AMD, just talking about low gains for too much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owning a fatality killer board albeit 990fx board i must agree with kyad... they really do put the fatality name to shame... this thing is so hard to get and keep my overclocks stable due to the vdroop and inconsistancy in vdroop i dunno if the Xxx boards have llc and the like of options but from an overclocking standpoint these boards are pretty lax... i have to say if you arent overclocking much it does fine... but seeing an overclock of over 900 on this one is being quite the challenge... im getting around .14 to .17 vdroop from the bios setting to the under load which often doesnt droop consistantly with load so its getting very hard to gauge how high a voltage i need to be ibt stable with it for instance when pushing for 4.6+ with my 8320 i have had it set to 1.512 in the bios and still seeing around 1.35 under load in windows... since the board only goes to 1.55 hard locked there you go i would never hit 4.8 OR 5.0 with this board EVER..
> 
> Supposedly this board will do 3 pcie at x16 2.0 but i will never see if thats true or not.. also price hasnt dropped enough on the m.2 to make it an option for me although it does catch my eye...the killer NIC option i must admit i like it helps my ping in alot of games by a pretty good margin of 40ms or so which is good for a simple hardware difference...120 to 80 is a pretty significant change
Click to expand...

Not to be a jerk, but I was speaking of the Intel board in question. Fatal1ty in general is never top notch, but that one managed to drag the name down even harder.

And no, your board only has 42 PCI-e lanes, and 32 of those for the GPU slots. It'll run in x16/x8/x8.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not to be a jerk, but I was speaking of the Intel board in question. Fatal1ty in general is never top notch, but that one managed to drag the name down even harder.
> 
> And no, your board only has 42 PCI-e lanes, and 32 of those for the GPU slots. It'll run in x16/x8/x8.


No youre not i understand what you mean i didnt research the board a whole lot as there wasnt alot of information when i bought it...wouldnt be the first time information on a manufacturers website was wrong but asrocks website says 3 x16 i dunno how that could be when right under it it says crossfire x8, x8,x4 or quad sli x8,x8...
http://www.asrock.com/microsite/Fatal1tyKiller/Fatal1ty%20990FX%20Killer.html
i wish there had been.. wouldve saved me from buying a new board 6 months later ;0


----------



## Mega Man

they are x16slots, that doesnt mean they are wired for x16


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they are x16slots, *that doesnt mean they can work at x16 at the same time (3 of them)*.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what exactly is your point. we could of told you this, as they are reading the same sensors
> no, they really are not, all the way down to the trace layout,
> 
> the z is better, but not worth the upgrade going from a non z to a z


Thanks for the information, didn't know they were entirely different boards. I intend to keep this board till I upgrade to DDR4 as it works fine and was great for the price (second hand for 150 USD).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel, because PCI-e 3.0 x8 is faster than 2.0 x16, and they can do it with fewer traces which cost less.
> 
> For that particular board though... It's just really bad. It even does the Fatal1ty name shame.


PCI-E 3 is unnecessary right now, there is no difference between 2 and 3 as of yet. That will change in the future of course but now it's just a gimmick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> That was a typo, but that board can easily get a 4790k maxed out(or at least where half decent cooling can bring it). I'm not arguing that Intel = better for the money lol, I'm running a FX 8320 with decent cooling myself. I just said that custom loops usually aren't worth the money, as a custom loop can take a vishera to 4.8-5.2Ghz, which is not much more than a H80i. At that point, you may as well just get the H80i and put more money towards the CPU or another part of the system. Again, I'm not trying to compare Intel and AMD, just talking about low gains for too much money


You don't see people buying cheap coolers for Intel systems and expensive ones for AMD, thus the price difference remains and considering the very small price difference between an H80i and an H100i only those whose cases can't accommodate an H100i should go for an H80, otherwise there is no point.


----------



## Mega Man

also to note

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL082814&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082814-_-EMC-082814-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13131877-L08B

also on sale

NVM i thought you linked r1 idk why


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what exactly is your point. we could of told you this, as they are reading the same sensors
> no, they really are not, all the way down to the trace layout,
> 
> the z is better, but not worth the upgrade going from a non z to a z
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information, didn't know they were entirely different boards. I intend to keep this board till I upgrade to DDR4 as it works fine and was great for the price (second hand for 150 USD).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel, because PCI-e 3.0 x8 is faster than 2.0 x16, and they can do it with fewer traces which cost less.
> 
> For that particular board though... It's just really bad. It even does the Fatal1ty name shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *PCI-E 3 is unnecessary right now, there is no difference between 2 and 3 as of yet. That will change in the future of course but now it's just a gimmick.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> That was a typo, but that board can easily get a 4790k maxed out(or at least where half decent cooling can bring it). I'm not arguing that Intel = better for the money lol, I'm running a FX 8320 with decent cooling myself. I just said that custom loops usually aren't worth the money, as a custom loop can take a vishera to 4.8-5.2Ghz, which is not much more than a H80i. At that point, you may as well just get the H80i and put more money towards the CPU or another part of the system. Again, I'm not trying to compare Intel and AMD, just talking about low gains for too much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't see people buying cheap coolers for Intel systems and expensive ones for AMD, thus the price difference remains and considering the very small price difference between an H80i and an H100i only those whose cases can't accommodate an H100i should go for an H80, otherwise there is no point.
Click to expand...

Ya no... That is simply not true. PCI-e 3.0 is not just a doubling of the speed, and with AMD's new Crossfire system it's far more important than people give it credit for.

Just picked me up a pair of these; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501007

I would have loved a Jaguar based version, but they either don't exist, don't meet the spec I need, or are too expensive.







I did have a fun told-you-so moment though. Someone was pestering me to get these for the past month (they won't be needed for another few weeks), and I said that it's better to wait if you have that long because who knows when a deal will pop up. 20% off is nice, no?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya no... That is simply not true. PCI-e 3.0 is not just a doubling of the speed, and with AMD's new Crossfire system it's far more important than people give it credit for.
> 
> Just picked me up a pair of these; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501007
> 
> I would have loved a Jaguar based version, but they either don't exist, don't meet the spec I need, or are too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a fun told-you-so moment though. Someone was pestering me to get these for the past month (they won't be needed for another few weeks), and I said that it's better to wait if you have that long because who knows when a deal will pop up. 20% off is nice, no?


The latency reduction of PCI-e 3 is truly that great that it improves multi card setups by a noticeable margin?

How is Bay Trail for every day use? I need a laptop replacement and was thinking a BT tablet over another pretty heavy laptop but the lack of RAM has put me off so far. I've tried the Transformer T100 and it felt pretty smooth but I wasn't able to test it with lots of tabs.


----------



## Mega Man

also i would like to add has anyone tested the 295x2s pcie2.0 vs 3.0 i think that would be interesting


----------



## hurricane28

My new stable score











I really starting to like this board, it looks like it runs a lot cooler than my UD5.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My new stable score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really starting to like this board, it looks like it runs a lot cooler than my UD5.


you should show your overclock with hwinfo then we know what ya running


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what exactly is your point. we could of told you this, as they are reading the same sensors
> no, they really are not, all the way down to the trace layout,
> 
> the z is better, but not worth the upgrade going from a non z to a z
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information, didn't know they were entirely different boards. I intend to keep this board till I upgrade to DDR4 as it works fine and was great for the price (second hand for 150 USD).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel, because PCI-e 3.0 x8 is faster than 2.0 x16, and they can do it with fewer traces which cost less.
> 
> For that particular board though... It's just really bad. It even does the Fatal1ty name shame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *PCI-E 3 is unnecessary right now, there is no difference between 2 and 3 as of yet. That will change in the future of course but now it's just a gimmick.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> That was a typo, but that board can easily get a 4790k maxed out(or at least where half decent cooling can bring it). I'm not arguing that Intel = better for the money lol, I'm running a FX 8320 with decent cooling myself. I just said that custom loops usually aren't worth the money, as a custom loop can take a vishera to 4.8-5.2Ghz, which is not much more than a H80i. At that point, you may as well just get the H80i and put more money towards the CPU or another part of the system. Again, I'm not trying to compare Intel and AMD, just talking about low gains for too much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't see people buying cheap coolers for Intel systems and expensive ones for AMD, thus the price difference remains and considering the very small price difference between an H80i and an H100i only those whose cases can't accommodate an H100i should go for an H80, otherwise there is no point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya no... That is simply not true. PCI-e 3.0 is not just a doubling of the speed, and with AMD's new Crossfire system it's far more important than people give it credit for.
> 
> Just picked me up a pair of these; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501007
> 
> I would have loved a Jaguar based version, but they either don't exist, don't meet the spec I need, or are too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a fun told-you-so moment though. Someone was pestering me to get these for the past month (they won't be needed for another few weeks), and I said that it's better to wait if you have that long because who knows when a deal will pop up. 20% off is nice, no?
Click to expand...

I've got a few applications that cry out for a mini setup like that. It would be easiest to use a touch screen but I'd like the touch screen to connect wirelessly to the mini. I've got the wireless VGA part covered, but do you know of a ultra dependable ( its for industrial control) wireless usb to use for the touch screen inputs?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've got a few applications that cry out for a mini setup like that. It would be easiest to use a touch screen but I'd like the touch screen to connect wirelessly to the mini. I've got the wireless VGA part covered, but do you know of a ultra dependable ( its for industrial control) wireless usb to use for the touch screen inputs?


Nnnnnnnope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also i would like to add has anyone tested the 295x2s pcie2.0 vs 3.0 i think that would be interesting


Same CPU to GPU traffic.

GPU to GPU traffic wouldn't even make it out of the card.

No difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya no... That is simply not true. PCI-e 3.0 is not just a doubling of the speed, and with AMD's new Crossfire system it's far more important than people give it credit for.
> 
> Just picked me up a pair of these; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501007
> 
> I would have loved a Jaguar based version, but they either don't exist, don't meet the spec I need, or are too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a fun told-you-so moment though. Someone was pestering me to get these for the past month (they won't be needed for another few weeks), and I said that it's better to wait if you have that long because who knows when a deal will pop up. 20% off is nice, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latency reduction of PCI-e 3 is truly that great that it improves multi card setups by a noticeable margin?
> 
> How is Bay Trail for every day use? I need a laptop replacement and was thinking a BT tablet over another pretty heavy laptop but the lack of RAM has put me off so far. I've tried the Transformer T100 and it felt pretty smooth but I wasn't able to test it with lots of tabs.
Click to expand...

It's not about that specifically.

PCI-e 2.0 x16 has a theoretical bandwidth of 8GB/s. It is encoded at 8/10, meaning 8 of every 10 bits are packet data. This results in a true max bandwidth of 6.4GB/s.

PCI-e 3.0 x16 has a theoretical bandwidth of 15.75GB/s. It is encoded in 128/130. This results in a true max bandwidth of 15.5GB/s.

In reality, PCI-e 3.0 is 2.4 times as fast as the same number of lanes in 2.0. In a situation where a card is not bandwidth bottlenecked, the amount of time taken up by transferring data is reduced by 58%. This does not sound important, but at higher framerates or higher resolutions in AMD's crossfire, it can make a difference. The more limited you are by bandwidth and not by GPU power, the larger the impact.

More importantly than speed however, is cost. Adding more lanes to a motherboard increases the number of layers it must be and it's complexity. The more complex a motherboard is, the more it cost. The more lanes you need to have on your chipset, the more complex, larger and more powerful (and power hungry) that chipset becomes. Larger is more expensive to make. Complex is more expensive to develop. Power consumption requires larger (and more expensive) heatsinks to cool them.

There's a reason AMD's 990FX and Intel's X-series cost more than 970 and Z-series.

I'll let you know when I get them. These will be my first BayTrail, but it theoretically competes with Jaguar well, and I do own that.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I placed my order for the enthoo pro, sabertooth r2.0, and a four pack of cougar turbines for case fans...I think when it arrives I can finally see what my chip can do... no motherboard, cpu, or lack of case cooling to hold me back... will be looking forward to the expertise here on the Saber as this thing will undoubtedly have a whole lot of options I've never used
@ mus1mus thanks for the case link I instantly fell in love with that case... what really sold me on it was the innovative design for mounting rads and the feature to price ratio


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yeah thats tight....
> 
> I just use zip ties and a zip tie gun....
> 
> http://store.cableorganizer.com/p-76247-cable-tie-tool-for-min-int-std-ties-adjustable-tension.aspx?gclid=CP7y8ejMtsACFa_m7AodkCEA7Q


269 dollars? Someone had fallen and damaged their head....


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 269 dollars? Someone had fallen and damaged their head....


Got them a lot cheaper...

Grats on the sabertooth.. Great MB


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Got them a lot cheaper...
> 
> Grats on the sabertooth.. Great MB


Im hoping so seen a bunch of rma reviews on new egg hopefully this isnt the norm... i know the rev1 boards werent bad about that and im hoping perhaps a few of the reviews i read were operator error







Ive noticed alot of the people who say they have a bad experience come across as though they were rude or condescending to the support persons they talked to... im always courteous to support persons as they are not the cause of the issue and treating them badly asks to have an rma or an issue not be resolved to your satisfaction....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you should show your overclock with hwinfo then we know what ya running


Yeah you're right. I was just monitoring the temps and voltages instead of other stuff. I am running 4.8 CPU and 2600 CPU/NB.

I get pretty decent temps with only running 2 fans in push on my h100i, much much cooler than my UD5 to be honest. The board has failed on me some time ago or this board is a much better overclocker..


----------



## warpuck

Bios 1604 was dated 24 OCT 12. (latest). The latest win 7 chipset driver is 16 FEB 13 The R2 and Gen 3 use an earlier driver.
Maybe if there is a design change for the FX-8370 AMD may produce a new chipset driver.
The 8350 was introduced 23 OCT 12.
If they follow the same pattern a new chipset driver should be released for those who by by one for an older board,
I might but buy the the 8320E for the olde lady's Gigabye 78LMT-USB 3 to replace the 960T (95 watt)

You have to go South on the Ambassador Bridge to go to Windsor, Ontario, Canada from here


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> You have to go South on the Ambassador Bridge to go to Windsor, Ontario, Canada from here


ah so your a Michigander also....

GO WINGS....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So I placed my order for the enthoo pro, sabertooth r2.0, and a four pack of cougar turbines for case fans...I think when it arrives I can finally see what my chip can do... no motherboard, cpu, or lack of case cooling to hold me back... will be looking forward to the expertise here on the Saber as this thing will undoubtedly have a whole lot of options I've never used
> @ mus1mus thanks for the case link I instantly fell in love with that case... what really sold me on it was the innovative design for mounting rads and the feature to price ratio


Congrats on your choices. You cant go wrong on those.

The case is well built. A reviewers' favorite.

Update us when you put them all together.

Good luck.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah you're right. I was just monitoring the temps and voltages instead of other stuff. I am running 4.8 CPU and 2600 CPU/NB.
> 
> I get pretty decent temps with only running 2 fans in push on my h100i, much much cooler than my UD5 to be honest. The board has failed on me some time ago or this board is a much better overclocker..


Nice upgrade for you it seems. Good luck mate.

The board isn't as ugly as you thought it was is it?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> ah so your a Michigander also....
> 
> GO WINGS....


Not sure if crazy, HAWX FOR DAYS!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Not sure if crazy, HAWX FOR DAYS!


Hawx's.... lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Congrats on your choices. You cant go wrong on those.
> 
> The case is well built. A reviewers' favorite.
> 
> Update us when you put them all together.


Yeah i wasnt sure about the cougar fans... they arent the vortex but they are still the same blades and same speed just different bearing is all i can see...i dont need a fan to last 35 years







Im sure the other two are sure winners however... i like that the r2.0 version has the network priority feature... seems akin to what im used to with this killer nic... also the sabertooth has so many things that are tons better than what i had... i probably shouldve spent the extra 60 bucks when i bought the first time







... the more i look at phanteks products the more i think they are innovating for the future... everything theyve come out with lately just performs and does it well for a decent price...im hoping i can just migrate my drives and not have to reinstall but we will see


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yeah i wasnt sure about the cougar fans... they arent the vortex but they are still the same blades and same speed just different bearing is all i can see...i dont need a fan to last 35 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure the other two are sure winners however... i like that the r2.0 version has the network priority feature... seems akin to what im used to with this killer nic... also the sabertooth has so many things that are tons better than what i had... i probably shouldve spent the extra 60 bucks when i bought the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the more i look at phanteks products the more i think they are innovating for the future... everything theyve come out with lately just performs and does it well for a decent price...im hoping i can just migrate my drives and not have to reinstall but we will see


Im using the HDB cougars that has lesser specs to a Vortex and the Turbine myself and am happy with them.

Thet are quiet, has decent SP for radiators. So the Turbines should do well IMO.

In my 2 slim 360s, push-pull of them is enough to maintain my loop as close to ambient as even using High Speed Deltas would no longer improve my temp.

So I can say yours should do fine.


----------



## Deadboy90

So not CPU related but Comcast has swayed me back. I now have 100 Mbps internet!


----------



## Mega Man

@ kya i was talking about CFX meaning 2 of them


----------



## mus1mus

In other news,

Haswell Extremes have been released!

That 5920K is a big bargain at the cost of lesser number of PCIe lanes! Just 28?

Another Intel genius Playing-God crap!

Inutel!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So not CPU related but Comcast has swayed me back. I now have 100 Mbps internet!


I bought a VPN connection from Private Internet Access yesterday for $3.33/month. I went from 15~16 down 3 up to about 120 down 16 up. Would recommend.

On another note, are there any motherboards that offer more than a 9.33x multiplier for the system memory?

EDIT: I should clarify that with the VPN, this was when I connected to the Chicago server. For the most part, I'm routing through Switzerland, which I see about 15 down 2 up, and a higher ping. But I can change where I connect to on the fly, so when I'm gaming, I just change continents


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In other news,
> 
> Haswell Extremes have been released!
> 
> That 5920K is a big bargain at the cost of lesser number of PCIe lanes! Just 28?
> 
> Another Intel genius Playing-God crap!
> 
> Inutel!


nah if your buying a bargin chip odds are agains you needing more then 2 let alone more then 3 gpus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So not CPU related but Comcast has swayed me back. I now have 100 Mbps internet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a VPN connection from Private Internet Access yesterday for $3.33/month. I went from 15~16 down 3 up to about 120 down 16 up. Would recommend.
> 
> On another note, are there any motherboards that offer more than a 9.33x multiplier for the system memory?
Click to expand...

several all my asus boards do


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah if your buying a bargin chip odds are agains you needing more then 2 let alone more then 3 gpus
> several all my asus boards do


Do you reckon that this is caused by a limitation of the 970 chipset?

I mean, 1866MHz cas 8 with 2600MHz on the NB isn't half bad, but....I could be running at 2133 cas 10 amirite? On the other hand, the difference isn't likely that noticeable. The 8350 is already so OP for everything I throw at it, that it would likely only be for e-peen


----------



## mus1mus

You can solve that by FSB OCing if that multi is not available. That is of course complicated and is not advised for newbies. But if you really want to run your RAM at 2133, that is a way..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can solve that by FSB OCing if that multi is not available. That is of course complicated and is not advised for newbies. But if you really want to run your RAM at 2133, that is a way..


Yea, I was running my HT ref. clock at 242MHz for almost two months without a single issue. 2258MHz 10-11-10-31-1T. This was fine, right up until I started streaming, where I would blue screen all the time, so I just went back to stock and undervolted.

EDIT: I did notice that 990FX stock HT link speed is 2600MHz as opposed to 2400MHz on the 970 chipset. Graphics cards benchmarks love this. Check this out, using my _daily_ overclock (at the time) I set this http://hwbot.org/submission/2524191_truefakts_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_270_2226.13_dx11_marks The only guy that beat that record needed to go below zero and spend twice as much on a CPU+Motherboard than I did.

....I should have spent the extra $30 and got a 990FX board. Next time I guess


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @ kya i was talking about CFX meaning 2 of them


Fine.

CPU to GPU bandwidth is the same.

Half of the frames go over PCI-e, same as two 290Xs.

No difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nah if your buying a bargin chip odds are agains you needing more then 2 let alone more then 3 gpus


Yep. Hoping some MoBos could offer additional feats like PLX to aid that.

But then, 5930K is also nicely priced compared to previous gen so yeah..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. Hoping some MoBos could offer additional feats like PLX to aid that.
> 
> But then, 5930K is also nicely priced compared to previous gen so yeah..


4930k here is $649.00 and the 5930k is $679.00

Dat $30 difference









Sarcasm aside, Locking down the PCIe lanes on the lower end is somewhat annoying for people who are looking to play at a higher resolution but don't need the power of the high end CPU (which in this gen isn't that much difference between them)

On topic: I had a small play around with my CPU last night for fun: http://valid.x86.fr/2slqqa


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 4930k here is $649.00 and the 5930k is $679.00
> 
> Dat $30 difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm aside, Locking down the PCIe lanes on the lower end is somewhat annoying for people who are looking to play at a higher resolution but don't need the power of the high end CPU (which in this gen isn't that much difference between them)
> 
> On topic: I had a small play around with my CPU last night for fun: http://valid.x86.fr/2slqqa


Last OT:

You are right Sarge. On onee. If you fare it with the 4930K.

But the 5930K is a 4960X equivalent.







albeit with lower clock.

On topic,

Going to check a posting on a Dell 3011 monitor. If it's in a nice condition, I will have a chance to play around my CPU OC with the 290 at 1600p.


----------



## Liranan

Usually I run Prime and OCCT but I would like to know whether Overdrive is any good for stress testing.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Have been playing with my settings and have had to lower my ram speed and voltage to get stable. it does mean that my figures in things like Cinebench are lower but it is more stable and cooler ( I have no idea why changing the ram setting makes the system overall run cooler). Any advise guys?



Cheers

Mike The Owl


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Stressing the imc and Northbridge less? That would be my guess


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Have been playing with my settings and have had to lower my ram speed and voltage to get stable. it does mean that my figures in things like Cinebench are lower but it is more stable and cooler ( I have no idea why changing the ram setting makes the system overall run cooler). Any advise guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike The Owl


Vishera (piledriver) suffers from the same problem as Haswell. When it comes to ram speeds you can max ram speeds and settle for lower cpu clocks, or you can max cpu clocks and go conservative on the memory. Piledriver for example you need to pump volts into the CPU NB (IMC) in order to stabilize higher ram speeds. Piledriver only supports ddr3 1866 with 2 dimms, the maximum supported speed for 4 dimms is 1600. So running the memory at higher speeds most certainly effects the stability of the cpu. I've played with 4 piledriver cpus and they all exhibited the same behavior. Heck my old 8120 did the same thing.

On that note. I'm going to Retire my AMD based Main rig. I will be keeping the 8320 in a different computer now. My main rig is going to Haswell-E 5960x and Asus Rampage V along with 16gb ddr4, I'm officially 1800$ more broke. I guess it breaks the bank when your a early adopter, but I'm ready for some 16 thread goodness.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Have been playing with my settings and have had to lower my ram speed and voltage to get stable. it does mean that my figures in things like Cinebench are lower but it is more stable and cooler ( I have no idea why changing the ram setting makes the system overall run cooler). Any advise guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike The Owl
> 
> 
> 
> Vishera (piledriver) suffers from the same problem as Haswell. When it comes to ram speeds you can max ram speeds and settle for lower cpu clocks, or you can max cpu clocks and go conservative on the memory. Piledriver for example you need to pump volts into the CPU NB (IMC) in order to stabilize higher ram speeds. Piledriver only supports ddr3 1866 with 2 dimms, the maximum supported speed for 4 dimms is 1600. So running the memory at higher speeds most certainly effects the stability of the cpu. I've played with 4 piledriver cpus and they all exhibited the same behavior. Heck my old 8120 did the same thing.
> 
> On that note. I'm going to Retire my AMD based Main rig. I will be keeping the 8320 in a different computer now. My main rig is going to Haswell-E 5960x and Asus Rampage V along with 16gb ddr4, I'm officially 1800$ more broke. I guess it breaks the bank when your a early adopter, but I'm ready for some 16 thread goodness.
Click to expand...

What motherboards did you have your piledrivers on?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What motherboards did you have your piledrivers on?


Gigabyte Ud3, Ud5
Asus Sabertooth
Asrock Extreme 9.

I've only personally owned the Ud3 and Extreme 9, The others are friends computers which I helped them overclock. Right now I am running at 5052mhz (215x23.5) on the cpu and DDR3 2000 9-9-9-27, Hyper transport is at 2795 (215x13) North bridge is at 2365 (215x11). I can run at 5160mhz if I drop the ram speed to 1600.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Well I'm there, a 25% over clock, now to make it stable and cool.



Thanks for all the help, please keep the advise coming









Mike the Owl.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice upgrade for you it seems. Good luck mate.
> 
> The board isn't as ugly as you thought it was is it?


Yeah its one hell of an improvement man i can tell you that right of the bat. As for aesthetics, i still think its ugly but not as ugly like i mentioned before besides, the performance is superb compare to the UD5 so when i get it back i am going to sell the UD5 and keep my sabertooth


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah its one hell of an improvement man i can tell you that right of the bat. As for aesthetics, i still think its ugly but not as ugly like i mentioned before besides, the performance is superb compare to the UD5 so when i get it back i am going to sell the UD5 and keep my sabertooth


Performance will not change from board to board, unless it was having issues with throttling or you can achieve higher clock rates. I agree the Sabertooth is one ugly board. I wish they had thermal armor on it, so people could remove it and paint the color of their choice. When my UD3 rev 1.0 lan and some usb ports died I was going to get the Sabertooth. Then I decided to get the Extreme 9 mainly because I couldn't cope with the ugliness of the Sabertooth. Its a good board though for sure, that is if you like ugly.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Performance will not change from board to board, unless it was having issues with throttling or you can achieve higher clock rates. I agree the Sabertooth is one ugly board. I wish they had thermal armor on it, so people could remove it and paint the color of their choice. When my UD3 rev 1.0 lan and some usb ports died I was going to get the Sabertooth. Then I decided to get the Extreme 9 mainly because I couldn't cope with the ugliness of the Sabertooth. Its a good board though for sure, that is if you like ugly.


I wouldn't call my CHV pretty but I don't spend days staring at it so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## By-Tor

Sabertooth is very sexy....


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I wouldn't call my CHV pretty but I don't spend days staring at it so it doesn't matter to me.


CHV's look good.

I have to stare at my system anytime I use my computer, it sits on my desk next to me with a big window


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Im tryin to find some review's on 8350's and quad sli/xfire and showing that the 8350 can handle it just fine. I cannot remember if it was in this thread or not with a user that shows it.. I think @megaman has showed the post before.. Can u guys point me in the right direction.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Im tryin to find some review's on 8350's and quad sli/xfire and showing that the 8350 can handle it just fine. I cannot remember if it was in this thread or not with a user that shows it.. I think @megaman has showed the post before.. Can u guys point me in the right direction.


Check this [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/14.../amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776[/URL]

Red is also active here. Hit him up. Megaman has also been building quad GPUs built within an AMD system for quite a while now.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check this [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/14.../amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776[/URL]
> 
> Red is also active here. Hit him up. Megaman has also been building quad GPUs built within an AMD system for quite a while now.


Thanks, i see some screenies running benches, but id like to see game screenies with cpu usage. Love this forum... Now only if i had more money to just be able to run these tests myself. lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Im tryin to find some review's on 8350's and quad sli/xfire and showing that the 8350 can handle it just fine. I cannot remember if it was in this thread or not with a user that shows it.. I think @megaman has showed the post before.. Can u guys point me in the right direction.


All depends on resolution and the application in question.

A blanket statement can't really cover it, In some games they can and others they can't (dependant on resolution as well)

It also depends on whether the app has a Profile for that many GPU's as well, Generally Quad-fire has alot of issues same with Quad SLI but in most things Trifire works alright.

EDIT: Here's a couple of scaling tests that were in the thread a while ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> ******AMD FX PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT******
> 
> I know many of you may have heard that AMD FX is not Recommended for Multi-GPU configurations @ 1080p or at all. I bring proof if you needed any at all, to show that in fact, AMD FX is just fine for Multi-GPU configurations even @ 1080p.
> 
> Warning: I did not overclock this system, it is in fact stock and this may anger Overclocking advocates.
> Warning: what your about to see may anger Intel advocates. Please use with caution...
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Could have run this with higher settings but i was lazy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1xGPU
> 
> 2xGPU
> 
> 3xGPU
> 
> 4xGPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was skeptical about all the cpu critics claiming "CPU bottleneck" in many threads. So i dumped my I7 for an AMD FX to do this exact thing. I wanted to see first hand what all the fuss is about, or lack thereof. Perhaps a faster CPU is just well FASTER, to say Bottleneck is misleading. I think perhaps people should use the term "bad optimization bottleneck", "software bottleneck", "Lazy deveolpers bottleneck"... Seriously though if you own a FX cpu and are considering a second GPU at least for the AMD R9 series it will do you good. I am not recommending a 4xGPU setup even if it was affordable. That said, you should be safe going up to 3xGPU if you were gunning for that. Adding a second GPU will almost double your FPS, game depending of course. Now what games scale and don't have crossfire issues is another whole ball game.
> 
> Thank you have a nice day!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Performance will not change from board to board, unless it was having issues with throttling or you can achieve higher clock rates. I agree the Sabertooth is one ugly board. I wish they had thermal armor on it, so people could remove it and paint the color of their choice. When my UD3 rev 1.0 lan and some usb ports died I was going to get the Sabertooth. Then I decided to get the Extreme 9 mainly because I couldn't cope with the ugliness of the Sabertooth. Its a good board though for sure, that is if you like ugly.


I know what you mean and of course if a board cannot handle the CPU its going to throttle or have other issues but that was not the case with me.

The UD5 is an awesome looking and performing board but its all analog and the Sabertooth is all digital and in many things way different. Maybe due to better and more efficient handling of the power it can gain performance. I had my UD5 for over a year and i tinkered a lot with it so i know that board and what it can do, i could bench up to 5.3 with it but had an hard time to get 5.0Ghz stable and even 4.8 was a struggle. Yes the board is defective now and it went even harder to get the darn thing stable at 4.8 and got all kinds of errors but the fact remains that the Saber is an better choice for FX 8350.

Now with this board i did not even try to get 4.8 stable i just upper the multiplier and the vcore a little and its stable as a rock now. I could not even get 2600CPU/NB stable without ridiculous voltages and even than my cooler simply could not cope with that Nuclear thermals. Now with much less voltage i can without any problem or glitches or even trying hard.

Yes this board is like a face only a mother can love but the performance is simply outstanding, i have a side window but i don't see much about the color because most of it is covered by GPU and the cooler.









I found this review BTW: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/ There is a little gain in performance as you can see.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know what you mean and of course if a board cannot handle the CPU its going to throttle or have other issues but that was not the case with me.
> 
> The UD5 is an awesome looking and performing board but its all analog and the Sabertooth is all digital and in many things way different. Maybe due to better and more efficient handling of the power it can gain performance. I had my UD5 for over a year and i tinkered a lot with it so i know that board and what it can do, i could bench up to 5.3 with it but had an hard time to get 5.0Ghz stable and even 4.8 was a struggle. Yes the board is defective now and it went even harder to get the darn thing stable at 4.8 and got all kinds of errors but the fact remains that the Saber is an better choice for FX 8350.
> 
> Now with this board i did not even try to get 4.8 stable i just upper the multiplier and the vcore a little and its stable as a rock now. I could not even get 2600CPU/NB stable without ridiculous voltages and even than my cooler simply could not cope with that Nuclear thermals. Now with much less voltage i can without any problem or glitches or even trying hard.
> 
> Yes this board is like a face only a mother can love but the performance is simply outstanding, i have a side window but i don't see much about the color because most of it is covered by GPU and the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I found this review BTW: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/ There is a little gain in performance as you can see.*


that's Red's review mate.

He linked me throught that when i was asking for a replacement board on my ud3..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> that's Red's review mate.
> 
> He linked me throught that when i was asking for a replacement board on my ud3..


Oh i didn't notice lol

Anyway, its a nice review that shows that there can be an little improvement from board to board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Performance will not change from board to board, unless it was having issues with throttling or you can achieve higher clock rates. I agree the Sabertooth is one ugly board. I wish they had thermal armor on it, so people could remove it and paint the color of their choice. When my UD3 rev 1.0 lan and some usb ports died I was going to get the Sabertooth. Then I decided to get the Extreme 9 mainly because I couldn't cope with the ugliness of the Sabertooth. Its a good board though for sure, that is if you like ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean and of course if a board cannot handle the CPU its going to throttle or have other issues but that was not the case with me.
> 
> The UD5 is an awesome looking and performing board but its all analog and the Sabertooth is all digital and in many things way different. Maybe due to better and more efficient handling of the power it can gain performance. I had my UD5 for over a year and i tinkered a lot with it so i know that board and what it can do, i could bench up to 5.3 with it but had an hard time to get 5.0Ghz stable and even 4.8 was a struggle. Yes the board is defective now and it went even harder to get the darn thing stable at 4.8 and got all kinds of errors but the fact remains that the Saber is an better choice for FX 8350.
> 
> Now with this board i did not even try to get 4.8 stable i just upper the multiplier and the vcore a little and its stable as a rock now. I could not even get 2600CPU/NB stable without ridiculous voltages and even than my cooler simply could not cope with that Nuclear thermals. Now with much less voltage i can without any problem or glitches or even trying hard.
> 
> Yes this board is like a face only a mother can love but the performance is simply outstanding, i have a side window but i don't see much about the color because most of it is covered by GPU and the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this review BTW: http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_sabertooth990fx_r2_review/ There is a little gain in performance as you can see.
Click to expand...

Worth noting, you were on an old UD5. It is not 100% reflective of what a UD5 is today.


----------



## hurricane28

True, that is an old board and have no idea on how the newer revisions perform, i read on the gigabyte thread that the rev. 3.0 UEFI bios is a nightmare and that is one of the reasons why i went for the Sabertooth.

I see that you are using the rev. 3.0? Can you tell me how it performs and how the overclocking is on that board?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Slightly off topic but does anyone know if you can put a CPU-z Valiication in your sig?



http://valid.canardpc.com/kbqng5

Mike The Owl


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> True, that is an old board and have no idea on how the newer revisions perform, i read on the gigabyte thread that the rev. 3.0 UEFI bios is a nightmare and that is one of the reasons why i went for the Sabertooth.
> 
> I see that you are using the rev. 3.0? Can you tell me how it performs and how the overclocking is on that board?


I also have a 9590. There isn't a whole lot of overclocking to do.

Before that I had my 8320 at 4.8 or 5.0 at all times.
I've had my RAM up to 2133 (with 2 sticks), but the UD5 isn't a very good RAM clocker.
Socket, VRM and NB temps never pass 55C. Ever. Even when pumping 1.65v through the CPU. With my 9590 at stock (1.475v) then never pass 40C.
There's no point to OCing HT unless I get a few more GPUs so it sits at 2600, stock.
NB sits at 2200 because there's no reason to OC it when you can't push your RAM too far.
I may as well try brute forcing the RAM at some point, I've got so much thermal headroom it doesn't matter anyway.

EDIT: Sig was outdated, updating.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> CHV's look good.
> 
> I have to stare at my system anytime I use my computer, it sits on my desk next to me with a big window


I don't have that issue I'm left handed so window faces away... perhaps that's why I don't put a lot of stock on asthetics


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> CHV's look good.
> 
> I have to stare at my system anytime I use my computer, it sits on my desk next to me with a big window
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that issue I'm left handed so window faces away... perhaps that's why I don't put a lot of stock on asthetics
Click to expand...

Uh... What does which side of the keyboard your mouse is on have to do with what direction your computer faces?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh... What does which side of the keyboard your mouse is on have to do with what direction your computer faces?


Most people have their case on the side of their dominant hand (at least in my experience), he is left handed so the case is on his left, i'm assuming because it's easier to hit the power button that way....and maybe a DVD drive?


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most people have their case on the side of their dominant hand (at least in my experience), he is left handed so the case is on his left, i'm assuming because it's easier to hit the power button that way....and maybe a DVD drive?


Mines on my left, but I'm ambidextrous, so it doesn't bother me either way







I usually prefer to orient it in a way that I can see the window though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Mines on my left, but I'm ambidextrous, so it doesn't bother me either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually prefer to orient it in a way that I can see the window though.


Mine's on my Right, mainly because of the window but also because i have crappy net i tend to have alot of physical copies of games and such so my Blu-Ray drive gets a workout some days


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most people have their case on the side of their dominant hand (at least in my experience), he is left handed so the case is on his left, i'm assuming because it's easier to hit the power button that way....and maybe a DVD drive?


you would be correct I'm a little different though as I still keyboard and mouse right handed... it's a right handed world...I shoot right handed as well... writing and tower manipulation are about the only things I can think of that I do with my dominate hand


----------



## OldBarzo

Likewise, keyboard and mouse Right handed and shooting. PC on the left, no window. Operate BD drive and power left handed.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjamin666

AMD FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz 1.54vcore
4GB Patriot Extreme 2133MHZ Ram
Gigabyte 970A D3P Motherboard
His Radeon HD5850 1 GB @ 765/1079
Generic ATX Power Supply 500Watt
Seagate Momentum 250GB Sata 2 HD
Thermaltake F31 Chaser Enthusiast Case
40'' HDTV via HDMI @ 1920x1080p


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> AMD FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz 1.54vcore


that vcore seems high... does your board have a lot of vdroop?


----------



## benjamin666

I know, but it was the only way otherwise it crashes.







and yeah the droop is about 2 points








did i mention this build only has to last a year anyway


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> I know, but it was the only way otherwise it crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah the droop is about 2 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did i mention this build only has to last a year anyway


Geese what a lemon...mine does 4.5 on 1.32v with high llc. But if it's good enough for you then whatever I guess


----------



## benjamin666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Geese what a lemon...mine does 4.5 on 1.32v with high llc. But if it's good enough for you then whatever I guess


would you say i'm in danger of killing it at 1.54??? becuase i've heard different stories on here. some say 1.55 is fine 24/7 and others say never go above 1.45 so i have no idea what to think. i just kind of had to go on what the more posts pointed to. Like i said it only has to last a year so.


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> would you say i'm in danger of killing it at 1.54??? becuase i've heard different stories on here. some say 1.55 is fine 24/7 and others say never go above 1.45 so i have no idea what to think. i just kind of had to go on what the more posts pointed to. Like i said it only has to last a year so.


If you have the proper cooling, not a chance. There's people on this thread who run their FX chips at 1.5-1.6v and none are yet to report any degradation


----------



## benjamin666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> If you have the proper cooling, not a chance. There's people on this thread who run their FX chips at 1.5-1.6v and none are yet to report any degradation


Terrific Thanks:thumb:


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> Terrific Thanks:thumb:


besides you said it's only got to last a year


----------



## benjamin666

since i'm here and it's with Vishera owners can anyone explain why my score in CPU Queen is accurate but my photoworx aida 64 score sucks even compared to a 6800k?? or is it something i'm doing wrong??

50.png 169k .png file


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> since i'm here and it's with Vishera owners can anyone explain why my score in CPU Queen is accurate but my photoworx aida 64 score sucks even compared to a 6800k?? or is it something i'm doing wrong??
> 
> 50.png 169k .png file


Here's mine on cool and quite settings. yours should be the same or there about.



Mike the Owl


----------



## benjamin666

well i hope the chip isn't screwed becuase i'm only getting 6000 or so in Photoworx everytime:aarock:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I also have a 9590. There isn't a whole lot of overclocking to do.
> 
> Before that I had my 8320 at 4.8 or 5.0 at all times.
> I've had my RAM up to 2133 (with 2 sticks), but the UD5 isn't a very good RAM clocker.
> Socket, VRM and NB temps never pass 55C. Ever. Even when pumping 1.65v through the CPU. With my 9590 at stock (1.475v) then never pass 40C.
> There's no point to OCing HT unless I get a few more GPUs so it sits at 2600, stock.
> NB sits at 2200 because there's no reason to OC it when you can't push your RAM too far.
> I may as well try brute forcing the RAM at some point, I've got so much thermal headroom it doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Sig was outdated, updating.


I simply don't get it why people buy 9590 CPU's, I mean, its the same CPU as the 8350 only its handpicked and sold for more. I think most 8350's can clock at the same speeds with the same amount of voltage and they cost a lot less. Besides, there is not much to overclock so where is the fun with it anyway









To be honest, i don't know what temps i had with my UD5 since there is no sensor on the rev. 1.1 but i could touch the heat sinks of the NB and vrm and they never seems to get hot.

I could run my ram up to 2400 from 1866, i didn't test its stability in prima or IBT AVX tho but i could game with that setting so it was sort of stable.
I see no gain going from stock HT to overclocked HT but CPU/NB i notice an large improvement over stock. I cannot only see it in benchmarks but everything in Windows loads a lot faster and it feels a lot more snappy and i am at my stock ram speeds. I don't notice any gain going from 1866 to 2133 or even to 2400 in my daily usage, maybe when i do some rendering or other stuff i do but as for now i prefer tighter timings over ram speed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Uh... What does which side of the keyboard your mouse is on have to do with what direction your computer faces?
> 
> 
> 
> Most people have their case on the side of their dominant hand (at least in my experience), he is left handed so the case is on his left, i'm assuming because it's easier to hit the power button that way....and maybe a DVD drive?
Click to expand...

haha mine is right an di am right handed, i want it on the left though, too much window not enough wall is my problem, when i move to the basement i am gonna do m8 on left th10 on right


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I also have a 9590. There isn't a whole lot of overclocking to do.
> 
> Before that I had my 8320 at 4.8 or 5.0 at all times.
> I've had my RAM up to 2133 (with 2 sticks), but the UD5 isn't a very good RAM clocker.
> Socket, VRM and NB temps never pass 55C. Ever. Even when pumping 1.65v through the CPU. With my 9590 at stock (1.475v) then never pass 40C.
> There's no point to OCing HT unless I get a few more GPUs so it sits at 2600, stock.
> NB sits at 2200 because there's no reason to OC it when you can't push your RAM too far.
> I may as well try brute forcing the RAM at some point, I've got so much thermal headroom it doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Sig was outdated, updating.
> 
> 
> 
> *I simply don't get it why people buy 9590 CPU's,* I mean, its the same CPU as the 8350 only its handpicked and sold for more. I think most 8350's can clock at the same speeds with the same amount of voltage and they cost a lot less. Besides, there is not much to overclock so where is the fun with it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, i don't know what temps i had with my UD5 since there is no sensor on the rev. 1.1 but i could touch the heat sinks of the NB and vrm and they never seems to get hot.
> 
> I could run my ram up to 2400 from 1866, i didn't test its stability in prima or IBT AVX tho but i could game with that setting so it was sort of stable.
> I see no gain going from stock HT to overclocked HT but CPU/NB i notice an large improvement over stock. I cannot only see it in benchmarks but everything in Windows loads a lot faster and it feels a lot more snappy and i am at my stock ram speeds. I don't notice any gain going from 1866 to 2133 or even to 2400 in my daily usage, maybe when i do some rendering or other stuff i do but as for now i prefer tighter timings over ram speed.
Click to expand...

Because it was $200, and my 8320 went into server duty.


----------



## Benjiw

Hello everyone, I finally took the plunge and had an entire day to get my CPU to 4.6 stable... well 4599.(00/99) it's prime stable but gets really hot on my phanteks air cooler, I wanted to push it a bit harder but the temp sat at 61c with my current fan speed set up, I like to watch a lot of youtube and films with my girlfriend so don't want a tornado in the room hahaha. I was wondering if my volts might be too high, they currently sit at 1.424/1.440 but as soon as I set the bus speed above 225 it needed more volts as it blue screened a bit hahaha.



Is there anything that I've missed, have I noob'ed it up? Any advice is greatly appreciated, this is my first stable overclock i've ever achieved so I'm in no way experienced.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> well i hope the chip isn't screwed becuase i'm only getting 6000 or so in Photoworx everytime:aarock:


What are you running for cpu cooling? Cpu queen doesnt put much of a heat load on a system , haven't run photoworx but if its more intensive I'd bet you are throttling due to heat either the chip or the board.

EDIT: I ran both at 4.1ghz on my 8350 GD-80 rig.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> would you say i'm in danger of killing it at 1.54??? becuase i've heard different stories on here. some say 1.55 is fine 24/7 and others say never go above 1.45 so i have no idea what to think. i just kind of had to go on what the more posts pointed to. Like i said it only has to last a year so.


change your power supply to something 80+ certified.


----------



## Mega Man

hate to break this to you,

80+ means nothing


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to break this to you,
> 
> 80+ means nothing


What Mega said,

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.VAOqH2fTDb0

The build OEM is the important factor. Retail brands change OEM manufacturers all the time. why you might assume you are buying a Flextronics because the rest of the lineup is, it may be a Seasonic ( not bad mouthing either) but you get the idea. 

Jonny Guru is a trusted site for PSU testing. You can get a good feel for who the quality OEM's are and review of the units you are looking at.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=189

Techpowerup also does very thorough reviews and testing

http://www.techpowerup.com/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamin666*
> 
> well i hope the chip isn't screwed becuase i'm only getting 6000 or so in Photoworx everytime:aarock:


Photoworx loves high speed RAM with Tight timings. And high CPU-NB.

I can score higher than a 4770K on the list at 4.75 with 2333 RAM CL 10, 2750 CPU-NB. Otherwise, meh!


----------



## benjamin666

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Photoworx loves high speed RAM with Tight timings. And high CPU-NB.
> 
> I can score higher than a 4770K on the list at 4.75 with 2333 RAM CL 10, 2750 CPU-NB. Otherwise, meh!


Heres what muh settings are...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to break this to you,
> 
> 80+ means nothing
> 
> 
> 
> What Mega said,
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/10/04/80_plus_irrelevant_to_you_when_buying_psu/#.VAOqH2fTDb0
> 
> The build OEM is the important factor. Retail brands change OEM manufacturers all the time do why you might assume you are buying a Flextronics because the rest of the lineup is, it may be a Seasonic ( not bad mouthing either) but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny Guru is a trusted site for PSU testing. You can get a good feel for who the quality OEM's are and review of the units you are looking at.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=189
> 
> Techpowerup also does very thorough reviews and testing
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/
Click to expand...


Further reading


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because it was $200, and my 8320 went into server duty.


Mine was a bit more than that due to shipping but overall im happy with it


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to break this to you,
> 
> 80+ means nothing


yeah try to use some el cheapo supplies from china made casings, and let me know. coz, thats what i see from benjamins Sig.

by, I saying 80+ means that i am recommending certified psu's from known OEMs.

p.s. - edited


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> yeah try to use some el cheapo supplies from china made casings, and let me know. coz, thats what i see from benjamins Sig.
> 
> by, I saying 80+ means that i am recommding certified psu's from know OEMs.


Then say that instead maybe?

Its not hard to punch a few extra words in.


----------



## mus1mus

Lol..

Then word CHEAP is as subjective as things get so please..

Also 80+ is what? An efficiency rating! Not how well they should perform.

Also note, some reviewers include over the rating testing. Seasonic G1000 capable of 1200 watts continuous blah blabbb.

While its good, we consumers shouldn't be basing with these statements speccing what we need. If you need a total of 1000 watts for example to feed your components, don't pick the 850 simply because one test shown it is capable of up to 1000. Pick at least the matching rating on what you need. More for Overclocking.

Have to say the above as more people seem to be inclined to those statements. Been into a word fight on another thread when I made a recommendation to a guy whose having issues due to his PSU and 3 of these guys from the PSU thread said otherwise.

The guys needs more than 500 watts without OC, they insist 500 is good. This man tested it at 650 continuous.. Blahhh


----------



## ebduncan

80+ rating is just one metric of a power supply. There are several metrics a power supply should be judged on. Transient Load, Ripple suppression/ DC output quality.

Just because a power supply can convert AC to DC with 80+ efficiency does't mean it can provide good clean stable power.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 80+ rating is just one metric of a power supply. There are several metrics a power supply should be judged on. Transient Load, Ripple suppression/ DC output quality.
> 
> Just because a power supply can convert AC to DC with 80+ efficiency does't mean it can provide good clean stable power.


80+ ratings are based of a very small sample of psu for each given model (usually one or two PSUs) and a hefty cheque for the "testing"

Cherry picking can happen, its not exactly secret what efficiencies they test for, so these test units can be "binned"

80+ is only a thing when you get into platinum and titanium ratings, which only really means 90%ish effectiveness across the bar

however this still has nothing to do with ripple suppression and other important factors. so all that 80+ really means until you get to the top tiers is that a company is willing to pay out for testing.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Im still waiting on my new goodies (probably thursday for it all) but in waiting it occured to me that i never did a memory speed test or anything of the likes... so i picked up maxxmem2 and ran it to see what ive got going on at stock settings this was the result...
Im sure there is a better test if there is let me know...i just grabbed that one as i had used it before and knew it was pretty quick and used to be ok


----------



## mus1mus

AIDA64. Passmark.

MaxxMEM is not really tailored for AMD..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> AIDA64. Passmark.
> 
> MaxxMEM is not really tailored for AMD..


Thanks i thought that was the one that was being used now.. i actually had that already and forgot about it lol let me run it and see.. as an aside i bumped up my nb to 2400 and ht to 2400 for some reason after last bios reset i didnt notice the nb reset to 2200 and ht to 2000..

EDIT: ok so this is odd.. running the passmark when it gets to dx10 test it says cannot run at the resolution (not suprised monitor only supports 1600 x 900) it starts the test then freezes within a couple of seconds... i use dx10 and dx11 on nearly every game a play not a single hickup...doesnt lock up the pc just locks up the passmark program solid... could i need a bump in voltage to accomodate the bump i made to ht or nb? Also wouldnt that make the pc hardlock as well?


----------



## mus1mus

Kitty is it??

You should be able to run 2600 CPU-NB and up to 3000+ HT.. It's just the FSB that is a bit finicky..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Kitty is it??
> 
> You should be able to run 2600 CPU-NB and up to 3000+ HT.. It's just the FSB that is a bit finicky..


nope not yet.. thursday afternoon probably on new stuff...still crappy asrock fatality board







.. anyhow this is the memory results from passmark


I would like to get an idea of how to get this board best it can be as well because this board will likely be passed down to fiancee for a better build than what she currently has POS in sig rigs







and ill likely be getting her the same ram kit or upgrading mine and giving her this one... (more likely)

EDIT: Ok so after having the issue with the test hanging i had a thought perhaps changing all the settings borked the bios for some reason... so i reset bios and then reapplyed the changes i made and viola it worked like a charm after that... cant say my scores were good but probably on par for the card


----------



## mus1mus

You can save them scores by the way..

You can also clear out the comparison and use your previously saved scores as reference if your tweaks make improvements..

Here's mine at 5.. This was long ago.,. have to try give it one more round of tweaks later..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can save them scores by the way..
> 
> You can also clear out the comparison and use your previously saved scores as reference if your tweaks make improvements..
> 
> Here's mine at 5.. This was long ago.,. have to try give it one more round of tweaks later..


Well as it so happens after resetting cmos and changing those settings it worked fine i tested it 3 times with the full test.. couldnt submit because rapid was on my 840 evo so i turned it off and rebooted 3 times per magician... now it hangs on the dx9 complex test....every other test still runs fine... gonna try it with my virus and firewall programs disabled just to rule that out

EDIT: That didnt change still hangs on dx9 complex... but hangs before the test actually starts...direct x is fully updated and everything i can see runs fine everywhere but in passmark...gonna see if it could possibly that my card is overclocked.. but it is factory overclocked.. i dunno well see... OK so with video card set to reference card specs... no change still hangs same spot right before test starts... back to square one


----------



## mus1mus

Usually happens on my GPU overclocks..


----------



## Mega Man

my goodness starting hobbies sucks, almost outta that rut though just bought all my soldering supplies !


----------



## hurricane28

Why sell them in the first place?


----------



## Mike The Owl

And before you ask no its not stable!



Mike the Owl


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Performance will not change from board to board, unless it was having issues with throttling or you can achieve higher clock rates. I agree the Sabertooth is one ugly board. I wish they had thermal armor on it, so people could remove it and paint the color of their choice. When my UD3 rev 1.0 lan and some usb ports died I was going to get the Sabertooth. Then I decided to get the Extreme 9 mainly because I couldn't cope with the ugliness of the Sabertooth. Its a good board though for sure, that is if you like ugly.


I'm pretty sure that I've read comparisons of differing Motherboards - on the same socket and chipset which performed differently.

I know they aren't the most thorough, but Tom's H. did a round-up of 990FX boards; they all performed differently!

ps. This is just for you @Mega Man


----------



## Mega Man

Ha ha epic thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why sell them in the first place?


Because I never owned soldering supplies.

Hence the starting a hobby


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> And before you ask no its not stable!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike the Owl


That's real nice work Mike - Did you cheat on that OC! HA - HA

How'd ya do it?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's real nice work Mike - Did you cheat on that OC! HA - HA
> 
> How'd ya do it?


I actually blew up my power brick, and burnt out 2sticks of ram getting there! A new power supply and with new ram I managed to get past my 4.9 block. I kept upping the multipier and the voltage till stable then I dropped the voltage and if stable I stuck with it. I managed a 5.1 stable so went for a suicide run at 5.2. If you think that 3 weeks ago I hadn't managed a clock over 4.5 i,m grateful to everyone's help.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ha ha epic thanks
> Because I never owned soldering supplies.
> 
> Hence the starting a hobby


Oh sorry, misunderstood you. It must be the way you speak sometimes makes me confused.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I actually blew up my power brick, and burnt out 2sticks of ram getting there! A new power supply and with new ram I managed to get past my 4.9 block. I kept upping the multipier and the voltage till stable then I dropped the voltage and if stable I stuck with it. I managed a 5.1 stable so went for a suicide run at 5.2. If you think that 3 weeks ago I hadn't managed a clock over 4.5 i,m grateful to everyone's help.


Hey, looks like you got yourself a real winner there.









What cooling do you have again? Get yourself a better 240mm and cool that keeper.

5.2 at 1.464 is just GOLD.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I actually blew up my power brick, and burnt out 2sticks of ram getting there! A new power supply and with new ram I managed to get past my 4.9 block. I kept upping the multipier and the voltage till stable then I dropped the voltage and if stable I stuck with it. I managed a 5.1 stable so went for a suicide run at 5.2. If you think that 3 weeks ago I hadn't managed a clock over 4.5 i,m grateful to everyone's help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, looks like you got yourself a real winner there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling do you have again? Get yourself a better 240mm and cool that keeper.
> 
> 5.2 at 1.464 is just GOLD.
Click to expand...

...

You read the bit where he said "It's not stable", right?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Man im like a kid waiting on christmas here... i seen that fed ex delayed my case until thursday and my heart sank...i was hoping to put it together after work on WINSday







... im starting to dislike fed ex as a shipper unless you pay exorbitant amounts for one day or two day i seem to get it after the 4-7 day ground time... i understand delays happen but ups normally is a day or two early even on 4 day shipping.. just seems like fed ex is dropping the ball unless you are wealthy enough to afford 80 dollars to ship something faster...also last time i bought 2 day shipping with fed ex it came four days later which didnt sit well with me


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I actually blew up my power brick, and burnt out 2sticks of ram getting there! A new power supply and with new ram I managed to get past my 4.9 block. I kept upping the multipier and the voltage till stable then I dropped the voltage and if stable I stuck with it. I managed a 5.1 stable so went for a suicide run at 5.2. If you think that 3 weeks ago I hadn't managed a clock over 4.5 i,m grateful to everyone's help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey, looks like you got yourself a real winner there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling do you have again? Get yourself a better 240mm and cool that keeper.
> 
> 5.2 at 1.464 is just GOLD.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ...
> 
> You read the bit where he said "It's not stable", right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...









That's whuy I asked him to get himself a better cooler. Moar V's and it will be.


----------



## Devildog83

Been long time, thought I would drop in and read a few posts for fun. Not going to read all 674 that I missed though







. Were there any good fights while I was missing?


----------



## Devildog83

When you're in beast mode you just have to keep cool and run hard.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> When you're in beast mode you just have to keep cool and run hard.


Wow that's really nice. Love those straight tubes you're rocking. Gives it a real custom feel.


----------



## Mega Man

thought this is funny
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6

any one see how close amd system is, .... makes me laugh so hard, and this is intels "newest, best option"


----------



## Gregory14

If they are using the iGPU, then its a no brainer.


----------



## Mega Man

it shows all tests done with either 770 or sli 770s


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thought this is funny
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6
> 
> any one see how close amd system is, .... makes me laugh so hard, and this is intels "newest, best option"


What's funny is that none of the reviews so far shown how much their soldered TIM improves cooling on their chips. And they are all limited to 4.5 GHz OC.

I'd have a reason to grab one. That's simply because the price of the 5930K is lower than the 3930K where in fact, it is a 4960X equivalent.


----------



## Gregory14

I wonder how a 8350 + GTX 780 would compare to these benchmarks.


----------



## mus1mus

Not an Apple to Apple comparison.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thought this is funny
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6
> 
> any one see how close amd system is, .... makes me laugh so hard, and this is intels "newest, best option"


I am going to have to check out that review when I get a chance.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I wonder how a 8350 + GTX 780 would compare to these benchmarks.


15-20 fps lower.

give or take. so 70+


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thought this is funny
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/6
> 
> any one see how close amd system is, .... makes me laugh so hard, and this is intels "newest, best option"


this is nice an all but is 2x 2gb (256bit) cards @ 1080p.

the fx 8 cores aren't that close., i'm sure in surround or eyefinty there will be even more of a difference.

my FX isn't going anywhere, but i'm seriously considering to the point of budgeting for HW-e

if i luck out on taxes i'll splurge for the X variation but the 5930k is almost ideal for me.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep, 1080p can't seem to give enough variance from chip to chip..

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_x99_rampage_v_extreme_review,21.html


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's whuy I asked him to get himself a better cooler. Moar V's and it will be.


how very true, byt it will take me a couple of months to save for a custom loop.

Mike the Owl


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Been long time, thought I would drop in and read a few posts for fun. Not going to read all 674 that I missed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Were there any good fights while I was missing?


There was one in particular....not gonna go into details but lets say it stretched my _memory_ and patience to their breaking points


----------



## hurricane28

Oh please, don't start on the Intel vs AMD bottleneck fella...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There was one in particular....not gonna go into details but lets say it stretched my _memory_ and patience to their breaking points


no I'm sure your "memory" is mismatched and not enough to remember right!


----------



## mus1mus

lol..

And Sarge, you dont have Page File On so your patience ran out.

Moar








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh please, don't start on the Intel vs AMD bottleneck fella...


Nope mate. Its just funny how a 200$ CPU cannot be left behind by huge margin by a 1000$ CPU working on an all new config.


----------



## unchiusm

Hey there forum ! I'm looking forward to OC my FX-8350 on my Asrock 990FX Extreme4 MOBO . Unfortunately I've watched alot of tuts but all on different Mobo's and the information is pretty overwhelming for a rookie. Could somebody help me out a bit ? Thank you so much in advance (Just PM me







)


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unchiusm*
> 
> Hey there forum ! I'm looking forward to OC my FX-8350 on my Asrock 990FX Extreme4 MOBO . Unfortunately I've watched alot of tuts but all on different Mobo's and the information is pretty overwhelming for a rookie. Could somebody help me out a bit ? Thank you so much in advance (Just PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I was here 2 weeks ago, JourneymanMike and Gurtruude gave me some help ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/38600_20#post_22721121) and sent me out to play and it worked great, I dont know the Asrock board but I,m sure someone here will.

Remember to fill in the rigbuilder in @My [email protected] so we can advise you on things like cooling, just dont put that you have a FX8530 like some idiot did









Mike the Owl


----------



## unchiusm

Hey ! Thanks for the reply ... I'll complete my rig builder thingie







) .. Have a nice day !


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unchiusm*
> 
> Hey ! Thanks for the reply ... I'll complete my rig builder thingie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .. Have a nice day !


Ploughing thru the Interwebby thing I found this http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/7923493117, there's not much on your Mobo and over-clocking , so try 1.4625 volts and multiplier at 22.5 to start. That should start you off, with that voltage you can then try upping the multiplier .

Mike the owl,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh please, don't start on the Intel vs AMD bottleneck fella...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope mate. Its just funny how a 200$ CPU cannot be left behind by huge margin by a 1000$ CPU working on an all new config.
Click to expand...

All depends on the application, for gaming the "E" series CPU's aren't all that great compared to their mainstream offers but if you want the PCIe lanes you need to cough up the cash for one.

for apps that will use all the threads Haswell-E can provide it will monster through it no doubt but in gaming terms it's a bit meh mainly because we still haven't made the jump into proper multi-threaded games yet (4 cores/threads+ for me)

That will change and when it does alot of us will still have our FX chips running things pretty damn good i imagine


----------



## Mike The Owl

For all the Brits here..............

"BinaryDemon quoted you in a post in Need help overclocking AMD FX 8350 to 5GHz.:
_Originally Posted by Mike The Owl

It is possible, so there, take that you bounder!

Mike the Owl_

*I don't know what a bounder is, but just because your chip did 5ghz, doesnt mean the OP's will. All FX-8350's are not equal.*

People from across the pond who can't spell the word colour need not read this post....


----------



## Mega Man

i can spell *color* just fine, maybe you cant ?

( kidding )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol..
> 
> And Sarge, you dont have Page File On so your patience ran out.
> 
> Moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope mate. Its just funny how a 200$ CPU cannot be left behind by huge margin by a 1000$ CPU working on an all new config.


As for price to performance the FX chip performs nice but Intel is always faster than AMD and it will probably always be this way, simply because Intel has bulks and bulks of money so they have only the best engineers working on their products.

For a couple of years Intel is far ahead of AMD and so is faster in most applications. I am not an Intel nor AMD fanboy but this is proven time and time again that Intel has the faster CPU.


----------



## Mega Man

and yet i will say this again, even over the RIVBE and 3930k,

i much prefer my amd, so much smoother in windows, very very noticeable.....

cant wait last parts for me to finish upgrading it are comming in soon i will be back on my amd system with either my 9590 or 8350


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol..
> 
> And Sarge, you dont have Page File On so your patience ran out.
> 
> Moar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope mate. Its just funny how a 200$ CPU cannot be left behind by huge margin by a 1000$ CPU working on an all new config.


What ever happened to that guy anyway, when he was here the forums were like a _battlefield_.









Those Haswell-E benchmarks are pretty interesting as well. I like how these days the only thing they are doing is shrinking the die and adding more cores lol... kind of a disappointing release to me imo.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and yet i will say this again, even over the RIVBE and 3930k,
> 
> i much prefer my amd, so much smoother in windows, very very noticeable.....
> 
> cant wait last parts for me to finish upgrading it are comming in soon i will be back on my amd system with either my 9590 or 8350


I am very happy with my AMD system and performance wise there is no need for me to switch over to Intel but for some it may be very interesting.

This is a nice review on how the new Intel X99 chipset competes to AMD on every level. Its dutch but the graphs speak for them selfs..


----------



## By-Tor

I myself am feeling the need to build something new.... Not so much to replace my current rig, but just something else to tinker around with... Something small for light to mid level gaming...

Have been thinking about building a Mini-ITX rig, but up in the air if I should use an AMD-APU setup or give an Intel Z97 a try...

What are your thoughts....

Thanks


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I myself am feeling the need to build something new.... Not so much to replace my current rig, but just something else to tinker around with... Something small for light to mid level gaming...
> 
> Have been thinking about building a Mini-ITX rig, but up in the air if I should use an AMD-APU setup or give an Intel Z97 a try...
> 
> What are your thoughts....
> 
> Thanks


Small factor like that , I'd vote for the z97 myself. The new INtels are quite capable, don't need such a heavy duty board and have great throuput at 4.0. You could wait and see how the new Athlons do but I'm fairly certain The intel will still be the better performance wise.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Small factor like that , I'd vote for the z97 myself. The new INtels are quite capable, don't need such a heavy duty board and have great throuput at 4.0. You could wait and see how the new Athlons do but I'm fairly certain The intel will still be the better performance wise.


Was thinking g3258 dual core and waiting on Broadwell next year..


----------



## Johan45

Or maybe something in the dual core with HT Intel Core i3-4150 they're quite reasonable. Or the i34350 quad but getting above 150$ now.
The anniversary Pentium might just be more fun but the 2 cores I think might limit you.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Or maybe something in the dual core with HT Intel Core i3-4150 they're quite reasonable. Or the i34350 quad but getting above 150$ now.
> The anniversary Pentium might just be more fun but the 2 cores I think might limit you.


It was only going to be temparary and get a nice MB to handle some OCing..

Maybe one of these..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128719

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132122


----------



## By-Tor

Was also kicking this around.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128655

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113370


----------



## Johan45

The FM2 board was an ATX though I thought you were looking for something small ?
Don't know from experience but the guys all like these OCF boards this one is micro ATX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157520 it's a bit cheaper as well.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The FM2 board was an ATX though I thought you were looking for something small ?
> Don't know from experience but the guys all like these OCF boards this one is micro ATX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157520 it's a bit cheaper as well.


Yeah that was the wrong one. sorry.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128663


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The FM2 board was an ATX though I thought you were looking for something small ?
> Don't know from experience but the guys all like these OCF boards this one is micro ATX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157520 it's a bit cheaper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was the wrong one. sorry.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128663
Click to expand...

I got me one of those;

http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/27000#post_22787338

And the UP4 actually. Hardest cable management I've ever done, if only because it's so small. Both got the GPU half of my 7850k to 900Mhz (from 720) on stock volts and run my R9 2400 kit at full tilt. Also got the CPU half up to around 4.4 at .0125v over stock.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I got me one of those;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/27000#post_22787338
> 
> And the UP4 actually. Hardest cable management I've ever done, if only because it's so small. Both got the GPU half of my 7850k to 900Mhz (from 720) on stock volts and run my R9 2400 kit at full tilt. Also got the CPU half up to around 4.4 at .0125v over stock.


I think it would make for a fun build... Looking at using this case..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133260


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The FM2 board was an ATX though I thought you were looking for something small ?
> Don't know from experience but the guys all like these OCF boards this one is micro ATX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157520 it's a bit cheaper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was the wrong one. sorry.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128663
Click to expand...

In the end it's up to you man, I still think the Intel gives a better path depending on how much horse power you're looking for. If you're red at heart and just need a light gamer/HTPC for the livingroom I'd go the with the FM2 an athlon and a decent GFX card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The FM2 board was an ATX though I thought you were looking for something small ?
> Don't know from experience but the guys all like these OCF boards this one is micro ATX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157520 it's a bit cheaper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was the wrong one. sorry.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me one of those;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/27000#post_22787338
> 
> And the UP4 actually. Hardest cable management I've ever done, if only because it's so small. Both got the GPU half of my 7850k to 900Mhz (from 720) on stock volts and run my R9 2400 kit at full tilt. Also got the CPU half up to around 4.4 at .0125v over stock.
Click to expand...

Wow that is one tight box. Did you lose any fingers working in there. Nice results by the way.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> In the end it's up to you man, I still think the Intel gives a better path depending on how much horse power you're looking for. If you're red at heart and just need a light gamer/HTPC for the livingroom I'd go the with the FM2 an athlon and a decent GFX card.


Going with a Z97 MB and a g3258 to get up and running cheap (and something to play with) and would give me a better upgrade path later with Broadwell next year...
Throw a R9 video card on it and have a sweet little rig...


----------



## Alastair

Guys I am trying to help a friend stop his 8150 throttling on my old GD-65 board that I sold him. Doing it over whats app. But I can't remember where to find APM in the MSI BIOS. A little help from MSI guru's?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Advanced tab, then scroll down to APM, I think


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So Christmas came early I have two packages at my front door but why does work have to get in the way of my hobbies lol...hopefully tonight barring hoodlums or damages I'll be running cooler and much more stable... oddity being the Newegg gave me a tracking number for fed ex which updated twice then stopped then today both were delivered by ups... very strange


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I am trying to help a friend stop his 8150 throttling on my old GD-65 board that I sold him. Doing it over whats app. But I can't remember where to find APM in the MSI BIOS. A little help from MSI guru's?


http://uk.msi.com/support/mb/990FXAGD65.html#down-manual

Don't know if that wold help


----------



## Synister

@Mega Man thought the freshener would tickle your fancy! Got to say I'm loving my Loot Crate sub so far.

Tickles me that you now need to append ( kidding ) for folk to grasp your flavour of sarcasm!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @Mega Man thought the freshener would tickle your fancy! Got to say I'm loving my Loot Crate sub so far.
> 
> Tickles me that you now need to append ( kidding ) for folk to grasp your flavour of sarcasm!


But have you considered that the append may be sarcasm...mmmmm.


----------



## warpuck

My Gigabyte HD7870 crashed hard, real hard. Took down the #1 slot with it. Now video can be done only in the #2 slot. Any suggestions ? Like can the Saberkitty R1 go in for RMA?
I am working on the Windforce end and Gigabyte, hoping it can be put back in the game


----------



## KyadCK

My toys got here. Here's a quick size comparison;


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> My Gigabyte HD7870 crashed hard, real hard. Took down the #1 slot with it. Now video can be done only in the #2 slot. Any suggestions ? Like can the Saberkitty R1 go in for RMA?
> I am working on the Windforce end and Gigabyte, hoping it can be put back in the game


If its a faulty PCiE slot then it should be covered by warranty.
I'd send ASUS an email about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My toys got here. Here's a quick size comparison;


Let me know what you think of it when you've had a play around with it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> My Gigabyte HD7870 crashed hard, real hard. Took down the #1 slot with it. Now video can be done only in the #2 slot. Any suggestions ? Like can the Saberkitty R1 go in for RMA?
> I am working on the Windforce end and Gigabyte, hoping it can be put back in the game


Thats a bummer man, sorry to hear that.

If i were you i would contact gigabyte about this and explain that the card took down your first PCI-e slot of your MB when the card decides to die on you.

If that does not work i would suggest to do an RMA at Asus. This is if you are still within warranty of course of both products.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My toys got here. Here's a quick size comparison;


Looks very power full







What is it?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My toys got here. Here's a quick size comparison;


That is tiny, I should have picked one up just to experiment with.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Was thinking g3258 dual core and waiting on Broadwell next year..


The G3258k is very capable for a dual core, overclocks well and last I checked was $75. If your not looking to blow the world away it's a good choice but the same can be said for the APU's from AMD.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The FM2 board was an ATX though I thought you were looking for something small ?
> Don't know from experience but the guys all like these OCF boards this one is micro ATX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157520 it's a bit cheaper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was the wrong one. sorry.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got me one of those;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/96415/post-your-rate-my-cables-here/27000#post_22787338
> 
> And the UP4 actually. Hardest cable management I've ever done, if only because it's so small. Both got the GPU half of my 7850k to 900Mhz (from 720) on stock volts and run my R9 2400 kit at full tilt. Also got the CPU half up to around 4.4 at .0125v over stock.
Click to expand...

not bad, but you could custom build your cables and make it better ( again semi joking, although it is true, what good would it do? not like you could see them anyway )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So Christmas came early I have two packages at my front door but why does work have to get in the way of my hobbies lol...hopefully tonight barring hoodlums or damages I'll be running cooler and much more stable... oddity being the Newegg gave me a tracking number for fed ex which updated twice then stopped then today both were delivered by ups... very strange


haha awesome and congrats, i have the same issue about work. so i know your pain ... sucks bad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @Mega Man thought the freshener would tickle your fancy! Got to say I'm loving my Loot Crate sub so far.
> 
> Tickles me that you now need to append ( kidding ) for folk to grasp your flavour of sarcasm!


thanks, at least someone gets me !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @Mega Man thought the freshener would tickle your fancy! Got to say I'm loving my Loot Crate sub so far.
> 
> Tickles me that you now need to append ( kidding ) for folk to grasp your flavour of sarcasm!
> 
> 
> 
> But have you considered that the append may be sarcasm...mmmmm.
Click to expand...

* devil megaman !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Was thinking g3258 dual core and waiting on Broadwell next year..
> 
> 
> 
> The G3258k is very capable for a dual core, overclocks well and last I checked was $75. If your not looking to blow the world away it's a good choice but the same can be said for the APU's from AMD.
Click to expand...

i also heard in single threaded games people are getting the same perf as 4770ks idk if it is true or not though


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> The G3258k is very capable for a dual core, overclocks well and last I checked was $75. If your not looking to blow the world away it's a good choice but the same can be said for the APU's from AMD.


Yeah that A6-7400 dual core Kaveri may clock well also... The A8-7600 quad would be nice also, but it's not unlocked...

Built my with wifes rig using a Gigabyte MB and A8-6500 Richland and that little quad does great...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i also heard in single threaded games people are getting the same perf as 4770ks idk if it is true or not though


I have been following this thread and have heard mention of something along those lines also.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not bad, but you could custom build your cables and make it better ( again semi joking, although it is true, what good would it do? not like you could see them anyway )
> haha awesome and congrats, i have the same issue about work. so i know your pain ... sucks bad
> thanks, at least someone gets me !
> * devil megaman !*
> i also heard in single threaded games people are getting the same perf as 4770ks idk if it is true or not though


I have seen that people recommended g3258 and then they dont recommended FX-8320...


----------



## Mega Man

meh


----------



## Pholostan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> very nice scores...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> That's some high flops you got there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> yea nice gflops ! are you gonna keep it like that 24/7 ? or
> 
> would be interesting to know your MB voltage too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and did you just set the RAM speed manually ?


Thanks all









This has been my current 24/7 overclock for a couple of months. I have pretty much overkill cooling. MotherBoard VRMs are under water too etc. Yes overkill, but I have always had fun with this kind of stuff








CPU/NB is at 1.375 Volts, thanks to Mega Man (in the other thread) for stressing that importance. I run four 8 GB DIMMS at 1.65 Volts. LLC is at Ultra High for CPU and High for CPU/NB. FSB overclocking is a tad better for me, I need as much Vcore to do it, but I can eke out a litte bit more performance that way.

I can run Prime, Folding etc at a much lower Vcore, but IBT AVX needs a lot more voltage to run stable. And I simply can't run IBT AVX stable at any higher CPU frequency. Prime, Folding etc sure, but not AVX. AMD Overdrive's stability test seems to be about as hard to get stable as IBT AVX, but I haven't done enough testing to be sure.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well finally got everything together... im sleepy and havent had much time to test... but i put 1.33 on vcore and chose 4.4 along with it and passed 5 runs on ibt before ive decided its bed time... so happy to not see tremendous vdroop lowest vcore hit was 1.30.... i was happy to see that... tomorrow will be looking on some saberkitty pointers :0... also pictures and many ignorant questions to follow


----------



## Chopper1591

It has been a while since I've last been here.

I have been messing around with the 8320 some more this week.
And I found out that lowering the ram speed would let me lower the vcore quiet a bit.

Do others of you have experienced the same?

I had my ram @ 2400 9-11-11-31 and went down to 2133 9-10-10-29.
That allowed me to lower my vcore from 1.462v to 1.416v.
Maybe it can go even lower, need to do more testing. Been running 10 runs of IBT-avx on very high in between each step down.

Clocks:
4.6ghz Multi only
2400 cpu-nb @ 1.25v
2600 htt @ stock v
mem volts @ 1.65v (stock)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I am trying to help a friend stop his 8150 throttling on my old GD-65 board that I sold him. Doing it over whats app. But I can't remember where to find APM in the MSI BIOS. A little help from MSI guru's?
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.msi.com/support/mb/990FXAGD65.html#down-manual
> 
> Don't know if that wold help
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike the Owl but no it doesn't really. Because the MSI did the manual before they switched to UEFI.


----------



## hurricane28

finally i have my new gigabyte board. The other one was so bad destroyed that they could not repair it and send me a new one, but i am not sure if i should be happy or not because its an rev. 3.0 instead of the rev 1.1 at first and second i do not have the original box but instead they send it in my rev 1.1 box... so i am not very happy with that.

I contacted them about it and i am in await of their reply.


----------



## Mike The Owl

doh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thanks Mike the Owl but no it doesn't really. Because the MSI did the manual before they switched to UEFI.


Doh!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I noticed while installing the board last night there is a 3 pin connector on the top to the right of the cpu power connector but there is no mention of its function in any of the documentation... anyone know if this is a separate 3 pin auxiliary connector or what I was tempted to plug the led for the xl block into it and see if it worked but didn't fit in case it was a jumper.. it has no clip just 3 bare pins


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> finally i have my new gigabyte board. The other one was so bad destroyed that they could not repair it and send me a new one, but i am not sure if i should be happy or not because its an rev. 3.0 instead of the rev 1.1 at first and second i do not have the original box but instead they send it in my rev 1.1 box... so i am not very happy with that.
> 
> I contacted them about it and i am in await of their reply.


... You got mad because they didn't send you a _box_... Wow that's ungrateful.

Serial number is printed on the 24-pin. All relevant information is physically on the motherboard. You do not need a box.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You got mad because they didn't send you a _box_... Wow that's ungrateful.
> 
> Serial number is printed on the 24-pin. All relevant information is physically on the motherboard. You do not need a box.


well you know the box is what's really important lol... I recently just threw away about 20 old boxes from hardware I've been hoarding... should really put that stuff on marketplace for the shipping cost to get it to someone who can use it... although most of it is dated enough I can't imagine anyone needing it..(I.e. x1300 Radeon agp, 4800 radeon, ddr memory, 40 gb eide HD, one other agp card) but I do have the 8800gtx superclocked 1gb that someone could still use


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You got mad because they didn't send you a _box_... Wow that's ungrateful.
> 
> Serial number is printed on the 24-pin. All relevant information is physically on the motherboard. You do not need a box.


After they upgraded the board for free too haha!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You got mad because they didn't send you a _box_... Wow that's ungrateful.
> 
> Serial number is printed on the 24-pin. All relevant information is physically on the motherboard. You do not need a box.


How is that ungrateful? I mean, i have an defective product and i am still within warranty.

They said that they send it back to Gigabyte and it would take 2 weeks minimum before i get another or repaired board, i don't accept that because most retail shops have an so called ''swap warranty'' that dictates that the defective part is going to be swapped for a new one and send the defective part to the manufacturer, they did indeed swap the motherboard, only for an different one than i paid for and its not in the original box so how do i know that its a new motherboard instead of an used one they had lay around...?

I mean, its kinda strange that when you bring an defective product to the store and they take out the new one out of the box in the store and ONLY giving you the part... i don't know how they do it all the way over in Chicago but here we just swap the defective part.

I still do like the UD5 aesthetics over Asus Sabertooth but I am not sure how the rev. 3.0 performs because i was reading lots of bad things about it on the gigabyte thread.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How is that ungrateful? I mean, i have an defective product and i am still within warranty.
> 
> They said that they send it back to Gigabyte and it would take 2 weeks minimum before i get another or repaired board, i don't accept that because most retail shops have an so called ''swap warranty'' that dictates that the defective part is going to be swapped for a new one and send the defective part to the manufacturer, they did indeed swap the motherboard, only for an different one than i paid for and its not in the original box so how do i know that its a new motherboard instead of an used one they had lay around...?
> 
> I mean, its kinda strange that when you bring an defective product to the store and they take out the new one out of the box in the store and ONLY giving you the part... i don't know how they do it all the way over in Chicago but here we just swap the defective part.
> 
> I still do like the UD5 aesthetics over Asus Sabertooth but I am not sure how the rev. 3.0 performs because i was reading lots of bad things about it on the gigabyte thread.


I think what he's getting at is if it was damaged bad enough they had to replace it they could have just as easily claimed you caused the damage and forced you to buy another...I would also assume by his wording rev3 is the better of the two revisions... most stores are good about that but I've found most times how you act can dictate what you recieve... not saying you did anything but I can see your point that you don't know but in most cases even a used board I'd be more likely to trust that a repaired one would have been...plus one without severe damage constitutes a fair trade imo box or no box...also the Rev2.0 Saber board I bought has darker browns and tans it's a lot less in your face than the 1.0 rev..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think what he's getting at is if it was damaged bad enough they had to replace it they could have just as easily claimed you caused the damage and forced you to buy another...I would also assume by his wording rev3 is the better of the two revisions... most stores are good about that but I've found most times how you act can dictate what you recieve... not saying you did anything but I can see your point that you don't know but in most cases even a used board I'd be more likely to trust that a repaired one would have been...plus one without severe damage constitutes a fair trade imo box or no box...also the Rev2.0 Saber board I bought has darker browns and tans it's a lot less in your face than the 1.0 rev..


I don't agree on that as they can never proof any of that, besides, like i said before we do things differently over here i guess...
Most retail shops have an ''swap ''warranty'' that dictates that they HAVE to swap it for a new one IF the board is broken or defective because its in their policy. So if they send me a new one i find it kinda strange that they open a new box of a new motherboard and send me ONLY the new board in my old box without ANYTHING at all. Don't get me wrong tho, its not BECAUSE of the box but the way how they treat me on the phone and how i get my new stuff, because the dude was not very friendly for no reason at all in the first place and second place i get my new part shipped in an old box without the use manual.. do you understand what i am getting at?

Who is saying that the rev. 3.0 is better than the rev 1.1? the only difference is the UEFI bios and its not working properly like a lot of people claim over at the Gigabyte thread.. so i am not so sure its an better deal.

I agree on the Sabertooth board that the R2.0 is a much better looking board and the performance is excellent i give you that but due to the location of the USB 3.0 header and the 8pin CPU connector i dislike this board a little because i can't run push/pull now and IMO the location of the USB 3.0 right on top of the GPU is not an ideal location either, so i wonder what they were thinking over at Asus when they made this Motherboard since its the only MB i know of that has these weird locations.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't agree on that as they can never proof any of that, besides, like i said before we do things differently over here i guess...
> Most retail shops have an ''swap ''warranty'' that dictates that they HAVE to swap it for a new one IF the board is broken or defective because its in their policy. So if they send me a new one i find it kinda strange that they open a new box of a new motherboard and send me ONLY the new board in my old box without ANYTHING at all. Don't get me wrong tho, its not BECAUSE of the box but the way how they treat me on the phone and how i get my new stuff, because the dude was not very friendly for no reason at all in the first place and second place i get my new part shipped in an old box without the use manual.. do you understand what i am getting at?
> 
> Who is saying that the rev. 3.0 is better than the rev 1.1? the only difference is the UEFI bios and its not working properly like a lot of people claim over at the Gigabyte thread.. so i am not so sure its an better deal.
> 
> I agree on the Sabertooth board that the R2.0 is a much better looking board and the performance is excellent i give you that but due to the location of the USB 3.0 header and the 8pin CPU connector i dislike this board a little because i can't run push/pull now and IMO the location of the USB 3.0 right on top of the GPU is not an ideal location either, so i wonder what they were thinking over at Asus when they made this Motherboard since its the only MB i know of that has these weird locations.


well I know here a lot of places have that option within a certain period of buying unless you opt in to an "insurance" plan. The larger stores that is...if the person was being extremely unpleasant to deal with I would ask to speak with a manager...I give the respect I get as well so I can see that being a sore spot..expecially if they supposedly swap you for the new item on the spot I could see some apprehension... but some places do things weird I replaced a external hard drive with best buy once and recieved an open box replacement in store same day...I was ok with that because a working drive was better than a dead one but.. these days I don't expect companies to honor warranty anymore I hope they will but I don't count on it most of the time


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well I know here a lot of places have that option within a certain period of buying unless you opt in to an "insurance" plan. The larger stores that is...if the person was being extremely unpleasant to deal with I would ask to speak with a manager...I give the respect I get as well so I can see that being a sore spot..expecially if they supposedly swap you for the new item on the spot I could see some apprehension... but some places do things weird I replaced a external hard drive with best buy once and recieved an open box replacement in store same day...I was ok with that because a working drive was better than a dead one but.. these days I don't expect companies to honor warranty anymore I hope they will but I don't count on it most of the time


I hear you on that one and i appreciate your opinion, i do.

The main reason i pick my places where i buy my stuff so carefully is WARRANTY i mean, we pay a lot of money for our PC parts so in return we want some good service right?
Nah i am not going to deal with managers because i guess this guy IS the manager in the first place lol Its a small company that has lots to learn about warranty i guess so they have to find out the hard way how they should threat their customers, and that person is me i guess









I am extremely friendly at the phone because i have no reason to blame them for my faulty product, but when they become rude and shorten on the phone i will put them in their place because that is not acceptable over here because there are so many retail stores and On line shops so i only have to say that i will not buy anything from them anymore, they will do anything for you to make you happy because they do not want bad publicity and lose their face about something so little like this.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You got mad because they didn't send you a _box_... Wow that's ungrateful.
> 
> Serial number is printed on the 24-pin. All relevant information is physically on the motherboard. You do not need a box.
> 
> 
> 
> After they upgraded the board for free too haha!
Click to expand...

Sidegrade. Never diss those Rev 1.1s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ... You got mad because they didn't send you a _box_... Wow that's ungrateful.
> 
> Serial number is printed on the 24-pin. All relevant information is physically on the motherboard. You do not need a box.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that ungrateful? I mean, i have an defective product and i am still within warranty.
> 
> They said that they send it back to Gigabyte and it would take 2 weeks minimum before i get another or repaired board, i don't accept that because most retail shops have an so called ''swap warranty'' that dictates that the defective part is going to be swapped for a new one and send the defective part to the manufacturer, they did indeed swap the motherboard, only for an different one than i paid for and its not in the original box so how do i know that its a new motherboard instead of an used one they had lay around...?
> 
> I mean, its kinda strange that when you bring an defective product to the store and they take out the new one out of the box in the store and ONLY giving you the part... i don't know how they do it all the way over in Chicago but here we just swap the defective part.
> 
> I still do like the UD5 aesthetics over Asus Sabertooth but I am not sure how the rev. 3.0 performs because i was reading lots of bad things about it on the gigabyte thread.
Click to expand...

Ah, retailer, not Gigabyte. My apologies, I jumped to a conclusion.

Gigabyte does not care about boxes. They don't care about registration. They only care about the serial number printed on the product. I've sent in a 970A-UD3 in my UD5's box, they don't care. Boards returned to me do so in the same box as the one I shipped to them.

Retailers here... If I walked into the store with my thing and said "It's broken", they would tell me to go get another one off the shelf and leave the broken one with them (assuming I'm under warranty of course, 30 days for motherboards unless I buy more) or I'm told that I need to do an RMA with the company that makes it. They update the serial for which one I have, and I walk out of the store. They do not get anything for me unless it's locked in a case.

Online retailers... Depends. Most of them do not repair, they replace with known working. If that known working happens to be one that was sent back for refund, then so be it.

If you buy a part for a warranty, why are you relying on a retailer? The only time I use a retailer's return is when I need it now. You already had a replacement, should have shipped it to Gigabyte and got it done right.


----------



## the matty

late to the party but i got an 8320 the other day after my 1090T died *puts hat over chest*


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ah, retailer, not Gigabyte. My apologies, I jumped to a conclusion.
> 
> Gigabyte does not care about boxes. They don't care about registration. They only care about the serial number printed on the product. I've sent in a 970A-UD3 in my UD5's box, they don't care. Boards returned to me do so in the same box as the one I shipped to them.
> 
> Retailers here... If I walked into the store with my thing and said "It's broken", they would tell me to go get another one off the shelf and leave the broken one with them (assuming I'm under warranty of course, 30 days for motherboards unless I buy more) or I'm told that I need to do an RMA with the company that makes it. They update the serial for which one I have, and I walk out of the store. They do not get anything for me unless it's locked in a case.
> 
> Online retailers... Depends. Most of them do not repair, they replace with known working. If that known working happens to be one that was sent back for refund, then so be it.
> 
> If you buy a part for a warranty, why are you relying on a retailer? The only time I use a retailer's return is when I need it now. You already had a replacement, should have shipped it to Gigabyte and got it done right.


That's quite alright dude, i make lots of mistakes by reading posts the wrong way because of the language barrier









Yes i know that most Manufacturers don't care about boxes and in that case i would be more happy at this point but regards to the retail store i am not as you can assume by now.
We have the same thing over here when i go to my usual PC shop and so i am surprised that they did it like this you know.

Normally we have the same warranty policy because we are under the same UCC.
I called gigabyte and they told me that i cannot send the board directly to them because i still have warranty from my retail shop.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sidegrade. Never diss those Rev 1.1s.
> Ah, retailer, not Gigabyte. My apologies, I jumped to a conclusion.
> 
> Gigabyte does not care about boxes. They don't care about registration. They only care about the serial number printed on the product. I've sent in a 970A-UD3 in my UD5's box, they don't care. Boards returned to me do so in the same box as the one I shipped to them.
> 
> Retailers here... If I walked into the store with my thing and said "It's broken", they would tell me to go get another one off the shelf and leave the broken one with them (assuming I'm under warranty of course, 30 days for motherboards unless I buy more) or I'm told that I need to do an RMA with the company that makes it. They update the serial for which one I have, and I walk out of the store. They do not get anything for me unless it's locked in a case.
> 
> Online retailers... Depends. Most of them do not repair, they replace with known working. If that known working happens to be one that was sent back for refund, then so be it.
> 
> If you buy a part for a warranty, why are you relying on a retailer? The only time I use a retailer's return is when I need it now. You already had a replacement, should have shipped it to Gigabyte and got it done right.


That's interesting, I always wondered what Amazon does with all their returns.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sidegrade. Never diss those Rev 1.1s.
> Ah, retailer, not Gigabyte. My apologies, I jumped to a conclusion.
> 
> Gigabyte does not care about boxes. They don't care about registration. They only care about the serial number printed on the product. I've sent in a 970A-UD3 in my UD5's box, they don't care. Boards returned to me do so in the same box as the one I shipped to them.
> 
> Retailers here... If I walked into the store with my thing and said "It's broken", they would tell me to go get another one off the shelf and leave the broken one with them (assuming I'm under warranty of course, 30 days for motherboards unless I buy more) or I'm told that I need to do an RMA with the company that makes it. They update the serial for which one I have, and I walk out of the store. They do not get anything for me unless it's locked in a case.
> 
> Online retailers... Depends. Most of them do not repair, they replace with known working. If that known working happens to be one that was sent back for refund, then so be it.
> 
> If you buy a part for a warranty, why are you relying on a retailer? The only time I use a retailer's return is when I need it now. You already had a replacement, should have shipped it to Gigabyte and got it done right.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, I always wondered what Amazon does with all their returns.
Click to expand...

Amazon themselves sells as Used I believe. Newegg's method many know well... "OpenBox".


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> That's interesting, I always wondered what Amazon does with all their returns.


often times companies throw returns in the compactor because it's loss for full amount on taxes... if they send it as a replacement then they cannot claim it as a loss.... well they can until they get audited lol...if it was a return for color wrong part I could see them repackaging or such but for faulty parts I'd hope they get them refurbished and give that discount on to us







I know for instance at Walmart they donate a lot to feeding America and throw a lot away because both are tax breaks... that's why not a whole lot of items get reduced to sell that often it used to be every food department could reduce so so items good to eat but not nice enough to sell but not anymore very few can do so


----------



## hurricane28

I did run firestrike for a couple of times to see if this board performs better than my UD5 but its was very disappointing lol

I scored 1000 point more with my UD5 compare to the sabertooth at the same 4.8Ghz, i run 2600MHz CPU/NB but that should no drop my scores right? I have the feeling i am missing something.

My RAM is stock 1866, maybe its not an great idea running the CPU/NB that high with stock RAM? I also tried 2400Mhz CPU/NB but i still get only 8000 points at 4.8Ghz while i should hit over 9000 like my other CPU and Mb did..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did run firestrike for a couple of times to see if this board performs better than my UD5 but its was very disappointing lol
> 
> I scored 1000 point more with my UD5 compare to the sabertooth at the same 4.8Ghz, i run 2600MHz CPU/NB but that should no drop my scores right? I have the feeling i am missing something.
> 
> My RAM is stock 1866, maybe its not an great idea running the CPU/NB that high with stock RAM? I also tried 2400Mhz CPU/NB but i still get only 8000 points at 4.8Ghz while i should hit over 9000 like my other CPU and Mb did..


To test the difference between mobos you need everything exactly the same. Ram speed, timings, ht, cpu/nb, multi etc.

Otherwise its just two random tests.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> To test the difference between mobos you need everything exactly the same. Ram speed, timings, ht, cpu/nb, multi etc.
> 
> Otherwise its just two random tests.


I did, i run everything at stock speeds accept for the CPU that is at 4.8

At stock speeds i get only a score of 8100 at 4.8Ghz that can't be right if you ask me because on my Gigabyte board the scores were much higher...

I don't get why the scores are that low, everything is stable as a rock in IBT AVX so its not an unstable system. the only difference back than was that i run my RAM at 2000MHz but that does not give me 1200 points.. maybe 2 or 300 but never 1200 points.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did, i run everything at stock speeds accept for the CPU that is at 4.8
> 
> At stock speeds i get only a score of 8100 at 4.8Ghz that can't be right if you ask me because on my Gigabyte board the scores were much higher...
> 
> I don't get why the scores are that low, everything is stable as a rock in IBT AVX so its not an unstable system. the only difference back than was that i run my RAM at 2000MHz but that does not give me 1200 points.. maybe 2 or 300 but never 1200 points.


If you switched to Windows 8, it may have affected the Physics Score performance.


----------



## mus1mus

Windows maybe. Could also be other things.

But as a note, even if the SaberKitty use tighter subtimings on RAM, I found out I can score higher on RAM with my GIGA. I can't even get it as close to what my GIGA achieved. Not sure why. Since Memory controller is in the CPU itself.

But if you can get higher clocks on the Kitty, that will even things up. Even negate them.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

the 3 pin connector i asked about earlier is this one.. no mention of it that i can see and it doesnt appear to be marked?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did run firestrike for a couple of times to see if this board performs better than my UD5 but its was very disappointing lol
> 
> I scored 1000 point more with my UD5 compare to the sabertooth at the same 4.8Ghz, i run 2600MHz CPU/NB but that should no drop my scores right? I have the feeling i am missing something.
> 
> My RAM is stock 1866, maybe its not an great idea running the CPU/NB that high with stock RAM? I also tried 2400Mhz CPU/NB but i still get only 8000 points at 4.8Ghz while i should hit over 9000 like my other CPU and Mb did..
> 
> 
> 
> To test the difference between mobos you need everything exactly the same. Ram speed, timings, ht, cpu/nb, multi etc.
> 
> Otherwise its just two random tests.
Click to expand...

and drivers, updates to firestrike
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the 3 pin connector i asked about earlier is this one.. no mention of it that i can see and it doesnt appear to be marked?


sorry i couldnt post earlier i was at work and had to keep working while i read

DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON IT

you will brick your board !

it is for diag not for normal use and asus is the only ones who can use it


----------



## mus1mus

What's your take on this guys?

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/unannounced-amd-fx-8370-nearly-breaks-worlds-clock-rate-record-at-8-7ghz/


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and drivers, updates to firestrike
> sorry i couldnt post earlier i was at work and had to keep working while i read
> 
> DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON IT
> 
> you will brick your board !
> 
> it is for diag not for normal use and asus is the only ones who can use it


i see... i didnt put anything on it as i was worried about something like that.. thanks for that info...that would be why it isnt marked ;0


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Windows maybe. Could also be other things.
> 
> But as a note, even if the SaberKitty use tighter subtimings on RAM, I found out I can score higher on RAM with my GIGA. I can't even get it as close to what my GIGA achieved. Not sure why. Since Memory controller is in the CPU itself.
> 
> But if you can get higher clocks on the Kitty, that will even things up. Even negate them.


I noticed that my board does tighten the timings more than my Giga does, for example, it sets my RAM to 1T at 110ns while my Giga does 2T at 300ns.

I also compared my last scores to my older Giga scores and clock for clock the Giga scores higher in benchmarks. Thats kinda odd because on every review i see on the net the Sabertooth scored higher than the giga UD7. So maybe i forgot some setting or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Windows maybe. Could also be other things.
> 
> But as a note, even if the SaberKitty use tighter subtimings on RAM, I found out I can score higher on RAM with my GIGA. I can't even get it as close to what my GIGA achieved. Not sure why. Since Memory controller is in the CPU itself.
> 
> But if you can get higher clocks on the Kitty, that will even things up. Even negate them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and drivers, updates to firestrike


I am on the newest drivers atm and firestrike is up to date as far as i know, even then, its strange that i scored higher on my Giga a month ago. Would you agree?


----------



## mus1mus

Have you been messing with FSB yet?


----------



## agent__551

hi guys, i just got my self a used fx8320 with sabertooth 990fx r2.0
i didnt start using it yet as i need to clear some stuff off my old rig

but im benching it and im getting really low 3Dmark physics and combined result compared to other similar systems
im running it at stoock clocks with stock cooler for now as im waiting for the stock cooler on my old rig to use my hyp212, also its on an open case so cooling isnt the best to oc for now. also the new BIOS is confusing the hell out of me and i need some read up on it

anyway, is this result normal for a stock fx8320?

my results
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2692844
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2693172

others stock clock results im looking at
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2610108
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2585320
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2580600


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you been messing with FSB yet?


No i have not, why should i mess with the FSB? I get all wrong numbers when i mess with it and in most cases i need more voltage to be stable at higher clocks.


----------



## mus1mus

Cause i found out FSB is not that good in a kitty. I have tried 300+ on a UD3 but the kitty will just ignore it.

Might test my system in a bit if I can get my system to run higher without messing the FSB but my daily clock is on a 250 FSB with 2500 CPU-NB and 3000+ HT..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent__551*
> 
> hi guys, i just got my self a used fx8320 with sabertooth 990fx r2.0
> i didnt start using it yet as i need to clear some stuff off my old rig
> 
> but im benching it and im getting really low 3Dmark physics and combined result compared to other similar systems
> im running it at stoock clocks with stock cooler for now as im waiting for the stock cooler on my old rig to use my hyp212, also its on an open case so cooling isnt the best to oc for now. also the new BIOS is confusing the hell out of me and i need some read up on it
> 
> anyway, is this result normal for a stock fx8320?
> 
> my results
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2692844
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2693172
> 
> others stock clock results im looking at
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2610108
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2585320
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2580600


Your numbers are spot on for stock 8320 physics scores.
The ones you qouted are runnnig at speeds up to 4.5 ghz.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cause i found out FSB is not that good in a kitty. I have tried 300+ on a UD3 but the kitty will just ignore it.
> 
> Might test my system in a bit if I can get my system to run higher without messing the FSB but my daily clock is on a 250 FSB with 2500 CPU-NB and 3000+ HT..


My sabertooth handles it ok and this is the max I was able to get it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your take on this guys?
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/unannounced-amd-fx-8370-nearly-breaks-worlds-clock-rate-record-at-8-7ghz/


An 8350 hit 8794. This hit 8722.

What, exactly, is so special about this? All it means is he managed to find a chip with 4 strong modules. It's your typical "Golden Chip" scenario.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An 8350 hit 8794. This hit 8722.
> 
> What, exactly, is so special about this? All it means is he managed to find a chip with 4 strong modules. It's your typical "Golden Chip" scenario.


I was reading up on this and the world record was done on an 8350 with 6 cores parked. The 8370 did it with all 8 cores running...

http://valid.canardpc.com/lpza4n


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An 8350 hit 8794. This hit 8722.
> 
> What, exactly, is so special about this? All it means is he managed to find a chip with 4 strong modules. It's your typical "Golden Chip" scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading up on this and the world record was done on an 8350 with 6 cores parked. The 8370 did it with all 8 cores running...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lpza4n
Click to expand...

Please read what I posted...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Please read what I posted...


I read it.. With all 8 cores running it is a big deal, he didn't gimp the chip to get that high. Hope in the near future he will be able to push past the current record with it...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Please read what I posted...
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.. With all 8 cores running it is a big deal, he didn't gimp the chip to get that high. Hope in the near future he will be able to push past the current record with it...
Click to expand...

it was a chip selected specifically for this, it's impressive for sure but not surprising.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> it was a chip selected specifically for this, it's impressive for sure but not surprising.


Oh I'm sure it was hand picked. but it's still sweet....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An 8350 hit 8794. This hit 8722.
> 
> What, exactly, is so special about this? All it means is he managed to find a chip with 4 strong modules. It's your typical "Golden Chip" scenario.


It was stated there. 8 vs 2 cores activated.

It might mean AMD was able to mature the yield of their Process. Which is good for us.

I replied without reading the previous comments.

But yes, that still stands. It should be harder. And it surely was hand picked. But the record holder also was.









So that makes the record holder nothing special as well.

But the point here is stated on my second sentence..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> it was a chip selected specifically for this, it's impressive for sure but not surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sure it was hand picked. but it's still sweet....
Click to expand...

It is indeed but im more interested in the new arch now more than anything


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Please read what I posted...
> 
> 
> 
> I read it.. With all 8 cores running it is a big deal, he didn't gimp the chip to get that high. Hope in the near future he will be able to push past the current record with it...
Click to expand...

... Lets try again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An 8350 hit 8794. This hit 8722.
> 
> What, exactly, is so special about this? *All it means is he managed to find a chip with 4 strong modules.* It's your typical "Golden Chip" scenario.


That is not a big deal. A "big deal" would be the actual record being broken. The only thing this shows is he managed to get a chip in which all four modules can achieve 8.7 under LN2. Goodie for him. That's basically winning the LN2 silicon lottery 4 times.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is indeed but im more interested in the new arch now more than anything


Same here.. I hope they have something great on the horizon...


----------



## hurricane28

uhh guys? I posted some issues i have and i could use a little help here. Maybe the sabertooth owners have some tips or have any idea on why my scores are that low?

Where is gerty when you need im


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> An 8350 hit 8794. This hit 8722.
> 
> What, exactly, is so special about this? All it means is he managed to find a chip with 4 strong modules. It's your typical "Golden Chip" scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading up on this and the world record was done on an 8350 with 6 cores parked. The 8370 did it with all 8 cores running...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lpza4n
Click to expand...

I always thought that using any thing less than all 8 cores was cheating or half-assed. I should try my 8350 with some of the cores shut down and see what OC I can get! But, I still think that's not right.


----------



## hurricane28

I did some AIDA64 benches and all looks normal if you ask me, so the memory is compatible with this particular board otherwise it couldn't run a bench i guess.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Finally installed the fans and tidied up as much as my noob self can


the fan over the vrms isnt secured at all it fit so tight to the fittings and case of the other fan i didnt need to... its not enough pressure to hurt the fittings i dont think.. and i wont have adhesive on vrms or block







I also have one of the cougars on the back of the socket... Now to start seeing what she can do


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Finally installed the fans and tidied up as much as my noob self can
> 
> 
> the fan over the vrms isnt secured at all it fit so tight to the fittings and case of the other fan i didnt need to... its not enough pressure to hurt the fittings i dont think.. and i wont have adhesive on vrms or block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one of the cougars on the back of the socket... Now to start seeing what she can do


Nice looking rig man









I see you use the new H220x? Seems to be an pretty good cooler as i may believe the reviews.

As for now, i am not very happy with the Sabertooth as you can read in my posts here. My scores were a lot higher on my UD5.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice looking rig man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you use the new H220x? Seems to be an pretty good cooler as i may believe the reviews.
> 
> As for now, i am not very happy with the Sabertooth as you can read in my posts here. My scores were a lot higher on my UD5.


Yeah im pretty happy with it so far....for the pricepoint and option to expand upon i really cannot complain... this new case made all the difference the old one looked like a rat made a nest of wires









So to the saber guys here i had the llc set to extreme which will likely be dropping as its overshooting the voltage with load (as ive read it would)... but on my runs with ibt avx im getting low gflops with a higher nb. I will post my bios screenshots in a bit but this is what im seeing with the ibt runs (i just did five to see if it was consistantly low..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





just realized i deleted the ibt window picture i had.. basically i was getting 3.88's with times of 99 and gflops of 77.. which i know is low but im not sure why at this point im thinking its voltage as my gflops with same clocks and lower nb on other board were 89ish with 89 - 91 times


Getting closer turned llc to very high on cpu, high on nb temps still seem a little high but getting closer on a side note with llc on very high for cpu its staying right on target under load only .03 difference


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

This is my current score i did tonight.

I had the same problem and i solved it by upper the vcore a bit and set the CPU LLC to high or extreme.

I also seen that your temperature are a bit high for that kind of Vcore, were you using the H220x at that time? Or did you lower the fans that much?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current score i did tonight.
> 
> I had the same problem and i solved it by upper the vcore a bit and set the CPU LLC to high or extreme.
> 
> I also seen that your temperature are a bit high for that kind of Vcore, were you using the H220x at that time? Or did you lower the fans that much?


yes using the h220x.. im thinking i might need a remount i used the new antec nano diamond 7 it was very thick and i used pea method but it may not have covered very well we shall see... i have fans and pump and full tilt so it should be lower

anyhow heres the bios settings hopefully you guys can give me some tips on what to change to help







Im thinking refresh rate on ram should be lower and possibly 1T any thoughts are welcomed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes using the h220x.. im thinking i might need a remount i used the new antec nano diamond 7 it was very thick and i used pea method but it may not have covered very well we shall see... i have fans and pump and full tilt so it should be lower
> 
> anyhow heres the bios settings hopefully you guys can give me some tips on what to change to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking refresh rate on ram should be lower and possibly 1T any thoughts are welcomed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


alright, that seems quite odd indeed. Maybe an bad mount could be the problem yes. You only need to apply a little bit of TIM on the CPU and the heat sink will spread it for you. I use MX-4 and its working very well for me, its non curing and non conductive.

Here are some of my Bios screens shots i took for ya:





Maybe you can take your advantage with it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yeah im pretty happy with it so far....for the pricepoint and option to expand upon i really cannot complain... this new case made all the difference the old one looked like a rat made a nest of wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to the saber guys here i had the llc set to extreme which will likely be dropping as its overshooting the voltage with load (as ive read it would)... but on my runs with ibt avx im getting low gflops with a higher nb. I will post my bios screenshots in a bit but this is what im seeing with the ibt runs (i just did five to see if it was consistantly low..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just realized i deleted the ibt window picture i had.. basically i was getting 3.88's with times of 99 and gflops of 77.. which i know is low but im not sure why at this point im thinking its voltage as my gflops with same clocks and lower nb on other board were 89ish with 89 - 91 times
> 
> 
> Getting closer turned llc to very high on cpu, high on nb temps still seem a little high but getting closer on a side note with llc on very high for cpu its staying right on target under load only .03 difference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Coming from an avid Sabertooth overclocker.. You do not need to use extreme unless going for DICE or LN2.. or if you are over clocking your ram ridiculously I only go Ultra high.. but found that high is a good balance if you get the swing of things. Been running 5.1 for some time now on the saber kitty, low scores normally means you are under volting something.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Coming from an avid Sabertooth overclocker.. You do not need to use extreme unless going for DICE or LN2.. or if you are over clocking your ram ridiculously I only go Ultra high.. but found that high is a good balance if you get the swing of things. Been running 5.1 for some time now on the saber kitty, low scores normally means you are under volting something.


Ultra High does just fine for my CHVFZ, Extreme tends to actually put the VCORE higher than set. Been a long time F3RS!


----------



## hurricane28

I use ultra high but my giga board liked Extreme tho.

its kinda strange that i get very low firestrike scores but in IBT AVX i get nice gflops. I guess Giga boards do better on 3Dmark benching.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ultra High does just fine for my CHVFZ, Extreme tends to actually put the VCORE higher than set. Been a long time F3RS!


Yes it has, Its been a long rough bumpy jagged road since march.. I am making it through and may be picking up a samsung 850 SSD soon woot, however the down side is my computer is down.. some how in the moving and Lan party I borked my install of windows.. and its one of those things that I would rather save my data than wipe, I don't remember when I last did a back up as there was a period of time that I just didn't care to even turn on the PC..

Bright side.. Im back BABEH! BOOO YAAAA


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Coming from an avid Sabertooth overclocker.. You do not need to use extreme unless going for DICE or LN2.. or if you are over clocking your ram ridiculously I only go Ultra high.. but found that high is a good balance if you get the swing of things. Been running 5.1 for some time now on the saber kitty, low scores normally means you are under volting something.


likely NB as I put it to 2400 with no voltage bump.... gonna mess some more and see what I can get for a 4400 base then move up 800mhz is nothing to scoff at I remember when 200 was doing good... but showing my age now lol

Edit: realized I hadn't set the cpu NB voltage manually and it was defaulting to 1.40..so i set it to 1.20 and saved some temp while also gaining a few gflops...


----------



## mus1mus

NB Voltage to 1.25
NB 1.8 to 1.8050 to limit the FSB swing..

CPU LLC to High to limit VCore overshoot.
CPU-NB LLC to ULTRA
Power Duty Control to C-Probe
Current capability to Max values
And play around the Frequency on Voltage Frequency to get the most Stable Voltages..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NB Voltage to 1.25
> NB 1.8 to 1.8050 to limit the FSB swing..
> 
> CPU LLC to High to limit VCore overshoot.
> CPU-NB LLC to ULTRA
> Power Duty Control to C-Probe
> Current capability to Max values
> And play around the Frequency on Voltage Frequency to get the most Stable Voltages..


Okay these are before and after same voltages just changing the above settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BEFORE
AFTER


----------



## mus1mus

Doesn't seem much of a change huh?

Try higher clocks.. that seems to be not too hot yet.

Also note, you can double click on Vcore at HWInfo to open up a graph of your Vcore. Run a stress test and note of the variation by changing the LLC settings or Frequency of the Voltage.

Nothing too special about it. I just wanna have a Vcore swing that's limited to 2 values on mine. With desired Vcore as the minimum.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yeah im pretty happy with it so far....for the pricepoint and option to expand upon i really cannot complain... this new case made all the difference the old one looked like a rat made a nest of wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to the saber guys here i had the llc set to extreme which will likely be dropping as its overshooting the voltage with load (as ive read it would)... but on my runs with ibt avx im getting low gflops with a higher nb. I will post my bios screenshots in a bit but this is what im seeing with the ibt runs (i just did five to see if it was consistantly low..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just realized i deleted the ibt window picture i had.. basically i was getting 3.88's with times of 99 and gflops of 77.. which i know is low but im not sure why at this point im thinking its voltage as my gflops with same clocks and lower nb on other board were 89ish with 89 - 91 times
> 
> 
> Getting closer turned llc to very high on cpu, high on nb temps still seem a little high but getting closer on a side note with llc on very high for cpu its staying right on target under load only .03 difference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from an avid Sabertooth overclocker.. You do not need to use extreme unless going for DICE or LN2.. or if you are over clocking your ram ridiculously I only go Ultra high.. but found that high is a good balance if you get the swing of things. Been running 5.1 for some time now on the saber kitty, low scores normally means you are under volting something.
Click to expand...

/poke @hurricane28
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Ultra High does just fine for my CHVFZ, Extreme tends to actually put the VCORE higher than set. Been a long time F3RS!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it has, Its been a long rough bumpy jagged road since march.. I am making it through and may be picking up a samsung 850 SSD soon woot, however the down side is my computer is down.. some how in the moving and Lan party I borked my install of windows.. and its one of those things that I would rather save my data than wipe, I don't remember when I last did a back up as there was a period of time that I just didn't care to even turn on the PC..
> 
> Bright side.. Im back BABEH! BOOO YAAAA
Click to expand...

wb, i know how you feel i wanna just be done with this and have my winter...... finally
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NB Voltage to 1.25
> NB 1.8 to 1.8050 to limit the FSB swing..
> 
> CPU LLC to High to limit VCore overshoot.
> CPU-NB LLC to ULTRA
> Power Duty Control to C-Probe
> Current capability to Max values
> And play around the Frequency on Voltage Frequency to get the most Stable Voltages..
> 
> 
> 
> Okay these are before and after same voltages just changing the above settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> AFTER
Click to expand...

gflops from what i have seen is a mix of cpu speed, cpu/nb, and ram


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /poke @hurricane28


lol why do you poke me? I know that low scores are an low voltage thing as i corrected my scores in IBT AVX but firestrike still scores low..

I am stable in IBT AVX so everything should be stable and there is enough voltage right? Or could it be that firestrike needs more volts because it stresses only a few cores and in that case it needs more voltage?


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, no difference there.

I set the CPU to 1.5V and the CPU/NB to 1.4V and the scores are still in the 8K area..

I really want to know what i am doing wrong because when i run CPU/NB at stock or at 2600 there is no difference in Firestrike scores.. gflops are pretty good and its stable for 10 runs of IBT AVX


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /poke @hurricane28
> 
> 
> 
> lol why do you poke me? I know that low scores are an low voltage thing as i corrected my scores in IBT AVX but firestrike still scores low..
> 
> I am stable in IBT AVX so everything should be stable and there is enough voltage right? Or could it be that firestrike needs more volts because it stresses only a few cores and in that case it needs more voltage?
Click to expand...

other things may need more voltage you went from something with mostly "auto" ( preset and nothing you could change ) voltages to something which in my experience is second to ONE motherboard in terms of customization of voltages in bios


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> other things may need more voltage you went from something with mostly "auto" ( preset and nothing you could change ) voltages to something which in my experience is second to ONE motherboard in terms of customization of voltages in bios


Perhaps yes, but what voltages do i need to raise? I mean, on the Giga board i know PLL and CPU/NB/ PCI-e PLL voltage would gain more stability but this board is so complex i have no idea on what most things do lol

So can you be more precise for me to understand properly?

BTW. can you explain to me why i get decent scores in IBT AVX but not in 3Dmark?


----------



## Mega Man

3dmark stresses different portions of the cpu as to voltages start testing lol


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah Ive noticed that, its a very poor stress test for CPU's. I only see its being used for 80% and the temps are very low so i guess it only stresses 2 or 4 cores.

But that still doesn't explain why my gflops are okay but my 3Dmarks are not. I tried more volts on the CPU and CPU/NB but it makes no difference.

There must be something i am doing wrong because there is no way my Giga UD5 scores more than 1000 points higher than the Sabertooth.


----------



## Mega Man

can you link these tests?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can you link these tests?


Certainly.

this is my score with 4.8Ghz CPU, 2400 CPU/NB



this is my latest Firestrike score:


----------



## Mega Man

... where is the ud5 ?

did you leave power saving on


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry, here it is. this was with 4.8Ghz and with 2400Mhz CPU/NB. The ram was slightly faster but doesn't do much.



No power saving is off. That is the one thing i do when i install motherboard is to turn off all power saving features so i have fully control over my system.


----------



## LinusBE

Here is a run on my Saberkitty at 4.8 GHz:



For more details: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3976578

I have slower RAM (1600 MHz Corsair Vengeance running at 1399 MHz because of my FSB overclock and it's not stable at anything higher than 1600), CPU/NB is at 2200 MHz stock.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Here is a run on my Saberkitty at 4.8 GHz:
> 
> 
> 
> For more details: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3976578
> 
> I have slower RAM (1600 MHz Corsair Vengeance running at 1399 MHz because of my FSB overclock and it's not stable at anything higher than 1600), CPU/NB is at 2200 MHz stock.


That is an healthy score.

Can you post some bios screen shots for me plz? Maybe i overlooked something because there is just soo much you can adjust on this board compare to the UD5 that i am sure i am missing something.


----------



## LinusBE

These are not fully optimal settings. Not all voltages are at their optimal values. I don't use these settings 24/7.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not fully optimal settings. Not all voltages are at their optimal values. I don't use these settings 24/7.


Thnx man, much obliged.


----------



## hurricane28

No matter what i do the scores are not getting ANY higher... still have only around 8K in physics in Firestrike...

Its driving me nuts man. I disabled EVERY power saving feature and its rocksolid stable...


----------



## LinusBE

Is your RAM stable? Try memtest86.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Is your RAM stable? Try memtest86.


Yes my RAM is stable. There can only be one thing left and that is re-install windows because i only changed the drivers but no fresh windows install.

OR there is something else very wrong. I tried stock CPu/NB, set everything to optimized etc etc no luck and the scores don't even change no matter what i do..

So i am kinda sitting with my hands in my hair now lol


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes my RAM is stable. There can only be one thing left and that is re-install windows because i only changed the drivers but no fresh windows install.
> 
> OR there is something else very wrong. I tried stock CPu/NB, set everything to optimized etc etc no luck and the scores don't even change no matter what i do..
> 
> So i am kinda sitting with my hands in my hair now lol


I suggest a reinstall then. I also did that when changing motherboards because I had some issues when changing from my M5A97 EVO to UD5.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I suggest a reinstall then. I also did that when changing motherboards because I had some issues when changing from my M5A97 EVO to UD5.


Yes, that can be the only explanation because this is very awkward. But then again, i can play games and run IBT AVX just fine...

I deleted all gigabyte drivers before i installed this board. So an re-install must be the problem or there is something else very wrong.

I tried EVERY setting that is on this motherboard so if an re-installation of Windows 7 not solve this problem there must be something else than.

thnx for your help anyway


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm thinking tonight or tomorrow night is a remount time to see if I used too much or too little paste... the antec 7 I used was way thicker than what I've used so it was trial and probably error..I also noticed when I cleaned the block it looks like I might have a convex lid or concave on the block as it had some light denting on right side facing the front of the case...also to note I got to have my first oh crap moment when switching over when I had my first bent pins on a processor.. but I used the wire casing trick and worked like a charm... normally processors stay in the socket when released even vertically this one jumped out to the video card below it was anxious for us new home I guess lol


----------



## agent__551

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No matter what i do the scores are not getting ANY higher... still have only around 8K in physics in Firestrike...
> 
> Its driving me nuts man. I disabled EVERY power saving feature and its rocksolid stable...


i think i have the same problem as you, though in stock
www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39460#post_22802203

do you mind posting your stock benchmark


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent__551*
> 
> i think i have the same problem as you, though in stock
> www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39460#post_22802203
> 
> do you mind posting your stock benchmark


Aha, so i am not the only one with this strange problem after all...

My stock scores are the same as my overclock scores. I am running the 2501 bios.

At first i thought its the Windows hotfix i forget to install but even after that i keep getting low scores... i installed all drivers correctly and everything is up to date and stable.

There must be something we do wrong OR we both have an faulty board because this is very strange and never ever have heard of problems like this before.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I've been looking for something to expand the h220x to include the graphics card to the loop I was thinking of adding a a resevoir, extra pump and 360 rad when I came across this Swiftech MCR220 Drive Rev3 Series Heat Exchangers w/ Integrated Pump and Reservoir..in the 360 form factor I'm thinking this would work well and save space as well... or would the h220x pump be able to push this well http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6571/ex-rad-126/Swiftech_MCR220_Quiet_Power_2_x_120mm_Radiator_w_Reservoir_MCR220-QP_Res_R2.html?tl=g30c95s708 and get a second pump late? any thoughts... just brainstorming add I still have issues to work out before I go adding more but... suffice to say I've caught the bug. Thanks guys my wallet hates you lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agent__551*
> 
> i think i have the same problem as you, though in stock
> www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39460#post_22802203
> 
> do you mind posting your stock benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, so i am not the only one with this strange problem after all...
> 
> My stock scores are the same as my overclock scores. I am running the 2501 bios.
> 
> At first i thought its the Windows hotfix i forget to install but even after that i keep getting low scores... i installed all drivers correctly and everything is up to date and stable.
> 
> There must be something we do wrong OR we both have an faulty board because this is very strange and never ever have heard of problems like this before.
Click to expand...

i still point to user error
@agent__551

i dont see how those systems are relatively close,

you know future mark can not read ram speeds correctly right ?

you both also know different versions of 3dmark effects the scoring right ?

you would need save version of the bench ran recently to come to this conclusion


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i still point to user error
> @agent__551
> 
> i dont see how those systems are relatively close,
> 
> you know future mark can not read ram speeds correctly right ?
> 
> you both also know different versions of 3dmark effects the scoring right ?
> 
> you would need save version of the bench ran recently to come to this conclusion


Yes i know all of that mega, the point is that i get good FPS in games and like i said before, IBT AVX stable with good scores..

Its baffling to me that when i had the same overclock on my gigabyte board my physics score was 1200 points more.

I am running the same exact firestrike, as a matter a fact, i did not do an complete re-install of Windows 7 so maybe there is the flaw. Other things are great and this board is noticeably faster with certain things accept firestrike.

If its user error i would like to know what i am doing wrong here so i can solve this problem. I tried a lot of settings in the UEFI with no luck in firestrike.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i know all of that mega, the point is that i get good FPS in games and like i said before, IBT AVX stable with good scores..
> 
> Its baffling to me that when i had the same overclock on my gigabyte board my physics score was 1200 points more.
> 
> I am running the same exact firestrike, as a matter a fact, i did not do an complete re-install of Windows 7 so maybe there is the flaw. Other things are great and this board is noticeably faster with certain things accept firestrike.
> 
> If its user error i would like to know what i am doing wrong here so i can solve this problem. I tried a lot of settings in the UEFI with no luck in firestrike.


is this just curiosity or do you actually care about fire strike scores? I also find it odd that your scores would vary that much but I'd be more concerned because didn't you say stock and over clocked netted you same scores?... one thing you could try is there is an app to make sure cores aren't parked and if they are it can unpark them... there are two hotfixes for the fx series...though I wouldn't think core parking would apply here...I also didn't do fresh reinstall because I need to back up about 600 gigs of games to save my poor Internet life...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> is this just curiosity or do you actually care about fire strike scores? I also find it odd that your scores would vary that much but I'd be more concerned because didn't you say stock and over clocked netted you same scores?


Well don't you think its strange that i get these low scores on that kind of overclock?

No i did not run this at stock speed but with stock CPU/NB and overclock CPU/NB that will give me the same results while i gained a lot on my gigabyte board.
My RAM is stock 1866.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well don't you think its strange that i get these low scores on that kind of overclock?
> 
> No i did not run this at stock speed but with stock CPU/NB and overclock CPU/NB that will give me the same results while i gained a lot on my gigabyte board.
> My RAM is stock 1866.


ok I misunderstood that post...it is odd but I'm stable at 4.4 with less voltage than my old board...and lower temps.... that's something for me to be happy about...I don't usually benchmark much though so I couldn't tell you if my board runs firestrike any differently than the old one although I'm about same place settings wise as I was with the old board with lower temps and voltages so I'm thrilled...I just have about 100 settings to learn about


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well don't you think its strange that i get these low scores on that kind of overclock?
> 
> No i did not run this at stock speed but with stock CPU/NB and overclock CPU/NB that will give me the same results while i gained a lot on my gigabyte board.
> My RAM is stock 1866.


Sorry mate.

Have you used the same settings on both of your OC's?

Just my hunch, your Giga score involves FSB OC. You have tried running your RAM at 2400 on a giga. So there's the clue.

I would also recommend a fresh install.


----------



## cssorkinman

My firestrike at 4.8ghz for comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3980839?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok I misunderstood that post...it is odd but I'm stable at 4.4 with less voltage than my old board...and lower temps.... that's something for me to be happy about...I don't usually benchmark much though so I couldn't tell you if my board runs firestrike any differently than the old one although I'm about same place settings wise as I was with the old board with lower temps and voltages so I'm thrilled...I just have about 100 settings to learn about


Temperature difference could likely because of your reseat. I wouldn't give it too much thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry mate.
> 
> Have you used the same settings on both of your OC's?
> 
> Just my hunch, your Giga score involves FSB OC. You have tried running your RAM at 2400 on a giga. So there's the clue.
> 
> I would also recommend a fresh install.


I second this, I've seen some weird oddities with some benchmarks. For instance, I consistently saw higher GFLOPS in LinX by increasing vcore, now how does that work?








However, I wouldn't worry too much about firestrike unless you're submitting to the bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My firestrike at 4.8ghz for comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3980839?


We have the same wallpaper









And does your board have a 12x ram multiplier? Mine only goes up to 9.33x, even though it's not one of the listed differences between 970 and 990FX on AMD's wiki page.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok I misunderstood that post...it is odd but I'm stable at 4.4 with less voltage than my old board...and lower temps.... that's something for me to be happy about...I don't usually benchmark much though so I couldn't tell you if my board runs firestrike any differently than the old one although I'm about same place settings wise as I was with the old board with lower temps and voltages so I'm thrilled...I just have about 100 settings to learn about
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature difference could likely because of your reseat. I wouldn't give it too much thought.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry mate.
> 
> Have you used the same settings on both of your OC's?
> 
> Just my hunch, your Giga score involves FSB OC. You have tried running your RAM at 2400 on a giga. So there's the clue.
> 
> I would also recommend a fresh install.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second this, I've seen some weird oddities with some benchmarks. For instance, I consistently saw higher GFLOPS in LinX by increasing vcore, now how does that work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I wouldn't worry too much about firestrike unless you're submitting to the bot
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My firestrike at 4.8ghz for comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3980839?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the same wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And does your board have a 12x ram multiplier? Mine only goes up to 9.33x, even though it's not one of the listed differences between 970 and 990FX on AMD's wiki page.
Click to expand...

It does, but it is the only 990FX board I own that has the 12 multi for the ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry mate.
> 
> Have you used the same settings on both of your OC's?
> 
> Just my hunch, your Giga score involves FSB OC. You have tried running your RAM at 2400 on a giga. So there's the clue.
> 
> I would also recommend a fresh install.


On both of my boards i only used multiplier to overclock to 4.8Ghz... the boards are not the same so the settings can never be the same but its very close.

My Giga score i posted on there was as an indication to see that my scores are much higher on that board compare to the sabertooth.

Also, that Giga score i showed you is not 2400MHz ram but just 2000Mhz so that is not that much faster than 1866 so the performance gain should be minimal. Both scores were with 2400 CPU/NB.

I am going to look if there is an other possibility because everything is working just fine but firestrike gives me headache and the last thing i would like to do is an fresh install because its so much work to get it working properly again. But thnx anyway for the reply








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry mate.
> 
> Have you used the same settings on both of your OC's?
> 
> Just my hunch, your Giga score involves FSB OC. You have tried running your RAM at 2400 on a giga. So there's the clue.
> 
> I would also recommend a fresh install.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My firestrike at 4.8ghz for comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3980839?


See, your scores are much higher than mine. Kinda strange that i get an real good IBT AVX score but firestrike does not.
I am going to look in the registry and look if there are any remnants of the Gigabyte drivers, if not i am getting an fresh install.

thnx for your comparison


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry mate.
> 
> Have you used the same settings on both of your OC's?
> 
> Just my hunch, your Giga score involves FSB OC. You have tried running your RAM at 2400 on a giga. So there's the clue.
> 
> I would also recommend a fresh install.
> 
> 
> 
> On both of my boards i only used multiplier to overclock to 4.8Ghz... the boards are not the same so the settings can never be the same but its very close.
> 
> My Giga score i posted on there was as an indication to see that my scores are much higher on that board compare to the sabertooth.
> 
> Also, that Giga score i showed you is not 2400MHz ram but just 2000Mhz so that is not that much faster than 1866 so the performance gain should be minimal. Both scores were with 2400 CPU/NB.
> 
> I am going to look if there is an other possibility because everything is working just fine but firestrike gives me headache and the last thing i would like to do is an fresh install because its so much work to get it working properly again. But thnx anyway for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry mate.
> 
> Have you used the same settings on both of your OC's?
> 
> Just my hunch, your Giga score involves FSB OC. You have tried running your RAM at 2400 on a giga. So there's the clue.
> 
> I would also recommend a fresh install.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My firestrike at 4.8ghz for comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3980839?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, your scores are much higher than mine. Kinda strange that i get an real good IBT AVX score but firestrike does not.
> I am going to look in the registry and look if there are any remnants of the Gigabyte drivers, if not i am getting an fresh install.
> 
> thnx for your comparison
Click to expand...

try runing a lower ht link multi


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> On both of my boards i only used multiplier to overclock to 4.8Ghz... the boards are not the same so the settings can never be the same but its very close.
> 
> My Giga score i posted on there was as an indication to see that my scores are much higher on that board compare to the sabertooth.
> 
> *Also, that Giga score i showed you is not 2400MHz ram but just 2000Mhz so that is not that much faster than 1866 so the performance gain should be minimal*. Both scores were with 2400 CPU/NB.
> 
> I am going to look if there is an other possibility because everything is working just fine but firestrike gives me headache and the last thing i would like to do is an fresh install because its so much work to get it working properly again. But thnx anyway for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, your scores are much higher than mine. Kinda strange that i get an real good IBT AVX score but firestrike does not.
> I am going to look in the registry and look if there are any remnants of the Gigabyte drivers, if not i am getting an fresh install.
> 
> thnx for your comparison


You've just said you hsed FSB.









2000 MHz RAM is nkt available on RAM multi at stock FSB.









And GIGA's dont or wont allow a 2400 CPU-NB by just the Multi..

FSB difference might be it. But not too sure..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You've just said you hsed FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 MHz RAM is nkt available on RAM multi at stock FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And GIGA's dont or wont allow a 2400 CPU-NB by just the Multi..
> 
> FSB difference might be it. But not too sure..


LOL yes you are right







having a little hangover from yesterday, sorry about that









I did some more runs of Firestrike and the scores vary A LOT, going from 8K to 8350 lol Highest score is 8500 little better but still very low.

CPU 4.8Ghz 1.488 vcore and CPU/NB 2600 and HT at 2600. I guess i have to play with the FSB than like most of you guys suggesting.

you have a saberkitty as well right? Can you post some bios screens for me to compare plz? and some of your benchmarks if thats not too much to ask?


----------



## hurricane28

Another hopeless run lol



It must be that stupid benchmark that is trolling me. I guess i need an fresh Windows 7 install after all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL yes you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a little hangover from yesterday, sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some more runs of Firestrike and the scores vary A LOT, going from 8K to 8350 lol Highest score is 8500 little better but still very low.
> 
> CPU 4.8Ghz 1.488 vcore and CPU/NB 2600 and HT at 2600. I guess i have to play with the FSB than like most of you guys suggesting.
> 
> you have a saberkitty as well right? Can you post some bios screens for me to compare plz? and some of your benchmarks if thats not too much to ask?


I can and will do.. Unfortunately its 12 midnight round here and will need to be at wirk by 6.30.









In that note, FSB at 253, 4.8ish, 2530 CPU NB, 3200ish HT, RAM at 2032 CL 10 :duh

Physics score about 9K iirc..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can and will do.. Unfortunately its 12 midnight round here and will need to be at wirk by 6.30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that note, FSB at 253, 4.8ish, 2530 CPU NB, 3200ish HT, RAM at 2032 CL 10 :duh
> 
> Physics score about 9K iirc..


that explains a lot more about when you post







I'm gmt -5 and you are +7?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agent__551*
> 
> i think i have the same problem as you, though in stock
> www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39460#post_22802203
> 
> do you mind posting your stock benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, so i am not the only one with this strange problem after all...
> 
> My stock scores are the same as my overclock scores. I am running the 2501 bios.
> 
> At first i thought its the Windows hotfix i forget to install but even after that i keep getting low scores... i installed all drivers correctly and everything is up to date and stable.
> 
> There must be something we do wrong OR we both have an faulty board because this is very strange and never ever have heard of problems like this before.
Click to expand...

are your cores parked?

if not, try give your CPU a bit more voltage. (i've experienced that you can get better scores in certain applications with a bit more then stable voltage if your cooling can handle it. not talking mass over volting just a couple of notches more. )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are your cores parked?
> 
> if not, try give your CPU a bit more voltage. (i've experienced that you can get better scores in certain applications with a bit more then stable voltage if your cooling can handle it. not talking mass over volting just a couple of notches more. )


Nope my cores are not parked, i checked several times just to make sure the update was installed and it was.

Noticed that when i have a tad more vcore or llc i gained a little performance but i am more than 1000 points short so that's too much for vcore to correct.

Its my windows installation, i uninstalled firestrike and tried to reinstall again but no matter what it would not let me run the program and it crashes even before i saw the first page of Firestrike.

I tried "sfc /scannow" option in Windows and some items were repaired but most of it could not be repaired so that states that my installation is corrupted. Tomorrow i will install Windows again.

Thnx for the input anyway


----------



## mus1mus

My Fail-Safe Go-To Settings.

Very High Vcore.









I am on UTC +8:00 By the way..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My Fail-Safe Go-To Settings.
> 
> Very High Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on UTC +8:00 By the way..


holy moly dude! Why so much voltage?

I bet you getting very very high temps during IBT AVX, there is hardly anything that can keep this cool lol

I noticed that if you set the CPU power duty control to C probe the vrm and CPU temps will skyrocketing so i leave them at stock T probe. Also CPU/NB LLC extreme will give A LOT of heat and you need really really good cooling on the vrm otherwise they will get to 70c pretty quick and that will result in trotting.


----------



## mus1mus

Thje Chip is a complete dud!

Here's my quick Firestrike..

A couple thin 360s can't keep up with that. And it's not IBT Stable. Just Prime and Aida for Hours. I need more than my cooler can cope to be able to get IBT AVX to +3 or so. And it's funny how IBT reacts to my chip. 1.600 on the Vcore will produce a +5 and anything under that will produce negative results. Guess a lot more fiddling required.

Imma try your recommendations later.

Have to go.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thje Chip is a complete dud!
> 
> Here's my quick Firestrike..
> 
> A couple thin 360s can't keep up with that. And it's not IBT Stable. Just Prime and Aida for Hours. I need more than my cooler can cope to be able to get IBT AVX to +3 or so. And it's funny how IBT reacts to my chip. 1.600 on the Vcore will produce a +5 and anything under that will produce negative results. Guess a lot more fiddling required.
> 
> Imma try your recommendations later.
> 
> Have to go.


wow does it really take that much voltage to get 4.8? I am happy with my rma'd chip, this one is a lot better than my previous one. The previous one needed 1.55vcore on 4.8 and this one only takes 1.476 at 4.8 so bit difference there. I would do an RMA if possible in your region because to me its very unfair that one chip is so much better than the other and they cost the same. Maybe if more people are doing that they will do something about the bad binning of chips.

I noticed that not only the CPU voltage is high but for the other components as well. Like i said in the previous post, i did notice an big temp difference going from C probe and T probe in CPU power duty control.

What kind of cooling do you have if i may ask and what are your temps?

Thnx for the input btw


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow does it really take that much voltage to get 4.8? I am happy with my rma'd chip, this one is a lot better than my previous one. The previous one needed 1.55vcore on 4.8 and this one only takes 1.476 at 4.8 so bit difference there. I would do an RMA if possible in your region because to me its very unfair that one chip is so much better than the other and they cost the same. Maybe if more people are doing that they will do something about the bad binning of chips.
> 
> I noticed that not only the CPU voltage is high but for the other components as well. Like i said in the previous post, i did notice an big temp difference going from C probe and T probe in CPU power duty control.
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have if i may ask and what are your temps?
> 
> Thnx for the input btw


Yeah, it's pretty weird to be honest. I never did some IBTs before so yeah.. Prime Blend is pretty stable on that settings and temps are not too bad. Pretty much random values that I go back to whenever I fail on some tweaks. CPU-NB can get away with 1.18 on that. RAM timings can go 9-10-9-27.

Other values were just tests. lol.. HT is too high. I don't even need that. But will try fiddle some tweaks tonight.









CPU-Only loop btw.. for now.

Rumour?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Rumour?


True or not that would be sweet....

This is very old....


----------



## mus1mus

Why is that?

Don't be fooled by the Phenom Branding..lol


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Don't be fooled by the Phenom Branding..lol


The same CPU-z image was posted on AnandTech last year.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2334847


----------



## mus1mus

That means, this has been confirmed too long ago.









As,

F A K E.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That means, this has been confirmed too long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As,
> 
> F A K E.


Yeah but wouldn't it be sweet...


----------



## untore

Someone can explain to me why with LLC high and offset 0.05+ on vcore which gives effective 1.536 vcore is more stable than ultra high LLC with offset 0.025 which gives the same effective 1.536 vcore?


----------



## mus1mus

Overshoot. Common on LLC past High.

But wait, my Crystal ball just keep on Guessing.

What Board?

What CPU??


----------



## untore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Overshoot. Common on LLC past High.
> 
> But wait, my Crystal ball just keep on Guessing.
> 
> What Board?
> 
> What CPU??


9370 crosshair V-z


----------



## mus1mus

Should be Overshoot. But that's a hunch..

People with the CHVFZ will chime in to give you moar info..


----------



## untore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Should be Overshoot. But that's a hunch..
> 
> People with the CHVFZ will chime in to give you moar info..


Considering the fact that upon freeze, increasing voltage has negative effect i guess that's it?


----------



## hurricane28

I discovered that i am throttig in Firestrike.

I go from 14FPS to 32FPS.. no matter what setting i keep throtting..

I tried more voltage i tried EVERY setting in the bios but it keeps throtting.. its driving me nuts man.

BTW, i have new windows installation and all cores are NOT parked.

All drivers are up to date etc. etc. I even reinstalled firestrike and reinstalled it but makes no difference.

I am start thinking its the board again but that would be ridiculous but i am simply out of options...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I discovered that i am throttig in Firestrike.
> 
> I go from 14FPS to 32FPS.. no matter what setting i keep throtting..
> 
> I tried more voltage i tried EVERY setting in the bios but it keeps throtting.. its driving me nuts man.
> 
> BTW, i have new windows installation and all cores are NOT parked.
> 
> All drivers are up to date etc. etc. I even reinstalled firestrike and reinstalled it but makes no difference.
> 
> I am start thinking its the board again but that would be ridiculous but i am simply out of options...


did you select "ignore" as the settings for voltage and temp under the monitor tab in bios?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> did you select "ignore" as the settings for voltage and temp under the monitor tab in bios?


Yes sir. Otherwise i would get an ''CPU fan error'' that would not let me boot in to Windows.

I did once get 9266 in physics but thats the only time i had 9K score..


----------



## hurricane28

this is what i get in Firestrike:



As you can see it throttles down for some reason.. the one i scored in the 9K aria didn't and i did nothing at all, just run the benchmark again..

I think this board is being an ass...


----------



## mus1mus

Lol Im enjoying it here..

Even if my chip is a dud..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is what i get in Firestrike:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it throttles down for some reason.. the one i scored in the 9K aria didn't and i did nothing at all, just run the benchmark again..
> 
> I think this board is being an ass...


what cpu setting are u using?

ill do a few runs for ya, i just need which ghz i are at


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what cpu setting are u using?
> 
> ill do a few runs for ya, i just need which ghz i are at


Thats very kind of you, my settings are: 4.8 ghz, 200 fsb, 2600ht 2600 cpu/nb voltage 1.488 llc to ultra high and high on cpu/nb with voltage of 1.2750. I changed all of the voltages and raised them, even running the cpu/nb at stock it all gives throtting..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thats very kind of you, my settings are: 4.8 ghz, 200 fsb, 2600ht 2600 cpu/nb voltage 1.488 llc to ultra high and high on cpu/nb with voltage of 1.2750. I changed all of the voltages and raised them, even running the cpu/nb at stock it all gives throtting..


no problem

ram1866 cl9, rest are your settings



ram2133 cl11


hope it helps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*


replicate these for one run for me hurr

please post the link to the run not the pic of it

i leave voltage freq on auto

and leave CPU LLC on high or ultra please
CPU?NB LLC on high

make sure you have a fan


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> Someone can explain to me why with LLC high and offset 0.05+ on vcore which gives effective 1.536 vcore is more stable than ultra high LLC with offset 0.025 which gives the same effective 1.536 vcore?


I can't explain it but mine is more stable and cooler when LLC is on high also. It was the last thing that got me to 4.8 stable.


----------



## Liranan

I've asked this before but nobody has answered it. Is there official confirmation that the max core temp of Vishera chips is 70C?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've asked this before but nobody has answered it. Is there official confirmation that the max core temp of Vishera chips is 70C?


I think no official confirmartion has been posted by AMD but we go by the thermal margin in amd overdrive

though i could be wrong....


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've asked this before but nobody has answered it. Is there official confirmation that the max core temp of Vishera chips is 70C?


From this forum:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club

I've also been checking around the web and many sites say it's 70c and 62c for the core


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> From this forum:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
> 
> I've also been checking around the web and many sites say it's 70c and 62c for the core


The story is this: When the Visheras came out, AMD said to keep core to 62C as limit. Said nothing about socket temperature of course (that's the motherboard's problem). Lately though, AMD updated Overdrive and introduced the "Thermal margin" voice instead of "core". The Thermal margin is none other than 70C - core temp. A thermal margin of 0, corresponds to 70C core temp in other words. So, UNOFFICIALLY, AMD now hinted that she raises the limit from 62C to 70C. Why? Marketing probably... It's a way to "help" overclockers push higher clocks and stay more competitive against Intels and well, Vishera proved that is a very tough CPU that can withstand high temps. So AMD thought "heck, why don't we raise it to 70C, we are happy, overclockers are happy"... But it's unofficial...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've asked this before but nobody has answered it. Is there official confirmation that the max core temp of Vishera chips is 70C?


We did respond to you. Go download AMD's Overdrive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The story is this: When the Visheras came out, AMD said to keep core to 62C as limit. Said nothing about socket temperature of course (that's the motherboard's problem). Lately though, AMD updated Overdrive and introduced the "Thermal margin" voice instead of "core". The Thermal margin is none other than 70C - core temp. A thermal margin of 0, corresponds to 70C core temp in other words. So, UNOFFICIALLY, AMD now hinted that she raises the limit from 62C to 70C. Why? Marketing probably... It's a way to "help" overclockers push higher clocks and stay more competitive against Intels and well, Vishera proved that is a very tough CPU that can withstand high temps. So AMD thought "heck, why don't we raise it to 70C, we are happy, overclockers are happy"... But it's unofficial...


AMD never said anything at all ever. Overdrive's thermal margin is the -only- confirmation. Everyone just assumed 62C because of Phenom and BD.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> replicate these for one run for me hurr
> 
> please post the link to the run not the pic of it
> 
> i leave voltage freq on auto
> 
> and leave CPU LLC on high or ultra please
> CPU?NB LLC on high
> 
> make sure you have a fan


I can't post the link of the run because its not reported Online..

I have an 120mm CM sickleflow blowing on the vrm.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no problem
> 
> ram1866 cl9, rest are your settings
> 
> 
> 
> ram2133 cl11
> 
> 
> hope it helps


thnx man, that were the scores i got one time and the rest it keeps trotting down..


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've asked this before but nobody has answered it. Is there official confirmation that the max core temp of Vishera chips is 70C?


Screen shot from the AMD overdrive user guide.


----------



## hurricane28

I did run the settings and still got the trotting...

Tried more volts, more LLC, etc etc nothing helps this board from trotting down..


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've asked this before but nobody has answered it. Is there official confirmation that the max core temp of Vishera chips is 70C?
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shot from the AMD overdrive user guide.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the post. I guess that's the answer then, 70c is it!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Thanks for the post. I guess that's the answer then, 70c is it!


So the next question is...

Whats the max socket temp? lol

Will this very from motherboard manufacture to motherboard manufacture?

GO BLUE!!


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The story is this: When the Visheras came out, AMD said to keep core to 62C as limit. Said nothing about socket temperature of course (that's the motherboard's problem). Lately though, AMD updated Overdrive and introduced the "Thermal margin" voice instead of "core". The Thermal margin is none other than 70C - core temp. A thermal margin of 0, corresponds to 70C core temp in other words. So, UNOFFICIALLY, AMD now hinted that she raises the limit from 62C to 70C. Why? Marketing probably... It's a way to "help" overclockers push higher clocks and stay more competitive against Intels and well, Vishera proved that is a very tough CPU that can withstand high temps. So AMD thought "heck, why don't we raise it to 70C, we are happy, overclockers are happy"... But it's unofficial...


BD's max temperature was 70C, for some reason it was assumed that Vishera would be 60 but glad it's 70, gives my terrible cooler some room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We did respond to you. Go download AMD's Overdrive.
> AMD never said anything at all ever. Overdrive's thermal margin is the -only- confirmation. Everyone just assumed 62C because of Phenom and BD.


BD's official max temperature is 70C.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> So the next question is...
> 
> Whats the max socket temp? lol
> 
> Will this very from motherboard manufacture to motherboard manufacture?
> 
> GO BLUE!!


Some say Throttling happens when Socket reaches 80+.

Why are people asking for the MAX?

Do you really want to run your system hanging by the thread?

Just keep things cool..


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Some say Throttling happens when Socket reaches 80+.
> 
> Why are people asking for the MAX?
> 
> Do you really want to run your system hanging by the thread?
> 
> Just keep things cool..


Just asking... I know it will come up....

Mine wont get that hot at all...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did run the settings and still got the trotting...
> 
> Tried more volts, more LLC, etc etc nothing helps this board from trotting down..


Hey mate.

Can you post a screen shot of HWInfo while running just AIDA Stab or FireStrike for me?

Things to note:

1. Double Click on VCore at HWInfo
2. Double Click on CPU Frequency
3. Double Click on CPU-NB Frequency.

it will open up another window that will show a graph. I'd like to have an idea how your system throttles. Give at least 15 minutes for AIDA or Include a demo on FireStrike..


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Some say Throttling happens when Socket reaches 80+.
> 
> Why are people asking for the MAX?
> 
> Do you really want to run your system hanging by the thread?
> 
> Just keep things cool..


And how do you know what cool is if you don't know the max temperature? You could keep your CPU at 50C but if max is 40 you are still not cool.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> And how do you know what cool is if you don't know the max temperature? You could keep your CPU at 50C but if max is 40 you are still not cool.


That's a nice explanation.









But, you need to find me a current processing semiconductor that can be damaged at 40C.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's a nice explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you need to find me a current processing semiconductor that can be damaged at 40C.


Well.. it was just an example


----------



## saulgoodman

Hello everyone, it's a few weeks ago I read around the forum about the oc of my configuration.

AMD FX 8320
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
Cooler Master Ventirad Hyper 212 EVO

(sorry, bottom specifications)

I found several discrepancies in the various forums, so I decided to post my situation, in order to analyze it to someone more experienced.
I state that I have not done any tests yet oc,
I want to first see if the settings that I have made to the bios are good or need to change (of course!)









I followed your guide on the forum,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-piledriver-and-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

but I found no difference with my settings:




Meanwhile, thank you for your attention and possibly some advice!


----------



## hurricane28

I finally discovered whats haunt my overclock...

Its HWINFO64! I discovered it by installing new windows and after each program i installed did an run of Firestrike and finally when i installed HWINFO64 the trotting begins.

Its the EC sensor on the motherboard that doesn't like to be monitored by HWINFO64 for some reason... The program also reports incorrect values for GPU clock etc. I still haven't not found the solution yet so i am going to contact the maker of HWINFO64 what he can do about this issue i have.

Are more people having this problem with Sabertooth? When i disable the sensor monitoring in HWINFO64 there is no trotting... but now i can't monitor my whole system because its controlled by the EC sensor..


----------



## hurricane28

I contacted Martin from HWINFO64 and there is no solution for it, its simply the EC sensor that doesn't like to be monitored..

Thanks all for your help and reply


----------



## mus1mus

That's a bug indeed..lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I contacted Martin from HWINFO64 and there is no solution for it, its simply the EC sensor that doesn't like to be monitored..
> 
> Thanks all for your help and reply


does this effect only sabertooth or the M5A's as well. Maybe this is why I seem to keep throttling at seemingly lower temps vs what I was able to use before. Cause I used to use CPU-Z to monitor clocks during IBT stressing. And then I switched to HW Info. Is there another program besides HW info that is recommended?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> does this effect only sabertooth or the M5A's as well. Maybe this is why I seem to keep throttling at seemingly lower temps vs what I was able to use before. Cause I used to use CPU-Z to monitor clocks during IBT stressing. And then I switched to HW Info. Is there another program besides HW info that is recommended?


I just disabled that function in HWINFO64. I can still monitor CPU,vcore,CPU usage basically the same with the Gigabyte board.

I installed AI suite2 witch allows to monitor the EC sensor. When benching i would open that for monitoring the vrm temps etc. Otherwise i don't know other software are allowed to monitor the EC since it gives problems in HWINFO64 i assume that other programs will have the same issue.

I don't know if this effects M5A's but you can give it a try by disabling the feature in HWINFO64 and see what happens.


----------



## mus1mus

I think it's actually a hit or miss. As some guys from the kitty thread haz not experienced such.

I have been into that. Mine's freezing with those EC sensors enabled. Firgot about it after my current OS install though coz none of those happen anymore.

But this is the first report if throttling with EC sensors I've heard. Mostly, stuttering, momentary freeze, and such.

You can disable the EC sensors to counter that. But you will lose monitoring on some areas. But clicking those unnamed sensors will open them.

You can try if that will let you run benchies without throttling. As mine stays clocked.


----------



## hurricane28

Well there is a first thing for everything and it happens to be me that has to discover it









I think its an stupid debug because why having that EC sensor if it doesn't like to be monitored in the first place...? On the other hand there are some more features that is not very thought of with the sabertooth R2.0...

Audio sucks compared to the gigabyte UD5, USB 3.0 most stupid place, 8pin CPU connector on the worst possible place.. now this stupid sensor thing.. ugh, i starting to dislike this board a great deal day by day...

Oh it has corrupted my Installation too.. so i have to do an reinstall over again because of the stupid EC sensor... maybe its broke or something? IDK.


----------



## crastakippers

Yes, I found when I ran overnight P95 blend tests one core would report about half the number of tests completed as the others. Another forum member (LinusBE) pointed out that the EC monitoring could take up those some CPU resources. My subsequent testing proved that correct. I also discovered that the EC sensor monitoring negatively affected a particular program I use, an RC heli flight sim. I now disbable the sensors except for running small FFT tests. I am using the sabertooth 990fx.


----------



## Johan45

You can always try HWMonitor free, I use it all the time and have never had an issue. One thing I do know is that if you have more than one monitoring software installed. Say AISuite and HWInfo that is always a problem. Even if you've "had" one installed and removed it it can leave traces that will haunt you.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well there is a first thing for everything and it happens to be me that has to discover it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an stupid debug because why having that EC sensor if it doesn't like to be monitored in the first place...? On the other hand there are some more features that is not very thought of with the sabertooth R2.0...
> 
> Audio sucks compared to the gigabyte UD5, USB 3.0 most stupid place, 8pin CPU connector on the worst possible place.. now this stupid sensor thing.. ugh, i starting to dislike this board a great deal day by day...
> 
> Oh it has corrupted my Installation too.. so i have to do an reinstall over again because of the stupid EC sensor... maybe its broke or something? IDK.


Yes I noticed this issue but I posted it in the Asus overclock thread and not here







sorry it didn't occur to me while you were having the same problem. At least it's solved now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes I noticed this issue but I posted it in the Asus overclock thread and not here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it didn't occur to me while you were having the same problem. At least it's solved now.


Okay,

Yeah well, its not solved yet because its disabled lol i have Emailed Asus about this and hopefully they will get back to me shortly.

Its okay man, i forget a lot of things that's why i have bookmarked everything i need to know.

Thnx anyway


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes I noticed this issue but I posted it in the Asus overclock thread and not here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it didn't occur to me while you were having the same problem. At least it's solved now.


I thought the same thing at one point but I falsely assumed he would have tried that already lol...ex sensors kill my 8320 I realized that when ibt was suddenly showing not stable at same clocks and settings..also I tried to game with them on and it caused massive framerate drops every few seconds...ec off not even a hiccup... assume is making you and me


----------



## hurricane28

I noticed that the sensors are really unreliable on this board..

I get constant messages like: WARNING VDDA voltage is..... and than i get an ridiculous low measurement.

I contacted Asus about this stupid sensor and all they said that was i needed to update the newest bios witch i obviously have because that is the first thing you do when you setting up an rig.

If i keep having troubles with this board i am going to return it and go with the Gigabyte board witch i NEVER EVER had problems with in the first place until it decides to die on me. As for the rest, it scores higher, feels snappier and everything WORKS PROPERLY.

I am disappointed beyond comprehension with this board..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> I get constant messages like: WARNING VDDA voltage is..... and than i get an ridiculous low measurement.


Like I said don't use AISuite. The software is definately buggy.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said don't use AISuite. The software is definately buggy.


I second that. AI suite is rubbish.


----------



## Chopper1591

Thirth.
I also stopped using AI suite.

Delete!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thirth.
> I also stopped using AI suite.
> 
> Delete!!


4th!!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 4th!!


I had originally used it to set the fan curve as it changed the bios settings pertaining to that for me but half the time it doesn't come up properly on startup, it almost made me crap myself when it misread vcore at 2.35 instead of 1.33.., and it masquerades under a nice looking interface kinda like the hot girl that's the worst person you've ever met lol


----------



## hurricane28

Well that says a lot doesn't it? If already in this thread are 6 people who has trouble with the Asus crappy stuff..
Its actually kinda stupid to have an sensor on this board witch you actually can't even monitor without getting problems in Windows..

I am an idiot and fell in to their marketing shim.. i hope i will get my Gigabyte board back pretty soon so i can actually enjoy my PC again PROPERLY.

If i can find a good deal maybe i am going to buy an MSI GD80 instead. I love the color theme and the on board audio is awesome, also seen a lot of good reviews of them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that says a lot doesn't it? If already in this thread are 6 people who has trouble with the Asus crappy stuff..
> Its actually kinda stupid to have an sensor on this board witch you actually can't even monitor without getting problems in Windows..
> 
> I am an idiot and fell in to their marketing shim.. i hope i will get my Gigabyte board back pretty soon so i can actually enjoy my PC again PROPERLY.
> 
> If i can find a good deal maybe i am going to buy an MSI GD80 instead. I love the color theme and the on board audio is awesome, also seen a lot of good reviews of them.


the software isnt the board now is it.....i dunno why u are having problems with the saberkitty is a beast of a board and im sorry u feel this way

i use hwinfo64 with no problems whatsever


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the software isnt the board now is it.....i dunno why u are having problems with the saberkitty is a beast of a board and im sorry u feel this way
> 
> i use hwinfo64 with no problems whatsever


GERT!
Been a while. Don't know If you remember me at all, though.









I have been talking to hurricane but he kinda keeps hating on the Kitty.
A shame. The board it self is proper, really. You know it.

And you are so right. It's the software, not the board.

We don't buy boards to use their tools, do we?
Well, I don't at least. I buy it because it works. It works in the stuff I want it to. Be it editing of stuff or gaming or whatever.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the software isnt the board now is it.....i dunno why u are having problems with the saberkitty is a beast of a board and im sorry u feel this way
> 
> i use hwinfo64 with no problems whatsever


I've been using this board for a while and love it. I use both AI (for the VRM fan)and HWinfo64 without issues and can beat the crap out of it and she keeps coming back for more. Puuurrrr

This is the most issues I have ever heard with the Sabertooth and I'd buy another if I was to kill this one.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the software isnt the board now is it.....i dunno why u are having problems with the saberkitty is a beast of a board and im sorry u feel this way
> 
> i use hwinfo64 with no problems whatsever


GERT!
Been a while. Don't know If you remember me at all, though.









I have been talking to hurricane but he kinda keeps hating on the Kitty.
A shame. The board it self is proper, really. You know it.

And you are so right. It's the software, not the board.

We don't buy boards to use their tools, do we?
Well, I don't at least. I buy it because it works. It works in the stuff I want it to. Be it editing of stuff or gaming or whatever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I've been using this board for a while and love it. I use both AI (for the VRM fan)and HWinfo64 without issues and can beat the crap out of it and she keeps coming back for more. Puuurrrr
> 
> This is the most issues I have ever heard with the Sabertooth and I'd buy another if I was to kill this one.


+1


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I've been using this board for a while and love it. I use both AI (for the VRM fan)and HWinfo64 without issues and can beat the crap out of it and she keeps coming back for more. Puuurrrr
> 
> This is the most issues I have ever heard with the Sabertooth and I'd buy another if I was to kill this one.


but do you use the ec sensors? I agree that I really like the board... if ai suite worked as it should I would love it as well...if you guys are using the ec sensors without issue I'd like to know what the deciding factor is amongst those with or without issues...because I like having them displayed but it absolutely runs like crap with them reporting to hwinfo64... they report in ai suite but probably 50 to 60 percent of the time the thermal radar will hang and not come up at all... I've tried reinstall... reinstalling drivers... considering a fresh install once I backup the rest of my files... maybe this will fix the issues...it seems odd that people with such simular setups have such mixed reviews on whether the ec sensors cause issue or not perhaps it is windows versions I'm running windows 7 enterprise 64 bit with all current updates


----------



## agent__551

all this hate for the sabertooth and i just got mine :\
anyway i didnt use the EC reading because of the warning message i got from hwinfo, will test it and see

on a side note, anyone know why i get better combined result in 3dmark when i turn off some cores

www.3dmark.com/fs/2721109
www.3dmark.com/fs/2721292
www.3dmark.com/fs/2723827


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> but do you use the ec sensors? I agree that I really like the board... if ai suite worked as it should I would love it as well...if you guys are using the ec sensors without issue I'd like to know what the deciding factor is amongst those with or without issues...because I like having them displayed but it absolutely runs like crap with them reporting to hwinfo64... they report in ai suite but probably 50 to 60 percent of the time the thermal radar will hang and not come up at all... I've tried reinstall... reinstalling drivers... considering a fresh install once I backup the rest of my files... maybe this will fix the issues...it seems odd that people with such simular setups have such mixed reviews on whether the ec sensors cause issue or not perhaps it is windows versions I'm running windows 7 enterprise 64 bit with all current updates


Well.
Hwinfo itself displays the warning about using the ec sensors, don't it?

And be honest.
Did you buy the board to use that feature?

I didn't even know about these before I bought the board.
I based my buy on the reviews on the net about the board. It being a rock solid board with good components to supply a proper overclock.
And it does...

Really.. what is the problem?

I must admit. I have used the ec sensors. But just to see if the vrm's get cooled enough. And with the modofications I made to my cooling I now know it gets cooled enough. So I disable the sensors and don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the software isnt the board now is it.....i dunno why u are having problems with the saberkitty is a beast of a board and im sorry u feel this way
> 
> i use hwinfo64 with no problems whatsever


No its not the software but the board that is behaving bad at me.. I did uninstalled the AI suite and still have the problem with the sensor..

I also don't understand why i have problems with it.. when i disabled the EC sensor it all works well and clocks well too, heck, i even had it running over 5.1Ghz with decent volts so the chip is definitely a keeper.
Did you run HWINFO64 with the EC enabled as well? and you never had trouble with that sensor?
Could it be that you guys are running generation 3 R2.0? or is there no difference compare to the R2.0? One reason i went with this board is that i actually can monitor my vrm etc. etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the software isnt the board now is it.....i dunno why u are having problems with the saberkitty is a beast of a board and im sorry u feel this way
> 
> i use hwinfo64 with no problems whatsever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> GERT!
> Been a while. Don't know If you remember me at all, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been talking to hurricane but he kinda keeps hating on the Kitty.
> A shame. The board it self is proper, really. You know it.
> 
> And you are so right. It's the software, not the board.
> 
> *We don't buy boards to use their tools, do we?*
> Well, I don't at least. I buy it because it works. It works in the stuff I want it to. Be it editing of stuff or gaming or whatever.


IMO its ridiculous to have an sensor on this motherboard that you cannot actually read from.. I mean, that is the same like buying an Ferrari with peddles on the steering wheel witch you can look but not use because the car goes all ballistic









Like i told you in PM, this board is not at all bad but there are some things i don't like. Further, the AI suite works fine for me and for extreme overclocks it can be very handy because you can adjust some settings and that can help with just a little more stability.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well.
> Hwinfo itself displays the warning about using the ec sensors, don't it?
> 
> And be honest.
> Did you buy the board to use that feature?
> 
> I didn't even know about these before I bought the board.
> I based my buy on the reviews on the net about the board. It being a rock solid board with good components to supply a proper overclock.
> And it does...
> 
> Really.. what is the problem?
> 
> I must admit. I have used the ec sensors. But just to see if the vrm's get cooled enough. And with the modofications I made to my cooling I now know it gets cooled enough. So I disable the sensors and don't bother with it anymore.


don't get me wrong I didn't buy it for that and it doesn't even rate on my gotta have features by far all I'm saying is it would be nice to figure out what causes some to have issues reporting to hwinfo64 and what doesn't to possibly fix the issue...as long as it works as well as it does without them on I'm good with that as the board itself performs wonderfully... just to sate my curiosity I'd like to narrow it down


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> don't get me wrong I didn't buy it for that and it doesn't even rate on my gotta have features by far all I'm saying is it would be nice to figure out what causes some to have issues reporting to hwinfo64 and what doesn't to possibly fix the issue...as long as it works as well as it does without them on I'm good with that as the board itself performs wonderfully... just to sate my curiosity I'd like to narrow it down


Well that's the point isn't it? Its on the board so it should work right? The board clocks very well indeed and for the rest i like it pretty much except for the sensor thing because that IS an big deal if you are overclocking a lot and want to play with the board.

VRM temps and voltages are one of the most important things to monitor. At first i was glad this board actually has that feature but now i am very disappointed it doesn't work properly like it should in the first place.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that's the point isn't it? Its on the board so it should work right? The board clocks very well indeed and for the rest i like it pretty much except for the sensor thing because that IS an big deal if you are overclocking a lot and want to play with the board.
> 
> VRM temps and voltages are one of the most important things to monitor. At first i was glad this board actually has that feature but now i am very disappointed it doesn't work properly like it should in the first place.


but to be fair if you stress them with something like ibt with the sensors on you can almost ensure they aren't overheating and yeah it would be great to get it working without issue but for that reason it's not a deal breaker if for some reason they spike or build up excess heat you likely won't catch it in time to stop that inevitable damage... but for testing cooling or testing overclock settings sure


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> but do you use the ec sensors? I agree that I really like the board... if ai suite worked as it should I would love it as well...if you guys are using the ec sensors without issue I'd like to know what the deciding factor is amongst those with or without issues...because I like having them displayed but it absolutely runs like crap with them reporting to hwinfo64... they report in ai suite but probably 50 to 60 percent of the time the thermal radar will hang and not come up at all... I've tried reinstall... reinstalling drivers... considering a fresh install once I backup the rest of my files... maybe this will fix the issues...it seems odd that people with such simular setups have such mixed reviews on whether the ec sensors cause issue or not perhaps it is windows versions I'm running windows 7 enterprise 64 bit with all current updates


I have used both AI and HWInfo64 since I have had the board and never turned off EC and have never had an issue...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> *I have used both AI and HWInfo64 since I have had the board and never turned off EC and have never had an issue*...


what board are you using? is it the R2.0 or the generation 3 R2.0? If there is any change between those 2 IDK..


----------



## Chopper1591

I don't know the difference from the back off my head.
But I've always seen the two boards as completely different.



Seems to work here btw.
I just mostly disable the function to avoid any possible instability.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what board are you using? is it the R2.0 or the generation 3 R2.0? If there is any change between those 2 IDK..


Just the R2.0 not the Gen 3.

I tinker with this thing all the time with a max OC so far of 5344mhz, high FSB of 370mhz and right now I'm playing with under volting and running great @ 4.3 on 1.27v and hope to get it a wee bit lower...

http://valid.canardpc.com/75uqsu

http://valid.canardpc.com/4zipnz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't know the difference from the back off my head.
> But I've always seen the two boards as completely different.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to work here btw.
> I just mostly disable the function to avoid any possible instability.


Okay thnx, i will go look for it than if there is really an difference.

I have no trotting in IBT AVX but only in 3Dmark firestrike for some weird reason.. my IBT AVX scores are very good..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay thnx, i will go look for it than if there is really an difference.
> 
> I have no trotting in IBT AVX but only in 3Dmark firestrike for some weird reason.. my IBT AVX scores are very good..


I don't see any throttling that I know of but I get 5 gflops less in ibt and absolutely horrible fps tanks in gaming... haven't benched in quite a while so can't say for that...I'm on my sig rig latest non beta version of hwinfo64, windows 7 64 bit enterprise, all drivers up to date, hotfixes installed,1501 bios, and all windows updates. Like I said I don't notice any frequency changes or below target voltages...I'm gonna try a few things later on such as disabling a few programs I always run and trying without being connected to the Internet just to see if Antivirus or firewall could contributing


----------



## MrPerforations

hello all,
just been benching with the maxxmem, seems the max reached memory score on the 8350 is lower than the 8120 at the same speed. the memory write speed was a lot better on the 8120 by 3000 ish point too.
any one know a way to boost this up please?




and my overclocked 8350....


----------



## LostParticle

Hi









I am using HWiNFO64 in all my stress tests, with EC enabled. I never had any problem. You can see my O/C efforts, starting from post #2790, here. Since yesterday I have installed an excellent build of HWiNFO64, after talking a bit with its author. He is an excellent man!

AI Suite II is pure rubbish. I used it a bit when I first purchased my motherboard, just to find out it was conflicting with AIDA64 and other monitoring software, that is was causing lag when booting, and that it was creating false alarms about temperatures and voltages. I have uninstalled it and I set the CPU + OPT fan headers from the BIOS.

Finally, yes, usually one core will complete less tests in a 12 hour stress test but I don't really mind because this core IS stable and in another test it will complete more and maybe some other core will complete less, and so on. Sabertooth is an awesome board.


----------



## hurricane28

Here is my proof that the sensor is causing problems:

Notice the heavy trotting.



No trotting at all.



This happens when i want to enable the sensor so i can monitor my system...


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thirth.
> I also stopped using AI suite.
> 
> Delete!!


I don't what number since I didn't read the last pages, but Xth!


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here is my proof that the sensor is causing problems:
> .


I believe its the sensor monitoring software. When you disable the software from monitoring the EC sensors the board behaves fine.


----------



## LinusBE

Yeah just use ai suite to monitor vrm temps and hwinfo64 for the rest. Don't use Asus ec in hwinfo.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I believe its the sensor monitoring software. When you disable the software from monitoring the EC sensors the board behaves fine.


Its not fine at all man, its an fault from Asus and if no one tells them they don't know about this problem..
I contacted Asus myself and told them about my problem and they never heard of it before, that is because most people are too forgiving towards big company's and afraid they complain too much.

I gave Asus my hard earned 140 euro's for this motherboard and it better performs like it suppose to do and if its not, i am returning this board. As simple as that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I believe its the sensor monitoring software. When you disable the software from monitoring the EC sensors the board behaves fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah just use ai suite to monitor vrm temps and hwinfo64 for the rest. Don't use Asus ec in hwinfo.


Nope, Ai suite is a nightmare and its giving false readings from the EC sensor. Maybe they can fix it through an bios update but i am not so sure they will because the problem is not common..


----------



## mus1mus

Good luck with dealing with ASUS?







.


----------



## By-Tor

Hurricane28 you may be onto something... I ran Firestrike with and without the EC sensor enabled.. Made a huge difference in the physics score.

EC sensor disasbled


Enabled


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not fine at all man, its an fault from Asus and if no one tells them they don't know about this problem..
> I contacted Asus myself and told them about my problem and they never heard of it before, that is because most people are too forgiving towards big company's and afraid they complain too much.
> .


I am not trying to trivialise your problem. I do appreciate that your frustrated. I just happen to think its the software. But you know what your seeing not me. Anyway, do you ever get up to Assen during TT? Boy that used to be fun and I'm sure it still is!

take care.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I noticed that the sensors are really unreliable on this board..
> 
> I get constant messages like: WARNING VDDA voltage is..... and than i get an ridiculous low measurement.
> 
> I contacted Asus about this stupid sensor and all they said that was i needed to update the newest bios witch i obviously have because that is the first thing you do when you setting up an rig.
> 
> If i keep having troubles with this board i am going to return it and go with the Gigabyte board witch i NEVER EVER had problems with in the first place until it decides to die on me. As for the rest, it scores higher, feels snappier and everything WORKS PROPERLY. 5
> 
> I am an idiot and fell in to their marketing shim.. i hope i will get my Gigabyte board back pretty soon so i can actually enjoy my PC again PROPERLY.
> 
> If i can find a good deal maybe i am going to buy an MSI GD80 instead. I love the color theme and the on board audio is awesome, also seen a lot of good reviews of them.


sigh, i used HWinfo and still got 9k consistently as i posted in another thread you should try it without ausuite installed, but you would have to system restore to BEFORE you installed it.

or fresh install, the sensors are fine, the software is not, it does not like other monitoring programs running with it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> *I have used both AI and HWInfo64 since I have had the board and never turned off EC and have never had an issue*...
> 
> 
> 
> what board are you using? is it the R2.0 or the generation 3 R2.0? If there is any change between those 2 IDK..
Click to expand...

the gen 3 is extremely rare.

on top of that the biggest diff is the plx chips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello all,
> just been benching with the maxxmem, seems the max reached memory score on the 8350 is lower than the 8120 at the same speed. the memory write speed was a lot better on the 8120 by 3000 ish point too.
> any one know a way to boost this up please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my overclocked 8350....


maxxmem sucks for amd, never will change much. ( the scores ) i recommend adia but you have to pay for it

@hurricane28
simple solution. use hwinfo, when benching shut off ec, when not, turn it on


----------



## mus1mus

LOL

Or ignore monitoring when benching. they eat up resources anyway.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I believe its the sensor monitoring software. When you disable the software from monitoring the EC sensors the board behaves fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not fine at all man, its an fault from Asus and if no one tells them they don't know about this problem..
> I contacted Asus myself and told them about my problem and they never heard of it before, that is because most people are too forgiving towards big company's and afraid they complain too much.
> 
> I gave Asus my hard earned 140 euro's for this motherboard and it better performs like it suppose to do and if its not, i am returning this board. As simple as that.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I believe its the sensor monitoring software. When you disable the software from monitoring the EC sensors the board behaves fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yeah just use ai suite to monitor vrm temps and hwinfo64 for the rest. Don't use Asus ec in hwinfo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, Ai suite is a nightmare and its giving false readings from the EC sensor. Maybe they can fix it through an bios update but i am not so sure they will because the problem is not common..
Click to expand...

If the board works out of the box when you aren't monitoring with HWiNFO then it's not a fault with the product.

It was software than you installed that did this, Argue with Asus all you want but there is nothing wrong with your board.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello

Just out of curiosity, I've run this test too, for the first time in my life! I don't even know if I did this properly (but I created a restore point before installing 3D Mark, anyway).

The settings of the o/c profile (4.8 using the multiplier, only) that I have used to run the test can be seen here

The results with HWiNFO64 running.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The results with HWiNFO64 not running.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Screenshots of CPU-Z


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I do not have AI Suite installed in my system.

It seems that you are right, @hurricane28, there is a decrease in Physics score when HWiNFO = EC sensor enabled, is running, although the combined scores do not have such a big difference. To be honest, I don't know if 2272 is far from 2258, in this benchmark (1st time ever I use it)

I'd like to ask you all : how do you find my score? Is it too low? Is it normal for my system's specifications?

This period I am not a gamer. I do not have any games installed on my computer. Very rarely, like once in every six months I might play a game like Civilization and that's it.

How is my score, please?

Thank you!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck with dealing with ASUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They are going to solve my problem, one way or another









this far i have had an email from them that i should update the bios and the problem should be solved the dude said. I already have the newest bios that is 2501 and YES i did reset the cmos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck with dealing with ASUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Hurricane28 you may be onto something... I ran Firestrike with and without the EC sensor enabled.. Made a huge difference in the physics score.
> 
> EC sensor disasbled
> 
> 
> Enabled


Told you, but like i said, its ONLY in firestrike and not in IBT AVX.. that's the strange part. what about you? Do you have exactly the same in IBT AVX or do you also have no problems like me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck with dealing with ASUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> I am not trying to trivialise your problem. I do appreciate that your frustrated. I just happen to think its the software. But you know what your seeing not me. Anyway, do you ever get up to Assen during TT? Boy that used to be fun and I'm sure it still is!
> 
> take care.


Yeah sorry man, i am indeed frustrated because this is not the only thing i have problems with in the first place.
I had to deal with Corsair for a couple of weeks a go and it took a while to get replacement parts, and if i finally got them i got the wrong parts as well...
than my beloved UD5 rev 1.1 decided to go over to the greener pastures, witch took me one week to discover and 100 euro's on benzine to get it to the store and get a new one.

And now with this board, so yeah i am a little wired and a little steamed about it. Don't take it personal man










Yes i went to the TT in Assen a couple of times, how you know that? I are from Holland as well? There are some awesome days at the TT circuit like Rizzla racing day, dutch TT, legal street race, JAP day etc. etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck with dealing with ASUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sigh, i used HWinfo and still got 9k consistently as i posted in another thread you should try it without ausuite installed, but you would have to system restore to BEFORE you installed it.
> 
> or fresh install, the sensors are fine, the software is not, it does not like other monitoring programs running with it
> the gen 3 is extremely rare.
> 
> *on top of that the biggest diff is the plx chips*
> maxxmem sucks for amd, never will change much. ( the scores ) i recommend adia but you have to pay for it
> 
> @hurricane28
> simple solution. use hwinfo, when benching shut off ec, when not, turn it on


What is that so called PLX chip?

I will try to system restore if possible because most of the time i disable that function in windows.

I need to because the ****ty program has corrupted my Windows installation already...

Shutting off the sensor feels to me like having an dashboard light burning in my car and all i do is turning off the sensor and the problem grows bigger.
Do you know what i am trying to say? People SHOULD complain to

Disabling the sensor is just too easy and i just want to know WHY this problem occurs in the first place. I am an mechanic so i want to know why this problem occurs so there can be a fix done by Asus.
I honestly have no idea why people taking this flaw from one of the biggest MB manufacturers... they SHOULD complain about it so the problem can be fixed. Its not normal to have this issue, would you agree? Obviously i am not the only one with this problem reading though this thread..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck with dealing with ASUS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If the board works out of the box when you aren't monitoring with HWiNFO then it's not a fault with the product.
> 
> It was software than you installed that did this, Argue with Asus all you want but there is nothing wrong with your board.


Did you actually read my previous posts about this problem...?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If the board works out of the box when you aren't monitoring with HWiNFO then it's not a fault with the product.
> 
> It was software than you installed that did this, Argue with Asus all you want but there is nothing wrong with your board.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually read my previous posts about this problem...?
Click to expand...

I did, Physics score is lower when you are monitoring the EC sensor with HWiNFO 64 (3rd party program)

When you are not monitoring the scores are higher (normal).

Board is working normally but when you use a 3rd party program to monitor, the score drops.

Did i miss anything?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *They are going to solve my problem, one way or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this far i have had an email from them that i should update the bios and the problem should be solved the dude said. I already have the newest bios that is 2501 and YES i did reset the cmos.
> *
> _What is that so called PLX chip?_
> 
> I will try to system restore if possible because most of the time i disable that function in windows.
> 
> I need to because the ****ty program has corrupted my Windows installation already...
> 
> Shutting off the sensor feels to me like having an dashboard light burning in my car and all i do is turning off the sensor and the problem grows bigger.
> Do you know what i am trying to say? People SHOULD complain to
> 
> Disabling the sensor is just too easy and i just want to know WHY this problem occurs in the first place. I am an mechanic so i want to know why this problem occurs so there can be a fix done by Asus.
> I honestly have no idea why people taking this flaw from one of the biggest MB manufacturers... they SHOULD complain about it so the problem can be fixed. Its not normal to have this issue, would you agree? Obviously i am not the only one with this problem reading though this thread..


bold- generic script of stuff to fix stuff, nothing new.

italics
plx chips are for GPUs nvidia and amd have used forever
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLX_Technology
basically they allow the gpus talk to each other with more lanes then the CPU has
cpu to gpu no diff, gpu to gpu big difference

underline, why is simple. cpu has to ping the chip ( i am sure it is more complicated then that )
it warns you in hwinfo it can cause some slowing
http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Asus-EC
Quote:


> RE: Asus EC
> Yes, sometimes it might conflict with ASUS AI SUITE, but on most systems it should work fine. The other negative effect is that sometimes reading from that sensor might cause a higher system load. But I cannot give you an exact advice, only "try and see"...


as to aisuite, it is one of the many reasons i and many others had always said do not use it !


----------



## LostParticle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I've run this test too, for the first time in my life! I don't even know if I did this properly (but I created a restore point before installing 3D Mark, anyway).
> 
> The settings of the o/c profile (4.8 using the multiplier, only) that I have used to run the test can be seen here
> 
> The results with HWiNFO64 running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results with HWiNFO64 not running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshots of CPU-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have AI Suite installed in my system.
> 
> It seems that you are right, @hurricane28, there is a decrease in Physics score when HWiNFO = EC sensor enabled, is running, although the combined scores do not have such a big difference. To be honest, I don't know if 2272 is far from 2258, in this benchmark (1st time ever I use it)
> 
> I'd like to ask you all : how do you find my score? Is it too low? Is it normal for my system's specifications?
> 
> This period I am not a gamer. I do not have any games installed on my computer. Very rarely, like once in every six months I might play a game like Civilization and that's it.
> 
> How is my score, please?
> 
> Thank you!






Hi again, sorry for being off topic, but can someone reply to me, as well?

Thanks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I've run this test too, for the first time in my life! I don't even know if I did this properly (but I created a restore point before installing 3D Mark, anyway).
> 
> The settings of the o/c profile (4.8 using the multiplier, only) that I have used to run the test can be seen here
> 
> The results with HWiNFO64 running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The results with HWiNFO64 not running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshots of CPU-Z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have AI Suite installed in my system.
> 
> It seems that you are right, @hurricane28, there is a decrease in Physics score when HWiNFO = EC sensor enabled, is running, although the combined scores do not have such a big difference. To be honest, I don't know if 2272 is far from 2258, in this benchmark (1st time ever I use it)
> 
> I'd like to ask you all : how do you find my score? Is it too low? Is it normal for my system's specifications?
> 
> This period I am not a gamer. I do not have any games installed on my computer. Very rarely, like once in every six months I might play a game like Civilization and that's it.
> 
> How is my score, please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again, sorry for being off topic, but can someone reply to me, as well?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

9500 is a nice Physics score for 4.8


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 9500 is a nice Physics score for 4.8


Okay, thank you very much!









One last question about this benchmark: why is my total score low? Is it due to my graphics card or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I did, Physics score is lower when you are monitoring the EC sensor with HWiNFO 64 (3rd party program)
> 
> When you are not monitoring the scores are higher (normal).
> 
> Board is working normally but when you use a 3rd party program to monitor, the score drops.
> 
> Did i miss anything?


I totally agree.

You cant blame the hardware when 3rd party software causes problems...

That's just plain wrong.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 9500 is a nice Physics score for 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question about this benchmark: why is my total score low? Is it due to my graphics card or am I doing something wrong?
Click to expand...

Your graphics score could be higher with a better GPU obviously, Physics is good and Combined is always going to suck for AMD chips as the combined test only uses 4 cores at most.

This is my best so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## By-Tor

Here's IBT runs. I ran numerous tests and all came out close to the same. Without EC enabled the scores were higher.

I agree with others here that this is not fault of asus or the motherboard, but the 3rd party software we are running. I will continue to use HWinfo64 with EC enabled to monitor my VRM temps since I don't live by the benchmark. After playing BF4 with both EC enabled and disabled last night I didn't notice any difference in game play or frame rates..

EC Disabled


EC Enabled


----------



## Johan45

Yes that's perfectly normal behaviour for a CPU intensive task to score lower when running other software that it needs to communicate with as well. That's why benchers kill every non essential service and even change desktop backgrounds to get higher scores.


----------



## LinusBE

If you want to monitor your vrm temps, use ai suite and disable the warnings for high and low voltages so they don't annoy you. Monitoring the temps isn't even necessary for this board if you have a fan on it. I heard that you can monitor the temps without problems with aida64. This issue is not the boards fault so complaining to Asus won't help.

And during 3dmark your vrms don't heat up very much so just disable ec sensor. You can use it while gaming if you want. I never use it. I use ai suite only for fan xpert. Speedfan makes my pc hang when it starts sometimes and another detection program like hwinfo is running.


----------



## hurricane28

I am sorry but i am done debating about the EC sensor...

AI suite is proven to be an buggy software and it causes my windows to corrupt twice already..

I must say that this is one heck of an overclocking board man!

look at my physics! I am also more than happy with my current chip, it can do 5.2 at 1.535volts in benching...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's IBT runs. I ran numerous tests and all came out close to the same. Without EC enabled the scores were higher.
> 
> I agree with others here that this is not fault of asus or the motherboard, but the 3rd party software we are running. I will continue to use HWinfo64 with EC enabled to monitor my VRM temps since I don't live by the benchmark. After playing BF4 with both EC enabled and disabled last night I didn't notice any difference in game play or frame rates..
> 
> EC Disabled
> 
> 
> EC Enabled


I wish that was my case with ec on constant stutter city...I usually average well over 100 fps in most games I play with ec enabled I get dips into teens every few seconds...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like my non modular super flower


Don't mind my horrible cable-management


----------



## hurricane28

this week i go to the store and return this board









I contacted my retail store about this and they said that i was right and i should return the board because they had a lot more complaints about this board.

I hope I'll get my UD5 back soon so than at least i have a board witch EVERYTHING works correctly like it should in the first place.

Maybe i go for an GD-80 as well because i like that board very much, but only if it clocks well obviously.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind my horrible cable-management


very busy... mine was pretty bad until I got this new case... plus the first time I put it together I rushed through it all


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this week i go to the store and return this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted my retail store about this and they said that i was right and i should return the board because they had a lot more complaints about this board.
> 
> I hope I'll get my UD5 back soon so than at least i have a board witch EVERYTHING works correctly like it should in the first place.
> 
> Maybe i go for an GD-80 as well because i like that board very much, but only if it clocks well obviously.


what complaints were they? i find it hard to believe that theres anything wrong with it personally

would be good to hear some of these complaints


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I must say that this is one heck of an overclocking board man!
> 
> look at my physics! I am also more than happy with my current chip, it can do 5.2 at 1.535volts in benching...
> 
> ]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> would be good to hear some of these complaints


Sounds like he overclocked so high it scared him.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this week i go to the store and return this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted my retail store about this and they said that i was right and i should return the board because they had a lot more complaints about this board.
> 
> I hope I'll get my UD5 back soon so than at least i have a board witch EVERYTHING works correctly like it should in the first place.
> 
> Maybe i go for an GD-80 as well because i like that board very much, but only if it clocks well obviously.


R.I.P. proper overclocking.

I just must say, you are sure to make a downgrade.

How can you say you like the GD-80?
Have you used it before?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what complaints were they? i find it hard to believe that theres anything wrong with it personally
> 
> would be good to hear some of these complaints


True.
Find it hard to believe it personally.

This board is just plain good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like he overclocked so high it scared him.


Rofl.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what complaints were they? i find it hard to believe that theres anything wrong with it personally
> 
> would be good to hear some of these complaints


They complained about most of the stuff i did.

1: The utterly stupid place of the 8pin CPU connector... I mean, what were they thinking when they build this board..? Its the only board that i know of that has it on that place..
If they were new to motherboards i would happily send them some feed back to sort their things out but this is simply unacceptable for one of the biggest motherboard manufacturers on the planet.

2: The audio is rubbish.. my UD5 rev 1.1 had much much better audio. and certainly at this price point i expected a lot more..

But mostly its the EC sensor that they complain about, search on the net about it and A LOT of people have the same issues like me. Even if i disable the sensor i get lagging with my mouse and the Internet browser is having issues as well..

Like i said before, its all about marketing and the looks with Asus and that is not only with MB's but with the rest of PC components as well... remember Rangerjr1? He had an Asus 7970 MATRIX that should be THE best clocker there is according to Asus. The darn thing was a nightmare and he went so mad that he broke the card in half...

Me and him are not the only ones that doesn't like Asus a great deal because of all this rubbish.. Look on the net and do your own research plz and you will see that i am right.

I don't want to bash on Asus users but i am just saying how i feel about them so people should not take this personal!

Long story short, I am going to return this ridiculous board and stay with Gigabyte UD5 for now OR i can find a great deal for an GD-80 and give that a twirl.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *Sounds like he overclocked so high it scared him*.


It is a good clocker indeed but it doesn't scare me







I was a little surprised yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like he overclocked so high it scared him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *R.I.P. proper overclocking.*
> 
> I just must say, you are sure to make a downgrade.
> 
> *How can you say you like the GD-80?*
> Have you used it before?
> True.
> Find it hard to believe it personally.
> 
> This board is just plain good.
> Rofl.


Did you actually own an other board than the Sabertooth? Like the UD5? It clocks just as high as the Sabertooth....

I like the aesthetics of the GD-80 and as far as i know its an very good stable board.. it has much much better audio, all the connectors are in the right place as well..
customer care of MSI is outstanding as well and Asus and Gigabyte can take an example of that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> They complained about most of the stuff i did.
> 
> 1: The utterly stupid place of the 8pin CPU connector... I mean, what were they thinking when they build this board..? Its the only board that i know of that has it on that place..
> If they were new to motherboards i would happily send them some feed back to sort their things out but this is simply unacceptable for one of the biggest motherboard manufacturers on the planet.
> 
> 2: The audio is rubbish.. my UD5 rev 1.1 had much much better audio. and certainly at this price point i expected a lot more..
> 
> But mostly its the EC sensor that they complain about, search on the net about it and A LOT of people have the same issues like me. Even if i disable the sensor i get lagging with my mouse and the Internet browser is having issues as well..
> 
> Like i said before, its all about marketing and the looks with Asus and that is not only with MB's but with the rest of PC components as well... remember Rangerjr1? He had an Asus 7970 MATRIX that should be THE best clocker there is according to Asus. The darn thing was a nightmare and he went so mad that he broke the card in half...
> 
> Me and him are not the only ones that doesn't like Asus a great deal because of all this rubbish.. Look on the net and do your own research plz and you will see that i am right.
> 
> I don't want to bash on Asus users but i am just saying how i feel about them so people should not take this personal!
> 
> Long story short, I am going to return this ridiculous board and stay with Gigabyte UD5 for now OR i can find a great deal for an GD-80 and give that a twirl.


audio is rubbish? how so lol

i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf









with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance

i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya


----------



## Johan45

@hurricane28, at least you can take a joke. I understand you just don't like the board. I get the same from different boards but usually for different reasons. Lack of bios options is a big one for me. As for connectors well they put them where they fit logically for production. You're only plugging it in once or twice maybe if not you'd have a test bench. Any time I've built in a box that 8 pin has always been a pain but if it's interfereing with other components then it 's just not going to work for you. As for MSI their reputation with the FX has been a bit spotty from anything I've read so good luck with that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can always try HWMonitor free, I use it all the time and have never had an issue. One thing I do know is that if you have more than one monitoring software installed. Say AISuite and HWInfo that is always a problem. Even if you've "had" one installed and removed it it can leave traces that will haunt you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *Sounds like he overclocked so high it scared him*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good clocker indeed but it doesn't scare me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little surprised yes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like he overclocked so high it scared him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *R.I.P. proper overclocking.*
> 
> I just must say, you are sure to make a downgrade.
> 
> *How can you say you like the GD-80?*
> Have you used it before?
> True.
> Find it hard to believe it personally.
> 
> This board is just plain good.
> Rofl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually own an other board than the Sabertooth? Like the UD5? It clocks just as high as the Sabertooth....
> 
> I like the aesthetics of the GD-80 and as far as i know its an very good stable board.. it has much much better audio, all the connectors are in the right place as well..
> customer care of MSI is outstanding as well and Asus and Gigabyte can take an example of that
Click to expand...

Curious as to what the VID of your chip is?

If you have a low VID chip they can work very well with the GD-80's tendency to run cool vs the other boards. I really look forward to trying an "e" chip on mine.

The CHV-Z's I have are better at handling full loads on my high VID chips for extended duration benches or stress tests, but for validations, most benches and daily work at a high OC , I sure like the GD-80.

The CHV-Z does have an advantage in overclocking ram in that it offers a 12 multiplier vs 9.33 as the top one on the GD80.
FSB overclocking on my GD-80 and PD chips has been difficult above 250, but I don't usually go above that on any board that has a unlocked multiplier chip on it.

Most consider the lack of LLC a drawback on the GD-80 as well - however I do not.
The best way to set up an overclock on the GD-80 is to use MSI's control center software, however if you shut it down , you will have to re-enter those values at the next boot. Not a huge deal all you do is up voltage and multiplier.
The alternative is to let the rig go into sleep, it will shut down and instantly spring to life at the next touch of the power button. Unlike other brands of board I have had, this works well. I also have mine set up to run with CNQ enabled 1.4 ghz idle with 5 ghz load speeds on all 8 cores. The idle voltage is a little higher than you would normally expect, but I think it has to be in order to handle the drastic change to 5 ghz and be stable on the way.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> audio is rubbish? how so lol
> 
> i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance
> 
> i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya


Yeah rubbish







I like to hear some good quality music like Mark Knopfler and the Dire straits etc. etc. and it just sounds awful to be honest and missing a lot of midrange tones. The low end is good tho.

that's okay, you don't have to agree of course as long as you respect each other







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> audio is rubbish? how so lol
> 
> i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance
> 
> i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @hurricane28, at least you can take a joke. I understand you just don't like the board. I get the same from different boards but usually for different reasons. Lack of bios options is a big one for me. As for connectors well they put them where they fit logically for production. You're only plugging it in once or twice maybe if not you'd have a test bench. Any time I've built in a box that 8 pin has always been a pain but if it's interfereing with other components then it 's just not going to work for you. As for MSI their reputation with the FX has been a bit spotty from anything I've read so good luck with that.


Of course i can take a joke







i am obviously mad because of these problems but i will never loose my humor









I hear you on that one, this board is just not working for me. I went with this board just because of the more bios options and since the EC sensor is not working this board is not better than the UD5..
heck, the UD5 is an much better option if you want a board that actually have features that work correctly our of the box like it should








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> audio is rubbish? how so lol
> 
> i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance
> 
> i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious as to what the VID of your chip is?
> 
> If you have a low VID chip they can work very well with the GD-80's tendency to run cool vs the other boards. I really look forward to trying an "e" chip on mine.
> 
> The CHV-Z's I have are better at handling full loads on my high VID chips for extended duration benches or stress tests, but for validations, most benches and daily work at a high OC , I sure like the GD-80.
> 
> The CHV-Z does have an advantage in overclocking ram in that it offers a 12 multiplier vs 9.33 as the top one on the GD80.
> FSB overclocking on my GD-80 and PD chips has been difficult above 250, but I don't usually go above that on any board that has a unlocked multiplier chip on it.
> 
> Most consider the lack of LLC a drawback on the GD-80 as well - however I do not.
> The best way to set up an overclock on the GD-80 is to use MSI's control center software, however if you shut it down , you will have to re-enter those values at the next boot. Not a huge deal all you do is up voltage and multiplier.
> The alternative is to let the rig go into sleep, it will shut down and instantly spring to life at the next touch of the power button. Unlike other brands of board I have had, this works well. I also have mine set up to run with CNQ enabled 1.4 ghz idle with 5 ghz load speeds on all 8 cores. The idle voltage is a little higher than you would normally expect, but I think it has to be in order to handle the drastic change to 5 ghz and be stable on the way.


My VID is 1.313 batch number is: FA 1419 PGY

This thing can do 4.8Ghz at 1.46volts instead of the 1.55 my previous one needed.

Thnx for the info on the GD-80, much obliged.

Isn't there an option to actually save your OC? I like the aesthetics of that board a great deal and the on board audio plays a big roll for me as well. I heard no problems from it so it must be a good board i guess.
I will take a closer look at that board tho before i make the same mistake with that than with the sabertooth


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to hear some good quality music like Mark Knopfler and the Dire straits


I love listening to Knopfler..... Wish they would have stayed around a little longer...

Audio is not an issue for me since I only use headphones for gaming and it does it's job...

I can't speak for anyother MB since this is the only 990fx I have used, but the Sabertooth is a solid board that does what I want it to do...

GL with your new MB..


----------



## Chopper1591

continue the hating.

Anybody?


Is it me or is this a rather high temp for my cooling?

4.8ghz 1.475v
30 minutes smallFFTs


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> continue the hating.
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Is it me or is this a rather high temp for my cooling?
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.475v
> 30 minutes smallFFTs


yes its skyhigh summat must be wrong


----------



## CravinR1

OK 4.5 GHz is too meh for my 8350+h80i all I've changed is multi and vcore with llc medium.

To stable oc to 4.8 what settings and volts should I try


----------



## Johan45

That all depends on your chip. These FX CPUs have been all over the map with required volts. Most likely 1.48-1.5v


----------



## By-Tor

What are your temps and voltage at 4.5?

Leave the voltage alone and bump it to 4.6 and see if it will hold it. If not bump a little voltage until it's stable and keep this up until you hit 4.8.. If you start seeing some vdroop move the LLC to high to see if that corrects it.

Mine @ 4.5 takes 1.33v to be stable in prime, 1.35v for 4.6. The jump to 4.8 takes 1.44v for prime stable.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> continue the hating.
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> Is it me or is this a rather high temp for my cooling?
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.475v
> 30 minutes smallFFTs


Mine, Small FFTs 30 minutes, room temperature 30C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Mine @ 4.5 takes 1.33v to be stable in prime, 1.35v for 4.6. The jump to 4.8 takes 1.44v for prime stable.


That's a nice CPU you've got there Bytor, mine was skyhigh by then. I remember trying at almost 4.9 and was using 1.56v at that point.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> audio is rubbish? how so lol
> 
> i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance
> 
> i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to hear some good quality music like Mark Knopfler and the Dire straits etc. etc. and it just sounds awful to be honest and missing a lot of midrange tones. The low end is good tho.
> 
> that's okay, you don't have to agree of course as long as you respect each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> audio is rubbish? how so lol
> 
> i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance
> 
> i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @hurricane28, at least you can take a joke. I understand you just don't like the board. I get the same from different boards but usually for different reasons. Lack of bios options is a big one for me. As for connectors well they put them where they fit logically for production. You're only plugging it in once or twice maybe if not you'd have a test bench. Any time I've built in a box that 8 pin has always been a pain but if it's interfereing with other components then it 's just not going to work for you. As for MSI their reputation with the FX has been a bit spotty from anything I've read so good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course i can take a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am obviously mad because of these problems but i will never loose my humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on that one, this board is just not working for me. I went with this board just because of the more bios options and since the EC sensor is not working this board is not better than the UD5..
> heck, the UD5 is an much better option if you want a board that actually have features that work correctly our of the box like it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> audio is rubbish? how so lol
> 
> i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance
> 
> i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Curious as to what the VID of your chip is?
> 
> If you have a low VID chip they can work very well with the GD-80's tendency to run cool vs the other boards. I really look forward to trying an "e" chip on mine.
> 
> The CHV-Z's I have are better at handling full loads on my high VID chips for extended duration benches or stress tests, but for validations, most benches and daily work at a high OC , I sure like the GD-80.
> 
> The CHV-Z does have an advantage in overclocking ram in that it offers a 12 multiplier vs 9.33 as the top one on the GD80.
> FSB overclocking on my GD-80 and PD chips has been difficult above 250, but I don't usually go above that on any board that has a unlocked multiplier chip on it.
> 
> Most consider the lack of LLC a drawback on the GD-80 as well - however I do not.
> The best way to set up an overclock on the GD-80 is to use MSI's control center software, however if you shut it down , you will have to re-enter those values at the next boot. Not a huge deal all you do is up voltage and multiplier.
> The alternative is to let the rig go into sleep, it will shut down and instantly spring to life at the next touch of the power button. Unlike other brands of board I have had, this works well. I also have mine set up to run with CNQ enabled 1.4 ghz idle with 5 ghz load speeds on all 8 cores. The idle voltage is a little higher than you would normally expect, but I think it has to be in order to handle the drastic change to 5 ghz and be stable on the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My VID is 1.313 batch number is: FA 1419 PGY
> 
> This thing can do 4.8Ghz at 1.46volts instead of the 1.55 my previous one needed.
> 
> Thnx for the info on the GD-80, much obliged.
> 
> Isn't there an option to actually save your OC? I like the aesthetics of that board a great deal and the on board audio plays a big roll for me as well. I heard no problems from it so it must be a good board i guess.
> I will take a closer look at that board tho before i make the same mistake with that than with the sabertooth
Click to expand...

There is an option to save the settings but it's the one thing with control center that I can't seem to get to work very well.

As for audio, the CHV-Z that is in my everyday rig has a low freq hum when using the onboard, very seldom noticable but it could also be in the header/case.

The GD-80 doesn't have all the bells and whistles on the onboard sound, but I've never noticed any stray background noises using it. That's using an old OLD pair of sony headphones for music, for
gaming i use 7.1 surround sound usb units.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's a nice CPU you've got there Bytor, mine was skyhigh by then. I remember trying at almost 4.9 and was using 1.56v at that point.


I almost have 4.9 locked in at 1.47v, but I need just one more little tweak to get it solid... 5.0 on 1.52v is pretty solid so far, but its a little warm upstairs where the rigs setup and the temps start to climb even on my custom water loop.

Grats on the Black Hole contest... You put AMD on the board...


----------



## Alastair

Guys, this may be a thread of interest to us so we can start getting like a database set up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1512262/voltages-for-4-5-ghz-and-5-0-ghz-on-fx-xxxx-series-processors/0_40#post_22825964


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys, this may be a thread of interest to us so we can start getting like a database set up.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512262/voltages-for-4-5-ghz-and-5-0-ghz-on-fx-xxxx-series-processors/0_40#post_22825964


Agreed, I hope this thread kicks off







hopefully I'll have time for some validations tonight!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Agreed, I hope this thread kicks off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I'll have time for some validations tonight!


isnt there one on page1 here lol

im sure kyad wouldnt mind resurrecting it


----------



## wolfwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> continue the hating.
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Is it me or is this a rather high temp for my cooling?
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.475v
> 30 minutes smallFFTs


It looks like your core temp is decent but your socket temp is crazy high if I'm guessing at the reading names correctly., what's going on there?
And the various other asus specific temps aren't reporting, is the board broke?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's a nice CPU you've got there Bytor, mine was skyhigh by then. I remember trying at almost 4.9 and was using 1.56v at that point.


Thought I would try after the post and it's pretty stable now ate 4.9 on 1.476v.. Just over 1 hour on prime...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> And the various other asus specific temps aren't reporting, is the board broke?


No, he has probably disabled the EC sensor in HWiNFO.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> They complained about most of the stuff i did.
> 
> 1: The utterly stupid place of the 8pin CPU connector... I mean, what were they thinking when they build this board..? Its the only board that i know of that has it on that place..
> If they were new to motherboards i would happily send them some feed back to sort their things out but this is simply unacceptable for one of the biggest motherboard manufacturers on the planet.
> 
> 2: The audio is rubbish.. my UD5 rev 1.1 had much much better audio. and certainly at this price point i expected a lot more..
> 
> But mostly its the EC sensor that they complain about, search on the net about it and A LOT of people have the same issues like me. Even if i disable the sensor i get lagging with my mouse and the Internet browser is having issues as well..
> 
> Like i said before, its all about marketing and the looks with Asus and that is not only with MB's but with the rest of PC components as well... remember Rangerjr1? He had an Asus 7970 MATRIX that should be THE best clocker there is according to Asus. The darn thing was a nightmare and he went so mad that he broke the card in half...
> 
> Me and him are not the only ones that doesn't like Asus a great deal because of all this rubbish.. Look on the net and do your own research plz and you will see that i am right.
> 
> I don't want to bash on Asus users but i am just saying how i feel about them so people should not take this personal!
> 
> Long story short, I am going to return this ridiculous board and stay with Gigabyte UD5 for now OR i can find a great deal for an GD-80 and give that a twirl.
> 
> 
> 
> audio is rubbish? how so lol
> 
> i have my 5.1 speakers plugged in and to me its not rubbish, might be cause im tone deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with asus boards the 8 pin has always been there i think at least with my 2 last boards it has so its a normal occurance*
> 
> i respect what u are saying though i cant agree with ya
Click to expand...

Nope. During the "why is the 8-pin in this stupid place" debate a while back I linked no fewer than 30 motherboards ranging from X99 all the way down to x58, other 990FX boards, 890fx boards, etc. All made by Asus, with the 8-pin in the correct place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> OK 4.5 GHz is too meh for my 8350+h80i all I've changed is multi and vcore with llc medium.
> 
> To stable oc to 4.8 what settings and volts should I try


"Higher", and for almost every motherboard a LLC setting of "High" is best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> Agreed, I hope this thread kicks off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I'll have time for some validations tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> isnt there one on page1 here lol
> 
> im sure kyad wouldnt mind resurrecting it
Click to expand...

It's not actually dead, just 2 stray tabs which I cleaned up.


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi All
Well I have now confirmed that my FX8350 will not OC above 4.5Ghz. Have tried now on 4 different Motherboards various voltages using Multi only and combination of Multi and Base Clock increase.
Highest OC was 4.612Ghz which would not stabalise at any volts.

1 Asus M5A97 Pro R2

2 Asus M5A99FX Pro R2

3 MSI 990FXA-GD65

4 MSI 970 Gaming

Oldbarzo


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not fine at all man, its an fault from Asus and if no one tells them they don't know about this problem..
> I contacted Asus myself and told them about my problem and they never heard of it before, that is because most people are too forgiving towards big company's and afraid they complain too much.
> 
> I gave Asus my hard earned 140 euro's for this motherboard and it better performs like it suppose to do and if its not, i am returning this board. As simple as that.
> 
> Nope, Ai suite is a nightmare and its giving false readings from the EC sensor. Maybe they can fix it through an bios update but i am not so sure they will because the problem is not common..


_*It's not a problem with ASUS. HWinfo64 is causing your EC sensor issues. ADIA64 does not have the same issue - when there is Zero traces of AI Suite II on your machine. You can google 'AI Suite II removal tool' and there is a link to the utility on the ASUS ROG site, which appears to be down atm.
*_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sigh, i used HWinfo and still got 9k consistently as i posted in another thread you should try it without ausuite installed, but you would have to system restore to BEFORE you installed it.
> 
> or fresh install, the sensors are fine, the software is not, it does not like other monitoring programs running with it
> the gen 3 is extremely rare.
> 
> on top of that the biggest diff is the plx chips
> maxxmem sucks for amd, never will change much. ( the scores ) i recommend adia but you have to pay for it
> 
> @hurricane28
> simple solution. use hwinfo, when benching shut off ec, when not, turn it on


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am sorry but i am done debating about the EC sensor...
> 
> AI suite is proven to be an buggy software and it causes my windows to corrupt twice already.. *<- Can you really prove this? Also which version of AI Suite II did you use. I have some of the aspects of AI SUite installed on 3 boards, 2 kitties and a M5A97 blah... Yeah, its buggy every now and then (ie. false readings - but give me another board which this much build in reporting?)
> *
> I must say that this is one heck of an overclocking board man!
> 
> look at my physics! I am also more than happy with my current chip, it can do 5.2 at 1.535volts in benching...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this week i go to the store and return this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted my retail store about this and they said that i was right and i should return the board because they had a lot more complaints about this board. *[I<- ]Well your store has some very bad luck - really think there are that many issues when so many have successful results. [/I]*
> 
> I hope I'll get my UD5 back soon so than at least i have a board witch EVERYTHING works correctly like it should in the first place. *Does it have VRM and various board temp reporting & a 5-year warranty?*
> 
> Maybe i go for an GD-80 as well because i like that board very much, but only if it clocks well obviously.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> They complained about most of the stuff i did.
> 
> 1: The utterly stupid place of the 8pin CPU connector... I mean, what were they thinking when they build this board..? Its the only board that i know of that has it on that place..
> If they were new to motherboards i would happily send them some feed back to sort their things out but this is simply unacceptable for one of the biggest motherboard manufacturers on the planet. *<- This is an issue with your case. Every case I've installed a Kitty into (which is now 8 different case models, from 3 different vendors) has always been fine.
> *
> 2: The audio is rubbish.. my UD5 rev 1.1 had much much better audio. and certainly at this price point i expected a lot more.. _*<- You are paying for an Overclocking board, with high reliability. Not a media feature rich board!*_
> 
> But mostly its the EC sensor that they complain about, search on the net about it and A LOT of people have the same issues like me. Even if i disable the sensor i get lagging with my mouse and the Internet browser is having issues as well..
> 
> Like i said before, its all about marketing and the looks with Asus and that is not only with MB's but with the rest of PC components as well... remember Rangerjr1? He had an Asus 7970 MATRIX that should be THE best clocker there is according to Asus. The darn thing was a nightmare and he went so mad that he broke the card in half...
> 
> Me and him are not the only ones that doesn't like Asus a great deal because of all this rubbish.. Look on the net and do your own research plz and you will see that i am right.
> 
> I don't want to bash on Asus users but i am just saying how i feel about them so people should not take this personal!
> 
> Long story short, I am going to return this ridiculous board and stay with Gigabyte UD5 for now OR i can find a great deal for an GD-80 and give that a twirl.


Just my observation, but you do seem to set a rediculously high bar for things. Where these 'standards' just aren't met in your eyes. Same with your CPU. You mentioned to someone the other day, to RMA a chip because 'it doesn't overclock as well as other chips'. You didn't pay for a chip which could clock to 'X'. I may be wrong, but will you ever be satisfied?









So as it may be useful for others, there is an AI Suite II removal tool (clears all the junk left behind after the Un-installer has finished) which ASUS have posted before on the ROG forums. I cannot link the post atm, as their site is down and I don't have it saved. You can find it by googling: 'AI Suite II removal tool '.

Hurriucane28, don't take that as me bashing on you. It's just your perspective seems a little out to me. If you bought a car, and then fitted and aftermarket speedo which caused performance issues, which would you return? The car, or speedo?


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi All
> Well I have now confirmed that my FX8350 will not OC above 4.5Ghz. Have tried now on 4 different Motherboards various voltages using Multi only and combination of Multi and Base Clock increase.
> Highest OC was 4.612Ghz which would not stabalise at any volts.
> 
> 1 Asus M5A97 Pro R2
> 
> 2 Asus M5A99FX Pro R2
> 
> 3 MSI 990FXA-GD65
> 
> 4 MSI 970 Gaming
> 
> Oldbarzo


Were you overclocking your RAM at all? 4x4GB is not easy on the CPU/NB - and I'd guess that if you've never added voltage there & tweaked VRM settings LLC, etc for the CPU/NB could have been the issue. I spend over a year fighting my old 1090T over 4Ghz. Replaced my vengence RAM when I got a new CPU Heatsink, and bam. She flew... & was more than capable above 4 Ghz isn't _wasn't_ she @Johan45?









Edit: Grammar.


----------



## Duality92

I'm not an 83x owner, but I'd like all of your help! Take a few minutes to check *this thread*


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Ugh.. @ chopper...

Saberkitty is pretty much on par with a UD5, with the exception of a longer warrenty( i could be wrong on that tho.. )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I love listening to Knopfler..... Wish they would have stayed around a little longer...
> 
> Audio is not an issue for me since I only use headphones for gaming and it does it's job...
> 
> I can't speak for anyother MB since this is the only 990fx I have used, but the Sabertooth is a solid board that does what I want it to do...
> 
> GL with your new MB..


He is considered one of the best guitarists of all time IF not the best ever.

My favorite songs are: The man's too strong, Iron hand, what it is.

I can speak for another MB and i must say that without the EC sensor its not better than the UD5. Audio is for me a big deal because i can clearly hear the difference between this one and the UD5 audio chip.

Thnx man.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> _*It's not a problem with ASUS. HWinfo64 is causing your EC sensor issues. ADIA64 does not have the same issue - when there is Zero traces of AI Suite II on your machine. You can google 'AI Suite II removal tool' and there is a link to the utility on the ASUS ROG site, which appears to be down atm.
> *_
> 
> ....
> 
> So as it may be useful for others, there is an AI Suite II removal tool (clears all the junk left behind after the Un-installer has finished) which ASUS have posted before on the ROG forums. I cannot link the post atm, as their site is down and I don't have it saved. You can find it by googling: 'AI Suite II removal tool '.


Hello, the other day I had to install AI Suite II to check something. I then used System Restore and I restored my system two days earlier. Has Ai Suite been completely uninstalled or should I use this removal tool?
After system's restoration I've also ran a registry clean with Ccleaner and I have manually searched the Registry using the term "AI Suite" - didn't find anything.

Please reply, thank you very much


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm not an 83x owner, but I'd like all of your help! Take a few minutes to check *this thread*


We already have a huge list. It's in the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ugh.. @ chopper...
> 
> Saberkitty is pretty much on par with a UD5, with the exception of a longer warrenty( i could be wrong on that tho.. )


Asus has a longer warranty, 5 years vs 3 years.

However, as anyone who spends more than 5 minutes in the rant section of OCN knows, longer doesn't mean better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I love listening to Knopfler..... Wish they would have stayed around a little longer...
> 
> Audio is not an issue for me since I only use headphones for gaming and it does it's job...
> 
> I can't speak for anyother MB since this is the only 990fx I have used, but the Sabertooth is a solid board that does what I want it to do...
> 
> GL with your new MB..
> 
> 
> 
> He is considered one of the best guitarists of all time IF not the best ever.
> 
> My favorite songs are: The man's too strong, Iron hand, what it is.
> 
> I can speak for another MB and i must say that without the EC sensor its not better than the UD5. Audio is for me a big deal because i can clearly hear the difference between this one and the UD5 audio chip.
> 
> Thnx man.
Click to expand...

You should really look into a sound card or USB DAC then. All on-board sucks.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's a nice CPU you've got there Bytor, mine was skyhigh by then. I remember trying at almost 4.9 and was using 1.56v at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would try after the post and it's pretty stable now ate 4.9 on 1.476v.. Just over 1 hour on prime...
Click to expand...

Nice , That's all I can say.








It's right along the lines of my 9370


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> _*It's not a problem with ASUS. HWinfo64 is causing your EC sensor issues. ADIA64 does not have the same issue - when there is Zero traces of AI Suite II on your machine. You can google 'AI Suite II removal tool' and there is a link to the utility on the ASUS ROG site, which appears to be down atm.
> *_
> 
> *Just my observation, but you do seem to set a rediculously high bar for things. Where these 'standards' just aren't met in your eyes. Same with your CPU. You mentioned to someone the other day, to RMA a chip because 'it doesn't overclock as well as other chips'. You didn't pay for a chip which could clock to 'X'. I may be wrong, but will you ever be satisfied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> So as it may be useful for others, there is an AI Suite II removal tool (clears all the junk left behind after the Un-installer has finished) which ASUS have posted before on the ROG forums. I cannot link the post atm, as their site is down and I don't have it saved. You can find it by googling: 'AI Suite II removal tool '.
> 
> Hurriucane28, don't take that as me bashing on you. It's just your perspective seems a little out to me. If you bought a car, and then fitted and aftermarket speedo which caused performance issues, which would you return? The car, or speedo?


It truly is an Asus problem because the second time when i installed windows 7 64bit its get corrupted without even installing AI suite... i will go look for that tool tho so thanks for the info.

How can i prove that it corrupts my system? I did run the "sfc /scannow" option in windows and it says that my installation is corrupt and the files that are damaged cannot be repaired automatically..
I did prove that the sensor is causing problems, i don't know what proof do you want and how i can provide such.

''Well your store has some very bad luck - really think there are that many issues when so many have successful results'' well maybe but if you look on the internet about it you see enough people are reporting the same exact issue like me.

''<- You are paying for an Overclocking board, with high reliability. Not a media feature rich board!'' Yes i know that, how come that Gigabyte can have the best of both worlds while Asus clearly fails at that point? I don't know how people fall in to their marketing terms but Gigabyte UD5 rev 1.1 clocks just as good as the sabertooth, i should know because i own both







(well technically speaking i still have to receive my UD5 back)

''Does it have VRM and various board temp reporting & a 5-year warranty?'' The gigabyte has various board temps reporting yes but not as much as the Sabertooth no. But like i said before, what's the point of having such sensors while they obviously don't work correctly. I proofed this in my previous posts...

I hear ya on that one. YES i agree that i have an ridiculous high bar of standards on things. That is because when i pay an decent amount of money for any product it better be perfect because that is what they advertise right? THE perfect overclocking board with all the best components. YES this board is so called ''fully loaded'' with very nice features but the most important one does not work. I am obviously talking about the EC sensor. THAT was one of the reasons i went for this MB in the first place because i know that the vrm's get very very hot if you go for maximum overclocks.
If it turns out that is doesn't work like it should do i am in my right to say something about it.

Also i am not willing to spend ANY of my money to an company that doesn't take us seriously, i mean, how in the holy hell is it possible that they have so many faulty things IMO?

I am talking about the ridiculous place of the 8pin connector, even more ridiculous place of the USB 3.0 connector and the EC sensor that is not working correctly. I am not even starting on the AI suite2 software....
Those things are not acceptable for me and certainly not at this price point and from an company that should know better in the first place.

Hurriucane28, don't take that as me bashing on you. It's just your perspective seems a little out to me. If you bought a car, and then fitted and aftermarket speedo which caused performance issues, which would you return? The car, or speedo?[/quote]

I'm not taking this as bashing at all, its called criticism and is fine at all if it happens within respect to each other









It is simply not true as you stated, like i said before, its the sensor that is causing this error. It even happened before i installed HWINFO64 and AI suite... so the whole car theory goes out the window








So is my Windows 7 installation but meh, i still have to do an reinstallation anyway but that aside.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> He is considered one of the best guitarists of all time IF not the best ever.
> 
> My favorite songs are: The man's too strong, Iron hand, what it is.


He is good and I like his playing style and voice.. But I'm a huge Michael Schenker/UFO fan and I would have to put him near the top IMO.. Another upcoming great to listen to is Joe Bonamassa... My fav. band of all is Rush... Hence my OCN name...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice , That's all I can say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's right along the lines of my 9370


Thanks mate... I'll give 5.0 a shot when it starts to cool down outside or crank up the AC and have at it...


----------



## KyadCK

For anyone curious, I took the time to extract this from the sheet;



Up and left of the line is good. Down and right of the line is bad.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Asus has a longer warranty, 5 years vs 3 years.
> 
> However, as anyone who spends more than 5 minutes in the rant section of OCN knows, longer doesn't mean better.
> 
> You should really look into a sound card or USB DAC then. All on-board sucks.


Yes i agree with the warranty, longer warranty doesn't mean its an better product per say. It only shows that they are confident that their product is going to last that long and that's it.
It is still nice to have warranty that long tho.

Well i was pretty happy with the sound of my UD5 to be honest. I searched the net and if i really want quality sound i should go with an dedicated sound card that is only made to sound good in the first place.

I don't know what USB DAC you are revering to but 192Khz is 192Khz regarding of the sound card. The only difference is that they will sound louder and most people think louder is better and in some cases it does but it does nothing for clarity and quality of the sound it only makes it louder.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> He is good and I like his playing style and voice.. But I'm a huge Michael Schenker/UFO fan and I would have to put him near the top IMO.. Another upcoming great to listen to is Joe Bonamassa... My fav. band of all is Rush... Hence my OCN name...


Yes i feel the same way about him. He also has an great personality. I love the way how Mark plays his Gibson Les Paul tho, i love the distinctive sound of that guitar a lot.

Nice to meet an music enthusiast in this thread









Joe Bonamassa is not really my style but thats a matter of preference.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> For anyone curious, I took the time to extract this from the sheet;
> 
> 
> 
> Up and left of the line is good. Down and right of the line is bad.


I dunno where my current clocks sit. But I dunno if the list has been updated for my 5GHz (4997MHz).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> For anyone curious, I took the time to extract this from the sheet;
> 
> 
> 
> Up and left of the line is good. Down and right of the line is bad.


Looks nice man.

I somewhere in the middle i guess.


----------



## Alastair

Also guys sorry for the double post. A question. I have dropped LLC down to High and temps seem lower. Which is great. But. I need to set 1.6375V in the BIOS to get the 1.584V I need under load. However when idling it goes to +-1.63V. How do I stop it from overshooting when there is no load?

@KyadCK I decided to update my stuff so you can change it in the sheet.
CPU= FX-8350 1328PGN @ 5GHz (4997MHz thanks to FSB messing around







)
Mobo= Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 BIOS = 2501
Multi= 20 Bclk= 250MHz NB clk= 2500MHz HTT Clk = 2750Mhz
Vcore= 1.584V (I want to claim as stable so I am trying my damnedest!







) CPU-NB = 1.3V LLC= High
Memory speed = 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T @ 1.65V
Custom Water (640mm of radiator)


----------



## mus1mus

My ears can only say I have no issue on the kitty's on board with regards to noise. Acceleration noise thst is.

You have to really test it side by side to another board or a dedicated card to notice and tell the difference.

Wine testers do that. You can't say one is better than the other with a long time frame difference.


----------



## King PWNinater

I'm getting mediocre performance right now. I think it might be my FX-83500 though. I used to be able to get like 150FPS in BF4 @ 4.0ghz. Now I get like 70FPS @ stock and about 90-110 at 4.8ghz. The Usage on my 2 290s is between 80 and 94. Never staying in the 90s for long. I am at 1440p resolution.


----------



## hurricane28

holy moly! this board does clock if there is no tomorrow!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Mine, Small FFTs 30 minutes, room temperature 30C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There really is something seriously wrong then.
Your temps are actually better and you cool it with a h110.

Any ideas where to start looking guys?
My idle temps don't look that bad to me. 32c on the socket at the moment.

The loop is cpu only.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> It looks like your core temp is decent but your socket temp is crazy high if I'm guessing at the reading names correctly., what's going on there?
> And the various other asus specific temps aren't reporting, is the board broke?


The board sensors that are not reporting are disabled.
They seem to give stability issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ugh.. @ chopper...
> 
> Saberkitty is pretty much on par with a UD5, with the exception of a longer warrenty( i could be wrong on that tho.. )


My bad.
I really have no experience with the UD5.

I reacted from emotion.
Just couldn't stand the hating anymore.

It are obvious software-related problems thus I am don't agree with the arguments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We already have a huge list. It's in the OP.
> Asus has a longer warranty, 5 years vs 3 years.
> 
> However, as anyone who spends more than 5 minutes in the rant section of OCN knows, longer doesn't mean better.
> You should really look into a sound card or USB DAC then. All on-board sucks.


I second that.
Already mentioned that to the OP also.

Since I moved to a dedicated Xonar sound card I am never going back to onboard.

A headphone amp is also a very good option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> holy moly! this board does clock if there is no tomorrow!


Nice clock.
I cant help but ask. How were your temps after that run?

That h100i must have been screaming for his mother.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> There really is something seriously wrong then.
> Your temps are actually better and you cool it with a h110.
> 
> Any ideas where to start looking guys?
> My idle temps don't look that bad to me. 32c on the socket at the moment.
> 
> The loop is cpu only.
> The board sensors that are not reporting are disabled.
> They seem to give stability issues.
> My bad.
> I really have no experience with the UD5.
> 
> I reacted from emotion.
> Just couldn't stand the hating anymore.
> 
> It are obvious software-related problems thus I am don't agree with the arguments.
> I second that.
> Already mentioned that to the OP also.
> 
> Since I moved to a dedicated Xonar sound card I am never going back to onboard.
> 
> A headphone amp is also a very good option.
> Nice clock.
> I cant help but ask. How were your temps after that run?
> 
> That h100i must have been screaming for his mother.


thnx. Well i must say that the cooler is performing very very well. I do want to point out that benchmarks like this do not stress the CPU much at all.. If it would be IBT AVX i would never ever be able to keep it cool unless i live on the arctic


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also guys sorry for the double post. A question. I have dropped LLC down to High and temps seem lower. Which is great. But. I need to set 1.6375V in the BIOS to get the 1.584V I need under load. However when idling it goes to +-1.63V. How do I stop it from overshooting when there is no load?
> 
> @KyadCK I decided to update my stuff so you can change it in the sheet.
> CPU= FX-8350 1328PGN @ 5GHz (4997MHz thanks to FSB messing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Mobo= Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 BIOS = 2501
> Multi= 20 Bclk= 250MHz NB clk= 2500MHz HTT Clk = 2750Mhz
> Vcore= 1.584V (I want to claim as stable so I am trying my damnedest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) CPU-NB = 1.3V LLC= High
> Memory speed = 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T @ 1.65V
> Custom Water (640mm of radiator)


I'm not changing squat. Just submit it again, new settings don't invalidate your old ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My ears can only say I have no issue on the kitty's on board with regards to noise. Acceleration noise thst is.
> 
> You have to really test it side by side to another board or a dedicated card to notice and tell the difference.
> 
> Wine testers do that. You can't say one is better than the other with a long time frame difference.


They all suck and their feature sets are seriously lacking. I'm a tad spoiled.










Spoiler: Spoils



SoundBlaster ZxR
-6 channel analog out-
-Receiver's multi-channel in-
Yamaha HTR-6130 (100w)
-Speaker wire out-
-Speaker input-
2x Cerwin-Vega E-312s
2x Fisher STV 758s
1x Cerwin-Vega LS-6C
1x Dayton 1200 Sub



If you use Optical out to a proper DAC or other audio setup then they're fine, there's nothing special about digital. If you're pumping out 6-channel analog to a amp... thats different.

I find it funny though how in one post he says the Saber's audio sucks compared to the UD5 but in another says as long as the khz is the same it doesn't matter.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> We already have a huge list. It's in the OP.
> Asus has a longer warranty, 5 years vs 3 years.
> 
> However, as anyone who spends more than 5 minutes in the rant section of OCN knows, longer doesn't mean better.
> You should really look into a sound card or USB DAC then. All on-board sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that.
> Already mentioned that to the OP also.
> 
> Since I moved to a dedicated Xonar sound card I am never going back to onboard.
> 
> A headphone amp is also a very good option.
Click to expand...

Gotta have the speakers/headphones to make use of it though. Nothing is going to help a $5 logitech headset sound much better.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, the other day I had to install AI Suite II to check something. I then used System Restore and I restored my system two days earlier. Has Ai Suite been completely uninstalled or should I use this removal tool?
> After system's restoration I've also ran a registry clean with Ccleaner and I have manually searched the Registry using the term "AI Suite" - didn't find anything.
> 
> Please reply, thank you very much


Bringing this up again - it is important to me.

Please, someone reply?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Bringing this up again - it is important to me.
> 
> Please, someone reply?


I don't know much about this tool, in fact i didn't even use it because the site that the tool is on is off line now. It can't hurt to give the tool a try tho if the site is up again.

If you want to be absolutely positive i would do an reinstall of windows just to be 100% sure there is no resentments of that crappy software.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I find it funny though how in one post he says the Saber's audio sucks compared to the UD5 but in another says as long as the khz is the same it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta have the speakers/headphones to make use of it though. Nothing is going to help a $5 logitech headset sound much better.


Well what i meant was that there is an big difference in audio compare tot he UD5.. i did see the option to 192khz on this board but didn't notice an big difference from changing it form the default setting.
also the UD5 has 108db signal to noise ratio so its louder and better.

I have the Audio technica ATH-M50x head phone http://eu.audio-technica.com/en/products/product.asp?catID=5&subID=39&prodID=4596

Not some 5$ dollar Logitech head set









It can be that it needs more power from the amp because it has more ohm, also the drivers are 45mm so maybe they sound better with more power.


----------



## OldBarzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Were you overclocking your RAM at all? 4x4GB is not easy on the CPU/NB - and I'd guess that if you've never added voltage there & tweaked VRM settings LLC, etc for the CPU/NB could have been the issue. I spend over a year fighting my old 1090T over 4Ghz. Replaced my vengence RAM when I got a new CPU Heatsink, and bam. She flew... & was more than capable above 4 Ghz isn't _wasn't_ she @Johan45?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Grammar.


Hi Thanks for the reply.
No overclock on the Ram (which BTW is rated at 2333) but am unable to run it at that on any of the MBs except the MSI 990fxa.
On the other boards the system boots with 2333 ram but Windows 8.1 will not load gives an error screen something about the kernal and Windows 7 loads but freezes
on the Desktop. This happens even with the FX8350 on stock settings.

I also have an FX6300 which I may use instead as it will clock to 4.5 and pass IBTAVX 10 runs, so I might be able to get it higher.

Oldbarzo


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> He is considered one of the best guitarists of all time IF not the best ever.
> 
> My favorite songs are: The man's too strong, Iron hand, what it is.
> 
> I can speak for another MB and i must say that without the EC sensor its not better than the UD5. Audio is for me a big deal because i can clearly hear the difference between this one and the UD5 audio chip.
> 
> Thnx man.


Mark Knopfler is a really good player. To say he is amongst the greatest is a stretch imho. It is all subjective any way. I happen to think a Dutchman named Edward Van Halen is pretty good!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> He is considered one of the best guitarists of all time IF not the best ever.
> 
> My favorite songs are: The man's too strong, Iron hand, what it is.
> 
> I can speak for another MB and i must say that without the EC sensor its not better than the UD5. Audio is for me a big deal because i can clearly hear the difference between this one and the UD5 audio chip.
> 
> Thnx man.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Knopfler is a really good player. To say he is amongst the greatest is a stretch imho. It is all subjective any way. I happen to think a Dutchman named Edward Van Halen is pretty good!
Click to expand...

lil off topic but wth









A lot of people recognize the players already mentioned , I'd add SRV , Nugent, Clapton and Nancy Wilson to the list of my favorite ultra well knowns.

Here's a few that people might not be aware of.
Fernando Miyata 



 smoooooth player
Joe Bonamasa Had to cry today live 



Igor Presnyakov 



 - His covers ring in my head almost constantly









I so enjoy listening to her play 




EDIT : back on topic 8370 e is now available on Newegg








http://www.overclock.net/t/1512355/8370-e-now-in-stock-at-newegg


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lil off topic but wth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people recognize the players already mentioned , I'd add SRV , Nugent, Clapton and Nancy Wilson to the list of my favorite ultra well knowns.
> 
> Here's a few that people might not be aware of.
> Fernando Miyata
> 
> 
> 
> smoooooth player
> Joe Bonamasa Had to cry today live
> 
> 
> 
> Igor Presnyakov
> 
> 
> 
> - His covers ring in my head almost constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so enjoy listening to her play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : back on topic 8370 e is now available on Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512355/8370-e-now-in-stock-at-newegg


Steve Vai
Eric Johnson
Gary Richrath
Joe Satriani
Alex Lifeson
Al De Meola
Yngwie Malmsteen
Frank Zappa

Would like to get my hands on a 8370 to play with....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lil off topic but wth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people recognize the players already mentioned , I'd add SRV , Nugent, Clapton and Nancy Wilson to the list of my favorite ultra well knowns.
> 
> Here's a few that people might not be aware of.
> Fernando Miyata
> 
> 
> 
> smoooooth player
> Joe Bonamasa Had to cry today live
> 
> 
> 
> Igor Presnyakov
> 
> 
> 
> - His covers ring in my head almost constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so enjoy listening to her play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : back on topic 8370 e is now available on Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512355/8370-e-now-in-stock-at-newegg
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Vai
> Eric Johnson
> Gary Richrath
> Joe Satriani
> Alex Lifeson
> Al De Meola
> Yngwie Malmsteen
> Frank Zappa
> 
> Would like to get my hands on a 8370 to play with....
Click to expand...

Fun to play Satriani's music , even if it's just on rock band.

King Vish - Incoming


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

lol wut... i had to check the tab when i turned the page.. guitar talk in the FX forum... i'm all for that... albeit entirely off-topic, I guitar tech for Successful Canadian Rock Bands. (just got back from a frosh week tour)

jake e lee, Doug Aldrich, Randy Rhoads, Tony Iommi, SRV, Ritch blackmore, Angus young... can ya tell i like hard rock yet?

when i build my render farm with my FX(s) i might share that but i doubt i remember to document everything

@ Kyad, I've heard Utter horror stories about sub-contracted RMA centers, I've not experienced Any negatives, HOWEVER, the RMA center I deal with is "walk-In" only and is owned and operated by Asus, not under contract. (well the employees likely have contracts by you know what i mean.)
so i would say my experience isn't the normal for asus users by any means.


----------



## wolfwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> EDIT : back on topic 8370 e is now available on Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512355/8370-e-now-in-stock-at-newegg


9590 price dropped too, just ordered one when the email came in earlier today.
/cough/ my 8350 FS next week /cough/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They all suck and their feature sets are seriously lacking. I'm a tad spoiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoils
> 
> 
> 
> SoundBlaster ZxR
> -6 channel analog out-
> -Receiver's multi-channel in-
> Yamaha HTR-6130 (100w)
> -Speaker wire out-
> -Speaker input-
> 2x Cerwin-Vega E-312s
> 2x Fisher STV 758s
> 1x Cerwin-Vega LS-6C
> 1x Dayton 1200 Sub
> 
> 
> 
> If you use Optical out to a proper DAC or other audio setup then they're fine, there's nothing special about digital. If you're pumping out 6-channel analog to a amp... thats different.
> 
> I find it funny though how in one post he says the Saber's audio sucks compared to the UD5 but in another says as long as the khz is the same it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta have the speakers/headphones to make use of it though. Nothing is going to help a $5 logitech headset sound much better.


Well, they're not as bad as they were back in early 2000's that's for sure.









That's a quite spoiled set-up you got there indeed.









For everyone:

Digital is the way to go if you are using them with a proper Sound System set-up if you don't want the on-board analog outputs. You can use DAC. But you'll also be limited by their Dynamic Headroom, SNR, Gain, THD+N, etc. Which are all attributes of their Analog Output side. And will also be limited by your source (Music files for example). *Or, like @KyadCK stated, use a proper Sound Card*.









Digital Side will convert your audio files (that were encoded into ones and zeros!) which is now factored by your source and the bit-depth of conversion the DAC unit has.

So you need to be picky with them as well. (Digital - high bit depth; Analog - a good IC - amp is an indication) Most of the times, I just trust creative for their large repertoire and experience in Digital to Analog processing in the Sound Card business.

I used to have 2 of this back in the 2000's. One is still alive. But in PCI.



Anything with ALC, or AC97 will be kicked in the butt by this thing. Wider Frequency response, Deeper Quality, SNR is just superb during those time. It doesn't even require you to install any special drivers! ( that means no software feature either







).

I pulled out the audio chip from that one, and is now happily driving my home-made speaker! The thing can put out 15Watts of Audio Power in a sound card!

I am that creative. Yes!







and poor!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well what i meant was that there is an big difference in audio compare tot he UD5.. i did see the option to 192khz on this board but didn't notice an big difference from changing it form the default setting.
> also the UD5 has 108db signal to noise ratio so its louder and better.
> 
> I have the Audio technica ATH-M50x head phone http://eu.audio-technica.com/en/products/product.asp?catID=5&subID=39&prodID=4596
> 
> Not some 5$ dollar Logitech head set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be that it needs more power from the amp because it has more ohm, also the drivers are 45mm so maybe they sound better with more power.


Opps.. don't toy around dB values as a common term in Audio..

*SNR Signal to Noise Ratio* - measured in dB - is a measure or the logarithmic ratio of the output (desired) signal to the output noise signal. The higher the better ( lesser discern-able noise at the output side compared to what you want to hear from the source) *but does not mean LOUDER*

*SPL* Sound Pressure Level - also measured in dB - How loud an output a device (speaker) creates. *Higher is louder (but not always better)*

*Dynamic Headroom* - also in dB - how much amplification can an AMP give before clipping or introducing it's own noise at the output. *(higher is always louder and better for an amp)*

*Sensitivity* - also in dB but with / watt and meter involved - for the speakers; how much SPL it creates with respect to the amplifier power it receives (distant dependent as well). (*Higher is more sensitive; but then again, not always better)*

*Amplification factor or GAIN* is also measured in dB - how many times a signal can be amplified by the amplifier. ( 3dB means doubled or 2X )

etc.

Your Headphone; no offense, has been tuned to accept signals of much lower amplitude (in terms of Watts) to be able to accept lower amplitude signals (low power) but still produce enough SPL so that it can be sold as a commercial headphone that can be able to be used with Cell Phones, MP3 Players etc. that give out very little amplification power (Watts). *Thus more Sensitive* than their Pro counterparts.

They did that by, lowering the impedance of the coils of the driver. Could mean lower number of turns, or bigger (cross-sectional area) wires. And/or maybe using a highly powerful permanent magnets to go along with the speaker winding. (talking about Neodymium). Thus, somewhat also limited the headroom it can give out. Means it will peak out faster than their Professional-Grade Headphones.

Don't get me wrong though. That is a nice headphone. But if you use it with a pro grade equipment pumping out higher Wattages for the headphones made for them, naah, it will be of a lesser product. Will peak (clip) faster, will be more noisy. etc.


----------



## wolfwalker

I'm not the audiophile I used to be, but I could hear a difference on really good source material between the onboard realtek stuff and the xonar u7 I replaced it with when it died,
into an older onkyo reciever and out a pair of linaeum tweeter bookshelf speakers from yesteryear with a cheap yamaha sub.


----------



## mus1mus

On-board vs Dedicated sound cards are not comparable. Esp. with higher tier cards. On-board to On-board will be harder to discern. Both uses the same chip from Realtek if not, they are still from Realtek. With a Realtek Codec. They only differ in implementation. Caps, make big impact on audio quality but to how much is fairly close.


----------



## CravinR1

I dont see a need for high end audio cards since im happy with on board


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, they're not as bad as they were back in early 2000's that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a quite spoiled set-up you got there indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone:
> 
> Digital is the way to go if you are using them with a proper Sound System set-up if you don't want the on-board analog outputs. You can use DAC. But you'll also be limited by their Dynamic Headroom, SNR, Gain, THD+N, etc. Which are all attributes of their Analog Output side. And will also be limited by your source (Music files for example). *Or, like @KyadCK stated, use a proper Sound Card*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Side will convert your audio files (that were encoded into ones and zeros!) which is now factored by your source and the bit-depth of conversion the DAC unit has.
> 
> So you need to be picky with them as well. (Digital - high bit depth; Analog - a good IC - amp is an indication) Most of the times, I just trust creative for their large repertoire and experience in Digital to Analog processing in the Sound Card business.
> 
> I used to have 2 of this back in the 2000's. One is still alive. But in PCI.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with ALC, or AC97 will be kicked in the butt by this thing. Wider Frequency response, Deeper Quality, SNR is just superb during those time. It doesn't even require you to install any special drivers! ( that means no software feature either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I pulled out the audio chip from that one, and is now happily driving my home-made speaker! The thing can put out 15Watts of Audio Power in a sound card!
> 
> I am that creative. Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and poor!
> 
> 
> Opps.. don't toy around dB values as a common term in Audio..
> 
> *SNR Signal to Noise Ratio* - measured in dB - is a measure or the logarithmic ratio of the output (desired) signal to the output noise signal. The higher the better ( lesser discern-able noise at the output side compared to what you want to hear from the source) *but does not mean LOUDER*
> 
> *SPL* Sound Pressure Level - also measured in dB - How loud an output a device (speaker) creates. *Higher is louder (but not always better)*
> 
> *Dynamic Headroom* - also in dB - how much amplification can an AMP give before clipping or introducing it's own noise at the output. *(higher is always louder and better for an amp)*
> 
> *Sensitivity* - also in dB but with / watt and meter involved - for the speakers; how much SPL it creates with respect to the amplifier power it receives (distant dependent as well). (*Higher is more sensitive; but then again, not always better)*
> 
> *Amplification factor or GAIN* is also measured in dB - how many times a signal can be amplified by the amplifier. ( 3dB means doubled or 2X )
> 
> etc.
> 
> Your Headphone; no offense, has been tuned to accept signals of much lower amplitude (in terms of Watts) to be able to accept lower amplitude signals (low power) but still produce enough SPL so that it can be sold as a commercial headphone that can be able to be used with Cell Phones, MP3 Players etc. that give out very little amplification power (Watts). *Thus more Sensitive* than their Pro counterparts.
> 
> They did that by, lowering the impedance of the coils of the driver. Could mean lower number of turns, or bigger (cross-sectional area) wires. And/or maybe using a highly powerful permanent magnets to go along with the speaker winding. (talking about Neodymium). Thus, somewhat also limited the headroom it can give out. Means it will peak out faster than their Professional-Grade Headphones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though. That is a nice headphone. But if you use it with a pro grade equipment pumping out higher Wattages for the headphones made for them, naah, it will be of a lesser product. Will peak (clip) faster, will be more noisy. etc.


Oh, thanks for the input









I do want to point out that my head phone is an professional product and no Logitech kind of thing. You can't buy it on some retail shop but only at high quality audio shops here. The reason i bought this head phone is based on reading many reviews from actual people that use it in their studio's. The sound is nice and flat and there is no comparison between this and even higher end head phones as you can see in many reviews Online.
I did listen it in a studio of a friend of mine and they do sound a lot better if plugged in to an proper sound card with higher output.

Did you actually listen to this head phone or is your opinion based on your knowledge? If so, i did listen to an KRK KNS-8400 because i was reading some nice reviews of it. When i listen to it it sounded awful to be honest ( i did own the MTH-M50x at the time so i had a reference point)

Couldn't help sharing this







let me know what you think of these idiots.


----------



## By-Tor

Hurricane28,

Can you get good prices on Bang & Olufsen audio gear where your located?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Hurricane28,
> 
> Can you get good prices on Bang & Olufsen audio gear where your located?


I have no idea to be honest, i guess it depends on what you want.

Are you looking for something in particular?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well what i meant was that there is an big difference in audio compare tot he UD5.. i did see the option to 192khz on this board but didn't notice an big difference from changing it form the default setting.
> also the UD5 has 108db signal to noise ratio so its louder and better.
> 
> I have the Audio technica ATH-M50x head phone http://eu.audio-technica.com/en/products/product.asp?catID=5&subID=39&prodID=4596
> 
> Not some 5$ dollar Logitech head set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be that it needs more power from the amp because it has more ohm, also the drivers are 45mm so maybe they sound better with more power.


Like I said already, you can look into a decent DAC headphone amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, they're not as bad as they were back in early 2000's that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a quite spoiled set-up you got there indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone:
> 
> Digital is the way to go if you are using them with a proper Sound System set-up if you don't want the on-board analog outputs. You can use DAC. But you'll also be limited by their Dynamic Headroom, SNR, Gain, THD+N, etc. Which are all attributes of their Analog Output side. And will also be limited by your source (Music files for example). *Or, like @KyadCK stated, use a proper Sound Card*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Side will convert your audio files (that were encoded into ones and zeros!) which is now factored by your source and the bit-depth of conversion the DAC unit has.
> 
> So you need to be picky with them as well. (Digital - high bit depth; Analog - a good IC - amp is an indication) Most of the times, I just trust creative for their large repertoire and experience in Digital to Analog processing in the Sound Card business.
> 
> I used to have 2 of this back in the 2000's. One is still alive. But in PCI.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with ALC, or AC97 will be kicked in the butt by this thing. Wider Frequency response, Deeper Quality, SNR is just superb during those time. It doesn't even require you to install any special drivers! ( that means no software feature either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I pulled out the audio chip from that one, and is now happily driving my home-made speaker! The thing can put out 15Watts of Audio Power in a sound card!
> 
> I am that creative. Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and poor!
> 
> 
> Opps.. don't toy around dB values as a common term in Audio..
> 
> *SNR Signal to Noise Ratio* - measured in dB - is a measure or the logarithmic ratio of the output (desired) signal to the output noise signal. The higher the better ( lesser discern-able noise at the output side compared to what you want to hear from the source) *but does not mean LOUDER*
> 
> *SPL* Sound Pressure Level - also measured in dB - How loud an output a device (speaker) creates. *Higher is louder (but not always better)*
> 
> *Dynamic Headroom* - also in dB - how much amplification can an AMP give before clipping or introducing it's own noise at the output. *(higher is always louder and better for an amp)*
> 
> *Sensitivity* - also in dB but with / watt and meter involved - for the speakers; how much SPL it creates with respect to the amplifier power it receives (distant dependent as well). (*Higher is more sensitive; but then again, not always better)*
> 
> *Amplification factor or GAIN* is also measured in dB - how many times a signal can be amplified by the amplifier. ( 3dB means doubled or 2X )
> 
> etc.
> 
> Your Headphone; no offense, has been tuned to accept signals of much lower amplitude (in terms of Watts) to be able to accept lower amplitude signals (low power) but still produce enough SPL so that it can be sold as a commercial headphone that can be able to be used with Cell Phones, MP3 Players etc. that give out very little amplification power (Watts). *Thus more Sensitive* than their Pro counterparts.
> 
> They did that by, lowering the impedance of the coils of the driver. Could mean lower number of turns, or bigger (cross-sectional area) wires. And/or maybe using a highly powerful permanent magnets to go along with the speaker winding. (talking about Neodymium). Thus, somewhat also limited the headroom it can give out. Means it will peak out faster than their Professional-Grade Headphones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though. That is a nice headphone. But if you use it with a pro grade equipment pumping out higher Wattages for the headphones made for them, naah, it will be of a lesser product. Will peak (clip) faster, will be more noisy. etc.


Hehe nice.

Feels like I am reading on the head-fi forum again.
Proper explanation.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh, thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to point out that my head phone is an professional product and no Logitech kind of thing. You can't buy it on some retail shop but only at high quality audio shops here. The reason i bought this head phone is based on reading many reviews from actual people that use it in their studio's. The sound is nice and flat and there is no comparison between this and even higher end head phones as you can see in many reviews Online.
> I did listen it in a studio of a friend of mine and they do sound a lot better if plugged in to an proper sound card with higher output.
> 
> Did you actually listen to this head phone or is your opinion based on your knowledge? If so, i did listen to an KRK KNS-8400 because i was reading some nice reviews of it. When i listen to it it sounded awful to be honest ( i did own the MTH-M50x at the time so i had a reference point)
> 
> Couldn't help sharing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think of these idiots.


It kinda sounds like you are convincing yourself you bought the right product.

Don't get it wrong. M50s are decent headphones. But it are not pro class headphones. Period.
mus1mus just stated the facts.

You even listened to real high end audio equipment?

The M50s are still kinda seen as an entry model.
But it is proper. Need to state that again. There are far worse products.

But....
Why does nobody react to my other post?
One really being about a FX-8320.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39690#post_22826731


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh, thanks for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to point out that my head phone is an professional product and no Logitech kind of thing. You can't buy it on some retail shop but only at high quality audio shops here. The reason i bought this head phone is based on reading many reviews from actual people that use it in their studio's. The sound is nice and flat and there is no comparison between this and even higher end head phones as you can see in many reviews Online.
> I did listen it in a studio of a friend of mine and they do sound a lot better if plugged in to an proper sound card with higher output.
> 
> Did you actually listen to this head phone or is your opinion based on your knowledge? If so, i did listen to an KRK KNS-8400 because i was reading some nice reviews of it. When i listen to it it sounded awful to be honest ( i did own the MTH-M50x at the time so i had a reference point)
> 
> Couldn't help sharing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think of these idiots.


No, it's not of a professional-grade. I am not putting down the product or anything because it is a nice piece of equipment. But it is a mainstream headphone created by Audio Technica for us common people to enjoy on-the-go. Not with a studio console.

It fails to become a pro grade simply because of the following:

1. It has fairly low impedance if talking about Professional grade headphones But, it is Audio Technica's top end model. So yeah.

2. Professional-Grade Headphones will sound weak when used with an Ipod or a computer output. You need an Amplifier to stretch their legs.
(pretty much an issue associated with situations where you plug in an Ipod Output to a Mixing Console without those low-Z inputs)

3. A professional equipment is not meant to be used with a mainstream equipment. Not that it won't work, but it won't work according to spec.

What Audio Technica did with the M50 is actually make it fit both worlds. Much like Dr.







Dre did with the Beats!

And to note:

A reference headphone will always sound pale compared to anything mainstream. Because their response is fairly Flat.

As always, you need to put it side by side a studio-grade headphone to test where it should place..


----------



## Mega Man

based off the interest,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856501007

125 and change in shell shocker today

saw this and had to laugh http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1768


----------



## Alastair

A question. I have dropped LLC down to High and temps seem lower. Which is great. But. I need to set 1.6375V in the BIOS to get the 1.584V I need under load. However when idling it goes to +-1.63V. How do I stop it from overshooting when there is no load?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun to play Satriani's music , even if it's just on rock band.
> 
> King Vish - Incoming


how come nobody posted jimi hendrix as a great guitar player









im shocked and saddened


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> A question. I have dropped LLC down to High and temps seem lower. Which is great. But. I need to set 1.6375V in the BIOS to get the 1.584V I need under load. However when idling it goes to +-1.63V. How do I stop it from overshooting when there is no load?


As far as I understand LLC.

Lowering it will give a lower load voltage, higher vdroop, so you need to set the voltage higher.
But under idle it just runs at the setting you did in the bios, 1.63v in your case.

So I don't think you can do anything to improve that. Other then putting the LLC higher and lowering the voltage.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun to play Satriani's music , even if it's just on rock band.
> 
> King Vish - Incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come nobody posted jimi hendrix as a great guitar player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im shocked and saddened
Click to expand...

I was going to mention him, Rolling Stone has listed Jimi as the greatest- Duane Allman as second and I don't know where Clapton would be. Clapton said that Allman was the greatest he ever heard! I'll stick with Duane Allman. But there are so many, Carlos Santana - Gary Moore - Luther Allison - I'm a Bluesman and of the WoodStock Generation

Eddie VanHalen are you kidding!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> A question. I have dropped LLC down to High and temps seem lower. Which is great. But. I need to set 1.6375V in the BIOS to get the 1.584V I need under load. However when idling it goes to +-1.63V. How do I stop it from overshooting when there is no load?


raise your LLC again...

Vdroop is an inherent property of computer systems. you can't avoid it, electric physics prohibits that.

LLC= line(or Load) level correction.

these circuits are designed to give you the option for alot of vdroop or very little and in extreme cases bad vboost.

power saving feature may be able to knock the voltage down a little at pure idle but if you are meandering on your rig with a few % of utilzation you still will likely see the "over" voltage

nothing to really be concerned about unless your cooling can't handle it


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how come nobody posted jimi hendrix as a great guitar player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im shocked and saddened


Never got into hendrix....

Add David Gilmore


----------



## Chopper1591

Still looking for help...

Why am I seeing such high temps with my cooling setup?



Peak voltage of 1.5v doesn't seem that crazy to me.

I have no idea what's wrong here.
Pump is running fine.
Water level hasn't dropped much.
Fans are working... maybe a bit dust on the rad, but that shouldn't make such a big difference right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Still looking for help...
> 
> Why am I seeing such high temps with my cooling setup?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak voltage of 1.5v doesn't seem that crazy to me.
> 
> I have no idea what's wrong here.
> Pump is running fine.
> Water level hasn't dropped much.
> Fans are working... maybe a bit dust on the rad, but that shouldn't make such a big difference right?


have u cleaned your cpu block since u bought it?
they do pick up alot of gunk


----------



## Synister

Anyone read this yet? Hope is still there...
Quote:


> "Everyone knows that Bulldozer was not the game changing part when it was introduced three years ago," said Rory Read at Deutsche Bank 2014 Technology Conference. "We have to live with that for four years. But [for] Zen, K12, we went out and got Jim Keller, we went out and got Raja Koduri from Apple, Mark Papermaster, Lisa Su. We have built and are building now next generation graphics and compute technology that customers are very interested in."


Source - KitGuru


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have u cleaned your cpu block since u bought it?
> they do pick up alot of gunk


No I haven't.

I bought the block and pump used here on OC.net
Cleaned it thoroughly with demi-water/vinegar solution.

Do you think it can be gunked up that badly already after 6-7 months?

I made a thread in the watercooling section. Could you, or others here, take the time to read it?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1512411/maintenance

Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> No I haven't.
> 
> I bought the block and pump used here on OC.net
> Cleaned it thoroughly with demi-water/vinegar solution.
> 
> Do you think it can be gunked up that badly already after 6-7 months?
> 
> I made a thread in the watercooling section. Could you, or others here, take the time to read it?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512411/maintenance
> 
> Thanks


i had the same problem as u and i was told by red to clean out my block as during the first few months they do accumulate alot of gunk, so ya 6-7months ya gonna be gunked up


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i had the same problem as u and i was told by red to clean out my block as during the first few months they do accumulate alot of gunk, so ya 6-7months ya gonna be gunked up


When you tell something I take it serious.
And then when red joins in on the conversation it's a done case.










Going to prepare for the clean.
Need to make sure I got everything I need first. Don't want to be stuck waiting for something for a couple of days.

You checked the thread?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> When you tell something I take it serious.
> And then when red joins in on the conversation it's a done case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to prepare for the clean.
> Need to make sure I got everything I need first. Don't want to be stuck waiting for something for a couple of days.
> 
> You checked the thread?


I just post my personal experience









At first i thought it was my pump etc not working right, then red offered his advice and it worked a charm temps back to normal etc

Yes i posted in your thread


----------



## wolfwalker

That huge jump between core and socket temp still stands out to me, dunno why it is though.
58 is a warm core but 75 is a hot socket imo. Fan on backside of board and/or front?
You might try enabling the other asus sensors just to see what stuff in that area is reporting.
The "Motherboard" temp if I remember is far away from the socket and does not show much
above ambient. I bow to the WC guys advice other than that.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> That huge jump between core and socket temp still stands out to me, dunno why it is though.
> 58 is a warm core but 75 is a hot socket imo. Fan on backside of board and/or front?
> You might try enabling the other asus sensors just to see what stuff in that area is reporting.
> The "Motherboard" temp if I remember is far away from the socket and does not show much
> above ambient. I bow to the WC guys advice other than that.


Will do another run with the sensors enabled to show you.

But 58c on the core is way hot for me. I know it is acceptable but not for my setup.








And the difference of core to socket is normal to me.

Here are two comparison shots from when I just had the loop running:

4.8ghz with 1.475v


5.0 with a massive 1.548v


Ambient temps were like 5c lower though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Will do another run with the sensors enabled to show you.
> 
> But 58c on the core is way hot for me. I know it is acceptable but not for my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the difference of core to socket is normal to me.
> 
> Here are two comparison shots from when I just had the loop running:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz with 1.475v
> 
> 
> 5.0 with a massive 1.548v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temps were like 5c lower though.


If u do clean out your block make sure u take note on where the fins are


----------



## wolfwalker

Weird your other temps look ok, other than the higher than it should be cpu like you said.
Some sort of WC oddity maybe, I haven't done any. On big air I never see nearly that much
diff in core to socket with the sabertooth so it jumped out at me as odd.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Will do another run with the sensors enabled to show you.
> 
> But 58c on the core is way hot for me. I know it is acceptable but not for my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the difference of core to socket is normal to me.
> 
> Here are two comparison shots from when I just had the loop running:
> 
> 4.8ghz with 1.475v
> 
> 
> 5.0 with a massive 1.548v
> 
> 
> Ambient temps were like 5c lower though.


Is that IBT stable with "Stable OK pop up" at the end?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> If u do clean out your block make sure u take note on where the fins are


You mean to check if I put it back together in the right way?
I've taken it apart when I received it back then and I made some pictures so I will do the same now. But thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> Weird your other temps look ok, other than the higher than it should be cpu like you said.
> Some sort of WC oddity maybe, I haven't done any. On big air I never see nearly that much
> diff in core to socket with the sabertooth so it jumped out at me as odd.


Yeah I don't know why that is.
But the cooling is bad anyway now.

The difference was less when I first had the loop though, as you can see on the screenshots.

Any last advice guys?
I am going to place an order now so I can do the rebuild this weekend.

Air-exhaust(pressure valve) fitting?
Is it worth it/smart to buy? Or just a waste of money. Will be 7-15 euro's(depending on the brand). 15 being Bitspower.

And then I am going to buy some stuff to absorb pump vibrations.

Which one should I get?

This decoupling set:


Or the sandwich:


They are both about the same price.

When I filled the loop I used both corrosion blocker and dead-water. Is corrosion blocker a must? I've read various stories about it, from must-have to not even doing a thing.

Thanks again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Is that IBT stable with "Stable OK pop up" at the end?


You are kinda joining in on a going conversation.

Those shots were from around march this year. And I don't remember.
4.8ghz is probably stable, 5.0 I'm not so sure.


----------



## hurricane28

@Chopper1591, did you actually flush your radiator before you put it in your loop? It can be that there still is a little gunk in it and that can explain the high temps as well.

Also what Gerty said, clean your CPU block with some rubbing alcohol to remove any gunk from it. What TIM are you using? How much do actually apply and how do you apply it? Is the block properly seated. I know i had some bad temps when i had a bad mount of my cooler and it took a while to figure it out and some guy on the Corsair forum said that i need to mount the cooler in an specific way otherwise i would get bad temps. I did what he said and the cooler is performing pretty good.


----------



## hurricane28

I did run the AI suite removal tool and my scores in 3Dmark firestrike went a lot higher.

So if anyone has problem with high scores in benchmarks and has trouble with the EC sensor should try this removal tool! I did try to enable the EC sensor in HWINFO64 but it seems that the sensor is completely disabled...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @Chopper1591, did you actually flush your radiator before you put it in your loop? It can be that there still is a little gunk in it and that can explain the high temps as well.
> 
> Also what Gerty said, clean your CPU block with some rubbing alcohol to remove any gunk from it. What TIM are you using? How much do actually apply and how do you apply it? Is the block properly seated. I know i had some bad temps when i had a bad mount of my cooler and it took a while to figure it out and some guy on the Corsair forum said that i need to mount the cooler in an specific way otherwise i would get bad temps. I did what he said and the cooler is performing pretty good.


Thanks for the tips.
But if you read my previous posts you know that is not the problem.
The block was performing very good when I had the loop the first month.

Cleaned the block before use with a distilled water/vinegar mixture. Works like a charm.

TIM used Gelid GC-Extreme. Applied the way they recommend it.
And less is more indeed when talking about TIM.

I am going to buy stuff to redo the loop and will then post results when done.
Cpu temp is now around 15-20c higher then it was when I first had the loop. Massive difference.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> But if you read my previous posts you know that is not the problem.
> The block was performing very good when I had the loop the first month.
> 
> Cleaned the block before use with a distilled water/vinegar mixture. Works like a charm.
> 
> TIM used Gelid GC-Extreme. Applied the way they recommend it.
> And less is more indeed when talking about TIM.
> 
> I am going to buy stuff to redo the loop and will then post results when done.
> Cpu temp is now around 15-20c higher then it was when I first had the loop. Massive difference.


Alright than.

I don't know how that TIM might work but i am always using MX-4 and always have very good temps with it. Its non curing an non conductive, non curing means that it doesn't have to settle to work properly.

Those temp difference is extreme tho, Are there any air bubbles int he loop? Does the pump make an different noise than before? I noticed that dust can be a pain on radiators and kills performance pretty rapidly.

If you want some guidance on water cooling, i always look at this guy and you can also see how and what he does. He has some great tips witch you can use for your build perhaps.






Good luck


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright than.
> 
> I don't know how that TIM might work but i am always using MX-4 and always have very good temps with it. Its non curing an non conductive, non curing means that it doesn't have to settle to work properly.
> 
> Those temp difference is extreme tho, Are there any air bubbles int he loop? Does the pump make an different noise than before? I noticed that dust can be a pain on radiators and kills performance pretty rapidly.
> 
> If you want some guidance on water cooling, i always look at this guy and you can also see how and what he does. He has some great tips witch you can use for your build perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


I've used numerous of TIMs. And I must say this one is amounst the best, if not THE best, I have used so far.
My list includes mx-2, 3, 4 and as5. Noctua's tim, thermalrights.... etc etc

Pump sounds fine. No bubbles.

And dust can indeed be a big factor. Especially with the dense rads like you have, h100/110.
The UT60 is a different story though. It was a very low fpi number, thus restriction is low.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I've used numerous of TIMs. And I must say this one is amounst the best, if not THE best, I have used so far.
> My list includes mx-2, 3, 4 and as5. Noctua's tim, thermalrights.... etc etc
> 
> Pump sounds fine. No bubbles.
> 
> And dust can indeed be a big factor. Especially with the dense rads like you have, h100/110.
> The UT60 is a different story though. It was a very low fpi number, thus restriction is low.


Will be picking another TIM later. My GC-Extreme is too thick for my taste..

1.575 produces 75 core for me.. ibt avx


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I've used numerous of TIMs. And I must say this one is amounst the best, if not THE best, I have used so far.
> My list includes mx-2, 3, 4 and as5. Noctua's tim, thermalrights.... etc etc
> 
> Pump sounds fine. No bubbles.
> 
> And dust can indeed be a big factor. Especially with the dense rads like you have, h100/110.
> The UT60 is a different story though. It was a very low fpi number, thus restriction is low.


Okay, well i am pretty keen on my MX-4









So its not the pump and bubbles..

Yes that plays a big role according to my cooler indeed, i do clean it every month because i simply do not like dust in my PC and rad since it dramatically drop temps rapidly.

I like the UT60 rad, it has indeed low FPI so you can actually mount an very silent fan and be able to maintain proper cooling. If i am going with an water loop i would definitely go with an low FPI rad.

Where do you buy your parts from if i may ask since were from the same country


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will be picking another TIM later. My GC-Extreme is too thick for my taste..
> 
> 1.575 produces 75 core for me.. ibt avx


Are you saying that your XSPC raystorm 360rad gives you 75c with only 1.575 voltage? Clearly there is something wrong there mate OR your chip is an extremely hot head.
What ghz are you running with that kind of core?

I am extremely happy with my chip, the max core clock i can run on my H100i was 5.3Ghz without getting hot in 3Dmark firestrike. Yes i know it doesn't stress the CPU much but my other chip could not even do 5Ghz without getting more than 62c...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you saying that your XSPC raystorm 360rad gives you 75c with only 1.575 voltage? Clearly there is something wrong there mate OR your chip is an extremely hot head.
> What ghz are you running with that kind of core?
> 
> I am extremely happy with my chip, the max core clock i can run on my H100i was 5.3Ghz without getting hot in 3Dmark firestrike. Yes i know it doesn't stress the CPU much but my other chip could not even do 5Ghz without getting more than 62c...


I can see enough TIM that cannot be flattened with pressure.

Also note that my Ambjent never goes down to 25 on any occassion.

Will report back later..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can see enough TIM that cannot be flattened with pressure.
> 
> Also note that my Ambjent never goes down to 25 on any occassion.
> 
> Will report back later..


O yes there is, but why would you use TIM that thick that cannot even be spread by the heat sink in the first place...? I mean, that doesn't even make sense to me.

Oh so you are living in a hot climate, ambient temps are directly related to CPU temps. If ambient climbs 1c the CPU climbs 1c.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can see enough TIM that cannot be flattened with pressure.
> 
> Also note that my Ambjent never goes down to 25 on any occassion.
> 
> Will report back later..


That sounds like a lack of proper flat contact.. you should be able to flatten out any tim with the block...unless the block and processor arent connecting well in certain spots...even the diamond 7 i just used is thick as crap and it flattens out ok..... when i reapplied it appears i have a bit of a difference on the right side of my processor and block not sure which it is yet i had to use the pc so i repasted and slapped it back in i will investigate further when i have a day off


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> O yes there is, but why would you use TIM that thick that cannot even be spread by the heat sink in the first place...? I mean, that doesn't even make sense to me.
> 
> Oh so you are living in a hot climate, ambient temps are directly related to CPU temps. If ambient climbs 1c the CPU climbs 1c.


Because as reviews say. It's one of the best there is.

I'm in idoubt I got an old stock. It's too dry it IMO

Things like these make you learn what to pick next time you need the same thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> That sounds like a lack of proper flat contact.. you should be able to flatten out any tim with the block...unless the block and processor arent connecting well in certain spots...even the diamond 7 i just used is thick as crap and it flattens out ok..... when i reapplied it appears i have a bit of a difference on the right side of my processor and block not sure which it is yet i had to use the pc so i repasted and slapped it back in i will investigate further when i have a day off


It's just too thick and Dry IMO even heating can't help with viscosity.

My LID has been lapped.


----------



## Tasm

Got a new FX8350 + GA UD7 today, i am trying to get the max stable clock with stock voltage:



It says "test failure", but the results are ok.

Same thing happened to my FX 8320 and i ran it for month´s without any crash.

So, is it stable only when IBT says "ok" or if the results are ok?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Got a new FX8350 + GA UD7 today, i am trying to get the max stable clock with stock voltage:
> 
> 
> 
> It says "test failure", but the results are ok.
> 
> Same thing happened to my FX 8320 and i ran it for month´s without any crash.
> 
> So, is it stable only when IBT says "ok" or if the results are ok?


you are running W8 or W8.1 arn't you?

if so UAC (user account control) is trolling you.. I can't for the life of me remember the fix, iirc there was a work around.

however these days on my w8.1update rig i just set a stupid high pass count (500-600) come back after an hour or two and see if it is still running and what pass it is on. 2-4 hours like this works for me.

also i run Very high @ very least.. i've custom set 91-93% of available ram.


----------



## mus1mus

You need to run at least Very High to confirm that. Or Maximum.

Turn off all power saving Features while OC'ing and verifying stability. Turn them back on once you've found your correct settings and being Prime and IBT AVX stable.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Because as reviews say. It's one of the best there is.
> 
> I'm in idoubt I got an old stock. It's too dry it IMO
> 
> Things like these make you learn what to pick next time you need the same thing.
> It's just too thick and Dry IMO even heating can't help with viscosity.
> 
> My LID has been lapped.


really dry lol


----------



## mus1mus

LOL..

Sorry was on mobile wuth that..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm currently trying the new antec 7 diamond paste it claims double the dust off competitors... still working on proper amount it truely is suprisingly thick... reminds me of bondo lol... I'm thinking of trying to spread it out myself a bit the pea method didn't disperse very well but perhaps I simply didn't put enough the mx4 is about half as thick as this one


----------



## Liranan

I'm really happy with my 8320. Right now at 4.2 at 1.365V. Need a better cooler to push further, this H70 is holding me back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm currently trying the new antec 7 diamond paste it claims double the dust off competitors... still working on proper amount it truely is suprisingly thick... reminds me of bondo lol... I'm thinking of trying to spread it out myself a bit the pea method didn't disperse very well but perhaps I simply didn't put enough the mx4 is about half as thick as this one


What the? Punctuations!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I'm really happy with my 8320. Right now at 4.2 at 1.365V. Need a better cooler to push further, this H70 is holding me back.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm currently trying the new antec 7 diamond paste it claims double the dust off competitors... still working on proper amount it truely is suprisingly thick... reminds me of bondo lol... I'm thinking of trying to spread it out myself a bit the pea method didn't disperse very well but perhaps I simply didn't put enough the mx4 is about half as thick as this one
> 
> 
> 
> What the? Punctuations!
Click to expand...

H70 is -not- holding you back at just 1.365v unless you're running passive... Coolers of it's type do 4.5/1.4v all day long.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I've used numerous of TIMs. And I must say this one is amounst the best, if not THE best, I have used so far.
> My list includes mx-2, 3, 4 and as5. Noctua's tim, thermalrights.... etc etc
> 
> *Pump sounds fine. No bubbles.
> 
> And dust can indeed be a big factor. Especially with the dense rads like you have, h100/110.
> The UT60 is a different story though. It was a very low fpi number, thus restriction is low.*


Hey, if you can, dismantle your loop, open up your block and check for anything inside it. Or the fin channels.

There has been numerous reports on the watercooling thread about Alphacool rads. So make sure it's pretty clean from any gunk.

Also check if your TIM dried out. I must say seeing how viscous the TIM on Videos, I pretty much got a bad sample. It's very thick that pulling out the block from the CPU exposes about a millimeter thick TIM deposit that wasn't and can't be spread out to the surface. That's just too much IMO. Mine's just an expired sample when I got it I guess.

What TIM do guys recommend??


----------



## By-Tor

If it's to thick to get a good seat it doesn't matter how good it supposed to be....

I've used AS-5 as long as I can remember, love the stuff...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> If it's to thick to get a good seat it doesn't matter how good it supposed to be....
> 
> I've used AS-5 as long as I can remember, love the stuff...


I have had the best luck with AS-5, the biggest con is that it's harder to remove than the ceramic's that I've tried.


----------



## mus1mus

I think a PK-1 is a good value.. I've had good results before with it..

5 Grams for the price of 2.5 Grams from competition.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I will always advocate for mx-4 it's the best I've used that doesn't require curing time but to be fair I've used maybe 10-15 pastes so maybe I'm biased lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I will always advocate for mx-4 it's the best I've used that doesn't require curing time but to be fair I've used maybe 10-15 pastes so maybe I'm biased lol


Well, I might just take it if it's available.. I need one now so I will just settle for the best available at the store right away..


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> H70 is -not- holding you back at just 1.365v unless you're running passive... Coolers of it's type do 4.5/1.4v all day long.


This is probably with the cooler running at 100% fan speed, which is extremely loud.

Also my ambient temperature is pretty high. It's easily over 35C now and regularly goes over 40.


----------



## hurricane28

I agree with mfknjadagr8, i use MX-4 for over a year now and its given me very good temps with my h100i, i still have some arctic silver tho but i am not sure if its better or not.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> H70 is -not- holding you back at just 1.365v unless you're running passive... Coolers of it's type do 4.5/1.4v all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably with the cooler running at 100% fan speed, which is extremely loud.
> 
> Also my ambient temperature is pretty high. It's easily over 35C now and regularly goes over 40.
Click to expand...

While true, they also only need to be at that speed for IBT AVX. Nothing else really gets it that high thermally. What you see when you run Cine or Firestrike are about what you should expect for normal use, and in those situations you can turn your fan down.

Fan controllers and/or fan profiles. Lovely things.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, well i am pretty keen on my MX-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So its not the pump and bubbles..
> 
> Yes that plays a big role according to my cooler indeed, i do clean it every month because i simply do not like dust in my PC and rad since it dramatically drop temps rapidly.
> 
> I like the UT60 rad, it has indeed low FPI so you can actually mount an very silent fan and be able to maintain proper cooling. If i am going with an water loop i would definitely go with an low FPI rad.
> 
> Where do you buy your parts from if i may ask since were from the same country


Highflow.nl

Do expect to pay a pretty big number though. My loop was around 400 euro.
But I did buy overkill parts so I can expand the loop later without much trouble.

I have the rad on top of the case so the heat is taken outside completely.

When you have the funds go for a thick rad. I was doubting between the UT60 or the Monsta. And I should have gone with the Monsta. But didn't.









I have 3 Gentle Typhoon 1850 fans on the rad. When I game they can be set to 800rpm and still give proper temps.
At least, when the loop works properly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree with mfknjadagr8, i use MX-4 for over a year now and its given me very good temps with my h100i, i still have some arctic silver tho but i am not sure if its better or not.


arctic silver 5 is ancient. It was king of the hill no doubt. But no more.
And mx-3 is better then mx-4 though.
But if you want top notch go with Liquid Metal Pad or Liquid Pro.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Highflow.nl
> 
> Do expect to pay a pretty big number though. My loop was around 400 euro.
> But I did buy overkill parts so I can expand the loop later without much trouble.
> 
> I have the rad on top of the case so the heat is taken outside completely.
> 
> When you have the funds go for a thick rad. I was doubting between the UT60 or the Monsta. And I should have gone with the Monsta. But didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 Gentle Typhoon 1850 fans on the rad. When I game they can be set to 800rpm and still give proper temps.
> At least, when the loop works properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arctic silver 5 is ancient. It was king of the hill no doubt. But no more.
> And mx-3 is better then mx-4 though.
> But if you want top notch go with Liquid Metal Pad or Liquid Pro.


Yes i agree with everything you said. Arctic silver is very old and i must say it suited me perfectly until i discovered MX-4. Sometimes i can't believe what temps i get with my H100i and most people don't believe it so i have to proof it time and time again









Especially with this chip, its running very cool for some reason i guess its the lower VID that does the trick. Going from 1.365 to 1.313 mayes an huge difference in temps.

Ive heard from Highflow, they almost have everything about water cooling. I know exactly what to buy but my wallet still won't allow me because if i do such i only want to have the best available so for that you need to pay at least 400 euro's like you said.

I am little concerned about custom water loop to be honest because of maintenance and all problems i heard from it so i need to do a little more research before i go for it for now.
Did you watched the link i send you about singularity computers? I like the guy a lot because he explains things so well that everyone can understands it and has great knowledge about things like that.


----------



## neurotix

My vote goes to Prolimatech PK-3 Nano. I have a huge tube of it (30g). Was only like $30 and I can reapply it as many times as I need to if I need to take the h100i out to clean the dust out of the rad. Kept my FX-8350 5ghz 1.6v under 60C while gaming, when I still had it in here. Ran about 5C cooler than cured Arctic Silver. Non-conductive, spreads easily.

A lot of tests and stuff I've read show PK-3 and MX-4 to be nearly identical in temps with the same cooler.

I've tried a lot of stuff, some free Xigmatek silicon stuff the Egg gave me when I bought a cooler. Shin Etsu G751 (this stuff is freakin terrible). Thermaltake paste that came with my Frio. IC7 Diamond, that stuff is severely overrated, it discolors your IHS and did no better than AS5 in my testing. It is also hard as hell to spread.

By far, the best I've found so far is PK-3, followed by AS5. I am sure MX-4 is good too, a lot of people love it.

I want to try Gelid GC-Extreme, and any of the Coolaboratory stuff.


----------



## hurricane28

BTW, this is my firestrike score at 5Ghz after deleting the idiotic AI suite with the removal tool from Asus. Lemme know what you think


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> BTW, this is my firestrike score at 5Ghz after deleting the idiotic AI suite with the removal tool from Asus. Lemme know what you think


I get a 13k physics score at 4.5ghz.
















(Yeah I know it doesn't count.)


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> While true, they also only need to be at that speed for IBT AVX. Nothing else really gets it that high thermally. What you see when you run Cine or Firestrike are about what you should expect for normal use, and in those situations you can turn your fan down.
> 
> Fan controllers and/or fan profiles. Lovely things.


To be honest I still haven't actually sat down to figure out how to set fan profiles for my CHV.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I get a 13k physics score at 4.5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah I know it doesn't count.)


I was about to puke on your 13k physics score at 4.5.









Guys, very sad. No AS5, or anything mentioned.

What I got is a DeepCool Z5. Nothing is worthy at their lot. So figured, it will be job for another day.

Here's Skinee Labs' take on them..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> To be honest I still haven't actually sat down to figure out how to set fan profiles for my CHV.


Here's a guide posted on the kitty thread by @wolfwalker
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> OK, bare in mind my install is all configured and re-named, I'll include a legend of sorts below to reference.
> Couple notes.
> 
> I'm notoriously long winded and have never written instructions for such before, so gimmie a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup is a Sabertooth R2, 8350, crossfire HIS 280X's
> My case fans, all 8, are Noctua PWM NF-S12A with the exception of a 200mm BitFenix up top.
> CPU Cooler is a Noctua D15 with the two stock 140mm PWM fans.
> My case is the underappreciated Antec 1100 which I've found to be surprisingly quiet and cool
> running despite being not very big by my standards. And it was cheap.
> Not pictured are the two 120's in the left window and the single 120 in the right panel blowing
> on the back of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I get no voltage readings at all other than for the GPU.
> Nor do I get temp readings from the dozen or so temp sensors the Sabertooth has onboard.
> My theory is the monitoring chip is pretty well customized and SpeedFan just isn't coded to read em.
> 
> I use HWinfo64 and it reads everything, I keep graphs open on my second monitor as you'll see below.
> I ran HWinfo and SpeedFan at the same time with no problems, HWinfo data matches SpeedFan perfectly
> other than some update speed differences on the core temp, and it has a lot better graphs for readouts.
> 
> Once you enable fan control, manual or automatic, with SpeedFan, it'll take a reboot or possibly going to sleep and waking
> to hand fan control back to the bios/board. I don't have AISuite installed but it's possible one could open it and regain control
> that way once SpeedFan is closed or control is disabled which I'll cover below.
> 
> Do not randomly change stuff in SpeedFan, there aren't any safeguards, it will let you turn fans OFF, don't load the system
> till you're pretty sure it's working at least semi-right.
> 
> Knowing what fans are plugged into what header on the board is important in getting this thing working right, it's easier if you have access
> to them by hand while configuring. One of the fastest ways to ID a RPM readout is just reach over and stop the fan and see what drops to 0.
> 
> All that said, here is my setup and hopefully an explanation of what is what on this board with SpeedFan.
> You should be able to completely configure the thing on a Sabertooth R2.0 with this data if I didn't make it too confusing.
> 
> Mine looks like this now...
> 
> 
> 
> And I monitor goings on with HWinfo64 like this...
> 
> 
> 
> First up Fan/Header ID..
> 
> Fan ID:
> CPU Fan header is on IT8721F "Fan1" Address $290 (CPU in my SF)
> CPU Opt header is on IT8721F "Fan2" Address $290 (Rear Exhaust in my SF)
> CHA Fan1 header is on IT8721F "Fan3" Address $290 (Outer 120's Intake in my SF)
> CHA Fan2 header is on SB 7xx/8xx PM2 Address $CCB (Inner 120's Intake in my SF)
> CHA Fan3 header is on SB 7xx/8xx PM2 Address $CCB (200MM+Right Intake in my SF)
> CHA Fan4 header is on SB 7xx/8xx PM2 Address $CCB (Left Intake in my SF)
> GPU Fans are self explanatory.
> 
> See screencap below of this page, I would start with renaming your fan headers to something that makes sense for your setup.
> Note that Fan4 and 5 in SF do not seem to read anything anywhere, my box is fully loaded so there isn't one not being used.
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is the Temperature tab. This one is pretty easy since SF only finds four temps, and one of them is invalid (Temp3).
> I did not have to adjust anything on mine for these to be accurate, but there is the ability to adjust offset on each of these if need be.
> Cross reference these temps with something else just to be safe unless you know what they run at idle by heart.
> Screencap below should be self explanatory, rename them as you wish so you can ID them later, and un-check any that are invalid or unwanted.
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature tab part 2 that I forgot to get a screencap of, click on one of the temp names and you'll see at the bottom a list of values.
> Desired temp, Warning temp, show in tray checkbox.
> There are two modes of fan speed control with SF, the basic out of the box one is not unlike
> manual mode in teh bios, you set for instance the CPU Core temp Desired Value at say, 35C,
> SF will ramp up speeds once it hits 35C on a preset scale and when it hits the Warning Value will
> go to 100%. It's good to test with these preset fan control curves first, they do work and are safe as long
> as your desired temp is "warm" and your Warning temp is pre-meltdown. I used 35 core and socket temp, the socket
> see's that way before the core with the D15 cooler on it. These settings tie into other fan control settings, so check em
> and set em.
> 
> Temperature tab part 3, tieing a given temp to a given fan.
> Note this only applies with the basic preset fan control curves, we'll get into the custom ones later.
> And don't skip ahead since we haven't turned on fan control at all yet.
> Click the + next to a temp value, you'll see a list of the fans you re-named earlier.
> If you wanted the CPU+Exh in my case to follow the core temp, you'd check mark the box for that fan
> under CPU Core. It is smart enough to let you tie multiple sensors to multiple headers as well.
> See screencap..
> 
> 
> 
> The Speeds Tab. You'll notice SF had two sets of three "Pwm1, 2, 3" fan controls on the main page.
> Screencap below shows which one is which. Uncheck the three for the SB 7xx/8xx PM2, they don't do anything.
> The three on the IT8721F do, and you should rename them to something that makes sense for you.
> Look at mine and you'll see which is which, CPU fan and CPU Opt are PWM1, CHA4 is PWM2, ALL the other
> chassis fan headers are on PWM3. Note you may or may not have GPU fan control, I left mine alone since the
> card bios seems to handle them fine and it's one less thing to configure. If you choose to play with they work just like
> any other control does, but I am not sure if it takes a reboot to hand control back over to the card bios.
> See screencap for detail.
> 
> Speeds Tap part 2: When you highlight a given can control address, at the bottom pops up an
> option for minimum value and max value. These are self explanatory, I tested mine and found the minimum
> speed my fans would function at. Interestingly, the two 140mm's on the CPU fan header and the single 120mm
> on the CPU Opt header will function down to 10% or less, barely spinning. ALL the others STOPPED below 30%,
> so I set the minimum for the case fans at 35% since I never want them totally off, and the CPU fan minimum at 25%.
> I may revise this later, especially in the winter when it's chilly anyway. My 120's are identical so I'm curious why
> one goes so low and the others not before they stop, my only guess is because I have at least two fans on each header other
> than that singel on CPU Opt. It's not a big deal but it pays to take notice of this sort of behavior.
> The other thing you'll see is a checkbox for "Automatically Variated", it is a per line item setting and it tells SF to vary this fan
> according to the other setup parameters when checked. Leave it off for now, but remember it's there. Note there is also a global
> "Automatic Fan Speed" check box on the main page.
> 
> 
> 
> Options tab, this stuff is pretty self explanitory. Note that I changed the Delta Value For Fan Speeds from
> 10 to 5, this is simply the % steps fan speeds are changed in. I found 10 to be a bit abrupt, all my fans are like 1500rpm max and 400ish on
> the low end, set this to taste. You can also do C or F, some tray icon color junk, you'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> The Advanced tab: This is probly what trips most people up but it's not that complicated.
> The Chip dropdown, select the IT8721F since as we saw above this is the actual fan controlling chip.
> Each of the line items is editable, but don't as you can muck things up unless you have a good reason.
> It's this stuff which makes SF so configurable, you can change temp sensor type, fan divisors and multipliers
> if you're getting crazy fan speed readings from non-standards-following fans, reverse PWM logic which does
> just what it says, change the temp offset, and most importantly for us, tell the chip who is controlling the fan, the
> bios(CoolNQuiet=SmartGuardian), or us/SpeedFan(Software Controlled). You can change this value for each of the three
> PWM controllers we figure out what were earlier individually. I'd pick a non-critical one, like not the CPU fan, to play with first.
> Click on it, hit the dropdown at the bottom and pick Software Controlled. No I don't know what ON/OFF is, but I suspect it turns
> that PWM line off below the target temp and on 100% above it. The other setting of note is the check box on the lower right which is
> per line item, "remember it". If you check this the control method will be retained after restarting SF, I'd leave it unchecked for now
> just in case you need to start over. As I mentioned earlier, once Software Control is set, and it sets immediately, I haven't seen that going
> back to SmartGuardian/bios control does anything but kick the fans to 100% which I assume is a safeguard.
> On the options page we were on previously there is a checkbox for set fans to 100% on exit as well that is a safety measure,
> I would assume some systems probably just turn the fans OFF when you close SF. That would be bad.
> See screencaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have allll that set up, click OK out of settings, and on the main screen you should be able to
> manually run the fans up and down with the three percentage boxes. Do so one at a time checking the low
> and high limit and that the control corresponds to the fan you renamed em to. If not, fix it.
> Once you are satisfied with this, you have Software Control selected for the fan(s) you want automatically
> controlled from the Advanced tab, you have the desired temp for each sensor set, you have the min and max fan speed
> set, click on the Automatic Fan Speed checkbox at the upper right and see what happens. You should NOT be able to manually
> control the fans with this checkbox checked, and assuming your system is below the target temps your fans should drop to the
> minimum speed you have set. If so, fire up a heat generating program and watch them carefully, the percentage readout
> will change real time to reflect what SF is requesting your fans to do. If it works, have a beer. If not, double check everything
> again.
> 
> Next step will be setting up custom control fan curves, like AISuite had but less goofy.
> 
> Now I need a beer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> Part 2. This is probly the easy part, especially if you've used AISuite or MSI Afterburner fan control or such for GPUs.
> 
> Open settings, Fan Control tab. Check the Advanced Fan Control box.
> 
> Click Add, give the control program a name, CPU or Case or whatever fan/temp is going to be involved.
> 
> I'll call mine test.
> Test will appear in the white box, click on it.
> Check the box for Controlled Speed, then from the dropdown to the right of it pick what fan set
> you want controlled. You'll see they are named whatever you previously named them, mine are
> CPU+Exh, Case and Left Intake. We'll pick CPU.
> Lower left, click Add, a box will pop up showing your previously renamed temperature options,
> CPU Socket, Case, CPU Core, GPU 1/2, and a bunch of hard drives in my case.
> We'll select CPU Core and click OK.
> The white box above the Add button now lists that source, click on it, a fan speed/temp graph
> will appear. You can adjust the set points at will, you can also at the lower left and right
> adjust the lower and upper range of the graph. If the temp in question is never below 30, that's a good
> lower limit, if it's never over 70, that's a good upper, etc, etc. Fiddle with it and you'll get the feel.
> The Hysteresis figure is how many degrees the temp must drop for the fan speed to drop down a level,
> this prevents fast constant changes in fan speed on temperatures, like CPU core temp, that vary quickly up
> and down.
> The only real advice I have here is if you have a device, like the cpu core, that spends most of it's time between
> say 30 and 40C when under moderate normal load, try to have that portion of the fan speed curve relatively flat
> or the fan RPM will be all over the place. I'm still fine tuning and it's pretty mild here the last few days so I'm actually
> having a hard time getting this thing hot with Prime95 or Intel Burn Test. It's definitely trial and error though.
> The other interesting thing here, is you can click Add a second time and add a second, or third, forth, etc, etc, temp
> sensor to be referenced and figure into the speed of the selected fan. The Method box at the upper right has to do
> with this, and frankly I'm not positive how it's supposed to act yet. What I believe is Max Of Speeds is it chooses the
> higher of the two speeds from the two chosen temp/graphs, if your temp source #2 goes up and requests 50% fan but temp
> source #1 has not, it goes with #2. The other setting, Sum Of Speeds, seems to add the two together which I'm not sure what the
> utility of is yet so I assume i'm missing something. While trying to tie the case fans to both the CPU socket reading and the GPU
> temp, it seemed to run the fans higher than I wanted and not want to lower them. I'll continue to play with it.
> Screencap below of my current CPU graph.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my box just hanging out, web browsing and such with the current SpeedFan setup.
> With the bios level control set to normal I'd have 750rpm CPU fans and 850ish everything else.
> The turbo and silent options worked but they were still less than optimal from both a sound and cooling standpoint.


I am on mobile so no spoilers..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I get a 13k physics score at 4.5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah I know it doesn't count.)


Intel... they always score higher in synthetic benchmarks for some reason but in most hyper threading applications the FX scores higher than Intel.

My highest physics is 10385 in firestrike.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Intel... they always score higher in synthetic benchmarks for some reason but in most hyper threading applications the FX scores higher than Intel.
> 
> My highest physics is 10385 in firestrike.


10k is easily achievable in firestrike go for 10k in 3d mark 11


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 10k is easily achievable in firestrike go for 10k in 3d mark 11


----------



## Gereti

Hmm

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8709042


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8709042


we mean 10k physics not graphics score


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> we mean 10k physics not graphics score


mm,actually i didnt even know where you was even talking about, i have "fast readed" last 200 post's so...









and somehow i had then 10k graphics score

Hmh, i need better ram...but it's too expensive...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 10k is easily achievable in firestrike go for 10k in 3d mark 11


Yeah, all i have to do is upper the multiplier to 4.8Ghz and set the ram to 2400 and CPu/NB to 2600 and i get 10K









What is your highest physics? I think mine is quite high because i never seen an higher score but maybe yours is higher


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 10k is easily achievable in firestrike go for 10k in 3d mark 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all i have to do is upper the multiplier to 4.8Ghz and set the ram to 2400 and CPu/NB to 2600 and i get 10K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your highest physics? I think mine is quite high because i never seen an higher score but maybe yours is higher
Click to expand...

My highest is a bit over 10k for Firestrike but that took 5.16Ghz and 2400Mhz ram to do in my case.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My highest is a bit over 10k for Firestrike but that took 5.16Ghz and 2400Mhz ram to do in my case.


Yeah i saw that and to be honest i wanted to beat your physics score







lol

Can you beat mine?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My highest is a bit over 10k for Firestrike but that took 5.16Ghz and 2400Mhz ram to do in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i saw that and to be honest i wanted to beat your physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Can you beat mine?
Click to expand...

Possibly, I haven't done any benching for a while now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Possibly, I haven't done any benching for a while now.


now is a good time to do so if you have time


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Possibly, I haven't done any benching for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> now is a good time to do so if you have *time*
Click to expand...

Among the things i'm lacking lately.

For me to do a proper bench I'd also need to reinstall windows (which i haven't done for some time), And when i run Firestrike i run the whole test which means I also need to overclock my GPU's as well.

tbh I'd like to crack 14k overall on FS and 9.5k overall in FSE but i can't see it happening.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Among the things i'm lacking lately.
> 
> For me to do a proper bench I'd also need to reinstall windows (which i haven't done for some time), And when i run Firestrike i run the whole test which means I also need to overclock my GPU's as well.
> 
> tbh I'd like to crack 14k overall on FS and 9.5k overall in FSE but i can't see it happening.


Oh thats a bummer man, i would like to play around some to see what scores other users are getting.

I am not in to GPU overclocking these days because i know already what it can do so no challenge any more







these days i am more in to physics


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Among the things i'm lacking lately.
> 
> For me to do a proper bench I'd also need to reinstall windows (which i haven't done for some time), And when i run Firestrike i run the whole test which means I also need to overclock my GPU's as well.
> 
> tbh I'd like to crack 14k overall on FS and 9.5k overall in FSE but i can't see it happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thats a bummer man, i would like to play around some to see what scores other users are getting.
> 
> I am not in to GPU overclocking these days because i know already what it can do so no challenge any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these days i am more in to physics
Click to expand...

Well at 5077Mhz i get 9950 Physics on this 9590, I haven't pushed any higher because i don't need to.

i actually run this at stock speeds 24/7, anything more is just making heat.

I'll see what the temperatures are like here tomorrow and if they are low i'll crank it up, also waiting on the next WHQL driver from AMD so i can validate my scores


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My highest is a bit over 10k for Firestrike but that took 5.16Ghz and 2400Mhz ram to do in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i saw that and to be honest i wanted to beat your physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Can you beat mine?
Click to expand...

Looking for a target? Here you go : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1487060

Good luck


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looking for a target? Here you go : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1487060
> 
> Good luck


Yeah, thnx







Nice score btw! I am going to try to beat it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looking for a target? Here you go : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1487060
> 
> Good luck


hey smarty pants







your [email protected],415 MHz ??
or is it bug


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looking for a target? Here you go : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1487060
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey smarty pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your [email protected],415 MHz ??
> or is it bug
Click to expand...

lol it was running about 5.4 ghz if i remember correctly.

I'm almost sure you have one out there that tops that physics score pretty easily though , don't you?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol it was running about 5.4 ghz if i remember correctly.
> 
> I'm almost sure you have one out there that tops that physics score pretty easily though , don't you?


noope, i thought i would but i cant beat 10.1k so far but im messing with other stuff too

a simple 5.4ghz needs over 1.7volts, even tried creeping up via fsb but its not playing ball

psu shutsdown @1.7


----------



## hurricane28

My highest physics with this cooler.



quite impressive if you ask me with this cooler and running only in push config


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My highest physics with this cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> quite impressive if you ask me with this cooler and running only in push config


what clock u running in that,

shlould show full page then we know


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> noope, i thought i would but i cant beat 10.1k so far but im messing with other stuff too
> 
> a simple 5.4ghz needs over 1.7volts, even tried creeping up via fsb but its not playing ball
> 
> psu shutsdown @1.7


come on Gerty you can do eeet


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what clock u running in that,
> 
> shlould show full page then we know


Ye i know, i forgot to take the CPU-Z in to it









It was at 5.320 if i remember correctly. It starter to throttle down at 5.4 because of voltage. 5.3 is quite easily with this chip, it only need 1.55 to bench and since i am only running in push and not push/pull i wouldn't dare to push the volts even higher.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol it was running about 5.4 ghz if i remember correctly.
> 
> I'm almost sure you have one out there that tops that physics score pretty easily though , don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> noope, i thought i would but i cant beat 10.1k so far but im messing with other stuff too
> 
> a simple 5.4ghz needs over 1.7volts, even tried creeping up via fsb but its not playing ball
> 
> psu shutsdown @1.7
Click to expand...

I believe the voltage for the 9370 was around 1.58 , that's as high as I can go before melting the polar icecaps , even with a 480 mm radiator on that chip.

EDIT: in a related matter, temps were creeping up on my everyday rig - so I cleaned the fins on the TT water extreme 2.0. Temps dropped almost 10 C


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe the voltage for the 9370 was around 1.58 , that's as high as I can go before melting the polar icecaps , even with a 480 mm radiator on that chip.
> 
> EDIT: in a related matter, temps were creeping up on my everyday rig - so I cleaned the fins on the TT water extreme 2.0. Temps dropped almost 10 C


[email protected]??

nice









can u run [email protected] clock


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe the voltage for the 9370 was around 1.58 , that's as high as I can go before melting the polar icecaps , even with a 480 mm radiator on that chip.
> 
> EDIT: in a related matter, temps were creeping up on my everyday rig - so I cleaned the fins on the TT water extreme 2.0. Temps dropped almost 10 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]??
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u run [email protected] clock
Click to expand...

No I can't , not under normal circumstances anyway. At the same settings as firestrike , it will crash during the physics test on 3D mark 11. If I had some very cold air to work with I may be able to push more voltage, but it is just a terribly hot chip to work with. I'm hoping the 8370E won't be thermally limited until a higher stable clockspeed than my 9370, should see here in a few days.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No I can't , not under normal circumstances anyway. At the same settings as firestrike , it will crash during the physics test on 3D mark 11. If I had some very cold air to work with I may be able to push more voltage, but it is just a terribly hot chip to work with. I'm hoping the 8370E won't be thermally limited until a higher stable clockspeed than my 9370, should see here in a few days.


is it same temps as on [email protected]??

im looking to change this one as im a bit bored now

toss up is between nicking my sons 6350 or buying one of the new amd's selection s


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe the voltage for the 9370 was around 1.58 , that's as high as I can go before melting the polar icecaps , even with a 480 mm radiator on that chip.
> 
> EDIT: in a related matter, temps were creeping up on my everyday rig - so I cleaned the fins on the TT water extreme 2.0. Temps dropped almost 10 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]??
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u run [email protected] clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I can't , not under normal circumstances anyway. At the same settings as firestrike , it will crash during the physics test on 3D mark 11. If I had some very cold air to work with I may be able to push more voltage, but it is just a terribly hot chip to work with. I'm hoping the 8370E won't be thermally limited until a higher stable clockspeed than my 9370, should see here in a few days.
Click to expand...

Flank3r posted some results over here at TPU http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-fx-8370e-oc-results-allinone-24-c-ambient-temps.205159/#post-3162780


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I believe the voltage for the 9370 was around 1.58 , that's as high as I can go before melting the polar icecaps , even with a 480 mm radiator on that chip.
> 
> EDIT: in a related matter, temps were creeping up on my everyday rig - so I cleaned the fins on the TT water extreme 2.0. Temps dropped almost 10 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]??
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u run [email protected] clock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I can't , not under normal circumstances anyway. At the same settings as firestrike , it will crash during the physics test on 3D mark 11. If I had some very cold air to work with I may be able to push more voltage, but it is just a terribly hot chip to work with. I'm hoping the 8370E won't be thermally limited until a higher stable clockspeed than my 9370, should see here in a few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flank3r posted some results over here at TPU http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-fx-8370e-oc-results-allinone-24-c-ambient-temps.205159/#post-3162780
Click to expand...

I'd expect people to get further on less elaborate cooling than with the 9XXX's but time will tell, thanks for the link


----------



## hurricane28

I still haven't seen an higher physics score with an 8350









Yours don't count cssorkinman its not an 8350 lol


----------



## Chopper1591

I will join in on the game once I get my goodies and re-did the loop.

hurricane, which OS are you running?

I am curious if there is a difference between benching in win7 or win8.1

BTW:
I keep forgetting I am comparing myself with the 8350 boys. Mine is actually a 8320.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will join in on the game once I get my goodies and re-did the loop.
> 
> hurricane, which OS are you running?
> 
> I am curious if there is a difference between benching in win7 or win8.1


I would love to see that









I am running W7 ultimate 64bit. As far as i know there is a big difference between W7 and W8 i am not sure about W8.1 tho.

that is why i am running W7 instead of W8, i tried it didn't like it an went back to 7 again.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd expect people to get further on less elaborate cooling than with the 9XXX's but time will tell, thanks for the link


I don't think these will be your heavy clocking CPUs, but a good low leakage chip that runs up to about 4.8 at lower than average voltage and then stops. I've seen more than a few 8350's like that recently. SO in AMDs defense they'll have a decent clocking CPU tha'll run on air. Not quite the "Centurion" that was rumoured a year ago but closer.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would love to see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running W7 ultimate 64bit. As far as i know there is a big difference between W7 and W8 i am not sure about W8.1 tho.
> 
> that is why i am running W7 instead of W8, i tried it didn't like it an went back to 7 again.


I will make a small partition to install W7 then to compare.
More of a apples to apples scenario that way.

Also.
Which settings are you running firestrike? As I see you are using custom settings?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I still haven't seen an higher physics score with an 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours don't count cssorkinman its not an 8350 lol


Fair enough







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902


Are you using turbo core? Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I still haven't seen an higher physics score with an 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours don't count cssorkinman its not an 8350 lol


Fair enough







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using turbo core? Or am I reading it wrong?
Click to expand...

I changed the frequency using software after opening the benchmark caused a misread of sorts, it was running at the top clockspeed on all cores for that run.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I still haven't seen an higher physics score with an 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours don't count cssorkinman its not an 8350 lol


in that case i'm not going to bother with benching mine


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> in that case i'm not going to bother with benching mine


Why not?

Or actually..... what are you doing in the 83x0 thread?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> in that case i'm not going to bother with benching mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Or actually..... what are you doing in the 83x0 thread?
Click to expand...

oh, i own an 8350, it's just not in my rig anymore


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd expect people to get further on less elaborate cooling than with the 9XXX's but time will tell, thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think these will be your heavy clocking CPUs, but a good low leakage chip that runs up to about 4.8 at lower than average voltage and then stops. I've seen more than a few 8350's like that recently. SO in AMDs defense they'll have a decent clocking CPU tha'll run on air. Not quite the "Centurion" that was rumoured a year ago but closer.
Click to expand...

I don't expect it to be the fastest prime stable of the bunch, but I am hoping that it will hit 5.4 + on benches and have more thermal headroom on my 480mm loop than the other chips.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902


Still not beaten me







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will make a small partition to install W7 then to compare.
> More of a apples to apples scenario that way.
> 
> Also.
> Which settings are you running firestrike? As I see you are using custom settings?


Nice, i am looking forward to it







there is nothing better than a little bench competition









Yes i started somewhere and later i uppered the FSB for the final touch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will make a small partition to install W7 then to compare.
> More of a apples to apples scenario that way.
> 
> Also.
> Which settings are you running firestrike? As I see you are using custom settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902


Nice score, not as high as me tho









you can do better than that. I am running an corrupted windows and an H100i for crying out loud, you have way better cooling and running a better board than mine.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902
> 
> 
> 
> Still not beaten me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will make a small partition to install W7 then to compare.
> More of a apples to apples scenario that way.
> 
> Also.
> Which settings are you running firestrike? As I see you are using custom settings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, i am looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing better than a little bench competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i started somewhere and later i uppered the FSB for the final touch.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I will make a small partition to install W7 then to compare.
> More of a apples to apples scenario that way.
> 
> Also.
> Which settings are you running firestrike? As I see you are using custom settings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice score, not as high as me tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do better than that. I am running an corrupted windows and an H100i for crying out loud, you have way better cooling and running a better board than mine.
Click to expand...

Nope, you are the best there ever was


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Still not beaten me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, i am looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing better than a little bench competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i started somewhere and later i uppered the FSB for the final touch.
> 
> Nice score, not as high as me tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do better than that. I am running an corrupted windows and an H100i for crying out loud, you have way better cooling and running a better board than mine.


Still. You haven't answered me.

Which settings did you set in 3dmark?
Custom isn't very clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nope, you are the best there ever was


Hahaha.


----------



## hurricane28

Where you at Gerty? thought you liked a little bench competition









And where is Mega Man at? He likes some competition too









I must say that even how much i hate this board, its one heck of an overclocking board if you get the hang of it.

I love my ram even more, it can do 2500Mhz at 14-14-14-36 1T at 110ns. My PSU is not even breaking a sweat at these insane overclocks.

Man, i have a nice balanced system, it only lags more GPU power but as for now its just fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nope, you are the best there ever was


lol no I'm not, i just wondered if anyone can beat my score thats all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nope, you are the best there ever was


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Still. You haven't answered me.
> 
> Which settings did you set in 3dmark?
> Custom isn't very clear.
> Hahaha.


Oh sorry, no i just set the default setting.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *Where you at Gerty? thought you liked a little bench competition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is Mega Man at? He likes some competition too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even how much i hate this board, its one heck of an overclocking board if you get the hang of it.
> 
> I love my ram even more, it can do 2500Mhz at 14-14-14-36 1T at 110ns. My PSU is not even breaking a sweat at these insane overclocks.
> 
> Man, i have a nice balanced system, it only lags more GPU power but as for now its just fine.


haha all in good time

i got 4 kids so have to wait til they in bed


----------



## Undervolter

Happy to join! After years of picking power hungry chips everytime i went on high TDP, this time, i FINALLY won the silicon lottery.

Results with IBT AVX on Very High, effective voltage in Windows:

- [email protected] 1.168v
- [email protected]
- [email protected] 1.256v

I didn't go higher, because i put it on my lowly Asrock 970 extreme3, which doesn't even officially support the CPU anymore and it hits 64C socket at 4Ghz already. Back to stock!




http://valid.canardpc.com/lyr7zx

So glad! My FX6300, needed 1.34v for 4Ghz!

If i get time, i may swap it to my Giga 970 UD3P.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha all in good time
> 
> i got 4 kids so have to wait til they in bed


Ye i hear ya on that one, i haven't have any kids for myself but my ex did, man do they know how to draw attention sometimes









I am not going to bench tonight because i am going out drinking and if i get home and not drunk maybe i will give it a try again


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Happy to join! After years of picking power hungry chips everytime i went on high TDP, this time, i FINALLY won the silicon lottery.
> 
> Results with IBT AVX on Very High, effective voltage in Windows:
> 
> - [email protected] 1.168v
> - [email protected]
> - [email protected] 1.256v
> 
> I didn't go higher, because i put it on my lowly Asrock 970 extreme3, which doesn't even officially support the CPU anymore and it hits 64C socket at 4Ghz already. Back to stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lyr7zx
> 
> So glad! My FX6300, needed 1.34v for 4Ghz!
> 
> If i get time, i may swap it to my Giga 970 UD3P.


Care to share your bios settings?

And is that really stable? Of so, very nice voltage.
You made a blend run? Or only IBT?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Care to share your bios settings?
> 
> And is that really stable? Of so, very nice voltage.
> You made a blend run? Or only IBT?


It's IBT Very High stable... I 've only ran Prime Blend for the first 10 tests. I intend to make a night run of Prime, but at 3.5Ghz. I don't care about 4Ghz, i only did that out of curiocity to see if i could do 4Ghz. In winter i may put it at 4Ghz or if i swap the CPU to the Gigabyte 970 UD3P that i have on another rig.

It needs less voltage on all clocks, than my FX6300. From my experience with the 6300, the voltage that is IBT Very High stable and gives results of 3+, is also Prime95 stable. But i will verify tonight. Given my experience with the 6300, i am 99,9% sure that these are stable voltages. Consider that my 6300, comes with stock VID 1.34 and CPU-NB 1.20. This one, despite being 8320, came with stock VID 1.325 and CPU-NB 1.285. This ones needs 1.2v to hit 4Ghz and my 6300 on the same system, needs 1.285 in BIOS (1.34v effective). HUGE difference.

Also did power consumption measurements.
4Ghz: Prime95 Blend 222W
3.5Ghz: Prime 95 185W, x264 encoding 165W.

Which i consider VERY good. My undervolted 6300 needs 145W for x264 encoding and approx 165 for Prime. So i got 2 more cores for 20W difference.

Idle power consumption, undervolted to [email protected], is the same for both the 6300 and 8320 (64W).

I will keep it undervolted at all P-States, with Turbo enabled. Already did the work. VERY VERY HAPPY. For once, i got lucky. I also have a 1090T that is a complete lemon. This is the first time i get a CPU that undervolts well and also does mild overclock at low voltage. I should thank AMD for releasing the new "e" chips, with the 8370e at 205 euros, that made me have "upgraditis" again and bought this one for 120 euros. Effectively, this one is undervolted to 95W.

P.S: An observation. This board, gets hot at the socket, being 4+1, so at stock voltage, i imagine it would exceed 60C socket, probably even at stock speed. In a badly ventilated case, with no VRM cooling, it could create problems, which is probably why Asrock removed compatibility for 8320/8350. However, having undervolted and using Scythe Rasetsu (top-down cooler), the VRM at 3.5Ghz stays at 56C and the choke i could access, at 60C (using IR thermometer). Which is not bad for a cheap board that the manufacturer removed the 8320 from the supported CPU list. This with just 3 case fans at 1200 rpm.


----------



## Undervolter

Oh. BIOS settings: Basically, everything is on auto (including Cool N Quiet, C1, C6), except:

LLC: disabled (this motherboard always overvolts with AM3+ CPUs, if you enable it it overvolts too much)
CPU vcore: 1.1250 for 3.5Ghz, 1.2v for 4Ghz, 1.1625v for 3.7Ghz (intermediate turbo). Of course one must disable turbo and APM normally, but i have them all enabled now, since i undervolted all P-States using the guide in my sig.







Of course, when i run stress tests, i disable turbo and APM.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Where you at Gerty? thought you liked a little bench competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is Mega Man at? He likes some competition too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even how much i hate this board, its one heck of an overclocking board if you get the hang of it.
> 
> I love my ram even more, it can do 2500Mhz at 14-14-14-36 1T at 110ns. My PSU is not even breaking a sweat at these insane overclocks.
> 
> Man, i have a nice balanced system, it only lags more GPU power but as for now its just fine.


Thats it, 2500mhz... Come on push em....

Sammies on 1.65v


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Thats it, 2500mhz... Come on push em....
> 
> Sammies on 1.65v


Yeah, didn't push them that far yet. When i get home i will try harder








What is your max physics btw?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh. BIOS settings: Basically, everything is on auto (including Cool N Quiet, C1, C6), except:
> 
> LLC: disabled (this motherboard always overvolts with AM3+ CPUs, if you enable it it overvolts too much)
> CPU vcore: 1.1250 for 3.5Ghz, 1.2v for 4Ghz, 1.1625v for 3.7Ghz (intermediate turbo). Of course one must disable turbo and APM normally, but i have them all enabled now, since i undervolted all P-States using the guide in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, when i run stress tests, i disable turbo and APM.


You seem to have it running good there.

If it is indeed prime stable, would like to see results tomorrow(getting some shut eye now, been a long day), then you have a good clocker. 1.2v for 4ghz is pretty amazing.

Btw. I have APM on all the time. Actually gives me better performance some how.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, didn't push them that far yet. When i get home i will try harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your max physics btw?


Watch out hurri.
You are risking physics addiction there.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, didn't push them that far yet. When i get home i will try harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your max physics btw?


Not sure what your stock ram speeds are, but these sammies are 1600/CL11 stock and can take a beating... I run them at 1600/7-8-8-24 90% of the time anyway...

In firestrike I think it's just over 9500, but I don't live by the benchmark. I have not AI suite yet due to my 4000+ Delta fan blowing on my VRM's right now... Need something else to controll it in windows...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You seem to have it running good there.
> 
> If it is indeed prime stable, would like to see results tomorrow(getting some shut eye now, been a long day), then you have a good clocker. 1.2v for 4ghz is pretty amazing.
> 
> Btw. I have APM on all the time. Actually gives me better performance some how.
> Watch out hurri.
> You are risking physics addiction there.


If it's a good clocker, shame i am no overclocker. But, it's good undervolter too and that's the important for me.







1.2v is in BIOS, but effective in Windows it's 1.256v, as i said (oscillating between 1.24 and 1.256v). Still, much better than my 6300... Ok, just for your pleasure, i will Prime it at 4Ghz instead of the 3.5Ghz i had in mind.

APM on is fine, unless you want to stress test. With Prime, both the Asrock 970 extreme3 and the Gigabyte 970 UD3P, do a mini-throttle, they can't keep the CPU steady at peak frequency. But once you have stresstested, it's OK to put APM back on, so i do it and undervolt all P-States, including the turbo. So i now have 4Ghz and 3.7Ghz available too, but undervolted. I think with something more "easygoing" than Prime, this board can actually stay at full load at 4Ghz below 60C socket temp.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If it's a good clocker, shame i am no overclocker. But, it's good undervolter too and that's the important for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2v is in BIOS, but effective in Windows it's 1.256v, as i said (oscillating between 1.24 and 1.256v). Still, much better than my 6300... Ok, just for your pleasure, i will Prime it at 4Ghz instead of the 3.5Ghz i had in mind.
> 
> APM on is fine, unless you want to stress test. With Prime, both the Asrock 970 extreme3 and the Gigabyte 970 UD3P, do a mini-throttle, they can't keep the CPU steady at peak frequency. But once you have stresstested, it's OK to put APM back on, so i do it and undervolt all P-States, including the turbo. So i now have 4Ghz and 3.7Ghz available too, but undervolted. I think with something more "easygoing" than Prime, this board can actually stay at full load at 4Ghz below 60C socket temp.


I actually mean I use APM everywhere. Including stress tests.
No problem, so far.


----------



## By-Tor

Undervolter,

I have been following your thread on undervolting and keep my 8350 that way most of the time and it's running great @ 4.0 on 1.24v stable... If I do want a little more speed I run it @ 4.3 on 1.27v stable, but it also OC's ok over 5.3ghz... Love this processor...

Main reason to undervolt is to keep the heat down in my computer room during the summer...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I actually mean I use APM everywhere. Including stress tests.
> No problem, so far.


Oh, maybe it's a board thing. Theoretically, as soon as you exceed the official TDP, APM kicks in and drops momentarily the frequency, so that you can get back in the envelope. This causes the mini-throttle with Prime, because Prime consumes more than normal applications. But maybe your motherboard handles APM differently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> Undervolter,
> 
> I have been following your thread on undervolting and keep my 8350 that way most of the time and it's running great @ 4.0 on 1.24v stable... If I do want a little more speed I run it @ 4.3 on 1.27v stable, but it also OC's ok over 5.3ghz... Love this processor...
> 
> Main reason to undervolt is to keep the heat down in my computer room during the summer...


Ah, so your voltage is even better. Undervolting has many benefits. Components live longer, heat is less, like you say, especially in summer, smaller cooler needed (i 'd never want to have 1.5kgs of cooler in my case nor water), low RPM on fans (silent computing). If there is no particular hurry or need for the last drop of performance, undervolting is a bliss.









5.3 is amazing. Unfortunately, i have neither the board nor the cooler to attempt such speeds. But i like thinking that i have a headroom for 4Ghz without sweating.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Where you at Gerty? thought you liked a little bench competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is Mega Man at? He likes some competition too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even how much i hate this board, its one heck of an overclocking board if you get the hang of it.
> 
> I love my ram even more, it can do 2500Mhz at 14-14-14-36 1T at 110ns. My PSU is not even breaking a sweat at these insane overclocks.
> 
> Man, i have a nice balanced system, it only lags more GPU power but as for now its just fine.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4032711?

notice the clock :d









EDIT: round #2 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4032829?

csorkin.. gunning for you now...

again.. notice clocks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4032711?
> 
> notice the clock :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: round #2 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4032829?
> 
> csorkin.. gunning for you now...
> 
> again.. notice clocks.


Nice clocks dude! Mind sharing your settings with us?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You seem to have it running good there.
> 
> If it is indeed prime stable, would like to see results tomorrow(getting some shut eye now, been a long day), then you have a good clocker. 1.2v for 4ghz is pretty amazing.
> 
> Btw. I have APM on all the time. Actually gives me better performance some how.
> Watch out hurri.
> You are risking physics addiction there.


thats exactly my point, this is the OC forum right?









So lets overclock these bad boys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You seem to have it running good there.
> 
> If it is indeed prime stable, would like to see results tomorrow(getting some shut eye now, been a long day), then you have a good clocker. 1.2v for 4ghz is pretty amazing.
> 
> Btw. I have APM on all the time. Actually gives me better performance some how.
> Watch out hurri.
> You are risking physics addiction there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Not sure what your stock ram speeds are, but these sammies are 1600/CL11 stock and can take a beating... I run them at 1600/7-8-8-24 90% of the time anyway...
> 
> In firestrike I think it's just over 9500, but I don't live by the benchmark. I have not AI suite yet due to my 4000+ Delta fan blowing on my VRM's right now... Need something else to controll it in windows...


My ram is stock 1866 cl8. Will try to push them over 2500.

Sounds like you could use an fan controller in your rig, i personally don't like my fans to be controlled by software. I would like some more RPM fans on my rad tho so i can lower them down and still have decent performance at an comfortable db. These standard fans are utterly loud at full blast so in order to keep this beast cool at 5Ghz i need more fan power.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1999mhz ram 9-11-11-31, quick and dirty notch down from 2400 to that my chip could do over 5.1

again not stable for me atleast!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999mhz ram 9-11-11-31, quick and dirty notch down from 2400 to that my chip could do over 5.1
> 
> again not stable for me atleast!


Nice settings for that score










Mines were way different tho, CPU 5.26Ghz at 1.58v in bios, CPU/NB at 2750 ram set at 2406 11-11-11-33.

Tomorrow i try again, i had too much to drink to bench now and its kinda late here lol

Do you still use the same cooler as me? Tomorrow i going to pull the rad out of my case and mount a second set of fans on it outside of my case and try again.

My settings in the bios are way different than yours, i set everything to its max but maybe if i lower it a little the scores are going up so i have to find out tomorrow.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My ram is stock 1866 cl8. Will try to push them over 2500.
> 
> Sounds like you could use an fan controller in your rig, i personally don't like my fans to be controlled by software. I would like some more RPM fans on my rad tho so i can lower them down and still have decent performance at an comfortable db. These standard fans are utterly loud at full blast so in order to keep this beast cool at 5Ghz i need more fan power.


Yeah I'm in the middle of a move and all my parts including a fan controller packed away in my stuff... Whats nice about the software is that it's automatic and spins up as temps go up...

whats fans would be the best depends on the density of your radiator. The more fins per inch= the more static pressure fans are needed to cool it well... I Have this one mounted to my water block blowing on my VRM heatsink and it does a great job, but at 4000+ RPM's it does make itself known..

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92ffhisp.html

I was using these on my rads before replacing them for slower/quiter fans since my rads only have 9 fpi (fins per inch). These things can move some air.... They would be great for pulling air through a dense radiator... Max air pressure is 13.21.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html

I'm using these on my rads now and they work as well as the Delta's above for these rads...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260595039461?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999mhz ram 9-11-11-31, quick and dirty notch down from 2400 to that my chip could do over 5.1
> 
> again not stable for me atleast!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice settings for that score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines were way different tho, CPU 5.26Ghz at 1.58v in bios, CPU/NB at 2750 ram set at 2406 11-11-11-33.
> 
> Tomorrow i try again, i had too much to drink to bench now and its kinda late here lol
> 
> Do you still use the same cooler as me? Tomorrow i going to pull the rad out of my case and mount a second set of fans on it outside of my case and try again.
> 
> My settings in the bios are way different than yours, i set everything to its max but maybe if i lower it a little the scores are going up so i have to find out tomorrow.
Click to expand...

I'll likely try again when my room ambient hit 20* I need a little head room for 5.4+, i thought be able to tune things up.. prolly over voltining a few thing s a touch to much on my end


----------



## Liranan

Those new 95W chips look nice so far, too bad they won't be released in China for another month at least.

I've got my 8320 at 4.4 at 1.38V. Is that good or voltage too high? Cooler is really holding me back now, loud and CPU is at 68 while running BOINC (Leiden Classical). Too bad I've let my ranking slip, at one point I was in the top 100.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If it is indeed prime stable, would like to see results tomorrow(getting some shut eye now, been a long day), then you have a good clocker. 1.2v for 4ghz is pretty amazing.


8h Prime stable @ 4Ghz:



It continues the trend i saw with the 6300. IBT [email protected] Very High stable and result in IBT > 3 = Prime stable and you gain lots of time. If result is < 3, even if IBT finishes with success, Prime will fail. IBT less than Very High, isn't reliable.

Temperature (socket) was 64C most of the time, but with brief peak to 67C, so i will spare it more stressing.


----------



## Alastair

Wow 5GHz turns my 8350 into a nuclear reactor. Summer is on its way and my room ambients have gone up. I am hitting 70C on the cores during random usage spikes while gaming in BF4. Socket is still merry at 54C. My chip is struggling with stability now. So I decided to back of to 4.8 @ 1.5 for my gaming and temps dropped by almost 20C.


----------



## neurotix

Anything past 4.7ghz takes crazy voltage bumps and produces tremendous heat, and doesn't give that much more performance. (Especially for gaming.)


----------



## Alastair

Well I got my 8350 10XVery High IBT stable at 4.8 with 1.51V. Will post proof later. I'm still going to test 4.5 as low as I can go. And then try get 4.9 and 5 later.


----------



## hurricane28

Why not testing 3Dmark firestrike instead


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why not testing 3Dmark firestrike instead


Because Firestrike isn't a stability test?


----------



## hurricane28

lol obviously not.. but its nice to see some more firestrike scores, would you agree?









I still don't understand why you get such high scores with that clock speed you were running tho, its very unlikely that there is so much difference between the sabertooth and the crosshair formulaz you are running.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol obviously not.. but its nice to see some more firestrike scores, would you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why you get such high scores with that clock speed you were running tho, its very unlikely that there is so much difference between the sabertooth and the crosshair formulaz you are running.


Well i'm running the CVF (non-Z) and i'm putting it down to a bloated windows, correct me if i'm wrong but didn't you have a fresh reinstall of Windows when you went over 10k?


----------



## Alastair

I'll post my firestrike physics 5GHz run when my PC is back up. I know it was more than 10K but I don't think more than 10100. But in the mean time. Guys I melted my ATX 12V Cable?!? I smelt a burning smell not long after I finished stability testing and switched off straight away. I used an NZXT extension cable (provided with the Phantom 820) to get from the PSU to the ATX12V slot and the extension melted at the join where the PSU's cable ends and the extension begins. The motherboard end of the cable does not show any signs of damage . What does this mean? Is this just a faulty cable? I had to break the cable to pull them apart. Here are some pics. Please advise.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yeah I'm in the middle of a move and all my parts including a fan controller packed away in my stuff... Whats nice about the software is that it's automatic and spins up as temps go up...
> 
> whats fans would be the best depends on the density of your radiator. The more fins per inch= the more static pressure fans are needed to cool it well... I Have this one mounted to my water block blowing on my VRM heatsink and it does a great job, but at 4000+ RPM's it does make itself known..
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92ffhisp.html
> 
> I was using these on my rads before replacing them for slower/quiter fans since my rads only have 9 fpi (fins per inch). These things can move some air.... They would be great for pulling air through a dense radiator... Max air pressure is 13.21.
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html
> 
> I'm using these on my rads now and they work as well as the Delta's above for these rads...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260595039461?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Yeah i guess your right, i do have Corsair link controling my fan speed on the radiator and i must say that i like it very much.

My chassis fans are another story and i like them hooked on my fan controller.

I know i need higher static pressure fans because of the high density rad of the h100i but can't find any decent fans over here for a good price. I would like the outrageous 5400rpm delta fans but i can't get them from here.

those are nice fans you linked and have a lot of static pressure. I need at least 8mm-H20 for this rad in order to perform better than the stock fans so i need to take a look at it.
I also like the new Noctua industrial fans but IMO they are way overpriced.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i'm running the CVF (non-Z) and i'm putting it down to a bloated windows, correct me if i'm wrong but didn't you have a fresh reinstall of Windows when you went over 10k?


Oh okay sorry about that.

Yeah its fresh installed and fresh corrupted







That is due to obvious reasons..

I still have problems in Windows and my mouse is lagging sometimes. I get crashes in firefox too and when i play YouTube video's it sometimes hangs and lags.
All that on a fresh installation of Windows 7 ultimate 64bit and NO AI suite whatsoever. I did run the tool from ROG site and my scores went up but Windows is still corrupt.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll post my firestrike physics 5GHz run when my PC is back up. I know it was more than 10K but I don't think more than 10100. But in the mean time. Guys I melted my ATX 12V Cable?!? I smelt a burning smell not long after I finished stability testing and switched off straight away. I used an NZXT extension cable (provided with the Phantom 820) to get from the PSU to the ATX12V slot and the extension melted at the join where the PSU's cable ends and the extension begins. The motherboard end of the cable does not show any signs of damage . What does this mean? Is this just a faulty cable? I had to break the cable to pull them apart. Here are some pics. Please advise.


Alright no hurry man.

Funny thing is, i had the same problem with my UD5 rev 1.1 8pin CPU connector.

In order to remove the cable from the motherboard socket i needed to pull real hard and actually break the cable end plastic. Later i discovered that it was melted to the motherboard socket. I haven't smelt anything. To be honest i have no idea why this occurs but it looks like there is an short between the connectors.

In your case it could be the extension cable was not properly seated on the actual PSU cable and maybe caused a shirt or something. OR it can be that its a faulty extension cable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

yay! 18*c ambients... Come on Fall and winter i want to try to get 4.8 stable again..


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yay! 18*c ambients... Come on Fall and winter i want to try to get 4.8 stable again..


17.7C Ambients here, ha!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll post my firestrike physics 5GHz run when my PC is back up. I know it was more than 10K but I don't think more than 10100. But in the mean time. Guys I melted my ATX 12V Cable?!? I smelt a burning smell not long after I finished stability testing and switched off straight away. I used an NZXT extension cable (provided with the Phantom 820) to get from the PSU to the ATX12V slot and the extension melted at the join where the PSU's cable ends and the extension begins. The motherboard end of the cable does not show any signs of damage . What does this mean? Is this just a faulty cable? I had to break the cable to pull them apart. Here are some pics. Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright no hurry man.
> 
> Funny thing is, i had the same problem with my UD5 rev 1.1 8pin CPU connector.
> 
> In order to remove the cable from the motherboard socket i needed to pull real hard and actually break the cable end plastic. Later i discovered that it was melted to the motherboard socket. I haven't smelt anything. To be honest i have no idea why this occurs but it looks like there is an short between the connectors.
> 
> In your case it could be the extension cable was not properly seated on the actual PSU cable and maybe caused a shirt or something. OR it can be that its a faulty extension cable.
Click to expand...

yeah the motherboard end is ok, no damage. It's between extension and PSU. Now if it is shorting why doesn't Short Circuit Protection kick in? Also generally with a short the current draw goes up as well. So why didn't OCP kick in on the CPU 12V rail?


----------



## By-Tor

4.0 IBT AVX run on 1.22v. Nice speed score grouping eh!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah the motherboard end is ok, no damage. It's between extension and PSU. Now if it is shorting why doesn't Short Circuit Protection kick in? Also generally with a short the current draw goes up as well. So why didn't OCP kick in on the CPU 12V rail?


that's a fair question, maybe because the cables were snug fitted to each other and you only noticed that during stress testing when you putt a lot of volts though it?
But than again, if that is the problem you would have problems like that before right? Maybe its just that the cable went bad over time.

I don't think its easy to explain why, i just want to replace the cable of my PSU and if i were you i would do the same. I don't like extensions tho because i have heard more problems like you stated with them.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i guess your right, i do have Corsair link controling my fan speed on the radiator and i must say that i like it very much.
> 
> My chassis fans are another story and i like them hooked on my fan controller.
> 
> I know i need higher static pressure fans because of the high density rad of the h100i but can't find any decent fans over here for a good price. I would like the outrageous 5400rpm delta fans but i can't get them from here.
> 
> those are nice fans you linked and have a lot of static pressure. I need at least 8mm-H20 for this rad in order to perform better than the stock fans so i need to take a look at it.
> I also like the new Noctua industrial fans but IMO they are way overpriced.


Ebay?

I buy much stuff from there lately.
Dollar is also cheaper for us.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh okay sorry about that.
> 
> Yeah its fresh installed and fresh corrupted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is due to obvious reasons..
> 
> I still have problems in Windows and my mouse is lagging sometimes. I get crashes in firefox too and when i play YouTube video's it sometimes hangs and lags.
> All that on a fresh installation of Windows 7 ultimate 64bit and NO AI suite whatsoever. I did run the tool from ROG site and my scores went up but Windows is still corrupt.


didn't you say disk repair keeps finding errors? Have you done tests for bad sectors etc to rule out the drive?


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm yeah your right haha

Never thought about that







I do sell and buy things from marktplaats but sadly they do not offer such things a lot


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> didn't you say disk repair keeps finding errors? Have you done tests for bad sectors etc to rule out the drive?


No i said i did the sfc /scannow and it had bad dll files or something witch couldn't be repaired.

There is nothing wrong with my Samsung 840Evo.. if that was the case i must had problems with my previous installation on my Giga board too but i haven't. The problems started after i inserted this Sabertooth so it obviously the board.

I did run the AI suite removal tool and the scores went up indeed but Windows is still broken beyond repair..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah the motherboard end is ok, no damage. It's between extension and PSU. Now if it is shorting why doesn't Short Circuit Protection kick in? Also generally with a short the current draw goes up as well. So why didn't OCP kick in on the CPU 12V rail?


it may not have over voted at all just arced due to poor connection... arcing generates heat and inside the connector you wouldn't notice it until it melts... anyone who's ever hooked up a car battery backwards or seen it happens knows what 12 volts is capable of in a matter of seconds


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No i said i did the sfc /scannow and it had bad dll files or something witch couldn't be repaired.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my Samsung 840Evo.. if that was the case i must had problems with my previous installation on my Giga board too but i haven't. The problems started after i inserted this Sabertooth so it obviously the board.
> 
> I did run the AI suite removal tool and the scores went up indeed but Windows is still broken beyond repair..


that's odd did you switch cables and ports just to be sure? Not saying it's not the board just covering the bases


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No i said i did the sfc /scannow and it had bad dll files or something witch couldn't be repaired.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my Samsung 840Evo.. if that was the case i must had problems with my previous installation on my Giga board too but i haven't. The problems started after i inserted this Sabertooth so it obviously the board.
> 
> I did run the AI suite removal tool and the scores went up indeed but Windows is still broken beyond repair..


Tone it down with the porn.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah the motherboard end is ok, no damage. It's between extension and PSU. Now if it is shorting why doesn't Short Circuit Protection kick in? Also generally with a short the current draw goes up as well. So why didn't OCP kick in on the CPU 12V rail?


OCP won't kick in on high power PSUs the reason being it's set so high things will burn first before it gets triggered, like your connector melted first.
40A on a 12V single line is a lot and to trigger OCP at lets say 45A is tricky, at least with the common components, it doesn't much know and it may trigger at 60A but also 80A. But your connector can melt at who knows, 5A too.

The connectors have plastic everywhere so shorts are unlikely but there could be a short on the cables side side somewhere, bad heat shrinking.
OR What I think could be the reason is that the amperage pulled through the connector was so high that the bad connection between the PSU cable and extension cable pins caused resistance and with the high amperage that also means voltage drop, which will result on power being dissipated as heat on the actual connector the more resistance the connection has. I would call it faulty cables and RMA it. It can happen to any manufacturer and sometimes it pops up in reviews.

I've repaired even soldered connections that burned out after years of use on house appliances that don't draw as high amperage, below 10A for sure. So cable connections can burn out if the connection is not good more easily.

---
8350 is a 4 modules with 2 cores each that share some resources? What kind of resources? Cache, FPU, ... ?
Runs 8 physical cores then that are best used not sequentially but to be assigned tasks to modules 1, 2, 3, 4, guess a core 1, 3, 5, 7, 2, 4, 6, 8?
Having 8 threads, 8 cores but only 4 of some shared resources?

Any benchmark results around here or elsewhere I can look at to compare to other CPUs, out of interest.
Some results that you find not inflated as can happen with reviews of any product.
Or what about the newer if any, like 8370, 9590, ...?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that's odd did you switch cables and ports just to be sure? Not saying it's not the board just covering the bases


I appreciate your reaction and your thoughts but i am sure its the board because lots of people on the Net have the same problem as me.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Tone it down with the porn.


I don't watch porn


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't watch porn


to bad....


----------



## hurricane28

You did noticed the







smiley?









IMO a man without porn is not really a man


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You did noticed the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO a man without porn is not really a man


LOL


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You did noticed the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO a man without porn is not really a man


Guess I'm not much of a man


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll post my firestrike physics 5GHz run when my PC is back up. I know it was more than 10K but I don't think more than 10100. But in the mean time. Guys I melted my ATX 12V Cable?!? I smelt a burning smell not long after I finished stability testing and switched off straight away. I used an NZXT extension cable (provided with the Phantom 820) to get from the PSU to the ATX12V slot and the extension melted at the join where the PSU's cable ends and the extension begins. The motherboard end of the cable does not show any signs of damage . What does this mean? Is this just a faulty cable? I had to break the cable to pull them apart. Here are some pics. Please advise.


This is not the first melted extension I have seen in conjunction with an FX 8xxx. The problem with the extensions is the connection to the PSU. On the Mobo there are solid pins but the extension uses hollow pins to accomodate the wire connections and generally a softer metal. That combination makes them the weak point. Same happens in common wiring on a high draw circuit. If one part of the circuit uses 16 Ga instead of 14 like the rest it'll melt the wire since the 14 is capable of carrying more. Look at it like force feeding too much current through the weak link. Was that PSU modular I hope? At least then you can get a new wire instead of trying to repair that one.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll post my firestrike physics 5GHz run when my PC is back up. I know it was more than 10K but I don't think more than 10100. But in the mean time. Guys I melted my ATX 12V Cable?!? I smelt a burning smell not long after I finished stability testing and switched off straight away. I used an NZXT extension cable (provided with the Phantom 820) to get from the PSU to the ATX12V slot and the extension melted at the join where the PSU's cable ends and the extension begins. The motherboard end of the cable does not show any signs of damage . What does this mean? Is this just a faulty cable? I had to break the cable to pull them apart. Here are some pics. Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the first melted extension I have seen in conjunction with an FX 8xxx. The problem with the extensions is the connection to the PSU. On the Mobo there are solid pins but the extension uses hollow pins to accomodate the wire connections and generally a softer metal. That combination makes them the weak point. Same happens in common wiring on a high draw circuit. If one part of the circuit uses 16 Ga instead of 14 like the rest it'll melt the wire since the 14 is capable of carrying more. Look at it like force feeding too much current through the weak link. Was that PSU modular I hope? At least then you can get a new wire instead of trying to repair that one.
Click to expand...

Loose wires cause fires?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Loose wires cause fires?


You said a mouthfull there brother


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Loose wires cause fires?
> 
> 
> 
> You said a mouthfull there brother
Click to expand...

lol, yeah those words ring in my ears every time I grab the wire strippers.


----------



## wolfwalker

Ouch. Generally whenever you add a section of wire to a feed, you need to step up the wire size(lower numerically), sometimes more than one step depending on the length of the run.
No doubt the hollow pins are a factor as well. Lucky nothing worse happened, resistance=heat.


----------



## Alastair

Yeah i am thankful it is all ok. Its only the connection and the PSU 12V line. At least my expensive Be Quiet! Dark Power is modular! I can't see any other damage. I smelled things and I was like..... "DAFAQ somethings burning!!!!!!!!!!!! Power button OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Mobo looks ok. ATX 24pin looks cool. I think it is only the 12V that had an issue. Should people even be selling extensions if these are the issues it can cause? I mean this could have been bad. Could have caused a fire. Or melted my mobo. Could I have held someone liable if it caused such damage?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Where you at Gerty? thought you liked a little bench competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is Mega Man at? He likes some competition too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that even how much i hate this board, its one heck of an overclocking board if you get the hang of it.
> 
> I love my ram even more, it can do 2500Mhz at 14-14-14-36 1T at 110ns. My PSU is not even breaking a sweat at these insane overclocks.
> 
> Man, i have a nice balanced system, it only lags more GPU power but as for now its just fine.


you asked 

fulll overhaul in effect.... complete overhaul.

first up you will notice my CPU is a 9590

my wires are going to be fully sleeved


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














among other things ( hint look at the rad, no i wont be using the white one )

in other news, almost 100% sure i will be doing a a10 itx.... still debating

i did buy a s3 though so this will happen


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you asked
> 
> fulll overhaul in effect.... complete overhaul.
> 
> first up you will notice my CPU is a 9590
> 
> my wires are going to be fully sleeved
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> among other things ( hint look at the rad, no i wont be using the white one )
> 
> in other news, almost 100% sure i will be doing a a10 itx.... still debating
> 
> i did buy a s3 though so this will happen


Aha so you been busy









Is that a white monsta rad i see on the top of your case? You sure gonna need that in order to keep that 9590 volcano cool









Make your own cables and sleeve them is awesome and your build can look mush sturdier but its a lot of work and you know what you are doing because you can ruin your PSU or other components very easily.

What motherboard are you going to use? And are you buying new ram too or the same from your other build?


----------



## Mega Man

what would i buy ? i have ud7 CVFz and saberkitty, pretty sure i have the best covered

as to the rest, lips are sealed


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah you are covered on the MB.

Oh common dude, I am sure you are going to use G.Skill but not sure what speed. I am gonna bet it has to be 2400Mhz?


----------



## neurotix

Is this gonna be quad 7970 or quad 290/X?


----------



## Mega Man

i think the 7970 blocks look better on meh amd ( mostly black ) that is all the hints you get hurr, next to this one,

although not as big it will be my TH10 sized rig

( 5x480 )


----------



## hurricane28

curious what firestrike scores you get with it


----------



## Alastair

So guys I decided to put a new plastic plug on my PSU plug. The metal pin things are a bit charred. But i see no no other damage. Is this ok? 

See guys what I had planned to do was buy a whole bunch of blue Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved extentions for my ATX 24pin, ATX12V, and my PCI-E cables so that I can get the sleeved look going but will Bitfenix suffer the same problem as the NZXT extention I used? Or should I just buy sleeved cables for my modular supply. Only problem is my ATX 24 pin. Isn't a modular cable like the rest can I use an extention on the ATX 24 pin.


----------



## Mega Man

Judging by the damage you had lose connections that caused heat build up. Over time it melted. I would replace the ends (including pins) if it were mine. But tbh I don't trust extentions for this reason


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm.. Upgrades..

I like that! But I can't!

Still thinking about grabbing a new AMD FX CPU or just save up for a 5930K for a completely new platform!

Also need an opinion, my System shuts down without entering the BIOS at 1.7 Vcore. Could it be a board/CPU limit or a PSU OCP?


----------



## Mega Man

Either or.


----------



## Liranan

I'm stuck at 4.4 at 1.38V, not happy about it as I can't push this CPU any further without more voltage. Really need a better cooler, this thing is now really holding me back.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> curious what firestrike scores you get with it


Oh no...
Hurri.

Not again.
Firestriker FTW
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys I decided to put a new plastic plug on my PSU plug. The metal pin things are a bit charred. But i see no no other damage. Is this ok?
> 
> See guys what I had planned to do was buy a whole bunch of blue Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved extentions for my ATX 24pin, ATX12V, and my PCI-E cables so that I can get the sleeved look going but will Bitfenix suffer the same problem as the NZXT extention I used? Or should I just buy sleeved cables for my modular supply. Only problem is my ATX 24 pin. Isn't a modular cable like the rest can I use an extention on the ATX 24 pin.


Yeah I should just replace the connectors and pins.
Maybe trim of a bit of the wire to be sure.

Or, yes. You could Always replace the cable as a whole.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I'm stuck at 4.4 at 1.38V, not happy about it as I can't push this CPU any further without more voltage. Really need a better cooler, this thing is now really holding me back.


1.38v for 4.4ghz is actually pretty good IMO.
And I don't get it. Do spend over 200 on a motherboard but skimp on the cooler? Hmmm.

Go safe money for that custom loop.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> curious what firestrike scores you get with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...
> Hurri.
> 
> Not again.
> Firestriker FTW
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys I decided to put a new plastic plug on my PSU plug. The metal pin things are a bit charred. But i see no no other damage. Is this ok?
> 
> See guys what I had planned to do was buy a whole bunch of blue Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved extentions for my ATX 24pin, ATX12V, and my PCI-E cables so that I can get the sleeved look going but will Bitfenix suffer the same problem as the NZXT extention I used? Or should I just buy sleeved cables for my modular supply. Only problem is my ATX 24 pin. Isn't a modular cable like the rest can I use an extention on the ATX 24 pin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I should just replace the connectors and pins.
> Maybe trim of a bit of the wire to be sure.
> 
> Or, yes. You could Always replace the cable as a whole.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I'm stuck at 4.4 at 1.38V, not happy about it as I can't push this CPU any further without more voltage. Really need a better cooler, this thing is now really holding me back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.38v for 4.4ghz is actually pretty good IMO.
> And I don't get it. Do spend over 200 on a motherboard but skimp on the cooler? Hmmm.
> Go safe money for that custom loop.
Click to expand...

So how do I get new cables for my Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro? Apparently not all modular supplies use the same pin-outs and even although it is a Seasonic Platinum with a different name badge on doesn't mean that Seasonic cables will work? The shop I use has Corsair cable kits? Can I use those? Probably not? Can you guys look at what my local store has to offer and maybe advise me as to the best course of action. The last thing I was thinking about when buying a modular PSU was "what if I need to replace the cables?"

I see lots of extensions.







And the experience I just had with an extension I don't want again.









http://titan-ice.co.za/power-supplies/corsair-cables/
http://titan-ice.co.za/power-supplies/extension-splitter-cables/


----------



## Alanthor

Hey guys. Increasing my NB Frequency from 2.200MHz to 2.400MHz gave me 100 more points in 3DMark 11. Can anyone that feels for it explain in short how and why







Tho, if I get it to 2600MHz, the Windows logon screen is fked up and artifacts all over the place..

AMD FX-8320 4.5GHz
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *Oh no...
> Hurri.
> 
> Not again.
> Firestriker* FTW


LOL i was only joking, don't get your knickers in a twist


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Hey guys. Increasing my NB Frequency from 2.200MHz to 2.400MHz gave me 100 more points in 3DMark 11. Can anyone that feels for it explain in short how and why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho, if I get it to 2600MHz, the Windows logon screen is fked up and artifacts all over the place..
> 
> AMD FX-8320 4.5GHz
> Sabertooth 990FX R2.0


Higher CPU/NB increased system performance if done the right way. You need to add more volts to the CPU/NB in order to work properly tho.
I have set mine to 2600 with 1.3v in bios and have no problems. I did it because Windows 7 feels a lot more snappy with higher value.


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Higher CPU/NB increased system performance if done the right way. You need to add more volts to the CPU/NB in order to work properly tho.
> I have set mine to 2600 with 1.3v in bios and have no problems. I did it because Windows 7 feels a lot more snappy with higher value.


Yes ofcourse more voltage is required. I have my CPU/NB voltage at 1.22v.

What CPU and MoBo do u got? Cuz over 1.25v is marked in yellow in BIOS. If u got the same cpu, I might try with 2600 aswell


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Yes ofcourse more voltage is required. I have my CPU/NB voltage at 1.22v.
> 
> What CPU and MoBo do u got? Cuz over 1.25v is marked in yellow in BIOS. If u got the same cpu, I might try with 2600 aswell


I have 8350 and the same board as you do.

My yellow line starts over 1.3v in bios. Do note that more volts create more heat to the CPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Hey guys. Increasing my NB Frequency from 2.200MHz to 2.400MHz gave me 100 more points in 3DMark 11. Can anyone that feels for it explain in short how and why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho, if I get it to 2600MHz, the Windows logon screen is fked up and artifacts all over the place..
> 
> AMD FX-8320 4.5GHz
> Sabertooth 990FX R2.0


CPU-NB is the FX's Memory Controller. The higher it goes, the faster the memory controller communicates with the memory. But it also adds heat to your CPU. (Socket on mine)

You will notice much benefit from it Overclocked when you are running your Memory at 2133 and up. In fact running 2400 MHz memory need your CPU-NB to be at least 2400 MHz.

One thing to note though. Overclockability of the CPU-NB is Chip and Mobo dependent. More on the Chip actually.


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have 8350 and the same board as you do.
> 
> My yellow line starts over 1.3v in bios. Do note that more volts create more heat to the CPU.


Ah well, I have the FX-8320, and CPU and cpu/nb voltage is defined by CPU.

And what the heck... I just found out that the default voltage for a FX-8320 is 1.4xxv.. I have 1.38 with 4.5GHz, lol... How is that possible?
I have no issues with heat anywhere in my rig. Socket temp when surfing is 37C. In Prime95 it exceeds 60C pretty fast, but what game demands as much as Prime95, lol...

What's the "max voltage" on 8320? I dont want to fry it cuz of the voltage, lol..


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 1.38v for 4.4ghz is actually pretty good IMO.
> And I don't get it. Do spend over 200 on a motherboard but skimp on the cooler? Hmmm.
> 
> Go safe money for that custom loop.


I didn't spend 200 on the board, I spent 150 as it was second hand and I bought this H70 four years ago, when it was first released. Wish I hadn't believed those ridiculous reviews and bought an NH-D14 instead, wouldn't be looking for a new cooler.

I've actually had to lower the speed back to 4.3, the CPU isn't entirely stable at 1.38. It quickly goes to 75C with the socket at 70 which causes prime to fail four threads. OCCT is more stable but still produces massive amounts of heat.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Higher CPU/NB increased system performance if done the right way. You need to add more volts to the CPU/NB in order to work properly tho.
> I have set mine to 2600 with 1.3v in bios and have no problems. I did it because Windows 7 feels a lot more snappy with higher value.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ofcourse more voltage is required. I have my CPU/NB voltage at 1.22v.
> 
> What CPU and MoBo do u got? Cuz over 1.25v is marked in yellow in BIOS. If u got the same cpu, I might try with 2600 aswell
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have 8350 and the same board as you do.
> 
> My yellow line starts over 1.3v in bios. Do note that more volts create more heat to the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, I have the FX-8320, and CPU and cpu/nb voltage is defined by CPU.
> 
> And what the heck... I just found out that the default voltage for a FX-8320 is 1.4xxv.. I have 1.38 with 4.5GHz, lol... How is that possible?
> I have no issues with heat anywhere in my rig. Socket temp when surfing is 37C. In Prime95 it exceeds 60C pretty fast, but what game demands as much as Prime95, lol...
> 
> What's the "max voltage" on 8320? I dont want to fry it cuz of the voltage, lol..
Click to expand...




first watch your language you will get the mods attention.

second, pay no attention to what the colors of the volts are in bios

i have pushed 1.55 -1.6+ cpu/nb without issue
and actively run ~ 1.4 24/7 without issue.

1.4 is default for turbo on.

you would have to turn off turbo for default vid

some asus bios also use 1.4 for cpu/nb most chips will be fine with 1.2-1.3

dont worry about max volts, worry about keeping the chip cool and you will be fine

last teaser of my new AMD build -


----------



## Chopper1591

See guys what I had planned to do was buy a whole bunch of blue Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved extentions for my ATX 24pin, ATX12V, and my PCI-E cables so that I can get the sleeved look going but will Bitfenix suffer the same problem as the NZXT extention I used? Or should I just buy sleeved cables for my modular supply. Only problem is my ATX 24 pin. Isn't a modular cable like the rest can I use an extention on the ATX 24 pin.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys I decided to put a new plastic plug on my PSU plug. The metal pin things are a bit charred. But i see no no other damage. Is this ok?
> 
> See guys what I had planned to do was buy a whole bunch of blue Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved extentions for my ATX 24pin, ATX12V, and my PCI-E cables so that I can get the sleeved look going but will Bitfenix suffer the same problem as the NZXT extention I used? Or should I just buy sleeved cables for my modular supply. Only problem is my ATX 24 pin. Isn't a modular cable like the rest can I use an extention on the ATX 24 pin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Ah well, I have the FX-8320, and CPU and cpu/nb voltage is defined by CPU.
> 
> And what the heck... I just found out that the default voltage for a FX-8320 is 1.4xxv.. I have 1.38 with 4.5GHz, lol... How is that possible?
> I have no issues with heat anywhere in my rig. Socket temp when surfing is 37C. In Prime95 it exceeds 60C pretty fast, but what game demands as much as Prime95, lol...
> 
> What's the "max voltage" on 8320? I dont want to fry it cuz of the voltage, lol..


It's all been said above.

Higher cpu-nb increases memory bandwidth but is (IMO) only handy when you have ram above 2133 like mus1mus said.

Is that chip stable? 4.5 @ 1.38v.
Prime stable?


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> See guys what I had planned to do was buy a whole bunch of blue Bitfenix Alchemy sleeved extentions for my ATX 24pin, ATX12V, and my PCI-E cables so that I can get the sleeved look going but will Bitfenix suffer the same problem as the NZXT extention I used? Or should I just buy sleeved cables for my modular supply. Only problem is my ATX 24 pin. Isn't a modular cable like the rest can I use an extention on the ATX 24 pin.


It's all been said above.

Higher cpu-nb increases memory bandwidth but is (IMO) only handy when you have ram above 2133 like mus1mus said.

Is that chip stable? 4.5 @ 1.38v.
Prime stable?[/quote]
At 4.5 its very stable. And I dont do Prime95 more than ~10minutes to check "the overall stability". But yes, it managed 10minutes fine, lol.

Regarding this OC, 4.7 @ 1.45v, its most likely not stable in P95, and I'd rather skip that aswell. The temps are getting 57-59C in BF4, so I could imagine in P95 ^^
But my 4.7 is "Fire-Strike Extreme" stable







Aswell with BF4. So its stable for me.


----------



## Gereti

Here running 24/7 [email protected] what was ibt stable, and 3dmark stable, and of cource, gaming stable (BF4)
going to install w8.1 pro today and trying to figure out why this awfull BF4 wont just run fine, 4 different cpu have now been etsted and sometime's it's run's ok, sometime not, but usually it wont run...

low-high and fps 15-40, cpu usage with FX is max 65%, ram using is max 6gb/8gb
couple time's reinstalled graphics driver's etc...

hoah, it it works with win8.1, i reinstall my W7 pro and keep using that...


----------



## neurotix

Guys, remember that CPU-NB doesn't give linear increases in performance like with Phenom II.

As stated, you MUST raise the CPU-NB to be at a minimum of what your DRAM is. So, 2400mhz CPUNB for 2400mhz RAM, 2600 CPUNB for 2600mhz RAM, and so on.

However, overclocking your CPU-NB further than that will give you no extra performance, make your chip run hotter, and make your system less stable.



You can see from that, and also from this thread, that CPU-NB AND HTT link make almost no performance difference in most benchmarks. (Notice the difference in Cinebench between all the different settings is small and often within the margin of error.) Sure, it's for Bulldozer but Vishera is no different. You can test for yourself using different settings while keeping the CPU and RAM speeds constant, and running Cinebench, or even AIDA64 cache and memory test.

CPU-NB and HTT Link are basically the Ring Bus/Uncore of AMD.

Phenom II is completely different, of course, where overclocking the CPU-NB brought linear gains in RAM bandwidth, latency, cache bandwidth across all levels, and latency.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Higher clock on the HT link will improve performance in Multi-GPU setups though.

But CPU-NB doesn't have that much of an effect, just make it higher than your RAM speed and you'll be fine.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> At 4.5 its very stable. And I dont do Prime95 more than ~10minutes to check "the overall stability". But yes, it managed 10minutes fine, lol.
> 
> Regarding this OC, 4.7 @ 1.45v, its most likely not stable in P95, and I'd rather skip that aswell. The temps are getting 57-59C in BF4, so I could imagine in P95 ^^
> But my 4.7 is "Fire-Strike Extreme" stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aswell with BF4. So its stable for me.











It is very stable, but you actually only run prime for like 10 minutes.









Benchmarks are by no means stability tests.
I can bench at 5.3, maybe more, but it will be very hard to make that run stable.

Start with doing the proper steps. First focus on making 4.5 stable then, if temps allow, continue going higher.
A quicker way is to make it at least 10 runs ibt stable on very high setting.

You will notice that a stable, maybe lower clocked, cpu actually gives better performance then a higher clocked unstable one.


----------



## mus1mus

I'll just point out my experience I guess. Could be wrong but these were what I have gathered so far.

CPU-NB OC'ing is board/chip dependent. I haven't been able to defeat my AIDA scores on a UD3 rev 3 at 4.8 even with 5.0GHz on a Kitty. CPU-NB plays well at up to 2800 on my UD3 while Kitty tops at 2600 to produce constant boost in benchmarks.

CPU-NB near your Chip/mobo limit will bring you more errors than performance boost. Unless you have a perfectly stable set-up with fairly high CPU-NB and OC'd RAM, you won't and can't simply say the boost wasn't there.

IT's there. But you will have to find that sweet spot where things play along well overall.

Pretty much the same thing with FSB OC..


----------



## hurricane28

The best i can do is 5.3Ghz CPU, 2750 CPU/NB, 2500Mhz ram. That were my settings with my highest physics score.

The strange thing is, is that Sgt Bilko had higher scores with lower system oc. He had 5.26ghz CPU 2400 CPU/NB and 2000Mhz ram.. So i guess scores do not score linear with CPU or CPU/NB speed and is dependent on the silicon of the chip.

I do notice an improvement in Windows 7 as in benchmarks and the scores rise with higher CPU/NB and ram speed. Its all comes about what your setup likes most. Some like high FSB overclocks and some don't like high FSB at all.

For instance, my UD5 didn't like high FSB but puts out very nice scores, my kitty loves high FSB and also putts out high scores.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The best i can do is 5.3Ghz CPU, 2750 CPU/NB, 2500Mhz ram. That were my settings with my highest physics score.
> 
> The strange thing is, is that Sgt Bilko had higher scores with lower system oc. He had 5.26ghz CPU 2400 CPU/NB and 2000Mhz ram.. So i guess scores do not score linear with CPU or CPU/NB speed and is dependent on the silicon of the chip.
> 
> I do notice an improvement in Windows 7 as in benchmarks and the scores rise with higher CPU/NB and ram speed. Its all comes about what your setup likes most. Some like high FSB overclocks and some don't like high FSB at all.
> 
> For instance, my UD5 didn't like high FSB but puts out very nice scores, my kitty loves high FSB and also putts out high scores.


What fsb were you running with the 2750 cpu-nb OC?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The best i can do is 5.3Ghz CPU, 2750 CPU/NB, 2500Mhz ram. That were my settings with my highest physics score.
> 
> The strange thing is, is that Sgt Bilko had higher scores with lower system oc. He had *5.26ghz CPU 2400 CPU/NB and 2000Mhz ram*.. So i guess scores do not score linear with CPU or CPU/NB speed and is dependent on the silicon of the chip.
> 
> I do notice an improvement in Windows 7 as in benchmarks and the scores rise with higher CPU/NB and ram speed. Its all comes about what your setup likes most. Some like high FSB overclocks and some don't like high FSB at all.
> 
> For instance, my UD5 didn't like high FSB but puts out very nice scores, my kitty loves high FSB and also putts out high scores.


5.168Ghz, 304Mhz FSB, 2736Mhz CPU/NB, 2430Mhz Ram and 3040Mhz HT



Did this FSE run on the same clocks:


----------



## Chopper1591

304 fsb?
How high can these guys go, lol.

I will give it a try when I get home. I've only used fsb overclock untill around 250mhz


----------



## Gereti

Let's see, may i be able to get another "letter" from AMD








I have one's got "letter" already








http://www.eteknix.com/amd-crash-nvidia-game24-celebration/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 304 fsb?
> How high can these guys go, lol.
> 
> I will give it a try when I get home. I've only used fsb overclock untill around 250mhz


300 FSB is just about average i think, they can go higher but i haven't seen many people try more than that really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Let's see, may i be able to get another "letter" from AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one's got "letter" already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/amd-crash-nvidia-game24-celebration/


AMD has done this before and i think it's funny, my favourite was probably the "Chip" advertisement though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What fsb were you running with the 2750 cpu-nb OC?


306 FSB if i come correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What fsb were you running with the 2750 cpu-nb OC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 5.168Ghz, 304Mhz FSB, 2736Mhz CPU/NB, 2430Mhz Ram and 3040Mhz HT
> 
> 
> 
> Did this FSE run on the same clocks:


Alright, why did you say that with your highest physics score you had your ram at 2000MHz and CPU/NB at 2400 with 5.2.6Ghz CPU? I asked you about what setting you were using with that extreme score and that is what your bios settings were







That can never be correct.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 5.168Ghz, 304Mhz FSB, 2736Mhz CPU/NB, 2430Mhz Ram and 3040Mhz HT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this FSE run on the same clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, why did you say that with your highest physics score you had your ram at 2000MHz and CPU/NB at 2400 with 5.2.6Ghz CPU? I asked you about what setting you were using with that extreme score and that is what your bios settings were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can never be correct.
Click to expand...

Ummm, pretty sure i never said that, will go back through my posts but yeah......


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry Sgt Bilko, i was confusing you with Flailshlamp. He had that settings with that high score. Seems unlikely to me because he has everything lower than me and some how he scored higher in physics.

I am revering to this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39830


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AMD has done this before and i think it's funny, my favourite was probably the "Chip" advertisement though


Yeah, i got last letter too!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry Sgt Bilko, i was confusing you with Flailshlamp. He had that settings with that high score. Seems unlikely to me because he has everything lower than me and some how he scored higher in physics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 10k is easily achievable in firestrike go for 10k in 3d mark 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all i have to do is upper the multiplier to 4.8Ghz and set the ram to 2400 and CPu/NB to 2600 and i get 10K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your highest physics? I think mine is quite high because i never seen an higher score but maybe yours is higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My highest is a bit over 10k for Firestrike but that took 5.16Ghz and 2400Mhz ram to do in my case.
Click to expand...

That's the only mention i found of it but anyways.

I'd say Flail has his memory pretty well tuned if i had to guess.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's the only mention i found of it but anyways.
> 
> I'd say Flail has his memory pretty well tuned if i had to guess.


Yes indeed, but that does not explain those scores.

I can do 2000Mhz ram at 8-9-9-24 CR1 and i don't get his scores, even with 5.3Ghz 2750 CPU/NB... let alone with his settings.. there is no way that there is such an huge improvement in scores when using another board.

I am not saying that he is lying tho but with those clocks you will never get that high physics score..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's the only mention i found of it but anyways.
> 
> I'd say Flail has his memory pretty well tuned if i had to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, but that does not explain those scores.
> 
> I can do 2000Mhz ram at 8-9-9-24 CR1 and i don't get his scores, even with 5.3Ghz 2750 CPU/NB... let alone with his settings.. there is no way that there is such an huge improvement in scores when using another board.
> 
> I am not saying that he is lying tho but with those clocks you will never get that high physics score..
Click to expand...

More than likely it was just a perfect run with all the right circumstances, it's even possible that your bench clocks might not be as stable as you'd think?

just saying it's a possibility.


----------



## mus1mus

Indeed.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 304 fsb?
> How high can these guys go, lol.
> 
> I will give it a try when I get home. I've only used fsb overclock untill around 250mhz


The highest I have gone so far with FSB.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Guys, remember that CPU-NB doesn't give linear increases in performance like with Phenom II.
> 
> As stated, you MUST raise the CPU-NB to be at a minimum of what your DRAM is. So, 2400mhz CPUNB for 2400mhz RAM, 2600 CPUNB for 2600mhz RAM, and so on.
> 
> However, overclocking your CPU-NB further than that will give you no extra performance, make your chip run hotter, and make your system less stable.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see from that, and also from this thread, that CPU-NB AND HTT link make almost no performance difference in most benchmarks. (Notice the difference in Cinebench between all the different settings is small and often within the margin of error.) Sure, it's for Bulldozer but Vishera is no different. You can test for yourself using different settings while keeping the CPU and RAM speeds constant, and running Cinebench, or even AIDA64 cache and memory test.
> 
> CPU-NB and HTT Link are basically the Ring Bus/Uncore of AMD.
> 
> Phenom II is completely different, of course, where overclocking the CPU-NB brought linear gains in RAM bandwidth, latency, cache bandwidth across all levels, and latency.


this is just not 100% true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll just point out my experience I guess. Could be wrong but these were what I have gathered so far.
> 
> CPU-NB OC'ing is board/chip dependent. I haven't been able to defeat my AIDA scores on a UD3 rev 3 at 4.8 even with 5.0GHz on a Kitty. CPU-NB plays well at up to 2800 on my UD3 while Kitty tops at 2600 to produce constant boost in benchmarks.
> 
> CPU-NB near your Chip/mobo limit will bring you more errors than performance boost. Unless you have a perfectly stable set-up with fairly high CPU-NB and OC'd RAM, you won't and can't simply say the boost wasn't there.
> 
> IT's there. But you will have to find that sweet spot where things play along well overall.
> 
> Pretty much the same thing with FSB OC..


this is true
my chip has always ( and all chips i have owned ) like to be a few hundred mhz over my ram
neurotix only used 1866, so he was already over it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 304 fsb?
> How high can these guys go, lol.
> 
> I will give it a try when I get home. I've only used fsb overclock untill around 250mhz
> 
> 
> 
> The highest I have gone so far with FSB.
Click to expand...

i have booted with 350 fsb so i probably coulda got it stable


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have booted with 350 fsb so i probably coulda got it stable


This was not stable at all, but I was able to play a round of BF4 and surf a little.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I know i was toeing that thin line at very least with that post.. I think i can afford one of them nasty red marks to say what needed to be said.
> 
> plus side... kept the profanity outta this one


I am running my Fx8350 @ 4.715 ghz, and with a single 780 6gb gpu and 3way Nvidia Surround @ 5760x1080p, 12gb gskill 1600mhz ram, i get a steady 60fps-- adding in my 2nd 780 6gb oc in sli, getting 75-80 fps on BF4


----------



## Alastair

Guys how much power can 18AWG wire handle at 12V. I am trying to replace the cables and stuff for my burnt out ATX 12V cable myself. However the old cable I had was 16AWG. The ones I got are 18AWG. Will the 18AWG be enough?


----------



## Gereti

Jimm's pc store sell's on finland intel 910 ssd's with big sale, 400gb 190€ and 800gb 400€ "murosale" (murobbs forum users get sometimes big sale's from jimm's but this... and this is third time with those ssd¨s







)

I would like to throw now my pc third time out of window


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys how much power can 18AWG wire handle at 12V. I am trying to replace the cables and stuff for my burnt out ATX 12V cable myself. However the old cable I had was 16AWG. The ones I got are 18AWG. Will the 18AWG be enough?


Heres a chart from my offroad friends. Using an automotive system which operates at 12v wire amp guide


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys how much power can 18AWG wire handle at 12V. I am trying to replace the cables and stuff for my burnt out ATX 12V cable myself. However the old cable I had was 16AWG. The ones I got are 18AWG. Will the 18AWG be enough?


You want at least the same guage or heavier Alastair. Having a lighter wire in the middle will put you back in the same boat again with the 18AWG heating up from the current. SO I would say 16 or 14. This is for the extension or are you making a whole new lead from the PSU. Either way at least 16 guage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I know i was toeing that thin line at very least with that post.. I think i can afford one of them nasty red marks to say what needed to be said.
> 
> plus side... kept the profanity outta this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running my Fx8350 @ 4.715 ghz, and with a single 780 6gb gpu and 3way Nvidia Surround @ 5760x1080p, 12gb gskill 1600mhz ram, i get a steady 60fps-- adding in my 2nd 780 6gb oc in sli, getting 75-80 fps on BF4
Click to expand...

eh... whats with the post necromancy... that specific topic kinda needs to stay dead...its for the good of the thread...

and what is it with people using odd ram configs... 4-8-16-32-64-128, no clue why someone would try 6 or 12 :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys how much power can 18AWG wire handle at 12V. I am trying to replace the cables and stuff for my burnt out ATX 12V cable myself. However the old cable I had was 16AWG. The ones I got are 18AWG. Will the 18AWG be enough?


eh.. stick with 16awg the lower the number the thicker and bigger the wire gauge. the thicker and bigger the wire the more power and amperage it can carry, you could be setting yourself up for another burn out dropping an AWG
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry Sgt Bilko, i was confusing you with Flailshlamp. He had that settings with that high score. Seems unlikely to me because he has everything lower than me and some how he scored higher in physics.
> 
> I am revering to this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39830


ya mean these?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837201

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's the only mention i found of it but anyways.
> 
> I'd say Flail has his memory pretty well tuned if i had to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, but that does not explain those scores.
> 
> I can do 2000Mhz ram at 8-9-9-24 CR1 and i don't get his scores, even with 5.3Ghz 2750 CPU/NB... let alone with his settings.. there is no way that there is such an huge improvement in scores when using another board.
> 
> I am not saying that he is lying tho but with those clocks you will never get that high physics score..
Click to expand...

There are intricacies about this set up. CHVFZ its hard to take settings from this board and expect them to work on any other... even the saber kitty has trouble replicating settings and results when you've got a CHVFz opened up.

with these FX chip is not always a more is better.. (not everything is vcore related LMAO ) there is alot of balance to be had.

ALSO, something Sgt. bilko knows about as well is the *Two graphics card physic buff*
I wasn't running SLI as it was a 780 ti + 680 but i've noticed when using two card, weather or not both are used, cpu based scores increase.

When I rerun with one card i doubt i would break 10250 physics.

Getting back to the Balance aspect. Memory speed and Cpu/nb kinda go hand in hand.

there was a reason i dropped 200mhz off my cpu/nb from my 24/7 oc, also there was also a reason i dropped 400mhz on my ram.

Firestrike doesn't care for fast ram, it want low latency ram. 3DM11 I'd leave it where it was. it likes faster ram.

In my experiance, I don't see the point of going over 2700mhz on the cpu/nb unless you are trying to nail much higher frequencies like 2600+mhz on ram.
considering i need pretty much 1.4volts in bios for my cpu to run 2700mhz and 2400mhz found it was an exponential scale after that(think vcore voltwall)

if you are running @ 2000mhz ram like i was you don't need much higher then stock to achieve good scores. 2500mhz works well with 2000mhz ram.

most of these timing were actually Auto'd as i dind't care to tweak them from my 24/7 2400mhz ram.

All i did was took my 24/7 overclock tweaked a few things for different values hit the multi a few times and just kept raising vcore.

Also taking into account each chip is different, my chip doesn't want to do much more then 4.65 full stable (at-least under my cooling), but she benches real purdy like


----------



## Gereti

What i would try to tweak next?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... whats with the post necromancy... that specific topic kinda needs to stay dead...its for the good of the thread...
> 
> and what is it with people using odd ram configs... 4-8-16-32-64-128, no clue why someone would try 6 or 12 :/
> eh.. stick with 16awg the lower the number the thicker and bigger the wire gauge. the thicker and bigger the wire the more power and amperage it can carry, you could be setting yourself up for another burn out dropping an AWG
> *ya mean these?*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837201
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837396
> There are intricacies about this set up. CHVFZ its hard to take settings from this board and expect them to work on any other... even the saber kitty has trouble replicating settings and results when you've got a CHVFz opened up.
> 
> with these FX chip is not always a more is better.. (not everything is vcore related LMAO ) there is alot of balance to be had.
> 
> ALSO, something Sgt. bilko knows about as well is the *Two graphics card physic buff*
> I wasn't running SLI as it was a 780 ti + 680 but i've noticed when using two card, weather or not both are used, cpu based scores increase.
> 
> When I rerun with one card i doubt i would break 10250 physics.
> 
> Getting back to the Balance aspect. Memory speed and Cpu/nb kinda go hand in hand.
> 
> there was a reason i dropped 200mhz off my cpu/nb from my 24/7 oc, also there was also a reason i dropped 400mhz on my ram.
> 
> Firestrike doesn't care for fast ram, it want low latency ram. 3DM11 I'd leave it where it was. it likes faster ram.
> 
> In my experiance, I don't see the point of going over 2700mhz on the cpu/nb unless you are trying to nail much higher frequencies like 2600+mhz on ram.
> considering i need pretty much 1.4volts in bios for my cpu to run 2700mhz and 2400mhz found it was an exponential scale after that(think vcore voltwall)
> 
> if you are running @ 2000mhz ram like i was you don't need much higher then stock to achieve good scores. 2500mhz works well with 2000mhz ram.
> 
> most of these timing were actually Auto'd as i dind't care to tweak them from my 24/7 2400mhz ram.
> 
> All i did was took my 24/7 overclock tweaked a few things for different values hit the multi a few times and just kept raising vcore.
> 
> Also taking into account each chip is different, my chip doesn't want to do much more then 4.65 full stable (at-least under my cooling), but she benches real purdy like


Yes exactly, those scores.

hmm i wonder why the crosshair formulaZ is that much of an better board, could it be that the extra 4pin connector delivers that little power to the CPU so that it overclocks better?

So you are saying that physics scores increase with multiple GPU's? Are you not confusing physX with physics? those 2 are way different, what i know is that nvidia has an dedicated chip for physX and physics is only done by CPU but like i said, that is what i know of it so i could be wrong tho. I do know that you can set physX to auto CPU or GPU.

I know that multiple GPU's score higher in graphics for obvious reasons but didn't know about physics as well. If its true what you say than how is it possible that i get such high scores with an relatively weak GPU compare to you?

It is not that i am jealous about your scores and that you beat me but i find it kinda strange that the scores vary that much.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> What i would try to tweak next?


Definately the ram if you can. It's running CL11 at 1333, that's way to slow. If you post up the SPD tab from CPUz maybe someone can give you some pointers. I would at least set it to 1600 CL8 or 1866 CL9 and go from there


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Definately the ram if you can. It's running CL11 at 1333, that's way to slow. If you post up the SPD tab from CPUz maybe someone can give you some pointers. I would at least set it to 1600 CL8 or 1866 CL9 and go from there


there is just one problem, not sure how stable those are on 1600mhz, gskill's are maby max 1600mhz, i would use my kingston hyperX blue what can reach 1333mhz->1866mhz but last time i wasnt able to get both work, so i have to test those more

But, here we go

i hope this help enought


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this is just not 100% true
> this is true
> my chip has always ( and all chips i have owned ) like to be a few hundred mhz over my ram
> neurotix only used 1866, so he was already over it
> i have booted with 350 fsb so i probably coulda got it stable


I used the same RAM I have now for the whole time I ran my Vishera.

Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM" 2400mhz CL10. (That's a lot better than a lot of people here.)

And regardless, OCing the CPU-NB NEVER gave any more performance. It might give a tiny, imperceptible increase in L3 cache bandwidth but that's it. And in AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark, it was still well within the margin of error and largely negated because of that anyway.

Unlike SOME people, I ran a Vishera for over a year with high speed RAM at 5ghz daily. I also ran more than one Phenom II. And I've benchmarked them both for HWBOT and know them inside and out. Vishera is NOT like Phenom II, where overclocking the CPU-NB gave a huge boost to RAM and cache bandwidth and latency.

I'm not the only one saying this, look all over anandtech, look at major review sites, look on HWBOT at maxxmem, and gosh... actually DO the testing yourself. CPU-NB on Bulldozer based chips give 1) no performance and 2) makes your system unstable. That's all it's good for.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> there is just one problem, not sure how stable those are on 1600mhz, gskill's are maby max 1600mhz, i would use my kingston hyperX blue what can reach 1333mhz->1866mhz but last time i wasnt able to get both work, so i have to test those more
> 
> But, here we go
> 
> i hope this help enought


I know all chips are not created equal, but is that the lowest vcore you can run at 4.6ghz stable?

Mine runs stable at 4.6ghz on 1.35v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I used the same RAM I have now for the whole time I ran my Vishera.
> 
> Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM" 2400mhz CL10. (That's a lot better than a lot of people here.)


I love my Sammies....


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I know all chips are not created equal, but is that the lowest vcore you can run at 4.6ghz stable?
> 
> Mine runs stable at 4.6ghz on 1.35v.
> I love my Sammies....


I love mine too. Though, I'm trying to sell them on Amazon right now so I can get this kit. DDR3-2600mhz CAS 10? Yes please.

I tried OCing my Samsung to 2600mhz CAS11, took 1.7v. It booted into Windows and I was able to run AIDA64 memory test. My bandwidth was only 23gb/sec Read, which is close to what they get at stock 1600mhz. At 2400mhz it's 35gb/sec. Of course, all the other bandwidth scores were around the same level. So passing 2400mhz actually reduces performance a great deal. That's why I want to upgrade.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> eh... whats with the post necromancy... that specific topic kinda needs to stay dead...its for the good of the thread...
> 
> and what is it with people using odd ram configs... 4-8-16-32-64-128, no clue why someone would try 6 or 12 :/
> eh.. stick with 16awg the lower the number the thicker and bigger the wire gauge. the thicker and bigger the wire the more power and amperage it can carry, you could be setting yourself up for another burn out dropping an AWG
> *ya mean these?*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837201
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837396
> There are intricacies about this set up. CHVFZ its hard to take settings from this board and expect them to work on any other... even the saber kitty has trouble replicating settings and results when you've got a CHVFz opened up.
> 
> with these FX chip is not always a more is better.. (not everything is vcore related LMAO ) there is alot of balance to be had.
> 
> ALSO, something Sgt. bilko knows about as well is the *Two graphics card physic buff*
> I wasn't running SLI as it was a 780 ti + 680 but i've noticed when using two card, weather or not both are used, cpu based scores increase.
> 
> When I rerun with one card i doubt i would break 10250 physics.
> 
> Getting back to the Balance aspect. Memory speed and Cpu/nb kinda go hand in hand.
> 
> there was a reason i dropped 200mhz off my cpu/nb from my 24/7 oc, also there was also a reason i dropped 400mhz on my ram.
> 
> Firestrike doesn't care for fast ram, it want low latency ram. 3DM11 I'd leave it where it was. it likes faster ram.
> 
> In my experiance, I don't see the point of going over 2700mhz on the cpu/nb unless you are trying to nail much higher frequencies like 2600+mhz on ram.
> considering i need pretty much 1.4volts in bios for my cpu to run 2700mhz and 2400mhz found it was an exponential scale after that(think vcore voltwall)
> 
> if you are running @ 2000mhz ram like i was you don't need much higher then stock to achieve good scores. 2500mhz works well with 2000mhz ram.
> 
> most of these timing were actually Auto'd as i dind't care to tweak them from my 24/7 2400mhz ram.
> 
> All i did was took my 24/7 overclock tweaked a few things for different values hit the multi a few times and just kept raising vcore.
> 
> Also taking into account each chip is different, my chip doesn't want to do much more then 4.65 full stable (at-least under my cooling),
> 
> 
> but she benches real purdy like
> 
> 
> 
> Yes exactly, those scores.
> 
> hmm i wonder why the crosshair formulaZ is that much of an better board, could it be that the extra 4pin connector delivers that little power to the CPU so that it overclocks better?
> 
> So you are saying that physics scores increase with multiple GPU's? Are you not confusing physX with physics? those 2 are way different, what i know is that nvidia has an dedicated chip for physX and physics is only done by CPU but like i said, that is what i know of it so i could be wrong tho. I do know that you can set physX to auto CPU or GPU.
> 
> I know that multiple GPU's score higher in graphics for obvious reasons but didn't know about physics as well. If its true what you say than how is it possible that i get such high scores with an relatively weak GPU compare to you?
> 
> It is not that i am jealous about your scores and that you beat me but i find it kinda strange that the scores vary that much.
Click to expand...

well my 4 pin is attached, forgot bout it until you mentioned it.. had to check. its ram performance that the chvfz excels.

I know 3dm doesn't use physX, but having the second 16x populated seems to boost cpu performance for some unknown reason. Bilko running non crossfire with both cards in there has also seen this occurrence.

Silicone is grown.. that is how there can be so much variance.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I love mine too. Though, I'm trying to sell them on Amazon right now so I can get this kit. DDR3-2600mhz CAS 10? Yes please.
> 
> I tried OCing my Samsung to 2600mhz CAS11, took 1.7v. It booted into Windows and I was able to run AIDA64 memory test. My bandwidth was only 23gb/sec Read, which is close to what they get at stock 1600mhz. At 2400mhz it's 35gb/sec. Of course, all the other bandwidth scores were around the same level. So passing 2400mhz actually reduces performance a great deal. That's why I want to upgrade.


I was able to run mine at 2700mhz on 1.65v and they ran great... 2800mhz is a little harder to reach.... With this 8350 I don't need super fast ram and run them @ 1600mhz/CL7 or 1866/CL8....


----------



## cssorkinman

For those that are interested, the 8370E arrived today









I don't have much time to play with it today, but here's what I've done so far. ( I'd post screenshots but I haven't gotten the drivers etc installed on the test rig yet)

Batch is 1432

VID is 1.26 and it idles down to .8 volts.

Passed wprime 32 - 1.36 volts 4.9 ghz - 5 ghz needed 1.4 volts ( loaded voltages).
Went to 5.2 ghz before blue screening on 1.4 volts. ( 1.4 set in bios, LLC high, no load whatsoever)

Way too early to tell what I can do as a fully stable OC, take the numbers above with a HUGE grain of salt. I should get some time in the next few days to put it through the paces, better hold off judgement until then.

Going to do a clean win 7 install etc , will take a little time to properly get it set up.

I'm thinking it will be very strong for validations and less than 100% load benchmarks , but may not be able to match the 9370 for maximum prime stable clockspeed. Time will tell if this proves to be true.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For those that are interested, the 8370E arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much time to play with it today, but here's what I've done so far. ( I'd post screenshots but I haven't gotten the drivers etc installed on the test rig yet)
> 
> Batch is 1432
> 
> VID is 1.26 and it idles down to .8 volts.
> 
> Passed wprime 32 - 1.36 volts 4.9 ghz - 5 ghz needed 1.4 volts ( loaded voltages).
> Went to 5.2 ghz before blue screening on 1.4 volts. ( 1.4 set in bios, LLC high, no load whatsoever)
> 
> Way too early to tell what I can do as a fully stable OC, take the numbers above with a HUGE grain of salt. I should get some time in the next few days to put it through the paces, better hold off judgement until then.
> 
> Going to do a clean win 7 install etc , will take a little time to properly get it set up.
> 
> I'm thinking it will be very strong for validations and less than 100% load benchmarks , but may not be able to match the 9370 for maximum prime stable clockspeed. Time will tell if this proves to be true.


nice

looking forward to the screenies


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> eh... whats with the post necromancy... that specific topic kinda needs to stay dead...its for the good of the thread...
> 
> and what is it with people using odd ram configs... 4-8-16-32-64-128, no clue why someone would try 6 or 12 :/
> eh.. stick with 16awg the lower the number the thicker and bigger the wire gauge. the thicker and bigger the wire the more power and amperage it can carry, you could be setting yourself up for another burn out dropping an AWG
> *ya mean these?*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837201
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837396
> There are intricacies about this set up. CHVFZ its hard to take settings from this board and expect them to work on any other... even the saber kitty has trouble replicating settings and results when you've got a CHVFz opened up.
> 
> with these FX chip is not always a more is better.. (not everything is vcore related LMAO ) there is alot of balance to be had.
> 
> ALSO, something Sgt. bilko knows about as well is the *Two graphics card physic buff*
> I wasn't running SLI as it was a 780 ti + 680 but i've noticed when using two card, weather or not both are used, cpu based scores increase.
> 
> When I rerun with one card i doubt i would break 10250 physics.
> 
> Getting back to the Balance aspect. Memory speed and Cpu/nb kinda go hand in hand.
> 
> there was a reason i dropped 200mhz off my cpu/nb from my 24/7 oc, also there was also a reason i dropped 400mhz on my ram.
> 
> Firestrike doesn't care for fast ram, it want low latency ram. 3DM11 I'd leave it where it was. it likes faster ram.
> 
> In my experiance, I don't see the point of going over 2700mhz on the cpu/nb unless you are trying to nail much higher frequencies like 2600+mhz on ram.
> considering i need pretty much 1.4volts in bios for my cpu to run 2700mhz and 2400mhz found it was an exponential scale after that(think vcore voltwall)
> 
> if you are running @ 2000mhz ram like i was you don't need much higher then stock to achieve good scores. 2500mhz works well with 2000mhz ram.
> 
> most of these timing were actually Auto'd as i dind't care to tweak them from my 24/7 2400mhz ram.
> 
> All i did was took my 24/7 overclock tweaked a few things for different values hit the multi a few times and just kept raising vcore.
> 
> Also taking into account each chip is different, my chip doesn't want to do much more then 4.65 full stable (at-least under my cooling),
> 
> 
> but she benches real purdy like
> 
> 
> 
> Yes exactly, those scores.
> 
> hmm i wonder why the crosshair formulaZ is that much of an better board, could it be that the extra 4pin connector delivers that little power to the CPU so that it overclocks better?
> 
> So you are saying that physics scores increase with multiple GPU's? Are you not confusing physX with physics? those 2 are way different, what i know is that nvidia has an dedicated chip for physX and physics is only done by CPU but like i said, that is what i know of it so i could be wrong tho. I do know that you can set physX to auto CPU or GPU.
> 
> I know that multiple GPU's score higher in graphics for obvious reasons but didn't know about physics as well. If its true what you say than how is it possible that i get such high scores with an relatively weak GPU compare to you?
> 
> It is not that i am jealous about your scores and that you beat me but i find it kinda strange that the scores vary that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well my 4 pin is attached, forgot bout it until you mentioned it.. had to check. its ram performance that the chvfz excels.
> 
> I know 3dm doesn't use physX, but having the second 16x populated seems to boost cpu performance for some unknown reason. Bilko running non crossfire with both cards in there has also seen this occurrence.
> 
> Silicone is grown.. that is how there can be so much variance.
Click to expand...

Yup, Single card physics sucks, no idea why this happens but it does.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642523

Highest Single Card score so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup, Single card physics sucks, no idea why this happens but it does.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642523
> 
> Highest Single Card score so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510


You have the low combined score bug.

Oh, AMD.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well my 4 pin is attached, forgot bout it until you mentioned it.. had to check. its ram performance that the chvfz excels.
> 
> I know 3dm doesn't use physX, but having the second 16x populated seems to boost cpu performance for some unknown reason. Bilko running non crossfire with both cards in there has also seen this occurrence.
> 
> Silicone is grown.. that is how there can be so much variance.


good that i bring it up than i guess









Well both my boards can handle 2400Mhz + just fine. My UD5 as my Sabertooth can handle more than 2400 stable. I didn't see much gain so i went back to 1866.

I have no such issues with physics to be honest, my best score was 9500 at 4.8Ghz.

I did notice that the silicon has grown better, my chip is newer than the one i have before and the scores are much much better and it needs a lot less volts to get stable too.

Something else now: I called Gigabyte Holland and asked them what could happened to my board and was curious what answer they had. The guy was very very friendly and said that he was sorry that this happened but obviously he has no idea what has happened but he promised me that the rev 3.0 UD5 was better because it was ultra durable 4 and the bios was much better so it was more stable at high overlocks.

I also told him that Asus did not provide ANY service towards my problem with the Sabertooth and denied the problem while the internet is full of problems like me.
He said, that is not acceptable and he said that if i have any problem with my board or have any issues i could call him on his sell number!!

I have his name and his sell number! He handles problems with Gigabyte boards directly and he said if there is any problem you call me and i can do an quick RMA for you because they have an RMA department in Holland!

That is what i call service!! Asus could learn from them in that part









So tomorrow i finally get my board back and i call the store and return the Sabertooth








Curious how the new UD5 performs tho, if its truly better than my old rev 1.1 than i get some really nice scores and stable system without corrupted Windows as a resolve of stupid sensors


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup, Single card physics sucks, no idea why this happens but it does.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642523
> 
> Highest Single Card score so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510


Physics seems low with that clock Sgt. There must be something off.

I have only one card and at 5Ghz i get 9800.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I used the same RAM I have now for the whole time I ran my Vishera.
> 
> Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM" 2400mhz CL10. (That's a lot better than a lot of people here.)
> 
> And regardless, OCing the CPU-NB NEVER gave any more performance. It might give a tiny, imperceptible increase in L3 cache bandwidth but that's it. And in AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark, it was still well within the margin of error and largely negated because of that anyway.
> 
> Unlike SOME people, I ran a Vishera for over a year with high speed RAM at 5ghz daily. I also ran more than one Phenom II. And I've benchmarked them both for HWBOT and know them inside and out. Vishera is NOT like Phenom II, where overclocking the CPU-NB gave a huge boost to RAM and cache bandwidth and latency.
> 
> I'm not the only one saying this, look all over anandtech, look at major review sites, look on HWBOT at maxxmem, and gosh... actually DO the testing yourself. CPU-NB on Bulldozer based chips give 1) no performance and 2) makes your system unstable. That's all it's good for.


Thank you for pounting out MAXXMEM for you RAM Benchmark on an AMD FX.

That's what you get tweaking with your (better than most of people's) RAM for moar than a year. I'm not gonna take that away from you.

Congrats.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I love mine too. Though, I'm trying to sell them on Amazon right now so I can get this kit. DDR3-2600mhz CAS 10? Yes please.
> 
> I tried OCing my Samsung to 2600mhz CAS11, took 1.7v. It booted into Windows and I was able to run AIDA64 memory test. My bandwidth was only 23gb/sec Read, which is close to what they get at stock 1600mhz. At 2400mhz it's 35gb/sec. Of course, all the other bandwidth scores were around the same level. So passing 2400mhz actually reduces performance a great deal. That's why I want to upgrade.


I can get a bandwith of 25GB/s at 1866 cas9 at 2200 CPU-NB and about 27GB/s if I run CPU-NB at 2600+ with FSB tweaks. Too small? Margin of error you say?









2133 cas9 RAM with 2670 CPU-NB would give out 30GB/s and much lower latencies than 1866. I guess that's also within margin of error huh?..







I won't say what my 2333 and 2400 MHz RAM scores though. As you see, my RAM is nothing compared to your Sammy.

Post your scores. I might get the urge to do AIDA later..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For those that are interested, the 8370E arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much time to play with it today, but here's what I've done so far. ( I'd post screenshots but I haven't gotten the drivers etc installed on the test rig yet)
> 
> Batch is 1432
> 
> VID is 1.26 and it idles down to .8 volts.
> 
> Passed wprime 32 - 1.36 volts 4.9 ghz - 5 ghz needed 1.4 volts ( loaded voltages).
> Went to 5.2 ghz before blue screening on 1.4 volts. ( 1.4 set in bios, LLC high, no load whatsoever)
> 
> Way too early to tell what I can do as a fully stable OC, take the numbers above with a HUGE grain of salt. I should get some time in the next few days to put it through the paces, better hold off judgement until then.
> 
> Going to do a clean win 7 install etc , will take a little time to properly get it set up.
> 
> I'm thinking it will be very strong for validations and less than 100% load benchmarks , but may not be able to match the 9370 for maximum prime stable clockspeed. Time will tell if this proves to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> 
> looking forward to the screenies
Click to expand...

Re-ran them and transferred the SS with a pen drive just for you Gertie













EDIT: had the wrong wprime in there
here you go


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thank you for pounting out MAXXMEM for you RAM Benchmark on an AMD FX.
> 
> That's what you get tweaking with your (better than most of people's) RAM for moar than a year. I'm not gonna take that away from you.
> 
> Congrats.
> I can get a bandwith of 25GB/s at 1866 cas9 at 2200 CPU-NB and about 27GB/s if I run CPU-NB at 2600+ with FSB tweaks. Too small? Margin of error you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2133 cas9 RAM with 2670 CPU-NB would give out 30GB/s and much lower latencies than 1866. I guess that's also within margin of error huh?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say what my 2333 and 2400 MHz RAM scores though. As you see, my RAM is nothing compared to your Sammy.
> 
> Post your scores. I might get the urge to do AIDA later..


If you're tweaking the FSB, that may be why.

If you post RAM and cache bandwidth scores, *without* tweaking the FSB, taken from a *newer* AIDA64 with *BenchDLL 4.x*, and only change the CPU-NB, and the scores are higher, then I will gladly change my mind and retract my previous statements.

My Vishera is an older one from 2012. It's also in a backup system that doesn't overclock well because it has a poor cooler. I also only have G.skill Sniper 1866 RAM in it, and I'm not putting my Samsung in it. I can certainly do these tests later though, with the 1866mhz RAM.


----------



## Alastair

I am back up and running peeps!







Made my own 8pin ATX12V cable with 16AWG wire like you guys said I must.







I don't have sleeving around so yeah







I'll have to do that some other time. anyways, it was a finger slicing experience I don't hope to repeat. I am back to stress testing. I passed 4.8GHz IBT very high x10 with 1.5V. Now I am busy testing with 1.488V and she....... Dammit. Just froze out on run 5 of 10. Oh well.








The other day before the disaster happened I needed 1.512 for the same result. And I noticed my 12v reading on HW info fluctuated a bit. Tonight I tested it was rock solid. Is it possible that now that in have a direct line to the cpu instead of going through a faulty connection that the power is a bit cleaner and allowed me to use a bit lower voltage? Anyways! Some proofs









My temps. Because min/max values I feel don't tell the whole story.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am back up and running peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made my own 8pin ATX12V cable with 16AWG wire like you guys said I must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have sleeving around so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to do that some other time. anyways, it was a finger slicing experience I don't hope to repeat. I am back to stress testing. I passed 4.8GHz IBT very high x10 with 1.5V. Now I am busy testing with 1.488V and she....... Dammit. Just froze out on run 5 of 10. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day before the disaster happened I needed 1.512 for the same result. And I noticed my 12v reading on HW info fluctuated a bit. Tonight I tested it was rock solid. Is it possible that now that in have a direct line to the cpu instead of going through a faulty connection that the power is a bit cleaner and allowed me to use a bit lower voltage? Anyways! Some proofs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps. Because min/max values I feel don't tell the whole story.


Awesome.. I am down as I think my NB toasted.... I moved and now My sata ports only half work.. aka until data starts getting transferred


----------



## OldBarzo

@Alastair

What settings are you running at to get 4.8Ghz and are you using the Multi only or a combination of Multi/Base Clk?

I have not been able to get above 4.5 stable on the same board, but then I think it may be my particular 8350 as I have
tried it on 3 other boards for the same result:- 1. MSI 990FXA-GD65

2. Asus M5A97 Pro R2

3. Brand new MSI 970 Gaming (in actual fact this was the worst board as it would not Bench above 4.3
no matter what I tried and it definitely did not like Multi/Base clk combo at all)

Oldbarzo


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> If you're tweaking the FSB, that may be why.
> 
> If you post RAM and cache bandwidth scores, *without* tweaking the FSB, taken from a *newer* AIDA64 with *BenchDLL 4.x*, and only change the CPU-NB, and the scores are higher, then I will gladly change my mind and retract my previous statements.
> 
> My Vishera is an older one from 2012.
> 
> *It's also in a backup system that doesn't overclock well because it has a poor cooler*
> 
> *I also only have G.skill Sniper 1866 RAM in it, and I'm not putting my Samsung in it*. I can certainly do these tests later though, with the 1866mhz RAM.


Duh!

Do you realize that you have been giving out false and contradicting info on every post you make?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> *I used the same RAM I have now for the whole time I ran my Vishera.*
> 
> Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM" 2400mhz CL10. (That's a lot better than a lot of people here.)
> 
> And regardless, *OCing the CPU-NB NEVER gave any more performance*. It might give a tiny, imperceptible increase in L3 cache bandwidth but that's it. And in AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark, it was still *well within the margin of error and largely negated because of that anyway*.
> 
> Unlike SOME people, *I ran a Vishera for over a year with high speed RAM at 5ghz daily*. I also ran more than one Phenom II. And I've benchmarked them both for HWBOT and know them inside and out. Vishera is NOT like Phenom II, where overclocking the CPU-NB gave a huge boost to RAM and cache bandwidth and latency.
> 
> I'm not the only one saying this, look all over anandtech, look at major review sites, look on HWBOT *at maxxmem, and gosh... actually DO the testing yourself*. *CPU-NB on Bulldozer based chips give 1) no performance* and 2) makes your system unstable. *That's all it's good for*.


Summary:

1. I used the same RAM I have now for the whole time I ran my Vishera.

Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM" 2400mhz CL10. (That's a lot better than a lot of people here.)

_My Vishera is an older one from 2012.

I also only have G.skill Sniper 1866 RAM in it, and I'm not putting my Samsung in it._










2. Unlike SOME people, *I ran a Vishera for over a year with high speed RAM at 5ghz daily*

_It's also in a backup system that doesn't overclock well because it has a poor cooler_

















3. look on HWBOT *at maxxmem*, and gosh
























4. If you're tweaking the FSB, that may be why.

If you post RAM and cache bandwidth scores, *without* tweaking the FSB, taken from a *newer* AIDA64 with *BenchDLL 4.x*, and only change the CPU-NB, and the scores are higher, then I will gladly change my mind and retract my previous statements.

_Go pick a Giga Board and try 2400 via CPU-NB Multi. You'll see the point why FSB needs to be raised._

5. DO the testing yourself. CPU-NB on Bulldozer based chips give 1) no performance and 2) makes your system unstable. That's all it's good for

_No performance gains on your own tests. Not everyone's_


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Duh!
> 
> Do you realize that you have been giving out false and contradicting info on every post you make?
> 
> Summary:
> 
> 1. I used the same RAM I have now for the whole time I ran my Vishera.
> 
> Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM" 2400mhz CL10. (That's a lot better than a lot of people here.)
> 
> _My Vishera is an older one from 2012.
> 
> I also only have G.skill Sniper 1866 RAM in it, and I'm not putting my Samsung in it._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unlike SOME people, *I ran a Vishera for over a year with high speed RAM at 5ghz daily*
> 
> _It's also in a backup system that doesn't overclock well because it has a poor cooler_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. look on HWBOT *at maxxmem*, and gosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. If you're tweaking the FSB, that may be why.
> 
> If you post RAM and cache bandwidth scores, *without* tweaking the FSB, taken from a *newer* AIDA64 with *BenchDLL 4.x*, and only change the CPU-NB, and the scores are higher, then I will gladly change my mind and retract my previous statements.
> 
> _Go pick a Giga Board and try 2400 via CPU-NB Multi. You'll see the point why FSB needs to be raised._
> 
> 5. DO the testing yourself. CPU-NB on Bulldozer based chips give 1) no performance and 2) makes your system unstable. That's all it's good for
> 
> _No performance gains on your own tests. Not everyone's_


I have been reading these statements about fsb clocking. On my system, multiplier overclocking alone yields lower single threaded performance (cinebench). With a combiniation of fsb and multiplier, I do get about 10 more points on cinebench.

Chris


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys how much power can 18AWG wire handle at 12V. I am trying to replace the cables and stuff for my burnt out ATX 12V cable myself. However the old cable I had was 16AWG. The ones I got are 18AWG. Will the 18AWG be enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You want at least the same guage or heavier Alastair. Having a lighter wire in the middle will put you back in the same boat again with the 18AWG heating up from the current. SO I would say 16 or 14. This is for the extension or are you making a whole new lead from the PSU. Either way at least 16 guage.
Click to expand...

really wont matter as he will be more limited by the pins, the pins are designed to accept 18ga not 16, the only i know that take 16 well are the fat 4 pins
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this is just not 100% true
> this is true
> my chip has always ( and all chips i have owned ) like to be a few hundred mhz over my ram
> neurotix only used 1866, so he was already over it
> i have booted with 350 fsb so i probably coulda got it stable
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same RAM I have now for the whole time I ran my Vishera.
> 
> Samsung 30nm "Wonder RAM" 2400mhz CL10. (That's a lot better than a lot of people here.)
> 
> And regardless, OCing the CPU-NB NEVER gave any more performance. It might give a tiny, imperceptible increase in L3 cache bandwidth but that's it. And in AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark, it was still well within the margin of error and largely negated because of that anyway.
> 
> Unlike SOME people, I ran a Vishera for over a year with high speed RAM at 5ghz daily. I also ran more than one Phenom II. And I've benchmarked them both for HWBOT and know them inside and out. Vishera is NOT like Phenom II, where overclocking the CPU-NB gave a huge boost to RAM and cache bandwidth and latency.
> 
> I'm not the only one saying this, look all over anandtech, look at major review sites, look on HWBOT at maxxmem, and gosh... actually DO the testing yourself. CPU-NB on Bulldozer based chips give 1) no performance and 2) makes your system unstable. That's all it's good for.
Click to expand...

unlike MOST people i have run 2400 as long as i could, dont believe me look back through this thread although i am not much of a ram guy, at higher ram speeds as i explained it helps.

i never said the "helping" never ended, but in all the tests you posted, your ram was 1866, not 2400. where as mine is 2400, my scores are lower in physics then hurr in 3dm11 but that is due to the fact that i run 8gb sticks and he runs 4, also i can come close to his scores, they do help, day to day maybe not noticeably , benching yes,

also maxxmem is not a good tool for amd, as it is erroneous you have to use adia or other benches


----------



## mus1mus

I found a use for a high CPU-NB and RAM not limited to benching.

WinRAR baby!

Sure a couple of seconds cut off every minute of the Extraction and Compression time is not enough to give you too much joy, but it's there.


----------



## neurotix

So obviously some people can't read, or even be bothered to click my rig links in my sig.

I THOUGHT I made it quite clear. I ran my Vishera with 2400mhz Samsung RAM for the entire time *it was in my rig.* Big Red, as seen below. However, I switched to Intel because it's leagues ahead of AMD, and it's crappy chips from 2012 on a socket that's basically been around since 2008 (AM2) with no viable upgrade path that is barely competitive with Intel's first gen Cores from 2009. *And no enthusiast releases planned for the future.
*

The Vishera + CHVF is now in the rig "Blue", which is my girlfriend's system, which currently has 1866 RAM.

Again, for the entire time my FX-8350 was in my system, I ran it with 2400mhz RAM. All of the benchmarks I've been posting in this thread since fricken 2012 reflect that. (If you would actually be bothered to go back through the thread and look.)

Until you actually post







and run the benchmarks showing the increases and difference, just stop talking.

Oh, and learn to read.


----------



## neurotix

If you can't tell the difference between these, then don't say anything. They contain all the pertinent information you need concerning Northbridge speed and RAM speed and timings.

(Yes, I know the RAM is running single channel. My girlfriend put the board in and put them in the wrong slots. The cooler covers them and I don't care enough to take the heatsink off to get the RAM running dual channel. I highly doubt it matters anyway. I'm not willing to go through all that effort right now just for you people.)

Woohoo, marginally increased L3 cache performance. On a gimped L3 cache that isn't even a real L3 cache and makes no difference in performance. Seriously, ask the guys with the Vishera based Athlon 760ks in that club. They get the same benchmark scores without the L3 cache as the other real Vishera parts with it.

What actually matters, the RAM bandwidth and L1/L2 cache performance, is the same.


----------



## Mega Man

another one

here this is JUST done with JUST changing CPU/NB volts ..... NOTHING ELSE


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












lets see you match it, let alone come close.

please note i do not bench USELESS benches like maxxmem, which again. is USELESS ON AMD

as to the below some are 24/7 some arent
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6521591
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467

i have scored 9900 physics as well. but i am not in a give a poop mood to find it you want to search this thread.

it has already been said firestrike prefers low timings not high speed. so if you try to use that, i will point and laugh

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/949265
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1128677
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1164782
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1167159
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1167180
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1167226

please feel free to spread your false truths @ hwbot or in intel threads as i am sure they will be well received
 

just reread when you said... made me laugh, you seem to think cpu/nb major change is with cache, god that makes me laugh you obviously do not understand the point of ocing cpu/nb, it is for the difference in cpu to ram, at high ram speed not low like 1866 ... is it huge difference no, but benching, every little bit counts.... this is not phenom


----------



## neurotix

First of all, match it with what? My AMD or Intel setup? (Because my Intel setup absolutely destroys those scores.)

Second of all, what is your point? You posted 5 images of RAM benches from AIDA64 with the CPUNB at the same frequency, 2700mhz. RAM speed was the same too. But in some of them, the CPU is at a different frequency. What does that prove?

Do you understand how this works? In order to prove me wrong, you must do runs with the CPUNB frequency at stock, and then overclocked, and show the difference in RAM speed, as well as cache speed.







It needs to be a comparison. What you posted proves nothing. Learn how to benchmark properly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell the difference between these, then don't say anything. They contain all the pertinent information you need concerning Northbridge speed and RAM speed and timings.
> 
> (Yes, I know the RAM is running single channel. My girlfriend put the board in and put them in the wrong slots. The cooler covers them and I don't care enough to take the heatsink off to get the RAM running dual channel. I highly doubt it matters anyway. I'm not willing to go through all that effort right now just for you people.)
> 
> Woohoo, marginally increased L3 cache performance. On a gimped L3 cache that isn't even a real L3 cache and makes no difference in performance. Seriously, ask the guys with the Vishera based Athlon 760ks in that club. They get the same benchmark scores without the L3 cache as the other real Vishera parts with it.
> 
> What actually matters, the RAM bandwidth and L1/L2 cache performance, is the same.


Dude are you even serious in that test you run?

Single Channel?

And wow.
You just lost 3.5 nS on the latency. How is that a margin of error of sort?

Your 1866 CL 9-10-9-28 is nothing special as well. It is being fully driven by a 2200 MHz CPU-NB. So that bandwidth will not change even if you run your CPU-NB at 3000. You will only notice the Latency to go down.










Here: Pick the one you like from my DEAD SYSTEM. I am not yet at Home so deal with these first.

For you not to tell me about the effect of the FSB to CPU-NB and my Aida Scores, GIGABYTE UD3 rev 3 does not allow 2400 MHz on Multi alone.


Spoiler: HAVE FUN!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> First of all, match it with what? My AMD or Intel setup? (Because my Intel setup absolutely destroys those scores.)
> 
> Second of all, what is your point? You posted 5 images of RAM benches from AIDA64 with the CPUNB at the same frequency, 2700mhz. RAM speed was the same too. But in some of them, the CPU is at a different frequency. What does that prove?
> 
> Do you understand how this works? In order to prove me wrong, you must do runs with the CPUNB frequency at stock, and then overclocked, and show the difference in RAM speed, as well as cache speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be a comparison. What you posted proves nothing. Learn how to benchmark properly.


no i dont, since you cant see the difference between MINOR tweaks like voltage, you will never understand major tweaks like * insert blank here * everything you needed was in THOSE not other.

you threw down the challenge you failed your own challenge, and bring on your intel i will own that too.

and i wont even pull out my haswell



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2715982

i come prepared for introls.

if you think i ment your intel....


----------



## neurotix

Lol. Again, a bunch of disjointed benchmarks that make absolutely no sense and provide no clarity because they are not a simple comparison.

I can spell it out for you: Keep the RAM speed the same. Keep the HTT the same. Keep the CPU frequency the same. Then, run the test with the CPU-NB at stock. Next, run the test again with the CPUNB overclocked. Provide *only those two screenshots* showing the comparison between the two different CPUNB speeds in the most simple manner.

The above is exactly what I did, and it is irregardless of the RAM speed or the fact that it's single channel, because *I am not trying to get the highest RAM bandwidth score and gloat,* I am trying to illustrate the difference between RAM bandwidth vs CPU-NB speed.









Apparently, you simpletons cannot understand the difference between my benchmarks or why it matters. Have fun getting random BSODs, random mouse cursor lockups, more heat on your chip, and all the other negative consequences of overclocking the CPUNB and HTT link on Vishera. I can't stop you. But I've done enough tests, and enough benching (3 years worth, and top 200 in the US on hwbot: where's your cred?) to know that it doesn't improve performance.

Here's a tip: if you don't OC the CPUNB and HTT, and leave them at stock *as AMD recommends*, you increase the stability of the system, but more importantly, you increase the available headroom for overclocking the modules on the CPU. Anyone else reading this: this is why you can't get your Vishera stable at 5ghz.

I'm done. I don't have time for one sided conversations, lack of proof, talking to a brick wall, or people that are so stupid that they can't understand a simple comparison.

Consider this my last post; I don't have the time.


----------



## neurotix

That's not Haswell, that's Sandy Bridge-E. Haswell-E just came out and is the 5820k, 5930k and 5960X.

(It even says so in your screenshot.)

Anyone else reading can decide who they want to believe or not.

Have fun embarrassing yourself.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That's not Haswell, that's Sandy Bridge-E. Haswell-E just came out and is the 5820k, 5930k and 5960X.
> 
> (It even says so in your screenshot.)
> 
> Anyone else reading can decide who they want to believe or not.
> 
> Have fun embarrassing yourself.


So.. if i interject been running 5.1ghz for 2 years now and ram 2133 cas 8 bout the same time

My 200 buck processor and at the time 60 dollar ram for 8gigs with a 170 dollar board (came in a bundle with other ram i sold for 40 bucks) is still viable and i can game ( mind you i have 2x 280x cause the extra moneys i saved) is still holding well enough over your brand new has well that was how much more for the chip and how much more for the bored.. not saying its crap but i am saying that you see no difference in real world applications.. end of story.

Oh and if you want proof look at my postings and pictures over the past 2 years in this thread (come november itll be 2 year)

Wow you guys have been my family in ocin haha


----------



## Mega Man

@neurotix
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> First of all, match it with what? My AMD or Intel setup? (Because my Intel setup absolutely destroys those scores.)
> 
> Second of all, what is your point? You posted 5 images of RAM benches from AIDA64 with the CPUNB at the same frequency, 2700mhz. RAM speed was the same too. But in some of them, the CPU is at a different frequency. What does that prove?
> 
> Do you understand how this works? In order to prove me wrong, you must do runs with the CPUNB frequency at stock, and then overclocked, and show the difference in RAM speed, as well as cache speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be a comparison. What you posted proves nothing. Learn how to benchmark properly.
> 
> 
> 
> no i dont, since you cant see the difference between MINOR tweaks like voltage, you will never understand major tweaks like * insert blank here * everything you needed was in THOSE not other.
> 
> you threw down the challenge you failed your own challenge, and bring on your intel i will own that too.
> 
> and i wont even pull out my haswell
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2715982
> 
> i come prepared for introls.
> 
> if you think i ment your intel....
Click to expand...

i have only been playing with this since they came out, unlike you i didnt ditch them and kept playing here it is now getting a remodel 

unlike you i dont have the issue with BSOD... unless doing benches i was the first to push 1.7v on water on ocn that i can find, i was the one of the first to push my chip as hard as i have and i have yet to kill it, you want to know my credits? check this thread unlike you i have been here since near the beginning and i will stay here for a long time


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Lol. Again, a bunch of disjointed benchmarks that make absolutely no sense and provide no clarity because they are not a simple comparison.
> 
> I can spell it out for you: Keep the RAM speed the same. Keep the HTT the same. Keep the CPU frequency the same. Then, run the test with the CPU-NB at stock. Next, run the test again with the CPUNB overclocked. Provide *only those two screenshots* showing the comparison between the two different CPUNB speeds in the most simple manner.
> 
> The above is exactly what I did, and it is irregardless of the RAM speed or the fact that it's single channel, because *I am not trying to get the highest RAM bandwidth score and gloat,* I am trying to illustrate the difference between RAM bandwidth vs CPU-NB speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you simpletons cannot understand the difference between my benchmarks or why it matters. Have fun getting random BSODs, random mouse cursor lockups, more heat on your chip, and all the other negative consequences of overclocking the CPUNB and HTT link on Vishera. I can't stop you. But I've done enough tests, and enough benching (3 years worth, and top 200 in the US on hwbot: where's your cred?) to know that it doesn't improve performance.
> 
> Here's a tip: if you don't OC the CPUNB and HTT, and leave them at stock *as AMD recommends*, you increase the stability of the system, but more importantly, you increase the available headroom for overclocking the modules on the CPU. Anyone else reading this: this is why you can't get your Vishera stable at 5ghz.
> 
> I'm done. I don't have time for one sided conversations, lack of proof, talking to a brick wall, or people that are so stupid that they can't understand a simple comparison.
> 
> Consider this my last post; I don't have the time.


You can go anytime you want to.









Why can't I maintain the same FSB, CPU Freq, RAM, and changing only CPU-NB is very simple; I can only do it at 200 FSB. Not a case for Gigas

Wait later I will make you puke with the results.









Again, Your 1866 is mediocre.
Sammies are not done for 1866.
You can't even post one 5 GHz result from your own Vish. (are you kidding me?)
Your test is as sloppy as you get.

Here's a tip too, not everyone is like you!









And here's a little for you to come later, stock FSB does not mean higher OC headroom for everyone. I will let you taste reality on these chips.

What worked for you will not work for others. Same with what didn't work for you will work for others.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I know all chips are not created equal, but is that the lowest vcore you can run at 4.6ghz stable?
> 
> Mine runs stable at 4.6ghz on 1.35v.


Haven¨t tested


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Haven¨t tested


I was just wondering.. You may be surprised at how little vcore it may take... First thing I did was push it as hard and high of an OC as I could on stock vcore...


----------



## Alastair

Oh I also forgot to add. I took some readings with my thermal l gun nder the VRM heatsink. And here are the results. I think the fan is doing a good job since the heatsink is showing about 40C or so. To prove the naysayers who said that the fan wasn't doing much in its "along the heatsink" orientation vs a "top down" orientation. I dunno who the naysayer was. But it was a while ago.









VRM.


Heatsink


@OldBarzoI'll post some screen shots of my BIOS later to give you an idea when I am back from work. I use lots of additional cooling on my board to help with the heat. I have a VRM and a socket fan, I have heatsinks on the Digi+ drivers on the back of the board. And I took the thermal pad off under the VRM heatsink and put MX4 in there. But off hand I am using very high LLC (I can't seen to find the temps improvement that people like vs high. Under IBT temps are the same for me high vs very high LLC. But gaming High llc has lower temps) @ 1.5V FSB multi OC mix. 140% cpu current.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup, Single card physics sucks, no idea why this happens but it does.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642523
> 
> Highest Single Card score so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510
> 
> 
> 
> You have the low combined score bug.
> 
> Oh, AMD.
Click to expand...

Its not a bug...

It the way the combined test utilizes the CPU, Physics uses logical cores and Combined uses "physical" cores.

Basically the combined test will never use more than 4 cores on an AMD FX 8 core simply because Futuremark doesnt recognize it as such.

It sucks yes vut I seriously doubt Futuremark will ever change it.

And Hurricane? The physics scores were low for that clock due to the fact I was running a single card, if I turn crossfire on then Physics goes up.

Ive provide some benches later for it.

And its NOT PhysX, whoever was thinking that should read it better.


----------



## mus1mus

How do you point the gun to the VRM??


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How do you point the gun to the VRM??


sorry I made an error. Not the VRM's but the chokes next to them. The heatsink sort of hangs over the chokes so I can get a reading from the chokes and caps there and sort of guess that they are indicative of VRM temps. (which of course they might not be at all.) but it's certainly better than the 80+C I was getting running fanless at the same clock speed (with more voltage)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How do you point the gun to the VRM??
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> sorry I made an error. Not the VRM's but the chokes next to them. The heatsink sort of hangs over the chokes so I can get a reading from the chokes and caps there and sort of guess that they are indicative of VRM temps. (which of course they might not be at all.) but it's certainly better than the 80+C I was getting running fallers at the same clock speed (with more voltage)
Click to expand...









All Good.

That's quite a good improvement indeed..

Mine went down as well.. From the 70s low to high 50s. But that is because of the ambient these past few days.

My Rig tasted what it's like to be in the sub-30s. I was able to push more Vs and still pull out less Cs.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How do you point the gun to the VRM??
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> sorry I made an error. Not the VRM's but the chokes next to them. The heatsink sort of hangs over the chokes so I can get a reading from the chokes and caps there and sort of guess that they are indicative of VRM temps. (which of course they might not be at all.) but it's certainly better than the 80+C I was getting running fallers at the same clock speed (with more voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Good.
> 
> That's quite a good improvement indeed..
> 
> Mine went down as well.. From the 70s low to high 50s. But that is because of the ambient these past few days.
> 
> My Rig tasted what it's like to be in the sub-30s. I was able to push more Vs and still pull out less Cs.
Click to expand...

yeah when I first got this chip and mobo I ran fanless on the VRM and also no backside socket fan. Temps were 80C+ for the chokes there at 4.8GHz @1.525V back in the day. After that i decided to ho mad with fans and cooling.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I was just wondering.. You may be surprised at how little vcore it may take... First thing I did was push it as hard and high of an OC as I could on stock vcore...


Have to test when i have time, i have tofix one laptop to friend, and i trade that to bottle of pastil liquor


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... whats with the post necromancy... that specific topic kinda needs to stay dead...its for the good of the thread...
> 
> and what is it with people using odd ram configs... 4-8-16-32-64-128, no clue why someone would try 6 or 12 :/
> eh.. stick with 16awg the lower the number the thicker and bigger the wire gauge. the thicker and bigger the wire the more power and amperage it can carry, you could be setting yourself up for another burn out dropping an AWG
> ya mean these?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837201
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837396
> There are intricacies about this set up. CHVFZ its hard to take settings from this board and expect them to work on any other... even the saber kitty has trouble replicating settings and results when you've got a CHVFz opened up.
> 
> with these FX chip is not always a more is better.. (not everything is vcore related LMAO ) there is alot of balance to be had.
> 
> ALSO, something Sgt. bilko knows about as well is the *Two graphics card physic buff*
> I wasn't running SLI as it was a 780 ti + 680 but i've noticed when using two card, weather or not both are used, cpu based scores increase.
> 
> When I rerun with one card i doubt i would break 10250 physics.
> 
> Getting back to the Balance aspect. Memory speed and Cpu/nb kinda go hand in hand.
> 
> there was a reason i dropped 200mhz off my cpu/nb from my 24/7 oc, also there was also a reason i dropped 400mhz on my ram.
> 
> Firestrike doesn't care for fast ram, it want low latency ram. 3DM11 I'd leave it where it was. it likes faster ram.
> 
> In my experiance, I don't see the point of going over 2700mhz on the cpu/nb unless you are trying to nail much higher frequencies like 2600+mhz on ram.
> considering i need pretty much 1.4volts in bios for my cpu to run 2700mhz and 2400mhz found it was an exponential scale after that(think vcore voltwall)
> 
> if you are running @ 2000mhz ram like i was you don't need much higher then stock to achieve good scores. 2500mhz works well with 2000mhz ram.
> 
> most of these timing were actually Auto'd as i dind't care to tweak them from my 24/7 2400mhz ram.
> 
> All i did was took my 24/7 overclock tweaked a few things for different values hit the multi a few times and just kept raising vcore.
> 
> Also taking into account each chip is different, my chip doesn't want to do much more then 4.65 full stable (at-least under my cooling), but she benches real purdy like


Proper explanation Flail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes exactly, those scores.
> 
> hmm i wonder why the crosshair formulaZ is that much of an better board, could it be that the extra 4pin connector delivers that little power to the CPU so that it overclocks better?
> 
> So you are saying that physics scores increase with multiple GPU's? Are you not confusing physX with physics? those 2 are way different, what i know is that nvidia has an dedicated chip for physX and physics is only done by CPU but like i said, that is what i know of it so i could be wrong tho. I do know that you can set physX to auto CPU or GPU.
> 
> I know that multiple GPU's score higher in graphics for obvious reasons but didn't know about physics as well. If its true what you say than how is it possible that i get such high scores with an relatively weak GPU compare to you?
> 
> It is not that i am jealous about your scores and that you beat me but i find it kinda strange that the scores vary that much.


I keep lolling about your firestrike hype.
And trying to smart off Flail.
That man has his theory covered and knows what he is doing.

Like he said, more is not better.
Make it stable and balanced.

And about the board. There is more to it then just connectors on it.
Even when you compare a Foxconn with a Crosshair you can say: it is pretty similar right?








It's what's under the hood that counts.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Proper explanation Flail
> I keep lolling about your firestrike hype.
> And trying to smart off Flail.
> That man has his theory covered and knows what he is doing.
> 
> Like he said, more is not better.
> Make it stable and balanced.
> 
> And about the board. There is more to it then just connectors on it.
> Even when you compare a Foxconn with a Crosshair you can say: it is pretty similar right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what's under the hood that counts.


Yep he is one of the knowledgeable dudes here and i didn't try to off smart him.
I know more is not better but like i said, i was trying to see how much i can get from this board, how high FSB, CPU/NB etc. and i must say it doesn't disappoint.

Yes there are A LOT more to it than connectors only, i know that. The UD5 is on par with the Sabertooth if not better at some points. The Asus has 5 years warranty yes so? Gigabyte has 3 years and has outstanding warranty policy and i even have the gigabyte dude's sell number.

I mean, there is more to it than ''whats under the hood'' service and quality is just as important than only performance. I mean, Asus RMA department is a nightmare and if you are one of the lucky ones you see your board again if it doesn't disappear in their stock houses witch can take weeks to discover where it went bad.

Luckily i get my UD5 today so i can test it against the Sabertooth


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Proper explanation Flail
> I keep lolling about your firestrike hype.
> And trying to smart off Flail.
> That man has his theory covered and knows what he is doing.
> 
> Like he said, more is not better.
> Make it stable and balanced.
> 
> And about the board. There is more to it then just connectors on it.
> Even when you compare a Foxconn with a Crosshair you can say: it is pretty similar right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what's under the hood that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep he is one of the knowledgeable dudes here and i didn't try to off smart him.
> I know more is not better but like i said, i was trying to see how much i can get from this board, how high FSB, CPU/NB etc. and i must say it doesn't disappoint.
> 
> Yes there are A LOT more to it than connectors only, i know that. The UD5 is on par with the Sabertooth if not better at some points. The Asus has 5 years warranty yes so? Gigabyte has 3 years and has outstanding warranty policy and i even have the gigabyte dude's sell number.
> 
> I mean, there is more to it than ''whats under the hood'' service and quality is just as important than only performance. I mean, Asus RMA department is a nightmare and if you are one of the lucky ones you see your board again if it doesn't disappear in their stock houses witch can take weeks to discover where it went bad.
> 
> Luckily i get my UD5 today so i can test it against the Sabertooth
Click to expand...

Customer Service is region dependant as well, important to remember that.

And i can't get 3DMark working properly so you'll just have to take me word for this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> eh... whats with the post necromancy... that specific topic kinda needs to stay dead...its for the good of the thread...
> 
> and what is it with people using odd ram configs... 4-8-16-32-64-128, no clue why someone would try 6 or 12 :/
> eh.. stick with 16awg the lower the number the thicker and bigger the wire gauge. the thicker and bigger the wire the more power and amperage it can carry, you could be setting yourself up for another burn out dropping an AWG
> *ya mean these?*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837201
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/39800_100#post_22837396
> There are intricacies about this set up. CHVFZ its hard to take settings from this board and expect them to work on any other... even the saber kitty has trouble replicating settings and results when you've got a CHVFz opened up.
> 
> with these FX chip is not always a more is better.. (not everything is vcore related LMAO ) there is alot of balance to be had.
> 
> ALSO, something Sgt. bilko knows about as well is the *Two graphics card physic buff*
> I wasn't running SLI as it was a 780 ti + 680 but i've noticed when using two card, weather or not both are used, cpu based scores increase.
> 
> When I rerun with one card i doubt i would break 10250 physics.
> 
> Getting back to the Balance aspect. Memory speed and Cpu/nb kinda go hand in hand.
> 
> there was a reason i dropped 200mhz off my cpu/nb from my 24/7 oc, also there was also a reason i dropped 400mhz on my ram.
> 
> Firestrike doesn't care for fast ram, it want low latency ram. 3DM11 I'd leave it where it was. it likes faster ram.
> 
> In my experiance, I don't see the point of going over 2700mhz on the cpu/nb unless you are trying to nail much higher frequencies like 2600+mhz on ram.
> considering i need pretty much 1.4volts in bios for my cpu to run 2700mhz and 2400mhz found it was an exponential scale after that(think vcore voltwall)
> 
> if you are running @ 2000mhz ram like i was you don't need much higher then stock to achieve good scores. 2500mhz works well with 2000mhz ram.
> 
> most of these timing were actually Auto'd as i dind't care to tweak them from my 24/7 2400mhz ram.
> 
> All i did was took my 24/7 overclock tweaked a few things for different values hit the multi a few times and just kept raising vcore.
> 
> Also taking into account each chip is different, my chip doesn't want to do much more then 4.65 full stable (at-least under my cooling),
> 
> 
> but she benches real purdy like
> 
> 
> 
> Yes exactly, those scores.
> 
> hmm i wonder why the crosshair formulaZ is that much of an better board, could it be that the extra 4pin connector delivers that little power to the CPU so that it overclocks better?
> 
> So you are saying that physics scores increase with multiple GPU's? Are you not confusing physX with physics? those 2 are way different, what i know is that nvidia has an dedicated chip for physX and physics is only done by CPU but like i said, that is what i know of it so i could be wrong tho. I do know that you can set physX to auto CPU or GPU.
> 
> I know that multiple GPU's score higher in graphics for obvious reasons but didn't know about physics as well. If its true what you say than how is it possible that i get such high scores with an relatively weak GPU compare to you?
> 
> It is not that i am jealous about your scores and that you beat me but i find it kinda strange that the scores vary that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well my 4 pin is attached, forgot bout it until you mentioned it.. had to check. its ram performance that the chvfz excels.
> 
> I know 3dm doesn't use physX, but having the second 16x populated seems to boost cpu performance for some unknown reason. Bilko running non crossfire with both cards in there has also seen this occurrence.
> 
> Silicone is grown.. that is how there can be so much variance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup, Single card physics sucks, no idea why this happens but it does.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642523
> 
> Highest Single Card score so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physics seems low with that clock Sgt. There must be something off.
> 
> I have only one card and at 5Ghz i get 9800.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The bolded part is what Flail was talking about, When i run Crossfire and Single GPU at the same clocks my Physics score is higher in Crossfire, still don't understand why this happens and if it only happens to the CVF/z or not


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Customer Service is region dependant as well, important to remember that.
> 
> And i can't get 3DMark working properly so you'll just have to take me word for this:
> The bolded part is what Flail was talking about, When i run Crossfire and Single GPU at the same clocks my Physics score is higher in Crossfire, still don't understand why this happens and if it only happens to the CVF/z or not


That doesn't matter, they sell over the world so the service should be the same no matter where you're from. And if its true what you say, why does Corsair seems to do just fine on RMA? I a live in Holland and they send me 2 replacement parts within 4days!! 4days! And they are from California for crying out loud.

No man, some people are way too easy to satisfy IMO.

Whats with 3Dmark? you getting errors or such? I had the same problem and deleted the ''Futuremark SystemInfo'' file and run ccleaner, that did the trick for me while getting errors.

Yes i understand what Flail said but i never had SLI or multiple GPU's setups let alone heard from it happening. That doesn't take a way that its interesting that is perhaps only occurs on the CVF/z

Can it be that it only occurs with AMD GPU's?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That doesn't matter, they sell over the world so the service should be the same no matter where you're from. And if its true what you say, why does Corsair seems to do just fine on RMA? I a live in Holland and they send me 2 replacement parts within 4days!! 4days! And they are from California for crying out loud.
> 
> No man, some people are way too easy to satisfy IMO.
> 
> Whats with 3Dmark? you getting errors or such? I had the same problem and deleted the ''Futuremark SystemInfo'' file and run ccleaner, that did the trick for me while getting errors.
> 
> Yes i understand what Flail said but i never had SLI or multiple GPU's setups let alone heard from it happening. That doesn't take a way that its interesting that is perhaps only occurs on the CVF/z
> 
> Can it be that it only occurs with AMD GPU's?


One example of Customer Service I'll use is EA.

EA help in the US sucks in my experience, very rare for me to get an issue sorted out with them

EA Denmark on the other hand is epic, very helpful and every time i called they fixed the problem within 2 hours.

Just because a company sells globally doesn't mean the Customer Service is the same standard everywhere, get what i mean?

And with 3Dmark i'm getting a time measurement error which is somewhat annoying but doesn't matter really.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> One example of Customer Service I'll use is EA.
> 
> EA help in the US sucks in my experience, very rare for me to get an issue sorted out with them
> 
> EA Denmark on the other hand is epic, very helpful and every time i called they fixed the problem within 2 hours.
> 
> Just because a company sells globally doesn't mean the Customer Service is the same standard everywhere, get what i mean?
> 
> And with 3Dmark i'm getting a time measurement error which is somewhat annoying but doesn't matter really.


Yes i perfectly understand what you are revering to but to me that is unacceptable.

I mean, its kinda annoying that you have to send the defective part to Denmark in order to have proper service lol Thats like Phillips products that come from Holland and when i have to do an repair i have to send it to America in order to get the job done.

I had the same stuff with Asus Netherlands when my notebook breaks down every month orso. It took 8 weeks to get it back!!! 8 frecking weeks man! I filed an complaint and i had to send my other notebook back and within one week i had a new one witch were much better! Look, if people don't complain about issues like that they are never going to solve it.


----------



## crazymania88

I am with 4690K now guys, I've sold my FX8320.
Have fun, I am on Devil's Canyon owners thread


----------



## Alastair

Oh and also. I don't know how. But my throttling point is back up to 75C on the socket again like it used to be I dunno how that works?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am with 4690K now guys, I've sold my FX8320.
> Have fun, I am on Devil's Canyon owners thread


Traitor! Off with his head!


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Traitor! Off with his head!


Lol









I am more happy with gaming performance, less happy with everything else








It would be better if I didn't need money and kept FX8320 with 4690K, beside gaming 4690K is nothing against my old FX.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Traitor! Off with his head!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more happy with gaming performance, less happy with everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better if I didn't need money and kept FX8320 with 4690K, beside gaming 4690K is nothing against my old FX.
Click to expand...

Looking at your old rig i'd say a decent mobo and maybe cooler would have got you back up to a good performance level


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Definately the ram if you can. It's running CL11 at 1333, that's way to slow. If you post up the SPD tab from CPUz maybe someone can give you some pointers. I would at least set it to 1600 CL8 or 1866 CL9 and go from there
> 
> 
> 
> there is just one problem, not sure how stable those are on 1600mhz, gskill's are maby max 1600mhz, i would use my kingston hyperX blue what can reach 1333mhz->1866mhz but last time i wasnt able to get both work, so i have to test those more
> 
> But, here we go
> 
> i hope this help enought
Click to expand...

If it were me Gereti I would set the CL9 1333 profile for the ram timings then up the voltage to 1.6 or 1.65v and set them to 1600 and see if they'll work. If that goes well I would tweak them further . Ram tweaking takes a lot of patience and a seperate OS if you're looking for serious numbers. Crashing from ram can really mess up your operating system in a hurry. I would suggest if the 1600 works at CL9 , download AMD OD . It'll let you tweak ram in windows which is very convenient.

EDIT I just realized you have a mixed set of ram there and firstly you should use one or the other but if both are needed at least put them in the right slots. Put the G.Skill in slots 2 and 4 and the kingston in 1 and 3 then at least they have a chance of running dual channel. If it were me I'd get a decent 2x4Gb set of CL9 1866 G.Skills and sell the others. You might get lucky and they'll run together but sometimes it just causes problems.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Lol. Again, a bunch of disjointed benchmarks that make absolutely no sense and provide no clarity because they are not a simple comparison.
> 
> I can spell it out for you: Keep the RAM speed the same. Keep the HTT the same. Keep the CPU frequency the same. Then, run the test with the CPU-NB at stock. Next, run the test again with the CPUNB overclocked. Provide *only those two screenshots* showing the comparison between the two different CPUNB speeds in the most simple manner.


Here: So you'd shut up on what you think you knew.

I'm providing you with a lot of screenies for you to digest rather than inflict misguided information over the internet!

First up: 2143 RAM at 229 FSB AT 4940 CPU;

Run 1.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Run 2.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Run 3.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Too little GAIN?
Look at the Write and Copy Speeds and the rest of the Latencies.

Next up, I upped the FSB so I can give out more CPU-NB comparison.

Run 1.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Run 2.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Run 3.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I hope you can see what I can see.

At 2133 RAM or 2143 as indicated, CPU-NB past 2400 can already outpace the RAM Bandwidth. Or let me say this CLEAR; *It has saturated the RAM Bandwidth that going 2670 CPU-NB produced less dramatic result as the jump from 2290 to 2400!*

How little do your 1866 need to be outrun by the CPU-NB?









Now to prove the point, let's set the RAM Higher.

Cue in 2333 RAM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








And why not 2400??









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Do they matter or not?








Quote:


> The above is exactly what I did, and it is irregardless of the RAM speed or the fact that it's single channel, because *I am not trying to get the highest RAM bandwidth score and gloat,* I am trying to illustrate the difference between RAM bandwidth vs CPU-NB speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apparently, you simpletons cannot understand the difference between my benchmarks or why it matters.* *Have fun getting random BSODs, random mouse cursor lockups, more heat on your chip, and all the other negative consequences of overclocking the CPUNB and HTT link on Vishera. I can't stop you.* But I've done enough tests, and enough benching (3 years worth, and top 200 in the US on hwbot: where's your cred?) to know that it doesn't improve performance.


Look at the above results. You are so full of your self and only believes in your own RIGGED tests!

Quote:


> Here's a tip: if you don't OC the CPUNB and HTT, and leave them at stock *as AMD recommends*, you increase the stability of the system, but more importantly, you increase the available headroom for overclocking the modules on the CPU. Anyone else reading this: this is why you can't get your Vishera stable at 5ghz.


Opps? Wanna see a proof?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Even with a 1.6 Vcore, 30s on the ambient, I am maintaining my temps within the limits. Where's yours? Do you even know how to deal with that Voltage?










Quote:


> I'm done. I don't have time for one sided conversations, lack of proof, talking to a brick wall, or people that are so stupid that they can't understand a simple comparison.
> 
> Consider this my last post; I don't have the time.


The above shows you were you lack the knowledge of.














and the balls.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it were me Gereti I would set the CL9 1333 profile for the ram timings then up the voltage to 1.6 or 1.65v and set them to 1600 and see if they'll work. If that goes well I would tweak them further . Ram tweaking takes a lot of patience and a seperate OS if you're looking for serious numbers. Crashing from ram can really mess up your operating system in a hurry. I would suggest if the 1600 works at CL9 , download AMD OD . It'll let you tweak ram in windows which is very convenient.
> 
> EDIT I just realized you have a mixed set of ram there and firstly you should use one or the other but if both are needed at least put them in the right slots. Put the G.Skill in slots 2 and 4 and the kingston in 1 and 3 then at least they have a chance of running dual channel. If it were me I'd get a decent 2x4Gb set of CL9 1866 G.Skills and sell the others. You might get lucky and they'll run together but sometimes it just causes problems.


Another thing to add is what the rated voltage is for those, however.. a new set of RAM would be benificial.. you can pick up Tridents for 110 in the US at Cas 9 or 10 2133 which is LARGELY faster.

I see he is in Finland.. well I don't know the prices there


----------



## Johan45

I'm not sure what you guys are going on about but CPU_NB plays a huge role in performance the higher you set it the better you will score, plain and simple sure at some point the returns diminish but they're still there certainly in cache and memory latency and throughput.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm not sure what you guys are going on about but CPU_NB plays a huge role in performance the higher you set it the better you will score, plain and simple sure at some point the returns diminish but they're still there certainly in cache and memory latency and throughput.








It isn't as big of a thing as you think.. Especially when you are battling stability.. the ifferences in the numbers is cause I pulled my tests from a wile ago.. look at the version of AIDA and you will see that.. otherwise.. with only 2400 CPUNB I achieve about the same results as you which is not a high bump at all.. the difference comes with the clock and higher frequency you have on the ram


----------



## Johan45

I don't know what's up with that last test but it looks completely whacked. That must have been bugged, there's no way you got a 35ns latency with a Vischera core CPU. That's even better than my 4770K at 37ns


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know what's up with that last test but it looks completely whacked. That must have been bugged, there's no way you got a 35ns latency with a Vischera core CPU. That's even better than my 4770K at 37ns


Different versions, Not whacked just with the newer things where updated to be more accurate.. look at the color scheme and version number


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ok guys,

I see that you are all over-clocking using the CPU FSB with a low CPU Multiplier, can someone give me a short and simple advantage so I can understand why.

As a newbie I've been sticking to just the multiplier and altering the voltage to get stable, I haven't started to over-clock my ram and am just concentrating on a stable high over-clock.



I spent my time trying to increase my score in things like Cinebench as well as the usual benchmarks and if I can gain something in the games I play I would certainly have a go at changing the way I overclock.



I know we newbies can be a nuisance but its thanks to you guys that I have managed to overclock past 5000.MHz at all.

Mike The Owl


----------



## Johan45

Ha , you got me, ver2 vs ver4 I see it now. Man I was like *** there's no effin way.









@Mike, for me I think it's parly just a hold over from the old days before unlocked multis and it's just something I'm used to. Even now when benching there are many CPUs that can only be clocked this way. This also allows you to set specific ram/NB frequencies that are at the limit of what your system can do.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I see that you are all over-clocking using the CPU FSB with a low CPU Multiplier, can someone give me a short and simple advantage so I can understand why.
> 
> As a newbie I've been sticking to just the multiplier and altering the voltage to get stable, I haven't started to over-clock my ram and am just concentrating on a stable high over-clock.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent my time trying to increase my score in things like Cinebench as well as the usual benchmarks and if I can gain something in the games I play I would certainly have a go at changing the way I overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I know we newbies can be a nuisance but its thanks to you guys that I have managed to overclock past 5000.MHz at all.
> 
> Mike The Owl


Overclocking VIA FSB will clock all components on your motherboard when you bump it up.. the trick is that you need to make sure that everything stays in check within the voltage and check stability of everything when you do.. normally a bum of 20-30 FSB isn't going to cause instability unless its RAM thats causing the issue.

I prefer it the that way so you get the most optimization

When I clock I follow this:

Clock CPU as high as possible with thermal limits making sure stability, with Multi.. writw down voltages
Clock ram to a decent frequency (normally I go with as high as I can go per the latency) write that information down

set everything back and start adjusting the FSB as you know the 2 main components, make sure you keep HT and CPU/NB about the same until you know you are stable then you can play with bumping those up.

check balance adjust voltage check balance wash repeat


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I see that you are all over-clocking using the CPU FSB with a low CPU Multiplier, can someone give me a short and simple advantage so I can understand why.
> 
> As a newbie I've been sticking to just the multiplier and altering the voltage to get stable, I haven't started to over-clock my ram and am just concentrating on a stable high over-clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent my time trying to increase my score in things like Cinebench as well as the usual benchmarks and if I can gain something in the games I play I would certainly have a go at changing the way I overclock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we newbies can be a nuisance but its thanks to you guys that I have managed to overclock past 5000.MHz at all.
> 
> Mike The Owl


Hey dude

if u want a honest answer...get some new ram

im getting these this week

then my 1866 hyper beasts are up for sale


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey dude
> 
> if u want a honest answer...get some new ram
> 
> im getting these this week
> 
> then my 1866 hyper beasts are up for sale


Link me dem beast.. may have you ship to the US


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hey dude
> 
> if u want a honest answer...get some new ram
> 
> im getting these this week
> 
> then my 1866 hyper beasts are up for sale


Ah my favourite store CCL, those guys have been a bit fed up with me taking broken thing back lately, but never a quibble , "Bloody good service you chaps"


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ah my favourite store CCL, those guys have been a bit fed up with me taking broken thing back lately, but never a quibble , "Bloody good service you chaps"


i done this for a few tings lol, i wasnt happy with advice really and was told alot of lies so they took en back

just gotta watch who u dealing with


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> One example of Customer Service I'll use is EA.
> 
> EA help in the US sucks in my experience, very rare for me to get an issue sorted out with them
> 
> EA Denmark on the other hand is epic, very helpful and every time i called they fixed the problem within 2 hours.
> 
> Just because a company sells globally doesn't mean the Customer Service is the same standard everywhere, get what i mean?
> 
> And with 3Dmark i'm getting a time measurement error which is somewhat annoying but doesn't matter really.


I totally agree.
Myself I actually have pretty bad experience with Gigabyte Custom Service, and I am also from Holland.

Asus seems to be worse where we live compared to other countries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i perfectly understand what you are revering to but to me that is unacceptable.
> 
> I mean, its kinda annoying that you have to send the defective part to Denmark in order to have proper service lol Thats like Phillips products that come from Holland and when i have to do an repair i have to send it to America in order to get the job done.
> 
> I had the same stuff with Asus Netherlands when my notebook breaks down every month orso. It took 8 weeks to get it back!!! 8 frecking weeks man! I filed an complaint and i had to send my other notebook back and within one week i had a new one witch were much better! Look, if people don't complain about issues like that they are never going to solve it.


It is sad, I agree. But it is also true.

Corsair is indeed my fav.

And like you said. I actually had my board(Gigabyte) sent to Germany for repairs which took about 5 weeks. And on top of that the problem wasen't solved when I got it back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am with 4690K now guys, I've sold my FX8320.
> Have fun, I am on Devil's Canyon owners thread


R.I.P.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it were me Gereti I would set the CL9 1333 profile for the ram timings then up the voltage to 1.6 or 1.65v and set them to 1600 and see if they'll work. If that goes well I would tweak them further . Ram tweaking takes a lot of patience and a seperate OS if you're looking for serious numbers. Crashing from ram can really mess up your operating system in a hurry. I would suggest if the 1600 works at CL9 , download AMD OD . It'll let you tweak ram in windows which is very convenient.
> 
> EDIT I just realized you have a mixed set of ram there and firstly you should use one or the other but if both are needed at least put them in the right slots. Put the G.Skill in slots 2 and 4 and the kingston in 1 and 3 then at least they have a chance of running dual channel. If it were me I'd get a decent 2x4Gb set of CL9 1866 G.Skills and sell the others. You might get lucky and they'll run together but sometimes it just causes problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Another thing to add is what the rated voltage is for those, however.. a new set of RAM would be benificial.. you can pick up Tridents for 110 in the US at Cas 9 or 10 2133 which is LARGELY faster.
> 
> I see he is in Finland.. well I don't know the prices there


2x4gb 1866mhz/2133mhz/2400mhz pay's 80-85€, and i dont have those money so :/

waiting chrismas...


----------



## Johan45

Well you can always try my suggestions and get a bit more out of what you have. It will run faster than what it is right now I'm sure of that. But put them in proper pairs first. Same ram in the same coloured slots.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I see that you are all over-clocking using the CPU FSB with a low CPU Multiplier, can someone give me a short and simple advantage so I can understand why.
> 
> As a newbie I've been sticking to just the multiplier and altering the voltage to get stable, I haven't started to over-clock my ram and am just concentrating on a stable high over-clock.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent my time trying to increase my score in things like Cinebench as well as the usual benchmarks and if I can gain something in the games I play I would certainly have a go at changing the way I overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I know we newbies can be a nuisance but its thanks to you guys that I have managed to overclock past 5000.MHz at all.
> 
> Mike The Owl


Overclocking is just a game of luck and patience.

But answer your questions, you must first know where your CPU tops at with multi. Some chips can simply OC via multi like hell. Mine would simply reboot past 4.8 on multi. No way to clock it higher but to introduce FSB into the mix.

I was able to reach 5.1 I guess. Benchable. But the Voltage it requires goes sky high. And my system wouldnt just go past 1.7 at the bios.

Fiddling with FSB as a fine tuning trick will be my rec. If you are able to reach 5GHz via multi alone, try FSB tweaks to see if you can squeeze more.

And ashers is right. Stay inbound to known good values your system is comfortable with..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm just waiting on fittings and hose to ship and I'll have my 8320 cooled by 520mm of rad space... hopefully that'll keep the temps down


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> [I was able to reach 5.1 I guess. Benchable. But the Voltage it requires goes sky high. And my system wouldnt just go past 1.7 at the bios.
> 
> ..


Are you saying you couldn't add more than 1.7v in BIOS, ?? Not sure what you are saying there.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Overclocking is just a game of luck and patience.
> 
> But answer your questions, you must first know where your CPU tops at with multi. Some chips can simply OC via multi like hell. Mine would simply reboot past 4.8 on multi. No way to clock it higher but to introduce FSB into the mix.
> 
> I was able to reach 5.1 I guess. Benchable. But the Voltage it requires goes sky high. And my system wouldnt just go past 1.7 at the bios.
> 
> Fiddling with FSB as a fine tuning trick will be my rec. If you are able to reach 5GHz via multi alone, try FSB tweaks to see if you can squeeze more.
> 
> And ashers is right. Stay inbound to known good values your system is comfortable with..


Cheers Mus1mus,

I can get it to boot at 5.2 just using the multiplier at 26 but it wont bench so not stable!

5.1 on the multiplier 26.5 is stable, its hot but I'm in England and Autumn ( Fall) is here along with rain and cold weather so I will try FSB tuning at lower CPU multiplier but will need to get some better ram as Gurtie says. The cheapo ram I have at the moment does not like to be over-clocked ( nor does it like high voltage , I've already blown two sticks!)

Thank you all for the explanations , I understand a little better now.









Mike The Owl


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well you can always try my suggestions and get a bit more out of what you have. It will run faster than what it is right now I'm sure of that. But put them in proper pairs first. Same ram in the same coloured slots.


But but... i have already those on same coloured slot's, kingston's on black and gskill's on red one's :/


----------



## Johan45

Ok that's all good then Gereti not all boards are the same. I just saw slot one and three and for most Asus boards that one channel. That's why I said same coloured slots the next time. Sometimes I forget about small differences in boards.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you saying you couldn't add more than 1.7v in BIOS, ?? Not sure what you are saying there.


Actually yes..

With the sabertooth if you turn off the monitoring in the BIOS then up the voltage you can actually get quite high.. over 1.8.. But I pushed 1.8v through my chip to hit 5.4 such a bad clocker sigh... but you can go that far pretty crazy stuff


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Customer Service is region dependant as well, important to remember that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And i can't get 3DMark working properly so you'll just have to take me word for this:
> The bolded part is what Flail was talking about, When i run Crossfire and Single GPU at the same clocks my Physics score is higher in Crossfire, still don't understand why this happens and if it only happens to the CVF/z or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter, they sell over the world so the service should be the same no matter where you're from.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And if its true what you say, why does Corsair seems to do just fine on RMA? I a live in Holland and they send me 2 replacement parts within 4days!! 4days! And they are from California for crying out loud.
> 
> No man, some people are way too easy to satisfy IMO.
> 
> Whats with 3Dmark? you getting errors or such? I had the same problem and deleted the ''Futuremark SystemInfo'' file and run ccleaner, that did the trick for me while getting errors.
> 
> Yes i understand what Flail said but i never had SLI or multiple GPU's setups let alone heard from it happening. That doesn't take a way that its interesting that is perhaps only occurs on the CVF/z
> 
> Can it be that it only occurs with AMD GPU's?
Click to expand...

Because these companies don't have business licenses in all regions they sell in to own a store front and have a center, so to give support they sub-contract tech centers to look after there RMA's in regions that they don't own centers in.

My asus RMA experience (7 or 8 items RMA'd so far between work and me, just this year alone) couldn't be any more different.. I walk-in Sign the sheet, and get a phone call 3-5 days later. Pick it up the day i get the phone call.

Asus OWNS the RMA center I use. They are not the subcontracted nightmare centers you hear stories about on this sight. (the walk in ONLY centers are Asus owned), if you can mail them a package, they are sub contracted. Simple as that (with asus that is).

eh... I wasn't using AMD Gpus at the time. I can do some testing later with a soound card and a NIC card to see if having that slot populated with something other then a gpu will give you the buff.

I don't have another board to test weather its a CHVFZ only thing... but i doubt it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually yes..
> 
> With the sabertooth if you turn off the monitoring in the BIOS then up the voltage you can actually get quite high.. over 1.8.. But I pushed 1.8v through my chip to hit 5.4 such a bad clocker sigh... but you can go that far pretty crazy stuff


on my sabertooth it shuts down if i try over 1.7volts

this is why im restricted to under 5.4ghz


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you saying you couldn't add more than 1.7v in BIOS, ?? Not sure what you are saying there.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes..
> 
> With the sabertooth if you turn off the monitoring in the BIOS then up the voltage you can actually get quite high.. over 1.8.. But I pushed 1.8v through my chip to hit 5.4 such a bad clocker sigh... but you can go that far pretty crazy stuff
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually yes..
> 
> With the sabertooth if you turn off the monitoring in the BIOS then up the voltage you can actually get quite high.. over 1.8.. But I pushed 1.8v through my chip to hit 5.4 such a bad clocker sigh... but you can go that far pretty crazy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> on my sabertooth it shuts down if i try over 1.7volts
> 
> this is why im restricted to under 5.4ghz
Click to expand...

I was going to say there's no limitation like that but now I understand gertruude, it's likely a cooling limitation and forcing a shutdown. I've had mine over 1.8v many times in the past. As F3ERS 2 ASH3S was saying I thought maybe you were overlooking that built in safties they have to keep people from melting things. I was at 1.812 doing this cinebench run. http://hwbot.org/submission/2455975_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.68_points


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> on my sabertooth it shuts down if i try over 1.7volts
> 
> this is why im restricted to under 5.4ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was going to say there's no limitation like that but now I understand gertruude, it's likely a cooling limitation and forcing a shutdown. I've had mine over 1.8v many times in the past. As F3ERS 2 ASH3S was saying I thought maybe you were overlooking that built in safties they have to keep people from melting things. I was at 1.812 doing this cinebench run. http://hwbot.org/submission/2455975_johan45_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.68_points


There has to be something that you are missing Gert as we have the same board or thats the limit of your chip.. mine barely boots.. Did you by chance check RAM to see if it was also causing that.,. I suggest turning off all the sensors if you try.. HWMonitor or HWinfo64 will still pick up the readings


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm just waiting on fittings and hose to ship and I'll have my 8320 cooled by 520mm of rad space... hopefully that'll keep the temps down


Rofl.
Isn't that a bit overkill?

Are you expanding your loop with a 280 rad?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> There has to be something that you are missing Gert as we have the same board or thats the limit of your chip.. mine barely boots.. Did you by chance check RAM to see if it was also causing that.,. I suggest turning off all the sensors if you try.. HWMonitor or HWinfo64 will still pick up the readings


ill recheck things later, the footie starting hour n half lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> There has to be something that you are missing Gert as we have the same board or thats the limit of your chip.. mine barely boots.. Did you by chance check RAM to see if it was also causing that.,. I suggest turning off all the sensors if you try.. HWMonitor or HWinfo64 will still pick up the readings


i tried everything so i thinks its cpu limit..ram is stock and yeah all volts ignored


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ill recheck things later, the footie starting hour n half lol
> i tried everything so i thinks its cpu limit..ram is stock and yeah all volts ignored


bummer


----------



## Johan45

I'd agree some CPUs woon't take any more voltage until they get colder. It's just the way things are.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd agree some CPUs woon't take any more voltage until they get colder. It's just the way things are.


ill hold u to this til winter comes


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Rofl.
> Isn't that a bit overkill?
> 
> Are you expanding your loop with a 280 rad?


yeah I am an Alphacool nexxos st 30....I also have a koolance 240 that I will be adding when I get I new video card and block.... yeah its probably overkill but I got a good deal so why not







I also have plans for a second pump and res not to far down the road...res first for filling and bleeding and pump later for redundancy and flow but right now neither is needed...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd agree some CPUs woon't take any more voltage until they get colder. It's just the way things are.
> 
> 
> 
> ill hold u to this til winter comes
Click to expand...

I didn't mean just a few degrees gertruude, In winter I can get -25c or colder water flowing through my block by putting my rad outside in the cold Canadian air. This allows me to use voltages that I normally couldn't. When I was going for my 6.0 validation I was booting the PC at 5.8 G that just isn't possible for me without "COLD" cold water.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't mean just a few degrees gertruude, In winter I can get -25c or colder water flowing through my block by putting my rad outside in the cold Canadian air. This allows me to use voltages that I normally couldn't. When I was going for my 6.0 validation I was booting the PC at 5.8 G that just isn't possible for me without "COLD" cold water.


ah!!

we dont see them temps ever, the country goes to a standstill with just a few Cm's of snow haha


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah!!
> 
> we dont see them temps ever, the country goes to a standstill with just a few Cm's of snow haha


nah then lad, thou knows that snow in the kingdom of Yorkshire only lands in inches!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> nah then lad, thou knows that snow in the kingdom of Yorkshire only lands in inches!


aye u r right









though we didnt get any last year


----------



## Gereti

I'm just waiting winter, and +10*C inside ambient temp's


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye u r right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though we didnt get any last year


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-21910789

Last year? 2013?.........March if I remember.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye u r right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though we didnt get any last year
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-21910789
> 
> Last year? 2013?.........March if I remember.....
Click to expand...

that would be 2 winters ago no? March 2014 has pasted...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-21910789
> 
> Last year? 2013?.........March if I remember.....


i meant winter last year so itll be 13/14









we didnt get any


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that would be 2 winters ago no? March 2014 has pasted...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i meant winter last year so itll be 13/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we didnt get any


Please note Yorkshireman, sarcasm may be present in posts ( just like nuts it may cause irritation)


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't mean just a few degrees gertruude, In winter I can get -25c or colder water flowing through my block by putting my rad outside in the cold Canadian air. This allows me to use voltages that I normally couldn't. When I was going for my 6.0 validation I was booting the PC at 5.8 G that just isn't possible for me without "COLD" cold water.


Do you use antifreeze?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't mean just a few degrees gertruude, In winter I can get -25c or colder water flowing through my block by putting my rad outside in the cold Canadian air. This allows me to use voltages that I normally couldn't. When I was going for my 6.0 validation I was booting the PC at 5.8 G that just isn't possible for me without "COLD" cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use antifreeze?
Click to expand...

I do


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't mean just a few degrees gertruude, In winter I can get -25c or colder water flowing through my block by putting my rad outside in the cold Canadian air. This allows me to use voltages that I normally couldn't. When I was going for my 6.0 validation I was booting the PC at 5.8 G that just isn't possible for me without "COLD" cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use antifreeze?
Click to expand...

Yes I do about a 50/50 mix and you have to watch condensation on the block and under the board. I put vaseline on the back and wrap everything else to keep the air off as much as possible.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah!!
> 
> we dont see them temps ever, the country goes to a standstill with just a few Cm's of snow haha


HA! 0c here means that the entire city is home.. ice... no one knows what that means


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> on my sabertooth it shuts down if i try over 1.7volts
> 
> this is why im restricted to under 5.4ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> on my sabertooth it shuts down if i try over 1.7volts
> 
> this is why im restricted to under 5.4ghz


Did you try to set the CPU power duty control to C probe? Maybe that can be the limiting factor since it doesn't go by thermal but by CPU/NB control. I had the same issue and when i set it to C probe it allowed me to get 5.3Ghz and before 5.2 was the limit.


----------



## Johan45

Oh my you guys are spoiled, there's been snow in Alberta already. Won't be any here for I hope a couple months but you never know. Last year it stayed -20c or below for about two months straight. Go out west and you canadd another -20 to that figure.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Oh my you guys are spoiled, there's been snow in Alberta already. Won't be any here for I hope a couple months but you never know. Last year it stayed -20c or below for about two months straight. Go out west and you canadd another -20 to that figure.


ironically -40c is also -40f go figure


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah!!
> 
> we dont see them temps ever, the country goes to a standstill with just a few Cm's of snow haha
> 
> 
> 
> HA! 0c here means that the entire city is home.. ice... no one knows what that means
Click to expand...

This is some good OC'in weather right here!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah!!
> 
> we dont see them temps ever, the country goes to a standstill with just a few Cm's of snow haha
> 
> 
> 
> HA! 0c here means that the entire city is home.. ice... no one knows what that means
Click to expand...

atleast the pick up hockey and shinny leagues flourish!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This is some good OC'in weather right here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


why the snowmask lol

surely ya cant be that ugly


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This is some good OC'in weather right here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why the snowmask lol
> 
> surely ya cant be that ugly
Click to expand...

OH yes I can! lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ah!!
> 
> we dont see them temps ever, the country goes to a standstill with just a few Cm's of snow haha
> 
> 
> 
> HA! 0c here means that the entire city is home.. ice... no one knows what that means
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is some good OC'in weather right here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

yup I feel you on that one.. this is on par maybe even a little shy for this area after the new year.







gatta love living on a snow belt.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you try to set the CPU power duty control to C probe? Maybe that can be the limiting factor since it doesn't go by thermal but by CPU/NB control. I had the same issue and when i set it to C probe it allowed me to get 5.3Ghz and before 5.2 was the limit.


thanks ill try it after the football, but i think i remember trying it before

there's also cpu power thermal control(iirc) i may have a bash at again . had it set to 145 i guess i could go higher


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> OH yes I can! lol


Its not how u look its how ya built


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> OH yes I can! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Its not how u look its how ya built
Click to expand...

lol
Actually people have said I look like Mel Gibson, but then they quickly add, " in the movie - man without a face"


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> OH yes I can! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Its not how u look its how ya built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> Actually people have said I look like Mel Gibson, but then they quickly add, " in the movie - man without a face"
Click to expand...

People often mistake me for Charlie Sheen....hmmm


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> People often mistake me for Charlie Sheen....hmmm


before or after Crack?


----------



## cssorkinman

Just starting to play









http://valid.x86.fr/k37sis


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just starting to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k37sis


That Vcore.....


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I see that you are all over-clocking using the CPU FSB with a low CPU Multiplier, can someone give me a short and simple advantage so I can understand why.
> 
> As a newbie I've been sticking to just the multiplier and altering the voltage to get stable, I haven't started to over-clock my ram and am just concentrating on a stable high over-clock.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent my time trying to increase my score in things like Cinebench as well as the usual benchmarks and if I can gain something in the games I play I would certainly have a go at changing the way I overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I know we newbies can be a nuisance but its thanks to you guys that I have managed to overclock past 5000.MHz at all.
> 
> Mike The Owl


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I see that you are all over-clocking using the CPU FSB with a low CPU Multiplier, can someone give me a short and simple advantage so I can understand why.
> 
> As a newbie I've been sticking to just the multiplier and altering the voltage to get stable, I haven't started to over-clock my ram and am just concentrating on a stable high over-clock.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent my time trying to increase my score in things like Cinebench as well as the usual benchmarks and if I can gain something in the games I play I would certainly have a go at changing the way I overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I know we newbies can be a nuisance but its thanks to you guys that I have managed to overclock past 5000.MHz at all.
> 
> Mike The Owl


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok guys,
> 
> I see that you are all over-clocking using the CPU FSB with a low CPU Multiplier, can someone give me a short and simple advantage so I can understand why.
> 
> As a newbie I've been sticking to just the multiplier and altering the voltage to get stable, I haven't started to over-clock my ram and am just concentrating on a stable high over-clock.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent my time trying to increase my score in things like Cinebench as well as the usual benchmarks and if I can gain something in the games I play I would certainly have a go at changing the way I overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I know we newbies can be a nuisance but its thanks to you guys that I have managed to overclock past 5000.MHz at all.
> 
> Mike The Owl




FSB Overclocking

Chris


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just starting to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k37sis


That almost makes me want to get one now


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you saying you couldn't add more than 1.7v in BIOS, ?? Not sure what you are saying there.


Naah. Monitoring ignored. It just shuts off.









Could be heat. I'm in the tropics so..

I might try ice one day..lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just starting to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k37sis


nice, im pondering to try one of these..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just starting to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k37sis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That almost makes me want to get one now
Click to expand...

I think it will be a fun chip, with some cold temps - I'll bet you a Coke that I hit 6 ghz on my GD-80 rig







( lol, probably eat those words).

I'd caution against getting to excited about it though, it might not be as easy as some of my higher leakage chips are to get absolutely stable at high clockspeeds.
The thing sip's voltage compared to my 9370 that's for sure.

It is making me wonder how the 8320e will compare, if it was slightly "leakier" maybe it could be a better clocker than the one I have??? ( i'd grab one, but i think my wife would consider it grouds for justifiable homocide lol )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Naah. Monitoring ignored. It just shuts off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be heat. I'm in the tropics so..
> 
> I might try ice one day..lol


Also check the socket.. and Most importantly I had noticed the spikes on the core.. that can lead to those kind of shutdowns
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think it will be a fun chip, with some cold temps - I'll bet you a Coke that I hit 6 ghz on my GD-80 rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( lol, probably eat those words).
> 
> I'd caution against getting to excited about it though, it might not be as easy as some of my higher leakage chips are to get absolutely stable at high clockspeeds.
> The thing sip's voltage compared to my 9370 that's for sure.
> 
> It is making me wonder how the 8320e will compare, if it was slightly "leakier" maybe it could be a better clocker than the one I have??? ( i'd grab one, but i think my wife would consider it grouds for justifiable homocide lol )


So I say....

Wile you are getting dismembered limb from limb, you need to say "BUT ITS FOR SCIENCE!!!"









So Update:
I have to RMA my saborkitty, the onboard audio and SATA controller are out








My Mustang is getting a new Powerbreak booster
and starting a business.. woot busy busy


----------



## Tasm

What would be the max temp for 24/7?

My 8350 at 4.8 with 1.44v goes to 55º while gaming BF4.

Is that too much?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> *Also check the socket.. and Most importantly I had noticed the spikes on the core.. that can lead to those kind of shutdowns*
> So I say....
> 
> Wile you are getting dismembered limb from limb, you need to say "BUT ITS FOR SCIENCE!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Update:
> I have to RMA my saborkitty, the onboard audio and SATA controller are out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mustang is getting a new Powerbreak booster
> and starting a business.. woot busy busy


Cant even get into the BIOS at 1.7V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> What would be the max temp for 24/7?
> 
> My 8350 at 4.8 with 1.44v goes to 55º while gaming BF4.
> 
> Is that too much?


Maximum Temps for sustained operation 70º to 75º C. Varies by beliefs....lol You'd have to run your system below those temps 24/7.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't mean just a few degrees gertruude, In winter I can get -25c or colder water flowing through my block by putting my rad outside in the cold Canadian air. This allows me to use voltages that I normally couldn't. When I was going for my 6.0 validation I was booting the PC at 5.8 G that just isn't possible for me without "COLD" cold water.


I built this shelf outside the dinning room window and sat my rig on it in 0f temps and ran the cables in the warm house.. I would leave it out in the cold for an hour or so to acclimate to the cold before turning it on... That way everything was the same temp as the water in the loop and never had any issues with condensation.

This is the only Intel setup I ever built, using a E8500 CPU and was able to hit 5ghz some 6 years ago with it.

2 4870 GPU's, DFI lanparty x38 MB


2 3870x2 GPU's, Gigabyte EP45-UD3P MB


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> What would be the max temp for 24/7?
> 
> My 8350 at 4.8 with 1.44v goes to 55º while gaming BF4.
> 
> Is that too much?


AMDs own thermal threshold is 70ºc so go over that at your own risk. Though I will go as far as to say I ran my chip today accidentally at 81ºc cause my h220 pump stopped and the chip isn't dead yet!







I haven't heard of anyone getting degradation on these chips at all since the time I've been posting here. Maybe I'll be the first after I get my h220 running again.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> AMDs own thermal threshold is 70ºc so go over that at your own risk. Though I will go as far as to say I ran my chip today accidentally at 81ºc cause my h220 pump stopped and the chip isn't dead yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone getting degradation on these chips at all since the time I've been posting here. Maybe I'll be the first after I get my h220 running again.


Well cant guarantee it buuuut for 2 years running 1.7v with 0 degradation i think they are solid chips haha


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't mean just a few degrees gertruude, In winter I can get -25c or colder water flowing through my block by putting my rad outside in the cold Canadian air. This allows me to use voltages that I normally couldn't. When I was going for my 6.0 validation I was booting the PC at 5.8 G that just isn't possible for me without "COLD" cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built this shelf outside the dinning room window and sat my rig on it in 0f temps and ran the cables in the warm house.. I would leave it out in the cold for an hour or so to acclimate to the cold before turning it on... That way everything was the same temp as the water in the loop and never had any issues with condensation.
> 
> This is the only Intel setup I ever built, using a E8500 CPU and was able to hit 5ghz some 6 years ago with it.
> 
> 2 4870 GPU's, DFI lanparty x38 MB
> 
> 
> 2 3870x2 GPU's, Gigabyte EP45-UD3P MB
Click to expand...

Those EChips clock like crazy here's an E 8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/v22utl I could bench at 4.9 all night long http://url.hwbot.org/1wBFA2h


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those EChips clock like crazy here's an E 8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/v22utl I could bench at 4.9 all night long http://url.hwbot.org/1wBFA2h


It was a lot of fun OCing and could really handle the Vcore and FSB...


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Those EChips clock like crazy here's an E 8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/v22utl I could bench at 4.9 all night long http://url.hwbot.org/1wBFA2h


My E6300 and E4300 easily clocked by a gigahertz to 2.8 from 1.8, great chips. Sadly they were held back by the motherboards I bought for them, otherwise I'm sure they could have clocked higher.

On topic: my RAM is a really bad clocker and tweaking it is hard. I knew there was a reason why they were cheap but I wasn't expecting them to be this bad.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually yes..
> 
> With the sabertooth if you turn off the monitoring in the BIOS then up the voltage you can actually get quite high.. over 1.8.. But I pushed 1.8v through my chip to hit 5.4 such a bad clocker sigh... but you can go that far pretty crazy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> on my sabertooth it shuts down if i try over 1.7volts
> 
> this is why im restricted to under 5.4ghz
Click to expand...

the older bios is like this, fyi you may need to upgrade bios ( it was 1.7v when i rocked the kitty since then it has got a boost )


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the older bios is like this, fyi you may need to upgrade bios ( it was 1.7v when i rocked the kitty since then it has got a boost )


im on the latest 2501


----------



## mus1mus

same here.

PSU??

COOLING?


----------



## Alastair

Guys I got the OP to change the conditions of the test. He says that the tests must be run at very high for 10 runs on IBT AVX. I think we shall all agree that it will make the thread more relevant. So i would urge all of us that we pop our heads in and we stress test FOR SCIENCE!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1512262/voltages-for-4-5-ghz-and-5-0-ghz-on-fx-xxxx-seriesprocessors/40_40#post_22854407


----------



## Alastair

Here is a 4.5GHz result. What you guys think? Average voltage I am assuming?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is a 4.5GHz result. What you guys think? Average voltage I am assuming?


mines the same as yours so its ok


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually yes..
> 
> With the sabertooth if you turn off the monitoring in the BIOS then up the voltage you can actually get quite high.. over 1.8.. But I pushed 1.8v through my chip to hit 5.4 such a bad clocker sigh... but you can go that far pretty crazy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> on my sabertooth it shuts down if i try over 1.7volts
> 
> this is why im restricted to under 5.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the older bios is like this, fyi you may need to upgrade bios ( it was 1.7v when i rocked the kitty since then it has got a boost )
Click to expand...

I run on ver. 803, I find the older bios better for both my ASUS boards. The newer ones really mess with the ram IMO


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I run on ver. 803, I find the older bios better for both my ASUS boards. The newer ones really mess with the ram IMO


yeah the auto overclock function is a joke i tried it at first just to see what it came up with and it was horrible...it had my 1866 kit running at 1333 with 11 timing lol... processor vcore to 1.4 (assuming default with turbo) and NB at 1.35...funny enough it wouldn't boot with those settings...I laughed a little than started changing things closer to what I had with other board then backed voltages down to find my new 4.4 stable with this board...that's on 1503 hopefully tomorrow I'll have my loop expanded and remount done so I can put some volts to it and see what it's really got


----------



## Alastair

Guys am I doing something wrong? Or is my chip degraded? I used to be able to pass around 4 runs of IBT AVX at V.High before my chip throttled at 65C if you remember a while ago. I now sorted that problem out and got her pulling the reigns in at 75C. But now for the life of me I can not even pass one V.High AVX run. Even all the way to 1.608V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tried with 200 FSB and multi OC only and also 250FSB. Core temps are not going above 60C ands my socket is getting to about 70C. But it hardlocks before the first test finishes.









M5A99FX Pro
LLC= V High
CPU Current @ 140%
Custom water 640mm rad
16GB RAM. Tried at 1600MHz CL9 and CPU - NB 2400 and HTT at 2600.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys am I doing something wrong? Or is my chip degraded? I used to be able to pass around 4 runs of IBT AVX at V.High before my chip throttled at 65C if you remember a while ago. I now sorted that problem out and got her pulling the reigns in at 75C. But now for the life of me I can not even pass one V.High AVX run. Even all the way to 1.608V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tried with 200 FSB and multi OC only and also 250FSB. Core temps are not going above 60C ands my socket is getting to about 70C. But it hardlocks before the first test finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M5A99FX Pro
> LLC= V High
> CPU Current @ 140%
> Custom water 640mm rad
> 16GB RAM. Tried at 1600MHz CL9 and CPU - NB 2400 and HTT at 2600.


have u tried taking half your ram out.....or did u have the same 16gb as before

do u have a vrm temp reading?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys am I doing something wrong? Or is my chip degraded? I used to be able to pass around 4 runs of IBT AVX at V.High before my chip throttled at 65C if you remember a while ago. I now sorted that problem out and got her pulling the reigns in at 75C. But now for the life of me I can not even pass one V.High AVX run. Even all the way to 1.608V!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tried with 200 FSB and multi OC only and also 250FSB. Core temps are not going above 60C ands my socket is getting to about 70C. But it hardlocks before the first test finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M5A99FX Pro
> LLC= V High
> CPU Current @ 140%
> Custom water 640mm rad
> 16GB RAM. Tried at 1600MHz CL9 and CPU - NB 2400 and HTT at 2600.
> 
> 
> 
> have u tried taking half your ram out.....or did u have the same 16gb as before
> 
> do u have a vrm temp reading?
Click to expand...

Run 7 of 10 @ 4.9GHz @ 1.548V (257.87 x 19) says die temp at 50C. Socket at 65C and my thermal gun pointed at the chokes and caps under the VRM heatsink overhang says 63C.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Run 7 of 10 @ 4.9GHz @ 1.548V (257.87 x 19) says die temp at 50C. Socket at 65C and my thermal gun pointed at the chokes and caps under the VRM heatsink overhang says 63C.


dont be mad at me but maybe it was a fluke last time (we've all had them)









i had evo version of your board and i could only just do 4.9 then anything after that i couldnt get stable even on water

so then i knew i got to my boards limit


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Run 7 of 10 @ 4.9GHz @ 1.548V (257.87 x 19) says die temp at 50C. Socket at 65C and my thermal gun pointed at the chokes and caps under the VRM heatsink overhang says 63C.
> 
> 
> 
> dont be mad at me but maybe it was a fluke last time (we've all had them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had evo version of your board and i could only just do 4.9 then anything after that i couldnt get stable even on water
> 
> so then i knew i got to my boards limit
Click to expand...

I just passed 4.9GHz. Surely the extra 100MHz can't take that much more. I am sure it wasn't a fluke. Cause I repeated it about 4 or 5 times trying to figure out why I was throttling at 65C, I can safely say it isn't an issue any more as I peaked at 68C socket and there wasn't an issue . And it always got to about test 4 and then came crashing down to 1.7GHz.

Not mad at you!









Now testing 4.9GHz @ 1.536V. On pass 2 of 10


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just passed 4.9GHz. Surely the extra 100MHz can't take that much more. I am sure it wasn't a fluke. Cause I repeated it about 4 or 5 times trying to figure out why I was throttling at 65C, I can safely say it isn't an issue any more as I peaked at 68C socket and there wasn't an issue . And it always got to about test 4 and then came crashing down to 1.7GHz.
> 
> Not mad at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now testing 4.9GHz @ 1.536V. On pass 2 of 10


theres a voltage wall at 4.8 to 4.9 then it climbs rapidly


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just passed 4.9GHz. Surely the extra 100MHz can't take that much more. I am sure it wasn't a fluke. Cause I repeated it about 4 or 5 times trying to figure out why I was throttling at 65C, I can safely say it isn't an issue any more as I peaked at 68C socket and there wasn't an issue . And it always got to about test 4 and then came crashing down to 1.7GHz.
> 
> Not mad at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now testing 4.9GHz @ 1.536V. On pass 2 of 10
> 
> 
> 
> theres a voltage wall at 4.8 to 4.9 then it climbs rapidly
Click to expand...

yeah Voltage wall and I are old pals. We meet at 4.8. Compared to what I usually need compared to 4.7Ghz. But really. It should not be as much as. 0074V to get 100MHz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah Voltage wall and I are old pals. We meet at 4.8. Compared to what I usually need compared to 4.7Ghz. But really. It should not be as much as. 0074V to get 100MHz?


mine takes .05 to get that 100mhz lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah Voltage wall and I are old pals. We meet at 4.8. Compared to what I usually need compared to 4.7Ghz. But really. It should not be as much as. 0074V to get 100MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> mine takes .05 to get that 100mhz lol
Click to expand...

What is Fropping? I keep seeing it in your suggestions. It's bothering me now!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What is Fropping? I keep seeing it in your suggestions. It's bothering me now!


google it man







, i could get banned if i told ya in here


----------



## spdaimon

lol. I just did...hopefully you were refering to [f]rame rate d[ropping].


----------



## Tasm

My nasty bastard runing 4.8 1.44v.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> My nasty bastard runing 4.8 1.44v.


Nice looking rig....

I ended up painting my crossfire bridges flat black to black it out a even more... I need to remove those drive locks since I have no drives installed...


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Nice looking rig....
> 
> I ended up painting my crossfire bridges flat black to black it out a even more... I need to remove those drive locks since I have no drives installed...


That is some serious cooling! Very beautiful.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> That is some serious cooling! Very beautiful.


Thanks

Just a normal 2 loop system with the Black Ice Extreme 360 rad, MCP 355 pump and D-Tek Fusion block for the CPU and the Black ice Extreme 240 rad, MCP350 pump and a pair of Swiftech MCW-82 7900 series blocks for the GPU's..

It stays cool...


----------



## Liranan

I need a new case but can't decide whether to get the Cooler Master N300, Enermax Ostrog or another budget case. Thinking of following the advice given in this thread to buy the H200-X but my budget is limited so don't want to spend too much on a case.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I need a new case but can't decide whether to get the Cooler Master N300, Enermax Ostrog or another budget case. Thinking of following the advice given in this thread to buy the H200-X but my budget is limited so don't want to spend too much on a case.


Option 3: Save up enough to buy a real case.

Cases get far better at the $100 mark. Better in the long run to get something good, not settle for another mediocre one.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Option 3: Save up enough to buy a real case.
> 
> Cases get far better at the $100 mark. Better in the long run to get something good, not settle for another mediocre one.


Can you recommend a decent case? I really know nothing about them but what I do know is that I can't afford to spend hundreds.

I thought the N300 was a pretty good case, seems I'm wrong.

Edit: Is the Corsair 300R any good?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Option 3: Save up enough to buy a real case.
> 
> Cases get far better at the $100 mark. Better in the long run to get something good, not settle for another mediocre one.


+1, good case is allways good case

I had multiply cases before i bought rosewill armor evo (well, i ounly had bought one of my earlier cases, but other i had got free)

I paid 29.90€ from Rosewill armor evo, actually i was have to buy two of them, becose they was so cheap


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Can you recommend a decent case? I really know nothing about them but what I do know is that I can't afford to spend hundreds.
> 
> I thought the N300 was a pretty good case, seems I'm wrong.
> 
> Edit: Is the Corsair 300R any good?


It depends on what you want basically, for instance, i like Corsair cases a lot because they not only look nice but you can actually have an nice clean build because of the many grommets and cable management. It also depends on what budget you have to buy an case in the first place.

I like the aesthetics of Corsair cases as well and that is one reason why i go for Corsair. I had the 300R case and its a nice case but little build room and cable management.

Corsair cases are not coming cheap but the build quality and service from Corsair is outstanding and IMO unmatched.

a little tip, if you find a case that you like, go to youtube and type in that particular case and find a review of it so you can see if its something for you or not


----------



## mus1mus

HardwareCanucks does good case reviews. You can look for what your budget can get and judge them.














Enthoo Pro seems to be a good Bang for the Buck at the moment..


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It depends on what you want basically, for instance, i like Corsair cases a lot because they not only look nice but you can actually have an nice clean build because of the many grommets and cable management. It also depends on what budget you have to buy an case in the first place.
> 
> I like the aesthetics of Corsair cases as well and that is one reason why i go for Corsair. I had the 300R case and its a nice case but little build room and cable management.
> 
> Corsair cases are not coming cheap but the build quality and service from Corsair is outstanding and IMO unmatched.
> 
> a little tip, if you find a case that you like, go to youtube and type in that particular case and find a review of it so you can see if its something for you or not


Right now my case is open due to the heat here. My CPU easily hits 70 so I've had to put the side panel with the fan on the back to blow air indirectly at the CPU socket. Now the CPU socket doesn't hit 70 but hovers around 65. If I set the fan to 12V it's pretty loud but the socket drops to 60-62. It's not aesthetically pleasing but it works. My primary concern right now is have enough airflow and room for a radiator at the top of the case. I could save up a few months and then buy the case after Winter, that is possible too but I really don't want to spend the money on an Enthoo case.

I bought this P100 four or five years ago, can't remember, and it was pretty mediocre then, let alone now.

So far I've looked at the N300, HAF912 and a few others I can't remember. Will look them up on Youtube.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Enthoo Pro seems to be a good Bang for the Buck at the moment..


way awesome case I love mine so very well thought out... unscrew the top to mount rads... how cool is that for $100 easily best case in that range imo..and despite what i read in reviews I was able to add both 120 fans on HD bays with psu cover still used







... also I have h220x installed room for a 280 mm rad and plenty of room for second pump second resevoir and more rads if I so desire and it comes with fan hub... very sturdy case I expected it to be thinner metal for its price...filters on nearly everything....I'll stop now lol


----------



## Mega Man

so i am working on my cabling on amd pc, and i wanted to comment, this is obviously @hurricane28

this is why i love where asus puts the usb3.0 connector, why, it is accessible and convenient, and it works fine with a gpu and even a gpu with a backplate

the ud7 on the other hand has the most asinine location for it.

remember the ud7 is "for quadfire/sli"

see the pcie slot, tell me how you will hook up usb3.0 to it with 4 gpus ( even waterblocked IE single slot ), you just cant ( well you can, but it is time consuming and risky )

as for me ill take the "dumb" ( aka rather very intelligent ) location that asus puts the usb 3.0 connector



same for the debug led and the raised connectors for the front i/o..... not even gonne mention the TPM which is all but useless as no TPM module i have found fits inside

you can see the connector in it ( usb3.0 ) in which i am making my own extension to just be able to use the usb3.o header


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I need a new case but can't decide whether to get the Cooler Master N300, Enermax Ostrog or another budget case. Thinking of following the advice given in this thread to buy the H200-X but my budget is limited so don't want to spend too much on a case.


This will be my next case... Going to lay it on it's side with the window up...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022

Some nice mods in this thread..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-240-owners-club-gallery


----------



## Liranan

I get the hint, better save up for a great case.


----------



## jacqlittle

I think the case that By-Tor recommended isn't a budget case, if you look cases in the $50-60 range that Enermax is well, the CM 300N not, it has very difficult cable management, other option is an Antec GX700, which has very good airflow and adding a front 12cm fan spectacular by that price...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> I think the case that By-Tor recommended isn't a budget case, if you look cases in the $50 range that Enermax is well, the CM 300N not, it has very difficult cable management, other option is an Antec GX700, which has very good airflow and adding a front 12cm fan spectacular by that price...


Better to spend more on a decent case that you will keep opposed to a budget case that you will replace every couple of years.

Especially when the bump to a much better case is only $50


----------



## jacqlittle

"Only $50" over a $50 case is just the double and not everybody could spend the money like he wants, if it were possible all people buy 80+ Platinum PSU's, i-7 5960X, high-end motherboards, high-end GPU's, etc. but it's not ever possible...

Of course a $100 case is better, and a $150 much better, etc...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> "Only $50" over a $50 case is just the double and not everybody could spend the money like he wants, if it were possible all people buy 80+ Platinum PSU's, i-7 5960X, high-end motherboards, high-end GPU's, etc. but it's not ever possible...
> 
> Of course a $100 case is better, and a $150 much better, etc...


You're exaggerating, You buy whatever is best for what you need.

You don't shove an 8 core FX into a small el cheapo case and expect the temps to stay down, that was fine on the Phenom II's but not BD or PD, he wants a better one and he got some suggestions.

300R is $80 on sale at newegg, Carbide Air 540 is $130......that extra $50 gets you so much more that it's worth it. you using a 5960x in your argument is stupid and you know it


----------



## jacqlittle

You're wrong about the possibilities and capacity of airflow on the Antec GX700, even with high-end CPU's overclocked:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/12/antec_gx700_atx_computer_case_review/6#.VBq_ZGPG2Uk

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6676/antec-gx700-case-review-just-what-you-can-get-for-5999/6

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/antec-gx700-cooler-master-storm-scout-2-advanced-in-win-gt1,3512-9.html

And that's without a front fan which doesn't include of series, adding one intake fan is even better and spectacular price/performance ratio...


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 300R is $80 on sale at newegg, Carbide Air 540 is $130......that extra $50 gets you so much more that it's worth it. you using a 5960x in your argument is stupid and you know it


It could be free but I still wouldn't be able to get it. I didn't write Soviet China in my location for nothing. While the Soviet is a sarcastic joke the China bit is not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> You're wrong about the possibilities and capacity of airflow on the Antec GX700, even with high-end CPU's overclocked:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/12/antec_gx700_atx_computer_case_review/6#.VBq_ZGPG2Uk
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6676/antec-gx700-case-review-just-what-you-can-get-for-5999/6
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/antec-gx700-cooler-master-storm-scout-2-advanced-in-win-gt1,3512-9.html
> 
> And that's without a front fan which doesn't include of series, adding one intake fan is even better and spectacular price/performance ratio...


I'll watch them later but coming from a 955 @ 3.5 I can say this 8320 is a great upgrade.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> You're wrong about the possibilities and capacity of airflow on the Antec GX700, even with high-end CPU's overclocked:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/12/antec_gx700_atx_computer_case_review/6#.VBq_ZGPG2Uk
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6676/antec-gx700-case-review-just-what-you-can-get-for-5999/6
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/antec-gx700-cooler-master-storm-scout-2-advanced-in-win-gt1,3512-9.html
> 
> And that's without a front fan which doesn't include of series, adding one intake fan is even better and spectacular price/performance ratio...


I didn't even mention the GX700, and it is imo butt ugly, not to mention that the cheaper 300R beats it in every test.......not sure where you were going there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 300R is $80 on sale at newegg, Carbide Air 540 is $130......that extra $50 gets you so much more that it's worth it. you using a 5960x in your argument is stupid and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be free but I still wouldn't be able to get it. I didn't write Soviet China in my location for nothing. While the Soviet is a sarcastic joke the China bit is not.
Click to expand...

Well then, that helps out a bit more, what choices have you got?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I didn't even mention the GX700, and it is imo butt ugly, not to mention that the cheaper 300R beats it in every test.......not sure where you were going there.
> Well then, that helps out a bit more, what choices have you got?


Right now I'm limited to 50 USD cases but if I wait till after the Winter I'll be able to get a more expensive case. I thought that this P100 would have enough airflow but I realised quickly how wrong I was. Due to only having one 12cm fan at the back it can't expel enough air. Now I realise how important top fans are so I was looking for a case with those at least.

I've never been a real stickler for aesthetics so looks don't really matter that much but airflow does.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I didn't even mention the GX700, and it is imo butt ugly, not to mention that the cheaper 300R beats it in every test.......not sure where you were going there.
> Well then, that helps out a bit more, what choices have you got?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm limited to 50 USD cases but if I wait till after the Winter I'll be able to get a more expensive case. I thought that this P100 would have enough airflow but I realised quickly how wrong I was. Due to only having one 12cm fan at the back it can't expel enough air. Now I realise how important top fans are so I was looking for a case with those at least.
> 
> I've never been a real stickler for aesthetics so looks don't really matter that much but airflow does.
Click to expand...

What sites can you order from?

China has a Newegg site doesn't it?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Right now I'm limited to 50 USD cases but if I wait till after the Winter I'll be able to get a more expensive case. I thought that this P100 would have enough airflow but I realised quickly how wrong I was. Due to only having one 12cm fan at the back it can't expel enough air. Now I realise how important top fans are so I was looking for a case with those at least.
> 
> I've never been a real stickler for aesthetics so looks don't really matter that much but airflow does.


A review says @The P100 is very much a case you need to take in context. Our primary concern is the cooling, which is average at best but then there is one free fan mount plus two more if you remove the noise-absorbing foam in the roof so there are at least some ways to improve things."

See also http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/antec_p100_case_review/6

I take it you have tried this?

Mike the Owl


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What sites can you order from?
> 
> China has a Newegg site doesn't it?


It does but it's been years since I visited it. I usually look on Taobao.com. I bought my SSD, board, HD's, Nook Touch (love this ebook reader) and even laptop there.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> It does but it's been years since I visited it. I usually look on Taobao.com. I bought my SSD, board, HD's, Nook Touch (love this ebook reader) and even laptop there.


The Newegg chinese site doesn't have any case on it. www.newegg.cn , i looked and couldn't find any


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What sites can you order from?
> 
> China has a Newegg site doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> It does but it's been years since I visited it. I usually look on Taobao.com. I bought my SSD, board, HD's, Nook Touch (love this ebook reader) and even laptop there.
Click to expand...

Alrighty then, now Google translate was kind to me so i managed to come up with a couple of options that i found.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.e5Eja1&id=36433537072&ns=1#detail

The Zalman Z11 Plus is actually a case i own and i have my "away from home rig" in it and for it's price point it's a nice case, feels a little cheap around the edges but overall a decent case.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.9yzrS6&id=17388207176&ns=1#detail

the other is a CM Storm Scout, never owned one but if it's built anything like my storm trooper then the quality will be there, i don't like the fact it's only one 120mm fan in the top but i'll leave that up to you.

Zalman is 500 and the Scout is 550.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty then, now Google translate was kind to me so i managed to come up with a couple of options that i found.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.e5Eja1&id=36433537072&ns=1#detail
> 
> The Zalman Z11 Plus is actually a case i own and i have my "away from home rig" in it and for it's price point it's a nice case, feels a little cheap around the edges but overall a decent case.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.9yzrS6&id=17388207176&ns=1#detail
> 
> the other is a CM Storm Scout, never owned one but if it's built anything like my storm trooper then the quality will be there, i don't like the fact it's only one 120mm fan in the top but i'll leave that up to you.
> 
> Zalman is 500 and the Scout is 550.


The Z11 looks really good and as you have it and can testify to its quality I will look into it. If this thing will last me longer than I've had this case then it's definitely a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty then, now Google translate was kind to me so i managed to come up with a couple of options that i found.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.e5Eja1&id=36433537072&ns=1#detail
> 
> The Zalman Z11 Plus is actually a case i own and i have my "away from home rig" in it and for it's price point it's a nice case, feels a little cheap around the edges but overall a decent case.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.9yzrS6&id=17388207176&ns=1#detail
> 
> the other is a CM Storm Scout, never owned one but if it's built anything like my storm trooper then the quality will be there, i don't like the fact it's only one 120mm fan in the top but i'll leave that up to you.
> 
> Zalman is 500 and the Scout is 550.
> 
> 
> 
> The Z11 looks really good and as you have it and can testify to its quality I will look into it. If this thing will last me longer than I've had this case then it's definitely a worthwhile purchase.
Click to expand...

I'm personally not a fan a Mid-Tower cases anymore but it's a decent case and has good airflow, for it's price point you'd be hard pressed to find another case avaliable to you with that many fans, plus it can fit a thin 240mm AIO if you ever wantedto upgrade your cooler in the future as well


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm personally not a fan a Mid-Tower cases anymore but it's a decent case and has good airflow, for it's price point you'd be hard pressed to find another case avaliable to you with that many fans, plus it can fit a thin 240mm AIO if you ever wantedto upgrade your cooler in the future as well


I assume if I were to put a thicker radiator in I'd have to leave out the back fan or do you mean there's no clearance? While these AIO's can handle a lot of heat it's still good to have the option to be able to expand later.

An 8320 pushed to 5GHz can put out close to 300W of heat I believe.

Edit: While I've been at this one place for 1.5 year there is a chance I'll have to move again once my contract runs out. The bigger the case the heavier it is and the harder to move around.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I assume if I were to put a thicker radiator in I'd have to leave out the back fan or do you mean there's no clearance? While these AIO's can handle a lot of heat it's still good to have the option to be able to expand later.
> 
> An 8320 pushed to 5GHz can put out close to 300W of heat I believe.
> 
> Edit: While I've been at this one place for 1.5 year there is a chance I'll have to move again once my contract runs out. The bigger the case the heavier it is and the harder to move around.


HA! I have you beat in that matter.. The HAF Stacker with a 360 rad a 240 rad 2 XFX 280x and the case alone is something like 40lbs


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I assume if I were to put a thicker radiator in I'd have to leave out the back fan or do you mean there's no clearance? While these AIO's can handle a lot of heat it's still good to have the option to be able to expand later.
> 
> An 8320 pushed to 5GHz can put out close to 300W of heat I believe.
> 
> Edit: While I've been at this one place for 1.5 year there is a chance I'll have to move again once my contract runs out. The bigger the case the heavier it is and the harder to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> HA! I have you beat in that matter.. The HAF Stacker with a 360 rad a 240 rad 2 XFX 280x and the case alone is something like 40lbs
Click to expand...

F3ERS....yours is a lightweight, my case is around 30kg atm








(about 60lbs for those that don't speak metric)

Liranan, i think you'd be stretching it with a full size rad, a thin 240mm (like the H100i) would fit but anything more wouldn't i'd think.

If you are planning on that then you'd want a full tower ATX case and from the small browse i had you would need to save some cash up to get one.

Sorry man


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> F3ERS....yours is a lightweight, my case is around 30kg atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (about 60lbs for those that don't speak metric)
> 
> Liranan, i think you'd be stretching it with a full size rad, a thin 240mm (like the H100i) would fit but anything more wouldn't i'd think.
> 
> If you are planning on that then you'd want a full tower ATX case and from the small browse i had you would need to save some cash up to get one.
> 
> Sorry man


Still doesn't mean that its not heavy lol .... I agree with the full tower idea


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> F3ERS....yours is a lightweight, my case is around 30kg atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (about 60lbs for those that don't speak metric)
> 
> Liranan, i think you'd be stretching it with a full size rad, a thin 240mm (like the H100i) would fit but anything more wouldn't i'd think.
> 
> If you are planning on that then you'd want a full tower ATX case and from the small browse i had you would need to save some cash up to get one.
> 
> Sorry man


Is there that much difference between the H220-X and the H100i?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I didn't even mention the GX700, and it is imo butt ugly, not to mention that the cheaper 300R beats it in every test


The 300R cheaper than GX700??? In my country is at least 25-30€ more expensive...

The GX700 costs about 45-50€ and the 300R about 75-80€, at least where I live, and I suppose where you live too, Corsair chasis are good but also expensive...


----------



## LinusBE

In Belgium a GX700 costs 55 euro and a 300r 65. I had a 300r and it was very good. I upgraded to an Obsidian 450D for the extended watercooling options. An H100i fits in a 300r if that's what you want


----------



## jacqlittle

But 300R isn't in absolute cheaper than GX700 like Sgt Bilko said...

Prices in Spain in some good price stores:

http://www.aussar.es/mid-tower/antec-gx700.html 51€
http://www.coolmod.com/product/20484/0/0/1/Caja-Antec-GX700-Negra-y-Verde-Militar.htm 43.95€

http://www.aussar.es/corsair/corsair-300r-carbide-compact-negra.html 77€
http://www.coolmod.com/product/15849/0/0/1/Caja-Corsair-300R-Carbide-Compact-Negra.htm 73.96€

300R isn't definitely cheaper than the GX700, and i think that it isn't in any country...


----------



## Liranan

Even in China the GX700 is cheaper.


----------



## Alastair

Guys IBT has an extreme test mode. Is there any use for it?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys IBT has an extreme test mode. Is there any use for it?


since when? do you mean maximum or custom?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys IBT has an extreme test mode. Is there any use for it?
> 
> 
> 
> since when? do you mean maximum or custom?
Click to expand...

Right click the "start" button.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Right click the "start" button.


wow didnt know that, maybe its for extreme cooling


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys IBT has an extreme test mode. Is there any use for it?
> 
> 
> 
> since when? do you mean maximum or custom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right click the "start" button.
Click to expand...

whoa didn't know bout that! I must try it out soon... compair averages in time and speed to max and very high







+rep


----------



## Alastair

Dont you like ever read the Read Me?







Thanks for the rep! Can't complain about that!


----------



## Tivan

Seems like xtreme changes the linpack process priority to high. yay sluggish windows!


----------



## gertruude

also takes an absurd amount of volts just like normal ibt
i gotta go to nearly 1.50 for 4.8ghz

a load of codswallop

i can prime alll day long less then that


----------



## Alastair

Well I can't pass AVX 4.9GHZ with 1.536V. (Don't worry. I am not using this Xtreme Test)
But here is my 4.9GHz result with 1.548V.


----------



## LinusBE

Mine at 4.7 GHz and 1.404 V under load:



This is my 24/7 setting. Using an H100i with 2 NF-F12's and 2 be quiet pure wings







A Corsair SP120L is blowing on the backside of the motherboard like a jet. Nothing on the vrm's because they don't get hot







Will try to push it further now. I have a 4.8 GHz stable setting using FSB and multi but it's not optimized completely.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 300R is $80 on sale at newegg, Carbide Air 540 is $130......that extra $50 gets you so much more that it's worth it. you using a 5960x in your argument is stupid and you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be free but I still wouldn't be able to get it. I didn't write Soviet China in my location for nothing. While the Soviet is a sarcastic joke the China bit is not.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> You're wrong about the possibilities and capacity of airflow on the Antec GX700, even with high-end CPU's overclocked:
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/09/12/antec_gx700_atx_computer_case_review/6#.VBq_ZGPG2Uk
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6676/antec-gx700-case-review-just-what-you-can-get-for-5999/6
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/antec-gx700-cooler-master-storm-scout-2-advanced-in-win-gt1,3512-9.html
> 
> And that's without a front fan which doesn't include of series, adding one intake fan is even better and spectacular price/performance ratio...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll watch them later but coming from a 955 @ 3.5 I can say this 8320 is a great upgrade.
Click to expand...

I can relate. I went to China to get my 1kw leadex plat ( they did not stock the 1200w ) and every time I go I check out the pc stores. Finding stuff there is an amazing pain in the bum
As to moving. I couldn't imaging trying to move in China. ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I assume if I were to put a thicker radiator in I'd have to leave out the back fan or do you mean there's no clearance? While these AIO's can handle a lot of heat it's still good to have the option to be able to expand later.
> 
> An 8320 pushed to 5GHz can put out close to 300W of heat I believe.
> 
> Edit: While I've been at this one place for 1.5 year there is a chance I'll have to move again once my contract runs out. The bigger the case the heavier it is and the harder to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> HA! I have you beat in that matter.. The HAF Stacker with a 360 rad a 240 rad 2 XFX 280x and the case alone is something like 40lbs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> F3ERS....yours is a lightweight, my case is around 30kg atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (about 60lbs for those that don't speak metric)
> 
> Liranan, i think you'd be stretching it with a full size rad, a thin 240mm (like the H100i) would fit but anything more wouldn't i'd think.
> 
> If you are planning on that then you'd want a full tower ATX case and from the small browse i had you would need to save some cash up to get one.
> 
> Pfft my th10 weighs more then my wife. .. No I Am not kidding
> 
> Sorry man
Click to expand...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Option 3: Save up enough to buy a real case.
> 
> Cases get far better at the $100 mark. Better in the long run to get something good, not settle for another mediocre one.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you recommend a decent case? I really know nothing about them but what I do know is that I can't afford to spend hundreds.
> 
> I thought the N300 was a pretty good case, seems I'm wrong.
> 
> Edit: Is the Corsair 300R any good?
Click to expand...

I have a 300R as one of my server boxes. It's really not. It's ok for the cheaper segment, but it's very flimsy and shouldn't cost more than, say, the 912 (Of which I have 3, and though they are ugly as sin they're built right.)

Things to look for in better cases range from higher quality build materials, removable drive cages, toolless design, filters, room behind the tray, fan/rad placement options, grommets, hot-swap bays, rotated 3.5" bays, cable management holes in the right places and enough of them, GPU room, etc.

Most lower-end cases tend to cheap out on many of those things, requiring the user to have to make exceptions for what they can use. Around the $90-110 mark however, cases become much more competitive, with options ranging from the HAF XM to the Phantom 410.

I'm going to try and remain unbiased in terms of my list, but I very much like the the HAF series for their very strong build quality and expansion options, even if they are a bit ugly.

*$90 range;*
NZXT Phantom 410
CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced
Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Rosewill ARMOR-EVO

*$100 range;*
Corsair Carbide Series 500R
CoolerMaster HAF XM
Corsair Vengeance Series C70
Phanteks Enthoo Pro

Just a few examples. I left out a lot of brands, but this was to get the idea across. To be honest, the XM and Pro leave the others in the dust at this price point...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I can't pass AVX 4.9GHZ with 1.536V. (Don't worry. I am not using this Xtreme Test)
> But here is my 4.9GHz result with 1.548V.


Make me m(s)ad!









My chip need a 100 miliVolts moar to even pass at 4.8









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Mine at 4.7 GHz and 1.404 V under load:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 24/7 setting. Using an H100i with 2 NF-F12's and 2 be quiet pure wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Corsair SP120L is blowing on the backside of the motherboard like a jet. *Nothing on the vrm's because they don't get hot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to push it further now. I have a 4.8 GHz stable setting using FSB and multi but it's not optimized completely.


At that Voltage they will not get hot..


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have a 300R as one of my server boxes. It's really not. It's ok for the cheaper segment, but it's very flimsy and shouldn't cost more than, say, the 912 (Of which I have 3, and though they are ugly as sin they're built right.)
> 
> Things to look for in better cases range from higher quality build materials, removable drive cages, toolless design, filters, room behind the tray, fan/rad placement options, grommets, hot-swap bays, rotated 3.5" bays, cable management holes in the right places and enough of them, GPU room, etc.
> 
> Most lower-end cases tend to cheap out on many of those things, requiring the user to have to make exceptions for what they can use. Around the $90-110 mark however, cases become much more competitive, with options ranging from the HAF XM to the Phantom 410.
> 
> I'm going to try and remain unbiased in terms of my list, but I very much like the the HAF series for their very strong build quality and expansion options, even if they are a bit ugly.
> 
> *$90 range;*
> NZXT Phantom 410
> CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced
> Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
> Rosewill ARMOR-EVO
> 
> *$100 range;*
> Corsair Carbide Series 500R
> CoolerMaster HAF XM
> Corsair Vengeance Series C70
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro
> 
> Just a few examples. I left out a lot of brands, but this was to get the idea across. To be honest, the XM and Pro leave the others in the dust at this price point...


Really want to rep you. While some of those cases aren't available I will save up some more and then see if I can get the HAF or Carbide 500R.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I can't pass AVX 4.9GHZ with 1.536V. (Don't worry. I am not using this Xtreme Test)
> But here is my 4.9GHz result with 1.548V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me m(s)ad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip need a 100 miliVolts moar to even pass at 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Mine at 4.7 GHz and 1.404 V under load:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 24/7 setting. Using an H100i with 2 NF-F12's and 2 be quiet pure wings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Corsair SP120L is blowing on the backside of the motherboard like a jet. *Nothing on the vrm's because they don't get hot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to push it further now. I have a 4.8 GHz stable setting using FSB and multi but it's not optimized completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At that Voltage they will not get hot..
Click to expand...

Your chip must be a real dog then. Because your saberkitty should be able to deliver more reliable power than my board. (and i thought my chip was a dog) maybe I am sitting on a fairly decent chip but my mobo is holding me back.

I got to run 9/10 before IBT stopped the test and reported an Error at 4.9GHz at 1.536. So I am quiet close to getting stable. If only I could set 1.54V then I could be. But i can't. I need to make a large jump all the way to 1.548. Is there any other things I can try to get that last run to pass at 1.536?


----------



## mus1mus

It is indeed.. at the voltage to stabilize IBT AVX, I can already run 5 GHz AIDA stable and game all day witbout a crash. Still doesn't qualify as stable indeed.

btw saberkitty users, which ram ports do you guys populate first when using a couple of sticks? Farthest or nearest the CPU?.

About you VCore, @Alastair , try to use FSB. Sometimes a 1 MHz change in the base frequency can either help or break you.

1.548 aint that bad yet. Your loop will still be able to cope. Not sure if you meant that's your board limit though.

Edit: for the first time, I have finished 10 runs of IBT AVX at 4.8 on my desired settings with RAM at 2133 CL10 and CPU-NB 2400 at 1.4V and 1.575 VCore.

Temps are on low 60s maximum on both socket and core this stormy night at 25 reported ambient with Google Now.

Hmm. Still a bugger with HWInfo On Monitoring though!

And I am keen on replacing the chip! Can I haz anybodies' 5 GHz chips that runs at low 1.5ish?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It is indeed.. at the voltage to stabilize IBT AVX, I can already run 5 GHz AIDA stable and game all day witbout a crash. Still doesn't qualify as stable indeed.
> 
> btw saberkitty users, which ram ports do you guys populate first when using a couple of sticks? Farthest or nearest the CPU?.
> 
> About you VCore, @Alastair , try to use FSB. Sometimes a 1 MHz change in the base frequency can either help or break you.
> 
> 1.548 aint that bad yet. Your loop will still be able to cope. Not sure if you meant that's your board limit though.
> 
> Edit: for the first time, I have finished 10 runs of IBT AVX at 4.8 on my desired settings with RAM at 2133 CL10 and CPU-NB 2400 at 1.4V and 1.575 VCore.
> 
> Temps are on low 60s maximum on both socket and core this stormy night at 25 reported ambient with Google Now.
> 
> Hmm. Still a bugger with HWInfo On Monitoring though!
> 
> And I am keen on replacing the chip! Can I haz anybodies' 5 GHz chips that runs at low 1.5ish?


From the CPU, slots 2 & 4(A2 & B2) http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R2.0/E8042_SABERTOOTH_990FX_R2.pdf

Section 1.2.4


----------



## Tasm

How do you explain that?matching results but error message...

For some reason, its always the case no matter what i do, results match, pop up message goes wrong...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain that?matching results but error message...
> 
> For some reason, its always the case no matter what i do, results match, pop up message goes wrong...


UAC messing up. Run IBT as Admin.

And use Very High please. A 3.XXX -XX will be a negative at Very High..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i am working on my cabling on amd pc, and i wanted to comment, this is obviously @hurricane28
> 
> this is why i love where asus puts the usb3.0 connector, why, it is accessible and convenient, and it works fine with a gpu and even a gpu with a backplate
> 
> the ud7 on the other hand has the most asinine location for it.
> 
> remember the ud7 is "for quadfire/sli"
> 
> see the pcie slot, tell me how you will hook up usb3.0 to it with 4 gpus ( even waterblocked IE single slot ), you just cant ( well you can, but it is time consuming and risky )
> 
> as for me ill take the "dumb" ( aka rather very intelligent ) location that asus puts the usb 3.0 connector
> 
> 
> 
> same for the debug led and the raised connectors for the front i/o..... not even gonne mention the TPM which is all but useless as no TPM module i have found fits inside
> 
> you can see the connector in it ( usb3.0 ) in which i am making my own extension to just be able to use the usb3.o header


Why do you have your board upside down and takes pictures of it..?

I have it in the same place as you since the UD5 and UD7 is basically the same board.. and i don't have any problems with it and the cables that comes with the case fits nicely...

thats is why i buy Corsair cases because they have plenty cable routing options and they are all grommeted..

I do agree that the place of the USB 3.0 header would be better at the end of the board next to the 24pin connector or something but there is no board that has it like that so if i have to choose between the Asus and the Gigabyte method i prefer the Gigabyte.. the best location for it is on the MSI 990FXA-GD80 and that is why i like that board very much because of its very good PCB layout.

Look for yourself:



I seriously don't see your problem, can't you route the cable though the grommets of your case? In that case, your case is not that great for cable routing and you can't blame gigabyte for it IMO. OR is it that your cable is too short? In that case that is another reason i go with Corsair because i never had issues with cables that were too short..

the front i/0 panel is fine, its the Asus board that gave me trouble because when i insert the connectors to the connector block and install it on the motherboard its too high and its hitting my drive caddy...
So it all depends on what case you have and how long/short the cables are and how the cable routing is i guess.

But enough about the Asus vs Gigabyte because i no longer own the Sabertooth. I returned it to the store and they said that i was in my right about the EC sensor, they gonna return the board to Asus end of story..

You enjoy your gigabyte and Sabertooth, i stick with the UD5 rev 3.0 for now or i go over to the MSI GD80..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UAC messing up. Run IBT as Admin.
> 
> And use Very High please. A 3.XXX -XX will be a negative at Very High..


a 3.xxx will not be a negative at very high

a negative is a negative


----------



## hurricane28

I agree, 3xx is only the result. At 4.8 you get mostly 3.xxx while at 5Ghz you get result of 5xx. The trick is to keep the gflops fairly close to each other because in my testing that gave me the best overall stability. I do noticed that if you get -3xx the first 2,3 runs the system will crash and is not stable.


----------



## miklkit

I agree that that plug is poorly placed in the Sabertooth, which caused the heavy cable in my Silverstone case to make a 90degree turn out and then a full 180 degree turn back to the board. This put a lot of stress on the plug and it was never secure. And the video card was right there too.

But you shouldn't use MSI as an example. Almost no one likes MSI.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I agree that that plug is poorly placed in the Sabertooth, which caused the heavy cable in my Silverstone case to make a 90degree turn out and then a full 180 degree turn back to the board. This put a lot of stress on the plug and it was never secure. And the video card was right there too.
> 
> But you shouldn't use MSI as an example. Almost no one likes MSI.


I like MSI


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I agree that that plug is poorly placed in the Sabertooth, which caused the heavy cable in my Silverstone case to make a 90degree turn out and then a full 180 degree turn back to the board. This put a lot of stress on the plug and it was never secure. And the video card was right there too.
> 
> But you shouldn't use MSI as an example. Almost no one likes MSI.


Maybe because most people that doesn't like MSI has no idea on what they are talking about and are buying the Asus marketing?









I mean, MSI GPU's are always reviewed as one of the best clockers, trun more quiet, cools best and the RMA is excellent if i may believe people that make that claim.

Its not bashing on Asus but if their products are really that good, why do they put so much money in marketing in the first place? I mean if their product is that great it will sell for its self right?

For instance, i had to install an Asus tablet TF300T, its not older than half a year and its already not working anymore...when i pull the tablet off the keyboard the touch screen doesn't work anymore, i did several hard resets and no luck. I called Asus about it and guess what they say..? NO support whatsoever.

A couple of years back i had an notebook that was nothing but trouble and a friend of mine had the same exact issues with another notebook from Asus. Now my MB doesn't work properly, later the tablet, they offer no support whatsoever to the customer. That is reason enough for me to NEVER buy any product from them again.

Does that say Asus is a bad brand? NO, but i have several bad experiences with Asus that i don't feel comfortable to buy it ever again let a lone recommend it to someone if they ask me what to buy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It is indeed.. at the voltage to stabilize IBT AVX, I can already run 5 GHz AIDA stable and game all day witbout a crash. Still doesn't qualify as stable indeed.
> 
> btw saberkitty users, which ram ports do you guys populate first when using a couple of sticks? Farthest or nearest the CPU?.
> 
> About you VCore, @Alastair , try to use FSB. Sometimes a 1 MHz change in the base frequency can either help or break you.
> 
> 1.548 aint that bad yet. Your loop will still be able to cope. Not sure if you meant that's your board limit though.
> 
> Edit: for the first time, I have finished 10 runs of IBT AVX at 4.8 on my desired settings with RAM at 2133 CL10 and CPU-NB 2400 at 1.4V and 1.575 VCore.
> 
> Temps are on low 60s maximum on both socket and core this stormy night at 25 reported ambient with Google Now.
> 
> Hmm. Still a bugger with HWInfo On Monitoring though!
> 
> And I am keen on replacing the chip! Can I haz anybodies' 5 GHz chips that runs at low 1.5ish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the CPU, slots 2 & 4(A2 & B2) http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R2.0/E8042_SABERTOOTH_990FX_R2.pdf
> 
> Section 1.2.4
Click to expand...

this, it is mobo dependant but i follow what the modo states, on amd all mobos i have seen say farthest ones first ( a b c d usually b&d )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so i am working on my cabling on amd pc, and i wanted to comment, this is obviously @hurricane28
> 
> this is why i love where asus puts the usb3.0 connector, why, it is accessible and convenient, and it works fine with a gpu and even a gpu with a backplate
> 
> the ud7 on the other hand has the most asinine location for it.
> 
> *remember the ud7 is "for quadfire/sli"*
> 
> see the pcie slot, tell me how you will hook up usb3.0 to it with 4 gpus ( even waterblocked IE single slot ), you just cant ( well you can, but it is time consuming and risky )
> 
> as for me ill take the "dumb" ( aka rather very intelligent ) location that asus puts the usb 3.0 connector
> 
> 
> 
> same for the debug led and the raised connectors for the front i/o..... not even gonne mention the TPM which is all but useless as no TPM module i have found fits inside
> 
> you can see the connector in it ( usb3.0 ) in which i am making my own extension to just be able to use the usb3.o header
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have your board upside down and takes pictures of it..?
> 
> I have it in the same place as you since the UD5 and UD7 is basically the same board.. and i don't have any problems with it and the cables that comes with the case fits nicely...
> 
> thats is why i buy Corsair cases because they have plenty cable routing options and they are all grommeted..
> 
> I do agree that the place of the USB 3.0 header would be better at the end of the board next to the 24pin connector or something but there is no board that has it like that so if i have to choose between the Asus and the Gigabyte method i prefer the Gigabyte.. the best location for it is on the MSI 990FXA-GD80 and that is why i like that board very much because of its very good PCB layout.
> 
> Look for yourself:
> 
> I seriously don't see your problem, can't you route the cable though the grommets of your case? In that case, your case is not that great for cable routing and you can't blame gigabyte for it IMO. OR is it that your cable is too short? In that case that is another reason i go with Corsair because i never had issues with cables that were too short..
> 
> the front i/0 panel is fine, its the Asus board that gave me trouble because when i insert the connectors to the connector block and install it on the motherboard its too high and its hitting my drive caddy...
> So it all depends on what case you have and how long/short the cables are and how the cable routing is i guess.
> 
> But enough about the Asus vs Gigabyte because i no longer own the Sabertooth. I returned it to the store and they said that i was in my right about the EC sensor, they gonna return the board to Asus end of story..
> 
> You enjoy your gigabyte and Sabertooth, i stick with the UD5 rev 3.0 for now or i go over to the MSI GD80..
Click to expand...

sigh

my mobo is properly alined


it is called reverse layout

when the last PCIE is filled ( due to quadfire, IE you put a large GPU there ) you have issues with all connections on the ud7 as they are slightly raised which causes them to hit the GPU whether air or water cooled

as to my problem

can you show me how to route this monstrosity  under a GPU that hits the top of and interferes with usb 2.0 connectors ? 

or this pic may show the size difference better ( this has a male usb2.0 but i hope you can use your imagination and "remove" from the pic the pins sticking out of the connector ( again usb2.0 ) 

i do firmly believe whoever thought up the connector for usb 3.0 and who ever signed it in as standard should be taken out, shot, treated medically and shot again due to the immense density of their brain )

in other news i have some excitement happening, will bring up pics tonight !


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can see the connector in it ( usb3.0 ) in which i am making my own extension to just be able to use the usb3.o header


Can you please show more information about this mod, Im having the same problem. Thanks!

Hurricane: Mega is 100% right how do you sell a QuadFire/4 SLI board and put all Firewire, HDaudio,USB2x2 USB3, powerhdd led, reset, power, speaker where they will be blocked by any GPU that supports Quadfire/4 SLI.
Asus is only slightly better on the CHVFZ, they put the usb3 away, but its really hard to put al the other connectors bellow the 3rd GPU, you even bend the GPU, Mobo and cables to do it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can see the connector in it ( usb3.0 ) in which i am making my own extension to just be able to use the usb3.o header
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please show more information about this mod, Im having the same problem. Thanks!
> 
> Hurricane: Mega is 100% right how do you sell a QuadFire/4 SLI board and put all Firewire, HDaudio,USB2x2 USB3, powerhdd led, reset, power, speaker where they will be blocked by any GPU that supports Quadfire/4 SLI.
> Asus is only slightly better on the CHVFZ, they put the usb3 away, but its really hard to put al the other connectors bellow the 3rd GPU, you even bend the GPU, Mobo and cables to do it.
Click to expand...

Because none of that but the USB3.0 and TPM is a problem. Everything else is just complaining, they're all extremely low profile and they are not fully blocked by a card with a water block. Look at every other Quadfire board in existence. Do your cable management before putting in your GPU. Problem solved.

TPM is useless too while we're at it because there is no true legit use for one in a gaming rig, only mission critical workstations, Mega just wanted to complain about something no one will ever actually use.

Megaman: The USB 3.0 connector is so large for several reasons, including the fact it has the pinout for both USB 2.0 and 3.0, and the lines in the cable have to be able to carry the needed amps for USB 3.0's insane power delivery.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so the new 280 rad is in and no leaks to be found.. need to get another res and bleed a little more thoroughly ive got a few smaller bubbles i cant get out because bumping the pump is at full speed which seems to reintroduce the same air bubbles back in...after i get a proper fill/drain/res setup going this will be much easier... anyhow im very happy with its performance so far even though i need to sleep so i havent put it through its paces but i feel like im gonna be seeing if i can get close to the 5ghz mark soon... this was at 4.4 with 1.34 on vcore 2400 nb and 2600ht...




didnt have time for a really good run gotta be up at 6am... how does this look for my setup... same as sig rig only an extra alphacool nexxos 280 st30


----------



## aaroc

I think tpm is useless too. Im using muy GPUs with oem fan, going to install wb soon. But the top of the line mobo should be designed better. Maybe when they designed them the high end GPUs didn't blocked those connectors.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I think tpm is useless too. Im using muy GPUs with oem fan, going to install wb soon. But the top of the line mobo should be designed better. *Maybe when they designed them the high end GPUs didn't blocked those connectors*.


... No. Not even close. PCI-e 1.0a spec was finalized in 2003, and GPU PCB has been the same low-height ever since. The 990FXA-UD7 came out in 2011. If you want a more modern example, the Asus X99 Deluxe has the exact same layout and it came out weeks ago.

Know what other Quadfire motherboard follows the exact same pattern? All of them. I'm not even going to link an example, because you will never find a single one that does not place USB2 and Firewire along the bottom edge. It's not a matter of "being designed better", because those adapters have all the clearance they need. And frankly there is nowhere else to put them.

And again, single-slot water coolers do not block the ports along the bottom edge.


----------



## mus1mus

I agree.

Given all the dimension restrictions associated with designing a motherboard, manufacturers can only do so much.

The kitty indeed has at least a couple of flaws with the locations of the ports, but you know, people bought them, and continuous to buy them. Everything can be remedied or rather ignored as you can't really do a thing about it anymore.

But look at this.










The board as you can see has been designed with cable routing in mind, but hear this,


----------



## Kuivamaa

I am thinking of getting an 8320E. Does anyone have hands on with it? Is the stock cooler the usual AMD puts in octocores or is it the crappier one that comes with 95W parts?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am think of getting an 8320E. Does anyone have hands on with it? Is the stock cooler the usual AMD puts in octocores or is it the crappier one that comes with 95W parts?


@cssorkinman got a 8370e pm him


----------



## Tasm

Is there anyway for an FX when overclocked to reduce voltages at idle?

Even with all power saving options selected, it reduces the clock, but not the voltage.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Is there anyway for an FX when overclocked to reduce voltages at idle?
> 
> Even with all power saving options selected, it reduces the clock, but not the voltage.


OC using off set voltages and turn CNQ on. I have it working grat. 4.9 @ 1.54V at load and 0.9v or 1.1v or whatever at idle @ 1.7GHz


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OC using off set voltages and turn CNQ on. I have it working grat. 4.9 @ 1.54V at load and 0.9v or 1.1v or whatever at idle @ 1.7GHz


Thanks


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OC using off set voltages and turn CNQ on. I have it working grat. 4.9 @ 1.54V at load and 0.9v or 1.1v or whatever at idle @ 1.7GHz


that's quite a swing there...


----------



## cssorkinman

5ghz cb 15 - 800
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am thinking of getting an 8320E. Does anyone have hands on with it? Is the stock cooler the usual AMD puts in octocores or is it the crappier one that comes with 95W parts?


The 8370e came with the rather anemic 95 watt cooler - didn't bother trying it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this, it is mobo dependant but i follow what the modo states, on amd all mobos i have seen say farthest ones first ( a b c d usually b&d )
> sigh
> 
> my mobo is properly alined
> 
> 
> it is called reverse layout
> 
> when the last PCIE is filled ( due to quadfire, IE you put a large GPU there ) you have issues with all connections on the ud7 as they are slightly raised which causes them to hit the GPU whether air or water cooled
> 
> as to my problem
> 
> can you show me how to route this monstrosity  under a GPU that hits the top of and interferes with usb 2.0 connectors ?
> 
> or this pic may show the size difference better ( this has a male usb2.0 but i hope you can use your imagination and "remove" from the pic the pins sticking out of the connector ( again usb2.0 )
> 
> i do firmly believe whoever thought up the connector for usb 3.0 and who ever signed it in as standard should be taken out, shot, treated medically and shot again due to the immense density of their brain )
> 
> in other news i have some excitement happening, will bring up pics tonight !


I see your problem now, did you actually tried to setup quad fire on that motherboard while having USB 3.0 and all the connectors plugged in? the difference between the UD5 and UD7 is the UD7 has an extra PCI-e x16 lane and that can cause some trouble with the connector on the bottom side.

I have it like this, (don't mind the horrible cable management tho)



I have them at the exact same place as you and if you can route the cable though the bottom cable grommet of your case i think there will be no problem at all..
That is one of the main reasons i go with Corsair cases and that is due to the outstanding cable routing options and many grommets to tug away the cables for a nice clean build. The cables have a nice length to it as well so they are never too short or too long. At least, that is my experience with Corsair cases.

I am curious what that excitement happening is


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OC using off set voltages and turn CNQ on. I have it working grat. 4.9 @ 1.54V at load and 0.9v or 1.1v or whatever at idle @ 1.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> that's quite a swing there...
Click to expand...

Yeah well. Once I have a stable OC I like to have some power savings going on.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Given all the dimension restrictions associated with designing a motherboard, manufacturers can only do so much.
> 
> The kitty indeed has at least a couple of flaws with the locations of the ports, but you know, people bought them, and continuous to buy them. Everything can be remedied or rather ignored as you can't really do a thing about it anymore.
> 
> But look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board as you can see has been designed with cable routing in mind, but hear this,


Yeah, i hear you.

IMO that EVGA board is one big mistake, they made an serious mistake at the draw table when they designed that board. It looks like they were drunk


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah well. Once I have a stable OC I like to have some power savings going on.


I rarely leave my pc on at idle so power savings wouldn't save me much....I used to leave my pcs on 24/7 but these days I'm on it 99 percent of the time its on


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What's a CHVFZ and an 8350 worth these days?


Not sure on the worth, but are you jumping to the dark side?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Not sure on the worth, but are you jumping to the dark side?


Not sure really, I am getting a X99 2011v3 gaming board for free and thought I might be able to get enough for this set-up to get me close to a 5820K. Of course the RAM will be $250 but the wife doesn't need to know that.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not sure really, I am getting a X99 2011v3 gaming board for free and thought I might be able to get enough for this set-up to get me close to a 5820K. Of course the RAM will be $250 but the wife doesn't need to know that.


Edit: I don't know though, I have a r9 290 on the way and I need to get a Kamodo and fittings to put it in my loop so it may wait a while.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not sure really, I am getting a X99 2011v3 gaming board for free and thought I might be able to get enough for this set-up to get me close to a 5820K. Of course the RAM will be $250 but the wife doesn't need to know that.


Can't blame ya with a free MB....... Would like to hear how it turns out for you and your take on the setup...


----------



## Gereti

Sold my 6990 couple days ago, and now i'm going to buy used asus 7970 ref with EK wc-block, but i have one problem that i dont have allmost any other wc component's so... was planning to mount ref cooler back and then do something, one hint to me was sell EK's block and buy some other, aftermarket cooler to it but...

Hmh,...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Sold my 6990 couple days ago, and now i'm going to buy used asus 7970 ref with EK wc-block, but i have one problem that i dont have allmost any other wc component's so... was planning to mount ref cooler back and then do something, one hint to me was sell EK's block and buy some other, aftermarket cooler to it but...
> 
> Hmh,...


Why not get a GTX 970?

Just ran AVX twice with my RAM and CPU-NB OC's added in. Stable twice in a row!


My OC was giving issues. BF4 was crashing. Ran IBT crashed almost instantly. I could not work out why! Then I remembered wise FX sensei once say. "Flash CMOS. Start again from scratch. Sometime. Bad OC botch CMOS."

Wise sensei was right. IBT AVX stable twice in a row!








Maybe try 5 again with this in mind.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why not get a GTX 970?
> 
> Just ran AVX twice with my RAM and CPU-NB OC's added in. Stable twice in a row!
> 
> 
> My OC was giving issues. BF4 was crashing. Ran IBT crashed almost instantly. I could not work out why! Then I remembered wise FX sensei once say. "Flash CMOS. Start again from scratch. Sometime. Bad OC botch CMOS."
> 
> Wise sensei was right. IBT AVX stable twice in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try 5 again with this in mind.


Well well, let's say like, "student and money wont grow at tree"
I get 220€ from 6990, and i buy 7970 170€

Now i'm thinking what aircooler i would get that if i'm not use reference/waterblock, Arctic S1+2x120mm fan's?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why not get a GTX 970?
> 
> Just ran AVX twice with my RAM and CPU-NB OC's added in. Stable twice in a row!
> 
> 
> My OC was giving issues. BF4 was crashing. Ran IBT crashed almost instantly. I could not work out why! Then I remembered wise FX sensei once say. "Flash CMOS. Start again from scratch. Sometime. Bad OC botch CMOS."
> 
> Wise sensei was right. IBT AVX stable twice in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try 5 again with this in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Well well, let's say like, "student and money wont grow at tree"
> I get 220€ from 6990, and i buy 7970 170€
> 
> Now i'm thinking what aircooler i would get that if i'm not use reference/waterblock, Arctic S1+2x120mm fan's?
Click to expand...

Well it was worth a shot. They seem pretty beastly for the price. You could wait for the 960 and see where that drops in terms of price. I am looking at AMD right now and their recent 285 release thinking..... "what now? What will you do next? My 6850's want to be retired now but you don't have the answer for me! A 970 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD NOW AMD!







" I haven't used an NVIdia card since the GeForce 8 series. This is the first timeI have ever considered jumping. I really don't want to. As I really want to help contribute to their R&D. But if they don't get their hiney's into gear by the time 20nm comes along in the next 4-6 months or so.... I will jump.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well it was worth a shot. They seem pretty beastly for the price. You could wait for the 960 and see where that drops in terms of price. I am looking at AMD right now and their recent 285 release thinking..... "what now? What will you do next? My 6850's want to be retired now but you don't have the answer for me! A 970 IS LOOKING REAL GOOD NOW AMD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I haven't used an NVIdia card since the GeForce 8 series. This is the first timeI have ever considered jumping. I really don't want to. As I really want to help contribute to their R&D. But if they don't get their hiney's into gear by the time 20nm comes along in the next 4-6 months or so.... I will jump.


My last nvidia on my mainPC was Geforce 440MX








I jumped from that to HD4650, and then i got (found from "trash") HD3850,then i got 7870, 6990, and now 7970

Hmm i have been too lazy to tweak my cpu settings to get more than 4.6Ghz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> I think tpm is useless too. Im using muy GPUs with oem fan, going to install wb soon. But the top of the line mobo should be designed better. *Maybe when they designed them the high end GPUs didn't blocked those connectors*.
> 
> 
> 
> ... No. Not even close. PCI-e 1.0a spec was finalized in 2003, and GPU PCB has been the same low-height ever since. The 990FXA-UD7 came out in 2011. If you want a more modern example, the Asus X99 Deluxe has the exact same layout and it came out weeks ago.
> 
> Know what other Quadfire motherboard follows the exact same pattern? All of them. I'm not even going to link an example, because you will never find a single one that does not place USB2 and Firewire along the bottom edge. It's not a matter of "being designed better", because those adapters have all the clearance they need. And frankly there is nowhere else to put them.
> 
> And again, single-slot water coolers do not block the ports along the bottom edge.
Click to expand...

although you are probably right about the size, they didnt have to make it so big, bigger wire less plastic would be ok.

as to the usb it does get in the way. but your right i was just making some 00
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this, it is mobo dependant but i follow what the modo states, on amd all mobos i have seen say farthest ones first ( a b c d usually b&d )
> sigh
> 
> my mobo is properly alined
> it is called reverse layout
> 
> when the last PCIE is filled ( due to quadfire, IE you put a large GPU there ) you have issues with all connections on the ud7 as they are slightly raised which causes them to hit the GPU whether air or water cooled
> 
> as to my problem
> 
> can you show me how to route this monstrosity under a GPU that hits the top of and interferes with usb 2.0 connectors ?
> 
> or this pic may show the size difference better ( this has a male usb2.0 but i hope you can use your imagination and "remove" from the pic the pins sticking out of the connector ( again usb2.0 )
> 
> i do firmly believe whoever thought up the connector for usb 3.0 and who ever signed it in as standard should be taken out, shot, treated medically and shot again due to the immense density of their brain )
> 
> in other news i have some excitement happening, will bring up pics tonight !
> 
> 
> 
> I see your problem now, did you actually tried to setup quad fire on that motherboard while having USB 3.0 and all the connectors plugged in? the difference between the UD5 and UD7 is the UD7 has an extra PCI-e x16 lane and that can cause some trouble with the connector on the bottom side.
> 
> I have it like this, (don't mind the horrible cable management tho)
> 
> I have them at the exact same place as you and if you can route the cable though the bottom cable grommet of your case i think there will be no problem at all..
> That is one of the main reasons i go with Corsair cases and that is due to the outstanding cable routing options and many grommets to tug away the cables for a nice clean build. The cables have a nice length to it as well so they are never too short or too long. At least, that is my experience with Corsair cases.
> 
> I am curious what that excitement happening is
Click to expand...

yes quadfire will COMPLETELY cover it can not even insert the connector


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> although you are probably right about the size, they didnt have to make it so big, bigger wire less plastic would be ok.
> 
> as to the usb it does get in the way. but your right i was just making some 00
> 
> yes quadfire will COMPLETELY cover it can not even insert the connector


The connector itself has more than just wires in it actually. And no, they really couldn't make it much smaller, not without removing USB 2.0 support. That stuff is pretty packed as it is. 10 lines per half, 20 lines to the connector.



Remember, 3.0 is not actually pin-compatible with 2.0, they have to run special lines just for it.


----------



## hurricane28

That might be but i agree with Mega Man about the bulky and large connector.. not even to mention the thick and tough cables that can be a pain to route properly because in a lot of cases it puts a lot of force on the connector on the motherboard.

off topic:

Did you guys notice that Nvidia has launched their new GPU's? Its pure awesomeness if you ask me









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941.html

Might sell my GTX 660Ti and get one of those


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> although you are probably right about the size, they didnt have to make it so big, bigger wire less plastic would be ok.
> 
> as to the usb it does get in the way. but your right i was just making some 00
> 
> yes quadfire will COMPLETELY cover it can not even insert the connector
> 
> 
> 
> The connector itself has more than just wires in it actually. And no, they really couldn't make it much smaller, not without removing USB 2.0 support. That stuff is pretty packed as it is. 10 lines per half, 20 lines to the connector.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, 3.0 is not actually pin-compatible with 2.0, they have to run special lines just for it.
Click to expand...

sorry but half truths

the half being you are half correct. there is already a mod you can do that fixes this, and you dont loose speed or otherwise to my knowledge, my point being that they could of designed it better, but also so that it uses the same style connectors... as well everything else in the i/o

the mod has become so wanted even moddiy started selling it
http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB-3.0-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-Adapter-Cable-%28Low-Profile-Connector%29.html

your telling me they couldnt just use a 2.0mm Dupont 20-Pin

http://www.moddiy.com/products/2.0mm-Dupont-20%252dPin-USB-3.0-Housing-Female-Connector.html

?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That might be but i agree with Mega Man about the bulky and large connector.. not even to mention the thick and tough cables that can be a pain to route properly because in a lot of cases it puts a lot of force on the connector on the motherboard.
> 
> off topic:
> 
> Did you guys notice that Nvidia has launched their new GPU's? Its pure awesomeness if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941.html
> 
> Might sell my GTX 660Ti and get one of those


Time will tell.

There is a reviewer that put the 980 behind the 290X. Plus, XFire scales better than SLI at the moment. Also note that 390X is a few months from now.

One thing is obvious though, drivers play a role in the cards performance. AMD already matured on this area. How can a release driver topple a mature one¿ I'd wait for a few months if I were to pick one.

Lastly, 780s and TIs are being stopped. Might get a good deal for store clearance for them..


----------



## Red1776

For those of you asking about how to pull the extra performance of the red screw out of your system,

I explain here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1473361/amd-high-performance-project-by-red1776/470#post_22880710


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> although you are probably right about the size, they didnt have to make it so big, bigger wire less plastic would be ok.
> 
> as to the usb it does get in the way. but your right i was just making some 00
> 
> yes quadfire will COMPLETELY cover it can not even insert the connector
> 
> 
> 
> The connector itself has more than just wires in it actually. And no, they really couldn't make it much smaller, not without removing USB 2.0 support. That stuff is pretty packed as it is. 10 lines per half, 20 lines to the connector.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, 3.0 is not actually pin-compatible with 2.0, they have to run special lines just for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry but half truths
> 
> the half being you are half correct. there is already a mod you can do that fixes this, and you dont loose speed or otherwise to my knowledge, my point being that they could of designed it better, but also so that it uses the same style connectors... as well everything else in the i/o
> 
> the mod has become so wanted even moddiy started selling it
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB-3.0-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-Adapter-Cable-%28Low-Profile-Connector%29.html
> 
> your telling me they couldnt just use a 2.0mm Dupont 20-Pin
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/2.0mm-Dupont-20%252dPin-USB-3.0-Housing-Female-Connector.html
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

The "Mod" is an expansion cable. It is not a "Mod", It does not remove or replace the connector head. It simply moves the large head away from the motherboard by a few inches. "Woo", color me oh so impressed.









And no, because that is only for the pinout. It has nothing to do with what is inside the connector, nor the cables.

I am 100% correct, not "half truth".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That might be but i agree with Mega Man about the bulky and large connector.. not even to mention the thick and tough cables that can be a pain to route properly because in a lot of cases it puts a lot of force on the connector on the motherboard.
> 
> off topic:
> 
> Did you guys notice that Nvidia has launched their new GPU's? Its pure awesomeness if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941.html
> 
> Might sell my GTX 660Ti and get one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> There is a reviewer that put the 980 behind the 290X. Plus, XFire scales better than SLI at the moment. Also note that 390X is a few months from now.
> 
> One thing is obvious though, drivers play a role in the cards performance. AMD already matured on this area. How can a release driver topple a mature one¿ I'd wait for a few months if I were to pick one.
> 
> Lastly, 780s and TIs are being stopped. Might get a good deal for store clearance for them..
Click to expand...

XFire has always scaled better than SLI, but nVidia really needs to get those drivers in line for this thing. 180% performance in 2-card and 220% performance for 3-card is just wrong.

Still... GTX 970 replaces the R9-290 as "the card to buy". Guess I'll be recommending it until R9-300 series.


----------



## Mega Man

@KyadCK so whats different inside the plastic besides the connector ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @KyadCK so whats different inside the plastic besides the connector ?


Cable breakout mainly, small PCB, etc. They aren't just straight lines, they're paired and shielded as well due to the "long" distance and high frequency, like CAT6 and CAT7 vs CAT5e. They also carry live power along them, up to _ten times_ more than standard USB 2.0, making shielding more important.
Quote:


> *The Battery Charging Specification requires that the physical ports themselves be capable of handling 5 A*


Quote:


> Using three power profiles of those defined in the USB Power Delivery Specification, it lets devices with larger energy demands request higher currents and supply voltages from compliant hosts - up to 2 A at 5 V (for a power consumption of up to 10 W), *and optionally up to 5 A at either 12 V (60 W) or 20 V (100 W).*[29]


Those arent pansy lines in those cables... They're rated for heavy duty.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Got my new ram from Gertie so am out to play, just started so thought I'd see what I could get up to.
http://valid.canardpc.com/st6swj


Mike the Owl


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Got my new ram from Gertie so am out to play, just started so thought I'd see what I could get up to.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/st6swj
> 
> 
> Mike the Owl


at stock it should be 1866mhz 9-11-9-27

you might have to manually enter the values


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> at stock it should be 1866mhz 9-11-9-27
> 
> you might have to manually enter the values


Cheers Gertie


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can relate. I went to China to get my 1kw leadex plat ( they did not stock the 1200w ) and every time I go I check out the pc stores. Finding stuff there is an amazing pain in the bum
> As to moving. I couldn't imaging trying to move in China. ...


It can be an awful experience and everything is priced ridiculously high. I once saw a watercooling kit for 3000 RMB I could assemble for less than half that. This is why I buy online usually unless price is close. The worst thing is when people try to sell you something you don't want or need. Like they treat you as if you have no idea. When I bought my PSU four years ago I wanted something decent and the shops were telling me no need to spend a lot, I could get the same thing for much less and they tried to sell me these no brand rubbish PSU's. In the end I just bought online.

I am very happy here and I do not miss Europe bar Greece.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so i decided to push for at least 4.8 but im having an issue.. i feel like there is an issue with my cooling somewhere.. i stabled 4.6 at 1.425v temps never breaking 50C on core.. however when pushing for 4.8 ive got it getting positive 3.8's in ibt at 1.46 in bios however the temps are hitting that edge.. with a 280 rad and the h220x i dont feel i should be temping out at 4.8 unless theres an issue in the cooling somewhere. Also shouldnt the gigaflops be quite a bit higher as well or could that simply be not enough voltage... i have the loop ran front output to the cpu from that block to 280rad mounted on bottom and 280 to the return on the back of h220x all parts were flushed thoroughly and disassembled/reassembled to check for debris....any other info you might need i can provide...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Bios Settings!


----------



## mus1mus

Could just be swings. And could be that you need more flow. Or Air trapped somewhere along the loop.

On your BIOS, I noticed you're on Ultra LLC. That thing Overshoots.

Try High.

TIP: for High LLC, Vcore at Bios = (minus) -0.025 at Windows. i.e. 1.600 at BIOS = 1.575is on Windows at LOAD IIRC..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can relate. I went to China to get my 1kw leadex plat ( they did not stock the 1200w ) and every time I go I check out the pc stores. Finding stuff there is an amazing pain in the bum
> As to moving. I couldn't imaging trying to move in China. ...
> 
> 
> 
> It can be an awful experience and everything is priced ridiculously high. I once saw a watercooling kit for 3000 RMB I could assemble for less than half that. This is why I buy online usually unless price is close. The worst thing is when people try to sell you something you don't want or need. Like they treat you as if you have no idea. When I bought my PSU four years ago I wanted something decent and the shops were telling me no need to spend a lot, I could get the same thing for much less and they tried to sell me these no brand rubbish PSU's. In the end I just bought online.
> 
> I am very happy here and I do not miss Europe bar Greece.
Click to expand...

HA ha my wife is from Beijing. One nice thing is I am white. They do chase me down and grab me ( not joking. You have to watch for the small Asian girls. They have death grips you would never belive. I once dragged the girl all over all 8 floors but until I went to her shop she never let loose my wrist. ) but mostly they leave me alone ( usually the boss tells them "no he can't understand you anyway")


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HA ha my wife is from Beijing. One nice thing is I am white. They do chase me down and grab me ( not joking. *You have to watch for the small Asian girls.* They have death grips you would never belive. I once dragged the girl all over all 8 floors but until I went to her shop she never let loose my wrist. ) but mostly they leave me alone ( usually the boss tells them "no he can't understand you anyway")


lol..

You should watch out for those Thai girls more. And Asians that have been to Thailand. LMAO..








consider this as an advice.







if you knew what I am talking.


----------



## Red1776

Hey guys , the red screw proper placement is up for the multi-GPU configs

Okay, to the uninitiated I will reveal the proper GPU placement of the "Red Screw"



The *Red Screw* is placed below the last GPU in the setup.

For motherboards you can place it anywhere except the center metaled hole.

Of course run your favorite benchmark to confirm it is working properly.

I hope this clears things up. And don't forget to join the

'Red Screw Performance Club'

Thank You

Greg


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Could just be swings. And could be that you need more flow. Or Air trapped somewhere along the loop.
> 
> On your BIOS, I noticed you're on Ultra LLC. That thing Overshoots.
> 
> Try High.
> 
> TIP: for High LLC, Vcore at Bios = (minus) -0.025 at Windows. i.e. 1.600 at BIOS = 1.575is on Windows at LOAD IIRC..


I know that I have a couple of bubbles I can hear them circulate occasionally and see them in the res I'm thinking I might need to set pump speed low and with everything powered bleed it at lower speed when I installed the 280 I had some issues getting that last bit of air or as I am using fill port on the back of h220x and I could get the air to vacate or so I thought but it must go further into the return line because after topping off when pump started again (using bump trick with the psu pins connected) the bubbles immediately re appeared in res...I was thinking a second res would help with this a lot and make filing and draining easier too... the bleed screw on the h220x I could never get to bleed the air out under pressure no water would come out but when pump turned off the water would escape but never the air lol my luck


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> HA ha my wife is from Beijing. One nice thing is I am white. They do chase me down and grab me ( not joking. You have to watch for the small Asian girls. They have death grips you would never belive. I once dragged the girl all over all 8 floors but until I went to her shop she never let loose my wrist. ) but mostly they leave me alone ( usually the boss tells them "no he can't understand you anyway")


Fortunately I haven't experienced this but I've been chased before, however in the small place I live it's rare for this to happen. What isn't rare is for girls to think that just because they've said hello to you they can literally demand everything from free English lessons to money to whatever takes their arrogant fancy.

Anyway, the one great thing is Taobao. Cheese, bread maker, CPU, coolers, cases and sweets can be found


----------



## mus1mus

Have you tried tilting the case while bleeding? Or a drop of dish washing detergent to the loop?

Man, I have this issue with my D5 that somewhat traps air on the pump itself. Pressure is very weak and all.

A drop of detergent took care of those air bubbles..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I had the h220x out and in my hand during bleeding so i could shake and move it at will i also tilted and shook and even bounced the case a bit off the table to free any air.. i can tilt the h220x and get the air to the fillport but i think when i actually put the top off distilled in it pushes that air back into the return instead of filling in the space.. not sure how i would fix this aside from the second resevoir.. i tried different angles.. different approaches to filling nothing seemed to get that last little bit of air out







might try the dish soap thing are there any kinds to avoid i think the ones i have have bleach in them which im sure should be avoided


----------



## mus1mus

just the liquid dishwashing ones.

might note of the bleach thing..

I think a res will really do you good. Or, fill the loop running..

It's also normal for water to flow back after turning off the pump..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> just the liquid dishwashing ones.
> 
> might note of the bleach thing..
> 
> I think a res will really do you good. Or, fill the loop running..
> 
> It's also normal for water to flow back after turning off the pump..


I tried filing it running as well but once it gets to a certain fill level the design makes it impossible to put more in while running (at full speed anyway) so I will try a few more little things and get another res ASAP to iron out the kinks... what I mean is when I get the bubble to the fill port and the space is there adding water must push that air into the return line


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so i decided to push for at least 4.8 but im having an issue.. i feel like there is an issue with my cooling somewhere.. i stabled 4.6 at 1.425v temps never breaking 50C on core.. however when pushing for 4.8 ive got it getting positive 3.8's in ibt at 1.46 in bios however the temps are hitting that edge.. with a 280 rad and the h220x i dont feel i should be temping out at 4.8 unless theres an issue in the cooling somewhere. Also shouldnt the gigaflops be quite a bit higher as well or could that simply be not enough voltage... i have the loop ran front output to the cpu from that block to 280rad mounted on bottom and 280 to the return on the back of h220x all parts were flushed thoroughly and disassembled/reassembled to check for debris....any other info you might need i can provide...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Settings!


Wow. 4.8GHz at 1.46V is very good if you can get it stable. Doesn't the H220X come with a 240mm radiator? Anyways I used to run a CPU only 280mm loop. And I stopped at 4.8GHz @ 1.5V with that. I was getting fairly similar temps to you. However I must ask do you have any additional cooling? Like a VRM fan or a backside mobo fan blowing on the back of the CPU socket. These can work really well. My caps and chokes that sit next to the VRM's used to reach over 80C without a fan. (I think you can extrapolate the VRM temps were near 80C as well) With a VRM fan I got those temps down to 60C on the chokes. And 4.8Ghz which throttled for me stopped and socket temps reached a touch above 60C. Currently my socket reaches around 64C at 4.9GHz stressing with IBT. Usually a VRM or socket fan or both become a requirement at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I tried filing it running as well but once it gets to a certain fill level the design makes it impossible to put more in while running (at full speed anyway) so I will try a few more little things and get another res ASAP to iron out the kinks... what I mean is when I get the bubble to the fill port and the space is there adding water must push that air into the return line


It's quite a pain working with small res; people always say.

Get thicker tubes for less kinks. But then again, that also means getting new fittings if you are using more than just barbs.

What are your ambient during those runs??


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. 4.8GHz at 1.46V is very good if you can get it stable. Doesn't the H220X come with a 240mm radiator? Anyways I used to run a CPU only 280mm loop. And I stopped at 4.8GHz @ 1.5V with that. I was getting fairly similar temps to you. However I must ask do you have any additional cooling? Like a VRM fan or a backside mobo fan blowing on the back of the CPU socket. These can work really well. My caps and chokes that sit next to the VRM's used to reach over 80C without a fan. (I think you can extrapolate the VRM temps were near 80C as well) With a VRM fan I got those temps down to 60C on the chokes. And 4.8Ghz which throttled for me stopped and socket temps reached a touch above 60C. Currently my socket reaches around 64C at 4.9GHz stressing with IBT. Usually a VRM or socket fan or both become a requirement at 4.8Ghz.


I have a 120mm on vrm and one on backside of socket with h220x and a 280 rad in the bottom....

@ mus1mus I am thinking of a decent sized one... my tubes are nearly straight runs...I went with same size as there is no adapter for h220x yet... ambient was around 23.3c ish


----------



## mus1mus

3/8 ID - 5/8 OD OR 3/8 Inner Diameter - 5/8 Outer Diameter tubes are pretty much the perfect size on both looks and performance (less kinks). Match it with the same 3/8ID - 5/8OD fittings (if compression fittings) Barbs will just need ID measurement. Plus, Advanced LRT Tubings are this size. (good one)









There are bigger sizes as well.

Thick walls = less kinks.



At those temps, it's probably just a misread. But that isn't a misread, there's an issue indeed..


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, what do you think?

EVGA Supernova 1300 G2 or
Supernova 1000 P2?

Same price round here..


----------



## Mega Man

Is elect more or less around you


----------



## mus1mus

Electricity source? Or the store?

We use 220 Volts so current through the breakers will be less at same power.

The P2 can also be grabbed right away. While G2 needs to be ordered from the states.

By the way, it's not a P2. It's a superflower platinum. But they are just the same.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Electricity source? Or the store?
> 
> We use 220 Volts so current through the breakers will be less at same power.
> 
> The P2 can also be grabbed right away. While G2 needs to be ordered from the states.
> 
> By the way, it's not a P2. It's a superflower platinum. But they are just the same.


If electricity is cheap for you then grab the G2, if not then the P2

Can you see yourself needing more than 1000w?


----------



## mus1mus

Yes.. maybe moar..









I will also just use the computer 5h a day the most on weekdays. So..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes.. maybe moar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also just use the computer 5h a day the most on weekdays. So..


Well....I'd grab the 1300w G2 then, Should be enough for what you need


----------



## mus1mus

How about 2? lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How about 2? lol


Cmon....unless you are planning some crazy Quad-GPU, Overclocked to hell and back, Watercooled setup you wouldn't use that kind of power.........unless, that's what you are planning?


----------



## mus1mus

Well, a plan will always be a plan. Fruition of the plan, on the other hand, depends.

Let's just say we all enjoy this stuff.


----------



## By-Tor

1300w? Wow! What would you need that much power to run?

I'm using an XFX Pro Series 850w to power an OC'ed 8350, 2 OC'ed 7950's, 2 water pumps, 10-120mm radiator fans in push/pull, 5 case fans and lighting and not getting even close to using all the power my PSU can deliver..


----------



## mus1mus

Mega has 3200 total.
Red will have 3400.

If I can grab 2 1300s, hmm

Let's just say, I currently have:

A 290 (will grab moar and play my luck on unlockable ones), 2 Quad rads, 2 triple rads, with a room for another quad, will use high-powered-Deltas count to 40s, 2 d5s(might need moar), a power hungry chip, etc.

Most PSUs are also most efficient at 50% load of max. So better as I won't mind upgrading too soon once my build gets done.

Yes, it's way too ambitious. But who knows?.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD OR 3/8 Inner Diameter - 5/8 Outer Diameter tubes are pretty much the perfect size on both looks and performance (less kinks). Match it with the same 3/8ID - 5/8OD fittings (if compression fittings) Barbs will just need ID measurement. Plus, Advanced LRT Tubings are this size. (good one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are bigger sizes as well.
> 
> Thick walls = less kinks.
> 
> 
> 
> At those temps, it's probably just a misread. But that isn't a misread, there's an issue indeed..


yeah I've got primochill advanced lrt in black with 3/8 by 5/8 tubing and compression fittings on the rad only because no adapter yet


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 1300w? Wow! What would you need that much power to run?
> 
> I'm using an XFX Pro Series 850w to power an OC'ed 8350, 2 OC'ed 7950's, 2 water pumps, 10-120mm radiator fans in push/pull, 5 case fans and lighting and not getting even close to using all the power my PSU can deliver..


you are actually only about 50w's from cap out at full load, ii wouldn't be surprised if you were over, not many stress their cpu, ram AND gpu to find their total system draw.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are actually only about 50w's from cap out at full load, ii wouldn't be surprised if you were over, not many stress their cpu, ram AND gpu to find their total system draw.


FX 8350 4.8 1.44v + 7950 Crossfire 1100mhz 1.237v powered by Seasonic XGold 660w...

Consumption should be about 600/650w, but this unit can hold up to 700-750w, no problem.

You are fine with 850w...

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5826/msi-radeon-r9-280x-3gb-twin-frozr-oc-in-crossfire-video-card-review/index23.html


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are actually only about 50w's from cap out at full load, ii wouldn't be surprised if you were over, not many stress their cpu, ram AND gpu to find their total system draw.
> 
> 
> 
> FX 8350 4.8 1.44v + 7950 Crossfire 1100mhz 1.237v powered by Seasonic XGold 660w...
> 
> Consumption should be about 600/650w, but this unit can hold up to 700-750w, no problem.
> 
> You are fine with 850w...
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5826/msi-radeon-r9-280x-3gb-twin-frozr-oc-in-crossfire-video-card-review/index23.html
Click to expand...

lulz 3dm for load..it will use half the CPU at most and only during physics test.

try Prime 95 + furmark









you board and minimal drives will eat bout 100watts, each of those graphic cards WILL eat 200-260watts each. and that 4.8 overclock will eat at-least 250w, that's 850w easy at full load. I've not even added in water cooling.

how do you know everything is stable together if you can't test it all the same time?


----------



## mus1mus

lol flail,

Also note, some users' use of the term, "they are rated for xxxx but they can hold up to xxxx" ¿

Manufacturing safeguard, becomes their safeguard in picking a PSU.. hmmm


----------



## Devildog83

I have a 660w platinum seasonic and was at about maxed with OC 8350 4.8 and both cards OC'ed running P95 +Valley on Extreme HD. From the wall I was over 600w. I would not try this with 280x's unless I had at least an 850w PSU and a good one at that. When I get a second 290 I will get a 1000w for headroom.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a 660w platinum seasonic and was at about maxed with OC 8350 4.8 and both cards OC'ed running P95 +Valley on Extreme HD. From the wall I was over 600w. I would not try this with 280x's unless I had at least an 850w PSU and a good one at that. When I get a second 290 I will get a 1000w for headroom.


I have a 750w gold, 5.1 and 2x 280x and my 8350 at 5.1 (1.692v) although I don't have my cards clocked and am probably at my wall, I still hadn't seeing a difference though when I put my 850w PSU to power the cards so I have just been running off of the one.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I have a 750w gold, 5.1 and 2x 280x and my 8350 at 5.1 (1.692v) although I don't have my cards clocked and am probably at my wall, I still hadn't seeing a difference though when I put my 850w PSU to power the cards so I have just been running off of the one.


750w is probably pretty close to the wall if you completely max everything out but a good one will handle it I would think. Just think a 850w would be safer and make the PSU last longer by not taxing it so much. TBH how often will you run P95 and valley or furmark at the same time though. That's really maxing everything out. The only reason I didn't worry about running mine that way is other than the mega stress test I never came close to the power draw again and my PSU could handle well over 660w if needed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 750w is probably pretty close to the wall if you completely max everything out but a good one will handle it I would think. Just think a 850w would be safer and make the PSU last longer by not taxing it so much. TBH how often will you run P95 and valley or furmark at the same time though. That's really maxing everything out. The only reason I didn't worry about running mine that way is other than the mega stress test I never came close to the power draw again and my PSU *could handle daily and physical stresses on more intense workloads because you don't actually hit the limit on wattage and so on cause you are not 100% taxing all power usage*


fixed.

and I agree.


----------



## Alanthor

This is how you install a Corsair Hydro H100i in the hood.. Hahahahahha

http://sv.tinypic.com/r/20hr335/8

Btw, the fans sounds really really weird... Like a very fast rattling or ticking or something, like its something that is itching the fans when its spins.... ***


----------



## By-Tor

Thought about picking up a watt meter to see what I'm really pulling out of the wall at different setups and OC's.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119560&cm_re=watt_meter-_-12-119-560-_-Product


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Thought about picking up a watt meter to see what I'm really pulling out of the wall at different setups and OC's.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119560&cm_re=watt_meter-_-12-119-560-_-Product


Looks nice, I have a Kill-A-Watt. I comes in very handy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Thought about picking up a watt meter to see what I'm really pulling out of the wall at different setups and OC's.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119560&cm_re=watt_meter-_-12-119-560-_-Product


Do it, very handy tool but dont forget to take in PSU efficiency as well










On another note, I've got some nice shiny things turning up soon.

Will post some more info when I get them


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Do it, very handy tool but dont forget to take in PSU efficiency as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I've got some nice shiny things turning up soon.
> 
> Will post some more info when I get them


Can't wait to see what your getting....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Electricity source? Or the store?
> 
> We use 220 Volts so current through the breakers will be less at same power.
> 
> The P2 can also be grabbed right away. While G2 needs to be ordered from the states.
> 
> By the way, it's not a P2. It's a superflower platinum. But they are just the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega has 3200 total.
> Red will have 3400.
> 
> If I can grab 2 1300s, hmm
> 
> Let's just say, I currently have:
> 
> A 290 (will grab moar and play my luck on unlockable ones), 2 Quad rads, 2 triple rads, with a room for another quad, will use high-powered-Deltas count to 40s, 2 d5s(might need moar), a power hungry chip, etc.
> 
> Most PSUs are also most efficient at 50% load of max. So better as I won't mind upgrading too soon once my build gets done.
> 
> Yes, it's way too ambitious. But who knows?.


please see this
http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth/0_100

its great advice ! and i did mean cost, ROI ( return on investment ) on plat vs gold is..... well... never


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega has 3200 total.
> Red will have 3400.
> 
> If I can grab 2 1300s, hmm
> 
> Let's just say, I currently have:
> 
> A 290 (will grab moar and play my luck on unlockable ones), 2 Quad rads, 2 triple rads, with a room for another quad, will use high-powered-Deltas count to 40s, 2 d5s(might need moar), a power hungry chip, etc.
> 
> Most PSUs are also most efficient at 50% load of max. So better as I won't mind upgrading too soon once my build gets done.
> 
> Yes, it's way too ambitious. But who knows?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please see this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth/0_100
> 
> its great advice ! and i did mean cost, ROI ( return on investment ) on plat vs gold is..... well... never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good read, thanks Mega
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please see this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth/0_100
> 
> its great advice ! and i did mean cost, ROI ( return on investment ) on plat vs gold is..... well... never


Not concerned about the bills. I'm more of the longevity side of running them lesser than what they are capable of. Efficiency shouldn't be the term to eliminate confusion.









I want headroom. Thing is, the plan will be a monster of sort. I'm not gonna gun for yours' or Red's or anything. I know your rigs are way overkill.







I just want my own.

So which one would you advice?

1000 Plat
1300 Gold


----------



## Mega Man

1300


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well I use about 850w or so with my 8350 overclocked and my 290's overclocked plus the rest of my sig rig.

Thats peak wattage mind you and in the firestrike combined test.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1300


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well I use about 850w or so with my 8350 overclocked and my 290's overclocked plus the rest of my sig rig.
> 
> Thats peak wattage mind you and in the firestrike combined test.


Firestrike will not force the CPU and the GPUs to the max at the same time. Or am I wrong?









You see, I might fold and mine at once.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well I use about 850w or so with my 8350 overclocked and my 290's overclocked plus the rest of my sig rig.
> 
> Thats peak wattage mind you and in the firestrike combined test.
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike will not force the CPU and the GPUs to the max at the same time. Or am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, I might fold and mine at once.
Click to expand...

That is correct but even running Prime + Valley wouldn't get them to use that amount of power.

i also fold on mine occasionally and even then they don't use that much power.


----------



## mus1mus

I'll take those points. Thanks Sarge.

But really, the things that I am looking at are:

Outright Cost - Locally, a good PSU is priced as 1000 Pesos (about $25) per 100 Watts once you get past 750W.. No joke.
That 1300G2 will drop that ratio by about 15%. See me?









Power Splitting - I can get a 1300 and drive Mobo, 2 GPUs, Liquid Cooling and fans. And still have enough headroom to keep things cool on the PSU. (Again, I am living in a not-so-ideal, electronic-unfriendly environment.)

Component Lifetime - I want to prolong the life of the PSU and the rig as much as I can. Not powering them near the limit. (I am poor and cannot afford outright replacing them in case something goes bad)

All goes down to having a peace of mind on the purchase decision, really.


----------



## Mega Man

component lifetime is non issue when buying good psus, when running within rated specs


----------



## Gereti

So, i have now bought one 7970, and i was planning to try get one (broken) XFX7970 from one internet friend, so (if, *IF* ) i would get it working, i dont have problem's with my Super flower golden green pro 750W+ Overclocked FX8350? (i think i would oc card's too)

Just asking, becose i'm sure it's enought but...







(i used HD6990 And phenom Ii 1055T(and, maby even more) with XFX550W)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not concerned about the bills. I'm more of the longevity side of running them lesser than what they are capable of. Efficiency shouldn't be the term to eliminate confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want headroom. Thing is, the plan will be a monster of sort. I'm not gonna gun for yours' or Red's or anything. I know your rigs are way overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my own.
> 
> So which one would you advice?
> 
> 1000 Plat
> 1300 Gold


Gold is fine but it doesn't mean you should avoid Platinum, I got mine for $110 and talking to the Seasonic rep he said it's rated at 660w but tested at much higher and still over 90% efficient. I have seen reviews of the RM1000 and they have been very positive and it's a very nice price for a 1000w PSU. With possibly 2 x 290's and another D5 in my loop with another RAD I don't see a problem with 1000w gold or Platinum if I have to upgrade anyway. Good prices can be had on all if you shop around.


----------



## Mega Man

and usually the further out you push a psu, ( past its rated capacity ) the worse the power quality gets.

never a good idea to buy on peak capacity to be used as normal capacity

i never said he should avoid it,

i did say he should not buy a psu because of the 80+ rating ( gold vs plat ) as unless you live in places where power is super scarce you will only save at most a few dollars a year (average user)

folding rigs, servers, are different, but then he would not of asked if he was running stuff like that ( mining farms ect )


----------



## aaroc

As U are talking about PSUs. I need recommendation for my Pc (F2004 on the sig) FX 9590, Gigabyte ud7 990FX, 2dimm 8GB 2400 (the mobo dont like 4 dimms), 4x R9 290X, 1x ssd,1 Aquaero 6, 12 140mm fans,1 Aquacomputer pump XT maybe more things. I have available 2x Corsair 1200Xi and 2x Corsair 860Xi, my case has room for 2 PSU (Dimastech easy XL). I want to overclock.
What 2 PSU from the ones I have do you recommend and how do I distribute the load? Thanks!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and usually the further out you push a psu, ( past its rated capacity ) the worse the power quality gets.
> 
> never a good idea to buy on peak capacity to be used as normal capacity
> 
> i never said he should avoid it,
> 
> i did say he should not buy a psu because of the 80+ rating ( gold vs plat ) as unless you live in places where power is super scarce you will only save at most a few dollars a year (average user)
> 
> folding rigs, servers, are different, but then he would not of asked if he was running stuff like that ( mining farms ect )


Well said.









1300 is a lot with a possibility of another one if, I end up with QUAD-GPUs (surrently looking at unlockable 290s OR 970s as they are already available here) on the Build. I am also leaning towards Haswell-E paired with a solid motherboard (pretty set on this). Overclocking is a requisite.







this OCN after all.

Initial turnaround would be 1300 for 2 GPUs on Water + CPU-Mobo + Water cooling (with a couple D5s and at least 20 Delta fans rated 0.60 Amps if I get conservative







)
Add another one and do wire 3 - GPUs for it.

Hot, Humid Climate is just something every components' worst nightmare IMO. (Yesterday, a 500W Gold PSU blew-up running an i3 idling at the office Boardroom







can you smell burnt electronics?







)

Sorry guys, have to point out my reason repeatedly. But I am well listening to each of your advice. Appreciated all of your help guys.

@Mega Man
@Sgt Bilko
@Devildog83
If I miss one, here's for the community


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> As U are talking about PSUs. I need recommendation for my Pc (F2004 on the sig) FX 9590, Gigabyte ud7 990FX, 2dimm 8GB 2400 (the mobo dont like 4 dimms), 4x R9 290X, 1x ssd,1 Aquaero 6, 12 140mm fans,1 Aquacomputer pump XT maybe more things. I have available 2x Corsair 1200Xi and 2x Corsair 860Xi, my case has room for 2 PSU (Dimastech easy XL). I want to overclock.
> What 2 PSU from the ones I have do you recommend and how do I distribute the load? Thanks!


1200 + the 860

i can trip OCP on even my x1250 ( xfx rebrand ) without trying, on my quad 290xs figure @ stock 250w for cpu and 350w ( +50% power limit ) MIN per GPU i would put 1gpu 1 cpu on the 850 and the rest on the 1200


----------



## mus1mus

He has 2 1200s.







He should be looking at lesser ones.


----------



## Mega Man

o yea... i misread that, in that case 1200+1200

i thought he has 2 850s


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> As U are talking about PSUs. I need recommendation for my Pc (F2004 on the sig) FX 9590, Gigabyte ud7 990FX, 2dimm 8GB 2400 (the mobo dont like 4 dimms), 4x R9 290X, 1x ssd,1 Aquaero 6, 12 140mm fans,1 Aquacomputer pump XT maybe more things. I have available 2x Corsair 1200Xi and 2x Corsair 860Xi, my case has room for 2 PSU (Dimastech easy XL). I want to overclock.
> What 2 PSU from the ones I have do you recommend and how do I distribute the load? Thanks!


2x 1200w psu will trip both a 15amp breaker and a 20amp break @ load.. you will want to get both the PSU's on different breakers


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 2x 1200w psu will trip both a 15amp breaker and a 20amp break @ load.. you will want to get both the PSU's on different breakers


I live in a 220V country so I can use only one breaker. I have got the electrical installation checked by local electric company as the flat we bought with my wife last year is 30 years old. The flat has 5 breakers (4 15A and one 20A) The funny part is that I replaced everything on the house to be "green" and energy efficient. All bulbs changed to leds. refrigerator, TV all A++. The goal was to have all Amps available for my Quadfire computer








I will install both 1200Xi PSUs on my PC then. Thanks!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 2x 1200w psu will trip both a 15amp breaker and a 20amp break @ load.. you will want to get both the PSU's on different breakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a 220V country so I can use only one breaker. I have got the electrical installation checked by local electric company as the flat we bought with my wife last year is 30 years old. The flat has 5 breakers (4 15A and one 20A) The funny part is that I replaced everything on the house to be "green" and energy efficient. All bulbs changed to leds. refrigerator, TV all A++. The goal was to have all Amps available for my Quadfire computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will install both 1200Xi PSUs on my PC then. Thanks!
Click to expand...

noice! not possible in North america we get 1800w ish max per breaker.

if my math is right, something like 3100w available on a [email protected] , could almost fit a 860i on a circuit as well if it doesn't hit max load LOL


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 2x 1200w psu will trip both a 15amp breaker and a 20amp break @ load.. you will want to get both the PSU's on different breakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a 220V country so I can use only one breaker. I have got the electrical installation checked by local electric company as the flat we bought with my wife last year is 30 years old. The flat has 5 breakers (4 15A and one 20A) The funny part is that I replaced everything on the house to be "green" and energy efficient. All bulbs changed to leds. refrigerator, TV all A++. The goal was to have all Amps available for my Quadfire computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will install both 1200Xi PSUs on my PC then. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noice! not possible in North america we get 1800w ish max per breaker.
> 
> if my math is right, something like 3100w available on a [email protected] , could almost fit a 860i on a circuit as well if it doesn't hit max load LOL
Click to expand...

and this is why i am running 220v to my pc ! (50a then will put a "sub panel" in at my desk, hehe ! )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 2x 1200w psu will trip both a 15amp breaker and a 20amp break @ load.. you will want to get both the PSU's on different breakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a 220V country so I can use only one breaker. I have got the electrical installation checked by local electric company as the flat we bought with my wife last year is 30 years old. The flat has 5 breakers (4 15A and one 20A) The funny part is that I replaced everything on the house to be "green" and energy efficient. All bulbs changed to leds. refrigerator, TV all A++. The goal was to have all Amps available for my Quadfire computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will install both 1200Xi PSUs on my PC then. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> noice! not possible in North america we get 1800w ish max per breaker.
> 
> if my math is right, something like 3100w available on a [email protected] , could almost fit a 860i on a circuit as well if it doesn't hit max load LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this is why i am running 220v to my pc ! (50a then will put a "sub panel" in at my desk, hehe ! )
Click to expand...

I've got an unused and never to be used baseboard heater right next to my computer desk.. it is running [email protected] maybe i should make some mods









or break it down to a 2 phase dual 20a @ 120v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got an unused and never to be used baseboard heater right next to my computer desk.. it is running [email protected] maybe i should make some mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or break it down to a 2 phase dual 20a @ 120v.


I like where this is going


----------



## JeremyFenn

I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case. I have a Corsair H110 CLC on my 8350, I can get up to 4.8 completely IBT stable (10 passes) less than 60c. I think if I upgrade my fans I could get up to 5Ghz IBT stable around the same temps. I'm looking at these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132028

I'd be using 5 of the 140mm and 3 of the 120mm fans. Push/Pull of course.

I currently have these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146020

and these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146014

The ones I have are about 60cfm on the front 3 intake and 84CFM on the RAD and rear intake. Is $150 worth spending for the 110CFM fans? Hmmmmm.... Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got an unused and never to be used baseboard heater right next to my computer desk.. it is running [email protected] maybe i should make some mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or break it down to a 2 phase dual 20a @ 120v.
> 
> 
> 
> I like where this is going
Click to expand...

My wallet nor my bank account agree with this statement.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> My wallet nor my bank account agree with this statement.


Those things.. pfft thats what credit is for


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case. I have a Corsair H110 CLC on my 8350, I can get up to 4.8 completely IBT stable (10 passes) less than 60c. I think if I upgrade my fans I could get up to 5Ghz IBT stable around the same temps. I'm looking at these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132028
> 
> I'd be using 5 of the 140mm and 3 of the 120mm fans. Push/Pull of course.
> 
> I currently have these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146020
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146014
> 
> The ones I have are about 60cfm on the front 3 intake and 84CFM on the RAD and rear intake. Is $150 worth spending for the 110CFM fans? Hmmmmm.... Any opinions would be appreciated.


Stop looking at cfm
You really need to see a pq chart to make an informed decision. However most companies do not offer these. So look at static pressure. Although it is not completely accurate it is a far better standard to look for fans so for rads. But really for anything
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got an unused and never to be used baseboard heater right next to my computer desk.. it is running [email protected] maybe i should make some mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or break it down to a 2 phase dual 20a @ 120v.
> 
> 
> 
> I like where this is going
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wallet nor my bank account agree with this statement.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> My wallet nor my bank account agree with this statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Those things.. pfft thats what credit is for
Click to expand...

Haha ha this is epics


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> My wallet nor my bank account agree with this statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Those things.. pfft thats what credit is for
Click to expand...

and what do you think pays the credit LMAO


----------



## Mega Man

Ummm.... magic?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and what do you think pays the credit LMAO
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ummm.... magic?
Click to expand...

^duh

I'm also american, as long as you pay the monthly minimum you can do whatever you want


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ummm.... magic?


out of everyone.... you must be the one with the leprechauns

got any you can spare? I'll only take half, left or right i don't care as long as he(or she) can point to the gold I'm good.

i need to get me signed up for one of those magic visas.. look at me being a chump paying my credit card outta pocket LMAO


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Paying the minimum will net you literally a lifetime of debt... although if your credit is good enough you could roll it over into another 0 interest card a couple of times... this nation however has seemingly become the worst for teaching future generations about financial responsibility.... sad but true


----------



## automaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case. I have a Corsair H110 CLC on my 8350, I can get up to 4.8 completely IBT stable (10 passes) less than 60c. I think if I upgrade my fans I could get up to 5Ghz IBT stable around the same temps. I'm looking at these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132028
> 
> I'd be using 5 of the 140mm and 3 of the 120mm fans. Push/Pull of course.
> 
> I currently have these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146020
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146014
> 
> The ones I have are about 60cfm on the front 3 intake and 84CFM on the RAD and rear intake. Is $150 worth spending for the 110CFM fans? Hmmmmm.... Any opinions would be appreciated.


I have bgears blaster rear exhaust

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=bgears+blaster+120mm&N=-1&isNodeId=1

and I love it 9.99$ no leds


----------



## ebduncan

been awhile since I followed this thread. Have many people picked up the 8370E/8370 and overclocked them?

I noticed a lot of folks talking about power consumption numbers with various cards. I am currently running a Seasonic X-850 gold psu, which is more than enough for my setup 5ghz [email protected] and [email protected] 1250/1600 +200mv. I could do crossfire R9-290s and that would bring me up near the rated wattage of 850watts.

Same power supply had no issue with same setup + crossfire 7950's. (I sold both 7950s and went to a single R9-290 under water)

To those saying 1300 watts is enough, well its not if you have quad fire R9-290X/290. Hawai Gpu's suck down the juice. Kinda like a fat kid drinking one of those 8oz fruit punch drinks, suck suck gone, more please.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case. I have a Corsair H110 CLC on my 8350, I can get up to 4.8 completely IBT stable (10 passes) less than 60c. I think if I upgrade my fans I could get up to 5Ghz IBT stable around the same temps. I'm looking at these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132028
> 
> I'd be using 5 of the 140mm and 3 of the 120mm fans. Push/Pull of course.
> 
> I currently have these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146020
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146014
> 
> The ones I have are about 60cfm on the front 3 intake and 84CFM on the RAD and rear intake. Is $150 worth spending for the 110CFM fans? Hmmmmm.... Any opinions would be appreciated.


Depends on your radiator if better/stronger fans would make a difference in your cooling. If you have a dence radiator (high fin count per inch and thickness) then moving to a high static pressure fan would cool better, don't go by CFM as stated before. You can have a high CFM fan, but when it comes to pulling a lot of air through a dence radiator it has no balls to do it well without good static air pressure.
I ran 141 cfm, 13.21 static air pressure, 52 dba Delta's on my Black Ice Extreme radiators for years, but those rads have a low fin count(9 FPI) so moving to a lower cfm/quieter fan was a great move for me with no cooling lose.

went from these
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html

to these
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260595039461?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

But if your dead set on high CFM/High Noise don't go with those girly fans get these... At 252cfm and 35.87 static air pressure and 66dba they will move some air..
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12pfexhisp.html


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> been awhile since I followed this thread. Have many people picked up the 8370E/8370 and overclocked them?
> 
> I noticed a lot of folks talking about power consumption numbers with various cards. I am currently running a Seasonic X-850 gold psu, which is more than enough for my setup 5ghz [email protected] and [email protected] 1250/1600 +200mv. I could do crossfire R9-290s and that would bring me up near the rated wattage of 850watts.
> 
> Same power supply had no issue with same setup + crossfire 7950's. (I sold both 7950s and went to a single R9-290 under water)
> 
> To those saying 1300 watts is enough, well its not if you have quad fire R9-290X/290. Hawai Gpu's suck down the juice. Kinda like a fat kid drinking one of those 8oz fruit punch drinks, suck suck gone, more please.


Hey, how's your Haswell-E?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey, how's your Haswell-E?


I haven't made the jump yet. Been saving my pennies though and looking for a good deal. Waiting for the ram prices to drop some. Figure around X-Mas time I will make the switch. To a 5820k.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I haven't made the jump yet. Been saving my pennies though and looking for a good deal. Waiting for the ram prices to drop some. Figure around X-Mas time I will make the switch. To a 5820k.


I am now crossed between buying more GPUs or the 5930K


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am now crossed between buying more GPUs or the 5930K


Unless your going to run more than 3 gpus you don't need to spend the extra cash on the 5830k vs 5820k.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am now crossed between buying *more GPUs* or the *5930K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Unless your going to run more than 3 gpus you don't need to spend the extra cash on the 5830k vs 5820k.
Click to expand...

See the bold parts? It's either that or that. But all will be included on the build.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> See the bold parts? It's either that or that. But all will be included on the build.


Both put it on credit as i said before haha..... thats what our nation believes bahahahah


----------



## mus1mus

Don't remind of our office Accountant.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *automaton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case. I have a Corsair H110 CLC on my 8350, I can get up to 4.8 completely IBT stable (10 passes) less than 60c. I think if I upgrade my fans I could get up to 5Ghz IBT stable around the same temps. I'm looking at these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132028
> 
> I'd be using 5 of the 140mm and 3 of the 120mm fans. Push/Pull of course.
> 
> I currently have these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146020
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146014
> 
> The ones I have are about 60cfm on the front 3 intake and 84CFM on the RAD and rear intake. Is $150 worth spending for the 110CFM fans? Hmmmmm.... Any opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bgears blaster rear exhaust
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=bgears+blaster+120mm&N=-1&isNodeId=1
> and I love it 9.99$ no leds
Click to expand...

thats expensive

http://www.swiftech.com/fan120x25mmrdm1225s.aspx


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case. I have a Corsair H110 CLC on my 8350, I can get up to 4.8 completely IBT stable (10 passes) less than 60c. I think if I upgrade my fans I could get up to 5Ghz IBT stable around the same temps. I'm looking at these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132028
> 
> I'd be using 5 of the 140mm and 3 of the 120mm fans. Push/Pull of course.
> 
> I currently have these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146020
> 
> and these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146014
> 
> The ones I have are about 60cfm on the front 3 intake and 84CFM on the RAD and rear intake. Is $150 worth spending for the 110CFM fans? Hmmmmm.... Any opinions would be appreciated.


I would have to say that it won't be enough, just my opinion. I think you will need more rad to get to 5.0 Ghz stable. Better fans may help some on a 280mm rad but it's still a bit thin, 360mm x 45mm would get you there. I know a full loop is spendy but if you want to go 5.0Ghz 24/7 I recommend it. I did 4.8 for a long time with a H100i but could not come close to 5.0Ghz, I mean not even close even with the fans at full speed.


----------



## V-R021

Hi guys..i have FX 8350, i try everything to get my chip 4.5ghz, and seems that hard for me to get it there, maybe because my cooler, i'm used enermax ets-T40 dual fan.
so i try under volt my chip to lowered the heat, how am i doing guys?
i tested on prime 95, the max temp 55c on full load.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would have to say that it won't be enough, just my opinion. I think you will need more rad to get to 5.0 Ghz stable. Better fans may help some on a 280mm rad but it's still a bit thin, 360mm x 45mm would get you there. I know a full loop is spendy but if you want to go 5.0Ghz 24/7 I recommend it. I did 4.8 for a long time with a H100i but could not come close to 5.0Ghz, I mean not even close even with the fans at full speed.


Not all chips are equal just remember that. My chip will do 5ghz relatively easy (only 1.45 volts) it doesn't need much in the way of cooling could do it on the Antec 920 CLC. So it really boils down the to the chip and not the cooling. If you have a good chip you will need less cooling. If your chip is bad and takes lots of volts to get 5ghz then you will need monster cooling.

5ghz isn't really that hard. Getting 5ghz+ is the hard part.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> Hi guys..i have FX 8350, i try everything to get my chip 4.5ghz, and seems that hard for me to get it there, maybe because my cooler, i'm used enermax ets-T40 dual fan.
> so i try under volt my chip to lowered the heat, how am i doing guys?
> i tested on prime 95, the max temp 55c on full load.


1) I don't like the cooler because of this , a better one is recommended.

2) 4.5 should not be hard to get at all with an 8350 so maybe you OC settings might not be good.

3) Please update your sig rig so we may help better.

4) I am sure the community can help you get to 4.5 Ghz with a bit more info like Core Volts, HT link, multi, FSB and all.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Not all chips are equal just remember that. My chip will do 5ghz relatively easy (only 1.45 volts) it doesn't need much in the way of cooling could do it on the Antec 920 CLC. So it really boils down the to the chip and not the cooling. If you have a good chip you will need less cooling. If your chip is bad and takes lots of volts to get 5ghz then you will need monster cooling.
> 
> 5ghz isn't really that hard. Getting 5ghz+ is the hard part.


I absolutely agree, but most 8350's require 1.5v or so to get to 5 Ghz so I was speaking form that point of view as opposed to the few that get there stable at less than that. For most chips 5.0 Ghz isn't that hard but getting there cool and stable is. Just an opinion from a long time of reading in hear and my own experiences.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would have to say that it won't be enough, just my opinion. I think you will need more rad to get to 5.0 Ghz stable. Better fans may help some on a 280mm rad but it's still a bit thin, 360mm x 45mm would get you there. I know a full loop is spendy but if you want to go 5.0Ghz 24/7 I recommend it. I did 4.8 for a long time with a H100i but could not come close to 5.0Ghz, I mean not even close even with the fans at full speed.


You know, I can get 4.8 stable for about an hour but on this extreme 9 mobo from ASRock it's sketchy after that on IBT. Used to just throw 240 on the fsb, drop the mem to 1600=1920 which = the CPUNB, HTT at 2640 and CPUNB V's @ 1.075, it'd run like a champ but now it's getting sketchy on me. Trying to figure out why, set everything to defaults (which throttling and all that junk disabled) and going to see how long I can let IBT run at that. Yeah, I've kinda figured that this is an old processor now and I'm just looking forward to the nextgen tech from AMD to come out so we can try to melt those as well!! Frustrating though for the life of me I can't figure out why my OC is so shakey all of a sudden.


----------



## V-R021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 1) I don't like the cooler because of this , a better one is recommended.
> 
> 2) 4.5 should not be hard to get at all with an 8350 so maybe you OC settings might not be good.
> 
> 3) Please update your sig rig so we may help better.
> 
> 4) I am sure the community can help you get to 4.5 Ghz with a bit more info like Core Volts, HT link, multi, FSB and all.


- i don't have choice right now..my H60 just dead last month..im planing to get a new H80i maybe next month.
- i can get my FX to 4.5 on stock 1.35v, 3mnt on prime95 the temp show 64c and i stop the test instantly.
- just update my current rig, still not shown, i dont know why.
- my step for oc my chip :
1. turn off turbo then restart.
2. i put the volt to 1.32v ( default that mb shown to me )
3. slowly i rise the multi and test it every time i pull it up ( 10mn prime )
4. every time i take the chip higher, the heat just climb so quickly..thats why i'm lowered the volt, just because the heat so high and i don't want to killed my chip.

Edit : my setting on motherboard
Ai overclock - Manual
Cpu level - cancel
Cpu Ratio - 21.0
AMD turbo - Disable
Cpu bus - 200
Pcie - Auto
Memory - 1866
Cpu Nb Freq - 2200
Ht Link - 2600

Cpu Spread Spectrum - Disable
Pci Spread Spectrum - Auto
Epu - Disable
Extreme Tweaking - Enable
-> Digi + :
Cpu llc - Ultra High
Cpu Current Cap - 130%
Cpu Power Phase - optimize

Cpu/nb llc - High
Cpu/nb Current Cap - 130%
Cpu/nb Power respon - Auto

Extreme ov - Disable
Cpu Manual Volt - ( 1.272v ) set it to 1.275v
Cpu/nb Volt - 1.200
Dram Volt - 1.65

Cool n Quiet - Always Disable
C1E - Disable
SVM - Disable
C6 - Disable
Hpc - Disable
APM - Disable


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> You know, I can get 4.8 stable for about an hour but on this extreme 9 mobo from ASRock it's sketchy after that on IBT. Used to just throw 240 on the fsb, drop the mem to 1600=1920 which = the CPUNB, HTT at 2640 and CPUNB V's @ 1.075, it'd run like a champ but now it's getting sketchy on me. Trying to figure out why, set everything to defaults (which throttling and all that junk disabled) and going to see how long I can let IBT run at that. Yeah, I've kinda figured that this is an old processor now and I'm just looking forward to the nextgen tech from AMD to come out so we can try to melt those as well!! Frustrating though for the life of me I can't figure out why my OC is so shakey all of a sudden.


There is another variable, the motherboard. I have no experience with Asrock and this chip although I do use one for and 8150, a 6600K and an Intel 3258k and have had no issues but never overclock these. I think my CPU/NB volts are around 1.25 using the CHVFZ.

I take that back, I have overclocked the 3258k some but not much.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm thinking I'm going to order my reservior and fittings tonight I t think it's between the bitspower crystal 100mm and the alphacool cape cool 10lt 100mm.... using same xspc compression fittings I have on the rad... I'm also going to add a blue led plug just because it's cheap and kinda cool looking....anyone used either of these reservoirs... any suggestions?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> There is another variable, the motherboard. I have no experience with Asrock and this chip although I do use one for and 8150, a 6600K and an Intel 3258k and have had no issues but never overclock these. I think my CPU/NB volts are around 1.25 using the CHVFZ.
> 
> I take that back, I have overclocked the 3258k some but not much.


Well so far I'm just keeping it on stock cept for the CnQ and thermal crap turned off. It's running fine in IBT max temp @ 32c getting steady 35.3GFlops. I don't think it's the board, it's got to be my settings in it. I know when I was running 4.8 I had to have the VCore @ 1.5625 to stay stable with a max temp around 58 or 59c. IBT would run the first test flawlessly and get around 48.5GFlops but on the second run it would pop up a box telling me my OC wasn't stable to check my thermals and what have you.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well so far I'm just keeping it on stock cept for the CnQ and thermal crap turned off. It's running fine in IBT max temp @ 32c getting steady 35.3GFlops. I don't think it's the board, it's got to be my settings in it. I know when I was running 4.8 I had to have the VCore @ 1.5625 to stay stable with a max temp around 58 or 59c. IBT would run the first test flawlessly and get around 48.5GFlops but on the second run it would pop up a box telling me my OC wasn't stable to check my thermals and what have you.


damn 1.56 I thought my chip was hungry lol... also it sounds like you were running standard and not very high? Those are high temps for standard run... my asrock board albeit not as robust as that one had issues past 4.4 and big time with vdroop but yours has llc so the droop should be counterable...


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> damn 1.56 I thought my chip was hungry lol... also it sounds like you were running standard and not very high? Those are high temps for standard run


oh no no no, I'm running maximum, pegs out the ram @ 15.1GBs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> oh no no no, I'm running maximum, pegs out the ram @ 15.1GBs.


ok n/m then the gflops threw me off... still not cool hitting high temps though I need to install the new res and get my loop properly bled to get past 4.8 myself... currently I can pass ibt on very high at 1.46 ish @4.8 temps around the max towards end of the run of course only 10 runs...I got it down some but needs those last few bubbles out me thinks


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well my remote just dc'd, remoting into another tower at the house, my Caelus tower isn't there anymore. This means it's not passing 10 passes of IBT at stock.... This is not good...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well my remote just dc'd, remoting into another tower at the house, my Caelus tower isn't there anymore. This means it's not passing 10 passes of IBT at stock.... This is not good...


that is a huge assumption off of a remote disconnect


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is a huge assumption off of a remote disconnect


Not really, when I remote into another tower at the house and look on the network, my Caelus tower doesn't come up in the list... it's like it's not there. It's crashed, frozen. IBT killed it running stock....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Not really, when I remote into another tower at the house and look on the network, my Caelus tower doesn't come up in the list... it's like it's not there. It's crashed, frozen. IBT killed it running stock....


I am not saying that its not far fetched, however, you said that you put it on maximum, so that means that you are using the full amount of memory, If you are in the windows environment then that could just mean that the driver or service has stopped working or froze up due to the lack of RAM available, which is a very common occurrence within Windows since well ever really,

Now if you are running in the linux world similar can happen, however linux will just kill processes to free up the ones that may matter.. For example a web server may have Apache crash, and the website not available howerever the server is still up, and could still be running EXIM for emails...

So again I digress, It still may be passing and that is a huge assumption since all it takes is one or 2 network services to fail and badabing device not found on network, heck you can even hide devices that way intentionally,

but ya know you are right,, IT MUST BE THAT
















now also, if it is that I suggest checking your RAM settings and making sure your ram is good and set to complete stock settings and correct voltages.

BTW are you able to ping the computer, not by name but by IP on the network? I really just hate how people assume so much.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am not saying that its not far fetched, however, you said that you put it on maximum, so that means that you are using the full amount of memory, If you are in the windows environment then that could just mean that the driver or service has stopped working or froze up due to the lack of RAM available, which is a very common occurrence within Windows since well ever really,
> 
> Now if you are running in the linux world similar can happen, however linux will just kill processes to free up the ones that may matter.. For example a web server may have Apache crash, and the website not available howerever the server is still up, and could still be running EXIM for emails...
> 
> So again I digress, It still may be passing and that is a huge assumption since all it takes is one or 2 network services to fail and badabing device not found on network, heck you can even hide devices that way intentionally,
> 
> but ya know you are right,, IT MUST BE THAT


I do actually since VNC doesn't use that much memory, IBT keeps over 800MB free, not to mention I've been watching it for the past 4 passes, so yeah, I'm pretty sure. But if you like I'll keep your username in mind and when I get home take a picture of my frozen windows and send it to you.









trolls...









Anywhooo, so I'm pretty sure my instability comes from this ASRock Extreme 9 board. Thinking of moving up in the world to a Saberkitty or CVF. I've heard the saberkitty is better @ OCing, any opinions on that? Also, looking on the egg, the kitty is about $180 where the CVF is around $240. Is the price jump worth it?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I do actually since VNC doesn't use that much memory, IBT keeps over 800MB free, not to mention I've been watching it for the past 4 passes, so yeah, I'm pretty sure. But if you like I'll keep your username in mind and when I get home take a picture of my frozen windows and send it to you.


sure, I just again hate assumptions although video is more proving as anyone can take a picture at a given interval


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sure, I just again hate assumptions although video is more proving as anyone can take a picture at a given interval


A true troll. Sorry, I don't have any spare vegetables to give and I don't feed trolls anyway.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> trolls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhooo, so I'm pretty sure my instability comes from this ASRock Extreme 9 board. Thinking of moving up in the world to a Saberkitty or CVF. I've heard the saberkitty is better @ OCing, any opinions on that? Also, looking on the egg, the kitty is about $180 where the CVF is around $240. Is the price jump worth it?


The CHV-z is a great board but so is the Sabertooth R2.0, I own both and they both OC very well. I just don't understand what you think you'll gain by upgrading to a new board. That board should easily handle an 8350 at 5G. If it's more speed you want spend that cash on cooling. Cooling is KING with these CPUs.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> A true troll. Sorry, I don't have any spare vegetables to give and I don't feed trolls anyway.


LOL you should look at my credentials before calling me a troll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Anywhooo, so I'm pretty sure my instability comes from this ASRock Extreme 9 board. Thinking of moving up in the world to a Saberkitty or CVF. I've heard the saberkitty is better @ OCing, any opinions on that? Also, looking on the egg, the kitty is about $180 where the CVF is around $240. Is the price jump worth it?


The CHV is not worth the extra money unless you are going for

Theme color, LN2 or crazy exotic cooling and lastly super high RAM,

other than that the Saberkitty is a pretty solid board,
supports my chip at 5.1GHz and I have had it up to 5.4 @ 1.8v with my RAM at 2133 Cas 8
The dynamic between clocking is that the CHv is just a bit more stable on the bus and has a better memory multi than the saber, not by much.. There is also a better audio controller on the CHv however you won't notice that unless you go full hiDef everything and so on and so forth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The CHV-z is a great board but so is the Sabertooth R2.0, I own both and they both OC very well. I just don't understand what you think you'll gain by upgrading to a new board. That board should easily handle an 8350 at 5G.


because he is assuming with out actually investigating, that board will handle a 8350 at stock... and that is what he is complaining about..

but I is a troll

HMMMMMM do I get paid,, for the toll toll trolls are awesome!


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The CHV-z is a great board but so is the Sabertooth R2.0, I own both and they both OC very well. I just don't understand what you think you'll gain by upgrading to a new board. That board should easily handle an 8350 at 5G.


Well, I first noticed that my 4.8 OC was getting sketchy, IBT telling me that my OC wasn't stable on only the second pass. So before work I set it to defaults (without CnQ or thermal throttling etc) and I saw up to 4 passes on maximum, and then got DC'd from the remote and don't see it in the network list on my VPN or remoted into another tower @ my house looking locally. So, if it can't handle IBT running on stock settings, I'm assuming it's the board...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well, I first noticed that my 4.8 OC was getting sketchy, IBT telling me that my OC wasn't stable on only the second pass. So before work I set it to defaults (without CnQ or thermal throttling etc) and I saw up to 4 passes on maximum, and then got DC'd from the remote and don't see it in the network list on my VPN or remoted into another tower @ my house looking locally. So, if it can't handle IBT running on stock settings, I'm assuming it's the board...


bet the BIOS isn't fully set back to stock then.. going to again say RAM


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The CHV-z is a great board but so is the Sabertooth R2.0, I own both and they both OC very well. I just don't understand what you think you'll gain by upgrading to a new board. That board should easily handle an 8350 at 5G.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I first noticed that my 4.8 OC was getting sketchy, IBT telling me that my OC wasn't stable on only the second pass. So before work I set it to defaults (without CnQ or thermal throttling etc) and I saw up to 4 passes on maximum, and then got DC'd from the remote and don't see it in the network list on my VPN or remoted into another tower @ my house looking locally. So, if it can't handle IBT running on stock settings, I'm assuming it's the board...
Click to expand...

That could be many things though Jeremy, anything from a bad driver to Memory,psu even a change in seaon or you cooler is going out.
Good point F3ERS, if you're going to do a stock run for troubleshooting then just clear the CMOS and start from there let the board set defaults and run it the way it was intended with all the power savings on etc.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> damn 1.56 I thought my chip was hungry lol... also it sounds like you were running standard and not very high? Those are high temps for standard run
> 
> 
> 
> oh no no no, I'm running maximum, pegs out the ram @ 15.1GBs.
Click to expand...

Wrong version of IBT. Should be getting 80GFlops+. You need to get the AVX version.

NINJA EDIT: Maxxmemm. Oh ok. Use IBT








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sure, I just again hate assumptions although video is more proving as anyone can take a picture at a given interval
> 
> 
> 
> A true troll. Sorry, I don't have any spare vegetables to give and I don't feed trolls anyway.
Click to expand...

You are calling one of the most experienced FX users in here a troll.







Well done! You just won the internets!














Now are you sure you actually WANT help with your overclock? Or you just gonna call any which person who happens to tell you how it is a troll?

Now guys another question. Please help me find it. I hardlocked in Firefox 3 times today. Like what the heck. Can't be my OC. Passed IBT very high x 10 on more than one occasion with these settings. Possibly my GPU drivers? I heard that AMD drivers were having issues with 8 and 8.1? It is starting to tick me off. I am adding POR recovery counts so my SSD and I worry that it shortens the lifespan of this thing.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wrong version of IBT. Should be getting 80GFlops+. You need to get the AVX version.
> 
> Now guys another question. Please help me find it. I hardlocked in Firefox 3 times today. Like what the heck. Can't be my OC. Passed IBT very high x 10 on more than one occasion with these settings. Possibly my GPU drivers? I heard that AMD drivers were having issues with 8 and 8.1? It is starting to tick me off. I am adding POR recovery counts so my SSD and I worry that it shortens the lifespan of this thing.


Clear your temp files both in windows and internet files.. check addons


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wrong version of IBT. Should be getting 80GFlops+. You need to get the AVX version.
> 
> Now guys another question. Please help me find it. I hardlocked in Firefox 3 times today. Like what the heck. Can't be my OC. Passed IBT very high x 10 on more than one occasion with these settings. Possibly my GPU drivers? I heard that AMD drivers were having issues with 8 and 8.1? It is starting to tick me off. I am adding POR recovery counts so my SSD and I worry that it shortens the lifespan of this thing.


i too have had this and im on win7....pain in the ass and i even disabled add ons...seems to be playing better now with adblock installed


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wrong version of IBT. Should be getting 80GFlops+. You need to get the AVX version.
> 
> Now guys another question. Please help me find it. I hardlocked in Firefox 3 times today. Like what the heck. Can't be my OC. Passed IBT very high x 10 on more than one occasion with these settings. Possibly my GPU drivers? I heard that AMD drivers were having issues with 8 and 8.1? It is starting to tick me off. I am adding POR recovery counts so my SSD and I worry that it shortens the lifespan of this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Clear your temp files both in windows and internet files.. check addons
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wrong version of IBT. Should be getting 80GFlops+. You need to get the AVX version.
> 
> Now guys another question. Please help me find it. I hardlocked in Firefox 3 times today. Like what the heck. Can't be my OC. Passed IBT very high x 10 on more than one occasion with these settings. Possibly my GPU drivers? I heard that AMD drivers were having issues with 8 and 8.1? It is starting to tick me off. I am adding POR recovery counts so my SSD and I worry that it shortens the lifespan of this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> i too have had this and im on win7....pain in the ass and i even disabled add ons...seems to be playing better now with adblock installed
Click to expand...

I have to switch off and on again in order to reset my PC. It is peeing me off. Can i bugger my SSD like this?


----------



## Alastair

How do I clear temp files? C cleaner?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i too have had this and im on win7....pain in the ass and i even disabled add ons...seems to be playing better now with adblock installed
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do I clear temp files? C cleaner?
Click to expand...

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/delete-files-using-disk-cleanup#delete-files-using-disk-cleanup=windows-7 which does C:\Windows\Temp

There is also a few other temp folders one is in users > *username* > appData (hidden folder) > local > Temp
Disk cleanup does not remove those files,

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-crashes-troubleshoot-prevent-and-get-help


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have to switch off and on again in order to reset my PC. It is peeing me off. Can i bugger my SSD like this?


so far knock on wood I haven't had a single lock up yet since I built this pc... had a few failure to boot with overclock settings and one borked bios file but so far no hard locks... hoping this trend continues


----------



## Alastair

I will add, Chrome also used to hardlock and that is why I switched to Fox.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do I clear temp files? C cleaner?


I think CCleaner gets them all pretty sure


----------



## Alastair

I also decided to turn off hardware acceleration as well. I don't think that is of much use anyway.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will add Chrome also used to hardlock and that is why I switched to Fox.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I also decided to turn off hardware acceleration as well. I don't think that is of much use anyway
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think CCleaner gets them all pretty sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

CCleaner I think does, however I hardly use it as I am so used to doing it manually as its just faster for me when I remote into computers all day.

If chrome did it as well, have you tried upticking your cpunb by a notch.. it sounds like it is finding an instability in the RAM at your higher clocks.. which can also relate to the memory controller


----------



## mfknjadagr8

One good thing about overclocking to hell and back you find out what your weak links are


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> One good thing about overclocking to hell and back you find out what your weak links are


mine are tacos.. spectacular tacos


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You are calling one of the most experienced FX users in here a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! You just won the internets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now are you sure you actually WANT help with your overclock? Or you just gonna call any which person who happens to tell you how it is a troll?


Actually yes. When people start saying things like "Yeah upload a video so we can tell you're PC really crashed", which it did since I'm at home now on my wife's 6300 tower, I'd call that a troll. I was asking questions like any other joe in here, nobody has to be an idiot and request video to see if my computer really crashed. SO, I thought I was on the AVX version, it still just says 2.54 but w/e. Re-downloaded and re-testing, only at 4.68 now. Using a VCore of 1.6, it's steady around 56C. Hasn't run 1 pass yet but it's chugging along now. Oh and btw, yes I'm running CAS 8 as well @ 1920, course my RAM was stock 2133 but I did that so I could tighten up the timings at lower clock


----------



## cssorkinman

Doesn't this seem like a lot of flops for the clockspeed?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Doesn't this seem like a lot of flops for the clockspeed?


id say a more stable overclock at that speed hence the increase in flops









run again in case of fluke lmao


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok so I must have been on another version I just had 1 pass @ 4.68 and got 81GFlops. Would the non AVX version cause my system to hang up on a good OC?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Actually yes. When people start saying things like "Yeah upload a video so we can tell you're PC really crashed", which it did since I'm at home now on my wife's 6300 tower, I'd call that a troll. I was asking questions like any other joe in here, nobody has to be an idiot and request video to see if my computer really crashed. SO, I thought I was on the AVX version, it still just says 2.54 but w/e. Re-downloaded and re-testing, only at 4.68 now. Using a VCore of 1.6, it's steady around 56C. Hasn't run 1 pass yet but it's chugging along now. Oh and btw, yes I'm running CAS 8 as well @ 1920, course my RAM was stock 2133 but I did that so I could tighten up the timings at lower clock


Since you are the only one with an attitude I will call you out, see again you missed my credentials so let me show you how ironic it is that you are talking mess, do have another claimer to be the world and anyone suggesting any other ideas is automatically wrong, an average joe does not just get an attitude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> oh no no no, I'm running maximum, pegs out the ram @ 15.1GBs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok n/m then the gflops threw me off... still not cool hitting high temps though I need to install the new res and get my loop properly bled to get past 4.8 myself... currently I can pass ibt on very high at 1.46 ish @4.8 temps around the max towards end of the run of course only 10 runs...I got it down some but needs those last few bubbles out me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well my remote just dc'd, remoting into another tower at the house, my Caelus tower isn't there anymore. This means it's not passing 10 passes of IBT at stock.... This is not good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is a huge assumption off of a remote disconnect
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

See this is me just being like.. well obviously 0 troubleshooting has gone on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is a huge assumption off of a remote disconnect
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Not really, when I remote into another tower at the house and look on the network, my Caelus tower doesn't come up in the list... it's like it's not there. It's crashed, frozen. IBT killed it running stock....
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am not saying that its not far fetched, however, you said that you put it on maximum, so that means that you are using the full amount of memory, If you are in the windows environment then that could just mean that the driver or service has stopped working or froze up due to the lack of RAM available, which is a very common occurrence within Windows since well ever really,
> 
> Now if you are running in the linux world similar can happen, however linux will just kill processes to free up the ones that may matter.. For example a web server may have Apache crash, and the website not available howerever the server is still up, and could still be running EXIM for emails...
> 
> So again I digress, It still may be passing and that is a huge assumption since all it takes is one or 2 network services to fail and badabing device not found on network, heck you can even hide devices that way intentionally,
> 
> but ya know you are right,, IT MUST BE THAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now also, if it is that I suggest checking your RAM settings and making sure your ram is good and set to complete stock settings and correct voltages.
> 
> BTW are you able to ping the computer, not by name but by IP on the network? I really just hate how people assume so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i felt your attitude coming so I decided to educate you and then ask a few investigative questions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I do actually since VNC doesn't use that much memory, IBT keeps over 800MB free, not to mention I've been watching it for the past 4 passes, so yeah, I'm pretty sure. But if you like I'll keep your username in mind and when I get home take a picture of my frozen windows and send it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trolls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhooo, so I'm pretty sure my instability comes from this ASRock Extreme 9 board. Thinking of moving up in the world to a Saberkitty or CVF. I've heard the saberkitty is better @ OCing, any opinions on that? Also, looking on the egg, the kitty is about $180 where the CVF is around $240. Is the price jump worth it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sure, I just again hate assumptions although video is more proving as anyone can take a picture at a given interval
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> A true troll. Sorry, I don't have any spare vegetables to give and I don't feed trolls anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You really started it.. You are the one that really wanted to question it so I just obliged and ask you to do eral proof since you threatened it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The CHV-z is a great board but so is the Sabertooth R2.0, I own both and they both OC very well. I just don't understand what you think you'll gain by upgrading to a new board. That board should easily handle an 8350 at 5G. If it's more speed you want spend that cash on cooling. Cooling is KING with these CPUs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL you should look at my credentials before calling me a troll
> The CHV is not worth the extra money unless you are going for
> 
> Theme color, LN2 or crazy exotic cooling and lastly super high RAM,
> 
> other than that the Saberkitty is a pretty solid board,
> supports my chip at 5.1GHz and I have had it up to 5.4 @ 1.8v with my RAM at 2133 Cas 8
> The dynamic between clocking is that the CHv is just a bit more stable on the bus and has a better memory multi than the saber, not by much.. There is also a better audio controller on the CHv however you won't notice that unless you go full hiDef everything and so on and so forth
> because he is assuming with out actually investigating, that board will handle a 8350 at stock... and that is what he is complaining about..
> 
> but I is a troll
> 
> HMMMMMM do I get paid,, for the toll toll trolls are awesome!
Click to expand...

So trolls still don't give you solid answers.. which thats all I have been doing for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well, I first noticed that my 4.8 OC was getting sketchy, IBT telling me that my OC wasn't stable on only the second pass. So before work I set it to defaults (without CnQ or thermal throttling etc) and I saw up to 4 passes on maximum, and then got DC'd from the remote and don't see it in the network list on my VPN or remoted into another tower @ my house looking locally. So, if it can't handle IBT running on stock settings, I'm assuming it's the board...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> bet the BIOS isn't fully set back to stock then.. going to again say RAM
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That could be many things though Jeremy, anything from a bad driver to Memory,psu even a change in seaon or you cooler is going out.
> Good point F3ERS, if you're going to do a stock run for troubleshooting then just clear the CMOS and start from there let the board set defaults and run it the way it was intended with all the power savings on etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Again more real information of stuff to look at
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wrong version of IBT. Should be getting 80GFlops+. You need to get the AVX version.
> 
> NINJA EDIT: Maxxmemm. Oh ok. Use IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are calling one of the most experienced FX users in here a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! You just won the internets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now are you sure you actually WANT help with your overclock? Or you just gonna call any which person who happens to tell you how it is a troll?


So like Alastair said.. Are you seriously doing this calling someone with experience with this a lot more than you a troll?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok so I must have been on another version I just had 1 pass @ 4.68 and got 81GFlops. Would the non AVX version cause my system to hang up on a good OC?


AVX has 75~110GFLops on avereage

non AVX version gets 40ish range


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok. Well I'm testing on Very High on 4.8ghz 1.6V getting 56c pass 1 just got 89.9941GFlops in 85.647s. VRM sitting at 72c. Would a NON-AVX IBT maximum fail on a good OC?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok. Well I'm testing on Very High on 4.8ghz 1.6V getting 56c pass 1 just got 89.9941GFlops in 85.647s. VRM sitting at 72c. Would a NON-AVX IBT maximum fail on a good OC?


It could if your RAM is not stable.. hmm You should lower temps on VRMs and socket.. that is causing you issues I can only imagin as the ASrock Vrms are not as strong as the ASUS ones are Hot VRMs and unstable RAM will cause what you are experiencing. same thing with a hot socket.. Still not sure Why I am helping you.. I already pointed out your colors


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Doesn't this seem like a lot of flops for the clockspeed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id say a more stable overclock at that speed hence the increase in flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> run again in case of fluke lmao
Click to expand...

Hmmm program written by Intel gives worse scores the faster the AMD processor is...... hmmmmm. lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hmmm program written by Intel gives worse scores the faster the AMD processor is...... hmmmmm. lol


my head now hurts lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hmmm program written by Intel gives worse scores the faster the AMD processor is...... hmmmmm. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my head now hurts lol
Click to expand...

lol, sorry man


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well I've done about all I can with those VRMs, took off the heatsink/pipe for the VRM/NB, replaced the padding with a thick layer of PK-1, replaced the heatsink/pipe and even put an old 80mm CPU fan on it (look at Caelus to see pictures of the mod). I mean my temps before that would be in the 100's so to me anything under 80 is a miracle. As for air movement on the socket I DO have a 140mm fan behind the board blowing on the VRM/socket area. I thought the 12 VRM design would have been better instead of ASUS' 8 BUT I didn't realize the quality wasn't as good until I already had the board. My RAM is rated at 2133 11 timings, BUT I have it downclocked to 1600 which OC to about 1920 @ 8-9-9-24-36 1T which has lasted me forever but I don't know anymore.


----------



## cssorkinman

IBT limbo


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I also decided to turn off hardware acceleration as well. I don't think that is of much use anyway.


Hardware acceleration offloads work to the GPU. Video decoding, OpenGL/WebGL rendering, all that stuff.

What the CPU can do with 30w the GPU can do idle.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well I've done about all I can with those VRMs, took off the heatsink/pipe for the VRM/NB, replaced the padding with a thick layer of PK-1, replaced the heatsink/pipe and even put an old 80mm CPU fan on it (look at Caelus to see pictures of the mod). I mean my temps before that would be in the 100's so to me anything under 80 is a miracle. As for air movement on the socket I DO have a 140mm fan behind the board blowing on the VRM/socket area. I thought the 12 VRM design would have been better instead of ASUS' 8 BUT I didn't realize the quality wasn't as good until I already had the board. My RAM is rated at 2133 11 timings, BUT I have it downclocked to 1600 which OC to about 1920 @ 8-9-9-24-36 1T which has lasted me forever but I don't know anymore.


put the ram back to the normal clocks and timings.. under clock it by 100mhz then test


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well I've done about all I can with those VRMs, took off the heatsink/pipe for the VRM/NB, replaced the padding with a thick layer of PK-1, replaced the heatsink/pipe and even put an old 80mm CPU fan on it (look at Caelus to see pictures of the mod). I mean my temps before that would be in the 100's so to me anything under 80 is a miracle. As for air movement on the socket I DO have a 140mm fan behind the board blowing on the VRM/socket area. I thought the 12 VRM design would have been better instead of ASUS' 8 BUT I didn't realize the quality wasn't as good until I already had the board. My RAM is rated at 2133 11 timings, BUT I have it downclocked to 1600 which OC to about 1920 @ 8-9-9-24-36 1T which has lasted me forever but I don't know anymore.


With the risk of being called a troll have you tried this trick.....




And I thing you could try more on the VRM,s


You can't have to much cooling!

Mike the Owl


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Well I've done about all I can with those VRMs, took off the heatsink/pipe for the VRM/NB, replaced the padding with a thick layer of PK-1, replaced the heatsink/pipe and even put an old 80mm CPU fan on it (look at Caelus to see pictures of the mod). I mean my temps before that would be in the 100's so to me anything under 80 is a miracle. As for air movement on the socket I DO have a 140mm fan behind the board blowing on the VRM/socket area. I thought the 12 VRM design would have been better instead of ASUS' 8 BUT I didn't realize the quality wasn't as good until I already had the board. My RAM is rated at 2133 11 timings, BUT I have it downclocked to 1600 which OC to about 1920 @ 8-9-9-24-36 1T which has lasted me forever but I don't know anymore.


Yeah the As Rock boards do have quality issues. We have seen them die because the heat-sink is not machined properly so there is poor contact with the VRM's. Also their phases are not all that great. The 8+2 Killer < Asus 6+2 and AS Rock 12+2 = Asus 6+2. The thing is they are not using proper PWM doublers so in essentially it is a glorified 6+2. Killers top out at 4.5GHz. And the Extreme 9 on average I have seen top out at 4.8GHz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> With the risk of being called a troll have you tried this trick.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thing you could try more on the VRM,s
> 
> 
> You can't have to much cooling!
> 
> Mike the Owl












troof

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1350985/a/808954/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will add Chrome also used to hardlock and that is why I switched to Fox.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I also decided to turn off hardware acceleration as well. I don't think that is of much use anyway
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think CCleaner gets them all pretty sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CCleaner I think does, however I hardly use it as I am so used to doing it manually as its just faster for me when I remote into computers all day.
> 
> If chrome did it as well, have you tried upticking your cpunb by a notch.. it sounds like it is finding an instability in the RAM at your higher clocks.. which can also relate to the memory controller
Click to expand...

NB is at 2580MHz with 1.325V and RAM is at 2062MHz CL9-9-10-24 1T with 1.65V just to be safe. So I am pretty sure its not that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> With the risk of being called a troll have you tried this trick.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thing you could try more on the VRM,s
> 
> 
> You can't have to much cooling!
> 
> Mike the Owl
Click to expand...

+ 1 just because EXTREME COOLING!

Here is some of mine. Digi+ drivers get hot on M5A99FX Pro.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NB is at 2580MHz with 1.325V and RAM is at 2062MHz CL9-9-10-24 1T with 1.65V just to be safe. So I am pretty sure its not that.


not NB but CPUNB unless that is what you are meaning.. If so what is your LLC setting on it


----------



## aaroc

4 the user with Firefox look up his PC. I had the same issue on W7 and W8.1 no OC R9 290X and R9 290. I changed youtube from flash player to html5 player and no more PC look up when using Firefox.
2 week without problems. Yo can change it here https://www.youtube.com/html5 the only problem is that the highest resolution is 720p, I will try chrome or installing codecs to have more resolution on videos.


----------



## edwardm

@Alastair, where do you buy those types of heatsinks, and what do you use to make them stick?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> 4 the user with Firefox look up his PC. I had the same issue on W7 and W8.1 no OC R9 290X and R9 290. I changed youtube from flash player to html5 player and no more PC look up when using Firefox.
> 2 week without problems. Yo can change it here https://www.youtube.com/html5 the only problem is that the highest resolution is 720p, I will try chrome or installing codecs to have more resolution on videos.


although that is a work around, it still means that something is not stable. or a file is corrupted somewhere which I see temp files mess up all day long YAY Microsoft!!!!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NB is at 2580MHz with 1.325V and RAM is at 2062MHz CL9-9-10-24 1T with 1.65V just to be safe. So I am pretty sure its not that.
> 
> 
> 
> not NB but CPUNB unless that is what you are meaning.. If so what is your LLC setting on it
Click to expand...

Yes I meant CPU-NB. Firefox froze again.







switched my OC from offset to manual to make sure it is not the voltage down clocking that isn't causing the issue. LLC set to high on the CPU-NB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edwardm*
> 
> @Alastair, where do you buy those types of heatsinks, and what do you use to make them stick?


Using the CPS12's. Used my Dremel to cut them in half to fit. http://www.vizo.com.tw/front/product/get_product_detail/20/3

As for stickies. Thermal tape. It's like a dime a dozen. Even for decent thermal tape.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I do actually since VNC doesn't use that much memory, IBT keeps over 800MB free, not to mention I've been watching it for the past 4 passes, so yeah, I'm pretty sure. But if you like I'll keep your username in mind and when I get home take a picture of my frozen windows and send it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trolls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhooo, so I'm pretty sure my instability comes from this ASRock Extreme 9 board. Thinking of moving up in the world to a Saberkitty or CVF. I've heard the saberkitty is better @ OCing, any opinions on that? Also, looking on the egg, the kitty is about $180 where the CVF is around $240. Is the price jump worth it?


??

I doubt it is your board. I have the same board, and I'm cruising along at [email protected] 1.45 volts. Forget what the LLC is at I think 50% off the top my head. I can push further as well if I want to up the voltage higher, I have the cooling to do it. Its summer time here still so not trying to push it to far in a warm room already.

The extreme 9 is a quality board and switching to those other boards will likely not change your overclocking head room at all. Just boils down to your cpu.


----------



## JeremyFenn

So I'm using 25% LLC, I have 1.4V on the NB, its set @ 2300 I believe RAM is at 2133 (XMP) now my FSB is at 200 (stock) and I'm clocked at 4.8 @ 1.5875V so I'm just OCing with the multi now. I had it @ 1.6Vcore but on the second pass on Very High said it was unstable and I was around 61c... Here's how I'm cooling my VRMs:



Only change right now from that picture is that exhaust fan is now an intake.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> ??
> 
> I doubt it is your board. I have the same board, and I'm cruising along at [email protected] 1.45 volts. Forget what the LLC is at I think 50% off the top my head. I can push further as well if I want to up the voltage higher, I have the cooling to do it. Its summer time here still so not trying to push it to far in a warm room already.
> 
> The extreme 9 is a quality board and switching to those other boards will likely not change your overclocking head room at all. Just boils down to your cpu.


nope I wouldn't say CPU either.. no one, and I mean it, has found a chip that caps at 4.8... they all clock better, limiting factors are boards (which is not the case here ) cooling, which can be a part of the case, Unstable memory or bad RAM, corrupted BIOS/OS or

Just a bad overclock.

in general, once people actually start getting things set correctly, things work out. but to this date.. from 2 years ago when the chips where released. I have yet to find one that would not clock past 4.8 unless the user didn't want to go over the voltage wall or have the proper cooling and power delievery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I'm using 25% LLC, I have 1.4V on the NB, its set @ 2300 I believe RAM is at 2133 (XMP) now my FSB is at 200 (stock) and I'm clocked at 4.8 @ 1.5875V so I'm just OCing with the multi now. I had it @ 1.6Vcore but on the second pass on Very High said it was unstable and I was around 61c... Here's how I'm cooling my VRMs:
> 
> 
> 
> Only change right now from that picture is that exhaust fan is now an intake.


ok so thats your settings in BIOS, what does the voltage drop to under load?


----------



## JeremyFenn

I set it to 1.5875 and I'm getting 92GFlops BUT again on the second pass it tells me it's not stable... Going down to 1.575 and see what that'll do. Oh, and I restarted before I could respond, right now the drop is at 1.544 and has a max spike of 1.576 so far, but I just started it so no output yet.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I set it to 1.5875 and I'm getting 92GFlops BUT again on the second pass it tells me it's not stable... Going down to 1.575 and see what that'll do.


To put in perspective.. for 5.06Ghz I needed 1.62v


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> To put in perspective.. for 5.06Ghz I needed 1.62v


I know, everyone else is telling me that my chip is power hungry but I really don't get it. if I set it @ 1.55 it BSOD on me. You think the board is the issue with my chip needing so much juice to climb in Ghz?


----------



## JeremyFenn

btw update: 2 passes 92 and 90 GFlops - still running YAY - Current 54c max was 59.8c VRMs @ 66c Vcore sitting @ 1.552-1.568 third result is 88.2502..... weird

92
90
88

Fourth result is in, another 92...


----------



## V-R021

Hi guys..i just finished my 1 hour prime95..not tested on any benchmark yet, i need to ask some question about the worker, why some worker are fall behind then the other workers? is it normal?
1.212v on bios, ram 1.65v, cpu/nb 1.200v
1 hours small FFT on prime95
here my screen shoot


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> Hi guys..i just finished my 1 hour prime95..not tested on any benchmark yet, i need to ask some question about the worker, why some worker are fall behind then the other workers? is it normal?
> 1.212v on bios, ram 1.65v, cpu/nb 1.200v
> 1 hours small FFT on prime95
> here my screen shoot


One worker tends to fall behind as one of the threads still needs to concentrate on keeping the OS and drivers running.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> btw update: 2 passes 92 and 90 GFlops - still running YAY - Current 54c max was 59.8c VRMs @ 66c Vcore sitting @ 1.552-1.568 third result is 88.2502..... weird
> 
> 92
> 90
> 88
> 
> Fourth result is in, another 92...


What setting? Very High?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> ??
> 
> I doubt it is your board. I have the same board, and I'm cruising along at [email protected] 1.45 volts. Forget what the LLC is at I think 50% off the top my head. I can push further as well if I want to up the voltage higher, I have the cooling to do it. Its summer time here still so not trying to push it to far in a warm room already.
> 
> The extreme 9 is a quality board and switching to those other boards will likely not change your overclocking head room at all. Just boils down to your cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> nope I wouldn't say CPU either.. no one, and I mean it, has found a chip that caps at 4.8... they all clock better, limiting factors are boards (which is not the case here ) cooling, which can be a part of the case, Unstable memory or bad RAM, corrupted BIOS/OS or
> 
> Just a bad overclock.
> 
> in general, once people actually start getting things set correctly, things work out. but to this date.. from 2 years ago when the chips where released. I have yet to find one that would not clock past 4.8 unless the user didn't want to go over the voltage wall or have the proper cooling and power delievery
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> So I'm using 25% LLC, I have 1.4V on the NB, its set @ 2300 I believe RAM is at 2133 (XMP) now my FSB is at 200 (stock) and I'm clocked at 4.8 @ 1.5875V so I'm just OCing with the multi now. I had it @ 1.6Vcore but on the second pass on Very High said it was unstable and I was around 61c... Here's how I'm cooling my VRMs:
> 
> 
> 
> Only change right now from that picture is that exhaust fan is now an intake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok so thats your settings in BIOS, what does the voltage drop to under load?
Click to expand...

I think there should be qualifiers behind any claim of clock speed , I.E. my FX is ( stress test) stable at ( clockspeed) on ( voltage) with SS taken during the test with the appropriate monitoring software providing proof. Without a standard, there isn't really much point .
All of my 8 cores will run 5ghz + for "normal" use. However the ability to run short periods of prime 95 at a given clock speed pretty much follows the model number , the 9370 being the highest 5 ghz + to the 8320 which thanks to a weak #2 core tops out at 4.8 on prime being the lowest. ( haven't really tested the 8370E on prime yet )


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> To put in perspective.. for 5.06Ghz I needed 1.62v


What are your temps at load?


----------



## V-R021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> One worker tends to fall behind as one of the threads still needs to concentrate on keeping the OS and drivers running.


so nothing wrong i guess? all normal right?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> One worker tends to fall behind as one of the threads still needs to concentrate on keeping the OS and drivers running.
> 
> 
> 
> so nothing wrong i guess? all normal right?
Click to expand...

Yip


----------



## V-R021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yip


glad to read it, thanks ..i will start to tweak some for a good score benchmark..i'am sure the score will not high because the under volt i'v done


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> What are your temps at load?


at 1.7v for 5.1Ghz cause my chip is a poor clocker, under full 100% load wile encoding and monitoring which is the most intense application I I use, I get around 67c with spikes of 72-73c core

all other temps in rig are much much cooler


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What setting? Very High?


It's set to very high yes

I tried 5Ghz @ x25 multi @ 1.675 and it was getting too hot for my taste. I'm back at 4.9 and @ 1.6125V right now. About to test that out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> It's set to very high yes
> 
> I tried 5Ghz @ x25 multi @ 1.675 and it was getting too hot for my taste. I'm back at 4.9 and @ 1.6125V right now. About to test that out.


I think I know your issue,

You are not taking it step by step.. you are just setting a target voltage and thinking that it will go well, are you adjusting your CPUNB volts? Also I STRONGLY suggest to start over and go up 100mhz at a time testing stability,


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think I know your issue,
> 
> You are not taking it step by step.. you are just setting a target voltage and thinking that it will go well, are you adjusting your CPUNB volts? Also I STRONGLY suggest to start over and go up 100mhz at a time testing stability,


I am though. Like now I'm at 4.9 and I started @ 1.6, it froze before the first result even came out. So I upped it to 1.61245 and got a 92GFlop on the first and then it froze on the second pass. Now I'm up to 1.625 and it's working on the fourth pass (99-100-100). My CPUNB Volts are steady @ 1.4V as well as the HTT and NB. CPU VDDA 2.7 and PCIE VDDA 2.92. Fourth pass 100 as well. still running.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I am though. Like now I'm at 4.9 and I started @ 1.6, it froze before the first result even came out. So I upped it to 1.61245 and got a 92GFlop on the first and then it froze on the second pass. Now I'm up to 1.625 and it's working on the fourth pass (99-100-100). My CPUNB Volts are steady @ 1.4V as well as the HTT and NB. CPU VDDA 2.7 and PCIE VDDA 2.92. Fourth pass 100 as well. still running.


Do you have CPUz open when you are testing?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Do you have CPUz open when you are testing?


Yes, I have 2 instances of it up, one on the memory and the other on CPU, also have AIDA64 for VRM temp and HWINFO64 for everything else.

5th and 6th pass the same @ 100GFlops steady around 58-59c VRM @ 74c. Max CPU temp @ 61.4c


----------



## bonami2

you remember me with my m5a99fx pro... only thing i got an infrared thermometer..... i think my mobo throttle point is 140celsius.. + just stupids we cant see these sensor...


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think I know your issue,
> 
> You are not taking it step by step.. you are just setting a target voltage and thinking that it will go well, are you adjusting your CPUNB volts? Also I STRONGLY suggest to start over and go up 100mhz at a time testing stability,


if I can find out this is stable @ 4.9 I think I'll leave it there. I'll probably start lowering the NB CPUNB and HTT from 1.4 to whatever is still stable, probably get a better result with less juice (=less heat) right?

It's on its last pass (10) I'll take a screen shot of the success box and post it here so you can see what I'm doing. Just don't really want to take a screen shot while it's testing in IBT...


----------



## V-R021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> I am though. Like now I'm at 4.9 and I started @ 1.6, it froze before the first result even came out. So I upped it to 1.61245 and got a 92GFlop on the first and then it froze on the second pass. Now I'm up to 1.625 and it's working on the fourth pass (99-100-100). My CPUNB Volts are steady @ 1.4V as well as the HTT and NB. CPU VDDA 2.7 and PCIE VDDA 2.92. Fourth pass 100 as well. still running.


in not really pro overclocker..but my chip can go 4.5ghz on 1.35v..run prime about 3mnt then the temp reach 64c ( my cooler are bad ), so i have to pull it down event the workers still working fine, maybe you can start over from the beginning, 1st set all to default..then turn the turbo off, then restart..you will see the volt are really low after that step..then you can start to tweak from there..just some suggestion.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok all tests complete. Here's a shot:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Yes, I have 2 instances of it up, one on the memory and the other on CPU, also have AIDA64 for VRM temp and HWINFO64 for everything else.
> 
> 5th and 6th pass the same @ 100GFlops steady around 58-59c VRM @ 74c. Max CPU temp @ 61.4c


Do me a favor here,, record the voltage that CPUz reads before you start the test, then record the voltage after the test hits its 2nd run and watch how much it changes


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok so at idle right now I'm at 1.584-1.592V around 22-23c:

Starting IBT @ Very High.

2nd pass I'm at 1.60 but it's bouncing around 1.6-1.608 seen it spike up to 1.616 so far


----------



## JeremyFenn

I just ran Cinebench 11.5 with these settings. Actually it's the highest I think I've ever got on there:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok so at idle right now I'm at 1.584-1.592V around 22-23c:
> 
> Starting IBT @ Very High.
> 
> 2nd pass I'm at 1.60 but it's bouncing around 1.6-1.608 seen it spike up to 1.616 so far


whats you cpu vdda?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Should I go back in BIOS and start lowering my NB CPUNB and HTT now? They're at 1.4V


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> whats you cpu vdda?


My CPU VDDA is set to 2.70


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> My CPU VDDA is set to 2.70


Yeah.. you maybe almost there but something tells me that you would be able to educe volts.. something isn't getting enough juice which is making you compensate in cpu volts.. or power delivery is just that bad.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah.. you maybe almost there but something tells me that you would be able to educe volts.. something isn't getting enough juice which is making you compensate in cpu volts.. or power delivery is just that bad.


lol Well we ARE talking about an ASRock board remember... I have PCIE VDDA set to 1.92 also. You think I should start to lower the CPUNB, NB and HTT down from 1.4 or leave them where they are?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> lol Well we ARE talking about an ASRock board remember... I have PCIE VDDA set to 1.92 also. You think I should start to lower the CPUNB, NB and HTT down from 1.4 or leave them where they are?


I think especially the htt can drop.. the cpunb can prolly take a little less volts as well


----------



## JeremyFenn

Alrighty. Set the HTT-NB-CPUNB to 1.3V down from 1.4, starting IBT @ Very High... here we go again...


----------



## JeremyFenn

Something must be wrong now... First result is 77 second is 78? That's not good...

Third test @ 71.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Something must be wrong now... First result is 77 second is 78? That's not good...
> 
> Third test @ 71.


means volts are low..


----------



## JeremyFenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> means volts are low..


Wow.. So I'm pretty much going to have to try and melt this thing then huh


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Wow.. So I'm pretty much going to have to try and melt this thing then huh


guess so.. still something is causing it.. maybe the board but im pretty sure its something else. How many dims did you have


----------



## JeremyFenn

I have 4 Dimm slots but only using 2. I have 2x 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum's @ 2133 XMP


----------



## V-R021

i run a test from IBT High..for the 5th time i can pass the test finally, i turn the Cpu/nb volt on auto, Ram Volt on auto, then put the ram on 1600 ( 1866/165v, 1.200 cpu/nb.. always failed )
can some one tell me this is a good number or not? my 1st time used IBT.


----------



## Devildog83

I hate to say it guys but it's time to sell the CHFVZ and 8350 to go Haswell-e.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hate to say it guys but it's time to sell the CHFVZ and 8350 to go Haswell-e.


Great looking MB Devildog...

What processor are you going with?


----------



## By-Tor

Thought I would run some more IBT AVX tests.

4.0 on 1.22v


4.8 on 1.45v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hate to say it guys but it's time to sell the CHFVZ and 8350 to go Haswell-e.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd love to get a hold of a 5930K over the weekend as well







Board will just follow. (them things haven't hit the country yet. I'll just pic a chip from a local reviewer)


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'd love to get a hold of a 5930K over the weekend as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board will just follow. (them things haven't hit the country yet. I'll just pic a chip from a local reviewer)


5820k is cheaper and i think it only the clock that change


----------



## mus1mus

PCIE Lanes Count.. Big Difference.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PCIE Lanes Count.. Big Difference.


oh yea you just remembered me why i hate intel sometime... you know amd was selling cpu with core disabled for cheaper than can unlock and intel it the other ways they sell i5 that can do hyperthreading..

Still i want a i5 4690k or if amd decide to do something that can do singlethread.... Stupids too say but i have too much power on 6 thread but not enough on the first core....

why they dont release processor like phone one 2 big core and 2 small core... that may be the idea that amd should try


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> oh yea you just remembered me why i hate intel sometime... you know amd was selling cpu with core disabled for cheaper than can unlock *(PHENOMS)* and intel it the other ways they sell i5 that can *'t* do hyperthreading..
> 
> Still i want a i5 4690k or if amd decide to do something that can do singlethread.... Stupids too say but i have too much power on *multi* thread but not enough on *single* core....
> 
> *why they dont release processor like phone one 2 big core and 2 small core... that may be the idea that amd should try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












Are you talking about what Samsung did on their Octacore phones?

BAD IDEA! IMO


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about what Samsung did on their Octacore phones?
> 
> BAD IDEA! IMO


ah yea i think it these cpu.. Dont know why it should be bad first 2 core load the mainthread and the 2 second after...

Samsung use it for energy comsumption but we can use it for power

core 1-2 Big core 3-4 small..

Many game would benefit from that i think? if it can work i dont know....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> ah yea i think it these cpu.. Dont know why it should be bad first 2 core load the mainthread and the 2 second after...
> 
> Samsung use it for energy comsumption but we can use it for power
> 
> core 1-2 Big core 3-4 small..
> 
> Many game would benefit from that i think? if it can work i dont know....


1. Production cost. Making a BIG(your voice) core will only be more expensive by a few bit than making smaller ones. They'd go for the best that they can come up with.

2. A big core will always win (if using the same architecture.

3. Load Scheduling will mess up the combination of a small and a big core. You will need to make a new instruction set for that (I guess)

4. OT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Samsung Octa Core Phones were big disgraces added to an already shameful brand of phone! Pricey bit of tech that is useless when compared to a Nexus


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1. Production cost. Making a BIG(your voice) core will only be more expensive by a few bit than making smaller ones. They'd go for the best that they can come up with.
> 
> 2. A big core will always win (if using the same architecture.
> 
> 3. Load Scheduling will mess up the combination of a small and a big core. You will need to make a new instruction set for that (I guess)
> 
> 4. OT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Octa Core Phones were big disgraces added to an already shameful brand of phone! Pricey bit of tech that is useless when compared to a Nexus


Disgrace ? they benchmark high....... Full plastic with glass that the best design... aluminium with glass is know to explode it a bad mix...

Anyways im happy with my samsung Galaxy nexus that survived to war... the screen got hit so many time i dont even understand how it still intact.. Samsung Product are pretty good.. Heard bad thing about their laptop still...

with my 70 point score in linpack i can say that my phone is more than enough fast and i use a ssd... so the s5 with 900 + score i think they are overkill..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Disgrace ? they benchmark high.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Full plastic with glass that the best design... aluminium with glass is know to explode it a bad mix...
> 
> Anyways im happy with my samsung Galaxy nexus that survived to war... the screen got hit so many time i dont even understand how it still intact.. Samsung Product are pretty good.. Heard bad thing about their laptop still...
> 
> with my 70 point score in linpack i can say that my phone is more than enough fast and i use a ssd... so the s5 with 900 + score i think they are overkill..


They cheat the Benchmark. But if you are satisfied with them, I see no reason to bash







Enough with the OT









Aluminum and Glass=explosion?










Spoiler: Enjoy This


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They cheat the Benchmark. But if you are satisfied with them, I see no reason to bash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the OT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum and Glass=explosion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy This


Cheat a benchmark be user ? the program is a free android program and it in the comment that i seen the score...

yea en engineer on a forum said that aluminium with glass i know to be a bad mix and it company use plastic for i dont remember what they do..... I mean how many iphone i heard that the glass exploded.. at least everyone that own one near me blow one... My samsung got smash on my atv be accident and it survived... and many thing like that... and another friend LG nexus the screen just died after falling in the grass....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ordered an alphacool cape core 10lt 100mm reservoir with the xspc fittings and a crystal blue led plug sleeved...im hoping this will make top off and bleeding easier... will be adding a fillport in the top later on but for now this should make bleeding a bit easier... its not possible to place this above the pump so ill be mounting it near the bottom of the case this will also give the case a decent glow from the plug


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well got my 9590 in and.... I'm impressed and puzzled...

Its a vishera, yeah, its similar to the 8350, but not the same... I'm sure its made on the same die and all, but there is something wierd about this thing... super clock speeds at low volts... pics to follow... but the power draw on this thing is insane... I mean, at same volts as my old 8350 needed for 4.8, it'll do 5.2xx fine... but it pulls nearly 100 more watts!?!?!







maybe its the clock cycles themself causing it to suck so much more juice, but seems like maybe its also the factory 220 watt TDP allowing it to suck that much more juice... anyway... I can get it to boot with more clock speed and higher volts, but I can't test it because..... my PSU craps out as the power draw at the outlet exceeds 800 watts! I mean wow!!! ok, ok, fine... I guess I need to try to trade off my old 8350 off for a better PSU... any takers lol....but anyway as promised some pictures..

first my old 8350 showing a stable OC of 4.8 and an unstable OC of 5ghz... ok, I know I only used 10 runs of IBT AVX on standard, but I didn't want to spend all day waiting on results... so I just figured I'd do a short run.... and as such I used the same run on the 9590 just to keep same for comparison..



for some reason CPU Z didn't display the core voltage on this 5 ghz OC, but it was 1.58 in bios...



I did a 5.2 ghz run, but for some reason, I can't remember where put the screen capture, so this will do... less volts than it took on my old 8350 to hit 4.8 and I get 5.1 now... but power draw is about the same despite lower volts... when I hit around 1.54 vcore now my psu craps out during tests... it just shuts off lol... but its an old 750 watt unit so its not that surprising considering that its driving like 13 fans a pump an overclocked 7950 (1200mhz lol), 4 hard drives and an SSD... oh and my nice lights.... yeah, I need a new PSU... bad...

oh.. here is my validation for my first OC... still can't find the screen cap.

http://valid.x86.fr/2mb29m

oh and this was a nice result....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8759056


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> [
> nope I wouldn't say CPU either.. no one, and I mean it, has found a chip that caps at 4.8... they all clock better, limiting factors are boards (which is not the case here ) cooling, which can be a part of the case, Unstable memory or bad RAM, corrupted BIOS/OS or
> 
> Just a bad overclock.
> 
> in general, once people actually start getting things set correctly, things work out. but to this date.. from 2 years ago when the chips where released. I have yet to find one that would not clock past 4.8 unless the user didn't want to go over the voltage wall or have the proper cooling and power delievery
> 
> ?


Not to sound like a troll but I have seen CPUs that no matter the voltage up to 1.7v it would not stabilize over 4.8. At OCF a guy with the handle Caddidaddi bought two 8350s back in Jan or Feb one clocks easily and he can game at 5.2 the other would run at 4.8 with low volts 1.45 ish but wouldn't budge over that. He knows what he's doing , has all the cooling you could need and a selection of boards. It was just the CPU.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not to sound like a troll but I have seen CPUs that no matter the voltage up to 1.7v it would not stabilize over 4.8. At OCF a guy with the handle Caddidaddi bought two 8350s back in Jan or Feb one clocks easily and he can game at 5.2 the other would run at 4.8 with low volts 1.45 ish but wouldn't budge over that. He knows what he's doing , has all the cooling you could need and a selection of boards. It was just the CPU.


I can't remeber who it is, I've seen him in this thread, but there is a guy here who has an vishera chip, 8350 I believe who can't get it over 4.6ghz at all... my old 8350 took like 1.62 vcore to start to stabilize 5 ghz... my new 9590 stabilizes at only 1.45... so I agree, not all chips can hit over 4.8 ghz using reasonable means... I'm sure is someone wanted to invest in LN2 cooling they could push it over the boundary lol.


----------



## Johan45

I think AMD has realized this as well and the solution is...... more binned CPUs


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think AMD has realized this as well and the solution is...... more binned CPUs


Here's hoping my next 9590 will be a good one then huh?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think AMD has realized this as well and the solution is...... more binned CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping my next 9590 will be a good one then huh?
Click to expand...

I have no issues at all with my 9370 it's a great chip but it's still like anything else you're playing the lottery. I have seen quite a few of the 9xxx cpus some good some not so good. The user is either really happy or they take it back since it's just too hard too handle with out some serious cooling.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think AMD has realized this as well and the solution is...... more binned CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping my next 9590 will be a good one then huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no issues at all with my 9370 it's a great chip but it's still like anything else you're playing the lottery. I have seen quite a few of the 9xxx cpus some good some not so good. The user is either really happy or they take it back since it's just too hard too handle with out some serious cooling.
Click to expand...

Mine's not bad, I'm not unhappy with it but we always want something a bit better don't we?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They cheat the Benchmark. But if you are satisfied with them, I see no reason to bash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the OT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum and Glass=explosion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Enjoy This


I love my HTC one m8.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I love my HTC one m8.


I love it except disasembling it is impossible and the battery replacement..

But i like more the s5


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

My fat hands will be likely using a Samsung Note variation for the rest of my days... rooted, and rom flashed to padawan or cyanogen

I'd destroy a iphone 6+ likely within hours, however i'd love to take a spin with the Oneplus One


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> My fat hands will be likely using a Samsung Note variation for the rest of my days... rooted, and rom flashed to padawan or cyanogen
> 
> I'd destroy a iphone 6+ likely within hours, however i'd love to take a spin with the Oneplus One


I'm with ya. Android = Durability and custom ROMs and all that meanwhile isheep are taking what their masters give and throwing their money away







only joking of course both brands are pretty good. I just happen to have my control over my OS with android and been using Samsung's since the first Galaxy S so now I'm stuck with it!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not to sound like a troll but I have seen CPUs that no matter the voltage up to 1.7v it would not stabilize over 4.8. At OCF a guy with the handle Caddidaddi bought two 8350s back in Jan or Feb one clocks easily and he can game at 5.2 the other would run at 4.8 with low volts 1.45 ish but wouldn't budge over that. He knows what he's doing , has all the cooling you could need and a selection of boards. It was just the CPU.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I can't remeber who it is, I've seen him in this thread, but there is a guy here who has an vishera chip, 8350 I believe who can't get it over 4.6ghz at all... my old 8350 took like 1.62 vcore to start to stabilize 5 ghz... my new 9590 stabilizes at only 1.45... so I agree, not all chips can hit over 4.8 ghz using reasonable means... I'm sure is someone wanted to invest in LN2 cooling they could push it over the boundary lol.
Click to expand...

no worries you don't sound like a troll, I just haven't seen it, Minotaurtoo, I amy actually remember who you where talking about, however again in most cases it still is the board or something else.. I may hav sounded overzealous on it however the point I was making is that it is very very rare
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think AMD has realized this as well and the solution is...... more binned CPUs


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not to sound like a troll but I have seen CPUs that no matter the voltage up to 1.7v it would not stabilize over 4.8. At OCF a guy with the handle Caddidaddi bought two 8350s back in Jan or Feb one clocks easily and he can game at 5.2 the other would run at 4.8 with low volts 1.45 ish but wouldn't budge over that. He knows what he's doing , has all the cooling you could need and a selection of boards. It was just the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remeber who it is, I've seen him in this thread, but there is a guy here who has an vishera chip, 8350 I believe who can't get it over 4.6ghz at all... my old 8350 took like 1.62 vcore to start to stabilize 5 ghz... my new 9590 stabilizes at only 1.45... so I agree, not all chips can hit over 4.8 ghz using reasonable means... I'm sure is someone wanted to invest in LN2 cooling they could push it over the boundary lol.
Click to expand...

you are talking about either Madgoat, or myself..

highest stable OC so far, 4.75 @1.512v load (like 1.56 in bios) waiting for colder weather... we are having an unseasonable warm spell.. my chip fails 4.8 regardless of the voltage thrown at it (within lunacy bounds with an h100i ), trying to push 1.6v+ though that thing just doesn't work out very well..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are talking about either Madgoat, or myself..
> 
> highest stable OC so far, 4.75 @1.512v load (like 1.56 in bios) waiting for colder weather... we are having an unseasonable warm spell.. my chip fails 4.8 regardless of the voltage thrown at it (within lunacy bounds with an h100i ), trying to push 1.6v+ though that thing just doesn't work out very well..


What where the ambient air


----------



## Johan45

I remember the days of using my AIO and the frustration, benching around 5.3 and all I need is just a bit more but there was no way the CPU was going to take it. After I invested in my water and got some cold I was able to get enough voltage into it to break my 8350.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think AMD has realized this as well and the solution is...... more binned CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping my next 9590 will be a good one then huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no issues at all with my 9370 it's a great chip but it's still like anything else you're playing the lottery. I have seen quite a few of the 9xxx cpus some good some not so good. The user is either really happy or they take it back since it's just too hard too handle with out some serious cooling.
Click to expand...

I love your wording.

Lottory. Ie not guaranteed. Because some members here think that as it is not fair that other cpus oc better then theirs it is a reasonable reason to rma....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I love your wording.
> 
> Lottory. Ie not guaranteed. Because some members here think that as it is not fair that other cpus oc better then theirs it is a reasonable reason to rma....


oh if you can OC a chip yeah I agree no need to RMA.. look at mine lol 1.7v for a measly 5.1GHz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are talking about either Madgoat, or myself..
> 
> highest stable OC so far, 4.75 @1.512v load (like 1.56 in bios) waiting for colder weather... we are having an unseasonable warm spell.. my chip fails 4.8 regardless of the voltage thrown at it (within lunacy bounds with an h100i ), trying to push 1.6v+ though that thing just doesn't work out very well..
> 
> 
> 
> What where the ambient air
Click to expand...

Canada bout and hour North of Toronto (3 hours north of Niagara boarder. )

with an outside temp of 25*c (76*-77* f, think that is right) room ambinets are hitting about 30*c, not sure what that is in F*, case temps are about 32*-33*

when my room is 10* cooler case temps dont' get so high. and when i'm trying to put 1.6v thru my H100i

i was able to average 68* on cores with a few spikes to 73* before it failed on IBT


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Canada bout and hour North of Toronto (3 hours north of Niagara boarder. )
> 
> with an outside temp of 25*c (76*-77* f, think that is right) room ambinets are hitting about 30*c, not sure what that is in F*, case temps are about 32*-33*
> 
> when my room is 10* cooler case temps dont' get so high. and when i'm trying to put 1.6v thru my H100i
> 
> i was able to average 68* on cores with a few spikes to 73* before it failed on IBT


a part of me wants to skype with ya and check it out lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I love your wording.
> 
> Lottory. Ie not guaranteed. Because some members here think that as it is not fair that other cpus oc better then theirs it is a reasonable reason to rma....


That always makes me laugh, BE or K or whatever unlocked version it is still doesn't guarentee anything other than the rated speeds on the box. Anything above that is just gravy. I've had some really nice chips over the years but also my share of dogs that's just the way the cookie crumbles. As an overclocker I know I won't always get the good ones and sometimes I'll sell something just to see if I get luckier the next time btu that's backfired on me in the past as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Canada bout and hour North of Toronto (3 hours north of Niagara boarder. )


Ha, cheers to a fellow Canuck, where we drink real beer and the beavers don't wear clothes. Ha ha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Canada bout and hour North of Toronto (3 hours north of Niagara boarder. )
> 
> with an outside temp of 25*c (76*-77* f, think that is right) room ambinets are hitting about 30*c, not sure what that is in F*, case temps are about 32*-33*
> 
> when my room is 10* cooler case temps dont' get so high. and when i'm trying to put 1.6v thru my H100i
> 
> i was able to average 68* on cores with a few spikes to 73* before it failed on IBT
> 
> 
> 
> a part of me wants to skype with ya and check it out lol
Click to expand...

what my failing attempt to clock my chip? or my slightly chillier environment..

we are normally averaging an outside temp of 18*-19* this time a year and expect snow before Halloween

by the looks of it.. we might not get snow b4 Halloween if this keeps up


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







leaves haven't even started turning yet..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Canada bout and hour North of Toronto (3 hours north of Niagara boarder. )
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, cheers to a fellow Canuck, where we drink real beer and the beavers don't wear clothes. Ha ha
Click to expand...











Aye, the Craft brews here are just unmatched. you can get strong beer that isn't Ole E or faxe... mmm Imperial IPA's and stouts


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what my failing attempt to clock my chip? or my slightly chillier environment..
> 
> we are normally averaging an outside temp of 18*-19* this time a year and expect snow before Halloween
> 
> by the looks of it.. we might not get snow b4 Halloween if this keeps up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaves haven't even started turning yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, the Craft brews here are just unmatched. you can get strong beer that isn't Ole E or faxe... mmm Imperial IPA's and stouts


both, but not in a rude way.. I like a problem.. it may very well be a terrible clocker.. but I enjoy trying anyway


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Aye, the Craft brews here are just unmatched. you can get strong beer that isn't Ole E or faxe... mmm Imperial IPA's and stouts


And I'll be cracking a few in about an hour and a half when I get out of work. I live about 20 minutes South of Woodstock in what used to be Tobacco country.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what my failing attempt to clock my chip? or my slightly chillier environment..
> 
> we are normally averaging an outside temp of 18*-19* this time a year and expect snow before Halloween
> 
> by the looks of it.. we might not get snow b4 Halloween if this keeps up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leaves haven't even started turning yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, the Craft brews here are just unmatched. you can get strong beer that isn't Ole E or faxe... mmm Imperial IPA's and stouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both, but not in a rude way.. I like a problem.. it may very well be a terrible clocker.. but I enjoy trying anyway
Click to expand...

TBH, i've stopped calling it a terrible clocker, Because i don't really have the cooling to verify.

I know my chip is leaky as all bawls, its vid is deceiving, I know the batch can do decent as a few others here have the same batch and vid.
mine doesn't clock the same but benching brings some nice scores. like the recent one of Firestrike, knocking hurricane down a notch









I think i've got a lame core in one of my modules. as 4.9 and 5.1 isn't hard at all, on 6 cores. I've made some headway switching from very high LLC to high LLC. got an extra 120mhzish outta doing that.

so with some out of pocket and custom loop, I'm assuming IF my chip can that it will clock along the same lines as yours with stupid silly voltage...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, the Craft brews here are just unmatched. you can get strong beer that isn't Ole E or faxe... mmm Imperial IPA's and stouts
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll be cracking a few in about an hour and a half when I get out of work. I live about 20 minutes South of Woodstock in what used to be Tobacco country.
Click to expand...

been to Delhi a few time for work, and had an ex-live in Simcoe for awhile. Nice area out in those parts!

Do you guys get the Muskoka and Downtown Toronto Craft brews out there? you are prolly familiar with Wellington. their Russian Stout is likely one of the best in ontario, (believe me i've tried almost all of em)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, the Craft brews here are just unmatched. you can get strong beer that isn't Ole E or faxe... mmm Imperial IPA's and stouts
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll be cracking a few in about an hour and a half when I get out of work. I live about 20 minutes South of Woodstock in what used to be Tobacco country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been to Delhi a few time for work, and had an ex-live in Simcoe for awhile. Nice area out in those parts!
> 
> Do you guys get the Muskoka and Downtown Toronto Craft brews out there? you are prolly familiar with Wellington. their Russian Stout is likely one of the best in ontario, (believe me i've tried almost all of em)
Click to expand...

Yes it is beautiful country down this way and no we're no privy to that fancy city stuff in these parts. Ha ha
Besides after a dozen I can't really tell the difference anymore.








We still do a lot of farming down here it's just not tobacco wink wink.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, the Craft brews here are just unmatched. you can get strong beer that isn't Ole E or faxe... mmm Imperial IPA's and stouts
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll be cracking a few in about an hour and a half when I get out of work. I live about 20 minutes South of Woodstock in what used to be Tobacco country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been to Delhi a few time for work, and had an ex-live in Simcoe for awhile. Nice area out in those parts!
> 
> Do you guys get the Muskoka and Downtown Toronto Craft brews out there? you are prolly familiar with Wellington. their Russian Stout is likely one of the best in ontario, (believe me i've tried almost all of em)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is beautiful country down this way and no we're no privy to that fancy city stuff in these parts. Ha ha
> Besides after a dozen I can't really tell the difference anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still do a lot of farming down here it's just not tobacco wink wink.
Click to expand...

Its Ontario... there are "farms" everywhere... you don't even need to look hard.. just pay attention LMAO

if you can drink a dozen of these and still hit your mouth and the pisser, you are a better man than me.. however i'd feel sorry for your digestion system after 6 liters of 8% abv stout


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> TBH, i've stopped calling it a terrible clocker, Because i don't really have the cooling to verify.
> 
> I know my chip is leaky as all bawls, its vid is deceiving, I know the batch can do decent as a few others here have the same batch and vid.
> mine doesn't clock the same but benching brings some nice scores. like the recent one of Firestrike, knocking hurricane down a notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i've got a lame core in one of my modules. as 4.9 and 5.1 isn't hard at all, on 6 cores. I've made some headway switching from very high LLC to high LLC. got an extra 120mhzish outta doing that.
> 
> so with some out of pocket and custom loop, I'm assuming IF my chip can that it will clock along the same lines as yours with stupid silly voltage...


that is one thing I haven't done with my chip is disable cores.. hmm..

you probably are right about the voltage lol


----------



## Johan45

Ya I typically avoid the "over" 5% when I'm in one of those moods. My father-in-law took me out in Kingston once to all the little pubs. Drank way too many brown beers and I am NEVER doing that again, EVER. I was sick all day.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya I typically avoid the "over" 5% when I'm in one of those moods. My father-in-law took me out in Kingston once to all the little pubs. Drank way too many brown beers and I am NEVER doing that again, EVER. I was sick all day.


I've got a stomach thing going on.. I can't handle much carbonation, the higher the ABV the lower the carbonation. three or four of these and i'm just as far in as someone a dozen in of the 4-5 abv









so i get to the same place, with less beer in my gut, albiet much heavier beer, and you don't need to burp all the time kuz there isn't much carbonation









but if you drink this stuff too quick.. you hurt afterwards..


----------



## DuRoc

Late to the party but I just put together 2 budget rigs for the house. One with an 8320 and one with an 8350. Both with Gigabyte GA-990 FXA-UD3 REV 4's. Hyper 212's and 1 270x and 1 280x. I was a little concerned with the 8320's vid of 1.4125 but it seems to clock just fine and for some reason seems to run slightly cooler then the 8350. Both machines are set to 4.4ghz for now until I get some tinkering time, Both booted in at 4.8 but I didn't really tweak or test their stability as I am working 12 hour days until next week. Look forward to picking your brains when I start raising things up. I've been out of the hardware game for a while now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuRoc*
> 
> Late to the party but I just put together 2 budget rigs for the house. One with an 8320 and one with an 8350. Both with Gigabyte GA-990 FXA-UD3 REV 4's. Hyper 212's and 1 270x and 1 280x. I was a little concerned with the 8320's vid of 1.4125 but it seems to clock just fine and for some reason seems to run slightly cooler then the 8350. Both machines are set to 4.4ghz for now until I get some tinkering time, Both booted in at 4.8 but I didn't really tweak or test their stability as I am working 12 hour days until next week. Look forward to picking your brains when I start raising things up. I've been out of the hardware game for a while now.


do yourself a favor.. Stop at 4.4 until you get better cooling.

4.4 is almost their limit. (212+)

i'm gunna just stop here... i'll finish the rest under my breath.... i'm sure someone else will say it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya I typically avoid the "over" 5% when I'm in one of those moods. My father-in-law took me out in Kingston once to all the little pubs. Drank way too many brown beers and I am NEVER doing that again, EVER. I was sick all day.


heh, as last weekend I only pounded down who knows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuRoc*
> 
> Late to the party but I just put together 2 budget rigs for the house. One with an 8320 and one with an 8350. Both with Gigabyte GA-990 FXA-UD3 REV 4's. Hyper 212's and 1 270x and 1 280x. I was a little concerned with the 8320's vid of 1.4125 but it seems to clock just fine and for some reason seems to run slightly cooler then the 8350. Both machines are set to 4.4ghz for now until I get some tinkering time, Both booted in at 4.8 but I didn't really tweak or test their stability as I am working 12 hour days until next week. Look forward to picking your brains when I start raising things up. I've been out of the hardware game for a while now.


Please let me stop you right there..

Before you proceed further GET BETTER COOLING

I am sorry coolermaster is really good at selling products but you are pretty much at your limit on cooling. you need to check the core temp using hwmonitor or likewise program do not exceed 72c core,

^this is just to help you please don't take offense, however WELCOME!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do yourself a favor.. Stop at 4.4 until you get better cooling.
> 
> 4.4 is almost their limit. (212+)
> 
> i'm gunna just stop here... i'll finish the rest under my breath.... i'm sure someone else will say it.


how many people now lol I can think of 3 off the top of my head that raged on and on and on.. hur.... some guy with and s another guy.. yeah

TBH the 212 is a wast of money only 5% better than the stock cooler, yeah, its quieter.. sigh


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

So i've got this CRAZY idea...

so i've got my old Arctic Gen 1 hybrid GPU cooler..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Damn gf's hair gets EVERYWHERE!!!



is it just me or is this the IDEAL socket cooler... it is essentially an antec 620.


----------



## V-R021

can you please tell me what the max temp can be allowed when used air cooler on FX 8350? looks like i can not get 4.4ghz, on 4.3ghz my temp already 62c.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> can you please tell me what the max temp can be allowed when used air cooler on FX 8350? looks like i can not get 4.4ghz, on 4.3ghz my temp already 62c.


70* while stress testing, if you are getting those temp while gaming.. that is not good.


----------



## V-R021

62c while running IBT


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> 62c while running IBT


you can go a little further most likely will have to stop at 4.5Ghz, once you do that, overclock your ram, you will see a big difference if you can get that to at least 1866 at cas 8









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> So i've got this CRAZY idea...
> 
> so i've got my old Arctic Gen 1 hybrid GPU cooler..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn gf's hair gets EVERYWHERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is this the IDEAL socket cooler... it is essentially an antec 620.


hmmmm maybe, depends on how much room you have back there though,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> So i've got this CRAZY idea...
> 
> so i've got my old Arctic Gen 1 hybrid GPU cooler..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn gf's hair gets EVERYWHERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is this the IDEAL socket cooler... it is essentially an antec 620.


I am sure it might make a great socket cooler BUT....
1. How will you get decent contact with the back of the socket? You have caps and a back plate in the way.

2. How would you insulate it to prevent a short. Because the base is copper. = conductive.

If you have this figured out let us know how it turns out!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> So i've got this CRAZY idea...
> 
> so i've got my old Arctic Gen 1 hybrid GPU cooler..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn gf's hair gets EVERYWHERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or is this the IDEAL socket cooler... it is essentially an antec 620.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it might make a great socket cooler BUT....
> 1. How will you get decent contact with the back of the socket? You have caps and a back plate in the way.
> 
> 2. How would you insulate it to prevent a short. Because the base is copper. = conductive.
> 
> If you have this figured out let us know how it turns out!
Click to expand...

thermal pads, no backplate, think CPU/socket sammich..

ideally I"d need a air 540 for that.. doubt it would fit in my fractals.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thermal pads, no backplate, think CPU/socket sammich..


it would be hard making sure that both sides are even all the way around doing that


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are talking about either Madgoat, or myself..
> 
> highest stable OC so far, 4.75 @1.512v load (like 1.56 in bios) waiting for colder weather... we are having an unseasonable warm spell.. my chip fails 4.8 regardless of the voltage thrown at it (within lunacy bounds with an h100i ), trying to push 1.6v+ though that thing just doesn't work out very well..


My memory is bad lol.. I couldn't remember who it was.. I just remembered it was someone who was a pretty good overclocker : )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thermal pads, no backplate, think CPU/socket sammich..
> 
> 
> 
> it would be hard making sure that both sides are even all the way around doing that
Click to expand...

each side would be independently tension-ed from the other.

threaded pole like the ones used in custom loops, gasket and nut on each side of the mobo. nut on the end of each threaded pole to tighten each corner independently.


----------



## Johan45

If you can rig a bracket of some sort you should be fine, don't think it would be big enough to contact anything beside the IHS>


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you can rig a bracket of some sort you should be fine, don't think it would be big enough to contact anything beside the IHS>


well the entire area of that cooler will be contacting the back side of the socket (as in rear of motherboard) through a good thermal pad.

so with air being blowin on it by a fan making a difference, how much of a difference will a contact AIO cooler do with properly arranged thermal pads (different thickness if needed)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well the entire area of that cooler will be contacting the back side of the socket (as in rear of motherboard) through a good thermal pad.
> 
> so with air being blowin on it by a fan making a difference, how much of a difference will a contact AIO cooler do with properly arranged thermal pads (different thickness if needed)


although I am following the logic, you may end up creating hot pockets of air that don't cool, similar to having a bubble in the thermal past it self.. its worth a test, however I don't think it will be completely what you think and stickign with air would be a better choice for the trouble,

however It would be awesome to see if you can set it well enough that it actually cools,


----------



## hurricane28

finally i gt my problems resolved...

It was the Windows that was corrupted on the USB stick. I downloaded another one and all problems solved.

At first i thought it was the GPU so i went to the store and they tested it and there were no problems.

I saw they had the MSI GTX 970 and i couldn't resist to buy it









Scores are amazing and its utterly utterly fast.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> finally i gt my problems resolved...
> 
> It was the Windows that was corrupted on the USB stick. I downloaded another one and all problems solved.
> 
> At first i thought it was the GPU so i went to the store and they tested it and there were no problems.
> 
> I saw they had the MSI GTX 970 and i couldn't resist to buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scores are amazing and its utterly utterly fast.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7974302


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7974302


thats allot of fropping ya done there


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats allot of fropping ya done there












to be honest, I just wanted to feel special... been a wile since I posted my stuff


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do yourself a favor.. Stop at 4.4 until you get better cooling.
> 
> 4.4 is almost their limit. (212+)
> 
> i'm gunna just stop here... i'll finish the rest under my breath.... i'm sure someone else will say it.


Finish above your breath. It won't hurt my feeling at all. The machine with the 8320 I'll leave the Hyper 212 on because it is going to see light duty anyways and will probably never run above 4.4. I would like to raise the 8350 up some more though. I have no problem ordering a better cooler for it. I'm not looking to go H20 though so what would be a significantly better air solution?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7974302


Nice score but you have 2 an i have only one









This is my best so far:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest, I just wanted to feel special... been a wile since I posted my stuff


aye i almost missed ya


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuRoc*
> 
> Finish above your breath. It won't hurt my feeling at all. The machine with the 8320 I'll leave the Hyper 212 on because it is going to see light duty anyways and will probably never run above 4.4. I would like to raise the 8350 up some more though. I have no problem ordering a better cooler for it. I'm not looking to go H20 though so what would be a significantly better air solution?


You would be looking at a $80 aircooler like the Noctural or silver arrow, if you don't want the weight the AOI above H80 are good, but I just say go custom water loop.. cause.. this is ya know OCN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score but you have 2 an i have only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best so far:


not bad.. why ya only doing custom though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye i almost missed ya


yeah yeah I know.. I hop on steam here and there and I never see ya, I miss dem froppin days


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You would be looking at a $80 aircooler like the Noctural or silver arrow, if you don't want the weight the AOI above H80 are good, but I just say go custom water loop.. cause.. this is ya know OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad.. why ya only doing custom though?


he dont want to show us the crappy physics score


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuRoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do yourself a favor.. Stop at 4.4 until you get better cooling.
> 
> 4.4 is almost their limit. (212+)
> 
> i'm gunna just stop here... i'll finish the rest under my breath.... i'm sure someone else will say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Finish above your breath. It won't hurt my feeling at all. The machine with the 8320 I'll leave the Hyper 212 on because it is going to see light duty anyways and will probably never run above 4.4. I would like to raise the 8350 up some more though. I have no problem ordering a better cooler for it. I'm not looking to go H20 though so what would be a significantly better air solution?
Click to expand...

if you have realistic expectations its not a bad cooler.. if you are aiming for something quiet, that it can be...

as for performing well in overclocking.. once you start adding voltage it just falls behind and holds the chip back,.

Its not a very popular cooler in this thread. It really doesn't have any business being put on 120+w tdp chips.. 95w chips.. go for it i'm sure it will perform admirably but i wouldn't add much voltage..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he dont want to show us the crappy physics score











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you have realistic expectations its not a bad cooler.. if you are aiming for something quiet, that it can be...
> 
> as for performing well in overclocking.. once you start adding voltage it just falls behind and holds the chip back,.
> 
> Its not a very popular cooler in this thread. It really doesn't have any business being put on 120+w tdp chips.. 95w chips.. go for it i'm sure it will perform admirably but i wouldn't add much voltage..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You would be looking at a $80 aircooler like the Noctural or silver arrow, if you don't want the weight the AOI above H80 are good, but I just say go custom water loop.. cause.. this is ya know OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad.. why ya only doing custom though?
> yeah yeah I know.. I hop on steam here and there and I never see ya, I miss dem froppin days




Best so far. I am concentrating on the GPU score now and to do physics takes too long for now lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You would be looking at a $80 aircooler like the Noctural or silver arrow, if you don't want the weight the AOI above H80 are good, but I just say go custom water loop.. cause.. this is ya know OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad.. why ya only doing custom though?
> yeah yeah I know.. I hop on steam here and there and I never see ya, I miss dem froppin days


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he dont want to show us the crappy physics score


Oh common







I have the UD5 rev 3.0 and have to figure out the bios first


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Best so far. I am concentrating on the GPU score now and to do physics takes too long for now lol
> 
> Oh common
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the UD5 rev 3.0 and have to figure out the bios first


One of the most common uses of Flash memory is for the basic input/output system of your computer, commonly known as the BIOS (pronounced "bye-ose"). On virtually every computer available, the BIOS makes sure all the other chips, hard drives, ports and CPU function together.
Every desktop and laptop computer in common use today contains a microprocessor as its central processing unit. The microprocessor is the hardware component. To get its work done, the microprocessor executes a set of instructions known as software (see How Microprocessors Work for details). You are probably very familiar with two different types of software:
The operating system - The operating system provides a set of services for the applications running on your computer, and it also provides the fundamental user interface for your computer. Windows 98 and Linux are examples of operating systems. (See How Operating Systems Work for lots of details.)
The applications - Applications are pieces of software that are programmed to perform specific tasks. On your computer right now you probably have a browser application, a word processing application, an e-mail application and so on. You can also buy new applications and install them.
It turns out that the BIOS is the third type of software your computer needs to operate successfully. In this article, you'll learn all about BIOS -- what it does, how to configure it and what to do if your BIOS needs updating.

source http://computer.howstuffworks.com/bios.htm

LOL


----------



## Johan45

Can someone explain to me why you guys have this obsession with physics scores from firestrike?? I just don't get it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why you guys have this obsession with physics scores from firestrike?? I just don't get it.


Its because it is the only test that actually provides a solid ground for CPU usage in 3dmark.. the rest is GPU based and since this is a CPU thread well we look at Physics


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> One of the most common uses of Flash memory is for the basic input/output system of your computer, commonly known as the BIOS (pronounced "bye-ose"). On virtually every computer available, the BIOS makes sure all the other chips, hard drives, ports and CPU function together.
> Every desktop and laptop computer in common use today contains a microprocessor as its central processing unit. The microprocessor is the hardware component. To get its work done, the microprocessor executes a set of instructions known as software (see How Microprocessors Work for details). You are probably very familiar with two different types of software:
> The operating system - The operating system provides a set of services for the applications running on your computer, and it also provides the fundamental user interface for your computer. Windows 98 and Linux are examples of operating systems. (See How Operating Systems Work for lots of details.)
> The applications - Applications are pieces of software that are programmed to perform specific tasks. On your computer right now you probably have a browser application, a word processing application, an e-mail application and so on. You can also buy new applications and install them.
> It turns out that the BIOS is the third type of software your computer needs to operate successfully. In this article, you'll learn all about BIOS -- what it does, how to configure it and what to do if your BIOS needs updating.
> 
> source http://computer.howstuffworks.com/bios.htm
> 
> LOL


Very funny









I mean i have UEFI now and thats little different than the other one i had on my rev 1.1


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why you guys have this obsession with physics scores from firestrike?? I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because it is the only test that actually provides a solid ground for CPU usage in 3dmark.. the rest is GPU based and since this is a CPU thread well we look at Physics
Click to expand...

This I know but why don't you use some real 2D benchmarks, I just don't understand the 3D bench for 2D results, just not something I'm used to I guess. I mean if you want to see how good you are at tuning a system Spi 32M is the way to go.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This I know but why don't you use some real 2D benchmarks, I just don't understand the 3D bench for 2D results, just not something I'm used to I guess. I mean if you want to see how good you are at tuning a system Spi 32M is the way to go.


Because there are a lot of gamers and its just an easy goto


----------



## Johan45

Okay makes sense to me now. I'll have to give it a shot when I have the CHV-z back in the bench. The majority of my 3D has been with Intel it just works better. I did manage to beat my 4770 in Catzilla but needed a lot of speed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Okay makes sense to me now. I'll have to give it a shot when I have the CHV-z back in the bench. The majority of my 3D has been with Intel it just works better. I did manage to beat my 4770 in Catzilla but needed a lot of speed.


3dmark is also optimized for intel as it treats fx chips 4c8t and such


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuRoc*
> 
> Finish above your breath. It won't hurt my feeling at all. The machine with the 8320 I'll leave the Hyper 212 on because it is going to see light duty anyways and will probably never run above 4.4. I would like to raise the 8350 up some more though. I have no problem ordering a better cooler for it. I'm not looking to go H20 though so what would be a significantly better air solution?


You wanted a better cooler no water right?

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/Dark_Rock_Pro3/

Should be a good buy if you want to get a pretty good OC with this chip anything less than that and you are definitely looking at needing even more cooling in terms of water. I'm pretty sure there's even a user on this very thread that has one and gets his 8350 up to 4.8 IBT AVX stable.


----------



## Alanthor

What cpu voltage should I not exceed for a gaming rig that is on ~13-15 hours/day, sometimes its on 2 days straight?
I ask because I heard that voltage could kill your CPU besides heat. I thought the only danger was the heat..

AMD FX-8320
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
Hydro H100i closed loop H2O


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuRoc*
> 
> Finish above your breath. It won't hurt my feeling at all. The machine with the 8320 I'll leave the Hyper 212 on because it is going to see light duty anyways and will probably never run above 4.4. I would like to raise the 8350 up some more though. I have no problem ordering a better cooler for it. I'm not looking to go H20 though so what would be a significantly better air solution?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> You wanted a better cooler no water right?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/Dark_Rock_Pro3/
> 
> Should be a good buy if you want to get a pretty good OC with this chip anything less than that and you are definitely looking at needing even more cooling in terms of water. I'm pretty sure there's even a user on this very thread that has one and gets his 8350 up to 4.8 IBT AVX stable.
Click to expand...

Good Dual Towers for Top-Notch AirCooling.

Phanteks
Noctua
Thermalright

It should also be noted that these coolers are better than what you currently have. But, they will all suffer to keep these Octa-Cores within 70 C at Voltages that *Exceed 1.5V on the Cores*.

Clocks are a little misleading as these chips *Vary By A Lot On Voltage Requirements for Certain Clocks*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> What cpu voltage should I not exceed for a gaming rig that is on ~13-15 hours/day, sometimes its on 2 days straight?
> I ask because I heard that voltage could kill your CPU besides heat. I thought the only danger was the heat..
> 
> AMD FX-8320
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> Hydro H100i closed loop H2O


Keep Thing Under 70 C on a daily Basis. Spikes are Normal. But a continuous temp over 70 is a NO-NO.

Stress Testing at under 70 with IBT AVX will guarantee you'll never exceed the temp on a daily basis.

These thread follows one simple Rule for AMD FX Chips:

*"If You Can Cool It, You Can Clock It"*


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good Dual Towers for Top-Notch AirCooling.
> 
> Phanteks
> Noctua
> Thermalright
> 
> It should also be noted that these coolers are better than what you currently have. But, they will all suffer to keep these Octa-Cores within 70 C at Voltages that *Exceed 1.5V on the Cores*.
> 
> Clocks are a little misleading as these chips *Vary By A Lot On Voltage Requirements for Certain Clocks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Thing Under 70 C on a daily Basis. Spikes are Normal. But a continuous temp over 70 is a NO-NO.
> 
> Stress Testing at under 70 with IBT AVX will guarantee you'll never exceed the temp on a daily basis.
> 
> These thread follows one simple Rule for AMD FX Chips:
> 
> *"If You Can Cool It, You Can Clock It"*


But.. I didnt ask about temperature







I want to know the maximum voltage for my CPU, so I know when to stop.
And 70C is quite high, it's more than AMD's max temp rating (Which is 61.5C) But my CPU isnt even over 50C in load, so..

But again, max voltage, anyone? (I have 1.25v on CPU/NB voltage)


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> But.. I didnt ask about temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the maximum voltage for my CPU, so I know when to stop.
> And 70C is quite high, it's more than AMD's max temp rating (Which is 61.5C) But my CPU isnt even over 50C in load, so..
> 
> But again, max voltage, anyone? (I have 1.25v on CPU/NB voltage)


Where did you find 61.5c as the max temp?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good Dual Towers for Top-Notch AirCooling.
> 
> Phanteks
> Noctua
> Thermalright
> 
> It should also be noted that these coolers are better than what you currently have. But, they will all suffer to keep these Octa-Cores within 70 C at Voltages that *Exceed 1.5V on the Cores*.
> 
> Clocks are a little misleading as these chips *Vary By A Lot On Voltage Requirements for Certain Clocks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Thing Under 70 C on a daily Basis. Spikes are Normal. But a continuous temp over 70 is a NO-NO.
> 
> Stress Testing at under 70 with IBT AVX will guarantee you'll never exceed the temp on a daily basis.
> 
> These thread follows one simple Rule for AMD FX Chips:
> 
> *"If You Can Cool It, You Can Clock It"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.. I didnt ask about temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the maximum voltage for my CPU, so I know when to stop.
> And 70C is quite high, it's more than AMD's max temp rating (Which is 61.5C) But my CPU isnt even over 50C in load, so..
> 
> But again, max voltage, anyone? (I have 1.25v on CPU/NB voltage)
Click to expand...

That's what he is saying, if you want a limit then i'll give you one, 1.7v and no more than 70c core temp for extended periods of time

the 70c comes from AMD Overdrive (was updated some time ago)

Have fun


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> But.. I didnt ask about temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the maximum voltage for my CPU, so I know when to stop.
> And 70C is quite high, it's more than AMD's max temp rating (Which is 61.5C) But my CPU isnt even over 50C in load, so..
> 
> But again, max voltage, anyone? (I have 1.25v on CPU/NB voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find 61.5c as the max temp?
Click to expand...

That's the old recommend max core temp, people just rounded it up to 62c


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's the old recommend max core temp, people just rounded it up to 62c


Roger, I had heard so many max temps for so long...

Overdrive user guide...


----------



## mus1mus

Voltages? Hmm

Let me give you a sample why Max Voltage is not defined.











That is with LN2.

That should give you an idea why we always talk about Temps rather than Voltage round here.

If you are concerned about damaging the chip, ask for this question:

*"How Many AMD FX Chips Has Been Known To Have Died From Overclocking On This Thread?"*


----------



## By-Tor

That's a nice OC.. Wish it was all 8 cores at that speed...

The Stilt did this one on all 8 cores with a 8370.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/vytt61


----------



## mus1mus

That, I think, is the new record?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yeah, that's the new CPU freq record


----------



## Alanthor

Wow, 1.7volt... People keep telling me to stay under 1.5v, lol..

Alright, but what about temperature on the VRM's and MOSFETs? Im referring to a sensor called VCORE-1 on my sabertooth 990fx board. I know that VRM's is VERY heat tolerant, but what about components around it, and especially the mainboard? I mean, the VRM's are ON the mainboard.. I doubt that the mainboard has high heat tolerance.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Wow, 1.7volt... People keep telling me to stay under 1.5v, lol..
> 
> Alright, but what about temperature on the VRM's and MOSFETs? Im referring to a sensor called VCORE-1 on my sabertooth 990fx board. I know that VRM's is VERY heat tolerant, but what about components around it, and especially the mainboard? I mean, the VRM's are ON the mainboard.. I doubt that the mainboard has high heat tolerance.


Trust me, you are going to run out of cooling long before you approach the need to back off on voltage.

as for vrm's i like to keep them at 80c or under but 70c or less is ideal


----------



## By-Tor

Here's the highest...

http://valid.canardpc.com/lpza4n

http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php


----------



## os2wiz

I seethe FX 8370 being sold now. It has exactly the same specs for stock speed and turbo as the FX-8350. So why is its higher price justified? If it is more highly binned why is the stock speed identival with the FX-8350. My opinion is that AMD is pkaying games here. They say these chips can be overclocked. All the FX chips can be overclocked, yet tess and less of the 8350's can reach 5.0 GHZ even with the best of water cooling. They are creating so mwny variant models tovsqueeze out more revenue, yet lesscand less of 9370 and 9590 can be overclicked above their rated stock speeds of 4.4vand 4.7 ghz. Yet they claik the 9590 isthe most highly binned variant. Can't be true if a lot of them can't reach 5.0 ghz with excellent quality water cooling. My old pathetic 8350 did the same 4.76 GHZ stable as my new FX-9590. That 8350 was sub-par and yet could have been labeled a 9590 by today's standard by AMD. My conclusion is that AMD is ripping us off now as their variants of FX are giving less and less performance and less and less value.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I seethe FX 8370 being sold now. It has exactly the same specs for stock speed and turbo as the FX-8350. So why is its higher price justified? If it is more highly binned why is the stock speed identival with the FX-8350. My opinion is that AMD is pkaying games here. They say these chips can be overclocked. All the FX chips can be overclocked, yet tess and less of the 8350's can reach 5.0 GHZ even with the best of water cooling. They are creating so mwny variant models tovsqueeze out more revenue, yet lesscand less of 9370 and 9590 can be overclicked above their rated stock speeds of 4.4vand 4.7 ghz. Yet they claik the 9590 isthe most highly binned variant. Can't be true if a lot of them can't reach 5.0 ghz with excellent quality water cooling. My old pathetic 8350 did the same 4.76 GHZ stable as my new FX-9590. That 8350 was sub-par and yet could have been labeled a 9590 by today's standard by AMD. My conclusion is that AMD is ripping us off now as their variants of FX are giving less and less performance and less and less value.


Paragraphs man, the spelling i could overlook


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Wow, 1.7volt... People keep telling me to stay under 1.5v, lol..
> 
> Alright, but what about temperature on the VRM's and MOSFETs? Im referring to a sensor called VCORE-1 on my sabertooth 990fx board. I know that VRM's is VERY heat tolerant, but what about components around it, and especially the mainboard? I mean, the VRM's are ON the mainboard.. I doubt that the mainboard has high heat tolerance.


VRMs are rated somewhere 110 C
Lead Solders Melt at around 183 C onwards
Printed Circuit Board should withstand temps above lead solder melting point. Although it should be taken that Continuous temps of around 100C can produce PCB Browning, and Bending.

Plastic on the socket will melt first before the solder.

What else?


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VRMs are rated somewhere 110 C
> Lead Solders Melt at around 183 C onwards
> Printed Circuit Board should withstand temps above lead solder melting point. Although it should be taken that Continuous temps of around 100C can produce PCB Browning, and Bending.
> 
> Plastic on the socket will melt first before the solder.
> 
> What else?


Wow, what the hell have I been worried about, haha! Even a guy at ASUS Tech support told me that 55C over prolonged time could damage the mainboard. Though, why should I take his word, he even said that AMD CPU's have on-die temp sensors. And what I have been told, that's bull****.

Well, my VCORE-1 temp is 47 idle, 60ish at load. CPU temp never exceeds 52C in load.. Everything else stays under 50C.

Anyone knows anything about PCI-e bus OC?`Mine is 100MHz default, and I heard that bumping it up to ~110MHz gives pretty good noticable gains. Any thoughts?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Wow, what the hell have I been worried about, haha! Even a guy at ASUS Tech support told me that 55C over prolonged time could damage the mainboard. Though, why should I take his word, he even said that AMD CPU's have on-die temp sensors. And what I have been told, that's bull****.
> 
> Well, my VCORE-1 temp is 47 idle, 60ish at load. CPU temp never exceeds 52C in load.. Everything else stays under 50C.
> 
> *Anyone knows anything about PCI-e bus OC?`Mine is 100MHz default, and I heard that bumping it up to ~110MHz gives pretty good noticable gains. Any thoughts?*


This is an idea most people don't advice..









You can, if you know what you are doing. Risks involved were corruption of your SATA Devices, Loss of your Data, etc. So if you're fine with installing your OS often, have no fear of Data Loss, etc. Do eet.









I personally wouldn't bother.


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is an idea most people don't advice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can, if you know what you are doing. Risks involved were corruption of your SATA Devices, Loss of your Data, etc. So if you're fine with installing your OS often, have no fear of Data Loss, etc. Do eet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother.


Hehe alright, thanks.
Another one. my GPU is a pretty big bottleneck in my rig, especially in BF4. Will overclocking my CPU even further give me any gains at all in bf4?

AMD FX-8320 @ 4.7GHz with 1.50Vcore
Radeon R9 270x 2GB (1100MHz core)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is an idea most people don't advice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can, if you know what you are doing. Risks involved were corruption of your SATA Devices, Loss of your Data, etc. So if you're fine with installing your OS often, have no fear of Data Loss, etc. Do eet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe alright, thanks.
> Another one. my GPU is a pretty big bottleneck in my rig, especially in BF4. Will overclocking my CPU even further give me any gains at all in bf4?
> 
> AMD FX-8320 @ 4.7GHz with 1.50Vcore
> Radeon R9 270x 2GB (1100MHz core)
Click to expand...

I doubt it, you are purely limited by your GPU there, you could add another for Crossfire or go up a few steps to another good Single GPU but that's all that will give you any meaningful difference.


----------



## Alanthor

Yea, I've been thinking about getting another 270x. Would my PSU handle it? (Cooler Master G650M 650watt 80+bronze cert) PSU is like 4 months old.

Btw. Could CPU OC cause artifacts aswell, or is that just GPU?
And uhm, according to HWInfo, all my cores shows a minimum speed of 14.3MHz and NB 7.3MHz. I havent noticed any performance loss ingame though. What could it be?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Yea, I've been thinking about getting another 270x. Would my PSU handle it? (Cooler Master G650M 650watt 80+bronze cert) PSU is like 4 months old.
> 
> Btw. Could CPU OC cause artifacts aswell, or is that just GPU?
> And uhm, according to HWInfo, all my cores shows a minimum speed of 14.3MHz and NB 7.3MHz. I havent noticed any performance loss ingame though. What could it be?


You would need a bigger PSU for crossfire, and artifacts are on the GPU side of things, Core/Mem clocks are too high/not enough voltage, drivers sometimes and even the odd temp related artifacts.

But yeah, for you fast and easy would be a better GPU, not sure how good your current PSU actually is but i think the only great Cooler Master PSU's are the "V" series although i could be wrong.

34hrs without sleep is starting to take it's toll on me


----------



## Alanthor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You would need a bigger PSU for crossfire, and artifacts are on the GPU side of things, Core/Mem clocks are too high/not enough voltage, drivers sometimes and even the odd temp related artifacts.
> 
> But yeah, for you fast and easy would be a better GPU, not sure how good your current PSU actually is but i think the only great Cooler Master PSU's are the "V" series although i could be wrong.
> 
> 34hrs without sleep is starting to take it's toll on me


Got damnit, its so confusing to be given 2 different answers on the same question. Tom's Hardware says 650watt will be fine for 270x Xfire, while here, its not enough. Tom's hardware says Negative airpressure is better, here, its Positive..









Are you absolutely sure that 650watt isnt enough?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You would need a bigger PSU for crossfire, and artifacts are on the GPU side of things, Core/Mem clocks are too high/not enough voltage, drivers sometimes and even the odd temp related artifacts.
> 
> But yeah, for you fast and easy would be a better GPU, not sure how good your current PSU actually is but i think the only great Cooler Master PSU's are the "V" series although i could be wrong.
> 
> 34hrs without sleep is starting to take it's toll on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got damnit, its so confusing to be given 2 different answers on the same question. Tom's Hardware says 650watt will be fine for 270x Xfire, while here, its not enough. Tom's hardware says Negative airpressure is better, here, its Positive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you absolutely sure that 650watt isnt enough?
Click to expand...

lol, ok.....If you really want then you can do Crossfire but i think you'd be riding the line with it at full power, others are welcome to chime in....I think @Devildog83 was running 270x + 7870 is Crossfire on a Seasonic Platinum 660w PSU so he'd have a better idea than myself.

And yeah, i prefer positive pressure


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Yea, I've been thinking about getting another 270x. Would my PSU handle it? (Cooler Master G650M 650watt 80+bronze cert) PSU is like 4 months old.
> 
> Btw. Could CPU OC cause artifacts aswell, or is that just GPU?
> And uhm, according to HWInfo, all my cores shows a minimum speed of 14.3MHz and NB 7.3MHz. I havent noticed any performance loss ingame though. What could it be?
> 
> 
> 
> You would need a bigger PSU for crossfire, and artifacts are on the GPU side of things, Core/Mem clocks are too high/not enough voltage, drivers sometimes and even the odd temp related artifacts.
> 
> But yeah, for you fast and easy would be a better GPU, not sure how good your current PSU actually is but i think the only great Cooler Master PSU's are the "V" series although i could be wrong.
> 
> 34hrs without sleep is starting to take it's toll on me
Click to expand...

A little something to help you sleep


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A little something to help you sleep


That really doesn't help me out









I actually nodded off for about 15 mins earlier listening to this:


----------



## hurricane28

My best score so far with the GTX 970


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good Dual Towers for Top-Notch AirCooling.
> 
> Phanteks
> Noctua
> Thermalright
> 
> It should also be noted that these coolers are better than what you currently have. But, they will all suffer to keep these Octa-Cores within 70 C at Voltages that *Exceed 1.5V on the Cores*.
> 
> Clocks are a little misleading as these chips *Vary By A Lot On Voltage Requirements for Certain Clocks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep Thing Under 70 C on a daily Basis. Spikes are Normal. But a continuous temp over 70 is a NO-NO.
> 
> Stress Testing at under 70 with IBT AVX will guarantee you'll never exceed the temp on a daily basis.
> 
> These thread follows one simple Rule for AMD FX Chips:
> 
> *"If You Can Cool It, You Can Clock It"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.. I didnt ask about temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the maximum voltage for my CPU, so I know when to stop.
> And 70C is quite high, it's more than AMD's max temp rating (Which is 61.5C) But my CPU isnt even over 50C in load, so..
> 
> But again, max voltage, anyone? (I have 1.25v on CPU/NB voltage)
Click to expand...

stop worrying about voltage, i push more 24/7 then you ever will be able to
only thing you need to care about is temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I seethe FX 8370 being sold now. It has exactly the same specs for stock speed and turbo as the FX-8350. So why is its higher price justified? If it is more highly binned why is the stock speed identival with the FX-8350. My opinion is that AMD is pkaying games here. They say these chips can be overclocked. All the FX chips can be overclocked, yet tess and less of the 8350's can reach 5.0 GHZ even with the best of water cooling. They are creating so mwny variant models tovsqueeze out more revenue, yet lesscand less of 9370 and 9590 can be overclicked above their rated stock speeds of 4.4vand 4.7 ghz. Yet they claik the 9590 isthe most highly binned variant. Can't be true if a lot of them can't reach 5.0 ghz with excellent quality water cooling. My old pathetic 8350 did the same 4.76 GHZ stable as my new FX-9590. That 8350 was sub-par and yet could have been labeled a 9590 by today's standard by AMD. My conclusion is that AMD is ripping us off now as their variants of FX are giving less and less performance and less and less value.


the turbo is whats different, 8350 is .1ghz less turbo, as to the rest, this has and will never change all cpu companies do this, they are a capitalist ( i know you hate that but it is true ) company, they are in the game to make money, you CAN oc them how much is a roll of the dice !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You would need a bigger PSU for crossfire, and artifacts are on the GPU side of things, Core/Mem clocks are too high/not enough voltage, drivers sometimes and even the odd temp related artifacts.
> 
> But yeah, for you fast and easy would be a better GPU, not sure how good your current PSU actually is but i think the only great Cooler Master PSU's are the "V" series although i could be wrong.
> 
> 34hrs without sleep is starting to take it's toll on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got damnit, its so confusing to be given 2 different answers on the same question. Tom's Hardware says 650watt will be fine for 270x Xfire, while here, its not enough. Tom's hardware says Negative airpressure is better, here, its Positive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you absolutely sure that 650watt isnt enough?
Click to expand...

it may be, only way to know is to try
one warning, GPU perf suffers if starved for power


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I seethe FX 8370 being sold now. It has exactly the same specs for stock speed and turbo as the FX-8350. So why is its higher price justified? If it is more highly binned why is the stock speed identival with the FX-8350. My opinion is that AMD is pkaying games here. They say these chips can be overclocked. All the FX chips can be overclocked, yet tess and less of the 8350's can reach 5.0 GHZ even with the best of water cooling. They are creating so mwny variant models tovsqueeze out more revenue, yet lesscand less of 9370 and 9590 can be overclicked above their rated stock speeds of 4.4vand 4.7 ghz. Yet they claik the 9590 isthe most highly binned variant. Can't be true if a lot of them can't reach 5.0 ghz with excellent quality water cooling. My old pathetic 8350 did the same 4.76 GHZ stable as my new FX-9590. That 8350 was sub-par and yet could have been labeled a 9590 by today's standard by AMD. My conclusion is that AMD is ripping us off now as their variants of FX are giving less and less performance and less and less value.


eh... would you rather 3-4 different stepping of FX-8350?

8370 is going for the EXACT same price that 8350's were when i bought mine.

no clue what you are on about.

par for fx-8350 is 4ghz everything past that is bonus


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Voltages? Hmm
> 
> If you are concerned about damaging the chip, ask for this question:
> 
> *"How Many AMD FX Chips Has Been Known To Have Died From Overclocking On This Thread?"*


Somewhere between zero and zero.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> But.. I didnt ask about temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the maximum voltage for my CPU, so I know when to stop.
> And 70C is quite high, it's more than AMD's max temp rating (Which is 61.5C) But my CPU isnt even over 50C in load, so..
> 
> But again, max voltage, anyone? (I have 1.25v on CPU/NB voltage)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's what he is saying, if you want a limit then i'll give you one, 1.7v and no more than 70c core temp for extended periods of time
> 
> the 70c comes from AMD Overdrive (was updated some time ago)
> 
> Have fun


Ok here is the deal.. i have been running 1.7v for about 2 years now. No degradation at all.. also 70c is max now due to seeing the thermal limit in amd overdrive...

With that being said asus will apways lowball information as technically they are right and dont want to pay rmas and such

Now the biggest thing with fx chips is heat.. you will run out of cooling before you hit thier upper level


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> lol, ok.....If you really want then you can do Crossfire but i think you'd be riding the line with it at full power, others are welcome to chime in....I think @Devildog83 was running 270x + 7870 is Crossfire on a Seasonic Platinum 660w PSU so he'd have a better idea than myself.
> 
> And yeah, i prefer positive pressure


#therealDevildog83 chiming in. The confusion may be on how much you load your system and do you want to be near the max when you load up your PSU. I ran fine with a 660 platinum but under extreme load I was near max. I recommend a bit higher if you overclock "BUT"... if you have a quality PSU and aren't going to run the system through the ringer 24/7 650w is enough.


----------



## LinusBE

Slightly off topic, but I ordered my Oneplus One yesterday







can't wait until it arrives. My Galaxy Nexus worked well for over 2 years, but it's getting very slow even after a fresh CM11 install.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Slightly off topic, but I ordered my Oneplus One yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait until it arrives. My Galaxy Nexus worked well for over 2 years, but it's getting very slow even after a fresh CM11 install.


That is a very good phone. With some downsides to those well accepted brands/models.

I dont find CM good tbh. Some custom roms are offering near stock UI but with kernel tweaks to smoothen things up further.

My One M8 is rockin on Sinless.









Enough of the phones.


----------



## Alastair

I think you guys were right. I think my CPU-NB voltage was too low. I pushed it up to 1.362V and it seems to be ok now.







Thanks guys. I knew I could depend on you guys.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think you guys were right. I think my CPU-NB voltage was too low. I pushed it up to 1.362V and it seems to be ok now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I knew I could depend on you guys.


yup, thats what mine is normally set too if not more


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think you guys were right. I think my CPU-NB voltage was too low. I pushed it up to 1.362V and it seems to be ok now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I knew I could depend on you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, thats what mine is normally set too if not more
Click to expand...

And that is for about 2600MHz. To be exact 2580Mhz. What is yours at?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Somewhere between zero and zero.


LOL I sure tried to kill mine... vowing "this time there would be smoke" when I got it after killing my 8150 and old MSI board at the same time... .but to be fair it was the shotty vrms on the MSI board that got it... they fried.... now I'm working on a 9590... so far I've gotten much higher clocks at lower volts... somewhere a few pages back I posted the results... but it was only quick tests... now I've managed to get 5 ghz stable just under 1.45 vcore with LLC on high and not ultra/very high like the first try... stays nice and cool : ) one day I will "shoot for the moon" just to see how high it will go.

not all chips are the same, but so far since I only paid 229$ for the chip I'd say its worth it to get the 9590 now... 5ghz stable and 24/7 usable vs 5 ghz barly stable @ 1.62v and no where near 24/7 usable due to heat concerns... heck this 9590 is nice and stable at 1.53'ish @ 5.2 ghz... still fine tuning... one day I will post final results.... final.. rofl... nothings "final"


----------



## hurricane28

I have set mine to 2600 as well but have no idea what voltages since the bios gives no voltage readings on the CPU/NB sadly so it always is a guess lol

The main thing is to watch out for high temps and luckily my temps are fine and never reach to even 60c. at 4.8.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have set mine to 2600 as well but have no idea what voltages since the bios gives no voltage readings on the CPU/NB sadly so it always is a guess lol
> 
> The main thing is to watch out for high temps and luckily my temps are fine and never reach to even 60c. at 4.8.


Offsets work that way. Things to note are your VIDs and LLC Settings.

Vcore of 1,337 for example, will be added by your Offset plus the effect of your LLC. CPU-NB will follow the trend.

IIRC, Kyad has a Rev 3.. Pretty sure he will help you out..


----------



## Devildog83

I know ya'll probable won't lose any sleep over this but I have pulled my 8350 and CHVFZ out of my system and it's going up for sale.

I have hung out here for a long time and had tons of fun reading, chatting and playing with the AMD.

I will be rockin' a 3258k and Z97 until I get some DDR4 and Haswell-E chip which will be just fine but not near as much fun to play with.

I will drop in from time to time just to give ya'll a hard time - "CHEERS ALL"


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have set mine to 2600 as well but have no idea what voltages since the bios gives no voltage readings on the CPU/NB sadly so it always is a guess lol
> 
> The main thing is to watch out for high temps and luckily my temps are fine and never reach to even 60c. at 4.8.


pretty easy find the cpu/nb vid in hwinfo and then add the offset
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know ya'll probable won't lose any sleep over this but I have pulled my 8350 and CHVFZ out of my system and it's going up for sale.
> 
> I have hung out here for a long time and had tons of fun reading, chatting and playing with the AMD.
> 
> I will be rockin' a 3258k and Z97 until I get some DDR4 and Haswell-E chip which will be just fine but not near as much fun to play with.
> 
> I will drop in from time to time just to give ya'll a hard time - "CHEERS ALL"


wait so your selling it off, to buy a different mobo and cpu to save money to buy another cpu and ram ?

why not just save up and sell it when you have enough


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pretty easy find the cpu/nb vid in hwinfo and then add the offset
> wait so your selling it off, to buy a different mobo and cpu to save money to buy another cpu and ram ?
> 
> why not just save up and sell it when you have enough


Not exactly. I got the mobo for free so the CPU, mobo and RAM I am selling to get the CPU and then I will get the RAM in about 2 weeks. Total $940 for only about $250 out of pocket.

How come I knew you might question my motives.


----------



## Mega Man

so where is the z97 coming from ? that is the step that confuses me why buy these instead of waiting to buy the haswell e
seems like 2 steps backwards then 1 step forward
question no i own several 83xx/95xx 3930kand now a 4790k, ( best mitx mobo out imo asus maximus VII Impact )

i just gont get where this other pc will magically come from


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I seethe FX 8370 being sold now. It has exactly the same specs for stock speed and turbo as the FX-8350. So why is its higher price justified? If it is more highly binned why is the stock speed identival with the FX-8350. My opinion is that AMD is pkaying games here. They say these chips can be overclocked. All the FX chips can be overclocked, yet tess and less of the 8350's can reach 5.0 GHZ even with the best of water cooling. They are creating so mwny variant models tovsqueeze out more revenue, yet lesscand less of 9370 and 9590 can be overclicked above their rated stock speeds of 4.4vand 4.7 ghz. Yet they claik the 9590 isthe most highly binned variant. Can't be true if a lot of them can't reach 5.0 ghz with excellent quality water cooling. My old pathetic 8350 did the same 4.76 GHZ stable as my new FX-9590. That 8350 was sub-par and yet could have been labeled a 9590 by today's standard by AMD. My conclusion is that AMD is ripping us off now as their variants of FX are giving less and less performance and less and less value.


I really want to OC, but I dont have time, family, work (half this year working abroad), new home (old flat with lots of things to repair), etc... its cheaper to buy a 9590 at a little premium and have it running at 4.7 out of the box (on the Asus CHVFZ out of the box all in auto, on the Gigabyte ud7 990fx has to put LLC on High). The current price is very good for 9370 and 9590.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alanthor*
> 
> Got damnit, its so confusing to be given 2 different answers on the same question. Tom's Hardware says 650watt will be fine for 270x Xfire, while here, its not enough. Tom's hardware says Negative airpressure is better, here, its Positive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you absolutely sure that 650watt isnt enough?


If you want to OC maybe you are on the edge. If running stock its enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not exactly. I got the mobo for free so the CPU, mobo and RAM I am selling to get the CPU and then I will get the RAM in about 2 weeks. Total $940 for only about $250 out of pocket.
> 
> How come I knew you might question my motives.


That must be a 16 core and 8 Ghz CPU to cost the same as a complete FX system. Will look for it for my next build if I ever have time to finish this one.


----------



## Synister

This may be a rather noobish question - do you risk OS/data corruption more when OCing via Multi & FSB, than Multi alone? Is it only when adjusting the PCI-E clock you need to worry?


----------



## Mega Man

in my experience you can with any oc ( that is what instability is )

but CPU / NB or ram that is not stable are the worst offenders


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Offsets work that way. Things to note are your VIDs and LLC Settings.
> 
> Vcore of 1,337 for example, will be added by your Offset plus the effect of your LLC. CPU-NB will follow the trend.
> 
> IIRC, Kyad has a Rev 3.. Pretty sure he will help you out..


Yeah i know but its rather strange that when i had the rev 1.1 i had offsets too but could still see how much voltage is put to the chip and CPU/NB.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pretty easy find the cpu/nb vid in hwinfo and then add the offset
> wait so your selling it off, to buy a different mobo and cpu to save money to buy another cpu and ram ?
> 
> why not just save up and sell it when you have enough


Yes i figured that out myself but the thing is that there is no cpu/nb vid in HWINFO64. Only NB vid but NB and cpu/nb is different.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i figured that out myself but the thing is that there is no cpu/nb vid in HWINFO64. Only NB vid but NB and cpu/nb is different.


HWInfo shows NB as CPU-NB VID. Only AIDA64 shows NB Voltage AFAIK.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so where is the z97 coming from ? that is the step that confuses me why buy these instead of waiting to buy the haswell e
> seems like 2 steps backwards then 1 step forward
> question no i own several 83xx/95xx 3930kand now a 4790k, ( best mitx mobo out imo asus maximus VII Impact )
> 
> i just gont get where this other pc will magically come from


I had the Z97 stuff laying around so I am just using in my main rig so I can sell the AMD stuff and get the 5820x and DDR4, then I will put the z97 into an HTPC for the livingroom. The only reason I am selling the AMD stuff is because otherwise I could not afford a Haswell-E. At least not in my wife's eyes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HWInfo shows NB as CPU-NB VID. Only AIDA64 shows NB Voltage AFAIK.


Okay, thnx i will take a look at it


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> This may be a rather noobish question - do you risk OS/data corruption more when OCing via Multi & FSB, than Multi alone? Is it only when adjusting the PCI-E clock you need to worry?


In my own experience high FSB + NB instability can cause it as well as messing with secondary RAM timings. The PCI-E clock as many have hinted at before can cause data corruption for both hard drives and others have claimed it ruins video cards as well. I actually had mine set to 107 which was as far as i could get it to see if it would have a noticeable impact on performance and I would say its points on a benchmark real world use didn't have a noticeable effect.


----------



## m00ter

So 40k posts in and I decided to stop lurking and say Hi! Cheers for the help so far!

I've managed to get my CHVZ and 8350 4.8Ghz prime stable at 1.468v core and 1.35v on the CPU/NB. Multiplier only overclock; CPU/NB + HT Link both at 2600Mhz.

The rest of the rig is running 2 x XFX R9 280x (stock clocks 1000Mhz and 1500Mhz core/mem) in xfire, an H100i with 4 fans in push/pull, and 16GB of TridentX at 2133Mhz.

And this is where I'm "stuck".

The RAM just won't go up to "advertised" 2400Mhz without causing almost immediate and multiple failures in prime. RAM's set to stock timings - 10-10-12-31 2T - but it doesn't really matter if I loosen these up, it's just not having it.

Am I just expecting too much with 4.8Ghz on the chip and expecting 16GB of mem to take 2400mhz, or should I be looking at messing with the RAM driving controls / timings / voltages to squeeze out a little more performance. Even if it won't be noticeable performance, it's still bugging me.

I did try for 5.0Ghz but the core voltage needed is more than my H100i can handle, at least in my stuffy case. Maybe a Carbide 540 would help


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> So 40k posts in and I decided to stop lurking and say Hi! Cheers for the help so far!
> 
> I've managed to get my CHVZ and 8350 4.8Ghz prime stable at 1.468v core and 1.35v on the CPU/NB. Multiplier only overclock; CPU/NB + HT Link both at 2600Mhz.
> 
> The rest of the rig is running 2 x XFX R9 280x (stock clocks 1000Mhz and 1500Mhz core/mem) in xfire, an H100i with 4 fans in push/pull, and 16GB of TridentX at 2133Mhz.
> 
> And this is where I'm "stuck".
> 
> The RAM just won't go up to "advertised" 2400Mhz without causing almost immediate and multiple failures in prime. RAM's set to stock timings - 10-10-12-31 2T - but it doesn't really matter if I loosen these up, it's just not having it.
> 
> Am I just expecting too much with 4.8Ghz on the chip and expecting 16GB of mem to take 2400mhz, or should I be looking at messing with the RAM driving controls / timings / voltages to squeeze out a little more performance. Even if it won't be noticeable performance, it's still bugging me.
> 
> I did try for 5.0Ghz but the core voltage needed is more than my H100i can handle, at least in my stuffy case. Maybe a Carbide 540 would help


try 10-12-12-31

never seen a 10-10-12 2400 mhx kit


----------



## m00ter

That's what I meant hahaha!

10-12-12-31

Opps.

First post, not bad. Nice entry..... smooth.


----------



## Mega Man

what is your ram voltage set at ?


----------



## m00ter

1.65v....


----------



## Mega Man

try 1.67 vdrop on ram


----------



## m00ter

I'll give it a nudge tomorrow night and report back, cheers!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> That's what I meant hahaha!
> 
> 10-12-12-31
> 
> Opps.
> 
> First post, not bad. Nice entry..... smooth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try 1.67 vdrop on ram


If that doesnt work try raising cpunb a bump or to voltage wise..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> That's what I meant hahaha!
> 
> 10-12-12-31
> 
> Opps.
> 
> First post, not bad. Nice entry..... smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> try 1.67 vdrop on ram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that doesnt work try raising cpunb a bump or to voltage wise..
Click to expand...

if that doesn't work... try 300ish fsb and 2700 nb with 1.4v Cpu.nb underload.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey guise......guess what i found


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guise......guess what i found


I appreciate this on so many levels


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guise......guess what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate this on so many levels
Click to expand...

Who wouldn't?

Ahem.... "Bite my shiny metal Athlon"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Who wouldn't?
> 
> Ahem.... "Bite my shiny metal Athlon"


Good news every body! Its an Athlon!


----------



## Johan45

Oh ya, Futurama rules man. This is one of my favourites


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, it has been believed that CPU-NB Voltage is unknown in Windows right?

Look at this:



To show: Run Stability Test > Preferences > Voltages > Select one of the drop down > Normalize the Graph to 3V to view clearly


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, it has been believed that CPU-NB Voltage is unknown in Windows right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> To show: Run Stability Test > Preferences > Voltages > Select one of the drop down > Normalize the Graph to 3V to view clearly


eh... whut?


----------



## Synister

Lol @ Flail... you just p'eeed all over mus1mus' parade!

Don't worry mus1mus, I'm always the one who get's over enthused by my own findings / discoveries.

Edit: forgot to post. ha


----------



## Benjiw

How do people get their 8350's to 5ghz? I'm really struggling to get 4.9 stable in IBT and it's driving me insane, I cant put anymore volts into the CPU they're already at 1.648v with temps hitting 68c and thats at 4.8 atm?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do people get their 8350's to 5ghz? I'm really struggling to get 4.9 stable in IBT and it's driving me insane, I cant put anymore volts into the CPU they're already at 1.648v with temps hitting 68c and thats at 4.8 atm?


Not all chips are the same. Some chips simply can't do it. Some stop at 4.7-4.8 no matter how much voltage you give. It's the silicon lottery.


----------



## alanQtrmaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do people get their 8350's to 5ghz? I'm really struggling to get 4.9 stable in IBT and it's driving me insane, I cant put anymore volts into the CPU they're already at 1.648v with temps hitting 68c and thats at 4.8 atm?


Undervolter said it well. Also if you'd like some opinions it helps to put up screens of you bios settings. These are tricky chips. That's a lot of volts your pushing. The new 8370e seem to have good results tho.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do people get their 8350's to 5ghz? I'm really struggling to get 4.9 stable in IBT and it's driving me insane, I cant put anymore volts into the CPU they're already at 1.648v with temps hitting 68c and thats at 4.8 atm?


It also depends on your motherboard. As I see you have a UD5 which should not be a limiting factor. HOWEVER your cooling is. You stand almost NO CHANCE of getting an FX-8350 stable at 4.9GHz with a dual tower air cooler. The chips are just to hot. Coolers like the Phantec's you have top out at 4.7GHz or at whatever clockspeed you can reach with 1.5V. You need a 240mm CLC AT LEAST in order to get an FX octo stable at 5GHz. Sorry bro. Settle for 4.8GHz and leave it at that.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It also depends on your motherboard. As I see you have a UD5 which should not be a limiting factor. HOWEVER your cooling is. You stand almost NO CHANCE of getting an FX-8350 stable at 4.9GHz with a dual tower air cooler. The chips are just to hot. Coolers like the Phantec's you have top out at 4.7GHz or at whatever clockspeed you can reach with 1.5V. You need a 240mm CLC AT LEAST in order to get an FX octo stable at 5GHz. Sorry bro. Settle for 4.8GHz and leave it at that.


Sorry forgot to update that rig information, I have a 120mm black ice SR1 and a XSPC 240 hooked up to a dinky little EK DCP 2.2 dual bay combo and an EK AMD LTX. But none of it matters now as my PSU just crapped out and now it won't switch back on even with everything disconnected and the jumper for leak testing connected. I don't know if my messing around with voltages has caused it or not but my PC has been acting weird for a while like things not loading correctly on boot up (mouse, keyboard, usb drivers etc) sometimes when I booted up the pc my keyboard would flash then have a rave when I pressed keys (backlit) even before I started playing with OC'ing the 8350.

I have it all plumbed into a surge protector but I'm worried it might have taken something out with it now. There is no smell of burning anywhere, there was no smoke, the PSU has been loud for a while, I planned on taking the fan out and swapping it for a quieter one but glad I didn't know as it's within warranty. Do you reckon my volts have popped the PSU or do those symptoms sound like a ready to fail PSU?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do people get their 8350's to 5ghz? I'm really struggling to get 4.9 stable in IBT and it's driving me insane, I cant put anymore volts into the CPU they're already at 1.648v with temps hitting 68c and thats at 4.8 atm?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It also depends on your motherboard. As I see you have a UD5 which should not be a limiting factor. HOWEVER your cooling is. You stand almost NO CHANCE of getting an FX-8350 stable at 4.9GHz with a dual tower air cooler. The chips are just to hot. Coolers like the Phantec's you have top out at 4.7GHz or at whatever clockspeed you can reach with 1.5V. You need a 240mm CLC AT LEAST in order to get an FX octo stable at 5GHz. Sorry bro. Settle for 4.8GHz and leave it at that.
Click to expand...

^this, heat = resistance, resistance = more volts needed to push for higher clocks = more heat,

So in short you hit a limit that you are just getting too hot that there is too much resistance caused by heat that is not getting dissipated, which in turn cause the instability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Not all chips are the same. Some chips simply can't do it. Some stop at 4.7-4.8 no matter how much voltage you give. It's the silicon lottery.


Although this is true very few are actually that bad we had this discussion a couple pages back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanQtrmaine*
> 
> Undervolter said it well. Also if you'd like some opinions it helps to put up screens of you bios settings. These are tricky chips. That's a lot of volts your pushing. The new 8370e seem to have good results tho.


Alastair said it the best, yes if we say some screen shots as well as temp reading including core we could help.. but plain and simple, for the cooling, thats about the best thats going to be


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sorry forgot to update that rig information, I have a 120mm black ice SR1 and a XSPC 240 hooked up to a dinky little EK DCP 2.2 dual bay combo and an EK AMD LTX. But none of it matters now as my PSU just crapped out and now it won't switch back on even with everything disconnected and the jumper for leak testing connected. I don't know if my messing around with voltages has caused it or not but my PC has been acting weird for a while like things not loading correctly on boot up (mouse, keyboard, usb drivers etc) sometimes when I booted up the pc my keyboard would flash then have a rave when I pressed keys (backlit) even before I started playing with OC'ing the 8350.
> 
> I have it all plumbed into a surge protector but I'm worried it might have taken something out with it now. There is no smell of burning anywhere, there was no smoke, the PSU has been loud for a while, I planned on taking the fan out and swapping it for a quieter one but glad I didn't know as it's within warranty. Do you reckon my volts have popped the PSU or do those symptoms sound like a ready to fail PSU?


What power supply do you have?


----------



## Alastair

@OldBarzo As you asked for settings for 4.8GHz. Well here are my 4.9GHz settings. They are still a work in progress because I need to still optimize my CPU-NB voltage which I am struggling with. It is stable at 1.4V but I want it lower.

At the bottom there you cant see but the DRAM power duty is set to extreme. My Digi+ settings are the same for all my OC's.

Like I said. CPU-NB is a work in progress. My 4.8GHz OC is a little more simple. I set my Vcore to 1.5V and it works. I used a 253FSB 252.7 x 19 which gave me 4803MHz. I used far less CPU-NB. I remember CPU-NB @1.3V was ok for that combination.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What power supply do you have?


Had? Cosair TX750V2.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Lol @ Flail... you just p'eeed all over mus1mus' parade!
> 
> Don't worry mus1mus, I'm always the one who get's over enthused by my own findings / discoveries.
> 
> Edit: forgot to post. ha


In his defence, IIRC that wasn't labeled that by default.

just find the one that changes with cpu/nb volts (vin 2 or vin 3, iirc) it will line up with values in bios when you find the right one.


----------



## OldBarzo

@Alastair
Thanks for the settings. Will have a try using them and see how I get on. Currently running 4.513 but core 5 keeps failing when benching.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... whut?


Good to hear you guys with CHVFZ haz this. Gigas, Kitties, etc don't have this reading.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Lol @ Flail... you just p'eeed all over mus1mus' parade!
> 
> Don't worry mus1mus, I'm always the one who get's over enthused by my own findings / discoveries.
> 
> Edit: forgot to post. ha


yeah.. lol


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good to hear you guys with CHVFZ haz this. Gigas, Kitties, etc don't have this reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.. lol


Sure Kitties do...


----------



## mus1mus

That is VID.. You can try to set it higher and check.. Not in my Comp at the moment..


----------



## By-Tor

Yeah no change in HWinfo64 when raised in bios... Wonder why it lists CPU/NB if it does not read it...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yeah no change in HWinfo64 when raised in bios... Wonder why it lists CPU/NB if it does not read it...


If it doesn't change, it's a VID Value.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... whut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you guys with CHVFZ haz this. Gigas, Kitties, etc don't have this reading.
Click to expand...

you do on the kitty, it is under the ec iirc


----------



## Synister

Nope - no live monitoring: other than via AIDA 64 for the Kitty!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do on the kitty, it is under the ec iirc


shows VID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Nope - no live monitoring: other than via AIDA 64 for the Kitty!


Yes


----------



## Mega Man

your righ tabout it not being under the EC it shows vid, one thing is for sure i cant wait to get my kitty back, Perf pcs just got stock of 360 monstas and i need one more ( and they just shipped my big order ) once the M8 is finished

i will get another pc with my kitty back :O


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your righ tabout it not being under the EC it shows vid, one thing is for sure i cant wait to get my kitty back, Perf pcs just got stock of 360 monstas and i need one more ( and they just shipped my big order ) once the M8 is finished
> 
> i will get another pc with my kitty back :O


It's a good board. I just don't see myself getting the FX for my next build.

Shiites, my negotiation for a 5930k didn't pushed through. Guy's internet connection went out when my funds are already reserved for it.

I'll have to wait till thise chips become available locally..

Worse, 1300G2 isn't available here. Might just get the leadex P2..









How do you find leadex's build quality?


----------



## MadRabbit

Well, I'll sign myself up aswell then.


----------



## hurricane28

gotta love this card







especially for its price it one heck of a card.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially for its price it one heck of a card.


Soooo.........when you gonna complete a test?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your righ tabout it not being under the EC it shows vid, one thing is for sure i cant wait to get my kitty back, Perf pcs just got stock of 360 monstas and i need one more ( and they just shipped my big order ) once the M8 is finished
> 
> i will get another pc with my kitty back :O
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good board. I just don't see myself getting the FX for my next build.
> 
> Shiites, my negotiation for a 5930k didn't pushed through. Guy's internet connection went out when my funds are already reserved for it.
> 
> I'll have to wait till thise chips become available locally..
> 
> Worse, 1300G2 isn't available here. Might just get the leadex P2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find leadex's build quality?
Click to expand...

you do know everything on the g2 is the same but the i/o ( connectors for both the modular stuffs and the power cord ) ?

IE same build quality... excellent


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> [
> 
> Worse, 1300G2 isn't available here. Might just get the leadex P2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find leadex's build quality?


The Evga G2 is made by superflower, here's a write up on the one I have. I purchased it from the reviewer. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jonnyguru.com%2Fmodules.php%3Fname%3DNDReviews%26op%3DStory%26reid%3D340&ei=wpMqVMPZIqHB8QH-rIGICg&usg=AFQjCNExYpkddJdGxTOALSyox32h_6Y5-g&bvm=bv.76477589,d.b2U

They also make PSU for Rosewill, I got the Capstone from the same reviewer http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=387 Great prices on quality merchandise I paid under $100 ea. for them at different times.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Anyone have any tips for Cinebench R15. I'm slowly getting higher scores and managed to get above 800 but I''m on my stable 5.1 overclock and not sure what I can increase to go higher.


Mike the Owl


----------



## Johan45

Cinebench R15 really only responds to CPU speed/ NB and ram. So the faster the better. Here's a link http://hwbot.org/submission/2456270_johan45_cinebench_r15_fx_8350_887_cb you can open the SS and have a look at most of my settings.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Cinebench R15 really only responds to CPU speed/ NB and ram. So the faster the better. Here's a link http://hwbot.org/submission/2456270_johan45_cinebench_r15_fx_8350_887_cb you can open the SS and have a look at most of my settings.


Thanks Johan


----------



## aaroc

What is the expected temperature of a FX 9590 with an Antec Khuler 620 allinone cooler on an Asus Corsshair V Formula Z on idle and running IBT AVX? Someone has an equivalent cooler and can share their temps?
I opened yesterday the sealed CPU box and the cpu has some superficial scratches and one fingerprint on the top. Impossible to clean with isophropil alcohol. Nothing to loose testing the CPU as a RMA will be weeks without the CPU. I changed CPU LLC to medium and is super stable. Yesterday during testing it reached max 60C on one of the two sensors that contains CPU on HWinfo64. I didnt found the screws to attach the fans, so they are loose. I want to know if the scratches and fingerprint have a negative impact on cooling.
This PC will not be overclocked, it will be my Home server running GNU Debian Linux and had all cool and Quiet and the like turned on.

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guise......guess what i found


Bender got a cpu upgrade. On one episode, an X ray beam i pointed at bender and it showed a MOS Technology's 6502 CPU (Atari 800XL like CPU).


----------



## Johan45

60°c sounds about right for that small cooler. Do you know if that's the core or socket temp? Either way you're within limits. Are you saying the cooler didn't come with screws? That's lame! As for the scratches as long as they're not severe it should'nt have any effect at all that's what the TIM is for.


----------



## Chopper1591

Ok, I am having the ram tuning itch again.

I don't seem to be able to determine the following:
What is better? Ram frequency or tighter timings?

My TridentX is stock 2400 9-11-11-2T
Will do ~2133 9-10-10-1T. Have it now at ~1866 8-9-9-1T, passed 10 runs of ibt-AVX on very high.

System is mostly used for gaming.

Is ibt-avx a good way to test ram stability or should I try memtest86?
What to use to compare the various settings? 3dmark physics show very little difference.


----------



## Johan45

I use Aida64 for testing ram performance tuning. As for stability IBT should work fine.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok, I am having the ram tuning itch again.
> 
> I don't seem to be able to determine the following:
> What is better? Ram frequency or tighter timings?
> 
> My TridentX is stock 2400 9-11-11-2T
> Will do ~2133 9-10-10-1T. Have it now at ~1866 8-9-9-1T, passed 10 runs of ibt-AVX on very high.
> 
> System is mostly used for gaming.
> 
> Is ibt-avx a good way to test ram stability or should I try memtest86?
> What to use to compare the various settings? 3dmark physics show very little difference.


Supposedly the saying goes AMD is better with timings and Intel is better with RAM speed. You will likely notice a small improvement with either or both. I've used memtest86+ before and I have to say that the program is good for testing broken ram rather than finding a instability. Does not run the system nearly hard enough. IBT AVX or prime blend would be a much better stability test IMO. To compare improvement I believe the go to benchmark right now is AIDA64 because of it's memory benchmark.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I use Aida64 for testing ram performance tuning. As for stability IBT should work fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Supposedly the saying goes AMD is better with timings and Intel is better with RAM speed. You will likely notice a small improvement with either or both. I've used memtest86+ before and I have to say that the program is good for testing broken ram rather than finding a instability. Does not run the system nearly hard enough. IBT AVX or prime blend would be a much better stability test IMO. To compare improvement I believe the go to benchmark right now is AIDA64 because of it's memory benchmark.


Will do.
I kinda hoped on some high end information or something.
But supposdely I already knew everything.









Am I right to expect more from my g skills?
I remember hating my Corsair Vengeance 1866 9-9-9 for it's lack of overclock ability.
But 1866 8-9-9 doesn't seem earth-shaking either.
Although these are 1T versus the 2T Corsair's


----------



## Johan45

Ram tuning take a lot of playing around to get it just right. As for speed 1800-2200 I found for most things works the best and tighten the timings as much as possible. Don't be afraid to add a bit of voltage to the ram either. As long as you have some air flow you're probably good for 1.75v daily. Every system is a bit different and so is ram. I have G.Skill 2133 that runs 1850 ish at 7-9-8 and 2550 at 10-12-11 the performance is pretty much identical at both speeds. Use AMD OD and you can tune it in windows saves a lot of re-booting. Wouldn't hurt if you use another drive besides your dail OS since ram tuning can bork your OS and your bios if you get too aggressive.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram tuning take a lot of playing around to get it just right. As for speed 1800-2200 I found for most things works the best and tighten the timings as much as possible. Don't be afraid to add a bit of voltage to the ram either. As long as you have some air flow you're probably good for 1.75v daily. Every system is a bit different and so is ram. I have G.Skill 2133 that runs 1850 ish at 7-9-8 and 2550 at 10-12-11 the performance is pretty much identical at both speeds. Use AMD OD and you can tune it in windows saves a lot of re-booting. Wouldn't hurt if you use another drive besides your dail OS since ram tuning can *bork* your OS and your bios if you get too aggressive.







Good point, nobody likes the bork


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram tuning take a lot of playing around to get it just right. As for speed 1800-2200 I found for most things works the best and tighten the timings as much as possible. Don't be afraid to add a bit of voltage to the ram either. As long as you have some air flow you're probably good for 1.75v daily. Every system is a bit different and so is ram. I have G.Skill 2133 that runs 1850 ish at 7-9-8 and 2550 at 10-12-11 the performance is pretty much identical at both speeds. Use AMD OD and you can tune it in windows saves a lot of re-booting. Wouldn't hurt if you use another drive besides your dail OS since ram tuning can bork your OS and your bios if you get too aggressive.


Good point. Had overclocking mess up my OS before already. Will make a small partition on the data drive. SSD is already a bit full.









I don't know if I should overvolt. The airflow isn't bad but it aint great either. As the radiator is outside of the case.
Can try to squeze the g.skill cooler on the ram. Will be pretty hard with the tubing in the way though.

Did some runs of AIDA. Have a look if you want:





It kinda sucks that there is fluctuation.
These second run @ 2400 was done immediately after the other one.


Looks like 2000-2200 is indeed best. Probably because of the 1T versus 2T.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Will do.
> I kinda hoped on some high end information or something.
> But supposdely I already knew everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right to expect more from my g skills?
> I remember hating my Corsair Vengeance 1866 9-9-9 for it's lack of overclock ability.
> But 1866 8-9-9 doesn't seem earth-shaking either.
> Although these are 1T versus the 2T Corsair's


Heh, I feel you on that. There just isn't any solid RAM timing knowledge anywhere it's all touch and go with that. Best you can do is check out the JEDEC specs for DDR3 RAM and try and figure the limitations of it yourself. Nice set of RAM you have though. I posted some links in this thread a while back when g. skill broke the RAM speed record. However if you do find some good info on RAM then send it my way I'd be the first one on that hype train. Other than that,

http://www.tweakers.fr/timings.html#tRC

Helped me out a lot when I was working with mine. Good knowledge there for both beginners and experts honestly.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> [
> 
> Good point, nobody likes the bork


Now that takes me back ha ha.

The reason there isn't anything solid on ram is because all ram is different and every chip on the stick is slightly different. G.Skill bins them for certain qualities and then sticks them on a PCB they all do I guess. It's a lot like CPUs some are better than others. Some serious overclockers will buy multiple kits of ram and then select the best stick out of them for benching. There are some decent guides that'll tell you how timings relate to each other but it's 90% trial and error. Just drop one number and see if it works.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Heh, I feel you on that. There just isn't any solid RAM timing knowledge anywhere it's all touch and go with that. Best you can do is check out the JEDEC specs for DDR3 RAM and try and figure the limitations of it yourself. Nice set of RAM you have though. I posted some links in this thread a while back when g. skill broke the RAM speed record. However if you do find some good info on RAM then send it my way I'd be the first one on that hype train. Other than that,
> 
> http://www.tweakers.fr/timings.html#tRC
> 
> Helped me out a lot when I was working with mine. Good knowledge there for both beginners and experts honestly.


Will do.

I haven't seen that link.
But did read my fair share of timings info similar to that.

Good link though.
But I kinda let the secondary timings on auto.
Too much hustle IMO, maybe later when I settle my primary timings.


----------



## Moonless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Will do.
> 
> I haven't seen that link.
> But did read my fair share of timings info similar to that.
> 
> Good link though.
> But I kinda let the secondary timings on auto.
> Too much hustle IMO, maybe later when I settle my primary timings.


Hey I don't blame you







I corrupted my hard drive more than once messing with those.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ram tuning take a lot of playing around to get it just right. As for speed 1800-2200 I found for most things works the best and tighten the timings as much as possible. Don't be afraid to add a bit of voltage to the ram either. As long as you have some air flow you're probably good for 1.75v daily. Every system is a bit different and so is ram. I have G.Skill 2133 that runs 1850 ish at 7-9-8 and 2550 at 10-12-11 the performance is pretty much identical at both speeds. Use AMD OD and you can tune it in windows saves a lot of re-booting. Wouldn't hurt if you use another drive besides your dail OS since ram tuning can bork your OS and your bios if you get too aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Had overclocking mess up my OS before already. Will make a small partition on the data drive. SSD is already a bit full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I should overvolt. The airflow isn't bad but it aint great either. As the radiator is outside of the case.
> Can try to squeze the g.skill cooler on the ram. Will be pretty hard with the tubing in the way though.
> 
> Did some runs of AIDA. Have a look if you want:
> 
> It kinda sucks that there is fluctuation.
> These second run @ 2400 was done immediately after the other one.
> 
> 
> Looks like 2000-2200 is indeed best. Probably because of the 1T versus 2T.
Click to expand...

It's like Johan says, it really depends on the particular ram kit you have. I've messed with a dozen different kits running from from CL6 running 1800 to CL12 running 2600+. I've not been able to beat my high frequency Kingston's shown in this SS. I say that with the acknowledgement that I am among the worlds worst memory tuners - I just don't have the patience to do it right


----------



## Johan45

Here's a rough formula Cl+tRCD+tRP = tRAS, tRC = tRP+tRAS Like I said that's a rough formula. So taking my CL7 , 7+9+8=24 Then 24+8 = 32. Gives timings of 7-9-8-24-32. Once you have the three main timings start lowering the tRAS and tRC . I leave them a bit high to start. say around 28 and 40. I don't know if I'm helping or making this more confusing???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> [
> 
> It's like Johan says, it really depends on the particular ram kit you have. I've messed with a dozen different kits running from from CL6 running 1800 to CL12 running 2600+. I've not been able to beat my high frequency Kingston's shown in this SS. I say that with the acknowledgement that I am among the worlds worst memory tuners - I just don't have the patience to do it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That's the key right there it's time and patience. I found a snip of the G.Skill 2133 not my best kit but OK


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a rough formula Cl+tRCD+tRP = tRAS, tRC = tRP+tRAS Like I said that's a rough formula. So taking my CL7 , 7+9+8=24 Then 24+8 = 32. Gives timings of 7-9-8-24-32. Once you have the three main timings start lowering the tRAS and tRC . I leave them a bit high to start. say around 28 and 40. I don't know if I'm helping or making this more confusing???


https://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained

very useful


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a rough formula Cl+tRCD+tRP = tRAS, tRC = tRP+tRAS Like I said that's a rough formula. So taking my CL7 , 7+9+8=24 Then 24+8 = 32. Gives timings of 7-9-8-24-32. Once you have the three main timings start lowering the tRAS and tRC . I leave them a bit high to start. say around 28 and 40. I don't know if I'm helping or making this more confusing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the key right there it's time and patience. I found a snip of the G.Skill 2133 not my best kit but OK


No that's perfectly clear.
Been messing with it for some years now and I indeed followed that basic formula before.

Will work on getting the three mains first. Followed by trc and tras


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I use Aida64 for testing ram performance tuning. As for stability IBT should work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Supposedly the saying goes AMD is better with timings and Intel is better with RAM speed. You will likely notice a small improvement with either or both. I've used memtest86+ before and I have to say that the program is good for testing broken ram rather than finding a instability. Does not run the system nearly hard enough. IBT AVX or prime blend would be a much better stability test IMO. To compare improvement I believe the go to benchmark right now is AIDA64 because of it's memory benchmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do.
> I kinda hoped on some high end information or something.
> But supposdely I already knew everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right to expect more from my g skills?
> I remember hating my Corsair Vengeance 1866 9-9-9 for it's lack of overclock ability.
> But 1866 8-9-9 doesn't seem earth-shaking either.
> Although these are 1T versus the 2T Corsair's
Click to expand...

I run my 2T corsairs at 1T. I run at 2058MHz 9-9-10-24 1T and they are rated as 2133 at 11-11-11-27. Using two sticks instead of four I can run 2400 at 9-10-12-30 1T.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I use Aida64 for testing ram performance tuning. As for stability IBT should work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Supposedly the saying goes AMD is better with timings and Intel is better with RAM speed. You will likely notice a small improvement with either or both. I've used memtest86+ before and I have to say that the program is good for testing broken ram rather than finding a instability. Does not run the system nearly hard enough. IBT AVX or prime blend would be a much better stability test IMO. To compare improvement I believe the go to benchmark right now is AIDA64 because of it's memory benchmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do.
> I kinda hoped on some high end information or something.
> But supposdely I already knew everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right to expect more from my g skills?
> I remember hating my Corsair Vengeance 1866 9-9-9 for it's lack of overclock ability.
> But 1866 8-9-9 doesn't seem earth-shaking either.
> Although these are 1T versus the 2T Corsair's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I run my 2T corsairs at 1T. I run at 2058MHz 9-9-10-24 1T and they are rated as 2133 at 11-11-11-27. Using two sticks instead of four I can run *2400 at 9-10-12-30 1T*.
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in seeing Aida64 scores at those settings


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing Aida64 scores at those settings


me too


----------



## By-Tor

I wanted to see if my sammies could run at those timings. ..

Couldn't get 9-10-12-30, but could run them at 9-11-12-32


I think they run better at 10-11-11-32


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you do know everything on the g2 is the same but the i/o ( connectors for both the modular stuffs and the power cord ) ?
> 
> IE same build quality... excellent


Yep. Beer and Forum seems not good partners.. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The Evga G2 is made by superflower, here's a write up on the one I have. I purchased it from the reviewer. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jonnyguru.com%2Fmodules.php%3Fname%3DNDReviews%26op%3DStory%26reid%3D340&ei=wpMqVMPZIqHB8QH-rIGICg&usg=AFQjCNExYpkddJdGxTOALSyox32h_6Y5-g&bvm=bv.76477589,d.b2U
> 
> They also make PSU for Rosewill, I got the Capstone from the same reviewer http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=387 Great prices on quality merchandise I paid under $100 ea. for them at different times.


Good buy..

1300 G2s are being sold for 160ish atm.. But import would cost me more.. shiz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Soooo.........when you gonna complete a test?


You mean like this?











Physics sucks in 3Dmark11 but i still get 13K+ score. This is my gaming setting btw.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Soooo.........when you gonna complete a test?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physics sucks in 3Dmark11 but i still get 13K+ score. This is my gaming setting btw.
Click to expand...

Tbh im not really impressed, I get 12.5k with a meh (not tuned) 4.8Ghz and one 290.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8371107

Any chance you can run the extreme test?

It's a nice card for sure but I think there is too much hype surrounding them.

Oh and if you want a challenge then try and crack 10k physics in 3Dmark 11


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I wanted to see if my sammies could run at those timings. ..
> 
> Couldn't get 9-10-12-30, but could run them at 9-11-12-32
> 
> 
> I think they run better at 10-11-11-32


----------



## Chopper1591

Any idea why my scores seems so low?
Is it instability? Should I add more volts?

Here's a run I just did at 2133 8-10-10-1T with slight overvolt to 1.675v.
I am kinda scared to overvolt rams, don't know why.


2133 9-10-10-1T with stock 1.65v


Cpu clock makes pretty much no difference. Tried up to 5.0ghz.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I use Aida64 for testing ram performance tuning. As for stability IBT should work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moonless*
> 
> Supposedly the saying goes AMD is better with timings and Intel is better with RAM speed. You will likely notice a small improvement with either or both. I've used memtest86+ before and I have to say that the program is good for testing broken ram rather than finding a instability. Does not run the system nearly hard enough. IBT AVX or prime blend would be a much better stability test IMO. To compare improvement I believe the go to benchmark right now is AIDA64 because of it's memory benchmark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do.
> I kinda hoped on some high end information or something.
> But supposdely I already knew everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I right to expect more from my g skills?
> I remember hating my Corsair Vengeance 1866 9-9-9 for it's lack of overclock ability.
> But 1866 8-9-9 doesn't seem earth-shaking either.
> Although these are 1T versus the 2T Corsair's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I run my 2T corsairs at 1T. I run at 2058MHz 9-9-10-24 1T and they are rated as 2133 at 11-11-11-27. Using two sticks instead of four I can run *2400 at 9-10-12-30 1T*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing Aida64 scores at those settings
Click to expand...

Sure. I posted them in here a WHILE ago. Although I cant remember if tras was at 30,31 or 32. when I ran the test I posted here. And from what I learnt about RAM timings. Cas which is always the first timing stated is the one that most effects performance. The further left you go the less of an effect changing the timings are. So when I test RAM oc's I go as low as I can on CAS without stability. Then I go as low as I can go on the next one. And so on. Ill look for the Aida bench I posted.


----------



## Alastair

There. I ran it before I got 9-10-12-30 tuned up nicely. So that was 2400MHz with a 2700MHz NB.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing Aida64 scores at those settings


How about this 9-10-9 @ 2400 the L3 number is a fluke should be 19.8



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Any idea why my scores seems so low?
> Is it instability? Should I add more volts?
> 
> Here's a run I just did at 2133 8-10-10-1T with slight overvolt to 1.675v.
> I am kinda scared to overvolt rams, don't know why.
> 
> 
> 2133 9-10-10-1T with stock 1.65v
> 
> 
> Cpu clock makes pretty much no difference. Tried up to 5.0ghz.


Up you NB speed if you can, you will see a difference, if you look at my shots they're both higher this last one is 2825


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Tbh im not really impressed, I get 12.5k with a meh (not tuned) 4.8Ghz and one 290.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8371107
> 
> Any chance you can run the extreme test?
> 
> It's a nice card for sure but I think there is too much hype surrounding them.
> 
> Oh and if you want a challenge then try and crack 10k physics in 3Dmark 11


lol not impressed? My scores are higher than yours, physics and GPU score.

Don't forget that i am only running at 256bit and your card is running 512memory bus. also my card only costs 350 euro while the R9 290 still costs close to 500 euro's here.

The R9 290 power consumption is 209 watts while the GTX 970 only pulls 148 watts.

In a shorter version: My card scores higher with less voltage draw and half of the memory bus of the R9 290.

How is that not impressive?


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Tbh im not really impressed, I get 12.5k with a meh (not tuned) 4.8Ghz and one 290.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8371107
> 
> Any chance you can run the extreme test?
> 
> It's a nice card for sure but I think there is too much hype surrounding them.
> 
> Oh and if you want a challenge then try and crack 10k physics in 3Dmark 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol not impressed? My scores are higher than yours, physics and GPU score.
> 
> Don't forget that i am only running at 256bit and your card is running 512memory bus. also my card only costs 350 euro while the R9 290 still costs close to 500 euro's here.
> 
> The R9 290 power consumption is 209 watts while the GTX 970 only pulls 148 watts.
> 
> In a shorter version: My card scores higher with less voltage draw and half of the memory bus of the R9 290.
> 
> How is that not impressive?
Click to expand...

Because the 970 is one generation newer than 290X. Its like comparing HD6850 to HD7850. Although 6850 chows similar amounts of power to a 7850 the 7850 is almost twice as powerful. It takes both my 6850's on full reheat (1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory) to match a single 7870.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Because the 970 is one generation newer than 290X. Its like comparing HD6850 to HD7850. Although 6850 chows similar amounts of power to a 7850 the 7850 is almost twice as powerful. It takes both my 6850's on full reheat (1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory) to match a single 7870.


that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.

I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.

To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy


No not behind, offset, have you not paid any attention since the 00's that AMD/ATI and nVidia leap frog each other, they are most of the time 4-6 months apart in release of their cards, if you don't remember the 290x was released almost 6-7 months ago I think and the 295x2 a little after that which rivals the Titan for performance for a cheaper cost. AMD is also in the process of their next card as well which most likely will be another 6 months or so,

So no... AMD is not behind..

That would be like saying that me running DDR3 2400 cas 10 is like me behind when you are using DDR4 2600 15......
Although there, you seem to be at it again with the tossin the moneys around to prove you are better than everyone.. thought you wher over that..

Guess it always was a personality flaw of being Hurricane stable.


----------



## Johan45

I'd just like to say it can depend on the benchmark who's ahead some favour Nvidia and other favour AMD. Try unigine heaven and AMD will walk all over you. Catzilla is all Nvidia. It just is what it is.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy


if you upgraded from a 660ti(your sig) to a 970gtx then I can see why your impressed. The people who own 290/290x aren't as impressed with the new nvidia cards because its so close in performance. I am sure nvidia will release a faster high end card soon and then we(290/290x/780/780ti/other top end card owners) can be impressed maybe.

people keep using the power consumption argument to promote 900 series and thats fine, but I'm willing to bet most people on here want max performance not power savings


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> if you upgraded from a 660ti(your sig) to a 970gtx then I can see why your impressed. The people who own 290/290x aren't as impressed with the new nvidia cards because its so close in performance. I am sure nvidia will release a faster high end card soon and then we(290/290x/780/780ti/other top end card owners) can be impressed maybe.
> 
> people keep using the power consumption argument to promote 900 series and thats fine, but I'm willing to bet most people on here want max performance not power savings


I've considered getting the 970 just because I haven't made the leap to top end card in a long time... but I'm thinking on waiting a bit so I don't plunge in too deep too early... maybe see what the next rollout releases...this gtx 760 isn't too slow just yet because I don't run high resolutions but my next gpu purchase will change that I generally go one card or so below "top of the line" because normally the performance doesn't match the price tag. I don't care about power consumption as long as my rigs psu doesn't care lol


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 60°c sounds about right for that small cooler. Do you know if that's the core or socket temp? Either way you're within limits. Are you saying the cooler didn't come with screws? That's lame! As for the scratches as long as they're not severe it should'nt have any effect at all that's what the TIM is for.


The two sensors with CPU name showed 60 and 42C. The cooler is not new, it was on my closet from a previous build and I dont know were I stored the screws after we changed home. This cooler is momentary. After I finish my F2004 build I will make a small WC loop for this PC.


----------



## Johan45

If you put a fan on the vrs and one behind the mobo you should be able to drop that 60c socket temp a bit and give yourself some room.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Because the 970 is one generation newer than 290X. Its like comparing HD6850 to HD7850. Although 6850 chows similar amounts of power to a 7850 the 7850 is almost twice as powerful. It takes both my 6850's on full reheat (1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory) to match a single 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
Click to expand...

No that isn't the case. Arguably since HD3XXX and definitely since HD4XXX AMD has been a thorn in Nvidia's side. Nvidia had to seriously reconsider the prices of GTX260/270 to negate the threat of AMD's HD4870 Aand HD4890. AMD was first to the DX11 party and NVidia came to the party 6 months later with Fermi. Which was arguably a mess to some and a treasure to others. Early Fermi dies were hot and ate a ton of power. HD6XXX vs GTX5XX and then HD7XXX vs. GTX6XX. And although apon release GTX 680 overtook 7970 at launch AMD caught up nicely with driver updates. AMD did not need to mess too much with Tahiti when Kepler v2.0 came out. 7970 could take on the 770 and the likes and Hawaii brought the fight to the 780 Titan and the 780TI. I don't think one can say that AMD does not know what they are doing.

Now although I am defending AMD.I am no fan boy I have been using NVidia until G84 (or whatever core the 8500GT used) And I have been with AMD since HD5770. I had two 5770's and I still think those were the best cards EVARRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in fact thinking about the 970 right now. I really want one.







But I am awaiting the price drops that are bound to happen when 980TI and the likes come out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you upgraded from a 660ti(your sig) to a 970gtx then I can see why your impressed. The people who own 290/290x aren't as impressed with the new nvidia cards because its so close in performance. I am sure nvidia will release a faster high end card soon and then we(290/290x/780/780ti/other top end card owners) can be impressed maybe.
> 
> people keep using the power consumption argument to promote 900 series and thats fine, but I'm willing to bet most people on here want max performance not power savings
Click to expand...

^ He explained it best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not behind, offset, have you not paid any attention since the 00's that AMD/ATI and nVidia leap frog each other, they are most of the time 4-6 months apart in release of their cards, if you don't remember the 290x was released almost 6-7 months ago I think and the 295x2 a little after that which rivals the Titan for performance for a cheaper cost. AMD is also in the process of their next card as well which most likely will be another 6 months or so,
> 
> So no... AMD is not behind..
> 
> That would be like saying that me running DDR3 2400 cas 10 is like me behind when you are using DDR4 2600 15......
> Although there, you seem to be at it again with the tossin the moneys around to prove you are better than everyone.. thought you wher over that..
> 
> Guess it always was a personality flaw of being Hurricane stable.
Click to expand...

^ Good explanation as well

Also, 290x is 12 months old now and i did a tiny amount of research for release dates:

HD 6000 series: Dec 15th 2010, GTX 500 series: Nov 8th 2010
HD 7000 series: Jan 9th 2012, GTX 680: Mar 22nd 2012
R9 290x series: Oct 15th 2013, GTX 780: May 23rd 2013

Biggest gap is from May to October last year for Hawaii boards other than that it's a month or two wait between them.

Hurricane, I don't care about power draw with Maxwell.....If i was then i wouldn't be using the same rig i have now.

The 970's are nice cards and perform well i just don't find them impressive for the reason stated above.


----------



## mus1mus

@hurricane28

look how a 970 at 1500 compares to the good ol' 7970 at 1300ish.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2715773/fs/2865843

not mine. his :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Why??
> 
> Here's my 7970 vs my Zotac. This is 1340/1700 vs 1500/2000 btw.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2715773/fs/2865843


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Because the 970 is one generation newer than 290X. Its like comparing HD6850 to HD7850. Although 6850 chows similar amounts of power to a 7850 the 7850 is almost twice as powerful. It takes both my 6850's on full reheat (1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory) to match a single 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that isn't the case. Arguably since HD3XXX and definitely since HD4XXX AMD has been a thorn in Nvidia's side. Nvidia had to seriously reconsider the prices of GTX260/270 to negate the threat of AMD's HD4870 Aand HD4890. AMD was first to the DX11 party and NVidia came to the party 6 months later with Fermi. Which was arguably a mess to some and a treasure to others. Early Fermi dies were hot and ate a ton of power. HD6XXX vs GTX5XX and then HD7XXX vs. GTX6XX. And although apon release GTX 680 overtook 7970 at launch AMD caught up nicely with driver updates. AMD did not need to mess too much with Tahiti when Kepler v2.0 came out. 7970 could take on the 770 and the likes and Hawaii brought the fight to the 780 Titan and the 780TI. I don't think one can say that AMD does not know what they are doing.
> 
> Now although I am defending AMD.I am no fan boy I have been using NVidia until G84 (or whatever core the 8500GT used) And I have been with AMD since HD5770. I had two 5770's and I still think those were the best cards EVARRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in fact thinking about the 970 right now. I really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am awaiting the price drops that are bound to happen when 980TI and the likes come out.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you upgraded from a 660ti(your sig) to a 970gtx then I can see why your impressed. The people who own 290/290x aren't as impressed with the new nvidia cards because its so close in performance. I am sure nvidia will release a faster high end card soon and then we(290/290x/780/780ti/other top end card owners) can be impressed maybe.
> 
> people keep using the power consumption argument to promote 900 series and thats fine, but I'm willing to bet most people on here want max performance not power savings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ He explained it best.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not behind, offset, have you not paid any attention since the 00's that AMD/ATI and nVidia leap frog each other, they are most of the time 4-6 months apart in release of their cards, if you don't remember the 290x was released almost 6-7 months ago I think and the 295x2 a little after that which rivals the Titan for performance for a cheaper cost. AMD is also in the process of their next card as well which most likely will be another 6 months or so,
> 
> So no... AMD is not behind..
> 
> That would be like saying that me running DDR3 2400 cas 10 is like me behind when you are using DDR4 2600 15......
> Although there, you seem to be at it again with the tossin the moneys around to prove you are better than everyone.. thought you wher over that..
> 
> Guess it always was a personality flaw of being Hurricane stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Good explanation as well
> 
> Also, 290x is 12 months old now and i did a tiny amount of research for release dates:
> 
> HD 6000 series: Dec 15th 2010, GTX 500 series: Nov 8th 2010
> HD 7000 series: Jan 9th 2012, GTX 680: Mar 22nd 2012
> R9 290x series: Oct 15th 2013, GTX 780: May 23rd 2013
> 
> Biggest gap is from May to October last year for Hawaii boards other than that it's a month or two wait between them.
> 
> Hurricane, I don't care about power draw with Maxwell.....If i was then i wouldn't be using the same rig i have now.
> 
> The 970's are nice cards and perform well i just don't find them impressive for the reason stated above.
Click to expand...





dont bother, he is trying to argue the newest gen from nvidia which if scheduled with amds releases ( as you stated ) would be fighting against last gen from amd.

he did the same with his 660tis, he was proven wrong then and as soon as amd drops 390x he will again eat crow.

wont even get in to the fact how little money that extra 50w consumes


----------



## By-Tor

I'm so tired of hearing how a lower TDP saves more money than a higher one... I don't OC to even care about savings....

As overclockers on OVERCLOCK.NET in the FX-8300 thread most of us could care less about power savings at this point.. The total savings I would see by using a processor with anything less then 125w TDP would be so small I wouldn't care about it anyway..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> dont bother, he is trying to argue the newest gen from nvidia which if scheduled with amds releases ( as you stated ) would be fighting against last gen from amd.
> 
> he did the same with his 660tis, he was proven wrong then and as soon as amd drops 390x he will again eat crow.
> 
> wont even get in to the fact how little money that extra 50w consumes


lol..

Let's just accept it, nVidia pulled off a good trick.
















ever since the Maxwell launched, they have fooled off people by their TDP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm so tired of hearing how a lower TDP saves more money than a higher one... I don't OC to even care about savings....
> 
> As overclockers on OVERCLOCK.NET in the FX-8300 thread most of us could care less about power savings at this point.. The total savings I would see by using a processor with anything less then 125w TDP would be so small I wouldn't care about it anyway..


People should not forget how Overvolting and Overclocking relate to Power Consumption, really.

And noticed what nVidia did to put the card inside the TDP envelope?

How on earth can these people believed the cards OC like crazy? How are they even sure nVidia didn't know what clocks Maxwell can produce at the cost of TDP and Power consumption?

And more if without limiting them.









Simple truth is, they still cannot push people to buy their new line of cards without hitting the other firm in the BUM.
Oweeeelllll,


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol..
> 
> Let's just accept it, nVidia pulled off a good trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever since the Maxwell launched, they have fooled off people by their TDP.
> People should not forget how Overvolting and Overclocking relate to Power Consumption, really.
> 
> And noticed what nVidia did to put the card inside the TDP envelope?
> 
> How on earth can these people believed the cards OC like crazy? How are they even sure nVidia didn't know what clocks Maxwell can produce at the cost of TDP and Power consumption?
> 
> And more if without limiting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple truth is, they still cannot push people to buy their new line of cards without hitting the other firm in the BUM.
> Oweeeelllll,


its kinda like i found out with my 650ti i had before it sipped power but didnt overclock very well... i mean it was a good card for the price i got it for but it does seem everytime ive bought a card with low tdp it never overclocks well... kinda like buying a locked processor... i dunno i really wanna jump the fence back to amd side but im unsure... when i bought my current card the mining craze was going nuts so amd cards were going for crazy high prices..and i got this one for 260 i felt i got a good deal at the time...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Because the 970 is one generation newer than 290X. Its like comparing HD6850 to HD7850. Although 6850 chows similar amounts of power to a 7850 the 7850 is almost twice as powerful. It takes both my 6850's on full reheat (1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory) to match a single 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that isn't the case. Arguably since HD3XXX and definitely since HD4XXX AMD has been a thorn in Nvidia's side. Nvidia had to seriously reconsider the prices of GTX260/270 to negate the threat of AMD's HD4870 Aand HD4890. AMD was first to the DX11 party and NVidia came to the party 6 months later with Fermi. Which was arguably a mess to some and a treasure to others. Early Fermi dies were hot and ate a ton of power. HD6XXX vs GTX5XX and then HD7XXX vs. GTX6XX. And although apon release GTX 680 overtook 7970 at launch AMD caught up nicely with driver updates. AMD did not need to mess too much with Tahiti when Kepler v2.0 came out. 7970 could take on the 770 and the likes and Hawaii brought the fight to the 780 Titan and the 780TI. I don't think one can say that AMD does not know what they are doing.
> 
> Now although I am defending AMD.I am no fan boy I have been using NVidia until G84 (or whatever core the 8500GT used) And I have been with AMD since HD5770. I had two 5770's and I still think those were the best cards EVARRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in fact thinking about the 970 right now. I really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am awaiting the price drops that are bound to happen when 980TI and the likes come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you upgraded from a 660ti(your sig) to a 970gtx then I can see why your impressed. The people who own 290/290x aren't as impressed with the new nvidia cards because its so close in performance. I am sure nvidia will release a faster high end card soon and then we(290/290x/780/780ti/other top end card owners) can be impressed maybe.
> 
> people keep using the power consumption argument to promote 900 series and thats fine, but I'm willing to bet most people on here want max performance not power savings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ He explained it best.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not behind, offset, have you not paid any attention since the 00's that AMD/ATI and nVidia leap frog each other, they are most of the time 4-6 months apart in release of their cards, if you don't remember the 290x was released almost 6-7 months ago I think and the 295x2 a little after that which rivals the Titan for performance for a cheaper cost. AMD is also in the process of their next card as well which most likely will be another 6 months or so,
> 
> So no... AMD is not behind..
> 
> That would be like saying that me running DDR3 2400 cas 10 is like me behind when you are using DDR4 2600 15......
> Although there, you seem to be at it again with the tossin the moneys around to prove you are better than everyone.. thought you wher over that..
> 
> Guess it always was a personality flaw of being Hurricane stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Good explanation as well
> 
> Also, 290x is 12 months old now and i did a tiny amount of research for release dates:
> 
> HD 6000 series: Dec 15th 2010, GTX 500 series: Nov 8th 2010
> HD 7000 series: Jan 9th 2012, GTX 680: Mar 22nd 2012
> R9 290x series: Oct 15th 2013, GTX 780: May 23rd 2013
> 
> Biggest gap is from May to October last year for Hawaii boards other than that it's a month or two wait between them.
> 
> Hurricane, I don't care about power draw with Maxwell.....If i was then i wouldn't be using the same rig i have now.
> 
> The 970's are nice cards and perform well i just don't find them impressive for the reason stated above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont bother, he is trying to argue the newest gen from nvidia which if scheduled with amds releases ( as you stated ) would be fighting against last gen from amd.
> 
> he did the same with his 660tis, he was proven wrong then and as soon as amd drops 390x he will again eat crow.
> 
> wont even get in to the fact how little money that extra 50w consumes
Click to expand...

Yeah I know....

Sad thing is 970's are the same price as 290's here so here at least the price arguement doesnt make sense either.

I do have a preference for AMD gear but im not ignorant about other hardware
First line on my profile since I joined OCN.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Because the 970 is one generation newer than 290X. Its like comparing HD6850 to HD7850. Although 6850 chows similar amounts of power to a 7850 the 7850 is almost twice as powerful. It takes both my 6850's on full reheat (1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory) to match a single 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that isn't the case. Arguably since HD3XXX and definitely since HD4XXX AMD has been a thorn in Nvidia's side. Nvidia had to seriously reconsider the prices of GTX260/270 to negate the threat of AMD's HD4870 Aand HD4890. AMD was first to the DX11 party and NVidia came to the party 6 months later with Fermi. Which was arguably a mess to some and a treasure to others. Early Fermi dies were hot and ate a ton of power. HD6XXX vs GTX5XX and then HD7XXX vs. GTX6XX. And although apon release GTX 680 overtook 7970 at launch AMD caught up nicely with driver updates. AMD did not need to mess too much with Tahiti when Kepler v2.0 came out. 7970 could take on the 770 and the likes and Hawaii brought the fight to the 780 Titan and the 780TI. I don't think one can say that AMD does not know what they are doing.
> 
> Now although I am defending AMD.I am no fan boy I have been using NVidia until G84 (or whatever core the 8500GT used) And I have been with AMD since HD5770. I had two 5770's and I still think those were the best cards EVARRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in fact thinking about the 970 right now. I really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am awaiting the price drops that are bound to happen when 980TI and the likes come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you upgraded from a 660ti(your sig) to a 970gtx then I can see why your impressed. The people who own 290/290x aren't as impressed with the new nvidia cards because its so close in performance. I am sure nvidia will release a faster high end card soon and then we(290/290x/780/780ti/other top end card owners) can be impressed maybe.
> 
> people keep using the power consumption argument to promote 900 series and thats fine, but I'm willing to bet most people on here want max performance not power savings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ He explained it best.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not behind, offset, have you not paid any attention since the 00's that AMD/ATI and nVidia leap frog each other, they are most of the time 4-6 months apart in release of their cards, if you don't remember the 290x was released almost 6-7 months ago I think and the 295x2 a little after that which rivals the Titan for performance for a cheaper cost. AMD is also in the process of their next card as well which most likely will be another 6 months or so,
> 
> So no... AMD is not behind..
> 
> That would be like saying that me running DDR3 2400 cas 10 is like me behind when you are using DDR4 2600 15......
> Although there, you seem to be at it again with the tossin the moneys around to prove you are better than everyone.. thought you wher over that..
> 
> Guess it always was a personality flaw of being Hurricane stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Good explanation as well
> 
> Also, 290x is 12 months old now and i did a tiny amount of research for release dates:
> 
> HD 6000 series: Dec 15th 2010, GTX 500 series: Nov 8th 2010
> HD 7000 series: Jan 9th 2012, GTX 680: Mar 22nd 2012
> R9 290x series: Oct 15th 2013, GTX 780: May 23rd 2013
> 
> Biggest gap is from May to October last year for Hawaii boards other than that it's a month or two wait between them.
> 
> Hurricane, I don't care about power draw with Maxwell.....If i was then i wouldn't be using the same rig i have now.
> 
> The 970's are nice cards and perform well i just don't find them impressive for the reason stated above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont bother, he is trying to argue the newest gen from nvidia which if scheduled with amds releases ( as you stated ) would be fighting against last gen from amd.
> 
> he did the same with his 660tis, he was proven wrong then and as soon as amd drops 390x he will again eat crow.
> 
> wont even get in to the fact how little money that extra 50w consumes
Click to expand...

50w an hour here is .35 of a cent at most...

not to mention his msi 970 isn't a reference model (as there was none.) those cards are 300w cards.

http://www.msi.com//pic/image/vga/gaming/twinfrozr_2.jpg 8pin + 6 pin... so exact same draw as the 290...

SO i will echo what a few have said.. not impressed. try high res non canned benches to impress ppl ya?

these cards didn't make me want to dump my 780 ti or 290x for them.

I'm interested to see what both have to show for this generation.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Because the 970 is one generation newer than 290X. Its like comparing HD6850 to HD7850. Although 6850 chows similar amounts of power to a 7850 the 7850 is almost twice as powerful. It takes both my 6850's on full reheat (1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory) to match a single 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that isn't the case. Arguably since HD3XXX and definitely since HD4XXX AMD has been a thorn in Nvidia's side. Nvidia had to seriously reconsider the prices of GTX260/270 to negate the threat of AMD's HD4870 Aand HD4890. AMD was first to the DX11 party and NVidia came to the party 6 months later with Fermi. Which was arguably a mess to some and a treasure to others. Early Fermi dies were hot and ate a ton of power. HD6XXX vs GTX5XX and then HD7XXX vs. GTX6XX. And although apon release GTX 680 overtook 7970 at launch AMD caught up nicely with driver updates. AMD did not need to mess too much with Tahiti when Kepler v2.0 came out. 7970 could take on the 770 and the likes and Hawaii brought the fight to the 780 Titan and the 780TI. I don't think one can say that AMD does not know what they are doing.
> 
> Now although I am defending AMD.I am no fan boy I have been using NVidia until G84 (or whatever core the 8500GT used) And I have been with AMD since HD5770. I had two 5770's and I still think those were the best cards EVARRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in fact thinking about the 970 right now. I really want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am awaiting the price drops that are bound to happen when 980TI and the likes come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you upgraded from a 660ti(your sig) to a 970gtx then I can see why your impressed. The people who own 290/290x aren't as impressed with the new nvidia cards because its so close in performance. I am sure nvidia will release a faster high end card soon and then we(290/290x/780/780ti/other top end card owners) can be impressed maybe.
> 
> people keep using the power consumption argument to promote 900 series and thats fine, but I'm willing to bet most people on here want max performance not power savings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ He explained it best.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that has nothing to do with it, its just than AMD is behind Nvidia. Its like comparing AMD with Intel basically.
> 
> I have the same performance with half the bus speed and half of the power draw, that is not because of newer generation but with lack of know how.
> 
> To say that the GTX 970 is ''not that impressive'' is pretty ignorant and basically you say i am an AMD/ATI fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not behind, offset, have you not paid any attention since the 00's that AMD/ATI and nVidia leap frog each other, they are most of the time 4-6 months apart in release of their cards, if you don't remember the 290x was released almost 6-7 months ago I think and the 295x2 a little after that which rivals the Titan for performance for a cheaper cost. AMD is also in the process of their next card as well which most likely will be another 6 months or so,
> 
> So no... AMD is not behind..
> 
> That would be like saying that me running DDR3 2400 cas 10 is like me behind when you are using DDR4 2600 15......
> Although there, you seem to be at it again with the tossin the moneys around to prove you are better than everyone.. thought you wher over that..
> 
> Guess it always was a personality flaw of being Hurricane stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Good explanation as well
> 
> Also, 290x is 12 months old now and i did a tiny amount of research for release dates:
> 
> HD 6000 series: Dec 15th 2010, GTX 500 series: Nov 8th 2010
> HD 7000 series: Jan 9th 2012, GTX 680: Mar 22nd 2012
> R9 290x series: Oct 15th 2013, GTX 780: May 23rd 2013
> 
> Biggest gap is from May to October last year for Hawaii boards other than that it's a month or two wait between them.
> 
> Hurricane, I don't care about power draw with Maxwell.....If i was then i wouldn't be using the same rig i have now.
> 
> The 970's are nice cards and perform well i just don't find them impressive for the reason stated above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont bother, he is trying to argue the newest gen from nvidia which if scheduled with amds releases ( as you stated ) would be fighting against last gen from amd.
> 
> he did the same with his 660tis, he was proven wrong then and as soon as amd drops 390x he will again eat crow.
> 
> wont even get in to the fact how little money that extra 50w consumes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 50w an hour here is .35 of a cent at most...
> 
> not to mention his msi 970 isn't a reference model (as there was none.) those cards are 300w cards.
> 
> http://www.msi.com//pic/image/vga/gaming/twinfrozr_2.jpg 8pin + 6 pin... so exact same draw as the 290...
> 
> SO i will echo what a few have said.. not impressed. try high res non canned benches to impress ppl ya?
> 
> these cards didn't make me want to dump my 780 ti or 290x for them.
> 
> I'm interested to see what both have to show for this generation.
Click to expand...

Wait....you mean bench some actual games?

Would be interesting to see some real world results.


----------



## cssorkinman

I appreciated the AIDA 64 scores people posted earlier. I was most interested in the latency measurements at CL9 1T cmd rate at 2400 mhz - nice scores!

I have been messing around with this bench the last few days, http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/381458-ultimate-world-of-tanks-90-benchmarking-thread/
Does anyone here play WOT? I'd like to see what a 290X , 780 , 970 or 980 would pull when combined with the Vishera in that benchmark.
With all the settings maxxed out I get about 60fps average @ 4.8 ghz on my 8350/7970 rig.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciated the AIDA 64 scores people posted earlier. I was most interested in the latency measurements at CL9 1T cmd rate at 2400 mhz - nice scores!
> 
> I have been messing around with this bench the last few days, http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/381458-ultimate-world-of-tanks-90-benchmarking-thread/
> Does anyone here play WOT? I'd like to see what a 290X , 780 , 970 or 980 would pull when combined with the Vishera in that benchmark.
> With all the settings maxxed out I get about 60fps average @ 4.8 ghz on my 8350/7970 rig.


never played but i've got the replay downloaded and working on downloading the game.. just under 8gbs not bad.. coulda been worse..

what res and Fov?

so all i do is load the replay and let fraps loose for a few minutes?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciated the AIDA 64 scores people posted earlier. I was most interested in the latency measurements at CL9 1T cmd rate at 2400 mhz - nice scores!
> 
> I have been messing around with this bench the last few days, http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/381458-ultimate-world-of-tanks-90-benchmarking-thread/
> Does anyone here play WOT? I'd like to see what a 290X , 780 , 970 or 980 would pull when combined with the Vishera in that benchmark.
> With all the settings maxxed out I get about 60fps average @ 4.8 ghz on my 8350/7970 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> never played but i've got the replay downloaded and working on downloading the game.. just under 8gbs not bad.. coulda been worse..
Click to expand...

It's actually a pretty fun game once you earn a decent tank.
Getting about 80% usage out of the core It utilizes, gpu runs at 80 to 97% when settings are maxxed out at 1900x1200.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciated the AIDA 64 scores people posted earlier. I was most interested in the latency measurements at CL9 1T cmd rate at 2400 mhz - nice scores!
> 
> I have been messing around with this bench the last few days, http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/381458-ultimate-world-of-tanks-90-benchmarking-thread/
> Does anyone here play WOT? I'd like to see what a 290X , 780 , 970 or 980 would pull when combined with the Vishera in that benchmark.
> With all the settings maxxed out I get about 60fps average @ 4.8 ghz on my 8350/7970 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> never played but i've got the replay downloaded and working on downloading the game.. just under 8gbs not bad.. coulda been worse..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a pretty fun game once you earn a decent tank.
> Getting about 80% usage out of the core It utilizes, gpu runs at 80 to 97% when settings are maxxed out at 1900x1200.
Click to expand...

not letting me load the replay


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciated the AIDA 64 scores people posted earlier. I was most interested in the latency measurements at CL9 1T cmd rate at 2400 mhz - nice scores!
> 
> I have been messing around with this bench the last few days, http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/381458-ultimate-world-of-tanks-90-benchmarking-thread/
> Does anyone here play WOT? I'd like to see what a 290X , 780 , 970 or 980 would pull when combined with the Vishera in that benchmark.
> With all the settings maxxed out I get about 60fps average @ 4.8 ghz on my 8350/7970 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> never played but i've got the replay downloaded and working on downloading the game.. just under 8gbs not bad.. coulda been worse..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a pretty fun game once you earn a decent tank.
> Getting about 80% usage out of the core It utilizes, gpu runs at 80 to 97% when settings are maxxed out at 1900x1200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not letting me load the replay
Click to expand...









, well thanks a bunch for trying


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciated the AIDA 64 scores people posted earlier. I was most interested in the latency measurements at CL9 1T cmd rate at 2400 mhz - nice scores!
> 
> I have been messing around with this bench the last few days, http://forum.worldoftanks.eu/index.php?/topic/381458-ultimate-world-of-tanks-90-benchmarking-thread/
> Does anyone here play WOT? I'd like to see what a 290X , 780 , 970 or 980 would pull when combined with the Vishera in that benchmark.
> With all the settings maxxed out I get about 60fps average @ 4.8 ghz on my 8350/7970 rig.


I'll give it a go


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Vish friends.. I need RAM tell me, what should I look at getting, Id love to buy me some more tactical tracers, but they seem to be not making them any more. suggestiosn, looking at best bang for <100 usd for 2 dims


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Vish friends.. I need RAM tell me, what should I look at getting, Id love to buy me some more tactical tracers, but they seem to be not making them any more. suggestiosn, looking at best bang for <100 usd for 2 dims


add another 20-30$

The beast


----------



## hurricane28

That beast ram looks nice. If i had a choice on ram it would most definitely be G.skill

They look good, clock good, and the price is not that bad either.

I like these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/G-Skill-F3-2400C9D-8GTXD-Memory-Module-DDR3-RAM/dp/B00A3KIFRW/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1412316853&sr=1-1&keywords=F3-2400C9D-8GTXD%2C+TridentX

Nice speed with rather tight timings.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> add another 20-30$
> 
> The beast


Ill check into that, I am in the states so my pricing is a littler different

how is ADATA ram?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill check into that, I am in the states so my pricing is a littler different
> 
> *how is ADATA ram*?


never heard of them lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> never heard of them lol


Ill have to do my research as they have some really high clocked ones. (i know I would then be limited to board and IMC however at least I could see how far I can go )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

been wanting to revisit hyperX ram.

however you can't seem to go wrong with Gskill.

i can't see many vish chips being able to do 2666 and beyond all that easy.

but again i don't know of any who have tried...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> been wanting to revisit hyperX ram.
> 
> however you can't seem to go wrong with Gskill.
> 
> i can't see many vish chips being able to do 2666 and beyond all that easy.
> 
> but again i don't know of any who have tried...


Here's 2700mhz on my sammies..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> been wanting to revisit hyperX ram.
> 
> however you can't seem to go wrong with Gskill.
> 
> i can't see many vish chips being able to do 2666 and beyond all that easy.
> 
> but again i don't know of any who have tried...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's 2700mhz on my sammies..
Click to expand...

whats those score in Aida64?


----------



## By-Tor

Didn't run aida64, but did play a little BF4 at those settings and it ran good...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> never heard of them lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have to do my research as they have some really high clocked ones. (i know I would then be limited to board and IMC however at least I could see how far I can go )
Click to expand...

adata is not bad, but not well known or used often


----------



## Slinkey123

Hi guys I know this has probably been asked about a million times throughout this thread but cant seem to find the answer. I have just recently got my 8350 and have been playing around with overclocking, so far I've got 4.6ghz at 1.45v stable - but If i go for 4.8ghz the chip needs around 1.52v. Guess i got a bad chip









Anyway my question is what would you guys recommend the max safe voltage for 24/7 use is? I noticed on the front page of this thread the max recommended is 1.55v but has anyone here actually ran this kind of voltage 24/7?

Thanks!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*
> 
> Hi guys I know this has probably been asked about a million times throughout this thread but cant seem to find the answer. I have just recently got my 8350 and have been playing around with overclocking, so far I've got 4.6ghz at 1.45v stable - but If i go for 4.8ghz the chip needs around 1.52v. Guess i got a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway my question is what would you guys recommend the max safe voltage for 24/7 use is? I noticed on the front page of this thread the max recommended is 1.55v but has anyone here actually ran this kind of voltage 24/7?
> 
> Thanks!


There is no max "safe" voltage really, you run out of cooling before you need to worry about voltage.

I ran my 8350 at 1.59v for about 6 months straight and another member here has run theirs at 1.7v for 2 years now.

what's the line again?.......oh yeah "If you can cool it, you can clock it







"

have fun


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There is no max "safe" voltage really, you run out of cooling before you need to worry about voltage.
> 
> I ran my 8350 at 1.59v for about 6 months straight and another member here has run theirs at 1.7v for 2 years now.
> 
> what's the line again?.......oh yeah "If you can cool it, you can clock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> have fun


Good stuff

I was reaching close to 60c at 1.52v so I dont think I have too much head room with my h100i. I'll have a play - i'd be happy if I manage 4.9ghz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There is no max "safe" voltage really, you run out of cooling before you need to worry about voltage.
> 
> I ran my 8350 at 1.59v for about 6 months straight and another member here has run theirs at 1.7v for 2 years now.
> 
> what's the line again?.......oh yeah "If you can cool it, you can clock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff
> 
> I was reaching close to 60c at 1.52v so I dont think I have too much head room with my h100i. I'll have a play - i'd be happy if I manage 4.9ghz
Click to expand...

Yeah, those temps sound about right.....i could push 1.69v for short benches etc but nothing over 1.59v for 24/7 use.


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, those temps sound about right.....i could push 1.69v for short benches etc but nothing over 1.59v for 24/7 use.


I'll go for 1.55v and watch my temps I think. I noticed you have a h100i too.. Did you re-apply the thermal compound with another brand? If so did you notice much difference?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, those temps sound about right.....i could push 1.69v for short benches etc but nothing over 1.59v for 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go for 1.55v and watch my temps I think. I noticed you have a h100i too.. Did you re-apply the thermal compound with another brand? If so did you notice much difference?
Click to expand...

I never used the stock paste I had AS5 to start with then changed to Gelid GC Extreme, dropped my temps by 4c or so.


----------



## hurricane28

I wonder how his temps are with 1.7V









BTW, you wanted to run some gaming benchmarks Sgt Bilko?

I'm up for it, what game would you like to bench to measure real performance?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I wonder how his temps are with 1.7V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you wanted to run some gaming benchmarks Sgt Bilko?
> 
> I'm up for it, what game would you like to bench to measure real performance?


Well he is under a water loop.....

As for the games sure, what do you have?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I wonder how his temps are with 1.7V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, you wanted to run some gaming benchmarks Sgt Bilko?
> 
> I'm up for it, what game would you like to bench to measure real performance?


I am under full water loop with a 360 rad and a 240 rad and a d5 swiftect pump.. custom water for just the cpu + good airflow in the case...

Sigh hurricane.. just sigh.. at this point its pitiful at what you say

My proof is all over this thread. Yes 2 years at 1.7v for me


----------



## The Pook

1) technically there's no proof you've been at 1.7v for 2 years because there's no way to prove that. it's just words on a page with a screenshot or two that can be undone at will. unless you have a Prime95 screenshot if 1.7v being run for 2 years ...

2) cooling doesn't effect maximum voltage as long as it's efficient enough to keep it under max temps. electromigration happens roughly >1.55v on these chips period - air, water, or pudding cooled.

If you don't think 1.7v is hurting your chip you're delusional, but the people that think bad things won't happen at 1.54v and terrible things happen at 1.56v are daft too.

Problem is, most of the time people don't replace CPUs when they die, they replace them when they're out dated ... so to a point it really doesn't matter what voltage you put through 'em.

I'd be more worried about my VRMs with my CPU @ 1.7v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 1) technically there's no proof you've been at 1.7v for 2 years because there's no way to prove that. it's just words on a page with a screenshot or two that can be undone at will. unless you have a Prime95 screenshot if 1.7v being run for 2 years ...
> 
> 2) cooling doesn't effect maximum voltage as long as it's efficient enough to keep it under max temps. electromigration happens roughly >1.55v on these chips period - air, water, or pudding cooled.
> 
> If you don't think 1.7v is hurting your chip you're delusional, but the people that think bad things won't happen at 1.54v and terrible things happen at 1.56v are daft too.
> 
> Problem is, most of the time people don't replace CPUs when they die, they replace them when they're out dated ... so to a point it really doesn't matter what voltage you put through 'em.
> 
> I'd be more worried about my VRMs with my CPU @ 1.7v


Heres the deal.. these vish chips are incredibly strong against voltage as long as they are cooled.

Dont be that guy and by all means that post was annoying
What
How long have you had a pd chip? What have you done to it..

You know i had 1.8v pumped into my chip.. all this time no degradation at all..

My vrms are cooled with an active 80mm 3000rpm fan

Wheres your proof?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am under full water loop with a 360 rad and a 240 rad and a d5 swiftect pump.. custom water for just the cpu + good airflow in the case...
> 
> Sigh hurricane.. just sigh.. at this point its pitiful at what you say
> 
> My proof is all over this thread. Yes 2 years at 1.7v for me


That must be the leakiest chip in the world









I bet if you ln2 it you only get 3-400Mhz


----------



## Chopper1591

Some ram pro's here?
Still busy tweaking my G.skill's, but I really don't get which results are best.

Here are some shots from aida64 mem benches.
It's a bit annoying that results are not even, every run is somewhat different.

Which setting would you guys use?
If it matters I will be using the system for gaming primarly.





I am looking at the relation between read/write/copy speeds and latency.

Maybe these modules can clock better, but so far 2133 8-10-10-1T is 10 runs ibt-avx on very high stable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> That must be the leakiest chip in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you ln2 it you only get 3-400Mhz


my chip runs very cool, but eats volts.. is great until 4.8 then the spike is crazy, most I was able to do was boot in to 5.4 and that took 1.8v and a very cold winter day
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Some ram pro's here?
> Still busy tweaking my G.skill's, but I really don't get which results are best.
> 
> Here are some shots from aida64 mem benches.
> It's a bit annoying that results are not even, every run is somewhat different.
> 
> Which setting would you guys use?
> If it matters I will be using the system for gaming primarly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at the relation between read/write/copy speeds and latency.
> 
> Maybe these modules can clock better, but so far 2133 8-10-10-1T is 10 runs ibt-avx on very high stable.


nice,
I just bought a set of patriot vipers Ill see what they can do, stock 11-12-12-34 2400mhz, If they don't do crap Ill just buy another set of ram and clock those and put these ones in the gals rig, you are nearing my clocks on the tactical tracers I had cept i was running 8-8-8-24 1t


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Some ram pro's here?
> Still busy tweaking my G.skill's, but I really don't get which results are best.
> 
> Here are some shots from aida64 mem benches.
> It's a bit annoying that results are not even, every run is somewhat different.
> 
> Which setting would you guys use?
> If it matters I will be using the system for gaming primarly.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I am looking at the relation between read/write/copy speeds and latency.


Use whatever settings you can run with the lowest voltage.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> nice,
> I just bought a set of patriot vipers Ill see what they can do, stock 11-12-12-34 2400mhz, If they don't do crap Ill just buy another set of ram and clock those and put these ones in the gals rig, you are nearing my clocks on the tactical tracers I had cept i was running 8-8-8-24 1t


Thanks.
Haven't encountered bsod's yet so we are good to go further.

What do you think about overvolting?
Airflow isn't optimal. My 360 rad is ontop of the case, blowing horizontal.
Front intake 200mm Spectre pro and exhaust 12cm Enermax Everest. Top is semi-closed with a DemciFlex filter.

Btw, this is stock:


Am I right to expect some more performance gain from these strips?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Use whatever settings you can run with the lowest voltage.


Those benches aren't really helpfull unless we know the timings, I guess.

But, all clocks were done with the stock voltage(1.65v).
Although lower ram clocks let me clock the cpu with less voltage, ofcourse.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But, all clocks were done with the stock voltage(1.65v).
> Although lower ram clocks let me clock the cpu with less voltage, ofcourse.


http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Breaking-the-Hype-of-High-Frequency-RAM-142/

7-8-7-24 @ 1333
8-9-8-24 @ 1600
9-11-9-27 @ 1866
10-11-11-30 @ 2133

Unless you have an APU, timings and RAM speed _almost_ don't matter.



clicky


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thanks.
> Haven't encountered bsod's yet so we are good to go further.
> 
> What do you think about overvolting?
> Airflow isn't optimal. My 360 rad is ontop of the case, blowing horizontal.
> Front intake 200mm Spectre pro and exhaust 12cm Enermax Everest. Top is semi-closed with a DemciFlex filter.
> 
> Btw, this is stock:
> 
> 
> Am I right to expect some more performance gain from these strips?
> Those benches aren't really helpfull unless we know the timings, I guess.
> 
> But, all clocks were done with the stock voltage(1.65v).
> Although lower ram clocks let me clock the cpu with less voltage, ofcourse.


anything over 1.65 you would need to put active cooling on, (at least from my experience, it helped with stability ALOT, you are correct timings are as important as frequency, I still have not figured out the resistance settings and such how they impact the RAM though


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> anything over 1.65 you would need to put active cooling on, (at least from my experience, it helped with stability ALOT, you are correct timings are as important as frequency, I still have not figured out the resistance settings and such how they impact the RAM though


I know with ddr2 timings did make more of a difference, because of the lower bandwidth I guess.

But.... which of the two is better?
Lower latency looks to be better on the cpu cache.

stock:


2133 8-10-10:


Which route should you guys go?
Lower latency even more on the 2133 clock or make the stock 2400 as tight as possible.
2400 ram asks for some more voltage on the cpu itself.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I know with ddr2 timings did make more of a difference, because of the lower bandwidth I guess.
> 
> But.... which of the two is better?
> Lower latency looks to be better on the cpu cache.
> 
> stock:
> 
> 
> 2133 8-10-10:
> 
> 
> Which route should you guys go?
> Lower latency even more on the 2133 clock or make the stock 2400 as tight as possible.
> 2400 ram asks for some more voltage on the cpu itself.


thats a toughy as I found 8-8-8-24 1t had the same bandwidth as 2400 10-11-11-34


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats a toughy as I found 8-8-8-24 1t had the same bandwidth as 2400 10-11-11-34


You talking 2133 8-8-8-24?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well he is under a water loop.....
> 
> As for the games sure, what do you have?


I see.

I have metro last light, metro 2033 redux, COD ghosts, BF4, BF3,Crysis3.

Witch one do you prefer as first?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well he is under a water loop.....
> 
> As for the games sure, what do you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am under full water loop with a 360 rad and a 240 rad and a d5 swiftect pump.. custom water for just the cpu + good airflow in the case...
> 
> Sigh hurricane.. just sigh.. at this point its pitiful at what you say
> 
> My proof is all over this thread. Yes 2 years at 1.7v for me


What is wrong with you dude? You attitude is kinda hostile for no reason at all.

I didn't know it was you, besides, it could be someone else just as good...

This is the second time you attacked me because you didn't like what i post. I didn't wanted to start a fight but you brought it up.

Also i didn't see any proof either of you running your chip over 1.7v for over 2 years without degradation, i don't say you didn't but i only say that i didn't see any proof of that.

Relax a little because there is no need to be rude or disrespectful.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I know with ddr2 timings did make more of a difference, because of the lower bandwidth I guess.
> 
> But.... which of the two is better?
> Lower latency looks to be better on the cpu cache
> 
> Which route should you guys go?
> Lower latency even more on the 2133 clock or make the stock 2400 as tight as possible.
> 2400 ram asks for some more voltage on the cpu itself.


can you tell the difference between 100fps and 99fps? the gap from 1600 to 2133 is more noticeable and barely is a full frame per second faster in games.

run the higher frequency for epeen I guess.


----------



## Chopper1591

Ok...

2133 8-8-8 they don't like. They did display a BSOD properly whie loading the desktop though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well he is under a water loop.....
> 
> As for the games sure, what do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> I have metro last light, metro 2033 redux, COD ghosts, BF4, BF3,Crysis3.
> 
> Witch one do you prefer as first?
> .
Click to expand...

Only one of those has a dedicated Benchmark that i own and that's Metro:LL


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ok...
> 
> 2133 8-8-8 they don't like. They did display a BSOD properly whie loading the desktop though.


for the difference in frequency, and such you are not going to see much of a difference


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Only one of those has a dedicated Benchmark that i own and that's Metro:LL


Yes true, but there are lots of benchmarks that we can download from the 3Dmark site but alright lets do the metro last light bench and see what we get shall we?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You speak them fluently, yea mean?


He speaks better English than me







and most the people on OCN


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*
> 
> Hi guys I know this has probably been asked about a million times throughout this thread but cant seem to find the answer. I have just recently got my 8350 and have been playing around with overclocking, so far I've got 4.6ghz at 1.45v stable - but If i go for 4.8ghz the chip needs around 1.52v. Guess i got a bad chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway my question is what would you guys recommend the max safe voltage for 24/7 use is? I noticed on the front page of this thread the max recommended is 1.55v but has anyone here actually ran this kind of voltage 24/7?
> 
> Thanks!


I need 1.5V for 4.8GHz and then 1.548V for 4.9GHz. But with an H100I you are pretty near the limit of your cooling with this chip. Most likely need to stop when you hit whatever clock speed 1.55V gives you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> you shouldn't argue with somebody who has a god complex. you'll never win.


I am with F3RS on this one. The quality of the advice he gives shows he has the experience. It shows he has been there and done that. Why cause an issue over the forums? So based on this I see no reason not to believe him. I really don't understand why you guys are giving him issues when he tells it like it is.


----------



## hurricane28

LOL you get the point









but thnx for the compliment the pook


----------



## hurricane28

file:///C:/Users/hurricane/Documents/4A%20Games/Metro%20LL/Benchmark/2014.10.03%2017-19-54/metro_report.html

This is my score Sgt bilko, curious to see yours


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> file:///C:/Users/hurricane/Documents/4A%20Games/Metro%20LL/Benchmark/2014.10.03%2017-19-54/metro_report.html
> 
> This is my score Sgt bilko, curious to see yours


I need local admin rights to access the scores.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> file:///C:/Users/hurricane/Documents/4A%20Games/Metro%20LL/Benchmark/2014.10.03%2017-19-54/metro_report.html
> 
> This is my score Sgt bilko, curious to see yours


uhhh the intwebz has access to c:/ ?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> uhhh the intwebz has access to c:/ ?


Yes, if your NSA so I think he has us confused with them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> file:///C:/Users/hurricane/Documents/4A%20Games/Metro%20LL/Benchmark/2014.10.03%2017-19-54/metro_report.html
> 
> This is my score Sgt bilko, curious to see yours


You need to take a screencap of it and then upload it.

And sorry, i can't bench LL atm....I don't have it installed, trust me....I'd love to give it a go but on my crappy connection i need to save as much data as possible.

Only games i have installed atm are ones you don't have at all it seems


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no i understand you, the only time;s I get on you is when you start spilling off things that are not true, which is funny cause you also follow the bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its ok though you can assume what you want however I refuse to let bad information through, think about how many people actually stand up and back up what I say.. has nothing to do with a god complex..
> 
> Now if you can post any proof of you overclocking as well as I have then I will give you credit, however since day one that you haven't, you are getting better and I am happy about it however it seems that you still are not fully there and only want to post things that make YOU feel better...
> 
> now that I said my peace
> 
> So I am thinking about 2666 ADATA ram. they are about the same price, I just got the Patriots and going to test them out this weekend. hopefully they will tighten timings a lot, stock voltage is 1.65v on them however I think I have them running on 1.5v at 11-12-12 2400 ATM ill have to double check that.
> 
> I really want to see how high I can get RAM to run with this chip..


Its fine if you don't agree with me but say it in a normal matter instead of that aggressive tone of yours because that is not very helpful and uncalled for.

you are reading things only half i guess... i posted lots and lots of proof of my overclocks with CPU-Z and IBT AVX results, what else do you need for proof?








But its no matter what score i pull up, you always seems to have an better one no matter what..

And i posted about my GPU because i am extremely happy with it and it draws less than my GTX 660Ti.. when gaming.


----------



## hurricane28

ah i see, my bad.

Here it is:




Oh thats alright it will come eventually


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am with F3RS on this one. The quality of the advice he gives shows he has the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> nevermind, not worth it. let's start telling people 1.7v is safe, sounds like a good way to drive supply and demand on chips up, and considering I'm selling one ...
Click to expand...

ok troll.. please post proof where he said 1.7v is safe WORD FOR WORD?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I need 1.5V for 4.8GHz and then 1.548V for 4.9GHz. But with an H100I you are pretty near the limit of your cooling with this chip. Most likely need to stop when you hit whatever clock speed 1.55V gives you.
> I am with F3RS on this one. The quality of the advice he gives shows he has the experience. It shows he has been there and done that. Why cause an issue over the forums? So based on this I see no reason not to believe him. I really don't understand why you guys are giving him issues when he tells it like it is.


its obvious that he just so happens to pop in and wants to start anything, so it appears that he is just wanting attention because mommy took him off the support,

notice how he denies everything then provides nothing that actually supports or contributes to the thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its fine if you don't agree with me but say it in a normal matter instead of that aggressive tone of yours because that is not very helpful and uncalled for.
> 
> you are reading things only half i guess... i posted lots and lots of proof of my overclocks with CPU-Z and IBT AVX results, what else do you need for proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its no matter what score i pull up, you always seems to have an better one no matter what..
> 
> And i posted about my GPU because i am extremely happy with it and it draws less than my GTX 660Ti.. when gaming.


:soap:

its not that your overclocks or scores are bad, i remember when you first got in to this thread that you you had all of these claims and we had to fight with you to stop posting them cause they where leading people down the wrong path as it was not helping new comers overclock.. Like I said you have gotten better than that.

As for the GPU, GLAD you are happy, the only reason why I posted so bluntly is that the wording used, to most of the world was construed as being that the 970 as brand new it is the top notch card that beats all AMD, and so on, I said what I said to get others also talking about it and proving that hey, your brand new card is still getting beat by a year old card.

again I am glad yo uare happy with your purchase however the way you say things and come across is definately looks like you want to be the top by just buying things. if that is your prerogative then fine, just be prepared for people like me to question and be blunt about it.

I do call it out and say it how it is, Its extremely funny how I get called a troll when the entire time for over a year I have been saying the same thing and been proven right when I say it. I know that I don't know everything however when I am wrong someone chimes in we discuss it and we learn things..

So in conclusion, we have a troll today, which I am now ignoring as the pook as not contributed anything beneficial to this thread, you,well Hurricane you seem like a good person however I still opt to put the facts down instead of the let half information lead peeple astray

and your little rolleys smiley is what made me post what I posted. if you don't want a reaction that is negative then don't instigate one


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok troll.. please post proof where he said 1.7v is safe WORD FOR WORD?


you sound angry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> here is what i am going to do
> 
> My chip runs after running 24/7 at 1.7v for 2 years.. and 0 degardation.. so. End of story.
> 
> Keep it cool dont be stupid


0 degradation qualify as safe? I think so.

a chip at stock volts doesn't even suffer "no degradation"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> its obvious that he just so happens to pop in and wants to start anything, so it appears that he is just wanting attention because mommy took him off the support,
> 
> notice how he denies everything then provides nothing that actually supports or contributes to the thread
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its fine if you don't agree with me but say it in a normal matter instead of that aggressive tone of yours because that is not very helpful and uncalled for.
> 
> you are reading things only half i guess... i posted lots and lots of proof of my overclocks with CPU-Z and IBT AVX results, what else do you need for proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its no matter what score i pull up, you always seems to have an better one no matter what..
> 
> And i posted about my GPU because i am extremely happy with it and it draws less than my GTX 660Ti.. when gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> :soap:
> 
> its not that your overclocks or scores are bad, i remember when you first got in to this thread that you you had all of these claims and we had to fight with you to stop posting them cause they where leading people down the wrong path as it was not helping new comers overclock.. Like I said you have gotten better than that.
> 
> As for the GPU, GLAD you are happy, the only reason why I posted so bluntly is that the wording used, to most of the world was construed as being that the 970 as brand new it is the top notch card that beats all AMD, and so on, I said what I said to get others also talking about it and proving that hey, your brand new card is still getting beat by a year old card.
> 
> again I am glad yo uare happy with your purchase however the way you say things and come across is definately looks like you want to be the top by just buying things. if that is your prerogative then fine, just be prepared for people like me to question and be blunt about it.
> 
> I do call it out and say it how it is, Its extremely funny how I get called a troll when the entire time for over a year I have been saying the same thing and been proven right when I say it. I know that I don't know everything however when I am wrong someone chimes in we discuss it and we learn things..
> 
> So in conclusion, we have a troll today, which I am now ignoring as the pook as not contributed anything beneficial to this thread, you,well Hurricane you seem like a good person however I still opt to put the facts down instead of the let half information lead peeple astray
> 
> and your little rolleys smiley is what made me post what I posted. if you don't want a reaction that is negative then don't instigate one
Click to expand...

QFT,

your on a roll, being called a troll twice in this thread in what a week?


----------



## PhilWrir

Cleaned
Time to move on guys


----------



## The Pook




----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ok troll.. please post proof where he said 1.7v is safe WORD FOR WORD?
> 
> 
> 
> you sound angry.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> here is what i am going to do
> 
> My chip runs after running 24/7 at 1.7v for 2 years.. and 0 degardation.. so. End of story.
> 
> Keep it cool dont be stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0 degradation qualify as safe? I think so.
Click to expand...

you would be incorrect, wanted to make sure it was read









the My that begins that statement refers to a possession. all he is saying is that his chip hasn't had degradation.

no where is that saying that it is safe.

its like me saying "i drive 180km on the highway to work every day for the last 2 years, the speed limit is 100 but ive never been pulled over..."

doesn't mean that it is safe for everyone or anyone for that matter. It is just what his chip can do.

With fairly highly respected LN2 overclockers telling us they start to see degradation after 2+ volts, 1.7v 24/7 is within reason if you have the cooling.. which a handful of regulars here do.

if zero degradation in a unique circumstance means flat out safe to you, you might want to re look at your grasp of the English Language. just saying.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> its obvious that he just so happens to pop in and wants to start anything, so it appears that he is just wanting attention because mommy took him off the support,
> 
> notice how he denies everything then provides nothing that actually supports or contributes to the thread
> :soap:
> 
> its not that your overclocks or scores are bad, i remember when you first got in to this thread that you you had all of these claims and we had to fight with you to stop posting them cause they where leading people down the wrong path as it was not helping new comers overclock.. Like I said you have gotten better than that.
> 
> As for the GPU, GLAD you are happy, the only reason why I posted so bluntly is that the wording used, to most of the world was construed as being that the 970 as brand new it is the top notch card that beats all AMD, and so on, I said what I said to get others also talking about it and proving that hey, your brand new card is still getting beat by a year old card.
> 
> again I am glad yo uare happy with your purchase however the way you say things and come across is definately looks like you want to be the top by just buying things. if that is your prerogative then fine, just be prepared for people like me to question and be blunt about it.
> 
> I do call it out and say it how it is, Its extremely funny how I get called a troll when the entire time for over a year I have been saying the same thing and been proven right when I say it. I know that I don't know everything however when I am wrong someone chimes in we discuss it and we learn things..
> 
> So in conclusion, we have a troll today, which I am now ignoring as the pook as not contributed anything beneficial to this thread, you,well Hurricane you seem like a good person however I still opt to put the facts down instead of the let half information lead peeple astray
> 
> and your little rolleys smiley is what made me post what I posted. if you don't want a reaction that is negative then don't instigate one


alright, alright i get your point.

Still i think its a matter of how you interpret my posts because the enthusiasm is written all over it.

According to benchmarks it beats the R9 290X. Look at these benchmarks: 














I get the same results in the benchmarks shown, i played metro 2033 and last light on it and as you can see i get the same scores as the benchmarks.

Its not bashing on AMD but i am not impressed with them because they have an 512 memory bus and pulling a silly amount of watts while my 970 only has half of the memory bus and draws more than half the power and have better performance.


----------



## The Pook

read two down, hit post instead of preview and can't delete


----------



## hurricane28

I agree, what about my scores? i posted them with a reason and that is feedback


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *It is just what his chip can do.*
> 
> if zero degradation in a unique circumstance means flat out safe to you, you might want to re look at your grasp of the English Language. just saying.


Except he has no proof.

and why do you have to insult people to debate? are you okay?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> alright, alright i get your point.
> 
> Still i think its a matter of how you interpret my posts because the enthusiasm is written all over it.
> 
> According to benchmarks it beats the R9 290X. Look at these benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same results in the benchmarks shown, i played metro 2033 and last light on it and as you can see i get the same scores as the benchmarks.
> 
> Its not bashing on AMD but i am not impressed with them because they have an 512 memory bus and pulling a silly amount of watts while my 970 only has half of the memory bus and draws more than half the power and have better performance.


all I have to say is barely and you are still comparing a year old card to a brand new one, the 780 barely came out before the 290x and the 290 wreaked havoc in regards to benches, you are talking minimal differences in real world applicatioon


----------



## Mike The Owl

Voltage and overclocking... I struggle with voltage, and I can understand someone using high voltage on a FX overclock.

I think that all our chips are different and you could have a good one or a less good one









I tried a suicide run to get my high 5.3 and I didn't have to go above 1.6 volts. I run a stable 5.1 now but I know some guys with very good water cooling are struggling at 4.9.




Its down to the lucky dip that AMD give us with the chips , but don't knock someone for using high voltage.

Mike the Owl


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> alright, alright i get your point.
> 
> Still i think its a matter of how you interpret my posts because the enthusiasm is written all over it.
> 
> According to benchmarks it beats the R9 290X. Look at these benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same results in the benchmarks shown, i played metro 2033 and last light on it and as you can see i get the same scores as the benchmarks.
> 
> Its not bashing on AMD but i am not impressed with them because they have an 512 memory bus and pulling a silly amount of watts while my 970 only has half of the memory bus and draws more than half the power and have better performance.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,21.html

512 Bus helps out alot at 4k and eyefinity resolutions.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Entertainment.
> 
> Edit:
> But to continue on the case I was talking about.
> 
> Why did I replace my 1866 c9 Vengeance set with the TridentX 2400 c9 again?
> Just to find out that I could just as well use 1866 because of the small difference?
> 
> Or do I look at things wrong here?


there is a huge difference, the cas 9 1866 is slower than the 2400 cas 9 due to latency,

the 1866 would have to run cas 7 I believe to match 2400 cas 9


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> all I have to say is barely and you are still comparing a year old card to a brand new one, the 780 barely came out before the 290x and the 290 wreaked havoc in regards to benches, you are talking minimal differences in real world applicatioon


Its not like that, the GTX 780 was the best card for a couple of months almost a year when AMD came up with the R9290x and it supposed to be an Titan killer witch obviously wasn't

Nvidia already had their card and came up with the GTX 780 Ti and is still one of the best cards out there. with maxwell they did not have to focus on performance because they already have the best card, instead they focused on efficiency and low power and they succeeded in that one for sure.

Like i said, its impressive that the GTX 970 has only a bus of 256 and only pulls 150 watts and pulling these scores, you simple have to agree with that otherwise you are in denial IMO.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not like that, the GTX 780 was the best card for a couple of months almost a year when AMD came up with the R9290x and it supposed to be an Titan killer witch obviously wasn't
> 
> Nvidia already had their card and came up with the GTX 780 Ti and is still one of the best cards out there. with maxwell they did not have to focus on performance because they already have the best card, instead they focused on efficiency and low power and they succeeded in that one for sure.
> 
> Like i said, its impressive that the GTX 970 has only a bus of 256 and only pulls 150 watts and pulling these scores, you simple have to agree with that otherwise you are in denial IMO.


AMD focused on larger res screens as that is future proof, Im not on either side, I am just pointing out why I say why I say it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> all I have to say is barely and you are still comparing a year old card to a brand new one, the 780 barely came out before the 290x and the 290 wreaked havoc in regards to benches, you are talking minimal differences in real world applicatioon
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like that, the GTX 780 was the best card for a couple of months almost a year when AMD came up with the R9290x and it supposed to be an Titan killer witch obviously wasn't
> 
> Nvidia already had their card and came up with the GTX 780 Ti and is still one of the best cards out there. with maxwell they did not have to focus on performance because they already have the best card, instead they focused on efficiency and low power and they succeeded in that one for sure.
> 
> Like i said, its impressive that the GTX 970 has only a bus of 256 and only pulls 150 watts and pulling these scores, you simple have to agree with that otherwise you are in denial IMO.
Click to expand...

you are delusional if you think your card is only pulling 150 watts, does it have more then a 6 pin power connector? yes.. it draws more then 150W. do you have a Killa watt?

gtx 780 released - May 23, 2013

R9 290x relased - oct 23, 2013

5 months.

and the 290x does beat a titan









when you start looking at overclock results rather then stock benches from reviews.

I can tell you first hand, real world difference between 780 ti and 290x is next to nothing. they trade blows rather equally.

at resolutions that impress me, the 970 falls behind, it is still 780 ti, 290x and the 980 in the top three.

Don't get me wrong I'm not down playing your card it seems to score nice in canned benches and it is one heck of a boost from 660ti,
but i will mirror what others have said, when you are already at this performance level, the very minor power saving (we are on OCN ) since wall will be balls to the wall
is not worth the initial cost of switching, It will be quite awhile before last years cards will become obsolete


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 1) technically there's no proof you've been at 1.7v for 2 years because there's no way to prove that. it's just words on a page with a screenshot or two that can be undone at will. unless you have a Prime95 screenshot if 1.7v being run for 2 years ...
> 
> 2) cooling doesn't effect maximum voltage as long as it's efficient enough to keep it under max temps. electromigration happens roughly >1.55v on these chips period - air, water, or pudding cooled.
> 
> If you don't think 1.7v is hurting your chip you're delusional, but the people that think bad things won't happen at 1.54v and terrible things happen at 1.56v are daft too.
> 
> Problem is, most of the time people don't replace CPUs when they die, they replace them when they're out dated ... so to a point it really doesn't matter what voltage you put through 'em.
> 
> I'd be more worried about my VRMs with my CPU @ 1.7v
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the deal.. these vish chips are incredibly strong against voltage as long as they are cooled.
> 
> Dont be that guy and by all means that post was annoying
> What
> How long have you had a pd chip? What have you done to it..
> 
> You know i had 1.8v pumped into my chip.. all this time no degradation at all..
> 
> My vrms are cooled with an active 80mm 3000rpm fan
> 
> Wheres your proof?
Click to expand...

Proof is in the pudding. If you want zero damage to your chip then please feel free to leave it in the box. The moment you power it on it degrades.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> its obvious that he just so happens to pop in and wants to start anything, so it appears that he is just wanting attention because mommy took him off the support,
> 
> notice how he denies everything then provides nothing that actually supports or contributes to the thread
> :soap:
> 
> its not that your overclocks or scores are bad, i remember when you first got in to this thread that you you had all of these claims and we had to fight with you to stop posting them cause they where leading people down the wrong path as it was not helping new comers overclock.. Like I said you have gotten better than that.
> 
> As for the GPU, GLAD you are happy, the only reason why I posted so bluntly is that the wording used, to most of the world was construed as being that the 970 as brand new it is the top notch card that beats all AMD, and so on, I said what I said to get others also talking about it and proving that hey, your brand new card is still getting beat by a year old card.
> 
> again I am glad yo uare happy with your purchase however the way you say things and come across is definately looks like you want to be the top by just buying things. if that is your prerogative then fine, just be prepared for people like me to question and be blunt about it.
> 
> I do call it out and say it how it is, Its extremely funny how I get called a troll when the entire time for over a year I have been saying the same thing and been proven right when I say it. I know that I don't know everything however when I am wrong someone chimes in we discuss it and we learn things..
> 
> So in conclusion, we have a troll today, which I am now ignoring as the pook as not contributed anything beneficial to this thread, you,well Hurricane you seem like a good person however I still opt to put the facts down instead of the let half information lead peeple astray
> 
> and your little rolleys smiley is what made me post what I posted. if you don't want a reaction that is negative then don't instigate one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright, alright i get your point.
> 
> Still i think its a matter of how you interpret my posts because the enthusiasm is written all over it.
> 
> According to benchmarks it beats the R9 290X. Look at these benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same results in the benchmarks shown, i played metro 2033 and last light on it and as you can see i get the same scores as the benchmarks.
> 
> Its not bashing on AMD but i am not impressed with them because they have an 512 memory bus and pulling a silly amount of watts while my 970 only has half of the memory bus and draws more than half the power and have better performance.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not like that, the GTX 780 was the best card for a couple of months almost a year when AMD came up with the R9290x and it supposed to be an Titan killer witch obviously wasn't
> 
> Nvidia already had their card and came up with the GTX 780 Ti and is still one of the best cards out there. with maxwell they did not have to focus on performance because they already have the best card, instead they focused on efficiency and low power and they succeeded in that one for sure.
> 
> Like i said, its impressive that the GTX 970 has only a bus of 256 and only pulls 150 watts and pulling these scores, you simple have to agree with that otherwise you are in denial IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> AMD focused on larger res screens as that is future proof, Im not on either side, I am just pointing out why I say why I say it.
Click to expand...











Add to the bench marks. I can cherry pick benches too


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> where does it say i'm refering to F3ERS?
> mmhmm
> Have you read this thread since conception? kuz it seems like you are popping in here causing trouble because you are bored.
> 
> You've obviously not been in many real debates, have you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are delusional if you think your card is only pulling 150 watts, does it have more then a 6 pin power connector? yes.. it draws more then 150W. do you have a Killa watt?
> 
> gtx 780 released - May 23, 2013
> 
> R9 290x relased - oct 23, 2013
> 
> 5 months.
> 
> and the 290x does beat a titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you start looking at overclock results rather then stock benches from reviews.
> 
> I can tell you first hand, real world difference between 780 ti and 290x is next to nothing. they trade blows rather equally.
> 
> at resolutions that impress me, the 970 falls behind, it is still 780 ti, 290x and the 980 in the top three.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not down playing your card it seems to score nice in canned benches and it is one heck of a boost from 660ti,
> but i will mirror what others have said, when you are already at this performance level, the very minor power saving (we are on OCN ) since wall will be balls to the wall
> is not worth the initial cost of switching, It will be quite awhile before last years cards will become obsolete


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Proof is in the pudding. If you want zero damage to your chip then please feel free to leave it in the box. The moment you power it on it degrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to the bench marks. I can cherry pick benches too


Don't be so harsh on him.
The man just seems to try to justify his buy so hard.

Have to agree on the points though.
Power consumption is nowhere near 150watts. If I remember correctly he has an msi 970 which has an 8-pin and an 6-pin. That is 150+75 watts on the leads, plus the 75 watts coming out of the pci-e slot.
Total consumption 150? Yea, right.

And 512-bits interface pwns at higher res. indeed.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Proof is in the pudding. If you want zero damage to your chip then please feel free to leave it in the box. The moment you power it on it degrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to the bench marks. I can cherry pick benches too


I did an benchmark and no one commented on it because it seems they are surprised i guess..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

hmmmmmm

suggestions?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211776


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hmmmmmm
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211776


I'd go Gskill, but i'm more familiar with the brand, shipping is free on them, the adatas will likely cost the same after shipping etc.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did an benchmark and no one commented on it because it seems they are surprised i guess..


Don't be so full of yourself.









I didn't even bother to look actually.
This is the thread about Vishera's after all.

I think I will settle with this, system feels the most responsive this way.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Proof is in the pudding. If you want zero damage to your chip then please feel free to leave it in the box. The moment you power it on it degrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to the bench marks. I can cherry pick benches too
> 
> 
> 
> I did an benchmark and no one commented on it because it seems they are surprised i guess..
Click to expand...

Run it again but without PhysX and ill re-install it over the weekend.

Also :http://www.overclock.net/t/1516661/gtx-9xx-vs-gtx-7xx-vs-gtx-titan-vs-r9-2xx-bench-off-thread/0_50

That should get your benching itch sorted


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Run it again but without PhysX and ill re-install it over the weekend.
> 
> Also :http://www.overclock.net/t/1516661/gtx-9xx-vs-gtx-7xx-vs-gtx-titan-vs-r9-2xx-bench-off-thread/0_50
> 
> That should get your benching itch sorted


Good post.
Will give us some more breathing room here.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hmmmmmm
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211776


Definitely G.Skill. i heard nothing but good things about them so you couldn't get wrong on those. They mostly clock very well too, this is my second G.Skill set that clocks pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hmmmmmm
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211776


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Don't be so full of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother to look actually.
> This is the thread about Vishera's after all.
> 
> I think I will settle with this, system feels the most responsive this way.


LOL Mega said that i posted picked benchmarks but didn't see my benchmark i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> hmmmmmm
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211776


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Run it again but without PhysX and ill re-install it over the weekend.
> 
> Also :http://www.overclock.net/t/1516661/gtx-9xx-vs-gtx-7xx-vs-gtx-titan-vs-r9-2xx-bench-off-thread/0_50
> 
> That should get your benching itch sorted


alright fair enough but i will do that tomorrow because i am going out drinking with some friends first









Good thread man! Thnx for that, just what i was looking for


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Don't be so full of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother to look actually.
> This is the thread about Vishera's after all.
> 
> I think I will settle with this, system feels the most responsive this way.


I stay with stock 1866 with 8-9-9-24 CR1 because in what i do i don't see much gain going any higher than 1866. I read that some games benefit from faster ram speeds but i didn't notice any difference to be honest but maybe i give it a try.

I prefer timings over speed tho because running tight timings on relative high speed ram makes windows much more snappy than high speed ram with loosen timings, i like my windows as fast as possible.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Definitely G.Skill. i heard nothing but good things about them so you couldn't get wrong on those. They mostly clock very well too, this is my second G.Skill set that clocks pretty good.
> 
> LOL Mega said that i posted picked benchmarks but didn't see my benchmark i guess.
> 
> alright fair enough but i will do that tomorrow because i am going out drinking with some friends first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thread man! Thnx for that, just what i was looking for


I actually think he was talking about the reviews you posted that were on YouTube.
Those guys mostly cherry pick their scores.


----------



## V-R021

Hi guys..i just finish my test on IBT AVX - Very High on a small oc i gues..right now im use the enermax ETS T40, im planning to get a better cooler since last couple day i just bough the new case ( better air flow then my last case ), and wondering what is the right cooling should i put on the rig in order to replace the enermax ( looks like a better cooler will do a better temp i guess ), the budget should max on $100 and i prefer air cooler, thanks for any suggestion guys.

this is the screen shoot i just finish today.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> Hi guys..i just finish my test on IBT AVX - Very High on a small oc i gues..right now im use the enermax ETS T40, im planning to get a better cooler since last couple day i just bough the new case ( better air flow then my last case ), and wondering what is the right cooling should i put on the rig in order to replace the enermax ( looks like a better cooler will do a better temp i guess ), the budget should max on $100 and i prefer air cooler, thanks for any suggestion guys.
> 
> this is the screen shoot i just finish today.


An H100i

as for just air cooler, umm you are looking at the bigger dual towers... more bang for your buck with an AOI


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> Hi guys..i just finish my test on IBT AVX - Very High on a small oc i gues..right now im use the enermax ETS T40, im planning to get a better cooler since last couple day i just bough the new case ( better air flow then my last case ), and wondering what is the right cooling should i put on the rig in order to replace the enermax ( looks like a better cooler will do a better temp i guess ), the budget should max on $100 and i prefer air cooler, thanks for any suggestion guys.
> 
> this is the screen shoot i just finish today.


I agree with Fears.

Don't know how prices and availability are where you live, but you can look into a Swiftech h220.
But you really need to ask yourself what you would like to achieve.

If you spend like 100 bucks you will most likely be limited to a 4.7-4.8ghz overclock.
Is that worth it to you? Then go for it.


----------



## CravinR1

I just noticed a 8320 is about the same cost as a i3. So why do people not see that AMD is the ultimate bang for buck cpu at present.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just noticed a 8320 is about the same cost as a i3. So why do people not see that AMD is the ultimate bang for buck cpu at present.


there are a lopt of people that don't know better, and a lot of fanboys, think about how many people think the 83xx series is just like an i3 in performance...... (when its not)


----------



## CravinR1

Even vs a i5 the 8320 is close yet 80+ cheaper. Which means only costs 40% as much.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Even vs a i5 the 8320 is close yet 80+ cheaper. Which means only costs 40% as much.


spread the word I am not arguing, just answering your question lol


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just noticed a 8320 is about the same cost as a i3. So why do people not see that AMD is the ultimate bang for buck cpu at present.


If you care about power consumption and tend to play poorly ported/poorly threaded games like Skyrim only, then it *might* be a good idea to get a i3.



you really got to cherry pick the games and benchmarks but 1/10 times the i3 is better ... until you learn to OC the 8320.


----------



## V-R021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I agree with Fears.
> 
> Don't know how prices and availability are where you live, but you can look into a Swiftech h220.
> But you really need to ask yourself what you would like to achieve.
> 
> If you spend like 100 bucks you will most likely be limited to a 4.7-4.8ghz overclock.
> Is that worth it to you? Then go for it.


well that's really expensive for extra 300 - 400 speed bump i can get..but i'm sure the temp will really low for $100 cooler..ill try to get 4.7ghz on my enermax..if the temp going crazy then i start to find the another cooler on this week, i saw the Noctua nh-d14 at my place its more cheap then the H100i..and i can not find any Swiftech product at my local seller ..i will have a second looks on this week..thanks again guys..sure this community help me much..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> well that's really expensive for extra 300 - 400 speed bump i can get..but i'm sure the temp will really low for $100 cooler..ill try to get 4.7ghz on my enermax..if the temp going crazy then i start to find the another cooler on this week, i saw the Noctua nh-d14 at my place its more cheap then the H100i..and i can not find any Swiftech product at my local seller ..i will have a second looks on this week..thanks again guys..sure this community help me much..


thats why I suggested the H100i at least then you may have a chance to hit 5.0 for the same price.. its just an AIO cooler though


----------



## V-R021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats why I suggested the H100i at least then you may have a chance to hit 5.0 for the same price.. its just an AIO cooler though


the H100i is really good..but i like how air blow the vrm when i use air cooler, it help chill the vrm a bit..but i will get the H100i or H105 if there is no good air cooler available at my place..thanks


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> the H100i is really good..but i like how air blow the vrm when i use air cooler, it help chill the vrm a bit..but i will get the H100i or H105 if there is no good air cooler available at my place..thanks


Stick some cheap fans on the VRMs


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V-R021*
> 
> the H100i is really good..but i like how air blow the vrm when i use air cooler, it help chill the vrm a bit..but i will get the H100i or H105 if there is no good air cooler available at my place..thanks


With your case it should still blow across the board pretty well


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just noticed a 8320 is about the same cost as a i3. So why do people not see that AMD is the ultimate bang for buck cpu at present.
> 
> 
> 
> If you care about power consumption and tend to play poorly ported/poorly threaded games like Skyrim only, then it *might* be a good idea to get a i3.
> 
> 
> 
> you really got to cherry pick the games and benchmarks but 1/10 times the i3 is better ... until you learn to OC the 8320.
Click to expand...

I've went out of my way to try to find games that I can't average 60 fps on with my 8350/7970 rig. So far the only 2 that I've found are the Arma 3 beta and FSX. Yes I've tried skyrim, planetside2,SC heart of the swarm. Max settings 1900x1200 .


----------



## The Pook

That benchmark was done on a lower end GPU than yours, that's why you got better results. I get 60+ FPS on Skyrim too on my gaming PC with a 8320.

My argument wasn't that the i3 was a better choice if you play Skyrim/GTA 4/bad ports, I just wanted to point out a stock i3 can occasionally hang with the 8320/8350 *if* you don't OC.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> That benchmark was done on a lower end GPU than yours, that's why you got better results. I get 60+ FPS on Skyrim too on my gaming PC with a 8320.
> 
> My argument wasn't that the i3 was a better choice if you play Skyrim/GTA 4/bad ports, I just wanted to point out a stock i3 can occasionally hang with the 8320/8350 *if* you don't OC.


Yeah , I was just making the point that there are very few instances where someone gaming at 1900x1200 will have problems averaging 60 fps on a rig like mine with a decent OC.

Many times the scenarios many people point to showing Vishera's disadvantage are so unrealistic that they aren't really very representitive of actual gameplay. Dropping the res to 1024x768 and spawning 20,000 units in an effort to make a point seems kind of silly to me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yeah , I was just making the point that there are very few instances where someone gaming at 1900x1200 will have problems averaging 60 fps on a rig like mine with a decent OC.
> 
> Many times the scenarios many people point to showing Vishera's disadvantage are so unrealistic that they aren't really very representitive of actual gameplay. Dropping the res to 1024x768 and spawning 20,000 units in an effort to make a point seems kind of silly to me.


I run lower resolutions because of my vision which is why I rarely get below 100fps... when I upgrade gpu next I will also get a much better display so higher resolutions will be easier for me to see.... I've gamed on a few i5's and an i7 before and I wasn't really all that impressed... for the money spent I get same performance or at least no noticeable difference in the games I played...imo anything over 60 fps is gravy


----------



## Mega Man

@hurricane28nope i just dont care nothing will change your mind, just like when we pwned your 660s you still kept up with the " better perf. less power. better results" lines even when proven wrong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Definitely G.Skill. i heard nothing but good things about them so you couldn't get wrong on those. They mostly clock very well too, this is my second G.Skill set that clocks pretty good.
> 
> LOL Mega said that i posted picked benchmarks but didn't see my benchmark i guess.
> 
> alright fair enough but i will do that tomorrow because i am going out drinking with some friends first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thread man! Thnx for that, just what i was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think he was talking about the reviews you posted that were on YouTube.
> Those guys mostly cherry pick their scores.
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yeah , I was just making the point that there are very few instances where someone gaming at 1900x1200 will have problems averaging 60 fps on a rig like mine with a decent OC.
> 
> Many times the scenarios many people point to showing Vishera's disadvantage are so unrealistic that they aren't really very representitive of actual gameplay. Dropping the res to 1024x768 and spawning 20,000 units in an effort to make a point seems kind of silly to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I run lower resolutions because of my vision which is why I rarely get below 100fps... when I upgrade gpu next I will also get a much better display so higher resolutions will be easier for me to see.... I've gamed on a few i5's and an i7 before and I wasn't really all that impressed... for the money spent I get same performance or at least no noticeable difference in the games I played...imo anything over 60 fps is gravy
Click to expand...

Agreed -Expensive gravy at that, lol


----------



## mus1mus

seems like you guys did have a good party a while ago.

Naah, I still believe.

970 < 290
i3 < i5 < FX Octas.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just noticed a 8320 is about the same cost as a i3. So why do people not see that AMD is the ultimate bang for buck cpu at present.


As long as we see it, right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I run lower resolutions because of my vision which is why I rarely get below 100fps... when I upgrade gpu next I will also get a much better display so higher resolutions will be easier for me to see.... I've gamed on a few i5's and an i7 before and I wasn't really all that impressed... for the money spent I get same performance or at least no noticeable difference in the games I played...imo anything over 60 fps is gravy


True.
It's been said before: put your money where it belongs, spend hard on the gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> seems like you guys did have a good party a while ago.
> 
> Naah, I still believe.
> 
> 970 < 290
> i3 < i5 < FX Octas.


When the i5 joins it really comes down to which games you play IMO.
Single thread is just plain better with the i5.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I stay with stock 1866 with 8-9-9-24 CR1 because in what i do i don't see much gain going any higher than 1866. I read that some games benefit from faster ram speeds but i didn't notice any difference to be honest but maybe i give it a try.
> 
> I prefer timings over speed tho because running tight timings on relative high speed ram makes windows much more snappy than high speed ram with loosen timings, i like my windows as fast as possible.


Care to post aida64 ram bench?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @hurricane28nope i just dont care nothing will change your mind, just like when we pwned your 660s you still kept up with the " better perf. less power. better results" lines even when proven wrong
> yep


lol change my mind on what man? My card costs 350 euro's i sold my 6660Ti for 140 euro so for 210 euro's i more than doubled my performance on graphics at stock its drawing less power +-50 watt its not much but its there.

its in the top 5 cards in benches and real performance, i already beat an GTX Titan in 3Dmark i also scored higher in 3Dmark than GTX 780Ti and R9290X every reviewer says the same thing as me that this is one heck of a card for the price point.

Its not that i am full of myself whatsoever but its just an fact because i benched metro LL and i get the same exact performance like in the reviews..

Also this card is not made in mind to beat the R9 290, 290x because they already done that part with the 780Ti and again with the 980 and even with some benchmarks and games my 970 beats the 290x. Maxwell is more focused on power consumption and other technology because they already beaten the highest end card from AMD and now there are not one but 3 cards that are faster than the highest end card from AMD so they are behind and even IF AMD comes with a new card Nvidia has already the answer because like i said before they are ahead of the game.

I don't say that the 290X is slow whatsoever because that would be stupid but the reverence card needs to be in 'uber mode' in order to keep up with even the 780 and that card was basically 'relaxing' so while the 290x needs 'uber mode' in other words running fast, the 780 is relaxing and have the same scores if not better. So IMO AMD made an complete freck up with the R9 290x reverence card.

I don't want to start a war or whatever but its just a plain fact that Nvidia is ahead of the game, end of story.

This guy will explain this matter way better than i do:

In this article they claim that the 970 and the 980 are the fastest GPU's on the planet: http://game24.nvidia.com/maxwell/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Care to post aida64 ram bench?


sure, i don't have AIDA64 installed now but i have some older benchmarks for you.




















these ar all my AIDA64 scores, i will post an up to date score when i have the time and installed AIDA64.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Spoiler tag please......not fun scrolling on mobile


----------



## mus1mus

Ouch!.

Felt that sarge!


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @hurricane28nope i just dont care nothing will change your mind, just like when we pwned your 660s you still kept up with the " better perf. less power. better results" lines even when proven wrong
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> lol change my mind on what man? My card costs 350 euro's i sold my 6660Ti for 140 euro so for 210 euro's i more than doubled my performance on graphics at stock its drawing less power +-50 watt its not much but its there.
> 
> its in the top 5 cards in benches and real performance, i already beat an GTX Titan in 3Dmark i also scored higher in 3Dmark than GTX 780Ti and R9290X every reviewer says the same thing as me that this is one heck of a card for the price point.
> 
> Its not that i am full of myself whatsoever but its just an fact because i benched metro LL and i get the same exact performance like in the reviews..
> 
> Also this card is not made in mind to beat the R9 290, 290x because they already done that part with the 780Ti and again with the 980 and even with some benchmarks and games my 970 beats the 290x. Maxwell is more focused on power consumption and other technology because they already beaten the highest end card from AMD and now there are not one but 3 cards that are faster than the highest end card from AMD so they are behind and even IF AMD comes with a new card Nvidia has already the answer because like i said before they are ahead of the game.
> 
> I don't say that the 290X is slow whatsoever because that would be stupid but the reverence card needs to be in 'uber mode' in order to keep up with even the 780 and that card was basically 'relaxing' so while the 290x needs 'uber mode' in other words running fast, the 780 is relaxing and have the same scores if not better. So IMO AMD made an complete freck up with the R9 290x reverence card.
> 
> I don't want to start a war or whatever but its just a plain fact that Nvidia is ahead of the game, end of story.
> 
> This guy will explain this matter way better than i do:
> 
> In this article they claim that the 970 and the 980 are the fastest GPU's on the planet: http://game24.nvidia.com/maxwell/
Click to expand...





thanks i need to laugh that hard, it was indeed a great joke


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> thanks i need to laugh that hard, it was indeed a great joke


Let the men live in his dream and be happy about it.









But he is indeed a bit stubborn. Only a bit.


----------



## Mega Man

he will get it eventually, remember the 5ghz on h100 that he MUST get


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

New ram that will get swapped over to another rig once I get the Trident 2600 once that are in shipping now,

not bad for everything stock only paid 65usd (found a deal)


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he will get it eventually, remember the 5ghz on h100 that he MUST get


Because you know, the silicon lottery is a myth and all...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Spoiler tag please......not fun scrolling on mobile


Ye sorry about that, i forgot to do an spoiler. I know its not fun scrolling on mobile lol didnt think about it.

But honestly, i did run the metro LL benchmark and curious what you think of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Spoiler tag please......not fun scrolling on mobile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he will get it eventually, remember the 5ghz on h100 that he MUST get


What are you talking about dude? I did run 5Ghz on my H100i... not sure what you want to start here but the chip i have now is an way better clocker and i can run it at 5Ghz any time all day long.. i even provided proof of that too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Spoiler tag please......not fun scrolling on mobile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Let the men live in his dream and be happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he is indeed a bit stubborn. Only a bit.


lol yeah i am stubborn indeed i am not going to argue the point with you.

Anyway, did the benchmarks i posted earlier help you? I think i have pretty nice ram.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Spoiler tag please......not fun scrolling on mobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ye sorry about that, i forgot to do an spoiler. I know its not fun scrolling on mobile lol didnt think about it.
> 
> But honestly, i did run the metro LL benchmark and curious what you think of it.
> .
Click to expand...

I don't know what to think until you run it without PhysX tbh


----------



## hurricane28

This is my latest AIDA64 memory benchmark btw.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't know what to think until you run it without PhysX tbh


Oh yeah sorry, you asked me to run it without physX i am going to do that now.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know why you want me to run it without physX because that is the way its meant to be played but alright here are my scores without physX:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *I don't know why you want me to run it without physX* because that is the way its meant to be played but alright here are my scores without physX:


If you don't know why then i really don't have any words for you.

And what settings did you use?

Res/AF/Tess etc......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you don't know why then i really don't have any words for you.
> 
> And what settings did you use?
> 
> Res/AF/Tess etc......


As you can see there is no difference between physX on or off.. in fact, i get higher scores when disabled so no advantage there. I know why you want me to turn it off but that would not be real benchmark because i game with physX on.

I have the same settings as before.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you don't know why then i really don't have any words for you.
> 
> And what settings did you use?
> 
> Res/AF/Tess etc......
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is no difference between physX on or off.. in fact, i get higher scores when disabled so no advantage there. I know why you want me to turn it off but that would not be real benchmark because i game with physX on.
> 
> I have the same settings as before.
Click to expand...


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> As you can see there is no difference between physX on or off.. in fact, i get higher scores when disabled so no advantage there. I know why you want me to turn it off but that would not be real benchmark because i game with physX on.
> 
> I have the same settings as before.


I think the idea was to compare performance between cards, to do that you need a controlled test. If at all possible try to match settings. Physx is Nvidia specific and is not optimized for any other hardware. So if someone runs with Physx on AMD gpus they will get about 10 fps. Do you think that would be a fair benchmark comparison? If you were benching against a 780ti or any other Nvidia gpu then you could use Physx.......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*


Instead of actually providing an counter benchmark you present me with this







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I think the idea was to compare performance between cards, to do that you need a controlled test. If at all possible try to match settings. Physx is Nvidia specific and is not optimized for any other hardware. So if someone runs with Physx on AMD gpus they will get about 10 fps. Do you think that would be a fair benchmark comparison? If you were benching against a 780ti or any other Nvidia gpu then you could use Physx.......


Oh really? You didn't think i know that? Why do you think i buy Nvidia int he first place...? AMD lacks physX and that is one reason it behind Nvidia. I mean, my GTX 970 is not even their highest end card and it beats the best card of AMD, the 980 simply destroys everything..

I posted an review of AMD graphics card that is provided by TTL and he is one of the best reviewers Ive ever seen and is unbiased, he is just strait to the point and explains why.
this is the last thing i posted about it because some people want to debate and debate until the cows come home and still there is no point in doing it because they are always right no matter how much proof you provide.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye sorry about that, i forgot to do an spoiler. I know its not fun scrolling on mobile lol didnt think about it.
> 
> But honestly, i did run the metro LL benchmark and curious what you think of it.
> 
> What are you talking about dude? I did run 5Ghz on my H100i... not sure what you want to start here but the chip i have now is an way better clocker and i can run it at 5Ghz any time all day long.. i even provided proof of that too.
> 
> lol yeah i am stubborn indeed i am not going to argue the point with you.
> 
> Anyway, did the benchmarks i posted earlier help you? I think i have pretty nice ram.


Haven't had the time to test and compare but your scores look ok indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is my latest AIDA64 memory benchmark btw.


Won't your ram run 1T at 1866?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Instead of actually providing an counter benchmark you present me with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Oh really? You didn't think i know that? Why do you think i buy Nvidia int he first place...? AMD lacks physX and that is one reason it behind Nvidia. I mean, my GTX 970 is not even their highest end card and it beats the best card of AMD, the 980 simply destroys everything..
> 
> I posted an review of AMD graphics card that is provided by TTL and he is one of the best reviewers Ive ever seen and is unbiased, he is just strait to the point and explains why.
> this is the last thing i posted about it because some people want to debate and debate until the cows come home and still there is no point in doing it because they are always right no matter how much proof you provide.


I keep laughing about your discussions.

Blaming people that they always say that they are right even if proven otherwise. While you never do that?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> I keep laughing about your discussions.
> 
> Blaming people that they always say that they are right even if proven otherwise. While you never do that? doh.gif


Yeah, i thought maybe i could talk to him logically. Looks like that's not possible. No worries though that was my last post talking to him. I've dealt with to many closed minded people on this subject to loose sleep over it. Time to move on.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of actually providing an counter benchmark you present me with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I think the idea was to compare performance between cards, to do that you need a controlled test. If at all possible try to match settings. Physx is Nvidia specific and is not optimized for any other hardware. So if someone runs with Physx on AMD gpus they will get about 10 fps. Do you think that would be a fair benchmark comparison? If you were benching against a 780ti or any other Nvidia gpu then you could use Physx.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? You didn't think i know that? Why do you think i buy Nvidia int he first place...? AMD lacks physX and that is one reason it behind Nvidia. I mean, my GTX 970 is not even their highest end card and it beats the best card of AMD, the 980 simply destroys everything..
> 
> I posted an review of AMD graphics card that is provided by TTL and he is one of the best reviewers Ive ever seen and is unbiased, he is just strait to the point and explains why.
> this is the last thing i posted about it because some people want to debate and debate until the cows come home and still there is no point in doing it because they are always right no matter how much proof you provide.
Click to expand...

Ok......do you know how PhysX is done if you don't have an Nvidia GPU?

When you know that you will know the reason i asked for it off.

I'm quite happy to bench just about any game other than Metro tbh, Tomb Raider, any Batman games, Grid 2...Hell, even War Thunder but not Metro.

Results for it are usually so damn inconsistent for me it's silly.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4261069

almost cracking 10,000 3dm score on my daily overclocks.

sweet


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4261069
> 
> almost cracking 10,000 3dm score on my daily overclocks.
> 
> sweet


That's a nice score man, congrats


----------



## MrPerforations

ok, so what's wrong with these pictures please?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ok, so what's wrong with these pictures please?


Maxxmem , that's all that needs to be said. Most inconsistent benchmarking tool I've used








EDIT:
My "world record"







lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haven't had the time to test and compare but your scores look ok indeed.
> Won't your ram run 1T at 1866?
> I keep laughing about your discussions.
> 
> Blaming people that they always say that they are right even if proven otherwise. While you never do that?


Thnx man, oh yes my ram can easily run CR1 i see that i didn't set that in the bios, thnx for reminding me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haven't had the time to test and compare but your scores look ok indeed.
> Won't your ram run 1T at 1866?
> I keep laughing about your discussions.
> 
> Blaming people that they always say that they are right even if proven otherwise. While you never do that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ok......do you know how PhysX is done if you don't have an Nvidia GPU?
> 
> When you know that you will know the reason i asked for it off.
> 
> I'm quite happy to bench just about any game other than Metro tbh, Tomb Raider, any Batman games, Grid 2...Hell, even War Thunder but not Metro.
> 
> Results for it are usually so damn inconsistent for me it's silly.


Yes i know that... thats why i run it without physX specially for you









Yeah sure, whats the next excuse lol? first i cherry picked my benchmarks, than i run metro LL for you just like you wanted and now its not consistent..?


----------



## MrPerforations

I agree with you, every test on the memory write, the 8350 is 6000ish and everyone test on the 8120 was 9000ish, same system, just the cpu has changed.
bit like when there was a post about how the 83xx would score better in cinebench, they got 6.85, truth is its the same score as the 8120 which is 6.58 on mine. there is no improvement, and if that test is right, its worse ?

and Sorkin, your total memory score is worse than an 8120 at 4ghz?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4261069
> 
> almost cracking 10,000 3dm score on my daily overclocks.
> 
> sweet


Nice score you got there. What is the max you can get out of that card? ?My P score is 13549 witch i posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello Hurricane,
that's a £500 780ti with fx 8350 at 4.7ghz?
this is a £200 280x with stock 8350.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1467918

that's score must be wrong?

might be worth a try with the cpu at stock?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I agree with you, every test on the memory write, the 8350 is 6000ish and everyone test on the 8120 was 9000ish, same system, just the cpu has changed.
> bit like when there was a post about how the 83xx would score better in cinebench, they got 6.85, truth is its the same score as the 8120 which is 6.58 on mine. there is no improvement, and if that test is right, its worse ?
> 
> and Sorkin, your total memory score is worse than an 8120 at 4ghz?


Yes , but the Maxxmem marks score is 1072 which at the time I ran it , would was an all class world record IIRC lol ( i submitted it without even really looking at other scores and it came back with an instant gold cup, so I knew it was bugged and deleted my submission)

Here is nice , unbugged Maxxmem score


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ok......do you know how PhysX is done if you don't have an Nvidia GPU?
> 
> When you know that you will know the reason i asked for it off.
> 
> I'm quite happy to bench just about any game other than Metro tbh, Tomb Raider, any Batman games, Grid 2...Hell, even War Thunder but not Metro.
> 
> Results for it are usually so damn inconsistent for me it's silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i know that... thats why i run it without physX specially for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, whats the next excuse lol? first i cherry picked my benchmarks, than i run metro LL for you just like you wanted and now its not consistent..?
Click to expand...

Sigh.....very well then



Happy now?


----------



## Mega Man

that cant be right.... the 970 pwns all


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that cant be right.... the 970 pwns all


So i heard.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello Hurricane,
> that's a £500 780ti with fx 8350 at 4.7ghz?
> this is a £200 280x with stock 8350.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1467918
> 
> that's score must be wrong?
> 
> might be worth a try with the cpu at stock?


16k graphics? thats gatta be a bug

i think that's a little high for custom drivers and custom bios.

i've seen golden 7970's rival my 780 ti's score.

@ hurricane with this bios highest i've pushed it was 1347mhz ish on core, and 1920(7680) on memory.
however that run was artifact-ed to all hell.. All my benchmarks are max stable with no artifacts I'm not that big into bench-marking

I"ve not done 3dm11 on these tweaks yet, I might break p14000 if i can get the Vram to loosen its timings @ 1930+


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that cant be right.... the 970 pwns all


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

wait isn't that a r9 290?


----------



## Mega Man

wow your right


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8796098

inching my way there


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8796098
> 
> inching my way there


you can do eet

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7974302

Well looks like This is the fastest that the Patriot RAM will get, not bad, pretty cool how I remembered my voltages and was able to just key them in for my overclock.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4263745

^









can't wait to get my 2600 Tridents now, I think they have a lower latency + higher frequency, top temp on this run was 74c for anyone that wants to know top socket 64c

F3ERS is back baby!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, oh yes my ram can easily run CR1 i see that i didn't set that in the bios, thnx for reminding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i know that... thats why i run it without physX specially for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, whats the next excuse lol? first i cherry picked my benchmarks, than i run metro LL for you just like you wanted and now its not consistent..?


Can it easily do 1T?
Sounds like it can do even more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello Hurricane,
> that's a £500 780ti with fx 8350 at 4.7ghz?
> this is a £200 280x with stock 8350.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1467918
> 
> that's score must be wrong?
> 
> might be worth a try with the cpu at stock?


That can't be right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sigh.....very well then
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?


Was that cherry picked?










You almost averaged his max fps.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello Hurricane,
> that's a £500 780ti with fx 8350 at 4.7ghz?
> this is a £200 280x with stock 8350.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1467918
> 
> that's score must be wrong?
> 
> might be worth a try with the cpu at stock?


Kinda high score with an R9 280x don't you think? Those scores are a bug i think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello Hurricane,
> that's a £500 780ti with fx 8350 at 4.7ghz?
> this is a £200 280x with stock 8350.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1467918
> 
> that's score must be wrong?
> 
> might be worth a try with the cpu at stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sigh.....very well then
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?


Not really, its kinda disappointing because i thought i get my ass kicked. I even run max tessellation and you turned it off, there must be something wrong IMO that R9 290 can do better i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello Hurricane,
> that's a £500 780ti with fx 8350 at 4.7ghz?
> this is a £200 280x with stock 8350.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1467918
> 
> that's score must be wrong?
> 
> might be worth a try with the cpu at stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can it easily do 1T?
> Sounds like it can do even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right.
> Was that cherry picked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You almost averaged his max fps.


Yes it can do a lot more, i even run it at 2500 1T 90NS for a while, can't remember the timings tho. but like i said before, i didn't notice much performance gain going from 1866 to 2400MHz, it must be the timings that cancel the speed out i guess. Maybe some games benefit from faster ram speed but its not an APU so its not going to be much and in my opinion not worth the hassle to overclock the ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8796098
> 
> inching my way there


Come on, you can do better with that 780TI


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Come on, you can do better with that 780TI ]


Can you put your score up like this :



Then we can see all the details, Thanks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sigh.....very well then
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, its kinda disappointing because i thought i get my ass kicked. *I even run max tessellation* and you turned it off, there must be something wrong IMO that R9 290 can do better i guess.
Click to expand...



That is your run from before, you told me you used the same settings just disabled PhysX,

Pretty sure that says Tessellation ain't supported which meant that i should turn it off for my run.


----------



## gertruude

@hurricane28

this is my run with my crappy [email protected], ya not that far ahead with the cost involved







same settings as u


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> this is my run with my crappy [email protected], ya not that far ahead with the cost involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same settings as u


your minimums were really good for that card
... @Bilko I see what you mean by inconsistent those minimums were vastly different in consecutive runs....I should run this on my 760gtx stock to see how it stacks up... but I'm scared I'll have to force myself into debt to buy a new card when it's done lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> That is your run from before, you told me you used the same settings just disabled PhysX,
> 
> Pretty sure that says Tessellation ain't supported which meant that i should turn it off for my run.


Yep you're right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> That is your run from before, you told me you used the same settings just disabled PhysX,
> 
> Pretty sure that says Tessellation ain't supported which meant that i should turn it off for my run.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> this is my run with my crappy [email protected], ya not that far ahead with the cost involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same settings as u


Are you seriously saying that you get those frames with only an 7950? You must be joking


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep you're right.
> 
> Are you seriously saying that you get those frames with only an 7950? You must be joking


joking? lol why would i joke









heres one i got with af x4


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> joking? lol why would i joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one i got with af x4


what clocks is your swimming 7950 at? Also it just occurred to me I don't think my monitor supports that res...I'll try it anyway worst that can happen is error "you're an idiot for trying to run this benchmark" lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> what clocks is your swimming 7950 at? Also it just occurred to me I don't think my monitor supports that res...I'll try it anyway worst that can happen is error "you're an idiot for trying to run this benchmark" lol


stock is 925/1250

tried overclocking for that benchmark but i was getting worse scores lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> joking? lol why would i joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one i got with af x4


Because... IDK lol your scores seems a bit high for that card. But congrats







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> joking? lol why would i joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one i got with af x4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> stock is 925/1250
> 
> tried overclocking for that benchmark but i was getting worse scores lol


I noticed the same when i overclock my card. I think this benchmark is not that great and its buggy because there is no way that an 7950 can keep up with the highest end cards of AMD and Nvidia.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Because... IDK lol your scores seems a bit high for that card. But congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same when i overclock my card. I think this benchmark is not that great and its buggy because *there is no way that an 7950 can keep up with the highest end cards of AMD and Nvidia.*


haha









bring it on biatch


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bring it on biatch


haha, beat my firestrike and 3Dmark11 score than well talk


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha, beat my firestrike and 3Dmark11 score than well talk


its amazing ull take another benchmark thats shows a big superiority lol but u discard another saying its borked







post yer screens again

i aint gonna reach u in those because your card is double what i paid for mine







and u know it

u cant pick and choose benchmarks if u dont have a big difference

u getting worse man


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bring it on biatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, beat my firestrike and 3Dmark11 score than well talk
Click to expand...

Hurri, you need to settle a bit man......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its amazing ull take another benchmark thats shows a big superiority lol but u discard another saying its borked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post yer screens again
> 
> i aint gonna reach u in those because your card is double what i paid for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and u know it
> 
> u cant pick and choose benchmarks if u dont have a big difference
> 
> u getting worse man


^ Yup


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its amazing ull take another benchmark thats shows a big superiority lol but u discard another saying its borked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post yer screens again
> 
> i aint gonna reach u in those because your card is double what i paid for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and u know it
> 
> u cant pick and choose benchmarks if u dont have a big difference
> 
> u getting worse man


Well its kinda strange that your 7950 has almost the same scores as an R9 290 and an GTX 970 don't you think?

Yeah i know that, so according to those benchmarks there must be an bigger difference than we seen in metro LL bench right?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hurri, you need to settle a bit man......
> ^ Yup


Why settle man? I have an nice discussion about GPU's and scores.. whats wrong with that?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> stock is 925/1250
> 
> tried overclocking for that benchmark but i was getting worse scores lol


my 760gtx is the zotac amp edition so it comes overclocked to 1210 and 1500 I think...if I can run that resolution I'll take a Crack at it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my 760gtx is the zotac amp edition so it comes overclocked to 1210 and 1500 I think...if I can run that resolution I'll take a Crack at it


sweet







looking forward to your results


----------



## By-Tor

Metro LL Benchmark.. Is there a download someplace just for the bench or do you have to own the game to run it?

Thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Metro LL Benchmark.. Is there a download someplace just for the bench or do you have to own the game to run it?
> 
> Thanks


its in the game folder, ive tried seeing if theres a standalone version but i cant find one


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to your results


I work for another 4 hours so sometime after then...if my monitor won't support it I'll hdmi it to my TV lol...I'm also at 4.8 now so that might help a bit...hoping to push further but I still have one pesky little air bubble that occasionally hits the pump I can't seem to get it to stop at the res... probably because I run the pump full Monty all the time and I don't have a voltage controller


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8796098
> 
> inching my way there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, you can do better with that 780TI
Click to expand...

link to your profile score... SS is BS

also what clock?

this is 100% stable... 24/7 clocks here.. 4.7 on cpu.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha, beat my firestrike and 3Dmark11 score than well talk


Post the ones that YOU want me to beat, I will see what I can do, Especially since the cost of my rig is really less than the cost of yours.. LETS DO EET!










Oh and for the RAM speed not seeing a difference, YES if you have to raise the latency then there is a portion of where you are not going to see a difference,

To have a true overclock of ram, you need to have frequency > then the ^of latency
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> link to your profile score... SS is BS
> 
> also what clock?
> 
> this is 100% stable... 24/7 clocks here.. 4.7 on cpu.


Ok ok Look like we need to have a 3 test benchmark to put people to shame

Lets set up the rules here,

No PhysX for the nVidia cards, Now lets pick the benchmarks.. Are we doing 3dmark11 then do performancew run 1280x720 preset
3dmark Firestirke We will do extreme and have the preset for the test, no modification

3rd bench what are going to choose?

Proof? We wwil post CPUz for CPU and Memory, both timings and clocks
GPUz For the card clocks, if multiple cards are used Multiple Instances need to be open

LET THE GAMES BEGIN! now where did my EPEEN go?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its in the game folder, ive tried seeing if theres a standalone version but i cant find one


That's what I figured, but thought I would ask....

Thanks


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> That's what I figured, but thought I would ask....
> 
> Thanks


yeah it uses the assets of the game... kinda like fear benchmark did...you would think they would release one to possibly get more sales for those that are unsure how their pc would run it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha, beat my firestrike and 3Dmark11 score than well talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the ones that YOU want me to beat, I will see what I can do, Especially since the cost of my rig is really less than the cost of yours.. LETS DO EET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for the RAM speed not seeing a difference, YES if you have to raise the latency then there is a portion of where you are not going to see a difference,
> 
> To have a true overclock of ram, you need to have frequency > then the ^of latency
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> link to your profile score... SS is BS
> 
> also what clock?
> 
> this is 100% stable... 24/7 clocks here.. 4.7 on cpu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok Look like we need to have a 3 test benchmark to put people to shame
> 
> Lets set up the rules here,
> 
> No PhysX for the nVidia cards, Now lets pick the benchmarks.. Are we doing 3dmark11 then do performancew run 1280x720 preset
> 3dmark Firestirke We will do extreme and have the preset for the test, no modification
> 
> 3rd bench what are going to choose?
> 
> Proof? We wwil post CPUz for CPU and Memory, both timings and clocks
> GPUz For the card clocks, if multiple cards are used Multiple Instances need to be open
> 
> LET THE GAMES BEGIN! now where did my EPEEN go?
Click to expand...

weve seen enough 3dm and 3dm11, we already know the 900 cards really like that bench.

howbout this list..

Bioshock Infi
Tomb Raider

both have in game benchs

plus i think 3 benchs are too small of a sample size.

Heaven and Valley are almost a must.

ROG realbench. ?

Realm reborn? Maybe star swarm?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> weve seen enough 3dm and 3dm11, we already know the 900 cards really like that bench.
> 
> howbout this list..
> 
> Bioshock Infi
> Tomb Raider
> 
> both have in game benchs
> 
> plus i think 3 benchs are too small of a sample size.
> 
> Heaven and Valley are almost a must.
> 
> ROG realbench. ?
> 
> Realm reborn? Maybe star swarm?


seems good to me....would be good to get the users blending haha but will hurricane still take part knowing he'll lose?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> weve seen enough 3dm and 3dm11, we already know the 900 cards really like that bench.
> 
> howbout this list..
> 
> Bioshock Infi
> Tomb Raider
> 
> both have in game benchs
> 
> plus i think 3 benchs are too small of a sample size.
> 
> Heaven and Valley are almost a must.
> 
> ROG realbench. ?
> 
> Realm reborn? Maybe star swarm?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> seems good to me....would be good to get the users blending haha but will hurricane still take part knowing he'll lose?
Click to expand...

Sounds good, I just don't have the in game content, although I may be able to get a sample


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

had a thought half way through typing it up that it should be free benches.. so that it doesn't have the variable and curve ball of owned games.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Sounds good, I just don't have the in game content, although I may be able to get a sample


Heaven and Valley settings/presets?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Heaven and Valley settings/presets?


Extreme for heaven and extreme HD for Valley since we all have highend cards, also do we all have 1080p monitors?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Extreme for heaven and extreme HD for Valley since we all have highend cards, also do we all have 1080p monitors?


yes sir!

u using cxf? i think we should limit to 1 card haha


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> link to your profile score... SS is BS
> 
> also what clock?
> 
> this is 100% stable... 24/7 clocks here.. 4.7 on cpu.


My upper score is my gaming overclock and is rock solid, my CPU is 4.8Ghz also rock solid.

SS is BS? what do you mean with that? not sure if i understand. My boost clock is almost 1500Mhz on the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> link to your profile score... SS is BS
> 
> also what clock?
> 
> this is 100% stable... 24/7 clocks here.. 4.7 on cpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Post the ones that YOU want me to beat, I will see what I can do, Especially since the cost of my rig is really less than the cost of yours.. LETS DO EET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for the RAM speed not seeing a difference, YES if you have to raise the latency then there is a portion of where you are not going to see a difference,
> 
> To have a true overclock of ram, you need to have frequency > then the ^of latency
> Ok ok Look like we need to have a 3 test benchmark to put people to shame
> 
> Lets set up the rules here,
> 
> No PhysX for the nVidia cards, Now lets pick the benchmarks.. Are we doing 3dmark11 then do performancew run 1280x720 preset
> 3dmark Firestirke We will do extreme and have the preset for the test, no modification
> 
> 3rd bench what are going to choose?
> 
> Proof? We wwil post CPUz for CPU and Memory, both timings and clocks
> GPUz For the card clocks, if multiple cards are used Multiple Instances need to be open
> 
> LET THE GAMES BEGIN! now where did my EPEEN go?


What ever you want to bench man







I have Firestrike, 3Dmark11, Metro last light, bioshock, Crysis 3, Farcry 3 you name it and lets have some fun


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Extreme for heaven and extreme HD for Valley since we all have highend cards, also do we all have 1080p monitors?


Yep i have 1080p monitor, i need to download heaven tho. what is the newest?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Heaven and Valley settings/presets?
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme for heaven and extreme HD for Valley since we all have highend cards, also do we all have 1080p monitors?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Sounds good, I just don't have the in game content, although I may be able to get a sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven and Valley settings/presets?
Click to expand...

?

*ahem* http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Benchmarking/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Extreme for heaven and extreme HD for Valley since we all have highend cards, also do we all have 1080p monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i have 1080p monitor, i need to download heaven tho. what is the newest?
Click to expand...

I'd suggest everyone involved dl it from here http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard
to keep things fair


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes sir!
> 
> u using cxf? i think we should limit to 1 card haha


I would be fine for that, however what does everyone have, I was thinking going for price points since at this time has the upper tier and 2x 280x are about 50ish more than a 770ti

Oh you only have a single 7950 ok, I can run two sets, as the entire point that I want to prove is that all the claims that have been going need to have proof behind them


----------



## Red1776

BWAHAHAHA...

This was the 4 x 7970...



wait until you see the



4 x R290X results










I have not ran 'Realm' in a very long time, I think It had driver issues at the time


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> BWAHAHAHA...
> 
> This was the 4 x 7970...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x R290X results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ran 'Realm' in a very long time, I think It had driver issues at the time
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i think hurricane has just shat his pants


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

reserved for bench settings




?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think hurricane has just shat his pants


LOL you're funny guy









Why should i **** my pants? He is always running quadfire and will always beat single cards.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why settle man? I have an nice discussion about GPU's and scores.. whats wrong with that?


3DMark 11 Performance, 4v1 us well rek u m8.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

....and there there is the likes of Red... mega and kyad..

3 tiers please....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> BWAHAHAHA...
> 
> This was the 4 x 7970...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x R290X results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ran 'Realm' in a very long time, I think It had driver issues at the time


Aww , c'mon red, put the red screw back in already










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> BWAHAHAHA...
> 
> This was the 4 x 7970...
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you see the
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x R290X results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ran 'Realm' in a very long time, I think It had driver issues at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , c'mon red, put the red screw back in already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

hehehe, I remember when you posted that. Going to be tough to beat.

by the way, the red screw is officially in the Holodeck XI



your in trouble now!!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> BWAHAHAHA...
> 
> This was the 4 x 7970...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x R290X results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ran 'Realm' in a very long time, I think It had driver issues at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , c'mon red, put the red screw back in already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

eh wut?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Metro LL although a TWIMTBP title, somehow seems to run slightly better on AMD cards. A bit like Bioshock Infinite which is GE but with DDoF on it seems to favor nvidia. I have them both and would bench them If my system was ready . I am on the fence with the video card. Was almost set on the 970 but this thread plus the fact that I play or gonna be playing almost all the mantle games makes me look towars the 290. Still a mighty GPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> BWAHAHAHA...
> 
> This was the 4 x 7970...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x R290X results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ran 'Realm' in a very long time, I think It had driver issues at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , c'mon red, put the red screw back in already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh wut?
Click to expand...

Memory tweaks







( and TWO red screws)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> reserved for bench settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Are we set? or should we add more?


----------



## hurricane28

hm something is off here, i noticed that my motherboard is playing up again... argg i had some issues before in other benches and now this.

I have boot issues and shut down issues again... not sure what is causing this tho but i am sure going to return this giga crap and get myself an Asus or an MSI board, Ive had it with hardware failure..


----------



## MrPerforations

that bench is outa date... u want 4


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> reserved for bench settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we set? or should we add more?
Click to expand...

With star swarm DX11 should be done as well as mantle if it is an option. (when i get around to my 290x if i'm not too lazy, i'll likely do DX11 kuz mantle drivers are buggy with the lightnings Fans )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> hm something is off here, i noticed that my motherboard is playing up again... argg i had some issues before in other benches and now this.
> 
> I have boot issues and shut down issues again... not sure what is causing this tho but i am sure going to return this giga crap and get myself an Asus or an MSI board, Ive had it with hardware failure..


they are on Version 4..


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> BWAHAHAHA...
> 
> This was the 4 x 7970...
> 
> 
> 
> wait until you see the
> 
> 
> 
> 4 x R290X results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not ran 'Realm' in a very long time, I think It had driver issues at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww , c'mon red, put the red screw back in already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh wut?
Click to expand...

Hey Flail 

Check my sig line.

I am trying to get the 'Red Screw Performance Club' movement going. A rs screw (placed correctly of course) enhances performance.

Like thus....

The AMD HPP R290X Holodeck XI build



The AMD HPP A10 7850K 'Transporter' Build





See the Red screw near the bottom edge of the MB?

.....Thats performance man!









How about Firestrike, 2013, etc? There are a lot of very interesting benches out there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Oh i know bout said screw...

i was wuting the 4M + score LOL


----------



## cssorkinman

For a short time only I have a AMD limited edition high performance screws for sale. $19.99 will bring you the power of the red screw mod to your rig ( tax, title and registration extra, your mileage may vary) . For an additional $19.99, you will receive the Enchanted AMD performance screws featuring 7th level dragon armor , trans-warp motherboard tensioning and a bonus item directly from Billy May's closet collection of failed infomercial start up's. Truly and offer you cannot refuse.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For a short time only I have a AMD limited edition high performance screws for sale. $19.99 will bring you the power of the red screw mod to your rig ( tax, title and registration extra, your mileage may vary) . For an additional $19.99, you will receive the Enchanted AMD performance screws featuring 7th level dragon armor , trans-warp motherboard tensioning and a bonus item directly from Billy May's closet collection of failed infomercial start up's. Truly and offer you cannot refuse.


 As I read that, I could hear you screaming it at me ROFL


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For a short time only I have a AMD limited edition high performance screws for sale. $19.99 will bring you the power of the red screw mod to your rig ( tax, title and registration extra, your mileage may vary) . For an additional $19.99, you will receive the Enchanted AMD performance screws featuring 7th level dragon armor , trans-warp motherboard tensioning and a bonus item directly from Billy May's closet collection of failed infomercial start up's. Truly and offer you cannot refuse.
> 
> 
> 
> As I read that, I could hear you screaming it at me ROFL
Click to expand...

Lol gonna have to hire Vince , now that Billy is gone.
There's not enough red bull in the world to get cssorkinman up to Mays level salesmanship.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> hm something is off here, i noticed that my motherboard is playing up again... argg i had some issues before in other benches and now this.
> 
> I have boot issues and shut down issues again... not sure what is causing this tho but i am sure going to return this giga crap and get myself an Asus or an MSI board, Ive had it with hardware failure..


wait didn't you just return the Sabertooth for the gigabyte because it was inferior?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For a short time only I have a AMD limited edition high performance screws for sale. $19.99 will bring you the power of the red screw mod to your rig ( tax, title and registration extra, your mileage may vary) . For an additional $19.99, you will receive the Enchanted AMD performance screws featuring 7th level dragon armor , trans-warp motherboard tensioning and a bonus item directly from Billy May's closet collection of failed infomercial start up's. Truly and offer you cannot refuse.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As I read that, I could hear you screaming it at me ROFL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol gonna have to hire Vince , now that Billy is gone.
> There's not enough red bull in the world to get cssorkinman up to Mays level salesmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wait didn't you just return the Sabertooth for the gigabyte because it was inferior?


























There is Just SOOOOO Much LOL here


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is Just SOOOOO Much LOL here


I find it hard to believe that hurricane has had issues with every board hes purchased lately is his luck that bad? I mean my luck sucks but I haven't bought two boards back to back and had that many issues... in fact I can't say I've had that many issues in 18 years of computing.... maybe I'm just hardware lucky?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ok guys, a willy waving comp!

But what about us with small toggers, I've only a R9 270X so you'll all beat me. How about "best in class"?

I managed to get in the top 5 with my set up.



But that is like for like.

Mike the Owl


----------



## cssorkinman

I tried SS bench , interesting to watch core and gpu usage with and w/o mantle.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> that bench is outa date... u want 4


so is my motherboard it seems...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wait didn't you just return the Sabertooth for the gigabyte because it was inferior?


No i didn't.. my first board the UD5 rev 1.1 died on me and that was tested in the store as well, no matter what they hang on it it simply would not boot anymore.

I called my retail store with the message that my board died, in the mean while i bought an Sabertooth just to see how well it performs and i say this again, the performance is outstanding of that board, never spoke another word of it accept for the EC sensor and the idiot place of the 8pin CPU connector.

My windows got screwed several times in the mean while and i was reading though the net and it could be that the EC sensor was broke because i was reading similar things regarding my issues.

I returned the Sabertooth because at first hand i thought the board had a lot of issues but after a long search on the net i concludes that its my Windows that played tricks on me. I got my UD5 back only its an rev 3.0 and its being all bad since the first day i got it.

At first i booted in bios to see how it works and in first hand there are not that many options to set and the mouse lags a lot in the bios too. I downloaded an fresh Windows 7ultimate X64 from windows itself and Windows is working properly ever since.

Now when i overclock at this piece of s.. motherboard i get boot issues and says that its unstable to boot at 4.8Ghz regarding the voltages i put though it. I cannot even power down my system normally and i have to put it down though pushing my power on button...

I did an sfc /scannow in Windows just to make sure there are no faults in it and there aren't.

Long story short, i am fed up with failing hardware and i want the best board out there no matter the cost. So i am again contacting my retail store about this issue i have and what are their plans to do about it because its becoming an costumed to have failing hardware from them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> so is my motherboard it seems...
> No i didn't.. my first board the UD5 rev 1.1 died on me and that was tested in the store as well, no matter what they hang on it it simply would not boot anymore.
> 
> I called my retail store with the message that my board died, in the mean while i bought an Sabertooth just to see how well it performs and i say this again, the performance is outstanding of that board, never spoke another word of it accept for the EC sensor and the idiot place of the 8pin CPU connector.
> 
> My windows got screwed several times in the mean while and i was reading though the net and it could be that the EC sensor was broke because i was reading similar things regarding my issues.
> 
> I returned the Sabertooth because at first hand i thought the board had a lot of issues but after a long search on the net i concludes that its my Windows that played tricks on me. I got my UD5 back only its an rev 3.0 and its being all bad since the first day i got it.
> 
> At first i booted in bios to see how it works and in first hand there are not that many options to set and the mouse lags a lot in the bios too. I downloaded an fresh Windows 7ultimate X64 from windows itself and Windows is working properly ever since.
> 
> Now when i overclock at this piece of s.. motherboard i get boot issues and says that its unstable to boot at 4.8Ghz regarding the voltages i put though it. I cannot even power down my system normally and i have to put it down though pushing my power on button...
> 
> I did an sfc /scannow in Windows just to make sure there are no faults in it and there aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, i am fed up with failing hardware and i want the best board out there no matter the cost. *So i am again contacting my retail store about this issue* i have and what are their plans to do about it because its becoming an costumed to have failing hardware from them.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*


hahaha i can see the humor of that, but seriously its not fun if hardware keeps failing.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hahaha i can see the humor of that, but seriously its not fun if hardware keeps failing.


The problems you had with your Saberkitty were software or O/S related, try one again but don't install A.I and run something like Aida to monitor the system. Your ES sensor problems were not related to the mobo.

Mike the Owl


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

so how does this par? left my GPUs stock


----------



## Chopper1591

Valley Extreme hd:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The problems you had with your Saberkitty were software or O/S related, try one again but don't install A.I and run something like Aida to monitor the system. Your ES sensor problems were not related to the mobo.
> 
> Mike the Owl


In my case it probable was Windows itself that causes the problem but its hard to detect if its the EC sensor as well since i don't own it anymore to test it.

The EC sensor problem does not occur with everyone i heard but what i was reading on the net, there were several people that claim to have the same problems like i had.

I did installed it without AI suite and there was no change at all. I will call them tomorrow about my problem and that i don't have faith in another Gigabyte board anymore. As a matter a fact, they don't have this board in their assortment anymore.. so that explains a lot IMO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so how does this par? left my GPUs stock


You are very close to my best Realbench score there, Nice work









http://hwbot.org/submission/2518135_sgt_bilko_realbench_v2_fx_8350_71921_points


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The problems you had with your Saberkitty were software or O/S related, try one again but don't install A.I and run something like Aida to monitor the system. Your ES sensor problems were not related to the mobo.
> 
> Mike the Owl
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it probable was Windows itself that causes the problem but its hard to detect if its the EC sensor as well since i don't own it anymore to test it.
> 
> The EC sensor problem does not occur with everyone i heard but what i was reading on the net, there were several people that claim to have the same problems like i had.
> 
> I did installed it without AI suite and there was no change at all. I will call them tomorrow about my problem and that i don't have faith in another Gigabyte board anymore. As a matter a fact, they don't have this board in their assortment anymore.. so that explains a lot IMO.
Click to expand...

Yeah, they probably sold out of them


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You are very close to my best Realbench score there, Nice work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2518135_sgt_bilko_realbench_v2_fx_8350_71921_points


yeah, now if I have my GPUs clocked.. I think ill beat you


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so how does this par? left my GPUs stock


Fwiw - done with the MOST POWERFUL NVIDIA CARD EVARRRR!! ( gt 210 lol)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw - done with the MOST POWERFUL NVIDIA CARD EVARRRR!! ( gt 210 lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ok so fast ram with tight timings and high CPU clock... gpu means nothing


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha, beat my firestrike and 3Dmark11 score than well talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the ones that YOU want me to beat, I will see what I can do, Especially since the cost of my rig is really less than the cost of yours.. LETS DO EET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for the RAM speed not seeing a difference, YES if you have to raise the latency then there is a portion of where you are not going to see a difference,
> 
> To have a true overclock of ram, you need to have frequency > then the ^of latency
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> link to your profile score... SS is BS
> 
> also what clock?
> 
> this is 100% stable... 24/7 clocks here.. 4.7 on cpu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok Look like we need to have a 3 test benchmark to put people to shame
> 
> Lets set up the rules here,
> 
> No PhysX for the nVidia cards, Now lets pick the benchmarks.. Are we doing 3dmark11 then do performancew run 1280x720 preset
> 3dmark Firestirke We will do extreme and have the preset for the test, no modification
> 
> 3rd bench what are going to choose?
> 
> Proof? We wwil post CPUz for CPU and Memory, both timings and clocks
> GPUz For the card clocks, if multiple cards are used Multiple Instances need to be open
> 
> LET THE GAMES BEGIN! now where did my EPEEN go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weve seen enough 3dm and 3dm11, we already know the 900 cards really like that bench.
> 
> howbout this list..
> 
> Bioshock Infi
> Tomb Raider
> 
> both have in game benchs
> 
> plus i think 3 benchs are too small of a sample size.
> 
> Heaven and Valley are almost a must.
> 
> ROG realbench. ?
> 
> Realm reborn? Maybe star swarm?
Click to expand...

Alrighty then,

You didn't specify settings for Tomb Raider and Bioshock so i did both top settings.

All benches are at 1080p, FX-9590 @ 4.7, 2133Mhz 10-11-11-28 and R9 290 @ 1150/1500 (not gonna use crossfire unless people want me too







)

Valley:



Heaven:


(these two say 2 cards but it's really just one)

Tomb Raider (Ultimate Settings):



Tomb Raider (Ultra Settings):



Bioshock Infinite (Both DX11 and DX11 DDOF Settings):



FF Realm Reborn (Maximum Setting):



Star Swarm (Follow/Extreme Setting):



ROG Realbench:


(Realbench uses any/all GPU's in the system so both were working in the OpenCL portion)

and of course my CPU-Z/GPU-Z:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw - done with the MOST POWERFUL NVIDIA CARD EVARRRR!! ( gt 210 lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so fast ram with tight timings and high CPU clock... gpu means nothing
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem to have a lot of weight in the final score, but if you guys want to compare open cl scores I guess you could do that .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw - done with the MOST POWERFUL NVIDIA CARD EVARRRR!! ( gt 210 lol)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so fast ram with tight timings and high CPU clock... gpu means nothing
Click to expand...

Yup, GPU means jack all in Realbench for the end score


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> so how does this par? left my GPUs stock


----------



## By-Tor

Here's my Valley runs.

Single 7950


Crossfire


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha, beat my firestrike and 3Dmark11 score than well talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the ones that YOU want me to beat, I will see what I can do, Especially since the cost of my rig is really less than the cost of yours.. LETS DO EET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and for the RAM speed not seeing a difference, YES if you have to raise the latency then there is a portion of where you are not going to see a difference,
> 
> To have a true overclock of ram, you need to have frequency > then the ^of latency
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> link to your profile score... SS is BS
> 
> also what clock?
> 
> this is 100% stable... 24/7 clocks here.. 4.7 on cpu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok Look like we need to have a 3 test benchmark to put people to shame
> 
> Lets set up the rules here,
> 
> No PhysX for the nVidia cards, Now lets pick the benchmarks.. Are we doing 3dmark11 then do performancew run 1280x720 preset
> 3dmark Firestirke We will do extreme and have the preset for the test, no modification
> 
> 3rd bench what are going to choose?
> 
> Proof? We wwil post CPUz for CPU and Memory, both timings and clocks
> GPUz For the card clocks, if multiple cards are used Multiple Instances need to be open
> 
> LET THE GAMES BEGIN! now where did my EPEEN go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weve seen enough 3dm and 3dm11, we already know the 900 cards really like that bench.
> 
> howbout this list..
> 
> Bioshock Infi
> Tomb Raider
> 
> both have in game benchs
> 
> plus i think 3 benchs are too small of a sample size.
> 
> Heaven and Valley are almost a must.
> 
> ROG realbench. ?
> 
> Realm reborn? Maybe star swarm?
Click to expand...




( see below he did say single cards ONLY, he isnt going to like what i bring to the table. just wait and watch the excuses )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think hurricane has just shat his pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you're funny guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should i **** my pants? He is always running quadfire and will always beat single cards.
Click to expand...





so single cards only ? i will enter my 83xx soon, waiting on the final 3 rads to be delivered ( yes 4x360 monstas ! )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For a short time only I have a AMD limited edition high performance screws for sale. $19.99 will bring you the power of the red screw mod to your rig ( tax, title and registration extra, your mileage may vary) . For an additional $19.99, you will receive the Enchanted AMD performance screws featuring 7th level dragon armor , trans-warp motherboard tensioning and a bonus item directly from Billy May's closet collection of failed infomercial start up's. Truly and offer you cannot refuse.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As I read that, I could hear you screaming it at me ROFL
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol gonna have to hire Vince , now that Billy is gone.
> There's not enough red bull in the world to get cssorkinman up to Mays level salesmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> wait didn't you just return the Sabertooth for the gigabyte because it was inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is Just SOOOOO Much LOL here
Click to expand...

HAHAHA


----------



## By-Tor

Heaven Runs. Would like to see some other 7950 scores..

Single 7950


Crossfire


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so with my monitor i can only do 1600 x 900 but im gonna try and hdmi to the tv which im pretty sure does the higher res at 1080p gonna hate to see those results but...heres my 720p ones lol











pretty sad...


----------



## Mega Man

in before hurr says "not fair"






Spoiler: Bioshock Inf



Per Scene Stats:
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
32.81, 153.69, 36.66, 661.11, Welcome Center
6.56, 109.92, 19.34, 148.32, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
22.10, 197.86, 95.17, 409.09, Town Center
8.04, 201.49, 73.14, 423.16, Raffle
9.03, 306.12, 105.27, 482.93, Monument Island
3.51, 311.98, 206.45, 379.58, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
82.05, 190.44, 19.34, 661.11, Overall

Elapsed Time (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS, Scene Name
0.00, 281.57, 49.96, 367.87, Welcome Center
0.50, 335.76, 264.03, 400.14, Welcome Center
1.00, 331.69, 265.51, 377.92, Welcome Center
1.50, 331.06, 251.61, 371.54, Welcome Center
2.00, 332.27, 244.53, 383.49, Welcome Center
2.51, 327.02, 260.31, 376.20, Welcome Center
3.01, 324.97, 257.06, 409.15, Welcome Center
3.51, 322.81, 236.30, 403.23, Welcome Center
4.01, 322.15, 221.23, 376.65, Welcome Center
4.51, 331.26, 236.30, 433.49, Welcome Center
5.01, 324.86, 246.77, 413.81, Welcome Center
5.52, 265.89, 127.79, 358.54, Welcome Center
6.02, 140.53, 75.63, 226.68, Welcome Center
6.53, 74.62, 53.21, 104.04, Welcome Center
7.03, 59.72, 36.66, 79.57, Welcome Center
7.54, 67.73, 47.50, 80.84, Welcome Center
8.04, 55.31, 42.78, 60.44, Welcome Center
8.55, 57.01, 42.24, 62.20, Welcome Center
9.05, 58.90, 46.34, 62.30, Welcome Center
9.56, 56.53, 47.91, 61.75, Welcome Center
10.08, 54.26, 45.45, 60.22, Welcome Center
10.59, 65.77, 52.94, 73.39, Welcome Center
11.09, 68.92, 46.99, 75.70, Welcome Center
11.60, 74.64, 57.86, 80.54, Welcome Center
12.11, 75.19, 56.33, 79.46, Welcome Center
12.62, 74.29, 56.00, 79.84, Welcome Center
13.13, 73.06, 56.22, 76.67, Welcome Center
13.63, 73.98, 62.30, 76.42, Welcome Center
14.13, 70.70, 53.76, 77.13, Welcome Center
14.64, 61.69, 46.65, 68.38, Welcome Center
15.15, 83.42, 55.04, 141.62, Welcome Center
15.65, 136.79, 99.29, 152.13, Welcome Center
16.15, 137.90, 107.96, 158.89, Welcome Center
16.65, 145.23, 97.54, 165.33, Welcome Center
17.16, 144.50, 100.24, 162.40, Welcome Center
17.66, 102.84, 70.75, 148.64, Welcome Center
18.17, 65.04, 48.70, 72.39, Welcome Center
18.68, 69.60, 56.18, 86.50, Welcome Center
19.18, 148.86, 86.96, 194.12, Welcome Center
19.68, 215.92, 144.95, 294.71, Welcome Center
20.18, 275.92, 200.62, 321.01, Welcome Center
20.68, 282.96, 190.29, 326.31, Welcome Center
21.18, 285.39, 202.24, 314.49, Welcome Center
21.69, 326.34, 193.39, 414.57, Welcome Center
22.19, 340.76, 64.86, 661.11, Welcome Center
22.69, 268.00, 150.03, 531.83, Welcome Center
23.19, 253.18, 187.31, 287.15, Welcome Center
23.69, 199.73, 105.41, 298.25, Welcome Center
24.20, 75.86, 65.05, 94.98, Welcome Center
24.70, 68.37, 48.28, 75.68, Welcome Center
25.21, 75.92, 63.48, 85.87, Welcome Center
25.71, 87.01, 61.60, 101.55, Welcome Center
26.22, 95.21, 53.22, 104.33, Welcome Center
26.72, 91.92, 71.70, 99.43, Welcome Center
27.23, 82.12, 54.92, 91.02, Welcome Center
27.75, 78.11, 63.54, 84.06, Welcome Center
28.26, 77.26, 61.49, 83.46, Welcome Center
28.76, 81.25, 66.44, 85.95, Welcome Center
29.27, 78.12, 54.30, 85.66, Welcome Center
29.78, 80.74, 64.66, 87.43, Welcome Center
30.29, 85.45, 62.93, 90.51, Welcome Center
30.79, 87.04, 81.29, 89.30, Welcome Center
31.30, 85.47, 62.93, 92.66, Welcome Center
31.80, 86.74, 61.31, 96.44, Welcome Center
32.31, 96.58, 72.78, 105.46, Welcome Center
32.81, 96.82, 72.76, 106.29, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
33.32, 101.82, 79.78, 108.09, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
33.82, 104.56, 77.59, 115.08, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
34.33, 110.10, 79.55, 115.79, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
34.84, 111.10, 87.75, 116.46, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
35.34, 112.00, 84.47, 117.76, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
35.84, 110.54, 78.63, 120.36, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
36.35, 96.41, 19.34, 122.12, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
36.86, 108.14, 81.74, 126.49, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
37.36, 113.60, 81.15, 132.17, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
37.87, 112.69, 72.58, 128.35, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
38.37, 125.56, 79.27, 148.32, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
38.87, 125.63, 93.45, 145.94, Scene Change: Disregard Performance In This Section
39.37, 138.98, 115.31, 151.22, Town Center
39.88, 146.19, 107.18, 163.71, Town Center
40.38, 148.51, 102.52, 172.93, Town Center
40.89, 153.30, 110.87, 166.64, Town Center
41.39, 155.92, 107.65, 164.46, Town Center
41.89, 154.93, 132.34, 171.62, Town Center
42.40, 161.98, 138.79, 177.74, Town Center
42.90, 161.56, 119.01, 176.32, Town Center
43.40, 151.26, 126.79, 168.83, Town Center
43.90, 155.30, 123.19, 164.80, Town Center
44.40, 166.19, 141.89, 184.93, Town Center
44.91, 159.68, 110.90, 179.34, Town Center
45.41, 162.21, 113.22, 175.55, Town Center
45.91, 162.74, 103.23, 176.30, Town Center
46.42, 163.92, 126.36, 179.65, Town Center
46.92, 152.87, 110.76, 175.49, Town Center
47.42, 159.23, 132.60, 165.63, Town Center
47.92, 154.80, 113.96, 169.20, Town Center
48.43, 170.86, 143.57, 188.09, Town Center
48.93, 168.08, 134.02, 185.02, Town Center
49.44, 165.97, 122.48, 188.34, Town Center
49.94, 173.75, 118.59, 200.30, Town Center
50.44, 192.39, 160.66, 224.02, Town Center
50.94, 194.49, 136.12, 220.82, Town Center
51.45, 204.51, 142.31, 223.36, Town Center
51.95, 205.54, 162.39, 226.54, Town Center
52.45, 221.42, 161.25, 246.18, Town Center
52.95, 217.85, 144.30, 236.03, Town Center
53.45, 225.19, 154.59, 252.47, Town Center
53.95, 226.61, 170.70, 268.91, Town Center
54.46, 225.32, 171.24, 276.09, Town Center
54.96, 255.68, 205.96, 300.86, Town Center
55.46, 270.59, 187.51, 316.62, Town Center
55.96, 274.49, 209.99, 304.62, Town Center
56.46, 289.07, 215.54, 333.02, Town Center
56.97, 295.66, 170.11, 329.37, Town Center
57.47, 328.48, 219.41, 409.09, Town Center
57.97, 325.54, 250.04, 380.87, Town Center
58.47, 273.61, 95.17, 374.57, Town Center
58.97, 229.65, 149.30, 270.01, Town Center
59.47, 221.86, 151.32, 252.20, Town Center
59.97, 189.24, 132.87, 223.75, Town Center
60.47, 183.20, 153.91, 196.66, Town Center
60.98, 167.21, 113.34, 184.65, Town Center
61.48, 164.38, 109.20, 182.37, Raffle
61.98, 160.48, 114.66, 176.86, Raffle
62.49, 151.71, 110.77, 171.72, Raffle
62.99, 159.94, 114.21, 182.97, Raffle
63.49, 165.91, 114.52, 214.72, Raffle
63.99, 163.00, 121.22, 192.30, Raffle
64.49, 173.17, 121.65, 216.70, Raffle
64.99, 177.92, 117.80, 198.61, Raffle
65.50, 185.22, 126.73, 201.45, Raffle
66.00, 185.38, 137.62, 204.84, Raffle
66.50, 190.71, 121.24, 211.97, Raffle
67.00, 200.58, 144.54, 232.24, Raffle
67.51, 212.36, 73.14, 265.56, Raffle
68.01, 258.85, 133.97, 316.53, Raffle
68.51, 316.74, 235.29, 381.76, Raffle
69.01, 357.43, 273.41, 423.16, Raffle
69.51, 363.42, 182.65, 435.55, Monument Island
70.02, 320.21, 223.15, 371.90, Monument Island
70.52, 303.42, 152.76, 353.79, Monument Island
71.02, 279.98, 105.27, 330.14, Monument Island
71.52, 291.44, 166.96, 342.47, Monument Island
72.02, 302.25, 221.09, 385.33, Monument Island
72.52, 310.16, 235.18, 360.24, Monument Island
73.03, 291.31, 209.90, 363.63, Monument Island
73.53, 299.92, 203.12, 330.52, Monument Island
74.03, 293.84, 202.48, 341.31, Monument Island
74.53, 313.34, 186.91, 369.09, Monument Island
75.03, 320.81, 128.83, 378.43, Monument Island
75.53, 295.01, 203.69, 352.40, Monument Island
76.03, 297.78, 200.88, 356.33, Monument Island
76.53, 308.08, 222.82, 356.38, Monument Island
77.04, 298.92, 211.70, 354.72, Monument Island
77.54, 299.49, 106.34, 482.93, Monument Island
78.04, 320.82, 229.70, 359.53, Monument Island
78.54, 317.31, 233.72, 375.07, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
79.04, 327.19, 230.70, 368.52, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
79.54, 327.63, 237.63, 364.48, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
80.04, 299.64, 206.45, 368.61, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
80.54, 305.11, 232.21, 345.77, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.05, 305.52, 209.51, 379.58, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section
81.55, 301.47, 229.82, 346.31, Benchmark Finished: Disregard Performance In This Section

Version Info: 32Bit Exe - 1.0.1643565 3/16/2014 12:00:00 AM
Commandline Used: DefaultPCBenchmarkMap.xcmap -ForceCompatLevel=7 -nosound -norumble -noPauseOnLossOfFocus -fullscreen -runfrombenchmarkbat -DEFENGINEINI=..\..\XGame\Config\DefaultEngineSteamworks.ini

Settings Used:
[SystemSettings]
StaticDecals=true
DynamicDecals=true
UnbatchedDecals=true
DynamicShadows=true
DirectionalLightmaps=true
DepthOfField=true
DiffusionDepthOfField=true
Bloom=true
Distortion=true
FilteredDistortion=true
DropParticleDistortion=false
bAllowDownsampledTranslucency=true
bUseMaxQualityMode=false
OnlyStreamInTextures=false
LensFlares=true
OneFrameThreadLag=true
UseVsync=false
VsyncTo60WhenUnder30=false
UpscaleScreenPercentage=true
AllowD3D10=true
AllowD3D11=true
AllowRadialBlur=true
EnableSoftwareOcclusion=false
EnableGPUOcclusionQueries=true
EnableDepthPrePass=false
bAllowWholeSceneDominantShadows=true
bForceCPUAccessToGPUSkinVerts=false
bDisableSkeletalInstanceWeights=false
EnableScreenSpaceAmbientShadows=true
EnableSPUScreenSpaceAmbientShadows=true
UseHighQualityLightShaftRendering=true
EnableSM5ShadowSystem=true
EnableSM5ShadowBlur=true
EnableLightShafts=true
EnableFXAA=true
EnableSM5FXAA=false
EnableHDAO=true
HDAOHighQuality=true
DisableAOFiltering=false
UseLowPrecisionColorBuffer=false
UseHalfResAmbientShadows=false
UseComputeShaderAmbientShadows=true
bInitializeShadersOnDemand=false
bEnableParallelApexClothingFetch=false
SkeletalMeshLODBias=0
ParticleLODBias=0
DetailMode=2
ShadowFilterQualityBias=3
MaxAnisotropy=16
MinShadowResolution=64
MaxShadowResolution=2048
MaxPerObjectShadowResolution=2048
CullCastersSmallerThanTexels=0
ResX=1280
ResY=720
UnbuiltNumWholeSceneDynamicShadowCascades=3
ShadowFadeResolution=128
LightFadeResolution=0
LightMinResolution=0
GraphicsQualityLevel=5
DisplayMode=1
MaxPrecachePrimitivesPerFrame=50
ApexDestructionMaxChunkIslandCount=2147483647
ApexDestructionMaxShapeCount=2147483647
ApexClothingAvgSimFrequencyWindow=60
ScreenPercentage=100.000
SceneCaptureStreamingMultiplier=1.000
ShadowTexelsPerPixel=1.273
ShadowDepthBias=0.012
ShadowDepthBiasWorstCase=0.003
CSMSplitSoftTransitionDistanceScale=4.000
CSMSplitDepthBiasScale=0.500
UnbuiltWholeSceneDynamicShadowRadius=20000.000
ShadowFadeExponent=0.700
LightFadeExponent=1.000
DecalCullDistanceScale=1.000
SM5ShadowSunWidth=0.100
SM5ShadowSunWidthWorstCase=50.000
NewShadowPenumbra=8.000
NewShadowSplitPenumbraScale=0.500
NewShadowFilterWidth=2.000
ShadowCascadeScale=1.000
NewCSMSoftTransitionDistance=600.000
NewNonCSMSoftTransitionDistance=60.000
MassiveLODDistanceBias=0.100
CullDistanceBias=0.100
StaticMeshLODDistanceBias=0.100
SkeletalMeshLODDistanceBias=0.100
ParticleSystemLODDistanceBias=0.100
DistortionFadeResolution=1.000
DistortionMinResolution=0.000
SM5DiffusionNearBlurScale=0.600
SM5DiffusionFarBlurScale=0.350
OverallTextureStreamingBias=1.500
ParticleCountHardLimitScaleFactor=10.000
MaxDistanceToApplyOcclusionRotationalScaling=5000.000
ApexLODResourceBudget=1000000020040877300000.000
ApexDestructionMaxChunkSeparationLOD=1.000

[MachineInfo]
OS: Windows 7 Service Pack 1
GraphicsVendor: 00001002 (ATI)
DeviceID: 000067B9
DeviceName: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
IsDX11: 1
DriverVer: 8.17.10.1315
Physical Mem: 16322MB
CPUName: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3930K CPU @ 3.20GHz
Hyperthreaded: 1
NumProcessorsPerCPU: 1
NumLogicalProcessors: 12
NumPhysicalProcessors: 16
CoresPerProcessor: 16


----------



## mfknjadagr8

heres at 1080... i think i actually might be starving my card a little running it at 720p


----------



## aas88keyz

Add another 8350 to the list. Took me a while to get it on here but gave me plenty of time to test the highest every day overclock. All clocks are FAH stable. I don't know of any better stability tests. Though it is also IBT and Prime95 tested for what it is worth. I have not read through this thread yet but I will start by searching for info I need now and will work on the rest of the reading later. Any everyday advise for these chips is welcome. Glad to be aboard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Add another 8350 to the list. Took me a while to get it on here but gave me plenty of time to test the highest every day overclock. All clocks are FAH stable. I don't know of any better stability tests. Though it is also IBT and Prime95 tested for what it is worth. I have not read through this thread yet but I will start by searching for info I need now and will work on the rest of the reading later. Any everyday advise for these chips is welcome. Glad to be aboard.


Welcome!
Impressive distributed computing stats, very generous of you.

I have a very similar rig and have settled on a 4.8 ghz daily OC configuration at 1.488 volts LLC very high.

Club motto, " if you can cool it , you can clock it" and it pretty much holds true. These chips will take a lot of voltage with out being damaged if you keep them cool.

Have fun with your new rig!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Here's my Valley runs.
> 
> Single 7950
> 
> 
> Crossfire


What are you clocks?
Looking at the Single card bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> heres at 1080... i think i actually might be starving my card a little running it at 720p


Hmm..
How is your cpu clocked?
It almost looks like you bottleneck your gpu.

Have you run both tests multiple times? To eliminate error?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What are you clocks?
> Looking at the Single card bench.


1175/1716


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> 1175/1716


Maybe it's the driver that makes the difference.

I had mine at 1200/1600 and your score was higher.


----------



## MrPerforations

that beats the hell out of my 7950 ******ed as 280x, but I don't have voltage control so stock is it for it (940,1250), and yes the score is only 875 with the cpu at stock, I'm getting nvida next time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> that beats the hell out of my 7950 ******ed as 280x, but I don't have voltage control so stock is it for it (940,1250), and yes the score is only 875 with the cpu at stock, I'm getting nvida next time.


it makes a huge difference what version you use. I score 1800 or so on 1.0 and around 900 on 4.0.


----------



## MrPerforations

yep, version 4, that isn't that bad then, for the sapphire dual x cut downs (1792 shaders) .









does anyone think were off topic yet?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yep, version 4, that isn't that bad then, for the sapphire dual x cut downs (1792 shaders) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone think were off topic yet?


Nah , we're good.

I really like the gigabyte 7970 WF3 that I have for daily use, but it's voltage locked so it doesn't overclock very well. 1050 core/1450 memory is about it when under a load like the Unigine benches.


----------



## MrPerforations

but did you get downclocking with it? ( I knows your jelly ), I can set mine to anything I like clock wise, if I run gpu-z in the background it autos back to 850 while I test it with furmark but furmark is saying its running what I set..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> but did you get downclocking with it?, I can set mine to anything I like clock wise, if I run gpu-z in the background it autos back to 850 while test it with furmark but furmark saying its running what I set..


No downclocking here, I dunno what is causing yours to do it.

The one I have runs very cool it's too bad it's voltage locked , it could handle more juice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> but did you get downclocking with it?, I can set mine to anything I like clock wise, if I run gpu-z in the background it autos back to 850 while test it with furmark but furmark saying its running what I set..
> 
> 
> 
> No downclocking here, I dunno what is causing yours to do it.
> 
> The one I have runs very cool it's too bad it's voltage locked , it could handle more juice.
Click to expand...

I just sold my WF3 7970 Ghz, cept mine was 1000/1375 stock and couldn't even take 1010/1375









Was a great card though, never had any issues with it and the cooler performed well but was rather quiet at the same time


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I just sold my WF3 7970 Ghz, cept mine was 1000/1375 stock and couldn't even take 1010/1375
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a great card though, never had any issues with it and the cooler performed well but was rather quiet at the same time


My 280x Wf3 is noisy. But clocked at 1100/1500 that might make a difference?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What are you clocks?
> Looking at the Single card bench.
> Hmm..
> How is your cpu clocked?
> It almost looks like you bottleneck your gpu.
> 
> Have you run both tests multiple times? To eliminate error?


my cpu is clocked at 4.8 ibt very high stable.... i ran both twice just a few frames and averages highs and lows were simular i took the slightly higher one(by 2 fps max and 1 minimum with same averages) I've read reviews that stated this card ran higher resolutions better but I never actually tested it


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my cpu is clocked at 4.8 ibt very high stable.... i ran both twice just a few frames and averages highs and lows were simular i took the slightly higher one(by 2 fps max and 1 minimum with same averages) I've read reviews that stated this card ran higher resolutions better but I never actually tested it


Btw.
Are you running that Vishera under dual rad's?
If so, isn't that a bit overkill.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Btw.
> Are you running that Vishera under dual rad's?
> If so, isn't that a bit overkill.


probably.... but I do plan on adding better video card under water later which I'll reconfigure and use a third when that happens







isn't that what ocn is all about? Run it hard but keep it cool







it's only 520mm of rad space anyway lol... plus you must realize I don't plan to stop at 4.8 I would like 5.0 I just haven't had the time to fool with settings lately


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welcome!
> Impressive distributed computing stats, very generous of you.
> 
> I have a very similar rig and have settled on a 4.8 ghz daily OC configuration at 1.488 volts LLC very high.
> 
> Club motto, " if you can cool it , you can clock it" and it pretty much holds true. These chips will take a lot of voltage with out being damaged if you keep them cool.
> 
> Have fun with your new rig!


Looks like I joined the right thread then. I just got this chip a couple months ago to replace my 8120. Couldn't find the right info on how far these things could go. Though I love to overclock it is important for me to keep the life on this chip because I rarely get the money to replace parts. So asking it plainly I can safely extend my limits as long as the cpu doesn't hit the recommended max temp? what do I rate for temperture. socket or core. I alway have rated socket at idle temps and core at stress temps. will I notice the climb to 4.8 for everyday overclock or is it too hard to see the difference. I play older mmo's but spend most of my time with media. whether watching videos or editing and converting them. I still will seach the thread for the answers I can find as I am sure these questions and answers boring to most of the vet cause I am sure they get the same questions everyday. And I am confident there is valuable info in this thread.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> probably.... but I do plan on adding better video card under water later which I'll reconfigure and use a third when that happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that what ocn is all about? Run it hard but keep it cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only 520mm of rad space anyway lol... plus you must realize I don't plan to stop at 4.8 I would like 5.0 I just haven't had the time to fool with settings lately


You are right.
Mine is also plenty. A UT60 360 for 8320 only.

But, if I may ask. Why did you buy an st30 rad?
Would've gone, and went, with the thicker rad personally.
Was it for space issues?


----------



## Johan45

Thin rads make it possible to keep it quieter as well. You don't need such high power fans for cooling.


----------



## Mike The Owl

I know its not on the right settings but is this any good for a MSI R9 270X Gaming?



Just so I know what I'm lookig at?

Mike


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Looks like I joined the right thread then. I just got this chip a couple months ago to replace my 8120. Couldn't find the right info on how far these things could go. Though I love to overclock it is important for me to keep the life on this chip because I rarely get the money to replace parts. So asking it plainly I can safely extend my limits as long as the cpu doesn't hit the recommended max temp? what do I rate for temperture. socket or core. I alway have rated socket at idle temps and core at stress temps. will I notice the climb to 4.8 for everyday overclock or is it too hard to see the difference. I play older mmo's but spend most of my time with media. whether watching videos or editing and converting them. I still will seach the thread for the answers I can find as I am sure these questions and answers boring to most of the vet cause I am sure they get the same questions everyday. And I am confident there is valuable info in this thread.


Max safe core 72c unless you are crazy... like me...
Max safe socket.. well I did just state I am crazy, so I let mine hit 75c, but the cooler you can keep that and the VRMs the easier it is to clock the chip

I am the testament to the cool it it is fine.... again, as usual under your own discretion, almost 2 years at 1.7v haven't seen degradation, my chip is a dog for clocking..

In the midst of our own little competition, I found this

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516661/gtx-9xx-vs-gtx-7xx-vs-gtx-titan-vs-r9-2xx-bench-off-thread

^ maybe something to keep an eye on


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You are right.
> Mine is also plenty. A UT60 360 for 8320 only.
> 
> But, if I may ask. Why did you buy an st30 rad?
> Would've gone, and went, with the thicker rad personally.
> Was it for space issues?


Well actually i bought it because i got a good deal from an ocn'r on that rad and a koolance 240 30 fpi on the cheap also with b blaster fans for the 280 so that what my deciding factor was price to performance ratio







I probably overkill the fans on the radiator as well they run full speed all the time and tbh they probably would cool just as well at 50 percent but.. oh well


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thin rads make it possible to keep it quieter as well. You don't need such high power fans for cooling.


Where did you get that info?

The fans(Typhoon 1850s) on my UT60 360 are mostly @ 600-800 rpm and it cools very good.
FPI decides the fan rpms. Thickness of the rad not so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well actually i bought it because i got a good deal from an ocn'r on that rad and a koolance 240 30 fpi on the cheap also with b blaster fans for the 280 so that what my deciding factor was price to performance ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably overkill the fans on the radiator as well they run full speed all the time and tbh they probably would cool just as well at 50 percent but.. oh well


I would have done the same then. Good deal is a good deal







.

The 30 fpi rad must be horrid on the ears btw.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I know its not on the right settings but is this any good for a MSI R9 270X Gaming?
> 
> Just so I know what I'm looking at?
> 
> Mike


Oh well , it turns out a R9 270X isn't very good at Valley.



I'll give this one a miss.

Mike


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Where did you get that info?
> 
> The fans(Typhoon 1850s) on my UT60 360 are mostly @ 600-800 rpm and it cools very good.
> FPI decides the fan rpms. Thickness of the rad not so.
> I would have done the same then. Good deal is a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The 30 fpi rad must be horrid on the ears btw.


Im not currently using it but im used to loudness from my pcs my last pc had two 120mm fans that ran at 2800 rpms... they sounded like a vacuum cleaner and if they got any dust on them at all they were even louder (no dust filters







). i may use the koolance radiator for my old pc that my fiance is now using not sure if she wants it or not though... i got them both with the two fans for 60 but i gave him 70 to cover shipping... so essentially i got the second rad and the fans for free and the radiator discounted.. cant beat that with a large stick.

I also generally run everything full out as far as fans and pumps and whatnot.... maybe faster isnt always better but.. makes me feel like im getting my moneys worth that way


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Oh well , it turns out a R9 270 isnt very good at Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give this one a miss.
> 
> Mike


Don't feel bad.. the days I had my dual 460's oc'd to 900Mhz lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I know its not on the right settings but is this any good for a MSI R9 270X Gaming?
> 
> Just so I know what I'm looking at?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well , it turns out a R9 270X isn't very good at Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give this one a miss.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

270 isn't a terrible card, just can't hang with the top tier









still serviceable for 1080p if you don't go nuts on the graphics


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Im not currently using it but im used to loudness from my pcs my last pc had two 120mm fans that ran at 2800 rpms... they sounded like a vacuum cleaner and if they got any dust on them at all they were even louder (no dust filters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). i may use the koolance radiator for my old pc that my fiance is now using not sure if she wants it or not though... i got them both with the two fans for 60 but i gave him 70 to cover shipping... so essentially i got the second rad and the fans for free and the radiator discounted.. cant beat that with a large stick.
> 
> I also generally run everything full out as far as fans and pumps and whatnot.... maybe faster isnt always better but.. makes me feel like im getting my moneys worth that way


By all means.
That is a great deal.

And high fpi rads work good that is true.
But my main system is in the living room so it would be very annoying if I had 50-60dba fans


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 270 isn't a terrible card, just can't hang with the top tier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still serviceable for 1080p if you don't go nuts on the graphics


I know, but it was all I could afford, still if I get some more money I might add another in crossfire.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I know, but it was all I could afford, still if I get some more money I might add another in crossfire.


I want 2 more 280x's why? cause I can


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I want 2 more 280x's why? cause I can


Why not 3 more?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Why not 3 more?


um... cause I has 2.. already


----------



## MrPerforations

It got this out of it...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Btw.
> Are you running that Vishera under dual rad's?
> If so, isn't that a bit overkill.


Visheras will never get Overkill Cooling. At least for me. Remember we are not limited by Voltages. Cooling dictates our clocks.

On that note, couple high fpi 360 slims here. Still not enough. So yeah, Overkill is not killing it.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> By all means.
> That is a great deal.
> 
> And high fpi rads work good that is true.
> But my main system is in the living room so it would be very annoying if I had 50-60dba fans


High FPI doesn't always need high RPM/Noisy fans.

My GT Stealth and EX take full flight with 1300 RPM Fans in Push Pull. Swapping them over to 3000+ Deltas proved no gains in temps.\

Also note that 50-60 dBa translate to 4000+ RPMs on my Deltas.


----------



## By-Tor

High FPI rads req. good static pressure fans, not high CFM fans with crap static pressure... Some Delta's have good static pressure...

I ran five of these for years and they do pull hard..

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> *High FPI rads req. good static pressure fans, not high CFM fans with crap static pressure*... Some Delta's have good static pressure...
> 
> I ran five of these for years and they do pull hard..
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html


Indeed.

Nice choice on the fan. I have the thinner ones.




Not of the AFB Level on Performance but I like the sound signature these fans produce..


----------



## By-Tor

The 38mm thick 3 bladed ones have strong low hum and really move some air.

These would pin the cat to your rad. intake..
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12pfexhisp.html


----------



## mus1mus

I would like the thicker AFB TBH. Much better performance. Much lesser noise. I just don't like the whine.

Hums blend better to my ambient noise.. That even if the whine is much quieter, you can distinguish it over the noise floor.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> um... cause I has 2.. already


Change that rig in your sig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Visheras will never get Overkill Cooling. At least for me. Remember we are not limited by Voltages. Cooling dictates our clocks.
> 
> On that note, couple high fpi 360 slims here. Still not enough. So yeah, Overkill is not killing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High FPI doesn't always need high RPM/Noisy fans.
> 
> My GT Stealth and EX take full flight with 1300 RPM Fans in Push Pull. Swapping them over to 3000+ Deltas proved no gains in temps.\
> 
> Also note that 50-60 dBa translate to 4000+ RPMs on my Deltas.


Thats true. Cooling is all in these chips.

But that is another story.
When you do push pull on thin rads it will work. But I have only push on my UT60 and it works good with low rpm on my AP-15's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> High FPI rads req. good static pressure fans, not high CFM fans with crap static pressure... Some Delta's have good static pressure...
> 
> I ran five of these for years and they do pull hard..
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html


You are right.
I was very sleepy when I posted that yesterday. Rpm is nothing when the pressure is low.
I've seen my share of people putting 3k rpm Ultra Kaze on rads and complaining it didn't cool very well.

Nice share. I didn't know there were 3 blade versions.
How do these perform when controlled to about 1500-2000 rpm?

I doubt it will make a big difference to my rad cooling though.


----------



## By-Tor

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice share. I didn't know there were 3 blade versions.
> How do these perform when controlled to about 1500-2000 rpm?


I was using them on a Black Ice extreme 240 and 360 rad with a fan controller and they worked great turned down, but those two rads only have a 9 FPI count and the fans were a huge overkill. I replaced them with some very slow and quite Artic Cool 120's and getting the same cooling on these rads without all the noise..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Change that rig in your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true. Cooling is all in these chips.
> 
> But that is another story.
> When you do push pull on thin rads it will work. But I have only push on my UT60 and it works good with low rpm on my AP-15's
> You are right.
> I was very sleepy when I posted that yesterday. Rpm is nothing when the pressure is low.
> I've seen my share of people putting 3k rpm Ultra Kaze on rads and complaining it didn't cool very well.
> 
> Nice share. I didn't know there were 3 blade versions.
> How do these perform when controlled to about 1500-2000 rpm?
> 
> I doubt it will make a big difference to my rad cooling though.


Well your rad thickness requires high SP fans to push air out the fins. You might not reached the point where you need to push your fans to full tilt yet.

Low ambient.
OC Value
Vcore required and so on.

The kaze's are Überrated for one.

These triblades produce more dBa on paper. And in fact louder than 9-bladed and 7-bladed fans at same rpms.

But the noise signature is different. Low frequency hum that somewhat blends with the noise floor.

2000rpm and under, they are superb. As with any industrial grade fans.

Sorry, mobile just sucks.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well your rad thickness requires high SP fans to push air out the fins. You might not reached the point where you need to push your fans to full tilt yet.
> 
> Low ambient.
> OC Value
> Vcore required and so on.
> 
> The kaze's are Überrated for one.
> 
> These triblades produce more dBa on paper. And in fact louder than 9-bladed and 7-bladed fans at same rpms.
> 
> But the noise signature is different. Low frequency hum that somewhat blends with the noise floor.
> 
> 2000rpm and under, they are superb. As with any industrial grade fans.
> 
> Sorry, mobile just sucks.


I am thinking about a water temp meter to see what the difference in fan speed actually does to that variable.

The UT60s are 10 fpi, right? So ap-15's should suffice I guess.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am thinking about a water temp meter to see what the difference in fan speed actually does to that variable.
> 
> The UT60s are 10 fpi, right? So ap-15's should suffice I guess.


You're fine I guess.

Water temp will always be higher than ambient anyway.

It's the delta that matters. But unless you're pushing things to the max, it wouldn't make too much of a sense anyway.

If you're fine with what you have, and current set-up. No need to seek further.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're fine I guess.
> 
> Water temp will always be higher than ambient anyway.
> 
> It's the delta that matters. But unless you're pushing things to the max, it wouldn't make too much of a sense anyway.
> 
> If you're fine with what you have, and current set-up. No need to seek further.


Guess so.

I tried to calculate things concerning the delta and all but I still don't get it really.
But the cooling is good.
Mostly run the chip at 4.6-4.8 anyway because of the performance to watts ratio.


----------



## Benjiw

I have a better chip this time around I think but it needs 1.56v to stable 4.9ghz and my cooling just isn't adequate.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a better chip this time around I think but it needs 1.56v to stable 4.9ghz and my cooling just isn't adequate.


Not bad I need at least 1.548V to get 4.9GHz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am with F3RS on this one. The quality of the advice he gives shows he has the experience. It shows he has been there and done that. Why cause an issue over the forums? So based on this I see no reason not to believe him. I really don't understand why you guys are giving him issues when he tells it like it is.
> Not bad I need at least 1.548V to get 4.9GHz.


heh I like how the portion of talking me up copied again


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a better chip this time around I think but it needs 1.56v to stable 4.9ghz and my cooling just isn't adequate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am with F3RS on this one. The quality of the advice he gives shows he has the experience. It shows he has been there and done that. Why cause an issue over the forums? So based on this I see no reason not to believe him. I really don't understand why you guys are giving him issues when he tells it like it is.
> Not bad I need at least 1.548V to get 4.9GHz.


Where is the voltage wall at your chips?

Also around 4.8ghz?
Mine does 4.5 @ 1.393 4.6 @ 1.406v and 4.8 around 1.48v. Don't know the least stable voltage for 4.9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> heh I like how the portion of talking me up copied again


I seem to have missed the discussion somehow.
Which issues are we talking about? Just curious.


----------



## Chopper1591

Edit:

Sorry for double post


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am with F3RS on this one. The quality of the advice he gives shows he has the experience. It shows he has been there and done that. Why cause an issue over the forums? So based on this I see no reason not to believe him. I really don't understand why you guys are giving him issues when he tells it like it is.
> Not bad I need at least 1.548V to get 4.9GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> heh I like how the portion of talking me up copied again
Click to expand...

Ag nee man! Hoekom moet dit breek so? Ah I guess the quote was saved as a draft and I didnt proof read what I posted. Fixed now!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a better chip this time around I think but it needs 1.56v to stable 4.9ghz and my cooling just isn't adequate.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am with F3RS on this one. The quality of the advice he gives shows he has the experience. It shows he has been there and done that. Why cause an issue over the forums? So based on this I see no reason not to believe him. I really don't understand why you guys are giving him issues when he tells it like it is.
> Not bad I need at least 1.548V to get 4.9GHz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is the voltage wall at your chips?
> 
> Also around 4.8ghz?
> Mine does 4.5 @ 1.393 4.6 @ 1.406v and 4.8 around 1.48v. Don't know the least stable voltage for 4.9
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> heh I like how the portion of talking me up copied again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to have missed the discussion somehow.
> Which issues are we talking about? Just curious.
Click to expand...

I Know I need 1.368V for 4.5Ghz. I haven't really tested 4.7GHz. I needz MOAR SPEEDZ than that!







4.8 is the LEAST i will settle for! Which I need 1.5V for 4.8. Then 1.548V for 4.9. And 5.... Well. I guess my mobo just can't do it Captain! She just don't have the power! She's tearin' apart!


----------



## By-Tor

I'm happy with 4.5 on 1.33v, 4.9 on 1.48v..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I Know I need 1.368V for 4.5Ghz. I haven't really tested 4.7GHz. I needz MOAR SPEEDZ than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 is the LEAST i will settle for! Which I need 1.5V for 4.8. Then 1.548V for 4.9. And 5.... Well. I guess my mobo just can't do it Captain! She just don't have the power! She's tearin' apart!


I think you psu will also be pretty pissed of if you did.
Especially if you also overclock you gpu's. Which you most likely will.

Oh. Maybe my can run lower @ 4.5, haven't tried.

Next week I will have a few days off. Will rebuild my loop then. She is nasty or something. Temps are bad.
Then it is onto the journey to 5.0 again.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm happy with 4.5 on 1.33v, 4.9 on 1.48v..


Oeh.
She clock's nicely.

How far did you try?
Yours can do 5.0+ for sure. Daily.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Where is the voltage wall at your chips?
> 
> Also around 4.8ghz?
> Mine does 4.5 @ 1.393 4.6 @ 1.406v and 4.8 around 1.48v. Don't know the least stable voltage for 4.9
> I seem to have missed the discussion somehow.
> Which issues are we talking about? Just curious.


im lost now too, I know that was originally sent when Pookie or what ever the name was was stirrin some trouble bein a troll


----------



## Red1776

Anybody have a Delta of 1C?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I Know I need 1.368V for 4.5Ghz. I haven't really tested 4.7GHz. I needz MOAR SPEEDZ than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 is the LEAST i will settle for! Which I need 1.5V for 4.8. Then 1.548V for 4.9. And 5.... Well. I guess my mobo just can't do it Captain! She just don't have the power! She's tearin' apart!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you psu will also be pretty pissed of if you did.
> Especially if you also overclock you gpu's. Which you most likely will.
> 
> Oh. Maybe my can run lower @ 4.5, haven't tried.
> 
> Next week I will have a few days off. Will rebuild my loop then. She is nasty or something. Temps are bad.
> Then it is onto the journey to 5.0 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm happy with 4.5 on 1.33v, 4.9 on 1.48v..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oeh.
> She clock's nicely.
> 
> How far did you try?
> Yours can do 5.0+ for sure. Daily.
Click to expand...

I think My PSU should handle it. A Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro. I think it is like the best PSU ever!







I pull about 560W from the wall during BF4 at 4.8GHz @ 1.5V and my 6850's at 1.3V @ 1050MHz core and 1250MHz memory.









And reviewers have had this power supply pushed north of 950W and it ran fine. So I am confident my unit will be able to handle what I throw at it for a couple of years to come!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Anybody have a Delta of 1C?


Maybe I can.









Underclocked


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oeh.
> She clock's nicely.
> 
> How far did you try?
> Yours can do 5.0+ for sure. Daily.


Highest OC so far
http://valid.canardpc.com/75uqsu

Highest FSB so far
http://valid.canardpc.com/4zipnz


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I know all chips are not created equal, but is that the lowest vcore you can run at 4.6ghz stable?
> 
> Mine runs stable at 4.6ghz on 1.35v.
> I love my Sammies....


I have to set my vcore at 1.5 to run 4.715Ghz stable, and i had to set my fsb as 205 to attain that frequency, my chip would not do it all multi-- been running 24/7 stable for over a year


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm happy with 4.5 on 1.33v, 4.9 on 1.48v..


I'm happy with my 5ghz @ 1.44 lol... was 1.45... but when I went to bus 213 instead of just multi it took less volts







(disclaimer: I only tested it for 10 runs of standard and 4 runs of very high on IBT AVX) I will test more when cold air comes back.. just don't like having to run the A/C in October just to keep the room cool to test an OC lol.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm happy with my 5ghz @ 1.44 lol... was 1.45... but when I went to bus 213 instead of just multi it took less volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (disclaimer: I only tested it for 10 runs of standard and 4 runs of very high on IBT AVX) I will test more when cold air comes back.. just don't like having to run the A/C in October just to keep the room cool to test an OC lol.


Very nice....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Very nice....


to be fair... I paid for a 9590... it dang well perform lol... I only paid $229 though.. still on sale right now...

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=85946&vpn=FD9590FHHKWOF&manufacture=AMD&promoid=1310


----------



## By-Tor

Mine will run IBT AVX on standard at 1.45v, but no where near stable.. But it did run it...


----------



## Kalistoval

Is this any good?!?!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underclocked


Care to explain the delta thing to me?
How do I calculate it...
I know my rad can dissipate or about 300 watts with the ap-15's @ 1850 rpm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Highest OC so far
> http://valid.canardpc.com/75uqsu
> 
> Highest FSB so far
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4zipnz


Was it a fun run?
Or is it actually stable.

Talking about the 5.3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm happy with my 5ghz @ 1.44 lol... was 1.45... but when I went to bus 213 instead of just multi it took less volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (disclaimer: I only tested it for 10 runs of standard and 4 runs of very high on IBT AVX) I will test more when cold air comes back.. just don't like having to run the A/C in October just to keep the room cool to test an OC lol.


Me not believe...
Well, I do.

But I don't think it is near stable.
Care to share a 10 run very high screenshot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Mine will run IBT AVX on standard at 1.45v, but no where near stable.. But it did run it...


IMO ibt-avx standard is just a 'in between' test. Run, and raise, run, and raise. Then do at least 10 runs very high and/or a long blend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Is this any good?!?!


I'm not at home, so can't compare.
But your gpu score seems low for a 290x.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah, as stated in the post I was waiting on a cooler morning for testing... been unusually warm and trying to not run the A/C to much... just doesn't seem fair to have to run the A/C in October lol... so yeah its not fully tested yet.... I'm running a test now.... don't have much time so I don't think I'll give it the full 10 runs, but maybe it'll be enough for you for now. lol ... maybe later I'll get to doing the full 10, but even while running this I was already getting this post ready and doing a myriad of other tasks... anyway, it isn't much, but at least it shows something... and btw... I'll re-state as I already have... this OC isn't fully tested... but is proving promising : ) 

you'll notice the vcore in the capture is showing as 1.464.... that's due to the Ultra high LLC pushing it slightly above the bios set 1.44.... so yeah... probably wouldn't be even remotely stable if it weren't for that lol


----------



## By-Tor

No 5.3 was not stable at all.... Was just pushing it to see how high it would go..


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> No 5.3 was not stable at all.... Was just pushing it to see how high it would go..


I cant get anything over 5.3 either, although my 5.1 is stable.


----------



## By-Tor

Very nice OC Mike...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Is this any good?!?!


Your graphics score seem low.

Use CCC 14.9 or 14.9.1, OC the Card, and shoot for 9500+..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Care to explain the delta thing to me?
> How do I calculate it...
> I know my rad can dissipate or about 300 watts with the ap-15's @ 1850


Temp delta is the difference between your ambient temp and water temp.

Less = Better. You'd want it to be as low as possible (performance in mind)








Equates to Rad space and Fan effectiveness.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Mine will run IBT AVX on standard at 1.45v, but no where near stable.. But it did run it...


Negative results are not stable


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Mine will run IBT AVX on standard at 1.45v, *but no where near stable.*. But it did run it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative results are not stable
Click to expand...

He did say that


----------



## Mega Man

I see what he means now. .. I would argue that it ran it. ...


----------



## puts

someone update title we have now fx-8320e fx-8370 and fx-8370e vishera too


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Very nice OC Mike...


Thanks.


----------



## Mike The Owl

So I decided to sort of cheat, I was running two monitors off my R9 270x , so I threw in my old 7770 ( which they seem to call an R7 250 now) to run my small monitor and upgraded my CCC to 14.9 and overclocked the R9 270x to within an inch of its life.



Which has got me a little higher up !

Mike the Owl

P.S set up looks like this.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'm happy with my 5ghz @ 1.44 lol... was 1.45... but when I went to bus 213 instead of just multi it took less volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (disclaimer: I only tested it for 10 runs of standard and 4 runs of very high on IBT AVX) I will test more when cold air comes back.. just don't like having to run the A/C in October just to keep the room cool to test an OC lol.


5Ghz is great, not all of these chips can hit that freq stable like so many people think, and i have one of the chips that dont like 5Ghz.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> 5Ghz is great, not all of these chips can hit that freq stable like so many people think, and i have one of the chips that dont like 5Ghz.


I agree, I'm lucky to have a good chip and can get over 5GHz with a H80i, but there are guys here who struggle with custom water loops. I think its the luck of the draw.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> 5Ghz is great, not all of these chips can hit that freq stable like so many people think, and i have one of the chips that dont like 5Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I'm lucky to have a good chip and can get over 5GHz with a H80i, but there are guys here who struggle with custom water loops. I think its the luck of the draw.
Click to expand...

It always is and has been the luck of the silicon lottery. For example I have been testing e2180 CPUs this week. I have one that'll bench at 3.8 on 1.45 v and one that takes 1.66v to bench at 3.7. Same board , ram etc. Just a difference in CPU quality.


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I agree, I'm lucky to have a good chip and can get over 5GHz with a H80i, but there are guys here who struggle with custom water loops. I think its the luck of the draw.


No doubt you won the silicone lottery on that cpu, my temps are good, but it takes an Xspc 750 rx 360 to keep them in check at 4.715Ghz


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If that doesnt work try raising cpunb a bump or to voltage wise..


Apologies for the delay









I bumped the ram voltage to 1.67, which seemed to make the PC freeze, rather than a prime worker stopping which is what happened last time I tried.

I then bumped the cpunb up a bit too, from 1.35 to 1.4 but no dice. Then I went to 1.45 just for the heck of it and still no go.

Am going to fiddle about with it now, but any further ideas appreciated.

Got a Carbide 540 case on order for the weekend so will hopefully bring my general temps down and I can push a bit more out of the chip. Maybe. I'm too scared to let her go over 60C


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Apologies for the delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped the ram voltage to 1.67, which seemed to make the PC freeze, rather than a prime worker stopping which is what happened last time I tried.
> 
> I then bumped the cpunb up a bit too, from 1.35 to 1.4 but no dice. Then I went to 1.45 just for the heck of it and still no go.
> 
> Am going to fiddle about with it now, but any further ideas appreciated.
> 
> Got a Carbide 540 case on order for the weekend so will hopefully bring my general temps down and I can push a bit more out of the chip. Maybe. I'm too scared to let her go over 60C


First will you please go to the rig builder and add your rig so we can see what you have especially in this thread things move fast, also a run down again on the voltages your CPU clock ram and ram clock is it stock or overclocked.. (its just been a wile.) do you have fans what is the rated speed..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, as stated in the post I was waiting on a cooler morning for testing... been unusually warm and trying to not run the A/C to much... just doesn't seem fair to have to run the A/C in October lol... so yeah its not fully tested yet.... I'm running a test now.... don't have much time so I don't think I'll give it the full 10 runs, but maybe it'll be enough for you for now. lol ... maybe later I'll get to doing the full 10, but even while running this I was already getting this post ready and doing a myriad of other tasks... anyway, it isn't much, but at least it shows something... and btw... I'll re-state as I already have... this OC isn't fully tested... but is proving promising : )
> 
> you'll notice the vcore in the capture is showing as 1.464.... that's due to the Ultra high LLC pushing it slightly above the bios set 1.44.... so yeah... probably wouldn't be even remotely stable if it weren't for that lol


Not really no.
I am curious if it is stable, so longer test(without using the pc) should be needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> No 5.3 was not stable at all.... Was just pushing it to see how high it would go..


Oh ok.
Fun run








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Your graphics score seem low.
> 
> Use CCC 14.9 or 14.9.1, OC the Card, and shoot for 9500+..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp delta is the difference between your ambient temp and water temp.
> 
> Less = Better. You'd want it to be as low as possible (performance in mind)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equates to Rad space and Fan effectiveness.


Yeah, I should have said what I do know about it.

I know what Delta is.
But I don't get it how people calculate theirs....
Does one need a water temp sensor for it? Or does it has something to do with difference in ambient and cpu temp?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Negative results are not stable


Didn't notice that.
So true.

I mostly also look for big differences in the scores to see if I need more volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> someone update title we have now fx-8320e fx-8370 and fx-8370e vishera too


Make your own Thread.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> [
> I know what Delta is.
> But I don't get it how people calculate theirs....
> Does one need a water temp sensor for it? Or does it has something to do with difference in ambient and cpu temp?
> 
> :


Quote:


> DT is the foundation of your water cooling loop. The better your DT, the cooler your chips are. In water cooling, DT is simply the difference between the ambient air temperature and the water temperature on the outgoing side of the radiator. Room temperature vs. water temperature: that's it. You can't remove all the heat - no system is 100% efficient, nor can you go below ambient room temperature.


SO technically , yes you need to know the temp of your water when it leaves the radiator. Some people have put a thermometer on or in their resevoirs as well. Although I diagree with last sentence above since my delta is quite often -30c+ from ambient room temps.


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> First will you please go to the rig builder and add your rig so we can see what you have especially in this thread things move fast, also a run down again on the voltages your CPU clock ram and ram clock is it stock or overclocked.. (its just been a wile.) do you have fans what is the rated speed..


I know, apologies. I meant to get back to this the night after I posted and well, you know.

Anyway, rigbuilder completed

CPU voltage = 1.46850
CPUNB voltage = 1.3750
CPU speed = 4.8Ghz @ 24 x 200 (Prime95 stable, no more than 60C on the core or packet temp)

RAM voltage (@2133Mhz) = 1.6550; 10-12-12-31-2N timings

NB & HT = 2600Mhz
NB voltage = 1.2

I just took the RAM all the way up to 1.85v (in increments) and I thought it was a bit more stable around 1.75 but no, it's not. I wish I'd RMA'd it now as it looks like really crappy RAM. Seen some poor reviews too. I only bought it because it was on the QVL list for the motherboard! GRRR.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I know, apologies. I meant to get back to this the night after I posted and well, you know.
> 
> Anyway, rigbuilder completed
> 
> CPU voltage = 1.46850
> CPUNB voltage = 1.3750
> CPU speed = 4.8Ghz @ 24 x 200 (Prime95 stable, no more than 60C on the core or packet temp)
> 
> RAM voltage (@2133Mhz) = 1.6550; 10-12-12-31-2N timings
> 
> NB & HT = 2600Mhz
> NB voltage = 1.2
> 
> I just took the RAM all the way up to 1.85v (in increments) and I thought it was a bit more stable around 1.75 but no, it's not. I wish I'd RMA'd it now as it looks like really crappy RAM. Seen some poor reviews too. I only bought it because it was on the QVL list for the motherboard! GRRR.


Ok, what do you have set in the Digi options, and Dram timings and Dram control (iirc) they, also do you have turbo enabled?

just take screen shots in the BIOS and post you can do that by pressing f12 and saving to a flash drive, your system is very similar to mine so we should be able to figure this out, there are also a few other users that have lots of experience with that board I have the sabertooth which is the one step down from that.

I am seeing that the timings that you provided are for the 2400 kit and not the 2133 kit. the 2133 kit is Timing 9-11-11-31 if you have the 2133 kit that could be yoru issue as the sub timings may not changed, unless you are overclocking the ram to 2400 and trying to match the timings of the 2400 kits, which may not work for the ram IC's that you have./


----------



## m00ter

Sorry to have confused things - I have the 2400 kit, but I'm running it at 2133 at the moment, with the 2400 timings. I want to get it to 2400 though!

Thanks for the help so far, I'll go take some BIOS screenshots now and come back to you!


----------



## Johan45

Just had a look at your stuff there mooter. 4x4gig of 2400 is a big pill for the FX to swallow. You may need to get the CPU_NB up over 1.4 but I would start with the CPU V_Core. 1.46 seems low to me for most FX at 4.8 and adding that much high speed ram is going to require more.


----------



## gertruude

is it possible/safe to reflash older versions of bios?


----------



## m00ter

BIOS shots uploaded to my rigbuilder profile

I hadn't really considered upping the CPU VCore to sort out a memory issue. But I know what you mean about 16GB being a bit too much, I wondered myself if it was just asking too much of the overall setup.

I wonder, is it even worth me trying to push to 2400 or should I attempt to tighten timings on 2133?

The CPU Vcore might seem low for 4.8 (it's now at 1.47v as you'll see in my bios screenshots) but it's Prime stable on Blend, so I kinda figured I'd got "lucky" with the chip. We'll see just how lucky when I swap the case out for something with actual airflow and I can perhaps push the voltage a bit more, but I'm unsure how much I'll need to push it to see the magical 5.0Ghz.

One problem at a time though!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is it possible/safe to install older versions of bios?


uh yes, safe, well depends on the bios nd what they have fixed/. it worked at some point in time lol.. there are certain bios that just work better for clocking however it is not supported by the manufacturer to do so,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> BIOS shots uploaded to my rigbuilder profile
> 
> I hadn't really considered upping the CPU VCore to sort out a memory issue. But I know what you mean about 16GB being a bit too much, I wondered myself if it was just asking too much of the overall setup.
> 
> I wonder, is it even worth me trying to push to 2400 or should I attempt to tighten timings on 2133?
> 
> The CPU Vcore might seem low for 4.8 (it's now at 1.4v7 as you'll see in my bios screenshots) but it's Prime stable on Blend, so I kinda figured I'd got "lucky" with the chip. We'll see just how lucky when I swap the case out for something with actual airflow and I can perhaps push the voltage a bit more, but I'm unsure how much I'll need to push it to see the magical 5.0Ghz.
> 
> One problem at a time though!


there may be a thing with the voltage

up the power switching frequency on the DRaM to at least 400 and adjust the CPU/NB response control and CPU power switching frequency as well.. Basically anything that is auto in the Digi section needs to be adjusted

the current capabiliities may need to take a look to see if those help as well....

If non of that works, in the DRAM driving control up those to the maximum level to see if that will help you bring stability. you should be able to hit 2400mhz ram on that board no problem but if you do that keep the resistance at 60ohms

using a lower ram divider and upping the FSB and lowering your multi may also help in finding the stability


----------



## m00ter

Ok, so I took a couple of sticks out, just to see.

She's currently running Prime with ram @ 2400 with 1.75v (arbitary, just to see if it worked, and it does!).

So it's fine with 2 sticks, not so fine with 4 sticks. Hmmm. Now I need to work out if it's a faulty stick or not. I'll swap them out and run again to see if it's stable on ANY two sticks, and if so, we can agree that it's not the actual sticks at fault.

And Package Temp in CPUID HWMonitor is 63C after the first couple of Prime tests have passed. I hear I can go to 71? Hmmmm.....









Back to the ram, I've no idea what the Digi settings should be - hence auto all round. Can someone be a bit more specific? Talk of ohms scares me haha!

(still stress testing and rock solid....)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Ok, so I took a couple of sticks out, just to see.
> 
> She's currently running Prime with ram @ 2400 with 1.75v (arbitary, just to see if it worked, and it does!).
> 
> So it's fine with 2 sticks, not so fine with 4 sticks. Hmmm. Now I need to work out if it's a faulty stick or not. I'll swap them out and run again to see if it's stable on ANY two sticks, and if so, we can agree that it's not the actual sticks at fault.
> 
> And Package Temp in CPUID HWMonitor is 63C after the first couple of Prime tests have passed. I hear I can go to 71? Hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the ram, I've no idea what the Digi settings should be - hence auto all round. Can someone be a bit more specific? Talk of ohms scares me haha!
> 
> (still stress testing and rock solid....)


this is what I have set on the saber

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1888978/a/1127522/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/sort/display_order/

It may be a bit higher than what you need as I have stuff super clocked. but you see whats going on at least

in the DRAM driving control up those to the maximum level to see if that will help you bring stability is 4 sticks.. as it should it is for each bank


----------



## m00ter

Ok, so I bought the RAM voltage down to 1.66 (slight nudge on the stock voltage, just in case) and is fine.

So then I swapped out the first 2 sticks for the 2nd too, and all was fine there too. So it's not a faulty stick, as far as I can tell.

I'm now deliberating if I even need to put the other 2 sticks back in and try to resolve things or if 8GB is "enough"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Ok, so I bought the RAM voltage down to 1.66 (slight nudge on the stock voltage, just in case) and is fine.
> 
> So then I swapped out the first 2 sticks for the 2nd too, and all was fine there too. So it's not a faulty stick, as far as I can tell.
> 
> I'm now deliberating if I even need to put the other 2 sticks back in and try to resolve things or if 8GB is "enough"


put the other 2 in and follow what I posted as this is now deduced down to either the RAM bus divider, the CPU/NB or the bank strength


----------



## m00ter

Ok, so I put the other two in to make four and tried again - prime workers are dying almost instantly. But rock solid on (any) two.

I then tried your advice:

CPU Power Switching Freq from Auto to Ultra Fast (highest setting)
CPU/NB Response from Auto to Ultra Fast (highest setting)
Power Switching Freq from Auto to 400

And still the same problem, workers dying from the off.

What do I tweak / change next?!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Ok, so I put the other two in to make four and tried again - prime workers are dying almost instantly. But rock solid on (any) two.
> 
> I then tried your advice:
> 
> CPU Power Switching Freq from Auto to Ultra Fast (highest setting)
> CPU/NB Response from Auto to Ultra Fast (highest setting)
> Power Switching Freq from Auto to 400
> 
> And still the same problem, workers dying from the off.
> 
> What do I tweak / change next?!


in the DRAM driving control up those to the maximum level to see if that will help you bring stability. you should be able to hit 2400mhz ram on that board no problem but if you do that keep the resistance at 60ohms


----------



## m00ter

No joy










Upped them all to max settings (1.5x / 2x etc) - set the ohms to 60 - still dropping workers instantly.

There's a bottleneck somewhere!

Anything else I can try before I give up and A) go down to 8GB @ 2400 or B) settle for 16GB on 2133 ?

Thanks again for the help and advice so far, at least I've confirmed the sticks themselves aren't duff, which is a start I guess.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Ok, so I put the other two in to make four and tried again - prime workers are dying almost instantly. But rock solid on (any) two.
> 
> I then tried your advice:
> 
> CPU Power Switching Freq from Auto to Ultra Fast (highest setting)
> CPU/NB Response from Auto to Ultra Fast (highest setting)
> Power Switching Freq from Auto to 400
> 
> And still the same problem, workers dying from the off.
> 
> What do I tweak / change next?!


whats your Cpu/nb voltage under load?


----------



## m00ter

Which one is that in CPUID HWMonitor? VINx?

(sorry....)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Which one is that in CPUID HWMonitor? VINx?
> 
> (sorry....)


Ditch hwmonitor







it buggy on this platform..

hwinfo64


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Which one is that in CPUID HWMonitor? VINx?
> 
> (sorry....)


Tintin! Is that really you? Where's Captain Haddock?


----------



## m00ter

Down the boozer, obviously. Think he took Snowy with him too.

Right, HWMonitor ditched - which temp are you looking for again, hwinfo64 has LOADS (Much better, nice one....)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Down the boozer, obviously. Think he took Snowy with him too.
> 
> Right, HWMonitor ditched - which temp are you looking for again, hwinfo64 has LOADS (Much better, nice one....)


cpu/nb

and NB also









oh and VDDA

oh blast it just give us a screen shot underload with the fat trimmed from the hwinfo (notice i've got 57 sensor hidden LOL)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Down the boozer, obviously. Think he took Snowy with him too.


Ahaha! So it was you! But, come on, Snowy??? Does Milou really tolerate this?









(sorry for offtopic, but i wasn't sure it was really Tintin).


----------



## m00ter

Here's my temps following the first round of Prime, so about 10mins of solid thrashing (Blend....). This is with the ram at 2133Mhz, to clarify.

Is this the bit where you guys go "Oh my, he's frying that!" or do you err towards "Crumbs, I reckon he can push 5.0Ghz you know!".

Sorry, I get ahead of myself. Let's see if the RAM problem can be resolved first. If I have the temp headroom I'm happy to push it. Even more so when I get the Carbide 540 at the weekend!

And you thought Tintin wasn't a gamer, eh? He was once invited to be a codies beta tester but his boss wouldn't let him have the time off







He'd have been one of the first to play GRID Autosport if he'd made it.

(tip for anyone playing GRID Auto with eyefinity + crossfire.... force DX10 in hardware settings, no more freezing/crashing!)


----------



## m00ter

Added to rigbuilder so you dont have to squint - edit, just seen the [Original] button, nevermind!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my temps following the first round of Prime, so about 10mins of solid thrashing (Blend....). This is with the ram at 2133Mhz, to clarify.
> 
> Is this the bit where you guys go "Oh my, he's frying that!" or do you err towards "Crumbs, I reckon he can push 5.0Ghz you know!".


According to AMD Overdrive, the temp limit is 70C on the core. The socket temp is another story, it's more motherboard dependent, but not AMD's concern. AMD thinks of keeping alive its CPU, not the motherboard. So you are at 55C at the core (package), out of a limit of 70C.


----------



## m00ter

What's that I hear? Is it 5.0Ghz? I think it is. The 540 case will help so much when it comes to socket cooling too, I'll stick a fan on the backside and we'll be well away.

Right, while I now busy myself pushing the CPU a bit any further ideas on the RAM greatly appreciated! Can I / should I push the CPU/NB to see if it stabilizes things?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> What's that I hear? Is it 5.0Ghz? I think it is. The 540 case will help so much when it comes to socket cooling too, I'll stick a fan on the backside and we'll be well away.


Fan on the back of the socket is good idea, it has helped in many (although not all) cases, since the air tends to stagnate behind the motherboard in most cases.

Sorry for not being able to give further advice, but i am only a once in a year overclocker, the rest of the time, i undervolt and have never attempted to go past 4.5Ghz on my own FX.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> What's that I hear? Is it 5.0Ghz? I think it is. The 540 case will help so much when it comes to socket cooling too, I'll stick a fan on the backside and we'll be well away.
> 
> Right, while I now busy myself pushing the CPU a bit any further ideas on the RAM greatly appreciated! Can I / should I push the CPU/NB to see if it stabilizes things?


Joining in a bit late, but how long did you run that blend test? In the shown screen shot.
Temps look pretty good to me.

About upping the cpu-nb.
Personally I think it is already way up high...
But then again, maybe Fears can give you better info on that one.

As far as I know you don't want the cpu-nb higher then the vcore.

And guys. What about that huge difference between low and high values of his cpu-nb voltage?

I don't know if I missed it. But I saw nobody tell m00ter that it isn't the amount of ram but the 4 sticks at that frequency that gives the stress.
If you did have 2x8gb you'd be good to go.

Edit:

*Is it true?*
I've heard that amd changed the max core temp a couple of times the last few weeks.
Can anybody give me some insight on this....
How come it suddenly is safe to go to 70 instead of 62c?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my temps following the first round of Prime, so about 10mins of solid thrashing (Blend....). This is with the ram at 2133Mhz, to clarify.
> 
> Is this the bit where you guys go "Oh my, he's frying that!" or do you err towards "Crumbs, I reckon he can push 5.0Ghz you know!".
> 
> Sorry, I get ahead of myself. Let's see if the RAM problem can be resolved first. If I have the temp headroom I'm happy to push it. Even more so when I get the Carbide 540 at the weekend!
> 
> And you thought Tintin wasn't a gamer, eh? He was once invited to be a codies beta tester but his boss wouldn't let him have the time off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd have been one of the first to play GRID Autosport if he'd made it.
> 
> (tip for anyone playing GRID Auto with eyefinity + crossfire.... force DX10 in hardware settings, no more freezing/crashing!)


try bumping Vcore up a notch..

you VDDA is rather high.. try 2.58ish V

i'd bump both Nb and HT up to 1.25v


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> What's that I hear? Is it 5.0Ghz? I think it is. The 540 case will help so much when it comes to socket cooling too, I'll stick a fan on the backside and we'll be well away.
> 
> Right, while I now busy myself pushing the CPU a bit any further ideas on the RAM greatly appreciated! Can I / should I push the CPU/NB to see if it stabilizes things?


It's all about the cooling.

A fan on the back to cool the back of the socket and the back of the VRM,s


Fans on the VRM s and the Northbridge cooler , good air flow and all the rest.


----------



## OldBarzo

Screenshot37.png 345k .png file


Screenshot36.png 435k .png file
HI
@Alastair
Thanks for the BIOS screen shots. Tried with your settings as a test start, but system froze needing a reboot. Have managed with a lot of trial and error using them as a basis
to get CPU clocked @4.729 stable on IBT/AVX standard settings, but VRM temps are high @ up to 66 although I have a 140mm fan blowing on them.
Want to try with high but am fearful of the temps rising too high.

Oldbarzo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> What's that I hear? Is it 5.0Ghz? I think it is. The 540 case will help so much when it comes to socket cooling too, I'll stick a fan on the backside and we'll be well away.
> 
> Right, while I now busy myself pushing the CPU a bit any further ideas on the RAM greatly appreciated! Can I / should I push the CPU/NB to see if it stabilizes things?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Joining in a bit late, but how long did you run that blend test? In the shown screen shot.
> Temps look pretty good to me.
> 
> About upping the cpu-nb.
> Personally I think it is already way up high...
> But then again, maybe Fears can give you better info on that one.
> 
> As far as I know you don't want the cpu-nb higher then the vcore.
> 
> And guys. What about that huge difference between low and high values of his cpu-nb voltage?
> 
> I don't know if I missed it. But I saw nobody tell m00ter that it isn't the amount of ram but the 4 sticks at that frequency that gives the stress.
> If you did have 2x8gb you'd be good to go.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> *Is it true?*
> I've heard that amd changed the max core temp a couple of times the last few weeks.
> Can anybody give me some insight on this....
> How come it suddenly is safe to go to 70 instead of 62c?
Click to expand...

Ok so the CPU/nb needs to be toned down, since you have already set a higher set voltage, drop your LLC for the CPU/nb down a notch, I rarely go over 1.45 however I also do only run 2 sticks.. but I have seen this and delt with it on the side so mainly this issue with the RAM is going to result in you needing to overclock by FSB a little

So I say drop down the RAM divider by 1
so you have it at 2133 then up the FSB till it says 2400
keep in mind when you up the FSB it will clock everything else, you will want to drop your CPU/NB divider as well as your HT divider.

Keep the PCIe clock a t 100 (that is a tricky one to OC FYI)

next you may want to check the voltage that you have for the vDDR, if you up this by .2-.3v it may actually help you.

I have experienced a lot as I was running 1866 cas 9 ram at 2400 cas 9 but dropped it down to cas 8 2133, it put a lot of stress on the IMC and caused me to learn a lot about it.

Another thing that you may want to check into is that on another profile where you have the CPU at stock, then set overclock setting to D.O.C.P. to 2400 RAM and check to see if that works.. (keeping everything on stock other than what the board wants to overclock, keep in mind the settings that you need for your other voltages for your clocks.) once you have everything stock and the RAM at 2400 you will then be able to fully isolate the root cause and get it stable to work 2400.. once it becomes stable you will just need to modify the other multipliers to set to the clocks that you had set,

Set the voltages, and after all of that you should be good to go at 4.8 from there. once you have that solid then you will be able to proceed to thee 5.0+

This is complete and is the best advice you will be able to follow at this moment in figuring this issue out.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Screenshot37.png 345k .png file
> 
> 
> Screenshot36.png 435k .png file
> HI
> @Alastair
> Thanks for the BIOS screen shots. Tried with your settings as a test start, but system froze needing a reboot. Have managed with a lot of trial and error using them as a basis
> to get CPU clocked @4.729 stable on IBT/AVX standard settings, but VRM temps are high @ up to 66 although I have a 140mm fan blowing on them.
> Want to try with high but am fearful of the temps rising too high.
> 
> Oldbarzo


66c on the vrm is not that high.

May I ask why you have the ram timings that loose?
It's kinda horrible for only 1600mhz. Should be around cl9 normally.

Can you post shots of your bios settings, if you haven't already?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Screenshot37.png 345k .png file
> 
> 
> Screenshot36.png 435k .png file
> HI
> @Alastair
> Thanks for the BIOS screen shots. Tried with your settings as a test start, but system froze needing a reboot. Have managed with a lot of trial and error using them as a basis
> to get CPU clocked @4.729 stable on IBT/AVX standard settings, but VRM temps are high @ up to 66 although I have a 140mm fan blowing on them.
> Want to try with high but am fearful of the temps rising too high.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 66c on the vrm is not that high.
> 
> May I ask why you have the ram timings that loose?
> It's kinda horrible for only 1600mhz. Should be around cl9 normally.
> 
> Can you post shots of your bios settings, if you haven't already?
Click to expand...

Yeah those timings are completely terrible. heck I have 2400 RAM that runs at almost that. What is the kit that you have.

also Standard IBT AVX does not stress hard enough, you need to use at least very high for any type of stress.


----------



## m00ter

I don't know why I didn't join in the fun earlier tbh, you all seem very nice etc









Ok, so I got carried away a little. One thing at a time TinTin, one thing at a time....

CPU/NB voltage back at 1.35 - seems happy. Ramming more voltage here doesn't seem to help, and it does seem to hinder.

I've also now set NB & NB HT at 1.25v as per advice, and bought VDDA down a little too.

I knew getting 4 sticks was a bad idea, but they were QVL and cheap, so I thought why not? Now I know. I'll look out for some nice 2 x 8GB sticks and sell the current ones on me thinks, if it'll make life easier and place less stress on the system with the same result I'm all for it.

Going to call it a night now, but I'll go back to FSB overclocking shortly. Then I'll get 2 x 8GB in there and see if we can find a nice happy 4.8.

Then I'm going for the 5.0. I can taste it....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I don't know why I didn't join in the fun earlier tbh, you all seem very nice etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I got carried away a little. One thing at a time TinTin, one thing at a time....
> 
> CPU/NB voltage back at 1.35 - seems happy. Ramming more voltage here doesn't seem to help, and it does seem to hinder.
> 
> I've also now set NB & NB HT at 1.25v as per advice, and bought VDDA down a little too.
> 
> I knew getting 4 sticks was a bad idea, but they were QVL and cheap, so I thought why not? Now I know. I'll look out for some nice 2 x 8GB sticks and sell the current ones on me thinks, if it'll make life easier and place less stress on the system with the same result I'm all for it.
> 
> Going to call it a night now, but I'll go back to FSB overclocking shortly. Then I'll get 2 x 8GB in there and see if we can find a nice happy 4.8.
> 
> Then I'm going for the 5.0. I can taste it....


Try my suggestion first, you should be able to do it.. just seems that its one little thing throwing it off, with ram its a hard thing to pinpoint until you find it

like the last place I check ...


----------



## m00ter

Oh, as for the screenie @ 4.8 on the multi only, Prime had been running for 10 mins? Enough for a first pass of Test 1 anyway. Long enough to get the temps stable at least.

I've currently got it stressing at 4.8 with 220 x 22, NB/HT @ 2636, the RAM is at 2344 (2 sticks!) and she's sitting pretty at 1.475 on the vcore under load and 58.6C package temp. Brilliant.

It's the 4 sticks!

Thanks all, really appreciated.

My CPU-NB voltage is still at 1.442 under load though, so think I will bring the LLC down a bit and see if it's better.

And it might just be my imagination, but FSB OC is a bit snappier than just multi. Even though HT/NB are were they were before (roughly), it seems to be burning through Prime a bit quicker.


----------



## m00ter

Here you go


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Ram is 4 x 4Gb Sticks Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3 2133. Motherboard will not boot with the Ram set to 2133 although there is a built-in profile for it,
and when I tightened the timing at 1600 the same thing happened, the PC would not boot and the BIOS beeped a memory error.
I am beginning to think that the CPU/Mobo combo does not like 16Gb of Ram will all 4 slots filled.

Oldbarzo


----------



## m00ter

So, do I get the Trident X again, on the basis that the current 2 x 4GB sticks seem happy at 2400

Or, do I go for Avexier Blitz 1.1 - not heard of them but the white strobes might go nicely with the ROG board and my new windowed 540!









Or a pair of Savages, which seem to have some nice timings 11-11-11-35


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> [
> I know what Delta is.
> But I don't get it how people calculate theirs....
> Does one need a water temp sensor for it? Or does it has something to do with difference in ambient and cpu temp?
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> DT is the foundation of your water cooling loop. The better your DT, the cooler your chips are. In water cooling, DT is simply the difference between the ambient air temperature and the water temperature on the outgoing side of the radiator. Room temperature vs. water temperature: that's it. You can't remove all the heat - no system is 100% efficient, nor can you go below ambient room temperature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO technically , yes you need to know the temp of your water when it leaves the radiator. Some people have put a thermometer on or in their resevoirs as well. Although I diagree with last sentence above since my delta is quite often -30c+ from ambient room temps.
Click to expand...

Please tell me you are joking. Without phase change or more extreme cooling. Without breaking the laws of physics it is impossible to get less then ambient . As a matter of fact getting to ambient is near impossible
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is it possible/safe to reflash older versions of bios?


Yes it generally is fine with these boards unlike the past when it was risky
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> BIOS shots uploaded to my rigbuilder profile
> 
> I hadn't really considered upping the CPU VCore to sort out a memory issue. But I know what you mean about 16GB being a bit too much, I wondered myself if it was just asking too much of the overall setup.
> 
> I wonder, is it even worth me trying to push to 2400 or should I attempt to tighten timings on 2133?
> 
> The CPU Vcore might seem low for 4.8 (it's now at 1.47v as you'll see in my bios screenshots) but it's Prime stable on Blend, so I kinda figured I'd got "lucky" with the chip. We'll see just how lucky when I swap the case out for something with actual airflow and I can perhaps push the voltage a bit more, but I'm unsure how much I'll need to push it to see the magical 5.0Ghz.
> 
> One problem at a time though!


Meh about average of a chip


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Oh, as for the screenie @ 4.8 on the multi only, Prime had been running for 10 mins? Enough for a first pass of Test 1 anyway. Long enough to get the temps stable at least.
> 
> I've currently got it stressing at 4.8 with 220 x 22, NB/HT @ 2636, the RAM is at 2344 (2 sticks!) and she's sitting pretty at 1.475 on the vcore under load and 58.6C package temp. Brilliant.
> 
> It's the 4 sticks!
> 
> Thanks all, really appreciated.
> 
> My CPU-NB voltage is still at 1.442 under load though, so think I will bring the LLC down a bit and see if it's better.
> 
> And it might just be my imagination, but FSB OC is a bit snappier than just multi. Even though HT/NB are were they were before (roughly), it seems to be burning through Prime a bit quicker.


FSB OC is going to seem snappier as you are overclocking the entire boards at once..

Also I would say to try the 4 sticks now, the reason why you are having an issue is not the chip or the RAM, it is that 4 sticks on any board will be harder on the IMC, Which is not an issue you just need to find out where the week point is and correct it. normally it is a lower voltage. You should not have any issue with 2400 on that board with 4 sticks.. MEGAMAN will be able to assist further in regards to that, he really is the one that has the full experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Please tell me you are joking. Without phase change or more extreme cooling. Without breaking the laws of physics it is impossible to get less then ambient . As a matter of fact getting to ambient is near impossible
> Yes it generally is fine with these boards unlike the past when it was risky
> Meh about average of a chip


I completely forgot about the old days and BIOS flashing haha,, he what have I missed with this guys ram running 4 sticks at 2400?


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Ram is 4 x 4Gb Sticks Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3 2133. Motherboard will not boot with the Ram set to 2133 although there is a built-in profile for it,
> and when I tightened the timing at 1600 the same thing happened, the PC would not boot and the BIOS beeped a memory error.
> I am beginning to think that the CPU/Mobo combo does not like 16Gb of Ram will all 4 slots filled.
> 
> Oldbarzo


I just came to the same conclusion after much testing and help!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Ram is 4 x 4Gb Sticks Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3 2133. Motherboard will not boot with the Ram set to 2133 although there is a built-in profile for it,
> and when I tightened the timing at 1600 the same thing happened, the PC would not boot and the BIOS beeped a memory error.
> I am beginning to think that the CPU/Mobo combo does not like 16Gb of Ram will all 4 slots filled.
> 
> Oldbarzo


did you try just 2 sticks? as that is just awfully slow. you might as well be running ddr2 800 ram


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> FSB OC is going to seem snappier as you are overclocking the entire boards at once..
> 
> Also I would say to try the 4 sticks now, the reason why you are having an issue is not the chip or the RAM, it is that 4 sticks on any board will be harder on the IMC, Which is not an issue you just need to find out where the week point is and correct it. normally it is a lower voltage. You should not have any issue with 2400 on that board with 4 sticks.. MEGAMAN will be able to assist further in regards to that, he really is the one that has the full experience.


I look forward to hearing from MEGAMAN.

But, if 4 sticks is stressing the IMC, why not just go for 2 instead? Just seems like I might be trying too hard. The moment I go down to 2 sticks a previously unstable run suddenly becomes stable. This suggests I'll get more headroom with 2 x 8GB sticks in the longrun.

I'm one of those who doesn't mind swapping out hardware (any excuse tbh!) and if going down to 2 sticks will make life "easier" then I might just do it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I look forward to hearing from MEGAMAN.
> 
> But, if 4 sticks is stressing the IMC, why not just go for 2 instead? Just seems like I might be trying too hard. The moment I go down to 2 sticks a previously unstable run suddenly becomes stable. This suggests I'll get more headroom with 2 x 8GB sticks in the longrun.
> 
> I'm one of those who doesn't mind swapping out hardware (any excuse tbh!) and if going down to 2 sticks will make life "easier" then I might just do it.


You do have a point there, however if you get the 4 sticks running now you will be able to know what the true limits of your ram/board/cpu is..

my 2cents at least, then again I am anal and if it works with 2 sticks on all sticks then it must work for 4 sticks


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> he what have I missed with this guys ram running 4 sticks at 2400?


tl;dr - couldn't get 4.8 prime stable on 4 sticks at 2400, but 2133 was fine. Tried many things, then took two sticks out and all problems went away.

Now running 4.8 stable on a FSB OC, not just multi, and thinking about bringing the CPU/NB under load down by lowering LLC.

Also thinking of buying 2 x 8GB sticks to run with from here on!


----------



## m00ter

I just accidentally http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-ddr3-dominator-platinum-pc3-19200-(2400)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-10-12-12-31-dhx


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> [
> Please tell me you are joking. Without phase change or more extreme cooling. Without breaking the laws of physics it is impossible to get less then ambient . As a matter of fact getting to ambient is near impossible


Ha , I'm not joking I'm Stephen Hawking. No seriously I run with my rad outdoors in the winter and right now the rad,pump and res are in a deep freezer. So 20c ambient and -10c water or lower. Sometimes I've had it close to -25c how elde could I get a 6.0 validation.
@mooter
If you're running a newer bios with that ram that could be part of the problem. I'd also ditch 2 of the sticks unless you're doing video or the like that'll use that much ram. Just my opinion. I have tested many bios versions on the CHV-z and some of the newer ones really don't play well with high speed ram.

Is it too late for the physics party?? I finally got the FX back in the saddle and did a quick run of firestrike. How's 10882 ?


----------



## mus1mus

Well then, you should have mentioned that your ROOM AMBIENT is way higher than your environment ambient.









I am thinking about having an external rad that I could play with ICE and stuff. Any issues on condensation?


----------



## Kalistoval

I re aranged my rads in my case and my flops are up


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well then, you should have mentioned that your ROOM AMBIENT is way higher than your environment ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about having an external rad that I could play with ICE and stuff. Any issues on condensation?


Check my bench rig for some pics. I use insulation on the hoses, high density foam around the block and vaseline on the back of the board.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Not really no.
> I am curious if it is stable, so longer test(without using the pc) should be needed.


Ok Chopper, you win... well actually it got hot enough I bothered to hook back up my window unit... no joke its warmer now than it was on the 4th of July here!?!? but anyway, here is your much requested run of IBT AVX on very high 10 runs... for the record.. max core temps were 50.1C yay... think I'll move on up to 5.1 now...

crap... hangon\


----------



## Minotaurtoo

forgot to save screenshot lol... edit: I realize now I should have just edited the last post







.... been a long day at work... time to just chill out


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> forgot to save screenshot lol... edit: I realize now I should have just edited the last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... been a long day at work... time to just chill out


Very Nice chip man..









Wish I could grab one locally. But they're priced the same as launched here!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice chip man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could grab one locally. But they're priced the same as launched here!


wow that stinks... I sold my old 8350 for $150 on ebay... I had planed on keeping it for another build... but opted for trying a new apu for my wifes pc as she doesn't do much gaming or any thing high end... so I think I came out ok... buying a new 9590 for $229 selling old 8350 for $150 and going from max usable 4.8ghz to over 5ghz... 5.1 I'm still fine tuning... but seems like its going to stabilize around 1.48 to 1.5 with LLC at ultra high... which will push it slightly over that... it'll pass 10 runs on standard IBT avx at +.03 offset which is about 1.48... but I'll test more later.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> wow that stinks... I sold my old 8350 for $150 on ebay... I had planed on keeping it for another build... but opted for trying a new apu for my wifes pc as she doesn't do much gaming or any thing high end... so I think I came out ok... buying a new 9590 for $229 selling old 8350 for $150 and going from max usable 4.8ghz to over 5ghz... 5.1 I'm still fine tuning... but seems like its going to stabilize around 1.48 to 1.5 with LLC at ultra high... which will push it slightly over that... it'll pass 10 runs on standard IBT avx at +.03 offset which is about 1.48... but I'll test more later.


1.5V is not that hard to cool yet..

At least on a Custom Loop or a 240mm AIO.

I'm jealouz


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1.5V is not that hard to cool yet..
> 
> At least on a Custom Loop or a 240mm AIO.
> 
> I'm jealouz


no need to be jealous lol... AMD recently announced price drops.. so may be easier to get soon....

about volts/cooling,

my old 8350 took 1.54v to get stable at 4.8.... that seemed to be the comfort cooling limit.. .by comfort... I mean, normal use/gaming temps don't exceed 60C... This 9590 chip seems to put out more heat per volt... so looks like 1.51ish max for my comfort... but that could end up being close to 5.2.... I tested 1.52... or was it 1.53... well one of them at 5.2ghz one cold morning and it passed 10 runs on standard.... but again.. more testing is needed to fine tune it.... when I got the 8350 it took me weeks to get my OC profiles tuned in... ended up using it mostly at 4.5 because it seemed to be the perfect balance of speed, cool running, and not excessive power consumption.... This chip... definitely different, good.. .but different...

looking like 5.0 or 5.1 will be my "normal" 24/7 profile... one member here already said that he wouldn't push it past 5.1 for 24/7... because heat was starting to build... 58C on cores during testing... but its not fully tested yet, so might build up more heat than I care for.... only time will tell.. but its down to one of the two lol.


----------



## puts

how you guys can change volt like that +0.0125v steps and so on? I can only change every step +0.025v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> how you guys can change volt like that +0.0125v steps and so on? I can only change every step +0.025v


Board Specific Features.

ASUS CHVFZ, SABERKITTY has that increment resolution.

Giga's have larger increments.

Simply goes down to the board.


----------



## puts

Yes I have gigabyte. That sucks







we guys must take bigger voltages than asus guys. Seems like for fine precise overclock asus is a lot better than gigabyte.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> how you guys can change volt like that +0.0125v steps and so on? I can only change every step +0.025v
> 
> 
> 
> Board Specific Features.
> 
> ASUS CHVFZ, SABERKITTY has that increment resolution.
> 
> Giga's have larger increments.
> 
> Simply goes down to the superior board.
Click to expand...

fixed for you

@m00ter

please tell me you have active cooling on your VRMS ? some of the settings you have enabled/changed need it !! please dont change anything i recommend under your digi settings without it

CPU power duty control c current ( or w.e. the other option is )
cpu power response control to max ( extreme or w.e. )
cpu/nb power response control to max ( extreme or w.e. )

imo cpu vdda volts are not useful @ 2.65 on asus boards

on CVFz with active cooling on vrms/nb i set to 1.25

play with cpu/nb volts too much and i over heat and will fail, when i say overheat i dont mean actual temps, i meant temps that the cpu does not like also more volts does not mean more stable for ram. this is ram specific from what i have found meaning the ram wont be stable. also minor changes once you find the range will effect how well it works.

as to the 4 dimm 4gb sticks vs 2 dim 8gb sticks, both have plus and minus. some minus of the latter slightly slower and also more difficult to stabilize then 2x4gb


----------



## The Pook

Bought some fans for push pull and used some better thermal paste and broke my previous wall of 4.7 pretty easily. Still don't have much faith in 5Ghz on 8 cores without at least 1.625v.




Better RAM and 1.65v when my ambients get a bit cooler and I think I can hit low 13s


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Bought some fans for push pull and used some better thermal paste and broke my previous wall of 4.7 pretty easily. Still don't have much faith in 5Ghz on 8 cores without at least 1.625v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better RAM and 1.65v when my ambients get a bit cooler and I think I can hit low 13s


Wow i dont ever seen so bad overclocking capacity fx-83xx seria chip. have you been overheated and voltaged that so much and now it cant overclock well enymore?


----------



## The Pook

It needs 1.52v to be Prime95 stable @ 4.7Ghz. BF4 is stable at 4.8Ghz with 1.56v but Prime fails at about 6 hours.

bad chip indeed haha. never mistreated it, this was the first time I've ever pushed it over 1.55v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Got 2600 ram today.. popped it in booted but need to stablize it.. getting bsod.. it may take me a bit to get my stuff organized.. in the middle of moving yet again.. all well.. needless to say 2x4gb at 2600 is not as easy as 2400


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Got 2600 ram today.. popped it in booted but need to stablize it.. getting bsod.. it may take me a bit to get my stuff organized.. in the middle of moving yet again.. all well.. needless to say 2x4gb at 2600 is not as easy as 2400


good luck with the sub timings. that is likely where the issue is.


----------



## m00ter

@MegaMan... err..... no additional cooling on the VRMs, no.

I'll back VDDA down, and I'll bring CPU/NB back to earth too. Did something look high in my temps screenie?

And I'll check the digi settings too. I might be crazy but I'd prefer not to cook everything.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Got 2600 ram today.. popped it in booted but need to stablize it.. getting bsod.. it may take me a bit to get my stuff organized.. in the middle of moving yet again.. all well.. needless to say 2x4gb at 2600 is not as easy as 2400


speaking of 2400 MHZ



Now all thats left is Ocing my 290x


----------



## m00ter

@Mega Man

I took your advice and backed everything down a bit and temps are much better!

VDDA now 2.5
CPU/NB at 1.25 / 1.35 load (llc now at Regular)

CPU Power Response Control down at Fast
CPU / NB PRC also at

T2 probe (northbridge?) now at 55C under load. Still too high?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Bought some fans for push pull and used some better thermal paste and broke my previous wall of 4.7 pretty easily. Still don't have much faith in 5Ghz on 8 cores without at least 1.625v.
> 
> Better RAM and 1.65v when my ambients get a bit cooler and I think I can hit low 13s


my old 8350 chip needed 1.54v to stabilize at 4.8ghz and I never could get 5 ghz to be truly stable... at 1.62v it would pass a few runs of IBT AVX on standard... but that's it... and since I was pushing beyond my coolings capability I decided to quite lol...


----------



## m00ter

Well, mine's not on MENTAL settings any more and I now see that it should never have been in the first place!

4.8 @ 1.488vcore + 1.270 CPUNB

Temps are much better









I'm running 22 x 218 at the moment, and I backed the NB/HT down to 2400 (from 2600) to see if it'd help with 5Ghz but it looks like I need a serious voltage jump to get there. It's only a few notches on the FSB so maybe I can tweak it a little, but thanks for the advice Mega Man, and everyone else, things here are looking much better now.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Well, mine's not on MENTAL settings any more and I now see that it should never have been in the first place!


I always thought you were too impulsive, Tintin... Probably Haddock's company is ruining you...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Well, mine's not on MENTAL settings any more and I now see that it should never have been in the first place!
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.488vcore + 1.270 CPUNB
> 
> Temps are much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 22 x 218 at the moment, and I backed the NB/HT down to 2400 (from 2600) to see if it'd help with 5Ghz but it looks like I need a serious voltage jump to get there. It's only a few notches on the FSB so maybe I can tweak it a little, but thanks for the advice Mega Man, and everyone else, things here are looking much better now.


no but i bet your vrms are burning ,


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Well, mine's not on MENTAL settings any more and I now see that it should never have been in the first place!
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.488vcore + 1.270 CPUNB
> 
> Temps are much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 22 x 218 at the moment, and I backed the NB/HT down to 2400 (from 2600) to see if it'd help with 5Ghz but it looks like I need a serious voltage jump to get there. It's only a few notches on the FSB so maybe I can tweak it a little, but thanks for the advice Mega Man, and everyone else, things here are looking much better now.


Welcome to the voltage wall.
Most Vishera's near them at 4.7-4.8ghz. If I'm right.

That is the point where you need a big voltage bump to go higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no but i bet your vrms are burning ,


You think?









CHF-Z has the same sensors, if not more, then the Kitty, right?

Btw:
Still haven't heard updates on this issue.
Do you guys here agree with the increased max adviced package temp to 70c?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Welcome to the voltage wall.
> Most Vishera's near them at 4.7-4.8ghz. If I'm right.
> 
> That is the point where you need a big voltage bump to go higher.
> You think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHF-Z has the same sensors, if not more, then the Kitty, right?
> 
> Btw:
> Still haven't heard updates on this issue.
> *Do you guys here agree with the increased max adviced package temp to 70c*?


yes!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes!


Clear...

Am I the only one thinking it is kinda weird to suddenly say: ohh yea, you can take it 8 degrees higher?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Btw: Still haven't heard updates on this issue.
> Do you guys here agree with the increased max adviced package temp to 70c?


If you run two chips on Prme95 for their entire life, - same voltage, chip, stepping, etc ... I wonder what the difference between 70C and 62C would be. Probably not much.

I keep it under 62C during gaming and 72C is my emergency shut down.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> If you run two chips on Prme95 for their entire life, - same voltage, chip, stepping, etc ... I wonder what the difference between 70C and 62C would be. Probably not much.
> 
> I keep it under 62C during gaming and 72C is my emergency shut down.


Who knows.

It's a pretty big difference IMO. 62c under prime or 62c under gaming.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> It's a pretty big difference IMO. 62c under prime or 62c under gaming.


i emailed asus months ago to see what the max temp was but they never got back to me

i think if u r on air if u go over 62c could be a bit dicey, 72c for WC seems ok

i hit [email protected] on 30 mins prime i stopped at 30 because the temp didnt change from 20-30mins


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i emailed asus months ago to see what the max temp was but they never got back to me
> 
> i think if u r on air if u go over 62c could be a bit dicey, 72c for WC seems ok
> 
> i hit [email protected] on 30 mins prime i stopped at 30 because the temp didnt change from 20-30mins


Hmm..

Ah well. I just go with the latter. Gives me more headroom.
What's the point anyway? Do you need your chip to last 10 or 8 years? I don't care.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> Ah well. I just go with the latter. Gives me more headroom.
> What's the point anyway? Do you need your chip to last 10 or 8 years? I don't care.


not me lol as soon as amd bring out one i want then ill get rid of this one


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Clear...
> 
> Am I the only one thinking it is kinda weird to suddenly say: ohh yea, you can take it 8 degrees higher?


Not really because there never was a set temp for the BD arch, the 62c was assumed from the phenom + phenom II arch, My thuban also reacted a lot differently and the architecture is greatly different in these chips than they are before,

The added Temp comes from AMD overdrive where it has the thermal margin, which tells you how much further you can go on your chip before you hit the red zone and can cause damage..

I go with the thermal margin from AMD as I have played around enough with my chip to know that I have a hard shutdown at 87c (not recommended to doing but ya know)
So i say yes 70-72c is just fine.... I really think that you have to worry about the board and other components more... remember these chips are designed to allow high frequency and heat....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not really because there never was a set temp for the BD arch, the 62c was assumed from the phenom + phenom II arch, My thuban also reacted a lot differently and the architecture is greatly different in these chips than they are before,
> 
> The added Temp comes from AMD overdrive where it has the thermal margin, which tells you how much further you can go on your chip before you hit the red zone and can cause damage..
> 
> I go with the thermal margin from AMD as I have played around enough with my chip to know that I have a hard shutdown at 87c (not recommended to doing but ya know)
> So i say yes 70-72c is just fine.... I really think that you have to worry about the board and other components more... remember these chips are designed to allow high frequency and heat....


Hehe.
You dare devil.

And true. I think the board will burn out faster then the chip.


----------



## xLPGx

I have an issue with my 8320 and temps.
Since my Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2 mobo runs my CPU fans off the temperature of the socket, the package temp sometimes in slightly heavier loads goes up to 65-70 since the fans dont ramp up as the socket temp is still down at 50-60.
Stress testing where socket temp increases makes the package temp sit nicely at max ~55. Suggestions to solve this issue?


----------



## The Pook

Set fan speeds to full on in BIOS and download Speedfan.

Control fans manually or set it up to adjust individual fans based off individual sensors.

Don't own that motherboard so there might be an easier fix but I like Speedfan better than BIOS controls anyway.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Set fan speeds to full on in BIOS and download Speedfan.
> 
> Control fans manually or set it up to adjust individual fans based off individual sensors.
> 
> Don't own that motherboard so there might be an easier fix but I like Speedfan better than BIOS controls anyway.


This.

Or get a dedicated fan controller.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Set fan speeds to full on in BIOS and download Speedfan.
> 
> Control fans manually or set it up to adjust individual fans based off individual sensors.
> 
> Don't own that motherboard so there might be an easier fix but I like Speedfan better than BIOS controls anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This.
> 
> Or get a dedicated fan controller.


those


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> I have an issue with my 8320 and temps.
> Since my Asus M5A99FX Pro Rev 2 mobo runs my CPU fans off the temperature of the socket, the package temp sometimes in slightly heavier loads goes up to 65-70 since the fans dont ramp up as the socket temp is still down at 50-60.
> Stress testing where socket temp increases makes the package temp sit nicely at max ~55. Suggestions to solve this issue?


Are you sure you don't have that backwards. I have never seen an M5A where the socket temps were lower than the core temp, Unless you have a water block on the VRM. Or just a poor CPU cooler.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Well, mine's not on MENTAL settings any more and I now see that it should never have been in the first place!
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.488vcore + 1.270 CPUNB
> 
> Temps are much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 22 x 218 at the moment, and I backed the NB/HT down to 2400 (from 2600) to see if it'd help with 5Ghz but it looks like I need a serious voltage jump to get there. It's only a few notches on the FSB so maybe I can tweak it a little, but thanks for the advice Mega Man, and everyone else, things here are looking much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the voltage wall.
> Most Vishera's near them at 4.7-4.8ghz. If I'm right.
> 
> That is the point where you need a big voltage bump to go higher.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no but i bet your vrms are burning ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHF-Z has the same sensors, if not more, then the Kitty, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw:
> Still haven't heard updates on this issue.
> Do you guys here agree with the increased max adviced package temp to 70c?
Click to expand...

na, saberkitty has more sensors, actually VRM sensors too.. which is lacking on the CHVFZ


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> na, saberkitty has more sensors, actually VRM sensors too.. which is lacking on the CHVFZ


that always struck me odd, as the CHV is the flagship


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Clear...
> 
> Am I the only one thinking it is kinda weird to suddenly say: ohh yea, you can take it 8 degrees higher?


Hey chopper did you see my proof? I looked for a reply didn't find one... On my phone though


----------



## CravinR1

I think my friends 8320 will oc better than my 8350. I got it to 4.2 on 1.4v and left it there (Probably a little more than needed but I won't be around to trouble shoot in the future.

It even got 4.4 at 1.4125v with the Hyper 212+ (NON EVO) and temps were in the 60's. I'm sure it has tons of head room (would love to have it on my 990fxa-ud3 and h80i)

The build:

FX 8320 4.2 @ 1.4v
Hyper 212+
GA-970A-UD3P
2x4gb Team 2400 mhz
240gb Sandisk ssd
3tb Toshiba
MSI 280x gaming
HAF 912 case
24x samsung dvdrw


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I think my friends 8320 will oc better than my 8350. I got it to 4.2 on 1.4v and left it there (Probably a little more than needed but I won't be around to trouble shoot in the future.
> 
> It even got 4.4 at 1.4125v with the Hyper 212+ (NON EVO) and temps were in the 60's. I'm sure it has tons of head room (would love to have it on my 990fxa-ud3 and h80i)
> 
> The build:
> 
> FX 8320 4.2 @ 1.4v
> Hyper 212+
> GA-970A-UD3P
> 2x4gb Team 2400 mhz
> 240gb Sandisk ssd
> 3tb Toshiba
> MSI 280x gaming
> HAF 912 case
> 24x samsung dvdrw


the dreaded 212 lol

it keeps making an appearance and im baffled to why people buy it

its no good for these chips surely be a best friend and tell him to change it....then ull have more headroom


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Hey chopper did you see my proof? I looked for a reply didn't find one... On my phone though


Oops. Thought I had posted the reply.









I did see it indeed.
Must say I am impressed.

Congrats on the chip. Seems like a nice clocker. Seen far worse 9590's

Now show us what she can do.
Push that sucker.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that always struck me odd, as the CHV is the flagship


Oh dang.
Didn't know that. And sure didn't expect that.

How is the sink on the vrm's? Seen people use their own sensors?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I think my friends 8320 will oc better than my 8350. I got it to 4.2 on 1.4v and left it there (Probably a little more than needed but I won't be around to trouble shoot in the future.
> 
> It even got 4.4 at 1.4125v with the Hyper 212+ (NON EVO) and temps were in the 60's. I'm sure it has tons of head room (would love to have it on my 990fxa-ud3 and h80i)
> 
> The build:
> 
> FX 8320 4.2 @ 1.4v
> Hyper 212+
> GA-970A-UD3P
> 2x4gb Team 2400 mhz
> 240gb Sandisk ssd
> 3tb Toshiba
> MSI 280x gaming
> HAF 912 case
> 24x samsung dvdrw


I have a hard time finding out what you mean with the post.
Hate on that 8320 being better then your 8350?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the dreaded 212 lol
> 
> it keeps making an appearance and im baffled to why people buy it
> 
> its no good for these chips surely be a best friend and tell him to change it....then ull have more headroom


Haha I feel you.
It's like a disease.... keeps coming back.

Surely the 212 was very good value back in the Bulldozer era. But even then I didn't bother with it.










Edit:
Now I bring up the past. Whats up with the future?
Any idea when the new AMD architect is coming to rape the Vishera's?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Yea I'm tickled with it.... I will be pushing it hard hit 5.4 for a fun run but 5.5 was freeze up so that may be the limit for normal cooling


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oops. Thought I had posted the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see it indeed.
> Must say I am impressed.
> 
> Congrats on the chip. Seems like a nice clocker. Seen far worse 9590's
> 
> Now show us what she can do.
> Push that sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dang.
> Didn't know that. And sure didn't expect that.
> 
> How is the sink on the vrm's? Seen people use their own sensors?
> I have a hard time finding out what you mean with the post.
> Hate on that 8320 being better then your 8350?
> Haha I feel you.
> It's like a disease.... keeps coming back.
> 
> Surely the 212 was very good value back in the Bulldozer era. But even then I didn't bother with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Now I bring up the past. Whats up with the future?
> Any idea when the new AMD architect is coming to rape the Vishera's?


the VRMs sink on the kitty is pretty awesome really, a little air movement and it stays very cool, no movement and you run into issues however with the higher voltages that I pull its not suprising, TBH I am completely glad I got what I got and would change it, not till I go to a new socket

new chip well thats going to be FM 2+ or FM3 socket and corrizo may be the breaking point with that with HSA HUMa and fast RAM, hoping to have DDR4 support but we will see what happens,

other than that the actual new uArch is not going to show till 2016 most likely later in the the year so who knows, the release of the e chips shows that AMD is using them to extend the AM3+ socket till they are ready to fully switch to the power user level APU


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Yea I'm tickled with it.... I will be pushing it hard hit 5.4 for a fun run but 5.5 was freeze up so that may be the limit for normal cooling


Couple questions minotar. What was the voltage under load for 5.0 I saw 1.464v on CPU-z you say you run on ultra high so would that be about 1.485 under load. What's your highest bench speed so far.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Couple questions minotar. What was the voltage under load for 5.0 I saw 1.464v on CPU-z you say you run on ultra high so would that be about 1.485 under load. What's your highest bench speed so far.


it was under mild load in the screenshot.... But during full load 1.472 was the max volts reached. Highest bench 5.1 so far


----------



## Johan45

That's still impressive none the less.








I just run mine on high settings, not big on the huge voltage swings etc.. I also think it can save a bit on heat as well. SO for my 5.0 I st 1.5v in BIOS gives 1.488 idle and 1.5v under load.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's still impressive none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just run mine on high settings, not big on the huge voltage swings etc.. I also think it can save a bit on heat as well. SO for my 5.0 I st 1.5v in BIOS gives 1.488 idle and 1.5v under load.


high results in volt drop for me under load.... Ultra high gives about .02 gain under load.... High gave .03 drop roughly... So I tend to stick with ultra high....: btw i have my volts set to 1.45 in bios on that proof... 1.44 almost passed 5th run dropped but still I'm impressed with it


----------



## Johan45

I'm curious to see how that would hold up with a 2 hour P95 blend run. Once everything gets heat soked it might be a different story.
I see now that I had a look you have the Sabertooth. I thought you were using a CHV-z. It's been a while but I do recall there being more droop on the Sabo.


----------



## CravinR1

I helped pick out all parts and it was pretty strict budget build. The 212+ was $19 after mir and tons quiet and load temp in the low 50 at 4.2 and mid high 50s at 4.4 in prime95

Not hating on thr 8320 wish id bought yhe same since my 8350 maxes out at 4.5 with 990fxa-ud3 and h80i


----------



## Johan45

Just the luck of the draw Cravin, no guarentees aside from what's printed on the box.


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah still frustrating to see this 8320 destroy my 8350 at oc. The volts and temps are much better


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Yeah still frustrating to see this 8320 destroy my 8350 at oc. The volts and temps are much better


i feel for u man

cant u sell the 8350 and then see about getting in a 8320 or one of the newer cpus eg 8370e


----------



## CravinR1

Well this is just pissing me off.

8320 @ 4.5 ghz @ 1.4v with the hyper 212+ max temp after 30 min prime95 is 59 cel
970a ud3p
corsair cx 600

8350 @ 4.5 @ 1.456v with h80i max temps 52
990fxa-ud3
rosewill hive 750

So whoever says the 8350 is binned higher is wrong and whoever says the hyper 212+ isn't a good cooler also wrong.



And i've not tried to lower the voltage so it may be stable at < 1.4v


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just the luck of the draw Cravin, no guarentees aside from what's printed on the box.


Yep.

Every bit of overclock headroom is a bonus I guess.

I kinda lol at people complaining that hardware won't overclock. Some even see that as a valid reason te return something to the shop.

Don't mean you, CravinR1.
Just on the average.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i feel for u man
> 
> cant u sell the 8350 and then see about getting in a 8320 or one of the newer cpus eg 8370e


Seems like a good idea.
Should still be able to sell the 8350 for a decent price.

Coming back to the topic about vrm cooling on the Kitty's.
What does one consider a safe temp on the vrm's?

Never paid attention to it in a while.
Did a short ibt run with Aida open. Hwinfo64 is crapping out on my system since I upgraded to Windows 8.1...
Have to disable vrm monitoring on my gpu, else it gives a BSOD while loading the sensors. Still haven't managed to fix it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Well this is just pissing me off.
> 
> 8320 @ 4.5 ghz @ 1.4v with the hyper 212+ max temp after 30 min prime95 is 59 cel
> 970a ud3p
> corsair cx 600
> 
> 8350 @ 4.5 @ 1.456v with h80i max temps 52
> 990fxa-ud3
> rosewill hive 750
> 
> So whoever says the 8350 is binned higher is wrong and *whoever says the hyper 212+ isn't a good cooler also wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> And i've not tried to lower the voltage so it may be stable at < 1.4v


really? i see the 8320 getting to 61c after 7 mins? thats toasty and yes 212+ isnt really made for 8 core visheras

we seen alot come through this thread


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> really? i see the 8320 getting to 61c after 7 mins? thats toasty and yes 212+ isnt really made for 8 core visheras
> 
> we seen alot come through this thread


I let it run over 45 min just seeing what it would do and 62 was max temps.








So what would you buy to cool it anywhere near $19 ?

Cinebench same settings beats my 8350 also lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I helped pick out all parts and it was pretty strict budget build. The 212+ was $19 after mir and tons quiet and load temp in the low 50 at 4.2 and mid high 50s at 4.4 in prime95
> 
> Not hating on thr 8320 wish id bought yhe same since my 8350 maxes out at 4.5 with 990fxa-ud3 and h80i


well besides sound, the stock cooler gets the same temps ish,

also the 8320 may be better now, but may have a higher end cap than the 8350 thats something you won't see till around 4.9-5Ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I let it run over 45 min just seeing what it would do and 62 was max temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what would you buy to cool it anywhere near $19 ?


i wouldnt put an integral part of ones pc at such a low price


----------



## CravinR1

Its a budget cooler thats quiet and cools well.

My chip is not stable over 4.5 (8350 + 990fxa-ud3). I can run cinebench but not prime95 or intelburntestv2


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Its a budget cooler thats quiet and cools well.
> 
> My chip is not stable over 4.5 (8350 + 990fxa-ud3). I can run cinebench but not prime95 or intelburntestv2


well if u r happy who are we to say otherwise


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Its a budget cooler thats quiet and cools well.
> 
> My chip is not stable over 4.5 (8350 + 990fxa-ud3). I can run cinebench but not prime95 or intelburntestv2


For what it is sure it does ok but... really not meant for any real overclocking even my phanteks didn't handle the heat very well and it was a better cooler...I almost bought the 212 then I read reviews that showed it not much better than stock


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So whoever says the 8350 is binned higher is wrong and whoever says the hyper 212+ isn't a good cooler also wrong.


The way I see it is AMD bins a batch of CPUs to meet requirements. Once those are met the rest just go into the bin. So you can find some really outstanding 8320s if you're lucky. I have seen a few.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Its a budget cooler thats quiet and cools well.
> 
> My chip is not stable over 4.5 (8350 + 990fxa-ud3). I can run cinebench but not prime95 or intelburntestv2


Most likely too hot. CPU cooler is reaching it's limits and transferring more heat to the board so the VRMs are also heating up.


----------



## CravinR1

Friends' 8320:
Was trying to set it at 4.2 at 1.35v but forgot to decrease the settings. It was 4.5 at 1.35 and passed 7 min before I saw I forgot to lower the speed.

Currently 4.2 @ 1.35 max 51 cel. Will let it run 30 min to see what it does.... I asked if he wanted to trade and he said no lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The way I see it is AMD bins a batch of CPUs to meet requirements. Once those are met the rest just go into the bin. So you can find some really outstanding 8320s if you're lucky. I have seen a few.
> Most likely too hot. CPU cooler is reaching it's limits and transferring more heat to the board so the VRMs are also heating up.


I was referring to my 8350 + h80i + 990fxa-ud3 rev 4 not capable of more than 4.5 and takes a lot more volts


----------



## Johan45

Well it almost looks to me like you really don't know what voltage requirements your chip has. Have you even tested it yet? The 8350 automatically has a higher vid than the 8320 in most cases just because of the increased speed. AMD typically allows a higher voltage than necessary to try and compensate for different climates etc. to avoid RMAs for CPUs that won't run at stock settings.


----------



## CravinR1

I have booted 4.8 cinebench stable (not prime 95) at 1.55 volt with extreme llc. My 24/7 is 4.5 at 1.4625 (nothing else is stable) with medium llc


----------



## 2003M36sp

If/when I have a problem with my loop and have to go to air; I take my h212 off my 955 and stick it right on my 8350 i do drop the clocks down from 4.5ghz to 4.2ghz but even in summer (90+f degrees 90+% humidity) around here it will handle it no problem at 4.2ghz 1.38v. Then there's winter.

Now if I lived somewhere that was hot most of the time 90f+ then I would 1. kill my self but then I would see a problem with using the h212.

Couple problems with the h212 first is the size very tall and yea it was made for quads not for these quad modular 8core cpu but it will get the job done. I used/gamed on it for a year before i put my cpu/gpu on water.

Also I LOL at people who get so mad that there cpu dont get huge OC when only 4.2ghz on the 8350 is a sure thing and you have to remember i'm sure a lot of the good 8xxx that clock high where probably put in the 9xxx bin.


----------



## warpuck

Since my Saberkitty R1 died I have to put up with that. The 8350 is in MSI 890FX GD-70 It can deliver, just does not do it as accurate. So I can only get 4.5Ghz instead of 4.7. It makes it easier to find the find sweet spot for the max stable speed without exceeding the the limits of the cooler. The sabertoooth R1 is out of warranty it crashed when the windforce 7870 died. That will be going back in the MSI board next week. Gigabyte was no problem this time. In fact I am quite pleased.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Since my Saberkitty R1 died I have to put up with that. The 8350 is in MSI 890FX GD-70 It can deliver, just does not do it as accurate. So I can only get 4.5Ghz instead of 4.7. It makes it easier to find the find sweet spot for the max stable speed without exceeding the the limits of the cooler. The sabertoooth R1 is out of warranty it crashed when the windforce 7870 died. That will be going back in the MSI board next week. Gigabyte was no problem this time. In fact I am quite pleased.


Sorry to hear that.

I haven't encountered hardware failures in a while now. *knocks on wood*


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2003M36sp*
> 
> Also I LOL at people who get so mad that there cpu dont get huge OC when only 4.2ghz on the 8350 is a sure thing and you have to remember i'm sure a lot of the good 8xxx that clock high where probably put in the 9xxx bin.


Yes I know oc not guaranteed. However here is a brand new newegg 8320 that does 4.2 @ 1.35 and 4.5 @ 1.4

Been prime 95 at 4.2 @ 1.35 for 36 min and max is 55 cel


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Yes I know oc not guaranteed. However here is a brand new newegg 8320 that does 4.2 @ 1.35 and 4.5 @ 1.4
> 
> Been prime 95 at 4.2 @ 1.35 for 36 min and max is 55 cel


You know. But still keep complaining somehow.
Sell the chip, upgrade and rock on.










Here is some food for you though.
How does that compare to your friends?



Mine is about on par with the one you mentioned on the Egg
IBT-avx on maximum. Temp was a bit higher, was probably from the summer.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Yes I know oc not guaranteed. However here is a brand new newegg 8320 that does 4.2 @ 1.35 and 4.5 @ 1.4
> 
> Been prime 95 at 4.2 @ 1.35 for 36 min and max is 55 cel


Is this good voltage for 4.2 or not so good oc chip? This is E or regular 8320?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Yes I know oc not guaranteed. However here is a brand new newegg 8320 that does 4.2 @ 1.35 and 4.5 @ 1.4
> 
> Been prime 95 at 4.2 @ 1.35 for 36 min and max is 55 cel


There must have been some really good batches lately, probably that made AMD do the "e" versions too. My 8320 (non e) bought in September, also seems a good part. Does 4Ghz at 1.256v (i actually posted in this thread an 8h Prime95 screenshot).


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> There must have been some really good batches lately, probably that made AMD do the "e" versions too. My 8320 (non e) bought in September, also seems a good part. Does 4Ghz at 1.256v (i actually posted in this thread an 8h Prime95 screenshot).


But E series is lower speed cpus than regulars 8370e only is 3.3ghz n 8320e 3.2ghz and i think they are that because they are bad batches and not good batches or im wrong?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Well this is just pissing me off.
> 
> 8320 @ 4.5 ghz @ 1.4v with the hyper 212+ max temp after 30 min prime95 is 59 cel
> 970a ud3p
> corsair cx 600
> 
> 8350 @ 4.5 @ 1.456v with h80i max temps 52
> 990fxa-ud3
> rosewill hive 750
> 
> So whoever says the 8350 is binned higher is wrong and whoever says the hyper 212+ isn't a good cooler also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> And i've not tried to lower the voltage so it may be stable at < 1.4v


I would like to say that I have owned a giga ud3p and 2 8320's. Yes the 8320 will clock higher on this board (ud3p) and pass stress test I have maxed out on air (phanteks x2 tower) at 4.8 ghz around 1.6v ish and passed IBT avx but!. I have killed 3 of the giga ud3p with the same cpu. I had concluded that the board lacks perhaps sensors and will just balls to the wall overclock until it busts. Now you have a ud3p that I can say will clock a 8320 high and It will really seem that what everybody else says is bull but in reality the board it's self is the reason why not the cpu in this case. The ud3 is the if i'm right the lowest tier 990 giga board I haven't had any experience with it but I strongly believe if you swap out the cpu's and put the 8350 in the ud3p you'd be singing a different tune. I have killed the ud3p 3 times and kill the asrock 990fx killer 2 times both those boards are dangerous in my book.


----------



## CravinR1

So 8320 4.2 1.35 v How is that dangerous?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So 8320 4.2 1.35 v How is that dangerous?


you're fine LOL

now 5.1 on 1.7v is dangerous.. lets get dangerous (Darkwing duck!)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> There must have been some really good batches lately, probably that made AMD do the "e" versions too. My 8320 (non e) bought in September, also seems a good part. Does 4Ghz at 1.256v (i actually posted in this thread an 8h Prime95 screenshot).
> 
> 
> 
> But E series is lower speed cpus than regulars 8370e only is 3.3ghz n 8320e 3.2ghz and i think they are that because they are bad batches and not good batches or im wrong?
Click to expand...

The e series are very low leakage chips. They are efficient with the power that they use, but this limit's their ability under extreme cooling such as LN2 etc. The Stilt explains it here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1512622/fx-8370e-oc-with-allinone-results-inside#post_22843763

I believe AMD released them at the speeds they did in order to stay within the 95 watt envelope, making them an option on many more potential customer's motherboards.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you're fine LOL
> 
> now 5.1 on 1.7v is dangerous.. lets get dangerous (Darkwing duck!)


1.7 ? I hope that person have a fire extinguisher nearby


----------



## Kalistoval

The danger is the board and how it regulates power. Their is something about that board thats going to make it seem like you have a super fantastic oc when you start to oc higher. F3ers bet you cant oc like that on a ud3p? Ha!. I have a Saber now and you can refine your Oc alot better that UD3P is not going to give a damn about how much power or how it delivers that power to your cpu. I know you dont have a High O.c or voltage on that board but again like I'm saying that board is trouble not alot is known about it same story with the Asrock 990 fatality Killer both those. I was warned before about buying cheapo parts and trying to oc them and expecting to see awesome results. At that time I was delusional ( Mega ) was right. You are testing the UD3P + 8320 vs 990FXA UD3 8350, take that 8350 and put it in the UD3P and see what you get.


----------



## StrongForce

How much better temps would I get on my FX [email protected] with a H100i rather than a NH d14 it seems according to this review on a 2011 160w cpu: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4363/16/20-liquid-cooling-sets-group-test-better-than-air-test-results-socket-2011-160-watts -6° that sounds like alot..

Tempted to get one also with a r9 290+kraken g10 and a h55.. though all this won't fit my case ! I'm gonna need a much bigger one full tower..

So was thinking to upgrade too : Phanteks " Enthoo Pro Series would that one be amongst the best in terms of temps and would it fits all these watercooling goodies ?

Would be cool if someone can answer







. otherwise I just make a new thread. I'm like almost certain to be getting a job next week so getting excited on what I could upgrade ehehe.

Planning things in advance, I have spare cash so I most likely gonna get the r9 290 and the g10+h55 and eventually the h100 too already.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 1.7 ? I hope that person have a fire extinguisher nearby


Grins... look at my spoiler in sig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The danger is the board and how it regulates power. Their is something about that board thats going to make it seem like you have a super fantastic oc when you start to oc higher. F3ers bet you cant oc like that on a ud3p? Ha!. I have a Saber now and you can refine your Oc alot better that UD3P is not going to give a damn about how much power or how it delivers that power to your cpu. I know you dont have a High O.c or voltage on that board but again like I'm saying that board is trouble not alot is known about it same story with the Asrock 990 fatality Killer both those. I was warned before about buying cheapo parts and trying to oc them and expecting to see awesome results. At that time I was delusional ( Mega ) was right. You are testing the UD3P + 8320 vs 990FXA UD3 8350, take that 8350 and put it in the UD3P and see what you get.


^








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> How much better temps would I get on my FX [email protected] with a H100i rather than a NH d14 it seems according to this review on a 2011 160w cpu: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4363/16/20-liquid-cooling-sets-group-test-better-than-air-test-results-socket-2011-160-watts -6° that sounds like alot..
> 
> Tempted to get one also with a r9 290+kraken g10 and a h55.. though all this won't fit my case ! I'm gonna need a much bigger one full tower..
> 
> So was thinking to upgrade too : Phanteks " Enthoo Pro Series would that one be amongst the best in terms of temps and would it fits all these watercooling goodies ?
> 
> Would be cool if someone can answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . otherwise I just make a new thread. I'm like almost certain to be getting a job next week so getting excited on what I could upgrade ehehe.
> 
> Planning things in advance, I have spare cash so I most likely gonna get the r9 290 and the g10+h55 and eventually the h100 too already.


the h100i normally nets 200-300 more mhz


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> How much better temps would I get on my FX [email protected] with a H100i rather than a NH d14 it seems according to this review on a 2011 160w cpu: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4363/16/20-liquid-cooling-sets-group-test-better-than-air-test-results-socket-2011-160-watts -6° that sounds like alot..
> 
> Tempted to get one also with a r9 290+kraken g10 and a h55.. though all this won't fit my case ! I'm gonna need a much bigger one full tower..
> 
> So was thinking to upgrade too : Phanteks " Enthoo Pro Series would that one be amongst the best in terms of temps and would it fits all these watercooling goodies ?
> 
> Would be cool if someone can answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . otherwise I just make a new thread. I'm like almost certain to be getting a job next week so getting excited on what I could upgrade ehehe.
> 
> Planning things in advance, I have spare cash so I most likely gonna get the r9 290 and the g10+h55 and eventually the h100 too already.


I have a 8320 @ 4.8 ghz & a X60 Kraken and a Asus R9 290x with a g10 and a x40 Kraken these should rival the corsairs I'll run some test and report temps are their any specific bench's you would like to see to go along with the temps?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have a 8320 @ 4.8 ghz & a X60 Kraken and a Asus R9 290x with a g10 and a x40 Kraken these should rival the corsairs I'll run some test and report temps are their any specific bench's you would like to see to go along with the temps?


You rock man, maybe IBT and prime95 to see the difference ? just do a couple minutes until it reaches max speed don't bother yourself too much







also with your ambiant temp would be nice.

Mmh was looking for reviews and found this Guru 3d review : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nzxt_kraken_x60_review,14.html

Weird how the NH D14 performs so well and somehow the h100i suddenly isn't even better..?? these numbers doesn't match the other review altought the 2011 is a bigger TDP.. still bugs me a bit.

If I were to believe this review I wouldn't wanna go into watercooling just yet at least not this kit ! and the kraken 60 would be only minimal benefit, I would probably have to heard towards something custom.. which i'm not overly confident in doing to be honest, since this would be my first watercooling, and there is always the leak paranoia !


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> You rock man, maybe IBT and prime95 to see the difference ? just do a couple minutes until it reaches max speed don't bother yourself too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also with your ambiant temp would be nice.
> 
> Mmh was looking for reviews and found this Guru 3d review : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nzxt_kraken_x60_review,14.html
> 
> Weird how the NH D14 performs so well and somehow the h100i suddenly isn't even better..?? these numbers doesn't match the other review altought the 2011 is a bigger TDP.. still bugs me a bit.


I used to use the phanteks ph-tc14pe red with 4 fans it really couldnt compete with my x60 kraken with 2 fans






yes I have a fan on the mosfets and a fan in back of the x40 you just cant see it


----------



## Alastair

@m00ter Hey man if you want to achieve higher overclocks then you will surely want some active VRM cooling. It can help a ton and need not look like a dogs breakfast inside your case either. Het you some paint similar to your VRM heatsink your the colour theme you are building to and paint a fan!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well... 5 ghz is my voltage wall... I'm at 5.1ghz with 1.5 (in bios... 1.524 under load) and still only passed 3 runs of IBT AVX on very high... temps hit 75C on socket so I decided to wait for cooler weather to try bumping another notch..... core temps were fine... 54.4 max.... not sure how much this saberkitty can take on socket temps. any ideas there?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well... 5 ghz is my voltage wall... I'm at 5.1ghz with 1.5 (in bios... 1.524 under load) and still only passed 3 runs of IBT AVX on very high... temps hit 75C on socket so I decided to wait for cooler weather to try bumping another notch..... core temps were fine... 54.4 max.... not sure how much this saberkitty can take on socket temps. any ideas there?


Use a fan at the backside of the socket. It will go down.

Or, be sure you have a fan at the VRM area. Things correlate with each other. Partly due to their proximity.


----------



## Johan45

These CPUs will only take so much voltage when they're warm. Drop the temps another 10c and you could likely get another 100+ MHz from it. It's more of a temp wall than a voltage thing.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> These CPUs will only take so much voltage when they're warm. Drop the temps another 10c and you could likely get another 100+ MHz from it. It's more of a temp wall than a voltage thing.


I may need another radiator to do that... only have a 120mm x 360mm rad atm.... although... when the A/C is on or its actually acting like fall outside and not summer temps do stay cooler... so maybe just need to wait and test later when ambients are more normal... but 54C isn't bad for that cpu, I mean usually doesn't thermal instability come past that? my old 8350 hit low 60's during testing of 4.8ghz and it still passed... but with more volts lol... 1.54 in bios.

@musmus: I can't get to the back of my socket without severe modifications to my box... I do have airflow back there...but its "induced" not direct... I have a fan blowing on the vrm's and socket area... I may just have to call it and ....sigh... settle for 5ghz being top stable clock ....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> These CPUs will only take so much voltage when they're warm. Drop the temps another 10c and you could likely get another 100+ MHz from it. It's more of a temp wall than a voltage thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I may need another radiator to do that... only have a 120mm x 360mm rad atm.... although... when the A/C is on or its actually acting like fall outside and not summer temps do stay cooler... so maybe just need to wait and test later when ambients are more normal... but 54C isn't bad for that cpu, I mean usually doesn't thermal instability come past that? my old 8350 hit low 60's during testing of 4.8ghz and it still passed... but with more volts lol... 1.54 in bios.
> 
> @musmus: I can't get to the back of my socket without severe modifications to my box... I do have airflow back there...but its "induced" not direct... I have a fan blowing on the vrm's and socket area... I may just have to call it and ....sigh... settle for 5ghz being top stable clock ....
Click to expand...

I know what you're sying but my setup won't run with 1.8v until I have cold cold water running over the CPU. Right now It doesn't like any more than 1,75 ish and that's with -15c water. When it gets really cold here I can boot at 5.8g with 1.7v. It really is a balancing act. When it's that cold my CPU barely breaks 40c but it can still get unstable. This is just my experience with getting things cold.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Thanks to this chip, this is my first real experience getting stable at these speeds... so its a bit of a new world for me... before 1.62 wouldn't even pass 10 runs of IBT AVX standard... heck it wouldn't get past the second run.... but with this chip 1.45 with LLC on ultra high renders a beautiful 5ghz stable enough for me... but 5.1, well.. to be honest... I've run clocks before that wouldn't pass even 20s of prime 95 blend on this exact same install when it was a windows 7 install lol... been upgraded a couple times since then... but never had a serious fail so I'm kind meh when it comes to "fully" stable... my dang laptop gives me more problems at stock than those unstable clocks did on here... generally now I at least aim for 10 runs of ibt on standard before I use it... and this will pass that so I may just take it as is or back down to the 5ghz... well really 5 ghz is great


----------



## Johan45

There's really not much gain running your PC on the edge of stability. It'll do a lot more work stable and just plain run better. 5.0 is a great OC and should handle pretty much anything you want to do.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There's really not much gain running your PC on the edge of stability. It'll do a lot more work stable and just plain run better. 5.0 is a great OC and should handle pretty much anything you want to do.


Well, there is a gain... lol... but this clock if you are right is stable until temps go up... and under any normal circumstances it will not see 54C...even running cinebench it didn't get over 54C... sooo I could based on that say its thermal conditional stable.


----------



## mus1mus

If your core stays within 60, and your Socket is way abooove that, you might really need to plan out a socket cooler. Do you have VRM cooling on your Kitty?

How are the VRM temps at 5.1?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If your core stays within 60, and your Socket is way abooove that, you might really need to plan out a socket cooler. Do you have VRM cooling on your Kitty?
> 
> How are the VRM temps at 5.1?


VRM temps during the stress test got to 65C on vcore 1 and 50C on vcore 2.... fan blows a little more direct on vcore 2 just because I didn't have easy access to hit vcore 1 great... but still... 65C isn't bad for such a heavy load on it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If your core stays within 60, and your Socket is way abooove that, you might really need to plan out a socket cooler. Do you have VRM cooling on your Kitty?
> 
> How are the VRM temps at 5.1?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> VRM temps during the stress test got to 65C on vcore 1 and 50C on vcore 2.... fan blows a little more direct on vcore 2 just because I didn't have easy access to hit vcore 1 great... but still... 65C isn't bad for such a heavy load on it.
Click to expand...

That is still hot at that Voltage Level.

I get it that high with an ambient of 35ish, at 1.6 Vcore..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

your fan mounting is much nicer than mine too lol.. : ) mine is kinda... well... zip ties and cramped... this case needs to be replaced... third generation in this case... and my OS needs to be ditched lol... I've kept it alive since windows 7 first came out... its been through 3 motherboards and 4 cpu's... the case has been through 2 motherboards, several odd bits of hardware and 3 cpu's with 4 different coolers over the years... but one thing I've never done... on account I need a bit of tooling I don't have here... is to cut a hole in the back where I could get to the back of the socket... it didn't come with that lovely feature....wish now I had noticed that lol... but yeah... I need to improve that bit... I may get me a new case for Christmas... and a new PSU on account this one is also been around a while...

edit: I re-positioned the fan a bit.... don't' have much room, but temps dropped 2C on v core one...

edit: edit: I bumped the volts a tad... took the back of the case off, and turned the AC on max lol... but it passed quite well... closed the dang success though so no screenshot... but 1.51 v in bios with llc hitting 1.53 did it... socket temps still got to 74C though... but it did run much longer though so I guess its to be expected... but honestly... I think I'll back off... depends really.. I'll monitor this one on daily use for a bit... if it holds down under 50C cores for normal use it'll be good.. .the only time my socket is a problem is during long run stress tests, normally it only gets to around 52 even when gaming for hours or at least on my old cpu it didn't lol.. the 5ghz got me around 49 ish gaming with short bits up to 51 so this will be little bit more probably... but still.. yeah I should cut the box and get a fan in there. well, I'm off to bed...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> your fan mounting is much nicer than mine too lol.. : ) mine is kinda... well... zip ties and cramped... this case needs to be replaced... third generation in this case... and my OS needs to be ditched lol... I've kept it alive since windows 7 first came out... its been through 3 motherboards and 4 cpu's... the case has been through 2 motherboards, several odd bits of hardware and 3 cpu's with 4 different coolers over the years... but one thing I've never done... on account I need a bit of tooling I don't have here... is to cut a hole in the back where I could get to the back of the socket... it didn't come with that lovely feature....wish now I had noticed that lol... but yeah... I need to improve that bit... I may get me a new case for Christmas... and a new PSU on account this one is also been around a while...
> 
> edit: I re-positioned the fan a bit.... don't' have much room, but temps dropped 2C on v core one...


I have no Backside fan either.

Those couple of fans are 4K RPMs.. A backside would drop my socket temps by about 5 or so during Prime or about the same as my Core Temps. Best for you to keep those temps within each other..


----------



## puts

Enybody know how much different gaming fps have 4.5ghz vs 5ghz?


----------



## puts

HI Minotaurtoo what winrar bechmark score you make with 5ghz overclock?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I think my friends 8320 will oc better than my 8350. I got it to 4.2 on 1.4v and left it there (Probably a little more than needed but I won't be around to trouble shoot in the future.
> 
> It even got 4.4 at 1.4125v with the Hyper 212+ (NON EVO) and temps were in the 60's. I'm sure it has tons of head room (would love to have it on my 990fxa-ud3 and h80i)
> 
> The build:
> 
> FX 8320 4.2 @ 1.4v
> *Hyper 212+
> GA-970A-UD3P
> *2x4gb Team 2400 mhz
> 240gb Sandisk ssd
> 3tb Toshiba
> MSI 280x gaming
> HAF 912 case
> 24x samsung dvdrw


these are holding your oc way way back
although the psu is not listed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Well this is just pissing me off.
> 
> 8320 @ 4.5 ghz @ 1.4v with the hyper 212+ max temp after 30 min prime95 is 59 cel
> 970a ud3p
> corsair cx 600
> 
> 8350 @ 4.5 @ 1.456v with h80i max temps 52
> 990fxa-ud3
> rosewill hive 750
> 
> So whoever says the 8350 is binned higher is wrong and whoever says the hyper 212+ isn't a good cooler also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> And i've not tried to lower the voltage so it may be stable at < 1.4v


really ? i can get less then ~30c at that voltage and speed... i say it is not only not good, but crap for these chips
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I let it run over 45 min just seeing what it would do and 62 was max temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what would you buy to cool it anywhere near $19 ?
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt put an integral part of ones pc at such a low price
Click to expand...

this, cpu 150+ cooler 19?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> HI Minotaurtoo what winrar bechmark score you make with 5ghz overclock?


just poped back by on my way to bed and saw this.... sorry, but I don't use winrar


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Enybody know how much different gaming fps have 4.5ghz vs 5ghz?


That is completely game dependent. a game like Metro 2033 anything over 3.0 makes no difference because its so GPU dependent.

A game like the first ARMA it can make a huge difference.


----------



## puts

I love dayz and i know dayz is arma based game then its making with this game good extra fps? Do you know is Rust too cpu game?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> HI Minotaurtoo what winrar bechmark score you make with 5ghz overclock?


----------



## puts

Wow thats very good power i rep you cssorkinman


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Wow thats very good power i rep you cssorkinman


aww, that ain't nuthin....


----------



## puts

if you show your winrar 5ghz/5.2ghz score too then i give you too rep


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> How much better temps would I get on my FX [email protected] with a H100i rather than a NH d14 it seems according to this review on a 2011 160w cpu: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4363/16/20-liquid-cooling-sets-group-test-better-than-air-test-results-socket-2011-160-watts -6° that sounds like alot..
> 
> Tempted to get one also with a r9 290+kraken g10 and a h55.. though all this won't fit my case ! I'm gonna need a much bigger one full tower..
> 
> So was thinking to upgrade too : Phanteks " Enthoo Pro Series would that one be amongst the best in terms of temps and would it fits all these watercooling goodies ?
> 
> Would be cool if someone can answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . otherwise I just make a new thread. I'm like almost certain to be getting a job next week so getting excited on what I could upgrade ehehe.
> 
> Planning things in advance, I have spare cash so I most likely gonna get the r9 290 and the g10+h55 and eventually the h100 too already.


To be honest.
I would just save the money and buy real water cooling from the start.

Been there, done that.
But h100(i) cannot be considered Water-Cooling IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is still hot at that Voltage Level.
> 
> I get it that high with an ambient of 35ish, at 1.6 Vcore..


*About that.*
Do you think it is worth it to place Water blocks on the Kitty?

And If I do, should I include the North-Bridge in the loop? As far as I know, Koolance CHC-122 is the only compatible block.
Or should I buy an air-cooled heatsink for the NB?

Parts to include the VRM and NB in my current loop will cost me around €130.
NB sink is €45
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> these are holding your oc way way back
> although the psu is not listed
> really ? i can get less then ~30c at that voltage and speed... i say it is not only not good, but crap for these chips
> this, cpu 150+ cooler 19?


Lol... this x 1000.
Mine is like cpu: 140 < cooling: 400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I love dayz and i know dayz is arma based game then its making with this game good extra fps? Do you know is Rust too cpu game?


If you are talking about the stand alone.
Yes.
Especially the state it is in now.
Requires massive cpu performance to perform somewhat nicely.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> To be honest.
> I would just save the money and buy real water cooling from the start.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that.
> But h100(i) cannot be considered Water-Cooling IMO.
> *About that.*
> Do you think it is worth it to place Water blocks on the Kitty?
> 
> And If I do, should I include the North-Bridge in the loop? As far as I know, Koolance CHC-122 is the only compatible block.
> Or should I buy an air-cooled heatsink for the NB?
> 
> Parts to include the VRM and NB in my current loop will cost me around €130.
> NB sink is €45
> 
> Lol... this x 1000.
> Mine is like cpu: 140 < cooling: 400
> If you are talking about the stand alone.
> Yes.
> Especially the state it is in now.
> Requires massive cpu performance to perform somewhat nicely
> 
> 
> .


Yea I think I might pass on the h100i, altought, custom water cooling is hella expensive too so it won't be just yet







.

I'm still going for the kraken g10+ h55 too, sounds like fun, and if buy second hand parts could be real cheap.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> To be honest.
> I would just save the money and buy real water cooling from the start.
> 
> Been there, done that.
> But h100(i) cannot be considered Water-Cooling IMO.
> *About that.*
> Do you think it is worth it to place Water blocks on the Kitty?
> 
> And If I do, should I include the North-Bridge in the loop? As far as I know, Koolance CHC-122 is the only compatible block.
> Or should I buy an air-cooled heatsink for the NB?
> 
> Parts to include the VRM and NB in my current loop will cost me around €130.
> NB sink is €45
> 
> Lol... this x 1000.
> Mine is like cpu: 140 < cooling: 400
> If you are talking about the stand alone.
> Yes.
> Especially the state it is in now.
> Requires massive cpu performance to perform somewhat nicely.


AFAIK, there's no compatible blocks for the kitty.

You can get some universal blocks that needs some shaping to fit.

Will it be worth it?

Unless you want to push things to the limit, it will be worth it. But hmm.

A fan or 2 for the VRMs would be enough to keep them within 80. And that is still way below their threshold. You'd run out of CPU cooling (unless you are doing sub-ambient) before you reach their peaks. Under normal conditions of course.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> AFAIK, there's no compatible blocks for the kitty.
> 
> You can get some universal blocks that needs some shaping to fit.
> 
> Will it be worth it?
> 
> Unless you want to push things to the limit, it will be worth it. But hmm.
> 
> A fan or 2 for the VRMs would be enough to keep them within 80. And that is still way below their threshold. You'd run out of CPU cooling (unless you are doing sub-ambient) before you reach their peaks. Under normal conditions of course.


Yeah I was thinking the same.
It's also a big part in me just wanting it because I can.

But I doubt I will see a difference worth of the ~130 investment.

I do read that the socket temp is also lowered a decent number by putting the vrms under water.

Last question:
Should the UT60 360 rad be enough to cool the cpu, nb and vrms? If I do plan to go that route.
I really not feel like also buying another rad.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ok a question for you guys.

The o/c guides say turn Cool n quiet, C1E, HPC and Amp master mode back on when you have a stable o/c, does this work?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea I think I might pass on the h100i, altought, custom water cooling is hella expensive too so it won't be just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm still going for the kraken g10+ h55 too, sounds like fun, and if buy second hand parts could be real cheap.


Not necassarily.
You can buy one of those kits, have a look here: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g30/c321/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Cooling_Kits_-_Brands.html

There are pretty nice kits for sub 300. Maybe even 250 if you skimp.

Mine was 400 euro, 500 usd. But I did go custom from the start.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> if you show your winrar 5ghz/5.2ghz score too then i give you too rep


hehe, not rep fishing, just giving CSS a hard time. A few benches anyway @ 5.2Ghz & 5.3Ghz


----------



## Mike The Owl

I looked at Red's Cinebench R15 and thought "There's hope for me yet" !!



If I can get within a yard of him with my rig ... but dont expect me to get anywhere near his other scores!

Have a beer Mr Red from me


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking the same.
> It's also a big part in me just wanting it because I can.
> 
> But I doubt I will see a difference worth of the ~130 investment.
> 
> I do read that the socket temp is also lowered a decent number by putting the vrms under water.
> 
> Last question:
> Should the UT60 360 rad be enough to cool the cpu, nb and vrms? If I do plan to go that route.
> I really not feel like also buying another rad.


Sorry, if it involves 130$ naah..big NO for me.

For the rads, I have a couple of 360s for the CPU alone. Is that enough? NO. For the OC that I wanted, NO. My chip needs 1.6 for 4.8 alone. And that rad space is no longer enough given my ambient.

VRM stays within 70C at 1.625 at max VRM switching freq.

So in the end, depends on you.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I looked at Red's Cinebench R15 and thought "There's hope for me yet" !!
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get within a yard of him with my rig ... but dont expect me to get anywhere near his other scores!
> 
> Have a beer Mr Red from me


hey Mike 

That CB was the previous 8350/4 x 7970 build @ 5.0Ghz



I have yet to run CB on the new 8350/4 x R290x @ 5.3Ghz



Next round on me


----------



## Mike The Owl

Red.....Stop putting wet dream pictures up...I'm POOR!

Mine was with a H80i and a poultry R9 270X and a lot of fans.

Thats why I was so pleased with my CB score!

But if you have any kit you dont want..............................

I've never run CB 11.5 so I had a go


----------



## Johan45

After seeing red's subs I couldn't resist.



And here's one I ran last night


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok a question for you guys.
> 
> The o/c guides say turn Cool n quiet, C1E, HPC and Amp master mode back on when you have a stable o/c, does this work?


yes works fine on all but my giga board, which does not have a socket sensor and BSOD if apm is on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> AFAIK, there's no compatible blocks for the kitty.
> 
> You can get some universal blocks that needs some shaping to fit.
> 
> Will it be worth it?
> 
> Unless you want to push things to the limit, it will be worth it. But hmm.
> 
> A fan or 2 for the VRMs would be enough to keep them within 80. And that is still way below their threshold. You'd run out of CPU cooling (unless you are doing sub-ambient) before you reach their peaks. Under normal conditions of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking the same.
> It's also a big part in me just wanting it because I can.
> 
> But I doubt I will see a difference worth of the ~130 investment.
> 
> I do read that the socket temp is also lowered a decent number by putting the vrms under water.
> 
> Last question:
> Should the UT60 360 rad be enough to cool the cpu, nb and vrms? If I do plan to go that route.
> I really not feel like also buying another rad.
Click to expand...

really it is up to you if you want to watercool them


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> After seeing red's subs I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one I ran last night


1.7+v...yikes! I have not had my 8350;s above 1.536v. I guess it's time to push things







0

nice OC J.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry, if it involves 130$ naah..big NO for me.
> 
> For the rads, I have a couple of 360s for the CPU alone. Is that enough? NO. For the OC that I wanted, NO. My chip needs 1.6 for 4.8 alone. And that rad space is no longer enough given my ambient.
> 
> VRM stays within 70C at 1.625 at max VRM switching freq.
> 
> So in the end, depends on you.


Yeah, ok.
You convinced me.

Cash is going towards a new Ducky keyboard this round.

But that is some massive voltage you need. I feel sorry.
Mine takes around 1.487-1.493v for 4.8, depending on the ram settings.

Water cooling parts are somewhat more expensive here....
Prices were like: 45 on the nb block, 35 on the vrm block+12 on the Transfer-plate plus fittings and some tubing.
Shipped is about 120-130 euro. 125 euro = 157 USD.










Which fan(s) can you advice to slam on the existing vrm sink?
I just hate the noise some of the 40mm fans make.

*Edit:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes works fine on all but my giga board, which does not have a socket sensor and BSOD if apm is on
> really it is up to you if you want to watercool them


Missed your response there, Mega.

Such a safe and true reply.








I kinda really want to do it. But does it really help all that much at the cpu clock.?
Most likely I will settle with a 5.0 clock anyway. If I can make it stable with acceptable voltages.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> After seeing red's subs I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one I ran last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.7+v...yikes! I have not had my 8350;s above 1.536v. I guess it's time to push things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0
> nice OC J.
Click to expand...

Thanks Red, These things get really thirsty once the speed gets up there. I used to push 1.8 into the 8350 quite regularly. This ones a bit more sensitive that way.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah, ok.
> You convinced me.
> 
> Cash is going towards a new Ducky keyboard this round.
> 
> But that is some massive voltage you need. I feel sorry.
> Mine takes around 1.487-1.493v for 4.8, depending on the ram settings.
> 
> Water cooling parts are somewhat more expensive here....
> Prices were like: 45 on the nb block, 35 on the vrm block+12 on the Transfer-plate plus fittings and some tubing.
> Shipped is about 120-130 euro. 125 euro = 157 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which fan(s) can you advice to slam on the existing vrm sink?
> I just hate the noise some of the 40mm fans make.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Missed your response there, Mega.
> 
> Such a safe and true reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda really want to do it. But does it really help all that much at the cpu clock.?
> Most likely I will settle with a 5.0 clock anyway. If I can make it stable with acceptable voltages.


Im using 80mm Deltas that spin up to 4k rpm. You can tone them down at the bios with a custom fan profile or use speedfan.

I have them maxed out at the moment. Partly because my 290 is a ref design that is noisy as well.

Helps with socket temps too.


----------



## Mike The Owl

For Chopper1591

I'm using two 50mm fans


I bought them at a local UK store called Maplins at 4.99 each

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-50mm-black-pc-case-fan-n49qt


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Red, These things get really thirsty once the speed gets up there. I used to push 1.8 into the 8350 quite regularly. This ones a bit more sensitive that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Im using 80mm Deltas that spin up to 4k rpm. You can tone them down at the bios with a custom fan profile or use speedfan.
> 
> I have them maxed out at the moment. Partly because my 290 is a ref design that is noisy as well.
> 
> Helps with socket temps too.


Alright, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For Chopper1591
> 
> I'm using two 50mm fans
> 
> 
> I bought them at a local UK store called Maplins at 4.99 each
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-50mm-black-pc-case-fan-n49qt


Yeah I have a mini-kaze 40mm still in the box laying around here.
Will probably grab another one and slam those two on the sink.

It are 3500rpm versions, box says 14dBa. A whooping 4.11cfm.

LOL

Back on the overclocking.
I try to roll the fsb/Multi combo route now.

Somehow my G.skills like to run 2400 @ 1T now. With stock fsb it would auto @ 2T.

Can somebody tell me how that is possible?



Don't know if it is because of the cpu clock, but performance is kinda worse compared to 2400 2T.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For Chopper1591
> 
> I'm using two 50mm fans
> 
> 
> I bought them at a local UK store called Maplins at 4.99 each
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-50mm-black-pc-case-fan-n49qt


As an alternative that is quieter and will keep the VRM and NB area in the 40's (I have a Saber as well)

this fan is an 80mm Xigmatek that runs @ 2300 RPM @ 19dB. placed on the VRM heatsink it cools everything around it and the VRM/NB stay at 38-42c

(I do not like board blocks, they mess with the flow/restriction of the loop)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As an alternative that is quieter and will keep the VRM and NB area in the 40's (I have a Saber as well)
> 
> this fan is an 80mm Xigmatek that runs @ 2300 RPM @ 19dB. placed on the VRM heatsink it cools everything around it and the VRM/NB stay at 38-42c
> (I do not like board blocks, they mess with the flow/restriction of the loop)


Hmm..
That is also a good idea indead.
Can it just be screwed between the fins of the vrm sink? I've had 2 noiseblockers zip tied in some crappy way on the sink. They both died.
Well died... they became very noisy so I think the bearing got messed somehow.

*Edit*:
The performance of the ram was off.
I actually had the timings wrong.

The 2400 1T bench was @ 9-11-11-31-42-1T
And compared it to the 2400 9-11-11-28-39-2T, which was faster somehow.

This time I did 9-11-11-28-39 @ 1T


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I was lucky with the cougar 120 I have on my vrm sink it fit snugly between the rear fan in my case and the inlet fitting on my block perfectly.... no strain on the fitting no issues with vibration or fan noise. Did not need to have it mounted I'd say I could throw the case and it would stay put lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As an alternative that is quieter and will keep the VRM and NB area in the 40's (I have a Saber as well)
> 
> this fan is an 80mm Xigmatek that runs @ 2300 RPM @ 19dB. placed on the VRM heatsink it cools everything around it and the VRM/NB stay at 38-42c
> (I do not like board blocks, they mess with the flow/restriction of the loop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..
> That is also a good idea indead.
> Can it just be screwed between the fins of the vrm sink? I've had 2 noiseblockers zip tied in some crappy way on the sink. They both died.
> Well died... they became very noisy so I think the bearing got messed somehow.
> 
> *Edit*:
> The performance of the ram was off.
> I actually had the timings wrong.
> 
> The 2400 1T bench was @ 9-11-11-31-42-1T
> And compared it to the 2400 9-11-11-28-39-2T, which was faster somehow.
> 
> This time I did 9-11-11-28-39 @ 1T
Click to expand...

Hi Chopper,

Indeed you can. just find the right sized screw with fine machine threads and it tightens it up to the heatsink.

The downflow spreads out and keeps a surprisingly large area cool.


----------



## aaroc

Red Im waiting for your article and have your BIOS configuration to know what to move on the UD7 990FX BIOS.


----------



## cssorkinman

EVGA 780ti Kingpin edition $499 at the egg today - opinions? I'm looking to upgrade







( 7970 atm)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> EVGA 780ti Kingpin edition $499 at the egg today - opinions? I'm looking to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 7970 atm)


my only comment is buy it then just give me the 7970 LOL


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> EVGA 780ti Kingpin edition $499 at the egg today - opinions? I'm looking to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 7970 atm)
> 
> 
> 
> my only comment is buy it then just give me the 7970 LOL
Click to expand...

lol I think my son might be first in line for the 7970


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> EVGA 780ti Kingpin edition $499 at the egg today - opinions? I'm looking to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( 7970 atm)


Grab one.

No, grab 2!


----------



## puts

Why 780ti so much costs still? its 2 generation old GPU. In my countries it costs 590€








And thats cheapest on and model is GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Why 780ti so much costs still? its 2 generation old GPU. In my countries it costs 590€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats cheapest on and model is GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5


Considering it cost over $800 less than a year ago, closer to 8 months, it's a real bargain! All the oc goodies and then some. Also take not that all the 290x's are dropping rapid as well. Can I smell a 390x release around the corner?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry, if it involves 130$ naah..big NO for me.
> 
> For the rads, I have a couple of 360s for the CPU alone. Is that enough? NO. For the OC that I wanted, NO. My chip needs 1.6 for 4.8 alone. And that rad space is no longer enough given my ambient.
> 
> VRM stays within 70C at 1.625 at max VRM switching freq.
> 
> So in the end, depends on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok.
> You convinced me.
> 
> Cash is going towards a new Ducky keyboard this round.
> 
> But that is some massive voltage you need. I feel sorry.
> Mine takes around 1.487-1.493v for 4.8, depending on the ram settings.
> 
> Water cooling parts are somewhat more expensive here....
> Prices were like: 45 on the nb block, 35 on the vrm block+12 on the Transfer-plate plus fittings and some tubing.
> Shipped is about 120-130 euro. 125 euro = 157 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which fan(s) can you advice to slam on the existing vrm sink?
> I just hate the noise some of the 40mm fans make.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes works fine on all but my giga board, which does not have a socket sensor and BSOD if apm is on
> really it is up to you if you want to watercool them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed your response there, Mega.
> 
> Such a safe and true reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda really want to do it. But does it really help all that much at the cpu clock.?
> Most likely I will settle with a 5.0 clock anyway. If I can make it stable with acceptable voltages.
Click to expand...

2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For Chopper1591
> 
> I'm using two 50mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them at a local UK store called Maplins at 4.99 each
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-50mm-black-pc-case-fan-n49qt
> 
> 
> 
> As an alternative that is quieter and will keep the VRM and NB area in the 40's (I have a Saber as well)
> 
> this fan is an 80mm Xigmatek that runs @ 2300 RPM @ 19dB. placed on the VRM heatsink it cools everything around it and the VRM/NB stay at 38-42c
> (I do not like board blocks, they mess with the flow/restriction of the loop)
Click to expand...

as red showed it really is a personal choice, either way works well, water gets coldest, but do you need it that cold, i disagree with red in the messes with flow aspect imo then you need to get rid of the d5s and move to the ddcs !!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry, if it involves 130$ naah..big NO for me.
> 
> For the rads, I have a couple of 360s for the CPU alone. Is that enough? NO. For the OC that I wanted, NO. My chip needs 1.6 for 4.8 alone. And that rad space is no longer enough given my ambient.
> 
> VRM stays within 70C at 1.625 at max VRM switching freq.
> 
> So in the end, depends on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok.
> You convinced me.
> 
> Cash is going towards a new Ducky keyboard this round.
> 
> But that is some massive voltage you need. I feel sorry.
> Mine takes around 1.487-1.493v for 4.8, depending on the ram settings.
> 
> Water cooling parts are somewhat more expensive here....
> Prices were like: 45 on the nb block, 35 on the vrm block+12 on the Transfer-plate plus fittings and some tubing.
> Shipped is about 120-130 euro. 125 euro = 157 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which fan(s) can you advice to slam on the existing vrm sink?
> I just hate the noise some of the 40mm fans make.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes works fine on all but my giga board, which does not have a socket sensor and BSOD if apm is on
> really it is up to you if you want to watercool them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Missed your response there, Mega.
> 
> Such a safe and true reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda really want to do it. But does it really help all that much at the cpu clock.?
> Most likely I will settle with a 5.0 clock anyway. If I can make it stable with acceptable voltages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For Chopper1591
> 
> I'm using two 50mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them at a local UK store called Maplins at 4.99 each
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-50mm-black-pc-case-fan-n49qt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As an alternative that is quieter and will keep the VRM and NB area in the 40's (I have a Saber as well)
> 
> this fan is an 80mm Xigmatek that runs @ 2300 RPM @ 19dB. placed on the VRM heatsink it cools everything around it and the VRM/NB stay at 38-42c
> (I do not like board blocks, they mess with the flow/restriction of the loop)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as red showed it really is a personal choice, either way works well, water gets coldest, but do you need it that cold, i disagree with red in the messes with flow aspect imo then you need to get rid of the d5s and move to the ddcs !!!
Click to expand...

My D5's are not even turned up







. The board block issue is system specific I think with parallel cooling 4 GPU's.

The new build is semi-parallel so I may try putting the block back on and see if it resolves.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2
> as red showed it really is a personal choice, either way works well, water gets coldest, but do you need it that cold, i disagree with red in the messes with flow aspect imo then you need to get rid of the d5s and move to the ddcs !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My D5's are not even turned up . The board block issue is system specific I think with parallel cooling 4 GPU's.
> The new build is semi-parallel so I may try putting the block back on and see if it resolves.


What could you guys advice?
On the fan purchase.

Was looking at Noctua's. But are these really that good? performance to noise ratio.
Will be either the NF-A8 or NF-R8.

Will set me back 15 to 18 euro's the piece.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2
> as red showed it really is a personal choice, either way works well, water gets coldest, but do you need it that cold, i disagree with red in the messes with flow aspect imo then you need to get rid of the d5s and move to the ddcs !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> My D5's are not even turned up . The board block issue is system specific I think with parallel cooling 4 GPU's.
> The new build is semi-parallel so I may try putting the block back on and see if it resolves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What could you guys advice?
> On the fan purchase.
> 
> Was looking at Noctua's. But are these really that good? performance to noise ratio.
> Will be either the NF-A8 or NF-R8.
> 
> Will set me back 15 to 18 euro's the piece.
Click to expand...

Are these case fans or rad fans?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Why 780ti so much costs still? its 2 generation old GPU. In my countries it costs 590€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats cheapest on and model is GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5


eh.. 780 ti is bearly a generation old... 900 JUST dropped and 800 was skipped. and still trades blows when overclocked.

It was the last or second last Kepler card to drop (750 and 750ti are maxwell)

@css

ti's are mighty fine.







:thumb:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Why 780ti so much costs still? its 2 generation old GPU. In my countries it costs 590€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats cheapest on and model is GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5
> 
> 
> 
> eh.. 780 ti is bearly a generation old... 900 JUST dropped and 800 was skipped. and still trades blows when overclocked.
> 
> It was the last or second last Kepler card to drop (750 and 750ti are maxwell)
> 
> @css
> 
> ti's are mighty fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...

You have a 290x Lightning as well don't you?

How do you like it?

Also, just noticed the link in your sig for this thread, nice idea man, you deserve some rep for that one


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are these case fans or rad fans?


Oh, yea.

Still talking about the 80mm fan to put on the vrm sink. Instead of the mini-kaze 40mm I have laying here.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Are these case fans or rad fans?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yea.
> 
> Still talking about the 80mm fan to put on the vrm sink. Instead of the mini-kaze 40mm I have laying here.
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233083

this will work nicely


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233083
> 
> this will work nicely


That a bit too noisy for my taste.
But thanks for the link.

I did make measures just this minute btw. And I really doubt it will even fit. How did you manage to fit it?



If it will fit. My best bet will be one of these:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/compare/492/259576;223715;147916;415494/categorie/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233083
> 
> this will work nicely
> 
> 
> 
> That a bit too noisy for my taste.
> But thanks for the link.
> 
> I did make measures just this minute btw. And I really doubt it will even fit. How did you manage to fit it?
> 
> 
> 
> If it will fit. My best bet will be one of these:
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/compare/492/259576;223715;147916;415494/categorie/
Click to expand...

wait a minute,

http://www.gcaudio.com/resources/howtos/loudness.html

The fan I linked max's out @ 24dB. That is quieter than a whisper in a library at 6'



what are you using for ears?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> wait a minute,
> http://www.gcaudio.com/resources/howtos/loudness.html
> 
> The fan I linked max's out @ 24dB. That is quieter than a whisper in a library at 6'
> 
> 
> 
> what are you using for ears?


You are probably right.

Intake fan on my case is the Spectre Pro 200mm which is said to produce 27,5 dba. And I can hear it clearly if I turn the rest of the fans down. But it's not annoying.
I can even hear my Enermax T.B. Silence(filtered side intake), above the pump noise. Which is aid to produce 11 dba @ 900rpm.

Are my ears weird? I don't know, maybe.

But. Apart from that.
I still don't think I can make the fan fit.... looks like the fittings on the waterblock are in the way.


----------



## Johan45

@Chopper1591
You could try something like this, a couple small chipset fans.



@Cssorkinman
$500 for Kingpins that'sgoing to ruffle some feathers for those trying to sell used. That's a great price too, ya grab two


----------



## By-Tor

I was able to mount a 92mm Delta fan to my D-Tek Fusion water block to cool my VRM"s and it works very well...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92ffhisp.html


----------



## mus1mus

these are my 80mm Deltas


----------



## Black Flag

After reading many reviews of 8370, I wanted to ask if it worth to sell my 8350 which is clocked to 4,7 GHz and to buy the 8370 which as I read to various sites it has better thermal behavior and overclockability than the 8350. I believe that 4,9 - 5,0 GHz are very easy for my setup and for this CPU.

So should I make this step?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Chopper1591
> You could try something like this, a couple small chipset fans.
> 
> 
> 
> @Cssorkinman
> $500 for Kingpins that'sgoing to ruffle some feathers for those trying to sell used. That's a great price too, ya grab two


Yeah I know.
I have a 40mm laying here, and can buy another, but those won't push as much air as a 80.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I was able to mount a 92mm Delta fan to my D-Tek Fusion water block to cool my VRM"s and it works very well...
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92ffhisp.html


Haha, yeah.
Those are even worse on my ears, but will work good no doubt.
If you read my previous posts I was talking about wanting a rather silent one.
Doubting about the Nocta of Noiseblocker 80mm's.

But, I don't know if I can manage to secure it.
Seen the measure photo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> these are my 80mm Deltas


Lol.
That's even worse.
But, kudo's. Your vrm's must be very cool.

Can I ask how you mounted those?
Looks like a metal plate screwed to the exhaust fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Flag*
> 
> After reading many reviews of 8370, I wanted to ask if it worth to sell my 8350 which is clocked to 4,7 GHz and to buy the 8370 which as I read to various sites it has better thermal behavior and overclockability than the 8350. I believe that 4,9 - 5,0 GHz are very easy for my setup and for this CPU.
> 
> So should I make this step?


Thats really up to you.
Do you run stuff that really need a higher clock?
And, if you do sell it, how much do you need to pay extra.

Also note. these are clocked at 4.0/4.3. So if you are unlucky you could even get a chip that won't clock to 4.7....
Roll of the dice here.
You might as well just buy an 9590 instead. That will give you at least an 4.7 clock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah I know.
> I have a 40mm laying here, and can buy another, but those won't push as much air as a 80.
> Haha, yeah.
> Those are even worse on my ears, but will work good no doubt.
> If you read my previous posts I was talking about wanting a rather silent one.
> Doubting about the Nocta of Noiseblocker 80mm's.
> 
> But, I don't know if I can manage to secure it.
> Seen the measure photo?
> Lol.
> That's even worse.
> But, kudo's. Your vrm's must be very cool.
> 
> Can I ask how you mounted those?
> Looks like a metal plate screwed to the exhaust fan.
> Thats really up to you.
> Do you run stuff that really need a higher clock?
> And, if you do sell it, how much do you need to pay extra.
> 
> Also note. these are clocked at 4.0/4.3. So if you are unlucky you could even get a chip that won't clock to 4.7....
> Roll of the dice here.
> You might as well just buy an 9590 instead. That will give you at least an 4.7 clock.


You should know though, these deltas scale nicely with PWM control or BIOS settings.

4000 RPM max, down to less than 50% duty cycle. Or a minimum of 35% at the BIOS IIRC. What that means, you can configure them to spin at lower RPM when temp is minimal. Or, pump them harder at high temps.

The word is Headroom baby!









On noise, depending on your noise floor, but about 70% duty cycle would be silent or unnoticeable with all other fans spinning. Mine ears are maybe deaf but my GPU at 60% fan speed is waY louder.









Mounting them was aided by an angular aluminum that is mounted to the rear fan. Easy as drilling them holes.


----------



## chrisjames61

I have had an 8320 for a long time but never really overclocked it much due to not having a board I was comfortable pushing it with. I just recently got a first rev Sabertooth99FX. I have a C70 loaded with case fans. As for cpu cooling I have a Thermalrite Extreme 140. So nothing major. I overclocked the thing to 4.4 GHz and ran Prime95 for two hours while I surfed the web. Ran great. But I noticed the thing was emitting some serious heat out the exhaust fans. I never noticed my Thubans heating up like this at 4.0 GHz. I have an A10-5800K at 4.6 MHz and nothing like the 8320 as far as heating up. I was running AMD overdrive and I had plenty of thermal margin at 4.4. But I have weak cpu cooling so 4.4 is good for me.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You should know though, these deltas scale nicely with PWM control or BIOS settings.
> 
> 4000 RPM max, down to less than 50% duty cycle. Or a minimum of 35% at the BIOS IIRC. What that means, you can configure them to spin at lower RPM when temp is minimal. Or, pump them harder at high temps.
> 
> The word is Headroom baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On noise, depending on your noise floor, but about 70% duty cycle would be silent or unnoticeable with all other fans spinning. Mine ears are maybe deaf but my GPU at 60% fan speed is waY louder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting them was aided by an angular aluminum that is mounted to the rear fan. Easy as drilling them holes.


Will probably grab a aluminum plate and make it myself. Seems like the easiest and most secure way to mount it.
Tried using double sided tape but it kept on falling off.









Care to give me a little info on how you use the pwm function?

Can I set the pwm function according to the vcore temp?
I can also connect it to my fan controller, still have one channel unused.

Don't you think this should be enough to tone it done a bit?
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/415491/noctua-nf-a9-pwm-92mm/specificaties/

92mm
78.9 m3/h / 46cf/m
22.8db
PWM


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @m00ter Hey man if you want to achieve higher overclocks then you will surely want some active VRM cooling. It can help a ton and need not look like a dogs breakfast inside your case either. Het you some paint similar to your VRM heatsink your the colour theme you are building to and paint a fan!


I'll give it a go!

Just got the carbide 540 up and running, with the new 2x8GB of RAM and she's currently at 52.4C on the core 25mins into a prime blend test @ 4.8Ghz and 1.5v on the core at load. So a good 8C cooler with the new case!



Might be able to back the volts off a bit more too now the NB + HT are at 2400, same as the RAM.

Socket temps at 57C too which is loads better than before. Compartmenalising the components really does seem to make a difference.

@Mega_Man - what would you suggest the cpu / nb voltage is set to until i get some vrm cooling going on?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I'll give it a go!
> 
> Just got the carbide 540 up and running, with the new 2x8GB of RAM and she's currently at 52.4C on the core 25mins into a prime blend test @ 4.8Ghz and 1.5v on the core at load. So a good 8C cooler with the new case!
> 
> Might be able to back the volts off a bit more too now the NB + HT are at 2400, same as the RAM.
> 
> Socket temps at 57C too which is loads better than before. Compartmenalising the components really does seem to make a difference.
> 
> @Mega_Man - *what would you suggest the cpu / nb voltage is set to until i get some vrm cooling going on*?


depends on mobo try 1.25-1.35


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I'll give it a go!
> 
> Just got the carbide 540 up and running, with the new 2x8GB of RAM and she's currently at 52.4C on the core 25mins into a prime blend test @ 4.8Ghz and 1.5v on the core at load. So a good 8C cooler with the new case!
> 
> 
> 
> Might be able to back the volts off a bit more too now the NB + HT are at 2400, same as the RAM.
> 
> Socket temps at 57C too which is loads better than before. Compartmenalising the components really does seem to make a difference.
> 
> @Mega_Man - what would you suggest the cpu / nb voltage is set to until i get some vrm cooling going on?


Mine is at 1.275v @ a 2578 cpu-nb clock. 257mhz fsb.
2400 ram @ 9-11-11-28-39-1T

Waiting on my ordered fan to put on the vrm's.


----------



## m00ter

49mins in and 54.6C on the core, 61C socket. I'm happy with that! I'll leave it running for a while longer but 40mins of prime is way more than I'd ever subject it to gaming so am pretty happy.

How do I know what my vrm temps are anyway?

T2 is saying 56C, is that it?

I just took the panel off and touched them and they are warm but nowhere near what my girly hands would call hot. Might see if i can borrow a laser temp gun.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Why 780ti so much costs still? its 2 generation old GPU. In my countries it costs 590€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats cheapest on and model is GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5
> 
> 
> 
> eh.. 780 ti is bearly a generation old... 900 JUST dropped and 800 was skipped. and still trades blows when overclocked.
> 
> It was the last or second last Kepler card to drop (750 and 750ti are maxwell)
> 
> @css
> 
> ti's are mighty fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a 290x Lightning as well don't you?
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> Also, just noticed the link in your sig for this thread, nice idea man, you deserve some rep for that one
Click to expand...

Why thank you









The lightning is nice., right now its residing in my Kaveri, ..kuz mantel. it has that fan bug thing that apparently is fixed in a new bios but i've yet to find the bios in the live update.

It was performing almost at par with my 780 TI until i got a modded bios for the Ti, it might still edge it out in a few games.


----------



## m00ter

Stressing 4.989Ghz now. 1.536vcore under load, core temp at 59.5C and socket at 64C, which is a tad higher than I'd like but still, she's stable (hopefully... will leave it stressing for a while longer).

One more notch for official 5.0 club but I'm close enough dammit.


----------



## tessK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You are probably right.
> 
> Intake fan on my case is the Spectre Pro 200mm which is said to produce 27,5 dba. And I can hear it clearly if I turn the rest of the fans down. But it's not annoying.
> I can even hear my Enermax T.B. Silence(filtered side intake), above the pump noise. Which is aid to produce 11 dba @ 900rpm.
> 
> Are my ears weird? I don't know, maybe.


If you have multiple fans, do the dB add up linearly? I wouldn't think so.

I'm new to this stuff, does anyone on here underclock/undervolt their CPUs? I took my 8320 down to 1.18V at 3.5GHz, planning to try to go lower. It runs BOINC all day while I'm gone, so I am worried about system health. About to try sticking another 120mm fan on my H60 cooler to try and get a push/pull configuration going, even at 48C I think the temps are higher than they should be with this chip and this cooler.


----------



## Kalistoval

Does anyone have some full proof timing and voltages for Samsung 30nm Green Ram?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Does anyone have some full proof timing and voltages for Samsung 30nm Green Ram?


What works for me may not work for you, but here's what I use and they are solid.

1600mhz 7-8-8-24, 1.37v
1866mhz 8-9-8-24 1.45v
2133mhz 9-9-10-28 1.52v
2400mhz 10-11-11-32 1.63v

This was just for fun and not stable, but could play BF4 with no issues...
2700mhz 12-14-13-40 1.66v


----------



## Kalistoval

Ill try those out I have a 2133 timing that works but I want to see if I can improve on it thanks.


----------



## darkelixa

Looking at comming back to my AMD from intel. These cpus good for games like world of warcraft, thats the main game i play currently


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Ill try those out I have a 2133 timing that works but I want to see if I can improve on it thanks.


How many sticks are you running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Ill try those out I have a 2133 timing that works but I want to see if I can improve on it thanks.


I'm guessing your only running 2 sticks since your at 2133.. My IMC hates all 4 of my sammies together and 1866 is about the best they can do..


----------



## Kalistoval

2 sticks


----------



## warpuck

list of all samsung modules
http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/product/consumer-dram/catalogue?iaId=911

I have older modules 1600-1333 timings assuming you want 1600 timings ;voltage range 1.425-1.575; tck 1 clk; Cas 11 ;t rcd 11 ;trp 11 ; tras 28 ; trc 39 ; twr 12 ; t cwl 7 ; t rfc 160 Ns or 128 t ref 7.8 t rrd 5 ; t faw 30 ; t wtr 6 ; t rtp 6

Mine was sold as a 4 gb 1600, 1.35 v but 1.35v is for 1333 and 1.5v is for 1600

You actually have to read the print on the chips in the module and then dig thru the PDF for the timings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> What works for me may not work for you, but here's what I use and they are solid.
> 
> 1600mhz 7-8-8-24, 1.37v
> 1866mhz 8-9-8-24 1.45v
> 2133mhz 9-9-10-28 1.52v
> 2400mhz 10-11-11-32 1.63v
> 
> This was just for fun and not stable, but could play BF4 with no issues...
> 2700mhz 12-14-13-40 1.66v


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> list of all samsung modules
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/product/consumer-dram/catalogue?iaId=911
> 
> I have older modules 1600-1333 timings assuming you want 1600 timings ;voltage range 1.425-1.575; tck 1 clk; Cas 11 ;t rcd 11 ;trp 11 ; tras 28 ; trc 39 ; twr 12 ; t cwl 7 ; t rfc 160 Ns or 128 t ref 7.8 t rrd 5 ; t faw 30 ; t wtr 6 ; t rtp 6
> 
> Mine was sold as a 4 gb 1600, 1.35 v but 1.35v is for 1333 and 1.5v is for 1600
> 
> You actually have to read the print on the chips in the module and then dig thru the PDF for the timings


Stock mine run at 11-13-13-35 on 1.35v.

The timings I listed are what I run them at...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Does anyone have some full proof timing and voltages for Samsung 30nm Green Ram?


1600 11-11-11


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Stressing 4.989Ghz now. 1.536vcore under load, core temp at 59.5C and socket at 64C, which is a tad higher than I'd like but still, she's stable (hopefully... will leave it stressing for a while longer).
> 
> One more notch for official 5.0 club but I'm close enough dammit.


Nice, dude.
I still don't get it. How can your chip run so cool with a h100i, must be a good chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> If you have multiple fans, do the dB add up linearly? I wouldn't think so.
> 
> I'm new to this stuff, does anyone on here underclock/undervolt their CPUs? I took my 8320 down to 1.18V at 3.5GHz, planning to try to go lower. It runs BOINC all day while I'm gone, so I am worried about system health. About to try sticking another 120mm fan on my H60 cooler to try and get a push/pull configuration going, even at 48C I think the temps are higher than they should be with this chip and this cooler.


I don't think so, no.

Well. I did start by putting the voltage lower at stock clocks and then made my way up.
1.18v seems very low to me. Have you stress tested it? I won't run long loads without knowing it is stable personally.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> *If you have multiple fans, do the dB add up linearly? I wouldn't think so.*
> 
> I'm new to this stuff, does anyone on here underclock/undervolt their CPUs? I took my 8320 down to 1.18V at 3.5GHz, planning to try to go lower. It runs BOINC all day while I'm gone, so I am worried about system health. About to try sticking another 120mm fan on my H60 cooler to try and get a push/pull configuration going, even at 48C I think the temps are higher than they should be with this chip and this cooler.


3dB measured with meters everytime sound doubles.

Silence or Noise perceived is very subjective..


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice, dude.
> I still don't get it. How can your chip run so cool with a h100i, must be a good chip.


Neither do I. Although that said, I went to town with the arctic silver before install.

I used a bit of cling film over my finger and basically got it to a thin, even, near mirror finish that was as close to perfect as I dared try to get. Really got a bit obsessive over it tbh but it seems to have paid off haha!

The carbide 540 just helps even more now too. My old cosmos case was a hot, heavy chunk of metal by way of comparison.

What's the popular benching tool these days? Need to see how these clocks translate to real world performance.

Edit - set cpu llc to regular (down from high) and now stressing 4.8ghz at 1.452vcore under load. 43.6C on the core and 51C socket temp.

Did I get chip lucky? Not so sure. I can get great temps and voltages at 4.8 but the voltage wall kicks in and I just can't seem to push it higher without pummelling it









Maybe I'll just enjoy a super cool 4.8Ghz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Neither do I. Although that said, I went to town with the arctic silver before install.
> 
> I used a bit of cling film over my finger and basically got it to a thin, even, near mirror finish that was as close to perfect as I dared try to get. Really got a bit obsessive over it tbh but it seems to have paid off haha!
> 
> The carbide 540 just helps even more now too. My old cosmos case was a hot, heavy chunk of metal by way of comparison.
> 
> What's the popular benching tool these days? Need to see how these clocks translate to real world performance.
> 
> Edit - set cpu llc to regular (down from high) and now stressing 4.8ghz at 1.452vcore under load. 43.6C on the core and 51C socket temp.
> 
> Did I get chip lucky? Not so sure. I can get great temps and voltages at 4.8 but the voltage wall kicks in and I just can't seem to push it higher without pummelling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just enjoy a super cool 4.8Ghz


Yeah, it is probably just the limit your cooling can take.
Voltage wall is pretty huge on these chips.

4.8 with that voltage is a nice clock.
Was it stable?
Time to do a blend overnight.









You mean you switched out the standard TIM from the h100i when you first installed it?
If so, congrats on removing a very nice TIM. Stock h100(i) TIM is superior to the AS5.
Also, spread method is not optimal on most TIM's. A rice grain is preferred.

I really think it is more your chip then the cooler placement that gives you these temps.

Yours really could shine with a proper water loop.
Mine needs around 1.488v for 4.8ghz.


----------



## m00ter

Unfortunately I had no choice. The h100i was used on another chip previously so needed to be swapped out. Arctic 5 is all i had kicking around but it seems to hsve done the job.

I'll put it on blend for the afternoon while I catch up on some tv and films with the Mrs, be interesting to see myself!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Unfortunately I had no choice. The h100i was used on another chip previously so needed to be swapped out. Arctic 5 is all i had kicking around but it seems to hsve done the job.
> 
> I'll put it on blend for the afternoon while I catch up on some tv and films with the Mrs, be interesting to see myself!


as5 used to be the good standard but it's not top of the pile anymore


----------



## m00ter

I can go lower with a grain of something else? Interesting!

Not really looked into TIM before, just used AS5 for years









What would you recommend?

As for proper watercooling, I think it comes next, now I have a decent case. Not done it before though so nervous / bewildered.


----------



## Johan45

Gelid extreme or Phobya HEgrease extreme are both about the same and work very well in most conditions. They're both non conductive as well.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I can go lower with a grain of something else? Interesting!
> 
> Not really looked into TIM before, just used AS5 for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> As for proper watercooling, I think it comes next, now I have a decent case. Not done it before though so nervous / bewildered.


MX-4 and the Pea method.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> MX-4 and the Pea method.


i do the same, works a treat


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> as5 used to be the good standard but it's not top of the pile anymore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I can go lower with a grain of something else? Interesting!
> 
> Not really looked into TIM before, just used AS5 for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> As for proper watercooling, I think it comes next, now I have a decent case. Not done it before though so nervous / bewildered.


Yeah Arctic Silver 5 used to be top tier, sort of.
But that is years ago.

Personally I stick with Gelid GC-Extreme now. Also nicely priced.

If you do feel fancy though look into these, though these are more expensive:

Indigo Xtreme
Coollaboratory Liquid (metal)
Have a read here if you like.
A nice roundup of 39 pastes. Including the Coollaboratory's.
Clicky

Mx-4 was actually tested and found worse then mx-3.
But non the less, both are great pastes.

The big plus is also that most newer pastes are non-conductive. So if you make a mess things won't go south.


----------



## Johan45

Just a warning on the liquid metal. It pretty much bonds the CPU to the cooler. Not something you want to use if you swap CPUs at all.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just a warning on the liquid metal. It pretty much bonds the CPU to the cooler. Not something you want to use if you swap CPUs at all.


yeah sanding off tim isn't good for most of us that change coolers, blocks,loops, and components regularly... dunno how it acts on remount but 2c isn't worth all that to me ever lol


----------



## tessK

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well. I did start by putting the voltage lower at stock clocks and then made my way up.
> 1.18v seems very low to me. Have you stress tested it? I won't run long loads without knowing it is stable personally.


I run BOINC 24/7 on my machine, at full load. on all cores I am on Linux, and have not found any decent stress testing software, but BOINC seems to do the job well. Its been running like this for almost a week now, no issues.

At stock everything + H60 cooler, I was getting about 58C at full load.
Undervolted to 1.18V and brought it down to 48C.
Set up an extra fan on the H60 last night in a push/pull configuration, and dusted off the radiator. Dropped the temps down to 43-44C. I also put the stock H60 fan internal pulling, and a Corsair AF120 "Quiet Edition" as the push fan, which reduced the noise on the machine noticeably.

Not sure what direction I will try to take it next. Might try to undervolt a little more, though I'm probably near the lower limits. Alternatively, with the cooling boost, maybe I will try to increase the clock speeds a little.

Keep in mind that it is Autumn where I live, and my PC is running next to an open widow. Just got a cool breeze coming through and the temps dropped to 42C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> as5 used to be the good standard but it's not top of the pile anymore


I still have my AS5 from back when it was the standard go-to thermal paste. Does this stuff go bad? I bought it ages ago for a single repair, but only now actually started messing with other PC's, I put it on some, seemed to be working fine before I gave away the computer.


----------



## m00ter

Cheers for the info guys, this evening I shall be mostly considering my tim.


----------



## tessK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Cheers for the info guys, this evening I shall be mostly considering my tim.


what s 'tim'?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> what s 'tim'?


Thermal interface material (thermal paste).


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just a warning on the liquid metal. It pretty much bonds the CPU to the cooler. Not something you want to use if you swap CPUs at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah sanding off tim isn't good for most of us that change coolers, blocks,loops, and components regularly... dunno how it acts on remount but 2c isn't worth all that to me ever lol


Thats new info to me.
Haven't tried it... and probably won't now. lol

For me the GC-Extreme does the job.
Used numerous pastes and this is one of my fav's.
Spreading needs some getting used to. This paste is spread with the supplied applicator.
Tried using the rice grain method but spreading actually is better.

Others in my list are:
mx-3
Noctua's NT-H1
Thermalright CF-3

Also a worthy mention:
Best in price to performance ratio.
Actual toothpaste.

Anyone tried it here?
I've had a friend of mine complain about his cooler ramping up.
Asked him if he applied paste. And he said he did.
Took the cooler off and there were some dried pieces of something on it. I asked him what he applied.
Toothpaste, why?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Well. I did start by putting the voltage lower at stock clocks and then made my way up.
> 1.18v seems very low to me. Have you stress tested it? I won't run long loads without knowing it is stable personally.
> 
> 
> 
> I run BOINC 24/7 on my machine, at full load. on all cores I am on Linux, and have not found any decent stress testing software, but BOINC seems to do the job well. Its been running like this for almost a week now, no issues.
> 
> At stock everything + H60 cooler, I was getting about 58C at full load.
> Undervolted to 1.18V and brought it down to 48C.
> Set up an extra fan on the H60 last night in a push/pull configuration, and dusted off the radiator. Dropped the temps down to 43-44C. I also put the stock H60 fan internal pulling, and a Corsair AF120 "Quiet Edition" as the push fan, which reduced the noise on the machine noticeably.
> 
> Not sure what direction I will try to take it next. Might try to undervolt a little more, though I'm probably near the lower limits. Alternatively, with the cooling boost, maybe I will try to increase the clock speeds a little.
> 
> Keep in mind that it is Autumn where I live, and my PC is running next to an open widow. Just got a cool breeze coming through and the temps dropped to 42C.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> as5 used to be the good standard but it's not top of the pile anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have my AS5 from back when it was the standard go-to thermal paste. Does this stuff go bad? I bought it ages ago for a single repair, but only now actually started messing with other PC's, I put it on some, seemed to be working fine before I gave away the computer.
Click to expand...

It does reach a point where it doesn't work quite like it's supposed to. I tried some that was ~5yrs old and it looked ok but didn't works very well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just a warning on the liquid metal. It pretty much bonds the CPU to the cooler. Not something you want to use if you swap CPUs at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah sanding off tim isn't good for most of us that change coolers, blocks,loops, and components regularly... dunno how it acts on remount but 2c isn't worth all that to me ever lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats new info to me.
> Haven't tried it... and probably won't now. lol
> 
> For me the GC-Extreme does the job.
> Used numerous pastes and this is one of my fav's.
> Spreading needs some getting used to. This paste is spread with the supplied applicator.
> Tried using the rice grain method but spreading actually is better.
> 
> Others in my list are:
> mx-3
> Noctua's NT-H1
> Thermalright CF-3
> 
> Also a worthy mention:
> Best in price to performance ratio.
> Actual toothpaste.
> 
> Anyone tried it here?
> I've had a friend of mine complain about his cooler ramping up.
> Asked him if he applied paste. And he said he did.
> Took the cooler off and there were some dried pieces of something on it. I asked him what he applied.
> Toothpaste, why?
Click to expand...

I've tried both the spread and pea blob. I use the blob all the time and no issues. It's quick and easy. The key is to get enough on and keep good pressure on the cooler while you tighten it down "evenly"


----------



## tessK

Is anybody else here running Linux? I am trying to figure out if I am monitoring my CPU temps correctly. I (supposedly) configured lm-sensors, and have been using psensor to read temps. Also got a dock utility to display it as well.

I have been following the "CPUTIN" reading, which I understand to be the motherboard CPU socket temp, NOT the actual CPU chip temperature. Is this going to make a big difference? I have been Googling off and on for weeks now and have yet to figure out how to read the actual on-chip temperatures. Some things I've read seem to indicate that its not possible for these chips (?).

Here is what I am looking at:


http://imgur.com/OEwWg


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> what s 'tim'?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*












Haven't seen him in a while.
Stays funny.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen him in a while.
> Stays funny.


Love Python.... John Cleese is great in that part as Tim...


----------



## crastakippers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Love Python.... John Cleese is great in that part as Tim...


Propaganda machine, but we loved it 30 or 40 years ago.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crastakippers*
> 
> Propaganda machine, but we loved it 30 or 40 years ago.


Yes we did....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> what s 'tim'?
Click to expand...

We've watched that so many times my boys 23 and 21 can pretty much recite the whole movie.


----------



## tessK

I tried checking things out in Windows and it looks like my temps might be better than I thought ..... ??


http://imgur.com/vRNep7U

Does 25C sound right?
Really lame that Linux couldn't just tell me that...


----------



## Kalistoval

So I re balanced my o.c with volts temps and performance in all in mind. I reverted back to Win 7 Ultm without the hotfix's patches don't know if it really matters. I ran IBT AVX and a few benchies heres what I have so far.

Spec


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






IBTAVX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cinebench


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Realbench


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







StarSwarm
DX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Mantle


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Ram


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I will add more as soon as I can refine this further.


----------



## Chopper1591

Can ask you guys to have look at my post here, and maybe reply if you have the time:
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/74070#post_22993622

Looking for some ideas on what to do...


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Can ask you guys to have look at my post here, and maybe reply if you have the time:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/74070#post_22993622
> 
> Looking for some ideas on what to do...


That t-line is in a crazy place. Res to pump, pump to rad, rad to CPU, CPU to res...


----------



## Johan45

As long as you have the res before the pump it doesn't really matter that much. If your pump runs dry it dies. I prefer my rads directly after the heat source my self.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> That t-line is in a crazy place. Res to pump, pump to rad, rad to CPU, CPU to res...


Yeah, I couldn't figure how to make that T-line better.

And the order is like you say it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As long as you have the res before the pump it doesn't really matter that much. If your pump runs dry it dies. I prefer my rads directly after the heat source my self.


True. I made sure that it was res>pump.
I should be able to make it res>pump>block>rad>res.

I have seen people putting the return line on top of the res. But the manual states that the top fitting can only be used for filling.
Whats up with that?
And also, if I do use the top fitting, how do I fill it then?

If I am not mistaken I have only one 30 degree adapter left.








Wish I had money to buy a few hands full of extra fittings and adapters.


----------



## Johan45

You don't use the top or you risk intro ducing air into the pump. The return should be below the water level to bleed air out.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You don't use the top or you risk intro ducing air into the pump. The return should be below the water level to bleed air out.












I can try to tube it like this:


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah, it is probably just the limit your cooling can take.
> Voltage wall is pretty huge on these chips.
> 
> 4.8 with that voltage is a nice clock.
> Was it stable?
> Time to do a blend overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you switched out the standard TIM from the h100i when you first installed it?
> If so, congrats on removing a very nice TIM. Stock h100(i) TIM is superior to the AS5.
> Also, spread method is not optimal on most TIM's. A rice grain is preferred.
> 
> I really think it is more your chip then the cooler placement that gives you these temps.
> 
> Yours really could shine with a proper water loop.
> Mine needs around 1.488v for 4.8ghz.


I've done some blending and now have some what I hope to be definitive conclusions. Firstly, she's MUCH happier on 2 x 8GB than on 4 x 4GB, but this will perhaps come as no surprise. Anyone wanna buy 4 x 4GB of TridentX 2400?









As for 12hr blend stability, 4.8Ghz on 1.488v load seems to be the sweet spot. So same as yours. More than 4.8Ghz = serious voltage for not so serious gains. And less than 1.48v isn't 12hr stable.

CPU LLC is set to Ultra High again too so things are more consistent generally; it was OK on Regular, but I had to overvolt in the BIOS to cater for the droop, which didn't seem sensible so I upped LLC and reduced the volts which is much better. Bit of a "happy middle ground" situation perhaps.

But now I have CPU NB digi+ power turned down a bit (Regular LLC, other settings dialled back) I'm seeing max temps of 48C on the core after hours and hours of blending!

I've read up on TIM from the article someone posted (thanks!) and the overriding conclusion I came to is that it's more in the application, less about the TIM itself. A bad TIM well applied can perform better than a great TIM badly applied etc. And most TIMs are rated on their ease of application, apparently.

Which seems to ring true with me and my chip. I'm still convinced that I did a better application job this time than I've ever attempted before. I get that it doesn't mean the AS5 is the perfect TIM, and I'm keen to give the Gelid everyone is recommending a go. I'll wait for a custom loop before trying though - even the best TIM, applied expertly, is only going to get me so far with an H100i.

Cheers all!

New white LED SP120s arriving tomorrow. They won't make it go faster but it sure will look purdy!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I've read up on TIM from the article someone posted (thanks!) and the overriding conclusion I came to is that it's more in the application, less about the TIM itself. A bad TIM well applied can perform better than a great TIM badly applied etc. And most TIMs are rated on their ease of application, apparently.


Correct, Tintin. Apply with the method you are more sure you do a good job. Read this:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/04/07/thermal_paste_shootout_q209/3

(This is why i always spread, i don't like to guess). As for "good" and "bad", in most tests you will see that the difference between the "obsolete" AS5 and the "best" pastes, is 1-1.5C. So much for good and bad.

P.S.: Yes, i know the plexiglass video in youtube, but cpu coolers are not made of plexiglass.


----------



## m00ter

Heh, you're right about the results between tims, and even application of tim it would seem. Looking at that link they cite a mere 0.6C difference between application methods of AS5, and only circa 1.5C in the difference of all of them!

Which leaves me and my herculean spreading efforts feeling rather deflated. Especially as a drop apparently made for better temps than spreading with AS5 ;D

But are the tests to be believed?

The difference could be fluke, it could be something else at play, and I wonder if it would be different if they did 3 tests for each tim and took an average.

But you'd have to be mental to even attempt such a task. I thought the 39 tims tested (including toothpaste) in the other link was beyond the limit, but I'd have much preferred testing smaller number of tims again and again, to see if their efforts actually made any difference in the long run. Or, if it was in fact, MUCH more about the application. Perhaps it makes no sense to do a review on this slant - as "experts", you'd almost expect consistent results in that regard.

We all agree that the difference between enough and too much tim isn't much, so did they use the exactly same amount each time? I doubt it.

I dunno. I like reading the comparisons and tests, but as you say, for 1 - 2C difference whatever way you cut it, well, I'm just not sure it matters given the variables at play. I do know that you can be looking at 10C+ difference if you apply tim badly though


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Heh, you're right about the results between tims, and even application of tim it would seem. Looking at that link they cite a mere 0.6C difference between application methods of AS5, and only circa 1.5C in the difference of all of them!
> 
> Which leaves me and my herculean spreading efforts feeling rather deflated. Especially as a drop apparently made for better temps than spreading with AS5 ;D
> 
> But are the tests to be believed?
> 
> The difference could be fluke, it could be something else at play, and I wonder if it would be different if they did 3 tests for each tim and took an average.
> 
> But you'd have to be mental to even attempt such a task. I thought the 39 tims tested (including toothpaste) in the other link was beyond the limit, but I'd have much preferred testing smaller number of tims again and again, to see if their efforts actually made any difference in the long run. Or, if it was in fact, MUCH more about the application. Perhaps it makes no sense to do a review on this slant - as "experts", you'd almost expect consistent results in that regard.
> 
> We all agree that the difference between enough and too much tim isn't much, so did they use the exactly same amount each time? I doubt it.
> 
> I dunno. I like reading the comparisons and tests, but as you say, for 1 - 2C difference whatever way you cut it, well, I'm just not sure it matters given the variables at play. I do know that you can be looking at 10C+ difference if you apply tim badly though


Yeah I agree.
One would probably have to apply certain TIM's like 10 times for every method and then compare.
But like you said, you'd have to be a nutt to do that.

And the 10c difference you talk about is most likely achieved by a bad cooler mount. No paste method can make that of a difference IMO.

*But:*
Good to hear you have a final clock.
Now, if you like to, you can fine tune thingst with the fsb to squeeze out some more performance.


----------



## Deadboy90

Guys! Im the top single 7950 user in all the land on the new Firestrike Ultra!!!!!


----------



## Benjiw

Just a quick question about HWinfo, when I run IBT with it open to watch my temps, I have this happen, which without context doesn't mean much.


When I run it without.


Is this normal? I have a feeling it is and i'm just being dumb but better safe than sorry!


----------



## p4inkill3r

I wanted to share something that happened to me with my 8320.

I switched cases from an old HAF X to a Define R4 last weekend. When I normally remove my NH-D14, I rock it back and forth gently to break the seal between the TIM and the cooler.
Well, for whatever reason, I lifted up on the cooler and to my horror, the CPU came right out of the socket still stuck to the bottom of the cooler!!!

My eyes bugged out of my head and I was hella freaking out, but after a close inspection, there seemed to be no damage to the socket or the 8320. I carefully reinstalled it, along with some new TIM, and put the cooler back on it and so far, everything seems ok.

Never in my life have I sucked a chip out of its socket, but evidently it is quite easy to do.


----------



## CravinR1

Run prime for 3-5 min then shut down and twist the cooler before pulling


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I wanted to share something that happened to me with my 8320.
> 
> I switched cases from an old HAF X to a Define R4 last weekend. When I normally remove my NH-D14, I rock it back and forth gently to break the seal between the TIM and the cooler.
> Well, for whatever reason, I lifted up on the cooler and to my horror, the CPU came right out of the socket still stuck to the bottom of the cooler!!!
> 
> My eyes bugged out of my head and I was hella freaking out, but after a close inspection, there seemed to be no damage to the socket or the 8320. I carefully reinstalled it, along with some new TIM, and put the cooler back on it and so far, everything seems ok.
> 
> Never in my life have I sucked a chip out of its socket, but evidently it is quite easy to do.


Its happend to me with a noctua and a phanteks this is the best way to scientifically solve this issue


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



$h!% happen's


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Its happend to me with a noctua and a phanteks this is the best way to scientifically solve this issue
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> $h!% happen's


I've had this happen a few times most of the times that I've seen is because the tim was older and had outlived it's life or was subjected to too high a temp to often but some pastes are sticker than others


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Just a quick question about HWinfo, when I run IBT with it open to watch my temps, I have this happen, which without context doesn't mean much.
> 
> 
> When I run it without.
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I have a feeling it is and i'm just being dumb but better safe than sorry!


Well what is going on is according to these 2 screenshots you are running IBT AVX under [Standard] mode. The issue with that is its only testing stability with a small portion of your system ram, so because of that you will notice and experience some inconsistencies. Your gflops will fluctuate alot, standard mode is not so standard for testing overall system stability it is recommended at the minimum [Very High]. A general rule of thumb the more ram you you have the higher the test, the higher the accuracy of your systems stability . You would just need to make sure you have the proper cooling and quality components e.g power supply and motherboard vrm's along with a [Decent] and reasonable/logical cpu cooler.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Well what is going on is according to these 2 screenshots you are running IBT AVX under [Standard] mode. The issue with that is its only testing stability with a small portion of your system ram, so because of that you will notice and experience some inconsistencies. Your gflops will fluctuate alot, standard mode is not so standard for testing overall system stability it is recommended at the minimum [Very High]. A general rule of thumb the more ram you you have the higher the test, the higher the accuracy of your systems stability . You would just need to make sure you have the proper cooling and quality components e.g power supply and motherboard vrm's along with a [Decent] and reasonable/logical cpu cooler.


actually more than likely he is running it with ec sensors on... for some people ec sensors don't play well with certain programs others don't have an issue.... try running it without the ec sensors on and you will probably see simular results... also everything else he said is correct very high at least for max stability.... you can usually run alot under the truely needed voltage if just using standard

Edit: some have said not using the ai suite or Uninstalling it and using the cleanup utility will fix it but neither of those worked for me even on clean windows install ec sensors give me sub par performance in all aspects with them being monitored in hwinfo64


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I wanted to share something that happened to me with my 8320.
> 
> I switched cases from an old HAF X to a Define R4 last weekend. When I normally remove my NH-D14, I rock it back and forth gently to break the seal between the TIM and the cooler.
> Well, for whatever reason, I lifted up on the cooler and to my horror, the CPU came right out of the socket still stuck to the bottom of the cooler!!!
> 
> My eyes bugged out of my head and I was hella freaking out, but after a close inspection, there seemed to be no damage to the socket or the 8320. I carefully reinstalled it, along with some new TIM, and put the cooler back on it and so far, everything seems ok.
> 
> Never in my life have I sucked a chip out of its socket, but evidently it is quite easy to do.


Happened to me 6 moths ago - ruined the best 8350 I'd ever had.









You're lucky!!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Happened to me 6 moths ago - ruined the best 8350 I'd ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lucky!!


when I was changing my phanteks cooler starting my watercooling loop I dropped mine from the socket to the video card and bent pins...I was so mad and scared at the same time as I've never had a bent pin ever until that time... then I remembered a discussion on here (on ocn) about bent pins so I took out an old piece of 24 gauge wire and a thin card and went to town.... the hardest part was being easy so I didn't break them and realizing that they aren't 45 degrees to the Silicon... you could've cut the tension with a knife when I powered it on lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> actually more than likely he is running it with ec sensors on... for some people ec sensors don't play well with certain programs others don't have an issue.... try running it without the ec sensors on and you will probably see simular results... also everything else he said is correct very high at least for max stability.... you can usually run alot under the truely needed voltage if just using standard
> 
> Edit: some have said not using the ai suite or Uninstalling it and using the cleanup utility will fix it but neither of those worked for me even on clean windows install ec sensors give me sub par performance in all aspects with them being monitored in hwinfo64


This.

Has nothing to do with ibt running on standard or not.

Even if the ec sensors don't give problems, they do use resources somehow and make the gflops lower.
It's the same on my system.

You could try and use Aida64 and see if that makes a difference in gflops.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I wanted to share something that happened to me with my 8320.
> 
> I switched cases from an old HAF X to a Define R4 last weekend. When I normally remove my NH-D14, I rock it back and forth gently to break the seal between the TIM and the cooler.
> Well, for whatever reason, I lifted up on the cooler and to my horror, the CPU came right out of the socket still stuck to the bottom of the cooler!!!
> 
> My eyes bugged out of my head and I was hella freaking out, but after a close inspection, there seemed to be no damage to the socket or the 8320. I carefully reinstalled it, along with some new TIM, and put the cooler back on it and so far, everything seems ok.
> 
> Never in my life have I sucked a chip out of its socket, but evidently it is quite easy to do.


It happens with amd as they don't use lga. Which I personally like


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I wanted to share something that happened to me with my 8320.
> 
> I switched cases from an old HAF X to a Define R4 last weekend. When I normally remove my NH-D14, I rock it back and forth gently to break the seal between the TIM and the cooler.
> Well, for whatever reason, I lifted up on the cooler and to my horror, the CPU came right out of the socket still stuck to the bottom of the cooler!!!
> 
> My eyes bugged out of my head and I was hella freaking out, but after a close inspection, there seemed to be no damage to the socket or the 8320. I carefully reinstalled it, along with some new TIM, and put the cooler back on it and so far, everything seems ok.
> 
> Never in my life have I sucked a chip out of its socket, but evidently it is quite easy to do.


When I used air and even with my water blocks I twist the block or heatsink to break it free from the CPU...


----------



## p4inkill3r

For sure, I totally know better than to do just yank straight up on the cooler.

I just didn't expect the whole thing to come out.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> For sure, I totally know better than to do just yank straight up on the cooler.
> 
> I just didn't expect the whole thing to come out.


I had it come out of the socket once without twisting it and I almost soiled my chair... Always a little twist now...


----------



## CravinR1

Heat up before the twist ...


----------



## Undervolter

Useless post, please ignore.


----------



## m00ter

Got my new SP120 / AF140 LED fans in today.



I gained roughly 3 - 4C on the core as they have lower static pressure than the SP120 high performance fans I was using, but they are SO much quieter and she's still only 50 - 54C under full load (1hr of blend) so I'm happy!

I'd already come to the conclusion 4.8Ghz was pretty much my limit with the H100i thanks to the voltage wall, and having a quiet machine that's still well within the thermal limits will do me just fine.

And GRID Autosport announced the drag racing pack today too - happy days!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Got my new SP120 / AF140 LED fans in today.
> 
> 
> 
> I gained roughly 3 - 4C on the core as they have lower static pressure than the SP120 high performance fans I was using, but they are SO much quieter and she's still only 50 - 54C under full load (1hr of blend) so I'm happy!
> 
> I'd already come to the conclusion 4.8Ghz was pretty much my limit with the H100i thanks to the voltage wall, and having a quiet machine that's still well within the thermal limits will do me just fine.
> 
> And GRID Autosport announced the drag racing pack today too - happy days!


why ya pulling the hot air from your rad into the case?


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Guys! Im the top single 7950 user in all the land on the new Firestrike Ultra!!!!!


Nice work!


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why ya pulling the hot air from your rad into the case?


At the same time, I'm pulling cold air in from outside through the rad, which is the whole purpose of a rad no? I tested both with the SP120HP and this gave me the best temps.

But that was with the old case, and not with these fans. I'll maybe pull them off and swap them round at the weekend, now you've made me think of it I want to test again haha!

This way has the "added benefit" of blowing (slightly warm) air over my vrm's, which isn't the best solution but they are cool/warmish to touch so it must be having some benefit. Again, I can test at the weekend.

I'm currently plotting a fan on the back of the chip in the other side of the case - it's open to view and I wonder if I can suck socket temp away a bit?


----------



## m00ter

opps - dp


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why ya pulling the hot air from your rad into the case?
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time, I'm pulling cold air in from outside through the rad, which is the whole purpose of a rad no? I tested both with the SP120HP and this gave me the best temps.
> 
> But that was with the old case, and not with these fans. I'll maybe pull them off and swap them round at the weekend, now you've made me think of it I want to test again haha!
> 
> This way has the "added benefit" of blowing (slightly warm) air over my vrm's, which isn't the best solution but they are cool/warmish to touch so it must be having some benefit. Again, I can test at the weekend.
> 
> I'm currently plotting a fan on the back of the chip in the other side of the case - it's open to view and I wonder if I can suck socket temp away a bit?
Click to expand...

cold air isn't cold anymore once it passes through the Rad.

fans work on both sides of the fan. the pull and push.. all from the same fan. the same result can be had pulling air away.
works better in combination with active VRM cooling (40mm-80mm fan bolted directly too it.. it is common place to do this here)

your internal case ambient temps will likely be better if you reverse the direction of you Rad fans and turn down your rear exhaust to 40-50% duty or run it at 5v if not on a fan header.

this will change your case airflow from insanely positive to just slightly positive, which will likely manifest its self in lower GPU temps. and possible better airflow across the board.

to eliminate your gpus from effecting your Cpu, you'd need to front mount your rad and use the 140mm fans you are using as intake as top exhaust. as long as you have a bottom intake then this should not make your GPU temperature rise.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why ya pulling the hot air from your rad into the case?


I am pulling air into the case from outside as well although I have a different reason... the mounting for the bottom rad doesn't line up 100 percent with all holes so I would have 6 screws through two fans and one side would probably rattle...I tried them as exhaust out the bottom but it increased temps due to the fans mounted on top and pulling my front intake air right out the bottom...I wanted it to be exhaust but the layout dictated otherwise


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I am pulling air into the case from outside as well although I have a different reason... the mounting for the bottom rad doesn't line up 100 percent with all holes so I would have 6 screws through two fans and one side would probably rattle...I tried them as exhaust out the bottom but it increased temps due to the fans mounted on top and pulling my front intake air right out the bottom...I wanted it to be exhaust but the layout dictated otherwise


http://www.overclock.net/t/1418637/official-case-phanteks-club-enthoo-primo-enthoo-luxe-enthoo-pro-lovers-owners/1630#post_21283159

^read


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> when I was changing my phanteks cooler starting my watercooling loop I dropped mine from the socket to the video card and bent pins...I was so mad and scared at the same time as I've never had a bent pin ever until that time... then I remembered a discussion on here (on ocn) about bent pins so I took out an old piece of 24 gauge wire and a thin card and went to town.... the hardest part was being easy so I didn't break them and realizing that they aren't 45 degrees to the Silicon... you could've cut the tension with a knife when I powered it on lol


Some pins were bent on mine but few pins got stuck in socket on mine - I straightened the pins, which I had done before successfully, and put the CPU back in but no go! I used a trick that I saw on Linus Tech Tips to try that.. oh well... bought a new CPU


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cold air isn't cold anymore once it passes through the Rad.
> 
> fans work on both sides of the fan. the pull and push.. all from the same fan. the same result can be had pulling air away.
> works better in combination with active VRM cooling (40mm-80mm fan bolted directly too it.. it is common place to do this here)
> 
> your internal case ambient temps will likely be better if you reverse the direction of you Rad fans and turn down your rear exhaust to 40-50% duty or run it at 5v if not on a fan header.
> 
> this will change your case airflow from insanely positive to just slightly positive, which will likely manifest its self in lower GPU temps. and possible better airflow across the board.
> 
> to eliminate your gpus from effecting your Cpu, you'd need to front mount your rad and use the 140mm fans you are using as intake as top exhaust. as long as you have a bottom intake then this should not make your GPU temperature rise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I am pulling air into the case from outside as well although I have a different reason... the mounting for the bottom rad doesn't line up 100 percent with all holes so I would have 6 screws through two fans and one side would probably rattle...I tried them as exhaust out the bottom but it increased temps due to the fans mounted on top and pulling my front intake air right out the bottom...I wanted it to be exhaust but the layout dictated otherwise


Just a few notes from the Watercooling Thread.

Rads as Intake produce better temps to cooled components than having them as Exhaust by a few degrees.

Reason: Case Ambient will always be higher than Ambient outside the case.

Rads as Exhaust though, produces better temps on other components that are not Watercooled.

If you have most of the components watercooled, it's better to have the rads as Intake.

Tried that. And the info tells the truth. I ended up sacrificing Mobo Temp, VRM, and RAM to save about 5C on the cores.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Thinking of starting a 5ghz 24/7 "stable" club.... wonder how many takers there would be? (stability would be determined by 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high as a min to make it semi-easy, but prime for hours would be more than acceptable too) I put this here, because, well honestly these chips stand the best chance of any to get on the list... just a thought at the moment, but if there is enough people interested I may do it...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Thinking of starting a 5ghz 24/7 "stable" club.... wonder how many takers there would be? (stability would be determined by 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high as a min to make it semi-easy, but prime for hours would be more than acceptable too) I put this here, because, well honestly these chips stand the best chance of any to get on the list... just a thought at the moment, but if there is enough people interested I may do it...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*


I'll probably give it a shot... I'll be working up a set of "rules of acceptance" for the club... I don't want to be too tough on stability, but it has to have some proof of 24/7 viability otherwise it would just be another 5 ghz OC club.. and a 1 off 5 ghz clock isn't that hard to get....especially with FX chips... but to get a usable 24/7 5 ghz OC is... a bit difficult... my old 8350 wasn't up to it sadly... I tried... if anyone has any suggestions for the rules PM me... here's what I was thinking of for a start

to be accepted you must provide a screenshot proving the following:
1. must pass 10 runs IBT AVX on high
2. must have not exceeded thermal limit during testing

of coarse this is a very rough draft... but I wonder if I'm setting the bar too high... I mean, 5ghz was my goal... I got there... and then some... but maybe its a bit too high for a stability type club...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably give it a shot... I'll be working up a set of "rules of acceptance" for the club... I don't want to be too tough on stability, but it has to have some proof of 24/7 viability otherwise it would just be another 5 ghz OC club.. and a 1 off 5 ghz clock isn't that hard to get....especially with FX chips... but to get a usable 24/7 5 ghz OC is... a bit difficult... my old 8350 wasn't up to it sadly... I tried... if anyone has any suggestions for the rules PM me... here's what I was thinking of for a start
> 
> to be accepted you must provide a screenshot proving the following:
> 1. must pass 10 runs IBT AVX on high
> 2. must have not exceeded thermal limit during testing
> 
> of coarse this is a very rough draft... but I wonder if I'm setting the bar too high... I mean, 5ghz was my goal... I got there... and then some... but maybe its a bit too high for a stability type club...
Click to expand...

Better have a SS while it is running with the appropriate software being open.

Edit: like this


----------



## darkelixa

What cooler did you use for that, seems to be pretty good


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I wanted to share something that happened to me with my 8320.
> 
> I switched cases from an old HAF X to a Define R4 last weekend. When I normally remove my NH-D14, I rock it back and forth gently to break the seal between the TIM and the cooler.
> Well, for whatever reason, I lifted up on the cooler and to my horror, the CPU came right out of the socket still stuck to the bottom of the cooler!!!
> 
> My eyes bugged out of my head and I was hella freaking out, but after a close inspection, there seemed to be no damage to the socket or the 8320. I carefully reinstalled it, along with some new TIM, and put the cooler back on it and so far, everything seems ok.
> 
> Never in my life have I sucked a chip out of its socket, but evidently it is quite easy to do.


I have also done this.

Phenom II 1090T and Thermaltake Frio original.

No bent pins or any damage, and it worked fine afterward, but damn it scared the piss out of me.

It had been mounted for a while and I was using Arctic Silver at the time. I think the weight of those huge air heatsinks causes this problem. They basically get stuck to the thermal paste over time. I haven't had this happen at all since I switched to a H100i.

I think it's basically a rite of passage. Thankfully, your chip still works.

Remember, wiggle it back and forth while keeping it flat. Personally, I push down a little bit with one hand on the top of the heatsink, and twist back and forth while gently pushing. This should be enough to loosen it. You should eventually feel the thermal seal "pop" and be able to tell that it's not stuck anymore, and it's safe to pull up on it and remove the sink. Pull extremely gently and stop if you still feel resistance.


----------



## p4inkill3r

I will pay much more attention next time, no doubt.

This is my 7th am3 chip and I guess I never knew how tender that little socket is.


----------



## tessK

I got my 8320 up to 4.2GHz on the stock 1.3250V, been running at full load for almost 2 hours now. 36C CPU temp. What next?


----------



## mus1mus

Usually happens with TIMs that are low in Viscosity. Not on how heavy a cooler is. Mounting pressure alone would be more than the cooler weighs.









The spread must be so good that it left no air packets on and created a thight seal between materials.

My Deepcool Z3, PK-1 will do that. I have to be very careful when removing my Block.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Usually happens with TIMs that are low in Viscosity. Not on how heavy a cooler is. Mounting pressure alone would be more than the cooler weighs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spread must be so good that it left no air packets on and created a thight seal between materials.
> 
> My Deepcool Z3, PK-1 will do that. I have to be very careful when removing my Block.


YES, that's basically it and what I was trying to say.

It's airtight.

Rep+


----------



## Djmatrix32

Just got FX-8320 and the stock cooler sucks any recommendations for a cooler?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> I got my 8320 up to 4.2GHz on the stock 1.3250V, been running at full load for almost 2 hours now. 36C CPU temp. What next?


You either have some fantastic cooling there or you 're being throttled big time... I have 34C idle at 1400Mhz undervolted to 0.8v. And you have 36C at 4.2Ghz while at full load? I hope you do have some fantastic cooling (phase change or LN2. Water won't do).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Just got FX-8320 and the stock cooler sucks any recommendations for a cooler?


The "classic" CM 212 Evo if you want to go to 4.4-4.5. Most aftermarket aircoolers at similar price point, with weight >600g will do 4.3-4.4Ghz.
High end Noctua-Phanteks/ water for clocks beyond that.

The stock AMD cooler (which is made by Cooler Master by the way), is only good for elder people with auditory pathologies, so that they can cheer "yes! i can hear again!".


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The "classic" CM 212 Evo if you want to go to 4.4-4.5. Most aftermarket aircoolers at similar price point, with weight >600g will do 4.3-4.4Ghz.
> High end Noctua-Phanteks/ water for clocks beyond that.
> 
> The stock AMD cooler (which is made by Cooler Master by the way), is only good for elder people with auditory pathologies, so that they can cheer "yes! i can hear again!".


Thinking of going back to an AIO cooler but gosh this noise is just killing me. Also I think my stock cooler that came with it is broken so it's not making good contact bought it amazon warehouse abused.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> I got my 8320 up to 4.2GHz on the stock 1.3250V, been running at full load for almost 2 hours now. 36C CPU temp. What next?


Can you post a screenshot with hwinfo64 and the stress test running?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Just got FX-8320 and the stock cooler sucks any recommendations for a cooler?


I'd say 240 mm AIOs.







and achieve better results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> I got my 8320 up to 4.2GHz on the stock 1.3250V, been running at full load for almost 2 hours now. 36C CPU temp. What next?


What load?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Better have a SS while it is running with the appropriate software being open.
> 
> Edit: like this


good idea!... and nice OC btw... noticed the tests were only at "high" and not "very high", do you think high is good enough... I was thinking of going with very high as a minimum, but can't help to feel that its a bit much and might run some off just because of how much time and heat it makes..... my daily temps have not come any where near what the temps was during my 10 runs of very high...


----------



## puts

hello, is it ok when intel burn test change alot voltages? i make overclock 4ghz (turbo off) intel standart burn test and voltages are very different sometime he shows 1.136v and then 1.152v and sometimes 1.168v and it pass that 10 test. But in bios i put 1.285v or something and in windows it shows without load 1.216v-1.232v and i turned all economy settings off in bios. All these voltages show cpu-z and hwmonitor. Is that Ok? So which one i belive bios or cpuz/hwmonitor voltages?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Better have a SS while it is running with the appropriate software being open.
> 
> Edit: like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good idea!... and nice OC btw... noticed the tests were only at "high" and not "very high", do you think high is good enough... I was thinking of going with very high as a minimum, but can't help to feel that its a bit much and might run some off just because of how much time and heat it makes..... my daily temps have not come any where near what the temps was during my 10 runs of very high...
Click to expand...

I really don't have an opinion as to if high is good enough, the rig is set up with 4 gb of ram at the moment, so high is the maximum It can run the test at.
Generally, stress tests with these chips push things so much harder than what I do every day that It really isn't a big deal to me if it can't pass IBT/prime etc at 5 ghz if that's what I choose as a daily clock.


----------



## puts

So i made intel burn test stress level high and passed all 10 with 1.168v with 4ghz clock turbo off


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> So i made intel burn test stress level high and passed all 10 with 1.168v with 4ghz clock turbo off


I think you are running the non-avx version of IBT by the look of those flops


----------



## puts

Witch on is the right one and maybe you can give a link please? And what is different avx and non avx?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Witch on is the right one and maybe you can give a link please? And what is different avx and non avx?


This is the one you want http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Witch on is the right one and maybe you can give a link please? And what is different avx and non avx?


What OS are you using? Is that Windows 7 or Windows XP? (I can't tell.)

For getting AVX instructions working with Vishera on Windows 7, you need to install Service Pack 1.

Windows 8/8.1 should be fine and have them working by default.

Even if you have the right version (2.54), AVX won't work without SP1.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Got a H80I on order this stock fan is driving me nuts. It's going hard tho 4500 RPMS and 58 underload is the H80I be able to make it cooler and more quite? I am not looking to over clock.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> What OS are you using? Is that Windows 7 or Windows XP? (I can't tell.)
> 
> For getting AVX instructions working with Vishera on Windows 7, you need to install Service Pack 1.
> 
> Windows 8/8.1 should be fine and have them working by default.
> 
> Even if you have the right version (2.54), AVX won't work without SP1.


So I need AVX for checking overcklock stabilty or what does AVX does better than non AVX? I only use intel burn test for stabilty tests.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So odd thing this morning i had left the pc on overnight downloading a few files when i awoke at 6 am it had restarted... no errors in the eventlog for a shutdown or a restart BUT i did have errors for usb device which i was thinking might be my phone BUT it was showing on two different ports not one so ive reinstalled the usb 3.0 drivers..a usb driver wouldnt cause a restart right even if it crashed... im showing about 10 errors from the usb devices dating back a couple of months since my last install but they are very random.. i also have the 1010 errors as well but they dont show info that points to anything at least not that i can see...any suggestions are welcomed it was odd to wake up to i was expecting full downloaded files instead i found the windows welcome screen with half downloaded files :0


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> So I need AVX for checking overcklock stabilty or what does AVX does better than non AVX? I only use intel burn test for stabilty tests.


AVX uses a set of instructions that make amd processors run much harder than the standard non avx instruction version of ibt... this brings out instabilities or undervoltages in your overclock and allows you to test cooling and stability at the same time


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ok, I started the club if anyone is interested....







*| 5ghz 24/7 club|*


----------



## neurotix

AVX essentially doubles your FLOPS, works the processor much harder, and will fail much easier if you are unstable.









You should see 60+ GFLOPS with AVX in IntelBurnTest using the settings in your screenshot a page or two ago.

Again, if you're using Windows 7, you need Service Pack 1. You probably also want to disable core parking, as well as get the Windows 7 hotfixes from the original post and install them.


----------



## tessK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You either have some fantastic cooling there or you 're being throttled big time... I have 34C idle at 1400Mhz undervolted to 0.8v. And you have 36C at 4.2Ghz while at full load? I hope you do have some fantastic cooling (phase change or LN2. Water won't do).


I have it cooled with an H60 + push/pull fan configuration. Its also near a breezy window but I had the window shut when I took that measurement.

However IIRC it crashed a little while after that post. I bumped the voltage up a notch and it ran fine all night, we'll see if it survived the day when I get home later.


----------



## tessK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ....any suggestions are welcomed it was odd to wake up to i was expecting full downloaded files instead i found the windows welcome screen with half downloaded files :0


\

Windows update? It pulls that one on me all the time.

How far can you OC before the motherboard becomes an issue? Mine is whatever cheap one came bundled with the CPU at MIcrocenter. Not sure how much I trust it going above stock voltages. Is that something that you usually worry about?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So odd thing this morning i had left the pc on overnight downloading a few files when i awoke at 6 am it had restarted... no errors in the eventlog for a shutdown or a restart BUT i did have errors for usb device which i was thinking might be my phone BUT it was showing on two different ports not one so ive reinstalled the usb 3.0 drivers..a usb driver wouldnt cause a restart right even if it crashed... im showing about 10 errors from the usb devices dating back a couple of months since my last install but they are very random.. i also have the 1010 errors as well but they dont show info that points to anything at least not that i can see...any suggestions are welcomed it was odd to wake up to i was expecting full downloaded files instead i found the windows welcome screen with half downloaded files :0


Power Outage?
Scheduled Windows Update
Set Power Management to High Performance Mode?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> \
> 
> Windows update? It pulls that one on me all the time.
> 
> How far can you OC before the motherboard becomes an issue? Mine is whatever cheap one came bundled with the CPU at MIcrocenter. Not sure how much I trust it going above stock voltages. Is that something that you usually worry about?


These are power hungry chips. And Overclockability varies from chip to chip.

I forgot who said this but,
Quote:


> Cheap Components = Cheap Results












A motherboard limitation has been known though. i.e. lower end motherboards from each make would not produce great OC results.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> \
> 
> Windows update? It pulls that one on me all the time.
> 
> How far can you OC before the motherboard becomes an issue? Mine is whatever cheap one came bundled with the CPU at MIcrocenter. Not sure how much I trust it going above stock voltages. Is that something that you usually worry about?


Yah um, see this thread for info on AM3+ motherboard VRM setups.

For an 8-core Vishera, overclocking heavily on anything less than a 8+2 VRM setup is unadvisable. Someone will have to correct me on this, but I think 6+2 could handle a mild OC on an FX-8350 under load. (Less than 4.5ghz). This is especially important if you plan on regular heavy usage that will load the processor to 100%, such as video encoding or folding. For gaming, it doesn't matter as much as it's generally less stressful on the CPU.

With a 4+1 phase board, and any 8-core FX chip, ANY load on the processor is inherently dangerous, and runs the risk of overloading the voltage circuitry and frying the board + possibly the CPU.

(Unfortunately, neither AMD nor the motherboard manufacturers tell you any of this information before you buy, but I personally think it should be more well known. If you're gonna run an 8 core FX, you need a board better than $100, or there is that risk.)

I'm sure some of the regulars here can probably tell you about 8 core FX chips frying lower end boards. It has to have happened to someone. (Though I can't remember who.)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> I have it cooled with an H60 + push/pull fan configuration. Its also near a breezy window but I had the window shut when I took that measurement.
> 
> However IIRC it crashed a little while after that post. I bumped the voltage up a notch and it ran fine all night, we'll see if it survived the day when I get home later.


Next time you run the stress test (Prime95/IBT/whatever you are using), open CPU-Z and look at the CPU frequency. Because, unless your window breeze comes from the north pole, i can't see how at full load at 4.2Ghz you can have 37C with a H60. I mean, the H60 is quite weak for a water cooler. So, if you get 37C at full load and 4.2Ghz, it is more likely that your CPU is throttled down to 1.4Ghz every 2 seconds.


----------



## tessK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Next time you run the stress test (Prime95/IBT/whatever you are using), open CPU-Z and look at the CPU frequency. Because, unless your window breeze comes from the north pole, i can't see how at full load at 4.2Ghz you can have 37C with a H60. I mean, the H60 is quite weak for a water cooler. So, if you get 37C at full load and 4.2Ghz, it is more likely that your CPU is throttled down to 1.4Ghz every 2 seconds.


I got home and the computer was still running fine. Here is a screenshot from just a few minutes ago.

Ironically, it froze up as I was about to post this message.

I just bumped it up one more level on the voltage, now its at 1.3500V, 4.2GHz. Can't say I really see much performance difference, though, maybe because I'm running this Windows installation off an old HDD I salvaged. Lots of lag when loading programs. Have not run it at load yet on this setting. This will be my 5th attempt at keeping it stable at this speed, seems like every time it lasts a while at full load then freezes up.

However, when I was in the UEFI adjusting the voltage, I noticed that it read my CPU temp as 43C, and mobo temp as 34C. Maybe something needs to be calibrated in Windows? CoreTemp, CPUID HWMonitor, and AMD Overdrive all give the same readings.

I did not see any evidence of throttling. A while back I did see the speeds dropping to 1.4GHz sporadically but I disabled some of the auto-speed adjustment features in the UEFI and that stopped.

My motherboard is the ASrock 970 Extreme3, looks like a 4+1 phase count... I guess thats not to great?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> 
> I got home and the computer was still running fine. Here is a screenshot from just a few minutes ago.
> 
> Ironically, it froze up as I was about to post this message.
> 
> I just bumped it up one more level on the voltage, now its at 1.3500V, 4.2GHz. Can't say I really see much performance difference, though, maybe because I'm running this Windows installation off an old HDD I salvaged. Lots of lag when loading programs. Have not run it at load yet on this setting. This will be my 5th attempt at keeping it stable at this speed, seems like every time it lasts a while at full load then freezes up.
> 
> However, when I was in the UEFI adjusting the voltage, I noticed that it read my CPU temp as 43C, and mobo temp as 34C. Maybe something needs to be calibrated in Windows? CoreTemp, CPUID HWMonitor, and AMD Overdrive all give the same readings.
> 
> I did not see any evidence of throttling. A while back I did see the speeds dropping to 1.4GHz sporadically but I disabled some of the auto-speed adjustment features in the UEFI and that stopped.
> 
> My motherboard is the ASrock 970 Extreme3, looks like a 4+1 phase count... I guess thats not to great?


Ah! You meant core temp, not CPU temp! This explains everything. Your CPU temp is 57C, your core at 37-39C. Now it all makes sense. You have the R2.0, which is a bit more "reinforced" compared to R1.0, but yeah, don't overdo it. Dont go for max overclock.

I have the R1.0 and CPU temp goes to 64C with Prime95 at 4Ghz (i also have the R2.0, but not using it). But i have a medium aircooler and mine needs 1.256v to hit 4Ghz.

My general rule with Asrocks is "don't exceed 60C CPU temp". Exactly because they are 4+1 phase and not very strong in that either. If you noticed, Asrock for your board (mine even more) has added asterisk for 83xx saying "for use with this CPU please install top-down cooler" (so that it can cool VRM and avoid failures).


----------



## tessK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah! You meant core temp, not CPU temp! This explains everything. Your CPU temp is 57C, your core at 37-39C. Now it all makes sense. You have the R2.0, which is a bit more "reinforced" compared to R1.0, but yeah, don't overdo it. Dont go for max overclock.
> 
> I have the R1.0 and CPU temp goes to 64C with Prime95 at 4Ghz (i also have the R2.0, but not using it). But i have a medium aircooler and mine needs 1.256v to hit 4Ghz.
> 
> My general rule with Asrocks is "don't exceed 60C CPU temp". Exactly because they are 4+1 phase and not very strong in that either. If you noticed, Asrock for your board (mine even more) has added asterisk for 83xx saying "for use with this CPU please install top-down cooler" (so that it can cool VRM and avoid failures).


I thought that CPUTIN was the motherboard CPU socket temp, right? I have been reading the CPU#0 from CoreTemp and the Package temperature from HWMonitor as the chip-temperature. Which is the one I'm supposed to be worried about? Both CoreTemp and the AMD Overdrive software implied that I could take the core temp up to 70C. Is the VRM temperature listed somewhere in there too?

I'm not sure if I can do much about getting a fan on the VRM, I've pretty much maxed out my case with fans (rear intake & radiator, top exhaust, side exhaust, front intake).

Maybe there is a reason I keep getting BSOD and freezing at 4.2GHz under load after upping the voltage several times?

Also I keep this machine running full load all day and night with BOINC.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> I thought that CPUTIN was the motherboard CPU socket temp, right? I have been reading the CPU#0 from CoreTemp and the Package temperature from HWMonitor as the chip-temperature. Which is the one I'm supposed to be worried about? Both CoreTemp and the AMD Overdrive software implied that I could take the core temp up to 70C. Is the VRM temperature listed somewhere in there too?
> 
> I'm not sure if I can do much about getting a fan on the VRM, I've pretty much maxed out my case with fans (rear intake & radiator, top exhaust, side exhaust, front intake).
> 
> Maybe there is a reason I keep getting BSOD and freezing at 4.2GHz under load after upping the voltage several times?
> 
> Also I keep this machine running full load all day and night with BOINC.


Yes, the CPUTin is the "socket" or "Cpu Temp" in BIOS. The "package" in HWMonitor is the same as "core temp". AMD only cares about the core temp and in AMD's Overdrive is 70C max core temp. The CPU socket temp, is a concern not for the CPU itself, but rather for the motherboard itself. As you understand, AMD doesn't care if the socket goes to 80C. That's the motherboard's problem and if the motherboard burns, it's not AMD's job to RMA it. So, for the CPU, you have to worry about the core. For the longevity of the motherboard, you have to worry about the socket temperature.

If you are getting BSODs, probably you are not stable. Try to run IBT AVX at Very High for 10 passes and see if you pass.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

If you don't pass, there are 2 cases:

1) You need to up the voltage.
2) The board just can't make it to deliver clean power and you must lower clock and test again.

If the PC is stable, keeping it full load shouldn't be a problem. I also do long video encoding sessions and nothing happens. Simply, despite the "extreme" in the name, there is nothing extreme in these boards. They are not overclocking boards. Run the IBT AVX and see if you pass. If you see negative values (- something), even if it tells you "success, you passed", you are unstable.

Personally, for long full load sessions, i wouldn't keep this motherboard above 4Ghz, for longevity's sake. I actually keep mine at 3.5Ghz stock and undervolted. 3 years going strong now.

*EDIT:*

Here's another good reason to take it easy on this motherboard:
Quote:


> All models combined, here are the 4 models with higher than 5% return rates :
> - 7,05% ASRock 970 Extreme3
> - 6,19% MSI X79A-GD45
> - 6,08% ASRock 990FX Extreme3
> - 6,06% ASRock 970 Pro3
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database/1360#post_22956943


I always say, that you must treat something for what it is. This isn't a motherboard for overclocking, so you shouldn't treat it like one. This is why i only say 4Ghz is "safe", because it's 8350 stock. If you treat something with respect, within its specs, it will treat you back well. If you 're trying to drive like a F1 driver in a 1200c utility car, you will probably end up badly, either you or the car or both. Same thing goes for motherboards. They are sensitive pieces, so you have to treat them accordingly to what they can do. Getting a cheap board, overclocking it to the limit and then running it 24/7 at full load, is never a good idea. I also do that, but i always undervolt and never overclock.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> ok, I started the club if anyone is interested....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *| 5ghz 24/7 club|*


Looks nice








Maybe sometimes i am too proud that club member








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> AVX essentially doubles your FLOPS, works the processor much harder, and will fail much easier if you are unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should see 60+ GFLOPS with AVX in IntelBurnTest using the settings in your screenshot a page or two ago.
> 
> Again, if you're using Windows 7, you need Service Pack 1. You probably also want to disable core parking, as well as get the Windows 7 hotfixes from the original post and install them.


Thanks for info and yes i have windows 7.1. So that core parking can make non stabilty with overclocking?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So odd thing this morning i had left the pc on overnight downloading a few files when i awoke at 6 am it had restarted... no errors in the eventlog for a shutdown or a restart BUT i did have errors for usb device which i was thinking might be my phone BUT it was showing on two different ports not one so ive reinstalled the usb 3.0 drivers..a usb driver wouldnt cause a restart right even if it crashed... im showing about 10 errors from the usb devices dating back a couple of months since my last install but they are very random.. i also have the 1010 errors as well but they dont show info that points to anything at least not that i can see...any suggestions are welcomed it was odd to wake up to i was expecting full downloaded files instead i found the windows welcome screen with half downloaded files :0
> 
> 
> 
> Power Outage?
> Scheduled Windows Update
> Set Power Management to High Performance Mode?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> \
> 
> Windows update? It pulls that one on me all the time.
> 
> How far can you OC before the motherboard becomes an issue? Mine is whatever cheap one came bundled with the CPU at MIcrocenter. Not sure how much I trust it going above stock voltages. Is that something that you usually worry about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are power hungry chips. And Overclockability varies from chip to chip.
> 
> I forgot who said this but,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap Components = Cheap Results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A motherboard limitation has been known though. i.e. lower end motherboards from each make would not produce great OC results.
Click to expand...

FlailScHLAMP was the one who said:

Quote:


> Budget Items get Budget results


BTW


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Here's another good reason to take it easy on this motherboard:
> I always say, that you must treat something for what it is. This isn't a motherboard for overclocking, so you shouldn't treat it like one. This is why i only say 4Ghz is "safe", because it's 8350 stock. If you treat something with respect, within its specs, it will treat you back well. If you 're trying to drive like a F1 driver in a 1200c utility car, you will probably end up badly, either you or the car or both. Same thing goes for motherboards. They are sensitive pieces, so you have to treat them accordingly to what they can do. Getting a cheap board, overclocking it to the limit and then running it 24/7 at full load, is never a good idea. I also do that, but i always undervolt and never overclock.


I wholeheartedly agree! I once had a MSI 970A-G45 that I tried to overclock an 8150 on... it actually did quite well.... till it burnt... managed to get 5ghz "turbo" and 4.5 base to run... never tested it though as I knew the board wouldn't hold up.... well one day I forgot to downclock after playing around with some random attempt.... and it came on automatically at night... and burnt lol... oh well... took my cpu with it... that's when I went and got my saberkitty... no problems since...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sometimes i am too proud that club member


Thanks







Hope to see you in the list soon


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Here's another good reason to take it easy on this motherboard:
> I always say, that you must treat something for what it is. This isn't a motherboard for overclocking, so you shouldn't treat it like one. This is why i only say 4Ghz is "safe", because it's 8350 stock. If you treat something with respect, within its specs, it will treat you back well. If you 're trying to drive like a F1 driver in a 1200c utility car, you will probably end up badly, either you or the car or both. Same thing goes for motherboards. They are sensitive pieces, so you have to treat them accordingly to what they can do. Getting a cheap board, overclocking it to the limit and then running it 24/7 at full load, is never a good idea. I also do that, but i always undervolt and never overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree! I once had a *MSI 970A-G45* that I tried to overclock an 8150 on... it actually did quite well.... till it burnt... managed to get 5ghz "turbo" and 4.5 base to run... never tested it though as I knew the board wouldn't hold up.... well one day I forgot to downclock after playing around with some random attempt.... and it came on automatically at night... and burnt lol... oh well... took my cpu with it... that's when I went and got my saberkitty... no problems since...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sometimes i am too proud that club member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you in the list soon
Click to expand...

I have a G43 sitting behind me that i've never booted up









never had a reason to actually, looks like i might have a CVF-Z on the way so this board will become my dedicated benching board for my AM3 chips


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a G43 sitting behind me that i've never booted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a reason to actually, looks like i might have a CVF-Z on the way so this board will become my dedicated benching board for my AM3 chips


sounds like fun... I have ideas in my head of getting a phase change cooler here and a CVF-Z for play time... but I don't see that kind of cash in my future lol..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a G43 sitting behind me that i've never booted up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a reason to actually, looks like i might have a CVF-Z on the way so this board will become my dedicated benching board for my AM3 chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like fun... I have ideas in my head of getting a phase change cooler here and a CVF-Z for play time... but I don't see that kind of cash in my future lol..
Click to expand...

Oh man, Phase change would be nice but i don't have the cash to splash out on that, I'm actually getting some gear given to me so i'm going to do a new build and transfer a few parts from this one over but most of it will become something for me to play around with ( i have a few AM3+ chips to mess about with







)


----------



## Undervolter

Here'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree! I once had a MSI 970A-G45 that I tried to overclock an 8150 on... it actually did quite well.... till it burnt... managed to get 5ghz "turbo" and 4.5 base to run... never tested it though as I knew the board wouldn't hold up.... well one day I forgot to downclock after playing around with some random attempt.... and it came on automatically at night... and burnt lol... oh well... took my cpu with it... that's when I went and got my saberkitty... no problems since...


Well, there is a reason why the Sabertooth costs twice the 970 extreme3... Unfortunately, the 970extreme3 was launched together with Bulldozer launch and users were over-optimistic about it. If you visit many european enthusiast fora, it was no1 recommendation for someone who wanted "budget motherboard to game on". Users would say "it's a fine board, i am at 4.4Ghz, i am at 4.5", "it's 4+1 but good quality". The same people, if you visit the same fora today, recommend to stay away from it, because in the meantime, they 've learnt more about FX and power demands... But, it was selling a LOT. It was the best bang for buck 970 motherboard, packed with features. Here in some online shops that show realtime availability in numbers, you could see their numbers decline by double digits in a few days. It was like "assault on 970extreme3". Even in the US, i remember it had 4 out of 5 stars in Newegg and "user's choice award" or whatever they call it. Heck, i bought 4 of R1.0 and 1 of R2.0.

Today, things are different, for a less than 10 euros difference, you can get the Gigabyte 970 UD3P, but back then, it was the "go to motherboard" for lots of people. And frankly, for a non gamer and even more, for an undervolter, it's a fine motherboard. But, you know how it is. Just because you can push something to the limit and extract an 4.4Ghz clock, doesn't mean it's GOOD for it, when it wasn't made for such stress. It's like "let's see if this board can live to the edge of its capacity". Yes, it can live, the question is, for how long. Most smokers, won't have lung cancer in their lives. Only a 15-20% will. But this is a meagre consolation to those that will have it. The same goes for motherboards. "But my friend Joe is at 4.4Ghz with no problem". Yeah, but you can be in the unlucky minority, that will have mobo blow up and if it's MSI you have even bigger chances it will take the CPU out with it when it does. This Asrock model had 7% failure rate. Great, more likely than not, you will not have failure (93%). But if you do, it will be a meagre consolation. And another reason of failure, is that people buy these ASrock/MSI cheap boards or some even cheaper 3 phase boards and listen to others "70C is the limit on the core" and go on and crank it all the way, socket is boiling. A human being gets 3rd degree burn after a few seconds at 60C, what makes you think your cheap motherboard with thin PCB is enjoying running 24/7 at over 60C at the socket and hence probably around 100C at the mosfets? And if the mobo dies, ok, not so big. But if it decides to take in the grave some other components that sit on it, then it's more of a big deal.

One must not buy according to what the Joe next door says, but after evaluating his needs and fork the cash for an adeguate component that fits said needs. Especially when it comes down to motherboards and power supplies, as both these can take out a variety of other components. There is nothing wrong with going cheap, if you don't need something powerful. But if you go cheap, don't try pushing to the limits.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Power Outage?
> Scheduled Windows Update
> Set Power Management to High Performance Mode?


no clocks or devices were reset....I have windows updates to manual install....and always always always hpm with no power saving anything I don't even have screen saver enabled lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> no clocks or devices were reset....I have windows updates to manual install....and always always always hpm with no power saving anything I don't even have screen saver enabled lol


Weird









Might be time to test the system again..

Our file server/domain controller also turned itself off unknowingly yesterday. No logs on eventlog either..


----------



## StrongForce

my once "stable temps" aren't good enough, I don't get it I cleaned my NH d14 not that long ago .. all my fans are working, with 25 ambiant, even with case open, now it overheats...this pisses me off


----------



## Mike The Owl

Today I did something I hadn't done in a long time, I set everything back to stock speeds.

I wanted to see the difference between stock and overclocked so I could judge the benefits made .


This is with everything stock. 4.0 and card at stock.


And that is with a 5.1 overclock and my R9 270x at 1225/1600.

So my overclocks upped my OpenGL from 82.80 fps to 106.76 fps and my CPU score from 628 cb to 805 cb. That's a good result even for me.


----------



## StrongForce

Woops forgot what I said, my temps were only stable in games not in stress test lol







forgot about that plus i reduced some of the Digi+ settings and it still works perfect

Also about cinebench yea, try with the CPU benchmark, with mine at 4.7 I was only 100 points away from teh 4.4ghz 4770k in mutlithreaded, not bad







I believe single threaded 110 is my best score


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be time to test the system again..
> 
> Our file server/domain controller also turned itself off unknowingly yesterday. No logs on eventlog either..


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Today I did something I hadn't done in a long time, I set everything back to stock speeds.
> 
> I wanted to see the difference between stock and overclocked so I could judge the benefits made .
> 
> 
> This is with everything stock. 4.0 and card at stock.
> 
> 
> And that is with a 5.1 overclock and my R9 270x at 1225/1600.
> 
> So my overclocks upped my OpenGL from 82.80 fps to 106.76 fps and my CPU score from 628 cb to 805 cb. That's a good result even for me.


Here's my current clock:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Woops forgot what I said, my temps were only stable in games not in stress test lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about that plus i reduced some of the Digi+ settings and it still works perfect
> 
> Also about cinebench yea, try with the CPU benchmark, with mine at 4.7 I was only 100 points away from teh 4.4ghz 4770k in mutlithreaded, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe single threaded 110 is my best score


What are you saying?
Did you even test your overclock with stress testing?
Because if you say what I think you say, that your temps are too high with your current clock, then you need to lower it somewhat to test for stability I guess.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> Here's my current clock:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying?
> Did you even test your overclock with stress testing?
> Because if you say what I think you say, that your temps are too high with your current clock, then you need to lower it somewhat to test for stability I guess.


Well my OC is stable I tested, not with the current Digi+ settings but I'm not too worryed about that, what worrys me is temps, reached 78 on the core when doing a prime95 earler ugh, now with my case closed in BF4 it just reach 70.5 with all the money spent on extra fans I feel kinda disapointed







maybe it's just time to change case..I need a 3x 14 on top one, what are the best case for temps (and I guess space too an eventual custom loop in the future would be sweet) guys ? the phanteks enthoo pro feels pretty tempting for the price.. then I'll just need to buy 2 high pressure fans for the top as i already got one, I suppose noctua's are still best









Also what about socket temps for the cases you recommend, because I know with this one I had to put a fan in the backside, is there any of the good ones that cool the backside well too ??

Oh and of course the Corsair 760t feels pretty damn tempting too mmh..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Today I did something I hadn't done in a long time, I set everything back to stock speeds.
> 
> I wanted to see the difference between stock and overclocked so I could judge the benefits made .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with everything stock. 4.0 and card at stock.
> 
> 
> And that is with a 5.1 overclock and my R9 270x at 1225/1600.
> 
> 
> 
> So my overclocks upped my OpenGL from 82.80 fps to 106.76 fps and my CPU score from 628 cb to 805 cb. That's a good result even for me.


you're about same as me, cant show u yet as i just lost all my bios settings


















wheres @hurricane28

not blown his boards i hope


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you're about same as me, cant show u yet as i just lost all my bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres @hurricane28
> 
> not blown his boards i hope


Not heard from him for a few days, and its amazing that I'm around your scores as you were the one who got me started. Thanks for that


----------



## tessK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, the CPUTin is the "socket" or "Cpu Temp" in BIOS. The "package" in HWMonitor is the same as "core temp". AMD only cares about the core temp and in AMD's Overdrive is 70C max core temp. The CPU socket temp, is a concern not for the CPU itself, but rather for the motherboard itself. As you understand, AMD doesn't care if the socket goes to 80C. That's the motherboard's problem and if the motherboard burns, it's not AMD's job to RMA it. So, for the CPU, you have to worry about the core. For the longevity of the motherboard, you have to worry about the socket temperature.
> 
> If you are getting BSODs, probably you are not stable. Try to run IBT AVX at Very High for 10 passes and see if you pass.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> If you don't pass, there are 2 cases:
> 
> 1) You need to up the voltage.
> 2) The board just can't make it to deliver clean power and you must lower clock and test again.
> 
> If the PC is stable, keeping it full load shouldn't be a problem. I also do long video encoding sessions and nothing happens. Simply, despite the "extreme" in the name, there is nothing extreme in these boards. They are not overclocking boards. Run the IBT AVX and see if you pass. If you see negative values (- something), even if it tells you "success, you passed", you are unstable.
> 
> Personally, for long full load sessions, i wouldn't keep this motherboard above 4Ghz, for longevity's sake. I actually keep mine at 3.5Ghz stock and undervolted. 3 years going strong now.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Here's another good reason to take it easy on this motherboard:
> I always say, that you must treat something for what it is. This isn't a motherboard for overclocking, so you shouldn't treat it like one. This is why i only say 4Ghz is "safe", because it's 8350 stock. If you treat something with respect, within its specs, it will treat you back well. If you 're trying to drive like a F1 driver in a 1200c utility car, you will probably end up badly, either you or the car or both. Same thing goes for motherboards. They are sensitive pieces, so you have to treat them accordingly to what they can do. Getting a cheap board, overclocking it to the limit and then running it 24/7 at full load, is never a good idea. I also do that, but i always undervolt and never overclock.


So is this good?

Capture10.PNG 57k .PNG file


Capture9.PNG 835k .PNG file


I did not design this computer with overclocking in mind. I built it to run BOINC all day, and just recently actually started using it for other purposes. I started out undervolting it to reduce heat, then decided to see what else it can do. I think I am happy with knowing that I can get a stable 4.2GHz at decent temperatures. I will probably drop it back down to run BOINC 24/7.

So, tell me if I have this right:
Core temp for the 8320 should stay below 70C, but motherboard socket temp (CPUTIN) shouldn't get above 60C (?)

I installed Win7 fresh just to test this stuff out, it will be running under Linux again once I find the settings that work best. But I did not install any Service Packs or updates for this WIndows installation, will that affect anything in regards to finding stable settings?

What is the stock voltage for the 8350? I had to set my 8320 to 1.3500V to get it to be stable at 4.2GHz, would it be reasonable to assume that this is probably a reason why this individual chip was binned as an 8320 over an 8350?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> So is this good?
> 
> Capture10.PNG 57k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Capture9.PNG 835k .PNG file
> 
> 
> I did not design this computer with overclocking in mind. I built it to run BOINC all day, and just recently actually started using it for other purposes. I started out undervolting it to reduce heat, then decided to see what else it can do. I think I am happy with knowing that I can get a stable 4.2GHz at decent temperatures. I will probably drop it back down to run BOINC 24/7.
> 
> So, tell me if I have this right:
> Core temp for the 8320 should stay below 70C, but motherboard socket temp (CPUTIN) shouldn't get above 60C (?)
> 
> I installed Win7 fresh just to test this stuff out, it will be running under Linux again once I find the settings that work best. But I did not install any Service Packs or updates for this WIndows installation, will that affect anything in regards to finding stable settings?
> 
> What is the stock voltage for the 8350? I had to set my 8320 to 1.3500V to get it to be stable at 4.2GHz, would it be reasonable to assume that this is probably a reason why this individual chip was binned as an 8320 over an 8350?


You passed IBT just fine! So, since you complain about freezes, i 'd look more into the RAM issue. Maybe run Memtest. That's a LOT of RAM you got there and i am not sure how good memory compatibility this motherboard has with so much RAM. Core temp is 70C max, CPU socket temp isn't a set one. There isn't a universal "max socket temperature". Personally i like avoiding anything above 60C, but i am very conservative, being undervolter. I 'd say 65C is the top i could swallow, but not for 24/7. At some point, when you overclock, you have to take your own decisions about how much risk you want to take...

There isn't just 1 stock voltage for a chip. They vary a lot. Usually they go from 1.30v to 1.37v. You can see what's yours in the BIOS, after you disable turbocore. What you see in the manual settings, will be the stock vcore. My 8320 came with stock vcore 1.325v.

For IBT AVX to work properly, you need at least SP1 in Win7. In fact, your gigaflops are low, because AVX wasn't used. Also, you need to install the Microsoft hotfix for Bulldozer that regards the task scheduler. It does improve performance.

EDIT: This one is the task scheduler:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594

Many people also install the core parking disabler:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060

(i don't, as i 've found no performance difference, but to each his own).

These don't come with normal Windows update.


----------



## DigDeep

You can download IBT AVX from my signature


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> You can download IBT AVX from my signature


I gave him the link to IBT AVX, but he apparently runs Win7 without SP1, so it didn't activate the AVX part.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well my OC is stable I tested, not with the current Digi+ settings but I'm not too worryed about that, what worrys me is temps, reached 78 on the core when doing a prime95 earler ugh, now with my case closed in BF4 it just reach 70.5 with all the money spent on extra fans I feel kinda disapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's just time to change case..I need a 3x 14 on top one, what are the best case for temps (and I guess space too an eventual custom loop in the future would be sweet) guys ? the phanteks enthoo pro feels pretty tempting for the price.. then I'll just need to buy 2 high pressure fans for the top as i already got one, I suppose noctua's are still best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what about socket temps for the cases you recommend, because I know with this one I had to put a fan in the backside, is there any of the good ones that cool the backside well too ??
> 
> Oh and of course the Corsair 760t feels pretty damn tempting too mmh..


There are plenty of cases you can consider.
It all comes down to personal taste I guess...
And of course how much you want to pay.

Your case isn't stated correctly in your rig builder.
I take it you have the CM 690 II?

My previous case was the CM 690, first edition. And upgraded to a Corsair 650D a few years ago. Very happy with it, although I sacrificed a side intake fan for the window.

What is your budget and needs?
Corsair 750D is a nice case. A full tower from Fractal is also a good option IMO. Corsair Carbide Air seems to do very well also.
Silverstone if you have some more money...

There are really too many options, to give you some good advice we need more info.


----------



## Johan45

Yes it all comes down to taste if I were building one right now it would likely be in this case. Enough room for 3x120 and 2x120 rad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108127&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Computer+Cases-_-N82E16811108127&gclid=CjwKEAjw2f2hBRCdg76qqNXfkCsSJABYAycPY38iMRmETm99gTstJqvBYgauL55VaeR4gLSkGDHm1hoCh_vw_wcB


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wheres @hurricane28
> 
> not blown his boards i hope


I am ere fella, missed me?









and actually i did burn/blew up my board..

I got my money back from the retail store like i said before and bought an Asus Sabertooth R2.0..
Yes i know how it sounds but it seems that its the only motherboard with a decent price that can actually handle the power draw of the FX-8350.

Long story short, my PSU died and the 8-pin CPU pin was melted on the board and on the PSU, i could not even pull it off the socket of the PSU.

I was getting weird things like, boot issues, PC that powered off for no apparent reason, weird benchmark readings etc. etc.

I had a hard time RMA my PSU and i had to buy another in order to even keep using my PC because the store i bought it from was giving me a hard time and had my PSU for over 4 days and there was nothing happening at all..

So i bought an Coolermaster V850 (i was reading reviews about it and they were very promising since they are made by Seasonic and basically made on the same platform as my X-850 only it costs 9 euro's less)

I got my Seasonic PSU back from the store because they have troubles with RMA so i said send it back and i will contact Seasonic about it.

Here some pictures:


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes it all comes down to taste if I were building one right now it would likely be in this case. Enough room for 3x120 and 2x120 rad http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108127&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Computer+Cases-_-N82E16811108127&gclid=CjwKEAjw2f2hBRCdg76qqNXfkCsSJABYAycPY38iMRmETm99gTstJqvBYgauL55VaeR4gLSkGDHm1hoCh_vw_wcB


True on that.

Speaking on taste. My taste wants to run away from the case you posted.








No offense. Sure looks nice for the price being but I really don't like the look of it.

If I were to buy now and don't mind the cash. I will probably go with this one. Had my eye on it for some time now.
http://www.highflow.nl/behuizingen/mountain-mods/mountain-mods-pinnacle-24-cyo-mirror-black-with-big-window-panel.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am ere fella, missed me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and actually i did burn/blew up my board..
> 
> I got my money back from the retail store like i said before and bought an Asus Sabertooth R2.0..
> Yes i know how it sounds but it seems that its the only motherboard with a decent price that can actually handle the power draw of the FX-8350.
> 
> Long story short, my PSU died and the 8-pin CPU pin was melted on the board and on the PSU, i could not even pull it off the socket of the PSU.
> 
> I was getting weird things like, boot issues, PC that powered off for no apparent reason, weird benchmark readings etc. etc.
> 
> I had a hard time RMA my PSU and i had to buy another in order to even keep using my PC because the store i bought it from was giving me a hard time and had my PSU *for over 4 days* and there was nothing happening at all..
> 
> So i bought an Coolermaster V850 (i was reading reviews about it and they were very promising since they are made by Seasonic and basically made on the same platform as my X-850 only it costs 9 euro's less)
> 
> I got my Seasonic PSU back from the store because they have troubles with RMA so i said send it back and i will contact Seasonic about it.
> 
> Here some pictures:


Sorry to hear that bro.
But **** happens.

And for OVER 4 days? Rofl
You find that long?









I've waited for repairs for weeks sometimes.

And congrats on deciding to stay with the Kitty after all.
It's just a bit funny how you hated on it....
By no means it's the only board that can handle the 83x0 chips for a decent price.
Now you have to deal with the crappy EC sensors. Which you seem to hate so bad.
Give aida64 a try btw. The sensors work nicely on that for me.


----------



## Johan45

Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html


----------



## sdlvx

To be honest, I hit voltage wall before I hit temperature wall with my FX 8350 on Raystorm 360 kit. I don't think you need anything overly extravagent for just a single Vishera chip. The new ones would probably clock extremely well at 1.55v under sufficient water.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> True on that.
> 
> Speaking on taste. My taste wants to run away from the case you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense. Sure looks nice for the price being but I really don't like the look of it.
> 
> If I were to buy now and don't mind the cash. I will probably go with this one. Had my eye on it for some time now.
> http://www.highflow.nl/behuizingen/mountain-mods/mountain-mods-pinnacle-24-cyo-mirror-black-with-big-window-panel.html
> Sorry to hear that bro.
> But **** happens.
> 
> And for OVER 4 days? Rofl
> You find that long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've waited for repairs for weeks sometimes.
> 
> And congrats on deciding to stay with the Kitty after all.
> It's just a bit funny how you hated on it....
> By no means it's the only board that can handle the 83x0 chips for a decent price.
> Now you have to deal with the crappy EC sensors. Which you seem to hate so bad.
> Give aida64 a try btw. The sensors work nicely on that for me.


Thnx man, and yeah, stuff breaks over time. I am glad that the store i bought the Gigabyte send me my money back so i could get myself another board and actually save 3 euro's







lol

There is actually more to it than only the 4 days but thats a long story and i am not going to bore everyone with it on here if you don't mind.

haha yeah i hear you on that one man but like i said before and i stick with my previous statement, this board is an OUTSTANDING overclocker and everything works just so nice compare to the crappy Gigabyte UIFI bios and settings. The Kitty is for 100% an better board.

I have had no issues with the EC sensors yet so i can conclude that the PSU was the issue all a long and i was blaming the board for it because i had similar problems like other people had with EC sensor.

I stick with AIDA64 since i have no issues in games, i have to test it in benches tho.

I did not even had to reinstall my Windows







all i did was an repair and i could boot, so that was a plus point after all


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> There are plenty of cases you can consider.
> It all comes down to personal taste I guess...
> And of course how much you want to pay.
> 
> Your case isn't stated correctly in your rig builder.
> I take it you have the CM 690 II?
> 
> My previous case was the CM 690, first edition. And upgraded to a Corsair 650D a few years ago. Very happy with it, although I sacrificed a side intake fan for the window.
> 
> What is your budget and needs?
> Corsair 750D is a nice case. A full tower from Fractal is also a good option IMO. Corsair Carbide Air seems to do very well also.
> Silverstone if you have some more money...
> 
> There are really too many options, to give you some good advice we need more info.


yea CM 690 II , I don't have budget yet but I'd say 150$ more or less, to be honest I feel even sad to upgrade because this case isn't that bad (also it's a gift from my dad







). I just need it for better cooling, and yea I got a job but probably won't start working until december so, by then I'll probably make my choice, might even make a thread see if I can get different opinions on the 760T and the Phanteks Enthoo Pro.. I know some people are crazy (not in a bad way) and have many different cases so would be nice if someone had them both and tell me his favorite, I like the 760T look better.. for sure, but the Enthoo seem like it could fit more stuff.

One thing I have to note though when I built a PC for a friend he wanted a huge case we got a corsair can't remember which one, but full tower is awesome and such a pleasure to work on, in mid tower you don't have space to do anything, say plug a Sata cable or something is such a pain, in the full tower it feels like the case is empty so much it's big, gotta love that lol.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html


Yeah, I know that box.
Personally I prefer the tower style.

Really a quad on top and a triple in the front should be enough. If not plenty.
If not... there are Always rad boxes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, and yeah, stuff breaks over time. I am glad that the store i bought the Gigabyte send me my money back so i could get myself another board and actually save 3 euro's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> There is actually more to it than only the 4 days but thats a long story and i am not going to bore everyone with it on here if you don't mind.
> 
> haha yeah i hear you on that one man but like i said before and i stick with my previous statement, this board is an OUTSTANDING overclocker and everything works just so nice compare to the crappy Gigabyte UIFI bios and settings. The Kitty is for 100% an better board.
> 
> I have had no issues with the EC sensors yet so i can conclude that the PSU was the issue all a long and i was blaming the board for it because i had similar problems like other people had with EC sensor.
> 
> I stick with AIDA64 since i have no issues in games, i have to test it in benches tho.
> 
> I did not even had to reinstall my Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i did was an repair and i could boot, so that was a plus point after all


I don't think you can take that conclusion already. And I won't take it from you either.
Won't be the first time you say something and then come complaining die-hard a few days later.
Doubt that the problems were all to blame on the psu.

And I agree. Kitty is a very solid board.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html


that looks like something fresh outta Doc Browns work shop....

must tell Marty not to touch the amplifier!!!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like something fresh outta Doc Browns work shop....
> 
> must tell Marty not to touch the amplifier!!!!
Click to expand...

Or the flux capacitor.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like something fresh outta Doc Browns work shop....
> 
> must tell Marty not to touch the amplifier!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the flux capacitor.
Click to expand...

it works well


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html
> 
> 
> 
> that looks like something fresh outta Doc Browns work shop....
> 
> must tell Marty not to touch the amplifier!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the flux capacitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it works well
Click to expand...

It took me a sec but I figured it out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah, I know that box.
> Personally I prefer the tower style.
> 
> Really a quad on top and a triple in the front should be enough. If not plenty.
> If not... there are Always rad boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can take that conclusion already. And I won't take it from you either.
> Won't be the first time you say something and then come complaining die-hard a few days later.
> Doubt that the problems were all to blame on the psu.
> 
> And I agree. Kitty is a very solid board.


What are you talking about dude? Well its kinda strange that 2 boards died and the connector was melted on one of them don't you think? Its also kinda strange that i had similar problems with the Sabertooth before.

Maybe its not ALL related to PSU and the gigabyte boards were just faulty but one thing is for sure and that is that my PSU is broken because it doesn't turn on anymore.

It doesn't matter anymore because i have new PSU, Motherboard, and GPU and the CPU is almost new as well. Only thing that is not new is the ram but i tested that and no problems.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Definitely in the list of mods to do.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So odd thing this morning i had left the pc on overnight downloading a few files when i awoke at 6 am it had restarted... no errors in the eventlog for a shutdown or a restart BUT i did have errors for usb device which i was thinking might be my phone BUT it was showing on two different ports not one so ive reinstalled the usb 3.0 drivers..a usb driver wouldnt cause a restart right even if it crashed... im showing about 10 errors from the usb devices dating back a couple of months since my last install but they are very random.. i also have the 1010 errors as well but they dont show info that points to anything at least not that i can see...any suggestions are welcomed it was odd to wake up to i was expecting full downloaded files instead i found the windows welcome screen with half downloaded files :0
> 
> 
> 
> Power Outage?
> 
> Scheduled Windows Update
> 
> Set Power Management to High Performance Mode?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tessK*
> 
> \
> 
> Windows update? It pulls that one on me all the time.
> 
> How far can you OC before the motherboard becomes an issue? Mine is whatever cheap one came bundled with the CPU at MIcrocenter. Not sure how much I trust it going above stock voltages. Is that something that you usually worry about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are power hungry chips. And Overclockability varies from chip to chip.
> 
> I forgot who said this but,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap Components = Cheap Results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A motherboard limitation has been known though. i.e. lower end motherboards from each make would not produce great OC results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FlailScHLAMP was the one who said:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Budget Items get Budget results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW
Click to expand...

hehehe i remember that rant


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am ere fella, missed me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and actually i did burn/blew up my board..
> 
> I got my money back from the retail store like i said before and bought an Asus Sabertooth R2.0..
> Yes i know how it sounds but it seems that its the only motherboard with a decent price that can actually handle the power draw of the FX-8350.
> 
> Long story short, my PSU died and the 8-pin CPU pin was melted on the board and on the PSU, i could not even pull it off the socket of the PSU.
> 
> I was getting weird things like, boot issues, PC that powered off for no apparent reason, weird benchmark readings etc. etc.
> 
> I had a hard time RMA my PSU and i had to buy another in order to even keep using my PC because the store i bought it from was giving me a hard time and had my PSU for over 4 days and there was nothing happening at all..
> 
> So i bought an Coolermaster V850 (i was reading reviews about it and they were very promising since they are made by Seasonic and basically made on the same platform as my X-850 only it costs 9 euro's less)
> 
> I got my Seasonic PSU back from the store because they have troubles with RMA so i said send it back and i will contact Seasonic about it.
> 
> Here some pictures:


your 8 pin just really wanted to be a six pin... all its life that's what it aspired to be lol welcome back to the performance side of the fence lol...I think someone mentioned power supply before when you were having trouble with the first board


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> your 8 pin just really wanted to be a six pin... all its life that's what it aspired to be lol welcome back to the performance side of the fence lol...I think someone mentioned power supply before when you were having trouble with the first board


Sharp memory


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> your 8 pin just really wanted to be a six pin... all its life that's what it aspired to be lol welcome back to the performance side of the fence lol...I think someone mentioned power supply before when you were having trouble with the first board


lol yeah i guess so, i still don't know what caused the cable to melt but i think its because the cable was faulty out of factory and after a couple of months it begins to show degradation and finally melt or simply stops working or something.

It can also be that the 8-pin CPU socket on the motherboard is too close to the VRM and since i overclocked pretty high and practically only touched the heat sinks to be sure they were not getting too hot, it could be that the cable was melted to the motherboard but than again, its stuck on the PSU as well so to me the first thing is the most logical to me.

Very sharp memory indeed, now you mention it i remember too that someone said something about the PSU, but i was stubborn and since Seasonic is the best power supply you can buy, i didn't thought about it until i actually did.

Now i have an even better one than before and still i have to RMA my broken Seasonic x-850. I emailed Seasonic about it and i expect an answer pretty soon.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> your 8 pin just really wanted to be a six pin... all its life that's what it aspired to be lol welcome back to the performance side of the fence lol...I think someone mentioned power supply before when you were having trouble with the first board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah i guess so, i still don't know what caused the cable to melt but i think its because the cable was faulty out of factory and after a couple of months it begins to show degradation and finally melt or simply stops working or something.
> 
> It can also be that the 8-pin CPU socket on the motherboard is too close to the VRM and since i overclocked pretty high and practically only touched the heat sinks to be sure they were not getting too hot, it could be that the cable was melted to the motherboard but than again, its stuck on the PSU as well so to me the first thing is the most logical to me.
> 
> Very sharp memory indeed, now you mention it i remember too that someone said something about the PSU, but i was stubborn and since Seasonic is the best power supply you can buy, i didn't thought about it until i actually did.
> 
> Now i have an even better one than before and still i have to RMA my broken Seasonic x-850. I emailed Seasonic about it and i expect an answer pretty soon.
Click to expand...

It's important to note that not all the pin outs are the same from one modular psu to the next, even of the same brand. That cable looks different than the X series psu's that I have. Are you sure it's the correct one for that PSU?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's important to note that not all the pin outs are the same from one modular psu to the next, even of the same brand. That cable looks different than the X series psu's that I have. Are you sure it's the correct one for that PSU?


I am not sure what you mean but i use the cable that comes with the Seasonic X-850 that is for the CPU header on the motherboard. Its actually on the connector itself that one side is for the CPU and the other is for PSU, so little can go wrong if you ask me since its an single 12v rail and as long as it fits you can plug anything in it.

I did the same with my Coolermaster V850. Of course i used the standard cables that comes included with the power supply, i do want to note that the CM cables look the same but they are much more flexible than the Seasonic ones that makes cable routing A LOT easier.

I do know that even if the cables look the same and the PSU is made by Seasonic, the pin outs are different and you should NEVER put an different cable in the PSU without knowing for sure its going to fit and the pin outs are the same.

I asked this in the Seasonic thread because i wanted to have some nice looking blue cables made by Corsair and my impression was that they would fit because the PSU's are made by Seasonic but its not going to fit and if so, its not wise to do because the pin outs are very different and you can actually burn your PSU or other components or maybe both.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yah um, see this thread for info on AM3+ motherboard VRM setups.
> 
> For an 8-core Vishera, overclocking heavily on anything less than a 8+2 VRM setup is unadvisable. Someone will have to correct me on this, but I think 6+2 could handle a mild OC on an FX-8350 under load. (Less than 4.5ghz). This is especially important if you plan on regular heavy usage that will load the processor to 100%, such as video encoding or folding. For gaming, it doesn't matter as much as it's generally less stressful on the CPU.
> 
> With a 4+1 phase board, and any 8-core FX chip, ANY load on the processor is inherently dangerous, and runs the risk of overloading the voltage circuitry and frying the board + possibly the CPU.
> 
> (Unfortunately, neither AMD nor the motherboard manufacturers tell you any of this information before you buy, but I personally think it should be more well known. If you're gonna run an 8 core FX, you need a board better than $100, or there is that risk.)
> 
> I'm sure some of the regulars here can probably tell you about 8 core FX chips frying lower end boards. It has to have happened to someone. (Though I can't remember who.)


I think the the E Vishera types will work on 4 + 1 but that don't mean it will work overclocked on that board. I have a 8350 currently running in 890FX and the only way available to cool it is a 130 watt air cooler. It should be no surprise it has to be underclocked 10% or it overheats. I personally believe they lie in saying Total Power Dissipation = 125 watts . I think that should normal usage = 125 watts not 100%. I would think 100% = total, but I did'nt get a common core education.

BTW all in one (AIO) water cooling with aluminum rad /copper cpu block lasts about 2 years, if you fold with it. Learned my lesson go all copper or all aluminum.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yah um, see this thread for info on AM3+ motherboard VRM setups.
> 
> For an 8-core Vishera, overclocking heavily on anything less than a 8+2 VRM setup is unadvisable. Someone will have to correct me on this, but I think 6+2 could handle a mild OC on an FX-8350 under load. (Less than 4.5ghz). This is especially important if you plan on regular heavy usage that will load the processor to 100%, such as video encoding or folding. For gaming, it doesn't matter as much as it's generally less stressful on the CPU.
> 
> With a 4+1 phase board, and any 8-core FX chip, ANY load on the processor is inherently dangerous, and runs the risk of overloading the voltage circuitry and frying the board + possibly the CPU.
> 
> (Unfortunately, neither AMD nor the motherboard manufacturers tell you any of this information before you buy, but I personally think it should be more well known. If you're gonna run an 8 core FX, you need a board better than $100, or there is that risk.)
> 
> I'm sure some of the regulars here can probably tell you about 8 core FX chips frying lower end boards. It has to have happened to someone. (Though I can't remember who.)
> 
> 
> 
> I think the the E Vishera types will work on 4 + 1 but that don't mean it will work overclocked on that board. I have a 8350 currently running in 890FX and the only way available to cool it is a 130 watt air cooler. It should be no surprise it has to be underclocked 10% or it overheats. I personally believe they lie in saying Total Power Dissipation = 125 watts . I think that should normal usage = 125 watts not 100%. I would think 100% = total, but I did'nt get a common core education.
> 
> BTW all in one (AIO) water cooling with aluminum rad /copper cpu block lasts about 2 years, if you fold with it. Learned my lesson go all copper or all aluminum.
Click to expand...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power

heat dissipated =/= watts used.

thermal watts not, electrical watts.

I wouldn't trust the 8core Vish-e's on a 4+1 personally. irregardless of what you did to that thing.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power
> 
> heat dissipated =/= watts used.
> 
> thermal watts not, electrical watts.
> 
> I wouldn't trust the 8core Vish-e's on a 4+1 personally. irregardless of what you did to that thing.


This wikipedia aphorism must end at some point, because at the end, most of the input power of a CPU, is lost as heat. So speaking as if there was some abysmal difference, is misleading

1) There is no 1 definition of TDP.
2) Even by Intel's definition, the TDP is very close approximation of what the power draw will be. The following are fron Intel white paper:





Note that even by Intel's definition, the words used are "might consume", slightly more power", "one microsecond".

Now, one can draw whatever conclusions from that. For AMD, things are even less confusing. Of course, this applies at stock.

For the history, kill-a-watt at hand and on the same rig, my FX8320 fully undervolted, consumes EXACTLY the same watts as my 1090T undervolted and my FX6300 undervolted consumes EXACTLY the same as my Athlon 640 undervolted. This "coincidence" says something about the relation TDP-power draw.
*
EDIT 1:*
Where's the "devil in the details" in AMD's definition? In the sentence "for commercially useful applications". Translation: Prime95, which draws 20W more than video encoding, is at the discretion of AMD whether is or isn't "commercially useful application". This is also the complain of say, MSI, that in a reply of a technical support to a user, said "AMD when running stress tests in the FX, draws 140W, exceeding the 125W TDP, this is why our motherboard throttles". "Not our fault, AMD is cheating on the TDP".

*EDIT 2*. Here it is:
Quote:


> Here's an email from MSI:
> 
> Quote:
> Hi Dan,
> 
> According to RD engineers from our HQ,
> 
> 1. AMD has claimed that the FX-8350 to be 125W. However, during our internal testing, when the usage of CPU reaches 100% through Prime 95 for a while, the power consumption can exceed 125W and reaches 140W. With such condition on the 970A-G46, the high amount of power draw also causes the MOSFET to exceed its spec and will overheat.
> 
> Thus, to prevent such any potential hazard to the MOSFET, 970A-G46's BIOS will trick the processor that its temperature is 225 degrees which will then allow the CPU to throttle. This is aimed to make the system stable in this condition.
> 
> 2. We had tested using 3DMark and it did not cause throttling. Throttling only happens when the loading on a 125W CPU usage is heavy by the use of heavy burn-in tools such as Prime 95/OCCT, and such testing methods are not standard usage scenario or practical.
> 
> Please also keep in mind that this throttling behavior keeps system stable under such heavy-loading condition.
> 
> This is more of AMD's issue on the FX-8350 because the TDP was rated lower than its actual value.
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34588633&postcount=24


Well, AMD isn't exactly cheating. It has a "loose" interpretation of it, but in any case, the TDP, in a "worst case load scenario", is very close to the actual power draw. A CPU may be 125W at full load for "commercially useful applications" and become 145W under Prime95, because it's not commercially useful application. This explains why motherboards that used to be able to run a Thuban, throttle with 8350 and Prime95.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power
> 
> heat dissipated =/= watts used.
> 
> thermal watts not, electrical watts.
> 
> I wouldn't trust the 8core Vish-e's on a 4+1 personally. irregardless of what you did to that thing.


Having over clocked a FX8350 on a 4+1 board to 4.5 I Know the problems that arise.

Cooling the VRMs and the northbridge become a full time job. When I moved to the Saberkitty I came straight in at 4.7 and am now at 5.1.

You can run a 8350 on a 4+1 board but I would now recommend only 8+2 boards as a minimum as the problems with heat dispersion is hard to deal with.

But if you do go for a 4+1 board the lessons learnt in cooling will stand you in good stead when you move up to a 8+2 board.

Mike the Owl


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lol.. still talking about killing a 4+1 I see... I remember well the death smell of mine


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> lol.. still talking about killing a 4+1 I see... I remember well the death smell of mine


Out of curiocity, what model was yours?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Out of curiocity, what model was yours?


MSI 970A-G45 ... I bought it as a temporary solution to an empty case... along with an 8150... I had no intentions of keeping either long... otherwise I wouldn't have push it so hard... driving up to 1.55 v on that thing... had to trick it to do it though.. .the stock bios wouldn't let it do it lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> You can run a 8350 on a 4+1 board but I would now recommend only 8+2 boards as a minimum as the problems with heat dispersion is hard to deal with.


Nah, at 4Ghz if you undervolt, the mosfets stay below 60C at my crappy Asrock. The socket is actually hotter than the mosfets. The problems start once you go above 4Ghz or if you don't undervolt. Even at stock voltage there will be a problem.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> MSI 970A-G45 ... I bought it as a temporary solution to an empty case... along with an 8150... I had no intentions of keeping either long... otherwise I wouldn't have push it so hard... driving up to 1.55 v on that thing... had to trick it to do it though.. .the stock bios wouldn't let it do it lol.


Ah, well, this explains the smell... Nikos.







"I love the smell of burnt mosfets in the morning".


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah, well, this explains the smell... Nikos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I love the smell of burnt mosfets in the morning".


the funny bit is, it died overnight... came on on its own, and died... I found it with the light blinking like it was asleep.. .but it wouldn't wake up... hmm... then the smell hit me... and I was all like







I get my saberkitty now and 8350!!!!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the funny bit is, it died overnight... came on on its own, and died... I found it with the light blinking like it was asleep.. .but it wouldn't wake up... hmm... then the smell hit me... and I was all like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get my saberkitty now and 8350!!!!


+

Ahahah! That's one funny death. Blinking but not waking up!







At least it was a graceful death. That's the important part. I won't mind if my Asrock dies. Had it for 3 years already under heavy load. I 've plenty of spare motherboards. But i will be upset if it takes my wonderful undervolting CPU with it.


----------



## warpuck

heat dissipated =/= watts used.

thermal watts not, electrical watts.

I wouldn't trust the 8core Vish-e's on a 4+1 personally. irregardless of what you did to that thing.
I think a Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 may handle an E core 8370e/8320 at stock speeds only. My spare has a 960T (95 watt) running poem 24/7 2 3760Mhz in that board. That is 760Mhz increase. Just under 40% more. IF their TDP is the same, might just work. Thubans did pretty good with OC & heat. VIshera 8 core not so good.
but I might try a FX-4300. May be it might a good replacement for the 960T? It is only $105. I spend more than that on beer every month.

Ok Thermal Design Power this I can understand.

P = C V^2 f We supply the V and set the f but unlike the Bush Bean dog they not goin to tell us what C is. I can understand why the capacitance value is vague. It changes as voltages applied to the p/n junction and the value is pretty much just a best guess.. Also the junctions are not all the same. Also it has been a long time since I studied that stuff. Hell they might not be using p/n junctions any more.

So from this I would guess that from the variances, in processing the difference between a 8320 and a 8350 is when it is tested & measured and what ever spec it comes closer to is what gets lasered on the cover/lid ?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Nah, at 4Ghz if you undervolt, the mosfets stay below 60C at my crappy Asrock. The socket is actually hotter than the mosfets. The problems start once you go above 4Ghz or if you don't undervolt. Even at stock voltage there will be a problem.


Which is why I recommend a 8+2 board, a lot less work. Cooling the back of the board, the VRM's, the northbridge, the southbridge, getting the airflow thru the case right all take time. Yes you can underclock or undervolt , but this is Overclock.Net so that's what we do, overclock the impossible!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

@mus1mus I think you've called it... there no way to confirm that was the issue but after running ibt avx this afternoon failed after 5 passes on very high... the problem im having is my cooling should be doing much better and it just simply isnt... im hitting 62 on core and actually 63 max on socket which is probably a slight misread spike (on core because average was 48) but im thinking i shouldnt be having these high of a temps i mean 520mm of rad space cooling just my cpu with 1.46v @ 4.8ghz should not be that hot.. expecially when its not overvolting llc settings on high instead of very high....pump is running at 2900 rpms full time with all fans on full tilt....no air that i can see or hear in loop even micro bubbles have subsided....res is topped to the max to prevent air being pulled back down... i dont have a flow meter installed so i cant guarantee flow...my flops were pretty solid at 95ish each run ive bumped the voltage and see what happens if it gets too hot ill back it up until i find a solution

EDIT: bump in voltage pushed temps a little too high for my tastes i hit 65 on the core which i know 70 is the new 62 but like i said i dont think the cooling should be this poor... will need to figure out whats going on


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html


meh
ill stick to my s3,m8,th10 and when i get it ( waiting probably till amds new chip ) [email protected]!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



( did not post a pic of my th10, you will have to use your imagination till i am done with my s3/m8 build/rebuild - side note i really hope amd gets a kick but itx build, i wanna do another and i have to say that s3 has been fun, atm waiting to get a res custom built from FQ ! )
















Spoiler: Caselabs ! !




Mega Man Approved !




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> your 8 pin just really wanted to be a six pin... all its life that's what it aspired to be lol welcome back to the performance side of the fence lol...I think someone mentioned power supply before when you were having trouble with the first board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah i guess so, i still don't know what caused the cable to melt but i think its because the cable was faulty out of factory and after a couple of months it begins to show degradation and finally melt or simply stops working or something.
> 
> It can also be that the 8-pin CPU socket on the motherboard is too close to the VRM and since i overclocked pretty high and practically only touched the heat sinks to be sure they were not getting too hot, it could be that the cable was melted to the motherboard but than again, its stuck on the PSU as well so to me the first thing is the most logical to me.
> 
> Very sharp memory indeed, now you mention it i remember too that someone said something about the PSU, but i was stubborn and since Seasonic is the best power supply you can buy, i didn't thought about it until i actually did.
> 
> Now i have an even better one than before and still i have to RMA my broken Seasonic x-850. I emailed Seasonic about it and i expect an answer pretty soon.
Click to expand...

i can tell you exactly what happened, loose connection, just from the damage, not faulty but it happens over time, if you pull out the connector you should always check the pins !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> @mus1mus I think you've called it... there no way to confirm that was the issue but after running ibt avx this afternoon failed after 5 passes on very high... the problem im having is my cooling should be doing much better and it just simply isnt... im hitting 62 on core and actually 63 max on socket which is probably a slight misread spike (on core because average was 48) but im thinking i shouldnt be having these high of a temps i mean 520mm of rad space cooling just my cpu with 1.46v @ 4.8ghz should not be that hot.. expecially when its not overvolting llc settings on high instead of very high....pump is running at 2900 rpms full time with all fans on full tilt....no air that i can see or hear in loop even micro bubbles have subsided....res is topped to the max to prevent air being pulled back down... i dont have a flow meter installed so i cant guarantee flow...my flops were pretty solid at 95ish each run ive bumped the voltage and see what happens if it gets too hot ill back it up until i find a solution
> 
> EDIT: bump in voltage pushed temps a little too high for my tastes i hit 65 on the core which i know 70 is the new 62 but like i said i dont think the cooling should be this poor... will need to figure out whats going on


what fans are you using ?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what fans are you using ?


im using the two default swiftech 120 pwm fans on the h220x on the 280 alphacool nexxxos i have http://bgears.com/b-blaster.html running at full 1800 rpms... as for case fans i have two base fans in the enthoo pro a 200 mm in front and a 140 in the back i also have a 2 cougar fans at full 1200 rpms i also have two more cougar fans one on vrm one on back of socket

Crude quicky in paint to illustrate how i have flow setup

EDIT TO ABOVE: I decided screw it and let the test run setting llc to ultra high and voltage to 1.47... passed with temps high but not really dangerous... theres definately an issue somewhere but its stable at least


Spoiler: PASSING INFO


----------



## Mega Man

what was your llc on ? it will fail if too much voltage is applied when it gets too hot imo


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what was your llc on ? it will fail if too much voltage is applied when it gets too hot imo


Well with llc on ultra high and voltage at 1.47 it passed with llc on high and voltage at 1.46 it failed.. it also failed with voltage at 1.5 on high llc


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> ill stick to my s3,m8,th10 and when i get it ( waiting probably till amds new chip ) [email protected]!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ( did not post a pic of my th10, you will have to use your imagination till i am done with my s3/m8 build/rebuild - side note i really hope amd gets a kick but itx build, i wanna do another and i have to say that s3 has been fun, atm waiting to get a res custom built from FQ ! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caselabs ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Man Approved !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> your 8 pin just really wanted to be a six pin... all its life that's what it aspired to be lol welcome back to the performance side of the fence lol...I think someone mentioned power supply before when you were having trouble with the first board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah i guess so, i still don't know what caused the cable to melt but i think its because the cable was faulty out of factory and after a couple of months it begins to show degradation and finally melt or simply stops working or something.
> 
> It can also be that the 8-pin CPU socket on the motherboard is too close to the VRM and since i overclocked pretty high and practically only touched the heat sinks to be sure they were not getting too hot, it could be that the cable was melted to the motherboard but than again, its stuck on the PSU as well so to me the first thing is the most logical to me.
> 
> Very sharp memory indeed, now you mention it i remember too that someone said something about the PSU, but i was stubborn and since Seasonic is the best power supply you can buy, i didn't thought about it until i actually did.
> 
> Now i have an even better one than before and still i have to RMA my broken Seasonic x-850. I emailed Seasonic about it and i expect an answer pretty soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can tell you exactly what happened, loose connection, just from the damage, not faulty but it happens over time, if you pull out the connector you should always check the pins !!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> @mus1mus I think you've called it... there no way to confirm that was the issue but after running ibt avx this afternoon failed after 5 passes on very high... the problem im having is my cooling should be doing much better and it just simply isnt... im hitting 62 on core and actually 63 max on socket which is probably a slight misread spike (on core because average was 48) but im thinking i shouldnt be having these high of a temps i mean 520mm of rad space cooling just my cpu with 1.46v @ 4.8ghz should not be that hot.. expecially when its not overvolting llc settings on high instead of very high....pump is running at 2900 rpms full time with all fans on full tilt....no air that i can see or hear in loop even micro bubbles have subsided....res is topped to the max to prevent air being pulled back down... i dont have a flow meter installed so i cant guarantee flow...my flops were pretty solid at 95ish each run ive bumped the voltage and see what happens if it gets too hot ill back it up until i find a solution
> 
> EDIT: bump in voltage pushed temps a little too high for my tastes i hit 65 on the core which i know 70 is the new 62 but like i said i dont think the cooling should be this poor... will need to figure out whats going on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what fans are you using ?
Click to expand...

I like that setup, what kinda monster are you caging in that??


----------



## warpuck

Ok I got my Gigabyte Windforce HD 7870OC back. I did use it to fold, I slowed it down to 975Mhz from the 1100Mhz factory setting during last winter when folding.
1st the AIO cooler died when the aluminum radiator plugged up.
Then the 7870 died in July. Ran it at factory settings. It was more than enough juice for the games I play.
So from what I can see from the soldering residue on the board the one of the VRs smoked. That in turn smoked my Saber r1 but the power supply is OK ( Visiontek 1000 400698.) I think had it failed during normal operation it may not have killed the kitty. It blew from a cold start. I think from a cold start the power supply tolerates over current longer. I bought it because I thought I might add a second 7870 (R9 270) and I needed a power source that handle 1000 watts peak. So is it possible to adding too much power supply is not always a good thing? Aside from the efficiency issue which I don't care about, is there any reason I should drop to say a 850 watt with an OCed 8350 and custom water loop and 2 video cards ?

I am going to replace the kitty with a Crossbow it is just few dollars more. Who knows I may end up the using the extra features. I used the ones the kitty had except for the ecc ram. I am not building a server.


----------



## Johan45

The crossbow is FM2+ not AM3


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you're going for broke might as well go big , imagine thcooling you could get out of this. http://www.mountainmods.com/u2-ufo-c-21_32.html
> 
> 
> 
> meh
> ill stick to my s3,m8,th10 and when i get it ( waiting probably till amds new chip ) [email protected]!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ( did not post a pic of my th10, you will have to use your imagination till i am done with my s3/m8 build/rebuild - side note i really hope amd gets a kick but itx build, i wanna do another and i have to say that s3 has been fun, atm waiting to get a res custom built from FQ ! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Caselabs ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Man Approved !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> your 8 pin just really wanted to be a six pin... all its life that's what it aspired to be lol welcome back to the performance side of the fence lol...I think someone mentioned power supply before when you were having trouble with the first board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yeah i guess so, i still don't know what caused the cable to melt but i think its because the cable was faulty out of factory and after a couple of months it begins to show degradation and finally melt or simply stops working or something.
> 
> It can also be that the 8-pin CPU socket on the motherboard is too close to the VRM and since i overclocked pretty high and practically only touched the heat sinks to be sure they were not getting too hot, it could be that the cable was melted to the motherboard but than again, its stuck on the PSU as well so to me the first thing is the most logical to me.
> 
> Very sharp memory indeed, now you mention it i remember too that someone said something about the PSU, but i was stubborn and since Seasonic is the best power supply you can buy, i didn't thought about it until i actually did.
> 
> Now i have an even better one than before and still i have to RMA my broken Seasonic x-850. I emailed Seasonic about it and i expect an answer pretty soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can tell you exactly what happened, loose connection, just from the damage, not faulty but it happens over time, if you pull out the connector you should always check the pins !!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> @mus1mus I think you've called it... there no way to confirm that was the issue but after running ibt avx this afternoon failed after 5 passes on very high... the problem im having is my cooling should be doing much better and it just simply isnt... im hitting 62 on core and actually 63 max on socket which is probably a slight misread spike (on core because average was 48) but im thinking i shouldnt be having these high of a temps i mean 520mm of rad space cooling just my cpu with 1.46v @ 4.8ghz should not be that hot.. expecially when its not overvolting llc settings on high instead of very high....pump is running at 2900 rpms full time with all fans on full tilt....no air that i can see or hear in loop even micro bubbles have subsided....res is topped to the max to prevent air being pulled back down... i dont have a flow meter installed so i cant guarantee flow...my flops were pretty solid at 95ish each run ive bumped the voltage and see what happens if it gets too hot ill back it up until i find a solution
> 
> EDIT: bump in voltage pushed temps a little too high for my tastes i hit 65 on the core which i know 70 is the new 62 but like i said i dont think the cooling should be this poor... will need to figure out whats going on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what fans are you using ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that setup, what kinda monster are you caging in that??
Click to expand...

S3 is a mviiI
m8 8350 7970x4
Th10 3930 290x x4

Tx10-d idk yet. Will have at least 3 ped (they can stack)

I still need to find a home for my a 10 and 295x2 x2


----------



## Johan45

Well ya know I do run a home for wayward GFX cards in my spare time.


----------



## Mega Man

i would but.... my a10 needs them !


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> @mus1mus I think you've called it... there no way to confirm that was the issue but after running ibt avx this afternoon failed after 5 passes on very high... the problem im having is my cooling should be doing much better and it just simply isnt... im hitting 62 on core and actually 63 max on socket which is probably a slight misread spike (on core because average was 48) but im thinking i shouldnt be having these high of a temps i mean 520mm of rad space cooling just my cpu with 1.46v @ 4.8ghz should not be that hot.. expecially when its not overvolting llc settings on high instead of very high....pump is running at 2900 rpms full time with all fans on full tilt....no air that i can see or hear in loop even micro bubbles have subsided....res is topped to the max to prevent air being pulled back down... i dont have a flow meter installed so i cant guarantee flow...my flops were pretty solid at 95ish each run ive bumped the voltage and see what happens if it gets too hot ill back it up until i find a solution
> 
> EDIT: bump in voltage pushed temps a little too high for my tastes i hit 65 on the core which i know 70 is the new 62 but like i said i dont think the cooling should be this poor... will need to figure out whats going on


check your mount.

Check for air bubbles.

your fins if clogged.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The crossbow is FM2+ not AM3


and yes I was tempted by the Crossblade, but I don't think the A10 can reach a OCed 8350 in CPU performance

Ok I guess I should wrote what I ment crossbow V 990fx z.

I think that AMD APU FM2 series is going to be what AMD is going to for next after vishera, might be a 12 core without internal video that fits the FM socket and DDR4 ?

or they are working on a ddr 4 chip set and and a different socket to address the extra lanes if they are going to continue with CPUs.

The big question is are there enough enthusiasts to support buying these DDR4 chipsets and CPUs ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The crossbow is FM2+ not AM3


I gave my Brother in law a M4A78-E with a 1055T in it with 8 Gb of Gskill 1066 ram, 3 years ago and he is still happy with it. The last update for that one is in 2012 it may support vishera too. I bought it and a 9850 black 140 watt phenom. It is a 8+1. board. I think I bought it april 2009. That was about the time DDR3 started for desktops. am3 will be 7 years old in January. I was really surprised to find that my 8350 works in my msi 890fxa-gd70. It ain't stellar but it works.


----------



## warpuck

LOL



bigger pict


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The crossbow is FM2+ not AM3
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I was tempted by the Crossblade, but I don't think the A10 can reach a OCed 8350 in CPU performance
> 
> Ok I guess I should wrote what I ment crossbow V 990fx z.
> 
> I think that AMD APU FM2 series is going to be what AMD is going to for next after vishera, might be a 12 core without internal video that fits the FM socket and DDR4 ?
> 
> or they are working on a ddr 4 chip set and and a different socket to address the extra lanes if they are going to continue with CPUs.
> 
> The big question is are there enough enthusiasts to support buying these DDR4 chipsets and CPUs ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The crossbow is FM2+ not AM3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave my Brother in law a M4A78-E with a 1055T in it with 8 Gb of Gskill 1066 ram, 3 years ago and he is still happy with it. The last update for that one is in 2012 it may support vishera too. I bought it and a 9850 black 140 watt phenom. It is a 8+1. board. I think I bought it april 2009. That was about the time DDR3 started for desktops. am3 will be 7 years old in January. I was really surprised to find that my 8350 works in my msi 890fxa-gd70. It ain't stellar but it works.
Click to expand...

You're talking about the Crosshair V Formula-Z right?

And yeah, the APU's are impressive but when both are overclocked the FX is still ahead.

I don't think AMD will switch to DDR4 till Zen lands (so another 12+ months away)
DDR3 is still good enough and so is PCIe 2.0 for now


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i can tell you exactly what happened, loose connection, just from the damage, not faulty but it happens over time, if you pull out the connector you should always check the pins !!!
> what fans are you using ?


Now you bring that up i think you are right about that, but how do you explain that the connector was melted on the PSU as well? I never pulled the connector from my motherboard since i disabled my build and that is over a year from now.

Thnx for the advice Mega, i will consider that when ever i pull out an connector


----------



## puts

I have weird thing aida64 shows full load socket temp 58C but core temps shows 63c but i have heard thats not possible to be core temps bigger than socket temps. So witch one i must belive?


----------



## gertruude

is anyone on gmail?

just wanna know if someone is having problems loading it up


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is anyone on gmail?
> 
> just wanna know if someone is having problems loading it up


Nope, working great here


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Nope, working great here


thanks, its just firefox playing up tried it in IE and works great.....


----------



## hurricane28

I have troubles with firefox as well, it lags a lot and my email and gmail is loading very slow.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I swapped out my G.Skill ram for some AMD Radeon sticks and just pure plug and play with the AMP profile for 2400Mhz IBT Stable.

Pretty happy about that tbh


----------



## Kuivamaa

I have been using FF since December 2004, non stop. I was forced to swap to chrome right after v31.0 launched 2 months ago. Unbearable lag.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I have been using FF since December 2004, non stop. I was forced to swap to chrome right after v31.0 launched 2 months ago. Unbearable lag.


I use FF for years now without any problem but just like you said after the v31.0 i have nothing but lag and websites are loading very slow.

I like the style of firefox but i notice an big difference between chrome and ff.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is anyone on gmail?
> 
> just wanna know if someone is having problems loading it up


Its working fine here, BT and sky have had an outage in Northwest but should think Halifax is ok,

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/17/north_sky_mega_broadband_outage/


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Its working fine here, BT and sky have had an outage in Northwest but should think Halifax is ok,
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/17/north_sky_mega_broadband_outage/


its just Firefox mate, IE works fine....like others said firefox is getting worse with all the crashes etc and im on virgin


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its just Firefox mate, IE works fine....like others said firefox is getting worse with all the crashes etc and im on virgin


I'm on Chrome and Opera, Firefox got to bloated and slow, and I'm also on Virgin- never had a prblem with them since signing up to Blueyonder!


----------



## chaics

guys.. planning to grab a fx8320 and gonna OC to around 4-4.5ghz. current cooler is a noctua nh-d14 and would like to change it to a thermaltake water 3.0 pro or the narrower water 3.0 performer. what u guys say? is the AIO water cooler a good choice or should i just stick with my noctua?

advise needed. thank you.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Stick with the NH-D14 imo.

I've used the same one on a variety of chips and it is hard to beat with regards to noise and performance.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Stick with the NH-D14 imo.
> 
> I've used the same one on a variety of chips and it is hard to beat with regards to noise and performance.


This^


----------



## chaics

thank you for the replies.. will just stick with my noctua then..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaics*
> 
> thank you for the replies.. will just stick with my noctua then..


you cant go wrong with the D14, i had it before going on water.....still have it as a backup

my max primed was @4.8ghz(in winter) and i gamed at 4.9ghz


----------



## buttface420

super late but i just bought a fx 8350 ! pairing it with a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev. 4.0. super excited and cant wait till it arrives.


----------



## Alastair

Guys. How can I re-mount my VRM fan. But in a more permanent fashion? I went to a LAN the otherday and knocked the fan off. And I don't want to stick it on with tape again. I want a permanent solution. This is how I had it and how I would like it back like that again.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. How can I re-mount my VRM fan. But in a more permanent fashion? I went to a LAN the otherday and knocked the fan off. And I don't want to stick it on with tape again. I want a permanent solution. This is how I had it and how I would like it back like that again.


Go to the hardware store and fine the perfect size machine thread screw that fits between the fins on the heatsink. I have yet to be stumped (even on the oddest shaped VRM HS) for a machine screw that will fit between the fins.


----------



## zila

Yup, Sheet metal screws work great. This is how I did my Sabertooth:


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. How can I re-mount my VRM fan. But in a more permanent fashion? I went to a LAN the otherday and knocked the fan off. And I don't want to stick it on with tape again. I want a permanent solution. This is how I had it and how I would like it back like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the hardware store and fine the perfect size machine thread screw that fits between the fins on the heatsink. I have yet to be stumped (even on the oddest shaped VRM HS) for a machine screw that will fit between the fins.
Click to expand...

Yeha that might work for your orientation. But as you can see on the way I mounted my VRM fan it was actually a bit away from the actual heatsink. So I do not think a screw would suffice in this case


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeha that might work for your orientation. But as you can see on the way I mounted my VRM fan it was actually a bit away from the actual heatsink. So I do not think a screw would suffice in this case


I think i remember someone using epoxy glue, but i don't know if your heatsink will allow for enough contact points.


----------



## zila

Well, if you're using double sided tape maybe you just need a more aggressive tape. 3M makes a double sided tape for automotive purposes. It's used to hold emblems onto the exterior of cars and it is nearly impossible to remove once it sets. Ever try to remove an emblem off of the body of a car without destroying the emblem? It's tough. It can be done, but it's tough.

Don't know if that's something you'd want to try but it is an option.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. How can I re-mount my VRM fan. But in a more permanent fashion? I went to a LAN the otherday and knocked the fan off. And I don't want to stick it on with tape again. I want a permanent solution. This is how I had it and how I would like it back like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the hardware store and fine the perfect size machine thread screw that fits between the fins on the heatsink. I have yet to be stumped (even on the oddest shaped VRM HS) for a machine screw that will fit between the fins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeha that might work for your orientation. But as you can see on the way I mounted my VRM fan it was actually a bit away from the actual heatsink. So I do not think a screw would suffice in this case
Click to expand...

I see, I thought you wanted, and would prefer to have it attached to the VRM heatsink. I mount mine that way and the downward airflow does an excellent job of cooling the VRM/NB.

If you are interested I have mounted fan on that odd shaped VRM HS with machine screws.



My VRM/NB never go over 40c

works very well if you want to give it a try.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Well, if you're using double sided tape maybe you just need a more aggressive tape. 3M makes a double sided tape for automotive purposes. It's used to hold emblems onto the exterior of cars and it is nearly impossible to remove once it sets. Ever try to remove an emblem off of the body of a car without destroying the emblem? It's tough. It can be done, but it's tough.
> 
> Don't know if that's something you'd want to try but it is an option.


yeah i bought the regular 3m double sided foam tape and it doesnt hold well... about 3 times a week im having to restick my socket fan...but it was pretty cheap so... not so bad.. it stick really well to the surface you stick it to... but the fan doesnt stick to it well...


----------



## Kalistoval

RIP my R9 290x welcome to the fam r9 280x (R9 is the one without heat sink) gonna try to revive it 1 more time. It died last night while intalling everything in my new cosmos se case why IDK but i had to buy a 280x today =/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> RIP my R9 290x welcome to the fam r9 280x (R9 is the one without heat sink) gonna try to revive it 1 more time. It died last night while intalling everything in my new cosmos se case why IDK but i had to buy a 280x today =/


really? no idea at all what might have killed it?

If so, my money is that the carpet had something to do with it.


----------



## themiddleman

I don't know how effective it is, but you could try putting the graphics card in a toaster oven with the door open for 10 minutes and see if it works after that.
http://www.overclockers.com/the-oven-trick-repairing-your-broken-video-card-with-an-oven/


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

static is a nasty thing... i'm 100% sure that is what killed my 580.

reflowing won't help a static death..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. How can I re-mount my VRM fan. But in a more permanent fashion? I went to a LAN the otherday and knocked the fan off. And I don't want to stick it on with tape again. I want a permanent solution. This is how I had it and how I would like it back like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the hardware store and fine the perfect size machine thread screw that fits between the fins on the heatsink. I have yet to be stumped (even on the oddest shaped VRM HS) for a machine screw that will fit between the fins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeha that might work for your orientation. But as you can see on the way I mounted my VRM fan it was actually a bit away from the actual heatsink. So I do not think a screw would suffice in this case
Click to expand...

gonna have to DIY a mount for it i think

or long screws with spacers


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> really? no idea at all what might have killed it?
> 
> If so, my money is that the carpet had something to do with it.


No because this was an after pic I did all the work on a wood floor. Everything I used ic diamond as Tim and my die has scratches it came on once during its death but it had blue horizontal lines during my bios phase. Another thing was after it's death I looked under the vrms and noticed the thermal pad look oily. So I checked out the 280x and it was tiny bit oily this is brand new never opened. Another thing to note the 280x has Hynix mem and the 290x has elpida. Also no cracks on the die just scratches.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> No because this was an after pic I did all the work on a wood floor. Everything I used ic diamond as Tim and my die has scratches it came on once during its death but it had blue horizontal lines during my bios phase. Another thing was after it's death I looked under the vrms and noticed the thermal pad look oily. So I checked out the 280x and it was tiny bit oily this is brand new never opened. Another thing to note the 280x has Hynix mem and the 290x has elpida. Also no cracks on the die just scratches.


most common cause of static death is user not properly grounding themselves prior to touching an ic... when I work with my pc I use non powdered latex gloves and an antistatic strap connected to a properly grounded psu... I've yet to kill a single ic from static... although I did kill a hard drive and a motherboard once from a high powered transit magnet...rip Athlon 2 board rip Seagate 10gb HD lol


----------



## puts

Hello i have little problems to get my memory stable @ 1600 or 1866. My memory is rated 1866mhz 1.5v and worked very well with phenom cpu and got 1866mhz stable. But now with 8320e i cant i can put very lazy timings and up voltages and still wont boot it only boot well with 1333mhz and with 1600mhz its sometimes freeze. I made memtest86+ and all my sticks was good any tips maybe? Board is UD7. So memory controllers on FX series are worster than am3 cpus?


----------



## warpuck

@Kavistol (page 4135)

In the US and Canada, where the power is 110 V. When you use the power switch on the power supply the hot and neutral is SUPPOSED to be disconnected and the ground stays connected. The switch is required to be double ended. Touching the case or connecting your anti-static mat to the case should work connected to the metal part of the case. Using the gray plastic bag or the black or pink foam that your motherboard came in can be used as a static mat. Just connect a jumper wire to the bag or foam and metal part of the case. Just remember to to ground yourself before you touch any boards./cards and touch the edges and keep your fingers off the contacts. In places were 220v is the power source, grounding may not be readily available.

In the US and Canada working on a power supply requires a isolation transformer supply (work bench transformer). Those are easy to get. The hard part is getting the schematic. If you use an oscilloscope
it must be battery powered and NOT plugged in.

Living or working in an older house built before the electrical code required 3 prong plugs, can be a challenge getting a UPS to work properly. A UPS will not work unless you have a good ground. Working through a UPS (line interactive) In those older structures with steam or hot water heating and two wire systems is your best bet. You can get that tingling feeling with certain electrical devices when you touch the radiator. The reason your are advised to disconnect the power plug is the wiring or the power supply switch can be faulty or single ended <-- (that is a no no in the USA).

BTW I am a retired high power radar repair tech, Yes I did my share of smoke generation and got tingled, once just once. Once bit, thrice shy, LOL RF burns SUCK.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> @Kavistol (page 4135)
> 
> In the US and Canada, where the power is 110 V. When you use the power switch on the power supply the hot and neutral is SUPPOSED to be disconnected and the ground stays connected. The switch is required to be double ended. Touching the case or connecting your anti-static mat to the case should work connected to the metal part of the case. Using the gray plastic bag or the black or pink foam that your motherboard came in can be used as a static mat. Just connect a jumper wire to the bag or foam and metal part of the case. Just remember to to ground yourself before you touch any boards./cards and touch the edges and keep your fingers off the contacts. In places were 220v is the power source, grounding may not be readily available. In the US and Canada working on a power supply requires a isolation transformer supply (work bench transformer). Those are easy to get. The hard part is getting the schematic. Living or working in an older house built before the electrical code required 3 prong plugs, can be a challenge getting a UPS to work properly. A UPS will not work unless you have a good ground. In those older structures with steam or hot water heating and two wire systems you can get that tingling feeling with certain electrical devices when you touch the radiator. The reason your are advised to disconnect the power plug is the wiring or the power supply switch can be faulty or single ended <-- (that is a no no in the USA).


I live in an older house... I had to do some wiring work on a few plugs... some were grounded... some not... just so happened ... the one in here wasn't... I ran a ground wire myself and hooked it to the "ground" connector on my UPS... and yes it was needed for any who would ask... I would have totally replaced all wires in the house... but they used 8 gauge solid 3 conductor wire, each conductor is .125 thick... awesome wire, they just didn't bother to hook up the ground in some rooms for whatever reason... most did have it though... weird...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Hello i have little problems to get my memory stable @ 1600 or 1866. My memory is rated 1866mhz 1.5v and worked very well with phenom cpu and got 1866mhz stable. But now with 8320e i cant i can put very lazy timings and up voltages and still wont boot it only boot well with 1333mhz and with 1600mhz its sometimes freeze. I made memtest86+ and all my sticks was good any tips maybe? Board is UD7. So memory controllers on FX series are worster than am3 cpus?


Vishera's IMC is much better than phenom's so I'd eliminate that from the list of possible causes.

I'm not familiar with your motherboard at all, but the basics are - find the settings that the ram is rated to run at by looking at the sticker on the dim or using the spd tab in cpu-z. Then apply those settings manually into bios. If it's stable bump up to the next higher speed settings, if not, either loosen the timings or lower the memory divider - OR bump up the voltage to the ram or the cpu/nb and try again. I've ran 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb without any issues but my boards are much different than yours.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I live in an older house... I had to do some wiring work on a few plugs... some were grounded... some not... just so happened ... the one in here wasn't... I ran a ground wire myself and hooked it to the "ground" connector on my UPS... and yes it was needed for any who would ask... I would have totally replaced all wires in the house... but they used 8 gauge solid 3 conductor wire, each conductor is .125 thick... awesome wire, they just didn't bother to hook up the ground in some rooms for whatever reason... most did have it though... weird...


12 gauge = 20 amps, 2200 watts @ 110 V
10 gauge = 30 amps 3300 watts @ 110 V
8 gauge = 40 amps 4400 watts @ 110 V
double the watts for 220 V

I can see using 8 gauge if it is 12,000 feet to the 20 amp circuit breaker from the plug. Are you in the Merriweather/Post house in FL ?


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Vishera's IMC is much better than phenom's so I'd eliminate that from the list of possible causes.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your motherboard at all, but the basics are - find the settings that the ram is rated to run at by looking at the sticker on the dim or using the spd tab in cpu-z. Then apply those settings manually into bios. If it's stable bump up to the next higher speed settings, if not, either loosen the timings or lower the memory divider - OR bump up the voltage to the ram or the cpu/nb and try again. I've ran 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb without any issues but my boards are much different than yours.


Nothing helps i tried all them what you sugested. I got stable with 1600mhz but no booting with 1866 even when you bump up voltage to 1.7v and cpu-nb to 1.35v not even very lazy timings 11-11-11-34 T2. Maybe its becasue i have 4 sticks and i have heard FX cpus dont like 4 memory sticks. Maybe i just use 1600mhz and tune it very good timings or is 1866mhz very importand for perfomance boost to FX cpus?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Vishera's IMC is much better than phenom's so I'd eliminate that from the list of possible causes.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your motherboard at all, but the basics are - find the settings that the ram is rated to run at by looking at the sticker on the dim or using the spd tab in cpu-z. Then apply those settings manually into bios. If it's stable bump up to the next higher speed settings, if not, either loosen the timings or lower the memory divider - OR bump up the voltage to the ram or the cpu/nb and try again. I've ran 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb without any issues but my boards are much different than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing helps i tried all them what you sugested. I got stable with 1600mhz but no booting with 1866 even when you bump up voltage to 1.7v and cpu-nb to 1.35v not even very lazy timings 11-11-11-34 T2. Maybe its becasue i have 4 sticks and i have heard FX cpus dont like 4 memory sticks. Maybe i just use 1600mhz and tune it very good timings or is 1866mhz very importand for perfomance boost to FX cpus?
Click to expand...

fill out a rig builder... you might be more responses that way.,...

top right corner of ever forum page... then add it your sig.


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Nothing helps i tried all them what you sugested. I got stable with 1600mhz but no booting with 1866 even when you bump up voltage to 1.7v and cpu-nb to 1.35v not even very lazy timings 11-11-11-34 T2. Maybe its becasue i have 4 sticks and i have heard FX cpus dont like 4 memory sticks. Maybe i just use 1600mhz and tune it very good timings or is 1866mhz very importand for perfomance boost to FX cpus?


Did you choose xmp profile in bios? If not select it. Because it adds more voltage to VTT, VTT voltage is lower with xmp profile disabled, so that could be the problem.


----------



## puts

I dont have XMP profile in bios


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Vishera's IMC is much better than phenom's so I'd eliminate that from the list of possible causes.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your motherboard at all, but the basics are - find the settings that the ram is rated to run at by looking at the sticker on the dim or using the spd tab in cpu-z. Then apply those settings manually into bios. If it's stable bump up to the next higher speed settings, if not, either loosen the timings or lower the memory divider - OR bump up the voltage to the ram or the cpu/nb and try again. I've ran 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb without any issues but my boards are much different than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing helps i tried all them what you sugested. I got stable with 1600mhz but no booting with 1866 even when you bump up voltage to 1.7v and cpu-nb to 1.35v not even very lazy timings 11-11-11-34 T2. Maybe its becasue i have 4 sticks and i have heard FX cpus dont like 4 memory sticks. Maybe i just use 1600mhz and tune it very good timings or is 1866mhz very importand for perfomance boost to FX cpus?
Click to expand...

Stability>NB frequency>Ram frequency>primary timings> tertiary timings is about how I see it with these chips as far as bandwidth goes. For latency it's probably more about the primary timings and command rate. I'm probably the world's worst memory tweaker however.

What is the exact part number for the ram kit that you have?
And yes, please fill out a sig rig.


----------



## puts

Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3-1866


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3-1866


you dont have xmp profile? Are you sure? what mobo do you have?

If you dont have, then try to find VTT voltage and set it to 1.35V, memory voltage to 1.50v if 1866 is stock, if not set it to 1.55v


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigDeep*
> 
> you dont have xmp profile? Are you sure? what mobo do you have?
> 
> If you dont have, then try to find VTT voltage and set it to 1.35V, memory voltage to 1.50v if 1866 is stock, if not set it to 1.55v


No such thing like VTT voltage in my bios but i tried DRAM E.O.C.P and set it 1866 and that changed my voltages and timings but still no booting.
990fxa-ud7
same memory run with that board easly 2000mhz with phenom x6


----------



## DigDeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> No such thing like VTT voltage in my bios but i tried DRAM E.O.C.P and set it 1866 and that changed my voltages and timings but still no booting.
> 990fxa-ud7
> same memory run with that board easly 2000mhz with phenom x6


you can choose profile 1 via eocp






check that video and you ll see, you have vtt voltage too and many other functions. But first just select Profile 1 in EOCP, and see what happens.

I have Balisticx tactical 1600 cl 8, and Im running them on 1866 cl 9 (9-9-9-24-36)


----------



## puts

these profiles didnt help i wroted i tried with profile 1866 but i got now work and booted with 1864. trick was that its only boot up if you play with bus speed and not boot when your bus speed is 200mhz like it is with stock settings


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> 12 gauge = 20 amps, 2200 watts @ 110 V
> 10 gauge = 30 amps 3300 watts @ 110 V
> 8 gauge = 40 amps 4400 watts @ 110 V
> double the watts for 220 V
> 
> I can see using 8 gauge if it is 12,000 feet to the 20 amp circuit breaker from the plug. Are you in the Merriweather/Post house in FL ?


lol nah... I don't know why they used such heavy wire... but I do know that they run it so that only one outlet was on a wire... guess they were planning on heavy loads maybe? wonder if I would be safe then for running more power on this plug then lol...


----------



## puts

Is it safe running bus speed 250mhz with FX cpus? Thats only way i can run my memories 2000mhz if i use memory clock over x6 then its not gonna boot.


----------



## DigDeep

Well My Crucial BT have

Profile VTT voltage at 1.35V and
DDR Voltage at 1.50V with XMP Profile 1

If I dont choose profile 1, VTT voltage is at 1.05V and it would probably not boot at 1866mhz setting

So try your luck with Profile 1( you can then still choose memory clock with other settings, raising multiplier) and raise VTT voltage to 1.35V .

If that wont help try to update your bios to final version

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ya i'd say its fine..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Hello i have little problems to get my memory stable @ 1600 or 1866. My memory is rated 1866mhz 1.5v and worked very well with phenom cpu and got 1866mhz stable. But now with 8320e i cant i can put very lazy timings and up voltages and still wont boot it only boot well with 1333mhz and with 1600mhz its sometimes freeze. I made memtest86+ and all my sticks was good any tips maybe? Board is UD7. So memory controllers on FX series are worster than am3 cpus?


i run 2400 so yes it is fine, on my ud7 none the less,

what rev?

have you bumped nb volts, are you sure your stable ( oc ) ? bios screens please ! are you using mixed kits or a single ram kit that came with 4 sticks ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Vishera's IMC is much better than phenom's so I'd eliminate that from the list of possible causes.
> 
> I'm not familiar with your motherboard at all, but the basics are - find the settings that the ram is rated to run at by looking at the sticker on the dim or using the spd tab in cpu-z. Then apply those settings manually into bios. If it's stable bump up to the next higher speed settings, if not, either loosen the timings or lower the memory divider - OR bump up the voltage to the ram or the cpu/nb and try again. I've ran 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb without any issues but my boards are much different than yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing helps i tried all them what you sugested. I got stable with 1600mhz but no booting with 1866 even when you bump up voltage to 1.7v and cpu-nb to 1.35v not even very lazy timings 11-11-11-34 T2. Maybe its becasue i have 4 sticks and i have heard FX cpus dont like 4 memory sticks. Maybe i just use 1600mhz and tune it very good timings or is 1866mhz very importand for perfomance boost to FX cpus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fill out a rig builder... you might be more responses that way.,...
> 
> top right corner of ever forum page... then add it your sig.
Click to expand...

yes please see my sig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Is it safe running bus speed 250mhz with FX cpus? Thats only way i can run my memories 2000mhz if i use memory clock over x6 then its not gonna boot.


i do 300 24/7


----------



## Johan45

Played with some super cooling for the first time today. I definately have lots to learn

http://valid.canardpc.com/sevkx0


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Played with some super cooling for the first time today. I definately have lots to learn
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sevkx0


Nice work man









Was that on LN2 or DICE?

I lol'd at the ad


----------



## Mord

First picture old cooler, second new cooler.


----------



## Johan45

Thanks Sarge
Yep LN2 first time with it. Things really act differently at -180c


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Sarge
> Yep LN2 first time with it. Things really act differently at -180c


Well nice work man, I'd love to play around with some one day just for fun.......one day


----------



## Mord

No, just this


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So what's a decent memory test?

I ran MaxxMem earlier but i think someone was saying it's not great for Vishera? (could also be my imagination)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So what's a decent memory test?
> 
> I ran MaxxMem earlier but i think someone was saying it's not great for Vishera? (could also be my imagination)


Maxxmem is Wonky as all get out, AIDA 64 is much more reliable in my opinion.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So what's a decent memory test?
> 
> I ran MaxxMem earlier but i think someone was saying it's not great for Vishera? (could also be my imagination)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxxmem is Wonky as all get out, AIDA 64 is much more reliable in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Cheers









Will run Aida and see what happens, might even test this Radeon ram against my G.Skill kit


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Played with some super cooling for the first time today. I definately have lots to learn
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sevkx0


bet that was fun!.... you didn't try to bench it did you lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Alrighty, ran some AIDA.

How does this look to the more educated people round here?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

wonky doesn't begin to describe Maxxmem.

near impossible to find a valid accurate average.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty, ran some AIDA.
> 
> How does this look to the more educated people round here?


Pretty good, bump up your north bridge to the next higher multiplier and see what happens to your score









Bet you can't beat my memory read speed on this one










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty, ran some AIDA.
> 
> How does this look to the more educated people round here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good, bump up your north bridge to the next higher multiplier and see what happens to your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you can't beat my memory read speed on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Oh this is just 24/7 for me, I will be doing some more overclocking at some point but not till i re-install Windows for starters









actually pretty impressed with this ram though, just plugged it in, selected the AMP for it in the Bios and booted, ran IBT AVX and was stable.....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty, ran some AIDA.
> 
> How does this look to the more educated people round here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good, bump up your north bridge to the next higher multiplier and see what happens to your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you can't beat my memory read speed on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh this is just 24/7 for me, I will be doing some more overclocking at some point but not till i re-install Windows for starters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually pretty impressed with this ram though, just plugged it in, selected the AMP for it in the Bios and booted, ran IBT AVX and was stable.....
Click to expand...









that maxxmem score was bugged, I can repeat it with the same settings, but 225,000 mb/s memory reads are probably many years down the road - DDR8???

Here is probably my best effort so far in MM , very balanced read /copy scores with a fairly good latency to boot .


----------



## Kuivamaa

I am definitely getting a pair of radeon ram sticks in the near future to play with.I keep hearing good stuff.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am definitely getting a pair of radeon ram sticks in the near future to play with.I keep hearing good stuff.


 Yeah I have 16Gb in the A10 7850K build and (2133Mhz) CL 10 and it is good stuff with a lot of headroom


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am definitely getting a pair of radeon ram sticks in the near future to play with.I keep hearing good stuff.


I only plugged them in because my TridentX's were being a pain and not playing nicely with the 9590 ( I was keeping them for an APU build)

So far impressions are good and these were cheaper to boot


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

interesting..

i'm starting to max out my ram useage, time to double up

might wait til after the holidays when i might have some cash to spend on more ram


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah I have 16Gb in the A10 7850K build and (2133Mhz) CL 10 and it is good stuff with a lot of headroom


MFR kits are very good for high MHz speeds but they don't have the performance of many other ICs like Samsung or CFR because they are mainly single sided so lose quite a bit of performance. That is if you have a 8GB kit though (2x4GB)

You should be able to have that stuff clocked at 2400C10 pretty easily 24/7 btw.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Yeah I have 16Gb in the A10 7850K build and (2133Mhz) CL 10 and it is good stuff with a lot of headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MFR kits are very good for high MHz speeds but they don't have the performance of many other ICs like Samsung or CFR because they are mainly single sided so lose quite a bit of performance. That is if you have a 8GB kit though (2x4GB)
> 
> You should be able to have that stuff clocked at 2400C10 pretty easily 24/7 btw.
Click to expand...

No its a 2 x 8 16GB kit


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey guys......how did i do?











4850's still do alright is quite a few games but this ain't one of them


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guys......how did i do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4850's still do alright is quite a few games but this ain't one of them


looks good here


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey guys......how did i do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4850's still do alright is quite a few games but this ain't one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good here
Click to expand...

Well.....it's only "Slightly Low"


----------



## Red1776

this was the 7970 rig


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> this was the 7970 rig


I never did eyefinity with that bench but i did do 1080p:


This was a Single 290


----------



## Mega Man

lets see how 2x295x2s at stock do, with a 3930k somewhere in this thread is one for my 7970 quad /8350


----------



## the matty

anyone got any good gains from FSB overclocking alongside standard overclocking on an 8320?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> anyone got any good gains from FSB overclocking alongside standard overclocking on an 8320?


Yes with FSB OC'ing I was able to nicely round out my RAM and NB OC's. Also sometimes FSB overclocking can play nicer than multi. But it isn't really confirmed. It just varies from board to board and chip to chip.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> anyone got any good gains from FSB overclocking alongside standard overclocking on an 8320?


Originally I only used FSB to overclock, then I used multi and I now use a mix of both to get an easy 4.85ghz, so so so close to 5ghz but I'm really struggling to keep 4.9 stable. I've been experimenting a lot with keeping my Rig cool rather than speed atm as I keep jumping from what I overclock/cool down.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Played with some super cooling for the first time today. I definately have lots to learn
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sevkx0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet that was fun!.... you didn't try to bench it did you lol
Click to expand...

Ya the best I managed was Cine 11.5 at 6.2. I was actually working on R15 but just couldn't get it to run over 6.0 constant freze up. Then I blew out my bios and so on. Nothing broke that I know of. It's still drying. Tokk all night just to thaw out.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya the best I managed was Cine 11.5 at 6.2. I was actually working on R15 but just couldn't get it to run over 6.0 constant freze up. Then I blew out my bios and so on. Nothing broke that I know of. It's still drying. Tokk all night just to thaw out.


holy crap though... good scores!... I imagine the board nearly crapped itself to provide power to that chip at that overclock ... hope all is ok on it... I imagine things get pretty tricky at that extreme


----------



## Johan45

Ya it's like learning to OC all over again. Could bench at 6.0 with just 1.6v, everything acted different and keeping enough LN2 on the CPU was a full time job. That stuff disappears pretty quickly.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Originally I only used FSB to overclock, then I used multi and I now use a mix of both to get an easy 4.85ghz, so so so close to 5ghz but I'm really struggling to keep 4.9 stable. I've been experimenting a lot with keeping my Rig cool rather than speed atm as I keep jumping from what I overclock/cool down.


what's the best way to go about it? im trying to get a little more out of my chip, im on 4.2GHz at 1.35v at the moment, and im being held back by my VRM's :/ how much should i expect from a bit of FSB tweaking? i have adequate cooling too or at least for a bit more, im running an NHD14 and i have yet to see 41 degrees under either aida64 or gaming


----------



## Mega Man

run away from that board before it blows


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> run away from that board before it blows


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> what's the best way to go about it? im trying to get a little more out of my chip, im on 4.2GHz at 1.35v at the moment, and im being held back by my VRM's :/ how much should i expect from a bit of FSB tweaking? i have adequate cooling too or at least for a bit more, im running an NHD14 and i have yet to see 41 degrees under either aida64 or gaming


I'm not qualified enough to tell you really, I'm very new to overclocking and I have the 8350 not the 8320, but I'm led to believe they're the same chips just binned differently. Your board is not my first choice for overclocking either tbh.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm not qualified enough to tell you really, I'm very new to overclocking and I have the 8350 not the 8320, but I'm led to believe they're the same chips just binned differently. Your board is not my first choice for overclocking either tbh.


yeah this board is not one i'd chose if i were to have the chance to do it again, i mean for my purposes it's a rather nice board but it is definitely not for overclocking, im surprised it can run this CPU to be honest, only reason im even using one of these is because my 1090T died and the 8320 was the cheaper of the two XD , but yeah far from an overclocking board but i needed something small so it does good enough for my needs, just wonder if i could squeeze anything more out of it XD


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> yeah this board is not one i'd chose if i were to have the chance to do it again, i mean for my purposes it's a rather nice board but it is definitely not for overclocking, im surprised it can run this CPU to be honest, only reason im even using one of these is because my 1090T died and the 8320 was the cheaper of the two XD , but yeah far from an overclocking board but i needed something small so it does good enough for my needs, just wonder if i could squeeze anything more out of it XD


Consider a sabretooth or a UD5 if you can pick one up during the black friday sales? My old UD5 was a rev 1 and it did ok lol.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Consider a sabretooth or a UD5 if you can pick one up during the black friday sales? My old UD5 was a rev 1 and it did ok lol.


i have no ATX cases and at this moment in time i can't really afford either a new case nor a new motherboard :/ ill keep it in mind though, i realise i made a mistake by going MATX :/


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> yeah this board is not one i'd chose if i were to have the chance to do it again, i mean for my purposes it's a rather nice board but it is definitely not for overclocking, im surprised it can run this CPU to be honest, only reason im even using one of these is because my 1090T died and the 8320 was the cheaper of the two XD , but yeah far from an overclocking board but i needed something small so it does good enough for my needs, just wonder if i could squeeze anything more out of it XD


Get yourself over to http://www.overclock.net/t/1418383/fx-6300-ga-78lmt-usb3-rev-5-0-overclocking-so-far they will help you out, listen to Jason's advice as he knows what he,s doing with that board. I had my 8350 on one at 4.5 but I had to go all out on cooling VRMs and northbridge. Look for a mild overclock as its a 4+1 board and it gets hot very quickly. Ohh and tell them I sent you!


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Get yourself over to http://www.overclock.net/t/1418383/fx-6300-ga-78lmt-usb3-rev-5-0-overclocking-so-far they will help you out, listen to Jason's advice as he knows what he,s doing with that board. I had my 8350 on one at 4.5 but I had to go all out on cooling VRMs and northbridge. Look for a mild overclock as its a 4+1 board and it gets hot very quickly


ill have a look at it thanks







the D14 does cool the VRM's but i doubt it does by enough, shame i have no more fan headers :/


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> ill have a look at it thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the D14 does cool the VRM's but i doubt it does by enough, shame i have no more fan headers :/


Try http://www.overclock.net/t/1513240/gigabyte-78lmt-usb-3-rev-5-mosfet-cooling for a bit of help. You'll have to get a fan controller or use voltage to regulate the fans.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Try http://www.overclock.net/t/1513240/gigabyte-78lmt-usb-3-rev-5-mosfet-cooling for a bit of help. You'll have to get a fan controller or use voltage to regulate the fans.


thanks, will look into that as soon as i can sort some little fans and a controller


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> i have no ATX cases and at this moment in time i can't really afford either a new case nor a new motherboard :/ ill keep it in mind though, i realise i made a mistake by going MATX :/


mATX is ok tbh, but unsure on what mATX has 8 +2 phase power which I keep reading is a highly recommended thing to have with these power hungry FX chips. I would like to buy a 9580 CPU for the sake of just pure all out power lmao but I have a feeling AMD are going to drop something big next year. I had a gut feeling Intel would drop something this year and they did with the x99 platform. Anyway if you haven't already strap or bolt a 80mm fan to the VRM with air blowing down onto them.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya it's like learning to OC all over again. Could bench at 6.0 with just 1.6v, everything acted different and keeping enough LN2 on the CPU was a full time job. That stuff disappears pretty quickly.


Just make sure that the LN2 pot is kept full all the time since the CPU can handle as much cold as you can throw at it. Also you can bench that chip with at least 1.8v if you're keeping a full pot with no sort of issues. Look to get around the 7GHz mark for Cinebench R15 stable









Here's some of the results I got last time I took my FX-8350 for a spin ;

http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/d1s8ai_zps309eb346.png.html
http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187941_zpsc298b266.jpeg.html
http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187947_zps7ba28a64.jpeg.html
http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187942_zpsdca3e873.jpeg.html
http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187952_zps107d5692.jpeg.html


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> thanks, will look into that as soon as i can sort some little fans and a controller


2 fan splitters would go a long way for you if not more but I highly recommend a fan controller with any build, the more expensive the better for programming speeds, I personally would rather have my PC quiet as I like to sit in my bed and watch things on my massive tv lmao so the less noise my rig makes at night time the quieter the logitechs are when I cba wearing my wireless headset.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> mATX is ok tbh, but unsure on what mATX has 8 +2 phase power which I keep reading is a highly recommended thing to have with these power hungry FX chips. I would like to buy a 9580 CPU for the sake of just pure all out power lmao but I have a feeling AMD are going to drop something big next year. I had a gut feeling Intel would drop something this year and they did with the x99 platform. Anyway if you haven't already strap or bolt a 80mm fan to the VRM with air blowing down onto them.


in terms of MATX im seeing allot of people saying this is the best board for AMD MATX, and so far im not seeing any 8+2 phase designs for MATX, nor anything above 4+1 for that matter.

i have air going over the VRM's just likely not enough, will look into strapping a fan to it as soon as possible


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> i have no ATX cases and at this moment in time i can't really afford either a new case nor a new motherboard :/ ill keep it in mind though, i realise i made a mistake by going MATX :/
> 
> 
> 
> mATX is ok tbh, but unsure on what mATX has 8 +2 phase power which I keep reading is a highly recommended thing to have with these power hungry FX chips. I would like to buy a 9580 CPU for the sake of just pure all out power lmao but I have a feeling AMD are going to drop something big next year. I had a gut feeling Intel would drop something this year and they did with the x99 platform. Anyway if you haven't already strap or bolt a 80mm fan to the VRM with air blowing down onto them.
Click to expand...

There isn't one, and AMD's next big CPU isn't until 2016.

And you don't need a gut feeling for pretty much any CPU or GPU, we know about that kind of stuff months or even years in advance.

Intel specifically always releases two new chips every year... The next gen consumer core and the same gen enterprise core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> mATX is ok tbh, but unsure on what mATX has 8 +2 phase power which I keep reading is a highly recommended thing to have with these power hungry FX chips. I would like to buy a 9580 CPU for the sake of just pure all out power lmao but I have a feeling AMD are going to drop something big next year. I had a gut feeling Intel would drop something this year and they did with the x99 platform. Anyway if you haven't already strap or bolt a 80mm fan to the VRM with air blowing down onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> in terms of MATX im seeing allot of people saying this is the best board for AMD MATX, and so far im not seeing any 8+2 phase designs for MATX, nor anything above 4+1 for that matter.
> 
> i have air going over the VRM's just likely not enough, will look into strapping a fan to it as soon as possible
Click to expand...

It's the best of the mATX but it still isn;t good. I would undervolt as much as possible.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 2 fan splitters would go a long way for you if not more but I highly recommend a fan controller with any build, the more expensive the better for programming speeds, I personally would rather have my PC quiet as I like to sit in my bed and watch things on my massive tv lmao so the less noise my rig makes at night time the quieter the logitechs are when I cba wearing my wireless headset.


agreed, i prefer quiet over other things but it isn't 'needed' for me as such i just prefer it, i can put up with the noise but i prefer silence lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There isn't one, and AMD's next big CPU isn't until 2016.
> 
> And you don't need a gut feeling for pretty much any CPU or GPU, we know about that kind of stuff months or even years in advance.
> 
> Intel specifically always releases two new chips every year... The next gen consumer core and the same gen enterprise core.
> It's the best of the mATX but it still isn;t good. I would undervolt as much as possible.


in hindsight id have gone ATX really but i suppose im paying for it in one way now in the lack of overclocking ability


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There isn't one, and AMD's next big CPU isn't until 2016.
> 
> And you don't need a gut feeling for pretty much any CPU or GPU, we know about that kind of stuff months or even years in advance.
> 
> Intel specifically always releases two new chips every year... The next gen consumer core and the same gen enterprise core.
> It's the best of the mATX but it still isn;t good. I would undervolt as much as possible.


I know what you're saying but I don't think AMD are going to leave a huge gap in 2015 to release a chip in 2016, they must be working on something major on the sly.


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Just make sure that the LN2 pot is kept full all the time since the CPU can handle as much cold as you can throw at it. Also you can bench that chip with at least 1.8v if you're keeping a full pot with no sort of issues. Look to get around the 7GHz mark for Cinebench R15 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the results I got last time I took my FX-8350 for a spin ;
> 
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/d1s8ai_zps309eb346.png.html


my God that overclock, i didnt know cpu's could even go that high, my 8350 is coming in the mail and your post makes me glad i bought one... did you use the entire south pole for a heatsink?

if i could get 4.5 out of mine i'd be good.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There isn't one, and AMD's next big CPU isn't until 2016.
> 
> And you don't need a gut feeling for pretty much any CPU or GPU, we know about that kind of stuff months or even years in advance.
> 
> Intel specifically always releases two new chips every year... The next gen consumer core and the same gen enterprise core.
> It's the best of the mATX but it still isn;t good. I would undervolt as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're saying but I don't think AMD are going to leave a huge gap in 2015 to release a chip in 2016, they must be working on something major on the sly.
Click to expand...

They'll have a new APU (Carrizo), but AM3+ hasn't seen a CPU since 2012. Every new chip for it is a slightly tweaked 8350.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Just make sure that the LN2 pot is kept full all the time since the CPU can handle as much cold as you can throw at it. Also you can bench that chip with at least 1.8v if you're keeping a full pot with no sort of issues. Look to get around the 7GHz mark for Cinebench R15 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the results I got last time I took my FX-8350 for a spin ;
> 
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/d1s8ai_zps309eb346.png.html
> 
> 
> 
> my God that overclock, i didnt know cpu's could even go that high, my 8350 is coming in the mail and your post makes me glad i bought one... did you use the entire south pole for a heatsink?
> 
> if i could get 4.5 out of mine i'd be good.
Click to expand...

He used LN2.

Also the world record is 8.7Ghz.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
on no new releases from amd till 2016, do you think they will make a 9xxx chip on the lower tdp? thinking 9590E ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> on no new releases from amd till 2016, do you think they will make a 9xxx chip on the lower tdp? thinking 9590E ?


The 8370 already does higher clocks than the 8350 and fills in the gaps between 8350 and 9370.

They could release a 140w version of the 9370 I guess, but as it wouldn't change which motherboard you need to handle it well so the point would be moot.

Anything is possible, but Piledriver is Piledriver. You can just OC or undervolt to get the exact chip you want anyway.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya it's like learning to OC all over again. Could bench at 6.0 with just 1.6v, everything acted different and keeping enough LN2 on the CPU was a full time job. That stuff disappears pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure that the LN2 pot is kept full all the time since the CPU can handle as much cold as you can throw at it. Also you can bench that chip with at least 1.8v if you're keeping a full pot with no sort of issues. Look to get around the 7GHz mark for Cinebench R15 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the results I got last time I took my FX-8350 for a spin ;
> 
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/d1s8ai_zps309eb346.png.html
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187941_zpsc298b266.jpeg.html
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187947_zps7ba28a64.jpeg.html
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187942_zpsdca3e873.jpeg.html
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/user/ObscureParadox/media/image_id_1187952_zps107d5692.jpeg.html
Click to expand...

I know it can take the volts , I was just having a h**l of a time getting R15 to run. Even with lots of volts it would just lock up me. It only seemed to run even at lower speeds if the voltage was just right. Slightly too much and lock up again. I have to say it was frustrating. I leared real quick to try and keep the pot full less violent that way. There'll be a next time though and hopefully better luck. I'm wondering now if I had some moisture in one of my ram slots. The bios blew out for no apparent reason then once I was up again I just kept getting all sorts of weird start up issues etc... Swap out SSDs and still same issues. I've had up to 1.8v into it before and not too afraid to go higher at those temps it just seemed like nothing was helping to stabilize things. Tried CPU_NB up to 1.5v VDDA at 2.7 etc... I'm hoping it was just some moisture in the wrong cranny and not the CPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya it's like learning to OC all over again. Could bench at 6.0 with just 1.6v, everything acted different and keeping enough LN2 on the CPU was a full time job. That stuff disappears pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure that the LN2 pot is kept full all the time since the CPU can handle as much cold as you can throw at it. Also you can bench that chip with at least 1.8v if you're keeping a full pot with no sort of issues. Look to get around the 7GHz mark for Cinebench R15 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of the results I got last time I took my FX-8350 for a spin ;
> 
> I know it can take the volts , I was just having a h**l of a time getting R15 to run. Even with lots of volts it would just lock up me. It only seemed to run even at lower speeds if the voltage was just right. Slightly too much and lock up again. I have to say it was frustrating. I leared real quick to try and keep the pot full less violent that way. There'll be a next time though and hopefully better luck. I'm wondering now if I had some moisture in one of my ram slots. The bios blew out for no apparent reason then once I was up again I just kept getting all sorts of weird start up issues etc... Swap out SSDs and still same issues. I've had up to 1.8v into it before and not too afraid to go higher at those temps it just seemed like nothing was helping to stabilize things. Tried CPU_NB up to 1.5v VDDA at 2.7 etc... I'm hoping it was just some moisture in the wrong cranny and not the CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like fun to me, but also a little nerve wracking - did you have the CHV in LN2 mode?
Click to expand...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 8370 already does higher clocks than the 8350 and fills in the gaps between 8350 and 9370.
> 
> They could release a 140w version of the 9370 I guess, but as it wouldn't change which motherboard you need to handle it well so the point would be moot.
> 
> Anything is possible, but Piledriver is Piledriver. You can just OC or undervolt to get the exact chip you want anyway.


The only thing I can say there... is that some of the lower chips might not actually reach the higher clocks... they might... might not... my old 8350 wouldn't even stabilize @ 5ghz with 1.62 v enough to pass 3 runs of IBT AVX on standard... but this 9590 will pass 10 runs on very high at only 1.45 in bios, but with ultra high LLC max volts reach 1.472 v.... but most chips I've seen will actually stabilize at 5ghz with some level of voltage if cooling is good enough... just my old one would only hit 4.8 stable and that took 1.54v


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> anyone got any good gains from FSB overclocking alongside standard overclocking on an 8320?


Not a true overclock (stock cooler as I am still thinking what sort of cooling i will use,leaning towards a big CLC unit) but I've been toying around 4/4.1GHz .I get slightly higher minimums in wow with FSB but otherwise it feels the same.


----------



## Johan45

Ya I tried it both ways on and off. Something was a bit off right from the start though. I had SSD with 3 OSs cloned so I could swap them out. I was also trying to use ROG connect at first. It worked just fine before I had the pot on but after I couldn't get the OS to register any multi changes. CPUz would only register FSB adjustments. I mean I would change the multi on the laptop but CPU-z didn't change so I didn't know if it was going up and not showing or just not working. After messing with that for about an hour with two different SSDs I just uninstalled it and used AIsuite. I did have the CPU up over 7.5 just don't know if I validated and which SSD it might be on. After things started getting weird I shut it down. That's where I went wrong with my first DICE attempt and lost a board and 2 CPUs. Pretty sure it all survived this time. CHV-z is still drying out so I'll know in a day or two.


----------



## darkelixa

I currently have enough money for either the

a) AMD 8350 + Asus sabertooth/ gigabyte 990fx ud3 revision 4

or save up for option b

b) i7 4790k with a z97 mainboard

The main tasks I will use the pc for are gaming in World of warcraft, streaming and video processing after raids. Having used the misses old i5 rendering in vegas was quite slow with huge cpu usage and rendered the system useless until the processing was finished.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Not a true overclock (stock cooler as I am still thinking what sort of cooling i will use,leaning towards a big CLC unit) but I've been toying around 4/4.1GHz .I get slightly higher minimums in wow with FSB but otherwise it feels the same.


if im honest it'll really be more of a gloating thing XD 4.2 is fine for my needs just 4.5 may be the nicer one if im honest


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I currently have enough money for either the
> 
> a) AMD 8350 + Asus sabertooth/ gigabyte 990fx ud3 revision 4
> 
> or save up for option b
> 
> b) i7 4790k with a z97 mainboard
> 
> The main tasks I will use the pc for are gaming in World of warcraft, streaming and video processing after raids. Having used the misses old i5 rendering in vegas was quite slow with huge cpu usage and rendered the system useless until the processing was finished.


I am using the 8320 for WoW and game footage recording too.




This dude gets a minimum of around 34 fps outside shrine with a 4770k at 4.4 or somewhat less,according to his description. In that spot with my 8320 at 4.1Ghz,also at ultra I get 33Fps minimum equally crowded, with the 7870XT . With the 3770 (stock ofc) i drop in the 20s but that has a weak quadro. This game has a terrible engine,and it will run like a dog .no matter what the cpu. That said, both the i7 and the 8350 will raid and stream quite well.


----------



## darkelixa

Oh wow, so in terms of fps it wont matter what cpu I have?


----------



## DividebyZERO

In situations where the engine is limited, such as tons of players in the area, to many effects on the screen. Your still limited by the game engine and its poor optimizations. CPU is supposed to be a strong player in WoW. However like the comment by Kuivamaa is also a reflection of the how my Wow has played on both AMD and Intel. I can supply some WoW benchmarks of sort if needed, however i am currently on X58 and Westmere (intel). I have an X79 i could try to do testing on but i do not have anything past that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I currently have enough money for either the
> 
> a) AMD 8350 + Asus sabertooth/ gigabyte 990fx ud3 revision 4
> 
> or save up for option b
> 
> b) i7 4790k with a z97 mainboard
> 
> The main tasks I will use the pc for are gaming in World of warcraft, streaming and video processing after raids. Having used the misses old i5 rendering in vegas was quite slow with huge cpu usage and rendered the system useless until the processing was finished.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the 8320 for WoW and game footage recording too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dude gets a minimum of around 34 fps outside shrine with a 4770k at 4.4 or somewhat less,according to his description. In that spot with my 8320 at 4.1Ghz,also at ultra I get 33Fps minimum equally crowded, with the 7870XT . With the 3770 (stock ofc) i drop in the 20s but that has a weak quadro. This game has a terrible engine,and it will run like a dog .no matter what the cpu. That said, both the i7 and the 8350 will raid and stream quite well.
Click to expand...

It goes something like this - AMD system dips to 30 fps during raid " omg AMD is terrible for WOW" - Intel dips to 33 fps during same raid "omg what a terrible game engine" lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

It does matter what cpu you use. For example my llano laptop will drop in the teens during raiding. You do need a minimum of strength. to keep decent performance. What I am saying is that when it comes to 8350 vs 4790k, when things get ugly (lots of players and action) they,just like every cpu out there will have big framedrops.





Another video, a dude with a pentium [email protected] and a 290X at high/[email protected] Guess what? Same area (outside the shrine),same performance. 33fps.

We can sit here discussing how superior intel is for wow. I have played that game using ,Athlons.C2D, C2Q, i5s,i7s (even a 4.8GHz 3960X), FX etc. The end experience between the 8350 and 4790k will be about the same.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It does matter what cpu you use. For example my llano laptop will drop in the teens during raiding. You do need a minimum of strength. to keep decent performance. What I am saying is that when it comes to 8350 vs 4790k, when things get ugly (lots of players and action) they,just like every cpu out there will have big framedrops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another video, a dude with a pentium [email protected] and a 290X at high/[email protected] Guess what? Same area (outside the shrine),same performance. 33fps.
> 
> We can sit here discussing how superior intel is for wow. I have played that game using ,Athlons.C2D, C2Q, i5s,i7s (even a 4.8GHz 3960X), FX etc. The end experience between the 8350 and 4790k will be about the same.


You must be wrong, i constantly read on here (OCN) how superior Intel is to AMD in sigle threaded or MMO's. This is heresy!!!


----------



## darkelixa

Wow so save the 200 bucks and get the same performance you reckin?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Well I already voted with my wallet (wow takes a big chunk of my game time). Been going both through my usual games and backlog these days and I am very happy with my choice. OBS recording works like a charm too.


----------



## darkelixa

Is the Gigabyte 990fx ud3 r4 a good mainboard to pair up with that cpu? I also see that the 8370e is now available for purchase in Australia with almost the exact same price as the 8350


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> this was the 7970 rig


I am having difficulty with this bench at that resolution. When i run it i get this:



This doesn't look right. I'm only seeing what appears to be 1080 worth of graphics.


----------



## emsj86

ok so as seen I have a custom water loop for my fx 8350. I have an overclock of 4.8 with 1.46v. Now I haven't had any unstable issues. But I was wondering about ram timing and overclocking ram. First I have 2 x 4gb kingston hyper fury 1600 ram. I have it set manual to 1600 in bios. I oc to 4.8 by disabling the normal things and upping the multiplier and voltage as stated above. Anyone have any idea what I should set my memory timing for and will it make a difference changing the timing? Also it only game and edit a little footage for YouTube uploads so will oc my ram help or be worth it? Thanks Jim


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> ok so as seen I have a custom water loop for my fx 8350. I have an overclock of 4.8 with 1.46v. Now I haven't had any unstable issues. But I was wondering about ram timing and overclocking ram. First I have 2 x 4gb kingston hyper fury 1600 ram. I have it set manual to 1600 in bios. I oc to 4.8 by disabling the normal things and upping the multiplier and voltage as stated above. Anyone have any idea what I should set my memory timing for and will it make a difference changing the timing? Also it only game and edit a little footage for YouTube uploads so will oc my ram help or be worth it? Thanks Jim


What is the exact part number of the ram kit you have?


----------



## icyeye

hi there! i am new here and just recently bought fx 8350 so..just want to say hello and here is mine Cpu-z validation of mine oc.so... i make this frequency only for validation








ofc..i am beginner overclocker so..any kind of help i accepted


----------



## darkelixa

Wow whats your temps and cpu cooler/mainboard?


----------



## jayflores

welcome icyeye, nice initial overclock


----------



## icyeye

well.. i got Asus sabertooth 990fx Rev 2.0 , and mine cooling is Antec kuhler 620 H2O... push pull , not intake... -
also in mine Cooler Master 690 got 5 x 120mm fan + 2 x 8 mm extra fan for chipset ...and this days i will put mine home made radiator in work so i can run a little bit more colder...








temp was like 18 - 20 C idle..but i OCit at 5,2 only for validation. daily is 4,8 for now. full load is like 43 C per core
sry for word mistakes...


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> welcome icyeye, nice initial overclock


thank u m8!.. well.. i am new but just liking to Oc' ing


----------



## icyeye

and..just want to show u mine custom cooling radiator... this is old picture when i was make them... but only got from outside...and if some one is interested... i can shoot some pic this days from inside


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> mATX is ok tbh, but unsure on what mATX has 8 +2 phase power which I keep reading is a highly recommended thing to have with these power hungry FX chips. I would like to buy a 9580 CPU for the sake of just pure all out power lmao but I have a feeling AMD are going to drop something big next year. I had a gut feeling Intel would drop something this year and they did with the x99 platform. Anyway if you haven't already strap or bolt a 80mm fan to the VRM with air blowing down onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> in terms of MATX im seeing allot of people saying this is the best board for AMD MATX, and so far im not seeing any 8+2 phase designs for MATX, nor anything above 4+1 for that matter.
> 
> i have air going over the VRM's just likely not enough, will look into strapping a fan to it as soon as possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the best of the mATX but it still isn;t good. I would undervolt as much as possible.
Click to expand...

that is why i LOVE the impact, i really hope asus makes one for amd, dont expect it but still want it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I currently have enough money for either the
> 
> a) AMD 8350 + Asus sabertooth/ gigabyte 990fx ud3 revision 4
> 
> or save up for option b
> 
> b) i7 4790k with a z97 mainboard
> 
> The main tasks I will use the pc for are gaming in World of warcraft, streaming and video processing after raids. Having used the misses old i5 rendering in vegas was quite slow with huge cpu usage and rendered the system useless until the processing was finished.


based on when you say ( streaming and video processing ) amd is stronger
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> this was the 7970 rig
> 
> 
> 
> I am having difficulty with this bench at that resolution. When i run it i get this:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't look right. I'm only seeing what appears to be 1080 worth of graphics.
Click to expand...

i get the same *( on my 3930k ) maybe drivers or the bench.

when it first came out i ran it on my 8350 and it was in true eyefinity, and i played alot with it this time, couldnt get it right.

on that note my inlaws are almost headed back once they do serious work will finnally begin on the M8 now that the s3 is almost done [email protected] ( it will be soon ) begining of nov, once it is done ill be running my 8350 24/7 ( tbh ill probably still be once i get the s3 done ill steal my wifes current rig, i miss amd so much ! )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> hi there! i am new here and just recently bought fx 8350 so..just want to say hello and here is mine Cpu-z validation of mine oc.so... i make this frequency only for validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofc..i am beginner overclocker so..any kind of help i accepted


welcome
step 1, rigbuilder ( see my sig )
step 2 bios screens


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> mATX is ok tbh, but unsure on what mATX has 8 +2 phase power which I keep reading is a highly recommended thing to have with these power hungry FX chips. I would like to buy a 9580 CPU for the sake of just pure all out power lmao but I have a feeling AMD are going to drop something big next year. I had a gut feeling Intel would drop something this year and they did with the x99 platform. Anyway if you haven't already strap or bolt a 80mm fan to the VRM with air blowing down onto them.
> 
> 
> 
> in terms of MATX im seeing allot of people saying this is the best board for AMD MATX, and so far im not seeing any 8+2 phase designs for MATX, nor anything above 4+1 for that matter.
> 
> i have air going over the VRM's just likely not enough, will look into strapping a fan to it as soon as possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the best of the mATX but it still isn;t good. I would undervolt as much as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is why i LOVE the impact, i really hope asus makes one for amd, dont expect it but still want it
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I currently have enough money for either the
> 
> a) AMD 8350 + Asus sabertooth/ gigabyte 990fx ud3 revision 4
> 
> or save up for option b
> 
> b) i7 4790k with a z97 mainboard
> 
> The main tasks I will use the pc for are gaming in World of warcraft, streaming and video processing after raids. Having used the misses old i5 rendering in vegas was quite slow with huge cpu usage and rendered the system useless until the processing was finished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> based on when you say ( streaming and video processing ) amd is stronger
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> this was the 7970 rig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having difficulty with this bench at that resolution. When i run it i get this:
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't look right. I'm only seeing what appears to be 1080 worth of graphics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i get the same *( on my 3930k ) maybe drivers or the bench.
> 
> when it first came out i ran it on my 8350 and it was in true eyefinity, and i played alot with it this time, couldnt get it right.
> 
> on that note my inlaws are almost headed back once they do serious work will finnally begin on the M8 now that the s3 is almost done [email protected] ( it will be soon ) begining of nov, once it is done ill be running my 8350 24/7 ( tbh ill probably still be once i get the s3 done ill steal my wifes current rig, i miss amd so much ! )
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> hi there! i am new here and just recently bought fx 8350 so..just want to say hello and here is mine Cpu-z validation of mine oc.so... i make this frequency only for validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofc..i am beginner overclocker so..any kind of help i accepted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welcome
> step 1, rigbuilder ( see my sig )
> step 2 bios screens
Click to expand...

ummm, not sure what to tell you. I am thinking driver , but i ran that a long time ago.

I will run that res on the 4 x R290X 'Holodeck XI' and see what the outcome is.

in the mean time...you can try this one



hehehehe


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> and..just want to show u mine custom cooling radiator... this is old picture when i was make them... but only got from outside...and if some one is interested... i can shoot some pic this days from inside


That looks pretty cool man how is it powered and yes more pictures please








EDIT: nevermind i see the molex connectors but still more pictures would be nice


----------



## Ghost12

Well it looks like my 8320 build which has been in posession of the wife for the last 12 months has gone to heaven, the system threw a water tube last night from the cpu block (barb without clip/tye wrap). This has toasted the gtx770 lightning for sure and the cpu led is on, on the board (990fx sabertooth) = no post with another gpu installed for testing. Was late last night so today will throw one of my kids Amd chips in and see if it is the board or cpu that is also toasted. If the 8320 is toast is strange the thermal shut off has failed, was only a few seconds before she realised what had happened.

Could be an expensive lesson learned regrettably.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well it looks like my 8320 build which has been in posession of the wife for the last 12 months has gone to heaven, the system threw a water tube last night from the cpu block (barb without clip/tye wrap). This has toasted the gtx770 lightning for sure and the cpu led is on, on the board (990fx sabertooth) = no post with another gpu installed for testing. Was late last night so today will throw one of my kids Amd chips in and see if it is the board or cpu that is also toasted. If the 8320 is toast is strange the thermal shut off has failed, was only a few seconds before she realised what had happened.
> 
> Could be an expensive lesson learned regrettably.


geeeze that stinks... feel bad for you... I read a horror story like that when I was considering water cooling.... that's why I went with compression fittings... and still i check them for snugness occasionally.. sorry for your flooded pc.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well it looks like my 8320 build which has been in posession of the wife for the last 12 months has gone to heaven, the system threw a water tube last night from the cpu block (barb without clip/tye wrap). This has toasted the gtx770 lightning for sure and the cpu led is on, on the board (990fx sabertooth) = no post with another gpu installed for testing. Was late last night so today will throw one of my kids Amd chips in and see if it is the board or cpu that is also toasted. If the 8320 is toast is strange the thermal shut off has failed, was only a few seconds before she realised what had happened.
> 
> Could be an expensive lesson learned regrettably.


Which size hosing did you use?

Am I glad I used ti-rips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> geeeze that stinks... feel bad for you... I read a horror story like that when I was considering water cooling.... that's why I went with compression fittings... and still i check them for snugness occasionally.. sorry for your flooded pc.


I used a mix. Mostly because of size issues.


----------



## Ghost12

It was tight, been running a year, obviously become soft over time. I have tie wraps on mine and is my own fault for not doing it on the wifes. I have changed my liquid that many times in mine has never run long enough to come across this probem. From memory was the 7/16 tubing on the 1/2 barb. About to start dismantling it now to put another cpu in and see if the board or the cpu is toast as well as the gpu.


----------



## mus1mus

I won't take my chances if I were you. I would of let it dry for at least a couple of days before testing.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I won't take my chances if I were you. I would of let it dry for at least a couple of days before testing.


It is the board, I just took the 8320 chip out and put it in my little lads system, booted straight up, put my lads 4170 in the wifes and same issue, cpu led. So the 8320 lives on, the gtx770 and the sabertooth is dead atm. Will try the 770 again in a few days but after removing the backplate can see the paint removed where the liquid spilled indicating has shorted out and took the board with it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It is the board, I just took the 8320 chip out and put it in my little lads system, booted straight up, put my lads 4170 in the wifes and same issue, cpu led. So the 8320 lives on, the gtx770 and the sabertooth is dead atm. Will try the 770 again in a few days but after removing the backplate can see the paint removed where the liquid spilled indicating has shorted out and took the board with it.


ive heard baking gpus in the oven works a treat lol

ive suffered the same as u but i was lucky i saw the leakage pretty quickly, still it went in all the grooves and the gpu slots, i quickly wiped off with distilled water then i dried via hairdryer and all was well

i suppose i was lucky


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well it looks like my 8320 build which has been in posession of the wife for the last 12 months has gone to heaven, the system threw a water tube last night from the cpu block (barb without clip/tye wrap). This has toasted the gtx770 lightning for sure and the cpu led is on, on the board (990fx sabertooth) = no post with another gpu installed for testing. Was late last night so today will throw one of my kids Amd chips in and see if it is the board or cpu that is also toasted. If the 8320 is toast is strange the thermal shut off has failed, was only a few seconds before she realised what had happened.
> 
> Could be an expensive lesson learned regrettably.


Did you get this. "Damned thing has been beeping. That is totally annoying ? Plus the damn thing keeps shutting off on it's own. "

I learned the hard way you cant let point and click people use a water rig.

She also killed a Mitsubishi with gauges, twice.

"I don't know what happened ? Steam came out of it and it quit running " Twice


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Did you get this. "Damned thing has been beeping. That is totally annoying ? Plus the damn thing keeps shutting off on it's own. "
> 
> I learned the hard way you cant let point and click people use a water rig.
> 
> She also killed a Mitsubishi with gauges, twice.
> 
> "I don't know what happened ? Steam came out of it and it quit running " Twice


This made me laugh out loud, that is exactly what happened. I was playing bf4 at the time with headphones on so oblivious. Well at least the cpu is not toast, put it in my kids rig today to replace his 4170 under a h100 with no overclocking. Will have to build the wife a new one, or pass her mine and build new myself. Expensive lesson learned. I misssed this thread lol, not visited much since passed it to the wife although still have 3 amd systems.

Thanks to all for the input/replies.


----------



## Kalistoval

I baked my Asus <---Lol R9 290x @380 for 8 mins and yes it did work but its still dead, elaboration at first the card would do (show signal no matter what). After some legit Martha Stewart skills. I put the stock cooler from my other R9 on it and it posted real quick and died again. After that I baked some cookies and turns out I didn't get lead poisoning, If anything the most risky part in all this was going to walmart to grab some nestle toll house cookie dough while trying to avoid a random Ebola infected person no I don't live in west Africa, but i learned a lot from season 1 the strain and I live 5 mins away from George Bush


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Intercontinental Airport


. <---


----------



## buttface420

that is terrible news about your pc, i almost bought a h110i refurb from neweggs ebay for 64.99, but i worried too much it may bust and destroy my pc....looks like im gonna go with a open air test bench and some monster air coolers instead of water.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> that is terrible news about your pc, i almost bought a h110i refurb from neweggs ebay for 64.99, but i worried too much it may bust and destroy my pc....looks like im gonna go with a open air test bench and some monster air coolers instead of water.


Water isn't bad if you know what you are doing. In other words. Don't skimp on hose clamps or ties. Or you're gonna have a bad time!








I built my first ever loop and extended it. Rebuilt it. Re-tubed it. Been running flawlessly for almost a year before re-build re-tube, then I had one leak during leak testing. And all it was is I did not close a compression fitting tight enough. So you just gotta be careful. Don't rush water. Take your time. It is worth it. (to some.) And it looks cool!


----------



## icyeye

hi there! i just put mine custom radiator in loop with mine antec kuhler 620 and just was run Cinebench at 5.0 ghz to check mine temperature..so here they are.
is this temp ok or? is it safe to run at this voltage our 8350 or with this temp when is ful load?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> hi there! i just put mine custom radiator in loop with mine antec kuhler 620 and just was run Cinebench at 5.0 ghz to check mine temperature..so here they are.
> is this temp ok or? is it safe to run at this voltage our 8350 or with this temp when is ful load?


Looks good to me.
Now that you are confident it will finish CB at that clock without going over temp, try it again with only CB open and see how much better the score is


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks good to me.
> Now that you are confident it will finish CB at that clock without going over temp, try it again with only CB open and see how much better the score is


tbh...i forgot to save score with all opened.. and now is 765 cb for CPU and max CPU temp per core was 51 C.
do u know what is temperature at this overclock with some high end liquid cooling system?..so i can compare where i am ty









btw... do u know what is max OC for daily drive? is is like..this 5 GH ..or u can push it more if u got ok temperature ? tbh... i don't know how can i go with Voltage...i mean... is it safe till the temp is ok or..? ty


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks good to me.
> Now that you are confident it will finish CB at that clock without going over temp, try it again with only CB open and see how much better the score is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh...i forgot to save score with all opened.. and now is 765 cb for CPU and max CPU temp per core was 51 C.
> do u know what is temperature at this overclock with some high end liquid cooling system?..so i can compare where i am ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... do u know what is max OC for daily drive? is is like..this 5 GH ..or u can push it more if u got ok temperature ? tbh... i don't know how can i go with Voltage...i mean... is it safe till the temp is ok or..? ty
Click to expand...

It's very dependent on what you do with your rig.
In my opinion, the most practical overclock is one that runs at the highest speed just below the voltage wall and is stable. It varies from chip to chip but generally it is around 4.7 ghz or so.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's very dependent on what you do with your rig.
> In my opinion, the most practical overclock is one that runs at the highest speed just below the voltage wall and is stable. It varies from chip to chip but generally it is around 4.7 ghz or so.


so..which is that voltage wall? for example..i was drive mine 1055t at 1,55 V and 4,2 ghz like 3 years and..everything was fine.temp never pass 41 C..and i was using mine PC for editing photos,primary..and for some MMORPG games...so, is this wall like..stock voltage and litlle above or.. ?ty


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Water isn't bad if you know what you are doing. In other words. Don't skimp on hose clamps or ties. Or you're gonna have a bad time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built my first ever loop and extended it. Rebuilt it. Re-tubed it. Been running flawlessly for almost a year before re-build re-tube, then I had one leak during leak testing. And all it was is I did not close a compression fitting tight enough. So you just gotta be careful. Don't rush water. Take your time. It is worth it. (to some.) And it looks cool!


 I agree water is safe just plan it and don't skimp on fittings. Watch how tight your bends out and it's all good. Bye like your blew build what's your specs? I have fx8350 at 4.8 can do 5 but I like never reaching 50 degrees and one gtx 780 but either plan to sli another or next set of Gpus I think I might.


----------



## emsj86

Whatbis the blue around the Gpus ? Is it led in there or are they arylic?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's very dependent on what you do with your rig.
> In my opinion, the most practical overclock is one that runs at the highest speed just below the voltage wall and is stable. It varies from chip to chip but generally it is around 4.7 ghz or so.
> 
> 
> 
> so..which is that voltage wall? for example..i was drive mine 1055t at 1,55 V and 4,2 ghz like 3 years and..everything was fine.temp never pass 41 C..and i was using mine PC for editing photos,primary..and for some MMORPG games...so, is this wall like..stock voltage and litlle above or.. ?ty
Click to expand...

There comes a point at which there are diminishing returns for the amount of voltage invested, each chip is different so it can vary by quite a bit. The 8370e has a very defined wall at 4.960 ghz which is higher than my other 8XXX's. At that clockspeed and below it is quite efficient by comparison, but to push beyond that clockspeed takes a ton more voltage. 1.44v vs 1.53 or so for just 100mhz of stable OC gained.

The FX's are very tolerant of higher voltages, so long as you can keep them cool.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There comes a point at which there are diminishing returns for the amount of voltage invested, each chip is different so it can vary by quite a bit. The 8370e has a very defined wall at 4.960 ghz which is higher than my other 8XXX's. At that clockspeed and below it is quite efficient by comparison, but to push beyond that clockspeed takes a ton more voltage. 1.44v vs 1.53 or so for just 100mhz of stable OC gained.
> 
> The FX's are very tolerant of higher voltages, so long as you can keep them cool.


ty i understand now..and one more thing... in this pic below ... which temp is important more and what will be safe maximum of booth. ty!


----------



## emsj86

Does anyone use stable by benchmarking games or does everyone use prime or something of that sort always wondered. I used prime. But only game so my cpu only gets push to the 100 load during editing which I do once a month for bf4 montages


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does anyone use stable by benchmarking games or does everyone use prime or something of that sort always wondered. I used prime. But only game so my cpu only gets push to the 100 load during editing which I do once a month for bf4 montages


Some use game stable (usually the most demanding game) and go with that with a "if it works for gaming then its fine" mentality.

'purists' will usually P95 or OCCT it until its inherently stable.

Take your pick for game playing games.

For pure benching most will push it to the edge and run it until it will complete the bench. This usually involves running voltages you probably don't want to run for more than just the bench run.

Then you have the VRM squealing suicide runs....take your chances with that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Water isn't bad if you know what you are doing. In other words. Don't skimp on hose clamps or ties. Or you're gonna have a bad time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built my first ever loop and extended it. Rebuilt it. Re-tubed it. Been running flawlessly for almost a year before re-build re-tube, then I had one leak during leak testing. And all it was is I did not close a compression fitting tight enough. So you just gotta be careful. Don't rush water. Take your time. It is worth it. (to some.) And it looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree water is safe just plan it and don't skimp on fittings. Watch how tight your bends out and it's all good. Bye like your blew build what's your specs? I have fx8350 at 4.8 can do 5 but I like never reaching 50 degrees and one gtx 780 but either plan to sli another or next set of Gpus I think I might.
Click to expand...

Well. My specs are.
[email protected] 4.9GHz with 1.548V CPU-NB at 2580MHz with 1.4125 and my HTT at ~2840MHz.
4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11 @ 2060MHz 9-9-10-24 1T @ 1.65V.
M5A99FX Pro R2.0
2 X MSI R 6850 Cyclone Power Editions @ 1050MHz/1250MHz @1.3V. (these cards have been trucking for 3 years and are only now starting to show their age. The 35%+ OC helps make them a bit faster I guess







)
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro10 850w.
Cooling done by XSPC Raystorm CPU block. 2 Heatkiller GPU Core X³ universal GPU blocks, XSPC EX
280 rad with 4 Aerofoil Sharkfan 140mm and an EX360 with 3 Cm JetFlo's. Pumped around by an XSPC 750 pump/res overvoltage to 15V. Backside cooling is don by SickleflowX and VRM by Delta AFB072VHB.
Then I have 500mb and 1TB HDD's for storage and a 840EVO 1TB SSD.
That's the gist of it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Water isn't bad if you know what you are doing. In other words. Don't skimp on hose clamps or ties. Or you're gonna have a bad time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built my first ever loop and extended it. Rebuilt it. Re-tubed it. Been running flawlessly for almost a year before re-build re-tube, then I had one leak during leak testing. And all it was is I did not close a compression fitting tight enough. So you just gotta be careful. Don't rush water. Take your time. It is worth it. (to some.) And it looks cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree water is safe just plan it and don't skimp on fittings. Watch how tight your bends out and it's all good. Bye like your blew build what's your specs? I have fx8350 at 4.8 can do 5 but I like never reaching 50 degrees and one gtx 780 but either plan to sli another or next set of Gpus I think I might.
Click to expand...

Well. My specs are.
[email protected] 4.9GHz with 1.548V CPU-NB at 2580MHz with 1.4125 and my HTT at ~2840MHz.
4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 2133 CL11 @ 2060MHz 9-9-10-24 1T @ 1.65V.
M5A99FX Pro R2.0
2 X MSI R 6850 Cyclone Power Editions @ 1050MHz/1250MHz @1.3V. (these cards have been trucking for 3 years and are only now starting to show their age. The 35%+ OC helps make them a bit faster I guess







)
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro10 850w.
Cooling done by XSPC Raystorm CPU block. 2 Heatkiller GPU Core X³ universal GPU blocks, XSPC EX280 rad with 4 Aerocool Sharkfan 140mm and an EX360 with 3 Cm JetFlo's. Pumped around by an XSPC 750 pump/res overvoltage to 15V. Backside cooling is don by SickleflowX and VRM by Delta AFB072VHB
That's the gist of it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing


Sgt Bilko, as your commanding officer you are ordered to hand over the shiny thing!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt Bilko, as your commanding officer you are ordered to hand over the shiny thing!
Click to expand...

NEVER!









on another note, got my 9590 stable at 4.9 with 2400Mhz ram


----------



## Johan45

Nice toy Sarge!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing


Shiny indeed! Have fun!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing


y u nochoz the 970¿


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> ty i understand now..and one more thing... in this pic below ... which temp is important more and what will be safe maximum of booth. ty!


Personally I watch out for all temps, but that is my crazyness.

You want the cpu temp below or at 72c when stressing.
And the cores were adviced to keep below 62c but this has been adjusted to 70c.

But....
The lower the better. The cooler your chip is, the less voltage it will require to be stable.

Do you have the possibility to place a fan behind the motherboard, blowing air on the backside of the socket?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does anyone use stable by benchmarking games or does everyone use prime or something of that sort always wondered. I used prime. But only game so my cpu only gets push to the 100 load during editing which I do once a month for bf4 montages


Like Red said.

I use prime and IBT.
Gaming or benches aint gonna cut it for me.

Use what you like the most.
Can I ask why you prefer gaming tests over prime? You are not lazy to let the tests run, are you?


----------



## Gereti

Payday 2 opened, but downsided
aand i think that those are real temps, inside ambien was 7*C...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payday 2 opened, but downsided
> aand i think that those are real temps, inside ambien was 7*C...










Benching with a coat and mittens ha ha


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payday 2 opened, but downsided
> aand i think that those are real temps, inside ambien was 7*C...


You opened HWmonitor after you minimized the game, didn't you?

Max voltage on the gpu shows .95v, so it is in idle.
The same goes for your cpu then.


----------



## emsj86

Not sure what everyone else does. But I keep my 8350 at 4.8 with 1.46 Volts. I can get above 5 stable but the volts I have to put to it doesn't seem worth it. I have the water coing to handle it no problem but feel like it will cause a problem for little gains


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> You opened HWmonitor after you minimized the game, didn't you?
> 
> Max voltage on the gpu shows .95v, so it is in idle.
> The same goes for your cpu then.


yep,
when i started pc and checked some time later temp's from aisuite II i saw 27*C...

Hmm, BF3 played and max temp was 44*C cpu and 80*C GPU


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Not sure what everyone else does. But I keep my 8350 at 4.8 with 1.46 Volts. I can get above 5 stable but the volts I have to put to it doesn't seem worth it. I have the water coing to handle it no problem but feel like it will cause a problem for little gains


Is that a stable clock?
4.8 with 1.46v is pretty nice if it is stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> yep,
> when i started pc and checked some time later temp's from aisuite II i saw 27*C...
> 
> Hmm, BF3 played and max temp was 44*C cpu and 80*C GPU


I wouldn't use aisuite that much if I were you. It's known to be pretty buggy.

Gaming is mostly pretty easy on the cpu, especially on our 8-cores. Do a few runs of IBT-avx on very high and report back with the temps.








Also, 80c on the gpu? Made me wow a bit.
I guess I am a bit spoiled with the cooler I planted on my 7950. Load temps are rarely above 65c when gaming, even with a 1100 core clock(stock=850).


----------



## emsj86

I ran prime over night and it was nice and stable. Haven't had any issues with it funny I was actually td by a few people I used too much voltage


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I ran prime over night and it was nice and stable. Haven't had any issues with it funny I was actually td by a few people I used too much voltage












Every chip is different.
This is my quick test. Probably too much voltage.



Rofl...
STILL waiting on my new waterblock.
Been talking about needing to clean my loop for a couple of weeks now. Hence the bad temps.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I wouldn't use aisuite that much if I were you. It's known to be pretty buggy.
> 
> Gaming is mostly pretty easy on the cpu, especially on our 8-cores. Do a few runs of IBT-avx on very high and report back with the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 80c on the gpu? Made me wow a bit.
> I guess I am a bit spoiled with the cooler I planted on my 7950. Load temps are rarely above 65c when gaming, even with a 1100 core clock(stock=850).


MM, i have heard that it's could be buggy program

well, 80*C on gpu...well it's pretty high but it's still better than month ago +95*C...
Card is oc's from 925/1375 to 1050/1500 (think that old owner have been flashed modded bios with higher clock's)
Card is used, it had EK's 7970 wc block what i sold becose i dont have much wc stuff so...
and of cource, replaced that with stock cooler (asus card+ original reference), now i'm thinking to save some money to buy some glue to glu some cooler's for vrm and use cuhler620 or modded zalman vf1000led


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> MM, i have heard that it's could be buggy program
> 
> well, 80*C on gpu...well it's pretty high but it's still better than month ago +95*C...
> Card is oc's from 925/1375 to 1050/1500 (think that old owner have been flashed modded bios with higher clock's)
> Card is used, it had EK's 7970 wc block what i sold becose i dont have much wc stuff so...
> and of cource, replaced that with stock cooler (asus card+ original reference), now i'm thinking to save some money to buy some glue to glu some cooler's for vrm and use cuhler620 or modded zalman vf1000led


Yeah, 80 is fine for these cards.

And, If I may, I can highly recommend you to look into the Gelid ICY gpu cooler.
Very nice for the price IMO.

Even at 100% fan it is far less noisy then the stock heatsink of my 7950 vapor-x. Maybe the stock cooler @ 50% was around the same noise.


----------



## buttface420

which would be better for cooling the 8350 the stock heatsink or a feezer pro 7? i plan on buying a 212 evo but for now i have 2 freezer pro 7's.

also, could i just add a bigger fan to the stock heatsink and make it cool better?

sorry for the noob questions i just got my new 8350 but still waiting for my mothereboard or i'd just try them both to see.


----------



## Alastair

Buttface420 rather get something better than a 212. Maybe a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro or NH-D15 if you can. Or on the AIO front a single thick 120mm rad.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> which would be better for cooling the 8350 the stock heatsink or a feezer pro 7? i plan on buying a 212 evo but for now i have 2 freezer pro 7's.
> 
> also, could i just add a bigger fan to the stock heatsink and make it cool better?
> 
> sorry for the noob questions i just got my new 8350 but still waiting for my mothereboard or i'd just try them both to see.


if you don't plan to overclock stock heat sink and fan will be fine if you want to mildly overclock a 212 will be fine if you want something substantial leave the 212 behind and go bigger


----------



## Alastair

Buttface420 rather get something better than a 212. Maybe a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro or NH-D15 if you can. Or on the AIO front a single thick 120mm rad.

Gereti I ran my 6850's at 90C plus for 2 years at 1000MHz without ill effect. The cards are still trucking to this day. Three years old. At least two of those years spent revving the red line in terms of overclock and they are still trucking.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Buttface420 rather get something better than a 212. Maybe a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro or NH-D15 if you can. Or on the AIO front a single thick 120mm rad.
> 
> Gereti I ran my 6850's at 90C plus for 2 years at 1000MHz without ill effect. The cards are still trucking to this day. Three years old. At least two of those years spent revving the red line in terms of overclock and they are still trucking.


my 760gtx hits 70 pretty quick but the fans keep it 70-75 as highest points most times around 70 with clocks at 1240 and 1410 respectively(I'm pretty sure I'll check when I get home)...highest I've seen is 90 that was before I set the fan curve to give it hell at 70 lol the default fan curve had 100 percent at 90 degrees wth


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Gereti I ran my 6850's at 90C plus for 2 years at 1000MHz without ill effect. The cards are still trucking to this day. Three years old. At least two of those years spent revving the red line in terms of overclock and they are still trucking.


Heh









Well, i'm going to ugrade this card cooling when i have some extra money


----------



## Alastair

Yeah was running 90C on the MSI Cyclone coolers even with an aggressive fan curve hitting 100% a 70C. The Cyclones work a treat when mildly overclocked right up to abut 950mhz. But then I hit a voltage wall and things got crazy. So i put water down and even got an extra 5% (50mhz) out of them.


----------



## Alastair

Yeah was running 90C on the MSI Cyclone coolers even with an aggressive fan curve hitting 100% a 70C. The Cyclones work a treat when mildly overclocked right up to abut 950mhz. But then I hit a voltage wall and things got crazy. So i put water down and even got an extra 5% (50mhz) out of them.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing


Awesome stuff! NEED MOAR BENCHIES NOWZ!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff! NEED MOAR BENCHIES NOWZ!
Click to expand...

hehe, by the time I picked my jaw up off the floor and installed it I was knackered.

Gotta admit that it was nice to come home to that after work though


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Guise....I got a shiny thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff! NEED MOAR BENCHIES NOWZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehe, by the time I picked my jaw up off the floor and installed it I was knackered.
> 
> Gotta admit that it was nice to come home to that after work though
Click to expand...

congrats !


----------



## puts

lol this gpu cost half of my car price


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on another note, got my 9590 stable at 4.9 with 2400Mhz ram


sweet... I'm still deciding between 5 and 5.1 5 is easy on this chip... temps stay under 50C core even stressing on IBT..... 5.1 gets up to 58 C during same tests and passes just fine... but... I suspect I have something else at work, because I have one game... just one, that after some random amount of time will cause a hard freeze at 5.1... may run prime on it on a cool night to see what fails... I'm thinking it may be memory related... I have my cpu/nb OC'd as well... so maybe that has something to do with it..... IDK at the moment... normally if something passed IBT AVX 10 runs on high I'd call it stable... but this is the first time I've played with clocks this high attempting stability so its presenting new and interesting problems.... I have had no such issues at 5ghz... runs perfect... at 1.45v in bios (1.476 peak) on ultra high LLC... 5.1 is a mystery... 1.51v and all seems well.. everything works fine... till that game... now this game is buggy anyway... but this is definitely not the normal buggy of the game... I actually had already thought I was going to use 5.1 24/7 till that happened







sigh... oh well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yeah I cant get 5.0 stable yet, will try it another day, for now im happy with 4.9....until I add more GPU's that is


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I cant get 5.0 stable yet, will try it another day, for now im happy with 4.9....until I add more GPU's that is


Please excuse my ignorance, but aren't the 9590's supposed to run in turbo @ 5.0Ghz? Or is that with your memory @ 2400 + the new GPU a big factor in running stable?

Sorry haven't been keeping up lately... Oh yeah I just bought a 9590....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I cant get 5.0 stable yet, will try it another day, for now im happy with 4.9....until I add more GPU's that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance, but aren't the 9590's supposed to run in turbo @ 5.0Ghz? Or is that with your memory @ 2400 + the new GPU a big factor in running stable?
> 
> Sorry haven't been keeping up lately... Oh yeah I just bought a 9590....
Click to expand...

Yeah they do run turbo at 5.0 but thats only 1-2 cores at once.

CPU is rated for 1866Mhz and the board is rated for 2133Mhz (OC)

I could still run 4.7 with a 5.0 turbo like this but id rather 5.0 on all 8 cores at once









Plus I need to reinstall windows. ....that doesn't help when its wonky


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah they do run turbo at 5.0 but thats only 1-2 cores at once.
> 
> CPU is rated for 1866Mhz and the board is rated for 2133Mhz (OC)
> 
> I could still run 4.7 with a 5.0 turbo like this but id rather 5.0 on all 8 cores at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I need to reinstall windows. ....that doesn't help when its wonky


2 cores? Well... that's kind of a sh**y deal then isn't it?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah they do run turbo at 5.0 but thats only 1-2 cores at once.
> 
> CPU is rated for 1866Mhz and the board is rated for 2133Mhz (OC)
> 
> I could still run 4.7 with a 5.0 turbo like this but id rather 5.0 on all 8 cores at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I need to reinstall windows. ....that doesn't help when its wonky
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cores? Well... that's kind of a sh**y deal then isn't it?
Click to expand...

Well, in my case it was 2 cores most of the time but thinking about it some more i'm pretty sure 6 cores will turbo if they need to

Same way Turbo works on any other AMD chip, I just turn it off within the first 2-3 days after installing it though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 2 cores? Well... that's kind of a sh**y deal then isn't it?


LOL i agree on that one without being disrespect full to the people who actually buy that CPU.

I mean, i have an 8350 that costs me 170 euro's and i can get 5Ghz stable on all 8 cores with 1.488vcore.

I am lucky with this chip because my previous one could not do 4.8 without putting 1.55vcore though it. I thought it was going to die so i returned it to the store and got this good clocker so i am very happy with it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 2 cores? Well... that's kind of a sh**y deal then isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i agree on that one without being disrespect full to the people who actually buy that CPU.
> 
> I mean, i have an 8350 that costs me 170 euro's and i can get 5Ghz stable on all 8 cores with 1.488vcore.
> 
> I am lucky with this chip because my previous one could not do 4.8 without putting 1.55vcore though it. I thought it was going to die so i returned it to the store and got this good clocker so i am very happy with it
Click to expand...

For starters, i was wrong about the turbo 2 cores, you can change it in the bios to anything from 2-6.

My 9590 was cheaper than my 8350 was so for me it was a great deal and i still don't agree with what you did with your CPU btw.

You shouldn't return things just because they don't overclock well, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL i agree on that one without being disrespect full to the people who actually buy that CPU.
> 
> I mean, i have an 8350 that costs me 170 euro's and i can get 5Ghz stable on all 8 cores with 1.488vcore.
> 
> I am lucky with this chip because my previous one could not do 4.8 without putting 1.55vcore though it. I thought it was going to die so i returned it to the store and got this good clocker so i am very happy with it


some ibt screenshots pls whilst running

cant see how u stable at 5ghz at such a low voltage


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For starters, i was wrong about the turbo 2 cores, you can change it in the bios to anything from 2-6.
> 
> My 9590 was cheaper than my 8350 was so for me it was a great deal and i still don't agree with what you did with your CPU btw.
> 
> You shouldn't return things just because they don't overclock well, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose


aha okay i thought it was kinda strange too that it could only turbo up to 5Ghz on only 2 cores.

your 9590 was cheaper than your 8350? that was a great deal than, from where i'm from the 9590 still costs over 200 euro's and the 8350 cost 154.

I don't understand why you didn't like what i did with my CPU i mean, we all pay the same for it and to me its unfair that some clock well and others are bad clockers that goes for Intel as AMD.

Its not that they had any negative consequences because they said that they send it back and get an refund of AMD.

I just don't get it why some CPU's are better than others man, to me it feels unfair and as long as the store agrees with me, i don't see anything bad in it to be honest. Perhaps if more people complain about it they start binning chips so that everyone gets the same witch is fair?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> some ibt screenshots pls whilst running
> 
> cant see how u stable at 5ghz at such a low voltage


I provided such a while back with my previous sabertooth remember.

But i will run it again if you like, no problem.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I provided such a while back with my previous sabertooth remember.
> 
> But i will run it again if you like, no problem.


you just changed cpu havent u??

hmmm u r getting confused or is it me????

yes screenshots pls u cant make bold statements like stable at 5ghz with a low voltage and not expected to post screenshots









its like u went from a crappy cpu to having one of the best


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For starters, i was wrong about the turbo 2 cores, you can change it in the bios to anything from 2-6.
> 
> My 9590 was cheaper than my 8350 was so for me it was a great deal and i still don't agree with what you did with your CPU btw.
> 
> You shouldn't return things just because they don't overclock well, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose
> 
> 
> 
> aha okay i thought it was kinda strange too that it could only turbo up to 5Ghz on only 2 cores.
> 
> your 9590 was cheaper than your 8350? that was a great deal than, from where i'm from the 9590 still costs over 200 euro's and the 8350 cost 154.
> 
> I don't understand why you didn't like what i did with my CPU i mean, we all pay the same for it and to me its unfair that some clock well and others are bad clockers that goes for Intel as AMD.
> 
> Its not that they had any negative consequences because they said that they send it back and get an refund of AMD.
> 
> I just don't get it why some CPU's are better than others man, to me it feels unfair and as long as the store agrees with me, i don't see anything bad in it to be honest. Perhaps if more people complain about it they start binning chips so that everyone gets the same witch is fair?
Click to expand...

The Turbo works the same way as it does on any FX chip.

The reason i don't like what you did is because you bought a CPU that is guaranteed to run at 4.0Ghz with a 4.2 Turbo speed.......that's all.

Anything beyond that is just luck due to the way CPU's are made and not grounds to return it, as for the binning well.....if they only sold CPU's that could do 5.0 then we wouldn't have different price tiers would we? they would all be priced at the 9590 level and you would need a high end air cooler or AIO to run them and thus there would not be any budget chips.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you just changed cpu havent u??
> 
> hmmm u r getting confused or is it me????
> 
> yes screenshots pls u cant make bold statements like stable at 5ghz with a low voltage and not expected to post screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like u went from a crappy cpu to having one of the best


No i have the same CPU, i provided screenshots a while back i don't have time now to run it because i have to go within a couple of minutes.

Believe me or not but i was pretty much surprised as well, my previous chip could not run 5Ghz stable without pushing a ridiculous amount of volts through it.

The sabertooth can handle the FX chips way better than the UD5 can, on another note, my PSU was broken too so that explained my strange scores and weird problems.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No i have the same CPU, i provided screenshots a while back i don't have time now to run it because i have to go within a couple of minutes.
> 
> Believe me or not but i was pretty much surprised as well, my previous chip could not run 5Ghz stable without pushing a ridiculous amount of volts through it.
> 
> The sabertooth can handle the FX chips way better than the UD5 can, on another note, my PSU was broken too so that explained my strange scores and weird problems.


well ive glanced at your posts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No i have the same CPU, i provided screenshots a while back i don't have time now to run it because i have to go within a couple of minutes.
> 
> Believe me or not but i was pretty much surprised as well, my previous chip could not run 5Ghz stable without pushing a ridiculous amount of volts through it.
> 
> The sabertooth can handle the FX chips way better than the UD5 can, on another note, my PSU was broken too so that explained my strange scores and weird problems.


wll ive looked through your sreenshots and i cant find one that shows [email protected]

i se eu done 4.8 and 4.7ghz

cant u do a run later and then post, im sure im not the only one who would like to see this

run ibt avx, provide a screenshot with date n time and hwinfo64


----------



## Mike The Owl

Help gentlemen please.

I'm trying to sort out my RAM



What settings do I need to set in the BIOS.

Thank you in advance.

Mike

Have already changed to 2T ...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Dont know if this will help



Mike


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Help gentlemen please.
> 
> I'm trying to sort out my RAM
> 
> 
> 
> What settings do I need to set in the BIOS.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Have already changed to 2T ...


1866 9-11-9-27 1T 1.65volts

2133 11-11-11-33 1T 1.7volts IIRC


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Help gentlemen please.
> 
> I'm trying to sort out my RAM
> 
> 
> 
> What settings do I need to set in the BIOS.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Have already changed to 2T ...


Try to lower the timings. Primary would be a better start.

9-11-9-27 CR1

Up the Voltage to about 1.65.

Just guessing here. Can't see the sig on mobile. But that should be pretty easy.

Havent seen gurty's lol. :0


----------



## Mike The Owl

Thanks Mus1mus and Gertie

Went for the 1866 at 9-11-9-27-1T for the moment.



Yeah, I never did find out if Gerties new RAM is good at overclocking...............


----------



## puts

Its weird i cant go 2T to 1T with my rams. What trick is there?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Its weird i cant go 2T to 1T with my rams. What trick is there?


If you have a Saberkitty you need to scroll down in the Ram settings in the bios , its at the bottom.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thanks Mus1mus and Gertie
> 
> Went for the 1866 at 9-11-9-27-1T for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I never did find out if Gerties new RAM is good at overclocking...............


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thanks Mus1mus and Gertie
> 
> Went for the 1866 at 9-11-9-27-1T for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I never did find out if Gerties new RAM is good at overclocking...............


if im honest its a ball ache trying to tighten timings, maybe i just purchased the wrong ram lol your ram was easiest for me to overclock


----------



## Mike The Owl

No you can't have them back.....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No you can't have them back.....


haha, damn u!!!!

here's my run at "stock" left on auto

so poor so poor


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on another note, got my 9590 stable at 4.9 with 2400Mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet... I'm still deciding between 5 and 5.1 5 is easy on this chip... temps stay under 50C core even stressing on IBT..... 5.1 gets up to 58 C during same tests and passes just fine... but... I suspect I have something else at work, because I have one game... just one, that after some random amount of time will cause a hard freeze at 5.1... may run prime on it on a cool night to see what fails... I'm thinking it may be memory related... I have my cpu/nb OC'd as well... so maybe that has something to do with it..... IDK at the moment... normally if something passed IBT AVX 10 runs on high I'd call it stable... but this is the first time I've played with clocks this high attempting stability so its presenting new and interesting problems.... I have had no such issues at 5ghz... runs perfect... at 1.45v in bios (1.476 peak) on ultra high LLC... 5.1 is a mystery... 1.51v and all seems well.. everything works fine... till that game... now this game is buggy anyway... but this is definitely not the normal buggy of the game... I actually had already thought I was going to use 5.1 24/7 till that happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... oh well.
Click to expand...

Most likely you're getting more heat in the case with the GFX cards rolling as well. More heat can make previous stable clock unstable quite quickly. When I test for stability on a machine that will run [email protected] I do P95 blend for 2 hours and get it toasty. Then I add in Heaven benchmark and run both for another 2 hours. You'll soon find out if you're getting rid of the heat well enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you just changed cpu havent u??
> 
> hmmm u r getting confused or is it me????
> 
> yes screenshots pls u cant make bold statements like stable at 5ghz with a low voltage and not expected to post screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like u went from a crappy cpu to having one of the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i have the same CPU, i provided screenshots a while back i don't have time now to run it because i have to go within a couple of minutes.
> 
> Believe me or not but i was pretty much surprised as well, my previous chip could not run 5Ghz stable without pushing a ridiculous amount of volts through it.
> 
> The sabertooth can handle the FX chips way better than the UD5 can, on another note, my PSU was broken too so that explained my strange scores and weird problems.
Click to expand...

Now that you have it all sorted out hurricane I have a physics score for you to try and beat. It says validating since I was off line when I ran it.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Its weird i cant go 2T to 1T with my rams. What trick is there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> If you have a Saberkitty you need to scroll down in the Ram settings in the bios , its at the bottom.


Yes i know how chamge it but it wont boot with 1T even if i put more voltages on my ram.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Its weird i cant go 2T to 1T with my rams. What trick is there?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> If you have a Saberkitty you need to scroll down in the Ram settings in the bios , its at the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i know how chamge it but it wont boot with 1T even if i put more voltages on my ram.
Click to expand...

Have you tried added volts to the CPU_NB ? What do you have for ram?


----------



## emsj86

I have the hyper x fury 1600 ram 8gb 2x4 duel channell. My cpu is fx 8350 at 4.8. What would the Benifits be of either upgrading or overclocking my ram. Note I don't do alot of rendering mainly play battlefield 4. I've also heard overclocking your ram can cause issues with your oc so that's why I've been putting off trying it out bc my pc performs well


----------



## Mike The Owl

Does overclocking RAM affect the overclock on the CPU. I have had to move down to 5.0 with the speedier ram.



I'm not that bothered as 5.1 was "Just because I could"


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Does overclocking RAM affect the overclock on the CPU. I have had to move down to 5.0 with the speedier ram.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that bothered as 5.1 was "Just because I could"


the higher clock u go, u need to up the cpu/nb voltage a little i think, at least its what i do


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Does overclocking RAM affect the overclock on the CPU. I have had to move down to 5.0 with the speedier ram.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that bothered as 5.1 was "Just because I could"


diminishing returns on 100mhz... I'm thinking on sticking with 4.8 but that might change once I tear the loop down and see why it isn't cooling properly.... will probably add fill/drain when that happens....I was aiming for 5.0 but I like things cool too


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the hyper x fury 1600 ram 8gb 2x4 duel channell. My cpu is fx 8350 at 4.8. What would the Benifits be of either upgrading or overclocking my ram. Note I don't do alot of rendering mainly play battlefield 4. I've also heard overclocking your ram can cause issues with your oc so that's why I've been putting off trying it out bc my pc performs well


If you're just gaming and not experiencing issues just leave it the way it is. You'd likely benefit more from raising the NB speed to 24-2600 if you can with reasonable voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Does overclocking RAM affect the overclock on the CPU. I have had to move down to 5.0 with the speedier ram.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that bothered as 5.1 was "Just because I could"


Yes the faster and tighter the ram the more info that processed so naturally the CPU has to "work " harder. So will the IMC/CPU_NB. So voltage will likely need to be added to the CPU and/or CPU?NB to compensate.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL i agree on that one without being disrespect full to the people who actually buy that CPU.
> 
> I mean, i have an 8350 that costs me 170 euro's and i can get 5Ghz stable on all 8 cores with 1.488vcore.
> 
> I am lucky with this chip because my previous one could not do 4.8 without putting 1.55vcore though it. I thought it was going to die so i returned it to the store and got this good clocker so i am very happy with it


I don't disagree with you returning the bad clocking chip. If you can go for it. It's on the store now for taking back a good part. It's sold as a 4.0 gigabyte chip and I'm sure it could run at that speed.

If you were able to swap it out that's good on you..


----------



## emsj86

Well if I bump up my nb I'll have to turn down my multiplier correct. Mix and match nb and multiplier to find a sweet spot


----------



## Johan45

No NB is a separate bus. Are you thinking I mean the FSB which is default at 200? Try the nb at 2400 stock is 2200. Bump the CPU_NB voltage to 1.25


----------



## emsj86

Your right I was thinking wrong. I'll try it out never did it before can't really say If I'll notice a difference but it's worth trying


----------



## emsj86

. My baby 8350 chillen under some blue berry


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I don't disagree with you returning the bad clocking chip. If you can go for it. It's on the store now for taking back a good part. It's sold as a 4.0 gigabyte chip and I'm sure it could run at that speed.
> 
> If you were able to swap it out that's good on you..


I do disagree... this type of practice is why there are so many troubles for legitimate returns these days....it's not that it didn't work as advertised in fact he said himself it ran at 800mhz over spec... if you bought a lottery ticket and didn't win would you return it? I think it really comes down to morality and personal responsibility...if it wasn't performing well at spec or if it was defective somehow I'm all for returns but imo they aren't meant for cherry picking parts...I bought my Q 6 600 10 ish years ago now and it won't budge over the rated 2.4mhz did I return it no I didn't and now it's still running strong way past it's usefulness... rant over back to your regularly scheduled thread posts


----------



## Chopper1591

Damn...
My chip is really thirsty with the ram @ 2400 9-11-11-28-39-1T.

I have it pretty stable now, passed 10 runs of IBT-avx Very High.

Cpu-z Validate

Is this voltage a bit high, or is it me?
4.6 with the same ram settings will only need around 1.46v


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Damn...
> My chip is really thirsty with the ram @ 2400 9-11-11-28-39-1T.
> 
> I have it pretty stable now, passed 10 runs of IBT-avx Very High.
> 
> Cpu-z Validate
> 
> Is this voltage a bit high, or is it me?
> 4.6 with the same ram settings will only need around 1.46v


well.. i got the same mobo and with 1,52 V i am fully stable at 5 GHZ so...maybe it's your chip voltage hungry


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> well.. i got the same mobo and with 1,52 V i am fully stable at 5 GHZ so...maybe it's your chip voltage hungry


Yeah, ok.
But what are your ram settings?

Your rig in your sig shows 1600 c9....
Ram makes a huge difference IMO.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah, ok.
> But what are your ram settings?
> 
> Your rig in your sig shows 1600 c9....
> Ram makes a huge difference IMO.


well here is mine pic of ram test... RAM is Oced and with 1.67V if i remember..


----------



## Johan45

Nothing wrong with you CPU chopper, Did you try adding some CPU_NB volts to compensate. Might allow you to bring V_Core down a bit.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I do disagree... this type of practice is why there are so many troubles for legitimate returns these days....it's not that it didn't work as advertised in fact he said himself it ran at 800mhz over spec... if you bought a lottery ticket and didn't win would you return it? I think it really comes down to morality and personal responsibility...if it wasn't performing well at spec or if it was defective somehow I'm all for returns but imo they aren't meant for cherry picking parts...I bought my Q 6 600 10 ish years ago now and it won't budge over the rated 2.4mhz did I return it no I didn't and now it's still running strong way past it's usefulness... rant over back to your regularly scheduled thread posts


I agree with what you are saying.

The shop owner should have not replaced it to start with if it's running as it should at 4gb, but that's now on the shop owner for replacing it..
If it had been me I wouldn't have replaced it..


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nothing wrong with you CPU chopper, Did you try adding some CPU_NB volts to compensate. Might allow you to bring V_Core down a bit.


sry... got one question... what is better with this 5 Ghz oc.... leave mine RAM at stock speed 1600 C9 and try to rise NB high as i can or... run this RAM oc'ed at 2000 - 2200 mhz?? i mean can i see some benefit regarding to FPS improve in MMORPG or... ? ty


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> sry... got one question... what is better with this 5 Ghz oc.... leave mine RAM at stock speed 1600 C9 and try to rise NB high as i can or... run this RAM oc'ed at 2000 - 2200 mhz?? i mean can i see some benefit regarding to FPS improve in MMORPG or... ? ty


Ram does benefit next to nothing in games.
Just try some games which have built-in benchmark tests.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Most likely you're getting more heat in the case with the GFX cards rolling as well. More heat can make previous stable clock unstable quite quickly. When I test for stability on a machine that will run [email protected] I do P95 blend for 2 hours and get it toasty. Then I add in Heaven benchmark and run both for another 2 hours. You'll soon find out if you're getting rid of the heat well enough.
> Now that you have it all sorted out hurricane I have a physics score for you to try and beat. It says validating since I was off line when I ran it.


Looks like a sweet physics score to me, that asides, its not an 8350 so i probably not going to beat it since i am not able to run higher than 5.4ghz.

what clocks were you running during the benchmark?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Most likely you're getting more heat in the case with the GFX cards rolling as well. More heat can make previous stable clock unstable quite quickly. When I test for stability on a machine that will run [email protected] I do P95 blend for 2 hours and get it toasty. Then I add in Heaven benchmark and run both for another 2 hours. You'll soon find out if you're getting rid of the heat well enough.
> Now that you have it all sorted out hurricane I have a physics score for you to try and beat. It says validating since I was off line when I ran it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I don't disagree with you returning the bad clocking chip. If you can go for it. It's on the store now for taking back a good part. It's sold as a 4.0 gigabyte chip and I'm sure it could run at that speed.
> 
> If you were able to swap it out that's good on you..


thnx man, yes its on the store because i said that the chip didn't clock well and i got BSOD's and boot issues. This was true and not a lie, they said that they would return it and they get me a new one off the shelf. I put the new chip in and the problems were gone.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nothing wrong with you CPU chopper, Did you try adding some CPU_NB volts to compensate. Might allow you to bring V_Core down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> sry... got one question... what is better with this 5 Ghz oc.... leave mine RAM at stock speed 1600 C9 and try to rise NB high as i can or... run this RAM oc'ed at 2000 - 2200 mhz?? i mean can i see some benefit regarding to FPS improve in MMORPG or... ? ty
Click to expand...

I always try to get the NB between 24-2600 and with the ram, speed isn't the most important with AMD. I find it responds better with tighter timings than with high speed. That being said Chopper is right , unless the title is very CPU dependent you won't notice a whole lot of difference by really cranking the Ram up. Order of importance for me is CPU speed, NB speed then ram. I f you have to sacrifice CPU speed to gain somewhere else it's really not worth it to me.


----------



## Johan45

Here's the full pic Hurricane. It's not that relevant that it's a 9370, the FX CPUs all have the same base some are just better than others inside. Most of them are capable of the same clocks etc.. etc.. Here's the full pic, that wasn't done with normal cooling.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I always try to get the NB between 24-2600 and with the ram, speed isn't the most important with AMD. I find it responds better with tighter timings than with high speed. That being said Chopper is right , unless the title is very CPU dependent you won't notice a whole lot of difference by really cranking the Ram up. Order of importance for me is CPU speed, NB speed then ram. I f you have to sacrifice CPU speed to gain somewhere else it's really not worth it to me.


so...how we can go far with NB? i mean... ion old phenom 1055t and this mobo... i can go like 3000 mhz.. so, is there a limit with 8350 or? it seem that i can't pass 2700 mhz


----------



## Johan45

Most 8350 can reach the speeds I posted on the NB. After that it just gets harder with a lot more voltage. Some have trouble even at 2600. I'm all for going as fast as possible but it also causes a lot more heat to the CPU.


----------



## puts

Is it OK to use HT link 3250mhz or i can try to go 3500mhz too?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's the full pic Hurricane. It's not that relevant that it's a 9370, the FX CPUs all have the same base some are just better than others inside. Most of them are capable of the same clocks etc.. etc.. Here's the full pic, that wasn't done with normal cooling.


ah that's with abnormal cooling







and insane clock speed lol

My best so far is 10372 with 5.330ghz at 1.548vcore.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah that's with abnormal cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and insane clock speed lol
> 
> My best so far is 10372 with 5.330ghz at 1.548vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


im still waiting for the screenshot of u doing ibt @5ghz-1.48volts

you say u posted on e but it isnt in your album fella.....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's the full pic Hurricane. It's not that relevant that it's a 9370, the FX CPUs all have the same base some are just better than others inside. Most of them are capable of the same clocks etc.. etc.. Here's the full pic, that wasn't done with normal cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah that's with abnormal cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and insane clock speed lol
> 
> My best so far is 10372 with 5.330ghz at 1.548vcore.
Click to expand...

This is one of my better ones on normal cooling


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's the full pic Hurricane. It's not that relevant that it's a 9370, the FX CPUs all have the same base some are just better than others inside. Most of them are capable of the same clocks etc.. etc.. Here's the full pic, that wasn't done with normal cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah that's with abnormal cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and insane clock speed lol
> 
> My best so far is 10372 with 5.330ghz at 1.548vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one of my better ones on normal cooling
Click to expand...

got the new Nvidia drivers? DSR on Kepler







officially


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> got the new Nvidia drivers? DSR on Kepler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially


really I thought this wasn't going to happen....I need a new monitor lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's the full pic Hurricane. It's not that relevant that it's a 9370, the FX CPUs all have the same base some are just better than others inside. Most of them are capable of the same clocks etc.. etc.. Here's the full pic, that wasn't done with normal cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah that's with abnormal cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and insane clock speed lol
> 
> My best so far is 10372 with 5.330ghz at 1.548vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is one of my better ones on normal cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got the new Nvidia drivers? DSR on Kepler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially
Click to expand...

No that's an older one 340 I think


----------



## Kalistoval

went out to buy a Fx 8320E lost my iphone but I had a back up iphone so meh Time to clock this thing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> got the new Nvidia drivers? DSR on Kepler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really I thought this wasn't going to happen....I need a new monitor lol
Click to expand...

ya they came out today on nvidia's page.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Is it OK to use HT link 3250mhz or i can try to go 3500mhz too?


it is very hard to test for stability, why do you want to oc HT ?


----------



## Nomadskid

Amd will be sending me one of the 8350s here on Friday for my science fair project. Do you guys have a motherboard you recommend for overclocking?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Amd will be sending me one of the 8350s here on Friday for my science fair project. Do you guys have a motherboard you recommend for overclocking?


GA-990FXA-UD5
The Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
GA-990FXA-UD7
Crosshair V FZ


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im still waiting for the screenshot of u doing ibt @5ghz-1.48volts
> 
> you say u posted on e but it isnt in your album fella.....


Yeah i know, i haven't had time to let it run because i have other things to do this day.

Tomorrow if i have time i will do the run again for ya Gery, no worries








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im still waiting for the screenshot of u doing ibt @5ghz-1.48volts
> 
> you say u posted on e but it isnt in your album fella.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is one of my better ones on normal cooling


Sorry man, can't see your score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im still waiting for the screenshot of u doing ibt @5ghz-1.48volts
> 
> you say u posted on e but it isnt in your album fella.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> got the new Nvidia drivers? DSR on Kepler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officially


I love DSR, i use it in my games all the time and it doesn't disappoint. I played metro last light, metro 2033 and farcry3 so far and non of them had severe fps drops or anything. I do like the adaptive vertical sync as well because it gives such a smooth image without getting lower than 60 FPS in any game i play.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is very hard to test for stability, why do you want to oc HT ?


well 3250mhz ht link overclock gives me 3500-4000mb/s better score than stock ht link aida64 memory write bench


----------



## Minotaurtoo

since hurricane hasn't presented proof of his I think I'll brag again... but to keep from taking up too much space I'll spoiler it...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Johan45's physics score was 10822, im on mobile and I can read it.......

My memory might need jogging with A-sync but if you are using a 60hz monitor and you don't drop below 60fps then isn't it pointless?


----------



## puts

I have very weird thing. How accurate are hwmonitor ja aida64 temps? I test my overclock 8320e with 4.5ghz 1.32v intel burn test avx high with cold room my windows is open and outside is -6c my socket temps show 12c and i use big thermaltake big typhoon cooler with 120mm 0.48a fan what is i think something 3500rpm i think and very fast and loud but after second pass intel avx high my socket temp is 74c and core temps are 86c and tmpin2 is 99c and then i stop my intel burn test because im scared about these temps. So what to do and what to belive? Motherboard is 990fxa-ud7 i only changed in bios turbo off cpu voltage and raise multiple 22.5 and turned eco settings off and all other setting i let stock like memory 1333mhz, nb 2200mhz and ht link 2600mhz. And i have newest bios update.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I have very weird thing. How accurate are hwmonitor ja aida64 temps? I test my overclock 8320e with 4.5ghz 1.32v intel burn test avx high with cold room my windows is open and outside is -6c my socket temps show 12c and i use big thermaltake big typhoon cooler with 120mm 0.48a fan what is i think something 3500rpm i think and very fast and loud but after second pass intel avx high my socket temp is 74c and core temps are 86c and tmpin2 is 99c and then i stop my intel burn test because im scared about these temps. So what to do and what to belive? Motherboard is 990fxa-ud7 i only changed in bios turbo off cpu voltage and raise multiple 22.5 and turned eco settings off and all other setting i let stock like memory 1333mhz, nb 2200mhz and ht link 2600mhz. And i have newest bios update.


yeah those temps are pretty high... check tim and mount maybe?


----------



## puts

its so freaking weird i put my window close and put my silence max load 1000rpm fan back on my cooler and run avx high again and i dont have that problem anymore and temps are very good . temps rised much slower and all temps was about 15-25c smaller same time when with cold room and 3500rpm fan. I didnt even make computer restart when i tried again so all settings was same.


----------



## mus1mus

misreads maybe.

You can check the temp graph.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I have very weird thing. How accurate are hwmonitor ja aida64 temps? I test my overclock 8320e with 4.5ghz 1.32v intel burn test avx high with cold room my windows is open and outside is -6c my socket temps show 12c and i use big thermaltake big typhoon cooler with 120mm 0.48a fan what is i think something 3500rpm i think and very fast and loud but after second pass intel avx high my socket temp is 74c and core temps are 86c and tmpin2 is 99c and then i stop my intel burn test because im scared about these temps. So what to do and what to belive? Motherboard is 990fxa-ud7 i only changed in bios turbo off cpu voltage and raise multiple 22.5 and turned eco settings off and all other setting i let stock like memory 1333mhz, nb 2200mhz and ht link 2600mhz. And i have newest bios update.


which rev, there is no socket temp on the rev 3 ud7


----------



## puts

rev1.0


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Johan45's physics score was 10822, im on mobile and I can read it.......
> 
> My memory might need jogging with A-sync but if you are using a 60hz monitor and you don't drop below 60fps then isn't it pointless?


You are on a mobile device so you can zoom... i cannot zoom and could not click the image but thnx for the info.

I have an 144Hz screen and i never go below 60 FPS, i am using the DSR and set it to 1440p i don't know what frames i get without V-sync but i use adaptive V-sync so its turning on and off if necessary.

Normally with V-sync you get tearing and with adaptive V-sync you don't and the game play is buttery smooth.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Johan45's physics score was 10822, im on mobile and I can read it.......
> 
> My memory might need jogging with A-sync but if you are using a 60hz monitor and you don't drop below 60fps then isn't it pointless?
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a mobile device so you can zoom... i cannot zoom and could not click the image but thnx for the info.
> 
> I have an 144Hz screen and i never go below 60 FPS, i am using the DSR and set it to 1440p i don't know what frames i get without V-sync but i use adaptive V-sync so its turning on and off if necessary.
> 
> Normally with V-sync you get tearing and with adaptive V-sync you don't and the game play is buttery smooth.
Click to expand...

Actually i need to open the image in a new tab to zoom in on it on mobile.

Well for future reference with images: Right Click the image, select "open in new tab" or "open image in new tab" and you'll get it at it's native size
And you can zoom as well, "Ctrl + Scroll Up" or "Ctrl and +"

Well having 144hz is different, I'm using a QX2710 as my main and i have it set to 110hz, not upgrading till Freesync.

on another note:



Going under water soon!


----------



## mus1mus

I hate you sarge















Reasons why I can't get another FX.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I hate you sarge.


Oh i'm not done yet!










btw, I'm the one who's jelly, you're gonna have a pretty awesome case when you get finished


----------



## Johan45

Good luck with your build Sarge, just remember those CPUs have a VID of 1.5v + and not all of them need it.


----------



## mus1mus

I wish sarge. I wish.

Your rig is now swelling hot!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Good luck with your build Sarge, just remember those CPUs have a VID of 1.5v + and not all of them need it.


Yup, mine is currently clocked in at 1.5v for 4.9Ghz so i'm gonna see how this new one goes sometime on the weekend


----------



## Gereti

Finger's crossed









http://valid.x86.fr/x87yxp

1333mhz/[email protected]/1.65V


















Hmm, thinking now, would those go higher, to 2133mhz?








first i have to just test those stability...

E: 3Dmark2011 run without problems, maby those are (atleast) stable for gaming


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually i need to open the image in a new tab to zoom in on it on mobile.
> 
> Well for future reference with images: Right Click the image, select "open in new tab" or "open image in new tab" and you'll get it at it's native size
> And you can zoom as well, "Ctrl + Scroll Up" or "Ctrl and +"
> 
> Well having 144hz is different, I'm using a QX2710 as my main and i have it set to 110hz, not upgrading till Freesync.
> 
> on another note:
> 
> 
> 
> Going under water soon!


Oh didn't know that, thnx









you set your panel to 110Hz? why setting it at 110Hz while its an 120 monitor?

That's a nice PSU you got there mate, planning on getting 4 way crossfire or SLI?

Looking forward to your build and results


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually i need to open the image in a new tab to zoom in on it on mobile.
> 
> Well for future reference with images: Right Click the image, select "open in new tab" or "open image in new tab" and you'll get it at it's native size
> And you can zoom as well, "Ctrl + Scroll Up" or "Ctrl and +"
> 
> Well having 144hz is different, I'm using a QX2710 as my main and i have it set to 110hz, not upgrading till Freesync.
> 
> on another note:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going under water soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh didn't know that, thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you set your panel to 110Hz? why setting it at 110Hz while its an 120 monitor?
> 
> That's a nice PSU you got there mate, planning on getting 4 way crossfire or SLI?
> 
> Looking forward to your build and results
Click to expand...

My Panel is stock at 60hz but can be overclocked, i can hit 115hz but that's an odd number so 110hz it is.

Not sure about Quadfire atm, will have to see what happens there but i am looking forward to putting the loop together, first time going under full water so it's gonna be interesting


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Panel is stock at 60hz but can be overclocked, i can hit 115hz but that's an odd number so 110hz it is.
> 
> Not sure about Quadfire atm, will have to see what happens there but i am looking forward to putting the loop together, first time going under full water so it's gonna be interesting


which xspc kit did u get fella

is it the pump in the res or d5


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Johan45's physics score was 10822, im on mobile and I can read it.......
> 
> My memory might need jogging with A-sync but if you are using a 60hz monitor and you don't drop below 60fps then isn't it pointless?
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a mobile device so you can zoom... i cannot zoom and could not click the image but thnx for the info.
> 
> I have an 144Hz screen and i never go below 60 FPS, i am using the DSR and set it to 1440p i don't know what frames i get without V-sync but i use adaptive V-sync so its turning on and off if necessary.
> 
> *Normally with V-sync you get tearing* and with adaptive V-sync you don't and the game play is buttery smooth.
Click to expand...

That is literally 100% exactly wrong. That is the one and only thing VSync fixes.

Normal VSync times the frames to the monitor, or a division of it. 60/30/20/15/12/10 for normal 60hz screens. This timing removes all tearing. The downside is that it increases input lag, and obviously caps your FPS.

Not turning VSync on at all is what creates tearing as the GPU frame data is sent to the monitor whether or not it has finished displaying the previous frame. The top half (old frame) and bottom half (new frame) are not the same, and so you get a horizontal (in landscape) tear where the two frames meet.

All Adaptive-Sync does is turn off V-Sync if your FPS goes too low. (say, 29fps... you'll get 29 instead of 20). That's it. If you never go below 60 anyway, then you have probably never seen Adaptive-Sync in action.

Please stop talking about GPU features now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Panel is stock at 60hz but can be overclocked, i can hit 115hz but that's an odd number so 110hz it is.
> 
> Not sure about Quadfire atm, will have to see what happens there but i am looking forward to putting the loop together, first time going under full water so it's gonna be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which xspc kit did u get fella
> 
> is it the pump in the res or d5
Click to expand...

It's the 750 but it's the rev 4.0 res which i think fixed most of the issues in the earlier ones.

It's just a 240mm rad to start with but we all gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the 750 but it's the rev 4.0 res which i think fixed most of the issues in the earlier ones.
> 
> It's just a 240mm rad to start with but *we all gotta start somewhere right*?


aye totally agree with u on that one.......build it up over time,

im waiting on winning the lottery to buy this pc desk


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the 750 but it's the rev 4.0 res which i think fixed most of the issues in the earlier ones.
> 
> It's just a 240mm rad to start with but *we all gotta start somewhere right*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye totally agree with u on that one.......build it up over time,
> 
> im waiting on winning the lottery to buy this pc desk
Click to expand...

Yeah, I might just have the CPU to start with, then maybe a MB block if i feel like it, will probably leave the GPU on the stock AIO, it does a damn fine job as is









That's a nice desk man, would be awesome to see a build done in that


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Panel is stock at 60hz but can be overclocked, i can hit 115hz but that's an odd number so 110hz it is.
> 
> Not sure about Quadfire atm, will have to see what happens there but i am looking forward to putting the loop together, first time going under full water so it's gonna be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which xspc kit did u get fella
> 
> is it the pump in the res or d5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the 750 but it's the rev 4.0 res which i think fixed most of the issues in the earlier ones.
> 
> It's just a 240mm rad to start with but we all gotta start somewhere right?
Click to expand...

I have a 750. Pumps through a CPU block , 2 GPU blocks and 2 rads as well. I overvolted it. Makes bleeding easier. But I actually don't think the extra voltage is needed. But why not hey! This is OCN. No kill like overkill!









But the little pump that could is very capable. At least for a dual SLI/Crossfire loop. But I imagine 3 or 4 cards and this pump would scream mercy.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the 750 but it's the rev 4.0 res which i think fixed most of the issues in the earlier ones.
> 
> It's just a 240mm rad to start with but *we all gotta start somewhere right*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye totally agree with u on that one.......build it up over time,
> 
> im waiting on winning the lottery to buy this pc desk
Click to expand...

Wow $2000 for a desk, it's nice and all but man that's a lot of coin just for something to put your monitor on. I like it but... I guess I'm just too cheap.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow $2000 for a desk, it's nice and all but man that's a lot of coin just for something to put your monitor on. I like it but... I guess I'm just too cheap.


this what ucan do with this desk











well worth the money, its well out of my pricerange but we can dream cant we lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Panel is stock at 60hz but can be overclocked, i can hit 115hz but that's an odd number so 110hz it is.
> 
> Not sure about Quadfire atm, will have to see what happens there but i am looking forward to putting the loop together, first time going under full water so it's gonna be interesting


Ah alright, i was googeling our screen and it says that its an 120Hz monitor but i guess its an different one than.

I was assuming you are getting quadfire because of the big PSU you got there, seems little overkill for crossfire.

Good luck with your build man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Panel is stock at 60hz but can be overclocked, i can hit 115hz but that's an odd number so 110hz it is.
> 
> Not sure about Quadfire atm, will have to see what happens there but i am looking forward to putting the loop together, first time going under full water so it's gonna be interesting


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is literally 100% exactly wrong. That is the one and only thing VSync fixes.
> 
> Normal VSync times the frames to the monitor, or a division of it. 60/30/20/15/12/10 for normal 60hz screens. This timing removes all tearing. The downside is that it increases input lag, and obviously caps your FPS.
> 
> Not turning VSync on at all is what creates tearing as the GPU frame data is sent to the monitor whether or not it has finished displaying the previous frame. The top half (old frame) and bottom half (new frame) are not the same, and so you get a horizontal (in landscape) tear where the two frames meet.
> 
> All Adaptive-Sync does is turn off V-Sync if your FPS goes too low. (say, 29fps... you'll get 29 instead of 20). That's it. If you never go below 60 anyway, then you have probably never seen Adaptive-Sync in action.
> 
> Please stop talking about GPU features now.


wow no need to get all bulky and rude man.

adaptive v-sync is smoother and better than normal v-sync because normal v-sync synchronizes the frame rate to the refresh rate of the display and indeed it solves one problem called tearing but it also creates a problem like stutter if the framerate of the game falls below the refresh rate of the display.

Since i have an 144Hz monitor and i never see frames higher or even close to 144 i see stutter witch is not nice to see so that's why i use adaptive v-sync for an smoother an better game play. if you have a GPU or in fact GPU's that can pull more than 60, 120FPS than normal v-sync has no trouble but since i play at 1440p and rarely see a lot more than 60FPS i turn on adaptive v-sync and the image is smooth as butter again.

Have to try without adaptive v-sync tho but i am actually fine like this.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/videos


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow $2000 for a desk, it's nice and all but man that's a lot of coin just for something to put your monitor on. I like it but... I guess I'm just too cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> this what ucan do with this desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well worth the money, its well out of my pricerange but we can dream cant we lol
Click to expand...

I'm pretty handy in the woodshop and that gives me an idea. Maybe I could fab one up sometime?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Panel is stock at 60hz but can be overclocked, i can hit 115hz but that's an odd number so 110hz it is.
> 
> Not sure about Quadfire atm, will have to see what happens there but i am looking forward to putting the loop together, first time going under full water so it's gonna be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah alright, i was googeling our screen and it says that its an 120Hz monitor but i guess its an different one than.
> 
> I was assuming you are getting quadfire because of the big PSU you got there, seems little overkill for crossfire.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is literally 100% exactly wrong. That is the one and only thing VSync fixes.
> 
> Normal VSync times the frames to the monitor, or a division of it. 60/30/20/15/12/10 for normal 60hz screens. This timing removes all tearing. The downside is that it increases input lag, and obviously caps your FPS.
> 
> Not turning VSync on at all is what creates tearing as the GPU frame data is sent to the monitor whether or not it has finished displaying the previous frame. The top half (old frame) and bottom half (new frame) are not the same, and so you get a horizontal (in landscape) tear where the two frames meet.
> 
> All Adaptive-Sync does is turn off V-Sync if your FPS goes too low. (say, 29fps... you'll get 29 instead of 20). That's it. If you never go below 60 anyway, then you have probably never seen Adaptive-Sync in action.
> 
> Please stop talking about GPU features now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow no need to get all bulky and rude man.
> 
> adaptive v-sync is smoother and better than normal v-sync because normal v-sync synchronizes the frame rate to the refresh rate of the display and indeed it solves one problem called tearing but it also creates a problem like stutter if the framerate of the game falls below the refresh rate of the display.
> 
> Since i have an 144Hz monitor and i never see frames higher or even close to 144 i see stutter witch is not nice to see so that's why i use adaptive v-sync for an smoother an better game play. if you have a GPU or in fact GPU's that can pull more than 60, 120FPS than normal v-sync has no trouble but since i play at 1440p and rarely see a lot more than 60FPS i turn on adaptive v-sync and the image is smooth as butter again.
> 
> Have to try without adaptive v-sync tho but i am actually fine like this.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/videos
Click to expand...

Here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Q: Why Korean PLS monitors? What is different about them?
A: Here is some back story: IPS Korean monitors have been around for awhile now, but with increasing popularity their prices have risen. Overclocking variants cost even more.
Out of this comes new Korean variants using the Samsung PLS screen, specifically the Qnix and the X-star, which offer the same (if not better) image quality of the popular IPS and have a very good chance of overclocking to 120 Hz.

Q: Is it worth it to buy a pixel perfect monitor?
A: No. All evidence as of now suggests that probability of receiving a monitor with no or little dead pixels is random, even if purchasing a 'pixel perfect' monitor. It seems that it is a marketing ploy for them to get more money.

Q: Does the single-input version of these monitors overclock?
A: Yes. To see the various overclocks (OCs) reported, look to the expandable section below titled "Members List Form Submission Trends, Analysis" and look for the pie graph of reported OCs.

Q: Does the multi-input model of these monitors overclock?
A: No. Even connecting the multi-input monitor via dual-link DVI will not result in it being able to overclock.

Q: Is the multi-input model of these monitors good for gaming?
A: No. They have "two frames of input lag" and thus are very bad for gaming.

Q: Does the TRUE10 model (10-bit panel) overclock? How is the input-lag?
A: No it does not overclock (regardless of what they try and tell you, for the time being). Input lag is worse than on the 8-bit panel version. DO NOT get this if you are trying to game. These are graphic design specific panels, and you probably need a 10-bit specific graphics card to even make use of the 10-bit color depth.

Q: If you can overclock in the computer to 120 Hz, does the monitor truly run at 120 Hz?
A: Yes. Proof: http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/530#post_19788281

Q: Can I buy a monitor that will OC to 120 Hz, guaranteed?
A: No, not as far as I know. There are theories that monitors sold by certain sellers have a better chance to OC higher, but it is considered to be random.

Q: Does the DVI cable used have an effect on OC ability?
A: Some have reported better and worse OCs from using a different cable than that included. Some have also reported varrying OCs with switching their GPU. YMMV

Q: Do any issues come from overclocking, i.e. does it affect reliability?
A: Unknown at this time. However, other korean monitors have been overclocked for years with no issues.

Q: Should I buy an X-star or a Qnix (Any differences? Which one will overclock better?)
A: Short answer: Choose whichever one you want.
Long answer: They have the same screen, (both samsung PLS), and look almost identical other than their logo. Neither one has been proven to be clearly better, at this time. The general consensus is believed that they have the same random OC-ability.

Q: Should I buy a matte or glossy monitor?
A: Glossy is superior for image clarity (clarity = sharpness of image. not 'quality' or 'color' of image). The Matte coating on these monitors is semi-Glossy, not a thick Matte coating so it isn't as obtrusive as traditional matte coating. So, choosing Matte or Glossy comes down to if you will be bothered by reflections. If there is a potential for daylight or electrical light reflection, do not get Glossy.

Q: Can i remove the stock stand (base and stem) and mount the monitor?
A: Yes. Both the qnix and x-star have 100mm vesa mount pattern, so mounting is possible. Removing the base is easy (unscrew the thumb screw on the bottom), but removing the clear stem requires opening the monitor casing and unscrewing it. There are multiple videos and pictures below in the "Monitor fixes, support, help" area describing how to open the monitor casing. Once the monitor casing is opened, it is easy to see how to unscrew the screws holding in the base stem.

Q: Will I be able to notice the response time and/or input lag (especially in gaming)?
A: Many users, myself included, have noticed motion blur during FPS gaming (such as planetside 2). It would be even more noticeable in 'twitch' gaming. It is fine for regular use (Leauge of Legends, Guildwars 2, etc.), but gaming professionals should look elsewhere.

Q: Is the panel 6 or 8 bit?
A: Panel is 8 bit.

Q: Differences between IPS and PLS? (why is one better than the other, if that?)
A: IPS is made by LG and PLS is made by Samsung. They are both pretty much the same thing, but technically PLS is better.

Q: I don't live in the U.S.. How much will I have to pay in additional shipping fees, VAT, taxes, etc.?
A: Look at the expandable section below titled "VAT, Fees, Taxes by Country"

Q: Does my monitor have any dead pixels or back light bleed?
A: Here is a good website to check. Choose a color and make it full screen to check dead/stuck pixels. For checking back light bleed, choose the black and make it full screen. Make your surroundings as dark as possible with no lights or daylight.

Q: Oh noe, I received a monitor and it has back light bleed (BLB)!! How will I know if it is worthy of getting a return over?
A: Some ebay sellers straight up say that BLB is not something they take returns over. There have been exceptions, however. So take pictures of the monitor in the best standardized way to show BLB. Refer to the "Monitor Fixes, Support, Help" section below for the subsection titled "How to properly take pictures of your backlight bleed" to learn how to take pictures of the BLB, and post them here on this forum.

Q: Is there a way to fix back light bleed (BLB)?
A: Possibly, to some degree. Look below in the expandable section titled "Tape mod to fix Back Light Bleed"

Q: What GPU should I have to support the resolution of this monitor?
A: For non-gaming, anything is fine as long as it has the DVI-D port. For gaming, a card with 2GB GDDR5 is recommended and anything above that is great. Below 2GB will work, just not the best for modern games.



Link here

Just because i'm not sure about Quad atm doesn't mean i won't think about it later and i'd rather have the PSU power to do for starters than have to buy another PSU.


----------



## Gereti

what would be maximum voltage, what i would push to my kingston 4x2gb ddr3 low-profile ram's what doens't include heatsink?


----------



## Johan45

If you have a fan on them up to 1.75 but make sure you keep air moving on them.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Q: Why Korean PLS monitors? What is different about them?
> A: Here is some back story: IPS Korean monitors have been around for awhile now, but with increasing popularity their prices have risen. Overclocking variants cost even more.
> Out of this comes new Korean variants using the Samsung PLS screen, specifically the Qnix and the X-star, which offer the same (if not better) image quality of the popular IPS and have a very good chance of overclocking to 120 Hz.
> 
> Q: Is it worth it to buy a pixel perfect monitor?
> A: No. All evidence as of now suggests that probability of receiving a monitor with no or little dead pixels is random, even if purchasing a 'pixel perfect' monitor. It seems that it is a marketing ploy for them to get more money.
> 
> Q: Does the single-input version of these monitors overclock?
> A: Yes. To see the various overclocks (OCs) reported, look to the expandable section below titled "Members List Form Submission Trends, Analysis" and look for the pie graph of reported OCs.
> 
> Q: Does the multi-input model of these monitors overclock?
> A: No. Even connecting the multi-input monitor via dual-link DVI will not result in it being able to overclock.
> 
> Q: Is the multi-input model of these monitors good for gaming?
> A: No. They have "two frames of input lag" and thus are very bad for gaming.
> 
> Q: Does the TRUE10 model (10-bit panel) overclock? How is the input-lag?
> A: No it does not overclock (regardless of what they try and tell you, for the time being). Input lag is worse than on the 8-bit panel version. DO NOT get this if you are trying to game. These are graphic design specific panels, and you probably need a 10-bit specific graphics card to even make use of the 10-bit color depth.
> 
> Q: If you can overclock in the computer to 120 Hz, does the monitor truly run at 120 Hz?
> A: Yes. Proof: http://www.overclock.net/t/1374065/korean-qnix-qx2710-evolution-ll-27-2560x1440-matte-samsung-pls-panel/530#post_19788281
> 
> Q: Can I buy a monitor that will OC to 120 Hz, guaranteed?
> A: No, not as far as I know. There are theories that monitors sold by certain sellers have a better chance to OC higher, but it is considered to be random.
> 
> Q: Does the DVI cable used have an effect on OC ability?
> A: Some have reported better and worse OCs from using a different cable than that included. Some have also reported varrying OCs with switching their GPU. YMMV
> 
> Q: Do any issues come from overclocking, i.e. does it affect reliability?
> A: Unknown at this time. However, other korean monitors have been overclocked for years with no issues.
> 
> Q: Should I buy an X-star or a Qnix (Any differences? Which one will overclock better?)
> A: Short answer: Choose whichever one you want.
> Long answer: They have the same screen, (both samsung PLS), and look almost identical other than their logo. Neither one has been proven to be clearly better, at this time. The general consensus is believed that they have the same random OC-ability.
> 
> Q: Should I buy a matte or glossy monitor?
> A: Glossy is superior for image clarity (clarity = sharpness of image. not 'quality' or 'color' of image). The Matte coating on these monitors is semi-Glossy, not a thick Matte coating so it isn't as obtrusive as traditional matte coating. So, choosing Matte or Glossy comes down to if you will be bothered by reflections. If there is a potential for daylight or electrical light reflection, do not get Glossy.
> 
> Q: Can i remove the stock stand (base and stem) and mount the monitor?
> A: Yes. Both the qnix and x-star have 100mm vesa mount pattern, so mounting is possible. Removing the base is easy (unscrew the thumb screw on the bottom), but removing the clear stem requires opening the monitor casing and unscrewing it. There are multiple videos and pictures below in the "Monitor fixes, support, help" area describing how to open the monitor casing. Once the monitor casing is opened, it is easy to see how to unscrew the screws holding in the base stem.
> 
> Q: Will I be able to notice the response time and/or input lag (especially in gaming)?
> A: Many users, myself included, have noticed motion blur during FPS gaming (such as planetside 2). It would be even more noticeable in 'twitch' gaming. It is fine for regular use (Leauge of Legends, Guildwars 2, etc.), but gaming professionals should look elsewhere.
> 
> Q: Is the panel 6 or 8 bit?
> A: Panel is 8 bit.
> 
> Q: Differences between IPS and PLS? (why is one better than the other, if that?)
> A: IPS is made by LG and PLS is made by Samsung. They are both pretty much the same thing, but technically PLS is better.
> 
> Q: I don't live in the U.S.. How much will I have to pay in additional shipping fees, VAT, taxes, etc.?
> A: Look at the expandable section below titled "VAT, Fees, Taxes by Country"
> 
> Q: Does my monitor have any dead pixels or back light bleed?
> A: Here is a good website to check. Choose a color and make it full screen to check dead/stuck pixels. For checking back light bleed, choose the black and make it full screen. Make your surroundings as dark as possible with no lights or daylight.
> 
> Q: Oh noe, I received a monitor and it has back light bleed (BLB)!! How will I know if it is worthy of getting a return over?
> A: Some ebay sellers straight up say that BLB is not something they take returns over. There have been exceptions, however. So take pictures of the monitor in the best standardized way to show BLB. Refer to the "Monitor Fixes, Support, Help" section below for the subsection titled "How to properly take pictures of your backlight bleed" to learn how to take pictures of the BLB, and post them here on this forum.
> 
> Q: Is there a way to fix back light bleed (BLB)?
> A: Possibly, to some degree. Look below in the expandable section titled "Tape mod to fix Back Light Bleed"
> 
> Q: What GPU should I have to support the resolution of this monitor?
> A: For non-gaming, anything is fine as long as it has the DVI-D port. For gaming, a card with 2GB GDDR5 is recommended and anything above that is great. Below 2GB will work, just not the best for modern games.
> 
> 
> 
> Link here
> 
> Just because i'm not sure about Quad atm doesn't mean i won't think about it later and i'd rather have the PSU power to do for starters than have to buy another PSU.


that's one nice monitor you got there man, i am happy with mine so far but if i am planning on a new one it would definitely an 1440p.

I hear you on the PSU front man, that is why i have 850 watts, obviously not for 4 way SLI but maybe for SLI.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you have a fan on them up to 1.75 but make sure you keep air moving on them.


Okay, have to assembly some fan there, now those run 1.65V/1866, but i would (hope) to get those to 2133, i should tweak latency too, now those run cl11...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that's one nice monitor you got there man, i am happy with mine so far but if i am planning on a new one it would definitely an 1440p.
> 
> I hear you on the PSU front man, that is why i have 850 watts, obviously not for 4 way SLI but maybe for SLI.


Yeah, it's a pretty nice panel, will do me till 4k freesync

And i hate to break it to you but you can't do 4-way anyways, 970's will only go up to 3-way.


----------



## Gereti

Hmm...


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, it's a pretty nice panel, will do me till 4k freesync
> 
> And i hate to break it to you but you can't do 4-way anyways, 970's will only go up to 3-way.


I cant wait to see people on ocn tripping over themselves to yell cpu bottleneck.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah alright, i was googeling our screen and it says that its an 120Hz monitor but i guess its an different one than.
> 
> I was assuming you are getting quadfire because of the big PSU you got there, seems little overkill for crossfire.
> 
> Good luck with your build man
> 
> wow no need to get all bulky and rude man.
> 
> adaptive v-sync is smoother and better than normal v-sync because normal v-sync synchronizes the frame rate to the refresh rate of the display and indeed it solves one problem called tearing but it also creates a problem like stutter if the framerate of the game falls below the refresh rate of the display.
> 
> Since i have an 144Hz monitor and i never see frames higher or even close to 144 i see stutter witch is not nice to see so that's why i use adaptive v-sync for an smoother an better game play. if you have a GPU or in fact GPU's that can pull more than 60, 120FPS than normal v-sync has no trouble but since i play at 1440p and rarely see a lot more than 60FPS i turn on adaptive v-sync and the image is smooth as butter again.
> 
> Have to try without adaptive v-sync tho but i am actually fine like this.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/videos


when has he been rude to you? is saying u are wrong rude? i doubt that

u always going on about this and that and quite frankly u are full of hot air and full of crap lol

ive decided to block u again lol, sorry but u promise to post things and u dont, just like normal man

ibt avx stable [email protected] yeah right not even reds cherry picked 8350's do that well

u say u posted it before but its not in your album









man up put up and apologise for the lies


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah alright, i was googeling our screen and it says that its an 120Hz monitor but i guess its an different one than.
> 
> I was assuming you are getting quadfire because of the big PSU you got there, seems little overkill for crossfire.
> 
> Good luck with your build man
> 
> wow no need to get all bulky and rude man.
> 
> adaptive v-sync is smoother and better than normal v-sync because normal v-sync synchronizes the frame rate to the refresh rate of the display and indeed it solves one problem called tearing but it also creates a problem like stutter if the framerate of the game falls below the refresh rate of the display.
> 
> Since i have an 144Hz monitor and i never see frames higher or even close to 144 i see stutter witch is not nice to see so that's why i use adaptive v-sync for an smoother an better game play. if you have a GPU or in fact GPU's that can pull more than 60, 120FPS than normal v-sync has no trouble but since i play at 1440p and rarely see a lot more than 60FPS i turn on adaptive v-sync and the image is smooth as butter again.
> 
> Have to try without adaptive v-sync tho but i am actually fine like this.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/videos
> 
> 
> 
> when has he been rude to you? is saying u are wrong rude? i doubt that
> 
> u always going on about this and that and quite frankly u are full of hot air and full of crap lol
> 
> ive decided to block u again lol, sorry but u promise to post things and u dont, just like normal man
> 
> ibt avx stable [email protected] yeah right not even reds cherry picked 8350's do that well
> 
> u say u posted it before but its not in your album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man up put up and apologise for the lies
Click to expand...

Eh, i had someone yesterday claiming 5.2Ghz @ 1.48v 100% stable.......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Eh, i had someone yesterday claiming 5.2Ghz @ 1.48v 100% stable.......


its hard to deal with lol, is asking for evidence wrong?

its hurricane stable coming back to bite us in the butt haha


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Eh, i had someone yesterday claiming 5.2Ghz @ 1.48v 100% stable.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its hard to deal with lol, is asking for evidence wrong?
> 
> its hurricane stable coming back to bite us in the butt haha
Click to expand...

You know, i've never proved my clocks are stable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You know, i've never proved my clocks are stable


its trust, something which he lost with most of the old timers on here

where do u think the hurricane stable stuff came from lol

i wouldnt of said anything but he said he posted awhile back so i looked and voila nothing there

he also said the other day he would re run it but never has done, its like he's shirking in providing the screenshot


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You know, i've never proved my clocks are stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its trust, something which he lost with most of the old timers on here
> 
> where do u think the hurricane stable stuff came from lol
> 
> i wouldnt of said anything but he said he posted awhile back so i looked and voila nothing there
> 
> he also said the other day he would re run it but never has done, its like he's shirking in providing the screenshot
Click to expand...

ah well, heres something i was working on earlier:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3039999

Such a troll score


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ah well, heres something i was working on earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3039999
> 
> Such a troll score


hehe, looking forward in seeing that score rise with your new WC stuff!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, it's a pretty nice panel, will do me till 4k freesync
> 
> And i hate to break it to you but you can't do 4-way anyways, 970's will only go up to 3-way.


Who said that i am going to do that with this card? O well, the more better reason i went with 850 watts.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, it's a pretty nice panel, will do me till 4k freesync
> 
> And i hate to break it to you but you can't do 4-way anyways, 970's will only go up to 3-way.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that i am going to do that with this card? O well, the more better reason i went with 850 watts.
Click to expand...

No-one really, I was just stating that you couldn't even if you wanted to.....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when has he been rude to you? is saying u are wrong rude? i doubt that
> 
> u always going on about this and that and quite frankly u are full of hot air and full of crap lol
> 
> ive decided to block u again lol, sorry but u promise to post things and u dont, just like normal man
> 
> ibt avx stable [email protected] yeah right not even reds cherry picked 8350's do that well
> 
> u say u posted it before but its not in your album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man up put up and apologise for the lies


Its not telling me that i am wrong but the way how he said it is just wrong IMO because its not 100% wrong.

I am running my CPU for couple of days at 1.488vcore 5.0Ghz and have had zero problems or any strange things happening at all during gaming or rendering a file in adobe premiere pro..

Remember the IBT AVX run i did on 4.8 that was 'stable' ? Guess what? I was rendering the same file in adobe premiere pro for 2 minutes when i get BSOD. Not much of an stability test now is it?

It sounds to you that i talk like this and that because you don't understand what i try to say? Or is it always someone else its fault like the narcissistic people claim?

Perhaps it is you that should think before you talk and actually type like an grown men instead of a child all the time. I guess they are all that way in Yorkshire?

You can block me you won't hurt my feelings dude. End of discussion.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you have a fan on them up to 1.75 but make sure you keep air moving on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, have to assembly some fan there, now those run 1.65V/1866, but i would (hope) to get those to 2133, i should tweak latency too, now those run cl11...
Click to expand...

Honestly concentrate on getting better timings at 1866. CL11 is not good. If you can't tighten it down to something like 9-10-9-27 at 1866 then you won't see any performance gains from that ram at all.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not telling me that i am wrong but the way how he said it is just wrong IMO because its not 100% wrong.
> 
> I am running my CPU for couple of days at 1.488vcore 5.0Ghz and have had zero problems or any strange things happening at all during gaming or rendering a file in adobe premiere pro..
> 
> Remember the IBT AVX run i did on 4.8 that was 'stable' ? Guess what? I was rendering the same file in adobe premiere pro for 2 minutes when i get BSOD. Not much of an stability test now is it?
> 
> It sounds to you that i talk like this and that because you don't understand what i try to say? Or is it always someone else its fault like the narcissistic people claim?
> 
> Perhaps it is you that should think before you talk and actually type like an grown men instead of a child all the time. I guess they are all that way in Yorkshire?
> 
> You can block me you won't hurt my feelings dude. End of discussion.


you didnt made avx high and did standart because that you got bsod with adobe premier pro i think


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I provided such a while back with my previous sabertooth remember.
> 
> But i will run it again if you like, no problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *No i have the same CPU, i provided screenshots a while back* i don't have time now to run it because i have to go within a couple of minutes.
> 
> *Believe me or not but i was pretty much surprised as well, my previous chip could not run 5Ghz stable without pushing a ridiculous amount of volts through it*.
> 
> The sabertooth can handle the FX chips way better than the UD5 can, on another note, my PSU was broken too so that explained my strange scores and weird problems.


first u said this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not telling me that i am wrong but the way how he said it is just wrong IMO because its not 100% wrong.
> 
> *I am running my CPU for couple of days at 1.488vcore 5.0Ghz* and have had zero problems or any strange things happening at all during gaming or rendering a file in adobe premiere pro..
> 
> Remember the IBT AVX run i did on 4.8 that was 'stable' ? Guess what? I was rendering the same file in adobe premiere pro for 2 minutes when i get BSOD. Not much of an stability test now is it?
> 
> It sounds to you that i talk like this and that because you don't understand what i try to say? Or is it always someone else its fault like the narcissistic people claim?
> 
> Perhaps it is you that should think before you talk and actually type like an grown men instead of a child all the time. I guess they are all that way in Yorkshire?
> 
> You can block me you won't hurt my feelings dude. End of discussion.


now u say a couple of days only

make your mind up and leave the personal attacks out pls


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm...


No offense, but that is just plain bad.
Like someone said above me, try to lower the latency first.

These clocks with such lose timings will net you almost no gains.
And your ram are naked, right? Without heatsinks.
If I were you I wouldn't overvolt them at all. Heatsinks are not only for aesthetics you know?









Have you used Aida64 to benchmark your ram? That way you can actually see the gains in performance.

Here are mine some runs from my kit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> you didnt made avx high and did standart because that you got bsod with adobe premier pro i think


Nope, i never run standard because that is close to nothing. I provided the proof in here some time ago when i did a run at 4.8ghz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> first u said this
> now u say a couple of days only
> 
> make your mind up and leave the personal attacks out pls


what part you don't understand?

I have a new CPU for a couple of months now like i posted a while back.

My PREVIOUS CPU i couldn't get 5Ghz stable, i could only bench 5Ghz at 1.6 vcore witch i obviously way too high for my cooler to cope with. I also provided bench scores those days.

And yes, i am running my CPU now for a couple of days at 5Ghz with 1.488vcore because i was out of the running during hardware problems like i also posted a while back...

Maybe you should read my complete posts before drawing conclusions and start bashing that i an full of ....

Sorry about the personal attack but you kinda asked for it because what you said was not true and uncalled for.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Proof that you did 4.8 at 1.48v is not proof that you did 5.0 at the same volts. All Gerty is saying is if you want to claim that here you have to put the screenshot up. And don't insult a Yorkshireman were tough up north. Oh and I need 1.5 volts.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Proof that you did 4.8 at 1.48v is not proof that you did 5.0 at the same volts. All Gerty is saying is if you want to claim that here you have to put the screenshot up. And don't insult a Yorkshireman were tough up north. Oh and I need 1.5 volts.












And the discussions keep rolling.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Rollin rollin rawhide,..


----------



## gertruude

its like flogging a dead horse so i give up


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its like flogging a dead horse so i give up


I'm doing 5.5 on my new 1 day old fx 8320E at 1.48v heres plenty of proof


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## emsj86

Everyone just wants to be in the 5ghz club. It's funny because 1its not worth the extra vintage needed, unless your lucky or have custom water loop. Also I senalot of people claiming over 5gjz stable clocks with low volts and non custom water loops. There is no way a aio. 240mm (100i for example) you would have to be be very lucky to get good temps at over 5 or even 5 clock speed (I'm sure some have but if you read through these post you think everyone and there mother can hit 5 no problem ). Just my two cents


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its like flogging a dead horse so i give up


Is this any consolation??


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I'm doing 5.5 on my new 1 day old fx 8320E at 1.48v heres plenty of proof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


damn my first rick roll ever!!!!

how could ya man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Is this any consolation??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no because im wanting the same cpu but cant afford it yet








im jealous of u!!

haha


----------



## emsj86

. My 8350 and 78 0 oc and freezing to death


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the discussions keep rolling.


yeah I thought mine was stable at 4.8 with 1.46 but turns out it passing 10 runs was a fluke it subsequently failed it a week later and had to be bumped to 1.47 but imo that's still not so bad with ultra high llc it creeps around 1.48 at times... still haven't wrestled with tearing down the loop to see why I'm not cooling as good as I should wth am I waiting on it won't tear itself down lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Everyone just wants to be in the 5ghz club. It's funny because 1its not worth the extra vintage needed, unless your lucky or have custom water loop. Also I senalot of people claiming over 5gjz stable clocks with low volts and non custom water loops. There is no way a aio. 240mm (100i for example) you would have to be be very lucky to get good temps at over 5 or even 5 clock speed (I'm sure some have but if you read through these post you think everyone and there mother can hit 5 no problem ). Just my two cents


Why cant everyone and their motha hit 5ghz in an AIO if erra body and they lil brother hits 4.8 on a HYPER 212. You seem to misunderstand the fundamentals of hitting such high clocks with minimum performance hardware. In fact the most important variable or setting you need that everyone else is missing is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Alot of people must not have ever heard this motto


----------



## emsj86

Yea and what temps are you getting on that hyper 212 at 4.8? Not saying it can't be done but takes some serious cooling or a special chip to get safe temps


----------



## MrPerforations

same as , h100, nice temps for the clock , but it fail's after stock, that sounds like a gremlin movie.









think i'll tinker with it some more, can't wait to get screen freeze....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow $2000 for a desk, it's nice and all but man that's a lot of coin just for something to put your monitor on. I like it but... I guess I'm just too cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> this what ucan do with this desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well worth the money, its well out of my pricerange but we can dream cant we lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty handy in the woodshop and that gives me an idea. Maybe I could fab one up sometime?
Click to expand...

that price is insane... you could fab it in sheet metal and aluminum for less then that. just meassure 3 or 4 times and only need to cut once..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> what would be maximum voltage, what i would push to my kingston 4x2gb ddr3 low-profile ram's what doens't include heatsink?


i wouldn't suggest going much over 1.65v under load (on ram, due to slight vdroop in those circuits) if you don't have at-least some heat sinks on them. If you've got heat sinks and air moving across i would be willing to push it JUST past 1.72-1.75

Beyond that, some sort of active cooling would be required. having that said the JEDEC standard requires the sticks to be able to withstand more with out immediate degradation. tho i don't recommend running at those voltages LOL unless your are still running ddr2 and even then you might be low on the volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its like flogging a dead horse so i give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing 5.5 on my new 1 day old fx 8320E at 1.48v heres plenty of proof
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

What song is that ?????


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea and what temps are you getting on that hyper 212 at 4.8? Not saying it can't be done but
> takes some serious cooling or a special chip to get safe temps


All it takes is... wait for it...wait for it...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Special FX!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> What song is that ?????


linky here


----------



## emsj86

Ok ...... Way to much miss information. There is some great help in this thread but too much crap and lies in between.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> What song is that ?????


thanks to kalistoval its going round in me head









Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

now it can go round in everybody else s head

haha


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks to kalistoval its going round in me head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry
> Never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
> 
> now it can go round in everybody else s head
> 
> haha


LOL sing it while benching and watching your temps and voltages!


----------



## MrPerforations

well, next amd birthday, think this is the anthem...


----------



## Kalistoval

Hey everybody I had bought a cosmos se case but I kinda dont like the look. I have a kraken x40 on my 280x and a x60 on my cpu anyone know of a case that can house the x40 on top of my vrm heat sink on my sabertooth. I was thinking either corsair 780t, 760t or them new nzxt cases


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its like flogging a dead horse so i give up




And for my next trick...5.2 on. 212.......


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> What song is that ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linky here
Click to expand...

....SAndstorm???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> What song is that ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to kalistoval its going round in me head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry
> Never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
> 
> now it can go round in everybody else s head
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

Darude... Sandstorm??!?!???!?!!?!?!??!?!?

DU.du.du?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Ok ...... Way to much miss information. There is some great help in this thread but too much crap and lies in between.


If you have an issue, feel free to ask.

But be aware you will be asked to fill out a rig builder (great tutorial in Mega man's signature) Post it in your signature and this will increase the amount of knowledgeable people responding to you.

you will likely be asked about voltages and temps. HWinfo is the Favored way in this thread as it is the least buggy on this platform.

Ask a question provide the information asked for and people will help.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey everybody I had bought a cosmos se case but I kinda dont like the look. I have a kraken x40 on my 280x and a x60 on my cpu anyone know of a case that can house the x40 on top of my vrm heat sink on my sabertooth. I was thinking either corsair 780t, 760t or them new nzxt cases


Check out phanteks enthoo pro. It's amazing for 90 dollars. See hardwarecancuks review of it on yt


----------



## emsj86

Where do I go to fill out rig builder


----------



## MrPerforations

oh well, 6 fails of cinebench r15 opengl later, I found the f5 in bios and got it to work.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> If you have an issue, feel free to ask.
> 
> But be aware you will be asked to fill out a rig builder (great tutorial in Mega man's signature) Post it in your signature and this will increase the amount of knowledgeable people responding to you.
> 
> you will likely be asked about voltages and temps. HWinfo is the Favored way in this thread as it is the least buggy on this platform.
> 
> Ask a question provide the information asked for and people will help.


This is a great reply, but I will add that most of the guys here know their stuff, they have the patience is saints......sometimes. I will add AIDA to software to use, but it's not free.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Where do I go to fill out rig builder


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100


----------



## Alastair

Well I already claimed my stables. 4.9GHz @ 1.548V with HTT at 2836MHz and CPU-NB at 2578MHz.

And 4.8GHz with 1.5V, HTT at 2781MHz and CPU-NB at 2530MHz.


Love these clocks. Not quite 5GHz but you know what. She runs well!









EDIT: Realized I posted the same pic twice!


----------



## ObscureParadox

I can run Cinebench R15 @7.47GHz with 1.35v I swear


----------



## puts

looks fake or economy settings what undervolt without load


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I can run Cinebench R15 @7.47GHz with 1.35v I swear


I take it that this was using your cooler master 212 evo..............


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I can run Cinebench R15 @7.47GHz with 1.35v I swear


That's not even the least bit amazing compared to the fact that you went back to a time before R15 or Vishera to do that run... ( hehe check windows date in lower right corner.)

Nice score Obscure


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Ok ...... Way to much miss information. There is some great help in this thread but too much crap and lies in between.


lol he was being sarcastic no one believes you can get 4.8 on 212 unless they are liars


----------



## pwnzilla61

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1102945/a/797114/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/sort/display_order/

Old pic from release been running this ever since. Not set to very high, but tested with occt, etc.I play a lot of BF4, and some encoding and no issues ever. My old 8120 could do [email protected] But of course on water.


----------



## puts

Hello guys and gals i have 500w psu and my cpu is 4ghz 1.2v and my video card is gtx470 stock and my question is what is better overclock video card or cpu to 4.4-4.5ghz? I cant both because my psu is only 500w. but i think for gaming its better push it to the limit gtx470 and get better gains than overclocking my cpu 4.4-4.5ghz? i have good arctic xtreme cooler too on my gpu.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not telling me that i am wrong but the way how he said it is just wrong IMO because its not 100% wrong.


You said, and I quote;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Normally with V-sync you get tearing


That is 100% wrong. It is the _exact opposite_ of that happens. This is not a matter of opinion, it is fact. I provided my proof to back it up and asked that you stop promoting things you do not understand.

If you have a problem with that, then prove me wrong. If you can not prove me wrong, and still insist on providing false information, then I will continue to call you out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey everybody I had bought a cosmos se case but I kinda dont like the look. I have a kraken x40 on my 280x and a x60 on my cpu anyone know of a case that can house the x40 on top of my vrm heat sink on my sabertooth. I was thinking either corsair 780t, 760t or them new nzxt cases
> 
> 
> 
> Check out phanteks enthoo pro. It's amazing for 90 dollars. See hardwarecancuks review of it on yt
Click to expand...

Enthoo Pro and HAF XM, best cases around the $100 mark hands down.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not telling me that i am wrong but the way how he said it is just wrong IMO because its not 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I quote;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Normally with V-sync you get tearing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is 100% wrong. It is the _exact opposite_ of that happens. This is not a matter of opinion, it is fact. I provided my proof to back it up and asked that you stop promoting things you do not understand.
> 
> If you have a problem with that, then prove me wrong. If you can not prove me wrong, and still insist on providing false information, then I will continue to call you out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey everybody I had bought a cosmos se case but I kinda dont like the look. I have a kraken x40 on my 280x and a x60 on my cpu anyone know of a case that can house the x40 on top of my vrm heat sink on my sabertooth. I was thinking either corsair 780t, 760t or them new nzxt cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out phanteks enthoo pro. It's amazing for 90 dollars. See hardwarecancuks review of it on yt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enthoo Pro and HAF XM, best cases around the $100 mark hands down.
Click to expand...

Some good deals on the egg now for Coolermaster cases - example
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119290&cm_re=haf_stacker-_-11-119-290-_-Product

Haf 935 stacker for $119 AR









EDIT : HAF XM is $69


----------



## emsj86

I didn't know what I was getting when I got my enthoo pro (it just released). Now that I have it when I go into microcenter I'm glad I didn't get a nzxt or corsair. Not that there bad cases just the overall feel of the phanteks just feels well built and the corsair seem nice but flimsy


----------



## darkelixa

I myself are also looking for a case, maybe by coolermaster. Have been looking at the HAFX, storm stryker/ trooper /cosmos se. Really want a case that I can drop the atx mainboard, a noctua d14, sapphire r9 290 in. Just trying to find the best one with airflow and will buy better fans if need be


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I myself are also looking for a case, maybe by coolermaster. Have been looking at the HAFX, storm stryker/ trooper /cosmos se. Really want a case that I can drop the atx mainboard, a noctua d14, sapphire r9 290 in. Just trying to find the best one with airflow and will buy better fans if need be


HAF has the best airflow from the ones you listed, I'm using a Storm Trooper atm and it's good but the HAF is in another league imo


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Everyone just wants to be in the 5ghz club. It's funny because 1its not worth the extra vintage needed, unless your lucky or have custom water loop. Also I senalot of people claiming over 5gjz stable clocks with low volts and non custom water loops. There is no way a aio. 240mm (100i for example) you would have to be be very lucky to get good temps at over 5 or even 5 clock speed (I'm sure some have but if you read through these post you think everyone and there mother can hit 5 no problem ). Just my two cents


well... actually there is a club for that... but you have to prove it... little bit on stability, and temp control... don't want it to be too hard... but I did prove mine more than I asked of others... I have proof of 5ghz @ 1.464 volts.... actual volts range between 1.45-1.47ish due to ultra high LLC.... bios is set at just over 1.4, but generally I just call it 1.45 since I know the LLC will keep it above that... over and over I've run tests and as long as volts don't drop below 1.45 it stays stable... I've actually set it at 1.48 with high llc, and it will drop to 1.45 under full load... but I'd prefer it to rise by .02 than drop by .03 so I changed it around...

club link is in my sig.. its the 5ghz 24/7 club you can see my proof in there if you want..... if anyone thinks they can pass the test, please apply.... but be warned... if you don't have proper cooling it can be deadly lol...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I didn't know what I was getting when I got my enthoo pro (it just released). Now that I have it when I go into microcenter I'm glad I didn't get a nzxt or corsair. Not that there bad cases just the overall feel of the phanteks just feels well built and the corsair seem nice but flimsy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I myself are also looking for a case, maybe by coolermaster. Have been looking at the HAFX, storm stryker/ trooper /cosmos se. Really want a case that I can drop the atx mainboard, a noctua d14, sapphire r9 290 in. Just trying to find the best one with airflow and will buy better fans if need be


I'm looking at one of these for my next build...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139032

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022

Some nice looking mods here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-240-owners-club-gallery

Could always go with an S or D Frame....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108128&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSBGDRYLXVJN-_-11-108-128-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108133&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSBGDRYLXVJN-_-11-108-133-_-Product


----------



## Kalistoval

Im thinking of somthing like the inwin glass type cases somthing like a rounded square. I see why apple is so successful lol rounded squares it adds that extra razzle dazzle


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow $2000 for a desk, it's nice and all but man that's a lot of coin just for something to put your monitor on. I like it but... I guess I'm just too cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> this what ucan do with this desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well worth the money, its well out of my pricerange but we can dream cant we lol
Click to expand...

CASELABS !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> What song is that ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to kalistoval its going round in me head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry
> Never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
> 
> now it can go round in everybody else s head
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

WARNING GERTY WILL BE JELLY OF THE HAIR !!!!!!!!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not telling me that i am wrong but the way how he said it is just wrong IMO because its not 100% wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You said, and I quote;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Normally with V-sync you get tearing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is 100% wrong. It is the _exact opposite_ of that happens. This is not a matter of opinion, it is fact. I provided my proof to back it up and asked that you stop promoting things you do not understand.
> 
> If you have a problem with that, then prove me wrong. If you can not prove me wrong, and still insist on providing false information, then I will continue to call you out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey everybody I had bought a cosmos se case but I kinda dont like the look. I have a kraken x40 on my 280x and a x60 on my cpu anyone know of a case that can house the x40 on top of my vrm heat sink on my sabertooth. I was thinking either corsair 780t, 760t or them new nzxt cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out phanteks enthoo pro. It's amazing for 90 dollars. See hardwarecancuks review of it on yt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enthoo Pro and HAF XM, best cases around the $100 mark hands down.
Click to expand...

seriously i envision you as a emotionless robot where as hurr assumes you say it in a "tone"

in my head kya you look like this !!


come to think of it, i now want a johnny 5 case ( PC )


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow $2000 for a desk, it's nice and all but man that's a lot of coin just for something to put your monitor on. I like it but... I guess I'm just too cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> this what ucan do with this desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well worth the money, its well out of my pricerange but we can dream cant we lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CASELABS !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> What song is that ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks to kalistoval its going round in me head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry
> Never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
> 
> now it can go round in everybody else s head
> 
> haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WARNING GERTY WILL BE JELLY OF THE HAIR !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not telling me that i am wrong but the way how he said it is just wrong IMO because its not 100% wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said, and I quote;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Normally with V-sync you get tearing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is 100% wrong. It is the exact opposite of that happens. This is not a matter of opinion, it is fact. I provided my proof to back it up and asked that you stop promoting things you do not understand.
> 
> If you have a problem with that, then prove me wrong. If you can not prove me wrong, and still insist on providing false information, then I will continue to call you out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey everybody I had bought a cosmos se case but I kinda dont like the look. I have a kraken x40 on my 280x and a x60 on my cpu anyone know of a case that can house the x40 on top of my vrm heat sink on my sabertooth. I was thinking either corsair 780t, 760t or them new nzxt cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out phanteks enthoo pro. It's amazing for 90 dollars. See hardwarecancuks review of it on yt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enthoo Pro and HAF XM, best cases around the $100 mark hands down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously i envision you as a emotionless robot where as hurr assumes you say it in a "tone"
> 
> in my head kya you look like this !!
> 
> 
> come to think of it, i now want a johnny 5 case ( PC )
Click to expand...

Who started the Rick Astley?...thanks for that!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You said, and I quote;
> That is 100% wrong. It is the _exact opposite_ of that happens. This is not a matter of opinion, it is fact. *I provided my proof to back it up* and asked that you stop promoting things you do not understand.
> 
> If you have a problem with that, then prove me wrong. If you can not prove me wrong, and still insist on providing false information, then I will continue to call you out.
> Enthoo Pro and HAF XM, best cases around the $100 mark hands down.


Where is your so called proof than? Just because you said so doesn't make it so.

I know i was wrong about the tearing and i corrected myself because i was confusing tearing with stuttering..

I actually own an Nvidia card for couple of years now and i used v-sync a lot of time so i DO know what i am talking about. I explained how ADAPTIVE v-sync worked and i actually provided proof from Nvidia themselves in my previous post.

So its not only because i said so but i actually provided proof of it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I can run Cinebench R15 @7.47GHz with 1.35v I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that this was using your cooler master 212 evo..............
Click to expand...

I am using the hyper 212 for my 4.9 on my 4+1 phase board! . IM sure that was done on an H100. ROTFLMAO.


----------



## emsj86

Ok so I need some help. I'm running a custom water setup. Fx. 8350 on a sabertooth 990fx 2.0 board. I have three sp120 high performance pwm fans and 1 pwm pump. Seeing as I have only two pwm headers cpu fan and cpu opt. I bought a pwm spiltter to run all of the. Two on cpu fan two on cpu opt. I have my bios for high limit 54 at. 100 percent and low for 20 at 40 percent. My question is if I want to run a certain speed at all times say 50 percent do I just set high and low limit for the same percentage in the bios. Also is it normal for bios and in windows to only show rpms for cpu fan and not the cpu opt (I figured bc there both technically sharing the same I may be wrong though). Also at times one of the sp120 fans I have on the cpu opt will have a humming/grinding sound at times. Any suggestions thank you Jim. If needed build log is linked below http://www.overclock.net/t/1519439/blue-blurry-build-log-by-itzems-phanteks-enthoo-pro-case#post_23042749


----------



## Chopper1591

Slowly climbing the ladder again.



Finally received my new EK waterblock yesterday...
So gonna redo the loop at last, this weekend.

Haven't tested if the ram can be tightened more... will probably not help much anyway.
Getting 2400 ram stable with a high cpu clock is a bit hard. Well... the voltage needed is just too much.
Anything else to tweak to get the ram stable at 2400 instead of 2133?

cpu-nb is @ 1.3v atm


----------



## emsj86

What block did you get. I just I stalled my ek supremacy copper plexi last week love the performance and looks


----------



## emsj86

So hot topic of debate. What way do you put your paste on a 8350. I tried dot and line method server all times (only a grain if rice) yet spreading it evenly myself works best everytime.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Slowly climbing the ladder again.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received my new EK waterblock yesterday...
> So gonna redo the loop at last, this weekend.


at last, then hopefully your temps get better









looking forward to seeing it finished

take some pics of your new loop will ya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So hot topic of debate. What way do you put your paste on a 8350. I tried dot and line method server all times (only a grain if rice) yet spreading it evenly myself works best everytime.


i always use the pea method for mx-4 but does depend on which paste it is, the more thicker stuff i spread


----------



## emsj86

I use attic silver 5 and using dot method it doesn't spread out so well so spreading seems to work for me


----------



## emsj86

How do you set your asus sabertooth 990fx 2.0 cpu pwm speed to stay at a certain speed. I'm assuming by having min and max limits the same percent


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> What block did you get. I just I stalled my ek supremacy copper plexi last week love the performance and looks


Took a quick pic of the box with my Phone.
Looks familiar?










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So hot topic of debate. What way do you put your paste on a 8350. I tried dot and line method server all times (only a grain if rice) yet spreading it evenly myself works best everytime.


Since not so long now, I spread the paste.
I really think it differs from paste to paste.

In the AS5 era I swore to the pea method.

But mounting the block/cooler properly is far more important than the pasting method IMO.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> at last, then hopefully your temps get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to seeing it finished
> 
> take some pics of your new loop will ya
> i always use the pea method for mx-4 but does depend on which paste it is, the more thicker stuff i spread


Will do gerti.










Those temps are awfull, don't they?








I think a 212 will beat me now....

No, seriously. They are really off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> How do you set your asus sabertooth 990fx 2.0 cpu pwm speed to stay at a certain speed. I'm assuming by having min and max limits the same percent


You have the board, don't you?

Try it out.








Sounds simple enough.


----------



## emsj86

I do and will try it out. Just out work and figure maybe someone has done it or knows. And yes looks the same. Hope you don't have my luck mine was missing the insert pin. Your gonna want to change the insert to the second one take the pin from the first and use the second jet plate


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Took a quick pic of the box with my Phone.
> Looks familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since not so long now, I spread the paste.
> I really think it differs from paste to paste.
> 
> In the AS5 era I swore to the pea method.
> 
> But mounting the block/cooler properly is far more important than the pasting method IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do gerti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those temps are awfull, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a 212 will beat me now.....


aye they will kick yer butt








is your pump working right or fans working right

i had a similar experience a few weeks ago, with temps getting higher, couldn't fathom it out. then looked inside case and saw 3 fans not working on my rad, only a 6C difference but still it was noticeable


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I do and will try it out. Just out work and figure maybe someone has done it or knows. And yes looks the same. Hope you don't have my luck mine was missing the insert pin. Your gonna want to change the insert to the second one take the pin from the first and use the second jet plate


Contents:


You actually mean your block missed the insert pin?
There is only one insert pin... there is an extra jet plate and insert to use with amd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye they will kick yer butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is your pump working right or fans working right
> 
> i had a similar experience a few weeks ago, with temps getting higher, couldn't fathom it out. then looked inside case and saw 3 fans not working on my rad, only a 6C difference but still it was noticeable


I check the fans almost everyday. The rad is ontop of my case so I only have to bend my head a little to look.








Pump looks ok... no weird noise or something.

A big pre though....
Don't have to clean the Raystorm block. Just install the new EK and rock on.

How do you guys clean rad's btw? Just flush it with hot tap water? Or a vinegar mixture?
First time maintenance here.


----------



## Chopper1591

Just have to double post FTW.

L33T post.

1337 posts here for me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Contents:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually mean your block missed the insert pin?
> There is only one insert pin... there is an extra jet plate and insert to use with amd.
> I check the fans almost everyday. The rad is ontop of my case so I only have to bend my head a little to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump looks ok... no weird noise or something.
> 
> 
> A big pre though....
> Don't have to clean the Raystorm block. *Just install the new EK and rock on*.
> 
> *How do you guys clean rad's btw? Just flush it with hot tap water*? Or a vinegar mixture?
> First time maintenance here.


i clean new blocks too before installing, flushes any crap inside that u cant see









i just flush with distilled water for rad and shake vigorously


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Disclaimer: "(not selling in thread i know rules, Asking opinion.)"

So i'm considering selling my lightning, I just don't use it enough to justify still having it.

Think there will be much interest in this kinda higher end 290x since the 900 series is out?

and on another note.. Any one here playing the borderlands pre sequel?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I would never ever use Tap water in your loop.. even just to clean it.

unless you have a fancy R/O system for your drinking water it will have contaminates in it.

the amount of stuff in tap water is totally varied.. my old place had high salt content water (not to the point of tasting the salt but using an EC meter shows that it has some salts of sort in it)

not to mention the mineral deposits from the plumbing and water works. ever boil a pot of water dry? (common guys, we are all guys here and forgotten to but the KD in the water..) ya know that weird looking film on the side of the pot?

that is salt and mineral residue. this stuff at very least will clog your blocks eventually if not taken care of.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i clean new blocks too before installing, flushes any crap inside that u cant see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just flush with distilled water for rad and shake vigorously


Dread... got me there. And it seems logical. New parts also have stuff on it. Rad's certainly
Some more work it seems.









Have to disassemble the block anyway to change the jetplate and insert to amd optimized.
Will put the parts in a distilled water/vinegar mixture. And rinse in distilled.

I think I will buy an extra liter of distilled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would never ever use Tap water in your loop.. even just to clean it.
> 
> unless you have a fancy R/O system for your drinking water it will have contaminates in it.
> 
> the amount of stuff in tap water is totally varied.. my old place had high salt content water (not to the point of tasting the salt but using an EC meter shows that it has some salts of sort in it)
> 
> not to mention the mineral deposits from the plumbing and water works. ever boil a pot of water dry? (common guys, we are all guys here and forgotten to but the KD in the water..) ya know that weird looking film on the side of the pot?
> 
> that is salt and mineral residue. this stuff at very least will clog your blocks eventually if not taken care of.


Of course.









The water where I live is pretty hard also.
Is it called hard in English? WIth high(er) calcium %.

I don't recall how I got to that.
Remember reading somewhere of people using boiled water to flush rads.
Or was it heated distilled water?


----------



## emsj86

Yea chopper my ek block was missing the one insert pin. And if you see the directions it kinda makes it look optional specially if you don't know it's soppose to be there. Needless to say I had to wait to get it now it's all good or cold whatever you prefer


----------



## emsj86

There is some interest but don't expect what they sell for or even close. And is my lower there prices yet in the 290x so there basically the same cost as the 980. You'll find someone but id say yu get 300-350 tops for it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i clean new blocks too before installing, flushes any crap inside that u cant see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just flush with distilled water for rad and shake vigorously
> 
> 
> 
> Dread... got me there. And it seems logical. New parts also have stuff on it. Rad's certainly
> Some more work it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to disassemble the block anyway to change the jetplate and insert to amd optimized.
> Will put the parts in a distilled water/vinegar mixture. And rinse in distilled.
> 
> I think I will buy an extra liter of distilled.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would never ever use Tap water in your loop.. even just to clean it.
> 
> unless you have a fancy R/O system for your drinking water it will have contaminates in it.
> 
> the amount of stuff in tap water is totally varied.. my old place had high salt content water (not to the point of tasting the salt but using an EC meter shows that it has some salts of sort in it)
> 
> not to mention the mineral deposits from the plumbing and water works. ever boil a pot of water dry? (common guys, we are all guys here and forgotten to but the KD in the water..) ya know that weird looking film on the side of the pot?
> 
> that is salt and mineral residue. this stuff at very least will clog your blocks eventually if not taken care of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water where I live is pretty hard also.
> Is it called hard in English? WIth high(er) calcium %.
> 
> I don't recall how I got to that.
> Remember reading somewhere of people using boiled water to flush rads.
> Or was it heated distilled water?
Click to expand...

distilled...

straight boiled concentrates minerals in the water. as the boil off vapor is what is condensed into distilled water.


----------



## Benjiw

Well I feel like an idiot because I flushed mine with tap water, I am a noob though so....


----------



## bigc

After some fine tuning got my fx 8350 to 4.8ghz on 1.46v and temps at 64c load, you guys know any quick ways to trim off a few deg? i wanna see if i can get it to 4.9ghz. I'm thinking better thermal paste since im using generic thermal paste that i got off ebay for $1.50, any other ideas?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> After some fine tuning got my fx 8350 to 4.8ghz on 1.46v and temps at 64c load, you guys know any quick ways to trim off a few deg? i wanna see if i can get it to 4.9ghz. I'm thinking better thermal paste since im using generic thermal paste that i got off ebay for $1.50, any other ideas?


Are you on air or water? AIO or custom loop? I hit 72c on a spike on stress tests, my average temp is 62c the thermal cut off for these chips is 70c. They don't accurately report temps either hence why I said mine spikes rather than hits. I will probably get called out on that however but I'm confident my CPU doesn't really hit 72c or my pc would BSOD and reboot. The weak point in my loop atm is my pump which is an EK 2.2 DCP rated at 400l/ph and not much pressure to boot.


----------



## bigc

ive got a h80i intaking air from the rear of the case


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> After some fine tuning got my fx 8350 to 4.8ghz on 1.46v and temps at 64c load, you guys know any quick ways to trim off a few deg? i wanna see if i can get it to 4.9ghz. I'm thinking better thermal paste since im using generic thermal paste that i got off ebay for $1.50, any other ideas?


Fill out the Rigbuilder so everyone can acknowledge your hardware.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Basing on your statement, I'd assume you are on AIR. So your limit may lie at that Voltage Level. AIOs can extend you Vcore ceiling. So consider better cooling.










EDIT:

Never caught this,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> ive got a h80i intaking air from the rear of the case


----------



## emsj86

Honesty best your probably get. What can help is if it's cold out open a window I know crazy but works. Also make all rad fans intake helps and on full blast loud but will help


----------



## bigc

Too hot outside to open the window, maybe in winter it would work


----------



## emsj86

Hey it's cold where I am. Just throwing out ideas that cost nothing. But hey I'll just say you need a new cooling system. But hats not what he asked.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Well I feel like an idiot because I flushed mine with tap water, I am a noob though so....


dont alot of people inc myself flush with tap water, most will rinse with distilled when done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> After some fine tuning got my fx 8350 to 4.8ghz on 1.46v and temps at 64c load, you guys know any quick ways to trim off a few deg? i wanna see if i can get it to 4.9ghz. I'm thinking better thermal paste since im using generic thermal paste that i got off ebay for $1.50, any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on air or water? AIO or custom loop? I hit 72c on a spike on stress tests, my average temp is 62c the thermal cut off for these chips is 70c. They don't accurately report temps either hence why I said mine spikes rather than hits. I will probably get called out on that however but I'm confident my CPU doesn't really hit 72c or my pc would BSOD and reboot. The weak point in my loop atm is my pump which is an EK 2.2 DCP rated at 400l/ph and not much pressure to boot.
Click to expand...

amds chips DO report quite accurate @ load actually

although not so much @ idle which is inaccurate


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont alot of people inc myself flush with tap water, most will rinse with distilled when done
> amds chips DO report quite accurate @ load actually
> 
> although not so much @ idle which is inaccurate


Then why does my CPU jump like mad at full load? It goes up a few C then spikes by 10c then instantly back down 10c then when the run ends another 4c down? Do you mean to tell me that my CPU is heating up and cooling by almost 14c instantly? If so then shouldn't my CPU be warping like crazy?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then why does my CPU jump like mad at full load? It goes up a few C then spikes by 10c then instantly back down 10c then when the run ends another 4c down? Do you mean to tell me that my CPU is heating up and cooling by almost 14c instantly? If so then shouldn't my CPU be warping like crazy?


the run ends quite a bit before it posts time and scores which is why it drops rapidly before it posts times....14c is actually decent a drop between runs on water... temps drop more rapidly with an air cooler


----------



## Mega Man

on top of that there is this thing called polling


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on top of that there is this thing called polling


What's polling?








Wait if the thermal readings are true then why isn't my PC shutting down?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on top of that there is this thing called polling
> 
> 
> 
> What's polling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait if the thermal readings are true then why isn't my PC shutting down?
Click to expand...

over current protection? chip not liking voltage spikes? mismatch ram not talking to each other?

or its just not stable


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> over current protection? chip not liking voltage spikes? mismatch ram not talking to each other?
> 
> or its just not stable


I have mismatched ram but they don't seem to be causing me issues now that i've tuned them in without using auto settings, as for OCP and chip not liking voltage spikes, could you elaborate? (I'm a newbie)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> over current protection? chip not liking voltage spikes? mismatch ram not talking to each other?
> 
> or its just not stable
> 
> 
> 
> I have mismatched ram but they don't seem to be causing me issues now that i've tuned them in without using auto settings, as for OCP and chip not liking voltage spikes, could you elaborate? (I'm a newbie)
Click to expand...

OCP would be you PSU crudding out because i can't handle the load, as you don't have it listed in rig builder we don't know what you has.

Voltage spikes would be a result from the motherboard LLC, you are on a saberkitty, so very high and greater LLC is Vboost. Not all chip like it, some chips kinda hate it.

as for ram, still wouldn't recommend mixing unless both brands and sticks use the same IC's

i would go do a serious couple hours in memtest with you sticks at current timing.

when you say shut down, do you still hear activity in your case? fans sand other spinning media? and it just a black screen?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OCP would be you PSU crudding out because i can't handle the load, as you don't have it listed in rig builder we don't know what you has.
> 
> Voltage spikes would be a result from the motherboard LLC, you are on a saberkitty, so very high and greater LLC is Vboost. Not all chip like it, some chips kinda hate it.
> 
> as for ram, still wouldn't recommend mixing unless both brands and sticks use the same IC's
> 
> i would go do a serious couple hours in memtest with you sticks at current timing.
> 
> when you say shut down, do you still hear activity in your case? fans sand other spinning media? and it just a black screen?


Oh no I think you misunderstood what I mean, from what I have read 70c for the FX chips is the maximum temp you can hit before it shuts down? (I dunno there is so much conflicting information tbh I'm starting to get very confused on what is what lol) Anyway, My pc seems stable, I don't have lock up or random crashes etc, even gaming it's fine at 5GHz but it is pretty close to 1.6v so I will probably just dial it back down to 4.8 or 4.9, probably the former. What I'm confused about too is the temp spiking I just don't understand why it rises 6c with the run, then spikes 10c before the end of the run and back down. So confusing lmao


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OCP would be you PSU crudding out because i can't handle the load, as you don't have it listed in rig builder we don't know what you has.
> 
> Voltage spikes would be a result from the motherboard LLC, you are on a saberkitty, so very high and greater LLC is Vboost. Not all chip like it, some chips kinda hate it.
> 
> as for ram, still wouldn't recommend mixing unless both brands and sticks use the same IC's
> 
> i would go do a serious couple hours in memtest with you sticks at current timing.
> 
> when you say shut down, do you still hear activity in your case? fans sand other spinning media? and it just a black screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I think you misunderstood what I mean, from what I have read 70c for the FX chips is the maximum temp you can hit before it shuts down? (I dunno there is so much conflicting information tbh I'm starting to get very confused on what is what lol) Anyway, My pc seems stable, I don't have lock up or random crashes etc, even gaming it's fine at 5GHz but it is pretty close to 1.6v so I will probably just dial it back down to 4.8 or 4.9, probably the former. What I'm confused about too is the temp spiking I just don't understand why it rises 6c with the run, then spikes 10c before the end of the run and back down. So confusing lmao
Click to expand...

the CPU doesn't shut down at 70. That is the thermal limit for Daily operations. Many of us have exceeded this momentarily and some longer during stress tests.

Have you stress tested your Overclock?

a run of what?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yea chopper my ek block was missing the one insert pin. And if you see the directions it kinda makes it look optional specially if you don't know it's soppose to be there. Needless to say I had to wait to get it now it's all good or cold whatever you prefer


I really still doubt you are talking about the same part.
Will look more closely when I get awake a little.

But I can hardly believe the block can be used without it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> After some fine tuning got my fx 8350 to 4.8ghz on 1.46v and temps at 64c load, you guys know any quick ways to trim off a few deg? i wanna see if i can get it to 4.9ghz. I'm thinking better thermal paste since im using generic thermal paste that i got off ebay for $1.50, any other ideas?


Did you remove the stock paste from the h80i? And put on crappy $1.5 stuff?









Well, you CAN buy better paste but it won't make much of a difference. Maybe 1,5-3c max.
What you can do is try to do a re-mount. Improper mounting of the block will give much worse temps then the difference from good to average pastes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont alot of people inc myself f*lush with tap water*, most will rinse with distilled when done
> amds chips DO report quite accurate @ load actually
> 
> although not so much @ idle which is inaccurate


This...

Tap water is a lot less expensive







.
Of course Always rinse afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then why does my CPU jump like mad at full load? It goes up a few C then spikes by 10c then instantly back down 10c then when the run ends another 4c down? Do you mean to tell me that my CPU is heating up and cooling by almost 14c instantly? If so then shouldn't my CPU be warping like crazy?


Could also be throttling?
Have you monitored cpu usage and clocks while stress testing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh no I think you misunderstood what I mean, from what I have read 70c for the FX chips is the maximum temp you can hit before it shuts down? (I dunno there is so much conflicting information tbh I'm starting to get very confused on what is what lol) Anyway, My pc *seems stable*, I don't have lock up or random crashes etc, even gaming it's fine at 5GHz but it is pretty close to 1.6v so I will probably just dial it back down to 4.8 or 4.9, probably the former. What I'm confused about too is the temp spiking I just don't understand why it rises 6c with the run, then spikes 10c before the end of the run and back down. So confusing lmao


Which info do you have to back up your words "seems stable"?
What program(s) did you use to test for stability? And how long?

And the shut-off temp will be allot higher. I don't know it from the back of my head, someone will have to fill me in from here, but a guess is a good 80+c.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on top of that there is this thing called polling
> 
> 
> 
> What's polling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait if the thermal readings are true then why isn't my PC shutting down?
Click to expand...

poll rate is how often the software "checks" the temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OCP would be you PSU crudding out because i can't handle the load, as you don't have it listed in rig builder we don't know what you has.
> 
> Voltage spikes would be a result from the motherboard LLC, you are on a saberkitty, so very high and greater LLC is Vboost. Not all chip like it, some chips kinda hate it.
> 
> as for ram, still wouldn't recommend mixing unless both brands and sticks use the same IC's
> 
> i would go do a serious couple hours in memtest with you sticks at current timing.
> 
> when you say shut down, do you still hear activity in your case? fans sand other spinning media? and it just a black screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I think you misunderstood what I mean, from what I have read 70c for the FX chips is the maximum temp you can hit before it shuts down? (I dunno there is so much conflicting information tbh I'm starting to get very confused on what is what lol) Anyway, My pc seems stable, I don't have lock up or random crashes etc, even gaming it's fine at 5GHz but it is pretty close to 1.6v so I will probably just dial it back down to 4.8 or 4.9, probably the former. What I'm confused about too is the temp spiking I just don't understand why it rises 6c with the run, then spikes 10c before the end of the run and back down. So confusing lmao
Click to expand...

iirc it shuts down at 92, been forever since i have done it


----------



## mus1mus

Mine's sitting at 75C with IBT AVX.









Others may bash it. But Im stable there. Daily usage wont even hit 60s so I dont care.









Doesn't shut itself down. lol


----------



## bigc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Did you remove the stock paste from the h80i? And put on crappy $1.5 stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you CAN buy better paste but it won't make much of a difference. Maybe 1,5-3c max.
> What you can do is try to do a re-mount. Improper mounting of the block will give much worse temps then the difference from good to average pastes.
> This...


Yeah i did remove the stock paste to put the cheap stuff on and the block has been remounted twice, no temp change.

Anyway i was able to get it to 4.9ghz on 1.5v, i did however have to remove all my case panels and mount a fan to the top so that i could keep the temps below 80c. I've ordered some arctic mx-4 online and hopefully that will allow me to reach 4.9ghz without needing to remove the panels.

Also the stuff im currently using has a thermal conductivity of 1.22w/mk while the arctic mx-4 is about 8w/mk what kind of temp drop should i expect?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> After some fine tuning got my fx 8350 to 4.8ghz on 1.46v and temps at 64c load, you guys know any quick ways to trim off a few deg? i wanna see if i can get it to 4.9ghz. I'm thinking better thermal paste since im using generic thermal paste that i got off ebay for $1.50, any other ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on air or water? AIO or custom loop? I hit 72c on a spike on stress tests, my average temp is 62c the thermal cut off for these chips is 70c. They don't accurately report temps either hence why I said mine spikes rather than hits. I will probably get called out on that however but I'm confident my CPU doesn't really hit 72c or my pc would BSOD and reboot. The weak point in my loop atm is my pump which is an EK 2.2 DCP rated at 400l/ph and not much pressure to boot.
Click to expand...

No. Thermal cut off is 90C. 72C is maximum sustained temp.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OCP would be you PSU crudding out because i can't handle the load, as you don't have it listed in rig builder we don't know what you has.
> 
> Voltage spikes would be a result from the motherboard LLC, you are on a saberkitty, so very high and greater LLC is Vboost. Not all chip like it, some chips kinda hate it.
> 
> as for ram, still wouldn't recommend mixing unless both brands and sticks use the same IC's
> 
> i would go do a serious couple hours in memtest with you sticks at current timing.
> 
> when you say shut down, do you still hear activity in your case? fans sand other spinning media? and it just a black screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I think you misunderstood what I mean, from what I have read 70c for the FX chips is the maximum temp you can hit before it shuts down? (I dunno there is so much conflicting information tbh I'm starting to get very confused on what is what lol) Anyway, My pc seems stable, I don't have lock up or random crashes etc, even gaming it's fine at 5GHz but it is pretty close to 1.6v so I will probably just dial it back down to 4.8 or 4.9, probably the former. What I'm confused about too is the temp spiking I just don't understand why it rises 6c with the run, then spikes 10c before the end of the run and back down. So confusing lmao
Click to expand...

Yeah like I said in previous post. 70C is maximum sustained. FX is known for having large and sudden temp spikes that often don't last longer than a few ms. Often I never catch the spike on the monitoring software with the naked eye, but the max readings often report it. From your cooling you should be able to manage decently high OC's. Probably 5 since you have a Kitty. What sort of cooling do you have on your VRM heatsink and on the back-side of the CPU socket? Often these two things can make the biggest difference to your OC. But I dunno if there is a shutdown point for socket temps?!?! So if that isn't the case then I would seriously start to investigate your PSU as a possible cause.

Here is a pic of temp recordings from a stability test. You can see some of the quick sudden bursts in temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Did you remove the stock paste from the h80i? And put on crappy $1.5 stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you CAN buy better paste but it won't make much of a difference. Maybe 1,5-3c max.
> What you can do is try to do a re-mount. Improper mounting of the block will give much worse temps then the difference from good to average pastes.
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i did remove the stock paste to put the cheap stuff on and the block has been remounted twice, no temp change.
> 
> Anyway i was able to get it to 4.9ghz on 1.5v, i did however have to remove all my case panels and mount a fan to the top so that i could keep the temps below 80c. I've ordered some arctic mx-4 online and hopefully that will allow me to reach 4.9ghz without needing to remove the panels.
> 
> Also the stuff im currently using has a thermal conductivity of 1.22w/mk while the arctic mx-4 is about 8w/mk what kind of temp drop should i expect?
Click to expand...

MX-4 is a good paste and really works well. I have used it for years! You might not expect a huge temp drop. Or you might. It is just that MX-4 moves conducts heat faster. If anything 5C max. But don't expect more than 2C me thinks. Another thing you might want to investigate is cooling your VRM heatsink and the backside of your CPU socket. Like I sad earlier this makes a large difference including your core temps. These things generally become a mandatory requirement above 4.8GHz. If you can in fact keep 4.9GHz stable at 1.5V well that is impressive because I need 1.548V for that speed.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> linky here


I hate you man, I haven't been Rickrolled in years and here you come along and not only Rickroll me you even Ricktroll me


----------



## bigc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I need 1.548V for that speed.


Really 1.548V?, i could probably hit 5ghz with that if i had a decent cooler


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Did you remove the stock paste from the h80i? And put on crappy $1.5 stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I use 0.24€/1g copperpaste from DX.com on mine and this is excelent stuff


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Contents:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually mean your block missed the insert pin?
> There is only one insert pin... there is an extra jet plate and insert to use with amd.
> I check the fans almost everyday. The rad is ontop of my case so I only have to bend my head a little to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump looks ok... no weird noise or something.
> 
> 
> A big pre though....
> Don't have to clean the Raystorm block. *Just install the new EK and rock on*.
> 
> *How do you guys clean rad's btw? Just flush it with hot tap water*? Or a vinegar mixture?
> First time maintenance here.
> 
> 
> 
> i clean new blocks too before installing, flushes any crap inside that u cant see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just flush with distilled water for rad and shake vigorously
Click to expand...

I would like to add boiling water for the rad. There's a lot of left overs from manufacturing like flux and small metal particles you'll want to get out of there. I usually do it 3 times for a new rad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Disclaimer: "(not selling in thread i know rules, Asking opinion.)"
> 
> So i'm considering selling my lightning, I just don't use it enough to justify still having it.
> 
> Think there will be much interest in this kinda higher end 290x since the 900 series is out?
> 
> and on another note.. Any one here playing the borderlands pre sequel?


If you're going to do it, do it soon. The prices are falling faster than Courtneys jeans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on top of that there is this thing called polling
> 
> 
> 
> What's polling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait if the thermal readings are true then why isn't my PC shutting down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> poll rate is how often the software "checks" the temps
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OCP would be you PSU crudding out because i can't handle the load, as you don't have it listed in rig builder we don't know what you has.
> 
> Voltage spikes would be a result from the motherboard LLC, you are on a saberkitty, so very high and greater LLC is Vboost. Not all chip like it, some chips kinda hate it.
> 
> as for ram, still wouldn't recommend mixing unless both brands and sticks use the same IC's
> 
> i would go do a serious couple hours in memtest with you sticks at current timing.
> 
> when you say shut down, do you still hear activity in your case? fans sand other spinning media? and it just a black screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no I think you misunderstood what I mean, from what I have read 70c for the FX chips is the maximum temp you can hit before it shuts down? (I dunno there is so much conflicting information tbh I'm starting to get very confused on what is what lol) Anyway, My pc seems stable, I don't have lock up or random crashes etc, even gaming it's fine at 5GHz but it is pretty close to 1.6v so I will probably just dial it back down to 4.8 or 4.9, probably the former. What I'm confused about too is the temp spiking I just don't understand why it rises 6c with the run, then spikes 10c before the end of the run and back down. So confusing lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iirc it shuts down at 92, been forever since i have done it
Click to expand...

Just forget to turn your pump on. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I need 1.548V for that speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Really 1.548V?, i could probably hit 5ghz with that if i had a decent cooler
Click to expand...

YUP! It's all in the motherboard. And while this board is good, it unfortunately is not as good as the Kitteh!


----------



## Johan45

Picked up an 8320 yesterday and just passed 10 runs of IBT at very high @ 5.0 with 1.45v. Will post later. Now I'm seeing what P95 needs. Seems like a real sweetheart to me.








Got some pics, this CPU is really impressive most of the time the volts went between 1.41 and 1.428v for 5.0 http://valid.x86.fr/deurmg


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> poll rate is how often the software "checks" the temps
> iirc it shuts down at 92, been forever since i have done it


when my h80i crapped out it took 95 before it shutdown and socket was upper 80s... suprised it didn't take the asrock fatality vrms with it


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Picked up an 8320 yesterday and just passed 10 runs of IBT at very high @ 5.0 with 1.45v. Will post later. Now I'm seeing what P95 needs. Seems like a real sweetheart to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some pics, this CPU is really impressive most of the time the volts went between 1.41 and 1.428v for 5.0 http://valid.x86.fr/deurmg


.....I hate you for your luck of the lottery lol


----------



## Johan45

It happens, I also have a bit of an abnormal water loop which puts the luck in my favour.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It happens, I also have a bit of an abnormal water loop which puts the luck in my favour.


would be better if u upload images to ocn instead of an external site as clicking your shots takes us out of ocn









great volts there, at least u post screenshots whilst stressing!!


----------



## Johan45

I'm posting from an OS that's not updated so the editor doesn't show up for me. At least I think that's why it doesn't.
Thanks Gert, I was quite impressed with it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm posting from an OS that's not updated so the editor doesn't show up for me. At least I think that's why it doesn't.
> Thanks Gert, I was quite impressed with it.


or perhaps browser needs an update?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm posting from an OS that's not updated so the editor doesn't show up for me. At least I think that's why it doesn't.
> Thanks Gert, I was quite impressed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> or perhaps browser needs an update?
Click to expand...

Ya I figured one wen with the other, it was a fresh Win7 SP1 instal but still on IE8 I think. They don't last long with me at the wheel.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya I figured one wen with the other, it was a fresh Win7 SP1 instal but still on IE8 I think. They don't last long with me at the wheel.


I never use ie anymore so many better options with less security patches and issues... although I'm thinking I'm getting the lady issues others have reported with Firefox... anyone know if latest version helped with this or not?


----------



## Johan45

You talking where it locks for a few seconds?? It happens on this laptop

Is this better? Gert


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You talking where it locks for a few seconds?? It happens on this laptop
> 
> Is this better? Gert


little small locks and general slowness in all areas as well as trouble loading pages quickly when all other conditions are the same...I even get some lag with typing in text boxes sometimes.... use Chrome or even ie the problem is non existent... it started recently probably a couple of months and seems to get progressively worse at first I though maybe cache issues but clearing everything out made no difference


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You talking where it locks for a few seconds?? It happens on this laptop
> 
> Is this better? Gert
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Much better


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You talking where it locks for a few seconds?? It happens on this laptop
> 
> Is this better? Gert
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better
Click to expand...

I just reposted from the laptop using FF. This way they also get stored in the library for future challenges ahem I mean reference


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I would say the SSD is the problem too then.
> 
> As for me I'm extremely confused, I get the same CPU temps at 1.548v @ 4.9ghz as I do at 1.78v @ 5ghz, and no I'm not confusing Socket temps


hes a wizard harry!... or a bug in the software?...an exerpt from sabertooth forum


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I would say the SSD is the problem too then.
> 
> As for me I'm extremely confused, I get the same CPU temps at 1.548v @ 4.9ghz as I do at 1.78v @ 5ghz, and no I'm not confusing Socket temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes a wizard harry!... or a bug in the software?...an exerpt from sabertooth forum
Click to expand...

There is no way in hell he can be getting the same temps. Just no. It is like impossible! I call BS.


----------



## puts

with 212+ its all possible


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I would say the SSD is the problem too then.
> 
> As for me I'm extremely confused, I get the same CPU temps at 1.548v @ 4.9ghz as I do at 1.78v @ 5ghz, and no I'm not confusing Socket temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes a wizard harry!... or a bug in the software?...an exerpt from sabertooth forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way in hell he can be getting the same temps. Just no. It is like impossible! I call BS.
Click to expand...

fan profile curves are a thing eh? it is unlikely but still possible.

but i'm willing to bet its a mistake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> with 212+ its all possible


----------



## Djmatrix32

Just got my H80I and I love it! http://valid.canardpc.com/evd3y3


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no way in hell he can be getting the same temps. Just no. It is like impossible! I call BS.


Why would I bull? I have no need to bull you guys, anyway, it MUST have been a bug because I ran loads more test etc back upto the volts that my 5ghz was "stable" at and it shot up to 78c.

Anyway, I've greatly reduced the voltage to my 5GHz now and see about 72c on high stable but wanted to give my pc a rest from test, reboot, test, reboot, test, etc. My Volts are at 1.548v under load I think (I've been trying to fine tune it some more so forgive me if this is the incorrect Voltage to what I currently have).

HOWEVER, I don't know if this is correct or not, but I upped my VDDA voltages and my temps didn't spike, they slowly clocked up to 70c then my PC rebooted, is this correct? Should it reboot at an actual 70c? I'm confused as to what temps are the definitive maximum with several sources stating differently. I know no one chip is the same etc but I'm very new to all this and I'm finding it difficult to know what is what tbh so please bare with me, I'm no liar, I have no reason to bull anyone because it won't help me OR anyone else. This forum also has a nicely written content to help people so I don't intend to come onto here and spread lies. I'm just trying to find my way while getting as much performance out of my Rig.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no way in hell he can be getting the same temps. Just no. It is like impossible! I call BS.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would I bull?* I have no need to bull you guys, anyway, it MUST have been a bug because I ran loads more test etc back upto the volts that my 5ghz was "stable" at and it shot up to 78c.
> 
> Anyway, I've greatly reduced the voltage to my 5GHz now and see about 72c on high stable but wanted to give my pc a rest from test, reboot, test, reboot, test, etc. My Volts are at 1.548v under load I think (I've been trying to fine tune it some more so forgive me if this is the incorrect Voltage to what I currently have).
> 
> HOWEVER, I don't know if this is correct or not, but I upped my VDDA voltages and my temps didn't spike, they slowly clocked up to 70c then my PC rebooted, is this correct? Should it reboot at an actual 70c? I'm confused as to what temps are the definitive maximum with several sources stating differently. I know no one chip is the same etc but I'm very new to all this and I'm finding it difficult to know what is what tbh so please bare with me, I'm no liar, I have no reason to bull anyone because it won't help me OR anyone else. This forum also has a nicely written content to help people so I don't intend to come onto here and spread lies. I'm just trying to find my way while getting as much performance out of my Rig.
Click to expand...

1. it is the internet.

2. you wouldn't be the first if it is Bull..

3. you've provided no proof







(notice how gurtie called out johan )


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is no way in hell he can be getting the same temps. Just no. It is like impossible! I call BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I bull? I have no need to bull you guys, anyway, it MUST have been a bug because I ran loads more test etc back upto the volts that my 5ghz was "stable" at and it shot up to 78c.
> 
> Anyway, I've greatly reduced the voltage to my 5GHz now and see about 72c on high stable but wanted to give my pc a rest from test, reboot, test, reboot, test, etc. My Volts are at 1.548v under load I think (I've been trying to fine tune it some more so forgive me if this is the incorrect Voltage to what I currently have).
> 
> HOWEVER, I don't know if this is correct or not, but I upped my VDDA voltages and my temps didn't spike, they slowly clocked up to 70c then my PC rebooted, is this correct? Should it reboot at an actual 70c? I'm confused as to what temps are the definitive maximum with several sources stating differently. I know no one chip is the same etc but I'm very new to all this and I'm finding it difficult to know what is what tbh so please bare with me, I'm no liar, I have no reason to bull anyone because it won't help me OR anyone else. This forum also has a nicely written content to help people so I don't intend to come onto here and spread lies. I'm just trying to find my way while getting as much performance out of my Rig.
Click to expand...

It is just I find it unlikely that there was no temp difference between 4.8 and 5Ghz. Especially since the voltages used between the two are wildly different. My machine becomes a heat monster at 5GHz @ 1.584V vs 4.8 @ 1.5V and 4.8 @ 1.548V. To the point where it simply isn't sustainable. Temps are just too high to maintain stability for me. So there had to be some sort of temp difference. Even if it was not picked up by the software.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1. it is the internet.
> 
> 2. you wouldn't be the first if it is Bull..
> 
> 3. you've provided no proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (notice how gurtie called out johan )


I know what you're saying but it didn't occur to me at the time to screenshot every little thing that I do lmao, also I know this is the internet, but not everyone who uses it is a moron.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is just I find it unlikely that there was no temp difference between 4.8 and 5Ghz. Especially since the voltages used between the two are wildly different. My machine becomes a heat monster at 5GHz @ 1.584V vs 4.8 @ 1.5V and 4.8 @ 1.548V. To the point where it simply isn't sustainable. Temps are just too high to maintain stability for me. So there had to be some sort of temp difference. Even if it was not picked up by the software.


*sigh* I'm not saying that there couldn't of been a difference, I'm very aware that voltage = heat but the software I used in those runs from a high voltage to dropping it the temp wasn't changing in that software. If it wasn't present in that post, lately I've become very confused on what is what, and I have literally been fine tuning my overclock all day today, yesterday and the time before that constantly switching settings etc.

I'm not rain man, I can't remember everything I do lmao. Calling bull on something someone pulled from another thread into this one (which I find a bit malicious tbh) then saying I'm chatting bs is a bit unfair seeing as I dunno what the hell I'm doing lol and only started overclocking a few month ago. XD Give me a little benefit of the doubt buddy.


----------



## Benjiw

http://valid.x86.fr/2h14c5

Here you go, proof on the 5GHz I've been playing with lately, I've been doing a mixture of FSB and multipliers and seeing which required the least amount of volts before playing with VDDA voltage.


----------



## bigc

whats your llc set too?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2h14c5
> 
> Here you go, proof on the 5GHz I've been playing with lately, I've been doing a mixture of FSB and multipliers and seeing which required the least amount of volts before playing with VDDA voltage.


that is a cpu-z validation, anyone can validate @ 5ghz. (not saying its totally invalid, just saying not a very good measure of stability if at all, heck check out my "proof" in my sig, that is in NO WAY stable, not possible with my chip with out exceptional cooling.)

Past 4.75ghz my chip wants much volts.. (i.e. 4.8 fails up too 1.62v under load.) that is the absolute limit for my cooling



that is the kind of proof expected in this thread. so you know for next time.

those clocks with those volts is possible, no denying that, it is just not a common thing at all.
especially with the lack of temp change for 4.8 to 5 (unless you spent more on fans then you did on your mobo or processor)

with only 360mm of rad space, you should still notice a difference.


----------



## bigc

Managed to lower my socket temps by 15c when i mounted the 80mm fan from the stock cooler onto the back socket, now i can maintain my 4.9ghz oc with my little h80i. The chip itself however still reaches 78c when stress testing so i hope the arctic mx-4 will shave off 5c.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/7m9ylk apparently without going sub zero... or at least sub normal temps lol.. this is as high as I can go... stayed stable literally 5 seconds... just long enough to validate lol... but still.... at least I can say I did it lol...

oh and on the BS'ing on the internet.... that just don't happen... everything on the internet is true haven't you seen the tv ads???


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that is a cpu-z validation, anyone can validate @ 5ghz. (not saying its totally invalid, just saying not a very good measure of stability if at all, heck check out my "proof" in my sig, that is in NO WAY stable, not possible with my chip with out exceptional cooling.)
> 
> Past 4.75ghz my chip wants much volts.. (i.e. 4.8 fails up too 1.62v under load.) that is the absolute limit for my cooling
> 
> 
> 
> that is the kind of proof expected in this thread. so you know for next time.
> 
> those clocks with those volts is possible, no denying that, it is just not a common thing at all.
> especially with the lack of temp change for 4.8 to 5 (unless you spent more on fans then you did on your mobo or processor)
> 
> with only 360mm of rad space, you should still notice a difference.


Fair enough, I cba providing proof for every little thing I do so you'll just have to take my work for it sorry.









The only person I'd be cheating is myself if I sat here and BS'd to a forum.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Managed to lower my socket temps by 15c when i mounted the 80mm fan from the stock cooler onto the back socket, now i can maintain my 4.9ghz oc with my little h80i. The chip itself however still reaches 78c when stress testing so i hope the arctic mx-4 will shave off 5c.


Haha, how did you attach it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Managed to lower my socket temps by 15c when i mounted the 80mm fan from the stock cooler onto the back socket, now i can maintain my 4.9ghz oc with my little h80i. The chip itself however still reaches 78c when stress testing so i hope the arctic mx-4 will shave off 5c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, how did you attach it if you don't mind me asking?
Click to expand...

I used some double sided tape on mine


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> whats your llc set too?


Very high, Extreme heats things up a bit too much for me so I keep it at very high. Hope that helps!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I used some double sided tape on mine


Some really heavy duty stuff? I think I'll Mod my back panel with some modders mesh and duplicate the side panel that already has mesh on it. (Case is a Corsair 500R)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> whats your llc set too?
> 
> 
> 
> Very high, Extreme heats things up a bit too much for me so I keep it at very high. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I used some double sided tape on mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some really heavy duty stuff? I think I'll Mod my back panel with some modders mesh and duplicate the side panel that already has mesh on it. (Case is a Corsair 500R)
Click to expand...

Actually just some medium stick stuff, i used an 80mm fan directly over the back of the socket and run some tape down each side on the backplate


----------



## bigc

Cut up some cue tips and stuffed them into the screw holes then pushed the plastic ends onto the sides of the plate and put electrical tape over the screw holes, the pressure each side seems to hold it up.

Feel free to try it yourself i just used the fan that was on the heatsick that came with the chip


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Cut up some cue tips and stuffed them into the screw holes then pushed the plastic ends onto the sides of the plate and put electrical tape over the screw holes, the pressure each side seems to hold it up.
> 
> Feel free to try it yourself i just used the fan that was on the heatsick that came with the chip


My heatsink fans are cooling my VRM heatsink (one from my 8350 and one from an old phenom x3) I plan on watercooling my VRM and NB next year and like said modding my side panel to either include some mesh or swap sides with the panels and put a window in the panel. I want to put a window on my panel because I want to include this on the side:



Found *here* well atleast the line version because I have access to a laser engraving machine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually just some medium stick stuff, i used an 80mm fan directly over the back of the socket and run some tape down each side on the backplate


Ah I see, is it best to mount it right on the plate or could I fit a nicely powered 120mm fan on my side panel for similar results?


----------



## Kalistoval

So I got my fx 8320E Tuesday I think my local Mc was out of FX 8370/8370E I just started Ocing few hours ago. As soon I started I noticed how much better the power usage has been reduced. for example I just reached 4.6 ghz at 1.387v at lik3 48c max temp. Im still working on 5ghz so I'll post pics and stuff later. I was just very eager to post this info on this version of the 8320E


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Cut up some cue tips and stuffed them into the screw holes then pushed the plastic ends onto the sides of the plate and put electrical tape over the screw holes, the pressure each side seems to hold it up.
> 
> Feel free to try it yourself i just used the fan that was on the heatsick that came with the chip
> 
> 
> 
> My heatsink fans are cooling my VRM heatsink (one from my 8350 and one from an old phenom x3) I plan on watercooling my VRM and NB next year and like said modding my side panel to either include some mesh or swap sides with the panels and put a window in the panel. I want to put a window on my panel because I want to include this on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> Found *here* well atleast the line version because I have access to a laser engraving machine.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually just some medium stick stuff, i used an 80mm fan directly over the back of the socket and run some tape down each side on the backplate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see, is it best to mount it right on the plate or could I fit a nicely powered 120mm fan on my side panel for similar results?
Click to expand...

you could flip the side of your case around.. use the cut out for the side fan should line up if your case sides can switch


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you could flip the side of your case around.. use the cut out for the side fan should line up if your case sides can switch


Yea, that's sort of what I want to do but, my mesh panel has 2 140mm fans pumping loads of cold air into my case lmao. Hence why I want to mod the other panel, either that or buy one from Corsair, but then I'd have a spare panel just lying around doing nothing.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you could flip the side of your case around.. use the cut out for the side fan should line up if your case sides can switch
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's sort of what I want to do but, my mesh panel has 2 140mm fans pumping loads of cold air into my case lmao. Hence why I want to mod the other panel, either that or buy one from Corsair, but then I'd have a spare panel just lying around doing nothing.
Click to expand...

eh, turning it around isn't going to make you case temps rise. you are just changing the side that the air is coming in.

kinda hard to have only slightly positive air pressure if you got almost twice the fans on intake as you do on exhaust, bet most of that cool air isn't passing through your rads

140's in the front and bottom, with the 200mm(it did come with the case didn't it?) pointed at the back of your socket would be slightly positive compared to the 3x 120mm fans you have for exhaust.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh, turning it around isn't going to make you case temps rise. you are just changing the side that the air is coming in.
> 
> kinda hard to have only slightly positive air pressure if you got almost twice the fans on intake as you do on exhaust, bet most of that cool air isn't passing through your rads
> 
> 140's in the front and bottom, with the 200mm(it did come with the case didn't it?) pointed at the back of your socket would be slightly positive compared to the 3x 120mm fans you have for exhaust.


Sorry it might help if I explain my set up, I have 2 x 120mm front intake (weak airflow), 2 x 140mm on the side panel intake, 2 x 120mm top exhaust on the 240mm rad and 1 x 120mm exhaust on the 120mm rad oh and 2 x 80mm on the VRM.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh, turning it around isn't going to make you case temps rise. you are just changing the side that the air is coming in.
> 
> kinda hard to have only slightly positive air pressure if you got almost twice the fans on intake as you do on exhaust, bet most of that cool air isn't passing through your rads
> 
> 140's in the front and bottom, with the 200mm(it did come with the case didn't it?) pointed at the back of your socket would be slightly positive compared to the 3x 120mm fans you have for exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it might help if I explain my set up, I have 2 x 120mm front intake (weak airflow), 2 x 140mm on the side panel intake, 2 x 120mm top exhaust on the 240mm rad and 1 x 120mm exhaust on the 120mm rad oh and 2 x 80mm on the VRM.
Click to expand...

fans on VRMS don't add to the airflow.

are all your HDD bays full? can't tell if that HHD rack splits like fractals does or not, from the pictures. (side not when will companies realize that most people don't need 6+ hdd bays, especially in a mid tower..)

if your front intakes are weak, put one of the 140mm fans from the side pulling in from the bottom intake and move the side mesh to the rear of the board with the 200mm back in.

reason being, beyond 1.51-1.53v you REALLY should have some active cooling on your socket. it will likely hold you back, as the socket temp is almost as important as the cores when you get into this voltage.

also, lowering your LLC to high, will help temps such as the socket. allow the vdroop to help rather then shying away from it.

mind you, you will need to seriously UP your vCore too account for the Vdroop


----------



## Benjiw

I did experiment with high LLC but the vdroop was heating things up due to the voltage offset, yes I'm aware that the VRM fans don't add to airflow lol but the 140mm fans are helping cool air get to them, I did use the 210mm fan for a long time but it really wasn't helping me at all. I do need to cool the socket that is correct but as it stands I'll just let it be until January when I get more funds to play with.

Also I did use the 120mm exhaust fan that came with the case to pull air up from the floor but it wasn't doing much at all, I saw no benefit temp wise from having it there. I split all my hard drives up (I have 3 and 1 SSD) it did help but not really a massive improvement at all again.


----------



## Kalistoval

I set my fans this way, The red lines indicate the rads I have the black arrows is the way I set the air to flow. the small one is a kraken x40 to my gpu and the bigger one is an x60 to my cpu. I have pretty much gutted the internal of the case. So my question is, do I have them oriented the best way excluding my psu in taking air from the inside of the case. I have it this way because I have carpet.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Managed to lower my socket temps by 15c when i mounted the 80mm fan from the stock cooler onto the back socket, now i can maintain my 4.9ghz oc with my little h80i. The chip itself however still reaches 78c when stress testing so i hope the arctic mx-4 will shave off 5c.


Oh yeah. Do not under estimate the effect good cooling can have on your socket and VRM's! Makes all the difference! I use a 120mm on my socket because it cools the back of the VRM's as well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you could flip the side of your case around.. use the cut out for the side fan should line up if your case sides can switch
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's sort of what I want to do but, my mesh panel has 2 140mm fans pumping loads of cold air into my case lmao. Hence why I want to mod the other panel, either that or buy one from Corsair, but then I'd have a spare panel just lying around doing nothing.
Click to expand...

Having the fans at back near socket can maybe make more of a difference to your CPU temps. Although your GPU temps might be affected I don't see it as being affected by a huge amount. I modded both my sidepanels. I cut out a window for the one side. I actually just enlarged it as there was already a window. And then the other panel I put a 120mm backside fan.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I set my fans this way, The red lines indicate the rads I have the black arrows is the way I set the air to flow. the small one is a kraken x40 to my gpu and the bigger one is an x60 to my cpu. I have pretty much gutted the internal of the case. So my question is, do I have them oriented the best way excluding my psu in taking air from the inside of the case. I have it this way because I have carpet.


Wow. You do things in a weird way. Why not have the front rad to intake cool air from the front? My intake foolows the rule of hot air rises. So my intakes are all the way at the bottom of my case. The front 200 and then the bottom 140's that are also pushing and pulling through the rad. Then at the back near the top I have a 140 exhaust and then my 3 120's are pushing through the 360mm rad which in turn gets pulled out the top by my 2 200's at the top.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. You do things in a weird way. Why not have the front rad to intake cool air from the front? My intake foolows the rule of hot air rises. So my intakes are all the way at the bottom of my case. The front 200 and then the bottom 140's that are also pushing and pulling through the rad. Then at the back near the top I have a 140 exhaust and then my 3 120's are pushing through the 360mm rad which in turn gets pulled out the top by my 2 200's at the top.


well i cant intake from the bottom because I have carpet its kinda fluffy. Secondly I feel that I need to exhaust air from the x60 because the front mesh is pretty thick it has a metal mesh with a plastic mesh under it, the same problem with the top where i have to x40 so basically I have 3 fans pushing air down and 3 fans sucking air out one fan is the psu fan.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Fair enough, I cba providing proof for every little thing I do so you'll just have to take my work for it sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person I'd be cheating is myself if I sat here and BS'd to a forum.


This wasnt meant to be malicious it was relevant to this thread as well and honestly I was hoping it was a typo and not a trolling attempt you wouldn't believe the things we've been expected to believe which when it's far fetched we would love to see proof of it because we are curious like a cat lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did experiment with high LLC but the vdroop was heating things up due to the voltage offset, yes I'm aware that the VRM fans don't add to airflow lol but the 140mm fans are helping cool air get to them, I did use the 210mm fan for a long time but it really wasn't helping me at all. I do need to cool the socket that is correct but as it stands I'll just let it be until January when I get more funds to play with.
> 
> Also I did use the 120mm exhaust fan that came with the case to pull air up from the floor but it wasn't doing much at all, I saw no benefit temp wise from having it there. I split all my hard drives up (I have 3 and 1 SSD) it did help but not really a massive improvement at all again.


if you can squeeze out a few dollars foam double sided tape the extra fan to the back of the socket to the plate and vrm plate...i promise you will notice a socket temp change be sure it's offset to the side so the center of the fan is in between the two so that the dead spot isn't over the vrm or the square cutout in the backplate...a lot of guys here recommend the 3m brand at auto parts store for attaching moldings however be sure it's where you want it... it sticks very well


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did experiment with high LLC but the vdroop was heating things up due to the voltage offset, yes I'm aware that the VRM fans don't add to airflow lol but the 140mm fans are helping cool air get to them, I did use the 210mm fan for a long time but it really wasn't helping me at all. I do need to cool the socket that is correct but as it stands I'll just let it be until January when I get more funds to play with.
> 
> Also I did use the 120mm exhaust fan that came with the case to pull air up from the floor but it wasn't doing much at all, I saw no benefit temp wise from having it there. I split all my hard drives up (I have 3 and 1 SSD) it did help but not really a massive improvement at all again.


I tried to cool everything on my Saberkitty, I have a fan on the back, a fan on the northbridge, a fan on the southbrigde, two fans on my VRMs , I have my H80i as an outlet etc.




This fan I fitted were the I/O shield would be , it's there to extract the air blown over the VRMs. It was an area that was just trapped air by making it an exhaust my temps on my VRMs went down radically.


Yes for the amount of work and the cost of fans I could of got a starter water loop, but it has been done over time with experimentation and it has worked for me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I tried to cool everything on my Saberkitty, I have a fan on the back, a fan on the northbridge, a fan on the southbrigde, two fans on my VRMs , I have my H80i as an outlet etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fan I fitted were the I/O shield would be , it's there to extract the air blown over the VRMs. It was an area that was just trapped air by making it an exhaust my temps on my VRMs went down radically.
> 
> 
> Yes for the amount of work and the cost of fans I could of got a starter water loop, but it has been done over time with experimentation and it has worked for me
> 
> 
> .


Do u have to chain down pc with all those fans


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do u have to chain down pc with all those fans


Yep, I have to get ground clearance from Yeadon airport if I go for a suicide run!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do u have to chain down pc with all those fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I have to get ground clearance from Yeadon airport if I go for a suicide run!
Click to expand...

LOL Did someone say fans? I can has 17 fans in mine!









EDIT: 18 Forgot to count my VRM fan!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

12 fans here lmao..

I could prolly add more but i need something like a T balancer to plug them all on.

I've got pretty much everything on static speeds, only things that have a curve would be the fans on the VRM (due to being plugged into the cpu fan sockets)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 12 fans here lmao..
> 
> I could prolly add more but i need something like a T balancer to plug them all on.
> 
> I've got pretty much everything on static speeds, only things that have a curve would be the fans on the VRM (due to being plugged into the cpu fan sockets)


I have 3 plugged into the mobo and the rest plugged into the stock Phantom 820 fan controller. The poor thing is at it's limit. If I forget to turn down the fan controller before I turn the PC off. And when I start her up the next time, the start up voltage is just too high with all the fans combined. So it gets stuck in this endless like fan start up loop!







I need to get me one of those new NZXT Grid's maybe!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 12 fans here lmao..
> 
> I could prolly add more but i need something like a T balancer to plug them all on.
> 
> I've got pretty much everything on static speeds, only things that have a curve would be the fans on the VRM (due to being plugged into the cpu fan sockets)
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 plugged into the mobo and the rest plugged into the stock Phantom 820 fan controller. The poor thing is at it's limit. If I forget to turn down the fan controller before I turn the PC off. And when I start her up the next time, the start up voltage is just too high with all the fans combined. So it gets stuck in this endless like fan start up loop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get me one of those new NZXT Grid's maybe!
Click to expand...

LOL

I think i've got 2 or 3 of my fans on my case controller (fractal, 3 fans max)

so i've got splitters in there to plug into the board. 2 i think? so all 4 of my exhaust fans are plugged into only two fan headers.

they work but man too much cable that isnt needed.


----------



## Alastair

And suddenly it was quiet! Too quiet!


----------



## hurricane28

Quiet before the storm?


----------



## marine88

Another owner of fx 8350 hope i can get to 5ghz stable!


----------



## miklkit

How many fans? I have 9.

1-psu
2-gpu
2-cpu cooler
4-case


----------



## marine88

I have 1 h100i
psu im using lc power 650watts v2.3
i have 8 fan on my zalman z11 plus case


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do u have to chain down pc with all those fans


I,ve actually cut down on my fans

5 200 mm fans (4 intake 1 exhaust)

1 120 intake on the floor of the case

1 fan in the power supply

2 fans on the MSI R9 270X Gaming

1 40mm fan on the southbridge

Original FX fan on the Northbridge

2 50mm fans on theVRMs

2 fans in push pull on the H80i

1 120 mm fan on the back of the board to cool rear of chip and vrms

1 80 mm fan on I/O

Which I make 17, so not bad, as I,ve said before.......I like fans.

Sorry forgot my 140mm spot fan...18 it is then.


----------



## Johan45

I'm not sure what the ratings are on your fans Mike but that seems very lopsided to me. The air in and out should be nearly balanced so you get a good flow through the case. Unless I misread you seem to have a lot more intake that exhaust.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How many fans? I have 9.
> 
> 1-psu
> 2-gpu
> 2-cpu cooler
> 4-case


IIRC my th10 has between

25-35 or so ( not at home going out on vaca with limited intranet !~ )

my m8
will have 34-37 ( not sure about the last 2 if i will put some intakes on the ped or leave it blank )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm not sure what the ratings are on your fans Mike but that seems very lopsided to me. The air in and out should be nearly balanced so you get a good flow through the case. Unless I misread you seem to have a lot more intake that exhaust.


meh even with my CL i usually set up 1 to exhaust and the rest intake, air will find its own way out, that is why i use static pressure optimized fans

the extra goes out through all the other ventilation holes


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm not sure what the ratings are on your fans Mike but that seems very lopsided to me. The air in and out should be nearly balanced so you get a good flow through the case. Unless I misread you seem to have a lot more intake that exhaust.


The intakes run at 300 rpm (half speed) the outlet -exhaust 200mm fan in the roof runs at 700rpm Also exhausting is the H80i and The 80 mm fan that I have existing where the I/O shield should be, all other fans spot cool. I checked the airflow with smoke matches as I wanted a thruflow that worked.

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plumbing/d20/Testing+Reporting/sd2752/Smoke+Matches/p50805


----------



## Chopper1591

Bit lazy here to read through the last 7 pages.

But, anyway...
Redid the loop this weekend. With some struggle.
Had to figure out how to make everything fit with the changed pump orientation.

Here are some pics:

Pump mount, turned 90 degrees and decoupled. Decided to use some L profile alu. I had left over from the vrm fan mount:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Vrm fan:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










And some bonus food for you guys:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Somehow I am still not happy with it though....
I am not sure if the TIM is applied well under the block.
Should it be hard to redo the paste while keeping the block attached to the loop?

Here are first results.

Before:


After, with slightly raised voltage(the rest is the same):


Edit:
Pretty nice pics for a Phone btw.


----------



## Benjiw

Is the before image before you changed the loop? What was your set up? That's a pretty epic drop! I'm sure my EK DCP 2.2 pump is making my temps fairly high as I have a 120mm and a 240mm rad for the CPU alone but my pump is only rated at 400l/ph.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Bit lazy here to read through the last 7 pages.
> 
> But, anyway...
> Redid the loop this weekend. With some struggle.
> Had to figure out how to make everything fit with the changed pump orientation.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> Pump mount, turned 90 degrees and decoupled. Decided to use some L profile alu. I had left over from the vrm fan mount:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vrm fan:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some bonus food for you guys:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I am still not happy with it though....
> I am not sure if the TIM is applied well under the block.
> *Should it be hard to redo the paste while keeping the block attached to the loop*?
> 
> Edit:
> Pretty nice pics for a Phone btw.


if u havent done the block tubing tight then its just a case of unscrewing the block and lifting it off the mobo towards your self

then put past on then push the block on tightly

screw 1 top and diagonally bottom screw...whilst pushing the block on


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is the before image before you changed the loop? What was your set up? That's a pretty epic drop! I'm sure my EK DCP 2.2 pump is making my temps fairly high as I have a 120mm and a 240mm rad for the CPU alone but my pump is only rated at 400l/ph.


Was before and after cleaning the loop.
And changed from a Raystorm to the EK supremacy evo block while doing so.

One 360 UT60 rad there with the mcp655 pump.
You might be right about the pump, but I don't have enough experience to say so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if u havent done the block tubing tight then its just a case of unscrewing the block and lifting it off the mobo towards your self
> 
> then put past on then push the block on tightly
> 
> screw 1 top and diagonally bottom screw...whilst pushing the block on


I think the tubing will let me do that.
Think I should've gone with 3/8 tubing instead of the 1/2 I have now, those are less stiff right?

And do you mean you keep the block pressed down and fully screw down two diagonal screws?

Should I just go with the spread method if I do change?
EK recommended the dot method with the applied Gelid Paste. Although Gelid recommends spreading with their paste....









But non the less.
What do you think of the temp?

This was from when I first had my loop together. Ambient could've been lower then but still...


----------



## Alastair

Hey I know this has probably been asked a thousand times. But if I drop two cores and aim for a higher OC will it be more beneficial? Let's assume I can do 5.2GHz vs the 4.9GHz I currently do? Worth the extra 300Mhz?

Also I was just skimming the Giga 990FX owners thread. And I saw a mention that HWINFO 64 can estimate how much power in watts your VRM's are delivering. I haven't seen that feature? Is that specific to Giga boards? (Specifically @Duality92 who made the comment.)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Was before and after cleaning the loop.
> And changed from a Raystorm to the EK supremacy evo block while doing so.
> 
> One 360 UT60 rad there with the mcp655 pump.
> You might be right about the pump, but I don't have enough experience to say so.
> I think the tubing will let me do that.
> *Think I should've gone with 3/8 tubing instead of the 1/2 I have now, those are less stiff right?
> *
> And do you mean you keep the block pressed down and fully screw down two diagonal screws?
> 
> Should I just go with the spread method if I do change?
> EK recommended the dot method with the applied Gelid Paste. Although Gelid recommends spreading with their paste....


stiffness comes with some tubing, depending on what u bought: not sure on 3/8ths as ive always used 1/2"

masterkleer is bendy and so is xspc....id go with dot all the time, except AS5... is the gelid thick?

yes hold block down screw in 1 top n bottom then do the other 2

its how i do it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey I know this has probably been asked a thousand times. But if I drop two cores and aim for a higher OC will it be more beneficial? Let's assume I can do 5.2GHz vs the 4.9GHz I currently do? Worth the extra 300Mhz?
> 
> Also I was just skimming the Giga 990FX owners thread. And I saw a mention that HWINFO 64 can estimate how much power in watts your VRM's are delivering. I haven't seen that feature? Is that specific to Giga boards? (Specifically @Duality92 who made the comment.)


that all depends on what the applications that you are running are using.. IF you use an application that will fully load all 8 cores it will decrease your performance however if you have an application that will load lets say 4 then the extra 300mhz would help a bit


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey I know this has probably been asked a thousand times. But if I drop two cores and aim for a higher OC will it be more beneficial? Let's assume I can do 5.2GHz vs the 4.9GHz I currently do? Worth the extra 300Mhz?
> 
> Also I was just skimming the Giga 990FX owners thread. And I saw a mention that HWINFO 64 can estimate how much power in watts your VRM's are delivering. I haven't seen that feature? Is that specific to Giga boards? (Specifically @Duality92 who made the comment.)


Like fears says...
It's all down to what you use it for.

If you use 2-4 cores then dropping the rest and pushing the active cores to the limit would help...
But I've never used it personally.

You can, for the fun, disable all but 1 module and try to bench high with single-thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> stiffness comes with some tubing, depending on what u bought: not sure on 3/8ths as ive always used 1/2"
> 
> masterkleer is bendy and so is xspc....id go with dot all the time, except AS5... is the gelid thick?
> 
> yes hold block down screw in 1 top n bottom then do the other 2
> 
> its how i do it


Nah it's not like AS5 thick. But it is a bit sticky. I'd say MX-2---Gelid---AS5

But still....
What do you think?
Am I paranoid to think the temps need to go lower with this cooling?









I use Primochill Advanced LRT.
Readed a lot of reviews and tests and these seem the have the least plasticizer stuff.
I don't have comparison stuff. It is stiff... but not crazy stiff.









I think I am going with this method, ROFL




Or go all out and do this:


----------



## Johan45

Chopper, I use Gelid GC ex all the time with the dot method. When I put the block on I do just like Gert said only when I push it down I push hard and rotate it just a bit back and forth to get a good spread.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Chopper, I use Gelid GC ex all the time with the dot method. When I put the block on I do just like Gert said only when I push it down I push hard and rotate it just a bit back and forth to get a good spread.


Thats what I always did with AS5.

Will do that when I have the time. Probably tomorrow as I am off school early.
Hoping that the tubing let me do it.


----------



## Johan45

I just watched that vid man those guys had that stuff everywhere.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just watched that vid man those guys had that stuff everywhere.


CRAZY...
Destroyed in seconds.


----------



## Johan45

At least they didn't get it on themselves.I wear gloves and long sleeves and glasses


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> At least they didn't get it on themselves.I wear gloves and long sleeves and glasses


The related stuff is pretty sick btw...
EVGA guys.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats what I always did with AS5.
> 
> Will do that when I have the time. Probably tomorrow as I am off school early.
> Hoping that the tubing let me do it.


school???? how old r u lol or are u a teacher


----------



## marine88

now im trottling at 68c in socket is that normal im at 4.6ghz could be my psu? i have a lc power 650w v2.3 ? Here is my occt stats any lead?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> school???? how old r u lol or are u a teacher


I am 25.

Long story.
Should've been done 2 years ago...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am 25.
> 
> Long story.
> Should've been done 2 years ago...


.

don't worry you are talking to old man winter ther


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey I know this has probably been asked a thousand times. But if I drop two cores and aim for a higher OC will it be more beneficial? Let's assume I can do 5.2GHz vs the 4.9GHz I currently do? Worth the extra 300Mhz?
> 
> Also I was just skimming the Giga 990FX owners thread. And I saw a mention that HWINFO 64 can estimate how much power in watts your VRM's are delivering. I haven't seen that feature? Is that specific to Giga boards? (Specifically @Duality92 who made the comment.)
> 
> 
> 
> that all depends on what the applications that you are running are using.. IF you use an application that will fully load all 8 cores it will decrease your performance however if you have an application that will load lets say 4 then the extra 300mhz would help a bit
Click to expand...

I just game hey. BF3/4, Dota2, Crysis 3, Star Citizen, Far Cry's, Assasin's Creeds, Counter Strike. Ya know. The usual suspects.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> now im trottling at 68c in socket is that normal im at 4.6ghz could be my psu? i have a lc power 650w v2.3 ? Here is my occt stats any lead?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well I have the same board as you and it should throttle at 75C socket. So have you disabled APM?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> now im trottling at 68c in socket is that normal im at 4.6ghz could be my psu? i have a lc power 650w v2.3 ? Here is my occt stats any lead?


My guess would be your Mobo doing it. Do you have APM disabled in Bios? I found with my M5A that 4.6 was near the limit for my 8350 with 1.476v


----------



## Alastair

How do I benchmark in BF4? I am going to see the max OC I can get with 6 cores and compare across my games.


----------



## OldBarzo

Lucky you. I have the same board M5A99FX Pro 2 and I am stuck @4.515 no matter how I try to configure the settings or increase the CPU v. I get a better OC from my 6300 on the MSI 970 gaming. BTW ibtried the 8350 on this board also and the result was the same, would not go over 4.5.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do I benchmark in BF4? I am going to see the max OC I can get with 6 cores and compare across my games.


bf4 will use all 8 cores so theres not a point to go down 2


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> .
> 
> don't worry you are talking to old man winter ther


haha i feel like an old man sometimes....


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha i feel like an old man sometimes....


I'm an old man and your not feeling me ( Mike the owl aged 56 and 3/4)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I'm an old man and your not feeling me ( Mike the owl aged 56 and 3/4)


i can put u in touch with someone who might feel ya


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha i feel like an old man sometimes....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old man and your not feeling me ( Mike the owl aged 56 and 3/4)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I'm an old man and your not feeling me ( Mike the owl aged 56 and 3/4)
> 
> 
> 
> i can put u in touch with someone who might feel ya
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Ha now thatmade me laugh Gert.








I haven't quite reched the 50 mark yet but I get closer everyday.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Jeez.....you guys make me feel young









(26 here fyi)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> now im trottling at 68c in socket is that normal im at 4.6ghz could be my psu? i have a lc power 650w v2.3 ? Here is my occt stats any lead?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


spoilers please ........................................................................................^^

wow some of you guys are younger then you come off as... Gurtie mostly









30 here LOL


----------



## ObscureParadox

I must be one of the youngest in the thread then XD

Only 20 here (just about 20 at that)


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I must be one of the youngest in the thread then XD
> 
> Only 20 here (just about 20 at that)


Only 18 myself


----------



## Benjiw

25 reporting in


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 25 reporting in


30


----------



## Chopper1591

Lol what happened?

Started an aging spree.









To top it off... 21st of november I will turn 26.

It's kinda nice that everyone talkes about it. Feels like getting to know each other better.


----------



## OldBarzo

How about 69 going on 70 in Feb.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> spoilers please ........................................................................................^^
> 
> wow some of you guys are younger then you come off as... *Gurtie mostly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 here LOL


cheeky bugger...do u mean i sound young? Big boi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Lol what happened?
> 
> Started an aging spree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To top it off... 21st of november I will turn 26.
> 
> It's kinda nice that everyone talkes about it. Feels like getting to know each other better.
> 
> I send ya bit of man love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


least she takes her teeth out for ya


----------



## hazard99

What do you all consider a safe temp. Are we looking at these Temps while using prime95 or ibt avx


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> What do you all consider a safe temp. Are we looking at these Temps while using prime95 or ibt avx


what cooler do u use man


----------



## hazard99

Using a cooler Master 212 evo.. I saw a max temp today will running prime95 of 63 in hwmonitor


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Using a cooler Master 212 evo.. I saw a max temp today will running prime95 of 63 in hwmonitor


at what speed are u running


----------



## hazard99

Only 4.4 at this point.. Keep in mind it only runs that temp when prime95 or ibt avx.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Only 4.4 at this point.. Keep in mind it only runs that temp when prime95 or ibt avx.


thats spot on for the cooler, u probably could get 4.5/4.6 whilst gaming you'd have to check


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> How about 69 going on 70 in Feb.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Respect to you my man.
Really.

Never too old to learn.
And having the spare time must be nice to.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> cheeky bugger...do u mean i sound young? Big boi
> least she takes her teeth out for ya


Ohhh, you bad boy.
Hahaha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Only 4.4 at this point.. Keep in mind it only runs that temp when prime95 or ibt avx.


Which temp are we talking about?
Core or socket?
And what about your board(vrm)?

And to be safe I would like to be a bit below max recommend while stressing. But you can be slightly over recommended while stressing without a problem. Normal usage will never be that hot anyway.


----------



## hazard99

Well to be a o. Honest I am a bit Confused with hwmonitor. North bridge looks to about 63c along with the cpu at 63c it was a 6 hour long prime95 run. It was lower than that till the day got warmer.


----------



## Nomadskid

Got my FX-8350 direct from AMD today!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Well to be a o. Honest I am a bit Confused with hwmonitor. North bridge looks to about 63c along with the cpu at 63c it was a 6 hour long prime95 run. It was lower than that till the day got warmer.


Can you use hwinfo64 and post a screenshot after lets say 15-20 minutes of prime smallFFT?

The other guys will help you with that shot.
Bed time for me here. Was a long day.

Night everyone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Got my FX-8350 direct from AMD today!


Congrats.

New box designs?


----------



## hazard99

I'll see if I can get it due to being remotely logged in


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Got my FX-8350 direct from AMD today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice looking forward to your overclocks what mobo u pairing it up with?


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice looking forward to your overclocks what mobo u pairing it up with?


I'll still trying to contact Asus and Gigabyte. so I'm not sure what It will be paired with. unfortunately I don't have the money to purchase a board for it just yet.


----------



## hazard99

That is with the system running a very high avx

Hmph, this time avx failed but it passed last night.... Grrr


----------



## puts

you have coolers on vrm heatsink? or how your tmpin2 is only 64c with hard load. mines goes easly over 80c with 4.5ghz 1.33v after second or third pass avx intel test.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> you have coolers on vrm heatsink? or how your tmpin2 is only 64c with hard load. mines goes easly over 80c with 4.5ghz 1.33v after second or third pass avx intel test.


I have the fans from my old cpu heatsink blowing on the NB and Vrm which are interconnected on the ud3


----------



## puts

Very nice. Do you use these thin fans from stock amd cpu heatsinks?


----------



## aaroc

Mike the owl, do you have a PC build log or can post some pictures of your PC with so many fans?


----------



## lenny23

Hello fellas. I have an FX-8350 running at stock speed with CM Hyper TX3 and thermal paste Artic MX-4. It's really hot, we had 37º out there, less in here but not good for computers either way, the humidity here is really high too. I have 4 fans: one intake and three exhaust. Now in idle is getting nice 18-19ºC but earlier while playing Crysis 2 it went up to 70ºC (according to CoreTemp). I played for like 50 minutes or something (no problems at all) but it's not even summer here and that temp seems way too high. So should I get a water cooling system or 70 degrees (and a few more) will not hurt the chip as long as I don't make it run too long like that???


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lenny23*
> 
> Hello fellas. I have an FX-8350 running at stock speed with CM Hyper TX3 and thermal paste Artic MX-4. It's really hot, we had 37º out there, less in here but not good for computers either way, the humidity here is really high too. I have 4 fans: one intake and three exhaust. Now in idle is getting nice 18-19ºC but earlier while playing Crysis 2 it went up to 70ºC (according to CoreTemp). I played for like 50 minutes or something (no problems at all) but it's not even summer here and that temp seems way too high. So should I get a water cooling system or 70 degrees (and a few more) will not hurt the chip as long as I don't make it run too long like that???


Go save and pick a watercooling loop.

At 37C even not in summer, even a 240mm AIO will not cut it if you decide to go for an OC.

You can try to lower the temps by tweaking the Voltages. Not Using Auto as Stock Settings force them to.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lenny23*
> 
> Hello fellas. I have an FX-8350 running at stock speed with CM Hyper TX3 and thermal paste Artic MX-4. It's really hot, we had 37º out there, less in here but not good for computers either way, the humidity here is really high too. I have 4 fans: one intake and three exhaust. Now in idle is getting nice 18-19ºC but earlier while playing Crysis 2 it went up to 70ºC (according to CoreTemp). I played for like 50 minutes or something (no problems at all) but it's not even summer here and that temp seems way too high. So should I get a water cooling system or 70 degrees (and a few more) will not hurt the chip as long as I don't make it run too long like that???


Please fill in the Rig builder and add it to your sig so we can offer some decent advice. 3 Fans as exhaust is a bit odd to me? Blowing air onto your VRM and NB heatsink will reduce some heat also cooling the socket will help, I'm aware your ambient temps are high but even moving to water, your VRM will heat up due to reduced air flow and heat kills tech. You could go all out liquid cooling with a rad box which will drastically reduce your load temps but it really depends on price to performance ratio.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Lucky you. I have the same board M5A99FX Pro 2 and I am stuck @4.515 no matter how I try to configure the settings or increase the CPU v. I get a better OC from my 6300 on the MSI 970 gaming. BTW ibtried the 8350 on this board also and the result was the same, would not go over 4.5.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Are you still on the Seidon? If you are then that is your problem. You are being limited by your cooling. Thin 120 CLC's only get up to about 4.6GHz. So you are pretty much right on the money.


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just game hey. BF3/4, Dota2, Crysis 3, Star Citizen, Far Cry's, Assasin's Creeds, Counter Strike. Ya know. The usual suspects.
> [/SPOILER]
> Well I have the same board as you and it should throttle at 75C socket. So have you disabled APM?


where do I have to disable APM?

I have all my settings in bios lije this guy but my board is a m5a99fx pro r2.0


----------



## Johan45

You'll find it under the advanced tab and CPU options.


----------



## marine88

I have disabled on bios apm it could be my power suplly?


----------



## Johan45

I'll repeat what I said yesterday. That's likely just your limit for cooling and board. I stopped in the same range.


----------



## marine88

but people with the same board can have 4.6 stable and I can´t reach the 4.4 stable


----------



## Johan45

The only pics I saw were an attempt at 4.6 with OCCT results. I would say your CPU volts weren't high enough. You should have your ram set .05v over stck and the CPU_NB volts at 1.25 to 1.3 to handle the extra ram.


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The only pics I saw were an attempt at 4.6 with OCCT results. I would say your CPU volts weren't high enough. You should have your ram set .05v over stck and the CPU_NB volts at 1.25 to 1.3 to handle the extra ram.


I will show u my asus suite settings and u tell me what to change is more easy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kalistoval

So as I re-tune I got this stable 1.20v in bios


----------



## Johan45

First recommendation is to overclock from BIOS and remove AISuite all together.
CPU_NB LLC to high
CPU volts to 1.46 for 4.6G may need more
DRAM volyage to 1.55
CPU_NB voltage to 1.25


----------



## Kalistoval

Hey johan do you happen to know how many watts my x60 can dissipate?


----------



## Johan45

No idea but I could google it for you.


----------



## Kalistoval

ok


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey johan do you happen to know how many watts my x60 can dissipate?


none, he goes right through the line >< XP hahahahahah sorry had to, Houston jokes

hope this helps though


----------



## Kalistoval

Hey fears come o.c my 8320e =P Ive got cookies


----------



## Johan45

So far no luck on an actual rating for heat dissipation. But it must be around 200W any way, judging by the OCs people get with them


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey johan do you happen to know how many watts my x60 can dissipate?
> 
> 
> 
> none, he goes right through the line >< XP hahahahahah sorry had to, Houston jokes
> 
> hope this helps though
Click to expand...

Must be a texan joke cause it went right over my head F3Ers


----------



## marine88

I try this settings and star trottling arround 68c on socket you think that my psu is not strong enough ?

Here is a link of my psu
http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=197&L=1


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> none, he goes right through the line >< XP hahahahahah sorry had to, Houston jokes
> 
> hope this helps though


we should pshop JJ in this


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey fears come o.c my 8320e =P Ive got cookies


Pay for my gas I have been staying out in Conroe lately,







and driving to San Antonio to see Slpiknot and Korn this weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Must be a texan joke cause it went right over my head F3Ers


It is, American football
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> I try this settings and star trottling arround 68c on socket you think that my psu is not strong enough ?
> 
> Here is a link of my psu
> http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=197&L=1


Le sigh, do you have active cooling on your fan, and what is your clocks and voltages at right now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> we should pshop JJ in this


yes!


----------



## Johan45

It won't be the PSU that throttles your system it's the Motherboard. The PSU will just shut down or blow up if it's not up to par. If I were you I would start somewher that is stable and then try to work up from that point a bit at a time. You can't just throw settings at a system and hope they work. Leave the DIGI settings as I said , along with the ram and CPU_NB. Then back the CPU down to stock and use stock voltage raise the multi .5 at a time and see how far that gets with testing in between for stability. Y ou might be using too much voltage , I really can't say. This needs to be done slowly and consistently to get good results.


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Pay for my gas I have been staying out in Conroe lately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and driving to San Antonio to see Slpiknot and Korn this weekend.
> It is, American football
> Le sigh, do you have active cooling on your fan, and what is your clocks and voltages at right now?
> yes!


Im using the ones that i post before trying to recha 4.5ghz /4.6ghz with my asus m5a99fx pro


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Pay for my gas I have been staying out in Conroe lately,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and driving to San Antonio to see Slpiknot and Korn this weekend.
> It is, American football
> Le sigh, do you have active cooling on your fan, and what is your clocks and voltages at right now?
> yes!


Your like 25 mins away lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Your like 25 mins away lol


I am also driving a 74 mustang so what 22MPG at best LOL and I work downtown too... DAH COMMUTE!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Im using the ones that i post before trying to recha 4.5ghz /4.6ghz with my asus m5a99fx pro


I repeat, do you have active cooling on your VRMS? that board only will go so far, mainly due to the VRMs


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am also driving a 74 mustang so what 22MPG at best LOL and I work downtown too... DAH COMMUTE!!!!!!
> I repeat, do you have active cooling on your VRMS? that board only will go so far, mainly due to the VRMs


lol catch that 45s after 2:30pm or 5:30 am I used to be all the way on the south working in greenspoint with an f350 and a chevy hd1500 dat gas =P prolly would have bought 5 whole rigs with da gas i spent till i moved lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Im using the ones that i post before trying to recha 4.5ghz /4.6ghz with my asus m5a99fx pro


It's been said, 10 times? Cool down that board.









And you shouldn't need to up the cpu-nb that high at stock cpu-nb frequency.
Johan, The increased voltage is only needed when all 4 slots are populated IMO.

Start from stock and follow the overclock guide.

Like Johan said, work your way up in steps.

Up Multi, test, till fail.
Up voltage, then Multi till fail.
Repeat.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It is, American football


bleh....those girls wear Armour haha should be tough like rugby players


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> And you shouldn't need to up the cpu-nb that high at stock cpu-nb frequency.
> Johan, The increased voltage is only needed when all 4 slots are populated IMO.


That really depends on the CPU/IMC and 16GB of memory is still a pretty good load on the IMC, IMO


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> lol catch that 45s after 2:30pm or 5:30 am I used to be all the way on the south working in greenspoint with an f350 and a chevy hd1500 dat gas =P prolly would have bought 5 whole rigs with da gas i spent till i moved lol


yeah I understand that, I used to work in sugarland then drive out to porter.. lol but I had a motorcycle at that point. right now I am couch surfing so gas and stuff is vital to me lol maybe next weekend. If my buddy pulls through then I will be moving out to stafford.. Geeze I am all over the place
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's been said, 10 times? Cool down that board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't need to up the cpu-nb that high at stock cpu-nb frequency.
> Johan, The increased voltage is only needed when all 4 slots are populated IMO.
> 
> Start from stock and follow the overclock guide.
> 
> Like Johan said, work your way up in steps.
> 
> Up Multi, test, till fail.
> Up voltage, then Multi till fail.
> Repeat.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲
↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
THIS THIS THIS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> bleh....those girls wear Armour haha should be tough like rugby players


I laugh cause I really don't watch sports to begin with


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> I try this settings and star trottling arround 68c on socket you think that my psu is not strong enough ?
> 
> Here is a link of my psu
> http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=197&L=1



Change your PSU, and fast!, please


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah I understand that, I used to work in sugarland then drive out to porter.. lol but I had a motorcycle at that point. right now I am couch surfing so gas and stuff is vital to me lol maybe next weekend. If my buddy pulls through then I will be moving out to stafford.. Geeze I am all over the place
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲
> ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
> THIS THIS THIS
> I laugh cause I really don't watch sports to begin with


Staffords nice its got a fry's lol,not liking the new microcenter though. I pass through stafford least 1 time a week on my way to Richmond/Rosenberg gas is usually cheaper in that area and cooler you could oc outside lol.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Staffords nice its got a fry's lol,not liking the new microcenter though. I pass through stafford least 1 time a week on my way to Richmond/Rosenberg gas is usually cheaper in that area and cooler you could oc outside lol.


yeah.. I haven't been to the new microcenter yet, one day.. we will see....


----------



## p4inkill3r

You don't like the new Microcenter?
I think its great, the layout and atmosphere is so much nicer than the old location.


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's been said, 10 times? Cool down that board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you shouldn't need to up the cpu-nb that high at stock cpu-nb frequency.
> Johan, The increased voltage is only needed when all 4 slots are populated IMO.
> 
> Start from stock and follow the overclock guide.
> 
> Like Johan said, work your way up in steps.
> 
> Up Multi, test, till fail.
> Up voltage, then Multi till fail.
> Repeat.


I will reed this gide but at 4.0 1.36v on vcore should not throttling right? look at spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> Change your PSU, and fast!, please


is not enough for my build? what the problem with the psu what did you recommend?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha i feel like an old man sometimes....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old man and your not feeling me ( Mike the owl aged 56 and 3/4)
Click to expand...

Got you beat Mikey, 59 and going on The Big 60 in a few months...







,

Mikey


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> You don't like the new Microcenter?
> I think its great, the layout and atmosphere is so much nicer than the old location.


No I don't like it because the atmosphere is saturated with desktop laptops screens/TVs already manufacturer products and the DIY isle has been shrunk a lot! go look at the isle that has thermal paste. All you will see is AS5 =/ no thermal pads, just to name a few alot is missing.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Got you beat Mikey, 59 and going on The Big 60 in a few months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Mikey


anybody with journey in their name is at least 40+


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> No I don't like it because the atmosphere is saturated with desktop laptops screens/TVs already manufacturer products and the DIY isle has been shrunk a lot! go look at the isle that has thermal paste. All you will see is AS5 =/ no thermal pads, just to name a few alot is missing.


They were always out of thermal paste at the old location too. The only type they consistently stocked was the Antec brand in my experience.
They will add stock eventually, but for now I'm enjoying the cleanliness and layout.


----------



## Kalistoval

So they can buy a new location but not stock decent paste lol >.< dat antec


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> I will reed this gide but at 4.0 1.36v on vcore should not throttling right? look at spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is not enough for my build? what the problem with the psu what did you recommend?


It's the brand.

Thats like a C brand?

No, but it should be okay for your build.
Even as it is a lower grade brand, 650W should be enough for at least a mild OC.

And no...
It should def. not throttle with that clock.
But I still see ai-suite there. Close it to see if that makes a difference.

And can you post screenshots of your bios settings?
Also have you tried using hwinfo64 as I said earlier? I kinda need more info...

Download it here: link


----------



## p4inkill3r

I guess. I use Noctua NT-H1 and that's something that I can get from Amazon, no need to go into town for that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's the brand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats like a C brand?
> 
> No, but it should be okay for your build.
> Even as it is a lower grade brand, 650W should be enough for at least a mild OC.
> 
> And no...
> It should def. not throttle with that clock.
> But I still see ai-suite there. Close it to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> And can you post screenshots of your bios settings?
> Also have you tried using hwinfo64 as I said earlier? I kinda need more info...
> 
> Download it here: link


did u reseat your block dude?


----------



## buttface420

look who just got a fx 8350..can i join club bros?

running at 4 flat with turbo disabled until 212 evo comes in mail


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Mike the owl, do you have a PC build log or can post some pictures of your PC with so many fans?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Most pictures have already been posted, you can feel free to browse my profile


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did u reseat your block dude?


Nah, sadly I didn't have the time today.
Was busy this afternoon.

And a bit lazy, have to admit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> 
> 
> look who just got a fx 8350..can i join club bros?
> 
> running at 4 flat with turbo disabled until 212 evo comes in mail


No sorry, we are full.









Welcome to the club bro.

But, why didn't you do research first...
The 212 again? *sigh*

Can you still cancel the order?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> 
> 
> look who just got a fx 8350..can i join club bros?
> 
> running at 4 flat with turbo disabled until 212 evo comes in mail


welcome

u are going to be dissatisfied with the 212 evo


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> No sorry, we are full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club bro.
> 
> But, why didn't you do research first...
> The 212 again? *sigh*
> 
> Can you still cancel the order?


it arrives tomorrow, whats wrong with the 212 evo? i dont really intend to overclock for a while because so far at stock speeds im great on all my games, also my pc will be pretty much built on a open air test bench.

could the evo handle stock with turbo enabled? or even a slight overclock?

im new i dont know what to do!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> 
> 
> look who just got a fx 8350..can i join club bros?
> 
> running at 4 flat with turbo disabled until 212 evo comes in mail
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nah, sadly I didn't have the time today.
> Was busy this afternoon.
> 
> And a bit lazy, have to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry, we are full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club bro.
> 
> But, why didn't you do research first...
> The 212 again? *sigh*
> 
> Can you still cancel the order?
Click to expand...

Yeah the 212 is not that great of a cooler nets you 200mhz top over what the stock cooler would, its better to spend an extra 20 or 30 and get something way better


----------



## gertruude

im thinking of buyng a gfx card, but not sure what to get

i have a 7950 at moment, what would be a good upgrade


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im thinking of buyng a gfx card, but not sure what to get
> 
> i have a 7950 at moment, what would be a good upgrade


2x 295 duh

or if you want to be cheap get 1 or 2 280s and xfire


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2x 295 duh


haha we not all made of cash

im looking for around £250ish


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha we not all made of cash
> 
> im looking for around £250ish


read my edit


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> welcome
> 
> u are going to be dissatisfied with the 212 evo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah the 212 is not that great of a cooler nets you 200mhz top over what the stock cooler would, its better to spend an extra 20 or 30 and get something way better


These ^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im thinking of buyng a gfx card, but not sure what to get
> 
> i have a 7950 at moment, what would be a good upgrade


Uhmm...
Get another 7950 or a r9 280 and go crossfire?

280 is the equivalent of the 7950, if you didn't know already.

I am thinking about doing the same.
Can grab a 7950 second hand for around 100 euro here.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah the 212 is not that great of a cooler nets you 200mhz top over what the stock cooler would, its better to spend an extra 20 or 30 and get something way better


What is something way better? i got the fx-8350 with 212 and already noticed it cant handle it very well at pretty much any overclock. Could ypu name a few that are not so expensive but will do the job?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha we not all made of cash
> 
> im looking for around £250ish


How about another 7950 in crossfire?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> What is something way better? i got the fx-8350 with 212 and already noticed it cant handle it very well at pretty much any overclock. Could ypu name a few that are not so expensive but will do the job?


well itll be easier to go about it this way, what is your budget the best air coolers are around 60-80 usd and even then an AIO maybe worth it for price range so it depends on budget more than anything


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> These ^^^^
> Uhmm...
> Get another 7950 or a r9 280 and go crossfire?
> 
> 280 is the equivalent of the 7950, if you didn't know already.
> 
> I am thinking about doing the same.
> 
> 
> Can grab a 7950 second hand for around 100 euro here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> How about another 7950 in crossfire?


I did think about getting another 7950 but i want to give my son that and buy a new gen card

might have to send the wife to work at the docks for a few months


----------



## Mike The Owl

Today I killed my power supply AGAIN. Same thing Prime 95 after one hour but this time a big flash and bang. I'll take it back to CCL again but I think I'll upgrade to a better one.

I'm fed up with dragging these things out and putting my old spare back in.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Today I killed my power supply AGAIN. Same thing Prime 95 after one hour but this time a big flash and bang. I'll take it back to CCL again but I think I'll upgrade to a better one.
> 
> I'm fed up with dragging these things out and putting my old spare back in.


its all those bloody fans


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most pictures have already been posted, you can feel free to browse my profile


is a hell off a plain that you have in there


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> is a hell off a plain that you have in there


thats how my computer kinda was before I got a new case


----------



## Kalistoval

I think that damn hyper 212 should be banned, or better yet I think we should all start the boycott hyper 212 coalition the one thing that will unite us with our silicon brethren from the other side.








*Offical Do Not Buy/Use







Hyper 212 Evo







4 Stock/Overclocking*


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats how my computer kinda was before I got a new case


I love to overclock but i will no do this to my computer and to my case!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> is a hell off a plain that you have in there


I take it you mean plane as in aeroplane, it is but I started overclocking on a giga 78LMT-USB3 rev 5 board, famed for being as cheap as chips but only 4+1 which meant at 4.5 overclock on my 8350 I could heat my whole house using just its cheapo VRM cooler.

The highest overclock I could get was 4.5, just by moving to the Saberkitty and with some help from Gerty and JourneymanMike I was able to get 4.8 stable, now at 5.0.

That's why I recommend fans on VRMs and anything else, I learnt the hard way.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Today I killed my power supply AGAIN. Same thing Prime 95 after one hour but this time a big flash and bang. I'll take it back to CCL again but I think I'll upgrade to a better one.
> 
> I'm fed up with dragging these things out and putting my old spare back in.


have you ruled out surges from the grid? Testing voltages coming in could be something on the power providers end... or a faulty ground in your outlet.... we used to live in a place that had a faulty main ground wire... always microwaves and lightbulbs until I got tired of that crap and tracked it down....25 foot grounding rod later no more blown bulbs no more poof goes the magic smoke


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most pictures have already been posted, you can feel free to browse my profile


Mike this is all you need


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Linky


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.homedepot.com/p/Big-Ass-Fans-4900-Silver-and-Yellow-14-ft-ShopFan-F-PF61-1401S34/204316763?cm_mmc=Shopping|Base&gclid=CNKOuaDsz8ECFTMQ7AodencAqA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> have you ruled out surges from the grid? Testing voltages coming in could be something on the power providers end... or a faulty ground in your outlet.... we used to live in a place that had a faulty main ground wire... always microwaves and lightbulbs until I got tired of that crap and tracked it down....25 foot grounding rod later no more blown bulbs no more poof goes the magic smoke


It could well be, It just seems to happen with this powersupply when I'm using Prime95, Last time I took it back they didnt even test it , just gave me another without question, so I think they know something, will get an upgrade this time.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I think that damn hyper 212 should be banned, or better yet I think we should all start the boycott hyper 212 coalition the one thing that will unite us with our silicon brethren from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Offical Do Not Buy/Use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Stock/Overclocking*


Why? For the price, what else are you going to use for a mild OC or to replace a terrible stock cooler?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I think that damn hyper 212 should be banned, or better yet I think we should all start the boycott hyper 212 coalition the one thing that will unite us with our silicon brethren from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Offical Do Not Buy/Use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Stock/Overclocking*


Please do not ban the 212 evo , I will miss people claiming 5.4 stable with it. It cheers up my day.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It could well be, It just seems to happen with this powersupply when I'm using Prime95, Last time I took it back they didnt even test it , just gave me another without question, so I think they know something, will get an upgrade this time.


should pick up a cheap tester to check your ground and proper current just to be safe


----------



## Mike The Owl

Linky


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.homedepot.com/p/Big-Ass-Fans-4900-Silver-and-Yellow-14-ft-ShopFan-F-PF61-1401S34/204316763?cm_mmc=Shopping|Base&gclid=CNKOuaDsz8ECFTMQ7AodencAqA&gclsrc=aw.ds


[/quote]

Bugger, it wont fit in my HAF otherwise good idea!


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Please do not ban the 212 evo , I will miss people claiming 5.4 stable with it. It cheers up my day.


for the price is that bad the 212 evo?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Please do not ban the 212 evo , I will miss people claiming 5.4 stable with it. It cheers up my day.


I think we have enough of those stories, It should be banned if some one doesn't have enough cash to replace the stock cooler the sure as hell arnt going to gain anything else but a paper weight with that hyper 212 we would save alot of people alot of money they could have put towards better components.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> for the price is that bad the 212 evo?


it's not that it's bad for the price it's just that for these chips much better can be had for a little more money...if you never overclock or mildly do so you won't have an issue... but don't expect a lot...212 performs about as well as the stock cooler but quieter....

Tbh the stock cooler with the 8xxx series is one of the best ones I've used...I had it at 4.0 on my 8320 with pretty decent temps 500 Mhz on a stock cooler with a reactor like these isn't bad imo


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> should pick up a cheap tester to check your ground and proper current just to be safe


I have run a spur cable from the house mains board as here in GB we use ring mains. Its heavy duty cable and its well grounded and seperated from the rest of the house mains.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> for the price is that bad the 212 evo?


If you can afford it get something like this

http://www.cclonline.com/product/159305/NH-D15/CPU-Coolers/Noctua-NH-D15-Dual-Radiator-Quiet-CPU-Cooler-with-two-NH-A15-Fans/CLR0821/


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I have run a spur cable from the house mains board as here in GB we use ring mains. Its heavy duty cable and its well grounded and seperated from the rest of the house mains.


nice at least that rules out grounding


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I did think about getting another 7950 but i want to give my son that and buy a new gen card
> 
> might have to send the wife to work at the docks for a few months


Didnt know the Calder and Hebble Navigation had any docks?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Didnt know the Calder and Hebble Navigation had any docks?


ill drop her off in grimsby


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> it's not that it's bad for the price it's just that for these chips much better can be had for a little more money...if you never overclock or mildly do so you won't have an issue... but don't expect a lot...212 performs about as well as the stock cooler but quieter....


9 times outta 10 the people who buy a hyper 212 dont know what they are buying just 4 days ago or so I was at my local microcenter, this guy walks up while im picking out a FX8320E and asks the microcenter employee what would be better to get a hyper 212 or a H100i because he wanted to replace his stock cooler as he is overclocking his fx cpu to 4.5ghz. The employee says If you want one right now the hyper its cheaper than the H100i. I asked this guy what fx cpu he was running and what board he claimed not to know or unsure. I calked it up to under informed and directed him here before purchasing anything so he could get knowledgeable feed back. The sales man on the other hand had no clue what overclock.net is. Typically this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Why? For the price, what else are you going to use for a mild OC or to replace a terrible stock cooler?


tunrs into
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Please do not ban the 212 evo , I will miss people claiming 5.4 stable with it. It cheers up my day.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

As an aside I'm looking for a decent processor for use in my fatality board for fiance to game on the 680 lt board is giving me headaches I think it's on its last legs...USB ports randomly stop working and disk boot errors every so often as well as the FSB sometimes changes on its own on boot... anyhow I'm thinking on the 6300 clocked to 4.0 using my phanteks cooler...I was originally going to look at the quads but I am thinking 6 or 8 cores will do the job for a longer period... with those options and power supply I'm looking at $250 for her to have an updated ish gaming rig.. if anyone has ideas I'm all ears


----------



## Kalistoval

how about the 8320E?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

If I could squeeze out the extra 40 bucks it would be a good option.... my only question is how did they drop the tdp so much is that rating at the 3.2 setting only? Either way would be a big difference from the Q6600 at 2.4


----------



## victorelessar

Well its 3pm here right now and my room must be 30ºC .

Here in brasil its tough to get decent prices on hardware, and ive been using hyper 212 for a long time. It just cant handle overclocked fx8350. at least not here.
Right now im using at stock clock and its ok for gaming and everything. stress test? no no no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well itll be easier to go about it this way, what is your budget the best air coolers are around 60-80 usd and even then an AIO maybe worth it for price range so it depends on budget more than anything


Id say something within the 20-30 extra dollars of hyper 212's price, as you said.
Just so you guys have an idea of my pain, im looking at a hyper 212x right now, converting the price, it would be 64 dollars hehe


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Well its 3pm here right now and my room must be 30ºC .
> 
> Here in brasil its tough to get decent prices on hardware, and ive been using hyper 212 for a long time. It just cant handle overclocked fx8350. at least not here.
> Right now im using at stock clock and its ok for gaming and everything. stress test? no no no
> Id say something within the 20-30 extra dollars of hyper 212's price, as you said.
> Just so you guys have an idea of my pain, im looking at a hyper 212x right now, converting the price, it would be 64 dollars hehe


ouch $64 for a hyper? If you could make that a magic 100 plus what ever tax is then you could save your self some grey hairs. They do have newegg brazil right?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Well its 3pm here right now and my room must be 30ºC .
> 
> Here in brasil its tough to get decent prices on hardware, and ive been using hyper 212 for a long time. It just cant handle overclocked fx8350. at least not here.
> Right now im using at stock clock and its ok for gaming and everything. stress test? no no no
> Id say something within the 20-30 extra dollars of hyper 212's price, as you said.
> Just so you guys have an idea of my pain, im looking at a hyper 212x right now, converting the price, it would be 64 dollars hehe


ouch we can get it here in the us for half that...sounds like brasil needs a black market for pc wares lol


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's the brand.
> 
> Thats like a C brand?
> 
> No, but it should be okay for your build.
> Even as it is a lower grade brand, 650W should be enough for at least a mild OC.
> 
> And no...
> It should def. not throttle with that clock.
> But I still see ai-suite there. Close it to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> And can you post screenshots of your bios settings?
> Also have you tried using hwinfo64 as I said earlier? I kinda need more info...
> 
> Download it here: link


e test it for more 20 minutes I do all like you said and I don't see it trotting hwinfo screen


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats how my computer kinda was before I got a new case
> 
> 
> 
> I love to overclock but i will no do this to my computer and to my case!
Click to expand...

You dont have to do that to your computer and your case. It looks like Mike The Owl has a pretty small case. But you sure as hell don't need that many fans. Mike went overkill I think. All you need is 1 MAYBE 2 and it need not look like a dogs breakfast.


Now that doesn't look all that bad now does it?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So a buddy of mine was having issues lockups and such and I just happened to be going to see him.... when I got there I fired it up and it was noticeably sluggish... so i went and got hwinfo64 and fired that up and I about crapped myself his cores were at 60c at idle on a phenom x6 locked at 2.8...I was like dude do not run this thing until I see why it's so hot... opened the case and dust bunnies attacked...I cleaned a few out and got to looking at the heatsink on the cpu and it was caked up so bad the fan was still spinning but at about half speed... long story short it took three cans of air to clean out the hsf and the vents.... core temp dropped to 28c on idle...I shed a tear for that processor lol.... he had been playing BF4 and call of duty bo2 with us I can't imagine the temps it was seeing. .. I'm suprised it survived.... my next visit hopefully he will want me to build him a new pc lol.... another thing I found odd was that in system info it said 6300 series processor but bios and hwinfo64 and cpuz said phenom x6 2.8ghz... anyone seen that happen before?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So a buddy of mine was having issues lockups and such and I just happened to be going to see him.... when I got there I fired it up and it was noticeably sluggish... so i went and got hwinfo64 and fired that up and I about crapped myself his cores were at 60c at idle on a phenom x6 locked at 2.8...I was like dude do not run this thing until I see why it's so hot... opened the case and dust bunnies attacked...I cleaned a few out and got to looking at the heatsink on the cpu and it was caked up so bad the fan was still spinning but at about half speed... long story short it took three cans of air to clean out the hsf and the vents.... core temp dropped to 28c on idle...I shed a tear for that processor lol.... he had been playing BF4 and call of duty bo2 with us I can't imagine the temps it was seeing. .. I'm suprised it survived.... my next visit hopefully he will want me to build him a new pc lol.... another thing I found odd was that in system info it said 6300 series processor but bios and hwinfo64 and cpuz said phenom x6 2.8ghz... anyone seen that happen before?


I do it as a part time business, try https://www.metrovacworld.com/DataVac_Electric_Duster it saves on the cost of the air cans.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> I love to overclock but i will no do this to my computer and to my case!


Of course you don't, I'm a mad Yorkshireman. Just put a fan on the VRM's and on the back of the motherboard and as long as you have good airflow through your case you'll be right to go.

And I believe my rig is a dogs dinner not a dogs breakfast ( wish it was the dogs bollocks though)


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You dont have to do that to your computer and your case. It looks like Mike The Owl has a pretty small case. But you sure as hell don't need that many fans. Mike went overkill I think. All you need is 1 MAYBE 2 and it need not look like a dogs breakfast.
> 
> 
> Now that doesn't look all that bad now does it?


what the size of the fan can i use the stock one?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its all those bloody fans


"Eject the core Scotty and transfer life support to all phasers now!"

"Aye Capt."


----------



## m00ter

Just popped my head in to say that a 140 fan on the back of the mobo pulling heat away has done wonders for socket and vrm temps!

NB is down to 48c under full load and socket is at 52C (v core 49C). I'm happy with that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah the 212 is not that great of a cooler nets you 200mhz top over what the stock cooler would, its better to spend an extra 20 or 30 and get something way better
> 
> 
> 
> What is something way better? i got the fx-8350 with 212 and already noticed it cant handle it very well at pretty much any overclock. Could ypu name a few that are not so expensive but will do the job?
Click to expand...

Twin tower air coolers from Noctua, Phanteks, i'm sure there are some others.

Aio like a Corsair or swiftech, the single Fan rads are decent for moderate OC. (h80, h90 etc)

If leaving you FX at stock, the 212 is fine. i wouldn't go much past 4.2-4.4

Cheaping out on cooling just doesn't work, know the limits of what you can do. if you want to do more, save some coin.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You dont have to do that to your computer and your case. It looks like Mike The Owl has a pretty small case. But you sure as hell don't need that many fans. Mike went overkill I think. All you need is 1 MAYBE 2 and it need not look like a dogs breakfast.
> 
> 
> Now that doesn't look all that bad now does it?
> 
> 
> 
> what the size of the fan can i use the stock one?
Click to expand...

That is the stock fan!







I just pimped my fan that's all!


----------



## Nomadskid

What do I need to get 5 ghz?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What do I need to get 5 ghz?


that depends on how much of a voltage piggy your chip is...ask flail about piggy chip lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I think that damn hyper 212 should be banned, or better yet I think we should all start the boycott hyper 212 coalition the one thing that will unite us with our silicon brethren from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Offical Do Not Buy/Use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Stock/Overclocking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? For the price, what else are you going to use for a mild OC or to replace a terrible stock cooler?
Click to expand...

why bother, they aren't far from each other. the sonic difference is really the only difference.

They really don't belong on these chips. only reason that have been able to be put on it is due to the fact of AMD not changing cooler mounting in how long? 4-5 generations?


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> 9 times outta 10 the people who buy a hyper 212 dont know what they are buying just 4 days ago or so I was at my local microcenter, this guy walks up while im picking out a FX8320E and asks the microcenter employee what would be better to get a hyper 212 or a H100i because he wanted to replace his stock cooler as he is overclocking his fx cpu to 4.5ghz. The employee says If you want one right now the hyper its cheaper than the H100i. I asked this guy what fx cpu he was running and what board he claimed not to know or unsure. I calked it up to under informed and directed him here before purchasing anything so he could get knowledgeable feed back. The sales man on the other hand had no clue what overclock.net is. Typically this


A 212 is great for a mild OC, I don't see how the poor kid at Microcenter's ignorance changes the value of it.
On this site, 'mild OC' is anathema but for many, a couple hundred MHz overclock on a 6300 is all that someone can expect to attain.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What do I need to get 5 ghz?


1 Good power supply. 2. A good motherboard. Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 or Asus Sabertooth or better. AsRock Extreme 9 WONT cut it. 3. Custom Loop water cooling. (Unlikely to hit 5GHz on a CLC) 4. A chip Capable of reaching 5 GHz (8320E seems to be a good bet for that ATM) 5. A knowledge of OC'ing. 6. A bit of luck as with any OC.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> why bother, they aren't far from each other. the sonic difference is really the only difference.


The noise difference is a big draw, but again, for $30, you can take your 8320 to 4.2 or thereabouts very easily.

We're talking value here, no?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What do I need to get 5 ghz?


Epic water cooling.

By the way guys, I was wondering, just got an r9 290x, and playing BF4, put all Ultra graphics except MSAA, and still have fps drops to the 40's sometimes in some maps/situations..I was wondering if it could be my CPU, surely this CPU (with clocks at like 4.6 like I have) doesn't limit much in BF4 (even 64p..) right ?

I was thinking maybe it's one of my OC settings that isn't well optimized, so I took a screenshot of aida Cache and Memory benchmark :



62.8 NS sounds legit right ?

I just saw my DRAM/FSB ratio is 28:6 also.. that's weird I thought I had it set to 1:1, any hints on how to do that ? I believe I screwed it when I tryed to increase the north birdge clock speed.

Any idea what could be wrong other than that ?

Unless it's just BF4 horribly optimized (wouldn't be surprising eh !)

Help is much appreciated !


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What do I need to get 5 ghz?


Luck or at least some serious cooling. It depends on your mobo, your luck in the great AMD chip draw ( some fx chips overclock better than others.) your case, you need very good air flow. And patience as it took me some time to find the right setup . GEt the best set up you can afford, if you want to go for it you May have to pay for it. Ask the guys here to help with specific questions, they love to help.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> A 212 is great for a mild OC, I don't see how the poor kid at Microcenter's ignorance changes the value of it.
> On this site, 'mild OC' is anathema but for many, a couple hundred MHz overclock on a 6300 is all that someone can expect to attain.


his ignorance doesn't change the value of the 212 the guy asked for a 4.5+ overclock and the 212 just isn't fit for that....he was in effect trying to save the guy money which is rare they often try to up sell... but none the less I work in retail and is better to give them the product they need than to sell them on something they don't that creates a relationship that potentially generates more revenue than up selling something they don't need or down selling them and them being pissed because you gave them bad advice and cost them money....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What do I need to get 5 ghz?


a bloody miracle

Jesus save us!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> why bother, they aren't far from each other. the sonic difference is really the only difference.
> 
> 
> 
> The noise difference is a big draw, but again, for $30, you can take your 8320 to 4.2 or thereabouts very easily.
> 
> We're talking value here, no?
Click to expand...

there is no value in that, if you are lurking here.. this isn't stock.net...

as you will likely toss the thing in the recycling when you get the "bug"

how many in this thread are running within the means of a 212.. i can't think of more then a half dozen.

the 212 IS an OLD product, these chips were not a thing when that cooler was designed. an old q6600 can top these things out.

if you catch that Bug that most people catch.. its going to turn into an expensive paper weight in months.

I can count more ppl that this has happened to then the amount of people running their chips within those means.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I do it as a part time business, try https://www.metrovacworld.com/DataVac_Electric_Duster it saves on the cost of the air cans.


Whoa whoa calm down Billy Mayes


----------



## Benjiw

I've got 5ghz, but i don't consider myself lucky and my watercooling kit isn't special either, I have 2 rads, a 120 SR1 Black Ice and a 240mm XSPC thing, my dual bay res is an EK DCP 2.2 powered thing which is pretty loud and rubbish, If I had a single bend in my tubing i'm pretty sure it wouldn't cut it. I'll get some screenshots of my bios settings but it took me weeks of tuning and learning to get my 5ghz on the 8350 due to not wanting heat to reach 70c at full load.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What do I need to get 5 ghz?


cooling and Lots of it.

and a LONG time looking at prime or IBT or Aida


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> why bother, they aren't far from each other. the sonic difference is really the only difference.
> 
> 
> 
> The noise difference is a big draw, but again, for $30, you can take your 8320 to 4.2 or thereabouts very easily.
> 
> We're talking value here, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *there is no value in that, if you are lurking here.. this isn't stock.net...*
Click to expand...

Not everyone is ultra-hardcore-5ghz mode. p4inkill3r is exactly right, for a small OC with low-noise and low cost the 212 is nearly unbeatable except by a few coolers that are lesser known but in the same category.

See all aspects, not the limited ones that you believe in. If you can not understand that, then do not give advice, you have too much tunnel vision to be helpful to anyone.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there is no value in that, if you are lurking here.. this isn't stock.net...
> 
> as you will likely toss the thing in the recycling when you get the "bug"
> 
> how many in this thread are running within the means of a 212.. i can't think of more then a half dozen.
> 
> the 212 IS an OLD product, these chips were not a thing when that cooler was designed. an old q6600 can top these things out.
> 
> if you catch that Bug that most people catch.. its going to turn into an expensive paper weight in months.
> 
> I can count more ppl that this has happened to then the amount of people running their chips within those means.


The beautiful thing is that if you do catch the bug, you can upgrade the 212 to something better and use it in a friend or family member's machine.
If you don't catch the bug, then you can enjoy your relatively small overclock in relative quiet.


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## Benjiw

I've never had a 212, I got a phanteks 14 dual tower cooler when I built my rig because I wanted to keep temps down and I didn't know what I was doing. My 8350 never got hot, I left all the stock settings in bios after 3-4 failed overclocking attempts as I didn't know what I was doing. I feel as though this thread with the 212 has taken a bit of a dive like when people discuss intel vs AMD, both are good in their own ways and the eternal wars between one object/prefference/etc has become so old to me now I literally hate any time it is brought up, the most common I deal with daily? Mac vs pc for graphic design. It's just a preference in reality but you get people trying to justify why they do what.

*Tl;Dr* - If someone wants to try a 212, fine, once they start to learn more and more they'll upgrade, I couldn't care less, it isn't my preference but I can understand why someone would pick one up.

*Can we drop it now and talk about something useful like how heat rising in a case isn't the same as heat rising in a room or something?*


----------



## icyeye

hi there! can someone tell me if this is good RAM settings if i can say that..or should i try to tweak it more and if yes..in which way? RAM is Dominator 1600 C9. 1.65V



and btw, here is mine case from inside and custom car radiator from inside. i know that it doesn't look beauty but..it works


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> why bother, they aren't far from each other. the sonic difference is really the only difference.
> 
> 
> 
> The noise difference is a big draw, but again, for $30, you can take your 8320 to 4.2 or thereabouts very easily.
> 
> We're talking value here, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *there is no value in that, if you are lurking here.. this isn't stock.net...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone is ultra-hardcore-5ghz mode. p4inkill3r is exactly right, for a small OC with low-noise and low cost the 212 is nearly unbeatable except by a few coolers that are lesser known but in the same category.
> 
> See all aspects, not the limited ones that you believe in. If you can not understand that, then do not give advice, you have too much tunnel vision to be helpful to anyone.
Click to expand...

When did i say go for 5ghz? hmm?? assumptions are worse then tunnel vision









for less then 5$ more.. phanteks TC-12dx can be found and is vastly superior, especially under load.

did i say in that post you need exotic cooling? no.

your condescension is astounding.


----------



## hurricane28

You are right but its not only Flail to be honest.

There are more people with the same kind of talk that never own that cooler so they have no point of reverence IMO.

I actually did own that cooler and to be honest its an pretty good cooler for a single tower and especially at its price point. I did run it with 2 120mm CM sickle flow fans and it could maintain a decent overclock on my FX 6200.

I think i could run 4.4-4.5 max on my 8350, depending on the volts of course.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 1 Good power supply. 2. A good motherboard. Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 or Asus Sabertooth or better. AsRock Extreme 9 WONT cut it. 3. Custom Loop water cooling. (Unlikely to hit 5GHz on a CLC) 4. A chip Capable of reaching 5 GHz (8320E seems to be a good bet for that ATM) 5. A knowledge of OC'ing. 6. A bit of luck as with any OC.


Don't forget Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 *rev.4*


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


The result?


----------



## m00ter

I bumped CPU LLC up to Ultra High as she was failing on one core after a while and I got it sitting pretty.

So now I'm nudging it up to 5









Currently stressing at 4921.5Mhz (218 x 22.5) with 1.5v under load @ 54.6C on the core and 57C on the socket.

C'mon little chip, I know you can do it!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> I bumped CPU LLC up to Ultra High as she was failing on one core after a while and I got it sitting pretty.
> 
> So now I'm nudging it up to 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently stressing at 4921.5Mhz (218 x 22.5) with 1.5v under load @ 54.6C on the core and 57C on the socket.
> 
> C'mon little chip, I know you can do it!


hope u do
try 1.53-1.55


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Whoa whoa calm down Billy Mayes


We Brits don't have any idea who Billy Mayes is, now if you said Barry Scott...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hope u do
> try 1.53-1.55


This^


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> why bother, they aren't far from each other. the sonic difference is really the only difference.
> 
> 
> 
> The noise difference is a big draw, but again, for $30, you can take your 8320 to 4.2 or thereabouts very easily.
> 
> We're talking value here, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *there is no value in that, if you are lurking here.. this isn't stock.net...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone is ultra-hardcore-5ghz mode. p4inkill3r is exactly right, for a small OC with low-noise and low cost the 212 is nearly unbeatable except by a few coolers that are lesser known but in the same category.
> 
> See all aspects, not the limited ones that you believe in. If you can not understand that, then do not give advice, you have too much tunnel vision to be helpful to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did i say go for 5ghz? hmm?? assumptions are worse then tunnel vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for less then 5$ more.. phanteks TC-12dx can be found and is vastly superior, especially under load.
> 
> did i say in that post you need exotic cooling? no.
> 
> your condescension is astounding.
Click to expand...

You said there is no value. That is ignorant. You also said, and I quote;
Quote:


> the 212 IS an OLD product, these chips were not a thing when that cooler was designed. an old q6600 can top these things out.


Again, extreme ignorance. The age of a cooler does not matter, they were not all made in 2008, they are still made today.

Newer designs can dissipate the heat with a smaller form factor, or use quieter fans, but in the end it doesn't matter. Coolers are made for a certain TDP. *End of story.* A 160w cooler is always a 160w cooler and newer CPUs do not change that. That fact is exactly why a 212 does so much better on intel.

And after that,;
Quote:


> as you will likely toss the thing in the recycling when you get the "bug"


Quote:


> if you catch that Bug that most people catch..


Mine was not an assumption. Yours was. You _assume_ that they will need more. That because of this, a $30 cooler is useless.

I condescend because you do. Ditch the attitude about the 212, because everyone defending it and saying it has its place is correct. Those that say it's good enough for 4.8 are wrong, but the people are wrong not the product. You and others saying that there is no point to the 212 is akin to saying there's no point in a 8320E because the 8370E exists. It is wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You are right but its not only Flail to be honest.
> 
> There are more people with the same kind of talk that never own that cooler so they have no point of reverence IMO.
> 
> I actually did own that cooler and to be honest its an pretty good cooler for a single tower and especially at its price point. I did run it with 2 120mm CM sickle flow fans and it could maintain a decent overclock on my FX 6200.
> 
> I think i could run 4.4-4.5 max on my 8350, depending on the volts of course.


I am aware. I singled out the biggest offender and am _hoping_ that others take note as well. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## gertruude

how come u are singling people out man?

how about warn hurricane after all the wrong advice he gives.......flail and the rest keep this thread alive, we are on here day after day giving great advice out surely a little pm would suffice


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how come u are singling people out man?
> 
> how about warn hurricane after all the wrong advice he gives.......flail and the rest keep this thread alive, we are on here day after day giving great advice out surely a little pm would suffice


I did nail Hurricane to the wall, most recently for not knowing what VSync was when promoting Adaptive Sync. He even complained about it. You even commented on it.

"The 212 sucks for a mild overclock, don't get it" is not good advice. Nor is a lot of what is posted. Most of what is posted is, quite literally, conversations or simple copy/paste of "do rig builder", "Use IBT AVX Very High", "Don't use Maxxmem" along with the occasional screenshots which people need to start putting in spoilers if theres more than a half dozen.

I am fine with that, it's a club after all, but the unreasonable hate for a cooler that has known limits rather than making those limits known is not ok.

Even as I told a user (in PMs) that the 78LMT sucks and he should really look at the 970A-UD3P instead, I also told him that if he insisted on the 78LMT that a 95W variant of PD would be a wiser choice to avoid problems. I did not simply shutdown the motherboard entirely. If someone asks or has a 212, it should be made known that they probably will not pass 4.4Ghz, not shun them for owning it and telling them to go buy another cooler.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Yep the 212 has it's place, I've no room to talk, I'm using a H80i at 5.0. But as I'm a mad Yorkshireman with more fans than the Beatles.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I did nail Hurricane to the wall, most recently for not knowing what VSync was when promoting Adaptive Sync. He even complained about it. You even commented on it.
> 
> "The 212 sucks for a mild overclock, don't get it" is not good advice. Nor is a lot of what is posted. Most of what is posted is, quite literally, conversations or simple copy/paste of "do rig builder", "Use IBT AVX Very High", "Don't use Maxxmem" along with the occasional screenshots which people need to start putting in spoilers if theres more than a half dozen.
> 
> I am fine with that, it's a club after all, but the unreasonable hate for a cooler that has known limits rather than making those limits known is not ok.
> 
> Even as I told a user that the 78LMT sucks and he should really look at the 970A-UD3P instead, I also told him that if he insisted on the 78LMT that a 95W variant of PD would be a wiser choice to avoid problems. I did not simply shutdown the motherboard entirely. If someone asks or has a 212, it should be made known that they probably will not pass 4.4Ghz, not shun them for owning it and telling them to go buy another cooler.


i understand what ya saying.....i think its more aimed at people who think they can do a big overclock with the 212 and we seen em come and go and i think that's why we go









i even stuck up for u when he complained







but still he said u were out of line


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Epic water cooling.
> 
> By the way guys, I was wondering, just got an r9 290x, and playing BF4, put all Ultra graphics except MSAA, and still have fps drops to the 40's sometimes in some maps/situations..I was wondering if it could be my CPU, surely this CPU (with clocks at like 4.6 like I have) doesn't limit much in BF4 (even 64p..) right ?
> 
> I was thinking maybe it's one of my OC settings that isn't well optimized, so I took a screenshot of aida Cache and Memory benchmark :
> 
> 
> 
> 62.8 NS sounds legit right ?
> 
> I just saw my DRAM/FSB ratio is 28:6 also.. that's weird I thought I had it set to 1:1, any hints on how to do that ? I believe I screwed it when I tryed to increase the north birdge clock speed.
> 
> Any idea what could be wrong other than that ?
> 
> Unless it's just BF4 horribly optimized (wouldn't be surprising eh !)
> 
> Help is much appreciated !


Use mantle API. Switch at settings and restart game. Bar a few spikes here and there, the performance is phenomenal. With DX11 ,a [email protected] and a tahiti 7870 I drop in the 50s on some maps.


----------



## Kalistoval

I have owned the Hyper 212, Noctua NH-D14 and Phanteks PH-TC14PE. I bought the Hyper back when I first bought phenom 1100T Asus Crosshair V samsung wonder ram and a modest corsair 650w oh yea and a XFX 6870. It couldn't cool my phenom so I had to buy a Noctua I was afraid of water cooling or AIO solutions. Later that same year I bought a 8150 right after phenom went eol. I tried it on the fx 8150 nope didn't work as good as I thought so I was happy I got the Noctua. In all honesty it was not a good idea, I have come to realize today it has value but this value comes as a lesson learned. That noctua and that phanteks that I bought I sold them so easy they work pretty good. I had such a good time with them when I sold them I let the buyer know first hand my experience. The only reason I sold those was to venture into water cooling sure I don't have the best its only an AIO but it does a better job at it than air. When I get to build my custom water I will have based the components on what I see work for people. Like when I snoop around fears sig rig =P


----------



## Mike The Owl

The Cooler Master Hyper 212 May only overclock to 4.4


----------



## Nomadskid

Well I got an FX-8350 from AMD for my science fair project, so If need be I can contact EK or Alphacool about getting a loop. I have one in my home system, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to have one for my test bench.


----------



## Kalistoval

The Cooler Master Hyper 212 May only overclock to 4.2 or 4.4 *SomeTimes*









Perhaps we can make a spread of all the cooler like we have for the mobos and the vrms


----------



## hurricane28

I agree with KyadCK this time.

He can be harsh sometimes but most of the time he is right about what he is saying.

Off topic, what you guys think of my new highest GPU score


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cooler Master Hyper 212 May only overclock to 4.4


That's pretty accurate actually, even on intel, although for different reasons.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cooler Master Hyper 212 May only overclock to 4.2 or 4.4 *SomeTimes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we can make a spread of all the cooler like we have for the mobos and the vrms


It'll always hit 4.2 and 4.4 is an average not a maximum.

And we have one, it just isn't posted often.

Single-tower - 4.3-4.4Ghz
120mm thin rad - 4.4-4.5Ghz
Double-tower - 4.5-4.7Ghz
120mm thick/240mm thin rad - 4.7-4.9Ghz
Custom loop - 4.8+ Ghz

Generic, but accurate and easy to remember.


----------



## Kalistoval

Im saying some times because what if they have a bad phase mobo or psu or combination.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Im saying some times because what if they have a bad phase mobo or psu or combination.


Well that isn't the coolers fault, now is it? The same can be said of any cooler in that situation.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's pretty accurate actually, even on intel, although for different reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll always hit 4.2 and 4.4 is an average not a maximum.
> 
> And we have one, it just isn't posted often.
> 
> Single-tower - 4.3-4.4Ghz
> 120mm thin rad - 4.4-4.5Ghz
> Double-tower - 4.5-4.7Ghz
> 120mm thick/240mm thin rad - 4.7-4.9Ghz
> Custom loop - 4.8+ Ghz
> 
> Generic, but accurate and easy to remember.


I can confirm it's pretty spot on, my phanteks topped out at 4.7 but I think maybe if I had the knowledge I have now I could push it to 4.8 but I digress. I am well in agreement with you that things have a purpose regardless of what the interpreter deems correct or not. The 212 is a legendary cooler, it will be a good hall of fame'r but it needs to be used correctly.


----------



## Kalistoval

Depends on the variables, on average though your going to hear about overheating/throttling seeing as how easy it is to download core temp cpuz and hwinfo. I'm assuming the chance of the end user singling out the cooler will be more than likely by my logic. The known is what we can see.


----------



## lenny23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go save and pick a watercooling loop.
> 
> At 37C even not in summer, even a 240mm AIO will not cut it if you decide to go for an OC.
> 
> You can try to lower the temps by tweaking the Voltages. Not Using Auto as Stock Settings force them to.


I won't touch voltages and _I don't do OC and I don't want to_, I think the FX-8350 is powerful enough as it comes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Please fill in the Rig builder and add it to your sig so we can offer some decent advice. 3 Fans as exhaust is a bit odd to me? Blowing air onto your VRM and NB heatsink will reduce some heat also cooling the socket will help, I'm aware your ambient temps are high but even moving to water, your VRM will heat up due to reduced air flow and heat kills tech. You could go all out liquid cooling with a rad box which will drastically reduce your load temps but it really depends on price to performance ratio.


Thanks for the answers, guys.








So, my case supports a single radiator water cooling system. I can get one of this three:
- Antec Kuhler H2o 950
- Corsair Hydro Series H60
- Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro
Which one should I pick???


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lenny23*
> 
> I won't touch voltages and _I don't do OC and I don't want to_, I think the FX-8350 is powerful enough as it comes.
> Heat kills tech?? No ****...
> Seriously, thanks for the answers, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my case supports a single radiator water cooling system. I can get one of this three:
> - Antec Kuhler H2o 950
> - Corsair Hydro Series H60
> - Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro
> Which should I pick???


Please fill in the rig builder so we can help....








We could tell you how to mod said case to fit a 240mm but without the knowledge and mind reading ability we all crave, we can't help.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> bleh....those girls wear Armour haha should be tough like rugby players


Hahaha God I hate football....either one...


----------



## puts

I found that
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/226411-samsung-will-begin-manufacturing-amds-14nm-zen-core-by-years-end/
AMD release new CPU-s this year end. Hope they are very good. What you thik its coming AM3+ or new DDR4 platform? I think maybe it fits in this thread because this cpu change out our cpus what we use now and are our cpus childrens


----------



## Mike The Owl

KyadCK said

"The 212 sucks for a mild overclock, don't get it" is not good advice. Nor is a lot of what is posted. Most of what is posted is, quite literally, conversations or simple copy/paste of "do rig builder", "Use IBT AVX Very High", "Don't use Maxxmem" along with the occasional screenshots which people need to start putting in spoilers if theres more than a half dozen.

Well that's this whole site down the drain by that description. Yes sometimes the advise given can get heated and yes it is quite repetitive but to paraphrase "A lot of advise posted is not good advise" is not the Overclock.net I know.

I think you were a trifle harsh, I understand that you think that the conversation was not on subject and dissing a product that is quite capable of doing what it should within reason should be stopped, but to condemn the people on this thread as not giving good advise or help is wrong.

I learnt to overclock with the advise given here and to see it boiled down to the remarks you gave will possibly stop some of the guys offering help.

It's just my opinion and not a condemnation of what you were trying to do.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> KyadCK said
> 
> "The 212 sucks for a mild overclock, don't get it" is not good advice. Nor is a lot of what is posted. Most of what is posted is, quite literally, conversations or simple copy/paste of "do rig builder", "Use IBT AVX Very High", "Don't use Maxxmem" along with the occasional screenshots which people need to start putting in spoilers if theres more than a half dozen.
> 
> Well that's this whole site down the drain by that description. Yes sometimes the advise given can get heated and yes it is quite repetitive but to paraphrase "A lot of advise posted is not good advise" is not the Overclock.net I know.
> 
> I think you were a trifle harsh, I understand that you think that the conversation was not on subject and dissing a product that is quite capable of doing what it should within reason should be stopped, but to condemn the people on this thread as not giving good advise or help is wrong.
> 
> I learnt to overclock with the advise given here and to see it boiled down to the remarks you gave will possibly stop some of the guys offering help.
> 
> It's just my opinion and not a condemnation of what you were trying to do.


You're new, so I know you wouldn't know this, but that is far far from a first time offence. It goes back for at minimum a year, and not just him. It also isn't the first time I've brought it up. It has nothing to do with being off topic, it has to do with both ignorance of the topic, proclaiming a (false) absolute, and yet again going over the top into "lets boycott the product" territory. That isn't an exaggeration, a member said that.

Amazingly, it's not the whole site. If you hang out in the right places you can learn much more than overclocking (which on PD is painfully simple, Deneb was way harder), including all the way down into arch designs, motherboard layout designs, _why_ things overclock well or poorly, and much more.

I was not saying that there isn't valuable info, I was saying that the majority of the 100+ posts a day are not of that standard. Heck, half the things I said were done since I made the post you are quoting.


----------



## OldBarzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are you still on the Seidon? If you are then that is your problem. You are being limited by your cooling. Thin 120 CLC's only get up to about 4.6GHz. So you are pretty much right on the money.


Yes I am still on the Seidon but with 2x Coolermaster Jetflo fans in push/pull. I have a Corsair H100i but I need a new case that can accommodate it properly.
Due to the CPU power plug on the top edge of the Asus board I am not able to fit the Rad and fans properly. My current case (Xigmatek Midgard II) has a space for the Rad
but the CPU power plug and cable blocks the ability to mount fans underneath it and mounted on top I cannot mount the case top with the filter as it vibrates with the fans.
So will have to save and try and get a better case with more clearance.

Oldbarzo


----------



## 033Y5

hello
not posted in awhile so thought i would drop in with some benchmark scores









do these scores look ok


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Yes I am still on the Seidon but with 2x Coolermaster Jetflo fans in push/pull. I have a Corsair H100i but I need a new case that can accommodate it properly.
> Due to the CPU power plug on the top edge of the Asus board I am not able to fit the Rad and fans properly. My current case (Xigmatek Midgard II) has a space for the Rad
> but the CPU power plug and cable blocks the ability to mount fans underneath it and mounted on top I cannot mount the case top with the filter as it vibrates with the fans.
> So will have to save and try and get a better case with more clearance.
> 
> Oldbarzo


I have the same problem with my HAF 922 , I had to go down the H 80i route but that's a double thickness 120mm rad so works quite well. So like you I'm looking at a new case.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello
> not posted in awhile so thought i would drop in with some benchmark scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do these scores look ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No they are too high







you broke my best physics score... Lol

Congratulations, it seems you have a very nice chip.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there is no value in that, if you are lurking here.. this isn't stock.net...
> 
> as you will likely toss the thing in the recycling when you get the "bug"
> 
> how many in this thread are running within the means of a 212.. i can't think of more then a half dozen.
> 
> the 212 IS an OLD product, these chips were not a thing when that cooler was designed. an old q6600 can top these things out.
> 
> if you catch that Bug that most people catch.. its going to turn into an expensive paper weight in months.
> 
> I can count more ppl that this has happened to then the amount of people running their chips within those means.


My Silver Arrow sits in a box now. Even if I am scratching for monies, I won't use it other than an HTPC if I ever grew a liking for one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Don't forget Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 *rev.4*


NO. Not a 5GHz contender board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lenny23*
> 
> *I won't touch voltages and I don't do OC and I don't want to, I think the FX-8350 is powerful enough as it comes.*
> Thanks for the answers, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my case supports a single radiator water cooling system. I can get one of this three:
> - Antec Kuhler H2o 950
> - Corsair Hydro Series H60
> - Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro
> Which one should I pick???


You need to stop that Voltage from doing Auto Swings. Make it Static. Would lessen the heat.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NO. Not a 5GHz contender board.


The Stilth's Top 8 recommended Mobo's For FX
You remember The Stilth, Will you?
http://wccftech.com/stlit-hits-world-record-amd-fx-8370-clocked-87ghz/

"1. Asus Crosshair V Formula or (-Z)
2. Asus Sabertooth 990FX or R2.0 or (Gen3)
3. Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional
4. Asrock 990FX Extreme9
4. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO R2.0
5. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO
6. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev4.0
7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev3.0
8. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev3.0"

But, he add this

"FX -9 series processors do not even putting a stick to a standard other than the motherboard Crosshair V Formula (or Z ) . Although other motherboards are nominally supported by both the general reliability and stability due to c5f ( -Z ) is the only reasonable option. Nor are the other motherboards are sure to be a piece ablaze , but throtting occur with high probability stock a larger load."

source:
https://translate.google.fi/translate?hl=fi&sl=fi&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmurobbs.plaza.fi%2F1711897199-post15.html


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No they are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you broke my best physics score... Lol
> 
> Congratulations, it seems you have a very nice chip.


thanks thats was just quick and dirty run i thought i would try and it took it with ease
need to redo my loop and with try higher i have not even tried higher then 1.55vcore yet lol









question to the watercooling guys will using 2 xspc x2o 750 in one loop be ok or would it be better to have 2 loops
i have a 2nd doing nothing so wont cost anything and the one aint enough really and dont really wanna buy a new pump and a new res if i can help it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> The Stilth's Top 8 recommended Mobo's For FX
> You remember The Stilth, Will you?
> http://wccftech.com/stlit-hits-world-record-amd-fx-8370-clocked-87ghz/
> 
> "1. Asus Crosshair V Formula or (-Z)
> 2. Asus Sabertooth 990FX or R2.0 or (Gen3)
> 3. Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional
> 4. Asrock 990FX Extreme9
> 4. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO R2.0
> 5. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO
> 6. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev4.0
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev3.0
> 8. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev3.0"
> 
> But, he add this
> 
> "FX -9 series processors do not even putting a stick to a standard other than the motherboard Crosshair V Formula (or Z ) . Although other motherboards are nominally supported by both the general reliability and stability due to c5f ( -Z ) is the only reasonable option. Nor are the other motherboards are sure to be a piece ablaze , but throtting occur with high probability stock a larger load."
> 
> source:
> https://translate.google.fi/translate?hl=fi&sl=fi&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmurobbs.plaza.fi%2F1711897199-post15.html


OPPS, I can see 9. You do realise those, pretty much, are the current 990FX board right?

lmao

Go pick one then. And I'll tell you, you'd have to get a pretty nice chip to get the system to 5GHz.









You'd have better luck with pre-rev.3.0 on the UD3 just so you know.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello
> not posted in awhile so thought i would drop in with some benchmark scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do these scores look ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, except the wprime 32M score. You need to set it to use 8 threads under the advanced settings tab.
Should look something like this:


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OPPS, I can see 9. You do realise those, pretty much, are the current 990FX board right?
> 
> lmao
> 
> Go pick one then. And I'll tell you, you'd have to get a pretty nice chip to get the system to 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have better luck with pre-rev.3.0 on the UD3 just so you know.


Rev 1.1 for life!

But ya, if it ain't a Rev 1.1, you pretty much need a UD5 or better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OPPS, I can see 9. You do realise those, pretty much, are the current 990FX board right?
> 
> lmao
> 
> Go pick one then. And I'll tell you, you'd have to get a pretty nice chip to get the system to 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have better luck with pre-rev.3.0 on the UD3 just so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Rev 1.1 for life!
> 
> But ya, if it ain't a Rev 1.1, you pretty much need a UD5 or better.
Click to expand...

No love for the GD-80 , sigh....... ( still my favorite)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> thanks thats was just quick and dirty run i thought i would try and it took it with ease
> need to redo my loop and with try higher i have not even tried higher then 1.55vcore yet lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question to the watercooling guys will using 2 xspc x2o 750 in one loop be ok or would it be better to have 2 loops
> i have a 2nd doing nothing so wont cost anything and the one aint enough really and dont really wanna buy a new pump and a new res if i can help it


5.4ghz! wowzers! What's your setup and config? I'd love to see 5.4ghz stable under IBT AVX!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OPPS, I can see 9. You do realise those, pretty much, are the current 990FX board right?
> 
> lmao
> 
> Go pick one then. And I'll tell you, you'd have to get a pretty nice chip to get the system to 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have better luck with pre-rev.3.0 on the UD3 just so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Rev 1.1 for life!
> 
> But ya, if it ain't a Rev 1.1, you pretty much need a UD5 or better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No love for the GD-80 , sigh....... ( still my favorite)
Click to expand...

Get some LLC and be able to overclock for real in BIOS and it'll get some love. I really do not understand MSI sometimes... They make Lightnings for crying out loud!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OPPS, I can see 9. You do realise those, pretty much, are the current 990FX board right?
> 
> lmao
> 
> Go pick one then. And I'll tell you, you'd have to get a pretty nice chip to get the system to 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have better luck with pre-rev.3.0 on the UD3 just so you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Rev 1.1 for life!
> 
> But ya, if it ain't a Rev 1.1, you pretty much need a UD5 or better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No love for the GD-80 , sigh....... ( still my favorite)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some LLC and be able to overclock for real in BIOS and it'll get some love. I really do not understand MSI sometimes... They make Lightnings for crying out loud!
Click to expand...

I think you hit the nail on the head, most people don't understand MSI.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hello
> not posted in awhile so thought i would drop in with some benchmark scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do these scores look ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


man... rly nice to see this Oc and score at that Voltage..damn... u are rly lucky one








i can't imagine how the hell that chip can run that high with that low Voltage..when mine can't be stabile at 5,2 with 1,55v..








does Psu got some thing with voltage maybe... i mean weaker psu more voltage and oposite??


----------



## buttface420

well my first oc with the fx 8350, on stock heat sink fan with two other fans added over northbridge heatsinks and both pc case panels open.

oc'd at 4.6ghz at 1.4 volts,only tested with battlefield 4 64player map for around 15 minutes, after 10 minutes of gameplay i opened hw info to check temps.

seems my temps maxed out at 57c for cpu but 61c north bridge.

makes me want to go watercooled to see how far i can get it.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No love for the GD-80 , sigh....... ( still my favorite)


Well, I lost mine today. The Seasonic PSU went bad and took it out. Back on the Sabertooth for a month or so.


----------



## bigc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 1 Good power supply. 2. A good motherboard. Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 or Asus Sabertooth or better. AsRock Extreme 9 WONT cut it. 3. Custom Loop water cooling. (Unlikely to hit 5GHz on a CLC) 4. A chip Capable of reaching 5 GHz (8320E seems to be a good bet for that ATM) 5. A knowledge of OC'ing. 6. A bit of luck as with any OC.


I can hit 5ghz with my little h80i, of course im limited to prime95 blend test due to the heat, but im confident with more fans and some arctic mx-4 ill be able to keep the heat low enough to test with IBT and various others


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, I lost mine today. The Seasonic PSU went bad and took it out. Back on the Sabertooth for a month or so.


sorry to hear that all these people losing rigs to power supply failure lately are making me nervous


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Use mantle API. Switch at settings and restart game. Bar a few spikes here and there, the performance is phenomenal. With DX11 ,a [email protected] and a tahiti 7870 I drop in the 50s on some maps.


I tryed mantle with my 7950 and was disapointed I was getting random frame drops for no reasons, maybe it was something else causing it not sure.. I think yea those spikes, that annoy me too much..

50s at 1080p ultra no msaa ??


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No they are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you broke my best physics score... Lol
> 
> Congratulations, it seems you have a very nice chip.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks thats was just quick and dirty run i thought i would try and it took it with ease
> need to redo my loop and with try higher i have not even tried higher then 1.55vcore yet lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question to the watercooling guys will using 2 xspc x2o 750 in one loop be ok or would it be better to have 2 loops
> i have a 2nd doing nothing so wont cost anything and the one aint enough really and dont really wanna buy a new pump and a new res if i can help it
Click to expand...

You should not need to use two 750 pumps. A single 750 is enough for dual GPU + cpu + dual radiator loop. More if you overvolt it like I did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 1 Good power supply. 2. A good motherboard. Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 or Asus Sabertooth or better. AsRock Extreme 9 WONT cut it. 3. Custom Loop water cooling. (Unlikely to hit 5GHz on a CLC) 4. A chip Capable of reaching 5 GHz (8320E seems to be a good bet for that ATM) 5. A knowledge of OC'ing. 6. A bit of luck as with any OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 *rev.4*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NO. Not a 5GHz contender board.
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilth's Top 8 recommended Mobo's For FX
> You remember The Stilth, Will you?
> http://wccftech.com/stlit-hits-world-record-amd-fx-8370-clocked-87ghz/
> 
> "1. Asus Crosshair V Formula or (-Z)
> 2. Asus Sabertooth 990FX or R2.0 or (Gen3)
> 3. Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional
> 4. Asrock 990FX Extreme9
> 4. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO R2.0
> 5. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO
> 6. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev4.0
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev3.0
> 8. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev3.0"
> 
> But, he add this
> 
> "FX -9 series processors do not even putting a stick to a standard other than the motherboard Crosshair V Formula (or Z ) . Although other motherboards are nominally supported by both the general reliability and stability due to c5f ( -Z ) is the only reasonable option. Nor are the other motherboards are sure to be a piece ablaze , but throtting occur with high probability stock a larger load."
> 
> source:
> https://translate.google.fi/translate?hl=fi&sl=fi&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmurobbs.plaza.fi%2F1711897199-post15.html
Click to expand...

It might be recommended by a famous name. But that does not stop the fact that the Rev. 4 is hard locked in the BIOS to throttle on power draw. So that means even if you keep temps low on the rev4 it will still throttle when you hit the 200w mark. Which is around the 4.8GHz zone. It's still a good board. It won't blow up in your face when you start cranking it. But it isn't a 5 contender. From what I have seen in the club from other people and from my own XP the list is ACTUALLY like THIS.
1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
9. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
10. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
11. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
12. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
13. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (4.7GHz capable under experienced hands)
14. All other boards.
Worth a mention. I'm not sure if it is a Biostar or an ECS 990FX board that has a VERY robust 4+1 power system.

I also don't pass this off as gospel. But from what I have observed over time and also my experience with Asus and MSI boards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Good post man









Good to know about the pump as well seeing as i have the same (cept i will just be using it as a CPU only loop.....maybe NB/Mosfet Block as well)

I'd love to try out a GD-80 and a Pure Black tbh......soooo hard to find the Pure Black though


----------



## mus1mus

Hey Al, how's the pump treating yeah? Imma move on to the d5s. But I cannot disregard the 750.. I've pumped 26 volts to it. Still alive. The DCP/Jingway died earlier than the dreaded 750..lol

2 pumps, as long as space permits and won't mind those 2 750 pump res, will always be better than overvolting one.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey Al, how's the pump treating yeah? Imma move on to the d5s. But I cannot disregard the 750.. I've pumped 26 volts to it. Still alive. The DCP/Jingway died earlier than the dreaded 750..lol
> 
> 2 pumps, as long as space permits and won't mind those 2 750 pump res, will always be better than overvolting one.


my 750 is still trucking. Been running at 15V for what? 4 months now? Since June. So soon to be 5 months. Been up to 24V as well. It's useful to push 24V when bleeding. But yeah I don't need all that power so I keep it at 15V. I guess the fact that it is submerged helps keep the components cool that would otherwise burn out with the added voltage. The motor still sounds good. No gritty sound or anything. So yeah. I'm happy I'll keep this pump till it dies.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my 750 is still trucking. Been running at 15V for what? 4 months now? Since June. So soon to be 5 months. Been up to 24V as well. It's useful to push 24V when bleeding. But yeah I don't need all that power so I keep it at 15V. I guess the fact that it is submerged helps keep the components cool that would otherwise burn out with the added voltage. The motor still sounds good. No gritty sound or anything. So yeah. I'm happy I'll keep this pump till it dies.


One resilient pump indeed.

But yeah, just so you're warned, mine's showing off weakness now. lol. Or it's just that the d5 can keep more juice flowing? Haha

My big bro is building the AMD rig to a Lian Li case at the moment. He'll end up with better cooling and looks. Will see it then.

Am building a bigger case from scratch. But that somewhat targets a Haswell-E for dinner.

The 750 may end up a room cooler. Run iced water through a thin rad. Hmmm









This bug is now an addiction..lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I tryed mantle with my 7950 and was disapointed I was getting random frame drops for no reasons, maybe it was something else causing it not sure.. I think yea those spikes, that annoy me too much..
> 
> 50s at 1080p ultra no msaa ??


Drops were for brief periods under extreme conditions (crazy weather in paracel with explosions etc). Ultra 2x or 4x MSAA , don't recall which one. I haven't touched DX after I found the proper settings that will not max out my VRAM under mantle. (All medium, SSAO on, AA off, mesh ultra, anything higher and I hit the vram wall and stutter begins). It is insane, usually it sits between 105 and 130 fps (perfectly smooth and fluid, it will only stutter for a millisecond once or twice every half hour run) in full 64p maps and my processor is at pretty much stock 8350 clocks atm. 14.9 WHQL catalyst, win 8.1. I just can't go back to DX now


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It's the brand.
> 
> Thats like a C brand?
> 
> No, but it should be okay for your build.
> Even as it is a lower grade brand, 650W should be enough for at least a mild OC.
> 
> And no...
> It should def. not throttle with that clock.
> But I still see ai-suite there. Close it to see if that makes a difference.
> 
> And can you post screenshots of your bios settings?
> Also have you tried using hwinfo64 as I said earlier? I kinda need more info...
> 
> Download it here: link


Here you go my bios settings and multiplier still goes to 7x if I put it the settings like the guide and use 1.4v vcore my computer start throttling. Somthing is not right here. Heres is my bios settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my 750 is still trucking. Been running at 15V for what? 4 months now? Since June. So soon to be 5 months. Been up to 24V as well. It's useful to push 24V when bleeding. But yeah I don't need all that power so I keep it at 15V. I guess the fact that it is submerged helps keep the components cool that would otherwise burn out with the added voltage. The motor still sounds good. No gritty sound or anything. So yeah. I'm happy I'll keep this pump till it dies.
> 
> 
> 
> One resilient pump indeed.
> 
> But yeah, just so you're warned, mine's showing off weakness now. lol. Or it's just that the d5 can keep more juice flowing? Haha
> 
> My big bro is building the AMD rig to a Lian Li case at the moment. He'll end up with better cooling and looks. Will see it then.
> 
> Am building a bigger case from scratch. But that somewhat targets a Haswell-E for dinner.
> 
> The 750 may end up a room cooler. Run iced water through a thin rad. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bug is now an addiction..lol
Click to expand...

but what did you put your pump through. I have put mine to 24V just to beef and that was only for a few I cause she just pushed them bubbles out.


----------



## marine88

Again and again i allready try everithing not woking


----------



## Johan45

You need to take APM master off of auto and disable it then see if the throttling goes away Marine


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You need to take APM master off of auto and disable it then see if the throttling goes away Marine


im testing right now with apm master off and throttling still exist


----------



## Johan45

Do you have windows set to High performance?Try enabling HPC,turbo on auto and APM on auto if that doesn't do it let's start from square one. Go to bios and set defaults by pressing F5. Then set your ram speed and timings. Then run IBT with everything on stock/auto and see what it does.


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> well my first oc with the fx 8350, on stock heat sink fan with two other fans added over northbridge heatsinks and both pc case panels open.
> 
> oc'd at 4.6ghz at 1.4 volts,only tested with battlefield 4 64player map for around 15 minutes, after 10 minutes of gameplay i opened hw info to check temps.
> 
> seems my temps maxed out at 57c for cpu but 61c north bridge.
> 
> makes me want to go watercooled to see how far i can get it.


What are the temps in your room? some times i wish to live in a cold place just so i can overclock better haha

as for my problem, no, theres no newegg in brasil and they wont ship to here. Brasil taxes 60% on imports, so everything here is overpriced. im looking into an used Noctua Nh-u12p, for about 60 dollars, while a brand new is about 100 dollars.
Corsair H80i is about 144 dollars, so i think i better stop overclocking, stop stressing tests, and keep my hyper212 for a little longer. at least untill dollar is not so expensive for us.


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> What are the temps in your room? some times i wish to live in a cold place just so i can overclock better haha
> 
> as for my problem, no, theres no newegg in brasil and they wont ship to here. Brasil taxes 60% on imports, so everything here is overpriced. im looking into an used Noctua Nh-u12p, for about 60 dollars, while a brand new is about 100 dollars.
> Corsair H80i is about 144 dollars, so i think i better stop overclocking, stop stressing tests, and keep my hyper212 for a little longer. at least untill dollar is not so expensive for us.


im from portugal I speak your languange the weather here is hot too but is not enough for throttling at stock with h100i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have windows set to High performance?Try enabling HPC,turbo on auto and APM on auto if that doesn't do it let's start from square one. Go to bios and set defaults by pressing F5. Then set your ram speed and timings. Then run IBT with everything on stock/auto and see what it does.


I allready do this i let prime 95 saml fft all night (8hours) with all default just turbo core off and 20x 200 fixed and no throttling 1 single time my problem starts when i do change vrm settings


----------



## Johan45

I think as someone said earlier you're going to need some fans on the VRM and behind the motherboard. The socket temp doesn't seem high enough to cause issue but it's a whole lot higher than the core temp that's for certain so it's inevitable in the end if we do figure out how to get this board running properly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Here you go my bios settings and multiplier still goes to 7x if I put it the settings like the guide and use 1.4v vcore my computer start throttling. Somthing is not right here. Heres is my bios settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Disable C6 State.
Enable High Performance Mode
Disable APM
Set PCIe Frequency to 100.

What temp are you reaching on the Cores? And Socket?

Set your LLC to High. Ultra adds too many Volts.

Sometimes, too little and or too high Voltage can cause Voltage Throttle.

Change T-Probe to C-Probe.
Max everything on Advanced Power Phase Control except CPU and CPU-NB LLC for a try.
Add a little CPU-NB volts. Say 1.300
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> but what did you put your pump through. I have put mine to 24V just to beef and that was only for a few I cause she just pushed them bubbles out.


27 methink. Not sure.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> I can hit 5ghz with my little h80i, of course im limited to prime95 blend test due to the heat, but im confident with more fans and some arctic mx-4 ill be able to keep the heat low enough to test with IBT and various others


Good to see someone else getting good results with a H80i.

Looking at a picture of your rig, you will run into the same problems I had with cooling the VRMs and Northbridge. Can you do anything with the cables as that will lower the airflow thru the case.



If you can hide most of the cables at the rear of the case it will help with your airflow

The H80i will cause an airtrap where the VRM cooler is and you will struggle with VRM temps.



You can squeeze fans in on the VRM cooler though


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> One resilient pump indeed.
> 
> But yeah, just so you're warned, mine's showing off weakness now. lol. Or it's just that the d5 can keep more juice flowing? Haha
> 
> My big bro is building the AMD rig to a Lian Li case at the moment. He'll end up with better cooling and looks. Will see it then.
> 
> Am building a bigger case from scratch. But that somewhat targets a Haswell-E for dinner.
> 
> The 750 may end up a room cooler. Run iced water through a thin rad. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bug is now an addiction..lol


water cooling is like the ebola of the computer world once you catch it it's very unlikely you will be able to kick it....I'm once bitten twice shy lol


----------



## victorelessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> im from portugal I speak your languange the weather here is hot too but is not enough for throttling at stock with h100i
> I allready do this i let prime 95 saml fft all night (8hours) with all default just turbo core off and 20x 200 fixed and no throttling 1 single time my problem starts when i do change vrm settings


You miss understood me. I use a hyper 212 plus.

Just mentioned the h100i for pricing parameters, but i dont have nor cant afford it right now. Which by the way, 100 dollars is only one seller. average price here is 160 dollars for it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> You miss understood me. I use a hyper 212 plus.
> 
> Just mentioned the h100i for pricing parameters, but i dont have nor cant afford it right now. Which by the way, 100 dollars is only one seller. average price here is 160 dollars for it.


the 212 is a great cooler, we love it here, though the noctua u posted is pretty good too for the money, so id go with noctua over the 212


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> You miss understood me. I use a hyper 212 plus.
> 
> Just mentioned the h100i for pricing parameters, but i dont have nor cant afford it right now. Which by the way, 100 dollars is only one seller. average price here is 160 dollars for it.


Try to cool the VRMs and the back of the board. I hope fans don't cost that much in Brazil.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the 212 is a great cooler, we love it here, though the noctua u posted is pretty good too for the money, so id go with noctua over the 212


"Cough"


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> water cooling is like the ebola of the computer world once you catch it it's very unlikely you will be able to kick it....I'm once bitten twice shy lol


i was thinking herpes, supposedly you can get over ebola


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Disable C6 State.
> Enable High Performance Mode
> Disable APM
> Set PCIe Frequency to 100.
> 
> What temp are you reaching on the Cores? And Socket?
> 
> Set your LLC to High. Ultra adds too many Volts.
> 
> Sometimes, too little and or too high Voltage can cause Voltage Throttle.
> 
> Change T-Probe to C-Probe.
> Max everything on Advanced Power Phase Control except CPU and CPU-NB LLC for a try.
> Add a little CPU-NB volts. Say 1.300
> 27 methink. Not sure.


I will try this when i get home i reach 68c on socket at max and 48c on cores i on max performance on windows 8.1 pro sir bu i realize now that cool down system active i put passive now and try again i will post results soon i hope that is my problem























edit: forget it i just start throttling now at 65c on socket and 39 on cores


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> "Cough"


ya should get some buttercup syrup for that cough


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You should not need to use two 750 pumps. A single 750 is enough for dual GPU + cpu + dual radiator loop. More if you overvolt it like I did.
> 
> It might be recommended by a famous name. But that does not stop the fact that the Rev. 4 is hard locked in the BIOS to throttle on power draw. So that means even if you keep temps low on the rev4 it will still throttle when you hit the 200w mark. Which is around the 4.8GHz zone. It's still a good board. It won't blow up in your face when you start cranking it. But it isn't a 5 contender. From what I have seen in the club from other people and from my own XP the list is ACTUALLY like THIS.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 10. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 11. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 12. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 13. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (4.7GHz capable under experienced hands)
> 14. All other boards.
> Worth a mention. I'm not sure if it is a Biostar or an ECS 990FX board that has a VERY robust 4+1 power system.
> 
> I also don't pass this off as gospel. But from what I have observed over time and also my experience with Asus and MSI boards.


Actually, I tend to completely agree with this posting.. pretty on the spot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> water cooling is like the ebola of the computer world once you catch it it's very unlikely you will be able to kick it....I'm once bitten twice shy lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> i was thinking herpes, supposedly you can get over ebola
Click to expand...

so I was sitting at work reading this... both comments made me choke.. I almost died!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Disable C6 State.
> Enable High Performance Mode
> Disable APM
> Set PCIe Frequency to 100.
> 
> What temp are you reaching on the Cores? And Socket?
> 
> Set your LLC to High. Ultra adds too many Volts.
> 
> Sometimes, too little and or too high Voltage can cause Voltage Throttle.
> 
> Change T-Probe to C-Probe.
> Max everything on Advanced Power Phase Control except CPU and CPU-NB LLC for a try.
> Add a little CPU-NB volts. Say 1.300
> 27 methink. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try this when i get home i reach 68c on socket at max and 48c on cores i on max performance on windows 8.1 pro sir bu i realize now that cool down system active i put passive now and try again i will post results soon i hope that is my problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forget it i just start throttling now at 65c on socket and 39 on cores
Click to expand...

Fans like this will help a lot since I can't think of any other setting you could change that will help you with this. Are you still using AISuite?


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Fans like this will help a lot since I can't think of any other setting you could change that will help you with this. Are you still using AISuite?


not anymore sir I allready unistall al asus software from my computer! What can make a pc throttle at 65c degre on socket?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> not anymore sir I allready unistall al asus software from my computer! What can make a pc throttle at 65c degre on socket?


hot VRMS


----------



## Johan45

^^^^^


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> not anymore sir I allready unistall al asus software from my computer! What can make a pc throttle at 65c degre on socket?


Maybe that board has some thermal limiting build into it to stop it overloading and then death? You need to set cool n quiet to ALWAYS DISABLED as the CPU might be telling it to throttle. Stick a fan on the VRM cooler as it's good practice anyway (trust me, it's better to do this for the longevity of your board







) I'm not sure if your board does throttle at 65c but my sabretooth hits upto 70c and doesn't throttle and you have a lot of things set up like me except for cool and quiet to always disabled, you shouldn't need to change CPU CURRENT CAPABILITY to 130% try reducing that, as all you're doing is heating the CPU up under load which isn't necessary at 4.5 (from experience anyway)


----------



## Nomadskid

What is the best motherboard for overclocking the 8350 I want to get as high as possible


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What is the best motherboard for overclocking the 8350 I want to get as high as possible


read!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You should not need to use two 750 pumps. A single 750 is enough for dual GPU + cpu + dual radiator loop. More if you overvolt it like I did.
> 
> It might be recommended by a famous name. But that does not stop the fact that the Rev. 4 is hard locked in the BIOS to throttle on power draw. So that means even if you keep temps low on the rev4 it will still throttle when you hit the 200w mark. Which is around the 4.8GHz zone. It's still a good board. It won't blow up in your face when you start cranking it. But it isn't a 5 contender. From what I have seen in the club from other people and from my own XP the list is ACTUALLY like THIS.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 10. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 11. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 12. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 13. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (4.7GHz capable under experienced hands)
> 14. All other boards.
> Worth a mention. I'm not sure if it is a Biostar or an ECS 990FX board that has a VERY robust 4+1 power system.
> 
> I also don't pass this off as gospel. But from what I have observed over time and also my experience with Asus and MSI boards.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What is the best motherboard for overclocking the 8350 I want to get as high as possible


here is a post that is pretty spot on for motherboards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You should not need to use two 750 pumps. A single 750 is enough for dual GPU + cpu + dual radiator loop. More if you overvolt it like I did.
> 
> It might be recommended by a famous name. But that does not stop the fact that the Rev. 4 is hard locked in the BIOS to throttle on power draw. So that means even if you keep temps low on the rev4 it will still throttle when you hit the 200w mark. Which is around the 4.8GHz zone. It's still a good board. It won't blow up in your face when you start cranking it. But it isn't a 5 contender. From what I have seen in the club from other people and from my own XP the list is ACTUALLY like THIS.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 10. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 11. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 12. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 13. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (4.7GHz capable under experienced hands)
> 14. All other boards.
> Worth a mention. I'm not sure if it is a Biostar or an ECS 990FX board that has a VERY robust 4+1 power system.
> 
> I also don't pass this off as gospel. But from what I have observed over time and also my experience with Asus and MSI boards.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> here is a post that is pretty spot on for motherboards


LOL you did the same thing I did


----------



## Nomadskid

thank you, I read that post but wanted to make sure that this was true


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> What is the best motherboard for overclocking the 8350 I want to get as high as possible


Some of the best results i've seen are on Sabretooth and Crosshair Formula V or the model above that? (cant remember... this platform is too old!) I highly reccomend the Sabretooth but I've only used 3 versions of the UD5 and my sabretooth R2 (seriously the sabre has way more options and I can tune my clocks better than I ever could on the UD5)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL you did the same thing I did


aye i saw yours beating me by seconds

its me age


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> thank you, I read that post but wanted to make sure that this was true


yeah, i think that is the most accurate listing TBH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Some of the best results i've seen are on Sabretooth and Crosshair Formula V or the model above that? (cant remember... this platform is too old!) I highly reccomend the Sabretooth but I've only used 3 versions of the UD5 and my sabretooth R2 (seriously the sabre has way more options and I can tune my clocks better than I ever could on the UD5)


Ill give ASUS on the DIGI options,, they are fantastic, especially when clocking other components like ram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye i saw yours beating me by seconds
> 
> its me age


next time ill kick the can from under you


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Drops were for brief periods under extreme conditions (crazy weather in paracel with explosions etc). Ultra 2x or 4x MSAA , don't recall which one. I haven't touched DX after I found the proper settings that will not max out my VRAM under mantle. (All medium, SSAO on, AA off, mesh ultra, anything higher and I hit the vram wall and stutter begins). It is insane, usually it sits between 105 and 130 fps (perfectly smooth and fluid, it will only stutter for a millisecond once or twice every half hour run) in full 64p maps and my processor is at pretty much stock 8350 clocks atm. 14.9 WHQL catalyst, win 8.1. I just can't go back to DX now


Wow I tryed Mantle again with this card last night and I was impressed, it only dropped to 59 ! I wonder why so much difference, it seems like DX 11 is flawed for this game, and also apprently I just had to restart because I played for like half an hour without a single spike..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Wow I tryed Mantle again with this card last night and I was impressed, it only dropped to 59 ! I wonder why so much difference, it seems like DX 11 is flawed for this game, and also apprently I just had to restart because I played for like half an hour without a single spike..


DX11 is bulky which cause the dips due to the read load/exec times..

DX12 is supposed to streamline and make it more closer to hardware like mantle.
AMD basically lead the way on that front and forced MS to do something as MS was just going to ride on DX11


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You should not need to use two 750 pumps. A single 750 is enough for dual GPU + cpu + dual radiator loop. More if you overvolt it like I did.
> 
> It might be recommended by a famous name. But that does not stop the fact that the Rev. 4 is hard locked in the BIOS to throttle on power draw. So that means even if you keep temps low on the rev4 it will still throttle when you hit the 200w mark. Which is around the 4.8GHz zone. It's still a good board. It won't blow up in your face when you start cranking it. But it isn't a 5 contender. From what I have seen in the club from other people and from my own XP the list is ACTUALLY like THIS.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 10. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 11. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 12. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 13. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (4.7GHz capable under experienced hands)
> 14. All other boards.
> Worth a mention. I'm not sure if it is a Biostar or an ECS 990FX board that has a VERY robust 4+1 power system.
> 
> I also don't pass this off as gospel. But from what I have observed over time and also my experience with Asus and MSI boards.


Very good list.
You dont mention the non -Z Asus Crosshair V Formula. The Gigabyte ud7 990fx rev 3 dont like 4x8GB dimms above 1333. You must use only 2x8GB dimms to be able to get 1866 or 2133. Searched the internerd and only found people using 32GB ram faster than 1333 on rev 1. Red has 4 dimms 4GB each running faster than 1333. To avoid freezes on the UD7 you must disable C states on the BIOS and raise LLC to be able to complete IBT AVX with FX 9370/9590. At least I didnt have to disable C states and raise LLC on two CHVFZ with FX9370/9590 and no problems running 32GB at 1866 or 2400 depending on the Ram KIT.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You should not need to use two 750 pumps. A single 750 is enough for dual GPU + cpu + dual radiator loop. More if you overvolt it like I did.
> 
> It might be recommended by a famous name. But that does not stop the fact that the Rev. 4 is hard locked in the BIOS to throttle on power draw. So that means even if you keep temps low on the rev4 it will still throttle when you hit the 200w mark. Which is around the 4.8GHz zone. It's still a good board. It won't blow up in your face when you start cranking it. But it isn't a 5 contender. From what I have seen in the club from other people and from my own XP the list is ACTUALLY like THIS.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 10. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 11. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 12. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 13. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (4.7GHz capable under experienced hands)
> 14. All other boards.
> Worth a mention. I'm not sure if it is a Biostar or an ECS 990FX board that has a VERY robust 4+1 power system.
> 
> I also don't pass this off as gospel. But from what I have observed over time and also my experience with Asus and MSI boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Very good list.
> You dont mention the non -Z Asus Crosshair V Formula. The Gigabyte ud7 990fx *rev 3 dont like 4x8GB dimms above 1333*. You must use only 2x8GB dimms to be able to get 1866 or 2133. Searched the internerd and only found people using 32GB ram faster than 1333 on rev 1. Red has 4 dimms 4GB each running faster than 1333. *To avoid freezes on the UD7 you must disable C states on the BIOS* and raise LLC to be able to complete IBT AVX with FX 9370/9590. At least I didnt have to disable C states and raise LLC on two CHVFZ with FX9370/9590 and no problems running 32GB at 1866 or 2400 depending on the Ram KIT.
Click to expand...

BS. The Giga boards don't like above "Stock" RAM speeds, but stock speed for 4 DIMMs is 1600, not 1333. If someone can't get over 1333 they are straight up clueless or have bad RAM.

Again BS, Guess how well my 9590 runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *victorelessar*
> 
> You miss understood me. I use a hyper 212 plus.
> 
> Just mentioned the h100i for pricing parameters, but i dont have nor cant afford it right now. Which by the way, 100 dollars is only one seller. average price here is 160 dollars for it.
> 
> 
> 
> the 212 is a great cooler, we love it here, though the noctua u posted is pretty good too for the money, so id go with noctua over the 212
Click to expand...

I can _feel_ the sarcasm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Drops were for brief periods under extreme conditions (crazy weather in paracel with explosions etc). Ultra 2x or 4x MSAA , don't recall which one. I haven't touched DX after I found the proper settings that will not max out my VRAM under mantle. (All medium, SSAO on, AA off, mesh ultra, anything higher and I hit the vram wall and stutter begins). It is insane, usually it sits between 105 and 130 fps (perfectly smooth and fluid, it will only stutter for a millisecond once or twice every half hour run) in full 64p maps and my processor is at pretty much stock 8350 clocks atm. 14.9 WHQL catalyst, win 8.1. I just can't go back to DX now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I tryed Mantle again with this card last night and I was impressed, it only dropped to 59 ! I wonder why so much difference, it seems like DX 11 is flawed for this game, and also apprently I just had to restart because I played for like half an hour without a single spike..
Click to expand...

Because Mantle simply is that much better. It also helps that Mantle allows for a full 8 rendering threads which does wonders for the FX-8 chips.

There is a reason OpenGL NextGen and DirectX 12 are Mantle-style APIs. Worth reading up on.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BS. The Giga boards don't like above "Stock" RAM speeds, but stock speed for 4 DIMMs is 1600, not 1333. If someone can't get over 1333 they are straight up clueless or have bad RAM.
> 
> Again BS, Guess how well my 9590 runs.
> *I can feel the sarcasm*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Because Mantle simply is that much better. It also helps that Mantle allows for a full 8 rendering threads which does wonders for the FX-8 chips.
> 
> There is a reason OpenGL NextGen and DirectX 12 are Mantle-style APIs. Worth reading up on
> 
> 
> .


there's a saying, we damned if we dont we damned if we do, or could be other way round


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Maybe that board has some thermal limiting build into it to stop it overloading and then death? You need to set cool n quiet to ALWAYS DISABLED as the CPU might be telling it to throttle. Stick a fan on the VRM cooler as it's good practice anyway (trust me, it's better to do this for the longevity of your board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm not sure if your board does throttle at 65c but my sabretooth hits upto 70c and doesn't throttle and you have a lot of things set up like me except for cool and quiet to always disabled, you shouldn't need to change CPU CURRENT CAPABILITY to 130% try reducing that, as all you're doing is heating the CPU up under load which isn't necessary at 4.5 (from experience anyway)


Cool and quiet is disabled by cpu i will try 2 default cooler fans on vrm to see if it work


----------



## Johan45

The one on the back of the board makes the most difference IMO


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Cool and quiet is disabled by cpu i will try 2 default cooler fans on vrm to see if it work


Do you not have the 3 options? Enabled by cpu, disabled by CPU and always disabled?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The one on the back of the board makes the most difference IMO


On the socket? My socket temps dropped significantly when I cooled my VRM? I'm not the only one either, on the thread for converting NB and VRM to water, they too notice a decent reduction in temp on the socket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> With 1.58V vcore and 5.017GHz on a FX-8350 the VRMs get up to 48*C in my system during IBT AVX testing. The internal construction of the VRM cooler is rather simple so cooling is likely less impressive than with purpose built coolers for other motherboards, but this is to me an acceptable result. The NB temperatures stay in the low 30s even during stress testing with 1.25-1.3V. The most dramatic change I observed was socket temperatures, which have gone instead from being 10*C+ warmer than core temperatures to reliably a couple degrees cooler than the package temperature on the sensor in the processor.
> 
> Overall it's a very attractive and acceptable improvement to the original motherboard cooling solutions. I hope this guide helps those considering the modification to pull the trigger and try this.


----------



## Johan45

I never said it didn't help. I have that board and a fan on the back dropped my temps by 10° on the socket. The VRM fan also helped just not as much. There's a row of VRM chips exposed on the back of that board and the airflow really helps them since they can reach temps of 100° or more.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> i was thinking herpes, supposedly you can get over ebola


yeah you can but 75 percent can never get over it...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I never said it didn't help. I have that board and a fan on the back dropped my temps by 10° on the socket. The VRM fan also helped just not as much. There's a row of VRM chips exposed on the back of that board and the airflow really helps them since they can reach temps of 100° or more.


Ah I see! I've not had chance to mod my side panel yet, struggling to find honey comb mesh here in the UK that doesn't cost over £20 for a sheet, any suggestions? I do wonder Why I'm going through all this effort sometimes then I remember... Cos I enjoy it!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No they are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you broke my best physics score... Lol
> 
> Congratulations, it seems you have a very nice chip.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks thats was just quick and dirty run i thought i would try and it took it with ease
> need to redo my loop and with try higher i have not even tried higher then 1.55vcore yet lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question to the watercooling guys will using 2 xspc x2o 750 in one loop be ok or would it be better to have 2 loops
> i have a 2nd doing nothing so wont cost anything and the one aint enough really and dont really wanna buy a new pump and a new res if i can help it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should not need to use two 750 pumps. A single 750 is enough for dual GPU + cpu + dual radiator loop. More if you overvolt it like I did.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 1 Good power supply. 2. A good motherboard. Gigabyte 990FX-UD5 or Asus Sabertooth or better. AsRock Extreme 9 WONT cut it. 3. Custom Loop water cooling. (Unlikely to hit 5GHz on a CLC) 4. A chip Capable of reaching 5 GHz (8320E seems to be a good bet for that ATM) 5. A knowledge of OC'ing. 6. A bit of luck as with any OC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 *rev.4*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NO. Not a 5GHz contender board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Stilth's Top 8 recommended Mobo's For FX
> You remember The Stilth, Will you?
> http://wccftech.com/stlit-hits-world-record-amd-fx-8370-clocked-87ghz/
> 
> "1. Asus Crosshair V Formula or (-Z)
> 2. Asus Sabertooth 990FX or R2.0 or (Gen3)
> 3. Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional
> 4. Asrock 990FX Extreme9
> 4. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO R2.0
> 5. Asus M5A97 or M5A99 PRO / EVO
> 6. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev4.0
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev3.0
> 8. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev3.0"
> 
> But, he add this
> 
> "FX -9 series processors do not even putting a stick to a standard other than the motherboard Crosshair V Formula (or Z ) . Although other motherboards are nominally supported by both the general reliability and stability due to c5f ( -Z ) is the only reasonable option. Nor are the other motherboards are sure to be a piece ablaze , but throtting occur with high probability stock a larger load."
> 
> source:
> https://translate.google.fi/translate?hl=fi&sl=fi&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmurobbs.plaza.fi%2F1711897199-post15.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be recommended by a famous name. But that does not stop the fact that the Rev. 4 is hard locked in the BIOS to throttle on power draw. So that means even if you keep temps low on the rev4 it will still throttle when you hit the 200w mark. Which is around the 4.8GHz zone. It's still a good board. It won't blow up in your face when you start cranking it. But it isn't a 5 contender. From what I have seen in the club from other people and from my own XP the list is ACTUALLY like THIS.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 10. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 11. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 12. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 13. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (4.7GHz capable under experienced hands)
> 14. All other boards.
> Worth a mention. I'm not sure if it is a Biostar or an ECS 990FX board that has a VERY robust 4+1 power system.
> 
> I also don't pass this off as gospel. But from what I have observed over time and also my experience with Asus and MSI boards.
Click to expand...

Great synopsis! Rep to you


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The one on the back of the board makes the most difference IMO


i will put 1 on back of the socker and one on vrm i have to default amd cooler fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Do you not have the 3 options? Enabled by cpu, disabled by CPU and always disabled?


yes i have all tree options and I use disabled by cpu here is my bios video


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I never said it didn't help. I have that board and a fan on the back dropped my temps by 10° on the socket. The VRM fan also helped just not as much. There's a row of VRM chips exposed on the back of that board and the airflow really helps them since they can reach temps of 100° or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see! I've not had chance to mod my side panel yet, struggling to find honey comb mesh here in the UK that doesn't cost over £20 for a sheet, any suggestions? I do wonder Why I'm going through all this effort sometimes then I remember... Cos I enjoy it!
Click to expand...

You don't need a hole in the case at all. I just stuck that on with double sided tape. It just gets some circulation going


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BS. The Giga boards don't like above "Stock" RAM speeds, but stock speed for 4 DIMMs is 1600, not 1333. If someone can't get over 1333 they are straight up clueless or have bad RAM.


Men you really have a very bad I Know it all attitude







The PC on your signature shows a UD5-4x4GB not a UD7-4x8GB system. Maybe you have another PC with a UD7 and 4x8GB ram, but if not you can only talk about your UD5 experience. The UD7 is a completely different beast compared to the Asus CHVFZ and maybe I have the the two worst UD7 on the planet. I was describing my own experience with the UD7 to help other people with UD7.
Tested with 2 different Gigabyte UD7 990FX Rev3, two G.skill Trident-X 32 GB 4x8GB 2400 kits, one Corsair Vengeance 32GB 4x8GB 1866. All started at 1333 on both UD7 with default settings.The same ram kits on three different Asus CHVFZ started at 1600 at default settings. Memtest86+ on XMP profile speed without problems on CHVFZ. Maybe on your UD5 they start at 1600, please test on your another PC UD7. Here is a picture of the UD7 all defaults showing the ram default speed.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Again BS, Guess how well my 9590 runs..


Men that attitude again







The PC on your signature shows a UD5 not a UD7. Maybe you have another PC with a UD7.
The FX 9590 works without a problem on the UD7 after disabling the C states. With the C states activated FX8350,9370 and 9590 froze on two different UD7 990FX. I still dont start to overclock so I dont disable all energy savings option on the BIOS. Almost all OC guides tell you to disable the energy savings options on the BIOS. This issue is not present with the same CPUs on the Asus CHVFZ with default BIOS options that I have. On this forum and on the internerd you can find a lot of FX people with freezes specially while playing flash videos fixed disabling the C states on the BIOS. The advice to disable C state helped another user on the CHVFZ forum yesterday link.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Again and again i allready try everithing not woking
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just noticed this, your Vcore run most of the time with 1.332V, with an average load of +/-98%. Could it be lack of Voltage supply.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You don't need a hole in the case at all. I just stuck that on with double sided tape. It just gets some circulation going


I noticed a 5 degree difference from not having a hole to having one but even without it helps... I'm considering a hole in my wonderful enthoo pro case but it almost seems like an elective surgery for minimal benifit lol


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You don't need a hole in the case at all. I just stuck that on with double sided tape. It just gets some circulation going


should i use in push or pull configuration?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> should i use in push or pull configuration?


I use mine in push but with the space constraints I'm not sure which would be better with the hole I would guess pull might work better my thoughts were that push would force air through the back of the board and sockets dispersing it better but maybe my logic is flawed lol


----------



## Johan45

Mine was blowing right on the back of the CPU.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see! I've not had chance to mod my side panel yet, struggling to find honey comb mesh here in the UK that doesn't cost over £20 for a sheet, any suggestions? I do wonder Why I'm going through all this effort sometimes then I remember... Cos I enjoy it!


Try a disposable barbecue just use the mesh on the top and throw the rest away.

Or just make a nasty hole with a drill, scruffy but it works.


----------



## Bruteson

Hey guys, posting here as I'm hoping for some quick answers.

Computer started doing this today, just by browsing.

Obviously not my monitor, but looks exactly the same as on my screen.


Cleared CMOS, re-installed drivers, temps are good, no dust. Rig in sig.

What do you think? Gpu or psu dying? Ram failure?

I've reverted to stock clocks and timings for now.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Hey guys, posting here as I'm hoping for some quick answers.
> 
> Computer started doing this today, just by browsing.
> 
> Obviously not my monitor, but looks exactly the same as on my screen.
> 
> 
> Cleared CMOS, re-installed drivers, temps are good, no dust. Rig in sig.
> 
> What do you think? Gpu or psu dying? Ram failure?
> 
> I've reverted to stock clocks and timings for now.


happened to me once, it was my overclock on gpu that wasnt stable


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Hey guys, posting here as I'm hoping for some quick answers.
> 
> What do you think? Gpu or psu dying? Ram failure?
> 
> I've reverted to stock clocks and timings for now.


I agree with Gertrude. Either unstable GPU overclock or semi-fried GPU. I have a Club3D 6450 that boots into Windows fine. After a while, you see a chessboard pattern on screen, with pink and green colours. I keep it just for quick and dirty testing purposes when i troubleshoot PCs, but it was defective since the arrival alright.


----------



## Bruteson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> happened to me once, it was my overclock on gpu that wasnt stable


Ugh.. Stock clocks and still crashing
I can put load on the pc without crashing. Seems like it is completely random.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Ugh.. Stock clocks and still crashing
> I can put load on the pc without crashing. Seems like it is completely random.


I vote for semi-fried GPU then. Mine too is random. Probably when it heats up, it artefacts or has a bad RAM chip and when it is randomly accessed, you get the artefacts.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Ugh.. Stock clocks and still crashing
> I can put load on the pc without crashing. Seems like it is completely random.


hmmm then im not sure, though its def gpu related

can u borrow one just to find out


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> should i use in push or pull configuration?


I have mine in push so it blows cold air on to the back of the socket and the back of the VRMs .


----------



## Bruteson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hmmm then im not sure, though its def gpu related
> 
> can u borrow one just to find out


Yeah, I'm starting to think so too. I can run both Prime and Kombustor, which sorta rules the psu out...
Damn it, I love my gtx 570!









Borrowing is hard around here, as most of the people I know use MACs..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Yeah, I'm starting to think so too. I can run both Prime and Kombustor, which sorta rules the psu out...
> Damn it, I love my gtx 570!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrowing is hard around here, as most of the people I know use MACs..


Try running Furmark and see what happens.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Yeah, I'm starting to think so too. I can run both Prime and Kombustor, which sorta rules the psu out...
> Damn it, I love my gtx 570!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrowing is hard around here, as most of the people I know use MACs..


have u tried it in another slot?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> BS. The Giga boards don't like above "Stock" RAM speeds, but stock speed for 4 DIMMs is 1600, not 1333. If someone can't get over 1333 they are straight up clueless or have bad RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Men you really have a very bad I Know it all attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PC on your signature shows a UD5-4x4GB not a UD7-4x8GB system. Maybe you have another PC with a UD7 and 4x8GB ram, but if not you can only talk about your UD5 experience. The UD7 is a completely different beast compared to the Asus CHVFZ and maybe I have the the two worst UD7 on the planet. I was describing my own experience with the UD7 to help other people with UD7.
> Tested with 2 different Gigabyte UD7 990FX Rev3, two G.skill Trident-X 32 GB 4x8GB 2400 kits, one Corsair Vengeance 32GB 4x8GB 1866. All started at 1333 on both UD7 with default settings.The same ram kits on three different Asus CHVFZ started at 1600 at default settings. Memtest86+ on XMP profile speed without problems on CHVFZ. Maybe on your UD5 they start at 1600, please test on your another PC UD7. Here is a picture of the UD7 all defaults showing the ram default speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Again BS, Guess how well my 9590 runs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men that attitude again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PC on your signature shows a UD5 not a UD7. Maybe you have another PC with a UD7.
> The FX 9590 works without a problem on the UD7 after disabling the C states. With the C states activated FX8350,9370 and 9590 froze on two different UD7 990FX. I still dont start to overclock so I dont disable all energy savings option on the BIOS. Almost all OC guides tell you to disable the energy savings options on the BIOS. This issue is not present with the same CPUs on the Asus CHVFZ with default BIOS options that I have. On this forum and on the internerd you can find a lot of FX people with freezes specially while playing flash videos fixed disabling the C states on the BIOS. The advice to disable C state helped another user on the CHVFZ forum yesterday link.
Click to expand...

I have over 160GB of DDR3 running in my house, most of it in 32GB kits. All of my high-clock validations are done with my main 32GB G.Skill kit, including suicides. Just because I have my 16GB kit in my Rig now doesn't mean it's all I have.

No, you dealt in absolutes. You said that the UD7 in general can not run 4x8GB at over 1333. and this line here...
Quote:


> All started at 1333 on both UD7 with default settings.


So what? Set it manually. That doesn't mean it can't, that means you didn't try. Massive difference. The CHV-FZ can do waaaaay better than 1600 too.

And for this;
Quote:


> The PC on your signature shows a UD5 not a UD7.


Guess the difference between the UD5 and UD7, because it doesn't involve the top half of the motherboard very much.

Disabling C-States is always done on all motherboards when you begin to overclock. It is to eliminate potential problems. You re-enable them after you find your stable settings if you care to do so. Changing LLC from Auto to Very High (or equivalent), which is again done on all motherboards, simply helps keep the voltage steady.

After reading your response I'll accept the "Know it all" title because it means I actually know something. (EDIT: This part probably came off worse than I meant it too, but I'm in a hurry, so...) Like I told Hurricane when he got VSync wrong, please don't give advice about features/products you don't understand, because it sounds like you do not have enough experience with the UD7 to know what you are talking about.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I have over 160GB of DDR3 running in my house, most of it in 32GB kits. All of my high-clock validations are done with my main 32GB G.Skill kit, including suicides. Just because I have my 16GB kit in my Rig now doesn't mean it's all I have.
> 
> No, you dealt in absolutes. You said that the UD7 in general can not run 4x8GB at over 1333. and this line here...
> So what? Set it manually. That doesn't mean it can't, that means you didn't try. Massive difference. The CHV-FZ can do waaaaay better than 1600 too.
> 
> And for this;
> Guess the difference between the UD5 and UD7, because it doesn't involve the top half of the motherboard very much.
> 
> Disabling C-States is always done on all motherboards when you begin to overclock. It is to eliminate potential problems. You re-enable them after you find your stable settings if you care to do so. Changing LLC from Auto to Very High (or equivalent), which is again done on all motherboards, simply helps keep the voltage steady.
> 
> After reading your response I'll accept the "Know it all" title because it means I actually know something. (EDIT: This part probably came off worse than I meant it too, but I'm in a hurry, so...) Like I told Hurricane when he got VSync wrong, please don't give advice about features/products you don't understand, because it sounds like you do not have enough experience with the UD7 to know what you are talking about.


WELL I LIKE COOKIES AND I HAVE TOASTED RAM

MMMMMM TOAST!!!!!
bahahahahhahahaha


----------



## bigc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Good to see someone else getting good results with a H80i.
> 
> Looking at a picture of your rig, you will run into the same problems I had with cooling the VRMs and Northbridge. Can you do anything with the cables as that will lower the airflow thru the case.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can hide most of the cables at the rear of the case it will help with your airflow
> 
> The H80i will cause an airtrap where the VRM cooler is and you will struggle with VRM temps.
> 
> 
> 
> You can squeeze fans in on the VRM cooler though


I plan on getting 2 120mm fans for the front and probably 1 80mm to put over the vrm


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see! I've not had chance to mod my side panel yet, struggling to find honey comb mesh here in the UK that doesn't cost over £20 for a sheet, any suggestions? I do wonder Why I'm going through all this effort sometimes then I remember... Cos I enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try a disposable barbecue just use the mesh on the top and throw the rest away.
> 
> Or just make a nasty hole with a drill, scruffy but it works.
Click to expand...

Wow Mike did you use a Rat to gnaw that hole?? At least put some thing over it like this https://www.google.ca/search?q=pc+fan+grille&client=firefox-a&hs=5UI&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=nts&biw=1536&bih=755&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=4GNRVKXGLoP4igK28YDQBg&ved=0CB8QsAQ


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WELL I LIKE COOKIES AND I HAVE TOASTED RAM
> 
> MMMMMM TOAST!!!!!
> bahahahahhahahaha












*Hands F3ERS a plate of toasted cookies and backs away slowly*

But ya, you should know as well as anyone, default settings don't mean squat when it comes to RAM. Needs some tuning.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow Mike did you use a Rat to gnaw that hole?? At least put some thing over it like this https://www.google.ca/search?q=pc+fan+grille&client=firefox-a&hs=5UI&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=nts&biw=1536&bih=755&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=4GNRVKXGLoP4igK28YDQBg&ved=0CB8QsAQ


I started with a jigsaw but broke it so I just used my drill and drilled lots of consecutive holes....ugly but effective. It works so it can wait to be tidied up.

Bit like me.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hands F3ERS a plate of toasted cookies and backs away slowly*
> 
> But ya, you should know as well as anyone, default settings don't mean squat when it comes to RAM. Needs some tuning.


Haha.. I posted that cause the back and forth.. plus.. with the saber I ended up toasting my ballistex but.. the saber defiantly showed is power in clocking dem beasts


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow Mike did you use a Rat to gnaw that hole?? At least put some thing over it like this https://www.google.ca/search?q=pc+fan+grille&client=firefox-a&hs=5UI&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=nts&biw=1536&bih=755&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=4GNRVKXGLoP4igK28YDQBg&ved=0CB8QsAQ


LOL! I had the same reaction when I saw the results of what he had done, I plan on replicating what Corsair did and cut my panel, score the metal so it bends easier (something I learned when I tried to bend the top of the case for the rad to fit under the mesh cover) and bend it at 90º and cut some slots into it. I'm a student designer so I like to make things look nice as well as function.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> LOL! I had the same reaction when I saw the results of what he had done, I plan on replicating what Corsair did and cut my panel, score the metal so it bends easier (something I learned when I tried to bend the top of the case for the rad to fit under the mesh cover) and bend it at 90º and cut some slots into it. I'm a student designer so I like to make things look nice as well as function.


OMG a designer..wot no Mac......







You make sure you post some pictures so an old case Butcher like me can see some hard work done. There's a hole in my computer dear Lisa, dear Lisa.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Try a disposable barbecue just use the mesh on the top and throw the rest away.
> 
> Or just make a nasty hole with a drill, scruffy but it works.


*WOOOT?*


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> *WOOOT?*


COOL....I like it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> OMG a designer..wot no Mac......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make sure you post some pictures so an old case Butcher like me can see some hard work done. There's a hole in my computer dear Lisa, dear Lisa.


I am typing to you on a mac book pro but tbh, I'm a PC guy through and through, I don't mind macs up until I actually need to do something outside of it's locked down "easy to use" OS.








Just overpriced stuff in my opinion.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> COOL....I like it.


Now we all know how your keeping those temps down aye! You can almost say theirs a whirl wind inside


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I am typing to you on a mac book pro but tbh, I'm a PC guy through and through, I don't mind macs up until I actually need to do something outside of it's locked down "easy to use" OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just overpriced stuff in my opinion.


I totally agree..says Mike the Owl on his IPad.......


----------



## Benjiw

I didn't pay for my MBP though







I got it for free through education!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I didn't pay for my MBP though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for free through education!


When I went to school they didn't have computers, I was 24 when I got my first computer a Sinclair zx81 in .....that's right 1981.... Now they give you a Mac.......God I'm old


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> When I went to school they didn't have computers, I was 24 when I got my first computer a Sinclair zx81 in .....that's right 1981.... Now they give you a Mac.......God I'm old


when i was at school we had the bbc micros lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when i was at school we had the bbc micros lol


Couldn't afford one, zx81, commodore c16, speccy 48 with wobbly ram pack, atari 520st, lots of Ibm or Packard bell crap. Then started building my own, but I did take my olevel computing on a bbc, God I remember bbc basic.


----------



## Kalistoval

Guys take a look at this.


Opinions everyone?


----------



## Red1776

uote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when i was at school we had the bbc micros lol
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't afford one, zx81, commodore c16, speccy 48 with wobbly ram pack, atari 520st, lots of Ibm or Packard bell crap. Then started building my own, but I did take my olevel computing on a bbc, God I remember bbc basic.
Click to expand...

i'm with you guys. my senor year the school had just got its first cutting edge Commodore PET and dial up service to a mainframe....remember plugging the phone into a box for what was about 300 baud ?


----------



## mus1mus

cut it guys,

I don't wanna feel too young at 30.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> When I went to school they didn't have computers, I was 24 when I got my first computer a Sinclair zx81 in .....that's right 1981.... Now they give you a Mac.......God I'm old


Commodore 64 for me around 1987 when I was stationed in Germany... I still have it with that big 5.25 floppy drive, 1802 monitor I think and a star Micronics dot matrix printer. I loved that thing!!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> cut it guys,
> 
> I don't wanna feel too young at 30.


Has the arthritis set in yet mus??

hehehe


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Guys take a look at this.
> 
> 
> Opinions everyone?


nice! those 8320e's are sweet if i knew they clocked that good i would have bought one of those instead


----------



## buttface420

well got the 212 evo in today and installed with two fans. decided to see what my 8350 was made of . OC'd to 4.8 and temps werent too bad while gaming bf4 but it was flakey and i dont think quite stable.

im guessing 4.6 stable is about as good as my current set-up will allow, although with a little tinkering i may actually be good at 4.8


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> 
> 
> well got the 212 evo in today and installed with two fans. decided to see what my 8350 was made of . OC'd to 4.8 and temps werent too bad while gaming bf4 but it was flakey and i dont think quite stable.
> 
> im guessing 4.6 stable is about as good as my current set-up will allow, although with a little tinkering i may actually be good at 4.8


Great 4.8 on a 212 evo, " cough"


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> cut it guys,
> 
> I don't wanna feel too young at 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Has the arthritis set in yet mus??
> 
> hehehe
Click to expand...

naat yet..









though my hips are now feeling the strain from the only exercise we (30+) know after all the hard days work.


----------



## bigc

Just cut a hole in my case for the socket fan, how does it look?:



Ive also ordered a grille to go on top


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> cut it guys,
> 
> I don't wanna feel too young at 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the arthritis set in yet mus??
> 
> hehehe
Click to expand...










Ack arthritis! I realize it's immune related but the jobs I had in my younger days didn't help - Farmer/rancher ( nothing tears up your hands like fixing barbed wire fences) sorting mail ( 1st class mail sorting - manually bundling using heavy rubber bands up to 10,000 pieces an hour) material handler ( manually stacking bags up to 62 pounds on pallets or repackaging them 2500 + in a 12 hour shift 60 to 80 hrs a week - yeah i lifted.. bro - lol). The tips of my pointer fingers are turning inward at a fairly good angle at this point, and my thumbs get "stuck" sometimes unable to close. Word from the wise, take it easy on the bod. I take medicine for it when it gets too uncomfortable , man after a couple of days on that stuff I go from feeling like a 70 year old to feeling like a young pup , but then it starts tearing my stomach up so I have to quit.
I'm pretty fortunate tbh, I am at a place in my career where I'm training the younger guys to do the heavy lifting - which is much easier on me , but I do miss feeling as strong as I used to when throwing all those bags * FFFLLLLEEEXXXX*.









Back on topic- I gave myself a couple early xmas presents MSI Mpower motherboard,4790K and an EVGA 780ti classified








Looking forward to seeing if it can dethrone my Vishera as my favorite daily driver. I'll let you guys know how it goes. On a related note, Anyone need a roomate? I'll probably need a new home when the wife finds out


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Great 4.8 on a 212 evo, " cough"


lol i know i know..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Just cut a hole in my case for the socket fan, how does it look?:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive also ordered a grille to go on top


Well your hole is slightly off center but other than that not too bad







but i dont think your avatar approves.. he looks horrified at the rippling







j/k man hey the best thing is it cools and thats the point. i dont care if it looks like "the dogs dinner" (i hope i said that right im a usa yank lol)... once you put the grille over it no one will ever know







for reference the hole i cut was pretty crappy in my old case... AND i didnt put a grille over it... left it just as is







Im waiting on some good cases like the enthoo pro to start including this as standard on their cases.. with an inside cover for those not opting to use i


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> 
> 
> well got the 212 evo in today and installed with two fans. decided to see what my 8350 was made of . OC'd to 4.8 and temps werent too bad while gaming bf4 but it was flakey and i dont think quite stable.
> 
> im guessing 4.6 stable is about as good as my current set-up will allow, although with a little tinkering i may actually be good at 4.8


I know you think it's stable etc, but are you testing it with IBT AVX or Prime or so on? The reason I ask is because I thought to myself that my system was stable but IBT came back with all negative results even though it never crashed or BSoD etc, if IBT comes back with errors, everything your CPU is processing is full or errors and it's writing those errors to you storage and one day you'll prolly boot up to a dead Windows install.

(that's technically a worst case scenario but seriously test for stability not overclock speed and temps through normal usage.)

If I'm wrong I'll be corrected, I'm no expert and I'm learning, so if I am wrong I accept that and would love to be told the facts because data is important to me!


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Just cut a hole in my case for the socket fan, how does it look?:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive also ordered a grille to go on top


I prefere beauty over efficiency


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I prefere beauty over efficiency


Agreed!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> cut it guys,
> 
> I don't wanna feel too young at 30.


I feel too young @ 59!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigc*
> 
> Just cut a hole in my case for the socket fan, how does it look?:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive also ordered a grille to go on top
> 
> 
> 
> Well your hole is slightly off center but other than that not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i dont think your avatar approves.. he looks horrified at the rippling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k man hey the best thing is it cools and thats the point. i dont care if it looks like "the dogs dinner" (i hope i said that right im a usa yank lol)... once you put the grille over it no one will ever know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for reference the hole i cut was pretty crappy in my old case... AND i didnt put a grille over it... left it just as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting on some good cases like the enthoo pro to start including this as standard on their cases.. with an inside cover for those not opting to use i
Click to expand...

You guys ever hear of hole saws?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I feel too young @ 59!


Nice to see us older folks on here... 54 myself...


----------



## Benjiw




----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Nice to see us older folks on here... 54 myself...


You guy's make mee feel young, my 19's are coming on february 15:een


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I know you think it's stable etc, but are you testing it with IBT AVX or Prime or so on? The reason I ask is because I thought to myself that my system was stable but IBT came back with all negative results even though it never crashed or BSoD etc, if IBT comes back with errors, everything your CPU is processing is full or errors and it's writing those errors to you storage and one day you'll prolly boot up to a dead Windows install.
> 
> (that's technically a worst case scenario but seriously test for stability not overclock speed and temps through normal usage.)
> 
> If I'm wrong I'll be corrected, I'm no expert and I'm learning, so if I am wrong I accept that and would love to be told the facts because data is important to me!


im still playing around with it but i am not stable at 4.8, at 4.6 i can play around and everything just fine temps in mid 50's max during battlefield but i just downloaded IBT and it came back as unstable about halfway through.

i did however pass ibt at 4.5 , temps never passing 55 during bf4 and this is with the 212 evo but im afraid its maxed out. maybe if i had a little better psu,and better cooling maybe a motherboard better than the 990fxa ud3. but i am actually happy with it at stock 4 ghz.

i may play around more.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> im still playing around with it but i am not stable at 4.8, at 4.6 i can play around and everything just fine temps in mid 50's max during battlefield but i just downloaded IBT and it came back as unstable about halfway through.
> 
> i did however pass ibt at 4.5 , temps never passing 55 during bf4 and this is with the 212 evo but im afraid its maxed out. maybe if i had a little better psu,and better cooling maybe a motherboard better than the 990fxa ud3. but i am actually happy with it at stock 4 ghz.
> 
> i may play around more.


My 8350 is at 5ghz stable, I do have a sabretooth and custom loop but I managed to hit 4.7 stable on the UD5 before it blew up and that was a Rev 1 board. If you use IBT AVX properly you can fine tune your OC, testing in game isn't a valid test of how well your CPU is clocked from experience. I reckon you could get a good 4.6 if you really fine tuned your OC but you need to spend a good amount of time doing so (3 whole days on my 5ghz). I read the UD3 needs good VRM cooling to stop throttling so you will need to get some extra fans on the VRM and the back of the CPU socket.


----------



## Kalistoval

Im going to shoot higher later tonight with this chip here is what I have so far. All of these are 20 IBT AVX Stable at the lowest voltages possible. Nothing else has been changed but clock and slight voltages 1 notch at a time. Cpuz isn't working for me on windows 10 T.p. I am runing the default timings for my ram at the moment ( Samsung Wonder Ram 1.35v 1600mhz 11-11-11 ) 2200 Mhz NB 1.17v 2600 HT. My Digi settings are exactly the same as here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard shout out to Computer Restore







I would also like to point out that under the lowest visible vcore is what I have dialed in the bios everything else is just LLC. Also The reason I went 20 IBT Avx Minimum was because 10 runs was inconsistent failed overclocks are able to pass 10 runs but unable to pass 20. That is what I have learned first hand it might not happen to everyone but it happened to me on more than 1 occasion.

4.0 Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.1 Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.2 Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.3 Ghz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Small dip in Ghz because I got extremely board and started streaming a show online during the test @ 4.4 under max load

4.5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Red1776

Hey guys, two things.

first an update on Holodeck XI







Secondly I watched the back on forth over cooling, the 212, and 5.0Ghz.

For those who want to hit 5.0Ghz on these chips but not invest in a bespoke loop. This was sent to me by Coolermaster for the 'Transporter A10 7850K build.

This caliber AIO is really where it starts to be possible to attain that.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Yeah, I am so getting one of these soon


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Yeah, I am so getting one of these soon


H100i costs more than my 240mm XSPC kit did........that's kinda scary


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Fans like this will help a lot since I can't think of any other setting you could change that will help you with this. Are you still using AISuite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore sir I allready unistall al asus software from my computer! What can make a pc throttle at 65c degre on socket?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The one on the back of the board makes the most difference IMO
> 
> 
> 
> i will put 1 on back of the socker and one on vrm i have to default amd cooler fans
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Do you not have the 3 options? Enabled by cpu, disabled by CPU and always disabled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes i have all tree options and I use disabled by cpu here is my bios video
Click to expand...

Hey man. I have the same board. Here are two suggestions. I used to throttle at 65C on socket like you did. But now I throttle at 75C. So here is what I did. I can't remember which fixed the problem.
1. Update your BIOS to the latest version. It is 2502 if I remember correctly. Obviously do all the usual. APM off etc. Etc. Go to where you can monitor temps and voltages from your bios. Tell it to ignore CPU temp.
2. Install Ai Suite. Yes it's rubbish but hear me out. I opened up the Probe 2 app. Then I went to the temperature more monitoring page. Set CPU temp to 85C and untick it .

I don't exactly know what I did. But i now throttle at 75C.


----------



## Majentrix

I've picked up a Crosshair Formula Z and an accompanying NB/VRM waterblock, what kind of clocks and what kind of voltages can I expect on an average 8350 with this setup? CPU will be under water too, of course.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I've picked up a Crosshair Formula Z and an accompanying NB/VRM waterblock, what kind of clocks and what kind of voltages can I expect on an average 8350 with this setup?


Depends on your chip and PSU. But probably maybe 4.8GHz or more.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I've picked up a Crosshair Formula Z and an accompanying NB/VRM waterblock, what kind of clocks and what kind of voltages can I expect on an average 8350 with this setup? CPU will be under water too, of course.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Depends on your chip and PSU. But probably maybe 4.8GHz or more.
Click to expand...

Al meant, depends on how good an Overclocker the chip is. And your PSU to allow these hungry monsters.

Good chips can clock to 5.0GHz at 1.5 or less.

Bad chip, like mine, requires 1.625 Volts for 4.8.







and there, my cooler can no longer cope. and my system will trip OFF at 1.675 Vcore (could be PSU)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys, two things.
> first an update on Holodeck XI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly I watched the back on forth over cooling, the 212, and 5.0Ghz.
> For those who want to hit 5.0Ghz on these chips but not invest in a bespoke loop. This was sent to me by Coolermaster for the 'Transporter A10 7850K build.
> This caliber AIO is really where it starts to be possible to attain that.


Nice cooler, i am looking for a different cooler than my h100i and i wonder if the 280mm radiator closed loop coolers is better than the 240mm.

Its sounds kinda obvious because it has 36% more surface area but if i look at the reviews of that cooler its not that much better than the H100I IF its better in the first place.

I saw good reviews about the nzxt kraken x61 tho. So my question to you is, what would be the best upgrade for an 280mm?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hey guys, two things.
> first an update on Holodeck XI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly I watched the back on forth over cooling, the 212, and 5.0Ghz.
> For those who want to hit 5.0Ghz on these chips but not invest in a bespoke loop. This was sent to me by Coolermaster for the 'Transporter A10 7850K build.
> This caliber AIO is really where it starts to be possible to attain that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cooler, i am looking for a different cooler than my h100i and i wonder if the 280mm radiator closed loop coolers is better than the 240mm.
> 
> Its sounds kinda obvious because it has 36% more surface area but if i look at the reviews of that cooler its not that much better than the H100I IF its better in the first place.
> 
> I saw good reviews about the nzxt kraken x61 tho. So my question to you is, what would be the best upgrade for an 280mm?
Click to expand...

Why not just get the Glacier or a 220X and be done with it. And you can expand it later.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Small update guys, I'm going to be doing pretty much a full re-build of my rig with mostly new parts and some others that will be carried over.

anyone interested in some quadfire testing with the 295x2 and 2 R9 290's?

Just waiting on a new Mobo and my Win 8.1 disc to get here then i tear down my rig and start the rebuild


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why not just get the Glacier or a 220X and be done with it. And you can expand it later.


That would be an option if i would like to expand but i have no plans on expanding. IF so, i would go full custom loop because i would never cool CPU + GPU only with a 240/280mm rad. I know i can expand it and add more radiators but why not getting an proper custom loop in the first place right?

As far as I've could see in most reviews the Kraken X61 performs best, even better than the Corsair H110.
IMO that would be weird because they are all made by Asetek..

I guess i need to look at more reviews.


----------



## marine88

Hey i put the fan on vrm and 1 on the back of the socket and now i can go to 4.7ghz 1.46v on core 63c on socket and 54c on core i will try go further at night i will try reach 4.8/4.9ghz stable how many volts on vcore do you thing i need ?

Vrm fan


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







cpuz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.x86.fr/1pba7t


----------



## Johan45

Nice work marine, just needed to get some airflow going in there. As for voltage they're all different man so you have to find that for your CPU. The 8320 I just got will run at 5.0 with under 1.45v where the 8350 I had took 1.6v to get to 4.9. all trial and error


----------



## puts

does VRM fan help to lower socket or core temp too?


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice work marine, just needed to get some airflow going in there. As for voltage they're all different man so you have to find that for your CPU. The 8320 I just got will run at 5.0 with under 1.45v where the 8350 I had took 1.6v to get to 4.9. all trial and error


what you think about my oc? I overclock my fsb and up my multiplier to have more single core performance .


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> does VRM fan help to lower socket or core temp too?


The VRM fan and the one behind the Mobo help with high socket temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice work marine, just needed to get some airflow going in there. As for voltage they're all different man so you have to find that for your CPU. The 8320 I just got will run at 5.0 with under 1.45v where the 8350 I had took 1.6v to get to 4.9. all trial and error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you think about my oc? I overclock my fsb and up my multiplier to have more single core performance .
Click to expand...

Looks good Marine88, you'll have weeks of tweaking to get that system just so, well at least I did. I just love the chase more than the prize I think.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> what you think about my oc? I overclock my fsb and up my multiplier to have more single core performance .


As Johan said "It looks good", take your time with the overclock, experiment with the voltage to find whats right for you. Its nice to see someone getting results from our advise.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well your hole is slightly off center but other than that not too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i dont think your avatar approves.. he looks horrified at the rippling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k man hey the best thing is it cools and thats the point. i dont care if it looks like "the dogs dinner" (i hope i said that right im a usa yank lol)... once you put the grille over it no one will ever know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for reference the hole i cut was pretty crappy in my old case... AND i didnt put a grille over it... left it just as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting on some good cases like the enthoo pro to start including this as standard on their cases.. with an inside cover for those not opting to use i


And the Getto prize for worst cut hole in a case goes to *Mike the Owl* ..........what are you guys trying to do .. embarrass me... no chance


----------



## Johan45

I couldn't help it Mike, I saw that pic of yours and started to chuckle and really haven't stopped since. Every time I think about it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Oh who gives a hoot







get it Hoot


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> As Johan said "It looks good", take your time with the overclock, experiment with the voltage to find whats right for you. Its nice to see someone getting results from our advise.


thank u all for the tips i try to oc without put the visual in question but in amd is just impossible at lest with this board. Waht abou you oc do you oc fsb or multiplier only?


----------



## Johan45

I use both multi and FSB usually 250+. But that's up to you and your CPU.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> thank u all for the tips i try to oc without put the visual in question but in amd is just impossible at lest with this board. Waht abou you oc do you oc fsb or multiplier only?


I go by Multiplier as I'm still new at overclocking, also my chip and board seem to prefer it, I have no idea why.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey man. I have the same board. Here are two suggestions. I used to throttle at 65C on socket like you did. But now I throttle at 75C. So here is what I did. I can't remember which fixed the problem.
> 1. Update your BIOS to the latest version. It is 2502 if I remember correctly. Obviously do all the usual. APM off etc. Etc. Go to where you can monitor temps and voltages from your bios. Tell it to ignore CPU temp.
> 2. Install Ai Suite. Yes it's rubbish but hear me out. I opened up the Probe 2 app. Then I went to the temperature more monitoring page. Set CPU temp to 85C and untick it .
> 
> I don't exactly know what I did. But i now throttle at 75C.


number 2, you don't need AIsuite to do that, its in your digi options in the bios. I think it is CPU overclock ability or something like that.. there are a few options in there to play with

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I go by Multiplier as I'm still new at overclocking, also my chip and board seem to prefer it, I have no idea why.


I can teach you all you need to know about your board and FSB overclocking.. its a great board and trust me.. you are missing a lot of power just with multi


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Oh who gives a hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get it Hoot


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I can teach you all you need to know about your board and FSB overclocking.. its a great board and trust me.. you are missing a lot of power just with multi


Yes the Sabertooth is a great board so many things to tinker with. @Mike and Marine the best way to learn is to get in there and make adjustment then do some quick testing with 2D benches to see if you're improving or not. The FSB makes it possible to tweak things to the edge of your systems stability by getting every last MHz out of your RAM, CPU, and NB.


----------



## bhint15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Guys take a look at this.
> 
> 
> Opinions everyone?


I'm brand new to the forum. Just got a Biostar TA970 motherboard and an FX-8320E chip. I can overclock it to 4Ghz @ 1.25V stable using 200FSB x 20 multiplier. Anything over a 20 multiplier won't work. I was curious if you reached 4.5Ghz using multiplier alone or if you were adjust BUS speeds? Thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhint15*
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum. Just got a Biostar TA970 motherboard and an FX-8320E chip. I can overclock it to 4Ghz @ 1.25V stable using 200FSB x 20 multiplier. Anything over a 20 multiplier won't work. I was curious if you reached 4.5Ghz using multiplier alone or if you were adjust BUS speeds? Thanks!


TBH with the FX chips I have not seen an issue with multiplier, its the board, TBH that shows it is a very weak board


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes the Sabertooth is a great board so many things to tinker with. @Mike and Marine the best way to learn is to get in there and make adjustment then do some quick testing with 2D benches to see if you're improving or not. The FSB makes it possible to tweak things to the edge of your systems stability by getting every last MHz out of your RAM, CPU, and NB.


Well i have decided to start again, i have set everyting back to standard settings in the BIOS and am overclocking one thing at a time, I started with my ram, which I have set at 1866 and 9-11-9-27 ....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and tested it with 3DMark Skydiver and got my best result - http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2473465 , so next is to add in my overclock.


----------



## bhint15

I agree it's not the most expensive board. Anytime I go above 20x it will keep the chip at lowest speed in windows. After reboot it won't post and I have to clear the CMOS.

Also voltage doesnt matter i have taken it up quite a bit higher than my stable 1.25v and even a 20.5x causes issues.

Lastly my voltage is bouncing quite a bit and i have disabled as much as i can for powersaving features that i can find.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well i have decided to start again, i have set everyting back to standard settings in the BIOS and am overclocking one thing at a time, I started with my ram, which I have set at 1866 and 9-11-9-27 ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tested it with 3DMark Skydiver and got my best result - http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2473465 , so next is to add in my overclock.


A little hint that helps when going FSB,

what you first do is find your best OC with Multi write down the voltages,
then you find the best FSB OC that you can get write down voltages

then you mix the 2 to fine tune it. you should find that the values that you got before will help you pin point what FSB range will work best for you..
once you have that stable start playing with your ram and seeing where you can go from there... Ram is a tricky beast I save it for last cause it is far easier to fine tune ram and isolate it at that point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhint15*
> 
> I agree it's not the most expensive board. Anytime I go above 20x it will keep the chip at lowest speed in windows. After reboot it won't post and I have to clear the CMOS.


what BIOS are you running?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bhint15*
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum. Just got a Biostar TA970 motherboard and an FX-8320E chip. I can overclock it to 4Ghz @ 1.25V stable using 200FSB x 20 multiplier. Anything over a 20 multiplier won't work. I was curious if you reached 4.5Ghz using multiplier alone or if you were adjust BUS speeds? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> TBH with the FX chips I have not seen an issue with multiplier, its the board, TBH that shows it is a very weak board
Click to expand...

+1 on that. A 4 phase board isn't intended for overclocking an 8 core chip like the FX. If you push things too hard you'll end up breaking things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes the Sabertooth is a great board so many things to tinker with. @Mike and Marine the best way to learn is to get in there and make adjustment then do some quick testing with 2D benches to see if you're improving or not. The FSB makes it possible to tweak things to the edge of your systems stability by getting every last MHz out of your RAM, CPU, and NB.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i have decided to start again, i have set everyting back to standard settings in the BIOS and am overclocking one thing at a time, I started with my ram, which I have set at 1866 and 9-11-9-27 ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tested it with 3DMark Skydiver and got my best result - http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2473465 , so next is to add in my overclock.
Click to expand...

Sometimes that's not a bad idea, Now push the ram speed up with the FSB and see how close to 2000 you can get it to run stable. Up the NB as well to help with your physics score in skydiver. One thing to keep in mind the harder you make things work the more voltage you'll need to keep things stable so in the end you'll reach your thermal limit faster.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well i have decided to start again, i have set everyting back to standard settings in the BIOS and am overclocking one thing at a time, I started with my ram, which I have set at 1866 and 9-11-9-27 ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tested it with 3DMark Skydiver and got my best result - http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2473465 , so next is to add in my overclock.


Me too


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Me too


gotta beat mine


----------



## marine88

i know my board is not that good but can u teach me to?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> i know my board is not that good but can u teach me to?


ok so, what I will need is your temps and screenshots of your bios...


----------



## Johan45

Here's a shot of my old 8350 with some G.Skill 2133 running at 2500+


----------



## puts

Too bad my computer wont boot when i put my memory multiple bigger than x8 and because that i cant even try 2400+ mhz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Just popped my head in to say that a 140 fan on the back of the mobo pulling heat away has done wonders for socket and vrm temps!
> 
> NB is down to 48c under full load and socket is at 52C (v core 49C). I'm happy with that.


Hmmm...

Makes me think if reversing my fan would be better.
My side fan is now set as intake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Epic water cooling.
> 
> By the way guys, I was wondering, just got an r9 290x, and playing BF4, put all Ultra graphics except MSAA, and still have fps drops to the 40's sometimes in some maps/situations..I was wondering if it could be my CPU, surely this CPU (with clocks at like 4.6 like I have) doesn't limit much in BF4 (even 64p..) right ?
> 
> I was thinking maybe it's one of my OC settings that isn't well optimized, so I took a screenshot of aida Cache and Memory benchmark :
> 
> 
> 
> 62.8 NS sounds legit right ?
> 
> I just saw my DRAM/FSB ratio is 28:6 also.. that's weird I thought I had it set to 1:1, any hints on how to do that ? I believe I screwed it when I tryed to increase the north birdge clock speed.
> 
> Any idea what could be wrong other than that ?
> 
> Unless it's just BF4 horribly optimized (wouldn't be surprising eh !)
> 
> Help is much appreciated !


I don't know if this helps.
Here are a few shots from my aida runs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree with KyadCK this time.
> 
> He can be harsh sometimes but most of the time he is right about what he is saying.
> 
> Off topic, what you guys think of my new highest GPU score


Ohh no...

He's back again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> sorry to hear that all these people losing rigs to power supply failure lately are making me nervous


It is a bit scary indeed.
Specially since proper brands also pop...

Me... can't remember when one died on me.
*knocks on wood*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Here you go my bios settings and multiplier still goes to 7x if I put it the settings like the guide and use 1.4v vcore my computer start throttling. Somthing is not right here. Heres is my bios settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you tried putting APM Master Mode on "Disabled"?

And....
Did you put cooling on your motherboards vrm sink already?

I am still pretty sure that is the problem.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Too bad my computer wont boot when i put my memory multiple bigger than x8 and because that i cant even try 2400+ mhz


It takes more than just setting the ram to 2400. The ram voltage and timings need to be adjusted. Your NB speed needs to be at 2400 or higher and will also need an increase in voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> [
> 
> Have you tried putting APM Master Mode on "Disabled"?
> 
> And....
> Did you put cooling on your motherboards vrm sink already?
> 
> I am still pretty sure that is the problem.


Pretty sure we got past that , he did put fans on it and has managed to increase his speed.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It takes more than just setting the ram to 2400. The ram voltage and timings need to be adjusted. Your NB speed needs to be at 2400 or higher and will also need an increase in voltage.
> Pretty sure we got past that , he did put fans on it and has managed to increase his speed.


i wasnt talking about that. I just cant get 2400mhz because i need more memory multiple than 8x but mu computer didnt even boot 9.33x what is stock am3+ 1866mhz memory settings. Its only boot when my memory multiple isnt bigger than x8 and thats 1600mhz @ stock and i only can get my memory faster if i raise bus speed from 1600mhz. If i want go 2400mhz with multiple 8x then i need bus speed 300mhz and thats too big for 990 chipsets


----------



## Mike The Owl

Tried a better overclock on the RAM, what do you guys reccomend for timings.



I used Gertys recommended timings and voltage 11-11-11-33 and 1.7 volts


----------



## Johan45

OK I see what you mean, you need to adjust the FSB to get the 2400 ram setting in BIOS. That's normal with a lot of boards. Also some boards may not even run the ram at those speeds. ETC. there are a lot of variables when you mess with ram speed and timings. It takes a lot of time an patience to get things to work. It's hard to make any suggestions to you since I have no idea what ram/board/ parts in general you are working with. But if your ram is base of 1600 increasing speed to 1866+ requires more voltage most of the time or looser timing or both. Maybe more NB voltage etc...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Tried a better overclock on the RAM, what do you guys reccomend for timings.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Gertys recommended timings and voltage 11-11-11-33 and 1.7 volts


First thing I would try is CL10 or lower if possible. Timings really depend on the ram ICs. Since they have different characteristics. Try using AMD OD you can change timings in windows and test. You can't change CL so get it established and then tweak and test.

EDIT the ram in your sig is that the stuff we're dealing with? 4x 1GB modules?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well i have decided to start again, i have set everyting back to standard settings in the BIOS and am overclocking one thing at a time, I started with my ram, which I have set at 1866 and 9-11-9-27 ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tested it with 3DMark Skydiver and got my best result - http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2473465 , so next is to add in my overclock.


In my opinion it's best to overclock the CPU alone, then the HT link or NB then the RAM, reason being that when you OC the FSB you're effecting the HT NB and RAM all at once with the CPU. I underclocked the 3 so that when the CPU was stable I could up them and work out what was what, I had random crashes and at first it wasn't clear why it was doing it, turned out the RAM didn't have enough Voltage through them to keep the system stable.


----------



## puts

Nothing helps i have tried everything. Too bad because they are pretty good rams doing 8x 250bus(2000mhz) speed 9-9-9-24 1.5v


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Nothing helps i have tried everything. Too bad because they are pretty good rams doing 8x 250bus(2000mhz) speed 9-9-9-24 1.5v


That looks decent and I wouldn't complain about that for an everyday speed.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Tried a better overclock on the RAM, what do you guys reccomend for timings.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Gertys recommended timings and voltage 11-11-11-33 and 1.7 volts


What were your stock timings again?

2133 cl11 is very slow IMO.

Mine does cl8 on those frequency's. With stock 1.65v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Nothing helps i have tried everything. Too bad because they are pretty good rams doing 8x 250bus(2000mhz) speed 9-9-9-24 1.5v


Thats nothing to complain about.


----------



## puts

Mine


----------



## Johan45

Puts have you tried to tighten the timings at your current speed at all? The ram should be able to handle 1.65v or more. So you should have room to tighten things up a bit.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Puts have you tried to tighten the timings at your current speed at all? The ram should be able to handle 1.65v or more. So you should have room to tighten things up a bit.


This.

But be sure to test for stability.
10 runs of ibt-avx on very-high/maximum will do.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i wasnt talking about that. I just cant get 2400mhz because i need more memory multiple than 8x but mu computer didnt even boot 9.33x what is stock am3+ 1866mhz memory settings. Its only boot when my memory multiple isnt bigger than x8 and thats 1600mhz @ stock and i only can get my memory faster if i raise bus speed from 1600mhz. If i want go 2400mhz with multiple 8x then i need bus speed 300mhz and thats too big for 990 chipsets


FSB Clock.. and the best thing to do is to raise ram with FSB and test stability.. once you hit the RAM divider you then drop the FSB down and go with the higher divider.. it looks like cas-9 2000 isn't bad, what you may need to do is raise your RAM voltage.. you can go up to 1.65v with no issues..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Nothing helps i have tried everything. Too bad because they are pretty good rams doing 8x 250bus(2000mhz) speed 9-9-9-24 1.5v


-
What you can also do is try lowering the timings.. just lower one at a time and test stability.. I used to run my RAM at 2133 CAS 8 cause it has the same band width as 2400 CAS 9-

With RAM it matters both latency and frequency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Puts have you tried to tighten the timings at your current speed at all? The ram should be able to handle 1.65v or more. So you should have room to tighten things up a bit.


^this, Although if you start going over 1.65v and have poor heatsinks or not much airflow in the case, you will want to put a fan over them, very much like your VRMs having active cooling helps a lot


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Puts have you tried to tighten the timings at your current speed at all? The ram should be able to handle 1.65v or more. So you should have room to tighten things up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> But be sure to test for stability.
> 10 runs of ibt-avx on very-high/maximum will do.
Click to expand...

I always have a problem with that since my favourite kits are only 2x2Gb and max is only high test. When I was testing for the 8320 I made sure to start with my ripjaw 1866 which is 2x4Gb just so I could post the results.


----------



## puts

So i managed get working 8-8-8-24 but i dont know stabilty yet and i later do that before that i want sleep
but it was aida64 bench stable


----------



## Johan45

That looks good puts, I would try to run them 1T as well. What is your NB set to?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> So i managed get working 8-8-8-24 but i dont know stabilty yet and i later do that before that i want sleep
> but it was aida64 bench stable


really good now try at 1t

here is 2500 for comparison


----------



## Johan45

I just can't figure out why the L1/ L2 scores are so low? That's why I asked about NB speed


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That looks good puts, I would try to run them 1T as well. What is your NB set to?


Still same 2500mhz, its weird now it dosnt show northbridge mhz like before with 9-9-9-24
and ht link is 3000mhz


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just can't figure out why the L1/ L2 scores are so low? That's why I asked about NB speed


I think L1 and L2 scores are low because my overclock is only 4ghz but F3ERS 2 ASH3S cpu is 5.143ghz


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What were your stock timings again?
> 
> 2133 cl11 is very slow IMO.


It wont boot on other settings so I think that was why Gerty suggested those timings. ( I bought the RAM off him at a very good price, thanks Gerty)



So I'll stick at what I'm at.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It wont boot on other settings so I think that was why Gerty suggested those timings. ( I bought the RAM off him at a very good price, thanks Gerty)
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll stick at what I'm at.


those scores are low dude you should be getting 25k plus

something not right, ah just seen u at single channel, should be dual like u posted before
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Tried a better overclock on the RAM, what do you guys reccomend for timings.
> 
> 
> 
> I used Gertys recommended timings and voltage 11-11-11-33 and 1.7 volts


----------



## Johan45

Ah OK puts I didn't even notice your CPU speed. DOH!. The NB not showing could be a sign of instability. I notice when RAM/ NB are a bit unstable weird little things just like that seem to show up. A sure sign for me is during POST if my mouse or keyboard ( USB) stop working I know I'm pushing my limits.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a shot of my old 8350 with some G.Skill 2133 running at 2500+


. sry...at this speed. u only do bench or u was use your PC with that settings?


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a shot of my old 8350 with some G.Skill 2133 running at 2500+


You are on water here right?


----------



## marine88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok so, what I will need is your temps and screenshots of your bios...


4.7ghz 1.46v on core 63c on socket and 54c on core

here you have my


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a shot of my old 8350 with some G.Skill 2133 running at 2500+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . sry...at this speed. u only do bench or u was use your PC with that settings?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a shot of my old 8350 with some G.Skill 2133 running at 2500+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are on water here right?
Click to expand...

Yes and yes. But I have better ram for benching.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> those scores are low dude you should be getting 25k plus
> 
> something not right, ah just seen u at single channel, should be dual like u posted before


quite right Gerty, had pulled the sticks out to try in different slots and not seated the right


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Mine


Giga boards don't do the whole "faster than stock" RAM multiplier thing very well, it's their largest downside. 1600 for 4 sticks and 1866 for 2 sticks is the best you'll get without FSB overclocking most of the time.

As the others said, put more focus on timings and CPU clock than raw RAM speed.


----------



## Nomadskid

So I received an Asrock 990FX fatality killer for my 8350 . What Cani expect? I've heard 4.8ghz can I possibly get higher.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ah OK puts I didn't even notice your CPU speed. DOH!. The NB not showing could be a sign of instability. I notice when RAM/ NB are a bit unstable weird little things just like that seem to show up. A sure sign for me is during POST if my mouse or keyboard ( USB) stop working I know I'm pushing my limits.


Now with same settings and voltages it shows NB mhz but i cant go 1T even if i rise my voltage 1.7 its just goes to windows 7 starting booting screen and then it just goes black and nothing more.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Giga boards don't do the whole "faster than stock" RAM multiplier thing very well, it's their largest downside. 1600 for 4 sticks and 1866 for 2 sticks is the best you'll get without FSB overclocking most of the time.
> 
> As the others said, put more focus on timings and CPU clock than raw RAM speed.


Yes i have 4 stick maybe after sleep i try only with two stick


----------



## Johan45

You can go as high as your cooling will take you. No way of knowing till you get that thing together and start putting the volts to it.







The board can handle it. It depends on your CPU and cooling period.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes and yes. But I have better ram for benching.


hmm..how u could get NB at 2800 ...damn with this 8350 i can't oass 2699..but in same mobo with phenom 1055t no probl. with 3000mhz.so,can u suggest what i can do to rise it?ty


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> hmm..how u could get NB at 2800 ...damn with this 8350 i can't oass 2699..but in same mobo with phenom 1055t no probl. with 3000mhz.so,can u suggest what i can do to rise it?ty


I needed cpu-nb 1.3625v for 2750mhz NB stable but for 2500mhz i only need 1.215v and i only saw very small gains with 2750mhz with aida64 memory tests


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> So I received an Asrock 990FX fatality killer for my 8350 . What Cani expect? I've heard 4.8ghz can I possibly get higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can go as high as your cooling will take you. No way of knowing till you get that thing together and start putting the volts to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board can handle it. It depends on your CPU and cooling period.


The Fatal1ty is a "Gamer" board, it isn't built as well as the Giga and ASUS boards when it comes to the power phase side. It focuses more on features like better on-board audio and gold-plated everything. 4.8 is a good estimation for it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes and yes. But I have better ram for benching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm..how u could get NB at 2800 ...damn with this 8350 i can't oass 2699..but in same mobo with phenom 1055t no probl. with 3000mhz.so,can u suggest what i can do to rise it?ty
Click to expand...

That is another thing that is totally CPU dependent. The only thing to help the NB speed is CPU_NB volts. That CPU in the pic will do over 3100 on the NB at 1.35v, my 8350 wouldn't even come close but 2800 was possible with 1.45v. Just a warning more CPU_NB volts create quite a bit of heat so watch your temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> So I received an Asrock 990FX fatality killer for my 8350 . What Cani expect? I've heard 4.8ghz can I possibly get higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can go as high as your cooling will take you. No way of knowing till you get that thing together and start putting the volts to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board can handle it. It depends on your CPU and cooling period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Fatal1ty is a "Gamer" board, it isn't built as well as the Giga and ASUS boards when it comes to the power phase side. It focuses more on features like better on-board audio. 4.8 is a good estimation for it.
Click to expand...

Darn, I was confusing it with the Fatlady Pro


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I always have a problem with that since my favourite kits are only 2x2Gb and max is only high test. When I was testing for the 8320 I made sure to start with my ripjaw 1866 which is 2x4Gb just so I could post the results.


In that case high should be sufficient.

We really just advice it so you run a decent amount of ram.
Since high uses (almost) all your ram, you should be good.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> So i managed get working 8-8-8-24 but i dont know stabilty yet and i later do that before that i want sleep
> but it was aida64 bench stable


Benches are really by no means indications of stability or not.

I can bench 5.4ghz cpu with 1.55v...
Stable? Hell no.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It wont boot on other settings so I think that was why Gerty suggested those timings. ( I bought the RAM off him at a very good price, thanks Gerty)
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll stick at what I'm at.


I'm sticking with my story.
2133 cl11 is close to, if not slower then, 1600 c9

It will probably not boot because you have too low voltage somewhere.

When I have my cpu clocked high and ram clocked average(2100-2200) I need far less voltage then when I have the cpu the same and ram at 2400.
Also bumping the cpu-nb to 1.3v can help.

But try one thing at a time to know what is the cause.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Still same 2500mhz, its weird now it dosnt show northbridge mhz like before with 9-9-9-24
> and ht link is 3000mhz


Wow...

Why do you have the ht link that high?
Really no point in that IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes and yes. But I have better ram for benching.


Nice scores Johan.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> In that case high should be sufficient.
> 
> We really just advice it so you run a decent amount of ram.
> Since high uses (almost) all your ram, you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benches are really by no means indications of stability or not.
> 
> I can bench 5.4ghz cpu with 1.55v...
> Stable? Hell no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with my story.
> 2133 cl11 is close to, if not slower then, 1600 c9
> 
> It will probably not boot because you have too low voltage somewhere.
> 
> When I have my cpu clocked high and ram clocked average(2100-2200) I need far less voltage then when I have the cpu the same and ram at 2400.
> Also bumping the cpu-nb to 1.3v can help.
> 
> But try one thing at a time to know what is the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Why do you have the ht link that high?
> Really no point in that IMO.
> Nice scores Johan.


because 3000ht link raise memory write speed over 3000mb/s


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marine88*
> 
> 4.7ghz 1.46v on core 63c on socket and 54c on core
> 
> here you have my


I said screen shot so that we can see your bios settings.. plug in flash drive, hit f12 for a print screen and save it to flash drive..

do that for all sections and all settings post here in a spoiler and we can then help you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The Fatal1ty is a "Gamer" board, it isn't built as well as the Giga and ASUS boards when it comes to the power phase side. It focuses more on features like better on-board audio and gold-plated everything. 4.8 is a good estimation for it.


I think "gamer" is the best way to sum that up


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> So I received an Asrock 990FX fatality killer for my 8350 . What Cani expect? I've heard 4.8ghz can I possibly get higher.


I could only get 4.6 out of mine due to the vdroop and no llc... this was using the h220x with no expansion rads... temps weren't too bad at 4.6 but anything above needed offset voltage which for some reason poured the heat on...I could have recieved a sub par board but I was seeing .12 to .16 vdroop from the bios settings to load voltages (without offset)this means my 1.55 (max in bios) would dip to 1.4 without offsets during load....I noticed .07 droop from bios to windows another .07 during load....heres to hoping you have a better experience


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> because 3000ht link raise memory write speed over 3000mb/s


But it is stable?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> really good now try at 1t
> 
> here is 2500 for comparison


Have you fine tuned this Ash?

2500MHz RAM might sound impressive but you could get better scores from those. I can tell by looking at your timings, CPU Frequency and such. Something is not right.

You just lack the Bandwidth you're suppose to be getting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It wont boot on other settings so I think that was why Gerty suggested those timings. ( I bought the RAM off him at a very good price, thanks Gerty)
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll stick at what I'm at.


Indicates Single Channel. Something is OFF.

I think, you hit your timing limit there mate. Happens with too tight timings. Try 11-12-11-33 CR1 or 10-12-10 30 CR1

Kingstons are pretty known to have their TRCD a step or two higher than their CAS

Please refer here for a bit of explanation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes and yes. But I have better ram for benching.


Hands down!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Giga boards don't do the whole "faster than stock" RAM multiplier thing very well, it's their largest downside. 1600 for 4 sticks and 1866 for 2 sticks is the best you'll get without FSB overclocking most of the time.
> 
> As the others said, put more focus on timings and CPU clock than raw RAM speed.


This ^

With FSB OC though, things get interesting with Gigas


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you fine tuned this Ash?
> 
> 2500MHz RAM might sound impressive but you could get better scores from those. I can tell by looking at your timings, CPU Frequency and such. Something is not right.
> 
> You just lack the Bandwidth you're suppose to be getting.
> Indicates Single Channel. Something is OFF.
> 
> I think, you hit your timing limit there mate. Happens with too tight timings. Try 11-12-11-33 CR1 or 10-12-10 30 CR1
> Hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^
> 
> With FSB OC though, things get interesting with Gigas


actually those were from Patriot Viper kits.. they SUCKED at clocking and fine tuning


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> actually those were from Patriot Viper kits.. they SUCKED at clocking and fine tuning


Ahh.. Okay. Latency seems fair though.

Wasn't able to capture an AIDA bench on mine after passing 10 runs of IBT at 4.8ish a while ago. But should be right in the neighborhood of your score. That runs at 2155 10-12-10 33 CR1 I think..

Had to rush myself at 4:30 in the morning to the office.







Aussie DST puts us 3 hours behind UTC +10:00


----------



## Mike The Owl

Mus1mus

Yep, I changed the RAM sticks over and didn't push them into the slot correctly , so ignore that posting, it's back to what it was in the first post I did. Thanks anyway


----------



## Benjiw

I remember when I first got my Sabretooth, I thought one of my RAM sticks had died but it turned out that I hadn't pushed the stick in properly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Mus1mus
> 
> Yep, I changed the RAM sticks over and didn't push them into the slot correctly , so ignore that posting, it's back to what it was in the first post I did. Thanks anyway


what's your default timings for your RAM?

like I said, most kingston hyperx seem to follow the scheme like this:

1866 9-11-9-27
2133 10-12-10-30
etc


----------



## buttface420

well you guys were right...i was dissapoint with my 212 evo.

is a h100 any good for fx 8350? seen a refurb for cheap


----------



## Benjiw

Can you guys help me understand RAM timings and such? Also is megaman still alive? Not seen him post for a while?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> well you guys were right...i was dissapoint with my 212 evo.
> 
> is a h100 any good for fx 8350? seen a refurb for cheap


In my honest opinion, if you're serious about cooling then get and EK or XSPC starter kit and fit that, you simply won't look back. Even if I went back to choosing my set up again, I'd always go custom loop with these FX chips and I'm happy with my CPU sitting at 5GHz without having as many fans as Mike has in his mini wind tunnel. HOWEVER... If you want to get as much performance as possible while on a budget, the 100 seems to do a good job from reading a lot of posts on this forum and other sources so yeah, but I would want to know why that unit has be refurbed and also why I seem to see a lot of people asking if they are worth it because they have seen a refurbed unit for cheap.

Cheap parts, cheap results, isn't that like a motto here?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> well you guys were right...i was dissapoint with my 212 evo.
> 
> is a h100 any good for fx 8350? seen a refurb for cheap


A refurb? Wish then they have changed the pump.

Look for a swiftech AIO or CM glacier. For expandability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Can you guys help me understand RAM timings and such? Also is megaman still alive? Not seen him post for a while?


easy way for you to grab a hold of theses things, look for a review on your certain model or comparable models of the same make.

Posted a link on my comment above.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Understanding-RAM-Timings/26/1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> In my honest opinion, if you're serious about cooling then get and EK or XSPC starter kit and fit that, you simply won't look back. Even if I went back to choosing my set up again, I'd always go custom loop with these FX chips and I'm happy with my CPU sitting at 5GHz without having as many fans as Mike has in his mini wind tunnel. HOWEVER... If you want to get as much performance as possible while on a budget, the 100 seems to do a good job from reading a lot of posts on this forum and other sources so yeah, but I would want to know why that unit has be refurbed and also why I seem to see a lot of people asking if they are worth it because they have seen a refurbed unit for cheap.
> 
> Cheap parts, cheap results, isn't that like a motto here?


This

I started with a used kit. As cheap as an AIO.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> So I received an Asrock 990FX fatality killer for my 8350 . What Cani expect? I've heard 4.8ghz can I possibly get higher.


Expect a painful overheating dreaded throttle of a life time


----------



## icyeye

so..folks,i am just wondering... what is your's max frequency for daily use so i can compare where i am... ty








btw, here is mine score...


----------



## mus1mus

Depends on you really. If you are comfortable that you are stable at a certain clock, you can run it daily.

Mine, for example, runs at 4.8+ GHz at 1.625 Vcore. Full Load hits 70C, ordinary usage stays within 50C. Mind you, that's already the max IBT AVX Stable I can get from the chip. And I can run AIDA64 for 24 Hours stable at 5.0+ GHz on that Voltage levels. But I,m not too comfortable with it being used by other people at home. So yeah.


----------



## jimdotdev

Nice, what are the temps like? I have mine 4.8ish. I tested and hit bf4 for the night, with my akasa venom I was peaking around 58c, 41 while playing. I've had the venom for years but I found a thermaltake frio for 25 bucks on kijiji new in box and I'm very disappointed. I'm now sitting around 52 while playing, it peaks around 68 (not long) and the thing is like a jet ready to hit the run way. Going to try a few different configurations tomorrow, I love the look of it, but I was hoping to hit 5ghz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimdotdev*
> 
> Nice, what are the temps like? I have mine 4.8ish. I tested and hit bf4 for the night, with my akasa venom I was peaking around 58c, 41 while playing. I've had the venom for years but I found a thermaltake frio for 25 bucks on kijiji new in box and I'm very disappointed. I'm now sitting around 52 while playing, it peaks around 68 (not long) and the thing is like a jet ready to hit the run way. Going to try a few different configurations tomorrow, I love the look of it, but I was hoping to hit 5ghz.


What voltages are we talking here?

I must warn you now with that before the others try.

Your cooler is not up for the task of bringing you to the 5GHz Club. Just naah.

Even a dual 140mm tower will limit your dreams.

You need at least a dual 120mm Rad to do that. Granting you have a good chip, mobo and PSU. otherwise, NO, you can't..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimdotdev*
> 
> Nice, what are the temps like? I have mine 4.8ish. I tested and hit bf4 for the night, with my akasa venom I was peaking around 58c, 41 while playing. I've had the venom for years but I found a thermaltake frio for 25 bucks on kijiji new in box and I'm very disappointed. I'm now sitting around 52 while playing, it peaks around 68 (not long) and the thing is like a jet ready to hit the run way. Going to try a few different configurations tomorrow, I love the look of it, but I was hoping to hit 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages are we talking here?
> 
> I must warn you now with that before the others try.
> 
> Your cooler is not up for the task of bringing you to the 5GHz Club. Just naah.
> 
> Even a dual 140mm tower will limit your dreams.
> 
> You need at least a dual 120mm Rad to do that. Granting you have a good chip, mobo and PSU. otherwise, NO, you can't..
Click to expand...

My H100i could handle the 8350 at 5.0 24/7 decently enough.

And my chip was very average tbh.
tool 1.58v to make it stable at that speed.

Then again I run my PC without the side panel on during the warmer months









A 240mm AIO can do the job but when it costs the same as a 240mm XSPC kit then you'd be mad to limit yourself there.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on you really. If you are comfortable that you are stable at a certain clock, you can run it daily.
> 
> Mine, for example, runs at 4.8+ GHz at 1.625 Vcore. Full Load hits 70C, ordinary usage stays within 50C. Mind you, that's already the max IBT AVX Stable I can get from the chip. And I can run AIDA64 for 24 Hours stable at 5.0+ GHz on that Voltage levels. But I,m not too comfortable with it being used by other people at home. So yeah.


Jesus man! 1.625? What settings are you using?


----------



## jimdotdev

Im about 1.5v
I have an h100 and in was thinking of modifying it to fit in my ms-1 snow. I believe if I switch back to my venom I could push a little further, with the new frio... No. Everything was looking great until installing this frio.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimdotdev*
> 
> Im about 1.5v
> I have an h100 and in was thinking of modifying it to fit in my ms-1 snow. I believe if I switch back to my venom I could push a little further, with the new frio... No. Everything was looking great until installing this frio.


Are you testing it with prime95 or IBT AVX? Or are you just using BF4 for testing purposes even though it doesn't use 100% load?


----------



## jimdotdev

I've ran prime95 for a few hours with no issue and heaven. My temps with my venom peaked around 65-67, I run battlefield only for stability not stress. I've just found that everything might seem fine but your fire up bf4 and it goes for a dump. I figure if it can handle what I want to use it for, I'm happy with the result. I'll run a test tomorrow post some results.

All I need for this h100 are the am3 brackets, then I can get this cooler going. I can't post in b/s/t yet but if anyone has one, I'd be very appreciative!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My H100i could handle the 8350 at 5.0 24/7 decently enough.
> 
> And my chip was very average tbh.
> tool 1.58v to make it stable at that speed.
> 
> Then again I run my PC without the side panel on during the warmer months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A 240mm AIO can do the job but when it costs the same as a 240mm XSPC kit then you'd be mad to limit yourself there.*


So how does this XSPC Raystorm Extreme Universal CPU Watercooling Kit w/ EX240 Radiator/750 Pump/Res http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-raystorm-extreme-universal-cpu-watercooling-kit-w-ex240-radiator-750-pump-res.html

compare with this Swiftech H240-X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit
http://www.performance-pcs.com/complete-kits/swiftech-h240-x-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit.html

or even a Coolermaster 280l?


----------



## mus1mus

Here.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/water_cooling_kit_group-test/6

Performance should be pretty close. But, you do get better components. Like Aluminum vs Copper Finned Radiators.

Integral vs Dedicated Pump.

Decent Block.

And the ability to actually configure your loop the way you wanted to and not limited by the default configuration of most AIOs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My H100i could handle the 8350 at 5.0 24/7 decently enough.
> 
> And my chip was very average tbh.
> tool 1.58v to make it stable at that speed.
> 
> Then again I run my PC without the side panel on during the warmer months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A 240mm AIO can do the job but when it costs the same as a 240mm XSPC kit then you'd be mad to limit yourself there.*
> 
> 
> 
> So how does this XSPC Raystorm Extreme Universal CPU Watercooling Kit w/ EX240 Radiator/750 Pump/Res http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-raystorm-extreme-universal-cpu-watercooling-kit-w-ex240-radiator-750-pump-res.html
> 
> compare with this Swiftech H240-X CPU Liquid Cooling Kit
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/complete-kits/swiftech-h240-x-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit.html
> 
> or even a Coolermaster 280l?
Click to expand...

the 240-X is comparable yes and i haven't seen anything about the 280L yet

Me personally i chose the XSPC kit over the 220 or 240-X is simply because i'd like to run the rad in Push/Pull and i can't do that with the Swiftech AIO's......that and the 220-X is not available here anywhere and i'm not spending nearly $100 in shipping for it

I have only found one review for the 240-X so far and it puts it roughly in the same temp range as a DIY Kit (maybe 1-2c higher) but nothing major......


----------



## diggiddi

Look at the X60 kicking butt


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the 240-X is comparable yes and i haven't seen anything about the 280L yet
> 
> Me personally i chose the XSPC kit over the 220 or 240-X is simply because i'd like to run the rad in Push/Pull and i can't do that with the Swiftech AIO's......that and the 220-X is not available here anywhere and i'm not spending nearly $100 in shipping for it
> 
> I have only found one review for the 240-X so far and it puts it roughly in the same temp range as a DIY Kit (maybe 1-2c higher) but nothing major......


Pls share review site


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the 240-X is comparable yes and i haven't seen anything about the 280L yet
> 
> Me personally i chose the XSPC kit over the 220 or 240-X is simply because i'd like to run the rad in Push/Pull and i can't do that with the Swiftech AIO's......that and the 220-X is not available here anywhere and i'm not spending nearly $100 in shipping for it
> 
> I have only found one review for the 240-X so far and it puts it roughly in the same temp range as a DIY Kit (maybe 1-2c higher) but nothing major......
> 
> 
> 
> Pls share review site
Click to expand...

Was for the 220-X sorry, not 240-X (Silly Swiftech calling the 240mm rad variant a 220-X and the 280mm rad variant a 240-X







)

http://www.overclockers.com/swiftech-h220x-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit-review


----------



## hurricane28

Swiftech is kinda disappointing, most reviews show that its not as good like many people claim it to be..

If i go with another aio cooler i am thinking of getting the CM glacer 280L, NZXT kraken x61, CM eisberg 240L prestige.

I can't find much about the CM eisberg 240L prestige but the NZXT kraken x61is the best cooler in every review i seen.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Swiftech is kinda disappointing, most reviews show that its not as good like many people claim it to be..
> 
> If i go with another aio cooler i am thinking of getting the CM glacer 280L, NZXT kraken x61, CM eisberg 240L prestige.
> 
> I can't find much about the CM eisberg 240L prestige but the NZXT kraken x61is the best cooler in every review i seen.


Quote: FrostyTech.com


> Clearly, there's no mistaking the fact that Cooler Master's Nepton 280L is the best performing self contained CPU liquid cooler we've yet tested!
> 
> Even with a 200W heat load applied, the Nepton 280L is hardly what you'd call, 'taxed.' When its twin 140mm fans are dialed back to 800RPM, no other CPU cooler comes close its thermal performance and quiet (or quieter) 42.0 dBA noise output.
> 
> Ultimately, Coolermaster's Nepton 280L rose to the top of each chart by a minimum of 0.1°C and maximum of 1.2°C improvement over the next best performing thermal solution. While the raw numbers do trend towards the Nepton 280L's prowess, we're looking at a difference of less than half a degree on one test platform (Intel LGA115x/775 platform) which can easily be gobbled up by any number of manufacturing or installation variables.


http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2752&page=6

http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cooler-master-nepton-280l-o-neos-vasilias-132578.html?garpg=6#content_start


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2752&page=6
> 
> http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cooler-master-nepton-280l-o-neos-vasilias-132578.html?garpg=6#content_start


Thnx Red, i am going to read some more


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Was for the 220-X sorry, not 240-X (Silly Swiftech calling the 240mm rad variant a 220-X and the 280mm rad variant a 240-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/swiftech-h220x-cpu-liquid-cooling-kit-review


I've got the 220X if the 240x had been available I would've purchased it... but I'm happy with it... the only downside I can see is you really do need a second res to make the bleeding process easier


----------



## mus1mus

Oh well, let's face it. AIOs can do a good job keeping these chips tamed. But why not go full custom? (Or bespoke as Red said)

You can always expand them. You get better looks etc.

But yeah, not bragging or anything. Custom always is better. Maybe not on the performance side but yeah, moar expensive.

The reason why I am saying these is that, you can find good deals on used components like rads and stuff off the local market or here (marketplace) that seemed too good to miss out.

I started on a used 240mm. Now, seeing very good deals with used WC components that I can say a no-brainer not to get. Just got a 360 rad for 30$ by the way. And you won't find these useful unless you got some components at hand that might need them.


----------



## puts

What is different auto vs enable settings bios C1E and C&Q? Are they better use with auto or enable?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Got the AX 1200i installed and did the only thing i could think of.......Powahhh!!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> What is different auto vs enable settings bios C1E and C&Q? Are they better use with auto or enable?


Disable both of them puts.


----------



## Benjiw

Oh god what did I start?!









AIO do perform well, but I'd rather have a custom loop so I can fit more rads and a better pump, you can pick up a lot of stuff 2nd hand and if you're anything like me, you know how to save a pretty penny!

My Dual bay res and EK DCP pump combo? £30
My 240mm XSPC Rad? £27
My 120mm SR1 Black Ice? £17
My tubing? £5 for the better tubing (not sure what it is)

Where did I go wrong? My fittings cost me up to £50 and my EK block saved me cash rather than going 2nd hand because a lot of ebayers seem to think selling their block without any fittings at £30 is a brilliant idea...

My custom loop cost me roughly £200 (probably less as I don't have the receipts here) and i was able to almost hit 1.6v so in theory could possibly take my chip to the 5.3ghz mark I aimed for while given the ability to add more rads to my loop if I choose too.

If I could redo my entire loop I'd go rigid tubing (cheaper, looks better and you don't need as many fittings) which is my only regret. In the end I got what I paid for and my results show. Custom is more adaptable and looks way way way nicer BUT AIO kits do pretty well until you run out of thermal headroom then you need to go custom loop so have to rebuy and in my opinion it isn't worth it because you have spent that extra £60 in the end.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh well, let's face it. AIOs can do a good job keeping these chips tamed. But why not go full custom? (Or bespoke as Red said)
> 
> You can always expand them. You get better looks etc.
> 
> But yeah, not bragging or anything. Custom always is better. Maybe not on the performance side but yeah, moar expensive.
> 
> The reason why I am saying these is that, you can find good deals on used components like rads and stuff off the local market or here (marketplace) that seemed too good to miss out.
> 
> I started on a used 240mm. Now, seeing very good deals with used WC components that I can say a no-brainer not to get. Just got a 360 rad for 30$ by the way. And you won't find these useful unless you got some components at hand that might need them.


True, i am going for an aio cooler because i don't going to expand it. My GPU is getting cooled enough with the stock cooler so i don't see any reason why mount a water block on it. IMO i would only gain in aesthetics but that cost A LOT if i want to keep the CPU and GPU cool.

Some time ago i did wanted to go full custom loop and make notations of what components i would buy.
If i want to go full custom loop i only want to use the best you can buy otherwise IMO you can be better off with aio cooling units.

For a full custom water loop i would pay over 400 euro's that's not even included an GPU water block...
IMO that is just too much money, money performance ratio is just too low.

For half of that price you can get a nice 280mm aio unit that looks good and performs great too so IMO that is much better money performance wise.

I would like to go with CM nepton 280L and buy 4 other fans so i can run push/pull and get very good cooling for half of the price compare to custom loop.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got the AX 1200i installed and did the only thing i could think of.......Powahhh!!!


Nice score, is your CPU not a bottleneck with that immense amount of graphic power?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got the AX 1200i installed and did the only thing i could think of.......Powahhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score, is your CPU not a bottleneck with that immense amount of graphic power?
Click to expand...

In what way?

FSU is at 4k resolution and i normally game at either 5760x1080 or 2560x1440 with everything maxed right out and i'm planning on a 4k Monitor early next year


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In what way?
> 
> FSU is at 4k resolution and i normally game at either 5760x1080 or 2560x1440 with everything maxed right out and i'm planning on a 4k Monitor early next year


Well now you have an insane amount of graphical power to your disposal i would assume the CPU would be a bottleneck in games or benchmarks because its an huge amount of data that has to be calculated.

I game at 1440P as well with my 1080P Asus VG248QE thanks to DSR


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> In what way?
> 
> FSU is at 4k resolution and i normally game at either 5760x1080 or 2560x1440 with everything maxed right out and i'm planning on a 4k Monitor early next year
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you have an insane amount of graphical power to your disposal i would assume the CPU would be a bottleneck in games or benchmarks because its an huge amount of data that has to be calculated.
> 
> I game at 1440P as well with my 1080P Asus VG248QE thanks to DSR
Click to expand...

Supersampling/DSR is different to actual resolution but yeah, similar effect.

besides, just because i have the power doesn't mean it all has to be utilised, under clock them and they run nice and cool and i'm still well over 120fps in everything


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> True, i am going for an aio cooler because i don't going to expand it. My GPU is getting cooled enough with the stock cooler so i don't see any reason why mount a water block on it. IMO i would only gain in aesthetics but that cost A LOT if i want to keep the CPU and GPU cool.
> 
> Some time ago i did wanted to go full custom loop and make notations of what components i would buy.
> If i want to go full custom loop i only want to use the best you can buy otherwise IMO you can be better off with aio cooling units.
> 
> For a full custom water loop i would pay over 400 euro's that's not even included an GPU water block...
> IMO that is just too much money, money performance ratio is just too low.
> 
> For half of that price you can get a nice 280mm aio unit that looks good and performs great too so IMO that is much better money performance wise.
> 
> I would like to go with CM nepton 280L and buy 4 other fans so i can run push/pull and get very good cooling for half of the price compare to custom loop.


All I have to say is that with a custom loop you don't actually have to spend as much as that.... YES to have the top notch things that are all pretty it would, however you can still be pretty frugal on some parts and still come out with a decent custom loop. all depends.. My loop I am only about 250 USD in and it cools just fine, in fact I could add my GPUs to my loop and still be good, so you are talking another what 150 usd on top of that? iirc 400 usd is way lower than your 400 euros

its 100 usd cheaper


----------



## Benjiw

a full waterblock on a GPU helps cooling brilliantly same way water on our FX chips helps out a good deal, I would like a waterblock for my 6870 but they are incredibly rare now and don't feel confident my DCP 2.2 pump could handle it. My 6870 sits at 1GHz stable with 1.15GHz for the RAM.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score, is your CPU not a bottleneck with that immense amount of graphic power?


Urgh! Why would the CPU neck those cards?







Hurricane you should head over to this thread...
AMD High Performance Project- By Red1776


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Urgh! Why would the CPU neck those cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane you should head over to this thread...
> AMD High Performance Project- By Red1776


Welcome to the HURRICANE! where the words are as wild as the wind!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Welcome to the HURRICANE! where the words are as wild as the wind!


I didn't mind him at first but after reading that thread backing up what I always believed combined with the fact he didn't understand V-Sync, he's starting to get to me...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Welcome to the HURRICANE! where the words are as wild as the wind!

























I love it man!


----------



## Kalistoval

So I was looking into the stress test from the http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics and http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test.
Using x264-64bit as a stress test Seeing as how 4.6 should be a very common clock I decided to give it a go since I'm not a big fan of prime. Heres my result at 4.6Ghz 1.36v, 1600 11-11-11-2T 1.35v, 2200mhz NB, 2600mhz HT, Its also important to note that I left a huge movie playlist running on my second screen using al show media player to simulate a normal usage and workload. Basically trans coding and watching movies.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it man!


feel the








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I didn't mind him at first but after reading that thread backing up what I always believed combined with the fact he didn't understand V-Sync, he's starting to get to me...


where in uk r u dude


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score, is your CPU not a bottleneck with that immense amount of graphic power?
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh! Why would the CPU neck those cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane you should head over to this thread...
> AMD High Performance Project- By Red1776
Click to expand...

Said it before, I'll say it again. That is not proof of anything. That is a circle jerk.

In games like Skyrim or Starcraft 2, an 8350 will always bottleneck those cards. So will a 4790k at 6Ghz. That's just how the game is. Likewise, if you're playing Battlefield 4 at 4K using Mantle, odds are you will have a GPU bottleneck with even an 8320E at stock.

Every CPU has their limit as does every GPU. The situation determines the bottleneck just as much as the hardware, and as a result there is never a clear cut "this will not bottleneck that". The only question you should ever ask yourself is if both of those limits are higher than what you want out of your system.

Hurricane asked a question. A fairly good one honestly. In this particular scenario it may not have bottlenecked them, but in, say, 3DMark 11 Performance it most certainly would.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again. That is not proof of anything. That is a circle jerk.
> 
> In games like Skyrim or Starcraft 2, an 8350 will always bottleneck those cards. So will a 4790k at 6Ghz. That's just how the game is. Likewise, if you're playing Battlefield 4 at 4K using Mantle, odds are you will have a GPU bottleneck with even an 8320E at stock.
> 
> Every CPU has their limit as does every GPU. The situation determines the bottleneck just as much as the hardware, and as a result there is never a clear cut "this will not bottleneck that". The only question you should ever ask yourself is if both of those limits are higher than what you want out of your system.
> 
> Hurricane asked a question. A fairly good one honestly. In this particular scenario it may not have bottlenecked them, but in, say, 3DMark 11 Performance it most certainly would.


pretty much always bottlenecked by something if you are pushing things to the limit..I run lower resolutions up until this point so I don't have a real issue with bottleneck as my setup handles my needs at the current clocks and resolution...a friend of mine used to always say if you aren't bottlenecking up the settings until you do then up the clocks on the offender lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again. That is not proof of anything. That is a circle jerk.
> 
> In games like Skyrim or Starcraft 2, an 8350 will always bottleneck those cards. So will a 4790k at 6Ghz. That's just how the game is. Likewise, if you're playing Battlefield 4 at 4K using Mantle, odds are you will have a GPU bottleneck with even an 8320E at stock.
> 
> Every CPU has their limit as does every GPU. The situation determines the bottleneck just as much as the hardware, and as a result there is never a clear cut "this will not bottleneck that". The only question you should ever ask yourself is if both of those limits are higher than what you want out of your system.
> 
> Hurricane asked a question. A fairly good one honestly. In this particular scenario it may not have bottlenecked them, but in, say, 3DMark 11 Performance it most certainly would.


Getting real tired of your stuff too in all honesty... *and I'll leave it at that*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> feel the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where in uk r u dude


Near Manchester is all I wish to tell, how about yourself?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2752&page=6
> 
> http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cooler-master-nepton-280l-o-neos-vasilias-132578.html?garpg=6#content_start


Repped! I knew I had seen that review somewhere, my google-fu needs polishing


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again. That is not proof of anything. That is a circle jerk.
> 
> In games like Skyrim or Starcraft 2, an 8350 will always bottleneck those cards. So will a 4790k at 6Ghz. That's just how the game is. Likewise, if you're playing Battlefield 4 at 4K using Mantle, odds are you will have a GPU bottleneck with even an 8320E at stock.
> 
> Every CPU has their limit as does every GPU. The situation determines the bottleneck just as much as the hardware, and as a result there is never a clear cut "this will not bottleneck that". The only question you should ever ask yourself is if both of those limits are higher than what you want out of your system.
> 
> Hurricane asked a question. A fairly good one honestly. In this particular scenario it may not have bottlenecked them, but in, say, 3DMark 11 Performance it most certainly would.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting real tired of your stuff too in all honesty... *and I'll leave it at that*.
Click to expand...

Kyad is correct though, "Bottlenecking" whether it's CPU or GPU all depends on resolution, the application in question and user settings


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again. That is not proof of anything. That is a circle jerk.
> 
> In games like Skyrim or Starcraft 2, an 8350 will always bottleneck those cards. So will a 4790k at 6Ghz. That's just how the game is. Likewise, if you're playing Battlefield 4 at 4K using Mantle, odds are you will have a GPU bottleneck with even an 8320E at stock.
> 
> Every CPU has their limit as does every GPU. The situation determines the bottleneck just as much as the hardware, and as a result there is never a clear cut "this will not bottleneck that". The only question you should ever ask yourself is if both of those limits are higher than what you want out of your system.
> 
> Hurricane asked a question. A fairly good one honestly. In this particular scenario it may not have bottlenecked them, but in, say, 3DMark 11 Performance it most certainly would.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting real tired of your stuff too in all honesty... *and I'll leave it at that*.
Click to expand...


----------



## gertruude

trick or bloody treat

fed up now


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> trick or bloody treat
> 
> fed up now


C'mon Gert turn that frown upside down.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Gert turn that frown upside down.


i hate it

wife takes all kids out so im left with "trick or treat"

she bought bags of mini chocs n they all going fast


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i hate it
> 
> wife takes all kids out so im left with "trick or treat"
> 
> she bought bags of mini chocs n they all going fast


this is why you buy plenty of "treats" for yourself your are not doing it right lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i hate it
> 
> wife takes all kids out so im left with "trick or treat"
> 
> she bought bags of mini chocs n they all going fast


Looks like your going to have to add parts of your rig in the bags of treats. Chips anyone lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> this is why you buy plenty of "treats" for yourself your are not doing it right lol


aye i was going to but im on a diet lol wife would of killed me, ive already nicked some off the pile


----------



## Johan45

That starts here in a few hours Gert and I just plan on getting a bit tipsy. Helps with the pain. Makes it funny too.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*


Heh, I'm retired, and even if I wasn't I was never forum staff, and even if I was that most certainly would not be worth even a warning. A moderator might even praise them for keeping it civil.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again. That is not proof of anything. That is a circle jerk.
> 
> In games like Skyrim or Starcraft 2, an 8350 will always bottleneck those cards. So will a 4790k at 6Ghz. That's just how the game is. Likewise, if you're playing Battlefield 4 at 4K using Mantle, odds are you will have a GPU bottleneck with even an 8320E at stock.
> 
> Every CPU has their limit as does every GPU. The situation determines the bottleneck just as much as the hardware, and as a result there is never a clear cut "this will not bottleneck that". The only question you should ever ask yourself is if both of those limits are higher than what you want out of your system.
> 
> Hurricane asked a question. A fairly good one honestly. In this particular scenario it may not have bottlenecked them, but in, say, 3DMark 11 Performance it most certainly would.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting real tired of your stuff too in all honesty... *and I'll leave it at that*.
Click to expand...

Oh this should be good...

Which part exactly were you offended by? Was it;

A) Me pointing out others have mistakenly used Red's things as "proof".
B) Me saying you were wrong to point to a build that is not finished and actively has no proof.
C) Me saying that none of Red's benches are proof because they cover an extremely small usage situation and even if they didn't they still do not disprove there being a CPU bottleneck.
D) The fact I defended Hurricanes question since it had no wording to express disbelief and seemed to be an honest question.
E) Me saying that the CPU I have over two years of experience with can be bottlenecked in certain situations.
F) Me saying that it is situation dependant and what bottlenecks what relies on what you are doing with what settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i hate it
> 
> wife takes all kids out so im left with "trick or treat"
> 
> she bought bags of mini chocs n they all going fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why you buy plenty of "treats" for yourself your are not doing it right lol
Click to expand...

Na man, you buy leftover stuff from Costco or Sams Club the day after, on Nov 1st.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That starts here in a few hours Gert and I just plan on getting a bit tipsy. Helps with the pain. Makes it funny too.


good luck then lol

shame i cant drink or i would be downing JD's


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, I'm retired, and even if I wasn't I was never forum staff, and even if I was that most certainly would not be worth even a warning. A moderator might even praise them for keeping it civil.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again. That is not proof of anything. That is a circle jerk.
> 
> In games like Skyrim or Starcraft 2, an 8350 will always bottleneck those cards. So will a 4790k at 6Ghz. That's just how the game is. Likewise, if you're playing Battlefield 4 at 4K using Mantle, odds are you will have a GPU bottleneck with even an 8320E at stock.
> 
> Every CPU has their limit as does every GPU. The situation determines the bottleneck just as much as the hardware, and as a result there is never a clear cut "this will not bottleneck that". The only question you should ever ask yourself is if both of those limits are higher than what you want out of your system.
> 
> Hurricane asked a question. A fairly good one honestly. In this particular scenario it may not have bottlenecked them, but in, say, 3DMark 11 Performance it most certainly would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting real tired of your stuff too in all honesty... *and I'll leave it at that*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh this should be good...
> 
> Which part exactly were you offended by? Was it;
> 
> A) Me pointing out others have mistakenly used Red's things as "proof".
> B) Me saying you were wrong to point to a build that is not finished and actively has no proof.
> C) Me saying that none of Red's benches are proof because they cover an extremely small usage situation and even if they didn't they still do not disprove there being a CPU bottleneck.
> D) The fact I defended Hurricanes question since it had no wording to express disbelief and seemed to be an honest question.
> E) Me saying that the CPU I have over two years of experience with can be bottlenecked in certain situations.
> F) Me saying that it is situation dependant and what bottlenecks what relies on what you are doing with what settings?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i hate it
> 
> wife takes all kids out so im left with "trick or treat"
> 
> she bought bags of mini chocs n they all going fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is why you buy plenty of "treats" for yourself your are not doing it right lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na man, you buy leftover stuff from Costco or Sams Club the day after, on Nov 1st.
Click to expand...

ummm, am the 'Red' in this post?, and if so what benches are you referring to?

....Because I have said the same thing about the software being just as important and @ 1080 for example The 8350 and 3770K, 4960, etc Bottleneck at the same place.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ummm, am the 'Red' in this post?, and if so what benches are you referring to?
> 
> ....Because I have said the same thing about the software being just as important and @ 1080 for example The 8350 and 3770K, 4960, etc Bottleneck at the same place.


Nothing against you directly Red. Just people taking, for example, your Quad-7970 benches and using them to say without a doubt an 8350 will not bottleneck whatever GPU setup happens to be the topic.

Basically people just not doing some critical thinking and/or not knowing how bottlenecks work.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, I'm retired, and even if I wasn't I was never forum staff, and even if I was that most certainly would not be worth even a warning. A moderator might even praise them for keeping it civil.
> Oh this should be good...
> 
> Which part exactly were you offended by? Was it;
> 
> A) Me pointing out others have mistakenly used Red's things as "proof".
> B) Me saying you were wrong to point to a build that is not finished and actively has no proof.
> C) Me saying that none of Red's benches are proof because they cover an extremely small usage situation and even if they didn't they still do not disprove there being a CPU bottleneck.
> D) The fact I defended Hurricanes question since it had no wording to express disbelief and seemed to be an honest question.
> E) Me saying that the CPU I have over two years of experience with can be bottlenecked in certain situations.
> F) Me saying that it is situation dependant and what bottlenecks what relies on what you are doing with what settings?
> Na man, you buy leftover stuff from Costco or Sams Club the day after, on Nov 1st.


You see you have to get through the night, then when you get hit the am with hangover/munchies thats when you go buy all the candy on the 1st.. jeeze get it right will ya








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ummm, am the 'Red' in this post?, and if so what benches are you referring to?
> 
> ....Because I have said the same thing about the software being just as important and @ 1080 for example The 8350 and 3770K, 4960, etc Bottleneck at the same place.


he was referring to the build thread that got linked as there has not been any benchies in that thread yet


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ummm, am the 'Red' in this post?, and if so what benches are you referring to?
> 
> ....Because I have said the same thing about the software being just as important and @ 1080 for example The 8350 and 3770K, 4960, etc Bottleneck at the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against you directly Red. Just people taking, for example, your Quad-7970 benches and using them to say without a doubt an 8350 will not bottleneck whatever GPU setup happens to be the topic.
> 
> Basically some people just not doing some critical thinking and/or not knowing how bottlenecks work.
Click to expand...

 Oh ok, I have tried to explain bottlenecks and multiple GPU to many myself when they take a coupleinstabces and make an absolute either way. Because my point was that I have not put enough benches out there for anyone to make a decision (assuming critical thinking and corresponding vs correlating facts.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nothing against you directly Red. Just people taking, for example, your Quad-7970 benches and using them to say without a doubt an 8350 will not bottleneck whatever GPU setup happens to be the topic.
> 
> Basically people just not doing some critical thinking and/or not knowing how bottlenecks work.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Nothing against you directly Red. Just people taking, for example, your Quad-7970 benches and using them to say without a doubt an 8350 will not bottleneck whatever GPU setup happens to be the topic.
> 
> Basically people just not doing some critical thinking and/or not knowing how bottlenecks work.
Click to expand...

The worst part of that image, is that it's horrible at labeling things correctly.

Make it do a 180 and leave the text.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The worst part of that image, is that it's horrible at labeling things correctly.
> 
> Make it do a 180 and leave the text.




Is it just me or has Mega been MIA?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The worst part of that image, is that it's horrible at labeling things correctly.
> 
> Make it do a 180 and leave the text.


need one with components waiting on the other one to gth out of the way


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The worst part of that image, is that it's horrible at labeling things correctly.
> 
> Make it do a 180 and leave the text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or has Mega been MIA?
Click to expand...

Mega works about 80 hours a week I think.

On another note...if you guys would implement the proper use of the 'Red Screw', you could avoid Bottlenecks all together!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mega works about 80 hours a week I think.
> 
> On another note...if you guys would implement the proper use of the 'Red Screw', you could avoid Bottlenecks all together!


Wouldn't you need a Red Screw for each gpu?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Mega works about 80 hours a week I think.
> 
> On another note...if you guys would implement the proper use of the 'Red Screw', you could avoid Bottlenecks all together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you need a Red Screw for each gpu?
Click to expand...

A Common misconception. When CF bridges were still being used that was the case. Now that it is being handled through the PCIE Bus, only one in the position of the last GPU is required.


----------



## Kalistoval

Ha, Good point


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, I'm retired, and even if I wasn't I was never forum staff, and even if I was that most certainly would not be worth even a warning. A moderator might even praise them for keeping it civil.
> Oh this should be good...
> 
> Which part exactly were you offended by? Was it;
> 
> A) Me pointing out others have mistakenly used Red's things as "proof".
> B) Me saying you were wrong to point to a build that is not finished and actively has no proof.
> C) Me saying that none of Red's benches are proof because they cover an extremely small usage situation and even if they didn't they still do not disprove there being a CPU bottleneck.
> D) The fact I defended Hurricanes question since it had no wording to express disbelief and seemed to be an honest question.
> E) Me saying that the CPU I have over two years of experience with can be bottlenecked in certain situations.
> F) Me saying that it is situation dependant and what bottlenecks what relies on what you are doing with what settings?
> Na man, you buy leftover stuff from Costco or Sams Club the day after, on Nov 1st.


You know what bothers me about CPU bottleneck talk? I have yet to see anyone provide proof that they were unable to play a game because of the CPU. Sure they may be able to show an increase of fps at some level. It usually is in titles that already exceed 60fps avg and not game breaking. I guess i look at differently, hearing "bottleneck" i think of stuck or broken performance that stops the user from enjoying/using the product. Instead these days it's someone looking at 3rd party monitoring software and when they don't see 100% usage on a gpu/gpu's its a bottle neck. Disregarding the actual FPS, and easily getting distracted by a silly meter. Now if they are unable to get acceptable FPS and low usage then i can understand. However i feel the CPU gets blamed quickly without checking into the software thats having issues. I'm using 60fps as a meter in this instance, of course that's not including people who play on 120+hz monitors. I guess it's all about perspective of the user and not just hardware/software alone. Also skipping benching on this because thats a numbers game and anything can "bottleneck".

In my personal experience everytime i have way more GPU power than CPU i usually have a positive experience in the games. When i am dissapointed by the performance it's usually the game's poor coding/optimizations holding it back. When its the cpu holding it back, i am usually well within a playable state. I can't wait to get my 9590 back in action on a test bench with some 290's again. I have to revisit performance issues now that i've more time on another intel platform.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> You know what bothers me about CPU bottleneck talk? I have yet to see anyone provide proof that they were unable to play a game because of the CPU. Sure they may be able to show an increase of fps at some level. It usually is in titles that already exceed 60fps avg and not game breaking. I guess i look at differently, hearing "bottleneck" i think of stuck or broken performance that stops the user from enjoying/using the product. Instead these days it's someone looking at 3rd party monitoring software and when they don't see 100% usage on a gpu/gpu's its a bottle neck. Disregarding the actual FPS, and easily getting distracted by a silly meter. Now if they are unable to get acceptable FPS and low usage then i can understand. However i feel the CPU gets blamed quickly without checking into the software thats having issues. I'm using 60fps as a meter in this instance, of course that's not including people who play on 120+hz monitors. I guess it's all about perspective of the user and not just hardware/software alone. Also skipping benching on this because thats a numbers game and anything can "bottleneck".
> 
> In my personal experience every time i have way more GPU power than CPU i usually have a positive experience in the games. When i am dissapointed by the performance it's usually the game's poor coding/optimizations holding it back. When its the cpu holding it back, i am usually well within a playable state. I can't wait to get my 9590 back in action on a test bench with some 290's again. I have to revisit performance issues now that i've more time on another intel platform.


although agreeable.. I guess the biggest reason for the bottleneck debate is more about technically if GPUs are not loaded 100% unless terribad coding, then it is a CPU bottleneck.. think about a freeway where the traffic slows down to the 45-50MPH range, sure traffic flows still drivable and by all means not grid locked but it still is a bottleneck.. the examples for 100% gpu usage is more for the Most ideal conditions. However yes the 120hz monitors and such you need more out of your system. what I do also say is that the bottleneck is more a look into the future, what component will need to be replaced first.. as titles come out that are more demanding then you may just need to get a better CPU

both sides are logic, I personally build for the future with expand ability, then cost/performance so yeah I spend more on a GPU than I do on a chip but as you said it makes sense. really all of it applies, just more of what you need/want it for and what you can do with said system that you are happy with.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh ok, I have tried to explain bottlenecks and multiple GPU to many myself when they take a coupleinstabces and make an absolute either way. Because my point was that I have not put enough benches out there for anyone to make a decision (assuming critical thinking and corresponding vs correlating facts.


Which is why I linked to your thread tbh but my point hasn't really been seen.









Keep up the good work Red and nice to see you on the mend again.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Supersampling/DSR is different to actual resolution but yeah, similar effect.
> 
> besides, just because i have the power doesn't mean it all has to be utilised, under clock them and they run nice and cool and i'm still well over 120fps in everything


I see, but IMO that is a waste of money and performance..

Did you bought it just to get ridiculous high benchmark scores or are you actually going to use that power?


----------



## Benjiw

Dang! My socket hits 60°c then it throttles, been playing with volts again to see how low I can get them and such and since we had spoken about the subject recently decided to find where mine would throttle too. I've also had some thermal shut downs too lol!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Which part exactly were you offended by? Was it;
> 
> A) Me pointing out others have mistakenly used Red's things as "proof".
> B) Me saying you were wrong to point to a build that is not finished and actively has no proof.
> C) Me saying that none of Red's benches are proof because they cover an extremely small usage situation and even if they didn't they still do not disprove there being a CPU bottleneck.
> D) The fact I defended Hurricanes question since it had no wording to express disbelief and seemed to be an honest question.
> E) Me saying that the CPU I have over two years of experience with can be bottlenecked in certain situations.
> F) Me saying that it is situation dependant and what bottlenecks what relies on what you are doing with what settings?










I said...
Quote:


> *and I'll leave it at that.*


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see, but IMO that is a waste of money and performance..
> 
> Did you bought it just to get ridiculous high benchmark scores or are you actually going to use that power?


Looks like he can do both.


----------



## Johan45

OOHH now this is getting good.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OOHH now this is getting good.


im not going to respond to it, if ya referring to his remark lol

he doesnt like me cause i prove him wrong all the time and that im the only one to ask him to screenshot his wild claims

i just reported his posts as i got alot of infractions inth epast so im a


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im not going to respond to it, if ya referring to his remark lol
> 
> he doesnt like me cause i prove him wrong all the time and that im the only one to ask him to screenshot his wild claims
> 
> i just reported his posts as i got alot of infractions inth epast so im a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't put words in my mouth dude, i did never say i did not like you and as a matter a fact, i never dislike people just because their opinion because its your/theirs and that's the big difference between us









The second is that when i post some proof or some good benchmarks you never comment but only when you have something negative to say about me, that says more about you than about me to be honest.

I am not mad or dislike you, i just do not approve what you say or implying witch isn't true at all and based on your own thinking witch is wrong.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said...
> 
> 
> 
> you have some nuts on you man coming in this thread as a noob and start bashing with no valid claims that back you up..
> 
> The only thing you do is quoting people's post's and reviews without thinking for yourself and crawling in gertruudes ass witch is you're right but leave me out of it will ya
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OOHH now this is getting good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not going to respond to it, if ya referring to his remark lol
> 
> he doesnt like me cause i prove him wrong all the time and that im the only one to ask him to screenshot his wild claims
> 
> i just reported his posts as i got alot of infractions inth epast so im a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Actually I was commenting on this one.


----------



## Mike The Owl

I take the Missus out for one night and I come home to this! I knew I should of got you boys a baby sitter!


----------



## Benjiw

Who am I bashing? The answer is no one, also why do I have big balls? What exactly am I doing? I'm a bit confused tbh.

Anyway I'm also confused as to why my system keeps rebooting, it isn't a BSoD and I thought it was thermal but seems to be intermittent, I'm going to test with OCCT to see what my PSU is doing.


----------



## Fari

Hi all, i'm the new guy on the block and i've already some questions about my 8 months old 8320 for you:

1- Right now i'm using Coretemp, OCCT and HWMonitor to see if my temps are ok (tons of tabs open, <10% CPU usage)...
1.1- Coretemp says 28-30 Cº
1.2- OCCT says 44-46 Cº
1.3- HWMonitor says 27-28 Cº

Wich is the more reliable? I think 45 Cº it's a little bit high when idle...

2- I'm on a GA-970A-UD3P trying to undervolt, fow now i've been using 1 hour of OCCT Linpack with AVX (turbo off, cool'n'quiet off, APM off) to test stability and temps, my best mark so far is 1.224V @ 3.8 GHz, temps were good.
2.1- Can I turn on C'n'Q, APM and Turbo again? just C'n'Q and APM maybe?
2.2- So far, i just tuned down the voltage (-0.150V i think) and increased the multiplier till 3.8GHz, should I touch the NB or RAM settings?
2.3- Should I use another software (Prime95?) to test stability and temps or OCCT is good enough?

I think it's all by now, i'll keep trying to lower the CPU voltages a little bit more, in fact my first test was 1.188V @3.6GHz and passed 1 hour of OCCT pretty smoothly...

Thanks for all, cya!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Supersampling/DSR is different to actual resolution but yeah, similar effect.
> 
> besides, just because i have the power doesn't mean it all has to be utilised, under clock them and they run nice and cool and i'm still well over 120fps in everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, but IMO that is a waste of money and performance..
> 
> Did you bought it just to get ridiculous high benchmark scores or are you actually going to use that power?
Click to expand...

And now you have no idea again.

I didn't buy the 295x2, it was a gift.

Therefore this upgrade has cost me pretty much nothing apart from some time and energy, but back to the point....

Even if i only use 75% on each card that's still more power than 2 cards by themselves, I actually have another R9 290 here i can use for Quad testing as well if i wanted to but for now i'm happy with Tri and no-one expressed any interest in me doing it anyways.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fari*
> 
> Hi all, i'm the new guy on the block and i've already some questions about my 8 months old 8320 for you:
> 
> 1- Right now i'm using Coretemp, OCCT and HWMonitor to see if my temps are ok (tons of tabs open, <10% CPU usage)...
> 1.1- Coretemp says 28-30 Cº
> 1.2- OCCT says 44-46 Cº
> 1.3- HWMonitor says 27-28 Cº
> 
> Wich is the more reliable? I think 45 Cº it's a little bit high when idle...
> 
> 2- I'm on a GA-970A-UD3P trying to undervolt, fow now i've been using 1 hour of OCCT Linpack with AVX (turbo off, cool'n'quiet off, APM off) to test stability and temps, my best mark so far is 1.224V @ 3.8 GHz, temps were good.
> 2.1- Can I turn on C'n'Q, APM and Turbo again? just C'n'Q and APM maybe?
> 2.2- So far, i just tuned down the voltage (-0.150V i think) and increased the multiplier till 3.8GHz, should I touch the NB or RAM settings?
> 2.3- Should I use another software (Prime95?) to test stability and temps or OCCT is good enough?
> 
> I think it's all by now, i'll keep trying to lower the CPU voltages a little bit more, in fact my first test was 1.188V @3.6GHz and passed 1 hour of OCCT pretty smoothly...
> 
> Thanks for all, cya!


I'd use HWiNFO64 over the other programs (www.hwinfo.com/download.php)

I'd try Cool and Quiet again and see how you go, you can have Turbo on if you wish

Not sure what Ram you are running mate, Put your Rig in your Sig so we can see a bit better (My Sig)









I'd use IBT AVX located on the First Post of this Thread


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And now you have no idea again.
> 
> I didn't buy the 295x2, it was a gift.
> 
> Therefore this upgrade has cost me pretty much nothing apart from some time and energy, but back to the point....
> 
> Even if i only use 75% on each card that's still more power than 2 cards by themselves, I actually have another R9 290 here i can use for Quad testing as well if i wanted to but for now i'm happy with Tri and no-one expressed any interest in me doing it anyways.


Who said no one?.

Do eeeet


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And now you have no idea again.
> 
> I didn't buy the 295x2, it was a gift.
> 
> Therefore this upgrade has cost me pretty much nothing apart from some time and energy, but back to the point....
> 
> Even if i only use 75% on each card that's still more power than 2 cards by themselves, I actually have another R9 290 here i can use for Quad testing as well if i wanted to but for now i'm happy with Tri and no-one expressed any interest in me doing it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said no one?.
> 
> Do eeeet
Click to expand...

Hehe, gimme some time, I only got Tri running last night and with my board all 3 cards would be sandwiched together for Quad so i need to make sure i've got some good airflow going on









That and i've still got to get the CPU under water but i'm waiting on a new Mobo for that


----------



## newraze

I'm trying to overclock my amd fx 8350 to 5GHz and I just bought a rosewill arc m450 450w psu which now doesn't have enough power. What's not listed in my rig specs is my 8 fans I'm also powering. 1 of my fans is a 200mm fan, another is a 230mm led fan, another fan is a 140mm fan, another 2 of my fans are 120mm high performance fans, and the other 3 are regular 120mm fans. What would be a good psu to do that for $100 or less?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my amd fx 8350 to 5GHz and I just bought a rosewill arc m450 450w psu which now doesn't have enough power. What's not listed in my rig specs is my 8 fans I'm also powering. 1 of my fans is a 200mm fan, another is a 230mm led fan, another fan is a 140mm fan, another 2 of my fans are 120mm high performance fans, and the other 3 are regular 120mm fans. What would be a good psu to do that for $100 or less?


I'm pretty sure you're a troll after the last thread you had going, you asked the same question too and was given loads of advice but you turned it all down and refused to listen.


----------



## newraze

I actually followed the instructions they gave me that's how I found out 1 of the psu's they suggested didn't have enough power for me to oc to 5.0. I reset back to default then set my llc to what was suggested. Then set my voltage to what was suggested. Then ran IBT then every time IBT said I wasn't stable I added 1v at a time and when IBT said I was stable I upped the multi by .5 till I got to 5GHz which is when I noticed 1 of the psu they suggested didn't have enough power for me to oc to 5GHz. All my temps are good as well. I'm currently stable at 4.8GHz. They suggested I buy the rosewill arc m450 which is what I bought but it doesn't have enough power for me to get to 5GHz so I'm asking for a psu recommendation that will let me get to 5GHz. At the time they were suggesting psu's I only wanted to get to 4.8 but now that I saw I could get to 5GHz with my temps being good if only I had the psu for that, I actually now want to get to 5GHz. 5GHz is the last barrier I have yet to pass I can do a stable 4.9 oc on my current psu. My current psu is the rosewill arc m450 450w psu.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> So i managed get working 8-8-8-24 but i dont know stabilty yet and i later do that before that i want sleep
> but it was aida64 bench stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really good now try at 1t
> 
> here is 2500 for comparison
Click to expand...

Eh....close enough



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my amd fx 8350 to 5GHz and I just bought a rosewill arc m450 450w psu which now doesn't have enough power. What's not listed in my rig specs is my 8 fans I'm also powering. 1 of my fans is a 200mm fan, another is a 230mm led fan, another fan is a 140mm fan, another 2 of my fans are 120mm high performance fans, and the other 3 are regular 120mm fans. What would be a good psu to do that for $100 or less?


XFX Core Edition 550w will get you there pretty easy.

I'd rather something a bit beefier though in case you want to add another GPU later on.


----------



## Fari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd use HWiNFO64 over the other programs (www.hwinfo.com/download.php)
> 
> I'd try Cool and Quiet again and see how you go, you can have Turbo on if you wish
> 
> Not sure what Ram you are running mate, Put your Rig in your Sig so we can see a bit better (My Sig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd use IBT AVX located on the First Post of this Thread


Ty for the tips, my sig is updated now.

I had installed HWiNFO and says too that i'm at 26-28 ºC at idle, so OCCT seems to be pretty wrong. (when i started the software for the first time a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EEXCEPTION BSOD popped...weird, now is working flawless.

I installed too one of the two W7 hotfixes from the First Post, would be good if i install the v3 one? (seems to be a hotfix to unpark cores).

Gonna test with AVX, let's see how is this undervolt doing.

Thanks again


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And now you have no idea again.
> 
> I didn't buy the 295x2, it was a gift.
> 
> Therefore this upgrade has cost me pretty much nothing apart from some time and energy, but back to the point....
> 
> Even if i only use 75% on each card that's still more power than 2 cards by themselves, *I actually have another R9 290 here i can use for Quad testing as well if i wanted to but for now i'm happy with Tri and no-one expressed any interest in me doing it anyways.*


Is that a hint? Go for quadfire and lets see some ridiculous high scores









lol no idea on what dude? pls stop saying that i have no idea because you don't understand what i mean.

I must say, nice gift









I see, so no shortage on graphical power with you


----------



## Fari

So far, so good, 1.164V (BIOS numbers, not CPU-Z or HWiNFO) @3.5GHz, IBT passed with 40.8ºC max
Pretty good temps imho, i'll keep updating this post.

EDIT @3.6GHz

Looks like 3.6 could be too much with that voltage


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my amd fx 8350 to 5GHz and I just bought a rosewill arc m450 450w psu which now doesn't have enough power. What's not listed in my rig specs is my 8 fans I'm also powering. 1 of my fans is a 200mm fan, another is a 230mm led fan, another fan is a 140mm fan, another 2 of my fans are 120mm high performance fans, and the other 3 are regular 120mm fans. What would be a good psu to do that for $100 or less?


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=383

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=+CoolerMaster+VSM+750W&N=-1&isNodeId=1



just an idea. leaves you headroom for upgrade and heavy OC'ing with what you have now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=380


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And now you have no idea again.
> 
> I didn't buy the 295x2, it was a gift.
> 
> Therefore this upgrade has cost me pretty much nothing apart from some time and energy, but back to the point....
> 
> Even if i only use 75% on each card that's still more power than 2 cards by themselves, *I actually have another R9 290 here i can use for Quad testing as well if i wanted to but for now i'm happy with Tri and no-one expressed any interest in me doing it anyways.*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a hint? Go for quadfire and lets see some ridiculous high scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no idea on what dude? pls stop saying that i have no idea because you don't understand what i mean.
> 
> I must say, nice gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so no shortage on graphical power with you
Click to expand...

Quad can wait for a little bit atm.

As for the no idea part......
Quote:


> I see, but IMO that is a waste of money and performance..


I said you have no idea because you don't have a clue what i do with my rig, what games i play, whether i fold or mine with it or anything for that matter.

You are making assumptions about others hardware choices without even understanding the reasons behind those choices.

And yes, it was a nice gift and quite unexpected, my 290's will be going into my Wife's rig (again, you had no idea of that)


----------



## emsj86

How does the fx 8350 compare to an i7 4790k for say battlefield 4 will there be a big difference


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my amd fx 8350 to 5GHz and I just bought a rosewill arc m450 450w psu which now doesn't have enough power. What's not listed in my rig specs is my 8 fans I'm also powering. 1 of my fans is a 200mm fan, another is a 230mm led fan, another fan is a 140mm fan, another 2 of my fans are 120mm high performance fans, and the other 3 are regular 120mm fans. What would be a good psu to do that for $100 or less?


I have a rosewill capstone 650 that will run 5.0 and everything else no issue however you must know 5.0 still isn't guaranteed even with good cooling


----------



## Gereti

Be away 1 day and see 99 post's...well it's time to skip 9 page's...
Computer made BSOD becose atimgr, so it was time to visit bios, and tight some memory latency

10-12-12-34 was what i put there, so i lovered those from 11-13-13-35, so 10-12-12-34


----------



## Fari

Ok, i finally got some results here!
I'll post the minimum voltage (BIOS voltage) that passed Intel Burn Test for each 0.1 GHz from 3.5 to 4.0
Between brackets, the BIOS setting in my GA-970A-UD3P

3.5GHz 1.164V (-0.150) Max temp 40.8 ºC


3.6GHz 1.188V (-0.125) Max temp 42.3 ºC


3.7GHz 1.200V (-0.100) Max temp 42.0 ºC


3.8GHz 1.248V (-0.050) Max temp 46.3 ºC


3.9GHz 1.296V (+0.000) Max temp 48.4 ºC


4.0GHz 1.320V (+0.025) Max temp 49.9 ºC


I hope that this post will be useful, those voltages were the best i could get just tweaking the core voltage and CPU multiplier.
Any tips/suggestions?

I'm thinking about follow Undervolter's tutorial to edit the P-States, but for now i'm very satisfied, 23 ºC idle looks fantastic.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Have tried to tighten my RAM timing , at moment I have 2133 (10-11-10-28 CR1) at 1.7 volts if I go for lower timing it wont boot.



Any ideas chaps.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Have tried to tighten my RAM timing , at moment I have 2133 (10-11-10-28 CR1) at 1.7 volts if I go for lower timing it wont boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas chaps.


have u tried cl9 at higher volts?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have u tried cl9 at higher volts?


No I thought 1.7 v was advised as the most, what do u reccomend


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd use HWiNFO64 over the other programs (www.hwinfo.com/download.php)
> 
> I'd try Cool and Quiet again and see how you go, you can have Turbo on if you wish
> 
> Not sure what Ram you are running mate, Put your Rig in your Sig so we can see a bit better (My Sig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd use IBT AVX located on the First Post of this Thread


Question, Cpuz is giving me 1.32v, Hwinfo64 and AOD are giving me 1.262v @ 4.6ghz which to trust?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No I thought 1.7 v was advised as the most, what do u reccomend


most ive personally done is 1.75 without ill effects

u can try cl9 and leave everything else on auto for now

bump up your volts to 1.725 and see what happens, i think i raised vddc a bit too, so u can try as well


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd use HWiNFO64 over the other programs (www.hwinfo.com/download.php)
> 
> I'd try Cool and Quiet again and see how you go, you can have Turbo on if you wish
> 
> Not sure what Ram you are running mate, Put your Rig in your Sig so we can see a bit better (My Sig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd use IBT AVX located on the First Post of this Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, Cpuz is giving me 1.32v, Hwinfo64 and AOD are giving me 1.262v @ 4.6ghz which to trust?
Click to expand...

I'd be trusting HWiNFO64 and AOD for it, CPU-Z doesn't always read the voltage right

I'm at 1.524v in CPU-Z and 1.538v in HWiNFO64, now since i set 1.52v and LLC to Ultra High in BIOS i'm more inclined to trust HWiNFO seeing as Ultra High LLC always kicks the voltage up a little bit over what you set it at.

That said.....software voltage readings are never 100% reliable anyway.

You still need to update your sig btw


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'd be trusting HWiNFO64 and AOD for it, CPU-Z doesn't always read the voltage right
> 
> I'm at 1.524v in CPU-Z and 1.538v in HWiNFO64, now since i set 1.52v and LLC to Ultra High in BIOS i'm more inclined to trust HWiNFO seeing as Ultra High LLC always kicks the voltage up a little bit over what you set it at.
> 
> That said.....software voltage readings are never 100% reliable anyway.
> 
> You still need to update your sig btw


Thx Oh, I must have deleted my current rig by mistake
+rep


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> most ive personally done is 1.75 without ill effects
> 
> u can try cl9 and leave everything else on auto for now
> 
> bump up your volts to 1.725 and see what happens, i think i raised vddc a bit too, so u can try as well


Set CL9 and auto and got



So lowered to


Had to set voltage to 1.75, do you think that will be alright and what settings do you advise instead of 9-11-11-28 cr1.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Set CL9 and auto and got
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lowered to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to set voltage to 1.75, do you think that will be alright and what settings do you advise instead of 9-11-11-28 cr1.


i doubt ull get lower than that......stock is 1866 @9-11-9

are u sure u cant get the volts down abit im sure i didnt go over 1.725 for 2133


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i doubt ull get lower than that......stock is 1866 @9-11-9
> 
> are u sure u cant get the volts down abit im sure i didnt go over 1.725 for 2133


Nope, 1.75 or crashes at 1.725, I might lower to 1866 and see what happens.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Nope, 1.75 or crashes at 1.725, I might lower to 1866 and see what happens.


did u try raising vddc inbios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Nope, 1.75 or crashes at 1.725, I might lower to 1866 and see what happens.


ill check old profiles in bios after leeds finish playing give me 30 mins


----------



## Fari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fari*
> 
> Ok, i finally got some results here!
> I'll post the minimum voltage (BIOS voltage) that passed Intel Burn Test for each 0.1 GHz from 3.5 to 4.0
> Between brackets, the BIOS setting in my GA-970A-UD3P
> 
> 3.5GHz 1.164V (-0.150) Max temp 40.8 ºC
> 
> 3.6GHz 1.188V (-0.125) Max temp 42.3 ºC
> 
> 3.7GHz 1.200V (-0.100) Max temp 42.0 ºC
> 
> 3.8GHz 1.248V (-0.050) Max temp 46.3 ºC
> 
> 3.9GHz 1.296V (+0.000) Max temp 48.4 ºC
> 
> 4.0GHz 1.320V (+0.025) Max temp 49.9 ºC
> 
> I hope that this post will be useful, those voltages were the best i could get just tweaking the core voltage and CPU multiplier.
> Any tips/suggestions?


I am seeing some folks that have lower voltages than me, especially 3.8+
Is there any possibility that my system could be stable without passing the Intel Burn Test? I just got jealous....
And I also think that 1.320V @4.0GHz is a little bit high, don't you?

EDIT: One more question, wich Prime95 mode should I use to test stability? Small, Blend?


----------



## Mike The Owl

What do you guys recommend for an everyday overclock, something simple that won't burn to much electic and will be comfortable for gaming, say 4.6 what do you think, the reason is when gaming I don't see much gain at 5.0 or 5.1 (tomb raider or bioshock), I set my overclocks into the saberkittys bios and boot into whichever overclock I need. Any advise would be welcome.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for an everyday overclock, something simple that won't burn to much electic and will be comfortable for gaming, say 4.6 what do you think, the reason is when gaming I don't see much gain at 5.0 or 5.1 (tomb raider or bioshock), I set my overclocks into the saberkittys bios and boot into whichever overclock I need. Any advise would be welcome.


Anywhere between 4.6-5.0 is a nice daily clock

I ran 4.8 on my 8350 and 4.9 on my 9590 for daily clocks and it serves me well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for an everyday overclock, something simple that won't burn to much electic and will be comfortable for gaming, say 4.6 what do you think, the reason is when gaming I don't see much gain at 5.0 or 5.1 (tomb raider or bioshock), I set my overclocks into the saberkittys bios and boot into whichever overclock I need. Any advise would be welcome.


i use [email protected] for everyday usage, i only go 5ghz+ for benchmarks

my old profiles been deleted so cant help with ram anymore...although i dont understand why 2133 takes all those volts


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Anywhere between 4.6-5.0 is a nice daily clock
> 
> I ran 4.8 on my 8350 and 4.9 on my 9590 for daily clocks and it serves me well


I second 4.8 the difference from 4.6 to 4.8 feels significant in instances that caused fps drops before but no longer does... anything single core will thank you for the extra Mhz lol.... might be an fx mind trick but every game I play feels smoother fps at 4.8 vs 4.6


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> How does the fx 8350 compare to an i7 4790k for say battlefield 4 will there be a big difference


I don't have the comparisons for the 4790k in this spreadsheet , but this might be helpful. If you don't have excel on your rig I might be able to convert it to Open office or take a screen shot.

fixed.xlsx 13k .xlsx file


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Set CL9 and auto and got
> 
> Had to set voltage to 1.75, do you think that will be alright and what settings do you advise instead of 9-11-11-28 cr1.


just found this old screenshot with your ram, itwas set to 1.75v


----------



## Mike The Owl

Well I'll set up 4.8 and see how I go gaming wise. Currently getting 55 cps in tomb raider 2013 so if it stays around 50 fps I'll be happy.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well I'll set up 4.8 and see how I go gaming wise. Currently getting 55 cps in tomb raider 2013 so if it stays around 50 fps I'll be happy.


it should if I remember right tr is gpu dependent


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well I'll set up 4.8 and see how I go gaming wise. Currently getting 55 cps in tomb raider 2013 so if it stays around 50 fps I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> it should if I remember right tr is gpu dependent
Click to expand...

Yeah, Tomb Raider is very GPU dependant.


----------



## Benjiw

Thinking of putting my clock speeds down too, I'm at my thermal limit with my current set up. I don't feel comfortable keeping it so hot while I can't accurately keep tabs of the temps.


----------



## Kalistoval

So shin-etsu g751 or antec formula 7, its at frys I have a gift card and I have a fever and need something. No im not going to water cool my for head with this stuff hahaha. Frys is like % mins away from me.


----------



## Benjiw

This is how badly my temps fluctuate....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> This is how badly my temps fluctuate....


I'm failing to see an issue there


----------



## Benjiw

That is at idle and under load it still isn't accurate. Sometimes I think I'm safe temp wise but then my PC will reboot during a stress test due to heat. I thought it was my PSU originally but after some testing with OCCT the power stays nice and constant. I was playing CSGO before and apparently my CPU hit 80c?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> That is at idle and under load it still isn't accurate. Sometimes I think I'm safe temp wise but then my PC will reboot during a stress test due to heat. I thought it was my PSU originally but after some testing with OCCT the power stays nice and constant. I was playing CSGO before and apparently my CPU hit 80c?


What does HWiNFO64 say about your temps?

Idle temps cannot be trusted with these CPU's it's only under load that you can.

What voltage do you have for that clock and do you have any airflow over the vrms/socket?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> That is at idle and under load it still isn't accurate. Sometimes I think I'm safe temp wise but then my PC will reboot during a stress test due to heat. I thought it was my PSU originally but after some testing with OCCT the power stays nice and constant. I was playing CSGO before and apparently my CPU hit 80c?


is that just with core temp, or do u get same results in hwinfo64


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What does HWiNFO64 say about your temps?
> 
> Idle temps cannot be trusted with these CPU's it's only under load that you can.
> 
> What voltage do you have for that clock and do you have any airflow over the vrms/socket?


Yep put a fan on the back of my socket and 2 on the VRM, 1.572v under load but 1.548v idle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is that just with core temp, or do u get same results in hwinfo64


HWinfo can't be used while gaming for me, it seems to make me lag slightly and makes games like CSGO unplayable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for an everyday overclock, something simple that won't burn to much electic and will be comfortable for gaming, say 4.6 what do you think, the reason is when gaming I don't see much gain at 5.0 or 5.1 (tomb raider or bioshock), I set my overclocks into the saberkittys bios and boot into whichever overclock I need. Any advise would be welcome.


If you know your stock CPU and CPU_NB vid you can set offseta in bios for voltages, enable all the green stuff and C&Q. Then when you're surfing and what not the PC run at 1.4G with less than 1v and will ramp up under load to 5.0G or whatever your settings are. That way you're not running at full voltage continuously.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What does HWiNFO64 say about your temps?
> 
> Idle temps cannot be trusted with these CPU's it's only under load that you can.
> 
> What voltage do you have for that clock and do you have any airflow over the vrms/socket?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep put a fan on the back of my socket and 2 on the VRM, 1.572v under load but 1.548v idle.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is that just with core temp, or do u get same results in hwinfo64
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HWinfo can't be used while gaming for me, it seems to make me lag slightly and makes games like CSGO unplayable.
Click to expand...

you shouldn't hit that high a temp while gaming with that voltage, cooling is enough to keep it down

As for HWiNFO, doesn't it cause issues on the Saberkitty boards when monitoring the EC sensor or something like that?

Might try and run it but disable the monitoring of it and see how you go.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> you shouldn't hit that high a temp while gaming with that voltage, cooling is enough to keep it down
> 
> As for HWiNFO, doesn't it cause issues on the Saberkitty boards when monitoring the EC sensor or something like that?
> 
> Might try and run it but disable the monitoring of it and see how you go.


Yea I believe so, it has an effect on how quick my stability tests are and the results.


----------



## qlekaj

I love this...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gereti

Hmm...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yep put a fan on the back of my socket and 2 on the VRM, 1.572v under load but 1.548v idle.
> HWinfo can't be used while gaming for me, it seems to make me lag slightly and makes games like CSGO unplayable.


disable ec sensors.... will help a lot


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> disable ec sensors.... will help a lot


For general use or just gaming?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> For general use or just gaming?


whenever using hwinfo64 unless you need to monitor the few extra temps it provides as in troubleshooting a problem...a lot of people have the same issue with them. Some have said removing or never installing ai suite fixed the issue for them it did not work for me and quite a few others... disabling ec sensors when monitoring removes the horrible performance hit... a few of my games would hit 20 fps and worse turned off ec and 120 all day long


----------



## Benjiw

I'm sure i've asked before but MEGA MAN isn't here, what do people have their HT Link and NB set at speed and voltage wise?

Also I'd like to ask about waterloops, my loop is fine at idle but as soon as I start stress testing my coolant heats right up to the point where I can feel it's warm through the plexi face on my dual bay res, I have a 240 and a 120 rad and my pump is a weak DCP 2.2 from EK. I only get shut downs during stress testing after about 6 tests or so, by this point my coolant is very warm then that's when the shut downs happen. Am I right in thinking another 240 rad and a better pump would be the best course of action?


----------



## gertruude

i have mine set

HT 2600(stock)
NB 2600
CPU_NB 1.35


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> I love this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's just a bug. If it was throttling you would drop to 1.4GHz.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That's just a bug. If it was throttling you would drop to 1.4GHz.


Yeah... Just updated the app now, and its working fine...

Any news on your rig? been busy this past few months... not updated with the news anymore...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i have mine set
> 
> HT 2600(stock)
> NB 2600
> CPU_NB 1.35


I kept on having crashes and thought it was my HT link at 2.8ghz and my NB at 2.6 but it was neither, I forgot my CPU load percentage thing doo dad was set at 120% not 130% and was causing the crashes I think.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm sure i've asked before but MEGA MAN isn't here, what do people have their HT Link and NB set at speed and voltage wise?
> 
> Also I'd like to ask about waterloops, my loop is fine at idle but as soon as I start stress testing my coolant heats right up to the point where I can feel it's warm through the plexi face on my dual bay res, I have a 240 and a 120 rad and my pump is a weak DCP 2.2 from EK. I only get shut downs during stress testing after about 6 tests or so, by this point my coolant is very warm then that's when the shut downs happen. Am I right in thinking another 240 rad and a better pump would be the best course of action?


if you are reaching 80C in a game and spiking enough to cause a thermal shutdown there's an issue there... blockage... air bubble....something is amiss


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if you are reaching 80C in a game and spiking enough to cause a thermal shutdown there's an issue there... blockage... air bubble....something is amiss


I'm just as confused as I was when I first started doing all this overclocking stuff, but the 80c is due to just false data, i'm doing some folding right now and my temp sits at 65-67c under load however that isn't 100% load and my coolant still isn't as hot as it was when it was shutting down during stress tests.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if you are reaching 80C in a game and spiking enough to cause a thermal shutdown there's an issue there... blockage... air bubble....something is amiss
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just as confused as I was when I first started doing all this overclocking stuff, but the 80c is due to just false data, i'm doing some folding right now and my temp sits at 65-67c under load however that isn't 100% load and my coolant still isn't as hot as it was when it was shutting down during stress tests.
Click to expand...

[email protected] is a lighter load compared to something like P95 or IBT. Don't forget if you're gaming you have a card dumping hot air into your case as well. So it might be choking on the heat.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> [email protected] is a lighter load compared to something like P95 or IBT. Don't forget if you're gaming you have a card dumping hot air into your case as well. So it might be choking on the heat.


The card is a reference one so dumps most of it outside the case, and yep it only uses 90% of my CPU max, I'm at my thermal limit I think, until I upgrade my loop with better fans on the rads, another 240 and a better pump I can't really push it anymore I think.

Is that correct? If my rads and fans can't dissipate the heat well enough, wouldn't that cause my coolant and cpu to heat up? Or am I not understanding thermal dynamics correctly lol.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The card is a reference one so dumps most of it outside the case, and yep it only uses 90% of my CPU max, I'm at my thermal limit I think, until I upgrade my loop with better fans on the rads, another 240 and a better pump I can't really push it anymore I think.
> 
> Is that correct? If my rads and fans can't dissipate the heat well enough, wouldn't that cause my coolant and cpu to heat up? Or am I not understanding thermal dynamics correctly lol.


thats a generalized version yeah... i would make sure you dont have plasticizer or anything that was lodged in a rad in cpu blocks though just to make sure its not something simple... you ran it for awhile with no problems yeah? i found something black in my cpu block after just one week of running it i think it was paint from the inside of the rad that flushing didnt get... need to take it apart again... i seen some white plasticizer looking particles floating through a few weeks ago probably from the second hand rad i bought.... boiling water will be the item of the day when its gets torn down again to make sure its clean...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> thats a generalized version yeah... i would make sure you dont have plasticizer or anything that was lodged in a rad in cpu blocks though just to make sure its not something simple... you ran it for awhile with no problems yeah? i found something black in my cpu block after just one week of running it i think it was paint from the inside of the rad that flushing didnt get... need to take it apart again... i seen some white plasticizer looking particles floating through a few weeks ago probably from the second hand rad i bought.... boiling water will be the item of the day when its gets torn down again to make sure its clean...


True, I wasn't pushing up to 1.58+v though which is causing my pc to become my room heater.







My 5ghz needs more volts to make it stable I keep getting screen freezing but it isn't as frequent now, I thought it had something to do with my NB and HT Link over clocks but I turned them and the RAM right down and it still did it, so I upped the VCORE a little bit and it handles things a lot better now.

I will order up some distilled water and Re-flush everything again, I might ditch the tubing and get some of that lovely rigid stuff if it turns out to be a problem with the tubing. Some of my MasterKleer tubing has gone a bit green but that happened when I first installed the tubing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

@hurricane28
@mus1mus

Here's some Quad action for ya:





Did i do good?


----------



## buttface420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here's some Quad action for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do good?


my God those gpu's. too much awesome at one time. does that 9590 bottle neck those? i wish to have one of them lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here's some Quad action for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do good?


I knew you wouldn't let us down









Those scores are ridiculous man, congrats









I wonder how it performs in gaming i mean, how well does it scale in games?


----------



## Red1776

Just an update on the Holodeck XI.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here's some Quad action for ya:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my God those gpu's. too much awesome at one time. does that 9590 bottle neck those? i wish to have one of them lol
Click to expand...

Depends on the Resolution and application mainly, Sniper Elite III for example doesn't have a Triple or Quad GPU profile yet so it runs like a mess on them but the 295x2 by itslef is smooth as butter.

I only run the 295x2 by itself daily since i'm at 1440p but am looking to go to 4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here's some Quad action for ya:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you wouldn't let us down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those scores are ridiculous man, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how it performs in gaming i mean, how well does it scale in games?
Click to expand...

Thanks Hurri, I'm actually limited by my PSU atm, i might try a bit higher next week sometime and see if i can crack 8.8k

As for gaming?

Well for me personally it's pointless going over two GPU's, in the games that have the Tri/Quad profiles these scale pretty well but in the ones that don't it's a mess, I'm not a fan of eyefinity and until i go to 4k i'm happy with the 295x2 and my wife can have these 290's

To be fair i've only been running Tri since yesterday and Quad since today so i may need some more practice with it









I really can't wait to see Red's score in this, He should wipe the floor with me


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> thats a generalized version yeah... i would make sure you dont have plasticizer or anything that was lodged in a rad in cpu blocks though just to make sure its not something simple... you ran it for awhile with no problems yeah? i found something black in my cpu block after just one week of running it i think it was paint from the inside of the rad that flushing didnt get... need to take it apart again... i seen some white plasticizer looking particles floating through a few weeks ago probably from the second hand rad i bought.... boiling water will be the item of the day when its gets torn down again to make sure its clean...
> 
> 
> 
> True, I wasn't pushing up to 1.58+v though which is causing my pc to become my room heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5ghz needs more volts to make it stable I keep getting screen freezing but it isn't as frequent now, I thought it had something to do with my NB and HT Link over clocks but I turned them and the RAM right down and it still did it, so I upped the VCORE a little bit and it handles things a lot better now.
> 
> I will order up some distilled water and Re-flush everything again, I might ditch the tubing and get some of that lovely rigid stuff if it turns out to be a problem with the tubing. Some of my MasterKleer tubing has gone a bit green but that happened when I first installed the tubing.
Click to expand...

Masterkleer? What tubing is that can't say I have heard of it? Maybe that is causing a problem I have Primochill Primoflex advance LRT and it is good stuff. Been running it for four or five months. And I have had no plasticizer issues. Tubes are still crystal clear. Vs my old XSPC tubing I was using. It went cloudy within the first two months. So maybe it's the tubing? Leeching and blocking up your blocks?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Depends on the Resolution and application mainly, Sniper Elite III for example doesn't have a Triple or Quad GPU profile yet so it runs like a mess on them but the 295x2 by itslef is smooth as butter.
> 
> I only run the 295x2 by itself daily since i'm at 1440p but am looking to go to 4k
> Thanks Hurri, I'm actually limited by my PSU atm, i might try a bit higher next week sometime and see if i can crack 8.8k
> 
> As for gaming?
> 
> Well for me personally it's pointless going over two GPU's, in the games that have the Tri/Quad profiles these scale pretty well but in the ones that don't it's a mess, I'm not a fan of eyefinity and until i go to 4k i'm happy with the 295x2 and my wife can have these 290's
> 
> To be fair i've only been running Tri since yesterday and Quad since today so i may need some more practice with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't wait to see Red's score in this, He should wipe the floor with me


How many watts are you pulling from the wall? I have an watt meter between the wall and my PC so i can always see how much watt i am pulling.

The max i seen was almost 600 with everything overclocked to the max.

Yeah i hear you on the multiple GPU's, never had SLI/crossfire. I bet it can be a pain to overclock all of them. Personally i am not in to the multi GPU config, but it can put out some nice scores tho.

I am happy with my 970, i can play any game i want at max and even with DSR set to 1440p.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks Hurri, I'm actually limited by my PSU atm, i might try a bit higher next week sometime and see if i can crack 8.8k
> 
> As for gaming?
> 
> Well for me personally it's pointless going over two GPU's, in the games that have the Tri/Quad profiles these scale pretty well but in the ones that don't it's a mess, I'm not a fan of eyefinity and until i go to 4k i'm happy with the 295x2 and my wife can have these 290's
> 
> To be fair i've only been running Tri since yesterday and Quad since today so i may need some more practice with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't wait to see Red's score in this, He should wipe the floor with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many watts are you pulling from the wall? I have an watt meter between the wall and my PC so i can always see how much watt i am pulling.
> 
> The max i seen was almost 600 with everything overclocked to the max.
> 
> Yeah i hear you on the multiple GPU's, never had SLI/crossfire. I bet it can be a pain to overclock all of them. Personally i am not in to the multi GPU config, but it can put out some nice scores tho.
> 
> I am happy with my 970, i can play any game i want at max and even with DSR set to 1440p.
Click to expand...

No idea about the wattage atm but i'm betting it's over 1200w at the PSU, i have a Kill-a-Watt laying around here somewhere but haven't bothered to hook it up yet.

I love Crossfire, i really do.....Nearly every game out there and a profile for Crossfire and the scaling is awesome, this is my first time above 2 cards and it's great when it works









well by rights that 970 should be fine at 1440p by itself, the reason i had two cards is because i have a 110hz 1440p panel, and that way i can use 2 cards, have all the eye candy on and still be over 100 fps in nearly everything


----------



## hurricane28

I am in a bit of a pickle.

I would like to get some better cooling like the Cooler master nepton 280L but i can also get a great deal for an Creative x-fi elite pro.

I heard that Cooler master is coming with a new cooler as well in the not to distant future. I guess i will get the sound card because the sound on the Sabertooth is really really bad IMO and my cooling is sufficient for now.

The Creative elite pro is only 40 euro's and is considered as the best sound card and it has an DAC for my headphone too so i guess that would be the best upgrade for me now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No idea about the wattage atm but i'm betting it's over 1200w at the PSU, i have a Kill-a-Watt laying around here somewhere but haven't bothered to hook it up yet.
> 
> I love Crossfire, i really do.....Nearly every game out there and a profile for Crossfire and the scaling is awesome, this is my first time above 2 cards and it's great when it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well by rights that 970 should be fine at 1440p by itself, the reason i had two cards is because i have a 110hz 1440p panel, and that way i can use 2 cards, have all the eye candy on and still be over 100 fps in nearly everything


WOW that's some serious power draw man. I always like to monitor my whole system including the wattage being pulled.

I heard from some fella in another thread that my PSU is waayy overkill and i could run a 650 watt PSU and even go SLI with it lol, considering the fact that i am pulling almost 600 watts with ONE GPU i simply would run out of power long before i overclock.

I hear you on the overkill graphics, if games are optimized for SLI/Crossfire it can be really nice and if you running 1440p monitor you sure need that kind of horsepower to get good frames.

I have 144 Hz monitor and when i use DSR at 1440p i use adaptive v-sync and its smooth as butter in every game i play


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No idea about the wattage atm but i'm betting it's over 1200w at the PSU, i have a Kill-a-Watt laying around here somewhere but haven't bothered to hook it up yet.
> 
> I love Crossfire, i really do.....Nearly every game out there and a profile for Crossfire and the scaling is awesome, this is my first time above 2 cards and it's great when it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well by rights that 970 should be fine at 1440p by itself, the reason i had two cards is because i have a 110hz 1440p panel, and that way i can use 2 cards, have all the eye candy on and still be over 100 fps in nearly everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that's some serious power draw man. I always like to monitor my whole system including the wattage being pulled.
> 
> I heard from some fella in another thread that my PSU is waayy overkill and i could run a 650 watt PSU and even go SLI with it lol, considering the fact that i am pulling almost 600 watts with ONE GPU i simply would run out of power long before i overclock.
> 
> I hear you on the overkill graphics, if games are optimized for SLI/Crossfire it can be really nice and if you running 1440p monitor you sure need that kind of horsepower to get good frames.
> 
> I have 144 Hz monitor and when i use DSR at 1440p i use adaptive v-sync and its smooth as butter in every game i play
Click to expand...

If your meter says 600w at the wall then you aren't actually using 600w at your PSU....

and yes, near 1200w would be overclocked and overvolted and to be honest i don't need two gpu's for 1440p, i could get away with one with a mild overclock on it.

The 290/x's are great at higher resolutions, haven't had a hiccup with mine.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No idea about the wattage atm but i'm betting it's over 1200w at the PSU, i have a Kill-a-Watt laying around here somewhere but haven't bothered to hook it up yet.
> 
> I love Crossfire, i really do.....Nearly every game out there and a profile for Crossfire and the scaling is awesome, this is my first time above 2 cards and it's great when it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well by rights that 970 should be fine at 1440p by itself, the reason i had two cards is because i have a 110hz 1440p panel, and that way i can use 2 cards, have all the eye candy on and still be over 100 fps in nearly everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that's some serious power draw man. I always like to monitor my whole system including the wattage being pulled.
> 
> I heard from some fella in another thread that my PSU is waayy overkill and i could run a 650 watt PSU and even go SLI with it lol, considering the fact that i am pulling almost 600 watts with ONE GPU i simply would run out of power long before i overclock.
> 
> I hear you on the overkill graphics, if games are optimized for SLI/Crossfire it can be really nice and if you running 1440p monitor you sure need that kind of horsepower to get good frames.
> 
> I have 144 Hz monitor and when i use DSR at 1440p i use adaptive v-sync and its smooth as butter in every game i play
Click to expand...

I have pulled 1900 before...of course i was trying, hehe.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If your meter says 600w at the wall then you aren't actually using 600w at your PSU....
> 
> and yes, near 1200w would be overclocked and overvolted and to be honest i don't need two gpu's for 1440p, i could get away with one with a mild overclock on it.
> 
> The 290/x's are great at higher resolutions, haven't had a hiccup with mine.


Yeah i know but my PSU is very efficient and it is almost all the time at 90% efficient. That is one reason i bought this one because of its ridiculously good reviews.

Yeah with one high end GPU 1440p is doable but its nice to have some overkill







And you have the access to it so why not right







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If your meter says 600w at the wall then you aren't actually using 600w at your PSU....
> 
> and yes, near 1200w would be overclocked and overvolted and to be honest i don't need two gpu's for 1440p, i could get away with one with a mild overclock on it.
> 
> The 290/x's are great at higher resolutions, haven't had a hiccup with mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have pulled 1900 before...of course i was trying, hehe.


You pulled that with one system or 2?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I have pulled 1900 before...of course i was trying, hehe.


I've no doubt about that









How long till you're fully up and benching Red?
Just curious to see how long i've got as the No 1 AMD Rig on there


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Masterkleer? What tubing is that can't say I have heard of it? Maybe that is causing a problem I have Primochill Primoflex advance LRT and it is good stuff. Been running it for four or five months. And I have had no plasticizer issues. Tubes are still crystal clear. Vs my old XSPC tubing I was using. It went cloudy within the first two months. So maybe it's the tubing? Leeching and blocking up your blocks?


Not sure, the only way I can find out is by taking it apart and I've no cash atm to even buy some replacement coolant.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here's some Quad action for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do good?


Nice!
You may want to post that here http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30#post_23000672


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not sure, the only way I can find out is by taking it apart and I've no cash atm to even buy some replacement coolant.


distilled water and biocide... in the states can be had for less than 10 dollars


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not sure, the only way I can find out is by taking it apart and I've no cash atm to even buy some replacement coolant.


masterkleer is very good at what it does.....ive used it for months wit no stains or stiffness


----------



## qlekaj

Weird things happened.... My system is running 4.8ghz at 1.4V, stable for couple of months.
But temps were too high during stress test, reaching 58C core and 68C socket, so I decided to put a fan (Fx8320 Stock fan) on the VRm area, the fan is connected to the PSU's molex with adaptor, and while stress test it always crashes, even with an increase in voltage (1.40625/1.4125V in bios). I dont know why it crashes when there is an additional cooling on the VRM's... Might be the PSU, cant handle the Voltage/wattage of the stock fan... Any idea?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Weird things happened.... My system is running 4.8ghz at 1.4V, stable for couple of months.
> But temps were too high during stress test, reaching 58C core and 68C socket, so I decided to put a fan (Fx8320 Stock fan) on the VRm area, the fan is connected to the PSU's molex with adaptor, and while stress test it always crashes, even with an increase in voltage (1.40625/1.4125V in bios). I dont know why it crashes when there is an additional cooling on the VRM's... Might be the PSU, cant handle the Voltage/wattage of the stock fan... Any idea?


It should not be from the VRM /NB temps.

I use a VRM spot fan on my builds and they keep the VRM/NB to 40C or under OC'd. You might try changing the TIM between the NB and HS. You may have broken contact at one point and dried it out.

This is my previous build, but you get the idea.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Weird things happened.... My system is running 4.8ghz at 1.4V, stable for couple of months.
> But temps were too high during stress test, reaching 58C core and 68C socket, so I decided to put a fan (Fx8320 Stock fan) on the VRm area, the fan is connected to the PSU's molex with adaptor, and while stress test it always crashes, even with an increase in voltage (1.40625/1.4125V in bios). I dont know why it crashes when there is an additional cooling on the VRM's... Might be the PSU, cant handle the Voltage/wattage of the stock fan... Any idea?


It should not be from the VRM /NB temps.

I use a VRM spot fan on my builds and they keep the VRM/NB to 40C or under OC'd. You might try changing the TIM between the NB and HS. You may have broken contact at one point and dried it out.

This is my previous build, but you get the idea.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Weird things happened.... My system is running 4.8ghz at 1.4V, stable for couple of months.
> But temps were too high during stress test, reaching 58C core and 68C socket, so I decided to put a fan (Fx8320 Stock fan) on the VRm area, the fan is connected to the PSU's molex with adaptor, and while stress test it always crashes, even with an increase in voltage (1.40625/1.4125V in bios). I dont know why it crashes when there is an additional cooling on the VRM's... Might be the PSU, cant handle the Voltage/wattage of the stock fan... Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> It should not be from the VRM /NB temps.
> 
> I use a VRM spot fan on my builds and they keep the VRM/NB to 40C or under OC'd. You might try changing the TIM between the NB and HS. You may have broken contact at one point and dried it out.
> 
> This is my previous build, but you get the idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> It should not be from the VRM /NB temps.
> 
> I use a VRM spot fan on my builds and they keep the VRM/NB to 40C or under OC'd. You might try changing the TIM between the NB and HS. You may have broken contact at one point and dried it out.
> 
> This is my previous build, but you get the idea.


This is my set up now, I've connected the fan to the chassis fan header, so far I've never encountered any crashes... Just thinking, if my PSU got a problem...

I'll try to change the TIM... Maybe by next weekend...thanks a lot...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> This is my set up now, I've connected the fan to the chassis fan header, so far I've never encountered any crashes... Just thinking, if my PSU got a problem...
> 
> I'll try to change the TIM... Maybe by next weekend...thanks a lot...


I would find it odd that a fan would make your psu tap out... maybe the connector has a bad grounding pin?...I always use on board headers if I can..when you say crashes do you mean blue screens or restarts or shuts completely off and you have to cycle power or just a hard freeze with everything still running?

Intermittent problems are the worst because you can try things and think sweet it worked then bammmm j/k


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> distilled water and biocide... in the states can be had for less than 10 dollars


Have been using PK Nuke & Wal-Mart distilled water for years with no issues...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/peptcobi1.html

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Distilled-Water-1-Gal/10315382

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/03/22/distilled-water-shootout-water-purity/2/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> @mus1mus
> 
> Here's some Quad action for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i do good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> You may want to post that here http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30#post_23000672
Click to expand...

Might jusr do that, already subbed to the bot with it


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> I would like to get some better cooling like the Cooler master nepton 280L but i can also get a great deal for an Creative x-fi elite pro.
> 
> I heard that Cooler master is coming with a new cooler as well in the not to distant future. I guess i will get the sound card because the sound on the Sabertooth is really really bad IMO and my cooling is sufficient for now.
> 
> The Creative elite pro is only 40 euro's and is considered as the best sound card and it has an DAC for my headphone too so i guess that would be the best upgrade for me now.


Have you researched in to Asus sound cards?
I use one atm and I find it very nice.

Seems that the Essence are better cards then the Creative x-fi's.

But for 40 euro's you cant go wrong.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have you researched in to Asus sound cards?
> I use one atm and I find it very nice.
> 
> Seems that the Essence are better cards then the Creative x-fi's.
> 
> But for 40 euro's you cant go wrong.


Well the more i am looking for reviews about products the more confused i get it seems.

I seen a lot of benchmarks that state that the NZXT kraken x61 beats the Cooler master nepton 280L and others claim the other way around..

So as for sound cards, i seen a lot of ridiculous claims on youtube and one channel called Tek Syndicate even said that an onboard sound card is just as good as an dedicated card that is designed for it... and that is coming from a guy that actually works with audio so he claims..

I think some people who do reviews are from another reality lol

but anyway, i heard some good things about the Asus cards and the x-Fi cards as well.. so it all comes down to what kind of sound i like the most and to test that i need to actually buy one of them and find out i guess.

I do want a sound card that has an DAC inside so that is why i looked for the Creative x-Fi elite pro. And yes, for only 40 euro's i suppose you are right that i can't go wrong.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well the more i am looking for reviews about products the more confused i get it seems.
> 
> I seen a lot of benchmarks that state that the NZXT kraken x61 beats the Cooler master nepton 280L and others claim the other way around..


This is normal. There is no test standardization out there. For all you know, the tester may have have had a rise in ambient between 2 coolers and results are flawed...
Quote:


> So as for sound cards, i seen a lot of ridiculous claims on youtube and one channel called Tek Syndicate even said that an onboard sound card is just as good as an dedicated card that is designed for it... and that is coming from a guy that actually works with audio so he claims..
> 
> I think some people who do reviews are from another reality lol
> 
> but anyway, i heard some good things about the Asus cards and the x-Fi cards as well.. so it all comes down to what kind of sound i like the most and to test that i need to actually buy one of them and find out i guess.
> 
> I do want a sound card that has an DAC inside so that is why i looked for the Creative x-Fi elite pro. And yes, for only 40 euro's i suppose you are right that i can't go wrong.


This is also common, sound perception is very subjective, both in quantity and quality. As you grow older, you start losing frequencies and even what you hear, is interpreted differently. If you google, you will find more discussions that say that onboard is the same or impossible to discern unless you use very high quality headphones.

I use headphones most of the time and since i usually encode a DPLII audio track, i bought ASUS Xonar DG, becuase it has Dolby Headphone. Turns out after a day, i disabled the Dolby headphone in the driver, it was so fake. And at the end i went back to onboard audio... I have the card sitting in its box... The only good thing i found is that the Xonar had internal amplifier so it was boosting a lot the audio signal. But i have the headphones connected to a speaker, so i use the speaker's knob to amplify...

It's the same story with people who claim they can tell a 192K mp3 from a 224k from a 320k and from real CD. I don't know, i can't tell the difference. The music can be as digital as it likes, my ears work in analog mode. The soundwave is analog, the meccanism inside the ear that generates the neural impulse is analog... I mean, i don't think people are doing it on purpose trying to fool the others. It's just that not all ears are same. At the same way there is visual acuity, there is also auditory. And also subjectiveness on what sound one likes. You can see in reviews people saying "wonderful bass", another say "too much bass" for the same product.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Have you researched in to Asus sound cards?
> I use one atm and I find it very nice.
> 
> Seems that the Essence are better cards then the Creative x-fi's.
> 
> But for 40 euro's you cant go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the more i am looking for reviews about products the more confused i get it seems.
> 
> I seen a lot of benchmarks that state that the NZXT kraken x61 beats the Cooler master nepton 280L and others claim the other way around..
> 
> So as for sound cards, i seen a lot of ridiculous claims on youtube and one channel called Tek Syndicate even said that an onboard sound card is just as good as an dedicated card that is designed for it... and that is coming from a guy that actually works with audio so he claims..
> 
> I think some people who do reviews are from another reality lol
> 
> but anyway, i heard some good things about the Asus cards and the x-Fi cards as well.. so it all comes down to what kind of sound i like the most and to test that i need to actually buy one of them and find out i guess.
> 
> I do want a sound card that has an DAC inside so that is why i looked for the Creative x-Fi elite pro. And yes, for only 40 euro's i suppose you are right that i can't go wrong.
Click to expand...

Thats why I linked you to the Frostytech review Hurr. they are one site that accounts for difference in ambient temps while testing and is a Delta based result.


----------



## puts

i make different 192k and 320k because 320k plays louder with less volume and often gives more bass too


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i make different 192k and 320k because 320k plays louder with less volume and often gives more bass too


When i listen to music i usually do something else at the same time, so i never pay attention to such things. But i will keep it in mind. I notice the difference because the 320k file is bigger. This i always notice.


----------



## Benjiw

I've admitted defeat, my loop simply couldn't handle the voltages for my 5ghz to be stable, I had a bad crash while designing a website so i've gone down to 4.8ghz for now until money permits another rad and a better pump.

Here is a shot of my tubing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is normal. There is no test standardization out there. For all you know, the tester may have have had a rise in ambient between 2 coolers and results are flawed...
> This is also common, sound perception is very subjective, both in quantity and quality. As you grow older, you start losing frequencies and even what you hear, is interpreted differently. If you google, you will find more discussions that say that onboard is the same or impossible to discern unless you use very high quality headphones.
> 
> I use headphones most of the time and since i usually encode a DPLII audio track, i bought ASUS Xonar DG, becuase it has Dolby Headphone. Turns out after a day, i disabled the Dolby headphone in the driver, it was so fake. And at the end i went back to onboard audio... I have the card sitting in its box... The only good thing i found is that the Xonar had internal amplifier so it was boosting a lot the audio signal. But i have the headphones connected to a speaker, so i use the speaker's knob to amplify...
> 
> It's the same story with people who claim they can tell a 192K mp3 from a 224k from a 320k and from real CD. I don't know, i can't tell the difference. The music can be as digital as it likes, my ears work in analog mode. The soundwave is analog, the meccanism inside the ear that generates the neural impulse is analog... I mean, i don't think people are doing it on purpose trying to fool the others. It's just that not all ears are same. At the same way there is visual acuity, there is also auditory. And also subjectiveness on what sound one likes. You can see in reviews people saying "wonderful bass", another say "too much bass" for the same product.


Yes i agree with you.

I noticed the difference between my previous UD5 and the Sabertooth when i played some YouTube songs like this one: 




I often play music with my headphone on because it sounds just amazing. with the UD5 it took way less volume than the Sabertooth to begin with and the sound is not even close to the UD5 and i am not exaggerating..

I have ATH- M50x and they sound so much better with an higher SNR sound card, its not only because its louder but i miss a lot of tones with the Sabertooth as well witch i heard on the UD5.

Sound is indeed an perception and everyone hears it different. I do want to note that your ears get used to speakers, amplifiers etc. but there is such a thing as 'good audio quality' and 'perception' of good audio quality.

Its like the same as a movie, when i have an Blueray of 50GB or 5GB the 50GB image is much clearer and the sound is much better but both they are 1080p full HD. You understand what i am getting at?

Sorry i don't know how to explain in English but i guess you understand








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is normal. There is no test standardization out there. For all you know, the tester may have have had a rise in ambient between 2 coolers and results are flawed...
> This is also common, sound perception is very subjective, both in quantity and quality. As you grow older, you start losing frequencies and even what you hear, is interpreted differently. If you google, you will find more discussions that say that onboard is the same or impossible to discern unless you use very high quality headphones.
> 
> I use headphones most of the time and since i usually encode a DPLII audio track, i bought ASUS Xonar DG, becuase it has Dolby Headphone. Turns out after a day, i disabled the Dolby headphone in the driver, it was so fake. And at the end i went back to onboard audio... I have the card sitting in its box... The only good thing i found is that the Xonar had internal amplifier so it was boosting a lot the audio signal. But i have the headphones connected to a speaker, so i use the speaker's knob to amplify...
> 
> It's the same story with people who claim they can tell a 192K mp3 from a 224k from a 320k and from real CD. I don't know, i can't tell the difference. The music can be as digital as it likes, my ears work in analog mode. The soundwave is analog, the meccanism inside the ear that generates the neural impulse is analog... I mean, i don't think people are doing it on purpose trying to fool the others. It's just that not all ears are same. At the same way there is visual acuity, there is also auditory. And also subjectiveness on what sound one likes. You can see in reviews people saying "wonderful bass", another say "too much bass" for the same product.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats why I linked you to the Frostytech review Hurr. they are one site that accounts for difference in ambient temps while testing and is a Delta based result.


Yes you did, but a lot of reviews i saw were actually having the same testing methodology and uses delta temps instead of CPU temps. The results vary a lot.

Its kinda strange that some people claim that the swiftech coolers perform so well but that's not what i see in many reviews, they do an excellent job but they never are the best consider the fact its all copper rad and the pump is very strong they should perform better than what i see in reviews.

Understand what i am trying to say here? Its kinda confusing you know. I hate buying stuff that doesn't work right and than have to return and buy something else, had that too many times now so that's why i am so careful wen o pick my components and watch a lot of reviews but the more i see the more questions i get lol.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is normal. There is no test standardization out there. For all you know, the tester may have have had a rise in ambient between 2 coolers and results are flawed...
> This is also common, sound perception is very subjective, both in quantity and quality. As you grow older, you start losing frequencies and even what you hear, is interpreted differently. If you google, you will find more discussions that say that onboard is the same or impossible to discern unless you use very high quality headphones.
> 
> I use headphones most of the time and since i usually encode a DPLII audio track, i bought ASUS Xonar DG, becuase it has Dolby Headphone. Turns out after a day, i disabled the Dolby headphone in the driver, it was so fake. And at the end i went back to onboard audio... I have the card sitting in its box... The only good thing i found is that the Xonar had internal amplifier so it was boosting a lot the audio signal. But i have the headphones connected to a speaker, so i use the speaker's knob to amplify...
> 
> It's the same story with people who claim they can tell a 192K mp3 from a 224k from a 320k and from real CD. I don't know, i can't tell the difference. The music can be as digital as it likes, my ears work in analog mode. The soundwave is analog, the meccanism inside the ear that generates the neural impulse is analog... I mean, i don't think people are doing it on purpose trying to fool the others. It's just that not all ears are same. At the same way there is visual acuity, there is also auditory. And also subjectiveness on what sound one likes. You can see in reviews people saying "wonderful bass", another say "too much bass" for the same product.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i agree with you.
> 
> I noticed the difference between my previous UD5 and the Sabertooth when i played some YouTube songs like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often play music with my headphone on because it sounds just amazing. with the UD5 it took way less volume than the Sabertooth to begin with and the sound is not even close to the UD5 and i am not exaggerating..
> 
> I have ATH- M50x and they sound so much better with an higher SNR sound card, its not only because its louder but i miss a lot of tones with the Sabertooth as well witch i heard on the UD5.
> 
> Sound is indeed an perception and everyone hears it different. I do want to note that your ears get used to speakers, amplifiers etc. but there is such a thing as 'good audio quality' and 'perception' of good audio quality.
> 
> Its like the same as a movie, when i have an Blueray of 50GB or 5GB the 50GB image is much clearer and the sound is much better but both they are 1080p full HD. You understand what i am getting at?
> 
> Sorry i don't know how to explain in English but i guess you understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is normal. There is no test standardization out there. For all you know, the tester may have have had a rise in ambient between 2 coolers and results are flawed...
> This is also common, sound perception is very subjective, both in quantity and quality. As you grow older, you start losing frequencies and even what you hear, is interpreted differently. If you google, you will find more discussions that say that onboard is the same or impossible to discern unless you use very high quality headphones.
> 
> I use headphones most of the time and since i usually encode a DPLII audio track, i bought ASUS Xonar DG, becuase it has Dolby Headphone. Turns out after a day, i disabled the Dolby headphone in the driver, it was so fake. And at the end i went back to onboard audio... I have the card sitting in its box... The only good thing i found is that the Xonar had internal amplifier so it was boosting a lot the audio signal. But i have the headphones connected to a speaker, so i use the speaker's knob to amplify...
> 
> It's the same story with people who claim they can tell a 192K mp3 from a 224k from a 320k and from real CD. I don't know, i can't tell the difference. The music can be as digital as it likes, my ears work in analog mode. The soundwave is analog, the meccanism inside the ear that generates the neural impulse is analog... I mean, i don't think people are doing it on purpose trying to fool the others. It's just that not all ears are same. At the same way there is visual acuity, there is also auditory. And also subjectiveness on what sound one likes. You can see in reviews people saying "wonderful bass", another say "too much bass" for the same product.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Thats why I linked you to the Frostytech review Hurr. they are one site that accounts for difference in ambient temps while testing and is a Delta based result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did, but a lot of reviews i saw were actually having the same testing methodology and uses delta temps instead of CPU temps. The results vary a lot.
> 
> Its kinda strange that some people claim that the swiftech coolers perform so well but that's not what i see in many reviews, they do an excellent job but they never are the best consider the fact its all copper rad and the pump is very strong they should perform better than what i see in reviews.
> 
> Understand what i am trying to say here? Its kinda confusing you know. I hate buying stuff that doesn't work right and than have to return and buy something else, had that too many times now so that's why i am so careful wen o pick my components and watch a lot of reviews but the more i see the more questions i get lol.
Click to expand...

oh sure I do. I am just giving you you what i know having my hands on the H100/H100i etc and now the Nepton 280L.

having tested it myself and speaking with others who have as well, I believe the Nepton 280L is the top of the heap right now for AIOs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i agree with you.
> 
> I noticed the difference between my previous UD5 and the Sabertooth when i played some YouTube songs like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often play music with my headphone on because it sounds just amazing. with the UD5 it took way less volume than the Sabertooth to begin with and the sound is not even close to the UD5 and i am not exaggerating..
> 
> I have ATH- M50x and they sound so much better with an higher SNR sound card, its not only because its louder but i miss a lot of tones with the Sabertooth as well witch i heard on the UD5.
> 
> Sound is indeed an perception and everyone hears it different. I do want to note that your ears get used to speakers, amplifiers etc. but there is such a thing as 'good audio quality' and 'perception' of good audio quality.
> 
> Its like the same as a movie, when i have an Blueray of 50GB or 5GB the 50GB image is much clearer and the sound is much better but both they are 1080p full HD. You understand what i am getting at?
> 
> Sorry i don't know how to explain in English but i guess you understand


Your english is perfectly understandable and english isn't my native language either, so don't worry. I completely understand what you are saying. You have sensitive hearing for example, while i don't care much about audio in general and i probably have mediocre hearing and never paid too much attention to sound. I mean, i have a Realtec ALC8xx something on one motherboard, VIA something 108SNR on a Gigabyte. And if go from one to another, i can't say i understand which one is supposed to be better. I know i should say the Gigabyte, because it's a pubblicity point, but i couldn't tell why...

I am more picky on visuals. If the monitor has a slight smudge or grain of dust, i will see it. Or as you say with video. Not even 50GB to 5GB. Take two 4 GB 720P videos. One encoded with very low deblocking into x264 (-3,-3) and one with very high deblocking (1,1). Show it to a bunch of people. Some will say they liked the -3 because they saw the increased details, some will say that 1,1 was "so much better", because it was "so smooth", even if it loses details, because for some a "smooth, uniform texture", looks more pleasing to the eye than seeing the skin wrinkles in the face. I prefer the wrinkles... But... I can usually suspect when something is made with -1-1 vs -3-3 just by looking.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh sure I do. I am just giving you you what i know having my hands on the H100/H100i etc and now the Nepton 280L.
> having tested it myself and speaking with others who have as well, I believe the Nepton 280L is the top of the heap right now for AIOs.


ah so you actually tested it yourself? So what do you think, is it a good upgrade from my H100i? how much temp difference did you actually measure between those 2?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Your english is perfectly understandable and english isn't my native language either, so don't worry. I completely understand what you are saying. You have sensitive hearing for example, while i don't care much about audio in general and i probably have mediocre hearing and never paid too much attention to sound. I mean, i have a Realtec ALC8xx something on one motherboard, VIA something 108SNR on a Gigabyte. And if go from one to another, i can't say i understand which one is supposed to be better. I know i should say the Gigabyte, because it's a pubblicity point, but i couldn't tell why...
> 
> I am more picky on visuals. If the monitor has a slight smudge or grain of dust, i will see it. Or as you say with video. Not even 50GB to 5GB. Take two 4 GB 720P videos. One encoded with very low deblocking into x264 (-3,-3) and one with very high deblocking (1,1). Show it to a bunch of people. Some will say they liked the -3 because they saw the increased details, some will say that 1,1 was "so much better", because it was "so smooth", even if it loses details, because for some a "smooth, uniform texture", looks more pleasing to the eye than seeing the skin wrinkles in the face. I prefer the wrinkles... But... I can usually suspect when something is made with -1-1 vs -3-3 just by looking.


Thnx, i try my best









I speak 4 Languages so sometimes its hard to make correct sentences but i'm glad you understand me.

but anyway, i had the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 rev 1.1 and rev 3.0 and both have the same 108dB Signal-to-Noise ratio playback.

Most people confuse louder with better audio but that's not true but i do hear a clear difference between the Giga and the Asus onboard audio and its louder as well.

I have no idea how much SNR the Asus board can produce but its way less than the gigabyte board unfortunately. The only reason i went with the Asus board is that the Gigabyte could not cope with the nuclear heat the FX 8350 produces at high overclocks. But as for now i am more than happy with the Asus sabertooth but the audio is simply not as good as i expected.

I have the same with visuals, when i was looking for a decent 24 inch monitor i tried several brands and series but all of them were very bad and had ghosting and tearing. That is why i went with the best gaming monitor available back than and that was the Asus VG248QE and i am very very happy with it so far, yes there are many monitors that have much better colors but are not very suitable for gaming.

I hear you on the deblocking, i have the same i have very sharp ears and eyes and some say its nice but sometimes it can be a pain because i need to buy good monitor, TV or sound card in order to be satisfied. If i buy lower end stuff i always regret it so i have to return it and get better ones instead so i always look at a lot of reviews and if possible hear/see it in the store.

I did the same with choosing my headphone, i had tried several Sennheiser and they sounded like crap and i was missing a lot of tones so i returned them with the message that they didn't sound that well like they said.

After reading lots and lots of reviews i come across the ATH M50x and listen to them in the music store in my city and i was immediately sold. They sound so well and there is not too much base like others but very natural sound IMO.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/audio-technica-ath-m50x-review


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i make different 192k and 320k because 320k plays louder with less volume and often gives more bass too


Wrong.

The difference in the sound produced that you deemed "louder is not because it is encoded at 320, 192 or 128 Kbps or CBR.

Bit rate dictates how close to the original Analog Signal the Digitized Audio will be. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_audio

Volume or Loudness will not be affected. The reason why 320 sounds better than 128 for example is that the Digital Audio Produced was closer to the original source. Sounds Fuller.. Not Louder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is also common, sound perception is very subjective, both in quantity and quality. As you grow older, you start losing frequencies and even what you hear, is interpreted differently. If you google, you will find more discussions that say that onboard is the same or impossible to discern unless you use very high quality headphones.
> 
> I use headphones most of the time and since i usually encode a DPLII audio track, i bought ASUS Xonar DG, becuase it has Dolby Headphone. Turns out after a day, i disabled the Dolby headphone in the driver, it was so fake. And at the end i went back to onboard audio... I have the card sitting in its box... The only good thing i found is that the Xonar had internal amplifier so it was boosting a lot the audio signal. But i have the headphones connected to a speaker, so i use the speaker's knob to amplify...
> 
> It's the same story with people who claim they can tell a 192K mp3 from a 224k from a 320k and from real CD. I don't know, i can't tell the difference. The music can be as digital as it likes, my ears work in analog mode. The soundwave is analog, the meccanism inside the ear that generates the neural impulse is analog... I mean, i don't think people are doing it on purpose trying to fool the others. It's just that not all ears are same. At the same way there is visual acuity, there is also auditory. And also subjectiveness on what sound one likes. You can see in reviews people saying "wonderful bass", another say "too much bass" for the same product.


YES on individual perception. However, true sound men have been gifted with articulate ears. Can distinguish a FLAT sound from a little HARSH sound, PUNCHY Bass from HUMMY Bass. PRACTICE also makes them more discerning.

320Kbps MP3 vs a TRUE CD vs a TRUE Recording Rails? It'd be like saying i3 vs i5 vs i7 for them. You wont notice the difference without being exposed to each of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i agree with you.
> 
> *I noticed the difference between my previous UD5 and the Sabertooth when i played some YouTube songs like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmm..








Quote:


> *I often play music with my headphone on because it sounds just amazing. with the UD5 it took way less volume than the Sabertooth to begin with and the sound is not even close to the UD5 and i am not exaggerating..*


Amplification. Audio Output components. Volume differences.

Quote:


> *I have ATH- M50x and they sound so much better with an higher SNR sound card, its not only because its louder but i miss a lot of tones with the Sabertooth as well witch i heard on the UD5.*


SNR? Kindly elaborate how you can gauge this using your ears.

If you miss a lot of tones from one to another, that's conversion differences and algorithms.

Quote:


> *Sound is indeed an perception and everyone hears it different. I do want to note that your ears get used to speakers, amplifiers etc. but there is such a thing as 'good audio quality' and 'perception' of good audio quality.*


All perception. Not a standard. What audio engineers like to hear is what they'll make you hear. On that perspective, sound measuring devices can give you an idea how your system will sound with reference to Frequencies of the audio spectrum. But without listening, you won't and can't say that it's the best sounding sound the system can produce.

Quote:


> *Its like the same as a movie, when i have an Blueray of 50GB or 5GB the 50GB image is much clearer and the sound is much better but both they are 1080p full HD. You understand what i am getting at?
> *


Out of context. 1080P or HD or BR are all Video Quality references. Neither involves how audio is encoded with movies.


----------



## puts

i read its safe use ddr3 rams to 1.9v


----------



## puts

i read its safe use ddr3 rams to 1.9v is it true?
read that there
''JEDEC max safe is 1.975V ( for short time ). Since all manufacturers are in JEDEC then all DDR3 should be able to survive 1.975V.''


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh sure I do. I am just giving you you what i know having my hands on the H100/H100i etc and now the Nepton 280L.
> having tested it myself and speaking with others who have as well, I believe the Nepton 280L is the top of the heap right now for AIOs.
> 
> 
> 
> ah so you actually tested it yourself? So what do you think, is it a good upgrade from my H100i? how much temp difference did you actually measure between those 2?
Click to expand...

The difference for new coolers these days was a leap. everything equal the Nepton 280L was 7.8c cooler over the H100i on the heavily OC'd 7850K.

The H100i's capability or capacity for heat dissipation is maxed way before the Nepton L as well. This also gives you sound/fan speed options as well.

So if you are wanting to upgrade from an AIO to another AIO, at this point in time the Nepton 280L is the top dog.

I am going to try this thing on my 5.1Ghz FX 8150 and see how far it will go. 

Hope that helps a bit Hurr 

Greg


----------



## mus1mus

Question Guys,

Regarding IBT AVX. We have these metrics on Linpack Output:

Time(s) - Time to finish an Instruction.
Results - Stability Figures.

What about Output(GFlops)?

What does that figure relate to?

Is it, the higher the better?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Question Guys,
> 
> Regarding IBT AVX. We have these metrics on Linpack Output:
> 
> Time(s) - Time to finish an Instruction.
> Results - Stability Figures.
> 
> What about Output(GFlops)?
> 
> What does that figure relate to?
> 
> Is it, the higher the better?


I tried to find answers to these questions too but must of been looking in the wrong place, but as far as I can tell, the sooner the test finishes the better, the higher the GFlops the better and as long as your result is a begins with 3 you should be stable. That's as much as I know unfortunately sorry.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I would find it odd that a fan would make your psu tap out... maybe the connector has a bad grounding pin?...I always use on board headers if I can..when you say crashes do you mean blue screens or restarts or shuts completely off and you have to cycle power or just a hard freeze with everything still running?
> 
> Intermittent problems are the worst because you can try things and think sweet it worked then bammmm j/k


That why I'm thinking its a weird issue... I'm only limited to only 5 fanheaders...
Yeah, BSOD's, freezing and restart...


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> masterkleer is very good at what it does.....ive used it for months wit no stains or stiffness


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I tried to find answers to these questions too but must of been looking in the wrong place, but as far as I can tell, the sooner the test finishes the better, the higher the GFlops the better and as long as your result is a begins with 3 you should be stable. That's as much as I know unfortunately sorry.


I've had IBT AVX results 2.902511e-002 and it's stable. 50 passes on maximum and 24 hours prime stable so I know it's good.


----------



## Kalistoval

I ended up buying some Indigo XS from frys Install was easy I do see a difference vs the Shin Etsu







Ill prove it later on tonight.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> oh sure I do. I am just giving you you what i know having my hands on the H100/H100i etc and now the Nepton 280L.
> having tested it myself and speaking with others who have as well, *I believe the Nepton 280L is the top of the heap right now for AIOs.*


That is my belief too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I ended up buying some Indigo XS from frys Install was easy I do see a difference vs the Shin Etsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill prove it later on tonight.


I thought that TIM had reflow issues with FX CPU's?? see here on EK site http://www.ekwb.com/news/232/19/AMD-FX-Processors-and-EK-TIM-Indigo-Xtreme-re-flow-issue/
Thats why they came up with this one http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-amx-fmx-fx.html
instructions for application http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868041.pdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well the more i am looking for reviews about products the more confused i get it seems.
> 
> I seen a lot of benchmarks that state that the NZXT kraken x61 beats the Cooler master nepton 280L and others claim the other way around..
> 
> So as for sound cards, i seen a lot of ridiculous claims on youtube and one channel called Tek Syndicate even said that an onboard sound card is just as good as an dedicated card that is designed for it... and that is coming from a guy that actually works with audio so he claims..
> 
> I think some people who do reviews are from another reality lol
> 
> but anyway, i heard some good things about the Asus cards and the x-Fi cards as well.. so it all comes down to what kind of sound i like the most and to test that i need to actually buy one of them and find out i guess.
> 
> I do want a sound card that has an DAC inside so that is why i looked for the Creative x-Fi elite pro. And yes, for only 40 euro's i suppose you are right that i can't go wrong.


WRT sound cards anyone knows which would be a replacement for the Asus d2x?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I've had IBT AVX results 2.902511e-002 and it's stable. 50 passes on maximum and 24 hours prime stable so I know it's good.


I thought anything above or below 3 means it's not writing correct data?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> That is my belief too
> I thought that TIM had reflow issues with FX CPU's?? see here on EK site http://www.ekwb.com/news/232/19/AMD-FX-Processors-and-EK-TIM-Indigo-Xtreme-re-flow-issue/
> Thats why they came up with this one http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-amx-fmx-fx.html
> instructions for application http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868041.pdf
> WRT sound cards anyone knows which would be a replacement for the Asus d2x?


Whats leading me to believe that it worked was the fact that after centering the xs, that after resetting the bios to stock. Logging into windows using hwinfo 64 I was looking at idle temps in the 65 without load, with fans on super low I decided that I'd give it a go with 6 runs of IBT AVX. Temps soon spiked to 80 then slowly back to 75 for about 2 mins after that 2 min mark I disconnected the power on my kraken within 1 min 80c steadily then it shut off on its own. I touched the block it was very hot so I let it cool for approx 25 mins. Then rebooted into windows and idle temp was in 19c of course we all know that it isn't really valid until its reaches 40c or full load on all core I think. Now what I did was run an 6 runs of IBT and max temp was 20s. I have been really sick the last past few days where my body was feeling colder than it actually was so I have the central a/c at 72c.
I have a screenie of what 4.6ghz 20 times looks like with shin etsu and 60c room temp max fan speed. So I wanted to see if it was effective I went back into the bios set me 4.6 clock settings went back into windows and tested again my temps where 45c with mid fan speed and 72c room temp. So something worked I'll do more test and compare.


----------



## diggiddi

72c







or 72F? Anyways get well soon
BTW was it Indigo Xtreme - AMD AMx/FMx (FX) you got or Indigo Xtreme AMX-X1?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 72c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 72F? Anyways get well soon
> BTW was it Indigo Xtreme - AMD AMx/FMx (FX) you got or Indigo Xtreme AMX-X1?


Indigo XS this 1 http://www.frys.com/product/8053564?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Kalistoval

I was not able to do this before

 Performance hit EC sensor enabled 1.512v

 without monitoring

I suspect I can achieve 5.0 at lower voltages now normally I would insta shut down with shin etsu at 5.0 would reach 80c very fast.

More testing to be continued......


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I was not able to do this before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] Performance hit EC sensor enabled 1.512v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without monitoring
> 
> I suspect I can achieve 5.0 at lower voltages now normally I would insta shut down with shin etsu at 5.0 would reach 80c very fast.
> 
> More testing to be continued......


Rendering is hotter than IBT...


----------



## lum-x

How safe is NB to be used 24/7 at 250 or 266. now i have my FSB at 233 with stock voltages NB at 1.1v and CPU NB at 1.2 without a problem. I will post tonight when i go home from office my overclock bios configurations. Maybe i will get some feedback from experienced ppl here to make my overclock a bit higher and lower the voltages.

I fail only prime95 at blend (core 6 and 8 are weaker at 4.4+Ghz)mode but other stability tests are fine like aida64, occt, prime95 at small FFT, and playing games for hours without a problem.

PS is it better if i post bios screenshots.

Current overclock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I thought anything above or below 3 means it's not writing correct data?


No, a negative result means unstable.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lum-x*
> 
> How safe is NB to be used 24/7 at 250 or 266. now i have my FSB at 233 with stock voltages NB at 1.1v and CPU NB at 1.2 without a problem. I will post tonight when i go home from office my overclock bios configurations. Maybe i will get some feedback from experienced ppl here to make my overclock a bit higher and lower the voltages.
> 
> I fail only prime95 at blend (core 6 and 8 are weaker at 4.4+Ghz)mode but other stability tests are fine like aida64, occt, prime95 at small FFT, and playing games for hours without a problem.
> 
> PS is it better if i post bios screenshots.
> 
> Current overclock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Perfectly safe I have run 300 for 6 months for my 4.8GHz OC. Then 258MHz for 4.9GHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys, i need some advice.

I can choose between those sound cards:

http://www.asus.com/Sound_Cards/Xonar_U7/

This is the older card but still a very good one: http://azerty.nl/0-129-4396/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-elite-pro-.html

And as last this one: http://nl.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-digital-music-premium-hd

My preference goes out to the Elite pro because its one outstanding sound card but its over 5 years old... but i can get it for 40 euro's while the others are double that price.

Thnx in advace


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys, i need some advice.
> 
> I can choose between those sound cards:
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Sound_Cards/Xonar_U7/
> 
> This is the older card but still a very good one: http://azerty.nl/0-129-4396/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-elite-pro-.html
> 
> And as last this one: http://nl.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-digital-music-premium-hd
> 
> My preference goes out to the Elite pro because its one outstanding sound card but its over 5 years old... but i can get it for 40 euro's while the others are double that price.
> 
> Thnx in advace


I would buy immediately Elite pro if you get that with cheap price









I have myself two Audigy 2,+ one other audigy, and some X-fi card From SB, and those are best card's what i have ever own







(sadly, my mobo wont support pci...







)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I would buy immediately Elite pro if you get that with cheap price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have myself two Audigy 2,+ one other audigy, and some X-fi card From SB, and those are best card's what i have ever own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sadly, my mobo wont support pci...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


what makes you thing the elite pro is the better card?

I mean, i agree that its an excellent card but the others seems very nice as well.

I can get the Elite pro for 40 euro's so IMO its a steal but its over 5 years old so i have no idea if that's a problem for the hardware, i seen that the drivers are up to date with this card.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can get the Elite pro for 40 euro's so IMO its a steal but its over 5 years old so i have no idea if that's a problem for the hardware, i seen that the drivers are up to date with this card.


I 've no idea about sound, but i am always sold to a good bargain! Get it! If the drivers are updated, who cares! How much has sound changed in 5 years?!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I 've no idea about sound, but i am always sold to a good bargain! Get it! If the drivers are updated, who cares! How much has sound changed in 5 years?!


Yeah i agree that its an bargain. I am not talking about the sound quality but for the hardware inside of the card itself. I guess its no problem because there are not much moving parts in it so the wear should be minimum.

Thnx for your reply


----------



## lum-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Perfectly safe I have run 300 for 6 months for my 4.8GHz OC. Then 258MHz for 4.9GHz.


So i guess this weekend i will try to go for 266 and leave it there. I just dont like my vCore being at 1.440 for 4.44 ghz overclock. I must try and play more with numbers this weekend and see if i can drop that voltage a tad.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i agree that its an bargain. I am not talking about the sound quality but for the hardware inside of the card itself. I guess its no problem because there are not much moving parts in it so the wear should be minimum.
> 
> Thnx for your reply


The only thing that can go bad in a card sitting idle in a box for 5 years, is the capacitors, if they are electrolytic. However, more likely, nothing will have happened and as soon as you put it to work, if the caps are still good, they will recharge and reform and work as they should. I 've brought motherboards with electrolytic caps out of 5 years of inactivity and worked fine. Which is a much tougher job than running an audio card.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The only thing that can go bad in a card sitting idle in a box for 5 years, is the capacitors, if they are electrolytic. However, more likely, nothing will have happened and as soon as you put it to work, if the caps are still good, they will recharge and reform and work as they should. I 've brought motherboards with electrolytic caps out of 5 years of inactivity and worked fine. Which is a much tougher job than running an audio card.


Alright, thnx for explanation.

I am always careful when buying second hand electronic stuff you know because i hate it when stuff breaks down lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> No, a negative result means unstable.


If i ever get a 2.xxxxxx result or a 4.xxxxxx result with IBT it's ALWAYS then after met with a 3.xxxxxx result meaning the system is unstable. While I can run my CPU at 5ghz and pass all the IBT test stable there is still something not stable (or my voltage offset isn't right with LLC very high) causing lock ups. I'll leave it at 4.8ghz until I have some time to put it back to 5ghz and cool it properly.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If i ever get a 2.xxxxxx result or a 4.xxxxxx result with IBT it's ALWAYS then after met with a 3.xxxxxx result meaning the system is unstable. While I can run my CPU at 5ghz and pass all the IBT test stable there is still something not stable (or my voltage offset isn't right with LLC very high) causing lock ups. I'll leave it at 4.8ghz until I have some time to put it back to 5ghz and cool it properly.


Where did you get that a 2.xxxxxx result or a 4.xxxxxx result is unstable? I've never seen it documented. I've had 3.xxxxxx result fail before too.


----------



## emsj86

very happy today. Changed out my artic 5 paste which I spread on the cpu and at 5ghz oc sometimes was reaching 60 at full load when using movie maker uploading videos. To tonight I used gelid with just the dot method less than a bb size and now full load won't reach past 49. That's with it not even broken in. Big difference very happy. Maybe I can push it more not for everyday use but for benchmarking


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what makes you thing the elite pro is the better card?
> 
> I mean, i agree that its an excellent card but the others seems very nice as well.
> 
> I can get the Elite pro for 40 euro's so IMO its a steal but its over 5 years old so i have no idea if that's a problem for the hardware, i seen that the drivers are up to date with this card.


Even, when i'm not "pro" with these music stuff, even that old, but good product wont go never old allways...
and i think that 40€ is cheap price

And support... well
my sound blaster's have got driver's to win7, and i think that those work with win 8/8.1 too, i have used PAX mod driver's with my card's, becose creative's own driver's arent allways the best one's...

i think that one of my card's is this
http://hexus.net/ce/reviews/audio-visual/293-creative-soundblaster-audigy-player/

and it's revieved 2002 and i can still got Win7 driver's for it so...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Where did you get that a 2.xxxxxx result or a 4.xxxxxx result is unstable? I've never seen it documented. I've had 3.xxxxxx result fail before too.


3.XXXXXX *-* X.XX to be followed by a 1.XXXXXX *+* X.XX will be unstable for IBT. Note of the ( - ) and ( + ) symbols.


----------



## Benjiw

Seems my cooling setup has no issue getting rid of the heat at 1.524v idle, even when I stress tested my 4.8ghz temps are under 62c and thats with IBT extreme setting, my idle temp hit 18c before and my pc has been running for 24 hours plus which included some CSGO action too.

I worked out why my 5ghz stable became unstable and was heating up too much, I thought I put the VDDA volts back to where I had them but I was wrong so ended up pumping more VCORE and there we go. Will redo my volts and save the settings in the bios.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3.XXXXXX *-* X.XX to be followed by a 1.XXXXXX *+* X.XX will be unstable for IBT. Note of the ( - ) and ( + ) symbols.


I never heard that a + or - in the middle signifies any instabilities.

I have heard that a - preceding the numbers such as -1.xxx is unstable and as such Linx another program that uses linpack too will fail if that happens.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, -1 is unstable but I do like the gflops it produces.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, -1 is unstable but I do like the gflops it produces.


You need to run it at 2500 mhz











I no longer put much value in the Gflop numbers IBT generates.


----------



## miklkit

Holy guacamole!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Holy guacamole!


Lol pretty odd eh?


----------



## miklkit

Ayup! Here is another oddity. I ran the Sabertooth with the bad PSU and for some reason it got a stable run in. Then I swapped in a good PSU and gflops dropped.


----------



## tha808evangelist

LOL, i'll be getting my 8320 soon and i as well will be phasing out my trusty ole 965!


----------



## RagingCain

Looks like I will be joining you gentlemen tonight, final parts arrived today.

CPU/Cooler: AMD FX-8370, with the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler
MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
RAM: 32 GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 MHz
GPU: PowerColor PowerDevil 13 290X2
Sound: Asus Essence STX
Case: ThermalTake GT 10 Snow Edition
PSU: NZXT HALE90V2 (850W Gold/Modular)
Boot Drive: 256 GB Crucial MX100 SSD
STEAM Drive: 4 x 1.0TB WD Black, 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache RAID-0
Storage Array: 2x 1.5TB JBOD, WD Blue, 64 MB Cache
Monitors: LG 29UM65 (2560x1080), Qnix Evolution II LED (2560x1440)
Headphones: Beyerdynamics DT900 Premium (600 Ohms), Razer Tiamat 7.1
Mouse: R.A.T. 7, Corsair Vengeance M65 White (Soft Tactile)
Keyboard: Blackwidow Ultimate, WASD Custom TenKeyLess, White Blanks, Cherry Blacks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you gentlemen tonight, final parts arrived today.
> 
> CPU/Cooler: AMD FX-8370, with the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> RAM: 32 GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 MHz
> GPU: PowerColor PowerDevil 13 290X2
> Sound: Asus Essence STX
> Case: ThermalTake GT 10 Snow Edition
> PSU: NZXT HALE90V2 (850W Gold/Modular)
> Boot Drive: 256 GB Corsair MX100 SSD
> STEAM Drive: 4 x 1.0TB WD Black, 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache RAID-0
> Storage Array: 2x 1.5TB JBOD, WD Blue, 64 MB Cache
> Monitors: LG 29UM65 (2560x1080), Qnix Evolution II LED (2560x1440)
> Headphones: Beyerdynamics DT900 Premium (600 Ohms), Razer Tiamat 7.1
> Mouse: R.A.T. 7, Corsair MP65 White
> Keyboard: Blackwidow Ultimate, WASD Custom TenKeyLess, White Blanks, Cherry Blacks.


congratulations man, looks like a very good system


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you gentlemen tonight, final parts arrived today.
> 
> CPU/Cooler: AMD FX-8370, with the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> RAM: 32 GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 MHz
> GPU: PowerColor PowerDevil 13 290X2
> Sound: Asus Essence STX
> Case: ThermalTake GT 10 Snow Edition
> PSU: NZXT HALE90V2 (850W Gold/Modular)
> Boot Drive: 256 GB Corsair MX100 SSD
> STEAM Drive: 4 x 1.0TB WD Black, 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache RAID-0
> Storage Array: 2x 1.5TB JBOD, WD Blue, 64 MB Cache
> Monitors: LG 29UM65 (2560x1080), Qnix Evolution II LED (2560x1440)
> Headphones: Beyerdynamics DT900 Premium (600 Ohms), Razer Tiamat 7.1
> Mouse: R.A.T. 7, Corsair MP65 White
> Keyboard: Blackwidow Ultimate, WASD Custom TenKeyLess, White Blanks, Cherry Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations man, looks like a very good system
Click to expand...

Haven't touched an AMD CPU since the 1090T ^.^ Should be a lot of fun learning to OC it and AMD optimize the setup. Post a few pictures tonight.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Haven't touched an AMD CPU since the 1090T ^.^ Should be a lot of fun learning to OC it and AMD optimize the setup. Post a few pictures tonight.


from 1100t to 83xx i found it is actually easier to clock these new chips..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> from 1100t to 83xx i found it is actually easier to clock these new chips..


Yeah I bet it is!!!
(Not sure how much different than my bulldozer FX6200 machine though, which was tricky to OC, only because I was so used to overlooking into every setting I think??)

You don't have to worry about the NB and NB voltage, and you don't have to worry about high RAM clocks so much because it supports them....

You talk about a research project..... Thuban was.... oh man....


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> from 1100t to 83xx i found it is actually easier to clock these new chips..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I bet it is!!!
> (Not sure how much different than my bulldozer FX6200 machine though, which was tricky to OC, only because I was so used to overlooking into every setting I think??)
> 
> You don't have to worry about the NB and NB voltage, and you don't have to worry about high RAM clocks so much because it supports them....
> 
> You talk about a research project..... Thuban was.... oh man....
Click to expand...

Reminded me of my 1090T Quest for 4GHz thread teehee.

I was such an amateur overclocker!

http://www.overclock.net/t/856582/1090t-oc-info-the-quest-for-4ghz/0_50


----------



## Agent Smith1984

What's funny is, I wasn't an amateur when I got mine at all, but damn if it didn't make me feel like it!! haha

Edit: Read your post...

I love how the "Quest for 4.2GHz" is completely cross out, LMAO....

Many many people thought because these things would get to 4GHz fairly easily, that 4.2 was in sight... it was never the case....
Not without a lucky piece of silicon, and something a little more stout than an off the shelf closed loop cooler.

I am still trying to figure out how the hell to get to 3GHz on my NB.....
It just...... won't ....... do it!!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you gentlemen tonight, final parts arrived today.
> 
> CPU/Cooler: AMD FX-8370, with the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> RAM: 32 GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 MHz
> GPU: PowerColor PowerDevil 13 290X2
> Sound: Asus Essence STX
> Case: ThermalTake GT 10 Snow Edition
> PSU: NZXT HALE90V2 (850W Gold/Modular)
> *Boot Drive: 256 GB CRUCIAL MX100 SSD*
> STEAM Drive: 4 x 1.0TB WD Black, 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache RAID-0
> Storage Array: 2x 1.5TB JBOD, WD Blue, 64 MB Cache
> Monitors: LG 29UM65 (2560x1080), Qnix Evolution II LED (2560x1440)
> Headphones: Beyerdynamics DT900 Premium (600 Ohms), Razer Tiamat 7.1
> Mouse: R.A.T. 7, Corsair MP65 White
> Keyboard: Blackwidow Ultimate, WASD Custom TenKeyLess, White Blanks, Cherry Blacks.


Fixed that for ya.









By the way, OT, Nice headphone you got there. How's that treating you? 600 Ohms might be a little high for a soundcard to drive.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you gentlemen tonight, final parts arrived today.
> 
> CPU/Cooler: AMD FX-8370, with the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> RAM: 32 GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 MHz
> GPU: PowerColor PowerDevil 13 290X2
> Sound: Asus Essence STX
> Case: ThermalTake GT 10 Snow Edition
> PSU: NZXT HALE90V2 (850W Gold/Modular)
> *Boot Drive: 256 GB CRUCIAL MX100 SSD*
> STEAM Drive: 4 x 1.0TB WD Black, 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache RAID-0
> Storage Array: 2x 1.5TB JBOD, WD Blue, 64 MB Cache
> Monitors: LG 29UM65 (2560x1080), Qnix Evolution II LED (2560x1440)
> Headphones: Beyerdynamics DT900 Premium (600 Ohms), Razer Tiamat 7.1
> Mouse: R.A.T. 7, Corsair MP65 White
> Keyboard: Blackwidow Ultimate, WASD Custom TenKeyLess, White Blanks, Cherry Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, OT, Nice headphone you got there. How's that treating you? 600 Ohms might be a little high for a soundcard to drive.
Click to expand...

I am a silly goose.

I am between desktop amps right now, I was using an upgraded NAIM with balance ins from the sound card phono sockets. Essence STX obviously doesn't get very loud but they are by far the comfiest / softest ear candy I have ever had. The sound quality is very crisp and clean, and while I would like the bass to be more bass-y, I believe its just the lack of amp right now.

I liked them more than the HD650s personally, but those had had 15 years of mileage on them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you gentlemen tonight, final parts arrived today.
> 
> CPU/Cooler: AMD FX-8370, with the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> RAM: 32 GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 MHz
> GPU: PowerColor PowerDevil 13 290X2
> Sound: Asus Essence STX
> Case: ThermalTake GT 10 Snow Edition
> PSU: NZXT HALE90V2 (850W Gold/Modular)
> Boot Drive: 256 GB Crucial MX100 SSD
> STEAM Drive: 4 x 1.0TB WD Black, 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache RAID-0
> Storage Array: 2x 1.5TB JBOD, WD Blue, 64 MB Cache
> Monitors: LG 29UM65 (2560x1080), Qnix Evolution II LED (2560x1440)
> Headphones: Beyerdynamics DT900 Premium (600 Ohms), Razer Tiamat 7.1
> Mouse: R.A.T. 7, Corsair Vengeance M65 White (Soft Tactile)
> Keyboard: Blackwidow Ultimate, WASD Custom TenKeyLess, White Blanks, Cherry Blacks.


Damn.....jelly of that Devil 13

Nice gear you got there mate


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Looks like I will be joining you gentlemen tonight, final parts arrived today.
> 
> CPU/Cooler: AMD FX-8370, with the Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
> RAM: 32 GB G.Skill DDR3 2133 MHz
> GPU: PowerColor PowerDevil 13 290X2
> Sound: Asus Essence STX
> Case: ThermalTake GT 10 Snow Edition
> PSU: NZXT HALE90V2 (850W Gold/Modular)
> Boot Drive: 256 GB Crucial MX100 SSD
> STEAM Drive: 4 x 1.0TB WD Black, 7200 RPM, 32 MB Cache RAID-0
> Storage Array: 2x 1.5TB JBOD, WD Blue, 64 MB Cache
> Monitors: LG 29UM65 (2560x1080), Qnix Evolution II LED (2560x1440)
> Headphones: Beyerdynamics DT900 Premium (600 Ohms), Razer Tiamat 7.1
> Mouse: R.A.T. 7, Corsair Vengeance M65 White (Soft Tactile)
> Keyboard: Blackwidow Ultimate, WASD Custom TenKeyLess, White Blanks, Cherry Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.....jelly of that Devil 13
> 
> Nice gear you got there mate
Click to expand...

I will post some pictures or a video or something.

I have wanted a Devil13 since they started making them. Every year I tell myself no. Not this year.


----------



## mus1mus

Sarge, c'mon lets rob Cain..









Solid rig. Got everything covered. Others might say, the CPU/Mobo will be the weak parts. But hmmm..


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sarge, c'mon lets rob Cain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid rig. Got everything covered. Others might say, the CPU/Mobo will be the weak parts. But hmmm..


I should be GPU limited at 2560x1440 or 2560x1080, if I am not, it's superflous above 75 FPS (75 Hz) or 110 FPS (110 Hz). Plus, I need to play around with Mantle.

That being said, Civ BE FTA was just updated. Make sure you download it and support your favorite dev <3


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sarge, c'mon lets rob Cain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid rig. Got everything covered. Others might say, the CPU/Mobo will be the weak parts. But hmmm..


Weak....hmm....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sarge, c'mon lets rob Cain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid rig. Got everything covered. Others might say, the CPU/Mobo will be the weak parts. But hmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be GPU limited at 2560x1440 or 2560x1080, if I am not, it's superflous above 75 FPS (75 Hz) or 110 FPS (110 Hz). Plus, I need to play around with Mantle.
> 
> That being said, Civ BE FTA was just updated. Make sure you download it and support your favorite dev <3
Click to expand...

At 1440p you'll be fine.

Yes I need to do some more Civ benching but im waiting till next week


----------



## RagingCain

Didn't get to work on the PC last night, my XIM4 arrived and there was a multiplayer rampage to be had.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Didn't get to work on the PC last night, my XIM4 arrived and there was a multiplayer rampage to be had.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*


Can we just rob him already? Bilko gets the mouse and keyboard, you take the RAM and Case, I take the 290X2, and PSU while mus1mus takes headphones and what is left over? You can have my 7970, deal? As for the monitors, free for all... Now, we just have to find out exactly where he lives...


----------



## RagingCain

Haha, we definitely need a Devil13 fan club. This thing is sick.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Haha, we definitely need a Devil13 fan club. This thing is sick.


Checking out temp results, I'll be surprised if it can keep it under 75C, considering its on air.. Dat backplate tho 10\10


----------



## puts

How bad is it for our cpus if semi load like gaming is something like 1.550v but with full load test like prime and avx is 1.5v? And there is no option to elimante that vdroop. I have heard max safe for these cpus are 1.5v if you can cool it down.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Can we just rob him already? Bilko gets the mouse and keyboard, you take the RAM and Case, I take the 290X2, and PSU while mus1mus takes headphones and what is left over? You can have my 7970, deal? As for the monitors, free for all... Now, we just have to find out exactly where he lives...


Don't forget me, i want his sound card


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Can we just rob him already? Bilko gets the mouse and keyboard, you take the RAM and Case, I take the 290X2, and PSU while mus1mus takes headphones and what is left over? You can have my 7970, deal? As for the monitors, free for all... Now, we just have to find out exactly where he lives...


Deal, i even would need some ram upgrade to my pc, and new case+7970 would be great update


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> How bad is it for our cpus if semi load like gaming is something like 1.550v but with full load test like prime and avx is 1.5v? And there is no option to elimante that vdroop. I have heard max safe for these cpus are 1.5v if you can cool it down.


What board are you using puts. Most of the AM3+ boards have some sort of LLC control. Also the 9590 and 9370 run those volts from factory, you should be fine.


----------



## puts

990fxa-ud7 rev1.0 dont have LLC option. And thanks for info


----------



## buttface420

whats the best way to Overclock the 8350? i've been just raising the multiplier but after watching jayztwocents he says its better to raise fsb,said raising the fsb increases single core performance and is stable at lower voltages.

then i read it works best by overclocking both the fsb and multiplier , something like 220*20.5 for 4.5 ghz.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, from my exprience with Thuiban and Bolldozer, and from my knowledge in general, there is a combination you want to aim for....

Pushing the FSB is always good, but you have to watch your RAM, HT and NB speeds. Those can be somewhat managed through multipliers also, but it's no always easy to keep them in the "sweet spot" using FSB clocking alone.

Finding your max base clock setting from the point of stock settings (while reducing HT and NB multis as needed) is always good because it gives you a good indication of your RAM limitations, and of your board limitations as you move towards finding a nice clock to place against your CPU multi.

So many different possibilities, but I will testify from experience that unlocked multipliers didn't eliminate the needs and advantages of raising your base clocks.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> whats the best way to Overclock the 8350? i've been just raising the multiplier but after watching jayztwocents he says its better to raise fsb,said raising the fsb increases single core performance and is stable at lower voltages.
> 
> then i read it works best by overclocking both the fsb and multiplier , something like 220*20.5 for 4.5 ghz.
> 
> what do you guys think?


I tried 200x20 and 16x250 and they both failed on ninth pass intel burn test same voltages but passed both if bumped voltages up next possible voltage in bios


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Sounds about right... I don't think the voltage thing is necessarily true for the CPU alone. I think people encounter lower voltages needed when overclocking through the bus in some cases, because it usually envolves dropping some other multipliers along the way, which could decrease heat, power consumption, and stability in other areas. Sort of a placebo..... but not?

For example:

18 x 250 for 4.5 GHz may be stable on 1.4v with with HT and NB at 2250 and RAM at 2000MHz

But going to 22.5 x 200 @ 4.5 GHz is not stable without 1.45v because the HT and NB are back at 2400, and RAM is at 2133...

Not necessarily actual numbers, but you get my point..... and it's certainly possible with piledriver since they don't seem to want any part at all in HT/NB clocking....


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> whats the best way to Overclock the 8350? i've been just raising the multiplier but after watching jayztwocents he says its better to raise fsb,said raising the fsb increases single core performance and is stable at lower voltages.
> 
> then i read it works best by overclocking both the fsb and multiplier , something like 220*20.5 for 4.5 ghz.
> 
> what do you guys think?


I have recently learned that it depends on what your motherboard likes more than anything. With the same 8350 and ram my MSI GD80 likes lots of multi and a little fsb, while the ASUS Sabertooth likes fsb only and forget multi.

You have a Gigabyte board, so you might want to visit the Gigabyte thread for info on what works best for your board.


----------



## velocityx

on my old M5A99X Evo, touching fsb +5 or even +3 would make it a no boot system, with multi I took it all over to 4.7ghz.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> on my old M5A99X Evo, touching fsb +5 or even +3 would make it a no boot system, with multi I took it all over to 4.7ghz.


A useful thing to keep in mind is the 83XX's can have FSB dead spots. So instead of using just +3 or +5. Use maybe +30. I struggle with 215 or so on this CPU and board. But I can do anything at 230FSB or more.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> on my old M5A99X Evo, touching fsb +5 or even +3 would make it a no boot system, with multi I took it all over to 4.7ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> A useful thing to keep in mind is the 83XX's can have FSB dead spots. So instead of using just +3 or +5. Use maybe +30. I struggle with 215 or so on this CPU and board. But I can do anything at 230FSB or more.
Click to expand...

This is absolutely correct, 220 FSB was unstable on my last board, no matter what voltage, however 250 worked. I have seen and struggled with a dead spot before.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

yup.. my chip does not like 240 fsb at all, won't boot, regardless of clocks.

250fsb and 300fsb seem to work real well with my chip.

also with all things equal (clock wise) there is no decernable differance between FSB and multi overclocking.

that being said, FSB allows you to clock everything else higher then when on straight multi. then there should be a performance difference.

nothing aside from raw speed will increase the single threaded performance of these chips (provided you've unparked your cores and you have all the proper updates)


----------



## mus1mus

I have never had the issue of a no boot on FSB. But then, I always stay within known values on my RAM to keep things dialed properly.

Mine wont stabilize above 267 with 2133 RAM, 2670 CPU-NB for example. But still, better than using Multi alone. I cnt stabilize 4.8 using multi. No matter the voltages. Wont boot to Windows. With FSB, I can dial 5.0 GHz and past. Not stable but you get the idea.

On a side note, I was able to find my maximum stable clock at 230 FSB, 4.85 GHz CPU, 2500+ CPU-NB, 2177 RAM, VCore at 1.65 Volts at the BIOS, 1.620 inside Windows. Temps would be hitting past 70s IBT AVX.

Dropping FSB to 229, keeping all constant, I can stabilize the system with a lower Vcore. 1.625 BIOS, 1.600 Windows. Temps hover at 63C with spikes to 70..

That's the control FSB can give you when tuning things up..MAX clocks, Best temps possible.. Lowest Vcore for stability.


----------



## By-Tor

I'm stable now @ 310fsb on 1.40v CPU/NB and 1.21v NB @ 4.8ghz on 1.46v as my daily OC. I have had it running on 370fsb, but was nowhere near stable and I didn't take the time to even try to get it stable..


----------



## Mega Man

well i give up, been trying since monday to ketch up, not going to happen.

i am back from the Bahamas guys ~! did i miss anything important.

i did notice this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Never Seasonic for me again...
> 
> My PSU died after only 1 year of usage and i have to pay for my own shipping for RMA?! My retail store said it could take over 1 moth before i get any answers from them...
> 
> That's ridiculous and enough for me to NEVER EVER buy Seasonic again. Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..
> 
> I have the Cooler master V850 and performs much better than the Seasonic X-850 and cost me 80 euro's less... and the warranty is much better as well..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well i give up, been trying since monday to ketch up, not going to happen.
> 
> i am back from the Bahamas guys ~! did i miss anything important.
> 
> i did notice this


it's the song that never ends


----------



## Mega Man

really that is what i am doing atm


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I am torn....I can buy a 23.6 asus monitor for 146ish or I can buy an 26 inch HD TV same resolutions same contrast same refresh rate for 126... is there any benifits to the actual monitor? I've used HD TV before as a monitor but I've never had a decent monitor my current one is asus 19 inch that runs 1600 x 900 max... forgot to mention the monitor is 2ms response and the tv is 3ms..


----------



## Mega Man

get the monitor.

MOST tvs have tech that "upgrades" the video, it adds latency to it, makes tvs horrid for gaming, some brands have ways to shut these off, however imo the inputs for these are too limited and .... suck


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> get the monitor.
> 
> MOST tvs have tech that "upgrades" the video, it adds latency to it, makes tvs horrid for gaming, some brands have ways to shut these off, however imo the inputs for these are too limited and .... suck


so the tv essentially upconverts to 1080p? The last hd tv i used as a monitor was a 32 inch insignia.. it worked well but the color definition wasnt all that great as it was a cheaper tv... there is also a local 24 inch acer monitor i could get for 100 BUT im leaning towards the asus 23.6 inch because the acer monitor is 5ms refresh which is what i have and im thinking at higher resolutions it will be more noticable...2ms is about as fast as you can get these days yeah? Also since this card seems to perform better at 1080p resolutions i think its time for the upgrade...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

eh... isn't the v850 a Seasonic rebrand?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... isn't the v850 a Seasonic rebrand?


why are you making sense?









Other news, my CVF-Z has arrived so looks like i'll be busy this weekend with a re-build and testing out some chips


----------



## Mega Man

At flash check the link to the quote


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> At flash check the link to the quote


welcome back man, i missed ya


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... isn't the v850 a Seasonic rebrand?


Yes it is but Mega only reads what he want to read because he has tremendous vanity.

This is what i said: *Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..*

I am not saying that their PSU's are bad but when they get bad the warranty is ridiculous. I am not even talking about tech support witch i called before.

You get an incapable Chinese female on the line that can barely speak English..

the CM V850 is based on the same platform as the newer X-850 but costs way less. THAT is the reason i won't go with Seasonic..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... isn't the v850 a Seasonic rebrand?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is but Mega only reads what he want to read because he has tremendous vanity.
> 
> This is what i said: *Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..*
> 
> I am not saying that their PSU's are bad but when they get bad the warranty is ridiculous. I am not even talking about tech support witch i called before.
> 
> You get an incapable Chinese female on the line that can barely speak English..
> 
> the CM V850 is based on the same platform as the newer X-850 but costs way less. THAT is the reason i won't go with Seasonic..
Click to expand...

Be grateful you don't live here, 98% of customer service is outsourced and i always get someone that speaks bad english.
Quote:


> Never Seasonic for me again...
> 
> My PSU died after only 1 year of usage and i have to *pay for my own shipping for RMA*?! My retail store said it could take over 1 moth before i get any answers from them...
> 
> That's ridiculous and enough for me to NEVER EVER buy Seasonic again. Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..
> 
> I have the Cooler master V850 and *performs much better* than the Seasonic X-850 and cost me 80 euro's less... and the warranty is much better as well..


Paying for RMA shipping is again pretty normal, if it's an issue they will supply you with a prepaid parcel sticker most of the time.

It's pretty well known that you can buy other brands that are based on the same platform can be had for cheaper.

I would also like to know how you know this one performs so much better?


----------



## mus1mus

lol sarge.

My aussie colleagues(working in Manila) can still be bemused of the fact that when trying to call their banks(aus), they get to talk to guys(outsourced) that were just a few blocks away from our office. One time, even within the same building.









Cooler Master V series was one of the cheapest X-platform rebrands. Why seasonic still charge higher involves legal terms with the 3rd parties. Common business practice.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm stable now @ 310fsb on 1.40v CPU/NB and 1.21v NB @ 4.8ghz on 1.46v as my daily OC. I have had it running on 370fsb, but was nowhere near stable and I didn't take the time to even try to get it stable..


Do you think its safe with so big fsb? I managed too get work my cpu with 300fsb and just wanna know is it safe and will my cpu be hotter than with 200fsb or 300fsb?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Be grateful you don't live here, 98% of customer service is outsourced and i always get someone that speaks bad english.*
> Paying for RMA shipping is again pretty normal, if it's an issue they will supply you with a prepaid parcel sticker most of the time.
> 
> It's pretty well known that you can buy other brands that are based on the same platform can be had for cheaper.
> 
> I would also like to know how you know this one performs so much better?


And you are okay with that even when you spend like 210 euro's/dollars on a unit that could be bought for 70 euro's less with better tech support and better voltage ripple?

I am from the Netherlands and we do things different over here and most of the time we have great tech support and warranty. Corsair for example has the best tech support and RMA procedures of them all and their PSU's are not even the most expensive ones. I am pretty sure you do understand what i am trying to say here don't you?

I bought the CM V850 because of its great reviews and its low voltage ripple and high efficiency. I go like, yeah why not try it out.
I can see that in HWINFO64, its always higher than 12 volts and never drops below it. My X-850 on the other hand puts barely more than 12 volts and minimum is most of the time below 12 volt.

So their claims of the 1% tolerance on the 12V rail is true because i can see that in HWINFO64 like mentioned before. You have to agree with me that the CM V850 is the best choice between the X-850 and the CM V850 especially because it costs 70 euro's less!


----------



## puts

Seems like 300fsb is not stable for me and no mather what cloks i use and voltages she always gives error @ 91 second with avx test so any tips maybe need raise some other voltages than cpu ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Be grateful you don't live here, 98% of customer service is outsourced and i always get someone that speaks bad english.*
> Paying for RMA shipping is again pretty normal, if it's an issue they will supply you with a prepaid parcel sticker most of the time.
> 
> It's pretty well known that you can buy other brands that are based on the same platform can be had for cheaper.
> 
> I would also like to know how you know this one performs so much better?
> 
> 
> 
> And you are okay with that even when you spend like 210 euro's/dollars on a unit that could be bought for 70 euro's less with better tech support and better voltage ripple?
> 
> *I am from the Netherlands* and we do things different over here and most of the time we have great tech support and warranty. *Corsair for example has the best tech support and RMA procedures of them all and their PSU's are not even the most expensive ones.* I am pretty sure you do understand what i am trying to say here don't you?
> 
> I bought the CM V850 because of its great reviews and its low voltage ripple and high efficiency. I go like, yeah why not try it out.
> *I can see that in HWINFO64*, its always higher than 12 volts and never drops below it. My X-850 on the other hand puts barely more than 12 volts and minimum is most of the time below 12 volt.
> 
> So their claims of the 1% tolerance on the 12V rail is true because i can see that in HWINFO64 like mentioned before. You have to agree with me that the CM V850 is the best choice between the X-850 and the CM V850 especially because it costs 70 euro's less!
Click to expand...

1. That's right, you live in Europe, very different from Australia.......like complete opposites almost

2. Corsair in my experience in Australia has been sucky to say the least and thier PSU's (high end) are among the most expensive you can get

3. You are using software......that's a fail, Those are never accurate

Either one is still enough for what you need but never again buying from a company due to one product being faulty is silly, in that case i should tell everyone that Corsair Dominator Ram and Asus ROG Boards are all crap and you should never buy them


----------



## RagingCain

Seasonic is a bad brand of PSU? What is this madness?


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Seasonic is a bad brand of PSU? What is this madness?


Not to mention that the V850 is the exact same thing, only it looks worse..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> And you are okay with that even when you spend like 210 euro's/dollars on a unit that could be bought for 70 euro's less with better tech support and better voltage ripple?
> 
> I am from the Netherlands and we do things different over here and most of the time we have great tech support and warranty. Corsair for example has the best tech support and RMA procedures of them all and their PSU's are not even the most expensive ones. I am pretty sure you do understand what i am trying to say here don't you?
> 
> I bought the CM V850 because of its great reviews and its low voltage ripple and high efficiency. I go like, yeah why not try it out.
> I can see that in HWINFO64, its always higher than 12 volts and never drops below it. My X-850 on the other hand puts barely more than 12 volts and minimum is most of the time below 12 volt.
> 
> So their claims of the 1% tolerance on the 12V rail is true because i can see that in HWINFO64 like mentioned before. You have to agree with me that the CM V850 is the best choice between the X-850 and the CM V850 especially because it costs 70 euro's less!


I have a friend who lives in the Netherlands he works in a position we would call deportation...anyhow he's not nearly as high strung I was under the impression you guys were very laid back lol


----------



## Suferbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just had a look at your stuff there mooter. 4x4gig of 2400 is a big pill for the FX to swallow. You may need to get the CPU_NB up over 1.4 but I would start with the CPU V_Core. 1.46 seems low to me for most FX at 4.8 and adding that much high speed ram is going to require more.


I agree, vcore prob to low-- once i went over 4.69ghz i had to up my vcore to almost 1.5v and at 4.8ghz my fx8350 takes 1.51v period, and thats with 2 4gb sticks 1600 mhz gskill-- if i drop any voltage off 1.51, i fail prime95


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Do you think its safe with so big fsb? I managed too get work my cpu with 300fsb and just wanna know is it safe and will my cpu be hotter than with 200fsb or 300fsb?


As long as you watch the temps how much voltage your pushing at the processor I don't see any danger.


----------



## Johan45

Re-brands are re-brands. They're very seldom a duplicate of the original. The OEM has a price point to meet and typically some "other" parts are substituted into the mix to meet that price.
Take SuperFlower for example. One of the best PSU on the market right now. They also produce the G2 for EVGA which is nearly Identical to the original and also the Capstone for Rosewill which is cheaper than the other two but also not quite the same quality. It's still a fully capable PSU I have one and have had 0 issue with it. But it's still not the same as My Leasdex Platinum. One place I really "see" a difference is the connectors.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Re-brands are re-brands. They're very seldom a duplicate of the original. The OEM has a price point to meet and typically some "other" parts are substituted into the mix to meet that price.
> Take SuperFlower for example. One of the best PSU on the market right now. They also produce the G2 for EVGA which is nearly Identical to the original and also the Capstone for Rosewill which is cheaper than the other two but also not quite the same quality. It's still a fully capable PSU I have one and have had 0 issue with it. But it's still not the same as My Leasdex Platinum. One place I really "see" a difference is the connectors.


I love my capstone!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I love my capstone!


capstone ftw.... came in at 60 cheaper and just as capable


----------



## cssorkinman

Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
> No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ya love me dont ya....will u buy me one









i had 550ti then 660ti's in sli and wanted to go 780ti but price is just crazy compared to older gen ti's were


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
> No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good stuff. I've been itchin for a new card lately.


----------



## Sadmoto

Heyo everyone, I was wondering if anyone has any issues with bf4 and their oc.
I took my oc off for this summer and just put it back up to 4.0 on stock volts recently which before it had no problem with 4.1 @ stock.

Avx, prime and every other game I play has 0 problems, no bsods, hanging or clock drops, But with bf4 I get clock drops frequently going from 60+ fps then to 20 then back up, about every min.
My cpu doesn't go above 50c with the oc so its not a heat problem.

Is bf4 just tempermental with ocs? I've had the same oc setup before and didn't get the drops but now I do and only on bf4


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
> No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya love me dont ya....will u buy me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had 550ti then 660ti's in sli and wanted to go 780ti but price is just crazy compared to older gen ti's were
Click to expand...

Sure I do , lol and I would , BUT, I frittered away my last hardware allowance ( plus a little more) on this : http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R9_290X_LIGHTNING.html#hero-overview

There's gonna be a showdown! 780 Ti vs 290X
















Originally I as considering the 780TI kingpin, but at $550 it was just too steep, I opted instead for an EVGA 780 ti Classified at $360 and the MSI 290X lightning for $380.

I'm pretty excited to see what these cards have to offer


----------



## Johan45

Wow that's cheap. Are they second hand? I know prices have fallen but I didn't think by that much.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow that's cheap. Are they second hand? I know prices have fallen but I didn't think by that much.


New cards through newegg, but I think amazon is ( or was ) matching the price on the 290X









The classified is such a nice card, the Lightning will have it's work cut out for it.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Heyo everyone, I was wondering if anyone has any issues with bf4 and their oc.
> I took my oc off for this summer and just put it back up to 4.0 on stock volts recently which before it had no problem with 4.1 @ stock.
> 
> Avx, prime and every other game I play has 0 problems, no bsods, hanging or clock drops, But with bf4 I get clock drops frequently going from 60+ fps then to 20 then back up, about every min.
> My cpu doesn't go above 50c with the oc so its not a heat problem.
> 
> Is bf4 just tempermental with ocs? I've had the same oc setup before and didn't get the drops but now I do and only on bf4


use v-sync


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Re-brands are re-brands. They're very seldom a duplicate of the original. The OEM has a price point to meet and typically some "other" parts are substituted into the mix to meet that price.
> Take SuperFlower for example. One of the best PSU on the market right now. They also produce the G2 for EVGA which is nearly Identical to the original and also the Capstone for Rosewill which is cheaper than the other two but also not quite the same quality. It's still a fully capable PSU I have one and have had 0 issue with it. But it's still not the same as My Leasdex Platinum. One place I really "see" a difference is the connectors.


Mm, sometime's rebrand's are good, but sometime's not, like first XFX core's (atleast 450/550W) was good seasonic rebrand's, but then XFX changed some caps from then and guality lowered...







(105*C caps to 85*C caps)
I have been thinking, to get EVGA's 750W psu to replace this Super Flower Golden Green Pro 750W on future, but ounly becose this superflower is nonmodular...


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> use v-sync


Can you Please explain how vsync has anything to do with cpu clock drops? I've never had to use vsync, ever.... And I honestly don't get why your suggesting vsync since its for frame syncing to your refresh rate.
For craps and giggles I tried it and there is no change so I don't know if your trolling or you don't know what vsync is?


----------



## puts

you said if your fps go over 60 then cpu power drops so just use v-sync and then never goes over 60fps and then your cpu never drop power too


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
> No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya love me dont ya....will u buy me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had 550ti then 660ti's in sli and wanted to go 780ti but price is just crazy compared to older gen ti's were
Click to expand...

That would be because the 560ti and 660ti are midrange parts and the 780ti is a top-end part. One of them would destroy your old 660tis in SLI on it's own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow that's cheap. Are they second hand? I know prices have fallen but I didn't think by that much.


The 970 and 980 basically wrecked the R9 and 700 series cards prices. Now is a _really_ good time to get a top-end card.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow that's cheap. Are they second hand? I know prices have fallen but I didn't think by that much.
> 
> 
> 
> New cards through newegg, but I think amazon is ( or was ) matching the price on the 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The classified is such a nice card, the Lightning will have it's work cut out for it.
Click to expand...

??? Was it some kind of special deal? They're still $700 when I punch it in at the egg. Am I missing something?


----------



## Sadmoto

Having 60+ fps isn't the cause, I was just sayin that my fps drops from 60 to 20 because the cpu clock drops, for some reason only in bf4.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be because the 560ti and 660ti are midrange parts and the 780ti is a top-end part. One of them would destroy your old 660tis in SLI on it's own.
> The 970 and 980 basically wrecked the R9 and 700 series cards prices. Now is a _really_ good time to get a top-end card
> 
> 
> .


since ya in a good mood







whats this card like compared to 7950

i know it would blow it away lol but i was merely trying to say was past ti's have been affordable whilst the 780ti are expensive

well at least for me lol if u understand what im saying


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
> No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya love me dont ya....will u buy me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had 550ti then 660ti's in sli and wanted to go 780ti but price is just crazy compared to older gen ti's were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be because the 560ti and 660ti are midrange parts and the 780ti is a top-end part. One of them would destroy your old 660tis in SLI on it's own.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow that's cheap. Are they second hand? I know prices have fallen but I didn't think by that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 970 and 980 basically wrecked the R9 and 700 series cards prices. Now is a _really_ good time to get a top-end card.
Click to expand...

It really is, I don't know what black friday will bring , but I don't see prices for these top tier older gen cards getting much lower than what I paid.
I've always settled for the cheaper versions of the same gpu , but there is quite a difference once you start overclocking, that's for sure.
Looking forward to playing with the Lightning, should be here Friday. I think it will end up being paired with my z87 mpower/4790k rig, they have the same color theme. Any suggestions for a case that would match the yellow and black board and card? Something that would handle 240 or 280 rad









EDIT : @Johan45 here is the deal i got on the classy http://www.overclock.net/t/1521591/newegg-evga-780-ti-classified-359-99-after-40-rebate-with-borderlands-too

I've done really well in the bargain hunting dept lately, those 2 cards and the Z87 Mpower was only $88 at fry's ( wow, what a board - bios options out the wazoo). The only thing I feel like I spent too much on was the $340 4790k







. But , it's 400 miles to the nearest microcenter, and I got impatient lol.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be because the 560ti and 660ti are midrange parts and the 780ti is a top-end part. One of them would destroy your old 660tis in SLI on it's own.
> The 970 and 980 basically wrecked the R9 and 700 series cards prices. Now is a _really_ good time to get a top-end card
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> since ya in a good mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats this card like compared to 7950
Click to expand...

2560 shaders vs 1792.
4GB VRAM vs 3GB
323GB/s bandwidth vs 240GB/s
64 ROPs vs 32.

It's about 50-60% stronger overall. It doesn't have many features above the 7950 aside from XDMA, and the DCU II cooler for the 290(x) was meh by DCU standards, but it was still a good cooler. Honestly, you're on 1080 60hz, a 290 is made for 4k and can do 1440 60hz on its own in most games, it's overkill. _But..._

**Prepares for all the people who think I'm a diehard AMD fanboy to die of heart attack**

If you were going to spend that much on a GPU and _not_ upgrade your monitor to a 120/144hz or 1440p, I would recommend the GTX 970 instead. The reasons are simple.

It's just as strong as a 290.
It uses less power, and will makes less noise as a result.
It can be SLI'd easier due to less heat.
At your current resolution/hz, it is overkill, but you can use DSR to make use of extra GPU power to make your games very pretty.
DSR is basically forced supersampling. It renders the game larger internally, then downscales it to match your resolution. It's the most pure and by far the prettiest form of Anti-Aliasing available.

Depending on the model it also costs the same or a little more as the 290 you linked;
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-zotac-gtx-970-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1076mhz-boost-1216mhz-1664-cores-1x-dp-2x-dvi-1x-hdmi

EDIT:
Also, "ti" means "a step above". There is a 750ti and a 760ti as well. Just because the 780ti says ti doesn't make it comparable to other ti models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It really is, I don't know what black friday will bring , but I don't see prices for these top tier older gen cards getting much lower than what I paid.
> I've always settled for the cheaper versions of the same gpu , but there is quite a difference once you start overclocking, that's for sure.
> Looking forward to playing with the Lightning, should be here Friday. I think it will end up being paired with my z87 mpower/4790k rig, they have the same color theme. Any suggestions for a case that would match the yellow and black board and card? Something that would handle 240 or 280 rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : @Johan45 here is the deal i got on the classy http://www.overclock.net/t/1521591/newegg-evga-780-ti-classified-359-99-after-40-rebate-with-borderlands-too
> 
> I've done really well in the bargain hunting dept lately, those 2 cards and the Z87 Mpower was only $88 at fry's ( wow, what a board - bios options out the wazoo). The only thing I feel like I spent too much on was the $340 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But , it's 400 miles to the nearest microcenter, and I got impatient lol.


A shame too since in about a week Microcenter will charge about $180-200 for an i7. They do it every year. I'd have shipped one to you, I've done it for people before.


----------



## Johan45

Looks like the deal is over. still over 600 and for a Canuck that'll still be in the $700 range.
@KyadCK
I've been watching the prices pretty close and have never come across a deal like the one cssorkinman came across. I haven't found a 780ti here for less that $650 yet. I'm tempted to just get a 980 for the same price.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 2560 shaders vs 1792.
> 4GB VRAM vs 3GB
> 323GB/s bandwidth vs 240GB/s
> 64 ROPs vs 32.
> 
> It's about 50-60% stronger overall. It doesn't have many features above the 7950 aside from XDMA, and the DCU II cooler for the 290(x) was meh by DCU standards, but it was still a good cooler. Honestly, you're on 1080 60hz, a 290 is made for 4k and can do 1440 60hz on its own in most games, it's overkill. _But..._
> 
> **Prepares for all the people who think I'm a diehard AMD fanboy to die of heart attack**
> 
> If you were going to spend that much on a GPU and _not_ upgrade your monitor to a 120/144hz or 1440p, I would recommend the GTX 970 instead. The reasons are simple.
> 
> It's just as strong as a 290.
> It uses less power, and will makes less noise as a result.
> It can be SLI'd easier due to less heat.
> At your current resolution/hz, it is overkill, but you can use DSR to make use of extra GPU power to make your games very pretty.
> DSR is basically forced supersampling. It renders the game larger internally, then downscales it to match your resolution. It's the most pure and by far the prettiest form of Anti-Aliasing available.
> 
> Depending on the model it also costs the same or a little more as the 290 you linked;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-zotac-gtx-970-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1076mhz-boost-1216mhz-1664-cores-1x-dp-2x-dvi-1x-hdmi
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, "ti" means "a step above". There is a 750ti and a 760ti as well. Just because the 780ti says ti doesn't make it comparable to other ti models.
> A shame too since in about a week Microcenter will charge about $180-200 for an i7. They do it every year. I'd have shipped one to you, I've done it for people before.


thanks for the info dude really informative.......the wife would cut off my lil pinky







if i choose a monitor too haha if i could rep i would









ill probably just save and upgrade both....thanks again


----------



## bhint15

Well playing around with it I finally got to the best overclock I could with my setup. I wanted to post here because I haven't found much about the Biostar TA970 overclocking on the internet.

Board: Biostar TA970 ver 5.3 with 97XAD312.BSS BIOS
Processor: FX-8320E @ 3.96Ghz
Memory: G.Skill Ares 2x4GB DDR3-1866 9-10-9-28 T2 timings (Part# F3-1866C9D-8GAB)
PSU: Raidmax Hybrid 2 RX-530SS 530W (Purchased in 2011 and used on old system)
Video: Radeon Sapphire 7970 OC with Boost 3GB

Ended up playing with CPU Clock and multiplier to get the whole system where I wanted it. At first, I did multiplier only and couldn't get above 4GHZ (and still can't, I've been told and read it is limitation of the 4+1 VRM and my inexpensive board, which I'm ok with)
Originally 200Mhz clock and 20 mulitplier with 1.25V Core VID and Over voltage set to +.04V for CPU.

Then moved to CPU clock timings. Ended up with these settings:
CPU Clock 240mhz
Multiplier 16.5 = 3960mhz cpu speed
Moved HT speed down to 2ghz to end up with 2.4ghz effective speed
Moved NB speed down to 1.8ghz to end up with 2.16ghz effective speed (original was 2.2ghz)
This set my 1866 ram at DDR3-1920 at the stock clocks of 9-10-9-28 T2

I had to voltage up things a little to:
Core VID = 1.25V
NB VID = 1.225? (I'm not at home but pretty sure that is what I needed to boot CPU clock 240)
and under over voltage config:
memory +.01V
cpu Vcore +.04V
cpu-nb over votlage +.02V

I think that covers about all my settings. I would like to play higher but the VRM or my PSU is holding me back and I'm very happy for the extreme budget build I put together. This yielding my Firestrike score on 3DMark going up from around 5100 to 5500 and memory speeds went up as well. Not a huge gain but not bad I guess.
I haven't had much luck overclock video card at this point I'm guessing pushing everything else isn't helping.
Again just typing this up, any feedback is welcome but mainly putting out there for those trying to play with these inexpensive TA970 or similar boards.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1. That's right, you live in Europe, very different from Australia.......like complete opposites almost
> 
> 2. Corsair in my experience in Australia has been sucky to say the least and thier PSU's (high end) are among the most expensive you can get
> 
> 3. You are using software......that's a fail, Those are never accurate
> 
> Either one is still enough for what you need but never again buying from a company due to one product being faulty is silly, in that case i should tell everyone that Corsair Dominator Ram and Asus ROG Boards are all crap and you should never buy them


yeah i know, its the land of down under









No seriously, i never said that Seasonic is bad as a brand but i expected a lot more from them since their products are way overpriced IMO while i have almost the same for 70 euro's less with better warranty...

Is it really that hard to understand what i try to say here or are you trying something...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1. That's right, you live in Europe, very different from Australia.......like complete opposites almost
> 
> 2. Corsair in my experience in Australia has been sucky to say the least and thier PSU's (high end) are among the most expensive you can get
> 
> 3. You are using software......that's a fail, Those are never accurate
> 
> Either one is still enough for what you need but never again buying from a company due to one product being faulty is silly, in that case i should tell everyone that Corsair Dominator Ram and Asus ROG Boards are all crap and you should never buy them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Seasonic is a bad brand of PSU? What is this madness?


Of course Seasonic is not a bad brand... i never said that either. Only their RMA department sucks and their customer care center as well.. for an premium quality PSU manufacturer i was expecting a lot more because like i said before, you pay a lot more with the name Seasonic on it than the name Cooler Master while they are basically the same.


----------



## cssorkinman

Heaven 4.0 with the 780 ti


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 2560 shaders vs 1792.
> 4GB VRAM vs 3GB
> 323GB/s bandwidth vs 240GB/s
> 64 ROPs vs 32.
> 
> It's about 50-60% stronger overall. It doesn't have many features above the 7950 aside from XDMA, and the DCU II cooler for the 290(x) was meh by DCU standards, but it was still a good cooler. Honestly, you're on 1080 60hz, a 290 is made for 4k and can do 1440 60hz on its own in most games, it's overkill. _But..._
> 
> **Prepares for all the people who think I'm a diehard AMD fanboy to die of heart attack**
> 
> If you were going to spend that much on a GPU and _not_ upgrade your monitor to a 120/144hz or 1440p, I would recommend the GTX 970 instead. The reasons are simple.
> 
> It's just as strong as a 290.
> It uses less power, and will makes less noise as a result.
> It can be SLI'd easier due to less heat.
> At your current resolution/hz, it is overkill, but you can use DSR to make use of extra GPU power to make your games very pretty.
> DSR is basically forced supersampling. It renders the game larger internally, then downscales it to match your resolution. It's the most pure and by far the prettiest form of Anti-Aliasing available.
> 
> Depending on the model it also costs the same or a little more as the 290 you linked;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-zotac-gtx-970-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1076mhz-boost-1216mhz-1664-cores-1x-dp-2x-dvi-1x-hdmi
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, "ti" means "a step above". There is a 750ti and a 760ti as well. Just because the 780ti says ti doesn't make it comparable to other ti models.
> A shame too since in about a week Microcenter will charge about $180-200 for an i7. They do it every year. I'd have shipped one to you, I've done it for people before.


Exactly man, that is what i love about my card. I play all my games with DSR and it simply looks stunning. I am not sure if the 970 is faster or not than the 290 because benchmarks and reviews vary a lot.

I can say that its an amazing GPU and it overclocks like there is no tomorrow. 14K is the max i achieved this far with an boost clock of 1560Mhz int he Nvidia 970 thread there were guys claiming that they can get over 1600MHz.

You forgot to mention the new MFAA tho, i haven't played with it yet but it must be awesome.

this is how it works with MFAA: 




this is explains DSR: 




I have 144Hz monitor and MSI 970 gaming 4G and it works perfect for me.


----------



## cssorkinman

Valley 1.0
Putting a lot of distance between it and my trusty 7970.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
> No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Impressive! Without a doubt those Classy's are real nice. nice clock on the Vram also. my vram starts to get unhappy after 1820mhz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3160178



wanted to see how the new drivers score. that is a reference TI with a custom Bios.


----------



## puts

is it possible if intel avx fail and reason can be overheating and not stabilty? @ core temp 74c it gave me error and vrm temp was 85c and socket temp 69c


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> is it possible if intel avx fail and reason can be overheating and not stabilty? @ core temp 74c it gave me error and vrm temp was 85c and socket temp 69c


very possible


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Impressive! Without a doubt those Classy's are real nice. nice clock on the Vram also. my vram starts to get unhappy after 1820mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3160178
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to see how the new drivers score. that is a reference TI with a custom Bios.


I bet that's not your highest score with the 780Ti? If not, what is your best graphics score? just for comparison.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Impressive! Without a doubt those Classy's are real nice. nice clock on the Vram also. my vram starts to get unhappy after 1820mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3160178
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to see how the new drivers score. that is a reference TI with a custom Bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that's not your highest score with the 780Ti? If not, what is your best graphics score? just for comparison.
Click to expand...

I've not done suicides with this card but i think my highest non valid result was 13.7 or 13.8 k graphics.

i'm heat and TDP limited right now, I think i've only got another 40w of TDP i can extract out of the bios before i'm at power input limits.

does 1246mhz 24/7 stable, so that is my daily clock.

with a block, not this cheap aio i should beable to get a little more performance due to not losing as much power to heat.

I still havn't bothered to do the hardmod. gatta find a tiny variable resistor for that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I bet that's not your highest score with the 780Ti? If not, what is your best graphics score? just for comparison.


over 9000


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I bet that's not your highest score with the 780Ti? If not, what is your best graphics score? just for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> over 9000
Click to expand...

Lol , there is an actual steam achievement for that


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've not done suicides with this card but i think my highest non valid result was 13.7 or 13.8 k graphics.
> 
> i'm heat and TDP limited right now, I think i've only got another 40w of TDP i can extract out of the bios before i'm at power input limits.
> 
> does 1246mhz 24/7 stable, so that is my daily clock.
> 
> with a block, not this cheap aio i should beable to get a little more performance due to not losing as much power to heat.
> 
> I still havn't bothered to do the hardmod. gatta find a tiny variable resistor for that.


Okay, seems a good score to me, but i bet your card can do a lot better.

At first i could not get my clocks stable for 14K score, it took me to remove my side panel and one extra 120mm fan blowing cool air towards the card in order to get an bench stable max boost clock.

I am not going to mod my bios because i don't want to risk it breaking just yet. And as i could read int he MSI 970 and Nvidia 970 thread there is not much gain going from stock to modded bios anyway. Perhaps 100 point extra but that's it mostly.

My max gaming boost clock is 1488 and my memory is at 1943 24/7 stable, been playing games for couple of hours and had no errors whatsoever.

Do you mean you want to water cool your card? What about the kraken G10? Is that no option? I've heard that for MSI that's not possible because the vrm's get too hot because lack of cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've not done suicides with this card but i think my highest non valid result was 13.7 or 13.8 k graphics.
> 
> i'm heat and TDP limited right now, I think i've only got another 40w of TDP i can extract out of the bios before i'm at power input limits.
> 
> does 1246mhz 24/7 stable, so that is my daily clock.
> 
> with a block, not this cheap aio i should beable to get a little more performance due to not losing as much power to heat.
> 
> I still havn't bothered to do the hardmod. gatta find a tiny variable resistor for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> over 9000


You mean total score right? I can't get an total score with my current Firestrike.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol , there is an actual steam achievement for that


yeah I knew that.. just was fitting for the comment said lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, seems a good score to me, but i bet your card can do a lot better.
> 
> At first i could not get my clocks stable for 14K score, it took me to remove my side panel and one extra 120mm fan blowing cool air towards the card in order to get an bench stable max boost clock.
> 
> I am not going to mod my bios because i don't want to risk it breaking just yet. And as i could read int he MSI 970 and Nvidia 970 thread there is not much gain going from stock to modded bios anyway. Perhaps 100 point extra but that's it mostly.
> 
> My max gaming boost clock is 1488 and my memory is at 1943 24/7 stable, been playing games for couple of hours and had no errors whatsoever.
> 
> Do you mean you want to water cool your card? What about the kraken G10? Is that no option? I've heard that for MSI thats not possible because the vrm's get too hot because lack of cooling.
> 
> You mean total score right? I can't get an total score with my current Firestrike.


will you please clarify your statement I think there is an adjective set as a predicate and some other stuff going on that my brain just imploded


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've not done suicides with this card but i think my highest non valid result was 13.7 or 13.8 k graphics.
> 
> i'm heat and TDP limited right now, I think i've only got another 40w of TDP i can extract out of the bios before i'm at power input limits.
> 
> does 1246mhz 24/7 stable, so that is my daily clock.
> 
> with a block, not this cheap aio i should beable to get a little more performance due to not losing as much power to heat.
> 
> I still havn't bothered to do the hardmod. gatta find a tiny variable resistor for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, seems a good score to me, but i bet your card can do a lot better.
> 
> At first i could not get my clocks stable for 14K score, it took me to remove my side panel and one extra 120mm fan blowing cool air towards the card in order to get an bench stable max boost clock.
> 
> I am not going to mod my bios because i don't want to risk it breaking just yet. And as i could read int he MSI 970 and Nvidia 970 thread there is not much gain going from stock to modded bios anyway. Perhaps 100 point extra but that's it mostly.
> 
> My max gaming boost clock is 1488 and my memory is at 1943 24/7 stable, been playing games for couple of hours and had no errors whatsoever.
> 
> Do you mean you want to water cool your card? What about the kraken G10? Is that no option? I've heard that for MSI thats not possible because the vrm's get too hot because lack of cooling.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've not done suicides with this card but i think my highest non valid result was 13.7 or 13.8 k graphics.
> 
> i'm heat and TDP limited right now, I think i've only got another 40w of TDP i can extract out of the bios before i'm at power input limits.
> 
> does 1246mhz 24/7 stable, so that is my daily clock.
> 
> with a block, not this cheap aio i should beable to get a little more performance due to not losing as much power to heat.
> 
> I still havn't bothered to do the hardmod. gatta find a tiny variable resistor for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> over 9000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean total score right? I can't get an total score with my current Firestrike.
Click to expand...

Arctic Hybrid Gen 1 is what i'm using, it is essentially the same as g10

It isn't Core temps i'm too worried about, altho they are creeping up there, I need to get the VRM temps more in check, its still only a fan for the VRMS with G10 like ad on/

Right now my TDP limit is 345w I need to up it again. i upped it 45w and it made my scores a little more stream line and consistent.

Last i heard 900 series can't be bios modded yet. i could be wrong.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah I knew that.. just was fitting for the comment said lol
> will you please clarify your statement I think there is an adjective set as a predicate and some other stuff going on that my brain just imploded


what do you mean by that? I have no idea what you are talking about. Even with Google translate i don't know what you mean, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah I knew that.. just was fitting for the comment said lol
> will you please clarify your statement I think there is an adjective set as a predicate and some other stuff going on that my brain just imploded


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Arctic Hybrid Gen 1 is what i'm using, it is essentially the same as g10
> 
> It isn't Core temps i'm too worried about, altho they are creeping up there, I need to get the VRM temps more in check, its still only a fan for the VRMS with G10 like ad on/
> 
> Right now my TDP limit is 345w I need to up it again. i upped it 45w and it made my scores a little more stream line and consistent.
> 
> Last i heard 900 series can't be bios modded yet. i could be wrong.


That's one expensive GPU cooler you have there. The G10 costs only a fraction of that. It must be much better than the G10.

I've heard the same in the MSI 970 thread. The GPU core temps are not the problem but in most cases the vrm's get too hot so the card throttles down not due to power draw or power limit but because of the heat of the vrm's.

Did you mod your bios for the extra TDP? What hardware mod are you talking about? In the GTX 660ti thread there was a guy that soldered some things on the back of the card ( i have no idea how or what he did precisely) to remove the power limit in order to prevent the card from throttling down.

Yes the 900 series bios can be modded but its more complicated than my previous GTX 660ti so i wait a few weeks or perhaps months when they have sorted it out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what do you mean by that? I have no idea what you are talking about. Even with Google translate i don't know what you mean, sorry.
> 
> That's one expensive GPU cooler you have there. The G10 costs only a fraction of that. It must be much better than the G10.
> 
> I've heard the same in the MSI 970 thread. The GPU core temps are not the problem but in most cases the vrm's get too hot so the card throttles down not due to power draw or power limit but because of the heat of the vrm's.
> 
> Did you mod your bios for the extra TDP? What hardware mod are you talking about? In the GTX 660ti thread there was a guy that soldered some things on the back of the card ( i have no idea how or what he did precisely) to remove the power limit in order to prevent the card from throttling down.
> 
> Yes the 900 series bios can be modded but its more complicated than my previous GTX 660ti so i wait a few weeks or perhaps months when they have sorted it out.


I just didn't understand what you said so I made a condeluded statement of nonsense


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah I knew that.. just was fitting for the comment said lol
> will you please clarify your statement I think there is an adjective set as a predicate and some other stuff going on that my brain just imploded
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean by that? I have no idea what you are talking about. Even with Google translate i don't know what you mean, sorry.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah I knew that.. just was fitting for the comment said lol
> will you please clarify your statement I think there is an adjective set as a predicate and some other stuff going on that my brain just imploded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Arctic Hybrid Gen 1 is what i'm using, it is essentially the same as g10
> 
> It isn't Core temps i'm too worried about, altho they are creeping up there, I need to get the VRM temps more in check, its still only a fan for the VRMS with G10 like ad on/
> 
> Right now my TDP limit is 345w I need to up it again. i upped it 45w and it made my scores a little more stream line and consistent.
> 
> Last i heard 900 series can't be bios modded yet. i could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one expensive GPU cooler you have there. The G10 costs only a fraction of that. It must be much better than the G10.
> 
> I've heard the same in the MSI 970 thread. The GPU core temps are not the problem but in most cases the vrm's get too hot so the card throttles down not due to power draw or power limit but because of the heat of the vrm's.
> 
> Did you mod your bios for the extra TDP? What hardware mod are you talking about? In the GTX 660ti thread there was a guy that soldered some things on the back of the card ( i have no idea how or what he did precisely) to remove the power limit in order to prevent the card from throttling down.
> 
> Yes the 900 series bios can be modded but its more complicated than my previous GTX 660ti so i wait a few weeks or perhaps months when they have sorted it out.
Click to expand...

arctic unit comes with the rad pump plate thing, G10 is only the bracket, you need to add an AIO, its along the same price one you add in a single AIO rad.

cores are not the issue. so the single 120mm rad is sufficient for what it is doing. I need better VRM cooling to offset the power loss to heat.

Like i said i could be wrong but i think its more involved and complicated than just figuring out the Bio's, I'm pretty sure it has to do with the bios re flash blocking by the driver or hardware or whatever, I've not read up on it as i don't own a 900 series card. all i know is that I've got to uninstall my driver to even attempt to flash my 750TI, just having that in the system causes issue with NVflash even when i'm only flashing my 780 ti

If i'm not mistaken inno 3D bought this design for their use.(i know they have a 780 ti model that comes with this stock), arctic is on another generation and it is almost entirely different.


----------



## puts

Is it possible when vrm temps go over 80c then cpu socket and core temps raise very fast using intel burn test. Looks like if my board vrm temps hit 80c+ then cpu core and socket temps raise with 5-10 second from 60-62c to 70c+ but before that they stay 60-62c and wont raise over that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... isn't the v850 a Seasonic rebrand?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is but Mega only reads what he want to read because he has tremendous vanity.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i said: *Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..*
> 
> I am not saying that their PSU's are bad but when they get bad the warranty is ridiculous. I am not even talking about tech support witch i called before.
> 
> You get an incapable Chinese female on the line that can barely speak English..
> 
> the CM V850 is based on the same platform as the newer X-850 but costs way less. THAT is the reason i won't go with Seasonic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be grateful you don't live here, 98% of customer service is outsourced and i always get someone that speaks bad english.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Never Seasonic for me again...
> 
> My PSU died after only 1 year of usage and i have to *pay for my own shipping for RMA*?! My retail store said it could take over 1 moth before i get any answers from them...
> 
> That's ridiculous and enough for me to NEVER EVER buy Seasonic again. Their PSU's are way over priced as well because most PSU's are based on the same platforms than the X series but costs way less and have much better warranty..
> 
> I have the Cooler master V850 and *performs much better* than the Seasonic X-850 and cost me 80 euro's less... and the warranty is much better as well..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paying for RMA shipping is again pretty normal, if it's an issue they will supply you with a prepaid parcel sticker most of the time.
> _*
> It's pretty well known that you can buy other brands that are based on the same platform can be had for cheaper.
> 
> I would also like to know how you know this one performs so much better?*_
Click to expand...

again thanks !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Seems like 300fsb is not stable for me and no mather what cloks i use and voltages she always gives error @ 91 second with avx test so any tips maybe need raise some other voltages than cpu ?


need bios to help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Be grateful you don't live here, 98% of customer service is outsourced and i always get someone that speaks bad english.*
> Paying for RMA shipping is again pretty normal, if it's an issue they will supply you with a prepaid parcel sticker most of the time.
> 
> It's pretty well known that you can buy other brands that are based on the same platform can be had for cheaper.
> 
> I would also like to know how you know this one performs so much better?
> 
> 
> 
> And you are okay with that even when you spend like 210 euro's/dollars on a unit that could be bought for 70 euro's less with better tech support and better voltage ripple?
> 
> *I am from the Netherlands* and we do things different over here and most of the time we have great tech support and warranty. *Corsair for example has the best tech support and RMA procedures of them all and their PSU's are not even the most expensive ones.* I am pretty sure you do understand what i am trying to say here don't you?
> 
> I bought the CM V850 because of its great reviews and its low voltage ripple and high efficiency. I go like, yeah why not try it out.
> *I can see that in HWINFO64*, its always higher than 12 volts and never drops below it. My X-850 on the other hand puts barely more than 12 volts and minimum is most of the time below 12 volt.
> 
> So their claims of the 1% tolerance on the 12V rail is true because i can see that in HWINFO64 like mentioned before. You have to agree with me that the CM V850 is the best choice between the X-850 and the CM V850 especially because it costs 70 euro's less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. That's right, you live in Europe, very different from Australia.......like complete opposites almost
> 
> 2. Corsair in my experience in Australia has been sucky to say the least and thier PSU's (high end) are among the most expensive you can get
> 
> 3. You are using software......that's a fail, Those are never accurate
> 
> Either one is still enough for what you need but never again buying from a company due to one product being faulty is silly, in that case i should tell everyone that Corsair Dominator Ram and Asus ROG Boards are all crap and you should never buy them
Click to expand...

as usual thanks for not making me state it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> At flash check the link to the quote
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back man, i missed ya
Click to expand...

thanks !


----------



## Benjiw

Not been here for a while as i've been busy with college designing things like this



I've been trying to get my 5ghz stable, but it's not happening, I just can't work out what voltages are doing what, my FSB is at 240 at 250 it just won't boot at all. I turned down my multi etc and everything but I just can't get it right, can I have some knowledge/tips thrown my way? Pretty please?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not been here for a while as i've been busy with college designing things like this
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get my 5ghz stable, but it's not happening, I just can't work out what voltages are doing what, my FSB is at 240 at 250 it just won't boot at all. I turned down my multi etc and everything but I just can't get it right, can I have some knowledge/tips thrown my way? Pretty please?


here ya go fella
u might have to play with the voltages a little but this is what u need, it helped mike the owl with his


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 2560 shaders vs 1792.
> 4GB VRAM vs 3GB
> 323GB/s bandwidth vs 240GB/s
> 64 ROPs vs 32.
> 
> It's about 50-60% stronger overall. It doesn't have many features above the 7950 aside from XDMA, and the DCU II cooler for the 290(x) was meh by DCU standards, but it was still a good cooler. Honestly, you're on 1080 60hz, a 290 is made for 4k and can do 1440 60hz on its own in most games, it's overkill. _But..._
> 
> **Prepares for all the people who think I'm a diehard AMD fanboy to die of heart attack**
> 
> If you were going to spend that much on a GPU and _not_ upgrade your monitor to a 120/144hz or 1440p, I would recommend the GTX 970 instead. The reasons are simple.
> 
> It's just as strong as a 290.
> It uses less power, and will makes less noise as a result.
> It can be SLI'd easier due to less heat.
> At your current resolution/hz, it is overkill, but you can use DSR to make use of extra GPU power to make your games very pretty.
> DSR is basically forced supersampling. It renders the game larger internally, then downscales it to match your resolution. It's the most pure and by far the prettiest form of Anti-Aliasing available.
> 
> Depending on the model it also costs the same or a little more as the 290 you linked;
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-zotac-gtx-970-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1076mhz-boost-1216mhz-1664-cores-1x-dp-2x-dvi-1x-hdmi
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, "ti" means "a step above". There is a 750ti and a 760ti as well. Just because the 780ti says ti doesn't make it comparable to other ti models.
> A shame too since in about a week Microcenter will charge about $180-200 for an i7. They do it every year. I'd have shipped one to you, I've done it for people before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly man, that is what i love about my card. I play all my games with DSR and it simply looks stunning. I am not sure if the 970 is faster or not than the 290 because benchmarks and reviews vary a lot.
> 
> I can say that its an amazing GPU and it overclocks like there is no tomorrow. 14K is the max i achieved this far with an boost clock of 1560Mhz int he Nvidia 970 thread there were guys claiming that they can get over 1600MHz.
> 
> You forgot to mention the new MFAA tho, i haven't played with it yet but it must be awesome.
> 
> this is how it works with MFAA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is explains DSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 144Hz monitor and MSI 970 gaming 4G and it works perfect for me.
Click to expand...

As Kyad said, the 970 is a nice deal atm, performs roughly the same as a R9 290 at 1080p and less power, heat etc

But i gotta ask about this:
Quote:


> You forgot to mention the new MFAA tho, i haven't played with it yet but it must be awesome.


How is it awesome when you haven't even used it? the best form of AA is Supersampling (Again, as Kyad said)

I'm just going to assume that you mean Graphics score when you talk about 14k etc, still would be nice to see completed runs though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Installed the 780 TI yesterday, less than 10 runs in and I've cracked the top 5 on the Orb for the combo.
> No tess tweaks, no overvolting, high temp of 61 on the gpu , plenty of Vishera left in the tank too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive! Without a doubt those Classy's are real nice. nice clock on the Vram also. my vram starts to get unhappy after 1820mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3160178
> 
> 
> 
> wanted to see how the new drivers score. that is a reference TI with a custom Bios.
Click to expand...

That's some nice scores there, I really should think about grabbing a nice high end card to bench with now i have a CVF+8350 laying around








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again thanks !!!


No worries Mega


----------



## puts

Is this good place for vrm fan?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Took me a few seconds to realise the pic is upside down but yep, looks decent to me


----------



## puts

Its not upside down








Its inverted pc case


----------



## gertruude

this post on another thread made me laugh

5ghz on 1.35volts stable in all tests!










worse than hurricane haha


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this post on another thread made me laugh
> 
> 5ghz on 1.35volts stable in all tests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worse than hurricane haha


I've seen some nice CPUs but that would be a first. Just wait for pics I guess. There's a guy in this thread who claims he can run 6.0 stable with room temp water. http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/official-6ghz-oc-club/460
Takes all kinds doesn't it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've seen some nice CPUs but that would be a first. Just wait for pics I guess. There's a guy in this thread who claims he can run 6.0 stable with room temp water. http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/official-6ghz-oc-club/460
> Takes all kinds doesn't it?


it beggars belief









why would someone fake it lol.....we see peeps posting proof with wild claims but these guys dont post screenshots
and they expects us to believe them....its a shame


----------



## Johan45

Has to be either attention or just plain trolling. Looking for a response.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> here ya go fella
> u might have to play with the voltages a little but this is what u need, it helped mike the owl with his
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Certainly did young man. Thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Has to be either attention or just plain trolling. Looking for a response.


notice he keeps referencing idle temps. never a load temp


----------



## puts

Damn its so weird i put fan on my northbridge heatsink(amd original heatsink fan) and tmpin2 hwmonitor still going over 80c after minute intel burn test high with 4.5ghz @ 1.31v my board is 990fxa-ud7 and all other temps are OK and my room is cold windows is opened its night and near to 0c outside temp


----------



## RagingCain




----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Damn its so weird i put fan on my northbridge heatsink(amd original heatsink fan) and tmpin2 hwmonitor still going over 80c after minute intel burn test high with 4.5ghz @ 1.31v my board is 990fxa-ud7 and all other temps are OK and my room is cold windows is opened its night and near to 0c outside temp


Contact maybe?.

Just weird cos I'm pumping 1.35V on my HT (northbridge) and not seeing nor feeling the heat on my kitty. But yes, on my UD3 previously, nb is really a toast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Very nice set-up cain..


----------



## puts

Yes i think too maybe bad contact but what i can do for that? VRM dont use thermal paste and they use some kind rubber thing contacting with northbridge heatsink.


----------



## Johan45

If the heatsink is warm it's likely working. You can buy thermal pads if you wanna replace those and new TIM if you think you need it.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Damn its so weird i put fan on my northbridge heatsink(amd original heatsink fan) and tmpin2 hwmonitor still going over 80c after minute intel burn test high with 4.5ghz @ 1.31v my board is 990fxa-ud7 and all other temps are OK and my room is cold windows is opened its night and near to 0c outside temp
> 
> 
> 
> Contact maybe?.
> 
> Just weird cos I'm pumping 1.35V on my HT (northbridge) and not seeing nor feeling the heat on my kitty. But yes, on my UD3 previously, nb is really a toast.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice set-up cain..
Click to expand...

Thanks mus!~

I have to thank my beautiful girlfriend though, she let me occupy the space since Prometheus kicked the bucket







I owe her some major sex.


----------



## mus1mus

You lack one thing though. No not lacking one, You need one thing replaced.

Get a Monochrome Monitor.


----------



## cssorkinman

Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140

EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb









This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.


have you tried keeping the memory near stock and pumping your core?

your scores are making me consider my OC


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried keeping the memory near stock and pumping your core?
> 
> your scores are making me consider my OC
Click to expand...

Not really but I think Im near the end of what i can do for core and mem clocks without adding voltage , but temps are still under 70


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried keeping the memory near stock and pumping your core?
> 
> your scores are making me consider my OC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really but I think Im near the end of what i can do for core and mem clocks without adding voltage , but temps are still under 70
Click to expand...

won't stay there once you get too 1.212v LOL

might try to drop my clock to 1140-1200mhz and see what the memory can do with the voltage (kuz power rail)

I peak around 74* with my cooler with my clocks.

Block + h220-x wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.


Duude







what kind of unholy clocks have you got going over there in them Nebraska cornfields oooooo

Sorcery, its is plain sorcery I say, back in the day you would have been burned at the stake







for practicing the black arts

5.7 ghz Whaaat! Next time I'll let you buy my next CPU and ship it to me since you seem to have the Midas touch


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Duude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of unholy clocks have you got going over there in them Nebraska cornfields oooooo
> 
> Sorcery, its is plain sorcery I say, back in the day you would have been burned at the stake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for practicing the black arts
> 
> 5.7 ghz Whaaat! Next time I'll let you buy my next CPU and ship it to me since you seem to have the Midas touch
Click to expand...

lol , the key there is that it was on the GD-80 gives me about 10C advantage over my CHV-z's and that = 200mhz of oc headroom near those clocks


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If the heatsink is warm it's likely working. You can buy thermal pads if you wanna replace those and new TIM if you think you need it.


Yes its pretty hot with regular use and low fan speed and warm room and vrm show idle temps 35-42c and gaming like metro 2033 or watch dogs it goes 72c with 4ghz 1.2v. But if i overclock i put my all case fan max speed and i have that good cooler too what push air to vrm and northebridge like amd oem cooler and cold room opened windows 0c-5c and with intel burn test vrm goes 80c then touching heatsink i dont feel hot and its pretty cold and this is weird too if i burn test then motherboard temp(tmpin0 thats southbridge temp right?) is only 25c but northbridge heatsink is one piece and cool southbridge too.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Yes its pretty hot with regular use and low fan speed and warm room and vrm show idle temps 35-42c and gaming like metro 2033 or watch dogs it goes 72c with 4ghz 1.2v. But if i overclock i put my all case fan max speed and i have that good cooler too what push air to vrm and northebridge like amd oem cooler and cold room opened windows 0c-5c and with intel burn test vrm goes 80c then touching heatsink i dont feel hot and its pretty cold and this is weird too if i burn test then motherboard temp(tmpin0 thats southbridge temp right?) is only 25c but northbridge heatsink is one piece and cool southbridge too.


RMA it if you can.. Your ambient says you shouldnt be hitting those temps.. unless..


----------



## puts

Thats not possible because that board is 3 year old.
In BIOS NB voltage control 1.100v is right and not too much?


----------



## xLPGx

Isn't the D13 the least quiet card on the market pretty much?
Edit: dangit quote, hate posting on the phone. But this to the guy who bought it and posted.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.










Nice run, that card looks like a monster. After all that card talk I broke . Here's a comparison to my 770SLI sorry I was using my Intel








http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3173045/fs/2543598


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Isn't the D13 the least quiet card on the market pretty much?
> Edit: dangit quote, hate posting on the phone. But this to the guy who bought it and posted.


Would you like a little video later? (Heading to comic con today).

It's silent so far


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Would you like a little video later? (Heading to comic con today).
> 
> It's silent so far


That'd be nice. Cause when the swedish site sweclockers tested it it was incredibly loud in their test bench. http://www.sweclockers.com/image/diagram/7274?k=337c5522c858ed5fa77d9e5f86adae6b


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice run, that card looks like a monster. After all that card talk I broke . Here's a comparison to my 770SLI sorry I was using my Intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3173045/fs/2543598
Click to expand...

Very nice







.

What model 980 did you get? Did you have to add any voltage for those clocks?

I'm such a wuss when it comes to overclocking hardware that is $300 +. I will pound the hell out of my < $200 AMD chips , but those I7's and these top end cards are just too expensive for me to ruin.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Thanks mus!~
> 
> I have to thank my beautiful girlfriend though, she let me occupy the space since Prometheus kicked the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owe her some major sex.


What happened to Prometheus, did the fittings fall loose or something?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally put an AMD cpu in the top 30 firestrike ultra single card rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3175516
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/530#post_23116140
> 
> EDIT: good enough for 3rd place among the hardware combo of 8350 and 780ti on the orb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card makes it easy, haven't even added voltage yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice run, that card looks like a monster. After all that card talk I broke . Here's a comparison to my 770SLI sorry I was using my Intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3173045/fs/2543598
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What model 980 did you get? Did you have to add any voltage for those clocks?
> 
> I'm such a wuss when it comes to overclocking hardware that is $300 +. I will pound the hell out of my < $200 AMD chips , but those I7's and these top end cards are just too expensive for me to ruin.
Click to expand...

I got the ASUS 980 STRIX, all in was $700 and I'm already reading about BIOS mods in the 980 thread here. Doesn't look as if it's all ironed out yet but I'm at 100 of 450+ pages.
I hadn't added any voltage to stock at that point and don't know if that's max yet. It sits at 1.21 and Nvidia Inspector says I have up to 1.25v available. Had company stop in so had to cut it short and I'm working right now. There are times I wish I would have had your restraint cssorkinman, would have saved me some greif.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I got the ASUS 980 STRIX, all in was $700 and I'm already reading about BIOS mods in the 980 thread here. Doesn't look as if it's all ironed out yet but I'm at 100 of 450+ pages.
> I hadn't added any voltage to stock at that point and don't know if that's max yet. It sits at 1.21 and Nvidia Inspector says I have up to 1.25v available. Had company stop in so had to cut it short and I'm working right now. There are times I wish I would have had your restraint cssorkinman, would have saved me some greif.


I generally don't overclock my video although I usually buy factory overclocked versions of cards... I thought about trying to rma my 8800gtx to evga one of the fans has some vibration and after inspection I seen why it has a screw that was never installed it has the hole but no threads.... oddly enough the years I ran it with no issues never heard the vibration but after installing it again to use as a physx card in the old pc it is very loud...wonder what they might give me as it was the gtx superclocked model


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I got the ASUS 980 STRIX, all in was $700 and I'm already reading about BIOS mods in the 980 thread here. Doesn't look as if it's all ironed out yet but I'm at 100 of 450+ pages.
> I hadn't added any voltage to stock at that point and don't know if that's max yet. It sits at 1.21 and Nvidia Inspector says I have up to 1.25v available. Had company stop in so had to cut it short and I'm working right now. There are times I wish I would have had your restraint cssorkinman, would have saved me some greif.
> 
> 
> 
> I generally don't overclock my video although I usually buy factory overclocked versions of cards... I thought about trying to rma my 8800gtx to evga one of the fans has some vibration and after inspection I seen why it has a screw that was never installed it has the hole but no threads.... oddly enough the years I ran it with no issues never heard the vibration but after installing it again to use as a physx card in the old pc it is very loud...wonder what they might give me as it was the gtx superclocked model
Click to expand...

What's the warranty period on that, it's a fairly old card. As for Overclocking a card, it's not difficult and it's free performance.


----------



## Alastair

So guys how well would my set up play Planetside 2? With my 6850's? Things seem a bit laggy. I seem to get frame rate drops. From 50's and 60's down to 30's. and every second to half a second or so.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What's the warranty period on that, it's a fairly old card. As for Overclocking a card, it's not difficult and it's free performance.


supposedly lifetime...I know it's not hard to do but honestly I don't play at really high resolutions... I'm just now considering actual 1080p lol... but the other thing is like I said I normally buy factory overclocked cards and of the ones I've purchased most put out heat nearing thermal limits at "stock" settings... so i don't push them if I put one under water I most definitely would be overclocking it but that hasn't happened yet. .. for instance my zotac 760gtx runs at around 81c full load factory clocked to 1240 1500 so if I pushed it more it would be getting kinda warm fast


----------



## Johan45

I would suggest then if you're going to go for the pre clocked model spend a tad more and get something with a good cooler on it. I have a couple 770 ASUS DCUII and they never break 70c even when I'm really pushing them. A good cooler makes a big difference.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yeah the 8800gtx superclocked was the last card I bought that had a decent cooler the last 4 I've cheaped out on last 3 being zotac cards they still perform as well or better but they skimp on cooling most of the time.... my list 3 cards didn't cost as much combined as my evga 8800gtx superclocked lol


----------



## Johan45

I've also had pretty good luck with used cards. Twice the card for half the price


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys how well would my set up play Planetside 2? With my 6850's? Things seem a bit laggy. I seem to get frame rate drops. From 50's and 60's down to 30's. and every second to half a second or so.


That sounds like video cards. Do you play with vsync on? If it can it runs at 60fps but if it falls off it drops to 30fps.

I used to run x2 6970s until one died. Limped along on one until I bought a 280x a year ago and found that it outperforms the 2-6970s. It still is only half of what I need tho.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys how well would my set up play Planetside 2? With my 6850's? Things seem a bit laggy. I seem to get frame rate drops. From 50's and 60's down to 30's. and every second to half a second or so.


At 1440 max everything I'm always over 45FPS and usually around 60-70fps, always GPU limited. Their XFire support isn't the best. Try disabling crossfire and lowering settings, because it shouldn't be a CPU issue.

If at all possible I'd look at getting a new card. I don't know if you guys get Black Friday like we do, but even a 7870/270X would do much better than a pair of 6850s.


----------



## DividebyZERO

also try running the game without any third party meters like msi ab or precisionx becuase it can cause interruption of fps every time it polls for data. You may not see the fps but you may be able to feel if the fps drops are gone


----------



## Benjiw

Valve games have built in fps counters, i noticed having the EC sensors enabled caused me epic lag which i believe was down to all the sensors refreshing (using the net graph in CSGO I could see all my tick rates etc which showed me that it was every 10 secs or so but i wasn't timing it and sorry I don't have screenshots either so you'll have to take my word...) so if your 6850s are lagging it would be understandable as my 6870 tends to lag under planetside 2, it was reaaly hard to get bioshock infinite to play properly on my 6870 at stock, I overclocked it to 1GHz and its doing a lot better on bioshock and planetside 2. That's just my experiance with those games with a 4.8-5ghz cpu and 16gb ram at 1.8ghz CL10 and the games loaded off a WD black 1tb.

As for help at 5ghz, I saw that you guys used multi to get there but I like the extra boost from FSB, I'll grab some screenshots of my bios so you guys can actually help me instead of reading my mind haha.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Valve games have built in fps counters, i noticed having the EC sensors enabled caused me epic lag which i believe was down to all the sensors refreshing (using the net graph in CSGO I could see all my tick rates etc which showed me that it was every 10 secs or so but i wasn't timing it and sorry I don't have screenshots either so you'll have to take my word...) so if your 6850s are lagging it would be understandable as my 6870 tends to lag under planetside 2, it was reaaly hard to get bioshock infinite to play properly on my 6870 at stock, I overclocked it to 1GHz and its doing a lot better on bioshock and planetside 2. That's just my experiance with those games with a 4.8-5ghz cpu and 16gb ram at 1.8ghz CL10 and the games loaded off a WD black 1tb.
> 
> As for help at 5ghz, I saw that you guys used multi to get there but I like the extra boost from FSB, I'll grab some screenshots of my bios so you guys can actually help me instead of reading my mind haha.


Bios screenies will help a lot.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bios screenies will help a lot.


I know my apologies guys, I should know this by now as a general rule.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys how well would my set up play Planetside 2? With my 6850's? Things seem a bit laggy. I seem to get frame rate drops. From 50's and 60's down to 30's. and every second to half a second or so.
> 
> 
> 
> At 1440 max everything I'm always over 45FPS and usually around 60-70fps, always GPU limited. Their XFire support isn't the best. Try disabling crossfire and lowering settings, because it shouldn't be a CPU issue.
> 
> If at all possible I'd look at getting a new card. I don't know if you guys get Black Friday like we do, but even a 7870/270X would do much better than a pair of 6850s.
Click to expand...

Black Friday? What is that? Some sort of voodoo magic day?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Black Friday? What is that? Some sort of voodoo magic day?


black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving stores give really good deals... more to it that that but that's it in a nutshell


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving stores give really good deals... more to it that that but that's it in a nutshell


this is the only time i wanna be a yank, dont have it here









haha


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is the only time i wanna be a yank, dont have it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


we are adopting it slightly i believe.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys how well would my set up play Planetside 2? With my 6850's? Things seem a bit laggy. I seem to get frame rate drops. From 50's and 60's down to 30's. and every second to half a second or so.
> 
> 
> 
> At 1440 max everything I'm always over 45FPS and usually around 60-70fps, always GPU limited. Their XFire support isn't the best. Try disabling crossfire and lowering settings, because it shouldn't be a CPU issue.
> 
> If at all possible I'd look at getting a new card. I don't know if you guys get Black Friday like we do, but even a 7870/270X would do much better than a pair of 6850s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black Friday? What is that? Some sort of voodoo magic day?
Click to expand...

Black Friday, the day after US Thanksgiving, is near the end of the fiscal year and the beginning of the holiday season. Companies need to clear stock of they'll have to pay taxes on it all. People are all getting ready for christmas and stuff, buying presents.

The result is massive sales everywhere. i7s for $200, 10-25% off pretty much everything, etc. Since then, Newegg and others made "Cyber Monday" to follow up Black Friday, and now it's pretty much just an entire 4 days of sales on everything as all the big stores try to clear out their warehouses.

So ya, some Voodoo magic day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is the only time i wanna be a yank, dont have it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are adopting it slightly i believe.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving stores give really good deals... more to it that that but that's it in a nutshell
> 
> 
> 
> this is the only time i wanna be a yank, dont have it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

Eh... you guys have Newegg now. So we'll see. I know Newegg Aus keeps their warehouses in the US, so this year will be interesting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Been a while since an AMD CPU has been in a top 30 3d Mark list.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdGdCOEhrbC1CSGFjalJ4Yl8xQUlRN2c&chrome=false&gid=4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neurotix

Congrats, Orkin Man.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Congrats, *Orkin Man*.


AKA Practicer of Dark arts


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Congrats, *Orkin Man*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Practicer of Dark arts
Click to expand...

Should join the club, price on all those parts are coming down


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Been a while since an AMD CPU has been in a top 30 3d Mark list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdGdCOEhrbC1CSGFjalJ4Yl8xQUlRN2c&chrome=false&gid=4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aye.. grats man! Nice job!


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Been a while since an AMD CPU has been in a top 30 3d Mark list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdGdCOEhrbC1CSGFjalJ4Yl8xQUlRN2c&chrome=false&gid=4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sometimes I love the word "jealous",,,,,


----------



## Alastair

We don't get black friday.


----------



## Gereti

Hmm...









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8941904

Edit: more oc to gpu (1070->1125)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8943205


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Congrats, Orkin Man.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Been a while since an AMD CPU has been in a top 30 3d Mark list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdGdCOEhrbC1CSGFjalJ4Yl8xQUlRN2c&chrome=false&gid=4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye.. grats man! Nice job!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Been a while since an AMD CPU has been in a top 30 3d Mark list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdGdCOEhrbC1CSGFjalJ4Yl8xQUlRN2c&chrome=false&gid=4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I love the word "jealous",,,,,
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comments, and lol at the Orkinman picture









Just tryin' to represent a great group of hardware owners here


----------



## RagingCain

So tired....

ComicCon was fun, here is me with my girlfriend and Shatner and also ran into Ernie Hudson.



Norman Reedus, Sean Patrick Flannery, Michael Rooker, Del Rocco, Ralph Maccio, Robert Englund (Freddy Kreuger), and a few others were there too.

Got to see Phil Ortiz (The Simpsons) doing fan characters.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8941904
> 
> Edit: more oc to gpu (1070->1125)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8943205


hmm physic seems a little low, some tweaking to your overclock can prolly be done.

that or i get a really nice physics score for my clock (4.75)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8944152

I just don't see how 135mhz extra netted me 1000+ points on the physics.


----------



## puts

I just got new cooler thermalright si-128se and im going for big FIVE-O


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I just got new cooler thermalright si-128se and im going for big FIVE-O


isn't that a low profile cooler?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> isn't that a low profile cooler?


it looks pretty short and the review I seen was from 2007 on a pentium 4 quite the far cry from these reactors the most recent review I could find shows it a few degrees higher delta than the 212.... outlook NOT good...it did well on the pentium 4 only a 9c delta over ambient but in the second review it was at 22.3 delta over ambient with 125w....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Been a while since an AMD CPU has been in a top 30 3d Mark list.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdGdCOEhrbC1CSGFjalJ4Yl8xQUlRN2c&chrome=false&gid=4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ohhhh, nice job man








You're making me think about having a crack myself.

This new 9590 seems pretty nice so far
got 5.0 realbench stable at just 1.46v, have benched it at 5.17Ghz with 1.55v and the temps have been nice (still on the H100i)

Got a motherboard block on order do im holding off on doing the loop till that comes in


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> isn't that a low profile cooler?


Yes it is but its pretty big and use big 120mm fan and weight a ton very thick pipes to


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> isn't that a low profile cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is but its pretty big and use big 120mm fan and weight a ton very thick pipes to
Click to expand...

It's a 212 on its side. It isn't going to hit 5, you'll be lucky to get 4.6-4.7.

It will put some airflow on the VRMs though, which is good.


----------



## puts

You made me sad








I hoped so much
Maybe i modified it and make push pull setup with two 120mm 2500rpm fans? Its seems if i cut some pipes off then i can put 120mm fan back on heatsink


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You made me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hoped so much
> Maybe i modified it and make push pull setup with two 120mm 2500rpm fans? Its seems if i cut some pipes off then i can put 120mm fan back on heatsink


hey, you simply can't hit 5.0 on that cooler.

and neither can modify them.

Heatpipes are sealed. needs to be sealed for their purpose. Puncture the pipes open and say goodbye to it's cooling prowess.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hey, you simply can't hit 5.0 on that cooler.
> 
> and neither can modify them.
> 
> Heatpipes are sealed. needs to be sealed for their purpose. Puncture the pipes open and say goodbye to it's cooling prowess.


So i cant cut these off?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> So i cant cut these off?


What would you do if you can then?










Will you still hope for a 5.0?

Even the best can't take you there, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E. Unless you have an exceptional Chip that can reach the big 5.0 with less than 1.45Volts Vcore. 55C Delta is just too high considering our temps limit of 70ish


----------



## puts

What is 55c Delta?
I have seen people doing 4.8ghz with 212+ and my cooler is heavier and little bit bigger and my fans are more powerfull too.


----------



## Mega Man

ok lets make this simple.

when you say do 4.8ghz are you talking stable?

if stable how is it deemed so ?

delta is a difference between 2 points ( normally used this way )

in this case it would be the difference between ambient and core temp


----------



## puts

yes i have seen here forum people do with them 4.6-4.8ghz easly with prime95 or intel burn test. And i dont use my cooler passiive i use it with 120mm 2500rpm fans


----------



## Antykain

Hell, I'm using custom w/c loop with my 8350 and have a hard enough time getting a stable 4.8/4.9 stable OC. Still have some tweaking here and there to make that 5.0 "stable" push. Not even sure a 5.0 stable OC is possible with my current 8350.. But I guess we'll see sometime down the road.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Hell, I'm using custom w/c loop with my 8350 and have a hard enough time getting a stable 4.8/4.9 stable OC. Still have some tweaking here and there to make that 5.0 "stable" push. Not even sure a 5.0 stable OC is possible with my current 8350.. But I guess we'll see sometime down the road.


Its not hard you must only raise cpu voltages and cpu clocks or multiples and all other settings let stock so you need only change two things for overclocking cpu to 5ghz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Hell, I'm using custom w/c loop with my 8350 and have a hard enough time getting a stable 4.8/4.9 stable OC. Still have some tweaking here and there to make that 5.0 "stable" push. Not even sure a 5.0 stable OC is possible with my current 8350.. But I guess we'll see sometime down the road.


I'm with ya man. 480 + 360 mm Rads. Really hard to cool down a Hog.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Its not hard you must only raise cpu voltages and cpu clocks or multiples and all other settings let stock so you need only change two things for overclocking cpu to 5ghz


What?

You still need to learn a lot bro. Calm down. If you want, try it yourself. If you can't, stop talking about it being easy.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Its not hard you must only raise cpu voltages and cpu clocks or multiples and all other settings let stock so you need only change two things for overclocking cpu to 5ghz


lol.. trust. If that's all it took, I would have hit 5.0GHz the minute I installed the 8350. lol. It's not that easy bud, as much as you may think it may be, just won't happen.







You're taking the simple baseline approach to overclocking, applying more voltage and increasing the multiplier. But you'll soon enough hit that "wall" before you will have to stop.. then comes the fun of tweaking the other settings to squeeze out more. But that's a whole 'nother segment..


----------



## puts

What wall? If you let all cloks stock or down then there is no ''wall'' wall comes only when you go 5ghz and same time you raise northebridge, ht link, memroy and timings then maybe you hit wall but if you let them all original or lower them a bit then you only need cpu multiple or bus speed and cpu voltages and nothing more.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> What wall? If you let all cloks stock or down then there is no ''wall'' wall comes only when you go 5ghz and same time you raise northebridge, ht link, memroy and timings then maybe you hit wall but if you let them all original or lower them a bit then you only need cpu multiple or bus speed and cpu voltages and nothing more.












Gang, who would like to volunteer?


----------



## puts

LOL you guys think if you want to go 5ghz then you must go harry potter magic school for that? Its not that hard its very easy if you have basics OC knowings


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> What wall? If you let all cloks stock or down then there is no ''wall'' wall comes only when you go 5ghz and same time you raise northebridge, ht link, memroy and timings then maybe you hit wall but if you let them all original or lower them a bit then you only need cpu multiple or bus speed and cpu voltages and nothing more.


Voltage wall.. well known to be at or just before 4.8

unless you have overkill cooling 5ghz is not easy.

you can get lucky and get a great chip that doesn't need as much dissipation, the coolers used are still in the upper tiers of shelf bought AIO sealed units


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> LOL you guys think if you want to go 5ghz then you must go harry potter magic school for that? Its not that hard its very easy if you have basics OC knowings


please show us you getting 5ghz stable on your new cooler, if it is that easy..







?


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> What wall? If you let all cloks stock or down then there is no ''wall'' wall comes only when you go 5ghz and same time you raise northebridge, ht link, memroy and timings then maybe you hit wall but if you let them all original or lower them a bit then you only need cpu multiple or bus speed and cpu voltages and nothing more.


/sigh

So much you learn, young Padawan.. Good thing you're here, you are in good hands.


----------



## puts

Thats elementary if you cpu cant go 5ghz then it cant go but if it can goes then its not that hard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Voltage wall.. well known to be at or just before 4.8
> 
> unless you have overkill cooling 5ghz is not easy.
> 
> you can get lucky and get a great chip that doesn't need as much dissipation, the coolers used are still in the upper tiers of shelf bought AIO sealed units


Thats elementary if you cpu cant go 5ghz then it cant go but if it can goes then its not that hard


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> LOL you guys think if you want to go 5ghz then you must go harry potter magic school for that? Its not that hard its very easy if you have basics OC knowings


Okay, to put you in the right direction. For 5.0 GHz,

1. Set-up a RIG SIG. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
2. Grab a Dual RAD AIO. Or go direct to custom loop with at least a 360mm Radiator
3. Stop thinking about what you knew.
4. Start listening to people here.

5. DO NOT CHEAP OUT ANYTHING.

6. if you like trolling, get outta here.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a 212 on its side. It isn't going to hit 5, you'll be lucky to get 4.6-4.7.
> 
> It will put some airflow on the VRMs though, which is good.


212 non Evo outperformed it in every review I could find


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 212 non Evo outperformed it in every review I could find


It looks like a cheap version of the CM Gemi11.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, to put you in the right direction. For 5.0 GHz,
> 
> 1. Set-up a RIG SIG. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 2. Grab a Dual RAD AIO. Or go direct to custom loop with at least a 360mm Radiator
> 3. Stop thinking about what you knew.
> 4. Start listening to people here.
> 
> 5. DO NOT CHEAP OUT ANYTHING.
> 
> 6. if you like trolling, get outta here.


como on man its not that hard even amd sell fx-9590 cpu what is 5ghz @ stock speed.
If you cant go 5ghz then your cpu cant handle that and even overclock and all settings dont help you


----------



## mus1mus

WRONG. 9590 has a stock speed of 4.7 that Turbos to 5.0

More often than not, it stays at 4.7 98% of the time.

Do my first instruction before posting anything back here.


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> please show us you getting 5ghz stable on your new cooler, if it is that easy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I really want to see this...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, to put you in the right direction. For 5.0 GHz,
> 
> 1. Set-up a RIG SIG. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 2. Grab a Dual RAD AIO. Or go direct to custom loop with at least a 360mm Radiator
> 3. Stop thinking about what you knew.
> 4. Start listening to people here.
> 5. DO NOT CHEAP OUT ANYTHING
> 6. if you like trolling, get outta here.


+1


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> I really want to see this...
> +1


Please don't hold your breath.. this would not be healthy in terms of what is going on here. But, if puts thinks he can do it, simply with a voltage and multiplier increase, I *HAVE* to see this. I *WANT* to see this. But, I also was some









That cooler he was talking about earlier, the Thermalright AXP-100 (SI-128, which is discontinued), will not cut it though. Even the beefier AXP-200 low-profile cooler will not be out for the task, let alone a SilverArrow Extreme. I just don't see it happening with my experience with a proper aftermarket HSF from the likes of Thermalright and Noctua HSF's. While good, there not that good for a 5.0 GHz run, stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> como on man its not that hard even amd sell fx-9590 cpu what is 5ghz @ stock speed.
> If you cant go 5ghz then your cpu cant handle that and even overclock and all settings dont help you


Umm, no. mus1mus already chimed in on this one.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.

Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.

I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.

If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.

my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.


Silicon lottery players here.. that's for sure. One chip next to another of the same does not mean it's going to play the OC game the same way. Just the way it goes, and always has been.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.


All new series amd cpus (90-95%) can go 4.9+ ghz 8320e, 8370e and 8370 you guys use too old cpus and maybe thats why you cant go big five so thats my fault i didnt say what cpus i meaned, hope you guys dont hate me long for that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.


So true.

Dude, count me in to them.. lol with an ambient of under 20s maybe I can stabilize a 5.0 with IBT AVX. But I am yet to try it. My System shuts down at 1.7 Volts in the BIOS. That might also be my limit.

I am yet to use my High Speed Fans on the rig but I reckon too little help will be gained from them with a rad space of 840mm X 120mm and both dual rows at 45mm.

System is stable at 4.85 with 1.620 Vcore but still toasting.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, *and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI* ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.


* clutches chicken foot* hoodoo00000 tiki coolanfassstussssssssss..sssss....sss!!!!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.canardpc.com/s04jcj


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.
> 
> 
> 
> All new series amd cpus (90-95%) can go 4.9+ ghz 8320e, 8370e and 8370 you guys use too old cpus and maybe thats why you cant go big five so thats my fault i didnt say what cpus i meaned, hope you guys dont hate me long for that
Click to expand...

still waiting on proof..


----------



## puts

I havent yet installed my cooler i right now lapping it


----------



## mus1mus

Delid your CPU.









Cheers Guys:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

in other news, my computer needs a clean up... the fan filters are getting choked... hehehe

switched up my TIM purchase this time. I wonder if Gelid extreme will improve my temps over MX-4 (i'm not expecting a change btw)

I'm likely also to switch up where i put my rads. I think top mounting both will be sufficient


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Delid your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Guys:


No cpu is too expensive to risk with lapping or delliding, i lapp my heatsink because its used on and have sctrached on


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I havent yet installed my cooler i right now lapping it


Have you not tested the CPU before lapping the CPU? Mainly for a performance comparison (before and after)??

EDIT: oh, lapping the CPU cooler? Well, did you still test it beforehand?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> Dude, count me in to them.. lol with an ambient of under 20s maybe I can stabilize a 5.0 with IBT AVX. But I am yet to try it. My System shuts down at 1.7 Volts in the BIOS. That might also be my limit.
> 
> I am yet to use my High Speed Fans on the rig but I reckon too little help will be gained from them with a rad space of 840mm X 120mm and both dual rows at 45mm.
> 
> System is stable at 4.85 with 1.620 Vcore but still toasting.
Click to expand...

You need a better block.

Rad space and fans are only part of the equation. Even with a 8350 clocked hich a good 240mm rad is enough for the CPU. The problem is heat removal at the source.

Block, paste, tubing size, pump strength, rad size, rad material, rad pipe count, fan pressure. It all matters. If you honestly have a 480 and a 360 for the CPU alone, you wasted a huge amount of money. A 360 is enough for a 8350 and one GPU if it's of even "ok" quality.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Delid your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Guys:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Have you not tested the CPU before lapping the CPU? Mainly for a performance comparison (before and after)??


No im lapping my heatsink because its used one and have schratces on it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.
> 
> 
> 
> All new series amd cpus (90-95%) can go 4.9+ ghz 8320e, 8370e and 8370 you guys use too old cpus and maybe thats why you cant go big five so thats my fault i didnt say what cpus i meaned, hope you guys dont hate me long for that
Click to expand...

I think the biggest cause for consternation is the differences in what people think constitutes a legitimate 5 ghz clockspeed. Originally in this thread the requirement was to finish 10 passes of IBT AVX with stable results at 5ghz. Others like to see Prime run endlessly at a given clock before considering it to be legit.

I've had 6 , 8 core Vishera's all of them could validate at 5ghz, only 2 of them have been able to prime with all 8 cores at that speed using what most people would call the best motherboard a serious custom loop and a helluva psu.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You need a better block.
> 
> Rad space and fans are only part of the equation. Even with a 8350 clocked hich a good 240mm rad is enough for the CPU. The problem is heat removal at the source.
> 
> Block, paste, tubing size, pump strength, rad size, rad material, rad pipe count, fan pressure. It all matters. If you honestly have a 480 and a 360 for the CPU alone, you wasted a huge amount of money. A 360 is enough for a 8350 and one GPU if it's of even "ok" quality.


Not sure about the block K.

I have an EK SUpreme HF and an Alphacool XP3. Can't seem to differentiate one from the other temp wise.

Sorry for the fuglies. Way not yet done Aesthetics-wise.



The 480 is up top..

Need to update my SIG.







Alphacool XT45 and a Black Ice Xtreme III for the rads. Better than my previous EX and GT Stealth 360s that were both single rows.

Reason why there's a 480 and a 360 in there is that this will also house a couple of Blocked 290s. Add in the variance of my ambient. I basically need to lessen the Delta T as much as case forbids.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You need a better block.
> 
> Rad space and fans are only part of the equation. Even with a 8350 clocked hich a good 240mm rad is enough for the CPU. The problem is heat removal at the source.
> 
> Block, paste, tubing size, pump strength, rad size, rad material, rad pipe count, fan pressure. It all matters. If you honestly have a 480 and a 360 for the CPU alone, you wasted a huge amount of money. A 360 is enough for a 8350 and one GPU if it's of even "ok" quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the block K.
> 
> I have an EK SUpreme HF and an Alphacool XP3. Can't seem to differentiate one from the other temp wise.
> 
> Sorry for the fuglies. Way not yet done Aesthetics-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> The 480 is up top..
> 
> Need to update my SIG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alphacool XT45 and a Black Ice Xtreme III for the rads. Better than my previous EX and GT Stealth 360s that were both single rows.
> 
> Reason why there's a 480 and a 360 in there is that this will also house a couple of Blocked 290s. Add in the variance of my ambient. I basically need to lessen the Delta T as much as case forbids.
Click to expand...

forgive me if it is my color blindness kicking in but it that blood orange red with lime green? such a peculiar combination.


----------



## puts

is there any reason why your psu is pull air from case?


----------



## mus1mus

Told you not yet done mate..









Will Be Acrylic'd. When Case Mod is Done..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> Dude, count me in to them.. lol with an ambient of under 20s maybe I can stabilize a 5.0 with IBT AVX. But I am yet to try it. My System shuts down at 1.7 Volts in the BIOS. That might also be my limit.
> 
> I am yet to use my High Speed Fans on the rig but I reckon too little help will be gained from them with a rad space of 840mm X 120mm and both dual rows at 45mm.
> 
> System is stable at 4.85 with 1.620 Vcore but still toasting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a better block.
> 
> Rad space and fans are only part of the equation. Even with a 8350 clocked hich a good 240mm rad is enough for the CPU. The problem is heat removal at the source.
> 
> Block, paste, tubing size, pump strength, rad size, rad material, rad pipe count, fan pressure. It all matters. If you honestly have a 480 and a 360 for the CPU alone, you wasted a huge amount of money. A 360 is enough for a 8350 and one GPU if it's of even "ok" quality.
Click to expand...

I'm curious as to what block you think is best for the Vishera's? I have the 380A


----------



## emsj86

I have the 8350 with 1 360 and one 240 rad (I had two 240s before and upgrading one to a 360 temp diff was minimal). I use the ek supremacy evo. Works great. And a ek for my 780. Temps on a 4.8 1.47v oc and 1300 1.21v gpu oc our great cpu stays under 55 under full load. And idles below 20. Note the diff in temp for a cpu water block is only a degree or so outside of the crappy xspc rasa


----------



## emsj86

And for all the 5ghz talk yeh it's nice but 4.8 to 5 is not much of a difference. I ran 5ghz for a week and took it back to 4.8 bc going from 1.47 to 1.5.. Wasn't worth it and the temps would like to 58-60. I rather have my temps lower. 5ghz is great to see if you can reach benchmarking but in real life 24/7 use is not worth it unless you can have massive cooling


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> And for all the 5ghz talk yeh it's nice but 4.8 to 5 is not much of a difference. I ran 5ghz for a week and took it back to 4.8 bc going from 1.47 to 1.5.. Wasn't worth it and the temps would like to 58-60. I rather have my temps lower. 5ghz is great to see if you can reach benchmarking but in real life 24/7 use is not worth it unless you can have massive cooling


Benching is usually the main purpose of people trying to achieve extreme OC's, as you said.. General use or gaming, I will throw up a low OC (4.4 or 4.5GHz) just for some extra performance.. when it's needed. But hell, most games right now, running stock speeds is well more than sufficient enough tbh. Still nice to squeeze out every bit of fps here and there tho.


----------



## emsj86

Yeh def. oc my cpu and gpu gab me big gains in bf4. A good 10-20 fps depending on the map on ultra. Now I run high and med mixed normally and cap my fps at 120hz and it stays at 120 the whole time expect for a few small drops. Cosby do that before


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the 8350 with 1 360 and one 240 rad (I had two 240s before and upgrading one to a 360 temp diff was minimal). I use the ek supremacy evo. Works great. And a ek for my 780. Temps on a 4.8 1.47v oc and 1300 1.21v gpu oc our great cpu stays under 55 under full load. And idles below 20. Note the diff in temp for a cpu water block is only a degree or so outside of the crappy xspc rasa


True.

One reason of my high temps is my Vcore. My chip is a lazy pig.

4.8 at 1.620 is so hard to cool in a tropical area. The lowest I have seen was 24C ambient. (without AC of course) Thus the rad space. Cheaper than running an AC.

If I back down to stock, cant even read my Core temp Properly knowing Visheras are Notorious for Temp Sensors at low Temp. Stays within Idle Temps.

Im pushing the chip to the limits now. Lapped and all. If it dies,Ill have enough reason to replace it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Benching is usually the main purpose of people trying to achieve extreme OC's, as you said.. General use or gaming, I will throw up a low OC (4.4 or 4.5GHz) just for some extra performance.. when it's needed. But hell, most games right now, running stock speeds is well more than sufficient enough tbh. Still nice to squeeze out every bit of fps here and there tho.


Gaming is smother past 4.7. So is Windows.


----------



## emsj86

I wouldn't go last 1.5 volts. I'm not an expert but I rather not go past the safe limit. Your call but I'd back it down not worth frying a chip for slight gains


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I wouldn't go last 1.5 volts. I'm not an expert but I rather not go past the safe limit. Your call but I'd back it down not worth frying a chip for slight gains


All Good mate.

I Respect that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> yes i have seen here forum people do with them 4.6-4.8ghz easly with prime95 or intel burn test. And i dont use my cooler passiive i use it with 120mm 2500rpm fans


simply put, wont happen, but good luck
it is easy to hit 4.8, but you need proper cooling ( high end air min, low end aio )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.
> 
> 
> 
> All new series amd cpus (90-95%) can go 4.9+ ghz 8320e, 8370e and 8370 you guys use too old cpus and maybe thats why you cant go big five so thats my fault i didnt say what cpus i meaned, hope you guys dont hate me long for that
Click to expand...

no. they are the same chip, with a more matured manufacturing process, but the heat generator is still the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> And for all the 5ghz talk yeh it's nice but 4.8 to 5 is not much of a difference. I ran 5ghz for a week and took it back to 4.8 bc going from 1.47 to 1.5.. Wasn't worth it and the temps would like to 58-60. I rather have my temps lower. 5ghz is great to see if you can reach benchmarking but in real life 24/7 use is not worth it unless you can have massive cooling
> 
> 
> 
> Benching is usually the main purpose of people trying to achieve extreme OC's, as you said.. General use or gaming, I will throw up a low OC (4.4 or 4.5GHz) just for some extra performance.. when it's needed. But hell, most games right now, running stock speeds is well more than sufficient enough tbh. Still nice to squeeze out every bit of fps here and there tho.
Click to expand...

i see a huge difference between gaming @ 4.4 and 4.8, may have to do with my quadfire though as most seem happy with 4.4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I wouldn't go last 1.5 volts. I'm not an expert but I rather not go past the safe limit. Your call but I'd back it down not worth frying a chip for slight gains


i pushed that threshold long ago, some push 1.7 iirc 1 + year now with no ill effects


----------



## emsj86

I always thought 1.55 was the safe limit it's nice to see people can push past that. I have the cooling to go above 1.55v so what would you say is the safe limit voltage obviously whe staying under the safe temps


----------



## hucklebuck

Whats the difference between MX-3 and MX-4? I have been using MX-4 for awhile but where I'm ordering parts from they are out of it. But they have MX-3.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I always thought 1.55 was the safe limit it's nice to see people can push past that. I have the cooling to go above 1.55v so what would you say is the safe limit voltage obviously whe staying under the safe temps


Just Follow these Guidelines:

*If You Can Cool It, You Can Clock It.*

*Cheap Components = Cheap Results*


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> como on man its not that hard even amd sell fx-9590 cpu what is 5ghz @ stock speed.
> If you cant go 5ghz then your cpu cant handle that and even overclock and all settings dont help you












I could drink a bottle of booze just because I read these texts...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> What wall? If you let all cloks stock or down then there is no ''wall'' wall comes only when you go 5ghz and same time you raise northebridge, ht link, memroy and timings then maybe you hit wall but if you let them all original or lower them a bit then you only need cpu multiple or bus speed and cpu voltages and nothing more.


If you say that so easy. why when i put 1.55V to core, and put 25x to cpu, my pc wasn't able to go even on, can you?

Running now [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm physic seems a little low, some tweaking to your overclock can prolly be done.
> 
> that or i get a really nice physics score for my clock (4.75)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8944152
> 
> I just don't see how 135mhz extra netted me 1000+ points on the physics.


Well, i dont understand, when i raised my gpu clock's from 1070 to 1125, my physic score lowered 250 point's, and combined score 300 points


----------



## Sgt Bilko

And my internet is uncapped!!

Did I miss anything exciting?
Oh....I can post screencaps now











Ive taken the middle 290 out for daily use....cant get rid of the heat effectively


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And my internet is uncapped!!
> 
> *Did I miss anything exciting?*
> Oh....I can post screencaps now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive taken the middle 290 out for daily use....cant get rid of the heat effectively


Check out the easy 5.0 GHz goal


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check out the easy 5.0 GHz goal


after flail cleans out his pc he should easily hit like 5.6 by puts math







...
@bilko it doesnt look like you have much room for air in the first place


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And my internet is uncapped!!
> 
> Did I miss anything exciting?
> Oh....I can post screencaps now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive taken the middle 290 out for daily use....cant get rid of the heat effectively


good stuff man!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And my internet is uncapped!!
> 
> *Did I miss anything exciting?*
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the easy 5.0 GHz goal
Click to expand...

Oh yeah.....








well sadly i wish it were that easy with my chips, just messing about with my lastest now and i can pass IBT at standard but not above yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check out the easy 5.0 GHz goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after flail cleans out his pc he should easily hit like 5.6 by puts math
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> @bilko it doesnt look like you have much room for air in the first place
Click to expand...

I know man, if i had a UD7 then maybe but i like the CVF-Z and the 290's aren't with me for much longer (Wife is getting a GPU upgrade







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And my internet is uncapped!!
> 
> Did I miss anything exciting?
> Oh....I can post screencaps now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive taken the middle 290 out for daily use....cant get rid of the heat effectively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good stuff man!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, waiting on some cooler weather to try and get a little higher in the FSU charts


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> como on man its not that hard even amd sell fx-9590 cpu what is 5ghz @ stock speed.
> If you cant go 5ghz then your cpu cant handle that and even overclock and all settings dont help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could drink a bottle of booze just because I read these texts...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> What wall? If you let all cloks stock or down then there is no ''wall'' wall comes only when you go 5ghz and same time you raise northebridge, ht link, memroy and timings then maybe you hit wall but if you let them all original or lower them a bit then you only need cpu multiple or bus speed and cpu voltages and nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say that so easy. why when i put 1.55V to core, and put 25x to cpu, my pc wasn't able to go even on, can you?
> 
> Running now [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm physic seems a little low, some tweaking to your overclock can prolly be done.
> 
> that or i get a really nice physics score for my clock (4.75)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8944152
> 
> I just don't see how 135mhz extra netted me 1000+ points on the physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, i dont understand, when i raised my gpu clock's from 1070 to 1125, my physic score lowered 250 point's, and combined score 300 points
Click to expand...

are you sure your memory is stable? looking at your set up this would be the first place i look.

Do you have power savings on? they tend to nerf your bench scores a touch

Try motioning the benchmark using Riva tuna server and HWinfo, I'm watching the gpu utilization max thread utilization, total cpu utilization and maybe some temps depend on how far im pushing it.

if anything starts acting wacky i know i've buggered up something. 3dmark11 only uses more then 2 cores when it comes to the physics the rest is very single thread heavy

@sarge the CHvfz is a mighty nice board, glad you are enjoying it


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you sure your memory is stable? looking at your set up this would be the first place i look.
> 
> Do you have power savings on? they tend to nerf your bench scores a touch
> 
> Try motioning the benchmark using Riva tuna server and HWinfo, I'm watching the gpu utilization max thread utilization, total cpu utilization and maybe some temps depend on how far im pushing it.
> 
> if anything starts acting wacky i know i've buggered up something. 3dmark11 only uses more then 2 cores when it comes to the physics the rest is very single thread heavy


Well, ram is running 2133mhz/CL10/1.65V, every game etc are running great, and no bsod's etc but...,
i'm pretty sure that i have took every power saving's off but this "faildows 8.1" is, well, i would say lot's of swears on this but...
Have to check out if i have time when i go home...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you sure your memory is stable? looking at your set up this would be the first place i look.
> 
> Do you have power savings on? they tend to nerf your bench scores a touch
> 
> Try motioning the benchmark using Riva tuna server and HWinfo, I'm watching the gpu utilization max thread utilization, total cpu utilization and maybe some temps depend on how far im pushing it.
> 
> if anything starts acting wacky i know i've buggered up something. 3dmark11 only uses more then 2 cores when it comes to the physics the rest is very single thread heavy
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ram is running 2133mhz/CL10/1.65V, every game etc are running great, and no bsod's etc but...,
> i'm pretty sure that i have took every power saving's off but this "faildows 8.1" is, well, i would say lot's of swears on this but...
> Have to check out if i have time when i go home...
Click to expand...

suggestion #1 bump your ram too 1.67v those board like to Vdroop the ram a bit.

next suggestion. avx IBT 6700mb+ in custom run, set it for something stupid like 200 runs and come back after and hour or two. (the high run count eliminates false fails from Windows, 6700mb+ in windows is ~91-~93% available system ram. if its not stable it will find it.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> suggestion #1 bump your ram too 1.67v those board like to Vdroop the ram a bit.
> 
> next suggestion. avx IBT 6700mb+ in custom run, set it for something stupid like 200 runs and come back after and hour or two. (the high run count eliminates false fails from Windows, 6700mb+ in windows is ~91-~93% available system ram. if its not stable it will find it.


Hmm, have to look out for those...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> suggestion #1 bump your ram too 1.67v those board like to Vdroop the ram a bit.
> 
> next suggestion. avx IBT 6700mb+ in custom run, set it for something stupid like 200 runs and come back after and hour or two. (the high run count eliminates false fails from Windows, 6700mb+ in windows is ~91-~93% available system ram. if its not stable it will find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, have to look out for those...
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure there is a way to make W8/W8.1 stop trolling you with false fails. I'm sure one of the smarter poster will point it out. I'm too lazy tbh, more runs and manually stopping works for me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> suggestion #1 bump your ram too 1.67v those board like to Vdroop the ram a bit.
> 
> next suggestion. avx IBT 6700mb+ in custom run, set it for something stupid like 200 runs and come back after and hour or two. (the high run count eliminates false fails from Windows, 6700mb+ in windows is ~91-~93% available system ram. if its not stable it will find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, have to look out for those...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is a way to make W8/W8.1 stop trolling you with false fails. I'm sure one of the smarter poster will point it out. I'm too lazy tbh, more runs and manually stopping works for me.
Click to expand...

Maybe that's the issue with mine.....I did notice that i could pass standard when i killed HWiNFO64 and i couldn't before........weird


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> simply put, wont happen, but good luck
> it is easy to hit 4.8, but you need proper cooling ( high end air min, low end aio )
> no. they are the same chip, with a more matured manufacturing process, but the heat generator is still the same
> *i see a huge difference between gaming @ 4.4 and 4.8,* may have to do with my quadfire though as most seem happy with 4.4
> i pushed that threshold long ago, some push 1.7 iirc 1 + year now with no ill effects


I found out I could only get 100% Gpu utilization at 4.6ghz, 4.5 wasn't cutting it (BF3 MP maxxed out @ 1080P) In my experience 4.6 is the minimum threshold


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> como on man its not that hard even amd sell fx-9590 cpu what is 5ghz @ stock speed.
> If you cant go 5ghz then your cpu cant handle that and even overclock and all settings dont help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could drink a bottle of booze just because I read these texts...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> What wall? If you let all cloks stock or down then there is no ''wall'' wall comes only when you go 5ghz and same time you raise northebridge, ht link, memroy and timings then maybe you hit wall but if you let them all original or lower them a bit then you only need cpu multiple or bus speed and cpu voltages and nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say that so easy. why when i put 1.55V to core, and put 25x to cpu, my pc wasn't able to go even on, can you?
> 
> Running now [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hmm physic seems a little low, some tweaking to your overclock can prolly be done.
> 
> that or i get a really nice physics score for my clock (4.75)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8944152
> 
> I just don't see how 135mhz extra netted me 1000+ points on the physics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, i dont understand, when i raised my gpu clock's from 1070 to 1125, my physic score lowered 250 point's, and combined score 300 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you sure your memory is stable? looking at your set up this would be the first place i look.
> 
> Do you have power savings on? they tend to nerf your bench scores a touch
> 
> Try motioning the benchmark using Riva tuna server and HWinfo, I'm watching the gpu utilization max thread utilization, total cpu utilization and maybe some temps depend on how far im pushing it.
> 
> if anything starts acting wacky i know i've buggered up something. 3dmark11 only uses more then 2 cores when it comes to the physics the rest is very single thread heavy
> 
> @sarge the CHvfz is a mighty nice board, glad you are enjoying it
Click to expand...

Thanks man, yeah it's definitely an upgrade from the CVF



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4666471

Kinda makes me wish i was running Valid drivers









(R9 295x2 was at stock btw







)

Physics seems low for 5.3 if i'm honest....

@Gereti I had the same issue, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193053

Bump the GPU up and the Physics/Combined dropped


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm pretty sure there is a way to make W8/W8.1 stop trolling you with false fails. I'm sure one of the smarter poster will point it out. I'm too lazy tbh, more runs and manually stopping works for me.


if you are talking about that "critical error, warning linepack binary stopped unexpectedly." error then check out this thread I started: http://www.overclock.net/t/1468829/intel-burn-test-failing-with-critical-error-problem-solved


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the 8350 with 1 360 and one 240 rad (I had two 240s before and upgrading one to a 360 temp diff was minimal). I use the ek supremacy evo. Works great. And a ek for my 780. Temps on a 4.8 1.47v oc and 1300 1.21v gpu oc our great cpu stays under 55 under full load. And idles below 20. Note the diff in temp for a cpu water block is only a degree or so outside of the crappy xspc rasa


Could you fill in rig builder so I can see your set up? I have a 240 and a 120 but my temps at 1.560v go well above 60c full load.


----------



## Gereti

Well, i have allways solution fow windows 8.1 pro problem, i take my windows 7 Pro install and install that but... i'm too lazy to do all that again...and then fight with origin to use existing BF3/Bf4 file's from my game HDD... (and i'm not going to install those again with my (*swears*)"21mb" 3G internet


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Well, i have allways solution fow windows 8.1 pro problem, i take my windows 7 Pro install and install that but... i'm too lazy to do all that again...and then fight with origin to use existing BF3/Bf4 file's from my game HDD... (and i'm not going to install those again with my (*swears*)"21mb" 3G internet


I have another SSD with Win 7 installed on it (But can't really be stuffed putting it in atm) and with Origin/Steam it's pretty easy, just install Origin/Steam itself on another SSD/HDD that's not your Boot drive.

Worked pretty easy for me


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have another SSD with Win 7 installed on it (But can't really be stuffed putting it in atm) and with Origin/Steam it's pretty easy, just install Origin/Steam itself on another SSD/HDD that's not your Boot drive.
> 
> Worked pretty easy for me


well, i have now 250gb 2.5" 5400rpm hdd where i have installed win 8.1, and then i have 1tb wd caviar green where i have my game's but when i swap my game hdd on new windows, i may get some whine about "not installed battelfield" etc, then when i have made little fight with that, i possibly get those working (now i was have to move my bf3 folder to windows hdd to get that work...)


----------



## cssorkinman

A question to the fellow running 290's , what is the best driver to use for benching?

I'm not real happy with the latest ones, black screens and delays initiating the card - annoying me.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A question to the fellow running 290's , what is the best driver to use for benching?
> 
> I'm not real happy with the latest ones, black screens and delays initiating the card - annoying me.


I liked the 14.9 beta.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A question to the fellow running 290's , what is the best driver to use for benching?
> 
> I'm not real happy with the latest ones, black screens and delays initiating the card - annoying me.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the 14.9 beta.
Click to expand...

I'll try re-installing it, I swept the old drivers , but something is sure messed up.
Thanks Red


----------



## icyeye

here is mine 3Dmark res.


----------



## Gereti

okay, i visited bios and:

-rised ram voltage 1.65->1.67V
-rised bus speed 200->210
-lowered ram speed to 1986mhz
-lowered 10-12-12-32 latency's to 9-11-11-32

-then i putted 1125mhz to gpu back, and 1.256V voltage to it, so when i install 3dmark11 from properly (not steam edition, becose steam edition wont launch somehow) i will test it









cpu is running now 4.85Ghz

E: hmh...

"SystemInfo initialization failed."


----------



## cssorkinman

How does this look for an all stock score on valley with the8350/290x? I didn't fiddle with any of the benchmark settings.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How does this look for an all stock score on valley with the8350/290x? I didn't fiddle with any of the benchmark settings.


This looks great and almost exactly in line with what you should be getting.

My friend with a x5660 and a 290X gets the same exact score at stock. (I also got about the same score with a 290 and FX-8350.)

If you can pass 70fps overclocked, then you're doing it right. Anything more than about 75fps would be superb for a 290X.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How does this look for an all stock score on valley with the8350/290x? I didn't fiddle with any of the benchmark settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks great and almost exactly in line with what you should be getting.
> 
> My friend with a x5660 and a 290X gets the same exact score at stock.
> 
> If you can pass 70fps overclocked, then you're doing it right. Anything more than about 75fps would be superb for a 290X.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, i'll set about getting a good clock on this lightning









So far 1230/1650 w/100mv boost - temps are under 60.


----------



## Gereti

Well well well...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8948733


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, i'll set about getting a good clock on this lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far 1230/1650 w/100mv boost - temps are under 60.


Great clocks, the memory on all the 290s I've had tops out at 1550mhz but isn't entirely stable so I run them at 1500mhz.

With those clocks and the 8350 at 5ghz you should exceed 70fps (turn tess off.)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A question to the fellow running 290's , what is the best driver to use for benching?
> 
> I'm not real happy with the latest ones, black screens and delays initiating the card - annoying me.


IIRC 14.4 scored great for my lightning. i went back to 13.12 at the time to regain control of the fans.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A question to the fellow running 290's , what is the best driver to use for benching?
> 
> I'm not real happy with the latest ones, black screens and delays initiating the card - annoying me.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC 14.4 scored great for my lightning. i went back to 13.12 at the time to regain control of the fans.
Click to expand...

For WHQL drivers it goes: 14.9, 13.12 then 14.4 for me at least.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A question to the fellow running 290's , what is the best driver to use for benching?
> 
> I'm not real happy with the latest ones, black screens and delays initiating the card - annoying me.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC 14.4 scored great for my lightning. i went back to 13.12 at the time to regain control of the fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For WHQL drivers it goes: 14.9, 13.12 then 14.4 for me at least.
Click to expand...

there was a Beta that i used for a few weeks that just owned all other drivers for that card I just can't remember which beta it was.

invalid scores so for some reason 3dm didn't save them, it was getting very close to 13k in firestrike iirc

something is making me think 14.5 beta or 14.6 beta, but again i can't remember for the life of me


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there was a Beta that i used for a few weeks that just owned all other drivers for that card I just can't remember which beta it was.
> 
> invalid scores so for some reason 3dm didn't save them, it was getting very close to 13k in firestrike iirc
> 
> something is making me think 14.5 beta or 14.6 beta, but again i can't remember for the life of me


most likely 14.6


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A question to the fellow running 290's , what is the best driver to use for benching?
> 
> I'm not real happy with the latest ones, black screens and delays initiating the card - annoying me.


I had problems with 14.9 - instability, freeze ups and all that jazz. I've had good luck with 14.9.1.

But know I see that there is another new one that I didn't know about - 14.9.2 - I'll have to try that one just for fun!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> Dude, count me in to them.. lol with an ambient of under 20s maybe I can stabilize a 5.0 with IBT AVX. But I am yet to try it. My System shuts down at 1.7 Volts in the BIOS. That might also be my limit.
> 
> I am yet to use my High Speed Fans on the rig but I reckon too little help will be gained from them with a rad space of 840mm X 120mm and both dual rows at 45mm.
> 
> System is stable at 4.85 with 1.620 Vcore but still toasting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a better block.
> 
> Rad space and fans are only part of the equation. Even with a 8350 clocked hich a good 240mm rad is enough for the CPU. The problem is heat removal at the source.
> 
> Block, paste, tubing size, pump strength, rad size, rad material, rad pipe count, fan pressure. It all matters. If you honestly have a 480 and a 360 for the CPU alone, you wasted a huge amount of money. A 360 is enough for a 8350 and one GPU if it's of even "ok" quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious as to what block you think is best for the Vishera's? I have the 380A
Click to expand...

I haven't really kept up. Back when I bought my block the 380A was indeed king of the hill. That may not be the case anymore.

It's difficult to find a review that has both a 380 (A vs I is just mounting) and a Supreme HF, but here's one;
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2012/11/09/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/4/

Basicly the 380 was (is?) a total beast. Moving on to modern tests, it seems the new EK Supremacy EVO is the new kid on the block (heh) besting the 380;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1505481/summer-water-block-round-up-2014#post_22655918

Skip down to the Ivy-E test, far more relevant.

More to the point, it's the same as finding a hardware bottleneck. Yes increasing rad space and fans can reduce water temp more before it goes back to the block, but colder water doesn't mean much if you can't remove the heat from the source fast enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I wouldn't go last 1.5 volts. I'm not an expert but I rather not go past the safe limit. Your call but I'd back it down not worth frying a chip for slight gains


My 9590 has a stock (turbo) VID of over 1.5v.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you sure your memory is stable? looking at your set up this would be the first place i look.
> 
> Do you have power savings on? they tend to nerf your bench scores a touch
> 
> Try motioning the benchmark using Riva tuna server and HWinfo, I'm watching the gpu utilization max thread utilization, total cpu utilization and maybe some temps depend on how far im pushing it.
> 
> if anything starts acting wacky i know i've buggered up something. 3dmark11 only uses more then 2 cores when it comes to the physics the rest is very single thread heavy
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ram is running 2133mhz/CL10/1.65V, every game etc are running great, and no bsod's etc but...,
> i'm pretty sure that i have took every power saving's off but this "faildows 8.1" is, well, i would say lot's of swears on this but...
> Have to check out if i have time when i go home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suggestion #1 bump your ram too 1.67v those board like to Vdroop the ram a bit.
Click to expand...

For future reference, so does Giga. I have mine at 1.675v.



Guys, look how pro at Photoshop I am. Gigabyte boards can't do over 1333 with four sticks so this must be a lie, right?

/sarcasm, for anyone who doesn't get the joke.

I got bored so I decided to mess with my FSB. Also obviously all my C-states are on, so that isn't a problem either. It was honestly depressingly simple... 250 is a good multi for the board since it let me keep HT and NB in line without awkward CPU clocks. RAM is rated for 2400, so obviously 2000 wasn't going to be an issue. Easy mode.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> there was a Beta that i used for a few weeks that just owned all other drivers for that card I just can't remember which beta it was.
> 
> invalid scores so for some reason 3dm didn't save them, it was getting very close to 13k in firestrike iirc
> 
> something is making me think 14.5 beta or 14.6 beta, but again i can't remember for the life of me
> 
> 
> 
> most likely 14.6
Click to expand...

I would really get around to updating that card's bios, apparently that's what it needed to fix the outer fan issue


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would say the reason 95% of people that go for 5ghz can't get there is that they are held back by cooling.
> 
> Some chip with need stupid overkill cooling to hit 5ghz, some do not.
> 
> I think there are 2 maybe 3 members that had legitimately good cooling that their chips couldn't do it.. Madgoat comes to mind. the chip is rarely the factor holding anyone back.
> 
> If you are not using a top tier board (UD5+, Saberkitty+, and the black voodoo of CSSORKIN with MSI ) 5ghz is a mighty challenge, indeed.
> 
> my chip needs 1.53v+ under-load to manage 4.75-4.76, give me 420mm of rad space, 5ghz will likely be easy, albeit with stupid volts.
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> Dude, count me in to them.. lol with an ambient of under 20s maybe I can stabilize a 5.0 with IBT AVX. But I am yet to try it. My System shuts down at 1.7 Volts in the BIOS. That might also be my limit.
> 
> I am yet to use my High Speed Fans on the rig but I reckon too little help will be gained from them with a rad space of 840mm X 120mm and both dual rows at 45mm.
> 
> System is stable at 4.85 with 1.620 Vcore but still toasting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a better block.
> 
> Rad space and fans are only part of the equation. Even with a 8350 clocked hich a good 240mm rad is enough for the CPU. The problem is heat removal at the source.
> 
> Block, paste, tubing size, pump strength, rad size, rad material, rad pipe count, fan pressure. It all matters. If you honestly have a 480 and a 360 for the CPU alone, you wasted a huge amount of money. A 360 is enough for a 8350 and one GPU if it's of even "ok" quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious as to what block you think is best for the Vishera's? I have the 380A
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't really kept up. Back when I bought my block the 380A was indeed king of the hill. That may not be the case anymore.
> 
> It's difficult to find a review that has both a 380 (A vs I is just mounting) and a Supreme HF, but here's one;
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2012/11/09/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/4/
> 
> Basicly the 380 was (is?) a total beast. Moving on to modern tests, it seems the new EK Supremacy EVO is the new kid on the block (heh) besting the 380;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1505481/summer-water-block-round-up-2014#post_22655918
> 
> Skip down to the Ivy-E test, far more relevant.
> 
> More to the point, it's the same as finding a hardware bottleneck. Yes increasing rad space and fans can reduce water temp more before it goes back to the block, but colder water doesn't mean much if you can't remove the heat from the source fast enough.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I wouldn't go last 1.5 volts. I'm not an expert but I rather not go past the safe limit. Your call but I'd back it down not worth frying a chip for slight gains
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 9590 has a stock (turbo) VID of over 1.5v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you sure your memory is stable? looking at your set up this would be the first place i look.
> 
> Do you have power savings on? they tend to nerf your bench scores a touch
> 
> Try motioning the benchmark using Riva tuna server and HWinfo, I'm watching the gpu utilization max thread utilization, total cpu utilization and maybe some temps depend on how far im pushing it.
> 
> if anything starts acting wacky i know i've buggered up something. 3dmark11 only uses more then 2 cores when it comes to the physics the rest is very single thread heavy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ram is running 2133mhz/CL10/1.65V, every game etc are running great, and no bsod's etc but...,
> i'm pretty sure that i have took every power saving's off but this "faildows 8.1" is, well, i would say lot's of swears on this but...
> Have to check out if i have time when i go home...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suggestion #1 bump your ram too 1.67v those board like to Vdroop the ram a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For future reference, so does Giga. I have mine at 1.675v.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, look how pro at Photoshop I am. Gigabyte boards can't do over 1333 with four sticks so this must be a lie, right?
> 
> /sarcasm, for anyone who doesn't get the joke.
> 
> I got bored so I decided to mess with my FSB. Also obviously all my C-states are on, so that isn't a problem either. It was honestly depressingly simple... 250 is a good multi for the board since it let me keep HT and NB in line without awkward CPU clocks. RAM is rated for 2400, so obviously 2000 wasn't going to be an issue. Easy mode.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reference, Didn't want to speak for a situation i didn't have hands on experience with.

2000mhz is a nice speed for these chips







I'm sure you can get em a little faster if you wanted too, only differnce here between a giga board and a chvfz is some slightly tighter timings which could be neglected by a different set of ram. but on the other hand different brand and different IC's all things might be equal in a way.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, look how pro at Photoshop I am. Gigabyte boards can't do over 1333 with four sticks so this must be a lie, right?
> 
> /sarcasm, for anyone who doesn't get the joke.
> 
> I got bored so I decided to mess with my FSB. Also obviously all my C-states are on, so that isn't a problem either. It was honestly depressingly simple... 250 is a good multi for the board since it let me keep HT and NB in line without awkward CPU clocks. RAM is rated for 2400, so obviously 2000 wasn't going to be an issue. Easy mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reference, Didn't want to speak for a situation i didn't have hands on experience with.
> 
> 2000mhz is a nice speed for these chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can get em a little faster if you wanted too, only differnce here between a giga board and a chvfz is some slightly tighter timings which could be neglected by a different set of ram. but on the other hand different brand and different IC's all things might be equal in a way.
Click to expand...

Ya, but then It gets weird with everything else. I could probably pull the timings down, but I haven't bothered.

These sticks are fun though. They have temp readouts that HWInfo can access, I can modify each channel's timings differently and not crash instantly, etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks @KyadCK for the reference.

I can't really test between the Alphacool XP3 Light and the Supreme HF to give both an equal playing field and say which one performs better, (lots of variance involved) but currently is on the Alphacool.







which somewhat is one of the better ones on the graph. Though will be changed back to the Supreme HF for the eye candy.









A little OT but,

On the rads, 480 XT45 + 360 Xtreme iii performs better than my previous set-up of 2 slimmer higher FPI 360s namely, a BlackIce GT Stealth and an XSPC EX. Give or take a 5C difference at best. Water Flow might have dictated this as much as Rad Space. 2 Rows U-Flow vs 1 Row of U-Flow. Also on a D5 now. Previously on an XSPC 750 pump-res combo.

Also note, now using 1300 RPM Cougar FDB fans compared to high speed 3300 RPM 38mm Deltas and Nidecs. So silence greatly improved.

Back to topic, I guess my temp ceiling is mainly affected by 2 factors. My chip's Vcore requirement (won't break 50C at less than 1.55), and my ambient that can only go as low as 24C outside the house. Better chip is all I need really. Or the mindset of 4.7 GHz is enough







. Would someone send me a good chip?









Edit: @KyadCK also hit it in the head with Giga's RAM Voltage.

Had to set mine to 1.685 at the BIOS to hit 1.655 inside Windows.


----------



## cssorkinman

Lots of oddity's with the 290x and different drivers, I score a couple hundred points higher on the latest ones, but cannot run as high a clock on them and still finish Valley 1.0 (blackscreen) . Anyone else have a similar experience?

Kyad has a great understanding of why I was asking what he thought the best cooling block was, it's the " bottleneck" in my 480mm loop . It just cant transfer the heat away from the chip fast enough.
Thanks for the link to the block tests, looks like the EK is slightly better, but I think I'll keep the 380A for now.

It's been a tough day for OC'ing here, my backup CHV-Z seems to have a corrupted bios and for some reason my GD-80 rig is running much warmer than it normally does - my H-100 might need some attention. Really couldn't put push the lightning like I wanted to









Hope things take a turn for the better, it's going to be 11 F here in a couple nights and that's some goooood OC'n weather







.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How does this look for an all stock score on valley with the8350/290x? I didn't fiddle with any of the benchmark settings.


this is mine score for 7950 so.. i think u can Oc your card and get nice boost


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How does this look for an all stock score on valley with the8350/290x? I didn't fiddle with any of the benchmark settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is mine score for 7950 so.. i think u can Oc your card and get nice boost
Click to expand...

try it at max 1080


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try it at max 1080


ahh...damn didn't notice that hehe...well i am just gonna try it and post. ofc,it would be a lot less









EDIT: here it is


----------



## mus1mus

Here's the latest round-up for Water Blocks here on OCN.

There are variance on these but pretty close to what @KyadCK said.

Very little difference between the Supremacy and the Supreme HF I guess.


----------



## Mega Man

food for thought


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's the latest round-up for Water Blocks here on OCN.
> 
> There are variance on these but pretty close to what @KyadCK said.
> 
> Very little difference between the Supremacy and the Supreme HF I guess.


The Supreme HF was not tested, so I have no idea where you got that from.
Quote:


> Due to their age the following previously tested water blocks are excluded from this test:
> *- EK-Supreme HF*
> - DT 5Noz
> - Phobya UC-1 LT


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's the latest round-up for Water Blocks here on OCN.
> 
> There are variance on these but pretty close to what @KyadCK said.
> 
> Very little difference between the Supremacy and the Supreme HF I guess.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The Supreme HF was not tested, so I have no idea where you got that from.
Click to expand...

I must have noted, Supreme HF and Supremacy share the DNA albeit the switchable Jet plates. And the Base outlet flow pattern.

EK Supreme HF


EK Supremacy


The EVO is still a work in progress as EK continuously improving the block for LGA 2011-v3

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285753-CPU-water-blocks-roundup


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's the latest round-up for Water Blocks here on OCN.
> 
> There are variance on these but pretty close to what @KyadCK said.
> 
> Very little difference between the Supremacy and the Supreme HF I guess.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The Supreme HF was not tested, so I have no idea where you got that from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have noted, Supreme HF and Supremacy share the DNA albeit the switchable Jet plates. And the Base outlet flow pattern.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EK Supreme HF
> 
> 
> EK Supremacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EVO is still a work in progress as EK continuously improving the block for LGA 2011-v3
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285753-CPU-water-blocks-roundup
Click to expand...

Considering it goes Supremacy EVO > 380 > Supreme HF, that logic is very flawed. Similar design does not equate to similar performance.

Also you linked to a review that tests on a 2500k at a "weak" 4.7Ghz. Like a 212 doing just fine on non-X intel while being mediocre on AMD, it's best to compare on something that actually puts out heat. Both of my examples used -E series parts, Sandy-E and Ivy-E respectively.


----------



## mus1mus

Should just be easily a scroll down..











Anyway @KyadCK , your point is actually taken into consideration.







It indeed seems that 380A is the best performer for AMD FX. Might grab one TBH.. The case of the Supremacy vs Supreme HF will be harder to get a hold on considering the time lapse between them. Too many variables.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> food for thought


That's nothing new, a few years a go there was a cinebench scam.

The program could detect if you are running an Intel or AMD CPU and if you running an Intel CPU they did the most optimized path and with AMD the most slowest path.


----------



## Johan45

I have the Koolance 380A and a 380i. I bought the "A" version originally and liked it so much I bought one for my Intel stuff as well. I can't complain at all about them, I really like the mounting and the looks. Has a very solid backing plate which allows you to really put the screw to it without warping anything. I run them both on a 700GPH Danner Mag7 pump and no leaks. They've held up quite well IMO the only wear I have seen is the nickle inside has deteriorated from the high pressure me thinks. It didn't flake it just wore off.


----------



## mus1mus

Would love to have one.Might have to read more about them on the 2011-V3 coz its kinda the way I am leaning towards my project.







they're not too expensive either. Looks good to, me think.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's the latest round-up for Water Blocks here on OCN.
> 
> There are variance on these but pretty close to what @KyadCK said.
> 
> Very little difference between the Supremacy and the Supreme HF I guess.


Read this. Is my Raystorm block mounted incorrectly then? How much performance would I loose?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Read this. Is my Raystorm block mounted incorrectly then? How much performance would I loose?


Im sure the difference is minute, however I now have the same question.. lol I think that if you don't have a high flow it would make more of a difference


----------



## puts

Today i start installling my new cooler lol i lapped it two day and i got copper out of it because there wasnt copper when i started lapping but now its copper out and i think its make cooling better. I saw review too and im so happy wiht seeing results because its can handle 1.5625v and i dont think my cpu need so much for goind 5ghz so i must get cooler results like something 60-65c full load.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Today i start installling my new cooler lol i lapped it two day and i got copper out of it because there wasnt copper when i started lapping but now its copper out and i think its make cooling better. I saw review too and im so happy wiht seeing results because its can handle 1.5625v and i dont think my cpu need so much for goind 5ghz so i must get cooler results like something 60-65c full load.


I'm sorry but you are missing the point... Vishera's put out more heat...1.54 on another type of processor won't tell you what to expect on yours....at 5.0 with these you are looking at a lot of dissipation needed... people with very nice dual tower coolers can't hit 5 stable much less a used 50 dollar when new cooler... wish you luck but I think you are going to be disappointed big time


----------



## puts

You dont know what you talk that intel is 45nm [email protected] cpu and amd is 32nm so its more economy and my FX cpu is [email protected] its more economy than 125w models


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You dont know what you talk that intel is 45nm [email protected] cpu and amd is 32nm so its more economy and my FX cpu is [email protected] its more economy than 125w models


overclock it to 5.0 then post us some results....


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Great clocks, the memory on all the 290s I've had tops out at 1550mhz but isn't entirely stable so I run them at 1500mhz.
> 
> With those clocks and the 8350 at 5ghz you should exceed 70fps (turn tess off.)


You def will get 68-75 fps with the oc. My fx 8350 at 4.8 and gtx 780 oc to 1300 gets 74 on that same benchmark. So your looking good. Both our under water so temps out good as well. If your not under water. Up your fan curve to help with temps


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You dont know what you talk that intel is 45nm [email protected] cpu and amd is 32nm so its more economy and my FX cpu is [email protected] its more economy than 125w models


Some people only learn from experience. Literally, they must fail.

Till then, I bring everyone else the humor:


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You dont know what you talk that intel is 45nm [email protected] cpu and amd is 32nm so its more economy and my FX cpu is [email protected] its more economy than 125w models


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You dont know what you talk that intel is 45nm [email protected] cpu and amd is 32nm so its more economy and my FX cpu is [email protected] its more economy than 125w models
> 
> 
> 
> overclock it to 5.0 then post us some results....
Click to expand...

Puts, that 8320 you have there will have a TDP of 220W+ at 5.0 look at the ratings for the 9590. It's the same CPU just clocked higher. It's 220 at 4.7 , who kows what the extra 300MHz will add , mfknjadagr8 it right you can't compare those CPUs to an FX , they're not even close to being the same kind of heat monsters.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Puts, that 8320 you have there will have a TDP of 220W+ at 5.0 look at the ratings for the 9590. It's the same CPU just clocked higher. It's 220 at 4.7 , who kows what the extra 300MHz will add , mfknjadagr8 it right you can't compare those CPUs to an FX , they're not even close to being the same kind of heat monsters.


if I remember right someone here said there's was pulling nearly 340 at 5.0


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I had problems with 14.9 - instability, *freeze ups* and all that jazz. I've had good luck with 14.9.1.
> 
> But know I see that there is another new one that I didn't know about - 14.9.2 - I'll have to try that one just for fun!


I only have a tahiti 7870 but I do get freeze ups (the system hangs,hard reset was necessary ) from adobe flash. Lately I've installed Rage and I am getting those there as well.Everything else is rock solid, at stock or with my overclocks. Did you also get your system hanging like that? I think trying 14.9.1 is in order.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Puts, that 8320 you have there will have a TDP of 220W+ at 5.0 look at the ratings for the 9590. It's the same CPU just clocked higher. It's 220 at 4.7 , who kows what the extra 300MHz will add , mfknjadagr8 it right you can't compare those CPUs to an FX , they're not even close to being the same kind of heat monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> if I remember right someone here said there's was pulling nearly 340 at 5.0
Click to expand...

A friend of mine was kicking out his 620 Seasonic with his OCd to 5.2 and pushing a 580 lightning. The OCP would kick in and shut him down.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Puts, that 8320 you have there will have a TDP of 220W+ at 5.0 look at the ratings for the 9590. It's the same CPU just clocked higher. It's 220 at 4.7 , who kows what the extra 300MHz will add , mfknjadagr8 it right you can't compare those CPUs to an FX , they're not even close to being the same kind of heat monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> if I remember right someone here said there's was pulling nearly 340 at 5.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend of mine was kicking out his 620 Seasonic with his OCd to 5.2 and pushing a 580 lightning. The OCP would kick in and shut him down.
Click to expand...

I'm a bit embarrassed, I thought my Seasonic X750 would be fine 5.3ghz on the 8350 and 1200/1600 on the 290X lightning = black screen







. Pull plug on psu , wait, hope, hope some more , plug back in - everything fires back up - Whew...lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed, I thought my Seasonic X750 would be fine 5.3ghz on the 8350 and 1200/1600 on the 290X lightning = black screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pull plug on psu , wait, hope, hope some more , plug back in - everything fires back up - Whew...lol


Those who underestimate the hunger of the FX do so at their own peril.


----------



## newraze

Has anyone besides the people that shoot for the record gotten to 5.5GHz with the 8350?


----------



## Johan45

Do you mean for 24/7 use then? I have hit 5.5+ on all of my FX CPUs but only for benching


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed, I thought my Seasonic X750 would be fine 5.3ghz on the 8350 and 1200/1600 on the 290X lightning = black screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pull plug on psu , wait, hope, hope some more , plug back in - everything fires back up - Whew...lol


Your problem is your gpu what goes OCP and shut your pc off and not your psu. I bet you tried some 3dmark test when you pc shutted off?


----------



## Johan45

Pretty sure if it's the GPU OCP it just shuts the driver down and restarts. That sounded a lot like the PSU shutting down to me which no doubt the 290x had a hand in doing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed, I thought my Seasonic X750 would be fine 5.3ghz on the 8350 and 1200/1600 on the 290X lightning = black screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pull plug on psu , wait, hope, hope some more , plug back in - everything fires back up - Whew...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Those who underestimate the hunger of the FX do so at their own peril.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed, I thought my Seasonic X750 would be fine 5.3ghz on the 8350 and 1200/1600 on the 290X lightning = black screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pull plug on psu , wait, hope, hope some more , plug back in - everything fires back up - Whew...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is your gpu what goes OCP and shut your pc off and not your psu. I bet you tried some 3dmark test when you pc shutted off?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure if it's the GPU OCP it just shuts the driver down and restarts. That sounded a lot like the PSU shutting down to me which no doubt the 290x had a hand in doing.


It was the psu - just ran the same benchmark in my freshly built 4790k rig with a 1kw in it - ran same clocks on the gpu - no problems







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well everyone's entitled to an opinion. I have a few miles under my belt kicking the crap out of hardware and I know what I have seen first hand, you can believe what you like puts


i have hardly overclocked gpu and ocp kick in yo then pc shuts off and i have wattmeter to so i can watch all and if you dont believe me then google and you see OCP shut your pc off you can play games with that overclock put you cant use 3dmark programm because its takes more power than games on your gpu and then your gpu goed ocp and shut your pc off


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure if it's the GPU OCP it just shuts the driver down and restarts.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everyone's entitled to an opinion. I have a few miles under my belt kicking the crap out of hardware and I know what I have seen first hand, you can believe what you like puts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @cssorkinman
> Wanna see what the 980 does http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3187317
Click to expand...

Nice score, and clocks btw







. More headroom on the 980's than the 780s generally , isn't there?


----------



## Johan45

Thanks man that was around 1550 with boost.








They clock higher that the 780s generally but need to in order to beat the Ti model. It's actually pretty close if your Ti clocks well.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well everyone's entitled to an opinion. I have a few miles under my belt kicking the crap out of hardware and I know what I have seen first hand, you can believe what you like puts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have hardly overclocked gpu and ocp kick in yo then pc shuts off and i have wattmeter to so i can watch all and if you dont believe me then google and you see OCP shut your pc off you can play games with that overclock put you cant use 3dmark programm because its takes more power than games on your gpu and then your gpu goed ocp and shut your pc off
Click to expand...

so your saying a graphics card that CAN draw 450w, and a cpu that is likely drawing over 300watts isn't enough to trip ocp on a 750w psu?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure if it's the GPU OCP it just shuts the driver down and restarts.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well everyone's entitled to an opinion. I have a few miles under my belt kicking the crap out of hardware and I know what I have seen first hand, you can believe what you like puts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @cssorkinman
> Wanna see what the 980 does http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3187317
Click to expand...

Care to do something that doesn't favor maxwell? Valley? heaven? 1080 max







and on your FX


----------



## Johan45

I scored 4080 in Heaven extreme but that was with the i7. It'll be a while before I have the FX back on the bench, soon though I need to prep it for another run and want to get some OSes installed for it.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so your saying a graphics card that CAN draw 450w, and a cpu that is likely drawing over 300watts isn't enough to trip ocp on a 750w psu?


Where i must to know how much your gpu power draws? i talk my gpu and my psu stuff


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I scored 4080 in Heaven extreme but that was with the i7. It'll be a while before I have the FX back on the bench, soon though I need to prep it for another run and want to get some OSes installed for it.


I might have to give Heaven a run on the 295 soon, look like a nice score you got there mate









Been doing any Catzilla tinkering with that GPU yet?

I did a quad run a while ago and managed 22k at 1440p


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i have hardly overclocked gpu and ocp kick in yo then pc shuts off and i have wattmeter to so i can watch all and if you dont believe me then google and you see OCP shut your pc off you can play games with that overclock put you cant use 3dmark programm because its takes more power than games on your gpu and then your gpu goed ocp and shut your pc off


to many variables for a blanket statement like that... for someone so "knowledgeable" that seems like an ignorant thing to do


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well everyone's entitled to an opinion. I have a few miles under my belt kicking the crap out of hardware and I know what I have seen first hand, you can believe what you like puts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have hardly overclocked gpu and ocp kick in yo then pc shuts off and i have wattmeter to so i can watch all and if you dont believe me then google and you see OCP shut your pc off you can play games with that overclock put you cant use 3dmark programm because its takes more power than games on your gpu and then your gpu goed ocp and shut your pc off
Click to expand...

GPU OCP......not to be confused with PSU OCP which is what you did


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> GPU OCP......not to be confused with PSU OCP which is what you did


Doh you cant read? I writed GPU OCP and not PSU OCP


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> GPU OCP......not to be confused with PSU OCP which is what you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh you cant read? I writed GPU OCP and not PSU OCP
Click to expand...

Nope, you said OCP as a blanket statement and the original post was about PSU OCP which you replied to with something else entirely.

Oh....almost forgot, you got those 5.0ghz screecaps for us yet?

10 runs under IBT AVX on very high will be sufficient


----------



## puts

i talked GPU OCP and that can shut down your all pc and that not must be PSU OCP. Because that fool thinked hes fx cpu can powerdraw over 350w is rubbish. And i have had GPU OCP before and PSU OCP too because i have wattmeter


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, you said OCP as a blanket statement and the original post was about PSU OCP which you replied to with something else entirely.
> 
> Oh....almost forgot, you got those 5.0ghz screecaps for us yet?
> 
> 10 runs under IBT AVX on very high will be sufficient


You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard only stupid people who dosent know what he do run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, you said OCP as a blanket statement and the original post was about PSU OCP which you replied to with something else entirely.
> 
> Oh....almost forgot, you got those 5.0ghz screecaps for us yet?
> 
> 10 runs under IBT AVX on very high will be sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard only stupid people who dosent know what he do run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948
Click to expand...

Hmm, so why hasn't anyone here burnt out their board/chip yet if what you say is true.
(Hint: people actually have adequate cooling here)

But yeah, if you can't pass IBT AVX then go run prime blend for an hour or two and take some screencaps.

Sorry man I cant you seriously anymore (it was hard to start with)


----------



## newraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you mean for 24/7 use then? I have hit 5.5+ on all of my FX CPUs but only for benching


Yeah for the 24/7 use.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Yeah for the 24/7 use.


I know people who use his 8 core cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on air
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012


----------



## Antykain

/sigh

I thought this was all settled.. lol Damn, do I need to pop some more popcorn, or what?


----------



## newraze

I'm guessing they use a full loop cooling setup right?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

and another for the list.. hehehe

my cpu kinda threw its self up all over my room.. lol this case needed a cleaning BAD, new place is hella dustier then the last,

fan filters are drying but i'm stuck looking for a jewelers screw driver.. OFC its the tiniest of tools i loose in my tool bag... only me..


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I know people who use his 8 core cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on air
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012


i need proof of a 24/7 5.5. Oc on air. Unless your running in a freezer or modding ac units to produce low temps it just is not happened impossible


----------



## puts

Man dont ask it from me that, send pm that guy who wrote that in that thread what i linked here


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Yeah for the 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who use his 8 core cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on air
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012
Click to expand...

Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha!Ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dude. Either you are 1. An Idiot. 2. A troll. Or 3. All of the above.








1. You have a lot of gall coming in here and telling everybody they are wrong. We have been playing with FX since the day it came out. Some of us have been overclocking longer than you have been alive buddy! You are trying to prove to us that a 4 core CPU @ 3.9GHz with 1.55V (albeit at 45nm) can put out more heat than 8 cores at 5GHz at 1.55V. You are a joke. 1. The QX9650 has 820 million transistors. the FX has 1.2BILLION ! Ok translated that is 1200 million. That equals 46% MORE transistors than the Intel. Also the FX packs those transistors much more densely because of the reduced lithography. Transistor density is a real thing bud. 2. yes granted 32nm is more efficient than 45nm however instead of going for power efficiency AMD opted for going faster. So the 8350's transistors are switching 1000MHz faster than the Intel's stock speed. When it comes into play when you are pushing the FX to say 4.9GHz, now its a 1900MHz gap. Transistors switching faster = more heat.









Now factor that into your equation.
Transistor density + increased switching speed = MOAR HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I made a rule of thumb guideline that is easy to follow. Because we have seen it and proved it over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. Scrub Nubs like you coming in here trying to claim your Hyper 212 coolers and similar with 5GHz on 8 cores. No ways. Hyper 212 and coolers like yours are from a bygone era. *They are dinosaurs that were designed for duallies and quads.* Not for Hexa and Octo cores. The reason that they are still is use is because there is still number of CPU's that they can still cool. I5's and Quad APU's are an example. But you put them on Hex or Octo FX's and prepare to get burnt. Pun intended! Something like a 212 has a max dissipation rating of...... *180W*. Want a link to CoolerMaster's website? I bet yours may be less. Now the TDP for a 9590 is 220W at 4.7GHz. Now. We can conclude that since the dies *ARE IDENTICAL* between 8320/E, 8350, 8370/E, 9370, and 9590. We can *THEREFORE CONCLUDE* that an 8 core FX at 4.7GHz OR ABOVE will be pushing out 220W or MORE! Now how does that fit in with your cooling? I'll put it into simple elementary school math. Try and keep up please class! *220-180=40W* You have a 40W deficit, AT LEAST, in your cooling. Are you trying to blow your computer to pieces?
Now here is my guide.

4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
*4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)*
4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)
4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.

Please take a guess where you will fit in. Here is a clue. A bolded it out for you.
Now that isn't all! You want 5GHz. I can tell you that just cooling the CPU won't help. You need a decent mobo. Now I can't remember if you mentioned your board. I was too busy laughing at you to remember.



































But judging by your claims, you're gonna try push 5GHz on a 4+1 board aren't you







BANG! Well if you want a list of boards that won't go bang in your face then I can post it for you as well. I might just save you the board and chip as well.

ONE MORE THING! (As old Gramps would say in the Jackie Chan cartoon! I loved that show!







)
OC'ing FX is not as simple as MOAR VOLTZ!!!!!!!! MOAR MULTIPLIERZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FX needs some serious caressing. It's like a woman who KNOWS what she wants. And you gotta hit the right spots to get her to tick!







CPU-NB volts can make or break an OC. You might not be stable at 250x20 no matter WHAT the voltage you put into your V core. The CPU-NB needs some love too! Especially when you now try and mate your RAM + CPU OC together!

ONE MORE THING!
Another thing you probably didn't take into account is VRM and backside mobo socket cooling. These become a necessity above 4.8GHz on most boards in order to keep the VRM cool and prevent your system from thermal throttling due to socket temps. You need VRM fans on your VRM heatsinks and maybe even a backside fan on your motherboard in order to help cool the socket wich is now trying to transfer 220W+ of power!

ONE MORE THING!
Like I said! 200x25 may not be stable. But what happens when you put in say.... 225x22.5 or even 250x20 or any of the countless possible FSB OC combinations? You guessed it! Going for a mixed OC may be your only bet at getting an OC stable! SAY WAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







WAT WITCHCRAFT IS THIS! BLACK VOODOO MAGIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONE MORE THING!
Don't forget those FSB dead spots that every FX chip has in the FSB's 215MHz to 240MHz region!

Now. Instead of trolling the pros. Yes the pros. The people who have played with Vishera since day one. The people who have played with the quad,hex and octo versions. The people who have clocked on LN2. The people who have tried all the motherboards out there. (Exept maybe the 4+1's. They are smart enought to avoid those like the plague!) Those very same pros I LEARNED FROM. The very same pros who taught me what I needed to know in order to spend 2 months! Yes! 2 MONTHS to finally dial in my 4.9GHz @ 1.55V with a COMBINED RAM (2060MHz @ 9-9-10-24 at 1T) AND NB(2580MHz) OC on my Cheap M5A99FX Pro board. (that is considered mediocre for high clocks) (I do not claim to be one of the pros. I only clock with water. So I can claim the Competence badge!) Why don't you LEARN from them? Hmm?

Now unlike the scrub nub who posted that he had 5.5GHz stable on air.














Cool story bro. THERE IS NO PROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So guess what? *IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!*I can claim 4.9GHz! CAUSE I CAN HAZ PROOFZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What am I DOING? Why post pics of my stable 4.9GHz on water runs GUIZ!?!?!?!?!?! I RUN 7GHz 24/7 stable on the stock air cooler AMD supplies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 50 runs of IBT ON MAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I forgot to take pics. BUT I SWEAR IT IS TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Al,

You Are Wrong.

















Puts,

When everyone else is doing this, you are the other guy.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*


posting a video doesn't make your statement valid nor does it invalidate what i said....you are the one who is confused on more than one topic


----------



## puts

I never said i go prime95 or intel burn test stable 5ghz I go for gaming stabilty so learn to read guys before you come here to talk rubbish.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, we've been reading waaaaay ahead of you if that never occurred to you yet.









Now, if that still is not enough for you to listen, no one will help you. You seem to have forgotten the fact that you are here.

You need help

But you surely need help help from a Psych. more than anything else.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I never said i go prime95 or intel burn test stable 5ghz I go for gaming stabilty so learn to read guys before you come here to talk rubbish.


troll alert... no one can be that dense. ...


----------



## wulverin89

Sorry if my englsh is bad im from serbia,i just got my fx 8320E overcloced to 4.3 ghz on 1.27vcore on idle and 1.33vcore on full load,
load line calibration is set to extreme.
This is my other specs

Motherboard - gigabyte 970a ud3p 8+2 power phase
CPU-amd fx 8320E 4.3ghz
Ram-kingston 8gb 2x2 gb 1600mhz,1x4 gb 1600mhz
PSY-coller master 500w
Cpu cooler- cooler master hyper 412s
Hard drives-750gb western digital 500gb and seagate 250gb
Graphic card-saphire toxic 270x

Capture.JPG 185k .JPG file

T]


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wulverin89*
> 
> Sorry if my englsh is bad im from serbia,i just got my fx 8320E overcloced to 4.3 ghz on 1.27vcore on idle and 1.33vcore on full load,
> load line calibration is set to extreme.
> This is my other specs
> 
> Motherboard - gigabyte 970a ud3p 8+2 power phase
> CPU-amd fx 8320E 4.3ghz
> Ram-kingston 8gb 2x2 gb 1600mhz,1x4 gb 1600mhz
> PSY-coller master 500w
> Cpu cooler- cooler master hyper 412s
> Hard drives-750gb western digital 500gb and seagate 250gb
> Graphic card-saphire toxic 270x
> 
> Capture.JPG 185k .JPG file
> 
> T]


welcome







this is your one stop for all things vishera.... fill out your rig builder when you get a minute... that's pretty nice what did you use to test loads and stability?


----------



## puts

i bet you can do easly 4.5ghz with same cpu with that 1.33v
i have same cpu and my english is bad too also


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard *only stupid people* who dosent know what he do *run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board* with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948





















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Al,
> 
> You Are Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puts,
> 
> When everyone else is doing this, you are the other guy.


I am wrong?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i bet you can do easly 4.5ghz with same cpu with that 1.33v
> i have same cpu and my english is bad too also


4.5GHz is a far cry from the 5 you were claiming a minute ago.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard *only stupid people* who dosent know what he do *run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board* with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Sorry to burst your bubble there bro. But V. High x 10 not High x 10.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am wrong?
> 4.5GHz is a far cry from the 5 you were claiming a minute ago.


*facepalm*
You cant read? I talked user wulverin89 that he can make 4.5ghz with 1.33v


----------



## Antykain

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wulverin89*
> 
> Sorry if my englsh is bad im from serbia,i just got my fx 8320E overcloced to 4.3 ghz on 1.27vcore on idle and 1.33vcore on full load,
> load line calibration is set to extreme.
> This is my other specs
> 
> Motherboard - gigabyte 970a ud3p 8+2 power phase
> CPU-amd fx 8320E 4.3ghz
> Ram-kingston 8gb 2x2 gb 1600mhz,1x4 gb 1600mhz
> PSY-coller master 500w
> Cpu cooler- cooler master hyper 412s
> Hard drives-750gb western digital 500gb and seagate 250gb
> Graphic card-saphire toxic 270x
> 
> Capture.JPG 185k .JPG file
> 
> T]






Welcome to the forums wulverin89! These kind folks will take good care of you here..


----------



## 033Y5

i am just seeing how far this chip will go
can you pass 5.1 with ibt avx high or v.high?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am wrong?


pardon the sarcasm.







you are simply spot-on


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> i am just seeing how far this chip will go
> can you pass 5.1 with ibt avx high or v.high?


With your Voltage, and Temps, you can still push that. Nice Chip.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With your Voltage, and Temps, you can still push that. Nice Chip.


thanks
will try for 5.2 tomorrow and see what happens then i wanna try only clocking with the fsb only and see what i get


----------



## wulverin89

im use intel burn test for one hour and prime 95 for one hour, thas is enough for me,tested in watch dogs and shadow of mordor on ultra settings no problems in gaming


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, we've been reading waaaaay ahead of you if that never occurred to you yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if that still is not enough for you to listen, no one will help you. You seem to have forgotten the fact that you are here.
> 
> You need help
> 
> But you surely need help help from a Psych. more than anything else.


I don't know what your problem is dude but your posts become more and more offensive towards people who do not agree with you.

Telling people that they need a Psych. is hurtful and is never allowed.

This is not acceptable at these forums so tow it down will ya. Thank you.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't worry. I can take that. If that meant infractions, I am responsible for my actions.

Really though, you need to go check previous posts to see what's going on.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry. I can take that. If that meant infractions, I am responsible for my actions.
> 
> Really though, you need to go check previous posts to see what's going on.


I know what is going on man and trust me, i have had some fights in here even long before you were on this forum and thread and i learned from them.

I am not saying that i agree with him but simply telling someone that he needs a Psych. simply because you do not agree with him is not very mature now is it?

This is also not the first time you make hurtful comments towards others. You call yourself responsible with that kind of tone?

I am not starting a fight here or anything, i just want to point out that your posts become more and more aggressive compared to your posts a couple of weeks a go and its not helping anyone.

I know how frustrating it can be about this stuff but try to be respectful towards others man. This means not only for you but for everyone on here and especially for me, i know i can have a high temper but i try to be nice and calm as possible, and if i can do it everyone can.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know what is going on man and trust me, i have had some fights in here even long before you were on this forum and thread and i learned from them.
> 
> I am not saying that i agree with him but simply telling someone that he needs a Psych. simply because you do not agree with him is not very mature now is it?
> 
> This is also not the first time you make hurtful comments towards others. You call yourself responsible with that kind of tone?
> 
> I am not starting a fight here or anything, i just want to point out that your posts become more and more aggressive compared to your posts a couple of weeks a go and its not helping anyone.
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be about this stuff but try to be respectful towards others man. This means not only for you but for everyone on here and especially for me, i know i can have a high temper but i try to be nice and calm as possible, and if i can do it everyone can.


thinking you can do 5.5 on air is crazy....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> thinking you can do 5.5 on air is crazy....


That is your opinion man, and that's all there is to it.

Like i said, i do not agree with the dude but telling people that they need a Psych simple because he believes others claims is not very mature and IMO that person needs to take his own mental health in consideration before making comments like that.

Its not helping anyone and is uncalled for and unwanted on this forums, end of story.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is your opinion man, and that's all there is to it.
> 
> Like i said, i do not agree with the dude but telling people that they need a Psych simple because he believes others claims is not very mature and IMO that person needs to take his own mental health in consideration before making comments like that.
> 
> Its not helping anyone and is uncalled for and unwanted on this forums, end of story.


spouting out misinformation as fact is not very helpful either...but sure maybe he was out of line per forum rules but that's not mine or your call plus people need to seriously lighten up a bit if someone advocating psychiatric help is the worst thing you see today on the Internet or even this forum you are doing pretty good. ..


----------



## emsj86

Your tight the guy is wrong and he knows 5ghz t 5.5ghz on air is not possible. I d just let them be ignore them and they'll either change or go away eventually. It's annoying I'm sure, but its the internet.


----------



## emsj86

So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.


----------



## mus1mus

I am not the one who doesn't agree with him if you look back and understand all these.

He's the one who doesn't agree to everyone. BIG DIFFERENCE.

To call out a handful of guys wrong, and tell people they do not understand what they are doing, call people who told him to post IBT Results stupid, and say that he did a lot of reading prior to posting here,

hmmm?

I don't know what could justify his insanity tbh.

but came to me, that is your opinion as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.


Mostly involving Physics.

A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?


----------



## emsj86

Hey tomorrow is another day. Don't let someone like that get you mad


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mostly involving Physics.
> 
> A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?


You are wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game
Yes its help to raise min fps and its good for silky smooth gameing.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mostly involving Physics.
> 
> A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?


I mainly play bf4 and to be honest with nth cpu and gpu oc I run great. It's more of wondering if I can improve even more. But if it won't help in game than maybe it's not worth the possible headaches. But than again benchmarking is fun. I've read ram speed helps a lot with the APu s so figured maybe it would help my 8350


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

SO my 780 ti is kinda loving the Gelid Extreme...

my cpu on the other-hand... not to impressed. I think i might have borked the mount. it is a H100i after all.

i'll give it a day or so to kinda spread its self but i'm thinking i'm gunna have to re do it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.


Depending on your usage scenario.

if you are playing CS:GO i don't think faster memory will do anything (on an FX rig), however if you you are a die hard BF fan and are knee deep into BF4 and looking forward to Hardline then faster memory will net you gains.

now if you work on your computer, encoding, A/V editing, number crunching etc faster ram can get you gain in no mission critical operations.

If you are chrome Tab monster, faster ram is a god send.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mostly involving Physics.
> 
> A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game
> Yes its help to raise min fps and its good for silky smooth gameing.
Click to expand...

He isnt wrong, faster ram is more noticeable in benchmarks opposed to gaming.

It does raise the min fps in some games but not all.

FlailScHLAMP's kit is better tuned than mine for instance and I'm running 2400Mhz sticks opposed to his 2000Mhz (I think) kit but his are tuned better and thus produce better scores/fps.


----------



## mus1mus

No, I am wrong









The words kinda stuck my mind..lol

I'm tuning my RAM the past days. still opting for a balanced latency vs bandwidth.

AIDA Scores anyone? Not yet on the PC so I needs some comparisons before hand.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mostly involving Physics.
> 
> A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game
> Yes its help to raise min fps and its good for silky smooth gameing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt wrong, faster ram is more noticeable in benchmarks opposed to gaming.
> 
> It does raise the min fps in some games but not all.
> 
> FlailScHLAMP's kit is better tuned than mine for instance and I'm running 2400Mhz sticks opposed to his 2000Mhz (I think) kit but his are tuned better and thus produce better scores/fps.
Click to expand...

there about, I am still learning more amount the ram interactions every time i toy with it. crosshair does have WAY too many settings to mess with in one sitting. (for me atleast)

Much can be done without even touching the sub timings. But I am tuning my ram to my usage, it just happens that it helps a bit in benchmarks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mostly involving Physics.
> 
> A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game
> Yes its help to raise min fps and its good for silky smooth gameing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt wrong, faster ram is more noticeable in benchmarks opposed to gaming.
> 
> It does raise the min fps in some games but not all.
> 
> FlailScHLAMP's kit is better tuned than mine for instance and I'm running 2400Mhz sticks opposed to his 2000Mhz (I think) kit but his are tuned better and thus produce better scores/fps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there about, I am still learning more amount the ram interactions every time i toy with it. crosshair does have WAY too many settings to mess with in one sitting. (for me atleast)
> 
> Much can be done without even touching the sub timings. But I am tuning my ram to my usage, it just happens that it helps a bit in benchmarks.
Click to expand...

I agree that the CVF/Z has so many ram options its a bit overwhelming to start with.

I personally hate ram overclocking so the stock A.M.P profile is fast enough for me and does reasonably well in benches.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mostly involving Physics.
> 
> A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No, I am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words kinda stuck my mind..lol
> 
> I'm tuning my RAM the past days. still opting for a balanced latency vs bandwidth.
> 
> AIDA Scores anyone? Not yet on the PC so I needs some comparisons before hand.


My score


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mostly involving Physics.
> 
> A properly tuned System, CPU OC and RAM OC can give you better Physics in Benchmarks. Gaming-wise, smoother transitions maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So on another subject. I'm running my fx 8350 on a custom loop with plenty of cooling at 4.8 with 1.48v. I see a lot of people mess with there ram and timings. What Benifits would I see gaming if I oc my kingston hyper x 1600 ram or changed the timings. Understand I'm very green when it comes to ram timings. Quick specs. Fx. 8350 hyper fury 2x4gb duel channell 1600 ram, gtx 780 oc to 1300, Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game
> Yes its help to raise min fps and its good for silky smooth gameing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isnt wrong, faster ram is more noticeable in benchmarks opposed to gaming.
> 
> It does raise the min fps in some games but not all.
> 
> FlailScHLAMP's kit is better tuned than mine for instance and I'm running 2400Mhz sticks opposed to his 2000Mhz (I think) kit but his are tuned better and thus produce better scores/fps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there about, I am still learning more amount the ram interactions every time i toy with it. crosshair does have WAY too many settings to mess with in one sitting. (for me atleast)
> 
> Much can be done without even touching the sub timings. But I am tuning my ram to my usage, it just happens that it helps a bit in benchmarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree that the CVF/Z has so many ram options its a bit overwhelming to start with.
> 
> I personally hate ram overclocking so the stock A.M.P profile is fast enough for me and does reasonably well in benches.
Click to expand...

never tried OC'ing let alone owning any Dataram stuff. been using pretty much only gskill in personal stuff


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No, I am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The words kinda stuck my mind..lol
> 
> I'm tuning my RAM the past days. still opting for a balanced latency vs bandwidth.
> 
> AIDA Scores anyone? Not yet on the PC so I needs some comparisons before hand.




Jeez thats a pain to upload on mobile


----------



## mus1mus

keep 'em coming..

Thanks guys..


----------



## Alastair

It must be a troll account. Really. There is no ways someone can be so dense. Telling all the pros they are wrong. Should I report this troll guy? I now see why you said I am wrong Mus1mus. It's like this trolls favorite saying. No you are wrong. Puts since you seem to know it all. Please go show Red1776 what he is doing wrong with his OC. He can ONLY get 5.3GHz on a very large water cooling set up. By your logic he should be doing AT LEAST 7GHz.

His Aida bench he posted was underwhelming at best.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It must be a troll account. Really. There is no ways someone can be so dense. Telling all the pros they are wrong. Should I report this troll guy? I now see why you said I am wrong Mus1mus. It's like this trolls favorite saying. No you are wrong. Puts since you seem to know it all. Please go show Red1776 what he is doing wrong with his OC. He can ONLY get 5.3GHz on a very large water cooling set up. By your logic he should be doing AT LEAST 7GHz.
> 
> His Aida bench he posted was underwhelming at best.


Kinda been thinking the same thing the whole time.. I kinda just let him be tho. He seems pretty starved for.. umm, attention? Anywho, as many others have already stated, if he can start backing up claims and the statements he is making (i.e., "No you are wrong"), then maybe my attention will be brought back..









I personally would love to see someone get some amazing clocks, on AIR, like he was talking about a few pages back.. I really would. And I know a rare few of us here have actually posted up some amazing OC's with a proper HSF. All the same tho.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So kinda funny story i turned the pc on tonight and had a ticking sound... kinda sounded like a primer on a gas powered engine... i thought hrmmm i hope thats not the pump in the h220x making that racket.. so to the ears and removing panels to find it... i start listening moving things around thinking maybe its a fan ticking...not coming from the fans on vram chassis or rad.... hrmm... where could it be... then it occured to me that i had wrapped the fans in black tape rather than sleeving them as i had black tape lying around and sleeving requires patience and materials i didnt have... but i couldnt find any wear on any of the wires i taped.. then i remember you dumb {insert cussword here} you put the fan on the back of socket and the tape doesnt always hold so well check it... low and behold the last ravel of tape had come loose and was barely touching the blades of the fan enough on the frontside to make the little tick...was quite an annoying sound.. and im unsure how the fan didnt pull it in but.. none the less problem solved...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Kinda been thinking the same thing the whole time.. I kinda just let him be tho. He seems pretty starved for.. umm, attention? Anywho, as many others have already stated, if he can start backing up claims and the statements he is making (i.e., "No you are wrong"), then maybe my attention will be brought back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would love to see someone get some amazing clocks, on AIR, like he was talking about a few pages back.. I really would. And I know a rare few of us here have actually posted up some amazing OC's with a proper HSF. All the same tho.


I used to get 4.8ghz on my atari 2600 but that was before the governments stepped in and started making consoles abide by power constraints....at the same time my tv was displaying 1600 x 900 in 1981 a few years prior to my arrival but thats due to the timetravel that my commodore 64 allowed...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Kinda been thinking the same thing the whole time.. I kinda just let him be tho. He seems pretty starved for.. umm, attention? Anywho, as many others have already stated, if he can start backing up claims and the statements he is making (i.e., "No you are wrong"), then maybe my attention will be brought back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would love to see someone get some amazing clocks, on AIR, like he was talking about a few pages back.. I really would. And I know a rare few of us here have actually posted up some amazing OC's with a proper HSF. All the same tho.


Yeah. Air coolers can only do so much..

From my Silver Arrow, to a 240mm Custom Loop when I started mine, I have gained moar than 15C.

To put it further, I was limited to 1.488 Vcore on the Silver Arrow. While a 240mm gave me another headroom for 1.55 Vcore.

So unless your chip would allow you to clock as high as you can while keeping Vcore as low as possible, the big 5.0 seems elusive, and exclusive to the AIO and Watercooling guys. And even them big guys can't do 5.0 on a big custom loop, hmmmm..

















it's funny though when about a month ago,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I have weird thing aida64 shows vishera full load socket temp 58C but core temps shows 63c but i have heard thats not possible to be core temps bigger than socket temps. So witch one i must belive?












Edit:
To put it lightly, @puts , I've been there. And naah.. It's not gonna take you there no matter how easy it seemed for you.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> /sigh
> 
> I thought this was all settled.. lol Damn, do I need to pop some more popcorn, or what?


Go to nearest store, buy booze...booze...and more...booze to survive about this guy
Then you can think about those popcorn's...

if you survive...

hurdlydurly, i run now my FX8350 with 1.45V (or 1.475V) with 210x23 and it's runnign now 4.85Ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8948733


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Has anyone besides the people that shoot for the record gotten to 5.5GHz with the 8350?


i think i was the first on OCN with water * not l2n * to get 5.5+, not stable. but bench able
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i talked GPU OCP and that can shut down your all pc and that not must be PSU OCP. Because that fool thinked hes fx cpu can powerdraw over 350w is rubbish. And i have had GPU OCP before and PSU OCP too because i have wattmeter


... then i must be a fool because i know mine pulls at least that..... thanks OCP !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I know people who use his 8 core cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on air
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012
> 
> 
> 
> i need proof of a 24/7 5.5. Oc on air. Unless your running in a freezer or modding ac units to produce low temps it just is not happened impossible
Click to expand...

fyi freezers can not keep up with it, they are not designed to bring down high constant loads, and due to this the compressor is far too small to do this with fyi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wulverin89*
> 
> Sorry if my englsh is bad im from serbia,i just got my fx 8320E overcloced to 4.3 ghz on 1.27vcore on idle and 1.33vcore on full load,
> load line calibration is set to extreme.
> This is my other specs
> 
> Motherboard - gigabyte 970a ud3p 8+2 power phase
> CPU-amd fx 8320E 4.3ghz
> Ram-kingston 8gb 2x2 gb 1600mhz,1x4 gb 1600mhz
> PSY-coller master 500w
> Cpu cooler- cooler master hyper 412s
> Hard drives-750gb western digital 500gb and seagate 250gb
> Graphic card-saphire toxic 270x
> 
> Capture.JPG 185k .JPG file
> 
> T]


up vcore and lower llc your temps should lower as well


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Has anyone besides the people that shoot for the record gotten to 5.5GHz with the 8350?
> 
> 
> 
> i think i was the first on OCN with water * not l2n * to get 5.5+, not stable. but bench able
Click to expand...

I think this chip might go close to 5.5 bench stable once i get some better cooling for it









http://valid.canardpc.com/6ahxq3


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depending on your usage scenario.
> 
> if you are playing CS:GO i don't think faster memory will do anything (on an FX rig), however if you you are a die hard BF fan and are knee deep into BF4 and looking forward to Hardline then faster memory will net you gains.
> 
> now if you work on your computer, encoding, A/V editing, number crunching etc faster ram can get you gain in no mission critical operations.
> 
> *If you are chrome Tab monster, faster ram is a god send*.


That'd be me

So BF4 does thrive on faster arm then?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depending on your usage scenario.
> 
> if you are playing CS:GO i don't think faster memory will do anything (on an FX rig), however if you you are a die hard BF fan and are knee deep into BF4 and looking forward to Hardline then faster memory will net you gains.
> 
> now if you work on your computer, encoding, A/V editing, number crunching etc faster ram can get you gain in no mission critical operations.
> 
> *If you are chrome Tab monster, faster ram is a god send*.
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be me
> 
> So BF4 does thrive on faster arm then?
Click to expand...

Yeah, BF4 loves fast ram, i think it's roughly around 10-15 fps more at 2400 over 1333/1600.

I might even test it myself at one point


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depending on your usage scenario.
> 
> if you are playing CS:GO i don't think faster memory will do anything (on an FX rig), however if you you are a die hard BF fan and are knee deep into BF4 and looking forward to Hardline then faster memory will net you gains.
> 
> now if you work on your computer, encoding, A/V editing, number crunching etc faster ram can get you gain in no mission critical operations.
> 
> *If you are chrome Tab monster, faster ram is a god send*.
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be me
> 
> So BF4 does thrive on faster arm then?
Click to expand...

thrive might be the wrong word to use.

its was one of the first BIG successful game to take advantage of faster ram. Crysis 3 perform a little better with faster ram but not as noticeable as with BF4

you need to be playing a game that can utilize all 8 cores, to be able to see it from how i understand it anyway. I could be wrong.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Yeah for the 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who use his *8 core* cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on *air*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012
Click to expand...

Never looked at this before but you didn't read this really well:
Quote:


> *not my cpu*, but my buddy called me after he got his prebuilt *fx6300* system, so i came over and helped him overclock. He paid too much for the system but it had a solid mb (ga-990a-ud5) an alright psu (xfx-600W) and a *corsair h80i*. so i figured we'd see how good his fx was and we started out just increasing the multiplier and loading into windows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 i was a little weirded out, no vcore bump yet, so we ran prime95... passed with flying colors on stock voltage at 4.7ghz... at that point i looked at him and said "we gotta go for it, you just won the lottery" so we strapped in and enjoyed the ride. it started to need vcore to load into windows at 5.2ghz, we hit a prime stable overclock at 5.6ghz and i think it was 1.4625 (?) vcore... ended up bowing out at that point as we could get it to load into windows up to 5.8, but we couldn't get it stable there... and at 5.7 we needed something stupid like 1.55vcore, and the temps were nuts
> 
> so... a day to day 5.6ghz, 1.4625V vcore with a 55C prime95 temp (not sure on that temp, the cpu doesn't report the temps right, going on a best guess from the socket temp reported by the mb) on a corsair h80i with a ga-990fxa-ud5 mb.


So it was a friend of a guy you know for starters, it was an FX-*6300* not an 8 core and it was on *Water*, not air









and while i'm at it i'm gonna pick this one apart as well:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, you said OCP as a blanket statement and the original post was about PSU OCP which you replied to with something else entirely.
> 
> Oh....almost forgot, you got those 5.0ghz screecaps for us yet?
> 
> 10 runs under IBT AVX on very high will be sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard only stupid people who dosent know what he do run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948
Click to expand...

So i went and had a read of this thread and The Stilt warns of running IBT or Prime95 on high overclocks is because of lack of cooling on/around the vrm area.

One of the first things anyone will tell you in this thread is over 4.4Ghz or so you NEED a fan on the vrms/backside of the socket
Quote:


> Linpack <> IBT, OCCT (Small Data Size) are around 90% of the stress that the most recent Prime95 V28.5 LargeFFT torture test generates.
> 
> Running any of these, including Prime torture test at stock or even with light overclock is just fine.
> However the additional <20% of power consumption at high overclocks is the thing that is dangerous.
> 
> I personally don't feel comfortable running any of the software listed above (or any kind of burn-in tests) at settings which result current draw excess 140A.
> *The high current levels are fine as long as your CPU and motherboard (VRM) are properly cooled.* The small stock heatsink installed on the VRM, especially without any proper and direct airflow just won't cut it at these current levels.
> On heavily overclocked systems additional, *direct airflow to the VRM is mandatory no matter what motherboard you are using*. Especially the guys using AIOs should pay special attention to that.
> Cooling down the VRM properly will not only increase realiablity and stability but also reduces the CPU temperature and total system power consumption by boosting the VRM efficiency.
> The CPU is directly connected to the VRM with a very large amount of copper, which conducts the heat pretty damn well between the two. So improving the cooling on either will reduce the temperature on the other also.
> 
> For example the OnSemi 4955N mosfet (which is quite a common low-side fet on AM3r2 motherboards): At 25 degree C it is rated for 48A continuous current while at 130 degree C it is derated to 19A.
> 
> Basically your VRM requires (additional) 1/5th of the cooling capacity your CPU has.
> i.e. At 200W CPU power draw the VRM cooling needs to handle 30-40W of power.
> 
> When I am talking about CPU power consumption I mean the actual amount of power the CPU draws.
> The CPU VRM efficiency is around 80-85% and the PSU efficiency can vary from 80% to 94% or so.
> So even in the most optimal case where the VRM efficiency would be 85% and the PSU efficiency would be 94%, the power consumption measured from the wall is 250W when the CPU itself draws 200W.


The parts i highlighted/bolded are parts that are common sense in this thread.

I know your English isn't that great but cmon man......


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Yeah for the 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who use his *8 core* cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on *air*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never looked at this before but you didn't read this really well:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *not my cpu*, but my buddy called me after he got his prebuilt *fx6300* system, so i came over and helped him overclock. He paid too much for the system but it had a solid mb (ga-990a-ud5) an alright psu (xfx-600W) and a *corsair h80i*. so i figured we'd see how good his fx was and we started out just increasing the multiplier and loading into windows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 i was a little weirded out, no vcore bump yet, so we ran prime95... passed with flying colors on stock voltage at 4.7ghz... at that point i looked at him and said "we gotta go for it, you just won the lottery" so we strapped in and enjoyed the ride. it started to need vcore to load into windows at 5.2ghz, we hit a prime stable overclock at 5.6ghz and i think it was 1.4625 (?) vcore... ended up bowing out at that point as we could get it to load into windows up to 5.8, but we couldn't get it stable there... and at 5.7 we needed something stupid like 1.55vcore, and the temps were nuts
> 
> so... a day to day 5.6ghz, 1.4625V vcore with a 55C prime95 temp (not sure on that temp, the cpu doesn't report the temps right, going on a best guess from the socket temp reported by the mb) on a corsair h80i with a ga-990fxa-ud5 mb. About as good an fx 6300 as i've seen. (a friend of a friend of mine has an 8320 he got to 5.5ghz stable on air, probably could get it further on a custom water loop, i know he could get it to load into windows at 5.7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was a friend of a guy you know for starters, it was an FX-*6300* not an 8 core and it was on *Water*, not air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while i'm at it i'm gonna pick this one apart as well:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, you said OCP as a blanket statement and the original post was about PSU OCP which you replied to with something else entirely.
> 
> Oh....almost forgot, you got those 5.0ghz screecaps for us yet?
> 
> 10 runs under IBT AVX on very high will be sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard only stupid people who dosent know what he do run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i went and had a read of this thread and The Stilt warns of running IBT or Prime95 on high overclocks is because of lack of cooling on/around the vrm area.
> 
> One of the first things anyone will tell you in this thread is over 4.4Ghz or so you NEED a fan on the vrms/backside of the socket
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Linpack <> IBT, OCCT (Small Data Size) are around 90% of the stress that the most recent Prime95 V28.5 LargeFFT torture test generates.
> 
> Running any of these, including Prime torture test at stock or even with light overclock is just fine.
> However the additional <20% of power consumption at high overclocks is the thing that is dangerous.
> 
> I personally don't feel comfortable running any of the software listed above (or any kind of burn-in tests) at settings which result current draw excess 140A.
> *The high current levels are fine as long as your CPU and motherboard (VRM) are properly cooled.* The small stock heatsink installed on the VRM, especially without any proper and direct airflow just won't cut it at these current levels.
> On heavily overclocked systems additional, *direct airflow to the VRM is mandatory no matter what motherboard you are using*. Especially the guys using AIOs should pay special attention to that.
> Cooling down the VRM properly will not only increase realiablity and stability but also reduces the CPU temperature and total system power consumption by boosting the VRM efficiency.
> The CPU is directly connected to the VRM with a very large amount of copper, which conducts the heat pretty damn well between the two. So improving the cooling on either will reduce the temperature on the other also.
> 
> For example the OnSemi 4955N mosfet (which is quite a common low-side fet on AM3r2 motherboards): At 25 degree C it is rated for 48A continuous current while at 130 degree C it is derated to 19A.
> 
> Basically your VRM requires (additional) 1/5th of the cooling capacity your CPU has.
> i.e. At 200W CPU power draw the VRM cooling needs to handle 30-40W of power.
> 
> When I am talking about CPU power consumption I mean the actual amount of power the CPU draws.
> The CPU VRM efficiency is around 80-85% and the PSU efficiency can vary from 80% to 94% or so.
> So even in the most optimal case where the VRM efficiency would be 85% and the PSU efficiency would be 94%, the power consumption measured from the wall is 250W when the CPU itself draws 200W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parts i highlighted/bolded are parts that are common sense in this thread.
> 
> I know your English isn't that great but cmon man......
Click to expand...

No! You are wrong!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Yeah for the 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who use his *8 core* cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on *air*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never looked at this before but you didn't read this really well:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *not my cpu*, but my buddy called me after he got his prebuilt *fx6300* system, so i came over and helped him overclock. He paid too much for the system but it had a solid mb (ga-990a-ud5) an alright psu (xfx-600W) and a *corsair h80i*. so i figured we'd see how good his fx was and we started out just increasing the multiplier and loading into windows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 i was a little weirded out, no vcore bump yet, so we ran prime95... passed with flying colors on stock voltage at 4.7ghz... at that point i looked at him and said "we gotta go for it, you just won the lottery" so we strapped in and enjoyed the ride. it started to need vcore to load into windows at 5.2ghz, we hit a prime stable overclock at 5.6ghz and i think it was 1.4625 (?) vcore... ended up bowing out at that point as we could get it to load into windows up to 5.8, but we couldn't get it stable there... and at 5.7 we needed something stupid like 1.55vcore, and the temps were nuts
> 
> so... a day to day 5.6ghz, 1.4625V vcore with a 55C prime95 temp (not sure on that temp, the cpu doesn't report the temps right, going on a best guess from the socket temp reported by the mb) on a corsair h80i with a ga-990fxa-ud5 mb. About as good an fx 6300 as i've seen. (a friend of a friend of mine has an 8320 he got to 5.5ghz stable on air, probably could get it further on a custom water loop, i know he could get it to load into windows at 5.7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was a friend of a guy you know for starters, it was an FX-*6300* not an 8 core and it was on *Water*, not air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while i'm at it i'm gonna pick this one apart as well:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, you said OCP as a blanket statement and the original post was about PSU OCP which you replied to with something else entirely.
> 
> Oh....almost forgot, you got those 5.0ghz screecaps for us yet?
> 
> 10 runs under IBT AVX on very high will be sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard only stupid people who dosent know what he do run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i went and had a read of this thread and The Stilt warns of running IBT or Prime95 on high overclocks is because of lack of cooling on/around the vrm area.
> 
> One of the first things anyone will tell you in this thread is over 4.4Ghz or so you NEED a fan on the vrms/backside of the socket
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Linpack <> IBT, OCCT (Small Data Size) are around 90% of the stress that the most recent Prime95 V28.5 LargeFFT torture test generates.
> 
> Running any of these, including Prime torture test at stock or even with light overclock is just fine.
> However the additional <20% of power consumption at high overclocks is the thing that is dangerous.
> 
> I personally don't feel comfortable running any of the software listed above (or any kind of burn-in tests) at settings which result current draw excess 140A.
> *The high current levels are fine as long as your CPU and motherboard (VRM) are properly cooled.* The small stock heatsink installed on the VRM, especially without any proper and direct airflow just won't cut it at these current levels.
> On heavily overclocked systems additional, *direct airflow to the VRM is mandatory no matter what motherboard you are using*. Especially the guys using AIOs should pay special attention to that.
> Cooling down the VRM properly will not only increase realiablity and stability but also reduces the CPU temperature and total system power consumption by boosting the VRM efficiency.
> The CPU is directly connected to the VRM with a very large amount of copper, which conducts the heat pretty damn well between the two. So improving the cooling on either will reduce the temperature on the other also.
> 
> For example the OnSemi 4955N mosfet (which is quite a common low-side fet on AM3r2 motherboards): At 25 degree C it is rated for 48A continuous current while at 130 degree C it is derated to 19A.
> 
> Basically your VRM requires (additional) 1/5th of the cooling capacity your CPU has.
> i.e. At 200W CPU power draw the VRM cooling needs to handle 30-40W of power.
> 
> When I am talking about CPU power consumption I mean the actual amount of power the CPU draws.
> The CPU VRM efficiency is around 80-85% and the PSU efficiency can vary from 80% to 94% or so.
> So even in the most optimal case where the VRM efficiency would be 85% and the PSU efficiency would be 94%, the power consumption measured from the wall is 250W when the CPU itself draws 200W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parts i highlighted/bolded are parts that are common sense in this thread.
> 
> I know your English isn't that great but cmon man......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No! You are wrong!
Click to expand...

No, I am Left!


----------



## emsj86

So so I put a fan on the back of my socket if I'm running full custom loop with temps never reaching 55 and socket 58 on a 4.8 ghz clock. And if so how do you mount the fan doue sided tape?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So so I put a fan on the back of my socket if I'm running full custom loop with temps never reaching 55 and socket 58 on a 4.8 ghz clock. And if so how do you mount the fan doue sided tape?


i use cable ties for back of socket


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I scored 4080 in Heaven extreme but that was with the i7. It'll be a while before I have the FX back on the bench, soon though I need to prep it for another run and want to get some OSes installed for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to give Heaven a run on the 295 soon, look like a nice score you got there mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been doing any Catzilla tinkering with that GPU yet?
> 
> I did a quad run a while ago and managed 22k at 1440p
Click to expand...

Ya I've done a few but so far all with the i7, haven't fired up my FX this week but will.

Here's 720 http://hwbot.org/submission/2671252_johan45_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_980_34691_marks
Here's 1440 http://hwbot.org/submission/2671214_johan45_catzilla___1440p_geforce_gtx_980_10757_marks

Haven't done much fine tuning yet just getting a feel for the card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i talked GPU OCP and that can shut down your all pc and that not must be PSU OCP. Because that fool thinked hes fx cpu can powerdraw over 350w is rubbish. And i have had GPU OCP before and PSU OCP too because i have wattmeter


There's no need for name calling puts. I know I have likely pulled way more than 350w with my FX when you go over 5.0 the power requirements increase dramatically but you likely wouldn't know about that from experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> i talked GPU OCP and that can shut down your all pc and that not must be PSU OCP. Because that fool thinked hes fx cpu can powerdraw over 350w is rubbish. And i have had GPU OCP before and PSU OCP too because i have wattmeter
> 
> 
> 
> ... then i must be a fool because i know mine pulls at least that..... thanks OCP !
Click to expand...

@ Megaman
Thanks for joining the old fool club !


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> That'd be me
> 
> So BF4 does thrive on faster arm then?


Frostbite 3 (BF's engine) is state of the art and the game itself in its multiplayer form in levels with big destruction is a CPU resource hog of epic proportions. Fast ram helps alot, especially under DX (with mantle I hardly ever drop anywhere near 70fps in my 60hz monitor regardless of ram).


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i use cable ties for back of socket


So do I.


----------



## Mike The Owl

@ Megaman
Thanks for joining the old fool club !

can I join, I'm old and a fool


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, I am Left!


That would make you sinister!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> @ Megaman
> Thanks for joining the old fool club !
> 
> can I join, I'm old and a fool


Only if you think you can pull more than 350W using an FX CPU. This takes some serious effort.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> @ Megaman
> Thanks for joining the old fool club !
> 
> can I join, I'm old and a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you think you can pull more than 350W using an FX CPU. This takes some serious effort.
Click to expand...

I'm starting to feel foolish for even mentioning it, but I thought it might save someone else some grief by sharing my experience.

On a side note - subbed a 290x firestrike ultra run to the bot for #9 spot - quite an accomplishment for an admittedly noobish 3d bencher









Another observation about the Lightning, I believe there is a reason it has 2-8 pin and one 6 pin power cable plug ins.







lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Only if you think you can pull more than 350W using an FX CPU. This takes some serious effort.


No I don't think I could do that, but I can kill 750 watt power supplies, have just killed my third one in 3 months, so moved up to a 950 watt supply, (5.1 overclock with 1250/1550 on my MSI R9 270x and 1 hour in to AIDA stress test and phutt its gone again)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> @ Megaman
> Thanks for joining the old fool club !
> 
> can I join, I'm old and a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you think you can pull more than 350W using an FX CPU. This takes some serious effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to feel foolish for even mentioning it, but I thought it might save someone else some grief by sharing my experience.
> 
> On a side note - subbed a 290x firestrike ultra run to the bot for #9 spot - quite an accomplishment for an admittedly noobish 3d bencher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation about the Lightning, I believe there is a reason it has 2-8 pin and one 6 pin power cable plug ins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

It is designed for LN2 use that's where the extra 6 pin would come in. The power won't be readily accessible using it on the regular BIOS and I'm not even sure on that card if you could use it on the LN2 bios without other modifications. I know that the chip manufacturers do everything they can to limit the power you can get to the GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Only if you think you can pull more than 350W using an FX CPU. This takes some serious effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think I could do that, but I can kill 750 watt power supplies, have just killed my third one in 3 months, so moved up to a 950 watt supply, (5.1 overclock with 1250/1550 on my MSI R9 270x and 1 hour in to AIDA stress test and phutt its gone again)
Click to expand...

Maybe it's time you changed brands???


----------



## puts

como on guys you know amd knows better if amd says 4.7ghz with turbo fx-9590 takes 220w then 5ghz takes maybe 250w max and not 350w. And if you guys dont know you dont add your motherboard wattage to that cpu or ram wattage thats only means cpu wattage.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> como on guys you know amd knows better if amd says 4.7ghz with turbo fx-9590 takes 220w then 5ghz takes maybe 250w max and not 350w. And if you guys dont know you dont add your motherboard wattage to that cpu or ram wattage thats only means cpu wattage.


-
and don't forget the where you read the wattage from, since most tests are from the wall due to the tester.. well then you lose a share of it when converting AC to DC.. But Com'on Puts you should already know..

Le sigh give it a break your hoarse id dead and you cant make it drink..

maybe you are trying to make us drink.. but theres better ways than the one that you are taking.. as in.. throw a party and bring everyone a 6 pack haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> como on guys you know amd knows better if amd says 4.7ghz with turbo fx-9590 takes 220w then 5ghz takes maybe 250w max and not 350w


Oh dear, there are a few things WRONG with your assertion. Might want to study up on TDP and go from there


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh dear, there are a few things WRONG with your assertion. Might want to study up on TDP and go from there


nah ill save him the trouble.. as google doesn't seem to be the strong point

The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation. Rather than specifying CPU's real power dissipation, TDP serves as the nominal value for designing CPU cooling systems.[1]


----------



## emsj86

So I have an sabertooth 990fx and ddr3 1600 hyper x ram. I am a die hard bf4 player and of rams helps why not so what ram would you recommend? Hopefully it's not crazy priced looking for 2x4gb duel channel ram


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I have an sabertooth 990fx and ddr3 1600 hyper x ram. I am a die hard bf4 player and of rams helps why not so what ram would you recommend? Hopefully it's not crazy priced looking for 2x4gb duel channel ram


You can pick up 2400 2x4GB sticks for around 100usd or so.. about the same price as any other ram.. 2 sticks at 2400 is normally good.. try to find a cas -9 or 10 though

so where in the world are you located?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh dear, there are a few things WRONG with your assertion. Might want to study up on TDP and go from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah ill save him the trouble.. as google doesn't seem to be the strong point
> 
> The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation. Rather than specifying CPU's real power dissipation, TDP serves as the nominal value for designing CPU cooling systems.[1]
Click to expand...

* slow clap crescendo's into thunderous applause*


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> -
> and don't forget the where you read the wattage from, since most tests are from the wall due to the tester.. well then you lose a share of it when converting AC to DC.. But Com'on Puts you should already know..
> 
> Le sigh give it a break your hoarse id dead and you cant make it drink..
> 
> maybe you are trying to make us drink.. but theres better ways than the one that you are taking.. as in.. throw a party and bring everyone a 6 pack haha


You forget that if you go AC to DC than when your 750w psu is 80% effenciny then from wall it takes something 900w from wall @ 750w DC. And AMD specs are for DC 220W and not AC


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You forget that if you go AC to DC than when your 750w psu is 80% effenciny then from wall it takes something 900w from wall @ 750w DC. And AMD specs are for DC 220W and not AC


and you forgot that I know a lot more so does everyone else that you are trying to pick a fight with i completely shot you down and made you look like a fool already

in case you missed it the first time

The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation. Rather than specifying CPU's real power dissipation, TDP serves as the nominal value for designing CPU cooling systems.[1]


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pick up 2400 2x4GB sticks for around 100usd or so.. about the same price as any other ram.. 2 sticks at 2400 is normally good.. try to find a cas -9 or 10 though
> 
> so where in the world are you located?


No where crazy good old Philadelphia pa


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and you forgot that I know a lot more so does everyone else that you are trying to pick a fight with i completely shot you down and made you look like a fool already
> 
> in case you missed it the first time
> 
> The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation. Rather than specifying CPU's real power dissipation, TDP serves as the nominal value for designing CPU cooling systems.[1]


Sorry but i dont understand you how you shot and why? I understand your text that you think 750W psu can reality only takes 600w dc and 750w for 750w psu means that he can take 750w only in wall and then i said you was wrong and 750w psu with 80% efficeny can take from wall about 900w


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> -
> and don't forget the where you read the wattage from, since most tests are from the wall due to the tester.. well then you lose a share of it when converting AC to DC.. But Com'on Puts you should already know..
> 
> Le sigh give it a break your hoarse id dead and you cant make it drink..
> 
> maybe you are trying to make us drink.. but theres better ways than the one that you are taking.. as in.. throw a party and bring everyone a 6 pack haha
> 
> 
> 
> You forget that if you go AC to DC than when your 750w psu is 80% effenciny then from wall it takes something 900w from wall @ 750w DC. And AMD specs are for DC 220W and not AC
Click to expand...

That is exactly the point. So that means that if your draws say 100W at idle from the wall and then goes to 350W at the wall when stressing your CPU. Your CPU might only be using 200W. But you are loosing the rest to the switching from AC to DC. Which is exactly what Flail was getting at. TDP does not represent power consumption. Only heat generated. AMD is not saying that the CPU will consume 220W DC LOL!







The TDP is a GUIDLINE on heat output. Have you forgotten that heat can be measured in watts too? Cause if you remember correctly from your standard 5 science classes, that heat is a form of energy. And energy can be measured in watts. So this means that cooling manufactures can produce effective cooling solutions for the processors. It does not mean that the processor will consume 220W under load. Sometimes it is more sometimes less. The only thing us consumers have to go by when it comes to working out our power consumption is a "relatively" accurate wall meter. Obviously the accuracy depends on your PSU's efficiency rating and whether or not it can ACTUALLY MAINTAIN the rating. Platinum PSU users such as myself will get a closer reading at the wall to what we are pulling than what Bronze users will get. Really dude. you are making a fool look smarter than you? Do you even try bro?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Sorry but i dont understand you how you shot and why? I understand your text that you think 750W psu can reality only takes 600w dc and 750w for 750w psu means that he can take 750w only in wall and then i said you was wrong and 750w psu with 80% efficeny can take from wall about 900w


You have a reading comprehension problem. They do have help studies for that..

Now.. The Wattage from the wall would be 750w + 20% if fully loaded under worse case scenario which the wattage still has nothing to do with how you are trying to figure 220w for the chip as that is the TDP

TDP is the thermal dissipation or to but in lower terms.. It is the heat dissipation that happens when the electrical current is used due to resistance..

So you assumptions and math are completely wrong ad TDP does not actually specify the actual wattage use of the processor. and your figures are grossly inaccurate!

never feel Congratulations on the Dunce cap today.. So stop bothering to argue..


----------



## puts

I talk that TDP are from DC and not from AC so its always same because and only AC can be different because some of that goes to heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You have a reading comprehension problem. They do have help studies for that..
> 
> Now.. The Wattage from the wall would be 750w + 20% if fully loaded under worse case scenario which the wattage still has nothing to do with how you are trying to figure 220w for the chip as that is the TDP
> 
> TDP is the thermal dissipation or to but in lower terms.. It is the heat dissipation that happens when the electrical current is used due to resistance..
> 
> So you assumptions and math are completely wrong ad TDP does not actually specify the actual wattage use of the processor. and your figures are grossly inaccurate!
> 
> never feel Congratulations on the Dunce cap today.. So stop bothering to argue..


I talk that TDP are from DC and not from AC so its always same because and only AC can be different because some of that goes to heat.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I talk that TDP are from DC and not from AC so its always same because and only AC can be different because some of that goes to heat.
> I talk that TDP are from DC and not from AC so its always same because and only AC can be different because some of that goes to heat.


So if DC does not dissipate heat as you just said.. then why do we have to have heatsinks on the motherboard at all?

to break it down you are confused.

TDP is not power consumption but amount of heat that is dissipated
The wattage that you are trying to say is used then you are talking power consumption

you are taking two things that have nothing to do with each other and saying they are the same thing


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Sorry but i dont understand you how you shot and why? I understand your text that you think 750W psu can reality only takes 600w dc and 750w for 750w psu means that he can take 750w only in wall and then i said you was wrong and 750w psu with 80% efficeny can take from wall about 900w


Forget the power requirement and think about the heat generated. Think how hot a 100 watt (old style) light bulb gets, now triple it, this is the heat you hve to get rid of. AMD's guideline is 70 degrees c so we that know do all we can to cool below that.most of the guys here use custom loops, those like me who can't afford this use AIO coolers and lots of fans on the VRMs one back of the board. We all struggle to deal with this heat.


----------



## Johan45

Right and this heat generated or TDP has nothing to do with the power drwan from the wall aside from the fact that it's generated by it as heat. The power draw can be huge and yes the VRM need to be included in that draw as they heat up as well which is power that is lost before it gets to the CPU. When guys go super cold there's a reason they use separate power supplies for video and CPU. One just isn't going to supply enough power to run both when you're hitting 8G+ using 2v to the CPU .


----------



## cssorkinman

AC/DC rules!!!
* grabs fears 6 pack and settles in for a listen*


----------



## puts

VRM cooling is no problem for me because on my desk waiting for install my heatsink what push air to vrm and socket but its get installed next monday because then my IT guy who can install heatsinks have free time.


----------



## Gereti

Oh god oh god oh god...






















I hope that today would be friday...
This remind's me from somebody, my old steam "friend" who wasn't able to assembly h100 to nzxt phantom case, made 10 page thread to on forum about it, and ounly whine and whine if somebody tried to help him... and sometime's he was "trying" to ask "help" on steam ("help me becose i say etc") and if you said to him "google it" he said "too lazy"

/offtopic


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> VRM cooling is no problem for me because on my desk waiting for install my heatsink what push air to vrm and socket but its get installed next monday because then my IT guy who can install heatsinks have free time.


I'm not sure what you mean. Are you saying that you haven't installed your cooler yet, or do you mean your waiting to install fans on the VRM's ?



This is the amount of fans I have to Use to cool my VRMs and Northbridge so I can overclock at 5.0. Please feel free to show your results when you can.


----------



## puts

I start use 2500rpm 120mm powerful fan on my heatsink so its push air to motherboard and cool all down and maybe only i need one fan my back socket cooling but thats we see when my IT guy come and we start testing my pc


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC/DC rules!!!
> * grabs fears 6 pack and settles in for a listen*


Nice vid man this leaves me.....


----------



## emsj86

I maybe confused. Like stated before I'm running a custom loop on 8350 and my 780. I m oc to 4.8 (had it at. 5ghz but didn't like having to have a massive Jump in voltage to get it stable.) my question is I have max load 55 celius and. 58 on the socket. Do I need to have a fan for the vrms if that's my temps on 100 percent load. Hopefully not bc outside of the back side of my case which would be hidden I think a fan up front would make my build from nice to ugly looking


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I maybe confused. Like stated before I'm running a custom loop on 8350 and my 780. I m oc to 4.8 (had it at. 5ghz but didn't like having to have a massive Jump in voltage to get it stable.) my question is I have max load 55 celius and. 58 on the socket. Do I need to have a fan for the vrms if that's my temps on 100 percent load. Hopefully not bc outside of the back side of my case which would be hidden I think a fan up front would make my build from nice to ugly looking


install hwmonitor and TMPIN2 is your VRM temp sensor if it goes 70c or more then you need fan


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC/DC rules!!!
> * grabs fears 6 pack and settles in for a listen*



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I maybe confused. Like stated before I'm running a custom loop on 8350 and my 780. I m oc to 4.8 (had it at. 5ghz but didn't like having to have a massive Jump in voltage to get it stable.) my question is I have max load 55 celius and. 58 on the socket. Do I need to have a fan for the vrms if that's my temps on 100 percent load. Hopefully not bc outside of the back side of my case which would be hidden I think a fan up front would make my build from nice to ugly looking


Not really TBH, however it never hurts as the colder you keep things the easier it is to clock. I personally run my chip at 1.7v lol for 5.1 so I understand the wall

But if you are comfortable with staying at 4.8 then you shouldn't have any issues. The fans on the VRMs and the backside of socket are you drop the temps down more for higher overclocking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> install hwmonitor and TMPIN2 is your VRM temp sensor if it goes 70c or more then you need fan


Although you are starting to get the point. not fully correct however I will admit its not a terrible idea


----------



## emsj86

I have hwmonitor, gpu z msi afterburner. Kinda overkill but in a way it's fun monitoring temps. But yeh it never reaches 60 on the vrm sensor so all seems good. Guess my saber kitty and case is doing it job


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have hwmonitor, gpu z msi afterburner. Kinda overkill but in a way it's fun monitoring temps. But yeh it never reaches 60 on the vrm sensor so all seems good. Guess my saber kitty and case is doing it job


#

dont use hwmonitor its crap

use hwinfo64 as its much better


----------



## emsj86

I'll try it out


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC/DC rules!!!
> * grabs fears 6 pack and settles in for a listen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vid man this leaves me.....
Click to expand...

Gertie's here , Hide the beer Fears! lol









In other news, CHV-Z is heading for RMA







. It's got issues - a short in the upper IO sockets ( bump them and it restarts), and it's trapped in an "updating Irog firmware " loop whilst posting....






















I WAS planning on some cold weather benching but it seems I've been


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Ain't it a shame?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> #
> 
> dont use hwmonitor its crap
> 
> use hwinfo64 as its much better


whats funny is that I use HWmonitor







cause I live on the EDGE!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> #
> 
> dont use hwmonitor its crap
> 
> use hwinfo64 as its much better
> 
> 
> 
> whats funny is that I use HWmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause I live on the EDGE!
Click to expand...

Me too, never an issue here across multiple platforms.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gertie's here , Hide the beer Fears! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, CHV-Z is heading for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's got issues - a short in the upper IO sockets ( bump them and it restarts), and it's trapped in an "updating Irog firmware " loop whilst posting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS planning on some cold weather benching but it seems I've been
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it a shame?


that is a shame







stick some of this on it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











i been told yank beer is weak id drink it all


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I maybe confused. Like stated before I'm running a custom loop on 8350 and my 780. I m oc to 4.8 (had it at. 5ghz but didn't like having to have a massive Jump in voltage to get it stable.) my question is I have max load 55 celius and. 58 on the socket. Do I need to have a fan for the vrms if that's my temps on 100 percent load. Hopefully not bc outside of the back side of my case which would be hidden I think a fan up front would make my build from nice to ugly looking
> 
> 
> 
> install hwmonitor and TMPIN2 is your VRM temp sensor if it goes 70c or more then you need fan
Click to expand...

Depends on the board though. Most mobo's don't have VRM temp sensors that can be picked up in windows. Saber-tooth maybe. But that is the only one I know of.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> that is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick some of this on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been told yank beer is weak id drink it all


thats why you get

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8cRfeWjYgF8/TF9pbQC9jrI/AAAAAAAAAIE/7kCkTpW9n9o/s1600/Wild+Blue.JPG

and its blueberry,, Sorry for the off topicness, I had to chill my brains CPU get it?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> I start use 2500rpm 120mm powerful fan on my heatsink so its push air to motherboard and cool all down and maybe only i need one fan my back socket cooling but thats we see when my IT guy come and we start testing my pc


So you don't know what your rig will do yet? We have seen this before. Set your system up and then do a few runs. Start at 4.5 and se if it will run. Please don't think you have failed if you can't get it higher as the cooler you are going to use won't be enough. Come back with some validated runs, suicide runs are acceptable to see how high it will clock. We all have to start somewhere. Also put your rig up in rig builder, the guys here can help you better if they know what you've got. Good luck but don't be surprised if what the guys have said here comes true.


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> #
> 
> dont use hwmonitor its crap
> 
> use hwinfo64 as its much better


hwmonitor is better for gigabyte(maybe other brand boards too) because hwinfo64 show wrong info
hwinfo64 northebridge temp is actually cpu socket temp
hwinfo64 cpu temp is actually vrm temp


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> hwmonitor is better for gigabyte(maybe other brand boards too) because hwinfo64 show wrong info
> hwinfo64 northebridge temp is actually cpu socket temp
> hwinfo64 cpu temp is actually vrm temp


he has a sabertooth so hwinfo64 is alot better for him

hwmonitor gives false readings


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gertie's here , Hide the beer Fears! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, CHV-Z is heading for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's got issues - a short in the upper IO sockets ( bump them and it restarts), and it's trapped in an "updating Irog firmware " loop whilst posting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS planning on some cold weather benching but it seems I've been
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it a shame?
> 
> 
> 
> that is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick some of this on it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been told yank beer is weak id drink it all
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> that is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick some of this on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been told yank beer is weak id drink it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why you get
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8cRfeWjYgF8/TF9pbQC9jrI/AAAAAAAAAIE/7kCkTpW9n9o/s1600/Wild+Blue.JPG
> 
> and its blueberry,, Sorry for the off topicness, I had to chill my brains CPU get it?
Click to expand...

lol I figured as much Gert,
MMM mmm that looks like a tastey Beer fears.

Man this is bad.... the cold weather set in 3 days ago and I've already got a raging case of cabin fever.... sux


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he has a sabertooth so hwinfo64 is alot better for him
> 
> hwmonitor gives false readings


hwmonitor gives same readings like aida64 so i dont think they both lie


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he has a sabertooth so hwinfo64 is alot better for him
> 
> hwmonitor gives false readings


Aida 64 for me, but otherwise hwininfo 64 is good.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> hwmonitor gives same readings like aida64 so i dont think they both lie


sorry sir i forgot u know everything

i bow to u oh misinformed one


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> thats why you get
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8cRfeWjYgF8/TF9pbQC9jrI/AAAAAAAAAIE/7kCkTpW9n9o/s1600/Wild+Blue.JPG
> 
> and its blueberry,, Sorry for the off topicness, I had to chill my brains CPU get it?


my ounly hope what i would like to get on my hand's from somewhere...
http://www.viinarannasta.ee/images-shop/1336895600-koskenkorva38_100.jpg
But, no money and no able to go buy one becose...finland...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> whats funny is that I use HWmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause I live on the EDGE!


Same here, HWmonitor and no even fear of death








I think that it's program, what work littlebit, and that "littlebit" is enought for me









Hmm, I'm thinking that would my cpu be able to run 23x220








now i'm running 23x210


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry sir i forgot u know everything
> 
> i bow to u oh misinformed one


"Cough, splutter, wipes spittle off iPad screen "


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry sir i forgot u know everything
> 
> i bow to u oh misinformed one


no aida64 and hwmonitor knows everything its not my fault that hwinfo64 show wrong readings


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol I figured as much Gert,
> MMM mmm that looks like a tastey Beer fears.
> 
> Man this is bad.... the cold weather set in 3 days ago and I've already got a raging case of cabin fever.... sux


Boo means you need more beer but yes its awesome stuff 8% and tastes great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> hwmonitor gives same readings like aida64 so i dont think they both lie
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Aida 64 for me, but otherwise hwininfo 64 is good.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry sir i forgot u know everything
> 
> i bow to u oh misinformed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^^^ LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> @ Megaman
> Thanks for joining the old fool club !
> 
> can I join, I'm old and a fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you think you can pull more than 350W using an FX CPU. This takes some serious effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm starting to feel foolish for even mentioning it, but I thought it might save someone else some grief by sharing my experience.
> 
> On a side note - subbed a 290x firestrike ultra run to the bot for #9 spot - quite an accomplishment for an admittedly noobish 3d bencher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another observation about the Lightning, I believe there is a reason it has 2-8 pin and one 6 pin power cable plug ins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

aye, it does more then turn the LED prema RED.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gertie's here , Hide the beer Fears! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, CHV-Z is heading for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's got issues - a short in the upper IO sockets ( bump them and it restarts), and it's trapped in an "updating Irog firmware " loop whilst posting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS planning on some cold weather benching but it seems I've been
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it a shame?
> 
> 
> 
> that is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick some of this on it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been told yank beer is weak id drink it all
Click to expand...

I'm sure i can find you an American Craft stout that would knock your socks off. you pub stout pint got nothing on these


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm sure i can find you an American Craft stout that would knock your socks off. you pub stout pint got nothing on these


aye i know, i was teasing them









i dont even drink


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm sure i can find you an American Craft stout that would knock your socks off. you pub stout pint got nothing on these
> 
> 
> 
> aye i know, i was teasing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even drink
Click to expand...

On a whole you are kinda right... ya gatta go craft micro brew too get unanimously good beer, if you go to the west coast hope you like Hops.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> On a whole you are kinda right... ya gatta go craft micro brew too get unanimously good beer, if you go to the west coast hope you like Hops.


I agree with this


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm sure i can find you an American Craft stout that would knock your socks off. you pub stout pint got nothing on these
> 
> 
> 
> aye i know, i was teasing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even drink
Click to expand...

Im the same really.

I might have one or two at xmas or my birthday but thats really it.

Lost the taste for beer and started on whiskey instead (bourbon or scotch)

I might have a couple when this build is done though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im the same really.
> 
> I might have one or two at xmas or my birthday but thats really it.
> 
> Lost the taste for beer and started on whiskey instead (bourbon or scotch)
> 
> I might have a couple when this build is done though


cant beat a few JD's at xmas


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> VRM cooling is no problem for me because on my desk waiting for install my heatsink what push air to vrm and socket but its get installed next monday because then my IT guy who can install heatsinks have free time.


so let me get this straight you can't/won't install a heatsink on your cpu but you can proceed to tell us how everything works and never concede defeat even when proven wrong.... you remind me of those guys who claim to be bikers but never have turned a wrench and go out in the weekends and act tough lol...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im the same really.
> 
> I might have one or two at xmas or my birthday but thats really it.
> 
> Lost the taste for beer and started on whiskey instead (bourbon or scotch)
> 
> I might have a couple when this build is done though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant beat a few JD's at xmas
Click to expand...

Man its 7am here and I just started work......all you got me thinking about is having a few cans of Jack


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> VRM cooling is no problem for me because on my desk waiting for install my heatsink what push air to vrm and socket but its get installed next monday because then my IT guy who can install heatsinks have free time.
> 
> 
> 
> so let me get this straight you can't/won't install a heatsink on your cpu but you can proceed to tell us how everything works and never concede defeat even when proven wrong.... you remind me of those guys who claim to be bikers but never have turned a wrench and go out in the weekends and act tough lol...
Click to expand...











Oh man this is epic......"IT guy to install heatsinks"


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im the same really.
> 
> I might have one or two at xmas or my birthday but thats really it.
> 
> Lost the taste for beer and started on whiskey instead (bourbon or scotch)
> 
> I might have a couple when this build is done though


I drink a few times a year but since my 21st birthday I never drink a lot anymore....I ended up in a bed for 9 days throwing up green bile from alcohol poisoning.... that would be the last time I drank to get drunk....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im the same really.
> 
> I might have one or two at xmas or my birthday but thats really it.
> 
> Lost the taste for beer and started on whiskey instead (bourbon or scotch)
> 
> I might have a couple when this build is done though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drink a few times a year but since my 21st birthday I never drink a lot anymore....I ended up in a bed for 9 days throwing up green bile from alcohol poisoning.... that would be the last time I drank to get drunk....
Click to expand...

Urgh, nasty stuff man.....sorry to hear it


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Man its 7am here and I just started work......all you got me thinking about is having a few cans of Jack


Haha, 22:12 at night here, soo it's 10:12PM i think?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man this is epic......"IT guy to install heatsinks"


I just laught on inside me and facepalm everytime when my uncle call me and whine something about he's computer "i updated this youtube downloader and now my pc have installed asktoolbar/etc stuff"

last call was best

"my last pc updated windows every day at 5am, this pc wont do it, what is problem, i take this and go to the DNA" (he's 3G internet provider)













































He was even thinking that he's last laptop got broken becose he was burned to many music cd


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> VRM cooling is no problem for me because on my desk waiting for install my heatsink what push air to vrm and socket but its get installed next monday because then my IT guy who can install heatsinks have free time.
> 
> 
> 
> so let me get this straight you can't/won't install a heatsink on your cpu but you can proceed to tell us how everything works and never concede defeat even when proven wrong.... you remind me of those guys who claim to be bikers but never have turned a wrench and go out in the weekends and act tough lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man this is epic......"IT guy to install heatsinks"
Click to expand...

eh... wut?

did i just step into the twilight zone?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... wut?
> 
> did i just step into the twilight zone?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Haha, 22:12 at night here, soo it's 10:12PM i think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just laught on inside me and facepalm everytime when my uncle call me and whine something about he's computer "i updated this youtube downloader and now my pc have installed asktoolbar/etc stuff"
> 
> last call was best
> 
> "my last pc updated windows every day at 5am, this pc wont do it, what is problem, i take this and go to the DNA" (he's 3G internet provider)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was even thinking that he's last laptop got broken becose he was burned to many music cd


Lol that remind me of when our famy computer broke 16 years back when I was 12 and I got blamed because I was burning CDs


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Lol that remind me of when our famy computer broke 16 years back when I was 12 and I got blamed because I was burning CDs


LOL I got banned from my parents computer for opening up the optical drive and repairing the gears (broke like 3 weeks later.. wasn't my fault though)


----------



## emsj86

Can't tell you how many nights my dad would spend all night (computer happened to be in my room) either typing an email which I eventually have to proof read and send or sitting watching the eBay timer. (Easily could have just came back two hours later when there was ten minutes left). Good old days


----------



## DizZz

I know it's all good natured fun but please try to stay somewhat on topic. If you want to get off topic, we have a separate dedicated subforum for that. Thanks


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Can't tell you how many nights my dad would spend all night (computer happened to be in my room) either typing an email which I eventually have to proof read and send or sitting watching the eBay timer. (Easily could have just came back two hours later when there was ten minutes left). Good old days


Sound good and old








Old time's wont never go back







(I'm still remember that day, when i was five and i learned to drive with bicyckle, without two additional tire, i allmost drived to rosebush when my older friend gave me some speed by pushing me to my back, my bike was green and i miss that bike soo much...














)


----------



## Gereti

Was have to check my room ambient now, and it's +14, usually it's +8 to +15*C on winter,

Have to join too

i have installed one fan more to give more air to 7970 but... this still provide that i builded my pc MYSELF


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Was have to check my room ambient now, and it's +14, usually it's +8 to +15*C on winter,
> 
> Have to join too
> 
> i have installed one fan more to give more air to 7970 but... this still provide that i builded my pc MYSELF


Those cables bro!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Was have to check my room ambient now, and it's +14, usually it's +8 to +15*C on winter,
> 
> Have to join too
> 
> i have installed one fan more to give more air to 7970 but... this still provide that i builded my pc MYSELF


MY EYES AAGHGHG!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Those cables bro!


Cable's, cable's everywhere


----------



## Alastair

Yeah man. Why didn't you use the cable management behind the board?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah man. Why didn't you use the cable management behind the board?


When you have tried to fit them there, and when you are tried to put that sidepanel back on 10 minute's, you had big interest to throw whole pc out of the window

that's why i desided to manage those cable's like that...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> When you have tried to fit them there, and when you are tried to put that sidepanel back on 10 minute's, you had big interest to throw whole pc out of the window
> 
> that's why i desided to manage those cable's like that...


Is that management.. thats Like CHAOS!

ok ok jokes aside.. It can be a pain and zip ties are your friend, but you get far greater appearance and air flow when you do proper cable management

http://www.overclock.net/t/1183459/post-your-rate-my-back-panel-cables-here/40

I had the issue with trying to get the back panel on so I know the pain, the trick is just take your time and route the cables the best you can and keep them as close to the back panel as you can


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is that management.. thats Like CHAOS!
> 
> ok ok jokes aside.. It can be a pain and zip ties are your friend, but you get far greater appearance and air flow when you do proper cable management
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1183459/post-your-rate-my-back-panel-cables-here/40
> 
> I had the issue with trying to get the back panel on so I know the pain, the trick is just take your time and route the cables the best you can and keep them as close to the back panel as you can


i have tried with this case to put them back there, i had them back motherboard on rosewill ranger case (even less space) and it was horrible to watch that sidepanel while it was trying to blow off...
and well...maby i'm too lazy to make good cable management while i like sometime's "make stuff" with pc, change part's etc so it's easier to reach every needed cable like that, but i know that it look's horrible, that's why i'm hopin to buy EVGA G2 750W Fully Modular PSU









Well, on friday i buy Arctic Accelero S1 to my 7970, so on next week, i "do stuff" with my pc again... and i'm maby able to remove two additional gpu "cooling" fan...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i have tried with this case to put them back there, i had them back motherboard on rosewill ranger case (even less space) and it was horrible to watch that sidepanel while it was trying to blow off...
> and well...maby i'm too lazy to make good cable management while i like sometime's "make stuff" with pc, change part's etc so it's easier to reach every needed cable like that, but i know that it look's horrible, that's why i'm hopin to buy EVGA G2 750W Fully Modular PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, on friday i buy Arctic Accelero S1 to my 7970, so on next week, i "do stuff" with my pc again... and i'm maby able to remove two additional gpu "cooling" fan...


I know I put this up earlier about fans at the back of the mobo but it does show my cabling
And it does help airflow in your case.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I think i may have an obsession with Zip ties.. ... nvm the owl likes them more...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> I think i may have an obsession with Zip ties.. ... nvm the owl likes them more...


Zip ties and lots of fans , heaven


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Mine looks horrible behind but not too shabby inside


----------



## emsj86

Get your self what I have phanteks enthoo pro for 90 you'll never look back. Should be a 200 dollar case.


----------



## emsj86

so I have a 80mm and a few 120mm fans and a 140 mm fan laying around. Which one shod in use and should I just use 3m too my cpu backplate and will it make a big difference being it's water cooled allready


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man this is epic......"IT guy to install heatsinks"


I love you Sarge,


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> MY EYES AAGHGHG!


^When he first showed the CHV thread this, my eyes started bleeding Radeon red. This is my setup, although the 750D and Arc XL tend to be much better at Cable Management then his Rosewill..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> so I have a 80mm and a few 120mm fans and a 140 mm fan laying around. Which one shod in use and should I just use 3m too my cpu backplate and will it make a big difference being it's water cooled allready


Do an IBT AVX run and note your Temps. Then try attaching a fan at the back of the socket. Note the Socket Temp. You will know how much will it net you by trying it out..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newraze*
> 
> Yeah for the 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people who use his *8 core* cpu 5.5ghz stable 24/7 on *air*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411009/5-ghz-overclocks-vishera#post_20443012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never looked at this before but you didn't read this really well:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *not my cpu*, but my buddy called me after he got his prebuilt *fx6300* system, so i came over and helped him overclock. He paid too much for the system but it had a solid mb (ga-990a-ud5) an alright psu (xfx-600W) and a *corsair h80i*. so i figured we'd see how good his fx was and we started out just increasing the multiplier and loading into windows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5, 4.6, 4.7 i was a little weirded out, no vcore bump yet, so we ran prime95... passed with flying colors on stock voltage at 4.7ghz... at that point i looked at him and said "we gotta go for it, you just won the lottery" so we strapped in and enjoyed the ride. it started to need vcore to load into windows at 5.2ghz, we hit a prime stable overclock at 5.6ghz and i think it was 1.4625 (?) vcore... ended up bowing out at that point as we could get it to load into windows up to 5.8, but we couldn't get it stable there... and at 5.7 we needed something stupid like 1.55vcore, and the temps were nuts
> 
> so... a day to day 5.6ghz, 1.4625V vcore with a 55C prime95 temp (not sure on that temp, the cpu doesn't report the temps right, going on a best guess from the socket temp reported by the mb) on a corsair h80i with a ga-990fxa-ud5 mb. About as good an fx 6300 as i've seen. (a friend of a friend of mine has an 8320 he got to 5.5ghz stable on air, probably could get it further on a custom water loop, i know he could get it to load into windows at 5.7)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it was a friend of a guy you know for starters, it was an FX-*6300* not an 8 core and it was on *Water*, not air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while i'm at it i'm gonna pick this one apart as well:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, you said OCP as a blanket statement and the original post was about PSU OCP which you replied to with something else entirely.
> 
> Oh....almost forgot, you got those 5.0ghz screecaps for us yet?
> 
> 10 runs under IBT AVX on very high will be sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want i ruin my cpu and motherboard only stupid people who dosent know what he do run 5ghz+ intel avx test because you fry your board with that if you dont believe me then read worlds best fx serie overclocker guy who made world record overclock with fx cpu. That show you dont know nothing but you talk like you know doh
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237948&viewfull=1#post5237948
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i went and had a read of this thread and The Stilt warns of running IBT or Prime95 on high overclocks is because of lack of cooling on/around the vrm area.
> 
> One of the first things anyone will tell you in this thread is over 4.4Ghz or so you NEED a fan on the vrms/backside of the socket
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Linpack <> IBT, OCCT (Small Data Size) are around 90% of the stress that the most recent Prime95 V28.5 LargeFFT torture test generates.
> 
> Running any of these, including Prime torture test at stock or even with light overclock is just fine.
> However the additional <20% of power consumption at high overclocks is the thing that is dangerous.
> 
> I personally don't feel comfortable running any of the software listed above (or any kind of burn-in tests) at settings which result current draw excess 140A.
> *The high current levels are fine as long as your CPU and motherboard (VRM) are properly cooled.* The small stock heatsink installed on the VRM, especially without any proper and direct airflow just won't cut it at these current levels.
> On heavily overclocked systems additional, *direct airflow to the VRM is mandatory no matter what motherboard you are using*. Especially the guys using AIOs should pay special attention to that.
> Cooling down the VRM properly will not only increase realiablity and stability but also reduces the CPU temperature and total system power consumption by boosting the VRM efficiency.
> The CPU is directly connected to the VRM with a very large amount of copper, which conducts the heat pretty damn well between the two. So improving the cooling on either will reduce the temperature on the other also.
> 
> For example the OnSemi 4955N mosfet (which is quite a common low-side fet on AM3r2 motherboards): At 25 degree C it is rated for 48A continuous current while at 130 degree C it is derated to 19A.
> 
> Basically your VRM requires (additional) 1/5th of the cooling capacity your CPU has.
> i.e. At 200W CPU power draw the VRM cooling needs to handle 30-40W of power.
> 
> When I am talking about CPU power consumption I mean the actual amount of power the CPU draws.
> The CPU VRM efficiency is around 80-85% and the PSU efficiency can vary from 80% to 94% or so.
> So even in the most optimal case where the VRM efficiency would be 85% and the PSU efficiency would be 94%, the power consumption measured from the wall is 250W when the CPU itself draws 200W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The parts i highlighted/bolded are parts that are common sense in this thread.
> 
> I know your English isn't that great but cmon man......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No! You are wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am Left!
Click to expand...

left is wrong !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So so I put a fan on the back of my socket if I'm running full custom loop with temps never reaching 55 and socket 58 on a 4.8 ghz clock. And if so how do you mount the fan doue sided tape?


not everyone needs it on the back, i never have had one, but usually my socket is less then my core soo...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and you forgot that I know a lot more so does everyone else that you are trying to pick a fight with i completely shot you down and made you look like a fool already
> 
> in case you missed it the first time
> 
> The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation. Rather than specifying CPU's real power dissipation, TDP serves as the nominal value for designing CPU cooling systems.[1]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but i dont understand you how you shot and why? I understand your text that you think 750W psu can reality only takes 600w dc and 750w for 750w psu means that he can take 750w only in wall and then i said you was wrong and 750w psu with 80% efficeny can take from wall about 900w
Click to expand...

puts, seriously just stop and read up on pcs,

TDP is not DC it is HEAT !
not even going to try to deal with your miss info about the psu

also did you see my screen for 8 hours of prime at 90% memory useage, i cant find my 24 hour one ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gertie's here , Hide the beer Fears! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, CHV-Z is heading for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's got issues - a short in the upper IO sockets ( bump them and it restarts), and it's trapped in an "updating Irog firmware " loop whilst posting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS planning on some cold weather benching but it seems I've been
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it a shame?
> 
> 
> 
> that is a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick some of this on it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been told yank beer is weak id drink it all
Click to expand...

meh my bro makes 26% beer. care to have a try








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Is that management.. thats Like CHAOS!
> 
> ok ok jokes aside.. It can be a pain and zip ties are your friend, but you get far greater appearance and air flow when you do proper cable management
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1183459/post-your-rate-my-back-panel-cables-here/40
> 
> I had the issue with trying to get the back panel on so I know the pain, the trick is just take your time and route the cables the best you can and keep them as close to the back panel as you can
> 
> 
> 
> i have tried with this case to put them back there, i had them back motherboard on rosewill ranger case (even less space) and it was horrible to watch that sidepanel while it was trying to blow off...
> and well...maby i'm too lazy to make good cable management while i like sometime's "make stuff" with pc, change part's etc so it's easier to reach every needed cable like that, but i know that it look's horrible, that's why i'm hopin to buy EVGA G2 750W Fully Modular PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, on friday i buy Arctic Accelero S1 to my 7970, so on next week, i "do stuff" with my pc again... and i'm maby able to remove two additional gpu "cooling" fan...
Click to expand...

when i used the stryker it would take both feet and both hands to get my back panel on.

1 word for you, caselabs !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Get your self what I have phanteks enthoo pro for 90 you'll never look back. Should be a 200 dollar case.


ill stick with CL


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> left is wrong !~
> not everyone needs it on the back, i never have had one, but usually my socket is less then my core soo...
> puts, seriously just stop and read up on pcs,
> 
> TDP is not DC it is HEAT !
> not even going to try to deal with your miss info about the psu
> 
> also did you see my screen for 8 hours of prime at 90% memory useage, i cant find my 24 hour one ....
> meh my bro makes 26% beer. care to have a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i used the stryker it would take both feet and both hands to get my back panel on.
> 
> 1 word for you, caselabs !
> ill stick with CL


If i could afford something like a caselabs case that would be sweet... for someone whos as broke as i am the enthoo pro was a good choice.. i dont have any issues getting my back panel on.... i have dreampt of a caselabs case with 3 video cards and the like but unless i find a much better job... just isnt happening.. i make 15k a year... so go figure that one


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Get your self what I have phanteks enthoo pro for 90 you'll never look back. Should be a 200 dollar case.


Will it take a 280mm Rad up top?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

My other Rad, Fittings, Fans, Tubing and LED's arrived today.....now just waiting for the CVF-Z Block









I hate waiting....


----------



## Gereti

well, let's say like this, i bought two of those rosewill armor evo's, and i paid 29€/each of brand new, becose silent rig was going bankruptcy, and jimm's pc store bought all rosewill cases+superflower psu's and sold them with very, very good price, so i'm still thinking that this rosewill was worth of 29€









Aand well, i'm now buying accelero S1 to replace my 7970 stock cooler, i was going to order it tuesday but jimm's pc store said that there coulb be coming big sale's on friday... soo i desided that i wait to friday...maby there are cheap case on sale?, or maby not, we see that then


----------



## Alastair

Hi think the troll got banned. He got silenced.


----------



## mus1mus

You are wrong. lol

Someone in the kitty thread pushed a 9590 past 1.6 VCore on air. So I called the shenanigans. Showed proof of daily usage temps.

Not that I disagree. But really something that needs a lot of proof to avoid inflicting further hopefuls of a 5.0+ Ghz on air.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hi think the troll got banned. He got silenced.


"Last Online: 3 hours, 4 minutes ago"

Well... not sure about that but...


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Will it take a 280mm Rad up top?


Yes it will. See phanteks website. They list what sizes will fit


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes it will. See phanteks website. They list what sizes will fit


Here:
So easier.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You are wrong. lol
> 
> Someone in the kitty thread pushed a 9590 past 1.6 VCore on air. So I called the shenanigans. Showed proof of daily usage temps.
> 
> Not that I disagree. But really something that needs a lot of proof to avoid inflicting further hopefuls of a 5.0+ Ghz on air.


You want proof? I claimed as much as 1.524vcore under load and showed screenies. Where did you get 1.6 from? Spams away!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Will it take a 280mm Rad up top?


yep it will accept a 360 or a 480 but likely not a 60 though


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Spoiler tag please?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You want proof? I claimed as much as 1.524vcore under load and showed screenies. Where did you get 1.6 from? Spams away!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Spoiler tag please?


this lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You want proof? I claimed as much as 1.524vcore under load and showed screenies. Where did you get 1.6 from? Spams away!


Sorry, cant do Spoilers on mobile but here:

And yes, I was wrong on 1.6.. 1.59 max
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The vid? I don't know why that is 1.512 instead of 1.513. That's just an oddity of this 9590 and the Sabertooth I guess.
> 
> Are you wondering about the vcore and temps? You should spend some time in the air cooling forum. I spent a LOT of time there learning about air flow when I was struggling to keep 4.5 ghz cool.
> 
> Truthfully, most people put a big air cooler inside a closed box where it is just recirculating hot air around and overheating. You have to think of your case as a wind tunnel with some electronic stuff in it.
> 
> If you choose to disbelieve me, it is your choice and you won't be the first. I do not know how to convince you, but will post this real world screenie I took for a different project. The ambients here are 23-24C.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

You can still do spoiler tags you just don't have a nifty button that creates them for you [sspoiler][/sspoiler] without the extra s...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



test


----------



## mfknjadagr8

My phone does ok with pictures I just hate scrolling through 100 in a row twice lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Miklkit:

Try and remember that those of us on mobile phones can't cope with large amounts of pictures...spoiler please?

But yes it proves a point, those silverstone coolers are quite good, as good as a h100i. As someone using a h80i I don't have any reason to start throwing stones.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You want proof? I claimed as much as 1.524vcore under load and showed screenies. Where did you get 1.6 from? Spams away!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty SURE from YOUR SCREEN SHOTS YOUR VOLTAGE IS 1.58 so YOU DISPROVED YOURSELF



*ALWAYS USE THE VOLTAGE UNDER LOAD AS THE VOLTAGE YOU REFER TO*

LLC will add voltage.. I could have my computer boot at 1.52v as well if needed at 5.1GHz but it is not stable til 1.68v see why this makes a huge difference?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Pretty SURE from YOUR SCREEN SHOTS YOUR VOLTAGE IS 1.58 so YOU DISPROVED YOURSELF
> 
> 
> 
> *ALWAYS USE THE VOLTAGE UNDER LOAD AS THE VOLTAGE YOU REFER TO*
> 
> LLC will add voltage.. I could have my computer boot at 1.52v as well if needed at 5.1GHz but it is not stable til 1.68v see why this makes a huge difference?


You need to get your eyes checked out as it looks like you are blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. In that Kahuna Dumpster are screenies from multiple runs both while running and finished.









The Sabertooth LLC is set to medium (I think) and the vcore is set to 1.6 in bios. The goal was to get it running at 1.512 or 1.524 under full load. Don't care about idle volts.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You need to get your eyes checked out as it looks like you are blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. In that Kahuna Dumpster are screenies from multiple runs both while running and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sabertooth LLC is set to medium (I think) and the vcore is set to 1.6 in bios. The goal was to get it running at 1.512 or 1.524 under full load. Don't care about idle volts.


You need to learn your motherboard better if you want to accuse me of mis information

Medium LLC on the Sabertooth keeps it at around the voltage that you set in BIOS.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You need to get your eyes checked out as it looks like you are blind in one eye and can't see out of the other. In that Kahuna Dumpster are screenies from multiple runs both while running and finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sabertooth LLC is set to medium (I think) and the vcore is set to 1.6 in bios. The goal was to get it running at 1.512 or 1.524 under full load. Don't care about idle volts.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn your motherboard better if you want to accuse me of mis information
> 
> Medium LLC on the Sabertooth keeps it at around the voltage that you set in BIOS.
Click to expand...

Not trying to get in the middle here guys but I might have to stick up for miklkit, in this pic I was running mediun on my CHV-z which runs the same as my Saber IIRC. This pic was done under load at 1.428v with a setting of 1.452 in bios which shows as max but that was only when Idle.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not trying to get in the middle here guys but I might have to stick up for miklkit, in this pic I was running mediun on my CHV-z which runs the same as my Saber IIRC. This pic was done under load at 1.428v with a setting of 1.452 in bios which shows as max but that was only when Idle.


Is that peak load? or is that when it is changing?

reason I say this is cause in IBT when it is changing between the linpacks on the tests I have seen the voltage drop down but when it hits peak load it goes back up


----------



## Johan45

That was peak load F3ers here's the same OC tesing with P95 blend



The 1.45v only shows at idle, i was intentionally running with doop. Now that I think about it I was set to 1.46xx in bios so there was also a drop.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That was peak load F3ers here's the same OC tesing with P95 blend
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.45v only shows at idle, i was intentionally running with doop. Now that I think about it I was set to 1.46xx in bios so there was also a drop.


Then I stand corrected


----------



## Johan45

Sorry F3ers but this guy made me do it.


----------



## diggiddi

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Yes it will. See phanteks website. They list what sizes will fit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here:
> So easier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yep it will accept a 360 or a 480 but likely not a 60 though


Thx all repped


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sorry F3ers but this guy made me do it.


*Blast him!*


----------



## Undervolter

OK, since i swapped motherboards put the 8320 on the Giga UD3P, just for the sake of curiocity, i hit 4.5Ghz with non optimized voltage (i picked it by guessing). So the strictly necessary may be lower. IBT AVX Very High





http://valid.canardpc.com/ltpf72

I also tried a run to 4.8Ghz, but core hit 68C and i stopped.

Back to stock again, everything quiet again, what a relief!


----------



## puts

Did you made it with Scythe Rasetsu cpu cooler? I bet if you use faster and more CFM fan you can hit 4.9-5ghz easly with that cooler.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Did you made it with Scythe Rasetsu cpu cooler?


Yes, Rasetsu with Arctic Ceramique 2 (spreaded). Also 2 front case fans at 1200 rpm, 1 side fan at 1200rpm and 1 rear fan at 1400 rpm (not your best cooling setup, i like silence).

EDIT: The Gigabyte 970 is a very good board for its money, but has some crazy BIOS settings and behaviour. I put 1.4 and LLC extreme. At 4.5 this produced 1.46-1.48v. At 4.8Ghz the same voltage setting, produced 1.51v. Already it gave me a headache to undervolt all P-states. The most difficult motherboard i 've ever undervolted to. So, go figure if i am going to waste my time trying to figure out its overclocking weirdnesses. If you put "normal" LLC, it has big vdrop. It also has "Low, Auto, Normal, Standard, Extreme". What's the difference between Standard and Normal, is a mystery i haven't tried to solve, but sounds idiotic to me... For undervolting i just use "nornal". It's a very odd board.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Did you made it with Scythe Rasetsu cpu cooler? I bet if you use faster and more CFM fan you can hit 4.9-5ghz easily with that cooler.


Just for future reference, no air cooler can do 4.9-5Ghz IBT AVX or Prime95. Period. Even the best air coolers can barely pull off 4.8Ghz if they are lucky and get a good chip. Fans do not make a large difference either.


----------



## puts

But he almost made 4.8ghz with not very powerful fan I bet with powerful Delta 252CFM or more powerful one can make 4.9 or 5ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> But he almost made 4.8ghz with not very powerful fan I bet with powerful Delta 252CFM or more powerful one can make 4.9 or 5ghz


The temp did not stop rising at 68C, he stopped it when it hit 68C. Big difference.

No air cooler can hit 5Ghz. Period.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> But he almost made 4.8ghz with not very powerful fan I bet with powerful Delta 252CFM or more powerful one can make 4.9 or 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> The temp did not stop rising at 68C, he stopped it when it hit 68C. Big difference.
> 
> No air cooler can hit 5Ghz. Period.
Click to expand...

THIS







And we have told you this already.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The temp did not stop rising at 68C, he stopped it when it hit 68C. Big difference.
> 
> No air cooler can hit 5Ghz. Period.


Given the behaviour of IBT, i don't think it would rise much more. Maybe 2 more degrees? But, 2 more degrees, is 70C. I am not going to risk frying the CPU just to satisfy my curiocity, since i don't care about overclocking anyway. If i cranked the side fan to max (i have it undervolted through fan controller) and the CPU fan also to max (it can go close to 2200 rpm, but it has knob that i haven't at full throttle), maybe i could maintain it to 68C-70C, but to what practical benefit? I would never run my CPU at the edge of the core temp... So... in all effects, such a solution would be suitable only to Iwamotto Tetsu, who would have no fear of frying it. Tetsu frying on Rasetsu. Sounds suitable, doesn't it?


----------



## mus1mus

Given their threshold exceeded, air coolers will continue to be hot. If not, spikes will more likely exceed what can be considered safe.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Is ther anyone out there with something like a noctua nh d14 fitted with triple fans who'ed like to see if they can hit 5.0. Doesn't have to be stress tested , just a verification. Just to see if it can be done


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Is ther anyone out there with something like a noctua nh d14 fitted with triple fans who'ed like to see if they can hit 5.0. Doesn't have to be stress tested , just a verification. Just to see if it can be done


You can.. And wont even need triple fans









CPU-Z Validation will push the chip with very little stress compared to IBT.

You can hit 5.0 GHz with AIDA stress depending on your Vcore requirement. As AIDA runs 10C cooler than IBT.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Is ther anyone out there with something like a noctua nh d14 fitted with triple fans who'ed like to see if they can hit 5.0. Doesn't have to be stress tested , just a verification. Just to see if it can be done


i reached 4.9ghz on my dh 14 only for gaming as at 4.8ghz it was up to 62C on ibt this was on my m5a99x evo

cant b e arsed taking off my loop to see if i could hit 5 on my sabertooth lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Given their threshold exceeded, air coolers will continue to be hot. If not, spikes will more likely exceed what can be considered safe.


I think to attempt 4.8Ghz, one needs at least Noctua ND-14 and probably a better motherboard than the Gigabyte 970. Most users of Giga 970, if not all, that i remember, stop at 4.7Ghz. Maybe with a lucky chip that takes low volts, you can go a bit further to 4.8, but i have my doubts about 5Ghz... When i ran at 4.8Ghz, i heard a noise (like a long beep)coming from my headphones. Now, i am not sure if it's the motherboard CPU temp warning because i have it set at 60C or it's some electric interference from the excessive stress of the motherboard, but together with the voltage that shooted over 1.5v and the core at 68C, wasn't very reassuring picture... The Rasetsu is good, but not THAT good. Here the Noctua runs 3C cooler. The only good thing with the Rasetsu is that you don't have to worry too much about VRM overheating. VRM gets a good blast of airflow when the fan runs at 2000 rpm, but it's not a cooler for exceptional clocks.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2554&page=4

Provided the Noctua has higher thermal collapse point (very probable given its weight), if it can't go to 4.8Ghz at "sane" temperatures, no air cooler can.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> i reached 4.9ghz on my dh 14 only for gaming as at 4.8ghz it was up to 62C on ibt this was on my m5a99x evo
> 
> cant b e arsed taking off my loop to see if i could hit 5 on my sabertooth lol


Ah, well, so the usual suspect can hit 4.8Ghz at 62C... Barely acceptable for me, but i guess for an overclocker it's acceptable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Is ther anyone out there with something like a noctua nh d14 fitted with triple fans who'ed like to see if they can hit 5.0. Doesn't have to be stress tested , just a verification. Just to see if it can be done







No load of course


----------



## emsj86

So what screen shot pictures so I need of my fx 8350 oc. Prime / ibt (how long ) hwmonitor or hwinfo64 (which I plan to get tonight ) cpu z anything else? Maybe a uniengine valley benchmark


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So what screen shot pictures so I need of my fx 8350 oc. Prime / ibt (how long ) hwmonitor or hwinfo64 (which I plan to get tonight ) cpu z anything else? Maybe a uniengine valley benchmark


Depends on what's stable for you. 10 IBT AVX Very High will do. You can Right-Click on the Start Button to unlock Extreme Mode. Or Run Prime for hours depending on which can give you the piece of mind.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Is ther anyone out there with something like a noctua nh d14 fitted with triple fans who'ed like to see if they can hit 5.0. Doesn't have to be stress tested , just a verification. Just to see if it can be done[/q
> 
> This rig has been together in more or less this configuration since August 2013. If you go back in this very thread a year or so you will find my verified 5ghz 8350 on air, and I think it was in January 2014 sometime that we were playing with some fun little stress tester. Don't remember the name but methinks it had a 4 in it. Anyway, the 9590 passed it at 5.1 ghz. On air.
> 
> Not trying to ruffle any more feathers. Please note that I am in both the 1ghz and 5 ghz clubs. And bumblebees can not fly.
> 
> I found the post. http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/official-1ghz-overclock-club/4380#post_21547757


----------



## emsj86

looks like adding a fan to the back of my socket might not be a bad idea. now gaming it never goes past 55 on the socket so...... i guess its not needed but would only help for higher clocks


----------



## puts

Your socket temp is 72c on that your picture


----------



## The Pook

My old 8320 topped out at 4.65 ... sold it on eBay when I was between jobs and now I'm in the market for a PC upgrade.

Thinking an 8320e or (don't shoot) going Intel.


----------



## puts

Go Intel im too dissopointed about amd perfomance but im not hardcore pc user so i dont have reason to go intel and can live with amd. AM3+ is dead platform anyway because next year AMD promised new CPUs


----------



## The Pook

I would if it wasn't for the price of DDR4. Still throwing around the idea.


----------



## puts

Only X99 is DDR4 and that is too overkill other intel platforms are still ddr3 like these i5 3570k, i7 4770k and so on


----------



## emsj86

i know thats why i was thinking a fan on the back of my socket would help keep it under 71


----------



## puts

Do you have fans on heatsink vrm? Hot vrm can raise your socket temp too.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Only X99 is DDR4 and that is too overkill other intel platforms are still ddr3 like these i5 3570k, i7 4770k and so on


If I'm going Intel I'm going i7-5930K.

Probably will end up buying a new GPU and AMD but I'm still throwing around the idea. If I go Intel I won't be getting a new GPU 'til at least February and this GT 635 is teh suck.


----------



## emsj86

this is what i have all water cooling expect front intake fans that our not on a radiator


----------



## The Pook

Your fans are designed to look good positioned one way so it kind of sucks to say but try flipping your exhaust fan in the rear as an intake.


----------



## puts

Yeah you need put fans on vrm heatsink 4.8ghz is pretty big overclock and need better vrm cooling if you want lower socket and vrm temps


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Your fans are designed to look good positioned one way so it kind of sucks to say but try flipping your exhaust fan in the rear as an intake.


^ this is worth a try. Especially if @emsj86 has his front fans block by the drive cages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Yeah you need put fans on vrm heatsink 4.8ghz is pretty big overclock and need better vrm cooling if you want lower socket and vrm temps


Good. You are learning. Enough of your *EASY* 5.0GHz Dream.

VRMs only get too hot with high Vcore and High Very Switching Speeds on the Kitty. Plus, they are rated past FX CPU's temp threshold. I am yet to hit 80C at 1.6+++ Vcore with heavy switching speeds and over 30s ambient at IBT Load.


----------



## emsj86

For any begineers at amd fx oc check yt video jayztwocents guide


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> My old 8320 topped out at 4.65 ... sold it on eBay when I was between jobs and now I'm in the market for a PC upgrade.
> 
> Thinking an 8320e or (don't shoot) going Intel.


really up to you, what are you using the pc for ?

if strictly gaming amd is just fine there are a few poorly coded games that suck but meh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Go Intel im too dissopointed about amd perfomance but im not hardcore pc user so i dont have reason to go intel and can live with amd. AM3+ is dead platform anyway because next year AMD promised new CPUs


can you show proof it wont be on am3+? i am not saying it will or wont, i just want proof


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really up to you, what are you using the pc for ?
> 
> if strictly gaming amd is just fine there are a few poorly coded games that suck but meh
> can you show proof it wont be on am3+? i am not saying it will or wont, i just want proof


New amd cpu come on samsung 14nm silicon and with ddr4
edit: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/226411-samsung-will-begin-manufacturing-amds-14nm-zen-core-by-years-end/


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> New amd cpu come on samsung 14nm silicon and with ddr4
> edit: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/226411-samsung-will-begin-manufacturing-amds-14nm-zen-core-by-years-end/


I Love this...

AMD's FX series of processors has been relatively less active, what's the plan for the future?
Quote:


> Lienhard: Last year we introduced the Piledriver architecture and achieved good market performance, we see about 30% growth. Kaveri also used the updated Steamroller architecture.
> *Within two years you will definitely see an update to the FX series in the high-performance market segment.*


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> i know thats why i was thinking a fan on the back of my socket would help keep it under 71


a fan on front over vrm sinks and on back helps a lot i dropped 15C on socket by doing so and vrms stay cooler as well.. make sure the fan on the back is offset so that the center of the fan is over the dead space between the back of the vrms and the socket so the air flows over both.. this way you can use fan to its fullest potential







You have a very nice setup already so a few fans will go a long way.. with air cooling you get quite a bit of airflow over the vrms so the socket stays closer... but with water cooling the vrms and the backside of the socket is more of a big deal expecially when aiming for 5.0 or a 24/7 4.8


----------



## puts

Or you can use this

More nicer than ghetto fan and hole in case back panel


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Or you can use this
> 
> More nicer than ghetto fan and hole in case back panel


No way in hell i'm cutting my case up just for that........looks like some funky growth


----------



## puts

You dont need cut something for installing that back heatsink but if you want use fan on back your socket then you must cut hole in your case where the air can come in
something like this









or this


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You dont need cut something for installing that back heatsink but if you want use fan on back your socket then you must cut hole in your case where the air can come in


This is interesting, can you show as some sample images with this back socket heatsink..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You dont need cut something for installing that back heatsink but if you want use fan on back your socket then you must cut hole in your case where the air can come in
> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this


I don't have a hole in the back of my case for the fan, works just fine without one and you seem to forget there are plenty of cases out there that have grills for a backside socket fan









and I'm curious how you can install this without cutting a hole for the heatpipes?


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> You dont need cut something for installing that back heatsink but if you want use fan on back your socket then you must cut hole in your case where the air can come in
> something like this biggrin.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't have a hole in the back of my case for the fan, works just fine without one and you seem to forget there are plenty of cases out there that have grills for a backside socket fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm curious how you can install this without cutting a hole for the heatpipes?


Sarge, seems like we found a new mentor...









Maybe, its your time to retire,.....


----------



## puts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> This is interesting, can you show as some sample images with this back socket heatsink..


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, thanks a lot... Is that applicable to all?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> This is interesting, can you show as some sample images with this back socket heatsink..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

That wouldn't work in any case that has a top mounted Rad and fans. and you can probably count out most Mid-Towers and some Full Towers.

It's an interesting option for sure but is limited in it's uses imo


----------



## puts

Oh sorry i forgot say that item name. That back socket heatsink name is Thermalright IFX-10


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> You dont need cut something for installing that back heatsink but if you want use fan on back your socket then you must cut hole in your case where the air can come in
> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this


As bilko said you dont have to cut the hole although it does help some with getting fresh air in.... when i cut the hole for the picture you posted above it was in my old case which i didnt care if it had a hole in the side but in this case i have a larger fan and no hole and the fan does nearly as well about 1-2c difference...have you done this to your pc... either cutting the hole or without on the backside? i would guess 80% of us here have it done currently running and know how it does and doesnt help


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> Oh sorry i forgot say that item name. That back socket heatsink name is Thermalright IFX-10


Made in 2008 and it doesn't look like it would perform all that great considering it's $40 around here.

i mean i got a 5-10c drop in socket temps with just a 80mm fan on the back and no hole cut out of the case........it's interesting for sure but i wouldn't get it.


----------



## puts

How that fan got air if your back side panel was on with fan?


----------



## Mega Man

fans will push air from whatever hole is abail


----------



## puts

yes but there is no room from takin air from back if case is closed


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fans will push air from whatever hole is abail


Thanks Mega








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> yes but there is no room from takin air from back if case is closed


Yep, the fan will pull air from all around to use, and i'm seeing a nice drop in temps without cutting up my case or having a rad sticking out above my mobo tray.

Try it out of you don't believe me, not very hard to do


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> yes but there is no room from takin air from back if case is closed


The purpose is to scatter the concentrated heat... Not totally removing the heat.. The heat will transfer to the backside panel, and serves as heatsink.....









I wish I studied thermodynamics....


----------



## puts

But plastic fan dosnt transform heat if there is no room for fan taking air because back case and motherboard makes sandwich with that fan and no air can come.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *puts*
> 
> yes but there is no room from takin air from back if case is closed
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose is to scatter the concentrated heat... Not totally removing the heat.. The heat will transfer to the backside panel, and serves as heatsink.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I studied thermodynamics....
Click to expand...

Thank you as well


----------



## Gereti

I'm pretty happy to my pc, i can run Battlefield [email protected] tap setting's, 1600x1200 resolution [email protected] Hainan Resort's with 23x210/1.46V but when i opened today swf file my PC Freezed xD

Soo, today is time to use mITX ([email protected] Pc from signature) and cheer's some drink's soo, maby i will check bios again on saturday if i'm not too lazy


----------



## emsj86

Yeh as you see outside of performance. I wanted looks. I mean why water cool with cores fans and sleeving and pastel mix unless you want it to look nice. So cutting my case is not happening. Or putting a fan up front. My options to me and to keep looks of my unit our turn back fan to intake and a fan on the back if my socket even without a cut out it will move some air. Idk why corsair hasn't updated there fans to have rings of both sides but hey what can you do. Can't wait to get my custom backplate for my gpu and white led lights. I think I did pretty well for my first crack at water cooling and it wasn't that much money note: that's blue pastel and blue leds. I don't like the uv type look it gives but I'll have white leds soon.


----------



## Tsine

Hi guys i recently got into a problem with my processor .

I have a very high L3 cache latency about the same with the ram latency . What is wrong ?

Look the AIDA EXTREME MEMORY TEST
http://prntscr.com/56aiqj


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Hi guys i recently got into a problem with my processor .
> 
> I have a very high L3 cache latency about the same with the ram latency . What is wrong ?
> 
> Look the AIDA EXTREME MEMORY TEST
> http://prntscr.com/56aiqj


you can try enabling c states and then re run to see if its the same


----------



## Sadmoto

Hey guys I got something weird going on with my clocks, which I think may be causing some hangs.
I've noticed that my CPU clocks and mem freq are off, just slightly even though the settings that control that are at stock.



instead of 4000mhz im at 4010~4030mhz and my ram is running at 1606mhz instead of 1600mhz, my FSB is default, the only thing I have done is increased the multiplier and turned turbo off.

Anyone know what would cause this?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey guys I got something weird going on with my clocks, which I think may be causing some hangs.
> I've noticed that my CPU clocks and mem freq are off, just slightly even though the settings that control that are at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> instead of 4000mhz im at 4010~4030mhz and my ram is running at 1606mhz instead of 1600mhz, my FSB is default, the only thing I have done is increased the multiplier and turned turbo off.
> 
> Anyone know what would cause this?


IIRC, this is caused by voltage fluctuation, seems more preveliant on higher LLC settings

nothing for concern, If you computer is hanging every so often, you might not be stable. my rig swings about 70ish MHZ due to these fluctuation, on;y had an issue with it when my clocks are not stable.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey guys I got something weird going on with my clocks, which I think may be causing some hangs.
> I've noticed that my CPU clocks and mem freq are off, just slightly even though the settings that control that are at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> instead of 4000mhz im at 4010~4030mhz and my ram is running at 1606mhz instead of 1600mhz, my FSB is default, the only thing I have done is increased the multiplier and turned turbo off.
> 
> Anyone know what would cause this?


slight difference in clocks is normal... mine is set at 4.8 and often stays at 4.816 i cant tell you the specifics of why but its not uncommon


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Very normal, very common....

Many boards will give you a little bump of around .5-1.2MHz on the base clock, even at stock settings.....
This of course causes the overall CPU frequency to be higher once the multiplier is applied.


----------



## Sadmoto

I seem to get these spikes even with 3.5(stock) when playing bf4, its not heat (It hasnt gone over 50c yet with 4.0), the clocks aren't changing when I get these spikes,

And nothing is fluctuating or overheating on the GPU.
Before I posted it I thought it was Vram, but I'm only going to 1500mb out of 2048mb, and I've been using the same settings I have since bf4 was released.

I have my LLC set on auto but I've always kept it on that because its only 0.1v - 0.2v or so off, So at 1.275 it goes up 1.296v, the rest give higher spikes and more heat.

I considered if it was my RAM, but they are at the speed&timings indicated on the sticks themselves, 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 in the bios. 1.5v


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I seem to get these spikes even with 3.5(stock) when playing bf4, its not heat (It hasnt gone over 50c yet with 4.0), the clocks aren't changing when I get these spikes,
> 
> And nothing is fluctuating or overheating on the GPU.
> Before I posted it I thought it was Vram, but I'm only going to 1500mb out of 2048mb, and I've been using the same settings I have since bf4 was released.
> 
> I have my LLC set on auto but I've always kept it on that because its only 0.1v - 0.2v or so off, So at 1.275 it goes up 1.296v, the rest give higher spikes and more heat.
> 
> I considered if it was my RAM, but they are at the speed&timings indicated on the sticks themselves, 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 in the bios. 1.5v


try setting the LLC to something specific and monitor it.. it just well may be that


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you can try enabling c states and then re run to see if its the same


How the C states makes the l3 cache latency getting high?

Some link on internet says that maybe low voltage on NB can make l3 cache latency high . And some other information says that for more than 4.5 ghz maybe you have to adjust your HT/NB frequencies to lower values


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> How the C states makes the l3 cache latency getting high?
> 
> Some link on internet says that maybe low voltage on NB can make l3 cache latency high . And some other information says that for more than 4.5 ghz maybe you have to adjust your HT/NB frequencies to lower values


how would lowering the HT help? that doesn't make sense unless theres something I don't know

Check to see what the voltage you have for the CPU/NB as that is the one that handles the memory controller on the chip


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> how would lowering the HT help? that doesn't make sense unless theres something I don't know
> 
> Check to see what the voltage you have for the CPU/NB as that is the one that handles the memory controller on the chip


Maybe playing with many values to see what gives you the best results.

What you recommend for lowering the l3 cache latency ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Maybe playing with many values to see what gives you the best results.
> 
> What you recommend for lowering the l3 cache latency ?


the CPU/NB voltage.. what do you have it set as right now?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> How the C states makes the l3 cache latency getting high?
> 
> Some link on internet says that maybe low voltage on NB can make l3 cache latency high . And some other information says that for more than 4.5 ghz maybe you have to adjust your HT/NB frequencies to lower values


i read on google lol and the guy said it helped

did u try it?


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> the CPU/NB voltage.. what do you have it set as right now?


nb voltage 1.2125
cpu voltage 1.456
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i read on google lol and the guy said it helped
> 
> did u try it?


Yes i will try it..... because c states makes my computer unstable on idle and i will find why .


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Hi guys i recently got into a problem with my processor .
> 
> I have a very high L3 cache latency about the same with the ram latency . What is wrong ?
> 
> Look the AIDA EXTREME MEMORY TEST
> http://prntscr.com/56aiqj


Looks normal to me. Other things are wrong. Imo cpu/nb voltage needs adj ( maybe up. Maybe down ) on mobile. Can't see your rig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hey guys I got something weird going on with my clocks, which I think may be causing some hangs.
> I've noticed that my CPU clocks and mem freq are off, just slightly even though the settings that control that are at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> instead of 4000mhz im at 4010~4030mhz and my ram is running at 1606mhz instead of 1600mhz, my FSB is default, the only thing I have done is increased the multiplier and turned turbo off.
> 
> Anyone know what would cause this?


This is normal. No pc intel or amd stays exactly at x.xx here is minor fluctuations.

At higher fsb (ht ref) it can help to raise the voltage in bios that is 1.8v ( named differently on different boards some call it nb 1.8v) which does not sound like it will help you.

No more then 0.005 to 0.01 is needed. To much and it will overshot by allot.

Also this won't fix it but help to minimize it if you oc your fsb


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks normal to me. Other things are wrong. Imo cpu/nb voltage needs adj ( maybe up. Maybe down ) on mobile. Can't see your rig
> This is normal. No pc intel or amd stays exactly at x.xx here is minor fluctuations.
> 
> At higher fsb (ht ref) it can help to raise the voltage in bios that is 1.8v ( named differently on different boards some call it nb 1.8v) which does not sound like it will help you.
> 
> No more then 0.005 to 0.01 is needed. To much and it will overshot by allot.
> 
> Also this won't fix it but help to minimize it if you oc your fsb


What do you mean about mobile. I have an h80i with UD3 REV 4 and 1866 ram 9.-10-9-24

I razed the NB voltage to 1.25 from 1.2125 and the L3 cache latency got down to 39 from 51 .

So what nb voltage does to the cpu ? If i lower the nb voltage what will happen .I know that nb is responsible for memory and CPU commutation .

I tried C states but i didn't see any changes to the latency at all .


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Looks normal to me. Other things are wrong. Imo cpu/nb voltage needs adj ( maybe up. Maybe down ) on mobile. Can't see your rig
> This is normal. No pc intel or amd stays exactly at x.xx here is minor fluctuations.
> 
> At higher fsb (ht ref) it can help to raise the voltage in bios that is 1.8v ( named differently on different boards some call it nb 1.8v) which does not sound like it will help you.
> 
> No more then 0.005 to 0.01 is needed. To much and it will overshot by allot.
> 
> Also this won't fix it but help to minimize it if you oc your fsb
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean about mobile. I have an h80i with UD3 REV 4 and 1866 ram 9.-10-9-24
> 
> I razed the NB voltage to 1.25 from 1.2125 and the L3 cache latency got down to 39 from 51 .
> 
> So what nb voltage does to the cpu ? If i lower the nb voltage what will happen .I know that nb is responsible for memory and CPU commutation .
> 
> I tried C states but i didn't see any changes to the latency at all .
Click to expand...

I mean I am reading the forums on my phone. When you do you can not see sig rigs.

Since you are on giga I will warn you you are raising the nb volts not the cpu/nb
Make sure you have additional cooling on your NB if you keep it that high.

Cpu/nb ( the imc ) is nb core on giga.

You don't necessarily need to raise volts. To much is not good either and will effect scoring. So you bed to play. Add and subtract to find your chips sweet spot.


----------



## mus1mus

L3 Latency varies a lot IMO.

Try running it consecutively. Might just be a misread..

Also note RAM instability affects that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well this is probably my limit at the moment: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232933





Up to you now Red


----------



## mus1mus

looks like a PSU made some improvements on mine.. Gained some by just a PSU change..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4723732


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Most likely some cleaner power i'd say.

I had to hook up another PSU for that run


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most likely some cleaner power i'd say.
> 
> I had to hook up another PSU for that run


Guessing it has something to do with the 12V rail. Previous one goes down to 11.8.. This one maintains it above 12.00. Same story with the 3.3 and 5 V rails.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most likely some cleaner power i'd say.
> 
> I had to hook up another PSU for that run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing it has something to do with the 12V rail. Previous one goes down to 11.8.. This one maintains it above 12.00. Same story with the 3.3 and 5 V rails.
Click to expand...

Most likely, I really should pull the 295 out and throw a 290 back in for some single card benches.......or just disable CF but it's a pain


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most likely, I really should pull the 295 out and throw a 290 back in for some single card benches.......or just disable CF but it's a pain


You should tear it apart before the loop goes into fruition.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most likely, I really should pull the 295 out and throw a 290 back in for some single card benches.......or just disable CF but it's a pain
> 
> 
> 
> You should tear it apart before the loop goes into fruition.
Click to expand...

It's only going to be a CPU/Mobo loop so not really an issue, only keeping the 295x2 and it does well enough under the stock cooling


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I mean I am reading the forums on my phone. When you do you can not see sig rigs.
> 
> Since you are on giga I will warn you you are raising the nb volts not the cpu/nb
> Make sure you have additional cooling on your NB if you keep it that high.
> 
> Cpu/nb ( the imc ) is nb core on giga.
> 
> You don't necessarily need to raise volts. To much is not good either and will effect scoring. So you bed to play. Add and subtract to find your chips sweet spot.


The other nb voltage is set to 1.8 . What is the best to set it to ?

There is a nb core set to 1.215 stock ...and Nb voltage 1.8volts stock ...What i have to set the nb voltage to from 1.8?


----------



## Deadboy90

New case swag:




Apologies for potato quality from potato phone







but yea with this thing I have managed to push past the 4.4ghz barrier I have been dealing with since I got my 8320. Im at 4.5 now @1.51v, im probably gonna top out at 4.6.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well this is probably my limit at the moment: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to you now Red


That is a great score, but before you dismantle the rig , you should switch tesselation off in ccc and run it again at those clocks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well this is probably my limit at the moment: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232933
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to you now Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great score, but before you dismantle the rig , you should switch tesselation off in ccc and run it again at those clocks.
Click to expand...

Thanks man









Yeah i already took the 290's out and unplugged the other PSU.

I might give it another go next weekend if the weather is kind to me and my mobo block gets here


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well this is probably my limit at the moment: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to you now Red


.....hmmmmm


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I mean I am reading the forums on my phone. When you do you can not see sig rigs.
> 
> Since you are on giga I will warn you you are raising the nb volts not the cpu/nb
> Make sure you have additional cooling on your NB if you keep it that high.
> 
> Cpu/nb ( the imc ) is nb core on giga.
> 
> You don't necessarily need to raise volts. To much is not good either and will effect scoring. So you bed to play. Add and subtract to find your chips sweet spot.
> 
> 
> 
> The other nb voltage is set to 1.8 . What is the best to set it to ?
> 
> *There is a nb core set to 1.215 stock* ...and Nb voltage 1.8volts stock ...What i have to set the nb voltage to from 1.8?
Click to expand...

underlined, no need to change it

bold this is what you need to adj ( NB CORE ) but no one can tell you what you need, you need to adj voltage up and down, run several tests and adj again


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> underlined, no need to change it
> 
> bold this is what you need to adj ( NB CORE ) but no one can tell you what you need, you need to adj voltage up and down, run several tests and adj again


Thanks man for your info . I will go in to it ...

Does NB CORE effect temps or something ? And i have to try and find out if lower the nb voltage helps with l3 cache latency or upping the nb voltage helps with l3 cache latency ?

The max safe voltage for NB CORE and the lower NB CORE ?
Thanks again


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> Thanks man for your info . I will go in to it ...
> 
> Does NB CORE effect temps or something ? And i have to try and find out if lower the nb voltage helps with l3 cache latency or upping the nb voltage helps with l3 cache latency ?
> 
> The max safe voltage for NB CORE and the lower NB CORE ?
> Thanks again


Go try it out. It's either hit or miss sometimes.

For the heat, I am pumping 1.500 on mine. And cant see any noticeable temp increase compared to having it at 1.350.

But others have been seeing that.. So imma leave that for each own's trial.


----------



## icyeye

i got one question ( it's not about 8350... ) so..if someone can explain to me it would be great...any way... i was trying mine 1055t on Sabert, R2 and higest stability oc was 4,3 Ghz with all 6 cores...and it was with 1.57V. cooling isn't a problem... at full load i never pass 38 C...so..i was trying to go higher... and mine goal was 4,4Ghz... only for test..ofc...but when i set voltage in bios to 1.6V i got reset and bios told me that mine CPU is overvolted...and doesn't let me go with that voltage.so..mine question is..because of what i can't go higher with voltage and if i can go..what i need to do? ty


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> i got one question ( it's not about 8350... ) so..if someone can explain to me it would be great...any way... i was trying mine 1055t on Sabert, R2 and higest stability oc was 4,3 Ghz with all 6 cores...and it was with 1.57V. cooling isn't a problem... at full load i never pass 38 C...so..i was trying to go higher... and mine goal was 4,4Ghz... only for test..ofc...but when i set voltage in bios to 1.6V i got reset and bios told me that mine CPU is overvolted...and doesn't let me go with that voltage.so..mine question is..because of what i can't go higher with voltage and if i can go..what i need to do? ty


disable Vcore monitoring in bios should get you a little more.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> disable Vcore monitoring in bios should get you a little more.


ty m8!and one more question...well its about mine 8350..on same mobo...so i got stable 5Ghz with 1,525V..any way... when i was set to 5.155 Ghz...and 1,57V in some moment i got shut down...randomly with no blue screen ..just reset and back again in win.. maybe u can tell me what making that thig... ?


----------



## mus1mus

VCore.. Moar Vcore.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> try setting the LLC to something specific and monitor it.. it just well may be that


I tried setting it to the other options and it still happens.









I just find this odd that this started out of nowhere on games that I've had no problem with before.


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go try it out. It's either hit or miss sometimes.
> 
> For the heat, I am pumping 1.500 on mine. And cant see any noticeable temp increase compared to having it at 1.350.
> 
> But others have been seeing that.. So imma leave that for each own's trial.


1.5 is safe for NB CORE voltage ? I think is too high ? Or not ? From 1.2125 to 1.5 is a bit too much i wiil make my test and come back later


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys, maybe someone can shed some light on an issue for me. Sometimes during stress tests or even gaming, my multiplayer will lock up at x14 and doesn't go above that until I reboot. Do you have any idea why that would happen? I've got thermal control and amd APM disabled in BIOS.

Thanks.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> 1.5 is safe for NB CORE voltage ? I think is too high ? Or not ? From 1.2125 to 1.5 is a bit too much i wiil make my test and come back later


You up your voltages just a notch or two at a time. Not 0.3. Bump it up a notch and check and see if it stabilizes. It your cpu stays within it's thermal limits it should be ok.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, maybe someone can shed some light on an issue for me. Sometimes during stress tests or even gaming, my multiplayer will lock up at x14 and doesn't go above that until I reboot. Do you have any idea why that would happen? I've got thermal control and amd APM disabled in BIOS.
> 
> Thanks.


what rev mobo do you have ?

on rev 3 you can not shut off the throttling . it is hard coded in to the bios when the vrms are pulling a certain amount of watts


----------



## bios_R_us

My board is rev 1.2
The thing is that it doesn't simply throttle. At some point the multiplier just goes down to x14 and won't go higher than that even after the load on the CPU has ceased. Not until I reboot.


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> You up your voltages just a notch or two at a time. Not 0.3. Bump it up a notch and check and see if it stabilizes. It your cpu stays within it's thermal limits it should be ok.


You mean the l3 cache stabilazes to a certain lower latency ?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> My board is rev 1.2
> The thing is that it doesn't simply throttle. At some point the multiplier just goes down to x14 and won't go higher than that even after the load on the CPU has ceased. Not until I reboot.


Misinformation.... Thought you had my board but you have a UD3


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> You mean the l3 cache stabilazes to a certain lower latency ?


I was responding to you NB (CPU/NB) voltage question.


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I was responding to you NB (CPU/NB) voltage question.


I little confused. My pc is sstables with nb voltage on Auto . What i want to do is to make L3 cache latency lower . 51ns is very high for L3 cache .

You told me to cahce NB voltage and get it stable . I was thinking about getting L3 cache latency stable to a lower latency.

Sorry if all this wasn't clear


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Hi everyone

So ive been battling my 8350 as of late with temp issues , For some reason it just runs hot ( too hot i think )
im using a Noctua NH D-14 and the Noctua thermal paste on it , but the CPU temps still hit 57-58c while playing BF4 @completely stock settings
and i havent changed anything in the bios either

does anyone have any suggestions ?

thanks in advance









EDIT : i will be buying some AF120 fans for my case to see if that helps with the temps , will update when i have them in my pc


----------



## Mega Man

we need rig info


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> we need rig info


oh yea sorry

AMD FX-8350 @ stock settings w/noctua NH D-14
Asus M5A99FX R2.0 motherboard
Corsair XMS3 ram @1600 mhx (8gb0
Gigabyte gtx970 Windforce OC 4gb


----------



## mus1mus

Do you have an idea of your ambient temps?

Seems like something is starved from proper airflow..or a bad mount


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you have an idea of your ambient temps?
> 
> Seems like something is starved from proper airflow..or a bad mount


Ambient is about 20c in our house ,
and it isnt a bad mount , ive reseated the cooler 3 times now ......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> Ambient is about 20c in our house ,
> and it isnt a bad mount , ive reseated the cooler 3 times now ......


did u change the angle of the d14? from blowing upwards to horizontal and out of the case seems they changed this so u cant









i had this on my m5a99x evo, got to 4.9ghz for gaming with good temps

what case do u have


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did u change the angle of the d14? from blowing upwards to horizontal and out of the case seems they changed this so u cant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had this on my m5a99x evo, got to 4.9ghz for gaming with good temps
> 
> what case do u have


I have the Zalman Z11 , i have been thinking about getting a Corsair Air 540 or Phanteks Enthoo Pro tho


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> I have the Zalman Z11 , i have been thinking about getting a Corsair Air 540 or Phanteks Enthoo Pro tho


you should be ok with the zalman 11

how much thermal paste did u put on


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you should be ok with the zalman 11
> 
> how much thermal paste did u put on


About the size of an un-cooked grain of rice


----------



## mus1mus

Seems like airflow. Lack of.

Try it with an open case. If temps improve, change your layout and fan config.

Front, intaking. Top intake as well, rear exhaust. And or use better fans for the case.

Also check the voltages


----------



## Tsine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> I little confused. My pc is sstables with nb voltage on Auto . What i want to do is to make L3 cache latency lower . 51ns is very high for L3 cache .
> 
> You told me to cahce NB voltage and get it stable . I was thinking about getting L3 cache latency stable to a lower latency.
> 
> Sorry if all this wasn't clear


After many ours of testing ...I came up overclock nb to 2400mhz with 1.3 nb core.voltage ....Enabling CnQ and C1e and disable c6 and thats all ....This gave me L3 cache latency 29-32ns. Previusly was around 51 ns


----------



## Kalistoval

Overclocking FX 8320E,


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Overclocking FX 8320E,


Nice, clocks better than my 8320. At those voltages I get 4600 Mhz.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Nice, clocks better than my 8320. At those voltages I get 4600 Mhz.


I forgot to mention I was streaming a movie during testing, it passed it gave it 1 tiny vcore bump and retested and had 95 Gflops back to back. My vcore in bios is 1.464 I had it at 1.456v during that run with LLC on ultra boosting it to 1.475 on Max load next I will be adjusting my North Bridge I have tested it before and know it will do 2400mhz on 1.17v and 2600 between 1.20v to 1.25v. My ram is 2133 11-11-11-28-39 2T at 1.35v







with My sammies batch 1205


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I forgot to mention I was streaming a movie during testing, it passed it gave it 1 tiny vcore bump and retested and had 95 Gflops back to back. My vcore in bios is 1.464 I had it at 1.456v during that run with LLC on ultra boosting it to 1.475 on Max load next I will be adjusting my North Bridge I have tested it before and know it will do 2400mhz on 1.17v and 2600 between 1.20v to 1.25v. My ram is 2133 11-11-11-28-39 2T at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with My sammies batch 1205


Nice!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Nice!


I could drop the vcore to like 1.438 or something like that and pass 20 runs but I would have to run 1866 at 9 9 9 24 2T at 1.425v gets around 92 Gflops


----------



## Benjiw

According to HWinfo my cpu is sitting at 70c? should I dial down the volts?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> According to HWinfo my cpu is sitting at 70c? should I dial down the volts?


70c how? underload? idle? whats socket temp? what clocks and cpu/nb and HT? ram speed?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 70c how? underload? idle? whats socket temp? what clocks and cpu/nb and HT? ram speed?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 70c how? underload? idle? whats socket temp? what clocks and cpu/nb and HT? ram speed?
Click to expand...

The Cpu temp you have highlighted is the socket temperature

core temps are the two temps above that highlighted

Looks like you've got your LLC set to Very high or extreme.

Knock it down to High and compensate with added Vcore in bios, this should bring down the temp of the socket a little bit if it is bothering you.

it is still within Safe parameters. Core temps are a touch high but i'm more inclined to think those are momentary spikes just long enough to be registered.

knocking your LLC down a notch may slightly lower you core temps.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> The Cpu temp you have highlighted is the socket temperature
> 
> core temps are the two temps above that highlighted
> 
> Looks like you've got your LLC set to Very high or extreme.
> 
> Knock it down to High and compensate with added Vcore in bios, this should bring down the temp of the socket a little bit if it is bothering you.
> 
> it is still within Safe parameters. Core temps are a touch high but i'm more inclined to think those are momentary spikes just long enough to be registered.
> 
> knocking your LLC down a notch may slightly lower you core temps.


I tried keeping my LLC on high but the VDROOP is pretty dire, it drops too much for it to be useful for me, I am aware that the socket temp is highlighted, yes. I can tell the difference between the two, thanks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> The Cpu temp you have highlighted is the socket temperature
> 
> core temps are the two temps above that highlighted
> 
> Looks like you've got your LLC set to Very high or extreme.
> 
> Knock it down to High and compensate with added Vcore in bios, this should bring down the temp of the socket a little bit if it is bothering you.
> 
> it is still within Safe parameters. Core temps are a touch high but i'm more inclined to think those are momentary spikes just long enough to be registered.
> 
> knocking your LLC down a notch may slightly lower you core temps.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried keeping my LLC on high but the VDROOP is pretty dire, it drops too much for it to be useful for me, I am aware that the socket temp is highlighted, yes. I can tell the difference between the two, thanks.
Click to expand...

Vboost adds heat. That "dire" vdroop eliminates the voltage surge that the LLC circuit produces. The voltage surge is what causes the temp spikes.

ever wonder why CCSorkin has said that his MSI board is 10*C cooler then his Asus board?

Disable Vcore monitoring in bios will allow you access a little more Vcore on that board. IIRC saberkittys can do 1.7v core.

in my experience you shouldn't need much more then 1.6v in bios to hit that same load voltage. If you are pushing these clocks, there is no reason why your cooling cannot handle the added voltage @ idle

food for thought.

My experience with this is about 150mhz of head room from very high to high LLC, based on my chips max overclocks for given LLC settings with my cooling.

Taken with a grain of sand OFC, but it is one Purdy grain of Sand.



I'm set to 1.575v in bios.

the bottom value, i'm not sure if the saber-kitty monitors. but this Vin0 value is closer to the actual test on board voltage on average using a DMM.


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I could drop the vcore to like 1.438 or something like that and pass 20 runs but I would have to run 1866 at 9 9 9 24 2T at 1.425v gets around 92 Gflops


Let me know how high you can clock it at and what volts. I've been thinking of upgrading my cpu. It seems that I got one of the worst batches of 8320's produced.


----------



## Kalistoval

I see so many variables aside from the Digi bios I keep my LLC On Ultra for the CPU and High for the NB. What kind of Gflops are you getting in IBT AVX


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Vboost adds heat. That "dire" vdroop eliminates the voltage surge that the LLC circuit produces. The voltage surge is what causes the temp spikes.
> 
> ever wonder why CCSorkin has said that his MSI board is 10*C cooler then his Asus board?
> 
> Disable Vcore monitoring in bios will allow you access a little more Vcore on that board. IIRC saberkittys can do 1.7v core.
> 
> in my experience you shouldn't need much more then 1.6v in bios to hit that same load voltage. If you are pushing these clocks, there is no reason why your cooling cannot handle the added voltage @ idle
> 
> food for thought.
> 
> My experience with this is about 150mhz of head room from very high to high LLC, based on my chips max overclocks for given LLC settings with my cooling.
> 
> Taken with a grain of sand OFC, but it is one Purdy grain of Sand.


How do you disable the Vcore monitoring on the sabertooth rev 2?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Vboost adds heat. That "dire" vdroop eliminates the voltage surge that the LLC circuit produces. The voltage surge is what causes the temp spikes.
> 
> ever wonder why CCSorkin has said that his MSI board is 10*C cooler then his Asus board?
> 
> Disable Vcore monitoring in bios will allow you access a little more Vcore on that board. IIRC saberkittys can do 1.7v core.
> 
> in my experience you shouldn't need much more then 1.6v in bios to hit that same load voltage. If you are pushing these clocks, there is no reason why your cooling cannot handle the added voltage @ idle
> 
> food for thought.
> 
> My experience with this is about 150mhz of head room from very high to high LLC, based on my chips max overclocks for given LLC settings with my cooling.
> 
> Taken with a grain of sand OFC, but it is one Purdy grain of Sand.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you disable the Vcore monitoring on the sabertooth rev 2?
Click to expand...

on my CHvFz it is under monitoring> voltage monitoring and it was the first value. I don't own that board. but if you post of bios Screen shots of your monitoring bios screens I should be able to guide you though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Vboost adds heat. That "dire" vdroop eliminates the voltage surge that the LLC circuit produces. The voltage surge is what causes the temp spikes.
> 
> ever wonder why CCSorkin has said that his MSI board is 10*C cooler then his Asus board?
> 
> Disable Vcore monitoring in bios will allow you access a little more Vcore on that board. IIRC saberkittys can do 1.7v core.
> 
> in my experience you shouldn't need much more then 1.6v in bios to hit that same load voltage. If you are pushing these clocks, there is no reason why your cooling cannot handle the added voltage @ idle
> 
> food for thought.
> 
> My experience with this is about 150mhz of head room from very high to high LLC, based on my chips max overclocks for given LLC settings with my cooling.
> 
> Taken with a grain of sand OFC, but it is one Purdy grain of Sand.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm set to 1.575v in bios.
> 
> the bottom value, i'm not sure if the saber-kitty monitors. but this Vin0 value is closer to the actual test on board voltage on average using a DMM.


Vcore is set to 1.6, at idle is 1.584 and under load drops all the way down to 1.560, temps are almost equal to Very High LLC but it fails every standard test where as it would be passing now under 1.584v load and 1.548 idle.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> How do you disable the Vcore monitoring on the sabertooth rev 2?


Monitor Tab

Vcore > Ignore Monitoring. ( + - ) sign on numpad

As Orkin said, better LLC adjustments will lower the heat output a bit.

High LLC:

Vcore set at Bios will be about 0.025 Volts lower inside Windows.



Shows 1.632 Vcore at max, 1.620 under load. Bios set to 1.650 HIgh LLC, VRM Switching at 380

All response to MAXIMUM or Best setting.

Voltage swings to 1.632 and 1.620. No more, no less.


----------



## Kalistoval

This is what I have in my bios, as my bios settings. I couldnt help but notice how my vcore says 1.452v, I manually set 1.4625v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Digi


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thanks I set the monitoring to ignore


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Monitor Tab
> 
> Vcore > Ignore Monitoring. ( + - ) sign on numpad
> 
> As Orkin said, better LLC adjustments will lower the heat output a bit.
> 
> High LLC:
> 
> Vcore set at Bios will be about 0.025 Volts lower inside Windows.


1.6125v in bios 1.596v in windows idle and 1.572v under load all with high LLC and it still isn't stable and running hotter than it did with very high for me, so I'm not sure what other settings I should be using but it's not cooler or more stable for me? I even set vcore to ignore....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 1.6125v in bios 1.596v in windows idle and 1.572v under load all with high LLC and it still isn't stable and running hotter than it did with very high for me, so I'm not sure what other settings I should be using but it's not cooler or more stable for me? I even set vcore to ignore....


What Vcore Value can you get before at Ultra?

say max at
ULTRA.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What Vcore Value can you get before at Ultra?
> 
> say max at
> ULTRA.


Not sure what you mean?
Still failing tests!


Passing and folding for over 24hours before....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> This is what I have in my bios, as my bios settings. I couldnt help but notice how my vcore says 1.452v, I manually set 1.4625v.
> 
> Digi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure why a higher Vcore will give you instability, unless it's temps

Try,

CPU LLC - High
CPU-NB - Ultra or Highest
CPU Current Cap - 140% or max
CPU-NB Current Cap - Max

Power Duty - C-Probe
VRM Switching frequency - 350 ( reduces temps on the VRMs)
CPU Power Response - Very Fast or whatever's max
CPU-NB Power Response - Very Fast or whatever's max

Not on my AMD. So there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@Benjiw can you share the same bios screen screen shots mus1mus did?

on my phone right now, based on your last post it seems you may need to adjust some things. also can you post you main voltage page? i want to see what the other voltages are set too.

the last result you posted with ibt makes me think that vdda voltage may need to be upped , or possiably your vrm frequency


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @Benjiw can you share the same bios screen screen shots mus1mus did?
> 
> on my phone right now, based on your last post it seems you may need to adjust some things. also can you post you main voltage page? i want to see what the other voltages are set too.
> 
> the last result you posted with ibt makes me think that vdda voltage may need to be upped , or possiably your vrm frequency


I don't know what the hell is going on but my rig is no longer stable by any means.


My voltages? Why would I need to tweak my voltages for vdroop when they worked the other way around? You made it sound like all I had to do was up my vcore and that's it? My overclock is done via FSB not multiplier so upping my VDDA from 1.6v+ should be pointless at 20.5x shouldn't it?


----------



## mus1mus

Have you saved your OC Profile before hand?

I usually make it a habit of saving a Stable setting at the BIOS. Makes it a restore point after tweaking and failing.

Use VERY HIGH BTW. Same HEAT.


----------



## Benjiw

There's no point me using a longer test when high is coming back unstable sooner...


----------



## mus1mus

Actually, if you have been doing that kind of testing, might have skipped the fact that your previous settings weren't stressed long enough to show instability.


----------



## Benjiw

It was passing very high last time and now it won't even pass high after messing around with vdroop which has done nothing for me but lose me folding time


----------



## Kalistoval

Arrgh cant seem to break my old score, I just want to out do the score its just cinebench =P


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It was passing very high last time and now it won't even pass high after messing around with vdroop which has done nothing for me but lose me folding time


Just go back to the old setting.









We can give you tips and all, in the end, it will all go down to what works best for ya.








Honestly, my setting works very well for me. Temp and Vdroop wise.


----------



## zila

@BenjiW: I think your package temps are way too high. Personally I don't let mine go over 62°C Full Load. Better cooling is needed I think.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @Benjiw can you share the same bios screen screen shots mus1mus did?
> 
> on my phone right now, based on your last post it seems you may need to adjust some things. also can you post you main voltage page? i want to see what the other voltages are set too.
> 
> the last result you posted with ibt makes me think that vdda voltage may need to be upped , or possiably your vrm frequency
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the hell is going on but my rig is no longer stable by any means.
> 
> 
> My voltages? Why would I need to tweak my voltages for vdroop when they worked the other way around? You made it sound like all I had to do was up my vcore and that's it? My overclock is done via FSB not multiplier so upping my VDDA from 1.6v+ should be pointless at 20.5x shouldn't it?
Click to expand...

sorry phone was acting up and ended up delete typos instead of fixing

in reference to Vdda meant to read Upped or lowered, not just upped.

I don't understand why your Vcore is still that spikey on high llc.

hence me asking about the vrm frequency..

trying to help. if you are frustrated about it, go back to an old profile on a lower clock and go back to folding.


----------



## Deadboy90

Gentlemen I have done it. As you who have seen me here may know, im quite unlucky with hardware. Im on my 3rd Asus Sabertooth 990fx that I havnt RMA'd because I have simply given up hope of having a properly working motherboard. I just had a RAM stick die on me leaving me with 3 and only 6gb of RAM. And my 8320 was only able to hit a max of 4.4ghz before I hit the wall.

Well today that wall has been scaled. My friends, I am proud to declare that thanks to the cooling ability of my brand new Coolermaster HAF 932 I have surpassed what I have thought was my chips limit. My 8320 is now stable at... *drumroll*... 4.6GHZ!!!!! *applause cheers women throw bras* Such a feat could only be achieved with a core voltage of 1.57v if you can believe it. Thank you folks and have a great night!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Gentlemen I have done it. As you who have seen me here may know, im quite unlucky with hardware. Im on my 3rd Asus Sabertooth 990fx that I havnt RMA'd because I have simply given up hope of having a properly working motherboard. I just had a RAM stick die on me leaving me with 3 and only 6gb of RAM. And my 8320 was only able to hit a max of 4.4ghz before I hit the wall.
> 
> Well today that wall has been scaled. My friends, I am proud to declare that thanks to the cooling ability of my brand new Coolermaster HAF 932 I have surpassed what I have thought was my chips limit. My 8320 is now stable at... *drumroll*... 4.6GHZ!!!!! *applause cheers women throw bras* Such a feat could only be achieved with a core voltage of 1.57v if you can believe it. Thank you folks and have a great night!


Damn....that's alot of Vcore for that clock....


----------



## Tsine

How ITB calculates GFLOPS i seem to have pretty low Gflops on my ITB ...wHY? I am at 4.6ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> How ITB calculates GFLOPS i seem to have pretty low Gflops on my ITB ...wHY? I am at 4.6ghz


looks like u are using normal ibt, go to page one and download the avx one


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> After many ours of testing ...I came up overclock nb to 2400mhz with 1.3 nb core.voltage ....Enabling CnQ and C1e and disable c6 and thats all ....This gave me L3 cache latency 29-32ns. Previusly was around 51 ns


YAY glad you got it.. Thats the voltage that I told you to change in the very beginning.. unfortunately I was out a few days.. well the wording is different but NB core = CPU/NB so keep that in mind about that voltage...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Gentlemen I have done it. As you who have seen me here may know, im quite unlucky with hardware. Im on my 3rd Asus Sabertooth 990fx that I havnt RMA'd because I have simply given up hope of having a properly working motherboard. I just had a RAM stick die on me leaving me with 3 and only 6gb of RAM. And my 8320 was only able to hit a max of 4.4ghz before I hit the wall.
> 
> Well today that wall has been scaled. My friends, I am proud to declare that thanks to the cooling ability of my brand new Coolermaster HAF 932 I have surpassed what I have thought was my chips limit. My 8320 is now stable at... *drumroll*... 4.6GHZ!!!!! *applause cheers women throw bras* Such a feat could only be achieved with a core voltage of 1.57v if you can believe it. Thank you folks and have a great night!


That is way high of voltage.. expecially for that clock... in fact I can run 5Ghz Stable on that.. Post us your voltages across the board and settings. or even screenshots of the BIOs.. that is again way too much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> How ITB calculates GFLOPS i seem to have pretty low Gflops on my ITB ...wHY? I am at 4.6ghz


As gerty says that is IBT standard. What you need to do is Download IBT AVX.. it has the AVX instruction set that calculates and pushes the CPU harder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> looks like u are using normal ibt, go to page one and download the avx one


^this!


----------



## Benjiw

I think I owe you guys an appology, after extensive testing it appears that 5ghz is not possible on my CPU with FSB overclocking, I would need to feed my CPU over 1.6v+ to stabalise my OC, My other pass must have been a fluke. However, after spending more time with High LLC I can't see a benefit compared to Very high, the same temps get recorded for me, and my cooling ability is not up to the task. I'm going to ask for another RAD for xmas with some Corsair SP120 fans then buy a new pump in january. Sorry once again!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I think I owe you guys an appology, after extensive testing it appears that 5ghz is not possible on my CPU with FSB overclocking, I would need to feed my CPU over 1.6v+ to stabalise my OC, My other pass must have been a fluke. However, after spending more time with High LLC I can't see a benefit compared to Very high, the same temps get recorded for me, and my cooling ability is not up to the task. I'm going to ask for another RAD for xmas with some Corsair SP120 fans then buy a new pump in january. Sorry once again!


thats crappy







i feel for ya

is there a chance u could get another cpu and sell the one u have







surely itll be cheaper in the long run,

if u need over 1.6v it isnt worth the buy of extra rad space

just my 2p worth









edit: why apologise to us lol?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Damn....that's alot of Vcore for that clock....


I know







but its simply not stable any other way. Like I said, i have never had much luck with components.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats crappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel for ya
> 
> is there a chance u could get another cpu and sell the one u have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely itll be cheaper in the long run,
> 
> if u need over 1.6v it isnt worth the buy of extra rad space
> 
> just my 2p worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: why apologise to us lol?


As i've grown older I've learned to appologise for being an idiot. The extra 240 rad will cool my system a lot better, my fans aren't optimized for rads unless on full whack (noiseeeee) I plan on fitting a new pump, NB and VRM block too so cool everything down a lot more, as most the heat is coming from the NB and VRM and as my RADs are all exhausting it's limiting my thermal range.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its simply not stable any other way. Like I said, i have never had much luck with components.


post us the infos that I asked you for.. there maybe something thats not correct


----------



## hucklebuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I think I owe you guys an appology, after extensive testing it appears that 5ghz is not possible on my CPU with FSB overclocking, I would need to feed my CPU over 1.6v+ to stabalise my OC, My other pass must have been a fluke. However, after spending more time with High LLC I can't see a benefit compared to Very high, the same temps get recorded for me, and my cooling ability is not up to the task. I'm going to ask for another RAD for xmas with some Corsair SP120 fans then buy a new pump in january. Sorry once again!


I agree. Get more water cooling equipment. You can always use it later on another build.


----------



## hucklebuck

UPS is scheduled to bring the rest of my watercooling stuff today.







I need to tear apart this rig and get it ready.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> post us the infos that I asked you for.. there maybe something thats not correct


. I think i posted my bios a while back, ill see if i still got it later.


----------



## Benjiw

I'll be going PETG tubing next with some red dye, to fit the 2nd 240 RAD I need to mod the hard drive cage and make a cut to the lower 5.25" drive bay which won't bother me much, I'll move the fan controller internally or stealth it into the top of the case, I also need to buy some modders mesh and replace mesh all over the case because it's so damn restrictive on the 500R! I could stealth the hard drives if I really wanted but tbh, I cant be bothered lol, well, I say that but will probably end up doing so.

After my first experience with non rigid tubing (fitting expense) and the fact it's gone a brown tint (Masterkleer) I really want to go PETG from now on.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> . I think i posted my bios a while back, ill see if i still got it later.


Prolly, I just can't remember..


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Prolly, I just can't remember..


Yea but it would make sense if my chip didnt clock well, the numbers on it identify it as being manufactured in mid-late 2012, before the process and yeilds would have been as good as they are now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Prolly, I just can't remember..
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but it would make sense if my chip didnt clock well, the numbers on it identify it as being manufactured in mid-late 2012, before the process and yeilds would have been as good as they are now.
Click to expand...

is i can see that being a factor but thats still nutty voltage. i thought i had it rough.

(checked your photos, 1237 if i am reading it right. )


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is i can see that being a factor but thats still nutty voltage. i thought i had it rough.
> 
> (checked your photos, 1237 if i am reading it right. )


1237 is what I have.. and with that voltage I can hit at least 5Ghz.. although that was a crap batch TBH


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is i can see that being a factor but thats still nutty voltage. i thought i had it rough.
> 
> (checked your photos, 1237 if i am reading it right. )
> 
> 
> 
> 1237 is what I have.. and with that voltage I can hit at least 5Ghz.. although that was a crap batch TBH
Click to expand...

i'm on 1308 so 3 months or so after yours.

I set 1.575 in bios and get 1.536v under load for 4.76ghz

4.65 take about 1.488 under load IIRC

if they were able to eek out another 100mhz of headroom for voltage every quarter year from the process maturing from the point of release
that would explain some of the great clocking e vartiations and the newer one 8370


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is i can see that being a factor but thats still nutty voltage. i thought i had it rough.
> 
> (checked your photos, 1237 if i am reading it right. )


Yea that sounds right. That would make it being manufactured some time around August or september if im not mistaken. Chips werent even out then.


----------



## Benjiw

Okay guys, seems like I have a problem with my watercooling loop, because my volts are as low as 1.53v and my temp still hits well above 68c under full load with IBT AVX Very High. I'm starting to think that maybe my green Masterkleer hoses have gummed up my system? What are the tell tale signs that I have an algae or leeching issue?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay guys, seems like I have a problem with my watercooling loop, because my volts are as low as 1.53v and my temp still hits well above 68c under full load with IBT AVX Very High. I'm starting to think that maybe my green Masterkleer hoses have gummed up my system? What are the tell tale signs that I have an algae or leeching issue?


if your clear tubes are green you have algae lol...I would tear it down and inspect... if it's clogging the flow down somewhere especially in the block you might not see the particles pad thru res and the like... leeching from what I've seen is usually white particles(correct me if I'm wrong) and can be seen passing through res etc until it gets caught somewhere...tearing it down is a surefire way to tell...I say that but I've been putting off tearing mine down


----------



## Benjiw

Green algae is MasterKleer tubing I paid £10 for 3 metres and the other clear one I paid £1.63 for a metre....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay guys, seems like I have a problem with my watercooling loop, because my volts are as low as 1.53v and my temp still hits well above 68c under full load with IBT AVX Very High. I'm starting to think that maybe my green Masterkleer hoses have gummed up my system? What are the tell tale signs that I have an algae or leeching issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Green algae is MasterKleer tubing I paid £10 for 3 metres and the other clear one I paid £1.63 for a metre....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why are you worried about algae? What's the coolant?

If you are using DI water, you will not have that issue for quite a while.
Plasticizer is another thing. Comes with almost every soft tubing available. And could really get you into trouble.
Since you are using EK LTX (probably EK's worst performing block) CSQ, try if you can see those leeching or presence of plasticizer. If the fins are still not gunked, you're still good.









Temps should be around that ball park with your rads. Noting they are thin rads. Hard to pump those even with a d5. Was hitting my limits with a couple thin 360s before switcing to a 480+360 45mm dual row rads. But my ambient only goes down to 26C. So if your ambient goes lower than that, there should be an issue.

EDIT: those 90 Degree adaptors also hurt permance


----------



## Benjiw

But why has that clear tubing gone green? Why am I hitting such high temps all of a sudden when I've greatly reduced voltages through out?

EDIT: Coolant I used was Alphacool's Pure water, most my parts are second hand and I ran tap water through them (didn't know any better),


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> But why has that clear tubing gone green?


UV, Heat, and ageing. Most Clear soft tubing does that.









Since you are going PETG, you're pretty much avoiding such issues.







Have you bought them stuff yet? If you haven't yet, Primochill has them for cheap. Got meself 10 tubes of 36" length for about $26. But fittings are pretty locked to their sizes.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UV, Heat, and ageing. Most Clear soft tubing does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are going PETG, you're pretty much avoiding such issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you bought them stuff yet? If you haven't yet, Primochill has them for cheap. Got meself 10 tubes of 36" length for about $26. But fittings are pretty locked to their sizes.


The loop is less than a few months old though?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UV, Heat, and ageing. Most Clear soft tubing does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are going PETG, you're pretty much avoiding such issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you bought them stuff yet? If you haven't yet, Primochill has them for cheap. Got meself 10 tubes of 36" length for about $26. But fittings are pretty locked to their sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> The loop is less than a few months old though?
Click to expand...

mixed metals?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UV, Heat, and ageing. Most Clear soft tubing does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are going PETG, you're pretty much avoiding such issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you bought them stuff yet? If you haven't yet, Primochill has them for cheap. Got meself 10 tubes of 36" length for about $26. But fittings are pretty locked to their sizes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The loop is less than a few months old though?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mixed metals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'd swerve more towards the quote, "Cheap Parts, Cheap Results" TBH.

This is not an insult to @Benjiw as me myself use whatever tubing comes with the kit. But certainly, they have a lot of issues. They become Stiff, Lose the natural color, and all.

PrimoChill Andvanced LRT for soft tubing and avoid issues.


----------



## Benjiw

The thing is the cheapest tubing I used is the one not giving me issues, however you are indeed correct!







Should of gone PETG tubing from the start and saved myself money and hassle, I'll be swapping out my waterblock when I can for a EK supremacy evo.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mixed metals?


Nickel plated CPU block with Copper or brass RADs, so not sure, I thought that was fine but aluminium with copper isn't?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nickel plated CPU block with Copper or brass RADs, so not sure, I thought that was fine but aluminium with copper isn't?


another thing is with tap water as it evaporates through heating and cooling could leave deposits of its own depending on what's in your tap water could be contributing.... calcium or Lyme..."hard" water being extremely gunky


----------



## mus1mus

Aluminum?

Please. Save yourself from this issue.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay guys, seems like I have a problem with my watercooling loop, because my volts are as low as 1.53v and my temp still hits well above 68c under full load with IBT AVX Very High. I'm starting to think that maybe my green Masterkleer hoses have gummed up my system? What are the tell tale signs that I have an algae or leeching issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Green algae is MasterKleer tubing I paid £10 for 3 metres and the other clear one I paid £1.63 for a metre....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you worried about algae? What's the coolant?
> 
> If you are using DI water, you will not have that issue for quite a while.
> Plasticizer is another thing. Comes with almost every soft tubing available. And could really get you into trouble.
> Since you are using EK LTX (probably EK's worst performing block) CSQ, try if you can see those leeching or presence of plasticizer. If the fins are still not gunked, you're still good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps should be around that ball park with your rads. Noting they are thin rads. Hard to pump those even with a d5. Was hitting my limits with a couple thin 360s before switcing to a 480+360 45mm dual row rads. But my ambient only goes down to 26C. So if your ambient goes lower than that, there should be an issue.
> 
> EDIT: those 90 Degree adaptors also hurt permance
Click to expand...

not really
to such a minor extent anyway, ill let you read about it

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/01/30/fittings-and-elbow-impacts/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> UV, Heat, and ageing. Most Clear soft tubing does that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are going PETG, you're pretty much avoiding such issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you bought them stuff yet? If you haven't yet, Primochill has them for cheap. Got meself 10 tubes of 36" length for about $26. But fittings are pretty locked to their sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> The loop is less than a few months old though?
Click to expand...

i have seen tubing do it in less then a month
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nickel plated CPU block with Copper or brass RADs, so not sure, I thought that was fine but aluminium with copper isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> another thing is with tap water as it evaporates through heating and cooling could leave deposits of its own depending on what's in your tap water could be contributing.... calcium or Lyme..."hard" water being extremely gunky
Click to expand...

not usually i wash mine in tap and we have hard water in CO


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> After many ours of testing ...I came up overclock nb to 2400mhz with 1.3 nb core.voltage ....Enabling CnQ and C1e and disable c6 and thats all ....This gave me L3 cache latency 29-32ns. Previusly was around 51 ns
> 
> 
> 
> YAY glad you got it.. Thats the voltage that I told you to change in the very beginning.. unfortunately I was out a few days.. well the wording is different but NB core = CPU/NB so keep that in mind about that voltage...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Gentlemen I have done it. As you who have seen me here may know, im quite unlucky with hardware. Im on my 3rd Asus Sabertooth 990fx that I havnt RMA'd because I have simply given up hope of having a properly working motherboard. I just had a RAM stick die on me leaving me with 3 and only 6gb of RAM. And my 8320 was only able to hit a max of 4.4ghz before I hit the wall.
> 
> Well today that wall has been scaled. My friends, I am proud to declare that thanks to the cooling ability of my brand new Coolermaster HAF 932 I have surpassed what I have thought was my chips limit. My 8320 is now stable at... *drumroll*... 4.6GHZ!!!!! *applause cheers women throw bras* Such a feat could only be achieved with a core voltage of 1.57v if you can believe it. Thank you folks and have a great night!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is way high of voltage.. expecially for that clock... in fact I can run 5Ghz Stable on that.. Post us your voltages across the board and settings. or even screenshots of the BIOs.. that is again way too much
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> How ITB calculates GFLOPS i seem to have pretty low Gflops on my ITB ...wHY? I am at 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As gerty says that is IBT standard. What you need to do is Download IBT AVX.. it has the AVX instruction set that calculates and pushes the CPU harder.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> looks like u are using normal ibt, go to page one and download the avx one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this!
Click to expand...

You also need to install the Windows 7 SP1 update and then the Windows 7 hot-fixes in order for IBT to read the GFLOPs properly.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not really
> to such a minor extent anyway, ill let you read about it
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/01/30/fittings-and-elbow-impacts/
> i have seen tubing do it in less then a month
> not usually i wash mine in tap and we have hard water in CO


some of the areas I've lived in needed filters and they would often catch largish pieces of calcium sulfur and Lyme deposits.. even with filtering one of them was only usable for showers


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aluminum?
> 
> Please. Save yourself from this issue.


Please read my posts properly, I said :-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nickel plated CPU block with Copper or brass RADs, so not sure, I thought that was fine but aluminium with copper isn't?


I know about mixing metals, and I made sure I don't have any ally in my loop, the only thing I didn't do was add a silver coil or ptnuke to my coolant which is just pure distilled water. I'm now at 1.53v Idle @ 4.9ghz and my temps still hit over 72c but I can't really pull my loop apart until I get my student loan, I really need to replace my tubing and flush/clean my rads, I'll have to be careful and not spend too much on parts again leaving myself short!


----------



## Johan45

Benji, if your temps have suddenly went up. I would pull my block apart and check for clogging. I know it's not very old but that could be the problem. I pull mine apart about every 3 months and clean them wether they need it or not. There is always something in them though. When you take it apart just make sure there's no back pressure or the gunk will just get sucked back into the loop.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Benji, if your temps have suddenly went up. I would pull my block apart and check for clogging. I know it's not very old but that could be the problem. I pull mine apart about every 3 months and clean them wether they need it or not. There is always something in them though. When you take it apart just make sure there's no back pressure or the gunk will just get sucked back into the loop.


There must be an issue of some sort because I don't remember these sort of temps with my voltages so low? I'll check through my screenshots and see.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There must be an issue of some sort because I don't remember these sort of temps with my voltages so low? I'll check through my screenshots and see.


Just had a quick look and seems my voltages are a tad bit higher than usual, what voltage helps FSB overclocking?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There must be an issue of some sort because I don't remember these sort of temps with my voltages so low? I'll check through my screenshots and see.
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a quick look and seems my voltages are a tad bit higher than usual, what voltage helps FSB overclocking?
Click to expand...

That's all relative Benji, really isn't one more than the other. Try fiddling with the CPU_NB voltage. When I'm Overclocking one of these if I find I'm adding more V_Core than I think I should be I'll usually add a bit to the CPU_NB. A good way to check if it's low is by running IBT. If you add volts to it and your scores go up then it was low. When it stops scaling then you have enough.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's all relative Benji, really isn't one more than the other. Try fiddling with the CPU_NB voltage. When I'm Overclocking one of these if I find I'm adding more V_Core than I think I should be I'll usually add a bit to the CPU_NB. A good way to check if it's low is by running IBT. If you add volts to it and your scores go up then it was low. When it stops scaling then you have enough.


Ah I see! So I am going in the right direction, my next question is, how far can the FSB go on these boards and how much heat will it produce on both the CPU itself and the NB heat sink?


----------



## Johan45

I didn't find any noticeable difference in temps running a higher FSB. As for a max well each board/CPU will have it's own . Mine for instance was 380 http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt Mind you it wasn't stable that high. I just did it to see if I could. I typically run between 250 and 280 myself.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't find any noticeable difference in temps running a higher FSB. As for a max well each board/CPU will have it's own . Mine for instance was 380 http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt Mind you it wasn't stable that high. I just did it to see if I could. I typically run between 250 and 280 myself.


Ok well I'm currently on 245 mhz on the FSB, and I have 1.55v on the CPU/NB, I clock it down and the rig fails to post even into bios, does that sound like far too much volts for such a low clock?


----------



## zila

Way, way, way too much voltage on that cpu/nb.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Way, way, way too much voltage on that cpu/nb.


^^ this

u shouldn't be going over 1.35 really

can u post some screenshots for us


----------



## zila

Overclocking is done slowly, gently. Taking care to find out what your chip and other hardware likes and dislikes. You want to find out what you can get with the lowest voltages possible. This is an art and can be very time consuming.









Brute force overclocking only damages expensive hardware.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Green algae is MasterKleer tubing I paid £10 for 3 metres and the other clear one I paid £1.63 for a metre....


Have you ever used dye or non distilled water. It just looks discolored. But I would drain the loop and remove the cpu block and check inside of it. If it's a supremacy I have the same one as you


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ok well I'm currently on 245 mhz on the FSB, and I have 1.55v on the CPU/NB, I clock it down and the rig fails to post even into bios, does that sound like far too much volts for such a low clock?


I'm with these guys on the CPU-NB voltage.... NEVER go above 1.45, but you should really be able to find the sweet spot for your NB on 1.3-1.35.

Vishera doesn't gain much at all from NB OC anyways..... I found the sweet spot on my bulldozer to be 2400MHz... anything past thing, and it was a nightmare to find stability....

Rule of thumb from what I've seen has been, with Thuban, crank NB as absolutely hard as you can, even if it takes 1.4v volts of CPU-NB, and sometimes it's worth coming down 50-150MHz on core, if you can gain 150+MHz on NB








..... But with the FX, you really are just better to crank the core, and never sacrifice core clock for increasing NB clock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Overclocking is done slowly, gently. Taking care to find out what your chip and other hardware likes and dislikes. You want to find out what you can get with the lowest voltages possible. This is an art and can be very time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brute force overclocking only damages expensive hardware.


But when I lower it my PC wont post? unless I lowered something else by accident? will check.


----------



## emsj86

I use primochill and they stay clear. Outside of red dyes for long periods of time


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I use primochill and they stay clear. Outside of red dyes for long periods of time


I have the advanced lrt primochill but it's in black so I'll never see it from the outside if it is....I guess that's one advantage of having clear you can see air and particles if they are flowing through


----------



## zila

Benji, it sounds like you are dealing with a multitude of issues. You said earlier that you are overheating. If that's the case, then I would drop everything down to stock settings and voltages and tackle that problem first before doing any o/c'ing.


----------



## Benjiw

Temps have dropped a little (not much but a little) by lowering the CPU/NB voltages to 1.4200v so I could go down more, I tried to see if my lower voltage would pass high IBT and it failed half way, but temps don't go over 70c. My VCORE has dropped down to 1.524 idle and 1.548v load, VDDA is at 2.508v, I bet my other voltages are too high now.

CPU - 4.92ghz
NB - 2.7ghz
HT - 3.192mhz
RAM - 1653 mhz CL 10

What voltages would be recommended? lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Temps have dropped a little (not much but a little) by lowering the CPU/NB voltages to 1.4200v so I could go down more, I tried to see if my lower voltage would pass high IBT and it failed half way, but temps don't go over 70c. My VCORE has dropped down to 1.524 idle and 1.548v load, VDDA is at 2.508v, I bet my other voltages are too high now.
> 
> CPU - 4.92ghz
> NB - 2.7ghz
> HT - 3.192mhz
> RAM - 1653 mhz CL 10
> 
> What voltages would be recommended? lol


I promise you, sticking with lower NB (around 2400-2500) and 1.25-30v CPU-NB will help reduce temps, increase stability, and give you more core overhead.
Also, running your HT above stock can cause performance hits.

On another note, I would see if you can crank your RAM up.... 1653 CL10 is a little on the slow side.... I am running 1800 CL9 on a thuban









You've gotten to a good spot with your core speed, but just be aware of the other factors that essentially hinder whatever performance it may have at that speed.... especially the HT and RAM


----------



## Benjiw

Progress report, 4920mhz at 1.536v load, it passed a high test, i've lowered everything to almost stock as recommended, temp spikes to 69c but sits comfy at just over 60c while performing runs.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmm..

Been messing with CPU-NB Voltage a while ago and not sure why my chip reacts differently than most of you guys.

I have pumped it with 1.35 up to 1.55. And can't see any temp rise by doing so. One thing is weird though. CPU-NB Voltage can no longer be monitored on AIDA 64 when I set it to 1.55








Another thing, it doesn't seem to help me stabilize a high CPU-NB Frequency past near 2700 MHz more than Vcore can do.

So I'll stick with what these guys are saying. If a low CPU-NB can give you more temp ceiling, stick with it. Core is more important.


----------



## 033Y5

still gotta try very high but dont think i am gonna get much higher without cleaning my loop out


----------



## zila

If that 70° you speak of is your core temp you are way too hot.

Can we see some shots of your settings in HWinfo64?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> still gotta try very high but dont think i am gonna get much higher without cleaning my loop out


Almost the same HEAT from High to Very High. Just LONGER stress.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> If that 70° you speak of is your core temp you are way too hot.
> 
> Can we see some shots of your settings in HWinfo64?


I would of say open an HWInfo Graph than basing it from the Max and Min Values. Spikes happen. A graph will give you more info of the temps.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Almost the same HEAT from High to Very High. Just LONGER stress.


still should try just to make sure its stable enough at 5.2ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> If that 70° you speak of is your core temp you are way too hot.
> 
> Can we see some shots of your settings in HWinfo64?


"according to AMD overdrive when they updated the thermal margin 72c is now max safe" The 62c was more or less carried from the thubans and never had been updated for BD/PD until they released AMD overdrives thermal limit


----------



## mus1mus

Im pushing mine to 80C hoping to kill it..


----------



## zila

I read that too. But IMHO I would much rather see these chips not run much over 60°c if for nothing else just to extend the life of the chip. I don't agree with that 72° statement, but like I said it's just my own personal preference.









I'd rather just keep them as cool as possible. I've just seen so much heat damage from running these things.


----------



## 033Y5

these are cheap as,s chips really so most of the time i think if it dies i can get a new one and have fun learning and clocking again














lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Temps have dropped a little (not much but a little) by lowering the CPU/NB voltages to 1.4200v so I could go down more, I tried to see if my lower voltage would pass high IBT and it failed half way, but temps don't go over 70c. My VCORE has dropped down to 1.524 idle and 1.548v load, VDDA is at 2.508v, I bet my other voltages are too high now.
> 
> CPU - 4.92ghz
> NB - 2.7ghz
> HT - 3.192mhz
> RAM - 1653 mhz CL 10
> 
> What voltages would be recommended? lol


With ram that slow, there is absolutely no need for 2700mhz NB, also the ram is a little slow for that HT but it likely nets you more folding points. And Dat latency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> If that 70° you speak of is your core temp you are way too hot.
> 
> Can we see some shots of your settings in HWinfo64?


In this specific situation with only running AVX high, yes you are correct getting too hot. Way too hot... just no.

Running full load with 90%+ memory and staying at that temp is quite alright. Unless you are Loading your computer 24/7 to the max you will never likely hit this on daily usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I read that too. But IMHO I would much rather see these chips not run much over 60°c if for nothing else just to extend the life of the chip. I don't agree with that 72° statement, but like I said it's just my own personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather just keep them as cool as possible. I've just seen so much heat damage from running these things.


Just because you don't agree with it doesn't invalidate the published information, considering its source.

they perform as expected up until 73*-74*


----------



## Benjiw

I'll overclock it when I get my CPU stable again, the 70c plus i'm seeing is a spike yes.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> With ram that slow, there is absolutely no need for 2700mhz NB, also the ram is a little slow for that HT but it likely nets you more folding points. And Dat latency.
> In this specific situation with only running AVX high, yes you are correct getting too hot. Way too hot... just no.
> 
> Running full load with 90%+ memory and staying at that temp is quite alright. Unless you are Loading your computer 24/7 to the max you will never likely hit this on daily usage.
> Just because you don't agree with it doesn't invalidate the published information, considering its source.
> 
> they perform as expected up until 73*-74*


This.. same goes with voltage.. as long as you keep the chip in thermal limits voltage doeant hurt them much.. now 5 years from now well maybe.. but 5 years from now we are looking at a lot of new chips.. heck even next year is going to be a decent year for amd


----------



## zila

Oh I understand, I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers or anything. Like I said I just like to keep 'em cool and to me 72 just seems a dangerous place to be. They have been known to be wrong ya know.


----------



## mus1mus

IBT pushes up to 80C spikes on mine. Cinebench back on Air pushed my chip to Thermal Shutdown at 88C.

Still Alive dude.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't find any noticeable difference in temps running a higher FSB. As for a max well each board/CPU will have it's own . Mine for instance was 380 http://valid.canardpc.com/w5wypt Mind you it wasn't stable that high. I just did it to see if I could. I typically run between 250 and 280 myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well I'm currently on 245 mhz on the FSB, and I have 1.55v on the CPU/NB, I clock it down and the rig fails to post even into bios, does that sound like far too much volts for such a low clock?
Click to expand...

i am stable @ 300fsb on my 1229pgn chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ok well I'm currently on 245 mhz on the FSB, and I have 1.55v on the CPU/NB, I clock it down and the rig fails to post even into bios, does that sound like far too much volts for such a low clock?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with these guys on the CPU-NB voltage.... NEVER go above 1.45, but you should really be able to find the sweet spot for your NB on 1.3-1.35.
> 
> Vishera doesn't gain much at all from NB OC anyways..... I found the sweet spot on my bulldozer to be 2400MHz... anything past thing, and it was a nightmare to find stability....
> 
> Rule of thumb from what I've seen has been, with Thuban, crank NB as absolutely hard as you can, even if it takes 1.4v volts of CPU-NB, and sometimes it's worth coming down 50-150MHz on core, if you can gain 150+MHz on NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... But with the FX, you really are just better to crank the core, and never sacrifice core clock for increasing NB clock.
Click to expand...

why not? have you ever done it ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Temps have dropped a little (not much but a little) by lowering the CPU/NB voltages to 1.4200v so I could go down more, I tried to see if my lower voltage would pass high IBT and it failed half way, but temps don't go over 70c. My VCORE has dropped down to 1.524 idle and 1.548v load, VDDA is at 2.508v, I bet my other voltages are too high now.
> 
> CPU - 4.92ghz
> NB - 2.7ghz
> HT - 3.192mhz
> RAM - 1653 mhz CL 10
> 
> What voltages would be recommended? lol


please stop asking what volts are needed, find out for your self it is your chip not ours !

with 1600 ram you dont need 2700 cpu/nb. with 1 gpu you dont need HT so high,

just from your cpu/nb volts i can tell you why your temps are so high you can not just up FSB and run. you need to balance your system. ONE thing at a time, ONE not 4 or 5

just because you are on a giga you should try vdda @ 2.695 ( stock is 2.5 iirc )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Temps have dropped a little (not much but a little) by lowering the CPU/NB voltages to 1.4200v so I could go down more, I tried to see if my lower voltage would pass high IBT and it failed half way, but temps don't go over 70c. My VCORE has dropped down to 1.524 idle and 1.548v load, VDDA is at 2.508v, I bet my other voltages are too high now.
> 
> CPU - 4.92ghz
> NB - 2.7ghz
> HT - 3.192mhz
> RAM - 1653 mhz CL 10
> 
> What voltages would be recommended? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ram that slow, there is absolutely no need for 2700mhz NB, also the ram is a little slow for that HT but it likely nets you more folding points. And Dat latency.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> If that 70° you speak of is your core temp you are way too hot.
> 
> Can we see some shots of your settings in HWinfo64?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this specific situation with only running AVX high, yes you are correct getting too hot. Way too hot... just no.
> 
> Running full load with 90%+ memory and staying at that temp is quite alright. Unless you are Loading your computer 24/7 to the max you will never likely hit this on daily usage.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I read that too. But IMHO I would much rather see these chips not run much over 60°c if for nothing else just to extend the life of the chip. I don't agree with that 72° statement, but like I said it's just my own personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather just keep them as cool as possible. I've just seen so much heat damage from running these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you don't agree with it doesn't invalidate the published information, considering its source.
> 
> they perform as expected up until 73*-74*
Click to expand...

thanks for #1 and correct on all three points


----------



## Benjiw

I'm on a sabre kitty not a gigga board? Temps are coming down nicely just trying to get very high stable now.


----------



## Mega Man

so you are ! i must of been looking at a / thinking of a different user sorry ! NVM then dont worry about VDDA


----------



## emsj86

Now don't rip my head off and no fanboy. I wanna know if intel i5 or i7 4970k is that much faster than fx 8350 (which I have). I ask bc same gpu same bf4 setting and my friends that have the intel cpu stated above get 120-144fps where I'll get 90-120. I they have mild oc where I have 4.8 fx8350 oc. I thought hfx 8359 where on par aside from single thread games as the intel (gaming. Wise) is Thea Intel CPUs that much better and give you that much better gains. Specially with i5 being priced similar


----------



## emsj86




----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Now don't rip my head off and no fanboy. I wanna know if intel i5 or i7 4970k is that much faster than fx 8350 (which I have). I ask bc same gpu same bf4 setting and my friends that have the intel cpu stated above get 120-144fps where I'll get 90-120. I they have mild oc where I have 4.8 fx8350 oc. I thought hfx 8359 where on par aside from single thread games as the intel (gaming. Wise) is Thea Intel CPUs that much better and give you that much better gains. Specially with i5 being priced similar


I have a friend with a 4770k and R9 290 crossfire and i get higher fps than him.

For multithreaded games they are pretty similar (slight advantage to the i7) sometimes its up to the individual user's rigs tbh.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Now don't rip my head off and no fanboy. I wanna know if intel i5 or i7 4970k is that much faster than fx 8350 (which I have). I ask bc same gpu same bf4 setting and my friends that have the intel cpu stated above get 120-144fps where I'll get 90-120. I they have mild oc where I have 4.8 fx8350 oc. I thought hfx 8359 where on par aside from single thread games as the intel (gaming. Wise) is Thea Intel CPUs that much better and give you that much better gains. Specially with i5 being priced similar


If you game at 1024x768 - Intel is the chip for you - above 1080, there isnt much difference in single gpu solutions.

I have a 4790k / 290x and an 8350/780 ti sitting on the same desk now, it's hard to actually see any difference whilst gaming at 1900x1200.


----------



## Chopper1591

Noooo.
What have I done.

Just bought an 290 tri-x yesterday. Going to replace my 7950 vapor-x.
The thing is, the ti-x is 30mm longer.

I forgot to do measurements.

We have a problem here.


Is it okay to re-use my water in the loop? It's about 2-3 weeks in now. Would be a waste If I have to buy new, with corrosion blocker(dead-water, I still have left).

What would you guys do?


----------



## 033Y5

so what is everyones highest stable clocks


----------



## Mega Man

As long as the containers are clean you will be fine


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> As long as the containers are clean you will be fine


Thought the same.

Pff, it really sucks anyway.
Should I just buy a bay reservoir to solve the clearance problem?
Are there still problems with those? I saw leaking problems on the net some time ago.

These are my options:
bay-reservoirs


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thought the same.
> 
> Pff, it really sucks anyway.
> Should I just buy a bay reservoir to solve the clearance problem?
> Are there still problems with those? I saw leaking problems on the net some time ago.
> 
> These are my options:
> bay-reservoirs


i have this and its great, pump is near silent


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i have this and its great, pump is near silent


Yeah that's nice for sure.
But I don't want to spend that much.

How is the vibration on your d5 with a bay res/top combo?
I decoupled mine while redoing my loop but it is nowhere near silent. It's like a very low frequency hum.

Maybe I could also sell my current EK D5 top and go for the combo.

My two options are:
Buy this and use current pump setup, which solves the clearance problem with the gpu(but remains somewhat noisy)

Or go with this top combo(buying a dual pump top would be a waste with only one d5 I guess). And buy the stock d5 rim. I bought the pump with top from someone, so I don't have the stock rim.

So that's 40 against 68 euro's, ex. shipping cost.

* edit.
Out of madness I just placed the order.








I really need to learn to pay attention before buying stuff more.
Ahh wel. The card was cheap.
*Total costs of stupidity: 81,99 euro.*


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Now don't rip my head off and no fanboy. I wanna know if intel i5 or i7 4970k is that much faster than fx 8350 (which I have). I ask bc same gpu same bf4 setting and my friends that have the intel cpu stated above get 120-144fps where I'll get 90-120. I they have mild oc where I have 4.8 fx8350 oc. I thought hfx 8359 where on par aside from single thread games as the intel (gaming. Wise) is Thea Intel CPUs that much better and give you that much better gains. Specially with i5 being priced similar


I don't play BF4 but I do know that a 47xxK always tends to outperform an FX in every 3D benchmark I run. It will really come down to the title and how CPU dependent it is. As for FPS you're not going to be able to tell the difference between 70 FPS and 80 FPS. Here's a direct side by side comparison of the 4770k @ 5.0 VS My 8320 @ 6.2 the FX loses by nearly 30% http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3260229/fs/3186993


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't play BF4 but I do know that a 47xxK always tends to outperform an FX in every 3D benchmark I run. It will really come down to the title and how CPU dependent it is. As for FPS you're not going to be able to tell the difference between 70 FPS and 80 FPS. Here's a direct side by side comparison of the 4770k @ 5.0 VS My 8320 @ 6.2 the FX loses by nearly 30% http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3260229/fs/3186993


6.3 turbo yikes nice


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't play BF4 but I do know that a 47xxK always tends to outperform an FX in every 3D benchmark I run. It will really come down to the title and how CPU dependent it is. As for FPS you're not going to be able to tell the difference between 70 FPS and 80 FPS. Here's a direct side by side comparison of the 4770k @ 5.0 VS My 8320 @ 6.2 the FX loses by nearly 30% http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3260229/fs/3186993


Rofl.

What was your vcore with that 6.2 run?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't play BF4 but I do know that a 47xxK always tends to outperform an FX in every 3D benchmark I run. It will really come down to the title and how CPU dependent it is. As for FPS you're not going to be able to tell the difference between 70 FPS and 80 FPS. Here's a direct side by side comparison of the 4770k @ 5.0 VS My 8320 @ 6.2 the FX loses by nearly 30% http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3260229/fs/3186993
> 
> 
> 
> 6.3 turbo yikes nice
Click to expand...

I was running it very, very cold, booted in at 5.0 and used AISuite to go up the rest of the way. That's why it reports like that in 3DMark


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was running it very, very cold, booted in at 5.0 and used AISuite to go up the rest of the way. That's why it reports like that in 3DMark


kinds disheartening that the amd didn't get closer with those clocks...I would guess the performance improvement we see from 4 to 5 doesn't scale as well at higher rates.... or do you think at that point something else was the slow point?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> kinds disheartening that the amd didn't get closer with those clocks...I would guess the performance improvement we see from 4 to 5 doesn't scale as well at higher rates.... or do you think at that point something else was the slow point?


The difference is really only in the physics score.. which is known that 3dmark favors Intel in that regards, which it has been shown that there is a big difference in real world over 3dmark mark anyway


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The difference is really only in the physics score.. which is known that 3dmark favors Intel in that regards, which it has been shown that there is a big difference in real world over 3dmark mark anyway


I don't think it favors intel that much.....
I score on my thuban what most 4690k's at 4.5GHz are scoring.....
It seems to like actual cores better than just threads, but seems to still make good use of them either way....... I dunno.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The difference is really only in the physics score.. which is known that 3dmark favors Intel in that regards, which it has been shown that there is a big difference in real world over 3dmark mark anyway
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it favors intel that much.....
> I score on my thuban what most 4690k's at 4.5GHz are scoring.....
> It seems to like actual cores better than just threads, but seems to still make good use of them either way....... I dunno.....
Click to expand...

Physics test uses Logical Cores and Combined uses Physical Cores, for the FX-8xxx series it uses 8 cores in Physics and 4 in Combined.

That simple really


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Physics test uses Logical Cores and Combined uses Physical Cores, for the FX-8xxx series it uses 8 cores in Physics and 4 in Combined.
> 
> That simple really


^this is the information that I was lacking however that fully explains the bigger differences in scores which goes to favor intel and craetes what appears to be a 30% gap when that is not the same in real world applications


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The difference is really only in the physics score.. which is known that 3dmark favors Intel in that regards, which it has been shown that there is a big difference in real world over 3dmark mark anyway
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it favors intel that much.....
> I score on my thuban what most 4690k's at 4.5GHz are scoring.....
> It seems to like actual cores better than just threads, but seems to still make good use of them either way....... I dunno.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physics test uses Logical Cores and Combined uses Physical Cores, for the FX-8xxx series it uses 8 cores in Physics and 4 in Combined.
> 
> That simple really
Click to expand...

Yes but wouldn't that also apply to the i7, it only has 4 physical cores. ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The difference is really only in the physics score.. which is known that 3dmark favors Intel in that regards, which it has been shown that there is a big difference in real world over 3dmark mark anyway
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it favors intel that much.....
> I score on my thuban what most 4690k's at 4.5GHz are scoring.....
> It seems to like actual cores better than just threads, but seems to still make good use of them either way....... I dunno.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Physics test uses Logical Cores and Combined uses Physical Cores, for the FX-8xxx series it uses 8 cores in Physics and 4 in Combined.
> 
> That simple really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but wouldn't that also apply to the i7, it only has 4 physical cores. ?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but the cores are stronger, same reason the i5's have a higher combined score than most FX chips

Case and point here: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2012410/fs/1805629

My Graphics and Physics scores are higher but the combined is lower.


----------



## Johan45

Right but my point in the first place was that if a game demands more CPU power the i7 is going to shine over an FX. It doesn't matter how you slice it. You can blame poor coding, or Intels one sided compiler it really is irrelevant. I'm an AMD fanboy but I still can't ignore the obvious.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right but my point in the first place was that if a game demands more CPU power the i7 is going to shine over an FX. It doesn't matter how you slice it. You can blame poor coding, or Intels one sided compiler it really is irrelevant. I'm an AMD fanboy but I still can't ignore the obvious.


Yeah it would/does, Just depends on the game, settings, resolution etc etc etc.

I didn't think i was debating that point


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Now don't rip my head off and no fanboy. I wanna know if intel i5 or i7 4970k is that much faster than fx 8350 (which I have). I ask bc same gpu same bf4 setting and my friends that have the intel cpu stated above get 120-144fps where I'll get 90-120. I they have mild oc where I have 4.8 fx8350 oc. I thought hfx 8359 where on par aside from single thread games as the intel (gaming. Wise) is Thea Intel CPUs that much better and give you that much better gains. Specially with i5 being priced similar
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play BF4 but I do know that a 47xxK always tends to outperform an FX in every 3D benchmark I run. It will really come down to the title and how CPU dependent it is. As for FPS you're not going to be able to tell the difference between 70 FPS and 80 FPS. Here's a direct side by side comparison of the 4770k @ 5.0 VS My 8320 @ 6.2 the FX loses by nearly 30% http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3260229/fs/3186993
Click to expand...

I think you may have been running out of power with the FX run there Johan ( or are experiencing instability of some sort) - your combined score is way low compared to mine http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4624274


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right but my point in the first place was that if a game demands more CPU power the i7 is going to shine over an FX. It doesn't matter how you slice it. You can blame poor coding, or Intels one sided compiler it really is irrelevant. I'm an AMD fanboy but I still can't ignore the obvious.


I was only pointing out the fact that it doesn't really reflect real world with a few exceptions,... besides when you have a amd cpu and amd gpu mantle (at least from what I can tell) makes up for the difference..

What would be interesting is if 3dmark added mantel support to see what happens, Mantle is now becoming pretty relevant with the games that are releasing thats why I mention it.. however if you want to show the point of Intel > AMD CPU side well you would be correct and then you go into cost/performance from there for similar specs..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right but my point in the first place was that if a game demands more CPU power the i7 is going to shine over an FX. It doesn't matter how you slice it. You can blame poor coding, or Intels one sided compiler it really is irrelevant. I'm an AMD fanboy but I still can't ignore the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I was only pointing out the fact that it doesn't really reflect real world with a few exceptions,... besides when you have a amd cpu and amd gpu mantle (at least from what I can tell) makes up for the difference..
> 
> What would be interesting is if 3dmark added mantel support to see what happens, Mantle is now becoming pretty relevant with the games that are releasing thats why I mention it.. however if you want to show the point of Intel > AMD CPU side well you would be correct and then you go into cost/performance from there for similar specs..
Click to expand...

Your wishes have been heard!

http://t.co/WMPRW3cA5L

Futuremark is working with on bringing Mantle + DX12 into their next benchmark


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Right but my point in the first place was that if a game demands more CPU power the i7 is going to shine over an FX. It doesn't matter how you slice it. You can blame poor coding, or Intels one sided compiler it really is irrelevant. I'm an AMD fanboy but I still can't ignore the obvious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> Yeah it would/does, Just depends on the game, settings, resolution etc etc etc.
> 
> I didn't think i was debating that point












I really look it this way:
Intel IS faster but amd has a better price/performance ratio.

But, sadly, this round seems to be the last for a while for amd.
The upcoming series of APU chips ain't gonna cut it by far for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Your wishes have been heard!
> 
> http://t.co/WMPRW3cA5L
> 
> Futuremark is working with on bringing Mantle + DX12 into their next benchmark


Woohoo.
I like it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Your wishes have been heard!
> 
> http://t.co/WMPRW3cA5L
> 
> Futuremark is working with on bringing Mantle + DX12 into their next benchmark


HAZAA!!!!


----------



## Johan45

I wasn't really trying to start anything. That wasn't my point. Even in real world the Intel is going to get more FPS, typically. I'm not even going to touch the cost vs. performance thing.
@ cssorkinman, there's something going on, I went and checked a couple of other subs and as my physics scores went up with the increase in speed the combined score went down. I do think the drivers aren't quite set for the new GFX cards . Might be part of it but....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So in this example:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3191936/fs/3214276

We can see that my thuban @ 4GHz REALLY IS competing directly with the 4690k at 4GHz????
Beating it in physics by a long shot, and competing head to head in combined performance......

I mean, I'll take that comparison anyday, but seems unreal to me... I can't see this favoring intel at all, I'm more shocked by AMD than anything... I know I have 6 cores, but it's a much OLDER and much SLOWER architecture...

Thoughts?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So in this example:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3191936/fs/3214276
> 
> We can see that my thuban @ 4GHz REALLY IS competing directly with the 4690k at 4GHz????
> Beating it in physics by a long shot, and competing head to head in combined performance......
> 
> I mean, I'll take that comparison anyday, but seems unreal to me... I can't see this favoring intel at all, I'm more shocked by AMD than anything... I know I have 6 cores, but it's a much OLDER and much SLOWER architecture...
> 
> Thoughts?


It goes back to how things are being measured , which provides for a lot of consternation. It's also worth noting that the Intel was most likely not running all 4 cores at 4 ghz .

I would say this however - in my opinion, 8 core vish > 6 core thuban > any 4 core 4 thread chip and I've ran a good number of them.

Just getting started with the 4790K - will validate at 4.8 ghz on stock voltage, but will hit it's thermal limit on a stock cooler at stock speeds running the XTU benchmark . I need better cooling to see what it can do.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It goes back to how things are being measured , which provides for a lot of consternation. It's also worth noting that the Intel was most likely not running all 4 cores at 4 ghz .
> 
> I would say this however - in my opinion, 8 core vish > 6 core thuban > any 4 core 4 thread chip and I've ran a good number of them.
> 
> Just getting started with the 4790K - will validate at 4.8 ghz on stock voltage, but will hit it's thermal limit on a stock cooler at stock speeds running the XTU benchmark . I need better cooling to see what it can do.


Actually, I believe the 4690 was running 4GHz on all cores....

This is even more interesting:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3176256/fs/3251225
Here is my chip (mine personally) at 4.25GHz, and a 4690k running at 4.6GHz SAME video cards (My last run I did on my 280x before selling it to get my 290), mine is clocked a little higher....

What is going on with the coding of Firestrike that thuban loves it so much? Cause I need ALL new games to be written this way







lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Actually, I believe the 4690 was running 4GHz on all cores....
> 
> This is even more interesting:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3176256/fs/3251225
> Here is my chip (mine personally) at 4.25GHz, and a 4690k running at 4.6GHz SAME video cards (My last run I did on my 280x before selling it to get my 290), mine is clocked a little higher....
> 
> What is going on with the coding of Firestrike that thuban loves it so much? Cause I need ALL new games to be written this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


To give n example

your point is a bit moot, reason being is that the 83xx chips are not getting fully utilized as they should, different uArch, It would be like a 1100t was read how the 83xx chips are being read, for the combined score you would see that the x6 chip would be running at x3 in the combined for physics, which drastically reduces the actual performance.

Now cause the thubans and intel chips are not modularized you don't see that result however with the bd/pd/sr/ and soon ex chips you see this due to the modules, 3dmark for the combined scrore is reading the each module as 1 core, instead of 2 so you end up with only a partial of the instructions getting processed at a time.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> To give n example
> 
> your point is a bit moot, reason being is that the 83xx chips are not getting fully utilized as they should, different uArch, It would be like a 1100t was read how the 83xx chips are being read, for the combined score you would see that the x6 chip would be running at x3 in the combined for physics, which drastically reduces the actual performance.
> 
> Now cause the thubans and intel chips are not modularized you don't see that result however with the bd/pd/sr/ and soon ex chips you see this due to the modules, 3dmark for the combined scrore is reading the each module as 1 core, instead of 2 so you end up with only a partial of the instructions getting processed at a time.


I understand all the jazz with vishera having modules, and thuban has 6 actual cores..... my point is, I am surprised to see how the thuban is fairing against the i5. At 350MHz less, it directly competes with it. Seems pretty impressive.
Looks like when they coded Firestrike to intentionally make AMD look bad, they forgot some people were still using phenom 2's????









PLEASE, find the humor in sarcasm in all that.....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I understand all the jazz with vishera having modules, and thuban has 6 actual cores..... my point is, I am surprised to see how the thuban is fairing against the i5. At 350MHz less, it directly competes with it. Seems pretty impressive.
> Looks like when they coded Firestrike to intentionally make AMD look bad, they forgot some people were still using phenom 2's????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE, find the humor in sarcasm in all that.....


I do and that you explained a little better it makes sense of what your post was, at first it sounded like you where bashing amd kinda thing,, thats why I wanted to clarify


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I do and that you explained a little better it makes sense of what your post was, at first it sounded like you where bashing amd kinda thing,, thats why I wanted to clarify


Oh, okay, I was wondering why you called my post "moot" lol
It's the same ol' same ol' confusion of context. We don't always type things like we mean them......









Not AMD bashing at all.... to be honest, I think that AMD dropped 6 and 8 core CPU's ahead of their time.....
My thuban is more competitive now than it was when it was new, MINUS the instruction set.
All I have to do is look at my performance in Skyrim, and then look at my performance in Crysis 3 or BF4......
My performance is similar believe it or not, because Skyrim only uses 2 cores!!!! So at the time, when overclocked 2500K's were destroying the phenom 2's and FX in gaming performnace, it's because the single thread performance across two cores was so much faster with intel. Now that I've got games will show all 6 of my cores some love, I can hang right in there with i5's......

You want to see something else VERY interesting???
AWESOME READ:
http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?481566-DirectX11-1-amp-Mantle-In-Battlefield-4&p=4560051#post4560051

If we could get







available on a wide scale, we would NOT be nit picking AMD about their CPU's game performance anymore.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Oh, okay, I was wondering why you called my post "moot" lol
> It's the same ol' same ol' confusion of context. We don't always type things like we mean them......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not AMD bashing at all.... to be honest, I think that AMD dropped 6 and 8 core CPU's ahead of their time.....
> My thuban is more competitive now than it was when it was new, MINUS the instruction set.
> All I have to do is look at my performance in Skyrim, and then look at my performance in Crysis 3 or BF4......
> My performance is similar believe it or not, because Skyrim only uses 2 cores!!!! So at the time, when overclocked 2500K's were destroying the phenom 2's and FX in gaming performnace, it's because the single thread performance across two cores was so much faster with intel. Now that I've got games will show all 6 of my cores some love, I can hang right in there with i5's......
> 
> You want to see something else VERY interesting???
> AWESOME READ:
> http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?481566-DirectX11-1-amp-Mantle-In-Battlefield-4&p=4560051#post4560051
> 
> If we could get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> available on a wide scale, we would NOT be nit picking AMD about their CPU's game performance anymore.


that is pretty much what I was getting at with 3dmark needing to have mantle which seems to have already been put in motion

to also add, that has been an issue with AMD for sometime now is that the coding hasn't been there.. thats why they came out with mantle and working on HSA to load the CPU in an optimized fashion.. its one thing that Intel fanboys always miss

granted yes intel has the best chip on the market, but how well does it get utilized.. my 8350 is over 2 years old now.. and still keeps up


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is pretty much what I was getting at with 3dmark needing to have mantle which seems to have already been put in motion
> 
> to also add, that has been an issue with AMD for sometime now is that the coding hasn't been there.. thats why they came out with mantle and working on HSA to load the CPU in an optimized fashion.. its one thing that Intel fanboys always miss
> 
> granted yes intel has the best chip on the market, but how well does it get utilized.. my 8350 is over 2 years old now.. and still keeps up


Exactly!!

Hey, question for you.... how happy are you with that Capstone PSU??? I am thinking about getting that exact model... I blew mine up overclocking my 290, lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Not AMD bashing at all.... to be honest, I think that AMD dropped 6 and 8 core CPU's ahead of their time.....


If AMD had actually made them true six and eight core CPUs they wouldn't have had so many issues along the way starting with Windows itself. It's not like they couldn't have done it and why they would even think it would work out well is beyond me. I can understand the longer pipes to try and increase speed but sharing resources at the beginning of the road certainly hobbled the whole design. It's not the sofware's fault that it can't read an odd ball CPU like that. Maybe it was an oversight on AMD's part. If Futuremark was so inclined they could have patched that I suppose but why? Is it really worth their time? The money is always with / in and behind Intel. All manufacturers are the same, take your motherboard for instance, especially high end ones. Intel boards get a lot more attention and support because the maker will sell a lot more of them.
All I can say in the end is hopefully AMD can pull something out of their golden goose this time around. If not then their Enthusiast class CPU will be pretty much done IMO. They're already losing people to Intel because of the mess they made of Piledriver/Bulldozer and they need to be better than the next generation of INTEL. It's not easy convincing people to come back when you're only as good as the competitions last model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Hey, question for you.... how happy are you with that Capstone PSU??? I am thinking about getting that exact model... I blew mine up overclocking my 290, lol


I have a Capstone 1K and it took my 9370 and 2 GFX cards well beyond normal speeds. I like it , the connector could be better but it works fine. Also made by Superflower.


----------



## Benjiw

An update if you will, still trying to find that sweet spot for my 4.9GHz, currently at 1.536v under load and 1.512v idle max temp is 60c or so but it does randomly spike to 68c for a millisecond or so on very high IBT AVX lol. Still learning a lot yet so will keep on trying!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If AMD had actually made them true six and eight core CPUs they wouldn't have had so many issues along the way starting with Windows itself. It's not like they couldn't have done it and why they would even think it would work out well is beyond me. I can understand the longer pipes to try and increase speed but sharing resources at the beginning of the road certainly hobbled the whole design. It's not the sofware's fault that it can't read an odd ball CPU like that. Maybe it was an oversight on AMD's part. If Futuremark was so inclined they could have patched that I suppose but why? Is it really worth their time? The money is always with / in and behind Intel. All manufacturers are the same, take your motherboard for instance, especially high end ones. Intel boards get a lot more attention and support because the maker will sell a lot more of them.
> All I can say in the end is hopefully AMD can pull something out of their golden goose this time around. If not then their Enthusiast class CPU will be pretty much done IMO. They're already losing people to Intel because of the mess they made of Piledriver/Bulldozer and they need to be better than the next generation of INTEL. It's not easy convincing people to come back when you're only as good as the competitions last model.


I agree with most of that, except for the age old point, that AMD CPU's aren't priced in the enthusiast realm anyways.... At $150, the 8350 is awesome. It's the fact that they don't offer a $300 chip that competes is the problem, I guess


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If AMD had actually made them true six and eight core CPUs they wouldn't have had so many issues along the way starting with Windows itself. It's not like they couldn't have done it and why they would even think it would work out well is beyond me. I can understand the longer pipes to try and increase speed but sharing resources at the beginning of the road certainly hobbled the whole design. It's not the sofware's fault that it can't read an odd ball CPU like that. Maybe it was an oversight on AMD's part. If Futuremark was so inclined they could have patched that I suppose but why? Is it really worth their time? The money is always with / in and behind Intel. All manufacturers are the same, take your motherboard for instance, especially high end ones. Intel boards get a lot more attention and support because the maker will sell a lot more of them.
> All I can say in the end is hopefully AMD can pull something out of their golden goose this time around. If not then their Enthusiast class CPU will be pretty much done IMO. They're already losing people to Intel because of the mess they made of Piledriver/Bulldozer and they need to be better than the next generation of INTEL. It's not easy convincing people to come back when you're only as good as the competitions last model.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with most of that, except for the age old point, that AMD CPU's aren't priced in the enthusiast realm anyways.... At $150, the 8350 is awesome. It's the fact that they don't offer a $300 chip that competes is the problem, I guess
Click to expand...

Ya but, I paid almost $250 for my 8350 2 years ago and they tried the $500 9590 don't forget. They tried but no one wanted to pay double for a prettied up version of the 8350.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya but, I paid almost $250 for my 8350 2 years ago and they tried the $500 9590 don't forget. They tried but no one wanted to pay double for a prettied up version of the 8350.


Wow, I had no idea they tried to sell the 9590 for that much!!!!
That's laughable....


----------



## Johan45

Initially , here any way I think it was closer to $700 and the 9370 was $350. Ya it was laughable. Most perceived it as just a money grab.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Exactly!!
> 
> Hey, question for you.... how happy are you with that Capstone PSU??? I am thinking about getting that exact model... I blew mine up overclocking my 290, lol


TBH I love it 750w can handle 1.68v on CPU and 2x 280x many fans pump and more.. so its of pretty good quality
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If AMD had actually made them true six and eight core CPUs they wouldn't have had so many issues along the way starting with Windows itself. It's not like they couldn't have done it and why they would even think it would work out well is beyond me. I can understand the longer pipes to try and increase speed but sharing resources at the beginning of the road certainly hobbled the whole design. It's not the sofware's fault that it can't read an odd ball CPU like that. Maybe it was an oversight on AMD's part. If Futuremark was so inclined they could have patched that I suppose but why? Is it really worth their time? The money is always with / in and behind Intel. All manufacturers are the same, take your motherboard for instance, especially high end ones. Intel boards get a lot more attention and support because the maker will sell a lot more of them.
> All I can say in the end is hopefully AMD can pull something out of their golden goose this time around. If not then their Enthusiast class CPU will be pretty much done IMO. They're already losing people to Intel because of the mess they made of Piledriver/Bulldozer and they need to be better than the next generation of INTEL. It's not easy convincing people to come back when you're only as good as the competitions last model.
> I have a Capstone 1K and it took my 9370 and 2 GFX cards well beyond normal speeds. I like it , the connector could be better but it works fine. Also made by Superflower.


I agree with your points as you have to make a product for the current market and then have it grow the market as well, however in the same thing as well is that a portion of the coding could have been changed for example Skyrim as it is the easiest one to point out still using dated coding... even for intel...


----------



## Johan45

That's so true , it's such a popular game but I think it's best played on console. TBH


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's so true , it's such a popular game but I think it's best played on console. TBH


The hardest part in comparing these days is that there is no exact way to compare anything on the same level, there are so many dependencies that make both sides shine depending the light it shed in


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's so true , it's such a popular game but I think it's best played on console. TBH
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part in comparing these days is that there is no exact way to compare anything on the same level, there are so many dependencies that make both sides shine depending the light it shed in
Click to expand...

That's why daily use is what I consider the best measure. In that realm the FX -8350 has beaten all challengers , currently being pitted against the 4790K and it's too early to tell. Both of them are sitting on my desk, 290x in one 780 ti in the other







.


----------



## OldBarzo

Screenshot47.png 344k .png file
HI

Just re-installed my Corsair H100i t his time in exhaust mode and fitted a 120mm Fan blowing on the VRM?CPU socket at the back of the
Motherboard.
First run of P95 small FFTs attached. Are these temps OK? for 4.5Ghz.

Oldbarzo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Screenshot47.png 344k .png file
> HI
> 
> Just re-installed my Corsair H100i t his time in exhaust mode and fitted a 120mm Fan blowing on the VRM?CPU socket at the back of the
> Motherboard.
> First run of P95 small FFTs attached. Are these temps OK? for 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Oldbarzo


Your temps are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY HIGH for a H100i you most likely have a bad mount on the chip or poor application of thermal past

60c package is terrible for only 4.5 and max 1.34v that is WORSE than what I got on a STOCK COOLER

Also you can inbed images so we don't have to download to look at them


----------



## Johan45

That looks pretty warm to me for 1.344v, do you have all the fans/pump at max? Try blend instead or IBTAVX from page 1 of this thread. Small FFTs get things a lot hotter than needed.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Screenshot47.png 344k .png file
> HI
> 
> Just re-installed my Corsair H100i t his time in exhaust mode and fitted a 120mm Fan blowing on the VRM?CPU socket at the back of the
> Motherboard.
> First run of P95 small FFTs attached. Are these temps OK? for 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Oldbarzo


Yep i agree with the guys earlier.

did you mount the fans in push or pull? I guess Fears is right about the bad mounting, AIO Corsair coolers are a bit of a hassle to mount properly.

When you did a remount, did you clean the CPU and heat sink with alcohol before apply new TIM? You also need to tighten the screws firmly in order for the cooler to make good contact with the CPU.

In the beginning i had some trouble too with the cooler but after a few times its becoming easy to mount it properly. You only need to apply a small pea sized dot of TIM in the middle and let the heat sink do the spreading if you are using thin easily spreading TIM.

What TIM are you using btw?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Physics test uses Logical Cores and Combined uses Physical Cores, for the FX-8xxx series it uses 8 cores in Physics and 4 in Combined.
> 
> That simple really
> 
> 
> 
> ^this is the information that I was lacking however that fully explains the bigger differences in scores which goes to favor intel and craetes what appears to be a 30% gap when that is not the same in real world applications
Click to expand...

the demo in the free version uses only two cores also ..


----------



## OldBarzo

/43190#post_23173544"]
Your temps are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY HIGH for a H100i you most likely have a bad mount on the chip or poor application of thermal past

60c package is terrible for only 4.5 and max 1.34v that is WORSE than what I got on a STOCK COOLER

Also you can inbed images so we don't have to download to look at them[/quote]

Thanks for the reply.
Cleaned the block and re-applied TM (MX-4).

New run.

OLdbarzo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Your temps are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY HIGH for a H100i you most likely have a bad mount on the chip or poor application of thermal past
> 
> 60c package is terrible for only 4.5 and max 1.34v that is WORSE than what I got on a STOCK COOLER
> 
> Also you can inbed images so we don't have to download to look at them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Cleaned the block and re-applied TM (MX-4).
> 
> New run.
> 
> OLdbarzo
Click to expand...

Much Much better!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> 
> /43190#post_23173544"]
> Your temps are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY HIGH for a H100i you most likely have a bad mount on the chip or poor application of thermal past
> 
> 60c package is terrible for only 4.5 and max 1.34v that is WORSE than what I got on a STOCK COOLER
> 
> Also you can inbed images so we don't have to download to look at them


Thanks for the reply.
Cleaned the block and re-applied TM (MX-4).

New run.

OLdbarzo[/quote]

Much better indeed but still IMO the temps are too high for that voltage. How is your case airflow?


----------



## OldBarzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep i agree with the guys earlier.
> 
> did you mount the fans in push or pull? I guess Fears is right about the bad mounting, AIO Corsair coolers are a bit of a hassle to mount properly.
> 
> When you did a remount, did you clean the CPU and heat sink with alcohol before apply new TIM? You also need to tighten the screws firmly in order for the cooler to make good contact with the CPU.
> 
> In the beginning i had some trouble too with the cooler but after a few times its becoming easy to mount it properly. You only need to apply a small pea sized dot of TIM in the middle and let the heat sink do the spreading if you are using thin easily spreading TIM.
> 
> What TIM are you using btw?


Hi
Thanks for your reply, I am using Arctic MX-4 and used the Arctic Cleaning kit before I re-applied the TIM.
MY fans are in pull configuration as my case does not allow mounting underneath the the Rad (Top of Motherboard
too close to the Rad)
I have 2x120mm intake fans in front of case,2 x 140mm intake on side, 1 x 120mm Fan blowing on the back of MB VRM/CPU
and 1 x 120mm rear Exhaust.
I also have a Corsair H60i on my 6300 rig so I was aware of the need to have the block making proper contact.
If you look at my second post regarding this you will see that the temps are far better. I t would appear that the
TIM was not doing its job (Stock that came with the H100i).

Oldbarzo


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> Thanks for your reply, I am using Arctic MX-4 and used the Arctic Cleaning kit before I re-applied the TIM.
> MY fans are in pull configuration as my case does not allow mounting underneath the the Rad (Top of Motherboard
> too close to the Rad)
> I have 2x120mm intake fans in front of case,2 x 140mm intake on side, 1 x 120mm Fan blowing on the back of MB VRM/CPU
> and 1 x 120mm rear Exhaust.
> I also have a Corsair H60i on my 6300 rig so I was aware of the need to have the block making proper contact.
> If you look at my second post regarding this you will see that the temps are far better. I t would appear that the
> TIM was not doing its job (Stock that came with the H100i).
> 
> Oldbarzo


I use the same TIM and i am very happy with it because it is non conductive and non curing, that means that IF you spill small amount on the motherboard you don't have to worry about shorts and you don't need to let the TIM cure for couple of hours in order for the TIM to work properly.

If you want better temps i would highly recommend to turn the fans around in order to have them sucking cold air in the case and pushing the fresh air though the rad because its an very dense radiator and pull simply will not do on this kind of rad.

I have mine in push config so that the hot air can be exhausted out of my case and have the rear exhaust fan turned around so it can pull fresh air inside my case so the air that is pushed though the rad is nice and cool and it saves me a couple of degrees. I also have the exhaust and front 200mm fan connected to my fan controller so at idle i have them set to half the speed and the Corsair fans in quiet mode and in that order my system is inaudible and when i game i set the fans to balanced or performance mode and the other fans on my fan controller set to max because i use head phone when i game so i can't hear them over the game audio.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So in this example:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3191936/fs/3214276
> 
> We can see that my thuban @ 4GHz REALLY IS competing directly with the 4690k at 4GHz????
> Beating it in physics by a long shot, and competing head to head in combined performance......
> 
> I mean, I'll take that comparison anyday, but seems unreal to me... I can't see this favoring intel at all, I'm more shocked by AMD than anything... I know I have 6 cores, but it's a much OLDER and much SLOWER architecture...
> 
> Thoughts?


imo that 4690 doesnt know what they are doing, here is a bone stock run of my 4790k

when i say stock, stock everything inc cooler

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2906907

you will notice the 11k phys


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya but, I paid almost $250 for my 8350 2 years ago and they tried the $500 9590 don't forget. They tried but no one wanted to pay double for a prettied up version of the 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I had no idea they tried to sell the 9590 for that much!!!!
> That's laughable....
Click to expand...

$1000 actually, but at the time it was an OEM chip, AMD had zero intention of selling to the public. Newegg and others disagreed.

When it did come to the public officially it quickly dropped to the price we have today. A little higher actually, but it came with an H80 so fair's fair.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya but, I paid almost $250 for my 8350 2 years ago and they tried the $500 9590 don't forget. They tried but no one wanted to pay double for a prettied up version of the 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I had no idea they tried to sell the 9590 for that much!!!!
> That's laughable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $1000 actually, but at the time it was an OEM chip, AMD had zero intention of selling to the public. Newegg and others disagreed.
> 
> When it did come to the public officially it quickly dropped to the price we have today. A little higher actually, but it came with an H80 so fair's fair.
Click to expand...

This is a better deal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&ignorebbr=1
Hard to beat the value that a $120 FX-8320 can give


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya but, I paid almost $250 for my 8350 2 years ago and they tried the $500 9590 don't forget. They tried but no one wanted to pay double for a prettied up version of the 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I had no idea they tried to sell the 9590 for that much!!!!
> That's laughable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $1000 actually, but at the time it was an OEM chip, AMD had zero intention of selling to the public. Newegg and others disagreed.
> 
> When it did come to the public officially it quickly dropped to the price we have today. A little higher actually, but it came with an H80 so fair's fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a better deal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&ignorebbr=1
> Hard to beat the value that a $120 FX-8320 can give
Click to expand...

$130 for a FX-8350

Guess we are gonna be seeing alot of things huh?


----------



## warpuck

Don't forget that it came in that nice little red can with the hole in side, lol.







I wonder how much the can is worth ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> $130 for a FX-8350
> 
> Guess we are gonna be seeing alot of things huh?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya but, I paid almost $250 for my 8350 2 years ago and they tried the $500 9590 don't forget. They tried but no one wanted to pay double for a prettied up version of the 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I had no idea they tried to sell the 9590 for that much!!!!
> That's laughable....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $1000 actually, but at the time it was an OEM chip, AMD had zero intention of selling to the public. Newegg and others disagreed.
> 
> When it did come to the public officially it quickly dropped to the price we have today. A little higher actually, but it came with an H80 so fair's fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a better deal http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&ignorebbr=1
> Hard to beat the value that a $120 FX-8320 can give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $130 for a FX-8350
> 
> Guess we are gonna be seeing alot of things huh?
Click to expand...

$169 for the 8370


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I agree with most of that, except for the age old point, that AMD CPU's aren't priced in the enthusiast realm anyways.... At $150, the 8350 is awesome. It's the fact that they don't offer a $300 chip that competes is the problem, I guess


I love my amd 8350 but when I see microcenter which is near me selling a i7 47** k for. 248 and if you add a motherboard you get the 50 dollars off the price is only a difference of less than a hundred for an added. 10-30 fps for bf4 which is mainly what I do


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Okay so today i decided to run ibt on very high again just to see where i stood since ambients dropped a bit... and suprise now im suddenly unstable with lower temps and same settings/ voltages....guess i get to play around with things again


why would i have to bump vcore twice in six months when temperatures are lower and nothing has changed? Gonna post some bios screenies too


Spoiler: Bios Settings















Could this be overshoot making it fail... i thought i had llc set to high before... hrmm just noticed its over shooting to .488 from the .475 i have set.... a few months ago i ran ibt probably 13 or 14 times in a row and passed without hiccup


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Okay so today i decided to run ibt on very high again just to see where i stood since ambients dropped a bit... and suprise now im suddenly unstable with lower temps and same settings/ voltages....guess i get to play around with things again
> 
> 
> why would i have to bump vcore twice in six months when temperatures are lower and nothing has changed? Gonna post some bios screenies too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be overshoot making it fail... i thought i had llc set to high before... hrmm just noticed its over shooting to .488 from the .475 i have set.... a few months ago i ran ibt probably 13 or 14 times in a row and passed without hiccup


BIOS Update, windows updates.. It may have been stable when it was done however may not have been fully 100% stable.. it could be RAM or it could be that you need to clear your temp files...


----------



## qlekaj

Latest overclocking, experimenting with auto voltage @ 4.6Ghz.
I think I'll stick with this, low temp and voltage at idle, but same performance...

Seems like very hot socket.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> BIOS Update, windows updates.. It may have been stable when it was done however may not have been fully 100% stable.. it could be RAM or it could be that you need to clear your temp files...


by temp files you mean like temp files for Windows update etc?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> by temp files you mean like temp files for Windows update etc?


Yes c:\windoes\temp and c:\users\% username%\appdata\temp

Iirc ibt also places temp files in the directory that its ran from


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yes c:\windoes\temp and c:\users\% username%\appdata\temp
> 
> Iirc ibt also places temp files in the directory that its ran from


so how can those affect stability? Does it cache them or something?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so how can those affect stability? Does it cache them or something?


Corrupted temp files cause all sorts of issues.. in fact its how I fix 70% of all the windows computers.. you would be amazed how simple the inner workings really are


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Corrupted temp files cause all sorts of issues.. in fact its how I fix 70% of all the windows computers.. you would be amazed how simple the inner workings really are


so essentially these temp files get corrupted then they are loaded into page file or regular ram? Then the the os processes the erred over and over since it's cached? Or am I missing something sorry if I sound ignorant just trying trying to understand


----------



## cab2

I bought FX-8350 yesterday from Amazon for *$129.99* (compare to FX-8320 at $119.99)

I checked today and the price is back up to $173.90


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I bought FX-8350 yesterday from Amazon for *$129.99* (compare to FX-8320 at $119.99)
> 
> I checked today and the price is back up to $173.90


Yeah, it was a time limited sale


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> I bought FX-8350 yesterday from Amazon for *$129.99* (compare to FX-8320 at $119.99)
> 
> I checked today and the price is back up to $173.90


u got a great deal then









u can add your rig to your sig so we all know what ya got


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so essentially these temp files get corrupted then they are loaded into page file or regular ram? Then the the os processes the erred over and over since it's cached? Or am I missing something sorry if I sound ignorant just trying trying to understand


I hate to do a link thing however this goes down to the fundamental operations of how windows works this will explain a lot

http://www.compukiss.com/tutorials/temporary-files-explained.html
Quote:


> "Errant Temp Files
> 
> Occasionally, a temporary file will find its way into the root directory of the C drive. These errant files can interfere with the computer's operations. Every few months, you may want to click on My Computer, click on the C: drive, and scroll down. If you see any files that end in .tmp, you can safely delete them by highlighting and pressing the Delete key. If you see other .tmp files while you are working on your computer, they may be the files that are open on your computer at that time. You will not be able to delete a temp file that is actively being used. If, however, the .tmp file is not being currently used, you can delete it with no adverse consequences."


defragging if you are running an HDD and using disk cleanup to clear error reports and logs can also help.. If you do not understand a lot of what I am saying then this would be a subject matter you may want to read up on.. I can answer a lot of questions however (unfortunately) I don't have the full time to explain it all as it has taken me a great deal of time and learning to get where I am.

and this will further explain in a way
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/211632


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, it was a time limited sale


I lucked out I guess, and at 4.0/4.2GHZ I won't need to overclock. It will replace a 4.0GHz Phenom 965BE in my Sabertooth R2.0, I doubt I'll notice any difference.


----------



## Nomadskid

I got 4.7 stable on my 8350 yesterday. Moving toward the big five-0


----------



## Minotaurtoo

... for the last week I've been closely monitoring my temps on my 5.1 OC.... normal use/ gaming max core was 54.5 the whole time... and max socket was 56C... and I was actually thinking of backing off a bit due to heat... then I remembered the old days on my first 8 core cpu... 8150.. using stock cooler and it would get so hot gaming that it would actually throttle... well... then I thought about when I got the H80 cooler & 8350 and temps would max out at 60C or so at only 4.5ghz on my old 8350 while in game for long times.... sooo... tell me again why it is now that mid 50's max bothers me??? lol

... btw normal usage for me does reach 100% usage for short times.... however gaming usually generates the most socket heat, but the peak core temp came from short periods of high usage.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hate to do a link thing however this goes down to the fundamental operations of how windows works this will explain a lot
> 
> http://www.compukiss.com/tutorials/temporary-files-explained.html
> defragging if you are running an HDD and using disk cleanup to clear error reports and logs can also help.. If you do not understand a lot of what I am saying then this would be a subject matter you may want to read up on.. I can answer a lot of questions however (unfortunately) I don't have the full time to explain it all as it has taken me a great deal of time and learning to get where I am.
> 
> and this will further explain in a way
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/211632


i understand what a temp file is...and why they are created i just dont see exactly how they could affect stability unless windows was trying to use them or is it the fact that windows has to sift through them to find the right non corrupted versions? I know about defrag and how it works making files contiguous instead of fragmented all over the drive after deleting and moving files...i make it a habit to periodically remove unneeded registry entries/keys but i often forget about simply cleaning temp folders









EDIT: to note i actually only had about 2mb of temp files in the two above folders and one tmp file in root directory of 128kb...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i understand what a temp file is...and why they are created i just dont see exactly how they could affect stability unless windows was trying to use them or is it the fact that windows has to sift through them to find the right non corrupted versions? I know about defrag and how it works making files contiguous instead of fragmented all over the drive after deleting and moving files...i make it a habit to periodically remove unneeded registry entries/keys but i often forget about simply cleaning temp folders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: to note i actually only had about 2mb of temp files in the two above folders and one tmp file in root directory of 128kb...


Temp files are the short information blocks that the applications create to reference faster, since they are modified or created continuously well there is a log of room for error, normally it is limited to an application that stops working correctly or its a temp file for the actual OS that can cause an issue, I was just suggesting to check them as they have been known to cause issues here and there if corrupted..

All it takes is 1 bad temp file to cause issues.

Unless you are experiencing degradation or something changed (which I highly doubt either is the case unless the chip got super hot) or you have a malfunctioning part (IE. PSU or HDD can cause possibly RAM, however ram normally spits off other issues in conjunction) my suggestion would be a first go

another thing that it could be if all of the above are tested and fine well you may have a bug/malware... Or even better yet corupted Registry or corupted BIOS.. In fact it wouldn't hurt to write down your settings and reflash the BIOS (use the same one, different BIOS versions tend to fluctuate the voltages here and there and basically you have to reclock anyway) another user on the forums here also found out that their SSD had a firmware update, once the UP was applied their system started to work again.. My suggestion was a sure test to make sure that it wasn't something funky going on.

If you are using an older BIOS version, updating to a newer one may also help as updates can also cause issues between the BIOS and the OS

At this point all you can do is go down the list and check each part one by one to see where it faults at.. no one will be able to tell you directly as this is pure troubleshooting. Hope I have given you some really good ideas and a direction to look at least

a good program to run that may help is combo fix if you are on win 7 or earlier (does not work on 8 or 8.1)

EDIT: Windows has no way of telling if the temp file is corrupted unless it can't open it .. there could be a null or off value that later on in the calculation returns a bad result.. very hard to say exact cause.. unless of course you are the designer of the program/application OS or so fourth and know what the exact results are supposed to be in the coding..


----------



## mus1mus

Running 50 runs of IBT at Very High at the moment.

Quick question guys, at what temp does the chip starts throttling?









Does throttling affect Speed (Gigaflops score)?

And edit:

I will be setting up a 3570K today. (don't kill me guys) The thing will be built into a small lian li case. Water cooled. 5GHz?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Running 50 runs of IBT at Very High at the moment.
> 
> Quick question guys, at what temp does the chip starts throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does throttling affect Speed (Gigaflops score)?
> 
> And edit:
> 
> I will be setting up a 3570K today. (don't kill me guys) The thing will be built into a small lian li case. Water cooled. 5GHz?


5ghz on Ivy might be a tough one


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Running 50 runs of IBT at Very High at the moment.
> 
> Quick question guys, at what temp does the chip starts throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does throttling affect Speed (Gigaflops score)?
> 
> And edit:
> 
> I will be setting up a 3570K today. (don't kill me guys) The thing will be built into a small lian li case. Water cooled. 5GHz?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 5ghz on Ivy might be a tough one
Click to expand...

So I've heard. Haven't touched it yet as well..

Would be a lady's rig so I'll see what can be done.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Running 50 runs of IBT at Very High at the moment.
> 
> Quick question guys, at what temp does the chip starts throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does throttling affect Speed (Gigaflops score)?
> 
> And edit:
> 
> I will be setting up a 3570K today. (don't kill me guys) The thing will be built into a small lian li case. Water cooled. 5GHz?
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz on Ivy might be a tough one
Click to expand...

will be !


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Running 50 runs of IBT at Very High at the moment.
> 
> Quick question guys, at what temp does the chip starts throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does throttling affect Speed (Gigaflops score)?
> 
> And edit:
> 
> I will be setting up a 3570K today. (don't kill me guys) The thing will be built into a small lian li case. Water cooled. 5GHz?


lol... seems throttling is mother board dependent... my MSI board didn't throttle till 84C on the socket... that was with my old 8150 rig with stock cooling... and that was bone stock at the time... eventually the board blew out the vrm's and took the cpu with it... but that was my fault... it was a cheap board... and I was pushing it past its limits with a modded bios.... and I already was planning on building a saberkitty rig with 8350 so I didn't care what happened... surprised the chip didn't burn first on stock cooling lol... I don't think I've ever actually hit throttling since then... got an H80 with the 8350 and never really pushed to hard on it till I built my custom loop... by then I was already starting to not like temps over 50C so I rarely saw over that except when really trying to push to 5 ghz on it.. .and it just wouldn't do it... and now with the 9590 I'm spoiled... but I've heard that the saberkitty will throttle at 75C socket temp... seems like I might have gotten near that a couple times, but don't remember seeing any throttling.

can't answer the second question with facts... but I'm sure it would


----------



## mfknjadagr8

A little oddity I noticed last night since I now have two monitors I can load my monitoring stuff and see temps etc while playing and I noticed while advanced warfare loaded the maps cpu temps hit 68 and stayed there until map loads... I'm guessing this is a misread because it can't possibly be running hotter than ibt on very high loading a map could it?


----------



## emsj86

Alittle showing off never hurts does it? My updated fx 8350 4.8 and 780 oc to. 1300mhz build. Soon will have one more led, another large ssd, ek 780 custom back plate and drain valve (mini valve) will be added on bottom rad that or I'll buy alpha cool ut60 monsta for the bottom. Fans never go above 1200rpm temps stay below 54 full load now.


----------



## Alastair

Well my CPU depending on fan speeds sits at around 50(High) to around 60C (Low) when playing BF4 with my 4.9GHz at 1.55V. I have found that Planetside 2 seems to cause a ton more heat though. Or it could just be that I was playing in a room with high ambient temps.

In other news. I got bored and decided to OC my mothers computer. It is an old Conroe core E2200 at 2.2GHz.. With 2.5GB of DDR2 667 5-5-5-15 generic ram. I am busy priming her now at 3GHz with RAM at 910MHz 5-5-5-15 and this is all with stock volts and stock cooler since the motherboard doesn't support voltage control. I once had an E2160 that I got to 2.7GHz also on the stock cooler with stock volts!


----------



## emsj86

Debating on selling my fx 8350 and sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0 motherboard and getting an intel i7 4790k with the sabertooth armor motherboard. Wonder how much my cpu and mobo could get me money wise.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Debating on selling my fx 8350 and sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0 motherboard and getting an intel i7 4790k with the sabertooth armor motherboard. Wonder how much my cpu and mobo could get me money wise.


What's driving your thoughts about changing?
I have both on my desk right now , so far for the things I do every day , there isn't a noticable difference. What do you do with your rig?
As for what your old combo is worth, probably going to have to price it at around $200 to sell it. ( assuming you are in the US)


----------



## Benjiw

I'm stable at 4.9GHz now, I've got LLC on high so at idle it's 1.560v then under load it sits at 1.548v, after all the testing I've done today my coolant is nice and warm but temps sit at 60c atm when I first booted up my PC with LLC on high and about an hour into testing my temps sat at around 56c with volts hitting 1.548v under load. I'm not really sure as to why my temps get hotter with high llc vs very high?


----------



## TRusselo

[Build Log] Heatkiller Rev 3.0 & GPU-X3 79X0 & GPU-X3 R9 280x


----------



## Benjiw

Once stable, what power saving options are worth turning back on? or avoiding? Until I can get some more rad space I'll try and reduce temps and stuff and keep my OC at 4.9.


----------



## Nooze

Hey guys,

I got a gigabyte ga-990fx-ud3 board with a 8320 in a custom watercooling loop. I just started overclocking it.

Right now I set the BIOS vcore to1.4975V and LLC to 50% (medium). Under load it is 1.464 and idle 1.488 @4.8 ghz. Problem I have is that that in core temp some cores aren't under load. But when I did up the voltage (in previous frequency changes), it ran all at 100% and only when I upped the frequency it would drop usage on a few cores.. I guess my question is, is this normal? When running prime95 should I only be worried about if it BSODs?

Temps aren't an issue.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Running 50 runs of IBT at Very High at the moment.
> 
> Quick question guys, at what temp does the chip starts throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does throttling affect Speed (Gigaflops score)?
> 
> And edit:
> 
> I will be setting up a 3570K today. (don't kill me guys) The thing will be built into a small lian li case. Water cooled. 5GHz?
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz on Ivy might be a tough one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will be !
Click to expand...

Was trying to be optimistic LOL


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got a gigabyte ga-990fx-ud3 board with a 8320 in a custom watercooling loop. I just started overclocking it.
> 
> Right now I set the BIOS vcore to1.4975V and LLC to 50% (medium). Under load it is 1.464 and idle 1.488 @4.8 ghz. Problem I have is that that in core temp some cores aren't under load. But when I did up the voltage (in previous frequency changes), it ran all at 100% and only when I upped the frequency it would drop usage on a few cores.. I guess my question is, is this normal? When running prime95 should I only be worried about if it BSODs?
> 
> Temps aren't an issue.


I can tell you that you don't have enough volts under load my 8350 needs 1.5 ish under load to maintain 4.8. As for cores not being used it might be a setting in your bios, I can't remember where they are on the Gigabyte boards sorry but it might be set to auto and that might be selecting how many cores to run.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got a gigabyte ga-990fx-ud3 board with a 8320 in a custom watercooling loop. I just started overclocking it.
> 
> Right now I set the BIOS vcore to1.4975V and LLC to 50% (medium). Under load it is 1.464 and idle 1.488 @4.8 ghz. Problem I have is that that in core temp some cores aren't under load. But when I did up the voltage (in previous frequency changes), it ran all at 100% and only when I upped the frequency it would drop usage on a few cores.. I guess my question is, is this normal? When running prime95 should I only be worried about if it BSODs?
> 
> Temps aren't an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you that you don't have enough volts under load my 8350 needs 1.5 ish under load to maintain 4.8. As for cores not being used it might be a setting in your bios, I can't remember where they are on the Gigabyte boards sorry but it might be set to auto and that might be selecting how many cores to run.
Click to expand...

He is using a UD3, so he is Likely experiencing the Hard code bios limiting that Giga put into those boards.


----------



## Benjiw

Lmao, 8.9c @ 1.536v 4.95GHz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Lmao, 8.9c @ 1.536v 4.95GHz


like I posted on other thread 70 temp with a few seconds of load lol... plus tennis under 40 are pretty much not even close ever on 83xx


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> like I posted on other thread 70 temp with a few seconds of load lol... plus tennis under 40 are pretty much not even close ever on 83xx


Plus tennis? haha, max temp minus the spikes is 64c which is very hot lol, it's really cold in my room and my rad doesn't heat it up as much as it used to, might have to turn on the rads in my room again!


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What's driving your thoughts about changing?
> I have both on my desk right now , so far for the things I do every day , there isn't a noticable difference. What do you do with your rig?
> As for what your old combo is worth, probably going to have to price it at around $200 to sell it. ( assuming you are in the US)


I have the itch to do something with my rig. I game mainly bf4, arma 3, cs go games like that. And I see people get big gains with intel for bf4. Than again maybe it would be best to wait and next upgrade will have to be intel since amd pay a won't cut it for me. Next major upgrade will be next set if Gpus and a 4k monitor.


----------



## emsj86

Does anyone know of a waterblock for the Asus sabertooth 900fx motherboard? Also can some post there pic of a fan behind there mobo I want to drop my vrm temps to help my cpu temp drop alittle as well


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Plus tennis? haha, max temp minus the spikes is 64c which is very hot lol, it's really cold in my room and my rad doesn't heat it up as much as it used to, might have to turn on the rads in my room again!


temps not tennis stupid phone lol


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does anyone know of a waterblock for the Asus sabertooth 900fx motherboard? Also can some post there pic of a fan behind there mobo I want to drop my vrm temps to help my cpu temp drop alittle as well


umm yup. check the sabertooth owners club page, someone there posted instructions on the right blocks for the board.


----------



## Benjiw

He means *this thread* there is no board specific waterblocks but univeral ones will work.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What's driving your thoughts about changing?
> I have both on my desk right now , so far for the things I do every day , there isn't a noticable difference. What do you do with your rig?
> As for what your old combo is worth, probably going to have to price it at around $200 to sell it. ( assuming you are in the US)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the itch to do something with my rig. I game mainly bf4, arma 3, cs go games like that. And I see people get big gains with intel for bf4. Than again maybe it would be best to wait and next upgrade will have to be intel since amd pay a won't cut it for me. Next major upgrade will be next set if Gpus and a 4k monitor.
Click to expand...

Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Once you go to 4k resolution, the 8350 can actually outperform the Intel 4930K - have a gander







http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html

EDIT : looky here







http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division5_round1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
> Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
> Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go to 4k resolution, the 8350 can actually outperform the Intel 4930K - have a gander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : looky here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division5_round1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man +rep for being in the lead lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
> Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
> Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go to 4k resolution, the 8350 can actually outperform the Intel 4930K - have a gander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : looky here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division5_round1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man +rep for being in the lead lol
Click to expand...

Thanks








Probably won't hold up , but it's still fun to play


----------



## Benjiw

My temps are a lot better now and my system is FAR more stable, it took a few days but it's sitting pretty at 4.95ghz although it takes 1.572v under load to keep it there. I've turned on a few things to keep the system running cool at idle, it reported 7c before lmao, i reckon thats a load of rubbish tbh the socket was 26c.









My ram is at 1888 but cl10 if I lower it to CL9 one of my sticks doesn't work, so probably have some faulty ram in my rig, I'll be swapping it out for some 2100 stuff eventually because I'll be using this for rendering videos at some point.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Does anyone know of a waterblock for the Asus sabertooth 900fx motherboard? Also can some post there pic of a fan behind there mobo I want to drop my vrm temps to help my cpu temp drop alittle as well



There you go,


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What's driving your thoughts about changing?
> I have both on my desk right now , so far for the things I do every day , there isn't a noticable difference. What do you do with your rig?
> As for what your old combo is worth, probably going to have to price it at around $200 to sell it. ( assuming you are in the US)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the itch to do something with my rig. I game mainly bf4, arma 3, cs go games like that. And I see people get big gains with intel for bf4. Than again maybe it would be best to wait and next upgrade will have to be intel since amd pay a won't cut it for me. Next major upgrade will be next set if Gpus and a 4k monitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
> Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
> Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go to 4k resolution, the 8350 can actually outperform the Intel 4930K - have a gander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html
> 
> EDIT : looky here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division5_round1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

so tempted to test those against a amd sys lol


----------



## emsj86

So I put a 140 phanteks sp fan on the back of my motherboard. Ran prime and at 4.8 never reach above 51 on socket and 45 on cpu. Turned fan off during prime second run and I had 61 and 58. Such a big difference. I need to get a slim 15mm it 20mm bc it bows my panel out so much I just took it off. But you know what this means. I've got 5gh before. So I'm going to try to see how far I can go now. Only for fun. I'm going to stick with my 4.8 got everyday use though


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
> Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
> Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go to 4k resolution, the 8350 can actually outperform the Intel 4930K - have a gander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : looky here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division5_round1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man +rep for being in the lead lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't hold up , but it's still fun to play
Click to expand...

That looks eerily familiar cssorkiman


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
> Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
> Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go to 4k resolution, the 8350 can actually outperform the Intel 4930K - have a gander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : looky here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division5_round1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man +rep for being in the lead lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably won't hold up , but it's still fun to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks eerily familiar cssorkiman
Click to expand...

yup , you are doing well in stage iv - congrats. I'll throw some more scores at that stage , but my CHV-Z that I use to bench , crapped out the other day so it's in RMA hell.
Been using my daily driver for that stage - might put the GD-80 on the torture rack - but it can only keep up in benches by strong arm tactics ( lots of Vcore and cpu speed) - doesn't have the finess memory tuning capabilities of the CHV-z . Those are a big help in benching scores.

Good luck with the rest of the comp!


----------



## Johan45

Thanks cssorkinman and same to you. That sucks about the CHV-z, great board to say the least. I've heard that ASUS has been a bit of a tool lately in their RMA process. Especially on the INTEL side. The board goes in for a burnt SMD and their reply is socket damage. DENIED. Luckily most people take lots of pics these days just to cover their butts.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yup , you are doing well in stage iv - congrats. I'll throw some more scores at that stage , but my CHV-Z that I use to bench , crapped out the other day so it's in RMA hell.
> Been using my daily driver for that stage - might put the GD-80 on the torture rack - but it can only keep up in benches by strong arm tactics ( lots of Vcore and cpu speed) - doesn't have the finess memory tuning capabilities of the CHV-z . Those are a big help in benching scores.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the comp!


is it too late with the comp, is there any details to it?


----------



## Johan45

Here's the overview http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division4_round1 if you select the different stages it'll tell you the requirements. There are also multiple divisions. This is division 4 for piledriver/bulldozer


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's the overview http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division4_round1 if you select the different stages it'll tell you the requirements. There are also multiple divisions. This is division 4 for piledriver/bulldozer


i see its limited to r9 290x for stage 1 which is a shame


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's the overview http://oc-esports.io/#/round/roadtopro_challenger_season0_division4_round1 if you select the different stages it'll tell you the requirements. There are also multiple divisions. This is division 4 for piledriver/bulldozer
> 
> 
> 
> i see its limited to r9 290x for stage 1 which is a shame
Click to expand...

You could do some damage in the other stages - hwbot prime , superpi , maxmemm etc.


----------



## Johan45

Also the 780, 780Ti and 980

Ya and each submission gets you a point.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You could do some damage in the other stages - hwbot prime , superpi , maxmemm etc.


i suppose i could lol wont beat the ln2 guys though







im already lacking b4 i start haha

ill wait til everyone in bed so i can open the door and stick pc near it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Also the 780, 780Ti and 980


aye i know i was being lazy typing lol i got a 290


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You could do some damage in the other stages - hwbot prime , superpi , maxmemm etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose i could lol wont beat the ln2 guys though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im already lacking b4 i start haha
> 
> ill wait til everyone in bed so i can open the door and stick pc near it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Also the 780, 780Ti and 980
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aye i know i was being lazy typing lol i got a 290
Click to expand...

Oh ya, a little cold air benching never hurts Gerty, and yes the LN2 guys do have an advantage.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Oh ya, a little cold air benching never hurts Gerty, and yes the LN2 guys do have an advantage.


Maybe it's time I cranked open my window and impoved on my curent "placeholder" scores as well. Even if I don't really improve in the competition, I feel several personal records are in the air.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Oh ya, a little cold air benching never hurts Gerty, and yes the LN2 guys do have an advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time I cranked open my window and impoved on my curent "placeholder" scores as well. Even if I don't really improve in the competition, I feel several personal records are in the air.
Click to expand...

Yes the cold is your friend to a point. I know some that put there box out on the porch in the winter for that added edge. Just be mindful of condensation and some parts don't like extreme cold.


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi All

I have just came intoi possession of an ASUS Crosshair IV Formula and I would like to know if anyone
on here has or had one and if it can run an FX8350. I believe that there is BIOS (3029) available that allowed
the board to run an FX8150 but am not sure if it is capable of doing it for the Vishera chips up to and including the FX8350.

Thanks in advance

Oldbarzo


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I have just came intoi possession of an ASUS Crosshair IV Formula and I would like to know if anyone
> on here has or had one and if it can run an FX8350. I believe that there is BIOS (3029) available that allowed
> the board to run an FX8150 but am not sure if it is capable of doing it for the Vishera chips up to and including the FX8350.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Oldbarzo


No thats not a good idea as that is a AM3 socket and not am3+ unless there is a custom BIOS but still

in fact.. there is not enough slots for the pins.. am3 is 941 pin and am3+ is 942 pin


----------



## MadManMarsbar

*Which one is right ?*

so after thinking that my 8350 is just really hot ive been doing some reasearch into FX temps and it seems that HWmonitor dosent like the way AMD calculates Temps, so i ran a quick and dirty (30min ) pass of prime 95 with AMD overdrive, Core Temp , and HWmonitor open ,

whick one is right , ?



By looking at it i think that AMD over drive is right aswell as Core temp , because Core temp says 42c and AMD overdrive says 28c (thermal margin ) so 42+28= 70c ( 70c is the max for FX chips i believe ?

anyone got any advice as to what i should believe ?

Specs :

CPU : FX-8350
Motherboard : Asus M5A99FX R2.0
RAM : Corsair XMS3 8gb , 2x4 gb
GPU : Gigabyte GTX970 windforce OC 4GB
Case : Zalman Z11
Storage : 4 Random HDD's
PSU : Corsair CX750M
Display(s) : Samsung syncmaster S22B300
Cooling : Noctua NH D-14 ( should keep 8350 under 50 c ??? )

Thank in advance


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> *Which one is right ?*
> 
> so after thinking that my 8350 is just really hot ive been doing some reasearch into FX temps and it seems that HWmonitor dosent like the way AMD calculates Temps, so i ran a quick and dirty (30min ) pass of prime 95 with AMD overdrive, Core Temp , and HWmonitor open ,
> 
> whick one is right , ?
> 
> 
> 
> By looking at it i think that AMD over drive is right aswell as Core temp , because Core temp says 42c and AMD overdrive says 28c (thermal margin ) so 42+28= 70c ( 70c is the max for FX chips i believe ?
> 
> anyone got any advice as to what i should believe ?
> 
> Specs :
> 
> CPU : FX-8350
> Motherboard : Asus M5A99FX R2.0
> RAM : Corsair XMS3 8gb , 2x4 gb
> GPU : Gigabyte GTX970 windforce OC 4GB
> Case : Zalman Z11
> Storage : 4 Random HDD's
> PSU : Corsair CX750M
> Display(s) : Samsung syncmaster S22B300
> Cooling : Noctua NH D-14 ( should keep 8350 under 50 c ??? )
> 
> Thank in advance


They all are, overdrive is measuring thermal margin, not actual temp.


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They all are, overdrive is measuring thermal margin, not actual temp.


Well i know that overdrive is measuring how far it has to go to the thermal limit , but do i trust CPU temp or Package temp on HW monitor ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They all are, overdrive is measuring thermal margin, not actual temp.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i know that overdrive is measuring how far it has to go to the thermal limit , but do i trust CPU temp or Package temp on HW monitor ?
Click to expand...

Cpu temp on hw monitor is socket temp









Edit: Lots of users prefer hwinfo to hwmonitor btw you might wanna try it instead


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cpu temp on hw monitor is socket temp


I facepalmed so hard just now , thats the temp ive been looking at for my temps ....... so the package temp is the one i should trust when OC'ing ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cpu temp on hw monitor is socket temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I facepalmed so hard just now , thats the temp ive been looking at for my temps ....... so the package temp is the one i should trust when OC'ing ?
Click to expand...

You have to pay attention to both, maybe moreso on your particular board than some of the others. I've seen people have a hard time with socket temps on it - a fan blowing directly on that area on both sides of the motherboard can help quite a bit.

EDIT: just noticed that 2 of your cores were downclocking , possibly throttling due to socket temp or vrm temp so those fans would be a great idea


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have to pay attention to both, maybe moreso on your particular board than some of the others. I've seen people have a hard time with socket temps on it - a fan blowing directly on that area on both sides of the motherboard can help quite a bit.
> 
> EDIT: just noticed that 2 of your cores were downclocking , possibly throttling due to socket temp or vrm temp so those fans would be a great idea


Yea i noticed that too , it seems to take turns on each core to clock down to 3410.47mhz , is that a problem ?


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I have just came intoi possession of an ASUS Crosshair IV Formula and I would like to know if anyone
> on here has or had one and if it can run an FX8350. I believe that there is BIOS (3029) available that allowed
> the board to run an FX8150 but am not sure if it is capable of doing it for the Vishera chips up to and including the FX8350.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Oldbarzo


yes u can run on that mobo,but only if there is official bios that suporting fx chips.
i was runing mine 8350 on asrock 890gx extreme3 with no problem but...there was limiting in bios for Oc proc. ofc, mine mobo got updated bios for Fx chips


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have to pay attention to both, maybe moreso on your particular board than some of the others. I've seen people have a hard time with socket temps on it - a fan blowing directly on that area on both sides of the motherboard can help quite a bit.
> 
> EDIT: just noticed that 2 of your cores were downclocking , possibly throttling due to socket temp or vrm temp so those fans would be a great idea
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i noticed that too , it seems to take turns on each core to clock down to 3410.47mhz , is that a problem ?
Click to expand...

I could be, do you have cool and quiet disabled? If you do , then it's a sign something is getting too hot and it's throttling.


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I could be, do you have cool and quiet disabled? If you do , then it's a sign something is getting too hot and it's throttling.


Yes i believe i do , everything in the Bios is stock


----------



## cssorkinman

Great deal on a decent motherboard - MSI 990FX GD-65 *$59* after rebate. It's not going to keep up with the GD-80 or CHV-Z , but it pushed the 8320 I have to within 100 mhz of them ( running prime). Fairly cool running board - I think I got to 4.4 ghz 8320 priming on stock cooler. ( i'll look for the SS)
Should work especially well with the 8xxx e chips and their low vid/tdp's
Bottom line - 8+2 phase 990fx board for $59 AR. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130677


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great deal on a decent motherboard - MSI 990FX GD-65 *$59* after rebate. It's not going to keep up with the GD-80 or CHV-Z , but it pushed the 8320 I have to within 100 mhz of them ( running prime). Fairly cool running board - I think I got to 4.4 ghz 8320 priming on stock cooler. ( i'll look for the SS)
> Should work especially well with the 8xxx e chips and their low vid/tdp's
> Bottom line - 8+2 phase 990fx board for $59 AR. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130677


this may take over for the asus 990x board. as the recommended bottom line board.

I assume this is like your GD? meaning having o software oc? or is bios super limiting?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great deal on a decent motherboard - MSI 990FX GD-65 *$59* after rebate. It's not going to keep up with the GD-80 or CHV-Z , but it pushed the 8320 I have to within 100 mhz of them ( running prime). Fairly cool running board - I think I got to 4.4 ghz 8320 priming on stock cooler. ( i'll look for the SS)
> Should work especially well with the 8xxx e chips and their low vid/tdp's
> Bottom line - 8+2 phase 990fx board for $59 AR. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130677
> 
> 
> 
> this may take over for the asus 990x board. as the recommended bottom line board.
> 
> I assume this is like your GD? meaning having o software oc? or is bios super limiting?
Click to expand...

I use Control center to overclock MSI boards the version ending with "56" works pretty well, much better than AI suite. TBH I don't think I tried much in bios. I like it better than my Asrock 990 fx extreme 3 . I'd caution against going over the voltage wall with it , 1.5 volts or lower. I don't care for the click bios feature in control center however and later versions are nerfed ( stay away from CC version that ends with "60"). I have found that certain bios versions work better with CC too, don't recall what version I have on the gd65.

IMHO, the way to use the GD-65 is to set up a daily clock in CC with cool and quiet enabled ( mild oc 4.5 or so depending on chip) then allow it to sleep when not in use. With a touch of the power button it jumps to life in less than a second and it goes back to the OC settings in CC , if properly set up. If you power down , you'll have to re-input your settings in CC. The GD-80 I have works flawlessly when set up that way. And this is how it behaves ( slightly overvolted at 5ghz but never crashes)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great deal on a decent motherboard - MSI 990FX GD-65 *$59* after rebate. It's not going to keep up with the GD-80 or CHV-Z , but it pushed the 8320 I have to within 100 mhz of them ( running prime). Fairly cool running board - I think I got to 4.4 ghz 8320 priming on stock cooler. ( i'll look for the SS)
> Should work especially well with the 8xxx e chips and their low vid/tdp's
> Bottom line - 8+2 phase 990fx board for $59 AR. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130677
> 
> 
> 
> this may take over for the asus 990x board. as the recommended bottom line board.
> 
> I assume this is like your GD? meaning having o software oc? or is bios super limiting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Control center to overclock MSI boards the version ending with "56" works pretty well, much better than AI suite. TBH I don't think I tried much in bios. I like it better than my Asrock 990 fx extreme 3 . I'd caution against going over the voltage wall with it , 1.5 volts or lower. I don't care for the click bios feature in control center however and later versions are nerfed ( stay away from CC version that ends with "60"). I have found that certain bios versions work better with CC too, don't recall what version I have on the gd65.
> 
> IMHO, the way to use the GD-65 is to set up a daily clock in CC with cool and quiet enabled ( mild oc 4.5 or so depending on chip) then allow it to sleep when not in use. With a touch of the power button it jumps to life in less than a second and it goes back to the OC settings in CC , if properly set up. If you power down , you'll have to re-input your settings in CC. The GD-80 I have works flawlessly when set up that way. And this is how it behaves ( slightly overvolted at 5ghz but never crashes)
Click to expand...

I can agree with the weird asrock bios atleast for my extreme 6+


----------



## cssorkinman

Here is the perfect chip for that board at $120 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113376

Could update an old rig with a new 8 core and decent board for $179.... that's pretty darn hard to beat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Looks like the sales are still rolling in on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/amd

FX-8370 for $169.99 and the 8320 for $109.99.......not bad at all


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Sales are always great when I'm broke


----------



## zila

I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Very true...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Sales are always great when I'm broke


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I know exactly how you feel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Very true...


Ha....i just dropped all my spare cash on a plane ticket, spending Xmas in Europe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ha....i just dropped all my spare cash on a plane ticket, spending Xmas in Europe


isnt it your summer now?

cold. snow etc id rather have the summer lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ha....i just dropped all my spare cash on a plane ticket, spending Xmas in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it your summer now?
> 
> cold. snow etc id rather have the summer lol
Click to expand...

Spring yeah, summer starts soon and was not looking forward to the 40c+ days tbh.....hard to keep the temps down with weather like that









I much rather colder weather, eaiser to warm up than it is to cool down


----------



## zila

I'm the opposite, I can always cool down but I can never seem to warm up enough...............


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I much rather colder weather, eaiser to warm up than it is to cool down


Can only get so naked in public without a little jail time...


----------



## zila

Oh great, you've got me laughing so hard that now I've got the hiccups.................


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Would anyone know if there is an asus rep on ocn.. I have being with an advanced replacement for over 3 months now.. the past 3 weeks alone I have been trying to find out about the return of my money which asus still has.. no one goves me andwers and they all tell me they are escalating the ticket and I will get a call and email which neither has come within this 3 week time. I keep getting transferred to the Philippines and none of them have had any respect towards me and want to argue about the specifics when in fact I just want my money. I have returned the defective board which it was a hassel just getting a return label in the first place.. I feel the us support is no longer there which saddens me as whenever I had to deal with them there no issues.. at this rate id almost rather deal with Indian outsourcing than Philippines which is quite sad....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Would anyone know if there is an asus rep on ocn.. I have being with an advanced replacement for over 3 months now.. the past 3 weeks alone I have been trying to find out about the return of my money which asus still has.. no one goves me andwers and they all tell me they are escalating the ticket and I will get a call and email which neither has come within this 3 week time. I keep getting transferred to the Philippines and none of them have had any respect towards me and want to argue about the specifics when in fact I just want my money. I have returned the defective board which it was a hassel just getting a return label in the first place.. I feel the us support is no longer there which saddens me as whenever I had to deal with them there no issues.. at this rate id almost rather deal with Indian outsourcing than Philippines which is quite sad....


My god, I thougt it was just me, I've been trying to get them to OK an RMA for 3 weeks now. I'm damn near to the point of giving up and NEVER BUYING ASUS AGAIN. I've had 3 CHV-Z's , 2 of which have failed, one was within newegg's return window ( thank goodness), so this is my first time dealing with ASUS's RMA.

I've had 3 asus boards 2 of which crapped out, I've built over a 100 rigs with MSI boards and had 2 that went to RMA, both of which were just a matter of going to their site, requesting an RMA and they email me a rma label within a day. Once I shipped them out it , in ten days I had a fresh board in my hands- totally painless and I only had to pay one way shipping







.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My god, I thougt it was just me, I've been trying to get them to OK an RMA for 3 weeks now. I'm damn near to the point of giving up and NEVER BUYING ASUS AGAIN. I've had 3 CHV-Z's , 2 of which have failed, one was within newegg's return window ( thank goodness), so this is my first time dealing with ASUS's RMA.
> 
> I've had 3 asus boards 2 of which crapped out, I've built over a 100 rigs with MSI boards and had 2 that went to RMA, both of which were just a matter of going to their site, requesting an RMA and they email me a rma label within a day. Once I shipped them out it , in ten days I had a fresh board in my hands- totally painless and I only had to pay one way shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


.asus used to take a bit but this is rediculous for them


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Spring yeah, summer starts soon and was not looking forward to the 40c+ days tbh.....hard to keep the temps down with weather like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I much rather colder weather, eaiser to warm up than it is to cool down


+1 to this... I can always, and I mean always find a way to keep warm... staying cool requires electricity or water... sometimes neither of which is in sufficient quantity to cool me off properly.. me and a fx chip at 6ghz have a lot in common... we generate a lot of heat lol my wife even calls me her furnace in the winter... something about my metabolism I guess.. I eat like crazy, don't gain weight, but always am hot till like middle of winter...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My god, I thougt it was just me, I've been trying to get them to OK an RMA for 3 weeks now. I'm damn near to the point of giving up and NEVER BUYING ASUS AGAIN. I've had 3 CHV-Z's , 2 of which have failed, one was within newegg's return window ( thank goodness), so this is my first time dealing with ASUS's RMA.
> 
> I've had 3 asus boards 2 of which crapped out, I've built over a 100 rigs with MSI boards and had 2 that went to RMA, both of which were just a matter of going to their site, requesting an RMA and they email me a rma label within a day. Once I shipped them out it , in ten days I had a fresh board in my hands- totally painless and I only had to pay one way shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So now you understand why i am not that confident on buying Asus products?

But than again, you think Asus is bad? try Gigabyte. If you think it cannot get worse, trust me it can









I feel the same about Seasonic, i am still waiting for my PSU and its over a month now. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## FlailScHLAMP

walk in Asus RMA FTW.


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Does anyone know how to read the FX Vishera chips manufacture code. Mine is FA 1402 PSG. On my 8350.

Thanks in advance.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I eat like crazy, don't gain weight, but always am hot till like middle of winter...


Have you done any blood exams to see the levels of your thyroid hormones? (FT3, FT4, TSH). If not, you should, just in case.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know how to read the FX Vishera chips manufacture code. Mine is FA 1402 PSG. On my 8350.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


1402 is year 2014 and for week 2


----------



## Johan45

Have a question for you gamers i this thread. I set the 8320 up for my HTPC with a M5A99FX PRO R2.0 a CM_V8 cooler and my GTX 980. The HTPC was wiped clean and reinstalled with Win8 then I updated to 8.1. Downloaded TombRaider and was playing it last night. Over 2 hours it twice crashed the game to a black screen with a " NO TIME DATA" message. The game was still running in the background but just black screen. I could get to the desk top by opening task manager. The game though would stay in the black screen state till I killed the task and restarted it. Personally I'm leaning toward a Win8.1 issue either with that particular game or in general. Just wondered what your thoughts may be??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have a question for you gamers i this thread. I set the 8320 up for my HTPC with a M5A99FX PRO R2.0 a CM_V8 cooler and my GTX 980. The HTPC was wiped clean and reinstalled with Win8 then I updated to 8.1. Downloaded TombRaider and was playing it last night. Over 2 hours it twice crashed the game to a black screen with a " NO TIME DATA" message. The game was still running in the background but just black screen. I could get to the desk top by opening task manager. The game though would stay in the black screen state till I killed the task and restarted it. Personally I'm leaning toward a Win8.1 issue either with that particular game or in general. Just wondered what your thoughts may be??


on stock settngs for 980?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have a question for you gamers i this thread. I set the 8320 up for my HTPC with a M5A99FX PRO R2.0 a CM_V8 cooler and my GTX 980. The HTPC was wiped clean and reinstalled with Win8 then I updated to 8.1. Downloaded TombRaider and was playing it last night. Over 2 hours it twice crashed the game to a black screen with a " NO TIME DATA" message. The game was still running in the background but just black screen. I could get to the desk top by opening task manager. The game though would stay in the black screen state till I killed the task and restarted it. Personally I'm leaning toward a Win8.1 issue either with that particular game or in general. Just wondered what your thoughts may be??
> 
> 
> 
> on stock settngs for 980?
Click to expand...

Of course not ! But it's stable. This seemed to me like an internal clock problem. I know that 8 and 8.1 don't measure time like they did in 7 that's why it's not legal on the bot without a counter.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have a question for you gamers i this thread. I set the 8320 up for my HTPC with a M5A99FX PRO R2.0 a CM_V8 cooler and my GTX 980. The HTPC was wiped clean and reinstalled with Win8 then I updated to 8.1. Downloaded TombRaider and was playing it last night. Over 2 hours it twice crashed the game to a black screen with a " NO TIME DATA" message. The game was still running in the background but just black screen. I could get to the desk top by opening task manager. The game though would stay in the black screen state till I killed the task and restarted it. Personally I'm leaning toward a Win8.1 issue either with that particular game or in general. Just wondered what your thoughts may be??


I think you are right , I call shenanigans on windows 8.1 - wasn't that the problem with windows 8 hwbot submissions? I read a couple things about the machine wanting to sync with an outside time source and getting lost on the way being the problem.
Very frustrating - good luck getting it straightened out.

I had something similar happen last night with steam, VAC couldn't connect with my rig so it kept bouncing me from servers...


----------



## OldBarzo

@Johan45

I am on Win 8.1 64bit and I have had the same black screen with game running in background on Skyrim, Crysis 3 and BF3. Happens with my HD7870 oc 2Gb at stock settings and also when running CF with both 7870s. I thought I may have a heat problem although I have a 140mm fan blowing on the GPUs. But maybe it is Win 8.1 related. It happens after I have been gaming for at least an hour, sometimes slightly over.
Funny thing is I also play Oblivion now and then and it does not occur on it.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

Well I did a google and there's all kinds of issues with gaming and Win8.1 I'll tinker with it for a while but I may just end up installing 7 on this one thanks to my pudding buddy.
It's only been on since Sunday and so far every day has been something different/new just to waste my time on this OS. First thing Firefox and Netflix , instant lockup requiring a hard reset. Netflix works fine with IE though. Found a thread with some long instructions about setting for FF that fools Netflix into thinking it's Win7.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well I did a google and there's all kinds of issues with gaming and Win8.1 I'll tinker with it for a while but I may just end up installing 7 on this one thanks to my pudding buddy.
> It's only been on since Sunday and so far every day has been something different/new just to waste my time on this OS. First thing Firefox and Netflix , instant lockup requiring a hard reset. Netflix works fine with IE though. Found a thread with some long instructions about setting for FF that fools Netflix into thinking it's Win7.


i was opposite side, fed up with win7 so was going to go win8 but after this i think ill hold off


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well I did a google and there's all kinds of issues with gaming and Win8.1 I'll tinker with it for a while but I may just end up installing 7 on this one thanks to my pudding buddy.
> It's only been on since Sunday and so far every day has been something different/new just to waste my time on this OS. First thing Firefox and Netflix , instant lockup requiring a hard reset. Netflix works fine with IE though. Found a thread with some long instructions about setting for FF that fools Netflix into thinking it's Win7.
> 
> 
> 
> i was opposite side, fed up with win7 so was going to go win8 but after this i think ill hold off
Click to expand...

Well I've been doing some more reading on the matter and it may have to do with some settings in the driver but nothing firm yet.
I really didn't do much for gaming when this was just Win8 and never had that Netflix issue either. Hopefully I get to the bottom of it. So far I've been enjoying the game and the 980 doesn't even skip a beat graphically. Now to find out how to keep it going for more than an hour.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well I've been doing some more reading on the matter and it may have to do with some settings in the driver but nothing firm yet.
> I really didn't do much for gaming when this was just Win8 and never had that Netflix issue either. Hopefully I get to the bottom of it. So far I've been enjoying the game and the 980 doesn't even skip a beat graphically. Now to find out how to keep it going for more than an hour.


I'm having an issue running dual monitors on graphically intensive games the monitors are different sizes and resolutions but the game is only on the larger screen set as MAIN screen. I'm getting freezes and force closes temps on gpu never breaking 80c.... Never an error message this happens on advanced warfare, bf4, and shadow of mordor... This also is happening on three latest drivers so I'm kinda stumped right now I rarely have much running on the smaller monitor team speak and occasionally a browser or hwinfo64...I'm on windows 7 enterprise though.. Unless it's an actual driver issue it's not the driver install I've been an avid fan of full uninstall of drivers before new driver for quite a while now


----------



## Johan45

Maybe disable the second monitor just to verify it's not the issue. I've also heard that Mordor is a pretty serious game when it come to GFX and might just be you're playing the settings too high.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe disable the second monitor just to verify it's not the issue. I've also heard that Mordor is a pretty serious game when it come to GFX and might just be you're playing the settings too high.


I already have it very modestly set and get no frame rate drops.. But yeah without the second monitor it runs without a hitch... advanced warfare has issues but it's call of duty the last 3 have been issue prone however it doesn't freeze but it does force close and "disconnect" on map join and gets hung trying to go back to lobby but that's widespread issue... The other two run perfectly without the second monitor... I'm gonna test it with both monitors at same resolution to rule that out as well


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have a question for you gamers i this thread. I set the 8320 up for my HTPC with a M5A99FX PRO R2.0 a CM_V8 cooler and my GTX 980. The HTPC was wiped clean and reinstalled with Win8 then I updated to 8.1. Downloaded TombRaider and was playing it last night. Over 2 hours it twice crashed the game to a black screen with a " NO TIME DATA" message. The game was still running in the background but just black screen. I could get to the desk top by opening task manager. The game though would stay in the black screen state till I killed the task and restarted it. Personally I'm leaning toward a Win8.1 issue either with that particular game or in general. Just wondered what your thoughts may be??
> 
> 
> 
> on stock settngs for 980?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not ! But it's stable. This seemed to me like an internal clock problem. I know that 8 and 8.1 don't measure time like they did in 7 that's why it's not legal on the bot without a counter.
Click to expand...

was that board on Win 7 previously? overclocked?

if yes, reflash or update bios and try again. As isn't windows 8 and 8.1 RTC based in the bios? (the whole reason for the benching w8 kerfuffle...)

Sidenote: has W8.1 install gotten simplified yet? it was a real PITA to install at release.


----------



## emsj86

Newegg has amd r295x2 for 679.99. If your nt fully watercooling that is a steal I'd get that over a 980 if I could custom water cool it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Newegg has amd r295x2 for 679.99. If your nt fully watercooling that is a steal I'd get that over a 980 if I could custom water cool it


eh.. 295x2 comes water cooled... and outperforms a 980 way beyond what custom water cooling will allow a 980 to perform.

regardless it should be a no brainer.. UNLESS you absolutely need those NV proprietary stuff (cuda, mfaa, gsync, physx, game stream, shadow play etc)

there is no question in terms of performance.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Have you done any blood exams to see the levels of your thyroid hormones? (FT3, FT4, TSH). If not, you should, just in case.


it took years to get a diagnosis... but yeah... they said I had a metabolism disorder something like hyper-metabolic syndrome... IDK exactly what it was called now... I forgot... but anyway they cautioned me about some foods, and told me to try to maintain a certain weight...blah blah blah... whatever lol... only deadly if I don't eat enough and get sick they said... no meds was ever issued... before diagnosis, I was always sick and skinny...they freaked when they did a body fat check on me lol... once I got up to weight, they let me go...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have a question for you gamers i this thread. I set the 8320 up for my HTPC with a M5A99FX PRO R2.0 a CM_V8 cooler and my GTX 980. The HTPC was wiped clean and reinstalled with Win8 then I updated to 8.1. Downloaded TombRaider and was playing it last night. Over 2 hours it twice crashed the game to a black screen with a " NO TIME DATA" message. The game was still running in the background but just black screen. I could get to the desk top by opening task manager. The game though would stay in the black screen state till I killed the task and restarted it. Personally I'm leaning toward a Win8.1 issue either with that particular game or in general. Just wondered what your thoughts may be??
> 
> 
> 
> on stock settngs for 980?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not ! But it's stable. This seemed to me like an internal clock problem. I know that 8 and 8.1 don't measure time like they did in 7 that's why it's not legal on the bot without a counter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was that board on Win 7 previously? overclocked?
> 
> if yes, reflash or update bios and try again. As isn't windows 8 and 8.1 RTC based in the bios? (the whole reason for the benching w8 kerfuffle...)
> 
> Sidenote: has W8.1 install gotten simplified yet? it was a real PITA to install at release.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input FlailScHLAMP. That board (M5A) was my initial build with the 8350, the BIOS was updated and WIN8 was initially installed. Then I figured out how woefully inadequate it was to handle the Octocore that it was replaced by a Sabertooth. It was then relegated to HTPC and had a PII 965 in it for the most part.
I did quite a bit of reading yesterday and apparently Tomb Raider was a bit of a nightmare for Nvidia user at release, so I concentrated on the driver last night. In the end I set a different driver profile using Nvidia Inspector and played for 2+ hours hassle free after that.








As for the install it was an Update from Win8 and did it through the store. They made it quite seamless but there's a lot more crap in it that I need to address like "the cloud" I did have an activation issue but cleared it with the automated phone activation, maybe cause it's an OEM copy?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> it took years to get a diagnosis... but yeah... they said I had a metabolism disorder something like hyper-metabolic syndrome... IDK exactly what it was called now... I forgot... but anyway they cautioned me about some foods, and told me to try to maintain a certain weight...blah blah blah... whatever lol... only deadly if I don't eat enough and get sick they said... no meds was ever issued... before diagnosis, I was always sick and skinny...they freaked when they did a body fat check on me lol... once I got up to weight, they let me go...


Well, i figured something was off... Usually symptoms like you described origin from the thyroid (hyperthyroidism causes increase metabolism and sense of heat), but since it took years to find it, chances are it's something more rare, like Luft's syndrome or some other obscure cause of the likes. You should always bother your doctor about this though, even if no drugs were issued. There are still many pathologies for which there is no drug or pathologies that initially need no drugs, but one must monitor because they can deteriorate and require drugs. It's not about being deadly or not. A state of increased metabolism isn't good in the long run. It's like wearing out prematurely your body. Or, if this hypermetabolism, involves higher heart rate, which is very plausible, according to the extent of the problem, one could prescribe a heart drug to slow down. So, you 're not curing the cause, but you are dealing with an effect. At any case, you can't deal with such things on the internet, but, don't rely on an old diagnosis forever. Things change very fast in medicine, new therapies pop up constantly and the human organism is like a machine, that like all machines, needs tending. If you leave a part under stress for long, it will eventually turn around to bite you.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, i figured something was off... Usually symptoms like you described origin from the thyroid (hyperthyroidism causes increase metabolism and sense of heat), but since it took years to find it, chances are it's something more rare, like Luft's syndrome or some other obscure cause of the likes. You should always bother your doctor about this though, even if no drugs were issued. There are still many pathologies for which there is no drug or pathologies that initially need no drugs, but one must monitor because they can deteriorate and require drugs. It's not about being deadly or not. A state of increased metabolism isn't good in the long run. It's like wearing out prematurely your body. Or, if this hypermetabolism, involves higher heart rate, which is very plausible, according to the extent of the problem, one could prescribe a heart drug to slow down. So, you 're not curing the cause, but you are dealing with an effect. At any case, you can't deal with such things on the internet, but, don't rely on an old diagnosis forever. Things change very fast in medicine, new therapies pop up constantly and the human organism is like a machine, that like all machines, needs tending. If you leave a part under stress for long, it will eventually turn around to bite you.


its funny you mention the heart rate... because thats one thing they couldn't figure out... think it might have threw them a bit... my heart rate is and always has been low... blood pressure too... sometimes dangerously low even.. they did give me something for that for a while, but as I got older it took care of itself... probably my bacon loving habits helped lol.. but now my blood pressure holds at 114 over 65 with heart rate at rest usually around 55 - 60... they said thats ok...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> its funny you mention the heart rate... because thats one thing they couldn't figure out... think it might have threw them a bit... my heart rate is and always has been low... blood pressure too... sometimes dangerously low even.. they did give me something for that for a while, but as I got older it took care of itself... probably my bacon loving habits helped lol.. but now my blood pressure holds at 114 over 65 with heart rate at rest usually around 55 - 60... they said thats ok...


You bet it threw them off! Hypermetabolism with tendency to bradycardia? The only explanation that comes to mind, is that your heart at some point before visiting the doctors, adapted to the situation, much like an athlete's heart has lower heart rate than an average persons. A marathon runner is the best example. They are all skinny, because they burn a whole lot of calories in trainning, but their heart rate when idle, becomes low. Something similar must have happaned to you. If you come to remember the name of the disease, do send me a PM, i am curious. Must be a rare one.

The blood pressure is another story, it depends both on the force with which the heart contracts and the resistance of the blood vessels in the periphery. So, it's less weird.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys, don't know if this was asked before but I'll give it a shot: does anyone know of a way to overclock and use turbo from BIOS. With my GB UD3 (r 1.2) if I OC by multiplier in BIOS and try to set the turbo to some other speed, the second turbo state (not the maximum one) is always HTx20.5 which is the default 4100. The 8350 has 4.0/4.1/4.2 default frequencies (base, light multithreaded turbo, single threaded turbo - as far as I understant the p-states).

So if for example I set the base clock to 4300 and turbo to 4500, all done in multiplier, it will go to 4500 when it's in the highest turbo state, but it will still go to 4.1 for the second turbo state which is lower than the base clock. I'd like to play around with turbo as well but the situation described is a total turn off 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You bet it threw them off! Hypermetabolism with tendency to bradycardia? The only explanation that comes to mind, is that your heart at some point before visiting the doctors, adapted to the situation, much like an athlete's heart has lower heart rate than an average persons. A marathon runner is the best example. They are all skinny, because they burn a whole lot of calories in trainning, but their heart rate when idle, becomes low. Something similar must have happaned to you. If you come to remember the name of the disease, do send me a PM, i am curious. Must be a rare one.
> 
> The blood pressure is another story, it depends both on the force with which the heart contracts and the resistance of the blood vessels in the periphery. So, it's less weird.


I never was a big sports enthusiast, but I did love biking and hiking also was on the track team... I rode in two 150 mile bike rides when I was 10 and 12 (MS 150)... still can out do my 13 year old, so that may explain the low heart rate... I tend to stay active, even now a 10 mile hike is nothing... I took my son hiking in the Appalachians once... was only a 5 mile round trip.. starting elevation 4980' peak of 5720', you'd thought I tried to kill him from the sound of his breathing... so yeah.. if being in good shape helps the heart rate stay low, then that's probably it... I had always assumed though that my activity level was an effect of the metabolic issue though.... well this is







bad so I guess I'd best stop clogging up the thread lol. If I remember what it was they said I had I'll let you know...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, don't know if this was asked before but I'll give it a shot: does anyone know of a way to overclock and use turbo from BIOS. With my GB UD3 (r 1.2) if I OC by multiplier in BIOS and try to set the turbo to some other speed, the second turbo state (not the maximum one) is always HTx20.5 which is the default 4100. The 8350 has 4.0/4.1/4.2 default frequencies (base, light multithreaded turbo, single threaded turbo - as far as I understant the p-states).
> 
> So if for example I set the base clock to 4300 and turbo to 4500, all done in multiplier, it will go to 4500 when it's in the highest turbo state, but it will still go to 4.1 for the second turbo state which is lower than the base clock. I'd like to play around with turbo as well but the situation described is a total turn off
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


the only way I was able to get turbo to work proper during an OC was to overclock via the bus clock... like 210 instead of 200, and set turbo core to "enabled" instead of "auto" and then it works fine... just have to watch your ram, cpu/nb, and HT speeds to make sure they don't get higher than is stable or to add volts to compensate.


----------



## Mega Man

happy turkeygiving guys !!!

to all the non U.S. Guys /wave to you you are missing out


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I had always assumed though that my activity level was an effect of the metabolic issue though.... well this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad so I guess I'd best stop clogging up the thread lol. If I remember what it was they said I had I'll let you know...


The high metabolism does help the high activity and the high physical activity helps on its turn in being able to have low heart rate idle. For all purposes cycling and hiking are endurance sports. Heart likes cycling particularly. The heart becomes more efficient. This is why at idle the heart rate drops. And when on exercize, with the aid of hypermetabolism, heart rate can go very high, which is why your son is exhausted before you are.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> happy turkeygiving guys !!!
> 
> to all the non U.S. Guys /wave to you you are missing out


Happy thanksgiving to you and everyone as well. My blessings are many, hope you all have as much to be thankful for as I do


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> happy turkeygiving guys !!!
> 
> to all the non U.S. Guys /wave to you you are missing out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to you and everyone as well. My blessings are many, hope you all have as much to be thankful for as I do


happy thanksgiving to u both 2


----------



## Undervolter

Happy thanksgiving to american guys.


----------



## Benjiw

I have a question in regards to fitting a fan to the rear of the CPU socket, it seems like my case cant fit a 25mm fan in it with the side panel on, well atleast I don't think so, I tried to fit my mesh panel for my 500R on and it was hitting the lip on the socket window and wouldn't let the panel fit? Are you all using 25mm thick fans? will it only fit if the fan is right up against the cpu socket?


----------



## TRusselo

It is possible to buy 15 millimeter thick fans


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> It is possible to buy 15 millimeter thick fans


I am aware of this I'm just wondering if its possible to find a way to mount it in the window or not yet, my cables don't run near my window so I cant use the way that our resident fan man does it lol.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the only way I was able to get turbo to work proper during an OC was to overclock via the bus clock... like 210 instead of 200, and set turbo core to "enabled" instead of "auto" and then it works fine... just have to watch your ram, cpu/nb, and HT speeds to make sure they don't get higher than is stable or to add volts to compensate.


Yeah, that's what I've been doing, but that limits me due to dome RAM issues, I think one of my sticks went crazy. So I need to lower the frequency to up the bus. Oh well, thanks.


----------



## OldBarzo

Happy Thanksgiving to all US members, enjoy your day.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> happy turkeygiving guys !!!
> 
> to all the non U.S. Guys /wave to you you are missing out


we had our turkey day a month ago







late to the party are we?

Happy Stuffing day


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys, don't know if this was asked before but I'll give it a shot: does anyone know of a way to overclock and use turbo from BIOS. With my GB UD3 (r 1.2) if I OC by multiplier in BIOS and try to set the turbo to some other speed, the second turbo state (not the maximum one) is always HTx20.5 which is the default 4100. The 8350 has 4.0/4.1/4.2 default frequencies (base, light multithreaded turbo, single threaded turbo - as far as I understant the p-states).
> 
> So if for example I set the base clock to 4300 and turbo to 4500, all done in multiplier, it will go to 4500 when it's in the highest turbo state, but it will still go to 4.1 for the second turbo state which is lower than the base clock. I'd like to play around with turbo as well but the situation described is a total turn off
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


Its been done, there are limitations. IIRC Computer Restore was the one that i knew of that got that working.(might be in his guide)

it is pure FSB over clocked, the multi kinda needs to stay where it is. you also need to stay within TDP for it to actually kick in.

finding the lowest stable nb, ht, ram etc and hope for the best LOL


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a question in regards to fitting a fan to the rear of the CPU socket, it seems like my case cant fit a 25mm fan in it with the side panel on, well atleast I don't think so, I tried to fit my mesh panel for my 500R on and it was hitting the lip on the socket window and wouldn't let the panel fit? Are you all using 25mm thick fans? will it only fit if the fan is right up against the cpu socket?


I have mine stuck to the backplate of cpu and the vrm back plate... I'm pretty sure mine is 25...But to be fair I could almost fit a 40mm fan back there without issue


----------



## Mega Man

i could fit every pc fan out behind any of my sockets ( yay caselabs )


----------



## Deadboy90

Found my highest possible stable clock:

4.6 ghz @ 1.57v.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Found my highest possible stable clock:
> 
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.57v.


Damn.....thats a very "average" chip man


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Damn.....thats a very "average" chip man


PIGGY CHIP.... it so hungry it eat volts LONG TIME!


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> PIGGY CHIP.... it so hungry it eat volts LONG TIME!


Pretty much yea. I dont know if its even worth running it at this voltage for an extra, what, 200mhz over what it was.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a question in regards to fitting a fan to the rear of the CPU socket, it seems like my case cant fit a 25mm fan in it with the side panel on, well atleast I don't think so, I tried to fit my mesh panel for my 500R on and it was hitting the lip on the socket window and wouldn't let the panel fit? Are you all using 25mm thick fans? will it only fit if the fan is right up against the cpu socket?


This is what I did, a small chipset fan or you could use the one from the stock cooler. Double sided tape to stick it on the backplate. Dropped the socket temp nearly 10c



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Found my highest possible stable clock:
> 
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.57v.


Have you tried upping the CPU_NB voltage at all ? That seems like a huge amount of voltage just to get 4.6


----------



## OldBarzo

I have the same stable clock 4,615Ghz @ 1.356v, but no matter how much I increase the voltage or the CPU/NB voltage I cannot get beyond this clock speed. I have tried 4.7 and increased the voltage 1 point at a time up to and including 1.49v and when I start P95 I get to 1st worker and the screen freezes. Does the sane if I try using base clk increase along with multiplier. Have given up trying until I can afford an Asus CHV formula motherboard.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> I have the same stable clock 4,615Ghz @ 1.356v, but no matter how much I increase the voltage or the CPU/NB voltage I cannot get beyond this clock speed. I have tried 4.7 and increased the voltage 1 point at a time up to and including 1.49v and when I start P95 I get to 1st worker and the screen freezes. Does the sane if I try using base clk increase along with multiplier. Have given up trying until I can afford an Asus CHV formula motherboard.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


What LLC setting are you using?


----------



## OldBarzo

Ultra high and High CPU and NB

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is what I did, a small chipset fan or you could use the one from the stock cooler. Double sided tape to stick it on the backplate. Dropped the socket temp nearly 10c
> 
> 
> Have you tried upping the CPU_NB voltage at all ? That seems like a huge amount of voltage just to get 4.6


Do you keep the side of your case off?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I am aware of this I'm just wondering if its possible to find a way to mount it in the window or not yet, my cables don't run near my window so I cant use the way that our resident fan man does it lol.


Have you tried the stock AMD fan, thats quite thin.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have a similar problem... but at 5.4ghz lol.. trying to do fun runs to see how high I can get... and everytime I get instant freeze over 5.4ghz... managed one cpu dump at 5.42ish before freeze... I think it may be my PSU... its an OLD ultra LSP750... not known for being great... anyway, at 1.6v under any load I get shutdowns that require psu reset to restart.... If I OC my video card to 1200mhz with +20% power limit and stress test it, shutdown, power supply reset to restart... soooo I'm betting that I'm getting voltage ripples or something on the upper end of its limits that could be causing mine to freeze... I dont' know for sure, but I do have a corsair HX850 coming soon to test it with.. Can't even stress test above 1.55v without instant blackscreen shutdown... reset power supply and back on, very frustrating when I have great cooling on both my cpu and gpu... and still can't max them out lol...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Have you tried the stock AMD fan, thats quite thin.


I'm using a stock 80mm fan strapped to the back of the socket with those little black cable tie things you have on the back of yours but with the side panel on it stops the fan spinning and heats up my socket. I'll need a 15mm thick fan on the mesh panel so the back of the mobo tray will just have to stay exposed until I either get a tiny fan or watercool the VRM and NB.


----------



## gertruude

just bought a 240gb ssd drive.....not sure if i use it as my boot drive with a few games or just use it for games

any advice be appreciated


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just bought a 240gb ssd drive.....not sure if i use it as my boot drive with a few games or just use it for games
> 
> any advice be appreciated


Do you currently have an SSD as a boot drive?

If the answer is No then use it for your boot drive, if the answer is Yes then use it for Games


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just bought a 240gb ssd drive.....not sure if i use it as my boot drive with a few games or just use it for games
> 
> any advice be appreciated


I use my SSD for boot drive... drops boot times exponentially... assuming yours has a transfer rate like mine of 500+MBs it'd be great boot drive and for any large exe files you have... but as for games and storage I just use standard drives for that... I haven't really noticed that much difference in games except load times on some of the larger games... and yes I have tried some on my SSD vs my HDD... also when used as boot drive your page file will be on it by default.. .and that will help if you ever end up using up that ram enough to actually utilize the page file.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just bought a 240gb ssd drive.....not sure if i use it as my boot drive with a few games or just use it for games
> 
> any advice be appreciated


If you don't have an SSD as a boot drive already then Boot drive, always boot drive, best £60 I ever spent was on this 120gb SSDNow by kingston.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm using a stock 80mm fan strapped to the back of the socket with those little black cable tie things you have on the back of yours but with the side panel on it stops the fan spinning and heats up my socket. I'll need a 15mm thick fan on the mesh panel so the back of the mobo tray will just have to stay exposed until I either get a tiny fan or watercool the VRM and NB.


Maybe something like this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-3PIN-PC-COMPUTER-CASE-COOLING-FAN-50x50x10mm-12V-4000-RPM-NEW-/201216618634?pt=UK_Computing_Case_Fans&hash=item2ed971f08a


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Do you currently have an SSD as a boot drive?
> 
> If the answer is No then use it for your boot drive, if the answer is Yes then use it for Games


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I use my SSD for boot drive... drops boot times exponentially... assuming yours has a transfer rate like mine of 500+MBs it'd be great boot drive and for any large exe files you have... but as for games and storage I just use standard drives for that... I haven't really noticed that much difference in games except load times on some of the larger games... and yes I have tried some on my SSD vs my HDD... also when used as boot drive your page file will be on it by default.. .and that will help if you ever end up using up that ram enough to actually utilize the page file.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you don't have an SSD as a boot drive already then Boot drive, always boot drive, best £60 I ever spent was on this 120gb SSDNow by kingston.


thanks for advice guys....boot dive it is


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just bought a 240gb ssd drive.....not sure if i use it as my boot drive with a few games or just use it for games
> 
> any advice be appreciated


Boot drive Gerty, it speeds things up like nothing else.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is what I did, a small chipset fan or you could use the one from the stock cooler. Double sided tape to stick it on the backplate. Dropped the socket temp nearly 10c
> 
> 
> Have you tried upping the CPU_NB voltage at all ? That seems like a huge amount of voltage just to get 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> Do you keep the side of your case off?
Click to expand...

No the side panel is on. All you need is some air movement behind the mobo to keep things cooler. That's a very thin fan 10mm IIRC and maybe 50mm max across. It does run up to 5000 RPM and can be rather ear piercing. I put a reducer in line to slow it to about 4000 and it's much quieter.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Has anyone tried Windows 10 yet. was thinking of setting it up on a partition and dual booting with my windows 8.1.


----------



## OldBarzo

Have 10 on a 2nd 128 SSD. Apart from the addition of the start menu I don't find any significant improvement at the moment and some drivers are a bit iffy with it.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Have 10 on a 2nd 128 SSD. Apart from the addition of the start menu I don't find any significant improvement at the moment and some drivers are a bit iffy with it.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Well I'm using Start8 with my 8.1 but I'll give it a go to see if there are any advantages ( which I doubt).


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well I'm using Start8 with my 8.1 but I'll give it a go to see if there are any advantages ( which I doubt).


I have it on my laptop... and win 10 is still in the update 5 times and hour stage lol... other than that, I've noticed a few normal teething problems... this and that stops working lol.. but mostly ok. I think I will be getting it once the full version is out.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have it on my laptop... and win 10 is still in the update 5 times and hour stage lol... other than that, I've noticed a few normal teething problems... this and that stops working lol.. but mostly ok. I think I will be getting it once the full version is out.


God I hate windows updates. Still I had better see what the future holds for me


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just bought a 240gb ssd drive.....not sure if i use it as my boot drive with a few games or just use it for games
> 
> any advice be appreciated


240 is big enough to put the OS on without worry, especially if you do try Win8. My Windows folder after well over a year is just 16GB, the rest is other things I have on there. Also if you try Win8... Start8. 30 day trial free, but it'll remove the grand majority of your headaches.

You can move Pagefile off the SSD and onto a spare drive if you like, it isn't really needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just bought a 240gb ssd drive.....not sure if i use it as my boot drive with a few games or just use it for games
> 
> any advice be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> I use my SSD for boot drive... drops boot times exponentially... assuming yours has a *transfer rate like mine of 500+MBs* it'd be great boot drive and for any large exe files you have... but as for games and storage I just use standard drives for that... I haven't really noticed that much difference in games except load times on some of the larger games... and yes I have tried some on my SSD vs my HDD... also when used as boot drive your page file will be on it by default.. .and that will help if you ever end up using up that ram enough to actually utilize the page file.
Click to expand...

Seq reads mean nothing. IOPS is the only stat you should pay any real attention to these days aside from quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Has anyone tried Windows 10 yet. was thinking of setting it up on a partition and dual booting with my windows 8.1.


Yes. Do not use if for your main OS.

Driver support is ok and everything works well, but they have a keylogger that they use to improve auto correct and stuff. Do not use it as your main OS if you have any sensitive material on it. Toss it in a VM and play with it if you like, it's even more slick than 8 under the hood and the new Start/Metro style is better over all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Have 10 on a 2nd 128 SSD. Apart from the addition of the start menu I don't find any significant improvement at the moment and some drivers are a bit iffy with it.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm using Start8 with my 8.1 but I'll give it a go to see if there are any advantages *( which I doubt).*
Click to expand...

That would be ignorant. Microsoft does not develop a new OS every 3 years for it to be a complete copy of the old one with some UI changes. It isn't laid out in bold text for everyone, but every new OS has a lot of under the hood benefits. A large one I bet people didn't even notice with 8 is you do not have to restart your computer after driver installs and most updates are on the fly. The tickless core of the OS and the general fat trimming were good too. There's a huge list of things people have no idea about and don't care about because they simply don't know they exist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well I'm using Start8 with my 8.1 but I'll give it a go to see if there are any advantages ( which I doubt).
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on my laptop... and win 10 is still in the update 5 times and hour stage lol... other than that, I've noticed a few normal teething problems... this and that stops working lol.. but mostly ok. I think I will be getting it once the full version is out.
Click to expand...

The life of a Beta, yup. If you do not indent to help them fix the problems by reporting things then don't bother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have it on my laptop... and win 10 is still in the update 5 times and hour stage lol... other than that, I've noticed a few normal teething problems... this and that stops working lol.. but mostly ok. I think I will be getting it once the full version is out.
> 
> 
> 
> God I hate windows updates. Still I had better see what the future holds for me
Click to expand...

You hate your system being secure? I'm never putting my computer on your network, thats for sure. They don't update for no reason.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I love your matter of fact ways KyadCK, and yes that's correct, but ... some I've seen hitting the market lately had great IOPS, but super low read/write rates... I'm talking down to the mid 100's MBs, and while that's ok I suppose, I have flash drives that blow that away... none the less though, yes IOPS is king when it comes to pure performance. Thanks for catching me on that... I for some reason thought I put it in that post, but this dang head cold I've had for a week now is getting the best of me at times. Just out of curiosity what would you say is good? I've seen some as low as 1100, some claiming 90,000+ on write, and similar on read

low write showing on the bottom of the page on a spec sheet... comparing this one to another...

This one shows high IOPS on write, and slightly lower on read


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 240 is big enough to put the OS on without worry, especially if you do try Win8. My Windows folder after well over a year is just 16GB, the rest is other things I have on there. Also if you try Win8... Start8. 30 day trial free, but it'll remove the grand majority of your headaches.
> 
> You can move Pagefile off the SSD and onto a spare drive if you like, it isn't really needed.
> Seq reads mean nothing. IOPS is the only stat you should pay any real attention to these days aside from quality.
> Yes. Do not use if for your main OS.
> 
> Driver support is ok and everything works well, but they have a keylogger that they use to improve auto correct and stuff. Do not use it as your main OS if you have any sensitive material on it. Toss it in a VM and play with it if you like, it's even more slick than 8 under the hood and the new Start/Metro style is better over all.
> That would be ignorant. Microsoft does not develop a new OS every 3 years for it to be a complete copy of the old one with some UI changes. It isn't laid out in bold text for everyone, but every new OS has a lot of under the hood benefits. A large one I bet people didn't even notice with 8 is you do not have to restart your computer after driver installs and most updates are on the fly. The tickless core of the OS and the general fat trimming were good too. There's a huge list of things people have no idea about and don't care about because they simply don't know they exist.
> The life of a Beta, yup. If you do not indent to help them fix the problems by reporting things then don't bother.
> You hate your system being secure? I'm never putting my computer on your network, thats for sure. They don't update for no reason.


I update on auto. Its when the update crashes and takes an hour or to to fix that I hate. And I wouldn't use win10 as my regular operating system if you read my remark you would see that I want to dual boot using a partition. And I won't let any computers on my network I don't control. Much to security aware for that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I love your matter of fact ways KyadCK, and yes that's correct, but ... some I've seen hitting the market lately had great IOPS, but super low read/write rates... I'm talking down to the mid 100's MBs, and while that's ok I suppose, I have flash drives that blow that away... none the less though, yes IOPS is king when it comes to pure performance. Thanks for catching me on that... I for some reason thought I put it in that post, but this dang head cold I've had for a week now is getting the best of me at times. Just out of curiosity what would you say is good? I've seen some as low as 1100, some claiming 90,000+ on write, and similar on read
> 
> low write showing on the bottom of the page on a spec sheet... comparing this one to another...
> 
> This one shows high IOPS on write, and slightly lower on read


So? What files do you have that are both large and sequential that care if you have a read speed over 20MB/s?

Anything over 60k is usually alright, but the low write sqc on Crucial's drives for example should not be a concern to most people.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

this is pretty good i think.. but with rapid on of course because why the hell not?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So? What files do you have that are both large and sequential that care if you have a read speed over 20MB/s?
> 
> Anything over 60k is usually alright, but the low write sqc on Crucial's drives for example should not be a concern to most people.


well.. I have some ultra high res graphics that are 200+MB, also seems like read speed would help in boot time when paired with high IOPS.. I could be wrong there... I didn't take a chance I bought a drive that was good on both... or at least claimed it was lol... I need to test it to see... might be time to upgrade.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> So? What files do you have that are both large and sequential that care if you have a read speed over 20MB/s?
> 
> Anything over 60k is usually alright, but the low write sqc on Crucial's drives for example should not be a concern to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> well.. I have some ultra high res graphics that are 200+MB, also seems like read speed would help in boot time when paired with high IOPS.. I could be wrong there... I didn't take a chance I bought a drive that was good on both... or at least claimed it was lol... I need to test it to see... might be time to upgrade.
Click to expand...

It is not "read speed", it is "*Sequential* read speed". Huge difference.

Boot time is all small files. IOPS, not Seq Read.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It is not "read speed", it is "*Sequential* read speed". Huge difference.
> 
> Boot time is all small files. IOPS, not Seq Read.


Mines an old drive... like I said, I aimed for both high when I got it... and I suppose for at them time I bought it... (years ago and two pc's) its pretty good... IOPS on the benchmark came out to just over 20,000... read was less than advertized though especially on the non-sequential tests with small 4K files.. sequential was just under the rated 500MBs and went down to just under 200 MBs in the random read test, and in one test... down to 98 MBs but all in all, not too bad I suppose... but... a good excuse for an upgrade : )
edit: they still sell these lol... hey.. .says here the write IOPS are 85000, and the read is what it tested at 20,000... but mine was just over that.
http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1464062065&partno=VTX3-25SAT3-120G&rid=90&origin=pla&gclid=CIjBmPL6ncICFWVp7AodYyMAyA


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Maybe something like this.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-3PIN-PC-COMPUTER-CASE-COOLING-FAN-50x50x10mm-12V-4000-RPM-NEW-/201216618634?pt=UK_Computing_Case_Fans&hash=item2ed971f08a


Ah yes that would do the job! I was thinking of one of these?
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-075-AK&emcs0=2&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=FG-076-AK&emcs3=FG-075-AK


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It is not "read speed", it is "*Sequential* read speed". Huge difference.
> 
> Boot time is all small files. IOPS, not Seq Read.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines an old drive... like I said, I aimed for both high when I got it... and I suppose for at them time I bought it... (years ago and two pc's) its pretty good... IOPS on the benchmark came out to just over 20,000... read was less than advertized though especially on the non-sequential tests with small 4K files.. sequential was just under the rated 500MBs and went down to just under 200 MBs in the random read test, and in one test... down to 98 MBs but all in all, not too bad I suppose... but... a good excuse for an upgrade : )
> edit: they still sell these lol... hey.. .says here the write IOPS are 85000, and the read is what it tested at 20,000... but mine was just over that.
> http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1464062065&partno=VTX3-25SAT3-120G&rid=90&origin=pla&gclid=CIjBmPL6ncICFWVp7AodYyMAyA
Click to expand...

Estimations they give are based on perfect world scenarios. Perfect drivers, perfect load type, etc. That's why they aren't all that accurate. Randoms will always be much slower than Seq as well due to their very nature. Reviews are as important as ever.


----------



## cab2

My new 8350 is here, week 21, a good batch? Are they all PGS? I wonder if they've actually stopped making them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> My new 8350 is here, week 21, a good batch? Are they all PGS? I wonder if they've actually stopped making them.


There won't be another replacement aside from APUs until 2016, so unlikely.


----------



## Chopper1591

This is probably not the best place to ask.
But I just like it here. My fav. club.









Upgraded to a 290 tri-x lately and it is working okay.
Only downside, heat.

My cpu stays cool and quiet paired with an ek block and an UT60 360 radiator.
The gpu on the other hand is rather loud when overclocked, taking the advantage of the quiet cpu cooling away.

I am thinking about grabbing a second hand fullcover block for my gpu in the near future.

Now comes the question.
Will my current radiator be sufficient to cool both?
My fx-8320 is currently clocked at 4.7 with 1.44v.

Thanks guys.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This is probably not the best place to ask.
> But I just like it here. My fav. club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded to a 290 tri-x lately and it is working okay.
> Only downside, heat.
> 
> My cpu stays cool and quiet paired with an ek block and an UT60 360 radiator.
> The gpu on the other hand is rather loud when overclocked, taking the advantage of the quiet cpu cooling away.
> 
> I am thinking about grabbing a second hand fullcover block for my gpu in the near future.
> 
> Now comes the question.
> Will my current radiator be sufficient to cool both?
> My fx-8320 is currently clocked at 4.7 with 1.44v.
> 
> Thanks guys.


go for it. you've got lots of headroom at that voltage unless there are issues with your blocks or loop.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> go for it. you've got lots of headroom at that voltage unless there are issues with your blocks or loop.


I really find mixed info on this subject.
Some tell their is plenty of headroom so you can easily do cpu+gpu on a 360.
Others say you can only with both the cpu and gpu on stock. Or with very high fan speeds.

My cpu with this setting stays very cool while gaming, 35-40c with low fan speeds(600-800).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> go for it. you've got lots of headroom at that voltage unless there are issues with your blocks or loop.
> 
> 
> 
> I really find mixed info on this subject.
> Some tell their is plenty of headroom so you can easily do cpu+gpu on a 360.
> Others say you can only with both the cpu and gpu on stock. Or with very high fan speeds.
> 
> My cpu with this setting stays very cool while gaming, 35-40c with low fan speeds(600-800).
Click to expand...

I had a 8320 at 5.0 1.575V and a 7990 on an RX360.

You're fine.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> go for it. you've got lots of headroom at that voltage unless there are issues with your blocks or loop.
> 
> 
> 
> I really find mixed info on this subject.
> Some tell their is plenty of headroom so you can easily do cpu+gpu on a 360.
> Others say you can only with both the cpu and gpu on stock. Or with very high fan speeds.
> 
> My cpu with this setting stays very cool while gaming, 35-40c with low fan speeds(600-800).
Click to expand...

well you are not gunna be able to add the card to the loop without noticing something.

for example (i know this is sorta apples to oranges, but freshness in a sense is in your favor.. weird analogy i know)

i've got 360mm space split between my two AIO's my cpu running @ 4.75 @ 1.53v underload, and my 780 ti is running a modded bios with unlocked voltage.

if i had a block on my card i could go higher (but its a g10 style thing, vrm temps are limiting me now)

I don't have the headroom to clock my cpu higher due to the insane volts required for my vWall. but my card has a little more in the tank once i get VRMs under control

I run my rads push pull @ 7v and i don't over heat.

by comparison.. you've got a thick 360, WAY better rad then the Cheap aios that i'm using. your block is better a block on a card will better dissipate the heat..

you might need to speed your fan up a touch and maybe your pump but asside from those to things a slightly raised liquid saturation temp is about what i would expect from an addition like that.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I had a 8320 at 5.0 1.575V and a 7990 on an RX360.
> 
> You're fine.


That's info I was looking for.
Thanks.

Which fans and at what speed were you running btw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well you are not gunna be able to add the card to the loop without noticing something.
> 
> for example (i know this is sorta apples to oranges, but freshness in a sense is in your favor.. weird analogy i know)
> 
> i've got 360mm space split between my two AIO's my cpu running @ 4.75 @ 1.53v underload, and my 780 ti is running a modded bios with unlocked voltage.
> 
> if i had a block on my card i could go higher (but its a g10 style thing, vrm temps are limiting me now)
> 
> I don't have the headroom to clock my cpu higher due to the insane volts required for my vWall. but my card has a little more in the tank once i get VRMs under control
> 
> I run my rads push pull @ 7v and i don't over heat.
> 
> by comparison.. you've got a thick 360, WAY better rad then the Cheap aios that i'm using. your block is better a block on a card will better dissipate the heat..
> 
> you might need to speed your fan up a touch and maybe your pump but asside from those to things a slightly raised liquid saturation temp is about what i would expect from an addition like that.


Yeah, difference between AIO and thick rad's is massive. I had my 8320 cooled by a h100 before, by all means that aint a bad cooler but this is much better.

Vrm is the main reason I am looking at fullcover over universal. They are even the problem now, the core is pretty cool with the stock tri-x cooler(80c with a 1200 core OC).

My voltage wall is where I am @ now. 4.8 requires some more and going to 5.0 is just plain mad, requires me to pump like 1.58v.
For me, this puppy is doing what she is asked to do on 4.7ghz. 4.6 is the sweetspot, this will require 1.41v

Upping the fans a bit is no problem. Even on 100% (1850rpm) they are more quiet then the stock gpu cooler.

I am also looking at buying some in-line water temp. meter.
To get an idea on where I am, load wise.
What should one aim for? Max water temp. I know my xspc bay res says max water temp 50c.

And also, my d5 is currently on speed 2. So there is plenty to gain there too.
This is also a reason I want a temp meter. To see what the increased pump speed does.
Higher flow is not necessarily better, right?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I had a 8320 at 5.0 1.575V and a 7990 on an RX360.
> 
> You're fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's info I was looking for.
> Thanks.
> 
> Which fans and at what speed were you running btw?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well you are not gunna be able to add the card to the loop without noticing something.
> 
> for example (i know this is sorta apples to oranges, but freshness in a sense is in your favor.. weird analogy i know)
> 
> i've got 360mm space split between my two AIO's my cpu running @ 4.75 @ 1.53v underload, and my 780 ti is running a modded bios with unlocked voltage.
> 
> if i had a block on my card i could go higher (but its a g10 style thing, vrm temps are limiting me now)
> 
> I don't have the headroom to clock my cpu higher due to the insane volts required for my vWall. but my card has a little more in the tank once i get VRMs under control
> 
> I run my rads push pull @ 7v and i don't over heat.
> 
> by comparison.. you've got a thick 360, WAY better rad then the Cheap aios that i'm using. your block is better a block on a card will better dissipate the heat..
> 
> you might need to speed your fan up a touch and maybe your pump but asside from those to things a slightly raised liquid saturation temp is about what i would expect from an addition like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, difference between AIO and thick rad's is massive. I had my 8320 cooled by a h100 before, by all means that aint a bad cooler but this is much better.
> 
> Vrm is the main reason I am looking at fullcover over universal. They are even the problem now, the core is pretty cool with the stock tri-x cooler(80c with a 1200 core OC).
> 
> My voltage wall is where I am @ now. 4.8 requires some more and going to 5.0 is just plain mad. 4.9 requires me to pump like 1.58v.
> For me, this puppy is doing what she is asked to do on 4.7ghz. 4.6 is the sweetspot, this will require 1.41v
> 
> Upping the fans a bit is no problem. Even on 100% (1850rpm) they are more quiet then the stock gpu cooler.
> 
> I am also looking at buying some in-line water temp. meter.
> To get an idea on where I am, load wise.
> What should one aim for? Max water temp. I know my xspc bay res says max water temp 50c.
> 
> And also, my d5 is currently on speed 2. So there is plenty to gain there too.
> This is also a reason I want a temp meter. To see what the increased pump speed does.
> Higher flow is not necessarily better, right?
Click to expand...

You are getting in to questions i don't really know the answer too LOL

I would assume routing of the water will make a big difference.

a Gpu's tolerance for heat is greater, so i would think that "Res->Pump->Rad-> both blocks in parallel -> res" would be a decent route with a single rad.

but again.. don't take my word for it.. this is all theory for me.. wait for someone with real experience on that







I wouldn't have any idea if that would be too much for a single D5 to do.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> You are getting in to questions i don't really know the answer too LOL
> 
> I would assume routing of the water will make a big difference.
> 
> a Gpu's tolerance for heat is greater, so i would think that "Res->Pump->Rad-> both blocks in parallel -> res" would be a decent route with a single rad.
> 
> but again.. don't take my word for it.. this is all theory for me.. wait for someone with real experience on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have any idea if that would be too much for a single D5 to do.


The d5 should be plenty to do both cpu and gpu with one rad.

The routing on the other hand needs some more insight indeed.
Haven't thought about parallel.

Will look into this tomorrow.
Getting some shut eye now.

Have a nice night.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There won't be another replacement aside from APUs until 2016, so unlikely.


Thanks. Week 21 is May, that's pretty old inventory, which makes me think they may have stopped manufacturing 8350s. And yeah I doubt we'll see anything new for AM3+

BTW, Amazon shipped this in an envelope by mail, the box is dented and heatsink slightly damaged, CPU looks OK though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There won't be another replacement aside from APUs until 2016, so unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Week 21 is May, that's pretty old inventory, which makes me think they may have stopped manufacturing 8350s. And yeah I doubt we'll see anything new for AM3+
> 
> BTW, Amazon shipped this in an envelope by mail, the box is dented and heatsink slightly damaged, CPU looks OK though.
Click to expand...

My 8370e is1432 , fwiw.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

the way i see it is, they have Seven octo core SKUs

if they are able to ramp up the production to the point of greater discount due to great volume
profit margins grows, to stay competitive from a performace/$ ratio they shave a little bit of the profit, likely making a hair more profit.

as long as they are able to do this I don't see them ceasing production until after it has been succeeded.
at that point it will be that much cheaper and they can use it as budget chips for their high end to fill the gaps before they roll out new stuff that make it obsolete.

Sandy bridge is still relevant, albeit just as long in the tooth, but her fangs don't necessarily dictate usefulness.

yes intel is faster.. but not when it comes to flying off the shelf. when the price to performance is right.. the price is right..


----------



## Tsine

I can't run ITB with AVX . How do i enable Avx on ITB ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsine*
> 
> I can't run ITB with AVX . How do i enable Avx on ITB ?


did u download it from page 1?


----------



## hucklebuck

Which would be a better cpu to get for oc'ing, 8370 or 8370e? If anyone one has either of these what are the the volts required to hit 5.0?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Which would be a better cpu to get for oc'ing, 8370 or 8370e? If anyone one has either of these what are the the volts required to hit 5.0?


For high overclocks the non-e on average should do better. If you want a chip that gives a very good daily OC on low voltage, that might give an advantage to the "e" chip.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Which would be a better cpu to get for oc'ing, 8370 or 8370e? If anyone one has either of these what are the the volts required to hit 5.0?


I've seen people using them... truth is, its just like any other vishera chip... lottery... some might hit it as low as my 9590 at only 1.45vcore... some might not every get stable at it... I'd try 1.5 for a start and test... and go from there, if it passes with flying colors, back off till it don't then go back to lowest stable volts... also would recommend using high or ultra high LLC... .I use ultra high LLC with 1.44vcore set in bios... this gives me 1.45 in windows with bumps to 1.464 on occasion. check out the 5ghz club 1st page for the lists... they have at least one 8370 on there I've seen.

the non e would seem to be the better for OC'ing though


----------



## Tojara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> Which would be a better cpu to get for oc'ing, 8370 or 8370e? If anyone one has either of these what are the the volts required to hit 5.0?


8370E's are generally better for overclocking if you don't have very high end cooling. The voltage you need depends on the chip in question, some might require 1.5V, some 1.6V.


----------



## emsj86

so how does this look on a water cool system. is this good. and this is with fans at 1000 rpms pump is at 100 percent 4000rpm plus



also picked up a drain valve for the water cool system, 240 gb ocz ssd for 70 and zowie evo optical mouse for 28 on black friday


----------



## emsj86

i think if I changed both my 360 and 240 rad to intake i could easly run 5 ghz at a good temp. and if i put the fans at 100 percent i think i can max this chip as far as it can go. very happy with my water cooling. going to try past 5 ghz just for benching to see how far i can take this cpu with still being stable


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> 
> so how does this look on a water cool system. is this good. and this is with fans at 1000 rpms pump is at 100 percent 4000rpm plus
> 
> 
> 
> also picked up a drain valve for the water cool system, 240 gb ocz ssd for 70 and zowie evo optical mouse for 28 on black friday


IMHO not so good.

You are running dual rad's right.
What are the gpu settings/clocks?

That was after only 5 minutes of blend?
You might look into trying to get the socket temp lower. How is your airflow?

Edit:
Just did a 5 minute blend.
For you to compare results.

I am running a single 360 rad.


----------



## emsj86

My 780 is overclocked to 1300mhz at 1.21v. I have my fans setup for exhiast for looks but will dvjange to intake when I add my backplate for the gpu block and drain mini valve. The amp. Temp in the room is. 76 degrees. Well if I put my fans higher there at 900-1200 rpm I get a big difference in temp but I don't like my computer audible. As for the test I ran prime for 30 minutes just prior to running that test so it was stressing for 30-35 minutes.


----------



## emsj86

A thick rad is not going to make a huge difference. See rad line up. Bigger hoses won't either. Good air flow and fans help a lot. Also depends on your room temp. When I put my fans to 100 percent I see a 5-10 degree difference and when I had them as intakes it was 10-15 difference. Gpu put out a lot of heat so having them on the same loop with your gpu makes a difference. End of the day I sick to my 4.8 ghz oc for daily use. I game so anything over. 4.8 doesn't show a difference. Only thing it does is add temp and voltage.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> IMHO not so good.
> 
> You are running dual rad's right.
> What are the gpu settings/clocks?
> 
> That was after only 5 minutes of blend?
> You might look into trying to get the socket temp lower. How is your airflow?
> 
> Edit:
> Just did a 5 minute blend.
> For you to compare results.
> 
> I am running a single 360 rad.


I may be wrong but isn't the 8320 the new 800" cpu were they use less wattage and in turn less temps


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> IMHO not so good.
> 
> You are running dual rad's right.
> What are the gpu settings/clocks?
> 
> That was after only 5 minutes of blend?
> You might look into trying to get the socket temp lower. How is your airflow?
> 
> Edit:
> Just did a 5 minute blend.
> For you to compare results.
> 
> I am running a single 360 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but isn't the 8320 the new 800" cpu were they use less wattage and in turn less temps
Click to expand...

8320E*

And only at stock. Anything else depends on the chip.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> A thick rad is not going to make a huge difference. See rad line up. Bigger hoses won't either. Good air flow and fans help a lot. Also depends on your room temp. When I put my fans to 100 percent I see a 5-10 degree difference and when I had them as intakes it was 10-15 difference. Gpu put out a lot of heat so having them on the same loop with your gpu makes a difference. End of the day I sick to my 4.8 ghz oc for daily use. I game so anything over. 4.8 doesn't show a difference. Only thing it does is add temp and voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I may be wrong but isn't the 8320 the new 800" cpu were they use less wattage and in turn less temps


I am not attacking you or something. You sound hostile.
Am just saying that I find the difference small, while you have one extra rad.

Airflow should be good, my rad is outside the case.








And for fans, the ap-15's are known to be pretty good actually.
Bigger hoses, yeah... I don't really know why I went with 1/2". Might as well go with 3/8" next time for easier routing(more flexibel).

I went with the UT60 because of the rather low fpi. I also like my system quiet.









Agree with you on the 4.8 clock. For gaming that is more then enough I think.

You are talking about the new E series, right?
Those have a 95w TDP.

Mine is pratically a lower clocked 8350. Although most 8350's can be expected to have a somewhat larger headroom when overclocking.

And I actually think the 8-core amd puts out more heat then a gpu.
But that is just guessing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> A thick rad is not going to make a huge difference. See rad line up. Bigger hoses won't either. Good air flow and fans help a lot. Also depends on your room temp. When I put my fans to 100 percent I see a 5-10 degree difference and when I had them as intakes it was 10-15 difference. Gpu put out a lot of heat so having them on the same loop with your gpu makes a difference. End of the day I sick to my 4.8 ghz oc for daily use. I game so anything over. 4.8 doesn't show a difference. Only thing it does is add temp and voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I may be wrong but isn't the 8320 the new 800" cpu were they use less wattage and in turn less temps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not attacking you or something. You sound hostile.
> Am just saying that I find the difference small, while you have one extra rad.
> 
> Airflow should be good, my rad is outside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for fans, the ap-15's are known to be pretty good actually.
> Bigger hoses, yeah... I don't really know why I went with 1/2". Might as well go with 3/8" next time for easier routing(more flexibel).
> 
> I went with the UT60 because of the rather low fpi. I also like my system quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you on the 4.8 clock. For gaming that is more then enough I think.
> 
> You are talking about the new E series, right?
> Those have a 95w TDP.
> 
> Mine is pratically a lower clocked 8350. Although most 8350's can be expected to have a somewhat larger headroom when overclocking.
> 
> And I actually think the 8-core amd puts out more heat then a gpu.
> But that is just guessing.
Click to expand...

Depends on the gpu, I had 2 4870x2's running in quadfire , when folding, the heat they put out was very much like a space heater.


----------



## emsj86

I'm sorry if I came off as defensive. I didn't mean it to be that way. I actually like seeing what others do and have done. Helps me plus it's fun. Yeh the ut60 is the rad I wanted. For the same reason as you plus the multi ports which make running a drain perfect. I have a. 240 swiftech xp on bottom and when I run the mini valve drain it will have some left over in there requiring blowing through with dry nitrogen (which I have from work) or tilting the case. It's nice with my job having nitrogen when maintaining my loop bc nitrogen has no moisture. (We use it for running our refrigeration line sets which can not have even the tiny bit of mostiure. )


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Thanks. Week 21 is May, that's pretty old inventory, which makes me think they may have stopped manufacturing 8350s. And yeah I doubt we'll see anything new for AM3+
> 
> BTW, Amazon shipped this in an envelope by mail, the box is dented and heatsink slightly damaged, CPU looks OK though.


I got a 8320 purchased 45 days ago (in Finland) that is 1406. It is possible that they have stopped or will soon stop making 8320s and 8350s but only because the E models are out.


----------



## emsj86

I'm sorry if I came off as defensive. I didn't mean it to be that way. I would like to see your watercooled build.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Thanks. Week 21 is May, that's pretty old inventory, which makes me think they may have stopped manufacturing 8350s. And yeah I doubt we'll see anything new for AM3+
> 
> BTW, Amazon shipped this in an envelope by mail, the box is dented and heatsink slightly damaged, CPU looks OK though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 8320 purchased 45 days ago (in Finland) that is 1406. It is possible that they have stopped or will soon stop making 8320s and 8350s but only because the E models are out.
Click to expand...

No. Because not all 8370s and 8320s can run at 95w.

It's called binning. All Piledriver FX chips are the *exact same chip.* The only difference is clocks and cores enabled, and not all of them will be able to run as light as an E chip.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Thanks. Week 21 is May, that's pretty old inventory, which makes me think they may have stopped manufacturing 8350s. And yeah I doubt we'll see anything new for AM3+
> 
> BTW, Amazon shipped this in an envelope by mail, the box is dented and heatsink slightly damaged, CPU looks OK though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 8320 purchased 45 days ago (in Finland) that is 1406. It is possible that they have stopped or will soon stop making 8320s and 8350s but only because the E models are out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because not all 8370s and 8320s can run at 95w.
> 
> It's called binning. All Piledriver FX chips are the *exact same chip.* The only difference is clocks and cores enabled, and not all of them will be able to run as light as an E chip.
Click to expand...

would it be safe to assume that these "new" FX(e) bins are former Opteron bins?

or is it more likely the process has matured enough for warrant the extra binned categories?

^^sorry if that isn't clear


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Thanks. Week 21 is May, that's pretty old inventory, which makes me think they may have stopped manufacturing 8350s. And yeah I doubt we'll see anything new for AM3+
> 
> BTW, Amazon shipped this in an envelope by mail, the box is dented and heatsink slightly damaged, CPU looks OK though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 8320 purchased 45 days ago (in Finland) that is 1406. It is possible that they have stopped or will soon stop making 8320s and 8350s but only because the E models are out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Because not all 8370s and 8320s can run at 95w.
> 
> It's called binning. All Piledriver FX chips are the *exact same chip.* The only difference is clocks and cores enabled, and not all of them will be able to run as light as an E chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would it be safe to assume that these "new" FX(e) bins are former Opteron bins?
> 
> or is it more likely the process has matured enough for warrant the extra binned categories?
> 
> ^^sorry if that isn't clear
Click to expand...

They're all former Opteron bins. FX is the same die as all Warsaw Opterons.

But no, AMD has a history of improving their chips over time as the process matures. Phenom II was the same way.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> would it be safe to assume that these "new" FX(e) bins are former Opteron bins?
> 
> or is it more likely the process has matured enough for warrant the extra binned categories?
> 
> ^^sorry if that isn't clear


If you look back at the history of "e" versions in AM3 Athlon II, this is happened.

1) AMD launches Athlon 600e and 605e (45W) at the same time with Athlon 620 and 630 (95W).
2) One year later, launches Athlon 610e and 615e, with higher clocks, all at 45W.

It is noteworthy, that the 615e was 2.5Ghz at 45W, while the 620 was 2.6 at 95W.

As the process was refined, they were able to get higher clocks with the same TDP, to the point that they almost reached the 620 that had double the TDP.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No. Because not all 8370s and 8320s can run at 95w.
> 
> It's called binning. All Piledriver FX chips are the *exact same chip.* The only difference is clocks and cores enabled, and not all of them will be able to run as light as an E chip.


I remember caming to that knowledge a couple of years ago.
Woot?

Aren't the highest clocked cpu's some kind of alien stuff?
They are all the same? Really?


----------



## Nomadskid

Alright guys, I got to 5 ghz bootable and usable, i just can't get it stable. Any tips on getting it stable? http://valid.x86.fr/q7q13e


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Alright guys, I got to 5 ghz bootable and usable, i just can't get it stable. Any tips on getting it stable? http://valid.x86.fr/q7q13e


More voltage to the chip, both of my 8350's need around 1.53 volts + at load to be stable at 5 ghz.. The 9370 is around 1.51. I've not played with the 8370 e enough to know yet.

I would be careful though, that board has a reputation for eating chips.

I'd back off to around 4.8 ghz and try OCCT , do a quick 10 minute run , paying attention to the temp and voltage graphs it creates. Doing so at your own risk of course - good luck.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Alright guys, I got to 5 ghz bootable and usable, i just can't get it stable. Any tips on getting it stable? http://valid.x86.fr/q7q13e


What is your cpu-nb voltage?
Could raise that if not done already. Try 1.2v - 1.25v

And your cpu voltage is probably too low.
I need around 1.54v for a 4.9 clock.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No. Because not all 8370s and 8320s can run at 95w.
> 
> It's called binning. All Piledriver FX chips are the *exact same chip.* The only difference is clocks and cores enabled, and not all of them will be able to run as light as an E chip.


Just forgot that besides the e chips there is also the 8370. On a SKU basis I wouldn't be surprised if the 8350 just vanishes at some point, leaving behind the 8320/8320E and 8370/8370E.


----------



## eosgreen

anyone here play/stream sc2 and league? have a few questions but dont wana clog up the thread so if someone would msg me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No. Because not all 8370s and 8320s can run at 95w.
> 
> It's called binning. All Piledriver FX chips are the *exact same chip.* The only difference is clocks and cores enabled, and not all of them will be able to run as light as an E chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Just forgot that besides the e chips there is also the 8370. On a SKU basis I wouldn't be surprised if the 8350 just vanishes at some point, leaving behind the 8320/8320E and 8370/8370E.
Click to expand...

also a 8310


----------



## StrongForce

I'm running at 4.6 now (reduce from 4.7 cause of heat) and now I notice my idle temps are horrible.. oscillating from 38 to 48, not stable is not a good sign isn't it ? I guess I'll have to reapply thermal paste ( again..) sounds like there are some bubbles or something, also with a ND14 I shouldnt overheat at 4.6.. yet on prime95 i do now.. and even in games it reached 72-75.

The only thing I changed is I bought a r9 290x Gigabytes windforce, but that shouldn't up the temps by so much right ?? especially at idle.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm running at 4.6 now (reduce from 4.7 cause of heat) and now I notice my idle temps are horrible.. oscillating from 38 to 48, not stable is not a good sign isn't it ? I guess I'll have to reapply thermal paste ( again..) sounds like there are some bubbles or something, also with a ND14 I shouldnt overheat at 4.6.. yet on prime95 i do now.. and even in games it reached 72-75.
> 
> The only thing I changed is I bought a r9 290x Gigabytes windforce, but *that shouldn't up the temps by so much right* ?? especially at idle.


I don't think so no.
It will heat up a bit, more then the reference gpu, because it dumps the heat inside the case.

What were your idle temps before?
Which paste did you use? And how did you apply it?

Just made an idle shot to compare:
4.7 clock @ 1.44v


Mine is actually very low...
Ambient is around 19c I think.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm running at 4.6 now (reduce from 4.7 cause of heat) and now I notice my idle temps are horrible.. oscillating from 38 to 48, not stable is not a good sign isn't it ? I guess I'll have to reapply thermal paste ( again..) sounds like there are some bubbles or something, also with a ND14 I shouldnt overheat at 4.6.. yet on prime95 i do now.. and even in games it reached 72-75.
> 
> The only thing I changed is I bought a r9 290x Gigabytes windforce, but that shouldn't up the temps by so much right ?? especially at idle.


Sounds like either a bad mount or you need some better airflow to get rid of the GPU's heat.

Try Prime95 with the side off your case and you'll have an answer to which it is


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sounds like either a bad mount or you need some better airflow to get rid of the GPU's heat.
> 
> Try Prime95 with the side off your case and you'll have an answer to which it is


This.

Considering OP said he only changed to another gpu, I think airflow is the case.

Edit:
Pretty happy with these temps btw.
Ap-15's around 800-900rpm.


The cpu-fan displayed in hwmonitor is actually the intake fan behind the socket.


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I really find mixed info on this subject.
> Some tell their is plenty of headroom so you can easily do cpu+gpu on a 360.
> Others say you can only with both the cpu and gpu on stock. Or with very high fan speeds.
> 
> My cpu with this setting stays very cool while gaming, 35-40c with low fan speeds(600-800).


sorry for the late response but I am currently running an 8320 oc 4.4 Ghz and an r9 280x AND a 7950 both oc to 1150/1300 on a xt45 360.

with the lid off of my case for better flow, my cpu runs room temp at idle 19-21 deg C.
while gaming or running gaming benches, max 49-51 C

With the lid on, add 3-5 degress idle 23, used 55.

using Corsair SP 120 fans, static pressure quiet edition fans. not the best CFM, but with rad fans you want static pressure. Both is ideal.

so with a ut 60 you have just a little more head room than i do


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> sorry for the late response but I am currently running an 8320 oc 4.4 Ghz and an r9 280x AND a 7950 both oc to 1150/1300 on a xt45 360.
> 
> with the lid off of my case for better flow, my cpu runs room temp at idle 19-21 deg C.
> while gaming or running gaming benches, max 49-51 C
> 
> With the lid on, add 3-5 degress idle 23, used 55.
> 
> using Corsair SP 120 fans, static pressure quiet edition fans. not the best CFM, but with rad fans you want static pressure. Both is ideal.
> 
> so with a ut 60 you have just a little more head room than i do


So you are running CF?
The two cards will most likely put out more heat then my 290.
So coupled with my 8320 @ 4.7ghz I should be very good indeed.

Thanks for the share.

My lid is also away from the radiator.... as it is external.









*What do you guys think* about putting the UT60 in push pull?
Worth it? Or would I be much better of by adding a cheap 240 rad?


----------



## andydabeast

Hi peeps,

I will have an 8370 in January. I assume that because the 8370 is pretty much an 8350 that I would be able to join this owners club?
Can't wait to see how far I can push it. My cooler is the Xigmatek Dark Knight (first one, not the dark knight II) so from what I have read I may be able to get to like 4.6ish GHz?
Has anyone really seen a noticeable difference in overclocking performance between the 8350 and 8370?

Can't wait to join yall


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Hi peeps,
> 
> I will have an 8370 in January. I assume that because the 8370 is pretty much an 8350 that I would be able to join this owners club?
> Can't wait to see how far I can push it. My cooler is the Xigmatek Dark Knight (first one, not the dark knight II) so from what I have read I may be able to get to like 4.6ish GHz?
> Has anyone really seen a noticeable difference in overclocking performance between the 8350 and 8370?
> 
> Can't wait to join yall


No you have to make your own club.

Joking








Your welcome.

I am also curious to the difference in clocking potential.
Although I don't expect it to clock much higher...
You are cooling bound anyway. But you shouldn't be disappointed by your cooler.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> No you have to make your own club.
> 
> Joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> I am also curious to the difference in clocking potential.
> Although I don't expect it to clock much higher...
> You are cooling bound anyway. But you shouldn't be disappointed by your cooler.


According to the 21 samples on Passmark (11 of which also overclocked) the 8370 has on average 1.5% better overclocking. This is negligible and too small of a sample size but still interesting. The 21 samples are also on average higher in stock score.

8350 stock score average- 9,019
overclock score average- 10,000

8370 stock score average- 9,229
overclock score average- 10,362

For only 100MHz turbo clock difference it surprises me that there is a 210 score difference. Again, it is a small sample size. Time and samples may tell a different story.

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/overclocked_cpus.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> sorry for the late response but I am currently running an 8320 oc 4.4 Ghz and an r9 280x AND a 7950 both oc to 1150/1300 on a xt45 360.
> 
> with the lid off of my case for better flow, my cpu runs room temp at idle 19-21 deg C.
> while gaming or running gaming benches, max 49-51 C
> 
> With the lid on, add 3-5 degress idle 23, used 55.
> 
> using Corsair SP 120 fans, static pressure quiet edition fans. not the best CFM, but with rad fans you want static pressure. Both is ideal.
> 
> so with a ut 60 you have just a little more head room than i do
> 
> 
> 
> So you are running CF?
> The two cards will most likely put out more heat then my 290.
> So coupled with my 8320 @ 4.7ghz I should be very good indeed.
> 
> Thanks for the share.
> 
> My lid is also away from the radiator.... as it is external.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you guys think* about putting the UT60 in push pull?
> Worth it? Or would I be much better of by adding a cheap 240 rad?
Click to expand...

Look at it this way chopper. Get some decent fans and try it. If it doesn't make a difference you'll still need mored fans for another rad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Hi peeps,
> 
> I will have an 8370 in January. I assume that because the 8370 is pretty much an 8350 that I would be able to join this owners club?
> Can't wait to see how far I can push it. My cooler is the Xigmatek Dark Knight (first one, not the dark knight II) so from what I have read I may be able to get to like 4.6ish GHz?
> Has anyone really seen a noticeable difference in overclocking performance between the 8350 and 8370?
> 
> Can't wait to join yall


It all depends on the CPU in particular. The process is the same but the results can really vary. No one can tell till the cpu is in the board what voltage you'll require for a particular clock.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> sorry for the late response but I am currently running an 8320 oc 4.4 Ghz and an r9 280x AND a 7950 both oc to 1150/1300 on a xt45 360.
> 
> with the lid off of my case for better flow, my cpu runs room temp at idle 19-21 deg C.
> while gaming or running gaming benches, max 49-51 C
> 
> With the lid on, add 3-5 degress idle 23, used 55.
> 
> using Corsair SP 120 fans, static pressure quiet edition fans. not the best CFM, but with rad fans you want static pressure. Both is ideal.
> 
> so with a ut 60 you have just a little more head room than i do
> 
> 
> 
> So you are running CF?
> The two cards will most likely put out more heat then my 290.
> So coupled with my 8320 @ 4.7ghz I should be very good indeed.
> 
> Thanks for the share.
> 
> My lid is also away from the radiator.... as it is external.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do you guys think* about putting the UT60 in push pull?
> Worth it? Or would I be much better of by adding a cheap 240 rad?
Click to expand...

It will really vary from person to person. Either would help

Push pull would depend on the fans used

The rad would help too


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Look at it this way chopper. Get some decent fans and try it. If it doesn't make a difference you'll still need mored fans for another rad.
> It all depends on the CPU in particular. The process is the same but the results can really vary. No one can tell till the cpu is in the board what voltage you'll require for a particular clock.


That's a nice point there.








Haven't thought about it that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It will really vary from person to person. Either would help
> 
> Push pull would depend on the fans used
> 
> The rad would help too


It both helps for sure.

Well I currently use ap-15s...
But they arent made anymore, right?

Although I am sceptic about the benefit from push pulling a 8 fpi rad...
Ah well. I will just see how well it performs as it is now. Maybe I can get away without upgrading to either path.

What would you guys advice as comperable fans?
Don't want to go all out with funds.
Cheapest fans that have a nice noise to pressure ratio.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Look at it this way chopper. Get some decent fans and try it. If it doesn't make a difference you'll still need mored fans for another rad.
> It all depends on the CPU in particular. The process is the same but the results can really vary. No one can tell till the cpu is in the board what voltage you'll require for a particular clock.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice point there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't thought about it that way.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It will really vary from person to person. Either would help
> 
> Push pull would depend on the fans used
> 
> The rad would help too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It both helps for sure.
> 
> Well I currently use ap-15s...
> But they arent made anymore, right?
> 
> Although I am sceptic about the benefit from push pulling a 8 fpi rad...
> Ah well. I will just see how well it performs as it is now. Maybe I can get away without upgrading to either path.
> 
> What would you guys advice as comperable fans?
> Don't want to go all out with funds.
> Cheapest fans that have a nice noise to pressure ratio.
Click to expand...

they are they never stopped. They are hard to find ( nidec requires a high moq )

Check coolerguys.com ( iirc if not I can get the link when I am at home )


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they are they never stopped. They are hard to find ( nidec requires a high moq )
> 
> Check coolerguys.com ( iirc if not I can get the link when I am at home )


They could be in stock in some placed..
But Scythe states them as EOL.

I found them on Coolerguys. Sadly shipping from there would kill my budget. From the Netherlands here.


----------



## Sadmoto

So I've been told IBT is the program to test stability? well that program hates me, I've always done p95 tests 10min for tweaking quick tweaking, 2hr and 12hr overnight to confirm , then video games & general use.

When only using prime, I was prime stable last winter when I have nature on my side giving me some heat headroom I could do 4.5 @1.380~1.416v (avg and peak) with normal LLC and it passed the 12 hr without going over 62c.
I didn't have any problem for a few months but when it got warm I then reverted all my OC and went stock for the summer because my room would be crazy hot even with AC.

Now that Its cold again, I decided to start up again from stock.
So far its the same as last winter I can go upto 4.0 prime&game stable with stock 1.275v and normal LLC power savings off but CnQ ON, I personally don't mind if it throttles me when I hit 70c, because I don't want my cpu going past that ever.
But with IBT I fail the test with 4.0, with 3.9 I've gotten to pass, but I haven't gotten anything else to pass even going up to with 4.0-5.0 using 1.4v-1.51v to see if something would (which I found out I can boot 5.0 at 1.5, I can't do prime at all because of heat, but I was able to play half a 500 round game of bf4 before it crashed even when temps were under just 70c at the time.)







I really wanna get a new cooler now.

I'm back down to the 3.9/4.0 issue when using IBT. I can't get 4.0 IBT stable even with 1.4v which is messed because it works fine with p95 and everything else at stock volts. Should I consider 4.0 stable and move to 4.1 or find out why ibt is failing?

also is there way to tell why IBT fails a test? I tried googlling the results I'd get in the runs, but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> They could be in stock in some placed..
> But Scythe states them as EOL.
> 
> I found them on Coolerguys. Sadly shipping from there would kill my budget. From the Netherlands here.


If you can't get them locally, or way pricey now, check the swiftech helix. Almost the same fan blade geometry. Performs about the same as well. Not that sure about Undervolting them though.

In your previous question, Push-Pull will help but surely not as much as another Rad will have. But there's a point of diminishing returns somewhere.







testing..


----------



## OldBarzo

Got an Asus Cross hair IV Formula ROG and updated BIOS to vers 3029 and running with an FX6300 @stock. Anyone know of a guide to start OCing on this board. Would like a starting point as BIOS is old style.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Got an Asus Cross hair IV Formula ROG and updated BIOS to vers 3029 and running with an FX6300 @stock. Anyone know of a guide to start OCing on this board. Would like a starting point as BIOS is old style.
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Jay used an 8350 and a CHF in this video, but you maybe able to use some if not all of the settings with your 6300...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they are they never stopped. They are hard to find ( nidec requires a high moq )
> 
> Check coolerguys.com ( iirc if not I can get the link when I am at home )
> 
> 
> 
> They could be in stock in some placed..
> But Scythe states them as EOL.
> 
> I found them on Coolerguys. Sadly shipping from there would kill my budget. From the Netherlands here.
Click to expand...

ah forgot that you were not in the us sorry however they are not EOL

scythe lost the license to be able to sell them nor did they make, design or manufacture them, nidec-servo does
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I've been told IBT is the program to test stability? well that program hates me, I've always done p95 tests 10min for tweaking quick tweaking, 2hr and 12hr overnight to confirm , then video games & general use.
> 
> When only using prime, I was prime stable last winter when I have nature on my side giving me some heat headroom I could do 4.5 @1.380~1.416v (avg and peak) with normal LLC and it passed the 12 hr without going over 62c.
> I didn't have any problem for a few months but when it got warm I then reverted all my OC and went stock for the summer because my room would be crazy hot even with AC.
> 
> Now that Its cold again, I decided to start up again from stock.
> So far its the same as last winter I can go upto 4.0 prime&game stable with stock 1.275v and normal LLC power savings off but CnQ ON, I personally don't mind if it throttles me when I hit 70c, because I don't want my cpu going past that ever.
> But with IBT I fail the test with 4.0, with 3.9 I've gotten to pass, but I haven't gotten anything else to pass even going up to with 4.0-5.0 using 1.4v-1.51v to see if something would (which I found out I can boot 5.0 at 1.5, I can't do prime at all because of heat, but I was able to play half a 500 round game of bf4 before it crashed even when temps were under just 70c at the time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna get a new cooler now.
> 
> I'm back down to the 3.9/4.0 issue when using IBT. I can't get 4.0 IBT stable even with 1.4v which is messed because it works fine with p95 and everything else at stock volts. Should I consider 4.0 stable and move to 4.1 or find out why ibt is failing?
> 
> also is there way to tell why IBT fails a test? I tried googlling the results I'd get in the runs, but I couldn't find anything.


lots of practice ! ( idr it has been forever for me but several hints, timing, the results ect )


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I've been told IBT is the program to test stability? well that program hates me, I've always done p95 tests 10min for tweaking quick tweaking, 2hr and 12hr overnight to confirm , then video games & general use.
> 
> When only using prime, I was prime stable last winter when I have nature on my side giving me some heat headroom I could do 4.5 @1.380~1.416v (avg and peak) with normal LLC and it passed the 12 hr without going over 62c.
> I didn't have any problem for a few months but when it got warm I then reverted all my OC and went stock for the summer because my room would be crazy hot even with AC.
> 
> Now that Its cold again, I decided to start up again from stock.
> So far its the same as last winter I can go upto 4.0 prime&game stable with stock 1.275v and normal LLC power savings off but CnQ ON, I personally don't mind if it throttles me when I hit 70c, because I don't want my cpu going past that ever.
> But with IBT I fail the test with 4.0, with 3.9 I've gotten to pass, but I haven't gotten anything else to pass even going up to with 4.0-5.0 using 1.4v-1.51v to see if something would (which I found out I can boot 5.0 at 1.5, I can't do prime at all because of heat, but I was able to play half a 500 round game of bf4 before it crashed even when temps were under just 70c at the time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna get a new cooler now.
> 
> I'm back down to the 3.9/4.0 issue when using IBT. I can't get 4.0 IBT stable even with 1.4v which is messed because it works fine with p95 and everything else at stock volts. Should I consider 4.0 stable and move to 4.1 or find out why ibt is failing?
> 
> also is there way to tell why IBT fails a test? I tried googlling the results I'd get in the runs, but I couldn't find anything.


Thats weird.

I can only think that you weren't stable after all with the 1.275v 4.0 clock.
Have you tried using higher LLC?

Personally I almost only use IBT.
It's a quicker test for me.

My 8320 is 10 runs IBT-avx very high stable @ 4.72 1.44v LLC Very High.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you can't get them locally, or way pricey now, check the swiftech helix. Almost the same fan blade geometry. Performs about the same as well. Not that sure about Undervolting them though.
> 
> In your previous question, Push-Pull will help but surely not as much as another Rad will have. But there's a point of diminishing returns somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing..


I will look into those.
Thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah forgot that you were not in the us sorry however they are not EOL
> 
> scythe lost the license to be able to sell them nor did they make, design or manufacture them, nidec-servo does


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't think so no.
> It will heat up a bit, more then the reference gpu, because it dumps the heat inside the case.
> 
> What were your idle temps before?
> Which paste did you use? And how did you apply it?
> 
> Just made an idle shot to compare:
> 4.7 clock @ 1.44v
> 
> 
> Mine is actually very low...
> Ambient is around 19c I think.


I can't remember my idle temps but I believe they were much more stable, prolimatech pk-3, and a small dot in the middle, what's the general consensus for paste with Pro overclockers ? maybe I didn't put enough, scared of putting too much..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sounds like either a bad mount or you need some better airflow to get rid of the GPU's heat.
> 
> Try Prime95 with the side off your case and you'll have an answer to which it is


Yea good Idea I tryed... didn't change much, it's like 33...spike to 37, 33...spike to 39, very strange, I guess I'll reapply paste tomorow..









Also I click on a webpage or just have a twitch open and it instantly goes to 50.. seems like bubbles or something, surely shouldn't move that fast for so little CPU usage.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I can't remember my idle temps but I believe they were much more stable, prolimatech pk-3, and a small dot in the middle, what's the general consensus for paste with Pro overclockers ? maybe I didn't put enough, scared of putting too much..
> Yea good Idea I tryed... didn't change much, it's like 33...spike to 37, 33...spike to 39, very strange, I guess I'll reapply paste tomorow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I click on a webpage or just have a twitch open and it instantly goes to 50.. seems like bubbles or something, surely shouldn't move that fast for so little CPU usage.


Do a re-mount the way you did the paste before. Then remove the cooler again to see how it spread.

I can't recall how that cooler is secured. Try pushing it on the cpu and holding, while you secure it with screws or the lever or whatever.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I've been told IBT is the program to test stability? well that program hates me, I've always done p95 tests 10min for tweaking quick tweaking, 2hr and 12hr overnight to confirm , then video games & general use.
> 
> When only using prime, I was prime stable last winter when I have nature on my side giving me some heat headroom I could do 4.5 @1.380~1.416v (avg and peak) with normal LLC and it passed the 12 hr without going over 62c.
> I didn't have any problem for a few months but when it got warm I then reverted all my OC and went stock for the summer because my room would be crazy hot even with AC.
> 
> Now that Its cold again, I decided to start up again from stock.
> So far its the same as last winter I can go upto 4.0 prime&game stable with stock 1.275v and normal LLC power savings off but CnQ ON, I personally don't mind if it throttles me when I hit 70c, because I don't want my cpu going past that ever.
> But with IBT I fail the test with 4.0, with 3.9 I've gotten to pass, but I haven't gotten anything else to pass even going up to with 4.0-5.0 using 1.4v-1.51v to see if something would (which I found out I can boot 5.0 at 1.5, I can't do prime at all because of heat, but I was able to play half a 500 round game of bf4 before it crashed even when temps were under just 70c at the time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna get a new cooler now.
> 
> I'm back down to the 3.9/4.0 issue when using IBT. I can't get 4.0 IBT stable even with 1.4v which is messed because it works fine with p95 and everything else at stock volts. Should I consider 4.0 stable and move to 4.1 or find out why ibt is failing?
> 
> also is there way to tell why IBT fails a test? I tried googlling the results I'd get in the runs, but I couldn't find anything.


is the test finishing all the runs then saying you failed?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the test finishing all the runs then saying you failed?


Good point.
I have that since upgrading to Win8.1.

I ignore it. Because it happens almost all the time.
The 10 run scores are close to equal though, so I call that stable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the test finishing all the runs then saying you failed?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> I have that since upgrading to Win8.1.
> 
> I ignore it. Because it happens almost all the time.
> The 10 run scores are close to equal though, so I call that stable.
Click to expand...

just set IBT to run for an absurd amount of runs and stop it after an hour or two.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> just set IBT to run for an absurd amount of runs and stop it after an hour or two.


Simple enough.

Do you think I could be rock stable?
With the 4.7 oc @ 1.44v LLC Very high, 1.47v peak.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> just set IBT to run for an absurd amount of runs and stop it after an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough.
> 
> Do you think I could be rock stable?
> With the 4.7 oc @ 1.44v LLC Very high, 1.47v peak.
Click to expand...

each chip is different.. My chip wouldn't be stable at those volts. but i got a bit of a piggy.

set custom runs, 6100mb+ memory , set for absurd # of run, come back after two hours..

if it is still running, I would say its fair to consider it fairly stable.

two hours isn't enough for me in my use case (i can have my rig loaded down for longer then 2 hours)

4-5 hours i feel confidant with (in custom settings)

if you are only gaming for a few hour a day. 2hrs+ should be fine.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> each chip is different.. My chip wouldn't be stable at those volts. but i got a bit of a piggy.
> 
> set custom runs, 6100mb+ memory , set for absurd # of run, come back after two hours..
> 
> if it is still running, I would say its fair to consider it fairly stable.
> 
> two hours isn't enough for me in my use case (i can have my rig loaded down for longer then 2 hours)
> 
> 4-5 hours i feel confidant with (in custom settings)
> 
> if you are only gaming for a few hour a day. 2hrs+ should be fine.


It depends on the usage you normally do indeed.
Gaming mostly uses the cpu pretty lightly compared to the gpu.

I will give it a shot when I get back home this afternoon.
75% ram and 100 runs.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> each chip is different.. My chip wouldn't be stable at those volts. but i got a bit of a piggy.
> 
> set custom runs, 6100mb+ memory , set for absurd # of run, come back after two hours..
> 
> if it is still running, I would say its fair to consider it fairly stable.
> 
> two hours isn't enough for me in my use case (i can have my rig loaded down for longer then 2 hours)
> 
> 4-5 hours i feel confidant with (in custom settings)
> 
> if you are only gaming for a few hour a day. 2hrs+ should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the usage you normally do indeed.
> Gaming mostly uses the cpu pretty lightly compared to the gpu.
> 
> I will give it a shot when I get back home this afternoon.
> 75% ram and 100 runs.
Click to expand...

that 6100mb is based on you having 8gb of memory and your system reserving so many mbs

for me 6100mb-6300mb is about 92% of my available use able memory.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> My new 8350 is here, week 21, a good batch? Are they all PGS? I wonder if they've actually stopped making them.


Thanks for all the comments. Core temp reads *very* low, I'm extrapolating that it needs a CPU core temp *offset of +15*. Is that about correct?

I contact-tested several heatsinks bare-metal and used the one that stuck the most. Runs cooler than Phenom II and is undervolting, i.e. runs 4.0 GHz (P2) at the voltage of 3.4 Ghz (P3).

Code:



Code:


AmdMsrTweaker v1.1

.:. General
---
  AMD family 0x15, model 0x2 CPU, 8 cores
  Default reference clock: 200 MHz
  Available multipliers: 0.5 .. 31.5
  Available voltage IDs: 0 .. 1.55 (0.0125 steps)

.:. Turbo
---
  enabled
  unlocked

.:. P-states
---
  7 of 8 enabled (P0 .. P6)
  Turbo P-states: P0 P1
  ---
  P0: 21x at 1.425V
      NorthBridge in NB_P0
  P1: 20.5x at 1.3875V
      NorthBridge in NB_P0
  P2: 20x at 1.3125V
      NorthBridge in NB_P0
  P3: 17x at 1.2125V
      NorthBridge in NB_P0
  P4: 14x at 1.1125V
      NorthBridge in NB_P0
  P5: 10.5x at 1V
      NorthBridge in NB_P0
  P6: 7x at 0.875V
      NorthBridge in NB_P0
  ---
  NB_P0: 11x at 1.1625V


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I've been told IBT is the program to test stability? well that program hates me, I've always done p95 tests 10min for tweaking quick tweaking, 2hr and 12hr overnight to confirm , then video games & general use.
> 
> When only using prime, I was prime stable last winter when I have nature on my side giving me some heat headroom I could do 4.5 @1.380~1.416v (avg and peak) with normal LLC and it passed the 12 hr without going over 62c.
> I didn't have any problem for a few months but when it got warm I then reverted all my OC and went stock for the summer because my room would be crazy hot even with AC.
> 
> Now that Its cold again, I decided to start up again from stock.
> So far its the same as last winter I can go upto 4.0 prime&game stable with stock 1.275v and normal LLC power savings off but CnQ ON, I personally don't mind if it throttles me when I hit 70c, because I don't want my cpu going past that ever.
> But with IBT I fail the test with 4.0, with 3.9 I've gotten to pass, but I haven't gotten anything else to pass even going up to with 4.0-5.0 using 1.4v-1.51v to see if something would (which I found out I can boot 5.0 at 1.5, I can't do prime at all because of heat, but I was able to play half a 500 round game of bf4 before it crashed even when temps were under just 70c at the time.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna get a new cooler now.
> 
> I'm back down to the 3.9/4.0 issue when using IBT. I can't get 4.0 IBT stable even with 1.4v which is messed because it works fine with p95 and everything else at stock volts. Should I consider 4.0 stable and move to 4.1 or find out why ibt is failing?
> 
> also is there way to tell why IBT fails a test? I tried googlling the results I'd get in the runs, but I couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird.
> 
> I can only think that you weren't stable after all with the 1.275v 4.0 clock.
> Have you tried using higher LLC?
> 
> Personally I almost only use IBT.
> It's a quicker test for me.
> 
> My 8320 is 10 runs IBT-avx very high stable @ 4.72 1.44v LLC Very High.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you can't get them locally, or way pricey now, check the swiftech helix. Almost the same fan blade geometry. Performs about the same as well. Not that sure about Undervolting them though.
> 
> In your previous question, Push-Pull will help but surely not as much as another Rad will have. But there's a point of diminishing returns somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will look into those.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ah forgot that you were not in the us sorry however they are not EOL
> 
> scythe lost the license to be able to sell them nor did they make, design or manufacture them, nidec-servo does
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

so there is a guy in the ocn marketplace talking about these guys on the amazon uk

the fans are ~19 pounds iirc ?

may be worth a look ill try to get a link when i get home

@cab2 NO

amd idle volts are not accurate, they use a formula that is NOT ACCURATE until ~ 40c ( more load )

if your chip reads less then 40c use socket if more then 40c use cpu temp


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the test finishing all the runs then saying you failed?


Yup the test finishes then says it fails. Even with 1.4v it fails but it can do everything else at stock volts, except ibt which I find odd.


----------



## Gereti

Liitle update....












btw fan what is top of gpu... when i was putting left ziptie, i hitted my middle finger to foxxcon, blood, i love that foxxcon (delta)
...luckily it wasnt fully on...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Liitle update....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw fan what is top of gpu... when i was putting left ziptie, i hitted my middle finger to foxxcon, blood, i love that foxxcon (delta)
> ...luckily it wasnt fully on...


OMG.
Horrid.

Need.....build...clean

How is that gpu cooler performing on you?
Nice vrm temps?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> OMG.
> Horrid.
> 
> Need.....build...clean
> 
> How is that gpu cooler performing on you?
> Nice vrm temps?


Yeap, wont go now higher than +67*C core 1125/1500mhz clocked, fan's 100% 24/7

Mjeahm, horrible cable management, but cant do better... they wont fit behing mobo, and i was going to take a look to Fractal Arc XL case, becose i need 9 slot case to build 2x7970 CF


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Yeap, wont go now higher than +67*C core 1125/1500mhz clocked, fan's 100% 24/7
> 
> Mjeahm, horrible cable management, but cant do better... they wont fit behing mobo, and i was going to take a look to Fractal Arc XL case, becose i need 9 slot case to build 2x7970 CF


I love the Arc xl.
Has the looks also, for me.

You really running that delta, which rpm is it?, at 100% 24/7?

I will need ear-plugs for that. Lol.


----------



## Benjiw

What is VIN4 and 6 voltages? My VIN4 voltage is 0.408v but unsure what that is?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I love the Arc xl.
> Has the looks also, for me.
> 
> You really running that delta, which rpm is it?, at 100% 24/7?
> 
> I will need ear-plugs for that. Lol.


something like 6200rpm 100%
but i run it with zalman fanmate, with allmost lovest settings, so it's pretty quiet








but yeah, that tiny 70mm delta is veery noisy when itäs 100%


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> something like 6200rpm 100%
> but i run it with zalman fanmate, with allmost lovest settings, so it's pretty quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, that tiny 70mm delta is veery noisy when itäs 100%


Oh, I got things mixxed up.

You meant you got your gpu fans 100% 24/7.
Those are actually pretty quiet. Had one of those coolers before.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh, I got things mixxed up.
> 
> You meant you got your gpu fans 100% 24/7.
> Those are actually pretty quiet. Had one of those coolers before.


Hahaha, sometime's it just happens









and yeah, those are pretty quiet fans i have to say


----------



## Chopper1591

Expanding my loop....

Adding a 140mm radiator to accompany my UT60 360.
Yay, or nay?

Worth the money?

Can buy an EK XTC 140mm for ~30 euro, used(~6 months old).
Will need to buy a fan also, 10-20 euro.

A new ST30 240 rad will set me back 55 shipped.


----------



## By-Tor

Ordered a watt meter from the egg, just to see what I'm pulling out of the wall at different OC's.

What's a good bench or program to stress both the CPU and my GPU's together?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Ordered a watt meter from the egg, just to see what I'm pulling out of the wall at different OC's.
> 
> What's a good bench or program to stress both the CPU and my GPU's together?


Prime 95 small fft + valley or heaven or furmark

IBT hogs too much of the processor to run something to stress your gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the test finishing all the runs then saying you failed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup the test finishes then says it fails. Even with 1.4v it fails but it can do everything else at stock volts, except ibt which I find odd.
Click to expand...

welcome to W8/8.1 UAC trolling.

see spoiler below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is the test finishing all the runs then saying you failed?
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.
> I have that since upgrading to Win8.1.
> 
> I ignore it. Because it happens almost all the time.
> The 10 run scores are close to equal though, so I call that stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just set IBT to run for an absurd amount of runs and stop it after an hour or two.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> just set IBT to run for an absurd amount of runs and stop it after an hour or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple enough.
> 
> Do you think I could be rock stable?
> With the 4.7 oc @ 1.44v LLC Very high, 1.47v peak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> each chip is different.. My chip wouldn't be stable at those volts. but i got a bit of a piggy.
> 
> set custom runs, 6100mb+ memory , set for absurd # of run, come back after two hours..
> 
> if it is still running, I would say its fair to consider it fairly stable.
> 
> two hours isn't enough for me in my use case (i can have my rig loaded down for longer then 2 hours)
> 
> 4-5 hours i feel confidant with (in custom settings)
> 
> if you are only gaming for a few hour a day. 2hrs+ should be fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## By-Tor

Will give it a shot... Thanks


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Prime 95 small fft + valley or heaven or furmark
> 
> IBT hogs too much of the processor to run something to stress your gpu.
> welcome to W8/8.1 UAC trolling.
> 
> see spoiler below.


so its "stable" if it makes it through the test but gives the failed message at the end? I may just stick with prime. :x

I've been thinking that its something not related to my OC causing the failure because it fails even on stock clocks&volts, I think that pass with 3.9 was a fluke because I can't get it to pass again, even though its stable outside of IBT.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> so its "stable" if it makes it through the test but gives the failed message at the end? I may just stick with prime. :x
> 
> I've been thinking that its something not related to my OC causing the failure because it fails even on stock clocks&volts, I think that pass with 3.9 was a fluke because I can't get it to pass again, even though its stable outside of IBT.


to get it to not fail at the end on 8.1... run IBT exe in windows 7 compatibility mode and as administrator. worked for me... even put a thread up on the forums about it once.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> so its "stable" if it makes it through the test but gives the failed message at the end? I may just stick with prime. :x
> 
> I've been thinking that its something not related to my OC causing the failure because it fails even on stock clocks&volts, I think that pass with 3.9 was a fluke because I can't get it to pass again, even though its stable outside of IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> to get it to not fail at the end on 8.1... run IBT exe in windows 7 compatibility mode and as administrator. worked for me... even put a thread up on the forums about it once.
Click to expand...

I knew someone knew the proper work around. +rep


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I knew someone knew the proper work around. +rep


Thanks


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> to get it to not fail at the end on 8.1... run IBT exe in windows 7 compatibility mode and as administrator. worked for me... even put a thread up on the forums about it once.


I've been running as admin but not in compatibility mode, Thank you very much for that suggestion!

I just ran a 10 run @Max and passed with 4.0 @ stock volts with Normal LLC the first time.









I knew it had to be something that wasn't related to my OC when 4.0 still wouldn't pass with 1.4v.

Now I can move onward past 4.0!

edit: woo just passed with 4.2, with a little bump in volts. xD


----------



## TRusselo

really liking the watercooling loop i put in.



never hit 41 degrees


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> really liking the watercooling loop i put in.
> 
> 
> 
> never hit 41 degrees


I'm a little confused by your Ice storm score, my single 7970 is a bit higher http://www.3dmark.com/is/397250

I'd think your score should be higher









The other 2 scores are pretty good


----------



## TRusselo

hmm just noticed this tid-bit of info...



should I be looking to RMA my PSU (thermaltake smart series M 750 modular) due to it failing? or am I drawing too much power under load? 8320 @ 4.4 Ghz 1.25V (stock voltage) and r9 280x 8+8pin and 7950 8+6pin @ 1125/1300 also stock voltage.

Crap PSU or too little of PSU?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> hmm just noticed this tid-bit of info...
> 
> 
> 
> should I be looking to RMA my PSU (thermaltake smart series M 750 modular) due to it failing? or am I drawing too much power under load? 8320 @ 4.4 Ghz 1.25V (stock voltage) and r9 280x 8+8pin and 7950 8+6pin @ 1125/1300 also stock voltage.
> 
> Crap PSU or too little of PSU?


without a PSU checker tool (hand held thingy) i would say there is a chance to waste ALOT of time + shipping.

software voltage monitoring is "iffy" at best.

If you have a pro belt on your mobo and know how to use a DMM, you can do that and hide which ever values are bogus, and keep the ones that get near the actual voltage to you can use the software to approximate based on your testing (which is if you simiplfy it, that is all the software is doing but it is using a much broader scope so it tends to be less accurate)

i've got two sensors dedicated to vcore. two different sensor interfaces are reading them concurrently and not coming to the same value, for my rig VIN0 is much closer to my on board tested voltage than the Vcore read out. but then again my actual tested voltage is somewhere in the middle of the two being close to the VIN0 readout.


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> without a PSU checker tool (hand held thingy) i would say there is a chance to waste ALOT of time + shipping.
> 
> software voltage monitoring is "iffy" at best.
> 
> If you have a pro belt on your mobo and know how to use a DMM, you can do that and hide which ever values are bogus, and keep the ones that get near the actual voltage to you can use the software to approximate based on your testing (which is if you simiplfy it, that is all the software is doing but it is using a much broader scope so it tends to be less accurate)
> 
> i've got two sensors dedicated to vcore. two different sensor interfaces are reading them concurrently and not coming to the same value, for my rig VIN0 is much closer to my on board tested voltage than the Vcore read out. but then again my actual tested voltage is somewhere in the middle of the two being close to the VIN0 readout.


pro belt? lost me. DMM? Digital Multi-Meter? yup.
but i did notice also in HWinfo it also read my CPU clock of having a min of 900Mhz, probably at the same time.... might have just been HWinfo as a whole...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> so its "stable" if it makes it through the test but gives the failed message at the end? I may just stick with prime. :x
> 
> I've been thinking that its something not related to my OC causing the failure because it fails even on stock clocks&volts, I think that pass with 3.9 was a fluke because I can't get it to pass again, even though its stable outside of IBT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> to get it to not fail at the end on 8.1... run IBT exe in windows 7 compatibility mode and as administrator. worked for me... even put a thread up on the forums about it once.


\

I don't care really.

If it passes the number of tests I want it to, and the scores are about equal to each other.
I know it is stable.

Message or no message.









But, your tip is nice nonetheless.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> without a PSU checker tool (hand held thingy) i would say there is a chance to waste ALOT of time + shipping.
> 
> software voltage monitoring is "iffy" at best.
> 
> If you have a pro belt on your mobo and know how to use a DMM, you can do that and hide which ever values are bogus, and keep the ones that get near the actual voltage to you can use the software to approximate based on your testing (which is if you simiplfy it, that is all the software is doing but it is using a much broader scope so it tends to be less accurate)
> 
> i've got two sensors dedicated to vcore. two different sensor interfaces are reading them concurrently and not coming to the same value, for my rig VIN0 is much closer to my on board tested voltage than the Vcore read out. but then again my actual tested voltage is somewhere in the middle of the two being close to the VIN0 readout.
> 
> 
> 
> pro belt? lost me. DMM? Digital Multi-Meter? yup.
> but i did notice also in HWinfo it also read my CPU clock of having a min of 900Mhz, probably at the same time.... might have just been HWinfo as a whole...
Click to expand...

Have you ever ran OCCT and looked at the graphs it produces afterwords?


----------



## PolRoger

I purchased an 8370 at Micro center on Black Friday and the sample has has turned out to be a pretty nice clocker.









I've been running (crunching) 8-threads of [email protected] for 12+ hrs. @ 5.0 on open air bench under custom water. I was also able to (light) bench @ 5.6.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I purchased an 8370 at Micro center on Black Friday and the sample has has turned out to be a pretty nice clocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running (crunching) 8-threads of [email protected] for 12+ hrs. @ 5.0 on open air bench under custom water. I was also able to (light) bench @ 5.6.


God damn.

What was your peak voltage @ 5.0?
Is that stable?


----------



## PolRoger

Vcore set in BIOS to 1.4375v w/LLC @ "high" CPU/NB to 1.19375v w/LLC @ high. The combo under 100% load is drooping vcore to ~1.412v reading direct off motherboard read points via Fluke DMM. It seems pretty stable so far @ 13+ hrs. under load...

"Yeah but Dude... Is it _*Prime*_ stable??"









I don't know... I haven't stressed with Prime... It could very well need more voltage to run a couple hours of Prime.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> "Yeah but Dude... Is it _*Prime*_ stable??"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wrong forum Rog here it's IBT AVX


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wrong forum Rog here it's IBT AVX


that would definitely raise the temps that is one program that does not play


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wrong forum Rog here it's IBT AVX


This...
Or it aint happening.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This...
> Or it aint happening.


Good One!...









Maybe??... I'll consider running 20 passes of IBT after I get done with my "preliminary crunching" run of two weeks.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Good One!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe??... I'll consider running 20 passes of IBT after I get done with my "preliminary crunching" run of *two weeks*.












Give me a sign when you have the results.
Am interested.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a sign when you have the results.
> Am interested.


whats this ocd about ibt, the guy folding for two weeks is going to be stable no matter what ibt says









for me i prefer prime, only because ibt requires an insane amount to be "stable"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a sign when you have the results.
> Am interested.
> 
> 
> 
> whats this ocd about ibt, the guy folding for two weeks is going to be stable no matter what ibt says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me i prefer prime, only because ibt requires an insane amount to be "stable"
Click to expand...

*shrug* It really is personal preference.

at the end of the day or tests, both are capable of the same thing.

I'm more comfortable with IBT, i find the results slightly more useful (only after much experience), but that is based on how i interpret the results and what not..
likely a fair amount of Tinfoilish hatisim going on.. IBT's mumbo jumbo make more sense to me then Prime's mumbo jumbo.

I can't remember how long i've been running these clocks... Maybe since we found out we could go to 70*? been rock solid since.

that being said i'd likely end up in the same place if i relied only on prime.

sneakers vs loafers.. to each their own.

reason i ask for ibt SS is so i can interpret the results and temps etc, not confidant with my know base of adia or prime so i don't really like to comment when that is all i have.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *shrug* It really is personal preference.
> 
> at the end of the day or tests, both are capable of the same thing.
> 
> I'm more comfortable with IBT, i find the results slightly more useful (only after much experience), but that is based on how i interpret the results and what not..
> likely a fair amount of Tinfoilish hatisim going on.. IBT's mumbo jumbo make more sense to me then Prime's mumbo jumbo.
> 
> I can't remember how long i've been running these clocks... Maybe since we found out we could go to 70*? been rock solid since.
> 
> that being said i'd likely end up in the same place if i relied only on prime.
> 
> sneakers vs loafers.. to each their own.
> 
> reason i ask for ibt SS is so i can interpret the results and temps etc, not confidant with my know base of adia or prime so i don't really like to comment when that is all i have.


Fair enough dude







we all have our fav's lol

i was just poking chopper saying its ibt or it aint happening







Naughty chops!


----------



## Poisoner

I like IBT myself because it pushes the CPU so hard. IBT is the playoffs of system stability. Once you can marathon a few hundred passes of high/very high on IBT then you can go to the Super Bowl of 24 hours of stress testing. All stress test programs are a bit different in the way they push a CPU. It's good to do multiple stress tests.

In recent years people have disregarded this.


----------



## mus1mus

Is it just me or OCCT with AVX Linpack produces more Heat than IBT at Maximum?







by about 5C or more.

But yeah, I would of like it to have a sustained load rather than pausing for a minute or 2 after a pass.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

these latest vishera chips seem different somehow... I've noticed that there is a general decrease in voltage needed across the board... (if reports are to be believed...) at least on my chip for sure... after doing some tuning I've managed to get 5.009 ghz to stabilize nicely at 1.44vcore in bios... with very high LLC it yields around 1.45 under most loads and I ran IBT AVX on very high for 10 runs, of coarse it passed... I shared a screeny of my first near 5ghz clock of 5.022ghz and that took 1.464 to get it to pass... now... I'm about to put in a new power supply... I have reason to believe that I may be suffering from power ripples causing instability at higher clocks... IDK for sure, but its time I get a new psu anyway since I've had this one for the last 3 builds... its not even a "good" brand "ultra lsp 750" and I'm getting a Corsair HX 850 for Christmas.... going to be nice to have that modular cabling... reduce some clutter in my case for sure... but the big thing is this current PSU can't support anything over 5.1ghz without over current protection kicking in and shutting me down during stress tests.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> these latest vishera chips seem different somehow... I've noticed that there is a general decrease in voltage needed across the board... (if reports are to be believed...)


Better manufacturing process. Once a process has been in use for a long period of time, you eventually get to a point where there are few if any glitches in manufacturing, and yields skyrocket. At this point, a very large percentage of what comes off the line could probably pass as an FX-9590.

Buying CPU's nearing the end of their life is always a good way to get a strong overclocker, especially with AMD. Remember all of those Phenom II X4 965's that Newegg sold for $89 right after Bulldozer showed up, and every one of them would go over 4 GHz if not more? Years ago, they got the last batch of "Palomino" core Athlon XP chips that AMD made, all of which were marked at 1600+ (1.4 GHz). And every freaking one of them would run way higher than that, usually around 1.8, which was an enormous OC on a Pally. Basically, you got a $200 2200+ chip for $42. I ran that thing until AMD did it again right before the A64 came out--blowing out mobile XP 2500+ chips for dirt cheap.

This is definitely a buyer's market for 8-core Vishera chips. The fact it's a dead-end platform doesn't mean much when the cost of ownership is so low, and the quality of the chips is higher than ever.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> these latest vishera chips seem different somehow... I've noticed that there is a general decrease in voltage needed across the board... (if reports are to be believed...)
> 
> 
> 
> Better manufacturing process. Once a process has been in use for a long period of time, you eventually get to a point where there are few if any glitches in manufacturing, and yields skyrocket. At this point, a very large percentage of what comes off the line could probably pass as an FX-9590.
> 
> Buying CPU's nearing the end of their life is always a good way to get a strong overclocker, especially with AMD. Remember all of those Phenom II X4 965's that Newegg sold for $89 right after Bulldozer showed up, and every one of them would go over 4 GHz if not more? Years ago, they got the last batch of "Palomino" core Athlon XP chips that AMD made, all of which were marked at 1600+ (1.4 GHz). And every freaking one of them would run way higher than that, usually around 1.8, which was an enormous OC on a Pally. Basically, you got a $200 2200+ chip for $42. I ran that thing until AMD did it again right before the A64 came out--blowing out mobile XP 2500+ chips for dirt cheap.
> 
> This is definitely a buyer's market for 8-core Vishera chips. The fact it's a dead-end platform doesn't mean much when the cost of ownership is so low, and the quality of the chips is higher than ever.
Click to expand...

The last half dozen thuban, zosma and deneb chips I bought after bulldozer came out will all go 4.5 ghz +

I suspect that they were holding back the higher binned chips to release as the next step up in model , but if they clocked them at the speeds above what was already released they would compete with their own bulldozer.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok guys had to post this because lets face it these two are good deals right now...

8320E
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113376

gskills ripjaws 8gb kit (this one is nice for the price)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689


----------



## Sadmoto

So since IBT has now been passing me, I've been able to get up to 4.4 with 1.380v-1.392v under load with a peak voltage of 1.404v. I haven't been able to get 4.5 to work yet, few times I tested it would fail on the first run, so after I increased the voltage to a max of 1.416v under load and peak of 1.428v my computer would lock up on the last 2 runs, the only way I could turn my PC off was by turning the switch on the psu.

so far here's how my CPU has done with medium LLC and have passed ibt.
clock / *peak* voltage
4.0> 1.296v
4.1> 1.308v
4.2> 1.332v
4.3> 1.356v
4.4> 1.404v

I've been thinking of keeping it at 4.4 for now because of temps and attempt to OC my ram, which I really know nothing about @[email protected] any suggestions on guides?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So since IBT has now been passing me, I've been able to get up to 4.4 with 1.380v-1.392v under load with a peak voltage of 1.404v. I haven't been able to get 4.5 to work yet, few times I tested it would fail on the first run, so after I increased the voltage to a max of 1.416v under load and peak of 1.428v my computer would lock up on the last 2 runs, the only way I could turn my PC off was by turning the switch on the psu.
> 
> so far here's how my CPU has done with medium LLC and have passed ibt.
> clock / *peak* voltage
> 4.0> 1.296v
> 4.1> 1.308v
> 4.2> 1.332v
> 4.3> 1.356v
> 4.4> 1.404v
> 
> I've been thinking of keeping it at 4.4 for now because of temps and attempt to OC my ram, which I really know nothing about @[email protected] any suggestions on guides?


http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained

this helped me.


----------



## TRusselo

my 8320 seems to top out at 4.4 as well. but i can achieve 4.4 at stock 1.25 voltage.
i can bump it up to 1.4 or 1.3 and try 4.5 but it wont even bench without locking up.

i can leave my machine running for weeks at 4.4, game, process video anything, but havent gotten it to pass prime95.

4.4 is all she's got 20.0x220 ram at 1780?ish 10-11-10-30 i think


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> these latest vishera chips seem different somehow... I've noticed that there is a general decrease in voltage needed across the board... (if reports are to be believed...) at least on my chip for sure... after doing some tuning I've managed to get 5.009 ghz to stabilize nicely at 1.44vcore in bios... with very high LLC it yields around 1.45 under most loads and I ran IBT AVX on very high for 10 runs, of coarse it passed... I shared a screeny of my first near 5ghz clock of 5.022ghz and that took 1.464 to get it to pass... now... I'm about to put in a new power supply... I have reason to believe that I may be suffering from power ripples causing instability at higher clocks... IDK for sure, but its time I get a new psu anyway since I've had this one for the last 3 builds... its not even a "good" brand "ultra lsp 750" and I'm getting a Corsair HX 850 for Christmas.... going to be nice to have that modular cabling... reduce some clutter in my case for sure... but the big thing is this current PSU can't support anything over 5.1ghz without over current protection kicking in and shutting me down during stress tests.


we saw this last xmas... most chips that came out a year ago were hitting 5ghz without too much effort. my own 8320 hits 4.6ghz on stock vcore, and topped 5ghz pretty easily. but you're right, the number of chips like that has skyrocked recently.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *shrug* It really is personal preference.
> 
> at the end of the day or tests, both are capable of the same thing.
> 
> I'm more comfortable with IBT, i find the results slightly more useful (only after much experience), but that is based on how i interpret the results and what not..
> likely a fair amount of Tinfoilish hatisim going on.. IBT's mumbo jumbo make more sense to me then Prime's mumbo jumbo.
> 
> I can't remember how long i've been running these clocks... Maybe since we found out we could go to 70*? been rock solid since.
> 
> that being said i'd likely end up in the same place if i relied only on prime.
> 
> sneakers vs loafers.. to each their own.
> 
> reason i ask for ibt SS is so i can interpret the results and temps etc, not confidant with my know base of adia or prime so i don't really like to comment when that is all i have.


Agree on this one.
IBT is what I got used to over the couple of years.
Negatives, a no go.
Very fluctuating scores... more volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Fair enough dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we all have our fav's lol
> 
> i was just poking chopper saying its ibt or it aint happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty chops!












By all means.
I do like prime... I just prefer IBT.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ok guys had to post this because lets face it these two are good deals right now...
> 
> 8320E
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113376
> 
> gskills ripjaws 8gb kit (this one is nice for the price)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689


Thats a nice deal if you ask me.
Not so hyped on the ram though. Needs faster.









Cheapest 8320e I can get, where I live, is around 140 euro(shipped). 172 usd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So since IBT has now been passing me, I've been able to get up to 4.4 with 1.380v-1.392v under load with a peak voltage of 1.404v. I haven't been able to get 4.5 to work yet, few times I tested it would fail on the first run, so after I increased the voltage to a max of 1.416v under load and peak of 1.428v my computer would lock up on the last 2 runs, the only way I could turn my PC off was by turning the switch on the psu.
> 
> so far here's how my CPU has done with medium LLC and have passed ibt.
> clock / *peak* voltage
> 4.0> 1.296v
> 4.1> 1.308v
> 4.2> 1.332v
> 4.3> 1.356v
> 4.4> 1.404v
> 
> I've been thinking of keeping it at 4.4 for now because of temps and attempt to OC my ram, which I really know nothing about @[email protected] any suggestions on guides?


Nothing to complain about. That's about in line mine can take.
Depending on the other settings(ram, cpu-nb, ht...) I can do 4.5 around 1.416v. LLC Very high.

I think you are about nearing the max your board likes.
You tried going higher? 1.416v is still pretty low.
I used up to 1.6v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained
> 
> this helped me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> my 8320 seems to top out at 4.4 as well. but i can achieve 4.4 at stock 1.25 voltage.
> i can bump it up to 1.4 or 1.3 and try 4.5 but it wont even bench without locking up.
> 
> i can leave my machine running for weeks at 4.4, game, process video anything, but havent gotten it to pass prime95.
> 
> 4.4 is all she's got 20.0x220 ram at 1780?ish 10-11-10-30 i think


Try tightening that ram down.
1800 cl10 is awfull.

Tried higher on the voltage to go past 4.4?
Like 1.45v.

*Edit*:

Sometimes I notice my exhaust fan(Enermax everest) isn't spinning. Only happens after booting up my system.
If I give it a little spin it just works fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sadmoto

@chopper: I haven't tried higher then the 1.428v with ibt since my pc was locking up but Ive been above that voltage without the locking up
Last winter I was prime stable with the same volts.

Im not sure if I've hit my power limit for my mobo because I have tried to see what it'd take to boot 5.0 and I went up to 1.5v but I didn't get the lock up.

Sadly my cooling keeps me from going higher but 4.4 with a coolmaster tx-3 is pretty good haha.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> @chopper: I haven't tried higher then the 1.428v with ibt since my pc was locking up but Ive been above that voltage without the locking up
> Last winter I was prime stable with the same volts.
> 
> Im not sure if I've hit my power limit for my mobo because I have tried to see what it'd take to boot 5.0 and I went up to 1.5v but I didn't get the lock up.
> 
> Sadly my cooling keeps me from going higher but 4.4 with a coolmaster tx-3 is pretty good haha.


If it is near or at the limit your cooling can take... you are done.
4.4 is a nice clock, nothing to be ashamed of.

To me, lock-ups might just as well mean to low a voltage. Could be core, could be ram, could be cpu-nb...
But, you are at the limit already so this is a closed case.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If it is near or at the limit your cooling can take... you are done.
> 4.4 is a nice clock, nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> To me, lock-ups might just as well mean to low a voltage. Could be core, could be ram, could be cpu-nb...
> But, you are at the limit already so this is a closed case.


Now we are at it. It seemed that 1.44v was actually to low for my 4.7 clock. IBT failed.
Bumped 2 notches and now it passed 12 runs of IBT Very High with 1.464v.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So I decided on black friday that I needed to get me some more ram. Now i have 4 sticks of Gskill tridentx 2400mhz. 4x4gigs. My rig ran great at 2425mhz cl1 at 2x4gigs, no problems.. I put this ram in and I try to start up a game with just 2400mhz and it freezes.. I try it at 2133mhz and its fine... But now im like. well shoot i want it, to run at 2400mhz. Is my IMC that crappy? I see loads of people making 4x4 2400mhz work.. Or am I doing something wrong..

1. Put the cpu/nb all the way up to 1.35v with high llc
2. Put the ram voltage to 1.670 with 130% Dram current capability
3. Put the VDDR to 1.245

I even raised the cpu vcore NB voltage.. Um am I missing anything else...

Oh, have to add, that i have to have the bus frequency at 200, use to have it at 300, but it would freeze on startup now..


----------



## Johan45

First did you test the "new" set on it's own to make sure there are no issues with it? Secondly what NB speed were you running. You'll likely need 25-2600 at least to keep that ram running right. Make sure you don't have it set to 1T and start with your tRFC at 300+


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So I decided on black friday that I needed to get me some more ram. Now i have 4 sticks of Gskill tridentx 2400mhz. 4x4gigs. My rig ran great at 2425mhz cl1 at 2x4gigs, no problems.. I put this ram in and I try to start up a game with just 2400mhz and it freezes.. I try it at 2133mhz and its fine... But now im like. well shoot i want it, to run at 2400mhz. Is my IMC that crappy? I see loads of people making 4x4 2400mhz work.. Or am I doing something wrong..
> 
> 1. Put the cpu/nb all the way up to 1.35v with high llc
> 2. Put the ram voltage to 1.670 with 130% Dram current capability
> 3. Put the VDDR to 1.245
> 
> I even raised the cpu vcore NB voltage.. Um am I missing anything else...
> 
> Oh, have to add, that i have to have the bus frequency at 200, use to have it at 300, but it would freeze on startup now..


4x2400 isn't the easiest thing for FX chips to do. By no means is it impossible.

work on your cpu with 300ish fsb with your memory @ 2000 something (cant remember what the speed under 2400 at this fsb is, fairly sure its not exactly 2133)

your going to want to put your NB to 2600-2700mhz, and your going to need to jack up your HT 3000 would be a good place to aim for.

give yourself some thermal headroom before you start tweaking your ram upto 2400.. you might need to jack up your cpu/nb voltage (depending on your chip, and the sticks)

Some will cringe but you are likely going to need 1.4v ish underload to manage this on your cpu/nb voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So I decided on black friday that I needed to get me some more ram. Now i have 4 sticks of Gskill tridentx 2400mhz. 4x4gigs. My rig ran great at 2425mhz cl1 at 2x4gigs, no problems.. I put this ram in and I try to start up a game with just 2400mhz and it freezes.. I try it at 2133mhz and its fine... But now im like. well shoot i want it, to run at 2400mhz. Is my IMC that crappy? I see loads of people making 4x4 2400mhz work.. Or am I doing something wrong..
> 
> 1. Put the cpu/nb all the way up to 1.35v with high llc
> 2. Put the ram voltage to 1.670 with 130% Dram current capability
> 3. Put the VDDR to 1.245
> 
> I even raised the cpu vcore NB voltage.. Um am I missing anything else...
> 
> Oh, have to add, that i have to have the bus frequency at 200, use to have it at 300, but it would freeze on startup now..


Probably going to need more cpu/nb volts 1.425 to 1.45. If you enable docp in bio's and leave cpu/nb to auto it should find it's own stable voltage ( 1.4 to 1.45 depending on my timings etc.)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4x2400 isn't the easiest thing for FX chips to do. By no means is it impossible.
> 
> work on your cpu with 300ish fsb with your memory @ 2000 something (cant remember what the speed under 2400 at this fsb is, fairly sure its not exactly 2133)
> 
> your going to want to put your NB to 2600-2700mhz, and your going to need to jack up your HT 3000 would be a good place to aim for.
> 
> give yourself some thermal headroom before you start tweaking your ram upto 2400.. you might need to jack up your cpu/nb voltage (depending on your chip, and the sticks)
> 
> Some will cringe but you are likely going to need 1.4v ish underload to manage this on your cpu/nb voltage.


This.

2400 by itself can be pretty stressfull on the IMC, let alone 4 sticks.

OP, what is your cpu clock?
I found out that a higher clock requires even more cpu-nb and cpu voltage.

Start low and work your way up. Don't expect that 1+1=2.
Things don't work that easy.

Good luck. And post results.
Be sure to do benches in between though so you can find your sweet spot, performance/voltage wise.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> First did you test the "new" set on it's own to make sure there are no issues with it? Secondly what NB speed were you running. You'll likely need 25-2600 at least to keep that ram running right. Make sure you don't have it set to 1T and start with your tRFC at 300+


did test the ram, and its ok. nb is at 2400, can get it stable to 2550.., anything past that and it gets quarky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4x2400 isn't the easiest thing for FX chips to do. By no means is it impossible.
> 
> work on your cpu with 300ish fsb with your memory @ 2000 something (cant remember what the speed under 2400 at this fsb is, fairly sure its not exactly 2133)
> 
> your going to want to put your NB to 2600-2700mhz, and your going to need to jack up your HT 3000 would be a good place to aim for.
> 
> give yourself some thermal headroom before you start tweaking your ram upto 2400.. you might need to jack up your cpu/nb voltage (depending on your chip, and the sticks)
> 
> Some will cringe but you are likely going to need 1.4v ish underload to manage this on your cpu/nb voltage.


I had the fsb up to 225 and that worked fine, but anything other then that and the computer would freeze on startup..

HT maxed out at 2950 i belive at 225.. For whatever reason I cannot get a NB stable over 2550mhz... It could be, because I try to keep my cpu/nb under 1.35v and my NB under 1.250.. NB Gets pretty hot, even with a fan blowing on it.. gets to about 50c. I blew up my crosshair IV Extreme cause of high NB temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Probably going to need more cpu/nb volts 1.425 to 1.45. If you enable docp in bio's and leave cpu/nb to auto it should find it's own stable voltage ( 1.4 to 1.45 depending on my timings etc.)


I will try this tonight.. Thanks... I was told over and over in the Crosshair V forum, that this is bad for the mobo and cpu.. But then i hear its ok.. I guess we will see what happens. Just trying to watch cpu temps... H100i just cant handle as much as i wish i could.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This.
> 
> 2400 by itself can be pretty stressfull on the IMC, let alone 4 sticks.
> 
> OP, what is your cpu clock?
> I found out that a higher clock requires even more cpu-nb and cpu voltage.
> 
> Start low and work your way up. Don't expect that 1+1=2.
> Things don't work that easy.
> 
> Good luck. And post results.
> Be sure to do benches in between though so you can find your sweet spot, performance/voltage wise.


Right now I have it running 24X200(4.8ghz) for stability and ram at 2133mhz... can get it to 21.5x225 (4.837) ran windows just fine, but would freeze during bf4 startup. ram was running at 23xxmhz.

Thanks guys again for all the comments. I'll get this figured out.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> If it is near or at the limit your cooling can take... you are done.
> 4.4 is a nice clock, nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> To me, lock-ups might just as well mean to low a voltage. Could be core, could be ram, could be cpu-nb...
> But, you are at the limit already so this is a closed case.


Well I'm hitting my temp max when running IBT, but when I'm playing lets say bf4 or fc4 its at least 10-15c cooler.








Yea I'm sticking with 4.4 for now and was gonna start playing with my ram which is currently stock 1600 9-9-9-24, I'm hoping to get a new cooler and maybe a SSD for xmas if I get enough $ so maybe with a new cooler I can go further.

I upped the voltage out of curiosity when trying for 4.5 but even going up to 1.452 peak makes my PC lock up. I also tried a some a few different LLCs with no avail. its just making me scratch my head because last winter I was prime stable with 1.416v under load and I've used up to 1.5v on this motherboard when I was wondering what it'd take for 5.0 and it didn't lock up like it has when testing with ibt @4.5

Also If I were to get a new cool what would be my best choice for under $100, noctuna d14? h100i? What kind of temp differences would it be from a coolmaster tx3 (almost a 212evo) to a present cooler. 5c? 10c? 15c+?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> First did you test the "new" set on it's own to make sure there are no issues with it? Secondly what NB speed were you running. You'll likely need 25-2600 at least to keep that ram running right. Make sure you don't have it set to 1T and start with your tRFC at 300+
> 
> 
> 
> did test the ram, and its ok. nb is at 2400, can get it stable to 2550.., anything past that and it gets quarky.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4x2400 isn't the easiest thing for FX chips to do. By no means is it impossible.
> 
> work on your cpu with 300ish fsb with your memory @ 2000 something (cant remember what the speed under 2400 at this fsb is, fairly sure its not exactly 2133)
> 
> your going to want to put your NB to 2600-2700mhz, and your going to need to jack up your HT 3000 would be a good place to aim for.
> 
> give yourself some thermal headroom before you start tweaking your ram upto 2400.. you might need to jack up your cpu/nb voltage (depending on your chip, and the sticks)
> 
> Some will cringe but you are likely going to need 1.4v ish underload to manage this on your cpu/nb voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had the fsb up to 225 and that worked fine, but anything other then that and the computer would freeze on startup..
> 
> HT maxed out at 2950 i belive at 225.. For whatever reason I cannot get a NB stable over 2550mhz... It could be, because I try to keep my cpu/nb under 1.35v and my NB under 1.250.. NB Gets pretty hot, even with a fan blowing on it.. gets to about 50c. I blew up my crosshair IV Extreme cause of high NB temps.
> 
> Right now I have it running 24X200(4.8ghz) for stability and ram at 2133mhz... can get it to 21.5x225 (4.837) ran windows just fine, but would freeze during bf4 startup. ram was running at 23xxmhz.
> 
> Thanks guys again for all the comments. I'll get this figured out.
Click to expand...

Post some bios screen shots. a fan on your VRM heatsink is all you need for some cooling on the NB.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I bit the bullet new power supply 8320e processor and gskill rip jaws 2133 kit coming...I will be taking this and donating my components to fiance a "new" rig reusing only graphics card and hard drive...hopefully this e processor does a little better than mine...here's to hoping the rip jaws perform well as well


----------



## Johan45

Good luck with the new parts, it's always fun getting something "new" used doesn't really matter much. Just something.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> did test the ram, and its ok. nb is at 2400, can get it stable to 2550.., anything past that and it gets quarky.
> I had the fsb up to 225 and that worked fine, but anything other then that and the computer would freeze on startup..
> 
> HT maxed out at 2950 i belive at 225.. For whatever reason I cannot get a NB stable over 2550mhz... It could be, because I try to keep my cpu/nb under 1.35v and my NB under 1.250.. NB Gets pretty hot, even with a fan blowing on it.. gets to about 50c. I blew up my crosshair IV Extreme cause of high NB temps.
> I will try this tonight.. Thanks... I was told over and over in the Crosshair V forum, that this is bad for the mobo and cpu.. But then i hear its ok.. I guess we will see what happens. Just trying to watch cpu temps... H100i just cant handle as much as i wish i could.
> Right now I have it running 24X200(4.8ghz) for stability and ram at 2133mhz... can get it to 21.5x225 (4.837) ran windows just fine, but would freeze during bf4 startup. ram was running at 23xxmhz.
> 
> Thanks guys again for all the comments. I'll get this figured out.


Like Flail said.
Post some bios screens.

We want all the info to give you proper advice.
No it is just giving suggestions.

To start with.
You really don't want to overvolt the NB, maybe a tiny bit. Shouldn't be needed. Cpu-nb is another story though.

Cooling is king.
Like AMD advices a max of 1.55v on the Vishera's. When you keep them cool they can run 1.7v+

Post back.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Well I'm hitting my temp max when running IBT, but when I'm playing lets say bf4 or fc4 *its at least 10-15c cooler*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm sticking with 4.4 for now and was gonna start playing with my ram which is currently stock 1600 9-9-9-24, I'm hoping to get a new cooler and maybe a SSD for xmas if I get enough $ so maybe with a new cooler I can go further.
> 
> I upped the voltage out of curiosity when trying for 4.5 but even going up to 1.452 peak makes my PC lock up. I also tried a some a few different LLCs with no avail. its just making me scratch my head because last winter I was prime stable with 1.416v under load and I've used up to 1.5v on this motherboard when I was wondering what it'd take for 5.0 and it didn't lock up like it has when testing with ibt @4.5
> 
> Also If I were to get a new cool what would be my best choice for under $100, noctuna d14? h100i? What kind of temp differences would it be from a coolmaster tx3 (almost a 212evo) to a present cooler. 5c? 10c? 15c+?


The same goes for everyone here.
But you still need stress testing to call it stable or not.

Which temps do you see when running IBT?
1600 9-9-9 isn't that bad. Try to get it tighter.
Don't overclock and lower the timings too much. I see many guys doing that while in reality you are not gaining something then.
Aida64 has a nice ram benchmark to compare stuff.

Can you post bios screen shots?
And IBT with hwinfo64 open? After like, 15 minutes of running.

I had an h100(non i) and my max, comfortable, oc was around 4.7-4.8.
You can ask yourself this:
Is it worth it to spend like close to 100 bucks to gain 200-400 mhz?
On top of that you will most likely be held back by your motherboard also.
If I am honest, and you need more speed, I advice you to buy a new board and a good cooler.

But it's up to you, what you think is worth it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So I bit the bullet new power supply 8320e processor and gskill rip jaws 2133 kit coming...I will be taking this and donating my components to fiance a "new" rig reusing only graphics card and hard drive...hopefully this e processor does a little better than mine...here's to hoping the rip jaws perform well as well


Nice.
I am interested to see some results.
Were you coming from a 8320 or 8350?
Which timings does the 2133 jaws have? c9? Why not went all out and bought tridentx? 2400 c9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Good luck with the new parts, it's always fun getting something "new" used doesn't really matter much. Just something.


Agree.

I don't know what it is...
Still keeps me hyped after years of computing.
The feeling that you had for Christmas when we were younger.


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Currently running FX8350 @4.714 (Not stable) IBTAXX freezees after 1st pass likewise P95 Small FFts.
Current Ram is GSkill Ripjaws 2133 (11.11.11.30) but cannot get PC to use at 2133, keep getting Catalyst Failure and
other progs fail. Also Windows 8.1 64bit throwing up errors and blue-screening.

Dropping Ram to 1600 (9.9.9.24) and can run at 4.7 but still not stable. Have increased Vcore a point at a time up to 1.68
but still not able to run anything over 4.6Hhz and even then sometimes freezes during an IBTAVX run.

Most stable when at 4.5Ghz.. Content to run at this as BF4 runs at 60+ FPS in CF on my HD7870s with High settings.
But would like to be able to run the Gskills at rated speed, so open to suggestions.

Oldbarzo


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Like Flail said.
> Post some bios screens.
> 
> We want all the info to give you proper advice.
> No it is just giving suggestions.
> 
> To start with.
> You really don't want to overvolt the NB, maybe a tiny bit. Shouldn't be needed. Cpu-nb is another story though.
> 
> Cooling is king.
> Like AMD advices a max of 1.55v on the Vishera's. When you keep them cool they can run 1.7v+
> 
> Post back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same goes for everyone here.
> But you still need stress testing to call it stable or not.
> 
> Which temps do you see when running IBT?
> 1600 9-9-9 isn't that bad. Try to get it tighter.
> Don't overclock and lower the timings too much. I see many guys doing that while in reality you are not gaining something then.
> Aida64 has a nice ram benchmark to compare stuff.
> 
> Can you post bios screen shots?
> And IBT with hwinfo64 open? After like, 15 minutes of running.
> 
> I had an h100(non i) and my max, comfortable, oc was around 4.7-4.8.
> You can ask yourself this:
> Is it worth it to spend like close to 100 bucks to gain 200-400 mhz?
> On top of that you will most likely be held back by your motherboard also.
> If I am honest, and you need more speed, I advice you to buy a new board and a good cooler.
> 
> But it's up to you, what you think is worth it...
> Nice.
> I am interested to see some results.
> Were you coming from a 8320 or 8350?
> Which timings does the 2133 jaws have? c9? Why not went all out and bought tridentx? 2400 c9
> Agree.
> 
> I don't know what it is...
> Still keeps me hyped after years of computing.
> The feeling that you had for Christmas when we were younger.


coming from 8320 so it will be direct comparison....I got the rip jaws kit 8gb at a smoking deal of 59.99 at the egg...it's 9-11-11 stock so 9 I guess







the power supply is rosewill 1200W Photon...I don't currently need this much but come tax time I will need it so much lol


----------



## By-Tor

My watt meter came in today and I wanted to see what I was pulling out of the

My 7950's crossfired at stock settings. If I overclocked the cards to 1163/1606 with the benches running the computer would shut down.. Never thought I would overpower my 850w PSU and never have until I had both benches running together..

The top wattage on both are at idle and the bottom is with prime95 and Unigine valley bench running together

4.0 ghz, under volted @ 1.23v.


5.0ghz @ 1.52v


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My watt meter came in today and I wanted to see what I was pulling out of the
> 
> My 7950's crossfired at stock settings. If I overclocked the cards to 1163/1606 with the benches running the computer would shut down.. Never thought I would overpower my 850w PSU and never have until I had both benches running together..
> 
> The top wattage on both are at idle and the bottom is with prime95 and Unigine valley bench running together
> 
> 4.0 ghz, under volted @ 1.23v.
> 
> 
> 5.0ghz @ 1.52v


250watt difference dang... Wouldn't have thought it that much


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 250watt difference dang... Wouldn't have thought it that much


Just played a round of BF4 @ 4.9ghz (my 24/7 OC) with my cards @ stock and was pulling 525-550 watts.


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I think you are about nearing the max your board likes.
> You tried going higher? 1.416v is still pretty low.
> I used up to 1.6v
> 
> Try tightening that ram down.
> 1800 cl10 is awfull.
> 
> Tried higher on the voltage to go past 4.4?
> Like 1.45v.


I have always known my ram is kind-of a weak point... can never find good deals when i have the cash (i have the cash). I also know little about it but have some reading waiting on that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My watt meter came in today and I wanted to see what I was pulling out of the
> 
> My 7950's crossfired at stock settings. If I overclocked the cards to 1163/1606 with the benches running the computer would shut down.. Never thought I would overpower my 850w PSU and never have until I had both benches running together..
> 
> The top wattage on both are at idle and the bottom is with prime95 and Unigine valley bench running together
> 
> 4.0 ghz, under volted @ 1.23v.
> 
> 
> 5.0ghz @ 1.52v


seems reminiscent of a conversation I had the other day that got heated over a 30Watts that my mobo MIGHT be pulling or not over in another forum.
im running a 750 thermaltake smart series and was wondering if it was limiting me... 1 r9 280, 1 hd7950, fx8320, on a sabertooth fx 990fx.
ran 3d mark and hwinfo showed a minimum 5V drop down to .9volts and processor speed drop to 900mhz. might have been a glitch, but my machine too has shut off when trying to push past my current stable config. i might just be at the tipping point.


----------



## stickg1

Well guys I was gone for a while but I recently snagged a new FX chip during Black Friday. Got a FX-8320e for $100 at Newegg.

http://valid.canardpc.com/jv5cqr


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well guys I was gone for a while but I recently snagged a new FX chip during Black Friday. Got a FX-8320e for $100 at Newegg.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jv5cqr


You did well, have fun with the new toy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> seems reminiscent of a conversation I had the other day that got heated over a 30Watts that my mobo MIGHT be pulling or not over in another forum.
> im running a 750 thermaltake smart series and was wondering if it was limiting me... 1 r9 280, 1 hd7950, fx8320, on a sabertooth fx 990fx.
> ran 3d mark and hwinfo showed a minimum 5V drop down to .9volts and processor speed drop to 900mhz. might have been a glitch, but my machine too has shut off when trying to push past my current stable config. i might just be at the tipping point.


it was no other forum but ocn

i have run that near exact combo, ( 2x7970 ) and it had no problem until i did suicide runs ( meaning at stock. ) i did say i do not think the sabertooth pulls 75w, ( keeping in mind your calculation removed the SB from the equation )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well guys I was gone for a while but I recently snagged a new FX chip during Black Friday. Got a FX-8320e for $100 at Newegg.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jv5cqr


welcome old friend


----------



## mfknjadagr8

My luck the 8320e will be worse than the one i have once this ones safely cradled in her machine and she wont give it up.... she wont either because shes gonna see what shes been missing out on with that q6600 machine :0 believe it or not she could play shadow of mordor on that pc.. just not very well...2.4 just doesnt cut it these days...


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it was no other forum but ocn
> 
> i have run that near exact combo, ( 2x7970 ) and it had no problem until i did suicide runs ( meaning at stock. ) i did say i do not think the sabertooth pulls 75w, ( keeping in mind your calculation removed the SB from the equation )


forum as in 7950 thread of the graphics card section of the forum....

your NEED to always be 100.00% accurate... takes some getting used to... i would exaggerate and say 150% but you would have corrected me and said that it impossible to be more than 100% correct


----------



## Mega Man

your right, i would of








people also take it as rude, where as i am just 100% blunt, i hate sugarcoating anything


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well i finally got my loop up and running, haven't done any stress testing yet but i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Currently running FX8350 @4.714 (Not stable) IBTAXX freezees after 1st pass likewise P95 Small FFts.
> Current Ram is GSkill Ripjaws 2133 (11.11.11.30) but cannot get PC to use at 2133, keep getting Catalyst Failure and
> other progs fail. Also Windows 8.1 64bit throwing up errors and blue-screening.
> 
> Dropping Ram to 1600 (9.9.9.24) and can run at 4.7 but still not stable. Have increased Vcore a point at a time up to 1.68
> but still not able to run anything over 4.6Hhz and even then sometimes freezes during an IBTAVX run.
> 
> Most stable when at 4.5Ghz.. Content to run at this as BF4 runs at 60+ FPS in CF on my HD7870s with High settings.
> But would like to be able to run the Gskills at rated speed, so open to suggestions.
> 
> Oldbarzo


How did you get to your current clock?
I would start with the ram at either the clock you want or at 1600 9-9-9 and work your way up from stock cpu clock from there.
That way you can isolate one another.

You sure that ram is stable from the start?
Maybe it is faulty...

Can you post screen shots of your bios settings?
It seems that something is wrong as you increased vcore as high as 1.68v, which is extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> coming from 8320 so it will be direct comparison....I got the rip jaws kit 8gb at a smoking deal of 59.99 at the egg...it's 9-11-11 stock so 9 I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the power supply is rosewill 1200W Photon...I don't currently need this much but come tax time I will need it so much lol


Thats a good deal indeed.
Got my 2400 c9-11-11 8gb for around €100 back then, which is around 123 usd.









How does yours compare?

Aida benches:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








This was my highest, 2400 9-11-11-28-39-1T


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My watt meter came in today and I wanted to see what I was pulling out of the
> 
> My 7950's crossfired at stock settings. If I overclocked the cards to 1163/1606 with the benches running the computer would shut down.. Never thought I would overpower my 850w PSU and never have until I had both benches running together..
> 
> The top wattage on both are at idle and the bottom is with prime95 and Unigine valley bench running together
> 
> 4.0 ghz, under volted @ 1.23v.
> 
> 
> 5.0ghz @ 1.52v











Epic.

Thought as much.
But that is with the gpu's at stock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> I have always known my ram is kind-of a weak point... can never find good deals when i have the cash (i have the cash). I also know little about it but have some reading waiting on that...
> seems reminiscent of a conversation I had the other day that got heated over a 30Watts that my mobo MIGHT be pulling or not over in another forum.
> im running a 750 thermaltake smart series and was wondering if it was limiting me... 1 r9 280, 1 hd7950, fx8320, on a sabertooth fx 990fx.
> ran 3d mark and hwinfo showed a minimum 5V drop down to .9volts and processor speed drop to 900mhz. might have been a glitch, but my machine too has shut off when trying to push past my current stable config. i might just be at the tipping point.


I heard good stories about Sammies.
Good pricing too.

I would take out a Wattage meter and see if you are pulling near the max.
I think it is indedeed cutting it. Two 7950's pull a fair amount. Certainly when overclocked. Would personally advice a 850w unit at least.
My 750 is the least I am comfortable with, and I only have one gpu(r9 290).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well guys I was gone for a while but I recently snagged a new FX chip during Black Friday. Got a FX-8320e for $100 at Newegg.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jv5cqr


Good deal.
Send me one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> My luck the 8320e will be worse than the one i have once this ones safely cradled in her machine and she wont give it up.... she wont either because shes gonna see what shes been missing out on with that q6600 machine :0 believe it or not she could play shadow of mordor on that pc.. just not very well...2.4 just doesnt cut it these days...


Hehe.

I hope it turns out well for you.

If not, you could always put here on the bay for exchange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i finally got my loop up and running, haven't done any stress testing yet but i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out


Looks pretty tight.

Not so sure about the Noctua's though, how are they turning out to be?


----------



## OldBarzo

@chopper
Thanks for reply. Have cleaned and reseated cooling block and now able to get 4.7 with 1.46v stable on IBT AVX high. Ran P95 small FFTs but had to stop as VRM temps were up to 69c.
Ram is currently @1600 (9.9.9.24) cannot get it to run at rated 2133.
Using multi only for OC.

Oldbaezo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt Bilko

The Noctua fans are very good, i leave them at 2k rpm 24/7 and they push more air and are faster than the SP120's i had before but that said at 3k rpm they are deafening.....they perform awesome but the noise...Reminds me of the Reference 290x i had actually, at full speed great cooling capability but very noisy


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> @chopper
> Thanks for reply. Have cleaned and reseated cooling block and now able to get 4.7 with 1.46v stable on IBT AVX high. Ran P95 small FFTs but had to stop as VRM temps were up to 69c.
> Ram is currently @1600 (9.9.9.24) cannot get it to run at rated 2133.
> Using multi only for OC.
> 
> Oldbaezo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Good to hear you are gaining some results.

Do you have some active cooling on the vrm?
Because of the h100 you are taking away some of the airflow over the vrm, it's a know issue.
You can try to fix something like I have:



What are your other settings?
cpu-nb, speed and voltage
ht link
ram voltage and timings.

We need some more info to pin point stuff.

Does your ram run stable with stock cpu settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Noctua fans are very good, i leave them at 2k rpm 24/7 and they push more air and are faster than the SP120's i had before but that said at 3k rpm they are deafening.....they perform awesome but the noise...Reminds me of the Reference 290x i had actually, at full speed great cooling capability but very noisy


Hehe, yeah.
Thats the trade-off, right?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Noctua fans are very good, i leave them at 2k rpm 24/7 and they push more air and are faster than the SP120's i had before but that said at 3k rpm they are deafening.....they perform awesome but the noise...Reminds me of the Reference 290x i had actually, at full speed great cooling capability but very noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, yeah.
> Thats the trade-off, right?
Click to expand...

Pretty much, i have them all hooked up to a fan controller so they are pretty quiet but i'm only a push of a button away from gale force winds









Really nice though, the 6 year warranty is awesome and i'm sure they'll last longer than that


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty much, i have them all hooked up to a fan controller so they are pretty quiet but i'm only a push of a button away from gale force winds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice though, the 6 year warranty is awesome and i'm sure they'll last longer than that


Yep.
Build quality is just superb on them.

IMO they are worth the money.
Although the default poo color takes a few bucks of the worth.









Wow.
Is this valid?

*Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM*
Airflow 269,3 m³/h
Acoustical Noise 41,3 dB(A)
Static Pressure 10,52 mm H2O

That's just insane.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty much, i have them all hooked up to a fan controller so they are pretty quiet but i'm only a push of a button away from gale force winds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice though, the 6 year warranty is awesome and i'm sure they'll last longer than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> Build quality is just superb on them.
> 
> IMO they are worth the money.
> Although the default poo color takes a few bucks of the worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> Is this valid?
> 
> *Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM*
> Airflow 269,3 m³/h
> Acoustical Noise 41,3 dB(A)
> Static Pressure 10,52 mm H2O
> 
> That's just insane.
Click to expand...

That's why i got the industrials, all Black with the small brown silicone corners and yeah....i'd believe those stats, they are the 140mm fans, i have the 120mm NF-F12's


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> @chopper
> Thanks for reply. Have cleaned and reseated cooling block and now able to get 4.7 with 1.46v stable on IBT AVX high. Ran P95 small FFTs but had to stop as VRM temps were up to 69c.
> Ram is currently @1600 (9.9.9.24) cannot get it to run at rated 2133.
> Using multi only for OC.
> 
> Oldbaezo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


nice improvement... as for the ram... I've had trouble getting mine above 1600mhz... managed 1712mhz with 9 9 9 27 timings... best mine will do... but then, mine is 1600mhz stock speed.... some that have my ram make have managed 1866 out of it in intel systems... some have said this before, but raising the cpu/nb and running a bus/multi combo OC can help... won't always, but it helped me get some extra out of it... currently running 257mhz bus, 19.5 multi for 5ghz OC, and 2570mhz cpu/nb with 1.35v on cpu/nb...

http://valid.x86.fr/d1yduf

edit: adding semi-proof of stability before anyone asks..


----------



## OldBarzo

@chopper
Thanks for your input.
Have a 120mm fan blowing on the socket/vrm area on the back of the Mobo. HT and NB are at stock settings 2600/2200. Ram stable at 1600 (9.9.9.24). It is Gskill 2133 but if I run it at this speed I get all sorts of errors in Windows (8.1 64bit).

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's why i got the industrials, all Black with the small brown silicone corners and yeah....i'd believe those stats, they are the 140mm fans, i have the 120mm NF-F12's


I bought a used 140mm radiator..
Thats why I was looking at the 140mm Noctua's. Maybe I will buy one of those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> @chopper
> Thanks for your input.
> Have a 120mm fan blowing on the socket/vrm area on the back of the Mobo. HT and NB are at stock settings 2600/2200. Ram stable at 1600 (9.9.9.24). It is Gskill 2133 but *if I run it at this speed I get all sorts of errors* in Windows (8.1 64bit).
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


So they give errors, even when you have the cpu at stock?
Tried upping the cpu-nb to 2400mhz and give it some more juice, 1.2-1.25v. See how that turns out.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i finally got my loop up and running, haven't done any stress testing yet but i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, might want to consider a full cover block for the 295x2 at some point. What are temps like with the AIO cooler on one of those guys?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome old friend


Cheers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> nice improvement... as for the ram... I've had trouble getting mine above 1600mhz... managed 1712mhz with 9 9 9 27 timings... best mine will do... but then, mine is 1600mhz stock speed.... some that have my ram make have managed 1866 out of it in intel systems... some have said this before, but raising the cpu/nb and running a bus/multi combo OC can help... won't always, but it helped me get some extra out of it... currently running 257mhz bus, 19.5 multi for 5ghz OC, and 2570mhz cpu/nb with 1.35v on cpu/nb...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d1yduf
> 
> edit: adding semi-proof of stability before anyone asks..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's pretty impressive, what type of cooling?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i finally got my loop up and running, haven't done any stress testing yet but i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, might want to consider a full cover block for the 295x2 at some point. What are temps like with the AIO cooler on one of those guys?
Click to expand...

Thanks









Well under folding in 30-35c ambients it hits 69c and 72c respectively, gaming it never goes over 60c really and yeah, a block for it would be nice but i honestly can't justify it atm


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Looks great, might want to consider a full cover block for the 295x2 at some point. What are temps like with the AIO cooler on one of those guys?
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty impressive, what type of cooling?


custom loop, XSPC RS360 kit... 120x360mm rad, raystorm waterblock... D5 vario pump built into bay res.... 6 120 mm cougar fans in push pull setup... nothing special


----------



## stickg1

True, that's pretty decent temps especially considering the ambients.

I recently liquidated a bunch of my WC gear, pretty much all air right now. I have an AIO liquid cooler I might put on the 8320e for folding and keeping it quiet. I downsized a lot of my gear too, I have the aforementioned 8320e and GT 640 in my HTPC/Living room rig and an i3-4360 w/ R9 270x in my PC. I actually picked up a 7870 for cheap, should be here today. Can't decide if I want to crossfire my 270x or put it with the 8320e for better graphics in the event I want to game on the big screen!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> True, that's pretty decent temps especially considering the ambients.
> 
> I recently liquidated a bunch of my WC gear, pretty much all air right now. I have an AIO liquid cooler I might put on the 8320e for folding and keeping it quiet. I downsized a lot of my gear too, I have the aforementioned 8320e and GT 640 in my HTPC/Living room rig and an i3-4360 w/ R9 270x in my PC. I actually picked up a 7870 for cheap, should be here today. Can't decide if I want to crossfire my 270x or put it with the 8320e for better graphics in the event I want to game on the big screen!


I'd go for gaming on the big screen







I have 4 monitors hooked to mine... one is in another room via long HDMI cable... its only 42", but its better than the little one on my desk... also have wireless devices to reach in there.

edit: I forgot to mention that I have only one 7950 gpu... of coarse its a gigabyte 1ghz OC windforce edition... that clocks to 1200mhz easy


----------



## stickg1

Well last night I was messing around with the Steam Stream Play or whatever it's called. I was playing games from this PC on my living room PC. I think I just need better networking equipment, the sound was kinda wonky. But it's in it's early stages.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well last night I was messing around with the Steam Stream Play or whatever it's called. I was playing games from this PC on my living room PC. I think I just need better networking equipment, the sound was kinda wonky. But it's in it's early stages.


let me know if you get it all figured out lol.. I haven't tried it... I have a craptop I wonder if that would work with.. then I could hook it to any tv in the house and play or even play outside... rofl..


----------



## stickg1

Well I was just testing it out, I had Dirt 3 up and running, then realized I should get the controller and turn [email protected] off on my main PC. When I tried to continue playing I never got it work right again. But for about 30 seconds, driving around with the keyboard, Dirt3 was looking pretty good! lol


----------



## emsj86

If your h100 is set for exhaust try Intake it helps alittle with vrm cooling with out suffering looks. That's my issue I watercooled mainly for looks and don't want a fan in the middle looking bad. I'm getting a slim 120 for behind my motherboard bc when I had a 120 on there (the door was bowing so I need a slim fan 15 or 20mm) my vrm dropped 10 degrees and the cpu about 3-5 degreea


----------



## PolRoger

Testing/binning a new 8370E variant with cooling under custom water...

~2hr Prime run at ~4.8GHz as well as a screen shot of a current "test-in-progress" which is crunching [email protected] ~4.95GHz:


----------



## stickg1

Nice man, you got a picture of that loop?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats a good deal indeed.
> Got my 2400 c9-11-11 8gb for around €100 back then, which is around 123 usd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does yours compare?
> 
> Aida benches:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my highest, 2400 9-11-11-28-39-1T
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> I hope it turns out well for you.
> 
> If not, you could always put here on the bay for exchange.


I'll test it once it gets here estimate says 11th meh....


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well last night I was messing around with the Steam Stream Play or whatever it's called. I was playing games from this PC on my living room PC. I think I just need better networking equipment, the sound was kinda wonky. But it's in it's early stages.


Ohh.
That stuff skipped my attention somehow.

I like the idea.
Will be looking forward to how that stuff will turn out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If your h100 is set for exhaust try Intake it helps alittle with vrm cooling with out suffering looks. That's my issue I watercooled mainly for looks and don't want a fan in the middle looking bad. I'm getting a slim 120 for behind my motherboard bc when I had a 120 on there (the door was bowing so I need a slim fan 15 or 20mm) my vrm dropped 10 degrees and the cpu about 3-5 degreea


I know the feeling.
To keep it real clean I should just include the vrm in the loop.

And I do have a fan behind the motherboard, 120x25mm, room behind my tray is decent.








Took my socket temp down by almost 10c.
But I do need a fan on front of the vrm also.

Ah wel..
What do I want?
Clean look and lower clocks because of the heat... or?
Go figure.










Although I can't say it looks all that bad now:


What is you loop?
Have some pics?
Let me decide what is clean looking.









Epicness


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Testing/binning a new 8370E variant with cooling under custom water...
> 
> ~2hr Prime run at ~4.8GHz as well as a screen shot of a current "test-in-progress" which is crunching [email protected] ~4.95GHz:


Oeh.
I like those results so far.

Voltage requirements are a good deal less, it seems.

But I don't think it is worth it to upgrade from a 8320...
Maybe if I can buy cheap.

I need 1.464v for 4.7 though. With a 2600 nb and 2400 c9 ram that is.
So the difference is pretty big IMO.

What are your full setting?
LLC, cpu-nb....

The *delivery guy* was @ my door this afternoon btw.
New goodie.

Received my XTC 140mm rad.
Pretty big, those 140's.


----------



## emsj86

this is my loop. If I knew a watercool vrm that would fit the Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0 I'd def would buy and install it for sure. The way you did it doesn't look bad. Just my the look I was going for.


----------



## emsj86

actually looking to go arylic. Just received my bitspower mini valve some fittings and my gpu back plate. Will be installing them soon. And I got some white pastel to play around with down the line


----------



## hucklebuck

I am on the fence on getting a new FX seeing the voltage's people are running them at. The 8370 and 8370e.

I got an old 8320 and and it takes 1.57v. under load to be 4.8Ghz. stable. I got 2x360 rads in push pull with a D5 and can't get 4.9Ghz.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Nice man, you got a picture of that loop?


I posted a picture a few pages back:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/43470#post_23229067

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I like those results so far.
> 
> Voltage requirements are a good deal less, it seems.
> 
> But I don't think it is worth it to upgrade from a 8320...
> Maybe if I can buy cheap.
> 
> I need 1.464v for 4.7 though. With a 2600 nb and 2400 c9 ram that is.
> So the difference is pretty big IMO.
> 
> What are your full setting?
> LLC, cpu-nb....


I ve been running testing with both CPU and CPU/NB voltage LLC @ high...

For ~4.8... I think vcore was set in BIOS to ~1.44(ish) and the voltage would droop under Prime load to ~1.395v/1.404v and CPU/NB was set at ~1.2v.

Initial memory testing has been done in the 2000/2133/2200 range... I also have available some Samsung (ic) based kits of 2x4GB 2400C9 which I'll look into testing/running after I get a better feel for how the chip clocks.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I am on the fence on getting a new FX seeing the voltage's people are running them at. The 8370 and 8370e.
> 
> I got an old 8320 and and it takes 1.57v. under load to be 4.8Ghz. stable. I got 2x360 rads in push pull with a D5 and can't get 4.9Ghz.


The majority of the new FX CPUs I've been seeing have been a vast improvement volts/clock lately, compared to the original releases. Like this 8320 I got on sale recently


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> this is my loop. If I knew a watercool vrm that would fit the Asus sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0 I'd def would buy and install it for sure. The way you did it doesn't look bad. Just my the look I was going for.


There is a waterblock that fits the VRM and one that fits the NB but you need to mod them slightly.

See here!


----------



## stickg1

Well I can imagine that's especially the case with the new 8320e and 8370e, because a good way to get that TDP down is cut the voltage. On this particular FX-8320e I picked up, I find that around 4.3GHz I can stay sub 1.3v but to get 4.5GHz and higher I have to go 1.4v+ and consequently overheat. I'm trying to keep the chip under 65C, is that a safe target? Right now at 4.2GHz, I run 1.26v and it stays around 45-50C while folding. Keeps the little 92mm screamer of a fan quiet as well. The motherboard offers no support for adjusting the fan curve, that's why I think I'm going to put on this AIO liquid cooler and use some decent, but quiet, 120mm fans.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I can imagine that's especially the case with the new 8320e and 8370e, because a good way to get that TDP down is cut the voltage. On this particular FX-8320e I picked up, I find that around 4.3GHz I can stay sub 1.3v but to get 4.5GHz and higher I have to go 1.4v+ and consequently overheat. I'm trying to keep the chip under 65C, is that a safe target? Right now at 4.2GHz, I run 1.26v and it stays around 45-50C while folding. Keeps the little 92mm screamer of a fan quiet as well. The motherboard offers no support for adjusting the fan curve, that's why I think I'm going to put on this AIO liquid cooler and use some decent, but quiet, 120mm fans.


Get a fan controller and for AIO coolermaster released one recently that has been praised for its quiet fans I believe they are 140mm though, be quiet do silent fans or noctua are my 2nd bets.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Yep, I was just saying something about that recently... now it seems most any chip can hit higher clocks with less volts than old ones... my old 8350 needed 1.52 v to stabilize 4.8.. .this chip, after some playing, I've found will stabilize at 5ghz with 1.44v in bios... I can't wait to get my new PSU in, I'm going to push back up to 5.1ish... I went through a variety of ideas of what it might be, and now I'm pretty sure my old PSU is crapping out on me... if I just run a stress test at 5.1ghz all is good.... then play a game... poop freeze...hmm... ok... restart.. all good... never got hot...nothing... now, if I OC my gpu as well, then in game I get black screen shutdown... so yeah... pretty sure my PSU just isn't up to the task.... it is OLD and only a 750w Ultra LSP anyway... going to put in an HX 850, I have no intentions of ever going dual gpu again... ugh what a pain that was... so it'll likely do me for a long time....


----------



## emsj86

What you described doesn't sound like a bad psu. Hopefully that what it is.


----------



## emsj86

It's alittle late but anyone pick up anything on cyber Monday or Black Friday. I got zowie mouse for 28 and a ocz 240gb ssd for 79.99


----------



## By-Tor

Picked up a Rosewill watt meter on black Friday for $19.99... Wanted to see what I was pulling..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119560&cm_re=watt_meter-_-12-119-560-_-Product


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have a UPS system that tells me what I'm pulling... total system... that's another reason I'm thinking the psu is crap... total system power is pulling around 800 watts before it black screens... I'll see for sure after Christmas...but I've ruled out just about everything else... like I can OC my gpu to the max stable with cpu underclocked/volted and run 3dmark fine... I can underclock/volt my gpu and then run 3dmark with the cpu @ 5.2ghz, but if I OC both and run it... black screen everytime... have to turn power off at psu and wait a bit then turn it back on.... sometimes it'll just freeze and all I have to do is hit reset when I'm riding at the border... I think that's where the psu starts to deliver bad volts right before OCP kicks in... IDK really on that one... but like I said I can run either one or the other clocked to the max but not both right now... Christmas time will tell







at the very least I'll have a more efficient psu as the one I have now is like 78% efficient at best.. and going to one that hits 90% and is modular


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> It's alittle late but anyone pick up anything on cyber Monday or Black Friday. I got zowie mouse for 28 and a ocz 240gb ssd for 79.99


I got my 8320e for $109 at Newegg and I walked into Best Buy and picked up a 55" LG LED 1080p HDTV for $479.

One of my more successful Black Fridays. Last year I just grabbed a couple of small things.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> It's alittle late but anyone pick up anything on cyber Monday or Black Friday. I got zowie mouse for 28 and a ocz 240gb ssd for 79.99


I got lucky and purchased a 256GB Crucial M4 Refurb on sale for $50.99. Only refurb I'll buy as Crucial provides a 1 year warranty. They sold out in minutes


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well i finally got my loop up and running, haven't done any stress testing yet but i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out


looks great ! but dat GPU is crying for waters !!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Noctua fans are very good, i leave them at 2k rpm 24/7 and they push more air and are faster than the SP120's i had before but that said at 3k rpm they are deafening.....they perform awesome but the noise...Reminds me of the Reference 290x i had actually, at full speed great cooling capability but very noisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, yeah.
> Thats the trade-off, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, i have them all hooked up to a fan controller so they are pretty quiet but i'm only a push of a button away from gale force winds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice though, the 6 year warranty is awesome and i'm sure they'll last longer than that
Click to expand...

hahaha

these



and these are my fans



this one shows when it is about to drop ( flip over ) IE they were bolted down in those tests !




and these are mine !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's why i got the industrials, all Black with the small brown silicone corners and yeah....i'd believe those stats, they are the 140mm fans, i have the 120mm NF-F12's
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a used 140mm radiator..
> Thats why I was looking at the 140mm Noctua's. Maybe I will buy one of those.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> @chopper
> Thanks for your input.
> Have a 120mm fan blowing on the socket/vrm area on the back of the Mobo. HT and NB are at stock settings 2600/2200. Ram stable at 1600 (9.9.9.24). It is Gskill 2133 but *if I run it at this speed I get all sorts of errors* in Windows (8.1 64bit).
> 
> Oldbarzo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they give errors, even when you have the cpu at stock?
> Tried upping the cpu-nb to 2400mhz and give it some more juice, 1.2-1.25v. See how that turns out.
Click to expand...

try upping NB volts


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and these are mine !
> 
> try upping NB volts










:cheers:














There must be at least 100 fans there. How many can one person possible use?


----------



## Mega Man

you are correct that is 100
50 for one pc 50 for the other !

TH10 and M8


----------



## mus1mus

5400 rpm in push and pull?







earplugs. And tell your neighbors youre a jet engineer!

Seriously though, I dont think you will even need to run them at 50% given the rad space you have.. cheerio @Mega Man


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hucklebuck*
> 
> I am on the fence on getting a new FX seeing the voltage's people are running them at. The 8370 and 8370e.
> 
> I got an old 8320 and and it takes 1.57v. under load to be 4.8Ghz. stable. I got 2x360 rads in push pull with a D5 and can't get 4.9Ghz.


Oh damn.
I thought mine needed a lot of volts.









There must be something wrong, right? dual 360 rad's not keeping that thing cool?
I don't think you are temp bound.
You sure it is not your psu or something holding you back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The majority of the new FX CPUs I've been seeing have been a vast improvement volts/clock lately, compared to the original releases. Like this 8320 I got on sale recently


Damnit.
I want one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There is a waterblock that fits the VRM and one that fits the NB but you need to mod them slightly.
> 
> See here!


You beat me to it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well I can imagine that's especially the case with the new 8320e and 8370e, because a good way to get that TDP down is cut the voltage. On this particular FX-8320e I picked up, I find that around 4.3GHz I can stay sub 1.3v but to get 4.5GHz and higher I have to go 1.4v+ and consequently overheat. I'm trying to keep the chip under 65C, is that a safe target? Right now at 4.2GHz, I run 1.26v and it stays around 45-50C while folding. Keeps the little 92mm screamer of a fan quiet as well. The motherboard offers no support for adjusting the fan curve, that's why I think I'm going to put on this AIO liquid cooler and use some decent, but quiet, 120mm fans.


1.4v+ for 4.5 isn't that great at all IMO.
But 4.3 @ sub 1.3v is nice though.

You really overheating with only 4.5v?
I found my stock cooler to be pretty good actually. That is, if you are already deaf and can stand the noise.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Picked up a Rosewill watt meter on black Friday for $19.99... Wanted to see what I was pulling..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119560&cm_re=watt_meter-_-12-119-560-_-Product


Is that a decent meter?
Looks pretty cheap, even before discount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I got my 8320e for $109 at Newegg and I walked into Best Buy and picked up a 55" LG LED 1080p HDTV for $479.
> 
> One of my more successful Black Fridays. Last year I just grabbed a couple of small things.


Can you explain to me what exactly black Friday is?
I did some research on the web but I can't figure it out...
Discount day or something?
I know it is some sort of celebration IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are correct that is 100
> 50 for one pc 50 for the other !
> 
> TH10 and M8


Haha.
Thats megaman.
Crazy dude.

Post shots!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Is that a decent meter?
> Looks pretty cheap, even before discount.


It works great.. The reason I went with this one is that the display can sit on my desk so I don't have to keep bending down to look where its plugged in like many of the others... It gives you cost, carbon foot print, energy count and tells you how much it would use in real time, days, month and year..


----------



## Mega Man

seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !


thats a bit insane.. just for a game...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !


uhmmm why I've had no issues with mine of course I have 8gb of ram and 16gb swap... I'm still stuck in the old days where double your ram was the norm


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> It works great.. The reason I went with this one is that the display can sit on my desk so I don't have to keep bending down to look where its plugged in like many of the others... It gives you cost, carbon foot print, energy count and tells you how much it would use in real time, days, month and year..


Sounds good.











I am seeing various ram settings across the club here.
Somehow I am still not so sure on what to use...

I'm mostly looking @ gaming performance.

Should I go with a decent ram clock like I have now, 2400 9-10-10-28-39. Which are the stock specs.
Or lower the ram frequency to take some stress of the IMC so i can lower the cpu and cpu-nb voltage?

In other words:
With 2000-2200 ram c8 I can achieve a overclock with less voltage.

Cpu-nb and ht are at 2600 atm.
Cpu-nb @ 1.3v.

Can I get away with comparing results(ram settings) with aida64's memory benchmark?
Or doesn't this compare with real-world performance?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are correct that is 100
> 50 for one pc 50 for the other !
> 
> TH10 and M8


Why such a crazy set up? don't you have a crazy amount of rad space? Surely those fans aren't needed?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> It works great.. The reason I went with this one is that the display can sit on my desk so I don't have to keep bending down to look where its plugged in like many of the others... It gives you cost, carbon foot print, energy count and tells you how much it would use in real time, days, month and year..
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seeing various ram settings across the club here.
> Somehow I am still not so sure on what to use...
> 
> I'm mostly looking @ gaming performance.
> 
> Should I go with a decent ram clock like I have now, 2400 9-10-10-28-39. Which are the stock specs.
> Or lower the ram frequency to take some stress of the IMC so i can lower the cpu and cpu-nb voltage?
> 
> In other words:
> With 2000-2200 ram c8 I can achieve a overclock with less voltage.
> 
> Cpu-nb and ht are at 2600 atm.
> Cpu-nb @ 1.3v.
> 
> Can I get away with comparing results(ram settings) with aida64's memory benchmark?
> Or doesn't this compare with real-world performance?
Click to expand...

imho, too many factors for a simple answer.

Memory is very dependent of many things. Chip IMC, motherboard, and memory stick type, brand, IC, bin etc.

Aida is really the best for ram testing(to see what setting are better) but i've not gotten around to actually buying the program, so i've been using a ramdisk with crystal disk mark to gauge how my tweaks fare.

maxxmem is as buggy as a ubisoft game, nigh on useless to use this on this platform, unless your looking for odd bugged scores..

I personally stay in the 2000mhz-2400mhz range with varying cas latency.. Speed and latency are a balancing act when overclocking and tweaking ram.

Speed is great, but if the CL isn't progressing at a reasonable rate, the speed is essentially for nothing. while you can improve lack luster speed but tightening the latency if it allows it, the gains will be limited.

Also if you are only gaming, if you are not playing games like BF4, crysis 3 or something significantly multi threaded, you will not likely notice much in terms of gains. certain things may feel snappier

the majority of the CPU needs to be utilized to see the benefits in games from faster ram, in poorly coded and bottle-necked situations, faster ram isn't going to help you.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are correct that is 100
> 50 for one pc 50 for the other !
> 
> TH10 and M8
> 
> 
> 
> Why such a crazy set up? don't you have a crazy amount of rad space? Surely those fans aren't needed?
Click to expand...

th10 can hold 16 fans, while the M8 can do 32

likely duplicated or triplicated spares.. but push/pull with these will allow you to run these fans so low. it would be nice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are correct that is 100
> 50 for one pc 50 for the other !
> 
> TH10 and M8
> 
> 
> 
> Why such a crazy set up? don't you have a crazy amount of rad space? Surely those fans aren't needed?
Click to expand...

Because Why Not?

Also, Mega has more than one rig, i don't know exactly how many but i think he has around 3-4 fully built ones and made enough parts to make another 20 or so


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> th10 can hold 16 fans, while the M8 can do 32
> 
> likely duplicated or triplicated spares.. but push/pull with these will allow you to run these fans so low. it would be nice.


True, but why not go for a pressure optimised set up like noctua fans or what have you? (I dunno what fans provide the best pressure to noise ratio, I know linus from linus tech tips rates noctua and silverstone AP fans for pressure and noise?)

Then again I can't really talk I asked for 8 SP120 high performance fans and they're said to be loud and don't generally perform amazingly well...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !


Pagefile size depends on your RAM. Default page file size is double your system memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> uhmmm why I've had no issues with mine of course I have 8gb of ram and 16gb swap... I'm still stuck in the old days where double your ram was the norm
Click to expand...

It's still the norm.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> th10 can hold 16 fans, while the M8 can do 32
> 
> likely duplicated or triplicated spares.. but push/pull with these will allow you to run these fans so low. it would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but why not go for a pressure optimised set up like noctua fans or what have you? (I dunno what fans provide the best pressure to noise ratio, I know linus from linus tech tips rates noctua and silverstone AP fans for pressure and noise?)
> 
> Then again I can't really talk I asked for 8 SP120 high performance fans and they're said to be loud and don't generally perform amazingly well...
Click to expand...

Linus can't really get GT's to test them against, he isn't gonna spend money on fans that are not noctua's, and i don't think Servo cares too much about advertising so no review samples to "mainstream tech tubers" Not to mention they are EOL product now.

I would think that the industrial series from Noctua would be a nice comparison against GT fans. I've not seen anything like that yet.

I can't really stand corsair fans anymore. I'll use them as a intake fan behind a grill, but not on a rad, they don't seal well enough for my liking.

My set up is mainly bit phoenix Pro non LED fans, quieter then corsairs sp series, performs nearly the same with less RPM and it seals properly on my Rad.

I can buy them locally, and they are fairly cheap. They are not the best thing in the world, but they work. (currently running them @ 7v in push pull) i should go find my DB meter and see what is pumping out.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> imho, too many factors for a simple answer.
> 
> Memory is very dependent of many things. Chip IMC, motherboard, and memory stick type, brand, IC, bin etc.
> 
> Aida is really the best for ram testing(to see what setting are better) but i've not gotten around to actually buying the program, so i've been using a ramdisk with crystal disk mark to gauge how my tweaks fare.
> 
> maxxmem is as buggy as a ubisoft game, nigh on useless to use this on this platform, unless your looking for odd bugged scores..
> 
> I personally stay in the 2000mhz-2400mhz range with varying cas latency.. Speed and latency are a balancing act when overclocking and tweaking ram.
> 
> Speed is great, but if the CL isn't progressing at a reasonable rate, the speed is essentially for nothing. while you can improve lack luster speed but tightening the latency if it allows it, the gains will be limited.
> 
> Also if you are only gaming, if you are not playing games like BF4, crysis 3 or something significantly multi threaded, you will not likely notice much in terms of gains. certain things may feel snappier
> 
> the majority of the CPU needs to be utilized to see the benefits in games from faster ram, in poorly coded and bottle-necked situations, faster ram isn't going to help you.


That's about as far as I was already.








Ram is difficult to optimize.

But you are so true on poorly coded games, the majority it seems lately.

The ramdisk thing is a pretty good idea actually.

Which of the two would you prefer?



When I do a fsb/Multi combo OC I can achieve 1T, but getting it stable with a high cpu overclock is difficult somehow:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> imho, too many factors for a simple answer.
> 
> Memory is very dependent of many things. Chip IMC, motherboard, and memory stick type, brand, IC, bin etc.
> 
> Aida is really the best for ram testing(to see what setting are better) but i've not gotten around to actually buying the program, so i've been using a ramdisk with crystal disk mark to gauge how my tweaks fare.
> 
> maxxmem is as buggy as a ubisoft game, nigh on useless to use this on this platform, unless your looking for odd bugged scores..
> 
> I personally stay in the 2000mhz-2400mhz range with varying cas latency.. Speed and latency are a balancing act when overclocking and tweaking ram.
> 
> Speed is great, but if the CL isn't progressing at a reasonable rate, the speed is essentially for nothing. while you can improve lack luster speed but tightening the latency if it allows it, the gains will be limited.
> 
> Also if you are only gaming, if you are not playing games like BF4, crysis 3 or something significantly multi threaded, you will not likely notice much in terms of gains. certain things may feel snappier
> 
> the majority of the CPU needs to be utilized to see the benefits in games from faster ram, in poorly coded and bottle-necked situations, faster ram isn't going to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about as far as I was already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram is difficult to optimize.
> 
> But you are so true on poorly coded games, the majority it seems lately.
> 
> The ramdisk thing is a pretty good idea actually.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the two would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> When I do a fsb/Multi combo OC I can achieve 1T, but getting it stable with a high cpu overclock is difficult somehow:
Click to expand...

given those settings, I'd go with 2133mhz.

you prolly gunna need 2700mhz NB to match or exceed your 2133mhz score with 2400.


----------



## MiladEd

Hey guys! I'm new to the club, I've just recently put this system together! Now, let's get to overclocking...

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor ($114.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GAMMAXX 300 55.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus M5A97 R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($89.99 @ Micro Center)
*Memory:* GeIL DRAGON 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($43.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* GeIL DRAGON 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($43.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($50.49 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($229.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair CSM 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($67.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $671.39
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-06 15:04 EST-0500_


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm new to the club, I've just recently put this system together! Now, let's get to overclocking...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* AMD FX-8320 3.5GHz 8-Core Processor ($114.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GAMMAXX 300 55.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($29.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus M5A97 R2.0 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($89.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Memory:* GeIL DRAGON 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($43.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* GeIL DRAGON 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($43.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($50.49 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($229.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair CSM 550W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($67.98 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $671.39
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-06 15:04 EST-0500_


Meh mobo, try and get your hands on a 990FX-UD3+ level one. Cooler also is not suited to beyond 4.4\4.5GHz voltage.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Meh mobo, try and get your hands on a 990FX-UD3+ level one. Cooler also is not suited to beyond 4.4\4.5GHz voltage.


I was on a tight budget. I had to squeeze it a little bit to get that mobo, I wanted to get MSI 970A G-43 originally







. I'm not planning to OC so much, just a little bit.

BTW, what temp is suitable for this CPU? I can't find an straight answer anywhere... some say 62 C, some say 70 C...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Meh mobo, try and get your hands on a 990FX-UD3+ level one. Cooler also is not suited to beyond 4.4\4.5GHz voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a tight budget. I had to squeeze it a little bit to get that mobo, I wanted to get MSI 970A G-43 originally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm not planning to OC so much, just a little bit.
> 
> BTW, what temp is suitable for this CPU? I can't find an straight answer anywhere... some say 62 C, some say 70 C...
Click to expand...

AMD's overdrive application lists the thermal limits to these chips as 70*, that 62* thing was carried over from pheonem days iirc


----------



## emsj86

A few add ons to the 8350 build.


----------



## cab2

New 8350 -- Stock

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=32703365499

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=32703365499


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !


that must be why that game wont run for me. set my page file to 500 MB max (ssd)

ive always thought of the page file as a relic from days when systems were ram limited....

came across so many articles when i got my first ssd's saying that you can, or almost completely shut off page file if you have over 8 GB of ram. Supposedly the constant page file writes can wear out SSDs, as standard page file is on C:/ and thats the first place an SSD goes, most said that it could be moved to another drive (HDD) or if you have tons of ram, just limit it to minimum.

ive only come across one application (before mordor) that required me to bump it up to 500MB from 100 think it was...?? everything else runs snappy as crap.

might have been going on some bad info...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Linus can't really get GT's to test them against, he isn't gonna spend money on fans that are not noctua's, and i don't think Servo cares too much about advertising so no review samples to "mainstream tech tubers" Not to mention they are EOL product now.
> 
> I would think that the industrial series from Noctua would be a nice comparison against GT fans. I've not seen anything like that yet.
> 
> I can't really stand corsair fans anymore. I'll use them as a intake fan behind a grill, but not on a rad, they don't seal well enough for my liking.
> 
> My set up is mainly bit phoenix Pro non LED fans, quieter then corsairs sp series, performs nearly the same with less RPM and it seals properly on my Rad.
> 
> I can buy them locally, and they are fairly cheap. They are not the best thing in the world, but they work. (currently running them @ 7v in push pull) i should go find my DB meter and see what is pumping out.


If megaman can get them then so can linus, he has bought things before from his own pocket to test so I find your point invalid, linus is a self confessed silence OCD freak so I think that falls well within reason of his preference.

As for fans on sealing properly, the only way you will get a fan to seal properly is to use a fan gasket to actually seal it, I have 1900rpm gentle typhoons and tbh they make a lot of noise to provide decent cooling. I would love to try some 5000rpm + fans but the noise would get to me in the end, I would also love to try some silverstone AP fans and noctuas just to see how they hold up to what I have now (which will prolly work better and cause less noise).

In reference to linus spending cash to test something see this 



 he paid for that cable....... I'm sure he could get hold of some fans mate...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> that must be why that game wont run for me. set my page file to 500 MB max (ssd)
> 
> ive always thought of the page file as a relic from days when systems were ram limited....
> 
> came across so many articles when i got my first ssd's saying that you can, or almost completely shut off page file if you have over 8 GB of ram. Supposedly the constant page file writes can wear out SSDs, as standard page file is on C:/ and thats the first place an SSD goes, most said that it could be moved to another drive (HDD) or if you have tons of ram, just limit it to minimum.
> 
> ive only come across one application (before mordor) that required me to bump it up to 500MB from 100 think it was...?? everything else runs snappy as crap.
> 
> might have been going on some bad info...


the first thing i do on a fresh install is follow a guide to optimize windows 7 for SSD.

There is a section that says to disable the page file, later i discovered that i run in to all kinds of problems.

Its not advised to disable the page file because many programs use the page file and otherwise you simply run out of memory in a short time.

I had issues with Farcry 4 and simply running out of memory while i have 8gb.. turned the page file to 2048 and problem is gone.

I don't longer play that game because its utter crap and by far not optimized to play on PC.


----------



## emsj86

If you do a fresh install with an ssd. In windows uncheck defrag for your ssd it's not needed and can cause issues down the line


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> If you do a fresh install with an ssd. In windows uncheck defrag for your ssd it's not needed and can cause issues down the line


Why is that? I've always been told that defragmentation is not needed with SSD's.

What issues are you revering to?


----------



## emsj86

It's not needed that why you want to Un check it. If you go into windows you'll see it's set to defrag it by default. It really just could slow things down and possibly corrupt files. I'm no expert my friend is a wiz with computers and showed me it was there by default and it is better to in check it so it doesn't defrag your ssd.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> uhmmm why I've had no issues with mine of course I have 8gb of ram and 16gb swap... I'm still stuck in the old days where double your ram was the norm
Click to expand...

i think it has to do with the eyefinity i really dont know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are correct that is 100
> 50 for one pc 50 for the other !
> 
> TH10 and M8
> 
> 
> 
> Why such a crazy set up? don't you have a crazy amount of rad space? Surely those fans aren't needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> th10 can hold 16 fans, while the M8 can do 32
> 
> likely duplicated or triplicated spares.. but push/pull with these will allow you to run these fans so low. it would be nice.
Click to expand...

also you are neglecting to mention my peds









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you are correct that is 100
> 50 for one pc 50 for the other !
> 
> TH10 and M8
> 
> 
> 
> Why such a crazy set up? don't you have a crazy amount of rad space? Surely those fans aren't needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Why Not?
> 
> Also, Mega has more than one rig, i don't know exactly how many but i think he has around 3-4 fully built ones and made enough parts to make another 20 or so
Click to expand...

technically i have 1 fully built
the others are undergoing building/rebuilding, one i need to wait till after christmas, gonna send to FQ for custom res, the other i just need time, still making all my own PSU cables and frankly i am stumped as i cant figure out how i wanna run my cables ... i stare at it but my amd rig will not talk to me at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> th10 can hold 16 fans, while the M8 can do 32
> 
> likely duplicated or triplicated spares.. but push/pull with these will allow you to run these fans so low. it would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but why not go for a pressure optimised set up like noctua fans or what have you? (I dunno what fans provide the best pressure to noise ratio, I know linus from linus tech tips rates noctua and silverstone AP fans for pressure and noise?)
> 
> Then again I can't really talk I asked for 8 SP120 high performance fans and they're said to be loud and don't generally perform amazingly well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linus can't really get GT's to test them against, he isn't gonna spend money on fans that are not noctua's, and i don't think Servo cares too much about advertising so no review samples to "mainstream tech tubers" Not to mention they are EOL product now.
Click to expand...

they are not EOL scythe just does not sell them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRusselo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> seriously for shadows of moridor i had to enable 35gb of pagefile o_0 what are devs thinking ! !! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> that must be why that game wont run for me. set my page file to 500 MB max (ssd)
> 
> ive always thought of the page file as a relic from days when systems were ram limited....
> 
> came across so many articles when i got my first ssd's saying that you can, or almost completely shut off page file if you have over 8 GB of ram. Supposedly the constant page file writes can wear out SSDs, as standard page file is on C:/ and thats the first place an SSD goes, most said that it could be moved to another drive (HDD) or if you have tons of ram, just limit it to minimum.
> 
> ive only come across one application (before mordor) that required me to bump it up to 500MB from 100 think it was...?? everything else runs snappy as crap.
> 
> might have been going on some bad info...
Click to expand...

i still feel the same way, may put 64gb ram in this system to see if i can beat it this intels imc is a beast
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Linus can't really get GT's to test them against, he isn't gonna spend money on fans that are not noctua's, and i don't think Servo cares too much about advertising so no review samples to "mainstream tech tubers" Not to mention they are EOL product now.
> 
> I would think that the industrial series from Noctua would be a nice comparison against GT fans. I've not seen anything like that yet.
> 
> I can't really stand corsair fans anymore. I'll use them as a intake fan behind a grill, but not on a rad, they don't seal well enough for my liking.
> 
> My set up is mainly bit phoenix Pro non LED fans, quieter then corsairs sp series, performs nearly the same with less RPM and it seals properly on my Rad.
> 
> I can buy them locally, and they are fairly cheap. They are not the best thing in the world, but they work. (currently running them @ 7v in push pull) i should go find my DB meter and see what is pumping out.
> 
> 
> 
> If megaman can get them then so can linus, he has bought things before from his own pocket to test so I find your point invalid, linus is a self confessed silence OCD freak so I think that falls well within reason of his preference.
> 
> As for fans on sealing properly, the only way you will get a fan to seal properly is to use a fan gasket to actually seal it, I have 1900rpm gentle typhoons and tbh they make a lot of noise to provide decent cooling. I would love to try some 5000rpm + fans but the noise would get to me in the end, I would also love to try some silverstone AP fans and noctuas just to see how they hold up to what I have now (which will prolly work better and cause less noise).
> 
> In reference to linus spending cash to test something see this
> 
> 
> 
> he paid for that cable....... I'm sure he could get hold of some fans mate...
Click to expand...

linus is the FURTHEST i would trust with ANY cooling equip, he has some ok reviews, but NONE of his methods are worth while IMO not to mention he is not a real watercooler so further down the list he goes

http://martinsliquidlab.org/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> It's not needed that why you want to Un check it. If you go into windows you'll see it's set to defrag it by default. It really just could slow things down and possibly corrupt files. I'm no expert my friend is a wiz with computers and showed me it was there by default and it is better to in check it so it doesn't defrag your ssd.


in windows 7 first time you get your WEI it auto disables it when you are updated ( windows )


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> the first thing i do on a fresh install is follow a guide to optimize windows 7 for SSD.
> 
> There is a section that says to disable the page file, later i discovered that i run in to all kinds of problems.
> 
> Its not advised to disable the page file because many programs use the page file and otherwise you simply run out of memory in a short time.
> 
> I had issues with Farcry 4 and simply running out of memory while i have 8gb.. turned the page file to 2048 and problem is gone.
> 
> I don't longer play that game because its utter crap and by far not optimized to play on PC.


i dunno what everyones problem with FC4 is. sure its not eyefinity optimized. running it in borderless mode to get proper aspect ratio is bull, disables crossfire.

but runs +40 FPS on my rig, which is nothing super special. 4320x900 eyefinity.

Page file currently set 800MB min 1200 max


----------



## Mega Man

my problem.... unbisoft

they wont make a game that is playable ( lets say 95 % of the bug out of it, ) as they rush it as much as possible, they force you to have spyware on your pc !

the new ac... they locked at 30FPS

list goes on and on... basically they suck


----------



## TRusselo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my problem.... unbisoft
> 
> they wont make a game that is playable ( lets say 95 % of the bug out of it, ) as they rush it as much as possible, they force you to have spyware on your pc !
> 
> the new ac... they locked at 30FPS
> 
> list goes on and on... basically they suck


tomb raider being an exception. it was a masterpiece. no game breaking bugs. played smooth. eyefinity compatible out of the box, excellent writing, voice acting, just perfect in my opinion. spyware?? dunno dont run into those issues with my "sources"


----------



## Mega Man

it may not be in FC4 have not done the research but the others do to make sure you dont cheat on line ... iirc different programs
tomb raider was SE not UBI


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given those settings, I'd go with 2133mhz.
> 
> you prolly gunna need 2700mhz NB to match or exceed your 2133mhz score with 2400.


What do you think I need to do to make higher cpu-nb stable?
Just increase cpu-nb volts? And to how much is considered safe? Now at 1.3v

This is my current oc. Seems stable, past 10 runs of ibt avx on very high with pretty solid scores.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IBT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit:
Upped cpu-nb to 2700 by lowering the fsb and adjusting all multi's to stay around the same clocks for the rest.
Also upped cpu-nb to 1.35v, haven't tested for stability yet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit 2:








The higher cpu-nb also seems to like my gpu somehow:
The two runs below are both with 1200/1500 +100 on my gpu and the same cpu and ram clocks(the second being with a different fpsb/Multi combo).

2600:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2700:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Bottleneck?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given those settings, I'd go with 2133mhz.
> 
> you prolly gunna need 2700mhz NB to match or exceed your 2133mhz score with 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think I need to do to make higher cpu-nb stable?
> Just increase cpu-nb volts? And to how much is considered safe? Now at 1.3v
> 
> This is my current oc. Seems stable, past 10 runs of ibt avx on very high with pretty solid scores.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Upped cpu-nb to 2700 by lowering the fsb and adjusting all multi's to stay around the same clocks for the rest.
> Also upped cpu-nb to 1.35v, haven't tested for stability yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The higher cpu-nb also seems to like my gpu somehow:
> The two runs below are both with 1200/1500 +100 on my gpu and the same cpu and ram clocks(the second being with a different fpsb/Multi combo).
> 
> 2600:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottleneck?
Click to expand...

I aim for 1.4v under load on my cpu/nb when using 2700mhz nb. Mega has pushed his farther IIRC

only bottle neck is the expected one in 3dm combined


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I aim for 1.4v under load on my cpu/nb when using 2700mhz nb. Mega has pushed his farther IIRC
> 
> only bottle neck is the expected one in 3dm combined


1.35v seems to work pretty good for me.
Haven't tried less, yet.

Do you consider IBT a good tool to test cpu-nb?
I remember back in the Phenom days people recommended to use other stuff because the (cpu)nb is the connection between various parts on the board or something.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I aim for 1.4v under load on my cpu/nb when using 2700mhz nb. Mega has pushed his farther IIRC
> 
> only bottle neck is the expected one in 3dm combined
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v seems to work pretty good for me.
> Haven't tried less, yet.
> 
> Do you consider IBT a good tool to test cpu-nb?
> I remember back in the Phenom days people recommended to use other stuff because the (cpu)nb is the connection between various parts on the board or something.
Click to expand...

if you set your memory to 90% of usable available memory, i would think that it would put enough stress on it to test it.

also its only like 1.36 or 1.37v for me in bios, but i've got some cpu/nb vboost going on. I've not gotten around to taming that yet..

i meant mega pushed his nb faster 2850mhz.. i could be wrong but it was higher than 2700 that he managed. however his system will see gains from that kind of overclock.


----------



## MiladEd

Hey guys, if I run my new case for my new system closed, since it is rather small and cheap (doesn't utilize a front side fan), my CPU reaches unnaturally high temperatures. It doesn't overheat, since I've a decent aftermarket cooler (DeepCool GAMMAXX 300, full system details in my signature), but If I run it open, the temperature drops by 12 - 14 C. What can I do to decrease the temperature without running the case open and buying a new case? FYI, the temperature reaches as high as 57 - 59 C with the lid closed, while playing Far Cry 4 at Ultra. It drops to 44 - 45 C under the same circumstances.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you set your memory to 90% of usable available memory, i would think that it would put enough stress on it to test it.
> 
> also its only like 1.36 or 1.37v for me in bios, but i've got some cpu/nb vboost going on. I've not gotten around to taming that yet..
> 
> i meant mega pushed his nb faster 2850mhz.. i could be wrong but it was higher than 2700 that he managed. however his system will see gains from that kind of overclock.


Ehm..
Care to tell me how to monitor cpu-nb voltage under Windows?
I can't recall I ever did...

Thats rather high, 2800ish.

These chips do like the nb overclock in some cases.
More then my previous Phenom 955. That was also a nice clocker btw. 4ghz on the h100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Hey guys, if I run my new case for my new system closed, since it is rather small and cheap (doesn't utilize a front side fan), my CPU reaches unnaturally high temperatures. It doesn't overheat, since I've *a decent aftermarket cooler* (DeepCool GAMMAXX 300, full system details in my signature), but If I run it open, the temperature drops by 12 - 14 C. What can I do to decrease the temperature without running the case open and buying a new case? FYI, the temperature reaches as high as 57 - 59 C with the lid closed, while playing Far Cry 4 at Ultra. It drops to 44 - 45 C under the same circumstances.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Haha, sorry.









You are funny.
That is not a decent aftermarket cooler IMO.
But there are worse, that's true.

Okay.
Do you have a link to which case you have?
I can't seem to find it.

Then I can maybe give some tips.
But buying a new one seems like a no brainer.

Are you on stock clocks btw?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you set your memory to 90% of usable available memory, i would think that it would put enough stress on it to test it.
> 
> also its only like 1.36 or 1.37v for me in bios, but i've got some cpu/nb vboost going on. I've not gotten around to taming that yet..
> 
> i meant mega pushed his nb faster 2850mhz.. i could be wrong but it was higher than 2700 that he managed. however his system will see gains from that kind of overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm..
> *Care to tell me how to monitor cpu-nb voltage under Windows*?
> I can't recall I ever did...
> 
> Thats rather high, 2800ish.
Click to expand...

HWiNFO64......it has a monitor for everything


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> HWiNFO64......it has a monitor for everything


Could it be a CHF-Z premium?

I am using hwinfo64 for a decent time now, replaced hwmonitor.
But mine doesn't show cpu-nb volts.


----------



## emsj86

. This pictures is before I filled it. Took your guys advise and made 360 rad I take so everything is I take expect back 140mm fan. So 5 120 and 1 200mm Intake. Added a drain valve and ek back plate. Socket temp is down. 10 and cpu down 5. It really helped a lot and looks good still


----------



## emsj86




----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> HWiNFO64......it has a monitor for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a CHF-Z premium?
> 
> I am using hwinfo64 for a decent time now, replaced hwmonitor.
> But mine doesn't show cpu-nb volts.
Click to expand...

True, Looking at it in HWiNFO itself it's listed under the Asus ROG sensors so i'd guess you don't have to option to monitor it...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> HWiNFO64......it has a monitor for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a CHF-Z premium?
> 
> I am using hwinfo64 for a decent time now, replaced hwmonitor.
> But mine doesn't show cpu-nb volts.
Click to expand...

not all values are labeled as such due to some sensor don't always carry the same name as what you see in bios.

post a default set up of hwinfo in the power section and i'm sure someone can point it out.. my bets are on Vin1


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are funny.
> That is not a decent aftermarket cooler IMO.
> But there are worse, that's true.
> 
> Okay.
> Do you have a link to which case you have?
> I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Then I can maybe give some tips.
> But buying a new one seems like a no brainer.
> 
> Are you on stock clocks btw?


Come on, that cooler is much better than the stock AMD one!

Yes, stock speed for now.

You won't find the case because it's Iranian made and that's why it's so cheap. It was like 24 $.

I've taken some pics from the case:

Here:



And here's a pic of the side panel:


And this is a view of the whole system just for lulz:










It measures at: 190x420x380 mm

I was thinking, maybe it's possible to either cut out the elevated part of the side panel and replace it with a mesh grid, cut more holes in the panel like some part of it already has, or simply adding a side fan?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> . This pictures is before I filled it. Took your guys advise and made 360 rad I take so everything is I take expect back 140mm fan. So 5 120 and 1 200mm Intake. Added a drain valve and ek back plate. Socket temp is down. 10 and cpu down 5. It really helped a lot and looks good still


What did you change?
Other then switching the top rad fans to intake and the drain valve.

And, I agree.
Possitive pressure is the way to go. One 140mm exhaust is plenty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> True, Looking at it in HWiNFO itself it's listed under the Asus ROG sensors so i'd guess you don't have to option to monitor it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not all values are labeled as such due to some sensor don't always carry the same name as what you see in bios.
> 
> post a default set up of hwinfo in the power section and i'm sure someone can point it out.. my bets are on Vin1


Found it. Lol.

It was actually under the "Asus EC" section. Which I normally disable because of weird instability's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Come on, that cooler is much better than the stock AMD one!
> 
> Yes, stock speed for now.
> 
> You won't find the case because it's Iranian made and that's why it's so cheap. It was like 24 $.
> 
> I've taken some pics from the case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of the side panel:
> 
> 
> And this is a view of the whole system just for lulz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It measures at: 190x420x380 mm
> 
> I was thinking, maybe it's possible to either cut out the elevated part of the side panel and replace it with a mesh grid, cut more holes in the panel like some part of it already has, or simply adding a side fan?


That's not so bad at all.

What I would do is, if you have some skills with metal working, make a fan mount in the bottom of the case. Would fit nicely as your psu is top mount. A 120mm fan would probably fit pretty easy. I do advice you to buy higher feet for the case then btw. To give it more breathing room to pull in air.


To top is off I would also place an 120 or 140mm fan in the lower mounts of the mesh from the side panel.

Best would be a front intake so It can blow directly to the cpu cooler...
That that would probably require allot of modding.


----------



## emsj86

I also added a back plate to the gpu and just alittle change in the fittings. Not a whole lot of changes but I like it. Plan to do arylic the week of Christmas when I'm off work for once in 7 years


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> True, Looking at it in HWiNFO itself it's listed under the Asus ROG sensors so i'd guess you don't have to option to monitor it...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not all values are labeled as such due to some sensor don't always carry the same name as what you see in bios.
> 
> post a default set up of hwinfo in the power section and i'm sure someone can point it out.. my bets are on Vin1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found it. Lol.
> 
> It was actually under the "Asus EC" section. Which I normally disable because of weird instability's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Well there ya go, is it just the EC sensor in general or can you just disable some of the sensors in it?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well there ya go, is it just the EC sensor in general or can you just disable some of the sensors in it?


it's the reporting of the ex sensor in hwinfo64...it's a widespread thing some people have supposedly fixed it but most just have to disable it unless stressing for stability


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well there ya go, is it just the EC sensor in general or can you just disable some of the sensors in it?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the reporting of the ex sensor in hwinfo64...it's a widespread thing some people have supposedly fixed it but most just have to disable it unless stressing for stability
Click to expand...

Yeah, i meant more is it just some of the sensors in that group or the whole EC sensor group that causes issues?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I also added a back plate to the gpu and just alittle change in the fittings. Not a whole lot of changes but I like it. Plan to do arylic the week of Christmas when I'm off work for once in 7 years


Which backplate did you get?
Seen some that actually decrease the cooling because they isolate the heat more then actually dissipate it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well there ya go, is it just the EC sensor in general or can you just disable some of the sensors in it?


I don't know actually.
Was the same thing with Asus AI suite. Which is horrible anyway, threw it away within a few days after getting the board.









I do know that when I enable the EC section my scores drop pretty badly when I do IBT avx.
Seen more people on this thread with the same issue, EC giving instability.

It is a shame that I have to disable it though.
Vcore temp is something to keep an eye on when overclocking.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That's not so bad at all.
> 
> What I would do is, if you have some skills with metal working, make a fan mount in the bottom of the case. Would fit nicely as your psu is top mount. A 120mm fan would probably fit pretty easy. I do advice you to buy higher feet for the case then btw. To give it more breathing room to pull in air.
> 
> 
> To top is off I would also place an 120 or 140mm fan in the lower mounts of the mesh from the side panel.
> 
> Best would be a front intake so It can blow directly to the cpu cooler...
> That that would probably require allot of modding.


Thanks man,
Quote:


> That that would probably require allot of modding.


Now you're talking my language. I love doing things like this, haven't really done anything to this extent, but it's gonna be fun. I'll post results!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Which backplate did you get?
> Seen some that actually decrease the cooling because they isolate the heat more then actually dissipate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know actually.
> Was the same thing with Asus AI suite. Which is horrible anyway, threw it away within a few days after getting the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know that when I enable the EC section my scores drop pretty badly when I do IBT avx.
> Seen more people on this thread with the same issue, EC giving instability.
> 
> It is a shame that I have to disable it though.
> Vcore temp is something to keep an eye on when overclocking.


you still can read them it's just calculated rather that actual sensor....it does suck though the EC sensors are nice


----------



## emsj86

I got the ek fc 780 gtx backplate that comes with thermal pads. It seems to not help or decrease temps so far


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Thanks man,
> Now you're talking my language. I love doing things like this, haven't really done anything to this extent, but it's gonna be fun. I'll post results!


Make a short build logg.
I did make one when I did my side fan mod. Did you see it?
Ask me on PM if you want. I can send you the pictures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you still can read them it's just calculated rather that actual sensor....it does suck though the EC sensors are nice












I don't get it.

Can still read them, but just calculated not actual....
Uhmm.

Can you explain that.

Ah well I just leave them disabled.
I know my temps are okay. Vrms don't get much hotter then 60, so thats fine by me.

@FlailScHLAMP

The cpu-nb seems to be rock solid.
Doesn't budge on millivolt under IBT 90% ram.
Stays 1.35v all the time. Almost looks like it isn't even monitored, but just shown what they are set to in the bios.

Ah well...
I don't mind... as long as it is stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I got the ek fc 780 gtx backplate that comes with thermal pads. It seems to not help or decrease temps so far


Allright.
As long as it's padded, you're good.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@chopper

then it is only reading what your bios is set too..

no clue how to check your under-load.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Make a short build logg.
> I did make one when I did my side fan mod. Did you see it?
> Ask me on PM if you want. I can send you the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Can still read them, but just calculated not actual....
> Uhmm.
> 
> Can you explain that.
> 
> Ah well I just leave them disabled.
> I know my temps are okay. Vrms don't get much hotter then 60, so thats fine by me.
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP
> 
> The cpu-nb seems to be rock solid.
> Doesn't budge on millivolt under IBT 90% ram.
> Stays 1.35v all the time. Almost looks like it isn't even monitored, but just shown what they are set to in the bios.
> 
> Ah well...
> I don't mind... as long as it is stable.
> Allright.
> As long as it's padded, you're good.


you said knowing Vcore was important you can still see Vcore and socket temps with ec sensors disabled but Vcore is calculated rather than on board sensor but for all I know ec sensor for Vcore could be calculated as well







some people have stated their ec sensors worked with hwinfo64 after fully removing asus Ai suite others have said fresh windows install without Ai suite worked I've tried both but I still get the lag and poor results with them on across all settings from stock to mu 4.8 overclock so I dunno maybe a bios or program update will fix it one day...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I aim for 1.4v under load on my cpu/nb when using 2700mhz nb. Mega has pushed his farther IIRC
> 
> only bottle neck is the expected one in 3dm combined
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v seems to work pretty good for me.
> Haven't tried less, yet.
> 
> Do you consider IBT a good tool to test cpu-nb?
> I remember back in the Phenom days people recommended to use other stuff because the (cpu)nb is the connection between various parts on the board or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you set your memory to 90% of usable available memory, i would think that it would put enough stress on it to test it.
> 
> also its only like 1.36 or 1.37v for me in bios, but i've got some cpu/nb vboost going on. I've not gotten around to taming that yet..
> 
> i meant mega pushed his nb faster 2850mhz.. i could be wrong but it was higher than 2700 that he managed. however his system will see gains from that kind of overclock.
Click to expand...

nope just for benching stable i have 2700


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I aim for 1.4v under load on my cpu/nb when using 2700mhz nb. Mega has pushed his farther IIRC
> 
> only bottle neck is the expected one in 3dm combined
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v seems to work pretty good for me.
> Haven't tried less, yet.
> 
> Do you consider IBT a good tool to test cpu-nb?
> I remember back in the Phenom days people recommended to use other stuff because the (cpu)nb is the connection between various parts on the board or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you set your memory to 90% of usable available memory, i would think that it would put enough stress on it to test it.
> 
> also its only like 1.36 or 1.37v for me in bios, but i've got some cpu/nb vboost going on. I've not gotten around to taming that yet..
> 
> i meant mega pushed his nb faster 2850mhz.. i could be wrong but it was higher than 2700 that he managed. however his system will see gains from that kind of overclock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope just for benching stable i have 2700
Click to expand...

oh my bad, wonder who it was that got higher then 2700 stable(or ish*)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @chopper
> 
> then it is only reading what your bios is set too..
> 
> no clue how to check your under-load.


Aida64 will monitor the CPU-NB Voltage. But it seems pretty solid anyway.

Edit: Also found it maxing out to 1.55 on monitoring.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

just in case anyone was wanting to know... Christmas came early for me... my father in laws PSU died... well I had a nice HX850 under the tree... sooooo I got my old ultra LSP 750 out of my box... put in my HX 850... gave my son my old ultra.. and took his crappy no-name brand 500 watt psu out and put it in my father in laws.... that being said... my black screen shutdowns were my psu... just not enough juice... now I can clock up to my thermal comfort zone (5.1 ghz @ 1.52vcore ish..not fully tested, might can lower it now) and fully overclock my gpu to its max stable... 1210mhz @ 1.25v... with no problem.. not even when running 3dmark... which I need to update... here is my scores... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4973634 not the greatest scores.. but not bad for a single gpu computer with an old 7950


----------



## emsj86

Nice. Glad things worked out. I wish I nabbed the evga 850watt on Black Friday that was 69.99. I have a seasonic 850. Bronze that works but is only semi modular which is a pain with using extensions too much wires. Off topic question is there a site that does local computer trades/sales. I have a rosewell case used for two weeks, cm tx3, enermax twister cpu cooler. All that I want to get rid of but shipping them takes away any money made off them


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I got lucky, I nabbed this HX 850 for 77$







been looking around for ages for a deal like that... really wanted an AX 1200... but they never go on sale in my budget


----------



## emsj86

Nice good grab


----------



## Johan45

Oh my, what has happened here. I think this is the first time I've looged in and there hasn't been "something" posted here for more that 24 hours.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ahem....."something"









Sorry guys, kinda travelling atm, sittin in Malaysia then off to Amsterdam in a few hours then final destination Denmark!!

Wife is getting a PC upgrade so no dubt ill post some stuff in here with hows its going


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Oh my, what has happened here. I think this is the first time I've looged in and there hasn't been "something" posted here for more that 24 hours.


Been trolling 212 mater race on linustechtips forum lol, nah, I've just been doing a few different things, I tried having my 240 rad as intake and found out the fans cant pump hot air out quick enough so it turned my case into a hot box. Won't bother wasting my time again with that!


----------



## stickg1

I put a 240M Seidon cooler in this little N200 case. Sadly even with the temps well under control, the motherboard is going to limit me to 4.5GHz. Anyone know of a stronger mATX AM3+ board than the GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3? I wish more companies would continue to work on new AM3+ boards considering AMD is still releasing chips.

I thought since this one at least had a heatsink, I could apply better thermals, tighten it up, and get it to 4.6GHz-4.7GHz, but if I go anywhere above 1.45v the PC just shuts down when I start a stress test. If I can learn to control the "Extreme LLC" I might be able to get 4.6GHz. But this board is very limited on options and voltage control.

http://valid.canardpc.com/eev48z


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I put a 240M Seidon cooler in this little N200 case. Sadly even with the temps well under control, the motherboard is going to limit me to 4.5GHz. Anyone know of a stronger mATX AM3+ board than the GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3? I wish more companies would continue to work on new AM3+ boards considering AMD is still releasing chips.
> 
> I thought since this one at least had a heatsink, I could apply better thermals, tighten it up, and get it to 4.6GHz-4.7GHz, but if I go anywhere above 1.45v the PC just shuts down when I start a stress test. If I can learn to control the "Extreme LLC" I might be able to get 4.6GHz. But this board is very limited on options and voltage control.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eev48z


i have the same board, and im affraid to say as far as i can see this is the best board for ATX AM3+, i can't get any more than 4.2 out of mine before the VRM's throttle it back to something lower and it isn't cooling as my testing with both an NH-D14 and a corsair H105 have been the same (i moved to the 105 because it was easier not for more of a clock, i have the same case as you and a D14 in that is ridiculous)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> i have the same board, and im affraid to say as far as i can see this is the best board for ATX AM3+, i can't get any more than 4.2 out of mine before the VRM's throttle it back to something lower and it isn't cooling as my testing with both an NH-D14 and a corsair H105 have been the same (i moved to the 105 because it was easier not for more of a clock, i have the same case as you and a D14 in that is ridiculous)


Sabertooth and cross hair are best atx so I'll assume you meant something else like matx


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Sabertooth and cross hair are best atx so I'll assume you meant something else


yeah i wouldn't argue with that at all, but for micro atx (MATX) it's a different story, the 78lmt usb3 is as far as i can see the best there is for micro atx am3+


----------



## mfknjadagr8

On a positive note my parts will be arriving a day earlier on the 10th... hopefully no RMA's and ready to test on late night of the tenth


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> On a positive note my parts will be arriving a day earlier on the 10th... hopefully no RMA's and ready to test on late night of the tenth


good luck, what's in the boxes, if i may ask


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I've been looking around, I guess I should feel lucky that I can fold 4.4GHz with no throttling! The core temps never get over 40C though, lol.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I put a 240M Seidon cooler in this little N200 case. Sadly even with the temps well under control, the motherboard is going to limit me to 4.5GHz. Anyone know of a stronger mATX AM3+ board than the GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3? I wish more companies would continue to work on new AM3+ boards considering AMD is still releasing chips.
> 
> I thought since this one at least had a heatsink, I could apply better thermals, tighten it up, and get it to 4.6GHz-4.7GHz, but if I go anywhere above 1.45v the PC just shuts down when I start a stress test. If I can learn to control the "Extreme LLC" I might be able to get 4.6GHz. But this board is very limited on options and voltage control.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eev48z


I did a lot of work with this board along with Jason. We refitted the VRM cooler and the Northbridge cooler with Tim and placed fans everywhere we could but we couldn't get my FX8350 past 4.5 and stable. 


I moved over to my Saberkitty and was immediately a led to set a stable 4.8 and now have a very satisfactory 5.0 ( was 5.1 but overclocking my ram meant I had to loose that 0.1!)

Cooling the vrm ,northbridge and back of socket and refitting the vrm cooler and nortbridge cooler may help.
Mike


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> good luck, what's in the boxes, if i may ask


rosewill Photon 1200W, amd 8320e, and a 2133mhz gskill rip jaws kit to replace my stuff and donate my stuff to fiance a rig







i was originally just gonna give her the better ram and processor but since she will have my old motherboard and cooler it would be better for stability and compatability sake if i put back in the same height ram and same processor as i know n what settings need to be for a solid overclock


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I did a lot of work with this board along with Jason. We refitted the VRM cooler and the Northbridge cooler with Tim and placed fans everywhere we could but we couldn't get my FX8350 past 4.5 and stable.
> 
> 
> I moved over to my Saberkitty and was immediately a led to set a stable 4.8 and now have a very satisfactory 5.0 ( was 5.1 but overclocking my ram meant I had to loose that 0.1!)
> 
> Cooling the vrm ,northbridge and back of socket and refitting the vrm cooler and nortbridge cooler may help.
> Mike


amazing what good clean power delivery will do







I was board locked to 4.6 and immediately could run 4.8 changing nothing but motherboard and at around the same Vcore I was running 4.6 with







he's running matx board though no room in his case for a saber unless he owns a case stretcher which kinda defeats the purpose of matx lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> amazing what good clean power delivery will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was board locked to 4.6 and immediately could run 4.8 changing nothing but motherboard and at around the same Vcore I was running 4.6 with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's running matx board though no room in his case for a saber unless he owns a case stretcher which kinda defeats the purpose of matx lol


It's a 4+1 board so can't deliver the power as well. It also gets hot quickly. Maybe a case and board change might help.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It's a 4+1 board so can't deliver the power as well. It also gets hot quickly. Maybe a case and board change might help.


yeah but still not many options for matx cases I assume there's a reason he went matx







though honestly I'm surprised he's getting that good of an overclock on that weak of a power phase


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> rosewill Photon 1200W, amd 8320e, and a 2133mhz gskill rip jaws kit to replace my stuff and donate my stuff to fiance a rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was originally just gonna give her the better ram and processor but since she will have my old motherboard and cooler it would be better for stability and compatability sake if i put back in the same height ram and same processor as i know n what settings need to be for a solid overclock


ohh fancy stuff indeed, nice bits i must say, hope the ram works at rated speed as i have heard some processors have trouble with 2133


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah but still not many options for matx cases I assume there's a reason he went matx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though honestly I'm surprised he's getting that good of an overclock on that weak of a power phase


It will do 4.5 easy but struggles past that. Maybe something like the Coolermaster elite 120 and a good board like a Saberkitty could be the answer?


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It's a 4+1 board so can't deliver the power as well. It also gets hot quickly. Maybe a case and board change might help.


yeah for matx it is basically the best you can get, not bad by any means but you need a golden chip to get anything out of it XD


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> ohh fancy stuff indeed, nice bits i must say, hope the ram works at rated speed as i have heard some processors have trouble with 2133


usually that's with all four slots populated and moreso with 2400 but I'll only have 2 X 4gb...should work out alright I'm just hoping the e runs my overclocking endeavors at lower voltage


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> usually that's with all four slots populated and moreso with 2400 but I'll only have 2 X 4gb...should work out alright I'm just hoping the e runs my overclocking endeavors at lower voltage


ah yeah now that you mention it that sounds familiar XD eh in any case they're good bits, for me if i want fast ram i need to OC it XD which im doing now, currently stable at 1866 CL9 from 1333 CL9 with only an increase from 1.5v to 1.55v


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Having taken on board advice and tips from Chopper and Alastair I am now running stable at 4.7Ghz with Ram at 1866 (9.10.10.28).
System would not run the Ram at 2133 for which it is rated. Have tried to go to 4.8Ghz but PC freezes on IBTAVX after the first, same
happens on P95. So am going to stick where I am until I can afford a CHFV. Adding a 120mm fan to the rear of the Motherboard helped.

Oldbarzo


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> ah yeah now that you mention it that sounds familiar XD eh in any case they're good bits, for me if i want fast ram i need to OC it XD which im doing now, currently stable at 1866 CL9 from 1333 CL9 with only an increase from 1.5v to 1.55v


that's good if your kit is rated for 1333... The only downside for the kit I'm getting is that it's 1.6v kit instead of 1.5 that my 1866 gskill sniper kit is but it does keep cas at 9 instead of 11 so I won't complain too much plus it's stock rated...I see no reason to not try 2400 eventually lol


----------



## OldBarzo

Validation and cinebench



Oldbarzo


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that's good if your kit is rated for 1333... The only downside for the kit I'm getting is that it's 1.6v kit instead of 1.5 that my 1866 gskill sniper kit is but it does keep cas at 9 instead of 11 so I won't complain too much plus it's stock rated...I see no reason to not try 2400 eventually lol


im trying for 2133 now, can't do stock on this BUT i can weed the timings back till it crashes then add some volts hehe ((that's on 12-12-12-30 currently XD ))


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Having taken on board advice and tips from Chopper and Alastair I am now running stable at 4.7Ghz with Ram at 1866 (9.10.10.28).
> System would not run the Ram at 2133 for which it is rated. Have tried to go to 4.8Ghz but PC freezes on IBTAVX after the first, same
> happens on P95. So am going to stick where I am until I can afford a CHFV. Adding a 120mm fan to the rear of the Motherboard helped.
> 
> Oldbarzo


Hey nice to hear you are having a bit of success!







And when I say a bit of success! Holy POO! I want your chip! Just 1.43V for 4.7!!!!







What are your voltages looking like for 4.8? Keep in mind it might take up to 1.5V for 4.8. I know that is what I need for 4.8. Also Old Barzo stress test IBT with very High x 20. It is more reliable at finding cracks in stability. I have had to up my voltage to 1.57V for 4.9GHz in order to get x 20 Very High to pass. Another thing is to mix it up. Use a bit of a multi and Bus OC mix to achieve your OC's.
For example.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I've been looking around, I guess I should feel lucky that I can fold 4.4GHz with no throttling! The core temps never get over 40C though, lol.


What cooling do you have on your VRM's and the back of your socket?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Having taken on board advice and tips from Chopper and Alastair I am now running stable at 4.7Ghz with Ram at 1866 (9.10.10.28).
> System would not run the Ram at 2133 for which it is rated. Have tried to go to 4.8Ghz but PC freezes on IBTAVX after the first, same
> happens on P95. So am going to stick where I am until I can afford a CHFV. Adding a 120mm fan to the rear of the Motherboard helped.
> 
> Oldbarzo


The freezing could be due to not having enough volts to the CPU, I find that happens to me at 5ghz if I don't have the LLC set to very high with 130%-140% range thingy ma bob (forgot what it's called).


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What cooling do you have on your VRM's and the back of your socket?


None, I have a side panel fan blowing cool air over the VRMs. I'm happy with 4.4GHz, I might look to get an ATX board and case, but hard to justify for a few MHz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey nice to hear you are having a bit of success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I say a bit of success! Holy POO! I want your chip! Just 1.43V for 4.7!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your voltages looking like for 4.8? Keep in mind it might take up to 1.5V for 4.8. I know that is what I need for 4.8. Also Old Barzo stress test IBT with very High x 20. It is more reliable at finding cracks in stability. I have had to up my voltage to 1.57V for 4.9GHz in order to get x 20 Very High to pass. Another thing is to mix it up. Use a bit of a multi and Bus OC mix to achieve your OC's.
> For example.


lol you'd love my chip then... 4.7 @ 1.36ish and [email protected]


----------



## mus1mus

Send it my way.. I will love it moar.

lolol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Send it my way.. I will love it moar.
> 
> lolol


No ways I need it. I have a 6 phase board. Si can use it better since it is less volt hungry so I can OC better on a power limited board!


----------



## OldBarzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No ways I need it. I have a 6 phase board. Si can use it better since it is less volt hungry so I can OC better on a power limited board!


Yea lovely, but I don't think my M5A99FX Pro would be able to handle the TDP of that chip (9590). having enough trouble trying to get above 4.7 at the moment
on my 8350.

Oldbarzo


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi Alastair

Well tha'ts a NoNo. Forget about 4.8 or over on my rig at the moment. Problem is cooling.
Running IBTAVX temps shot up to 69 on CPU and 70+ on Socket. Had to do a quick stop.
Same on P95. Need to get at least a new case that will allow me to run my H100i in push/pull
mode but also need a better board preferrably a Crosshair Formula V - Z if I can ever afford one.
or a Sabrekitty. Current board is good and better than my other M5A99FX which would not post above 4.5
even with the back fan. Keeping it as a spare in case I blow this one.

As an aside would you happen to know anyone running a Crosshair IV Formula with an 8350. I have one currently
with an FX6300 and running at 4.5.

OLdbarzo


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi Alastair
> 
> Well tha'ts a NoNo. Forget about 4.8 or over on my rig at the moment. Problem is cooling.
> Running IBTAVX temps shot up to 69 on CPU and 70+ on Socket. Had to do a quick stop.
> Same on P95. Need to get at least a new case that will allow me to run my H100i in push/pull
> mode but also need a better board preferrably a Crosshair Formula V - Z if I can ever afford one.
> or a Sabrekitty. Current board is good and better than my other M5A99FX which would not post above 4.5
> even with the back fan. Keeping it as a spare in case I blow this one.
> 
> As an aside would you happen to know anyone running a Crosshair IV Formula with an 8350. I have one currently
> with an FX6300 and running at 4.5.
> 
> OLdbarzo


Well do remember that your socket can go up to 75C before throttling. But if your temps are going up that quick. Well that sucks. I would try run your 8350 in the CH-IV. It is a good board and I imagine that the power delivery is roughly the same as the CH-V so I imagine it would do well.


----------



## Alastair

@OldBarzo I just checked on ASUS's website. Crosshair IV supports 8150 Bulldozer. So I imagine that it should work with Vishera octo's too.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Picture time....so I was hoping for the same cooler that came with the 8320 for this e and was disappointed with what I saw however the pattern they did with Tim was interesting....


Spoiler: RAM









Spoiler: 8320e







For those interested in the psu it's a new model from rosewill that as far as I know hasn't been reviewed yet but I'll take some pictures to show you guys what it looks like


Spoiler: rosewill Photon 1200W














ok sorry pictures are actually in the spoiler now









one thing i do notice is this particular power supply (well the line actually) doesnt have the switch for 120 and 220 ( i know its 240 but swtich always states 220) but its small form factor only 3/8 of an inch longer than my rosewill 650 which may or may not be a problem... we will see


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No ways I need it. I have a 6 phase board. Si can use it better since it is less volt hungry so I can OC better on a power limited board!


sorry to disappoint... but I plan on keeping it lol of coarse for the right $$ its for sale lol... cause I'd have to replace it... and hope I got another good clocker.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

on another note does anyone know if i try say the engineer version of aida64 for its trial if it works being as my trial ran out for extreme version? i was gonna use it to bench the new ram.. which is all i have installed of the new diggs so far because im waiting for tommorrow afternoon since i have friday off







Also does anyone else not care for the way the ram slots are on the sabertooth its supposed to make it easier but for me it doesnt when theres all the stuff installed









EDIT: It does work... although after this trial ill have to bite the bullet i guess








EDIT: the trial version is teh suck but...latency seems high but this is at the stock rated specs so havent done anything but plug in values and run


----------



## Cannon19932006

I just bought one this week and would like to join the owner's club

It's and FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz 1.5v 51c load on cores
Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 REV 4
LLC set to medium
APM c1e and c6 disabled. HPM, Cool n Quiet enabled

Validation http://valid.x86.fr/dd22e2


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I just bought one this week and would like to join the owner's club
> 
> It's and FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz 1.5v 51c load on cores
> Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 REV 4
> LLC set to medium
> APM c1e and c6 disabled. HPM, Cool n Quiet enabled
> 
> Validation http://valid.x86.fr/dd22e2


Welcome to the club


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I just bought one this week and would like to join the owner's club
> 
> It's and FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz 1.5v 51c load on cores
> Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 REV 4
> LLC set to medium
> APM c1e and c6 disabled. HPM, Cool n Quiet enabled
> 
> Validation http://valid.x86.fr/dd22e2


1.5v seems kinda high or does ud3 droop heavy on medium?







but welcome


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Picture time....so I was hoping for the same cooler that came with the 8320 for this e and was disappointed with what I saw however the pattern they did with Tim was interesting....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 8320e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested in the psu it's a new model from rosewill that as far as I know hasn't been reviewed yet but I'll take some pictures to show you guys what it looks like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rosewill Photon 1200W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok sorry pictures are actually in the spoiler now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing i do notice is this particular power supply (well the line actually) doesnt have the switch for 120 and 220 ( i know its 240 but switch always states 220) but its small form factor only 3/8 of an inch longer than my rosewill 650 which may or may not be a problem... we will see


ok, long story short, you do not want a 120/220 switch..... EVER

it is one of the signs of a cheap psu


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 1.5v seems kinda high or does ud3 droop heavy on medium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but welcome


It drops to 1.476 under load, Any lower and it's not stable, I'm going to try to see if it likes FSB overclocking better later tonight or tomorrow. But it's not running hot at all, 51c (highest core) at max load so. Even with a 78f ambient temp I'm quite surprised my temps aren't higher running a hyper 212 evo in push/pull.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 0.01[
> ok, long story short, you do not want a 120/220 switch..... EVER
> 
> it is one of the signs of a cheap psu


keep in mind I've bought now two psu's in ten years ish lol...good to know though


----------



## Mega Man

it is just one sign there are many


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I just bought one this week and would like to join the owner's club
> 
> It's and FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz 1.5v 51c load on cores
> Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 REV 4
> LLC set to medium
> APM c1e and c6 disabled. HPM, Cool n Quiet enabled
> 
> Validation http://valid.x86.fr/dd22e2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> It drops to 1.476 under load, Any lower and it's not stable, I'm going to try to see if it likes FSB overclocking better later tonight or tomorrow. But it's not running hot at all, 51c (highest core) at max load so. Even with a 78f ambient temp I'm quite surprised my temps aren't higher running a hyper 212 evo in push/pull.


You sure about your temps?

Not busting you or anything but 51C at max load (IBT AVX) at that Voltage levels are reserved for 240mm CLs and Water cooling. Unless you knew better.







Or is it Cool and Quiet?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You sure about your temps?
> 
> Not busting you or anything but 51C at max load (IBT AVX) at that Voltage levels are reserved for 240mm CLs and Water cooling. Unless you knew better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it Cool and Quiet?


Positive about the temps using AVX LinX, 3 passes at 14gb ~30mins 51c highest it hit. Load voltage was 1.476v

EDIT"
It seemed weird to me when I was running the tests, because i had an fx-6100 with the same cooling setup at 1.425v and it was at 60c core @ 4.4ghz. temps are confirmed over multiple monitoring programs. (not at once of course) HWMonitor, Coretemp, and AMD overdrive all tell me I'm maxing at 51c core, and the programs that monitor cpu socket are telling me 59c max.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Positive about the temps using AVX LinX, 3 passes at 14gb ~30mins 51c highest it hit. Load voltage was 1.476v
> 
> EDIT"
> It seemed weird to me when I was running the tests, because i had an fx-6100 with the same cooling setup at 1.425v and it was at 60c core @ 4.4ghz. temps are confirmed over multiple monitoring programs. (not at once of course) HWMonitor, Coretemp, and AMD overdrive all tell me I'm maxing at 51c core, and the programs that monitor cpu socket are telling me 59c max.


That's good man.. I struggled on that Voltage with a superior air cooler even with a fairly lapped ihs. But then again, my ambient was higher. Good chip maybe. But too high a voltage for the given clock mate.

You sure you can't lower the Vcore?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Positive about the temps using AVX LinX, 3 passes at 14gb ~30mins 51c highest it hit. Load voltage was 1.476v
> 
> EDIT"
> It seemed weird to me when I was running the tests, because i had an fx-6100 with the same cooling setup at 1.425v and it was at 60c core @ 4.4ghz. temps are confirmed over multiple monitoring programs. (not at once of course) HWMonitor, Coretemp, and AMD overdrive all tell me I'm maxing at 51c core, and the programs that monitor cpu socket are telling me 59c max.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good man.. I struggled on that Voltage with a superior air cooler even with a fairly lapped ihs. But then again, my ambient was higher. Good chip maybe. But too high a voltage for the given clock mate.
> 
> You sure you can't lower the Vcore?
Click to expand...

Probably a fairly low leakage chip. It is good considering it is on a 212.


----------



## miklkit

That is very good temps. In June 2013 I had a UD3, 8350, single tower cooler combination @ 4.5 ghz. Back then I was using OCCT and hwmonitor and depending on the settings temps would be anywhere from very cool to overheating and throttling. Vcore was in the 1.416 - 1.44 range. I still have 3 charts showing max temps of 53, 59, and 64 C.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> [
> 
> ok, long story short, you do not want a 120/220 switch..... EVER
> 
> it is one of the signs of a cheap psu


Just curious as to why you think this? My Superflower has a switch, I just thought they did that for multiple markets?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just curious as to why you think this? My Superflower has a switch, I just thought they did that for multiple markets?


that's what I thought to but I know next to nothing about power supplies which is why I defer to the knowledgeable ones here on the forum before I buy one


----------



## hawker-gb

Can i join?

http://valid.x86.fr/xjbgvy

P.S. I am really impressed with these "new" Visheras.
Manage to get rock stable 4,9Ghz with 1,387vcore and tCase never went over 50 degrees celsius under load.
Cooling with Nepton 280l.

Testing done with 20 hours encoding.

For 5Ghz just little over 1,4vcore is needed.
So much better then my old FX8150.

EDIT: MB is ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0

Both HT and CPU/NB on 2600 with 1,23125v

Ofc,motherboard is cooled from backside with 140mm Glide stream and VRM is cooled with stock AMD fan from 8150.

VRM1 also never went more than 54 degrees.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's good man.. I struggled on that Voltage with a superior air cooler even with a fairly lapped ihs. But then again, my ambient was higher. Good chip maybe. But too high a voltage for the given clock mate.
> 
> You sure you can't lower the Vcore?


Yep one step lower on voltage and i get errors in AVX IBT, and 2 steps lower i get blue screens.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just curious as to why you think this? My Superflower has a switch, I just thought they did that for multiple markets?


I believe the general thought is, the fancier unit should do the switching on their own... (warning old man speak coming) in my day all psu's had switches... and only in recent years (past 10 or so) did auto switching units become the norm in the elite market to my knowledge...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> [
> 
> ok, long story short, you do not want a 120/220 switch..... EVER
> 
> it is one of the signs of a cheap psu
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to why you think this? My Superflower has a switch, I just thought they did that for multiple markets?
Click to expand...

ok again i never said anything bad about it, i said you dont want it, it is one of the signs of a cheap power supply ... more or less here is why
Quote:


> Picking the right power supply
> 
> Power Factor Correction:
> 
> The Power Factor of an AC electric power system is the ratio of the "real power" to the "apparent power."
> 
> (Paragraph from Dan's Data) Power factor correction (PFC) is, essentially, what you do to complex AC loads (such as PC switchmode power supplies) to make them act more like simple loads (such as toasters).
> 
> There are two types of PFC, Active PFC and Passive PFC. Active PFC uses a circuit to correct power factor. Active PFC is able to generate a theoretical power factor of over 95%. Active Power Factor Correction also markedly diminishes total harmonics, automatically corrects for AC input voltage, and is capable of a full range of input voltage. Since Active PFC is the more complex method of Power Factor Correction, it is definitely more expensive to produce an active PFC power supply.
> 
> Passive PFC uses a capacitive filter at the AC input to correct poor power factor. Passive PFC may be affected when environmental vibration occurs. Passive PFC requires that the AC input voltage be set manually. Passive PFC also does not use the full energy potential of the AC line.
> 
> In some parts of the world, customers of the utility companies are actually charged more for poor power factor. In the EU, you are simply not allowed to use an electronic device with a complex AC load without any kind of correction! So certain inexpensive power supplies are simply not available over in Europe.
> 
> Sometimes see certain models of power supplies available in the US with no PFC and available in the EU with PFC, but only capable of accepting a 230V input. Remember what I said about power supplies running more efficiently at 230V than they do at 115V? Same rule still applies here. The power factor correction circuitry isn't going to get as hot with 230V coursing through it as it would with 115V because there is less current going through the circuit. Because less current is going through the circuitry, cheaper components can be used without any kind of performance or quality in service penalty. Makes you with the U.S. adopted 230V mains, doesn't it?
> 
> Despite being more efficient for your electric company, power factor may be less efficient to your power supply! The components used to correct power factor generate heat. Naturally, this heat didn't come from nowhere. It's using, and wasting, electricity. Furthermore, the heat being introduced to the other components of the power supply causing them to run hotter and therefore less efficient. Fortunately, power factor correction methods are becoming more and more efficient allowing for super-efficient power supplies WITH power factor correction.


Source
Quote:


> Most quality power supplies include Active PFC. Currently only lower quality power supplies use Passive PFC. Most people prefer to use Active PFC power supplies since Active PFC is more efficient and does not require manual switching when switching between different voltage (depending on which part of the world you are).


Source

googling PFC will help you learn more !~


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok again i never said anything bad about it, i said you dont want it, it is one of the signs of a cheap power supply ... more or less here is why
> Source
> Source
> 
> googling PFC will help you learn more !~


that makes more sense....I got so accustomed to seeing that switch on them over the years I assumed it was still the norm...I guess those power supplies with the passive would not handle things as well when maxing them out for that reason?


----------



## Mega Man

you can build quality power supplies with passive but incoming power is more dirty * this is how i understand it * but 98% of the time i have found if there is a power selection switch i look up reviews and find it is a bad psu


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can build quality power supplies with passive but incoming power is more dirty * this is how i understand it * but 98% of the time i have found if there is a power selection switch i look up reviews and find it is a bad psu


I like a lot of dirty stuff lol but power isn't one of those things









I thought you guys might get a kick out of this ive never seen "recommendations" that far off..just randomly looking at video cards.. clicked this one to see what was so special...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> [
> 
> ok, long story short, you do not want a 120/220 switch..... EVER
> 
> it is one of the signs of a cheap psu
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to why you think this? My Superflower has a switch, I just thought they did that for multiple markets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok again i never said anything bad about it, i said you dont want it, it is one of the signs of a cheap power supply ... more or less here is why
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Picking the right power supply
> 
> Power Factor Correction:
> 
> The Power Factor of an AC electric power system is the ratio of the "real power" to the "apparent power."
> 
> (Paragraph from Dan's Data) Power factor correction (PFC) is, essentially, what you do to complex AC loads (such as PC switchmode power supplies) to make them act more like simple loads (such as toasters).
> 
> There are two types of PFC, Active PFC and Passive PFC. Active PFC uses a circuit to correct power factor. Active PFC is able to generate a theoretical power factor of over 95%. Active Power Factor Correction also markedly diminishes total harmonics, automatically corrects for AC input voltage, and is capable of a full range of input voltage. Since Active PFC is the more complex method of Power Factor Correction, it is definitely more expensive to produce an active PFC power supply.
> 
> Passive PFC uses a capacitive filter at the AC input to correct poor power factor. Passive PFC may be affected when environmental vibration occurs. Passive PFC requires that the AC input voltage be set manually. Passive PFC also does not use the full energy potential of the AC line.
> 
> In some parts of the world, customers of the utility companies are actually charged more for poor power factor. In the EU, you are simply not allowed to use an electronic device with a complex AC load without any kind of correction! So certain inexpensive power supplies are simply not available over in Europe.
> 
> Sometimes see certain models of power supplies available in the US with no PFC and available in the EU with PFC, but only capable of accepting a 230V input. Remember what I said about power supplies running more efficiently at 230V than they do at 115V? Same rule still applies here. The power factor correction circuitry isn't going to get as hot with 230V coursing through it as it would with 115V because there is less current going through the circuit. Because less current is going through the circuitry, cheaper components can be used without any kind of performance or quality in service penalty. Makes you with the U.S. adopted 230V mains, doesn't it?
> 
> Despite being more efficient for your electric company, power factor may be less efficient to your power supply! The components used to correct power factor generate heat. Naturally, this heat didn't come from nowhere. It's using, and wasting, electricity. Furthermore, the heat being introduced to the other components of the power supply causing them to run hotter and therefore less efficient. Fortunately, power factor correction methods are becoming more and more efficient allowing for super-efficient power supplies WITH power factor correction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Most quality power supplies include Active PFC. Currently only lower quality power supplies use Passive PFC. Most people prefer to use Active PFC power supplies since Active PFC is more efficient and does not require manual switching when switching between different voltage (depending on which part of the world you are).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source
> 
> googling PFC will help you learn more !~
Click to expand...

Thanks for the answer Megaman, That's a great explanation of why you wouldn't want a 120-240 switch on the back. The switch on mine is actually for the fan but that was a good read regardless.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea np you have the leadex right


----------



## Johan45

Yes I do, the 1K , it's a great PSU so far, had it for about a year and a half. Went cold wtith 2x770GTX and FX cpu and still haven't managed to trip it yet. No idea how many watts I was pulling but it was plenty. I also have a Capstone 1K by Rosewill which is still Superflower but re-branded. I've tortured it as well and no failure yet.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Probably a fairly low leakage chip. It is good considering it is on a 212.


Something isn't right there, I wanna see the settings he has on the CPU ie cool n quiet and others because I have a feeling something is tripping.


----------



## CravinR1

Men I had my seasonic x-1050 mining 24/7 for 3 months with a 3770k at 4.5 and 3x R290 at 1000/1500


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Probably a fairly low leakage chip. It is good considering it is on a 212.
> 
> 
> 
> Something isn't right there, I wanna see the settings he has on the CPU ie cool n quiet and others because I have a feeling something is tripping.
Click to expand...

No not really. 4.4 is well within the 212's capabilities.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No not really. 4.4 is well within the 212's capabilities.


He said he gets 59c on the socket at that clock, I get that with no fan on the back of my socket at 4.8ghz at a similar voltage setting so I just wanted to have a peek is all.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No not really. 4.4 is well within the 212's capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he gets 59c on the socket at that clock, I get that with no fan on the back of my socket at 4.8ghz at a similar voltage setting so I just wanted to have a peek is all.
Click to expand...

your cpu cooler effects the socket temps also.

the more efficient the heat removal, the less thermal build up from the chip = low socket temps.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your cpu cooler effects the socket temps also.
> 
> the more efficient the heat removal, the less thermal build up from the chip = low socket temps.


Yes, I'm aware of that too but it isn't just limited to the cpu cooler, the VRM and NB surround the socket and attribute some heat to the socket too, in the "how to watercool the sabretooth" thread there was a relative drop in cpu socket temp. He has an 8c margin which is interesting me, I just wanna have a look at his settings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes I do, the 1K , it's a great PSU so far, had it for about a year and a half. Went cold wtith 2x770GTX and FX cpu and still haven't managed to trip it yet. No idea how many watts I was pulling but it was plenty. I also have a Capstone 1K by Rosewill which is still Superflower but re-branded. I've tortured it as well and no failure yet.


Yea I have the same psu I love them ( my th10 uses 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Men I had my seasonic x-1050 mining 24/7 for 3 months with a 3770k at 4.5 and 3x R290 at 1000/1500


Ok... and?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I'm an idiot I decided since I had to remove the bottom rad to fit the new psu I might as well break down the loop and see why I'm not cooling as well as I should be.... I disassembled the cpu block and found a little debris in there and also a little sludgy stuff on the top half of the block...pictures in a minute..

.But I said I'll just wash this thing out with the sprayer...took the "box" gasket out started spraying....yeah looks nice and clean now...almost too clean....because I shot my o ring down the damn sink drain lol...so now I finished putting her PC together and mines down pending an o ring for cpu block...But I think I can just clear the fittings on the rad with psu plugs if I put the plugs in first install both parts then put fittings and plumb the rad...it's gonna be damned tight...


----------



## azanimefan

I've been looking at some of the sales going on right now... and i think my next purchase for my pc will be 16gb of ddr3 1866 cas8 mushkin redline ram. price has come down like $15 for it... it will be a $130 upgrade but one i've been meaning to make for a while.

just can't get by with 8gb anymore... and my gskill are showing their age (4 years old of constant abuse now) ... i've had to back their overclock down a bit as they're getting a little unstable these past few months.


----------



## deehoC

Hey guys long time lurker looking to get some advice regarding my situation.

I currently have an FX 8350 running at stock speeds and I've replaced the stock cooler with the Hyper 212 Evo so I was thinking of starting to overclock a little bit, but upon further research I've come to realize my motherboard is poorly suited for overclocking the FX series due to poor power phase design.

I really can't afford to buy a new mobo until around New Years but in the mean time I'd like to find out how far I might be able to safely push my CPU given the circumstances.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Hey guys long time lurker looking to get some advice regarding my situation.
> 
> I currently have an FX 8350 running at stock speeds and I've replaced the stock cooler with the Hyper 212 Evo so I was thinking of starting to overclock a little bit, but upon further research I've come to realize my motherboard is poorly suited for overclocking the FX series due to poor power phase design.
> 
> I really can't afford to buy a new mobo until around New Years but in the mean time I'd like to find out how far I might be able to safely push my CPU given the circumstances.


4.5 would be a good stopping point if your cooling and motherboard even let you get there.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.5 would be a good stopping point if your cooling and motherboard even let you get there.


I'd be quite happy if I ended up with 4.5 stable in the end with my current setup.

I think my cooling will be more than adequate for a mild overclock. Been running Prime 95 Small FFTs for a while now and AMD Overdrive reports I've got 32.1 degree Celcius Thermal Margin so thanks to living in a basement in Canada my temps might be alright.

Would I be best using AMD Overdrive for ocing or something like ASRock Extreme Tuner (I believe this came with my mobo on a CD)?

Thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I'd be quite happy if I ended up with 4.5 stable in the end with my current setup.
> 
> I think my cooling will be more than adequate for a mild overclock. Been running Prime 95 Small FFTs for a while now and AMD Overdrive reports I've got 32.1 degree Celcius Thermal Margin so thanks to living in a basement in Canada my temps might be alright.
> 
> Would I be best using AMD Overdrive for ocing or something like ASRock Extreme Tuner (I believe this came with my mobo on a CD)?
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply


bios overclock ftw


----------



## stickg1

I had to take my 4.4GHz down to 4.3GHz on my little mATX Gigabyte board. Oh well, I've been contemplating getting an ATX mid tower and an Extreme6. Which from my understanding is new, compared to the Crosshair, Tooth, and UD3. Is it any good? Anyone on one currently? I'm a bit of an ASRock fanboi, but I'm most familiar with their Intel boards.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I had to take my 4.4GHz down to 4.3GHz on my little mATX Gigabyte board. Oh well, I've been contemplating getting an ATX mid tower and an Extreme6. Which from my understanding is new, compared to the Crosshair, Tooth, and UD3. Is it any good? Anyone on one currently? I'm a bit of an ASRock fanboi, but I'm most familiar with their Intel boards.


What's your budget? Do you plan on going multi-GPU at one point?


----------



## stickg1

I have an Intel rig I run crossfire in currently. I bought the CPU to use in a spare board and now I'm bummed that the overclocking is so limited by voltage regulator quality. Just trying to decide if a $75 case and $140 board is worth a couple MHz.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I had to take my 4.4GHz down to 4.3GHz on my little mATX Gigabyte board. Oh well, I've been contemplating getting an ATX mid tower and an Extreme6. Which from my understanding is new, compared to the Crosshair, Tooth, and UD3. Is it any good? Anyone on one currently? I'm a bit of an ASRock fanboi, but I'm most familiar with their Intel boards.


As far as asrock i understand the extreme 9 is a good board.. my asrock fatality board seemed pretty good until i went to overclocking then i realized it just wasnt going to cut it... if you were going for a 4.3 4.4 4.5 overclock sure it wouldve been great but anything more and forget about it... it was voltage limited to 1.55 which would be ok EXCEPT it had no llc and the vdroop was horrible .14 from bios setting to in windows sometimes worse under load....using voltage offsets just simply ran the board to hard and heat was a problem even with a h220x kit on it and 120mm fan front and back of vrms and socket







... i understand the extreme 3 and 4 werent too bad either but cannot confirm or deny this...i can say the fatality wasnt worth the 139 i paid for it new when the saber was 169 at the time...

EDIT: had numbers off i thought it was 3 5 7 and 9 for the 990







thanx flail


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I had to take my 4.4GHz down to 4.3GHz on my little mATX Gigabyte board. Oh well, I've been contemplating getting an ATX mid tower and an Extreme6. Which from my understanding is new, compared to the Crosshair, Tooth, and UD3. Is it any good? Anyone on one currently? I'm a bit of an ASRock fanboi, but I'm most familiar with their Intel boards.


Extreme6(+) is FM2+ socket, AM3+ didn't get an ex6 (ex3, 4 and 9 for the 990fx)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Extreme6(+) is FM2+ socket, AM3+ didn't get an ex6 (ex3, 4 and 9 for the 990fx)


http://www.asrock.com/mb/amd/990fx%20extreme6/

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16813157576

It's one of the few newer model AM3+ boards. Has M.2 slot as well.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Extreme6(+) is FM2+ socket, AM3+ didn't get an ex6 (ex3, 4 and 9 for the 990fx)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/amd/990fx%20extreme6/
> 
> It's a new release. Has M.2 slot as well.
Click to expand...

not sure how i feel about this one.. i've not heard anything about this


----------



## stickg1

That's one thing that peeves me about the AM3+ socket. AMD is actively making chips for it, but there are little to no advances in the motherboard department. The best motherboards are still the same as over two years ago. Literally nothing worth a damn in the mATX department.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's one thing that peeves me about the AM3+ socket. AMD is actively making chips for it, but there are little to no advances in the motherboard department. The best motherboards are still the same as over two years ago. Literally nothing worth a damn in the mATX department.


to be fair they arent really making anything new they are making the same thing and binning much better







at least with the fx line







But the process is obviously refining them a bit though... i will say specs wise that extreme6 board looks pretty good but id wait for a good review honestly.. i jumped on the bandwagon with the fatality "killer" board without any reviews...because the specs looked good on paper... but in practice not so much







The m.2 is pretty nice but the price is still pretty high on it.. but i did see they had a 1tb ssd for it now


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Extreme6(+) is FM2+ socket, AM3+ didn't get an ex6 (ex3, 4 and 9 for the 990fx)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/amd/990fx%20extreme6/
> 
> It's a new release. Has M.2 slot as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure how i feel about this one.. i've not heard anything about this
Click to expand...

It's Fatality Killer in blue. That's all it is same crummy 4+1 phase with doublers. Same crummy heatsinks. Translated to simple English. 4.5GHz.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It's Fatality Killer in blue. That's all it is same crummy 4+1 phase with doublers. Same crummy heatsinks. Translated to simple English. 4.5GHz.


Are you sure it's only 4+1 Phase? The Website says it's _8+2 phase_.


----------



## hawker-gb

Everything with 4+1 power phase should be banned of using FX8xxx processors.

Example: Asrock 990FX extreme3 will not handle properly FX8xxx at stock despite Asrock advertising it as capable.


----------



## HadrwareJunkie

Count me in! mine arrives monday from newegg


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> *Everything with 4+1 power phase should be banned of using FX8xxx processors.*
> 
> Example: Asrock 990FX extreme3 will not handle properly FX8xxx at stock despite Asrock advertising it as capable.


No.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Everything with 4+1 power phase should be banned of using FX8xxx processors.
> 
> Example: Asrock 990FX extreme3 will not handle properly FX8xxx at stock despite Asrock advertising it as capable.


I have one and I would not recommend it for the 8 core Vishera's . The biggest problem is the LLC function- which is so heavy handed that I fear for the life of the chip or board. Without LLC ,that particular board doesn't seem to have good enough voltage regulation to maintain stability on the high draw 8 cores.
I recall enabling it while running Wprime on a really good 965 BE @ around 4.5ghz or so, it overshot by .18 volts! Since then I'm very careful about using it on that board.

Sure it fits in the socket and it will run, but there are better options at it's price point.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It's Fatality Killer in blue. That's all it is same crummy 4+1 phase with doublers. Same crummy heatsinks. Translated to simple English. 4.5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's only 4+1 Phase? The Website says it's _8+2 phase_.
Click to expand...

Well if it is a design like the Extreme 9, it will simply be 4+1 phase with DOUBLERS to make it an 8+2 phase design. But it isn't a TRUE 8 phase design. (or in the Extreme 9's case 12 or 14 or whatever it is.) This is the reason why even the bog standard and cheaper ASUS M5A'S with their 6 CPU phases can often beat out the AsRock Killer and Extreme 9 for OC even with supposedly fewer phases. Also that statement isn't true. It is not QUANTITY of VRM's that matter but quality. An example of this is the Biostar 990FX motherboard. An extremely robust 4+1 phase board capable of delivering 300 watts. Each phase has three MOSfet's in a 2 high 1 low configuration. The downside however is that on that particular board they are older analogue NIKOS VRM's. (Which don't have a great reputation) But reviewer's had the board with an 8150 at 4.7GHz with 1.56V so I guess that is pretty impressive!

On that note can someone with the knowledge explain to me WHY digital VRM's are better than analogue VRM's? I know digital is better. But WHY! Thanks guys!


----------



## Nomadskid

I was able to reach 4.8 stable on my Fatality Killer. and I can bench on 5ghz but not P95 or IBT


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well if it is a design like the Extreme 9, it will simply be 4+1 phase with DOUBLERS to make it an 8+2 phase design. But it isn't a TRUE 8 phase design. (or in the Extreme 9's case 12 or 14 or whatever it is.) This is the reason why even the bog standard and cheaper ASUS M5A'S with their 6 CPU phases can often beat out the AsRock Killer and Extreme 9 for OC even with supposedly fewer phases. Also that statement isn't true. It is not QUANTITY of VRM's that matter but quality. An example of this is the Biostar 990FX motherboard. An extremely robust 4+1 phase board capable of delivering 300 watts. Each phase has three MOSfet's in a 2 high 1 low configuration. The downside however is that on that particular board they are older analogue NIKOS VRM's. (Which don't have a great reputation) But reviewer's had the board with an 8150 at 4.7GHz with 1.56V so I guess that is pretty impressive!
> 
> On that note can someone with the knowledge explain to me WHY digital VRM's are better than analogue VRM's? I know digital is better. But WHY! Thanks guys!


Thanks for the response, that's very interesting. So my AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro (which is advertised as 12+2) is really 6+1?
While we're on the subject, is there any objective measure of the quality of a board's VRMs or is it just trial-and-error?

I must say, I like my 990FX Fatal1ty Pro very much and don't quite undersand all the hate some people have for it. That said, I've only been 'clocking a Phenom II on it so far, maybe it'll all change when I get an FX 8350 after xmas!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Thanks for the response, that's very interesting. So my AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro (which is advertised as 12+2) is really 6+1?
> While we're on the subject, is there any objective measure of the quality of a board's VRMs or is it just trial-and-error?
> 
> I must say, I like my 990FX Fatal1ty Pro very much and don't quite undersand all the hate some people have for it. That said, I've only been 'clocking a Phenom II on it so far, maybe it'll all change when I get an FX 8350 after xmas!


the fatality pro and the fatality killer are two very decent boards.... think of the killer as a Ford focus and the Pro as a gt40 lol ok probably not that big a difference but it's a much more solid board than the killer...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well if it is a design like the Extreme 9, it will simply be 4+1 phase with DOUBLERS to make it an 8+2 phase design. But it isn't a TRUE 8 phase design. (or in the Extreme 9's case 12 or 14 or whatever it is.) This is the reason why even the bog standard and cheaper ASUS M5A'S with their 6 CPU phases can often beat out the AsRock Killer and Extreme 9 for OC even with supposedly fewer phases. Also that statement isn't true. It is not QUANTITY of VRM's that matter but quality. An example of this is the Biostar 990FX motherboard. An extremely robust 4+1 phase board capable of delivering 300 watts. Each phase has three MOSfet's in a 2 high 1 low configuration. The downside however is that on that particular board they are older analogue NIKOS VRM's. (Which don't have a great reputation) But reviewer's had the board with an 8150 at 4.7GHz with 1.56V so I guess that is pretty impressive!
> 
> On that note can someone with the knowledge explain to me WHY digital VRM's are better than analogue VRM's? I know digital is better. But WHY! Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response, that's very interesting. So my AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro (which is advertised as 12+2) is really 6+1?
> While we're on the subject, is there any objective measure of the quality of a board's VRMs or is it just trial-and-error?
> 
> I must say, I like my 990FX Fatal1ty Pro very much and don't quite undersand all the hate some people have for it. That said, I've only been 'clocking a Phenom II on it so far, maybe it'll all change when I get an FX 8350 after xmas!
Click to expand...

I can't remember where I read about the ASRock's VRM designs. It was here on OCN, but if I could find the article for you I would post it. As to find out what motherboards have good designs. Ey! That's why places like OCN exist. You can ask and people will give you feedback on the boards they own. Or check out the reviews. Often review sites show pictures of VRM sections of motherboards (with heatsinks removed to show what lies hidden underneath.) and they will tell you if they are good, bad, ugly or average. As for the Falalty Pro. They are decent boards and share the same VRM's as the Extreme 9. They are good up to about 4.8GHz. About the same as other TRUE 6 phase designs as the ASUS M5A's.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Thanks for the response, that's very interesting. So my AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro (which is advertised as 12+2) is really 6+1?
> While we're on the subject, *is there any objective measure of the quality of a board's VRMs or is it just trial-and-error?*
> 
> I must say, I like my 990FX Fatal1ty Pro very much and don't quite undersand all the hate some people have for it. That said, I've only been 'clocking a Phenom II on it so far, maybe it'll all change when I get an FX 8350 after xmas!


trial and error.

atleast in my experience.

older asus m4a78T-E board on my PhII x4 965be, which had an older non-digi vrm setup (8+1) with a solid heatsink on the mosfets. I could barely stabilize the overclock at 3.7ghz. the ram had to be downclocked from it's advertised 1600 to 1333 to get it to boot (not a big deal, technically the phII wasn't supposed to be able to work with 1600 ram)

i swapped up to a asus m5a99x evo, hit 4.1ghz on the overclock. got the ram up to 1600, cas 8 with 1.65v... and that was a Digital 6+2 design board.

pretty clear in my opinion what the better vrm design was.


----------



## Chris635

Hey Guys,

Be careful with the asrock extreme 9 for these chips. They do blow vrm's with 8350's and up with 4.8ghz+. It might be fixed now. Carefully research it though. When mine blew it took the cpu and ram with. Check this out below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/33060

Chris


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
I have read about vrm's, you can have different capacitors sizes, the vrm count can vary quite a bit when the size of your capacitor can change by about double or half.
either way its price be the obvious reason to buy, more money makes better things in general.
the designers when to 6-8 vrms with new hardware and that's the way forward.
as for the +1 part, its the power to the memory controller, it should be two.
wonder if quad channel will need four memory controllers?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Everything with 4+1 power phase should be banned of using FX8xxx processors.
> 
> Example: Asrock 990FX extreme3 will not handle properly FX8xxx at stock despite Asrock advertising it as capable.


Actually Asrock has put asterisk on that board, that you need to use top-down air cooler (to cool the VRM).

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme3/?cat=CPU

I have Asrock 970 extreme3 and i 'say up to 4Ghz it's OK, even better if undervolted. Beyond that, the socket overheats a tad too much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssornkinman*
> I have one and I would not recommend it for the 8 core Vishera's . The biggest problem is the LLC function- which is so heavy handed that I fear for the life of the chip or board. Without LLC ,that particular board doesn't seem to have good enough voltage regulation to maintain stability on the high draw 8 cores.


In the Asrock 970 extreme3, there is the same issue and in the BIOS there is an explicit writing when you select the LLC, saying "For AM3 enable, for AM3 disable". And sure enough, disable is the solution.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well if it is a design like the Extreme 9, it will simply be 4+1 phase with DOUBLERS to make it an 8+2 phase design. But it isn't a TRUE 8 phase design.


I think the manufacturers are more on the right side and the enthusiasts that use their own labelling more on the wrong. I mean, calling them "4+1 with a doubler". I think a more correct name would be "8+2 using a doubler". Because when a newbie reads "4+1" he thinks it's the same as a 4+1 with an additional chip added that "cheats" and more or less doubles the "load" on each phase. Which isn't the case. A real 4+1 phase, will have 5 chokes, 5 groups of mosfets. An 8+2 with doublers, will have 10 chokes, 10 groups of mosfets. The only difference is that it uses the doubler to split the PWM signal in 2. But for the rest, is just like a normal 8+2. So i think the manufacturers are more correct on their labelling, even if it isn't 100% accurate.

http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide

The rest is a question of quality. If a manufacturer really wants, he could make an 8+2 without doublers, that beats a true 8+2. There are claims that also the Giga 970 UD3P is using doublers. If it's true, for an 80 euro board, it just shows that the problem isn't the doubler, but the quality of the rest of the components.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

So my view on this.. fm2+ extreme6 fm2+ extreme6

they've seemed to have reused the VRM design from this board to their new "mid-range" am3+ board.

if this is the case i would advise against doing ANY form of overclocking on this board, would even go as far to recommend against this

their 990fx mobo looks cheap in comparison to their FM2+ mobo , looks to me like they went into CAD took out the graphics aspect of the FM2+ board, added an m.2 and made some minor visual changes and then sent it out the door.

Slightly clunky bios Half the monitor sensors don't monitor variable voltages it merely monitors what you set to bios.

EX6 is passable on Fm2+ and i would simply pass on it on Am3+. IMHO OFC.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> ...So i think the manufacturers are more correct on their labelling, even if it isn't 100% accurate.
> http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide
> The rest is a question of quality....


Very interesting and informative article, thanks for the link.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well if it is a design like the Extreme 9, it will simply be 4+1 phase with DOUBLERS to make it an 8+2 phase design. But it isn't a TRUE 8 phase design.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the manufacturers are more on the right side and the enthusiasts that use their own labelling more on the wrong. I mean, calling them "4+1 with a doubler". I think a more correct name would be "8+2 using a doubler". Because when a newbie reads "4+1" he thinks it's the same as a 4+1 with an additional chip added that "cheats" and more or less doubles the "load" on each phase. Which isn't the case. A real 4+1 phase, will have 5 chokes, 5 groups of mosfets. An 8+2 with doublers, will have 10 chokes, 10 groups of mosfets. The only difference is that it uses the doubler to split the PWM signal in 2. But for the rest, is just like a normal 8+2. So i think the manufacturers are more correct on their labelling, even if it isn't 100% accurate.
> 
> http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide
> 
> The rest is a question of quality. If a manufacturer really wants, he could make an 8+2 without doublers, that beats a true 8+2. There are claims that also the Giga 970 UD3P is using doublers. If it's true, for an 80 euro board, it just shows that the problem isn't the doubler, but the quality of the rest of the components.
Click to expand...

Thanks Undervolter +rep. This guide helped me work out that the M5A99FX pro has a maximum theoretical out put of 280 amps thanks to the use of 8x 68uH inductors that can deliver 35A each, on the CPU side. What that will translate to in watts I have NO IDEA! But yeah it seems cool. I also learned that the tiny little part I broke off my motherboard a little while ago when redoing the motherboard heatsink was a very small Multilayer Ceramic Capacitor or MLCC. These are mostly used for ripple suppression from the sounds of it. It thankfully seems I didn't screw the pooch too hard when I broke that piece off the motherboard!

I also learned that analogue PWM designs are not necessarily bad. But the digital PWM's do tend to be more precise.


----------



## PontiacGTX

How far can go a 970A UD3 rev1.0 with a fx 8320/8350 and a good enough cooling?


----------



## emsj86

So I've posted on this thread several times and got some good advise. So please don't take this to be rude or "fanboy". Bit unsold my 8350 and sabertooth for 225 (sold in 5mins) didn't want to wait for a better offer. And got a i7 4790k and Asus pro z97. With the prices at microcenter I couldn't pass up. 350 for both together. And I wasn't sure what I'd see but there is a big difference games like arma fps is up 40 frames bf4 10-20fps and editing is fast to say the least. That being said if it wasn't for microcenter a deal I'd say 8350 hdd it's own very well for the price


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I've posted on this thread several times and got some good advise. So please don't take this to be rude or "fanboy". Bit unsold my 8350 and sabertooth for 225 (sold in 5mins) didn't want to wait for a better offer. And got a i7 4790k and Asus pro z97. With the prices at microcenter I couldn't pass up. 350 for both together. And I wasn't sure what I'd see but there is a big difference games like arma fps is up 40 frames bf4 10-20fps and editing is fast to say the least. That being said if it wasn't for microcenter a deal I'd say 8350 hdd it's own very well for the price


Intel boy.... get him out of here!

Haha no, that really is a good deal.
Where I'm at that combo will cost me 480 euro(598 usd).

But you are right, cost wise... amd all the way IMO.

Fun run. What do you think of these temps?









Haven't seen stock clocks in a while.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> How far can go a 970A UD3 rev1.0 with a fx 8320/8350 and a good enough cooling?


i need this info for skitz9417


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> i need this info for skitz9417


Wild guess...

4.6-4.7

What is good enough cooling?
Does that include custom cooling on the board?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Wild guess...
> 
> 4.6-4.7
> 
> What is good enough cooling?
> Does that include custom cooling on the board?


i have a nh-d14 and cooling on the vrms


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I've posted on this thread several times and got some good advise. So please don't take this to be rude or "fanboy". Bit unsold my 8350 and sabertooth for 225 (sold in 5mins) didn't want to wait for a better offer. And got a i7 4790k and Asus pro z97. With the prices at microcenter I couldn't pass up. 350 for both together. And I wasn't sure what I'd see but there is a big difference games like arma fps is up 40 frames bf4 10-20fps and editing is fast to say the least. That being said if it wasn't for microcenter a deal I'd say 8350 hdd it's own very well for the price


someone got a good deal... Both of you did actually


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> i have a nh-d14 and cooling on the vrms


So, are you thinking about switching to a 8320 or 8350?
You seem to have the 6300.

If so, which clocks do you achieve with your current chip?

I still think the same, 4.6-4.7 depending on the vrm temps.
That board WILL hold you back.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So, are you thinking about switching to a 8320 or 8350?
> You seem to have the 6300.
> 
> If so, which clocks do you achieve with your current chip?
> 
> I still think the same, 4.6-4.7 depending on the vrm temps.
> That board WILL hold you back.


i get 4.5-4.7ghz but cpu temp is high on 4.7ghz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> i get 4.5-4.7ghz but cpu temp is high on 4.7ghz


So, that is with the 6300?
If so, expect the 8320/8350 to be a good deal hotter.

Do you mean socket or core temp?
Socket can be lowered by putting a fan behind the motherboard, blowing air to the back of the socket.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So, are you thinking about switching to a 8320 or 8350?
> You seem to have the 6300.
> 
> If so, which clocks do you achieve with your current chip?
> 
> I still think the same, 4.6-4.7 depending on the vrm temps.
> That board WILL hold you back.
> 
> 
> 
> i get 4.5-4.7ghz but cpu temp is high on 4.7ghz
Click to expand...

NH-D14 and what other cooling do you have on the VRM's and socket?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NH-D14 and what other cooling do you have on the VRM's and socket?


80mm fan on the vrm and no cooling behind the motherboard


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NH-D14 and what other cooling do you have on the VRM's and socket?
> 
> 
> 
> 80mm fan on the vrm and no cooling behind the motherboard
Click to expand...

you are going to likely want something on the back of the socket when you switch from a 6XXX chip to a 8XXX chip.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are going to likely want something on the back of the socket when you switch from a 6XXX chip to a 8XXX chip.


This.

80mm on the vrm is enough.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NH-D14 and what other cooling do you have on the VRM's and socket?
> 
> 
> 
> 80mm fan on the vrm and no cooling behind the motherboard
Click to expand...

Yeah you will want some additional cooling on the back of that socket.  my SickleflowX keeping my socket under control at 65C at 4.9GHz with 1.55V during a IBT test.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

This is why i think the fractal Define series (WITHOUT the window) is a perfect beginners case for overclocking these chips.

the side intake cut out lines up perfectly with the back of the socket when you flip your panel. no modding require just wiring.

of course, you could buy an additional side with window if you like, you just don't get the side vented side if you get the windowed one in the box.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This.
> 
> 80mm on the vrm is enough.


140mm FTW
Covering socket and VRM.
I will glue passive coolers under VRMs also.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 140mm FTW
> Covering socket and VRM.
> I will glue passive coolers under VRMs also.


Behind the socket is another story.
We were talking about on the front of the vrm.

I modded my case so it took a 120mm at the inside of the panel.
Cleaner look.

120mm delta 5k ftw btw.


----------



## PunkX 1

Old picture, but the fan is still there


----------



## Chopper1591

Funny how we get some sort of "post your vrm fan" picture spree.

Now we are on that topic.
What do you guys think?

If I change the fan on the backside of the motherboard to exhaust, will it lower the performance a lot?
Willing to do that because of the fan filter that is now over the fan, if I don't clean that weekly the airflow is reduced a lot...
So switching the fan to exhaust will take the need of the filter away.

Airflow is now:
200mm spectre pro front intake, 148 cfm;
120mm Enermax Tempest side intake(behind board), 42cfm;
120mm Enermax Everest rear exhaust, 76 cfm.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here's mine


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> So I've posted on this thread several times and got some good advise. So please don't take this to be rude or "fanboy". Bit unsold my 8350 and sabertooth for 225 (sold in 5mins) didn't want to wait for a better offer. And got a i7 4790k and Asus pro z97. With the prices at microcenter I couldn't pass up. 350 for both together. And I wasn't sure what I'd see but there is a big difference games like arma fps is up 40 frames bf4 10-20fps and editing is fast to say the least. That being said if it wasn't for microcenter a deal I'd say 8350 hdd it's own very well for the price


congrats?

i cant believe this exists

http://siliconlottery.com/collections/all

not that i am against a company that does this ( i am a capitalist ) but for someone to actually be able to make a good company ( makes monies ) to do this ......


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here's mine


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Funny how we get some sort of "post your vrm fan" picture spree.
> 
> Now we are on that topic.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> If I change the fan on the backside of the motherboard to exhaust, will it lower the performance a lot?
> Willing to do that because of the fan filter that is now over the fan, if I don't clean that weekly the airflow is reduced a lot...
> So switching the fan to exhaust will take the need of the filter away.
> 
> Airflow is now:
> 200mm spectre pro front intake, 148 cfm;
> 120mm Enermax Tempest side intake(behind board), 42cfm;
> 120mm Enermax Everest rear exhaust, 76 cfm.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I used to have mine blowing through a filter but I found it quite restrictive. I took the filter off and now I just blow air freely into the case onto the back of the socket. I clean my PC regularly so dust is a non issue to me. I did try switching my socket gan to exhaust once. And temps were worse compared to blowing in. If regular cleaning of your PC is already something on your to do list then I would say just run it without the filter.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Behind the socket is another story.
> We were talking about on the front of the vrm.
> 
> I modded my case so it took a 120mm at the inside of the panel.
> Cleaner look.
> 
> 120mm delta 5k ftw btw.


That is job for old unemployed AMD stock fan:


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I used to have mine blowing through a filter but I found it quite restrictive. I took the filter off and now I just blow air freely into the case onto the back of the socket. I clean my PC regularly so dust is a non issue to me. I did try switching my socket gan to exhaust once. And temps were worse compared to blowing in. If regular cleaning of your PC is already something on your to do list then I would say just run it without the filter.


That's what I'm afraid of.
Think I will just do without the filter. Demciflex are nice filters... but if not 100% clean they restrict like a "censored".

What do you consider regularly?
I do clean every now and then... not like some people haha.
I've seen my share of 'dune land' like scenario's in pc cases.










No we are still on the topic of fans, air, whatever.
How come my rear exhaust fan isn't spinning up sometimes after booting the system? Any idea?
When I give it a little twist it just runs fine.
Kinda frustrating.

Is the fan to blame?
Disabled smart-fan stuff already.

It's a Enermax fan with the temp probe, starts at 500 and ramps up if needed.
Think the start voltage is too low or something.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> That is job for old unemployed AMD stock fan:


Nooo...
The horror!

I am glad I got rid of that little noise maker.









My vrm is partners with a Noctua.


----------



## Johan45

Chopper, if that fan keeps going after you give it a little push then yes you're likely right with the voltage being too low to start it. You could try lubing it if it used to work fine previously or up the starting speed to 800 RPM that should still be fairly inaudible.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Chopper, if that fan keeps going after you give it a little push then yes you're likely right with the voltage being too low to start it. You could try lubing it if it used to work fine previously or up the starting speed to 800 RPM that should still be fairly inaudible.


Ehmm..
Care to explain what you mean with "lubing it"?

Sadly I can't up the starting voltage.
The fan has a switch on the rear with 3 settins:

500-1000 rpm
500-1300 rpm
500-1600 rpm
Bios fan control is disabled.


----------



## Johan45

Quite often under the sticker you can find a hole to add some oil if not try to get it in around the axel. You said it's thermal controlled? Can you lower the threshhold.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quite often under the sticker you can find a hole to add some oil if not try to get it in around the axel. You said it's thermal controlled? Can you lower the threshhold.











Of course lubing.

Would be kinda weird to need to oil it already, right?
Fan was bought on 22-03 this year.

Sadly there is no way to control the controller.
Like I said, can only lower the max rpm.

Should I just try my luck and requet RMA?

If I do, what do you guys advice on a good 120mm fan cfm/noise wise.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Chopper, if that fan keeps going after you give it a little push then yes you're likely right with the voltage being too low to start it. You could try lubing it if it used to work fine previously or up the starting speed to 800 RPM that should still be fairly inaudible.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehmm..
> Care to explain what you mean with "lubing it"?
> 
> Sadly I can't up the starting voltage.
> The fan has a switch on the rear with 3 settins:
> 
> 500-1000 rpm
> 500-1300 rpm
> 500-1600 rpm
> Bios fan control is disabled.
Click to expand...

Loob the bearing. Remove the sticker from the fan hub. Remove the O-ring. Add a drop of oil in there.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I used to have mine blowing through a filter but I found it quite restrictive. I took the filter off and now I just blow air freely into the case onto the back of the socket. I clean my PC regularly so dust is a non issue to me. I did try switching my socket gan to exhaust once. And temps were worse compared to blowing in. If regular cleaning of your PC is already something on your to do list then I would say just run it without the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of.
> Think I will just do without the filter. Demciflex are nice filters... but if not 100% clean they restrict like a "censored".
> 
> What do you consider regularly?
> I do clean every now and then... not like some people haha.
> I've seen my share of 'dune land' like scenario's in pc cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we are still on the topic of fans, air, whatever.
> How come my rear exhaust fan isn't spinning up sometimes after booting the system? Any idea?
> When I give it a little twist it just runs fine.
> Kinda frustrating.
> 
> Is the fan to blame?
> Disabled smart-fan stuff already.
> 
> It's a Enermax fan with the temp probe, starts at 500 and ramps up if needed.
> Think the start voltage is too low or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> That is job for old unemployed AMD stock fan:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooo...
> The horror!
> 
> I am glad I got rid of that little noise maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vrm is partners with a Noctua.
Click to expand...

Meh I have the little noise maker and it does a good job. Especially with Asus's Q-Fan setting in the BIOS. Works a charm and is pretty quiet below 4000 rpm.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Loob the bearing. Remove the sticker from the fan hub. Remove the O-ring. Add a drop of oil in there.


Going to contact the store I bought it from.
Not going to mess with stuff that has warranty.

IMO a fan may not give trouble within 1 year of use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Meh I have the little noise maker and it does a good job. Especially with Asus's Q-Fan setting in the BIOS. Works a charm and is pretty quiet below 4000 rpm.












Hard to believe.
Then again, quiet is personal.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Meh I have the little noise maker and it does a good job. Especially with Asus's Q-Fan setting in the BIOS. Works a charm and is pretty quiet below 4000 rpm.


Its quiet enough.
I will put one more from stock cooler of FX8370.
Looks like its dead silent.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *Meh* I have the little noise maker and it does a good job. Especially with Asus's Q-Fan setting in the BIOS. Works a charm and is pretty quiet below 4000 rpm.


Please excuse my ignorance, but what does *MEH* mean?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance, but what does *MEH* mean?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Meh


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Meh


Nailed it.

Hmm...
By looking at the recent images(my own noctua shot) I am thinking about this:
Is there any difference in performance if I rotate my ek supremacy 90 degrees?

Now the two ports are vertically in line...
Problem is that the left port interferes with the Noctua fan. The fan is somewhat cramped against the tubing.

So, if I rotate the block, to make room, will I degrade in performance?

First placed the fan like this:


And now it sits like this:



I am asking this because I will soon include my gpu in the loop, giving me the chance to mix things up.
Will need to do other routing anyway. Extra 140 rad on the roof of the case and gpu block.


----------



## Johan45

That wouls all depend on the internals of your block but for the most part shouldn't have a huge impact. Just had a look at you r blocks manual, there seem to be a lot of parts that go with that thing. Any way here's a link to a discussion we had with someone who wanted to mod their jet plate. This will show you die orientation and so on. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/742091-FX-8350-CPU-DIE-Orientation-Raystorm-Mod?p=7610779&viewfull=1#post7610779


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That wouls all depend on the internals of your block but for the most part shouldn't have a huge impact. Just had a look at you r blocks manual, there seem to be a lot of parts that go with that thing. Any way here's a link to a discussion we had with someone who wanted to mod their jet plate. This will show you die orientation and so on. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/742091-FX-8350-CPU-DIE-Orientation-Raystorm-Mod?p=7610779&viewfull=1#post7610779


Solid link Johan, will look into it.

+1 for you


----------



## Johan45

Thanks Chopper, if it's any consolation I orient my block so that the slot in the jet plate lines up with the L3 cache.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Chopper, if it's any consolation I orient my block so that the slot in the jet plate lines up with the L3 cache.


Okay, finished reading the whole thread. Kinda hoped one some more "wow" stuff. Haha.









So you mean like the picture mongoled posted?


If I'm right, that would be the 90 degree turned mount. Like I had before...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In this shot you can clearly see how the jet plate is oriented, well at least you can see the micro channels:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I also kinda gave up to reach higher with my chip.
Current clock seems to be pretty stable, multiple times completed 10 runs of ibt-avx with 90% ram.
4.85ghz(225x21.5) @ 1.5v LLC Ultra-high. 2700 nb and ht with 1.3v. 2400 ram c9(stock).
Even one notch higher ~4.95 will fail ibt on me on the second run. Tried vcore up to 1.575v. Also tried cpu-nb to 1.35v. No luck.

Any ideas?
Should I lower ram and cpu-nb clocks to?

4.85ghz is pretty nice from a 8320... but still. My cooling can take it. Ibt temps are around 62c, haven't monitored vrm temps because of the epic sensors(not).


----------



## Johan45

Like I said the orientation isn't going to make a huge difference and from the looks of things you're doing quite well with the OC that you have right now. With the ram and NB the way you have them set it's likely your IMC just can't keep up at a higher speed. The only way to know for sure is to drop everything back and see how far you can get with the core and some modest ram/NB combo. Trying to get both at the same time can be a real guessing game but my guess would be more CPU_NB voltage and that might be making your CPU unstable.
As an example I rant the 8320 I have up to 5.0 with low voltage but I also only ran 1866 9-10-9 and a NB of 2400. This is a lot easier on the CPU in general.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said the orientation isn't going to make a huge difference and from the looks of things you're *doing quite well* with the OC that you have right now. With the ram and NB the way you have them set it's likely your IMC just can't keep up at a higher speed. The only way to know for sure is to drop everything back and see how far you can get with the core and some modest ram/NB combo. Trying to get both at the same time can be a real guessing game but my guess would be more CPU_NB voltage and that might be making your CPU unstable.
> As an example I rant the 8320 I have up to 5.0 with low voltage but I also only ran 1866 9-10-9 and a NB of 2400. This is a lot easier on the CPU in general.


True that.
I think the same. These chips just run hot.

Having two weeks off for Christmas I will mess some more with the clocks.

But what is wise?
I kinda think that my current settings will give better performance then say 5.0 with lower voltage and lower ram and cpu-nb speeds...

Found out that ram speed and cpu-nb have a high impact on cpu overclock ability.

Upping the cpu-nb higher then 1.35v will probably give a lot of extra heat. But I have to try to see.
4.8 is really where my voltage wall is, the second wall to be precise. 4.6 will do with vcore around 1.44v.

I will have to see how temps are when I expand the loop though.
Curious to see if the 120.3 UT60 and 140.1 XTC will cope with the heat from the 8320 and 290 tri-x @ around 1200 core.


----------



## the matty

right peeps, rather pleased now, overclocking wise on the multi with my chip the max is 4.2GHz at 1.35v, just get crashes otherwise that or the VRM's throttling the clock down to like stock, now i had my clock at 4.2 with the multi stable now for a good few months (and between an NH-D14 and a corsair H105) so i decided to mess with the FSB and got 4.5GHz at 1.375v, chuffed with it to say the least, been aiming for 4.5 for a while now, to my ears with this chip 4.2 sounds almost lacklustre for me XD

CPUz validation: http://valid.x86.fr/acf2ml

(edit: changed OC'd voltage value from 1.75v to the correct 1.375v)


----------



## Alastair

I read that thread Johan. Shame. I hope that the FX that had its IHS ripped off did not die in vain.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> right peeps, rather pleased now, overclocking wise on the multi with my chip the max is 4.2GHz at 1.35v, just get crashes otherwise that or the VRM's throttling the clock down to like stock, now i had my clock at 4.2 with the multi stable now for a good few months (and between an NH-D14 and a corsair H105) so i decided to mess with the FSB and got 4.5GHz at 1.75v, chuffed with it to say the least, been aiming for 4.5 for a while now, to my ears with this chip 4.2 sounds almost lacklustre for me XD
> 
> CPUz validation: http://valid.x86.fr/acf2ml


1.75V on that mobo. FIRE hazard bro! Warning! Shiat and for only 4.5GHz. If I were you I would turn down my OC before something melts!


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 1.75V on that mobo. FIRE hazard bro! Warning! Shiat and for only 4.5GHz. If I were you I would turn down my OC before something melts!


temp wise it's all good, cpu doesn't go above 35 and i have a few fans blowing over the VRM's (front and back) so it isn't going to be a problem really, without them id have said it'd be wise to roll the OC back but they seem to be doing a rather good job, no throttling under load so it's all doing it's job


----------



## p4inkill3r

Are you sure you didn't mistype 1.75v?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Are you sure you didn't mistype 1.75v?


yeah I'd believe 1.55....lol also what are you considering load?
Edit: the validation says 1.36







I'm gong to guess is not prime or IBT stable


----------



## the matty

seems i may have mistyped, damn this board isn't good for numbers XD

in any case what id actually meant was 1.375v, ill edit my original post to reflect this XD


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, haven't read the post in a few months but my sig rig became my back up rig in the last month or so, selling my CVF-Z, 8350 and EK block here if anyone is interested. P.M. If you have any questions! Ill still be around







Have other fx rigs lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1530803/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-am3-amd-990fx-with-ek-mobo-block-and-8350-vishera-combo


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said the orientation isn't going to make a huge difference and from the looks of things you're *doing quite well* with the OC that you have right now. With the ram and NB the way you have them set it's likely your IMC just can't keep up at a higher speed. The only way to know for sure is to drop everything back and see how far you can get with the core and some modest ram/NB combo. Trying to get both at the same time can be a real guessing game but my guess would be more CPU_NB voltage and that might be making your CPU unstable.
> As an example I rant the 8320 I have up to 5.0 with low voltage but I also only ran 1866 9-10-9 and a NB of 2400. This is a lot easier on the CPU in general.
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> I think the same. These chips just run hot.
> 
> Having two weeks off for Christmas I will mess some more with the clocks.
> 
> But what is wise?
> I kinda think that my current settings will give better performance then say 5.0 with lower voltage and lower ram and cpu-nb speeds...
> 
> Found out that ram speed and cpu-nb have a high impact on cpu overclock ability.
> 
> Upping the cpu-nb higher then 1.35v will probably give a lot of extra heat. But I have to try to see.
> 4.8 is really where my voltage wall is, the second wall to be precise. 4.6 will do with vcore around 1.44v.
> 
> I will have to see how temps are when I expand the loop though.
> Curious to see if the 120.3 UT60 and 140.1 XTC will cope with the heat from the 8320 and 290 tri-x @ around 1200 core.
Click to expand...

If you were going from 4.75 to 4.8 I might agree with that but a jump to 5.0 will have more performance than 4.75 regardless. You can do the testing for yourself if you like but 9 times out of ten core speed is king. This is my order of importance when benching Core> NB > memory. Just for fun try running something like Cinebench at 4.6 with your current NB/Ram and then 4.8 with say 1866-2000 and 2500 NB you'll see what I mean. Cinebench reacts very well to NB and RAM but the core speed will always get you just a bit more. I have also found that the lower speed ram will perform just as well with tight timings as high speed ram and it's easier on the IMC which will usually allow me to run the NB at a slightly lower voltage.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you were going from 4.75 to 4.8 I might agree with that but a jump to 5.0 will have more performance than 4.75 regardless. You can do the testing for yourself if you like but 9 times out of ten core speed is king. This is my order of importance when benching Core> NB > memory. Just for fun try running something like Cinebench at 4.6 with your current NB/Ram and then 4.8 with say 1866-2000 and 2500 NB you'll see what I mean. Cinebench reacts very well to NB and RAM but the core speed will always get you just a bit more. I have also found that the lower speed ram will perform just as well with tight timings as high speed ram and it's easier on the IMC which will usually allow me to run the NB at a slightly lower voltage.


Will do some testing when I have the time.

For now, I had these shots from a while back:




Note:
I am not aiming for benching primarily.
Looking for the best daily clock here, mostly gaming.

You gotta make time, right?
Just did few quick test:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Current clock I had, 4.85 at 1.5v 2400 9-11-11-1T ram and 2700 ht and nb at 1.35v:


5.0 1.5v 1866 8-9-9-1T 2400 nb at 1.25v


5.0 1866 8-9-9-1T 2600 nb at 1.3v




Now of to do the same tests with 3dmark and Heaven.


----------



## Johan45

Whether you're gaming or benching performance is performance, just that stability becomes a factor for everyday operation. I'd start at that second shot with the 2400 NB and work from there. You'd likely need more CPU volts for stability. The 3rd shot you likely need more volts for the NB. One thing that I have found in general with these FX is that even without NB speed changes you typically need a voltage boost when the CPU core speed increases. The 8320 I referenced earlier when I hit 4.8 i needed to bump the CPU_NB volts to 1.27 even at 2400 to keep it stable with 1866 ram. Now I realize every chip is different but the patterns aren't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read that thread Johan. Shame. I hope that the FX that had its IHS ripped off did not die in vain.


Hard to say, pretty sure he just pulled those images from the net but there's a guy by the handle ShrimpBrine that pops them quite regular and has only had one casualty early on, one of the first he did.


----------



## sulc

After changing mobo that will be my next CPU.Don't like intel.Witch ram is recommended for cpu ?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Whether you're gaming or benching performance is performance, just that stability becomes a factor for everyday operation. I'd *start at that second shot with the 2400 NB and work from there*. You'd likely need more CPU volts for stability. The 3rd shot you likely need more volts for the NB. One thing that I have found in general with these FX is that *even without NB speed changes you typically need a voltage boost* when the CPU core speed increases. The 8320 I referenced earlier when I hit 4.8 i needed to bump the CPU_NB volts to 1.27 even at 2400 to keep it stable with 1866 ram. Now I realize every chip is different but the patterns aren't.


Will do sir.

I also found out the same thing. Cpu-nb volts comes into play, even with stock cpu-nb clocks.

Personally I find it hard to pinpoint if I need to raise vcore or cpu-nb volts when it fails IBT.
It is just trail and error I guess.
What do you do? First increase vcore, and when it still fails after three increases revert back and up the cpu-nb. Something like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> After changing mobo that will be my next CPU.Don't like intel.Witch ram is recommended for cpu ?


Come again?

Which will be your next cpu?
Ram, comes down to what you want? What will you be using the system for? What is your budget?

Which board did/do you get?
Can you fill in the rig in your sig so we have some more info.


----------



## sulc

I don't know at this moment but if AMD have plans for next gen CPU I will wait for it.What you think ?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> I don't know at this moment but if AMD have plans for next gen CPU I will wait for it.What you think ?


Ehmm..
We have to wait for that.

But how things look now we will probably be stuck to these for a while.
Amd mostly plans APU's for coming year. And that is not something we want, at least I won't.

Have a read here and here.


----------



## sulc

Than I have a lot of time to chose best solution for my next PC







Thanks for info !


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Whether you're gaming or benching performance is performance, just that stability becomes a factor for everyday operation. I'd *start at that second shot with the 2400 NB and work from there*. You'd likely need more CPU volts for stability. The 3rd shot you likely need more volts for the NB. One thing that I have found in general with these FX is that *even without NB speed changes you typically need a voltage boost* when the CPU core speed increases. The 8320 I referenced earlier when I hit 4.8 i needed to bump the CPU_NB volts to 1.27 even at 2400 to keep it stable with 1866 ram. Now I realize every chip is different but the patterns aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do sir.
> 
> I also found out the same thing. Cpu-nb volts comes into play, even with stock cpu-nb clocks.
> 
> Personally I find it hard to pinpoint if I need to raise vcore or cpu-nb volts when it fails IBT.
> It is just trail and error I guess.
> What do you do? First increase vcore, and when it still fails after three increases revert back and up the cpu-nb. Something like that?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> After changing mobo that will be my next CPU.Don't like intel.Witch ram is recommended for cpu ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come again?
> 
> Which will be your next cpu?
> Ram, comes down to what you want? What will you be using the system for? What is your budget?
> 
> Which board did/do you get?
> Can you fill in the rig in your sig so we have some more info.
Click to expand...

I guess that depends, I have found it easier with IBT to tell than using Prime and just for that I'm glad I started hanging out here. I can usually tell by the Gflops output and results. I don't always use the very high setting at first and will quite often have AISuite at the ready to make some adjustments while testing instead of the constant reboots. If I notice that the output isn't as high as I think it should be then I give it a bit more CPU_NB volts and see if that changes the next run if not then Core volts or vice versa. It's reallly just more of a feeling. But yess if I make multiple adjustments to the core with no result I definately tre ti CPU_NB but seldom drop the core volts from where I left it. One thing at a time chopper. My use of the system 9 out of 10 times is for benching. I will quickly establish stability at 5.0 just for estimates of what I'll need to go further. After that I use R15 to go as high as I can at my "stable" 5.0 settings then adjust from there.

@ sulc, AMD is sayiing 2016 for a new "enthusiast" CPU


----------



## sulc

Any news about less power consumption ? That is the most big difference between two CPU company.


----------



## Johan45

There is literally no news at all since it's still being designed as far as I know. They have some keen minds back in the shop for this one so fingers crossed they come out with a game changer.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is literally no news at all since it's still being designed as far as I know. They have some keen minds back in the shop for this one so fingers crossed they come out with a game changer.


My hopes aren't that high.
At least not for the time being.

We will have to wait and see how it turns out.

But IMO, if I had the funds now and needed to decide. 1150 or 2011-3 it'd be.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is literally no news at all since it's still being designed as far as I know. They have some keen minds back in the shop for this one so fingers crossed they come out with a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes aren't that high.
> At least not for the time being.
> 
> We will have to wait and see how it turns out.
> 
> But IMO, if I had the funds now and needed to decide. 1150 or 2011-3 it'd be.
Click to expand...

I have the 4790k , unless benching or running with an FPS counter , really can't see much of a difference between it and the 8 core Vishera's. Maybe if you were a dedicated ARMA player or perhaps FSX it would be worth the change, but most games being played at today's resolutions with a decent g-card provide framerates that are above a person's ability to measure a difference anyhow.
The only reason I can see for anyone to move from a rig such as a 2600k is for the improvements in the new motherboards vs p67,z68 boards. The usb input lag is almost unnoticeable on the Z87 board also I think the sata controller must be better on Z87 platforms as well. Those are the pro's, the con's are very limited overclocking headroom and heat with the 4790k. Mine overheats at stock speeds running xtu etc with the stock cooler.

Never messed with a 2011, doubt I'll ever climb that mountain







.


----------



## Johan45

I'll always be rooting for the red team. They've had some very significant gains in the past and I would love to see them turn things around again. Even now with the AM1 ( kabini)stuff they've shown some real gains in IPC, just that the CPUs are only 2 gig low wattage offerings. The Kaveri A10 and athlons are doing much better than the FX clock for clock, as well, but they still have a long way to go.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the 4790k , unless benching or running with an FPS counter , really can't see much of a difference between it and the 8 core Vishera's. Maybe if you were a dedicated ARMA player or perhaps FSX it would be worth the change, but most games being played at today's resolutions with a decent g-card provide framerates that are above a person's ability to measure a difference anyhow.
> The only reason I can see for anyone to move from a rig such as a 2600k is for the improvements in the new motherboards vs p67,z68 boards. The usb input lag is almost unnoticeable on the Z87 board also I think the sata controller must be better on Z87 platforms as well. Those are the pro's, the con's are very limited overclocking headroom and heat with the 4790k. Mine overheats at stock speeds running xtu etc with the stock cooler.
> 
> Never messed with a 2011, doubt I'll ever climb that mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha year. 2011 is expensive.

Hearing your experience brings me comfort to Just keep vishera for some time.


----------



## Johan45

cssorkinman raises some very valid points chopper. I have a 4770 and 4790 and day to day use you wouldn't really notice any difference. The vishera is a fine platform, a bit rough around the edges maybe but very useable none the less. I have only recently taken a bit of a break from benching and been gaming a bit more and have had zero issues so far. Just revamped the HTPC again removed the M5A and put the sabo back to work with a pair of 770s still dialing in the clocks. Just finished assembly last night. So hopefully over the next couple of days will try some gaming with SLI and see how it goes.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What board is that and did you have to mod it to get it water cooled.


----------



## Mike The Owl

It took me ages to get a score over 800:


----------



## Johan45

@ emsj86, pretty sure Sarge has the CHV-z now and the block is made for it. You can get generic blocks if you really want to water cool the VRM.
@ Mike







R15 is tough on the CPU , nice score.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ emsj86, pretty sure Sarge has the CHV-z now and the block is made for it. You can get generic blocks if you really want to water cool the VRM.
> @ Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R15 is tough on the CPU , nice score.


I thought crosshair had a few blocks available for it...like specific to the board


----------



## Mike The Owl

Cheers Johan, it was looking at choppers scores that reminded me, if he can get above the 800 score with those low voltages I'll be gutted.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ emsj86, pretty sure Sarge has the CHV-z now and the block is made for it. You can get generic blocks if you really want to water cool the VRM.
> @ Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R15 is tough on the CPU , nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought crosshair had a few blocks available for it...like specific to the board
Click to expand...

Yeah, i was running a CVF and now a CVF-Z, the EK block made for the CVF-Z will fit both the Z and non-Z board but the one made for the Non-Z will not fit the Z (confused yet?







)

and nope, no modding needed, just slotted straight on and screwed in









afaik the only two (3) boards that EK make fullcover MB blocks for are the CVF(z) and the Giga UD7.......i think there are some other companies that make some for other boards though but not 100% about that


----------



## hawker-gb

Chopper1591

I have funds and still gone for FX8370.








And never look back.

I will not give my money to something utterly overpriced when i can get same for my needs with less money.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, i was running a CVF and now a CVF-Z, the EK block made for the CVF-Z will fit both the Z and non-Z board but the one made for the Non-Z will not fit the Z (confused yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> and nope, no modding needed, just slotted straight on and screwed in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afaik the only two (3) boards that EK make fullcover MB blocks for are the CVF(z) and the Giga UD7.......i think there are some other companies that make some for other boards though but not 100% about that


yeah its sad to me there are no blocks for the Sabertooth....Im confident I could modify one to work but I don't know if it's worth the Hassel for my needs...my vrms aren't overly toasty with fans but if I could buy a slap it on no mods block I'd be all over it


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ emsj86, pretty sure Sarge has the CHV-z now and the block is made for it. You can get generic blocks if you really want to water cool the VRM.
> @ Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R15 is tough on the CPU , nice score.


I Will focus on raising the core with 1866 ram.8-9-91t is tight enough right?
Still not sure why the latency is So low with aida mem bench.
55ish compared to mid 50 with 2400 9-11-11-1t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Cheers Johan, it was looking at choppers scores that reminded me, if he can get above the 800 score with those low voltages I'll be gutted.


Thinking that way.

My score looks high compared to yours.
What are your full settings?

Will post some old bench shots when I get home.
passed 800 pretty easy if I remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Chopper1591
> 
> I have funds and still gone for FX8370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And never look back.
> 
> I will not give my money to something utterly overpriced when i can get same for my needs with less money.


Good point.
That was exactly why I stayed AMD.

Tempted to change to a New 8320 or 8350 thoug.
Voltage looks a lot better on the later batch.


----------



## hawker-gb

Chopper1591,

My 8370 holding steady 4,9Ghz with 1,392vcore.
At those settings it was tested for 20 hours of encoding video.

Its a cold chip also,never cross 52 degrees celsius during those 20 hours.

For 24/7 i keep it at 4,7 and 1,325 vcore. Rock solid and running cool.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Chopper1591,
> 
> My 8370 holding steady 4,9Ghz with 1,392vcore.
> At those settings it was tested for 20 hours of encoding video.
> 
> Its a cold chip also,never cross 52 degrees celsius during those 20 hours.
> 
> For 24/7 i keep it at 4,7 and 1,325 vcore. Rock solid and running cool.


When you stress it using IBT AVX what results do you get?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When you stress it using IBT AVX what results do you get?


I'm guessing failure







if not that truly is impressive especially if it's on high or above


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When you stress it using IBT AVX what results do you get?


You mean on 4,7 or 4,9?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm guessing failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not that truly is impressive especially if it's on high or above


You guessing wrong. When i do IBT its on very high.


----------



## Chopper1591

Oops.
Got things mixxed up here.

Mentioned I would post 800 score of Cinebench.
I was actually with the number 8 in my head, but it was from R11.5.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Chopper1591,
> 
> My 8370 holding steady 4,9Ghz with 1,392vcore.
> At those settings it was tested for 20 hours of encoding video.
> 
> Its a cold chip also,never cross 52 degrees celsius during those 20 hours.
> 
> For 24/7 i keep it at 4,7 and 1,325 vcore. Rock solid and running cool.


That's what I mean.
Even if you need more volts it is still a good deal lower then what mine needs.

4.7 requires me to pump around 1.475v through it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When you stress it using IBT AVX what results do you get?


Do post results.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When you stress it using IBT AVX what results do you get?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not that truly is impressive especially if it's on high or above
Click to expand...

The newer Vishera's are pretty good - http://www.overclock.net/t/1513606/fx-8370-e-low-voltage-benching/10#post_22873077


----------



## hawker-gb

Did a quick IBT AVX high on 4,8 and 1.35625vcore for posting quick results, only 10 passes:

Processor: AMD FX-8370 Eight-Core Processor
Clock Speed: 4,82 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 8
Total System Memory: 8104 MB

Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
Testing started on 17.12.2014. 22:17:55
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[22:18:35] 29.038 91.0034 3.113655e-002
[22:19:15] 29.006 91.1048 3.113655e-002
[22:19:55] 29.033 91.0180 3.113655e-002
[22:20:35] 29.206 90.4789 3.113655e-002
[22:21:14] 28.954 91.2677 3.113655e-002
[22:21:54] 28.872 91.5249 3.113655e-002
[22:22:34] 29.074 90.8899 3.113655e-002
[22:23:13] 28.961 91.2459 3.113655e-002
[22:23:53] 28.883 91.4909 3.113655e-002
[22:24:33] 28.958 91.2558 3.113655e-002


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Did a quick IBT AVX high on 4,8 and 1.35625vcore for posting quick results, only 10 passes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Processor: AMD FX-8370 Eight-Core Processor
> Clock Speed: 4,82 GHz
> Active Physical Cores: 8
> Total System Memory: 8104 MB
> 
> Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
> Testing started on 17.12.2014. 22:17:55
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> [22:18:35] 29.038 91.0034 3.113655e-002
> [22:19:15] 29.006 91.1048 3.113655e-002
> [22:19:55] 29.033 91.0180 3.113655e-002
> [22:20:35] 29.206 90.4789 3.113655e-002
> [22:21:14] 28.954 91.2677 3.113655e-002
> [22:21:54] 28.872 91.5249 3.113655e-002
> [22:22:34] 29.074 90.8899 3.113655e-002
> [22:23:13] 28.961 91.2459 3.113655e-002
> [22:23:53] 28.883 91.4909 3.113655e-002
> [22:24:33] 28.958 91.2558 3.113655e-002


Wow, that's pretty damn cool! My 8350 needs close to 1.57 to get it stable at 4.9ghz


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Did a quick IBT AVX high on 4,8 and 1.35625vcore for posting quick results, only 10 passes:
> 
> Processor: AMD FX-8370 Eight-Core Processor
> Clock Speed: 4,82 GHz
> Active Physical Cores: 8
> Total System Memory: 8104 MB
> 
> Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
> Testing started on 17.12.2014. 22:17:55
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> [22:18:35] 29.038 91.0034 3.113655e-002
> [22:19:15] 29.006 91.1048 3.113655e-002
> [22:19:55] 29.033 91.0180 3.113655e-002
> [22:20:35] 29.206 90.4789 3.113655e-002
> [22:21:14] 28.954 91.2677 3.113655e-002
> [22:21:54] 28.872 91.5249 3.113655e-002
> [22:22:34] 29.074 90.8899 3.113655e-002
> [22:23:13] 28.961 91.2459 3.113655e-002
> [22:23:53] 28.883 91.4909 3.113655e-002
> [22:24:33] 28.958 91.2558 3.113655e-002


Scores are pretty low IMO.
What are your other settings?

Here's comparison, fx-8320 at 4.7:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And, to return the topic to Cinebench. Out of frustration of discovering I was actually talking about R11.5.
Had to just break the 800 mark. After the system hung twice managed to make it. With a not so nice voltage... but that was not the point.








When I raise the cpu voltage above 1.575v I get a message when booting about overvolt warning, is that normal for a Saberkitty?

1.575v and 1.35v cpu-nb.


Tried 5.3 but the system hang when loading the bench. Cinebench itself started, but after pressing on cpu it hung.


----------



## hawker-gb

Your test is done on very high.

There is difference in results done on high or very high.

Btw,Cinebench 11.5 is 8,43
R15 is 777

That is with 4,8Ghz.

One more thing,tCase never crossed 51 degrees celsius.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Scores are pretty low IMO.
> What are your other settings?
> 
> Here's comparison, fx-8320 at 4.7:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And, to return the topic to Cinebench. Out of frustration of discovering I was actually talking about R11.5.
> Had to just break the 800 mark. After the system hung twice managed to make it. With a not so nice voltage... but that was not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I raise the cpu voltage above 1.575v I get a message when booting about overvolt warning, is that normal for a Saberkitty?
> 
> 1.575v and 1.35v cpu-nb.
> 
> 
> Tried 5.3 but the system hang when loading the bench. Cinebench itself started, but after pressing on cpu it hung.


u cant go above 1.60volts on the sabertooth, u need to turn off the monitor in bios


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u cant go above 1.60volts on the sabertooth, u need to turn off the monitor in bios


I think mine is broken cos I don't get this message?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I think mine is broken cos I don't get this message?


weird i thought it was standard unless u already turned it off n forgot lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Did a quick IBT AVX high on 4,8 and 1.35625vcore for posting quick results, only 10 passes:
> 
> Processor: AMD FX-8370 Eight-Core Processor
> Clock Speed: 4,82 GHz
> Active Physical Cores: 8
> Total System Memory: 8104 MB
> 
> Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
> Testing started on 17.12.2014. 22:17:55
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> [22:18:35] 29.038 91.0034 3.113655e-002
> [22:19:15] 29.006 91.1048 3.113655e-002
> [22:19:55] 29.033 91.0180 3.113655e-002
> [22:20:35] 29.206 90.4789 3.113655e-002
> [22:21:14] 28.954 91.2677 3.113655e-002
> [22:21:54] 28.872 91.5249 3.113655e-002
> [22:22:34] 29.074 90.8899 3.113655e-002
> [22:23:13] 28.961 91.2459 3.113655e-002
> [22:23:53] 28.883 91.4909 3.113655e-002
> [22:24:33] 28.958 91.2558 3.113655e-002
> 
> 
> 
> Scores are pretty low IMO.
> What are your other settings?
> 
> Here's comparison, fx-8320 at 4.7:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, to return the topic to Cinebench. Out of frustration of discovering I was actually talking about R11.5.
> Had to just break the 800 mark. After the system hung twice managed to make it. With a not so nice voltage... but that was not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I raise the cpu voltage above 1.575v I get a message when booting about overvolt warning, is that normal for a Saberkitty?
> 
> 1.575v and 1.35v cpu-nb.
> 
> 
> Tried 5.3 but the system hang when loading the bench. Cinebench itself started, but after pressing on cpu it hung.
Click to expand...

IBT is not really meant to be a benchmark from what I've seen. I recall getting 100 gflops at 2.5 ghz on my Vishera







.

EDIT : providing proof


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Scores are pretty low IMO.
> What are your other settings?
> 
> Here's comparison, fx-8320 at 4.7:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, to return the topic to Cinebench. Out of frustration of discovering I was actually talking about R11.5.
> Had to just break the 800 mark. After the system hung twice managed to make it. With a not so nice voltage... but that was not the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I raise the cpu voltage above 1.575v I get a message when booting about overvolt warning, is that normal for a Saberkitty?
> 
> 1.575v and 1.35v cpu-nb.
> 
> 
> Tried 5.3 but the system hang when loading the bench. Cinebench itself started, but after pressing on cpu it hung.


Thank god for that, you beat me but I managed mine at 1.55 volts. I was worried that you were going to do it at something like 1.5! I struggled to get any thing higher, a certain person who wishes to remain anonymous gave me a lot of tips on getting a higher score and I did try but like you couldn't get Cinebench to run at 5.3 no matter what settings I ran.
As I have to do some interwebby design work have now reset my system to standard as there doesn't seem to be a need for 5.0 overclocks when website designing.


----------



## hawker-gb

Benchmarks are not without bias these days IMO. Compiling stuff etc.

Everything which pass 20 hours of real encoding,transcoding.... is usable 24/7

I left PC to encode while i am away with setting to shut down if tCase reach 55 degrees celsius.
Encoding is done on 4,9Ghz and never shuts down.
Rock stable and cool.

"New" Visheras are really good. Soon i will get 8370E which is probably even better.
No crazy voltage to get 5ghz stable,no fear of blowing up MB due to voltage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is literally no news at all since it's still being designed as far as I know. They have some keen minds back in the shop for this one so fingers crossed they come out with a game changer.


they are due for another game changer. been awhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is literally no news at all since it's still being designed as far as I know. They have some keen minds back in the shop for this one so fingers crossed they come out with a game changer.
> 
> 
> 
> My hopes aren't that high.
> At least not for the time being.
> 
> We will have to wait and see how it turns out.
> 
> But IMO, if I had the funds now and needed to decide. 1150 or 2011-3 it'd be.
Click to expand...

1150 would be a side grade for most things coming from a high clocked Vishera. 2011/2011-3 or clock to the moon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Chopper1591,
> 
> My 8370 holding steady 4,9Ghz with 1,392vcore.
> At those settings *it was tested for 20 hours of encoding video.*
> 
> Its a cold chip also,never cross 52 degrees celsius during those 20 hours.
> 
> For 24/7 i keep it at 4,7 and 1,325 vcore. Rock solid and running cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Chopper1591,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My 8370 holding steady 4,9Ghz with 1,392vcore.
> At those settings it was tested for 20 hours of encoding video.
> 
> Its a cold chip also,never cross 52 degrees celsius during those 20 hours.
> 
> For 24/7 i keep it at 4,7 and 1,325 vcore. Rock solid and running cool
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> When you stress it using IBT AVX what results do you get?
Click to expand...

Look Above... encoding >IBT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When you stress it using IBT AVX what results do you get?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not that truly is impressive especially if it's on high or above
Click to expand...

encoding is just as intensive as IBT, if not more (depending on the app being used)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thank god for that, you beat me but I managed mine at 1.55 volts. I was worried that you were going to do it at something like 1.5! I struggled to get any thing higher, a certain person who wishes to remain anonymous gave me a lot of tips on getting a higher score and I did try but like you couldn't get Cinebench to run at 5.3 no matter what settings I ran.
> As I have to do some interwebby design work have now reset my system to standard as there doesn't seem to be a need for 5.0 overclocks when website designing.


You do web design? Can I see some of your work? The reason I got into graphics was because of web design.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Chopper,

My score was about the same in 11.5

Maybe we have the same chip batch, mind you I only have a H80i cooling mine.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You do web design? Can I see some of your work? The reason I got into graphics was because of web design.


http://letting-agency.site50.net/index.html was one I did as a demo for a customer, never did get paid for it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> http://letting-agency.site50.net/index.html was one I did as a demo for a customer, never did get paid for it.


ooooooo! Static? Not seen a HTML site in a good few years, not keen on CMS?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> ooooooo! Static? Not seen a HTML site in a good few years, not keen on CMS?


No it was a quick and dirty design to show colour and photo design , hosted on a free website so customer could take a look and decide what they wanted. I'm old school HTML when speed is required. The guy I did the work for packed it in after a few months as there was no money in it. I only got paid for one site I designed for them. CMSgreat but I'm slow at it I use HTML when I can mock a static site in a day , inc photos etc.


----------



## hawker-gb

FlailScHLAMP,

IBT AVX and encoding put similar load on processor. Encoding put a little bit more i think.
Thats why i consider encoding for 20 hours rock stable OC.

Only thing that put higher load is prime95 which i dont use because of unrealistic loads which will never occur in normal use.
Even so,i consider running prime at high voltage and clocks dangerous and futile.

Furthermore,i see lot of people ,which using HWinfo, "trust" CPU package temp which is bad for their CPU life span.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No it was a quick and dirty design to show colour and photo design , hosted on a free website so customer could take a look and decide what they wanted. I'm old school hamlet when speed is required. The guy I did the work for packed it in after a few months as there was no money in it. I only got paid for one site I designed for them. cMS is great but I'm slow at it when I can mock a static site in a day , inc photos etc.


I just send images first, then build into a CMS as it's more time effecient in the long haul for me but I've yet to taste how an agency does it haha. I'll send you one when I've done it, it's for uni but I'm applying previous knowledge etc to it as it's a real client we're doing it for.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> FlailScHLAMP,
> 
> IBT AVX and encoding put similar load on processor. Encoding put a little bit more i think.
> Thats why i consider encoding for 20 hours rock stable OC.
> 
> Only thing that put higher load is prime95 which i dont use because of unrealistic loads which will never occur in normal use.
> Even so,i consider running prime at high voltage and clocks dangerous and futile.
> 
> Furthermore,i see lot of people ,which using HWinfo, "trust" CPU package temp which is bad for their CPU life span.


if your encoder gobbles up all the your memory and puts full load on it then it will be more intensive then IBT, if your encoder is limited on memory use, IBT will be more stressful on whole

on this platform cpu package and cpu cores are done by a series of calculations rather then a thermal sensor

Generally always the same temp for soldered FX chips. apu's on the other hand.. no so much.

hwinfo, is generally the least buggy, most updated monitor for this platform


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if your encoder gobbles up all the your memory and puts full load on it then it will be more intensive then IBT, if your encoder is limited on memory use, IBT will be more stressful on whole
> 
> on this platform cpu package and cpu cores are done by a series of calculations rather then a thermal sensor
> 
> Generally always the same temp for soldered FX chips. apu's on the other hand.. no so much.
> 
> hwinfo, is generally the least buggy, most updated monitor for this platform


I also use Hwinfo and its great but many people interpret it wrong.

People goes with *CPU package* temp which is "thermal control value" or tctl and for FX chips is max 70.
Right way to go is look at *CPU* temperature ,which is also calculated temp, from center of HS and that is tCase temp and max is 61 degrees celsius for FX chips.
Many people just dont care for that temp and thats why chips start to degrade.

I even have long correspondence with AMD staff and one mail hit my eye:

_Dear Customer,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.

The 61℃ is the max Tcase, it is the maximum case temperature specification.

The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care_


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I also use Hwinfo and its great but many people interpret it wrong.
> 
> People goes with *CPU package* temp which is "thermal control value" or tctl and for FX chips is max 70.
> Right way to go is look at *CPU* temperature ,which is also calculated temp, from center of HS and that is tCase temp and max is 61 degrees celsius for FX chips.
> Many people just dont care for that temp and thats why chips start to degrade.
> 
> I even have long correspondence with AMD staff and one mail hit my eye:
> 
> _Dear Customer,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.
> 
> The 61℃ is the max Tcase, it is the maximum case temperature specification.
> 
> The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.
> 
> If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care_


Hohohoho been there and done that and on my old gigabyte board got into quite a few arguments re sensors. Anyway I use Aida as well.


----------



## hawker-gb

Looking to your AIDA picture:

tctl is 30 (wrong temp)
tCase is 46(way to go temp)

Its little blurry.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if your encoder gobbles up all the your memory and puts full load on it then it will be more intensive then IBT, if your encoder is limited on memory use, IBT will be more stressful on whole
> 
> on this platform cpu package and cpu cores are done by a series of calculations rather then a thermal sensor
> 
> Generally always the same temp for soldered FX chips. apu's on the other hand.. no so much.
> 
> hwinfo, is generally the least buggy, most updated monitor for this platform
> 
> 
> 
> I also use Hwinfo and its great but many people interpret it wrong.
> 
> People goes with *CPU package* temp which is "thermal control value" or tctl and for FX chips is max 70.
> Right way to go is look at *CPU* temperature ,which is also calculated temp, from center of HS and that is tCase temp and max is 61 degrees celsius for FX chips.
> *Many people just dont care for that temp and thats why chips start to degrade.*
> 
> I even have long correspondence with AMD staff and one mail hit my eye:
> 
> *Dear Customer,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.
> 
> The 61℃ is the max Tcase, it is the maximum case temperature specification.
> 
> The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.
> 
> If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care*
Click to expand...

not sure why this is catching your eye. That bolded & underline part.... show me a degraded chip that hasn't had an intimate relationship with LN2, or taken out with a mobo going up in smoke.

this reads to me, In our lab under specialized equipment, your IHS temp (not talking cores at all but the IHS) max is 61*

we know that there isn't a sensor in the IHS. afaik, hwinfo doesn't even try to read this. so this would be based on lab testing, to formula the equation needed to safely calculate thermal margins.

the above underlined section states this non physical temperature should be used for system management policies, they wouldn't be saying this is there was a physical sensor to read. That backs up
them using their lab experiments to formulate their thermal margin equation.

if you are that hard set on your Tcase temp you will need to modify your IHS to allow a sensor between the IHS and your cooler.. wouldn't trust a dremel in many ppls hands for this.
that would be CnC work, as you would need to Cad it all out to make sure the dimensions are prefect so that they don't directly affect your thermal removal efficiency

Not to mention that the middle of the Die, directly below the middle of the IHS is directly above the L3 cache. the core modules are in the corners.

great if you want to formula an equation to figure out your Cache temps. but i wouldn't want to have to put 5 sensors in there to accurately figure out the temps. (as monitoring software shows one temp for all 8 cores)

I don't see you being able to gain much by doing this above the already tried and true way that AMD has used for these chips.


----------



## hawker-gb

Good explanation man.


----------



## emsj86

What does the g flop for ibt. Is higher better? I've passed on high many times but never understood the numbers.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> What does the g flop for ibt. Is higher better? I've passed on high many times but never understood the numbers.


*G*iga *Fl*oatingpoint *O*perations *P*er *S*econd.

How many billions of calculations are done on the FPU of your chip every second.

Higher is better.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

FLOPS is Floating-point operations per second.

G refers to giga is a metric system referance for, 10 to the power of 9 (one billion. )

so 1 Gflop is one billion floating-point operations per second.

this is the gauge of the computational speed of a computer.

so yes, more is better when you are stable









darn.. kyad ninja'd me


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u cant go above 1.60volts on the sabertooth, u need to turn off the monitor in bios


I am not so confident to do that.
Should I be okay to pass 1.6 for benching only?

More concerned about my board then my chip really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Chopper,
> 
> My score was about the same in 11.5
> 
> Maybe we have the same chip batch, mind you I only have a H80i cooling mine.


Oh, yeah.
Like I said, that were old scores...

Back then I only had a h100(non i) to cool it.
Yours would actually be better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> FLOPS is Floating-point operations per second.
> 
> G refers to giga is a metric system referance for, 10 to the power of 9 (one billion. )
> 
> so 1 Gflop is one billion floating-point operations per second.
> 
> this is the gauge of the computational speed of a computer.
> 
> so yes, more is better when you are stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn.. kyad ninja'd me


Solid.

Do you guys do it the same?
When my scores are all over the place, like fluctuating more then 2-3 gFlops, I find it needs more volts.
It can pass... but will fail sometime.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u cant go above 1.60volts on the sabertooth, u need to turn off the monitor in bios
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so confident to do that.
> Should I be okay to pass 1.6 for benching only?
> 
> More concerned about my board then my chip really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Chopper,
> 
> My score was about the same in 11.5
> 
> Maybe we have the same chip batch, mind you I only have a H80i cooling mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yeah.
> Like I said, that were old scores...
> 
> Back then I only had a h100(non i) to cool it.
> Yours would actually be better.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> FLOPS is Floating-point operations per second.
> 
> G refers to giga is a metric system referance for, 10 to the power of 9 (one billion. )
> 
> so 1 Gflop is one billion floating-point operations per second.
> 
> this is the gauge of the computational speed of a computer.
> 
> so yes, more is better when you are stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn.. kyad ninja'd me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid.
> 
> Do you guys do it the same?
> When my scores are all over the place, like fluctuating more then 2-3 gFlops, I find it needs more volts.
> It can pass... but will fail sometime.
Click to expand...

Depends on what processes are active on your computer.

if you are using a bench/stress partition then you should aim for as little fluctuation as possible. (due to there being next to nothing running in terms of processes )

slowing your monitoring polling rate will also help stabilize your gflops, but it can also throw the odd one really off.

I always "discount" the first result in terms of gflops, all the cores are fully loaded right away. giving it time to get to work so to speak.

I tolerate about 5g flop range from slowest to absolute one off fastest.

that is how i kinda look at it. no rhyme or real reason too it..

running the same clocks for quite awhile and always get the same range of numbers after i dismantle everything to clean it up, and "bake it back in" so to speak.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depends on what processes are active on your computer.
> 
> if you are using a bench/stress partition then you should aim for as little fluctuation as possible. (due to there being next to nothing running in terms of processes )
> 
> slowing your monitoring polling rate will also help stabilize your gflops, but it can also throw the odd one really off.
> 
> I always "discount" the first result in terms of gflops, all the cores are fully loaded right away. giving it time to get to work so to speak.
> 
> I tolerate about 5g flop range from slowest to absolute one off fastest.
> 
> that is how i kinda look at it. no rhyme or real reason too it..
> 
> running the same clocks for quite awhile and always get the same range of numbers after i dismantle everything to clean it up, and "bake it back in" so to speak.


Thanks the info again flail.

Here are two examples I did, don't know the settings... were old runs.

Solid


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Plain bad


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depends on what processes are active on your computer.
> 
> if you are using a bench/stress partition then you should aim for as little fluctuation as possible. (due to there being next to nothing running in terms of processes )
> 
> slowing your monitoring polling rate will also help stabilize your gflops, but it can also throw the odd one really off.
> 
> I always "discount" the first result in terms of gflops, all the cores are fully loaded right away. giving it time to get to work so to speak.
> 
> I tolerate about 5g flop range from slowest to absolute one off fastest.
> 
> that is how i kinda look at it. no rhyme or real reason too it..
> 
> running the same clocks for quite awhile and always get the same range of numbers after i dismantle everything to clean it up, and "bake it back in" so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks the info again flail.
> 
> Here are two examples I did, don't know the settings... were old runs.
> 
> Solid
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plain bad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

The second picture looks like a case of throttling, or perhaps something was running in the background that interfered with IBT , interesting pattern to those gflop scores.
Like I said earlier, that Gflop number is pretty much worthless as far as I am concerned, I can get 105 gflops at 2.5 ghz on the 8370E. I think they actually went up the lower I clocked the rig.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The second picture looks like a case of throttling, or perhaps something was running in the background that interfered with IBT , interesting pattern to those gflop scores.
> Like I said earlier, that Gflop number is pretty much worthless as far as I am concerned, I can get 105 gflops at 2.5 ghz on the 8370E. I think they actually went up the lower I clocked the rig.


Yeah, probably throttling.

I have no idea what were the settings though, that was the full picture. No cpu-z or anything.








Worthless shot IMO.

Edit:

Argh...
IBT keeps on failing on me @ 5.0.
Could it be m ram timings?

I increased vcore but didn't help.

Somehow ibt, very-high, keeps failing at the second run.
4.8 works like a charm with current ram and cpu-nb. Voltage around 1.47v and cpu-nb 1.25v.

5.0 failed even with 1.55v ultra-high, peaks to 1.584v and cpu-nb at 1.3v

Current settings:


I have no idea what's holding me back...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ emsj86, pretty sure Sarge has the CHV-z now and the block is made for it. You can get generic blocks if you really want to water cool the VRM.
> @ Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R15 is tough on the CPU , nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> I Will focus on raising the core with 1866 ram.8-9-91t is tight enough right?
> Still not sure why the latency is So low with aida mem bench.
> 55ish compared to mid 50 with 2400 9-11-11-1t
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Cheers Johan, it was looking at choppers scores that reminded me, if he can get above the 800 score with those low voltages I'll be gutted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking that way.
> 
> My score looks high compared to yours.
> What are your full settings?
> 
> Will post some old bench shots when I get home.
> passed 800 pretty easy if I remember.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Chopper1591
> 
> I have funds and still gone for FX8370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And never look back.
> 
> I will not give my money to something utterly overpriced when i can get same for my needs with less money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.
> That was exactly why I stayed AMD.
> 
> Tempted to change to a New 8320 or 8350 thoug.
> Voltage looks a lot better on the later batch.
Click to expand...

The latency was down partly because of the decrease in NB speed.
Trade you an 8320 for that 8350, what's the production date?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The second picture looks like a case of throttling, or perhaps something was running in the background that interfered with IBT , interesting pattern to those gflop scores.
> Like I said earlier, that Gflop number is pretty much worthless as far as I am concerned, I can get 105 gflops at 2.5 ghz on the 8370E. I think they actually went up the lower I clocked the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably throttling.
> 
> I have no idea what were the settings though, that was the full picture. No cpu-z or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worthless shot IMO.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Argh...
> IBT keeps on failing on me @ 5.0.
> Could it be m ram timings?
> 
> I increased vcore but didn't help.
> 
> Somehow ibt, very-high, keeps failing at the second run.
> 4.8 works like a charm with current ram and cpu-nb. Voltage around 1.47v and cpu-nb 1.25v.
> 
> 5.0 failed even with 1.55v ultra-high, peaks to 1.584v and cpu-nb at 1.3v
> 
> Current settings:
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's holding me back...
Click to expand...

Probably just the chip chopper, my original 8350 took that voltage to get 4.9 stable , I have no idea what 5.0 would have needed but here's an old pic
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732341-Not-all-FX-are-created-equal?p=7484325&viewfull=1#post7484325


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The latency was down partly because of the decrease in NB speed.
> Trade you an 8320 for that 8350, what's the production date?
> 
> 
> Probably just the chip chopper, my original 8350 took that voltage to get 4.9 stable , I have no idea what 5.0 would have needed but here's an old pic
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732341-Not-all-FX-are-created-equal?p=7484325&viewfull=1#post7484325


Uhm..
Production date. I don't know exactly. Can you tell that by the revision?
Its pretty old. Think close to 2 years.

But you got things mixed up. I also have an 8320.

Could very well be the thing here. Chip limits.
Sucks though....
Got about the same out of it with my h100.









It fails everytime at the second run. Very weird.
Even tried as high as 1.575v and 1.35v on the cpu-nb. Still fail.

4.8 will require a lot less volts, here's two runs I did this afternoon(it's 19:09 here atm):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Thats just insane IMO.
1.475v and 1.3v cpu-nb for 4.8...
1.575v fails at 5.0









I might just as well stick to my previous clocks then... what do you think?
4.85ghz with 2400 ram and 2700 cpu-nb and ht. 1.48v (correction: is actually 1.5v) and 1.35v


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Post is getting long.
Here are the two comparison Cinebench shots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1866 ram and 2400nb:

2400 ram and 2700nb:




*Bonus*:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ram speeds seems to make close to no difference at all. Found an older run with 2133 ram and also 4.8ghz:


----------



## Johan45

I didn't realize you already had an 8320 but this one does 5.0 on low volts, I also have an 8350 here that's about a week old does 5.0 at 1.5v there abouts, haven't done a lot of testing with it yet since I know it'll be a fail under LN2











Production date is here, that's probably hard to read but it says 1229 PGN, which is the 12th year and 29th week.



As for your OC, Like I said before it was pretty decent, nothing wrong with 4.8 for daily use.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I didn't realize you already had an 8320 but this one does 5.0 on low volts
> 
> 
> 
> Production date is here, that's probably hard to read but it says 1229 PGN, which is the 12th year and 29th week.
> 
> 
> 
> As for your OC, Like I said before it was pretty decent, nothing wrong with 4.8 for daily use.


See my edited edit.









Nah, you are right... 4.8 is decent. But I want more then decent. Haha.

Could very well be the ram that is playing parts with me though...
Timings or something.
What is your ram running in that shot? 1T or 2T?
Mine is pretty tight, 8-9-9-28-37-1T.

I keep finding old shots... omg I change clocks too often. Haha.
This was pretty decent I guess:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Printed it in my head.
Will make a picture of the cpu IHS so I can share the date code.
Hopefully will be able to do the gpu under water soon.


----------



## Johan45

Yep nothing wrong with that Chopper, looks like a decent 8320. What ya doing with it now?
Oh ya the ram was likely 9-10-9-28 [email protected] 1866. Just a set of G.Skill that I use for Stability testing. I always use the same ones since they seem to work quite well and it helps me compare the chips to each other.


----------



## gertruude

anybody got a clue on why i cant hit 95-100 gflops on ibt

i always get 85-90


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep nothing wrong with that Chopper, looks like a decent 8320. What ya doing with it now?
> Oh ya the ram was likely 9-10-9-28 [email protected] 1866. Just a set of G.Skill that I use for Stability testing. I always use the same ones since they seem to work quite well and it helps me compare the chips to each other.


I also have g.skill.

My problem is, I can't seem to find out what the proper timings are.
The set is rated at 2400 9-11-11.
But what is the proper timing at 1866?
2133 works with 8-10-10-1T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> anybody got a clue on why i cant hit 95-100 gflops on ibt
> 
> i always get 85-90


flops are very weird acting sometimes.
I got some higher clocks getting 90ish and a lower clock gets 100+


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> anybody got a clue on why i cant hit 95-100 gflops on ibt
> 
> i always get 85-90


I hit a hundred at 4.9.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> anybody got a clue on why i cant hit 95-100 gflops on ibt
> 
> i always get 85-90


Mostly because it seems to be a crummy benchmark , how else would I get higher Gflops at 2500 MHz than stock on the 8370?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> anybody got a clue on why i cant hit 95-100 gflops on ibt
> 
> i always get 85-90


Likely ram and NB, also CPUs vary in efficiency, some are just "better" than others. I don't know a whole lot about IBT, so take that with a grain of salt. I do know Better ram and NB settings increase through put though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep nothing wrong with that Chopper, looks like a decent 8320. What ya doing with it now?
> Oh ya the ram was likely 9-10-9-28 [email protected] 1866. Just a set of G.Skill that I use for Stability testing. I always use the same ones since they seem to work quite well and it helps me compare the chips to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have g.skill.
> 
> My problem is, I can't seem to find out what the proper timings are.
> The set is rated at 2400 9-11-11.
> But what is the proper timing at 1866?
> 2133 works with 8-10-10-1T
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> anybody got a clue on why i cant hit 95-100 gflops on ibt
> 
> i always get 85-90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> flops are very weird acting sometimes.
> I got some higher clocks getting 90ish and a lower clock gets 100+
Click to expand...

The lower speed kit I have won't likely have the same IC's that your's does. Yours will definitely be Samsung HYK0, which like higher mains and tigher subs. Here's a lnk to some 2666 but they're virtually the same kit. Woomack is really good with ram and he'll have some different timings here that you could try. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/749939-G-Skill-TridentX-2x4GB-DDR3-2600-CL10-F3-2600C10D-8GTXD


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly because it seems to be a crummy benchmark , how else would I get higher Gflops at 2500 MHz than stock on the 8370?


aye its the pits lol ive alwas hated it and takes a lot more volts than prime does









everyone set for xmas?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly because it seems to be a crummy benchmark , how else would I get higher Gflops at 2500 MHz than stock on the 8370?
> 
> 
> 
> aye its the pits lol ive alwas hated it and takes a lot more volts than prime does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone set for xmas?
Click to expand...

No. Where is news of next gen AMD cards? I am so tempted to go Maxwell. But I see myself having MASSIVE buyers remorse when 380X or 390X comes out. Darn it I will go blow my GPU fund on airsoft kit. Barts! It seems you shall be with me for a little more!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly because it seems to be a crummy benchmark , how else would I get higher Gflops at 2500 MHz than stock on the 8370?
> 
> 
> 
> aye its the pits lol ive alwas hated it and takes a lot more volts than prime does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone set for xmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Where is news of next gen AMD cards? I am so tempted to go Maxwell. But I see myself having MASSIVE buyers remorse when 380X or 390X comes out. Darn it I will go blow my GPU fund on airsoft kit. Barts! It seems you shall be with me for a little more!
Click to expand...

Last I heard you're looking at Summer 2015, come on over to the green side alastair, it ain't so bad.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly because it seems to be a crummy benchmark , how else would I get higher Gflops at 2500 MHz than stock on the 8370?
> 
> 
> 
> aye its the pits lol ive alwas hated it and takes a lot more volts than prime does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone set for xmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Where is news of next gen AMD cards? I am so tempted to go Maxwell. But I see myself having MASSIVE buyers remorse when 380X or 390X comes out. Darn it I will go blow my GPU fund on airsoft kit. Barts! It seems you shall be with me for a little more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last I heard you're looking at Summer 2015, come on over to the green side alastair, it ain't so bad.
Click to expand...

summer? that can't be right









and green side is nice.. hehehe, contemplating Picking up Rog Swift while my local store has Stock.


----------



## Alastair

I used to be on the green side. Back in G92 days.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Last I heard you're looking at Summer 2015, come on over to the green side alastair, it ain't so bad.


Summer 2016 will be better:

http://wccftech.com/amd-ceo-hints-release-date-k12-based-products-targets-q1-2016/#ixzz3MHITAk6w

_Within two years you will definitely see an update to the FX series in the high-performance market segment._


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Summer 2016 will be better:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ceo-hints-release-date-k12-based-products-targets-q1-2016/#ixzz3MHITAk6w
> 
> _Within two years you will definitely see an update to the FX series in the high-performance market segment._


OOOOOOOOOOO! I wonder what they have in store, I'm moving to intel next for a good number of reasons (don't hate me, I'm still red blooded







). My GF wants to get more into youtube and gaming etc so she's adopting my AMD rig when I do the swap, never know, might hate it and stick with AMD and give her the intel rig lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Last I heard you're looking at Summer 2015, come on over to the green side alastair, it ain't so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer 2016 will be better:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ceo-hints-release-date-k12-based-products-targets-q1-2016/#ixzz3MHITAk6w
> 
> _Within two years you will definitely see an update to the FX series in the high-performance market segment._
Click to expand...

We were referring to GPU's not CPU's


----------



## Alastair

Besides Sarg. We are team Red. WE HAVE COOKIES!


----------



## mus1mus

Turn Off any monitoring software and background apps and see those GFlops rise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> We were referring to GPU's not CPU's


Actually, if rumors are true, AMD will have a better GPU next year. Rumors have it that the 380X will beat the 980 and priced between the 970 and the 980.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Turn Off any monitoring software and background apps and see those GFlops rise.
> Actually, if rumors are true, AMD will have a better GPU next year. Rumors have it that the 380X will beat the 980 and priced between the 970 and the 980.


Please tell me you all close down everything and end unneeded processes lol you need to pretty much close everything down and run IBT alone, also do you guys know about right clicking on the start button to bring up the hidden xtreme mode test?


----------



## mus1mus

I think you're getting it wrong bud.

Running HWInfo 64 for example drops my GFLOPS by about 5-10 GFLOPS. That might also be part of the fact that it doesnt work well with the Kitty's sensors.


----------



## Benjiw

Disable EC sensors to stop Gflops dropping loads, should only drop a 1 or 2 while using HWinfo to monitor temps. Well, that's what I found from my testing? Do you get similar?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Disable EC sensors to stop Gflops dropping loads, should only drop a 1 or 2 while using HWinfo to monitor temps. Well, that's what I found from my testing? Do you get similar?


with ec disabled i still see 5 ish drop in Giga while monitoring is on...it's not huge but noticable


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> with ec disabled i still see 5 ish drop in Giga while monitoring is on...it's not huge but noticable


Ah I see, maybe i see that drop too, I haven't tested my rig since my fan fell off the back of the CPU socket and got fed up of it combined with not having my side panel on the back... Essentially just got fed up lmao.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see, maybe i see that drop too, I haven't tested my rig since my fan fell off the back of the CPU socket and got fed up of it combined with not having my side panel on the back... Essentially just got fed up lmao.


I'm gonna buy a glue gun soon and it will never fall again


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm gonna buy a glue gun soon and it will never fall again


LMAO Plot twist.... I've done that but.... I want my side panel on and the 80mm fan I have won't fit as the 500R side panel has like a lip onto it so it has a massive indent for cable management (it doesn't work well though tbh with you)


----------



## Tasm

4.8 1.464v IBT 10 runs:



42º...

H110 push and pull outside the case mod, duct-tape mod coming tomorow.

IBT keeps getting unstable message at the end run, but the result´s always match.

Any ideias?

Cant be unstable, it can make 50 runs, get the same message at the last run (but the run completes and the result match...).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Disable EC sensors to stop Gflops dropping loads, should only drop a 1 or 2 while using HWinfo to monitor temps. Well, that's what I found from my testing? Do you get similar?


Tell me about disabling EC Sensors.









With HWInfo running, I get high 80s. With it OFF and monitoring using Aida 64, I get high 90s. Without any monitoring, 2-3GFLOPs more than with monitoring software running.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 4.8 1.464v IBT 10 runs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42º...
> 
> H110 push and pull outside the case mod, duct-tape mod coming tomorow.
> 
> IBT keeps getting unstable message at the end run, but the result´s always match.
> 
> Any ideias?
> 
> Cant be unstable, it can make 50 runs, get the same message at the last run (but the run completes and the result match...).


Could be Windows Compatibility or GUI. Try running as Admin. Or your Cool n' Quiet Enabled.

I think it was Flail who said, you can try running IBT with a huge number of runs like 200 and set Memory Allocation to about 80% (forgot). Purpose is to get it to run for hours. If it runs for a couple hours or more without failing, that is good enough.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Likely ram and NB, also CPUs vary in efficiency, some are just "better" than others. I don't know a whole lot about IBT, so take that with a grain of salt. I do know Better ram and NB settings increase through put though.
> 
> 
> The lower speed kit I have won't likely have the same IC's that your's does. Yours will definitely be Samsung HYK0, which like higher mains and tigher subs. Here's a lnk to some 2666 but they're virtually the same kit. Woomack is really good with ram and he'll have some different timings here that you could try. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/749939-G-Skill-TridentX-2x4GB-DDR3-2600-CL10-F3-2600C10D-8GTXD


My timings look to be in order, by viewing that thread.
Scores are just higher with Intel based systems it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Turn Off any monitoring software and background apps and see those GFlops rise.
> Actually, if rumors are true, AMD will have a better GPU next year. Rumors have it that the 380X will beat the 980 and priced between the 970 and the 980.


Aint that the same story every series?
Amd releasing later and being of course faster and cheaper, forcing Nvidia to lower prices...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Disable EC sensors to stop Gflops dropping loads, should only drop a 1 or 2 while using HWinfo to monitor temps. Well, that's what I found from my testing? Do you get similar?


EC sensors give even lower scores and instability.

I found the same, hwinfo lowering scores.
Will do two runs and post comparison when I get home this afternoon. With and without hwinfo open.

IMO you can do IBT with hwinfo open until you find your clock with temps you want, and then work from there without hwinfo.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly because it seems to be a crummy benchmark , how else would I get higher Gflops at 2500 MHz than stock on the 8370?
> 
> 
> 
> aye its the pits lol ive alwas hated it and takes a lot more volts than prime does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone set for xmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Where is news of next gen AMD cards? I am so tempted to go Maxwell. But I see myself having MASSIVE buyers remorse when 380X or 390X comes out. Darn it I will go blow my GPU fund on airsoft kit. Barts! It seems you shall be with me for a little more!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mostly because it seems to be a crummy benchmark , how else would I get higher Gflops at 2500 MHz than stock on the 8370?
> 
> 
> 
> aye its the pits lol ive alwas hated it and takes a lot more volts than prime does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone set for xmas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Where is news of next gen AMD cards? I am so tempted to go Maxwell. But I see myself having MASSIVE buyers remorse when 380X or 390X comes out. Darn it I will go blow my GPU fund on airsoft kit. Barts! It seems you shall be with me for a little more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last I heard you're looking at Summer 2015, come on over to the green side alastair, it ain't so bad.
Click to expand...

i think the release will be like the 290 release they will just drop it on us

however tried green ( laptop has a 980, do you know how hard it is to find a high powered laptop with amd, i saw one but it was missing several things i wanted in my laptop :/ ) and yea, it is better on AMDs side


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 4.8 1.464v IBT 10 runs:
> 
> 
> 
> 42º...
> 
> H110 push and pull outside the case mod, duct-tape mod coming tomorow.
> 
> IBT keeps getting unstable message at the end run, but the result´s always match.
> 
> Any ideias?
> 
> Cant be unstable, it can make 50 runs, get the same message at the last run (but the run completes and the result match...).


I wouldnt claim that as stable. Min 10X runs on very high. But for rock solid stability 20x runs on Very high or above. I can pass 10 runs of very high and still crash in BF4. So 10x standard isn't anywhere near a stress test.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 4.8 1.464v IBT 10 runs:
> 
> 
> 
> 42º...
> 
> H110 push and pull outside the case mod, duct-tape mod coming tomorow.
> 
> IBT keeps getting unstable message at the end run, but the result´s always match.
> 
> Any ideias?
> 
> Cant be unstable, it can make 50 runs, get the same message at the last run (but the run completes and the result match...).
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt claim that as stable. Min 10X runs on very high. But for rock solid stability 20x runs on Very high or above. I can pass 10 runs of very high and still crash in BF4. So 10x standard isn't anywhere near a stress test.
Click to expand...

There is a troll that approaches you between 30 and 40 passes ,I've encountered him many times.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldnt claim that as stable. Min 10X runs on very high. But for rock solid stability 20x runs on Very high or above. I can pass 10 runs of very high and still crash in BF4. So 10x standard isn't anywhere near a stress test.


I can't recall who tought me.
But turn on win 7 compatibility mode on ibt to keep the error away.

Credits to the anonymous teacher
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a troll that approaches you between 30 and 40 passes ,I've encountered him many times.


No, not the ibt troll again?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldnt claim that as stable. Min 10X runs on very high. But for rock solid stability 20x runs on Very high or above. I can pass 10 runs of very high and still crash in BF4. So 10x standard isn't anywhere near a stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall who tought me.
> But turn on win 7 compatibility mode on ibt to keep the error away.
> 
> Credits to the anonymous teacher
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a troll that approaches you between 30 and 40 passes ,I've encountered him many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not the ibt troll again?
Click to expand...

Yes, hideous creature known to live under a bridge along the path to the land of stability.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Turn Off any monitoring software and background apps and see those GFlops rise.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> We were referring to GPU's not CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if rumors are true, AMD will have a better GPU next year. Rumors have it that the 380X will beat the 980 and priced between the 970 and the 980.
Click to expand...

AMD has always been very good with the rumour mill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldnt claim that as stable. Min 10X runs on very high. But for rock solid stability 20x runs on Very high or above. I can pass 10 runs of very high and still crash in BF4. So 10x standard isn't anywhere near a stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall who tought me.
> But turn on win 7 compatibility mode on ibt to keep the error away.
> 
> Credits to the anonymous teacher
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a troll that approaches you between 30 and 40 passes ,I've encountered him many times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not the ibt troll again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, hideous creature known to live under a bridge along the path to the land of stability.
Click to expand...

Maybe it's the Win8 troll


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe it's the Win8 troll


That one is even worse.
Should be banned from marry land.

Haha, back on-topic.

I just can't seem to find peace...
Kept trying to push my chip higher today... but I gave up, for now.

Switched back to a fsb/Multi combo again.
Changed ram to ~2140 8-10-10-28-38-1T
Cpu 4.82 through 267 fsb with 1.5v
2680 cpu-nb and ht. with 1.3v

If I may say so, it is stable:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







May even be able to do with less volts, haven't tried.

Tried going one notch higher on the cpu Multi, guess what? IBT failed the second run. Haha.
Upped vcore up to 1.525v, cpu-nb to 1.35v and even tried losening the ram to auto secondary: 8-10-10-35-39-1T.
Every single time failed second run. Sometimes even with good scores, others with negatives.

If it helps, when I set cpu-nb voltage to auto it wants to run at 1.4v(which I didn't do btw). Don't like that.

Oh yeah, side note.
Bought myself some new fans.
Needed to replace the malfunctioning rear fan, and thought might as well buy another side intake as well. 1000rpm is just too low to cool my vrm's.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a troll that approaches you between 30 and 40 passes ,I've encountered him many times.


Problem solved, Cool and quiet playing tricks plus W8.1.



Hope you like the temps, 39º...









And i live in a very warm and sunny country...

5.0? no problem too:










I bet i have the best H110 in the world


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Problem solved, Cool and quiet playing tricks plus W8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like the temps, 39º...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i live in a very warm and sunny country...
> 
> 5.0? no problem too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet i have the best H110 in the world


We don't play on standard.

Do IBT on very high or go home.


----------



## zila

Yup, very high and try 60 runs.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe it's the Win8 troll
> 
> 
> 
> That one is even worse.
> Should be banned from marry land.
> 
> Haha, back on-topic.
> 
> I just can't seem to find peace...
> Kept trying to push my chip higher today... but I gave up, for now.
> 
> Switched back to a fsb/Multi combo again.
> Changed ram to ~2140 8-10-10-28-38-1T
> Cpu 4.82 through 267 fsb with 1.5v
> 2680 cpu-nb and ht. with 1.3v
> 
> If I may say so, it is stable:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May even be able to do with less volts, haven't tried.
> 
> Tried going one notch higher on the cpu Multi, guess what? IBT failed the second run. Haha.
> Upped vcore up to 1.525v, cpu-nb to 1.35v and even tried losening the ram to auto secondary: 8-10-10-35-39-1T.
> Every single time failed second run. Sometimes even with good scores, others with negatives.
> 
> If it helps, when I set cpu-nb voltage to auto it wants to run at 1.4v(which I didn't do btw). Don't like that.
> 
> Oh yeah, side note.
> Bought myself some new fans.
> Needed to replace the malfunctioning rear fan, and thought might as well buy another side intake as well. 1000rpm is just too low to cool my vrm's.
Click to expand...

My guess is a Heat/ voltage issue, when you raise the speed and volts as it runs it gets hotter than it did before. The more heat requires more voltage and the more voltage makes more heat like the snake that eats it's tail. So as I said yesterday you just might need to really pour the coals to that thing for the next 100 MHz so you're probably just as far ahead to accept what you have Chopper. Although there's no better way to learn your system than to keep turning the knobs, I just think you're not too likely to get the next bit with "reasonable" voltage .No offense but the Corsair SPs are a waste of money IMO, been there done that.
Quote:


> We don't play on standard.
> 
> Do IBT on very high or go home.


Talk about subtle !


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> We don't play on standard.
> 
> Do IBT on very high or go home.


Sure,



42º...mindblowing.

60 runs incoming.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It's Fatality Killer in blue. That's all it is same crummy 4+1 phase with doublers. Same crummy heatsinks. Translated to simple English. 4.5GHz.


Not sure about that. It officially supports the 9590,the killer didn't so I guess they have beefed up the power delivery . The heatsinks seem indeed underwhelming but if it has LLC too, it should be good for stock 9590 clocks.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> We don't play on standard.
> 
> Do IBT on very high or go home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 42º...mindblowing.
> 
> 60 runs incoming.
Click to expand...

Impressive, 4.8GHz for just 1.440. I like! Mobo? 990FX-UD7?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe it's the Win8 troll
> 
> 
> 
> That one is even worse.
> Should be banned from marry land.
> 
> Haha, back on-topic.
> 
> I just can't seem to find peace...
> Kept trying to push my chip higher today... but I gave up, for now.
> 
> Switched back to a fsb/Multi combo again.
> Changed ram to ~2140 8-10-10-28-38-1T
> Cpu 4.82 through 267 fsb with 1.5v
> 2680 cpu-nb and ht. with 1.3v
> 
> If I may say so, it is stable:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May even be able to do with less volts, haven't tried.
> 
> Tried going one notch higher on the cpu Multi, guess what? IBT failed the second run. Haha.
> Upped vcore up to 1.525v, cpu-nb to 1.35v and even tried losening the ram to auto secondary: 8-10-10-35-39-1T.
> Every single time failed second run. Sometimes even with good scores, others with negatives.
> 
> If it helps, when I set cpu-nb voltage to auto it wants to run at 1.4v(which I didn't do btw). Don't like that.
> 
> *Oh yeah, side note.
> Bought myself some new fans.
> Needed to replace the malfunctioning rear fan, and thought might as well buy another side intake as well. 1000rpm is just too low to cool my vrm's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Don't mean to pee on your parade. But CM Jetflo's are better.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My guess is a Heat/ voltage issue, when you raise the speed and volts as it runs it gets hotter than it did before. The more heat requires more voltage and the more voltage makes more heat like the snake that eats it's tail. So as I said yesterday you just might need to really pour the coals to that thing for the next 100 MHz so you're probably just as far ahead to accept what you have Chopper. Although there's no better way to learn your system than to keep turning the knobs, I just think you're not too likely to get the next bit with "reasonable" voltage .No offense but the Corsair SPs are a waste of money IMO, been there done that.
> *Talk about subtle* !


Was a bit rough, right?
My bad.

You are right...
I will just accept what I got. And its decent. Also happy with the ram and cpu-nb now. Can't complain really.

What do you advice on fans then?

I did read an awfull lot on the web.
Couldn't decide.

Are the SPs really that bad?
I expect them to be better then my Enermax fans. Now have an Everest advance and T.B. Silence or something. Not very impressed with them.
Will control the sp's with a fancontroller though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 42º...mindblowing.
> 
> 60 runs incoming.


Nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Don't mean to pee on your parade. But CM Jetflo's are better.


Where did this come from?
The airflow looks a bit lower on those.







.... the site I compare my stuff and stores on displays the JetFlo's as 95 m3/h. CM states them as 95 cf/m.
What did I just buy.









I know, SP are radiator fans...
But I will be using it as case fans.


----------



## Johan45

How about something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132022


----------



## gertruude

i use corsair sp120s on my rad and they do the job well, whoever says they r bad is wrong


----------



## Johan45

Never said they were bad,but you can get more for less if you look around. I tried them on my TT AIO and the stock fans did just as well. I put a set of NZXT's on there and they literally blew away the Corsairs. Pun intended. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146009


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Never said they were bad,but you can get more for less if you look around. I tried them on my TT AIO and the stock fans did just as well. I put a set of NZXT's on there and they literally blew away the Corsairs. Pun intended. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146009


fair enough








my experience was the stock fans in xspc kit were pretty bad, so i went with the 120s and never looked back









those nzxts look nice more air pressure too


----------



## Johan45

One thing though when I'm really pounding on it 4 fans at 2600 is just a tad loud , ha ha


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How about something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132022


I'm from holland.
Bgears is not something I can buy there.

Fair pricing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Never said they were bad,but you can get more for less if you look around. I tried them on my TT AIO and the stock fans did just as well. I put a set of NZXT's on there and they literally blew away the Corsairs. Pun intended. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146009


Very nice static pressure.
Although I wouldn't need it that much, not using AIO, my UT60 has low fpi...

But to sum it up.
I was buying case fans to start with.
Going to replace my rear exhaust and side-itake(behind socket).
Replacing these two:

UCTB12
UCEVA12T
But I'm just going to stick with them...
If I send them back it will cost me shipping(~7 euro).

They will probably do just fine.


----------



## hawker-gb

Let those toys go,this is real rad fan:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054

Cheap and get job done.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Let those toys go,this is real rad fan:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054
> 
> Cheap and get job done.


they should come with earmuffs


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Imagine how loud they are with some dust on then lol....I had a pair of 2800 rpm fans on my old intel build and it sounded like a vacuum....and if any dust was on the blades it was louder than a vacuum with just two fans...


----------



## zila

They are loud but they are serious when it comes to moving air. I have them and I just love them.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> They are loud but they are serious when it comes to moving air. I have them and I just love them.


I 2800s I spoke of at around 50cfm I think but man they are loud without a controller...


----------



## Chopper1591

Uhmm..

I was still talking about case fans. Not rad fans.









Whats up with the possitive reviews on the SP120's when they apparently suck?
Are you guys talking about the regular sp120 or the led btw?
They seem to be a bit different.

Good night y'all.
Going to get some shut-eye.
only 22:15 here, but I'm tired.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Impressive, 4.8GHz for just 1.440. I like! Mobo? 990FX-UD7?


Yes, GA UD7.

I bet i can stabilize 5.0 below 1.5v.

The most impressive in my opinion isnt the clock, but the temperatures...really...4.8 42º max IBT very high...

The beast behind those temps, with two individual cooling zones:

H110 + 2x DS 140mm + 2x 140mm Noctua Redux 1500rpm pushing.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Uhmm..
> 
> I was still talking about case fans. Not rad fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with the possitive reviews on the SP120's when they apparently suck?
> Are you guys talking about the regular sp120 or the led btw?
> They seem to be a bit different.
> 
> Good night y'all.
> Going to get some shut-eye.
> only 22:15 here, but I'm tired.


They don't suck. But there are better fans on the market for less money. If they were cheaper they would be great. But since you can get fans like the Jetflo that beat the SP's on specs and also OUTPERFORM their own specs, means that the SP's are a bit defunct now. CM has a really strong product with the Jetflo not to mention other fans from NZXT and BGears and other companies.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I 2800s I spoke of at around 50cfm I think but man they are loud without a controller...


I got 4 wired on fan controller on my Nepton 280l.

They are not loud on 2000 rpms and they move more air then Corsair and CM toys on that speed.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Impressive, 4.8GHz for just 1.440. I like! Mobo? 990FX-UD7?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, GA UD7.
> 
> I bet i can stabilize 5.0 below 1.5v.
> 
> The most impressive in my opinion isnt the clock, but the temperatures...really...4.8 42º max IBT very high...
> 
> The beast behind those temps, with two individual cooling zones:
> 
> H110 + 2x DS 140mm + 2x 140mm Noctua Redux 1500rpm pushing.
Click to expand...

ON A AIO







Making my 680mm rad custom set up look terribad. I am sure I could also do a good 5 er. But I don't have the best mobo. I guess I will just stay settled with 4.9. You say you might be able to do 5 with less than 1.5. I challenge you. I am pretty sure you are gonna start hitting the voltage wall hard. If you can do 5 for less than 1.5 I will officially dump my board and go out on a date with a UD5.


----------



## Tasm

49º...49º...unbelievable, its a freaking bad quality AIO!

Gigabyte makes the best AMD board´s, only matched by Asus top model´s, no doubt about it.

UD5 incoming?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> 49º...49º...unbelievable, its a freaking bad quality ****ty AIO!
> 
> Gigabyte makes the best AMD board´s, only matched by Asus top model´s, no doubt about it.
> 
> UD5 incoming?


How are you doing that? You must have the most golden CPU ever!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> 49º...49º...unbelievable, its a freaking bad quality ****ty AIO!
> 
> Gigabyte makes the best AMD board´s, only matched by Asus top model´s, no doubt about it.
> 
> UD5 incoming?


Go big or go home. Do that 20 times on Very High and I might get a UD5 and dump my Asus!


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Go big or go home. Do that 20 times on Very High and I might get a UD5 and dump my Asus!


What is so special about that result?


----------



## zila

I don't think it's the cooler or the board. You have a nice processor. A friend of mine has one like that. His runs real cool where as mine is just hot at the same settings with like hardware.

Take it up to 5 gig and give it a good long run of IBT and let's see what it will do.









I have mine under an H220 and I don't get temps that good with like voltages.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Go big or go home. Do that 20 times on Very High and I might get a UD5 and dump my Asus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is so special about that result?
Click to expand...

Simple. Standard puts almost 0 stress on the CPU. The CPU gets stressed for 8-10 seconds before throttling down before the next test. What's the point in that? I can do it all day at 5.0 with 1.55V. But I'll crash instantly in Battlefield 4 or any sort of CPU intensive task. Even 10 runs on Very High I have discovered isn't a great indication of stability. Why? Cause I can pass 10 rns with 4.9 at 1.55V and I will still occasionally crash on Battlefield 4 and other CPU intensive tasks. Want rock solid never crash stability? 20 runs or more of Very High or more. To pass that test I need 1.57 for 4.9. Have I crashed or frozen or bluescreened since I passed the test? Nope.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How are you doing that? You must have the most golden CPU ever!


Saw better.

My point isnt even the clock, but the temperatures...yesterday i was using a Corsair A70 on the same Cpu and at 4.6 BF4 it would come up to 60º...

Plus, i had a Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 (that i sold to get the H110 and in the meanwhile used the A70) and i was getting limite temp´s testing 4.8.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Saw better.
> 
> My point isnt even the clock, but the temperatures...yesterday i was using a Corsair A70 on the same Cpu and at 4.6 BF4 it would come up to 60º...
> 
> Plus, i had a Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 (that i sold to get the H110 and in the meanwhile used the A70) and i was getting limite temp´s testing 4.8.


With your rad mounted outside I would expect it to be that cool constant fresh air with a rad only being able too cool effectively limited to the ambient air around it.







Plus because your voltage is so low, it won't really be getting hot at all if you stuck that chip in a full custom loop with nice large radiator surface area you could possibly see those temps get even better.

I would suggest seeing how hot it gets when you do 20 passes of very high on EXTRME (right click on the start test button and tick extreme mode) or better yet the setting above very high (cant remember what is is).


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Simple. Standard puts almost 0 stress on the CPU. The CPU gets stressed for 8-10 seconds before throttling down before the next test. What's the point in that? I can do it all day at 5.0 with 1.55V. But I'll crash instantly in Battlefield 4 or any sort of CPU intensive task. Even 10 runs on Very High I have discovered isn't a great indication of stability. Why? Cause I can pass 10 rns with 4.9 at 1.55V and I will still occasionally crash on Battlefield 4 and other CPU intensive tasks. Want rock solid never crash stability? 20 runs or more of Very High or more. To pass that test I need 1.57 for 4.9. Have I crashed or frozen or bluescreened since I passed the test? Nope.


Well,i pass 20 hours encoding with 1.39vcore and 4,8Ghz on FX8370.
Even 5+ hours encoding on same vcore and 4,9Ghz.

Is that considered rock solid?


----------



## Benjiw

Hello guys, I'm on LTT forum atm and found an interesting thread on a A10-7850K reaching 90c package temp but cpu temp reading is only 40c so how does an A10 work out it's temps versus an FX chip?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Well,i pass 20 hours encoding with 1.39vcore and 4,8Ghz on FX8370.
> Even 5+ hours encoding on same vcore and 4,9Ghz.
> 
> Is that considered rock solid?


Stability is subjective, if you consider it to be stable then sure I guess so.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm on LTT forum atm and found an interesting thread on a A10-7850K reaching 90c package temp but cpu temp reading is only 40c so how does an A10 work out it's temps versus an FX chip?


fx chips are soldered, Apus are not they use TIM

other then that no clue, i'll prolly learn more when i get around to delidding my 7850k


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> fx chips are soldered, Apus are not they use TIM
> 
> other then that no clue, i'll prolly learn more when i get around to delidding my 7850k


You might want to read this then.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> fx chips are soldered, Apus are not they use TIM
> 
> other then that no clue, i'll prolly learn more when i get around to delidding my 7850k
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to read this then.
Click to expand...

doesn't explain the disparity between package and core on an APU. (on FX its normally ideantical)

just tells you to use AMD OD which is something no uncommon in this thread. it is what told us that our chips could run @ 70*


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> doesn't explain the disparity between package and core on an APU.
> 
> just tells you to use AMD OD which is something no uncommon in this thread. it is what told us that our chips could run @ 70*


True but the reason I found it was through looking into a person's apu reading 90c on the package but only 40c at the cpu 0 then 50-55 at the socket, he was using several versions of software to try and see where he was at with his overclock and temps but was getting confused, so using that gave him a better overall idea.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> doesn't explain the disparity between package and core on an APU.
> 
> just tells you to use AMD OD which is something no uncommon in this thread. it is what told us that our chips could run @ 70*
> 
> 
> 
> True but the reason I found it was through looking into a person's apu reading 90c on the package but only 40c at the cpu 0 then 50-55 at the socket, he was using several versions of software to try and see where he was at with his overclock and temps but was getting confused, so using that gave him a better overall idea.
Click to expand...

problem with only looking at that with apus is that it might not be the re reason why it is having issues.

it will throttle due to package temp before it gets to the cores thermal, which doesn't account for socket or package temp or VRM temps.

I want to get around to delidding mine to see if i can tame one of those temps, not expecting much in terms of clocking gains but temps may be helped


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> problem with only looking at that with apus is that it might not be the re reason why it is having issues.
> 
> it will throttle due to package temp before it gets to the cores thermal, which doesn't account for socket or package temp or VRM temps.
> 
> I want to get around to delidding mine to see if i can tame one of those temps, not expecting much in terms of clocking gains but temps may be helped


From the screenshots I saw it wasn't throttling so unsure on that one, from what I could gather (again I've never had an APU I do plan on getting one though for a micro build) the temps that get recorded are wildly inaccurate? I might be wrong however, if so please share some more info I'd love to learn more.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> problem with only looking at that with apus is that it might not be the re reason why it is having issues.
> 
> it will throttle due to package temp before it gets to the cores thermal, which doesn't account for socket or package temp or VRM temps.
> 
> I want to get around to delidding mine to see if i can tame one of those temps, not expecting much in terms of clocking gains but temps may be helped
> 
> 
> 
> From the screenshots I saw it wasn't throttling so unsure on that one, from what I could gather (again I've never had an APU I do plan on getting one though for a micro build) the temps that get recorded are wildly inaccurate? I might be wrong however, if so please share some more info I'd love to learn more.
Click to expand...

well SR APU's are limited due to their manufacturing node. given that in mind they won't need too much voltage.

go for a 860K over a 7850k if you want to play any sort of game. simple media center, 7850k all the way.

kaveri's P5 state while igpu is active is a pain in the asre. down clocks to 3ghz to give more headroom to the igpu.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well found a o ring that fits my block while I wait on replacement so now I can actually test this 8320E finally...Anyhow I'll post pictures of how crazy tight it was to fit this power supply and rad in together....I'm thoroughly surprised I made it work


----------



## Benjiw

Was over on the LTT forum again (think I won't bother going back as it should be called BAND WAGON TECH TIPS FORUM) a guy was telling me hit FX8350 was throttling his 680 to 60% or so he was overclocked to 4.77ghz or so on a 970A-UD3P but was recommending it to someone who wants to overclock etc versus my recommendation of either the UD5 or sabrekitty. He then tells me intel is the best for gaming as it doesn't throttle cards etc at 1080p as he has tried it and tested it and it's a complete no go and that FX chips aren't for gaming at all as they are old and weak.

So I'm wondering to myself, why on earth am I not struggling with my old fx chip at 4.9ghz and my old HD6870 at 1ghz? granted I'm not in 1080p but I'm really unsure as to why my GPU seems to do ok? If i was to fit a 680 what kind of throttle would I see? or better yet a 970? Why is it that Red can 4 way crossfire cards and not have them throttle? What am I not understanding? I R CONFUZ....


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Was over on the LTT forum again (think I won't bother going back as it should be called BAND WAGON TECH TIPS FORUM) a guy was telling me hit FX8350 was throttling his 680 to 60% or so he was overclocked to 4.77ghz or so on a 970A-UD3P but was recommending it to someone who wants to overclock etc versus my recommendation of either the UD5 or sabrekitty. He then tells me intel is the best for gaming as it doesn't throttle cards etc at 1080p as he has tried it and tested it and it's a complete no go and that FX chips aren't for gaming at all as they are old and weak.
> 
> So I'm wondering to myself, why on earth am I not struggling with my old fx chip at 4.9ghz and my old HD6870 at 1ghz? granted I'm not in 1080p but I'm really unsure as to why my GPU seems to do ok? If i was to fit a 680 what kind of throttle would I see? or better yet a 970? Why is it that Red can 4 way crossfire cards and not have them throttle? What am I not understanding? I R CONFUZ....


well my FX 8350 @ 4.6 can drive my 7870XT Xfire at 99% load.. both gpus.. here is the score.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3504355

also, my "old" i7 920 @ 3.9 can drive my 270X Xfire at 99% load too.. here is the score.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3510630

if you notice, intel scores a bit higher in physics and amd is higher in graphics.

so yeah..
i dont think that a FX chip will bottle neck any single card?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> well my FX 8350 @ 4.6 can drive my 7870XT Xfire at 99% load.. both gpus.. here is the score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3504355
> 
> also, my "old" i7 920 @ 3.9 can drive my 270X Xfire at 99% load too.. here is the score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3510630
> 
> if you notice, intel scores a bit higher in physics and amd is higher in graphics.
> 
> so yeah..
> i dont think that a FX chip will bottle neck any single card?


It wont, its a Intel-fanboy myth.

Reality is, there are games where the Intel Cpu´s are better...so it´s normal to see better scores at those games.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> It wont, its a Intel-fanboy myth.
> 
> Reality is, there are games where the Intel Cpu´s are better...so it´s normal to see better scores at those games.


sorta.

i mean if you're on a 60hz monitor and you aren't planning tri-xfire anytime soon, then yeah. you'll never really tell you're on an fx and not an intel if that fx has a moderate overclock on it (around 4.4ghz a fx cpu should be hitting 60fps in pretty much any cpu bottlenecked titles). As for bottlenecking a single gpu? Not really... not unless you're counting imaginary fps and only getting 160fps in a game where as the intel is getting 210fps... that type of junk shows up all the time in reviews. It's bunk, its a stupid way to review it, but for some reason it means the fx is crappy.

I still crack up when i see intels on 60hz monitors. believe me, when i upgrade my fx8 core to an 8 core intel extreme edition, the change is being made in conjunction with a purchase of 3 144hz monitors. Else i might as well just buy two more 60hz monitors and upgrade my gpu and keep this 8320. cause this 8 core will hit 60fps no matter what i throw at it.


----------



## miklkit

That guy is full of it.

Here are two load charts. One is a mod with big graphics upgrade on single core source engine and the other is a pre alpha Unity game. This rig is gpu bound not cpu bound.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well found a o ring that fits my block while I wait on replacement so now I can actually test this 8320E finally...Anyhow I'll post pictures of how crazy tight it was to fit this power supply and rad in together....I'm thoroughly surprised I made it work


I had a very tough time fitting mine in as well. Holy hell. And it is extremely hard to move something around if I need to change a cable or whatever like I had to do a while ago. I can see when it comes to sleeving my cables I'm gonna have fun times. (sad face)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> 49º...49º...unbelievable, its a freaking bad quality AIO!
> 
> Gigabyte makes the best AMD board´s, only matched by Asus top model´s, no doubt about it.
> 
> UD5 incoming?


You seem to keep sneaking away. Haha.

Can you post full settings?
Like ram and cpu-nb?
I ask this because your gflops look a bit low, do you run ram at 1600?

Also which temps do you get when you do the full 20 runs of ibt on very high?
Like said before, standard is a pretty low load.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I had a very tough time fitting mine in as well. Holy hell. And it is extremely hard to move something around if I need to change a cable or whatever like I had to do a while ago. I can see when it comes to sleeving my cables I'm gonna have fun times. (sad face)


I'll post pictures when I get home but mines worse than that







everything had to go in in the perfect order... The vid for my 8320E is 1.13...yet 4.8 is seeming to take simular voltage as my 8320 did to pass ibt on very high...I'll post settings later in probably overlooking something..... probably gonna look into a fsb overclock mixed with multi once I'm sure of voltages needed... on a positive note temps are better than before so 5.0 will likely happen


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> FlailScHLAMP,
> 
> IBT AVX and encoding put similar load on processor. Encoding put a little bit more i think.
> Thats why i consider encoding for 20 hours rock stable OC.
> 
> Only thing that put higher load is prime95 which i dont use because of unrealistic loads which will never occur in normal use.
> Even so,i consider running prime at high voltage and clocks dangerous and futile.
> 
> Furthermore,i see lot of people ,which using HWinfo, "trust" CPU package temp which is bad for their CPU life span.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> It wont, its a Intel-fanboy myth.
> 
> Reality is, there are games where the Intel Cpu´s are better...so it´s normal to see better scores at those games.
> 
> 
> 
> sorta.
> 
> i mean if you're on a 60hz monitor and you aren't planning tri-xfire anytime soon, then yeah. you'll never really tell you're on an fx and not an intel if that fx has a moderate overclock on it (around 4.4ghz a fx cpu should be hitting 60fps in pretty much any cpu bottlenecked titles). As for bottlenecking a single gpu? Not really... not unless you're counting imaginary fps and only getting 160fps in a game where as the intel is getting 210fps... that type of junk shows up all the time in reviews. It's bunk, its a stupid way to review it, but for some reason it means the fx is crappy.
> 
> I still crack up when i see intels on 60hz monitors. believe me, when i upgrade my fx8 core to an 8 core intel extreme edition, the change is being made in conjunction with a purchase of 3 144hz monitors. Else i might as well just buy two more 60hz monitors and upgrade my gpu and keep this 8320. cause this 8 core will hit 60fps no matter what i throw at it.
Click to expand...

i run quadfire eyefinity 144hz monitors on both my intel and my amd >.>


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i run quadfire eyefinity 144hz monitors on both my intel and my amd >.>


I'd be willing to bet the Intel only wins by a few frames... Can you visually see any difference on the same titles?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i run quadfire eyefinity 144hz monitors on both my intel and my amd >.>


cool.

your probably losing a bit of performance scaling on the AMD... but i bet it looks glorious on those monitors. (all i was saying was there is a measurable loss of performance with tri-xfire or more in comparison to an intel)

your monitors are fantastic and what someone with a quad xfire/sli rig should be using.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> 49º...49º...unbelievable, its a freaking bad quality AIO!
> 
> Gigabyte makes the best AMD board´s, only matched by Asus top model´s, no doubt about it.
> 
> UD5 incoming?


how come u only run hwinfo for 47secs lol and not full duration of the ibt run

i smell a rat


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 
> 
> 49º...49º...unbelievable, its a freaking bad quality AIO!
> 
> Gigabyte makes the best AMD board´s, only matched by Asus top model´s, no doubt about it.
> 
> UD5 incoming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how come u only run hwinfo for 47secs lol and not full duration of the ibt run
> 
> i smell a rat
Click to expand...

I did not catch that. Now I am also starting to smell a TROLL. Smelly!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how come u only run hwinfo for 47secs lol and not full duration of the ibt run
> 
> i smell a rat


ironically I thought about that the other night when he first posted but I didn't bother to look...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ironically I thought about that the other night when he first posted but I didn't bother to look...


been here for 2 years and seen a fair share of unbelieveable screenshots come and go so i always look now lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> been here for 2 years and seen a fair share of unbelieveable screenshots come and go so i always look now lol


I spy a sharp eye.

Somehow he also keeps ignoring the questions to run very high.


----------



## zila

Aaaaaah, I didn't notice that before about the hwinfo64 timings. Good catch!


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how come u only run hwinfo for 47secs lol and not full duration of the ibt run
> 
> i smell a rat


Really?

If i wanted to cheat something, i could just not show that part when i cut the picture...

What happened was i wasnt testing with the monitor opened (afraid it would give an error ibt message) , so i opened it later on the test to show the temperatures.

I´ll retest it with Very High asap.

But to kinda prove you wrong, here is the test with 4.8 very high showing 20min monitor:



42º

There you go, Very High 5022mhz + BIOS 1.5vcore + 0.050v Nbcore + CPU pll 2.535v










No IBT message stable, but the result´s match.

Anyway, its just a quick proof about the temps, keep in mind standard creates less heat, so its normal this one gets about 4º hotter.

I´ll retest it as soon as i have the time.

My point here was never the clock, but the great temp´s.


----------



## Chopper1591

Guys,

Maybe a stupid question...
Regarding having stuff parralel in your water loop.

What happens if you put the cpu and gpu in parralel?
Like: pump>res>rad>split to cpu and gpu>unsplit to res.

Would that give worse performance because of the restriction difference in the cpu and gpu block?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If i wanted to cheat something, i could just not show that part when i cut the picture...
> 
> What happened was i wasnt testing with the monitor opened (afraid it would give an error ibt message) , so i opened it later on the test to show the temperatures.
> 
> I´ll retest it with Very High asap.
> 
> But to kinda prove you wrong, here is the test with 4.8 very high showing 20min monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 42º
> 
> There you go, Very High 5022mhz + BIOS 1.5vcore + 0.050v Nbcore + CPU pll 2.535v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im amazed of the 0.44vcore between 4.8-5.0, well im a kind of jealous haha
> 
> when did u buy the cpu?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If i wanted to cheat something, i could just not show that part when i cut the picture...
> 
> What happened was i wasnt testing with the monitor opened (afraid it would give an error ibt message) , so i opened it later on the test to show the temperatures.
> 
> I´ll retest it with Very High asap.
> 
> But to kinda prove you wrong, here is the test with 4.8 very high showing 20min monitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 42º
> 
> There you go, Very High 5022mhz + BIOS 1.5vcore + 0.050v Nbcore + CPU pll 2.535v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im amazed of the 0.44vcore between 4.8-5.0, well im a kind of jealous haha
> 
> when did u buy the cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> It still need´s some fine tuning, but i guess i am pretty close to stability.
> 
> Anyway, as i said, my point was never the clock, but the unbelievable temperatures i am getting with the H110, couple days ago i was getting 60º BF4 4.6 with a A70.
> 
> Isolating the cooling zones, and since the fans are in the open air i guess they really pull more air than with case grill´s close to them, etc...
> 
> I bought the Cpu Fev this year, is there a way i can show you the batch number or something?
> 
> All the best and have a nice xmas.
Click to expand...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I bought the Cpu Fev this year, is there a way i can show you the batch number or something?
> 
> All the best and have a nice xmas.




the second row is the batch number







the 4 numbers = the first two are years the last two are the month


----------



## zila

@ TASM: Enjoy that. Looks like you've got a good setup.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> the second row is the batch number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 numbers = the first two are years the last two are the *Week*


Corrected ^


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> the second row is the batch number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 numbers = the first two are years the last two are the *Week*
> 
> 
> 
> Corrected ^
Click to expand...

lmao THANKS!

still working on the first coffee of the day, :/


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lmao THANKS!
> 
> still working on the first coffee of the day, :/


no prob, lol... I am surprised I haven't seen a week 50 or 52.. or if I have I didn't pay attention


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lmao THANKS!
> 
> still working on the first coffee of the day, :/
> 
> 
> 
> no prob, lol... I am surprised I haven't seen a week 50 or 52.. or if I have I didn't pay attention
Click to expand...

LMAO so i'm not the only one..

I'm not surprised... I don't think there are any... Fab shut down for the new year.. I've also never seen a XX01, XX02 is the earliest i've seen.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no prob, lol... I am surprised I haven't seen a week 50 or 52.. or if I have I didn't pay attention


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> no prob, lol... I am surprised I haven't seen a week 50 or 52.. or if I have I didn't pay attention


my 8320E is 1429 which isn't too old...I'm hoping I'm missing a setting like cpu nb needing to be higher because I'm needing same voltage for 4.8 to be stable as with my 8320 but could just be my luck like I said it has vid of 1.13 at stock which would be for 3.2 I guess...another oddity I noticed was that it doesn't seem like ultra high llc overshoots as much with this chip is that posssible?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my 8320E is 1429 which isn't too old...I'm hoping I'm missing a setting like cpu nb needing to be higher because I'm needing same voltage for 4.8 to be stable as with my 8320 but could just be my luck like I said it has vid of 1.13 at stock which would be for 3.2 I guess...another oddity I noticed was that it doesn't seem like ultra high llc overshoots as much with this chip is that posssible?


the voltage is going to be close. keep in mind the e series is a 95 watt chip, so to hit 125 watt you have the same voltage as a 8320. Now there is the luck of the draw on what chips get better voltage for the frequency. so really you are not hitting anything bad it just is the silicon that you got


----------



## Alastair

I am contemplating making another push for 5GHz. I dunno what it will take to get there though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Maybe a stupid question...
> Regarding having stuff parralel in your water loop.
> 
> What happens if you put the cpu and gpu in parralel?
> Like: pump>res>rad>split to cpu and gpu>unsplit to res.
> 
> Would that give worse performance because of the restriction difference in the cpu and gpu block?


Could you show a diagram of what you mean? Chances are it won't make much of a difference at all, I keep seeing time and time again that loop order doesn't matter but I can't envision what you mean by parallel?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Could you show a diagram of what you mean? Chances are it won't make much of a difference at all, I keep seeing time and time again that loop order doesn't matter but I can't envision what you mean by parallel?


I get what he's saying but I would think it would make the pump work harder pushing two lines at once maybe not maybe someone had tried this


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Maybe a stupid question...
> Regarding having stuff parralel in your water loop.
> 
> What happens if you put the cpu and gpu in parralel?
> Like: pump>res>rad>split to cpu and gpu>unsplit to res.
> 
> Would that give worse performance because of the restriction difference in the cpu and gpu block?


it isnt a stupid question

http://www.swiftech.com/ApogeeHD.aspx

scroll down

hope that helps,

IE dont do that would it be bad on the pump no, but it would to your cpu temps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i run quadfire eyefinity 144hz monitors on both my intel and my amd >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet the Intel only wins by a few frames... Can you visually see any difference on the same titles?
Click to expand...

no, some games are better on amd some on intel

but i do prefer my amd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i run quadfire eyefinity 144hz monitors on both my intel and my amd >.>
> 
> 
> 
> cool.
> 
> your probably losing a bit of performance scaling on the AMD... but i bet it looks glorious on those monitors. (all i was saying was there is a measurable loss of performance with tri-xfire or more in comparison to an intel)
> 
> your monitors are fantastic and what someone with a quad xfire/sli rig should be using.
Click to expand...

really i am not

sorry for the double was supposed to be in the edit box :.:


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no, some games are better on amd some on intel
> 
> but i do prefer my amd
> really i am not
> 
> sorry for the double was supposed to be in the edit box :.:


Mega, can you weigh in on this, I'm really confused on this whole intel is better for gaming preconception. Why do people say that AMD throttle multiple cards? but once they switch to intel it magically disappears? Is it down to overclocking to unlock a little performance or no? Just trying to get more information on this if you don't feel like weighing in where can I read up on the subject with some hard evidence? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mega Man

fanbois plain and simple.

there are some games that heavily favor intel.

that is not a multi card topic

as to the intel wins multi card. imo it has to do with pcie 3 vs 2 .... people see the higher number, ect

besides that you will not win in benching using amd, and benching is all people care about ( unless you are crazy like red )
as to real proof ask anyone who states intels own amd for proof beyond synthetic benches they wont provide any,

the same areas that i find lag in in any game seems to lag in the other color too

i will post some comparisons but atm amd rig is getting a long overhaul working on making my own cables which is not only time consuming but i have to make time which in and of it self is hard with my job


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mega, can you weigh in on this, I'm really confused on this whole intel is better for gaming preconception. Why do people say that AMD throttle multiple cards? but once they switch to intel it magically disappears? Is it down to overclocking to unlock a little performance or no? Just trying to get more information on this if you don't feel like weighing in where can I read up on the subject with some hard evidence? Thank you in advance.


Maybe they just don't know how to express themselves properly and mean 'card doesn't go 100% load with AMD' or something. Though a pretty shallow/factually wrong way to express that.

But man it sure was impossible to get 84fps in random dx9 online games on my [email protected] when there were lots of enemies. (Also some crappy online games simply have 50ms+ frametime spikes whenever npcs/players come into draw distance, even if you put em on a ramdisk. edit: regardless of cpu that is.) Of course more of an edge case, but I do enjoy my high refresh rate monitor a lot more now c:


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fanbois plain and simple.
> 
> there are some games that heavily favor intel.
> 
> that is not a multi card topic
> 
> as to the intel wins multi card. imo it has to do with pcie 3 vs 2 .... people see the higher number, ect
> 
> besides that you will not win in benching using amd, and benching is all people care about ( unless you are crazy like red )
> as to real proof ask anyone who states intels own amd for proof beyond synthetic benches they wont provide any,
> 
> the same areas that i find lag in in any game seems to lag in the other color too
> 
> i will post some comparisons but atm amd rig is getting a long overhaul working on making my own cables which is not only time consuming but i have to make time which in and of it self is hard with my job


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Maybe they just don't know how to express themselves properly and mean 'card doesn't go 100% load with AMD' or something. Though a pretty shallow/factually wrong way to express that.
> 
> But man it sure was impossible to get 84fps in random dx9 online games on my [email protected] when there were lots of enemies. (Also some crappy online games simply have 50ms+ frametime spikes whenever npcs/players come into draw distance, even if you put em on a ramdisk. edit: regardless of cpu that is.) Of course more of an edge case, but I do enjoy my high refresh rate monitor a lot more now c:


Yea but the thing is, once you call them out on it, they call you for it? My chip is at 4.9 atm but was at 5ghz, my GPU which is an old HD6870 is at 1ghz and I really don't struggle to run anything, maybe some I have to reduce the quality by a notch but seriously... that's it. For someone to make such a bold claim that their FX chip was choking a 680 from the green team just baffles me beyond belief.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yea but the thing is, once you call them out on it, they call you for it? My chip is at 4.9 atm but was at 5ghz, my GPU which is an old HD6870 is at 1ghz and I really don't struggle to run anything, maybe some I have to reduce the quality by a notch but seriously... that's it. For someone to make such a bold claim that their FX chip was choking a 680 from the green team just baffles me beyond belief.


sounds like they have a bad overclock, overheating cpu, or just pounding that 680 past it limits till it throttles and blaming the amd processor..or expecting amd to win at a game that's single thread cpu bound like a lot of strategy and mmos can be... honestly outside of those types of games I can't see why anyone could claim amd is a fail sure sometimes it's not as good but most times it's coding and favoritism. ..When amd comes out better intel guys dismiss it like when people proved 290x's were whooping nvidia tail on larger resolutions







or when anyone posts game benchmarks where amd pulls ahead...and when they are even it was luck lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fanbois plain and simple.
> 
> there are some games that heavily favor intel.
> 
> that is not a multi card topic
> 
> as to the intel wins multi card. imo it has to do with pcie 3 vs 2 .... people see the higher number, ect
> 
> besides that you will not win in benching using amd, and benching is all people care about ( unless you are crazy like red )
> as to real proof ask anyone who states intels own amd for proof beyond synthetic benches they wont provide any,
> 
> the same areas that i find lag in in any game seems to lag in the other color too
> 
> i will post some comparisons but atm amd rig is getting a long overhaul working on making my own cables which is not only time consuming but i have to make time which in and of it self is hard with my job
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Maybe they just don't know how to express themselves properly and mean 'card doesn't go 100% load with AMD' or something. Though a pretty shallow/factually wrong way to express that.
> 
> But man it sure was impossible to get 84fps in random dx9 online games on my [email protected] when there were lots of enemies. (Also some crappy online games simply have 50ms+ frametime spikes whenever npcs/players come into draw distance, even if you put em on a ramdisk. edit: regardless of cpu that is.) Of course more of an edge case, but I do enjoy my high refresh rate monitor a lot more now c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea but the thing is, once you call them out on it, they call you for it? My chip is at 4.9 atm but was at 5ghz, my GPU which is an old HD6870 is at 1ghz and I really don't struggle to run anything, maybe some I have to reduce the quality by a notch but seriously... that's it. For someone to make such a bold claim that their FX chip was choking a 680 from the green team just baffles me beyond belief.
Click to expand...

running a 780 ti @ 1440 with not many issues.. so ya i call bunk


----------



## pwnzilla61

Weird my 680 with an 8350 held top 3 unigine for almost a month, when the lightning was released then all the titans came in and wooped everyone.


----------



## Alastair

So any advice from the top guys at my next attempt at 5GHz? On ASUS M5A99FX.


----------



## hurricane28

I went from stock 1866 to 2133MHz RAM and i notice a small difference in encoding.

CPU at 5Ghz, CPU/NB 2600, RAM 2133 with 9-11-10-28 110NS CR1 timings at 1.65V

Not bad if you ask me, it seems that my new Gelid GC-extreme TIM does a better job than MX-4 because my temps are slightly better.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So any advice from the top guys at my next attempt at 5GHz? On ASUS M5A99FX.


LOL NOPE!







She can't do it Cap'n! She just doon't have the power!

I really want a UD5. How much do you guys think I could ask for my board used?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> LOL NOPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't do it Cap'n! She just doon't have the power!
> 
> I really want a UD5. How much do you guys think I could ask for my board used?


i always go half current price lol i thinks it fair


----------



## OldBarzo

Well I bought my second one second hand on EBay for £58, don't know what that is in Aus dollars. But will give you a base line. Best o luck. Let us know how you get on if you get the UD5.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> LOL NOPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't do it Cap'n! She just doon't have the power!
> 
> I really want a UD5. How much do you guys think I could ask for my board used?


Fantastic board.

But try to find the UD7


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I went from stock 1866 to 2133MHz RAM and i notice a small difference in encoding.
> 
> CPU at 5Ghz, CPU/NB 2600, RAM 2133 with 9-11-10-28 110NS CR1 timings at 1.65V
> 
> Not bad if you ask me, it seems that my new Gelid GC-extreme TIM *does a better job than MX-4* because my temps are slightly better.


Might very well just be a better mount this time.
Difference should be very small between the two pastes. Although I do prefer GC-E. My fav. paste for now.

Have you tried tightening those timings down some more?
Those are around my stock 2400 timings.

I run TridentX though.
These are my current ram settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And this is the peak bandwith I achieved so far:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> LOL NOPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't do it Cap'n! She just doon't have the power!
> 
> I really want a UD5. How much do you guys think I could ask for my board used?


Did you just reply to yourself?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i always go half current price lol i thinks it fair


Yep, thats fair.
I do the same all the time..
Sometimes a bit more, depending on the age of the product.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> sounds like they have a bad overclock, overheating cpu, or just pounding that 680 past it limits till it throttles and blaming the amd processor..or expecting amd to win at a game that's single thread cpu bound like a lot of strategy and mmos can be... honestly outside of those types of games I can't see why anyone could claim amd is a fail sure sometimes it's not as good but most times it's coding and favoritism. ..When amd comes out better intel guys dismiss it like when people proved 290x's were whooping nvidia tail on larger resolutions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or when anyone posts game benchmarks where amd pulls ahead...and when they are even it was luck lol


I must admit it's starting to **** me off, I know our chips are dated as we fully admit that ourselves, they're power hungry and aren't very efficient and lets not forget the fact they produce enough heat for most rigs to run with the name "chernobyl" lmao. But the whole throttle neck thing for gaming really does urk me some what. I get Intel are good at what they do and some games will run better for intel rigs but for **** sake can we not gather a load of information, put it together so we can dispel all the misinformation and BS once and for all please? PLEASE?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Fantastic board.
> 
> But try to find the UD7


To be perfectly honest with you, I didn't have much luck with my old UD5 it was a Rev 1 however, but my ram wouldn't sit at the correct settings without over volting them even though they where rated at 1.5v it took 1.65v for them to sit at 1600mhz but the timings where no issue however.

My brother has the Rev 3 board and I turned a few settings off like cool n quiet etc and it didn't boot properly, it would boot then reset, turned the settings back on and it was fine. I got some stick for that however such as "You don't know what you're doing so leave my board alone!"... I cried a little lol









I often say either go crosshair or UD7 failing that a 990fx sabretooth or UD5 in that order, I do want to get myself a crosshair but the next rig I'm building will be an intel I'm afraid with no new chips coming out to play with or what have you I'd just like to see about an Intel rig. (I'm curious ok, don't hate on me lol! Never know I might end up just coming back to AMD with a very ****ed off look on my face.)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Might very well just be a better mount this time.
> Difference should be very small between the two pastes. Although I do prefer GC-E. My fav. paste for now.
> 
> Have you tried tightening those timings down some more?
> Those are around my stock 2400 timings.
> 
> I run TridentX though.
> These are my current ram settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the peak bandwith I achieved so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just reply to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thats fair.
> I do the same all the time..
> Sometimes a bit more, depending on the age of the product.


Yes perhaps, i do like both but i had an gift card from Alternate because of my PSU issues so i would like to try this one and to be honest its a very good paste.

That's one nice RAM kit you have there, i haven't tried to lower the timing yet but i think it can be done. I did a quick ram overclock because i think i would get faster render times but its not like i expected.

Might go to 2400 11-11-11-28 CR1 110NS.

Why are you not running your CPU at 5Ghz btw?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> To be perfectly honest with you, I didn't have much luck with my old UD5 it was a Rev 1 however, but my ram wouldn't sit at the correct settings without over volting them even though they where rated at 1.5v it took 1.65v for them to sit at 1600mhz but the timings where no issue however.
> 
> My brother has the Rev 3 board and I turned a few settings off like cool n quiet etc and it didn't boot properly, it would boot then reset, turned the settings back on and it was fine. I got some stick for that however such as "You don't know what you're doing so leave my board alone!"... I cried a little lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often say either go crosshair or UD7 failing that a 990fx sabretooth or UD5 in that order, I do want to get myself a crosshair but the next rig I'm building will be an intel I'm afraid with no new chips coming out to play with or what have you I'd just like to see about an Intel rig. (I'm curious ok, don't hate on me lol! Never know I might end up just coming back to AMD with a very ****ed off look on my face.)


you mean like if you spend 2 Grand on a build and it preforms just a smidgen better than what you have







and feels more sluggish in day to day activities? Lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> To be perfectly honest with you, I didn't have much luck with my old UD5 it was a Rev 1 however, but my ram wouldn't sit at the correct settings without over volting them even though they where rated at 1.5v it took 1.65v for them to sit at 1600mhz but the timings where no issue however.
> 
> My brother has the Rev 3 board and I turned a few settings off like cool n quiet etc and it didn't boot properly, it would boot then reset, turned the settings back on and it was fine. I got some stick for that however such as "You don't know what you're doing so leave my board alone!"... I cried a little lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often say either go crosshair or UD7 failing that a 990fx sabretooth or UD5 in that order, I do want to get myself a crosshair but the next rig I'm building will be an intel I'm afraid with no new chips coming out to play with or what have you I'd just like to see about an Intel rig. (I'm curious ok, don't hate on me lol! Never know I might end up just coming back to AMD with a very ****ed off look on my face.)


I concur, i noticed the same things with my UD5 rev 1.1 and rev 3.0 is a total nightmare.. I don't like the bios and i got a lot of lag with the mouse.

I would go for the Sabertooth to be perfectly honest, it can handle anything i throw at it. I did some benchmarks and put some ridiculous scores with it. I even set an ridiculous overclock which i thought it would never do but it just did it.
Its an amazing board. Its 2 times better than anything from Gigabyte i can tell you that right of the bat.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I concur, i noticed the same things with my UD5 rev 1.1 and rev 3.0 is a total nightmare.. I don't like the bios and i got a lot of lag with the mouse.
> 
> I would go for the Sabertooth to be perfectly honest, it can handle anything i throw at it. I did some benchmarks and put some ridiculous scores with it. I even set an ridiculous overclock which i thought it would never do but it just did it.
> Its an amazing board. Its 2 times better than anything from Gigabyte i can tell you that right of the bat.


You see, I cannot say that because I've only been learning all this new stuff lately so to make such a claim wouldn't be the correct thing to do. We have 2 UD5's in my house, a Rev 1.xx and a Rev 3.xx but they don't want to let me overclock them or use their computers so I can't test things out at all which is understandable I guess but given my background in motorcycle mechanics and having race bikes, I like to push the limits. I've already shocked a lot of you with my settings LMAO!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes perhaps, i do like both but i had an gift card from Alternate because of my PSU issues so i would like to try this one and to be honest its a very good paste.
> 
> That's one nice RAM kit you have there, i haven't tried to lower the timing yet but i think it can be done. I did a quick ram overclock because i think i would get faster render times but its not like i expected.
> 
> Might go to 2400 11-11-11-28 CR1 110NS.
> 
> *Why are you not running your CPU at 5Ghz btw*?


Because it won't?

What were your stock timings?
You want to have the bandwith higher to get better performance.
And frequency and timings together do the trick, I guess.

2400 c11 is pretty slow IMO.
2400 9-11-11 are the default spec's of my set.

How do you figure out your timings?
I mostly set the primary and then let the others on auto and see what my board advices. And then work from there and lower some stuff.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> To be perfectly honest with you, I didn't have much luck with my old UD5 it was a Rev 1 however, but my ram wouldn't sit at the correct settings without over volting them even though they where rated at 1.5v it took 1.65v for them to sit at 1600mhz but the timings where no issue however.
> 
> My brother has the Rev 3 board and I turned a few settings off like cool n quiet etc and it didn't boot properly, it would boot then reset, turned the settings back on and it was fine. I got some stick for that however such as "You don't know what you're doing so leave my board alone!"... I cried a little lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often say either go crosshair or UD7 failing that a 990fx sabretooth or UD5 in that order, I do want to get myself a crosshair but the next rig I'm building will be an intel I'm afraid with no new chips coming out to play with or what have you I'd just like to see about an Intel rig. (I'm curious ok, don't hate on me lol! Never know I might end up just coming back to AMD with a very ****ed off look on my face.)


Yes, 1st rev´s had some issues, but now that they have 3 years on the market, there is little that can go wrong.

About the booting problem, that happen´s when you disable the Turbo, you must have it active to the same multi as you are overclocking.

I had that problem with 1x 970A-UD3; 1x970A-UD3p and 1x 990fxa-UD3.

The last UD7 rev has is solved.

Surely, Asus Crosshair is a beast too.

I will stick with AMD as long as possible...superb value for the money and it´s kinda interesting having the entire world looking at you as the black sheap


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Yes, 1st rev´s had some issues, but now that they have 3 years on the market, there is little that can go wrong.
> 
> About the booting problem, that happen´s when you disable the Turbo, you must have it active to the same multi as you are overclocking.
> 
> I had that problem with 1x 970A-UD3; 1x970A-UD3p and 1x 990fxa-UD3.
> 
> The last UD7 rev has is solved.
> 
> Surely, Asus Crosshair is a beast too.
> 
> I will stick with AMD as long as possible...superb value for the money and it´s kinda interesting having the entire world looking at you as the black sheap


Oh is that what it is? Ah well, he won't let me set it back up so I'll just leave everything stock for him.


----------



## hawker-gb

Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is MB made for FX.

Real mother of FXs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Because it won't?
> 
> What were your stock timings?
> You want to have the bandwith higher to get better performance.
> And frequency and timings together do the trick, I guess.
> 
> 2400 c11 is pretty slow IMO.
> 2400 9-11-11 are the default spec's of my set.
> 
> How do you figure out your timings?
> I mostly set the primary and then let the others on auto and see what my board advices. And then work from there and lower some stuff.


Oh fair enough. I run mine at 5Ghz for weeks now without any problems or over heating like you could see in my previous post. I must say that i set the corsair link to performance to cool it and i have my exhaust fan set as intake so the fans can breath fresh cold air.

My stock ram settings are, 8-9-9-24 1.5V

Yes, you want to have low timings and high speed otherwise they cancel each other out.

like i said, you have very good ram. Mine is rated at only 1866 so IMO 2400 at cl11 is pretty good. Maybe they will do better but i haven't tried it so far and to be honest, i don't noticed an huge gain over 1866.

I just go to G.Skill website and look up the speed i want to let my ram run at and copy the best timings and mostly they work.


----------



## pshootr

Hello guys and gals. I am currently running my 8320E at 4.2ghz/1.278v at load. I am at thermal limit using prime do to my old "Arctic Cooler Pro 64", however I just ordered a Cryorig R1 Ultimate cooler. I am really looking forward to seeing what I will get out of this chip once the new cooler is installed, I am hoping for 4.5+. My motherboard is the Fatality Pro 990FX with a 12+2 VRM and I have to say I really love this board, I have owned it for 3 years now. Runs very solid. My case is the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe. I am useing a Photon series 850W PSU from Rosewil.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Hello guys and gals. I am currently running my 8320E at 4.2ghz/1.278v at load. I am at thermal limit using prime do to my old "Arctic Cooler Pro 64", however I just ordered a Cryorig R1 Ultimate cooler. I am really looking forward to seeing what I will get out of this chip once the new cooler is installed, I am hoping for 4.5+. My motherboard is the Fatality Pro 990FX with a 12+2 VRM and I have to say I really love this board, I have owned it for 3 years now. Runs very solid. My case is the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe. I am useing a Photon series 850W PSU from Rosewil.


4.5-4.7 is a reasonable goal if not better.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.5-4.7 is a reasonable goal if not better.


Will really struggle on air to get better than 4.7ghz from experience.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.5-4.7 is a reasonable goal if not better.
> 
> 
> 
> Will really struggle on air to get better than 4.7ghz from experience.
Click to expand...

he is on one of those new chips.. might do slightly better.. key word being might.

side note... bizzare Mr bean avatar.. kinda hurts my eyes LOL


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> he is on one of those new chips.. might do slightly better.. key word being might.
> 
> side note... bizzare Mr bean avatar.. kinda hurts my eyes LOL


Ah yes so he is! And here, http://www.moillusions.com/two-face-optical-illusion


----------



## pshootr

Thank you for the encouragement guys







I am totally psyched up, hopefully I will have the cooler by Wednesday. Will let you know how the dice rolls after some tinkering.

Ya I finally decided the other night it was time for an avatar, and that's what ended up there hehe. See you guys again soon, goodnight.


----------



## mus1mus

Really a question of the chip I guess. If the pattern continues for the new chips, you might get good results as they require less Voltages lately.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh fair enough. I run mine at 5Ghz for weeks now without any problems or over heating like you could see in my previous post. I must say that i set the corsair link to performance to cool it and i have my exhaust fan set as intake so the fans can breath fresh cold air.
> 
> My stock ram settings are, 8-9-9-24 1.5V
> 
> Yes, you want to have low timings and high speed otherwise they cancel each other out.
> 
> like i said, you have very good ram. Mine is rated at only 1866 so IMO 2400 at cl11 is pretty good. Maybe they will do better but i haven't tried it so far and to be honest, i don't noticed an huge gain over 1866.
> 
> I just go to G.Skill website and look up the speed i want to let my ram run at and copy the best timings and mostly they work.


Temperature is not the problem.
My radiator is outside the case so it has fresh air all the way.

It's just the limit of my chip I guess.
Keeps failling on the second run of IBT.

Tried as high as 1.58v with 1.35v on the cpu-nb.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Temperature is not the problem.
> My radiator is outside the case so it has fresh air all the way.
> 
> It's just the limit of my chip I guess.
> Keeps failling on the second run of IBT.
> 
> Tried as high as 1.58v with 1.35v on the cpu-nb.


IMO IBT AVX is highly overrated.. i am not stable in that program but i can do whatever i want with my PC. I can game for hours on end, render video's all day long etc. etc. without getting BSOD or crashes.

It also puts an unrealistic load to my system which you never ever see again. Its the same with Prime95, i just don't like those programs. When i am stable in one of those programs i often crash in games or when i render some files..


----------



## aaronsta1

+1 on IBT and Prime95..

i usually run them for maybe 5 min, if windows doesnt crash or it doesnt fail right away i go play a game, like bf4..

those people that run them for 24 hours straight are just asking for something to blow up..

so far i have my 8350 @ 4.7 with 1.440v as reported by hwinfo64


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> +1 on IBT and Prime95..
> 
> i usually run them for maybe 5 min, if windows doesnt crash or it doesnt fail right away i go play a game, like bf4..
> 
> those people that run them for 24 hours straight are just asking for something to blow up..
> 
> so far i have my 8350 @ 4.7 with 1.440v as reported by hwinfo64


Exactly, IMO people that run those programs for hours and hours on end and claiming that its needed in order to be "stable" have no clue on what stability really means...

They also get an false idea on what their chip actually can do for example, they need a lot more vcore in order to be stable in those programs than they ever need in every day usage.

I test this over and over again and i simply don't see a point in stressing the CPU with those programs.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> +1 on IBT and Prime95..
> 
> i usually run them for maybe 5 min, if windows doesnt crash or it doesnt fail right away i go play a game, like bf4..
> 
> those people that run them for 24 hours straight are just asking for something to blow up..
> 
> so far i have my 8350 @ 4.7 with 1.440v as reported by hwinfo64
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, IMO people that run those programs for hours and hours on end and claiming that its needed in order to be "stable" have no clue on what stability really means...
> 
> They also get an false idea on what their chip actually can do for example, they need a lot more vcore in order to be stable in those programs than they ever need in every day usage.
> 
> I test this over and over again and i simply don't see a point in stressing the CPU with those programs.
Click to expand...

In my experience I can pass 10 runs of Very high with 1.55V for 4.9GHz. But I will still get the odd lock up when playing BF4 or Crysis 3. If I up the voltage to 1.57 so I can pass 20 runs of Very High. Then I have no issues in game. Rock solid stability!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In my experience I can pass 10 runs of Very high with 1.55V for 4.9GHz. But I will still get the odd lock up when playing BF4 or Crysis 3. If I up the voltage to 1.57 so I can pass 20 runs of Very High. Then I have no issues in game. Rock solid stability!


ibt takes a crap load of voltage for alot of people, except the lucky ones who can ibt 5ghz under 1.5volts









i always run prime or ibt then reduce the vcore accordingly never an issue

@hurricane28

was it you that the saying of "hurricane stable" came about?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO IBT AVX is highly overrated.. i am not stable in that program but i can do whatever i want with my PC. I can game for hours on end, render video's all day long etc. etc. without getting BSOD or crashes.
> 
> It also puts an unrealistic load to my system which you never ever see again. Its the same with Prime95, i just don't like those programs. When i am stable in one of those programs i often crash in games or when i render some files..


We have had this discussion over and over again already.

Everyone is free to use what they want.
But IMO you can't claim stable when running either IBT or Prime fails on your.

No crashes doesn't mean you are stable.

Find it hard to believe that when you are stable in Prime or IBT you actually crash in other stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> +1 on IBT and Prime95..
> 
> i usually run them for maybe 5 min, if windows doesnt crash or it doesnt fail right away i go play a game, like bf4..
> 
> those people that run them for 24 hours straight are just asking for something to blow up..
> 
> so far i have my 8350 @ 4.7 with 1.440v as reported by hwinfo64


You must be fairly new to the OC scene, I guess.

Asking for something to blow up, haha.
That's a bit of an over-statement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In my experience I can pass 10 runs of Very high with 1.55V for 4.9GHz. But I will still get the odd lock up when playing BF4 or Crysis 3. If I up the voltage to 1.57 so I can pass 20 runs of Very High. Then I have no issues in game. Rock solid stability!


Agree on you.
I used to rely on Prime, but 20 passes of IBT very-high does it for me now.
Pretty sure you would pass 12 hours of blend when you can pass 20 runs on very-high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ibt takes a crap load of voltage for alot of people, except the lucky ones who can ibt 5ghz under 1.5volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always run prime or ibt then reduce the vcore accordingly never an issue
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> was it you that the saying of "hurricane stable" came about?


But really?
Why would there be so many people using and advicing stress testing for stablity, if you could just put in something in the bios and call it stable when it will pass some random stuff?

Are we really that crazy to rely on stress testing tools?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> We have had this discussion over and over again already.
> 
> Everyone is free to use what they want.
> But IMO you can't claim stable when running either IBT or Prime fails on your.
> 
> No crashes doesn't mean you are stable.
> 
> Find it hard to believe that when you are stable in Prime or IBT you actually crash in other stuff.
> You must be fairly new to the OC scene, I guess.
> 
> Asking for something to blow up, haha.
> That's a bit of an over-statement.
> Agree on you.
> I used to rely on Prime, but 20 passes of IBT very-high does it for me now.
> Pretty sure you would pass 12 hours of blend when you can pass 20 runs on very-high.
> But really?
> Why would there be so many people using and advicing stress testing for stablity, if you could just put in something in the bios and call it stable when it will pass some random stuff?
> 
> Are we really that crazy to rely on stress testing tools?


Ill try to explain......ibt takes alot of voltage for me its over 1.58+........prime run it abot 1.54-.155 so i knock it down to 1.52-1.53 if i run 5ghz

why would i run at 1.58 just because ibt says i need to pass the software


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO IBT AVX is highly overrated.. i am not stable in that program but i can do whatever i want with my PC. I can game for hours on end, render video's all day long etc. etc. without getting BSOD or crashes.
> 
> It also puts an unrealistic load to my system which you never ever see again. Its the same with Prime95, i just don't like those programs. When i am stable in one of those programs i often crash in games or when i render some files..


Indeed.

My problem with IBT is the error message when every result´s match and the run´s complete.

That´s stable to me...

But lacking a better solution, its a reliable program.

Usually to test stability i go through this process:

30 runs IBT normal;
20 runs IBT high;
10 runs IBT very high
1h AMD overdrive stability test
BF4/BBC2.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> My problem with IBT is the error message when every result´s match and the run´s complete.
> 
> That´s stable to me...
> 
> But lacking a better solution, its a reliable program.
> 
> Usually to test stability i go through this process:
> 
> 30 runs IBT normal;
> 20 runs IBT high;
> 10 runs IBT very high
> 1h AMD overdrive stability test
> BF4/BBC2.


you do this everyone overclock??


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill try to explain......ibt takes alot of voltage for me its over 1.58+........prime run it abot 1.54-.155 so i knock it down to 1.52-1.53 if i run 5ghz
> 
> why would i run at 1.58 just because ibt says i need to pass the software


Fair enough.

But to start with, you do aim to pass ibt before lowering the volts?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> My problem with IBT is the error message when every result´s match and the run´s complete.
> 
> That´s stable to me...
> 
> But lacking a better solution, its a reliable program.
> 
> Usually to test stability i go through this process:
> 
> 30 runs IBT normal;
> 20 runs IBT high;
> 10 runs IBT very high
> 1h AMD overdrive stability test
> BF4/BBC2.


If that works for you.
Do it.

Also, did you miss my earlier solution to your problem?
Set compatibility to Windows 7 on the ibt.exe properties.


This should fix your problem with the error message after every test.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Fair enough.
> *
> But to start with, you do aim to pass ibt before lowering the volts*?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If that works for you.
> Do it.
> 
> Also, did you miss my earlier solution to your problem?
> Set compatibility to Windows 7 on the ibt.exe properties.
> 
> 
> This should fix your problem with the error message after every test.


not anymore lol ive got all profiles i need

if i get bored i might do a run through with prime or ibt, i only try for temps only these days when im tweaking lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not anymore lol ive got all profiles i need
> 
> if i get bored i might do a run through with prime or ibt, i only try for temps only these days when im tweaking lol


For fun I will try a clock which fails IBT pretty quickly, and see how far I get without it crashing on me with daily usage.
I could swear I notice small slowdowns with such clocks though. Program's just don't react as snappy as I would with IBT stable settings.

Could very well be I'm crazy and seeing ghosts...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO IBT AVX is highly overrated.. i am not stable in that program but i can do whatever i want with my PC. I can game for hours on end, render video's all day long etc. etc. without getting BSOD or crashes.
> 
> It also puts an unrealistic load to my system which you never ever see again. Its the same with Prime95, i just don't like those programs. When i am stable in one of those programs i often crash in games or when i render some files..


Then your GPU must be unstable or something or you aren't testing correctly. I've been prime stable and have it fail high on IBT AVX, When I first started out I had the same attitude towards stability as you... that was until my PC crashed and I lost a lot of work that I was doing for a deadline that was due a week from that day. IBT AVX is a stability test which uses Linpack, a mathatical algorithm. So if your test fails that means your CPU is unable to write correct data to your RAM and HDD or SSD which in turn will just corrupt things and if you're video rendering... well I've seen plenty of youtube videos with artifacts and all sorts of errors. It isn't overrated, no stability test is, saying you rig can play a game perfectly fine 24/7 but then fail every stability test under the sun is. Stability is subjective, while you feel writing incorrect data is perfectly fine, for me it isn't, I've had issues in the past with corrupt data and I will never allow it to happen again if I can help it because the stress and anguish it creates isn't worth it and it takes far more time to fix those issues compared to running a stability test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> +1 on IBT and Prime95..
> 
> i usually run them for maybe 5 min, if windows doesnt crash or it doesnt fail right away i go play a game, like bf4..
> 
> those people that run them for 24 hours straight are just asking for something to blow up..
> 
> so far i have my 8350 @ 4.7 with 1.440v as reported by hwinfo64


See above please. *sigh*


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you do this everyone overclock??


Sorry, missed the point.

What do you mean?

Usually, when it´s stable that way, its stable.

But that´s just a quick way to do it...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Sorry, missed the point.
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Usually, when it´s stable that way, its stable.
> 
> But that´s just a quick way to do it...


must of had too much JD lol

i was asking if u do all those tests at every overclock u do


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then your GPU must be unstable or something or you aren't testing correctly. I've been prime stable and have it fail high on IBT AVX, When I first started out I had the same attitude towards stability as you... that was until my PC crashed and I lost a lot of work that I was doing for a deadline that was due a week from that day. IBT AVX is a stability test which uses Linpack, a mathatical algorithm. So if your test fails that means your CPU is unable to write correct data to your RAM and HDD or SSD which in turn will just corrupt things and if you're video rendering... well I've seen plenty of youtube videos with artifacts and all sorts of errors. It isn't overrated, no stability test is, saying you rig can play a game perfectly fine 24/7 but then fail every stability test under the sun is. Stability is subjective, while you feel writing incorrect data is perfectly fine, for me it isn't, I've had issues in the past with corrupt data and I will never allow it to happen again if I can help it because the stress and anguish it creates isn't worth it and it takes far more time to fix those issues compared to running a stability test.
> See above please. *sigh*


I don't run my GPU overclocked 24/7 or when i am rendering files or such and there is nothing wrong with my system.. a lot of people are doing it this way and have no problems with it.

I cannot say that its for everyone because if i am doing really important stuff i would not overclock my system anyway









If you are doing a lot of important work with your system i would not recommend you to overclock it because if you are overclocking you loose stability, period. If you want a complete fail save system just don't overclock because the overclock can be stable in whatever you do with it at some point it will fail on you and it always happens in the most inconvenient time and place, its called murpheys law


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't run my GPU overclocked 24/7 or when i am rendering files or such and there is nothing wrong with my system.. a lot of people are doing it this way and have no problems with it.
> 
> I cannot say that its for everyone because if i am doing really important stuff i would not overclock my system anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are doing a lot of important work with your system i would not recommend you to overclock it because if you are overclocking you loose stability, period. If you want a complete fail save system just don't overclock because the overclock can be stable in whatever you do with it at some point it will fail on you and it always happens in the most inconvenient time and place, its called murpheys law


so u saying every overclock will fail at some point?
what a pile of horse manure

this is overclockers.net, u are on the wrong forum


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> We have had this discussion over and over again already.
> 
> Everyone is free to use what they want.
> But IMO you can't claim stable when running either IBT or Prime fails on your.
> 
> No crashes doesn't mean you are stable.
> 
> Find it hard to believe that when you are stable in Prime or IBT you actually crash in other stuff.
> You must be fairly new to the OC scene, I guess.
> 
> Asking for something to blow up, haha.
> That's a bit of an over-statement.
> Agree on you.
> I used to rely on Prime, but 20 passes of IBT very-high does it for me now.
> Pretty sure you would pass 12 hours of blend when you can pass 20 runs on very-high.
> But really?
> Why would there be so many people using and advicing stress testing for stablity, if you could just put in something in the bios and call it stable when it will pass some random stuff?
> 
> Are we really that crazy to rely on stress testing tools?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill try to explain......ibt takes alot of voltage for me its over 1.58+........prime run it abot 1.54-.155 so i knock it down to 1.52-1.53 if i run 5ghz
> 
> why would i run at 1.58 just because ibt says i need to pass the software
Click to expand...

So for you Prime takes less volts? May I ask how do you Prime? Small FFT's? Large? Blend? I would like to know. If I can get away with less volts that would be cool!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So for you Prime takes less volts? May I ask how do you Prime? Small FFT's? Large? Blend? I would like to know. If I can get away with less volts that would be cool!


small fft's for maximum heat


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't run my GPU overclocked 24/7 or when i am rendering files or such and there is nothing wrong with my system.. a lot of people are doing it this way and have no problems with it.
> 
> I cannot say that its for everyone because if i am doing really important stuff i would not overclock my system anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are doing a lot of important work with your system i would not recommend you to overclock it because if you are overclocking you loose stability, period. If you want a complete fail save system just don't overclock because the overclock can be stable in whatever you do with it at some point it will fail on you and it always happens in the most inconvenient time and place, its called murpheys law


I haven't had a crash since I started spending hours and hours ensuring my PC is actually stable with the stuff you deem as being overrated! Do some research mate, seriously.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't run my GPU overclocked 24/7 or when i am rendering files or such and there is nothing wrong with my system.. a lot of people are doing it this way and have no problems with it.
> 
> I cannot say that its for everyone because if i am doing really important stuff i would not overclock my system anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are doing a lot of important work with your system i would not recommend you to overclock it because if you are overclocking you loose stability, period. If you want a complete fail save system just don't overclock because the overclock can be stable in whatever you do with it at some point it will fail on you and it always happens in the most inconvenient time and place, its called murpheys law


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so u saying every overclock will fail at some point?
> what a pile of horse manure
> 
> this is overclockers.net, u are on the wrong forum


I'm on the JD honey train, must be making us aggressive towards him lmao!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Ill try to explain......ibt takes alot of voltage for me its over 1.58+........prime run it abot 1.54-.155 so i knock it down to 1.52-1.53 if i run 5ghz
> 
> why would i run at 1.58 just because ibt says i need to pass the software


What exactly is the difference between IBT AVX (linpack) vs Prime95 (not sure how this stresses?)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm on the JD honey train, must be making us aggressive towards him lmao!


i was agressive? that was th ekindest way i could of put it









your swearing will get u an infraction lol(trust me i know) unless u lucky









i got honey today too for xmas i cant wait


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i was agressive? that was th ekindest way i could of put it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your swearing will get u an infraction lol(trust me i know) unless u lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got honey today too for xmas i cant wait


Is this forum really that heavily censored? I did have a post removed for swearing once but have since gone about censoring myself? *sigh* how can I show how serious I am being without a bit of serious language? Is it purely a northern thing to swear to show emotion through speech and text?

As for the JD honey, it's great! Just having the last of my litre I've had for several months, I love how sweet it is while retaining that classical JD sting! (Are we allowed to talk about alcohol too? I don't want to be given an infraction through talking about the devil juice!)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is this forum really that heavily censored? I did have a post removed for swearing once but have since gone about censoring myself? *sigh* how can I show how serious I am being without a bit of serious language? Is it purely a northern thing to swear to show emotion through speech and text?
> 
> As for the JD honey, it's great! Just having the last of my litre I've had for several months, I love how sweet it is while retaining that classical JD sting! (Are we allowed to talk about alcohol too? I don't want to be given an infraction through talking about the devil juice!)


im a sarcastic person by nature and have my own way of wording things, it got me into alot of bother when i first came on here and recieved about half a dozen infractions and 2 bans

i watch now how i word things saves alot of bother lol


----------



## Benjiw

I used to test it the way you did hence my crashes, I even fell for the IBT "pass" with -1.xxxxxxxxxx results as it was prime stable (3 hours) and ran games fine... well for about a day or so







.

After learning my mistake I started looking at stability a bit more subjectively and while you seem to think your system is stable then that's fine if you're happy with corruption over time, s'all good I won't knock you for it but I will do the "I told you so" dance when you start hitting walls. I use my PC for work and it is stable because I use the methods that people who have higher standards to yours use.

As for your rebuttal to my previous BS flag waving (I'm not the only one btw lol) I found it genuinely laughable that you had to go to that length. Lot's of people recommend gaming as a test of stability for overclocking cards and cpus alike I even have on one my steam friends list who is actually in the process of a ban on CSGO because his OC with your "mass proven" method of stability failed. (we won though, so it's all good)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im a sarcastic person by nature and have my own way of wording things, it got me into alot of bother when i first came on here and recieved about half a dozen infractions and 2 bans
> 
> i watch now how i word things saves alot of bother lol


Any advice on how I should check myself before I wreck myself?

BACK ON TOPIC:
Currently at 4.9ghz I have a new RAD and SP120 fans waiting for xmas! Can't wait to clock this thing back upto 5ghz after learning about voltage leaking at higher temps and why some people can often run lower voltage as a direct result to thermals*.

Just ran a standard test expecting my OC to fail with IBT AVX as I have no fan on the socket at present and my VRM fans on silent mode but it did ok, 61.9c on the package and 63c on the socket at 1.548v under load. So given my new knowledge I'm fairly happy that I can get that golden goose again!


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> must of had too much JD lol
> 
> i was asking if u do all those tests at every overclock u do


Yes, usually, it work´s.

BF4/BBC2 are the best games to test cpu stability.

Prime95 is completly outdated in my opinion.

AMD Overdrive stress test is a good option too


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't run my GPU overclocked 24/7 or when i am rendering files or such and there is nothing wrong with my system.. a lot of people are doing it this way and have no problems with it.
> 
> I cannot say that its for everyone because if i am doing really important stuff i would not overclock my system anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are doing a lot of important work with your system i would not recommend you to overclock it because if you are overclocking you loose stability, period. If you want a complete fail save system just don't overclock because the overclock can be stable in whatever you do with it at some point it will fail on you and it always happens in the most inconvenient time and place, its called murpheys law


I would agree it may be wise to use default clocks for very important work. However I have had an OC solid as a rock for years without a single crash. My PII-720BE-x3 2.8Ghz ran at 3.4Ghz for three years without a single crash. That my friend is what I call stable.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I would agree it may be wise to use default clocks for very important work. However I have had an OC solid as a rock for years without a single crash. My PII-720BE-x3 2.8Ghz ran at 3.4Ghz for three years without a single crash. That my friend is what I call stable.


How do you test for stability might I ask?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> must of had too much JD lol
> 
> i was asking if u do all those tests at every overclock u do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, usually, it work´s.
> 
> BF4/BBC2 are the best games to test cpu stability.
> 
> Prime95 is completly outdated in my opinion.
> 
> AMD Overdrive stress test is a good option too
Click to expand...

I use IBT and AOD's stress test for my clocks, if it passes those then i'll call it stable, i do the same as gerty for heat though....Prime95 SmallFFT for heat testing


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How do you test for stability might I ask?


I used prime Small FFT test for 10-12 hours I believe, and used primes blend test and Super-PI for my memory OC.


----------



## pshootr

Don't forget stability often has to do with your MB, and your system configuration, regardless of your clock speed. Often systems will be only stable _most_ of the time even at default clock speeds. I recommend doing serious stability testing before you even begin to overclock.

That way you will not end up blaming Prime/software or your OC for an issue that really comes down to poor configuration or hardware itself.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I used prime Small FFT test for 10-12 hours I believe, and used primes blend test and Super-PI for my memory OC.


Cool I'll try prime again but I've little faith tbh, not tried super PI yet though so will give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Cool I'll try prime again but I've little faith tbh, not tried super PI yet though so will give that a shot. Thanks!


Prime custom blend with 90% of available memory is the hardest to pass, but the most dependable.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Prime custom blend with 90% of available memory is the hardest to pass, but the most dependable.


super pi does a lot of pi calculations and seems to read/write a lot to the memory as it calculates pi way the hell out there lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> +1 on IBT and Prime95..
> 
> i usually run them for maybe 5 min, if windows doesnt crash or it doesnt fail right away i go play a game, like bf4..
> 
> *those people that run them for 24 hours straight are just asking for something to blow up..*
> 
> so far i have my 8350 @ 4.7 with 1.440v as reported by hwinfo64


I'm not one of those who run stress tests for 24 hours but, easy dude. Nothings gonna blow up till you push things to their limits.

I'm pushing my temps past 75 on the Core and Socket. 80 on the VRM. I am not preaching but, hey, nothing blew up yet.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm not one of those who run stress tests for 24 hours but, easy dude. Nothings gonna blow up till you push things to their limits.
> 
> I'm pushing my temps past 75 on the Core and Socket. 80 on the VRM. I am not preaching but, hey, nothing blew up yet.


Can you not bring your temps down at all?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm not one of those who run stress tests for 24 hours but, easy dude. Nothings gonna blow up till you push things to their limits.
> 
> I'm pushing my temps past 75 on the Core and Socket. 80 on the VRM. I am not preaching but, hey, nothing blew up yet.


75c on the core???

my temps dont even hit 50c.

i thought these chips throttle at 65c?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Can you not bring your temps down at all?


That's when pushing a PIG of a chip.







4.9 at 1.65 Vcore on IBT AVX Maximum 20 runs at least. Just to gauge the max temps.

Daily clocked at 4.9 at 1.600 that could max out at 65.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> 75c on the core???
> 
> my temps dont even hit 50c.
> 
> i thought these chips throttle at 65c?


I won't hit 50C either at your voltage.









The chip will throttle past 80C they said.But I can get it up to 85 without throttling. Though proves to be unstable at those temps. Depends on the board though. The Kitty can push the chip. Lower end boards will force throttling due to weaker VRMs. ex. UD3 rev3









Like I said, not preaching. What I do is not something I would recommend.

EDIT: it's also for gauging the effects of water flow and fan speeds on temps.

I can get lower temps at *1.65Vcore with the D5 maxed at around 4800RPM and using 3300 RPM 38mm fans* than having *a Vcore of 1.575V, setting the D5 at Speed 3 or around 3000 RPM and using 1300 RPM 25mm fans*.

But of course, everyone loves a silent PC


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's when pushing a PIG of a chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9 at 1.65 Vcore on IBT AVX Maximum 20 runs at least. Just to gauge the max temps.
> 
> Daily clocked at 4.9 at 1.600 that could max out at 65.
> I won't hit 50C either at your voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip will throttle past 80C they said.But I can get it up to 85 without throttling. Though proves to be unstable at those temps. Depends on the board though. The Kitty can push the chip. Lower end boards will force throttling due to weaker VRMs. ex. UD3 rev3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, not preaching. What I do is not something I would recommend.
> 
> EDIT: it's also for gauging the effects of water flow and fan speeds on temps.
> 
> I can get lower temps at *1.65Vcore with the D5 maxed at around 4800RPM and using 3300 RPM 38mm fans* than having *a Vcore of 1.575V, setting the D5 at Speed 3 or around 3000 RPM and using 1300 RPM 25mm fans*.
> 
> But of course, everyone loves a silent PC


Would a rad box not be more suitable for you? with say 2x 360mm rads or more? You still have better temps than me at those voltages so it is a testament to your config.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope, or maybe an external rad that I can pour cold water into.









Ambient goes down to 25C at the moment. Sorry, NO WINTER here.







but it'll take moar than that to tame a lazy chip. High Speed / deafening fans could help and hurt at the same time lol.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, or maybe an external rad that I can pour cold water into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient goes down to 25C at the moment. Sorry, NO WINTER here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it'll take moar than that to tame a lazy chip. High Speed / deafening fans could help and hurt at the same time lol.


yeah having no winter would be nice but having blazing summer and high PC temps would suck







plus I can't imagine what your electric bill is if you have ac


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah having no winter would be nice but having blazing summer and high PC temps would suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I can't imagine what your electric bill is if you have ac


Yeah. And yes, NO AC too.

Add in high island humidity, youre in for treat. lol

On a note though, not really sure how much our electricity bill compares to you guys. But I'm having a hunch it'll be cheaper round here. Unless you give me an idea on per KW-h values.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah having no winter would be nice but having blazing summer and high PC temps would suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus I can't imagine what your electric bill is if you have ac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. And yes, NO AC too.
> 
> Add in high island humidity, youre in for treat. lol
> 
> On a note though, not really sure how much our electricity bill compares to you guys. But I'm having a hunch it'll be cheaper round here. Unless you give me an idea on per KW-h values.
Click to expand...

I'm kinda in the same boat for the most part, no A/C and high ambients in summer but at least i don't have the humidity









my power is around 31c per kw/h


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then your GPU must be unstable or something or you aren't testing correctly. I've been prime stable and have it fail high on IBT AVX, When I first started out I had the same attitude towards stability as you... that was until my PC crashed and I lost a lot of work that I was doing for a deadline that was due a week from that day. IBT AVX is a stability test which uses Linpack, a mathatical algorithm. So if your test fails that means your CPU is unable to write correct data to your RAM and HDD or SSD which in turn will just corrupt things and if you're video rendering... well I've seen plenty of youtube videos with artifacts and all sorts of errors. It isn't overrated, no stability test is, saying you rig can play a game perfectly fine 24/7 but then fail every stability test under the sun is. Stability is subjective, while you feel writing incorrect data is perfectly fine, for me it isn't, I've had issues in the past with corrupt data and I will never allow it to happen again if I can help it because the stress and anguish it creates isn't worth it and it takes far more time to fix those issues compared to running a stability test.
> See above please. *sigh*


Totally agree on this dude.

Stable is a very broad word for some people.
It runs Windows, so it is stable right?
My games work fine...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't run my GPU overclocked 24/7 or when i am rendering files or such and there is nothing wrong with my system.. *a lot of people are doing it this way* and have no problems with it.
> 
> I cannot say that its for everyone because if i am doing really important stuff i would not overclock my system anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are doing a lot of important work with your system i would not recommend you to overclock it because if you are overclocking you loose stability, period. If you want a complete fail save system just don't overclock because the overclock can be stable in whatever you do with it at some point it will fail on you and it always happens in the most inconvenient time and place, its called murpheys law


There are also a lot of people that hang theirselves, so it should be healthy right?

You are so funny sometimes.
Stay in that train... if its good for your, go ahead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so u saying every overclock will fail at some point?
> what a pile of horse manure
> 
> this is overclockers.net, u are on the wrong forum


Spot on!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> small fft's for maximum heat


Cooling capacity, yes.
Stability, no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I haven't had a crash since I started spending hours and hours ensuring my PC is actually stable with the stuff you deem as being overrated! Do some research mate, seriously.


What do you prefer?

I kinda avoid Prime the last time.
20 runs ibt very-high does it for me.
Current clock passed that multiple times. But it failed blend yesterday, after about 2 hours. 1 error on a single core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i was agressive? that was th ekindest way i could of put it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your swearing will get u an infraction lol(trust me i know) unless u lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got honey today too for xmas i cant wait


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im a sarcastic person by nature and have my own way of wording things, it got me into alot of bother when i first came on here and recieved about half a dozen infractions and 2 bans
> 
> i watch now how i word things saves alot of bother lol


Hahaha.
Your even worse then me.

But I tend to do the same.
I'm used to swear a bit to express myself. No bad meant...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I would agree it may be wise to use default clocks for very important work. However I have had an OC solid as a rock for years without a single crash. My PII-720BE-x3 2.8Ghz ran at 3.4Ghz for three years without a single crash. That my friend is what I call stable.


By all means.
I've had systems running on completely stock settings fail on me sometimes...
Stuff happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I use IBT and AOD's stress test for my clocks, if it passes those then i'll call it stable, i do the same as gerty for heat though....Prime95 SmallFFT for heat testing


For heat testing I agree.
But smallFFTs is nowhere near a stability indication IMHO.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm kinda in the same boat for the most part, no A/C and high ambients in summer but at least i don't have the humidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my power is around 31c per kw/h


I'll have to look on mine but I think it's around 22c not 100 percent on that have to look at bills...During summer I hit 350 per month..ouch

Edit just doing the math it comes out to 20c per..basing that on 1700 which is about the median during summer from 1700 to 2100...this ac unit does ok but it's undersized for the square footage and old so it runs it's arse off


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Totally agree on this dude.
> 
> Stable is a very broad word for some people.
> It runs Windows, so it is stable right?
> My games work fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There are also a lot of people that hang theirselves, so it should be healthy right?*
> 
> You are so funny sometimes.
> Stay in that train... if its good for your, go ahead.
> Spot on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling capacity, yes.
> Stability, no.
> What do you prefer?
> 
> I kinda avoid Prime the last time.
> 20 runs ibt very-high does it for me.
> Current clock passed that multiple times. But it failed blend yesterday, after about 2 hours. 1 error on a single core.
> 
> Hahaha.
> Your even worse then me.
> 
> But I tend to do the same.
> I'm used to swear a bit to express myself. No bad meant...
> By all means.
> I've had systems running on completely stock settings fail on me sometimes...
> Stuff happens.
> For heat testing I agree.
> But smallFFTs is nowhere near a stability indication IMHO.


Are you seriously comparing people that hang themselves with the stability of a system? That's THE most stupid thing i ever heard, it does say a lot about the state of mind you have i guess.

But to answer your question, IMO it would be better if some people did, it makes the world a much better place.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you seriously comparing people that hang themselves with the stability of a system? That's THE most stupid thing i ever heard, it does say a lot about the state of mind you have i guess.
> 
> But to answer your question, IMO it would be better if some people did, it makes the world a much better place.


David carradine thought it was healthy you see how that turned out









Also just so you know Einstein was suicidal for years before he found his calling but never went through with it so it doesn't always make the world better (unrelated note he was also very bad at math in school irony at its finest)









On topic I think this afternoon I'm gonna make the push for 5.0 I'm thinking I will need to up the cpu-nb some as I installed the 2133 cas9 memory and I haven't upped the cpu-nb but once to get to 4.8...Also I'm using multi only so I'll be surprised if I can hit 5 on multi only


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you seriously comparing people that hang themselves with the stability of a system? That's THE most stupid thing i ever heard, it does say a lot about the state of mind you have i guess.
> 
> But to answer your question, IMO it would be better if some people did, it makes the world a much better place.


Haha

You are not getting what I mean it seems.
But that's fine.

I bet others will.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Haha
> 
> You are not getting what I mean it seems.
> But that's fine.
> 
> I bet others will.


Of course i get what you meant, i just find it an ridiculous comparison. It is your opinion that you obviously can and may have and me on the other hand can say what i think of it.

IMO its not about what i say anymore but it seems to be a sport who can mock and troll me the most in this thread, its childish and immature. Some people don't have lives so they need to talk people down just for them to make themselves feel good.

I provided proof after proof again to backup my claims and all that people do on here is bashing and say that i spread misinformation without even reading or understanding what i wrote. Unfortunately a lot of people suffer from narcissism and no matter what, they ALWAYS know better.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Of course i get what you meant, i just find it an ridiculous comparison. It is your opinion that you obviously can and may have and me on the other hand can say what i think of it.
> 
> IMO its not about what i say anymore but it seems to be a sport who can mock and troll me the most in this thread, its childish and immature. Some people don't have lives so they need to talk people down just for them to make themselves feel good.
> 
> I provided proof after proof again to backup my claims and all that people do on here is bashing and say that i spread misinformation without even reading or understanding what i wrote. Unfortunately a lot of people suffer from narcissism and no matter what, they ALWAYS know better.


Ehm.
How do I put this.

I really don't have the intention to mock you or proof you wrong or anything.
But I just think that stability tests are there for a reason. And it looks like a trend these days to just ignore them and still call I system stable while they fail ibt or prime fairly fast.
if that really was the case then we must be doing it wrong for the past years, which I find hard to believe.

My comparison was a bit exaggerated, I know. That is in fact part of my personality.
And I won't deny that.
Yes, you are free to say what you think about that and I will have to accept that. And I will.









But I am not pleased with you comparing me with some guys that are seemingly trolls.
I was completely serious on the matter.

But some stuff you spread here I just find funny.
Is that a crime?
Could just as well be a compliment. It's all in the way you intercept stuff.

Nothing personally to talk you down or something dude.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Of course i get what you meant, i just find it an ridiculous comparison. It is your opinion that you obviously can and may have and me on the other hand can say what i think of it.
> 
> IMO its not about what i say anymore but it seems to be a sport who can mock and troll me the most in this thread, its childish and immature. Some people don't have lives so they need to talk people down just for them to make themselves feel good.
> 
> I provided proof after proof again to backup my claims and all that people do on here is bashing and say that i spread misinformation without even reading or understanding what i wrote. Unfortunately a lot of people suffer from narcissism and no matter what, they ALWAYS know better.


maybe its n ot the "others " but the fault is your own, u invite people to mock you

you only provide proof of gpu and not cpu how do i know? its all i n your profile what u post...also you really need to stop watching youtube and listen to the people whos been on this thread for 2 years but u wont, its a case of your way or the highway

im trying to help u here man


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Of course i get what you meant, i just find it an ridiculous comparison. It is your opinion that you obviously can and may have and me on the other hand can say what i think of it.
> 
> IMO its not about what i say anymore but it seems to be a sport who can mock and troll me the most in this thread, its childish and immature. Some people don't have lives so they need to talk people down just for them to make themselves feel good.
> 
> I provided proof after proof again to backup my claims and all that people do on here is bashing and say that i spread misinformation without even reading or understanding what i wrote. Unfortunately a lot of people suffer from narcissism and no matter what, they ALWAYS know better.


stable is subjective...I like to push mine well beyond what I will ever put on it real world for two reasons 1.) I upgrade when my PC no longer plays newest games on medium settings which so far is every five years by that time it's running way harder than when I first overclocked it... and 2.) I absolutely hate reinstalling windows and all my programs which is why I subject my PC to unrealistic stress testing to reduce number of write errors...I also religiously clear out any unneeded registry entries and defrag all my non ssds at least once a month whether they need it or not







not saying you will ever have an issue but that's my reasoning behind unrealistically testing mine







yeah there's still the chance of a bad windows update but that's why I also religiously have a 120gb potion of my data drive to mirror my ssd's install for just in case


----------



## pshootr

Stable means exactly what it says. If you can pass Prime with stock clocks, and fail it at your OC then your OC is not stable, sorry. If the fault was prime's then why would your system pass it at stock? Part of the problem is that many people can not except the fact when their desired OC is not stable. A truly stable machine that is configured properly, should pass everything you can throw at it.

There *is* a difference between stable and "stable enough for me".


----------



## Nomadskid

Why does everyone like to fight here? I don't understand. This is a club, we are all supposed to help each other. If that means accepting criticism, then so be it. There isn't a reason to become hostile towards those who are trying to help you. Just my two cents


----------



## pshootr

The only reason to run a system beyond it's stable clocks (Edit: for normal use), is the feed your ego. Just remember your ego is not going to help you if your system crashes when you least expect it, or while doing something important.


----------



## Mike The Owl

I can see both points of view, I use prime, AIDA and everything else. I tend to break things when burn testing. 3 power sources, 4 sticks of ram etc. but I started overclocking to teach me about how computers work, I wanted to learn how RAM and things like clock cycles worked. With the help of the guys here I was able to go straight in at a stable 4.8 (thanks Gerty) but struggled with 5.1 so had to move down to 5.0. I game at 5.0 with an overclocked graphics card but when working I use the basic settings with no overclock at all. Stable is what ever you want it to be. If gaming and your at 4.8 and it runs fine but dies running a high burn test who are we to say your not happy with your overclock. But if you want to say it's stable at 5 after 4 hours of prime or another burn testing program that's fine as well ( just don't expect me to chip in to your eleccy Bill!)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> maybe its n ot the "others " but the fault is your own, u invite people to mock you
> 
> you only provide proof of gpu and not cpu how do i know? its all i n your profile what u post...also you really need to stop watching youtube and listen to the people whos been on this thread for 2 years but u wont, its a case of your way or the highway
> 
> im trying to help u here man


Thats my point of view.
I don't try to mock someone for fun or something like that.

Thats exactly what I said.
What are we doing wrong here if people are "beating" our clocks, people who are just joining the scene.

We are here to help each other.

But some people just want a clock higher then the system allows.
If you fail stress tests you need to back up IMHO.
That's why I settle with my current 4.8 clock. I don't want to... but I have to.








My cooling can take more. But my chip won't.

4.8 with 1.5v passes 20 runs of very-high numerous times.
But 4.9 fails the second run. Always.
Even with 1.5875v.

Sure, I can keep it at 4.9 or 5.0 with 1.575v.
It will probably last a long time doing daily stuff.
But it will fail sooner or later. Plus, OS corruption is most likely going to happen too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Stable means exactly what it says. If you can pass Prime with stock clocks, and fail it at your OC then your OC is not stable, sorry. If the fault was prime's then why would your system pass it at stock? Part of the problem is that many people can not except the fact when their desired OC is not stable. A truly stable machine that is configured properly, should pass everything you can throw at it.
> 
> There *is* a difference between stable and "stable enough for me".


Nailed it.

"Stable enough for me" is the word with the new generation generally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Why does everyone like to fight here? I don't understand. This is a club, we are all supposed to help each other. If that means accepting criticism, then so be it. There isn't a reason to become hostile towards those who are trying to help you. Just my two cents


I am not here to fight, not at all.
I just try to stop the spreading of false stuff..

Like you said, we are here to learn stuff to each other.
Well I think the proper stuff should be spread to people trying to learn about OCing.

Could be wrong on this though.
Correct me if I am.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> The only reason to run a system beyond it's stable clocks, is the feed your ego. Just remember your ego is not going to help you when your system crashes when you least expect it, or while doing something important.


Haha, nice one.
Is that your feeling about overclocking?

Sure, I agree with you. It feels great to reach even higher levels.

But honestly, my prime reason when I started overclocking back then was to get more performance out of the stuff I bought.
More bang for your buck.

When I started to get more understanding over the subject though it started to get to me and it started to get addicting somehow. I don't know if some of you share that feeling?
Overclocking became sort of a hobby by itself. It's a bit like puzzles.
There are so many variables that work together to piece together the perfect clock and give optimal performance while staying inside the stable limits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I can see both points of view, I use prime, AIDA and everything else. I tend to break things when burn testing. 3 power sources, 4 sticks of ram etc. but I started overclocking to teach me about how computers work, I wanted to learn how RAM and things like clock cycles worked. With the help of the guys here I was able to go straight in at a stable 4.8 (thanks Gerty) but struggled with 5.1 so had to move down to 5.0. I game at 5.0 with an overclocked graphics card but when working I use the basic settings with no overclock at all. Stable is what ever you want it to be. If gaming and your at 4.8 and it runs fine but dies running a high burn test who are we to say your not happy with your overclock. But if you want to say it's stable at 5 after 4 hours of prime or another burn testing program that's fine as well ( just don't expect me to chip in to your eleccy Bill!)


Thats very weird.

I tend to think your parts were faulty from the start then, if you break stuff.
I've never had that happen to me. *knock on wood*

Not saying you are doing something wrong though.


----------



## Tasm

Personally, i was never a fan of Prime 95 night´s.

On my early days, i had it done and a couple times it would crash playing games from time to time, so it wasnt stable even if it runned prime non stop.

My sugestion is to vary the stability test´s as much as possible and end up with some BBC2/BF4.

Remenber, VRM temps are crucial, at least use the AMD stock cooler fan to cool them.

About the high voltages, this thing´s are so cheap that if you burn it...well...it was fun.

But i would stick with some UD3p + FX8320/6300 for that kind of practice


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Personally, i was never a fan of Prime 95 night´s.
> 
> On my early days, i had it done and a couple times it would crash playing games from time to time, so it wasnt stable even if it runned prime non stop.
> 
> My sugestion is to vary the stability test´s as much as possible and end up with some BBC2/BF4.
> 
> Remenber, VRM temps are crucial, at least use the AMD stock cooler fan to cool them.
> 
> About the high voltages, this thing´s are so cheap that if you burn it...well...it was fun.
> 
> But i would stick with some UD3p + FX8320/6300 for that kind of practice


It won't burn that fast.
Vrm's are cooled with a 92mm noctua on front and a 120mm fan cooling the rear of the board.
Cpu itself is under water with a nice thick 360 radiator.

Its really just the limit mine will take...
Maybe with 1.6v, but the gains are jut not worth it with that much voltage IMHO.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It won't burn that fast.
> Vrm's are cooled with a 92mm noctua on front and a 120mm fan cooling the rear of the board.
> Cpu itself is under water with a nice *thick 360 radiator*.
> 
> Its really just the limit mine will take...
> Maybe with 1.6v, but the gains are jut not worth it with that much voltage IMHO.


whcih did u get?

ut60? i had one til i drove a drill in it









5ghz temps were around 50C on the core full load lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> whcih did u get?
> 
> ut60? i had one til i drove a drill in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz temps were around 50C on the core full load lol


Yeah, ut60.
It's in my rig btw.

LOL.
How did you manage to drill in it?

Your voltage is probably a lot lower then I need.









I still think I could get better temps with the cooling I have.



Note I do like my cooling quiet so i run the fans at rather low rpm.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah, ut60.
> It's in my rig btw.
> 
> LOL.
> How did you manage to *drill in it*?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your voltage is probably a lot lower then I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think I could get better temps with the cooling I have.
> 
> 
> 
> Note I do like my cooling quiet so i run the fans at rather low rpm
> 
> 
> .


long story short i had screw bit in drill and it went a bit quicker than i thought so i screwed too far and when i added coolant it leaked all over


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> long story short i had screw bit in drill and it went a bit quicker than i thought so i screwed too far and when i added coolant it leaked all over


Noo.

Really...
Don't use machines to screw stuff tight in or around a computer.
Use screw drivers by hand.









But to puncture a UT60 you need to do REAL rough.
They have screw protectors, right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Noo.
> 
> Really...
> Don't use machines to screw stuff tight in or around a computer.
> Use screw drivers by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to puncture a UT60 you need to do REAL rough.
> They have screw protectors, right?


aye they do but this one failed lol bent it so much it puntured a few fins


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye they do but this one failed lol bent it so much it puntured a few fins


Wow.
Haha.

You beast.









Thats like wearing those safety shoes with an metal plate which actually bend when something heavy falls on it, cutting your toes half off.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Wow.
> Haha.
> 
> You beast.


haha i bet theres a few stories in this thread lol

post pc horror stories!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Noo.
> 
> Really...
> Don't use machines to screw stuff tight in or around a computer.
> Use screw drivers by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to puncture a UT60 you need to do REAL rough.
> They have screw protectors, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye they do but this one failed lol bent it so much it puntured a few fins
Click to expand...

my question is why were you using a drill??


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my question is why were you using a drill??


missuses forgot where she moved my pc tools

can we drop this now it making me sad

LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my question is why were you using a drill??
> 
> 
> 
> missuses forgot where she moved my pc tools
> 
> can we drop this now it making me sad
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Sure


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> missuses forgot where she moved my pc tools
> 
> can we drop this now it making me sad
> 
> LOL


Yeah.

Case closed.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you seriously comparing people that hang themselves with the stability of a system? That's THE most stupid thing i ever heard, it does say a lot about the state of mind you have i guess.
> 
> But to answer your question, IMO it would be better if some people did, it makes the world a much better place.


Can we drop the subject of hangings please? It's a subject that hits home very hard for me and I'd rather not come here, a place I come to escape from issues to be reminded of it over something so trivial it borders on Hurricane being an absolute walnut, I agree with him that the comparison you used is way off field and I'd prefer it if we could keep that sort of talk out of this topic.
Thank you.

*ON TOPIC...*

As for what I consider stable, 90% stable is if it passes 10 passes on very high with IBT but Maximum 10 passes and 20 passes of very high then a few hours of prime, few hours of gaming and now that some of you have suggested more a few more I will throw them into the mix for my 100%.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm kinda in the same boat for the most part, no A/C and high ambients in summer but at least i don't have the humidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my power is around 31c per kw/h


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'll have to look on mine but I think it's around 22c not 100 percent on that have to look at bills...During summer I hit 350 per month..ouch
> 
> Edit just doing the math it comes out to 20c per..basing that on 1700 which is about the median during summer from 1700 to 2100...this ac unit does ok but it's undersized for the square footage and old so it runs it's arse off


I'm getting cheaper bills I guess. Even with a weird billing scheme, I get around less than 20c per KW-H. (the higher the consumption, the higher the KW-H rates







)

I totally gave up on pushing the chip further. As well as my GPU. These are my Daily Clocks.



Passmark

Firestrike


----------



## cssorkinman

Stretching the legs on the 290X








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9177698


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Can we drop the subject of hangings please? It's a subject that hits home very hard for me and I'd rather not come here, a place I come to escape from issues to be reminded of it over something so trivial it borders on Hurricane being an absolute walnut, I agree with him that the comparison you used is way off field and I'd prefer it if we could keep that sort of talk out of this topic.
> Thank you.
> 
> *ON TOPIC...*
> 
> As for what I consider stable, 90% stable is if it passes 10 passes on very high with IBT but Maximum 10 passes and 20 passes of very high then a few hours of prime, few hours of gaming and now that some of you have suggested more a few more I will throw them into the mix for my 100%.


Yeah, I'm sorry dude.
Should've thought some more before posting that stuff.

I letted my emotions go a bit.
And made that absurd comparison.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stretching the legs on the 290X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9177698


nice score man heres mne

not too far behind


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi guys (and thx to all the people in this thread!),
Merry Christmas!

To compare (I'm so happy!):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5209712?

I've to update my rig because I'm watercooled now! So my old FX8350 (1249PGN) can bench and play (not rock stable, but for me is enough!) finally @5 Ghz.

THANK YOU!!!







and Merry Christmas!



I've an "old" Corsair TX850 (a good one!) and I'm thinking to change vs an Hx1000i to overclock also the 295x2 (but at today no power problems, luckily!)

Ciao, Lic


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice score man heres mne
> 
> not too far behind


Push it gurrrty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Push it gurrrty


GRRR!!!


----------



## mus1mus

I wonder what your clocks are.

My GPU is a little lazy. Can't get past 1200MHz on the core. But the memory can go swoosh.

It's on PT1T btw. Wondering how the PT1 or PT3 can offer.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wonder what your clocks are.
> 
> My GPU is a little lazy. Can't get past 1200MHz on the core. But the memory can go swoosh.
> 
> It's on PT1T btw. Wondering how the PT1 or PT3 can offer.


[email protected]

my card is crap lol or unless its me a crap gpuoverclocker lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> my card is crap lol or unless its me a crap gpuoverclocker lol


My HD6870 can't do 1100 on air it just crashes heaven from heat I think? The card reports 80c then freezes.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My HD6870 can't do 1100 on air it just crashes heaven from heat I think? The card reports 80c then freezes.


wow 80C dont u have a fan curve going?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wow 80C dont u have a fan curve going?


yea man its on 100% when it hits 70 but the temp still goes up regardless, I'm pumping 1.263v @ 1000/1120mhz atm.


----------



## Meisgoot312

Hey guys! I was recommended to this club by Alastair. I'm having trouble overclocking my FX-8320 past 4.4 Ghz. I've tried pushing VCore to it's max and yet, no results. I know of people who push this CPU to 4.7 with the same motherboard.

My last try to get 4.5 ended up in failure. I have no idea what is wrong. No combination of FSB and Multiplier will work (Though FSB overclocking seems to be more stable).

FSB: 215x21 (4.5 Ghz)
Motherboard: 990FXA-UD80 (no LLC)
Cooling: H100i, never exceeds 53 degrees at max load
Vcore: 1.65 volts idle, 1.58 volts load
RAM: 2xCorsair 2GB and 2xBallistix 4GB (12 GB Total)
RAM Voltage: 1.67 volts
RAM Clock: 1600 mhz
RAM Timing: 9-9-9-24 (Manually set)
NB: 2200
HT: 2600
NB Voltage: 1.35 volts

I really don't know what's wrong. I pass 4.4 Ghz at 1.38 volts load with flying colors, but I can't pass 4.5 Ghz at 1.58 volts, it doesn't make sense to me. I use both Prime95 and IBT AVX to bench. IBT freezes my computer and Prime95 shows a core failure (same core every time, core 6). I know that if anyone were to help me, it would be the overclocking geniuses in this club. Thanks in advance!

Many people said it was my RAM, but I've tried overclocking with only two RAM sticks with no luck. These sticks of RAM have never given me issues even with overclocking my 965 and 1090T.

More info on my issue here (My original thread):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530936/fx-8320-stuck-at-4-5-ghz/60#post_23319886


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> my card is crap lol or unless its me a crap gpuoverclocker lol
> 
> 
> 
> My HD6870 can't do 1100 on air it just crashes heaven from heat I think? The card reports 80c then freezes.
Click to expand...

6870 won't do 1100 on air me thinks. I have 2 6850's. The best of the best 6850's that money could buy. MSI Cyclones. And those together peaked at 1000/1200 on air. And that used to be running a solid 90C. Only a little higher on the clocks individually around 1020 and 1015. On water. However. I get to 1050/1250. And that is with a 40C reduction.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> Hey guys! I was recommended to this club by Alastair. I'm having trouble overclocking my FX-8320 past 4.4 Ghz. I've tried pushing VCore to it's max and yet, no results. I know of people who push this CPU to 4.7 with the same motherboard.
> 
> My last try to get 4.5 ended up in failure. I have no idea what is wrong. No combination of FSB and Multiplier will work (Though FSB overclocking seems to be more stable).
> 
> FSB: 215x21 (4.5 Ghz)
> Motherboard: 990FXA-UD80 (no LLC)
> Cooling: H100i, never exceeds 53 degrees at max load
> Vcore: 1.65 volts idle, 1.58 volts load
> RAM: 2xCorsair 2GB and 2xBallistix 4GB (12 GB Total)
> RAM Voltage: 1.67 volts
> RAM Clock: 1600 mhz
> RAM Timing: 9-9-9-24 (Manually set)
> NB: 2200
> HT: 2600
> NB Voltage: 1.35 volts
> 
> I really don't know what's wrong. I pass 4.4 Ghz at 1.38 volts load with flying colors, but I can't pass 4.5 Ghz at 1.58 volts, it doesn't make sense to me. I use both Prime95 and IBT AVX to bench. IBT freezes my computer and Prime95 shows a core failure (same core every time, core 6). I know that if anyone were to help me, it would be the overclocking geniuses in this club. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Many people said it was my RAM, but I've tried overclocking with only two RAM sticks with no luck. These sticks of RAM have never given me issues even with overclocking my 965 and 1090T.
> 
> More info on my issue here (My original thread):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1530936/fx-8320-stuck-at-4-5-ghz/60#post_23319886


Get rid of the mistmatched RAM first of all. Keep the Ballistix 8GB when doing your testing.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> Hey guys! I was recommended to this club by Alastair. I'm having trouble overclocking my FX-8320 past 4.4 Ghz. I've tried pushing VCore to it's max and yet, no results. I know of people who push this CPU to 4.7 with the same motherboard.
> 
> My last try to get 4.5 ended up in failure. I have no idea what is wrong. No combination of FSB and Multiplier will work (Though FSB overclocking seems to be more stable).
> 
> FSB: 215x21 (4.5 Ghz)
> Motherboard: 990FXA-UD80 (no LLC)
> Cooling: H100i, never exceeds 53 degrees at max load
> Vcore: 1.65 volts idle, 1.58 volts load
> *RAM: 2xCorsair 2GB and 2xBallistix 4GB (12 GB Total)*
> RAM Voltage: 1.67 volts
> RAM Clock: 1600 mhz
> RAM Timing: 9-9-9-24 (Manually set)
> NB: 2200
> HT: 2600
> NB Voltage: 1.35 volts
> 
> I really don't know what's wrong. I pass 4.4 Ghz at 1.38 volts load with flying colors, but I can't pass 4.5 Ghz at 1.58 volts, it doesn't make sense to me. I use both Prime95 and IBT AVX to bench. IBT freezes my computer and Prime95 shows a core failure (same core every time, core 6). I know that if anyone were to help me, it would be the overclocking geniuses in this club. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Many people said it was my RAM, but I've tried overclocking with only two RAM sticks with no luck. These sticks of RAM have never given me issues even with overclocking my 965 and 1090T.
> 
> More info on my issue here (My original thread):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1530936/fx-8320-stuck-at-4-5-ghz/60#post_23319886


the ram is probably causing your issues. mismatched ram does this stuff... ESPECIALLY when overclocking. furthermore, if you're going to run with 4 sticks of ram on an AMD platform you'll probably need to bump both the NB voltage and the Ram voltage. still there is no promise you'll be able to get stable with mismatched ram ever.


----------



## Meisgoot312

Before I tear out my RAM and going full testing mode, I have tested 4.5 Ghz without my Corsair sticks (2 Ballistix sticks only) without luck. Would there be any other issues with my current setup and overclock? Thanks for your reply!

Note: I've run memtest with my RAM (both sticks seperately and together) with no errors, so my RAM sticks are still functional.

EDIT: Well, I'll remove my RAM sticks and see how that goes. What's weird is that it's stable at 4.4 Ghz (1.38 load) and not 4.5 (1.55 load)


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> Before I tear out my RAM and going full testing mode, I have tested 4.5 Ghz without my Corsair sticks (2 Ballistix sticks only) without luck. Would there be any other issues with my current setup and overclock? Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Note: I've run memtest with my RAM (both sticks seperately and together) with no errors, so my RAM sticks are still functional.


well, there are lots of things to try. it's not about the ram being bad... it's about mismatched ram in a system under an overclock. That will trip up most pcs at some point.

that said, AMD's HT/NB has it's own quirks when overclocking. sometimes you need to bump the voltages to them to stabilize at higher clocks. often you need to bump the voltage on the ram as well. It will probably take a little experimenting to figure out what's going on. Worst case scenario you got bad luck and a chip with a weak core. that can happen too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> Hey guys! I was recommended to this club by Alastair. I'm having trouble overclocking my FX-8320 past 4.4 Ghz. I've tried pushing VCore to it's max and yet, no results. I know of people who push this CPU to 4.7 with the same motherboard.
> 
> My last try to get 4.5 ended up in failure. I have no idea what is wrong. No combination of FSB and Multiplier will work (Though FSB overclocking seems to be more stable).
> 
> FSB: 215x21 (4.5 Ghz)
> Motherboard: 990FXA-UD80 (no LLC)
> Cooling: H100i, never exceeds 53 degrees at max load
> Vcore: 1.65 volts idle, 1.58 volts load
> RAM: 2xCorsair 2GB and 2xBallistix 4GB (12 GB Total)
> RAM Voltage: 1.67 volts
> RAM Clock: 1600 mhz
> RAM Timing: 9-9-9-24 (Manually set)
> NB: 2200
> HT: 2600
> NB Voltage: 1.35 volts
> 
> I really don't know what's wrong. I pass 4.4 Ghz at 1.38 volts load with flying colors, but I can't pass 4.5 Ghz at 1.58 volts, it doesn't make sense to me. I use both Prime95 and IBT AVX to bench. IBT freezes my computer and Prime95 shows a core failure (same core every time, core 6). I know that if anyone were to help me, it would be the overclocking geniuses in this club. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Many people said it was my RAM, but I've tried overclocking with only two RAM sticks with no luck. These sticks of RAM have never given me issues even with overclocking my 965 and 1090T.
> 
> More info on my issue here (My original thread):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1530936/fx-8320-stuck-at-4-5-ghz/60#post_23319886


As I mentioned before, dump the mismatched ram it's the main ingredient for instability stew









After doing so try running OCCT at a mild overclock, about ten minutes worth, then post screen shots of the voltage and temp graphs it produces upon shutdown. ( spoiler them please) . That should let us know if there is a particular weakness in your power delivery system , or cooling. Then maybe we can make a plan to push things higher.

The 8320 I have will prime at 4.3ghz on the stock cooler, on the 990fxa gd-65, and that's not nearly the motherboard or cooling that you have, could just be that your chip isn't the golden silicon everyone is looking for.


----------



## Meisgoot312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> As I mentioned before, dump the mismatched ram it's the main ingredient for instability stew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After doing so try running OCCT at a mild overclock, about ten minutes worth, then post screen shots of the voltage and temp graphs it produces upon shutdown. ( spoiler them please) . That should let us know if there is a particular weakness in your power delivery system , or cooling. Then maybe we can make a plan to push things higher.
> 
> The 8320 I have will prime at 4.3ghz on the stock cooler, on the 990fxa gd-65, and that's not nearly the motherboard or cooling that you have, could just be that your chip isn't the golden silicon everyone is looking for.


Alright, prepare for a flurry of pictures in the spoiler. Here are my results from a stable 4.4 Ghz (1.48 load) OCCT test. There's nothing that jumps out at me that's "weak"









EDIT: Hmm, CPU-Z says it was 1.48-1.49, but OCCT says it's 1.5 ish.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hawker-gb

1,48 vcore is absolutely to high for puny 4,4 Ghz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 1,48 vcore is absolutely to high for puny 4,4 Ghz


edit: just saw it was underload that it was 1.48v

@meisgoot312 what is your v core set too in bios?


----------



## azanimefan

where is the temp monitoring?


----------



## Meisgoot312

For some reason the temp monitor didn't give me a picture, but it never exceeded 53 C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> edit: just saw it was underload that it was 1.48v
> 
> @meisgoot312 what is your v core set too in bios?


For some reason, this motherboard has messed up Vcore displays on the BIOS. My Vcore is set to 1.625 volts which translates to 1.55 volts actual voltage, then with Vdroop (.5 - .7), it's at 1.48-1.50 on load.

The 990FXA-GD80 has weird voltage settings (also, I need to use the ClickBiosII software, otherwise I'm limited to 1.44 volts).

Example: 1.625 V BIOS > 1.55 V Actual > 1.5 Volts Load (Vdroop)


----------



## hawker-gb

I am not native english speaker but if i understand correctly you put vcore at >1.5 for 4,4Ghz?

Shut it down.


----------



## Meisgoot312

Gah, this board is so confusing. Without LLC, my CPU voltages are everywhere. I set my BIOS Vcore to 1.51 volts now, but Vdroop is only .3 Volts now, so under load, it's 1.48 Volts. Vdroop seems to be anywhere between .2 and .8 volts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> For some reason the temp monitor didn't give me a picture, but it never exceeded 53 C.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> edit: just saw it was underload that it was 1.48v
> 
> @meisgoot312 what is your v core set too in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this motherboard has messed up Vcore displays on the BIOS. My Vcore is set to 1.625 volts which translates to 1.55 volts actual voltage, then with Vdroop (.5 - .7), it's at 1.48-1.50 on load.
> 
> The 990FXA-GD80 has weird voltage settings (also, I need to use the ClickBiosII software, otherwise I'm limited to 1.44 volts).
> 
> Example: 1.625 V BIOS > 1.55 V Actual > 1.5 Volts Load (Vdroop)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> For some reason the temp monitor didn't give me a picture, but it never exceeded 53 C.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> edit: just saw it was underload that it was 1.48v
> 
> @meisgoot312 what is your v core set too in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this motherboard has messed up Vcore displays on the BIOS. My Vcore is set to 1.625 volts which translates to 1.55 volts actual voltage, then with Vdroop (.5 - .7), it's at 1.48-1.50 on load.
> 
> The 990FXA-GD80 has weird voltage settings (also, I need to use the ClickBiosII software, otherwise I'm limited to 1.44 volts).
> 
> Example: 1.625 V BIOS > 1.55 V Actual > 1.5 Volts Load (Vdroop)
Click to expand...

What bio's are your running on that board?
Suggestions based on my experiences.
1. Don't add voltages in bios then use click bios or control center to change voltages again, leave them at auto in bios.

2. Click bio's is flakey compared to control center, I much prefer the version of control center that ends in the numbers "56" , the 60 version is a step in the wrong direction.

3. Merry Christmas!

Good luck


----------



## Meisgoot312

I'm running the "good" version of the BIOS version 13.4. I use ClickBiosII, but those are where the weird voltages are showing. I don't use control center because the changes are not permanent







If I find a way to save the settings from Control Center into BIOS, I'll definitely used Control Center. Control Center shows the correct voltages for my motherboard.

On a side note, that awkward .2 Vdroop was a glitch in CPU-Z, now it displays correctly as 1.46 on load.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> I'm running the "good" version of the BIOS version 13.4. I use ClickBiosII, but those are where the weird voltages are showing. I don't use control center because the changes are not permanent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I find a way to save the settings from Control Center into BIOS, I'll definitely used Control Center. Control Center shows the correct voltages for my motherboard.
> 
> On a side note, that awkward .2 Vdroop was a glitch in CPU-Z, now it displays correctly as 1.46 on load.


I'd have to look at which bios I have been running on the 3 that I have set up, but If it's yours is the same , your vdroop will max out a .08 volts with a very solid floor at that voltage ( all three of mine behaved this way).
By comparison, without LLC enabled, my CHV-Z's both have over .10.

What is the VID and batch number of your 8320?
Mine is 1.28 and it would reach it's maximum prime stable on 1.48 volts at load. ( 4.7ghz irc).

I didn't have much luck at all with click bios and core voltages,bios and click bios were arguing like an old married couple on where to set it at and there was no clear winner.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> Gah, this board is so confusing. Without LLC, my CPU voltages are everywhere. I set my BIOS Vcore to 1.51 volts now, but Vdroop is only .3 Volts now, so under load, it's 1.48 Volts. Vdroop seems to be anywhere between .2 and .8 volts.


Your board and mismatched ram is the route of your issues, I would suggest getting a better mobo and another set of those ballistix ram modules.


----------



## Meisgoot312

@cssorkinman

My VID reads 1.2875 volts, I can't seem to find the batch number anywhere (where would I find this information?), but if it helps, I bought it very recently. What is CHV-Z? With Click Bios II, my RAM speeds never seem to change (gets stuck at 1333 mhz, but I think it's because it's set in the BIOS).

@Benjiw

I removed my other two sticks of RAM for testing, so I'm only using one set right now.







This mobo, although confusing, can overclock very well apparently. I'll definitely be looking for other mobo's in the future though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> My VID reads 1.2875 volts, I can't seem to find the batch number anywhere (where would I find this information?), but if it helps, I bought it very recently. What is CHV-Z? With Click Bios II, my RAM speeds never seem to change (gets stuck at 1333 mhz, but I think it's because it's set in the BIOS).
> 
> @Benjiw
> 
> I removed my other two sticks of RAM for testing, so I'm only using one set right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mobo, although confusing, can overclock very well apparently. I'll definitely be looking for other mobo's in the future though.


You won't find a better motherboard for the cooling you have.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> My VID reads 1.2875 volts, I can't seem to find the batch number anywhere (where would I find this information?), but if it helps, I bought it very recently. What is CHV-Z? With Click Bios II, my RAM speeds never seem to change (gets stuck at 1333 mhz, but I think it's because it's set in the BIOS).
> 
> @Benjiw
> 
> I removed my other two sticks of RAM for testing, so I'm only using one set right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mobo, although confusing, can overclock very well apparently. I'll definitely be looking for other mobo's in the future though.


It might do but the hoops you're jumping through is a bit confusing haha, I hope you can clock it a bit more thought on that board, it would be pretty cool! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Meisgoot312

@cssorkinman

This makes me want to push onto higher clocks, especially after seeing your 5.175 Ghz on a stock cooler. That sounds amazing. I guess I'll just keep benching away, though it's pretty infuriating. I can't seem to find the problem other than the fact that it's reaching Max Voltage with barely a 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> This makes me want to push onto higher clocks, especially after seeing your 5.175 Ghz on a stock cooler. That sounds amazing. I guess I'll just keep benching away, though it's pretty infuriating. I can't seem to find the problem other than the fact that it's reaching Max Voltage with barely a 4.5 Ghz.


I've never been able to match the GD-80 on my other boards when using an AIO cooler or less. They run cooler , that Is their advantage, but they also present a bit of a razors edge as far as heat management goes. Once things heat up to a certain point, they can't help themselves by adding voltage to maintain stability so it can seem a bit unforgiving. Once you get a good understanding of how they work , you can push them pretty hard. ( I've had mine at 1.73V + when running in cold ambients on water). Very important to have good airflow over the VRM/Socket area as well. I use a kingston ram cooler on mine, it's clips fit almost perfectly over the heatsink.
This is the one:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4795746&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&scid=scplp661341&kpid=4795746&gclid=COiD8oKL4MICFeGPMgod4FMAKw&gclsrc=aw.ds

Maximum voltage is kind of a myth with these chips. As others have said, if you can cool it , you can clock it.

If you are interested, post your settings in bios for power management- phase management etc. I'll take a look at them and see if anything looks out of order.
For now I would disable CNQ completely. Once you get it dialed in, we can work on efficiency.
Thank you for politely spoilering your pictures- shows consideration for the other users in the forum.


----------



## Meisgoot312

@cssorkinman

Thanks for being so helpful! I'm interested in posting my power settings, but I don't know what settings to post, would you mind posting the settings that you're interested in looking into? I have disabled Cool n' Quiet and will turn it back on once I reach that stable point. I'm also going to post a picture of my rig as soon as possible. It's winter in SoCal right now, so my ambients are pretty cold, my toes are freezing.

Note: My rig has temperature control as a priority, I have a lot of case fans.

A Picture of my rig is inside the spoiler.


Spoiler: My Rig





I have a CM JetFlo on the exhaust right next to my VRMs. I have another CM JetFlo (on the side panel) that pushes cold air into the graphics cards.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well merry xmas guys... 2 years now and a month and look Still ticking with 1.68v LOL


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well merry xmas guys... 2 years now and a month and look Still ticking with 1.68v LOL


I call hacks







j/k nice stuff


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I call hacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k nice stuff


LOL

BF4 Sitting at 80-110FS with Mantle.. Solid no crashing.. and I can encode.. I think.. been a wile since I have done that..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL
> 
> BF4 Sitting at 80-110FS with Mantle.. Solid no crashing.. and I can encode.. I think.. been a wile since I have done that..


How the hell are you keeping those temps tame!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How the hell are you keeping those temps tame!


240 rad 360 rad D5 Pump about 6 fans.. and a ram cooler over the VRMS


----------



## robbo2

8350 Love. Had trouble running full pot, otherwise NB would have been higher.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> 8350 Love. Had trouble running full pot, otherwise NB would have been higher.


not bad

http://hwbot.org/submission/2394112_f3ers_2_ash3s_superpi___32m_fx_8350_13min_56sec_271ms


----------



## robbo2

300mhz faster and only 13 seconds quicker







It wasn't about the time, since I was stuck at 5ghz for the competition. Was more about how they can run PSC


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> 300mhz faster and only 13 seconds quicker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't about the time, since I was stuck at 5ghz for the competition. Was more about how they can run PSC


Gurt and I had a competition he ended up beating me due to chip frequency If you OCd your ram you I am sure can match or beat that score

and those 13 seconds are hard as heck to gain


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> and those 13 seconds are hard as heck to gain


Not really. At 5.3ghz I'd expect a time in the 12's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Not really. At 5.3ghz I'd expect a time in the 12's.


Good luck,

That was at 5.3 bare windows and Ram 8 8 8 24 @ 2133

Johan's @ 5.7

http://hwbot.org/submission/2466497_johan45_superpi___32m_fx_8350_13min_1sec_875ms

^not even hitting 12


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> That was at 5.3 bare windows and Ram 8 8 8 24 @ 2133


Win 7 = Fail. 2700 NB = Fail. Ram at 2133 C8 vs Ram at 2600 C8, that's a tough one. I bet all you sub timings were on auto too.

Your time sucks for the clock.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Win 7 = Fail. 2700 NB = Fail. Ram at 2133 C8 vs Ram at 2600 C8, that's a tough one. I bet all you sub timings were on auto too.
> 
> Your time sucks for the clock.


Put your $$ where your mouth is..

Hey guys.. we have another one calling me out LOLZ


----------



## robbo2

How much bro?

I can do it tomorrow then you pay me.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> How much bro?


Well, If I was so inclined to the competition I would say bump up to win 7 cause I am too busy to install XP just for that
Of course you can run XP on 12 Processes, but If you want to call me out, No RAM DISK = FAIL

you have some EPEEN to prove for no good reason, I was actually giving you a compliment and being like "hey try to see if you can with what you got"

Should I RAID SSD's as well just to play the bigger EPEEN cause ya know.. should I also mention that I actually use my computer for other things other than EPEEN? and I care not to be bothered with little competitions that apparently are not in good fun? To add to that XP is vulnerable city, and all the hackers LOVE that.

I actually work with my computer and actually make money with it,...

Nah.. If I was to do that I would be kicking in my Ex's door right now.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well, If I was so inclined to the competition I would say bump up to win 7 cause I am too busy to install XP just for that
> Of course you can run XP on 12 Processes, but If you want to call me out, No RAM DISK = FAIL
> 
> you have some EPEEN to prove for no good reason, I was actually giving you a compliment and being like "hey try to see if you can with what you got"
> 
> Should I RAID SSD's as well just to play the bigger EPEEN cause ya know.. should I also mention that I actually use my computer for other things other than EPEEN? and I care not to be bothered with little competitions that apparently are not in good fun?
> 
> Nah.. If I was to do that I would be kicking in my Ex's door right now.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just posted to show that Vishera can run PSC at 2600 C8. That's close to Intel on air and thought it was pretty cool, and you guys in this club might like to see that. You're the one who tried to slam your junk 32m down my throat.

You also challenged me to put my money where my mouth is. And now you care not to be bothered with little competitions. Hahahaha, you're a crack up man.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just posted to show that Vishera can run PSC at 2600 C8. That's close to Intel on air and thought it was pretty cool, and you guys in this club might like to see that. You're the one who tried to slam your junk 32m down my throat.
> 
> You also challenged me to put my money where my mouth is. And now you care not to be bothered with little competitions. Hahahaha, you're a crack up man.


I didn't see the 2600 so my apologies on that. Also, that score goes down faster with higher frequency IIRC

As far as what I said bout the money it was a figure of speech, if you can do it then do it and prove it. otherwise this is just talk. Also I wasn't bashing you and lastly You are quite arrogant. so by all means put me in my place.. you know what will happen, I will probably go to sleep happy wake up happy and continue my life.. cause it won't make any difference. Also SuperPi test.. does not prove that it is actually stable. STABLE @ 2600 CAS 8 would be something to actually count,

and end of the story is that this really doesn't mean much.. WHAT real world application would even be noticeable?


----------



## mus1mus

Easy guys.

If you wanna do it, do it for fun.







Not hurting each others ego. (though, it will. eventually







)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Easy guys.
> 
> If you wanna do it, do it for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hurting each others ego. (though, it will. eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I agree, lets see that 2600 get 12min scores.. He's so confident and wants to prove it by all means..


----------



## robbo2

But I want money for it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meisgoot312*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> Thanks for being so helpful! I'm interested in posting my power settings, but I don't know what settings to post, would you mind posting the settings that you're interested in looking into? I have disabled Cool n' Quiet and will turn it back on once I reach that stable point. I'm also going to post a picture of my rig as soon as possible. It's winter in SoCal right now, so my ambients are pretty cold, my toes are freezing.
> 
> Note: My rig has temperature control as a priority, I have a lot of case fans.
> 
> A Picture of my rig is inside the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CM JetFlo on the exhaust right next to my VRMs. I have another CM JetFlo (on the side panel) that pushes cold air into the graphics cards.


See man I told you these guys would help ya out!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> But I want money for it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Gurt and I had a competition *he ended up beating me* due to chip frequency If you OCd your ram you I am sure can match or beat that score
> 
> and those 13 seconds are hard as heck to gain


who's yer daddy


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> who's yer daddy


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*


classic film lol

happy xmas to all


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> classic film lol
> 
> happy xmas to all


Merry xmas gerty


----------



## Chopper1591

Merry X

Some people here that are willing to give me some ideas on how to put my loop together when I include the gpu.

Current state:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Have an extra 140mm radiator which I will place in the roof of the case. Have space for two 140mm fans in the top so that gives me some extra options for tubing. Will put the rad as pull exhaust to require the least tubing.
Gpu block will be an EK.

Still laying around here:
one 90 degree Rotary BP fitting
two BP barbs
one 45 degree Rotary adapter

Only have about one foot, maybe slightly more, of tubing left.
Hoping to be able to use the current tubing without having to buy extra.

Go crazy on the paint skillz.









Thanks all.


----------



## cssorkinman

Merry Christmas ! I hope the day finds you having as much to be happy about and thankful for as I do


----------



## Mike The Owl

A merry Christmas to all on this thread, make sure you all enjoy yourselfs.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A merry Christmas to all on this thread, make sure you all enjoy yourselfs.


Oh yeah I am, My brother is sending me something that he is engineering via AutoDesk and then 3D printing it.. Plus brisket smoked for 10 hours and sausage. mhmmmmm

Should mention he is only a senior in Highschool!


----------



## robbo2

How about this F3ERS 2 ASH3S. It's a friendly comp, and you win nothing.Personally, I would never have done this except I had to for the Country Cup. Drop your clock to 5ghz and have a go at this. It's not about who has the fastest chip, but who can tweak their system the best. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Oh yeah I am, My brother is sending me something that he is engineering via AutoDesk and then 3D printing it.. Plus brisket smoked for 10 hours and sausage. mhmmmmm
> 
> Should mention he is only a senior in Highschool!


Ahh men.

Sounds delicious.
Want it, now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ahh men.
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> Want it, now.


Com'on ovah! Theres a Keggerator too


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> How about this F3ERS 2 ASH3S. It's a friendly comp, and you win nothing.Personally, I would never have done this except I had to for the Country Cup. Drop your clock to 5ghz and have a go at this. It's not about who has the fastest chip, but who can tweak their system the best. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=75196


negatory.. I am running crap ram ATM Patriots.. I ran my other ram tweaked too long and fried them,.. plus moving and well its something like 2000 pages back but needless to say this RAM DOES NOT CLOCK worth crap lol

If I had more money free I would just buy another set.. don't take this as backing out just my means doesnt fit


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Com'on ovah! Theres a Keggerator too


Bit of a distance, what's in your keg?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Bit of a distance, what's in your keg?


its my buddy's but its budweiser, too yellow for you guys LOL


----------



## Nomadskid

How do NB voltage and CPU voltage offsets effect overclocks? I have an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> its my buddy's but its budweiser, too yellow for you guys LOL


Doable.

Long trip for me.
I'm from Holland after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> How do NB voltage and CPU voltage offsets effect overclocks? I have an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer


Ehmm..
I don't understand the question.

Depends on the stock voltage?
Offset is better for a boost overclock IIRC.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Doable.
> 
> Long trip for me.
> I'm from Holland after all.
> Ehmm..
> I don't understand the question.
> 
> Depends on the stock voltage?
> Offset is better for a boost overclock IIRC.


I wasn't sure if maybe boosting some of these voltages would help me stabilize my overclock. I'm going for 5.0 ghz, right now it's bootable and I can do everything except for benching.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I wasn't sure if maybe boosting some of these voltages would help me stabilize my overclock. I'm going for 5.0 ghz, right now it's bootable and I can do everything except for benching.


So, only light cpu loads?
Have you tried any stress test?

You probably need some more volts somewhere.
Why do you use offset instead of manual voltage?

Care to post some more info?
What are your settings? Including ram and cpu-nb.

Some of the other folks here will no doubt help you further.
I'm going to get some shut eye.

What are your spec's btw?
Board and cooling.

Bye all.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So, only light cpu loads?
> Have you tried any stress test?
> 
> You probably need some more volts somewhere.
> Why do you use offset instead of manual voltage?
> 
> Care to post some more info?
> What are your settings? Including ram and cpu-nb.
> 
> Some of the other folks here will no doubt help you further.
> I'm going to get some shut eye.
> 
> What are your spec's btw?
> Board and cooling.
> 
> Bye all.


Maybe he wants to use Cool'n Quiet, which is all but supported in manual mode (at least by ASUS)

Anyway, what are the voltage you're using for 5 GHZ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> How do NB voltage and CPU voltage offsets effect overclocks? I have an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer


NB voltage effects your north Bridge, if you are over clocking your NB then this is a factor. if you are not ocing your NB then you just need too account for the Vdroop to make sure its getting the voltage that it needs.

as for cpu v offset.

depends on what your chip and board like. some combos willl want default Vid with the added voltages coming from offset, while some other combos will prefer higher vids with less offset.

on my FM2+ asrock board and my Kaveri, +30-+55 is the offset range that combo likes, so raising Vid value on this combo works out alright.

test it out and see what works better.

whats your VDDA set too? also what is your NB clocked too? lowering it may help give you stability if you are using slower speed ram.


----------



## Nomadskid

I have an 8350 @ 5.0 GHZ, using an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer Mobo running bios 1.3 . I have it set to 1.5375 volts on the manual voltage. I am running AMD radeon R9 gamer series ram clocked at 2400 MHZ. the FSB is stock 200 and multi is set at 25.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I have an 8350 @ 5.0 GHZ, using an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer Mobo running bios 1.3 . I have it set to 1.5375 volts on the manual voltage. I am running AMD radeon R9 gamer series ram clocked at 2400 MHZ. the FSB is stock 200 and multi is set at 25.


Anything about the NB / HT and relative voltage?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I have an 8350 @ 5.0 GHZ, using an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer Mobo running bios 1.3 . I have it set to 1.5375 volts on the manual voltage. I am running AMD radeon R9 gamer series ram clocked at 2400 MHZ. the FSB is stock 200 and multi is set at 25.


what is your NB clock set too? 5ghz + 2400mhz ram + the nb clock to justify 2400mhz ram is not the easiest task. (not to say its impossible, but tough for a greener on this platform)


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is your NB clock set too? 5ghz + 2400mhz ram + the nb clock to justify 2400mhz ram is not the easiest task. (not to say its impossible, but tough for a greener on this platform)


Meh, 2400 MHZ is the bare minimum for him.

Suggested NB Clock / Voltage:

2400 MHZ - 1.175/1.2 V
2500 MHZ - 1.25/1.275 V
2600 MHZ - 1.3/1.325 V

HT link at 2600 MHZ to with no overvolt and he's good to go.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is your NB clock set too? 5ghz + 2400mhz ram + the nb clock to justify 2400mhz ram is not the easiest task. (not to say its impossible, but tough for a greener on this platform)
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, 2400 MHZ is the bare minimum for him.
> 
> Suggested NB Clock / Voltage:
> 
> 2400 MHZ - 1.175/1.2 V
> 2500 MHZ - 1.25/1.275 V
> 2600 MHZ - 1.3/1.325 V
> 
> HT link at 2600 MHZ to with no overvolt and he's good to go.
Click to expand...

have you done any testing on this VS 2133mhz ram @ comparable NB clocks?

2400mhz rated ram will do 2133mhz really nice at slightly tighter timings, you don't see justifiable gains until just over 2500mhz NB with 2400mhz ram.

but if you stick in the 2500-2600mhz range of NB, 2000 mhz ram also becomes a meaty contender.


----------



## Nomadskid

My NB is at x12-2400MHZ
I took this picture, I hope I got the right stuff.



to clarify, I don't care about power consumption, I just need this clock stable for my science fair project


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> have you done any testing on this VS 2133mhz ram @ comparable NB clocks?
> 
> 2400mhz rated ram will do 2133mhz really nice at slightly tighter timings, you don't see justifiable gains until just over 2500mhz NB with 2400mhz ram.


I don't understand your question, but I will still try to replay as best as I can:

I managed to squeeze 2640 MHZ at 1.325 V and 2132 MHZ. Definitely better than 2400 MHZ, but it mostly depends on CPU frequency.

In fact, the higher the CPU clock, the higher the values given by maxxmem (???)

I use corsair vengeance OCd at 2133 MHZ 10-11-11-24-37-1T

EDIT: HOLY COW, 1.4 V at the NB! That's going to fry it soon, lower it to 1.2 V if you are at 2400 MHZ!

And raise the VCore up 1 notch.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> have you done any testing on this VS 2133mhz ram @ comparable NB clocks?
> 
> 2400mhz rated ram will do 2133mhz really nice at slightly tighter timings, you don't see justifiable gains until just over 2500mhz NB with 2400mhz ram.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your question, but I will still try to replay as best as I can:
> 
> I managed to squeeze 2640 MHZ at 1.325 V and 2132 MHZ. Definitely better than 2400 MHZ, but it mostly depends on CPU frequency.
> 
> In fact, the higher the CPU clock, the higher the values given by maxxmem (???)
> 
> I use corsair vengeance OCd at 2133 MHZ 10-11-11-24-37-1T
Click to expand...

Maxxmem is utterly unreliable on this platform (see reference a.k.a. CCSorkinman)

ok, I will lay out my methodology.

I was using a ram disk and crystal disk mark.

comparing 1866, 2000, 2133, 2400 ram speeds vs 2400-2500-2550-2600-2700 nb clock

trying to keep core clocks as similar as possible.. (i think had 270ish mhz between the lowest clock and highest clock. so not perfectly scientific)

my results 2000 trumped 1866 every time (with the timings my stick can do), 2000/2133/2400 kinda bounced around the top depending on nb speeds.

below 2550mhz NB, 2400 has diminished gains if gain at all over the 2000 and 2133 speeds

IMHO, 2400mhz ram with a nb lower then 2600mhz just isn't worth it over the performance of 2400-2600mhz NB and 2000-2133mhz ram


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I don't understand your question, but I will still try to replay as best as I can:
> 
> I managed to squeeze 2640 MHZ at 1.325 V and 2132 MHZ. Definitely better than 2400 MHZ, but it mostly depends on CPU frequency.
> 
> In fact, the higher the CPU clock, the higher the values given by maxxmem (???)
> 
> I use corsair vengeance OCd at 2133 MHZ 10-11-11-24-37-1T
> 
> EDIT: HOLY COW, 1.4 V at the NB! That's going to fry it soon, lower it to 1.2 V if you are at 2400 MHZ!
> 
> And raise the VCore up 1 notch.


your saying use 1.55 volts and lower nb to 1.2v?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> your saying use 1.55 volts and lower nb to 1.2v?


NB should NEVER go past 1.35 V, unless you need 2700+ MHZ of course, which you don't, since you're keeping your NB at 2400 MHZ.

Since the NB is not out of voltage (not even at 1.2 V is near unstability, but don't go below 1.175 V), the only possibility is the CPU.

Crank it up until you're stable. If you really need those 5+ GHZ.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1.4v on the NB is nothing to worry about..

likely needed if you want to try and hit 2700NB


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I have an 8350 @ 5.0 GHZ, using an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer Mobo running bios 1.3 . I have it set to 1.5375 volts on the manual voltage. I am running AMD radeon R9 gamer series ram clocked at 2400 MHZ. the FSB is stock 200 and multi is set at 25.


Set your voltage to 1.55v and work your way from there, running the CPU at 5.0 and the ram at 2400Mhz will put a good amount of stress on it so you'll need extra voltage to accomodate for it.

and as before, cooling on the back of the socket and the vrm/NB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> your saying use 1.55 volts and lower nb to 1.2v?
> 
> 
> 
> NB should NEVER go past 1.35 V, unless you need 2700+ MHZ of course, which you don't, since you're keeping your NB at 2400 MHZ.
> 
> Since the NB is not out of voltage (not even at 1.2 V is near unstability, but don't go below 1.175 V), the only possibility is the CPU.
> 
> Crank it up until you're stable. If you really need those 5+ GHZ.
Click to expand...

Ummm, no.....with good cooling you can push it beyond that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.4v on the NB is nothing to worry about..
> 
> likely needed if you want to try and hit 2700NB


^ Yup, all of this


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.4v on the NB is nothing to worry about..
> 
> likely needed if you want to try and hit 2700NB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Set your voltage to 1.55v and work your way from there, running the CPU at 5.0 and the ram at 2400Mhz will put a good amount of stress on it so you'll need extra voltage to accomodate for it.
> 
> and as before, cooling on the back of the socket and the vrm/NB.
> Ummm, no.....with good cooling you can push it beyond that.
> ^ Yup, all of this


Seems like I need an update then, Last time I checked no one suggested to stay 24/7 at 1.4 V on the NB.

Definitely need to update.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Set your voltage to 1.55v and work your way from there, running the CPU at 5.0 and the ram at 2400Mhz will put a good amount of stress on it so you'll need extra voltage to accomodate for it.
> 
> and as before, cooling on the back of the socket and the vrm/NB.
> Ummm, no.....with good cooling you can push it beyond that.
> ^ Yup, all of this
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I need an update then, Last time I checked no one suggested to stay 24/7 at 1.4 V on the NB.
> 
> Definitely need to update.
Click to expand...

I've gone to 1.4v on the NB for 2800Mhz 24/7 but i'm on Water now so i stopped looking so much


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.4v on the NB is nothing to worry about..
> 
> likely needed if you want to try and hit 2700NB
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Set your voltage to 1.55v and work your way from there, running the CPU at 5.0 and the ram at 2400Mhz will put a good amount of stress on it so you'll need extra voltage to accomodate for it.
> 
> and as before, cooling on the back of the socket and the vrm/NB.
> Ummm, no.....with good cooling you can push it beyond that.
> ^ Yup, all of this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like I need an update then, Last time I checked no one suggested to stay 24/7 at 1.4 V on the NB.
> 
> Definitely need to update.
Click to expand...

well... its not a definitive sorta thing..

have cheap mobo with poor heat sinks.. it wouldn't be suggest. however if you have some cooling and the go to in the thread is to throw a fan on the NB/VRm heatsink, 9 times out of 10 you should be fine.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Seems like I need an update then, Last time I checked no one suggested to stay 24/7 at 1.4 V on the NB.
> 
> Definitely need to update.


High 3DVu, yep we tend to do thing a bit different here, as you can see! 1. 4 volts on the Northbridge is normal at a 5.0 clock, well it is on mine.








Hence the cooling fan tips I gave on the VRMs and nortthbridge.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> High 3DVu, yep we tend to do thing a bit different here, as you can see! 1. 4 volts on the Northbridge is normal at a 5.0 clock, well it is on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the cooling fan tips I gave on the VRMs and nortthbridge.


It all makes sense now, That makes sense on the "fan on the VRM" part too.

Still, if he's keeping 2400 MHZ, I'd stay at 1.2 V.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> It all makes sense now, That makes sense on the "fan on the VRM" part too.
> 
> Still, if he's keeping 2400 MHZ, I'd stay at 1.2 V.


Mines at 2600' hence the 1.4v.


----------



## Nomadskid

I bumped up voltage to 1.55 and then I drop NB to 1.2. I upped HT to 2600. and then I booted, i passed my first run of the physics test in firestrike with a score of 9506


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I bumped up voltage to 1.55 and then I drop NB to 1.2. I upped HT to 2600. and then I booted, i passed my first run of the physics test in firestrike with a score of 9506


Score is a little low IMHO

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838

mine @ 4.76ghz


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I bumped up voltage to 1.55 and then I drop NB to 1.2. I upped HT to 2600. and then I booted, i passed my first run of the physics test in firestrike with a score of 9506


I'm shOt at 3dmark but here's my last. The physics score was higher than 9506' bit it was using the normal fire strike.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz


Well darn


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Well darn
Click to expand...

try one of two things.. (or both)

lower your ram speeds to 2000-2133, and tighten up the main timings

or

Raise your NB to at least 2600mhz if you want to stick to 2400mhz ram.

lowering the ram speed will be the less painful to manage of the two


----------



## robbo2

Theoretically you can run the CPU/NB voltage as high as your Vcore. It's just that at a certain point it will stop scaling due to heat.


----------



## Nomadskid

I ran it again and got a score of 9835


----------



## 3DVu

The low score could be caused by a low VCore, in fact here's my score at 4,95 GHZ
http://hwbot.org/submission/2708814_3dw_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_270x_6568_marks/

And I'm using a mid end 1x GPU, so I consider myself satisfied... I think?


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz


After looking at these again, my physics scores are higher than yours. You have a higher total score due to the 780


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at these again, my physics scores are higher than yours. You have a higher total score due to the 780
Click to expand...

9835 physics is more along the lines of what your clocks should bring.

I wan't looking at my total score (my TI kinda inflates it) I was comparing my physics to your run you posted a few posts ago.

50-70 points higher with a lower clock. just a sign something is off.

I would run it a few more times to see if the average lands close to 9800ish or 9500ish if it lands closer to 9500 you will have more tweaking to do to raise it consistantly


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> The low score could be caused by a low VCore, in fact here's my score at 4,95 GHZ
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2708814_3dw_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_270x_6568_marks/
> 
> And I'm using a mid end 1x GPU, so I consider myself satisfied... I think?


how is your ram booting into windows with an 11 tRAS?


----------



## Nomadskid

Thanks everyone for the help. +rep to those who helped me. @Sgt Bilko @3DVu @FlailScHLAMP


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz


Nice Physics Flail.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3588278

I'm struggling to get mine to 9500. At a higher CPU Clock. My RAM maybe.

But the 290 seems to be hanging in there. Clocked at 1200 and 1700 Core and Memory respectively. So I guess I should be happy.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Physics Flail.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3588278
> 
> I'm struggling to get mine to 9500. At a higher CPU Clock. My RAM maybe.
> 
> But the 290 seems to be hanging in there. Clocked at 1200 and 1700 Core and Memory respectively. So I guess I should be happy.
Click to expand...

Those seem like pretty good clocks on the 290 to me.
Keep pushin!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3302514


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice Physics Flail.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3588278
> 
> I'm struggling to get mine to 9500. At a higher CPU Clock. My RAM maybe.
> 
> But the 290 seems to be hanging in there. Clocked at 1200 and 1700 Core and Memory respectively. So I guess I should be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those seem like pretty good clocks on the 290 to me.
> Keep pushin!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3302514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OUCH!!

You guys are killin' it with the Physics Score.

Guess I'll have a lot of tweaking to do to raise it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Score is a little low IMHO
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3005838
> 
> mine @ 4.76ghz
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice Physics Flail.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3588278
> 
> I'm struggling to get mine to 9500. At a higher CPU Clock. My RAM maybe.
> 
> But the 290 seems to be hanging in there. Clocked at 1200 and 1700 Core and Memory respectively. So I guess I should be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Those seem like pretty good clocks on the 290 to me.
> Keep pushin!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3302514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OUCH!!
> 
> You guys are killin' it with the Physics Score.
> 
> Guess I'll have a lot of tweaking to do to raise it.
Click to expand...

Yup









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265902


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how is your ram booting into windows with an 11 tRAS?


I don't have the slightest idea, since it's supposed to be 24.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> your saying use 1.55 volts and lower nb to 1.2v?
> 
> 
> 
> NB should NEVER go past 1.35 V, unless you need 2700+ MHZ of course, which you don't, since you're keeping your NB at 2400 MHZ.
> 
> Since the NB is not out of voltage (not even at 1.2 V is near unstability, but don't go below 1.175 V), the only possibility is the CPU.
> 
> Crank it up until you're stable. If you really need those 5+ GHZ.
Click to expand...

The CPU-NB has the same voltage limit as the rest of the CPU amd that is 1.55V. You won't fry your CPU-NB by running at 1.4V


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The CPU-NB has the same voltage limit as the rest of the CPU amd that is 1.55V. You won't fry your CPU-NB by running at 1.4V


The more you know, really.

Now I will definitely remember this when my H100I comes, I really had trouble balancing NB/HT and RAM at the same time, while keeping a good frequency.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The CPU-NB has the same voltage limit as the rest of the CPU amd that is 1.55V. You won't fry your CPU-NB by running at 1.4V
> 
> 
> 
> The more you know, really.
> 
> Now I will definitely remember this when my H100I comes, I really had trouble balancing NB/HT and RAM at the same time, while keeping a good frequency.
Click to expand...

You should only have to push 1. 35 or more when you are trying to push 2133 or more RAM speed combined with a 2600 or more NB. Higher if you are trying to combine high RAM and NB speeds WITH all 4 slots populated. Like me I've been running on 1.4125V for ages now with 2060MHz CL9 ram and NB at 2580 or so. I used to run 1.45 when I had only 2 slots filled with my ram at 2400 CL9 and my CPU-NB at 2700. But on your H100I I would recommend that you try keep CPU-NB volts down. It's the second biggest generator of heat aside from Vcore. And on an H100I you will reach your cooling limit before your chips limit most likely. So aim for 4.8 - 4.9 GHz with as close to stock CPU-NB as possible. Because core speed is more important than CPU-NB on these chips. And if you try pushing CPU-NB up at the same time as your core speeds. You will find your milage with your OC could be a lot less than expected.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Set your voltage to 1.55v and work your way from there, running the CPU at 5.0 and the ram at 2400Mhz will put a good amount of stress on it so you'll need extra voltage to accomodate for it.
> 
> and as before, cooling on the back of the socket and the vrm/NB.
> Ummm, no.....with good cooling you can push it beyond that.
> ^ Yup, all of this


That 5.0 and ram combo alone requires added cpu-nb volts. True.
Even with rather low cpu-nb speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well... its not a definitive sorta thing..
> 
> have cheap mobo with poor heat sinks.. it wouldn't be suggest. however if you have some cooling and the go to in the thread is to throw a fan on the NB/VRm heatsink, 9 times out of 10 you should be fine.


Yep.
I was a bit scared at first too.

Rule of thumb:
keep it cool, rock on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> It all makes sense now, That makes sense on the "fan on the VRM" part too.
> 
> Still, if he's keeping 2400 MHZ, I'd stay at 1.2 V.


Thats about right.
Mine at 2400 likes 1.1875v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Mines at 2600' hence the 1.4v.


That's a bit high.
I am at 2680 with "only" 1.3v.

Tried lowering it?
With 1.4 I can probably do 2800.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> try one of two things.. (or both)
> 
> lower your ram speeds to 2000-2133, and tighten up the main timings
> 
> or
> 
> Raise your NB to at least 2600mhz if you want to stick to 2400mhz ram.
> 
> lowering the ram speed will be the less painful to manage of the two


Second.
Can't recall if you told me to, but for me raising the cpu-nb gave me a good deal of extra bandwidth on the 2400 ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> The low score could be caused by a low VCore, in fact here's my score at 4,95 GHZ
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2708814_3dw_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_270x_6568_marks/
> 
> And I'm using a mid end 1x GPU, so I consider myself satisfied... I think?


Low score is most likely just instability.
Benches are pretty easy to pass with a unstable clock. Except Cinebench on 5.2+, just can't seem to do it with my chip.









Gpu shouldn't matter at all for a physics score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help. +rep to those who helped me. @Sgt Bilko @3DVu @FlailScHLAMP


Told ya you would find great help here.









What is your final clock?
Did you raise the cpu-nb after all?

Can highly recommend it...
Either that, or lower your ram and tighten the timmings.
With such a low cpu-nb you are wasting potential ram performance @ 2400 ram.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> How do NB voltage and CPU voltage offsets effect overclocks? I have an Asrock 990FX Fatality Killer


in my experience the voltage offsets with the killer caused my temperatures to skyrocket for some reason even when it ran same voltages under load...However the voltage offsets give it that extra amount specified at idle and when load hits it will drop accordingly...I never got offsets to work properly with that board even with front and backside vrm cooling....be very careful with nb voltage in general and expecially on this.board up to 4.6 I never had to mess with my nb aside from an extremely small bump as per flails suggestion...The cpu nb is the voltage you can tweak a little if you are over clocking ram or running higher clocks


----------



## icyeye

this is mine overclocked corsair dominator 1600 CL9 ,with tightened timings..








what u think about it folks?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this is mine overclocked corsair dominator 1600 CL9 ,with tightened timings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think about it folks?


2080MHz at CL7? That is pretty good me thinks!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this is mine overclocked corsair dominator 1600 CL9 ,with tightened timings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think about it folks?


Wow.
Is that stable?

Pretty insane from a 1600 c9 kit.
Which volts are you running on both the ram and the cpu-nb?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 2080MHz at CL7? That is pretty good me thinks!


That's some impressive work right there! I can barely reach 56.6 ns at 4.5 GHZ.

Truly impressive work.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> That's some impressive work right there! I can barely reach 56.6 ns at 4.5 GHZ.
> 
> Truly impressive work.


Mine's better.








It's actually the bandwidth that is impressive IMO.

Current:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Stock, but tightened and @ 1T vs 2T:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Mine's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually the bandwidth that is impressive IMO.
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock, but tightened and @ 1T vs 2T:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm wanting to mess with my timings but I don't own full version so it's hard to tell how much better...Have to load my stock bios file to the bios button so I don't have to pull the cmos battery that's under video card spot







I'd like to get 2400 with cl9 but I dunno that's a stretch probably


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Mine's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually the bandwidth that is impressive IMO.
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock, but tightened and @ 1T vs 2T:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't actually find your scores so much exciting. Aren't the memory scores at 2400 MHZ too low compared to 2145 MHZ?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> this is mine overclocked corsair dominator 1600 CL9 ,with tightened timings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think about it folks?


That's really cool, I struggle with ram clocking as I can't seem to get the settings and voltage stable, the best I ever did was this.



As I overclock to learn about these things I really should try harder!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I don't actually find your scores so much exciting. Aren't the memory scores at 2400 MHZ too low compared to 2145 MHZ?


Ehm..

I don't know how broad your knowledge is about ram performance.
Higher mhz doesn't mean performance.
Its the combination of speed and timings.

I aim for low latency.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ehm..
> 
> I don't know how broad your knowledge is about ram performance.
> Higher mhz doesn't mean performance.
> Its the combination of speed and timings.
> 
> I aim for low latency.


I knew that timings affected latency, not speed.


----------



## icyeye

well mine daily driver is this one..and i got no problem.











and here is the lowest timing i can push with this RAM.







ofc..only for testing



and for last one... this is the higher frequency with cl 9..well i manage to do 2400 but it was crashed so... was never tryed again but..maybe i will do it yust for test



RAM voltage are 1.7V all the time...and i got no problem with that since i bought them 4 years ago.
NB is 1.4 V all the time.


----------



## mus1mus

Both speed (bandwidth!) and latency attributes to timings.

You need to find the balance between bandwidth and latency.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I don't actually find your scores so much exciting. Aren't the memory scores at 2400 MHZ too low compared to 2145 MHZ?


Seeing what icyeye achieved, I decided to see if I could get more out of my kit.
Somehow expected it too. As mine is 2400 c9 by default.

Pretty impressive.
Will try for me when I find the time:



I actually broke 50ms.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seeing what icyeye achieved, I decided to see if I could get more out of my kit.
> Somehow expected it too. As mine is 2400 c9 by default.
> 
> Pretty impressive.
> Will try for me when I find the time:


With a higher CPU clock, I bet you'll hit that Chop!


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seeing what icyeye achieved, I decided to see if I could get more out of my kit.
> Somehow expected it too. As mine is 2400 c9 by default.
> 
> Pretty impressive.
> Will try for me when I find the time:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually broke 50ms.


Now that's more impressive.

I just tried 2200 MHZ a while ago, needed 1.7 V to boot and froze up as soon as i ran the test....

That could have also been because of the NB at 2740 MHZ 1.4 V. Who knows.


----------



## Nomadskid

You guys will have to teach me about Memory overclocks as Kingston sent me a 16gb set of their 2400mhz beast memory and told me to overclock the snot out of it.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seeing what icyeye achieved, I decided to see if I could get more out of my kit.
> Somehow expected it too. As mine is 2400 c9 by default.
> 
> Pretty impressive.
> Will try for me when I find the time:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually broke 50ms.


What's your CPU/NB voltage for 2800mhz CPU/NB frequency:thumb:


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With a higher CPU clock, I bet you'll hit that Chop!


Most likely.
But that is also my problem...

The chip really doesn't like higher then 4.8 somehow.
It is an 8320 after all, and one of the earlier batches.
Seems like newer chips are much better.

Can we go higher on the cpu-nb?
This was the highest I tried so far. Not so comfy to put even more volts through it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Now that's more impressive.
> 
> I just tried 2200 MHZ a while ago, needed 1.7 V to boot and froze up as soon as i ran the test....
> 
> That could have also been because of the NB at 2740 MHZ 1.4 V. Who knows.


Yeah, pretty satisfied with those results.
Ram was at only 1.65v
Correction: ram was actually at 1.675v to make sure it had enough juice.

How did you try it?
Tried 2200 with a lower cpu-nb?
I find 1.4v a bit much for 2700ish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> What's your CPU/NB voltage for 2800mhz CPU/NB frequency:thumb:


With the above shot, 1.4v
Haven't tried less, nor more.

*Edit*:
Looks like there is actually more left to gain on the chip. One notch up.
Will try to up the fsb later. Getting some shuteye first, was a long day.










Latency even a tad lower.


----------



## ebduncan

I just got a new set of ram for Xmas. I been wanting to go to 16gb for awhile.

I am running at 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-CR2 or the memories XMP settings. I haven't bothered tweaking it yet.

my old memory was running at 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-CR1

When I get some more time I will post up some Aida scores factory speed and my tweaked speed. Although I will likely put my other 2 sticks of memory in and have a total of 24gb memory. The computer wouldn't post at previous speeds of DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-CR1 with all 4 sticks.

So will have to see what I can get all 4 sticks to run at. Bulldozer/Piledriver doesn't like high speed memory in all 4 slots. This should be fun haha.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I just got a new set of ram for Xmas. I been wanting to go to 16gb for awhile.
> 
> I am running at 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-CR2 or the memories XMP settings. I haven't bothered tweaking it yet.
> 
> my old memory was running at 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-CR1
> 
> When I get some more time I will post up some Aida scores factory speed and my tweaked speed. Although I will likely put my other 2 sticks of memory in and have a total of 24gb memory. The computer wouldn't post at previous speeds of DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-CR1 with all 4 sticks.
> 
> So will have to see what I can get all 4 sticks to run at. Bulldozer/Piledriver doesn't like high speed memory in all 4 slots. This should be fun haha.


By all means it should be doable pretty well actually.

I can't recall who runs it, was it Mega, Gerti or F3ars?








Bet who ever it was is able to help you out.

Probably just need to raise your cpu-nb a bit.

I expect your ram to perform pretty identical to your older 2000 9-9-9-1t kit.
Try tightening the 2400 clock down a bit, if possible.

Also what is your cpu-nb clock?
You want to raise that to at least 2600 IMO.

Good night y'all.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> By all means it should be doable pretty well actually.
> 
> I can't recall who runs it, was it Mega, Gerti or F3ars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet who ever it was is able to help you out.
> 
> Probably just need to raise your cpu-nb a bit.
> 
> I expect your ram to perform pretty identical to your older 2000 9-9-9-1t kit.
> Try tightening the 2400 clock down a bit, if possible.
> 
> Also what is your cpu-nb clock?
> You want to raise that to at least 2600 IMO.
> 
> Good night y'all.


cpu-nb is at 2400. I haven't had much luck with going any higher. Although I cannot say I have tried lately. Most of my overclock settings come from my previous UD3 board which I replaced because the Lan went out . I spent forever tweaking on it. I haven't spent much time on my new Asrock Extreme 9 board tweaking wise. I put the cpu to 5ghz set the voltage and set the memory timings. Made sure it was stable, then started to play games. Never really spent much time beyond that. Now that I have new ram it gives me a reason to go back and tinker some more.


----------



## Alastair

Erm..... I'll um... I'll just leave this here.


Edit: I dunno if my aged version of AIDA makes a difference in scores. But I was particularly impressed with the latency on that run. Was with 2700NB.


----------



## icyeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seeing what icyeye achieved, I decided to see if I could get more out of my kit.
> Somehow expected it too. As mine is 2400 c9 by default.
> 
> Pretty impressive.
> Will try for me when I find the time:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually broke 50ms.


welll i think that this is the maximum which i can squize from mine 1600 CL9..hehe...


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> welll i think that this is the maximum which i can squize from mine 1600 CL9..hehe...


Can you pass (Super_Pi "16M") with those settings? That would be pretty amazing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Most likely.
> But that is also my problem...
> 
> The chip really doesn't like higher then 4.8 somehow.
> It is an 8320 after all, and one of the earlier batches.
> Seems like newer chips are much better.
> 
> Can we go higher on the cpu-nb?


Mine would be unstable after the 2700 mark. And I think most of the chips will. Not saying all. Just to clarify.









Voltage monitoring on the CPU-NB also fails to detect after 1.5 Volts.

But nearly most of the chips will be happy at 2600.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> cpu-nb is at 2400. I haven't had much luck with going any higher. Although I cannot say I have tried lately. Most of my overclock settings come from my previous UD3 board which I replaced because the Lan went out . I spent forever tweaking on it. I haven't spent much time on my new Asrock Extreme 9 board tweaking wise. I put the cpu to 5ghz set the voltage and set the memory timings. Made sure it was stable, then started to play games. Never really spent much time beyond that. Now that I have new ram it gives me a reason to go back and tinker some more.


Did you just boot and put it to 5ghz directly?
That is not the way to go.

Every board is different.
Start from the basics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Erm..... I'll um... I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> Edit: I dunno if my aged version of AIDA makes a difference in scores. But I was particularly impressed with the latency on that run. Was with 2700NB.


Decent score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> welll i think that this is the maximum which i can squize from mine 1600 CL9..hehe...


You really have a nice set there.
Will go and see how high I can go on the ram clock when I have time today.
Haven't tried past 2400 yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine would be unstable after the 2700 mark. And I think most of the chips will. Not saying all. Just to clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage monitoring on the CPU-NB also fails to detect after 1.5 Volts.
> 
> But nearly most of the chips will be happy at 2600.


Will have to run tests to see if it is stable.
After 1.5? Rofl.
That is insane.


----------



## ebduncan

Chopper your funny.

I sure did start at 5ghz because I know what I am doing and I knew my chip would do 5ghz right off the bat because it ran at 5ghz before i changed boards.

Every board may be different but i knew where to start and that was 5ghz.

I'm very experianced


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Chopper your funny.
> 
> I sure did start at 5ghz because I know what I am doing and I knew my chip would do 5ghz right off the bat because it ran at 5ghz before i changed boards.
> 
> Every board may be different but i knew where to start and that was 5ghz.
> 
> I'm very experianced


Didnt mean to offend you.
I can't tell someones experience level by the username


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Did you just boot and put it to 5ghz directly?
> That is not the way to go.
> 
> Every board is different.
> Start from the basics.
> Decent score.
> You really have a nice set there.
> Will go and see how high I can go on the ram clock when I have time today.
> Haven't tried past 2400 yet.
> *Will have to run tests to see if it is stable.
> After 1.5? Rofl.
> That is insane*.


Believe me or not, my CPU's thermals does not scale with CPU-NB Voltage.







But really no point pushing it further as approaching 2700 and my chip's memory controller go berserk.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Believe me or not, my CPU's thermals does not scale with CPU-NB Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really no point pushing it further as approaching 2700 and my chip's memory controller go berserk.


Lucky you, overclocking the NB gives me a 4-5 °C increase, no matter how far is that overclock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Believe me or not, my CPU's thermals does not scale with CPU-NB Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really no point pushing it further as approaching 2700 and my chip's memory controller go berserk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Lucky you, overclocking the NB gives me a 4-5 °C increase, no matter how far is that overclock.
Click to expand...

Not too lucky with the chip though. lol

It's too much of a pig. Takes 1.6+ Volts for 4.8


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not too lucky with the chip though. lol
> 
> It's too much of a pig. Takes 1.6+ Volts for 4.8


Definitely not a golden chip.

Could have been worse though, there are people who aren't even able to get 4.8 GHZ


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Believe me or not, my CPU's thermals does not scale with CPU-NB Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really no point pushing it further as approaching 2700 and my chip's memory controller go berserk.


2700 is a nice clock.
Nothing to complain about.

1.6+ for 4.8 on the other hand.








Thought mine was extreme.

Does 4.8 with "only" ~1.5v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Lucky you, overclocking the NB gives me a 4-5 °C increase, no matter how far is that overclock.


I haven't payed that much attention to the temp increase myself.
Thermals are fine here anyway.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 2700 is a nice clock.
> Nothing to complain about.
> 
> 1.6+ for 4.8 on the other hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought mine was extreme.
> 
> Does 4.8 with "only" ~1.5v
> I haven't payed that much attention to the temp increase myself.
> Thermals are fine here anyway.


Oh, be sure that with a 212 EVO you can "feel" the difference, and it's frustrating.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Believe me or not, my CPU's thermals does not scale with CPU-NB Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really no point pushing it further as approaching 2700 and my chip's memory controller go berserk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700 is a nice clock.
> Nothing to complain about.
> 
> 1.6+ for 4.8 on the other hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought mine was extreme.
> 
> Does 4.8 with "only" ~1.5v
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Lucky you, overclocking the NB gives me a 4-5 °C increase, no matter how far is that overclock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't payed that much attention to the temp increase myself.
> Thermals are fine here anyway.
Click to expand...

Mine also needs 1.5V for 4.8 and around 1.55-1.57 depending on the ambient temps for 4.9. I can't help but wonder if my chip would do better on a better board.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mine also needs 1.5V for 4.8 and around 1.55-1.57 depending on the ambient temps for 4.9. I can't help but wonder if my chip would do better on a better board.


Changing motherboard can completely change the situation, for better or for worse.

EXAMPLE: When I had an Asrock 990FX, 4 ghz could have only been done with 1.28 V (1.272 real).

Switched to a M5A97 EVO R2.0, I can get stable at 1.23 V, which is a big difference.

But I don't think there would be a great difference between a SABERTOOTH 990FX and a Crosshair V.

Still I need 1.49 V to get to 4.8 GHZ. And 1.52 for 4.95.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Oh, be sure that with a 212 EVO you can "feel" the difference, and it's frustrating.


Hehe, yeah.
That one will certainly hold you back.

Don't have the problem with my 360 radiator.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mine also needs 1.5V for 4.8 and around 1.55-1.57 depending on the ambient temps for 4.9. I can't help but wonder if my chip would do better on a better board.


Maybe, maybe not.

You have the m5a99fx, right?
Thats not a bad board.
IMO chaning to another board for "maybe" a little extra headroom is not worth it.
For the money you would most likely be better of by getting another chip.

My money is also on the fact that you run 4 sticks of ram.
That does require more volts after all.

What do you run to call it stable?
Do you aim for completely stable, or stable enough?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Changing motherboard can completely change the situation, for better or for worse.
> 
> EXAMPLE: When I had an Asrock 990FX, 4 ghz could have only been done with 1.28 V (1.272 real).
> 
> Switched to a M5A97 EVO R2.0, I can get stable at 1.23 V, which is a big difference.
> 
> But I don't think there would be a great difference between a SABERTOOTH 990FX and a Crosshair V.
> 
> Still I need 1.49 V to get to 4.8 GHZ. And 1.52 for 4.95.


I have no real comparison, but I really think top end will be close to each other on every "decent" board.
Like you experienced, stock and mild overclock is where the biggest difference is.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hehe, yeah.
> That one will certainly hold you back.
> 
> Don't have the problem with my 360 radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> You have the m5a99fx, right?
> Thats not a bad board.
> IMO chaning to another board for "maybe" a little extra headroom is not worth it.
> For the money you would most likely be better of by getting another chip.
> 
> My money is also on the fact that you run 4 sticks of ram.
> That does require more volts after all.
> 
> What do you run to call it stable?
> Do you aim for completely stable, or stable enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no real comparison, but I really think top end will be close to each other on every "decent" board.
> Like you experienced, stock and mild overclock is where the biggest difference is.


I don't think I would be able to achieve anything better from a better board, my chip strictly refuses to go over 5.1 GHZ at human voltage (which is 1.575 for me)

And I don't even know if 1.575 V are enough, didn't try them out, yet.

I'm waiting so much for the 29-30 that I could barely explode, I still remember the old days there 4.3 GHZ could only be done with 1.36 V, and now 1.36 V are for 4.5 GHZ at the very least.

I think overclocking is not only a way to achieve more performance, but a very complex challenge that, in the end, should give extreme satisfaction to everyone, knowing that you spent so much time working on this thing and now it's finally done, and you did it all by yourself.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Didnt mean to offend you.
> I can't tell someones experience level by the username


no worries you didn't offend me. Would have figured you would have seen some of my posts before. Cheers


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I don't think I would be able to achieve anything better from a better board, my chip strictly refuses to go over 5.1 GHZ at human voltage (which is 1.575 for me)
> 
> And I don't even know if 1.575 V are enough, didn't try them out, yet.
> 
> I'm waiting so much for the 29-30 that I could barely explode, I still remember the old days there 4.3 GHZ could only be done with 1.36 V, and now 1.36 V are for 4.5 GHZ at the very least.
> 
> I think overclocking is not only a way to achieve more performance, but a very complex challenge that, in the end, should give extreme satisfaction to everyone, knowing that you spent so much time working on this thing and now it's finally done, and you did it all by yourself.


Are you saying you are running 5.1 with the 212 evo?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> no worries you didn't offend me. Would have figured you would have seen some of my posts before. Cheers


Probably.
I just can't remember every stuff I see here.
Sometimes I need to scroll to 10+ new pages when haven't been here for just one day.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Oh, be sure that with a 212 EVO you can "feel" the difference, and it's frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, yeah.
> That one will certainly hold you back.
> 
> Don't have the problem with my 360 radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mine also needs 1.5V for 4.8 and around 1.55-1.57 depending on the ambient temps for 4.9. I can't help but wonder if my chip would do better on a better board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> You have the m5a99fx, right?
> Thats not a bad board.
> IMO chaning to another board for "maybe" a little extra headroom is not worth it.
> For the money you would most likely be better of by getting another chip.
> 
> My money is also on the fact that you run 4 sticks of ram.
> That does require more volts after all.
> 
> What do you run to call it stable?
> Do you aim for completely stable, or stable enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Changing motherboard can completely change the situation, for better or for worse.
> 
> EXAMPLE: When I had an Asrock 990FX, 4 ghz could have only been done with 1.28 V (1.272 real).
> 
> Switched to a M5A97 EVO R2.0, I can get stable at 1.23 V, which is a big difference.
> 
> But I don't think there would be a great difference between a SABERTOOTH 990FX and a Crosshair V.
> 
> Still I need 1.49 V to get to 4.8 GHZ. And 1.52 for 4.95.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no real comparison, but I really think top end will be close to each other on every "decent" board.
> Like you experienced, stock and mild overclock is where the biggest difference is.
Click to expand...

Completely stable 4.8 GHz with 1.5 and 4.9GHz 1.57V with 20X runs of IBT at Very High. Rock solid never crashed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Definitely not a golden chip.
> 
> *Could have been worse though, there are people who aren't even able to get 4.8 GHZ*


That'd be a combination of a lot of things.

time spent to get to know the system
components quality
patience

Mine for example would not stabilize ising multi after 4.7GHz on whatever Voltage. But I can call my 4.9 stable by passing IBT 30 at least runs at very high and max. Temps are north of what everyone would recommend though. Kudos to the voltage it needs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> *2700 is a nice clock.
> Nothing to complain about.*
> 
> 1.6+ for 4.8 on the other hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought mine was extreme.
> 
> Does 4.8 with "only" ~1.5v
> I haven't payed that much attention to the temp increase myself.
> Thermals are fine here anyway.


I said goes uncontrollable approaching 2700 right?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mine also needs 1.5V for 4.8 and around 1.55-1.57 depending on the ambient temps for 4.9. I can't help but wonder if my chip would do better on a better board.


Well, a better mobo can always guarantee and give you confidence that it's (ahem) better.









You can try pushing things a little further knowing that you might get extra performance out of it. Kitty's advantage for example against lower end Asus' boards is the VRM and it's Cooling. 1.65 Vcore on highest Duty Cycle with a fan on them and you'll cruise at 70C. They can go past 100C before whistling danger FYI.

In short, you'll run out of chip cooling before you start worrying about them.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I don't think I would be able to achieve anything better from a better board, my chip strictly refuses to go over 5.1 GHZ at human voltage (which is 1.575 for me)
> 
> And I don't even know if 1.575 V are enough, didn't try them out, yet.
> 
> I'm waiting so much for the 29-30 that I could barely explode, I still remember the old days there 4.3 GHZ could only be done with 1.36 V, and now 1.36 V are for 4.5 GHZ at the very least.
> 
> I think overclocking is not only a way to achieve more performance, but a very complex challenge that, in the end, should give extreme satisfaction to everyone, knowing that you spent so much time working on this thing and now it's finally done, and you did it all by yourself.


you are considering running a 212 evolution at 1.57 volts? Damn toasty


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Are you saying you are running 5.1 with the 212 evo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably.
> I just can't remember every stuff I see here.
> Sometimes I need to scroll to 10+ new pages when haven't been here for just one day.


that's why you should set preferences to 30 per page


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Are you saying you are running 5.1 with the 212 evo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably.
> I just can't remember every stuff I see here.
> Sometimes I need to scroll to 10+ new pages when haven't been here for just one day.


Not a chance! Or rather, I DID try go up to 5.1 GHZ for fast benchmarks, the results were scary.

I went from 45 degrees to 69 in the package in a matter of 5-6 seconds and the core temp skyrocketed to 74 °C.

It was horrible, truly horrible.

As soon as I finished to run HWBot I was completely unsatisfied with the results, but the AMD Rookie Rumble is completely unfair on this matter. They count the score / number of cores, which gives me a relatively low score compared to a sempron 145.

Same thing for the Overclock. AMD Rookie Rumble is all about unfairness. That's why I'm placed 4th.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Completely stable 4.8 GHz with 1.5 and 4.9GHz 1.57V with 20X runs of IBT at Very High. Rock solid never crashed.


Thats rather stable indeed.

Weirdly I still failed a run of IBT sometimes, after it did pass 20 runs on very-high multiple times.

Don't you have the itch?
To just want the magic 5.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a combination of a lot of things.
> 
> time spent to get to know the system
> components quality
> patience
> 
> Mine for example would not stabilize ising multi after 4.7GHz on whatever Voltage. But I can call my 4.9 stable by passing IBT 30 at least runs at very high and max. Temps are north of what everyone would recommend though. Kudos to the voltage
> 
> 
> it needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said goes uncontrollable approaching 2700 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a better mobo can always guarantee and give you confidence that it's (ahem) better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try pushing things a little further knowing that you might get extra performance out of it. Kitty's advantage for example against lower end Asus' boards is the VRM and it's Cooling. 1.65 Vcore on highest Duty Cycle with a fan on them and you'll cruise at 70C. They can go past 100C before whistling danger FYI.
> 
> In short, you'll run out of chip cooling before you start worrying about them.


Agreed.
Cooling on the Kitty is proper.








Far better then on my previous UD3 rev 1.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that's why you should set preferences to 30 per page


True.
Would still leave a lot of posts/reply's left to read after one or two days.
Plus, I aint got the best memory.... so forgive me for not remembering every single line here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Not a chance! Or rather, I DID try go up to 5.1 GHZ for fast benchmarks, the results were scary.
> 
> I went from 45 degrees to 69 in the package in a matter of 5-6 seconds and the core temp skyrocketed to 74 °C.
> 
> It was horrible, truly horrible.
> 
> As soon as I finished to run HWBot I was completely unsatisfied with the results, but the AMD Rookie Rumble is completely unfair on this matter. They count the score / number of cores, which gives me a relatively low score compared to a sempron 145.
> 
> Same thing for the Overclock. AMD Rookie Rumble is all about unfairness. That's why I'm placed 4th.


I can't follow you on the Rookie Rumble thing.

I do lol at you actually trying so high on a 212, that takes balls.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> You guys will have to teach me about Memory overclocks as Kingston sent me a 16gb set of their 2400mhz beast memory and told me to overclock the snot out of it.


They may be the same set that I have , on the FX platform, this is the top frequency I have been able to get from them. ( on air cooling and pretty nearly stock voltage iirc)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2820780

http://hwbot.org/submission/2392171_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1342.6_mhz


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats rather stable indeed.
> 
> Weirdly I still failed a run of IBT sometimes, after it did pass 20 runs on very-high multiple times.
> 
> Don't you have the itch?
> To just want the magic 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> Cooling on the Kitty is proper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far better then on my previous UD3 rev 1.0
> True.
> Would still leave a lot of posts/reply's left to read after one or two days.
> Plus, I aint got the best memory.... so forgive me for not remembering every single line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't follow you on the Rookie Rumble thing.
> 
> I do lol at you actually trying so high on a 212, that takes balls.


Rookie rumble is unfair because HWBot prime scores are divided by the number of cores.

It's hard to explain, so take a look here:

HWBot Prime

As you can see the score is divided by the number of cores, which means:

A) Next time I will disable 4 cores to get a better score/core ratio

B) Even though I have the most high score (I'm 3DW BTW) I suck badly

C) A Sempron 145 is an unfair challenger.

Same thing applies to the stage 1, which is all about OC.

It's unfair, but I tried my best, I'm so determined that I literally reached 5190 MHZ with all 8 cores active on this CM 212 EVO.

I was dying along with my CPU that time.


----------



## MiladEd

I've FX-8320 on stock clock. I get about 44 - 43 C on heavy load, that is, running Far Cry 4 on Ultra. I get slightly lower temps while running IBT, about 39 - 40 C. My cooler is DeepCool GAMMAXX 300, and I do hear it getting a little noisier than usual while playing Far Cry 4. I've never OCed before, so that's why I'm kinda noobish. Can I OC to say, 4.2 GHz on this situation?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I've FX-8320 on stock clock. I get about 44 - 43 C on heavy load, that is, running Far Cry 4 on Ultra. I get slightly lower temps while running IBT, about 39 - 40 C. My cooler is DeepCool GAMMAXX 300, and I do hear it getting a little noisier than usual while playing Far Cry 4. I've never OCed before, so that's why I'm kinda noobish. Can I OC to say, 4.2 GHz on this situation?


You should be able to pull 4 GHZ at best.


----------



## Mega Man

merry christmas guys !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Theoretically you can run the CPU/NB voltage as high as your Vcore. It's just that at a certain point it will stop scaling due to heat.


trust me, when you hit 1.65..... you have gone way to far !


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> merry christmas guys !
> trust me, when you hit 1.65..... you have gone way to far !


1.65 V on the NB is like asking for the chip to die painfully.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 1.65 V on the NB is like asking for the chip to die painfully.


meh let him burn out the board and wile he is at it the IMC on the chip cause too


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Completely stable 4.8 GHz with 1.5 and 4.9GHz 1.57V with 20X runs of IBT at Very High. Rock solid never crashed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rather stable indeed.
> 
> Weirdly I still failed a run of IBT sometimes, after it did pass 20 runs on very-high multiple times.
> 
> Don't you have the itch?
> To just want the magic 5.
Click to expand...

You have no idea how much I have tried. But unfortunately I can't. I have a few problems that just keep stopping me.
1. Voltage. I need about 1.6 I imagine to get 5GHz anywhere stable. And my motherboard just simply can't handle that voltage. I watch in CPU-Z the voltage gets very unstable at that level. Even with V.High LLC.

2. Socket temps. At 4.9GHz I reach 70C during IBT. That leaves me with a mere 5C headroom before I throttle. I need more than 1.584V to get 5GHz stable. I see that 5C running away from me very quickly. And this is even with all the additional cooling I have to the socet and VRM area.

Underneath the VRM heatsink is a dollop of MX-4 on each MosFET.

I think these heatsinks on the drivers helped a TON. Cause those drivers can reach over 100C. And even with the backside fan the heatsinks STILL get hot enough to scald your fingers.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie rumble is unfair because HWBot prime scores are divided by the number of cores.
> 
> It's hard to explain, so take a look here:
> 
> HWBot Prime
> 
> As you can see the score is divided by the number of cores, which means:
> 
> A) Next time I will disable 4 cores to get a better score/core ratio
> 
> B) Even though I have the most high score (I'm 3DW BTW) I suck badly
> 
> C) A Sempron 145 is an unfair challenger.
> 
> Same thing applies to the stage 1, which is all about OC.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair, but I tried my best, I'm so determined that I literally reached 5190 MHZ with all 8 cores active on this CM 212 EVO.
> 
> I was dying along with my CPU that time.


I really have no clue as to what I am looking at.
It clearly is some sort of league..
What is the point of it?

And what do you have to run?
I dare say that you get instant horror when you start IBT with that clock.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I've FX-8320 on stock clock. I get about 44 - 43 C on heavy load, that is, running Far Cry 4 on Ultra. I get slightly lower temps while running IBT, about 39 - 40 C. My cooler is DeepCool GAMMAXX 300, and I do hear it getting a little noisier than usual while playing Far Cry 4. I've never OCed before, so that's why I'm kinda noobish. Can I OC to say, 4.2 GHz on this situation?


Huh.
You actually got lower temps while running IBT compared to gaming?
Thats new to me.

Dread.
Now I realize I forgot to reply to your PM.
Was about to tell you that I offered you to help you with the OC.









Will get to it ASAP.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> You should be able to pull 4 GHZ at best.


Where did you aquire that knowledge?
From you running your OC off the 212 evo?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> merry christmas guys !
> trust me, when you hit 1.65..... you have gone way to far !


Haha, classic.

We are not all as mad to run the vcore up to 1.65v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> meh let him burn out the board and wile he is at it the IMC on the chip cause too


Mega actually reply'd to someone saying that you can theoretically run the cpu-nb as high as your vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You have no idea how much I have tried. But unfortunately I can't. I have a few problems that just keep stopping me.
> 1. Voltage. I need about 1.6 I imagine to get 5GHz anywhere stable. And my motherboard just simply can't handle that voltage. I watch in CPU-Z the voltage gets very unstable at that level. Even with V.High LLC.
> 
> 2. Socket temps. At 4.9GHz I reach 70C during IBT. That leaves me with a mere 5C headroom before I throttle. I need more than 1.584V to get 5GHz stable. I see that 5C running away from me very quickly. And this is even with all the additional cooling I have to the socet and VRM area.
> 
> Underneath the VRM heatsink is a dollop of MX-4 on each MosFET.
> 
> I think these heatsinks on the drivers helped a TON. Cause those drivers can reach over 100C. And even with the backside fan the heatsinks STILL get hot enough to scald your fingers.


Here, I know those heat sinks.








Used the exact same once on my modded hd-4870 as vrm sinks. They are actually pretty good.

And I believe you that those help a ton.
The Kitty is actually padded on the back out of the box. Don't know if it is very good though.

I didn't meant to tell you to push for more, you are clearly at your limit. With current cooling that is.
Just was curious if you shared the same itch. And you do.









Now working on my 5 clock, 4.96 to be precise.
Cpu-z

Will most likely require a tad more voltage to either the vcore or cpu-nb. Cpu-b is @ 1.375 atm.

Ohh boy, I remember my old UD3 board. That heatsink(vrm) was finger burning hot after just 1 sec of touching. That was without active airflow and a h100 though. No rear airflow too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie rumble is unfair because HWBot prime scores are divided by the number of cores.
> 
> It's hard to explain, so take a look here:
> 
> HWBot Prime
> 
> As you can see the score is divided by the number of cores, which means:
> 
> A) Next time I will disable 4 cores to get a better score/core ratio
> 
> B) Even though I have the most high score (I'm 3DW BTW) I suck badly
> 
> C) A Sempron 145 is an unfair challenger.
> 
> Same thing applies to the stage 1, which is all about OC.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair, but I tried my best, I'm so determined that I literally reached 5190 MHZ with all 8 cores active on this CM 212 EVO.
> 
> I was dying along with my CPU that time.
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no clue as to what I am looking at.
> It clearly is some sort of league..
> What is the point of it?
> 
> And what do you have to run?
> I dare say that you get instant horror when you start IBT with that clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I've FX-8320 on stock clock. I get about 44 - 43 C on heavy load, that is, running Far Cry 4 on Ultra. I get slightly lower temps while running IBT, about 39 - 40 C. My cooler is DeepCool GAMMAXX 300, and I do hear it getting a little noisier than usual while playing Far Cry 4. I've never OCed before, so that's why I'm kinda noobish. Can I OC to say, 4.2 GHz on this situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh.
> You actually got lower temps while running IBT compared to gaming?
> Thats new to me.
> 
> Dread.
> Now I realize I forgot to reply to your PM.
> Was about to tell you that I offered you to help you with the OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get to it ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> You should be able to pull 4 GHZ at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you aquire that knowledge?
> From you running your OC off the 212 evo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> merry christmas guys !
> trust me, when you hit 1.65..... you have gone way to far !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, classic.
> 
> We are not all as mad to run the vcore up to 1.65v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> meh let him burn out the board and wile he is at it the IMC on the chip cause too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mega actually reply'd to *someone* saying that you can theoretically run the cpu-nb as high as your vcore.
Click to expand...

robbo2 plays by a different set of rules, the LN2 set of rules.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> trust me, when you hit 1.65..... you have gone way to far !


That would just be silly on Air/Water as the scaling would have well and truly stopped. Even on LN2 I only need 1.55v for 4000 NB. Heat is the enemy with these chips.

Though I do admire your spirit in pushing it


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> That would just be silly on Air/Water as the scaling would have well and truly stopped. Even on LN2 I only need 1.55v for 4000 NB. Heat is the enemy with these chips.
> 
> Though I do admire your spirit in pushing it


I can't swear here... else I did.

Ony 1.55v for 4000nb.
Ohh boy I want to play with LN2 one day.

I felt I was reaching badass levels with my 2800 cpu-nb.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You have no idea how much I have tried. But unfortunately I can't. I have a few problems that just keep stopping me.
> 1. Voltage. I need about 1.6 I imagine to get 5GHz anywhere stable. And my motherboard just simply can't handle that voltage. I watch in CPU-Z the voltage gets very unstable at that level. Even with V.High LLC.
> 
> 2. Socket temps. At 4.9GHz I reach 70C during IBT. That leaves me with a mere 5C headroom before I throttle. I need more than 1.584V to get 5GHz stable. I see that 5C running away from me very quickly. And this is even with all the additional cooling I have to the socet and VRM area.
> 
> Underneath the VRM heatsink is a dollop of MX-4 on each MosFET.
> 
> I think these heatsinks on the drivers helped a TON. Cause those drivers can reach over 100C. And even with the backside fan the heatsinks STILL get hot enough to scald your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I know those heat sinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used the exact same once on my modded hd-4870 as vrm sinks. They are actually pretty good.
> 
> And I believe you that those help a ton.
> The Kitty is actually padded on the back out of the box. Don't know if it is very good though.
> 
> I didn't meant to tell you to push for more, you are clearly at your limit. With current cooling that is.
> Just was curious if you shared the same itch. And you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now working on my 5 clock, 4.96 to be precise.
> Cpu-z
> 
> Will most likely require a tad more voltage to either the vcore or cpu-nb. Cpu-b is @ 1.375 atm.
> 
> Ohh boy, I remember my old UD3 board. That heatsink(vrm) was finger burning hot after just 1 sec of touching. That was without active airflow and a h100 though. No rear airflow too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no man chill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all means tell me to push harder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll sure as hell give it my best shot. As it is I am also going to try get to 4.95. But ultimately that will probably be my absolute limit. I mean I have good cooling. I have 640mm of radiator. And I don't see core temps above 55C. But it's just my poor socket is starting to take strain. 4.95 will be my goal when I get back from holidays in 2 weeks. If I can do it with 1.584V I am happy. But I do not think I will be able to run a higher than 2600NB if I want to maintain stability.
> 
> EDIT: I see I broke the quote :/
Click to expand...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I really have no clue as to what I am looking at.
> It clearly is some sort of league..
> What is the point of it?
> 
> And what do you have to run?
> I dare say that you get instant horror when you start IBT with that clock.


I said that I wanted to push my luck with those 5190 MHZ at 1.584 V, not that I wanted to suicide my CPU as quickly as possible (even though I would probably RMA it and get a newer CPU, since it seems the newer ones are also doing much better than ours (at least my FX))

Still, it was a nice experience, I could feel myself dying together with my chip, like we were one toghether into one perfect being: Half human, half low IPC CPU. It's the perfect combo.

As for the rookie rumble: There's no point in it if you don't like to post benchmarks on HWBot, so I guess it's only for personal satisfaction for being able to push your luck really far.

At least that would be the case if that contest was fair, which is not.

Also there's the lucky giveaway of a CM Seldom 120V+. It would be nice to win one, even though my H100i will be better. But still.


----------



## Nomadskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I said that I wanted to push my luck with those 5190 MHZ at 1.584 V, not that I wanted to suicide my CPU as quickly as possible (even though I would probably RMA it and get a newer CPU, since it seems the newer ones are also doing much better than ours (at least my FX))


That would be RMA fraud and we would have to turn you in. That's frowned upon here.


----------



## ebduncan

1.65 on the cpu nb?

that's crazy, maybe under ln2 that would be ok. That is how you fry chips. I wouldn't go past 1.55 on the cpu nb. Even that is considered really high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I said that I wanted to push my luck with those 5190 MHZ at 1.584 V, not that I wanted to suicide my CPU as quickly as possible (even though I would probably RMA it and get a newer CPU, since it seems the newer ones are also doing much better than ours (at least my FX))
> 
> Still, it was a nice experience, I could feel myself dying together with my chip, like we were one toghether into one perfect being: Half human, half low IPC CPU. It's the perfect combo.
> 
> As for the rookie rumble: There's no point in it if you don't like to post benchmarks on HWBot, so I guess it's only for personal satisfaction for being able to push your luck really far.
> 
> At least that would be the case if that contest was fair, which is not.
> 
> Also there's the lucky giveaway of a CM Seldom 120V+. It would be nice to win one, even though my H100i will be better. But still.


You don't RMA a cpu that you overclocked. You voided the warranty and abused it. Man up and buy another one.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.65 on the cpu nb?
> 
> that's crazy, maybe under ln2 that would be ok. That is how you fry chips. I wouldn't go past 1.55 on the cpu nb. Even that is considered really high.
> You don't RMA a cpu that you overclocked. You voided the warranty and abused it. Man up and buy another one.


personal responsibility is at a minimum these days it seems.... this is part of the reason RMA's are such a hassle


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.65 on the cpu nb?
> 
> that's crazy, maybe under ln2 that would be ok. That is how you fry chips. I wouldn't go past 1.55 on the cpu nb. Even that is considered really high.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I said that I wanted to push my luck with those 5190 MHZ at 1.584 V, not that I wanted to suicide my CPU as quickly as possible (even though I would probably RMA it and get a newer CPU, since it seems the newer ones are also doing much better than ours (at least my FX))
> 
> Still, it was a nice experience, I could feel myself dying together with my chip, like we were one toghether into one perfect being: Half human, half low IPC CPU. It's the perfect combo.
> 
> As for the rookie rumble: There's no point in it if you don't like to post benchmarks on HWBot, so I guess it's only for personal satisfaction for being able to push your luck really far.
> 
> At least that would be the case if that contest was fair, which is not.
> 
> Also there's the lucky giveaway of a CM Seldom 120V+. It would be nice to win one, even though my H100i will be better. But still.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't RMA a cpu that you overclocked. You voided the warranty and abused it. Man up and buy another one
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

1.55v is too high for my blood.. I get iffy once i hit 1.46v, I don't think i'll need to ever go above 2700nb/2400ram with these chips.

as to this RMA junk.. I never suggest abusing the system. Its bad karma for your gear. next thing you know an RMA won't be available when you genuinely need one


----------



## Tasm

FX Lover´s, i need your help.

People keep talking crap about FX idle/load temps saying you must add the ambient temp to them

Is this real?

Idle temp, i can agree...but load?no way...

One more Intel biased argument...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX Lover´s, i need your help.
> 
> People keep talking crap about FX idle/load temps saying you must add the ambient temp to them
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> Idle temp, i can agree...but load?no way...
> 
> One more Intel biased argument...


Megaman told me load temps are accurate to a certain degree, it still works it out and can be off by 10c initially but once it's been ticking over for some time that temp will be an accurate representation of it's true temp. Megaman isn't the only one to say this and these guys have been clocking these chips for god knows how long so knows his onions!


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX Lover´s, i need your help.
> 
> People keep talking crap about FX idle/load temps saying you must add the ambient temp to them
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> Idle temp, i can agree...but load?no way...
> 
> One more Intel biased argument...


Several half turths in this.

most FX (piledriver) cpus stop measuring temps accurately under 35C. once the cpu falls bellow that temp threshold the most common piledriver behavior is for the temps to get too low for reality. As 35C is plenty cool enough it doesn't really matter in the end.

Next, even when a piledriver is reporting its temps accurately, accurate is a "relative" term. You see, piledriver cpus, like all amd cpus since the phenom II don't actually have a "real" thermometer on the cpu. It uses some mathematical algorithm to estimate the chip temp. furthermore, on piledriver that correctly reported temp is pretty reliably -10C cooler then the reported socket temp on a motherboard.

now this is where it gets confusing because you'll see things about safe cpu temps. Typically those temps are given as core temps (65C) and socket temps (73C), generally at 65C reported core temps your cpu will start to throttle itself IF you left that option turned on in the bios. Meanwhile your motherboard typically will start to throttle your cpu when the socket temp hits around 73C (regardless what the bios is set to do).

since the socket temp often lags behind the "cpu" temps, usually taking 30-60 seconds to catch up and stabilize, there still is plenty of value in keeping an eye on core temps. Assuming your piledriver reports it's core temps accurately anyway. not all of them do. If your chip doesn't then you'll have to rely on the socket temps to guide you.

EXTRANEOUS AND UNIMPORTANT INFORMATION:
To further complicate things, people like to analyze what the piledriver package/core temp is really reporting. Because of the higher socket temps it's assumed that the core temp doesn't really refer to core temp but rather the SURFACE temp of the cpu heat spreader.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX Lover´s, i need your help.
> 
> People keep talking crap about FX idle/load temps saying you must add the ambient temp to them
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> Idle temp, i can agree...but load?no way...
> 
> One more Intel biased argument...


well FX idle temps are bulloks

ambient effect load temps but in the same way they affect intel so ya...


----------



## russik

4ghz is stage 0-1
4.1ghz - 4.3ghz stage 1-2
4.4 - 4.6ghz stage 3
4.7 - 5ghz stage 4
5ghz and more stage X
with fx-8350 and fx-8370 is 4ghz stage 0 because its stock clock but fx-8320 its stage 1


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX Lover´s, i need your help.
> 
> People keep talking crap about FX idle/load temps saying you must add the ambient temp to them
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> Idle temp, i can agree...but load?no way...
> 
> One more Intel biased argument...


idle temps are BS on these chips..

as for load temps, not too sure.. they dont have a temp sensor.. the temp is based on tdp or something..


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.65 on the cpu nb?
> 
> that's crazy, maybe under ln2 that would be ok. That is how you fry chips. I wouldn't go past 1.55 on the cpu nb. Even that is considered really high.
> You don't RMA a cpu that you overclocked. You voided the warranty and abused it. Man up and buy another one.


I've seen people who RMA their 5690X because they can't get past 4.2 GHZ.

Plus, I'm not going to fry my CPU any time sooner, I'm not crazy enough to drop 1.55 V on my NB. Even though I may apply for 2800 MHZ at 1.4 V... Who knows.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> 4ghz is stage 0-1
> 4.1ghz - 4.3ghz stage 1-2
> 4.4 - 4.6ghz stage 3
> 4.7 - 5ghz stage 4
> 5ghz and more stage X
> with fx-8350 and fx-8370 is 4ghz stage 0 because its stock clock but fx-8320 its stage 1


almost all 8 core fx can hit 4.0ghz on stock voltage. heck most can go a bit further.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I've seen people who RMA their 5690X because they can't get past 4.2 GHZ.
> 
> Plus, I'm not going to fry my CPU any time sooner, I'm not crazy enough to drop 1.55 V on my NB. Even though I may apply for 2800 MHZ at 1.4 V... Who knows.


If I seen that I would call a few people, and get their names black listed at those RMA departments.... Its not right. I suggest you drop it.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> If I seen that I would call a few people, and get their names black listed at those RMA departments.... Its not right. I suggest you drop it.


Even though,Amazon sure is nice with their RMA Rules, isn't it?


----------



## pshootr

When I received my R9 290 Tri-X, the sticker at the end of the box was not sealed over the side of the box. I often wonderd if someone RMA'd it because it was not a great clocker. If that's the case, they certainly did me an injustice taking away my fair chance at getting a good clocker. Also new-egg should have sold it as an open box if that was the case. I see no other reason that the sticker wouldn't have been sealed properly. Oh well.


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> When I received my R9 290 Tri-X, the sticker at the end of the box was not sealed over the side of the box. I often wonderd if someone RMA'd it because it was not a great clocker. If that's the case, they certainly did me an injustice taking away my fair chance at getting a good clocker. Also new-egg should have sold it as an open box if that was the case. I see no other reason that the sticker wouldn't have been sealed properly. Oh well.


Use GPU-Z Asic quality for seeing how good overclocker your card can be.
http://www.unspacy.com/ryu/asic/asicq.png


----------



## MiladEd

Finally, slightly OCed. It's my first time, so I didn't dare go too high







.

Here are the results, judging by the temps I think I can go a bit higher!

Thanks to @chopper1591 for guiding me!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Use GPU-Z Asic quality for seeing how good overclocker your card can be.
> http://www.unspacy.com/ryu/asic/asicq.png


ASIC Quality: 69.9% Whatever that means.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Finally, slightly OCed. It's my first time, so I didn't dare go too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here are the results, judging by the temps I think I can go a bit higher!
> 
> Thanks to @chopper1591 for guiding me!


Congrats dood







Overclocking is fun


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Use GPU-Z Asic quality for seeing how good overclocker your card can be.
> http://www.unspacy.com/ryu/asic/asicq.png
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC Quality: 69.9% Whatever that means.
Click to expand...

290x lightning 80% asic


----------



## pshootr

Looks like mine sux lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Looks like mine sux lol


Don't really know till you try, but the 290x i have is pretty stout.


----------



## MiladEd

I bumped the clock to 4.4 and system froze in IBT... and now it says unstable when I reduced it to 4.2... What should be my voltages? I've currently set to 1.318, should I set it higher?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I bumped the clock to 4.4 and system froze in IBT... and now it says unstable when I reduced it to 4.2... What should be my voltages? I've currently set to 1.318, should I set it higher?


It really depends on your chip. Mine seems stable at 4.2 when my vcore is set to 1.300, and it droops to around 1.280v under load with 50% LLC.

I thought I was pretty stable at 1.255 under load, but then I noticed "Star-Citizen" would crash at that voltage. I can not do very long prime tests until I get a better cooler.

Pay attention to your voltage under load because of v-droop


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> It really depends on your chip. Mine seems stable at 4.2 when my vcore is set to 1.300, and it droops to around 1.280v under load with 50% LLC.
> 
> I thought I was pretty stable at 1.255 under load, but then I noticed "Star-Citizen" would crash at that voltage. I can not do very long prime tests until I get a better cooler.
> 
> Pay attention to your voltage under load because of v-droop


Yeah, every chip s different. I'm not planning to go very high either, not until I get a watercooling kit that is.. and that's not gonna be any time soon! First I need a SSD.

Anyway, 4.0 GHz seems pretty stable, I even tried IBT on very high. I even get 79.5 GFLOPS out of it at that clock. I only got 68 on stock speeds! So far it's okay. I'm gonna keep it this way!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Yeah, every chip s different. I'm not planning to go very high either, not until I get a watercooling kit that is.. and that's not gonna be any time soon! First I need a SSD.
> 
> Anyway, 4.0 GHz seems pretty stable, I even tried IBT on very high. I even get 79.5 GFLOPS out of it at that clock. I only got 68 on stock speeds! So far it's okay. I'm gonna keep it this way!


Good for you man. Its wise to start out slow, and do a lot of reading before you try and push it.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Good for you man. Its wise to start out slow, and do a lot of reading before you try and push it.


Yeah I don't dare push things w/o reading!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> 4ghz is stage 0-1
> 4.1ghz - 4.3ghz stage 1-2
> 4.4 - 4.6ghz stage 3
> 4.7 - 5ghz stage 4
> 5ghz and more stage X
> with fx-8350 and fx-8370 is 4ghz stage 0 because its stock clock but fx-8320 its stage 1


What on earth did I just read?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> When I received my R9 290 Tri-X, the sticker at the end of the box was not sealed over the side of the box. I often wonderd if someone RMA'd it because it was not a great clocker. If that's the case, they certainly did me an injustice taking away my fair chance at getting a good clocker. Also new-egg should have sold it as an open box if that was the case. I see no other reason that the sticker wouldn't have been sealed properly. Oh well.


I am inclined to say that that is your own fault. You have the right to send it back if the seal has been tampered with. I would not have hesitated. If If I buy new hardware. I buy it new. Even if it was used in somebody else's system for 10 Mins it isn't new. You should have sent it back.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What on earth did I just read?
> I am inclined to say that that is your own fault. You have the right to send it back if the seal has been tampered with. I would not have hesitated. If If I buy new hardware. I buy it new. Even if it was used in somebody else's system for 10 Mins it isn't new. You should have sent it back.


I disagree that it was my fault. Plus I would have had to pay to ship it back. Then wait all over again.

Kind of like saying, getting shot was my fault because I didn't dodge the bullet. lmao.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What on earth did I just read?
> I am inclined to say that that is your own fault. You have the right to send it back if the seal has been tampered with. I would not have hesitated. If If I buy new hardware. I buy it new. Even if it was used in somebody else's system for 10 Mins it isn't new. You should have sent it back.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that it was my fault. Plus I would have had to pay to ship it back. Then wait all over again.
> 
> Kind of like saying, getting shot was my fault because I didn't dodge the bullet. lmao.
Click to expand...

I think that is the wrong comparison. In your case you got shot. The perp was caught and for whatever reason you chose not to press charges! Remember the saying. The customer is always right. It's an ethos most shops have to live buy if they want to survive. So when it comes to satisfaction I am big on that. I would have sent my GPU back. Had them replace it and asked them to refund my postage fees as the error was theirs in the first place. And should they have refused I would take it up the chain of command until I am satisfied. You shouldn't let retailers bully you like that. They made the mistake. You should not have to pay for it. I have won more than one dispute with a retailer because I am a hard ass. I don't take prisoners. And neither should you. You shouldn't get the short end of the stick because of someone else's RMA fraud.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think that is the wrong comparison. In your case you got shot. The perp was caught and for whatever reason you chose not to press charges! Remember the saying. The customer is always right. It's an ethos most shops have to live buy if they want to survive. So when it comes to satisfaction I am big on that. I would have sent my GPU back. Had them replace it and asked them to refund my postage fees as the error was theirs in the first place. And should they have refused I would take it up the chain of command until I am satisfied. You shouldn't let retailers bully you like that. They made the mistake. You should not have to pay for it. I have won more than one dispute with a retailer because I am a hard ass. I don't take prisoners. And neither should you. You shouldn't get the short end of the stick because of someone else's RMA fraud.


Your rite, that is a better comparison. And I should have sent it back. Does not make it my fault, but yes I could/should have sent it back. I just didn't want the hassle of shipping it back and fighting for the postage. My luck I would have got DOA the second time around lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Use GPU-Z Asic quality for seeing how good overclocker your card can be.
> http://www.unspacy.com/ryu/asic/asicq.png
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC Quality: 69.9% Whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 290x lightning 80% asic
Click to expand...

ASIC doesn't mean crap with Hawaii chips :/

Sucks that you got one that was tampered with and I've said this before to others in here......RMAing your chip without proper cause is abuse of the system and you should just man up and play the silicon lottery again.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ASIC doesn't mean crap with Hawaii chips :/
> 
> Sucks that you got one that was tampered with and I've said this before to others in here......RMAing your chip without proper cause is abuse of the system and you should just man up and play the silicon lottery again.


My R9 270X Toxic doesn't like it's ASIC.

Even though, my R9 270X is always clocked at 1250/1625 MHZ and it doesn't break a sweat (or 60 °C for that matter).

Sapphire sure is good.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well FX idle temps are bulloks
> 
> ambient effect load temps but in the same way they affect intel so ya...


that and if you added ambient to them intels would be reaching 120c in some cases and our fx's 90s to 100....whoever thinks this should lay off the pipe


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ASIC doesn't mean crap with Hawaii chips :/
> 
> Sucks that you got one that was tampered with and I've said this before to others in here......RMAing your chip without proper cause is abuse of the system and you should just man up and play the silicon lottery again.


nice post, You got there before i did. ASIC doesn't mean crap.


----------



## MiladEd

Tried 4.1 GHz... how does it look?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Tried 4.1 GHz... how does it look?


Temperatures aside, it's not bad at all. What's with the vcore though? Do you perharps have Cool'N Quiet activated?

If yes, then that's perfect, if no, you should watch that vcore, it seems very unstable.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Temperatures aside, it's not bad at all. What's with the vcore though? Do you perharps have Cool'N Quiet activated?
> 
> If yes, then that's perfect, if no, you should watch that vcore, it seems very unstable.


Nah cool and quite is not enabled. Also, that was a 4.0 GHz screen shot I posted accidentally at first. Fixed now. What's wrong with the vcore? Sorry I'm kinda noob at OCing, my first time. I've set it to 1.318 V in BIOS.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Nah cool and quite is not enabled. Also, that was a 4.0 GHz screen shot I posted accidentally at first. Fixed now. What's wrong with the vcore? Sorry I'm kinda noob at OCing, my first time. I've set it to 1.318 V in BIOS.


Not only it isn't even near the 1.3 V field, but there's also a massive voltage drop, up to 1.22 V.

That is, if the readings are correct, and they should be.

You can clearly see the VCore at 1.224 V in the photo, with a minimum of 1.188 V and a maximum of 1.296 V.

Are you sure the frequency doesn't drop during IBT? Even the score seems pretty low to me (but that should be said by other users, since I almost never used IBT for stress testing).

Please make sure the frequency is always at 4113 MHZ, and also run Prime95 for 10 minutes to see eventual instability.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Not only it isn't even near the 1.3 V field, but there's also a massive voltage drop, up to 1.22 V.
> 
> That is, if the readings are correct, and they should be.
> 
> You can clearly see the VCore at 1.224 V in the photo, with a minimum of 1.188 V and a maximum of 1.296 V.
> 
> Are you sure the frequency doesn't drop during IBT? Even the score seems pretty low to me (but that should be said by other users, since I almost never used IBT for stress testing).
> 
> Please make sure the frequency is always at 4113 MHZ, and also run Prime95 for 10 minutes to see eventual instability.


Alright, thanks. I just bumped the voltage to 1.325 in BIOS, and I'll run Prime95 now for 10 minutes. Will report.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Alright, thanks. I just bumped the voltage to 1.325 in BIOS, and I'll run Prime95 now for 10 minutes. Will report.


You didn't actually need to raise the VCore, more like set a higher LLC...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Not only it isn't even near the 1.3 V field, but there's also a massive voltage drop, up to 1.22 V.
> 
> That is, if the readings are correct, and they should be.
> 
> You can clearly see the VCore at 1.224 V in the photo, with a minimum of 1.188 V and a maximum of 1.296 V.
> 
> Are you sure the frequency doesn't drop during IBT? Even the score seems pretty low to me (but that should be said by other users, since I almost never used IBT for stress testing).
> 
> Please make sure the frequency is always at 4113 MHZ, and also run Prime95 for 10 minutes to see eventual instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, thanks. I just bumped the voltage to 1.325 in BIOS, and I'll run Prime95 now for 10 minutes. Will report.
Click to expand...

You might try running 10 minutes of occt and look at the graphs it produces to see temps and voltages at load.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might try running 10 minutes of occt and look at the graphs it produces to see temps and voltages at load.


this.... You can also double click a field in hwinfo64 to get a graph as well... this is to make sure is not just a split second change...Also to you guys amazed at the v drooping my fatality killer drooped .14 from bios settings to load...i would have .07 difference booting info windows and around .07 sometimes more under load...it also has no llc to compensate


----------



## mus1mus

LLC effect maybe.

Cant see his rig but LLC settings does that.

Kitty - LLC at high would have 0.025 Volts difference from Bios to Windows.

Giga UD3, overshoot.

Quite normal.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Several half turths in this.
> 
> most FX (piledriver) cpus stop measuring temps accurately under 35C. once the cpu falls bellow that temp threshold the most common piledriver behavior is for the temps to get too low for reality. As 35C is plenty cool enough it doesn't really matter in the end.
> 
> Next, even when a piledriver is reporting its temps accurately, accurate is a "relative" term. You see, piledriver cpus, like all amd cpus since the phenom II don't actually have a "real" thermometer on the cpu. It uses some mathematical algorithm to estimate the chip temp. furthermore, on piledriver that correctly reported temp is pretty reliably -10C cooler then the reported socket temp on a motherboard.
> 
> now this is where it gets confusing because you'll see things about safe cpu temps. Typically those temps are given as core temps (65C) and socket temps (73C), generally at 65C reported core temps your cpu will start to throttle itself IF you left that option turned on in the bios. Meanwhile your motherboard typically will start to throttle your cpu when the socket temp hits around 73C (regardless what the bios is set to do).
> 
> since the socket temp often lags behind the "cpu" temps, usually taking 30-60 seconds to catch up and stabilize, there still is plenty of value in keeping an eye on core temps. Assuming your piledriver reports it's core temps accurately anyway. not all of them do. If your chip doesn't then you'll have to rely on the socket temps to guide you.
> 
> EXTRANEOUS AND UNIMPORTANT INFORMATION:
> To further complicate things, people like to analyze what the piledriver package/core temp is really reporting. Because of the higher socket temps it's assumed that the core temp doesn't really refer to core temp but rather the SURFACE temp of the cpu heat spreader.


This is great information which will help new comers to this club, can I use this information and credit you as I'm putting a OC guide together for the FX chips? I'll be asking around for information around summer time (when I have more free time) and then hopefully we can put it on page one of this club etc.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> This is great information which will help new comers to this club, can I use this information and credit you as I'm putting a OC guide together for the FX chips? I'll be asking around for information around summer time (when I have more free time) and then hopefully we can put it on page one of this club etc.


sure, have at it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> sure, have at it.


Cool, if you have any sources of data that could back it up too that would be great but +rep for you sir!


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Cool, if you have any sources of data that could back it up too that would be great but +rep for you sir!


All I managed to find about it is this:

"Starting with the Phenoms, AMD's digital sensor no longer reports an absolute temperature value anymore, but a reading with a certain offset, which is unknown. It is estimated that this offset is between 10 - 20c."

Hope it helps.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> If I seen that I would call a few people, and get their names black listed at those RMA departments.... Its not right. I suggest you drop it.


It isn't down to you what people do in their personal life, sorry but saying things like that is really absurd. Are you going to stop me swearing in real life because it's against your own moral position? The answer is no.

@3DVu

Talking about RMA's through overclocking and voiding your warrenty is against the forum T&C so I'd be careful if I was you, you might end up getting a warning or infraction which may lead to a ban. It's frowned upon here so be wary.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> All I managed to find about it is this:
> 
> "Starting with the Phenoms, AMD's digital sensor no longer reports an absolute temperature value anymore, but a reading with a certain offset, which is unknown. It is estimated that this offset is between 10 - 20c."
> 
> Hope it helps.


Yeah I found that too, a lot of people find that the temps can be way off like you said, it's really confusing and temps are relative to what we need to know in order to push our chips further. Temp is relative to stability and voltages you see due to voltage leaking from the silicone within the CPU, that's why sometimes you can see some people have low voltages compared to your own if they have better cooling but obviously there is the luck of the silicone lottery too.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah I found that too, a lot of people find that the temps can be way off like you said, it's really confusing and temps are relative to what we need to know in order to push our chips further. Temp is relative to stability and voltages you see due to voltage leaking from the silicone within the CPU, that's why sometimes you can see some people have low voltages compared to your own if they have better cooling but obviously there is the luck of the silicone lottery too.


I honestly just use core temp as a comparison for the socket temp, an algorithm is absolutely inaccurate. I hope they also fix this with Zen.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I honestly just use core temp as a comparison for the socket temp, an algorithm is absolutely inaccurate. I hope they also fix this with Zen.


It isn't "absolutely" inaccurate thought I understand why you would believe this as I have done in the past, I use a combination of both socket temps and core temps to work out what is happening, also with HWinfo64 I use the graphs to help see where my temps are sitting properly as the min and max reading used to throw me way off base with temp spikes etc.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It isn't "absolutely" inaccurate thought I understand why you would believe this as I have done in the past, I use a combination of both socket temps and core temps to work out what is happening, also with HWinfo64 I use the graphs to help see where my temps are sitting properly as the min and max reading used to throw me way off base with temp spikes etc.


You could also use a second monitor and dedicate it to HWMonitor, CPU-Z, GPU-Z or whatever you use.

When I benchmark and/or game, I usually dedicate my second monitor to HWMonitor and GPU-Z to see the GPU load


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> You could also use a second monitor and dedicate it to HWMonitor, CPU-Z, GPU-Z or whatever you use.
> 
> When I benchmark and/or game, I usually dedicate my second monitor to HWMonitor and GPU-Z to see the GPU load


I know this but, what has that got to do with how accurate the temps are reported? The graphs help a lot when tracking what is going on as they give a time and relative data. (apparently my fave word today is "relative"







)


----------



## MiladEd

Well, LLC was disabled, and setting it to Enabled actually gave me problems. (it only has disabled, enabled and auto). I got reported unstable with IBT running on high with 4.2 GHz. I tried setting the LLC to enabled, and PC froze running IBT. Had to turn off the power and it didn't turn back on for a minute... almost gave me a heart attack! I tried running IBT at very high with 4.1 GHz and it got too hot. 67 socket temp with 52 core. I know it's not too hot but I'm kinda conservative. For now 4.0 GHz proved to be very stable and I get reasonable temperatures. Still, it's 500 MHz more than the stock clock! It's basically like I've purchased a 8350! I'm okay with that.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Well, LLC was disabled, and setting it to Enabled actually gave me problems. (it only has disabled, enabled and auto). I got reported unstable with IBT running on high with 4.2 GHz. I tried setting the LLC to enabled, and PC froze running IBT. Had to turn off the power and it didn't turn back on for a minute... almost gave me a heart attack! I tried running IBT at very high with 4.1 GHz and it got too hot. 67 socket temp with 52 core. I know it's not too hot but I'm kinda conservative. For now 4.0 GHz proved to be very stable and I get reasonable temperatures. Still, it's 500 MHz more than the stock clock! It's basically like I've purchased a 8350! I'm okay with that.


This kind of LLC reminds me of Asrock.

Are you perharps running on an asrock board? If you do, disable LLC forever and ever (and ever).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Several half turths in this.
> 
> most FX (piledriver) cpus stop measuring temps accurately under 35C. once the cpu falls bellow that temp threshold the most common piledriver behavior is for the temps to get too low for reality. As 35C is plenty cool enough it doesn't really matter in the end.
> 
> Next, even when a piledriver is reporting its temps accurately, accurate is a "relative" term. You see, piledriver cpus, like all amd cpus since the phenom II don't actually have a "real" thermometer on the cpu. It uses some mathematical algorithm to estimate the chip temp. furthermore, on piledriver that correctly reported temp is pretty reliably -10C cooler then the reported socket temp on a motherboard.
> 
> now this is where it gets confusing because you'll see things about safe cpu temps. Typically those temps are given as core temps (65C) and socket temps (73C), generally at 65C reported core temps your cpu will start to throttle itself IF you left that option turned on in the bios. Meanwhile your motherboard typically will start to throttle your cpu when the socket temp hits around 73C (regardless what the bios is set to do).
> 
> since the socket temp often lags behind the "cpu" temps, usually taking 30-60 seconds to catch up and stabilize, there still is plenty of value in keeping an eye on core temps. Assuming your piledriver reports it's core temps accurately anyway. not all of them do. If your chip doesn't then you'll have to rely on the socket temps to guide you.
> 
> EXTRANEOUS AND UNIMPORTANT INFORMATION:
> To further complicate things, people like to analyze what the piledriver package/core temp is really reporting. Because of the higher socket temps it's assumed that the core temp doesn't really refer to core temp but rather the SURFACE temp of the cpu heat spreader.
> 
> 
> 
> This is great information which will help new comers to this club, can I use this information and credit you as I'm putting a OC guide together for the FX chips? I'll be asking around for information around summer time (when I have more free time) and then hopefully we can put it on page one of this club etc.
Click to expand...

While a lot of this information is true and accurate. I would like to add.

The socket temps of FX (referring only to full size Octos in this regard) will only lag behind the core temps if you are on a more mainstream forms of cooling. I am referring to most forms of air coolers and CLC's in this regard. If you are on a custom water Loop the opposite will be true however. Your socket can get anything from 10-30C MORE than the reported core temps. In my case it's generally between 10-15C more than my core. However this will vary greatly as your socket temp is mostly determined by your motherboards power delivery design. Better more robust boards such as kitty deliver cleaner power and strain less than say M5A99FX at a given overclock, so will therfore have lower socket temps than an M5A99FX because it's better power circuit does not strain as much as a lower boards.

Another thing to note as it has been reported by Asus before. Socket temp readings are fairly inaccurate. Socket temps can also be reported as much as 15C higher than what the ACTUAL socket temp is.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> While a lot of this information is true and accurate. I would like to add.
> 
> The socket temps of FX (referring only to full size Octos in this regard) will only lag behind the core temps if you are on a more mainstream forms of cooling. I am referring to most forms of air coolers and CLC's in this regard. If you are on a custom water Loop the opposite will be true however. Your socket can get anything from 10-30C MORE than the reported core temps. In my case it's generally between 10-15C more than my core. However this will vary greatly as your socket temp is mostly determined by your motherboards power delivery design. Better more robust boards such as kitty deliver cleaner power and strain less than say M5A99FX at a given overclock, so will therfore have lower socket temps than an M5A99FX because it's better power circuit does not strain as much as a lower boards.
> 
> Another thing to note as it has been reported by Asus before. Socket temp readings are fairly inaccurate. Socket temps can also be reported as much as 15C higher than what the ACTUAL socket temp is.


all true.

there are enough variables you could write a 10,000 word essay on the subject and all the variables at play. I've found the socket temp AND core temp will come down on my sabertooth with good airflow over the VRMs. I used to have a fan suspended over the vrms and saw a pretty significant drop in both. Now that i'm in this new case with better airflow i don't bother, but still it's definitely a consideration.

I also failed to mention that while the most common temp issue with piledriver is the temps failing to report correctly under 35C or so, but the second most common issue is the exact opposite... where temps under 35C are reported accurate and those over 35C aren't. Even the 35C is a gross simplification, the actual temp this happens in my experience is anywhere from 26C to 40C... depending on the chip. it just TENDS to happen around 35C.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Well, LLC was disabled, and setting it to Enabled actually gave me problems. (it only has disabled, enabled and auto). I got reported unstable with IBT running on high with 4.2 GHz. I tried setting the LLC to enabled, and PC froze running IBT. Had to turn off the power and it didn't turn back on for a minute... almost gave me a heart attack! I tried running IBT at very high with 4.1 GHz and it got too hot. 67 socket temp with 52 core. I know it's not too hot but I'm kinda conservative. For now 4.0 GHz proved to be very stable and I get reasonable temperatures. Still, it's 500 MHz more than the stock clock! It's basically like I've purchased a 8350! I'm okay with that.


Could you give us more information on this, I had way too many problems with LLC disabled than enabled, with VDROOP being the biggest issue for me but then again that was with my REV 1 UD5 and haven't really tried no LLC on the sabrekitty. I get freezing and stuff with LLC enabled if the percentage is too low (can't remember what it's called might be offset in the LLC options you have 110-140%) can I ask if you are cooling the VRM and the back of the CPU socket with fans?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> all true.
> 
> there are enough variables you could write a 10,000 word essay on the subject and all the variables at play. I've found the socket temp AND core temp will come down on my sabertooth with good airflow over the VRMs. I used to have a fan suspended over the vrms and saw a pretty significant drop in both. Now that i'm in this new case with better airflow i don't bother, but still it's definitely a consideration.
> 
> I also failed to mention that while the most common temp issue with piledriver is the temps failing to report correctly under 35C or so, but the second most common issue is the exact opposite... where temps under 35C are reported accurate and those over 35C aren't. Even the 35C is a gross simplification, the actual temp this happens in my experience is anywhere from 26C to 40C... depending on the chip. it just TENDS to happen around 35C.


Has anyone tried to mount a flat temp sensor under a heatsink to try and get true-temps?


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> This kind of LLC reminds me of Asrock.
> 
> Are you perharps running on an asrock board? If you do, disable LLC forever and ever (and ever).


Nah I'm on an Asus mobo. A cheap one. M5A97 R 2.0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Could you give us more information on this, I had way too many problems with LLC disabled than enabled, with VDROOP being the biggest issue for me but then again that was with my REV 1 UD5 and haven't really tried no LLC on the sabrekitty. I get freezing and stuff with LLC enabled if the percentage is too low (can't remember what it's called might be offset in the LLC options you have 110-140%) can I ask if you are cooling the VRM and the back of the CPU socket with fans?


Well, I'm not sure what else I can add. I'm pretty newbish. Power saving is off, multiplier was 21 with 200 steps, which caused the freeze and not turning on for a minute. On multiplier 20.5 it's stable but gets too hot. On 20 everything's fine. Not too hot, and very stable. Oh and no, the VRM has only the stock heatsink. My case has a big fan that blows on the whole motherboard though.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Has anyone tried to mount a flat temp sensor under a heatsink to try and get true-temps?


you would have to mill into the IHS to do that...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Nah I'm on an Asus mobo. A cheap one. M5A97 R 2.0.
> Well, I'm not sure what else I can add. I'm pretty newbish. Power saving is off, multiplier was 21 with 200 steps, which caused the freeze and not turning on for a minute. On multiplier 20.5 it's stable but gets too hot. On 20 everything's fine. Not too hot, and very stable.


That 4+2 phase design is a bad luck charm, I would suggest you to add a fan blowing air on the VRM heatsink


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Has anyone tried to mount a flat temp sensor under a heatsink to try and get true-temps?


Yes, my fan controller came with with 5 temp sensors , I tcked 1 under the southbridge cooler, one under the North bridge and one into the vrm cooler and stuck one on the back of the socket and one on the back of the VRM . It doesn't tell me the temps as it isn't in contact with the chips, only the coolers. But it does give me a guide to what is raellly going on, the temp sensor on the ear of the socket gives me a higher reading than any of the mobo sensors, around 70-75 degrees when the mobo is saying 65 degrees. I have a fan blowing on that point and upping its speed will bring both temps (mobo and sensor) down.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> That 4+2 phase design is a bad luck charm, I would suggest you to add a fan blowing air on the VRM heatsink


Can I use the fan from the stock AMD cooler? How do I mount it?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Can I use the fan from the stock AMD cooler? How do I mount it?


zip ties?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> That 4+2 phase design is a bad luck charm, I would suggest you to add a fan blowing air on the VRM heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use the fan from the stock AMD cooler? How do I mount it?
Click to expand...

screw into the heat sink fins?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> This kind of LLC reminds me of Asrock.
> 
> Are you perharps running on an asrock board? If you do, disable LLC forever and ever (and ever).
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I'm on an Asus mobo. A cheap one. M5A97 R 2.0.
Click to expand...

Well THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> zip ties?


Oh my favourite, zip ties, fans and VRMs.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM!


I'm poor


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Several half turths in this.
> 
> most FX (piledriver) cpus stop measuring temps accurately under 35C. once the cpu falls bellow that temp threshold the most common piledriver behavior is for the temps to get too low for reality. As 35C is plenty cool enough it doesn't really matter in the end.
> 
> Next, even when a piledriver is reporting its temps accurately, accurate is a "relative" term. You see, piledriver cpus, like all amd cpus since the phenom II don't actually have a "real" thermometer on the cpu. It uses some mathematical algorithm to estimate the chip temp. furthermore, on piledriver that correctly reported temp is pretty reliably -10C cooler then the reported socket temp on a motherboard.
> 
> now this is where it gets confusing because you'll see things about safe cpu temps. Typically those temps are given as core temps (65C) and socket temps (73C), generally at 65C reported core temps your cpu will start to throttle itself IF you left that option turned on in the bios. Meanwhile your motherboard typically will start to throttle your cpu when the socket temp hits around 73C (regardless what the bios is set to do).
> 
> since the socket temp often lags behind the "cpu" temps, usually taking 30-60 seconds to catch up and stabilize, there still is plenty of value in keeping an eye on core temps. Assuming your piledriver reports it's core temps accurately anyway. not all of them do. If your chip doesn't then you'll have to rely on the socket temps to guide you.
> 
> EXTRANEOUS AND UNIMPORTANT INFORMATION:
> To further complicate things, people like to analyze what the piledriver package/core temp is really reporting. Because of the higher socket temps it's assumed that the core temp doesn't really refer to core temp but rather the SURFACE temp of the cpu heat spreader.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Nah I'm on an Asus mobo. A cheap one. M5A97 R 2.0.
> Well, I'm not sure what else I can add. I'm pretty newbish. Power saving is off, multiplier was 21 with 200 steps, which caused the freeze and not turning on for a minute. On multiplier 20.5 it's stable but gets too hot. On 20 everything's fine. Not too hot, and very stable. Oh and no, the VRM has only the stock heatsink. My case has a big fan that blows on the whole motherboard though.


A good percentage of your problems are heat related.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> That 4+2 phase design is a bad luck charm, I would suggest you to add a fan blowing air on the VRM heatsink


yeah. you'll probably need some vrm cooling. those are some solid vrms on that board with solid heatsink, but an 8 core will heat em up pretty badly. you'll need to keep a pretty good airflow over your vrms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> zip ties?


I actually used dental floss once... just suspended from the top of the case. i also used fishing line, double sided tape and velcro. It's pretty easy to secure a fan somewhere if you think outside the box. heck you could use duct tape if you wanted to.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yeah. you'll probably need some vrm cooling. those are some solid vrms on that board with solid heatsink, but an 8 core will heat em up pretty badly. you'll need to keep a pretty good airflow over your vrms.
> I actually used dental floss once... just suspended from the top of the case. i also used fishing line, double sided tape and velcro. It's pretty easy to secure a fan somewhere if you think outside the box. heck you could use duct tape if you wanted to.


Haha dental floss? Neat! I used 2 little square cable tie things with double sided tape for the back of my socket and used the thumb screws on my CPU waterblock with zipties for the 2 80mm fans over the VRM.


----------



## Benjiw

This is a quote from Linus tech tips on AMD bottlenecking a 970
Quote:


> my 5930k is bottlenecking my dual 970s according to firestrike/3dmark, so it def. the cpu


The OP is running a Phenom ii x4 960T on an ASUS M4A87TD EVO but gets upto 17fps sometimes in skyrim so all the intel boys are telling him to upgrade to an i5 then that joker pops in with that legendary quote!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> This is a quote from Linus tech tips on AMD bottlenecking a 970
> The OP is running a Phenom ii x4 960T on an ASUS M4A87TD EVO but gets upto 17fps sometimes in skyrim so all the intel boys are telling him to upgrade to an i5 then that joker pops in with that legendary quote!


There's no way a 5930K will be bottlenecked by a 970. lolololol

And Skyrim argument is as old as the game.


----------



## Mega Man

dear god i get sick and you all go crazy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I said that I wanted to push my luck with those 5190 MHZ at 1.584 V, not that I wanted to suicide my CPU as quickly as possible (even though I would probably RMA it and get a newer CPU, since it seems the newer ones are also doing much better than ours (at least my FX))
> 
> 
> 
> That would be RMA fraud and we would have to turn you in. That's frowned upon here.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.65 on the cpu nb?
> 
> that's crazy, maybe under ln2 that would be ok. That is how you fry chips. I wouldn't go past 1.55 on the cpu nb. Even that is considered really high.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I said that I wanted to push my luck with those 5190 MHZ at 1.584 V, not that I wanted to suicide my CPU as quickly as possible (even though I would probably RMA it and get a newer CPU, since it seems the newer ones are also doing much better than ours (at least my FX))
> 
> Still, it was a nice experience, I could feel myself dying together with my chip, like we were one toghether into one perfect being: Half human, half low IPC CPU. It's the perfect combo.
> 
> As for the rookie rumble: There's no point in it if you don't like to post benchmarks on HWBot, so I guess it's only for personal satisfaction for being able to push your luck really far.
> 
> At least that would be the case if that contest was fair, which is not.
> 
> Also there's the lucky giveaway of a CM Seldom 120V+. It would be nice to win one, even though my H100i will be better. But still.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't RMA a cpu that you overclocked. You voided the warranty and abused it. Man up and buy another one.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.65 on the cpu nb?
> 
> that's crazy, maybe under ln2 that would be ok. That is how you fry chips. I wouldn't go past 1.55 on the cpu nb. Even that is considered really high.
> You don't RMA a cpu that you overclocked. You voided the warranty and abused it. Man up and buy another one.
> 
> 
> 
> personal responsibility is at a minimum these days it seems.... this is part of the reason RMA's are such a hassle
Click to expand...





+12.... yes 12 when 11 isnt enough !
as to rmaing intels, different category, as they offer a 25$ oc warranty for any reason you may return your chip no questions asked ( also says they mark up the chips.... alot


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> FX Lover´s, i need your help.
> 
> People keep talking crap about FX idle/load temps saying you must add the ambient temp to them
> 
> Is this real?
> 
> Idle temp, i can agree...but load?no way...
> 
> One more Intel biased argument...





simple way , when core is less then 40c use socket, when core is greater then 40c use core


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Looks like mine sux lol





asic had relevence on 7xxx gpus none however on 2xx and it was not even ocability it was chip leakage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Alright, thanks. I just bumped the voltage to 1.325 in BIOS, and I'll run Prime95 now for 10 minutes. Will report.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't actually need to raise the VCore, more like set a higher LLC...
Click to expand...

please dont listen to him....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Well, LLC was disabled, and setting it to Enabled actually gave me problems. (it only has disabled, enabled and auto). I got reported unstable with IBT running on high with 4.2 GHz. I tried setting the LLC to enabled, and PC froze running IBT. Had to turn off the power and it didn't turn back on for a minute... almost gave me a heart attack! I tried running IBT at very high with 4.1 GHz and it got too hot. 67 socket temp with 52 core. I know it's not too hot but I'm kinda conservative. For now 4.0 GHz proved to be very stable and I get reasonable temperatures. Still, it's 500 MHz more than the stock clock! It's basically like I've purchased a 8350! I'm okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give us more information on this, I had way too many problems with LLC disabled than enabled, with VDROOP being the biggest issue for me but then again that was with my REV 1 UD5 and haven't really tried no LLC on the sabrekitty. I get freezing and stuff with LLC enabled if the percentage is too low (can't remember what it's called might be offset in the LLC options you have 110-140%) can I ask if you are cooling the VRM and the back of the CPU socket with fans?
Click to expand...




you need some help feel free to let me know, current capability is not LLC ( please dont take this as a insult as it is not intended to be )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Has anyone tried to mount a flat temp sensor under a heatsink to try and get true-temps?






yes it has been done on a am3 chip, i can not find the article but long story short it was accurate at load


----------



## 3DVu

Seems legit, if you set the VCore to 1.31 V and it drops to 1.22 V, it sure is not about the LLC, I guess.


----------



## Mega Man

llc is a set it and forget it setting and by now we generally know where you want it


----------



## Liranan

After overclocking a bit I've come to realise I've got a pretty voltage hungry chip that has a massive voltage wall at 4.4GHz. What I've done for the moment is disable two cores and it's running much cooler. I got this idea after remembering that 8GHz OC's are achieved by only leaving two cores. I don't intend to break any records but I am wondering whether overclocking an 8 core with two disabled will cause any damage to the CPU. I am GPU limited in most games but I do convert video's so my H70's fans go to max and the noise is unbearable so I wanted to get a quieter environment till I get a better cooler and case.

Can someone tell me whether I will damage the chip if I run it with two cores disabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> This is a quote from Linus tech tips on AMD bottlenecking a 970
> The OP is running a Phenom ii x4 960T on an ASUS M4A87TD EVO but gets upto 17fps sometimes in skyrim so all the intel boys are telling him to upgrade to an i5 then that joker pops in with that legendary quote!


That is such a win, he slaps them all in the face.


----------



## Mega Man

no you wont damage the chip assuming you keep it cool


----------



## Liranan

Thanks, now I can OC some more and see how far it can go before cooling becomes a problem.


----------



## Mord

I am disappointed with my FX 8350. It won't on 4.8 Ghz.







Try every combination....May be with too much voltage it will......


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mord*
> 
> I am disappointed with my FX 8350. It won't on 4.8 Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try every combination....May be with too much voltage it will......


Either you need to learn your MB/Chip combo better or you did not get the Golden Chip on the Chip Lottery....









Edit: What are you using for cooling?


----------



## mus1mus

It's most of the time a combination of a lot of things.

Lazy chip
weak mobo
poor cooling
user related (no disrespect)


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's most of the time a combination of a lot of things.
> 
> Lazy chip
> weak mobo
> poor cooling
> user related (no disrespect)


I'LL 360 NO SCOPE U FGT









Jokes aside, I'd say 75% of the time is the user's fault


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's most of the time a combination of a lot of things.
> 
> Lazy chip
> weak mobo
> poor cooling
> user related (no disrespect)


My problems are all the latter. But I don't mind not having a good OC, I will continue to slowly tweak it for the coming year or two because that's how long I intend to use this 8320, maybe even longer as we're hitting a performance wall it seems.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I'LL 360 NO SCOPE U FGT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, I'd say 75% of the time is the user's fault


Should I laugh?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> My problems are all the latter. But I don't mind not having a good OC, I will continue to slowly tweak it for the coming year or two because that's how long I intend to use this 8320, maybe even longer as we're hitting a performance wall it seems.


I just might have a lazy chip. Or my 480 + 360 45mms not yet enough to cool it.









good Scaling happens around 4.7 so yeah.


----------



## Poisoner

Speaking of user error, my 8350 will do 4.5ghz at stock volts (1.35v) and I can get it stable at 4.7ghz with about 1.425-475 but beyond that I can't figure out how to tweak it any higher.

I think it hates me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Speaking of user error, my 8350 will do 4.5ghz at stock volts (1.35v) and I can get it stable at 4.7ghz with about 1.425-475 but beyond that I can't figure out how to tweak it any higher.
> 
> I think it hates me.


Some chips are just like that. And most if the time, the Voltage Wall happens somewhere around 4.7 and up.

You can try feeding it with more Voltage if you have the cooling. Or try mixing FSB with multi.

Mine can only go to 4.7 using multi.


----------



## Poisoner

Mine throws a tantrum if I mess with the base clock. But my board will do 300mhz base clock no problem. I have hit over 4ghz with a sempron on this board.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Speaking of user error, my 8350 will do 4.5ghz at stock volts (1.35v) and I can get it stable at 4.7ghz with about 1.425-475 but beyond that I can't figure out how to tweak it any higher.
> 
> I think it hates me.


No hate, it's just the voltage wall. Every Vishera 8 core I've used has it, most of them in the 4.8 to 4.9 ghz area. Below it you can get away without having top flight equipment ( psu , mobo and cooling) but it's a completely different animal on the other side of that wall.


----------



## zila

Yup, it's the way of the beast.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Speaking of user error, my 8350 will do 4.5ghz at stock volts (1.35v) and I can get it stable at 4.7ghz with about 1.425-475 but beyond that I can't figure out how to tweak it any higher.
> 
> I think it hates me.


Like said above. Voltage Wall.
Try upping the cpu-nb voltage.

Like mus said a multi fsb combo can help. Allowed me to go higher than 4.8.
Multi only kept failing even with high voltage, 1.5875v.

What are your temps at 4.7?


----------



## buttface420

would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


Nope.

8350 will and can run any game out there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5293561?

hmmm i need to go underwater... no where close to ccsorkin


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


why waste money on a side-grade?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


What games?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


If you have a high refresh monitor it's worth it. If not then it depends on games you play. Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


depends. do you run quad xfire and 120hz monitors? if you do you'll see some benefit. if you run a couple of 60hz monitors and maybe a dual card xfire or sli configuration, then no. it's a pure sidegrade.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


In most cases no. But it's dependent on the game being played, resolution etc. I've tried pretty hard to find games at which the Vishera will struggle, and the only 2 that I have had annoyingly low fps in are ARMA3 and FSX. ( haven't tried either of them on the Devil's canyon rig)

I've been playing BF4 multiplayer the past few days on my 4970k/290X rig at 4.4ghz and it is impossible to tell the difference between it and the 8350/780ti rig ( 5 ghz) - I'll have to employ fraps to see what the actual FPS differences are. (1920x1200 ultra - 60hz monitor)

One thing that is annoying about the 4790k is how hot it runs, on stock cooling , it will not run several benchmarks without overheating. I mean you cannot disable thermal protection without risking the life of the chip like you can with Vishera , certain tests like AIDA 64's FPU suite will send temps to 100c + almost instantly. It makes me wonder how far I'd have to downclock it in order for it to safely complete these tests- I am betting its closer to 3.5 ghz than 4.4 . If AMD released a chip like that, the mountain of hate would dwarf Everest 10 fold







.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Speaking of user error, my 8350 will do 4.5ghz at stock volts (1.35v) and I can get it stable at 4.7ghz with about 1.425-475 but beyond that I can't figure out how to tweak it any higher.
> 
> I think it hates me.


My 8320 has the same problem but mine starts at 4.4GHz and not 4.8. My fault for getting a lower binned CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Mine throws a tantrum if I mess with the base clock. But my board will do 300mhz base clock no problem. I have hit over 4ghz with a sempron on this board.


I think my board hates HT overclock because even setting it to 210 causes some serious havoc.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes


It really depends on the games to be honest, All of the games that I really care about have been strong.. that is even including the new dragon age.. Also don't forget about mantle support as most games are made for consoles, since the top tier consoles are all running AMD APUs (that being said that they use the Jaguar cores (little cores) which are not as powerful as the (big cores) bd/pd/sr cores)

a 3570k really is a side grade unless all you do is single threaded.. but with that you are better off just investing in cooling and possibly another video card to seek better performance.. Now if you are also using it to task and actually are doing work that is single threaded go with intel.. other than that there is a plethora of programs out there that utilize the cores in a multithreaded way

The 4xxxk is a great chip but you are looking at 400-500usd retail to transfer over.. that is almost a 295x2 which would net you FAR better results.. at least a 290x or 780ti

Another great thing about AMD is that they don't cripple the chips, I say this because I use virtualizing the cores for VMs, the Intel K versions can do that however if you want direct pass through then you would be stuck with using non k variants.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> What games?


^this is the #1 question to ask,

For example I am helping my little brother build a rig, he threw me some ideas as to what he was looking at, but I had to stop him and actually ask what are you going to use if for.. You can play into all of the hype that is out there on both camps look at all of the benchmarks, and end of the day we all want the best performance that we can get that will fit in the budget,

What a lot of people fail to take in consideration when providing options for building is just this, what is the main task going to be. I am not going to build and configure an active directory if all I am doing is using it to host a web page so forth and so on.. Also I am not going to through in 64GB of RAM if all I am doing is pure calculations that is not stored in memory.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> 
> 
> What games?
Click to expand...

+12
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a high refresh monitor it's worth it. If not then it depends on games you play. Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel.
Click to expand...

minus12 !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> 
> 
> depends. do you run quad xfire and 120hz monitors? if you do you'll see some benefit. if you run a couple of 60hz monitors and maybe a dual card xfire or sli configuration, then no. it's a pure sidegrade.
Click to expand...

actually @ quadfire the 83xx stomps any 1155 socket, as there are what.... 16 lanes pcie 3.0 on 87/z97 ( iirc )

everyone please stop spreading that with quadfire and 144hz/120hz monitors intels are better ...... esp when you dont have one .....

on that note anyone hear from red, starting to get worried about him !


----------



## Chris635

Hey Guys,

I am running 4.96ghz stable for my 24/7 use at 1.536v, with temps at 54c socket and 51c on the cores under stress testing. I am thinking about trying for 5ghz 24/7 use. I tried recently but I had a lock up at 1.548v, so I would probably need maybe two more jumps of vcore to get there. I will be running CnQ. Do you fellas think this would be okay to do?


----------



## Mega Man

if you can cool it you can run it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am running 4.96ghz stable for my 24/7 use at 1.536v, with temps at 54c socket and 51c on the cores under stress testing. I am thinking about trying for 5ghz 24/7 use. I tried recently but I had a lock up at 1.548v, so I would probably need maybe two more jumps of vcore to get there. I will be running CnQ. Do you fellas think this would be okay to do?


4.96 and 5.00 won't be that noticeable of an improvement really. Unless its a 100 MHz jump. Some even discredit a 100MHz.









Voltage scaling for another 100 MHz or so will need more Voltage the higher you go. Or that 4.96 OC is not fully stable.

Caress her patiently and she'll give in.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am running 4.96ghz stable for my 24/7 use at 1.536v, with temps at 54c socket and 51c on the cores under stress testing. I am thinking about trying for 5ghz 24/7 use. I tried recently but I had a lock up at 1.548v, so I would probably need maybe two more jumps of vcore to get there. I will be running CnQ. Do you fellas think this would be okay to do?


Wow, you have a custom water loop?


----------



## Chris635

Yeah I was kind thinking the extra voltage just isn't worth 40 mhz







. My cooling is okay (below 55c for both cores and socket). I am running noctua nff 12's, so 1500 rpm's is about all it will do. I do like a quite rig> I guess I do have some more head room for cooling while stress testing though.


----------



## Chris635

I put it in about a week ago. Man it's nice. Much better than an all in one water cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Wow, you have a custom water loop?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I put it in about a week ago. Man it's nice. Much better than an all in one water cooler.


How are you testing for stability?


----------



## RJ-Savage

xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

need better cooling solution, noticeable Thermal wall I'm hitting there xD


----------



## 3DVu

Double post, sorry


----------



## 3DVu

Done 7 blender compilations and 4 blenchmark renders, not an error.

In the end, I found out my massive instability problem was weirdly caused by the RAM, so I gave up and dropped it to 1632 MHZ 9-9-9-24-1T

During a blender compilation:

Core temp : 65 °C MAX (Usually 60-61)

Socket Temp : 64 °C MAX (Usually 64 °C)

With a 212 EVO, I guess I should consider myself satisfied.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done 7 blender compilations and 4 blenchmark renders, not an error.
> 
> In the end, I found out my massive instability problem was weirdly caused by the RAM, so I gave up and dropped it to 1632 MHZ 9-9-9-24-1T
> 
> During a blender compilation:
> 
> Core temp : 65 °C MAX (Usually 60-61)
> 
> Socket Temp : 64 °C MAX (Usually 64 °C)
> 
> With a 212 EVO, I guess I should consider myself satisfied.


Cant see the temps. Lol

My hunch, low ambient contributes to that. Wait till summer.









But good job.


----------



## russik

EVO 212 is good budget CPU cooler. My friend makes 4.8ghz with it


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cant see the temps. Lol
> 
> My hunch, low ambient contributes to that. Wait till summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good job.


By the time it's summer the H100i will already be installed.

In fact, it should arrive between today and tomorrow.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +12
> minus12 !
> actually @ quadfire the 83xx stomps any 1155 socket, as there are what.... 16 lanes pcie 3.0 on 87/z97 ( iirc )
> 
> everyone please stop spreading that with quadfire and 144hz/120hz monitors intels are better ...... esp when you dont have one .....
> 
> on that note anyone hear from red, starting to get worried about him !


I run a 144hz monitor. When I switched to intel, I liked the 60% more fps across the board that I got out of my HD 7770 (vsync'd 100hz plus blur reduction is a pleasure to have).
Please correct me when I am wrong to say "Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel."
I would like to learn a thing or two here.

Surely I neglected to mention that mantle games will favor AMD, but that doesn't fit within 'general'. Also I'd like to assume that people run drivers and OC settings that work, but maybe I'm too idealistic here.

Also saying 'AMD favors quadfire because of more lanes' is a bit like saying 'a car with 8 wheels is faster than a car with 6 wheels'. May or may not be true, depending on situation.


----------



## Mord

Here it is 4.8Ghz very bad, very bad.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mord*
> 
> Here it is 4.8Ghz very bad, very bad.


Could have been far worse.

Plus, that's a lot of GFLOPS you got there.


----------



## Mord

On Crosshair IV Formula I got more. As I sad not good chip.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> EVO 212 is good budget CPU cooler. My friend makes 4.8ghz with it


I smell a troll...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I smell a troll...


It's not impossible, if you live in the north pole and don't run Prime95 or anything that loads over 30% the CPU.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How are you testing for stability?


I like using occt for several hours. I know most people here like ibt, but I dont really care for it. Personally I have never had a problem using occt for checking for stability.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I like using occt for several hours. I know most people here like ibt, but I dont really care for it. Personally I have never had a problem using occt for checking for stability.


It's good for stress testing the CPU, but I found Prime95 to produce way more heat.

So if you don't stress your CPU with the intention of checking your temps, it's amazingly good.

Plus it's full of graphics.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> It's good for stress testing the CPU, but I found Prime95 to produce way more heat.
> 
> So if you don't stress your CPU with the intention of checking your temps, it's amazingly good.
> 
> Plus it's full of graphics.


I found that checking for heat, on aida 64, using just the "fpu" setting (everything else checked, it doesn't produce high heat),it really produces a lot of heat, Prime for me doesn't produce as much heat as this does, my temperatures jump from 50c-51c on both the socket and cores.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> It's not impossible, if you live in the north pole and don't run Prime95 or anything that loads over 30% the CPU.


You can hit 35 opening a program


----------



## Chopper1591

Seems like I am finally getting somewhere.
Just couldn't accept that my 8320 wouldn't clock past 4.8.









4.8 with 1.5v and 1.3v on a 2680nb was stable:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Following that patern, increasing the Multi one step kept failing IBT on me. Tried as high as 1.5875v.
The trick was to increase my cpu-nb to 1.4v.

Now I am rather stable:


Temps are on the high side. But under IBT that is fine IMO.

I remember the days when I had no airflow over the back of the socket. Then my socket was a good 10c hotter than the cores.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Seems like I am finally getting somewhere.
> Just couldn't accept that my 8320 wouldn't clock past 4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 with 1.5v and 1.3v on a 2680nb was stable:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following that patern, increasing the Multi one step kept failing IBT on me. Tried as high as 1.5875v.
> The trick was to increase my cpu-nb to 1.4v.
> 
> Now I am rather stable:
> 
> 
> Temps are on the high side. But under IBT that is fine IMO.
> 
> I remember the days when I had no airflow over the back of the socket. Then my socket was a good 10c hotter than the cores.


No matter how you look at it, 1.3 V for 2700 MHZ isn't enough even for a golden chip.

I usually stick to 1.275 for 2600 MHZ. And 1.35 for 2700.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> 
> 
> What games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +12
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a high refresh monitor it's worth it. If not then it depends on games you play. Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> minus12 !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends. do you run quad xfire and 120hz monitors? if you do you'll see some benefit. if you run a couple of 60hz monitors and maybe a dual card xfire or sli configuration, then no. it's a pure sidegrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually @ quadfire the 83xx stomps any 1155 socket, as there are what.... 16 lanes pcie 3.0 on 87/z97 ( iirc )
> 
> everyone please stop spreading that with quadfire and 144hz/120hz monitors intels are better ...... esp when you dont have one .....
> 
> on that note anyone hear from red, starting to get worried about him !
Click to expand...

Their 16 lanes are faster than AMD's 32 lanes. PCI-e 3.0 has a better encoding standard than 2.0.

They just can't run Tri/QuadSLI without PLX chips because nVidia requires x8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +12
> minus12 !
> actually @ quadfire the 83xx stomps any 1155 socket, as there are what.... 16 lanes pcie 3.0 on 87/z97 ( iirc )
> 
> everyone please stop spreading that with quadfire and 144hz/120hz monitors intels are better ...... esp when you dont have one .....
> 
> on that note anyone hear from red, starting to get worried about him !
> 
> 
> 
> I run a 144hz monitor. When I switched to intel, I liked the 60% more fps across the board that I got out of my HD 7770 (vsync'd 100hz plus blur reduction is a pleasure to have).
> Please correct me when I am wrong to say "Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel."
> I would like to learn a thing or two here.
> 
> Surely I neglected to mention that mantle games will favor AMD, but that doesn't fit within 'general'. Also I'd like to assume that people run drivers and OC settings that work, but maybe I'm too idealistic here.
> 
> Also saying 'AMD favors quadfire because of more lanes' is a bit like saying 'a car with 8 wheels is faster than a car with 6 wheels'. May or may not be true, depending on situation.
Click to expand...











7770 and 144hz 1080. Oh god my sides. You need to learn balance dude. A good CPU and monitor mean nothing with a weak little GPU like that. Unless your games are so old that the hardware doesn't matter or you're playing at dead minimum settings, your FPS didn't go up at all. Should have bought a 7970/280X/770 instead of a new MB/CPU.

And no, Mantle favors more threads, be it FX-8 or i7.


----------



## Chris635

I have to run 1.4v on my cpu/nb for 2483 mhz with 16gb or ram (4X4 Sticks) at just over 2400 mhz to be stable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I have to run 1.4v on my cpu/nb for 2483 mhz with 16gb or ram (4X4 Sticks) at just over 2400 mhz to be stable.


That sounds a bit accurate, more RAM plus fast timings = higher stress on the IMC,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Their 16 lanes are faster than AMD's 32 lanes. PCI-e 3.0 has a better encoding standard than 2.0.
> 
> They just can't run Tri/QuadSLI without PLX chips because nVidia requires x8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7770 and 144hz 1080. Oh god my sides. You need to learn balance dude. A good CPU and monitor mean nothing with a weak little GPU like that. Unless your games are so old that the hardware doesn't matter or you're playing at dead minimum settings, your FPS didn't go up at all. Should have bought a 7970/280X/770 instead of a new MB/CPU.
> 
> And no, Mantle favors more threads, be it FX-8 or i7.


LOL I just realized that he "noticed" the difference on such a GPU nice catch... By his statement that would mean that I am lying about getting 99-100% load on my TWO 280x's and going intel would make a 60% jump in frames? LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Suferbus

My 8350 is stuck at 4.715ghz, at least stable-- also, voltage is 1.485 on asrock 990fx extreme 9-- i had to use a combo of FSB and Multi to get over 4.6ghz stable-- cooling is xspc rx 360 rad, cpu only--- Titan z is on air still


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> No matter how you look at it, 1.3 V for 2700 MHZ isn't enough even for a golden chip.
> 
> I usually stick to 1.275 for 2600 MHZ. And 1.35 for 2700.


How do you get this knowledge?
I don't agree...

Mine is stable with 1.3 and 2680nb.
That is, with the 4.8 clock.
Passed IBT on very-high 20 runs multiple times. So I think I can call that stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I have to run 1.4v on my cpu/nb for 2483 mhz with 16gb or ram (4X4 Sticks) at just over 2400 mhz to be stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That sounds a bit accurate, more RAM plus fast timings = higher stress on the IMC,


This.
You are correct.
Even with stock cpu-nb speeds you need increased voltage with high freq. ram IIRC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suferbus*
> 
> My 8350 is stuck at 4.715ghz, at least stable-- also, voltage is 1.485 on asrock 990fx extreme 9-- i had to use a combo of FSB and Multi to get over 4.6ghz stable


Yeah, for me goes the same. Except I can get to 4.8 with multi only.
Above that, no matter what I do, I can't get it stable with a multi only overclock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> 
> 
> What games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +12
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a high refresh monitor it's worth it. If not then it depends on games you play. Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> minus12 !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> would it be worth it to upgrade from a 8350 to a i5 3570k? what about a 4690k? for gaming purposes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends. do you run quad xfire and 120hz monitors? if you do you'll see some benefit. if you run a couple of 60hz monitors and maybe a dual card xfire or sli configuration, then no. it's a pure sidegrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually @ quadfire the 83xx stomps any 1155 socket, as there are what.... 16 lanes pcie 3.0 on 87/z97 ( iirc )
> 
> everyone please stop spreading that with quadfire and 144hz/120hz monitors intels are better ...... esp when you dont have one .....
> 
> on that note anyone hear from red, starting to get worried about him !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their 16 lanes are faster than AMD's 32 lanes. PCI-e 3.0 has a better encoding standard than 2.0.
> 
> They just can't run Tri/QuadSLI without PLX chips because nVidia requires x8.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> +12
> minus12 !
> actually @ quadfire the 83xx stomps any 1155 socket, as there are what.... 16 lanes pcie 3.0 on 87/z97 ( iirc )
> 
> everyone please stop spreading that with quadfire and 144hz/120hz monitors intels are better ...... esp when you dont have one .....
> 
> on that note anyone hear from red, starting to get worried about him !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I run a 144hz monitor. When I switched to intel, I liked the 60% more fps across the board that I got out of my HD 7770 (vsync'd 100hz plus blur reduction is a pleasure to have).
> Please correct me when I am wrong to say "Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel."
> I would like to learn a thing or two here.
> 
> Surely I neglected to mention that mantle games will favor AMD, but that doesn't fit within 'general'. Also I'd like to assume that people run drivers and OC settings that work, but maybe I'm too idealistic here.
> 
> Also saying 'AMD favors quadfire because of more lanes' is a bit like saying 'a car with 8 wheels is faster than a car with 6 wheels'. May or may not be true, depending on situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7770 and 144hz 1080. Oh god my sides. You need to learn *balance* dude. A good CPU and monitor mean nothing with a weak little GPU like that. Unless your games are so old that the hardware doesn't matter or you're playing at dead minimum settings, your FPS didn't go up at all. Should have bought a 7970/280X/770 instead of a new MB/CPU.
> 
> And no, Mantle favors more threads, be it FX-8 or i7.
Click to expand...

I was struck by that too , $600 cpu,$250 motherboard, and a $300 monitor paired up with a $70 graphics card.....







60% more fps across the board? I really can't imagine a situation where that could be true with a gpu that weak unless maybe you were coming from Socket A or play at 800x600.


----------



## 3DVu

Meanwhile, I'm getting ready for tomorrow with this!

What do you guys think? Will it do the trick?


----------



## Chris635

I have one mounted just like this on mine. It works fine (I do have two fans on the vrm's as well).


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I have one mounted just like this on mine. It works fine (I do have two fans on the vrm's as well).


I'm planning to put a 120 MM fan // AMD Stock cooler fan on the VRMs.

I hope it will do the trick.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I'm planning to put a 120 MM fan // AMD Stock cooler fan on the VRMs.
> 
> I hope it will do the trick.


TBH I just use a 80mm fan from like 2000s lol works just fine, although I recently upgraded to using a ram cooler.. looks better


----------



## Chris635

Should I allow vdroop (maybe stop voltage spikes) and set a higher vcore to compensate? I am curious if this would decrease temperatures? I am currently set to ultra high (crosshair v formula z).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Should I allow vdroop (maybe stop voltage spikes) and set a higher vcore to compensate? I am curious if this would decrease temperatures? I am currently set to ultra high (crosshair v formula z).


IIRC high should allow for a little drop not much and then compensate.. It can help yes however it depends on how well your cooling is and what is going on. It appears that your pump is variable speed, what is the temp[ spikes when at max flow compared to slower flow?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Their 16 lanes are faster than AMD's 32 lanes. PCI-e 3.0 has a better encoding standard than 2.0.
> 
> They just can't run Tri/QuadSLI without PLX chips because nVidia requires x8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7770 and 144hz 1080. Oh god my sides. You need to learn balance dude. A good CPU and monitor mean nothing with a weak little GPU like that. Unless your games are so old that the hardware doesn't matter or you're playing at dead minimum settings, your FPS didn't go up at all. Should have bought a 7970/280X/770 instead of a new MB/CPU.
> 
> And no, Mantle favors more threads, be it FX-8 or i7.


Indeed I play games that stay 100hz vsync stable now, GPU is next upgrade though. c; Not like LoL needs it. Though games like Warframe or PSO2 I'd rather run at 720p for now. (edit: also all of these games were bottlenecked under 70-80 oftentimes on my [email protected] with peak enemy numbers; I actually tried the HD7970 route once and resold it because no FPS gains. But then again, all of these are heavily single threaded.)


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Should I allow vdroop (maybe stop voltage spikes) and set a higher vcore to compensate? I am curious if this would decrease temperatures? I am currently set to ultra high (crosshair v formula z).


If your system is stable enough, what's the problem? It should give you lower temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Indeed I play games that stay 100hz vsync stable now, GPU is next upgrade though. c; Not like LoL needs it. Though games like Warframe or PSO2 I'd rather run at 720p for now. (edit: also all of these games were bottlenecked under 70-80 oftentimes on my [email protected] with peak enemy numbers; I actually tried the HD7970 route once and resold it because no FPS gains. But then again, all of these are heavily single threaded.)


Genius, why would anyone keep a 7970 when you can use a 7790?

Not counting LoL as a game, of course.


----------



## Chris635

I ma noticing quick little spikes in core temperature. 49c (stress testing) and a quick jump to 54c then back down to 49c. Would vdroop fix this or just leave well enough alone.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Indeed I play games that stay 100hz vsync stable now, GPU is next upgrade though. c; Not like LoL needs it. Though games like Warframe or PSO2 I'd rather run at 720p for now. (edit: also all of these games were bottlenecked under 70-80 oftentimes on my [email protected] with peak enemy numbers; I actually tried the HD7970 route once and resold it because no FPS gains. But then again, all of these are heavily single threaded.)


how is it then that I can play anything and my 280x's are not bottlenecked if it was in fact a CPU issue? HRMMMM OR you know what.. slow ram or even unstable overclock will do just that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I ma noticing quick little spikes in core temperature. 49c (stress testing) and a quick jump to 54c then back down to 49c. Would vdroop fix this or just leave well enough alone.


if you are that cold then don't worry about it. vdroop can help but I don't think that much.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Genius, why would anyone keep a 7970 when you can use a 7790?
> 
> Not counting LoL as a game, of course.


Hey Path of Exile runs pretty good without dynamic shadows at 1080p, even with post processing on c: That game also annoyed me with its "here's a lot of enemies, you're now bottlenecked to 50-80fps" all the time! The joy of single threaded online games. (edit: here's hoping AMD opening Mantle will help the landscape a bit; and yeah of course changing cpu fixed that problem in the case of PoE and all the games I play, too.)

edit: Of course now that I'm happy with FPS I'd look for upgrades regarding eyecandy and not having to mess with resolutions for specific games!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Should I allow vdroop (maybe stop voltage spikes) and set a higher vcore to compensate? I am curious if this would decrease temperatures? I am currently set to ultra high (crosshair v formula z).


Although the boards I have without LLC run much cooler than my chv-z's at similar clockspeeds, my chv-z's really struggle at high overclocks with any LLC less than ultra high.


----------



## Chris635

I leave it as is then.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Hey Path of Exile runs pretty good without dynamic shadows at 1080p, even with post processing on c: That game also annoyed me with its "here's a lot of enemies, you're now bottlenecked to 50-80fps" all the time! The joy of single threaded online games. (edit: here's hoping AMD opening Mantle will help the landscape a bit; and yeah of course changing cpu fixed that problem in the case of PoE and all the games I play, too.)
> 
> edit: Of course now that I'm happy with FPS I'd look for upgrades regarding eyecandy and not having to mess with resolutions for specific games!


that is all GPU limitation LOL you would have been wiser getting a better GPU in the first place


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ]
> that is all GPU limitation LOL you would have been wiser getting a better GPU in the first place


I do not understand why you tell me something that my very own experience disproved. Single threaded online games in high enemy count situations a GPU bottleneck? ok.

edit: I'm not saying I had issues staying above 60 most of the time, but I had issues staying above 80 most of the time. Getting stronger cpu fixed that while when I tried a stronger gpu on its own before that, it did not! (Quite an expected outcome in hindsight, since I like to turn settings down till my gpu is not at 100% load at any point in time. I like vsync to cap my fps, not my gpu. Nor my cpu).


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I do not understand why you tell me something that my very own experience disproved. Single threaded online games in high enemy count situations a GPU bottleneck? ok.


We get it we get it, but this is not the "Omg Intel is so kool with it's IPC" thread, so why are you still here?

Live a long life with Intel, I dropped it after Nehalem.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I do not understand why you tell me something that my very own experience disproved. Single threaded online games in high enemy count situations a GPU bottleneck? ok.
> 
> edit: I'm not saying I had issues staying above 60 most of the time, but I had issues staying above 80 most of the time. Getting stronger cpu fixed that while when I tried a stronger gpu on its own before that, it did not! (since I like to turn settings down till my gpu is not at 100% load at any point in time. I like vsync to cap my fps, not my gpu. Nor my cpu).


Will here is a few fun things to point out... A: YOU COMPLETELY failed to to mention that its all SINGLE THREADED

secondly issue is YOU STILL WHERE GPU LIMITED, however it may not seem like that but lets say you are maxing out your VRAM boom you will see drop in GPU ussage.. same if you where using DDR3 ram on the video card,

I would say more but you fail to even post the brand and model of half your computer parts. So you still going to argue with me? Cause my exact point is that my 2 280x's according to what you are saying would be completely bottlenecked

The only reason why you saw an increase is because IPC on intel however if you would have spent the same amount of money on a GPU it would almost guaranteed run at least 10 FPS higher than what you get if not more now. Your weakest link is GPU, that had always been your weakest link. what else did you change RAM as well?

the whole point is that you are trying to post misleading information on information that you do not have...

EDIT: Actually you spent over 800 on switching over.. the GPU you could have gotten for that would have made sure you could play those online games at higher frames than your eye could tell.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> We get it we get it, but this is not the "Omg Intel is so kool with it's IPC" thread, so why are you still here?
> 
> Live a long life with Intel, I dropped it after Nehalem.


Thanks. c:

Seemded like F3ERS 2 ASH3S wasn't in the picture yet though so I tried to give him a summary!

I'll be back to AMD CPUs when they bring those Zen cores, I'm rather fond of AMD as a company.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Will here is a few fun things to point out... A: YOU COMPLETELY failed to to mention that its all SINGLE THREADED
> 
> secondly issue is YOU STILL WHERE GPU LIMITED, however it may not seem like that but lets say you are maxing out your VRAM boom you will see drop in GPU ussage.. same if you where using DDR3 ram on the video card,
> 
> I would say more but you fail to even post the brand and model of half your computer parts. So you still going to argue with me? Cause my exact point is that my 2 280x's according to what you are saying would be completely bottlenecked
> 
> The only reason why you saw an increase is because IPC on intel however if you would have spent the same amount of money on a GPU it would almost guaranteed run at least 10 FPS higher than what you get if not more now. Your weakest link is GPU, that had always been your weakest link. what else did you change RAM as well?
> 
> the whole point is that you are trying to post misleading information on information that you do not have...


2 280x are bottlenecked if you try to run vsync'd 100 fps on random online games. You'll get a beautiful picture, but you wont get a 100fps. On an HD7770 and an intel, you can have that. (edit: the picture won't be anything amzing then, though) Not saying you need it. Also sorry I assumed people know the games I quoted would be single threaded, that one's on me.

As for getting more FPS on an r9 280/7970 I just didn't get that. Low settings 1080p on 1GB of Vram is a bit like low settings 4k at 4GB Vram, also.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Thanks. c:
> 
> Seemded like F3ERS 2 ASH3S wasn't in the picture yet though so I tried to give him a summary!
> 
> I'll be back to AMD CPUs when they bring those Zen cores, I'm rather fond of AMD as a company.


Lets put it like this. When I had 2x 460's in SLI @ 930Mhz they at times would show as not being fully utilized due to the vram, those 2 460s in SLI is GREATER than your 1 single card..

I switched over to a single r9 280x and boom instantly 30FPS higher.... So don't act like it is was the CPU as your information is quite misleading unless my further input is added. thats all


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I do not understand why you tell me something that my very own experience disproved. Single threaded online games in high enemy count situations a GPU bottleneck? ok.
> 
> edit: I'm not saying I had issues staying above 60 most of the time, but I had issues staying above 80 most of the time. Getting stronger cpu fixed that while when I tried a stronger gpu on its own before that, it did not! (Quite an expected outcome in hindsight, since I like to turn settings down till my gpu is not at 100% load at any point in time. I like vsync to cap my fps, not my gpu. Nor my cpu).


v sync wouldn't cap either of those unless they were effortlessly providing the refresh rate frames...in that case they would run lower percentsges because they dont have to perform balls out for max frames per second....In heavily single threaded games there is no doubt intel is better....At 4.8 with my amd I'm always gpu bound at 1080p...Also to note I don't run vsync unless it's forced and unless it's heavily hd texture modded (skyrim with 150+ mods) or ultra crazy settings I very very rarely go below 60 fps and my gpu is 2gb 760gtx


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Thanks. c:
> 
> Seemded like F3ERS 2 ASH3S wasn't in the picture yet though so I tried to give him a summary!
> 
> I'll be back to AMD CPUs when they bring those Zen cores, I'm rather fond of AMD as a company.
> 2 280x are bottlenecked if you try to run vsync'd 100 fps on random online games. You'll get a beautiful picture, but you wont get a 100fps. On an HD7770 and an intel, you can have that. (edit: the picture won't be anything amzing then, though) Not saying you need it. Also sorry I assumed people know the games I quoted would be single threaded, that one's on me.
> 
> As for getting more FPS on an r9 280/7970 I just didn't get that. Low settings 1080p on 1GB of Vram is a bit like low settings 4k at 4GB Vram, also.


Now you are changing it up and showing yes that you are GPU limited.. if you played same setting for setting in comparison then actually YES the 280x's would outperform your single 7770 more so than what the motherboard and cpu change. and that came in 33% cheaper than what you spent.. so that means I could even by a 3rd and still have even more Frames .. or you know another SSD and raid them.. LOL

LOLZ i just realized with that 7770 you are running just a APU level graphics..


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Lets put it like this. When I had 2x 460's in SLI @ 930Mhz they at times would show as not being fully utilized due to the vram, those 2 460s in SLI is GREATER than your 1 single card..
> 
> I switched over to a single r9 280x and boom instantly 30FPS higher.... So don't act like it is was the CPU as your information is quite misleading unless my further input is added. thats all


Ah a Vram bottleneck, I guess that exists, thanks for pointing it out! Since I didn't have one of these I forgot. Seeing my vram usage usually around 300-700 with low/medium settings. (And I ran an HD 7970 briefly before going for a cpu upgrade). Higher settings were out of the question anyway because they put more stress on the cpu, too. I guess for people who aren't aiming for 100fps, you'd more likely run into one of these, again thanks for the reminder it's a good point.

edit: also regarding your last post, I've never seen anyone pull higher FPS on higher settings, aside from with some games that offload some graphics stuff to cpu on lower settings. Sadly fancy stuff like that is not very common, and I did try higher settings when I had the graphics muscle to push em. But overall fps was going down just a bit like 3-5fps every notch of pushing settings up. Which wasn't what I wanted :c

edit: Also vram is not additive, it needs to have the same data in both vram's in most sli/crossfire configs, and maybe some extra, I'm no expert!
edit: And let's remember that 100fps+ combined with onlinegames is a known to be problematic scenario for AMD, but not the most common one, I'm not trying to say AMD isn't a good choice for a lot of gaming. It's just not that good if you have an 144hz monitor and like to get those free games from the interwebs. Not that common. (but after experiencing it all I can say is that a vsync'd 60hz is probably preferable to running 144hz displaying 60-90fps. I would also recommend freesync/gsync. just not classic 144hz/100hz/blur reduction. for such games.)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> edit: also regarding your last post, I've never seen anyone pull higher FPS on higher settings, aside from with some games that offload some graphics stuff to cpu on lower settings.


I get better fps at 1920 X 1080 than I do with 1600 X 900 on my 760gtx. ...in real conditions and benchmarks alike for some reason it likes 1080p over 720p...Metro last light showed 15 fps difference in max and 5 fps difference in minimum with 3 fps difference in average each to the positive








edit: clocks are 1120 and 1550 as reported by gpu z and hwmonitor64...Also this is with same settings with only a resolution change but I can't wait to upgrade come tax time


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I get better fps at 1920 X 1080 than I do with 1600 X 900 on my 760gtx. ...in real conditions and benchmarks alike for some reason it likes 1080p over 720p...Metro last light showed 15 fps difference in max and 5 fps difference in minimum with 3 fps difference in average each to the positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: clocks are 1120 and 1550 as reported by gpu z and hwmonitor64...Also this is with same settings with only a resolution change but I can't wait to upgrade come tax time


What is this sorcery, that's pretty cool to know!

edit:
'LOLZ i just realized with that 7770 you are running just a APU level graphics..'
Getting nearly 3000 points in Firestrike freebie preset now c: (~2830 before omega drivers and switching cpu, think it was the drivers though. [they released a bit later than when I switched] I ran that test a million times with results around that.)
Also I do test with games on Ramdisk sometimes when I'm feeling wild!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Ah a Vram bottleneck, I guess that exists, thanks for pointing it out! Since I didn't have one of these I forgot. Seeing my vram usage usually around 300-700 with low/medium settings. (And I ran an HD 7970 briefly before going for a cpu upgrade). Higher settings were out of the question anyway because they put more stress on the cpu, too. I guess for people who aren't aiming for 100fps, you'd more likely run into one of these, again thanks for the reminder it's a good point.
> 
> edit: also regarding your last post, I've never seen anyone pull higher FPS on higher settings, aside from with some games that offload some graphics stuff to cpu on lower settings. Sadly fancy stuff like that is not very common, and I did try higher settings when I had the graphics muscle to push em. But overall fps was going down just a bit like 3-5fps every notch of pushing settings up. Which wasn't what I wanted :c
> 
> edit: Also vram is not additive, it needs to have the same data in both vram's in most sli/crossfire configs, and maybe some extra, I'm no expert!
> edit: And let's remember that 100fps+ combined with onlinegames is a known to be problematic scenario for AMD, but not the most common one, I'm not trying to say AMD isn't a good choice for a lot of gaming. It's just not that good if you have an 144hz monitor and like to get those free games from the interwebs. Not that common. (but after experiencing it all I can say is that a vsync'd 60hz is probably preferable to running 144hz displaying 60-90fps)


Um I didn't say that the vram was added together.. both my cards have 3 GB of VRAM so when I am in crossfie I use 3GB of Vram ... duh
Quote:


> I've never seen anyone pull higher FPS on higher settings, aside from with some games that offload some graphics stuff to cpu


^what? that makes 0 sense, what you put is saying that more gpu power does not provide better frames just makes things look prettier? Are you dense? the only reason why it looks prettier is because of A: added features like tessellation you know dem DX11 elements that requires power in different areas as well,

however this still does not explain what you just said, More power does not mean more frames. ... I am curious just to see do any of the games that you are referring to have any benchmarks, I will even take of crossfire and show you the difference.. also again with what I said from the begginning the money you spent on the chip and mobo you could have obtain a 980 or 285x2 or possibly even a titan


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I get better fps at 1920 X 1080 than I do with 1600 X 900 on my 760gtx. ...in real conditions and benchmarks alike for some reason it likes 1080p over 720p...Metro last light showed 15 fps difference in max and 5 fps difference in minimum with 3 fps difference in average each to the positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: clocks are 1120 and 1550 as reported by gpu z and hwmonitor64...Also this is with same settings with only a resolution change but I can't wait to upgrade come tax time
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> What is this sorcery, that's pretty cool to know!
Click to expand...

It makes pure sense? Why? cause GPUs are designed to push out bigger images faster ultra parallel processing.. the new chips are designed for higher pixel output and when you cut down the cores being used to create the picture you see frame drops depending on how the coding or the latency between the cpu - ram - vram -gpu is


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Um I didn't say that the vram was added together.. both my cards have 3 GB of VRAM so when I am in crossfie I use 3GB of Vram ... duh
> ^what? that makes 0 sense, what you put is saying that more gpu power does not provide better frames just makes things look prettier? Are you dense? the only reason why it looks prettier is because of A: added features like tessellation you know dem DX11 elements that requires power in different areas as well,
> 
> however this still does not explain what you just said, More power does not mean more frames. ... I am curious just to see do any of the games that you are referring to have any benchmarks, I will even take of crossfire and show you the difference.. also again with what I said from the begginning the money you spent on the chip and mobo you could have obtain a 980 or 285x2 or possibly even a titan


I think he means just settings not better hardware...on the vram note though I haven't read much on sli but I do have a question I knew it only used the one vram but does it share the vram load between the two cards or does it mirror it so both can pool from vram to compute the frames more efficiently?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think he means just settings not better hardware...on the vram note though I haven't read much on sli but I do have a question I knew it only used the one vrm but does it share the vram load between the two cards or does it mirror it so both can pool from vram to compute the frames more efficiently?


Well we where talking about the comparison between a 7770 and a 7970 he uped the settings on the 7970 but didn't on the 7770 at least that is what I was saying, at either rate a 7970 still will out perform

It mirrors it


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It mirrors it


I thought it might to make it faster at rendering frames ahead and more at the same time...thanks for that I'm considering a sli setup when tax time comes maybe new cards will be out or 290x's will be cheaper


----------



## Chris635

We'll I I can stabilize my chip to 5ghz with 1.57v with the amount of ram and speed I am running, but I'll stick with my little 4.96 at 1.54v under load. I cant believe how much it took just to get 40 mhz extra! I like my system quite under load. I am running 2700 mhz on the north bridge now. I'll see how it does, although I don't think I will gain much.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> We'll I I can stabilize my chip to 5ghz with 1.57v with the amount of ram and speed I am running, but I'll stick with my little 4.96 at 1.54v under load. I cant believe how much it took just to get 40 mhz extra! I like my system quite under load. I am running 2700 mhz on the north bridge now. I'll see how it does, although I don't think I will gain much.


I say that you are good at where you are.. but that isn't too bad my chip I have been running at 1.68 -1.69 for sometime now to hit 5.1


----------



## cssorkinman

GD-80 makes me









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Chris635

So what do you guys recommend to get latency down? cl9 will not boot. Change to cr1 cr2?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> GD-80 makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I need to pick me up a 8370e looks to be great clockers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> So what do you guys recommend to get latency down? cl9 will not boot. Change to cr1 cr2?


1T = Faster ALL the time, however also is less stable, but if you are not running at extreme timings then 1T is normally going to work for you


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> So what do you guys recommend to get latency down? cl9 will not boot. Change to cr1 cr2?


That's about what you are left with for primary settings, you have a good nb clock, cpu clock and primary timings for the frequency.

If that doesn't get it done, then it's time to delve into the tertiary's ( which I am of very little help with at all ..lol )


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> however this still does not explain what you just said, More power does not mean more frames. ... I am curious just to see do any of the games that you are referring to have any benchmarks, I will even take of crossfire and show you the difference.. also again with what I said from the begginning the money you spent on the chip and mobo you could have obtain a 980 or 285x2 or possibly even a titan


That was talking about the different settings on the same (high end) GPU. Oftentimes, lower settings increase max/min fps just a bit. (or more if the GPU was 100% loaded on higher settings. But as I said, I have a policy to not run GPUs at 100%.)

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well we where talking about the comparison between a 7770 and a 7970 he uped the settings on the 7970 but didn't on the 7770 at least that is what I was saying, at either rate a 7970 still will out perform
> 
> It mirrors it


Yeah the FPS was pretty much the same on low settings, and going up with settings the 7770 would bottleneck a lot earlier than the 7970. While the 7970 got just slightly lower FPS at vastly higher settings.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> That was talking about the different settings on the same (high end) GPU. Oftentimes, lower settings increase max/min fps just a bit. (or more if the GPU was 100% loaded on higher settings. But as I said, I have a policy to not run GPUs at 100%.)


WHY lol they are made that way, as long as you don't overheat them you are good. lol SOOOOOOOOO back to the begginning of what you said

You gave off misleading information that is based on YOUR personal preference that HAS NOTHING to do with the actual purpose of the question that was posed at the time YOU admittedly now are saying that your experience IS NOT the norm cause YOU DONT run 100% GPU usage..

Which then puts you as a hypocrite because you THEN stated to say that you WENT INTEL because AMD chip COULDNT produce the FRAMES YOU WANTED UNDER YOUR BIASED RESULTS

so, I think we now have a full conclusion


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nice, I need to pick me up a 8370e looks to be great clockers
> 1T = Faster ALL the time, however also is less stable, but if you are not running at extreme timings then 1T is normally going to work for you


Even with 4X4 sticks of ram (16gb)?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WHY lol they are made that way, as long as you don't overheat them you are good. lol


Blur reduction is beautiful with vertical sync. (edit: assuming you maintain monitor refresh rate~fps, ofc.)

edit: now if I want to figure out my peak minimum fps and match my monitor refresh rate accordingly, I'd run with game settings to just not hit 100% gpu load most of the time, but no vsync, and see what the lowest fps drops are in monitoring software and go from there c:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Even with 4X4 sticks of ram (16gb)?


YES lol thats the command rate
http://www.overclock.net/t/32605/1t-vs-2t-command-rate-is-there-a-real-performance-difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Blur reduction is beautiful with vertical sync. (edit: assuming you maintain monitor refresh rate~fps, ofc.)


LOL Just LOL
so you spent 900 dollars on a board and CPU instead of a GPU that would have done even better.. and choose to show your BIAS, LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> WHY lol they are made that way, as long as you don't overheat them you are good. lol SOOOOOOOOO back to the begginning of what you said
> 
> You gave off misleading information that is based on YOUR personal preference that HAS NOTHING to do with the actual purpose of the question that was posed at the time YOU admittedly now are saying that your experience IS NOT the norm cause YOU DONT run 100% GPU usage..
> 
> Which then puts you as a hypocrite because you THEN stated to say that you WENT INTEL because AMD chip COULDNT produce the FRAMES YOU WANTED UNDER YOUR BIASED RESULTS
> 
> so, I think we now have a full conclusion


I meant to be quite clear on this! 144hz monitor with freesync/gsync, if on AMD and you game most of all online games. Else I'd rather recommend 60hz vsync. I tried to lay out said conclusion, also c:

So let's call it a day.

(edit: yes my whole point was about 144hz monitors from the start. And people were talking about like it's no big deal to drive one on AMD. But it is in many cases.)


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YES lol thats the command rate
> http://www.overclock.net/t/32605/1t-vs-2t-command-rate-is-there-a-real-performance-difference
> LOL Just LOL
> so you spent 900 dollars on a board and CPU instead of a GPU that would have done even better.. and choose to show your BIAS, LOLOLOLOLOL


I'll give it a shot! lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I meant to be quite clear on this! 144hz monitor with freesync/gsync, if on AMD and you game most of all online games. Else I'd rather recommend 60hz vsync. I tried to lay out said conclusion, also c:
> 
> So let's call it a day.
> 
> (edit: yes my whole point was about 144hz monitors from the start. And people were talking about like it's no big deal to drive one on AMD. But it is in many cases.)


... THAT MEANS NOTHING LOL

you still at the beginning said that switching to intel was a better IDEA which it was not in any means LOL cost/performance increase was not worth what you spent. LOL


----------



## Alastair

*sniff* *sniff* I smell trolls. Time to get out my Troll Skull Basher.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ... THAT MEANS NOTHING LOL
> 
> you still at the beginning said that switching to intel was a better IDEA which it was not in any means LOL cost/performance increase was not worth what you spent. LOL


For me, it was. That's the truth of the matter. It is impossible to get 100fps in Path of Exile on an AMD CPU and an AMD GPU, just walking out of the second camp down the rivers a bit, for example. (there's a lot of enemies there and the map is wide, not narrow path style.) Any other games I play behaved similarly with high enemy numbers. Sure it's online games, but I play those :/

edit: also a g3258 would have given me the same performance, actually better performance. But I like cpu video encoding! So you are right on the performance/cost point c:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *sniff* *sniff* I smell trolls. Time to get out my Troll Skull Basher.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> For me, it was. That's the truth of the matter. It is impossible to get 100fps in Path of Exile on an AMD CPU and an AMD GPU, just walking out of the second camp down the rivers a bit, for example. (there's a lot of enemies there and the map is wide, not narrow path style.) Any other games I play behaved similarly with high enemy numbers. Sure it's online games, but I play those :/
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *sniff* *sniff* I smell trolls. Time to get out my Troll Skull Basher.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yeah troll skull smash please


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nice, I need to pick me up a 8370e looks to be great clockers
> 1T = Faster ALL the time, however also is less stable, but if you are not running at extreme timings then 1T is normally going to work for you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's about what you are left with for primary settings, you have a good nb clock, cpu clock and primary timings for the frequency.
> 
> If that doesn't get it done, then it's time to delve into the tertiary's ( which I am of very little help with at all ..lol )


It's slightly better. You guys think it's a good well rounded system?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah troll skull smash please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah troll skull smash please


I just described the epitome of a cpu bottlenecked scenario, rivaling medium sc2 fights, in a game that is strictly single threaded like most online games I encounter. I'm not sure how you would act in the situation, but I have a hard time seeing you get a result that would satisfy me without switching to intel.

I never claimed this to be representative to anyone but me and people who want to enjoy a 144hz monitor for what it's worth, while playing mostly online games. Simply because 1 or 2 people were painting a different picture.

Like I'm not here to ruin your day, I'm sorry if it comes off like that. I'll be taking my leave from this for today and wish you the best of times!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I just described the epitome of a cpu bottlenecked scenario, rivaling medium sc2 fights, in a game that is strictly single threaded like most online games I encounter. I'm not sure how you would act in the situation, but I have a hard time seeing you get a result that would satisfy me without switching to intel.
> 
> I never claimed this to be representative to anyone but me and people who want to enjoy a 144hz monitor for what it's worth, while playing mostly online games. Simply because 1 or 2 people were painting a different picture.
> 
> Like I'm not here to ruin your day, I'm sorry if it comes off like that. I'll be taking my leave from this for today and wish you the best of times!


At the moment, you will need a Graphics Card with Pixel Shader 3.0 or higher, and a CPU that supports SSE2.

http://www.pathofexile.com/faq#q14 Your example game is a poor game to even suggest switching intel from AMD.. such an outdated way of coding

pls sirs my interwebx is slowly cause I use x87 too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> It's slightly better. You guys think it's a good well rounded system?


If you can drop the sub timings then yes otherwise you are in a good spot


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah troll skull smash please
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah troll skull smash please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just described the epitome of a cpu bottlenecked scenario, rivaling medium sc2 fights, in a game that is strictly single threaded like most online games I encounter. I'm not sure how you would act in the situation, but I have a hard time seeing you get a result that would satisfy me without switching to intel.
> 
> I never claimed this to be representative to anyone but me and people who want to enjoy a 144hz monitor for what it's worth, while playing mostly online games. Simply because 1 or 2 people were painting a different picture.
> 
> Like I'm not here to ruin your day, I'm sorry if it comes off like that. I'll be taking my leave from this for today and wish you the best of times!
Click to expand...

I play at 1440p 120hz......i guess the fps i'm seeing isn't real?

look, switching to a 4930k over an FX 8 core is an upgrade but i'm with Fears on this one, GPU would have been a better upgrade and that advice is coming from personal experience


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> At the moment, you will need a Graphics Card with Pixel Shader 3.0 or higher, and a CPU that supports SSE2.
> 
> http://www.pathofexile.com/faq#q14 Your example game is a poor game to even suggest switching intel from AMD.. such an outdated way of coding
> 
> pls sirs my interwebx is slowly cause I use x87 too


Ok I lied I'm still here.

Here's a list of generic online games people might play: LoL, PSO2, Tera, Aura Kingdom, random Steam onlinegames like Dead Island Moba (or maybe this game made in Java called Spiral Knights c, Warframe. (edit: all blizzard, though not a problem for hearthstone. I like that game.)
These are all single threaded for gameplay. (not 100% sure on PSO2, didn't test much and cpu usage reporting is buggy on that) They all have issues getting over 80fps with high enemy numbers. They aren't the most representative for gaming as a whole, but tell me a good online game to play that's not about holding a gun, that's not single threaded.

I'm always looking for a good innovative game to play where great attention was spent on performance! Sadly online gaming is mostly about outdated coding and and the like, it seems.

edit: And yes I'd definitely want to see every new online game to be made in mantle, and not everyone plays the games I play on more than a 60hz monitor, so I'm really not trying to argue with you!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Ok I lied I'm still here.
> 
> Here's a list of generic online games people might play: LoL, PSO2, Tera, Aura Kingdom, random Steam onlinegames like Dead Island Moba (or maybe this game made in Java called Spiral Knights c, Warframe. (edit: all blizzard, though not a problem for hearthstone. I like that game.)
> These are all single threaded for gameplay. (not 100% sure on PSO2, didn't test much and cpu usage reporting is buggy on that) They all have issues getting over 80fps with high enemy numbers. They aren't the most representative for gaming as a whole, but tell me a good online game to play that's not about holding a gun, that's not single threaded.
> 
> I'm always looking for a good innovative game to play where great attention was spent on performance! Sadly online gaming is mostly about outdated coding and and the like, it seems.
> 
> edit: And yes I'd definitely want to see every new online game to be made in mantle, and not everyone plays the games I play on more than a 60hz monitor, so I'm really not trying to argue with you!


You are missing the point and wanting to keep arguing to prove you being right.. which it isn't going to happen, YES for you ONLY since thats all you play wooo ... but the money would still have been better spent on a GPU over what you did.. which was my point

Also the games there are several I don't have many I can say off hand just cause I don't play many online games unless triple A titles however it was a point that I made was that of course if you are looking at special scenarios like the one that you are talking about then yes however your insition suggestion to a user that didn't say anything about you 1 off scenario well.. that made your information false and not held with any fact


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> You are missing the point and wanting to keep arguing to prove you being right.. which it isn't going to happen, YES for you ONLY since thats all you play wooo ... but the money would still have been better spent on a GPU over what you did.. which was my point
> 
> Also the games there are several I don't have many I can say off hand just cause I don't play many online games unless triple A titles however it was a point that I made was that of course if you are looking at special scenarios like the one that you are talking about then yes however your insition suggestion to a user that didn't say anything about you 1 off scenario well.. that made your information false and not held with any fact


I'd like to continue representing the 144hz monitor, online game playing crowd c: But yeah agreed. Aside from the info being false part, as I pointed out the circumstances from the start. (I think?)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I'd like to continue representing the 144hz monitor, online game playing crowd c: But yeah agreed. Aside from the info being false part, as I pointed out the circumstances from the start. (I think?)


Nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> If you have a high refresh monitor it's worth it. If not then it depends on games you play. Generally, if you're unhappy with your minimum FPS for extended periods of time, and your GPU is nowhere near 100% load, then you'd see improvements on intel.


and 144hz means nothing about the fact youd see a greater improvement with a better GPU than a cpu

Only reason why you saw a boost was about 5% faster IPC for single threaded and then the other cores took on some of the GPU load,
If you spent same amount on a GPU then you would have had at least a 30% improvement and about a 20% improvement over what you have now which would thus allow you to play said games on higher settings (looking better) and still hold over 100FPS


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Nope
> and 144hz means nothing about the fact youd see a greater improvement with a better GPU than a cpu
> 
> Only reason why you saw a boost was about 5% faster IPC for single threaded and then the other cores took on some of the GPU load,
> If you spent same amount on a GPU then you would have had at least a 30% improvement and about a 20% improvement over what you have now which would thus allow you to play said games on higher settings (looking better) and still hold over 100FPS


You mean 60% faster single threaded IPC and 60% more fps c: ( this thread is a solid reference if you ask me www.overclock.net/t/1493307/relative-access-to-execution-throughput-comparison-chart )
I saw gains of that magnitude, with the cpu upgrade. GPU upgrade did nothing of that sort, on the other hand.

Edit: I don't see why you'd say that a better GPU will provide more FPS in a cpu bottlenecked scenario where 1 core is pegged out at 100%. (which was clearly the case for me, because vram bottlenecks are more drastic.) (unless going nvidia for the lower overhead drivers)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I play at 1440p 120hz......i guess the fps i'm seeing isn't real?
> 
> look, switching to a 4930k over an FX 8 core is an upgrade but i'm with Fears on this one, GPU would have been a better upgrade and that advice is coming from personal experience


I'm just sat here shaking my head, he obviously came here from LTT forum where they all say an i5 is a better purchase over the 8350 and above... I'm yet to have a game become unplayable and that even includes single threaded games such as the binding of Isaac which is a java game and so on. I find it really disturbing intel boi's need to prove a point when they purchase an intel chip, I HAZ UNTIL I R HAVE COMPENSATE FUR SUMTING!

The placebo effect is real. Plus apparently even the new haswell 2011-3's throttle 2x 970's so looks like everyone is wrong...


----------



## cssorkinman

I guess "60 % improvement across the board" he meant in the most poorly coded games on the planet at medum settings and low resolutions...... damn trolls...lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess "60 % improvement across the board" he meant in the most poorly coded games on the planet at medum settings and low resolutions...... damn trolls...lol


THANK YOU







:


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess "60 % improvement across the board" he meant in the most poorly coded games on the planet at medum settings and low resolutions...... damn trolls...lol


That is the case I outlined. (and well, 1080p in most) Thanks for understanding! And not getting personal.


----------



## 3DVu

Now that we're done about "OMG Intel has the best performance for horrible games", what about we enjoy each other nicely and dandily........

....And maybe build an app and/ot make a x264 contest? I'm sure an I5 will absolutely win


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> That is the case I outlined. (and well, 1080p in most) Thanks for understanding! And not getting personal.


pssst yes they are making fun of you lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ... THAT MEANS NOTHING LOL
> 
> you still at the beginning said that switching to intel was a better IDEA which it was not in any means LOL cost/performance increase was not worth what you spent. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it was. That's the truth of the matter. It is impossible to get 100fps in Path of Exile on an AMD CPU and an AMD GPU, just walking out of the second camp down the rivers a bit, for example. (there's a lot of enemies there and the map is wide, not narrow path style.) Any other games I play behaved similarly with high enemy numbers. Sure it's online games, but I play those :/
> 
> edit: also a g3258 would have given me the same performance, actually better performance. But I like cpu video encoding! So you are right on the performance/cost point c:
Click to expand...

uh... i get 80-90 fps with my Kaveri... using its Igpu @ 1080p

on my fx, with any of my cards 200+ fps solid

are you sure you know what your doing?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> uh... i get 80-90 fps with my Kaveri... using its Igpu @ 1080p
> 
> on my fx, with any of my cards 200+ fps solid
> 
> are you sure you know what your doing?


He has a low tier card 7770 and you have a 780ti so he thinks his CPU is the sole form of FPS I believe?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *uh... i get 80-90 fps with my Kaveri... using its Igpu @ 1080p*
> 
> on my fx, with any of my cards 200+ fps solid
> 
> are you sure you know what your doing?
> 
> 
> 
> He has a low tier card 7770 and you have a 780ti so he thinks his CPU is the sole form of FPS I believe?
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> For me, it was. That's the truth of the matter. *It is impossible to get 100fps in Path of Exile on an AMD CPU and an AMD GPU*, just walking out of the second camp down the rivers a bit, for example. (there's a lot of enemies there and the map is wide, not narrow path style.) Any other games I play behaved similarly with high enemy numbers. Sure it's online games, but I play those :/
> 
> edit: also a g3258 would have given me the same performance, actually better performance. But I like cpu video encoding! So you are right on the performance/cost point c:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^


LOL:thumb:


----------



## hurricane28

I finally am able to use the CUDA cores on my GPU in Adobe









What a world of difference compare to my CPU if i am rendering..

The first time i used my CPU and man it took a very very very long time to do even the smallest clips and video's now i use CUDA and i am going from 1 hour to only 15 minutes!!

Are these chips really that slow at rendering compare to Intel?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> LOL:thumb:
Click to expand...

I just find it hard to believe that it is "impossible" for a gpu that is by all rights is better (if only by slightly) then the iGPU in steam roller apus, with an FX cpu.

using the karveri's iGPU, the cpu cores down clock to 3ghz and the meek 512 shaders on the chip are clocked to 840mhz 160mhz-310mhz slower then the 640 shaders clocks to a minimum of 1000mhz of a 7770

7770->gtx 760 and you keep 600$ in the pocket rather then going to another dead platform, turn 3d performance to to max power preferred in games and the problem would have been solved.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally am able to use the CUDA cores on my GPU in Adobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a world of difference compare to my CPU if i am rendering..
> 
> The first time i used my CPU and man it took a very very very long time to do even the smallest clips and video's now i use CUDA and i am going from 1 hour to only 15 minutes!!
> 
> Are these chips really that slow at rendering compare to Intel?


Umh, no, it's just that CPU rendering is obviously slower than GPU rendering.

Unless you have a 64 core CPU, I guess?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally am able to use the CUDA cores on my GPU in Adobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a world of difference compare to my CPU if i am rendering..
> 
> The first time i used my CPU and man it took a very very very long time to do even the smallest clips and video's now i use CUDA and i am going from 1 hour to only 15 minutes!!
> 
> Are these chips really that slow at rendering compare to Intel?


CPU rendering in general is slower than GPU rendering.

there must be something to it if all,if not most of the monster render houses use mainly CPU only Rendering.

depending on the settings and adobe products used, Intel doesn't show much of an improvement (cases where hyper threading does bullocks all)

dedicated rendering stations are generally 2p systems if not greater.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> uh... i get 80-90 fps with my Kaveri... using its Igpu @ 1080p
> 
> on my fx, with any of my cards 200+ fps solid
> 
> are you sure you know what your doing?


Nvidia drivers do have less cpu overhead, so I'd assume that's playing a part in that. If you were to report back on minimum continuous FPS when you walk around the south side of act 2 starting camp on NVIDIA to compare would be cool to! As for the APU, I have a hard time seeing you maintain constant 80 and up on it near the center of that area, though it'd definitely perform a bit better than my old FX at 4.5.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> CPU rendering in general is slower than GPU rendering.
> 
> there must be something to it if all,if not most of the monster render houses use mainly CPU only Rendering.
> 
> depending on the settings and adobe products used, Intel doesn't show much of an improvement (cases where hyper threading does bullocks all)
> 
> dedicated rendering stations are generally 2p systems if not greater.


GPU rendering using NVENC or the AMD equivalent is limited in how high compression you can use, so using CPU encoding can provide smaller filesizes. As for x264 cpu encode with the OpenCL flag set, I'm not very knowledgeable on that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Umh, no, it's just that CPU rendering is obviously slower than GPU rendering.
> 
> Unless you have a 64 core CPU, I guess?


Yes i know that GPU is much faster, 8 cores compare to 1664 CUDA cores.. but thnx for pointing it out anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Umh, no, it's just that CPU rendering is obviously slower than GPU rendering.
> 
> Unless you have a 64 core CPU, I guess?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> CPU rendering in general is slower than GPU rendering.
> 
> there must be something to it if all,if not most of the monster render houses use mainly CPU only Rendering.
> 
> depending on the settings and adobe products used, Intel doesn't show much of an improvement (cases where hyper threading does bullocks all)
> 
> dedicated rendering stations are generally 2p systems if not greater.


Yes its A LOT faster than CPU rendering i discovered. Going from 1 hour to only 15 minutes is an huge difference.

I just wondered if Intel is really that much faster because i seen and read on the net that Adobe can benefit from more cores and especially if its hyperthreaded.

It took me a while to figure out how to enable CUDA for my GPU in Adobe because it didn't recognize my card at first but if you delete the folder in the installation section its working fine.

No wonder more and more people are now GPU computing instead of CPU computing in heavy programs like Adobe etc.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I just find it hard to believe that it is "impossible" for a gpu that is by all rights is better (if only by slightly) then the iGPU in steam roller apus, with an FX cpu.
> 
> using the karveri's iGPU, the cpu cores down clock to 3ghz and the meek 512 shaders on the chip are clocked to 840mhz 160mhz-310mhz slower then the 640 shaders clocks to a minimum of 1000mhz of a 7770
> 
> 7770->gtx 760 and you keep 600$ in the pocket rather then going to another dead platform, turn 3d performance to to max power preferred in games and the problem would have been solved.


And that is what I had been trying to say, I just don't have the proof however the pure logic and numbers are on my side lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally am able to use the CUDA cores on my GPU in Adobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a world of difference compare to my CPU if i am rendering..
> 
> The first time i used my CPU and man it took a very very very long time to do even the smallest clips and video's now i use CUDA and i am going from 1 hour to only 15 minutes!!
> 
> Are these chips really that slow at rendering compare to Intel?


Nope it is due to that GPU rendering is parallel and can do the same task over and over again across many many lanes.. this is why AMD is going with HSA for the APUs, use cpus to calculate as GPU render and do parallel tasks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Umh, no, it's just that CPU rendering is obviously slower than GPU rendering.
> 
> Unless you have a 64 core CPU, I guess?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> CPU rendering in general is slower than GPU rendering.
> 
> there must be something to it if all,if not most of the monster render houses use mainly CPU only Rendering.
> 
> depending on the settings and adobe products used, Intel doesn't show much of an improvement (cases where hyper threading does bullocks all)
> 
> dedicated rendering stations are generally 2p systems if not greater.
Click to expand...

Pretty much this, there is a place for serial, which is where the CPU is best at, for everything else parallel, this is where you get more threads that render across more cores


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally am able to use the CUDA cores on my GPU in Adobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a world of difference compare to my CPU if i am rendering..
> 
> The first time i used my CPU and man it took a very very very long time to do even the smallest clips and video's now i use CUDA and i am going from 1 hour to only 15 minutes!!
> 
> Are these chips really that slow at rendering compare to Intel?


CUDA rendering is notoriously low/poor quality, so pretty much all professional studios use CPU rendering.

that said cpu rendering is very slow on intel cpus as well. The reason is because cpus suck at calculus. Since gpus are just highly specialized triangle (trigonometry/calculus) calculators, they naturally would do quite well with rendering all things considered.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> And that is what I had been trying to say, I just don't have the proof however the pure logic and numbers are on my side lol
> Nope it is due to that GPU rendering is parallel and can do the same task over and over again across many many lanes.. this is why AMD is going with HSA for the APUs, use cpus to calculate as GPU render and do parallel tasks
> Pretty much this, there is a place for serial, which is where the CPU is best at, for everything else parallel, this is where you get more threads that render across more cores


Aha okay, well i don't need and want to know everything how it works, i only know that i use CUDA from now on when i am rendering lol

The main thin i know is that my CPU has 8 cores and my GPU has 1664 CUDA cores and that enough for me but thnx for explaining tho


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> *CUDA rendering is notoriously low/poor quality, so pretty much all professional studios use CPU rendering.*
> 
> that said cpu rendering is very slow on intel cpus as well. The reason is because cpus suck at calculus. Since gpus are just highly specialized triangle (trigonometry/calculus) calculators, they naturally would do quite well with rendering all things considered.


LOL are you serious?? That's why they use Nvidia quadro/tesla cards in super computers for rendering?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL are you serious?? That's why they use Nvidia quadro/tesla cards in super computers for rendering?


https://forums.adobe.com/thread/753358

they each do different things,..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> https://forums.adobe.com/thread/753358
> 
> they each do different things,..


Yes i understand that part but to say that CUDA has poor render performance is simply not true at all..

Most radiologists, biologists, software developers etc. etc. use CUDA for a reason and that is NOT because the render quality is more poor than with an CPU.

I know that the GPU's are more geared for graphics quality and the tesla/ quadro cards are more geared towards GPU computing but still i really like how fast these things can render man.

I did the same exact video, first with CPU render and later with GPU and i didn't see ANY difference at all, the files were equally big and the audio, video quality was exactly the same.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Nvidia drivers do have less cpu overhead, so I'd assume that's playing a part in that. If you were to report back on minimum continuous FPS when you walk around the south side of act 2 starting camp on NVIDIA to compare would be cool to! As for the APU, I have a hard time seeing you maintain constant 80 and up on it near the center of that area, though it'd definitely perform a bit better than my old FX at 4.5.


 PathOfExileSteam2014-12-30FPS.csv 1k .csv file


PathOfExileSteam2014-12-30minmaxavg.csv 0k .csv file


Done in 2560x1080 res, as this game scales weird trying to force 1920x1080 on a 21:9 ratio monitor

the 0's are the loading screen from town. got to the south end of the first south western area then TP's back to camp for a dip in FPS in town.

and yes... i was blowing things up along the way


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> PathOfExileSteam2014-12-30FPS.csv 1k .csv file
> 
> 
> PathOfExileSteam2014-12-30minmaxavg.csv 0k .csv file
> 
> 
> Done in 2560x1080 res, as this game scales weird trying to force 1920x1080 on a 21:9 ratio monitor
> 
> the 0's are the loading screen from town. got to the south end of the first south western area then TP's back to camp for a dip in FPS in town.
> 
> and yes... i was blowing things up along the way


Thanks for the effort! Seems pretty normal to me and close to what I got back on my [email protected] Definitely strong performance if looking for a cpu to 60hz vsync or freesync or whatever is preferred c: Least for that game. (which is good since I found this game a bit cpu limited like outlined in these FPS)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> PathOfExileSteam2014-12-30FPS.csv 1k .csv file
> 
> 
> PathOfExileSteam2014-12-30minmaxavg.csv 0k .csv file
> 
> 
> Done in 2560x1080 res, as this game scales weird trying to force 1920x1080 on a 21:9 ratio monitor
> 
> the 0's are the loading screen from town. got to the south end of the first south western area then TP's back to camp for a dip in FPS in town.
> 
> and yes... i was blowing things up along the way
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the effort! Seems pretty normal to me and close to what I got back on my [email protected] Definitely strong performance if looking for a cpu to 60hz vsync or freesync or whatever is preferred c: Least for that game. (which is good since I found this game a bit cpu limited like outlined in these FPS)
Click to expand...

if these results are mirroring yours then you were doing something wrong.

no way should an APU running @ 3ghz with a iGPU running @ 840mhz out do or par a FX @ 4.5 with a hd7770, considering that benchmark is done at a resolution 33% larger then the one you are playing.

Vsync is terrible,it leads to a more heavily cpu bound situation unless your modding the snot out of the textures. I tore ONCE during that benchmark, it was where i went over 100fps.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if these results are mirroring yours then you were doing something wrong.
> 
> no way should an APU running @ 3ghz with a iGPU running @ 840mhz out do or par a FX @ 4.5 with a hd7770, considering that benchmark is done at a resolution 33% larger then the one you are playing.
> 
> Vsync is terrible,it leads to a more heavily cpu bound situation unless your modding the snot out of the textures. I tore ONCE during that benchmark, it was where i went over 100fps.


I wouldn't say out-do c; (I remember lowest sustained fps was mostly in the 70s with 4.5ghz PD) Feel free to post framerates with the cpu at 4 and the GPU at anything you like, I wasn't GPU limited when I was testing so.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I wouldn't say out-do c;


If I'm being honest it just sounds like you're running round in circles with the i5 vs 8530 dealio. As long as I can pwn the enemy team on CSGO at 200fps with my chip and my old HD6870 i'm happy.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i understand that part but to say that CUDA has poor render performance is simply not true at all.. .


rendering is different from calculus calculations. they use CUDA as a calculator because, again what CUDA cores are, are giant specialized triangle calculators, which makes them very nice for calculating fluid dynamics and other things.

and the poor quality of CUDA rendering is a well documented and understood fact. That said quality is relitive. the human eye is unlikely to spot the differences. however many times in professional applications a higher standard of quality is needed. Meaning CUDA is out, and CPU rendering is in.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if these results are mirroring yours then you were doing something wrong.
> 
> no way should an APU running @ 3ghz with a iGPU running @ 840mhz out do or par a FX @ 4.5 with a hd7770, considering that benchmark is done at a resolution 33% larger then the one you are playing.
> 
> Vsync is terrible,it leads to a more heavily cpu bound situation unless your modding the snot out of the textures. I tore ONCE during that benchmark, it was where i went over 100fps.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say out-do c; (I remember lowest sustained fps was mostly in the 70s with 4.5ghz PD) Feel free to post framerates with the cpu at 4 and the GPU at anything you like, I wasn't GPU limited when I was testing so.
Click to expand...

best i would be able to do is cpu at 4 with iGPU disabled and use my 750 ti. (which is currently in the other computer)

due to hard coded P-states while the iGPU is being utilized under heavy load the cpu cores are forced to downclock to give the Igpu more headroom.



You may have been suffering from a bad overclock, corrupted reg files, old drivers kicking around in system folders any number of things can cause this. and you decided to switch out the least likely offender, at nearly the greatest possible cost for the least gain.

but i am glad you are happy with your current rig


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If I'm being honest it just sounds like you're running round in circles with the i5 vs 8530 dealio. As long as I can pwn the enemy team on CSGO at 200fps with my chip and my old HD6870 i'm happy.


^
That's the spirit! Nice pre GCN card also, always wanted to give these a closer look. My 4770 I had a long time ago died a long time ago, and the oven thing didn't work :/

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> best i would be able to do is cpu at 4 with iGPU disabled and use my 750 ti. (which is currently in the other computer)
> 
> due to hard coded P-states while the iGPU is being utilized under heavy load the cpu cores are forced to downclock to give the Igpu more headroom.
> 
> 
> 
> You may have been suffering from a bad overclock, corrupted reg files, old drivers kicking around in system folders any number of things can cause this. and you decided to switch out the least likely offender, at nearly the greatest possible cost for the least gain.
> 
> but i am glad you are happy with your current rig


Ah, sorry to hear about that. Don't worry, I ruled out the other causes and I'm happy with getting 100hz mostly vsync stable now and not dropping under it consistently in certain situations like what happened when I tried [email protected] on my FX in single threaded online games (though only by 5-15fps) c: Anyway I'll give this a rest here!

(edit: no need to do this but if you ever get that 750ti in there, I'd be more interested in how it runs with the cpu at 3ghz plus the 750ti; though maybe the settings were a bit high for the iGPU so probably not that interesting to compare these 1 to 1 that way.)


----------



## pshootr

I received a "Cryorig R1 Ultimate" air cooler yesterday and did some testing with my 8320E clocks. I have got 4.6 with 1.36v. I was stuck at 4.2 with my "Arctic Cooler 64" (Temps). So far this chip does not like anything above 4.6 even with higher vcore. I have tried Multi only for the most part with one attempt at FSB/Multi. I was a little disappointed, but in reality air-cooling is not going to be able to handle much more than 1.36v anyways. So I will tinker some more, but for now I will be happy with 4.6 at 1.36v.









I also got my old 1333 Ripjaws at 1600 9-9-9-27 surprisingly, using 1.595v.


----------



## Benjiw

How's my cable management?











Note to self, next PSU is a fully modular one! Jeeeeez!


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How's my cable management?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self, next PSU is a fully modular one! Jeeeeez!


Nice, better than mine!

You have a fan behind the socket? How much did it help with bringing down temps?


----------



## Liranan

Damned, these E chips are incredible. I am at 4.6 with 1.45V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Nice, better than mine!
> 
> You have a fan behind the socket? How much did it help with bringing down temps?


In my case a lot, by 10-20C.


----------



## pshootr

Adding a fan behind my socket reduced my socket temp by 9C (load temp)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Nice, better than mine!
> 
> You have a fan behind the socket? How much did it help with bringing down temps?


Mileage will vary, you have several variables that dictate how hot the socket reports it is.

Idle: 35c before - now sits at 27c lowest
load: 80c+ before - now 75c max


----------



## an65001

I haven't posted in a while, but I've gotten my FX-8320 to 4.3GHz stable using a voltage of 1.42 and Ultra High LLC. The Cooler is a hyper 212 evo with a CM jetflo installed, and the motherboard is an m5a99fx Pro r2.0.



Nothing very impressive, but I wasn't able to get this clock stable before.

My temps are 57c on core and 68c on socket on load, IBT AVX Maximum.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I received a "Cryorig R1 Ultimate" air cooler yesterday and did some testing with my 8320E clocks. I have got 4.6 with 1.36v. I was stuck at 4.2 with my "Arctic Cooler 64" (Temps). So far this chip does not like anything above 4.6 even with higher vcore. I have tried Multi only for the most part with one attempt at FSB/Multi. I was a little disappointed, but in reality air-cooling is not going to be able to handle much more than 1.36v anyways. So I will tinker some more, but for now I will be happy with 4.6 at 1.36v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got my old 1333 Ripjaws at 1600 9-9-9-27 surprisingly, using 1.595v.


pretty good, that's pretty much identical voltage to my cpu at that clock speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I haven't posted in a while, but I've gotten my FX-8320 to 4.3GHz stable using a voltage of 1.42 and Ultra High LLC. The Cooler is a hyper 212 evo with a CM jetflo installed, and the motherboard is an m5a99fx Pro r2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing very impressive, but I wasn't able to get this clock stable before.
> 
> My temps are 57c on core and 68c on socket on load, IBT AVX Maximum.


you probably have a litle more room for overclocking. though 4.4ghz is probably about the best clocks for most people with an evo.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mileage will vary, you have several variables that dictate how hot the socket reports it is.
> 
> Idle: 35c before - now sits at 27c lowest
> load: 80c+ before - now 75c max


Are blowing air on the socket or pulling air from it? Right now mine is set up to pull from it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Are blowing air on the socket or pulling air from it? Right now mine is set up to pull from it.


blowing air on the socket nets better cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if these results are mirroring yours then you were doing something wrong.
> 
> no way should an APU running @ 3ghz with a iGPU running @ 840mhz out do or par a FX @ 4.5 with a hd7770, considering that benchmark is done at a resolution 33% larger then the one you are playing.
> 
> Vsync is terrible,it leads to a more heavily cpu bound situation unless your modding the snot out of the textures. I tore ONCE during that benchmark, it was where i went over 100fps.


^ apparently Tivan.. is a__who doesn't know what an APU is or how its built
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> ^
> That's the spirit! Nice pre GCN card also, always wanted to give these a closer look. My 4770 I had a long time ago died a long time ago, and the oven thing didn't work :/
> 
> edit:
> Ah, sorry to hear about that. Don't worry, I ruled out the other causes and I'm happy with getting 100hz mostly vsync stable now and not dropping under it consistently in certain situations like what happened when I tried [email protected] on my FX in single threaded online games (though only by 5-15fps) c: Anyway I'll give this a rest here!
> 
> (edit: no need to do this but if you ever get that 750ti in there, I'd be more interested in how it runs with the cpu at 3ghz plus the 750ti; though maybe the settings were a bit high for the iGPU so probably not that interesting to compare these 1 to 1 that way.)


Hey,
An apu is weaker than the setup that you had. meaning that if you got the same results then you obviously had issues.. so GET OUT OF HERE YOU TROLL


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> blowing air on the socket nets better cooling


I'll give it a shot and switch it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'll give it a shot and switch it.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*


LOL!...Funny..She doesn't look drewish..lol! Great movie


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> LOL!...Funny..She doesn't look drewish..lol! Great movie


my CPU is cooled by the schwarts


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> An apu is weaker than the setup that you had. meaning that if you got the same results then you obviously had issues.. so


Actually did some testing on that and apparently it was more a GPU limited place and I remembered that wrong, sorry about that. :/ (lately only playing act 3 if at all)

Oh well! Least LoL plays better in teamfights, that's all that matters. c; (very obvious other games that'd benefit are Tera, Aura Kingdom and Warframe; actually double checked on that one how it responds to clockrates now, because it's a rather fun game)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Actually did some testing on that and apparently it was more a GPU limited place and I remembered that wrong, sorry about that. :/ (lately only playing act 3 lately if at all)
> 
> Oh well! Least LoL plays better in teamfights, that's all that matters. c; (very obvious other games that'd benefit are Tera, Aura Kingdom and Warframe)


which means that I had been right the entire time as more people come in on the subject are backing everything that I had said however you still keep trying to find excuses.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> An apu is weaker than the setup that you had. meaning that if you got the same results then you obviously had issues.. so
> 
> 
> 
> Actually did some testing on that and apparently it was more a GPU limited place and I remembered that wrong, sorry about that. :/ (lately only playing act 3 if at all)
> 
> Oh well! Least LoL plays better in teamfights, that's all that matters. c; (very obvious other games that'd benefit are Tera, Aura Kingdom and Warframe; actually double checked on that one how it responds to clockrates now, because it's a rather fun game)
Click to expand...

I play warframe and i don't have any issue getting high fps in it









I mean i don't know what you are trying to say in here, the FX chips don't have issue playing any game at decent fps.

You got a CPU upgrade sure but what we are saying is a GPU upgrade would have been a better bang for buck option


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Are blowing air on the socket or pulling air from it? Right now mine is set up to pull from it.


I have air blowing onto it, I get fresh air from the mesh all over my panel. My case is the 500R from corsair.


----------



## Mike The Owl

A happy new year to all on the forum, from Mike the Owl


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have air blowing onto it, I get fresh air from the mesh all over my panel. My case is the 500R from corsair.


I tried blowing air on the socket and it dropped my idle socket temps about 1-2c, but for some reason it raised my motherboard temperature by 4 degrees, so I switched it back. I'll settle for 28c idle on the socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A happy new year to all on the forum, from Mike the Owl


Happy new year owl.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A happy new year to all on the forum, from Mike the Owl


Happy new year
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I tried blowing air on the socket and it dropped my idle socket temps about 1-2c, but for some reason it raised my motherboard temperature by 4 degrees, so I switched it back. I'll settle for 28c idle on the socket.
> Happy new year owl.


Then you dont have as much case airflow..


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A happy new year to all on the forum, from Mike the Owl


Happy New Year to you too Michael..









P.S. And of coarse everybody else too!


----------



## hurricane28

Happy new year to every one!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Happy New Year to every person owning a Vishera 8-Core or interested in one. It seems like I'll be an proud owner of the FX 8350 in a few days. My army friend is leaving for Germany in a few days now that his break is over and will be selling me his 8350 for cheap. I can't wait to play around with this processor. I'll be pairing it with an R9 290. Should be much better than my 860K + 7850 Rig. I'll probably change that to the HTPC Gaming PC for my basement TV.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Happy new year
> Then you dont have as much case airflow..


Yeah..it's a corsair 800d. Air flow is not quite as good as others


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yeah..it's a corsair 800d. Air flow is not quite as good as others


woot called it lol

Crude but Happy new years again guys


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I tried blowing air on the socket and it dropped my idle socket temps about 1-2c, but for some reason it raised my motherboard temperature by 4 degrees, so I switched it back. I'll settle for 28c idle on the socket.
> Happy new year owl.


As I said your mileage will vary, but if you have poor cooling as a whole it will limit how well it can do on it's own.


----------



## Kalistoval

woot posted nonsense first 1/1/15 ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> woot posted nonsense first 1/1/15 ?


happy new year!

For the past year I have been fading in and out, 2014 sucked

this year is all about repair rebuild and renew, Fix the things that 2014 broke, rebuild the ideas minds and souls that had been broken, and renew the the bounds and strings that that got me to this point, maybe with a new/old partner, maybe just following my own path, this year is going to be long and hard, but the moments will be made more precious than the last.


----------



## stickg1

Alright so it looks like I'm going to have to buy a new board to replace my GA-78LMT-USB3. I know the Crosshair and Sabertooth are solid but I'm looking more in the $100-$150 range. I had a UD3 two years ago, obviously an older revision, I remember the VRMs getting very hot and having to rig up fans blowing directly at them. I'd like to avoid that, any recommendations? Just looking to go 4.5-4.8GHz, my current board has be stuck at 4.2GHz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Alright so it looks like I'm going to have to buy a new board to replace my GA-78LMT-USB3. I know the Crosshair and Sabertooth are solid but I'm looking more in the $100-$150 range. I had a UD3 two years ago, obviously an older revision, I remember the VRMs getting very hot and having to rig up fans blowing directly at them. I'd like to avoid that, any recommendations? Just looking to go 4.5-4.8GHz, my current board has be stuck at 4.2GHz.


my old board was this

should fit into your price range


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> my old board was this
> 
> should fit into your price range


That looks good, I think I would go with it's 990FX big brother, ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Newegg has them priced within dollars of each other. Otherwise I wouldn't be against trying out the newer revision of the GA-990FXA-UD3. But are we all in agreement that both of these boards are of reasonable quality and have beefy enough VRMs to OC above 4.4GHz?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Alright so it looks like I'm going to have to buy a new board to replace my GA-78LMT-USB3. I know the Crosshair and Sabertooth are solid but I'm looking more in the $100-$150 range. I had a UD3 two years ago, obviously an older revision, I remember the VRMs getting very hot and having to rig up fans blowing directly at them. I'd like to avoid that, any recommendations? Just looking to go 4.5-4.8GHz, my current board has be stuck at 4.2GHz.


Or, you could wait and save up a little bit and buy a good board like a Sabertooth or a Crosshair!

Remember: Budget components = Budget Performance!


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Alright so it looks like I'm going to have to buy a new board to replace my GA-78LMT-USB3. I know the Crosshair and Sabertooth are solid but I'm looking more in the $100-$150 range. I had a UD3 two years ago, obviously an older revision, I remember the VRMs getting very hot and having to rig up fans blowing directly at them. I'd like to avoid that, any recommendations? Just looking to go 4.5-4.8GHz, my current board has be stuck at 4.2GHz.


I have my 8320 at 4.5GHz rock solid stable in the same board, just need a fan on the VRM's and the back side of the board round socket area and that' should' be enough but it may vary from board to board or cpu to cpu, try that and if that doesn't work then maybe look at other boards


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That looks good, I think I would go with it's 990FX big brother, ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Newegg has them priced within dollars of each other. Otherwise I wouldn't be against trying out the newer revision of the GA-990FXA-UD3. But are we all in agreement that both of these boards are of reasonable quality and have beefy enough VRMs to OC above 4.4GHz?


Lots of people are saying good things about the UD3 Rev. 4. It does support the 9590 so it has a good power section. Only $109 at Newegg.


----------



## OldBarzo

Happy New Year to all.
@stickg 1 I have the M5A99FX PRO R2.0 running an 8350 @4.7Ghz @1.426v stable IBTAVX 20 runs. Have a 120 fan on rear of board blowing on socket and vrms. No fan on front. Cooling is H100i exhausting 2 fans.

Oldbarzo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> I have my 8320 at 4.5GHz rock solid stable in the same board, just need a fan on the VRM's and the back side of the board round socket area and that' should' be enough but it may vary from board to board or cpu to cpu, try that and if that doesn't work then maybe look at other boards


Well the other limitation is that it would be nice to crossfire my 270x's. If I upgrade boards I could easily just put my GPUs in and make it my main gaming rig.

I might just go with the UD3 again, it was a solid board before, but I had the first revision and I was using 8350's and trying to get them to 5GHz. With a 8320e and desired clock of about 4.6GHz it should work really well. Also updated with a UEFI BIOS, and the dual BIOS option incase I jack the settings.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well the other limitation is that it would be nice to crossfire my 270x's. If I upgrade boards I could easily just put my GPUs in and make it my main gaming rig.
> 
> I might just go with the UD3 again, it was a solid board before, but I had the first revision and I was using 8350's and trying to get them to 5GHz. With a 8320e and desired clock of about 4.6GHz it should work really well. Also updated with a UEFI BIOS, and the dual BIOS option incase I jack the settings.


All good points, though I agree the only gripe i have on the AMD board manufacturers is no MATX sli/crossfire boards, if i remember correctly there was one on the 890 chips for cf only but that only had the same 4+1 VRM phase so it's more or less the same overclock wise just these boards are difficult to get hold of nowadays


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> CUDA rendering is notoriously low/poor quality, so pretty much all professional studios use CPU rendering.
> 
> that said cpu rendering is very slow on intel cpus as well. The reason is because cpus suck at calculus. Since gpus are just highly specialized triangle (trigonometry/calculus) calculators, they naturally would do quite well with rendering all things considered.


I'm sorry, but I laughed entirely to hard at this post. Cpu's don't do calculus or trigonometry. Cpu's do BINARY, and that is it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL are you serious?? That's why they use Nvidia quadro/tesla cards in super computers for rendering?


I think people are using the term rendering to loosely here. Rendering video is different than rendering physics etc. etc. Some things can only be rendered on the CPU. They put these tesla cards in super computers for Single-precision floating-point , and Dual precision floating point performance in 99% of cases. They don't render video on these machines....

http://blog.boxxtech.com/2014/10/02/gpu-rendering-vs-cpu-rendering-a-method-to-compare-render-times-with-empirical-benchmarks/

And on another note Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Me too, I also need some recommendations. I really don't plan on crossfiring so the best 970 chipset motherboard would be best for me. From my memory the best would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 and 970A-UD3P due to their 8+2 Power Phase. Does anyone have input on ECS' A970M-A Deluxe with 6+2 Power Phase? I could technically buy the Crosshair V Formula Z for ~$130 from the friend I am getting the 8350 but I don't plan on crossfiring means that mobo would be overkill for my needs.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Me too, I also need some recommendations. I really don't plan on crossfiring so the best 970 chipset motherboard would be best for me. From my memory the best would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 and 970A-UD3P due to their 8+2 Power Phase. Does anyone have input on ECS' A970M-A Deluxe with 6+2 Power Phase? I could technically buy the Crosshair V Formula Z for ~$130 from the friend I am getting the 8350 but I don't plan on crossfiring means that mobo would be overkill for my needs.


pair the formula z with good cooling and you will get a better clock than any of the other boards you are mentioning


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

$130 Crosshair? that is not really overkill that is a steal..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

yeah i see no reason not to... honestly... thats a hell of a deal


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> pair the formula z with good cooling and you will get a better clock than any of the other boards you are mentioning


Cooling like CPU cooling, VRM Cooling, Case Cooling?

The case I will be using is an Corsair Graphite 600T. It will have 200mm Front Intake Fan (or 2x 120mm), and 120mm Rear Exhaust Fan. Additionally the H100i will be exhausting from the top in push/pull.

Thanks for the input. I'll have to think about whether I will be getting the Crosshair then.

.:edit:.

Yes I understand it is a steal. Just trying to see if buying it is worth it if I don't plan to crossfire. I might as well right? That way I have both CPU and Motherboard right away to use.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> pair the formula z with good cooling and you will get a better clock than any of the other boards you are mentioning
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling like CPU cooling, VRM Cooling, Case Cooling?
> 
> The case I will be using is an Corsair Graphite 600T. It will have 200mm Front Intake Fan (or 2x 120mm), and 120mm Rear Exhaust Fan. Additionally the H100i will be exhausting from the top in push/pull.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'll have to think about whether I will be getting the Crosshair then.
Click to expand...

Proper case air flow (slightly positive pressure), decent cooler (like you just mentioned) and a small fan on the VRM heatsink (not really needed under a h100i)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Cooling like CPU cooling, VRM Cooling, Case Cooling?
> 
> The case I will be using is an Corsair Graphite 600T. It will have 200mm Front Intake Fan (or 2x 120mm), and 120mm Rear Exhaust Fan. Additionally the H100i will be exhausting from the top in push/pull.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'll have to think about whether I will be getting the Crosshair then.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Yes I understand it is a steal. Just trying to see if buying it is worth it if I don't plan to crossfire. I might as well right? That way I have both CPU and Motherboard right away to use.


Oh man if you are going with the H100i then you WANT the formula z and for a 50% discount over retail.,.. if you don't take it buy it and ill buy if off of you LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Proper case air flow (slightly positive pressure), decent cooler (like you just mentioned) and a small fan on the VRM heatsink (not really needed under a h100i)


^this!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

@FlailScHLAMP - Thank you very much.

@F3ERS 2 ASH3S - Haha, with everyone telling me it's a great deal and I should buy it I have become selfish and want it for my own.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP - Thank you very much.
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S - Haha, with everyone telling me it's a great deal and I should buy it I have become selfish and want it for my own.


Good! LOL


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Proper case air flow (slightly positive pressure), decent cooler (like you just mentioned) and a small fan on the VRM heatsink (not really needed under a h100i)


Could you expand on this? I have a 240mm rad on the roof of my 500R and I needed fans on my vrm?


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Me too, I also need some recommendations. I really don't plan on crossfiring so the best 970 chipset motherboard would be best for me. From my memory the best would be Gigabyte's 970A-UD3 and 970A-UD3P due to their 8+2 Power Phase. Does anyone have input on ECS' A970M-A Deluxe with 6+2 Power Phase? I could technically buy the Crosshair V Formula Z for ~$130 from the friend I am getting the 8350 but I don't plan on crossfiring means that mobo would be overkill for my needs.


130 Bucks for a Formula-Z???? Man I'd jump on that deal before he changes his mind!?!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Proper case air flow (slightly positive pressure), decent cooler (like you just mentioned) and a small fan on the VRM heatsink (not really needed under a h100i)
> 
> 
> 
> Could you expand on this? I have a 240mm rad on the roof of my 500R and I needed fans on my vrm?
Click to expand...

Slightly positive pressure is fairly simple. makes use of the cases non fan ventilation as addition exhaust having slightly more air flow into the case then there is in exhaust. this should allow for enough airflow across the motherboard to make use of its passive heat-sinks.

as for the fan on the VRMs, a fx 8350 with an h100i on a CHVFZ doesn't really need a vrm fan unless they are benching above their daily stable. the VRM heak sink on these things are pretty darn good for the potential overclock on a h100i.

I don't own a saberkitty, so i can't really comment on your situation, but i would assume the heat sink assemble on the kitty VRMs isn't that far from the performance of the CHVFZ vrm heat sink.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Proper case air flow (slightly positive pressure), decent cooler (like you just mentioned) and a small fan on the VRM heatsink (not really needed under a h100i)
> 
> 
> 
> Could you expand on this? I have a 240mm rad on the roof of my 500R and I needed fans on my vrm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slightly positive pressure is fairly simple. makes use of the cases non fan ventilation as addition exhaust having slightly more air flow into the case then there is in exhaust. this should allow for enough airflow across the motherboard to make use of its passive heat-sinks.
> 
> as for the fan on the VRMs, a fx 8350 with an h100i on a CHVFZ doesn't really need a vrm fan unless they are benching above their daily stable. the VRM heak sink on these things are pretty darn good for the potential overclock on a h100i.
> 
> I don't own a saberkitty, so i can't really comment on your situation, but i would assume the heat sink assemble on the kitty VRMs isn't that far from the performance of the CHVFZ vrm heat sink.
Click to expand...

Kitty's get warm with volts, been messing about with the wife's 9590?Saberkitty R2 and i've concluded i need some 60-80mm fans on the vrms to keep temps down at anything above stock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Slightly positive pressure is fairly simple. makes use of the cases non fan ventilation as addition exhaust having slightly more air flow into the case then there is in exhaust. this should allow for enough airflow across the motherboard to make use of its passive heat-sinks.
> 
> as for the fan on the VRMs, a fx 8350 with an h100i on a CHVFZ doesn't really need a vrm fan unless they are benching above their daily stable. the VRM heak sink on these things are pretty darn good for the potential overclock on a h100i.
> 
> I don't own a saberkitty, so i can't really comment on your situation, but i would assume the heat sink assemble on the kitty VRMs isn't that far from the performance of the CHVFZ vrm heat sink.


Then I'm afraid you might be wrong in saying that, the VRM on these sabres need cooling. I have better airflow in my case now but I'm still very positive that without my VRM cooling my clocks would be far more unstable.


----------



## 12Cores

I recently side-graded from a fx-8320 to 8350, the fx-8350 will do 4.8ghz at 1.44v which is much better than the 8320 @ 1.52v. I am going to hold on to the 8350 until 2016 when the 14nm parts hit. My next upgrade will be two r9-290x's when the they release the Big Kelper/390x and people start throwing those parts through window for me to catch at a ridiculously low price.

Performance Numbers of the two parts -
4.8ghz - 8320 1.52v
4.8ghz - 8350 1.44v

4.9ghz - 8320 1.53v (stable under 73c)
4.9ghz - 8350 1.49v (stable)

5.0ghz - 8320 1.56v(stable in a blizzard)
5.0ghz - 8350 1.52v (stable under 73c)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Slightly positive pressure is fairly simple. makes use of the cases non fan ventilation as addition exhaust having slightly more air flow into the case then there is in exhaust. this should allow for enough airflow across the motherboard to make use of its passive heat-sinks.
> 
> as for the fan on the VRMs, a fx 8350 with an h100i on a CHVFZ doesn't really need a vrm fan unless they are benching above their daily stable. the VRM heak sink on these things are pretty darn good for the potential overclock on a h100i.
> 
> I don't own a saberkitty, so i can't really comment on your situation, but i would assume the heat sink assemble on the kitty VRMs isn't that far from the performance of the CHVFZ vrm heat sink.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm afraid you might be wrong in saying that, the VRM on these sabres need cooling. I have better airflow in my case now but I'm still very positive that without my VRM cooling my clocks would be far more unstable.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. thnx for the clarification


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

One question to anyone who has used the Crosshair V Formula Z. When will I actually need to use the 4-pin ATX Power for the CPU? I won't be overclocking the 8350 right away as my PSU isn't that good but I would like to know if I should be looking for a power supply that will have a 8-Pin and 4-Pin. Let's say I will be trying for 4.7-5GHz later on. Will I need to or should I use the additional 4-Pin ATX for the CPU? What about if I just go for a 4.5GHz OC. Same question for the 4-Pin molex for when running multiple GPUs. Does providing extra power to the CPU/GPU allow better performance/OC? Last question is if providing extra power will shorten the life of the motherboard. Thanks.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> One question to anyone who has used the Crosshair V Formula Z. When will I actually need to use the 4-pin ATX Power for the CPU? I won't be overclocking the 8350 right away as my PSU isn't that good but I would like to know if I should be looking for a power supply that will have a 8-Pin and 4-Pin. Let's say I will be trying for 4.7-5GHz later on. Will I need to or should I use the additional 4-Pin ATX for the CPU? What about if I just go for a 4.5GHz OC. Same question for the 4-Pin molex for when running multiple GPUs. Does providing extra power to the CPU/GPU allow better performance/OC? Last question is if providing extra power will shorten the life of the motherboard. Thanks.


Buy an 8 pin.. you need it.. end of story.. save you headache in the long run


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> One question to anyone who has used the Crosshair V Formula Z. When will I actually need to use the 4-pin ATX Power for the CPU? I won't be overclocking the 8350 right away as my PSU isn't that good but I would like to know if I should be looking for a power supply that will have a 8-Pin and 4-Pin. Let's say I will be trying for 4.7-5GHz later on. Will I need to or should I use the additional 4-Pin ATX for the CPU? What about if I just go for a 4.5GHz OC. Same question for the 4-Pin molex for when running multiple GPUs. Does providing extra power to the CPU/GPU allow better performance/OC? Last question is if providing extra power will shorten the life of the motherboard. Thanks.


I've overclocked on LN2 with cpu running all 8 cores at 7ghz on just the 8 pin with no problems. This only happened as I forgot to plug it in the 4 pin haha.

The molex is only needed if running multiple high end gpu's with high clocks. Sometimes they can draw too much power through the 24 pin causing it to melt, but it's super rare these days.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> I've overclocked on LN2 with cpu running all 8 cores at 7ghz on just the 8 pin with no problems. This only happened as I forgot to plug it in the 4 pin haha.
> 
> The molex is only needed if running multiple high end gpu's with high clocks. Sometimes they can draw too much power through the 24 pin causing it to melt, but it's super rare these days.


Yeah I remember that, I would imagine with the new 9xx nvidia cards thats less of an issue, then again I haven't tested that theory so cannot comment.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Buy an 8 pin.. you need it.. end of story.. save you headache in the long run


@F3ERS 2 ASH3S - Thanks. My power supply isn't absolutely horrible. It's a 620W Cooler Master Silent Pro M2. 12V Rails has 50A I believe. Additionally it has an 8-pin (I never said I didn't have one) it's just that it does not have additional 4-pin. I only mentioned my power supply because I don't think it's good enough to overclock the 8350 when paired with the R9 290.

@robbo2 - Thanks for sharing your experience. At the end I will be getting a new power supply some time this year. Most likely it will be Corsair so it will probably be an HXi 750/850W, AX(i) series.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah I remember that, I would imagine with the new 9xx nvidia cards thats less of an issue, then again I haven't tested that theory so cannot comment.


It happened a bit with the x58 classified boards for some reason. At the time I was running SLI 480's with a i7 930 on a classy board so it had me worried. Thankfully I had no such issues.

As for the 4 pin, it's not essential, but if you can it doesn't hurt to use it


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> It happened a bit with the x58 classified boards for some reason. At the time I was running SLI 480's with a i7 930 on a classy board so it had me worried. Thankfully I had no such issues.


Remember when the Gigabyte intel boards burned out around that time? Forgive my poor memory but I believe it may have been the x58 platform also?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S - Thanks. My power supply isn't absolutely horrible. It's a 620W Cooler Master Silent Pro M2. 12V Rails has 50A I believe. Additionally it has an 8-pin (I never said I didn't have one) it's just that it does not have additional 4-pin. I only mentioned my power supply because I don't think it's good enough to overclock the 8350 when paired with the R9 290.
> 
> @robbo2 - Thanks for sharing your experience. At the end I will be getting a new power supply some time this year. Most likely it will be Corsair so it will probably be an HXi 750/850W, AX(i) series.


oh ok. I was thinking you where saying that you didn't have the 8 pin as well in that case it shouldn't be too bad but keep a saving for a new one, the 620w as long as its producing clean power then you should be fine, just keep a note if you start having issues to check into the PSU when troubleshooting


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> oh ok. I was thinking you where saying that you didn't have the 8 pin as well in that case it shouldn't be too bad but keep a saving for a new one, the 620w as long as its producing clean power then you should be fine, just keep a note if you start having issues to check into the PSU when troubleshooting


Thanks I will definitely be keeping my eyes on the power supply.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Remember when the Gigabyte intel boards burned out around that time? Forgive my poor memory but I believe it may have been the x58 platform also?


Unsure myself man. I just remember the classy boards doing it. That was my first venture into Intel after my poor little Deneb chip couldn't push 2 480's hard enough.


----------



## Arizonian

Building an 8350 / ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer gaming rig with a VaporX 7950 for nephew this Saturday. There wasn't enough budget in the build for CPU cooler so forced to use 'stock' and not overclock until he can afford a CPU cooling solution.

First AMD CPU build for me - Wish me luck


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Building an 8350 / ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer gaming rig with a VaporX 7950 for nephew this Saturday. There wasn't enough budget in the build for CPU cooler so forced to use 'stock' and not overclock until he can afford a CPU cooling solution.
> 
> First AMD CPU build for me - Wish me luck


If that board is anything like the Pro. version, then I think you will both love it. I have been very pleased with my board. I only wish I had PCIe 3.0









Good luck!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Building an 8350 / ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer gaming rig with a VaporX 7950 for nephew this Saturday. There wasn't enough budget in the build for CPU cooler so forced to use 'stock' and not overclock until he can afford a CPU cooling solution.
> 
> First AMD CPU build for me - Wish me luck


Good luck!







star star star star lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Building an 8350 / ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer gaming rig with a VaporX 7950 for nephew this Saturday. There wasn't enough budget in the build for CPU cooler so *forced to use 'stock' and not overclock until he can afford a CPU cooling solution* _and can still stand the noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _.
> 
> First AMD CPU build for me - Wish me luck


Good luck.


----------



## Arizonian

I was glad to see the board has M.2 support, allowto upgrade down the line if he wants to.


----------



## gordesky1

I figure i ask this question in this thread cause well its a 8 series thread lol

At the moment i have my old x6 1100t in my new Asus Sabertooth R2.0 which i have it at 4ghz most of the time and currently at 4.075 at 1.52 and have it load at 1.56v when loaded... yes this 1100t got degraded over the years it seems... Cause i used to run it at 4.1 4.2 @ 1.52-1.55v on my 790 board in sig with no problems... And 4.2 on my 1090t.

But cant get any of them to run stable at 4.1 or over unless i disable cores..

So i was thinking of grabbing a 8320e and i was wondering will it be worth it going from this to that if i clock the 8320e to 4.6-4.8?

I know it wont be a whole alot of difference but im sure it be some. pretty much im planing on keep using this setup for 8months being the shortness and the longest 2years.

Or i was thinking of getting a amd 7970 or 280x to replace my crossfire 5850-5870 im currently running. I was running a 570gtx couple days ago but figure i give the crossfire a try sense it sucked in the 790 board And wow it did made a difference on this board.

At the moment new egg has the 8320e on sale again for 139 vs 150$ pretty tempting..

Thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I figure i ask this question in this thread cause well its a 8 series thread lol
> 
> At the moment i have my old x6 1100t in my new Asus Sabertooth R2.0 which i have it at 4ghz most of the time and currently at 4.075 at 1.52 and have it load at 1.56v when loaded... yes this 1100t got degraded over the years it seems... Cause i used to run it at 4.1 4.2 @ 1.52-1.55v on my 790 board in sig with no problems... And 4.2 on my 1090t.
> 
> But cant get any of them to run stable at 4.1 or over unless i disable cores..
> 
> So i was thinking of grabbing a 8320e and i was wondering will it be worth it going from this to that if i clock the 8320e to 4.6-4.8?
> 
> I know it wont be a whole alot of difference but im sure it be some. pretty much im planing on keep using this setup for 8months being the shortness and the longest 2years.
> 
> Or i was thinking of getting a amd 7970 or 280x to replace my crossfire 5850-5870 im currently running. I was running a 570gtx couple days ago but figure i give the crossfire a try sense it sucked in the 790 board And wow it did made a difference on this board.
> 
> At the moment new egg has the 8320e on sale again for 139 vs 150$ pretty tempting..
> 
> Thanks


I owned an 1100T so I am pretty much the best person to talk in regards about this,

First off you will want a better board a 9xx series, if you where already planning that then good.







after looking at it.. you HAVE to buy a new board if you move to the 8320e so whats your budget for the board we can help you finding a good on within it.

Next thing is, the thuban compared to the pd chips.. I didn't notice a single threaded difference until I hit 4.2-4.3 multi threaded YES it makes a big difference. Since your chip is degrading already well you are in the right spot to be looking at moving on.. It was an upgrade for me. at the time I was running a M5A88V-EVO from ASUS now I am running a saberkitty

Also what are you running for cooling. The 8 core chips push a lot of heat and need QUALITY VRMs 6+2 or 8+2 boards especially for the clocks that you are wanting.. I almost discredit the 6+2 boards for these chips but there are still a few good ones.

Found my cine results


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Let us know!


----------



## gordesky1

Yep im currently running a Asus Sabertooth R2.0 which i said in my post But i need to make that my main sig system lol And im using a h100 with push and pull.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I was glad to see the board has M.2 support, allowto upgrade down the line if he wants to.


The board is good for a medium overclock on the 8 core visheras with proper cooling... it has a lot of vdroop so you have to set it higher in the bios with no llc its rough but the board performs well for what it is... i still have i in the fiances rig running at 4.5 comfortably... but much beyond that unless you have a good chip i can only surmise good luck... but for a first build its perfectly fine







I liked the m.2 as well and can see the fiance getting one of those drives.. since the prices are begining to come down on them some :0


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep im currently running a Asus Sabertooth R2.0 which i said in my post But i need to make that my main sig system lol And im using a h100 with push and pull.


LOL i have a reading fail.. not that I don't read, I choose to skip words randomly LOL









Ok well then I will be your friend, I have all the ins and outs on the kitty and I make her purr real good







you can see in my sig, but don't pay tooo much mind to my voltage as you wont get that far.. you get inundated with heat before reaching voltage limit, keep it cool and youll be fine,

The DIGI options are pretty sweet too, SO

Make the jump! go to the OCTO+Kitty

^see what I did there... (knee slappen)















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> The board is good for a medium overclock on the 8 core visheras with proper cooling... it has a lot of vdroop so you have to set it higher in the bios with no llc its rough but the board performs well for what it is... i still have i in the fiances rig running at 4.5 comfortably... but much beyond that unless you have a good chip i can only surmise good luck... but for a first build its perfectly fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the m.2 as well and can see the fiance getting one of those drives.. since the prices are begining to come down on them some :0


now if you where talking about the other guy getting the Fatal1ty then yeah you are spot on.. please quote so that we know


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> If that board is anything like the Pro. version, then I think you will both love it. I have been very pleased with my board. I only wish I had PCIe 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


it isnt anywhere near the quality of the pro version.. but its not horrible it just doesnt have the features.. and the power delivery isnt as good...stuff like llc and drive control would be nice on it but i guess then the pro would be kinda not as much of an upsell... the pro came before it the killer its a more budget freindly version of the pro


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I was glad to see the board has M.2 support, allowto upgrade down the line if he wants to.


its a decent board, but doesn't have LLC. its not top tier board, but still a very solid board.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^see what I did there... (knee slappen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you where talking about the other guy getting the Fatal1ty then yeah you are spot on.. please quote so that we know


sorry bout that i thought i did







silly phone edited it to reflect :0


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL i have a reading fail.. not that I don't read, I choose to skip words randomly LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well then I will be your friend, I have all the ins and outs on the kitty and I make her purr real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see in my sig, but don't pay tooo much mind to my voltage as you wont get that far.. you get inundated with heat before reaching voltage limit, keep it cool and youll be fine,
> 
> The DIGI options are pretty sweet too, SO
> 
> Make the jump! go to the OCTO+Kitty
> 
> ^see what I did there... (knee slappen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you where talking about the other guy getting the Fatal1ty then yeah you are spot on.. please quote so that we know


hehe its np

I guess i will make the jump Do you think i could get it to 4.6-4.8 with the 8320e? I mean i would like even higher who doesn't lol But i would need to build a custom loop for higher which i am planing on doing in the future.

I do see a 8370e in the market place which i was eyeing for 167shipped. But i wonder if there's a much difference between the 2 for overclocking?

And yep im still new with this board with the digi options been a week so far but i do have them setup.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> hehe its np
> 
> I guess i will make the jump Do you think i could get it to 4.6-4.8 with the 8320e? I mean i would like even higher who doesn't lol But i would need to build a custom loop for higher which i am planing on doing in the future.
> 
> I do see a 8370e in the market place which i was eyeing for 167shipped. But i wonder if there's a much difference between the 2 for overclocking?
> 
> And yep im still new with this board with the digi options been a week so far but i do have them setup.


8370e will most likely be better binned meaning a better chance at a higher clock

Those sppeeds seem doable so yes with what you have.. may get highèr


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL i have a reading fail.. not that I don't read, I choose to skip words randomly LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well then I will be your friend, I have all the ins and outs on the kitty and I make her purr real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see in my sig, but don't pay tooo much mind to my voltage as you wont get that far.. you get inundated with heat before reaching voltage limit, keep it cool and youll be fine,
> 
> The DIGI options are pretty sweet too, SO
> 
> Make the jump! go to the OCTO+Kitty
> 
> ^see what I did there... (knee slappen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you where talking about the other guy getting the Fatal1ty then yeah you are spot on.. please quote so that we know
> 
> 
> 
> hehe its np
> 
> I guess i will make the jump Do you think i could get it to 4.6-4.8 with the 8320e? I mean i would like even higher who doesn't lol But i would need to build a custom loop for higher which i am planing on doing in the future.
> 
> I do see a 8370e in the market place which i was eyeing for 167shipped. But i wonder if there's a much difference between the 2 for overclocking?
> 
> And yep im still new with this board with the digi options been a week so far but i do have them setup.
Click to expand...

That 8370 e has scores on the not if you are interested.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL i have a reading fail.. not that I don't read, I choose to skip words randomly LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well then I will be your friend, I have all the ins and outs on the kitty and I make her purr real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see in my sig, but don't pay tooo much mind to my voltage as you wont get that far.. you get inundated with heat before reaching voltage limit, keep it cool and youll be fine,
> 
> The DIGI options are pretty sweet too, SO
> 
> Make the jump! go to the OCTO+Kitty
> 
> ^see what I did there... (knee slappen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you where talking about the other guy getting the Fatal1ty then yeah you are spot on.. please quote so that we know
> 
> 
> 
> hehe its np
> 
> I guess i will make the jump Do you think i could get it to 4.6-4.8 with the 8320e? I mean i would like even higher who doesn't lol But i would need to build a custom loop for higher which i am planing on doing in the future.
> 
> I do see a 8370e in the market place which i was eyeing for 167shipped. But i wonder if there's a much difference between the 2 for overclocking?
> 
> And yep im still new with this board with the digi options been a week so far but i do have them setup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 8370 e has scores on the not if you are interested.
Click to expand...

Hwbot that is go auto correct!


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Building an 8350 / ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer gaming rig with a VaporX 7950 for nephew this Saturday. There wasn't enough budget in the build for CPU cooler so forced to use 'stock' and not overclock until he can afford a CPU cooling solution.
> 
> First AMD CPU build for me - Wish me luck


Good luck. I didn't have much luck with it (things got toasty above 4.5GHz) but it surely is full of features,still my go to AM3+ motherboard for non heavy overclockers or those on hexacores.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> hehe its np
> 
> I guess i will make the jump Do you think i could get it to 4.6-4.8 with the 8320e? I mean i would like even higher who doesn't lol But i would need to build a custom loop for higher which i am planing on doing in the future.
> 
> I do see a 8370e in the market place which i was eyeing for 167shipped. But i wonder if there's a much difference between the 2 for overclocking?
> 
> And yep im still new with this board with the digi options been a week so far but i do have them setup.


I have an 8320E and I am getting 4.6 with 1.36v on air. For some reason mine does not seem to like clocks higher than 4.6, not sure if its because of the chip or my board (prob. chip). But others here on OCN are hitting 4.8+ with custom loops.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I have an 8320E and I am getting 4.6 with 1.36v on air. For some reason mine does not seem to like clocks higher than 4.6, not sure if its because of the chip or my board (prob. chip). But others here on OCN are hitting 4.8+ with custom loops.


I'm always really jealous of E chip owners, you guys can really clock those chips with low voltages!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm always really jealous of E chip owners, you guys can really clock those chips with low voltages!


Well yes, in that respect this chip is good. However I have yet to figure out how I can get higher than 4.6 I have tried more and more vcore but it just hasn't been happy yet even at 4.7

I'm a little jelly of those of you with 8350's


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well yes, in that respect this chip is good. However I have yet to figure out how I can get higher than 4.6 I have tried more and more vcore but it just hasn't been happy yet even at 4.7
> 
> I'm a little jelly of yalls 8350's


You're on air right? Might struggle I could only manage 4.7ghz on air and that probably wasn't stable with a Phanteks PH-14 whatever it's called. Might have to go custom loop?







or maybe just a CLC or AIO cooler with some fans on the heatsinks and back of the socket.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You're on air right? Might struggle I could only manage 4.7ghz on air and that probably wasn't stable with a Phanteks PH-14 whatever it's called. Might have to go custom loop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe just a CLC or AIO cooler with some fans on the heatsinks and back of the socket.


Actually 4.7 or above causes me to freeze within seconds of starting IBT, before it even has a chance to hot.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Actually 4.7 or above causes me to freeze within seconds of starting IBT, before it even has a chance to hot.


Oh, turning my current capacity up helps with that, does your board have that? It's near LLC settings on my board.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 8370e will most likely be better binned meaning a better chance at a higher clock
> 
> Those speeds seem doable so yes with what you have.. may get highèr


Have to think it over little, New 8320e vs Used 8370e being used i really don't know the whole history of it.. Than buying new you really don't know what good clocking chip you will get lol..


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Have to think it over little, New 8320e vs Used 8370e being used i really don't know the whole history of it.. Than buying new you really don't know what good clocking chip you will get lol..


Well any E-chip can only be so old. They are fairly new on the market. And if it is known to be a good clocker, then I would likely go for it. But I do understand your position.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh, turning my current capacity up helps with that, does your board have that? It's near LLC settings on my board.


I don't have a current capacity setting unless it is called something else on my board. Next time I reboot I will write down the settings that I have not used yet. But thanks for the idea.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well any E-chip can only be so old. They are fairly new on the market. And if it is known to be a good clocker, then I would likely go for it. But I do understand your position.


Yea that,s true. Mosty what i meant is im not sure if the chip has been push hard with the voltage.

From the screen shots he has it at [email protected] 1.42v and said it went to 4.9 too which also is under water. said mosty ony been briefy tested at those.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well any E-chip can only be so old. They are fairly new on the market. And if it is known to be a good clocker, then I would likely go for it. But I do understand your position.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that,s true. Mosty what i meant is im not sure if the chip has been push hard with the voltage.
> 
> From the screen shots he has it at [email protected] 1.42v and said it went to 4.9 too which also is under water. said mosty ony been briefy tested at those.
Click to expand...

Kinda hard to damage those chips with out requiring LN2


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yea that,s true. Mosty what i meant is im not sure if the chip has been push hard with the voltage.
> 
> From the screen shots he has it at [email protected] 1.42v and said it went to 4.9 too which also is under water. said mosty ony been briefy tested at those.


Ya, it is a tough call which rout to take. Maybe see if he is willing to do some Screen shots of reasonable stability testing at 4.8

On the other hand, stable clocks at 4.8 or above are likely to be somewhat of a gamble either way. New, or used. Maybe try talking to him on skype and get a feel for things.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh, turning my current capacity up helps with that, does your board have that? It's near LLC settings on my board.


No, unfortunately my board does not have this option. At some point I was going to buy a cheap board, and another kit of ram to build another rig from my old parts I used to use with this board. But maybe I will get a kitty instead, then use this board for the second system. That way I could have a second chance of getting this chip higher, lol.


----------



## pshootr

It is kind of hard to believe this chip runs 4.6 at 1.236v. Yet I can not get any higher using more voltage. Just doesn't seem rite. But maybe this is just the limit of this chip, I don't know.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> It is kind of hard to believe this chip runs 4.6 at 1.236v. Yet I can not get any higher using more voltage. Just doesn't seem rite. But maybe this is just the limit of this chip, I don't know.




1.524v underload

wouldn't complain, just saying


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> It is kind of hard to believe this chip runs 4.6 at 1.236v. Yet I can not get any higher using more voltage. Just doesn't seem rite. But maybe this is just the limit of this chip, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v underload
> 
> wouldn't complain, just saying
Click to expand...

Sheesh Flail. I do 4800 on the dot with 1.5V


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> It is kind of hard to believe this chip runs 4.6 at 1.236v. Yet I can not get any higher using more voltage. Just doesn't seem rite. But maybe this is just the limit of this chip, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v underload
> 
> wouldn't complain, just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheesh Flail. I do 4800 on the dot with 1.5V
Click to expand...

ya.. i got a piggy on my hands.. oh well still performs great.


----------



## robbo2

All it takes is one bad module and your whole chip is a dud. 3 of the 4 modules in my chip will go over 8ghz, but the last one is a stinker lol. Ruins the whole chip for multi-threaded benchmarks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> All it takes is one bad module and your whole chip is a dud. 3 of the 4 modules in my chip will go over 8ghz, but the last one is a stinker lol. Ruins the whole chip for multi-threaded benchmarks.


Aye, however i doubt i'm at the chips limit.

benches real nice at 5.2 i think i had it. no where near stable but it would bench that clock at similar to my current voltage

I might replace it so to speak as i think my chip would work out nice for your type of cooling, and the 8370 variants are clocking nice on water.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524v underload
> 
> wouldn't complain, just saying


Wow, ya I guess your rite. Plus my cooling would not handle that kind of voltage anyways.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya.. i got a piggy on my hands.. oh well still performs great.


I guess I have a piggy too because I need 1.572v for IBT stable 4.93ghz at the moment, which is bugging me because I had it at 5ghz with those voltages but it won't stabilize now at all.


----------



## ebduncan

Hey everyone.

I have been thinking about replacing my water block for awhile now. I currently have the XSPC Rasa block.

Been looking at the available options, but I cannot seem to find any AMD specific comparisons.

I've been looking at the

XSPC Raystorm, Ek Supremacy Evo, Ek Supreme LTX, Alphacool NexXxos XP³ ,Bitspower Summit EF, Heatkiller Rev 3.0

the raystorm is a decent block but I don't like how the mounting plate is plexi. I like the Bitspower Summit block the best by looks alone. The EK Supreme Ltx is the cheapest block. Haven't read anything about the Alphacool block but looks to be decent, same with the heatkiller 3.0

Any advice?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> I have been thinking about replacing my water block for awhile now. I currently have the XSPC Rasa block.
> 
> Been looking at the available options, but I cannot seem to find any AMD specific comparisons.
> 
> I've been looking at the
> 
> XSPC Raystorm, Ek Supremacy Evo, Ek Supreme LTX, Alphacool NexXxos XP³ ,Bitspower Summit EF, Heatkiller Rev 3.0
> 
> the raystorm is a decent block but I don't like how the mounting plate is plexi. I like the Bitspower Summit block the best by looks alone. The EK Supreme Ltx is the cheapest block. Haven't read anything about the Alphacool block but looks to be decent, same with the heatkiller 3.0
> 
> Any advice?


All I can say, is you can see how my block performs.. I have the Raystorm, but the plexi thing isn't terrible... there are other options that do look better


----------



## mus1mus

I tried EK Supreme HF Copper Clear Plexi. It's a Beauty. But no proper info on which Jet Plate is the best for AMD. Now using the XP3 Light. Performs identically.

The Supremacy EVO is the new King from the reviews. But is more expensive. Next is the Koolance 380A.

By the reviews, they perform well on larger dies.

All go down to the looks you want IMO.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> All I can say, is you can see how my block performs.. I have the Raystorm, but the plexi thing isn't terrible... there are other options that do look better


Plexi is just a no go for me when it comes to mounting, coming from past experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I tried EK Supreme HF Copper Clear Plexi. It's a Beauty. But no proper info on which Jet Plate is the best for AMD. Now using the XP3 Light. Performs identically.
> 
> The Supremacy EVO is the new King from the reviews. But is more expensive. Next is the Koolance 380A.
> 
> By the reviews, they perform well on larger dies.
> 
> All go down to the looks you want IMO.


Piledriver/Bulldozer has the largest die of any of the consumer cpus. Performance isn't the greatest with my current Rasa block, others have made the change from this block to a newer block and noted a good drop in temps. I'd likely keep it but while I was cleaning the computer the other day and flushing the fluid I noticed the block had started to corrode.

I couldn't make up my mind so I ordered 2, The Supremacy Evo, and the Bitspower ice red one. Gonna compare them and keep the better of two, and resell the other.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Plexi is just a no go for me when it comes to mounting, coming from past experience.
> Piledriver/Bulldozer has the largest die of any of the consumer cpus. Performance isn't the greatest with my current Rasa block, others have made the change from this block to a newer block and noted a good drop in temps. I'd likely keep it but while I was cleaning the computer the other day and flushing the fluid I noticed the block had started to corrode.
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind so I ordered 2, The Supremacy Evo, and the Bitspower ice red one. Gonna compare them and keep the better of two, and resell the other.


When you compare them, you should let us know the results of each.. wile stressing hard


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Plexi is just a no go for me when it comes to mounting, coming from past experience.
> Piledriver/Bulldozer has the largest die of any of the consumer cpus. Performance isn't the greatest with my current Rasa block, others have made the change from this block to a newer block and noted a good drop in temps. I'd likely keep it but while I was cleaning the computer the other day and flushing the fluid I noticed the block had started to corrode.
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind so I ordered 2, The Supremacy Evo, and the Bitspower ice red one. Gonna compare them and keep the better of two, and resell the other.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> When you compare them, you should let us know the results of each.. wile stressing hard
Click to expand...

I second this. Push it harder to seperate them. You'll have now 3 blocks to review.









Interested on the EVO.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I second this. Push it harder to seperate them. You'll have now 3 blocks to review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested on the EVO.


I can compare the 2 blocks, but sadly I cannot do a comparison anymore with the XSPC Rasa block. I didn't even bother putting it back on, it went straight to the trash can. I'm using my laptop in the meanwhile. The corrosion was pretty bad. I noticed it last time I flushed my system, but figured it still worked and would run it until I bought something else. This time it was to the point where i didn't feel comfortable putting it back in the loop.

I will test the 2 blocks on my system. Its pushed pretty hard at [email protected] 1.5 volts vcore and 1.4 volts Cpu NB, but I will try upping the voltage just for the extra heat output.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16251/ex-blc-1131/EK_Supremacy_EVO_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-Supremacy_EVO_-_Acetal_Original_CSQ.html?tl=g30c325s842

And

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17103/ex-blc-1229/Bitspower_Summit_EF_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_AMD_Series_-_Ice_Red_BP-WBCPUAAC-CUMBKIRD.html?tl=g30c325s842

are the two blocks I ordered.


----------



## 3DVu

Hello guys! I'm finally back with my H100I mounted!



I'm finally in the 5+ GHZ Mark too! I would honestly say I'm disappointed in temps, core temps are really good, but socket temp skyrockets to 70 °C easily when I build an application and/or make a render.

I installed a fan in the backplate, but it broke. I need to reinstall it again.

Should I install a fan in the heatsinks?

Oh one last thing: This is NOT IBT Stable, it is however P95 30Min stable.

IBT Insta-freezes even at 1.6 V, so I prefer to keep things as they are now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Hello guys! I'm finally back with my H100I mounted!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally in the 5+ GHZ Mark too! I would honestly say I'm disappointed in temps, core temps are really good, but socket temp skyrockets to 70 °C easily when I build an application and/or make a render.
> 
> I installed a fan in the backplate, but it broke. I need to reinstall it again.
> 
> Should I install a fan in the heatsinks?
> 
> Oh one last thing: This is NOT IBT Stable, it is however P95 30Min stable.
> 
> IBT Insta-freezes even at 1.6 V, so I prefer to keep things as they are now.


fans on the VRMs will help a lot with the freezing.. what board are you running on?


----------



## fx63007850

got my 8350 today what setting on ibt should i put it to when checking if its stable


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> got my 8350 today what setting on ibt should i put it to when checking if its stable


At least Very high, and make sure its the AVX version, it minimum should show 70Gflops if it shows 40 then you have the wrong version


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> fans on the VRMs will help a lot with the freezing.. what board are you running on?


M5A97 EVO R2.0, truly a beast!

I put 5 minutes ago the stock cooler AMD fan in the backplate, hoping for lower temperatures.

Should I put a fan on the heatsinks as well? I'm fine as it is, for now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> M5A97 EVO R2.0, truly a beast!
> 
> I put 5 minutes ago the stock cooler AMD fan in the backplate, hoping for lower temperatures.
> 
> Should I put a fan on the heatsinks as well? I'm fine as it is, for now.


youll be lucky if you get 5.0 stable on that board as the VRMs won't be able to keep up for the most part, but.. YES PUT A FAN ON THE VRM HEATSINKS that is your only chance. but you still may not get it and it would be the board limiting you


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I can compare the 2 blocks, but sadly I cannot do a comparison anymore with the XSPC Rasa block. I didn't even bother putting it back on, it went straight to the trash can. I'm using my laptop in the meanwhile. The corrosion was pretty bad. I noticed it last time I flushed my system, but figured it still worked and would run it until I bought something else. This time it was to the point where i didn't feel comfortable putting it back in the loop.
> 
> I will test the 2 blocks on my system. Its pushed pretty hard at [email protected] 1.5 volts vcore and 1.4 volts Cpu NB, but I will try upping the voltage just for the extra heat output.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16251/ex-blc-1131/EK_Supremacy_EVO_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_CSQ_EK-Supremacy_EVO_-_Acetal_Original_CSQ.html?tl=g30c325s842
> 
> And
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17103/ex-blc-1229/Bitspower_Summit_EF_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_AMD_Series_-_Ice_Red_BP-WBCPUAAC-CUMBKIRD.html?tl=g30c325s842
> 
> are the two blocks I ordered.


1.5v isnt pushing hard at all imo lol I've seen someone on here push their chip to 1.7v.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 1.5v isnt pushing hard at all imo lol I've seen someone on here push their chip to 1.7v.


NOT THIS GUY


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> youll be lucky if you get 5.0 stable on that board as the VRMs won't be able to keep up for the most part, but.. YES PUT A FAN ON THE VRM HEATSINKS that is your only chance. but you still may not get it and it would be the board limiting you


I find this to be actually good, despite the high VCore, it sure is stable.

Not IBT stable, but Prime95 stable.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I find this to be actually good, despite the high VCore, it sure is stable.
> 
> Not IBT stable, but Prime95 stable.


I am saying for IBT stable, when you start playing games that actually require the load or encoding.. you will crash hard trust me. heed my suggestions


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am saying for IBT stable, when you start playing games that actually require the load or encoding.. you will crash hard trust me. heed my suggestions


Well, I will add a fan to the heatsink then. Hope I will get stable enough.

I already built blender and rendered a blenchmark in 134 seconda though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Well, I will add a fan to the heatsink then. Hope I will get stable enough.
> 
> I already built blender and rendered a blenchmark in 134 seconda though.


If you can get IBT AVX Very High stable for 20 runs then you'll be golden but we don't tend to see that board hitting 5ghz in here, not saying that it isn't possible but you will require some really cold air etc.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 1.5v isnt pushing hard at all imo lol I've seen someone on here push their chip to 1.7v.


1.5 volts and 1.4 volts on the cpu-nb is still a lot of voltage.... It is pushing it hard.

Its not pushed to the extreme, but its pushed hard. A H100 will not be able to keep the cpu under 60c at these settings with this cpu. Even with my 21c ambient temp..

So yes its pushed hard...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.5 volts and 1.4 volts on the cpu-nb is still a lot of voltage.... It is pushing it hard.
> 
> Its not pushed to the extreme, but its pushed hard. A H100 will not be able to keep the cpu under 60c at these settings with this cpu. Even with my 21c ambient temp..
> 
> So yes its pushed hard...


If you say so, personally I don't agree on that but that's just my opinion 1.6v is hard then 1.7v is extreme. These chips can take 1.5v on the nb and 1.6v vcore fairly easily...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you say so, personally I don't agree on that but that's just my opinion 1.6v is hard then 1.7v is extreme. These chips can take 1.5v on the nb and 1.6v vcore fairly easily...


1.55 is hard 1.6 is just ok pushing to the max.. 1.7 is really for those that have good custom loops and plenty of air on the board almost full active cooling, really I should have my vrms under water.. but you know


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 1.55 is hard 1.6 is just ok pushing to the max.. 1.7 is really for those that have good custom loops and plenty of air on the board almost full active cooling, really I should have my vrms under water.. but you know


I've got a member on here selling me his VRM cooler after he switched to x99 and I've been looking for the Koolance CHC-122 or one of those Watercool HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 Nickel thingys.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I have an 8320E and I am getting 4.6 with 1.36v on air. For some reason mine does not seem to like clocks higher than 4.6, not sure if its because of the chip or my board (prob. chip). But others here on OCN are hitting 4.8+ with custom loops.


Edit:
4.6 at 1.36v proved to be unstable after switching to the AVX version of IBT. I have since bumped v-core to 1.38v and passed 10 passes using "very-high". I will do more testing of course, but at least wanted to clarify that for now. As far as testing,I plan on doing a 20 pass "very-high" run, and then moving on to some prime testing for the nitty-gritty.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 1.5 volts and 1.4 volts on the cpu-nb is still a lot of voltage.... It is pushing it hard.
> 
> Its not pushed to the extreme, but its pushed hard. A H100 will not be able to keep the cpu under 60c at these settings with this cpu. Even with my 21c ambient temp..
> 
> So yes its pushed hard...


I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 1.55 is hard 1.6 is just ok pushing to the max.. 1.7 is really for those that have good custom loops and plenty of air on the board almost full active cooling, really I should have my vrms under water.. but you know


Well guys, added a fan to the heatsink too, the results are..... interesting?

It freezes right after 76 °C on the socket (Package 52 °C), I can't simply do an IBT at very High.

I managed to do 20 passes on standard, though.

Here's a photo:





VCore between 1.56 and 1.572 for extreme stability (but not so extreme temperatures)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've got a member on here selling me his VRM cooler after he switched to x99 and I've been looking for the Koolance CHC-122 or one of those Watercool HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0 Nickel thingys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IIRC you need to not mix nickle and copper.. with the electron migration/corrosion, however if you have all nickle then youd be good.. this includes radiators.. however I may be wrong and its aluminum... Ill have to check on that..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Edit:
> 4.6 at 1.36v proved to be unstable after switching to the AVX version of IBT. I have since bumped v-core to 1.38v and passed 10 passes using "very-high". I will do more testing of course, but at least wanted to clarify that for now. As far as testing,I plan on doing a 20 pass "very-high" run, and then moving on to some prime testing for the nitty-gritty.


Thank you for adding that in


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IIRC you need to not mix nickle and copper.. with the electron migration/corrosion, however if you have all nickle then youd be good.. this includes radiators.. however I may be wrong and its aluminum... Ill have to check on that..
> Thank you for adding that in


Most rads are copper so that can't be right. I have a nickel block anyway and the VRM cooler I'm getting is also nickel... btw I like nickel shiny shiny!


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> NOT THIS GUY


*Chip radpidly degrades and explodes in front of own eyes*.

FX Best Durability 2012-2015


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Edit:
> 4.6 at 1.36v proved to be unstable after switching to the AVX version of IBT. I have since bumped v-core to 1.38v and passed 10 passes using "very-high". I will do more testing of course, but at least wanted to clarify that for now. As far as testing,I plan on doing a 20 pass "very-high" run, and then moving on to some prime testing for the nitty-gritty.


Still pretty good, I only managed 4.5 at 1.38 on my 8320!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Most rads are copper so that can't be right. I have a nickel block anyway and the VRM cooler I'm getting is also nickel... btw I like nickel shiny shiny!


You are probably right,, thats why I said it that way .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> *Chip radpidly degrades and explodes in front of own eyes*.
> 
> FX Best Durability 2012-2015


We will see.. going on 2 years now.. 3 years is the official warranty for the 8350 iirc from AMD


----------



## Luigithebeast05

can't seem to even overclock my comp just shuts off then turns back on on boot and runs fine


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luigithebeast05*
> 
> can't seem to even overclock my comp just shuts off then turns back on on boot and runs fine


OCP protection.. ? what board and PSU are you using?


----------



## pshootr

I see so much talk about high CPU-NB voltage. Are these high settings desirable for getting faster RAM speeds stable, or for getting high CPU clocks stable even with standard RAM speeds, or just for running the NB higher, what is the main reason everyone is so concerned over this?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I see so much talk about CPU-NB voltage. Are these settings desirable for getting faster RAM speeds stable, or for getting high CPU clocks stable even with standard RAM speeds, or just for running the NB higher, what is the main reason everyone is so concerned over this?


Faster ram and/or more ram

it is the voltage for the IMC on the CPU


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I see so much talk about CPU-NB voltage. Are these settings desirable for getting faster RAM speeds stable, or for getting high CPU clocks stable even with standard RAM speeds, or just for running the NB higher, what is the main reason everyone is so concerned over this?


Faster NB = more voltage

Stable NB = more voltage

Faster + Stable NB = Faster RAM - More Voltage * 2

More Voltage * 2 = Higher Temps


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 1.5v isnt pushing hard at all imo lol I've seen someone on here push their chip to 1.7v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 volts and 1.4 volts on the cpu-nb is still a lot of voltage.... It is pushing it hard.
> 
> Its not pushed to the extreme, but its pushed hard. A H100 will not be able to keep the cpu under 60c at these settings with this cpu. Even with my 21c ambient temp..
> 
> So yes its pushed hard...
Click to expand...

my H100 handles it just fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IIRC you need to not mix nickle and copper.. with the electron migration/corrosion, however if you have all nickle then youd be good.. this includes radiators.. however I may be wrong and its aluminum... Ill have to check on that..
> Thank you for adding that in
> 
> 
> 
> Most rads are copper so that can't be right. I have a nickel block anyway and the VRM cooler I'm getting is also nickel... btw I like nickel shiny shiny!
Click to expand...

copper and aluminum... Aluminium is the one that causes issues with copper. nickle is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Most rads are copper so that can't be right. I have a nickel block anyway and the VRM cooler I'm getting is also nickel... btw I like nickel shiny shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right,, thats why I said it that way .
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I see so much talk about CPU-NB voltage. Are these settings desirable for getting faster RAM speeds stable, or for getting high CPU clocks stable even with standard RAM speeds, or just for running the NB higher, what is the main reason everyone is so concerned over this?
> 
> 
> 
> Faster ram and/or more ram
> 
> it is the voltage for the IMC on the CPU
Click to expand...

or rather fast NB clocks. lol


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Faster ram and/or more ram
> 
> it is the voltage for the IMC on the CPU


That is what I though, that it only effected the IMC. So I _guess_ it would be safe to say it is not useful for achieving higher CPU clocks.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or rather fast NB clocks. lol


Seems that NB voltage rather than CPU/NB voltage would be used for that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or rather fast NB clocks. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that NB voltage rather than CPU/NB voltage would be used for that.
Click to expand...

NB voltage its self doesn't need too much...

its more the interaction between the nb and the cpu that needs the voltage, 990fx chip sets can clock higher just not easily on FX, weren't most thubans clocking into the 3000's with their NB?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my H100 handles it just fine


I had a h100i, in push/pull with corsair Sp120's It was not up to the task of keeping my cpu below 60c. Your cpu may be different, but I know it wasn't enough for mine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> NB voltage its self doesn't need too much...
> 
> its more the interaction between the nb and the cpu that needs the voltage, 990fx chip sets can clock higher just not easily on FX, weren't most thubans clocking into the 3000's with their NB?


yes because they where limited in that section and it gave way better speed


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> NB voltage its self doesn't need too much...
> 
> its more the interaction between the nb and the cpu that needs the voltage, 990fx chip sets can clock higher just not easily on FX, weren't most thubans clocking into the 3000's with their NB?


Interesting, so the CPU/NB voltage is going to help with NB speed as well as increasing stability on the IMC. And very little extra voltage on the NB if any should be needed on the NB voltage.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my H100 handles it just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a h100i, in push/pull with corsair Sp120's It was not up to the task of keeping my cpu below 60c. Your cpu may be different, but I know it wasn't enough for mine.
Click to expand...

whoops.. you said 60*.. I'm mostly under 60* with higher vcore and slightly lower cpu/nb

it does creep up to about 65* if i'm only running the fans in push pull @ 7v underload.

Using Bit phoenix Pro's (the strong ones without leds)


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whoops.. you said 60*.. I'm mostly under 60* with higher vcore and slightly lower cpu/nb
> 
> it does creep up to about 65* if i'm only running the fans in push pull @ 7v underload.
> 
> Using Bit phoenix Pro's (the strong ones without leds)


Lucky you, One hour ago I got up to 77 °C while doing IBT Test.

Luckily there wasn't any freeze, but the CPU started throttling down due to the excessive heat, so I simply stopped the stress test.

It sure is hard keeping those temps under control.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whoops.. you said 60*.. I'm mostly under 60* with higher vcore and slightly lower cpu/nb
> 
> it does creep up to about 65* if i'm only running the fans in push pull @ 7v underload.
> 
> Using Bit phoenix Pro's (the strong ones without leds)
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, One hour ago I got up to 77 °C while doing IBT Test.
> 
> Luckily there wasn't any freeze, but the CPU started throttling down due to the excessive heat, so I simply stopped the stress test.
> 
> It sure is hard keeping those temps under control.
Click to expand...

with this kinda volts.. vboost can't be handled by a H100i

come to the vdroopy side.. we have inebriates







IN cookies LMAO


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with this kinda volts.. vboost can't be handled by a H100i
> 
> come to the vdroopy side.. we have inebriates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN cookies LMAO


Totally not stable under 1.572 V, At least I think.

I should try to lower them again and see how it goes.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

your on a m5a97 right?

you are putting an awful lot of voltage thru that board. might be a good idea to not push TOO hard.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your on a m5a97 right?
> 
> you are putting an awful lot of voltage thru that board. might be a good idea to not push TOO hard.


M5A97 EVO R2.0

Best 6+2 board in EU.

I simply want to get stable at 5 GHZ, am I asking too much? I put fans everywhere. Even in the backplate.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your on a m5a97 right?
> 
> you are putting an awful lot of voltage thru that board. might be a good idea to not push TOO hard.
> 
> 
> 
> M5A97 EVO R2.0
> 
> Best 6+2 board in EU.
> 
> I simply want to get stable at 5 GHZ, am I asking too much? I put fans everywhere. Even in the backplate.
Click to expand...

I would think 5ghz is asking alot from a 6+2 970 board, forcing it too much can lead to combustion of board components.

which destroys the board, half the time takes the Chip and or the power supply with it.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would think 5ghz is asking alot from a 6+2 970 board


If I can accept the fact I'm not IBT stable, then there's no problem at all. In everything else it is more than stable, even on Prime95, only IBT doesn't like this chip.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would think 5ghz is asking alot from a 6+2 970 board
> 
> 
> 
> If I can accept the fact I'm not IBT stable, then there's no problem at all. In everything else it is more than stable, even on Prime95, only IBT doesn't like this chip.
Click to expand...

if you can settle for 4.8, its slightly safer for your Vrms, and you are still in the Uarch sweet spot past the voltage wall.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> If I can accept the fact I'm not IBT stable, then there's no problem at all. In everything else it is more than stable, even on Prime95, only IBT doesn't like this chip.


30 min. of prime will not tell you much. Especially if you are doing blend test, because prime blend test will test various areas of your system and if it does not run for hours, then only certain areas will be tested. I really think you need to accept the fact that your system is NOT stable.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 30 min. of prime will not tell you much. Especially if you are doing blend test, because prime blend test will test various areas of your system and if it does not run for hours, then only certain areas will be tested. I really think you need to accept the fact that your system is NOT stable.


I usually do NOT use blend test, I use the Small FFT one.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> If I can accept the fact I'm not IBT stable, then there's no problem at all. In everything else it is more than stable, even on Prime95, only IBT doesn't like this chip.


When your windows install becomes corrupt and weird stuff starts happening and it's all going a bit wrong, we'll suggest a fresh install and lower clock speeds just like we are now sans the install. You should listen to the advice you're being given, they're been here longer than you and know more than you in most cases. Don't be "that guy"...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When your windows install becomes corrupt and weird stuff starts happening and it's all going a bit wrong, we'll suggest a fresh install and lower clock speeds just like we are now sans the install. You should listen to the advice you're being given, they're been here longer than you and know more than you in most cases. Don't be "that guy"...


I am considering to downclock to 4.9 GHZ at the moment, with 4.9 GHZ 1.52 V is more than enough. Would be a double win, wouldn't it?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I am considering to downclock to 4.9 GHZ at the moment, with 4.9 GHZ 1.52 V is more than enough. Would be a double win, wouldn't it?










1.52 nets me 5.1 ghz lol.... just bragging



I couldn't find the one where I ran IBT on very high... dang it.. but still... kinda proves my point oh,,, but notice that the vcore is 1.488 lol... so yeah... 1.52 shouldn't be hard to believe for passing on very high.


----------



## pshootr

I noticed in a AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide the default HT speed is 2600, does this hold true for the 8320E? My board has been clocking it at 2000.

I have since set the HT to 2600, so far without issue. I just want to be sure if 2600 is in fact default for the 8320E?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> M5A97 EVO R2.0
> 
> Best 6+2 board in EU.
> 
> I simply want to get stable at 5 GHZ, am I asking too much? I put fans everywhere. Even in the backplate.


5Ghz almost HAS to have a 8+2 phase VRM setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I would think 5ghz is asking alot from a 6+2 970 board, forcing it too much can lead to combustion of board components.
> 
> which destroys the board, half the time takes the Chip and or the power supply with it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you can settle for 4.8, its slightly safer for your Vrms, and you are still in the Uarch sweet spot past the voltage wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 30 min. of prime will not tell you much. Especially if you are doing blend test, because prime blend test will test various areas of your system and if it does not run for hours, then only certain areas will be tested. I really think you need to accept the fact that your system is NOT stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> If I can accept the fact I'm not IBT stable, then there's no problem at all. In everything else it is more than stable, even on Prime95, only IBT doesn't like this chip.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When your windows install becomes corrupt and weird stuff starts happening and it's all going a bit wrong, we'll suggest a fresh install and lower clock speeds just like we are now sans the install. You should listen to the advice you're being given, they're been here longer than you and know more than you in most cases. Don't be "that guy"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Listen to those guys 3DVu.. they know what they are talking about this and so do I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I am considering to downclock to 4.9 GHZ at the moment, with 4.9 GHZ 1.52 V is more than enough. Would be a double win, wouldn't it?


That may help a little bit.. the reason why you are not stable is because you are pushing the motherboard too hard right now.. has nothing to do with anything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.52 nets me 5.1 ghz lol.... just bragging
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the one where I ran IBT on very high... dang it.. but still... kinda proves my point oh,,, but notice that the vcore is 1.488 lol... so yeah... 1.52 shouldn't be hard to believe for passing on very high.


and I think we will join in a lynch mob and burn you at the stake









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I noticed in a AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide the default HT speed is 2600, does this hold true for the 8320E? My board has been clocking it at 2000.
> 
> I have since set the HT to 2600, so far without issue. I just want to be sure if 2600 is in fact default for the 8320E?


2600 is fine they are all the same arch, just different clocks and different binning, the thing is that it most likely is lower to fit in that 95w envelope that they sell the E version as


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 2600 is fine they are all the same arch, just different clocks and different binning, the thing is that it most likely is lower to fit in that 95w envelope that they sell the E version as


Makes sense, thank you very much.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I am considering to downclock to 4.9 GHZ at the moment, with 4.9 GHZ 1.52 V is more than enough. Would be a double win, wouldn't it?


Clock it down to 4.7/8ghz and call it a day, you will pop that mother board and it probably will take the CPU with it meaning a big bill your way.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Clock it down to 4.7/8ghz and call it a day, you will pop that mother board and it probably will take the CPU with it meaning a big bill your way.


I guess I'll get down to 4.8, or return the M5A97 EVO and buy a sabretooth. 50/50.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I noticed in a AMD Bulldozer and Piledriver Overclocking Guide the default HT speed is 2600, does this hold true for the 8320E? My board has been clocking it at 2000.
> 
> I have since set the HT to 2600, so far without issue. I just want to be sure if 2600 is in fact default for the 8320E?


2600 it is. I recall mine (8320) dropping to 2200 after I tweaked settings around ,that might be the case with you. I think by default it drops to 2400 for mobos based on 970 chipset as well.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 5Ghz almost HAS to have a 8+2 phase VRM setup
> Listen to those guys 3DVu.. they know what they are talking about this and so do I
> That may help a little bit.. the reason why you are not stable is because you are pushing the motherboard too hard right now.. has nothing to do with anything else.
> and I think we will join in a lynch mob and burn you at the stake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2600 is fine they are all the same arch, just different clocks and different binning, the thing is that it most likely is lower to fit in that 95w envelope that they sell the E version as


a lynch mob lol... then you'd have to fight amongst yourselves over my chip... who'd win lol... I actually think Johan is right, if I had a little more monstrous cooling on this chip... say chilled water or a bong style cooling system it wouldn't need the volts it does... seems more heat related instability... I can single core test 5.2 @ 1.5 volts and all is well... two cores... still good, but temps start to creep above 50C on three cores and poof unstable... I am doing some serious thinking about this: running hoses to a new 120x360mm rad over the output of my AC unit and keeping my current same size rad first inline after the cpu and pump so that the last thing the water goes through is the one over the AC... crazy?


----------



## gordesky1

Will be getting my 8370e from PolRoger Monday well from what usps says but you never know about usps lol Finally will have a cpu that i know will clock good.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> a lynch mob lol... then you'd have to fight amongst yourselves over my chip... who'd win lol... I actually think Johan is right, if I had a little more monstrous cooling on this chip... say chilled water or a bong style cooling system it wouldn't need the volts it does... seems more heat related instability... I can single core test 5.2 @ 1.5 volts and all is well... two cores... still good, but temps start to creep above 50C on three cores and poof unstable... I am doing some serious thinking about this: running hoses to a new 120x360mm rad over the output of my AC unit and keeping my current same size rad first inline after the cpu and pump so that the last thing the water goes through is the one over the AC... crazy?


The difference will be small. 99% of the time the liquid temp in your loop equalizes. By putting your radiator in front of the A/C unit will drop temps overall. However it if your thinking that it will be super cold when it leaves that radiator your mistaken. The water doesn't spend enough time in the radiator for that.

IE say a 360x120x60 radiator has 2592ml capacity of water. Most pumps are in the 300GPH range or 1135000ml per hour. Meaning effectively the water is effectively refreshed 7.2 times per min. Keep in mind the capacity of radiator is no where near 2592ml, because that is just the volume of a square with the radiator dimensions. This is why people say loop order doesn't matter.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The difference will be small. 99% of the time the liquid temp in your loop equalizes. By putting your radiator in front of the A/C unit will drop temps overall. However it if your thinking that it will be super cold when it leaves that radiator your mistaken. The water doesn't spend enough time in the radiator for that.
> 
> IE say a 360x120x60 radiator has 2592ml capacity of water. Most pumps are in the 300GPH range or 1135000ml per hour. Meaning effectively the water is effectively refreshed 7.2 times per min. Keep in mind the capacity of radiator is no where near 2592ml, because that is just the volume of a square with the radiator dimensions. This is why people say loop order doesn't matter.


not thinking it will be super cold... just a few deg, say 5C cooler over all... although, may be more... my AC is one of those beasts... temp tested at 90F outside and 70F inside it blows 42F air out... that being said... ambients in the room do matter... on a 60F indoor morning before I turn on the heat... my core temps under long runs of stress run about 6C less than the normal 70ish ambient temp I normally maintain... That being said, remember that currently I am only running one rad... in the ambient air, so I will be adding (doubling) my rad space and putting the second in line in much colder air than my current one has ever been in... and I'm thinking it will make at least 5C over all... I am keeping in mind though that this does nothing for inside case temps... and that when the entire room was cold it does help that too.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not thinking it will be super cold... just a few deg, say 5C cooler over all... although, may be more... my AC is one of those beasts... temp tested at 90F outside and 70F inside it blows 42F air out... that being said... ambients in the room do matter... on a 60F indoor morning before I turn on the heat... my core temps under long runs of stress run about 6C less than the normal 70ish ambient temp I normally maintain... That being said, remember that currently I am only running one rad... in the ambient air, so I will be adding (doubling) my rad space and putting the second in line in much colder air than my current one has ever been in... and I'm thinking it will make at least 5C over all... I am keeping in mind though that this does nothing for inside case temps... and that when the entire room was cold it does help that too.


you will drop temps, but like i said If your idea was to get a low temperature of the water exiting the radiator that wouldn't be the right way to think









your temperature drops will come from having a more effective heat exchange due to lower ambient temps, or more radiator space since you are talking about adding more. Not because you have some "cold water" exiting your radiator. If that makes sense


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you will drop temps, but like i said If your idea was to get a low temperature of the water exiting the radiator that wouldn't be the right way to think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your temperature drops will come from having a more effective heat exchange due to lower ambient temps, or more radiator space since you are talking about adding more. Not because you have some "cold water" exiting your radiator. If that makes sense


oh no, I wasn't expecting cold water from that... heck a bong would make colder water done proper... but since I was considering adding rad space anyway... and the AC was only a few feet away... I was more like "what the heck"... I mean thermodynamics says it has to help some... and since its no real effort to put it there over any where else (my current rad is external) I figured what the hey, why not... still waiting on $$ though lol

edit... and the added benefit of not needing more fans... forgot that... this AC has a beast of a fan too... even turns the blades on my ceiling fan when its on high lol..


----------



## Tivan

Putting the rad+fans in a fridge should make it approximately behave as if fridge temp=ambient temp, anyway. You're just missing out on the direct cooling that lower ambient temp would do to the cpu socket environment. Which isn't that much to begin with, if you have little air flow over these.

Biggest problem: Your fridge might heat up from the inside. But if the fridge can handle maintaining low temps, then you're good. Of course this is pretty wasteful with energy but yeah. c;

Now if just putting it in front of the fridge, well, take whatever temp you're feeding the rad, subtract it from actual ambient temp, and that's your best case scenario estimate, as far as cooling gains are concerned. I'd guess that at worst you'll get half of the best case scenario in temp reduction.

Report back, I'm curious how this will turn out!

edit: replace fridge with AC, reading comprehension c;


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Got the motherboard and CPU. Can't wait to start breadboarding/testing after I get back from lunch (or starting now until lunch).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Got the motherboard and CPU. Can't wait to start breadboarding/testing after I get back from lunch (or starting now until lunch).


Thats NOT where the cpu goes!









Have fun!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Putting the rad+fans in a fridge should make it approximately behave as if fridge temp=ambient temp, anyway. You're just missing out on the direct cooling that lower ambient temp would do to the cpu socket environment. Which isn't that much to begin with, if you have little air flow over these.
> 
> Biggest problem: Your fridge might heat up from the inside. But if the fridge can handle maintaining low temps, then you're good. Of course this is pretty wasteful with energy but yeah. c;
> 
> Now if just putting it in front of the fridge, well, take whatever temp you're feeding the rad, subtract it from actual ambient temp, and that's your best case scenario estimate, as far as cooling gains are concerned. I'd guess that at worst you'll get half of the best case scenario in temp reduction.
> 
> Report back, I'm curious how this will turn out!
> 
> edit: replace fridge with AC, reading comprehension c;


you can bet I'll report back... but right now... after the Christmas $$ drain, it'll be a while... long while.. I got my 9590 and HX850 for Christmas...my son got a second gpu and 32" monitor... my wife a laptop and some cookware... so yeah... money pit right now lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thats NOT where the cpu goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


Well then, where else would it go! That's where I have mine!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Well then, where else would it go! That's where I have mine!


LOL look again


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL look again


Ohhh a new 8 core southbridge!


----------



## DividebyZERO

I think the hilarious fx [email protected] with 1.3vcore thread got deleted. .. I am a sad panda ...
that was so entertaining. ..


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ohhh a new 8 core southbridge!


Haha, MOAR CORES FOR EVERYTHING!









Tested the components and they all work. Havn't stressed them yet, which I will soon. I have plenty of CPU, motherboard, cases, RAM laying around but the two things I always lack are decent power supplies and hard drives. I will be reorganizing the storages in the desktops at home to make the best use of them. No need for a 250GB RAID 0 in a HTPC that only has chrome and essential windows installs right?







I'll probably move the 160GB HDD to that HTPC and bring the 7200RPM HDDs to work with the 8350. Once I back up my important files, including game installs I'm going to do fresh install of Win 8.1 on 3 computers today. Long night ahead. Wish me luck.

8350 + 120GB SSD/250GBX2+1TB HDD
860K + 60GB SSD/750GB HDD
Athlon II X2 + 160GB HDD


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I think the hilarious fx [email protected] with 1.3vcore thread got deleted. .. I am a sad panda ...
> that was so entertaining. ..


ppl were havin jolly good time in there before i stopped looking at the thread. hard to believe it would turn into a flame fest to get delete lulz


----------



## RJ-Savage

That's normal though haha


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ppl were havin jolly good time in there before i stopped looking at the thread. hard to believe it would turn into a flame fest to get delete lulz


i missed that... im sad


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

When did this thread appear? I missed it too.


----------



## DividebyZERO

It got locked I was looking in the wrong tab. Oh man I honestly have to I havent laughed so much at a thread before.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1533718/5-5ghz-stable-with-fx8350


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> It got locked I was looking in the wrong tab. Oh man I honestly have to I havent laughed so much at a thread before.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1533718/5-5ghz-stable-with-fx8350


Thanks I'm going to have a read while I wait for my installs.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> It got locked I was looking in the wrong tab. Oh man I honestly have to I havent laughed so much at a thread before.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1533718/5-5ghz-stable-with-fx8350


http://www.overclock.net/t/1533727/asus-crosshair-v-formula-z-phenom-ii-1100t/0_100#post_23353902

round two?


----------



## RJ-Savage

cannot get stable go higher for nothing







haha cooking 62c core/socket there haha, dammit I just want to hit 5GHz hell would be happy to be able to just boot in on 5ghz haha

I don't know this chip after this wants MASSIVE leap in vcore like 1.5v+++.....

it took me dropping to lower multplier bumping bus/HT lower ram etc was not stable for **** on higher multipliers.....

I don't know thermal issue/wall/chip maxing out/this board....I don't know haha

wait till I get water unit and try to hit it with 1.5-1.55vcore 5ghz see what happens? xD

this is already borderline unstable as **** haha would fail instantly/very quick into P95 pretty sure haha


----------



## pshootr

Trying to hit 4.8 on my 8320E just for kicks. If Small-FFT Prime95 freezes before an error occurs, is this an indication that the NB is not stable? Or not enough vcore?

Memory is underclocked


----------



## RJ-Savage

well assuming you have better cooling than I do, getting up there NB should at least be bumped a little, but yeah either one not enough can cause pretty quick instability/freeze/restarts etc

I mainly just game, noticed on higher multipliers can be fine 1 minute/unstable the next I noticed...its not like doing anything even remotely torturous to gauge stability like with P95.... could very well be this old G.skill/Hynix ram though kinda iffy you know....


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> well assuming you have better cooling than I do, getting up there NB should at least be bumped a little, but yeah either one not enough can cause pretty quick instability/freeze/restarts etc
> 
> I mainly just game, noticed on higher multipliers can be fine 1 minute/unstable the next I noticed...its not like doing anything even remotely torturous to gauge stability with P95....


Ya thanks. With multi only I have had zero succes past 4.6, so I'm trying 230 FSB ATM for testing just to see if it makes any diffrence. But so far, almost instaf-reeze either way.


----------



## pshootr

I really only like to run clocks that can pass prime. Otherwise to me it's kind of like driving a corvette with a cracked head. It looks nice, but you never know when your going to be on the side of the road.


----------



## RJ-Savage

I'm afraid to mess with anything else myself... try to drop Vcore a notch, bump bus/NB more, shoot for 4.85-4.9ghz....

what vcore you running at now?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I'm afraid to mess with anything else myself... try to drop Vcore a notch, bump bus/NB more, shoot for 4.85-4.9ghz....
> 
> what vcore you running at now?


About to try 4.8 with 1.448vcore. CPU/NB is at 2300 with 1.2v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I really only like to run clocks that can pass prime. Otherwise to me it's kind of like driving a corvette with a cracked head. It looks nice, but you never know when your going to be on the side of the road.


can't help diagnose with just prime, maybe if you put of some screen shots of the failed or dropped core msgs that might help..

but i'm way more familiar with IBT


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can't help diagnose with just prime, maybe if you put of some screen shots of the failed or dropped core msgs that might help..
> 
> but i'm way more familiar with IBT


Oh, I am new to IBT. Are the log files of any use? I will do a couple tests and report back.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can't help diagnose with just prime, maybe if you put of some screen shots of the failed or dropped core msgs that might help..
> 
> but i'm way more familiar with IBT
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I am new to IBT. Are the log files of any use? I will do a couple tests and report back.
Click to expand...

just a screen shot like this. Proper IBT for this platform is found in the first post.



not much to analyse but enough for someone that knows what to look for. (old ss from 2013, for those that notice the gflop fluctuation)


----------



## RJ-Savage

Your Vcore well could be the problem might need more like 1.45v+ for 4.8ghz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Your Vcore well could be the problem might need more like 1.45v+ for 4.8ghz


Not necessarily for the E chips. Heat is most likely his problem


----------



## RJ-Savage

I'm so close xD

Hey at least I can game like this but instantly fail some of the rather more strenuous benching software haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

No man HEAT is very much my problem too I'm literally cooking over here man hahaha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Oh his is E chip....yeah see where those can get pretty high on low Vcore


----------



## pshootr

Only like 15 minutes so far, I'm sure it will error. But check this out. I put LLC to 100% 4.795 @ 1.312v under load

Look at the package temp lol



This is by far the most progress I have made so far lol. The board or CPU just does not seem to like high vcore. So far high vcore = insta-freeze with testing.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not necessarily for the E chips. Heat is most likely his problem


It was freezing "fast" even befor the core had a chance to go above 50C


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not necessarily for the E chips. Heat is most likely his problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was freezing even befor the core had a chance to go above 50C
Click to expand...

Temps spike faster than the can be reported by monitoring programs. I don't know how many guys have wrung their hands and scratched their heads trying to be prime stable at 4.8 ghz + on air, I've lost count it's just very hard to do without the help of some very cold air etc.

EDIT: you better look at that screen shot again, it's at 3.7ghz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

does ASrock LLC on FX series work like it does on the FM2+ platform?

where 100% llc = no llc?

EDIT: i could be wrong been awhile since i was in my asrock bios


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Temps spike faster than the can be reported by monitoring programs. I don't know how many guys have wrung their hands and scratched their heads trying to be prime stable at 4.8 ghz + on air, I've lost count it's just very hard to do without the help of some very cold air etc.
> 
> EDIT: you better look at that screen shot again, it's at 3.7ghz


Doh..! lol







Dangit &^^&*^&^%^$^%$%#









I'm an idiot







Guess I can stop the test now, lolz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Temps spike faster than the can be reported by monitoring programs. I don't know how many guys have wrung their hands and scratched their heads trying to be prime stable at 4.8 ghz + on air, I've lost count it's just very hard to do without the help of some very cold air etc.
> 
> EDIT: you better look at that screen shot again, it's at 3.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh..! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit &^^&*^&^%^$^%$%#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can stop the test now, lolz
Click to expand...

Happens to the best of us


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> does ASrock LLC on FX series work like it does on the FM2+ platform?
> 
> where 100% llc = no llc?
> 
> EDIT: i could be wrong been awhile since i was in my asrock bios


I'm not sure. It seems that the lower LLC I use the closer my actual voltage is to what is set in my bios. The higher the LLC setting, the actual voltage farther below what is set in the bios. LLC always confuses me tbh.


----------



## pshootr

BTW, you are rite, on air I will never be able to use enough voltage to prime at 4.8 even if I could get it to stop freezing.







I may as well work on 4.5-4.6

4.6 completes IBT, 20 runs "Very-High" But fails prime.









Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've just finished reading that 5.5ghz @ 1.31 thread...lol btw... but I thought I'd throw this out here......



before anyone comments... well... LOL surprised r33fer didn't try that trick


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I'm not sure. It seems that the lower LLC I use the closer my actual voltage is to what is set in my bios. The higher the LLC setting, the actual voltage farther below what is set in the bios. LLC always confuses me tbh.


Asrock boards are the opposite of most every other manufacturer. 100% means no llc. It took me a while to figure that out on my old (and dead Extreme 9







) asrock board. I fried a vrm....oops.


----------



## zila

Don't feel bad. I did the same thing. Those boards are crap.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Asrock boards are the opposite of most every other manufacturer. 100% means no llc. It took me a while to figure that out on my old (and dead Extreme 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) asrock board. I fried a vrm....oops.


Ah I see. This was/is my first Asrock/AM3+ MB. It has done wonderfully for my Heka 720BE, not so sure yet about the FX chips. Sorry to hear about your Extreme-9. I just had a scare myself. I was doing IBT at 4.6 with only 1.4v and Temps under 60C and it froze. After I turned the power off and then back on, my MB was stuck with debug LED "36" (CPU Post-Memory Initialization. System Management Mode "SMM"). I was crapping my pants. I used the "Clr-Cmos" button in the back, and got in to the bios. Then after I set bios settings, save and exit, it would load setup defaults upon restart. I was like holy cow.. I cleared the C-mos again and had same issue. So I hit F1 instead of F2 to "save/accept and continue, then it loaded windows in IDE mode. Then I rebooted and loaded one of my profiles from bios, and I'm finally back the way I was.

I was not able to save bios setting and boot windows until I had booted in to windows with setup-defaults first.

Scared the heck out of me.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ah I see. This was/is my first Asrock/AM3+ MB. It has done wonderfully for my Heka 720BE, not so sure yet about the FX chips. Sorry to hear about your Extreme-9. I just had a scare myself. I was doing IBT at 4.6 with only 1.4v and Temps under 60C and it froze. After I turned the power off and then back on, my MB was stuck with debug LED "36" (CPU Post-Memory Initialization. System Management Mode "SMM"). I was crapping my pants. I used the "Clr-Cmos" button in the back, and got in to the bios. Then after I set bios settings, save and exit, it would load setup defaults upon restart. I was like holy cow.. I cleared the C-mos again and had same issue. So I hit F1 instead of F2 to "save/accept and continue, then it loaded windows in IDE mode. Then I rebooted and loaded one of my profiles from bios, and I'm finally back the way I was.
> 
> Scared the heck out of me.


Glad your back up and running


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Glad your back up and running


Thanks, me too.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Got a question. For my A88X FM2+ PC I had a 60mm or 70mm spot cooling my VRM(heatsink) from approximately 1-2" away to try to keep the VRM as cool as possible when overclocking. Anyone know the best way to do that with the Crosshair V Formula Z? Also the case I am/will be using is the Corsair 600T. At some point I plan to have 4 120mm fans on the side panel blowing air onto the motherboard. Do you think that will be enough air directed at the components in general and especially the VRMs? Do you think having a fan directed at the CPU socket from the back of the motherboard will be a good idea too if the case permits? Thanks.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Got a question. For my A88X FM2+ PC I had a 60mm or 70mm spot cooling my VRM(heatsink) from approximately 1-2" away to try to keep the VRM as cool as possible when overclocking. Anyone know the best way to do that with the Crosshair V Formula Z? Also the case I am/will be using is the Corsair 600T. At some point I plan to have 4 120mm fans on the side panel blowing air onto the motherboard. Do you think that will be enough air directed at the components in general and especially the VRMs? Do you think having a fan directed at the CPU socket from the back of the motherboard will be a good idea too if the case permits? Thanks.


I Have never had a Crosshair myself, but would definitely use a fan behind the socket. My socket temp dropped by about 9C under load after putting a fan there. In theory this should help with VRM temps also perhaps. If you want active cooling on your VRM, you may look in to a "RAM-Cooler". Or just use double sided foam-tape to stick a stock-cpu fan to the heat-sink.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I Have never had a Crosshair myself, but would definitely use a fan behind the socket. My socket temp dropped by about 9C under load after putting a fan there. In theory this should help with VRM temps also perhaps. If you want active cooling on your VRM, you may look in to a "RAM-Cooler". Or just use double sided foam-tape to stick a stock-cpu fan to the heat-sink.


By 'Ram Cooler' you mean those fans that come with RAM right like Corsair, Kingston HyperX, etc?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> By 'Ram Cooler' you mean those fans that come with RAM right like Corsair, Kingston HyperX, etc?


Yes, something like these below.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40/c18/s235/list/p1/Air_Cooling-HDD_RAM_System_HeatsinksCoolers-Active_RAM_Coolers-Page1.html


----------



## pshootr

Check this out, looks pretty slick







Scroll down the page some.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club/3640


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> By 'Ram Cooler' you mean those fans that come with RAM right like Corsair, Kingston HyperX, etc?




This is what Id did before I got a Ram cooler on my VRMs, this is an old picture


----------



## pshootr

I am thinking about puting a stock AMD fan over my VRM heat-sink. These FX chips really heat things up with higher v-core settings. Thing is, my MB has a sensor for "SYSTIN" but I have no idea where the sensor is. The "SYSTIN" does not get hot though. So I am at a loss as how to tell how hot my VRM's are actually getting.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Thanks for all the pictures guys. My first priority will be getting a fan behind the socket. Kind of like this. I like the first picture because the fan is attached through the screw and then the heatsink to the backplate but I'll go with whatever works.




As for the VRM I will check temps without any active cooling on them. Then I will add the four 120mm fans on the side panel and check the temps again. I may add a RAM cooler to the VRM in the future after I measure the dimensions of the VRM heatsink and various RAM coolers. I might have more fun manually adding smaller fans to the heatsink too for a tighter fit.

.:edit:.

pshootr, that's the thing I'm not sure how I'm going to measure temps either. Touch them and see which is hotter cooler? Nah..I like my fingers very much.


----------



## pshootr

No problem.







Let us know how you make out.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

screw the thing on to your VRM heat sink on the CHVFZ

u can fit 3x60mm fan on that heatsink if you get the spacing right.


----------



## pshootr

I just put an AMD stock-cooler fan on my VRM heat-sink.I used small pieces of Velcro on each corner.







Will get a picture whenever I get around to fixing my camera's charger.


----------



## pshootr

I ran Prime95 for 1 hr. 32 min. with no errors. Things got toasty though. Gonna have to try and trim off some voltage somehow to be able to run longer tests. Pushing it as it was.

CPU Clock: 4.6 GHz (200 x 23)
CPU Voltage: 1.384v (Load)

NB Clock: 2400
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2v (I think, will check then edit if needed)
NB Voltage: Auto

HT Clock: 2600
HT Voltage: Auto

RAM Speed: Auto (1333)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I ran Prime95 for 1 hr. 32 min. with no errors. Things got toasty though. Gonna have to try and trim off some voltage somehow to be able to run longer tests. Pushing it as it was.
> 
> CPU Clock: 4.6 GHz (200 x 23)
> CPU Voltage: 1.384v (Load)
> 
> NB Clock: 2400
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2v (I think, will check then edit if needed)
> NB Voltage: Auto
> 
> HT Clock: 2600
> HT Voltage: Auto
> 
> RAM Speed: Auto (1333)


Havent checked in for a while and being on mobile surely have some downsides. But a few questions.

What RAM speeds would you like to Run?
you dont need 2400 CPU NB for 1333.

Seems like youre still thermally limited. Any plans for a better cooler?

BTW, Some guys get better result (CPU Speed) with stock CPU NB (2400) and 200 FSB.

Also note, Giga boards have issues with X12 CPU NB or 2400 at 200 FSB.

Like I said, havent checked in and cant see your sig.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I ran Prime95 for 1 hr. 32 min. with no errors. Things got toasty though. Gonna have to try and trim off some voltage somehow to be able to run longer tests. Pushing it as it was.
> 
> CPU Clock: 4.6 GHz (200 x 23)
> CPU Voltage: 1.384v (Load)
> 
> NB Clock: 2400
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2v (I think, will check then edit if needed)
> NB Voltage: Auto
> 
> HT Clock: 2600
> HT Voltage: Auto
> 
> RAM Speed: Auto (1333)


word of advice, go to faster ram on these chips.. minimum I say is 1866 cas 9 9 9

1333-1600 holds back performance A LOT


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> word of advice, go to faster ram on these chips.. minimum I say is 1866 cas 9 9 9
> 
> 1333-1600 holds back performance A LOT


I have 1600mhz ram but when I OC it causes a lot of instability, doesn't help my ram is mismatched!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have 1600mhz ram but when I OC it causes a lot of instability, doesn't help my ram is mismatched!


basically the same thing lol, just something I have noticed of the years.. lol


----------



## mus1mus

Which kit would be best for AMD? I know gskills are good, any options?

Might get one this week.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which kit would be best for AMD? I know gskills are good, any options?
> 
> Might get one this week.


AMD's own kit?

Mine are working pretty well for me


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which kit would be best for AMD? I know gskills are good, any options?
> 
> Might get one this week.


I like my Crucial Tactical tracers.. pretty overclockable and have temp sensors


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AMD's own kit?
> 
> Mine are working pretty well for me


Not available locally sarge.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I like my Crucial Tactical tracers.. pretty overclockable and have temp sensors


This I can grab. Found a tracer 1866 CL 8. Would that be goood?









Edit: its a ballistics.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not available locally sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I can grab. Found a tracer 1866 CL 8. Would that be goood?


yes that is good


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> AMD's own kit?
> 
> Mine are working pretty well for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not available locally sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I like my Crucial Tactical tracers.. pretty overclockable and have temp sensors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This I can grab. Found a tracer 1866 CL 8. Would that be goood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: its a ballistics.
Click to expand...

That sucks, i had to order mine from radeonmemory.com but pleased with them so far.

Ballistics are a nice from what i've heard


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That sucks, i had to order mine from radeonmemory.com but pleased with them so far.
> 
> Ballistics are a nice from what i've heard


The only thing you need to watch out with Crucial is they have a big binning process so watch the CAS, I don't know if the ballistex non tracers have thermal sensors or not, I just know the tactical tracers do


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which kit would be best for AMD? I know gskills are good, any options?
> 
> Might get one this week.


I love G.Skill, i have 1866 CL8 and i just love them. They clock pretty good and are pretty fast even at stock speed.

I like the aesthetics of them as well, its not that big of an issue for me but it feels like a good purchase when i have good performing parts that look good as well


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so cpu nb question...I have mine set to 1.25 I think with 2600 nb...cpu at [email protected] and ram at 2133 9 10 10 29 at 1.65v... I'm thinking the cpu nb could use a boost what would recommended setting (approximate of course) for those settings...I was thinking 1.32 ish?


----------



## stickg1

Crucial makes good RAM. You would probably just want to find the RAM available and make friends with some people in the RAM Addicts Club. They can point you in the direction of some known decent overclocking RAM kits. You could probably search the thread and find info on most of those kits. I did some runs on ultra low profile crucial sticks 2 years ago. I can't find the screenies, I think I've wiped the OS a few times since then.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah if I ever get some better ram probably would go with either Kingston or Crucial,
this value series g.skill/hynix is iffy man, swear its kinda laggy/hitch like etc....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Yeah if I ever get some better ram probably would go with either Kingston or Crucial,
> this value series g.skill/hynix is iffy man, swear its kinda laggy/hitch like etc....


What is the exact kit you have and what are the spd profiles?


----------



## Arizonian

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just wanted to report in on my first AMD build. Easy peasy 8350 dropped, drivers loaded and my nephew was gaming. He's not over clocking anytime soon as it's lacking any real cooling. No issues, and I won't be asking you guys any questions.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to report in on my first AMD build. Easy peasy 8350 dropped, drivers loaded and my nephew was gaming. He's not over clocking anytime soon as it's lacking any real cooling. No issues, and I won't be asking you guys any questions.


d'awwww but we like questions, Well Glad it went well!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to report in on my first AMD build. Easy peasy 8350 dropped, drivers loaded and my nephew was gaming. He's not over clocking anytime soon as it's lacking any real cooling. No issues, and I won't be asking you guys any questions.


I'll bet he is a happy young man!
Glad things went well for you.


----------



## RJ-Savage

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9s-4gbnt-

this^

Not sure man ever since had a pair of this just thought it runs a bit sluggish/hitch/laggy at times....never found any errors with memtest or anything etc not that that means anything anyways lol so I don't know...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9s-4gbnt-
> 
> this^
> 
> Not sure man ever since had a pair of this just thought it runs a bit sluggish/hitch/laggy at times....never found any errors with memtest or anything etc not that that means anything anyways lol so I don't know...


Well I don't see that kit going very far to be honest as far as overclocking goes . Make sure you are running dual channel , with the proper timings and voltages, then maybe you could bump the cpu/nb voltage a little and go one multi in nb speed.

You may want to look at this


to see if the times it lags a bit or stutters coincide with memory faults.

Botched memory configurations are the absolute bane of these processors in particular.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Haha, can't screw my 270 to back/case mount gets misaligned in slot BSOD/lines etc haha, level it off with pin tube xD


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, can't screw my 270 to back/case mount gets misaligned in slot BSOD/lines etc haha, level it off with pin tube xD


Cabling and airflow, that's all I have to say.


----------



## RJ-Savage

New someone was gonna say something about that xD, except I don't have much options to improve airflow other than better fans or start hacking up the case lol, and really with low cfm intakes anyways you really think slightly better cable management is going to be that significant? lol

a lot of those cables are too long anyways....you realize how many zip ties i could use omg lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

my case is a cabling mess.... 4hdd's, no routing built into the case...just zip ties... waterworks... fans... yeah... mess... I tucked and poked out of sight all I could... gave up and decided until they perfect wireless wires, its just going to be a mess.... or I get a new case... ....donations excepted....


----------



## ebduncan

adding faster ram doesn't much a big difference. Anything over 1600 is just fine. Benchmark it yourself.... yes there will be some small gains, but its not worth spending bunch of extra $$ on.

I just went from 8gb DDR3 2000 9-9-9-24-1T, to 16gb DDR3 2400 10-10-11-27-1T performance was just about the same. I like having 16gb though now.

Also ASrock llc is backwards. 100% is no llc. I use 75%. I love this Extreme 9. I took the beauty plate off the vrm heatsink, and added a fan, replaced the thermal pads with better ones. They don't even get hot. If you popped the vrm on this board you must have been doing something not very wise. I've run up to 1.6 volts on the cpu @5.2ghz (1.612 volts under load) Ran prime 95 for 2 days. Entirely to much heat output from the cpu, but was stable. I backed it down to 5ghz at 1.5 volts. much cooler. If the board couldn't handle it the vrm would have died then, but its chugging along just fine.

If anyone is interested, I have the 8gb ram sitting on my desk. Mushkin Blackline (4gbx2) DDR3 2000 9-11-9-27 @1.65 rated.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to report in on my first AMD build. Easy peasy 8350 dropped, drivers loaded and my nephew was gaming. He's not over clocking anytime soon as it's lacking any real cooling. No issues, and I won't be asking you guys any questions.


Did you turn on all the power saving options and lower the voltages slightly to reduce temps for the stock heatsink etc?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did you turn on all the power saving options and lower the voltages slightly to reduce temps for the stock heatsink etc?


That's actually a good idea... at one time I was dealing with inferior cooling and I did that... was able to go down a good bit... -.1 I think... anyway I wrote a thread about undervolting the 8350 and still keeping stock perf.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance

in the case of a stock cooler it actually will increase overall performance due to less heat related throttling.


----------



## Chris635

[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my case is a cabling mess.... 4hdd's, no routing built into the case...just zip ties... waterworks... fans... yeah... mess... I tucked and poked out of sight all I could... gave up and decided until they perfect wireless wires, its just going to be a mess.... or I get a new case... ....donations excepted....


Here's mine with 6 hard drives and one ssd......there's no need to look around back....horrible


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*


Here's mine with 6 hard drives and one ssd......there's no need to look around back....horrible










[/quote]imo the back doesn't matter just what's visible


----------



## RJ-Savage

nah your guys looks fine how its suppose to vs mine that looks like hell for now haha, about to attempt some organization there just too rats nest looking haha


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Here's mine with 6 hard drives and one ssd......there's no need to look around back....imo the back doesn't matter just what's visible


The back of mine, Lots of cable ties .....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

1866 to 2400 made a bit of a difference in gaming but I doubt it will be the same with the FX chips.

@Minaotaurtoo - I agree with the undervolting thing. The people not interested in overclocking should look into undervolting to lower heat and power. I undervolted many of my Core 2 Duo laptops and did so with my 1055T while it was running at 2.8GHz stock speeds.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> 1866 to 2400 made a bit of a difference in gaming but I doubt it will be the same with the FX chips.
> 
> @Minaotaurtoo - I agree with the undervolting thing. The people not interested in overclocking should look into undervolting to lower heat and power. I undervolted many of my Core 2 Duo laptops and did so with my 1055T while it was running at 2.8GHz stock speeds.


its amazing how many chips can be undervolted substantially without any stability issues... this 9590.. not lol... its at the min... at least not without turning on the LLC... with LLC just set to ultra high I can either drop volts to -.1 or increase speed to 5ghz... guess which one I picked... lol


----------



## Chris635

Hey guys, I am looking to to upgrade my battery back up for my system. I am currently using one rating for 650 watt. I found last night while playing crysis 3 (heavy resource hog spot of the game about 45 minutes in) my battery back up software would interrupt me saying I am overloading the battery. Needless to say I down clocked from 5ghz to 4.96 ghz (puts me about 30 watts under what the battery is rated) to mitigate the possibility of melting something down...lol. What would be a good unit to buy up to about 1000 watts? Any recommendations?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to to upgrade my battery back up for my system. I am currently using one rating for 650 watt. I found last night while playing crysis 3 (heavy resource hog spot of the game about 45 minutes in) my battery back up software would interrupt me saying I am overloading the battery. Needless to say I down clocked from 5ghz to 4.96 ghz (puts me about 30 watts under what the battery is rated) to mitigate the possibility of melting something down...lol. What would be a good unit to buy up to about 1000 watts? Any recommendations?


are you mixing KVA up with Watts? or are you asking about load limitations?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Wow better cable management/neatness does help actually. Mine was pretty bad near front/intakes....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Wow better cable management/neatness does help actually. Mine was pretty bad near front/intakes....


I gained about 4C in core temp by moving the pci-e power cables away from the cpu's HSF on a 965 BE rig that had 2 4870x2's in it. I was a bit shocked at how much difference it made.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I gained about 4C in core temp by moving the pci-e power cables away from the cpu's HSF on a 965 BE rig that had 2 4870x2's in it. I was a bit shocked at how much difference it made.


Yeah took out/apart EVERYTHING/pulled board etc...re-did it all shoved most of cables underneath/backside etc now the front is not blocked as bad and like you said seeing like a 4-5c difference. Wow guess I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you mixing KVA up with Watts? or are you asking about load limitations?


asking if any one has recommendation for a good ups(battery back up). I need something larger than I have.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you mixing KVA up with Watts? or are you asking about load limitations?
> 
> 
> 
> asking if any one has recommendation for a good ups(battery back up). I need something larger than I have.
Click to expand...

how long do you want your battery back up to be able to support your computer on a black out?

if you are going to buy a new one, might as well make sure you are getting the "protection" you are expecting


----------



## Chris635

about 5 minutes or so. I am not looking to run it for any length of time. Just long enough to properly shut my system down in the event of a blackout.


----------



## Chris635

and yes. It will be a new one.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> and yes. It will be a new one.


might i suggest a slightly larger battery back up? so you have room to upgrade without having to upgrade your UPS again? considering your monitor should be on the UPS also... so you can actually shut down your computer properly

1200va-1500va would allow this. and isn't much more then a 1000va unit.

I've use APC and tripplite, with the latter tending to be slightly cheaper in price.


----------



## Chris635

I am using apc right now. Never used tripplite. Maybe I'll check them out. Is tripplite as good as apc?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I am using apc right now. Never used tripplite. Maybe I'll check them out. Is tripplite as good as apc?


I've only used their smaller units 1500va was their biggest unit i worked with. so i can't speak about the quality of their larger ones when they really have to slug it out with APC. but i have had no bad luck with them

But i'm not really that experienced with battery back ups, it was just part of a job had for almost a year. Might want to wait for some of the more knowledgeable enterprise guys (like Kyad)
as he is likely to know more on this topic then i do.


----------



## Chris635

okay thanks


----------



## MadGoat

Can / Are we going to do a cable management Pic Fest?



Cable management not only improves air flow but shows your skill and discipline in our collective hobby.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Havent checked in for a while and being on mobile surely have some downsides. But a few questions.
> 
> What RAM speeds would you like to Run?
> you dont need 2400 CPU NB for 1333.
> 
> Seems like youre still thermally limited. Any plans for a better cooler?
> 
> BTW, Some guys get better result (CPU Speed) with stock CPU NB (2400) and 200 FSB.
> 
> Also note, Giga boards have issues with X12 CPU NB or 2400 at 200 FSB.
> 
> Like I said, havent checked in and cant see your sig.


I would like to run my ram at 1600, but have it clocked at stock for CPU Clock testing. I have the NB at 2400 so that when I do OC my RAM, I will not blame the NB speed for any instability that may occur. That is the idea anyways. Still going to do testing again with NB at stock to see how much lower my temps go.

ATM I am not planning on a loop, I just bought this "Cryorig R1" actually. I may consider a loop one day, but at the price I could buy a FX-9590 and run 4.7-5.0 out of the box.







Well according to this.

I am currently testing with Multi. only and 200-FSB. Will test 2200 and 2400 NB for temp caparison.

I'm on Asrock, but will still play with different NB clocks just in case.

No problem, I understand you could not see my sig, and thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## cssorkinman

For anyone who is interested I started a thread comparing the 4790K to the Vishera. Have a look







: http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user#post_23363227


----------



## Poisoner

Well, I was looking to throw this setup away. But ever since I jumped from 2x GTX 660 TI SLI to my new R9 290, this computer feels like a new machine. It shouldn't but it does. Even in 2D desktop stuff. Could be the RAM upgrade, I went from 8GB to 16GB. Anyways, I have a voltage wall I can't get past. My CPU can do 4.7ghz at 1.375v, but any higher megahertz and Core 7 starts to fail. Its just that one core holding my back and adding vcore or uncore voltage has no effect.


----------



## jayflores

thanks cssorkinman! looking forward to see more results.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Finally! its unbelievable I got this even remotely stable at all....haha

had vcore offset too low apparently....and turned on power saving to lower some temps

It says 1.544v but seen it shoot up to 1.56v a few times haha, cutting it close few times just shy of 70c haha


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! its unbelievable I got this even remotely stable at all....haha
> 
> had vcore offset too low apparently....and turned on power saving to lower some temps
> 
> It says 1.544v but seen it shoot up to 1.56v a few times haha, cutting it close few times just shy of 70c haha


lot of volts there XD i mean i have mine at 4.5GHz and even then that's at 1.41V (what i consider to be my max safe, not for the CPU's sake but the VRM's XD) and im surprised i got that out of my particular board XD but almost 5GHz is an incredible clock in any case :3


----------



## Poisoner

Here are my temperatures after about six hours of prime. I was running IBT on very high but it failed after about twenty minutes. So I switched to small FFTs and it didn't fail so looks like I need more CPU-NB voltage and maybe a little more RAM voltage as well. My kit is 1600 cas 9 but I have it at 1866 cas 10.

EDIT: 2560x1080 ftw


----------



## mus1mus

Yaay!

Did 5 of these little fellas today.



with no zipties, no full modular PSUs. Nat bad, I guess.

Dont kill me for posting a non AMD build though.


----------



## andydabeast

With my 8370 I currently have the Xigmatek DK-S1283 which is 13.8c above ambient in frostytech's 125w benchmark. At 1.35v and OC only to 4.2 (lost cores to errors in prime95 at 4.3 and 4.4) I hit 63c max. At 1.4v it was thermally throdling at 70c.

On frostytech's chart the best cooler that fits my case is the Coolermaster Nepton 140XL which is at 7.1c over ambient. That is a 6.7C difference from mine so assuming I bought that could I assume to see temps at 56c at 1.35v and around 64c at 1.4v?

It seems like other people get much lower temps at these voltages with similar coolers to mine. I have reinstalled the cooler to be sure and it seems to be on there correctly with my arctic silver paste. For testing I just set the cpu fan to max and have two 140mm fans blowing out of the case right over the cooler. Do I have a hot chip or something?

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2752&page=4

thanks!


----------



## Poisoner

That cooler is too small for the 8 core.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yaay!
> 
> Did 5 of these little fellas today.
> 
> 
> 
> with no zipties, no full modular PSUs. Nat bad, I guess.
> 
> Dont kill me for posting a non AMD build though.


That's not cable tidying lol


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> That cooler is too small for the 8 core.


Yes I understand my cooler is too small which is why I ask these questions about new coolers. My question is this; a 6.7c difference doesn't seem like much tho to go from a cooler thats "too small" to one that supposedly cools adequately at 1.4+ volts. Is there more to cooler performance than the degrees C over ambient test numbers?


----------



## Poisoner

I wouldn't trust frosty tech at all. And once you start overclocking that 125w tdp flies out the window so you need to find a cooler that can handle 200w+ of heat.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Yes I understand my cooler is too small which is why I ask these questions about new coolers. My question is this; a 6.7c difference doesn't seem like much tho to go from a cooler thats "too small" to one that supposedly cools adequately at 1.4+ volts. Is there more to cooler performance than the degrees C over ambient test numbers?


6.7c is a massive difference my friend!


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 6.7c is a massive difference my friend!


Then would the Noctua NH-D14 even be worth it? According to that site its only 2.6c better than my current cooler. Should I go AIO or go home?


----------



## Johan45

Judging by your case you may need some better airflow. What kind of fans have you added to it? A cooler is only as good as the air it has to work with, so putting an AIO in a hot case wouldn't make much difference.
EDIT: Just had a look at your pic and that looks like one of the darkrock coolers that face the wrong way. You would likely see an improvement with any cooler that doesn't pull air from the 2xGTX480s in that box. Those are hot cards when working.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Judging by your case you may need some better airflow. What kind of fans have you added to it? A cooler is only as good as the air it has to work with, so putting an AIO in a hot case wouldn't make much difference.


I actually hacked a 230mm hole in the window where that little 120mm fan is and put in a bitfenix 230mm spectre pro that delivers fresh air directly to the CPU and GPU.

funny story, its a tight case, so although the top has two 140mm fans, they are like 2mm away from the mobo, so if I got the 140XL I would put it in the front behind the top three mesh 5.25"bay covers.


----------



## Johan45

See my EDIT.

After looking at your rig I can see why heat is an issue. You might actually be further ahead pulling the heat away from those cards and out the side with that big fan. Hard to say without a bit of trial and error. But I do know those coolers that pull air off the cards are always bad news.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I actually hacked a 230mm hole in the window where that little 120mm fan is and put in a bitfenix 230mm spectre pro that delivers fresh air directly to the CPU and GPU.
> 
> funny story, its a tight case, so although the top has two 140mm fans, they are like 2mm away from the mobo, so if I got the 140XL I would put it in the front behind the top three mesh 5.25"bay covers.


I may have a suggestion here..

You need better cable management I think,

Hey will you please do us a huge favor and take a pic of the setup now..?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> EDIT: Just had a look at your pic and that looks like one of the darkrock coolers that face the wrong way. You would likely see an improvement with any cooler that doesn't pull air from the 2xGTX480s in that box. Those are hot cards when working.
> 
> See my EDIT.
> 
> After looking at your rig I can see why heat is an issue. You might actually be further ahead pulling the heat away from those cards and out the side with that big fan. Hard to say without a bit of trial and error. But I do know those coolers that pull air off the cards are always bad news.


That pic is quite old. The cooler is the same as I mensioned above, Xigmatek DK-S1283, and yes, the fan blows up. I have no choice to make it go sidways, its up or down.

The GTX 460's shown are replaced with an R9-290x as listed. The pic is outdated. That 290x has the MSI cooler on it which is not blower type so heat is kept inside the case with it I guess.

PSU from that pic also replaced with Corsair AX-860. here is a pic of the window mod-


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> That pic is quite old. The cooler is the same as I mensioned above, Xigmatek DK-S1283, and yes, the fan blows up. I have no choice to make it go sidways, its up or down.
> 
> The GTX 460's shown are replaced with an R9-290x as listed. The pic is outdated. That 290x has the MSI cooler on it which is not blower type so heat is kept inside the case with it I guess.
> 
> PSU from that pic also replaced with Corsair AX-860. here is a pic of the window mod-


will you take a pic with the window off as well please.. I have a feeling MS pain skillz are about to be used


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> will you take a pic with the window off as well please.. I have a feeling MS pain skillz are about to be used


I will tonight. Had that pic on facebook and am at work. It is the same as the one on my profile except new gpu, psu, and wayyyy better cable management


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I will tonight. Had that pic on facebook and am at work. It is the same as the one on my profile except new gpu, psu, and wayyyy better cable management


that is what I want to see.. and it will help with some options/mods


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yaay!
> 
> Did 5 of these little fellas today.
> 
> 
> 
> with no zipties, no full modular PSUs. Nat bad, I guess.
> 
> Dont kill me for posting a non AMD build though.


If there are no fans in the front of the case you could probably flip the SSD/HDD around so that the Sata/Power connectors face the front of the case instead of the motherboard/video cards. Then you can route the Sata and Sata Power cables around to the front or through the holes of the HDD cages to plug into the SSD/HDD. That should clear/hide some of the clutter.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Nah never-mind on that OC, still was having stability issues....being ignorant though, not realizing/neglecting to really Ramp up NB/voltage/clock as well as HT etc, getting some far better results now, its like duh, I was wondering why my ram was testing/benching pretty bad on latency rofl


----------



## jonny jon jon

Can anyone tell me what is the best voltage for 4.8ghz . My board wiĺ only allow 1.45v but i can run stable at4.6 at 1.344. So do i need all 1.45 to run [email protected] 4.8


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the best voltage for 4.8ghz . My board wiĺ only allow 1.45v but i can run stable at4.6 at 1.344. So do i need all 1.45 to run [email protected] 4.8


How are you testing your "stable"?


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> How are you testing your "stable"?


no prime95 crap. Just sandra and ibt and pcwizard2014 and testing on 5 different games and checking the fps differences. Ive only noticed about a 5 or 10% difference but wanna go further. My temps never go over 52c so I have alot of headroom


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> no prime95 crap. Just sandra and ibt and pcwizard2014 and testing on 5 different games and checking the fps differences. Ive only noticed about a 5 or 10% difference but wanna go further. My temps never go over 52c so I have alot of headroom


What IBT and What setting?


----------



## jonny jon jon

Not sure ive only ran it one time but I been mostly using sis sandra as I can see the differences and improvements in speed ( sometimes worse) and fine tune my nb and ht also voltages etc. Im runnin a msi 990 fx gd80 v2 military class2 mobo with all powersaving ocgenie turbo disabled . Just wondering if the extra mhz and voltage will shorten the lifespan or if its even needed for gaming.. ive haf it to 5060mhz but it froze up so I dropped it to 4070 and 1.42v and it seems stable.. im doing this all atthe moment just to see hiw far it will go. My nb and ht is 2760 and 230 bus speed x21


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> Not sure ive only ran it one time but I been mostly using sis sandra as I can see the differences and improvements in speed ( sometimes worse) and fine tune my nb and ht also voltages etc. Im runnin a msi 990 fx gd80 v2 military class2 mobo with all powersaving ocgenie turbo disabled . Just wondering if the extra mhz and voltage will shorten the lifespan or if its even needed for gaming.. ive haf it to 5060mhz but it froze up so I dropped it to 4070 and 1.42v and it seems stable.. im doing this all atthe moment just to see hiw far it will go. My nb and ht is 2760 and 230 bus speed x21


Will you post a screen shot with a monitoring and CPUz showing please?


----------



## Poisoner

Prime 95 is an excellent tool. It is not crap.


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Will you post a screen shot with a monitoring and CPUz showing please?


it wouldnt hold at 5060


----------



## jonny jon jon

But serms stable at 4800


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> Not sure ive only ran it one time but I been mostly using sis sandra as I can see the differences and improvements in speed ( sometimes worse) and fine tune my nb and ht also voltages etc. Im runnin a msi 990 fx gd80 v2 military class2 mobo with all powersaving ocgenie turbo disabled . Just wondering if the extra mhz and voltage will shorten the lifespan or if its even needed for gaming.. ive haf it to 5060mhz but it froze up so I dropped it to 4070 and 1.42v and it seems stable.. im doing this all atthe moment just to see hiw far it will go. My nb and ht is 2760 and 230 bus speed x21


To get the most out of that motherboard you will be needing Control Center and/or Click Bios II. These are the versions I am using. You will find them on your motherboard cd but unless it is an older one the versions on said cd will not work.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gpalg0tpyyfcivy/AAA_vvHgq7MUkdcXPH3Nh5rWa/CLICKBIOSII.7z?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gpalg0tpyyfcivy/AACw8NaNIQvgSLXdd-qvznioa/ControlCenterII.7z?dl=0


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Will you post a screen shot with a monitoring and CPUz showing please?


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> To get the most out of that motherboard you will be needing Control Center and/or Click Bios II. These are the versions I am using. You will find them on your motherboard cd but unless it is an older one the versions on said cd will not work.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gpalg0tpyyfcivy/AAA_vvHgq7MUkdcXPH3Nh5rWa/CLICKBIOSII.7z?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gpalg0tpyyfcivy/AACw8NaNIQvgSLXdd-qvznioa/ControlCenterII.7z?dl=0


its a gd80v2 and I do use control center but it only allows 1.45v also. I had a gd80v1 and borked the bios and now I have much more knowledge and am happy at 4.86 ghz but wanna go a lil bit more..lol what nb/ht should I use. Im currently at 2760 on both w 1.367nb volts. Is this safe or can I go further


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*


I tried to but not sure if it worked as I am on a phone at the moment and im testing this out right now


----------



## miklkit

What version of CC are you using? The one I posted is 2.5.044 while Cssorkinman prefers 2.5.056. The later versions are voltage locked as you know.

Here is what I'm running right now with a dud cpu.


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What version of CC are you using? The one I posted is 2.5.044 while Cssorkinman prefers 2.5.056. The later versions are voltage locked as you know.
> 
> Here is what I'm running right now with a dud cpu.


im runnin v2.5.060. Ive found out just now that clickbios goes all the way to 1.9xx volts so im tryon to push 5060 @1.51xx v right now. Ill dl the older version if I cant get it to 1.5 . I just wanna know if its gonna be beneficial to run this high on air with a ****load of case fans and a coolermaster t4 thats rated at 90+ cfm . It never gets over 52c most the time and ive never seen it over 55 @ 4.8ghz


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Prime 95 is an excellent tool. It is not crap.


I totally agree. If there is a weakness in a systems clock configs Prime95 will find it 99% of the time. I find that a lot of people do not want to know when there is a weakness in their config. Instead they would rather just pretend that everything is fine, just because their favorite game didn't crash yet. So why bother testing at all? Just wait for a crash instead?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> im runnin v2.5.060. Ive found out just now that clickbios goes all the way to 1.9xx volts so im tryon to push 5060 @1.51xx v right now. Ill dl the older version if I cant get it to 1.5 . I just wanna know if its gonna be beneficial to run this high on air with a ****load of case fans and a coolermaster t4 thats rated at 90+ cfm . It never gets over 52c most the time and ive never seen it over 55 @ 4.8ghz


People have been getting on me for doing things that shouldn't be done, and now it is my turn to go gaga. My cpu cooler has twice the heat pipes and 2 130 cfm fans and can't cool as good as you say that T4 is doing. Screenies?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I agree pshootr. I used Prime95 through the process of OCing my 860K and feel confident it finds bad settings. AIDA64 did not seem like enough. Didn't find the instabilities in my memory, CPU, Nb OCS.

Overnight run of Prime95 is what I usualy aim for.


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I totally agree. If there is a weakness in a systems clock configs Prime95 will find it 99% of the time. I find that a lot of people do not want to know when there is a weakness in their config. Instead they would rather just pretend that everything is fine, just because their favorite game didn't crash yet. So why bother testing at all?


ive heard alot of mixed results and opinions about prime and from what ive gathered it seems to me that its not designed all that well gor the fx chips and it tests alot of stuff that the chip will never really use on gaming or regular computing. Ive never used it myself and dont wanna burn my pc up by benching it for 24hrs . Everytime with my rig I can tell almost immediately when its not stable with using sis sandra. Just my opinion but what would be the best software to bench it at say fir ten or 20 minutes


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> ive heard alot of mixed results and opinions about prime and from what ive gathered it seems to me that its not designed all that well gor the fx chips and it tests alot of stuff that the chip will never really use on gaming or regular computing. Ive never used it myself and dont wanna burn my pc up by benching it for 24hrs . Everytime with my rig I can tell almost immediately when its not stable with using sis sandra. Just my opinion but what would be the best software to bench it at say fir ten or 20 minutes


What you have to remember is wether AMD or not, if it passes prime at stock speeds then fails at an OC, there is something a miss. I don't think 10 or 20 minutes is enough to get a valuable result in any software. Maybe good for preliminary testing.

And if you don't want to burn up your PC, then stick well within settings that your pc can handle during long stressful events. Otherwise, you may one day install some heavy program, maybe your fans are a little dirty and bam, you burn something up.

The way I look at it is if I can prime (Small FFT) for hours and stay within thermal spec, then I can be pretty darn sure nothing else is going to cause my system to over heat.


----------



## Poisoner

Intel burn test is good to start with but Prime 95 is the best in my opinion. I do a minimum of a 12 hours of each program and I do multiple stress levels at that. So all together I end up with 36 to 48 hours of beating up my chip before I consider it stable.


----------



## ebduncan

Yay I just got my 2 new water blocks today!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17103/ex-blc-1229/Bitspower_Summit_EF_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_AMD_Series_-_Ice_Red_BP-WBCPUAAC-CUMBKIRD.html?tl=g30c325s842&id=FnV6Qo78

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16253/ex-blc-1134/EK_Supremacy_EVO_Universal_CPU_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_CSQ_EK-Supremacy_EVO_-_AcetalNickel_Original_CSQ.html?tl=g30c325s842&id=FnV6Qo78

going to put them head to head. Now I just have to be un-lazy and get to installing them. The bitspower block sure is pruddddddy.


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> What you have to remember is wether AMD or not, if it passes prime at stock speeds then fails at an OC, there is something a miss. I don't think 10 or 20 minutes is enough to get a valuable result in any software. Maybe good for preliminary testing.


well I believe I hit a wall at 4830gz because 1.45v is all my new bios seems to allow. I tried to use control center and click bios to get to 1.514v but it wont go..lol can anyone send me a link for p95 or ibt as im on my phone and have no pc internet access. Any advice would be awesome as im tryin to get past 5ghz . Ive heard the older msi software allows up to 1.99v but tge new 13.5bios I flashed may be what is not allowing me past 1.45v


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> well I believe I hit a wall at 4830gz because 1.45v is all my new bios seems to allow. I tried to use control center and click bios to get to 1.514v but it wont go..lol can anyone send me a link for p95 or ibt as im on my phone and have no pc internet access. Any advice would be awesome as im tryin to get past 5ghz . Ive heard the older msi software allows up to 1.99v but tge new 13.5bios I flashed may be what is not allowing me past 1.45v


http://www.mersenne.org/download/ (Prime95)

Make sure you get the rite version for your OS. And also monitor temps closely. I don't think your going to be able to use higher than 1.4v and stay in thermal limit though. You can try. 1.38v is about as high as I can go on decent air, and that is really pushing it. But maybe your rig will be different by a margin.

I am not very experienced with IBT, maybe someone else can help you out with that.

Realistically you may get to 4.6 or maybe 4.7 (Stable) on air. And this is being generous I feel. Unless you are lucky enough to have a very efficient chip.


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> http://www.mersenne.org/download/ (Prime95)
> 
> Make sure you get the rite version for your OS. And also monitor temps closely. I don't think your going to be able to use higher than 1.4v and stay in thermal limit though. You can try. 1.38v is about as high as I can go on decent air, and that is really pushing it. But maybe your rig will be different by a margin.
> 
> I am not very experienced with IBT, maybe someone else can help you out with that.
> 
> Realistically you may get to 4.6 or maybe 4.7 (Stable) on air. And this is being generous I feel. Unless you are lucky enough to have a very efficient chip.


well ive been runnin at 4.6 for a while @1.344v. And no increase in temps from 4.4 52c at load and I have really big air and a rear cpu fan . 8 fans total in a push pull with a top and rear and fresh air ftom all directions lol . Ive currently installef an older version of msi cc amd clickbios2 and finally got it to 5020 at 1.52v and a vdroop of 1.512 and im bout to test it with what ive been using (sandra) and its been lwttin me know pretty well how it performs so if it passes all cpu tests in tgat then I will feel safe using prime. I believe I have a very flexible chip as it would post fine @5ghz and 1.45v but would lock up when testing so ill let u know if its on cue and ready to prime.. it really doesn't get that hot. Its idling at 44 now when before it was 39 . I wanna keep it below 58 under load so ill find out here in a min lol.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> well ive been runnin at 4.6 for a while @1.344v. And no increase in temps from 4.4 52c at load and I have really big air and a rear cpu fan . 8 fans total in a push pull with a top and rear and fresh air ftom all directions lol . Ive currently installef an older version of msi cc amd clickbios2 and finally got it to 5020 at 1.52v and a vdroop of 1.512 and im bout to test it with what ive been using (sandra) and its been lwttin me know pretty well how it performs so if it passes all cpu tests in tgat then I will feel safe using prime. I believe I have a very flexible chip as it would post fine @5ghz and 1.45v but would lock up when testing so ill let u know if its on cue and ready to prime.. it really doesn't get that hot. Its idling at 44 now when before it was 39 . I wanna keep it below 58 under load so ill find out here in a min lol.


Stress testing (not benchmarking) at 4.6 with 1.344v I think would be great..


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I ran Prime95 for 1 hr. 32 min. with no errors. Things got toasty though. Gonna have to try and trim off some voltage somehow to be able to run longer tests. Pushing it as it was.
> 
> CPU Clock: 4.6 GHz (200 x 23)
> CPU Voltage: 1.384v (Load)
> 
> NB Clock: 2400
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2v (I think, will check then edit if needed)
> NB Voltage: Auto
> 
> HT Clock: 2600
> HT Voltage: Auto
> 
> RAM Speed: Auto (1333)


Check out my temps above at 4.6 with 1.384v









Did another prime run today (Small FFT) at 4.5 with 1.344v. It passed 12hr. 46min. Then I stopped the test. 60C max. (6C drop from 4.6/1.384v) Lower CPU/NB clock/voltage also.

CPU Clock: 4.5 GHz (200 x 22.5)
CPU Voltage: 1.344v (Load)

NB Clock: 2200 (Default)
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.675v (Auto)
NB Voltage: Auto

HT Clock: 2600
HT Voltage: (Auto)

RAM Speed: (1333) (Auto)





Like you are, I was really hoping to get higher clocks. But thermal limit is holding me back. And I think one of my modules would hold me back anyways (cores 5-6) seem to cause issues above 4.6.

I will be adding a third fan to my cooler, as well as improving my cases airflow. Hopefully then I can do longer testing at 4.6


----------



## jonny jon jon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Check out my temps above at 4.6 with 1.384v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did another prime run today (Small FFT) at 4.5 with 1.344v. It passed 12hr. 46min. Then I stopped the test. 60C max. (6C drop from 4.6/1.384v) Lower CPU/NB clock/voltage also.
> 
> CPU Clock: 4.5 GHz (200 x 22.5)
> CPU Voltage: 1.344v (Load)
> 
> NB Clock: 2200 (Default)
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.675v (Auto)
> NB Voltage: Auto
> 
> HT Clock: 2600
> HT Voltage: (Auto)
> 
> RAM Speed: (1333) (Auto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you are, I was really hoping to get higher clocks. But thermal limit is holding me back. And I think one of my modules would hold me back anyways (cores 5-6) seem to cause issues above 4.6.
> 
> I will be adding a third fan to my cooler, as well as improving my cases airflow. Hopefully then I can do longer testing at 4.6


u have a similar clock but with a different aproach by using the multi.. I have heard a few times from others in the knoe that by fsb ocing with a lower multi is more efficient per thread and a higher clock can be achieved using lower voltage..I use all the same exact monitoring tools. And I see u have the 8320e 95w which mine is 8350 125w. Im sure theres a slight difference . Im currently at 4.8 1.42v and odling at 41 . Not sure how hot it will get. All I use it fir is gaming and daily regular usage.. I have no llc but my volts stay pretty stable.. heres my specs

4.8 ghz 240x20:1.432v 2640 nb and ht 1600 single hyperx savage 8gb( using single chip for testing)1.3v cpunb 1.355nb 2.5pll 1.2httlink everything else is auto with all features disabled . It seems stable in games so far with about 5-7fps increase and 20fps in a few games.. the new games take alot of power to run full60+ fps with aa cranked all the way up and everything ultra but it kills most games if I turn vsync off it hits 120fps easily in many games anf my mobo isnt even pcie3.0 . Ill prime it tomorrow for about 20 30 min to see what happens. U should maybe try mixing ur multi with a higher fsb as it seems more efficient and higher single thread performamce. My current cpu bandwidth is 2gb per core and it was like 1.7 before at lowerghz so it seems like I can get a higher clock with less voltage and lower temps with this setting


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> u have a similar clock but with a different aproach by using the multi.. I have heard a few times from others in the knoe that by fsb ocing with a lower multi is more efficient per thread and a higher clock can be achieved using lower voltage..I use all the same exact monitoring tools. And I see u have the 8320e 95w which mine is 8350 125w. Im sure theres a slight difference . Im currently at 4.8 1.42v and odling at 41 . Not sure how hot it will get. All I use it fir is gaming and daily regular usage.. I have no llc but my volts stay pretty stable.. heres my specs
> 
> 4.8 ghz 240x20:1.432v 2640 nb and ht 1600 single hyperx savage 8gb( using single chip for testing)1.3v cpunb 1.355nb 2.5pll 1.2httlink everything else is auto with all features disabled . It seems stable in games so far with about 5-7fps increase and 20fps in a few games.. the new games take alot of power to run full60+ fps with aa cranked all the way up and everything ultra but it kills most games if I turn vsync off it hits 120fps easily in many games anf my mobo isnt even pcie3.0 . Ill prime it tomorrow for about 20 30 min to see what happens. U should maybe try mixing ur multi with a higher fsb as it seems more efficient and higher single thread performamce. My current cpu bandwidth is 2gb per core and it was like 1.7 before at lowerghz so it seems like I can get a higher clock with less voltage and lower temps with this setting


Ya, I am going to try some FSB overclocking as well. I just want to see what I can get out of it from multi for now, I get to confused if I try to many things at once without first nailing one thing down lol. Sounds like you are on a good path, keep it up. And keep a close eye on your temps when you start to prime. I usually will do a run for 1 1/2 hours to get an idea of my max temps before I will leave the test unattended, until I know what a given voltage is going to do (temp wise).


----------



## Kalistoval

So I decided to re overclock my system, I had in the past found grate voltages for my FX 8320E at both 4.6 and 4.8. I had 4.6 at 1.35v with a default cpu/nb 2200 mhz at 1.175 It was fantastic low temps and all. This time I decided to go 4.6ghz 2600mhz cpu/nb 2600mhz HT and 2133 CL 10-10-10-24-33-1T, samsung wonder ram at 1.65v 2 hrs of memtest 86 pro 4 complete passes and then 20 runs of IBT AVX. Now I did this on my kraken x60 my rig is really dusty and I need to clean it out I did reach some pretty high temps but that's because I randomly dialed in a vcore of 1.425v and cpu nb of 1.425v as well this is partially because I don't plan to stop on 4.6. I see that I have an amazing chip and I think i'm ready to upgrade to custom water cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> If there are no fans in the front of the case you could probably flip the SSD/HDD around so that the Sata/Power connectors face the front of the case instead of the motherboard/video cards. Then you can route the Sata and Sata Power cables around to the front or through the holes of the HDD cages to plug into the SSD/HDD. That should clear/hide some of the clutter.


Nope. lol









That'd be a PITA in the event of cleaning or repair. Those were small video editing machines at the office that just need to be working day in and out. With proper office conditions. And light duty cycle.

I have already extended a little effort to clean up the mess from my supplier. The thing just need to be easily accessible without any tools.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I decided to re overclock my system, I had in the past found grate voltages for my FX 8320E at both 4.6 and 4.8. I had 4.6 at 1.35v with a default cpu/nb 2200 mhz at 1.175 It was fantastic low temps and all. This time I decided to go 4.6ghz 2600mhz cpu/nb 2600mhz HT and 2133 CL 10-10-10-24-33-1T, samsung wonder ram at 1.65v 2 hrs of memtest 86 pro 4 complete passes and then 20 runs of IBT AVX. Now I did this on my kraken x60 my rig is really dusty and I need to clean it out I did reach some pretty high temps but that's because I randomly dialed in a vcore of 1.425v and cpu nb of 1.425v as well this is partially because I don't plan to stop on 4.6. I see that I have an amazing chip and I think i'm ready to upgrade to custom water cooling.


That indeed seems to be a very efficient chip that clocks well, congrats. I can't seem to get above 4.6 or above 1.4v for that matter without almost insta-freezing. I believe I have a weak module, it's hard to believe temps could rise so fast that I don't even get to see anything above 50C in monitoring before it freezes. Bugs me not knowing for sure if it's the chip or the board that doesn't like the higher vcore, or if temps are going to high like almost instantly. Wish I had another chip/board to test with.

I'm jelly


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That indeed seems to be a very efficient chip that clocks well, congrats. I can't seem to get above 4.6 or above 1.4v for that matter without almost insta-freezing. I believe I have a weak module, it's hard to believe temps could rise so fast that I don't even get to see anything above 50C in monitoring before it freezes. Bugs me not knowing for sure if it's the chip or the board that doesn't like the higher vcore, or if temps are going to high like almost instantly. Wish I had another chip/board to test with.
> 
> I'm jelly


I had the same board you have in your sig rig, I burnt like 2 of them with a regular fx 8320 it was a nightmare of a board from my experience.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I had the same board you have in your sig rig, I burnt like 2 of them with a regular fx 8320 it was a nightmare of a board from my experience.


Oh great









I had very good results with my Heka 720BE on this board, but I'm not so sure about with this chip yet. I just got the 8320E recently. What were you doing when you burned them out?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Oh great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had very good results with my Heka 720BE on this board, but I'm not so sure about with this chip yet. I just got the 8320E recently. What were you doing when you burned them out?


The heat sink on the NB and on the mosfets failed during 4.8 oc with IBT avx 2 times open air on a bench with plenty of fans that board is just not meant for high overclocking. At least not with the goofy heat sinks it has on it


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The heat sink on the NB and on the mosfets failed during 4.8 oc with IBT avx 2 times open air on a bench with plenty of fans that board is just not meant for high overclocking. At least not with the goofy heat sinks it has on it


Yikes! I better take it easy then. Do you remember what voltage you were using?

I just added a fan to my VRM heat-sink, maybe I should do the same for the NB.. EEk..


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Yikes! I better take it easy then. Do you remember what voltage you were using?
> 
> I just added a fan to my VRM heat-sink, maybe I should do the same for the NB.. EEk..


I did both it was useless. between 1.48v or 1.525 I tried ballstothawall voltages because no I wouldn't even boot some times the or some times it kept my clocks at 1.4ghz. I vote that board be throttleclock.net's #1 if ever such site existed lol


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I did both it was useless. between 1.48v or 1.525 I tried ballstothawall voltages because no I wouldn't even boot some times the or some times it kept my clocks at 1.4ghz. I vote that board be throttleclock.net's #1 if ever such site existed lol


lol

I would like to build another system with some older parts I have since upgrading this rig. So maybe one day I will get to try this chip an another board. Meanwhile I will try not to fry this one. And maybe look for a good alternative to cool the VRM.

What core/socket temps did you hit before it/they fried?

How many Fatality 990FX Pro. boards did you fry?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be a PITA in the event of cleaning or repair. Those were small video editing machines at the office that just need to be working day in and out. With proper office conditions. And light duty cycle.
> 
> I have already extended a little effort to clean up the mess from my supplier. The thing just need to be easily accessible without any tools.


Haha that's cool. Why waste time on the system if it's not yours for intensive things.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> lol
> 
> I would like to build another system with some older parts I have since upgrading this rig. So maybe one day I will get to try this chip an another board. Meanwhile I will try not to fry this one. And maybe look for a good alternative to cool the VRM.
> 
> What core/socket temps did you hit before it/they fried?
> 
> How many Fatality 990FX Pro. boards did you fry?










My mistake sorry to freak you out it thought it was that asrock 990fx fatality killer board. Mistake on my side I overlooked the "pro". asrock my have me traumatize wonder if iI can sue


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake sorry to freak you out it thought it was that asrock 990fx fatality killer board. Mistake on my side I overlooked the "pro". asrock my have me traumatize wonder if iI can sue


LOL

No problem bud. I can only hope that my board is actually a lot better







Now I need to try and shake off the worry..


----------



## gordesky1

Just got my 8370e from PolRoger today



Didn't try higher yet but i know it goes higher because polroger did 4.8 4.95 for days, I don't think he tried higher.

Will also do a long prime run later.

This is just upping the muti, Usely i do a mix between fsb and muti.

So i herd these fx don't benefit much from cpu/nb as do thuban do? But than i herd they like the ht link?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Just got my 8370e from PolRoger today
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't try higher yet but i know it goes higher because polroger did 4.8 4.95 for days, I don't think he tried higher.
> 
> Will also do a long prime run later.
> 
> This is just upping the muti, Usely i do a mix between fsb and muti.
> 
> So i herd these fx don't benefit much from cpu/nb as do thuban do? But than i herd they like the ht link?


Nice man, congrats! Glad it worked out for you. Looks like you are off to a great start, let us know how you do.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> that is what I want to see.. and it will help with some options/mods


My camera was dead, so this is a pic from my fone camera... I can take better ones once I charge it. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Just got my 8370e from PolRoger today
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't try higher yet but i know it goes higher because polroger did 4.8 4.95 for days, I don't think he tried higher.
> 
> Will also do a long prime run later.
> 
> This is just upping the muti, Usely i do a mix between fsb and muti.
> 
> So i herd these fx don't benefit much from cpu/nb as do thuban do? But than i herd they like the ht link?


are you using the same IBT that you use with your PH2?

if so you need to grab the IBT that is located in the first post in the thread.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> LOL
> 
> No problem bud. I can only hope that my board is actually a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to try and shake off the worry..


Dont worry the pro is a much better board than the killer.... the pro is what the killer should have been with m.2 support...i had high hopes for my killer but it didnt pan out... but its still running strong at 4.5 at 1.46 in fiances computer so.. but yeah the pro has better just about everything than the killer... rest easy


----------



## gordesky1

Just got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you using the same IBT that you use with your PH2?
> 
> if so you need to grab the IBT that is located in the first post in the thread.


Tired the one on the front page which looks the same, But i keep on getting the warning linpack binary stopped working??? Even tho it passes the last test. Like i do 20 tests which i get that error, Than if i do 30 it will go up to the last test when its finish and says that message???

Even if i lower my speed down to 4ghzs??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Just got
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> are you using the same IBT that you use with your PH2?
> 
> if so you need to grab the IBT that is located in the first post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Tired the one on the front page which looks the same, But i keep on getting the warning linpack binary stopped working??? Even tho it passes the last test. Like i do 20 tests which i get that error, Than if i do 30 it will go up to the last test when its finish and says that message???
> 
> Even if i lower my speed down to 4ghzs??
Click to expand...

run ibt in Win7 compatibility mode

try a run on very high. if you are still getting only 45gflops you've got the wrong version.


----------



## gordesky1

k works now after puting it on 7 lol

I also up it to 4.8 but had to put it at 1.45 which temps are still good. Tho PolRoger had it at much lower voltage 1.416 but he does have a full loop and his load temps was in the 30s which i herd the lower the temps the less vcore it will take???

Also should i higher the cpu/nb ? or the ht link? or doesn't that matter with these cpus anymore?


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> 
> 
> k works now after puting it on 7 lol
> 
> I also up it to 4.8 but had to put it at 1.45 which temps are still good. Tho PolRoger had it at much lower voltage 1.416 but he does have a full loop and his load temps was in the 30s which i herd the lower the temps the less vcore it will take???
> 
> Also should i higher the cpu/nb ? or the ht link? or doesn't that matter with these cpus anymore?


Not enough passes to be stable.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Not enough passes to be stable.


Don't worry im going to do more overnight But i have a good feeling its stable. polroger had it at 4.853 @1.416 running Rosetta for days with no problems.

How many tests is considered stable?


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Don't worry im going to do more overnight But i have a good feeling its stable. polroger had it at 4.853 @1.416 running Rosetta for days with no problems.
> 
> How many tests is considered stable?


24 hours


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I totally agree. If there is a weakness in a systems clock configs Prime95 will find it 99% of the time. I find that a lot of people do not want to know when there is a weakness in their config. Instead they would rather just pretend that everything is fine, just because their favorite game didn't crash yet. So why bother testing at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ive heard alot of mixed results and opinions about prime and from what ive gathered it seems to me that its not designed all that well gor the fx chips and it tests alot of stuff that the chip will never really use on gaming or regular computing. Ive never used it myself and dont wanna burn my pc up by benching it for 24hrs . Everytime with my rig I can tell almost immediately when its not stable with using sis sandra. Just my opinion but what would be the best software to bench it at say fir ten or 20 minutes
Click to expand...

stability is not required !~ with that said just dont say it is stable !

in other news this is a great read about stability !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Just got my 8370e from PolRoger today
> 
> Didn't try higher yet but i know it goes higher because polroger did 4.8 4.95 for days, I don't think he tried higher.
> 
> Will also do a long prime run later.
> 
> This is just upping the muti, Usely i do a mix between fsb and muti.
> 
> So i herd these fx don't benefit much from cpu/nb as do thuban do? But than i herd they like the ht link?


most dont benefit from HT ( NOT FSB / HT REF )


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so im getting some instability all the sudden at the same clocks/voltages when running ibt at very high hoping someone can see what might be amiss...im thinking i need more cpu/nb but that might not be all...i was passing 20 runs of ibt very high no issues before.. only change was from 1866 kit to 2133 ram kit which is why im thinking i need higher cpu/nb voltage, I also noticed my voltage swing is more than i remember having before.... i dunno anyhow heres the screens of bios and the failed run gigaflops seem low as well....


Spoiler: failed run









Spoiler: Bios Settings


----------



## Mega Man

what ram set do you have


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> 24 hours


Wow 24hours of intel burn in??? So how many runs is that? Or do you mean prime?

Either way i will let prime run when im sleeping Than run like 100 runs of intel burn in.

Tho usely it seems like games will crash more than test programs.

Usely bf4 or infestation survivor stories is the games that will blue screen or crash if your pc ain't stable lol.

Back than when i used to do 24hour or more prime tests on my old system i think it was with my x4 965 it will do more than 24hour prime but will crash in a game. So sometimes even tho you stable in prime or intel burn test it also doesn't mean your 100% stable either.

edit than again im pretty sure 50 to 100 passes of intel burn in on highest will be enough. Cause it does stress the cpu more. From searching around i see that 50 passes is like prime 10hours or so?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 24hours of intel burn in??? So how many runs is that? Or do you mean prime?
> 
> Either way i will let prime run when im sleeping Than run like 100 runs of intel burn in.
> 
> Tho usely it seems like games will crash more than test programs.
> 
> Usely bf4 or infestation survivor stories is the games that will blue screen or crash if your pc ain't stable lol.
> 
> Back than when i used to do 24hour or more prime tests on my old system i think it was with my x4 965 it will do more than 24hour prime but will crash in a game. So sometimes even tho you stable in prime or intel burn test it also doesn't mean your 100% stable either.
> 
> edit than again im pretty sure 50 to 100 passes of intel burn in on highest will be enough. Cause it does stress the cpu more. From searching around i see that 50 passes is like prime 10hours or so?
Click to expand...

400-600 passes maybe depending on amount of memory used and clock speed


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what ram set do you have


gskill rip jaws 2133 cas9 11 11 31 currently set to 1.6v will probably put it to 1.65v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what ram set do you have
> 
> 
> 
> gskill rip jaws 2133 cas9 11 11 31 currently set to 1.6 week probably put it to 1.65
Click to expand...

set pcie freq too 100, just to be safe


----------



## Mega Man

ok since you didnt help make sure to bump ram voltage 1-2 settings from rated voltage 1.65 = 1.675 ish


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok since you didnt help make sure to bump ram voltage 1-2 settings from rated voltage 1.65 = 1.675 ish


it's rated 1.6 - 1.65 so I'll set it to 1.67.... What about cpu/nb should be at least 1.30 possibly 1.4 for my settings yeah?


----------



## pshootr

Stability testing is not an exact science, you will not always find every possibility for error. And I'm sure there are many reasons for this. But it is at least a good effort rather than just assuming your system is stable without any thorough attempt. I have had this happen as well in the past where prime would pass say (Small FFT) and then the system would still receive an error during a software app (game). Fact is I'm a novice, (even after all these years) and I don't even know how to use prime very effectively. I usually just do (Small FFT, maybe some Blend) to test CPU, then (Mem-Test and Super-PI) to test ram and call it good. But maybe someone who really knows what they are doing with prime can tell a lot more from it's various available test options.

The truth is chips are binned in a way to provide a very reasonable amount of reliability for a wide aspect of uses (many different OEM systems, various hardware, and so on). When we overclock a chip, we narrow down it's ability to perform reliably in as wide a range of circumstances. Hence why we have to fine tune our systems to be reliable at these (custom) clocks. Mileage varies with each chip in terms of capable clock speed, as well as in terms of how reliable it will be at any given (custom) clock speed. I ran a 720BE unlocked to 4 cores OC'd to 3.4 from 2.8 24/7 for 3 years with no crashes after doing (Small FFT, and Super-Pi) only. Dosn't mean that format of testing will work with my current setup though.

So we go in to this adventure knowing that we are presenting an enhanced challenge for our CPU to perform reliably in a vast set of circumstances (software and hardware). No single test can tell us this for sure, but a variety of testing should give us a fair shot at some standard of reliability.

Having said all that, a modest overclock will generally present very little challenge, but when we start pushing the envelope it becomes much more challenging to achieve reliable results. If you really want to push the last bit out of your chip and remain reliable, be prepared for many many hours of testing. But eventually you will have to pick a speed and call it a day. Well at least until another day


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok since you didnt help make sure to bump ram voltage 1-2 settings from rated voltage 1.65 = 1.675 ish
> 
> 
> 
> it's rated 1.6 - 1.65 so I'll set it to 1.67.... What about cpu/nb should be at least 1.30 possibly 1.4 for my settings yeah?
Click to expand...

i would be willing ot bet 1.25 is more then plenty

1.2 is probably good


----------



## pshootr

Holy crap, did I really type all that..


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ugh, the purchase of the 8350 and CHVF-Z (even at bargain prices) took a bigger toll on my wallet then I thought. Must have been the R9 290 purchase on the credit card that wouldn't be in my bank statement.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Ugh, the purchase of the 8350 and CHVF-Z (even at bargain prices) took a bigger toll on my wallet then I thought. Must have been the R9 290 purchase on the credit card that wouldn't be in my bank statement.


Sounds like it will be a nice system when it is done though.







I recently upgraded my rig, the only components that are not new is the mother board, RAM, mouse, keyboard, and monitor. And I still want more stuff lol. Would like a better kit of RAM, and a second R9 290 would be cool.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Sounds like it will be a nice system when it is done though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my rig, the only components that are not new is the mother board, RAM, mouse, keyboard, and monitor. And I still want more stuff lol. Would like a better kit of RAM, and a second R9 290 would be cool.


Oh it definitely will be the nicest system I've had (excluding an i7 + GTX 780 rig I had shortly before selling). I went from Dual-Core to Hexa-Core, back to a Dual-Core then to a Quad-Core. All AMD. So the differences were always huge. 8-Cores should be great especially when they are clocked at the same 4.7GHz I had my 860K or even higher on all 8-Cores. As for GPU I went from IGP to HD 3450 to HD 4850 to HD 7850 to my current R9 290. It's probably the biggest jump in GPU power from any of my upgrades. Same with the case the Corsair 600T is the most expensive case I've bought. I'll be recycling my SSD, RAM, Cooler and case fans though. The RAM is already 2400MHz so I am fine with that for now until I need more RAM. In any case I can sell the unused desktops, components, and other junk I have for pocket money instead of keeping them around. The more extra components I have, the more I will be tempted to use them and buy other parts to complete a new rig that I have no use for. Might as well the 860K rig as a whole or as parts too.


----------



## gordesky1

Ok so i tried 4.9 it booted fine tried intel burn in and it failed at test 8 so i up the volts little more around 1.46-1.47 which the temps was just a little bit higher.

So i was about to test again but i didn't even stress the cpu yet, And bang everything turn off like i lost power usely the board would boot up on its own but nope... So i tried power it back on and it just blinked which had me worry because usely this is a vrm issue or a psu issue...

So i switch the power off on back of the psu and turn it on and push the button and it powered right up.

Have anyone have this problem? Vrms temps from looking at the temps on ai was not hot at all around 30s..


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> *So i was about to test again but i didn't even stress the cpu yet, And bang everything turn off like i lost power usely the board would boot up on its own but nope...* So i tried power it back on and it just blinked which had me worry because usely this is a vrm issue or a psu issue...


sounds like a temp issue

temp related shutdowns work just like that. everything powers down like you pulled the plug.

Power related shutdowns can happen the same way, it's not as common but it can happen. usually if you're undervolted the system will power down like someone pulled the plug, then power cycle and attempt to boot again, it's not always the case... it can power down just like you had happen as well.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> sounds like a temp issue
> 
> temp related shutdowns work just like that. everything powers down like you pulled the plug.
> 
> Power related shutdowns can happen the same way, it's not as common but it can happen. usually if you're undervolted the system will power down like someone pulled the plug, then power cycle and attempt to boot again, it's not always the case... it can power down just like you had happen as well.


i had a similar thing last night from lack of good VRM cooling so that's possible, stuck a fan behind the mobo and then that be that, now stable so that's a possibility


----------



## Poisoner

Here is how I stress test before I will call it stable.
Intel burn test: minimum 100 passes of every level from standard to maximum.
Prime 95: minimum eight hours of small ffts, then same with large ffts, then a marathon session of blend setting for at least twelve hours.

I don't understand why newer overclockers insist on not running enough stress testing as of stress testing isn't important.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Here is how I stress test before I will call it stable.
> Intel burn test: minimum 100 passes of every level from standard to maximum.
> Prime 95: minimum eight hours of small ffts, then same with large ffts, then a marathon session of blend setting for at least twelve hours.
> 
> I don't understand why newer overclockers insist on not running enough stress testing as of stress testing isn't important.


for me my testing procedure is just aida64 for half an hour, if the CPU usage dips i add more voltage and if i get half an hour of no dips i then move to an hour of P95 blend test and then if it's still stable after that i play some games, mirrors edge specifically, i've had overclocks that have survived all of that then not making it far with mirrors edgem it doesn't seem particularly intensive either cpu wise


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Here is how I stress test before I will call it stable.
> *Intel burn test: minimum 100 passes of every level from standard to maximum.*
> Prime 95: minimum eight hours of small ffts, then same with large ffts, then a marathon session of blend setting for at least twelve hours.
> 
> I don't understand why newer overclockers insist on not running enough stress testing as of stress testing isn't important.


seems like overkill. i've never seen the max IBT:AVX fail after test 20... if it doesn't fail 20 runs in, it probably won't fail on the 1000


----------



## Johan45

Long tests are needed whether it'sP95 or IBT. 20 runs won't heat you system enough but after a few hours even your loop will start to warm up when the room becomes a sauna and added heat will bring instability.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> for me my testing procedure is just aida64 for half an hour, if the CPU usage dips i add more voltage and if i get half an hour of no dips i then move to an hour of P95 blend test and then if it's still stable after that i play some games, mirrors edge specifically, i've had overclocks that have survived all of that then not making it far with mirrors edgem it doesn't seem particularly intensive either cpu wise


Well if you only did that much testing then of course mirrors edge crashed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> seems like overkill. i've never seen the max IBT:AVX fail after test 20... if it doesn't fail 20 runs in, it probably won't fail on the 1000


That's not true. I've had stuff fail three or four hours in on both IBT and prime 95. Sometimes in prime 95 it might just be a single core that fails. Which is still instability and instability can be dangerous.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Well if you only did that much testing then of course mirrors edge crashed.
> That's not true. I've had stuff fail three or four hours in on both IBT and prime 95. Sometimes in prime 95 it might just be a single core that fails. Which is still instability and instability can be dangerous.


well i don't have allot of time personally so i have to be relatively quick, it's more a case of if i can get it stable then that's that, as long as it's stable in games and every day use then that's enough for me, it may not be the most efficient method but it works well enough for me


----------



## Johan45

It's totally up to you but time spent now can save you hours later


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> well i don't have allot of time personally so i have to be relatively quick, it's more a case of if i can get it stable then that's that, as long as it's stable in games and every day use then that's enough for me, it may not be the most efficient method but it works well enough for me


Run the tests when your asleep or at work or when you're cooking food.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Run the tests when your asleep or at work or when you're cooking food.


hmm i could do, ill look into that and see how it goes


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> sounds like a temp issue
> 
> temp related shutdowns work just like that. everything powers down like you pulled the plug.
> 
> Power related shutdowns can happen the same way, it's not as common but it can happen. usually if you're undervolted the system will power down like someone pulled the plug, then power cycle and attempt to boot again, it's not always the case... it can power down just like you had happen as well.


Nope not temp related. I have fans blowing on the vrms front and back and they read in 20s idle and 30s most of the time and the highest i seen them low 40s.And my cpu temps was showing 20s for the cores and 32 cpu when it happen.

Unless the temp sensors are not right on these fx cpus??? I really not sure what caused it. seems like as soon as i gave it 1.47 10secs later it shut down and wouldn't restart on its own.

And im not a new clocker either Been overclocking sense the good old duron 1600 and amd athlon days

Going to do alot of stress testing after i figure out why it did this because i don't want something to die stressing it when im not in front of it.

I did play bf4 for 4hours tho with no problems, Usely in the first 10mins or the longest which is 1 hour i would get a blue screen or restart. How i i know that is because my 1100t when unstable it always crashed 10mins.

And like i said before i had a pc that' crash on a game when it was 24hour or more prime stable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> sounds like a temp issue
> 
> temp related shutdowns work just like that. everything powers down like you pulled the plug.
> 
> Power related shutdowns can happen the same way, it's not as common but it can happen. usually if you're undervolted the system will power down like someone pulled the plug, then power cycle and attempt to boot again, it's not always the case... it can power down just like you had happen as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not temp related. I have fans blowing on the vrms front and back and they read in 20s idle and 30s most of the time and the highest i seen them low 40s.
> 
> And my cpu temps was showing 20s for the cores and 32 cpu when it happen.
> 
> Unless the temp sensors are not right on these fx cpus??? I really not sure what caused it. seems like as soon as i gave it 1.47 10secs later it shut down and wouldn't restart on its own.
Click to expand...

Did you have to cycle the power switch on the PSU to get it to turn on? How old is that PSU ?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you have to cycle the power switch on the PSU to get it to turn on? How old is that PSU ?


completely unrelated but there's another member on this forum who's name is johan450 I thought it was you until I noticed no avatar and the 0


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you have to cycle the power switch on the PSU to get it to turn on? How old is that PSU ?


Yep when it shut itself off i push the button and the fans light blink once, So i flick the switch on the psu off and on and push the button again and everything is fine. The psu is around 1 year refurb, I had a problem with burnt up 20pin on the last one which was about 5 years old so they took care of it and sent a refurb.

Now if it does it again, I can always try a ABS Tagan BZ Series BZ900 900W in it which is my uncles.


----------



## Johan45

What is the model of that PSU ? That sounds a lot like OCP/OVP tripping if you had to reset the PSU. I know it's a 750 but is it multi rail ? Just the one GTX570 correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you have to cycle the power switch on the PSU to get it to turn on? How old is that PSU ?
> 
> 
> 
> completely unrelated but there's another member on this forum who's name is johan450 I thought it was you until I noticed no avatar and the 0
Click to expand...

Nope not me, Johan is a nickname I've had since I was a kid.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What is the model of that PSU ? That sounds a lot like OCP/OVP tripping if you had to reset the PSU. I know it's a 750 but is it multi rail ? Just the one GTX570 correct?
> Nope not me, Johan is a nickname I've had since I was a kid.


Its this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009 which is a pretty known psu back in the day. nope its a 60amp single rail. And at the moment im running my crossfire 5850/5870. Tho i never had this problem before. It seems like ever sense i got this board and even with my 1100t it did it once in game but it restarted on its own 5secs later.


----------



## Johan45

If the PSU is operating correctly , you shouldn't be overpowering it at the settings you described. I would make sure that it's clear of fur and dust ( saw the cat ) blow it out just to rule out overheating. If this persists you might want to swap it out just to be sure. I would also make sure that all the power to board connections are clean and tight. There's a possibility a bad connection could trip it as well.
EDIT: are you using an extension for the 8 pin power ?


----------



## ebduncan

stability testing is different for everyone.

For me it has to be 100% stable, because I do folding @home. So it runs 24/7 at 100% load unless I'm playing a game or something. For others who just game and use the desktop to surf the web, you can get away with it not being 100% stable play games do what ever and not experience crashing.

For example my chip will do 5.2ghz but it will crash while doing folding after around 10-12 hours. Its repeatable, but I've yet to experience a crash at those speeds while gaming or doing other normal tasks. I have to back it down to 5ghz to get it to be 24/7 stable under 100% load. If I didn't do [email protected], or [email protected] I would be just fine at 5.2ghz.

I don't use prime 95, to me its a waste. If I am going to put 100% load on my cpu it better be doing something to benefit something. So I use [email protected], and [email protected]


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If the PSU is operating correctly , you shouldn't be overpowering it at the settings you described. I would make sure that it's clear of fur and dust ( saw the cat ) blow it out just to rule out overheating. If this persists you might want to swap it out just to be sure. I would also make sure that all the power to board connections are clean and tight. There's a possibility a bad connection could trip it as well.
> EDIT: are you using an extension for the 8 pin power ?


About 2 weeks ago when i got the board and ram i did a complete tear down and blew everything out with air, But will do another blow out again cause yea cats lol...

Nope not using a extension for the 8pin nor any other extension.

Probably will try 4.9 again with the same voltage it went out 1.47 and see if it does it again. If it does will change the psu out and see if it does it with that one.

Its just weird tho, Cause at 4.8ghzs with 1.45 everything is fine did a good bit of gaming and did a good bit of intel burn test in between.

And with my old setup which is the 1100t i had that up to 4.1 at times with 1.58v and sometimes 1.6v and im sure that threw a good bit of watts with no problems at all.


----------



## Johan45

I meant the PSU itself. Make sure it's nice and clean inside. The power draw of the 1100 is nothing like the 8xxx would be. These are power hungry beasts. It's possible that the refurb is having troubles and these are the early signs. You need to be very careful with a dying PSU if that's what it is. If the PSU goes down for the count it can take a lot of other components with it.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I meant the PSU itself. Make sure it's nice and clean inside. The power draw of the 1100 is nothing like the 8xxx would be. These are power hungry beasts. It's possible that the refurb is having troubles and these are the early signs. You need to be very careful with a dying PSU if that's what it is. If the PSU goes down for the count it can take a lot of other components with it.


yep i know you meant about cleaning the psu

and for the watts it seems like the 1100t is more http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/06/amd-fx-8350-review/7 498 at 4.2ghz for the 1100t and 368 for the 3850 at 4.8ghzs

i never knew 1100t used that much watts....

also another site shows the 1100t higher. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-16.html

I also tested the rails volts with my meter at load and they all rock solid... solid 12v and solid 3.3v. But yea if it has a shut down again will try the other psu.


----------



## Johan45

Well I'm a bit skeptical of those results my self but either way, I would keep an eye on that thing. If you want to put a large load on the PSU run P95 blend with Heaven bech running in a loop in the background. That'll max your cpu and gpus. See if that PSU has any legs left in it.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would be willing ot bet 1.25 is more then plenty
> 
> 1.2 is probably good


What CPU/NB frequency are people using for DDR3-2133 (1 4GB stick for each channel)? There's some guides that suggest 2200 is enough but what are everyone's experiences?

What about HT Link speed for 2x 290x with heavy OC?

Does storage on the Sabertooth pass through the HT Link also? I have 2x SSD in RAID0 (along with slow storage)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> yep i know you meant about cleaning the psu
> 
> and for the watts it seems like the 1100t is more http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/06/amd-fx-8350-review/7 498 at 4.2ghz for the 1100t and 368 for the 3850 at 4.8ghzs
> 
> i never knew 1100t used that much watts....
> 
> also another site shows the 1100t higher. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8350-vishera-review,3328-16.html
> 
> I also tested the rails volts with my meter at load and they all rock solid... solid 12v and solid 3.3v. But yea if it has a shut down again will try the other psu.


I didn't know the x6 used more power either









Come to think of it though, it kind of makes sense..... 45nm with 6 physical cores _should_ be using more power......


----------



## RJ-Savage

Figured it out... more issues lol, this board was autoing to some dumb timings rofl at 9-9-9-24 would auto REF cycle time to a stupid 300ns....what the hell... no wonder was seeing some lag/hitch/bad performance at times in some games....set to 160ns holy **** runs right/ridiculously better now rofl with NB/HT bumped up of course.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I didn't know it made that much of a difference...
I run all 4 DIMMs on my system at 300ns to acheive the highest possible clock speeds, and it seems to do better that way. I may tinker with this later.... Mind you, I'm only on a 4GHz thuban, with DDR3 1600


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Figured it out... more issues lol, this board was autoing to some dumb timings rofl at 9-9-9-24 would auto REF cycle time to a stupid 300ns....what the hell... no wonder was seeing some lag/hitch/bad performance at times in some games....set to 160ns holy **** runs right/ridiculously better now rofl with NB/HT bumped up of course.


shouldn't that 24 be closer to 27?

I don't claim to know everything there is to know about ram timings but i could have sworn the rule of thumb was for the Tras=Trcd+(2*CL) and if needed +or- 1, so in this case you'd be 9+ (2*9) = 27... so a viable Tras would be 26,27,28... isn't 24 too low?

did that rule change in the 10 years since i bothered to learn it and i just missed the memo? I mean somethings have changed about ram since i last really looked at it, but nothing pointed to this rule being changed dramatically.


----------



## RJ-Savage

I'm no expert on timings myself....Should I go/try 27?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Just saying when I dropped cycle time to like how its suppose to be, frame minimums improved quite a bit/just more consistency etc in like WoW etc....Still its WoW though poorly coded/optimized just kinda runs bad on AMD....

Every other game almost pretty much no where near as many issues with frames....so yeah its WoW why the hell with all the catering to Intel/Nvidia in that game? rofl


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I'm no expert on timings myself....Should I go/try 27?


I don't know. I was legit asking a question about it. i'm sorta curious if this rule got changed. In my experience if the Tras is too low your system gets unstable. but i don't really remember much beyond that. i don't play with ram timing much to tell you the truth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Just saying when I dropped cycle time to like how its suppose to be, frame minimums improved quite a bit/just more consistency etc in like WoW etc....Still its WoW though poorly coded/optimized just kinda runs bad on AMD....
> 
> Every other game almost pretty much no where near as many issues with frames....so yeah its WoW why the hell with all the catering to Intel/Nvidia in that game? rofl


ok, so there was an improvement changing the Tras. that's good. Sorta reafferming what i know about ram there.

And yes, WoW runs like junk on AMD anything. It's definitely an nvidia/intel platform.


----------



## pshootr

With my 1333 ram the stock timings are 9-9-9-24 and they run just fine like that. However in order to OC to them and get stable results I have to go to 9-9-9-27 and bump the D-RAM voltage up.


----------



## Johan45

Ram is very different stick to stick and SPD timings vary quite a bit. From [email protected] 2400 or 6-7-6-24 @ 2000. It all depends on the ram chips. Learning to Oc your ram takes time and patience and needs to be tested just like a CPU OC if you want stability. It's also a quick way to mess up an OS or even your bios.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Well I tried Tras at 27 no go was more unstable.... blue-screened/ thread exception error etc....

Earlier was even getting NTFS errors...


----------



## stickg1

RAM overclocking can be really finicky, some companies bin their IC's really tight where going much beyond the specs will be unstable. I would try to keep it close to their JEDEC or XMP profile, unless you know you have some overclocking friendly IC's.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I feel an overwhelming urge to post this link again...

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained

^^^ for those of you having ram clocking issues.

this is good for a ball park due to the difference in IC from brand to brand.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I feel an overwhelming urge to post this link again...
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained
> 
> ^^^ for those of you having ram clocking issues.
> 
> this is good for a ball park due to the difference in IC from brand to brand.


Bookmarked, thank you.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I was running 2133MHz @ 9-11-10-28 on the 860K so hopefully I can do the same with the 8350. The modules are actually CAS 10 2400MHz but they come up with errors at their rated speeds/timings. I'll probably RMA them when I get errors at lower speeds also. I wonder if running on 2400MHz will perform any better than 2133MHz on Vishera CPUs


----------



## stickg1

I think your best bet is 2133MHz as tight as possible on the timings.


----------



## pshootr

8320E clocked at 4.5GHz with 1.344v passed 12 hours of prime then failed IBT. What seems to have fixed that is higher CPU/NB voltage.

Both RAM and NB at default speeds, so I was surprised that made a difference. Maybe I should not be surprised?

Edit: At 4.6 1.384v I pass IBT, and also one and a half hours of Small-FFT on prime. But I stopped the prime test because of my core temp. It reached 66C


----------



## mfknjadagr8

ok so i upped my ram voltage to 1.67 and dropped the refresh rate and the response time to 160 from 300 so far so good... also is at 1t timing... gonna try ibt again and see if it fails if it does ill look into possibly higher voltage although i dont like the idea of my 8320e taking more voltage than my 8320 did at 4.8









EDIT: first 2 runs were much faster and consistent with times and flops but failed on the third... going to try a few more setting see what happens..... ok so this is i set the voltage in the bios to 1.49 just to see if upping the vcore helped.. upon doing so loading up hwinfo64 and running ibt avx on very high.. my voltage didnt move above 1.46.... wth is going on here? before i upped the vcore from 1.48 to 1.49 it was idling around 1.46 and hitting 1.488 under load.... this is odd...apparently dropping llc doesnt help with over shoot it keeps wanting to default me to 1.46 in windows....this last time it didnt budge above that 1.46 even under load

EDIT2: With llc on very high and vcore at the same bumped 1.49 it overshoots to 1.50 and only passes one more run of very high ibt with slower and less consistent scores

also temps are a lot higher for .012 jump in vcore? looking at 9C difference anyway any thoughts?

I also noticed this in the bios the vcore fluctuates from 1.76 to 1.88 every few seconds is that normal?


Spoiler: bios fluctuation



This one is the vcore defaulting to 1.46 in the bios and windows


these two are the fluctuations taken just seconds apart


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> With my 1333 ram the stock timings are 9-9-9-24 and they run just fine like that. However in order to OC to them and get stable results I have to go to 9-9-9-27 and bump the D-RAM voltage up.


dang that is some crap ram. Most 1333 kits will clock to at least 1600 with the same timings.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so i finally passed ibt 10 runs in very high....but voltages seem crazy for 4.8 on an e chip....and temps suck....its overshooting .024 from bios setting of 1.50


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well I'm a bit skeptical of those results my self but either way, I would keep an eye on that thing. If you want to put a large load on the PSU run P95 blend with Heaven bech running in a loop in the background. That'll max your cpu and gpus. See if that PSU has any legs left in it.


myself i would think it be lower than the x6 because 32mm vs 45mm and being that the x6 has all 6 real cores and also most of them you need over 1.47v to get a good overclock out of them which for my 1100t at 4ghzs it needed 1.52 to be stable, And around 1.57 at 4.1 when it wants to be stable lol Both of my x6s ran hotter than this x8 too.

But anyways on to the psu. I think i might of found the problem... I went in bios instead of using ai to test the clocks, So i put it at 4.9 at 1.47 and saved it and it shut off like it normally does but this time it tried to come back on and did it again just blinked So i had to flick the switch again.

so i went in bios again and just did the load optimize settings Than re did everything but i left everything in digi+ alone but higher the cpu load line to high like i had it before. Than i put it at 4.9 and 1.47 and it booted fine and have it at that as im typing this.

So maybe it was a thermal problem glitch or something? Cause this is the first board i ever had didi+ so i am new to it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Ok so i tried 4.9 it booted fine tried intel burn in and it failed at test 8 so i up the volts little more around 1.46-1.47 which the temps was just a little bit higher.
> 
> So i was about to test again but i didn't even stress the cpu yet, And bang everything turn off like i lost power usely the board would boot up on its own but nope... So i tried power it back on and it just blinked which had me worry because usely this is a vrm issue or a psu issue...
> 
> So i switch the power off on back of the psu and turn it on and push the button and it powered right up.
> 
> Have anyone have this problem? Vrms temps from looking at the temps on ai was not hot at all around 30s..


sounds like ocp to me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would be willing ot bet 1.25 is more then plenty
> 
> 1.2 is probably good
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU/NB frequency are people using for DDR3-2133 (1 4GB stick for each channel)? There's some guides that suggest 2200 is enough but what are everyone's experiences?
> 
> What about HT Link speed for 2x 290x with heavy OC?
> 
> Does storage on the Sabertooth pass through the HT Link also? I have 2x SSD in RAID0 (along with slow storage)
Click to expand...

everything does to a POINT but HT oc is dangerous ! and not recommended unless you run 3-4 gpus only way i have found to stability test is rendering !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Figured it out... more issues lol, this board was autoing to some dumb timings rofl at 9-9-9-24 would auto REF cycle time to a stupid 300ns....what the hell... no wonder was seeing some lag/hitch/bad performance at times in some games....set to 160ns holy **** runs right/ridiculously better now rofl with NB/HT bumped up of course.
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't that 24 be closer to 27?
> 
> I don't claim to know everything there is to know about ram timings but i could have sworn the rule of thumb was for the Tras=Trcd+(2*CL) and if needed +or- 1, so in this case you'd be 9+ (2*9) = 27... so a viable Tras would be 26,27,28... isn't 24 too low?
> 
> did that rule change in the 10 years since i bothered to learn it and i just missed the memo? I mean somethings have changed about ram since i last really looked at it, but nothing pointed to this rule being changed dramatically.
Click to expand...

i always go with the first 3 timings added minus 3 which is 24 for ddr3 any way , and you can get better/worse but most stock cl9 timings are 9-9-9-24


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds like ocp to me


Tho it just doesn't make sense cause it seems like it was something causing it in digi+ cause now its not doing it. I could stress the hell out of it and it doesn't shut down.

Did a good bit of loops with Heaven and prime on blend with no problems. also did a test with occt psu test. played tons hours of bf4 too. I would think it would've shut down doing all those.

I don't know,... if i can make it do it again messing with digi+ i will hook up the other psu and see if it does it also.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> everything does to a POINT but HT oc is dangerous ! and not recommended unless you run 3-4 gpus only way i have found to stability test is rendering


What constitutes 3 GPUs - bandwidth or lanes? I guess my point is two overclocked 290Xs could in some measures be 3-4 GPUs when AM3+ came out

By HT Link I'm referring to the figure that defaults in the 2200-2600 frequency range. In the past I believe I always set it to 2600

What's the word on PCIE frequency these days, 100 or 105? Or has this mystery finally been cracked?

Everyone's wisdom much appreciated here - is been ~9 months since I was deep in it and forgot a lot apparently


----------



## RJ-Savage

boils down to that this chip kinda sucks man and wants ridiculous voltage for high clocks.....bad luck in the silicon lottery yet again....


----------



## Benjiw

Think I just scored a brand new XSPC D5 dual bay res combo for £80 BRAND NEW!


----------



## hawker-gb

Reposting from other thread:

One fast post about low voltage needed for "new" Vishera.
Dont get fooled by failure in IBT-AVX because it is my windows problem. It pass all 15 times.

Beside that test i did 10 hours of transcoding video.

For 4,9 it needs 1.4.


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> everything does to a POINT but HT oc is dangerous ! and not recommended unless you run 3-4 gpus only way i have found to stability test is rendering
> 
> 
> 
> What constitutes 3 GPUs - bandwidth or lanes? I guess my point is two overclocked 290Xs could in some measures be 3-4 GPUs when AM3+ came out
> 
> By HT Link I'm referring to the figure that defaults in the 2200-2600 frequency range. In the past I believe I always set it to 2600
> 
> What's the word on PCIE frequency these days, 100 or 105? Or has this mystery finally been cracked?
> 
> Everyone's wisdom much appreciated here - is been ~9 months since I was deep in it and forgot a lot apparently
Click to expand...

ocing PCIE is always risky you can corrupt data and or damage drives

2x 290xs are 2 gpus, not 3 plain and simple
so no you dont need it

but you can oc ht if you want, but again in my experience it was very very very easy to corrupt my HD when i oced ht

i would highly recommend you put noting but windows and anything else you wont mind reinstalling if you do.

i run one of my builds at 3000 the other @ 3900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Reposting from other thread:
> 
> One fast post about low voltage needed for "new" Vishera.
> Dont get fooled by failure in IBT-AVX because it is my windows problem. It pass all 15 times.
> 
> Beside that test i did 10 hours of transcoding video.
> 
> For 4,9 it needs 1.4.


1 do your self a favor and uninstall aisuite
2 failing ibt avx after completion is a known bug fixed by running it in win 7 compatibility mode iirc


----------



## hawker-gb

Thx Megaman!

Good info about IBT man.

I know that AI Suite is bloatware but it let me do changes on the fly so i keep it for now.

After i stabilize all freq. i will get rid of it.


----------



## Johan45

What they were referring to is that AISuite can cause odd instability which may make it difficult to find a stable clock if a piece of software is causing errors. That's why it's suggested that you remove it from the system.


----------



## gordesky1

Whelp i think i found out the problem that's shuting it off than i have to flick the switch to get it back on. cpu power thermal control... If i put that on 140 vs 130 stock it will do the shut down when i make the save changes and also when i go higher than 1.47v. If i leave it on 130 default its fine and i can go over 1.47v.

I looked it up and found this

CPU Power Thermal Control can be set to a higher value when experiencing CPU throttling problems due to overheating Extreme Engine DIGI+ III. We recommended leaving this setting at default for all normal O.C., to ensure that the safe operating margins of the onboard CPU voltage supply are not breached. If experiencing throttling, the best advice is to cool the onboard Extreme Engine DIGI+ III with a fan to reduce temperature rather than altering this setting.

So pretty much leave this at stock?

Like i said before this digi+ is a new thing to me lol Overclocking is not but none of my boards before this never had those settings.

also i think 4.8 will be my max for now till i can rebuild my custom loop. at 4.930 with 1.47v intel burn in will freeze at test 2. And im a bit worried to put it at a higher volt because the core temps got to 62c while the socket got to 52c . 62c is the max for this cpu for the cores right? Or was it 70?


----------



## Johan45

It's good that you found the issue and yes for anything you might be doing that should be left at auto. I have to wonder about the temps you mentioned. Typically the socket temp is higher than the core temps, unless it maybe didn't run long enough to get the board hot. Could you post up a picture under load?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's good that you found the issue and yes for anything you might be doing that should be left at auto. I have to wonder about the temps you mentioned. Typically the socket temp is higher than the core temps, unless it maybe didn't run long enough to get the board hot. Could you post up a picture under load?


Here the pics at 1,46 and one at 1.48 whats odd is when i have it at 1.48 the core temp will spike up over 60s like 1 sec than goes back down in the 50s. And yea even on my 1100t the socket was always higher than cores so im not sure whats going on...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I just can't believe my 8320E needs much higher voltage for 4.8 to be ibt stable than my 8320 did....1.524 for the 8320E 1.48 for my 8320 sigh I know now why I rarely pay the lottery lol


----------



## Johan45

You're correct that is the package temp which seems odd to me. Makes me wonder if the CPU mount or possibly the pump isn't running full out. I know corsair link "had" issues with Win8. Don't know if that still hold true. Check that the pump is running full speed and all your fans are on high.


----------



## gordesky1

here's another one with 30 runs of burn in test... I probably will have to remount it again and re do the thermal paste even tho i put the right amount on a size of a grain of rice like i always do with my cpus.. And also have the mount screws tight as they do not tighten anymore..

Also i don't have corsair link with my h100. And i have it at full speed i think the cpu fan is the pump rpms? if it is runs between 2k to 2200.



Is it possible that the h100 is just getting tired out? do they wear out? i did had it for about 2 to 3 years now pretty much going 24.7.

Just weird tho my load temps was mostly in the 50s yesterday

i wonder if i should do a rma on it? cause i see it has a 5year warranty.


----------



## ebduncan

Well after a long night of playing with my water loop and swapping out water blocks a few times. I have some results for you guys.

Ambient temp: 23c

Cpu: [email protected] @1.520 volts steady under load CPU-NB 1.4 volts all else is stock voltage.

How I tested: I ran IBT AVX for 50 runs on Very High for the Full load temps.
Thermal paste used: Gelid Extreme

Water Loop:
AlphaCool XT45 280mm With XSPC 140mm Radiator Fans ,1450rpm, Push/Pull
XSPC RX 240mm With Corsair SP120's with 7volt low noise adapter Push only
XSPC 5.25" Dual Bay Reservior with D5 Pump
EK R9-290/x Water block
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD
ModMyToys Carbon Fiber Enhanced Compression Fittings - 7/16"ID x 5/8"OD

Core Temps
XSPC Rasa Block: 65c
EK Supremacy Evo: 51.6c
Bitspower Summit EF (ice red): 52.1c

*Notes On the Ek block I am using the I2 insert with the J2 Jet plate.
*The XSPC Rasa Block is old and has corrosion inside (effects temperatures)

Conclusion: I am glad I removed the Rasa Block, it needed to be replaced as over time the temps kept getting higher and higher. The Bitspower and the EK block perform nearly identically. I left the EK block installed only because I didn't care to swap the water block and drain the loop yet again. I am going to hang on to the Bitspower Block and next time I have my loop apart I am going to swap to it,even if the EK block perfoms slightly better. To me the Bitspower Block just looks awesome, and since performance is nearly the same I will go with the better looking block!


----------



## Johan45

I have no experience with the corsair cooler TBH, I'm curious though. What i the second fan reading from. It says 700 rpm ? Go into bios and set the fans for turbo if you haven't already.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> here's another one with 30 runs of burn in test... I probably will have to remount it again and re do the thermal paste even tho i put the right amount on a size of a grain of rice like i always do with my cpus.. And also have the mount screws tight as they do not tighten anymore..
> 
> Also i don't have corsair link with my h100. And i have it at full speed i think the cpu fan is the pump rpms? if it is runs between 2k to 2200.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the h100 is just getting tired out? do they wear out? i did had it for about 2 to 3 years now pretty much going 24.7.
> 
> Just weird tho my load temps was mostly in the 50s yesterday
> 
> i wonder if i should do a rma on it? cause i see it has a 5year warranty.


I'm sure there is some wear that happens over time with the pump etc.. The only one I've had fail was at about the 2 year mark ( H-60) so that might be something to consider.
I'd clean the rad as best you can and maybe a it's time for a repaste/remount ?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have no experience with the corsair cooler TBH, I'm curious though. What i the second fan reading from. It says 700 rpm ? Go into bios and set the fans for turbo if you haven't already.


Oh that's the front 240mm fan on the haf 932 that's the max speed of that fan. And yep everything is on turbo even tho i still hear the fans on the rad reving up when at load....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm sure there is some wear that happens over time with the pump etc.. The only one I've had fail was at about the 2 year mark ( H-60) so that might be something to consider.
> I'd clean the rad as best you can and maybe a it's time for a repaste/remount ?


And i just got this cpu about 2 days ago so it already has a fresh tuniq paste on it and rad always cleaned out every month. After checking on amazon for my order i had this thing longer than 2 -3 years.. got it in 2011... wow didn't know i had it that long... Im really thinking of seeing what corsair says and do a advance rma on it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Well after a long night of playing with my water loop and swapping out water blocks a few times. I have some results for you guys.
> 
> Ambient temp: 23c
> 
> Cpu: [email protected] @1.520 volts steady under load CPU-NB 1.4 volts all else is stock voltage.
> 
> How I tested: I ran IBT AVX for 50 runs on Very High for the Full load temps.
> Thermal paste used: Gelid Extreme
> 
> Water Loop:
> AlphaCool XT45 280mm With XSPC 140mm Radiator Fans ,1450rpm, Push/Pull
> XSPC RX 240mm With Corsair SP120's with 7volt low noise adapter Push only
> XSPC 5.25" Dual Bay Reservior with D5 Pump
> EK R9-290/x Water block
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 7/16"ID x 5/8" OD
> ModMyToys Carbon Fiber Enhanced Compression Fittings - 7/16"ID x 5/8"OD
> 
> Core Temps
> XSPC Rasa Block: 65c
> EK Supremacy Evo: 51.6c
> Bitspower Summit EF (ice red): 52.1c
> 
> *Notes On the Ek block I am using the I2 insert with the J2 Jet plate.
> *The XSPC Rasa Block is old and has corrosion inside (effects temperatures)
> 
> Conclusion: I am glad I removed the Rasa Block, it needed to be replaced as over time the temps kept getting higher and higher. The Bitspower and the EK block perform nearly identically. I left the EK block installed only because I didn't care to swap the water block and drain the loop yet again. I am going to hang on to the Bitspower Block and next time I have my loop apart I am going to swap to it,even if the EK block perfoms slightly better. To me the Bitspower Block just looks awesome, and since performance is nearly the same I will go with the better looking block!


Nice results, thanks for the time and sharing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have no experience with the corsair cooler TBH, I'm curious though. What i the second fan reading from. It says 700 rpm ? Go into bios and set the fans for turbo if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's the front 240mm fan on the haf 932 that's the max speed of that fan. And yep everything is on turbo even tho i still hear the fans on the rad reving up when at load....
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm sure there is some wear that happens over time with the pump etc.. The only one I've had fail was at about the 2 year mark ( H-60) so that might be something to consider.
> I'd clean the rad as best you can and maybe a it's time for a repaste/remount ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i just got this cpu about 2 days ago so it already has a fresh tuniq paste on it and rad always cleaned out every month. After checking on amazon for my order i had this thing longer than 2 -3 years.. got it in 2011... wow didn't know i had it that long... Im really thinking of seeing what corsair says and do a advance rma on it.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have cool and quiet still active or your fans would be at full all the time.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

You guys are waaaay too chatty for me to keep up with everything here.








This weekend I sacrificed 2 old 120mm fans to make fan shrouds out of them and fitted them on my H80i along with a pair of CM JetFlo fans. Results: less annoying whining noise that annoyed me on the Corsair stock fans AND better temps. And of course, better temps means more room for overclocking. One cannot leave thermal headroom unused.









Another 100MHz looking solid. That max core temp was just one spike, the rest of the time it was around 65-66C so there might be a little bit more left in this chip if I can keep the socket from going supernova while stress testing. Around where do people normally start seeing voltage walls? So far I've been lucky and haven't bumped into any.


----------



## ebduncan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> You guys are waaaay too chatty for me to keep up with everything here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend I sacrificed 2 old 120mm fans to make fan shrouds out of them and fitted them on my H80i along with a pair of CM JetFlo fans. Results: less annoying whining noise that annoyed me on the Corsair stock fans AND better temps. And of course, better temps means more room for overclocking. One cannot leave thermal headroom unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 100MHz looking solid. That max core temp was just one spike, the rest of the time it was around 65-66C so there might be a little bit more left in this chip if I can keep the socket from going supernova while stress testing. Around where do people normally start seeing voltage walls? So far I've been lucky and haven't bumped into any.






The Voltage wall for most chips starts at around 4.8ghz. The higher binned chips start around 5ghz. Judging by your voltage being at 1.5 [email protected] already you've already hit yours. You will likely need a good bump in voltage to reach 5ghz.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice results, thanks for the time and sharing.
> Sounds like you have cool and quiet still active or your fans would be at full all the time.


Nope its off. I think it might be the h100 fan control. cause if i hold the button down the light will go off and the fans turn on full speed which i never herd it this loud before than it will die down...


----------



## Johan45

That could explain why the package is getting warmer than the socket. Is it possible to run them full on continually?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> dang that is some crap ram. Most 1333 kits will clock to at least 1600 with the same timings.


That's just how my luck rolls I guess. I didn't get so lucky with one of my other parts either apparently. Anything above 4.6 and I freeze after like 3 seconds of IBT, and no amount of voltage will make a difference. I know I can't test long at higher voltages because I'm on air but it seems like I might get more than 3 seconds. I'm starting to wonder if it is power related, because Last time I tried 4.7 with like 1.42v or above I noticed some weird flickering lines on the screen during boot. It happened on the password screen. Kind of scary.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> dang that is some crap ram. Most 1333 kits will clock to at least 1600 with the same timings.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just how my luck rolls I guess. I didn't get so lucky with one of my other parts either apparently. Anything above 4.6 and I freeze after like 3 seconds of IBT, and no amount of voltage will make a difference. I know I can't test long at higher voltages because I'm on air but it seems like I might get more than 3 seconds. I'm starting to wonder if it is power related, because Last time I tried 4.7 with like 1.42v or above I noticed some weird flickering lines on the screen during boot. It happened on the password screen. Kind of scary.
Click to expand...

It's as much to do with power delivery and cooling as anything with these chips , every Vishera I've had would go 4.7 ghz + on prime , but the supporting cast has to be excellent.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That could explain why the package is getting warmer than the socket. Is it possible to run them full on continually?


Just hooked the fans up to a fan controller and it seems like both temps are about the same with socket being a bit higher.. But these temps just seem way to much for this h100? This is running prime.

temps just seems crazy high out of no were...

Also i mention a bit back about having a fan blowing on back of the socket so that would explain the socket being sometimes cooler than the cores.

But i think im still going to rma this h100...

If you look at my pics from yesterday at 4.8 1.476 even my temps was in the 50s... but today for some reason in the 60s...


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Just hooked the fans up to a fan controller and it seems like both temps are about the same with socket being a bit higher.. But these temps just seem way to much for this h100? This is running prime.
> 
> temps just seems crazy high out of no were...
> 
> Also i mention a bit back about having a fan blowing on back of the socket so that would explain the socket being sometimes cooler than the cores.
> 
> But i think im still going to rma this h100...


I got 66C after one and a half hours Prime95 at 1.384v









I think i should try re-mounting my cooler. Your H100 should only be a few degrees cooler than a high quality air cooler.

Anyways, ya the H100 is not a stellar cooler.


----------



## Johan45

It might be a good idea to have a look at that cooler then. I have seen pics of crud build up inside them that plugged the hoses. I don't know how hard/easy it is to get apart but maybe it should be flushed and refilled.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It might be a good idea to have a look at that cooler then. I have seen pics of crud build up inside them that plugged the hoses. I don't know how hard/easy it is to get apart but maybe it should be flushed and refilled.


I wish it was that easy i don't think there's a way to do that on a sealed all in one... now one can be modded. I probably just see what corsair says when they get back to me.

here's one at 4.7 1.416



The weird thing is my 1100t which i had it at 4.1 testing and even 4150 @ 1.62v it was 59 62 max. Which supposedly uses more watts than a fx from what benches show.

It really has me confused. maybe the mounting brackets are just getting worn out because it had a good bit of remounting these pass 2 weeks.. lol


----------



## pshootr

Its worth a try, but I think higher voltages on an FX chip needs a loop for prime. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I got 66C after one and a half hours Prime95 at 1.384v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i should try re-mounting my cooler. Your H100 should only be a few degrees cooler than a high quality air cooler.
> 
> Anyways, ya the H100 is not a stellar cooler.


Yep i know its not even close to a custom loop but it just seems like its worn or like i said bracket got worn out. I mean i am running push and pull with the tycoon 120mm fans which are best for rads. those alone drop like 4 to 5c year or 2 ago from the stock ones.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep i know its not even close to a custom loop but it just seems like its worn or like i said bracket got worn out. I mean i am running push and pull with the tycoon 120mm fans which are best for rads. those alone drop like 4 to 5c year or 2 ago from the stock ones.


These 0ctocores aint no joke when you start pumping voltage, hehe


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> These 0ctocores aint no joke when you start pumping voltage, hehe


Yep i do agree. cause even from 1.45v to 1.47 which isn't much of a jump at all. But wow temps are alot higher compare to my x6s from going from 1.47 to 1.6 temps are ony a little bit higher lol

Maybe the reviews didn't do the wattage right.

edit looked at the temps again at 4.7 1.416v 59c socket and 56 cores.. I would've thought it be cooler than that at least under 55... heck i have a fan for the vrms in front and also blowing on back of the socket.. 80mm front and 120rear..


----------



## hawker-gb

Using prime95 close to 1,5vcore is mad.

Use it with 4 cores and lower your rad vents on 70% to simulate heat. if you must use prime at all.

Using it on all 8 cores with that vcore is recepe for disaster.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep i do agree. cause even from 1.45v to 1.47 which isn't much of a jump at all. But wow temps are alot higher compare to my x6s from going from 1.47 to 1.6 temps are ony a little bit higher lol
> 
> Maybe the reviews didn't do the wattage right.
> 
> edit looked at the temps again at 4.7 1.416v 59c socket and 56 cores.. I would've thought it be cooler than that at least under 55... heck i have a fan for the vrms in front and also blowing on back of the socket.. 80mm front and 120rear..


About how long did you prime for?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> About how long did you prime for?


i say about 20mins in now. seems like they dropped some. 50-51 core and 55 -56 socket now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Using prime95 close to 1,5vcore is mad.
> 
> Use it with 4 cores and lower your rad vents on 70% to simulate heat. if you must use prime at all.
> 
> Using it on all 8 cores with that vcore is recepe for disaster.


it heats up the same way with intel burn test lol And last i herd 1.55v is the max, Even tho chips can be push more if kept cold enough. i never would go over 1.5 with this tho till i get my custom loop lol

I push 1.62v in my 1100t which has six real cores. Not long but that chip mostly sat at 1,55 for years.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> i say about 20mins in now. seems like they dropped some. 50-51 core and 55 -56 socket now.
> it heats up the same way with intel burn test lol And last i herd 1.55v is the max, Even tho chips can be push more if kept cold enough. i never would go over 1.5 with this tho till i get my custom loop lol


Thats actually really good if you are running 1.4+v again. But it is not done getting hot yet.

I run IBT a fair amount cooler than prime. You are using Small-FFT rite?


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> And last i herd 1.55v is the max,


Max what?









http://valid.canardpc.com/9hze8u


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thats actually pretty good if you are running 4.4v again. But it is not done getting hot yet.
> 
> I run IBT a fair amount cooler than prime. You are using Small-FFT rite?


at the moment running 4.7 1.416. temps are 52 core and 56 socket. and yep using small.

Im really thinking about changing my fans around. right now i have the front fan 240mm intake than the rear fan exhaust and the h100 being exhaust. from what i see searching sometimes it best to have the h100 as intake or having the rear fan intake and h100 exhaust.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> Max what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9hze8u


hehe yep as i said as long as cooling is good can go over the 1.55max what they say. i Soooo wish i would've just bought another pump back than when my custom loop pump died.. instead of getting the h100.. lol

whats your temps on your custom loop?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> at the moment running 4.7 1.416. temps are 52 core and 56 socket. and yep using small.
> 
> Im really thinking about changing my fans around. right now i have the front fan 240mm intake than the rear fan exhaust and the h100 being exhaust. from what i see searching sometimes it best to have the h100 as intake or having the rear fan intake and h100 exhaust.


Damn dood, 52 core with anything over 1.4v is very good for anything short of a loop. I must have a crappy mount with my cooler.


----------



## Johan45

I would leave the h100 as exhaust, if you think you need more air in the case pull the side panel off. If the core temps drop then yes you need more fresh air in the case. I've never been a fan of the large 240 mm fans. They're quiet sure but they don't tend to deliver much air.
And IMO P95 is still a decent test for stability but I would run the blend test. It's a bit cooler than small fft and also tests the ram.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Im really thinking about changing my fans around. right now i have the front fan 240mm intake than the rear fan exhaust and the h100 being exhaust. from what i see searching sometimes it best to have the h100 as intake or having the rear fan intake and h100 exhaust.


I had a h100i and yep temps were better when I made the top rear an intake for the exhausting h100 but with my current custom loop I got best performance by all rads as intake


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would leave the h100 as exhaust, if you think you need more air in the case pull the side panel off. If the core temps drop then yes you need more fresh air in the case. I've never been a fan of the large 240 mm fans. They're quiet sure but they don't tend to deliver much air.
> And IMO P95 is still a decent test for stability but I would run the blend test. It's a bit cooler than small fft and also tests the ram.


Thats the whole point of Small FFT though, to only test CPU. Other wise you waste all that time testing RAM that you already know runs well. Well unless your overclocking your RAM also.

I like to do blend sometimes, but usually like to test the CPU and RAM independently first.

Plus unless you really know prime, you wont know why your failing.


----------



## hawker-gb

Dat vcore.

For example,my FX8370 doing like this:

4,4 Ghz 1,26v
4,5 1,28
4,6 1,30
4,7 1,32
4,8 1,36
4,9 1,39
5,0 1,42
5,1 1,45

I will post screens as soon as i have time.


----------



## Johan45

Well to each their own I guess. That's just how I do it. Gordesky is fighting with heat and like you say unless his ram is overclocked or high speed and he's upped his NB speed it really shouldn't make much difference except that it'll run a few degrees cooler.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Dat vcore.
> 
> For example,my FX8370 doing like this:
> 
> 4,4 Ghz 1,26v
> 4,5 1,28
> 4,6 1,30
> 4,7 1,32
> 4,8 1,36
> 4,9 1,39
> 5,0 1,42
> 5,1 1,45
> 
> I will post screens as soon as i have time.


IBT AVX Very High+ stable? 1.45V for 5.1 is crazy. LLC Extreme?


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would leave the h100 as exhaust, if you think you need more air in the case pull the side panel off. If the core temps drop then yes you need more fresh air in the case. I've never been a fan of the large 240 mm fans. They're quiet sure but they don't tend to deliver much air.
> And IMO P95 is still a decent test for stability but I would run the blend test. It's a bit cooler than small fft and also tests the ram.


yea tell me about it. i don't like 240mm fans at all, But i cant really do much sense the 932 don't have any places in front for 120mms...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Dat vcore.
> 
> For example,my FX8370 doing like this:
> 
> 4,4 Ghz 1,26v
> 4,5 1,28
> 4,6 1,30
> 4,7 1,32
> 4,8 1,36
> 4,9 1,39
> 5,0 1,42
> 5,1 1,45
> 
> I will post screens as soon as i have time.


i wish my cpu would do those lol. for 4.8 i need 1.46 -1.47 to pass burn test which i say still good. But im thinking about just to keep it at 4.7 1.416 for now till i can get better cooling or find out if there's something wrong with my h100 or not.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archea47*
> 
> IBT AVX Very High+ stable? 1.45V for 5.1 is crazy. LLC Extreme?


Those are probably just boot voltages. Or he is the luckiest man on OCN


----------



## gordesky1

Corsair just got back to me They said the h100 is discontinued and replaced with the H100i, and they said The H100i is currently on backorder with an ETA of January 13th, We may assist you with the Advanced Replacement once we have the item available. Please call customer service at 1-888-222-4346 around January 13th

So i guess i give them a call when they get it in lol

The h100i is the same just little different hoses and stuff right?


----------



## hawker-gb

Nope,not boot voltages.

I will do now very quick test for you and post screens.

8370 is way better than "old" Visheras regarding voltage.

And LLC is on very high not extreme.


----------



## hawker-gb

As i promise,fast test.
4,9Ghz with 1,392 vcore. I did lot of hours transcoding video on these settings.
FX8370 is just way better chip than 8350. Or this is super golden chip.
Thanks to 4 ultra kaze 3000 rpms on nepton 280l temps are nowhere near 50 degrees.
Dont have time to wait now for very high but if you want i will post it tomorrow.
And all this with very very old not so good RAM.
LLC is not on extreme as you see.

EDIT: I got FX8320E also and it has potential to be even better than this.
EDIT #2: As you see,above 1,4v is no need for 8370.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Running a little better now though...think I butchered the thermal paste/applying again..... doing the Dot or X method etc getting just right amount,/coverage/spread etc

So this time attempted first time ever with the dreaded "spread method" used a cut up/small piece of credit card... though I used very very little like so thin a layer you can still kinda see the spreader.

I'll be damn it works....,like seriously seeing like 10-15c drop with AS5 even being oced....just wow...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> running a little better now though...think I butchered the thermal paste/applying again..... doing the Dot or X method etc getting just right amount etc
> 
> so this time attempted first time ever with the dreaded "spread method" used a cut up/small piece of credit card... though I used very very little like so thin a layer you can still kinda see the spreader etc
> 
> I'll be damn it works....,like seriously seeing like 10-15c drop with AS5 even being oced....just wow...


I'd bet Orville Redenbacher's bow tie that the cooling block wasn't mounted squarely on the heatspreader


----------



## RJ-Savage

Nah it was square just think I have been using a bit too much paste... and my cooler how it mounts with hold down bracket/screws kinda hard to hold/screw evenly to get even pressure so it tends to spread uneven as hell....so I said hell with it, wanted to try this dreaded/bashed so much "spread method"

kinda really is showing less is more, starts being more of a thermal "insulator" with more you use...does make since, because heat transfer with TIMs is actually not that good you know....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Nah it was square just think I have been using a bit too much paste... and my cooler how it mounts with hold down bracket/screws kinda hard to hold/screw evenly to get even pressure so it tends to spread uneven as hell....so I said hell with it, wanted to try this dreaded/bashed so much "spread method"
> 
> kinda really is showing less is more, starts being more of a thermal "insulator" with more you use...does make since, because heat transfer with TIMs is actually not that good you know....


Oh I'm aware , but to have 10 to 15 C improvement is much more in line with a botched mount than simply too much paste.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> As i promise,fast test.
> 4,9Ghz with 1,392 vcore. I did lot of hours transcoding video on these settings.
> FX8370 is just way better chip than 8350. Or this is super golden chip.
> Thanks to 4 ultra kaze 3000 rpms on nepton 280l temps are nowhere near 50 degrees.
> Dont have time to wait now for very high but if you want i will post it tomorrow.
> And all this with very very old not so good RAM.
> LLC is not on extreme as you see.
> 
> EDIT: I got FX8320E also and it has potential to be even better than this.
> EDIT #2: As you see,above 1,4v is no need for 8370.


You're right this new breed does OC on some crazy low voltage. This is an 8320 I picked up recently












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Nah it was square just think I have been using a bit too much paste... and my cooler how it mounts with hold down bracket/screws kinda hard to hold/screw evenly to get even pressure so it tends to spread uneven as hell....so I said hell with it, wanted to try this dreaded/bashed so much "spread method"
> 
> kinda really is showing less is more, starts being more of a thermal "insulator" with more you use...does make since, because heat transfer with TIMs is actually not that good you know....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm aware , but to have 10 to 15 C improvement is much more in line with a botched mount than simply too much paste.
Click to expand...


----------



## gordesky1

Think in about a month im rebuilding my loop.... lol

It seems when they cooler they take less voltage too..

Here's polrogers pic when he had it . Doing it at 1.416v at 4.85 vs what i have to use which is 1.47,


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Think in about a month im rebuilding my loop.... lol
> 
> It seems when they cooler they take less voltage too..
> 
> Here's polrogers pic when he had it . Doing it at 1.416v at 4.85 vs what i have to use which is 1.47,


Yes Rog has a proper water set up and that does make a difference big time when it comes to voltage. Rosetta takes a bit less voltage to run than P95. Here's a link to where he was Prime testing that CPU. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7765827&viewfull=1#post7765827
Just remember tha all systems behave differently and he's not without tweaking skills.


----------



## Archea47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Running a little better now though...think I butchered the thermal paste/applying again..... doing the Dot or X method etc getting just right amount,/coverage/spread etc
> 
> So this time attempted first time ever with the dreaded "spread method" used a cut up/small piece of credit card... though I used very very little like so thin a layer you can still kinda see the spreader.
> 
> I'll be damn it works....,like seriously seeing like 10-15c drop with AS5 even being oced....just wow...


Yes, less is more IME. Back on the h100i I was able to IBT AVX @5.0 after lapping flat and only tinning with Gelid GC extreme

If you use thick TIM like GC extreme mane sure to heat it up first so it can spread. I put the syringe in a bag and submerge that bag in hot water and use as soon as its taken out


----------



## hawker-gb

Why you just dont use transcoding for,lets say 15 hours?

That is most pressure on proc in regular use.

Prime95 above 1,45 is almost irresponsible.

IBT-AVX puts very similar pressure on proc. like transcoding.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Why you just dont use transcoding for,lets say 15 hours?
> 
> That is most pressure on proc in regular use.
> 
> Prime95 above 1,45 is almost irresponsible.
> 
> IBT-AVX puts very similar pressure on proc. like transcoding.


I use P95 and IBT AVX and they're both about the same on a CPU, I don't get why you have a hate on for P95 ?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I use P95 and IBT AVX and they're both about the same on a CPU, I don't get why you have a hate on for P95 ?


Because it has much higher power draw than any of RL apps. Any means all.








And emmits extreme thermal like no RL apps do.
IBT-AVX put less stress on CPU and it is close to equal transcoding job.(i think)

I use prime95 sometimes on lesser volts (up to 1,4) . Above that its just call for trouble especially on lower end boards.
If somebody must run it its better to run on four threads and set cooling to lower level to simulate heat.

I dont hate prime95. I just find it pointless. My tests is primarily with 15-20 hours of transcoding and IBT sometime.
Transcoding is most stressfull job CPU will encounter in regular use.

If your CPU pass 20 hours of trancoding video then your rig is rock stable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I use P95 and IBT AVX and they're both about the same on a CPU, I don't get why you have a hate on for P95 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has much higher power draw than any of RL apps. Any means all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And emmits extreme thermal like no RL apps do.
> IBT-AVX put less stress on CPU and it is close to equal transcoding job.(i think)
> 
> I use prime95 sometimes on lesser volts (up to 1,4) . Above that its just call for trouble especially on lower end boards.
> If somebody must run it its better to run on four threads and set cooling to lower level to simulate heat.
> 
> I dont hate prime95. I just find it pointless. My tests is primarily with 15-20 hours of transcoding and IBT sometime.
> Transcoding is most stressfull job CPU will encounter in regular use.
> 
> If your CPU pass 20 hours of trancoding video then your rig is rock stable.
Click to expand...

Well I guess that just depends on what you do with your system. When I set one up to run [email protected] it's two hours of P95 then 2 more hours with heaven bench looping. I magine the heat from an 8350 and 2xGTX580s humping along for days on end running [email protected] Trust me it'll even find errors that P95 didn't.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Nah it was square just think I have been using a bit too much paste... and my cooler how it mounts with hold down bracket/screws kinda hard to hold/screw evenly to get even pressure so it tends to spread uneven as hell....so I said hell with it, wanted to try this dreaded/bashed so much "spread method"
> 
> kinda really is showing less is more, starts being more of a thermal "insulator" with more you use...does make since, because heat transfer with TIMs is actually not that good you know....


ill leave these here for you .... please dont spread it.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Why you just dont use transcoding for,lets say 15 hours?
> 
> That is most pressure on proc in regular use.
> 
> Prime95 above 1,45 is almost irresponsible.
> 
> IBT-AVX puts very similar pressure on proc. like transcoding.


although you are correct about rendering ect , prime is fine i primed over 1.55 without issue


----------



## hawker-gb

Megaman,

You doing that probably with high end super duper custom water cooling.









Somebody with AiO cannot do that.

For those others transcoding is better then prime.

Anyway,for me its pointless to put significantly higher power draw(prime) on CPU when that CPU will never experience that in RL with any app which exists.
I admitt,i use prime but in a way i explain to Johan.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes Rog has a proper water set up and that does make a difference big time when it comes to voltage. Rosetta takes a bit less voltage to run than P95. Here's a link to where he was Prime testing that CPU. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7765827&viewfull=1#post7765827
> Just remember tha all systems behave differently and he's not without tweaking skills.


Cool will give it a more of a go when i get my loop. just found my rasa block rad and pump. Just need to get new hoses and clamps from frozen cpu.


----------



## ebduncan

people get way to technical with thermal paste.

splooge some down in the middle of the cpu. Mount your cooling solution. Turn computer on let run for 2-3 mins, shut down, remove cooling solution, check to make sure you applied enough. If not clean up your splooge. Repeat but this time with more Splooge.

Spreading it works to. I know people advise against it, and there are even videos of why they think its bad. I've never had a single problem using a razor blade and apply a even very thin coat to the entire surface. In fact some of my best mounts have come from that method.

In the end its just thermal paste, and as long as you have some between your cpu and cooling solution 99% of the time will work just fine.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> people get way to technical with thermal paste.
> 
> splooge some down in the middle of the cpu. Mount your cooling solution. Turn computer on let run for 2-3 mins, shut down, remove cooling solution, check to make sure you applied enough. If not clean up your splooge. Repeat but this time with more Splooge.
> 
> Spreading it works to. I know people advise against it, and there are even videos of why they think its bad. I've never had a single problem using a razor blade and apply a even very thin coat to the entire surface. In fact some of my best mounts have come from that method.
> 
> In the end its just thermal paste, and as long as you have some between your cpu and cooling solution 99% of the time will work just fine.


So to recap the splooge and mount works better than the spread and mount ?


----------



## gordesky1

Just going to run it at 4.7 1.38v for now till i build my loop. going to run prime over night too at this speed.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Alright the computer is finally setup. Pic below. But because I decided to keep the Cooler Master fans in the CM N200 with the 860K I lack case fans for the 600T. I'll have to buy some fan screws and some nice corsair fans for this case. I just have one question for you guys. Seeing that the only fans in my computer is the 3 SP120L on the H100i (couldn't fit the 4th one because it covers the 8-pin CPU power pin) I wonder how I should run the PC until I get my fans and screws.

1) With Side Panel open
2) With Side Panel w/ Window
3) With Side Panel w/ Mesh


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> here's another one with 30 runs of burn in test... I probably will have to remount it again and re do the thermal paste even tho i put the right amount on a size of a grain of rice like i always do with my cpus.. And also have the mount screws tight as they do not tighten anymore..
> 
> Also i don't have corsair link with my h100. And i have it at full speed i think the cpu fan is the pump rpms? if it is runs between 2k to 2200.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the h100 is just getting tired out? do they wear out? i did had it for about 2 to 3 years now pretty much going 24.7.
> 
> Just weird tho my load temps was mostly in the 50s yesterday
> 
> i wonder if i should do a rma on it? cause i see it has a 5year warranty.


H100 or h100i?

h100i can be quite the pain to get mounted right..

I would advise to have the rad off your case when you mount the block. so that there is no weird torkage going on.


----------



## mus1mus

Wow!

Just installed Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866 9-9-9-27 into my system. And right off the bat, it boots on my old settings.

Bumped my RAM Voltage to 1.65, 2133 9-9-9-27 and....













And commence the stability test.

With the HyperX, these settings are unstable. So let's see what this can do.
But off-note, those Kingstons are having a home with the i5-3570K HTPC at 2400 MHz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Just installed Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866 9-9-9-27 into my system. And right off the bat, it boots on my old settings.
> 
> Bumped my RAM Voltage to 1.65, 2133 9-9-9-27 and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And commence the stability test.
> 
> With the HyperX, these settings are unstable. So let's see what this can do.
> But off-note, those Kingstons are having a home with the i5-3570K HTPC at 2400 MHz


If you can drop down to cas 8 8 8 24 then you will have the same settings that my tactical tracers had. Whats funny is everyone said don't buy them lol


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> H100 or h100i?
> 
> h100i can be quite the pain to get mounted right..
> 
> I would advise to have the rad off your case when you mount the block. so that there is no weird torkage going on.


Have the h100. Im probably getting it replace with a h100i next week or so from a rma. But might be puting my loop back in when i get the hoses and clamps. found the block pump and rad


----------



## Johan45

What do you have foe rad space?


----------



## pshootr

I just found this link in another thread comparing a few air coolers to AIO units., I thought it was interesting. I'm not sure how accurate the data is. Look at the 4.4GHz column.

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/c1b815b1_CLCvsAirw-H240X.jpeg


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What do you have foe rad space?


you mean the size of it? Just a 240mm but a bit thicker than the h100s.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I just found this link in another thread comparing a few air coolers to AIO units., I thought it was interesting. I'm not sure how accurate the data is.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/c1b815b1_CLCvsAirw-H240X.jpeg


wonder if they testing the h100 with push and pull? push and pull with good fans make a good difference on the h100 or any rad compare to just pull or push alone.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What do you have foe rad space?
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the size of it? Just a 240mm but a bit thicker than the h100s.
Click to expand...

The pump I'm sure is better than the AIO and I saw a few rads for sale in the classies today. Looking for someone else but decent prices delivered if you wanted to upsize. http://www.overclock.net/t/1534303/radiators-for-sale
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I just found this link in another thread comparing a few air coolers to AIO units., I thought it was interesting. I'm not sure how accurate the data is.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/c1b815b1_CLCvsAirw-H240X.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if they testing the h100 with push and pull? push and pull with good fans make a good difference on the h100 or any rad compare to just pull or push alone.
Click to expand...

That really depends on the FPI of the rad and the quality of the fans.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The pump I'm sure is better than the AIO and I saw a few rads for sale in the classies today. Looking for someone else but decent prices delivered if you wanted to upsize. http://www.overclock.net/t/1534303/radiators-for-sale
> That really depends on the FPI of the rad and the quality of the fans.


Yea this is the setup i had that i bought back in 2010 except the block is a rasa but it did cool better than the h100 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16070/ex-wat-210/XSPC_Raystorm_EX240_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html

And yea with the 4 tycoon fans which are 25$ a piece when i bought them i saw a difference from 5 to up to 8c from the stock fans. tycoons has great static pressure.

At the moment im running the 2 corsair fans and 2 tycoons. Which im changing the corsair ones out today. why i got them on there is because 2 weeks ago the fan blade broke off one tycoon... But i fixed it.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> wonder if they testing the h100 with push and pull? push and pull with good fans make a good difference on the h100 or any rad compare to just pull or push alone.


Ya I have no idea.

But it seems with most of the AOI coolers they:

A. Cost more

B. Perform similar, or worse in some cases at high clocks. [Edit]

C. Make more noise.

D. Have higher risk factor in the event of failure since you have no passive cooling or 2nd fan.

Is it just me? Or am I getting all this rite?

Edit: Actually there were only two with higher temps at 4.4GHz


----------



## Johan45

Looks like a decent kit. I just mentioned the larger rad since I think 240 isn't quite enough for the FX cpu if you want to get the high clocks out of them. My rule of thumb is 120/100w dissipation. And it's easier to do it from the start then tear it all down to upgrade after and the prices are pretty reasonable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> H100 or h100i?
> 
> h100i can be quite the pain to get mounted right..
> 
> I would advise to have the rad off your case when you mount the block. so that there is no weird torkage going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Have the h100. Im probably getting it replace with a h100i next week or so from a rma. But might be puting my loop back in when i get the hoses and clamps. found the block pump and rad
Click to expand...

not sure if the H100 uses the same mounting system as the H100i.. if it uses the AMD back plate with the little hook brakes that the stock cooler attaches too then my advice still applies.

but if you are getting an RMA then cool







remember that for when you get the new one.

these aios would be quite decent for the new skus, my chip is an old piggy and it still manages 4.75
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like a decent kit. I just mentioned the larger rad since I think 240 isn't quite enough for the FX cpu if you want to get the high clocks out of them. My rule of thumb is 120/100w dissipation. And it's easier to do it from the start then tear it all down to upgrade after and the prices are pretty reasonable.


how does that work out for thick vs thin rads? (honest question) and which are you referanceing with the 120mm - 100w tdp?


----------



## pshootr

I think If I ever decide on H2O, I will go with a loop in order to make the performance more worth the risk. Even with a loop I would want 2x pumps. But the risk of a leak can not be totally eliminated unfortunately. That is the part that would always worry me.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how does that work out for thick vs thin rads? (honest question) and which are you referanceing with the 120mm - 100w tdp?


That's just a generalization for the most part. and yes 120 mm of rad per 100w dissipation. The longer the liquid stays in the rad the more heat that can be pulled from it. Thicker rads may reduce that slightly I'm sure but the tubes aren't any longer. They just have more surface area.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like a decent kit. I just mentioned the larger rad since I think 240 isn't quite enough for the FX cpu if you want to get the high clocks out of them. My rule of thumb is 120/100w dissipation. And it's easier to do it from the start then tear it all down to upgrade after and the prices are pretty reasonable.


IIRC @F3ERS 2 ASH3S has a 240 rad and he runs at 5.0 and 5.1


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like a decent kit. I just mentioned the larger rad since I think 240 isn't quite enough for the FX cpu if you want to get the high clocks out of them. My rule of thumb is 120/100w dissipation. And it's easier to do it from the start then tear it all down to upgrade after and the prices are pretty reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC @F3ERS 2 ASH3S has a 240 rad and he runs at 5.0 and 5.1
Click to expand...

Not saying it won't work with decent parts. I'm just saying that if I were planning a loop with an FX and say a 290x, 200+ tdp for both parts. I would plan for a 3x120 and a 2x120 in the loop. Should give a good balance with performance and noise levels.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IIRC @F3ERS 2 ASH3S has a 240 rad and he runs at 5.0 and 5.1


had, and I was pushing temps lol

now I have a 240 and a 360 with a d5 pump
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not saying it won't work with decent parts. I'm just saying that if I were planning a loop with an FX and say a 290x, 200+ tdp for both parts. I would plan for a 3x120 and a 2x120 in the loop. Should give a good balance with performance and noise levels.


^ prolly a good idea


----------



## Johan45

Thanks for popping in fe3rs


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> had, and I was pushing temps lol
> 
> *now I have a 240 and a 360 with a d5 pump*
> ^ prolly a good idea


maybe one should update sig rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not saying it won't work with decent parts. I'm just saying that if I were planning a loop with an FX and say a 290x, 200+ tdp for both parts. I would plan for a 3x120 and a 2x120 in the loop. Should give a good balance with performance and noise levels.


i was only commenting on his rig lol he should update it







but ya i do agree moar is better


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> maybe one should update sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was only commenting on his rig lol he should update it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ya i do agree moar is better


Warning: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
Asus sabertooth rev 2.0 BIOS 1503
Coolermaster Haf Stacker
FX 8350 @5.1 @1.7v :O
XSPC Raystorm RS240 + Swiftec D5 pump and 360 Rad
2x AMD XFX 280x DD @ 1210/1700
Rosewill Capstone 750w PSU

^ lol im too lazy to update the rig..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to hide)
> Asus sabertooth rev 2.0 BIOS 1503
> Coolermaster Haf Stacker
> FX 8350 @5.1 @1.7v :O
> XSPC Raystorm RS240 + Swiftec D5 pump and 360 Rad
> 2x AMD XFX 280x DD @ 1210/1700
> Rosewill Capstone 750w PSU
> 
> ^ lol im too lazy to update the rig..


haha never saw that just call me stupid!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i was only commenting on his rig lol he should update it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ya i do agree moar is better


That's why I went straight to the Phobya 1260 Supernova. Runs 9x140 fans on one side


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If you can drop down to cas 8 8 8 24 then you will have the same settings that my tactical tracers had. Whats funny is everyone said don't buy them lol


Lot more stable and requires less Voltage than my Kingstons. So shaved more than a couple degrees there.

It also allowed me to run my CPU-NB to 2680MHz. Which is kinda weird. But I swear I cant get my Kingston to run at 110ns TRFC and 2680 MHz CPU-NB without locking up on AIDA 64 Memory and Cache Test at 2133 10-12-12-32 let alone IBT AVX.

I need to test tightening it well. But I can see it cutting a bit of bandwidth. So might not push it lower. Latency is a big jump from those Kingstons obviously.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how does that work out for thick vs thin rads? (honest question) and which are you referanceing with the 120mm - 100w tdp?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just a generalization for the most part. and yes 120 mm of rad per 100w dissipation. The longer the liquid stays in the rad the more heat that can be pulled from it. Thicker rads may reduce that slightly I'm sure but the tubes aren't any longer. They just have more surface area.


My only gripes for thinner rads (XSPC EX 360, BlackIce GTS 360) is the back pressure they put on to the system. The flow gets really low with my mentioned set-up that it hurts performance a bit. Otherwise, thin vs. thick rads differ very little in real world.

I would generally say, a 240mm rad would be enough for the CPU with less than 1.55 VCore. Make it a 360 to add a GPU. Going past that rad space, you will only see a drop of about a couple more degrees or so. But if you would consider dropping the noise down, 2X120 of rad space is ideal for a Octa-FX and a 290(X).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lot more stable and requires less Voltage than my Kingstons. So shaved more than a couple degrees there.
> 
> It also allowed me to run my CPU-NB to 2680MHz. Which is kinda weird. But I swear I cant get my Kingston to run at 110ns TRFC and 2680 MHz CPU-NB without locking up on AIDA 64 Memory and Cache Test at 2133 10-12-12-32 let alone IBT AVX.
> 
> I need to test tightening it well. But I can see it cutting a bit of bandwidth. So might not push it lower. Latency is a big jump from those Kingstons obviously.


well if you can drop the timings down as I said, it will be the same speed as a pair of 2400mhz ram sticks. .at 2133


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If you can drop down to cas 8 8 8 24 then you will have the same settings that my tactical tracers had. Whats funny is everyone said don't buy them lol


my gskill kit 2133 default timings of 9 11 11 31 with voltage of 1.67 wont even post with any timings lower than that.. i tried 9 9 9 27 and nothing even with voltage bump to 1.70 I know very little about ram overclocking though probably a lot im overlooking all over timings were set on auto... latency to 160 ms with 3.9ms refresh rate and 1t timing


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well if you can drop the timings down as I said, it will be the same speed as a pair of 2400mhz ram sticks. .at 2133


Can you provide me with an Aida64 baseline of yours? Need to gauge how mine scores.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my gskill kit 2133 default timings of 9 11 11 31 with voltage of 1.67 wont even post with any timings lower than that.. i tried 9 9 9 27 and nothing even with voltage bump to 1.70 I know very little about ram overclocking though probably a lot im overlooking all over timings were set on auto... latency to 160 ms with 3.9ms refresh rate and 1t timing


Funny thing is, my Kingston at 2133 10-11-11-30 can match my Crucial's score on Bandwidth. Just down with latency and unstable.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Mine 2133 9-11-11-31 1.67v
cpu on only multi 4.8 @ 1.524 load 1.50 idle


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you provide me with an Aida64 baseline of yours? Need to gauge how mine scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, my Kingston at 2133 10-11-11-30 can match my Crucial's score on Bandwidth. Just down with latency and unstable.


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## 3DVu

I find myself stable at 5 GHZ 1.56-1.57 V, not bad at all in my opinion.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

New Fan day











really like these Fans


Spoiler: Specs for those who want them


----------



## Johan45

Nice lookin stuff, what's the pricing like on those ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice lookin stuff, what's the pricing like on those ?


$17-$19 Canadian, I prefer them to the Cougar HDB's that most like for 140mm fans. IMHO they are better in every way but in noise LMAO. Cougars are great for the amount of noise they put out but not quite enough to deal with my intake filter.

Prolly could have gotten them cheaper online or if i felt like venturing down to a NCIX, but i still prefer to go into a store and pick up the item myself

nice way to "cherry" pick batch numbers on processors


----------



## Johan45

Where do you go, CC ? I find the guys in the stores in the London area are pretty smart and always willing to let me sort through things a bit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Where do you go, CC ? I find the guys in the stores in the London area are pretty smart and always willing to let me sort through things a bit.


ya CC, Staff i find vary greatly in quality based on location, if you've been to the ones in Markham and you don't "fit in" so to speak without being too politically incorrect, you don't get the greatest service.

I shop in Newmarket, Closer to home then any of the other ones, its the only one in York region IIRC. I'm in the good books with the staff, they generally ask me about the AMD processors so they can sell em (they all own intel lmao)

They've come a long way since inception







They sponsored a youth Music studio i helped build for computers about 10-11 year ago (my lord has it been that long ??? guh)


----------



## Johan45

Ya, I get ya Flail. Both places in London are great. at least the guys know what they're talking about. I've went into the new TD store a couple times and it's like going to a big box store. Unless you talk to a "tech" they're pretty much lost. My youngest is finishing school at Western so I'm there almost every weekend. Makes it too easy for a weak man like myself. Ha ha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya, I get ya Flail. Both places in London are great. at least the guys know what they're talking about. I've went into the new TD store a couple times and it's like going to a big box store. Unless you talk to a "tech" they're pretty much lost. My youngest is finishing school at Western so I'm there almost every weekend. Makes it too easy for a weak man like myself. Ha ha


I never get a chance to got "shop" for myself when i'm in London







, I've been Working the Western Fair for two years straight, with two different bands


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







London is a nice place.. Albiet massive..

TD used to be good.. Nothing but issues with them as far back as i can remember, won't even give them visit online not worth the shipping hassles.

one little tidbit i forgot to mention bout those 140mm fans, they have 120mm mounts on them as well. but they are not offset to work with 240mm rads LOL . not a selling point for me.. but found it cool that they did that


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

derp.. quoted rather then edited.


----------



## Johan45

I take it you do some work in the sound set-up business. Must be fun !
Ya London is really stretched out but still nothing compared to T.O. I spend most of my time there driving through it.







that's always fun. My In-laws are in Kingston and it's getting harder all the time to find the "right" time to hit T.O.


----------



## Kalistoval

Reworked my oc came up with this this morning, F3ERS mighty cold one today least gas is down significantly.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Reworked my oc came up with this this morning, F3ERS mighty cold one today least gas is down significantly.


Nothing wrong with that Kal, another 200MHz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I take it you do some work in the sound set-up business. Must be fun !
> Ya London is really stretched out but still nothing compared to T.O. I spend most of my time there driving through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's always fun. My In-laws are in Kingston and it's getting harder all the time to find the "right" time to hit T.O.


Ya i know Downtown is bigger, but easier to navigate due to higher density of things.

The monitor guy that works with me Lives in Kingston, he has one heck of a trek just to get to T.O. he doesn't bother driving so that makes it a little easier.. trains are more reliably on time and not slowed down by rush hour LOL but not much more per trip comparatively

I try to avoid going thru Toronto if i don't have to LOL , its slow going, worth driving a little more north for a faster pace.

Damn it.. i need to go get some more rad screws before i can install the fans..

I should also check to make sure the dremel is charged, I want to add another Intake LOL


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that Kal, another 200MHz


Those damn 200mhz havnt been easy to come by, To get those 200mhz I need to step up cooling 5.0 is gonna take me at least 1.56v. I released the kraken and that's all she goes lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I take it you do some work in the sound set-up business. Must be fun !
> Ya London is really stretched out but still nothing compared to T.O. I spend most of my time there driving through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's always fun. My In-laws are in Kingston and it's getting harder all the time to find the "right" time to hit T.O.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i know Downtown is bigger, but easier to navigate due to higher density of things.
> 
> The monitor guy that works with me Lives in Kingston, he has one heck of a trek just to get to T.O. he doesn't bother driving so that makes it a little easier.. trains are more reliably on time and not slowed down by rush hour LOL but not much more per trip comparatively
> 
> I try to avoid going thru Toronto if i don't have to LOL , its slow going, worth driving a little more north for a faster pace.
> 
> Damn it.. i need to go get some more rad screws before i can install the fans..
> 
> I should also check to make sure the dremel is charged, I want to add another Intake LOL
Click to expand...

Don't know if you ever get to Kingston but it's a beautiful place IMO. All the old Limestone buildings etc.. It's worth it if you can swing it. For me with good traffic it's about 4.5hrs. Made it home one time in the middle of the night in 3.5 rocking the Caravan at a buck sixty for a lot of the trip. These new racing laws have taken the fun out of that one though. Mama wouldn't be impressed if we had to walk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that Kal, another 200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those damn 200mhz havnt been easy to come by, To get those 200mhz I need to step up cooling 5.0 is gonna take me at least 1.56v. I released the kraken and that's all she goes lol
Click to expand...

Cooling is always going to be the end of the road, that's when you have to get creative like benching on the back porch in the winter.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't know if you ever get to Kingston but it's a beautiful place IMO. All the old Limestone buildings etc.. It's worth it if you can swing it. For me with good traffic it's about 4.5hrs. Made it home one time in the middle of the night in 3.5 rocking the Caravan at a buck sixty for a lot of the trip. These new racing laws have taken the fun out of that one though. Mama wouldn't be impressed if we had to walk.
> Cooling is always going to be the end of the road, that's when you have to get creative like benching on the back porch in the winter.


Ya I'll just wait till I up the cooling dat CPU VDDA lol. In all seriousness Cpu VDDA Stabilized my oc and gave a performance bump. I've done a lot of testing, Every setting I chose is for a reason even if its on auto, its crazy I know but it works.


----------



## Johan45

wHAT'S THAT SETTING 2.8? YOUR CURSOR WAS OVER IT. i'VE UPPED IT SLIGHTLY BEFORE BUT NOT THAT MUCH. yOU REALLY THINK THAT WAS THE KEY DO YOU ? dAMN CAPS LOCK I'm gonna pop this key right off of here soon.

Here's some discussion on CPU PLL- VDDA http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/723803-FX-Vishera-series-and-CPU-PLL


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> wHAT'S THAT SETTING 2.8? YOUR CURSOR WAS OVER IT. i'VE UPPED IT SLIGHTLY BEFORE BUT NOT THAT MUCH. yOU REALLY THINK THAT WAS THE KEY DO YOU ? dAMN CAPS LOCK I'm gonna pop this key right off of here soon.
> 
> Here's some discussion on CPU PLL- VDDA http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/723803-FX-Vishera-series-and-CPU-PLL


CPU/VDDA at 2.8 boost my overclock and performance I have testes every single option and voltage .



It really made a diffrance if I set it to auto IBT will not pass.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Those damn 200mhz havnt been easy to come by, To get those 200mhz I need to step up cooling 5.0 is gonna take me at least 1.56v. I released the kraken and that's all she goes lol


That's some crazy CPU/NB volts right there...
Is there actually a safety limit to CPU/NB besides thermal limit? How high can it be cranked before something pops?


----------



## pshootr

Well it appears my chip is a dud









I am stuck at 4.5 (previosly I passed 1 and a half hours prime at 4.6, but IBT failed to make 30 passes) Anything past 4.6 and the system will insta-freeze upon initialization of prime. (Voltage nor FSB will stop it)

Today I tried (4 cores) and it started prime at 4.8 without insta-freezing. Then I tried (1 core per unit) and it insta-freezed again. So one of the modules (units) is weak.

I noticed that when prime would fail, it was core 6 usually and sometimes core 5. So it seems that the 3rd module is holding this chip back









Core temp showed even temps across the board, so its not the cooler mount thats holding that module back.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well it appears my chip is a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuck at 4.5 (previosly I passed 1 and a half hours prime at 4.6, but IBT failed to make 30 passes) Anything past 4.6 and the system will insta-freeze upon initialization of prime. (Voltage nor FSB will stop it)
> 
> Today I tried (4 cores) and it started prime at 4.8 without insta-freezing. Then I tried (1 core per unit) and it insta-freezed again. So one of the modules (units) is weak.
> 
> I noticed that when prime would fail, it was core 6 usually and sometimes core 5. So it seems that the 3rd module is holding this chip back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core temp showed even temps across the board, so its not the cooler mount thats holding that module back.


Pssst..... it's your cooler that's holding you back


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well it appears my chip is a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuck at 4.5 (previosly I passed 1 and a half hours prime at 4.6, but IBT failed to make 30 passes) Anything past 4.6 and the system will insta-freeze upon initialization of prime. (Voltage nor FSB will stop it)
> 
> Today I tried (4 cores) and it started prime at 4.8 without insta-freezing. Then I tried (1 core per unit) and it insta-freezed again. So one of the modules (units) is weak.
> 
> I noticed that when prime would fail, it was core 6 usually and sometimes core 5. So it seems that the 3rd module is holding this chip back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core temp showed even temps across the board, so its not the cooler mount thats holding that module back.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst..... it's your cooler that's holding you back
Click to expand...

This^^^

you can't find out if these chips are duds on air cooling.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well it appears my chip is a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am stuck at 4.5 (previosly I passed 1 and a half hours prime at 4.6, but IBT failed to make 30 passes) Anything past 4.6 and the system will insta-freeze upon initialization of prime. (Voltage nor FSB will stop it)
> 
> Today I tried (4 cores) and it started prime at 4.8 without insta-freezing. Then I tried (1 core per unit) and it insta-freezed again. So one of the modules (units) is weak.
> 
> I noticed that when prime would fail, it was core 6 usually and sometimes core 5. So it seems that the 3rd module is holding this chip back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core temp showed even temps across the board, so its not the cooler mount thats holding that module back.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pssst..... it's your cooler that's holding you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> This^^^
> 
> you can't find out if these chips are duds on air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^this cause you just have to have water to see the true potential (look at my chip, one of the lowest clockers to date)


----------



## pshootr

Well it appears my chip is a dud










I have been stuck
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pssst..... it's your cooler that's holding you back


I might be inclined to agree, but why would it make a difference which 4 cores I used for 4.8, if heat was the only limiting factor?

Plus it doesn't even have time to heat up, the freeze happens like 2 seconds after starting prime.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well it appears my chip is a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been stuck
> I might be inclined to agree, but why would it make a difference which 4 cores I used for 4.8, if heat was the only limiting factor?


heat = resistance, some cores may be "leakier" or need more voltage.. either way.. = more heat


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> heat = resistance, some cores may be "leakier" or need more voltage.. either way.. = more heat


So if I simulate by adding more voltage to 4.5 I should still insta-freeze?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> So if I simulate by adding more voltage to 4.5 I should still insta-freeze?


depending.... as it can be through one pipe but im not an electrical engineer, I just know the concepts


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> depending.... as it can be through one pipe but im not an electrical engineer, I just know the concepts


I have run prime at 4.6 at 66C It is just hard to believe I am going past 66C in 2 seconds. Thats what is confusing me.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I have run prime at 4.6 at 66C It is just hard to believe I am going past 66C in 2 seconds. Thats what is confusing me.


doesn't surprise me one bit, more cores = faster heat spikes

I ran into that issue until I got a faster pump... its because the heat can't be pulled away fast enough.. Air cooling is much slower at pulling the heat away too so yes it can happen


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> doesn't surprise me one bit, more cores = faster heat spikes
> 
> I ran into that issue until I got a faster pump... its because the heat can't be pulled away fast enough.. Air cooling is much slower at pulling the heat away too so yes it can happen


Damn.. hehe

I know one thing, a loop as a big investment just find out if a chip is a dud or not. haha And further more a large investment for 2-3 hundred more MHz.









I could get a second r9 290 for the price of a loop.









At 1.38v it took more than an hour of prime to reach 65C so would it still be feasible to think 1.44v would hit 66C or more in 2 seconds? Just bonkers..


----------



## sdlvx

Hey F3ERS 2 ASH3S, how long have you been running 1.7v? I thought I was acting brave at 1.65v lol. Wasn't sure if 1.65 would cause some damage or not. This chip I have actually overwhelmed my RS 360 when I ran 1.7v once. I think I got a hottie. You have a later batch, right?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well it appears my chip is a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been stuck
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pssst..... it's your cooler that's holding you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be inclined to agree, but why would it make a difference which 4 cores I used for 4.8, if heat was the only limiting factor?
> 
> Plus it doesn't even have time to heat up, the freeze happens like 2 seconds after starting prime.
Click to expand...

I'm of the belief that the heat comes on faster than monitoring programs can even report it with these chips... almost instantly and air cooling is less able to deal with this than liquid cooling.

It's been my experience that a 10 C drop in temps = 100 to 200 stable mhz at load , mostly dealing with frequencies above 4.7 Ghz. .
But it's also possible that you have problems elsewhere, power delivery, memory etc..

I'd run OCCT at 4.4 or so for about 10 minutes, then check the graphs it creates to see if anything is screwy with the power deliver or you have temp spikes.


----------



## miklkit

Damn......hehe.

You could buy 3 cpus for the cost of a custom water cooling rig.


----------



## pshootr

I do understand though about how the heat is transferred faster with water. That is a good point. I wish I had a probe.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Damn.. hehe
> 
> I know one thing, a loop as a big investment just find out if a chip is a dud or not. haha And further more a large investment for 2-3 hundred more MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get a second r9 290 for the price of a loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.38v it took more than an hour of prime to reach 65C so would it still be feasible to think 1.44v would hit 66C or more in 2 seconds? Just bonkers..


actually im about 220 in my custom loop thats including the cost of the fans and I have a pretty decent loop

as for the heat.. not really bonkers due to the transfer of heat..

how long does it take to transfer heat to a spoon that sits on a burner.. compared to dropping water on a hot pan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Hey F3ERS 2 ASH3S, how long have you been running 1.7v? I thought I was acting brave at 1.65v lol. Wasn't sure if 1.65 would cause some damage or not. This chip I have actually overwhelmed my RS 360 when I ran 1.7v once. I think I got a hottie. You have a later batch, right?


2 years

Batch 1237 one of the very first released


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Damn.. hehe
> 
> I know one thing, a loop as a big investment just find out if a chip is a dud or not. haha And further more a large investment for 2-3 hundred more MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get a second r9 290 for the price of a loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.38v it took more than an hour of prime to reach 65C so would it still be feasible to think 1.44v would hit 66C or more in 2 seconds? Just bonkers..
> 
> 
> 
> actually im about 220 in my custom loop thats including the cost of the fans and I have a pretty decent loop
> 
> as for the heat.. not really bonkers due to the transfer of heat..
> 
> how long does it take to transfer heat to a spoon that sits on a burner.. compared to dropping water on a hot pan?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Hey F3ERS 2 ASH3S, how long have you been running 1.7v? I thought I was acting brave at 1.65v lol. Wasn't sure if 1.65 would cause some damage or not. This chip I have actually overwhelmed my RS 360 when I ran 1.7v once. I think I got a hottie. You have a later batch, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 years
> 
> Batch 1237 one of the very first released
Click to expand...

Try to cool something you just welded by blowing on it...... I'll wait............









I think I have about $280 in my 480 mm loop , but I still need a res to be proper.


----------



## pshootr

This is from yesterday at 4.5


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> This is from yesterday at 4.5


Got one for temps?


----------



## pshootr

Here is socket temp.


----------



## pshootr

It took 2 min to go up about 6-7C, yet took seconds to drop 6-7 C


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> It took 2 min to go up about 6-7C, yet took seconds to drop 6-7 C


it dropped when load n the CPU dropped that doesn't mean much with spikes of temps,

see that is socket, which the motherboard reports, not the core, the spikes that we are talking about are in the core itself


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it dropped when load n the CPU dropped that doesn't mean much with spikes of temps,
> 
> see that is socket, which the motherboard reports, not the core, the spikes that we are talking about are in the core itself


Ya OCCT does not report core temp unfortunately. But then again we would be up against how fast the software reports the temp. haha


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya OCCT does not report core temp unfortunately. But then again we would be up against how fast the software reports the temp. haha


still by now you should be getting the jist of what we are trying to explain. really the only limiting factor on these chips is heat


----------



## pshootr

If I am very lucky, remounting the cooler may help. But I'm not very optimistic.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> still by now you should be getting the jist of what we are trying to explain. really the only limiting factor on these chips is heat


In most cases that is. I can only hope until I can achieve better cooling that mine isn't actually a dud hehe.


----------



## pshootr

Actually, when I removed my older cooler from this chip, I noticed I could only see through the TIM in 1 small area. So the lid is not very flat, or has a hump, or the mount was terrible. I would love to lap this chip..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Actually, when I removed my older cooler from this chip, I noticed I could only see through the TIM in 1 small area. So the lid is not very flat, or has a hump, or the mount was terrible. I would love to lap this chip..


thats something that we have seen as well, some people have lapped and gain 1-4c cooling just depending on.. I should lap my chip but I am going to wait till I have the money for another one before I do.. who knows


----------



## pshootr

I lapped 2 cellys back in the day, but they were a little easier to handle because the pins were not so close to the edge of the PCB. I am thinking of cutting the socket out of an old MB to use as a grip while lapping. After locking the chip in to it.


----------



## pshootr

A local shop sells untested "pulled" parts for a dollar, so if I'm lucky I will find a AM3+ MB for a dollar. lol

Edit: Or AM3. Or AM2? I think AM2 will work also.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> A local shop sells untested "pulled" parts for a dollar, so if I'm lucky I will find a AM3+ MB for a dollar. lol
> 
> Edit: Or AM3. Or AM2? I think AM2 will work also.


Am2 and am3 will not work cause of the pins amount and array

The cpu foam works well enough


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> it dropped when load n the CPU dropped that doesn't mean much with spikes of temps,
> 
> see that is socket, which the motherboard reports, not the core, the spikes that we are talking about are in the core itself
> 
> 
> 
> Ya OCCT does not report core temp unfortunately. But then again we would be up against how fast the software reports the temp. haha
Click to expand...

download hwmonitor and hwinfo, open them both , start occt , then under setting choose hwmonitor. Should let you see the every sensor reading under the sun.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> download hwmonitor and hwinfo, open them both , start occt , then under setting choose hwmonitor. Should let you see the every sensor reading under the sun.


Oh wow, interesting. Will it also log them all?

Thing is, after I got my R9 290 I was freezing during Flash, and getting rid of Hwinfo64 was one of the things that appeared to have solved it. I will try it again though. I miss it actually because of the tray icons.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Am2 and am3 will not work cause of the pins amount and array
> 
> The cpu foam works well enough


I don't understand, my PII chip fits in this board.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I don't understand, my PII chip fits in this board.


Pii has less pins but same array thats why its am 3+ it fits am3 array and has 2 extra pin holes for new same with fm 2+ am2+


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Am2 and am3 will not work cause of the pins amount and array
> 
> The cpu foam works well enough
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand, my PII chip fits in this board.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Am2 and am3 will not work cause of the pins amount and array
> 
> The cpu foam works well enough
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand, my PII chip fits in this board.
Click to expand...

AM 3 and 3 + have an extra pin


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> AM 3 and 3 + have an extra pin


Ok, so I cant use AM2 socket, but I could use an AM3 it seems.

It would sure give me much pleasure to know every pin is safely locked in to place


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> AM 3 and 3 + have an extra pin
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I cant use AM2 socket, but I could use an AM3 it seems.
Click to expand...

Never tried an am 3 + on am 3 not sure if they are the same


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Am2 and am3 will not work cause of the pins amount and array
> 
> The cpu foam works well enough


Then you should not need a back up chip then


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Never tried an am 3 + on am 3 not sure if they are the same


Ya maybe I'm just to old, and burnt out to figure this out without google..







Obviously AM3 chips fit AM3+ boards. So simple logic would suggest an AM3+ chip would fit an AM3 board. Hmmm lets see.


----------



## pshootr

Homemade water-blocks rubber-banded on to duel Cellys on a BP6 loaded with windows 2000, with a copper coil running through a mini-fridge. That was the good old days.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya maybe I'm just to old, and burnt out to figure this out without google..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously AM3 chips fit AM3+ boards. So simple logic would suggest an AM3+ chip would fit an AM3 board. Hmmm lets see.


false

The am3+ chip has an extra pin that the am3 socket does not have

Please dont try putting the squre through the circle hole lol

When im not so lazy i can show you pictures..

I still say its 2 extra pins.. been a bit since i looked


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> A local shop sells untested "pulled" parts for a dollar, so if I'm lucky I will find a AM3+ MB for a dollar. lol
> 
> Edit: Or AM3. Or AM2? I think AM2 will work also.
> 
> 
> 
> Am2 and am3 will not work cause of the pins amount and array
> 
> *The cpu foam works well enough*
Click to expand...

any kind of closed cell foam will work, avoid Styrofoam can get staticy with clean up.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Am3 is one pin short from AM3+

am3+ will NOT fit into Am3

pin on am3+ are wider

EDIT: Saturday project shaping up











And found out i can JUST fit a 140mm fan behind my socket.. working on a template hehehe



needed to check my NB paste.. ended up being a little toasted so its been raplaced, I will need to replace the thermal pads on the VRMS in the new few months. Any recommendations?


----------



## Johan45

This was my last mod on the LianLi drilled a crap load of holes to vent a slim 120 for the back of the mobo. Would've been faster to just cut it out and get a grille but I had to try it.


----------



## ebduncan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This was my last mod on the LianLi drilled a crap load of holes to vent a slim 120 for the back of the mobo. Would've been faster to just cut it out and get a grille but I had to try it.






not bad considering you did it by hand

Here is an updated photo of my rig.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ebduncan/media/Computer 2015/SDC10272_zps51f75cca.jpg.html


----------



## Johan45

Now that looks nice and clean eb,








That LianLi is so hacked up and chopped but it does a much better job at keeping things cool than it did when i got it.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> false
> 
> The am3+ chip has an extra pin that the am3 socket does not have
> 
> Please dont try putting the squre through the circle hole lol
> 
> When im not so lazy i can show you pictures..
> 
> I still say its 2 extra pins.. been a bit since i looked


"Please dont try putting the squre through the circle hole lol"







Epic

Thanks everyone for clearing that up


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Am3 is one pin short from AM3+
> 
> am3+ will NOT fit into Am3
> 
> pin on am3+ are wider
> 
> EDIT: Saturday project shaping up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And found out i can JUST fit a 140mm fan behind my socket.. working on a template hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> needed to check my NB paste.. ended up being a little toasted so its been raplaced, I will need to replace the thermal pads on the VRMS in the new few months. Any recommendations?


Thank you sir.

Your project seems to be coming along nicely, I am jelly. 140 behind the socket, wow! You are giving me way to many good ideas, hehe


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 
> not bad considering you did it by hand
> 
> Here is an updated photo of my rig.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ebduncan/media/Computer 2015/SDC10272_zps51f75cca.jpg.html


I also like the red/black theme. Nice job on your rig, it really looks excellent!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> "Please dont try putting the squre through the circle hole lol"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic
> 
> Thanks everyone for clearing that up


Whats even better is my typo, however still









Oh you should also edit your posts when commenting.. or use the multiquote option.. just makes it easier to follow in thread and is there for a reason


----------



## 3DVu

I went out of my way now to cool my VRM, but the difference is clear.

I obtained a sweet 8 °C gain from this.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I went out of my way now to cool my VRM, but the difference is clear.
> 
> I obtained a sweet 8 °C gain from this.


Nice one, now tats what I call a VRM fan.


----------



## CravinR1

Ordered all the parts for my wifey's build:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1535083/wifey-build-used-refurb/0_100

So I'll have my HTPC/Gamer
8350 + R290

And my wife's build
4670k + 280x

I feel the cost to implement either of these builds are so close as to make them virtually the same. So i'm going to run some side to side benches with both machines using samsung 840 250gb ssd and new windows 7 x64 pro installs.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1535399/8350-4-5ghz-r290-vs-4670k-4-4-ghz-280x/0_100

Input and suggestions for the comparison is appreciated.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

So close to that 5.5GHz boot...
http://valid.canardpc.com/14rxbh
Might try again tomorrow, but today when I bumped the voltage to get that little bit more out of this chip it shut down during windows bootup, figured it was thermal protection and didn't try again just in case. Maybe a different FSB and multi combo would work, but I ran out of time today.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> So close to that 5.5GHz boot...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/14rxbh
> Might try again tomorrow, but today when I bumped the voltage to get that little bit more out of this chip it shut down during windows bootup, figured it was thermal protection and didn't try again just in case. Maybe a different FSB and multi combo would work, but I ran out of time today.


Lucky you, I can only get 5 GHZ at best with this amount of voltage.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Lucky you, I can only get 5 GHZ at best with this amount of voltage.


How much/what speed RAM are you using? I believe if I had all my 8GB in I would need 1.6v+ to validate this clock, using only half of that requires much less voltage. What does your chip run daily? Mine does 4.9GHz @ 1.5v.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> How much/what speed RAM are you using? I believe if I had all my 8GB in I would need 1.6v+ to validate this clock, using only half of that requires much less voltage. What does your chip run daily? Mine does 4.9GHz @ 1.5v.


5014 MHZ 1.575 V (1.56-1.572 Real) with 8 GB RAM at 1959 MHZ.

NB at 2655 MHZ and HT Link at 3540 MHZ.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Yeah that RAM could be weary on the CPU. Not sure how much on daily clocks, but when benching and shooting for high boot clock definitely. I've seen plenty of chips need that much voltage for 5GHz stable though, so you're not alone.








At some point I might see what my chip needs to get 5GHz fully stable, the problem is I need to have the window open to keep it cool so I haven't bothered so far, I only run with the window open during benching.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 5014 MHZ 1.575 V (1.56-1.572 Real) with 8 GB RAM at 1959 MHZ.
> 
> NB at 2655 MHZ and HT Link at 3540 MHZ.


What have you got as voltage on the cpu-nb?
Found that could make a big impact on stability for me.

Current is:


Fsb/multi combo
4.8ghz @ 1.5v
2140 ram with 2680 cpu-nb @ 1.35v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Yeah that RAM could be weary on the CPU. Not sure how much on daily clocks, but when benching and shooting for high boot clock definitely. I've seen plenty of chips need that much voltage for 5GHz stable though, so you're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point I might see what my chip needs to get 5GHz fully stable, the problem is I need to have the window open to keep it cool so I haven't bothered so far, I only run with the window open during benching.


I need around 1.575v and 1.4v on the cpu-nb for ~5ghz with above ram and cpu-nb clocks.

Are you running that 4.9 clock daily on your setup?
How much volts?

Keep those vrm's in check, I wouldn't trust that board with high voltage daily.
I don't know your story so if you have proper airflow over the vrm already, ignore this. Just trying to warn.


----------



## 3DVu

I didn't mention the fact I'm not either IBT or RAM stable at all.

RAM fails right after test 8 no matter what on memtest86.

Cpu isn't just good with IBT. But if I step it up a notch I can get IBT Stable, but temps skyrocket at 1.58 V

NB is at 1.318 V...


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What have you got as voltage on the cpu-nb?
> Found that could make a big impact on stability for me.
> 
> Current is:
> 
> 
> Fsb/multi combo
> 4.8ghz @ 1.5v
> 2140 ram with 2680 cpu-nb @ 1.35v
> I need around 1.575v and 1.4v on the cpu-nb for ~5ghz with above ram and cpu-nb clocks.
> 
> Are you running that 4.9 clock daily on your setup?
> How much volts?
> 
> Keep those vrm's in check, I wouldn't trust that board with high voltage daily.
> I don't know your story so if you have proper airflow over the vrm already, ignore this. Just trying to warn.


Yup, 4.9 daily, 1 bump below 1.5v in the BIOS, HWiNFO reports between 1.488 to 1.5v, CPU/NB at 1.25v, RAM is at stock settings(1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v). I've got a slim 80mm fan behind the socket daily cause that's all I can fit there, but for stress testing/beching I zip tie a 120mm there. I also have a 40mm I think just underneath the heatsink blowing air up. Not sure how hot the VRMs themselves run cause there's no sensor there, but socket temp maxes out at 76C under IBT load, but I've never seen it being over 60C during normal use and I would imagine VRMs running hot should heat up the socket a fair bit, so not too concerned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I didn't mention the fact I'm not either IBT or RAM stable at all.
> 
> RAM fails right after test 8 no matter what on memtest86.
> 
> Cpu isn't just good with IBT. But if I step it up a notch I can get IBT Stable, but temps skyrocket at 1.58 V
> 
> NB is at 1.318 V...


That's too bad. Seems like your chip doesn't like going fast. But since your RAM seems to be unstable as well and judging by your odd RAM speed you must be running FSB overclock. Try multi only so your RAM will run at stock speeds. And yea, CPU/NB voltage helps with RAM, you should be able to go at least 1.35v without problems.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

don't count out a chip due to a bad overclock...

NB and HT that high doesn't not make any sense

also reading the mobo manual would be a good start..


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Yup, 4.9 daily, 1 bump below 1.5v in the BIOS, HWiNFO reports between 1.488 to 1.5v, CPU/NB at 1.25v, RAM is at stock settings(1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v). I've got a slim 80mm fan behind the socket daily cause that's all I can fit there, but for stress testing/beching I zip tie a 120mm there. I also have a 40mm I think just underneath the heatsink blowing air up. Not sure how hot the VRMs themselves run cause there's no sensor there, but socket temp maxes out at 76C under IBT load, but I've never seen it being over 60C during normal use and I would imagine VRMs running hot should heat up the socket a fair bit, so not too concerned.
> That's too bad. Seems like your chip doesn't like going fast. But since your RAM seems to be unstable as well and judging by your odd RAM speed you must be running FSB overclock. Try multi only so your RAM will run at stock speeds. And yea, CPU/NB voltage helps with RAM, you should be able to go at least 1.35v without problems.


RAM DOES RUN at stock speed, but god if it is awful with those high latencies. I should try to up the voltage to 1.7 V and up the NB Voltage too.

In fact, I'm going to do this right now, hope I find a solution.

EDIT: Done, got stable at 1966 MHZ, 1.312 V NB 2655 MHZ.

Will try for lower voltages later. NB-Wise.

I don't even dare to touch the VCore, is like asking for repeated crashes.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Yup, 4.9 daily, 1 bump below 1.5v in the BIOS, HWiNFO reports between 1.488 to 1.5v, CPU/NB at 1.25v, RAM is at stock settings(1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v). I've got a slim 80mm fan behind the socket daily cause that's all I can fit there, but for stress testing/beching I zip tie a 120mm there. I also have a 40mm I think just underneath the heatsink blowing air up. Not sure how hot the VRMs themselves run cause there's no sensor there, but socket temp maxes out at 76C under IBT load, but I've never seen it being over 60C during normal use and I would imagine VRMs running hot should heat up the socket a fair bit, so not too concerned.


Looks like you have a better clocker.

Cooling is only gonna take you so far.
I have a 120mm SP120 blowing on the back of the socket, mounted it on the outside of the side panel now(had a Enermax 120mm on the inside before).
And a 92mm Noctua over the vrm heatsink.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I guess your temps should be okay(vrms).
Its just a bit scary, the lack of temp sensors in/on the vrms.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just for future reference, no air cooler can do 4.9-5Ghz IBT AVX or Prime95. Period. Even the best air coolers can barely pull off 4.8Ghz if they are lucky and get a good chip. Fans do not make a large difference either.


Golden Bin Chips should do 5 GHZ on 1.32V air chill


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Golden Bin Chips should do 5 GHZ on 1.32V air chill


Rubbish. The best binned chips need about 1.5 volts. This is prime or IBT stable we are talking about. Come back with a screen shot at that voltage on air running IBT and stop trolling.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Rubbish. The best binned chips need about 1.5 volts. This is prime or IBT stable we are talking about. Come back with a screen shot at that voltage on air running IBT and stop trolling.


We are talking about FX9590 Golden Bin (Not Fx 8350)








Also even the latest FX8350 or FX8200 will do the same clocks since the CPU golden bins out there are going crazy


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> We are talking about FX9590 Golden Bin (Not Fx 8350)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also even the latest FX8350 or FX8200 will do the same clocks since the CPU golden bins out there are going crazy


just no.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I went out of my way now to cool my VRM, but the difference is clear.
> 
> I obtained a sweet 8 °C gain from this.





Spoiler: Take a look at this!!!






<<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> How much/what speed RAM are you using? I believe if I had all my 8GB in I would need 1.6v+ to validate this clock, using only half of that requires much less voltage. What does your chip run daily? Mine does 4.9GHz @ 1.5v.
> 
> 
> 
> 5014 MHZ 1.575 V (1.56-1.572 Real) with 8 GB RAM at 1959 MHZ.
> 
> NB at 2655 MHZ and HT Link at 3540 MHZ.
Click to expand...

you can drop you NB a bit and your HT quite a bit.. they are not helping at all here..

2500nb 2800ish HT, is more then enough for your rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just for future reference, no air cooler can do 4.9-5Ghz IBT AVX or Prime95. Period. Even the best air coolers can barely pull off 4.8Ghz if they are lucky and get a good chip. Fans do not make a large difference either.
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Bin Chips should do 5 GHZ on 1.32V air chill
Click to expand...

Bull... i want some of what you are smoking.

1.3 for 5ghz on a 9590? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Golden Bin Chips should do 5 GHZ on 1.32V air chill


Uhmmmm. OK?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Take a look at this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<
> you can drop you NB a bit and your HT quite a bit.. they are not helping at all here..
> 
> 2500nb 2800ish HT, is more then enough for your rig.
> *Bull... i want some of what you are smoking.*
> 
> 1.3 for 5ghz on a 9590? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


the guy destroyed another thread dont feed him man or this thread be the same


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! pictures








Working on Tweaking some settings, impressed so far


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Rubbish. The best binned chips need about 1.5 volts. This is prime or IBT stable we are talking about. Come back with a screen shot at that voltage on air running IBT and stop trolling.












Maybe, just maybe, will they run with slightly less then 1.5v.
But that is about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> We are talking about FX9590 Golden Bin (Not Fx 8350)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also even the latest FX8350 or FX8200 will do the same clocks since the CPU golden bins out there are going crazy


That is not fair. We are talking about 8320/8350's.

Apart from that, not going to happen anyway.
Sure, the latest batches of the 83x0 chips are generally better. But not that extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Take a look at this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<
> you can drop you NB a bit and your HT quite a bit.. they are not helping at all here..
> 
> 2500nb 2800ish HT, is more then enough for your rig.
> Bull... i want some of what you are smoking.
> 
> 1.3 for 5ghz on a 9590? AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


Agree on the nb and ht speeds.
Although I do notice a performance increase from my 2670nb with my 2140 ram. HT is also at 2670 though. Don't need more than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the guy destroyed another thread dont feed him man or this thread be the same


I am amazed such people even have reps...
Should be -1.


----------



## gordesky1

So far this been rock stable for days with out any problems I haven't did any 10 or 24hour prime yet. But i know its stable because i did tons of gaming and my pc is on 24/7.

It would've either blue screened or did something funny by now lol

And i also run 2 programs which makes a few dollars a month called gomez and mq5. mq5 stresses the cpu just like prime when it goes to work



This is my current overclock till i get my custom loop going than going to go for a 5ghz 24/7


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So far this been rock stable for days with out any problems I haven't did any 10 or 24hour prime yet. But i know its stable because i did tons of gaming and my pc is on 24/7.
> 
> It would've either blue screened or did something funny by now lol
> 
> And i also run 2 programs which makes a few dollars a month called gomez and mq5. mq5 stresses the cpu just like prime when it goes to work
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current overclock till i get my custom loop going than going to go for a 5ghz 24/7


Is this convincing yourself?

You really need to come with either prime or IBT to claim stability here.
Could very well be stable, sure. But we need proof.









Why don't you try it?
IBT-avx very-high takes only like 20-30 minutes for 20 runs.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Is this convincing yourself?
> 
> You really need to come with either prime or IBT to claim stability here.
> Could very well be stable, sure. But we need proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try it?
> IBT-avx very-high takes only like 20-30 minutes for 20 runs.


Looking at those temps, maybe he doesn't have proper coolingb solution for stress testing.

Or maybe he does, but he doesn't like IBT at all, who knows.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Is this convincing yourself?
> 
> You really need to come with either prime or IBT to claim stability here.
> Could very well be stable, sure. But we need proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you try it?
> IBT-avx very-high takes only like 20-30 minutes for 20 runs.


If you look back at my 4.8ghz i posted 20 runs of of ibt Will post back with 20 or 30 runs of ibt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Looking at those temps, maybe he doesn't have proper coolingb solution for stress testing.
> 
> Or maybe he does, but he doesn't like IBT at all, who knows.


Yea my temps ain't great i really think this h100 is showing its age The good thing at this clock and vcore those temps are the max it seems. also does anyone know what tempin 2 is? Sometimes it shows and sometime it doesn't.


----------



## Mike The Owl

What is stable. I'm happy if someone wants to call his overclock stable, but if they want to call it IBT or Prime stable, then proof is required. But I wouldn't demand they prove their overclock is stable if they are happy. Many here overclock for fun, proof is only required if someone claims IBT stable at say 5.0 ant 1.3 volts!


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> What is stable. I'm happy if someone wants to call his overclock stable, but if they want to call it IBT or Prime stable, then proof is required. But I wouldn't demand they prove their overclock is stable if they are happy. Many here overclock for fun, proof is only required if someone claims IBT stable at say 5.0 ant 1.3 volts!


I DECLARE 6.952767895 GHZ AT 1.20 V.

But I don't have IBT, so yeah, can't prove it....









jokes aside, the idea of stability here seems likely to be "either you run for 999 passes or you're not stable".

That would be impossible for most of us then, I define stable:

"Anything as long as you don't BSOD in the middle of a job, or during a Monopoly game."

Which, you know, happened to me more than once back then when I still owned an AsRock 990FX Extreme3, what a worthless piece of dog restraints that motherboard was.

990FX? Yeah, I'd rather stick to the 970 as long as I can enjoy a good ol' 5 GHZ Overclock.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I DECLARE 6.952767895 GHZ AT 1.20 V.
> 
> But I don't have IBT, so yeah, can't prove it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jokes aside, the idea of stability here seems likely to be "either you run for 999 passes or you're not stable".
> 
> That would be impossible for most of us then, I define stable:
> 
> "Anything as long as you don't BSOD in the middle of a job, or during a Monopoly game."
> 
> Which, you know, happened to me more than once back then when I still owned an AsRock 990FX Extreme3, what a worthless piece of dog restraints that motherboard was.
> 
> 990FX? Yeah, I'd rather stick to the 970 as long as I can enjoy a good ol' 5 GHZ Overclock.


Hehe i found watching a video will also let you know if your not stable. Happen to me back in the days when it was prime stable at 30hours think it was my opteron 165 which i still have And also a few days ago with this system when i had it at 4.9ghzs 30mins in watching a video got a blue screen,
So doing normal stuff you do daily also will let you know if your not stable.

But yea doing ibt @ very high 25 runs right now and so far on good on 5 runs.

And yea i also think its stupid running crazy amount of ibt too and also crazy amounts of prime.

Stressing something to much will degrade it over time which i never thought would happen. Heck it happen to my 1090t Used to overclock to 4.2ghzs and now it will ony do 3.8 no matter what voltage i put in it


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> What is stable. I'm happy if someone wants to call his overclock stable, but if they want to call it IBT or Prime stable, then proof is required. But I wouldn't demand they prove their overclock is stable if they are happy. Many here overclock for fun, proof is only required if someone claims IBT stable at say 5.0 ant 1.3 volts!


There is some reality in that.

But I got on alert because he(gordesky1) said it was rock stable, while he didn't do either ibt or prime.
Or I missed something.

Agree totally though, people got to use what they want.
It's just that a lot people claim epic 5ghz performance with low voltage these days. It doesn't crash while gaming for a few weeks, so it is completely stable. I don't agree on that.

I admit. Stopped doing 12-24 hours blend a while ago. 20 runs very-high is enough for me. 100% stable? I don't know.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> There is some reality in that.
> 
> But I got on alert because he(gordesky1) said it was rock stable, while he didn't do either ibt or prime.
> Or I missed something.
> 
> Agree totally though, people got to use what they want.
> It's just that a lot people claim epic 5ghz performance with low voltage these days. It doesn't crash while gaming for a few weeks, so it is completely stable. I don't agree on that.
> 
> I admit. Stopped doing 12-24 hours blend a while ago. 20 runs very-high is enough for me. 100% stable? I don't know.


Why i said rock stable is the 2 programs i mention about that will push the cpu at 100% and temps will max like prime and when they kick in you hardy can do anything else till they quit lol

And this pc stays on 24/7 and ony get shut down when there's a outage.

But yea doing ibt on very high on 25 runs which is at 16 now. Will post when its done

edit here's the ibt at very high 25runs


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Why i said rock stable is the 2 programs i mention about that will push the cpu at 100% and temps will max like prime and when they kick in you hardy can do anything else till they quit lol
> 
> And this pc stays on 24/7 and ony get shut down when there's a outage.
> 
> But yea doing ibt on very high on 25 runs which is at 16 now. Will post when its done
> 
> edit here's the ibt at very high 25runs


Fair enough.
These new batches are really nice.

I'm almost tempted to sell my 8320 and get a new one.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Fair enough.
> These new batches are really nice.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to sell my 8320 and get a new one.


I'm not well informed about this, but isn't that score a bit too low for 4.7 GHZ? I'd expect 88-89 GFLOPS at least.

Since 5 GHZ can do 94 GFLOPS.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I'm not well informed about this, but isn't that score a bit too low for 4.7 GHZ? I'd expect 88-89 GFLOPS at least.
> 
> Since 5 GHZ can do 94 GFLOPS.


Ehmm..
I don't have the info as well.

I really ignore the gFlops. They are kinda weird sometimes.
Seen people get around 100 with a mild overclock, others get pretty low with a high overclock.

Like this, my 4.9 is scoring higher than my 4.96:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Did you use the system while running IBT?
Looks like it, cause of the score fluctuation.
You can try to bump the cpu-nb voltage one or two notches higher and see where you get.

Having another look on your screenshot I saw your ram.
Can't you try to tighten it down some more? 2000 c11 isn't very fast IMO. Mine is 2140 c8


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ehmm..
> I don't have the info as well.
> 
> I really ignore the gFlops. They are kinda weird sometimes.
> Seen people get around 100 with a mild overclock, others get pretty low with a high overclock.
> 
> Like this, my 4.9 is scoring higher than my 4.96:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the system while running IBT?
> Looks like it, cause of the score fluctuation.
> You can try to bump the cpu-nb voltage one or two notches higher and see where you get.
> 
> Having another look on your screenshot I saw your ram.
> Can't you try to tighten it down some more? 2000 c11 isn't very fast IMO. Mine is 2140 c8


That was a hard hit, not everyone owns a good set of RAM







I have to be at CL10-11-11 to be stable at 2000 MHZ, so those timings seem rather fair for him.

Of course he may be lucky and be able to lower them.

Anyway, about the IBT GFLOPS Score, that sure is a nice score! I can get at 94 GFLOPS before my pc freezes at 5 GHZ, I guess I could try to stress test my PC as well.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> That was a hard hit, not everyone owns a good set of RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be at CL10-11-11 to be stable at 2000 MHZ, so those timings seem rather fair for him.
> 
> Of course he may be lucky and be able to lower them.
> 
> Anyway, about the IBT GFLOPS Score, that sure is a nice score! I can get at 94 GFLOPS before my pc freezes at 5 GHZ, I guess I could try to stress test my PC as well.


Yeah sorry. Didn't mean to be rude.
I guess it's nothing special...

This is the highest I could get out of my ram:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Really, I wouldn't pay too much attention to the gFlops.
Says very little IMO.

I just aim to have rather solid scores. When the scores fluctuate like 5gFlop or more from each other I am on the edge of stability and want to increase voltage a tiny bit somewhere.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I'm not well informed about this, but isn't that score a bit too low for 4.7 GHZ? I'd expect 88-89 GFLOPS at least.
> 
> Since 5 GHZ can do 94 GFLOPS.


Killing background apps such as temp monitoring can give you 95+ GFlops. And does not scale with your clocks.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Killing background apps such as temp monitoring can give you 95+ GFlops. And does not scale with your clocks.


Does it? I have never checked honestly, last time I tried something was about an hour ago, at 1.58 V, crashed at 6th attempt on IBT.

The good thing was that all those fans finally prove themselves to be worthy, I went from a solit 78+ °C while stress testing to a solid 71 °C, which is not bad at all in my opinion considering my 6+2 M5A97 EVO R2.0.

Still, I wonder why it froze so badly at the 6th attempt, not that I care, at least I got those smooth 95 GFLOPS


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Does it? I have never checked honestly, last time I tried something was about an hour ago, at 1.58 V, crashed at 6th attempt on IBT.
> 
> The good thing was that all those fans finally prove themselves to be worthy, I went from a solit 78+ °C while stress testing to a solid 71 °C, which is not bad at all in my opinion.


yeah it does, its odd how the gflops doesn't go up with clock for some reason..


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ehmm..
> I don't have the info as well.
> 
> I really ignore the gFlops. They are kinda weird sometimes.
> Seen people get around 100 with a mild overclock, others get pretty low with a high overclock.
> 
> Like this, my 4.9 is scoring higher than my 4.96:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use the system while running IBT?
> Looks like it, cause of the score fluctuation.
> You can try to bump the cpu-nb voltage one or two notches higher and see where you get.
> 
> Having another look on your screenshot I saw your ram.
> Can't you try to tighten it down some more? 2000 c11 isn't very fast IMO. Mine is 2140 c8


Yep i did use the system a bit while testing like browsing on this site and also listening to Pandora and had a good bit of other stuff in the back round lol

And for the ram i haven't mess with the timing sense i got the ram couple weeks ago. Will try to tighten them and see what happens.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> We are talking about FX9590 Golden Bin (Not Fx 8350)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also even the latest FX8350 or FX8200 will do the same clocks since the CPU golden bins out there are going crazy


I wanna buy mine from the magic store too.....


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Looks like you have a better clocker.
> 
> Cooling is only gonna take you so far.
> I have a 120mm SP120 blowing on the back of the socket, mounted it on the outside of the side panel now(had a Enermax 120mm on the inside before).
> And a 92mm Noctua over the vrm heatsink.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your temps should be okay(vrms).
> Its just a bit scary, the lack of temp sensors in/on the vrms.


I agree, wish I had a sensor there just for a bit more feedback. I would put a big fan over the VRM heatsink as well but my H80i is in the way and I have nowhere else to mount it. I have an upgrade planned in February but I still don't know if I should go for a graphics card or a custom CPU loop. For gaming performance on some of the insanely demanding titles as well as some upcoming games graphics card would be a better option, but custom loop would mean more overclocking fun coming up. So basically, it's a choice between gaming with more awesome graphics vs overclocking further... How is anyone supposed to be able to make that decision?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So far this been rock stable for days with out any problems I haven't did any 10 or 24hour prime yet. But i know its stable because i did tons of gaming and my pc is on 24/7.
> 
> It would've either blue screened or did something funny by now lol
> 
> And i also run 2 programs which makes a few dollars a month called gomez and mq5. mq5 stresses the cpu just like prime when it goes to work
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current overclock till i get my custom loop going than going to go for a 5ghz 24/7


Thats a good bin In my heart that will be the golden bin







not taking 1.644V (1.68V idle)for a 4.8GHZ clock


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I wanna buy mine from the magic store too.....


Try not to get lured in by the troll.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> I agree, wish I had a sensor there just for a bit more feedback. I would put a big fan over the VRM heatsink as well but my H80i is in the way and I have nowhere else to mount it. I have an upgrade planned in February but I still don't know if I should go for a graphics card or a custom CPU loop. For gaming performance on some of the insanely demanding titles as well as some upcoming games graphics card would be a better option, but custom loop would mean more overclocking fun coming up. So basically, it's a choice between gaming with more awesome graphics vs overclocking further... How is anyone supposed to be able to make that decision?


Ah wel.
It's just one of the drawbacks of the board.

If your current clock is doing it for you and in fact completely stable on the h80...
I don't know if it is worth it to go custom loop.

What is your goal? More silent also?
Do note that it will be pretty expensive to go full custom. I advice you not to skimp on parts.

It also depends on what you do with your system? Is your gpu enough for what you do with it?
If you are somewhat a serious gamer, my vote goes to the gpu all the way!

I would buy a gpu first...


----------



## 3DVu

Even though the FXs are powerful beasts, I wouldn't spend anything fkr higher clocks, if you are already cool with an h80 you should stock with it


----------



## hawker-gb

Regarding temperature,everything above 50 degrees celsius is unstable territory for FX.

It's slightly better with 95w E variants.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Regarding temperature,everything above 50 degrees celsius is unstable territory for FX.
> 
> It's slightly better with 95w E variants.


With all the fx chips i have handled i would say this is false, more like 60c, then you start running into trouble.


----------



## hawker-gb

60 degrees is dangerous territory.
Every 125w chip have 61 degrees max tcase temperature while 95w have 71 degrees max.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 60 degrees is dangerous territory.
> Every 125w chip have 61 degrees max tcase temperature while 95w have 71 degrees max.


That's noto entirely true,sure 70 °C are a lot, bit an FX can work up to 75°C without a sweat.


----------



## hawker-gb

75 degrees celsius is way too much for 125w FX.
Electron migration and degradation of chip cannot be avoided.

61 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 125w
71 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 95w


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 75 degrees celsius is way too much for 125w FX.
> Electron migration and degradation of chip cannot be avoided.
> 
> 61 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 125w
> 71 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 95w


I have an E-chip, and I thought I was bound to the same 61C that the 125w chips were. Where are you quoting this from?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 75 degrees celsius is way too much for 125w FX.
> Electron migration and degradation of chip cannot be avoided.
> 
> 61 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 125w
> 71 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 95w
> 
> 
> 
> I have an E-chip, and I thought I was bound to the same 61C that the 125w chips were. Where are you quoting this from?
Click to expand...

Id like to know as well considering AMD Overdrive tells us that the thermal limit for all FX chips is 71c.....


----------



## hawker-gb

It's not the same.
I am writing now from mobile. I will provide link when I come to PC.

But you can be sure it's 71 degrees celsius for 95w FX and 61 for 125w.


----------



## nardustyle

little news on my system ..... now i have a complete AMD platform , and the most powerfull sistem with one GPu

9590 5ghz
290x up to 1200 mhz
16gb gamer series
and now radeon ssd (one of 250 gb and one 480 gb)





temperature after 1hours of AIDA 64 extreme stress test



3d mark


ssd magician benchmark before and after the omega chipset driver installation


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 75 degrees celsius is way too much for 125w FX.
> Electron migration and degradation of chip cannot be avoided.
> 
> 61 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 125w
> 71 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 95w


I thought "Electron migration and degradation" had more to do with voltage than heat?


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> It's not the same.
> I am writing now from mobile. I will provide link when I come to PC.
> 
> But you can be sure it's 71 degrees celsius for 95w FX and 61 for 125w.


This is just not true. I have looked everywhere I cannot find anything you clam to be correct.


----------



## hawker-gb

Fast reply,I quoting Stilt on this:

*Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:

Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C*


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Fast reply,I quoting Stilt on this:
> 
> *Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:
> 
> Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
> Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
> Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
> Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
> Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
> Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C*


A proper link would be nice instead of a copy paste job.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Fast reply,I quoting Stilt on this:
> 
> *Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:
> 
> Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
> Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
> Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
> Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
> Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
> Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C*


Ok so you are saying my 9590 should never pass 57c? Yeah.....ok then...

Edit: no source? Hmmmm

Well im about to catch a 8 hr flight so im really looking forward to what follows


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> little news on my system ..... now i have a complete AMD platform , and the most powerfull sistem with one GPu
> 
> 9590 5ghz
> 290x up to 1200 mhz
> 16gb gamer series
> and now radeon ssd (one of 250 gb and one 480 gb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temperature after 1hours of AIDA 64 extreme stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 3d mark
> 
> 
> ssd magician benchmark before and after the omega chipset driver installation


Wow man very nice rig, Looking sweet to.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Fast reply,I quoting Stilt on this:
> 
> *Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:
> 
> Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
> Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
> Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
> Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
> Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
> Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> A proper link would be nice instead of a copy paste job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ok so you are saying my 9590 should never pass 57c? Yeah.....ok then...


Numerous 9590's do more than 57c on stock clocks.

I am not buying this somehow.
First we used to stick to the 62c max. But that was actually just taken over from the bulldozer chips.
Then AMD updated its stuff to state a max of ~71c. Core temp that is.

I stick with my 70c max on the cores and 80c max on the cpu.
Works fine with me.

And anything above 50c gives errors?
Bull.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ok so you are saying my 9590 should never pass 57c? Yeah.....ok then...
> 
> Edit: no source? Hmmmm
> 
> Well im about to catch a 8 hr flight so im really looking forward to what follows


He is full of it, better just to ignore from this point forward.


----------



## hawker-gb

As soon as I come to PC I will provide link


----------



## hawker-gb

Don't get coky,I just want to pass info.
Really people,do you know what is tcase at all.
It's not core temp.

P.s. It's tough to post linksvfrom mobile.


----------



## hawker-gb

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me/page3

Here it is,post 59.
Enjoy.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Don't get coky,I just want to pass info.
> Really people,do you know what is tcase at all.
> It's not core temp.
> 
> P.s. It's tough to post linksvfrom mobile.


So apparently "tcase" is the socket temp.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> So apparently "tcase" is the socket temp.


Read my link and judge for yourself.

Don't get me wrong,I just try to help.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Don't get coky,I just want to pass info.
> Really people,do you know what is tcase at all.
> It's not core temp.
> 
> P.s. It's tough to post linksvfrom mobile.


Tcase is actually the case. Like in the IHS that touches the cooler surface. So yeah, we can call that the socket temp.
Tjunction are the cores.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Tcase is actually the case. Like in the IHS that touches the cooler surface. So yeah, we can call that the socket temp.
> Tjunction are the cores.


Cpu is socket temp. Tcase is also artificial temp measured on center of ihs

Stilt explains that a lot better then me.
Read his post in my link.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Read my link and judge for yourself.
> 
> Don't get me wrong,I just try to help.


I think we all raised our eyebrows, because we thought you were talking about core temps. Just a misunderstanding that's all. And thank you for the link.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Cpu is socket temp. Tcase is also artificial temp measured on center of ihs
> 
> Stilt explains that a lot better then me.
> Read his post in my link.


It is sure nice and all.
But exactly how does that help?

So you are bringing in a 3th temp?
Which most of us won't use anyway.









I am still stuck with the same info. Can use my 8320 up to 72c package.
My 4.96 clock with 2680 cpu-nb and 2140 c8 ram tops at 68c for both the socket and package under IBT.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think we all raised our eyebrows, because we thought you were talking about core temps. Just a misunderstanding that's all. And thank you for the link.


np mate,we are all on same side here trying to help eachother in any way.

There is some which try to start flame war but i usually ignore them.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> It is sure nice and all.
> But exactly how does that help?
> 
> So you are bringing in a 3th temp?
> Which most of us won't use anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still stuck with the same info. Can use my 8320 up to 72c package.
> My 4.96 clock with 2680 cpu-nb and 2140 c8 ram tops at 68c for both the socket and package under IBT.


For example,looks like a lot people didnt know that max. temp for 95w is 71 degrees celsius while 125w is 61 degrees celsius.
And when i put that up there is personal attacks at same second which i cannot comprehend why.

For a long time now i dont let my chip pass 55 degrees tcase.

I put that link because some posters claims that FX 125w going with no sweat on 75 degrees.

I dont play smart guy. I just put up knowledge of people which know far better about FX then me.

I really like to see *pwnzilla* comment on Stilt post.

Important sentence:

_The actual die temperature information is not directly available on these processors. The actual die temperature is significantly higher
than the tCase or the tCTL control value indicates._


----------



## mus1mus

That thread is :TLDR for me. So please explain how we can obtain this TCase value. Rather get a reading of the said item.









Occurs to me, I can still push my chip up to 80C on cores and not throttle nor produce instability with stressing apps.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That thread is :TLDR for me. So please explain how we can obtain this TCase value. Rather get a reading of the said item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occurs to me, I can still push my chip up to 80C on cores and not throttle nor produce instability with stressing apps.


You can manually disable/limit throtling on some boards.

Let me ask you something,if your CPU temp is 80C what you think your actual die temp is?
Higher or lower?

_Stilt:
So when you are talking about the temperature always use the tCase temperature instead of the tCTL control value._


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> For example,looks like a lot people didnt know that max. temp for 95w is 71 degrees celsius while 125w is 61 degrees celsius.
> And when i put that up there is personal attacks at same second which i cannot comprehend why.
> 
> For a long time now i dont let my chip pass 55 degrees tcase.
> 
> I put that link because some posters claims that FX 125w going with no sweat on 75 degrees.
> 
> I dont play smart guy. I just put up knowledge of people which know far better about FX then me.
> 
> I really like to see *pwnzilla* comment on Stilt post.


Funny, you are not even clarifying what specifics to temps you where implying to, then proceed to claim that it's not your fault for not claiming so. Stilt only bases his claims on chips that he used in conjuncture with tcase, even though everyone in the forum during the conversation before hand was based on core analysis temps. So don't go boasting after you weren't specific in the first place, before posting what you knew everyone was talking about.
Place facts before claims and you won't get hassled.

Also no personal attacks, not sure how saying ignore is a personal attack when calling someone out by screen name in a post(against TOS) is but w/e.


----------



## pshootr

So I run at 4.5 now because I have not got 4.6 stable yet. Actually 4.5 needs more testing too.

Anyways. I figured I would up the voltage to like 1.4ish volts but leave the clock at 4.5. The system froze very fast, so it is the voltage and or heat causing the freeze apparently. Unless I do have a weak core. As stated in a previous post, I ran 4.8 successfully on 4 cores, but then froze again when I tried 1 core from each module.

While it is true that quality air coolers will maintain relatively comparable load temps when compared to AIO units. The point that is often neglected is how fast the heat can be transferred. This part seems to be essential to achieving higher clocks due to the voltage needed.

This is driving me nuts


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> So I run at 4.5 now because I have not got 4.6 stable yet. Actually 4.5 needs more testing too.
> 
> Anyways. I figured I would up the voltage to like 1.4ish volts but leave the clock at 4.5. The system froze very fast, so it is the voltage and or heat causing the freeze apparently. Unless I do have a weak core. As stated in a previous post, I ran 4.8 successfully on 4 cores, but then froze again when I tried 1 core from each module.
> 
> While it is true that quality air coolers will maintain relatively comparable load temps when compared to AIO units. The point that is often neglected is how fast the heat can be transferred. This part seems to be essential to achieving higher clocks due to the voltage needed.
> 
> This is driving me nuts


4,9 with 1,392v
FX8370,tested with 10+hours of transcoding and little bit of IBT.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> You can manually disable/limit throtling on some boards.
> 
> Let me ask you something,if your CPU temp is 80C what you think your actual die temp is?
> Higher or lower?
> 
> _Stilt:
> So when you are talking about the temperature always use the tCase temperature instead of the tCTL control value._


Is this a quiz?









Die temp is probably lower.
But whatever value you look at, software readings are always inaccurate. Period.

But we have to roll with the data we have, right?
Although 80c wouldn't be a temp I'd be happy with, be it socket or package.

And the 55c max was advised with the bulldozer chips. These would be "safe" up to 62c but indeed have a high risk of producing errors when they were above 55c.

I really tend to keep to my current knowledge. There are so many people advising different things.... it's confusing.
Since I have been overclocking for more than 5 years I want proper, tested, info before I consider changing my tactics. One link going against most people's knowledge is not gonna cut it for me.

No offense to you.
Nothing personal.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> So I run at 4.5 now because I have not got 4.6 stable yet. Actually 4.5 needs more testing too.
> 
> Anyways. I figured I would up the voltage to like 1.4ish volts but leave the clock at 4.5. The system froze very fast, so it is the voltage and or heat causing the freeze apparently. Unless I do have a weak core. As stated in a previous post, I ran 4.8 successfully on 4 cores, but then froze again when I tried 1 core from each module.
> 
> While it is true that quality air coolers will maintain relatively comparable load temps when compared to AIO units. The point that is often neglected is how fast the heat can be transferred. This part seems to be essential to achieving higher clocks due to the voltage needed.
> 
> This is driving me nuts


What was the highest temp you see things get before it freezes?
Have you tried even higher voltage? Although I doubt that fixes it.

Could be various things.
Like you said, 4.5 needs more testing too.
Start with making proper basics...
Changing things from a unstable basis is not the way to go. Too many variables then.

And sure, disabling a few cores help. But you could just as well have bought an 6350 then.









Can you post full info on your 4.5 clock? fsb, multi, cpu-nb, ht, ram and all voltages.
We can then look on where to start bud.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 4,9 with 1,392v
> FX8370,tested with 10+hours of transcoding and little bit of IBT.


What does that help?
It's like shoving something in his face.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 4,9 with 1,392v
> FX8370,tested with 10+hours of transcoding and little bit of IBT.


Even if the testing is to be considered minimal, that is still impressive.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Is this a quiz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die temp is probably lower.
> But whatever value you look at, software readings are always inaccurate. Period.
> 
> But we have to roll with the data we have, right?
> Although 80c wouldn't be a temp I'd be happy with, be it socket or package.
> 
> And the 55c max was advised with the bulldozer chips. These would be "safe" up to 62c but indeed have a high risk of producing errors when they were above 55c.
> 
> I really tend to keep to my current knowledge. There are so many people advising different things.... it's confusing.
> Since I have been overclocking for more than 5 years I want proper, tested, info before I consider changing my tactics. One link going against most people's knowledge is not gonna cut it for me.
> 
> No offense to you.
> Nothing personal.


I respect your point.

I link that because that guy(Stilt) is not some unknown OCer.
He is well known in world of OC and his expertise going way beyond simple OC.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Even if the testing is to be considered minimal, that is still impressive.


If you consider 10+ hours transcoding minimal.


----------



## pwnzilla61

What is your actual voltage during load though including temps? Your LLC is set to ultra so it has to be jumping by a good margin(more so with out knowing what board and psu you are using). And saying and showing 10 hours of coding are two different things.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> What is your actual voltage during load though including temps? Your LLC is set to ultra so it has to be jumping by a good margin. And saying and showing 10 hours of coding are two different things.


1,416-1,420 if i recall correctly.

But i will do test on very high and post results ofc. with volts,temps etc...

Rock stable.









But i think its safe to say that no 8350/8320 will not pass high IBT-AVX on that vcore.

FX8370 is another beast.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 1,416-1,420 if i recall correctly.
> 
> But i will do test on very high and post results ofc. with volts,temps etc...
> 
> Rock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think its safe to say that no 8350/8320 will not pass high IBT-AVX on that vcore.
> 
> FX8370 is another beast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 1,416-1,420 if i recall correctly.
> 
> But i will do test on very high and post results ofc. with volts,temps etc...
> 
> Rock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think its safe to say that no 8350/8320 will not pass high IBT-AVX on that vcore.
> 
> FX8370 is another beast.


Just do OCCT for while, It'll give us full details with out being overbearing. It'll give me a good idea of the overall spec of what the chip can do, all in one program.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I respect your point.
> 
> I link that because that guy(Stilt) is not some unknown OCer.
> He is well known in world of OC and his expertise going way beyond simple OC.


I agree on you.
And I don't want to argue anymore.

But the point remains:
You reported that the max temp is actually way lower. But you were talking about another temp, one that most of us don't use as a guideline.
Doing that will only cause confusion amongst inexperienced users here. That only makes things worse.









Give more info on how to actually monitor tCase, that would help.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ok so the question is temps, what should I be looking at, I've used core temps as my guide.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Taking AMD Overrive as my guide and its 71 degrees cel. Its always worked for me so whats new.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 75 degrees celsius is way too much for 125w FX.
> Electron migration and degradation of chip cannot be avoided.
> 
> 61 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 125w
> 71 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 95w


hahaha no..

show me a degraded chip, that isn't in the hands of a horrible overclocked. These chips are incredibly hard to kill.

temp limit is 72^ for ALL Piledriver chips. Download AMD overdrive and check your thermal margins for your self.

stop spouting misinformation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Regarding temperature,everything above 50 degrees celsius is unstable territory for FX.
> 
> It's slightly better with 95w E variants.


BS, utter BS.. these chips don't get issues until 70+ degrees, look at your board if you having issue before then...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Even though the FXs are powerful beasts, I wouldn't spend anything fkr higher clocks, if you are already cool with an h80 you should stock with it


eh... your not even stable how can you say this?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hahaha no..
> 
> show me a degraded chip, that isn't in the hands of a horrible overclocked. These chips are incredibly hard to kill.
> 
> temp limit is 72^ for ALL Piledriver chips. Download AMD overdrive and check your thermal margins for your self.


Yep,for tctl is 71 and i was refering on tCase.

Thats why misunderstanding.









And in that post which you quote clearly is written tCase not tctl.


----------



## hawker-gb

Or you think the guys in AMD are also wrong:

Ticket regarding my question about FX8150

_Dear Customer,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.

*The 61℃ is the max Tcase*, it is the maximum case temperature specification.

*The 70℃ is max Tctl*, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care_

Translated for FX chips and tCase(Stilt):

*Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:

Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C*

For example,both FX8370(125w) and 8320 (95w) have same tctl of 71 degrees celsius,but 8320E have higher margin on tCase temp.(71 vs. 61 on 8370)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hahaha no..
> 
> show me a degraded chip, that isn't in the hands of a horrible overclocked. These chips are incredibly hard to kill.
> 
> temp limit is 72^ for ALL Piledriver chips. Download AMD overdrive and check your thermal margins for your self.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,for tctl is 71 and i was refering on tCase.
> 
> Thats why misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in that post which you quote clearly is written tCase not tctl.
Click to expand...

still incorrect. its been common knowledge in this thread that the Tcase as you say or Socket as we say.. can handle higher temps then your cpu readout. on average about 10^

we are talking about piledriver.. not bulldozer.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok so the question is temps, what should I be looking at, I've used core temps as my guide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking AMD Overrive as my guide and its 71 degrees cel. Its always worked for me so whats new.


I don't use AOD. I'm alergic to that.
But by looking at it. The margin is the room you have left for the max adviced temp right? Then the max adviced CORE temp would be indeed 71c
That is exactly in line with my info. 70c max on cores(package) and 80c on the cpu(socket).

Stick to your current game. No need to change a winning team.

That said, I just have to ask.
Why do you use AOD?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hahaha no..
> 
> show me a degraded chip, that isn't in the hands of a horrible overclocked. These chips are incredibly hard to kill.
> 
> temp limit is 72^ for ALL Piledriver chips. Download AMD overdrive and check your thermal margins for your self.
> 
> stop spouting misinformation.
> BS, utter BS.. these chips don't get issues until 70+ degrees, look at your board if you having issue before then...
> eh... your not even stable how can you say this?


Haha, flail.









I was thinking, when would he join in on the discussion.

Like I said, one can bring different temps in the game but that is not the ones we use as guidance.
70c core, 80c socket.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok so the question is temps, what should I be looking at, I've used core temps as my guide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking AMD Overrive as my guide and its 71 degrees cel. Its always worked for me so whats new.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use AOD. I'm alergic to that.
> But by looking at it. The margin is the room you have left for the max adviced temp right? Then the max adviced CORE temp would be indeed 71c
> That is exactly in line with my info. 70c max on cores(package) and 80c on the cpu(socket).
> 
> Stick to your current game. No need to change a winning team.
> 
> That said, I just have to ask.
> *Why do you use AOD*?
Click to expand...

it shows the amount of thermal margin you have left to work with.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> still incorrect. its been common knowledge in this thread that the Tcase as you say or Socket as we say.. can handle higher temps then your cpu readout. on average about 10^
> 
> we are talking about piledriver.. not bulldozer.


Its not incorrect.

Link to post 59

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me/page3

Maybe he is noob then.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't use AOD. I'm alergic to that.
> But by looking at it. The margin is the room you have left for the max adviced temp right? Then the max adviced CORE temp would be indeed 71c
> That is exactly in line with my info. 70c max on cores(package) and 80c on the cpu(socket).
> 
> Stick to your current game. No need to change a winning team.
> 
> That said, I just have to ask.
> Why do you use AOD?


I dont. I have it so when some one says your temps are all wrong I can fire it up and show the thermal margin ( and show it next to my core temps ) I have loads of software I only use once in a while, usually when seeking an answer to a stupid question I've posted.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> still incorrect. its been common knowledge in this thread that the Tcase as you say or Socket as we say.. can handle higher temps then your cpu readout. on average about 10^
> 
> we are talking about piledriver.. not bulldozer.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not incorrect.
> 
> Link to post 59
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me/page3
> 
> Maybe he is noob then.
Click to expand...



if his word is Law then explain this....

I respect his opinions on the new models, however anything after that is mumbo jumbo...

he claims things that he couldn't possibly know, and alot of what he said is contradictory to what has been seen here over almost 2 years and what is proven by amd..

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289461-A-little-birdie-told-me&p=5237937&viewfull=1#post5237937


Spoiler: Warning:little bit from that thread...






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Or you think the guys in AMD are also wrong:
> 
> Ticket regarding my question about FX8150
> 
> _Dear Customer,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.
> 
> *The 61℃ is the max Tcase*, it is the maximum case temperature specification.
> 
> *The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.*
> 
> If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care_


Do you ever wonder why that line is there?

Do you not think that AMD knows their designs better then some overclocker? Do you not think they would use their Rather expensive Labs and testing suites to come up with a rather accurate equation to give you a fairly close temp so that you know what is going on with your chip?

its a little silly to think that they didn't.


----------



## hawker-gb

I don't say his words are law but he got a lot of accomplishments behind.
Not only world record and OC stuff.

Maybe he got insights and knowledge we don't have access to.

And You ad hoc discarding him.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I don't say his words are law but he got a lot of accomplishments behind.
> Not only world record and OC stuff.
> 
> Maybe he got insights and knowledge we don't have access to.
> 
> And You ad hoc discarding him.


Haha, you keep going at it.
Give it up.

Flail said it. There is no more to say.

You really think that one person knows more then what we stand for here for years, plus what amd states themselves.
C'mon.


----------



## hawker-gb

After my post of various tCase temp you start having fun with this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hahaha no..
> 
> show me a degraded chip, that isn't in the hands of a horrible overclocked. These chips are incredibly hard to kill.
> 
> temp limit is 72^ for ALL Piledriver chips. Download AMD overdrive and check your thermal margins for your self.
> 
> stop spouting misinformation.
> BS, utter BS.. these chips don't get issues until 70+ degrees, look at your board if you having issue before then...
> eh... your not even stable how can you say this?


And then you support my case with quoting my post which include this:

_Dear Customer,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.

*The 61℃ is the max Tcase, it is the maximum case temperature specification.*

*The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.
*
If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care_

So,AMD said that 61 is max tCase temp which is in line with this:

Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:

Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C

Really Flail,can you see difference between tCase and Tctl?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I don't say his words are law but he got a lot of accomplishments behind.
> Not only world record and OC stuff.
> 
> Maybe he got insights and knowledge we don't have access to.
> 
> And You ad hoc discarding him.


you misunderstand.

I'm not discarding him. I'm discarding some of the things that he posted.

-no form of proof or source.
-contradicts a lot of what is common knowledge here
-he seems to be the only one saying it aside from him.

i'll use Seronx, as an example.. Dude posts wild claims.. but normally always posts something to back it up...(weather it ever see the light of day is another thing)

I'm just not going to up and believe something without proof, just because someone holds a record says so.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> After my post of various tCase temp you start having fun with this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hahaha no..
> 
> show me a degraded chip, that isn't in the hands of a horrible overclocked. These chips are incredibly hard to kill.
> 
> temp limit is 72^ for ALL Piledriver chips. Download AMD overdrive and check your thermal margins for your self.
> 
> stop spouting misinformation.
> BS, utter BS.. these chips don't get issues until 70+ degrees, look at your board if you having issue before then...
> eh... your not even stable how can you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> And then you support my case with quoting my post which include this:
> 
> _Dear Customer,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.
> 
> *The 61℃ is the max Tcase, it is the maximum case temperature specification.*
> 
> *The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.
> *
> If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care_
> 
> So,AMD said that 61 is max tCase temp which is in line with this:
> 
> *Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:
> 
> Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
> Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
> Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
> Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
> Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
> Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C*
> 
> Really Flail,can you see difference between tCase and Tctl?
Click to expand...

this was post by the stilt not AMD

yes i know the difference. what i'm say is the difference doesn't matter. That has all been figured out and locked in before the launch of the chip.

AMD tells you to use the Tctl, they made the chip, why do you doubt them?

If the Tcase was the IMPORTANT temp here don't ya think AMD would tell you to use that one? if it was also that important the motherboard makers would not be able to get away with arbitrarily changing those values

the fact my Tcase will reach higher then that 61.1 degrees CONSTANTLY kuz you know I do more than just game on my computer... it actually work a fair amount. you would think after running over a year and half like this i would be seeing some "degradation" as you say...

fact of the matter is.. I've not seen any degradation at all

so where does that leave this, if degradation is so unavoidable.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this was post by the stilt not AMD
> 
> yes i know the difference. what i'm say is the difference doesn't matter. That has all been figured out and locked in before the launch of the chip.
> 
> AMD tells you to use the Tctl, they made the chip, why do you doubt them?
> 
> If the Tcase was the IMPORTANT temp here don't ya think AMD would tell you to use that one? if it was also that important the motherboard makers would not be able to get away with arbitrarily changing those values


I am not point on that. You laugh at statement (mine supported by AMD on tCase temp.)

AMD mail clearly said that 61 degrees celsius is maax. tCase temp.

After that you start laughing that is not true.

Can we agree that AMD said that 61 degrees is max tCase for 125w?

Max tctl for all FX is 71 degrees celsius.

I must ask(all) :
When redout on CPU temp is ,lets say 75 degrees, what you think how much is your actual die temperature.
Pure thermodynamics. Please just answer that.

EDIT: if AMD think that tCase is not needed why they write it at all?


----------



## 3DVu

I call BS on whoever takes official informations ad ABSOLUTE LIMITS.

I may not be the best overclocker out therd, but ad far ad I remember those maximum temps were taken straight from the old Phenom II chips.

I may not be IBT Stabile, but what does it Mean? My chip fan well over 79 °C in a couple of testing occasions. Thing is, from my POV very little van happen if you don't keep those temps for a long time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this was post by the stilt not AMD
> 
> yes i know the difference. what i'm say is the difference doesn't matter. That has all been figured out and locked in before the launch of the chip.
> 
> AMD tells you to use the Tctl, they made the chip, why do you doubt them?
> 
> If the Tcase was the IMPORTANT temp here don't ya think AMD would tell you to use that one? if it was also that important the motherboard makers would not be able to get away with arbitrarily changing those values
> 
> 
> 
> I am not point on that. You laugh at statement (mine supported by AMD on tCase temp.)
> 
> AMD mail clearly said that 61 degrees celsius is maax. tCase temp.
> 
> After that you start laughing that is not true.
> 
> Can we agree that AMD said that 61 degrees is max tCase for 125w?
> 
> Max tctl for all FX is 71 degrees celsius.
> 
> I must ask(all) :
> When redout on CPU temp is ,lets say 75 degrees, what you think how much is your actual die temperature.
> Pure thermodynamics. Please just answer that.
Click to expand...

pretty damn close.. there is no sensor.. it is a calculation based on undisclosed factors by AMD

that is what i'm getting at, with their labs and testing sites they would have been able to get this very very accurate. They are the ONLY ones with access to un-soldered Dies, therefore the only ones able to test and figure it out.

its asinine to think otherwise


----------



## gertruude

ive always believed u use socket temp under 50C above that and i follow core/package temp up to 72C

am i wrong?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> pretty damn close.. there is no sensor.. it is a calculation based on undisclosed factors by AMD
> 
> that is what i'm getting at, with their labs and testing sites they would have been able to get this very very accurate. They are the ONLY ones with access to un-soldered Dies, therefore the only ones able to test and figure it out.
> 
> its asinine to think otherwise


Its not too damn close thanks to thermodynamics.

But that have nothing to do with AMD mail which clearly stated above.
61 degrees tCase
71 degrees tctl

So tCase is also important because AMD point it out.
And you think we can disregard it?
Why you laugh at that post and call it BS when AMD put that out?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive always believed u use socket temp under 50C above that and i follow core/package temp up to 72C
> 
> am i wrong?


IME, i've had no issues, not a single one Under 75^ on the socket.

I try to keep my socket no higher then 10^ over core/package

worked out for me since i figured out what sable was for these chips LOL so 1.5 year?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IME, i've had no issues, not a single one Under 75^ on the socket.
> 
> I try to keep my socket no higher then 10^ over core/package
> 
> worked out for me since i figured out what sable was for these chips LOL so 1.5 year?


ive h ad mine for over 2 years and no problems running it how i said







even on air


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Could be various things.
> Like you said, 4.5 needs more testing too.
> Start with making proper basics...
> Changing things from a unstable basis is not the way to go. Too many variables then.
> 
> And sure, disabling a few cores help. But you could just as well have bought an 6350 then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post full info on your 4.5 clock? fsb, multi, cpu-nb, ht, ram and all voltages.
> We can then look on where to start bud.


Well, as far as anything past 1.4v I will freeze almost instantly regardless of clockspeed (like 1-2 seconds in to a test). I would worry about getting stable if I could get past that issue first.

Running 4.8 on 4 cores was just a test to see if it was clock related. What was interesting is that I did not insta-freez while on the 1st 4 cores, but as soon as I changed to 1 core per module I was back to insta-freezing. It was speculated that maybe one of the latter cores may have higher leakage, but If that is the case then voltage should solve the issue. And apparently it doesn't.
So it is my belief that the 3rd module is weak. Only way to tell I guess is to put the chip on to a loop.









It was also speculated that temp may be the only issue, however I do not believe the chip is hitting 70C in less than 2 seconds (faster than software can report the temp). I fail to see why cores 5-8 would overheat in 1-2 seconds, when cores 1-4 do not. It was speculated that if one of the cores from 5-8 were leaky, then maybe that would explain why those cores temps would skyrocket in comparison to the first 4 cores. But I'm not so sure I can go with that. I never even see 60C before it insta-freezes.

Here is my last test at 4.5 Funny thing is IBT failed. Then I upped the CPU/NB voltage and got better results with IBT, but can't remember how many passes. IBT is new to me, and I sometimes question its reliability. (Sometimes you pass 20 passes, sometimes you don't) Same could be said for any software I guess, if your not actually stable hehe.

Multi only, RAM settings auto.

CPU/NB 2200 1.2v

HTT 2600 1.210v (I believe)


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive always believed u use socket temp under 50C above that and i follow core/package temp up to 72C
> 
> am i wrong?


And what if your CPU temp gone over 80 while your core is well inside thermal margin of 71?

What you think which is your actual die temp then?
On which temp silicon degradation starts?


----------



## pshootr

Deleted. (Meant to edit previous post)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> pretty damn close.. there is no sensor.. it is a calculation based on undisclosed factors by AMD
> 
> that is what i'm getting at, with their labs and testing sites they would have been able to get this very very accurate. They are the ONLY ones with access to un-soldered Dies, therefore the only ones able to test and figure it out.
> 
> its asinine to think otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> Its not too damn close thanks to thermodynamics.
> 
> But that have nothing to do with AMD mail which clearly stated above.
> 61 degrees tCase
> 71 degrees tctl
> 
> So tCase is also important because AMD point it out.
> And you think we can disregard it?
> Why you laugh at that post and call it BS when AMD put that out?
Click to expand...

Do you really think the people at AMD are no using the concepts of thermodynamic in their equations?? are you really that daft?

if it was that important, AMD wouldn't let Motherboard makers arbitrarily change it. Serious if this was a factor that could burn up the chip to the point of utter damage it wouldn't be allowed

this is why we have HPC mode options in the bios, which if not enabled will throttle when the socket reaches 72^ not quite the 61^ listed...

show me something from AMD about pile-driver and temps and maybe i'll take your word for it, over the guys at AMD when i was at one of their office with my APU. but then again... maybe not.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> And what if your CPU temp gone over 80 while your core is well inside thermal margin of 71?
> 
> What you think which is your actual die temp then?
> On which temp silicon degradation starts?


socket temps are normally 5-10C over core temps

i dont care about socket temps really and ive never had an issue


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> socket temps are normally 5-10C over core temps
> 
> i dont care about socket temps really and ive never had an issue


After I put cooling on the back of my socket, idle temps were the same core/socket. Although at load the core is usually cooler. I think it is still important to monitor both.

I like to stay within 62C on core, and 70C on socket. Thats just me.

Edit: For instance, if your core was 61C (still within spec), but your socket was 75C, that could still be dangerous.


----------



## hawker-gb

You misunderstood me completely.

I said that both temp should be watched.

And you disregard tcase completely to go with temp. which is better suit you.

Tcase must not go over 61 according to Amd.
Tctl must not go over 71 for all Fx chips.

And with 80 degrees on tcase you are well above safe temp.
Maybe AMD points that 61 degrees just for fun.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> And what if your CPU temp gone over 80 while your core is well inside thermal margin of 71?
> 
> What you think which is your actual die temp then?
> On which temp silicon degradation starts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> After I put cooling on the back of my socket, idle temps were the same core/socket. Although at load the core is usually cooler. I think it is still important to monitor both.
> 
> I like to stay within 62C on core, and 70C on socket. Thats just me.
> 
> For instance, if your core was 62C, but your socket was 75C, that could be dangerous.


Everyone uses it's own, comfortable, limits I guess.

My absolute max is either core or socket 72c.

Mine are actually very close to each other:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> You misunderstood me completely.
> 
> I said that both temp should be watched.
> 
> And you disregard tcase completely to go with temp. which is better suit you.
> 
> Tcase must not go over 61 according to Amd.
> Tctl must not go over 71 for all Fx chips.
> 
> And with 80 degrees on tcase you are well above safe temp.
> Maybe AMD points that 61 degrees just for fun.


Dude, stop it.

Your keep talking about tCase, we are talking about something else.
We put our focus on core and socket....

Why are you so persistent?
Why are you defending one guy who looks to know better then all of us AND amd.

Really


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> After I put cooling on the back of my socket, idle temps were the same core/socket. Although at load the core is usually cooler. I think it is still important to monitor both.
> 
> I like to stay within 62C on core, and 70C on socket. Thats just me.
> 
> For instance, if your core was 62C, but your socket was 75C, that could be dangerous.


id be inclined to think thats too much of a difference and theres an issue there somewhere


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Dude, stop it.
> 
> Your keep talking about tCase, we are talking about something else.
> We put our focus on core and socket....
> 
> Why are you so persistent?
> Why are you defending one guy who looks to know better then all of us AND amd.
> 
> Really


AMD talking about tcase:

_Dear Customer,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.

*The 61℃ is the max Tcase*, it is the maximum case temperature specification.

The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care_


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id be inclined to think thats too much of a difference and theres an issue there somewhere


It depends on your setup is my point. As I said my scaling changed alot after I started cooling my socket. Other factors may include motherboard used, or airflow in the case. So you can not always coun't on core being x-amount cooler than the socket. 









Also scaling will change depending voltage being used. So like I said, it is not a bad idea to monitor both.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> AMD talking about tcase:
> 
> _Dear Customer,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200609443]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> I understand that you have questions regarding specification. If this is incorrect, please let me know as the information provided may change.
> 
> *The 61℃ is the max Tcase*, it is the maximum case temperature specification.
> 
> The 70℃ is max Tctl, it is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that should be used for system thermal management policies.
> 
> If you have any other questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reply to this e-mail directly and I will try to provide any additional information that you may require. Thank you for contacting AMD!
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care_












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well, as far as anything past 1.4v I will freeze almost instantly regardless of clockspeed (like 1-2 seconds in to a test). I would worry about getting stable if I could get past that issue first.
> 
> Running 4.8 on 4 cores was just a test to see if it was clock related. What was interesting is that I did not insta-freez while on the 1st 4 cores, but as soon as I changed to 1 core per module I was back to insta-freezing. It was speculated that maybe one of the latter cores may have higher leakage, but If that is the case then voltage should solve the issue. And apparently it doesn't.
> So it is my belief that the 3rd module is weak. Only way to tell I guess is to put the chip on to a loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also speculated that temp may be the only issue, however I do not believe the chip is hitting 70C in less than 2 seconds (faster than software can report the temp). I fail to see why cores 5-8 would overheat in 1-2 seconds, when cores 1-4 do not. It was speculated that if one of the cores from 5-8 were leaky, then maybe that would explain why those cores temps would skyrocket in comparison to the first 4 cores. But I'm not so sure I can go with that. I never even see 60C before it insta-freezes.
> 
> Here is my last test at 4.5 Funny thing is IBT failed. Then I upped the CPU/NB voltage and got better results with IBT, but can't remember how many passes. IBT is new to me, and I sometimes question its reliability. (Sometimes you pass 20 passes, sometimes you don't) Same could be said for any software I guess, if your not actually stable hehe.
> 
> Multi only, RAM settings auto.
> 
> CPU/NB 2200 1.2v
> 
> HTT 2600 1.210v (I believe)


It's different. I like it.
I am now thinking about some bios settings, have they been discussed yet?

I know my system freezes when I get too high. But that is really TOO high. Like benching on 5.3ghz with 1.6v.

I find it weird that you actually run 4.5 with less then 1.4v, but can't get 4.6 with 1.45v. Hmmm.
Do set your ram manual though. Everything that says auto, I don't like.









How are the other settings in the bios?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's different. I like it.
> I am now thinking about some bios settings, have they been discussed yet?
> 
> I know my system freezes when I get too high. But that is really TOO high. Like benching on 5.3ghz with 1.6v.
> 
> I find it weird that you actually run 4.5 with less then 1.4v, but can't get 4.6 with 1.45v. Hmmm.
> Do set your ram manual though. Everything that says auto, I don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the other settings in the bios?


My board does not have a lot of the extra settings that the kitty has. I have tried a lot of different settings for vcore, cpu/nb voltage/speed, htt speed/voltage, and the two choices I have for pll. Nothing seems to make a difference.

I left my ram settings on auto because I am not overclocking the RAM yet, and the only settings I know anything about (the standard timings, and voltage), are being set correctly with auto (with the exception of DRAM voltage). One funny thing though, I noticed since I got this chip and updated my bios, the board is setting DRAM voltage to 1.58v instead of the stock 1.5v. So I set DRAM voltage to 1.5 manually. Strange huh?

All power saving features off.

I ran 4.6 at 1.384v and prime seemed ok (couldn't run for hours because of temps), but again IBT failed. Temps were high, so I started fooling with 4.5 instead.

Here is 4.6

Edit: had one wrong picture.


----------



## pshootr

Like I said, on all 8 cores, I can not go past 1.4v at any clockspeed (even 4.5) or I will instafreeze. (Or on one core from each module for that matter)

I can go 4.8 past 1.4v but only on the first 4 cores, not on 1 core from each module. (No testing done except to see if it would cause insta-freeze.)


----------



## pshootr

Deleted... OMG I did it again.. I meant to edit another post.. Sheesh, sorry guys.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> My board does not have a lot of the extra settings that the kitty has. I have tried a lot of different settings for vcore, cpu/nb voltage/speed, htt speed/voltage, and the two choices I have for pll. Nothing seems to make a difference.
> 
> I left my ram settings on auto because I am not overclocking the RAM yet, and the only settings I know anything about (the standard timings, and voltage), are being set correctly with auto (with the exception of DRAM voltage). One funny thing though, I noticed since I got this chip and updated my bios, the board is setting DRAM voltage to 1.58v instead of the stock 1.5v. So I set DRAM voltage to 1.5 manually. Strange huh?
> 
> All power saving features off.
> 
> I ran 4.6 at 1.384v and prime seemed ok (couldn't run for hours because of temps), but again IBT failed. Temps were high, so I started fooling with 4.5 instead.
> 
> Here is 4.6
> 
> Edit: had one wrong picture.


Hmm..

So you couldn't run prime longer because of temps.
You do know that IBT mostly runs your stuff hotter?
Might just be the cause of your freezes?

But, how come you have such high temps with pre 1.4v.
That cooler isn't exactly small now is it?

Have you tried a re-mount?

Try the fsb/Multi combo.
Like me, my chip likes it much better that way. I was struggling real bad to pass 4.8 with Multi only. With the 267 fsb I can go higher.
Just try things.

It's trial and error man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Like I said, on all 8 cores, I can not go past 1.4v at any clockspeed (even 4.5) or I will instafreeze. (Or on one core from each module for that matter)
> 
> I can go 4.8 past 1.4v but only on the first 4 cores. But not on 1 core from each module.


Thats plain logic.
I can go much higher with modules disabled too.

I am really tempted to blaim cooling...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Deleted... OMG I did it again.. I meant to edit another post.. Sheesh, sorry guys.


Yeah....
I know what you are doing there mister.

You are going for a nr. of posts rush.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> So you couldn't run prime longer because of temps.
> You do know that IBT mostly runs your stuff hotter?
> Might just be the cause of your freezes?
> 
> But, how come you have such high temps with pre 1.4v.
> That cooler isn't exactly small now is it?
> 
> Have you tried a re-mount?
> 
> Try the fsb/Multi combo.
> Like me, my chip likes it much better that way. I was struggling real bad to pass 4.8 with Multi only. With the 267 fsb I can go higher.
> Just try things.
> 
> It's trial and error man.
> Thats plain logic.
> I can go much higher with modules disabled too.
> 
> I am really tempted to blaim cooling...
> Yeah....
> I know what you are doing there mister.
> 
> You are going for a nr. of posts rush.


I do think I need a re-mount. (although I also think my IHS is far from flat) I would like to lap the IHS.

My point was that 4 cores (on the first two modules) does not cause insta-freeze, but 4 cores (one from each module) will cause insta-freeze. Maybe 4 cores will run hotter when using all modules?

Multi/FSB combo makes no difference.

For me small FFT causes more heat than IBT does.

Yes I am challenged.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I do think I need a re-mount. (although I also think my IHS is far from flat) I would like to lap the IHS.
> 
> My point was that 4 cores (on the first two modules) does not cause insta-freeze, but 4 cores (one from each module) will cause insta-freeze. Maybe 4 cores will run hotter when using all modules?
> 
> Multi/FSB combo makes no difference.
> 
> For me small FFT causes more heat than IBT does.
> 
> Yes I am challenged.


True. FX chips are convex.
Wouldn't bother lapping. It takes and awful lot of time for a few degrees at best.

Try the re-mount and see what that does for you.

Disabling cores, gives less stress.
And yes, there are most likely one or more cores that are a bit weak. Else the chip would've been an 8370e or higher. It's called binning.


----------



## Johan45

This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v


It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.


----------



## pshootr

Maybe what I should do is try to run prime with all modules enabled, but only run test on certain threads. At-least I think that is possible. I will have to look in to that. That may tell us more.

I know you can tell prime how many threads to run, I just don't know if you can tell it which threads to use.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.


Interesting.
Makes sense somehow. They meant to run at low voltage after all.

But your new 8320 is a non-e, right?

My older 8320 limits at around 5.2. At least with my current cooling.

Can probably go higher with more volts but I don't like the temps it reaches.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.


^
Pretty much nailed it there. Very similar to my experiences.


----------



## gertruude

@Chopper1591

here i did a little stress test for ya lol

i ran ibt on the lowest vcore i could run it on then i ran prime for over an hour on lowest i could do

ibt 1.572vcore



vs prime 1.524 small fft's


i think id prefer the prime over ibt as the difference in core temps and volts is huge


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.


I think you may be on to something here in relation to chips like mine. Although, it seems not everyone with an E-chip is experiencing this. I feel very unlucky


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @Chopper1591
> 
> here i did a little stress test for ya lol
> 
> i ran ibt on the lowest vcore i could run it on then i ran prime for over an hour on lowest i could do
> 
> ibt 1.572vcore
> 
> 
> 
> vs prime 1.524 small fft's
> 
> 
> i think id prefer the prime over ibt as the difference in core temps and volts is huge


The small FFT test doesn't use the ram or the IMC very much which makes a big difference. If you were to set a custom test in P95 to use half your available ram like IBT then I think you would find it makes a difference how much v_Core you need . The harder you work the ram the more stress it puts on the CPU etc...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be on to something here in relation to chips like mine. Although, it seems not everyone with an E-chip is experiencing this. I feel very unlucky
Click to expand...

This is where cooling plays a big part. Check the last CPU-z link in my sig. You'll see that the 8320 I had ran 6.66MHz with less than 1.6v on LN2. The cooler the chip the lower the voltage requirements for the same clocks.
@ chopper, It is an 8320 but it's new made on 1411 so the characteristics are very similar to the "E" version. My stock VID was 1.212


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The small FFT test doesn't use the ram or the IMC very much which makes a big difference. If you were to set a custom test in P95 to use half your available ram like IBT then I think you would find it makes a difference how much v_Core you need . The harder you work the ram the more stress it puts on the CPU etc...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is where cooling plays a big part. Check the last CPU-z link in my sig. You'll see that the 8320 I had ran 6.66MHz with less than 1.6v on LN2. The cooler the chip the lower the voltage requirements for the same clocks.
> @ chopper, It is an 8320 but it's new made on 1411 so the characteristics are very similar to the "E" version. My stock VID was 1.212


i was using small ffts just for the maximum heat output

i will run a custom p95 and post later


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.


makes me wonder if there is a higher baseline amperage require for these new chips.

considering the balance with ohms law equation has kinda lead me to think this way


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Try not to get lured in by the troll.
> Ah wel.
> It's just one of the drawbacks of the board.
> 
> If your current clock is doing it for you and in fact completely stable on the h80...
> I don't know if it is worth it to go custom loop.
> 
> What is your goal? More silent also?
> Do note that it will be pretty expensive to go full custom. I advice you not to skimp on parts.
> 
> It also depends on what you do with your system? Is your gpu enough for what you do with it?
> If you are somewhat a serious gamer, my vote goes to the gpu all the way!
> 
> I would buy a gpu first...


My current clock is more than plenty and I could probably even go back to 4.8 and not notice it when gaming. A bit more silent wouldn't hurt, although with my new JetFlos and homemade shrouds it's already much quieter than it was as standard.
My main problem is that I also do benching sometimes and you can never have enough cooling power for that. So the real issue is do I invest money into gaming or benching. TBH I'm leaning more towards the GPU myself, but then the already delayed custom loop plans would delay even further...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> makes me wonder if there is a higher baseline amperage require for these new chips.
> 
> considering the balance with ohms law equation has kinda lead me to think this way
Click to expand...

This I wouldn't know. I do know I threw everything the CHV-z had to offer at it and it made no difference. As long as it was light benching it could handle it but things like Cinebench would lock it up as soon as I hit start . I played with NB frequency all the way up to 3500 and it still wouldn't budge it. I managed 11.5 at 5.9 but 15 wouldn't run above 5.5. I just don't think it's a matter of getting the power as opposed to getting rid of it or using it. It's like it just gets too full and stops.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Try not to get lured in by the troll.
> Ah wel.
> It's just one of the drawbacks of the board.
> 
> If your current clock is doing it for you and in fact completely stable on the h80...
> I don't know if it is worth it to go custom loop.
> 
> What is your goal? More silent also?
> Do note that it will be pretty expensive to go full custom. I advice you not to skimp on parts.
> 
> It also depends on what you do with your system? Is your gpu enough for what you do with it?
> If you are somewhat a serious gamer, my vote goes to the gpu all the way!
> 
> I would buy a gpu first...
> 
> 
> 
> My current clock is more than plenty and I could probably even go back to 4.8 and not notice it when gaming. A bit more silent wouldn't hurt, although with my new JetFlos and homemade shrouds it's already much quieter than it was as standard.
> My main problem is that I also do benching sometimes and you can never have enough cooling power for that. So the real issue is do I invest money into gaming or benching. TBH I'm leaning more towards the GPU myself, but then the already delayed custom loop plans would delay even further...
Click to expand...

Go for the GPU, you can use it for benching and with the winter upon us just close the door, open the window and bench with a parka on.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is a trend I have seen with the "new breed" of FX CPUs. They're low leakage chips and meant to run on low voltages. I'm sure cooling plays a big part in pshootrs problem but the CPU behaves just like others I have seen. It would probably boot at above 5.0 GHz with low voltage but when you want it to do real work like stability testing it just locks up. The older CPUs you could push with additional voltage and eventually overcome the workload but the newer ones won't do this. The higher the voltage is the sooner they lock. The new 8320 I picked up ran cinebench at 5.4 with 1.45v
> 
> 
> It didn't matter how much more voltage or cooling I gave it it would not go any higher and I had this one really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> makes me wonder if there is a higher baseline amperage require for these new chips.
> 
> considering the balance with ohms law equation has kinda lead me to think this way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This I wouldn't know. I do know I threw everything the CHV-z had to offer at it and it made no difference. As long as it was light benching it could handle it but things like Cinebench would lock it up as soon as I hit start . I played with NB frequency all the way up to 3500 and it still wouldn't budge it. I managed 11.5 at 5.9 but 15 wouldn't run above 5.5. I just don't think it's a matter of getting the power as opposed to getting rid of it or using it. It's like it just gets too full and stops.
Click to expand...

I'm very much interested in picking up a new chip, and saving my current one for LN2 (eventually i might take the plunge)

these new chips don't seem to play the same game so to speak as the old FX chips.

easy way to test this is just have two high quality differing wattage PSUs like a 600-750 w vs 1000-1200w range.

its a suspicion i've have for awhile without being in a spot to test it easily, that PSU is playing a Larger factor in the overclocks then many may be aware of...

OFC this all may be tinfoil, but theoretically it seems slightly plausible in my mind

or... 5.5 is just the hard limit of the node without exotic cooling. (steamroller node limit comes to mind)


----------



## Johan45

My 9370 did the same thing just at a higher clock. I used 1K Superfower based PSU when benching.
I'm sure the PSU would have an impact if it was undersized but the board is going to limit it to 30A regardless. At least I think that's the CHV-z limit .


----------



## Alastair

Well I tried running 4.95GHz at all the way up to 1.594V. But nothing. Socket gets too hot at those voltages. And throttles at 75C. Cores are perfectly safe at nothing higher than 60C. Now unlike our friend who seems to think otherwise. My cores still have 10C of thermal headroom. But even with all the modifications I have made to the socket of my motherboard I can't keep her cool at anything higher than 1.584V in the 4.9GHz region when using IBT.

If Flail and the rest of the boys would like to look at my BIOS screenies to see if there is anything amiss. All the settings stayed the same EXCEPT for Base clock which was set to 253 = 253.8MHz real time due to Asus base clock overshoot, and then the multiplier to 19.5. So 253.8 x 19.5 = 4.95GHz. Due to lowering my base clock my RAM, NB and HTT slowed. So there should be no reason to adjust those voltages really as there should not be any stability issues there.





Now while I am quite suspect about the thread that guy posted earlier, there is something I wish to discuss. The Stilt seemed to have an interesting stability testing method of ONLY testing 4 cores or 2 modules at a time. Do you guys think there may be any merit to that? Somehow I do not think so. Since Windows 7 with hot fixes or windows8, will apply workloads to cores 0,2,4,6 and only THEN 1,3,5,8 in order to prevent a module from getting bogged down too much. From the sounds of it the Stilts logic is flawed, since he thinks the cores are loaded up in order and so a module will be loaded to capacity before shifting to a new one. What you guys think?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@alastair

What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?

Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.

Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?


----------



## Johan45

I'm just curios if you've tried a higher clock with your ram and NB closer to stock settings? IBT is pretty hard on the IMC and dropping those would lighten the load and allow you to drop the volts and eliminate some heat.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @alastair
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?


It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz? I know I won't reach 5. The motherboard doesn't have it in it with thermal headroom on the socket. But I thought 4.95 SHOULD JUST make it.

What is still considered safe for VDDA?

No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @alastair
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?
> 
> 
> 
> It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz.
> 
> What is still considered safe for VDDA?
> 
> No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.
Click to expand...

is that under load or is that in bios?

not sure about what is "safe" but i've noticed voltages between 2.6 and 2.7 seem to help.

whats your memory timings look like?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?


That's why I mentioned getting them closer to stock, that last little bit might be pushing them out of stability. I prefer to get my max Clok and then dial in the rest. Just makes it eaier to find where things are hung up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The small FFT test doesn't use the ram or the IMC very much which makes a big difference. If you were to set a custom test in P95 to use half your available ram like IBT then I think you would find it makes a difference how much v_Core you need . The harder you work the ram the more stress it puts on the CPU etc...


prime small ffts with 6gb of ram ran for 33 mins instead of the 17 for ibt very high and temps were slightly hotter on the socket for prime


still not taken as much vcore for prime as ibt 1.572 vs 1.548

and i still prefer prime


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @alastair
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?
> 
> 
> 
> It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz.
> 
> What is still considered safe for VDDA?
> 
> No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that under load or is that in bios?
> 
> not sure about what is "safe" but i've noticed voltages between 2.6 and 2.7 seem to help.
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
Click to expand...

Vcore is stated as under load. So if I say 4.9 @ 1.57 it means that is what CPU-Z and HW Info display when running IBT. As for VDDA. I set it .002 below what I am aiming for as there is a bit of boost there. So 2.58 for an intended 2.6v.

Stock memory is 2133 at 11-11-11-27 however I run at 9-9-10-24 1T @ 2063MHz currently.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @alastair
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?
> 
> 
> 
> It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz.
> 
> What is still considered safe for VDDA?
> 
> No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that under load or is that in bios?
> 
> not sure about what is "safe" but i've noticed voltages between 2.6 and 2.7 seem to help.
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vcore is stated as under load. So if I say 4.9 @ 1.57 it means that is what CPU-Z and HW Info display when running IBT. As for VDDA. I set it .002 below what I am aiming for as there is a bit of boost there. So 2.58 for an intended 2.6v.
> 
> Stock memory is 2133 at 11-11-11-27 however I run at 9-9-10-24 1T @ 2063MHz currently.
Click to expand...

try you ram with Stock timings and Command rate @ 2063.

IMHO your timings are too extreme for high cpu clocks.

or at looser timings.. 9-10-10-28-38-T2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I mentioned getting them closer to stock, that last little bit might be pushing them out of stability. I prefer to get my max Clok and then dial in the rest. Just makes it eaier to find where things are hung up.
Click to expand...

Not sure if it is the nb/ht or the timings... leaning towards the timings

those timings seem more imc stressful then the NB/ht settings.. IMHO


----------



## hawker-gb

Fast test,IBT-AVX very high , RAM 9-9-9-24 (1600Mhz) @ 1,65v (7 years old RAM)

47 degrees max socket and 42,6 max core temp.

FX8370 @ 4,7Ghz (1,33vcore)
On the picture you can see temps,voltages,etc...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Not sure if it is the nb/ht or the timings... leaning towards the timings
> 
> those timings seem more imc stressful then the NB/ht settings.. IMHO


That's kind of what I was getting at since his CPU_NB voltage is jacked up. Thought maybe it would give some thermal headroom as well. Just old habits of mine. Dropping busses to raise the core clock from the days before the unlocked multis.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Fast test,IBT-AVX very high , RAM 9-9-9-24 (1600Mhz) @ 1,65v (7 years old RAM)
> 
> 47 degrees max socket and 42,6 max core temp.
> 
> FX8370 @ 4,7Ghz (1,33vcore)
> On the picture you can see temps,voltages,etc...


But that voltage though.....









'da hell did that chip come from??


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> But that voltage though.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'da hell did that chip come from??


The monitor is from another screen shot than the IBT test.. You can tell by the average its a ruse ...


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The monitor is from another screen shot than the IBT test.. You can tell by the average its a ruse ...


Lol.

Monitor is in the same picture.

Picture is just croped later.









And this is not my first picture,feel free to check others and those in future.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Monitor is in the same picture.
> 
> Picturer is just croped later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is not my first picture,feel free to check others and those in future.


P.S. Next test follows shortly.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Monitor is in the same picture.
> 
> Picture is just croped later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is not my first picture,feel free to check others and those in future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> P.S. Next test follows shortly.


IF thats true then why does your load average not equate out to what the load average would be if you where running IBT.. Just saying










and apparently I missed your "NOT SAFE FOR..." ramble,,,,

Wanna try that with me as well?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> IF thats true then why does your load average not equate out to what the load average would be if you where running IBT.. Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently I missed your "NOT SAFE FOR..." ramble,,,,
> 
> Wanna try that with me as well?


You know,before and after IBT i can do something else with PC.









You know,average can vary in that case.

Or you dont know?

If you wanna SS as files i will gladly provide to you.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> You know,before and after IBT i can do something else with PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know,average can vary in that case.
> 
> Or you dont know?
> 
> If you wanna SS as files i will gladly provide to you.


so which was it before or after?

To prove it I want to see the monitor opened just before you start the IBT test and kept open during the test.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm not calling BS on anybody....

I do have to ask though:

If the chip does 4.7 @ 1.33v, why are you not breaking well over 5GHz with more voltage?

Why choose 4.7 as your stopping point? Just curious....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm not calling BS on anybody....
> 
> I do have to ask though:
> 
> If the chip does 4.7 @ 1.33v, why are you not breaking well over 5GHz with more voltage?
> 
> Why choose 4.7 as your stopping point? Just curious....


Cause he is a fake.. Ill call him out


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I could see this happening with a really nice specimen, and some phase change cooling..... I could even see it booting into windows on water......

BUT 4.7GHz STABLE ON 1.33v???

If that is the case, that thing has much longer legs, and it would be a crime not to stretch them out....


----------



## hawker-gb

Here it comes again:

Same thing but reseted HWinfo because of some member:

Ofc,i want apologize from F3ERS 2 ASH3S

EDIT: Switched to even bigger picture.

My dear suspicion guy F3ERS 2 ASH3S,i can do it as many time you want in any way you want.
Is picture clear enough for you? Wanna more?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I could see this happening with a really nice specimen, and some phase change cooling..... I could even see it booting into windows on water......
> 
> BUT 4.7GHz STABLE ON 1.33v???
> 
> If that is the case, that thing has much longer legs, and it would be a crime not to stretch them out....


I post earlier 4,9ghz with 1,39vcore. I will try to find for you.

Its about 10-15 pages before.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Here it comes again:
> 
> Same thing but reseted HWinfo because of some member:
> 
> Ofc,i want apologize from F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> 
> EDIT: Switched to even bigger picture.


nope 20 runs on Very High. Not 10.


----------



## Alastair

I want an E chip FX.


----------



## hawker-gb

Alastair,i will do it right now.

Stay tuned.

And this is not E chip, its FX8370.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I post earlier 4,9ghz with 1,39vcore. I will try to find for you.
> 
> Its about 10-15 pages before.


Touche, where is your limit on frequency? Now I am intrigued.. used to a lot of fakes.. however I also would have to say I haven't seen the 8370s in action

Ill give you an apology










I am now thinking of buying a 8370.. forgot that they exist.. these must be super binned or something..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, you got my attention too....

That's a damn nice chip!!!!

I'd be willing to bet though, that she still starts running dry past 5GHz, regardless of voltage.

I'd bet the voltage scaling goes from 1.4v @ 4.9GHz, to something like 1.5-1.55 for anything over 5GHz...

I've seen some nice vishera's all over the internet (can't recall one that nice, but close), and eve the ones that liked 5GHz at 1.45v, would still need 1.55v to get past 5.1.

Seems to just be a limitation of the silicon and architecture, regardless of voltage and thermals (speaking in terms of normal cooling/voltage, not extreme cooling/high voltage scenarios).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Was looking at newegg on these, it appears that they would be the same bin as the 9xxx series however not clocked as high,, almost think that it putters at higher clocks.. otherwise that is an impressive chip

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113374

AMD advertisement appears that they are the same rate as the 9xxx series just within the lower clock range


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Fast *test,IBT-AVX very high , RAM 9-9-9-24 (1600Mhz) @ 1,65v (7 years old RAM)
> *
> 47 degrees max socket and 42,6 max core temp.
> 
> FX8370 @ 4,7Ghz (1,33vcore)
> On the picture you can see temps,voltages,etc...


This got my attention though.







7 year old RAM.

DDR3 was announced in 2007. August to be exact. Got that on realease date?

That sure is a specimen.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Touche, where is your limit on frequency? Now I am intrigued.. used to a lot of fakes.. however I also would have to say I haven't seen the 8370s in action
> 
> Ill give you an apology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now thinking of buying a 8370.. forgot that they exist.. these must be super binned or something..


Thx m8,we are all hard headed sometime,especially me about that temperature debate few pages before.









FX8370 is "new" chip along with 8370E and 8320E.

I have 8320E also and you will fall on ass when i put those screens after tests. Great chip.









Dont mix 8370 with 9370. Its just different. maybe better production process? I dont know.

So far i try it on every frequency stable up to 4,9Ghz. I venture up until 5,2 but not tested fully yet.

Scaling of frequency and vcore(exact tested numbers):

4,5 1,26v
4,6 1,29
4,7 1,33
4,8 1.36
4,9 1.39

5,0 is 1,42 needed but not fully tested.

If you want i will post in next days SS for every Ghz.


----------



## cssorkinman

The 8370E I have will come reasonably close to that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513606/fx-8370-e-low-voltage-benching/10


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This got my attention though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 year old RAM.
> 
> DDR3 was announced in 2007. August to be exact. Got that on realease date?
> 
> That sure is a specimen.


RAM is Mushkin,year of production 2009.

So ,six years old.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

If you consider the 9370 is advertised at 220w. turbos at 4.7GHz with 1.5 vcore, and then consider that the 8370 is 125w, and turbos at 4.3, with a 1.4 vcore (or close to that I'm ASSUMING)
Then the 8370 could be of the SAME bin, and that would explain the usage of "370" in the name.....

Still though..... at $200, I just don't see it....

The 8310 is a 3.4GHz chip on tiger direct for like $120, and is rated at 95w. I'd bet it does pretty damn good at 1.5v, and that $80 could go elsewhere....

(Sorry, building this in my mind right now for myself







)


----------



## hawker-gb

I dig up SS from test a week ago.
Dont get fooled by "failure" in IBT because it was before @megaman tell me to run IBT in win7 compatibility mode.
It was fast test only on high but you will get the picture of capability.

So,FX8370 @4,5Ghz and 1,256vcore


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If you consider the 9370 is advertised at 220w. turbos at 4.7GHz with 1.5 vcore, and then consider that the 8370 is 125w, and turbos at 4.3, with a 1.4 vcore (or close to that I'm ASSUMING)
> Then the 8370 could be of the SAME bin, and that would explain the usage of "370" in the name.....
> 
> Still though..... at $200, I just don't see it....
> 
> The 8310 is a 3.4GHz chip on tiger direct for like $120, and is rated at 95w. I'd bet it does pretty damn good at 1.5v, and that $80 could go elsewhere....
> 
> (Sorry, building this in my mind right now for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You would think that as the 8350s can seem to do 4.5GHz at stock voltage a lot that the 8370 should do at least that or even better. I totally agree with you on the FX 8310. It's basically from the same bin as the 8320E/8370E as all three are 95W FX 8-Cores that began selling/shipping in September 2014. Seeing that the 'E' variants do so well the FX 8310 is probably closer to them than the other 125W variants. We're talking about 100MHz slower than the 125W 8320 yet at 95W TDP, at a low price.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If you consider the 9370 is advertised at 220w. turbos at 4.7GHz with 1.5 vcore, and then consider that the 8370 is 125w, and turbos at 4.3, with a 1.4 vcore (or close to that I'm ASSUMING)
> Then the 8370 could be of the SAME bin, and that would explain the usage of "370" in the name.....
> 
> Still though..... at $200, I just don't see it....
> 
> The 8310 is a 3.4GHz chip on tiger direct for like $120, and is rated at 95w. I'd bet it does pretty damn good at 1.5v, and that $80 could go elsewhere....
> 
> (Sorry, building this in my mind right now for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that as the 8350s can seem to do 4.5GHz at stock voltage a lot that the 8370 should do at least that or even better. I totally agree with you on the FX 8310. It's basically from the same bin as the 8320E/8370E as all three are 95W FX 8-Cores that began selling/shipping in September 2014. Seeing that the 'E' variants do so well the FX 8310 is probably closer to them than the other 125W variants. We're talking about 100MHz slower than the 125W 8320 yet at 95W TDP, at a low price.
Click to expand...

It's important to consider that some 8350's have a vid of 1.28 volts while others are nearly 1.4 and you open the can of worms labeled "stable"....... which everyone has to define for themselves it seems


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If you consider the 9370 is advertised at 220w. turbos at 4.7GHz with 1.5 vcore, and then consider that the 8370 is 125w, and turbos at 4.3, with a 1.4 vcore (or close to that I'm ASSUMING)
> Then the 8370 could be of the SAME bin, and that would explain the usage of "370" in the name.....
> 
> Still though..... at $200, I just don't see it....
> 
> The 8310 is a 3.4GHz chip on tiger direct for like $120, and is rated at 95w. I'd bet it does pretty damn good at 1.5v, and that $80 could go elsewhere....
> 
> (Sorry, building this in my mind right now for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That is what I was getting at.. Actually it makes sense, its new skew from AMD that fills the space between the 8350 being $170 or so and the 9370 at $220


----------



## pshootr

If you can not find any application, even testing software that causes an error or crash. Thats how I define stable. Anything else is just "Stable enough for me".


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> If you can not find any application, even testing software that causes an error or crash. Thats how I define stable. Anything else is just "Stable enough for me".


sane and sensible; not easily upset or disturbed.

so not me


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sane and sensible; not easily upset or disturbed.
> 
> so not me


LOL


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's important to consider that some 8350's have a vid of 1.28 volts while others are nearly 1.4 and you open the can of worms labeled "stable"....... which everyone has to define for themselves it seems


my 8320E has a vid of 1.13 but needs 1.524 under load at 4.8....saddens me deeply but that's how the lottery works I guess


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's important to consider that some 8350's have a vid of 1.28 volts while others are nearly 1.4 and you open the can of worms labeled "stable"....... which everyone has to define for themselves it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 8320E has a vid of 1.13 but needs 1.524 under load at 4.8....saddens me deeply but that's how the lottery works I guess
Click to expand...

I bet that one would run 3 ghz on a watch battery....lol . It would be fun to see just how much you could undervolt that and be stable at 3 ghz.

Curious, what tests are you running and how do they fail when pushing it above 4.5 ghz?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I bet that one would run 3 ghz on a watch battery....lol . It would be fun to see just how much you could undervolt that and be stable at 3 ghz.
> 
> Curious, what tests are you running and how do they fail when pushing it above 4.5 ghz?


mine doesnt fail at 4.5...But I run ibt at very high 20 passes..edit: just realized that wasn't aimed at me lol....though I should try that one day just to see...honestly I didnt even test this one at stock like I normally do...


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my 8320E has a vid of 1.13 but needs 1.524 under load at 4.8....saddens me deeply but that's how the lottery works I guess


and my 8320 has a vid of 1.38 and need 1.45 to be stable at 4.8, and 1.525 to stabilize at 5.0... you're right, the lottery is cruel sometimes.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I think it's the difference in scaling too.....

Many don't test their chip on lower voltages at stock speeds. Often times a board defaults to a certain voltage, and we go up from there.....
It's also the reason we see high overclocks on "stock voltages" sometimes....

And of course, the motherboard and cooling has tons to do with it also.

I learned something with bulldozer, that from my research seems to translate into piledriver also......
It's one thing that REALLY differs from thuban....

Thuban doesn't seem to give a damn about voltage past 1.5v without really good cooling to go with it. It wants to be cool, and if you are breaking 53-55c and reaching stability issues, it doesn't matter how much voltage you run to it, it's done....

With bulldozer/piledriver (though not nearly as bad with piledriver), it will take more voltage, even if temps become an issue, you can actually add more voltage to overcome the stability issues, but in turn you increase your temps even further. It's a viscous cycle at that point..... the higher your temps, the more voltage you need to maintain stability, the higher the voltage you use, the worse your temps become.

If you can slap any recently produced vishera on a good board (minimum UD3 but preferably sabertooth/crosshair), and give it some really good air cooling, or some decent water, you can give it 1.5-1.55v and hit between 4.7-5.1GHz.

Most of the newer chips I've seen will do really close to the highly desired 5GHz (and I theorize that they all CAN), but it's sometimes at the cost of the chips health. And that's either because you need 1.57+v to do it (which is the result of a not so great chip), or you risk it's life through unsettling temps.

Most of us just don't want to run more than 1.55v on an all-in-one water kit and air cooler.

I'd definitely try 1.6v on one of these chips if I could keeep it cool though. I am really itching to join that 5GHz club.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I think it's the difference in scaling too.....
> 
> Many don't test their chip on lower voltages at stock speeds. Often times a board defaults to a certain voltage, and we go up from there.....
> It's also the reason we see high overclocks on "stock voltages" sometimes....
> 
> And of course, the motherboard and cooling has tons to do with it also.
> 
> I learned something with bulldozer, that from my research seems to translate into piledriver also......
> It's one thing that REALLY differs from thuban....
> 
> Thuban doesn't seem to give a damn about voltage past 1.5v without really good cooling to go with it. It wants to be cool, and if you are breaking 53-55c and reaching stability issues, it doesn't matter how much voltage you run to it, it's done....
> 
> With bulldozer/piledriver (though not nearly as bad with piledriver), it will take more voltage, even if temps become an issue, you can actually add more voltage to overcome the stability issues, but in turn you increase your temps even further. It's a viscous cycle at that point..... the higher your temps, the more voltage you need to maintain stability, the higher the voltage you use, the worse your temps become.
> 
> If you can slap any recently produced vishera on a good board (minimum UD3 but preferably sabertooth/crosshair), and give it some really good air cooling, or some decent water, you can give it 1.5-1.55v and hit between 4.7-5.1GHz.
> 
> Most of the newer chips I've seen will do really close to the highly desired 5GHz (and I theorize that they all CAN), but it's sometimes at the cost of the chips health. And that's either because you need 1.57+v to do it (which is the result of a not so great chip), or you risk it's life through unsettling temps.
> 
> Most of us just don't want to run more than 1.55v on an all-in-one water kit and air cooler.
> 
> I'd definitely try 1.6v on one of these chips if I could keeep it cool though. I am really itching to join that 5GHz club.


I'm considering switching back to my 8320 that's in the fiances build because it was stable at 1.48 for 4.8... Now that my cooling issue is resolved I think I could hit 5.0 on it


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Regarding temperature,everything above 50 degrees celsius is unstable territory for FX.
> 
> It's slightly better with 95w E variants.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Regarding temperature,everything above 50 degrees celsius is unstable territory for FX.
> 
> It's slightly better with 95w E variants.
> 
> 
> 
> With all the fx chips i have handled i would say this is false, more like 60c, then you start running into trouble.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 60 degrees is dangerous territory.
> Every 125w chip have 61 degrees max tcase temperature while 95w have 71 degrees max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 60 degrees is dangerous territory.
> Every 125w chip have 61 degrees max tcase temperature while 95w have 71 degrees max.
> 
> 
> 
> That's noto entirely true,sure 70 °C are a lot, bit an FX can work up to 75°C without a sweat.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 75 degrees celsius is way too much for 125w FX.
> Electron migration and degradation of chip cannot be avoided.
> 
> 61 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 125w
> 71 degrees celsius is max tcase temp. for 95w


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> It's not the same.
> I am writing now from mobile. I will provide link when I come to PC.
> 
> But you can be sure it's 71 degrees celsius for 95w FX and 61 for 125w.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Fast reply,I quoting Stilt on this:
> 
> *Officially the maximum tCase temperature for the various FX models is specified to:
> 
> Infra A - FR (125W TDP) - 61.1 degree C
> Infra B - WM (95W TDP) - 70.5 degree C
> Infra C - OL (65W TDP) - 70.3 degree C
> Infra D - HO (45W TDP) - 69.1 degree C
> Infra E - SJ (25W TDP) - 70.0 degree C
> Infra F - FH (220W TDP) - 57.0 degree C*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That thread is :TLDR for me. So please explain how we can obtain this TCase value. Rather get a reading of the said item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occurs to me, I can still push my chip up to 80C on cores and not throttle nor produce instability with stressing apps.
> 
> 
> 
> You can manually disable/limit throtling on some boards.
> 
> Let me ask you something,if your CPU temp is 80C what you think your actual die temp is?
> Higher or lower?
> 
> _Stilt:
> So when you are talking about the temperature always use the tCase temperature instead of the tCTL control value._
Click to expand...





you keep typing an "email" from amd. which no one will EVER believe

anyone could make up that junk

add to that you try to "claim" different temps biased off of TDP from factory, when in fact they are all the same die from similar wafers while they may not all be safe at the same temps, it is by far closer then what you are speculating, and amd will have the safety margin built in already with their thermal margin

going further you keep claiming to go by socket temp. which AMD has zero control over,
i can "lower" my socket temp by placing a fan on it, however just by that my cores are magically ok with the same inadequate cooling ? no.

the only thing that socket will mater on is what the mobo manufacture rates it at. that is it

and as i can bench at 5.5ghz on water ( before the 9xxx or the newer 83xx chips ) and maxed out my cpu ( 92c iirc before/when it shuts down ) several times without issue ( meaning no settings needed changed in my 24/7 oc )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Fast *test,IBT-AVX very high , RAM 9-9-9-24 (1600Mhz) @ 1,65v (7 years old RAM)
> *
> 47 degrees max socket and 42,6 max core temp.
> 
> FX8370 @ 4,7Ghz (1,33vcore)
> On the picture you can see temps,voltages,etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This got my attention though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 year old RAM.
> 
> DDR3 was announced in 2007. August to be exact. Got that on realease date?
> 
> That sure is a specimen.
Click to expand...

also with this, his temps are not spectacular. i can run ( iirc ) 1.3 5.1ghz ( @Red1776 please confirm/deny ) with my 1226 pgn with lower ram~cpu/nb~Ht speeds red will know as i bought it from him.

the thing is no one wants to use 1600 ram as it holds you back ( * excluding kya and a few others ) with these chips.

your temps or "stability" are far from amazing, when you push CPU/NB and ram speeds and maintain the same temps, there is something to write about.

i can not wait to get my amd rig back, made alot of progress, still a ways to go buy i need to find a 2mm pin crimper ( making usb 3.0 cables )

i am sick of these wild claims

esp when the reason is he OC to world records, which have ZERO meaning on anything 24/7 as i doubt he runs anything 24/7


----------



## mus1mus

@Mega Man not referring to his temps man. And that "specimen" refers to the age of his sticks. Which he first claimed to be 7 years old. And admitted it being 6. But I can say, 11 out of 12, it less than 6 years old.









Edit:

You and I both know running on that Voltage with over 360mm Rad and you can't get much change in temps than that of your ambient / Water Temp.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry if i didnt mention it, what i am saying is his oc is not a huge deal, it is nice, but he is still only @ 1600 ram


----------



## RJ-Savage

Can someone explain to me why many games/titles even new... are still very dependent on that high IPC/singlethread/fewer thread execution?.... Like MMOs for example look at WoW for example still basically ancient 10 year old engine rofl...they apparently don't/not inclined to work on any form of multirender/multithreading/optimization/better coding that PD would/does run just ridiculously better with rofl....in turn some of worst performance is/I get in WoW......vs played Archeage a bit you know optimized/utilize multrender/multithreading and it runs ridiculously better/ good on here. Same with like Battlefield 4 etc and good handful of other titles....

I mean is this some clearly Intel/Nvidia fanboyism/catering or what?....I don't like that....what the hell you know....I just want to run/play with good performance....instead this hardware/coding/optimization catering/war going on? that's not cool..... basically forcing me to only use/play titles that can run effectively/utilize PD better....


----------



## Mega Man

it is more simple then that. poor coding.

who wants to pay top dollar for good programers.

you can pay less for crappy ones and still make lots of monies

although i have never had an issue playing them


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is more simple then that. poor coding.
> 
> who wants to pay top dollar for good programers.
> 
> you can pay less for crappy ones and still make lots of monies
> 
> although i have never had an issue playing them


Yes clearly a lot of poor coding....just saying there's a significant performance difference in some of these titles man....you know really should not be that bad...Mainly WoW upsets me because done/tried almost everything to try to get some more acceptable Frames/consistency w 1080p...but the drops/minimums/hitch/lag I get are just bad...even with a lot settings turned down.....got it a good bit better but still drop into 50s in some stressful areas on mediumish settings though kinda bad....vs few intel builds that didn't/never missed a beat ever below 60fps 1080p/damn near maxing out settings...


----------



## hawker-gb

Megaman,

i already admitted i was little bit hard headed in temp case earlier. I tend to believe Stilt because of his vast knowledge and past success.
Maybe he is wrong. Maybe not,idk.
Also,AMD mail is valid. That mail is regarding my old FX8150 about temp. which can be applied to all FX I think.

But,what is wrong with that OC? RAM is 1600 and it's very old I know.
HT and NB are at 2600 both.
1,33v for 4,7ghz I consider very good and almost unachievable with "old" visheras.
If you think something is out of order with that OC please tell.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This I wouldn't know. I do know I threw everything the CHV-z had to offer at it and it made no difference. As long as it was light benching it could handle it but things like Cinebench would lock it up as soon as I hit start . I played with NB frequency all the way up to 3500 and it still wouldn't budge it. I managed 11.5 at 5.9 but 15 wouldn't run above 5.5. I just don't think it's a matter of getting the power as opposed to getting rid of it or using it. It's like it just gets too full and stops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for the GPU, you can use it for benching and with the winter upon us just close the door, open the window and bench with a parka on.


Been doing that already, should keep me entertained for some time. It might be the best idea to get a new GPU in February then I guess and custom loop will be next in line. Unless something new and awesome comes out before that and I decide I need it because of reasons.


----------



## hawker-gb

Also on this forum you have topic about 8370E with similar results as 8370
So it's not coincidence.
This "new" chips seems to be better manufactured.
Need far less volts.

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gereti

Hmm, should go back to bios and lover memory latech


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Also on this forum you have topic about 8370E with similar results as 8370
> So it's not coincidence.
> This "new" chips seems to be better manufactured.
> Need far less volts.
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


Yep that's what I was talking about yesterday. Two years ago an FX 8320 never would have run 5.0 with 1.45v but I have one that does. The problem is for me, it's not what I want so it's now my HTPC.
@Gereti, I don't think 1866 CL11 is putting too much strain on your chip, it'll be fine.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Hmm, should go back to bios and lover memory latech


where to get that benchmark?


----------



## RagingCain

Finally got time to try a little OC and benchmark.

FX 8370, @ 4.715GHz, @1.36V Load, Prime95 12 Hour Stable
Devil 13 R9 290X DualCore

Firestrike - 12854
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3791432

Not bad for air I thought.


----------



## hawker-gb

As i promise yesterday,

FX8370 @4,7Ghz with 1,337vcore, 20 passes IBT-AVX very high (max load-1,356v)
Max core temp. 37.1 (see HWinfo pic.)



EDIT: one more info,whole system under full load stress pulls 373,6w from line.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @alastair
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?
> 
> 
> 
> It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz.
> 
> What is still considered safe for VDDA?
> 
> No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that under load or is that in bios?
> 
> not sure about what is "safe" but i've noticed voltages between 2.6 and 2.7 seem to help.
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vcore is stated as under load. So if I say 4.9 @ 1.57 it means that is what CPU-Z and HW Info display when running IBT. As for VDDA. I set it .002 below what I am aiming for as there is a bit of boost there. So 2.58 for an intended 2.6v.
> 
> Stock memory is 2133 at 11-11-11-27 however I run at 9-9-10-24 1T @ 2063MHz currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try you ram with Stock timings and Command rate @ 2063.
> 
> IMHO your timings are too extreme for high cpu clocks.
> 
> or at looser timings.. 9-10-10-28-38-T2
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I mentioned getting them closer to stock, that last little bit might be pushing them out of stability. I prefer to get my max Clok and then dial in the rest. Just makes it eaier to find where things are hung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if it is the nb/ht or the timings... leaning towards the timings
> 
> those timings seem more imc stressful then the NB/ht settings.. IMHO
Click to expand...

So you think my timings are too high? I will try at stock timings. But I have really been enjoying CL9. Not that I will probably see much of a difference from 9 to 11, but I still like it! B ut yeah. I will try lowering timings and CPU-NB clocks and voltage and report back.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Gereti, I don't think 1866 CL11 is putting too much strain on your chip, it'll be fine.


Pfff











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> where to get that benchmark?


Here link to stilth's onedrive
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=8329b08e8413a80e&id=8329B08E8413A80E!210&ithint=file,zip&authkey=!ABFoyFV3jWAixak


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Damn, that's 2) 8370's running 4.7GHz on 1.3* volts.....

That chip needs to go on sale for around $160-170 and I may bite....
It may actually be worth a few extra dollars for the binning.
Actually, if it weren't for having to get a new motherboard, I probably would of gone vishera already.
I suppose waiting for the next line of AMD may be a good idea since I need a board and CPU in order to upgrade.....

But dat voltage though.....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Gereti, I don't think 1866 CL11 is putting too much strain on your chip, it'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> where to get that benchmark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here link to stilth's onedrive
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=8329b08e8413a80e&id=8329B08E8413A80E!210&ithint=file,zip&authkey=!ABFoyFV3jWAixak
Click to expand...

Just teasing ya Gereti.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> alastair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz.
> 
> What is still considered safe for VDDA?
> 
> No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that under load or is that in bios?
> 
> not sure about what is "safe" but i've noticed voltages between 2.6 and 2.7 seem to help.
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vcore is stated as under load. So if I say 4.9 @ 1.57 it means that is what CPU-Z and HW Info display when running IBT. As for VDDA. I set it .002 below what I am aiming for as there is a bit of boost there. So 2.58 for an intended 2.6v.
> 
> Stock memory is 2133 at 11-11-11-27 however I run at 9-9-10-24 1T @ 2063MHz currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try you ram with Stock timings and Command rate @ 2063
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO your timings are too extreme for high cpu clocks.
> 
> or at looser timings.. 9-10-10-28-38-T2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I mentioned getting them closer to stock, that last little bit might be pushing them out of stability. I prefer to get my max Clok and then dial in the rest. Just makes it eaier to find where things are hung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if it is the nb/ht or the timings... leaning towards the timings
> 
> those timings seem more imc stressful then the NB/ht settings.. IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think my timings are too high? I will try at stock timings. But I have really been enjoying CL9. Not that I will probably see much of a difference from 9 to 11, but I still like it! B ut yeah. I will try lowering timings and CPU-NB clocks and voltage and report back.
Click to expand...

Well when pushing higher clocks on the cores, it gets harder so to speak for the IMC to keep up,extremely tight timings like that where they are not balanced

there is a reason i listed 5 numbers apposed too 4. the forth and fifth number plays almost as big of a performance factor as the first three. if both these sections are out of wack it will cause issues at higher clocks.

i generally stick to this balance equation. one+two+three+(+/- 1) = four , 3 + 4 = 5

I will stick everything else on auto, go make sure it boot into bios again, take note of the values that auto set... continue into windows

stress test. go back into bios to see if the number have changed after the stress test. lock down the ones that havn't changed to what they are and repeat until all values are locked in.

then you can go into the more complicated sub timing tweaks. how ever playing with the forth and fifth value generally will gain you better performance until you find the sweet spot, tweaking the first three values with + 1 or -1.

Aida64 is your best friend when doing this.

nothing wrong with trying to stick with CL9, by the looks of your stock timings i would hazard to guess this kit will tighten timings better then overclocking the frequency.

try the timings i listed, they are the ones i use after all. might require tweaking based on me using gskill and you using corsair.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Damn, that's 2) 8370's running 4.7GHz on 1.3* volts.....
> 
> That chip needs to go on sale for around $160-170 and I may bite....
> It may actually be worth a few extra dollars for the binning.
> Actually, if it weren't for having to get a new motherboard, I probably would of gone vishera already.
> I suppose waiting for the next line of AMD may be a good idea since I need a board and CPU in order to upgrade.....
> 
> But dat voltage though.....


Temperatures for me are great, using the Phanteks beast PH-TC14CS though.

47c on Core, CPU is 57c, max temp @ 12-Hours Prime95, Custom Blend @ 30GB of RAM, ambients 23c.

I will be taking first place on 3DMark for the 8370 (with 2 GPUs) in Firestrike tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just teasing ya Gereti.


Thanks









Hmm, now i ounly want better cooler


----------



## hawker-gb

One more test,10 passes IBT-AVX very high

FX8370 @4,9Ghz with 1,4 vcore. (Max load 1,428) max core temp full load 47 degrees celsius.
Max system pull from line full load stress 441w
EDIT: Chip can pass with even one notch vcore lower. Just under 1,4v



Disclaimer: I forgot to reset HWinfo before this test after test on 4,7.
If somebody thinks that test needs repeating please say so.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Dude you gotta give us a 5GHz run......

I'm thinking 1.425-1.45 would lock down 5GHz on that thing.....

If so, that's a REALLY nice sample there.

Scaling for vishera seems to taper off just past 5.2+/- GHz, and I bet that chip would do it would safe juice.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Dude you gotta give us a 5GHz run......
> 
> I'm thinking 1.425-1.45 would lock down 5GHz on that thing.....
> 
> If so, that's a REALLY nice sample there.
> 
> Scaling for vishera seems to taper off just past 5.2+/- GHz, and I bet that chip would do it would safe juice.


Your third sentence is key for my reluctance to put extreme pressure (above 1,4v) on this particular chip.









I think 1,425 should be enough for 5ghz.

I will do now test on 5ghz but on IBT-AVX high settings for start.








That will give me sufficent idea what chip can do.
I think my poor Corsair CX600 will die in horror.









Stay tuned.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Your third sentence is key for my reluctance to put extreme pressure (above 1,4v) on this particular chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1,425 should be enough for 5ghz.
> 
> I will do now test on 5ghz but on IBT-AVX high settings for start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will give me sufficent idea what chip can do.
> I think my poor Corsair CX600 will die in horror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.


There is actually a chance that the CX600 _really could_ die in horror......
Just don't add any GPU load, and you should be okay


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> There is actually a chance that the CX600 _really could_ die in horror......
> Just don't add any GPU load, and you should be okay


If GPU kicks in that would be nice explosion possible.









Will do test in one hour or so.

P.S. Still,CX600 manage to hold FX8150 back in days with 1,45 vcore.
BIGGEST measure from wall was 530w back then. After that (limit)(prime95 test) PC just shut down every time. Dunno really why.
Dunno is it PSU related.

After that i quit using prime95 above 1,4v

EDIT: Just crash on 1,41 @5ghz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

cx600 is a terrible PSU for overclocking these chips.

in other news...



very very very close to cracking 4.8 stable..







didn't think my chip could do it with my cooling

I need more voltage that is obvious to me as the test ran slower then my 4.75 clocks.. i might venture to add another point to FSB aswell


----------



## hawker-gb

FlailScHLAMP,

terrible means it cannot deliver power or something worse can happen?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> FlailScHLAMP,
> 
> terrible means it cannot deliver power or something worse can happen?


terrible as in, not ment for overclocking. Very very budget components (don't take that as a stab, I own one as well)

the voltage regulation has MUCH left to be desired, the voltage ripple is horrendous at best.

can effect the lifespan of your components, without a question it effect overclocking abilities..

there are better options for very very little extra moneys, but liike yourself i didn't know all of this stuff when ii got the unit

wasn't until after and showing up here that i learned. SHilka's posts (think thats his name) are great on this topic.. utterly top notch.


Spoiler: Warning:Making progress :) with Canadian favor ;)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> terrible as in, not ment for overclocking. Very very budget components (don't take that as a stab, I own one as well)
> 
> the voltage regulation has MUCH left to be desired, the voltage ripple is horrendous at best.
> 
> can effect the lifespan of your components, without a question it effect overclocking abilities..
> 
> there are better options for very very little extra moneys, but liike yourself i didn't know all of this stuff when ii got the unit
> 
> wasn't until after and showing up here that i learned. SHilka's posts (think thats his name) are great on this topic.. utterly top notch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Making progress :) with Canadian favor ;)


nice temps with window open









u didnt have it open on your 4.8 ibt?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> terrible as in, not ment for overclocking. Very very budget components (don't take that as a stab, I own one as well)
> 
> the voltage regulation has MUCH left to be desired, the voltage ripple is horrendous at best.
> 
> can effect the lifespan of your components, without a question it effect overclocking abilities..
> 
> there are better options for very very little extra moneys, but liike yourself i didn't know all of this stuff when ii got the unit
> 
> wasn't until after and showing up here that i learned. SHilka's posts (think thats his name) are great on this topic.. utterly top notch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Making progress :) with Canadian favor ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice temps with window open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u didnt have it open on your 4.8 ibt?
Click to expand...

i did, but the first run i posted for the first like 2-3 minutes of the test i had my rad fan set to 7v rather then 12v LOL, last one was with the fans @ 12v the whole time


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> terrible as in, not ment for overclocking. Very very budget components (don't take that as a stab, I own one as well)
> 
> the voltage regulation has MUCH left to be desired, the voltage ripple is horrendous at best.
> 
> can effect the lifespan of your components, without a question it effect overclocking abilities..
> 
> there are better options for very very little extra moneys, but liike yourself i didn't know all of this stuff when ii got the unit
> 
> wasn't until after and showing up here that i learned. SHilka's posts (think thats his name) are great on this topic.. utterly top notch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Making progress :) with Canadian favor ;)


Now you just sound scary.









I was afraid that you will said that. When i purchase PSU it wasnt FX inside. I just switch everything and PSU stays.

P.S. Can you suggest PSU to change with?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Now you just sound scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid that you will said that. When i purchase PSU it wasnt FX inside. I just switch everything and PSU stays.
> 
> P.S. Can you suggest PSU to change with?


Anything that says "EVGA G2" on it!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i did, but the first run i posted for the first like 2-3 minutes of the test i had my rad fan set to 7v rather then 12v LOL, last one was with the fans @ 12v the whole time


your cpu is nearly same as mine for passing ibt, i have to go over [email protected] for ibt lol crazy


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> terrible as in, not ment for overclocking. Very very budget components (don't take that as a stab, I own one as well)
> 
> the voltage regulation has MUCH left to be desired, the voltage ripple is horrendous at best.
> 
> can effect the lifespan of your components, without a question it effect overclocking abilities..
> 
> there are better options for very very little extra moneys, but liike yourself i didn't know all of this stuff when ii got the unit
> 
> wasn't until after and showing up here that i learned. SHilka's posts (think thats his name) are great on this topic.. utterly top notch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:Making progress :) with Canadian favor ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just sound scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid that you will said that. When i purchase PSU it wasnt FX inside. I just switch everything and PSU stays.
> 
> P.S. Can you suggest PSU to change with?
Click to expand...

what is your GPU set up? and do you have plans in the near future to upgrade gpus?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i did, but the first run i posted for the first like 2-3 minutes of the test i had my rad fan set to 7v rather then 12v LOL, last one was with the fans @ 12v the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> your cpu is nearly same as mine for passing ibt, i have to go over [email protected] for ibt lol crazy
Click to expand...

IIRC, we've got the same batch and VID

however, I think my chips a little bit more of a leaky pig then yours..

1.548, is the low point for seconds, was mostly @ 1.56

and i've lapped the bugger.. the more i push it the more i want exotic cooling LOL

pretty sure i'm currently set to 1.602 vcore with High llc in bios, my chip doesn't like vboost in the slightest on the cores
peak voltage in OS on cores is 1.584 with 1.602 in bios


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cx600 is a terrible PSU for overclocking these chips.
> 
> in other news...
> 
> 
> 
> very very very close to cracking 4.8 stable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think my chip could do it with my cooling
> 
> I need more voltage that is obvious to me as the test ran slower then my 4.75 clocks.. i might venture to add another point to FSB aswell


Wondering if my voltages help you any. I'm using a kraken x60 with a cpu vdda of 2.8v and a cpu/nb of 1.42v the voltage on the cpu/nb is stable at 1.3 but performance seems to kick in at 1.425v for me at 2600 mhz. Also I upped the motherboards northbridge voltage to 1.25v aiding performance Although I can be full styable at 1.44vcore Its screams at 1.48v and ultra LLCI think it goes up to 1.52v on full load


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is your GPU set up? and do you have plans in the near future to upgrade gpus?


Gigabyte HD 7850 2gb,in near future it will be swapped for SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 280X 3GB.
Single GPU,no plans for crossfire.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> your cpu is nearly same as mine for passing ibt, i have to go over [email protected] for ibt lol crazy


yeah same here and I bought an 8320E hoping for lower volts...vid is 1.13 as opposed to 1.34 for my 8320...I guess that shows just because a chip can run at lower volts under and around 4.0 doesn't mean it scales well...4.6 and up is a whole new beast...I've got 500 mm of rad space cooling mine and 1.524 is pushing it to mid and upper 50s on core...next time I get a day off I'm gonna try some mixed overclock both fsb and multi to try and get the voltage down


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what is your GPU set up? and do you have plans in the near future to upgrade gpus?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte HD 7850 2gb,in near future it will be swapped for SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 280X 3GB.
> Single GPU,no plans for crossfire.
Click to expand...

a quality 650ish should work out fairly well

my preference would be http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121

but any of these would be decent

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006520%2050001697%2040000058%20600014081%20600014085%20600014087%20600014078%20600315663&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=58&Manufactory=1697&SpeTabStoreType=1

I am kinda preferential to Sea sonic as an OEM, so any of their similar rebrands, corsair Hx and AX (non i variants) are seasonic re brands, their new I series is Flextronics which is just as high quality if not better but there is a price tag associated with these


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> a quality 650ish should work out fairly well
> 
> my preference would be http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121
> 
> but any of these would be decent
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006520%2050001697%2040000058%20600014081%20600014085%20600014087%20600014078%20600315663&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=58&Manufactory=1697&SpeTabStoreType=1
> 
> I am kinda preferential to Sea sonic as an OEM, so any of their similar rebrands, corsair Hx and AX (non i variants) are seasonic re brands, their new I series is Flextronics which is just as high quality if not better but there is a price tag associated with these


Thx Flail.

In my country i have just this option regarding Seasonic:

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series.htm

Around 130 euro.

Full name: Seasonic Platinum 860, SS-860XP


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> a quality 650ish should work out fairly well
> 
> my preference would be http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121
> 
> but any of these would be decent
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006520%2050001697%2040000058%20600014081%20600014085%20600014087%20600014078%20600315663&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=58&Manufactory=1697&SpeTabStoreType=1
> 
> I am kinda preferential to Sea sonic as an OEM, so any of their similar rebrands, corsair Hx and AX (non i variants) are seasonic re brands, their new I series is Flextronics which is just as high quality if not better but there is a price tag associated with these
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Flail.
> 
> In my country i have just this option regarding Seasonic:
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series.htm
> 
> Around 130 euro.
> 
> Full name: Seasonic Platinum 860, SS-860XP
Click to expand...

I have the X version of that unit with gold certification. very fine unit if i must say so.

I'd go for it if you can justify, i was just keeping in a not much more range then a cx600 which is 20-30 cheap$ in canadian then the cheapest seasonic i listed.

that will allow you xfire your current card with your new card eventually if you wanted too


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cx600 is a terrible PSU for overclocking these chips.
> 
> in other news...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very very close to cracking 4.8 stable..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't think my chip could do it with my cooling
> 
> I need more voltage that is obvious to me as the test ran slower then my 4.75 clocks.. i might venture to add another point to FSB aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if my voltages help you any. I'm using a kraken x60 with a cpu vdda of 2.8v and a cpu/nb of 1.42v the voltage on the cpu/nb is stable at 1.3 but performance seems to kick in at 1.425v for me at 2600 mhz. Also I upped the motherboards northbridge voltage to 1.25v aiding performance Although I can be full styable at 1.44vcore Its screams at 1.48v and ultra LLCI think it goes up to 1.52v on full load
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I've got bit of droop on my vdda, set to just over 2.7 in bios. that amount works fine for me.

Cpu/nb voltage like that isn't need for my memory and NB clock 1.35-1.36v is more then enough in this situation. my nb is set too 1.3v in bios and let it droop it a little

my chip however kinda hates ultra high LLC for higher clocks. it is MUCH MUCH happier on High with a ample amount of vdroop. but thanx for the suggestions.









and i'm about done for the day, i'll be giving Prime95 a go later tonight.. i'm gunna see if the rig locks up on me for a bit.
my fans @ 7v are containing the heat rather well at idle











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5518558


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got bit of droop on my vdda, set to just over 2.7 in bios. that amount works fine for me.
> 
> Cpu/nb voltage like that isn't need for my memory and NB clock 1.35-1.36v is more then enough in this situation. my nb is set too 1.3v in bios and let it droop it a little
> 
> my chip however kinda hates ultra high LLC for higher clocks. it is MUCH MUCH happier on High with a ample amount of vdroop. but thanx for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm about done for the day, i'll be giving Prime95 a go later tonight.. i'm gunna see if the rig locks up on me for a bit.
> my fans @ 7v are containing the heat rather well at idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5518558


Damn, that seems waaaay too much for 4.8GHZ.

Even though it seems you have proper cooling, I wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got bit of droop on my vdda, set to just over 2.7 in bios. that amount works fine for me.
> 
> Cpu/nb voltage like that isn't need for my memory and NB clock 1.35-1.36v is more then enough in this situation. my nb is set too 1.3v in bios and let it droop it a little
> 
> my chip however kinda hates ultra high LLC for higher clocks. it is MUCH MUCH happier on High with a ample amount of vdroop. but thanx for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm about done for the day, i'll be giving Prime95 a go later tonight.. i'm gunna see if the rig locks up on me for a bit.
> my fans @ 7v are containing the heat rather well at idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5518558
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that seems waaaay too much for 4.8GHZ.
> 
> Even though it seems you have proper cooling, I wonder if it's worth it.
Click to expand...

old chip, why wouldn't it be worth it? 0.o



looks worth it to me.. don't even start with electricity costs. I iz Canadian, Land of Cheap(ish) power.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> a quality 650ish should work out fairly well
> 
> my preference would be http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121
> 
> but any of these would be decent
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006520%2050001697%2040000058%20600014081%20600014085%20600014087%20600014078%20600315663&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=58&Manufactory=1697&SpeTabStoreType=1
> 
> I am kinda preferential to Sea sonic as an OEM, so any of their similar rebrands, corsair Hx and AX (non i variants) are seasonic re brands, their new I series is Flextronics which is just as high quality if not better but there is a price tag associated with these
> 
> 
> 
> Thx Flail.
> 
> In my country i have just this option regarding Seasonic:
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series.htm
> 
> Around 130 euro.
> 
> Full name: Seasonic Platinum 860, SS-860XP
Click to expand...

Check for Supeflower, they make really good power supplies as well and might be available there.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> old chip, why wouldn't it be worth it? 0.o
> 
> 
> 
> looks worth it to me.. don't even start with electricity costs. I iz Canadian, Land of Cheap(ish) power.


Oh no I wasn't eventually going to talk about power supply, more like chip degradation for an overclock that (in my opinion) is not worth it.

But hey, if it's an old (and not even gold) chip there's nothing to lose! Right?

Anyway guys, I'm here to say that a 120 MM fan attached to the VRM greatly improved the quality of my overclock on my M5A97 EVO R2.0 (deemed to be unusable at high clocks).

Not only that, but I also found my temps to be greatly improved now of about 15 °C during benchmarks (realbench V2, for example, never went over 66 °C (Both Socket and Package), where before it would reach up to 78 °C and cause my pc to freeze.

Not only that, but I also lowered the VCore to 1.568 V (which is even less stable for IBT, but hey! It doesn't BSOD, freeze or crash, in fact, the latest crash was about two weeks ago, when my RAM, NB, VCore and Clock were far too unstable to run Far Cry 4 (or anything else, for that matter)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

oh here we go again....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Oh no I wasn't eventually going to talk about power supply, more like chip degradation for an overclock that (in my opinion) is not worth it.
> 
> But hey, if it's an old (and not even gold) chip there's nothing to lose! Right?
> 
> Anyway guys, I'm here to say that a 120 MM fan attached to the VRM greatly improved the quality of my overclock on my M5A97 EVO R2.0 (deemed to be unusable at high clocks).
> 
> Not only that, but I also found my temps to be greatly improved now of about 15 °C during benchmarks (realbench V2, for example, never went over 66 °C (Both Socket and Package), where before it would reach up to 78 °C and cause my pc to freeze.
> 
> Not only that, but I also lowered the VCore to 1.568 V (which is even less stable for IBT, but hey! It doesn't BSOD, freeze or crash, in fact, the latest crash was about two weeks ago, when my RAM, NB, VCore and Clock were far too unstable to run Far Cry 4 (or anything else, for that matter)


one front and back will help a lot...my socket goes from 20c difference under load to 3-5c difference...granted I always run all my fans balls out....degredation....don't worry about it unless you are overheating your chip


----------



## Gereti

*Snööf*

5Ghz [email protected] bios ([email protected]) BF3 gaming no problem but...

*zup*

*PC shutdown*

H80i cooling limits: reached


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Oh no I wasn't eventually going to talk about power supply, more like chip degradation for an overclock that (in my opinion) is not worth it.
> 
> But hey, if it's an old (and not even gold) chip there's nothing to lose! Right?
> 
> Anyway guys, I'm here to say that a 120 MM fan attached to the VRM greatly improved the quality of my overclock on my M5A97 EVO R2.0 (deemed to be unusable at high clocks).
> 
> Not only that, but I also found my temps to be greatly improved now of about 15 °C during benchmarks (realbench V2, for example, never went over 66 °C (Both Socket and Package), where before it would reach up to 78 °C and cause my pc to freeze.
> 
> Not only that, but I also lowered the VCore to 1.568 V (which is even less stable for IBT, but hey! It doesn't BSOD, freeze or crash, in fact, the latest crash was about two weeks ago, when my RAM, NB, VCore and Clock were far too unstable to run Far Cry 4 (or anything else, for that matter)
> 
> 
> 
> one front and back will help a lot...my socket goes from 20c difference under load to 3-5c difference...granted I always run all my fans balls out....degredation....don't worry about it unless you are overheating your chip
Click to expand...

I would worry more for 3DVUs board than his chip. Well maybe both.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would worry more for 3DVUs board than his chip. Well maybe both.


I'm confident this board can do it's job, I hardly get to the 60 °C, why should I worry about VRMs popping out? I'm confident in ASUS.

Or probably my MB will explode sooner than later, it's only two months old, so it has A LOOOOT of time to stop functioning. In fact I can't use the EXTREME LLC when I get over 1.5 V VCore (1.493 Is fine, 1.5 freezes at ASUS LOGO, I wonder why?)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Oh no I wasn't eventually going to talk about power supply, more like chip degradation for an overclock that (in my opinion) is not worth it.
> 
> But hey, if it's an old (and not even gold) chip there's nothing to lose! Right?
> 
> Anyway guys, I'm here to say that a 120 MM fan attached to the VRM greatly improved the quality of my overclock on my M5A97 EVO R2.0 (deemed to be unusable at high clocks).
> 
> Not only that, but I also found my temps to be greatly improved now of about 15 °C during benchmarks (realbench V2, for example, never went over 66 °C (Both Socket and Package), where before it would reach up to 78 °C and cause my pc to freeze.
> 
> Not only that, but I also lowered the VCore to 1.568 V (which is even less stable for IBT, but hey! It doesn't BSOD, freeze or crash, in fact, the latest crash was about two weeks ago, when my RAM, NB, VCore and Clock were far too unstable to run Far Cry 4 (or anything else, for that matter)
> 
> 
> 
> one front and back will help a lot...my socket goes from 20c difference under load to 3-5c difference...granted I always run all my fans balls out....degredation....don't worry about it unless you are overheating your chip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would worry more for 3DVUs board than his chip. Well maybe both.
Click to expand...

combusting VRMS tend to have this nasty habit of needing a friend (ie the chip) to go down in flames with them


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> alastair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz.
> 
> What is still considered safe for VDDA?
> 
> No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that under load or is that in bios?
> 
> not sure about what is "safe" but i've noticed voltages between 2.6 and 2.7 seem to help.
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vcore is stated as under load. So if I say 4.9 @ 1.57 it means that is what CPU-Z and HW Info display when running IBT. As for VDDA. I set it .002 below what I am aiming for as there is a bit of boost there. So 2.58 for an intended 2.6v.
> 
> Stock memory is 2133 at 11-11-11-27 however I run at 9-9-10-24 1T @ 2063MHz currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try you ram with Stock timings and Command rate @ 2063
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO your timings are too extreme for high cpu clocks.
> 
> *or at looser timings.. 9-10-10-28-38-T2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I mentioned getting them closer to stock, that last little bit might be pushing them out of stability. I prefer to get my max Clok and then dial in the rest. Just makes it eaier to find where things are hung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if it is the nb/ht or the timings... leaning towards the timings
> 
> those timings seem more imc stressful then the NB/ht settings.. IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think my timings are too high? I will try at stock timings. But I have really been enjoying CL9. Not that I will probably see much of a difference from 9 to 11, but I still like it! B ut yeah. I will try lowering timings and CPU-NB clocks and voltage and report back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when pushing higher clocks on the cores, it gets harder so to speak for the IMC to keep up,extremely tight timings like that where they are not balanced
> 
> *there is a reason i listed 5 numbers apposed too 4. the forth and fifth number plays almost as big of a performance factor as the first three. if both these sections are out of wack it will cause issues at higher clocks.*
> 
> i generally stick to this balance equation. one+two+three+(+/- 1) = four , 3 + 4 = 5
> 
> I will stick everything else on auto, go make sure it boot into bios again, take note of the values that auto set... continue into windows
> 
> stress test. go back into bios to see if the number have changed after the stress test. lock down the ones that havn't changed to what they are and repeat until all values are locked in.
> 
> then you can go into the more complicated sub timing tweaks. how ever playing with the forth and fifth value generally will gain you better performance until you find the sweet spot, tweaking the first three values with + 1 or -1.
> 
> Aida64 is your best friend when doing this.
> 
> nothing wrong with trying to stick with CL9, by the looks of your stock timings i would hazard to guess this kit will tighten timings better then overclocking the frequency.
> 
> try the timings i listed, they are the ones i use after all. might require tweaking based on me using gskill and you using corsair.
Click to expand...

I know the funky timing you speak of. It is the Bank Cycle Time or tRC. I manually set it to 54 which was what the XMP profile showed it to be. I won't try messing with it today or. I will over the weekend and I will let you guys know.









PS. Guys I want an E chip. There are non to be had in South Africa. Where can I HAZ one?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would worry more for 3DVUs board than his chip. Well maybe both.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident this board can do it's job, I hardly get to the 60 °C, why should I worry about VRMs popping out? I'm confident in ASUS.
> 
> Or probably my MB will explode sooner than later, it's only two months old, so it has A LOOOOT of time to stop functioning. In fact I can't use the EXTREME LLC when I get over 1.5 V VCore (1.493 Is fine, 1.5 freezes at ASUS LOGO, I wonder why?)
Click to expand...

kuz its a Budget board..

not ment to take the same kind of abuse a saberkitty or chvfz

play with a ticking time bomb, its bound to explode at some point.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> alastair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What vcore does your chip run 4.8 @?
> 
> Also might want give VDDA a fair bit more voltage, NB core can use some voltage also.
> 
> Why are you running stress testes with c1e,SVM and C6 enabled? are you using an virtual OS environments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It runs 4.8 @ 1.5V all day long, then jumps to 1.57 for 4.9Ghz. Point is surely it won't take that much more voltage for just 50MHz.
> 
> What is still considered safe for VDDA?
> 
> No I don't stress with those on. I forgot to mention that. Only when I have an OC I know I am happy with, do I re-enable power saving features. Hence why I stated these are my 4.9GHz 1.57V settings. The only thing that changes are base clock to 253.8, multi to 19.5, Vcore to 1.584~1.59 and I mistakenly forgot to add power saving features off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that under load or is that in bios?
> 
> not sure about what is "safe" but i've noticed voltages between 2.6 and 2.7 seem to help.
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vcore is stated as under load. So if I say 4.9 @ 1.57 it means that is what CPU-Z and HW Info display when running IBT. As for VDDA. I set it .002 below what I am aiming for as there is a bit of boost there. So 2.58 for an intended 2.6v.
> 
> Stock memory is 2133 at 11-11-11-27 however I run at 9-9-10-24 1T @ 2063MHz currently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try you ram with Stock timings and Command rate @ 2063
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO your timings are too extreme for high cpu clocks.
> 
> *or at looser timings.. 9-10-10-28-38-T2*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> whats your memory timings look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I mentioned getting them closer to stock, that last little bit might be pushing them out of stability. I prefer to get my max Clok and then dial in the rest. Just makes it eaier to find where things are hung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if it is the nb/ht or the timings... leaning towards the timings
> 
> those timings seem more imc stressful then the NB/ht settings.. IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think my timings are too high? I will try at stock timings. But I have really been enjoying CL9. Not that I will probably see much of a difference from 9 to 11, but I still like it! B ut yeah. I will try lowering timings and CPU-NB clocks and voltage and report back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when pushing higher clocks on the cores, it gets harder so to speak for the IMC to keep up,extremely tight timings like that where they are not balanced
> 
> *there is a reason i listed 5 numbers apposed too 4. the forth and fifth number plays almost as big of a performance factor as the first three. if both these sections are out of wack it will cause issues at higher clocks.*
> 
> i generally stick to this balance equation. one+two+three+(+/- 1) = four , 3 + 4 = 5
> 
> I will stick everything else on auto, go make sure it boot into bios again, take note of the values that auto set... continue into windows
> 
> stress test. go back into bios to see if the number have changed after the stress test. lock down the ones that havn't changed to what they are and repeat until all values are locked in.
> 
> then you can go into the more complicated sub timing tweaks. how ever playing with the forth and fifth value generally will gain you better performance until you find the sweet spot, tweaking the first three values with + 1 or -1.
> 
> Aida64 is your best friend when doing this.
> 
> nothing wrong with trying to stick with CL9, by the looks of your stock timings i would hazard to guess this kit will tighten timings better then overclocking the frequency.
> 
> try the timings i listed, they are the ones i use after all. might require tweaking based on me using gskill and you using corsair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \
> I know the funky timing you speak of. It is the Bank Cycle Time or tRC. I manually set it to 54 which was what the XMP profile showed it to be. I won't try messing with it today or. I will over the weekend and I will let you guys know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Guys I want an E chip. There are non to be had in South Africa. Where can I HAZ one?
Click to expand...

I don't mind buying and posting the chip. PM if you are interested.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> kuz its a Budget board..
> 
> not ment to take the same kind of abuse a saberkitty or chvfz
> 
> play with a ticking time bomb, its bound to explode at some point.


That is absolutely right, but it's the same quality of an M5A99FX/ M5A99X board, and I'm pretty sure (am I?) that they can handle 5 GHZ.

Anyway I will stop worrying about it soon, I'm going to trade my FX chip with a newer one soon, hoping that the newer chip will run with less than 1.56 V.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> kuz its a Budget board..
> 
> not ment to take the same kind of abuse a saberkitty or chvfz
> 
> play with a ticking time bomb, its bound to explode at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely right, but it's the same quality of an M5A99FX/ M5A99X board, and I'm pretty sure (am I?) that they can handle 5 GHZ.
> 
> Anyway I will stop worrying about it soon, I'm going to trade my FX chip with a newer one soon, hoping that the newer chip will run with less than 1.56 V.
Click to expand...

you are mistaken..

4+2 does not equal 6+2+2

and 5ghz is a mighty large ask from those boards.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are mistaken..
> 
> 4+2 does not equal 6+2+2
> 
> and 5ghz is a mighty large ask from those boards.


UHH, I think you are being mistaken here.

A M5A97 EVO R2.0 is a 6+2+2 board as well.

So yeah. Still confident in ASUS. I don't do heavy work (other than rendering using the CPU // compiling applications)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> kuz its a Budget board..
> 
> not ment to take the same kind of abuse a saberkitty or chvfz
> 
> play with a ticking time bomb, its bound to explode at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely right, but it's the same quality of an M5A99FX/ M5A99X board, and I'm pretty sure (am I?) that they can handle 5 GHZ.
> 
> Anyway I will stop worrying about it soon, I'm going to trade my FX chip with a newer one soon, hoping that the newer chip will run with less than 1.56 V.
Click to expand...

Yes and there's a reason I don't run anything higher than my 6350 in MY M5A99FX Pro. I also only run it at 4.6.
My opinion is these bords are good for an average "stable" OC in the 4.5 range. After that you're pushing your luck..
I would also like to add that although the Newer chips tend to clock high with lower volts they're also harder on the VRM. I have had many chips in my Sabo and this 8320 is the hardest on it out of all of them.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes and there's a reason I don't run anything higher than my 6350 in MY M5A99FX Pro. I also only run it at 4.6.
> My opinion is these bords are good for an average "stable" OC in the 4.5 range. After that you're pushing your luck..
> I would also like to add that although the Newer chips tend to clock high with lower volts they're also harder on the VRM. I have had many chips in my Sabo and this 8320 is the hardest on it out of all of them.


Ok, now I need an explanation for this, if you can explain it, please

I thought using logic + some electronics knowledge that MORE VCore = Higher VRM stress = Higher socket temps.

How can a lower VCore put even more stress?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are mistaken..
> 
> 4+2 does not equal 6+2+2
> 
> and 5ghz is a mighty large ask from those boards.
> 
> 
> 
> UHH, I think you are being mistaken here.
> 
> A M5A97 EVO R2.0 is a 6+2+2 board as well.
> 
> So yeah. Still confident in ASUS. I don't do heavy work (other than rendering using the CPU // compiling applications)
Click to expand...

didn't know which 97 board you had.

you don't have a sig rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes and there's a reason I don't run anything higher than my 6350 in MY M5A99FX Pro. I also only run it at 4.6.
> My opinion is these bords are good for an average "stable" OC in the 4.5 range. After that you're pushing your luck..
> I would also like to add that although the Newer chips tend to clock high with lower volts they're also harder on the VRM. I have had many chips in my Sabo and this 8320 is the hardest on it out of all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I need an explanation for this, if you can explain it, please
> 
> I thought using logic + some electronics knowledge that MORE VCore = Higher VRM stress = Higher socket temps.
> 
> How can a lower VCore put even more stress?
Click to expand...

its quite a bit more complicated then that.

First, the wattage will stay the same. so if the wattage of the new chips stays the same, yet run at lower voltages.. then by that observation they are using a higher Ampere rating.

with electricity Amperes Kills WAY WAY faster then Volts.

this amped up amperage effect everything from the way to the chip. so your VRMs are taking quite the brunt from this.

the way that VRMS works is alternating per phase the power does down.. your digi circuit is switching draw between your vrms and the more VRMs there are they longer they get to cool down before being used again..

in addition to the raw amount of VRMS the quality of the vrms plays a VERY VERY big part the lower the tolerance on the VRMs and the tighter the tolerance on the VRMs the better the VRM will perform and dissipate heat

only really clear cut way to reduce these things is reduce your clocks and your voltage draw until you get intimately familiar with your board and is qwerks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> That is absolutely right, but it's the same quality of an M5A99FX/ M5A99X board, and I'm pretty sure (am I?) that they can handle 5 GHZ.
> 
> Anyway I will stop worrying about it soon, I'm going to trade my FX chip with a newer one soon, hoping that the newer chip will run with less than 1.56 V.


i had a m5a99fx board and i couldnt hit 5ghz safely even with watercooling

the board just throttled, its the reason i upgraded to a saberkitty


----------



## Johan45

Low leakage CPUs waste less voltage. It's easier to pump the same amount of water out of a pipe with more holes is the best analogy I can come up with. Since a pipe with less holes will build more pressure. If the same force is applied.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Low leakage CPUs waste less voltage. It's easier to pump the same amount of water out of a pipe with more holes is the best analogy I can come up with. Since a pipe with less holes will build more pressure. If the same force is applied.


Seems legit. So a lower leakage chip will stress more the VRMs than an higher leakage one? Those are useful information.

As for the missing rig, I guess I will upload my rig onto my account.


----------



## Johan45

Just for example, my 9370 on the same setup at 4.8 needed 1.476v this is using a TT 2.0 Pro AIO. The CPU socket barely hit 58c . With the 8320 (low leaker) at 4.8 and 1.38v the socket was topping 74c. Everything was the same except the CPUs and required voltages. I also cut the test short because of the temps.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5519972

woot broke 10k total.

i think i found my Winter overclock for the time being atleast :d


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5519972
> 
> woot broke 10k total.
> 
> i think i found my Winter overclock for the time being atleast :d


Nice run, 10K isn't easy to top for an FX and one card.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5519972
> 
> woot broke 10k total.
> 
> i think i found my Winter overclock for the time being atleast :d
> 
> 
> 
> Nice run, 10K isn't easy to top for an FX and one card.
Click to expand...

working on my TI trying to get close to 14k graphics.

1250/1860 was that run i think

working on 1260/1940


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice run, 10K isn't easy to top for an FX and one card.


More likely, 10K isn't easy to top without having a top-tier graphic card.

Maybe it will be easier with 3DMark 12 / 3DMark Mantle (I'm ALL about mantle, it's just amazing! Excluding BF4 which is a true pain.)


----------



## Johan45

Is that a standard bios or can you overvolt it? Just curious.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that a standard bios or can you overvolt it? Just curious.


personal edit of the Stock bios

340w tdpish if my math is right, boost disabled, 1.212v unlocked

cooked to default of 1241/1800.

using evga precision to get the voltage above 1.2

but future mark reads the core clocks wrong for some reason.. and i kinda broke most of the power savings LMAO

stock bios is 1006/1800 with a boost to 1097 iirc


----------



## Johan45

Ah, power savings are way over rated any way.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ah, power savings are way over rated any way.


lmao it clocks down to referance TI clocks on idle, but if i want 1.212v i need to kill the power saving on the voltage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5520311

1265/1940

so i've ended up with 1260/1935 stable so far and artifact free







think i'm gunna stop there


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lmao it clocks down to referance TI clocks on idle, but if i want 1.212v i need to kill the power saving on the voltage
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5520311
> 
> 1265/1940
> 
> so i've ended up with 1260/1935 stable so far and artifact free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i'm gunna stop there


nice , more or less the same whit 290x but with cpu up to 5.2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2952447?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5519972
> 
> woot broke 10k total.
> 
> i think i found my Winter overclock for the time being atleast :d


Nice run mate, I never could break 10k with a single 290 but i tried: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510

If i had a 290x then maybe, either way hell of a run


----------



## Alastair

I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.

"If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"

Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.
> 
> "If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"
> 
> Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?


what were they using as a power supply? sounds to vague for the writer to actually know what he is talking about


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.
> 
> "If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"
> 
> Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?


Never heard of it, but for logical reasons, why would they put a TDP Limit to a chip?

And for the thermal limit, that's more likely bound to a MB protection rather than a CPU one, and even if it is a CPU protection, why would they test an FX chip using unappropriate cooling?

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, they're using a 970 Gaming for testing, I'm out.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ah, power savings are way over rated any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao it clocks down to referance TI clocks on idle, but if i want 1.212v i need to kill the power saving on the voltage
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5520311
> 
> 1265/1940
> 
> so i've ended up with 1260/1935 stable so far and artifact free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i'm gunna stop there
Click to expand...

Damn so close to 11K, you don't have just a teensy bit more? Maybe up the CPU a touch ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.
> 
> "If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"
> 
> Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?
> 
> 
> 
> what were they using as a power supply? sounds to vague for the writer to actually know what he is talking about
Click to expand...

That would have to be bios related if it's something from AMD. More likely the board couldn't take it or the PSU


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ah, power savings are way over rated any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao it clocks down to referance TI clocks on idle, but if i want 1.212v i need to kill the power saving on the voltage
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5520311
> 
> 1265/1940
> 
> so i've ended up with 1260/1935 stable so far and artifact free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i'm gunna stop there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn so close to 11K, you don't have just a teensy bit more? Maybe up the CPU a touch ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.
> 
> "If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"
> 
> Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what were they using as a power supply? sounds to vague for the writer to actually know what he is talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have to be bios related if it's something from AMD. More likely the board couldn't take it or the PSU
Click to expand...

right now Socket is holding me back just a touch.

not to damn bad for a H100i on the FX an Arctic Hybrid V.1 (think nzxt g10 but a little more ugly)

my Card can't do those clocks 24/7 unfortunately under my lack luster cooling, vrms and memory are just not cooled enough to lower the current requirement..

this card is destined for Hardmodding. I know how to do it, I've got the schematics SOMEwhere.. just don't have the parts LOL

and i'm waiting til i put a block on the thing..

i'm gunna have to work for it but 11k IMHO is reasonably within reach. might check what these setting will boot up with in multi if i go up to 20x i'll be in 5.1 territory 1.56v-1.57v should be enough for benching


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5521609

5.1

1250/1912

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5521694

5.22

1260/1923


----------



## Johan45

Now that's the bencher coming out in ya Flail


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now that's the bencher coming out in ya Flail


she won't boot @ 5.37









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5521883

yup think i've topped out for now.

5.22
1255/1929


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.
> 
> "If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"
> 
> Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?


CoreTemp over 85c or socket depending on the board would do the same thing
*how I know: cause I have done many suicide runs on my chip up to and including 1.8V, I want to say that it is Coretemp at 85-86c that it shuts down..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.
> 
> "If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"
> 
> Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?


I don't think the cpu itself has that protection, I've benched the 8370E I have at 1.6 volts+ and 5.5ghz + without shutdown on my GD-80 rig. However, as always, I have as much right to be wrong as anyone


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think the cpu itself has that protection, I've benched the 8370E I have at 1.6 volts+ and 5.5ghz + without shutdown on my GD-80 rig. However, as always, I have as much right to be wrong as anyone


I am more confident that its the core temp shutdown than anything else.. TBH.. why do you think you haven't heard of anyone frying the CPU due to volts.. Its not the volts that kill these chips its the heat..

That also explains the random shutdowns people have referred to as they stress.. we always callled it the thermal limit based on their cooling, and that precisely is what it is.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> she won't boot @ 5.37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5521883
> 
> yup think i've topped out for now.
> 
> 5.22
> 1255/1929


that's one heck of a score dude, can you get higher on the GPU? What were your settings?

My MSi 970 tops out at 14K graphics score and my highest physics was about the same as yours as i come correct.


----------



## mirzet1976

My opinion is that the shutdown due to excessive temperature regulates the motherboard, to me the system is shut down when the CPU reaches 90°C, and I think that's what CoreTemp shows as TJ.max


ax

Fire strike R9 290 1290/1600 with FC-EK R9 290X , CPU FX8320 @5.1ghz water



And 3dm11 1300/1600 FX8320 @5.1gb
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9265753 score 14200 *graphics 19191*


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> she won't boot @ 5.37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5521883
> 
> yup think i've topped out for now.
> 
> 5.22
> 1255/1929
> 
> 
> 
> that's one heck of a score dude, can you get higher on the GPU? What were your settings?
> 
> My MSi 970 tops out at 14K graphics score and my highest physics was about the same as yours as i come correct.
Click to expand...

I've topped out with my current cooling. http://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-hybrid-7970.html that is the same thing as i am using.

when i hard mod the card, i can get more voltage once i get a block on the thing. I don't want to go any farther as i don't have the cooling to support it.
gpu core isn't the issue, VRMs and vram are the heat limited parts

1300/2000 doesn't seem too out of range once finished. one heck of a card for a reference factory overclocked 780 ti.. especially a Zotac


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's important to consider that some 8350's have a vid of 1.28 volts while others are nearly 1.4 and you open the can of worms labeled "stable"....... which everyone has to define for themselves it seems


You're right. The 8350 is a mixed bag. As far as stable I guess it's different also. Stable for gaming, stable for xx program. My definition of stable is usually ~12 hour in prime and Aida.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now that's the bencher coming out in ya Flail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she won't boot @ 5.37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5521883
> 
> yup think i've topped out for now.
> 
> 5.22
> 1255/1929
Click to expand...

Still a might better than 10K, as for the boot, that's where software comes in handy to get you that last little bit. As much as people harp about AIsuite. I never would have gotten the scores/clocks I have without it.

What do you think Flail, this looks like fun and not too far away http://www.overclock.net/t/1535960/hwbot-world-tour-kicks-off-first-stop-north-america-lan-ets-in-montreal-canada-march-6-8/20#post_23410766


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Megaman,
> 
> i already admitted i was little bit hard headed in temp case earlier. I tend to believe Stilt because of his vast knowledge and past success.
> Maybe he is wrong. Maybe not,idk. *
> Also,AMD mail is valid. That mail is regarding my old FX8150 about temp. which can be applied to all FX I think.
> *
> 
> But,what is wrong with that OC? RAM is 1600 and it's very old I know.
> HT and NB are at 2600 both.
> 1,33v for 4,7ghz I consider very good and almost unachievable with "old" visheras.
> If you think something is out of order with that OC please tell.


bold
1 you have yet to show proof that email exists beyond " trust me i know" which i dont

2 you think. you dont know but you think,

3 a different processor you "claim" it is about
underline
nothing, i stated it was nothing special

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> old chip, why wouldn't it be worth it? 0.o
> 
> 
> 
> looks worth it to me.. don't even start with electricity costs. I iz Canadian, Land of Cheap(ish) power.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I wasn't eventually going to talk about power supply, _*more like chip degradation for an overclock that (in my opinion) is not worth it.
> *_
> But hey, if it's an old (and not even gold) chip there's nothing to lose! Right?
> 
> Anyway guys, I'm here to say that a 120 MM fan attached to the VRM greatly improved the quality of my overclock on my M5A97 EVO R2.0 (deemed to be unusable at high clocks).
> 
> Not only that, but I also found my temps to be greatly improved now of about 15 °C during benchmarks (realbench V2, for example, never went over 66 °C (Both Socket and Package), where before it would reach up to 78 °C and cause my pc to freeze.
> 
> Not only that, but I also lowered the VCore to 1.568 V (which is even less stable for IBT, but hey! It doesn't BSOD, freeze or crash, in fact, the latest crash was about two weeks ago, when my RAM, NB, VCore and Clock were far too unstable to run Far Cry 4 (or anything else, for that matter)
Click to expand...

for the love of.. please dont use the dword. if you can cool it you can clock it, which has been proven time and time again in this thread, when you have proof of it then come to me. shy of l2n i am the only one that has ever had a problem with it that i know of, and i did it on a SUICIDE run and my core was not the problem it was the IMC


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> bold
> 1 you have yet to show proof that email exists beyond " trust me i know" which i dont
> 
> 2 you think. you dont know but you think,
> 
> 3 a different processor you "claim" it is about
> underline
> nothing, i stated it was nothing special
> for the love of.. please dont use the dword. if you can cool it you can clock it, which has been proven time and time again in this thread, when you have proof of it then come to me. shy of l2n i am the only one that has ever had a problem with it that i know of, and i did it on a SUICIDE run and my core was not the problem it was the IMC


what did that Imc ever do to you?







I could see heat killing one but that's not degredation that's failure to properly cool....I remember burning up an Athlon that way... Actually fused the plastic when it gave up the ghost....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I read this in Guru 3D's review of the 8370E.
> 
> "If, during this overclock, your system shuts down, that's a new protection from AMD. You've reached either the heat, TDP or OCP limit (this seems to happen once the CPU pulls more than 26.5A from the 12V CPU rails"
> 
> Is this a Vishera feature or new to the E line of processors?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what were they using as a power supply? sounds to vague for the writer to actually know what he is talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> CoreTemp over 85c or socket depending on the board would do the same thing
> *how I know: cause I have done many suicide runs on my chip up to and including 1.8V, I want to say that it is Coretemp at 85-86c that it shuts down..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think the cpu itself has that protection, I've benched the 8370E I have at 1.6 volts+ and 5.5ghz + without shutdown on my GD-80 rig. However, as always, I have as much right to be wrong as anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I am more confident that its the core temp shutdown than anything else.. TBH.. why do you think you haven't heard of anyone frying the CPU due to volts.. Its not the volts that kill these chips its the heat..
> 
> That also explains the random shutdowns people have referred to as they stress.. we always callled it the thermal limit based on their cooling, and that precisely is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^
These pretty much nailed everything.

I've had shutdowns on my old 750W PSU. Cheap Stuff.
I am now shooting for 80C on IBT AVX. Just with Spikes though. F3ERS is also shooting for a much higher Vcore than mine at 1.66ish.








I will also get shutdowns when I feed my chip 1.7V Core








But even 1.66 is hard for most to cool.









Though, it is the Voltage that produces the heat F3ERS







I can dial in 1.625 Vcore with temps not exceeding 70 on IBT but when I do more than that, temp scaling is too abrupt. That might also be the culprit why I am getting shutdowns with Vcore of 1.7 (Bios). The temperature even at the BIOS may be exceeding what the thermal protection deems safe.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Alright I'm going for somethimg higher than 4.5 at stock vcore now. Currently at 4.7 w. 1.380v. Been only 10min on Prime95 small fft. I'm seeing 20 C thermal margin, CPU 60C and Package 50C (HWMonitor) with H100I (stock fans at 1900RPM). Is my CPU in safe thermal numbers?

Well 1.375(1.38) wasn't enough so I'm going to try 1.392 now. Ill post back when I find a stable vcore.

BTW thanks Chopper, I'm going to cool my VRMs the way you have it setup except with the three 50mm fans I have. Just need to get myself a dremel to cut the sheet metal (and use it for everything else I needed it for in the past)

Update
4.7GHz 1.392V (1.404V) 60-61C and 51/50C passed 2 hour mark. Now I'm going to sleep and check when I wake up.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> bold
> 1 you have yet to show proof that email exists beyond " trust me i know" which i dont
> 
> 2 you think. you dont know but you think,
> 
> 3 a different processor you "claim" it is about
> underline
> nothing, i stated it was nothing special
> for the love of.. please dont use the dword. if you can cool it you can clock it, which has been proven time and time again in this thread, when you have proof of it then come to me. shy of l2n i am the only one that has ever had a problem with it that i know of, and i did it on a SUICIDE run and my core was not the problem it was the IMC


Is this enough proof for you? Need more?
Yet,i need one more apologize. Got sick of that.









If you satisfied with e-mail from AMD tell me why is nothing special with that OC.



EDIT; Again FX8370 @4,9ghz with 1,4vcore
Is something wrong with this OC or its just nothing special?

I wish i can see FX8350/8320 can do the same,and if they can they are rare like snow in august.
Thats why i claim that "new" Visheras are just better (maybe better production process or something)
I just fail to find FX8350 which can go to 5ghz and above without massive voltage injection.
"New" ones is low leakage maybe? There is few guys on this very forum which have similar results with "new" 8370/8370E/8320E.
Or maybe to believe silly claims from Toms hardware where everybody screams that "new" 8370/8320/E/ equals "old" 8320 but its overclocked in factory? Maybe i would believe those claims if i dont have this very chip.
I even purchase FX8320E which works on pathetic Asrock 990FX extreme 3 and have some very good numbers with very low volts. Those E chips are fantastic.
They are same arch. yes,but there is something in that production process also.

EDIT: Maybe better production process apply on new FX8350. Dunno.


----------



## xxela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Is this enough proof for you? Need more?
> Yet,i need one more apologize. Got sick of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you satisfied with e-mail from AMD tell me why is nothing special with that OC.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; Again FX8370 @4,9ghz with 1,4vcore
> Is something wrong with this OC or its just nothing special?
> 
> I wish i can see FX8350/8320 can do the same,and if they can they are rare like snow in august.
> Thats why i claim that "new" Visheras are just better (maybe better production process or something)
> I just fail to find FX8350 which can go to 5ghz and above without massive voltage injection.
> "New" ones is low leakage maybe? There is few guys on this very forum which have similar results with "new" 8370/8370E/8320E.
> Or maybe to believe silly claims from Toms hardware where everybody screams that "new" 8370/8320/E/ equals "old" 8320 but its overclocked in factory? Maybe i would believe those claims if i dont have this very chip.
> I even purchase FX8320E which works on pathetic Asrock 990FX extreme 3 and have some very good numbers with very low volts. Those E chips are fantastic.
> They are same arch. yes,but there is something in that production process also.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe better production process apply on new FX8350. Dunno.


Man, I gotta say this: STOP IT, not because you're wrong but because you're RIGHT. I`ve been following this discussion from some time and I see you making the same mistake like me some time ago. You can't convince someone who doesn't have a open mind especially when there are so many that try to convince each other that they are right.The crowd effect is quite powerful. It doesn't matter what proof you bring they always find something to cling and say that you're wrong. It happened to me on the same topic but with Phenom CPUs. So I throw in the discussion emails from AMD and even AMD oficial datasheet for that particular cpu and had no chance to convince most of the people till I figure out "why the hell I'm wasting my time with this". With that said remember this: listen to all, respect their options but don't follow the crowd.
BTW I have the same FX 8370 and I achieve the same frequency with the exact same voltage.


----------



## hawker-gb

To make it clear,
i am not claiming i am apriori right.
Regarding temp. its still remain unknown. I tend to go with The Stilt because of man vast knowledge and experience.

Regarding "new" Vishera i am certain that i am right in that case.


----------



## Johan45

In the end it doesn't matter, the parts belong to the individual and they will do what they please with them. I know you bring up the Stilt and yes he knows a lot about AMD stuff. But I'm certain that when he goes for his world record clocks he's not following his own advice. So in the end the point is moot. Personally I try to keep the lowest temps/ and volt to get me a satisfying OC. If I stop at 4.7 that's why. A daily Gamer isn't going to benefit that much from another couple hundred MHz if that is constantly pushing it in the "uncomfortable" zone. But this is how I treat my "daily" machine.
On the other side of that I put the screws to these things constantly with 1.8v+ and and stoopid speeds. I have yet to toast an FX chip. The only one I did lose ( RIP little piggy) was a motherboard incident and not at all the fault of the chip.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxela*
> 
> Man, I gotta say this: STOP IT, not because you're wrong but because you're RIGHT. I`ve been following this discussion from some time and I see you making the same mistake like me some time ago. You can't convince someone who doesn't have a open mind especially when there are so many that try to convince each other that they are right.The crowd effect is quite powerful. It doesn't matter what proof you bring they always find something to cling and say that you're wrong. It happened to me on the same topic but with Phenom CPUs. So I throw in the discussion emails from AMD and even AMD oficial datasheet for that particular cpu and had no chance to convince most of the people till I figure out "why the hell I'm wasting my time with this". With that said remember this: listen to all, respect their options but don't follow the crowd.
> BTW I have the same FX 8370 and I achieve the same frequency with the exact same voltage.


Rep+ for you man.

I stopped arguing on here some time ago because i wasted a lot of time and energy on here trying to explain myself but i stopped because it was getting me nowhere and i was getting infractions etc. because of it.

I learned from it so that's why i am mostly on here only to read some interesting posts because once they have you on their sight, they will never back down and will do anything just to proof you wrong even if they know you are right. Its the enormous EGO people have and they cannot see past it it seems.
I guess that is how some people are. Its not really a debate or discussion because they seems to are ALWAYS right, i don't react well to such an Mexican standoff.


----------



## hawker-gb

Silicon is damaged primarily by voltage not heat.(Heat is also factor)
You can keep chip cool but if you pump too much voltage it will get damaged.

Too much voltage and you have guranteed permanent damage. Electron migration,silicon degradation etc...

People interpret differently where voltage treshold is.

Chip will not die so easily but it would be damaged beyond repair.
You will hardly kill it but you will easily damage it with overvolting.

Electron migration will not stop your PC from working ,it takes time.

Here is very old picture which explain some of stuff:
That is regarding Intel but you can apply it on any CPU just change graph values.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep i totally agree with that.

too much voltage or too high temps or any combination of the two are bad for the chip.

Anyone with even the slightest understanding of electronics should understand this.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep i totally agree with that.
> 
> too much voltage or too high temps or any combination of the two are bad for the chip.
> 
> Anyone with even the slightest understanding of electronics should understand this.


People differently interpret max "safe" voltage.

There is too cautions ones(myself) which is reluctant to go over 1,45.
Absolutely safe in my opinion is up to 1,45 on max load for FX.

Above 1,5 is certain electron migration to some level.

Above 1,6 is suicide run.









Also,one must take in consideration current draw which will easily excess more than 150 amps on high overclocks under,for example prime95.
VRM efficiency also drops when they are overheating.

Any stress test is ok on stock or near stock volts.
Much above that, you must really know what you doing and how stuff works.

EDIT: Before someone start patronizing like "show me how many FX die",you will not kill it that moment. You will damage it beyond repair,shorten life span,unstability,etc etc... you already pass point of no return.

Or one can write mail to AMD and ask them which is max voltage for FX. I am sure that answer would be very disapointing to many.

Another example, i can do 4,9 with 1,4 volts but I WILL NOT do the prime test. I can do IBT-AVX for a few runs.
Max test for that OC is transcoding job because it will put biggest load on CPU and no other real life load will exeed it.
With prime95 you put 20-25% more load then biggest RL app can.
10 hours of transcoding and your chip is rock stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep i totally agree with that.
> 
> too much voltage or too high temps or any combination of the two are bad for the chip.
> 
> Anyone with even the slightest understanding of electronics should understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> People differently interpret max "safe" voltage.
> 
> There is too cautions ones(myself) which is reluctant to go over 1,45.
> Absolutely safe in my opinion is up to 1,45 on max load for FX.
> 
> Above 1,5 is certain electron migration to some level.
> 
> Above 1,6 is suicide run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,one must take in consideration current draw which will easily excess more than 150 amps on high overclocks under,for example prime95.
> VRM efficiency also drops when they are overheating.
> 
> Any stress test is ok on stock or near stock volts.
> Much above that, you must really know what you doing and how stuff works.
> 
> EDIT: Before someone start patronizing like "show me how many FX die",you will not kill it that moment. You will damage it beyond repair,shorten life span,unstability,etc etc... you already pass point of no return.
> 
> Or one can write mail to AMD and ask them which is max voltage for FX. I am sure that answer would be very disapointing to many.
> 
> Another example, i can do 4,9 with 1,4 volts but I WILL NOT do the prime test. I can do IBT-AVX for a few runs.
> Max test for that OC is transcoding job because it will put biggest load on CPU and no other real life load will exeed it.
> With prime95 you put 20-25% more load then biggest RL app can.
> 10 hours of transcoding and your chip is rock stable.
Click to expand...

If it's truly the voltage that kills, how do you explain guys that put them under LN2 , throw 2 volts through them and when they are done, plop them back in their daily driver without any issue?

Heat will limit the voltage you can run these chips ( in circumstances using "normal" cooling) to a level that doesn't seem to damage them. I've spent time with mine running over 1.7 volts on 8 threaded loads without any hint of damage ( load temps at 30C or so chilled liquid cooling).


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> People differently interpret max "safe" voltage.
> 
> There is too cautions ones(myself) which is reluctant to go over 1,45.
> Absolutely safe in my opinion is up to 1,45 on max load for FX.
> 
> Above 1,5 is certain electron migration to some level.
> 
> Above 1,6 is suicide run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,one must take in consideration current draw which will easily excess more than 150 amps on high overclocks under,for example prime95.
> VRM efficiency also drops when they are overheating.
> 
> Any stress test is ok on stock or near stock volts.
> Much above that, you must really know what you doing and how stuff works.
> 
> EDIT: Before someone start patronizing like "show me how many FX die",you will not kill it that moment. You will damage it beyond repair,shorten life span,unstability,etc etc... you already pass point of no return.
> 
> Or one can write mail to AMD and ask them which is max voltage for FX. I am sure that answer would be very disapointing to many.
> 
> Another example, i can do 4,9 with 1,4 volts but I WILL NOT do the prime test. I can do IBT-AVX for a few runs.
> Max test for that OC is transcoding job because it will put biggest load on CPU and no other real life load will exeed it.
> With prime95 you put 20-25% more load then biggest RL app can.
> 10 hours of transcoding and your chip is rock stable.


yeah but combination of this board/or this chip 1.45v just isn't gonna fly for really anything over 4.5ghz....for 4.7-4.8ghz+ its only really stable 1.47v++ but then massive vcore jump agian for 5ghz that I can't do like 1.53v to even boot in stable more like- 1.55v+ for 5ghz....telling me the board/chip just doesn't want to hang rofl... with my cooling no way in hell lol....talking instant 10-20 degree+ jump that goes on molten hell/heat putting on a board lol....guess these boards have a bit weaker vrms too...but temp wise not bad/running hot at all.....


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If it's truly the voltage that kills, how do you explain guys that put them under LN2 , throw 2 volts through them and when they are done, plop them back in their daily driver without any issue?
> 
> Heat will limit the voltage you can run these chips ( in circumstances using "normal" cooling) to a level that doesn't seem to damage them. I've spent time with mine running over 1.7 volts on 8 threaded loads without any hint of damage ( load temps at 30C or so chilled liquid cooling).


Slowly kills.

Who put that chip after 2 volts back to normal use and have it last without problems?
I really like to know.

It will not be instantly killed ofc.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep i totally agree with that.
> 
> too much voltage or too high temps or any combination of the two are bad for the chip.
> 
> Anyone with even the slightest understanding of electronics should understand this.
> 
> 
> 
> People differently interpret max "safe" voltage.
> 
> There is too cautions ones(myself) which is reluctant to go over 1,45.
> Absolutely safe in my opinion is up to 1,45 on max load for FX.
> 
> Above 1,5 is certain electron migration to some level.
> 
> Above 1,6 is suicide run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,one must take in consideration current draw which will easily excess more than 150 amps on high overclocks under,for example prime95.
> VRM efficiency also drops when they are overheating.
> 
> Any stress test is ok on stock or near stock volts.
> Much above that, you must really know what you doing and how stuff works.
> 
> EDIT: Before someone start patronizing like "show me how many FX die",you will not kill it that moment. You will damage it beyond repair,shorten life span,unstability,etc etc... you already pass point of no return.
> 
> Or one can write mail to AMD and ask them which is max voltage for FX. I am sure that answer would be very disapointing to many.
> 
> Another example, i can do 4,9 with 1,4 volts but I WILL NOT do the prime test. I can do IBT-AVX for a few runs.
> Max test for that OC is transcoding job because it will put biggest load on CPU and no other real life load will exeed it.
> With prime95 you put 20-25% more load then biggest RL app can.
> 10 hours of transcoding and your chip is rock stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's truly the voltage that kills, how do you explain guys that put them under LN2 , throw 2 volts through them and when they are done, plop them back in their daily driver without any issue?
> 
> Heat will limit the voltage you can run these chips ( in circumstances using "normal" cooling) to a level that doesn't seem to damage them. I've spent time with mine running over 1.7 volts on 8 threaded loads without any hint of damage ( load temps at 30C or so chilled liquid cooling).
Click to expand...

Look at it like water eroding away at a sandy beach. The more turbulent the water the faster it erodes. So having the water calm 95% of the time with the odd storm(LN2 session) would do less damage than having rough water continuously day after day.
But sometimes if that storm is too rough (too much voltage) The beach is gone. There have been instance of intant chip deat with the FX at 2+ volts


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Slowly kills.
> 
> Who put that chip after 2 volts back to normal use and have it last without problems?
> I really like to know.
> 
> It will not be instantly killed ofc.


exactly man you can tell too these chips get/start getting pretty "shaky" approaching thermal max etc I notice it clearly you start hitting 55-60c lol
heat is big part of it/issue


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> CoreTemp over 85c or socket depending on the board would do the same thing
> *how I know: cause I have done many suicide runs on my chip up to and including 1.8V, I want to say that it is Coretemp at 85-86c that it shuts down..










Holy vcore Batman!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Look at it like water eroding away at a sandy beach. The more turbulent the water the faster it erodes. So having the water calm 95% of the time with the odd storm(LN2 session) would do less damage than having rough water continuously day after day.


You are very good at providing analogy's. I love this, it makes understanding things very swift and to the point.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> CoreTemp over 85c or socket depending on the board would do the same thing
> *how I know: cause I have done many suicide runs on my chip up to and including 1.8V, I want to say that it is Coretemp at 85-86c that it shuts down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy vcore Batman!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Look at it like water eroding away at a sandy beach. The more turbulent the water the faster it erodes. So having the water calm 95% of the time with the odd storm(LN2 session) would do less damage than having rough water continuously day after day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very good at providing analogy's. I love this, it makes understanding things very swift and to the point.
Click to expand...

Thanks pshootr.
That's basically what electron migration is. The voltage slowly eats away at the tiny little transistor walls and will eventually put hole through them and they stop working properly.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Woke up, 8 hours of Prime95 Small FFT and still running strong. I guess that means CPU OC is pretty stable so far but the system might not be without checking Blend Test and some other tests.

http://valid.x86.fr/sqsz1w


----------



## Johan45

Looks good but you should check your bus speeds. The HT is reporting at 2200 it should be 2600 and NB 2200 for stock setting.


----------



## hawker-gb

Voltage kills CPU because of degrading chip architecture.
Voltage? Voltage is the electric potential difference between two points,tranfering electric charge from point X to point Y,more overvoltage changes chip molecular structure.
No possible way to change this fact.
Every single electrical component dies ater period of time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so what does your degradation theory say for the 9590

their Default Vid is quite high...

wonder why AMD would release such a chip....









they must know a little more about this topic then you do.. oh wait they do...

not many actually get into a voltage and heat range that will actually damage this Uarch.

you think everyone has super high voltage because you have a new super low leak chip.. nothing special. not the first to tout these numbers.
These chips can handle the voltage because the Uarch can handle the voltage so can the Node..

It is as simple as that.

(not saying degradation and electronic mitigation are not a thing, you are fear mongering about it, where there is absolutely no need. )


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks good but you should check your bus speeds. The HT is reporting at 2200 it should be 2600 and NB 2200 for stock setting.


Thanks. I manually set HT to 2200 because I thought HT wasn't suppose to be running higher than NB or that HT can't run faster than NB speeds. Tell me if I'm thinking of this in the wrong way. After I find my limit with the 8350 I will probably venture into NB OCing Not sure I need to touch the NB or HT unless it will improve my gaming performance as this is my main use of this PC.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so what does your degradation theory say for the 9590
> 
> their Default Vid is quite high...
> 
> wonder why AMD would release such a chip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they must know a little more about this topic then you do.. oh wait they do...
> 
> not many actually get into a voltage and heat range that will actually damage this Uarch.
> 
> you think everyone has super high voltage because you have a new super low leak chip.. nothing special. not the first to tout these numbers.
> These chips can handle the voltage because the Uarch can handle the voltage so can the Node..
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> (not saying degradation and electronic mitigation are not a thing, you are fear mongering about it, where there is absolutely no need. )


How much is vid on 9590? Around 1,45?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so what does your degradation theory say for the 9590
> 
> their Default Vid is quite high...
> 
> wonder why AMD would release such a chip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they must know a little more about this topic then you do.. oh wait they do...
> 
> not many actually get into a voltage and heat range that will actually damage this Uarch.
> 
> you think everyone has super high voltage because you have a new super low leak chip.. nothing special. not the first to tout these numbers.
> These chips can handle the voltage because the Uarch can handle the voltage so can the Node..
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> (not saying degradation and electronic mitigation are not a thing, you are fear mongering about it, where there is absolutely no need. )
> 
> 
> 
> How much is vid on 9590? Around 1,45?
Click to expand...

1.54-1.57 iirc

i'm sure that some of the guys that have them will correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks good but you should check your bus speeds. The HT is reporting at 2200 it should be 2600 and NB 2200 for stock setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I manually set HT to 2200 because I thought HT wasn't suppose to be running higher than NB or that HT can't run faster than NB speeds. Tell me if I'm thinking of this in the wrong way. After I find my limit with the 8350 I will probably venture into NB OCing Not sure I need to touch the NB or HT unless it will improve my gaming performance as this is my main use of this PC.
Click to expand...

Stock for the Vushera is 2600 HT 2200 NB, not like the older AMD chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so what does your degradation theory say for the 9590
> 
> their Default Vid is quite high...
> 
> wonder why AMD would release such a chip....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they must know a little more about this topic then you do.. oh wait they do...
> 
> not many actually get into a voltage and heat range that will actually damage this Uarch.
> 
> you think everyone has super high voltage because you have a new super low leak chip.. nothing special. not the first to tout these numbers.
> These chips can handle the voltage because the Uarch can handle the voltage so can the Node..
> 
> It is as simple as that.
> 
> (not saying degradation and electronic mitigation are not a thing, you are fear mongering about it, where there is absolutely no need. )
> 
> 
> 
> How much is vid on 9590? Around 1,45?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.54-1.57 iirc
Click to expand...

Right on the nose Flail, those are stock VID for the 9xxx series chips


----------



## hawker-gb

What a fail is that 9590.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> What a fail is that 9590.


Such a great addition you are to the thread









again you have a new super low leak chip... staaaahpp it!!!!!11!1!

9590's are cherry picked old 8350.... yes their are going to be bloody pigs..

their piggishness wasn't questioned at all. kuz we knew that what it takes to run them like that.

AMD releasing a chip very close to how WE in this thread overclock and over volt while offering the same warranty as the base models.

can we stop now?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Such a great addition you are to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you have a new super low leak chip... staaaahpp it!!!!!11!1!
> 
> 9590's are cherry picked old 8350.... yes their are going to be bloody pigs..
> 
> their piggishness wasn't questioned at all. kuz we knew that what it takes to run them like that.
> 
> AMD releasing a chip very close to how WE in this thread overclock and over volt while offering the same warranty as the base models.
> 
> can we stop now?


1,54 is still far from 1,6 or 1,7 and even one member point out 2 volts and then go back to normal use.









8370 have nothing to do with your attempts of laughing.









So,1,54-1,57 is max what AMD pulls from Visheras regarding safety.

Is it safe to go up to 1,6 1,7 ,18 etc?


----------



## hawker-gb

Double post.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> What a fail is that 9590.


how is that a fail don't they start at 4.5 and turbo to 5.0? I'm jealous of your chip but there are a few here who have run 1.6v daily for years with no degredation yet...I still have a pentium 2 and an Athlon that ran over volts for 5 to 7 years each and still run on same voltage they did on day one...I think with some chips degredation is an issue but worrying about it on this platform I think is kind of silly...I'm not saying it won't happen I'm just saying it probably won't happen any time soon and more than likely not until after you've moved on to a new platform


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> how is that a fail don't they start at 4.5 and turbo to 5.0? I'm jealous of your chip but there are a few here who have run 1.6v daily for years with no degredation yet...I still have a pentium 2 and an Athlon that ran over volts for 5 to 7 years each and still run on same voltage they did on day one...I think with some chips degredation is an issue but worrying about it on this platform I think is kind of silly...I'm not saying it won't happen I'm just saying it probably won't happen *any time soon and more than likely not until after you've moved on to a new platform*


Your post contains key sentence bolded.

CPU on stock volts can go on decades.
Overvolted that is shrinked to years.

That is point i present.

3-4 years is nothing and in that span you will not degrade chip to point of no use.

But,many people just switch to new after few years.

Also,what AMD says about max volt. I suspect they dont suggest to go anywhere near 1,6.

I will again post this old old picture:


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Stock for the Vushera is 2600 HT 2200 NB, not like the older AMD chips.


Yes I know that 2600 HT and 2200 NB is the norm/stock for Vishera. I guess some misinformation on HT not being able to run faster than NB got me confused. That and the fact I read on a few threads that the best performance came when the NB/HT was running at the same speed between 2400-2600. When I RMA my RAM that can run at the rated 2400MHz I may Try to get NB/RAM/HT to run at the same 2400MHz. I like it when things match together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 3-4 years is nothing and in that span you will not degrade chip to point of no use.
> 
> But,many people just switch to new after few years.


While I don't know what you meant by this part, people are more likely to upgrade their CPU because the CPU is now not strong enough to power what they do in 3-4 years or looking for a better overclocker. Then there are the ones with CPUs that die for being from a slightly bad batch, not cooled properly, overvolting by a tremendous number on accident, or overvolting AND not cooling properly.

You apparently have one of the newer Vishera Chips that have been refined over the long time they have been using the same process. All the chips that have been selling since Sept 2014 are more likely leak less compared to the ones that started in 2012. FX 8310, FX 8320E, FX 8370E, FX 8370.


----------



## hawker-gb

Also,which many dont understand good,
every electrical componet start to degrade as soon as you turn it on.
It can degrade slower or faster depending on load.

FX9590 will degrade faster on stock volts than FX8320 etc...

No way around that fact.

So,pumping volts accelerate degradation which is already started as soon as you turn el. component on.

It cannot be more clearer.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> how is that a fail don't they start at 4.5 and turbo to 5.0? I'm jealous of your chip but there are a few here who have run 1.6v daily for years with no degredation yet...I still have a pentium 2 and an Athlon that ran over volts for 5 to 7 years each and still run on same voltage they did on day one...I think with some chips degredation is an issue but worrying about it on this platform I think is kind of silly...I'm not saying it won't happen I'm just saying it probably won't happen *any time soon and more than likely not until after you've moved on to a new platform*
> 
> 
> 
> Your post contains key sentence bolded.
> 
> CPU on stock volts can go on decades.
> Overvolted that is shrinked to years.
> 
> That is point i present.
> 
> 3-4 years is nothing and in that span you will not degrade chip to point of no use.
> 
> But,many people just switch to new after few years.
> 
> Also,what AMD says about max volt. I suspect they dont suggest to go anywhere near 1,6.
> 
> I will again post this old old picture:
Click to expand...

This is what AMD says about voltage taken right from their performance guide. here http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


As you see water isn't mentioned since it can vary widely in performance, my water is -30c at times.
So can we just drop this nonsense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Stock for the Vushera is 2600 HT 2200 NB, not like the older AMD chips.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know that 2600 HT and 2200 NB is the norm/stock for Vishera. I guess some misinformation on HT not being able to run faster than NB got me confused. That and the fact I read on a few threads that the best performance came when the NB/HT was running at the same speed between 2400-2600. When I RMA my RAM that can run at the rated 2400MHz I may Try to get NB/RAM/HT to run at the same 2400MHz. I like it when things match together.
Click to expand...

Still leavt the HT at 2600 and if you can get the NB to match it. It'll perform better especially with the 2400 ram


----------



## hawker-gb

Ok,lets drop it,it will lead to nowhere anyway.

EoD.

P.S. -30 what? celsius or?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Also,which many dont understand good,
> every electrical componet start to degrade as soon as you turn it on.
> It can degrade slower or faster depending on load.
> 
> FX9590 will degrade faster on stock volts than FX8320 etc...
> 
> No way around that fact.
> 
> So,pumping volts accelerate degradation which is already started as soon as you turn el. component on.
> 
> It cannot be more clearer.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Still leavt the HT at 2600 and if you can get the NB to match it. It'll perform better especially with the 2400 ram


Yup that is exactly what I did. I tried leaving it on auto but the motherboard kept it at 2200MHz so I manually chose 2600MHz and it works fine. After I go get my dremel to mod some fans on my VRMs and socket I'm going to continue on with the CPU clock and then the NB.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> P.S. -30 what? celsius or?


Yep -30°c, one of the advantages of living in the north during winter. This is my rad


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 1,54 is still far from 1,6 or 1,7 and even one member point out 2 volts and then go back to normal use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8370 have nothing to do with your attempts of laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,1,54-1,57 is max what AMD pulls from Visheras regarding safety.
> 
> Is it safe to go up to 1,6 1,7 ,18 etc?


actually is has quite a bit to do with me mocking you. its clouded your perception... you went from the fail know as Zambezi to the most mature and lowest leak version of Vishera. you are seeing two extremes and nothing in between.

there is also MUCH you need to learn about these chip. Honestly. 1.54-1.57 is the vid @ baseclock with Turbo off.

With turbo on the Vid will be over 1.6v

so here is some of the bigger picture. 9590 is AMD's most expensive consumer grade Vishera (also read.. MOST PROFITABLE in terms of die cost vs consumer cost)

if AMD was to gamble with the life span of a product, their model with the most profit margin (read as most profit to lose) would not be the one they would gamble on.
It does not make any business sense what-so-ever, constantly giving out free chip that you could be making that 180% off of..

Factor in the warranty, and the fact that AMD has never ever really said anything about a voltage limit.

in-response to your email from amd tech level 1, do you really expect the whole truth from a low level tech? key thing missing in that email is that these temps are based on a reference board design by Sapphire (pure black)

To fill you in, Those boards are EXTREMELY rare, this thread has seen One maybe? and not in action. Once you get into Board partner territory, Their limits superseded Amd's reference in certain areas, there are aspect that must be kept to reference but the Tech I personally spoke to would not go into greater detail.
In Markham, the location I visited they have three different motherboards there for testing. A pure black (thing looks amazing in person IMHO) a UD5 and a CHVFZ.

You've kinda gotta go up the chain a little to get all the info.

2v? no body, and i mean NO BODY but the handful of LN2 users we have here do this.

also nobody is saying 1.8+ is safe. if you actually read into the vernacular used, they are implying when they do this they know it is not safe and they know the risks. (read: Suicides)

if a h100i can handle my voltage with Zero degradation. end of story. custom water cooling shouldn't have much of an issue up to about 1.75v.

but again... notice vernacular.. Custom water cooling.. not your average overclock or you average water cooling kit will handle this on these chips.. takes some expertise with them.

I'll say this again, AMD has never published a MAX voltage, they have too many chips using the same die to do so.


----------



## pshootr

Since I do not have fast ram, I haven't sweated over leaving my NB at 2200. But one thing that bugs me, is that when I up NB to even 2400 I get quirky results. Like my task-bar will no longer be transparent after booting, and or icons loading slow or flickering at boot. Upping the CPU/NB voltage seems to reduce these occurrences but not totally eliminate them.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep -30°c, one of the advantages of living in the north during winter. This is my rad


Holy S...Is that a 360x360 or 420x420 radiator or something even crazier. No one bump into that on accident?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Since I do not have fast ram, I haven't sweated over leaving my NB at 2200. But one thing that bugs me, is that when I up NB to even 2400 I get quirky results. Like my task-bar will no longer be transparent, and or icons loading slow or flickering at boot. Upping the CPU/NB voltage seems to reduce these occurrences but not totally eliminate them.


Ah I had similar 'bugs' when I messed with my NB and CPU on my 860K. Some OCs or maybe NB OCs led to my desktop Icons loading much slower. Maybe it's because their is instability/errors that is kind of alleviated by more cpu/nb voltage.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> actually is has quite a bit to do with me mocking you. its clouded your perception... you went from the fail know as Zambezi to the most mature and lowest leak version of Vishera. you are seeing two extremes and nothing in between.
> 
> there is also MUCH you need to learn about these chip. Honestly. 1.54-1.57 is the vid @ baseclock with Turbo off.
> 
> With turbo on the Vid will be over 1.6v
> 
> so here is some of the bigger picture. 9590 is AMD's most expensive consumer grade Vishera (also read.. MOST PROFITABLE in terms of die cost vs consumer cost)
> 
> if AMD was to gamble with the life span of a product, their model with the most profit margin (read as most profit to lose) would not be the one they would gamble on.
> It does not make any business sense what-so-ever, constantly giving out free chip that you could be making that 180% off of..
> 
> Factor in the warranty, and the fact that AMD has never ever really said anything about a voltage limit.
> 
> in-response to your email from amd tech level 1, do you really expect the whole truth from a low level tech? key thing missing in that email is that these temps are based on a reference board design by Sapphire (pure black)
> 
> To fill you in, Those boards are EXTREMELY rare, this thread has seen One maybe? and not in action. Once you get into Board partner territory, Their limits superseded Amd's reference in certain areas, there are aspect that must be kept to reference but the Tech I personally spoke to would not go into greater detail.
> In Markham, the location I visited they have three different motherboards there for testing. A pure black (thing looks amazing in person IMHO) a UD5 and a CHVFZ.
> 
> You've kinda gotta go up the chain a little to get all the info.
> 
> 2v? no body, and i mean NO BODY but the handful of LN2 users we have here do this.
> 
> also nobody is saying 1.8+ is safe. if you actually read into the vernacular used, they are implying when they do this they know it is not safe and they know the risks. (read: Suicides)
> 
> if a h100i can handle my voltage with Zero degradation. end of story. custom water cooling shouldn't have much of an issue up to about 1.75v.
> 
> but again... notice vernacular.. Custom water cooling.. not your average overclock or you average water cooling kit will handle this on these chips.. takes some expertise with them.
> 
> I'll say this again, AMD has never published a MAX voltage, they have too many chips using the same die to do so.


Thx for clarification Flail.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Such a great addition you are to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again you have a new super low leak chip... staaaahpp it!!!!!11!1!
> 
> 9590's are cherry picked old 8350.... yes their are going to be bloody pigs..
> 
> their piggishness wasn't questioned at all. kuz we knew that what it takes to run them like that.
> 
> AMD releasing a chip very close to how WE in this thread overclock and over volt while offering the same warranty as the base models.
> 
> can we stop now?
> 
> 
> 
> 1,54 is still far from 1,6 or 1,7 and *even one member point out 2 volts* and then go back to normal use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8370 have nothing to do with your attempts of laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,1,54-1,57 is max what AMD pulls from Visheras regarding safety.
> 
> Is it safe to go up to 1,6 1,7 ,18 etc?
Click to expand...

That person was me







.
Plenty of people have done this with Vishera's, - Alatar for one.

Johan had a great analogy, earlier , but I think we are caught in a discussion where we are a bit undecided where the line between degradation and death lies.

I've forgotten where it is posted, but I've seen an AMD rep. quoted as saying the recommended safe maximum voltage for the Bulldozer/Piledriver was 1.55volts , but there is a very healthy margin of safety built into that number. ( the author hinted that it was closer to 1.65 volts iirc).

In any event , I'll stick by my guns and say that under normal cooling, heat will limit the voltage you can run these chips at to the point that the level of degradation will probably not be noticeable during it's useful lifespan.

That's based on my experience with them , based on a couple years + of playing with a half dozen of them.

You are more than welcome to disagree, but until my experience demonstrates things differently, these are my thoughts on the subject









* I do think that the E variants may be less tolerant of excessive voltages however *

Johan had a great analogy ( very good with them analogys man !) about leakage earlier too , using water as a reference.
EDIT:
I think this is Johan's radiator
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18382/ex-rad-484/Phobya_G-Changer_XTREME_Nova_1080_Full_Copper_Radiator_-_60mm.html


----------



## Johan45

Darn close cssorkinman it's the 1260 supernova, runs 9x140mm fans http://www.frozencpu.com/products/26072/ex-rad-737/Phobya_Xtreme_SUPERNOVA_1260_Radiator_-_Full_Copper_35501.html

I wouldn't advise anyone to try this without first considering that you also need to run antifreeze in the loop to avoid freezing and even in the winter condensation can be a problem. So all hoses are insulated. The block and board also need proper preparation to avoid any kind of water damage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> actually is has quite a bit to do with me mocking you. its clouded your perception... you went from the fail know as Zambezi to the most mature and lowest leak version of Vishera. you are seeing two extremes and nothing in between.
> 
> there is also MUCH you need to learn about these chip. Honestly. 1.54-1.57 is the vid @ baseclock with Turbo off.
> 
> With turbo on the Vid will be over 1.6v
> 
> so here is some of the bigger picture. 9590 is AMD's most expensive consumer grade Vishera (also read.. MOST PROFITABLE in terms of die cost vs consumer cost)
> 
> if AMD was to gamble with the life span of a product, their model with the most profit margin (read as most profit to lose) would not be the one they would gamble on.
> It does not make any business sense what-so-ever, constantly giving out free chip that you could be making that 180% off of..
> 
> Factor in the warranty, and the fact that AMD has never ever really said anything about a voltage limit.
> 
> in-response to your email from amd tech level 1, do you really expect the whole truth from a low level tech? key thing missing in that email is that these temps are based on a reference board design by Sapphire (pure black)
> 
> To fill you in, Those boards are EXTREMELY rare, this thread has seen One maybe? and not in action. Once you get into Board partner territory, Their limits superseded Amd's reference in certain areas, there are aspect that must be kept to reference but the Tech I personally spoke to would not go into greater detail.
> In Markham, the location I visited they have three different motherboards there for testing. A pure black (thing looks amazing in person IMHO) a UD5 and a CHVFZ.
> 
> You've kinda gotta go up the chain a little to get all the info.
> 
> 2v? no body, and i mean NO BODY but the handful of LN2 users we have here do this.
> 
> also nobody is saying 1.8+ is safe. if you actually read into the vernacular used, they are implying when they do this they know it is not safe and they know the risks. (read: Suicides)
> 
> if a h100i can handle my voltage with Zero degradation. end of story. custom water cooling shouldn't have much of an issue up to about 1.75v.
> 
> but again... notice vernacular.. Custom water cooling.. not your average overclock or you average water cooling kit will handle this on these chips.. takes some expertise with them.
> 
> I'll say this again, AMD has never published a MAX voltage, they have too many chips using the same die to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for clarification Flail.
Click to expand...









For one final bit of clarification. Electronic migration is very much a real thing. SNDS was very much real.

So you are not wrong about the risks of electronic migration, BUT since Northwood there has been quite a few advances in this tech.

the shift from the 5v rail to the 12v rail helped this ALOT. Node advancements that was a MASSIVE MASSIVE node compared to modern nodes. Vishera is 32nm.. northwood was 120-130nm? It really was a different game back then

AMD is smart enough to know the limits of their design. I wouldn't question that the aspects that AMD mandates stay reference in values is a hard limit to keep this from happening within its expected life span.

this is likely why we never saw a Crosshair V extreme, they reach that limit with the CHVF(z), So yes the risk is real, but i've Faith in that AMD has this covered for the Expected lifespan of the chips.

Now.. back to what we are bout here.. let see what your chip can do in some benchies... And or top out with your cooling.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Ah I had similar 'bugs' when I messed with my NB and CPU on my 860K. Some OCs or maybe NB OCs led to my desktop Icons loading much slower. Maybe it's because their is instability/errors that is kind of alleviated by more cpu/nb voltage.


With 2400 NB, I tried up 1.25 CPU/NB. I didn't think 2400 should need any more than that, but maybe later I will try adding more to see if I can get rid of these quirks.

Recently I set my 1333 RAM up to 1600 again, this time with stock timings of 9-9-9-24 and 1.6v, and so far it is doing ok, (IBT "10 passes", and [email protected] "24 hr") needs more testing still. So I would like to try to OC the NB again. I wonder how much CPU/NB voltage might be average for 2600 NB? Or if its even worth it with RAM at 1600.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> With 2400 NB, I tried up 1.25 CPU/NB. I didn't think 2400 should need any more than that, but maybe later I will try adding more to see if I can get rid of these quirks.
> 
> Recently I set my 1333 RAM up to 1600 again, this time with stock timings of 9-9-9-24 and 1.6v, and so far it is doing ok, (IBT "10 passes", and [email protected] "24 hr") needs more testing still. So I would like to try to OC the NB again. I wonder how much CPU/NB voltage might be average for 2600 NB? Or if its even worth it with RAM at 1600.


Higher NB might boost the performance of the 1600MHz RAM but not sure if it's necessary to have 2600MHz for 1600MHz. i wouldn't know.

I was playing AC Unity and the game crashed when it never has before on stock settings and at 4.5GHz. So I raised the CPU Vcore a tiny bit. Still crashed. This time I dropped the NB to 2200MHz back from 2600MHz. It can be a sign of a unstable OC but I kind of doubt it because it lasted with Prime95 for ~8 hours. The game crashed at the same exact location so my guess it's a bug right? Everytime I go to the next part of a particular mission and I drop from the roof to where the NPC I need to speak is I crash to the Desktop before I even land on the ground. Everywhere else no crash. I guess I need to update the game finally, just have to wait until Sunday because I don't want to download gigabytes of updates on my bandwidth that is limited to 250GB.

This useless side panel should be good to mount my VRM fans


----------



## Johan45

@pshootr,
the symptoms you described are a NB/RAM issue. I see it when I'm really pushing things. I'll also lose my mouse or keyboard at times. Sounds like you will need more juice for the CPU_NB if you want to run at 2400. I wouldn't bother jacking it up too much for everyday use. You won't see much of a difference.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one final bit of clarification. Electronic migration is very much a real thing. SNDS was very much real.
> 
> So you are not wrong about the risks of electronic migration, BUT since Northwood there has been quite a few advances in this tech.
> 
> the shift from the 5v rail to the 12v rail helped this ALOT. Node advancements that was a MASSIVE MASSIVE node compared to modern nodes. Vishera is 32nm.. northwood was 120-130nm? It really was a different game back then
> 
> AMD is smart enough to know the limits of their design. I wouldn't question that the aspects that AMD mandates stay reference in values is a hard limit to keep this from happening within its expected life span.
> 
> this is likely why we never saw a Crosshair V extreme, they reach that limit with the CHVF(z), So yes the risk is real, but i've Faith in that AMD has this covered for the Expected lifespan of the chips.
> 
> Now.. back to what we are bout here.. let see what your chip can do in some benchies... And or top out with your cooling.


yeah I think if I had that chip I would be aiming for 5.2 daily the temps are nice and low on that voltage...but since going water I want to push everything...and wish everything was water cooled at this point...

Slightly off topic all you guys running the r9 290 cards I've been reading reviews and comparisons between it and my 760gtx and it seems like a clear price performance winner expecially in sli...how many of you have owned a reference model and what were your thoughts on it before water and after...I'm looking to buy a couple of reference cards and water cool them a bit later


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Higher NB might boost the performance of the 1600MHz RAM but not sure if it's necessary to have 2600MHz for 1600MHz. i wouldn't know.
> 
> I was playing AC Unity and the game crashed when it never has before on stock settings and at 4.5GHz. So I raised the CPU Vcore a tiny bit. Still crashed. This time I dropped the NB to 2200MHz back from 2600MHz. It can be a sign of a unstable OC but I kind of doubt it because it lasted with Prime95 for ~8 hours. The game crashed at the same exact location so my guess it's a bug right? Everytime I go to the next part of a particular mission and I drop from the roof to where the NPC I need to speak is I crash to the Desktop before I even land on the ground. Everywhere else no crash. I guess I need to update the game finally, just have to wait until Sunday because I don't want to download gigabytes of updates on my bandwidth that is limited to 250GB.


Ok, thank you. Your problem does sound like a game issue. I hope you get it sorted out with updating it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ok, thank you. Your problem does sound like a game issue. I hope you get it sorted out with updating it.


yeah that game is plagued with so many bugs it's sad really...could've been a really good game but like always these days studios are being forced to release games everyone can see aren't ready...I mean the kind of bugs we are seeing now a days are so obvious there's no way play testers missed them...


----------



## Johan45

I would think for the price difference between the 290 and the 970 I'd stick with the green team. Unless you're getting a killer deal on something.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would think for the price difference between the 290 and the 970 I'd stick with the green team. Unless you're getting a killer deal on something.


Lutro0 is selling them for 200 each 190 each if you get two


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @pshootr,
> the symptoms you described are a NB/RAM issue. I see it when I'm really pushing things. I'll also lose my mouse or keyboard at times. Sounds like you will need more juice for the CPU_NB if you want to run at 2400. I wouldn't bother jacking it up too much for everyday use. You won't see much of a difference.


Ok, thanks. I will see what happens next time I try, and if it doesn't smooth out, or it takes a lot more voltage, which it seems it will then I won't worry about it for normal use. Maybe just for goofing off with benches.

Thanks again


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would think for the price difference between the 290 and the 970 I'd stick with the green team. Unless you're getting a killer deal on something.
> 
> 
> 
> Lutro0 is selling them for 200 each 190 each if you get two
Click to expand...

So a decent deal for two cards.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So a decent deal for two cards.


yeah for around 60 dollars more than a 970 I can get both. 290s which would slap the 970 around expecially at higher resolutions


----------



## Benjiw

Finally moving my VRM and NB to water soon! can't wait







Need to mod the front of my case too so i can fit my dual 240mm rad upfront.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one final bit of clarification. Electronic migration is very much a real thing. SNDS was very much real.
> 
> So you are not wrong about the risks of electronic migration, BUT since Northwood there has been quite a few advances in this tech.
> 
> the shift from the 5v rail to the 12v rail helped this ALOT. Node advancements that was a MASSIVE MASSIVE node compared to modern nodes. Vishera is 32nm.. northwood was 120-130nm? It really was a different game back then
> 
> AMD is smart enough to know the limits of their design. I wouldn't question that the aspects that AMD mandates stay reference in values is a hard limit to keep this from happening within its expected life span.
> 
> this is likely why we never saw a Crosshair V extreme, they reach that limit with the CHVF(z), So yes the risk is real, but i've Faith in that AMD has this covered for the Expected lifespan of the chips.
> 
> *Now.. back to what we are bout here.. let see what your chip can do in some benchies... And or top out with your cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep,lets forgot about voltages,but just for now.







:thumb:

I will try tonight 5Ghz with 1,425 vcore.
I am certain it will pass.

P.S. It crash on 1,41.

EDIT: Cooling is Cooler master Nepton 280l with four ultra kaze 3000rpm.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Finally moving my VRM and NB to water soon! can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to mod the front of my case too so i can fit my dual 240mm rad upfront.


Awesome man, sounds like fun.

I should be getting a third fan for my R1 tomorrow, and will remount it in hopes of better temps. Also getting RGB lighting strip for inside my Luxe.









But I fear 1.4v may be the voltage wall on my E-chip. I wish I had got the non-E version now. Although my problem could actually be due to a weak module. I'm not positive yet.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Yep,lets forgot about voltages,but just for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I will try tonight 5Ghz with 1,425 vcore.
> I am certain it will pass.
> 
> P.S. It crash on 1,41.
> 
> EDIT: Cooling is Cooler master Nepton 280l with four ultra kaze 3000rpm.


Four?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one final bit of clarification. Electronic migration is very much a real thing. SNDS was very much real.
> 
> So you are not wrong about the risks of electronic migration, BUT since Northwood there has been quite a few advances in this tech.
> 
> the shift from the 5v rail to the 12v rail helped this ALOT. Node advancements that was a MASSIVE MASSIVE node compared to modern nodes. Vishera is 32nm.. northwood was 120-130nm? It really was a different game back then
> 
> AMD is smart enough to know the limits of their design. I wouldn't question that the aspects that AMD mandates stay reference in values is a hard limit to keep this from happening within its expected life span.
> 
> this is likely why we never saw a Crosshair V extreme, they reach that limit with the CHVF(z), So yes the risk is real, but i've Faith in that AMD has this covered for the Expected lifespan of the chips.
> 
> *Now.. back to what we are bout here.. let see what your chip can do in some benchies... And or top out with your cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,lets forgot about voltages,but just for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I will try tonight 5Ghz with 1,425 vcore.
> I am certain it will pass.
> 
> P.S. It crash on 1,41.
> 
> EDIT: Cooling is Cooler master Nepton 280l with four ultra kaze 3000rpm.
Click to expand...

I would hazard to Guess (and its only a guess) you might need a touch more to totally stabilize, 1.44v i would think


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Four?


They are sound like Hind attack helicopter on full speed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Four?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are sound like Hind attack helicopter on full speed.
Click to expand...

way too loud for my tastes

and maybe a touch overkill for a thin rad.. LMAO


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> They are sound like Hind attack helicopter on full speed.


How is your ear-damage?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> way too loud for my tastes
> 
> and maybe a touch overkill for a thin rad.. LMAO


That were both my thoughts indeed.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> way too loud for my tastes
> 
> and maybe a touch overkill for a thin rad.. LMAO


I know. But with fan controller i keep them uner control.









They are not loud at 1200 rpm and they are moving lot of air.

I did mistake and demount original jetflos 140mm. + two of 120mm

Temps are just few degrees lower with ultra kaze


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> How is your ear-damage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That were both my thoughts indeed.


My faitfull AKG provides me with sound of Steve Earle during OC sessions.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

First time using a dremel and it seems I need to put in several hours to cut the side panel. For some reason I thought this was going to be a quicky. I put a halt on the cutting because I cant find my safety glasses. I'm to selfconcious about the noise.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I know. But with fan controller i keep them uner control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not loud at 1200 rpm and they are moving lot of air.
> 
> I did mistake and demount original jetflos 140mm. + two of 120mm
> 
> Temps are just few degrees lower with ultra kaze


I don't get it.

What's the point of people buying high rpm fans, to only turn them down to acceptable speeds.
I find my 1850 rpm Typhoon's to be too much already.

Then again, I am for silence.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> First time using a dremel and it seems I need to put in several hours to cut the side panel. For some reason I thought this was going to be a quicky. I put a halt on the cutting because I cant find my safety glasses. I'm to selfconcious about the noise.


several hours? 0.o

hour of planning and maybe and hour to mod... hardly several


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> several hours? 0.o
> 
> hour of planning and maybe and hour to mod... hardly several


Well I'm not necessarily planning anything. I've got a side panel from an old Compaq PC that seems almost perfect for what I want to do. I need to cut a specific part of the panel out (square shape) Then some bending/cutting to attach to the rear 120mm fan and then done. I broke through the surface of the panel at one point. The rest have a ~1-2mm indention. Sparks are flying at higher speeds/rpm so I need to find my protective eyeware before I can continue. The glasses was in the garage but now I can't find it when I need it.

Okay you're right. I was being to scared and wasn't putting enough pressure at all.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> What's the point of people buying high rpm fans, to only turn them down to acceptable speeds.
> I find my 1850 rpm Typhoon's to be too much already.
> 
> Then again, I am for silence.


Its simple.

During OC test ,for example IBT, they are set to full speed.

During normal use that speed is not needed.

EDIT: They are cheap and get the work done.









Still,i will revert back on original jetflo 140mm


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> several hours? 0.o
> 
> hour of planning and maybe and hour to mod... hardly several
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not necessarily planning anything. I've got a side panel from an old Compaq PC that seems almost perfect for what I want to do. I need to cut a specific part of the panel out (square shape) Then some bending/cutting to attach to the rear 120mm fan and then done. I broke through the surface of the panel at one point. The rest have a ~1-2mm indention. Sparks are flying at higher speeds/rpm so I need to find my protective eyeware before I can continue. The glasses was in the garage but now I can't find it when I need it.
> 
> Okay you're right. I was being to scared and wasn't putting enough pressure at all.
Click to expand...

use the drill/hole punch bit. punch through leaving very little connected, attach the cutting wheel sever the bits left holding it, attach the sanding bit and go to town









slightly less violent sparks that way


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> use the drill/hole punch bit. punch through leaving very little connected, attach the cutting wheel sever the bits left holding it, attach the sanding bit and go to town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly less violent sparks that way


Ugh should have thought of that. Anyway I cut out what I needed for the VRM fans, took less time to cut itout then it did to puncture the first time. I did use a crap of the cutting wheel though. Now I need to sand the edges then make some measurements.


----------



## hawker-gb

And remember,two times measure one time cut.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> use the drill/hole punch bit. punch through leaving very little connected, attach the cutting wheel sever the bits left holding it, attach the sanding bit and go to town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly less violent sparks that way


the cutting wheels I used weren't very slow but I wasn't afraid to run Em hot







I've exploded a few from overheating before it's not too bad nothing I would do on a finished product but for cutting out a piece of sheet metal I'll be refinishing anyway I'm not skeered...plus sparks have never bothered me much aside from the fact I hate the.smell of burning arm and eyebrows lol


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the cutting wheels I used weren't very slow but I wasn't afraid to run Em hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've exploded a few from overheating before it's not too bad nothing I would do on a finished product but for cutting out a piece of sheet metal I'll be refinishing anyway I'm not skeered...plus sparks have never bothered me much aside from the fact I hate the.smell of burning arm and eyebrows lol


Haha yeah that smell won't leave me. Gonna need an early shower to get rid of the burning smell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> And remember,two times measure one time cut.


Yup I'll be doing that for any important piece of object. This thing isn't important at all which is why I just went at it without making that many measurements. It's barely longer than my 3 50mm fans making it a perfect size for my VRM.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I know. But with fan controller i keep them uner control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not loud at 1200 rpm and they are moving lot of air.
> 
> I did mistake and demount original jetflos 140mm. + two of 120mm
> 
> Temps are just few degrees lower with ultra kaze


I use Ultra Kaze's too. They out perform my Helix's, SP120 High Performance Editions and even my Noctua NF-F12's although they can be much louder if left to run on their own. A fan controller tames them. I use them with an H220.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Yep,lets forgot about voltages,but just for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I will try tonight 5Ghz with 1,425 vcore.
> I am certain it will pass.
> 
> P.S. It crash on 1,41.
> 
> EDIT: *Cooling is Cooler master Nepton 280l with four ultra kaze 3000rpm*.


OMG, you should tie it to your desk or something or it maybe takes off









You also need some ear plugs because those things can get really loud.

Why 4 fans if i may ask?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I use Ultra Kaze's too. They out perform my Helix's, SP120 High Performance Editions and even my Noctua NF-F12's although they can be much louder if left to run on their own. A fan controller tames them. I use them with an H220.


They outperform it and they are much cheaper.

Getting them is no brainer,at least for me.

Noise is subjective matter anyway.









You can almost feel power of cooling when they go full speed.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> OMG, you should tie it to your desk or something or it maybe takes off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also need some ear plugs because those things can get really loud.
> 
> Why 4 fans if i may ask?


Push/pull but there is no need for that i think.
Difference is so little.

And for do that i must put rad on wierd place because it cannot fit on top with 4 kaze.
Lose one whole day of preparing and now i will revert back as it was.

It cool little better yes but not what i expected. So reverting back on starting positions.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> What's the point of people buying high rpm fans, to only turn them down to acceptable speeds.
> I find my 1850 rpm Typhoon's to be too much already.
> 
> Then again, I am for silence.


that's very simple, because high rpm fans deliver more static pressure at lower speed than low rpm fans at max speed.

So in order to keep it cool and quiet you need to have higher rpm fans that can be turned down a tad so the noise is acceptable for you and still have plenty of cooling capacity.


----------



## zila

I use them in push/pull because of how extremely efficient they are in that setup. I don't need to crank them up and they are awesome. My FX-8350 overwhelms my H220 with 8 cores at 4.8 and above with 1.5v and up. These are the only fans that will keep that rad and built res. cool enough. I need more rad of course but in the mean time this solves my problem. These are just great fans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Push/pull but there is no need for that i think.
> Difference is so little.
> 
> And for do that i must put rad on wierd place because it cannot fit on top with 4 kaze.
> Lose one whole day of preparing and now i will revert back as it was.
> 
> It cool little better yes but not what i expected. So reverting back on starting positions.


Yeah push/pull is not needed with those fans, the gain would be minimal and not worth the extra ear damage lol

With lower rpm fans it can make a nice improvement but its not that the temps will drop that significantly but it allows me to run my fans at a lower speed and still have good cooling.

I am running push only because i am not able to mount the other 2 fans due to not having enough headroom and i will hit my 8-pin CPU connector with this board. With the Gigabyte boards i was able to run push/pull but not anymore.

I am looking for some good very high static pressure fans in order to turn them down and have better cooling than i have now, still can't find any reasonable quiet high static pressure fans for a good price.

I was leaning towards the new Noctua industrial fans but they are way overpriced IMO for the moment, so if they will become cheaper i will consider it.


----------



## pshootr

I received my third cpu fan "XF140" and RGB lighting strip early







Maybe some time tonight I will remount my R1.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

...and Success!

i fixed my Idle power saving profile on my gpu bios without breaking my 1.212v for gaming.

hehehe

added bonus.. no need for OC software either... "baked" in so to speak









running 601/1873 at idle and 1280/1873 in game now.

gatta figure out how to turn mem down @ idle now

then i can write a guide... not that OCN really need another one on KBT


----------



## zila

I found push/pull to be necessary for the temp control that I wanted and it worked fine. I didn't think it would help much at all until I actually tried it and I'll be damned it works very well. I can control the temps much better this way and it really isn't that loud. No temp spikes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Yep,lets forgot about voltages,but just for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> I will try tonight 5Ghz with 1,425 vcore.
> I am certain it will pass.
> 
> P.S. It crash on 1,41.
> 
> EDIT: Cooling is Cooler master Nepton 280l with four ultra kaze 3000rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> Four?
Click to expand...

only four ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I know. But with fan controller i keep them uner control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not loud at 1200 rpm and they are moving lot of air.
> 
> I did mistake and demount original jetflos 140mm. + two of 120mm
> 
> Temps are just few degrees lower with ultra kaze
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> What's the point of people buying high rpm fans, to only turn them down to acceptable speeds.
> I find my 1850 rpm Typhoon's to be too much already.
> 
> Then again, I am for silence.
Click to expand...

yea but i do suicide runs

i use mine because pwm have 1k-max speed ( on GTs ) which is amazingly silent


----------



## zila

I don't mind the noise, it doesn't bother me at all. I just like those darned Ultra Kaze's.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ...and Success!
> 
> i fixed my Idle power saving profile on my gpu bios without breaking my 1.212v for gaming.
> 
> hehehe
> 
> added bonus.. no need for OC software either... "baked" in so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running 601/1873 at idle and 1280/1873 in game now.
> 
> gatta figure out how to turn mem down @ idle now
> 
> then i can write a guide... not that OCN really need another one on KBT


Yup. KBT FTW!

Sadly though, I am yet to see them 700 series going down in price locally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Silicon is damaged primarily by voltage not heat.(Heat is also factor)
> You can keep chip cool but if you pump too much voltage it will get damaged.
> 
> Too much voltage and you have guranteed permanent damage. Electron migration,silicon degradation etc...
> 
> People interpret differently where voltage treshold is.
> 
> Chip will not die so easily but it would be damaged beyond repair.
> You will hardly kill it but you will easily damage it with overvolting.
> 
> Electron migration will not stop your PC from working ,it takes time.
> 
> Here is very old picture which explain some of stuff:
> That is regarding Intel but you can apply it on any CPU just change graph values.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was late.







again.









@hawk, read this:

and This

And overall, read about how a semiconductor reacts with heat.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Does OCing with FSB really result with less Vcore for stability with these Vishera CPUs?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Does OCing with FSB really result with less Vcore for stability with these Vishera CPUs?


depends on your chip..


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depends on your chip..


Alright. Some people swear by it which is what ends up confusing me. I guess it's best to continue just using the multipliers until I find my limit. Then I can play around with FSB OCing to see any differences.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Does OCing with FSB really result with less Vcore for stability with these Vishera CPUs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Alright. Some people swear by it which is what ends up confusing me. I guess it's best to continue just using the multipliers until I find my limit. Then I can play around with FSB OCing to see any differences.


From what I know, using bus speeds are more likely useful when you have problems using multiplier-only OC (High multiplier = possible fail?)

Other than that, there's no absolute change in bus or multiplier OC, other than bus will OC everything with it.


----------



## jonny jon jon

I havent seen much of an overall improvement past 4400 on my 8350.. im keepin it at [email protected] and 2530nb/ht and a 230bus and leavin the ram at 1600 with xmp on and my own custom 8 9 8 25 1t timings .. its different for every chip and board/ram/frequency combo and u must change things in small increments at a time to break her in just right .. setting correct voltages and ram timing has been the key for me . Im running only big air and a cm t4 cooler and my temps never get over 52c @4.6


----------



## jonny jon jon

I used to be scared of fsb ocing til I set the correct timings and nb ht speeds . If u go above 2600 nb it will make alot more heat atleast fir me it did and some boards the nb wont increase at all unless u increase fsb regaurdless of the multi. I believe it takes less voltage with a higher fsb and lower multi but u have to play around with it to get it right


----------



## jonny jon jon

And YES it takes much less vcore with higher fsb.. all these guys runnin [email protected] 4.6-4.7 are doing somethin crazy because mine is stable @4.6 1.34v 230x20


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> And YES it takes much less vcore with higher fsb.. all these guys runnin [email protected] 4.6-4.7 are doing somethin crazy because mine is stable @4.6 1.34v 230x20


I'm in the middle as Im running 4.7 at 1.393-1.404v. FSB OCing isn't a problem as that's the only type of OCing I did until I bought the 8350/860K in 2014/15 and older unlocked CPUs dirt cheap last year.

I'll probably continue to OC with just the multipliers to learn the characteristics of my chip. Once I learn the stable voltages for each OC increment and max OC at my highest allowed temps I will venture into FSB OCing again


----------



## hawker-gb

I did venture to FSB oc with 8370. Got some slightly better results on benches but do to bad RAM I never manage to stabilise it.
Volts remain similar to multi so I discard it because of too much hassle.
Maybe I will try again with better RAM because I found anything from 4,4 to 4,9 stable so far for every step. 5,0 is still remain to be found stable.
As flail points out it will need around 1,42 to 1.44.

Question,did FSB really improves overall performance or its similar in performance to multi?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Does OCing with FSB really result with less Vcore for stability with these Vishera CPUs?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depends on your chip..
Click to expand...

^^
This








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Alright. Some people swear by it which is what ends up confusing me. I guess it's best to continue just using the multipliers until I find my limit. Then I can play around with FSB OCing to see any differences.


True

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> From what I know, using bus speeds are more likely useful when you have problems using multiplier-only OC (High multiplier = possible fail?)
> 
> Other than that, there's no absolute change in bus or multiplier OC, other than bus will OC everything with it.


First is true. (I cannot dial in 4.8 using multi no matter the Voltage my cooler can cope)

2nd, FSB OC do improve Memory Bandwidth.
(I have tested this using 2 profiles. 229 FSB vs 267 to produce 2133 RAM. Same timings and CPU NB Speed. Higher FSB produced little more gains and lower latency)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> I havent seen much of an overall improvement past 4400 on my 8350.. im keepin it at [email protected] and 2530nb/ht and a 230bus and leavin the ram at 1600 with xmp on and my own custom 8 9 8 25 1t timings .. its different for every chip and board/ram/frequency combo and u must change things in small increments at a time to break her in just right .. setting correct voltages and ram timing has been the key for me . Im running only big air and a cm t4 cooler and my temps never get over 52c @4.6


Usual performance scaling is hard to differentiate on daily use. You can see it through benchmarking, but that's just it. Unless you go past 4.8 where, performance jumps a little bit more per unit MHz increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny jon jon*
> 
> And YES it takes much less vcore with higher fsb.. all these guys runnin [email protected] 4.6-4.7 are doing somethin crazy because mine is stable @4.6 1.34v 230x20


This is OCN







"in pursuit of performance"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I'm in the middle as Im running 4.7 at 1.393-1.404v. FSB OCing isn't a problem as that's the only type of OCing I did until I bought the 8350/860K in 2014/15 and older unlocked CPUs dirt cheap last year.
> 
> *I'll probably continue to OC with just the multipliers to learn the characteristics of my chip*. Once I learn the stable voltages for each OC increment and max OC at my highest allowed temps I will venture into FSB OCing again


So True. She'll give in the more time you spend caressing her.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I did venture to FSB oc with 8370. Got some slightly better results on benches but do to bad RAM I never manage to stabilise it.
> Volts remain similar to multi so I discard it because of too much hassle.
> Maybe I will try again with better RAM because I found anything from 4,4 to 4,9 stable so far for every step. 5,0 is still remain to be found stable.
> As flail points out it will need around 1,42 to 1.44.
> 
> Question,did FSB really improves overall performance or its similar in performance to multi?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


More to do with Memory Bandwidth and Latency.

Also note, Gigas cannot dial 2400 (X12) CPU-NB using multi alone. It's a known bug for them boards. And 2600 (X13) is already pushing them to extremes. So FSB is the way to go to extract that "little moar" performance.


----------



## Saylee

Decided to overclock my AMD FX-8350 here's what I got.


Can someone explain to me why my cpu vcore would drop to 1.356v when I'm running prime95? I have it set to 1.4v in BIOS.


----------



## mus1mus

Just Vdroop maybe.

Guys, what is happening?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just Vdroop maybe.
> 
> Guys, what is happening?


Now now, don't act all mighty, those GFLOPS Mean nothing (or mostly nothing).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Now now, don't act all mighty, those GFLOPS Mean nothing (or mostly nothing).


Demn right.









It is sorcery though, that Gflops are as close to each other.

You will also condemn me more if I show the whole story.


----------



## hawker-gb

Update: Crash on 5Ghz with 1,425 vcore.

EDIT: I think PSU start to holding me back. CX600 is not up to task it seems.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Demn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sorcery though, that Gflops are as close to each other.
> 
> You will also condemn me more if I show the whole story.


Are you seriously pushing 1.5v though your CPU/NB and 1.632vcore in order to make 4.8Ghz and 2600mhz CPU/NB work? My cooler would be overwhelmed by such voltages









I am running 2600Mhz CPU/NB at 1.4v if i come correct and 5ghz takes 1.488 in bios and in windows under heavy load it will go to 1.500 but even when i render some files in Adobe premiere pro it barely goes over 1.488.

Temps under rendering never go over 55c under full blast. I set my exhaust fan as intake because the 200mm front intake fan could not provide enough air because of the restriction of the dust cover. It took my temps down a little, can't remember how much but its enough to cool this thing under heavy load.

2600Mhz CPU/NB is kinda silly because i only run my ram at 1866 so i might back down to stock or 2400mhz.


----------



## CravinR1

So for anyone that cares.

I did a comparison between my wifey build (4670k @4.4 + 280x) vs my HTPC/Gamer (8350 @ 4.5 + R290) and here are the results:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1535399/same-budget-shootout-8350-4-5ghz-r290-vs-4670k-4-4-ghz-280x/0_100


----------



## hawker-gb

I did one fast test regarding FSB.
I use 4,5ghz only for this.

I lower multi and upped FSB to match same clock. Only difference is NB and HT which i put at 2680 Mhz both
MBO is ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0

I use Cinebench 11.5 and Cinebench R15 and run test on 4,5 ghz using multi and then with FSB ( Yellow ones are FSB)
Cinebench states 4,46 ghz setting on FSB but that is wrong because i was lazy to go to BIOS and i make adjustements with turbo EVO on the fly.
I find results almost the same as you can see.
Does this mean that FSB OC is not worth hassle?

So,FX8370 @4,5Ghz with 1,26 vcore (FSB is x243 in FSB variant of test)


----------



## Johan45

Just curious as to the ram as well? What speed difference did you have. The Cinebench benchmarks can be quite sensitive to RAM and NB speed.


----------



## CravinR1

If you are talking to me both have 2400 mhz ram running at 1866. The timings were tighter on the i5. See the cpuz in post 2 of my thread


----------



## Johan45

No I was talking to Hawker actually. I guess I should start quoting more often. I's hard to do an accurate comparison unless all things are equal was the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Fans ready to be installed on VRM. But I wonder if there are 3/4pin Fan splitters that will split one for three fans. If not I guess I'll just need extensions to extend to the other fan ports on the motherboard.


----------



## Johan45

Oh ya they're out there just have to look. I have one that drives 9 fans from a molex for my Supernova


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just curious as to the ram as well? What speed difference did you have. The Cinebench benchmarks can be quite sensitive to RAM and NB speed.


I keep RAM close to 1600,i think it was around 1620 with 9-9-9-24 and 1,65 v

I must tell again that this RAM is very old and less then sufficient for job. I cant wait for new sticks.









EDIT: That was with FSB test.

It stick to 1600 with multi only.

CPU/NB voltage is 1,25v


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Oh ya they're out there just have to look. I have one that drives 9 fans from a molex for my Supernova


Awesome thanks. I decided to power the fans with the case controller and motherboard for now. I may only need a y splitter because I have two case fan spots left on the motherboard. One is reserved for the front 200mm fan and the other I may use a Y splitter for two of the VRM fans. I also have a molex to 3-pin adapter so I could technically power the fans with that and a Y splitter again.


----------



## pshootr

With my Heka 720BE I could only get my 1333 ram stable up to 1466, now I have it apparently stable at 1600. I'm guessing the IMC on the FX is responsible for this.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> With my Heka 720BE I could only get my 1333 ram stable up to 1466, now I have it apparently stable at 1600. I'm guessing the IMC on the FX is responsible for this.


I remember that Phenom II chips had issues with high RAM frequencies (above 1866, I think?).


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I remember that Phenom II chips had issues with high RAM frequencies (above 1866, I think?).


I'm not sure, only have the Heka for PII, and this 1333 RAM is the only RAM I have. Happy as heck to run it at 1600 though. Did some IBT, and about 6 hours of heavy encoding while folding at the same time. Been folding like this for a couple days now.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Fans ready to be installed on VRM. But I wonder if there are 3/4pin Fan splitters that will split one for three fans. If not I guess I'll just need extensions to extend to the other fan ports on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep there are 1>3 fan splitters I nearly picked one up but opted to just stick with the 1>2 instead.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I remember that Phenom II chips had issues with high RAM frequencies (above 1866, I think?).


Phenom II's will all struggle to handle speeds up to 1866, especially if you use more than two DIMMs.

I can benchmark with RAM at 2,000 (2 DIMMs) though, so I'm sure with the loosening of some timings, I could get it stable.

I have also ran stable at DDR3 1800 CL9 1T (on 4 DIMMs), so most people should be able to hit at least 1600 or more.

What's most important, when trying to obtain those speeds, is to remember that they are completely useless without the NB frequency being roughly 3 times your base RAM speed. So if you do run DDR3 1866 (933MHz), you are going to want a NB speed of at least 2.8GHz to utilize it.

It's a different story for vishera. It seems to only need a NB speed that is double the RAM speed, which is why NB performance scaling on visehera tapers off drastically after 2600MHz, even though it will support RAM speeds well over 2,000MHz in most setuyps.
It seems the IMC of the vishera is more efficient in that regard.


----------



## pshootr

My IBT tests were showing very varied Gflops. Then I noticed one of the hot-fixes I had installed had failed, so I installed that hot-fix again and now the Gflops seem more consistent. I wonder if the failed hot-fix alo had to do with my failing IBT at times when Prime was doing well.


----------



## pshootr

Also, previously I had quirky issues when trying to run NB at 2400. Since then I have set it to 2600 with 1.3v on CPU/NB and seems those issues are gone. Hopefully this trend will continue, then I will scale back on voltage to see where the sweet spot is. I also started using 1600 RAM speed recently instead of 1333, not sure if that has had any effect in higher NB speeds playing more nicely.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you seriously pushing 1.5v though your CPU/NB and 1.632vcore in order to make 4.8Ghz and 2600mhz CPU/NB work? My cooler would be overwhelmed by such voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running 2600Mhz CPU/NB at 1.4v if i come correct and 5ghz takes 1.488 in bios and in windows under heavy load it will go to 1.500 but even when i render some files in Adobe premiere pro it barely goes over 1.488.
> 
> Temps under rendering never go over 55c under full blast. I set my exhaust fan as intake because the 200mm front intake fan could not provide enough air because of the restriction of the dust cover. It took my temps down a little, can't remember how much but its enough to cool this thing under heavy load.
> 
> 2600Mhz CPU/NB is kinda silly because i only run my ram at 1866 so i might back down to stock or 2400mhz.


Yessir









Though I can dial it lower and remain stable.

I'm still looking for the sweetspot after getting a new RAM kit. 1.63ish Vcore and 1.5 NB are still within bounds of my cooling. In fact I can still push for 1.66 on a cold night.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I did one fast test regarding FSB.
> I use 4,5ghz only for this.
> 
> I lower multi and upped FSB to match same clock. Only difference is NB and HT which i put at 2680 Mhz both
> MBO is ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> 
> I use Cinebench 11.5 and Cinebench R15 and run test on 4,5 ghz using multi and then with FSB ( Yellow ones are FSB)
> Cinebench states 4,46 ghz setting on FSB but that is wrong because i was lazy to go to BIOS and i make adjustements with turbo EVO on the fly.
> I find results almost the same as you can see.
> Does this mean that FSB OC is not worth hassle?
> 
> So,FX8370 @4,5Ghz with 1,26 vcore (FSB is x243 in FSB variant of test)


Sadly, you wont gain much using FSB OC with 1600 nor 1866 compared to pure Multi.

2133 at least and up will prove a little more efficient on multi.


----------



## Kevin28115

I think its about time I join this club









I have the fx 8320 oc to 4.8Ghz at 1.4375v and using the h100i as the cpu cooler.

I have a few questions regarding ram overclock. (i know it won't help with performance but it's fun so why not!)

My ram is rated at 2133 but I have read that the chip doesn't like 2133 and few will take it. I currently have my cpu/nb voltage at 1.3v and Dram voltage at 1.65 1866 mhz stable but I was wondering how high can I push the cpu/nb voltage as well as the ram voltage? aka what is the max safe voltage. and what is the max voltage that others has worked with stable cause who cares if components dies 5 years earlier of it's 15 year standards. My ram is a ripjaw x 2133 1.6v if that helps at all.

p.s. I'm a noob. Teach me. Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> I think its about time I join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fx 8320 oc to 4.8Ghz at 1.4375v and using the h100i as the cpu cooler.
> 
> I have a few questions regarding ram overclock. (i know it won't help with performance but it's fun so why not!)
> 
> My ram is rated at 2133 but I have read that the chip doesn't like 2133 and few will take it. I currently have my cpu/nb voltage at 1.3v and Dram voltage at 1.65 1866 mhz stable but I was wondering how high can I push the cpu/nb voltage as well as the ram voltage? aka what is the max safe voltage. and what is the max voltage that others has worked with stable cause who cares if components dies 5 years earlier of it's 15 year standards. My ram is a ripjaw x 2133 1.6v if that helps at all.
> 
> p.s. I'm a noob. Teach me. Thanks.


Congrats on the new chip,
It's best to fill out a signature for your rig so that people know what you have and are better able to give the appropriate advice


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> I think its about time I join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fx 8320 oc to 4.8Ghz at 1.4375v and using the h100i as the cpu cooler.
> 
> I have a few questions regarding ram overclock. (i know it won't help with performance but it's fun so why not!)
> 
> My ram is rated at 2133 but I have read that the chip doesn't like 2133 and few will take it. I currently have my cpu/nb voltage at 1.3v and Dram voltage at 1.65 1866 mhz stable but I was wondering how high can I push the cpu/nb voltage as well as the ram voltage? aka what is the max safe voltage. and what is the max voltage that others has worked with stable cause who cares if components dies 5 years earlier of it's 15 year standards. My ram is a ripjaw x 2133 1.6v if that helps at all.
> 
> p.s. I'm a noob. Teach me. Thanks.


Welcome to OCN btw







I can not help you so much, but others here will be glad to try and help you. You should at least put your rigs components in your sig. Click on your name in the upper right portion of the screen and choose "edit signature" And then add your components.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I've been using this forum with avatar/sigs blocked. I just enabled them and see several of the long timers, maybe all have a particular signature that has their system specs. How do I make/set one?

NVM find out how


----------



## Kevin28115

Thanks. I finished the sig. This chip is about a year old lol and I've been running it stock like an idiot so I decide to finally put it under stress. I just can't seem to find any good info about oc ram because well.. there isn't much benefit in oc ram anymore so not much info is around for them.

Thanks if anyone can help me or direct me to a good guide or read.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> Thanks. I finished the sig. This chip is about a year old lol and I've been running it stock like an idiot so I decide to finally put it under stress. I just can't seem to find any good info about oc ram because well.. there isn't much benefit in oc ram anymore so not much info is around for them.
> Thanks if anyone can help me or direct me to a good guide or read.


Faster ram speeds seem to help mostly for benching than real life applications, but if you enjoy benching or just squeezing every little bit out of your system it may be worth it to you. Some folks here will know how to help you in this matter. You may also want to use the search feature to find guides.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Faster ram speeds seem to help mostly for benching than real life applications, but if you enjoy benching or just squeezing every little bit out of your system it may be worth it to you. Some folks here will know how to help you in this matter. You may also want to use the search feature to find guides.


The newer better engine games like faster ram.. aka bf4.. gain 4 or 5 fps more.. not considerable amount but when you add that a pair of 2400 is the same price as 1866 or even 1600 then why not?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> The newer better engine games like faster ram.. aka bf4.. gain 4 or 5 fps more.. not considerable amount but when you add that a pair of 2400 is the same price as 1866 or even 1600 then why not?


Yes very true. For the price why not. Now I want better RAM "thanks alot"









Like I need 95 FPS instead of 90 hehe


----------



## pshootr

Actually I feel so behind the times with my RAM even with it clocked at 1600, I do look at RAM sometimes. But I think I could apply that money to another 290 instead.

In order for me to go up to 16GB which I don't really need, and to have more speed which again I don't really need. It would be around $150.00

That is a pretty good start towards a second GPU.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Actually I feel so behind the times with my RAM even with it clocked at 1600, I do look at RAM sometimes. But I think I could apply that money to another 290 instead.


Unless you do things that are very RAM-dependent, a GPU is the best choice.

I still keep my Vengeance from 1600 MHZ to 2088 MHZ though (can't go over, because it doesn't matter how much loose the timings are, I will NOT get RAM stable above 2088 MHZ for some unknown reason)


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Unless you do things that are very RAM-dependent, a GPU is the best choice.
> 
> I still keep my Vengeance from 1600 MHZ to 2088 MHZ though (can't go over, because it doesn't matter how much loose the timings are, I will NOT get RAM stable above 2088 MHZ for some unknown reason)


Well from 1333 to 1600 with the same timings I gain like 3-5 points in CINEBENCH. hehe

So ya, figure out the value in that.

1333=713

1600=718

If cost is a factor, then that is not a very good trade off


----------



## pshootr

I'm lucky to have my puny 1333 at 1600, thanks to the FX's IMC.

These sticks would max out at 1466 on a PII chip.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I ran my Phenom II X6 1055T with 16GB of DDR 1333MHz RAM I bought for ~$50-60 back in 2010ish. Occasionally I ran it at 1600MHz but didn't because of some instability. Years later I learned that I should have raised the voltage. Near the end of last year I was able to OC the Corsair XMS3 to 2133MHz but was a bit unstable. Ended up running them on 1866 until I bought my 2400MHz RAM. In your position I would just look for getting another R9 290 first. You can always wait for a good deal on higher speeds like 2400MHz on sale. You'll be able to find 2133MHz/2400MHz 4GB DIMMS at 1600MHz or lower prices on sales on Newegg occasionally. This is if you can purchase from the egg.

Now that my fans are installed I tried 4.8GHz with the same 1.39/1.404v and p95 failed around 30 minutes. Raised the vcore by .025 and going to see how it goes.

.:edit:.

Passed 2 hours of Prime95, so now I'm going to go to sleep and leave it on. 4.8GHz @1.425V. The temps are a little higher compared to 4.7GHz @1.404V. Core Temps is 56C, Socket Temp is 63C and Thermal Margin is ~12-15C


----------



## Alastair

Guys. I know it is OT but I am looking for a new fan controller. I have 13 or so fans I want to control and the poor built in controller that ships with the Phantom820 just can't handle them so well. Any ideas?

I made a new thread for it if you guys want to input.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1536463/looking-for-a-new-fan-controller/0_40


----------



## hawker-gb

One very important question for those which understands RAM better then me.

What impact on stability have overvoltage on IMC?
For example,my RAM is rated 1,5v and 1333mhz
I use it at 1,65v and 1600mhz

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> One very important question for those which understands RAM better then me.
> 
> What impact on stability have overvoltage on IMC?
> For example,my RAM is rated 1,5v and 1333mhz
> I use it at 1,65v and 1600mhz
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


You're talking about your ram not the IMC which is located in the CPU right? 1.5v-1.75 is safe for daily use. If the ram gets warm just point a fan on it. JEDEC is a standard set for RAM modules and they state
Quote:


> JEDEC states that memory modules must withstand up to 1.975 volts before incurring permanent damage, although they are not required to function correctly at that level.


Quote:


> According to JEDEC,[3] 1.575 volts should be considered the absolute maximum when memory stability is the foremost consideration, such as in servers or other mission-critical devices


Now manyy run ram higher than 1.575v but we're not controlling the space shuttle either. Most ram kits in the 2000+ range have a rated voltage of 1.65v to work poperly at that speed and timing set.
In the end it'll come down to the ram itself, whether or not you can keep it stable at a certain speed/voltage/timing set. When I'm tuning ram for benching a trick I use is testing with AIDA64 then bump the ram voltage by .01v and test again if the score improves then I do it again until it flat lines or drops in performance. If you look at voltage like a frequency instead of power it makes it easier to understand how raising it works. Frequencies have highs and lows in the wave, and what they do is hand off electrons. If the voltageis the right speed it alings better with the frequency of the ram and the hand off is more efficient giving an increase in performance . If they're slightly off from one another then sometimes the electron is missed which causes a small pause as that one is sent again . so raising voltage speeds up the frequency and lowering it does the opposite. Think of a relay race and handing off a baton, timing is crucial.

I know I got a bit long winded on that one, hope that helps.


----------



## mirzet1976

My Kingston HyperX Blue 1600MHz with timings 9-9-9-27 1T 1.65V can overclock to 2400MHz 10-12-12-34 1T 1.67V and are stable and on their bench


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I'm sure this has been said in this thread and others many times but I need help or suggestions on what programs I should use to measure my temperatures. Currently I am using HWMonitor (Package = Core, CPU = Socket); Core Temp (CPU #0 = Core); HWInfo64 (CPU = Socket, CPU 0/Package = Core);AOD (Thermal Margins). They all seem to give out the same/correct numbers but I will take suggestions on better software. Next I need to know what are my acceptable temperatures when I am stressing my CPU with 100% Load with programs like Prime95, OCCT, AIDA64, and IBT in the future? I woke up and saw that my CPU did not fail midway through the overnight Prime95 run. It's just that 4.8GHz @1.425 the Core Temps was at ~59C while Socket Temps were at the same 63C I saw last night/early morning before I went to sleep.

I'm trying to see if I have any thermal room to OC a bit more like 4.9 or 5GHz for gaming uses, Thermal Margin was anywhere from 12-15C before I slept and from 11-13C when I woke up. The socket temp hasn't risen as much like the core temps (probably due to the VRM cooling next to the socket. The next OC increase will be after I add a few more case fans and fan behind the socket (at least the fan behind the socket). If temps are too high I'll probably try undervolting at 4GHz.

4.5GHz 1.356V ~45C Core, 55C Socket (Wasn't a long P95 run)
4.7GHz 1.404V ~50/51C Core, 60/61C Socket (8 Hour Prime 95)
4.8GHz 1.428V ~56/59C Core, 63C Socket (8 Hour 45 Min Prime 95)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> My Kingston HyperX Blue 1600MHz with timings 9-9-9-27 1T 1.65V can overclock to 2400MHz 10-12-12-34 1T 1.67V and are stable and on their bench


Nice scores
I've had a few kingston sets rated at those timings and frequencies, they worked very well for phenom II rigs as I could get 6-6-6 timings at 1600+ mhz on 1T command rate.


----------



## mus1mus

72 C on the Cores, 80 for the Socket.

Are you brave enough to run it there? If so, that's probably where most suggest you to. Blips can happen but you can allow up to 75C for the cores.

Aida64 Stability Test for Monitoring. Polling time is a bit slower but gives you a graphical representation instead of max and minimum Values.

You can also display CPU-NB temps which before, is a CHV-FZ exclusive feature.

OCCT is also a great tool. Temps, Voltages, Stability Test.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 72 C on the Cores, 80 for the Socket.
> 
> Are you brave enough to run it there? If so, that's probably where most suggest you to. Blips can happen but you can allow up to 75C for the cores.
> 
> Aida64 Stability Test for Monitoring. Polling time is a bit slower but gives you a graphical representation instead of max and minimum Values.
> 
> You can also display CPU-NB temps which before, is a CHV-FZ exclusive feature.
> 
> OCCT is also a great tool. Temps, Voltages, Stability Test.


you can also do graphing on hwinfo64 by double clicking any value


----------



## Tasm

HWmonitor + IBT + AMDOverdrive.

+ BF4 + BBC2.

That´s the way to go


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Thanks everyone


----------



## Alastair

I am going to assume that a +9.xxxxx result in IBT AVX = unstable. When trying out 4.95 it's thrown my whole system out of whack. It seems 4.8 at 1.5 isn't stable right now. It used to be. So now I gotta recheck all my OC's that I had ticked off as stable a while ago. (why couldn't I just leave well enough alone?) "because you want more speed." Said the little Red man on my shoulder.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am going to assume that a +9.xxxxx result in IBT AVX = unstable. When trying out 4.95 it's thrown my whole system out of whack. It seems 4.8 at 1.5 isn't stable right now. It used to be. So now I gotta recheck all my OC's that I had ticked off as stable a while ago. (why couldn't I just leave well enough alone?) "because you want more speed." Said the little Red man on my shoulder.


It would be wrong not to want more speed out of your chip.

I finally managed to stabilize my OC at 1.562 VCore (1.548-1.56 V Real), whereas before I needed 1.575 V to avoid even the slightest BSOD.

I wonder if I should start enabling the C6 state to lower my power consumption.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am going to assume that a +9.xxxxx result in IBT AVX = unstable. When trying out 4.95 it's thrown my whole system out of whack. It seems 4.8 at 1.5 isn't stable right now. It used to be. So now I gotta recheck all my OC's that I had ticked off as stable a while ago. (why couldn't I just leave well enough alone?) "because you want more speed." Said the little Red man on my shoulder.


Ugh that sucks. At least I'll be doing the same thing, not for your reasons though. I have a spreadsheet with my stable OC settings for my CPUs and having the 8350 go from 4GHz to 4.5, 4.7, 4.8GHz is making me crazy with no numbers on 4.3, 4.4, 4.6GHz. Going for 4.9 w/ 1.45V


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone know where I can get a Gigabyte FXA 990 UD7 new, from a reputable place , at a reasonable price?


----------



## Alastair

Guys what is going on. There shouldn't be any sort of degradation. All my voltages are with in specification. Temps are in the safe zone. I just don't get it. Imma try using Prime95 for stressing. Preferred methods? Tips for using prime 95?


----------



## Alastair

The last time I used prime for stability testing was on my Athlon 2 X4 645 @ 3.9GHz. I used to do 10mins of small fit. If it passed. I moved up the speed a notch. When I had got as high I felt I could go I used an hour of small FFt. And that machine never failed me. Will that same method work now?

I mean. It's not that I don't trust IBT. But maybe it's just being a pain for the sake of being a pain.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

It's too early to call it stable but 4.9GHz w/ 1.452V passed the 30 min mark for Prime95. Temps increased a bit again, naturally because I raised the vcore. 70C Socket and 64C Core. I may be able to hit that magic number 5 if things go well. I'll keep on OCing until my CPU hits the 80C Socket and 70C Core temps although I feel a tiinny bit uneasy with temps that high.

As for your OCing Alastair, you seem to have better cooling then me. Are you using Small FFT/Large FFT/Blend Test or some custom settings?

.:edit:.

Your method seems to be right. 10 minutes while looking for your highest OC and then longer for a full stability run. I'm not sure about other CPUs but with the FX 8350 my core usually fails before an hour passed in Prime95 FFT so far. For my 4.5/4.7/4.8GHz if the 8350 passed 1-2 hours it passed my overnight run of ~8 hours. It might be coincidental so not sure.

Update

This is the first time I am seeing Thermal Margins in the single digits. Sheesh. 64C Core with a Thermal Margin of 6C.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys what is going on. There shouldn't be any sort of degradation. All my voltages are with in specification. Temps are in the safe zone. I just don't get it. Imma try using Prime95 for stressing. Preferred methods? Tips for using prime 95?


custom small ffts with 1/2 -3/4 ram is thenew way to go for heat , probably lower vcore too compared to ibt


----------



## Alastair

The thing is. With IBT there is no message saying. "found system unstable" and with prime it doesn't stop any of the workers on a failed core. It ALWAYS hardlocks and I have to reset the system.

Edit: i feel that my machine or the computer gods are trying to punish me for some terrible deed. Or I am loosing my touch. But it's like it's not even my own system any more. Everything is out of whack.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The thing is. With IBT there is no message saying. "found system unstable" and with prime it doesn't stop any of the workers on a failed core. It ALWAYS hardlocks and I have to reset the system.
> 
> Edit: i feel that my machine or the computer gods are trying to punish me for some terrible deed. Or I am loosing my touch. But it's like it's not even my own system any more. Everything is out of whack.


Oh, but there is, I assure you. If for some reason the system is unstable, it may stop at some point and give you an error of system unstability.

But yeah, 95% of the time it simply crashes or gives you a smiley BSOD. It's hard to get that error.

PS: Let it sleep for a couple of hours and try again with your OC, it's pointless to try solving something that doesn't want to be solved.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The thing is. With IBT there is no message saying. "found system unstable" and with prime it doesn't stop any of the workers on a failed core. It ALWAYS hardlocks and I have to reset the system.


sometimes i hardlock too but after a slight increase in vcore its always fine


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The thing is. With IBT there is no message saying. "found system unstable" and with prime it doesn't stop any of the workers on a failed core. It ALWAYS hardlocks and I have to reset the system.
> 
> Edit: i feel that my machine or the computer gods are trying to punish me for some terrible deed. Or I am loosing my touch. But it's like it's not even my own system any more. Everything is out of whack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but there is, I assure you. If for some reason the system is unstable, it may stop at some point and give you an error of system unstability.
> 
> But yeah, 95% of the time it simply crashes or gives you a smiley BSOD. It's hard to get that error.
> 
> PS: Let it sleep for a couple of hours and try again with your OC, it's pointless to try solving something that doesn't want to be solved.
Click to expand...

When stressing I never seem to get a BSOD. Just a hardlock. That is what I am finding strange. No BSOD. No error message. Just freezes until I reset it.

And Gurty. I don't want to increase my Vcore. I see no reason why I should if the system could pass multiple back to back runs of 20x Very High IBT. Now she can't do 3 runs without freezing. The two most used settings of mine that passed with flying colours, [email protected] 1.5V and [email protected] 1.57 are both steaming piles of poop now. Is it me that is doing something wrong? My components giving out? I don't think so? I mean all my settings were within spec. Can't be software. I am stressing on a fresh Windows 7. So what could it be?


----------



## Alastair

I guess I maybe should try two sticks of ram. Maybe one of my modules are funky.


----------



## BruceB

Hey guys, I just picked up an 8350 today, got it all installed and it seems fine (temps & voltages under load).
However, when I run IBT I only get 35GFlops! My PII 965 got 48GFlops, what's going on?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up an 8350 today, got it all installed and it seems fine (temps & voltages under load).
> However, when I run IBT I only get 35GFlops! My PII 965 got 48GFlops, what's going on?


page 1 n download it from there....u got normal ibt


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I guess I maybe should try two sticks of ram. Maybe one of my modules are funky.


I would definitely try that. For my 860K whenever my stability tests failed early it ended up having to do with the RAM, whether too tight of a timing, too high of a speed for the CPU overclock. My RAM ended up having errors at it's rated speed which caused crashes. I dropped the speed down to something that would not get errors and PC did fine with Prime95 small/large/blend.


----------



## Alastair

That's the thing. My ram settings are lower than stock too. It's rated at 2133 for 11-11-11-27. I'm at 2060 or below that. I even tried testing 1700 at Cl11.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked up an 8350 today, got it all installed and it seems fine (temps & voltages under load).
> However, when I run IBT I only get 35GFlops! My PII 965 got 48GFlops, what's going on?


if you are on windows 7 update to service pack 1 and then get all the Bulldozer Hotfixes. Just having the right version of IBT doesn't help. Windows has to be configured right as well.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

If you really want to test your RAM you'll have to test them individually in a known okay slot. If your RAM sticks are indeed good you might check to see if one of the RAM slots have gone bad (or maybe too dusty?). If both are fine I honestly don't know if I can help, I haven't been around that long.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if you are on windows 7 update to service pack 1 and then get all the Bulldozer Hotfixes. Just having the right version of IBT doesn't help. Windows has to be configured right as well.


How many hot-fixes are there? The only two I have installed are from page 1


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if you are on windows 7 update to service pack 1 and then get all the Bulldozer Hotfixes. Just having the right version of IBT doesn't help. Windows has to be configured right as well.
> 
> 
> 
> How many hot-fixes are there? The only two I have installed are from page 1
Click to expand...

two. There is a scheduler update. And there is a core parking update.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> two. There is a scheduler update. And there is a core parking update.


Thank you. I presume I should be set after using the 2 from page 1.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> If you really want to test your RAM you'll have to test them individually in a known okay slot. If your RAM sticks are indeed good you might check to see if one of the RAM slots have gone bad (or maybe too dusty?). If both are fine I honestly don't know if I can help, I haven't been around that long.


I am testing 2 sticks now. See I have non matching ram. Yes I have 4 sticks of corsair Vengeance LP. But one set is version 4.24 which use Samsung chips. And then I have a 3.24 which uses micron chips. If the sammys check out. I'll test the microns. If they check out. I'll put them all back in and try again. So far 2 out of 20 runs IBT tested so far. If both sets check out then I am in a hole. Motherboard or CPU?

If the micron see of ram DOESNT check out however. I will RMA them and request that I specifically recieve another kit with Samsung It's so that I can have a matching set again.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> two. There is a scheduler update. And there is a core parking update.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I presume I should be set after using the 2 from page 1.
Click to expand...

yip iI would think so. That's what I use.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am testing 2 sticks now. See I have non matching ram. Yes I have 4 sticks of corsair Vengeance LP. But one set is version 4.24 which use Samsung chips. And then I have a 3.24 which uses micron chips. If the sammys check out. I'll test the microns. If they check out. I'll put them all back in and try again. So far 2 out of 20 runs IBT tested so far. If both sets check out then I am in a hole. Motherboard or CPU?
> 
> If the micron see of ram DOESNT check out however. I will RMA them and request that I specifically recieve another kit with Samsung It's so that I can have a matching set again.


Since you have run chip in spec I would say MB. But who knows. You don't have an old PII to test with?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're talking about your ram not the IMC which is located in the CPU right? 1.5v-1.75 is safe for daily use. If the ram gets warm just point a fan on it. JEDEC is a standard set for RAM modules and they state
> 
> Now manyy run ram higher than 1.575v but we're not controlling the space shuttle either. Most ram kits in the 2000+ range have a rated voltage of 1.65v to work poperly at that speed and timing set.
> In the end it'll come down to the ram itself, whether or not you can keep it stable at a certain speed/voltage/timing set. When I'm tuning ram for benching a trick I use is testing with AIDA64 then bump the ram voltage by .01v and test again if the score improves then I do it again until it flat lines or drops in performance. If you look at voltage like a frequency instead of power it makes it easier to understand how raising it works. Frequencies have highs and lows in the wave, and what they do is hand off electrons. If the voltageis the right speed it alings better with the frequency of the ram and the hand off is more efficient giving an increase in performance . If they're slightly off from one another then sometimes the electron is missed which causes a small pause as that one is sent again . so raising voltage speeds up the frequency and lowering it does the opposite. Think of a relay race and handing off a baton, timing is crucial.
> 
> I know I got a bit long winded on that one, hope that helps.


Thx Johan.

My knowledge about RAM is minimal.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if you are on windows 7 update to service pack 1 and then get all the Bulldozer Hotfixes. Just having the right version of IBT doesn't help. Windows has to be configured right as well.


Yes, I have SP1 and the hotfixes, how do I know if I have the right version of IBT?

Thanks,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if you are on windows 7 update to service pack 1 and then get all the Bulldozer Hotfixes. Just having the right version of IBT doesn't help. Windows has to be configured right as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have SP1 and the hotfixes, how do I know if I have the right version of IBT?
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

How many GFlops you are pulling. With the correct version at stock speeds you should get in the region of maybe 75GFLOPs. At 4.8 and 4.9 anywhere from high 90's to the 100's.

To the rest of the guys just passed 10x Very High IBT at 4.9GHz at 1.57 with only 2 of four sticks. Now. We start digging towards the root of the problem. I feel like I am making progress.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To the rest of the guys just passed 10x Very High IBT at 4.9GHz at 1.57 with only 2 of four sticks. Now. We start digging towards the root of the problem. I feel like I am making progress.


Glad to hear your making progress.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To the rest of the guys just passed 10x Very High IBT at 4.9GHz at 1.57 with only 2 of four sticks. Now. We start digging towards the root of the problem. I feel like I am making progress.


Sounds good. You're one step closer.

Once I find a stable 5GHz with Prime95 I'm going to try using IBT. It would be helpful if someone tells me the right version I should use and how to setup the test. I'll look at the first page of the thread also to see if the info is available.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Sounds good. You're one step closer.
> 
> Once I find a stable 5GHz with Prime95 I'm going to try using IBT. It would be helpful if someone tells me the right version I should use and how to setup the test. I'll look at the first page of the thread also to see if the info is available.


First page has everything you need. Both hot-fixes and the correct version.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> First page has everything you need. Both hot-fixes and the correct version.


Just saw. I don't need the hotfixes as I'm on Win 8.1 right?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just saw. I don't need the hotfixes as I'm on Win 8.1 right?


I believe the hot-fixes are only for win7


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

sorry everyone, Pulling a Mega here......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if you are on windows 7 update to service pack 1 and then get all the Bulldozer Hotfixes. Just having the right version of IBT doesn't help. Windows has to be configured right as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have SP1 and the hotfixes, how do I know if I have the right version of IBT?
> 
> Thanks,
Click to expand...

AVX enable IBT will get 75-83 gflops with a stock FX 8 core, it will take about 80seconds give or take 5 seconds to complete each test on very high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> One very important question for those which understands RAM better then me.
> 
> What impact on stability have overvoltage on IMC?
> For example,my RAM is rated 1,5v and 1333mhz
> I use it at 1,65v and 1600mhz
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


IMC isn't very cut an dry. if you stick to stockish timings and speeds its not that complicated. NB core voltage as a small effect, CPU/nb voltage will have a small effect (if you are not running 2000mhz+), Dealing with Vram droop helps stability more in this situation then overvolting IMC aspects

Once you get into overclocking Speed and tweaking timings, and working your way into FSB overclocking IMC becomes a migraine.

nb voltage, NB clock, HT clock, CPU/NB voltage, VDDA, Read delay(tRD) timings also tRAS + tRC can cause stability issues if they are too tight.

if you want EVEN more of a plight at that point you can Dive into the Dividers... although i wouldn't suggest it, i find it rather daunting myself. also VERY VERY hard to test and stabilize
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 72 C on the Cores, 80 for the Socket.
> 
> Are you brave enough to run it there? If so, that's probably where most suggest you to. Blips can happen but you can allow up to 75C for the cores.
> 
> Aida64 Stability Test for Monitoring. Polling time is a bit slower but gives you a graphical representation instead of max and minimum Values.
> 
> *You can also display CPU-NB temps which before, is a CHV-FZ exclusive feature.*
> 
> OCCT is also a great tool. Temps, Voltages, Stability Test.


Eh wut? there isn't a cpu/nb temp sensor.... it is on the chip not the motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am going to assume that a +9.xxxxx result in IBT AVX = unstable. When trying out 4.95 it's thrown my whole system out of whack. It seems 4.8 at 1.5 isn't stable right now. It used to be. So now I gotta recheck all my OC's that I had ticked off as stable a while ago. (why couldn't I just leave well enough alone?) "because you want more speed." Said the little Red man on my shoulder.


sounds like you should prolly try clearing your CMOS (after you save the profile)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The thing is. With IBT there is no message saying. "found system unstable" and with prime it doesn't stop any of the workers on a failed core. It ALWAYS hardlocks and I have to reset the system.
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes i hardlock too but after a slight increase in vcore its always fine
Click to expand...

In, my experiance. this can also be a Ram issues with certain timings if they are too tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> two. There is a scheduler update. And there is a core parking update.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I presume I should be set after using the 2 from page 1.
Click to expand...

there is a core unpark app that you could use (one time use should work fine) to perminatly unpark your parked cores.. however this adds to power useage and doesn't really add much to the average user. helps in benchmarks and epeen LMAO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Actually I feel so behind the times with my RAM even with it clocked at 1600, I do look at RAM sometimes. But I think I could apply that money to another 290 instead.
> 
> In order for me to go up to 16GB which I don't really need, and to have more speed which again I don't really need. It would be around $150.00
> 
> That is a pretty good start towards a second GPU.


Unless you are doing Cad work or content production i would suggest against 16gb. its not needed if you are an average gamer. save some money no need to over spend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Actually I feel so behind the times with my RAM even with it clocked at 1600, I do look at RAM sometimes. But I think I could apply that money to another 290 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you do things that are very RAM-dependent, a GPU is the best choice.
> 
> I still keep my Vengeance from 1600 MHZ to 2088 MHZ though (can't go over, because it doesn't matter how much loose the timings are, I will NOT get RAM stable above 2088 MHZ for some unknown reason)
Click to expand...

blame your ram... better brand for better clocks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just saw. I don't need the hotfixes as I'm on Win 8.1 right?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the hot-fixes are only for win7
Click to expand...

Win7 SP1 only. they are shipped by default in 8+


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Alright I decided to just start testing with IBT AVX with 5GHz and beyond. I started a Very High test but I have one question. Is the CPU load suppose to move a bit? For example Prime95 stays at 100% but with IBT it's at like 100% but sometime fluctuates down to like 95. Temps seem to be lower compared to Prime95 so far too but I'm only on the second test. I'll post a picture when it's done and I would appreciate it if any of you find something weird.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Alright I decided to just start testing with IBT AVX with 5GHz and beyond. I started a Very High test but I have one question. Is the CPU load suppose to move a bit? For example Prime95 stays at 100% but with IBT it's at like 100% but sometime fluctuates down to like 95. Temps seem to be lower compared to Prime95 so far too but I'm only on the second test. I'll post a picture when it's done and I would appreciate it if any of you find something weird.


yup, i fluctuate between 97%-100% when using IBT depends on where the cpu is in the code its not quite a linear stressor.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, i fluctuate between 97%-100% when using IBT depends on where the cpu is in the code its not quite a linear stressor.


Thanks. I kind of like how IBT is doesn't take LONG like what I do in Prime95. Just hope it's good at catching problems like Prime95 has done for me so far.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How many GFlops you are pulling. With the correct version at stock speeds you should get in the region of maybe 75GFLOPs. At 4.8 and 4.9 anywhere from high 90's to the 100's.


35GFlops at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> AVX enable IBT will get 75-83 gflops with a stock FX 8 core, it will take about 80seconds give or take 5 seconds to complete each test on very high.


I'm using IBT version 2.54, is that AVX enabled?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How many GFlops you are pulling. With the correct version at stock speeds you should get in the region of maybe 75GFLOPs. At 4.8 and 4.9 anywhere from high 90's to the 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> 35GFlops at stock.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> AVX enable IBT will get 75-83 gflops with a stock FX 8 core, it will take about 80seconds give or take 5 seconds to complete each test on very high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using IBT version 2.54, is that AVX enabled?
Click to expand...

if you are getting 35 g flops then no you don't have the version with avx enabled

IIRC the creator wrote this program Pre-avx and someone smart cookie took the time to unofficially enable AVX.

likely so they could fully stress their shiny new Sandy Bridge chips. (likely why non-avx and AVX version look identical. )


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

IBT finished all 10 succesfully but it seems to have gave me an error at the end. I think I've heard to run it in Win 7 mode to fix this right?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> IBT finished all 10 succesfully but it seems to have gave me an error at the end. I think I've heard to run it in Win 7 mode to fix this right?


yup, Run as administrator as well just in case you've not tweaked that stuff in OS


----------



## Alastair

Passed 4.9 @ 1.562 as well. Can't pass 4.95 with 1.572 though, probably gonna need 1.584 for 4.95. Definitely seems to be ram related. And since I ran with 4 sticks a while ago no issues. I'm putting it down to dust fouling the contacts. Or a messed module. I am hoping that a slot isn't damaged. But I don't see how. Not like ram pulls a lot of power.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

5GHz with 1.464/1.476V passed 10 Tests of Very High IBT. Seeing that IBT doesn't get as hot as Prime95 I might try to go higher.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you are getting 35 g flops then no you don't have the version with avx enabled
> 
> IIRC the creator wrote this program Pre-avx and someone smart cookie took the time to unofficially enable AVX.
> 
> likely so they could fully stress their shiny new Sandy Bridge chips. (likely why non-avx and AVX version look identical. )


Ok, thanks for the information. Can anyone link me to the AVX version?

Thanks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you are getting 35 g flops then no you don't have the version with avx enabled
> 
> IIRC the creator wrote this program Pre-avx and someone smart cookie took the time to unofficially enable AVX.
> 
> likely so they could fully stress their shiny new Sandy Bridge chips. (likely why non-avx and AVX version look identical. )
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the information. Can anyone link me to the AVX version?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

...

click me scroll down.... this has already been told to u


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ...
> 
> click me scroll down.... this has already been told to u


Thanks.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Okay I tried 5.1GHz with 1.49V which used 1.5V when running IBT. Computer froze on the 10th test. I have no doubt I can get 5.1 stable and even higher if I use 1.55V or higher but I think I've hit that point of diminishing returns. I needed .024v to get from 4.7 to 4.8, 4.8 to 4.9, and 4.9 to 5.0. .024 from 5GHz to 5.1GHz would be 1.5 but that did not work. If I set my VCore to 1.5 or higher on my CHVF-Z they make the numbers RED. Not sure why they do that but seeing that my H100i is not that great of a cooler I may call it quits at 5GHz for now. I'm going to try lowering the voltage for all the OC settings I tested with Prime95 and see if I can get lower voltages on IBT.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Okay I tried 5.1GHz with 1.49V which used 1.5V when running IBT. Computer froze on the 10th test. I have no doubt I can get 5.1 stable and even higher if I use 1.55V or higher but I think I've hit that point of diminishing returns. I needed .024v to get from 4.7 to 4.8, 4.8 to 4.9, and 4.9 to 5.0. .024 from 5GHz to 5.1GHz would be 1.5 but that did not work. If I set my VCore to 1.5 or higher on my CHVF-Z they make the numbers RED. Not sure why they do that but seeing that my H100i is not that great of a cooler I may call it quits at 5GHz for now. I'm going to try lowering the voltage for all the OC settings I tested with Prime95 and see if I can get lower voltages on IBT.


are you using an E series processor?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> are you using an E series processor?


No I'm using an 8350 I bought from a friend in the military.


----------



## Alastair

Sounds like a good clocker. I know I am limited by my board. But still 5 for 1.5 is impressive. I hope you have some pictures lined up for some proof! I am eager to see some!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sounds like a good clocker. I know I am limited by my board. But still 5 for 1.5 is impressive. I hope you have some pictures lined up for some proof! I am eager to see some!


Thanks. Just tell me how you want the proof shots to appear







I never really provided proof screenshots before (most of my CPUs were horrible clockers) so I don't know what people are looking for.

I only ran IBT on Very High with 10 Tests for 5GHz which CPU-Z said was using 1.476V. 4.9GHz ran 2 hours of Small FFT on P95 and the same IBT test. The lower speeds were 8 hours of P95 Small FFT. I'm currently trying to pass IBT with the lower vcore on my lower OCs. After that I'll get some screens up sometime.


----------



## Kevin28115

what would be the safe voltage for cpu/nb when trying to get 2133 on ram? I have 1.3v atm for 1866 stable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The thing is. With IBT there is no message saying. "found system unstable" and with prime it doesn't stop any of the workers on a failed core. It ALWAYS hardlocks and I have to reset the system.
> 
> Edit: i feel that my machine or the computer gods are trying to punish me for some terrible deed. Or I am loosing my touch. But it's like it's not even my own system any more. Everything is out of whack.


sounds like you got it but GL anywho
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry everyone, Pulling a Mega here......


you act like it is a bad thing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> what would be the safe voltage for cpu/nb when trying to get 2133 on ram? I have 1.3v atm for 1866 stable.


1.2-1.3 on average


----------



## Kevin28115

what is the max temp for the vrm since mine idles at around 21c and what would be the max cpu/nb voltage that isn't safe but still works for 24/7 1.35v?.


----------



## Mega Man

safe according to amd on air is 1.55v on CPU/nb

and vrm depends on the board the kitty is 110c iirc MAX temp


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> safe according to amd on air is 1.55v on CPU/nb
> 
> and vrm depends on the board the kitty is 110c iirc MAX temp


1.55v on CPU/NB? Are you not confusing CPU vcore with CPU/NB? I never seen such an statement from AMD, can you provide proof of that?

But even then, you will reach thermal limit long before the CPU gets to 100% on air.. The only statement i seen from AMD is that my CPU max temp is 72c and AMD overdrive is backing that up..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry everyone, Pulling a Mega here......
> 
> Eh wut? there isn't a cpu/nb temp sensor.... it is on the chip not the motherboard.


Yerp! You are correct.

Demn, meant CPU-NB Voltage, not temps.










Edit: Hurr,

Software stops reading CPU-NB Voltage after 1.55 on mine.
And I can prove my temps won't hurt by going 1.55CPU NB.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So anybody know what Warnings mean in Prime95. 5GHz was IBT Very High 10 test stable but with Prime 95 one core fails while getting 100 Warnings with 0 errors. I guess P95 is a little more picky compared to IBT.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> safe according to amd on air is 1.55v on CPU/nb
> 
> and vrm depends on the board the kitty is 110c iirc MAX temp


True,
but VRM loosing efficiency with raising heat.

Its better that stays colder.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry everyone, Pulling a Mega here......
> 
> 
> 
> you act like it is a bad thing
Click to expand...

to those not expecting a text wall it might be...

it was more an after thought when i was finished quoting the posts i felt needed a reply


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Here is a screenshot of IBT Very High 20 Run at 5GHz w/ 1.464-1.476V.



Problem is I can't get 5GHz stable on Prime 95 even with 1.5V. With 1.5V my Core Temp already reaches 70-71C and Thermal Margins show negatives after a while. I am going to try playing some games at this speed/voltage to see if it's stable for gaming. If not I'll either run on 4.9GHz which is the highest OC that passed both IBT and Prime95 while staying below recommended temps. I'll be trying NB Ocing next and if I can't OC NB well with 4.9GHz then I'll probably drop down to 4.8 or 4.7GHz. I would like better cooling but don't have/willing to spend more money on a custom loop.


----------



## Kevin28115

Just to confirm 1.55v is max of cpu/nb voltage and temp should be a max of 100c (that sounds way too high)?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys what is going on. There shouldn't be any sort of degradation. All my voltages are with in specification. Temps are in the safe zone. I just don't get it. Imma try using Prime95 for stressing. Preferred methods? Tips for using prime 95?
> 
> 
> 
> custom small ffts with 1/2 -3/4 ram is thenew way to go for heat , probably lower vcore too compared to ibt
Click to expand...

how long should the test run?
Does it stress ram and CPU-NB as well?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> Just to confirm 1.55v is max of cpu/nb voltage and temp should be a max of 100c (that sounds way too high)?


here is a screen shot from the AMD FX performance tuning guide. Published by AMD.


Now on one hand it clearly states that 1.55V is the max CPU-NB vid value. And on the other hand on the air tab it says a conservative 1.45V. So compared to megaman who I think is being a bit conservative there. I think 1.45V for CPU NB is more than safe.

Now you see AMD doesn't show a water cooling tab. Well water cooling can vary from just a bit better than a normal high end air cooler, to bordering on the extreme! (Johan45's outside set up and some people's outside bong coolers come to mind.) but if you have a decent loop with 360mm of rad dedicated to the CPU then 1.55V vcore and 1.55V CPU-NB should be fine. I think at that point the motherboard socket temps become the limiting factor.

As for VRM temps I am inclined to agree with MEGA on that too. The ASUS rep from the help forum posted a picture from the specifications page for the mosFETs that they employ on the M5A99FX boards. And that showed 105 or 110 as well if I remember correctly. I don't have the picture anymore though.


----------



## Mega Man

Yep my bad was supposed to be 1.45.

I gots fat finger syndrome

(Was a typo)


----------



## Darrath

Kind of a stupid question but reading through this thread trying to learn stuff... If the socket temps are a limiting factor, is there a way to cool it? Would it be possible to heatsink something (not us, but the manufacturer) or something like that? I'm fairly new to this so I'm not 100% sure where the socket heat is coming from...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Kind of a stupid question but reading through this thread trying to learn stuff... If the socket temps are a limiting factor, is there a way to cool it? Would it be possible to heatsink something (not us, but the manufacturer) or something like that? I'm fairly new to this so I'm not 100% sure where the socket heat is coming from...


Not a stupid question at all. Trying to cool your socket becomes a must when you start passing the 4.7GHz region. And there are three ways you can do it.

1 . A VRM fan. This reduces the temps of the VRM and in turn drops the temperature of the CPU socket.


2.A fan blowing onto the backside of the motherboard socket.


Or if you are like most of us here. The third option would be to use both of the above for the most effective results. This should reduce your socket temps by up to 15C at least.

And update on my progress guys. 4.9GHz passed last night at 1.56V. Tried testing this morning with all my RAM installed. Failed on the 5th run. Took the Samsung based RAM out and now I am testing the Micron RAM. So far on run 7 out of 20.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Kind of a stupid question but reading through this thread trying to learn stuff... If the socket temps are a limiting factor, is there a way to cool it? Would it be possible to heatsink something (not us, but the manufacturer) or something like that? I'm fairly new to this so I'm not 100% sure where the socket heat is coming from...


I've got an 80mm Arctic Cooling F8 strapped to the backside of my socket with double sided tape, even with the case closed my socket temps dropped 10c just by scattering the heat


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Kind of a stupid question but reading through this thread trying to learn stuff... If the socket temps are a limiting factor, is there a way to cool it? Would it be possible to heatsink something (not us, but the manufacturer) or something like that? I'm fairly new to this so I'm not 100% sure where the socket heat is coming from...


ii see I forgot to answer your other question. The heat from the socket is coming from two places at once. 1. It is coming through the tracers in the motherboard that deliver power to the CPU. This is often why a VRM Fan helps the situation. Because by reducing temps of the VRM's you are reducing the amount of heat that gets transferred to the CPU socket from the tracers. 2. The other place the heat comes from is from the heat generated by the cores and the die of the CPU.


----------



## Alastair

And as for an update. It looks like I will be doing an RMA on the Micron set of Corsair Vengeance LP. My test just failed on 13runs of Very High IBT. And it's in the same two slots as the Sammy's which passed with flying colours. So therefore I rule out a defective DIMM slot.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And as for an update. It looks like I will be doing an RMA on the Micron set of Corsair Vengeance LP. My test just failed on 13runs of Very High IBT. And it's in the same two slots as the Sammy's which passed with flying colours. So therefore I rule out a defective DIMM slot.


Glad to see progress. I on the other hand restarted my PC one too many times while trying to mess with my NB and I believe I have a corrupt Windows install now....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And as for an update. It looks like I will be doing an RMA on the Micron set of Corsair Vengeance LP. My test just failed on 13runs of Very High IBT. And it's in the same two slots as the Sammy's which passed with flying colours. So therefore I rule out a defective DIMM slot.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see progress. I on the other hand restarted my PC one too many times while trying to mess with my NB and I believe I have a corrupt Windows install now....
Click to expand...

That is why I have two copies of windows. I have 8.1 on my SSD as my primary Os. And I have windows 7 on one of my HDDs so I don't screw up my main OS.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That is why I have two copies of windows. I have 8.1 on my SSD as my primary Os. And I have windows 7 on one of my HDDs so I don't screw up my main OS.


Yeah HDD/SSD is what I always lack especially when you part out the stuff for other computers. Good news is that the PC did boot backup but I think it took a system restore to do it. Not sure when the last time there was a restore check point so I'll have to see.


----------



## Darrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> ii see I forgot to answer your other question. The heat from the socket is coming from two places at once. 1. It is coming through the tracers in the motherboard that deliver power to the CPU. This is often why a VRM Fan helps the situation. Because by reducing temps of the VRM's you are reducing the amount of heat that gets transferred to the CPU socket from the tracers. 2. The other place the heat comes from is from the heat generated by the cores and the die of the CPU.


I see. I'm just thinking here... If motherboard manufactures were able to move a few (quite a few I assume) resistors and such, in theory they could put a hole in the middle of the socket, and CPUs would put pins only on the outside edges like in a few past sockets, could there be a second heat spreader on the back of the CPU to attach a low profile cooler? Keep in mind it would only be for overclocking so very special parts and a special case being needed. But that could greatly increase overclocking, no?

Again, just me thinking... One last question. I'm watching temps on my setup (the storm trooper setup in my sig) and trying to find out which temps are what. Using HWiNFO, I see 2 temps on the cpu, cpu 0 and cpu package 0, and on the motherboard there is cpu and motherboard. The cpu 0 and package seem to be the same all the time and are usually 15-25 degrees cooler than the cpu and motherboard ones. Are the cpu0 and package temps the core and the other two listed in the motherboard section the socket? Just seems weird, if that is the case it shows the socket temp 5-8 degrees *warmer* than room temp at idle....

Thanks!









You guys can disregard the my question, I figured it out... Was mixing up the core temp and socket temp. Core temp at full load only hits 33 at the highest, with HWiNFO showing a spike of 38 at the first second of the test. Socket levels off at 48. Much better temps this way!


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*


Isn't that a fail? The negative numbers. The letters and symbols is a floating point error code.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a fail? The negative numbers. The letters and symbols is a floating point error code.
Click to expand...

Yes negative numbers are a fail. But you are very close to being stable. Maybe one more notch in Vcore and your there.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> I see. I'm just thinking here... If motherboard manufactures were able to move a few (quite a few I assume) resistors and such, in theory they could put a hole in the middle of the socket, and CPUs would put pins only on the outside edges like in a few past sockets, could there be a second heat spreader on the back of the CPU to attach a low profile cooler? Keep in mind it would only be for overclocking so very special parts and a special case being needed. But that could greatly increase overclocking, no?
> 
> Again, just me thinking... One last question. I'm watching temps on my setup (the storm trooper setup in my sig) and trying to find out which temps are what. Using HWiNFO, I see 2 temps on the cpu, cpu 0 and cpu package 0, and on the motherboard there is cpu and motherboard. The cpu 0 and package seem to be the same all the time and are usually 15-25 degrees cooler than the cpu and motherboard ones. Are the cpu0 and package temps the core and the other two listed in the motherboard section the socket? Just seems weird, if that is the case it shows the socket temp 5-8 degrees *warmer* than room temp at idle....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can disregard the my question, I figured it out... Was mixing up the core temp and socket temp. Core temp at full load only hits 33 at the highest, with HWiNFO showing a spike of 38 at the first second of the test. Socket levels off at 48. Much better temps this way!


idle temps are very hard to gauge as these cpu use an algorithm to calculate temperature instead of a true sensor as a general rule the temps should be taken with a grain of salt under 40c after that it's pretty close


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> idle temps are very hard to gauge as these cpu use an algorithm to calculate temperature instead of a true sensor as a general rule the temps should be taken with a grain of salt under 40c after that it's pretty close


Pretty much this, I gauge idle temps off my cpu socket temp when the cpu temps are under 40c probably inaccurate but its really the only thing I can gauge it off.


----------



## 3DVu

But I think that the more these chips get overclocked, the more the algorithm becomes accurate at idle temps. At 5 GHZ it hsually never goes to less than 5 °C than the socket temps. It still fluctuates a lot, but it's more accurate than at lower clocks.

It may also heavily vary based on the cooling sistem used, but for me, it seems pretty accurate at 5 GHZ.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> But I think that the more these chips get overclocked, the more the algorithm becomes accurate at idle temps. At 5 GHZ it hsually never goes to less than 5 °C than the socket temps. It still fluctuates a lot, but it's more accurate than at lower clocks.
> 
> It may also heavily vary based on the cooling sistem used, but for me, it seems pretty accurate at 5 GHZ.


The only way you will know is if you use a temp sensor and gauge it that way, the algorithm is too inaccurate without load applied to it. Megaman knows more than me on this subject and he states that it is only accurate under load.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The only way you will know is if you use a temp sensor and gauge it that way, the algorithm is too inaccurate without load applied to it. Megaman knows more than me on this subject and he states that it is only accurate under load.


I didn't say "it's accurate even on idle", I said "it SEEMS to get more accurate with an higher OC, but it could also heavily depend on the cooling system used".

It surely is more or less inaccurate, but in my opinion, the higher the clock is, the more accurate it gets (nowhere to be absolutely accurate, but hey! Better than before).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I didn't say "it's accurate even on idle", I said "it SEEMS to get more accurate with an higher OC, but it could also heavily depend on the cooling system used".
> 
> It surely is more or less inaccurate, but in my opinion, the higher the clock is, the more accurate it gets (nowhere to be absolutely accurate, but hey! Better than before).


Hmmm, not really. On a cold day I get 8-18c fluctuation on mine but my socket temp says 24c so I disagree with you there and that's at 5ghz 1.58v, there is no actual way unless my coolant is frozen and my motherboard temps are way off? Plus I don't remember 8c being so warm to the touch.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hmmm, not really. On a cold day I get 8-18c fluctuation on mine but my socket temp says 24c so I disagree with you there and that's at 5ghz 1.58v, there is no actual way unless my coolant is frozen and my motherboard temps are way off? Plus I don't remember 8c being so warm to the touch.


I fluctuate from 22 to 29 degrees in idle.

Seems pretty fair considering a socket temp of 27 during idle. But as I already said, it may heavily depend on the cooling system used.

As for me. 5.03 GHZ at 1.562 V. So it's not that far.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I fluctuate from 22 to 29 degrees in idle.
> 
> Seems pretty fair considering a socket temp of 27 during idle. But as I already said, it may heavily depend on the cooling system used.
> 
> As for me. 5.03 GHZ at 1.562 V. So it's not that far.


5ghz at 1.56? Is that IBT AVX stable on Very High?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 5ghz at 1.56? Is that IBT AVX stable on Very High?


Not even close, my CPU doesn't like complete stability, not even at 1.6 V I can manage to get it IBT stable.

Even though, it is prime95, OCCT, AIDA64 and geekbench stable (1-hour testing for each one of these tests). So i'm somehow confused about it.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes negative numbers are a fail. But you are very close to being stable. Maybe one more notch in Vcore and your there.


Didn't know that thanks. We're talking about the very right column right?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Not even close, my CPU doesn't like complete stability, not even at 1.6 V I can manage to get it IBT stable.
> 
> Even though, it is prime95, OCCT, AIDA64 and geekbench stable (1-hour testing for each one of these tests). So i'm somehow confused about it.


Won't be the cpu then, it might be something else? IBT is pretty difficult to pass that's why I prefer it to anything else.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Won't be the cpu then, it might be something else? IBT is pretty difficult to pass that's why I prefer it to anything else.


Well, I'm not sure either, it may be a broken Windows installation or else 4 memtest86 passes aren't enough. My RAM doesn't seem to like anything over 2080 MHZ. No matter the timings, no matter the voltage.

In fact, my RAM's breaking point seems to be at 2200 MHZ, anything over it won't just work no matter what, not even 1.8 V, and anything below 2200 MHZ but over 2080 MHZ will not be 24/7 stable (but it certainly does it's job for benchmarking)


----------



## Kevin28115

what could cause ram to lose stability with prime95 with the only things changed being that you manually typed in the timings instead of it being in auto?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> what could cause ram to lose stability with prime95 with the only things changed being that you manually typed in the timings instead of it being in auto?


auto varies the voltages and timings based on load conditions so chances are your manual settings are too low when under load.... have you ram memtest to rule out a bad stick?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> auto varies the voltages and timings based on load conditions so chances are your manual settings are too low when under load.... have you ram memtest to rule out a bad stick?


Setting things to auto is an almost certain way to get to instability, very rarely the timings are correctly set, and when they work, they may as well be lower to get stable.

I learnt this the hard way on my sticks, the results were that for an entire day I had to manually test the sticks to check for any possible instability, and I'm still not sure they're bug-free...


----------



## Kevin28115

Unless ram changes timing not he fly this isn't the case. I have ram voltage at 1.65 manual with cpu/nb voltage at 1.3v. I'm thinking its thermo problem on the vrm. And no the stick is good and I can't run mem test atm. at least I hope it's fine lol 1.5v at 1600mhz for a good year with no blue screens or anything.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> what could cause ram to lose stability with prime95 with the only things changed being that you manually typed in the timings instead of it being in auto?
> 
> 
> 
> auto varies the voltages and timings based on load conditions so chances are your manual settings are too low when under load.... have you ram memtest to rule out a bad stick?
Click to expand...

Don't worry. I BT is playing the same game of hardball with me.

A shout out to the rest of the usual around here. A shout out to Red, Mega Man. FlailScHLAMP KyadCK, Mus1mus and F3rs. I would like to know a decent way to stress test without IBT. I am thinking Prime. And I am thinking AMD Overdrive stress test. Since I am sure AMD wouldn't make a stress programme that isn't useful for their products right?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Don't worry. I BT is playing the same game of hardball with me.
> 
> A shout out to the rest of the usual around here. A shout out to Red, Mega Man. FlailScHLAMP KyadCK, Mus1mus and F3rs. I would like to know a decent way to stress test without IBT. I am thinking Prime. And I am thinking AMD Overdrive stress test. Since I am sure AMD wouldn't make a stress programme that isn't useful for their products right?


custom small for heat or large fft's with 1/2-3/4 ram itll work your pc just fine


----------



## Alastair

I'm not really worried about the heat thing. I just want stability testing. How long are we talking? I hope jot something like 12 or 24 hours.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm not really worried about the heat thing. I just want stability testing. How long are we talking? I hope jot something like 12 or 24 hours.


ibt runs for 20mins average

i go an hour for prime large ffts for stability i think dont forget to change your ram amount in prime


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm not really worried about the heat thing. I just want stability testing. How long are we talking? I hope jot something like 12 or 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ibt runs for 20mins average
> 
> i go an hour for prime large ffts for stability i think dont forget to change your ram amount in prime
Click to expand...

Thanks Gert. I'll give it a shot when I get back from work tomorrow sometime. This whole thing has me stumped. Could I BT just be a pain for the sack of being a Pain?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thanks Gert. I'll give it a shot when I get back from work tomorrow sometime. This whole thing has me stumped. Could I BT just be a pain for the sack of being a Pain?


i find ibt takes a huge amount of vcore to pass, we must have crap cpu's lol


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I think something else is unstable in my system. CPU can pass Prime95 fine with Small FFT for 8 Hours but fail Blend Test in an hour or so. Why does RAM always have to be the problematic child? I guess I should try running blend and IBT at stock BIOS/CPU settings to see if it's actually a CPU problem or a setting in the BIOS.


----------



## Kevin28115

oh ram is the problem child trust me. oc cpu took like 1 day. Ram...... much much longer.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Yup I ran IBT at 4.5GHz with RAM at 1600MHz and default NB/HT and it passed 20 Runs on Very High, without negative numbers. I'll keep RAM at 1600 to make sure my CPU OCs are stable then slowly work with RAM.


----------



## Kevin28115

after putting a 200mm fan behind my mobo (case closed) I got a 5c-10c drop in the socket temp. Now I can hit 2133 with 1.3v cpu/nb. Trying to lower the voltage but it has failed 1.27v so I may be looking at 1.3 regardless lol. Tthen I'll work on ram timings and I'll have to decide how much voltage to actually push into the ram (anyone want to give me a high ball max here?). I'll be happy with cas 8/9 at 2133 but I may just be asking too much lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Don't worry. I BT is playing the same game of hardball with me.
> 
> A shout out to the rest of the usual around here. A shout out to Red, Mega Man. FlailScHLAMP KyadCK, Mus1mus and F3rs. I would like to know a decent way to stress test without IBT. I am thinking Prime. And I am thinking AMD Overdrive stress test. Since I am sure AMD wouldn't make a stress programme that isn't useful for their products right?


Just passed Prime Small FFTs for 3 Hours on mine. 4.9GHz and a VCore of 1.620. It's hotter than IBT but requires less voltage to pass. But I believe IBT Taxes the RAM and the CPU-NB so is Prime Blend.

Might be worth to relax your CPU-NB and RAM Timings and Test the CPU with small FFTs. Then as Johan mentioned, work your way from there.

Prime Blend requires the same settings I need to get IBT Stable. So it might be the RAM and the CPU NB that boggle IBT. I did notice a good stability with the GFlops results upping my CPU-NB Voltage to 1.5.

EDIT:

Should've mention, I am already soaring a new CPU-NB territory now. 2700 MHz. Which was previously unstable with my HyperX Genesis, even 2500 is. And weather's getting cooler and cooler here with 25C and lower.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

My rig is acting weird.....will pass Realbench in a 30min loop but hard locks 10 seconds into it...


----------



## automaton

multi reviews

AMD cpus

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviewdb/Processors/AMD/FX-Piledriver/


----------



## hawker-gb

Ok,i revert it back to stock and start from scratch and i manage to get 5Ghz.
Only on high for this time but you will see what is chip capable of.

So,FX8370 @5Ghz with *1,44vcore* (max full load 1,464v)

I must fine tune it yet. This is initial results.


----------



## Kevin28115

does anyone know the max nb ht temperature before it starts to throttle?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> does anyone know the max nb ht temperature before it starts to throttle?


AFAIK VRMs will be always hotter.

NB can sustain 100 degrees celsius no problem.

But,check out with other members which know better.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> does anyone know the max nb ht temperature before it starts to throttle?


Do you have sensors for that?
Just keep it inline with your Core and Socket Temps. If you can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> *AFAIK VRMs will be always hotter.*
> 
> NB can sustain 100 degrees celsius no problem.
> 
> But,check out with other members which know better.


Board Dependent.


----------



## Kevin28115

Well I guess I'll just ask. I'm trying to get 2133 stable with 8320. ibt will sometimes pass and fail the other, no settings was changed. What could cause this?

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

can you please elaborate on what you mean ?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Hey, have any of you guys tried the discount code for Performance PC's?

Isn't it "OCN55"? Well if it is, it's not working right now, at least for me!


----------



## Mega Man

allot stuff failed for me since they updated their site like they like to sell me 3 of stuff i ordered 2 of, and i never could ge t it to return,. the little amount it would of given me back after shipping i never pushed it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> Well I guess I'll just ask. I'm trying to get 2133 stable with 8320. ibt will sometimes pass and fail the other, no settings was changed. What could cause this?
> 
> Thanks


Try increasing your CPU-NB Voltage.

If you are testing with Very High, IBT will crank up the Memory and the Memory Controller. Add one increment, test with IBT, GFlops Score should be as near the values can get. Or, Try with AIDA 64 Cache and Memory Bandwidth Test. See to it that your scores are not fluctuating by huge values.


----------



## LinusBE

Just bought 4 Gentle Typhoons AP-15 secondhand for 5 euro a piece







Going to put them on my H100i and see what they can do!


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Just bought 4 Gentle Typhoons AP-15 secondhand for 5 euro a piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to put them on my H100i and see what they can do!


Nice! They are great fans i have 4 on my h100 and they are pretty quiet and blow a good amount of air. They really well known for their static pressure on rads Wish i got them for that cheap lol i paid about 21$ each 3 years ago But was well worth it.


----------



## LinusBE

Yes they are amazing 







They are a little bit louder than my Noctua NF-F12's but they move a lot more air







Temps are way better now. With IBT AVX 10 runs on very high at 4.7 GHz and 1.416 V coretemp is 48 and socket 54









I do have a strange issue: I updated my BIOS today, and when I do IBT with my OC profile from before the update it's stable, but when I input the same values starting from the default values it's not anymore and IBT fails after the first run. I have absolutely no clue what it is. Every value is the same, except the stable profile was from an older BIOS.


----------



## Alastair

Well she has done it again. What has changed. I dunno. But now my socket throttles at 65C again. I don't under this board. It's such a pain sometimes.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Yes they are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a little bit louder than my Noctua NF-F12's but they move a lot more air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are way better now. With IBT AVX 10 runs on very high at 4.7 GHz and 1.416 V coretemp is 48 and socket 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a strange issue: I updated my BIOS today, and when I do IBT with my OC profile from before the update it's stable, but when I input the same values starting from the default values it's not anymore and IBT fails after the first run. I have absolutely no clue what it is. Every value is the same, except the stable profile was from an older BIOS.


i had this issue too on the sabertooth updating to latest, i just put the old done back on then i found all my profiles were deleted lol PITA

so i guess u either do oc again on new bios or go back a bios and redo your profiles

catch 22 i suppose
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well she has done it again. What has changed. I dunno. But now my socket throttles at 65C again. I don't under this board. It's such a pain sometimes.


how high clocks do u get b4 throttling


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well she has done it again. What has changed. I dunno. But now my socket throttles at 65C again. I don't under this board. It's such a pain sometimes.


delete


----------



## Johan45

Never try and use old profiles in a new bios. It's never going to work. Too many subtle changes have been made in firmware etc. That's why the profiles are gone in the first place. That's also why I never update my bios unless I have a problem. Newer isn't always better and typically lowers performance in my experience.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well she has done it again. What has changed. I dunno. But now my socket throttles at 65C again. I don't under this board. It's such a pain sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delete
Click to expand...

I was just trying to get my usual [email protected] 1.5x V stable. I could run IBT for 20 runs at 72C without it dropping. Now 65C and plop. Down to 1.8Ghz. I don't get it.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was just trying to get my usual [email protected] 1.5x V stable. I could run IBT for 20 runs at 72C without it dropping. Now 65C and plop. Down to 1.8Ghz. I don't get it.


Maybe it was a VRM Throttle, and not a socket throttle.

I can usually go up to 78 °C before throttling the CPU. IDK your case though.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was just trying to get my usual [email protected] 1.5x V stable. I could run IBT for 20 runs at 72C without it dropping. Now 65C and plop. Down to 1.8Ghz. I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was a VRM Throttle, and not a socket throttle.
> 
> I can usually go up to 78 °C before throttling the CPU. IDK your case though.
Click to expand...

That's exactly it for me too. I could also go to 78C on the socket before it throttled. So now why the change? And this isn't the first time it has happened. It's happened before and I somehow managed to fix it. But i don't remember how I did it. I think it was a stroke of luck the last time.

If it is a VRM Throttle. I can't understand why. I have a fan on my VRM heatsink. And cranks out 4000RPM when under stress. And I was stressing during a period of low ambient temps. Maybe 20C. And in hotter ambient conditions (around 30C) it would pass 70C socket but no throttle


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i had this issue too on the sabertooth updating to latest, i just put the old done back on then i found all my profiles were deleted lol PITA
> 
> so i guess u either do oc again on new bios or go back a bios and redo your profiles
> 
> catch 22 i suppose


But when I do oc again, it's unstable at stock RAM speed and timings of 1600 9-9-9-24 at 1.5 V and stock CPU speed. I'll try flashing my old BIOS back again. I know my settings by hart









Thank you for your help!

edit: reflashed my old BIOS (2301 on Sabertooth 990FX R2.0) and set my cpu at stock settings and IBT fails with RAM at stock settings. Could this be a RAM issue?


----------



## Chopper1591

Coming to one of my most active threads for some advice from my tech-buddy's here once again.
Waterblock related.

Who would be so nice to check out my post on another thread and shine some light on my case?
Linky

+rep's to gain


----------



## hawker-gb

Hello guys,

i did one quick test on only 4Ghz just to see which vcore this chip needs for that.

So,FX8370 @4Ghz with 1,16vcore (max. full load is 1,176v)
Max temp full load 23,5
Test is done with IBT-AVX only on high + OCCT for couple of mins.
Purpose is to see close enough how low on volts this chip can go.


----------



## LinusBE

Okay, so now IBT keeps failing every time, even at default BIOS settings which puts my ram at 1600 11-11-11-28 timings. I just ran 1 pass of memtest86 without any errors. What could be the cause of this?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Okay, so now IBT keeps failing every time, even at default BIOS settings which puts my ram at 1600 11-11-11-28 timings. I just ran 1 pass of memtest86 without any errors. What could be the cause of this?


Disable Power Options. They might affect IBT.

Borked Windows can also cause that. Try Prime Blend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Coming to one of my most active threads for some advice from my tech-buddy's here once again.
> Waterblock related.
> 
> Who would be so nice to check out my post on another thread and shine some light on my case?
> Linky
> 
> +rep's to gain


Chop,

EK produces an all-rounder for the 290X/290. They are not the best out there performance wise, but are so close. Core and VRM temps are so good on mine. Doesn't break 50 at +200 Core Voltage with TRIXXX.

It also is a looker being Plexi and Nickel. But will require a little TLC.

I would grab it.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Disable Power Options. They might affect IBT.
> 
> Borked Windows can also cause that. Try Prime Blend.


I might try reinstalling Windows







I'm now running some IBT with only 1 stick of RAM. Maybe if it fails with one stick but not the other I have my answer.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Coming to one of my most active threads for some advice from my tech-buddy's here once again.
> Waterblock related.
> 
> Who would be so nice to check out my post on another thread and shine some light on my case?
> Linky
> 
> +rep's to gain


Here you go chopper. http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/78540#post_23434730


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I might try reinstalling Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now running some IBT with only 1 stick of RAM. Maybe if it fails with one stick but not the other I have my answer.


sometimes you don't need to reinstall windows at all, via your windows CD/USB stick you can do an repair so your windows is nice an clean again without data loss.

I did it before when i had some corrupted files and windows was not working right anymore because of the unstable high benchmark overclocks. windows can get corrupted if you are running unstable overclocks for long periods of time, i had to find out the hard way tho









here is a link on how you can repair your Windows: 




Good luck


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Zip ties arrived today. I didn't really tidy up the cables, just grouped them together so they would be flat as possible. VRM fans are fully installed and a fan behind the socket. Now I can go back to OCing. I have to say the Delta fan's move lots of air but are also louder than my other fans.




All my OC attempts so far with the 8350 was with all the power saving options on. I wonder if that's why my 4.7 and 4.8GHz OCs can't pass IBT on Very High 20 Runs. 4.5GHz with 1.356V will pass IBT Very High/20 run and P95 Small FFT/Blend but if I up the RAM speed to 1866 (let alone 2133/2400) or OC the CPU 4.7GHz and any higher (P95 small fft stable) it will not pass IBT. I kept the power saving options on while OCing to make it challenging but I guess you can't find your true OC limit with the power saving options on.

Also I seem to need my memory settings to be on auto to pass IBT. By that it sets it at 1600MHz with CAS 11 timings. My RAM are rated at 2400MHz but can't run at that speed due to errors in the RAM. Thats why I am/was running at 2133MHz without any errors. I might need to run Memtest86+ again if the modules got any worse.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Disable Power Options. They might affect IBT.
> 
> Borked Windows can also cause that. Try Prime Blend.
> Chop,
> 
> EK produces an all-rounder for the 290X/290. They are not the best out there performance wise, but are so close. Core and VRM temps are so good on mine. Doesn't break 50 at +200 Core Voltage with TRIXXX.
> 
> It also is a looker being Plexi and Nickel. But will require a little TLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would grab it.


Ahh well.
Will probably be a lot better than my tri-x stock cooler. Although that is a nice one for stock.
But I can't stand the noise, when I put the card above 1150.

I am being careful with my stuff.
It's just that I am opting to buy it second hand and I don't know what other people have done to it.

That's why I asked if it was okay if the dude used ArctiClean to clean the nickel plating.









But I think I will just grab it as he said he did leave the plexi alone.
75 compared to 102 for a near new item is a good deal. IMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here you go chopper. http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/78540#post_23434730


Thanks.
I did in fact find that pdf already.

Still wasn't completely clear to me. It said there was some sort of acid like stuff in there.

But you guys say it should be good?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ahh well.
> Will probably be a lot better than my tri-x stock cooler. Although that is a nice one for stock.
> But I can't stand the noise, when I put the card above 1150.
> 
> I am being careful with my stuff.
> It's just that I am opting to buy it second hand and I don't know what other people have done to it.
> 
> That's why I asked if it was okay if the dude used ArctiClean to clean the nickel plating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I will just grab it as he said he did leave the plexi alone.
> 75 compared to 102 for a near new item is a good deal. IMO
> Thanks.


Oppsie.

Tri-X you say? Better check it wisely for compatibility. IIRC, Sapphire cards like the Tri-X, DUAL-X etc are of different layout/PCB than AMD reference. And that block looks like is made for the reference PCB. That might be an issue.

Check it from http://www.coolingconfigurator.com

Yellow Tri-X is good.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oppsie.
> 
> Tri-X you say? Better check it wisely for compatibility. IIRC, Sapphire cards like the Tri-X, DUAL-X etc are of different layout/PCB than AMD reference. And that block looks like is made for the reference PCB. That might be an issue.
> 
> Check it from http://www.coolingconfigurator.com
> 
> Yellow Tri-X is good.


Yellow Tri-x?
All Tri-x are yellow.









Thanks for the caution advice.
But this time I did my homework.









You mean the vapor-x right? The Blue basterd.

I was actually surprised that het tri-x is actually reference. The layout at least.
There are some differences IIRC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yellow Tri-x?
> All Tri-x are yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the caution advice.
> But this time I did my homework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the vapor-x right? The Blue basterd.
> 
> I was actually surprised that het tri-x is actually reference. The layout at least.
> There are some differences IIRC.


Aha!

Dang! You were right.









Just get that block IMO.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aha!
> 
> Dang! You were right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get that block IMO.


I am in conversation with the guy.

If I can get it for 70 euro shipped I will grab it.

Else I will probably buy it new.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Still wasn't completely clear to me. It said there was some sort of acid like stuff in there.
> 
> But you guys say it should be good?


There are no acids in that mixture there's a lemon extract solvent used in many cleaners, the soya bean solvent used in hand cleaners and a type of alcohol. That's it chopper. Like I said earlier pretty much the same alcohol. Nothing corrosive just chemicals that break down fats and oils to help leave a clean surface.


----------



## umeng2002

New BIOS' are really for bug fixes and new CPUs... although my 8320e is running fine on my Sabertooth rev 1


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There are no acids in that mixture there's a lemon extract solvent used in many cleaners, the soya bean solvent used in hand cleaners and a type of alcohol. That's it chopper. Like I said earlier pretty much the same alcohol. Nothing corrosive just chemicals that break down fats and oils to help leave a clean surface.


Alright.
Thanks


----------



## Johan45

No probs Chopper, nickel is pretty tough anyway that's why they use it to cover the copper. Since it doesn't oxidize so easily and it's shiny.


----------



## LinusBE

Just did a fresh Windows install and I still get errors in IBT on stock settings with power saving features disabled. I have no idea what is causing this. I guess I'll have to use prime95 for stability instead of IBT.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Just did a fresh Windows install and I still get errors in IBT on stock settings with power saving features disabled. I have no idea what is causing this. I guess I'll have to use prime95 for stability instead of IBT.


ibt takes alot m9ore vcore so this is probably why u keep failingon stock settings

if u go prime route for heat use small ffts with 1/2-3/4 ram via custom

or use large fft custom 1/2-3/4 ram


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ibt takes alot m9ore vcore so this is probably why u keep failingon stock settings
> 
> if u go prime route for heat use small ffts with 1/2-3/4 ram via custom
> 
> or use large fft custom 1/2-3/4 ram


I set my vcore at 1.32 V with llc on high at 4 GHz, which is the stock voltage. I'll try putting it higher, but it seems odd that it would be unstable at stock settings.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Just did a fresh Windows install and I still get errors in IBT on stock settings with power saving features disabled. I have no idea what is causing this. I guess I'll have to use prime95 for stability instead of IBT.


Are you running the IBT in Win7 compatability mode?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you running the IBT in Win7 compatability mode?


No I'll try that







I thought that that only solved the failed popup at the end of 10 runs when actually it's stable.


----------



## Johan45

Don't know but it's worth a shot if it's not that it's likely something to do with your ram/IMC


----------



## LinusBE

I already ran memtest86 with 2 sticks and 1 stick at a time and it didn't give any errors. After Windows is done installing around 3 billion updates I'll try IBT in Win 7 mode









Thank you for your help!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I already ran memtest86 with 2 sticks and 1 stick at a time and it didn't give any errors. After Windows is done installing around 3 billion updates I'll try IBT in Win 7 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


when done installing windows dont forget to unpark your cpu via the hotfix link on page 1


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when done installing windows dont forget to unpark your cpu via the hotfix link on page 1


I have Windows 8.1 so that's not necessary I believe


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I have Windows 8.1 so that's not necessary I believe


oh my bad then lol and good luck on the ibt:thumb:


----------



## LinusBE

Upping the vcore and win 7 compatibility doesn't help. I don't know what to do now.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Upping the vcore and win 7 compatibility doesn't help. I don't know what to do now.


how long did you run the memtest? Overnight?


----------



## LinusBE

No about an hour. I guessed that if IBT finds errors after 1 run, memtest would have found something by then.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> No about an hour. I guessed that if IBT finds errors after 1 run, memtest would have found something by then.


not necessarily memtest doesn't loop the same test over and over it uses random sectors to read and write to each time so each pass is different this is why people say to run it for 8 10 12 hours...I dunno how.ibt works and if it reads and writes to ram randomly but this could be one reason...or one of the controllers doesn't like the stress ibt provides...does prime run fine?


----------



## LinusBE

Yes prime blend runs fine with 3/4 of RAM. I'm going to let that run for a longer period now.


----------



## Alastair

Seems a lot of us are all of a sudden having stability issues.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Seems a lot of us are all of a sudden having stability issues.


intel and Microsoft are in cohorts with each other and they are conspiring to weed out the amd users lol....no.but seriously it is kind of odd so many having issues so close together....and it's not just windows 8 or 8.1 users I would think this would rule out a windows update issue...dunno I'm considering taking an afternoon and swapping my 8320 back in and reinstalling windows/ resetting bios etc...1.524 vcore for 4.8 vs 1.48 is quite a bit...I will probably wait until I put.the 290s in as a fresh install of everything when changing hardware can't hurt...I have been putting it off but then it hit me i have 90% of my games on mechanical drive ssd only has windows and main programs on it...it's just such a pain to reinstall everything....sigh I'm just lazy lol


----------



## umeng2002

Just a reminder to watch your V droop under maximum load and heat, that's the most important voltage. Everyone has different LLC and such so one persons 1.5v BIOS setting might translate to a totally different V droop value on your board.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Seems a lot of us are all of a sudden having stability issues.
> 
> 
> 
> intel and Microsoft are in cohorts with each other and they are conspiring to weed out the amd users lol....no.but seriously it is kind of odd so many having issues so close together....and it's not just windows 8 or 8.1 users I would think this would rule out a windows update issue...dunno I'm considering taking an afternoon and swapping my 8320 back in and reinstalling windows/ resetting bios etc...1.524 vcore for 4.8 vs 1.48 is quite a bit...I will probably wait until I put.the 290s in as a fresh install of everything when changing hardware can't hurt...I have been putting it off but then it hit me i have 90% of my games on mechanical drive ssd only has windows and main programs on it...it's just such a pain to reinstall everything....sigh I'm just lazy lol
Click to expand...

i don't know what it is. But it's madness. I'm getting so frustrated.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Just a reminder to watch your V droop under maximum load and heat, that's the most important voltage. Everyone has different LLC and such so one persons 1.5v BIOS setting might translate to a totally different V droop value on your board.


yes mine has quite an overshoot on very high like .012 I have set to 1.512 in bios and it overshoots to 1.524 under heavy load but it's stable with the overshoot..it idles at 1.5 and under light load it's spot on 1.512 then at say over 50% usage llc says crank it up!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> intel and Microsoft are in cohorts with each other and they are conspiring to weed out the amd users lol....no.but seriously it is kind of odd so many having issues so close together....and it's not just windows 8 or 8.1 users I would think this would rule out a windows update issue...dunno I'm considering taking an afternoon and swapping my 8320 back in and reinstalling windows/ resetting bios etc...1.524 vcore for 4.8 vs 1.48 is quite a bit...I will probably wait until I put.the 290s in as a fresh install of everything when changing hardware can't hurt...I have been putting it off but then it hit me i have 90% of my games on mechanical drive ssd only has windows and main programs on it...it's just such a pain to reinstall everything....sigh I'm just lazy lol


this is where u backup your newly installed windows ssd onto another drive

saves alot of hassle


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> this is where u backup your newly installed windows ssd onto another drive
> 
> saves alot of hassle


unfortunately I'm busy buying other things lol...my mechanical drive needs a larger sibling....1Tb just isn't enough with sizes of today's games....I've got an 80gb skyrim folder for example...I've needed a couple more data drives for a while now just been stingy with the money upgrading water...and power supply and now graphics cards...it will get done probably when I get within that 10% margin lol....
Sigh I remember when I had a 2gb hard drive and swore I'd never need it all...same when I filled the 2gb and upgraded to 10gb then 20, 40,100,250,500, then 1tb...I've still got a few eide 40s and a 25 laying around...but file sizes have skyrocketed the last 4 or 5 years...high res and less compression I guess...


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes mine has quite an overshoot on very high like .012 I have set to 1.512 in bios and it overshoots to 1.524 under heavy load but it's stable with the overshoot..it idles at 1.5 and under light load it's spot on 1.512 then at say over 50% usage llc says crank it up!


I have my 8320e at 4.4 GHz right now with like 1.344v Vdroop. About 1.4v BIOS setting with 25% LLC.

I thought I hit a thermal wall at 4.2 GHz but it turns out my H80 has a messed up pump. Right now it's going to Corsiar for RMA. My old Noctua NH-U12P SE2 is in their now until my new H80 comes and the Noctua keeps it at 52 C or 53 C will stressing it in P95 and IBT AVX max.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Well I believe all my OCs failing IBT needed were additional VCore while disabling power options from what I am seeing so far. 4.7GHz was stable with Small FFT but not for Blend and IBT. So I upped the voltage from 1.39/1.404 to 1.425/1.428 and now it passed the point where it fails in IBT all the time.


----------



## umeng2002

I usually do IBT AVX std for 10. If it passes, IBT AVX 10 on max. If it passes, P95 Blend for 2 hours or so.

Once I think I hit a limit, I might do IBT AVX max for 20 passes and P95 Blend for like 6 hours. But I haven't hit thermal or voltage limits yet.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I usually do IBT AVX std for 10. If it passes, IBT AVX 10 on max. If it passes, P95 Blend for 2 hours or so.
> 
> Once I think I hit a limit, I might do IBT AVX max for 20 passes and P95 Blend for like 6 hours. But I haven't hit thermal or voltage limits yet.


I use P95 alone most of the time. P95 Small FFT for overnight and if it passes, Blend for overnight. Now I run IBT on Very High 10-20 Runs if it passes I run P95 on Blend or a custom Small FFT w/ 1/2 to 3/4 of RAM. 4.7GHz passed VH 10 Runs with 1.428V and now its running Blend for 10 minutes so far.


----------



## LinusBE

I'm running blend now with 6 GB of RAM for nearly 4 hours. I'm not at home now so I don't know if it's failing







I used 1.4 V for 4 GHz which is way too high, but just to be sure







Temps were 43 core and I tried opening my window to see if it made any difference. Literally after 1 minute they were 32 degrees







It's a little chilly outside. I did close it before I left. I don't want to come home to a freezer.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I'm running blend now with 6 GB of RAM for nearly 4 hours. I'm not at home now so I don't know if it's failing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1.4 V for 4 GHz which is way too high, but just to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps were 43 core and I tried opening my window to see if it made any difference. Literally after 1 minute they were 32 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little chilly outside. I did close it before I left. I don't want to come home to a freezer.


Now I'm just dropping my idea here, no need to attack me like a wild charizard Lv. 100 vs Rattatta Lv. 5...

But 6 GB shouldn't work in dual channel mode, am I right?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Seems like my 8350 chip will be just about average in my opinion. 1.464V was needed to pass IBT Very High and Maximum at 4.8GHz. If things don't get worse I may get 5GHz at 1.55V or a little over but my Thermal Margins are already as low as 10-13C with 1.464V while socket and Cores are approximately 57C. Do you think it's safe to continue for 5GHz or up to 1.55V right now if Thermal Margins end up going to the negative numbers? Not sure my H100i is up to the task of cooling the CPU.

.:edit:.

BTW I successfully ran IBT VH with RAM at 2133MHz. Next step is to tighten timings. But on another note who here has their NB running at 2600MHz? If you are what kind of NB Voltage are you using? I want to try to OC my NB to 2600MHz to match the HT Link but I want to know an appropriate starting point as my current NB voltage is set on Auto. Same question to people with NB at 2400MHz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Now I'm just dropping my idea here, no need to attack me like a wild charizard Lv. 100 vs Rattatta Lv. 5...
> 
> But 6 GB shouldn't work in dual channel mode, am I right?


He meant about 75% of his total RAM space. That's 8GB * 0.75.

You can set that option in IBT and Prime Custom.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Seems like my 8350 chip will be just about average in my opinion. 1.464V was needed to pass IBT Very High and Maximum at 4.8GHz. If things don't get worse I may get 5GHz at 1.55V or a little over but my Thermal Margins are already as low as 10-13C with 1.464V while socket and Cores are approximately 57C. Do you think it's safe to continue for 5GHz or up to 1.55V right now if Thermal Margins end up going to the negative numbers? Not sure my H100i is up to the task of cooling the CPU.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> BTW I successfully ran IBT VH with RAM at 2133MHz. Next step is to tighten timings. But on another note who here has their NB running at 2600MHz? If you are what kind of NB Voltage are you using? I want to try to OC my NB to 2600MHz to match the HT Link but I want to know an appropriate starting point as my current NB voltage is set on Auto. Same question to people with NB at 2400MHz


Mine's at 2670ish.

CPU-NB Voltage of 1.5V








It's too much actually. But that makes mine stable. And I gotta say it doesn't hurt my temps yet.
You can try it with about 1.4 for a start. Test for stability, check temps. Most reports say it hurt temps so be careful. And try to go as low as you can while keeping it stable with IBT AVX 20 runs Very High at least.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine's at 2670ish.
> 
> CPU-NB Voltage of 1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too much actually. But that makes mine stable. And I gotta say it doesn't hurt my temps yet.
> You can try it with about 1.4 for a start. Test for stability, check temps. Most reports say it hurt temps so be careful. And try to go as low as you can while keeping it stable with IBT AVX 20 runs Very High at least.


Thanks for giving me an estimation. Earlier this week my Windows install ended up becoming corrupt due to restarting the PC so many times in a short amount of time and OCing probably. Then even after I repaired the SSD I had some issues. I just got the PC straightened out a day ago, found my stable 4.8GHz, and now it's stable with 2133MHz at 9-11-10-28. Don't want to corrupt my system again. My HT was supposedly running at 2.2GHz because I left it on Auto. I will changed that to 2600MHz test for stability and then start messing with NB.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I'm running blend now with 6 GB of RAM for nearly 4 hours. I'm not at home now so I don't know if it's failing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1.4 V for 4 GHz which is way too high, but just to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps were 43 core and I tried opening my window to see if it made any difference. Literally after 1 minute they were 32 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little chilly outside. I did close it before I left. I don't want to come home to a freezer.


So after 6 hours it's still going







That counts as stable for me so there isn't a problem with my RAM or IMC, it's IBT for some reason. If there were problems with my RAM I would have noticed it in Windows I guess and not only in IBT. Now to see how far I can push this CPU (with the window open). Core temps were 27 degrees at 1.4V with p95 small fft.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ran IBT VH 10 Runs with FX 8350 at 4.8GHz (1.464V), HT 2600MHz, and NB 2600MHz (1.3V) and passed. I took a screenshot but I am going to try running P95 Blend and then IBT on Maximum 10 Runs. If it passes that I'll try lowering the CPU/NB VCore until I find the lowest stable CPU/NB VCore. After that I'll run IBT VH/Maximum 20 Runs and Then P95 Blend.


----------



## Mega Man

with the recent outbreak i have been wondering if maybe IBT is needing an update, it has not been updated .... since the start of the thread iirc

it is very possible


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with the recent outbreak i have been wondering if maybe IBT is needing an update, it has not been updated .... since the start of the thread iirc
> 
> it is very possible


there have been a boatload of changes and updates to win 7 and win 8 and now with 10 coming about


----------



## Chris635

Are you guys noticing performance increase with a 2600 mhz CPU/NB. I have run 2600 and I haven't seen any difference than my current 2432 (my ram is clocked to 2432 mhz). I am curious.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

No clue, my RAM is only at 2133MHz. I heard the sweet spot is to have both HT and NB the same for FX chips. I may downclock the NB/HT to 2400MHz when I RMA my RAM that actually work at 2400MHz but until then I'll keep it at 2600MHz. I just don't like the idea of running HT lower than 2600MHz when that is the stock speeds. I guess benchmarks could be one way to see the difference but probably little difference in real world performance/situations

So far I've gotten 2600MHz stable with CPU/NB Voltage set to 1.275V in the BIOS while testing IBT VH 20 Runs. Is there any other program that will test for NB stability better than IBT/P95? I'm about to test 2600MHz on 1.25V CPU/NB Voltage.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with the recent outbreak i have been wondering if maybe IBT is needing an update, it has not been updated .... since the start of the thread iirc
> 
> it is very possible


Very interesting point. As a new IBT user, I have not been impressed with it even from the get go. It just seemed so hit or miss to me. I could run 12 hours of Small FFT with stock ram speeds, then fail IBT. Personally I can not recommend it for estimating stability.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Very interesting point. As a new IBT user, I have not been impressed with it even from the get go. It just seemed so hit or miss to me. I could run 12 hours of Small FFT with stock ram speeds, then fail IBT. Personally I can not recommend it for estimating stability.


Well, are we on the Stable Question again?

Note: Small FFT uses lesser RAM than IBT AVX Very High. A fair comparison should be Prime Blend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Are you guys noticing performance increase with a 2600 mhz CPU/NB. I have run 2600 and I haven't seen any difference than my current 2432 (my ram is clocked to 2432 mhz). I am curious.


Stable CPU-NB will prove a little more MHz and cut off a little bit of latency for the RAM and L3 cache. It's a bit trick if it's unstable. Seeing you have your RAM at 2400+ MHz, it should post better scores on AIDA 64 at 2600+ on same timings.

Lower RAM speeds than 2133 wont benefit much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> No clue, my RAM is only at 2133MHz. I heard the sweet spot is to have both HT and NB the same for FX chips. I may downclock the NB/HT to 2400MHz when I RMA my RAM that actually work at 2400MHz but until then I'll keep it at 2600MHz. I just don't like the idea of running HT lower than 2600MHz when that is the stock speeds. I guess benchmarks could be one way to see the difference but probably little difference in real world performance/situations
> 
> So far I've gotten 2600MHz stable with CPU/NB Voltage set to 1.275V in the BIOS while testing IBT VH 20 Runs. Is there any other program that will test for NB stability better than IBT/P95? I'm about to test 2600MHz on 1.25V CPU/NB Voltage.


OCCT Custom with defined amount of RAM tested. With AVX instruction set.


----------



## Mega Man

when vishara first came out prime would fail on 95 % of them till they updated ~ 1-1.5 years later ??

it happens


----------



## pshootr

Well, I have run memtest over nite. And I have finished Super-Pi 16M, so I dont think I can blame ram for failing IBT. Or my CPU for that matter.

But yes, blend is a good thing.


----------



## pshootr

I know one thing, I have been folding 24/7, and done hours of encoding at the same time with zero crashes.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Very interesting point. As a new IBT user, I have not been impressed with it even from the get go. It just seemed so hit or miss to me. I could run 12 hours of Small FFT with stock ram speeds, then fail IBT. Personally I can not recommend it for estimating stability.


Did you run plain small fft or was it custom that used a bit of RAM like blend? I was frustrated with IBT for a while after I began using it last week but kind of like it now. OCs of 4.7 and 4.8GHz that passed overnight test of small fft was not stable on Blend and IBT Very High. So I raised my vcore until I passed IBT VH which also passes P95 blend now. RAM is stable, CPU OC is stable, NB is so far stable at 1.25V.

Oh and thanks mus1mus. Running OCCT Linpack (64 bit, avx) with 90% memory usage on 2.6GHz w/ 1.25v


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Did you run plain small fft or was it custom that used a bit of RAM like blend? I was frustrated with IBT for a while after I began using it last week but kind of like it now. OCs of 4.7 and 4.8GHz that passed overnight test of small fft was not stable on Blend and IBT Very High. So I raised my vcore until I passed IBT VH which also passes P95 blend now. RAM is stable, CPU OC is stable, NB is so far stable at 1.25V.
> 
> Oh and thanks mus1mus. Running OCCT Linpack (64 bit, avx) with 90% memory usage on 2.6GHz w/ 1.25v


I was not running custom, just Small FFT "standard". There is no doubt that flaky settings should cause IBT to fail. I just question IBT because sometimes it fails when everything else passes. But I am kind of a noob I guess. I still prefer to stick with Small FFT/Blend, Super-Pi, and mem-test. The only thing I like about IBT is it is so short







But unfortunately I can't seem to trust it as much as the other tests I mentioned. Although I did use OCCT/Linpack, and it seemed to be more reliable than the standard IBT. Who knows.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> The only thing I like about IBT is it is so short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But unfortunately I can't seem to trust it as much as the other tests I mentioned


This is basically exactly how I feel. I prefer Prime 95 over pretty much everything for pure system stability and then memtest for finding memory stabilities but there is no doubt that the short time required for IBT is heaven for a quick stability test. If it passes IBT, which supposedly needs more voltage then other programs, it should pass pretty much everything else I guess.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> This is basically exactly how I feel. I prefer Prime 95 over pretty much everything for pure system stability and then memtest for finding memory stabilities but there is no doubt that the short time required for IBT is heaven for a quick stability test. If it passes IBT, which supposedly needs more voltage then other programs, it should pass pretty much everything else I guess.


While I do think Prime95 and for-mentioned tests are more reliable in affirming stability. I should clarify my point I think. Sometimes I think IBT fails when my system is actually stable.

Maybe I am wrong, I don't know. But alot of people seem to be having problems with IBT lately.

Like I said, I can fold 24/7 and do hours of encoding at the same time.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I see. That's something we can't be sure of or at least not for me. Unless there is a bug in the software that is causing errors in it's decision it usually should be right for it's standard of test. We can't test each component alone and expect the outcome to be the same when the system at a whole is tested. Hence why even though 8 hours of Small FFT was stable at a particular low voltage for me was not stable enough for IBT nor Prime95 Blend. Kind of annoying like how my 860K was stable at 4.7GHz, 2.2GHz NB, 2133MHz RAM but when tested together it would not pass stability unless the NB speed was lowered and RAM timings were loosen a little. One setting might be stable for pretty much every usage for a select person but it may not be for something else that the same user might never do.


----------



## pshootr

It is certainly a tangled web we weave as overclockers







Such joy


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Yup. One coincidental thing I noticed so far is the change in GFlops (Increase) when I lower my VCore (CPU/NB in this case). IBT VH (4.8GHz, 2600 NB w/ 1.275V) had GFlops in the range of 94-95. When i lowered the CPU/NB Vcore to 1.25V the GFlops were in the 96 range while 1.23V was in the 97 Range. I am about to try the same CPU and NB Frequencies at 1.225V to see if the GFlop numbers go up a little again while testing for stability.


----------



## mus1mus

The only thing you should consider about the GFlops numbers is the consistency of the results. IMO less results swings the better.


----------



## pshootr

Thats the other thing I thought was strange about IBT, is sometimes I would get consistent results of 87ish GFlops, other runs I would get consistent results of 70ish GFlops. This was with the same clocks and the same voltage. And no other apps running.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The only thing you should consider about the GFlops numbers is the consistency of the results. IMO less results swings the better.


By consistency you mean having similar GFlops in one testing right? In that case I had more big changes when running CPU/NB Vcore at 1.275 compared to 1.25. I guess I'll see which is more consistent for 1.225V vs 1.2125V then compare that with the GFlops of 1.25V. On and on until my lowest stable voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thats the other thing I thought was strange about IBT, is sometimes I would get consistent results of 87ish GFlops, other runs I would get consistent results of 70ish GFlops. This was with the same clocks and the same voltage. And no other apps running.


I agree with that. When I was running 4.9GHz/4.8GHz a week ago sometimes I would get in the 100s while the next time in the 90s.

I'm quite happy that I don't need absurdly high CPU/NB Vcore for 2600MHz, but I started at 1.3V and now I'm at 1.21V. I wonder when I'll hit an unstable voltage so I can quickly find the best point.


----------



## cssorkinman

The Gflops in IBT mean almost nothing.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The Gflops in IBT mean almost nothing.


That don't seem to say much in terms of reliability of the software in my eyes.

Cine-bench does not just pick some random scores like IBT seems too


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The Gflops in IBT mean almost nothing.


Alright, just felt it was weird that it increased when I lowered my vcore so I wondered if the numbers were higher when you had a more efficient voltage setting. I just lowered the CPU/NB Vcore from 1.225 to 1.212 and instead of the GFlops going up it went down again so I guess there is not much relation to voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The Gflops in IBT mean almost nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> That don't seem to say much in terms of reliability of the software in my eyes.
Click to expand...

I look at it as a stress test , not a benchmark. I was able to get over 105 gflops at 2.5 ghz on the Vishera.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Realized I havn't ran Memtest86+ for my RAM timings and NB OC, neither after I switched my RAM from my FM2+ to AM3+. Probably my next step after I hit my limit in lowest voltage to see if the RAM is actually performing without errors


----------



## pshootr

Intel designed Linpack for Intel chips, not AMD chips. I wonder who actually recoded it to run on AMD chips, and I wonder how capable they are. At least this is what comes to my mind. Maybe someone can provide some clarification here. Because my knowledge of the subject is very limited.


----------



## pshootr

Super-Pi stresses RAM, but with the time required to perform a given stress test, you can benchmark RAM speeds as well. I would expect IBT to perform in a similar way, if it is stressing my system fine, but why would it perform better or worse for no apparent reason if it was coded well?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Finally hit an unstable CPU/NB VCore which was 1.2V while running IBT Maximum on 20 Runs. The end is near.

.:edit:.

ugh this is taking longer than I thought. With ~1.225V I believe I got to Run 16 on IBT Max when I failed the test. So naturally I upped the voltage. At 1.24V I failed the test two runs in.

Now that my ideal OC settings are almost done now I am starting to wonder if my 620W PSU will be enough if my GPU and CPU happens to be at 100% load at the same time. Seeing that the R9 290 can use ~380W at full load and the 8350 at 4.8GHz might use about the same I might need to get ~850W+ PSU. That would take care of the instance both happen to be loaded at 100% for some reason and also give room for OCing the R9 290 in the future. For now I don't plan to OC the GPU because it's using a reference cooler and it's enough at stock settings for the games I play.

.:Update:.

1.25V CPU/NB VCore was enough to pass IBT on Maximum for 20 Runs/Tests with 2600MHz North Bridge, took forever. Now I am going to leave OCCT running (64-bit, AVX) using 90% of my RAM overnight to see if it is stable. If it passes that I may run Prime95 Blend for 1-2 hours and call it stable. Only tests left will be seeing if my PSU is enough for playing my current games and then seeing if I can tighten my RAM timings a little more. That and seeing if I can enable the power saving options in the BIOS I guess


----------



## Sgt Bilko

re-did my OC back from stock, complete with CL10 2400Mhz Ram, ignore the 62c max temp.....that was during Realbench, IBT never went over 55c for me....weird i know but anyways


----------



## Alastair

OCCT supposedly uses Linpack as well like IBT. Think I shall give that a try for stability.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OCCT supposedly uses Linpack as well like IBT. Think I shall give that a try for stability.


OCCT does yeah, I found i had the NB/HT voltage a little high previously and that caused IBT to lock up almost instantly


----------



## Twosevenska

Hi everybody, I'm looking to upgrade my computer and I'm considering taking the FX-8320 path. However it's been a bit challenging checking if the games I intend to run will perform well with this CPU with and without overclock. My objective will be to play at 1080p in a two screen setup (game on only one screen) and at least 60fps with most stuff on and high. So if possible I would be really thankful if someone took a peek on the list (random order):



Spoiler: List of games



Divinity: Original Sin
The Secret World 
Saints Row IV
Remember Me
DmC: Devil May Cry
Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
Wolfenstein: The New Order
Murdered: Soul Suspect
Ultra Street Fighter IV
Dungeon of the Endless
Dreamfall Chapters
Thief
Wasteland 2
Payday 2



Edit: Don't worry about the GPU, I'll be updating it later to play these.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm looking to upgrade my computer and I'm considering taking the FX-8320 path. However it's been a bit challenging checking if the games I intend to run will perform well with this CPU with and without overclock. My objective will be to play at 1080p in a two screen setup (game on only one screen) and at least 60fps with most stuff on and high. So if possible I would be really thankful if someone took a peek on the list (random order):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List of games
> 
> 
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin
> The Secret World
> Saints Row IV
> Remember Me
> DmC: Devil May Cry
> Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
> Wolfenstein: The New Order
> Murdered: Soul Suspect
> Ultra Street Fighter IV
> Dungeon of the Endless
> Dreamfall Chapters
> Thief
> Wasteland 2
> Payday 2
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Don't worry about the GPU, I'll be updating it later to play these.


I'd expect the first/third person shooters to run great on 60hz monitor, same for the beat em up and DMC.
The Secret World might run better on intel in towns/anything with many players. (it should be very playable anyway)
Not sure about Saints Row and games I don't recognize, naturally.

edit: here's a bench for saint's row

http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/saints-row-iv-test-gpu.html
(since it's pretty huge open world, lots of units, and apparently mostly single threaded, this represents the scenario most disadvantageous to AMD)


----------



## Twosevenska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I'd expect the first/third person shooters to run great on 60hz monitor, same for the beat em up and DMC.
> The Secret World might run better on intel in towns/anything with many players. (it should be very playable anyway)
> Not sure about Saints Row and games I don't recognize, naturally.
> 
> edit: here's a bench for saint's row
> 
> http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps/saints-row-iv-test-gpu.html
> (since it's pretty huge open world, lots of units, and apparently mostly single threaded, this represents the scenario most disadvantageous to AMD)


Thank you for both the analysis and that link. I didn't realize there were benchmarking websites as detailed as this one, it's proving to be very useful.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Super-Pi stresses RAM, but with the time required to perform a given stress test, you can benchmark RAM speeds as well. I would expect IBT to perform in a similar way, if it is stressing my system fine, but why would it perform better or worse for no apparent reason if it was coded well?


If you're talking about the superpi benchmark it really does nothing in terms of testing the ram. It runs almost exclusively from cache. Ram timings will affect it greatly but it's by no means a ram stability test. Hyper Pi would work better but still is no guage of stability. IBTAVX is probably the best test I've found for RAM/IMC stability testing.


----------



## LinusBE

Looking good







Prime95 blend with 6.5 gigs of RAM at 4.8 GHz and 1.44 V under load







Temps are great and this is without additional cooling on the back of the motherboard. I do have a fan on the vrm's.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 blend with 6.5 gigs of RAM at 4.8 GHz and 1.44 V under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great and this is without additional cooling on the back of the motherboard. I do have a fan on the vrm's.


nice, now u can head for 4.9ghz u have the headroom


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Thank you for both the analysis and that link. I didn't realize there were benchmarking websites as detailed as this one, it's proving to be very useful.


you make no mention of proposed setup other than 8320 but I have no issues with my 8320 setup but it is overclocked quite a bit....the processor really does perform well even at stock but in extremely single threaded games amd trails intel a bit...with overclock the gap narrows but you said without overclock...if you do the dual monitor route try and be sure they are same size and support the same resolutions..I have a 19.and a 24 inch...it causes issues sometimes with certain games...I'm thinking it's because the 19 inch only supports 1600 X 900 and I game on the 24 at 1920 X 1080...


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice, now u can head for 4.9ghz u have the headroom


Well just as you posted this a worker failed







But yeah I can take this a little higher. Maybe I can reach 5 GHz if I open my window


----------



## Twosevenska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you make no mention of proposed setup other than 8320 but I have no issues with my 8320 setup but it is overclocked quite a bit....the processor really does perform well even at stock but in extremely single threaded games amd trails intel a bit...with overclock the gap narrows but you said without overclock...if you do the dual monitor route try and be sure they are same size and support the same resolutions..I have a 19.and a 24 inch...it causes issues sometimes with certain games...I'm thinking it's because the 19 inch only supports 1600 X 900 and I game on the 24 at 1920 X 1080...


Didn't mention the setup since I've yet to decide on some components. As for the overclock, I guess I didn't make myself clear. I asked for feedback with and without overclock. I intend to overclock down the line, however to save some money upfront I'm delaying the cooler. Also I don't intend to play across the two screens, and usually use the second one for other stuff (chats, browser...). Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

OCCT was still running strong when I woke up. Passed IBT Max 20 Runs, OCCT 7 hours, I don't think I need to bother trying to run Prime right away right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm looking to upgrade my computer and I'm considering taking the FX-8320 path. However it's been a bit challenging checking if the games I intend to run will perform well with this CPU with and without overclock. My objective will be to play at 1080p in a two screen setup (game on only one screen) and at least 60fps with most stuff on and high. So if possible I would be really thankful if someone took a peek on the list (random order):


But researching is the fun when you're preparing to build a PC. Not fun for people doing the research for others though (sometimes). Just by looking at the list of games the only games that might be somewhat challenging would be Thief and Wolfenstein: The New Order. The rest shouldn't be hard at all for 60FPS and above with a good (really good) video card. As for comparison of stock and OC speeds I guess you can look at the CPU benchmark portion of the game benchmarks at Techspot.

http://www.techspot.com/features/gaming/gaming-benchmarks/

When Thief was released an 8320 + 290X got an AVG of 43FPS at slightly higher resolution than 1080P with Max settings. OC the CPU to 4GHz it got 47 and at 4.5GHz it got 53FPS. Then later Techspot did a benchmark using the Mantle API. With Mantle the avg is about 57FPS. I have an FX 8350 + R9 290 and I get an AVG FPS of 59-60 on Maxed out settings (probably not AA) in the built in benchmark. Recent games like Inquisition and Far Cry 4 will get AVG FPS of 59 and 66 at stock 8320 speeds and then 62 and 71 when OCed to 4.5GHz and paired with a GTX 980.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Didn't mention the setup since I've yet to decide on some components. As for the overclock, I guess I didn't make myself clear. I asked for feedback with and without overclock. I intend to overclock down the line, however to save some money upfront I'm delaying the cooler. Also I don't intend to play across the two screens, and usually use the second one for other stuff (chats, browser...). Thanks for the feedback!


Ok well considering my brother has a 1090t and a hd6870 and plays wow etc with no fps issues I'd say go for the 8350 and a sabretooth board, overclock the bananas out of it with an SSD as boot drive and live happily ever after, in terms of GPU I don't know what to suggest to you, as I type this Nvida have just launched the 960 which is aimed at you from your list of games and can be overclocked to 1.5ghz (the gigabyte G1 gaming 960 anyway) but with AMD launching sometime this year I cannot comment on buying one of those or an AMD card.

Try not to listen to intel biased people when it comes to card throttling etc, its bull, all you need to do is overclock the board slightly and you'll get your intel performance gains at no extra cost.


----------



## Twosevenska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> But researching is the fun when you're preparing to build a PC. Not fun for people doing the research for others though (sometimes). Just by looking at the list of games the only games that might be somewhat challenging would be Thief and Wolfenstein: The New Order. The rest shouldn't be hard at all for 60FPS and above with a good (really good) video card. As for comparison of stock and OC speeds I guess you can look at the CPU benchmark portion of the game benchmarks at Techspot.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/features/gaming/gaming-benchmarks/
> 
> When Thief was released an 8320 + 290X got an AVG of 43FPS at slightly higher resolution than 1080P with Max settings. OC the CPU to 4GHz it got 47 and at 4.5GHz it got 53FPS. Then later Techspot did a benchmark using the Mantle API. With Mantle the avg is about 57FPS. I have an FX 8350 + R9 290 and I get an AVG FPS of 59-60 on Maxed out settings (probably not AA) in the built in benchmark. Recent games like Inquisition and Far Cry 4 will get AVG FPS of 59 and 66 at stock 8320 speeds and then 62 and 71 when OCed to 4.5GHz and paired with a GTX 980.


I like researching, however I was having some trouble figuring out how the CPU alone handled these games. Thanks to Tivan I already figured that at least the stock satisfies me, so overclocking will most certainly be the icing on the cake. I'm glad though for the techspot link, the graphs from gamegpu are very helpful, but I can't pass up the opportunity to get a deeper understanding. Besides having more sources is important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ok well considering my brother has a 1090t and a hd6870 and plays wow etc with no fps issues I'd say go for the 8350 and a sabretooth board, overclock the bananas out of it with an SSD as boot drive and live happily ever after, in terms of GPU I don't know what to suggest to you, as I type this Nvida have just launched the 960 which is aimed at you from your list of games and can be overclocked to 1.5ghz (the gigabyte G1 gaming 960 anyway) but with AMD launching sometime this year I cannot comment on buying one of those or an AMD card.
> 
> Try not to listen to intel biased people when it comes to card throttling etc, its bull, all you need to do is overclock the board slightly and you'll get your intel performance gains at no extra cost.


I'm sure there was some reason that made me choose the Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 over the Sabretooth, but I can't recall it. Better check it out. As for the GPU, I was actually checking the review thread when I got an e-mail from this one  I'd rather not discuss the build here, since this is a thread for the CPU. If end up needing help with the build I'll surely create one for that purpose. However thanks for the suggestions


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Didn't mention the setup since I've yet to decide on some components. As for the overclock, I guess I didn't make myself clear. I asked for feedback with and without overclock. I intend to overclock down the line, however to save some money upfront I'm delaying the cooler. Also I don't intend to play across the two screens, and usually use the second one for other stuff (chats, browser...). Thanks for the feedback!


yes I'm not paying across both either but the res mismatch is not a good idea







as for before and after with stock settings in metro last light at 1080p and max settings less shadows medium and a a at 2x I get 60 to 80 fps very rarely a small drop below 60 at 4.8 I see 70 to 90 never dropping below 60 fps with only cpu clock speed changing....for my mid range gpu that's not bad


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> I like researching, however I was having some trouble figuring out how the CPU alone handled these games. Thanks to Tivan I already figured that at least the stock satisfies me, so overclocking will most certainly be the icing on the cake. I'm glad though for the techspot link, the graphs from gamegpu are very helpful, but I can't pass up the opportunity to get a deeper understanding. Besides having more sources is important.
> 
> *I'm sure there was some reason that made me choose the Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0* over the Sabretooth, but I can't recall it. Better check it out. As for the GPU, I was actually checking the review thread when I got an e-mail from this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not discuss the build here, since this is a thread for the CPU. If end up needing help with the build I'll surely create one for that purpose. However thanks for the suggestions


Probably beacuse it was cheaper?







You won't like overclocking on it however...


----------



## Twosevenska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes I'm not paying across both either but the res mismatch is not a good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for before and after with stock settings in metro last light at 1080p and max settings less shadows medium and a a at 2x I get 60 to 80 fps very rarely a small drop below 60 at 4.8 I see 70 to 90 never dropping below 60 fps with only cpu clock speed changing....for my mid range gpu that's not bad


Hmmm, nice to know. My second screen actually happens to be my old screen with a bunch of deadpixels spreading. I never actually thought it would survive this long after buying my main screen. It was still enough to convince me to one day buy two screens but life hasn't allowed it yet 

I'm not really interested in Metro but those setting would probably be similar to what I would play so thanks for the info!


----------



## Twosevenska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Probably beacuse it was cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't like overclocking on it however...


Cheaper was a plus, a big one, but the comparison on the Asus website also gave me the idea that for my requirements it would be enough. However I'll take a deeper look into it and the thread here on OC. I hated the experience of overclocking on this motherboard and I don't want to repeat the same thing again. Once again thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cssorkinman

Tiger direct has the 8370E on sale today for $119 after rebate!

It may be tied to having an email account registered with them, but that's great deal on what is the favorite 8 core I have.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

The FX 8310 is also $89.99 after rebate at Tiger Direct. At a price like that it would take over the FX 6300 for AMD's best budget gaming CPU. But I'm sure this price is temporary. If this deal was available at the beginning of this month I would have bought this 95W at ~$114 new and $89.99 after MiR instead of my 8350 I got used for $100. Higher chance of being a lower leaking CPU.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Tiger direct has the 8370E on sale today for $119 after rebate!
> 
> It may be tied to having an email account registered with them, but that's great deal on what is the favorite 8 core I have.


yup I should've went with that one instead of the 8320E me thinks...but either way I got a good deal...overclocks are always a gamble


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Hmmm, nice to know. My second screen actually happens to be my old screen with a bunch of deadpixels spreading. I never actually thought it would survive this long after buying my main screen. It was still enough to convince me to one day buy two screens but life hasn't allowed it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really interested in Metro but those setting would probably be similar to what I would play so thanks for the info!


I chose metro because it is pretty intensive on graphics and cpu...but to be fair my issues have been minimal with the mismatch resolutions I do get occasional game close due to it...I know it's the driver or the card itself having trouble with the mismatched resolutions because with one or the other only connected I never get the driver errors or black screens...but it is nice to see TeamSpeak or monitoring software up while gaming or monitor downloads in real time whilst doing other things...I never have issues when iron desktop or browsers just full screen 3d and as I said it's bareable....I'd love to have another 24 and landscape across them but I'm looking to.buy video cards first


----------



## Agent Smith1984

8310 for $90 after rebate is insane.....

It's also a low leakage chip (though it's not designated with the "E" branding).

I know this because it's rated at 95w, but is listed at a higher clock speed than the 8320E.....
I have yet to see many overclocking results for them. I think people are still scared to bite.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 8310 for $90 after rebate is insane.....
> 
> It's also a low leakage chip (though it's not designated with the "E" branding).
> 
> I know this because it's rated at 95w, but is listed at a higher clock speed than the 8320E.....
> I have yet to see many overclocking results for them. I think people are still scared to bite.


Hmmm...

8310s aren't even released where I live.








In fact, your post is the first info I got about them.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 8310 for $90 after rebate is insane.....
> 
> It's also a low leakage chip (though it's not designated with the "E" branding).
> 
> I know this because it's rated at 95w, but is listed at a higher clock speed than the 8320E.....
> I have yet to see many overclocking results for them. I think people are still scared to bite.


I havn't really heard results from them either. All I know is that they started shipping out with the 8320E and 8370E but I believe the 8310 are OEM CPUs so only people who had access to those parts all along or bought a pre-built PC would have had access to them at the beginning. Really interested to see how well they work because they are clocked only 100mhz below the 8320 125W version


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I havn't really heard results from them either. All I know is that they started shipping out with the 8320E and 8370E but I believe the 8310 are OEM CPUs so only people who had access to those parts all along or bought a pre-built PC would have had access to them at the beginning. Really interested to see how well they work because they are clocked only 100mhz below the 8320 125W version


That last part, is what really has me thinking these things could have some nice headroom.....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

If you compare the 8310 to the 8370E, they are almost identical, except the 8310 has a higher base clock.
Both use a 4.3GHz turbo.

I'd bet that little 8310 would do somebody solid for a great price too!

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare_CPUs/AMD_FD8310WMW8KHK,AMD_FD837EWMW8KHK/

I mean, it's $89.99 after rebate, and they have the Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 board for $119.99 after rebate too.

That's $210 for a pretty sweet CPU/mobo combo right there..... From what I have read it tends to hit around 4.7-4.8GHz and quits there.

If you really want to join the 5GHz club though, these are your best bets
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx8370__fx8370be/3.htm


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yup I should've went with that one instead of the 8320E me thinks...but either way I got a good deal...overclocks are always a gamble


I feel the same way. For all practical purposes my 8320E works very well, but from an over-clocking standpoint I really wish I had gone with the 8370E. Or even a non-E version chip possibly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you're talking about the superpi benchmark it really does nothing in terms of testing the ram. It runs almost exclusively from cache. Ram timings will affect it greatly but it's by no means a ram stability test. Hyper Pi would work better but still is no guage of stability. IBTAVX is probably the best test I've found for RAM/IMC stability testing.


Oh damn, guess I had it wrong all this time. I thought it tested ram. I do know that it will fail if your ram is overclocked too much. Oh well, thanks for the heads up.

I guess when I was running my PII 720BE (unlocked) 3.4Ghz with ram clocked at 1466, I should say that it was blend test and mem-test that called it rite to tell me it was stable. That setup never crashed during the 3 years I used it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with the recent outbreak i have been wondering if maybe IBT is needing an update, it has not been updated .... since the start of the thread iirc
> 
> it is very possible


Its possible, But i doubt it.

the ones having issues are still learning their chips.. what does that say?

my install is a month old maybe.. maybe 3 weeks. I've only ever use the IBT from the first page..

had no real issues.. and i increased my OC by 100mz and has been running stable for over a week like this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> with the recent outbreak i have been wondering if maybe IBT is needing an update, it has not been updated .... since the start of the thread iirc
> 
> it is very possible
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting point. As a new IBT user, I have not been impressed with it even from the get go. It just seemed so hit or miss to me. I could run 12 hours of Small FFT with stock ram speeds, then fail IBT. Personally I can not recommend it for estimating stability.
Click to expand...

Its an effective if not overkill Stressor, its not a like a hammer and all you need to do is hit the nail. You need to finesse it, if you running a weak overclock IBT will make it fall on its face if you are serious bout running it (10 runs? oh plz)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Are you guys noticing performance increase with a 2600 mhz CPU/NB. I have run 2600 and I haven't seen any difference than my current 2432 (my ram is clocked to 2432 mhz). I am curious.


with 2400mhz ram, 2600 mhz nb is the lowest i'd run

Preferably 2700nb with 2400ish ram, to take benefit of the full speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> re-did my OC back from stock, complete with CL10 2400Mhz Ram, ignore the 62c max temp.....that was during Realbench, IBT never went over 55c for me....weird i know but anyways


I know eh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm looking to upgrade my computer and I'm considering taking the FX-8320 path. However it's been a bit challenging checking if the games I intend to run will perform well with this CPU with and without overclock. My objective will be to play at 1080p in a two screen setup (game on only one screen) and at least 60fps with most stuff on and high. So if possible I would be really thankful if someone took a peek on the list (random order):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List of games
> 
> 
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin
> The Secret World
> Saints Row IV
> Remember Me
> DmC: Devil May Cry
> Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
> Wolfenstein: The New Order
> Murdered: Soul Suspect
> Ultra Street Fighter IV
> Dungeon of the Endless
> Dreamfall Chapters
> Thief
> Wasteland 2
> Payday 2
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Don't worry about the GPU, I'll be updating it later to play these.


I don't normally say this, but an FX isn't exactly the best option for most of these games, If you do alot of research about your GPU and don't really go too far into the high end with graphics cards. these games @ 1080 are quite cpu bound.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Probably beacuse it was cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't like overclocking on it however...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper was a plus, a big one, but the comparison on the Asus website also gave me the idea that for my requirements it would be enough. However I'll take a deeper look into it and the thread here on OC. I hated the experience of overclocking on this motherboard and I don't want to repeat the same thing again. Once again thanks for the feedback!
Click to expand...

There is nothing wrong with overclocking on the M5A99FX. You just need to have a lot of patience. It's a board that needs a lot of work. But it's a good board. Just not a 5GHz board. At best it's a 4.8/4.9 board that I have discovered. And it will take a lot of work to get her there.


----------



## deehoC

I've had my FX8350 for a few years now and I've never overclocked it til tonight..and for good reason!

I used to run an Asrock 970 Extreme 3 with stock cooler/fan for the longest time and I knew that was a horrific combination but since I've gotten a Hyper 212 Evo on there and upgraded my mobo to a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and have plans to get a Swiftech H220X or something comparable around tax time I figured now would be a good time to test a few things. I've read like 1500 pages of this thread so far but theres still a ton of info I've yet to lay eyes on..

I went ahead and disabled all of the power saving related features normally recommended to be off and set my CPU voltage to the stock VID of 1.375 with Turbo disabled and started with a 21.5 multiplier for a very light OC of 4.3GHz.

Here are my results after running AVX IBT @ Very High for 10 passes (Not much but its a start).



I know the Core temp shouldn't normally exceed 62c and the Socket is 72c according to ComputerRestore's guide and I'm kind of close to them as is. I know that the 212 Evo isn't gonna perform miracles but I was expecting my temperatures to be a little lower than this. Could my TIM application be poor or is this an appropriate temperature for 4.3GHz @ 1.375v with a single fan pushing through the 212 Evo? Using Gelid Supreme paste right now and I could re-apply if its definitely a TIM issue.

Might as well put some info about my ugly as sin case while I'm thinking about it. Using a HAF 912 with 2 120mm intakes on the front, 1 120mm on the rear exhausting and no fan on my side panel nor on my top


----------



## 3DVu

Guys, I think I want to try at the silicon lottery once again.

My little brother wants to swap his M5A97 EVO R2.0 + FX-8370E with my already configured M5A97 EVO R2.0 + 8350.

Since he's 11 he doesn't want to mess with the BIOS, it seems.

Should I give a try at the silicon lottery or call it a day and be satisfied with my 5 GHZ - 1.568 V?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I've had my FX8350 for a few years now and I've never overclocked it til tonight..and for good reason!
> 
> I used to run an Asrock 970 Extreme 3 with stock cooler/fan for the longest time and I knew that was a horrific combination but since I've gotten a Hyper 212 Evo on there and upgraded my mobo to a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and have plans to get a Swiftech H220X or something comparable around tax time I figured now would be a good time to test a few things. I've read like 1500 pages of this thread so far but theres still a ton of info I've yet to lay eyes on..
> 
> I went ahead and disabled all of the power saving related features normally recommended to be off and set my CPU voltage to the stock VID of 1.375 with Turbo disabled and started with a 21.5 multiplier for a very light OC of 4.3GHz.
> 
> Here are my results after running AVX IBT @ Very High for 10 passes (Not much but its a start).
> 
> I know the Core temp shouldn't normally exceed 62c and the Socket is 72c according to ComputerRestore's guide and I'm kind of close to them as is. I know that the 212 Evo isn't gonna perform miracles but I was expecting my temperatures to be a little lower than this. Could my TIM application be poor or is this an appropriate temperature for 4.3GHz @ 1.375v with a single fan pushing through the 212 Evo? Using Gelid Supreme paste right now and I could re-apply if its definitely a TIM issue.
> 
> Might as well put some info about my ugly as sin case while I'm thinking about it. Using a HAF 912 with 2 120mm intakes on the front, 1 120mm on the rear exhausting and no fan on my side panel nor on my top


first welcome

second i need bios screen shots insert a usb stick ( formatted in fat32 )

then press f12 on any pages of bios that you changed settings in

if you left llc (load line calibration ) on auto that is your first problem ato = extreme try high/ultrahigh

please let me know any questions !!

also 70 core temp is fine


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first welcome
> 
> second i need bios screen shots insert a usb stick ( formatted in fat32 )
> 
> then press f12 on any pages of bios that you changed settings in
> 
> if you left llc (load line calibration ) on auto that is your first problem ato = extreme try high/ultrahigh
> 
> please let me know any questions !!
> 
> also 70 core temp is fine


Thanks for the prompt reply Mega! I'm just logging off for the night but I'll grab those screenshots for you tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I've had my FX8350 for a few years now and I've never overclocked it til tonight..and for good reason!
> 
> I used to run an Asrock 970 Extreme 3 with stock cooler/fan for the longest time and I knew that was a horrific combination but since I've gotten a Hyper 212 Evo on there and upgraded my mobo to a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and have plans to get a Swiftech H220X or something comparable around tax time I figured now would be a good time to test a few things. I've read like 1500 pages of this thread so far but theres still a ton of info I've yet to lay eyes on..
> 
> I went ahead and disabled all of the power saving related features normally recommended to be off and set my CPU voltage to the stock VID of 1.375 with Turbo disabled and started with a 21.5 multiplier for a very light OC of 4.3GHz.
> 
> Here are my results after running AVX IBT @ Very High for 10 passes (Not much but its a start).
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Core temp shouldn't normally exceed 62c and the Socket is 72c according to ComputerRestore's guide and I'm kind of close to them as is. I know that the 212 Evo isn't gonna perform miracles but I was expecting my temperatures to be a little lower than this. Could my TIM application be poor or is this an appropriate temperature for 4.3GHz @ 1.375v with a single fan pushing through the 212 Evo? Using Gelid Supreme paste right now and I could re-apply if its definitely a TIM issue.
> 
> Might as well put some info about my ugly as sin case while I'm thinking about it. Using a HAF 912 with 2 120mm intakes on the front, 1 120mm on the rear exhausting and no fan on my side panel nor on my top
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep.
Thought the same as Mega.

My feeling says lower the LLC one tad. By looking at your peak voltage and (bios)set voltage.

A part from that, it depends on your ambient temp but 4.4-.45 is most likely going to be your max on the 212 and that is decent IMO.
The 212 (evo) has been discussed here over and over and it still keeps showing it's face from time to time.

That cooler should be banned from Vishera owners.








No, seriously. It's just too weak to cool the hot head 8-core.

Note that the adviced core temp has changed to 71c. You can clarify this by using Amd OverDrive.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I've had my FX8350 for a few years now and I've never overclocked it til tonight..and for good reason!
> 
> I used to run an Asrock 970 Extreme 3 with stock cooler/fan for the longest time and I knew that was a horrific combination but since I've gotten a Hyper 212 Evo on there and upgraded my mobo to a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and have plans to get a Swiftech H220X or something comparable around tax time I figured now would be a good time to test a few things. I've read like 1500 pages of this thread so far but theres still a ton of info I've yet to lay eyes on..
> 
> I went ahead and disabled all of the power saving related features normally recommended to be off and set my CPU voltage to the stock VID of 1.375 with Turbo disabled and started with a 21.5 multiplier for a very light OC of 4.3GHz.
> 
> Here are my results after running AVX IBT @ Very High for 10 passes (Not much but its a start).
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Core temp shouldn't normally exceed 62c and the Socket is 72c according to ComputerRestore's guide and I'm kind of close to them as is. I know that the 212 Evo isn't gonna perform miracles but I was expecting my temperatures to be a little lower than this. Could my TIM application be poor or is this an appropriate temperature for 4.3GHz @ 1.375v with a single fan pushing through the 212 Evo? Using Gelid Supreme paste right now and I could re-apply if its definitely a TIM issue.
> 
> Might as well put some info about my ugly as sin case while I'm thinking about it. Using a HAF 912 with 2 120mm intakes on the front, 1 120mm on the rear exhausting and no fan on my side panel nor on my top


Welcome aboard. Like Mega and the others have said. YOur best bet with the Hyper212 will be 4.5GHz at most. 72C on the cores are the maximum continuous temps. Maximum socket temperature is motherboard dependant. But I think on the saberKitty it is 75C-78C socket before you will throttle. Once you get your 220x installed you might want to try and sort out that cable management a bit to help improve airflow. With a 220X I would say at LEAST 4.8GHz. You only have 240mm of rad with that. So I think the most you will achieve is 5 if you are lucky. And yeah. Have fun. T'is a great chip.


----------



## Twosevenska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I don't normally say this, but an FX isn't exactly the best option for most of these games, If you do alot of research about your GPU and don't really go too far into the high end with graphics cards. these games @ 1080 are quite cpu bound.


The Benchmarks still satisfy me. Besides I listed the games I intend to play that seemed the be heavier on the requirements, and at the end of the day playing high again is going to be refreshing but if I can get a decent 60fps 1080p experience I'll be quite happy (no more headaches hurray).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with overclocking on the M5A99FX. You just need to have a lot of patience. It's a board that needs a lot of work. But it's a good board. Just not a 5GHz board. At best it's a 4.8/4.9 board that I have discovered. And it will take a lot of work to get her there.


So I guess the frustration might come from chasing the perfect values and not from a bad bios/uefi. The latter is actually my biggest worry, my current motherboard is painful in that way. But if it's about fine tunning, well, it might be tiresome but it'll just make it more rewarding







And besides some money saved in there certainly helps towards other components.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Alastair

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I don't normally say this, but an FX isn't exactly the best option for most of these games, If you do alot of research about your GPU and don't really go too far into the high end with graphics cards. these games @ 1080 are quite cpu bound.
> 
> 
> 
> The Benchmarks still satisfy me. Besides I listed the games I intend to play that seemed the be heavier on the requirements, and at the end of the day playing high again is going to be refreshing but if I can get a decent 60fps 1080p experience I'll be quite happy (no more headaches hurray).
> But
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with overclocking on the M5A99FX. You just need to have a lot of patience. It's a board that needs a lot of work. But it's a good board. Just not a 5GHz board. At best it's a 4.8/4.9 board that I have discovered. And it will take a lot of work to get her there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I guess the frustration might come from chasing the perfect values and not from a bad bios/uefi. The latter is actually my biggest worry, my current motherboard is painful in that way. But if it's about fine tunning, well, it might be tiresome but it'll just make it more rewarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And besides some money saved in there certainly helps towards other components.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback.
Click to expand...

If your primary rig is still the X38 powered rig, then the new UEFI BIOS on today's boards will be a big improvement to you. Yes my BIOS has been a bit painful. But not because it is overly difficult to use. I have had to flash a few times cause your BIOS can get borked by a bad OC. But not many people are willing to push their hardware as far as I am. And I pushed this motherboard to its utmost breaking point for my CPU. 4.9GHz with 1.55V or above is this boards thermal limit. Even with all the hacks and mods I have made to the cooling. And getting your CPU up to speed isn't really the problem. It's when you get down to the nitty gritty for RAM, CPU-NB and HTT overclock that things get difficult and tedious.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first welcome
> 
> second i need bios screen shots insert a usb stick ( formatted in fat32 )
> 
> then press f12 on any pages of bios that you changed settings in
> 
> if you left llc (load line calibration ) on auto that is your first problem ato = extreme try high/ultrahigh
> 
> please let me know any questions !!
> 
> also 70 core temp is fine


Alright here are the screenshots from my BIOS as requested. I realize the 212 is far from an ideal cooling solution for the 8350 but at the time I had no intention of overclocking (hence the **** mobo and use of stock cooler heatsink/fan for so long)

As for cable management last time I swapped my Sabertooth in I did my best to either tuck away, hide, or tie together/bring it closer to the case's frame itself. The only real thing obstructing my air flow in there is the 2 PCI-E connectors leading to my GPU but I believe I'm limited by the cables themselves now (quite stiff with very little play and as such I can't see a better way to route them..The HAF 912 is not up to par with cases these days so I almost think I'd have to make modifications to manage my cables any better.


----------



## LinusBE

I'll just give you a list of things I see in those screenshots:

- Put CPU/NB Frequency on 2200 MHz and HT Link speed on 2600 MHz. Those are the stock settings.
- Disable CPU spread spectrum
- Put CPU LLC on high/ultra high and CPU/NB LLC on high
- CPU and CPU/NB Current capability on 130%

There are other things you could tweak, but this is a good start and run some tests using these settings


----------



## deehoC

Welp I made those recommended changes along with setting my AI Overclock Tuner set to Manual rather than DOCP (reset my ram timings manually so its back at 1866) and now my IBT fails at pass 2 and produces some weird result # I've never seen first hand.



Should I try running my ram at stock speeds in the mean time and test again or is that just IBT talk for "I need more voltage"? I assumed I could get away with 4300 on 1.375v but that doesn't look to be the case now. Maybe my chip was a bad draw in the silicon lottery..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Welp I made those recommended changes along with setting my AI Overclock Tuner set to Manual rather than DOCP (reset my ram timings manually so its back at 1866) and now my IBT fails at pass 2 and produces some weird result # I've never seen first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try running my ram at stock speeds in the mean time and test again or is that just IBT talk for "I need more voltage"? I assumed I could get away with 4300 on 1.375v but that doesn't look to be the case now. Maybe my chip was a bad draw in the silicon lottery..


you always want to take note of min max and median vcore values and even double click vcore to get a graphing so you can see if you are getting droop or overshoot....this helps to let you tell if llc is doing what it should or if vcore maybe be to low due to vdroop and every board/chip can run differently


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Welp I made those recommended changes along with setting my AI Overclock Tuner set to Manual rather than DOCP (reset my ram timings manually so its back at 1866) and now my IBT fails at pass 2 and produces some weird result # I've never seen first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try running my ram at stock speeds in the mean time and test again or is that just IBT talk for "I need more voltage"? I assumed I could get away with 4300 on 1.375v but that doesn't look to be the case now. Maybe my chip was a bad draw in the silicon lottery..


You can see in your first screenshot of IBT at your previous settings your Vcore peaked at 1.404 V because of the LLC that was set to auto. You put in 1.375 V in your BIOS but your LLC bumped it up to 1.404 V. That's why it failed when you put LLC on high. High gives you a little Vdroop, but I prefer that over Vboost. High LLC also gives lower socket temps under load, but higher when idle.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you always want to take note of min max and median vcore values and even double click vcore to get a graphing so you can see if you are getting droop or overshoot....this helps to let you tell if llc is doing what it should or if vcore maybe be to low due to vdroop and every board/chip can run differently


I ran another test and this time got the VCore Graph up like you suggested, here are the latest screens.






Would I be better off changing my LLC to high and adjusting voltages accordingly from there, or should I stay on Ultra high and work off that? Since it seemed stable with the 1.404 peaks would it be safe to say I start with 1.400 and work my way up?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I ran another test and this time got the VCore Graph up like you suggested, here are the latest screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be better off changing my LLC to high and adjusting voltages accordingly from there, or should I stay on Ultra high and work off that? Since it seemed stable with the 1.404 peaks would it be safe to say I start with 1.400 and work my way up?


if i was u i wouldnt run IBT or prime as you only have the 212 evo.....temps r high fr 4.3ghz even for the evo

we can try get u up to 4.5ghz but i would not stress test it at that clock.....

i find it easier to use ultra high in bios so i would stick to that, others might not agree but we all have our own ways of doing things


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if i was u i wouldnt run IBT or prime as you only have the 212 evo.....temps r high fr 4.3ghz even for the evo
> 
> we can try get u up to 4.5ghz but i would not stress test it at that clock.....
> 
> i find it easier to use ultra high in bios so i would stick to that, others might not agree but we all have our own ways of doing things


I'll keep it on ultra high then and try to tweak the voltage in tiny increments. I'm mostly just curious to see if I could run at 4.5 and what kind of voltage/temps I'd get but I would be sufficiently happy with a 4.3GHz stable clock on air until I can get an H220-X or something comparable to really help with the temps.


----------



## LinusBE

Putting a fan behind your motherboard pointing at the back of your CPU socket could also help







I wedged a 120 mm fan between it and my right side panel







It doens't get much air (if any) but temps are slightly lower. When I stress test I open the side panel.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I'll keep it on ultra high then and try to tweak the voltage in tiny increments. I'm mostly just curious to see if I could run at 4.5 and what kind of voltage/temps I'd get but I would be sufficiently happy with a 4.3GHz stable clock on air until I can get an H220-X or something comparable to really help with the temps.


just stick in 4.5ghz on multi with a vcore of 1.40 tops, id probably try 1.37 first if im honest

looking at your screenshots i cant see anything wrong....u could probably put values in the auto spaces but thats just my way of doing it


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just stick in 4.5ghz on multi with a vcore of 1.40 tops, id probably try 1.37 first if im honest
> 
> looking at your screenshots i cant see anything wrong....u could probably put values in the auto spaces but thats just my way of doing it


If I can't do 4.3GHz @ 1.375v manual voltage unless my LLC lets it spike to 1.404v how would I possibly manage 4.5GHz @ 1.37v? I'm probably overlooking something here but that doesn't seem likely to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Putting a fan behind your motherboard pointing at the back of your CPU socket could also help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wedged a 120 mm fan between it and my right side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doens't get much air (if any) but temps are slightly lower. When I stress test I open the side panel.


Sadly I have no spare fans to try this with right now but it'll be one of my priorities to get.


----------



## deehoC

God I'm dumb..I didn't set it to 1.375 I had it set to 1.35 heh. Might be why I had issues running above stock speeds under stock voltage >.>

Braindead move. Brb new test.

edit:

4.3GHz @ 1.375v peaked at 1.3909 and failed on the 3rd test (Slight improvement over before when it failed on the 2nd every time.) Looks like its time to go a bit above stock VID. Thanks for all of your prompt and informative replies so far guys, you're all a huge help to me. I'd be second guessing myself constantly without more knowledgeable folk to go when I've got a question.

edit 2:

Aaand it's not passing with voltage bumped up 2 notches higher, heres the screenshot.

Temps are actually higher now than when LLC was on Auto..? I'm a bit puzzled for now so I think I'll set it to 4200 and call it a day til I get proper cooling unless you guys noticed some glaring mistake I've made.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> God I'm dumb..I didn't set it to 1.375 I had it set to 1.35 heh. Might be why I had issues running above stock speeds under stock voltage >.>
> 
> Braindead move. Brb new test.
> 
> edit:
> 
> 4.3GHz @ 1.375v peaked at 1.3909 and failed on the 3rd test (Slight improvement over before when it failed on the 2nd every time.) Looks like its time to go a bit above stock VID. Thanks for all of your prompt and informative replies so far guys, you're all a huge help to me. I'd be second guessing myself constantly without more knowledgeable folk to go when I've got a question.
> 
> edit 2:
> 
> Aaand it's not passing with voltage bumped up 2 notches higher, heres the screenshot.
> 
> Temps are actually higher now than when LLC was on Auto..? I'm a bit puzzled for now so I think I'll set it to 4200 and call it a day til I get proper cooling unless you guys noticed some glaring mistake I've made.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> dont be put off by bloody IBT, it take sso much more voltage to pass and u are cooking as it is...... you have very high temps already
> 
> try going for 4.4ghz and see how u gofor daily use...dont use IBT til u have decent cooling
Click to expand...


----------



## deehoC

Just noticed something from my original image where I passed 4.3GHz @ 1.35v with the 1.404v max, and my latest failure screen. In the passing screenshot it states my HT Ratio was 11x but in the failed screenshot its at 13x.

I don't recall switching that setting myself so would that be a possible cause for a failure? I set my NB and HT to 2200 and 2600 respectively via manual.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Just noticed something from my original image where I passed 4.3GHz @ 1.35v, and my latest failure screen. In the passing screenshot it states my HT Ratio was 11x but in the failed screenshot its at 13x.
> 
> I don't recall switching that setting myself so would that be a possible cause for a failure? I set my NB and HT to 2200 and 2600 respectively via manual.


NB and HT they are indeed stock values

i think your cpu nb voltage is a bit low but i not 100% if it is actually too low, i have mine set at 1.35 atm


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with 2400mhz ram, 2600 mhz nb is the lowest i'd run
> 
> Preferably 2700nb with 2400ish ram, to take benefit of the full speed.


I got my CPU/NB stable at 2733 mhz. It took 1.45v under load though wheew! Good thing I have the cooling for it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with 2400mhz ram, 2600 mhz nb is the lowest i'd run
> 
> Preferably 2700nb with 2400ish ram, to take benefit of the full speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my CPU/NB stable at 2733 mhz. It took 1.45v under load though wheew! Good thing I have the cooling for it.
Click to expand...

In my experience, you are asking for trouble going over 2700mhz by much more then that.

and 1.45 underload sounds bout right if not a touch too much


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> In my experience, you are asking for trouble going over 2700mhz by much more then that.
> 
> and 1.45 underload sounds bout right if not a touch too much


I tried lower voltage..but to no avail. Yeah I'm not planning on going any higher than this.


----------



## Mega Man

@deehoc

i would recommend not using docp but input them all manually ( dram settings )

set pcie freq to 100

NB to 1.2

as mention ed llc to high/ultrahigh
cpu/nb LLC to high

any and all spread spec to disabled

always recommend starting ram at stock

too hard to trouble shoot stability in multiple areas

once oc is stable then oc ram

may or may not need cpu/nb 1.2ish but it will add some heat


----------



## pshootr

I got my CPU clock from 4.5 to 4.6 with 1.383 load. NB 2200, CPU/NB at 1.2v ,HT 2600, RAM at stock 1333. Got 20 passes on IBT (very high). IBT has been my arch enemy, I needed to set CPU/NB up to 1.2v for IBT to pass. So this coincides with what others have said about IBT being very ICM intensive.

I still can not get 4.7 to run IBT without freezing. But it does run for more than 2 seconds now before the freeze lol. I get like 10 seconds

I think I was blaming IBT for my issues. You would think I would know better than that, but IBT is new to me. Thats for now anyways, we will see how IBT likes me tomorrow lol.

Edit: 55C Max. Folding temp.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I got my CPU clock from 4.5 to 4.6 with 1.383 load. NB 2200, CPU/NB at 1.2v ,HT 2600, RAM at stock 1333. Got 20 passes on IBT (very high). IBT has been my arch enemy, I needed to set CPU/NB up to 1.2v for IBT to pass. So this coincides with what others have said about IBT being very ICM intensive.
> 
> I still can not get 4.7 to run IBT without freezing. But it does run for more than 2 seconds now before the freeze lol. I get like 10 seconds
> 
> I think I was blaming IBT for my issues. You would think I would know better than that, but IBT is new to me. Thats for now anyways, we will see how IBT likes me tomorrow lol.
> 
> Edit: 55C Max. Folding temp.


ibt is less forgiving I think that's why a lot here like to use it...i run it first before a long test like prime


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ibt is less forgiving I think that's why a lot here like to use it...i run it first before a long test like prime


Seems useful to use it as a starter test, if you can pass it then you should be ready for more solid testing. Makes sense.

Edit: I kind of feel like a dunce for slandering IBT the way I did. But oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## pshootr

Just like Johan45 said, it really stresses your IMC. So even if Small FFT and mem-test pass, that does not indicate a stable IMC. But theoretically blend test should also be an indicator of IMC stability I would think.

Edit: I think my new deal will be 20 passes IBT, 12 hours Small FFT, 12 hours blend, and 12 hours mem-test. Thats 36+ hours hehe


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Seems useful to use it as a starter test, if you can pass it then you should be ready for more solid testing. Makes sense.
> 
> Edit: I kind of feel like a dunce for slandering IBT the way I did. But oh well. Live and learn.


normally if it fails you can bet something is amiss...obviously it's not perfect but considering the speed at which it outs any instability is good imo


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> normally if it fails you can bet something is amiss...obviously it's not perfect but considering the speed at which it outs any instability is good imo


Yes I think you and others are rite to say it is legitimately calling errors out, I admit I had my doubts. And it nice to be able to get a quick heads up for initial testing. I agree


----------



## pshootr

Overclocking is so addictive. I want to try new CPU, MB, and or PSU now lol


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> normally if it fails you can bet something is amiss...obviously it's not perfect but considering the speed at which it outs any instability is good imo


What are your clocks, and what vcore are you using? And what is your max temp during "say" 20 passes of IBT?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Just enabled AMD"s VSR feature on the R9 290 and played Inquisition on 3200x1800, just lovely. I don't use AA so I think downscaling the higher resolution to 1080P got rid of some of those nasty jagged edges plus screenshots look better. Anyway the point is I doubt I would have been able to get ~30-40FPS on 3200x1800 with the R9 290 paired with an 860K. This little CPU is performing great for what I paid.

I know you're not talking to me but with IBT Max 20 Runs my 4.8GHz (1.464V) gets up to 64C I think. Very High 20 Runs usually get lower 57-62C


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just enabled AMD"s VSR feature on the R9 290 and played Inquisition on 3200x1800, just lovely. I don't use AA so I think downscaling the higher resolution to 1080P got rid of some of those nasty jagged edges plus screenshots look better. Anyway the point is I doubt I would have been able to get ~30-40FPS on 3200x1800 with the R9 290 paired with an 860K. This little CPU is performing great for what I paid.
> 
> I know you're not talking to me but with IBT Max 20 Runs my 4.8GHz (1.464V) gets up to 64C I think. Very High 20 Runs usually get lower 57-62C


been using DSR since before it was official enabled for my card. love it.

I'm so glad AMD has jump on and is working on their own implementation.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just enabled AMD"s VSR feature on the R9 290 and played Inquisition on 3200x1800, just lovely. I don't use AA so I think downscaling the higher resolution to 1080P got rid of some of those nasty jagged edges plus screenshots look better. Anyway the point is I doubt I would have been able to get ~30-40FPS on 3200x1800 with the R9 290 paired with an 860K. This little CPU is performing great for what I paid.
> 
> I know you're not talking to me but with IBT Max 20 Runs my 4.8GHz (1.464V) gets up to 64C I think. Very High 20 Runs usually get lower 57-62C


Wow interesting. I think I am getting 59 or 60 max on 20 runs IBT with 1.383v. I should be getting better temps I think. I have been saying it for awhile, but I need to try and remount this cooler. From what I have seen I should be as cool or cooler than your temps with my cooler.

And you have higher vcore









Edit: I run IBT very high

As it turns out 59-60C was the socket temp. Core temp max was 55C So I guess that's not too terrible. Would still like to remount.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Wow interesting. I think I am getting 59 or 60 max on 20 runs IBT with 1.383v. I should be getting better temps I think. I have been saying it for awhile, but I need to try and remount this cooler. From what I have seen I should be as cool or cooler than your temps with my cooler.
> And you have higher vcore >.<


Yes the CPU cooler you have is an absolute beast. But any difference will be small (2-3C) between big old coolers like yours/d14d15 vs an H100i. Do you have fans at your VRM and the back of the motherboard? I do and the fan behind the motherboard did wonders for the socket temps. I remember it use to be that socket and core temps differed by about 10C but the fans on the VRM cut the socket temps by almost 5C, and about the same with the fan at the back of the motherboard. Airflow will also be important I believe. So that will depend on your case, how many and what type of fans you have in the case, and how clean you have the PC with cable management

.:edit:.

Oh also I was using the stock SP120L at max RPM (~2700RPM) which would be performing at it's best but really loud.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yes the CPU cooler you have is an absolute beast. But any difference will be small (2-3C) between big old coolers like yours/d14d15 vs an H100i. Do you have fans at your VRM and the back of the motherboard? I do and the fan behind the motherboard did wonders for the socket temps. I remember it use to be that socket and core temps differed by about 10C but the fans on the VRM cut the socket temps by almost 5C, and about the same with the fan at the back of the motherboard. Airflow will also be important I believe. So that will depend on your case, how many and what type of fans you have in the case, and how clean you have the PC with cable management
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Oh also I was using the stock SP120L at max RPM (~2700RPM) which would be performing at it's best but really loud.


My cable management is very good, all behind the MB tray. I have a stock cpu fan on the back of my socket, so my core temp is just slightly lower that what I stated at load.

I have one 200mm front intake, 1x 140mm rear exhaust, 1x 140mm top/rear exhaust, and 1x 120mm top/center intake.

I had a fan on my VRM but now that I added a third fan to the R1 cooler, there is no room for it. Catch 22. I will have to be very creative to cool the vrm now.

Either way this third fan on the cooler and the removal of the vrm fan results in the same temps.

My fan profile has fans set to max at 49C


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> What are your clocks, and what vcore are you using? And what is your max temp during "say" 20 passes of IBT?


[email protected] 1.524 under load max core 59c max socket 63c


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Divinity: Original Sin
> The Secret World
> Saints Row IV
> Remember Me
> DmC: Devil May Cry
> Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel
> Wolfenstein: The New Order
> Murdered: Soul Suspect
> Ultra Street Fighter IV
> Dungeon of the Endless
> Dreamfall Chapters
> Thief
> Wasteland 2
> Payday 2


I own few of these games so here goes (GPU being a 7870XT tahiti) :

Payday 2, very lightweight ,It was running above 100fps in all ultra ,usually in the 130fps area.
Wolfenstein TNO, fully GPU bound. I was running at a steady 60-62fps (triple buffer vsync on,engine is limited there). There were light drops when textures were loading, because of the way idtech5 engine works, still a gpu issue. The processor will easily push to 99% any card capable of holding 60fps all the time.
Wasteland 2, this one is also gpu intensive and surprisingly much for a unity game. Not very well optimized but again GPU will be the judge of performance here.
Thief. Works like a charm under mantle. I recall reviewers finding that it didn't ran that well on AMD processors under DX11 but If you go radeon, you will get excellent performance.


----------



## LinusBE

I really think there is something wrong with IBT or my computer. I have a stable setting at 4.8 GHz tested with p95 blend for a couple of hours with 6 gigs of RAM and small FFT for a couple of hours. I then put the clock speed at 4.4 GHz and IBT still failed after 2 runs. It always fails after 2 runs.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I really think there is something wrong with IBT or my computer. I have a stable setting at 4.8 GHz tested with p95 blend for a couple of hours with 6 gigs of RAM and small FFT for a couple of hours. I then put the clock speed at 4.4 GHz and IBT still failed after 2 runs. It always fails after 2 runs.


Are you running mismatched ram?


----------



## LinusBE

No just a 2x4 GB Corsair Vengeance kit at stock settings







Memtest doesn't give any errors.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I really think there is something wrong with IBT or my computer. I have a stable setting at 4.8 GHz tested with p95 blend for a couple of hours with 6 gigs of RAM and small FFT for a couple of hours. I then put the clock speed at 4.4 GHz and IBT still failed after 2 runs. It always fails after 2 runs.


how much voltage are u using for ibt?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I really think there is something wrong with IBT or my computer. I have a stable setting at 4.8 GHz tested with p95 blend for a couple of hours with 6 gigs of RAM and small FFT for a couple of hours. I then put the clock speed at 4.4 GHz and IBT still failed after 2 runs. It always fails after 2 runs.


on this e chip I started at 1.46 for 4.8 but ended up needing 1.524 under load to pass ibt very high


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how much voltage are u using for ibt?


4.4 GHz and 1.452 V which is the voltage I need to pass 4.8 GHz on p95. I even tried 4 GHz and it still failed.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> 4.4 GHz and 1.452 V which is the voltage I need to pass 4.8 GHz on p95. I even tried 4 GHz and it still failed.


i feel for u man lol IBT is crappy i know i keep saying it lol

whats your cpu-nb voltage set at?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i feel for u man lol IBT is crappy i know i keep saying it lol
> 
> whats your cpu-nb voltage set at?


1.2 V, but at 1.275 it still failed. Memory is at stock frequency of 1600 MHz and CPU/NB at 2200 MHz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> 1.2 V, but at 1.275 it still failed. Memory is at stock frequency of 1600 MHz and CPU/NB at 2200 MHz.


i always use 1.30-1.35 maybe u can try?

u got nowt to lose and cross it off if it fails


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i always use 1.30-1.35 maybe u can try?
> 
> u got nowt to lose and cross it off if it fails


Dang the lowest CPU/NB Voltage I can get to and pass IBT Maximum 20 Runs is 1.25V with CPU/NB LLC on High for 2600MHz NB. IBT is a bit iffy. I remember with 1.21/1.22V CPU/NB Voltage I almost got passed IBT Max 20 but with 1.23 I only got passed 2 runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I really think there is something wrong with IBT or my computer. I have a stable setting at 4.8 GHz tested with p95 blend for a couple of hours with 6 gigs of RAM and small FFT for a couple of hours. I then put the clock speed at 4.4 GHz and IBT still failed after 2 runs. It always fails after 2 runs.


I had numerous issues when trying to get stable on IBT a few days ago. First of all I know adding RAM to Small FFT is suppose to make it like P95 Blend but have you tried running Prime95 Blend Test? Whenever I failed IBT I failed Blend Test. Also try OCCT with AVX checked because it should be similar to what IBT is doing. What I did with IBT failing was to reset everything in my BIOS to default settings. From there I turned off all the power saving settings and set all my LLC and other OC settings. I left everything to do with RAM on Auto. From there I first checked the stock settings on IBT to see if it passed. If stock passed I began OCing only the CPU to the max until I hit a Thermal Wall or CPU Frequency Wall. After that I changed the memory multiplier to 1866MHz or 2133MHz from the Auto (Mobo selected 1600MHz). You check to see if it passes IBT Very High 20 Runs from there. If it does you tighten timings if it doesn't you check RAM voltage and then try raising your NB frequency. Going through this I was able to finally get daily use OC of 4.8GHz (1.464V), NB of 2600MHz (1.25V), RAM at 2133MHz (9-11-10-28). This passed IBT Max 20 Runs and just in case I ran OCCT overnight for 7 hours and it passed. Lastly I did a P95 Small FFT and Blend Test for 2 hours each and called it good.


----------



## LinusBE

I already tried putting everything on stock values with power savings etc. disabled and it fails every time







I just use p95 blend now.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> [email protected] 1.524 under load max core 59c max socket 63c


Dang, thats really good temps for your voltage.

I wish mine would do 4.8







I want another chip now. lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Dang, thats really good temps for your voltage.
> 
> I wish mine would do 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want another chip now. lol


voltage isn't great for the clocks but the temps aren't bad but I do have 500+ mm of rad space cooling just the processor


----------



## miklkit

Pshootr, if you are having cooling problems with that cooler and those voltages then you need to spend time with Doyll in the air cooling forum and get your case air flow optimized. 4.8ghz is possible on air.


----------



## mirzet1976

When the HWiNFO64 monitors the temperature, IBT AVX GFlops ejects smaller result


----------



## LinusBE

That's only if the ASUS-EC sensor is enabled. It stresses one core more than the others which causes lower GFlops and if you use prime95, that core will run through the tests slower than others.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> When the HWiNFO64 monitors the temperature, IBT AVX GFlops ejects smaller result


Well yes of course. Because HW Info is using CPU cycles to read the probes and display what its saying.


----------



## Nomadskid

My buddy @jackalopeater made this video, I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Kuivamaa

From my experience ,for everyday tasks ,games etc it is useless to disable 1 core per module. If you are worried that the OS loads both cores of a module while leaving the rest idle and trigger CMT penalty, you just set core affinity to prevent this. By disabling all the "slave" cores you lose about half of the chip's horsepower, and all the background processes are forced on the active cores anyway.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> From my experience ,for everyday tasks ,games etc it is useless to disable 1 core per module. If you are worried that the OS loads both cores of a module while leaving the rest idle and trigger CMT penalty, you just set core affinity to prevent this. By disabling all the "slave" cores you lose about half of the chip's horsepower, and all the background processes are forced on the active cores anyway.


The core temps on the active cores can run higher than they did when all cores are active, the socket temp will read lower. Dependent on the situation of course.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> voltage isn't great for the clocks but the temps aren't bad but I do have 500+ mm of rad space cooling just the processor


Oh I see. Ya that is a lot of rad space for just the CPU, damn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Pshootr, if you are having cooling problems with that cooler and those voltages then you need to spend time with Doyll in the air cooling forum and get your case air flow optimized. 4.8ghz is possible on air.


I don't think my airflow is the best, but I think it is adequate. I think I have two issues.

1. The mount could be better (I think)

2. I honestly believe one of my modules is holding me back before temps even become an issue.

I have tried 1 core per module, and 4 cores on two modules. The only way I got 4.8 was with 4 cores on 2 modules. Any other way and IBT will freeze well before 60C (within a couple seconds).

Also remember I have 8320E. Although "mfknjadagr8" has reached 4.8, I cant seem too. If I remember correctly, voltage above 1.4v will cause me to freeze even at my current clock of 4.6.


----------



## Alastair

Well. I have my PC a spring clean today. Cleaned out the dust in the case and the rads. Took out my processor. Cleaned it up and put it in with a fresh pasting. Bad to redo my OC in the BIOS. And guess what. She is back to sort of normal behavior again. Throttled me at 73C on the socket. Up from the 66C point it was at a few days ago. This is a strange board. It's like it has moods


----------



## Alastair

Sorry for the double post. But I think you guys will find this interesting. When I run IBT at 4.9Ghz with all four DRAM slots populated. I get results of 98-102 GFLOPs. When I run 4.9GHz with only two of four slots filled. The GFLOPs drop to around the 95 mark. Now. The question is. Is it just IBT that looses a bit of performance? Or does the CPU loose a small amount of performance as a whole when using two Dram sticks installed vs four?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sorry for the double post. But I think you guys will find this interesting. When I run IBT at 4.9Ghz with all four DRAM slots populated. I get results of 98-102 GFLOPs. When I run 4.9GHz with only two of four slots filled. The GFLOPs drop to around the 95 mark. Now. The question is. Is it just IBT that looses a bit of performance? Or does the CPU loose a small amount of performance as a whole when using two Dram sticks installed vs four?


Is your ram/mb capable of quad channel?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sorry for the double post. But I think you guys will find this interesting. When I run IBT at 4.9Ghz with all four DRAM slots populated. I get results of 98-102 GFLOPs. When I run 4.9GHz with only two of four slots filled. The GFLOPs drop to around the 95 mark. Now. The question is. Is it just IBT that looses a bit of performance? Or does the CPU loose a small amount of performance as a whole when using two Dram sticks installed vs four?
> 
> 
> 
> Is your ram/mb capable of quad channel?
Click to expand...

NO. Besides it's not the motherboard that is important but the memory controller of the CPU. FX's only have dual channel. But that doesn't mean you are only limited to two sticks of ram. Most dual channel motherboards have four slots.


----------



## Alastair

The question is. Does this increase in performance with 4 sticks of RAM instead of two only effect IBT or does it translate to other areas? Cause I mean. It's a 5% or more boost there if it translates into real world use.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The question is. Does this increase in performance with 4 sticks of RAM instead of two only effect IBT or does it translate to other areas? Cause I mean. It's a 5% or more boost there if it translates into real world use.


It might as well get you some more multi threaded performance! Are they dual rank or single rank sticks, by the way?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The question is. Does this increase in performance with 4 sticks of RAM instead of two only effect IBT or does it translate to other areas? Cause I mean. It's a 5% or more boost there if it translates into real world use.
> 
> 
> 
> It might as well get you some more multi threaded performance! Are they dual rank or single rank sticks, by the way?
Click to expand...

mine are singles as far as I am aware.


----------



## Benjiw

I can get 4.9ghz rock stable (well to me 20 runs on very high) but as soon as I go over that it's impossible to maintain stability through IBT, what does VDDA voltage do? I must be missing something?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can get 4.9ghz rock stable (well to me 20 runs on very high) but as soon as I go over that it's impossible to maintain stability through IBT, what does VDDA voltage do? I must be missing something?


From what I hear VDDA is kind of like PLL, and is supposed to help stabilize voltage, but for me it seems to not make any difference, my voltage still swings just the same it seems.


----------



## Benjiw

I can stabilize 4.9ghz under 1.5v but then as soon as I go a notch above it all goes crazy lmao, I need to get my settings shown in here but I don't hace a fat32 pendrive I don't think? will have to check.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NO. Besides it's not the motherboard that is important but the memory controller of the CPU. FX's only have dual channel. But that doesn't mean you are only limited to two sticks of ram. Most dual channel motherboards have four slots.


Good to know it has to do with he MC. And yes I understand. My MB has four slots, and supports duel channel.

I have no idea why you are seeing higher GFlops with four sticks. But then again IBT is known for unexplained GFlop results.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can get 4.9ghz rock stable (well to me 20 runs on very high) but as soon as I go over that it's impossible to maintain stability through IBT, what does VDDA voltage do? I must be missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear VDDA is kind of like PLL, and is supposed to help stabilize voltage, but for me it seems to not make any difference, my voltage still swings just the same it seems.
Click to expand...

only time it has been shown to help is on gigabyte boards


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can stabilize 4.9ghz under 1.5v but then as soon as I go a notch above it all goes crazy lmao, I need to get my settings shown in here but I don't hace a fat32 pendrive I don't think? will have to check.


just format a smaller one in fat32 you can always switch it back later with a quick format...I've got an older 2gb one that gets formatted every time I need bios pictures









@mega man what does it actually change the voltage to?


----------



## Mega Man

i am sorry i dont understand your question

on asus i keep it on stock

on giga i use 2.695

on giga it lowers my temps on asus it does nothing


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry i dont understand your question
> 
> on asus i keep it on stock
> 
> on giga i use 2.695
> 
> on giga it lowers my temps on asus it does nothing


my question is what that voltage controls...is there a specific part it controls or a specific link between two parts


----------



## pshootr

It is starting to bug me that my 8320E can only go to 4.6 so I am thinking of getting another chip. I don't seem to have very good luck with silicone lottery so I am looking at the FX-9590. Everyone seems to think this CPU needs a 1000W PSU, is this really the case? I mean doesn't a overclocked 8350 draw just as much?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> It is starting to bug me that my 8320E can only go to 4.6 so I am thinking of getting another chip. I don't seem to have very good luck with silicone lottery so I am looking at the FX-9590. Everyone seems to think this CPU needs a 1000W PSU, is this really the case? I mean doesn't a overclocked 8350 draw just as much?


Usually draws less than an overclocked 8350 due to it needing less voltage, for 5.0 with 2400Mhz ram i need 1.51v but stock VID is 1.49v (turbo enabled).

go for a 9590 if you want the guaranteed speed, if you wanna try the silicon lottery again then go for a 8370, they seem to be clocking really well compared to the 8320/50's


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Everyone seems to think this CPU needs a 1000W PSU, is this really the case? I mean doesn't a overclocked 8350 draw just as much?


That's what I am thinking. If they use similar voltages and at same clocks they should use similar amount of power I would think. Only thing is I don't know how much of a performance boost you get from going 4.6GHz to 5GHz. If the boost is good enough for your usage I am all for paying more for the 9590 but if it's not I don't see the point. Only good thing from going with the 9590 is that you probably have higher chances of running at 5GHz IMO. I don't think 1000W is necessary. Maybe if you were running a 295x2 (290x Xfire) with the 9590.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Everyone seems to think this CPU needs a 1000W PSU, is this really the case? I mean doesn't a overclocked 8350 draw just as much?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I am thinking. If they use similar voltages and at same clocks they should use similar amount of power I would think. Only thing is I don't know how much of a performance boost you get from going 4.6GHz to 5GHz. If the boost is good enough for your usage I am all for paying more for the 9590 but if it's not I don't see the point. Only good thing from going with the 9590 is that you probably have higher chances of running at 5GHz IMO. I don't think 1000W is necessary. Maybe if you were running a 295x2 (290x Xfire) with the 9590.
Click to expand...

I've run Quadfire (295x2 + R9 290's) with a 9590 on my PSU (1200w).....even overclocked them both a little


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry i dont understand your question
> 
> on asus i keep it on stock
> 
> on giga i use 2.695
> 
> on giga it lowers my temps on asus it does nothing
> 
> 
> 
> my question is what that voltage controls...is there a specific part it controls or a specific link between two parts
Click to expand...

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20090225085955784&board_id=1&model=M3A79-T+Deluxe&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/Understanding-All-Voltage-Configurations-from-the-Motherboard/995


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Usually draws less than an overclocked 8350 due to it needing less voltage, for 5.0 with 2400Mhz ram i need 1.51v but stock VID is 1.49v (turbo enabled).
> 
> go for a 9590 if you want the guaranteed speed, if you wanna try the silicon lottery again then go for a 8370, they seem to be clocking really well compared to the 8320/50's


That is good to know, thanks for your input and advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> That's what I am thinking. If they use similar voltages and at same clocks they should use similar amount of power I would think. Only thing is I don't know how much of a performance boost you get from going 4.6GHz to 5GHz. If the boost is good enough for your usage I am all for paying more for the 9590 but if it's not I don't see the point. Only good thing from going with the 9590 is that you probably have higher chances of running at 5GHz IMO. I don't think 1000W is necessary. Maybe if you were running a 295x2 (290x Xfire) with the 9590.


Good point about the boost to 5GHz, I really don't need it. Its just an obsession for clockspeed lol. I would be better off using the money to put towards a better monitor. Or possibly some water-cooling even though I have been trying to stop myself from going down that road..

I dunno









Edit: The 9590 can be had for $210.00 from Porta Tech. That is only $11.00 over the (regular) price of the 8370. I know Tiger Direct has a sale now on the 8370 with a rebate making it a very good deal, but just saying

I can't seem to stop speding money on my pc, I think I might have a problem.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've run Quadfire (295x2 + R9 290's) with a 9590 on my PSU (1200w).....even overclocked them both a little


Good to know if I plan on adding another R9 290 in the future. Not sure if I will every crossfire though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That is good to know, thanks for your input and advice.
> Good point about the boost to 5GHz, I really don't need it. Its just an obsession for clockspeed lol. I would be better off using the money to put towards a better monitor. Or possibly some water-cooling even though I have been trying to stop myself from going down that road..
> 
> I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The 9590 can be had for $210.00 from Porta Tech. That is only $11.00 over the (regular) price of the 8370. I know Tiger Direct has a sale now on the 8370 with a rebate making it a very good deal, but just saying


Alright. While I was using my 860K I contemplated so many times on getting an 9590 just so I had the best of AMD as a supporter. I also liked the idea of 5GHz. That's when I would look at the prices of Intel i5s/Xeons and would go back and forth which I wanted to build. Ended up just going with an 8350 when I got a good deal. Maybe that's the one lone negative about the 'E' chips. It OCs wel up to a point with less voltage but it needs significantly more to get stable at 5GHz and beyond. I would probably try myself at an 8370 and get better cooling or a monitor but I'm sure you'll be happy whichever you choose.

The fans pointed at the VRM and Socket really help a bunch. Usually Socket temps seemed to be 10C+ compared to the Core Temps but with the fans added usually it's the same. For the first time I saw socket temps lower than core temps (maybe because it's slowly rising in temps) while taking a screenshot of my temperature with P95 Small FFT.

I'm helping a guy on Toms with who thinks their 8320E is running too hot. I believe the user has an 8320E with stock cooling. At Idle HWMonitor shows ~50C Socket Temps and 27--35C Core Temps and with Prime95 running Socket is 66C and Core is 51C. Do you guys this is hot? User is worrying because the motherboard program (MSI) shows temps a little higher. In my opinion doesn't seem that bad with a stock cooler. The motherboard was running ~1.43V on the 8320E for no reason though so I had the user drop that down to like 1.13 or 1.16V.


----------



## pshootr

@cssorkinman, what was the highest stable clock you got with your 8370E?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I'm helping a guy on Toms with who thinks their 8320E is running too hot. I believe the user has an 8320E with stock cooling. At Idle HWMonitor shows ~50C Socket Temps and 27--35C Core Temps and with Prime95 running Socket is 66C and Core is 51C. Do you guys this is hot? User is worrying because the motherboard program (MSI) shows temps a little higher. In my opinion doesn't seem that bad with a stock cooler. The motherboard was running ~1.43V on the 8320E for no reason though so I had the user drop that down to like 1.13 or 1.16V.


His temps seem fine for stock cooling, though he should really use a fan on the rear of the socket. I assume he is running a mild overclock. At stock clocks the 8320E should not go much above 1.2v even with turbo enabled. This is if memory serves me. Its been awhile since I ran stock.

1.43v should get him at least 4.6, though I would not recommend it on his stock cooler obviously.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> His temps seem fine for stock cooling, though he should really use a fan on the rear of the socket. I assume he is running a mild overclock. At stock clocks the 8320E should not go much above 1.2v even with turbo enabled. This is if memory serves me. Its been awhile since I ran stock.
> 
> 1.43v should get him at least 4.6, though I would not recommend it on his stock cooler obviously.


Thanks. No he claimed that the CPU is stock or at the least he did not try to overclock his CPU. From looking at his screenshot of the MSI Command Center the CPU was indeed set to 200 FSB and 16 CPU Multiplier which would be the stock clocks of the 8320E if I am correct but the CPU voltage was set to 1.433V for some reason. His screen of Core Temp seemed to tell me that his stock VCore was 1.164 so I told him to start at 1.3 and undervolt for the lowest stable vcore. That's how he found the 1.13V. I already told him about having a fan behind the socket and on his VRMs. His computer seems to have a decent amount of fans, clean cabling, no dust so his only options are fans on socket/vrm and an aftermarket cooler I guess.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks. No he claimed that the CPU is stock or at the least he did not try to overclock his CPU. From looking at his screenshot of the MSI Command Center the CPU was indeed set to 200 FSB and 16 CPU Multiplier which would be the stock clocks of the 8320E if I am correct but the CPU voltage was set to 1.433V for some reason. His screen of Core Temp seemed to tell me that his stock VCore was 1.164 so I told him to start at 1.3 and undervolt for the lowest stable vcore. That's how he found the 1.13V. I already told him about having a fan behind the socket and on his VRMs. His computer seems to have a decent amount of fans, clean cabling, no dust so his only options are fans on socket/vrm and an aftermarket cooler I guess.


Ya I guess the stock cooler is why he is seeing these temps with stock clock speed. I never used my stock cooler, I had an Arctic cooler64 Pro on it untill I got this R1 cooler. Ya stock vid [Edit]:1.64v sounds about rite, but it creeps up a bit with turbo. I think I seen 1.2v+ with turbo.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya I guess the stock cooler is why he is seeing these temps with stock clock speed. I never used my stock cooler, I had an Arctic cooler64 Pro on it untill I got this R1 cooler. Ya stock vid [Edit]:1.64v sounds about rite, but it creeps up a bit with turbo. I think I seen 1.2v+ with turbo.


Yeah I did a quick google search on his motherboard MSI 970A-G46 and it has a 4+2 PPhase and apparently it sucks. One user said he popped/exploded his VRM on the same motherboard and replacement trying to OC a Phenom II X4. So I suggested the user not OC every on that motherboard and suggested an Hyper 212 Evo because I wasn't sure what to suggest for a stock 8320E.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah I did a quick google search on his motherboard MSI 970A-G46 and it has a 4+2 PPhase and apparently it sucks. One user said he popped/exploded his VRM on the same motherboard and replacement trying to OC a Phenom II X4. So I suggested the user not OC every on that motherboard and suggested an Hyper 212 Evo because I wasn't sure what to suggest for a stock 8320E.


Ya unless he is going to get a better board to oc with then the Hyper 212 is a good choice considering his stock speed and its price. But if he is thinking of a better board then he should spring for a better cooler. Otherwise later on he will regret getting the hyper.

Edit: Although if he sticks with stock clock, and doesn't need to run prime, then his stock cooler is fine.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I just ran the CPU (Single Core) test on Cinebench 15 with the FX 8350 at 4.8GHz and it scored 3 points higher than my Steamroller Athlon X4 860K at 4.7GHz. The 8350 scored .04 more than the 860K on Cinebench 11.5 Single Core Test. Steamroller is supposed to have what 15-20% improvement in IPC yet it scores lower in Cinebench? I guess I did only run the test once. With the 860K build disassembled I can't run the benchmark again nor test for additional stability on the 860K OCs. I would put it together again but I lack the HDD, PSU, and same cooling I used previously. Sigh. At least this makes me feel better about the 8350.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Usually draws less than an overclocked 8350 due to it needing less voltage, for 5.0 with 2400Mhz ram i need 1.51v but stock VID is 1.49v (turbo enabled).
> 
> go for a 9590 if you want the guaranteed speed, if you wanna try the silicon lottery again then go for a 8370, they seem to be clocking really well compared to the 8320/50's
> 
> 
> 
> That is good to know, thanks for your input and advice.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> That's what I am thinking. If they use similar voltages and at same clocks they should use similar amount of power I would think. Only thing is I don't know how much of a performance boost you get from going 4.6GHz to 5GHz. If the boost is good enough for your usage I am all for paying more for the 9590 but if it's not I don't see the point. Only good thing from going with the 9590 is that you probably have higher chances of running at 5GHz IMO. I don't think 1000W is necessary. Maybe if you were running a 295x2 (290x Xfire) with the 9590.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point about the boost to 5GHz, I really don't need it. Its just an obsession for clockspeed lol. I would be better off using the money to put towards a better monitor. Or possibly some water-cooling even though I have been trying to stop myself from going down that road..
> 
> I dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The 9590 can be had for $210.00 from Porta Tech. That is only $11.00 over the (regular) price of the 8370. I know Tiger Direct has a sale now on the 8370 with a rebate making it a very good deal, but just saying
> I can't seem to stop speding money on my pc, I think I might have a problem.
Click to expand...

it's not your chip that is the problem. But you are likely at the limit of your cooling and near the limit for your motherboard as well. The ASRock boards are known for not having the best power systems out there. And You have a high end dual tower air cooler. Well they normally top out in the 4.6 to 4.7Ghz range. So you seem to be right on the money there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> @cssorkinman, what was the highest stable clock you got with your 8370E?


The chip itself is probably capable of 5.5 + daily clocks on phase change with at good board. It's hit 5.8+ on cold water for validation purposes only , and it's ran 8 threaded benches at 5.6 on with that cold water.
I really do think that your board, cooling or perhaps a reluctance to push higher voltages ( maybe you have tried , haven't been paying real close attention.) that is holding you back. The 8320 I had would do most anything short of prime 95 at 5 ghz on the CHVz and custom loop. 7 of the 8 cores would prime at 5ghz , the one would fail almost immediately, the rest would crank along just fine.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> it's not your chip that is the problem. But you are likely at the limit of your cooling and near the limit for your motherboard as well. The ASRock boards are known for not having the best power systems out there. And You have a high end dual tower air cooler. Well they normally top out in the 4.6 to 4.7Ghz range. So you seem to be right on the money there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The chip itself is probably capable of 5.5 + daily clocks on phase change with at good board. It's hit 5.8+ on cold water for validation purposes only , and it's ran 8 threaded benches at 5.6 on with that cold water.
> I really do think that your board, cooling or perhaps a reluctance to push higher voltages ( maybe you have tried , haven't been paying real close attention.) that is holding you back. The 8320 I had would do most anything short of prime 95 at 5 ghz on the CHVz and custom loop. 7 of the 8 cores would prime at 5ghz , the one would fail almost immediately, the rest would crank along just fine.


I know that I would need H2o for stress testing above 4.7-4.8. But I really think I have another limiting factor. When I try 4.7 with 1.46v-1.5v, IBT will freeze before I see 50C on the socket (within seconds). At 4.6 with 1.384v-1.4v it takes a couple minutes to reach 56C with IBT. It seems like if temp was my only issue at 4.7+, then I would see like 50C-60C+ before the freeze. At anything above 4.6 IBT will freeze within several seconds (before it even has a chance to get hot). Another member here has a 8320E on high end air, running 4.8 with 66C (I believe) under heavy load.

I have tried 1.525v and I freeze immediately after boot up. I have tried 1.375v on CPU/NB, does not help. I really think it is the chip. It could be my board, but hard to believe because it has a 12+2 VRM set.

I have run short tests successfully at 4.8 with 4 cores enabled (2 modules). But when I went to 4 cores (1 per module) I was back to freezing. That led me to believe one of the latter modules was the culprit.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> it's not your chip that is the problem. But you are likely at the limit of your cooling and near the limit for your motherboard as well. The ASRock boards are known for not having the best power systems out there. And You have a high end dual tower air cooler. Well they normally top out in the 4.6 to 4.7Ghz range. So you seem to be right on the money there.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The chip itself is probably capable of 5.5 + daily clocks on phase change with at good board. It's hit 5.8+ on cold water for validation purposes only , and it's ran 8 threaded benches at 5.6 on with that cold water.
> I really do think that your board, cooling or perhaps a reluctance to push higher voltages ( maybe you have tried , haven't been paying real close attention.) that is holding you back. The 8320 I had would do most anything short of prime 95 at 5 ghz on the CHVz and custom loop. 7 of the 8 cores would prime at 5ghz , the one would fail almost immediately, the rest would crank along just fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that I would need H2o for stress testing above 4.7-4.8. But I really think I have another limiting factor. When I try 4.7 with 1.46v-1.5v, IBT will freeze before I see 50C on the socket (within seconds). At 4.6 with 1.384v-1.4v it takes a couple minutes to reach 56C with IBT. It seems like if temp was my only issue at 4.7+, then I would see like 50C-60C+ before the freeze. At anything above 4.6 IBT will freeze within several seconds (before it even has a chance to get hot). Another member here has a 8320E on high end air, running 4.8 with 66C (I believe) under heavy load.
> 
> I have tried 1.525v and I freeze immediately after boot up. I have tried 1.375v on CPU/NB, does not help. I really think it is the chip. It could be my board, but hard to believe because it has a 12+2 VRM set.
> 
> I have run short tests successfully at 4.8 with 4 cores enabled (2 modules). But when I went to 4 cores (1 per module) I was back to freezing. That led me to believe one of the latter modules was the culprit.
Click to expand...

It's possible the chip has a bum core, but I haven't had one yet that wouldn't run 5 ghz on benches etc.

New chip today, they seem to be getting better all the time
http://valid.canardpc.com/mmqqdh


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Upon review, I'm nearly certain it's heat that is your problem, the E chips are very voltage sensitive.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's possible the chip has a bum core, but I haven't had one yet that wouldn't run 5 ghz on benches etc.
> 
> New chip today, they seem to be getting better all the time
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mmqqdh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon review, I'm nearly certain it's heat that is your problem, the E chips are very voltage sensitive.


Is that 8370 you just got an E chip? Have you tried IBT yet?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's possible the chip has a bum core, but I haven't had one yet that wouldn't run 5 ghz on benches etc.
> 
> New chip today, they seem to be getting better all the time
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mmqqdh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon review, I'm nearly certain it's heat that is your problem, the E chips are very voltage sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 8370 you just got an E chip? Have you tried IBT yet?
Click to expand...

Not an E chip , although I have one of those also. No IBT yet.


----------



## pshootr

I have been running prime95 for 5 minutes at 4.6 with 1.384v, and my core just now got to 59C. (After 10 minutes it is still 59C)

So at 1.46v lets say, how could I be overheating within seconds? There is no way 1.46v is making my core temp go above 60C in less time than the temp software updates. I never see 50C when it freezes because it happens so fast.


----------



## pshootr

I think one of the modules just dosn't like voltage past 1.4v

Now it has been 15 minutes, and I see 60C on core.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think one of the modules just dosn't like voltage past 1.4v
> 
> Now it has been 15 minutes, and I see 60C on core.


ahem
ITS THE HEEEAAAAAAATTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!
lol
yes, yes it is.

Edit: In other news , I snagged some Avexir Blitz ram and I have to say it is most impressive Cl 11 1 T command rate at...... 2769 mhz... oh my
http://hwbot.org/submission/2745540_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1384.6_mhz?recalculate=true

Not sure what maximum stable will end up being, but within 10 minutes of installing this stuff , I managed that validation.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ahem
> ITS THE HEEEAAAAAAATTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!
> lol
> yes, yes it is.
> 
> Edit: In other news , I snagged some Avexir Blitz ram and I have to say it is most impressive Cl 11 1 T command rate at...... 2769 mhz... oh my
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2745540_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1384.6_mhz?recalculate=true
> 
> Not sure what maximum stable will end up being, but within 10 minutes of installing this stuff , I managed that validation.


You do realize it took 5 minutes of Prime95 to reach 59C with 1.384v rite? And it takes like 3 seconds to freeze with 1.4v+


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ahem
> ITS THE HEEEAAAAAAATTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!
> lol
> yes, yes it is.
> 
> Edit: In other news , I snagged some Avexir Blitz ram and I have to say it is most impressive Cl 11 1 T command rate at...... 2769 mhz... oh my
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2745540_cssorkinmanocn_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1384.6_mhz?recalculate=true
> 
> Not sure what maximum stable will end up being, but within 10 minutes of installing this stuff , I managed that validation.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize it took 5 minutes of Prime95 to reach 59C with 1.384v rite? And it takes like 3 seconds to freeze with 1.4v+
Click to expand...

Yes and my answer is still you need better cooling.


----------



## pshootr

Some serious ram there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes and my answer is still you need better cooling.


If I hook up a loop and get the same results, you send me one of your 8370's









Seriously though, if it was my cooling only, then wouldn't I see high temps and stability issues or even a thermal shut-down rather than freezing within 3 seconds?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Some serious ram there.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes and my answer is still you need better cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> If I hook up a loop and get the same results, you send me one of your 8370's
Click to expand...

Trust is a delicate thing here on the internet.... don't think I'll go that far









I'll say this, I've had 2, 8320's , 2, 8350's , 8370 , 8370E, and a 9370, all of them would bench at 5 ghz + so based on that experience, I have a hard time believing that it is the chip.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Trust is a delicate thing here on the internet.... don't think I'll go that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say this, I've had 2, 8320's , 2, 8350's , 8370 , 8370E, and a 9370, all of them would bench at 5 ghz + so based on that experience, I have a hard time believing that it is the chip.


I was kidding









I see your point, but I still feel it is the chip. You have only had 1 E chip, and it is an 8370E at that. I hear low leakers like the E chips don't always like high voltage. Whereas a non E chip can take a lot of voltage.


----------



## mikemykeMB

@pshootr, really...realize that what you want and need and have are 1/3 of what your missing...I have learned from these peeps and if you truly listen, explain, and give more attention you can and will go further. Power, heat, cool it, means more, timings, voltages, and more important MB's and their finite adjustments... finding is also asking about settings, most of all they will get to where you want...I do know!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Trust is a delicate thing here on the internet.... don't think I'll go that far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say this, I've had 2, 8320's , 2, 8350's , 8370 , 8370E, and a 9370, all of them would bench at 5 ghz + so based on that experience, I have a hard time believing that it is the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> I was kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point, but I still feel it is the chip. You have only had 1 E chip, and it is an 8370E at that. I hear low leakers like the E chips don't always like high voltage. Whereas a non E chip can take a lot of voltage.
Click to expand...

The 8370E I have runs very very cool at stock clocks and voltages, but add enough voltage to go past the wall and it needs more cooling that my 8350's do at the same clocks. That said, the 480mm loop with cold water in it , paired with the cool running GD 80 board and it's a helluva combo.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 8370E I have runs very very cool at stock clocks and voltages, but add enough voltage to go past the wall and it needs more cooling that my 8350's do at the same clocks. That said, the 480mm loop with cold water in it , paired with the cool running GD 80 board and it's a helluva combo.


I see.

How long have you had you GD80? And if you had to replace it, would you buy another one?

Edit: I mean are the newer revisions as good as the older ones?

Or would you get an Asus board instead?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 8370E I have runs very very cool at stock clocks and voltages, but add enough voltage to go past the wall and it needs more cooling that my 8350's do at the same clocks. That said, the 480mm loop with cold water in it , paired with the cool running GD 80 board and it's a helluva combo.
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> How long have you had you GD80? And if you had to replace it, would you buy another one?
Click to expand...

If ive learn anything about these chips its this: good cooling and a good board make all the difference.

Had a friend recently try to overclock an 8370e on a Asrock Fatality Killer and he couldn't get past 4.6 stable (under a H100i), he got rid of the board and replaced it with a CVF-Z and is now sitting at 5.0 24/7 stable.

I agree with cssorkinman in this, better cooling is needed and possibly a better board, iirc you have the fatality Pro? (On mobile...going from memory)

I also was getting IBT lock ups a while ago, my cpu/nb voltage was a touch too high....could try that as well?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> @pshootr, really...realize that what you want and need and have are 1/3 of what your missing...I have learned from these peeps and if you truly listen, explain, and give more attention you can and will go further. Power, heat, cool it, means more, timings, voltages, and more important MB's and their finite adjustments... finding is also asking about settings, most of all they will get to where you want...I do know!!


Thank you for the words of wisdom, but just because I am having a hard time with this chip does not mean I am new to overclocking. I am aware there are many possible reasons for the fact I am at this wall. And the fact that I think objectively does not mean I am being disrespectful. I hope you understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If ive learn anything about these chips its this: good cooling and a good board make all the difference.
> 
> Had a friend recently try to overclock an 8370e on a Asrock Fatality Killer and he couldn't get past 4.6 stable (under a H100i), he got rid of the board and replaced it with a CVF-Z and is now sitting at 5.0 24/7 stable.
> 
> I agree with cssorkinman in this, better cooling is needed and possibly a better board, iirc you have the fatality Pro? (On mobile...going from memory)
> 
> I also was getting IBT lock ups a while ago, my cpu/nb voltage was a touch too high....could try that as well?


Yes I have the Fatality Pro, not the killer version. From what I understand the Pro is a much better board than the killer. I am temped to try another board. I would like to set up a second machine with my old parts from recent upgrades anyway. I am also tempted to try a loop. But I fear neither one is going to help this chip hehe.

I have tried CPU/NB from stock up to 1.375v Thanks for the idea.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 8370E I have runs very very cool at stock clocks and voltages, but add enough voltage to go past the wall and it needs more cooling that my 8350's do at the same clocks. That said, the 480mm loop with cold water in it , paired with the cool running GD 80 board and it's a helluva combo.
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> How long have you had you GD80? And if you had to replace it, would you buy another one?
> 
> Edit: I mean are the newer revisions as good as the older ones?
> 
> Or would you get an Asus board instead?
Click to expand...

If i could only have one 990fx board, it would be the GD-80, that said, it's not for everyone.

If you are looking for another motherboard, the sabretooth is probably your best bet all things considered.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hmmm, dont know much about the Pro.....

I seriously doubt its the chip though, the chances are astronomical to say the least.


----------



## cssorkinman

You might try turning off LLC , those asrock boards are damn heavy handed with the voltage when it's enabled.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If i could only have one 990fx board, it would be the GD-80, that said, it's not for everyone.
> 
> If you are looking for another motherboard, the sabretooth is probably your best bet all things considered.


Ok, thanks a lot. Because I am considering another board soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmmm, dont know much about the Pro.....
> 
> I seriously doubt its the chip though, the chances are astronomical to say the least.


Well I hope you are rite. This gives me some more hope.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might try turning off LLC , those asrock boards are damn heavy handed with the voltage when it's enabled.


I will try that, I am using 25% now which I believe provides the least droop. ASrock's LLC setting are backwards. And 100% LLC is the same as off I think, doesn't make much sense lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If i could only have one 990fx board, it would be the GD-80, that said, it's not for everyone.
> 
> If you are looking for another motherboard, the sabretooth is probably your best bet all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks a lot. Because I am considering another board soon.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hmmm, dont know much about the Pro.....
> 
> I seriously doubt its the chip though, the chances are astronomical to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I hope you are rite. This gives me some more hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might try turning off LLC , those asrock boards are damn heavy handed with the voltage when it's enabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try that, I am using 25% now which I believe provides the least droop. ASrock's LLC setting are backwards. And 100% LLC is the same as off I think, doesn't make much sense lol
Click to expand...

I've had the GD 80 for over 2 years, most of it running the 8350 at 1.4ghz idle 5 ghz load.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If i could only have one 990fx board, it would be the GD-80, that said, it's not for everyone.
> 
> If you are looking for another motherboard, the sabretooth is probably your best bet all things considered.


I can't help to wonder though why you say it is not for everyone?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If i could only have one 990fx board, it would be the GD-80, that said, it's not for everyone.
> 
> If you are looking for another motherboard, the sabretooth is probably your best bet all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help to wonder though why you say it is not for everyone?
Click to expand...

It has no LLC , which if you aren't experienced with boards like that , it can present a challenge. Best overclocked in windows using software rather than bios, which some people don't care for.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If i could only have one 990fx board, it would be the GD-80, that said, it's not for everyone.
> 
> If you are looking for another motherboard, the sabretooth is probably your best bet all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help to wonder though why you say it is not for everyone?
Click to expand...

No LLC. Effectively no BIOS overclocking whatsoever due to forced limits. Massive (up to 0.2v) vdroop.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If i could only have one 990fx board, it would be the GD-80, that said, it's not for everyone.
> 
> If you are looking for another motherboard, the sabretooth is probably your best bet all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help to wonder though why you say it is not for everyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No LLC. Effectively no BIOS overclocking whatsoever due to forced limits. Massive (up to 0.2v) vdroop.
Click to expand...

And yet the CHV-z's I have can't touch it on water cooling.

Another thing about the GD-80 is that once you set it up for overclocking, it has no current or thermal protections like the ASUS boards do, so you better know what you are doing. That said, I've had to RMA 2( of 3) CHV-z's and am still running the only GD-80 I've ever owned.

EDIT: I've never seen more that .08 V droop on my GD-80 whereas if you disable LLC on my CHV-z's they will have .12 droop.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It has no LLC , which if you aren't experienced with boards like that , it can present a challenge. Best overclocked in windows using software rather than bios, which some people don't care for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No LLC. Effectively no BIOS overclocking whatsoever due to forced limits. Massive (up to 0.2v) vdroop.


Oh I see. Ya I'm not sure I would like that.

I have tried turning LLC off, and tried various CPU/NB voltages with no luck. Thanks for the suggestions though guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> And yet the CHV-z's I have can't touch it on water cooling.
> 
> Another thing about the GD-80 is that once you set it up for overclocking, it has no current or thermal protections like the ASUS boards do, so you better know what you are doing. That said, I've had to RMA 2( of 3) CHV-z's and am still running the only GD-80 I've ever owned.
> 
> EDIT: I've never seen more that .08 V droop on my GD-80 whereas if you disable LLC on my CHV-z's they will have .12 droop.


Ya I have seen many people claim to have had to RMA their ASUS MB's, and usually had a bad RMA experience to report, kind of scary. Just to put it out there, I have been running this board for just over 3 years now. I used to run a PII 720BE (unlocked) 3.4GHz. with an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro64. That setup never caused any issues ever.


----------



## pshootr

Like I said, I want to build a second machine with my old parts from this rig since I have recently upgraded my PSU,GPU, and CPU. So maybe now is the time to get a MB and some RAM. And build a HTPC or something, and give this chip another shot on a new board.

But new-egg MB reviews are so scary hehe.. CHV is on sale, but out of stock. However Sabertooth seems to be the more popular board as of late anyways.

@cssorkinman, why did you recomend the Sabertooth rather than the CHV, is it because you had to RMA 2 of 3 ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Like I said, I want to build a second machine with my old parts from this rig since I have recently upgraded my PSU,GPU, and CPU. So maybe now is the time to get a MB and some RAM. And build a HTPC or something, and give this chip another shot on a new board.
> 
> But new-egg MB reviews are so scary hehe.. CHV is on sale, but out of stock. However Sabertooth seems to be the more popular board as of late anyways.
> 
> @cssorkinman, why did you recomend the Sabertooth rather than the CHV, is it because you had to RMA 2 of 3 ?


Just trying to save you some money. The tooth will do most anything the chvz will do on ordinary cooling..


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just trying to save you some money. The tooth will do most anything the chvz will do on ordinary cooling..


Well, I certainly appreciate that lol. So CHV is mainly more practical for people who are doing subzero type cooling I take it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Well, I certainly appreciate that lol. So CHV is mainly more practical for people who are doing subzero type cooling I take it.


pretty much it has a lot of extra options geared towards ln2, phase change, and the like









On the plus side if you built a loop you can always use it on your new board and setup when you get it... nothing lost :0


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> pretty much it has a lot of extra options geared towards ln2, phase change, and the like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side if you built a loop you can always use it on your new board and setup when you get it... nothing lost :0


Ya that is one way of looking at it.







I have had a hard time deciding which rout to take. One one hand I could do like you said and try a loop, and at least have it for when I change mb and or chip. Or I could try another mb or chip, and then decide if I need a loop or not. lol


----------



## Chopper1591

Good morning guys,

Placed an order for a waterblock for my 290 tri-x yesterday and decided to grab some stuff to make a fill port on my xspc dual bay combo res.
Being the first time I do a fill port I have a question.

Is it okay to completely fill the res?
Like when you would do it without the fill port i would flood.

I am wanting to do this to possibly eliminate the bubbles issue when I put my 655 vario on setting 5.
Because of the small size of the reservoir the pump seems to suck in some air when I put it on full throttle. Obviously we don't want air in the loop because of the noise.









If I can't fill it completely what else can I do to try and solve this issue?
Sadly my case is a bit small and crowded already, else I could have tried to place the res on it's side so the pump is on the bottom and will not suck in air.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Good morning guys,
> 
> Placed an order for a waterblock for my 290 tri-x yesterday and decided to grab some stuff to make a fill port on my xspc dual bay combo res.
> Being the first time I do a fill port I have a question.
> 
> Is it okay to completely fill the res?
> Like when you would do it without the fill port i would flood.
> 
> I am wanting to do this to possibly eliminate the bubbles issue when I put my 655 vario on setting 5.
> Because of the small size of the reservoir the pump seems to suck in some air when I put it on full throttle. Obviously we don't want air in the loop because of the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't fill it completely what else can I do to try and solve this issue?
> Sadly my case is a bit small and crowded already, else I could have tried to place the res on it's side so the pump is on the bottom and will not suck in air.


Do you have a pic of the res or something?

BayRes are a bit of PITA to fill. Other than that, they work fine.

One thing to note, water levels should be just bit above the return or inlet port. That is useful for both noise and backsiphoning effect when you turn off the pump. A little air above your water level is fine. And is useful when bleeding.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you have a pic of the res or something?
> 
> BayRes are a bit of PITA to fill. Other than that, they work fine.
> 
> One thing to note, water levels should be just bit above the return or inlet port. That is useful for both noise and backsiphoning effect when you turn off the pump. A little air above your water level is fine. And is useful when bleeding.


I am talking about this one.

Will be plugging this converter in it.
And then placing a fill port in the roof of the case. So bleeding should be good through the fill tube, right?


----------



## Alastair

@pshootr yes the Fatality Pro is better than the Killer. It has a similar VRM design to the Extreme 9. However the Extreme9 is known to start struggling in the 4.8GHz region. As far as I am aware it's the only 990FX board wit good (on paper) power deliver design to blow and take a processor with it. There is a rule you want to remember. When it comes to phases. QUALITY. NOT QUANTITY. The AsRock 12+2 phase is weaker than Asus and Gigabyte 8 phase and on par with Asus 6 phase. AsRock 8 phase is about on par with strong 4 phase designs. That being said your cooling is you most likely limiting factor followed by your motherboard.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya that is one way of looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a hard time deciding which rout to take. One one hand I could do like you said and try a loop, and at least have it for when I change mb and or chip. Or I could try another mb or chip, and then decide if I need a loop or not. lol


Thats hard to decide.
I lean towards board first, then cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am talking about this one.
> 
> Will be plugging this converter in it.
> And then placing a fill port in the roof of the case. So bleeding should be good through the fill tube, right?


Am I right? The Inlet port is at the bottom. And the Outlet is the one up on top of the inlet?

If so, the only thing you should consider is the level of the water high enough to prevent the pump's inlet creating a whirlpool that will produce a lot of noise.









On the Mobo vs. Cooling, I only knew one thing:

I won't be watercooling a lesser capable Mobo like my dead (may it rest in one piece forever







) UD3 R3! And, @Alastair sits in the balance of what he says. His mobo is already at it's edge. So take his words


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Like I said, I want to build a second machine with my old parts from this rig since I have recently upgraded my PSU,GPU, and CPU. So maybe now is the time to get a MB and some RAM. And build a HTPC or something, and give this chip another shot on a new board.
> 
> But new-egg MB reviews are so scary hehe.. CHV is on sale, but out of stock. However Sabertooth seems to be the more popular board as of late anyways.
> 
> @cssorkinman, why did you recomend the Sabertooth rather than the CHV, is it because you had to RMA 2 of 3 ?


The first board I got was a Sabertooth. This is the second one and the reason I got this is because it was only a little more than the Sabertooth (20 USD) and came to about 150 USD. As it's second hand I didn't get the Soundblaster thing and the NIC but I don't care. To be honest I don't understand a lot of the functions of this board, there are so many for fine tweaking that I am too lazy to take the time to learn it all. The Sabertooth wasn't intended for me as my board still worked at that time, only when that finally died did I get this CHV.

I also recommend the Sabertooth as it's an excellent board and unless you can get the CHV super cheap like I did, or you intend to break records, it will serve you just as well.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Am I right? The Inlet port is at the bottom. And the Outlet is the one up on top of the inlet?
> 
> If so, the only thing you should consider is the level of the water high enough to prevent the pump's inlet creating a whirlpool that will produce a lot of noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On the Mobo vs. Cooling, I only knew one thing:
> 
> I won't be watercooling a lesser capable Mobo like my dead (may it rest in one piece forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) UD3 R3! And, @Alastair sits in the balance of what he says. His mobo is already at it's edge. So take his words


True.
Inlet is at the bottom.

I don't get it why that is...
Doesn't the outlet being at the top mean it will suck in air more easily when you set the pump to high speed?
Or am I seeing things wrong here?

The in out is different I guess as the pump is coupled with the res.
When I had an separate reservoir things were clearer.

What I do know is that there are multiple people having similar problems as I do.
Hence why I decided to make a fill port so I can completely top off the reservoir.

What do you think, should that solve the issue?

Edit:

Hmm.
I think I understand already.
The inside of the res looks like this:


The inlet being at the bottom and the outlet at the top.
So the pump pushes the water through the channel where I made the nice line with paint, right?
Where does the pump take it's water from? Around the middle of the pump, right?

I don't understand why it is acting so weird then. When I blast it on full speed(5) it will begin to produce small bubbles....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> True.
> Inlet is at the bottom.
> 
> I don't get it why that is...
> Doesn't the outlet being at the top mean it will suck in air more easily when you set the pump to high speed?
> Or am I seeing things wrong here?
> 
> The in out is different I guess as the pump is coupled with the res.
> When I had an separate reservoir things were clearer.
> 
> What I do know is that there are multiple people having similar problems as I do.
> Hence why I decided to make a fill port so I can completely top off the reservoir.
> 
> What do you think, should that solve the issue?


Are you getting those bubbles in the outlet when you ramp the pump up?

I can only think that the power of the D5 is producing a lot of whirlpool at it's inlet (not the res' inlet, the pump's)


Spoiler: This is a little OT but who wouldn't want to help a brother anyway? :thumb:



Even those Bay-Res are made like usual Tops. 

Try to fill the Res full but slowly. And close the cap. Slowly, so the pressure build would be less.
By Pressure, I am not implying an explosion of sort but, the loop getting more forward pressure that will make things hard for the pump.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you getting those bubbles in the outlet when you ramp the pump up?
> 
> I can only think that the power of the D5 is producing a lot of whirlpool at it's inlet (not the res' inlet, the pump's)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is a little OT but who wouldn't want to help a brother anyway? :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Even those Bay-Res are made like usual Tops.
> 
> Try to fill the Res full but slowly. And close the cap. Slowly, so the pressure build would be less.
> By Pressure, I am not implying an explosion of sort but, the loop getting more forward pressure that will make things hard for the pump.


Hmmm.
Good question.

I think it is bubbles in the outlet indeed.
Sadly I have white tubing so I can't see what happens in the tubes.
But I do see the bubbles in the little reservoir window when I ramp up the pump.

I will follow your advice when I have my stuff to finish the loop. Waiting on gpu block and other things.
Will use the fill port anyway, but I will fill it slowly and screw the cap on slowly. I kinda get what you mean.

I remember when I filled my loop the second time when I switched to the bay res instead of the tube res(tube wouldn't fit anymore when I switched gpu's, card was too long) that I filled the loop too fast and it flooded onto my fan controller.
Thankfully nothing got damaged.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I have been running prime95 for 5 minutes at 4.6 with 1.384v, and my core just now got to 59C. (After 10 minutes it is still 59C)
> 
> So at 1.46v lets say, how could I be overheating within seconds? There is no way 1.46v is making my core temp go above 60C in less time than the temp software updates. I never see 50C when it freezes because it happens so fast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think one of the modules just dosn't like voltage past 1.4v
> 
> Now it has been 15 minutes, and I see 60C on core.


It could be the chip...

Or perhaps as others have already mentioned... Cooling? and or motherboard combo??

E-chips are binned for low voltages. Maybe you should consider getting a "standard" bin 8370?...

Then you could run and test the new chip on your current setup and just see how it goes??

If the new chip breaks through to 4.7/4.8 and possible even higher? Keep the new chip and sell off your old 8320E here in the OCN classifieds or perhaps on ebay?

It is possible that your particular 8320E might max out on heavy stress testing (Prime/IBT) at ~4.6 with "high-end" air cooling.

I had a launch release FX-8120 and launch release FX-8350 running on an original CHV... I later sold them off while running Intel but this past November (Black Friday/Cyber Monday) I purchased a new AMD combo... A CHVF-Z as well as both a standard 8370 and a low voltage 8370E for binning...

The 8370E was pretty nice... But my 8370 turned out to be a even stronger







So I decided to keep and run the 8370 and then sold off the E variant chip.

My FX-8370 @4.8GHz DDR3-2040C8 Prime blend on an open air bench with custom water cooling:


----------



## PolRoger

Ran this quick test for another thread... Posting it here as well.

5.0GHz DDR3-2032C8 IBT (10 passes - Very High):


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Ran this bench for another thread... Posting it here as well.
> 
> 5.0GHz DDR3-2032C8 IBT (10 passes - Very High):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


As far as I know IBT is a program meant for testing stability instead of being a benchmark program. Especially as the GFlops number fluctuate on different tests with same settings.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> As far as I know IBT is a program meant for testing stability instead of being a benchmark program. Especially as the GFlops number fluctuate on different tests with same settings.


True... My intention was not to compete against others with a faster or higher score but just to complete the IBT run successfully... I've edited my post.


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I had a launch release FX-8120 and launch release FX-8350 running on an original CHV... I later sold them off while running Intel but this past November (Black Friday/Cyber Monday) I purchased a new AMD combo... A CHVF-Z as well as both a standard 8370 and a low voltage 8370E for binning...


Do you think it would be worth it to upgrade from an 8320 to the 8370E? There is a big rebate for the 8370e on tigerdirect, so if I sell the 8320, it wouldn't cost me much. My only concern is how well the 8370e will OC in comparison --- I'm seeing this graph: http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/Efficiency,0101-451345-0-2-12-1-png-.html but I can't find a graph like this for the 8320. My 8320 is comfortable at 4.2GHz with only a light increase on the voltage, but as much as I want to say "it ain't broken, I shouldn't fix it", this upgrade might be worth it to keep power consumption down.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I had a launch release FX-8120 and launch release FX-8350 running on an original CHV... I later sold them off while running Intel but this past November (Black Friday/Cyber Monday) I purchased a new AMD combo... A CHVF-Z as well as both a standard 8370 and a low voltage 8370E for binning...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be worth it to upgrade from an 8320 to the 8370E? There is a big rebate for the 8370e on tigerdirect, so if I sell the 8320, it wouldn't cost me much. My only concern is how well the 8370e will OC in comparison --- I'm seeing this graph: http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/Efficiency,0101-451345-0-2-12-1-png-.html but I can't find a graph like this for the 8320. My 8320 is comfortable at 4.2GHz with only a light increase on the voltage, but as much as I want to say "it ain't broken, I shouldn't fix it", this upgrade might be worth it to keep power consumption down.
Click to expand...

What will you be pairing it with for cooing, psu and motherboard?


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What will you be pairing it with for cooing, psu and motherboard?


It's cooled by a Noctua NHD14, mobo is Sabertooth 990fx. PSU Is 750w 80+ Bronze.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> True... My intention was not to compete against others with a faster or higher score but just to complete the IBT run successfully... I've edited my post.


Yeah it just seemed like the wrong use of words. I knew you were just trying to show yur OC was stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What will you be pairing it with for cooing, psu and motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> It's cooled by a Noctua NHD14, mobo is Sabertooth 990fx. PSU Is 750w 80+ Bronze.
Click to expand...

Unless you upgrade your cooling, I'd stay with the 8320, which should be able to hit 4.6 +. Does your psu have a single 12 volt rail?


----------



## justinjk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Unless you upgrade your cooling, I'd stay with the 8320, which should be able to hit 4.6 +. Does your psu have a single 12 volt rail?


Yep, single 12v rail. I can probably take this OC a bit higher (next time I am bored I will probably go for 4.4), but if the 8370E will use less electricity, is there any reason why it wouldn't be worth the upgrade? Once the rebate comes in, and if I sell the 8320, it would have cost me only about $20 to upgrade.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Unless you upgrade your cooling, I'd stay with the 8320, which should be able to hit 4.6 +. Does your psu have a single 12 volt rail?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, single 12v rail. I can probably take this OC a bit higher (next time I am bored I will probably go for 4.4), but if the 8370E will use less electricity, is there any reason why it wouldn't be worth the upgrade? Once the rebate comes in, and if I sell the 8320, it would have cost me only about $20 to upgrade.
Click to expand...

Should be ok on the psu then unless it's a terrible brand/model etc.

It probably won't save you much on electricity, but it's a pretty reasonable upgrade if you can get decent money out of your old chip, but I really wouldn't expect more than a couple hundred mhz improvement on the 8320 without better cooling. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @pshootr yes the Fatality Pro is better than the Killer. It has a similar VRM design to the Extreme 9. However the Extreme9 is known to start struggling in the 4.8GHz region. As far as I am aware it's the only 990FX board wit good (on paper) power deliver design to blow and take a processor with it. There is a rule you want to remember. When it comes to phases. QUALITY. NOT QUANTITY. The AsRock 12+2 phase is weaker than Asus and Gigabyte 8 phase and on par with Asus 6 phase. AsRock 8 phase is about on par with strong 4 phase designs. That being said your cooling is you most likely limiting factor followed by your motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats hard to decide.
> I lean towards board first, then cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The first board I got was a Sabertooth. This is the second one and the reason I got this is because it was only a little more than the Sabertooth (20 USD) and came to about 150 USD. As it's second hand I didn't get the Soundblaster thing and the NIC but I don't care. To be honest I don't understand a lot of the functions of this board, there are so many for fine tweaking that I am too lazy to take the time to learn it all. The Sabertooth wasn't intended for me as my board still worked at that time, only when that finally died did I get this CHV.
> 
> I also recommend the Sabertooth as it's an excellent board and unless you can get the CHV super cheap like I did, or you intend to break records, it will serve you just as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> It could be the chip...
> 
> Or perhaps as others have already mentioned... Cooling? and or motherboard combo??
> 
> E-chips are binned for low voltages. Maybe you should consider getting a "standard" bin 8370?...
> 
> Then you could run and test the new chip on your current setup and just see how it goes??
> 
> If the new chip breaks through to 4.7/4.8 and possible even higher? Keep the new chip and sell off your old 8320E here in the OCN classifieds or perhaps on ebay?
> 
> It is possible that your particular 8320E might max out on heavy stress testing (Prime/IBT) at ~4.6 with "high-end" air cooling.
> 
> I had a launch release FX-8120 and launch release FX-8350 running on an original CHV... I later sold them off while running Intel but this past November (Black Friday/Cyber Monday) I purchased a new AMD combo... A CHVF-Z as well as both a standard 8370 and a low voltage 8370E for binning...
> 
> The 8370E was pretty nice... But my 8370 turned out to be a even stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to keep and run the 8370 and then sold off the E variant chip.
> 
> My FX-8370 @4.8GHz DDR3-2040C8 Prime blend on an open air bench with custom water cooling:


After taking all of this, as well as help from many others, and some Google searches in to account, I believe my MB is struggling with this chip at 1.4v+. I found two threads where people had the same issue with the 1.4v wall, and they both had my MB. Due to this, and the fact that I want another MB anyways so I can have two rigs, I will likely be getting another MB before anything else.

Thanks for all the helpful responses everyone. +rep


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @pshootr yes the Fatality Pro is better than the Killer. It has a similar VRM design to the Extreme 9. However the Extreme9 is known to start struggling in the 4.8GHz region. As far as I am aware it's the only 990FX board wit good (on paper) power deliver design to blow and take a processor with it. There is a rule you want to remember. When it comes to phases. QUALITY. NOT QUANTITY. The AsRock 12+2 phase is weaker than Asus and Gigabyte 8 phase and on par with Asus 6 phase. AsRock 8 phase is about on par with strong 4 phase designs. That being said your cooling is you most likely limiting factor followed by your motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Thats hard to decide.
> I lean towards board first, then cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The first board I got was a Sabertooth. This is the second one and the reason I got this is because it was only a little more than the Sabertooth (20 USD) and came to about 150 USD. As it's second hand I didn't get the Soundblaster thing and the NIC but I don't care. To be honest I don't understand a lot of the functions of this board, there are so many for fine tweaking that I am too lazy to take the time to learn it all. The Sabertooth wasn't intended for me as my board still worked at that time, only when that finally died did I get this CHV.
> 
> I also recommend the Sabertooth as it's an excellent board and unless you can get the CHV super cheap like I did, or you intend to break records, it will serve you just as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> It could be the chip...
> 
> Or perhaps as others have already mentioned... Cooling? and or motherboard combo??
> 
> E-chips are binned for low voltages. Maybe you should consider getting a "standard" bin 8370?...
> 
> Then you could run and test the new chip on your current setup and just see how it goes??
> 
> If the new chip breaks through to 4.7/4.8 and possible even higher? Keep the new chip and sell off your old 8320E here in the OCN classifieds or perhaps on ebay?
> 
> It is possible that your particular 8320E might max out on heavy stress testing (Prime/IBT) at ~4.6 with "high-end" air cooling.
> 
> I had a launch release FX-8120 and launch release FX-8350 running on an original CHV... I later sold them off while running Intel but this past November (Black Friday/Cyber Monday) I purchased a new AMD combo... A CHVF-Z as well as both a standard 8370 and a low voltage 8370E for binning...
> 
> The 8370E was pretty nice... But my 8370 turned out to be a even stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to keep and run the 8370 and then sold off the E variant chip.
> 
> My FX-8370 @4.8GHz DDR3-2040C8 Prime blend on an open air bench with custom water cooling:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After taking all of this, as well as help from many others, and some Google searches in to account, I believe my MB is struggling with this chip at 1.4v+. I found two threads where people had the same issue with the 1.4v wall, and they both had my MB. Due to this, and the fact that I want another MB anyways so I can have two rigs, I will likely be getting another MB before anything else.
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful responses everyone. +rep
Click to expand...

Something to ponder
http://hwbot.org/submission/2454958_d1nky_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.51_points
http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/fatal1ty_990fx/


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something to ponder
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2454958_d1nky_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.51_points
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/fatal1ty_990fx/


Just when you think you have it all figured out lol. Then cssokinman comes along hehe









I'll be darned man. Shesh, I don't know what to think now









Edit:
Oh wait,, I know,, ITS THE HEAT!!







I couldn't resist a little humor









But even If I till have this issue with new board, I am wanting a second board anyways so I can have 2 machines. So it would not be a total waste. Then at that point I could try another chip and or a loop I suppose.


----------



## JourneymanMike

@pshootr You really to discipline your avatar. It keeps moving around...

Or is that just me...


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @pshootr You really to discipline your avatar. It keeps moving around...
> 
> Or is that just me...


Haha. Ya I couldn't resist that avatar. Such a simple yet amazing allusion.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something to ponder
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2454958_d1nky_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.51_points
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/fatal1ty_990fx/
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think you have it all figured out lol. Then cssokinman comes along hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be darned man. Shesh, I don't know what to think now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Oh wait,, I know,, ITS THE HEAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist a little humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even If I till have this issue with new board, I am wanting a second board anyways so I can have 2 machines. So it would not be a total waste. Then at that point I could try another chip and or a loop I suppose.
Click to expand...

hehe, at least you have a sense of humor about it.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Just when you think you have it all figured out lol. Then cssokinman comes along hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be darned man. Shesh, I don't know what to think now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Oh wait,, I know,, ITS THE HEAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist a little humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even If I till have this issue with new board, I am wanting a second board anyways so I can have 2 machines. So it would not be a total waste. Then at that point I could try another chip and or a loop I suppose.


Weird thing is the guy is running a custom loop on the CPU but nothing extra on the VRMs. I want to to make a custom loop for my rig bu not sure it's worth it with the 8350 when it's 2015 and Im looking forward to Skylake/Zen


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Weird thing is the guy is running a custom loop on the CPU but nothing extra on the VRMs. I want to to make a custom loop for my rig bu not sure it's worth it with the 8350 when it's 2015 and Im looking forward to Skylake/Zen


I know rite. I chose an awkward time to upgrade my rig. Rite the end of its life cycle lol. Oh well.

Although for you, you cold always still use the loop even on the next gen rig.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I know rite. I chose an awkward time to upgrade my rig. Rite the end of its life cycle lol. Oh well.
> 
> Although for you, you cold always still use the loop even on the next gen rig.


Yeah I built this rig at the beginning of this month. Talk about being late with times... I like to go full out if possible when doing things. So if I would make a custom loop for my 8350/CHVF-Z I would cool the CPU, VRMs, GPU (R9 290 and maybe another in the future), and maybe even the RAM for the fun of it (waste of money). Buying universal things would be smart in some ways but I just like things that are made for a specific component.

The issue here is whether my H100i can cool the 8350 enough when I raise the Vcore to 1.5V and 1.55V. At those ranges I feel like the H100i will not be enough. I already saw my Thermal Margins go to the negative numbers when I was testing stability of an OC at 1.5V a few weeks ago. Maybe the fan to the socket and vrm will help now. Before I go further I seriously need to get a 850W-1000W+ PSU because 620W or 50A on the 12V Rail does not seem enough in long term for a 5GHz 8350 and a R9 290. I haven't even OCed the 290 yet. Going with an AX1200 or 1500 should allow crossfiring and OCing CPU/GPU right?

.:edit:.

One question to everyone. So I have an H100i like I said above, but I can basically only run it on pull because the 'push' fans would get in the way of my 8-Pin CPU connector and in the way of the additional 4-pin CPU connector I may use in the future. That being said I can still run one fan on push because there is clearance and it blocks nothing I currently use. My question is will that additional fan in push help my CPU temps. The H100i would be running on 2x 120mm on pull and 1x 120mm on push. It would look something like this. 'x' is where I can't physically attach the fan right now
_________________
[_______][_______]
[llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll]
xxxxxxxxx[_______]

.:edit:.

Alright I'm probably going to buy one of these adapters to see if it works at all.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nexus-CFA-300-80-or-92mm-to-120mm-Fan-Adapter-/291286867391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d20cddbf

If that doesn't work I'll try out having air ducts connect the radiator with the side panel fans to bring cool air directly to the the H100i radiator.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16139/duc-56/Akust_Extendable_Air_Flow_Thermal_Hood_-_70_80_92_120_Fans_-_Clear_FG02-0800-AKS.html?tl=g47c121s442#blank

The cons of an air duct would be that it messes with airflow between the front intake fans and the rear exhaust. But it may not make a direct problem if I think about it. Front-bottom intake would cool the HDD, Front-ODB Intake would bring cool air through the top end of the system. There are room for four 120mm fans on my side panel. Two would use airducts to bring cool air directly to the H100i radiator, and then the bottom two would be aimed at the R9 290 to provide cool air. Lastly the rear exhaust and top radiator exhaust would be for removing the warm air from the system and radiator. Tell me which of the two ideas above is a better idea.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something to ponder
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2454958_d1nky_cinebench_r11.5_fx_8350_9.51_points
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/fatal1ty_990fx/


I haven't seen D1nky's name kicked around in a while. We used to trade blows back and forth when he had than board and I was on the Sabo. There were some things that did drive him over the edge on that thing and AFIK they don't make it any more. Besides I was usually able to best him, just by a bit. Ha ha


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> _________________
> [_______][_______]
> [llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll]
> xxxxxxxxx[_______]
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Alright I'm probably going to buy one of these adapters to see if it works at all.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nexus-CFA-300-80-or-92mm-to-120mm-Fan-Adapter-/291286867391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d20cddbf
> 
> If that doesn't work I'll try out having air ducts connect the radiator with the side panel fans to bring cool air directly to the the H100i radiator.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16139/duc-56/Akust_Extendable_Air_Flow_Thermal_Hood_-_70_80_92_120_Fans_-_Clear_FG02-0800-AKS.html?tl=g47c121s442#blank
> 
> The cons of an air duct would be that it messes with airflow between the front intake fans and the rear exhaust. But it may not make a direct problem if I think about it. Front-bottom intake would cool the HDD, Front-ODB Intake would bring cool air through the top end of the system. There are room for four 120mm fans on my side panel. Two would use airducts to bring cool air directly to the H100i radiator, and then the bottom two would be aimed at the R9 290 to provide cool air. Lastly the rear exhaust and top radiator exhaust would be for removing the warm air from the system and radiator. Tell me which of the two ideas above is a better idea.


First thing you'll want to do on that case is rip out all the stock mesh and replace it with wide open honeycomb mesh, the stock mesh is a nightmare for restriction.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> First thing you'll want to do on that case is rip out all the stock mesh and replace it with wide open honeycomb mesh, the stock mesh is a nightmare for restriction.


Thanks for the idea. I'll probably need two 12"x24" sheets (depending on where I buy from) to mod the top and side (maybe front) so I'll have to plan carefully.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjk*
> 
> Do you think it would be worth it to upgrade from an 8320 to the 8370E? There is a big rebate for the 8370e on tigerdirect, so if I sell the 8320, it wouldn't cost me much. My only concern is how well the 8370e will OC in comparison --- I'm seeing this graph: http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/Efficiency,0101-451345-0-2-12-1-png-.html but I can't find a graph like this for the 8320. My 8320 is comfortable at 4.2GHz with only a light increase on the voltage, but as much as I want to say "it ain't broken, I shouldn't fix it", this upgrade might be worth it to keep power consumption down.


It depends on what you want to do with the system. Do you need the extra speed or just want to do it as a hobby?

When I buy a CPU with the intent to OC, I just set OC min that I would be happy with. Once that it achieved anything more is simple neat if I can do it.

My 8320e is performing better than a stock 8370, and I have more headroom to play with. All my OC'ing parts (my CPU cooler, Sabertooth mobo) is from my older system, so OC really did save me $ as apposed to buying a 8370.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah I built this rig at the beginning of this month. Talk about being late with times... I like to go full out if possible when doing things. So if I would make a custom loop for my 8350/CHVF-Z I would cool the CPU, VRMs, GPU (R9 290 and maybe another in the future), and maybe even the RAM for the fun of it (waste of money). Buying universal things would be smart in some ways but I just like things that are made for a specific component.
> 
> The issue here is whether my H100i can cool the 8350 enough when I raise the Vcore to 1.5V and 1.55V. At those ranges I feel like the H100i will not be enough. I already saw my Thermal Margins go to the negative numbers when I was testing stability of an OC at 1.5V a few weeks ago. Maybe the fan to the socket and vrm will help now. Before I go further I seriously need to get a 850W-1000W+ PSU because 620W or 50A on the 12V Rail does not seem enough in long term for a 5GHz 8350 and a R9 290. I haven't even OCed the 290 yet. Going with an AX1200 or 1500 should allow crossfiring and OCing CPU/GPU right?


From what I understand a 1200W would be more than enough for what you want to do. You could likely use an 850W Gold with no problems. Although in case of unplanned future changes, like tri-fire and or volt modding you may consider more than 850 Gold. Ask in the PSU section though for an absolute answer.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks for the idea. I'll probably need two 12"x24" sheets (depending on where I buy from) to mod the top and side (maybe front) so I'll have to plan carefully.


You might find this interesting then.
http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/862-corsair-600t-graphite-case-mod-project/


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You might find this interesting then.
> http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/862-corsair-600t-graphite-case-mod-project/


Haha beat you to it already. I've looked over so many modding threads/blogs for my 600T even before I purchased the case. I've already modded the top by cutting off the plastic support. I'll probably do the front next, then cut the metal between the radiator and the top fans, and start planning on the larger honeycomb mesh.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Haha beat you to it already. I've looked over so many modding threads/blogs for my 600T even before I purchased the case. I've already modded the top by cutting off the plastic support. I'll probably do the front next, then cut the metal between the radiator and the top fans, and start planning on the larger honeycomb mesh.


Getting rid of the stock mesh has become somewhat of a number one goal for me lately, can't get modders mesh here sadly and importing it costs far too much.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Getting rid of the stock mesh has become somewhat of a number one goal for me lately, can't get modders mesh here sadly and importing it costs far too much.


Replacing the mesh will be the last thing for me. It will take a bit of planning because I'll trace the shape, cut, and I'll have to paint it before or after. Additionally I don't like how it looks because it looks to bare on the sides/edges. I might make it look like this so it allows more air through but the surrounding edges where there is no direct airflow it has smaller holes to stop some dust from falling through. Now that I look at it again I kind of like how the top looks with just the honeycomb mesh.


----------



## Kevin28115

just a quick question. Does tightening the ram timings increase cpu stability in overclock? I had my system stable with 10 passes of ibt on max but when I turned to prime95 it failed in 20 minutes. Prime 95 seems to do better with lower ram timings and I wonder if anyone can confirm this (relaxed the timing and it failed within 3 minutes). Also increasing the ram voltage allows me to get better timings and it will not effect the voltage of the memory controller on the cpu right? (not touching cpu/nb voltage and only the dram voltage)

Thanks again guys for any feedback.


----------



## Mega Man

it can make it unstable


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Tightening timings can lead to instability for OCs honestly. Start off with the RAM at it's stock speeds or slower and a pretty loose timings to take memory out of the equation when a stability test goes wrong in an OC. Once you get a stable OC you like then you should start raising the speed of the RAM and trying to tighten the timings as much as possible while being stable.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Replacing the mesh will be the last thing for me. It will take a bit of planning because I'll trace the shape, cut, and I'll have to paint it before or after. Additionally I don't like how it looks because it looks to bare on the sides/edges. I might make it look like this so it allows more air through but the surrounding edges where there is no direct airflow it has smaller holes to stop some dust from falling through. Now that I look at it again I kind of like how the top looks with just the honeycomb mesh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


See for me, I've not had the top of my 500R on since watercooling, why? It chokes my rad as intake and as exhaust bounces all the heat back into the case! It's too restrictive, I honestly don't know what the case designer at Corsair was thinking at all! The stock fans as intake with the 500R move no air at all, because they are weak then you have that ridiculous restriction from the mesh that chokes the hell out of them.









Anyway, back to the honeycomb mesh, spray it black, after you have bent it for an initial test fitting, remove then spray then put it back on, this should help reduce the paint coming off the metal but it will be underneath anyway so won't see it, the original paint on my mesh side panel lasted one bend anyway. The reason I want honeycomb is because I like the way it looks and its open area is 70%+ so with radiators and what not that would suit me best.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quick question:

Would you consider X overclock stable for real world use if an oc doesn't pass IBT *purely because of heat*, but has the gflops to show that its faster then a previous OC and nothing is throttling.

I ask because its cold again from winter and I was messing with my OC. to see if increasing my CPU OC would give me some more frames in dying light (before I found the 1core temp fix)









The highest I've been able to get ibt to fully pass is 4.4, but anything above will not pass because of heat. IBT and prime95 make the CPU run hotter then any game I've played by *at least* 10c.

for giggles, right now I'm at 4.8 with 1.49xxV , its just under 1.5v and its "stable-ish" by that I mean it can do everything and anything, except prime and ibt, purely because of heat, it'll skyrocket past 70c and either I will manually stop it because I never like to see my cpu above 70c or it'll stop itself because I leave AMD CnQ enabled so it wont burn itself out.

I can play any I have game and it'll give me the fps boost you would expect going from my current 4.0 to 4.8, no restarts, hitches , hangs/freezes, throttles, nada that I've gotten with previous unstable OC's and it stays at 65c max while gaming. (its really cold in my room, I would never be able to do this in the summer)

So far I've been using this OC since yesterday without any issue while gaming, heavy multi tasking and even some video encoding, until I would try to stress test with prime or ibt of course, its not like the cores are automatically failing when I start prime same with ibt, they will keep going its just that it gets too hot to be comfortable enough to let it run.

I'm going to keep it at 4.8 for now and keep an eye on it and I know 99% of people will say "pass X amount or ibt runs of Y amount of hours in prime" but I was curious on what you all have to say if testing with those isn't an option.

Is there something aside from a plethora of games with varying intensities that I could test this OC stability that won't burn my CPU out in seconds like ibt and prime does?

Maybe I can keep this OC until it gets warm out again which then I'll drop it back down because I haven't seen any clue of this being unstable outside of the crazy heat when I run ibt/prime95.

Here are the games I've tried with this OC and have had no problems:
Bf3
Bf4
Far cry 4
Final Fantasy 13-2
Dragon age 2
Dragon age Inquisition
Dying Light
Dead rising 3
Watch Dogs
Minecraft
Evil Within
Assassins Creed Black flag
Kerbal Space program
and of course, crysis 3. You always gotta at least test crysis, am I right?
















if this 4.8 is truly stable, it may be worth getting a decent cooler for this summer







I just didn't see it worth it because I can already do a mild OC with my junky TX-3 so I didn't see dropping the money to go from 4.0 to 4.5 to be worth it, but if I could get close to 5.0, then maaayyybbe look into it more again. (yes I still have that tx-3, it works works pretty well considering







)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> See for me, I've not had the top of my 500R on since watercooling, why? It chokes my rad as intake and as exhaust bounces all the heat back into the case! It's too restrictive, I honestly don't know what the case designer at Corsair was thinking at all! The stock fans as intake with the 500R move no air at all, because they are weak then you have that ridiculous restriction from the mesh that chokes the hell out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to the honeycomb mesh, spray it black, after you have bent it for an initial test fitting, remove then spray then put it back on, this should help reduce the paint coming off the metal but it will be underneath anyway so won't see it, the original paint on my mesh side panel lasted one bend anyway. The reason I want honeycomb is because I like the way it looks and its open area is 70%+ so with radiators and what not that would suit me best.


Yeah. So many people with the 600T has talked about how the stock fans don't move enough air. I compared the sound of the H100i and 2 SP120L on max with the top cover and without. For me it seems louder without the cover because when the cover is off the fans/system makes a low pitch noise that is more audible and sounds like a machine/fan spinning. With it on, the PC makes a higher pitch noise that somewhat seems quieter but a hair more annoying in some cases.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah. So many people with the 600T has talked about how the stock fans don't move enough air. I compared the sound of the H100i and 2 SP120L on max with the top cover and without. For me it seems louder without the cover because when the cover is off the fans/system makes a low pitch noise that is more audible and sounds like a machine/fan spinning. With it on, the PC makes a higher pitch noise that somewhat seems quieter but a hair more annoying in some cases.


It's because the cover is restrictive and the fans need to work harder I believe? If I stick my hand over one of my SP120's I can replicate the noise they make with the cover on which really shows that the cover is restrictive, in actual fact, if you slightly lift the cover the fans will stop making the noise.

It's because of this case that made me swap out the 900D for my next build to a CaseLabs SMA8 because honestly, after my 3rd corsair headset bit the dust... I question their product quality.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> if you slightly lift the cover the fans will stop making the noise.


Yup I thought about just placing the cover on the top without fully closing it, leaving about 1/2 to 1" of space. That covers dust from going in and at the same time allows air to flow through the sides.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> Would you consider X overclock stable for real world use if an oc doesn't pass IBT *purely because of heat*, but has the gflops to show that its faster then a previous OC and nothing is throttling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because its cold again from winter and I was messing with my OC. to see if increasing my CPU OC would give me some more frames in dying light (before I found the 1core temp fix)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest I've been able to get ibt to fully pass is 4.4, but anything above will not pass because of heat. IBT and prime95 make the CPU run hotter then any game I've played by *at least* 10c.
> 
> for giggles, right now I'm at 4.8 with 1.49xxV , its just under 1.5v and its "stable-ish" by that I mean it can do everything and anything, except prime and ibt, purely because of heat, it'll skyrocket past 70c and either I will manually stop it because I never like to see my cpu above 70c or it'll stop itself because I leave AMD CnQ enabled so it wont burn itself out.
> 
> I can play any I have game and it'll give me the fps boost you would expect going from my current 4.0 to 4.8, no restarts, hitches , hangs/freezes, throttles, nada that I've gotten with previous unstable OC's and it stays at 65c max while gaming. (its really cold in my room, I would never be able to do this in the summer)
> 
> So far I've been using this OC since yesterday without any issue while gaming, heavy multi tasking and even some video encoding, until I would try to stress test with prime or ibt of course, its not like the cores are automatically failing when I start prime same with ibt, they will keep going its just that it gets too hot to be comfortable enough to let it run.
> 
> I'm going to keep it at 4.8 for now and keep an eye on it and I know 99% of people will say "pass X amount or ibt runs of Y amount of hours in prime" but I was curious on what you all have to say if testing with those isn't an option.
> 
> Is there something aside from a plethora of games with varying intensities that I could test this OC stability that won't burn my CPU out in seconds like ibt and prime does?
> 
> Maybe I can keep this OC until it gets warm out again which then I'll drop it back down because I haven't seen any clue of this being unstable outside of the crazy heat when I run ibt/prime95.
> 
> Here are the games I've tried with this OC and have had no problems:
> Bf3
> Bf4
> Far cry 4
> Final Fantasy 13-2
> Dragon age 2
> Dragon age Inquisition
> Dying Light
> Dead rising 3
> Watch Dogs
> Minecraft
> Evil Within
> Assassins Creed Black flag
> Kerbal Space program
> and of course, crysis 3. You always gotta at least test crysis, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this 4.8 is truly stable, it may be worth getting a decent cooler for this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn't see it worth it because I can already do a mild OC with my junky TX-3 so I didn't see dropping the money to go from 4.0 to 4.5 to be worth it, but if I could get close to 5.0, then maaayyybbe look into it more again. (yes I still have that tx-3, it works works pretty well considering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


A bit :TLDR: But Stability is dependent on your usage. Not gonna say you need to pass IBT or Prime to call it that but that is the general consensus.

I can't really understand your point when you knew from the start, all you can blame is the HEAT. Just grab a decent cooler or stop gunning for higher CPU speed.


----------



## cssorkinman

These Avexir's clock up really easily
http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy



Maxmem stable, but not Aida 64 extreme.

Simple as can be, selected 2800mhz memory frequency , DOCP and left everthing else in auto


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Tightening timings can lead to instability for OCs honestly. Start off with the RAM at it's stock speeds or slower and a pretty loose timings to take memory out of the equation when a stability test goes wrong in an OC. Once you get a stable OC you like then you should start raising the speed of the RAM and trying to tighten the timings as much as possible while being stable.


The reason I'm asking is because the ram is causing the instability. I'm asking does tightening the ram make it stable. 2133 cas10 vs cas 9.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because the ram is causing the instability. I'm asking does tightening the ram make it stable. 2133 cas10 vs cas 9.


Tight means a lower number. So cas 9 would be tighter than cas 10, and would likely be harder to get stable than cas 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> These Avexir's clock up really easily
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy
> 
> 
> 
> Maxmem stable, but not Aida 64 extreme.
> 
> Simple as can be, selected 2800mhz memory frequency , DOCP and left everthing else in auto


Wow, that is some high clocking RAM.









In general, which do you find performs better with AMD, say 1866 8-9-9-24 or 2400 10-12-12-28?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because the ram is causing the instability. I'm asking does tightening the ram make it stable. 2133 cas10 vs cas 9.


Nope. If ram is causing you instability, try increasing CPU/NB volts.


----------



## DavetheDemon

I've got an FX-8350 overclocked to 4.7GHz. All eight cores enabled, everything stock besides the GHz speed. No voltage modifications or anything. My RAM/Memory speed is at 1600MHz. My heatsink is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Keeps it pretty cool at any time of year, even when overclocked.

I'd like to join ze club c:


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavetheDemon*
> 
> I've got an FX-8350 overclocked to 4.7GHz. All eight cores enabled, everything stock besides the GHz speed. No voltage modifications or anything. My RAM/Memory speed is at 1600MHz. My heatsink is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Keeps it pretty cool at any time of year, even when overclocked.
> 
> I'd like to join ze club c:


what do you call pretty cool? 212 isn't known for keeping an overclock like that cool anytime....I also doubt you didn't change vcore and ran at 4.7


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavetheDemon*
> 
> I've got an FX-8350 overclocked to 4.7GHz. All eight cores enabled, everything stock besides the GHz speed. No voltage modifications or anything. My RAM/Memory speed is at 1600MHz. My heatsink is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Keeps it pretty cool at any time of year, even when overclocked.
> 
> I'd like to join ze club c:


You know voltage on auto means it automatically overvolts if you overclock cpu speed, just throwing that out there~

Also APM master mode enabled (edit: this is on by default) keeps the CPU within TDP limit by dynamically underclocking cores when the power consumption goes too high.
But feel free to enjoy the setup as is, might as well work just fine! (unless you play like, BF4 or something I don't know. I don't play multicore games)


----------



## Kevin28115

I know tigher means lower cas number and that it is suppose to be more stable with looser timings. However, as said before my prime 95 stability at cas9 lasts about 20 minutes where as cas 10 lasted 3 minutes.

As for increasing cpu/nb voltage I had mine set at 1.3 but it was unstable with ibt at maximum x10 but dropping it to 1.15v-1.2v made it stable.

basically here is what happened from the start. I had ibt stable by dropping the cpu/nb voltage so i went to test with prime95. Prime failed within a few minutes so I decided to up the voltage (ram voltage) and mess with ram I dropped the timing from 10 to 9 and I get about 20 minutes of stability. I thought this was just a fluke so I repeated it. It did the same thing. Which is why I'm asking these questions. I've read things from having high cpu/nb voltage could case instability to that it is false and tighter ram could increase stability to it causes the instability. A tad bit confused


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because the ram is causing the instability. I'm asking does tightening the ram make it stable. 2133 cas10 vs cas 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Tight means a lower number. So cas 9 would be tighter than cas 10, and would likely be harder to get stable than cas 10.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> These Avexir's clock up really easily
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy
> 
> 
> 
> Maxmem stable, but not Aida 64 extreme.
> 
> Simple as can be, selected 2800mhz memory frequency , DOCP and left everthing else in auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, that is some high clocking RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, which do you find performs better with AMD, say 1866 8-9-9-24 or 2400 10-12-12-28?
Click to expand...

If you are using AIDA 64 extreme to do the measuring, the latter seems to give better numbers for me. But there are so many other things involved that it's hard to call a definitive winner. I have a set of CL7 2000mhz + DDR3 incoming that might make things interesting, I'll post scores from those as I get them.
So far the 2400 mhz beasts produce better numbers in AIDA 64, but Im just getting started with the Avexirs.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> I know tigher means lower cas number and that it is suppose to be more stable with looser timings. However, as said before my prime 95 stability at cas9 lasts about 20 minutes where as cas 10 lasted 3 minutes.


See that's both not stable.








How long it takes to tell you in Prime95 that it's not stable does not make a statement how much closer or further away you are from stability.~


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you are using AIDA 64 extreme to do the measuring, the latter seems to give better numbers for me. But there are so many other things involved that it's hard to call a definitive winner. I have a set of CL7 2000mhz + DDR3 incoming that might make things interesting, I'll post scores from those as I get them.
> So far the 2400 mhz beasts produce better numbers in AIDA 64, but Im just getting started with the Avexirs.


I am looking at these, but there are zero reviews lol. they seem to offer nice timings for the speed. So thought I would put that question out there. I would prefer low or semi-low profile sticks, and they do not have huge fins on them.

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> See that's both not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long it takes to tell you in Prime95 that it's not stable does not make a statement how much closer or further away you are from stability.~


would like to know how prime95 works now as well as ibt. Also why one would last longer than the other in the stability test.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you are using AIDA 64 extreme to do the measuring, the latter seems to give better numbers for me. But there are so many other things involved that it's hard to call a definitive winner. I have a set of CL7 2000mhz + DDR3 incoming that might make things interesting, I'll post scores from those as I get them.
> So far the 2400 mhz beasts produce better numbers in AIDA 64, but Im just getting started with the Avexirs.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at these, but there are zero reviews lol. they seem to offer nice timings for the speed. So thought I would put that question out there. I would prefer low or semi-low profile sticks, and they do not have huge fins on them.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

The cl7 2000 capable set that is on the way are Mushkin redlines @ 1600mhz 6-8-6-24 . I have a 2x2gb set that is 5 years old, one stick has some issues so I bought a 3x2 from fleabay , toss the bad stick and run 4x2.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The cl7 2000 capable set that is on the way are Mushkin redlines @ 1600mhz 6-8-6-24 . I have a 2x2gb set that is 5 years old, one stick has some issues so I bought a 3x2 from fleabay , toss the bad stick and run 4x2.


Ah, interesting indeed. cl7 2000 should be pretty nice. Are you concerned whether your stick will play nice with the 3 new ones?

Also what do you think about the kit I am looking at? Any recommendations?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The cl7 2000 capable set that is on the way are Mushkin redlines @ 1600mhz 6-8-6-24 . I have a 2x2gb set that is 5 years old, one stick has some issues so I bought a 3x2 from fleabay , toss the bad stick and run 4x2.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, interesting indeed. cl7 2000 should be pretty nice. Are you concerned whether your stick will play nice with the 3 new ones?
> 
> Also what do you think about the kit I am looking at? Any recommendations?
Click to expand...

They are pretty finicky, but once you get them configured they are pretty good. I think they are the same sticks, just packaged 3x2gb for the intel setups back then. Time will tell







.

I really am not the one to ask about ram , honestly I'm a nub. With the motherboard you have, I think 2400mhz might be a tall order, the CHV-Z has a lot of advantages over others when going for high frequencies on the memory. I'd shoot for some low latency 2133 kits or 1866 in your position.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They are pretty finicky, but once you get them configured they are pretty good. I think they are the same sticks, just packaged 3x2gb for the intel setups back then. Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I really am not the one to ask about ram , honestly I'm a nub. With the motherboard you have, I think 2400mhz might be a tall order, the CHV-Z has a lot of advantages over others when going for high frequencies on the memory. I'd shoot for some low latency 2133 kits or 1866 in your position.


In my bios the memory speed options go to 2400 MHz, although I had this memory in mind for a Sabertooth. I have been wanting to use my old parts for a second machine. So since I would like to try and push this chip on another MB, I figured now would be a good time to get another board and use this board and RAM for the second machine. If this chip is still stuck then at least I will have two boards.

Then later on I can figure out cooling, and possibly another chip.


----------



## Benjiw

I can't clock my 1600 mis matched ram to 2000mhz max I can get is 1800 at 10-10-10-28


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> Would you consider X overclock stable for real world use if an oc doesn't pass IBT *purely because of heat*, but has the gflops to show that its faster then a previous OC and nothing is throttling.
> 
> I ask because its cold again from winter and I was messing with my OC. to see if increasing my CPU OC would give me some more frames in dying light (before I found the 1core temp fix)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest I've been able to get ibt to fully pass is 4.4, but anything above will not pass because of heat. IBT and prime95 make the CPU run hotter then any game I've played by *at least* 10c.
> 
> for giggles, right now I'm at 4.8 with 1.49xxV , its just under 1.5v and its "stable-ish" by that I mean it can do everything and anything, except prime and ibt, purely because of heat, it'll skyrocket past 70c and either I will manually stop it because I never like to see my cpu above 70c or it'll stop itself because I leave AMD CnQ enabled so it wont burn itself out.
> 
> I can play any I have game and it'll give me the fps boost you would expect going from my current 4.0 to 4.8, no restarts, hitches , hangs/freezes, throttles, nada that I've gotten with previous unstable OC's and it stays at 65c max while gaming. (its really cold in my room, I would never be able to do this in the summer)
> 
> So far I've been using this OC since yesterday without any issue while gaming, heavy multi tasking and even some video encoding, until I would try to stress test with prime or ibt of course, its not like the cores are automatically failing when I start prime same with ibt, they will keep going its just that it gets too hot to be comfortable enough to let it run.
> 
> I'm going to keep it at 4.8 for now and keep an eye on it and I know 99% of people will say "pass X amount or ibt runs of Y amount of hours in prime" but I was curious on what you all have to say if testing with those isn't an option.
> 
> Is there something aside from a plethora of games with varying intensities that I could test this OC stability that won't burn my CPU out in seconds like ibt and prime does?
> 
> Maybe I can keep this OC until it gets warm out again which then I'll drop it back down because I haven't seen any clue of this being unstable outside of the crazy heat when I run ibt/prime95.
> 
> Here are the games I've tried with this OC and have had no problems:
> Bf3
> Bf4
> Far cry 4
> Final Fantasy 13-2
> Dragon age 2
> Dragon age Inquisition
> Dying Light
> Dead rising 3
> Watch Dogs
> Minecraft
> Evil Within
> Assassins Creed Black flag
> Kerbal Space program
> and of course, crysis 3. You always gotta at least test crysis, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this 4.8 is truly stable, it may be worth getting a decent cooler for this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn't see it worth it because I can already do a mild OC with my junky TX-3 so I didn't see dropping the money to go from 4.0 to 4.5 to be worth it, but if I could get close to 5.0, then maaayyybbe look into it more again. (yes I still have that tx-3, it works works pretty well considering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> Would you consider X overclock stable for real world use if an oc doesn't pass IBT *purely because of heat*, but has the gflops to show that its faster then a previous OC and nothing is throttling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because its cold again from winter and I was messing with my OC. to see if increasing my CPU OC would give me some more frames in dying light (before I found the 1core temp fix)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The highest I've been able to get ibt to fully pass is 4.4, but anything above will not pass because of heat. IBT and prime95 make the CPU run hotter then any game I've played by *at least* 10c.
> 
> for giggles, right now I'm at 4.8 with 1.49xxV , its just under 1.5v and its "stable-ish" by that I mean it can do everything and anything, except prime and ibt, purely because of heat, it'll skyrocket past 70c and either I will manually stop it because I never like to see my cpu above 70c or it'll stop itself because I leave AMD CnQ enabled so it wont burn itself out.
> 
> I can play any I have game and it'll give me the fps boost you would expect going from my current 4.0 to 4.8, no restarts, hitches , hangs/freezes, throttles, nada that I've gotten with previous unstable OC's and it stays at 65c max while gaming. (its really cold in my room, I would never be able to do this in the summer)
> 
> So far I've been using this OC since yesterday without any issue while gaming, heavy multi tasking and even some video encoding, until I would try to stress test with prime or ibt of course, its not like the cores are automatically failing when I start prime same with ibt, they will keep going its just that it gets too hot to be comfortable enough to let it run.
> 
> I'm going to keep it at 4.8 for now and keep an eye on it and I know 99% of people will say "pass X amount or ibt runs of Y amount of hours in prime" but I was curious on what you all have to say if testing with those isn't an option.
> 
> Is there something aside from a plethora of games with varying intensities that I could test this OC stability that won't burn my CPU out in seconds like ibt and prime does?
> 
> Maybe I can keep this OC until it gets warm out again which then I'll drop it back down because I haven't seen any clue of this being unstable outside of the crazy heat when I run ibt/prime95.
> 
> Here are the games I've tried with this OC and have had no problems:
> Bf3
> Bf4
> Far cry 4
> Final Fantasy 13-2
> Dragon age 2
> Dragon age Inquisition
> Dying Light
> Dead rising 3
> Watch Dogs
> Minecraft
> Evil Within
> Assassins Creed Black flag
> Kerbal Space program
> and of course, crysis 3. You always gotta at least test crysis, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this 4.8 is truly stable, it may be worth getting a decent cooler for this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn't see it worth it because I can already do a mild OC with my junky TX-3 so I didn't see dropping the money to go from 4.0 to 4.5 to be worth it, but if I could get close to 5.0, then maaayyybbe look into it more again. (yes I still have that tx-3, it works works pretty well considering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> A bit :TLDR: But Stability is dependent on your usage. Not gonna say you need to pass IBT or Prime to call it that but that is the general consensus.
> 
> I can't really understand your point when you knew from the start, all you can blame is the HEAT. Just grab a decent cooler or stop gunning for higher CPU speed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> See that's both not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long it takes to tell you in Prime95 that it's not stable does not make a statement how much closer or further away you are from stability.~
> 
> 
> 
> would like to know how prime95 works now as well as ibt. Also why one would last longer than the other in the stability test.
Click to expand...





first you can have what ever level of stability you want and makes you happy !

but here is a great read on stability


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavetheDemon*
> 
> I've got an FX-8350 overclocked to 4.7GHz. All eight cores enabled, everything stock besides the GHz speed. No voltage modifications or anything. My RAM/Memory speed is at 1600MHz. My heatsink is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Keeps it pretty cool at any time of year, even when overclocked.
> 
> I'd like to join ze club c:


welcome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DavetheDemon*
> 
> I've got an FX-8350 overclocked to 4.7GHz. All eight cores enabled, everything stock besides the GHz speed. No voltage modifications or anything. My RAM/Memory speed is at 1600MHz. My heatsink is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Keeps it pretty cool at any time of year, even when overclocked.
> 
> I'd like to join ze club c:
> 
> 
> 
> You know voltage on auto means it automatically overvolts if you overclock cpu speed, just throwing that out there~
> 
> Also APM master mode enabled (edit: this is on by default) keeps the CPU within TDP limit by dynamically underclocking cores when the power consumption goes too high.
> But feel free to enjoy the setup as is, might as well work just fine! (unless you play like, BF4 or something I don't know. I don't play multicore games)
Click to expand...

correct


----------



## pshootr

I think I might go for these Mushkin Redlines, as they seem to have the best timings I could find on 2400 MHz RAM. Or I could wait until I have more dough and get a 16 Gb. kit for Star Citizen.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think I might go for these Mushkin Redlines, as they seem to have the best timings I could find on 2400 MHz RAM. Or I could wait until I have more dough and get a 16 Gb. kit for Star Citizen.


I find that I benefit a lot from having 16gigs of ram for all my adobe programs and stuff so tend to recommend 16gig as a minimum for work and games, with games starting to push things a bit more, 8gig won't cut it in the next couple of years.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I find that I benefit a lot from having 16gigs of ram for all my adobe programs and stuff so tend to recommend 16gig as a minimum for work and games, with games starting to push things a bit more, 8gig won't cut it in the next couple of years.


I think you are rite. I am going to hold off on the RAM until I can get a 16GB kit, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mega Man

there is a CL9 kit but it is extremely rare now , comes in stock once in a blue moon

only in 4gb modules ( 2x4/4x4 )


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavetheDemon*
> 
> I've got an FX-8350 overclocked to 4.7GHz. All eight cores enabled, everything stock besides the GHz speed. No voltage modifications or anything. My RAM/Memory speed is at 1600MHz. My heatsink is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo. Keeps it pretty cool at any time of year, even when overclocked.
> 
> I'd like to join ze club c:


proof that you have 4.7GHz stable on a Hyper 212. I call BS until I see solid proof. Because we currently know it is impossibly to get 4.7GHz anywhere near stable on a 212 with reasonable Ambients. 20x runs of IBT AVX or an equivalent run of Prime 95.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> These Avexir's clock up really easily
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy
> 
> 
> 
> Maxmem stable, but not Aida 64 extreme.
> 
> Simple as can be, selected 2800mhz memory frequency , DOCP and left everthing else in auto


How do you get that Ram going so fast! I though AMD's didn't like much more than 2133-2400.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> These Avexir's clock up really easily
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy
> 
> 
> 
> Maxmem stable, but not Aida 64 extreme.
> 
> Simple as can be, selected 2800mhz memory frequency , DOCP and left everthing else in auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get that Ram going so fast! I though AMD's didn't like much more than 2133-2400.
Click to expand...

It has a lot to do with his board. AMD will run fast ram with a good chip. Sometimes it'll run the same ram higher than an intel will, I think cause it (the ram) doesn't have to work as hard.
@ pshooter
A couple things about FX and 2400 ram. In my opinion, you can run 2400 but 1866-2133 is better suited for the CPU. You won't see any real gains with the faster ram over tighter timings on slower ram. Especially not in day to day use. It will likely make your current OC harder to stabilize and need a bit more Volts. Then toss in 16Gb and it just gets harder. Unless you're using software like benji ( adobe, vid editing, recoding) that'll actually utilize that much ram you're just throwing money away and making things harder on yourself. 16Gb is harder on the IMC even at 1600 let alone at 2400.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> These Avexir's clock up really easily
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy
> 
> 
> 
> Maxmem stable, but not Aida 64 extreme.
> 
> Simple as can be, selected 2800mhz memory frequency , DOCP and left everthing else in auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get that Ram going so fast! I though AMD's didn't like much more than 2133-2400.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It has a lot to do with his board*. AMD will run fast ram with a good chip. Sometimes it'll run the same ram higher than an intel will, I think cause it (the ram) doesn't have to work as hard.
> @ pshooter
> A couple things about FX and 2400 ram. In my opinion, you can run 2400 but 1866-2133 is better suited for the CPU. You won't see any real gains with the faster ram over tighter timings on slower ram. Especially not in day to day use. It will likely make your current OC harder to stabilize and need a bit more Volts. Then toss in 16Gb and it just gets harder. Unless you're using software like benji ( adobe, vid editing, recoding) that'll actually utilize that much ram you're just throwing money away and making things harder on yourself. 16Gb is harder on the IMC even at 1600 let alone at 2400.
Click to expand...

Yes, it has a lot to do with the CHV-Z's exceptional abilities

I see many people that have the mistaken Idea that AMD can't run high frequency ram, this is false and until the introduction of Haswell, AMD held 9 of the top 10 frequency records for DDR3.

Having said that, high frequencies do not equal better performance, it just depends on what hardware you have and how you are measuring performance. In my very particular situation, I haven't been able to beat the performance of my Kingston beasts at 2400+ in Aida 64 tests.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, it has a lot to do with the CHV-Z's exceptional abilities
> 
> I see many people that have the mistaken Idea that AMD can't run high frequency ram, this is false and until the introduction of Haswell, AMD held 9 of the top 10 frequency records for DDR3.
> 
> Having said that, high frequencies do not equal better performance, it just depends on what hardware you have and how you are measuring performance. In my very particular situation, I haven't been able to beat the performance of my Kingston beasts at 2400+ in Aida 64 tests.


With your motherboard... What kind of CPU_NB and DRAM voltages does DOCP "default to" when you were testing @ DDR3-2800? I was also wondering about stability... Is it Superpi32M stable, HyperPi32M (~4 threads) or will it pass HCI MemTest?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, it has a lot to do with the CHV-Z's exceptional abilities
> 
> I see many people that have the mistaken Idea that AMD can't run high frequency ram, this is false and until the introduction of Haswell, AMD held 9 of the top 10 frequency records for DDR3.
> 
> Having said that, high frequencies do not equal better performance, it just depends on what hardware you have and how you are measuring performance. In my very particular situation, I haven't been able to beat the performance of my Kingston beasts at 2400+ in Aida 64 tests.
> 
> 
> 
> With your motherboard... What kind of CPU_NB and DRAM voltages does DOCP "default to" when you were testing @ DDR3-2800? I was also wondering about stability... Is it Superpi32M stable, HyperPi32M (~4 threads) or will it pass HCI MemTest?
Click to expand...

1.4 to 1.45 at 2400mhz and above. Stability wise, it was borderline, like I said, it ran Maxmem but crashed during Aida testing about midway through it. I don't think it would be real good at superpi because of the latency the higher timings introduce. I'll play with it a bit and get back to you.

I'm a little puzzled why it doesn't seem to perform as well as the beasts , even with tighter primary timings etc. It must be in the design/hardware of the sticks themselves or the tertiary timings/settings the board chooses when using auto and DOCP.


----------



## Johan45

Could be that the beasts are double sided VS the Avexir being single? Tertiary timings can make a big difference and often are overlooked.

When I was saying that the differences in performance would be negligible I was leaning toward the average user and from what I have seen in many threads 16Gb of 2400 can be a nightmare for many users. I just didn't think that pshooter needed the aggravation.


----------



## MiladEd

My VRM cooling solution. It seems to work fine!

BTW. How do I set the fan permanently on a lower RPM, because the noise is awful!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Could be that the beasts are double sided VS *the Avexir being single*? Tertiary timings can make a big difference and often are overlooked.
> 
> When I was saying that the differences in performance would be negligible I was leaning toward the average user and from what I have seen in many threads 16Gb of 2400 can be a nightmare for many users. I just didn't think that pshooter needed the aggravation.


I'm thinking that's it, it has about a 20% handicap on read speeds, compared to the beasts.

I would wholeheartedly agree, pshooter would be better off with a low cl set at 2133.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm a little puzzled why it doesn't seem to perform as well as the beasts , even with tighter primary timings etc. It must be in the design/hardware of the sticks themselves or the tertiary timings/settings the board chooses when using auto and DOCP.


I went back a few pages and looked for a link to Avexir kit but didn't see one?... Is the Avexir a 2x4GB and single-sided ic kit? How about the Beast kit... 2x4GB/4x4GB single-sided?... Or 2x8GB double-sided?... Links?... Most likely the ic for both kits are either Samsung or Hynix ic...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm a little puzzled why it doesn't seem to perform as well as the beasts , even with tighter primary timings etc. It must be in the design/hardware of the sticks themselves or the tertiary timings/settings the board chooses when using auto and DOCP.
> 
> 
> 
> I went back a few pages and looked for a link to Avexir kit but didn't see one?... Is the Avexir a 2x4GB and single-sided ic kit? How about the Beast kit... 2x4GB/4x4GB single-sided?... Or 2x8GB double-sided?... Links?... Most likely the ic for both kits are either Samsung or Hynix ic...
Click to expand...

Avexir blitz 1.1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050055115%20600006050%20600523472%20600462043%20600453361%20600327717%20600324495%20600311420%20600006145&IsNodeId=1&cm%5Fsp=CAT%2DMemory%5F7%2D%5F%2DVisNav%2D%5F%2DExtremeGame
Kingston beasts
Part Number: HX324C11T3K4/16
http://www.kingston.com/us/hyperx/memory/beast


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> My VRM cooling solution. It seems to work fine!
> 
> BTW. How do I set the fan permanently on a lower RPM, because the noise is awful!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DAT power cable.. looks like a serpent eating your VOLTz hahhahahha


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> My VRM cooling solution. It seems to work fine!
> 
> BTW. How do I set the fan permanently on a lower RPM, because the noise is awful!


You can use a reducer cable that comes with some fans or set your mobo header to a lower rpm in bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> DAT power cable.. looks like a serpent eating your VOLTz hahhahahha


Nice analogy, that cable should run behind your motherboard.


----------



## Alastair

How can you tell RAM is double sided when you want to buy them? It isn't like I saw sellers advertising them as single or double sided when I was in the market.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How can you tell RAM is double sided when you want to buy them? It isn't like I saw sellers advertising them as single or double sided when I was in the market.


It's not fool-proof but often the part numbers will contain '1R' or '2R' depending on if it's 1 Rank or 2 Ranks. I know corsair does this, I'm sure others do too.


----------



## Alastair

Is there any major advantage to 1 sided vs 2 sided?


----------



## Johan45

Most 4 gig sticks are anymore since the IC have a higher density. 8 gig is double sided.
Quote:


> Is there any major advantage to 1 sided vs 2 sided?


Better performance / higher bandwidth


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Most 4 gig sticks are anymore since the IC have a higher density. 8 gig is double sided.
> Better performance / higher bandwidth


which is which







single is better?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Most 4 gig sticks are anymore since the IC have a higher density. 8 gig is double sided.
> Better performance / higher bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> which is which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> single is better?
Click to expand...

Double sided are faster. Just by a bit but noticeable when benching.
When gaming/ surfing whatever you won't notice any difference.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> DAT power cable.. looks like a serpent eating your VOLTz hahhahahha


The guy who assembled it (they did it for free at the shop I got my parts from, so I let him do it) had no idea how to cable manage. The side panel wouldn't close without cables getting in the way of the side panel fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can use a reducer cable that comes with some fans or set your mobo header to a lower rpm in bios.
> Nice analogy, that cable should run behind your motherboard.


The BIOS setting only lowered to aroun 4300 RPM ( it was running at 6500 originally... man I felt like I was behind a jet engine while it was preparing for take off!!1eleven) which was still pretty noisy... I installed SpeedFan and lowered it to aroun 3000 RPM which is basically silent.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think you are rite. I am going to hold off on the RAM until I can get a 16GB kit, thanks for the reply.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can use a reducer cable that comes with some fans or set your mobo header to a lower rpm in bios.
> Nice analogy, that cable should run behind your motherboard.


You can run them in front but semi hidden using PCI-e cards, they have a notch in them for doing just that.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Thinking of getting another R9 290 soon to maximize my performance for Witcher 3, future games and to play at 3200x1800. There is no point in going 3-way crossfire right? Also I feel bad for my Phenom II X6 because the FX 8350 gets 2 R9 290 instead of sharing one with it haha.


----------



## miklkit

Well, it seems I wuz wrong when I said my 9590 popped. I finally gotaroundtoit and put it in the GD80 and it running fine with everything at default settings.

It musta been the Sabertooth freaking out and crashing.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Avexir blitz 1.1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050055115%20600006050%20600523472%20600462043%20600453361%20600327717%20600324495%20600311420%20600006145&IsNodeId=1&cm%5Fsp=CAT%2DMemory%5F7%2D%5F%2DVisNav%2D%5F%2DExtremeGame
> Kingston beasts
> Part Number: HX324C11T3K4/16
> http://www.kingston.com/us/hyperx/memory/beast


Thanks for the links...

I took a quick try with my combo but I had no luck at getting ~DDR3-2800 to boot... Maybe this particular sample chip does not like running with dram speeds that high??

Once pushing north of ~2700 is where I seem to start having trouble. I guess I'll have to do some more testing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Avexir blitz 1.1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%2050055115%20600006050%20600523472%20600462043%20600453361%20600327717%20600324495%20600311420%20600006145&IsNodeId=1&cm%5Fsp=CAT%2DMemory%5F7%2D%5F%2DVisNav%2D%5F%2DExtremeGame
> Kingston beasts
> Part Number: HX324C11T3K4/16
> http://www.kingston.com/us/hyperx/memory/beast
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links...
> 
> I took a quick try with my combo but I had no luck at getting ~DDR3-2800 to boot... Maybe this particular sample chip does not like running with dram speeds that high??
> 
> Once pushing north of ~2700 is where I seem to start having trouble. I guess I'll have to do some more testing.
Click to expand...

Try manually setting the timings to 12-14-14-35, I'll bet you get it.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Try manually setting the timings to 12-14-14-35, I'll bet you get it.


Yes... I did try 12-14-14-35... but no go... and I messed around with the voltages/timings as well as tried DOCP and "auto" defaults. The Team kit is single s/s Hynix MFR and I also have some kits with d/s Hynix CFR and d/s Samsung ic. I'm not sure what up yet?... So I'll have to do more testing.


----------



## Johan45

Did you loosen up the tRFC and read to read write to read etc...? I managed 2933 on a 16Gb set of geil evo 1600 http://valid.x86.fr/nee2p8


----------



## BruceB

Scince we're on the subject of RAM...
I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in the last 4594 pages, but: I currently have 2x4GB 1333MHz RAM (@ 9-9-9-24-34); will I see any Performance improvement with my FX8350 if I were to get some faster RAM?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you loosen up the tRFC and read to read write to read etc...? I managed 2933 on a 16Gb set of geil evo 1600 http://valid.x86.fr/nee2p8


No... I adjusted just the primary timings and tRC...

Everything else was left on auto... I can look at the tRFC setting(s) on the next attempt but I don't know much about the others?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Scince we're on the subject of RAM...
> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in the last 4594 pages, but: I currently have 2x4GB 1333MHz RAM (@ 9-9-9-24-34); will I see any Performance improvement with my FX8350 if I were to get some faster RAM?


Short answer is yes. With some 1866 9-10-9 you would likely see a noticeable difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you loosen up the tRFC and read to read write to read etc...? I managed 2933 on a 16Gb set of geil evo 1600 http://valid.x86.fr/nee2p8
> 
> 
> 
> No... I adjusted just the primary timings and tRC...
> 
> Everything else was left on auto... I can look at the tRFC setting(s) on the next attempt but I don't know much about the others?
Click to expand...

Just pretend it's a cpu, use AMD OD and you can play with timings in Windows to see what kind of effect they have. You can't really raise the speed unless you raise the FSB but it's how I learned and still learning I might add.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you loosen up the tRFC and read to read write to read etc...? I managed 2933 on a 16Gb set of geil evo 1600 http://valid.x86.fr/nee2p8


I had a Geil set of 1600 cl 9 that would clock up to around 2133 that actually gave me my best 3 d mark physics score.


----------



## Johan45

They are decent ram but this set has been causing me some issues with the FX. I need to set a lot of timings manually or I get odd crashes from it.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Short answer is yes. With some 1866 9-10-9 you would likely see a noticeable difference.


Thanks for the Response. What Kind of improvement could I expect from an 1866 CL9 kit? Are there any reliable Benchmarks about this? (I could only find ones which contradicted each other or themselves or had dodgey testing methodology







)


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ pshooter
> A couple things about FX and 2400 ram. In my opinion, you can run 2400 but 1866-2133 is better suited for the CPU. You won't see any real gains with the faster ram over tighter timings on slower ram. Especially not in day to day use. It will likely make your current OC harder to stabilize and need a bit more Volts. Then toss in 16Gb and it just gets harder. Unless you're using software like benji ( adobe, vid editing, recoding) that'll actually utilize that much ram you're just throwing money away and making things harder on yourself. 16Gb is harder on the IMC even at 1600 let alone at 2400.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm thinking that's it, it has about a 20% handicap on read speeds, compared to the beasts.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly agree, pshooter would be better off with a low cl set at 2133.


Based on this information, I think I will look at 8Gb 2133 kits. If I end up wanting 16Gb for Star-Citizen, then I guess I could always get a second 8Gb kit. So far I am looking at Gskill Sniper series 2133, the timings seem good and apparently they can run at 2400 if desired.

So what do you think about the kit mentioned above? And would your recommendation change at all if I were to concider the CHV instead of the Sabertooth?

Thanks a lot for the input guys.


----------



## Johan45

I have the sniper and it will clock quite high my best for stableish benching was 2510 10-12-11


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Based on this information, I think I will look at 8Gb 2133 kits. If I end up wanting 16Gb for Star-Citizen, then I guess I could always get a second 8Gb kit. So far I am looking at Gskill Sniper series 2133, the timings seem good and apparently they can run at 2400 if desired.
> 
> So what do you think about the kit mentioned above? And would your recommendation change at all if I were to concider the CHV instead of the Sabertooth?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the input guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Based on this information, I think I will look at 8Gb 2133 kits. If I end up wanting 16Gb for Star-Citizen, then I guess I could always get a second 8Gb kit. So far I am looking at Gskill Sniper series 2133, the timings seem good and apparently they can run at 2400 if desired.
> 
> So what do you think about the kit mentioned above? And would your recommendation change at all if I were to concider the CHV instead of the Sabertooth?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the input guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have the sniper and it will clock quite high my best for stableish benching was 2510 10-12-11


I have the same timings on mine only its the ripjaws x series... its decent and runs as rated i havent overclocked it yet though... just plugged in base clocks and ran... honestly though the sniper kit is probably better....


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have the sniper and it will clock quite high my best for stableish benching was 2510 10-12-11


Nice. So the sniper kit I mentioned would perhaps be my best choice for all reasons considered? What if I were to get a CHV-z, would you still recommend I stick with the 2133 MHz kits?

Also, Micro Center is the only site I found who has the CHV-z in stock for a reasonable price. Are they a good seller? I noticed that they only allow returns on the board within 15 days.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I have the same timings on mine only its the ripjaws x series... its decent and runs as rated i havent overclocked it yet though... just plugged in base clocks and ran... honestly though the sniper kit is probably better....


Thanks for the info. BTW what cooler were you running before you got your H220x?


----------



## Johan45

Just get something nice between 1866 and 2133 and you'll be fine. If you'r ejust gaming and such you don't need the CHV-z. It's a nice board, don't get me wrong but yours will do you just fine.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just get something nice between 1866 and 2133 and you'll be fine. If you'r ejust gaming and such you don't need the CHV-z. It's a nice board, don't get me wrong but yours will do you just fine.


Thing is. I have been wanting to build a second pc with some of my old parts, and I just need a MB and some ram to do it. So I am handing down items from this rig for the second rig. I have also been having issues running this chip past 1.4v or IBT insta-freezes before heat can even becomes an issue. So I'm hoping I can push this chip further with another board, and if not its ok because I want another board anyways in order to be able to have two rigs.

I actually love this Asrock board. I have been running it for over 3 years now, and I really like it. But I wonder if it is the reason I am having the issue mentioned above with IBT at 4.7GHz or above (actually it appears to do with voltage and not nessesarily clock speed) 4.6 will cause the same issue if at 1.4v or above. Anyhow, as I said I am in the market for a second board so I can build another pc. If a new board allows me to clock this chip higher, its just a bonus.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thanks for the info. BTW what cooler were you running before you got your H220x?


the phanteks ph12 I think this one
http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=35-709-018

To be fair I had an h80i and it crapped out in a few days so I bought the phanteks...it wasn't bad but the h220x is league's above it and expandable


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thing is. I have been wanting to build a *second* pc with some of my old parts, and I just need a MB and some ram to do it. So I am handing down items from this rig for the *second* rig. I have also been having issues running this chip past 1.4v or IBT insta-freezes before heat can even becomes an issue. So I'm hoping I can push this chip further with *another board*, and if not its ok because I want *another board* anyways in order to be able to have two rigs.
> 
> I actually love this Asrock board. I have been running it for over 3 years now, and I really like it. But I wonder if it is the reason I am having the issue mentioned above with IBT at 4.7GHz or above (actually it appears to do with voltage and not nessesarily clock speed) 4.6 will cause the same issue if at 1.4v or above. Anyhow, as I said I am in the market for a *second board* so I can build another pc. If a new board allows me to clock this chip higher its just a bonus.


In general CPUs rarely seem to be the problem for me and from what little I've seen online. Might have to do with voltage like you said and maybe in relation to your board. There are some people who think poorly of Asrock's board even if they are advertised/is 8+2 or 12+2 compared to Gigabyte/Asus/MSI 8+2 boards.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the phanteks ph12 I think this one
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=35-709-018


The link does not show the cooler.

Did you ever try 4.8 with that cooler? And if so, how would you describe any failure such as high temp, instability, or instantly freezing with a stress test?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> The link does not show the cooler.
> 
> Did you ever try 4.8 with that cooler? And if so, how would you describe any failure such as high temp, instability, or instantly freezing with a stress test?


at the time I was using the asrock fatality killer (step below yours) and couldn't break 4.8 due to board limitations but it was also near thermal limits as well and by.that I mean I wouldn't recommend anyone running one that hot...I never used it with my saber but the same chip ran at 4.8 on the saber with lower volts due to better power delivery and llc...I never got lockups or blue screens but it was near 70 under load...I could pass very high ibt but it was scary temps lol


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> In general CPUs rarely seem to be the problem for me and from what little I've seen online. Might have to do with voltage like you said and maybe in relation to your board. There are some people who think poorly of Asrock's board even if they are advertised/is 8+2 or 12+2 compared to Gigabyte/Asus/MSI 8+2 boards.


Many people have said the same, that it is not the CPU. And as far as Asrock, maybe there is some truth about what is said about the VRM, but I'm not sure. But I can tell you that this board has been running flawlessly 24/7 for over 3 years now. Only thing I question is if it is capable of stability at more than 1.4v with FX. D1nky had his benching at 5GHz+ but he did have some issues getting there I believe. I wish he was on the forums so I could pick his brain.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> at the time I was using the asrock fatality killer (step below yours) and couldn't break 4.8 due to board limitations but it was also near thermal limits as well and by.that I mean I wouldn't recommend anyone running one that hot...I never used it with my saber but the same chip ran at 4.8 on the saber with lower volts due to better power delivery and llc...I never got lockups or blue screens but it was near 70 under load...I could pass very high ibt but it was scary temps lol


Ok, thank you. So instafreezing in my case is not heat related like many seem to think.

It seems to be a chip limitation voltage wise, or a MB limitation. Or very unlikely a PSU related issue.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> at the time I was using the asrock fatality killer (step below yours) and couldn't break 4.8 due to board limitations but it was also near thermal limits as well and by.that I mean I wouldn't recommend anyone running one that hot...I never used it with my saber but the same chip ran at 4.8 on the saber with lower volts due to better power delivery and llc...I never got lockups or blue screens but it was near 70 under load...I could pass very high ibt but it was scary temps lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thank you. So instafreezing in my case is not heat related like many seem to think.
Click to expand...

Pssst,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



IT'S THE HEAT! lol
What he is demonstrating is the difference between water cooling and air cooling on the VIshera's


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pssst,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S THE HEAT! lol
> What he is demonstrating is the difference between water cooling and air cooling on the VIshera's


hehe.

But here is the thing, if 1.392v with occasional tips to 1.4v keeps temps in check, then how could going slightly above 1.4v cause such fast skyrockets that would cause instafreeze? If anything I should see high temp then crash/freeze.

I value your input as always, but I honestly think there is more to this issue than just a little added heat.









Maybe I should mail you my chip so you can test it







Then I will know its either cooling or MB or chip lol.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> at the time I was using the asrock fatality killer (step below yours) and couldn't break 4.8 due to board limitations but it was also near thermal limits as well and by.that I mean I wouldn't recommend anyone running one that hot...I never used it with my saber but the same chip ran at 4.8 on the saber with lower volts due to better power delivery and llc...I never got lockups or blue screens but it was near 70 under load...I could pass very high ibt but it was scary temps lol


I think I misunderstood what he said. Apparently he never ran 4.8 with his air cooler.

However there is a member on here who does. He is using the Silver Arrow.

I am used to the routine of running in to high temps and stability issues near the limit. But not going from stable to instafreeze within a small voltage bump.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> hehe.
> 
> But here is the thing, if 1.392v with occasional tips to 1.4v keeps temps in check, then how could going slightly above 1.4v cause such fast skyrockets that would cause instafreeze? If anything I should see high temp then crash.
> 
> I value your input as always, but I honestly think there is more to this issue than just a little added heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should mail you my chip so you can test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I will know its either cooling or MB or chip lol.


Sigh... Heat from your VRM will deliver poor voltage to the cpu, Cooling the VRM enables cleaner energy, it has been discussed a lot on here, heat related. Instafreezing or shutdowns are heat related too, the hotter your CPU gets, the more voltage is needed to stabilise it due to voltage leaking from said chip again a heat issue, if your ram gets too hot... see where we are going? Heat is your biggest enemy with FX chips, Mike the Owl has the most fans I've ever seen in a small case and he has no issues with heat due to this, further more people who fully watercool the sabretooth and crosshairs seem to get better clocks, I'll leave you to ponder as to why that is.

Why is it I can get 5ghz stable in my room at home, but at my gf's uni flat where the ambient air temp is dramitically higher by (At a guess) 10c I cannot for the life of me get past 4.95ghz? ... HEAT!

Dude we like you in here, you're a pretty sound guy but you need to listen to the fellow who has literal years of experience over you.


----------



## pshootr

Anyways, I guess I am going to have to decide for myself what board and RAM to get. I think I will get the CHV-z and the 2133 Sniper. Unless the CHV-z means I should reconsider on the ram?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think I misunderstood what he said. Apparently he never ran 4.8 with his air cooler.
> 
> However there is a member on here who does. He is using the Silver Arrow.
> 
> I am used to the routine of running in to high temps and stability issues near the limit. But not going from stable to instafreeze within a small voltage bump.


The small bump is heating the CPU up, this is making it leak more voltage which means you need more voltage to become stable again, it's heat related.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Anyways, I guess I am going to have to decide for myself what board and RAM to get. I think I will get the CHV-z and the 2133 Sniper. Unless the CHV-z means I should reconsider on the ram?


Motherboard is a main part of any build, if you wish to swap your board, do this before buying ram. In any case the RAM you're looking at will most likely work well with both boards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> at the time I was using the asrock fatality killer (step below yours) and couldn't break 4.8 due to board limitations but it was also near thermal limits as well and by.that I mean I wouldn't recommend anyone running one that hot...I never used it with my saber but the same chip ran at 4.8 on the saber with lower volts due to better power delivery and llc...I never got lockups or blue screens but it was near 70 under load...I could pass very high ibt but it was scary temps lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think I misunderstood what he said. Apparently he never ran 4.8 with his air cooler.
> 
> However there is a member on here who does. He is using the Silver Arrow.
> 
> I am used to the routine of running in to high temps and stability issues near the limit. But not going from stable to instafreeze within a small voltage bump.
Click to expand...

I could have misunderstood his post as well, either way it's been my experience that a 10 C drop in temps at load can bring up to 200mhz of OC headroom at the speeds we are talking about.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sigh... Heat from your VRM will deliver poor voltage to the cpu, Cooling the VRM enables cleaner energy, it has been discussed a lot on here, heat related. Instafreezing or shutdowns are heat related too, the hotter your CPU gets, the more voltage is needed to stabilise it due to voltage leaking from said chip again a heat issue, if your ram gets too hot... see where we are going? Heat is your biggest enemy with FX chips, Mike the Owl has the most fans I've ever seen in a small case and he has no issues with heat due to this, further more people who fully watercool the sabretooth and crosshairs seem to get better clocks, I'll leave you to ponder as to why that is.
> 
> Why is it I can get 5ghz stable in my room at home, but at my gf's uni flat where the ambient air temp is dramitically higher by (At a guess) 10c I cannot for the life of me get past 4.95ghz? ... HEAT!
> 
> Dude we like you in here, you're a pretty sound guy but you need to listen to the fellow who has literal years of experience over you.


I respect and admire your points very much, as well as the input and help from all others who have chimed in. I guess in the long run by one way or the other we will get to the bottom of this. I feel if heat is the main factor then it is the VRM temp which I can not monitor. I do not believe the CPU is reaching 70C in less than 2 seconds.

I can fold 24/7 at 4.6 1.3764v-1.392v with 50C max on core


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I respect and admire your points very much, as well as the input and help from all others who have chimed in. I guess in the long run by one way or the other we will get to the bottom of this. I feel if heat is the main factor then it is the VRM temp which I can not monitor. I do not believe the CPU is reaching 70C in less than 2 seconds.


It might not do in actual fact but if the board's sensors say so and the bios then says, Oh noes! We're gunna melt!!! then it will freeze/shutdown also it might be worth noting that when I've been testing I've seen false recordings in terms of temps when the overclock has been unstable due to lacking voltage and gave me higher temp readings as a result. At the end of the day you're on air, take the case outside into fresh cold air then re-run your tests with the same settings, I bet you get better results. I could of had a placebo test and I could be wrong, might be worth asking if others have encountered this?

Anyway, you have a noob like me who has noticed how much heat plays a vital role to overclocking, and an extremely experienced user also state heat is an issue so, yeah...

Just hear us out, increase your cooling (more fans for now) and increase your voltage slightly and see if things act better before buying a new board, I'm lead to believe your board is 5ghz capable so why not? You could always jump to water and fit universal waterblocks to the board?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It might not do in actual fact but if the board's sensors say so and the bios then says, Oh noes! We're gunna melt!!! then it will freeze/shutdown also it might be worth noting that when I've been testing I've seen false recordings in terms of temps when the overclock has been unstable due to lacking voltage and gave me higher temp readings as a result. At the end of the day you're on air, take the case outside into fresh cold air then re-run your tests with the same settings, I bet you get better results. I could of had a placebo test and I could be wrong, might be worth asking if others have encountered this?
> 
> Anyway, you have a noob like me who has noticed how much heat plays a vital role to overclocking, and an extremely experienced user also state heat is an issue so, yeah...
> 
> Just hear us out, increase your cooling (more fans for now) and increase your voltage slightly and see if things act better before buying a new board, I'm lead to believe your board is 5ghz capable so why not? You could always jump to water and fit universal waterblocks to the board?


I am in the market for a MB mainly because I want to build another pc with some of my old/current parts. If I have better luck with a new board and this chip its just a bonus.

I have put fans all over the place, and opened the windows on cold nights. What you have to realize is that no amount of fans is going to stop you from freezing in less than 2 seconds lol

Since I am in the market for a board anyways, we will soon find out if it helps or not. Running this chip beyond 4.6 is not the most important thing. But I am willing to see if another board will help. After I have enough parts to build my second pc, then I will worry more about the clock speed of this pc. For now I am just speculating as to what might actually be the issue in this unique scenario.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I am in the market for a MB mainly because I want to build another pc with some of my old/current parts. If I have better luck with a new board and this chip its just a bonus.
> 
> I have put fans all over the place, and opened the windows on cold nights. What you have to realize is that no amount of fans is going to stop you from freezing in less than 2 seconds lol
> 
> Since I am in the market for a board anyways, we will soon find out if it helps or not. Running this chip beyond 4.6 is not the most important thing. But I am willing to see if another board will help. After have enough parts to build my second pc, then I will worry more about the clock speed of this pc. For now I am just speculating as to what might actually be the issue in this unique scenario.


Bump up you voltages, if you have already, sorry missed that post.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Bump up you voltages, if you have already, sorry missed that post.


Ya I have tried everything basicly. And the result is always the same. If I move voltage past where it is (1.376v-1.392v) then I get instafreeze on IBT regardless of clockspeed, cpu/nb, ht, anything.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think I misunderstood what he said. Apparently he never ran 4.8 with his air cooler.
> 
> However there is a member on here who does. He is using the Silver Arrow.
> 
> I am used to the routine of running in to high temps and stability issues near the limit. But not going from stable to instafreeze within a small voltage bump.


nope... could run it at 4.8 but it would run very hot... like quite a bit over the new threshold hot... so i ran a daily of 4.6 overclock.. 4.8 was ibt stable but it was way to hot.... like 74 on cores... not a spike type hot....(this was with all fans on 100% including the 5400 rpm cooling backside of socket and 120mm at 1400 on top of vrms and the air from aircooler blowing over them)....which is why i ran it at 4.6 with much less volts... it would run 4.8 with 1.48 under load... wish i could say that with this 8320e







anyhow it ran 4.6 with 1.42ish under load with it drooping to that so that knocked it down to around 65 degrees but yes... i learned like many here have.. water is where its at for the visheras... temps are lower and overclocks tend to be stable with slightly less volts probably due to the lower temps... but you cant expect miracles







To put it differently... if my temperature in my room was four of 5 degrees hotter it would push the temps up to throttlle like crazy.... ragged edge no doubt :0


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya I have tried everything basicly. And the result is always the same. If I move voltage past where it is (1.376v-1.392v) then I get instafreeze on IBT regardless of clockspeed, cpu/nb, ht, anything.


What are you setting in bios? HPC mode enabled? LLC very high? what percentage current do you have for LLC? If I lower my LLC current from 140% to 130% I instafreeze or shutdown.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> nope... could run it at 4.8 but it would run very hot... like quite a bit over the new threshold hot... so i ran a daily of 4.6 overclock.. 4.8 was ibt stable but it was way to hot.... like 74 on cores... not a spike type hot....(this was with all fans on 100% including the 5400 rpm cooling backside of socket and 120mm at 1400 on top of vrms and the air from aircooler blowing over them)....which is why i ran it at 4.6 with much less volts... it would run 4.8 with 1.48 under load... wish i could say that with this 8320e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow it ran 4.6 with 1.42ish under load with it drooping to that so that knocked it down to around 65 degrees but yes... i learned like many here have.. water is where its at for the visheras... temps are lower and overclocks tend to be stable with slightly less volts probably due to the lower temps... but you cant expect miracles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put it differently... if my temperature in my room was four of 5 degrees hotter it would push the temps up to throttlle like crazy.... ragged edge no doubt :0


Thats what I am getting at. You were able to run 4.8 with 1.48v, on air and the only consequence was high load temps. I have a very different problem. Thank you for clarifying that.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What are you setting in bios? HPC mode enabled? LLC very high? what percentage current do you have for LLC? If I lower my LLC current from 140% to 130% I instafreeze or shutdown.


My MB does not have HPC mode as far as I know. I use LLC 25% but keep in mind LLC is backwards on Asrock. But even if LLC was not boosting enough, then higher vcore should be sufficient to stop this I believe.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thats what I am getting at. You were able to run 4.8 with 1.48v, on air and the only consequence was high load temps. I have a very different problem. Thank you for clarifying that.


that doesnt mean you arent getting overheat on vrms or another component... my vrm temps were in check even though the cpu core and socket werent.... also you may have simply gotten a board that didnt get a good fitment on the vrm sink... i dunno my asrock board was good up until 4.6 then it was pins and needles getting anymore.. and temps shot up quick... it was just too much for the phases id say


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that doesnt mean you arent getting overheat on vrms or another component... my vrm temps were in check even though the cpu core and socket werent.... also you may have simply gotten a board that didnt get a good fitment on the vrm sink... i dunno my asrock board was good up until 4.6 then it was pins and needles getting anymore.. and temps shot up quick... it was just too much for the phases id say


Yes, very true it could very well be VRM temps, perhaps one day I will try remounting the VRM heat-sink. Looking forward to testing it with another board also.

Thanks for all the input, be back tomorrow.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I think I misunderstood what he said. Apparently he never ran 4.8 with his air cooler.
> 
> However there is a member on here who does. He is using the Silver Arrow.
> 
> I am used to the routine of running in to high temps and stability issues near the limit. But not going from stable to instafreeze within a small voltage bump.


I did run my 8350 at 4.823 ghz on air with the Sabertooth, but it was too noisy so I switched to the cooler running GD80 @ 4.761 ghz for daily use. I was also using the HE01. The SA seems to be a little quieter in normal use tempting me to go back to the Sabertooth.

If you are serious about air cooling, remember that is all starts with the case. It has to provide more air to the cpu cooler than it can use. A lot more. And that air has to get out of the case too, which is why I don't even have a case exhaust fan. It would only be a flow restriction. I also removed the I/O panel as it creates a dead zone right over the VRMs. The best cooler in the world will run hot if it is just recirculating hot air around inside the case. I see this in my case as my fans aren't powerful enough. It runs nice and cool in a 10 pass run of IBT AVX but gets hot in a 20 pass run. That means it is reusing hot air.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I did run my 8350 at 4.823 ghz on air with the Sabertooth, but it was too noisy so I switched to the cooler running GD80 @ 4.761 ghz for daily use. I was also using the HE01. The SA seems to be a little quieter in normal use tempting me to go back to the Sabertooth.
> 
> If you are serious about air cooling, remember that is all starts with the case. It has to provide more air to the cpu cooler than it can use. A lot more. And that air has to get out of the case too, which is why I don't even have a case exhaust fan. It would only be a flow restriction. I also removed the I/O panel as it creates a dead zone right over the VRMs. The best cooler in the world will run hot if it is just recirculating hot air around inside the case. I see this in my case as my fans aren't powerful enough. It runs nice and cool in a 10 pass run of IBT AVX but gets hot in a 20 pass run. That means it is reusing hot air.


Agreed, air cooling is all about moving air effectively, which means more fans and a good case where as water, you can fit a rad and not go as crazy with air flow, I'm not saying that air flow isn't important because it is but you can be a bit more relaxed with it. Air cooling is pretty damn clever tbh especially on motorcycles.


----------



## mus1mus

Guys with the Kitty or CHV-FZ, who can see their VRM2 temps, is this the CPU-NB VRM Plane Sensor?

Has anybody replaced a stock thermal pad on them VRMs?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys with the Kitty or CHV-FZ, who can see their VRM2 temps, is this the CPU-NB VRM Plane Sensor?
> 
> Has anybody replaced a stock thermal pad on them VRMs?


Hey Mus1mus, I'm going to be taking my motherboard out tomorrow and removing the stock heatsink etc then. As for VRM sensor yes I have that on the sabrekitty with the EC sensors but I normally have it off because it's pretty much a pack of lies and deceit.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I did run my 8350 at 4.823 ghz on air with the Sabertooth, but it was too noisy so I switched to the cooler running GD80 @ 4.761 ghz for daily use. I was also using the HE01. The SA seems to be a little quieter in normal use tempting me to go back to the Sabertooth.
> 
> If you are serious about air cooling, remember that is all starts with the case. It has to provide more air to the cpu cooler than it can use. A lot more. And that air has to get out of the case too, which is why I don't even have a case exhaust fan. It would only be a flow restriction. I also removed the I/O panel as it creates a dead zone right over the VRMs. The best cooler in the world will run hot if it is just recirculating hot air around inside the case. I see this in my case as my fans aren't powerful enough. It runs nice and cool in a 10 pass run of IBT AVX but gets hot in a 20 pass run. That means it is reusing hot air.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Agreed, air cooling is all about moving air effectively, which means more fans and a good case where as water, you can fit a rad and not go as crazy with air flow, I'm not saying that air flow isn't important because it is but you can be a bit more relaxed with it. Air cooling is pretty damn clever tbh especially on motorcycles.


Thanks for the input guys. I have ordered a CHV-z, hopefully I get a good one. I got tired of waiting for egghead to restock and ordered from Micro-Center ($231.98 with next day shipping) but they give you only 15 days to return rather than 30, and sure enough egghead restocked them today







. I will likely order some more case fans today. My case is the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. I have ordered a CHV-z, hopefully I get a good one. I got tired of waiting for egghead to restock and ordered from Micro-Center ($231.98 with next day shipping) but they give you only 15 days to return rather than 30, and sure enough egghead restocked them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will likely order some more case fans today. My case is the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe.


And there we have the problem, your case! Nah just jokes, I don't like the phanteks cases.


----------



## miklkit

Well actually that case is a problem as it pulls hot air from the video card up into the cpu cooler.

Can that top rear fan be moved to the top front to act as an intake fan?

You have one optical drive. If it is mounted in the bottom slot it looks like there is room to mount a fan on top of it blowing directly back at the cpu cooler. But then where would it get air?


----------



## mus1mus

What's there not to like with Phanteks cases?

They're great fir the money, lots of options, easy disassembly. Watercooling.

They're better than those overhyped Corsair cases. But,

Hmm. Aside from fanboyism, I cant think of anything.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well actually that case is a problem as it pulls hot air from the video card up into the cpu cooler.
> 
> Can that top rear fan be moved to the top front to act as an intake fan?
> 
> You have one optical drive. If it is mounted in the bottom slot it looks like there is room to mount a fan on top of it blowing directly back at the cpu cooler. But then where would it get air?


I will be using the top like this.

2x 140mm Top/Rear-Center exhaust
1x 140mm Top/Front intake


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's there not to like with Phanteks cases?
> 
> They're great fir the money, lots of options, easy disassembly. Watercooling.
> 
> They're better than those overhyped Corsair cases. But,
> 
> Hmm. Aside from fanboyism, I cant think of anything.


I love my enthoo pro...I want the primo badly though for more water cooling goodness


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's there not to like with Phanteks cases?
> 
> They're great fir the money, lots of options, easy disassembly. Watercooling.
> 
> They're better than those overhyped Corsair cases. But,
> 
> Hmm. Aside from fanboyism, I cant think of anything.


The problem is space, much like the problem in my 500R. And cheap cases (such as my 500R) are cheap for a reason. The fact everyone says, use a phanteks case, even to me when I asked about a caselabs case annoys me, I want a full tower case with loads of room not a tiny eco orientated case. I don't get the love for them, most of them are covered in metal and have support beams covering them up making them look even smaller too, and as far as design goes, they don't look that nice either but that's down to preference. I class phanteks cases much like 212 coolers, cheap and underwhelming.









Just had a quick google and youtube, that case looks as if it has the same cheap mesh as mine has which just chokes any airflow what so ever too?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well actually that case is a problem as it pulls hot air from the video card up into the cpu cooler.
> 
> Can that top rear fan be moved to the top front to act as an intake fan?
> 
> You have one optical drive. If it is mounted in the bottom slot it looks like there is room to mount a fan on top of it blowing directly back at the cpu cooler. But then where would it get air?


Air doesn't move like that in a case, heat rising etc, the fans moving air in the case will push the heat to where ever and because it's moving at speed it barely has time to heat something up unless it is hammering something for long periods of time. If using an air cooler in it's normal config (pointing to exhaust) the cool air from the intakes will go through said heatsink then out the exhaust.

If your heatsink is heating up to such a degree that the heat leaving said heatsink is hot and you have no VRM fan, you're hitting an already hot heatsink with hot air which is bad.


----------



## mus1mus

Except the fact that, say the Enthoo Pro, is the absolute winner in it's price range. So is the Enthoo Primo.

Your statement that they're cheap and underwhelming, is way beyond what I can fathom.

Most cases are made of steel. With the exception of some Silverstones, Lian Li, and CL. If you have the buck, look no further. Else, settle for the best you can afford. And that's where the Enthoo line revels.

Case Labs is simply ahead of everyone in the enthusiast category. But I'd rather spend the bucks on something else more practical to my needs or better components sans the case.

Just my 2cents


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Except the fact that, say the Enthoo Pro, is the absolute winner in it's pruce range. So is the Enthoo Primo.
> 
> Your statement that they're cheap and underwhelming, is way beyond what I can fathom.
> 
> Most cases are made of steel. With the exception of some Silverstones, Lian Li, and CL. If you have the buck, look no further. Else, settle for the best you can afford. And that's where the Enthoo line revels.
> 
> Case Labs is simply ahead of everyone in the enthusiast category. But I'd rather spend the bucks on something else more practical to my needs or better components sans the case.
> 
> Just my 2cents


Regardless, he's trying to air cool in a case that appears to me was designed for watercooling, and in my edit I mention the cheap mesh that my 500R has which chokes airflow sooooooo... The temps he's seeing might be attributed to sucky mesh. The design of the luxe is horrendous in my opinion, it's tacky and that LED strip? Yuck! It's not a case I would choose at all but those are my tastes, if you prefer it then those are your tastes (you're entitled to differ your tastes from mine, such is human life). You say you'd rather spend the cash on parts? fine but I wouldn't dream of building an x99 system into one of those cheap and tacky cases.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So I am now starting to enable the power saving options on my OC and testing for stability with them enabled. Just began IBT Max 20 Runs with Cool&Quiet enabled. In general the CPU seems to running much cooler IMO. Max was 63C but it's been at 55C for the most of the time for Core Temps and the Socket temps is at 57C and no more. It could be because it's only on the 10th test but is this change in temps normal? All the cores are running at full speed no throttling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Regardless, he's trying to air cool in a case that appears to me was designed for watercooling, and in my edit I mention the cheap mesh that my 500R has which chokes airflow sooooooo... The temps he's seeing might be attributed to sucky mesh. The design of the luxe is horrendous in my opinion, it's tacky and that LED strip? Yuck! It's not a case I would choose at all but those are my tastes, if you prefer it then those are your tastes (you're entitled to differ your tastes from mine, such is human life). You say you'd rather spend the cash on parts? fine but I wouldn't dream of building an x99 system into one of those cheap and tacky cases.


LOL, there's a reason I never mentioned the Luxe.









As I said, Enthusiast Category. X99 = Enthusiast Category. But, not everyone opts that. Go Respect that!

Lastly, who said I will build one on an Enthoo? I'll build mine.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Regardless, he's trying to air cool in a case that appears to me was designed for watercooling, and in my edit I mention the cheap mesh that my 500R has which chokes airflow sooooooo... The temps he's seeing might be attributed to sucky mesh. The design of the luxe is horrendous in my opinion, it's tacky and that LED strip? Yuck! It's not a case I would choose at all but those are my tastes, if you prefer it then those are your tastes (you're entitled to differ your tastes from mine, such is human life). You say you'd rather spend the cash on parts? fine but I wouldn't dream of building an x99 system into one of those cheap and tacky cases.


It is designed with water cooling in mind, that is a bonus. But that does not mean it doesn't offer decent airflow options.

Anyways we were talking about how to best organize airflow in my case. Not which case to use.


----------



## miklkit

That is a large well made case but for air cooling the air needs to get to the cpu first and that case is not so good at that. I'm not in the market for a new case, but if I was it would be a Silverstone or Corsair.

There is room for 3 fans on top? Cool! Experiment! I suspect that you will end up with 2 top intakes and no top exhaust. I ran a top rear exhaust fan for some time until it started spitting oil out the top and then froze up. Guess what? Temps went down a bit. It seems it was disrupting the air flow through the cooler.

Case air flow is a delicate thing and every case is different. It is possible that warm air from the video card is heating up your North Bridge.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is a large well made case but for air cooling the air needs to get to the cpu first and that case is not so good at that. I'm not in the market for a new case, but if I was it would be a Silverstone or Corsair.
> 
> There is room for 3 fans on top? Cool! Experiment! I suspect that you will end up with 2 top intakes and no top exhaust. I ran a top rear exhaust fan for some time until it started spitting oil out the top and then froze up. Guess what? Temps went down a bit. It seems it was disrupting the air flow through the cooler.
> 
> Case air flow is a delicate thing and every case is different. It is possible that warm air from the video card is heating up your North Bridge.


Ya seems the NB would take some heat from the GPU. I don't think getting cool air to the front of the cooler is so much a problem. You have a couple options. One option is to use one or two of the top fans as an intake (not the top/rear one). Another option is to use a fan to direct the front intake to the front of the cooler.

If positive pressure is maintained, some of the GPU's heat should be pushing out the rear ventilation holes.


----------



## miklkit

That is why you should look into mounting a fan on top of your optical drive pushing air directly back into the cooler. I have one there and it works wonders. But the covers on my case are made of perforated aluminum backed by foam while yours appear to be solid plastic.

How much of the hard drive cage can be removed?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is why you should look into mounting a fan on top of your optical drive pushing air directly back into the cooler. I have one there and it works wonders. But the covers on my case are made of perforated aluminum backed by foam while yours appear to be solid plastic.
> 
> How much of the hard drive cage can be removed?


Using at least one of the top fans as intake should do effectively do the same thing. There are 2x 3 bay cages, I currently have the bottom one removed (they are both removable). And I was thinking about using a fan attached to the drive cage to push air towards the gpu/cpu-cooler, but would be slightly warm air from the HDD's. I could use the bottom cage instead of the top cage, that may be a better option.


----------



## Benjiw

Take your mobo out the case and use open air to test your OC with a fan over the VRM. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Using at least one of the top fans as intake should do effectively do the same thing. There are 2x 3 bay cages, I currently have the bottom one removed (they are both removable). And I was thinking about using a fan attached to the drive cage to push air towards the gpu/cpu-cooler, but would be slightly warm air from the HDD's. I could use the bottom cage instead of the top cage, that may be a better option.


I decided to use 200mm fans as intakes . I have 4 in a Haf 922

I usually run them at 300 rpm, running them up to 700 rpm when benching.

benji mentioned that I am a bit of a fan geek but with smoke match testing my air flow I have managed to get a 5.0 stable with just a h80i.



I don't expect anyone to follow my lead, most just look and say "To ugly" but I only want cooling results and not looks.

The thing I found most useful was fitting a fan where the I/O cover is, this pulls het hot air from the fans over my VRMs.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It has a lot to do with his board. AMD will run fast ram with a good chip. Sometimes it'll run the same ram higher than an intel will, I think cause it (the ram) doesn't have to work as hard.
> @ pshooter
> A couple things about FX and 2400 ram. In my opinion, you can run 2400 but 1866-2133 is better suited for the CPU. You won't see any real gains with the faster ram over tighter timings on slower ram. Especially not in day to day use. It will likely make your current OC harder to stabilize and need a bit more Volts. Then toss in 16Gb and it just gets harder. Unless you're using software like benji ( adobe, vid editing, recoding) that'll actually utilize that much ram you're just throwing money away and making things harder on yourself. 16Gb is harder on the IMC even at 1600 let alone at 2400.


I decided to go with the CHV-z mainly because I like tweaking things and don't want to look back with regret.

I have went back and forth with 8Gb vs 16Gb kits, and think I would rather get 16Gb in hopes of being more future proof even if it means more tweaking or even sacrificing a little on an OC. I would prefer a low profile kit.

I am looking at these kits.

1866 HyperX Fury Black Series

1866 HyperX Savage 16GB

2133 HyperX Savage 16GB

I like the second kit for the cl9, but it does come at a premium.

Do you guys have any suggestions?

Know of any cheaper 1600 kits that will OC well?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Using at least one of the top fans as intake should do effectively do the same thing. There are 2x 3 bay cages, I currently have the bottom one removed (they are both removable). And I was thinking about using a fan attached to the drive cage to push air towards the gpu/cpu-cooler, but would be slightly warm air from the HDD's. I could use the bottom cage instead of the top cage, that may be a better option.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to use 200mm fans as intakes . I have 4 in a Haf 922
> 
> I usually run them at 300 rpm, running them up to 700 rpm when benching.
> 
> benji mentioned that I am a bit of a fan geek but with smoke match testing my air flow I have managed to get a 5.0 stable with just a h80i.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect anyone to follow my lead, most just look and say "To ugly" but I only want cooling results and not looks.
> 
> The thing I found most useful was fitting a fan where the I/O cover is, this pulls het hot air from the fans over my VRMs.
Click to expand...

Mike the Owl this is Johannesburg Tower you're cleared for take off, straight out departure, over.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I decided to use 200mm fans as intakes . I have 4 in a Haf 922
> 
> I usually run them at 300 rpm, running them up to 700 rpm when benching.
> 
> benji mentioned that I am a bit of a fan geek but with smoke match testing my air flow I have managed to get a 5.0 stable with just a h80i.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect anyone to follow my lead, most just look and say "To ugly" but I only want cooling results and not looks.
> 
> The thing I found most useful was fitting a fan where the I/O cover is, this pulls het hot air from the fans over my VRMs.


Very creative man, I am glad it worked out for you









@Alastair lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mike the Owl this is Johannesburg Tower you're cleared for take off, straight out departure, over.


Yes, I have to file a flight plan any time I run prime !!!


----------



## miklkit

I like to have as much flow as possible to the top half of the case to keep hot air from the GPU away from the CPU and motherboard. So there are 1 1/2 fans working the hard drives and GPU and 2 1/2 fans working the CPU motherboard.

He, a fan on the I/O panel is a great idea as it sucks hot air away from the VRMs. The center fan on air coolers performs the same thing and it is surprising how much air flows out around those little silver boxes.


----------



## cssorkinman

nvm..... discarded a draft and this happened....lol sorry


----------



## pshootr

I am also looking at this kit Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 1600. Apparently they can also run at 1866 and 2133, and are very low profile which in theory should allow for better air flow around them and the cpu socket.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I am also looking at this kit Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 1600. Apparently they can also run at 1866 and 2133, and are very low profile which in theory should allow for better air flow around them and the cpu socket.


I have a 16 gb (2x8) set of crucial ballistic sport memory, it's the 1.5 volt cl 9 rated model. I haven't been able to get much of an overclock out of them whatsoever on an AMD platform , haven't tried pushing them in the Ivy bridge rig they reside in at the moment.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have a 16 gb (2x8) set of crucial ballistic sport memory, it's the 1.5 volt cl 9 rated model. I haven't been able to get much of an overclock out of them whatsoever on an AMD platform , haven't tried pushing them in the Ivy bridge rig they reside in at the moment.


Perhaps the 1.35v modules tend to have more headroom? I know you can't go be what random reviewers say, but word is these OC pretty well. I guess I will try to dig up some more info on them. Although the 1866/2133 hyper-x sticks also seem pretty decent for the money, and are not real tall.


----------



## pshootr

So far I found this review on the "Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 1600 very low profile kit"

http://www.hardcoreware.net/crucial-ballistix-tactical-sport-low-profile-memory-review/2/

Probably tested on an Intel system.

The review makes them sound nice. And I love how small they are









Newegg gives 30 days for refund with a restocking fee. Perhaps they are worth a try..

Edit:

One more review.

http://bigbruin.com/content/ballistixsportvlp16gb_8


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> So far I found this review on the "Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 1600 very low profile kit"
> 
> http://www.hardcoreware.net/crucial-ballistix-tactical-sport-low-profile-memory-review/2/
> 
> Probably tested on an Intel system.
> 
> The review makes them sound nice. And I love how small they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg gives 30 days for refund with a restocking fee. Perhaps they are worth a try..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> One more review.
> 
> http://bigbruin.com/content/ballistixsportvlp16gb_8


I really can't get too excited about CL11 2133


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really can't get too excited about CL11 2133


Yeah thats very true. But even the sniper kits are 42mm tall. I guess that not a huge deal, but even with my 40mm ripjaws I have to offset my front CPU fan several mm towards the window of the case. I would prefer to not have to do that. And from what I have seen, small differences in cl or speed don't really have a big impact on performance. I like the Trident-X kits, but even with the fins removed they still look big.

Can you recommend any low profile kits? Seems like one of the 1866 or 2133 Hyper-X kits may be the better choice?

Edit:

Or perhaps I should just deal with the 40mm height and go with these G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB

DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
Timing 9-11-11
Cas Latency 9
Voltage 1.6V

Actually The Trident-X with the fins removed may be even smaller than the ripjaws-x

I can never make up my mind lol. At least I finally ordered a board though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really can't get too excited about CL11 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats very true. But even the sniper kits are 42mm tall. I guess that not a huge deal, but even with my 40mm ripjaws I have to offset my front CPU fan several mm towards the window of the case. I would prefer to not have to do that. And from what I have seen, small differences in cl or speed don't really have a big impact on performance. I like the Trident-X kits, but enen with the fins removed they still look big.
> 
> Can you recommend any low profile kits? Seems like one of the 1866 or 2133 Hyper-X kits may be the better choice?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Or perhaps I should just deal with the 40mm height and go with these G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB
> 
> DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> Timing 9-11-11
> Cas Latency 9
> Voltage 1.6V
> 
> I can never make up my mind lol. At least I finally ordered a board though
Click to expand...

Get the tallest ram you can, and a waterblock


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Get the tallest ram you can, and a waterblock


lol,, jerk


----------



## Mega Man

I am with orkin


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Get the tallest ram you can, and a waterblock


This ^^^


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am with orkin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> This ^^^


Guys, I understand that water-cooling offers better cooling. But in regards to him saying get the tallest RAM, I think you should realize that statement was partially in humor







And I did LMAO


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Guys, I understand that water-cooling offers better cooling. But in regards to him saying get the tallest RAM, I think you should realize that statement was partially in humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did LMAO


Yep it was tongue in cheek but you have to realise you're starting to limit yourself as to what you can achieve by certain factors. The size of the ram won't matter if it's a 2 stick kit then you can put them in slot 2 and 4, if that cooler is too big then geez man... just take the plunge already to water and quit limiting yourself.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yep it was tongue in cheek but you have to realise you're starting to limit yourself as to what you can achieve by certain factors. The size of the ram won't matter if it's a 2 stick kit then you can put them in slot 2 and 4, if that cooler is too big then geez man... just take the plunge already to water and quit limiting yourself.


One day I might decide to use a loop, but I'm not at that time yet. So for now I just need to make this work as well as I can. If and when I decide to go with a loop, I don't think it is going to kill me to have smallish ram









Edit: delete


----------



## pshootr

It I get Trident-X (and remove the fins) say 2400 and my CPU dosn't like running them at that speed, would it be as simple as lowering the speed and timings to get them in shape?

They are the same price basically as the 2133 and 1866


----------



## mus1mus

You can always tighten them.

Note: the prices may be the same coz they are essentially of same make. Just binned or clocked higher.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can always tighten them.
> 
> Note: the prices may be the same coz they are essentially of same make. Just binned or clocked higher.


Ya that's what I figured after some reading. I went ahead and ordered the 2400 Trident-X, and a CHV-z as well, so I am totally pumped









Thanks man


----------



## MiladEd

I just did a small experiment, with behind the socket air flow. My case's motherboard tray is cut out behind the CPU tray, so I tried leaving the right side panel open and holding a small room fan behind the socket while running IBT on very high.

My specs are as follows:
FX-8320, OC 4.0 GHz.
M5A97 R2.0
DeepCool GAMMAXX 300

Without the fan, maximum temperature reached was 64 C socket and 49 C core.

With the fan running on its "slow" setting, it reached 59 C socket (it touched 60 C momentarily but came back to 59 C quickly), and 48 C core.

With the fan running on its "fast" setting, it was the same as 59 C but never touched 60 C. Core temp wasn't different.

So having turbulent air flow behind the case can reduce socket temps, but can a normal case provide the same flow rate as a small room fan?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I just did a small experiment, with behind the socket air flow. My case's motherboard tray is cut out behind the CPU tray, so I tried leaving the right side panel open and holding a small room fan behind the socket while running IBT on very high.
> 
> My specs are as follows:
> FX-8320, OC 4.0 GHz.
> M5A97 R2.0
> DeepCool GAMMAXX 300
> 
> Without the fan, maximum temperature reached was 64 C socket and 49 C core.
> 
> With the fan running on its "slow" setting, it reached 59 C socket (it touched 60 C momentarily but came back to 59 C quickly), and 48 C core.
> 
> With the fan running on its "fast" setting, it was the same as 59 C but never touched 60 C. Core temp wasn't different.
> 
> So having turbulent air flow behind the case can reduce socket temps, but can a normal case provide the same flow rate as a small room fan?


This is one of the things recommended by those overclocking , here's mine.


It really does work.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can always tighten them.
> 
> Note: the prices may be the same coz they are essentially of same make. Just binned or clocked higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya that's what I figured after some reading. I went ahead and ordered the 2400 Trident-X, and a CHV-z as well, so I am totally pumped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
Click to expand...

I think you did well, the low profile set would have gimped performance in my opinion.

In other news, I've lead a horse to water, will he take a drink????


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> This is one of the things recommended by those overclocking , here's mine.
> 
> 
> It really does work.


I think I'll cut the side panel and have a fan mounted outside of it then. Which case fan would you recommend?


----------



## miklkit

The racers have a saying. " Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?"

A year ago I actually started buying water cooling parts. Then added up the total cost starting with a new case, the time it would take, and that it was all for 200mgz. The parts are still sitting in their boxes over in the corner.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I think I'll cut the side panel and have a fan mounted outside of it then. Which case fan would you recommend?


Any fan will do, as long as you get the air moving over the back of the socket and the rear of the VRM's .


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I think I'll cut the side panel and have a fan mounted outside of it then. Which case fan would you recommend?


the stock heatsink fan works well for this but it can be loud...you could.put it inside the panel if you have room....I saw 10c reduction in my socket temps with.a fan realistically 5 to 15c is a possibility...fan on front of.vrms helps as well...but in my case backside fan did the most for socket temps


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think you did well, the low profile set would have gimped performance in my opinion.
> 
> In other news, I've lead a horse to water, will he take a drink????


pshootr <---- takes a "gulp" and proudly wipes his chin..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The racers have a saying. " Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?"
> 
> A year ago I actually started buying water cooling parts. Then added up the total cost starting with a new case, the time it would take, and that it was all for 200mgz. The parts are still sitting in their boxes over in the corner.


Perhaps cssorkinman will one day convince me the buy them from you..


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the stock heatsink fan works well for this but it can be loud...you could.put it inside the panel if you have room....I saw 10c reduction in my socket temps with.a fan realistically 5 to 15c is a possibility...fan on front of.vrms helps as well...but in my case backside fan did the most for socket temps


That thing is so loud you think you're on a jet fighter. No, I think I'll get a 12 cm silent fan, and mount it on the outside. It can be done to look pretty if you put a good grill for the fan.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> That thing is so loud you think you're on a jet fighter. No, I think I'll get a 12 cm silent fan, and mount it on the outside. It can be done to look pretty if you put a good grill for the fan.


yeah you could control it lower but I understand wanting quieter and same performance and I'm probably one of the few here who wants performance and aesthetics and noise are second to that end however I'm coming around to the aesthetics side though the more I upgrade and change it's becoming more of a consideration but price/performance matters to me above all still







perhaps this comes from being poor...or perhaps it's because I'm cheap (side effect of being either poor or fairly wealthy)


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah you could control it lower but I understand wanting quieter and same performance and I'm probably one of the few here who wants performance and aesthetics and noise are second to that end however I'm coming around to the aesthetics side though the more I upgrade and change it's becoming more of a consideration but price/performance matters to me above all still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps this comes from being poor...or perhaps it's because I'm cheap (side effect of being either poor or fairly wealthy)


Yeah I'm not wealthy either. My CPU cooler is pretty cheap, and a reason I won't get into water cooling is that I can't afford it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the stock heatsink fan works well for this but it can be loud...you could.put it inside the panel if you have room....I saw 10c reduction in my socket temps with.a fan realistically 5 to 15c is a possibility...fan on front of.vrms helps as well...but in my case backside fan did the most for socket temps
> 
> 
> 
> That thing is so loud you think you're on a jet fighter. No, I think I'll get a 12 cm silent fan, and mount it on the outside. It can be done to look pretty if you put a good grill for the fan.
Click to expand...

well if you set the profile for the stock fan low enough in the BIOS it is quite acceptable actually!

Here is what I did. My stock heatsink now VRM fan doesn't go above 4000RPM.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think you did well, the low profile set would have gimped performance in my opinion.
> 
> In other news, I've lead a horse to water, will he take a drink????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pshootr <---- takes a "gulp" and proudly wipes his chin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The racers have a saying. " Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?"
> 
> A year ago I actually started buying water cooling parts. Then added up the total cost starting with a new case, the time it would take, and that it was all for 200mgz. The parts are still sitting in their boxes over in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps cssorkinman will one day convince me the buy them from you..
Click to expand...











I've seen several dozen people trying to get 5 ghz on air with only 3 that I remember ever actually getting there, 2 of which were on the GD-80 which in my case runs about 10 C cooler than my Crosshair's do. Thus giving it a chance as a 10 c drop in core temps can give up to 200mhz in oc headroom at load from my experience. Off hand, I'd say you have about a 3 % chance of getting 5ghz ibt stable on air.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen several dozen people trying to get 5 ghz on air with only 3 that I remember ever actually getting there, 2 of which were on the GD-80 which in my case runs about 10 C cooler than my Crosshair's do. Thus giving it a chance as a 10 c drop in core temps can give up to 200mhz in oc headroom at load from my experience. Off hand, I'd say you have about a 3 % chance of getting 5ghz ibt stable on air.


Amazing how the GD80 pulls off such low temps. I have no idea why they don't put LLC on that board though. Indeed I think 5GHz is not a reasonable expectation on air, however I am trying to be optimistic about hitting 4.8 and I understand even that will require some effort and is likely to be touch and go. Having said that, I would be happy with 4.8 on air, for how long I don't know hehe.

I oc for the fun of it. Running at higher than 4.5-4.6 is just a want, not a need.

Edit:

By the way, thank you very much for sharing your expertise and taking the time to share your experience.


----------



## mus1mus

One thing waterooling could really prove beneficial is in the GPU IMO.

From playing with a reference 290 and any other GPU, temps reaching 80C at stock, fan whine, and throttling, I'm gonna say its worth the cost.

Now sitting at max of 50C with a better OC, and less of the noise. I may have been doomed with my FX, but you get the idea. Give me a good clocker and I can push things higher than you can imagine. That 0.150 Volts on core headroom over air cooling is way more worth 200MHz.


----------



## Mega Man

what everyone is missing

assuming you dont buy a mono block ( only out for intel ) basically everything is reusable.

gpu blocks/vrm blocks are the only thing that are not.

at worst you have to spend ~100 on gpu ~ 60-70 on VRM ( AGAIN THIS IS AT WORST )
( not inc fan failures )
very very rarely do you have to have a new cpu block

you have a chance the water can ruin your stuff

if you dont feel comfortable with that dont do it.

high cost to get into water cooling.

low maint costs


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> One thing waterooling could really prove beneficial is in the GPU IMO.
> 
> From playing with a reference 290 and any other GPU, temps reaching 80C at stock, fan whine, and throttling, I'm gonna say its worth the cost.
> 
> Now sitting at max of 50C with a better OC, and less of the noise. I may have been doomed with my FX, but you get the idea. Give me a good clocker and I can push things higher than you can imagine. That 0.150 Volts on core headroom over air cooling is way more worth 200MHz.


Dude. I know its off topic. But EVERY TIME i see your avatar I LOL!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what everyone is missing
> 
> assuming you dont buy a mono block ( only out for intel ) basically everything is reusable.
> 
> gpu blocks/vrm blocks are the only thing that are not.
> 
> at worst you have to spend ~100 on gpu ~ 60-70 on VRM ( AGAIN THIS IS AT WORST )
> ( not inc fan failures )
> very very rarely do you have to have a new cpu block
> 
> you have a chance the water can ruin your stuff
> 
> if you dont feel comfortable with that dont do it.
> 
> high cost to get into water cooling.
> 
> low maint costs


Hmm, we're not trying to peer pressure him intentionally but it might come across that way I guess. Stick to air if you really cant find any confidence to do so but just accept 4.7ghz as a safe manageable overclock.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think you did well, the low profile set would have gimped performance in my opinion.
> 
> In other news, I've lead a horse to water, will he take a drink????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pshootr <---- takes a "gulp" and proudly wipes his chin..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The racers have a saying. " Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go?"
> 
> A year ago I actually started buying water cooling parts. Then added up the total cost starting with a new case, the time it would take, and that it was all for 200mgz. The parts are still sitting in their boxes over in the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps cssorkinman will one day convince me the buy them from you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen several dozen people trying to get 5 ghz on air with only 3 that I remember ever actually getting there, 2 of which were on the GD-80 which in my case runs about 10 C cooler than my Crosshair's do. Thus giving it a chance as a 10 c drop in core temps can give up to 200mhz in oc headroom at load from my experience. Off hand, I'd say you have about a 3 % chance of getting 5ghz ibt stable on air.
Click to expand...

Why do you have to start me thinking about it?

5.0GHz = $110 Silver Arrow

1150 Core on air



5.3GHz

1300 Core = $2200



Ya gotta love it, or be nuts.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Why do you have to start me thinking about it?
> 
> 5.0GHz = $110 Silver Arrow
> 1150 Core on air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3GHz
> 1300 Core = $2200
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta love it, or be nuts.


before someone beats me to it, I'll go
































$2200 seems a lot but you know, this is OCN









Are those the numbers you're getting now on the rig? hmm I'm wetting here @Red1776


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Why do you have to start me thinking about it?
> 
> 5.0GHz = $110 Silver Arrow
> 1150 Core on air
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3GHz
> 1300 Core = $2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta love it, or be nuts.


2200 dollar only for cooling??

Where do you get your parts from









That is more than i payed for my entire rig


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what everyone is missing
> 
> assuming you dont buy a mono block ( only out for intel ) basically everything is reusable.
> 
> gpu blocks/vrm blocks are the only thing that are not.
> 
> at worst you have to spend ~100 on gpu ~ 60-70 on VRM ( AGAIN THIS IS AT WORST )
> ( not inc fan failures )
> very very rarely do you have to have a new cpu block
> 
> you have a chance the water can ruin your stuff
> 
> if you dont feel comfortable with that dont do it.
> 
> high cost to get into water cooling.
> 
> low maint costs


Those are all very good points. And though I am not above saving money to buy things I do not need, I do find the cost of a loop as being overboard for me anyways, considering nothing I do on my pc actually requires CPU speeds higher than what I already have. Not that I wouldn't like to have a loop, just saying.

The part that really hits home is that I work hard for my money, and it could take me many weeks/paychecks to replace my rig. So If I can resist the temptation, then I will never have to worry about having to replace my whole rig after coming home to find a puddle of water inside my case. Will I throw caution to the wind one day and get a loop, very possible. Like I said, I think all the points you made are spot on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hmm, we're not trying to peer pressure him intentionally but it might come across that way I guess. Stick to air if you really cant find any confidence to do so but just accept 4.7ghz as a safe manageable overclock.


So far I am sticking to air. I have confidence in my ability to assemble and configure a loop properly, having said that confidence can be an unforgiving quality sometimes. I do accept the limitations of air-cooling, but that does not mean I am ready to give up on improving my current OC (4.6). Hell if there was no challenge in overclocking, then I think it might be kind of boring and we wouldn't have much to talk about.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Why do you have to start me thinking about it?
> 
> 5.0GHz = $110 Silver Arrow
> 1150 Core on air
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3GHz
> 1300 Core = $2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta love it, or be nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2200 dollar only for cooling??
> 
> Where do you get your parts from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is more than i payed for my entire rig
Click to expand...

My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).

I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).
> 
> I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now


Mines about 300 as well...no gpu as well... wanna upgrade that when i get something more up to date :0


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).
> 
> I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines about 300 as well...no gpu as well... wanna upgrade that when i get something more up to date :0
Click to expand...

Well another couple of reasons i never got a GPU block is because they are around $200 each for mine, and I'd need more rad space which means id need external rad :/

Maybe when the R9 3xx or 4xx series come out i might think about it but i have enough power to keep me going for a while


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Why do you have to start me thinking about it?
> 
> 5.0GHz = $110 Silver Arrow
> 1150 Core on air
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3GHz
> 1300 Core = $2200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta love it, or be nuts.


What kind of vcore were you hitting on air? I can safely run at 1.54 but the cpu won't go anywhere.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Those are all very good points. And though I am not above saving money to buy things I do not need, I do find the cost of a loop as being overboard for me anyways, considering nothing I do on my pc actually requires CPU speeds higher than what I already have. Not that I wouldn't like to have a loop, just saying.
> 
> The part that really hits home is that I work hard for my money, and it could take me many weeks/paychecks to replace my rig. So If I can resist the temptation, then I will never have to worry about having to replace my whole rig after coming home to find a puddle of water inside my case. Will I throw caution to the wind one day and get a loop, very possible. Like I said, I think all the points you made are spot on.
> So far I am sticking to air. I have confidence in my ability to assemble and configure a loop properly, having said that confidence can be an unforgiving quality sometimes. I do accept the limitations of air-cooling, but that does not mean I am ready to give up on improving my current OC (4.6). Hell if there was no challenge in overclocking, then I think it might be kind of boring and we wouldn't have much to talk about.


An AIO would offer better temps than Air Coolers. Just my









I got hooked on watercooling when someone sold me a 240 mm kit for about $100 on local trade site. You can try the OCN Marketplace as some users get rid of their stuff for a lot less money.

Now grabbing things piece by piece with the most recent addition of 2 - 480mm HW Black Ice GTXs. If ever you wanna bit the bullet, I think it's better for you to piece things out and not rush on things. It's an expensive hobby when you buy things without a lot of thinking prior to purchasing. Think about the priorities, looks, etc. So you won't end up wasting components you might not like.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> An AIO would offer better temps than Air Coolers. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got hooked on watercooling when someone sold me a 240 mm kit for about $100 on local trade site. You can try the OCN Marketplace as some users get rid of their stuff for a lot less money.
> 
> Now grabbing things piece by piece with the most recent addition of 2 - 480mm HW Black Ice GTXs. If ever you wanna bit the bullet, I think it's better for you to piece things out and not rush on things. It's an expensive hobby when you buy things without a lot of thinking prior to purchasing. Think about the priorities, looks, etc. So you won't end up wasting components you might not like.


The best AIO unit only runs 2C lower during load than High quality air. Although that is probably tested in open air and not inside a case.

If I was going to get a loop, I would likely go with an XSPC kit for simplicity and value.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> The best AIO unit only runs 2C lower during load than High quality air. Although that is probably tested in open air and not inside a case.
> 
> If I was going to get a loop, I would likely go with an XSPC kit for simplicity and value.


Sorry bud, Air Coolers don't stand a chance with good AIOs.

Like I said, I started with a slim 240mm rad. I also have a Silver Arrow before that.

My SA was holding my chip more than 65C AIDA Test at 1.488 Vcore. Switching to a Loop, that went down to 55C.

That Allowed me to go for a 1.55 Vcore.







AIO would perform less than an equivalent loop, but not that much.

Also note that, most reviews test coolers with mainstream CPUs. 3770K, 4770K, 4970K etc. that were known to be hideous with cooling due to their LID and TIM interfaces. An FX scales better with coolers than the chips I mentioned. As an example, my 3570K would rocket to 90C at 1.35 VCore. That's with a 360mm rad.


----------



## miklkit

You aren't going to get any love here. Doyll over in the air cooling forum has a good chart showing how top air stacks up against AIOs. I can never find it but the Swiftech 240 is the best AIO and it is the only one better at cooling that top air.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You aren't going to get any love here. Doyll over in the air cooling forum has a good chart showing how top air stacks up against AIOs. I can never find it but the Swiftech 240 is the best AIO and it is the only one better at cooling that top air.


I will now shut up if that's what you want. But just a question, have you tested your set-up against liquid cooling?

I have. Period.

If you wanna bring up proper air flow to the equation, sorry, tested mine as well. OPEN AIR with a HOUSEHOLD fan blowing fresh air to my rig. NOT a closed case scenario.

If you wanna bring up poor mount, sorry again, I lapped my CPU and me SA base that dropped 10C.

But since you are keen on your concept, I will shut up. Just do yourself a favor and test first.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry bud, Air Coolers don't stand a chance with good AIOs.
> 
> Like I said, I started with a slim 240mm rad. I also have a Silver Arrow before that.
> 
> My SA was holding my chip more than 65C AIDA Test at 1.488 Vcore. Switching to a Loop, that went down to 55C.
> 
> That Allowed me to go for a 1.55 Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIO would perform less than an equivalent loop, but not that much.
> 
> Also note that, most reviews test coolers with mainstream CPUs. 3770K, 4770K, 4970K etc. that were known to be hideous with cooling due to their LID and TIM interfaces. An FX scales better with coolers than the chips I mentioned. As an example, my 3570K would rocket to 90C at 1.35 VCore. That's with a 360mm rad.


No matter what cpu, thermal output still means heat. So any cpu tested with two coolers shows the advantage or disadvantage. However in this test, I must correct myself because the best AIO here is 4C cooler than the R1 (not 2C). 4C is a good advantage I think for an AIO.



I think I get what your saying now about FX scaling with coolers though. It would be nice to see the test done with an FX chip at 1.44v or higher for that reason.


----------



## pshootr

@mus1mus, how satisfied are you with your EX360, and would you get the same kit if you had to do it over again? It looks like you opted to add the ek dcp 4.0 after you got the kit? I assume this was two fold, one because the ek dcp 4.0 is a better pump, and two because 2x pumps is more fail safe.


----------



## mus1mus

I would leave it here,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> @mus1mus, how satisfied are you with your EX360, and would you get the same kit if you had to do it over again? It looks like you opted to add the ek dcp 4.0 after you got the kit? I assume this was two fold, one because the ek dcp 4.0 is a better pump, and two because 2x pumps is more fail safe.


It's not a kit mate. That EX 360 replaced the 240mm I started from. And the Pump was an Add-on to provide more pressure to the 750 XSPC Pump.

That EX can keep my FX cool up to 70C a bit higher than 1.55 IIRC. With 1300 RPM Fans in Push-Pull. The same set-up sanz the pump cannot keep an i5 cool at 4.5 1.35







. Would you even believe that?









Now if you can find a comparison between air coolers and AIOs, look for this keywords: Socket 2011, Intel i7-39; 49; 59; coz that will show you a better picture.

2 Pumps in serial will be better than one 100% of the time. More Head Pressure, more Reliable.
THat DCP is dead. D5s FTW.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I would leave it here,
> It's not a kit mate. That EX 360 replaced the 240mm I started from. And the Pump was an Add-on to provide more pressure to the 750 XSPC Pump.
> 
> That EX can keep my FX cool up to 70C a bit higher than 1.55 IIRC. With 1300 RPM Fans in Push-Pull. The same set-up sanz the pump cannot keep an i5 cool at 4.5 1.35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would you even believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you can find a comparison between air coolers and AIOs, look for this keywords: Socket 2011, Intel i7-39; 49; 59; coz that will show you a better picture.
> 
> 2 Pumps in serial will be better than one 100% of the time. More Head Pressure, more Reliable.
> THat DCP is dead. D5s FTW.


Ah ok I see. Thanks for the clarification man


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Why do you have to start me thinking about it?
> 
> 5.0GHz = $110 Silver Arrow
> 1150 Core on air
> 
> 
> 5.3GHz
> 1300 Core = $2200
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta love it, or be nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2200 dollar only for cooling??
> 
> Where do you get your parts from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is more than i payed for my entire rig
Click to expand...

I added it up and came up with:

40mmx120mmx360mm-105.00
40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
40mmx120mmx120mm-35.00
40mmx140mmx140mm-50.00
EK VGA FC x4 -520.00
CPU Block -100.00
D5 Pumps X -450.00
Pump tops -150.00
fans -250.00
tube -35.00
fittings - 250.00

Reservoir -119.00

Parallel Bridge -75.00

=$2299.00


----------



## mus1mus

No worries.

I did picked up a kit though. A 480mm Alphacool XT/D5. I thought I could come out saving. But naah.

I didn't use the fittings as they are smaller than I wanted my tubes to be, I pulled out the D5 and used another Reservoir as filling the Bay-Res, a PITA. I also set aside the fans for the i5 HTPC.

I'd suggest you take the path slow so you're not wasting money.







IF EVER.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I added it up and came up with:
> 
> 40mmx120mmx360mm-105.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx120mm-35.00
> 
> 40mmx140mmx140mm-50.00
> 
> EK VGA FC x4 -520.00
> 
> CPU Block -100.00
> 
> D5 Pumps X -450.00
> 
> Pump tops -150.00
> 
> fans -250.00
> 
> tube -35.00
> 
> fittings - 250.00
> Reservoir -119.00
> Parallel Bridge -75.00
> 
> =$2299.00


Ya I seen his setup in another thread. And ya, Yikes.. That is a very sweet setup though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No worries.
> 
> I did picked up a kit though. A 480mm Alphacool XT/D5. I thought I could come out saving. But naah.
> 
> I didn't use the fittings as they are smaller than I wanted my tubes to be, I pulled out the D5 and used another Reservoir as filling the Bay-Res, a PITA. I also set aside the fans for the i5 HTPC.
> 
> I'd suggest you take the path slow so you're not wasting money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF EVER.


Yeah I get what your saying. Although I usually get anxious and tend to be a bit compulsive, this is one area I think I would be slow and cool about it if ever comes to it. lol. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ pshooter
> A couple things about FX and 2400 ram. In my opinion, you can run 2400 but 1866-2133 is better suited for the CPU. You won't see any real gains with the faster ram over tighter timings on slower ram. Especially not in day to day use. It will likely make your current OC harder to stabilize and need a bit more Volts. Then toss in 16Gb and it just gets harder. Unless you're using software like benji ( adobe, vid editing, recoding) that'll actually utilize that much ram you're just throwing money away and making things harder on yourself. 16Gb is harder on the IMC even at 1600 let alone at 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm thinking that's it, it has about a 20% handicap on read speeds, compared to the beasts.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly agree, pshooter would be better off with a low cl set at 2133.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on this information, I think I will look at 8Gb 2133 kits. If I end up wanting 16Gb for Star-Citizen, then I guess I could always get a second 8Gb kit. So far I am looking at Gskill Sniper series 2133, the timings seem good and apparently they can run at 2400 if desired.
> 
> So what do you think about the kit mentioned above? And would your recommendation change at all if I were to concider the CHV instead of the Sabertooth?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the input guys.
Click to expand...

Snipers are a nice stick , I've used the slightly lower bin version (ares) my 2133 11-11-11 kit topped out at 2450ish.

only thing that should sway you towards a CHV over a saber kitty would be access to rare more limited run memory.. super high end stuff,

IIRC the saber kitty isn't missing much in terms of ram options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have the sniper and it will clock quite high my best for stableish benching was 2510 10-12-11


nice timings.. my ares would do 10-13-11 @2450mhz ish, needed a ton of voltage to do it tho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have the sniper and it will clock quite high my best for stableish benching was 2510 10-12-11
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. So the sniper kit I mentioned would perhaps be my best choice for all reasons considered? What if I were to get a CHV-z, would you still recommend I stick with the 2133 MHz kits?
> 
> Also, Micro Center is the only site I found who has the CHV-z in stock for a reasonable price. Are they a good seller? I noticed that they only allow returns on the board within 15 days.
Click to expand...

Stick with a 2133 kit, its gskill they will overclock if your cpu can do it and you can figure out what your chip needs to do it.

and i must say 15 days isn't much time with a board of that caliber. very easy to get frustrated in this time and give up on the board.
especially if you are still air cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It has a lot to do with his board. AMD will run fast ram with a good chip. Sometimes it'll run the same ram higher than an intel will, I think cause it (the ram) doesn't have to work as hard.
> @ pshooter
> A couple things about FX and 2400 ram. In my opinion, you can run 2400 but 1866-2133 is better suited for the CPU. You won't see any real gains with the faster ram over tighter timings on slower ram. Especially not in day to day use. It will likely make your current OC harder to stabilize and need a bit more Volts. Then toss in 16Gb and it just gets harder. Unless you're using software like benji ( adobe, vid editing, recoding) that'll actually utilize that much ram you're just throwing money away and making things harder on yourself. 16Gb is harder on the IMC even at 1600 let alone at 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go with the CHV-z mainly because I like tweaking things and don't want to look back with regret.
> 
> I have went back and forth with 8Gb vs 16Gb kits, and think I would rather get 16Gb in hopes of being more future proof even if it means more tweaking or even sacrificing a little on an OC. I would prefer a low profile kit.
> 
> I am looking at these kits.
> 
> 1866 HyperX Fury Black Series
> 
> 1866 HyperX Savage 16GB
> 
> 2133 HyperX Savage 16GB
> 
> I like the second kit for the cl9, but it does come at a premium.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions?
> 
> Know of any cheaper 1600 kits that will OC well?
Click to expand...

what do you intend to do that you feel that 8gb will be insufficient for?

my CHVFZ didn't like the hyperX beasts i got initially, that is my only experience, but i've noticed others doing well with them (hyperx sticks that is)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really can't get too excited about CL11 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats very true. But even the sniper kits are 42mm tall. I guess that not a huge deal, but even with my 40mm ripjaws I have to offset my front CPU fan several mm towards the window of the case. I would prefer to not have to do that. And from what I have seen, small differences in cl or speed don't really have a big impact on performance. I like the Trident-X kits, but enen with the fins removed they still look big.
> 
> Can you recommend any low profile kits? Seems like one of the 1866 or 2133 Hyper-X kits may be the better choice?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Or perhaps I should just deal with the 40mm height and go with these G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB
> 
> DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)
> Timing 9-11-11
> Cas Latency 9
> Voltage 1.6V
> 
> I can never make up my mind lol. At least I finally ordered a board though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the tallest ram you can, and a waterblock
Click to expand...

QFT, My mighty tridents like where they are very much so.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Snipers are a nice stick , I've used the slightly lower bin version (ares) my 2133 11-11-11 kit topped out at 2450ish.
> 
> only thing that should sway you towards a CHV over a saber kitty would be access to rare more limited run memory.. super high end stuff,
> 
> IIRC the saber kitty isn't missing much in terms of ram options.
> nice timings.. my ares would do 10-13-11 @2450mhz ish, needed a ton of voltage to do it tho
> Stick with a 2133 kit, its gskill they will overclock if your cpu can do it and you can figure out what your chip needs to do it.
> 
> and i must say 15 days isn't much time with a board of that caliber. very easy to get frustrated in this time and give up on the board.
> especially if you are still air cooling.
> what do you intend to do that you feel that 8gb will be insufficient for?
> 
> my CHVFZ didn't like the hyperX beasts i got initially, that is my only experience, but i've noticed others doing well with them (hyperx sticks that is)
> QFT, My mighty tridents like where they are very much so.


I ordered the Trident-x 2400 despite the size/cost (can remove the fins). I can run them lower if I have too, and they provide nice timings at pretty much any speed. I got 16GB because future games like Star Citizen and or others may benefit from it, and I can leave 9 tabs open on Fire-Fox and just minimize it before I start a game (instead of closing it first and losing all my tabs). I can also record or stream if I want and not worry as much about having enough RAM. Plus in the future I may decide that I want to run some kind of crazy software, who knows.

The CHVZ was on a decent sale with fast cheap shipping $11.99 for next day shipping. But ya the 15 day thing bugs me. Although new-egg can not seem to keep them in stock. So my options were not very good.

Thanks for reading and replying


----------



## pshootr

Couple weeks ago I passed IBT 20 runs very high at 4.6, then a few days later failed. Then tonight it failed again So tonight I went in to bios and changed a few things and IBT passed with more consistent Gflops than I am used to. I suppose I should run it a few more times just to see if it keeps passing. I enabled C6-State, and I upped a couple voltages. You can see the voltage values in F-Stream. This board recognizes my chip correctly but it sets my HT speed to 2200 instead of 2600. So I am wondering what else it may not be setting correctly. I don't remember all the default voltages that were set, but you can see where they were bumped up to. NB 1.160v, HT 1.200v


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).
> 
> I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now


well that's more than enough to cool the CPU i guess, i like my cooler very much and the performance is outstanding but the only thing i don't like is NOISE.

Man, this thing sounds like an airplane that takes of at full blast. I did a lot of research on better fans on this very high density rad but it seems that the only fans that are working correct with it are or the standard loud fans or some higher static pressure fans that are even louder









I would like to have a custom loop for my CPU with an low density rad so i can mount quiet fans on it in order to keep the noise down under full load but i just cannot justify the high price only because of noise.

I run 5Ghz stable now and i am fine with it, going any higher than this is just not necessary and the performance does not scale with CPU frequency. If i want some more performance i just buy more ram and overclock it to 2400 or so. Haven't seen much gain from 1866 to 2400 but some say that some games and applications can benefit from faster ram speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).
> 
> I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I added it up and came up with:
> 
> 40mmx120mmx360mm-105.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx120mm-35.00
> 
> 40mmx140mmx140mm-50.00
> 
> EK VGA FC x4 -520.00
> 
> CPU Block -100.00
> 
> D5 Pumps X -450.00
> 
> Pump tops -150.00
> 
> fans -250.00
> 
> tube -35.00
> 
> fittings  - 250.00
> Reservoir -119.00
> Parallel Bridge -75.00
> 
> =$2299.00


wow, really? 5 rads?









If i go custom loop i want a huge 480mm low density rad mounted on the back of my case with a bracket.

Or perhaps on the top of my case, its not only going to look nice but as for maximum cooling its the best option IMO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).
> 
> I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that's more than enough to cool the CPU i guess, i like my cooler very much and the performance is outstanding but the only thing i don't like is NOISE.
> 
> Man, this thing sounds like an airplane that takes of at full blast. I did a lot of research on better fans on this very high density rad but it seems that the only fans that are working correct with it are or the standard loud fans or some higher static pressure fans that are even louder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have a custom loop for my CPU with an low density rad so i can mount quiet fans on it in order to keep the noise down under full load but i just cannot justify the high price only because of noise.
> 
> I run 5Ghz stable now and i am fine with it, going any higher than this is just not necessary and the performance does not scale with CPU frequency. If i want some more performance i just buy more ram and overclock it to 2400 or so. Haven't seen much gain from 1866 to 2400 but some say that some games and applications can benefit from faster ram speeds.
Click to expand...

Well it's $150 for the EX240mm kit then another $70 for the VRM/NB Block, then $50 for another 240mm rad plus some red tubing and a couple more barb fittings so around $300 all up

Not counting fans as these are pricy and not everyone might want them.

mind you results are pretty good:


But the other good thing is obviously i can carry over alot of the pieces to newer builds, Rads, Pump/Res, Tubing, CPU Block (provided AMD doesn't change the layout) and obviously not the MB Block


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well it's $150 for the EX240mm kit then another $70 for the VRM/NB Block, then $50 for another 240mm rad plus some red tubing and a couple more barb fittings so around $300 all up
> 
> Not counting fans as these are pricy and not everyone might want them.
> 
> mind you results are pretty good:
> 
> 
> But the other good thing is obviously i can carry over alot of the pieces to newer builds, Rads, Pump/Res, Tubing, CPU Block (provided AMD doesn't change the layout) and obviously not the MB Block


Nice setup you got there dude, nice temps









The most expensive parts are the compression fittings. IF i go custom loop and that's a big IF, i will only go with bitspower black sparkle because i like the looks of them and they seem to be the best on the market.

I really like this guys build and how he explains how and what. He makes one of the best build log vids i seen.


----------



## miklkit

Musimus: If I remember correctly you live in a hot environment. In my experience with older stock rigs they start getting wonky above a certain temperature. If I lived where you do I would be on water too. You need radiators and lots of them.

On the other hand I live in a temperature controlled environment where it stays 22-23C year round. In this situation air cooling works well and water cooling is an expensive luxury.

Sgt Bilko: Look at that vcore! None of my CPUs will run that low. They need 1.428 vcore minimum.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Musimus: If I remember correctly you live in a hot environment. In my experience with older stock rigs they start getting wonky above a certain temperature. If I lived where you do I would be on water too. You need radiators and lots of them.
> 
> On the other hand I live in a temperature controlled environment where it stays 22-23C year round. In this situation air cooling works well and water cooling is an expensive luxury.
> 
> Sgt Bilko: Look at that vcore! None of my CPUs will run that low. They need 1.428 vcore minimum.


Thanks mate but im back at bone stock for the moment, anything more is just wasted heat at this time of year









But this 9590 seems like a decent chip so far, i really need a full day or two to knuckle down and get a proper overclock sorted out









And yeah Mus is in a warm and humid part of the world, i don't envy him for that....it gets warm where i am but not that humid


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks mate but im back at bone stock for the moment, anything more is just wasted heat at this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this 9590 seems like a decent chip so far, i really need a full day or two to knuckle down and get a proper overclock sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah Mus is in a warm and humid part of the world, i don't envy him for that....it gets warm where i am but not that humid


I envy you man, its cold and very very humid in Holland.. I hate the cold so i guess i am born at the wrong side of the planet


----------



## miklkit

Gads, I can't even get a decent 9590. 1.428 is what it ran at @ 4.7 ghz.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thanks mate but im back at bone stock for the moment, anything more is just wasted heat at this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this 9590 seems like a decent chip so far, i really need a full day or two to knuckle down and get a proper overclock sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah Mus is in a warm and humid part of the world, i don't envy him for that....it gets warm where i am but not that humid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy you man, its cold and very very humid in Holland.. I hate the cold so i guess i am born at the wrong side of the planet
Click to expand...

I prefer the cold actually, far easier to warm up than it is to cool down









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Gads, I can't even get a decent 9590. 1.428 is what it ran at @ 4.7 ghz.


This is my second 9590, first one had a 1.53v VID iirc, this one is 1.488v but for 5.0 with 2400 Ram/NB i need 1.52v for IBT to pass.

I can bench light stuff at 5.3 with 1.6v but i havent pushed it hard yet


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Musimus: If I remember correctly you live in a hot environment. In my experience with older stock rigs they start getting wonky above a certain temperature. If I lived where you do I would be on water too. You need radiators and lots of them.
> 
> On the other hand I live in a temperature controlled environment where it stays 22-23C year round. In this situation air cooling works well and water cooling is an expensive luxury.
> 
> Sgt Bilko: Look at that vcore! None of my CPUs will run that low. They need 1.428 vcore minimum.


Tropics to be exact.







But we do have cold season from December to February that tops out 18C and in some high, mountainous places, get close to 0C.

But that is not really the point here. In any situation, unless you get a bad one, AIOs like the H100i beat the best Air Coolers. I remember the same convo with Doyll. And he went.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated/950_50


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *I prefer the cold actually, far easier to warm up than it is to cool down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is my second 9590, first one had a 1.53v VID iirc, this one is 1.488v but for 5.0 with 2400 Ram/NB i need 1.52v for IBT to pass.
> 
> I can bench light stuff at 5.3 with 1.6v but i havent pushed it hard yet


True, i can stand the cold but the cold here is so humid so when its 5c it can feel like 1c because of the humidity and the wind.

A few years back i went skiing in Austria and it was -15c but it felt way different than in Holland, its because of the damn north sea climate..

We can trade placed if you like


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *I prefer the cold actually, far easier to warm up than it is to cool down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is my second 9590, first one had a 1.53v VID iirc, this one is 1.488v but for 5.0 with 2400 Ram/NB i need 1.52v for IBT to pass.
> 
> I can bench light stuff at 5.3 with 1.6v but i havent pushed it hard yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, i can stand the cold but the cold here is so humid so when its 5c it can feel like 1c because of the humidity and the wind.
> 
> A few years back i went skiing in Austria and it was -15c but it felt way different than in Holland, its because of the damn north sea climate..
> 
> We can trade placed if you like
Click to expand...

Nope.....moving to Denmark when i can manage it but i know what you mean about temps there (same area roughly)


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).
> 
> I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that's more than enough to cool the CPU i guess, i like my cooler very much and the performance is outstanding but the only thing i don't like is NOISE.
> 
> Man, this thing sounds like an airplane that takes of at full blast. I did a lot of research on better fans on this very high density rad but it seems that the only fans that are working correct with it are or the standard loud fans or some higher static pressure fans that are even louder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have a custom loop for my CPU with an low density rad so i can mount quiet fans on it in order to keep the noise down under full load but i just cannot justify the high price only because of noise.
> 
> I run 5Ghz stable now and i am fine with it, going any higher than this is just not necessary and the performance does not scale with CPU frequency. If i want some more performance i just buy more ram and overclock it to 2400 or so. Haven't seen much gain from 1866 to 2400 but some say that some games and applications can benefit from faster ram speeds.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My loop was around $300 or so and I'm very pleased with it, saw no need to throw the gpu in seeing as the stock cooling works quite well (stock fan was meh though).
> 
> I mean on a H100i i could do 5.0 stable but it was warmer than id like so instead of forking out for another AIO i went water, no regrets now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I added it up and came up with:
> 
> 40mmx120mmx360mm-105.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx240mm-80.00
> 
> 40mmx120mmx120mm-35.00
> 
> 40mmx140mmx140mm-50.00
> 
> EK VGA FC x4 -520.00
> 
> CPU Block -100.00
> 
> D5 Pumps X -450.00
> 
> Pump tops -150.00
> 
> fans -250.00
> 
> tube -35.00
> 
> fittings - 250.00
> Reservoir -119.00
> Parallel Bridge -75.00
> 
> =$2299.00
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, really? 5 rads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i go custom loop i want a huge 480mm low density rad mounted on the back of my case with a bracket.
> 
> Or perhaps on the top of my case, its not only going to look nice but as for maximum cooling its the best option IMO.
Click to expand...

 well....when you are running 4 x 4GB GPU's ....and not just one 3.5GB...hehehe, let me know when you get them to run @ 39c at load.








....J/K


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well....when you are running 4 x 4GB GPU's ....and not just one 3.5GB...hehehe, let me know when you get them to run @ 39c at load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....J/K


Don't get me started at the 970 3.5gb memory gate... I will deal with that









I hear ya on the cooling man but still, 2200 dollar and 5 rads...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Well ive been knocked out of the FSU top 100 now.....up to you now Red!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is Funny


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> AMD is reducing the prices of 290/290X in response to Nvidia's 970 memory design issue.
> I love their ad!
> 
> 
> 
> 4GB is 4GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the copywriter is genius!!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Hehe.....that one caused a bit of a stir.

And that video is freaking hilarious, couldnt stop laughing


----------



## Mega Man

me 2

"nvidia the way to be screwed"


----------



## mus1mus

LOL









hmmm.

Still there hurr?


----------



## pshootr

Tomorrow I should be receiving my CHVZ and will need to bench test it. Are there any good threads for setting up this board so I can have a heads up on the do's and dont's, tips, tricks etc.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Tomorrow I should be receiving my CHVZ and will need to bench test it. Are there any good threads for setting up this board so I can have a heads up on the do's and dont's, tips, tricks etc.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

Can't go wrong with it, it sums up almost everything you normally need to know, the rest is up to you to find out.

For example, I noticed increased stability (AKA: My computer doesn't turn off unexpectedly out of nowhere) manually setting my CPU and CPU/NB power response control to ultra high/Fast (Don't remember it ATM).

But sinze my PC suddenly kept freezing out of nowhere, I pushed it back to High/Fast.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I ordered the Trident-x 2400 despite the size/cost (can remove the fins). I can run them lower if I have too, and they provide nice timings at pretty much any speed. I got 16GB because future games like Star Citizen and or others may benefit from it, and I can leave 9 tabs open on Fire-Fox and just minimize it before I start a game (instead of closing it first and losing all my tabs). I can also record or stream if I want and not worry as much about having enough RAM. Plus in the future I may decide that I want to run some kind of crazy software, who knows.
> 
> The CHVZ was on a decent sale with fast cheap shipping $11.99 for next day shipping. But ya the 15 day thing bugs me. Although new-egg can not seem to keep them in stock. So my options were not very good.
> 
> Thanks for reading and replying


Just 9 tabs???? Pfft you just a puppy, check out One tab, a Chrome extension to help reduce your memory usage when you are browsing

Good choice with the ram, I think 16 gb will/should be the next standard though


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> Can't go wrong with it, it sums up almost everything you normally need to know, the rest is up to you to find out.
> 
> For example, I noticed increased stability (AKA: My computer doesn't turn off unexpectedly out of nowhere) manually setting my CPU and CPU/NB power response control to ultra high/Fast (Don't remember it ATM).
> 
> But sinze my PC suddenly kept freezing out of nowhere, I pushed it back to High/Fast.


Thank you very much, this will be very useful for overclocking. I was actually just looking for any things I should know as far as first time setup. I know the manual should have all this info, but sometimes there is useful tips/info that the manual does not cover. So I just thought I would ask if there are any good threads with the basic info on getting this board going. I did a search but have only found isolated topics so far.

I would like to be able to do any troubleshooting quickly because I only have 15 days to return it in the event of an issue.

Thanks again


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Tomorrow I should be receiving my CHVZ and will need to bench test it. Are there any good threads for setting up this board so I can have a heads up on the do's and dont's, tips, tricks etc.


 This was a review I did for the CHVZ when I was writing for OCC. It may have something helpful for you

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> This was a review I did for the CHVZ when I was writing for OCC. It may have something helpful for you
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_formula_v_review/


Nice review man, and thank you for linking it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.
> 
> Still there hurr?


lol of course









I love my 970 even when it "only" has 3.5gb. Its kinda awkward to know that we've been screwed but on the other hand, i rarely need more than 2gb to be honest.

Even when people know that its not an 4gb but an 3.5gb card, the card still performs just as good than it did before so IMO its a storm in a glass of water.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Hehe.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.
> 
> Still there hurr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my 970 even when it "only" has 3.5gb. Its kinda awkward to know that we've been screwed but on the other hand, i rarely need more than 2gb to be honest.
> 
> Even when people know that its not an 4gb but an 3.5gb card, the card still performs just as good than it did before so IMO its a storm in a glass of water.
Click to expand...

It's still a great GPU, people are focusing way too much on the vram side of things, I miffed that Nvidia lied about it tbh......that's what people should be angry with imo


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hehe.....
> It's still a great GPU, people are focusing way too much on the vram side of things, I miffed that Nvidia lied about it tbh......that's what people should be angry with imo


I would ask about it to whoever decided to make a 970 SLI for 4K gaming. Which doesn't seem uncommon, since most prefer(red) a 970 instead of a 980.


----------



## mus1mus

It is great for its price tag. That's all. And maybe stock power consumption. But a 290 can still battle it out neck and neck and still priced lower (in the US).

A 780TI can even compete with the 980. But they are forcing people to buy what they serve on the table.

IMO, they could have said it nice and still garner a lot of audience for the 970. But they lied. Nuff said. And they followed it up with a 960. To compete with, aheem....280X? LMAO


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my 970 even when it "only" has 3.5gb. Its kinda awkward to know that we've been screwed but on the other hand, i rarely need more than 2gb to be honest.
> 
> Even when people know that its not an 4gb but an 3.5gb card, the card still performs just as good than it did before so IMO its a storm in a glass of water.


yeah but think of those that were having rampant issues going over the 3.5 and spent days or weeks trying things and reinstalling drivers etc....or those who bought 3 of them for 4k...honestly they should have just made it a 3.5 card...but they didn't.because they didn't want people to say well amd has 4gb I'm going with them


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed.

Don't get me wrong

If amd did that I would be buying 4x980s right now Imo that is inexcusable


----------



## mus1mus

Quick run on a cold morning.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3977214


----------



## Johan45

I can't believe that people are getting so bent out of shape over the 970 3.5 or 4GB thing. Firstly it's a great card, it's got almost double the memory of the 770 it's predecessor and it does have 4Gb of memory it's just the allocation and speed of 512Mb that's an issue. Nvidia tried to allocate 3.5Gb for frames only and 512Mb to run the card. If someone bought these for 4K output that's their problem. For your average gamer it's a great card capable of handling any game at decent resolution and doesn't dim your lights. These cards also OC like a scared cat.
I know I sound like a fan boy but man it seems that's all anyone wants to talk about and I really don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can't believe that people are getting so bent out of shape over the 970 3.5 or 4GB thing. Firstly it's a great card, it's got almost double the memory of the 770 it's predecessor and it does have 4Gb of memory it's just the allocation and speed of 512Mb that's an issue. Nvidia tried to allocate 3.5Gb for frames only and 512Mb to run the card. If someone bought these for 4K output that's their problem. For your average gamer it's a great card capable of handling any game at decent resolution and doesn't dim your lights. These cards also OC like a scared cat.
> I know I sound like a fan boy but man it seems that's all anyone wants to talk about and I really don't think it's a big deal.


This is off topic but anyways, like I said before, it still performs well, its just the lying about it that im not happy with them about.

If AMD done it id still be saying the same thing


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can't believe that people are getting so bent out of shape over the 970 3.5 or 4GB thing. Firstly it's a great card, it's got almost double the memory of the 770 it's predecessor and it does have 4Gb of memory it's just the allocation and speed of 512Mb that's an issue. Nvidia tried to allocate 3.5Gb for frames only and 512Mb to run the card. If someone bought these for 4K output that's their problem. For your average gamer it's a great card capable of handling any game at decent resolution and doesn't dim your lights. These cards also OC like a scared cat.
> I know I sound like a fan boy but man it seems that's all anyone wants to talk about and I really don't think it's a big deal.


No one can take away the fact the GTX 970 is a great performer at it's price while being more efficient than the AMD R9 290/X cards. The problem here is not just because of the 3.5GB. The GTX 970 is also lacking some ROPs and L2 Cache. Whether this was purposeful or an accident the fact is some people will be ticked off if they bought something advertised as 4GB VRAM/64 ROPs/2MB L2 Cache/224 GB/s Bandwidth and in truth it's 3.5GB + 512MB VRAM/56 ROPs/1.75MB L2 Cache. While the GTX 970 technically has 4GB of VRAM because of 3.5GB + .5GB = 4GB (rumors .5GB is just system RAM) it won't work exactly like having one 4GB system. The lack of the VRAM/ROPs/L2 Cache might not make a large impact but yeah. I would be lying if I said I would be perfectly fine with what I learned about the GTX 970 if I owned one, let alone 2 or more. Some people may have bought the 970's or multiple because of 4K like you said, and having 4GB of VRAM could have been one reason. It's not 'their' fault they bought it thinking it was 4GB of VRAM when it was advertised that way. NVIDIA said this was all a mistake/misunderstanding that led to false numbers being advertised. If NVIDIA would have released some sort of statement earlier on it may have softened the negative feedback they are getting. Miscommunication is a problem it seems, just like how one representative said there would be a driver to fix or improve the VRAM performance issue yet this statement was taken back to say there would be no drivers. While I didn't get the GTX 980/970 at the end I'm a tiny bit relieved that even if I went with my decision to purchase a GTX 900 series card it would have been the 980. Still the 970 is one hell of a card.

Anyway sorry for the off topic post. The fan I installed to cool the back of the socket/motherboard was the loudest in my case at idle and span basically at 100% all the time. I tried Speedfan out and after turning the PWM value down to 40% the PC is now near silent. In other news I bought 4x 120mm to 80mm adapters and two plastic air ducts to try bringing cool air to my H100i directly from the side panel fans. Sadly it didn't work at the end because my VRM fans/heatsink got in the way even with the adapter. Tried to use it in my other PC using an Antec Three Hundred but the duct got in the way of the video card so no go there. Waste of $30 until I find a way to use them that will show improvements with temperature with computers or find another use. Probably should've listened to the some of the guys I talked to or made careful measurements before purchasing.


----------



## pshootr

Is there a thread dedicated to the crosshair v formula-z? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## diggiddi

Wow, here u go


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Wow, here u go


I seen that thread, but is looked like it was for the old version. Anyways thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I seen that thread, but is looked like it was for the old version. Anyways thanks.


The guys here can help you as well.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Anyone OC with C6 enabled in the BIOS? I went back and enabled Cool&Quiet, C1E, and APM(Auto): ran IBT w/ AVX Maximum 20 Runs and passed 2 times at 4GHz/4.5GHz/4.8GHz. When looking at the AMD Bulldozer/Piledriver OC Guide for ASUS motherboards it recommends to either disable Cool&Quiet/C1E/APM(Auto) or enable them when you fine tune the OC and get it stable with them enabled. But for C6 it only recommends it disabled. I was wondering if anyone has a stable OC with C6 enabled and can pass IBT or other stability programs.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The guys here can help you as well.


Thank you mus1mus







I will be asking stuff in here because this is when all the cool kids hang out







Just figured I would ask because I don't want to make too many posts that are not on topic of this thread.









I am trying figure out if it is advisable or not to replace the TIM/pads on the VRM/NB before it goes in my case. Tomorrow my new RAM should be here and I will bench test it to make sure all the components work (Lan, sound, Ect.). And if replacing the TIM/pads is advisable, I would like to do it before it goes in my case naturally.

Edit: Just found a post that stated the pads for VRM on CHVZ are 0.5mm, so I don't think TIM would be a good idea on the VRM. As far as I know the NB uses TIM, but I am not sure so I will wait for some feedback before I do anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Anyone OC with C6 enabled in the BIOS? I went back and enabled Cool&Quiet and C1E and ran IBT w/ AVX Maximum 20 Runs and passed 2 times at 4GHz/4.5GHz/4.8GHz. When looking at the AMD Bulldozer/Piledriver OC Guide for ASUS motherboards it recommends to either disable Cool&Quiet/C1E or enable them when you fine tune the OC and get it stable with them enabled. But for C6 it only recommends it disabled. I was wondering if anyone has a stable OC with C6 enabled and can pass IBT or other stability programs.


Yes, actually I recently made a couple voltage adjustments and ironicly enough I also turned on C6. I ran IBT 20 passes very high and it did pass. But I only did that one run.

However, C6 makes my power supply produce coil whine when not under load (very annoying), so I tuned it back off.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thank you mus1mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be asking stuff in here because this is when all the cool kids hang out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured I would ask because I don't want to make too many posts that are not on topic of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am trying figure out if it is advisable or not to replace the TIM/pads on the VRM/NB before it goes in my case. Tomorrow my new RAM should be here and I will bench test it to make sure all the components work (Lan, sound, Ect.). And if replacing the TIM/pads is advisable, I would like to do it before it goes in my case naturally.*


I will be doing that later.

Will give you insight on it. Pre and After replacement. I won't be using anything special though. Just EK stuff.

As for the guys here, sent them PM's. They are kind enough to help you. You'll see.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I will be doing that later.
> 
> Will give you insight on it. Pre and After replacement. I won't be using anything special though. Just EK stuff.
> 
> As for the guys here, sent them PM's. They are kind enough to help you. You'll see.


Thank you very much mus1mus







I will check back tomorrow (bed-time).

Good luck with your stuff, and have fun.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The guys here can help you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mus1mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be asking stuff in here because this is when all the cool kids hang out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured I would ask because I don't want to make too many posts that are not on topic of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying figure out if it is advisable or not to replace the TIM/pads on the VRM/NB before it goes in my case. Tomorrow my new RAM should be here and I will bench test it to make sure all the components work (Lan, sound, Ect.). And if replacing the TIM/pads is advisable, I would like to do it before it goes in my case naturally.
> 
> Edit: Just found a post that stated the pads for VRM on CHVZ are 0.5mm, so I don't think TIM would be a good idea on the VRM. As far as I know the NB uses TIM, but I am not sure so I will wait for some feedback before I do anything.
Click to expand...

here's the club: http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/0_50

and no Tim on vrms (just thermal pads) and a tiny amount of TIM on the NB. Not point in replacing it anyways unless you plan on slapping a block on there. (also remember the rear of the vrm's has pads on them too)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I will be doing that later.
> 
> Will give you insight on it. Pre and After replacement. I won't be using anything special though. Just EK stuff.
> 
> As for the guys here, sent them PM's. They are kind enough to help you. You'll see.


Id like to know this as the sabertooth is not far off from the crosshair


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Id like to know this as the sabertooth is not far off from the crosshair


I wonder if a proper sized metal shim and tim would work better than thermal pad


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I wonder if a proper sized metal shim and tim would work better than thermal pad


i'd doubt it.. and why risk causing a short if something actually conducts


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> i'd doubt it.. and why risk causing a short if something actually conducts


true enough but we all drive for that extra bit...I was thinking like a copper shim bonded to the sink with thermal glue but even though I strive for better performance I try not to be the guinea pig since im poor and can't afford to replace stuff often


----------



## Johan45

Just get some new thermal pads, you can't get much better than these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16941/thr-170/Fujipoly_ModRight_Extreme_Thermal_Pad_Blister_Pack_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html
Just check the thickness. They come in many different sizes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Id like to know this as the sabertooth is not far off from the crosshair


Testing results will be 3-4 hours from now. Or maybe tomorrow.

Gahd! I never thought that'd take long! lol

Got me curious as I am seeing my VRM temps go as high as 70C while my Core stays within 65. But I am not expecting much. With Fujipolys maybe.


----------



## MiladEd

So I went ahead a bought a cheap 10$ 12 cm DeepCool fan with blue LEDs, cut out the side panel behind the CPU socket and mounted it in there. And I can't believe that I'm getting 10 C lower socket temps (64 to 54) and 4 C lower core temps (48 to 44) while running IBT on very high! I need to mention I've a FX-8320 OC to 4.0 GHz on a M5A97 R2.0 mainboard with DeepCool GAMMAXX 300 cooler.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> So I went ahead a bought a cheap 10$ 12 cm DeepCool fan with blue LEDs, cut out the side panel behind the CPU socket and mounted it in there. And I can't believe that I'm getting 10 C lower socket temps (64 to 54) and 4 C lower core temps (48 to 44) while running IBT on very high! I need to mention I've a FX-8320 OC to 4.0 GHz on a M5A97 R2.0 mainboard with DeepCool GAMMAXX 300 cooler.


yeah it helped mine nearly 15c after I switched to water...I was getting socket temps 20 over core then I put a fan on back and on front and its now within a 5c margin...on air I seen 10c like you with side panel cut out


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> So I went ahead a bought a cheap 10$ 12 cm DeepCool fan with blue LEDs, cut out the side panel behind the CPU socket and mounted it in there. And I can't believe that I'm getting 10 C lower socket temps (64 to 54) and 4 C lower core temps (48 to 44) while running IBT on very high! I need to mention I've a FX-8320 OC to 4.0 GHz on a M5A97 R2.0 mainboard with DeepCool GAMMAXX 300 cooler.


Glad to see it work out well for you :thumb


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Yes, actually I recently made a couple voltage adjustments and ironicly enough I also turned on C6. I ran IBT 20 passes very high and it did pass. But I only did that one run.
> 
> However, C6 makes my power supply produce coil whine when not under load (very annoying), so I tuned it back off.


Thanks for the info. I guess I might try enabling C6 and testing stability. I'll double check for any coil whine from the PSU or any other component that makes an awkward sound after enabling the setting.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> here's the club: http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/0_50
> 
> and no Tim on vrms (just thermal pads) and a tiny amount of TIM on the NB. Not point in replacing it anyways unless you plan on slapping a block on there. (also remember the rear of the vrm's has pads on them too)


I don't have any Fuji-Poly, so I guess for now I will leave well enough alone. Perhaps if I get some Fuji-Poly for the VRM, then I may replace the TIM on the NB with high quality TIM. Thanks a lot for the info








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I guess I might try enabling C6 and testing stability. I'll double check for any coil whine from the PSU or any other component that makes an awkward sound after enabling the setting.


No problem. I'm thinking that the coil whine I'm getting at idle with C6 enabled is likely because of my particular PSU. I should note that scrolling with my mouse causes the whine to increase and get louder, really strange and annoying. Let me know how it goes for you with C6.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I don't have any Fuji-Poly, so I guess for now I will leave well enough alone. Perhaps if I get some Fuji-Poly for the VRM, then I may replace the TIM on the NB with high quality TIM. Thanks a lot for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. I'm thinking that the coil whine I'm getting at idle with C6 enabled is likely because of my particular PSU. *I should note that scrolling with my mouse causes the whine to increase and get louder, really strange and annoying*. Let me know how it goes for you with C6.


'

Crap I swear my computer made weird noises that were pretty much in sync with my mouse scrolling a day or two ago. But C6 was not enabled. Maybe it's APM, C1E, or Cool&Quiet


----------



## m00ter

Just thought I'd pop by and offer a quick update after lots of clocking work recently. I've got my rig set solid now and am pretty pleased with the results, but really wish I could have got her a bit further! Am on a CVFz.

8350 @ 4921 (218 x 22.5) - 1.512v under load
NB @ 2624 (x12)
HT @ 2843 (x13)
RAM @ 2332 (2 x 8gb corsair dom plat rated 2400 @ 10-12-12-31)

58.6C max in a Prime95 Blend run under an H100i in push/pull with 4 sp 120's (LED versions). It's solid as a rock, but wants silly voltages to go any higher, 5.0 is so close.... yet so far.....


----------



## StrongForce

after playing some, what the hell is that..omg.

It should be the opposite ! my cpu temp is ok but the core goes sky high.

I'm tired of this chip/mobo which heats too much.

Could it be my thermal paste, anyone else using Prolimatech pk3 ?

Update : 

it was arround 70 core with OCCT but as soon as I started playing it went up, so it's from my GPU.. ah well, i'll keep it that way not gonna lower any more than 4.6, maybe it's just the sensor getting heat for the GPU and not the core itself, let's hope.


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Just thought I'd pop by and offer a quick update after lots of clocking work recently. I've got my rig set solid now and am pretty pleased with the results, but really wish I could have got her a bit further! Am on a CVFz.
> 
> 8350 @ 4921 (218 x 22.5) - 1.512v under load
> NB @ 2624 (x12)
> HT @ 2843 (x13)
> RAM @ 2332 (2 x 8gb corsair dom plat rated 2400 @ 10-12-12-31)
> 
> 58.6C max in a Prime95 Blend run under an H100i in push/pull with 4 sp 120's (LED versions). It's solid as a rock, but wants silly voltages to go any higher, 5.0 is so close.... yet so far.....


what cpu/nb voltage and ram voltage did you use?


----------



## Mega Man

guys i found a great price










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA67S2G23899


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> guys i found a great price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA67S2G23899


How long are they supposed to recognize a typo?


----------



## Mega Man

i bet it was supposed to be yuan or something XD theres one for 10k too !~


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i bet it was supposed to be yuan or something XD theres one for 10k too !~


64mb cache is starting to get expensive


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> '
> 
> Crap I swear my computer made weird noises that were pretty much in sync with my mouse scrolling a day or two ago. But C6 was not enabled. Maybe it's APM, C1E, or Cool&Quiet


I wonder if this is more common than I thought. I have APM and C1E disabled, Cool&Quiet enabled, and now C6 disabled because of coil whine. I also hear coil whine when I run IBT even with C6 disabled. Not sure if I should RMA the PSU or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Just thought I'd pop by and offer a quick update after lots of clocking work recently. I've got my rig set solid now and am pretty pleased with the results, but really wish I could have got her a bit further! Am on a CVFz.
> 
> 8350 @ 4921 (218 x 22.5) - 1.512v under load
> NB @ 2624 (x12)
> HT @ 2843 (x13)
> RAM @ 2332 (2 x 8gb corsair dom plat rated 2400 @ 10-12-12-31)
> 
> 58.6C max in a Prime95 Blend run under an H100i in push/pull with 4 sp 120's (LED versions). It's solid as a rock, but wants silly voltages to go any higher, 5.0 is so close.... yet so far.....


I think you are getting very good results considering your h100i. I guess push/pull with the sp120's helps a lot.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after playing some, what the hell is that..omg.
> 
> It should be the opposite ! my cpu temp is ok but the core goes sky high.
> 
> I'm tired of this chip/mobo which heats too much.
> 
> Could it be my thermal paste, anyone else using Prolimatech pk3 ?
> 
> Update :
> 
> it was arround 70 core with OCCT but as soon as I started playing it went up, so it's from my GPU.. ah well, i'll keep it that way not gonna lower any more than 4.6, maybe it's just the sensor getting heat for the GPU and not the core itself, let's hope.


It's just a random spike, wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's just a random spike, wouldn't worry about it.


I hope ! I will try to run a game windowed and check ..just realised I could do that


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> after playing some, what the hell is that..omg.
> 
> It should be the opposite ! my cpu temp is ok but the core goes sky high.
> 
> I'm tired of this chip/mobo which heats too much.
> 
> Could it be my thermal paste, anyone else using Prolimatech pk3 ?
> 
> Update :
> 
> it was arround 70 core with OCCT but as soon as I started playing it went up, so it's from my GPU.. ah well, i'll keep it that way not gonna lower any more than 4.6, maybe it's just the sensor getting heat for the GPU and not the core itself, let's hope.


It's quite possible you need better case ventilation. The difference between long gaming and stability tests is that hot azz vid card you have in your box. Put that together with an underpowered board ( gets hot) and an air cooler if you're not getting lots of fresh air and dumping heat you will get hot.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I wonder if this is more common than I thought. I have APM and C1E disabled, Cool&Quiet enabled, and now C6 disabled because of coil whine. I also hear coil whine when I run IBT even with C6 disabled. Not sure if I should RMA the PSU or not.
> I think you are getting very good results considering your h100i. I guess push/pull with the sp120's helps a lot.


Well didn't have any of the mouse scrolling issues yesterday night. I wish I could setup my H100i with push/pull. Won't work with our without the adapters I bought.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well didn't have any of the mouse scrolling issues yesterday night. I wish I could setup my H100i with push/pull. Won't work with our without the adapters I bought.


Thats good, I always hear it when C6 is enabled while system is at idle (scrolling mouse makes it louder). I am starting to regret picking this PSU. I hear it sometimes during Heaven as well, I think more so when GPU is overclocked. Although fans pretty much cover it up when their RPM gos up.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well didn't have any of the mouse scrolling issues yesterday night. I wish I could setup my H100i with push/pull. Won't work with our without the adapters I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good, I always hear it when C6 is enabled while system is at idle (scrolling mouse makes it louder). I am starting to regret picking this PSU. I hear it sometimes during Heaven as well, I think more so when GPU is overclocked. Although fans pretty much cover it up when their RPM gos up.
Click to expand...

It may be your GFX card that's the whiner pshooter. I did a google on it and there were a lot of hits for the saphire and coil whine. Try using a paper towel tube to isolate the sounds when listening.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> guys i found a great price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA67S2G23899


LOL what's up Mega?


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys, i installed the new omega chipset driver and i have nothing but trouble ever since..

More people having trouble with this? I tried to uninstall it but it doesn't work, i tried installing previous drivers but it also didn't work, tried the driver uninstaller tool but didn't work either..

I really don't want to do an re-install of Windows 7 actually, is there another thing i can do?

Oh i just did an repair install of Windows 7 64bit but it didn't help either..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys, i installed the new omega chipset driver and i have nothing but trouble ever since..
> 
> More people having trouble with this? I tried to uninstall it but it doesn't work, i tried installing previous drivers but it also didn't work, tried the driver uninstaller tool but didn't work either..
> 
> I really don't want to do an re-install of Windows 7 actually, is there another thing i can do?
> 
> Oh i just did an repair install of Windows 7 64bit but it didn't help either..


Because I have a 120GB SSD I normally just put all my files onto another drive then fresh install from a usb and i can be back up and running in under an hour.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Because I have a 120GB SSD I normally just put all my files onto another drive then fresh install from a usb and i can be back up and running in under an hour.


Files i have on my other 1TB drive as well so no problem with the files, its because i have a lot of programs installed and its a pain to do a re-install of W7.

I have no idea why this is happening, i checked everything and uninstalled and re-installed chipset drivers several times but when i go to device manager and got o my chipset drivers are from 23-09-2014 while there is no driver made on that date..

It just makes no sense at all, thought Nvidia drivers were bad


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Files i have on my other 1TB drive as well so no problem with the files, its because i have a lot of programs installed and its a pain to do a re-install of W7.
> 
> I have no idea why this is happening, i checked everything and uninstalled and re-installed chipset drivers several times but when i go to device manager and got o my chipset drivers are from 23-09-2014 while there is no driver made on that date..
> 
> It just makes no sense at all, thought Nvidia drivers were bad


Oh dear, sounds like a corrupt install... did your overclock pass all it's stress tests such as prime or 20 runs of IBT AVX on very high?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh dear, sounds like a corrupt install... did your overclock pass all it's stress tests such as prime or 20 runs of IBT AVX on very high?


No my overclock is fine.. and i NEVER EVER use Prime95 for stressing my overclocks.

I rendered a lot of video's for hours on end and if there was a problem with my overclock it would be shown right about now. Never had BSOD no problems nothing, its the driver that is the issue here.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No my overclock is fine.. and i NEVER EVER use Prime95 for stressing my overclocks.
> 
> I rendered a lot of video's for hours on end and if there was a problem with my overclock it would be shown right about now. Never had BSOD no problems nothing, its the driver that is the issue here.


I never had a BSOD when my IBT came back with negative results but it was still corrupting my system...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I never had a BSOD when my IBT came back with negative results but it was still corrupting my system...


About the negative results in IBT AVX, is there a usual coarse of action to get them back to positive?

I.E. What to change in UEFI


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I never had a BSOD when my IBT came back with negative results but it was still corrupting my system...


I hear you on that, but i can assure you that no matter how many times you are stable in programs like that, the one minute you are not can corrupt your whole Windows installation or get you BSOD's.

You simply lose stability the moment you start overclocking, as simple as that and i know that as well. I don't like those programs because they put an very very unrealistic load on the system and it requires way to much voltage that can actually cause hardware failure and in the worst situation you can burn something like the VRM or perhaps some other components.

My RAM is stock and CPU is at 5ghz 1.488 in bios that makes 1.500 under heavy load but mostly its on 1.488, CPU/NB is at 2600 1.275V HT is stock.

Also, i never had problems before the AMD OMEGA driver. So if the OC was unstable it would have shown a long time ago because i run these settings for couple of months now.

Thnx for the input anyway


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> About the negative results in IBT AVX, is there a usual coarse of action to get them back to positive?
> 
> I.E. What to change in UEFI


IF you want positive results in IBT AVX you need more Vcore or you are trotting for some reason, maybe temps.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IF you want positive results in IBT AVX you need more Vcore or you are trotting for some reason, maybe temps.


OK, thanks for the tip!

My main rig is down right now for some minor detail work. I'll give it a go when it's back up!

I'm on my sloooooooow laptop...


----------



## gordesky1

Sense it was cold in the house today around 65f to 70f i figure i try for 5ghz. While i got a run in at 4.995 look at the dam temps... Now that 80 was spikes on the cores tho cause it was staying around 69-max 75.. But still something has to be wrong with this h100 cause i see others getting much lower temps than me with the h100 and their volts is over 1.5 to.. Like m00ter and his cores are at 58 at load..

Now my vcore is high tho 1.56 but even at 1.5 my temps are pretty much the same..

Idle temps are good tho as you can see and every other temps are also good. Vrms get in the 40s at load.

Really need to rma this h100 but waiting to get my custom loop going first.. Than get the h100i back and sell it.

Trying to run another burn test at the same speed the 2nd time it will freeze in the middle. But i know the temps is the problem now..

That is also with push and pull tycoon fans..


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It may be your GFX card that's the whiner pshooter. I did a google on it and there were a lot of hits for the saphire and coil whine. Try using a paper towel tube to isolate the sounds when listening.


I'll be danged, maybe your rite. All this time I assumed it was the PSU. Although when C6 is enabled I hear coil whine at idle even with no GPU load. Maybe they both whine. I will have to try the tube method to try and figure out what is going on. Thanks, and +1 for the google








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear you on that, but i can assure you that no matter how many times you are stable in programs like that, the one minute you are not can corrupt your whole Windows installation or get you BSOD's.
> 
> You simply lose stability the moment you start overclocking, as simple as that and i know that as well. I don't like those programs because they put an very very unrealistic load on the system and it requires way to much voltage that can actually cause hardware failure and in the worst situation you can burn something like the VRM or perhaps some other components.
> 
> My RAM is stock and CPU is at 5ghz 1.488 in bios that makes 1.500 under heavy load but mostly its on 1.488, CPU/NB is at 2600 1.275V HT is stock.
> 
> Also, i never had problems before the AMD OMEGA driver. So if the OC was unstable it would have shown a long time ago because i run these settings for couple of months now.
> 
> Thnx for the input anyway


I have used Prime95 on a few machines for many many hours and never damaged anything. I think as long as power delivery is sufficient and temps are within spec, there should be nothing to worry about. Hardware is designed to take a beating. Having said that, I don't blame you for the desire to be cautious. But if Prime95 was burning up hardware, I think we would hear about it a lot. I will only leave prime95 unattended after I have observed my temps for at least one and a half hours so I can be sure what my max temps will be. Only then will I leave it to run unattended. And while I believe encoding may be a relatively fair estimate of stability, I would not put it in the same class as prime95. Encoding should be a good estimate of realistic load temps however.

You will not always be able to notice rite away that an OC is unstable. It can take days or even weeks of normal PC use to surface.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Anyone OC with C6 enabled in the BIOS? I was wondering if anyone has a stable OC with C6 enabled and can pass IBT or other stability programs.


Yes sir, C6 enabled here http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/9160#post_23503149

Edit, sure glad I didn't burn up any hardware with this 24 hr run of P95


----------



## mus1mus

I haven't killed anything pushing the chip to these temps

75C Core with Prime.
80C Socket
72C VRM1
65C VRM2

Not recommending it for the faint hearted though.

On another note,

I think I need to redo my VRM Heatsink. Or have I improved it? I'm getting uniform Temps from VRM1 and VRM2. But my OC was messed up due to a BIOS reset when I unplugged my CMOS battery.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't killed anything pushing the chip to these temps
> 
> 75C Core with Prime.
> 80C Socket
> 72C VRM1
> 65C VRM2
> 
> Not recommending it for the faint hearted though.
> 
> On another note,
> 
> I think I need to redo my VRM Heatsink. Or have I improved it? I'm getting uniform Temps from VRM1 and VRM2. But my OC was messed up due to a BIOS reset when I unplugged my CMOS battery.


Oh boy, I would have flipped off for sure. Not that I actually can, thermal throttling starts at 78 °C in my case, but still.

These chips seem almost indestructible, has anyone even managed to kill an FX with excessive overvolting yet?


----------



## mus1mus

It will Auto-Shutdown


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys, i installed the new omega chipset driver and i have nothing but trouble ever since..
> 
> More people having trouble with this? I tried to uninstall it but it doesn't work, i tried installing previous drivers but it also didn't work, tried the driver uninstaller tool but didn't work either..
> 
> I really don't want to do an re-install of Windows 7 actually, is there another thing i can do?
> 
> Oh i just did an repair install of Windows 7 64bit but it didn't help either..


nope the CHVz is running fine and without issue ( as is my mothers/ my old 970a-ud3 )
my 990fxa is still in rebuild but it is starting to look amazing [email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Files i have on my other 1TB drive as well so no problem with the files, its because i have a lot of programs installed and its a pain to do a re-install of W7.
> 
> I have no idea why this is happening, i checked everything and uninstalled and re-installed chipset drivers several times but when i go to device manager and got o my chipset drivers are from 23-09-2014 while there is no driver made on that date..
> 
> It just makes no sense at all, thought Nvidia drivers were bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, sounds like a corrupt install... did your overclock pass all it's stress tests such as prime or 20 runs of IBT AVX on very high?
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA thanks i have been laughing for almost 10 minutes straight because you typed this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I never had a BSOD when my IBT came back with negative results but it was still corrupting my system...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the negative results in IBT AVX, is there a usual coarse of action to get them back to positive?
> 
> I.E. What to change in UEFI
Click to expand...

usually more vcore but i have seen nb and cpu/nb needing a bump too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It may be your GFX card that's the whiner pshooter. I did a google on it and there were a lot of hits for the saphire and coil whine. Try using a paper towel tube to isolate the sounds when listening.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be danged, maybe your rite. All this time I assumed it was the PSU. Although when C6 is enabled I hear coil whine at idle even with no GPU load. Maybe they both whine. I will have to try the tube method to try and figure out what is going on. Thanks, and +1 for the google
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear you on that, but i can assure you that no matter how many times you are stable in programs like that, the one minute you are not can corrupt your whole Windows installation or get you BSOD's.
> 
> You simply lose stability the moment you start overclocking, as simple as that and i know that as well. I don't like those programs because they put an very very unrealistic load on the system and it requires way to much voltage that can actually cause hardware failure and in the worst situation you can burn something like the VRM or perhaps some other components.
> 
> My RAM is stock and CPU is at 5ghz 1.488 in bios that makes 1.500 under heavy load but mostly its on 1.488, CPU/NB is at 2600 1.275V HT is stock.
> 
> Also, i never had problems before the AMD OMEGA driver. So if the OC was unstable it would have shown a long time ago because i run these settings for couple of months now.
> 
> Thnx for the input anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have used Prime95 on a few machines for many many hours and never damaged anything. I think as long as power delivery is sufficient and temps are within spec, there should be nothing to worry about. Hardware is designed to take a beating. Having said that, I don't blame you for the desire to be cautious. But if Prime95 was burning up hardware, I think we would hear about it a lot. I will only leave prime95 unattended after I have observed my temps for at least one and a half hours so I can be sure what my max temps will be. Only then will I leave it to run unattended. And while I believe encoding may be a relatively fair estimate of stability, I would not put it in the same class as prime95. Encoding should be a good estimate of realistic load temps however.
> 
> You will not always be able to notice rite away that an OC is unstable. It can take days or even weeks of normal PC use to surface.
Click to expand...

as to the c6 i never havbe had any issues

970a-ud3/990a-ud7 saberkitty and CVHZ i run all powersaving on ( with the exception of apm on the UD7 as it causes BSOD due to no socket temps but i use it on everything else )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't killed anything pushing the chip to these temps
> 
> 75C Core with Prime.
> 80C Socket
> 72C VRM1
> 65C VRM2
> 
> Not recommending it for the faint hearted though.
> 
> On another note,
> 
> I think I need to redo my VRM Heatsink. Or have I improved it? I'm getting uniform Temps from VRM1 and VRM2. But my OC was messed up due to a BIOS reset when I unplugged my CMOS battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, I would have flipped off for sure. Not that I actually can, thermal throttling starts at 78 °C in my case, but still.
> 
> These chips seem almost indestructible, has anyone even managed to kill an FX with excessive overvolting yet?
Click to expand...

i have due to iirc 1.65v on cpu/nb on suicide runs, was not dead just wouldnt run at the previous oc. ( 2400 cl10 )

and a few l2n have had some minor degradation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Sense it was cold in the house today around 65f to 70f i figure i try for 5ghz. While i got a run in at 4.995 look at the dam temps... Now that 80 was spikes on the cores tho cause it was staying around 69-max 75.. But still something has to be wrong with this h100 cause i see others getting much lower temps than me with the h100 and their volts is over 1.5 to.. Like m00ter and his cores are at 58 at load..
> 
> Now my vcore is high tho 1.56 but even at 1.5 my temps are pretty much the same..
> 
> Idle temps are good tho as you can see and every other temps are also good. Vrms get in the 40s at load.
> 
> Really need to rma this h100 but waiting to get my custom loop going first.. Than get the h100i back and sell it.
> 
> Trying to run another burn test at the same speed the 2nd time it will freeze in the middle. But i know the temps is the problem now..
> 
> That is also with push and pull tycoon fans..


5ghz is rare on h100s ( that are actually stable )


----------



## pshootr

I just got almost everything hooked up to the new CHVZ to bench-test. Going to shut down this pc temporalily to pull the optical drive. I don't have a thumb drive.









Will be back soon to report if the board works. Using old CPU (720BE), GPU (HD-5570), and PSU (Antec-Green 430W) to test.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I just got almost everything hooked up to the new CHVZ to bench-test. Going to shut down this pc temporalily to pull the optical drive. I don't have a thumb drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back soon to report if the board works. Using old CPU (720BE), GPU (HD-5570), and PSU (Antec-Green 430W) to test.


Optical drives, boy how much time passed since I used them.

Actually not that long ago, but I only use CD Drives to make ISOs, then pass them to my 64 GB Flash and then put them on my HDD.

Anyway @Mega Man, since you have far more knowledge than me, here's a little question.

Stability aside, I used to run with no issues whatsoever my PC at 5 GHZ (1.568 V), NB/HT 2670 MHZ (NB 1.325 V), and it worked flawlessly.

Now I formatted windows and basicly, what happens is:

I open a video,a webpage or anything particular, and the PC freezes completely. Need to shut it down from the button.

It also happens while doing serious stuff (X265 Encoding, BFH Open Beta, AutoCAD, Blender), but with a WAAAAY minor extent.

Now, when it doesn't freeze it actually happens that it says "AMD Driver has stopped working", which led me to address both NB, GPU and RAM.

I severely exclude NB (up to 1.4 V to no avail), and I also exclude the GPU (also up to 1.3 V with no differences whatsoever). And Memtest86+ doesn't seem to recall any RAM issue. So I'm out of ideas here.

I would expect a BSOD, not random freezes.

EDIT: I also want to add that this does not happen in Windows 10, but it DOES happen on Linux (on an ATA-SATA 120GB HDD, probably half broken).


----------



## cssorkinman

Didn't know if anyone here would find this interesting or not, posting anyhow.

I've been messing about with settings etc on BF4 on the Vishera/780ti rig
Paracel storm 60 + players 1900x1200 ultra settings , no motion blur or anti-aliasing.


----------



## pshootr

New CHVZ has booted and I am installing windows now. Going to test the Lan next and hopefully then be able to download/install drivers to test sound and USB.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> New CHVZ has booted and I am installing windows now. Going to test the Lan next and hopefully then be able to download/install drivers to test sound and USB.


Prepare for Bios option overload


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I just got almost everything hooked up to the new CHVZ to bench-test. Going to shut down this pc temporalily to pull the optical drive. I don't have a thumb drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back soon to report if the board works. Using old CPU (720BE), GPU (HD-5570), and PSU (Antec-Green 430W) to test.
> 
> 
> 
> Optical drives, boy how much time passed since I used them.
> 
> Actually not that long ago, but I only use CD Drives to make ISOs, then pass them to my 64 GB Flash and then put them on my HDD.
> 
> Anyway @Mega Man, since you have far more knowledge than me, here's a little question.
> 
> Stability aside, I used to run with no issues whatsoever my PC at 5 GHZ (1.568 V), NB/HT 2670 MHZ (NB 1.325 V), and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Now I formatted windows and basicly, what happens is:
> 
> I open a video,a webpage or anything particular, and the PC freezes completely. Need to shut it down from the button.
> 
> It also happens while doing serious stuff (X265 Encoding, BFH Open Beta, AutoCAD, Blender), but with a WAAAAY minor extent.
> 
> Now, when it doesn't freeze it actually happens that it says "AMD Driver has stopped working", which led me to address both NB, GPU and RAM.
> 
> I severely exclude NB (up to 1.4 V to no avail), and I also exclude the GPU (also up to 1.3 V with no differences whatsoever). And Memtest86+ doesn't seem to recall any RAM issue. So I'm out of ideas here.
> 
> I would expect a BSOD, not random freezes.
> 
> EDIT: I also want to add that this does not happen in Windows 10, but it DOES happen on Linux (on an ATA-SATA 120GB HDD, probably half broken).
Click to expand...

I know nothing about Linux. But the driver message is usually video card.

Personally I have never seen it on anything else.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I know nothing about Linux. But the driver message is usually video card.
> 
> Personally I have never seen it on anything else.


I second this... this has happened to me when i overwrote drivers without fully removing all the registry etc entries in windows... however ive seen it happen on a fresh install as well.. something gets borked when it installed or restarts.... ive even had one of my pcs develop driver issue when i installed drivers and forgot to turn off windows updates and it installed updates which for some reason screwed up the reboot to complete the video driver install.... but i dont use linux but i would assume the same is true for it as mega said


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I wonder if this is more common than I thought. I have APM and C1E disabled, Cool&Quiet enabled, and now C6 disabled because of coil whine. I also hear coil whine when I run IBT even with C6 disabled. Not sure if I should RMA the PSU or not.
> I think you are getting very good results considering your h100i. I guess push/pull with the sp120's helps a lot.


Yup, that and it's mounted on the outside of my case (more necessity than anything)! I still thank the TIM application in the most part though, I took my time to do it "properly" and it seems to have paid off.

Someone else asked about voltages - the CPU is at 1.485 in Bios but LLC brings it up to 1.508 on idle and 1.512 on load in Windows. The NB voltage is at 1.270. I see very little fluctuation since I installed the AX1200i with its digital delivery, am impressed.

Oh re: coil whine.... I had it once, turned out my PSU was aged and needed replacing. It was fine until I added a load of LED fans and that tipped it over the edge, or rather, highlighted a lack of power. It wasn't very efficient at all by the time it'd done 4 or so years of powering a high end rig. It's not normal anyway and I'd be surprised if it was down to a bios setting.

How many rails does your PSU have? Can you even out the load better than you have? You describe hearing the whine under heavy load, but that to me says lack of overall power, not a faulty unit as such.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Yup, that and it's mounted on the outside of my case (more necessity than anything)! I still thank the TIM application in the most part though, I took my time to do it "properly" and it seems to have paid off.
> 
> Someone else asked about voltages - the CPU is at 1.485 in Bios but LLC brings it up to 1.508 on idle and 1.512 on load in Windows. The NB voltage is at 1.270. I see very little fluctuation since I installed the AX1200i with its digital delivery, am impressed.
> 
> Oh re: coil whine.... I had it once, turned out my PSU was aged and needed replacing. It was fine until I added a load of LED fans and that tipped it over the edge, or rather, highlighted a lack of power. It wasn't very efficient at all by the time it'd done 4 or so years of powering a high end rig. It's not normal anyway and I'd be surprised if it was down to a bios setting.
> 
> How many rails does your PSU have? Can you even out the load better than you have? You describe hearing the whine under heavy load, but that to me says lack of overall power, not a faulty unit as such.


Did you try lowering the LLC?
I don't know where it is at now...

Mine likes it on high, instead of very-high.


----------



## m00ter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Did you try lowering the LLC?
> I don't know where it is at now...
> 
> Mine likes it on high, instead of very-high.


I'm on Ultra-High (75%). High on my board is 50%, or Extreme is 100%. I find that my voltage is pretty stable though, as in it boots to 1.508 on idle, and then sits between 1.500 and 1.528 under Prime95 load.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I know nothing about Linux. But the driver message is usually video card.
> 
> Personally I have never seen it on anything else.


I see, I'm starting to think that my installation was completely corrutped (My linux installation was corrupted as well).

God, I don't want to reinstall everything again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Didn't know if anyone here would find this interesting or not, posting anyhow.
> 
> I've been messing about with settings etc on BF4 on the Vishera/780ti rig
> Paracel storm 60 + players 1900x1200 ultra settings , no motion blur or anti-aliasing.


Mirrors my experience







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I know nothing about Linux. But the driver message is usually video card.
> 
> Personally I have never seen it on anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I'm starting to think that my installation was completely corrutped (My linux installation was corrupted as well).
> 
> God, I don't want to reinstall everything again.
Click to expand...

Welcome to overclocking









solution.. add a HDD to your system for the pure reason of a OC installation for stress testing.

make your test profile on your mobo to only enable your OC disk when you are testing your overclock to limit risk of data corruption from the biggest factor. BSOD's when you finding your overclock.

this will not save you from corruption, but might limit your chances


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Welcome to overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solution.. add a HDD to your system for the pure reason of a OC installation for stress testing.
> 
> make your test profile on your mobo to only enable your OC disk when you are testing your overclock to limit risk of data corruption from the biggest factor. BSOD's when you finding your overclock.
> 
> this will not save you from corruption, but might limit your chances


It's useless, everything I already have is more or less corrupted, including my 3D Models that took me days to make.

I guess my chip is not suited for 5 GHZ. Definitely not.

Thank god I'm going to try the lottery again (this time, with a SABERTOOTH and a newer FX Chip straight from Amazon) before the end of the year...

Why, you ask? Because I can try it again for FREE! (Well, not really, the Sabertooth costs me 50 bucks).


----------



## Johan45

The Sabertooth is a great board but stability with these comes down to temps as well. Your system has to be capable of handling the voltage/ heat that the FX requires if you can't cool it you can't run it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The Sabertooth is a great board but stability with these comes down to temps as well. Your system has to be capable of handling the voltage/ heat that the FX requires if you can't cool it you can't run it.


This, I need more rads space!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Now, when it doesn't freeze it actually happens that it says "AMD Driver has stopped working", which led me to address both NB, GPU and RAM.
> 
> I severely exclude NB (up to 1.4 V to no avail), and I also exclude the GPU (also up to 1.3 V with no differences whatsoever). And Memtest86+ doesn't seem to recall any RAM issue. So I'm out of ideas here.
> 
> I would expect a BSOD, not random freezes.
> 
> EDIT: I also want to add that this does not happen in Windows 10, but it DOES happen on Linux (on an ATA-SATA 120GB HDD, probably half broken).


From my (admittidly small) personal experience with Linux all I can tell you is this: Linux + AMD GPU = nope








I've never got Linux (Linux Mint 15 to be exact) to work with an AMD GPU.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> From my (admittidly small) personal experience with Linux all I can tell you is this: Linux + AMD GPU = nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never got Linux (Linux Mint 15 to be exact) to work with an AMD GPU.


http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx

?????????


----------



## doritos93

hey guys, I'd just like to get a sample of what people's temps are at 1.4vcore? I'm running 4.3 GHZ at 1.4vcore and my temps are peaking too high on the cores. 63 celcius if I let it prime long enough

I'm using an EK block and a 240mm rad. although, im not using both fans on the rad because I made a genius move in picking up some non low profile RAM. So i can't fit in the 2nd fan without switching sticks.......







id have to get some new sticks and sell these, but I like them cause they were fast and pretty cheap

I'm wondering if having a second fan on would actually make that big of a difference... ive got 2 exhaust (if you count the one on the rad) and 2 intakes...

socket temps are pretty nice, the hover around the same range, 60-65.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> hey guys, I'd just like to get a sample of what people's temps are at 1.4vcore? I'm running 4.3 GHZ at 1.4vcore and my temps are peaking too high on the cores. 63 celcius if I let it prime long enough
> 
> I'm using an EK block and a 240mm rad. although, im not using both fans on the rad because I made a genius move in picking up some non low profile RAM. So i can't fit in the 2nd fan without switching sticks.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id have to get some new sticks and sell these, but I like them cause they were fast and pretty cheap
> 
> I'm wondering if having a second fan on would actually make that big of a difference... ive got 2 exhaust (if you count the one on the rad) and 2 intakes...
> 
> socket temps are pretty nice, the hover around the same range, 60-65.


At 1.4 VCore I hardly reach 60 °C (at 4.5 GHZ) after 1-2 hours of stress testing.


----------



## doritos93

But what do you reach...? Kind of looking for some real numbers here... Core and ambient if possible


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> hey guys, I'd just like to get a sample of what people's temps are at 1.4vcore? I'm running 4.3 GHZ at 1.4vcore and my temps are peaking too high on the cores. 63 celcius if I let it prime long enough
> 
> I'm using an EK block and a 240mm rad. although, im not using both fans on the rad because I made a genius move in picking up some non low profile RAM. So i can't fit in the 2nd fan without switching sticks.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id have to get some new sticks and sell these, but I like them cause they were fast and pretty cheap
> 
> I'm wondering if having a second fan on would actually make that big of a difference... ive got 2 exhaust (if you count the one on the rad) and 2 intakes...
> 
> socket temps are pretty nice, the hover around the same range, 60-65.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> But what do you reach...? Kind of looking for some real numbers here... Core and ambient if possible


Those sound pretty high to me , here's about 30 minutes of prime 95 at 4.6 ghz @1.47 volts. H-100 on high, 68 f ambient . Cool running GD-80 has a fairly good sized advantage over the asus boards I have however.


----------



## doritos93

Thanks, I know it's warm in the room I'm in.. probably around 23-24 C.. but you're showing 40 C on the cores where I'm seeing 60 with less voltage... a 4 degree difference in ambient couldn't explain that.

What are you cooling with?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Thanks, I know it's warm in the room I'm in.. probably around 23-24 C.. but you're showing 40 C on the cores where I'm seeing 60 with less voltage... a 4 degree difference in ambient couldn't explain that.
> 
> What are you cooling with?


The mighty h-100 corsair in push pull.


----------



## zila

This is from a couple weeks ago. My FX-8350 on a Cooler Master Glacer 240L 24°C Ambient temp: 

Edit: Yeah, I'd say you're way too warm.


----------



## miklkit

This is all I've got. Judging by the temps methinks it has a twin tower air cooler on it. Ambients were probably around 23C.


----------



## doritos93

Thanks guys. I'll reseat tomorrow and see what gives.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Welcome to overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solution.. add a HDD to your system for the pure reason of a OC installation for stress testing.
> 
> make your test profile on your mobo to only enable your OC disk when you are testing your overclock to limit risk of data corruption from the biggest factor. BSOD's when you finding your overclock.
> 
> this will not save you from corruption, but might limit your chances
> 
> 
> 
> It's useless, everything I already have is more or less corrupted, including my 3D Models that took me days to make.
> 
> I guess my chip is not suited for 5 GHZ. Definitely not.
> 
> Thank god I'm going to try the lottery again (this time, with a SABERTOOTH and a newer FX Chip straight from Amazon) before the end of the year...
> 
> _*Why, you ask? Because I can try it again for FREE!*_ (Well, not really, the Sabertooth costs me 50 bucks).
Click to expand...









yay another one trying ot jack up the prices for us !~








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> hey guys, I'd just like to get a sample of what people's temps are at 1.4vcore? I'm running 4.3 GHZ at 1.4vcore and my temps are peaking too high on the cores. 63 celcius if I let it prime long enough
> 
> I'm using an EK block and a 240mm rad. although, im not using both fans on the rad because I made a genius move in picking up some non low profile RAM. So i can't fit in the 2nd fan without switching sticks.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id have to get some new sticks and sell these, but I like them cause they were fast and pretty cheap
> 
> I'm wondering if having a second fan on would actually make that big of a difference... ive got 2 exhaust (if you count the one on the rad) and 2 intakes...
> 
> socket temps are pretty nice, the hover around the same range, 60-65.


what llc are you running, whats your cpu/nb ( hint 1.4v cpu/nb is too much ~! ) bios screens please


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay another one trying ot jack up the prices for us !~


Oh no, please don't think it as some form of cheating. I'm just giving this PC to my little brother, who doesn't like (or need) overclocking, and I'm buying myself a new one with the money he gives me. In fact all he wants to play is:

Minecraft
GTA IV
Did I mention Minecraft?

That may sound weird, but it's real.


----------



## Mega Man

I stand corrected. Sorry and thanks


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
> 
> ?????????


Yes, there are drivers, but even with the correct drivers I found that the screen would flicker or randomly go black for a second and so on. With my nvidia card on the other hand, I didn't even need the right drivers!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Latest-LINUX-Beta-Driver.aspx
> 
> ?????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are drivers, but even with the correct drivers I found that the screen would flicker or randomly go black for a second and so on. With my nvidia card on the other hand, I didn't even need the right drivers!
Click to expand...

May I ask what card that was ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *Welcome to overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solution.. add a HDD to your system for the pure reason of a OC installation for stress testing.
> 
> make your test profile on your mobo to only enable your OC disk when you are testing your overclock to limit risk of data corruption from the biggest factor. BSOD's when you finding your overclock.
> 
> this will not save you from corruption, but might limit your chances*
> 
> 
> 
> It's useless, everything I already have is more or less corrupted, including my 3D Models that took me days to make.
> 
> I guess my chip is not suited for 5 GHZ. Definitely not.
> 
> Thank god I'm going to try the lottery again (this time, with a SABERTOOTH and a newer FX Chip straight from Amazon) before the end of the year...
> 
> Why, you ask? Because I can try it again for FREE! (Well, not really, the Sabertooth costs me 50 bucks).
Click to expand...

you are not following me.

you need to make sure you are stable for what you do..

If you have data corruption, then you were not stable enough for your daily activities.. there is no such thing as 100% stable.. (notice people saying FULL stable, ie stable for what its task is)

when you get corruption, you will have a easier go of things to start again fresh.

that is the reason why you have a "stress"disk so to speak, so you can misuse and abuse an install without fear of corrupting your data on your primary install


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> May I ask what card that was ?


That was using an HD 4850 in the 20EUR LAN PC (see sig). It may have been a problem with this particular hardware/software setup but I did try to get it working for quite some time before I gave up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> May I ask what card that was ?
> 
> 
> 
> That was using an HD 4850 in the 20EUR LAN PC (see sig). It may have been a problem with this particular hardware/software setup but I did try to get it working for quite some time before I gave up.
Click to expand...

I guess i should have been more clear about what i was asking lol , what nvidia card?

Thank you for the reply however.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess i should have been more clear about what i was asking lol , what nvidia card?
> 
> Thank you for the reply however.


lol, it was/is a 9800GT, I've also tried my old 650Ti, and that worked fine too. I should try my 280X and see if that has any problems...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I guess i should have been more clear about what i was asking lol , what nvidia card?
> 
> Thank you for the reply however.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, it was/is a 9800GT, I've also tried my old 650Ti, and that worked fine too. I should try my 280X and see if that has any problems...
Click to expand...

Ah, ok - thank you , I've literally got a pile of those 9800GT's sitting here









I had quite a few issues with drivers for my 4870 X 2's even with the supposed advantage of windows OS's .


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> New CHVZ has booted and I am installing windows now. Going to test the Lan next and hopefully then be able to download/install drivers to test sound and USB.


I've been curious to find out if you've tested your sample 8320E yet on the new motherboard??

Does the chip still freeze/hang under heavy stress load at ~4.7/4.8GHz??

Anything further to report with regards to possible diagnosis to your overclocking problem?

Chip?... ASRock motherboard?... or Cooling??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> New CHVZ has booted and I am installing windows now. Going to test the Lan next and hopefully then be able to download/install drivers to test sound and USB.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been curious to find out if you've tested your sample 8320E yet on the new motherboard??
> 
> Does the chip still freeze/hang under heavy stress load at ~4.7/4.8GHz??
> 
> Anything further to report with regards to possible diagnosis to your overclocking problem?
> 
> Chip?... ASRock motherboard?... or Cooling??
Click to expand...

I'll help you out here, COOLING! lol

I'd expect a small gain from the better motherboard, due to better voltage regulation and a less heavy handed LLC function resulting in improved temperatures, but not more than 100 mhz without better cooling.

I'm giving pshooter a hard time, he seems to take it pretty well


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll help you out here, COOLING! lol
> 
> I'd expect a small gain from the better motherboard, due to better voltage regulation and a less heavy handed LLC function resulting in improved temperatures, but not more than 100 mhz without better cooling.
> 
> I'm giving pshooter a hard time, he seems to take it pretty well


He does, still he should sort his cooling out.


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what llc are you running, whats your cpu/nb ( hint 1.4v cpu/nb is too much ~! ) bios screens please


Didn't say I was running 1.4 to the CPU-NB, that's still stock. Running highest LLC (right before extreme) I'm pretty sure either one fan on the 240mm rad is insufficient or I've got a bad mount. I'm gonna figure it out today


----------



## doritos93

Alright so I noticed that the heat spreaders on the Mushkin kit I use can be somewhat removed so that's what I did to fit the other fan. I thought I could get away with just one but seems not.

I also replaced the YL that was there with two Antec TriCools running well and already a huge difference in load temps.. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Got tired of trying to use my system on my 40" TV. Ended up buying a LG 22" 1080P monitor instead. Should be much easier for me when messing with the BIOS and general use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Didn't say I was running 1.4 to the CPU-NB, that's still stock. Running highest LLC (right before extreme) I'm pretty sure either one fan on the 240mm rad is insufficient or I've got a bad mount. I'm gonna figure it out today


My H100i is performing a little worse than other people with 240mm Rad coolers too, whether custom or AiO. I wonder if it's because I can only set 2 120mm fans as pull fans because fans won't fit as push in my case. I also don't like the mounting system of the H100i on AMD systems. I would prefer the Intel mount over the AMD one for equal pressure.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Prepare for Bios option overload


Oh my gosh yes.. Tons of settings available, many many more than I am used too. Should keep my busy for quite awhile.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m00ter*
> 
> Oh re: coil whine.... I had it once, turned out my PSU was aged and needed replacing. It was fine until I added a load of LED fans and that tipped it over the edge, or rather, highlighted a lack of power. It wasn't very efficient at all by the time it'd done 4 or so years of powering a high end rig. It's not normal anyway and I'd be surprised if it was down to a bios setting.
> 
> How many rails does your PSU have? Can you even out the load better than you have? You describe hearing the whine under heavy load, but that to me says lack of overall power, not a faulty unit as such.


It is a single rail PSU, and only about two months old. The coil whine while idling with C6 enabled has been apparent from the start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I've been curious to find out if you've tested your sample 8320E yet on the new motherboard??
> 
> Does the chip still freeze/hang under heavy stress load at ~4.7/4.8GHz??
> 
> Anything further to report with regards to possible diagnosis to your overclocking problem?
> 
> Chip?... ASRock motherboard?... or Cooling??


I have not yet tested the CHVZ with my FX chip/cooling yet. It is still setup test-bench style with my PII 720BE. I may order some Fuji-Poly for the VRM and redo the TIM on the NB, so I am waiting to transfer it in to my rig until that is done (if I follow through). I will update results when the time comes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll help you out here, COOLING! lol
> 
> I'd expect a small gain from the better motherboard, due to better voltage regulation and a less heavy handed LLC function resulting in improved temperatures, but not more than 100 mhz without better cooling.
> 
> I'm giving pshooter a hard time, he seems to take it pretty well


I hope the board does let me go at least a little higher do to its power delivery features as you pointed out. And I agree even if that is the case, any increase in clock won't be a lot. I think if I were able to reach 4.8 on air I would be very luck. As you have mentioned already, most people who have are using the much cooler GD80. Having said that I am still unsure of what is causing the freeze. I have seen many people report high voltage/temps without the freeze issue. And even at 4.6, one bump in vcore will cause IBT to eventually freeze with only marginally higher temps. So the jury is still out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> He does, still he should sort his cooling out.


Although I hope I can get slightly lower temps from a better mount and better air-flow, I think my load temps are fairly good for "big-air" (4.6GHz, 52C-53C Folding/IBT at 1.384v-1.392v, 76F ambient). I really hope to improve this with more air-flow, and a better mount.









Edit:
4.6 has been touch and go for me, sometimes I can pass IBT and other times I fail. I thought I had nailed it after my last tweaks, but it turns out I still fail IBT at times while at 4.6. On the other hand, 4.5 seems solid.


----------



## rakesh27

On a different subject.

Im so chuffed, for ages my 8350 was at 4.6Ghz, all fine and dandy in games and anything else.
For some reason as i was browsing the web i must have read something so i thought lets push the chip to 4.8Ghz, i did it before and i remembered it failed miserably. I think at that time i had a different cooler, so i tried again bumped up the voltage and vola at v1.48 my chip is stable,

Before at 4,6 it was really good in games, apps and in windows, but now at 4.8 its opened up another world, mabe i will try alittle later and go for 5.0Ghz.

Why cannot AMD make chips straight out of the box like this, obviously they have to be cooler and not draw to much power, they would be onto a clear winner, well anyways sorry for the change of subject, please check out my sig for more detailed info of my rig.

Thanks all.


----------



## miklkit

I hope the board does let me go at least a little higher do to its power delivery features as you pointed out. And I agree even if that is the case, any increase in clock won't be a lot. I think if I were able to reach 4.8 on air I would be very luck. As you have mentioned already, most people who have are using the much cooler GD80. Having said that I am still unsure of what is causing the freeze. I have seen many people report high voltage/temps without the freeze issue. And even at 4.6, one bump in vcore will cause IBT to eventually freeze with only marginally higher temps. So the jury is still out smile.gif

A 4.8 everyday OC is doable with your hardware. Using my high flow case and other peoples software settings I did it. You can too. This is my finalized everyday OC on a Sabertooth.


I will be taking another shot at it later this year with better case fans and a (hopefully) more efficient cpu.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Got tired of trying to use my system on my 40" TV. Ended up buying a LG 22" 1080P monitor instead. Should be much easier for me when messing with the BIOS and general use.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Didn't say I was running 1.4 to the CPU-NB, that's still stock. Running highest LLC (right before extreme) I'm pretty sure either one fan on the 240mm rad is insufficient or I've got a bad mount. I'm gonna figure it out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My H100i is performing a little worse than other people with 240mm Rad coolers too, whether custom or AiO. I wonder if it's because I can only set 2 120mm fans as pull fans because fans won't fit as push in my case. I also don't like the mounting system of the H100i on AMD systems. I would prefer the Intel mount over the AMD one for equal pressure.
Click to expand...

As much as I want to rag on corsair. I have to say I think you mean aseteks mounting system sucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> On a different subject.
> 
> Im so chuffed, for ages my 8350 was at 4.6Ghz, all fine and dandy in games and anything else.
> For some reason as i was browsing the web i must have read something so i thought lets push the chip to 4.8Ghz, i did it before and i remembered it failed miserably. I think at that time i had a different cooler, so i tried again bumped up the voltage and vola at v1.48 my chip is stable,
> 
> Before at 4,6 it was really good in games, apps and in windows, but now at 4.8 its opened up another world, mabe i will try alittle later and go for 5.0Ghz.
> 
> Why cannot AMD make chips straight out of the box like this, obviously they have to be cooler and not draw to much power, they would be onto a clear winner, well anyways sorry for the change of subject, please check out my sig for more detailed info of my rig.
> 
> Thanks all.


umm they do? 9590?

Forgot to mention I was doing the worst of the power cables ( building/sleeving) and the worst thing happened :/ the sata power connector onmy 990fxa-ud7 broke . Good news I was able to fix it.

However this is one reason I HATE sata and much prefer the old-solid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> Yeah seems like someone's been ordering them, especially since last word was that Nidec was only accepting orders for a commitment of 10,000 fans or more. lol.
> 
> Perhaps Gentle Typhoons aren't going to be so scarce any more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> They are industrial fans so they're probably being ordered for industrial uses, like cooling for telecom equipment or something.


mate n lok 4 pins.

Another way the CHVZ is better. .. they use said 4 pin. ..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> As much as I want to rag on corsair. I have to say I think you mean aseteks mounting system sucks
> umm they do? 9590?
> 
> Forgot to mention I was doing the worst of the power cables ( building/sleeving) and the worst thing happened :/ the sata power connector onmy 990fxa-ud7 broke . Good news I was able to fix it.
> 
> However this is one reason I HATE sata and much prefer the old-solid
> 
> mate n lok 4 pins.
> 
> Another way the CHVZ is better. .. they use said 4 pin. ..


I've broken the L off of sata cables four or five times but that's easily remedied...I hate that they have to make things idiot proof which often makes them more brittle to brutes like me







it's sad everything is becoming dumbed down such as making Windows options harder to get to with each version so john dumass doesn't format his hard drive







(ok kind of extreme example but it's bad that people must be saved from themselves) I used to find it funny that Windows was so prone to asking you 2 or three times "are you sure".but then some years later doing community service through computer repair this was a horrible necessity...I can't tell you the number of calls I received of people claiming "my computer is broken" after we did upgrading and maintenance to find out they didn't plug in the power cable or the monitor cable wasnt screwed in....or my personal favorite..."these floppy disks are crap why would you recommend these you can't copy files to any of them"...sir is the tab covering the hole or not? "What tab?" There is a tab in the upper right corner if you look on the back there will be a lock symbol...if it is in that position you cannot write to it until you flip the tab..."oh so it's kinda like slapping your kids hand when they try to write on the wall with.a marker?".....yeah exactly


----------



## miklkit

Umm, this is for anyone who wants Gentle Typhoons.
http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html#__utma=22906303.182091183.1411622486.1411772465.1411791172.6&__utmb=22906303.14.10.1411791172&__utmc=22906303&__utmx=-&__utmz=22906303.1411622486.1.1.utmcsr=google|utmccn=%28organic%29|utmcmd=organic|utmctr=%28not%20provided%29&__utmv=-&__utmk=223254040


----------



## Mega Man

What's worse is everyone thinks they are better but on each leg they are able to push less amps. Granted they do have a 3.3v leg. But come on EASILY made from 5v

@ mik yes they have had them a while


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What's worse is everyone thinks they are better but on each leg they are able to push less amps. Granted they do have a 3.3v leg. But come on EASILY made from 5v
> 
> @ mik yes they have had them a while


I guess I should've thought that since the wires and pins are way more robust...is that why a lot of components have molex with adapters to sata etc.? Or is that a way of changing to the new sata for everything standard? I noticed on the end of each of my sata cables (rosewill photon 1200) there is a molex which suprised me but I know it had uses especially with fan hubs and things....hopefully soon I'll be seeing if thus power supply is up to the task with two r9 290s drinking from it like a fish


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I hope the board does let me go at least a little higher do to its power delivery features as you pointed out. And I agree even if that is the case, any increase in clock won't be a lot. I think if I were able to reach 4.8 on air I would be very luck. As you have mentioned already, most people who have are using the much cooler GD80. Having said that I am still unsure of what is causing the freeze. I have seen many people report high voltage/temps without the freeze issue. And even at 4.6, one bump in vcore will cause IBT to eventually freeze with only marginally higher temps. So the jury is still out smile.gif
> 
> A 4.8 everyday OC is doable with your hardware. Using my high flow case and other peoples software settings I did it. You can too. This is my finalized everyday OC on a Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> I will be taking another shot at it later this year with better case fans and a (hopefully) more efficient cpu.


Nice to hear you are hitting 4.8 on the Sabertooth with your SA. Thanks for the information and the encouragement. I still need to add some case fans to my case, and remount my cooler. And possibly lap my CPU.

I am also hoping that the CHVZ will make things easier. And hoping my PSU is not struggling, I kind of doubt it but I still wonder. I sometimes hear coil whine during stress testing and I'm not sure if that is really bad or if it is just considered to be an annoying occurrence. But when I run Heaven the GPU is drawing quit a bit of power and that does not cause me to freeze, so like I said I doubt the problem is the PSU.


----------



## fx63007850

does anyone know the max vrms limit on a 970a-ud3p as hit 114c with a 4.8 oc with the 8350


----------



## Melcar

I wouldn't go above 90*C, but that's just me.


----------



## Benjiw

There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?


depends... is the radiator in a bucket of ice water?

or does the radiator have 2 fans in push pull?

is this a 24/7 overclock or just long enough for validation?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?


Yep....

Just not very common. Is he claiming full stability, or just validating? Cause validates are probably pretty common on newer FX stepping with mild water (the h60).


----------



## Benjiw

He says he's testing with IBT but unsure if he's using AVX or not I've seen no proof either


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yep....
> 
> Just not very common. Is he claiming full stability, or just validating? Cause validates are probably pretty common on newer FX stepping with mild water (the h60).


What kind of Validation are we talking about? CPU-Z? Because that takes only a few minutes doesn't it? Turn on PC, Run CPU-Z, Validate, Done? That's how I submitted my CPU clocks for the 5GHz OC Club. Booted the 8350 at 5016/5017MHz with 1.464V, Validated, Submitted. I would only take Validation as proof for booting succesfully with the CPU not for stability.


----------



## doritos93

On my end, IBT with AVX is a dream to run compared to Prime95 small FFT. Ask for a prime run

Why even pay attention to claims? In the time I've been here I've seen claims up the wazoo... everyone's running a faster clock than the last guy. No real use in waiting for proof because some people live off the attention they get with these claims.

There's only a handful of reputable posters here, keep that in mind


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> What kind of Validation are we talking about? CPU-Z? Because that takes only a few minutes doesn't it? Turn on PC, Run CPU-Z, Validate, Done? That's how I submitted my CPU clocks for the 5GHz OC Club. Booted the 8350 at 5016/5017MHz with 1.464V, Validated, Submitted. I would only take Validation as proof for booting succesfully with the CPU not for stability.


That's what I mean....








Tons of people can validate at 5GHz, but will it pump out 7 or 8 hours of prime, or even get through 10 or 20 passes of IBT?
Generally, if a CPU can validate at 5GHz, then it can be made stable with the right cooling and voltage, but generally an H60 is not that "right" cooling.... I mean, honestly I've seen a few (very few) FX chips out there that run 5GHz on decent air coolers stable....
Then there are those chips that need chilled water or dice to get to 5GHz.... there's so much variation, and luck involved with hitting that mark.... still....

Now, make your conversation about 4.8GHz, and you'll see plenty of them...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> On my end, IBT with AVX is a dream to run compared to Prime95 small FFT. Ask for a prime run
> 
> Why even pay attention to claims? In the time I've been here I've seen claims up the wazoo... everyone's running a faster clock than the last guy. No real use in waiting for proof because some people live off the attention they get with these claims.
> 
> There's only a handful of reputable posters here, keep that in mind


I can't agree more about IBT w/ AVX. I began using it for the first time after getting my FX 8350 and honestly I feel 100% stable with my current OC settings. At first I only used Prime95 running a Small FFT overnight and then Blend Mode for another night. Then I was introduced to IBT w/ AVX and found my previous OC settings unstable. I could get 8+ hours stable on Prime95 Small FFT but crash Blend Mode pretty quickly. The way I think of it, if I pass IBT w/ AVX on Max with 20 Tests/Runs than it passes the rest of the stability programs. After I passed IBT w/ AVX maxed out at 4.8GHz (1.464V), 2600MHz NB (1.25V), 2133MHz CAS 9 I ran Prime95, OCCT, AIDA and all passed for 8+ hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That's what I mean....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of people can validate at 5GHz, but will it pump out 7 or 8 hours of prime, or even get through 10 or 20 passes of IBT?
> Generally, if a CPU can validate at 5GHz, then it can be made stable with the right cooling and voltage, but generally an H60 is not that "right" cooling.... I mean, honestly I've seen a few (very few) FX chips out there that run 5GHz on decent air coolers stable....
> Then there are those chips that need chilled water or dice to get to 5GHz.... there's so much variation, and luck involved with hitting that mark.... still....
> 
> Now, make your conversation about 4.8GHz, and you'll see plenty of them...


Yeah. My FX 8350's stock vcore is 1.356V (so says my mobo). But with Turbo Boost off it can run on 1.3V stable. With the stock vcore it will run at 4.5GHz stable. So I need .048-.056V to go from 4GHz to 4.5GHz. I need .068-.072V to go from 4.5GHz to 4.7GHz and I need .035-.036V to go from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz. I like to generalize for my chip that I need .036V to OC another 100MHz beginning with 4.5GHz and beyond (stock voltages and beyond). At least that is how it looks so far. So if that would continue I would need ~1.5V for 4.9GHz. But the last time I tried I don't think 1.5V was not enough. That's why I agree that 4.8GHz OC at lower voltages with a smaller cooler seems quite more reasonable compared to 4.9-5GHz+ or 1.5V+ with a cooler that is not a 240mm+ or special cooling (chilled water, custom loop, etc)


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> What kind of Validation are we talking about? CPU-Z? Because that takes only a few minutes doesn't it? Turn on PC, Run CPU-Z, Validate, Done? That's how I submitted my CPU clocks for the 5GHz OC Club. Booted the 8350 at 5016/5017MHz with 1.464V, Validated, Submitted. I would only take Validation as proof for booting succesfully with the CPU not for stability.


I quite agree, although if it's Jason387 then it's going to be tested stable as he's good with these things.
I managed 5.3 on CPU-Z but it's now only stable at 5.0' there was no way I could ever get 5.3 stable with a H80i.










What I do like to see is how well your overclock does i.e. Cinebench R15 or the like as this gives me something to aim at.


Thanks to the tips from the guys here I got quite a decent score.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> On my end, IBT with AVX is a dream to run compared to Prime95 small FFT. Ask for a prime run


I've seen prime run much lower temps than very high with ibt but I've never run prime over 8 hours...at least not since switching to water...like prior people have been saying normally pushing ibt on very high gives stability on all the other stress tests


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've seen prime run much lower temps than very high with ibt but I've never run prime over 8 hours...at least not since switching to water...like prior people have been saying normally pushing ibt on very high gives stability on all the other stress tests


I hope so, because out of sheer pride I stopped running Prime for stability testing. On my Phenom II's, it's all I ever ran to test for stability. On this FX chip, it seems like the torture is too much for my eyes to handle. IBT, on the other hand, has a little "mercy" in that it loads and unloads the CPU at certain intervals (which allows it to catch its breath before starting another cycle)

I'm hope I'm not alone here in dropping Prime because of it's relentlessness? I mean being on water and pushing under 1.5 @ 4.7 brings me way over the limit of 62. I _can't_ be alone here...


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I hope so, because out of sheer pride I stopped running Prime for stability testing. On my Phenom II's, it's all I ever ran to test for stability. On this FX chip, it seems like the torture is too much for my eyes to handle. IBT, on the other hand, has a little "mercy" in that it loads and unloads the CPU at certain intervals (which allows it to catch its breath before starting another cycle)
> 
> I'm hope I'm not alone here in dropping Prime because of it's relentlessness? I mean being on water and pushing under 1.5 @ 4.7 brings me way over the limit of 62. I _can't_ be alone here...


You're not alone there








Prime 95 is well over the top as far as testing goes, on the other Hand, it's only because it's _so_ extreme that you know that if your OC survives that then it's ok!









Edit:
Just a question, how do all of you test your OC? I usually run 10 to 20 runs of IBT on _very high_ and then Play some BF4, there's something about that game that manages to find the tinyest ***** in the OC


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I hope so, because out of sheer pride I stopped running Prime for stability testing. On my Phenom II's, it's all I ever ran to test for stability. On this FX chip, it seems like the torture is too much for my eyes to handle. IBT, on the other hand, has a little "mercy" in that it loads and unloads the CPU at certain intervals (which allows it to catch its breath before starting another cycle)
> 
> I'm hope I'm not alone here in dropping Prime because of it's relentlessness? I mean being on water and pushing under 1.5 @ 4.7 brings me way over the limit of 62. I _can't_ be alone here...


limit has been 70 for awhile but..I've got 500mm of rad space fit just the cpu and 1.524 puts me around 60c for 4.8 on ibt very high...prime after 4hr small ffts put me around 56...on air the temps drop much faster between runs but under rise faster under load...with water they don't drop as low or as fast but tend to not rise as quickly either


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> You're not alone there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime 95 is well over the top as far as testing goes, on the other Hand, it's only because it's _so_ extreme that you know that if your OC survives that then it's ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Just a question, how do all of you test your OC? I usually run 10 to 20 runs of IBT on _very high_ and then Play some BF4, there's something about that game that manages to find the tinyest ***** in the OC


Nowadays I run IBT Very High 20 Runs when checking for my approximate highest OC. After I find the limit I go back to the last working setting and run IBT Max 20 Runs and change BIOS settings until I pass Max 20 Runs. After that I enable Cool&Quiet, C1E, and APM on Auto and go for another IBT Max 20 Runs. Once it passes that I go ahead and play whatever game I have been enjoying recently. Currently that would be Dragon Age: Inquisition, Assassin's Creed Unity, Far Cry 4 or NBA 2K15. Finally if the OS, game, or PC did not crash than I top it off with a overnight run of P95 Small FFT as long as temps stay under 70C and single digit Thermal Margins. If I wake up the next day with no cores failed, and P95 is still running fine then I call it good. Later I'll probably run some of AIDA64's benchmarks for my excel sheet and personal data. If benchmarks numbers come out fishy, for example 5GHz OC comes with lower numbers than 4.5/4.8GHz than I go back and check some settings. Weird benchmark numbers have not really happened to me after I go through IBT and Prime95 stressing. After some benchmarks I finally run AIDA64's built-in stability tester to end it all.


----------



## mus1mus

I have melted my ATX 12 Pins!!!!









Actually,


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've seen prime run much lower temps than very high with ibt but I've never run prime over 8 hours...at least not since switching to water...like prior people have been saying normally pushing ibt on very high gives stability on all the other stress tests
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, because out of sheer pride I stopped running Prime for stability testing. On my Phenom II's, it's all I ever ran to test for stability. On this FX chip, it seems like the torture is too much for my eyes to handle. IBT, on the other hand, has a little "mercy" in that it loads and unloads the CPU at certain intervals (which allows it to catch its breath before starting another cycle)
> 
> I'm hope I'm not alone here in dropping Prime because of it's relentlessness? I mean being on water and pushing under 1.5 @ 4.7 brings me way over the limit of 62. I _can't_ be alone here...
Click to expand...

I do ibt-avx prime and dvdfab
In that order
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have melted my ATX 12 Pins!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,


I assume you ment 24 pin


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I assume you meant 24 pin


this


Wondering if that V1000 has an extra.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?


Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.

Something that looks like this would be great.



I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.

Thank you









EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.


I can't run duel monitors ATM sorry







I need to buy an adapter for my old monitors to run on the 290


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't run duel monitors ATM sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to buy an adapter for my old monitors to run on the 290
Click to expand...

It's not a huge deal, please don't trouble yourself too much. Thank you though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
Click to expand...

Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.


I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?

What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I assume you meant 24 pin
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> Wondering if that V1000 has an extra.
Click to expand...

cm has some awesome cs try talking to them via email

fyi you want the 8pin eps


----------



## mus1mus

yep.

Most PSUs have a couple of them. Haven't checked yet though.

I do hope nothing gets severely damaged on the mobo side.

EDIT:

Must be why my PC got wonky before I found that out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
Click to expand...

. I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.
Click to expand...

Ohhh, i know what that is. (I get to teach you something for a change







)

Firestrike Physics test uses Logical cores (so for the FX 8xxx it uses 8 cores/threads, i7-47xx it's 8 threads, Thuban it's 6 cores/threads etc) while the Combined test uses "Physical' Cores (i7-47xx = 4 Cores, Thuban = 6 cores and FX = 4 cores)

Basically Futuremark doesn't see the FX chips as having 8 cores.....they see it as a 4 Module/ 4 Core CPU with 8 threads.

I have a tweet from them at some point saying it if you'd like to see it?

but yeah.....basically all FX chips take a dump in the combined test due to the fact they are only at half load









EDIT: Found that tweet:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, i know what that is. (I get to teach you something for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Firestrike Physics test uses Logical cores (so for the FX 8xxx it uses 8 cores/threads, i7-47xx it's 8 threads, Thuban it's 6 cores/threads etc) while the Combined test uses "Physical' Cores (i7-47xx = 4 Cores, Thuban = 6 cores and FX = 4 cores)
> 
> Basically Futuremark doesn't see the FX chips as having 8 cores.....they see it as a 4 Module/ 4 Core CPU with 8 threads.
> 
> I have a tweet from them at some point saying it if you'd like to see it?
> 
> but yeah.....basically all FX chips take a dump in the combined test due to the fact they are only at half load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found that tweet:
Click to expand...

Thank you







.

I'll do a run with the DC rig and capture it's usage as well, shenanigans I tells ya!


----------



## hurricane28

Soo i decided to do a few runs of IBT AVX and here are my results:



I think its pretty nice for 4.8ghz and 2600Mhz CPU/NB.

Before this run i run it at stock and my scores were quite a bit lower than with 2600 CPU/NB so even at stock there is an performance gain.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, i know what that is. (I get to teach you something for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Firestrike Physics test uses Logical cores (so for the FX 8xxx it uses 8 cores/threads, i7-47xx it's 8 threads, Thuban it's 6 cores/threads etc) while the Combined test uses "Physical' Cores (i7-47xx = 4 Cores, Thuban = 6 cores and FX = 4 cores)
> 
> Basically Futuremark doesn't see the FX chips as having 8 cores.....they see it as a 4 Module/ 4 Core CPU with 8 threads.
> 
> I have a tweet from them at some point saying it if you'd like to see it?
> 
> but yeah.....basically all FX chips take a dump in the combined test due to the fact they are only at half load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found that tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll do a run with the DC rig and capture it's usage as well, shenanigans I tells ya!
Click to expand...

No worries









Try it with Hyperthreading on and off.....should be easy enough to see after that


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> I hope so, because out of sheer pride I stopped running Prime for stability testing. On my Phenom II's, it's all I ever ran to test for stability. On this FX chip, it seems like the torture is too much for my eyes to handle. IBT, on the other hand, has a little "mercy" in that it loads and unloads the CPU at certain intervals (which allows it to catch its breath before starting another cycle)
> 
> I'm hope I'm not alone here in dropping Prime because of it's relentlessness? I mean being on water and pushing under 1.5 @ 4.7 brings me way over the limit of 62. I _can't_ be alone here...


Not alone at all, and I agree with you....

For me that "breath" isn't needed because the CPU can't compute the information without it, it's needed because it gives it a quick second to get that heat off of it. When you see your temp spike up to 6-10c over any gameplay or heavy usage temp you have ever seen before, it can be alarming, but IBT gives it that quick second to dissipate just enough for the next go, which is usually around 2 or 3c between runs until it builds back up.....

And I mean, seriously think about it..... if you can run a 5GHz, never get anywhere near those prime/IBT temps, and never get a BSOD or crash, AND you gain performance in the game (or whatever task it is you use your CPU for)..... then I I don't see a problem with not running prime for 8-12 hours, or even 24 like some people insist. It just seems like an unnecessary thrashing of the hardware that is already getting stretched past it's rated performance anyways.....

Now, don't get me wrong, I do like stability, and I always try to knock out a few hours of prime myself when I plan on letting a setting stick for a while (I digress), but for tinkering, testing, gaming testing, and benching on new settings to measure their affects, I think 10 runs of IBT is plenty.... I have never had any crash under heavy load in real world situations on settings that were 10 pass IBT stable. That is gaming, zipping, extracting, compiling, compression, and encoding testing. I mainly just game, but I certainly like to encode some x264 files some times, and also decode to DVD for burning my kids their own disposable copies of movies. They tend to scratch up fairly quickly..... so I keep the films on my PC.









Anyways, back to your point..... I may get flamed for everything I said, but I am of the mind set that you can't really prove stability anyways....
All you can really do is find instability right?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, i know what that is. (I get to teach you something for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Firestrike Physics test uses Logical cores (so for the FX 8xxx it uses 8 cores/threads, i7-47xx it's 8 threads, Thuban it's 6 cores/threads etc) while the Combined test uses "Physical' Cores (i7-47xx = 4 Cores, Thuban = 6 cores and FX = 4 cores)
> 
> Basically Futuremark doesn't see the FX chips as having 8 cores.....they see it as a 4 Module/ 4 Core CPU with 8 threads.
> 
> I have a tweet from them at some point saying it if you'd like to see it?
> 
> but yeah.....basically all FX chips take a dump in the combined test due to the fact they are only at half load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found that tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll do a run with the DC rig and capture it's usage as well, shenanigans I tells ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it with Hyperthreading on and off.....should be easy enough to see after that
Click to expand...

In 3d11 extreme at 4.4 ghz ht disabled = 9536 ht enabled = 11969 , 2433 improvement in physics.

The odd thing is , comparing the combined score in 3d mark 11 shows about a 300 point improvement with HT off







.

I'll have to do a firestrike run when I get home from work with the DC rig to see how it behaves HT on or off.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

One thing I noticed that I found weird is a lot of the newer games seem to spike the temps when loading a map...I would assume it's a false read as during gameplay it never breaks 55 but I've seen 70c at a loading screen


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> One thing I noticed that I found weird is a lot of the newer games seem to spike the temps when loading a map...I would assume it's a false read as during gameplay it never breaks 55 but I've seen 70c at a loading screen


That or the CPU goes full load to get these damn large ass maps loaded faster, and it actually is spiking?
Makes sense in 2d mode if you think about it. I doubt HW monitor would get confused.

Have you monitored the usage during those instances?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That or the CPU goes full load to get these damn large ass maps loaded faster, and it actually is spiking?
> Makes sense in 2d mode if you think about it. I doubt HW monitor would get confused.
> 
> Have you monitored the usage during those instances?


not with the graph up but I'll do that next time just noticed it again....I touched on it before but I've noticed it a lot more since then...I find it hard to believe that loading a map would put more stress on a cpu than 20 runs of ibt at very high...I mean 15c higher than the game running at it's hottest point is a lot...maybe something the games are doing now it's throwing off the algorithm...heat is becoming more of a concern for me now as I'm gonna be adding two 290s...so until I get blocks and a second pump for my loop heat management should be fun







...although this 760gtx holds at 80c max fans and it's non blower type I guess we will see if case airflow is good enough soon


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> not with the graph up but I'll do that next time just noticed it again....I touched on it before but I've noticed it a lot more since then...I find it hard to believe that loading a map would put more stress on a cpu than 20 runs of ibt at very high


Agreed!
I will be curious to see the usage during the loads... I will also test this on my gaming box later...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Agreed!
> I will be curious to see the usage during the loads... I will also test this on my gaming box later...


the largest culprit so far is advanced warfare I've seen 74c on my cores before...mine pegs on a few games 100%


----------



## doritos93

That's interesting. I'm gonna have to look at that a little more closely tonight

I remember seeing a lot of peaks and valleys on the cpu usage graphs during BF4 loading, but the peaks are usually very, very short... My HDD though sits peaked at 100% usage while loading which isn't fun


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, i know what that is. (I get to teach you something for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Firestrike Physics test uses Logical cores (so for the FX 8xxx it uses 8 cores/threads, i7-47xx it's 8 threads, Thuban it's 6 cores/threads etc) while the Combined test uses "Physical' Cores (i7-47xx = 4 Cores, Thuban = 6 cores and FX = 4 cores)
> 
> Basically Futuremark doesn't see the FX chips as having 8 cores.....they see it as a 4 Module/ 4 Core CPU with 8 threads.
> 
> I have a tweet from them at some point saying it if you'd like to see it?
> 
> but yeah.....basically all FX chips take a dump in the combined test due to the fact they are only at half load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found that tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll do a run with the DC rig and capture it's usage as well, shenanigans I tells ya!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.


guise.... I called this months and months ago... before hurricane got his 970 to put a time frame to it.

combined appears to be intentionally gimping CMT, with little to no reason.. Alot of games don't favor CMT but they don't gimp it either. the combined aspect of firestrike is an unrealistic benchmark for the real world comparison side by side.

Still want that Usage during combined screen shot?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, i know what that is. (I get to teach you something for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Firestrike Physics test uses Logical cores (so for the FX 8xxx it uses 8 cores/threads, i7-47xx it's 8 threads, Thuban it's 6 cores/threads etc) while the Combined test uses "Physical' Cores (i7-47xx = 4 Cores, Thuban = 6 cores and FX = 4 cores)
> 
> Basically Futuremark doesn't see the FX chips as having 8 cores.....they see it as a 4 Module/ 4 Core CPU with 8 threads.
> 
> I have a tweet from them at some point saying it if you'd like to see it?
> 
> but yeah.....basically all FX chips take a dump in the combined test due to the fact they are only at half load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found that tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll do a run with the DC rig and capture it's usage as well, shenanigans I tells ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> guise.... I called this months and months ago... before hurricane got his 970 to put a time frame to it.
> 
> combined appears to be intentionally gimping CMT, with little to no reason.. Alot of games don't favor CMT but they don't gimp it either. the combined aspect of firestrike is an unrealistic benchmark for the real world comparison side by side.
> 
> Still want that Usage during combined screen shot?
Click to expand...

I remember people talking about it, didn't remember whom specifically. I only have gotten around to running firestrike on my X6's in the last few days, so that's what brought back the interest on the subject.
If you would like to do the SS that's fine, but don't trouble yourself too much.... I'd take your word for it if you simply tell me the cpu usage during the combined test on the vishera


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Glad to be of service


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'd like to see score on that run Flail did, and then the i5/i7 usage on your intel rigs @cssorkinman

I'm curious about this also.... cause the x6 murders the vishera clock for clock, and even performs in line with the i5.
What the hell is this test using (or not using) that is favoring this architecture so much?

Cause I want all games to be written with these methods









Seriously though... what gives?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd like to see score on that run Flail did, and then the i5/i7 usage on your intel rigs @cssorkinman
> 
> I'm curious about this also.... cause the x6 murders the vishera clock for clock, and even performs in line with the i5.
> What the hell is this test using (or not using) that is favoring this architecture so much?
> 
> Cause I want all games to be written with these methods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though... what gives?


That was a custom run of just combined.

scored 3405.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797285

that would be a fairly accurate run to current settings (i think i've upped a volt or two and downed one, nothing else for the CPU, the gpu is clocked down from my max oc due to not being able to cool the ram sufficiently )

that was 1280/1930, currently running 1261/1851


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I've definitely seen the CPU Usage raise up to near 100% while on load screens. Most recent was Dragon Age Inquisition. On my 860K the CPU usage neared 100% on all 4-cores at the loading screen causing more heat during that time. Eventually near the end of the loading the CPU usage would go down and the GPU usage goes up as it gets ready let the user play the game. Seems even worse with Mantle on in DA:I. My A4-4000 and 860K has crashed several times during the loading screen it's not even funny.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd like to see score on that run Flail did, and then the i5/i7 usage on your intel rigs @cssorkinman
> 
> I'm curious about this also.... cause the x6 murders the vishera clock for clock, and even performs in line with the i5.
> What the hell is this test using (or not using) that is favoring this architecture so much?
> 
> Cause I want all games to be written with these methods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though... what gives?


By the small glimpse of reading of the previous two pages it seems Firestrike may only use what they think/is actual cores. So a Thuban 6-Core is a full 6-Core while with Visheras it would be 4-Cores for the FX 8, 3-Cores for the FX 6, and 2-Cores for the FX 4. Not sure though. As the CPUs don't seem to be on a even playing field I may not use Firestrike at all (not that I do benchmarking in general).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

the only reason why x6's will do better on combined ONLY is because they will be fully utilized. all 6 cores.

like i said earlier, its the most unrealistic aspect of the benchmark.. I can't find a game that will run like that @ 1080... can't find one.. period.

maybe if i mod Crysis3 for 4k or 8k textures and then max it out.. but that is utterly edge case.. the game doesn't need it LMAO


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I've definitely seen the CPU Usage raise up to near 100% while on load screens. Most recent was Dragon Age Inquisition. On my 860K the CPU usage neared 100% on all 4-cores at the loading screen causing more heat during that time. Eventually near the end of the loading the CPU usage would go down and the GPU usage goes up as it gets ready let the user play the game. Seems even worse with Mantle on in DA:I. My A4-4000 and 860K has crashed several times during the loading screen it's not even funny.
> By the small glimpse of reading of the previous two pages it seems Firestrike may only use what they think/is actual cores. So a Thuban 6-Core is a full 6-Core while with Visheras it would be 4-Cores for the FX 8, 3-Cores for the FX 6, and 2-Cores for the FX 4. Not sure though. As the CPUs don't seem to be on a even playing field I may not use Firestrike at all (not that I do benchmarking in general).


That seems to be the case for the combined score segment, since we can see a lot of i7's scoring lower than i5's at the same speed (loading down 4 virtually divided cores is obviously less efficient than just loading down 4 cores) on combined scores, and we also 5GHz visheras scoring less than 4GHz -thubans.....

Oddly enough though, the physics scores seem to use all available threads, but the thuban still puts up i5 comparable numbers there too??? Vishera seems to land between i5 and i7 (which is where I put it in the gran scheme of things anyways).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> guise.... I called this months and months ago... before hurricane got his 970 to put a time frame to it.
> 
> combined appears to be intentionally gimping CMT, with little to no reason.. Alot of games don't favor CMT but they don't gimp it either. the combined aspect of firestrike is an unrealistic benchmark for the real world comparison side by side.
> 
> Still want that Usage during combined screen shot?


Yep, i remember the convo vaguely. I was quite confused as to why the FX chips were worse than i5's and Thuban' s in combined when they were way above in the rest as well so i did some digging......i got that tweet around August sometime so probably around then but yeah.

It sucks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> guise.... I called this months and months ago... before hurricane got his 970 to put a time frame to it.
> 
> combined appears to be intentionally gimping CMT, with little to no reason.. Alot of games don't favor CMT but they don't gimp it either. the combined aspect of firestrike is an unrealistic benchmark for the real world comparison side by side.
> 
> Still want that Usage during combined screen shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, i remember the convo vaguely. I was quite confused as to why the FX chips were worse than i5's and Thuban' s in combined when they were way above in the rest as well so i did some digging......i got that tweet around August sometime so probably around then but yeah.
> 
> It sucks
Click to expand...

but does it really suck?

i see it as another case of cinebench.. only truly effects those interested in the numbered result.

in real everyday scenario this isn't a limiting factor,and the odd case when it is, it doesn't really limit it that much or anywhere nearly as bad as 3DM marks it seem

imho try are trying to appeze too many market segments with the same benchmark. from mid to high end mainstream processor to the very high end and then you have the stubborn low end processor owners that try regardless.

they sell a product, and they want to make sure that product gets something in results even if quite bias in result.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> guise.... I called this months and months ago... before hurricane got his 970 to put a time frame to it.
> 
> combined appears to be intentionally gimping CMT, with little to no reason.. Alot of games don't favor CMT but they don't gimp it either. the combined aspect of firestrike is an unrealistic benchmark for the real world comparison side by side.
> 
> Still want that Usage during combined screen shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, i remember the convo vaguely. I was quite confused as to why the FX chips were worse than i5's and Thuban' s in combined when they were way above in the rest as well so i did some digging......i got that tweet around August sometime so probably around then but yeah.
> 
> It sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but does it really suck?
> 
> i see it as another case of cinebench.. only truly effects those interested in the numbered result.
> 
> in real everyday scenario this isn't a limiting factor,and the odd case when it is, it doesn't really limit it that much or anywhere nearly as bad as 3DM marks it seem
> 
> imho try are trying to appeze too many market segments with the same benchmark. from mid to high end mainstream processor to the very high end and then you have the stubborn low end processor owners that try regardless.
> 
> they sell a product, and they want to make sure that product gets something in results even if quite bias in result.
Click to expand...

Touché and rep given









You are right.....it doesn't affect real world results and its not going to make me by a new CPU/Platform (least till Summit Ridge anyways







)

In the end my fps is smooth and my gameplay is enjoyable.

I guess i find it more annoying than sucky as the chip is being limited on what the programming defines as a core (then again nothing new there)

Either way the FX chips are still great performers and I'm happy with mine


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm with all that said above...... But in a world where benchmarks are a handshake and a "hello, this is what i can benchpress," my x6 beats i5's in firestrike constantly, and will best visheras IF the physics score isn't high enough to make up for the low combined score, which is usually around the 4.8-5ghz mark....
I'm not naive enough to believe my system is that powerful, but I'm also very curious about the way that entire benchmark is coded now..... Could it be that it was in development 4 years ago, and in order to build something more appropriate for processors running several cores by the time it was complete (since in the early stages of development it was possibly theorized that all CPUs would be 6+ actual cores soon enough) that the tests were built for and tested on AMD x6 and high end 6 core Intel CPUs?
Seriously..think about it... I bet they didn't count on the fx using 4 modules, or Intel staying with quad cores on their mainstream CPU for so long?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Well DX11 was released with Windows 7 which is what 6 years old?

around that time pure cores still reigned supreme..

i will say this again.. x6 can only beat fx when it comes to combined.. dealing with the graphics section and physics section and basically ignoring combined will give you a better idea of how your rig will fare in future...

imho the combined aspect is bunk and should be viewed with a grain of salt.. that is why those who know don't put any weight into cinebench for cross platform comparison for the exact same reason

in a benchmark that takes advantage of "physical" cores over "logical" cores like their tweet said. will injustifiably give a processor that does not feature an architecture of SMT or CMT with a large count of cores a false advantage in terms of a benchmark..

you won't see this in real world because this is a result of the coding. its coded to look for physical cores and logical cores. in this case a physical core that lacks any logical core is seen as both a physical and logical core by this program.

giving slightly inflated score for edge case equipment (pentium dual cores, unlocked i5s, and thubans)

those inflated scores do not represent real world difference VS something that doesn't gain that inflated score thru this application.

This is also why i7-e parts score significantly higher, because its coded to take advantage of those extra physcal cores even tho VERY VERY few engines are capable of that. (cry engine 3 and frostbite 3 are the only ones to come to mind that mange to sort out this DX11 smt.cmt.physcal mumbo jumbo out)

Last thing.. The only thing to use the Firestrike Engine... is firestrike... they are no about to make a game of it..


----------



## mus1mus

You guys are definitely right.









Here, you can see that the *graphics score* remain exactly where they should be, FX vs i5. So if the FX will be treated like a Quad Core, so is the i5, the combined score only notes the core strength of the Intels. But they can both push the GPU to render it's strentgh. The platform changes as you move to a more CPU intensive game or test I guess as Physics score says.

Core i5-3570K at 4.5

AMD FX8320 at 5.0 with 2133 RAM


----------



## mus1mus

I'm picking a CHVFZ. As my kitty will need to be Warrantied or Repaired.

Ugh.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm picking a CHVFZ. As my kitty will need to be Warrantied or Repaired.
> 
> Ugh.


What happened to your Sabertooth?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm picking a CHVFZ. As my kitty will need to be Warrantied or Repaired.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your Sabertooth?
Click to expand...

he melted his ATX cpu 8 pin IIRC


----------



## mus1mus

Good memory Flail









Might need a propane torch or something to replace those pins.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm picking a CHVFZ. As my kitty will need to be Warrantied or Repaired.
> 
> Ugh.


Bummer about your kitty. I also just got a CHVFZ so perhaps we can learn it together









I will be moving in to my rig soon. Now it is still on the bench with my old PII in it. PII x3 720BE [email protected]









I think I will try and migrate my OS to it. Shouldn't be that bad since the chipset is the same, same GPU too. Should basicly just have to uninstall the Lan, sound, and maybe USB before the switch. If that fails, then I will do a clean install.

My windows install is over 3 years old


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Bummer about your kitty. I also just got a CHVFZ so perhaps we can learn it together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be moving in to my rig soon. Now it is still on the bench with my old PII in it. PII x3 720BE [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will try and migrate my OS to it. Shouldn't be that bad since the chipset is the same, same GPU too. Should basicly just have to uninstall the Lan, sound, and maybe USB before the switch. If that fails, then I will do a clean install.
> 
> My windows install is over 3 years old


It kinda sucks but it is still kicking. It's not gonna be wasted after all since I am planning on trying them new chips. And I can use it while saving my ass for X99.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Bummer about your kitty. I also just got a CHVFZ so perhaps we can learn it together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be moving in to my rig soon. Now it is still on the bench with my old PII in it. PII x3 720BE [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will try and migrate my OS to it. Shouldn't be that bad since the chipset is the same, same GPU too. Should basicly just have to uninstall the Lan, sound, and maybe USB before the switch. If that fails, then I will do a clean install.
> 
> My windows install is over 3 years old


Migrating the OS/HDD/SSD shouldn't be much of a hassle. When I got my 8350 and CHVFZ I just pulled my SSD/HDDs out of my FM2+ 860K PC and plugged them into the CHVFZ. Booted straight up into the OS. I then uninstalled anything meant for the previous motherboard/hardware and installed the drivers for the new hardware. At the end I did a fresh install though. I think I had a problem with permissions but could have been due to me altering some permission rights on users/administrators.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Migrating the OS/HDD/SSD shouldn't be much of a hassle. When I got my 8350 and CHVFZ I just pulled my SSD/HDDs out of my FM2+ 860K PC and plugged them into the CHVFZ. Booted straight up into the OS. I then uninstalled anything meant for the previous motherboard/hardware and installed the drivers for the new hardware. At the end I did a fresh install though. I think I had a problem with permissions but could have been due to me altering some permission rights on users/administrators.


Ya, I'm hoping that it will go smoothly. I really don't want to have to go through the whole deal of installing windows, updates, software, and all the dependency packages ect. Takes so long,. And then backing up games and such. What a hassle. Although, now most games are on an HDD, and windows is on the SSD. But there is still a fair amount of software installed an the SSD, so it would still be a pain.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Bummer about your kitty. I also just got a CHVFZ so perhaps we can learn it together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be moving in to my rig soon. Now it is still on the bench with my old PII in it. PII x3 720BE [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will try and migrate my OS to it. Shouldn't be that bad since the chipset is the same, same GPU too. Should basicly just have to uninstall the Lan, sound, and maybe USB before the switch. If that fails, then I will do a clean install.
> 
> My windows install is over 3 years old


Yep don't think you will have a problem. I went from my gigabyte 790x to this saber kitty with no problems at all widows 8.1 just had to reconfigured it at start up

Now i might do a fresh install when i get my 290x lighting tomorrow well if usps get moving all ready.. was suppose to be here today...


----------



## MorbidlyAMD

http://valid.x86.fr/pd14ac

ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and FX8320E, stock 3.2Ghz, 4.0 Max turbo

I know I didn't do it exactly in steps, I grabbed vcore from AMD Overdrive at the step it froze on and jumped in at 200Mhz FSB @ 20x multi, turned off all the throttling settings, followed the guide for Digi+ settings and took it in steps from there.

I hit 63c while running the 20 rounds of IBT. I have an Enermax Liqtech 240, the fan are set to OC mode. I used my fan expert to run it at 100% starting at 48c.

So the question is, it seems like it is on the hot side for 4.2Ghz with a 240mm closed loop cooler. I used Dynex silver thermal compound, and after the fact watched how to apply it, so I should probably redo that, since I created my own technique finger spreading a thin layer on each surface...

All of this is sitting inside a Coolermaster 922 mid tower, with the 200mm front and side door fans, 140mm back exhaust, the 240mm radiator replaced the top 200mm fan. I don't think I have an airflow issue.

Should I expect better, and go back to 3.2Ghz and start in steps, or does this sound like a silicon lottery thing?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbidlyAMD*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pd14ac
> 
> ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and FX8320E, stock 3.2Ghz, 4.0 Max turbo
> 
> I know I didn't do it exactly in steps, I grabbed vcore from AMD Overdrive at the step it froze on and jumped in at 200Mhz FSB @ 20x multi, turned off all the throttling settings, followed the guide for Digi+ settings and took it in steps from there.
> 
> I hit 63c while running the 20 rounds of IBT. I have an Enermax Liqtech 240, the fan are set to OC mode. I used my fan expert to run it at 100% starting at 48c.
> 
> So the question is, it seems like it is on the hot side for 4.2Ghz with a 240mm closed loop cooler. I used Dynex silver thermal compound, and after the fact watched how to apply it, so I should probably redo that, since I created my own technique finger spreading a thin layer on each surface...
> 
> All of this is sitting inside a Coolermaster 922 mid tower, with the 200mm front and side door fans, 140mm back exhaust, the 240mm radiator replaced the top 200mm fan. I don't think I have an airflow issue.
> 
> Should I expect better, and go back to 3.2Ghz and start in steps, or does this sound like a silicon lottery thing?


Yes remount definately.... you should be getting lower temps than that running it on very high...firstly NEVER use fingers... your oils on your skin act as an insulator.... also you only put tim on the cpu and let the heatsink do the spreading... you probably used way to much... clean off with 90 and up percent alcohol with q tips.. then try again







also for voltages... you should always go in small increments with your overclocks and voltages.. i start with base clock speed and VID voltage and go from there.... running ibt very high at least 10 passes 20 is better.. looking for 3.xxx results on each pass... you want all the power saving features off until you find your overclock you wanna run then you turn them back on and retest and make sure it stays stable with them on assuming you want to use them... best way is to get stable at say 3.2 then write down the settings... move up and overclock stabilize then write those settings down... and so on until you are happy with it or your temps get too high...


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep don't think you will have a problem. I went from my gigabyte 790x to this saber kitty with no problems at all widows 8.1 just had to reconfigured it at start up
> 
> Now i might do a fresh install when i get my 290x lighting tomorrow well if usps get moving all ready.. was suppose to be here today...


Nice, very good to hear. Makes me even more optimistic. Awesome news on your new GPU, and I hope you get it tomorrow







290's are nice


----------



## Kuivamaa

I could use the same OS installation between an asrock killer fatality a sabertooth and m5a97 evo 2.0.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm picking a CHVFZ. As my kitty will need to be Warrantied or Repaired.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer about your kitty. I also just got a CHVFZ so perhaps we can learn it together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be moving in to my rig soon. Now it is still on the bench with my old PII in it. PII x3 720BE [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will try and migrate my OS to it. Shouldn't be that bad since the chipset is the same, same GPU too. Should basicly just have to uninstall the Lan, sound, and maybe USB before the switch. If that fails, then I will do a clean install.
> 
> My windows install is over 3 years old
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I could use the same OS installation between an asrock killer fatality a sabertooth and m5a97 evo 2.0.


Although it might work going from different board manufacturers, you should at a minimum uninstall any drivers that aren't on the new board such as Lan , Audio etc. The best way is to use sysprep from Microsft which will strip all 3rd party drivers out of the OS. Then just re-install drivers on new board.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Although it might work going from different board manufacturers, you should at a minimum uninstall any drivers that aren't on the new board such as Lan , Audio etc. The best way is to use sysprep from Microsft which will strip all 3rd party drivers out of the OS. Then just re-install drivers on new board.


hrmm didn't know micro had that but anyhow once my 290s get here I'm gonna reformat anyhow....worst part for me is Windows updates since lately I have to do them in clusters of say 40 or it causes issues I've had to do it this way last few times...if I let it try to install all 140 at once it always hangs somewhere in the middle and either needs repair or at best all of them reinstalled..annoying...but I'm long overdue for a reinstall anyway. thankfully I have all my games on a mechanical drive...all 900gb of them...that would take awhile


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> hrmm didn't know micro had that but anyhow once my 290s get here I'm gonna reformat anyhow....worst part for me is Windows updates since lately I have to do them in clusters of say 40 or it causes issues I've had to do it this way last few times...if I let it try to install all 140 at once it always hangs somewhere in the middle and either needs repair or at best all of them reinstalled..annoying...but I'm long overdue for a reinstall anyway. thankfully I have all my games on a mechanical drive...all 900gb of them...that would take awhile


Perfect opportunity to go grab the Windows10 technical preview!


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yes remount definately.... you should be getting lower temps than that running it on very high...firstly NEVER use fingers... your oils on your skin act as an insulator.... also you only put tim on the cpu and let the heatsink do the spreading... you probably used way to much... clean off with 90 and up percent alcohol with q tips.. then try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also for voltages... you should always go in small increments with your overclocks and voltages.. i start with base clock speed and VID voltage and go from there.... running ibt very high at least 10 passes 20 is better.. looking for 3.xxx results on each pass... you want all the power saving features off until you find your overclock you wanna run then you turn them back on and retest and make sure it stays stable with them on assuming you want to use them... best way is to get stable at say 3.2 then write down the settings... move up and overclock stabilize then write those settings down... and so on until you
> are happy with it or your temps get too high...


What kind of temperatures should an 8320 be seeing at idle and under load? I have mine oc'd at 4.0 and would like to know what the usual temps are??


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm picking a CHVFZ. As my kitty will need to be Warrantied or Repaired.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer about your kitty. I also just got a CHVFZ so perhaps we can learn it together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be moving in to my rig soon. Now it is still on the bench with my old PII in it. PII x3 720BE [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will try and migrate my OS to it. Shouldn't be that bad since the chipset is the same, same GPU too. Should basicly just have to uninstall the Lan, sound, and maybe USB before the switch. If that fails, then I will do a clean install.
> 
> My windows install is over 3 years old
Click to expand...

I would back up and re-install.

never hurts to get a fresh start after a few years


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Although it might work going from different board manufacturers, you should at a minimum uninstall any drivers that aren't on the new board such as Lan , Audio etc. The best way is to use sysprep from Microsft which will strip all 3rd party drivers out of the OS. Then just re-install drivers on new board.


It was a fresh installation for testing the killer against the kitty for a review I did. I had in mind the drivers but they surprisingly worked just as fine. Then moved it on the second Asus again without issues.albeit If it was some older installation I am sure there would be the odd problem here and there.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It was a fresh installation for testing the killer against the kitty for a review I did. I had in mind the drivers but they surprisingly worked just as fine. Then moved it on the second Asus again without issues.albeit If it was some older installation I am sure there would be the odd problem here and there.


How did the killer stack up to the kitty?

That killer kind of seems like a poor-man's CHFZ to me.....
I was actually really thinking about getting one to save some cash, but still get that 8x2....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> It was a fresh installation for testing the killer against the kitty for a review I did. I had in mind the drivers but they surprisingly worked just as fine. Then moved it on the second Asus again without issues.albeit If it was some older installation I am sure there would be the odd problem here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> How did the killer stack up to the kitty?
> 
> That killer kind of seems like a poor-man's CHFZ to me.....
> I was actually really thinking about getting one to save some cash, but still get that 8x2....
Click to expand...

Killers aren't great boards. Poor clockers.

EDIT: Decent boards if all you are short cash and all you are aiming for is 4.5GHz on your 212EVO. But not for much else. But if you are short cash there are a number of better boards such as MSI GD-65 and M5A99X/FX 970-UD3P and the list goes on.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> How did the killer stack up to the kitty?
> 
> That killer kind of seems like a poor-man's CHFZ to me.....
> I was actually really thinking about getting one to save some cash, but still get that 8x2....


the killer isn't even in the same league....it's a chopped down version (feature wise) of the asrock pro...I still own one and it does decent up to 4.4 but after that it gets tedious...difference is a lot bigger than the price difference at least in the US


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> What kind of temperatures should an 8320 be seeing at idle and under load? I have mine oc'd at 4.0 and would like to know what the usual temps are??


depends on your cooling and your airflow to socket vrms etc


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the killer isn't even in the same league....it's a chopped down version (feature wise) of the asrock pro...I still own one and it does decent up to 4.4 but after that it gets tedious...difference is a lot bigger than the price difference at least in the US


Well to hell with that idea!!!

I'm gonna be clocking my thuban on it.
I really got my eyes on that sabertooth, but dat brown though... ewww

But, I am chooser of function over form anyways, especially since I don't use a windowed case








My video is already an ugly ass yellow, may as well throw some **** brown in there with it....









I think the tooth is exactly what I need. Especially with the PCI slot, cause I have an old sound card, with front audio interface I like to use for karaoke and music nights and stuff. Also makes RCA to my mixing board and guitar setup way easier too.

That's actually the main reason why I am reluctant to get the CH, well, that and the damn price.


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> depends on your cooling and your airflow to socket vrms etc


Well my current set up is an enermax liqtech 120x and my idle temp is 25c and under a prime95 blend I'm getting 60c socket and 46c core overclocked to 4.0. How are these numbers?? Also I have an 80mm stock heatsink fan on the backside of my motherboard blowing at the socket.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Well my current set up is an enermax liqtech 120x and my idle temp is 25c and under a prime95 blend I'm getting 60c socket and 46c core overclocked to 4.0. How are these numbers?? Also I have an 80mm stock heatsink fan on the backside of my motherboard blowing at the socket.


I would think socket would be a little lower but core looks about right for a small aio...most of us here have a fan on vrm heatsink and backside of socket...best placement of socket.fan is off centered to the right so the center of the fan is in between the cpu socket and the vrms...there is a dead spot in the center of the fan where there is no flow


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I would think socket would be a little lower but core looks about right for a small aio...most of us here have a fan on vrm heatsink and backside of socket...best placement of socket.fan is off centered to the right so the center of the fan is in between the cpu socket and the vrms...there is a dead spot in the center of the fan where there is no flow


I guess I will try and rig up a fan placed over my vrm if there is room thanks for all the input!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> I guess I will try and rig up a fan placed over my vrm if there is room thanks for all the input!


it can't hurt







...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well to hell with that idea!!!
> 
> I'm gonna be clocking my thuban on it.
> I really got my eyes on that sabertooth, but dat brown though... ewww
> 
> But, I am chooser of function over form anyways, especially since I don't use a windowed case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My video is already an ugly ass yellow, may as well throw some **** brown in there with it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the tooth is exactly what I need. Especially with the PCI slot, cause I have an old sound card, with front audio interface I like to use for karaoke and music nights and stuff. Also makes RCA to my mixing board and guitar setup way easier too.
> 
> That's actually the main reason why I am reluctant to get the CH, well, that and the damn price.


Just get the Kitty. You won't regret it.

Paint it like a bauce.



http://rog.asus.com/233652013/news/gallery-paul-tan-finishes-his-dark-knight-mod/


----------



## pshootr

Got my CHVZ from MicroCenter for $219.99 Looks like it is still on sale.

New-egg has an open box for $168.99


----------



## azcrazy

Hello.

I got an upgrade for my rig , cpu,ssd and gpu .

CPU i have a 960t unluckable to a 6 core which is doing 4.3GHZ (6 cores) @ 1.53V and is on a custom loop .

Would i see an improvement with my new 8320 at the same speed?

Also the SSD is been upgraded from a vertex4 to a sam 850 evo

GPU will be upgraded as well

from a 580 1.5 gb to a r9 290 4GB

Just wondering how much of an upgrade this would be, any thoughts?


----------



## mus1mus

Unless you try Fire Strike Combined, , the FX will be better. Also, 4.5 is a common OC to achieve with the FX. With proper cooling, you can take it further.


----------



## MorbidlyAMD

Quote:


> Yes remount definately.... you should be getting lower temps than that running it on very high...firstly NEVER use fingers... your oils on your skin act as an insulator.... also you only put tim on the cpu and let the heatsink do the spreading... you probably used way to much... clean off with 90 and up percent alcohol with q tips.. then try again smile.gif also for voltages... you should always go in small increments with your overclocks and voltages.. i start with base clock speed and VID voltage and go from there.... running ibt very high at least 10 passes 20 is better.. looking for 3.xxx results on each pass... you want all the power saving features off until you find your overclock you wanna run then you turn them back on and retest and make sure it stays stable with them on assuming you want to use them... best way is to get stable at say 3.2 then write down the settings... move up and overclock stabilize then write those settings down... and so on until you are happy with it or your temps get too high...


I did a re-mount, took the opportunity to lap the copper plate on the heat sink. got it near mirror with 600 grit. I put about a 1/3 of pea sized dot of the Dynex and tightened the HS down. I reran IBT at CPU hit 61c on test number 19, then dropped to 58c and then the test ended with stability at 20 cycles.

I am going to start over at 3.2Ghz and take it in steps instead of jumping it at 4.0Ghz, and see where I can get to.

3 new questions, thanks in advance!

In IBT it is showing my Gflops are around 40, I am seeing people posting 80. My Phenom II x4 940 OC'd to 3.6 was doing 40Gflops. I am only running 4Gb RAM, could that be the cause?
I am monitoring temps with ASUS AI II Sensor tool. Is the CPU on that the core or the socket? It has a motherboard temp, but that barely breaks 40c at the most, so I am doubting that is the socket.
I had Core Temp on my Phenom II tests, but when I tried to re download, Norton found a threat, and the installer tried to add some bloatware, after I declined the first set, there was no option to decline this second set additional software. I wasn't happy with SpeedFan's AMD support, doesn't seem to be built for AMD chips shows 0c on CPU for example. Any other recommendations for temp monitoring SW?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbidlyAMD*
> 
> I did a re-mount, took the opportunity to lap the copper plate on the heat sink. got it near mirror with 600 grit. I put about a 1/3 of pea sized dot of the Dynex and tightened the HS down. I reran IBT at CPU hit 61c on test number 19, then dropped to 58c and then the test ended with stability at 20 cycles.
> 
> I am going to start over at 3.2Ghz and take it in steps instead of jumping it at 4.0Ghz, and see where I can get to.
> 
> 3 new questions, thanks in advance!
> 
> In IBT it is showing my Gflops are around 40, I am seeing people posting 80. My Phenom II x4 940 OC'd to 3.6 was doing 40Gflops. I am only running 4Gb RAM, could that be the cause?
> I am monitoring temps with ASUS AI II Sensor tool. Is the CPU on that the core or the socket? It has a motherboard temp, but that barely breaks 40c at the most, so I am doubting that is the socket.
> I had Core Temp on my Phenom II tests, but when I tried to re download, Norton found a threat, and the installer tried to add some bloatware, after I declined the first set, there was no option to decline this second set additional software. I wasn't happy with SpeedFan's AMD support, doesn't seem to be built for AMD chips shows 0c on CPU for example. Any other recommendations for temp monitoring SW?


1.) You need the version of ibt with avx check the first post of this thread for a week...You will find it to run a bit hotter as well it's very unforgiving...
2.) I'm not sure as I never used that for very long...most people here like hwinfo64 for temp monitoring...
3.) Covered above







some people also use amd overdrive and a couple others...I've always had good results using hwinfo64...although if you run it with ec sensors it will effect your scores on ibt avx but shouldn't effect stability...I always run it with ec on to make sure vrms are staying cool then run it with them disabled


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I got an upgrade for my rig , cpu,ssd and gpu .
> 
> CPU i have a 960t unluckable to a 6 core which is doing 4.3GHZ (6 cores) @ 1.53V and is on a custom loop .
> 
> Would i see an improvement with my new 8320 at the same speed?
> 
> Also the SSD is been upgraded from a vertex4 to a sam 850 evo
> 
> GPU will be upgraded as well
> 
> from a 580 1.5 gb to a r9 290 4GB
> 
> Just wondering how much of an upgrade this would be, any thoughts?


You need your FX to hit 4.7 to equal 4.3 @960T wrt ipc. Your 960 T at that speed is pretty stout, If it were me I'd keep it
EVo ssd upgrade is negligible, if there is any benefit
r9 290 gpu is where you will see the most gain


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You need your FX to hit 4.7 to equal 4.3 @960T wrt ipc. Your 960 T at that speed is pretty stout, If it were me I'd keep it
> EVo ssd upgrade is negligible, if there is any benefit
> r9 290 gpu is where you will see the most gain


SSD upgrade, yes because the failure rate on those SSDs is pretty scary, and with new chips coming next year theres no point moving to the 8350.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I got an upgrade for my rig , cpu,ssd and gpu .
> 
> CPU i have a 960t unluckable to a 6 core which is doing 4.3GHZ (6 cores) @ 1.53V and is on a custom loop .
> 
> Would i see an improvement with my new 8320 at the same speed?
> 
> Also the SSD is been upgraded from a vertex4 to a sam 850 evo
> 
> GPU will be upgraded as well
> 
> from a 580 1.5 gb to a r9 290 4GB
> 
> Just wondering how much of an upgrade this would be, any thoughts?


if you keep the loop for the FX system you shouldn't have much issue with having an fx chip hit around 4.8

given the voltage your putting thru your thuban.

I would say that a 4.8ghz vish would run circle around an thuban at 4.3.

the only things the thuban may be better at is poorly coded application that don't take advantage of multi threaded "physical" cores. but this is only really a matter of a handful of FPS in a few edge cases.

sammy ssds are good but really pricey sometimes, Sandisks are almost equally as good and generally not quite as much... Vertex4.. getting a little long in the tooth is it? I find old OCZ ssds are nice for storage but i wouldn't used them for anything super critical.

running you games off the old ssd if you've got access to secure erase app might breath a little bit of life back into the disk.. or you can just write over it.. handful of games likely won't push it over its read write limit

I'd likely also Stay with the 580 until you upgrade your monitor.. but that is just me


----------



## diggiddi

The Vertx 4's had high failure rates?


----------



## Alastair

Well I got the other half of my RAM back from RMA today. Shop I bought them from tested it with several tests on two platforms. And they passed. So they denied my RMA and sent them home to me. I tried stress testing all 16GB at 2060 at 11-11-11-27 1T and NB at 2320MHz with 1.375V. But we are experiencing a heat wave here in the Highveld. Over 30C in the evenings. And my temperatures just soar like an eagle till she throttles. I'll have to wait for cooler weather before I can complete my full battery of stress tests.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> The Vertx 4's had high failure rates?


OCZ SSDs had a pretty bad name for themselves back in the day they didn't live long and would need sending back to OCZ.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

A few pages back i posted some IBT AVX "stable" results right after that i run the test 20 times just to make sure its REALLY stable and it was.

Right after the test when everything was idling and basically doing nothing accept Facebook and some music, i was getting stutters with the mouse cursor. Later Windows 7 was booting slower and i got more lag when i tried to open some programs or files.

I bumped up the CPU/NB volts and all was gone.. this show me how poor those programs really are, you simply cannot say you are fully stable just because it can run 10-20 runs of very high IBT AVX..

Its just an guidance and you need to upper the voltage a little more to be "windows 7 stable"

At first i was at 5Ghz stock CPU/NB but i discovered that when i have 4.8ghz CPU and 2600Mhz CPU/NB i get better scores and everything feels just a tad faster.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> OCZ SSDs had a pretty bad name for themselves back in the day they didn't live long and would need sending back to OCZ.


Yes indeed but that was because they were using the bad sandforce controllers back in those days, but now they are top of the line SSD's you can buy.

Their vector SSD's have one of the highest steady state performance of all SSD's now.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> OCZ SSDs had a pretty bad name for themselves back in the day they didn't live long and would need sending back to OCZ.


So you are basing that conclusion of the older OCZ ssd's. In my experience with both Samsung and OCZ they both went back to RMA
even though the Samsung was supposed to be top quality(840 Pro) and the OCZ was not(vertex 3)


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> A few pages back i posted some IBT AVX "stable" results right after that i run the test 20 times just to make sure its REALLY stable and it was.
> 
> Right after the test when everything was idling and basically doing nothing accept Facebook and some music, i was getting stutters with the mouse cursor. Later Windows 7 was booting slower and i got more lag when i tried to open some programs or files.
> 
> I bumped up the CPU/NB volts and all was gone.. this show me how poor those programs really are, you simply cannot say you are fully stable just because it can run 10-20 runs of very high IBT AVX..
> 
> Its just an guidance and you need to upper the voltage a little more to be "windows 7 stable"
> 
> At first i was at 5Ghz stock CPU/NB but i discovered that when i have 4.8ghz CPU and 2600Mhz CPU/NB i get better scores and everything feels just a tad faster.


Overclocking is not an exact science. Stress testing programs can help to find instability, does not mean it is always full proof. If you don't like them, don't use them. BTW, how did you make out with your corrupted hard drive?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Overclocking is not an exact science. Stress testing programs can help to find instability, does not mean it is always full proof. If you don't like them, don't use them. BTW, how did you make out with your corrupted hard drive?


My 5ghz is IBT AVX high "stable" to 20 runs and seems to be fine, not seen any corruption yet while actively monitoring my O/S. Need to mod the front of the case to take another 240 rad but I'm broke till April!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So you are basing that conclusion of the older OCZ ssd's. In my experience with both Samsung and OCZ they both went back to RMA
> even though the Samsung was supposed to be top quality(840 Pro) and the OCZ was not(vertex 3)


My mate went through quite a few Vertex 3s and 4s but has only used one samsung drive... The OCZ's were well priced but they failed a lot.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My 5ghz is IBT AVX high "stable" to 20 runs and seems to be fine, not seen any corruption yet while actively monitoring my O/S. Need to mod the front of the case to take another 240 rad but I'm broke till April!


20 passes at 5GHz is sweet. Sounds like you have a nice chip there. I have still not moved the CHVFZ or the Trident-X 2x8 2400 in to my rig yet, I have been to tired after work. I was going to order some Fuji-Poly for the CHVFZ, but now I am not sure cause I'm not sure yet where to get the Extreme stuff yet now that FCPU is closed. I did however get some sandpaper to do some lapping with, 400, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500 grit. They were out of 600 grit unfortunately. Oh and I finally ordered some case fans, 3x PH-F140XP (exhaust), and 1x PH-F120XP (for the HDD cage). Looking forward to having the new goodies in my rig.


----------



## mus1mus

Looking to get the CHV-FZ running tonigh. Question, which of the two has a stronger VRMs, CHV or the Kitty?

Or should I say, cooler running VRMs?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looking to get the CHV-FZ running tonigh. Question, which of the two has a stronger VRMs, CHV or the Kitty?
> 
> Or should I say, cooler running VRMs?


i think they use pretty much the same ones but I stand to be corrected. But I think because the Crosshair has the additional 4 pin power connection for LN2 runs so I think the CV-Z can just deliver more Amps.


----------



## Mega Man

the kitty seems to deliver power slightly better

red has a review he was able ot get 100mghz more on same chip outta the kitty

just to make sure to protect everyone

has everyone heard about FCPU

longstory short do not order from them


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Can't say anything about the quality of the power (nothing to compare to) but the CHVFZ does have the additional 4-pin (ATX/EATX) for the CPU and 4-pin (molex) for the GPU. Whether it provides more power or it tries to even the load is another thing (not sure). For power delivery just for the CPU they shouldn't be much of a difference as both are 8(+2) Kitty and 8(+2+2) CHVFZ.


----------



## mus1mus

I guess the least I can expect is a better or lesser stress on my connectors. Previously melted my EPS 12 connectors on th kitty.

Pretty sure having a pig chip helped on that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't take his bait, he's officially an idiot. My 5ghz is IBT AVX high "stable" to 20 runs and seems to be fine, not seen any corruption yet while actively monitoring my O/S. Need to mod the front of the case to take another 240 rad but I'm broke till April!


I thought you were grown up and didn't use that offensive language anymore...

You have no idea what you are talking about.

Probably you don't even know what an "idiot" is, so i pity you that you have to use such an language to express yourself.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Overclocking is not an exact science. Stress testing programs can help to find instability, does not mean it is always full proof. If you don't like them, don't use them. BTW, how did you make out with your corrupted hard drive?


Well, it is kinda an science because if someone is 10-20 passes "IBT AVX stable" doesn't mean your OS is liking it. In fact, you lose stability the moment you start overclocking.

It doesn't mean that you cannot run programs like you do on a daily basis but Windows 7 x64 can be easily corrupted without you even notice.

you mean my 840 or 850 evo SSD? My 840 went back to the factory and i got the 850 evo instead, at first it wasn't performing well but that has to do with the chipset drivers i guess because i get 500MB/s read and write.

Turned off rapid mode and didn't notice any difference with what i do with my PC and it will only takes unnecessary ram space.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> OCZ SSDs had a pretty bad name for themselves back in the day they didn't live long and would need sending back to OCZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed but that was because they were using the bad sandforce controllers back in those days, but now they are top of the line SSD's you can buy.
> 
> Their vector SSD's have one of the highest steady state performance of all SSD's now.
Click to expand...

My Sig Rig, I've had 3 x Vertex 4's and none of them have died (Just sent one off to a mate for his new Build actually)









OCZ had some issues with the Vertex 2+3's iirc but the problem was fixed with the 4's


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Sig Rig, I've had 3 x Vertex 4's and none of them have died (Just sent one off to a mate for his new Build actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCZ had some issues with the Vertex 2+3's iirc but the problem was fixed with the 4's


Yes indeed, i had the OCZ agility 3 and it was pretty fast to be honest, unfortunately it decided to die on me after one year of usage. My nephew has the vertex4 as well and its still working like a charm after 1,5 a 2 years.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Sig Rig, I've had 3 x Vertex 4's and none of them have died (Just sent one off to a mate for his new Build actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCZ had some issues with the Vertex 2+3's iirc but the problem was fixed with the 4's
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, i had the OCZ agility 3 and it was pretty fast to be honest, unfortunately it decided to die on me after one year of usage. My nephew has the vertex4 as well and its still working like a charm after 1,5 a 2 years.
Click to expand...

I got them because they were cheap and fast (got them for $80-90 each iirc) so i grabbed 3x 128GB (1 boot, 2 in Raid for Games) and tbh they are still quite fast even compared to my 840 Evo.
Shame the damage was done by then and alot of people overlooked them because once upon a time they had issues (Same with Seagate imo).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I got them because they were cheap and fast (got them for $80-90 each iirc) so i grabbed 3x 128GB (1 boot, 2 in Raid for Games) and tbh they are still quite fast even compared to my 840 Evo.
> Shame the damage was done by then and alot of people overlooked them because once upon a time they had issues (Same with Seagate imo).


Yeah, my agility 3 was pretty fast as well, after i installed the Samsung 840 EVO 250gb i noticed no gains in performance, as a matter a fact, the agility 3 felt faster but that can be deception.

Well, in the Netherlands a lot of people had or still have the vertex 4. When i went with Samsung, first the 840 EVO and now the 850 EVO i am not impressed at all compare to my agility 3, the agility 3 had much better constant speed while the EVO's performance is all over the place.

I'm good for now but if i want another one i would look for Sandisk or OCZ again.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I thought you were grown up and didn't use that offensive language anymore...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Probably you don't even know what an "idiot" is, so i pity you that you have to use such an language to express yourself.


I'm just going off what you post here, you might be intelligent IRL but tbh... You said you didn't believe in stress testing, now your O/S is corrupt? Now you say you ran IBT AVX for 20 runs and it's still corrupt? Was this 20 runs standard or Very high and Extreme? Do you know you can right click on the IBT start button to turn on an even harder test setting? I'm not having a go at you, but my comments where what us British call tongue in cheek or banter. Chill.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Sig Rig, I've had 3 x Vertex 4's and none of them have died (Just sent one off to a mate for his new Build actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCZ had some issues with the Vertex 2+3's iirc but the problem was fixed with the 4's


Ah fair enough, but those where Vertex 4's my friend had so many issues with so I dunno.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I thought you were grown up and didn't use that offensive language anymore...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Probably you don't even know what an "idiot" is, so i pity you that you have to use such an language to express yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going off what you post here, you might be intelligent IRL but tbh... You said you didn't believe in stress testing, now your O/S is corrupt? Now you say you ran IBT AVX for 20 runs and it's still corrupt? Was this 20 runs standard or Very high and Extreme? Do you know you can right click on the IBT start button to turn on an even harder test setting? I'm not having a go at you, but my comments where what us *Poms* call tongue in cheek or banter. Chill.
Click to expand...

Ftfy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Sig Rig, I've had 3 x Vertex 4's and none of them have died (Just sent one off to a mate for his new Build actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCZ had some issues with the Vertex 2+3's iirc but the problem was fixed with the 4's
> 
> 
> 
> Ah fair enough, but those where Vertex 4's my friend had so many issues with so I dunno.
Click to expand...

I don't know what to tell you man, I've had mine running on and off for a couple of years now and 0 problems.
I guess the ones your friend had just might have been bad, happens with everything though.....


----------



## Johan45

I bought Sandmans 8350 off of him about a month ago and finally did some testing. Trying to get a feel for it and if timing works out will be taking it cold next weekend





http://valid.canardpc.com/3mnng3
http://hwbot.org/submission/2761985_


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I bought Sandmans 8350 off of him about a month ago and finally did some testing. Trying to get a feel for it and if timing works out will be taking it cold next weekend
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3mnng3
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2761985_


Damn......

i knew his chip was above average but i didn't think it was that good....nice work


----------



## Johan45

Thanks Sarge but remember I have a "cold" loop running. Temps were probly -10c or better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Sarge but remember I have a "cold" loop running. Temps were probly -10c or better.


Cold=magic


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Sarge but remember I have a "cold" loop running. Temps were probly -10c or better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold=magic
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Sarge but remember I have a "cold" loop running. Temps were probly -10c or better.


Yeah i know......dat Canadian magic









will give mine a push when the temps drop here, see what happens


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Sarge but remember I have a "cold" loop running. Temps were probly -10c or better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold=magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Sarge but remember I have a "cold" loop running. Temps were probly -10c or better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know......dat Canadian magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will give mine a push when the temps drop here, see what happens
Click to expand...

lol nice pic.

Vishera gets more mileage out of cold water, nice ram speeds there too johan


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> T
> 
> Yeah i know......dat Canadian magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will give mine a push when the temps drop here, see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol nice pic.
> 
> Vishera gets more mileage out of cold water, nice ram speeds there too johan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's still a few months away isn't it sarge??
> Thanks cssorkinman, that's a 2x2 G.Skill Pi kit. 2000 9-9-9-24 Gotta love PSC
Click to expand...


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you keep the loop for the FX system you shouldn't have much issue with having an fx chip hit around 4.8


I never seen my cpu hit 60ºC , i run fat rad with 3k fans push/pull.

Wouldn't 8 core be better than 6?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's still a few months away isn't it sarge??
> Thanks cssorkinman, that's a 2x2 G.Skill Pi kit. 2000 9-9-9-24 Gotta love PSC


Yup, still another 2-3 months till start getting 10c days.


----------



## cssorkinman

I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone


Try not to hate. This is the next week here


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here


don't worry ill take a lower clock over my junk hiding inside my body anytime lol


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> don't worry ill take a lower clock over my junk hiding inside my body anytime lol


LMAO


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry ill take a lower clock over my junk hiding inside my body anytime lol
Click to expand...

Nice one!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looking to get the CHV-FZ running tonigh. Question, which of the two has a stronger VRMs, CHV or the Kitty?
> 
> Or should I say, cooler running VRMs?


Chvfz VRMS i would say are more versatile. Kitty VRMS would be more suited for the Average users Goal within this thread.

you can do more with the CHVFZ but it takes much more fineness to tweak and to lock in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Sig Rig, I've had 3 x Vertex 4's and none of them have died (Just sent one off to a mate for his new Build actually)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCZ had some issues with the Vertex 2+3's iirc but the problem was fixed with the 4's
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, i had the OCZ agility 3 and it was pretty fast to be honest, unfortunately it decided to die on me after one year of usage. My nephew has the vertex4 as well and its still working like a charm after 1,5 a 2 years.
Click to expand...

my Agilty 3 is still running strong.. It has a perminat home in my Zalman VE-300 USB drive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you keep the loop for the FX system you shouldn't have much issue with having an fx chip hit around 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> I never seen my cpu hit 60ºC , i run fat rad with 3k fans push/pull.
> 
> Wouldn't 8 core be better than 6?
Click to expand...

I would say 19 times out of 20 time an 8 core will be better, there is still a fair amount of shoody coding floating around in programs.

and the Term Better I use is subjective... you might not even notice that 1 out of 20 times due to how close in those poorly coded aspects the FX chips perform.

If you can get beyond 4.8ghz the FX will reign supreme regardless
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

At least its just below freezing LOL


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least its just below freezing LOL
Click to expand...

Eh?

that's in Celcius....not Farenheit


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least its just below freezing LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
> 
> that's in Celcius....not Farenheit
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it's in farenheit


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least its just below freezing LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
> 
> that's in Celcius....not Farenheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's in farenheit
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure i know what my own weather is....but here's one in Fahrenheit for those that need it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least its just below freezing LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
> 
> that's in Celcius....not Farenheit
Click to expand...

Derp my bad, i assumed the blue F* was indicating you were on farenheit..

Time to clock down for you i guess









that time isn't too far away here.. month or so more of reliable cold weather

Weird question... Anyone know how to strip tiny antiquated resolutions out of windows?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gained 200 mhz of overclocking head room ( at load) with a 10 C drop in core temps with the Vishera's - when pushing above the voltage wall.
> I better get my act together, tonight is supposed to be the last cold air here for a while, maybe for the season. Soon the magic will be gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to hate. This is the next week here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least its just below freezing LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
> 
> that's in Celcius....not Farenheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derp my bad, i assumed the blue F* was indicating you were on farenheit..
> 
> Time to clock down for you i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that time isn't too far away here.. month or so more of reliable cold weather
Click to expand...

You are forgiven









Down clock?

I've got the chip and board under water now
No need to downclock


----------



## cssorkinman

Holy crap, thought I logged onto weather.com lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Holy crap, thought I logged onto weather.com lol.


Cloudy with a chance of high voltage?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Holy crap, thought I logged onto weather.com lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy with a chance of high voltage?
Click to expand...

Heheheh

I think so, low of -13 C tonight, lowest forecasted for the next 10 days.

EDIT: they changed the forecast since this morning, colder


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

-26 with windchill here right now

my rad exhaust is 20* right now lol


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Hi out there Overclock!:

Wind warnings and cold temperatures today. I hate it, my computer loves it.
First post on the forums. I am a FX-8320 owner, working my way up the clocks.
Many questions to come.

CPU FSB - 225
DRAM freq - 1199.9 | FSBRAM - 3:16
Turbo - On
Accessories - Off
Boost - x 20 @ 4500
CPU - x 17.5 @ 3937
CPUv - 1.3875v
NB - x 11 @ 2475
HT Bus - matched @ 2475
DRAMv - 1.510v
NBv - 1.12v
HTv - 1.210v

It is great to meet you, and great to be here.

Sincerely,

fourteen

F (Lmao "the temp is 26, my rad exhaust is 20*) hahaha, I want to know those measures.


----------



## pshootr

I'm in fl, it is 48F here, quite cold in fact lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I'm in fl, it is 48F here, quite cold in fact lol


Used to live in FL, you're right 48 is cold. But now I'm Wisconsin, 48 is a major heat wave here!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Used to live in FL, you're right 48 is cold. But now I'm Wisconsin, 48 is a major heat wave here!


ya hehe, we are not exactly cold conditioned.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's
just spent out on 2x 360 rads with the xspc kit.
I only have 3 fans out of the 12 spaces, but should a stock cpu hit 52c with al this kit please?


----------



## mus1mus

I guess nope. Depends on other things though.

How good those fans are
Ambient temps
Mounting
etc.


----------



## Alastair

I plan to lap my CPU and my water block the next time I redo my loop. That should be around the time I get my new Radeon 300 series GPU's. Last night I was running IBT and my cores were at 55C for 4.9Ghz. I passed 20x runs of very high at 1.572 Vcore and CPU-NB at 2320 at 1.3875V. Ram was at stock with 1.6V because I imagine running with all my slots occupied will need a bit of additional DRAM voltage to help keep things stable.


----------



## MrPerforations

got the 3 xurillians on it, got an odd problem with them, I have a pwm splitter with 5 heads coming off it, but the 3 pin xurillians seem to be stuck at full speed.
just tried to slow them dowm with a zalman voltage reducer , but still at 1600 rpm?

any one know if these fans actually change speed please?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> got the 3 xurillians on it, got an odd problem with them, I have a pwm splitter with 5 heads coming off it, but the 3 pin xurillians seem to be stuck at full speed.
> just tried to slow them dowm with a zalman voltage reducer , but still at 1600 rpm?
> 
> any one know if these fans actually change speed please?


Your mobo should be able to undervolt them.


----------



## MrPerforations

think its the splitter, with the pwm line , it cant control 3 pin speed?


----------



## pshootr

CHVFZ is installed. I did a quick test at 4.7 and no insta freeze







Its a good start id say.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> ya hehe, we are not exactly cold conditioned.


I'm right in the middle do it depends on the temps it had been as to how I feel about 48....I'd take 48 over the 6 degrees.it is now


----------



## Tasm

Anyone interested in buying my chip + ud7?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> How did the killer stack up to the kitty?
> 
> That killer kind of seems like a poor-man's CHFZ to me.....
> I was actually really thinking about getting one to save some cash, but still get that 8x2....


Nice featureset and all but at 4.5GHz things were getting toasty vrm-wise.Even beefy 970 boards top the killer in oc capabilities.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> CHVFZ is installed. I did a quick test at 4.7 and no insta freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good start id say.


Dam! 1.4 @ 4.7? Where is the wall on that thing? Think it will do 4.9?


----------



## Johan45

Here it is, brought it all together for some decent settings. Had to back down a touch on the ram for stability.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> CHVFZ is installed. I did a quick test at 4.7 and no insta freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good start id say.


Nice. Mine is still a WIP. Still thinking if I should do hardline tubing on it since I will be buying a waterblock for the VRM and the Chipset.

Look below: Catch him up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Anyone interested in buying my chip + ud7?


hmm if your a local I would.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> CHVFZ is installed. I did a quick test at 4.7 and no insta freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good start id say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dam! 1.4 @ 4.7? Where is the wall on that thing? Think it will do 4.9?
Click to expand...

Not on that cooling









The CHV-Z will give him about 100mhz more than the Asrock board did due to better voltage regulation reducing temps but I'd be very surprised if he can go much further on his cooling. The latest chips ( E variant in particular) I have run on less voltage BUT once you add voltage the temps go very high , very quickly - moreso than the early Vishera chips.

I wish him the best of luck however


----------



## miklkit

We will see how steep that wall is. What I know is that on the Sabertooth my 8350 needs 1.5v @ 4.7 and the 9590 needed 1.428v @ 4.7. I want him to beat my best of 4.823mhz with the 8350. I'm still 2-3 months away from buying the next cpu and still don't know what it will be.


----------



## YGFamily

Do you guys know if I can get a 6300/6350 to 5 Ghz under liquid on a 990 board?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Nice featureset and all but at 4.5GHz things were getting toasty vrm-wise.Even beefy 970 boards top the killer in oc capabilities.


May I ask you on the Killer is that why my "socket temperature" is quite high comparative to "package temperature"? Is the CPUTIN reading actually a consolidation of the socket and VRM heat?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> May I ask you on the Killer is that why my "socket temperature" is quite high comparative to "package temperature"? Is the CPUTIN reading actually a consolidation of the socket and VRM heat?


with the killer any overclocking should honestly have a fan on socket and front of vrms...over 4.4 it starts to heat up fast...socket temp and vrm temp are directly related.both because they are adjacent on the board.and.because the vrm regulatesthe power for the cpu.which is heating the socket


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> with the killer any overclocking should honestly have a fan on socket and front of vrms...over 4.4 it starts to heat up fast...socket temp and vrm temp are directly related.both because they are adjacent on the board.and.because the vrm regulatesthe power for the cpu.which is heating the socket


The Plexiglas reflects so I cannot get a shot off from the exterior. Tonight maybe,

also I have glued 1cm Copper heat syncs all over the onboard NB and VRM heat syncs. This thing looks like a little red wagon for sure. Question, I have a few of these little heat syncs left over. While I do not have space in the case for a fan on the backside of the socket of the motherboard, what complications do I run sticking copper heat syncs to the rear of the board and socket?
I do have a 100mm fan directly above the VRM.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> with the killer any overclocking should honestly have a fan on socket and front of vrms...over 4.4 it starts to heat up fast...socket temp and vrm temp are directly related.both because they are adjacent on the board.and.because the vrm regulatesthe power for the cpu.which is heating the socket
> 
> 
> 
> The Plexiglas reflects so I cannot get a shot of from the exterior. Tonight maybe,
> 
> also I have glued 1cm Copper heat syncs all over the onboard NB and VRM heat syncs. This thing looks like a little red wagon for sure. Question, I have a few of these little heat syncs left over. While I do not have space in the case for a fan on the backside of the socket of the motherboard, what complications do I run sticking copper heat syncs to the rear of the board and socket?
> I do have a 100mm fan directly above the VRM.
Click to expand...

Well I dunno if you have drivers on the back of your boards. But in order to combat rising socket temps in my failed quest for 5GHz I did this to my board.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I dunno if you have drivers on the back of your boards. But in order to combat rising socket temps in my failed quest for 5GHz I did this to my board.


That is something else, are those guys stuck all the way down your VRM capacitor lines? Duh the plate a mounting brace on the rear of the board? I am not 100 percent at what I am looking at. Forgive me.

I read "rising stock temps" for a moment there.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I dunno if you have drivers on the back of your boards. But in order to combat rising socket temps in my failed quest for 5GHz I did this to my board.
> 
> 
> 
> That is something else, are those guys stuck all the way down your VRM capacitor lines? Duh the plate a mounting brace on the rear of the board? I am not 100 percent at what I am looking at. Forgive me.
Click to expand...

well I dunno what ASrock boards look like at the back. But ON most of the higher end AM3+ Asus boards with Digi+ VRMs. (970EVO and up) there are drivers on the back of the board. On Sabertooth and Corssahair there are metal plate things on the back of the board which 1 help attach the VRM heatsink and 2 cool these said drivers. But on the M5A99FX and lower they didn't put the plate thing there. So these were left uncooled basically. And these mothers can get hot. I am talking 100C+ hot. So in combination with my backside socket fan and VRM gan, I tried to lower my socket temps further by cooling the drivers.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well I dunno what ASrock boards look like at the back. But ON most of the higher end AM3+ Asus boards with Digi+ VRMs. (970EVO and up) there are drivers on the back of the board. On Sabertooth and Corssahair there are metal plate things on the back of the board which 1 help attach the VRM heatsink and 2 cool these said drivers. But on the M5A99FX and lower they didn't put the plate thing there. So these were left uncooled basically. And these mothers can get hot. I am talking 100C+ hot. So in combination with my backside socket fan and VRM gan, I tried to lower my socket temps further by cooling the drivers.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> CHVFZ is installed. I did a quick test at 4.7 and no insta freeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good start id say.


Woot


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. Mine is still a WIP. Still thinking if I should do hardline tubing on it since I will be buying a waterblock for the VRM and the Chipset.
> 
> Look below: Catch him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm if your a local I would.


Wow, a block on the VRM/NB with hardline sounds fun. Too bad I'm a scardi-cat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not on that cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CHV-Z will give him about 100mhz more than the Asrock board did due to better voltage regulation reducing temps but I'd be very surprised if he can go much further on his cooling. The latest chips ( E variant in particular) I have run on less voltage BUT once you add voltage the temps go very high , very quickly - moreso than the early Vishera chips.
> 
> I wish him the best of luck however


Ya, even at 4.7 with 1.416 peaks it gets quite warm. Unless I can get better airflow/cooling, I will not be going any higher. Even 4.7 is pushing it ATM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> We will see how steep that wall is. What I know is that on the Sabertooth my 8350 needs 1.5v @ 4.7 and the 9590 needed 1.428v @ 4.7. I want him to beat my best of 4.823mhz with the 8350. I'm still 2-3 months away from buying the next cpu and still don't know what it will be.


When my fans come in then I will try and push a little further, but for now 4.7 is on the edge temp wise for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Woot


Thanks 







At least with this MB I seem to be able to run 1.4v+ without insta-freeze, despite the fact I am still facing a thermal wall.

Edit: 4.7 with 1.416v peaks passed 10 IBT passes, but crashed last night while folding so to stabilize it I will likely need more voltage/heat. Not sure I want to flirt with that yet, at least not until I can improve my air-flow/cooling. More fans are on the way.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Edit: 4.7 with 1.416v peaks passed 10 IBT passes, but crashed last night while folding so to stabilize it I will likely need more voltage/heat. Not sure I want to flirt with that yet, at least not until I can improve my air-flow/cooling. More fans are on the way.


Yeah I tend to run 20 runs minimum/maximum now as I noticed 10 doesn't seem to be enough sometimes, for me at the least. Some OC settings can pass perfectly on 10 Runs but will fail 20 Runs at various points. I would recommend VH 20 Runs as it doesn't take long. If it passes VH 20 Runs and does not crash in anything you do then that is a sealed deal. The same can be said with 10 runs I guess. For final stability I always run Max 20 Runs. Good luck once the fans come in. It's suppose to snow about 12" overnight where I live and the lowest temps for this weeks are 1F 5F -13F, etc for the week. I suppose I will be trying to go for 1.5V and above tomorrow.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah I tend to run 20 runs minimum/maximum now as I noticed 10 doesn't seem to be enough sometimes, for me at the least. Some OC settings can pass perfectly on 10 Runs but will fail 20 Runs at various points. I would recommend VH 20 Runs as it doesn't take long. If it passes VH 20 Runs and does not crash in anything you do then that is a sealed deal. The same can be said with 10 runs I guess. For final stability I always run Max 20 Runs. Good luck once the fans come in. It's suppose to snow about 12" overnight where I live and the lowest temps for this weeks are 1F 5F -13F, etc for the week. I suppose I will be trying to go for 1.5V and above tomorrow.


Thanks man







And good luck with your cool weather runs. Sometime soon I will try and figure out how to stabilize 4.7. Hopefully it will be CPU/NB or something other than vcore lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Wow, a block on the VRM/NB with hardline sounds fun. Too bad I'm a scardi-cat


Well, watercooling is fun.









The only downside is that it is an expensive one if you think about it. But that aside, the benefits are awesome


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck with your cool weather runs. Sometime soon I will try and figure out how to stabilize 4.7. Hopefully it will be CPU/NB or something other than vcore lol.


I hope so too. I need 1.425V (1.428V when CPU is loaded heavily) to get 4.7GHz stable for me. Hopefully you can get it stable at lower CPU Vcore as you're big air cooling if I remember correctly. If you haven't already check out this thread (below) which was a big help explaining most of the important BIOS settings for Asus AM3+ motherboards when it comes to overclocking.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, watercooling is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only downside is that it is an expensive one if you think about it. But that aside, the benefits are awesome


Ya, I must admit it is taking quite a bit of discipline to refrain from getting a loop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I hope so too. I need 1.425V (1.428V when CPU is loaded heavily) to get 4.7GHz stable for me. Hopefully you can get it stable at lower CPU Vcore as you're big air cooling if I remember correctly. If you haven't already check out this thread (below) which was a big help explaining most of the important BIOS settings for Asus AM3+ motherboards when it comes to overclocking.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


Ya I have seen it but thanks for posting it.







Now that I have the CHVFZ, I will have to give it a few more reads.

I will be moving my GPU down to the third slot, this will hopefully help to improve my CPU temps. Can't wait until I can setup some proper air-flow. Hopefully the Egg will ship my fans tomorrow.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, watercooling is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only downside is that it is an expensive one if you think about it. But that aside, the benefits are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I must admit it is taking quite a bit of discipline to refrain from getting a loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I hope so too. I need 1.425V (1.428V when CPU is loaded heavily) to get 4.7GHz stable for me. Hopefully you can get it stable at lower CPU Vcore as you're big air cooling if I remember correctly. If you haven't already check out this thread (below) which was a big help explaining most of the important BIOS settings for Asus AM3+ motherboards when it comes to overclocking.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I have seen it but thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have the CHVFZ, I will have to give it a few more reads.
> 
> I will be moving my GPU down to the third slot, this will hopefully help to improve my CPU temps. Can't wait until I can setup some proper air-flow. Hopefully the Egg will ship my fans tomorrow.
Click to expand...

next step is to update the rigbuilder


----------



## mus1mus

I know you mean to say the same to me sarge.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> next step is to update the rigbuilder


Done


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know you mean to say the same to me sarge.


You on a CVF-Z too now?









I haven't paid as much attention as i should to this thread lately







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> next step is to update the rigbuilder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Done


I told you too listen to these guys they've never given me a turn to take that wasnt an improvement...also water loops don't have to be expensive...problem is one you start building it you catch the bug and can't stop changing and upgrading it...That gets expensive


----------



## Eikkatin

How much do you guys need voltage for prime95 stable 5ghz? I do 1.572V... a bit more than I'd like but oh well


----------



## Streetdragon

at the moment i run my 8350 at 4,5GHz with 1,404V stable. I wanna run it at 5GHz 24/7. I calculatet a bit at the 5Ghz Club. 68 people that got the 5Ghz needed in average 1,52V to reach it.
So i will test it in this area of Voltage.
My board is the Sabertooth 990fx R2. For cooling i have a Swiftech H240-X.

Would it be Safe to let it run at this speed and Voltage (if mine can reach 5Ghz)

Edit1 at 1,475 i can boot but it is far away from stable.
With 1,5 cores crashes very fast in prime


----------



## miklkit

@pshootr You should start posting in the cvfz thread about what you are doing. I posted in the Sabertooth thread a while back and had people falling all over themselves trying to help. And help they did. I probably never would have made 4.8 ghz without their help.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> at the moment i run my 8350 at 4,5GHz with 1,404V stable. I wanna run it at 5GHz 24/7. I calculatet a bit at the 5Ghz Club. 68 people that got the 5Ghz needed in average 1,52V to reach it.
> So i will test it in this area of Voltage.
> My board is the Sabertooth 990fx R2. For cooling i have a Swiftech H240-X.
> 
> Would it be Safe to let it run at this speed and Voltage (if mine can reach 5Ghz)
> 
> Edit1 at 1,475 i can boot but it is far away from stable.
> With 1,5 cores crashes very fast in prime


if it stays within thermal limits you can run it as far as it will go...keeping it cool is the most important part but tbh I wouldn't ever go over 1.65 volts though...I'm thinking 5.0 will take me probably 1.56 (for ibt avx very high)...which I'd why I haven't pushed further yet


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if it stays within thermal limits you can run it as far as it will go...keeping it cool is the most important part but tbh I wouldn't ever go over 1.65 volts though...I'm thinking 5.0 will take me probably 1.56 (for ibt avx very high)...which I'd why I haven't pushed further yet


This, I've seen it with my own eyes, I can get 5ghz stable at 1.56v high but in this hot room i have atm, not a chance!


----------



## Streetdragon

i testet it now with 1,525V with LLC on ultra high. On load the voltage goes to 1,57. But after a minute 1 core crashes all the time. I think i got a bad chip^^
Or do i should change any setting in the Bios? The energy saving is disabled. The Ram is stable and there are only 2 Sticks installed

i forgott. i testet llc on high and extrem too, but then my pc wont even boot xD


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i testet it now with 1,525V with LLC on ultra high. On load the voltage goes to 1,57. But after a minute 1 core crashes all the time. I think i got a bad chip^^
> Or do i should change any setting in the Bios? The energy saving is disabled. The Ram is stable and there are only 2 Sticks installed
> 
> i forgott. i testet llc on high and extrem too, but then my pc wont even boot xD


just because it won't hit 5.0 doesn't make it a bad chip...overclocking is luck of the draw...because you can only get 800 mhz overclock I definitely don't call that a dud...note if you had proper gear and couldn't break 4.2 then yeah I'd totally agree there...when I bought this e chip I was going for lower voltages to push for 5.0 with lower volts and temps however what I got is a chip that performs on quite a bit lower voltages up to 4.4 then needs more voltage than my 8320 for anything more...but I can't complain because it's a lottery


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i testet it now with 1,525V with LLC on ultra high. On load the voltage goes to 1,57. But after a minute 1 core crashes all the time. I think i got a bad chip^^
> Or do i should change any setting in the Bios? The energy saving is disabled. The Ram is stable and there are only 2 Sticks installed
> 
> i forgott. i testet llc on high and extrem too, but then my pc wont even boot xD


One thing you didn't mention is your temps. You could be hitting a thermal wall on the VRM or CPU
What other settings are you using. CPU_NB speed and voltage? Ram speed/timings and voltage etc. I have found that just the increase in core speed will require a boost for CPU_NB voltage.


----------



## Streetdragon

VRM temp was max 60C, so no problem on this place. CPU_NB runs at [email protected],45V(Auto Voltage)
Ram @ 1666 CL11 with 1,6V
Rated FSB 2750.
So there is only the CPU that set up the limit


----------



## Johan45

There's two temps we need to know that's the socket and core. I don't know which you are referring to.


----------



## MrPerforations

i just found out that it will thermal throttle if core reaches 61c, great feature, but shame on the cooling for maxing at 4.5. on 2x 360 rads but shame on me using only 3 xinruillian 1650 fans.

new psu, 5 blademasters and kill coil to strap on tomorrow.









Johan , do you think a 750 watt will run my rig with future gpu upgrades (single card)please?


----------



## Streetdragon

@4,5GHz Coretemp shows me 45 C and Speedfan 52C. But @5Ghz i never reached this temps because of core fails


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i just found out that it will thermal throttle if core reaches 61c, great feature, but shame on the cooling for maxing at 4.5. on 2x 360 rads but shame on me using only 3 xinruillian 1650 fans.
> 
> new psu, 5 blademasters and kill coil to strap on tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan , do you think a 750 watt will run my rig with future gpu upgrades (single card)please?


61 on core throttles...never seen that before...is that the onboard thermal protection?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i just found out that it will thermal throttle if core reaches 61c, great feature, but shame on the cooling for maxing at 4.5. on 2x 360 rads but shame on me using only 3 xinruillian 1650 fans.
> 
> new psu, 5 blademasters and kill coil to strap on tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan , do you think a 750 watt will run my rig with future gpu upgrades (single card)please?


If you mean you're sticking to a single card you'll be fine. I ran two GTX580s and my 8350 on a Corsair 750TX PSU it was only inadequate when I really started pushing the pee out of my FX ( 5GHz+)and Cards at the same time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i just found out that it will thermal throttle if core reaches 61c, great feature, but shame on the cooling for maxing at 4.5. on 2x 360 rads but shame on me using only 3 xinruillian 1650 fans.
> 
> new psu, 5 blademasters and kill coil to strap on tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan , do you think a 750 watt will run my rig with future gpu upgrades (single card)please?
> 
> 
> 
> 61 on core throttles...never seen that before...is that the onboard thermal protection?
Click to expand...

That motherboard really starts to struggle when getting over 4.5, it's likely throttling because of current VS temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> @4,5GHz Coretemp shows me 45 C and Speedfan 52C. But @5Ghz i never reached this temps because of core fails


You need to use something like HWinfo64 to show the other temps. If your core was at 60+ it's really hard to say what the socket temps was and that's also important.


----------



## Chris635

I think it must be on board thermal protection. I think APM enabled will do it.


----------



## Streetdragon

both speeds run max on 53C. So heat is not a problem.
Can it be, that the Ram get unstable or something like that?


----------



## MrPerforations

nope, all the apm stuff is off, I just have cool and quiet on, I think its cpu order to save cpu from core 61c.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> both speeds run max on 53C. So heat is not a problem.
> Can it be, that the Ram get unstable or something like that?


You're not listening to me. There is another temperature besides the CPU core temp.speed fan and coretemp won't show this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> nope, all the apm stuff is off, I just have cool and quiet on, I think its cpu order to save cpu from core 61c.


I don't remember the exact naming in that BIOS but power duty and phase control in digi section. If left on normal the board controls how many phases are used based on temps.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> nope, all the apm stuff is off, I just have cool and quiet on, I think its cpu order to save cpu from core 61c.


I'm inclined to agree with johan45. That motherboard over 4.5 might not be able to handle it.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Finished with another project, President's Day, ~6" of snow and now I'm going to attempt OCing beyond my current 4.8GHz. So far it has passed Test/Run 7 for IBT Very High and on it's 8th one. From my memory 1.5V made my Thermal Margins 0 through negative numbers the last time I tried. Currently thermal margins are staying at 7C through 13C and Core/Socket temps seem to be ~63C/62C or 55C/57C when IBT decreases the load slightly. My 4x 120mm fans on the side panel are running at the lowest RPM settings. I might raise it to the highest (3 levels) while running IBT to see if there any differences.

.:edit:.

Oops forgot to say what speed I am currently testing. 4.9GHz with 1.5V, fluctuates to 1.512 occasionally when CPU is being stressed.


----------



## Eikkatin

Interesting, I run 5ghz @ 1.572v for 2 hours in prime95 (small fft), no errors, but to get IBT stable I had to bumb vcore to 1.596v.


----------



## Nomadskid

Has anyone else noticed considerable speed ups in Dolphin Emulator with a recent update?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Passed IBT VH 20 Runs with 4.9GHz 1.5V/1.512V. One bad sign is that it shows 225C for my Max Core Temps on (HWMonitor) and 72C on (HWInfo64). Seems a bit weird to me. Don't think it's really possible for the CPU core to hit 225C right? While 72C for core is possible is it really possible to go from 64C max to 72C all of a sudden in a test? Time to try Max 20 Runs


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Passed IBT VH 20 Runs with 4.9GHz 1.5V/1.512V. One bad sign is that it shows 225C for my Max Core Temps on (HWMonitor) and 72C on (HWInfo64). Seems a bit weird to me. Don't think it's really possible for the CPU core to hit 225C right? While 72C for core is possible is it really possible to go from 64C max to 72C all of a sudden in a test? Time to try Max 20 Runs


if you are hitting 72 on VH max will fail before it finishes.

and yes, temp spikes are a real thing, they get worse if you are haphazardly cranking up LLC

8^ jump is not much for a vSpike IMHO


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you are hitting 72 on VH max will fail before it finishes.
> 
> and yes, temp spikes are a real thing, they get worse if you are haphazardly cranking up LLC
> 
> 8^ jump is not much for a vSpike IMHO


Thanks for your input. I started running IBT Max a few minutes ago. Currently on Test/Run 7. Thermal Margins are ~7C and current Core/Socket temps are 63C/64C. If IBT VH was using 1.5V most of the time with some jumps to 1.512V, IBT Max is running with 1.512V majority of the time and some drops to 1.5V. This is the limit of my H100i when I'm stuck with the stock fans as pull only and the slighly worse mounting system of AMD vs Intel IMO. LLC is probably on Ultra High because it results in the CPU VCore staying at what I set or ~.01 higher when stressing the CPU with IBT/Prime95/etc.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> both speeds run max on 53C. So heat is not a problem.
> Can it be, that the Ram get unstable or something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> You're not listening to me. There is another temperature besides the CPU core temp.speed fan and coretemp won't show this.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> nope, all the apm stuff is off, I just have cool and quiet on, I think its cpu order to save cpu from core 61c.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember the exact naming in that BIOS but power duty and phase control in digi section. If left on normal the board controls how many phases are used based on temps.
Click to expand...

Yes check your socket temps. 99% of that board is similar to mine. Turn CPU Power Thermal Control to 151 or whatever the highest setting available is. Turn off APM. Turn on HPC. Open up HW Info. There are two temps we care about. "package" or core temps. Than the CPU socket temp which is labeled under a sensor labeled ITE67 something or the other. M5A's are difficult to work with when it comes to socket temps. They heat up quick. As they are limited on phases and so work harder than most better boards. And also if you botch up the BIOS and stuff she will very quickly swing from throttling at 75C on the socket to throtting at 65C. I am still busy wresting with that beast currently.

But with the right know how 4.8Ghz is possible. Difficult. But not impossible. I run mine at 4.9. But 5GHz is probably only possible on the very best of chips.


----------



## Streetdragon

Here. all temps i got. So temps are ok.....

btw is prime a good tester or just nice for cooking


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

LIke FlailScHLAMP said IBT Max failed during Test/Run 18. I didn't reset HWMonitor/HWInfo64 before doing the 2nd test so I can't tell if Core Temps spiked up during the test. Going to try 1.51/1.52V and take a close look at temps too.

.:edit:.

Tried with vcore set to 1.512V which runs at 1.524V with IBT running. Still failed Max 20 Runs. Like I thought the H100i isn't enough to cool my CPU with voltages at 1.5V or higher. Could be a bad contact/mounting, 2x 120mm in pull not being enough, or maybe the cooler isn't working properly hardware wise. I don't think it's an airflow issue. I have four 120mm fans as side intakes, one 140mm + 200mm fans as front intakes, 1 120mm rear exhaust, and the two SP120l are used as exhaust/pulls at the top. Only thing I can really do is go custom loop for higher OC unless the H100i is mounted horribly right now or I mod the case further to make push/pull work with the 600T. Probably going to run at 4GHz, 4.5GHz or 4.8GHz.

Any suggestions on whether I should run 4GHz w/ 1.3V, 4.5GHz w/ 1.356V or 4.8GHz w/ 1.464V?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> Here. all temps i got. So temps are ok.....
> 
> btw is prime a good tester or just nice for cooking


Yes temps are OK at 4.5 with 1.4xxv but you were talking abot trying to run 5.0 with 1.52v- 1.57 under load right? At 4.5 you're in the mid 50s who knows how hot it was at 5.0 but with that voltage I bet it was too hot. Just work up slowly and you'll have better luck. Go for 4.6 then 4.7 etc and get each stable(ish) other wise you're just throwing numbers around hoping to get lucky.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> LIke FlailScHLAMP said IBT Max failed during Test/Run 18. I didn't reset HWMonitor/HWInfo64 before doing the 2nd test so I can't tell if Core Temps spiked up during the test. Going to try 1.51/1.52V and take a close look at temps too.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Tried with vcore set to 1.512V which runs at 1.524V with IBT running. Still failed Max 20 Runs. Like I thought the H100i isn't enough to cool my CPU with voltages at 1.5V or higher. Could be a bad contact/mounting, 2x 120mm in pull not being enough, or maybe the cooler isn't working properly hardware wise. I don't think it's an airflow issue. I have four 120mm fans as side intakes, one 140mm + 200mm fans as front intakes, 1 120mm rear exhaust, and the two SP120l are used as exhaust/pulls at the top. Only thing I can really do is go custom loop for higher OC unless the H100i is mounted horribly right now or I mod the case further to make push/pull work with the 600T. Probably going to run at 4GHz, 4.5GHz or 4.8GHz.
> 
> Any suggestions on whether I should run 4GHz w/ 1.3V, 4.5GHz w/ 1.356V or 4.8GHz w/ 1.464V?


Run at 4.8 thatvoltage is reasonable as long as your temps are good.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Run at 4.8 thatvoltage is reasonable as long as your temps are good.


Thanks temps are fine at 4.8GHz and 1.464V when running IBT Max or P95 Small FFT. Lower when playing games, the games I play don't put crazy loads on the CPU like stability/stressing programs do.


----------



## MrPerforations

noted,
your right my mobo only supports 8350 or less.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I told you too listen to these guys they've never given me a turn to take that wasnt an improvement...also water loops don't have to be expensive...problem is one you start building it you catch the bug and can't stop changing and upgrading it...That gets expensive


I am nervous about putting water inside my rig, that's the main reason I haven't decided to do it yet. But ya, I'm sure it is addicting once you start.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @pshootr You should start posting in the cvfz thread about what you are doing. I posted in the Sabertooth thread a while back and had people falling all over themselves trying to help. And help they did. I probably never would have made 4.8 ghz without their help.


Thank you for the advice mikkit, I am going to try and push a little more when my fans come in. Now I am at 4.7 and getting 61C average on core while folding, 68C occasional spike (must be very brief cuz I never get to see it happen. Looks like this could be my limit, unless I can manage a good improvement with airflow.

18 hours folding


IBT last night


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I am nervous about putting water inside my rig, that's the main reason I haven't decided to do it yet. But ya, I'm sure it is addicting once you start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice mikkit, I am going to try and push a little more when my fans come in. Now I am at 4.7 and getting 61C average on core while folding, 68C occasional spike (must be very brief cuz I never get to see it happen. Looks like this could be my limit, unless I can manage a good improvement with airflow.
> 
> 18 hours folding
> 
> 
> IBT last night


It's a myth in watercooling. Or rather mostly never happens til a user goes meh.

Spill happens mostly on filling and/or when something fails on your line. Which is close to *nada%

Once installed and checked for leaks, possibility of failure is very small. especially with soft tubing. With hard tubing, unless you mess with them while your PC is running, you wont be getting leaks and all.

Filling is practiced with the computer being OFF. Leaks or drips are not that dangerous. You only need to dry out the victim component well. There are even people who wash their stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> at the moment i run my 8350 at 4,5GHz with 1,404V stable. I wanna run it at 5GHz 24/7. I calculatet a bit at the 5Ghz Club. 68 people that got the 5Ghz needed in average 1,52V to reach it.
> So i will test it in this area of Voltage.
> My board is the Sabertooth 990fx R2. For cooling i have a Swiftech H240-X.
> 
> Would it be Safe to let it run at this speed and Voltage (if mine can reach 5Ghz)
> 
> Edit1 at 1,475 i can boot but it is far away from stable.
> With 1,5 cores crashes very fast in prime


please never use the 5ghz club. most if not all of them are validations not stable !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i just found out that it will thermal throttle if core reaches 61c, great feature, but shame on the cooling for maxing at 4.5. on 2x 360 rads but shame on me using only 3 xinruillian 1650 fans.
> 
> new psu, 5 blademasters and kill coil to strap on tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan , do you think a 750 watt will run my rig with future gpu upgrades (single card)please?


should yes


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> at the moment i run my 8350 at 4,5GHz with 1,404V stable. I wanna run it at 5GHz 24/7. I calculatet a bit at the 5Ghz Club. 68 people that got the 5Ghz needed in average 1,52V to reach it.
> So i will test it in this area of Voltage.
> My board is the Sabertooth 990fx R2. For cooling i have a Swiftech H240-X.
> 
> Would it be Safe to let it run at this speed and Voltage (if mine can reach 5Ghz)
> 
> Edit1 at 1,475 i can boot but it is far away from stable.
> With 1,5 cores crashes very fast in prime
> 
> 
> 
> please never use the 5ghz club. most if not all of them are validations not stable !
Click to expand...

Yep, my 8350 and 9590 submissions in there are both validations, neither are stable clocks.

8350 needed 1.56v or so for 5.0 stable and the 9590 needs 1.488v-1.52v depending on ram speed (Still tinkering though)


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I am nervous about putting water inside my rig, that's the main reason I haven't decided to do it yet. But ya, I'm sure it is addicting once you start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice mikkit, I am going to try and push a little more when my fans come in. Now I am at 4.7 and getting 61C average on core while folding, 68C occasional spike (must be very brief cuz I never get to see it happen. Looks like this could be my limit, unless I can manage a good improvement with airflow.
> 
> What I see when looking at those screenies is your fans. Or rather the lack of fans. My fans never drop below 700rpm and when stress testing run in the 2000+ (HE01) to 2600+ (SA) range. My case fans run at 1500rpm period.
> 
> You cpu fans peaked at only 706 rpm!! No wonder that thing is running hot. I would suggest you get into your bios and get those fans cranked up to 100% or more ASAP.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I am nervous about putting water inside my rig, that's the main reason I haven't decided to do it yet. But ya, I'm sure it is addicting once you start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice mikkit, I am going to try and push a little more when my fans come in. Now I am at 4.7 and getting 61C average on core while folding, 68C occasional spike (must be very brief cuz I never get to see it happen. Looks like this could be my limit, unless I can manage a good improvement with airflow.
> 
> What I see when looking at those screenies is your fans. Or rather the lack of fans. My fans never drop below 700rpm and when stress testing run in the 2000+ (HE01) to 2600+ (SA) range. My case fans run at 1500rpm period.
> 
> You cpu fans peaked at only 706 rpm!! No wonder that thing is running hot. I would suggest you get into your bios and get those fans cranked up to 100% or more ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> The 700RPM reading is from my 200mm front intake, though I think it can spin faster, I need to check the bios setting for that header.. I connected my fan hub to the Opt. fan header on the MB. I need to turn my cpu fans on the cooler to get the cables to reach the hub again.
> 
> The cpu fans are running at 1383 RPM
> 
> Edit: I'm a little confused ATM as to how I hooked the fans up actually, it was late when I did it. But ya, the 700 RPM reading is the 200mm front intake fan I believe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Streetdragon

Is Aida64 a good stresstest? It runs nor for around 13 minutes and i have no problems. Only windows got a bit laggy. But I have this at all stresstests. And the Temps are all OK.
5GHz @ 1,524V-1,536V.
I think when i can play games and run some Benchmarks it should be stable, even if Prime crashes

Cinebench is stable (793 Score)
There are my settings in the BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

@ streetdragon
In my opinion Aida64 isn't enough for full stability. I've ran it before. Same as AMD stability test.They're not bad, just a bit light. Stability depends a lot on your uses but in this forum if you want to claim 5.0 "stable" then P95 or IBTAVX is required. Here's a link to IBT http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
Try running it on high for 10 passes and see how your OC holds up.
First thing I would do is drop your CPU_NB volts to something like 1.25 to 1.3, 1.456v just shouldn't be needed for your ram/NB speeds.


----------



## MrPerforations

have to report my 8350 is to cold and being very quiet, roll on the summer.








have you tried the cinebench R15 open gl test yet?, It will prove if your stable or not, found its more heavy than occt, it will just crash in 3 sec's and demands a reboot, but if it passes, it very likely on to be stable.


----------



## Johan45

You do know that the OpenGl runs mainly off the Graphics card?
If you want a benchmark that's tough on the CPU then 3DMark11 physics test would work but I still stand by my last post. There are reasons that stability is important mainly OS corruption.


----------



## Streetdragon

i droped the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.3. Runs ok!
I testet Cinebench some more times. One time it freezes, so its not stable... And at Realbench the VLC player crashes or something like "Handbreak" from Realbench.
Now i try some lower speeds. (I want his 5GHz so bad.....)

Are there some other tweaks for the BIOS? Im open for everything^^

4750MHz runs @1,464V at the moment Prime95 Stable. I hope it stay stable, then i go higher with the Multi


----------



## MrPerforations

yes, agreed its not cpu test, but gpu is not oced, so why do it fail?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i droped the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.3. Runs ok!
> I testet Cinebench some more times. One time it freezes, so its not stable... And at Realbench the VLC player crashes or something like "Handbreak" from Realbench.
> Now i try some lower speeds. (I want his 5GHz so bad.....)
> 
> Are there some other tweaks for the BIOS? Im open for everything^^
> 
> 4750MHz runs @1,464V at the moment Prime95 Stable. I hope it stay stable, then i go higher with the Multi


Just keep working on it a bit at a time. Raise it test it. You'll get ther or run out of cooling. One or the other. To be honest for day to day use you won't see much difference between 4.8 and 5.0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yes, agreed its not cpu test, but gpu is not oced, so why do it fail?


Cinebench has a CPU test and a Graphics test. You mentioned OpenGl specifically. I was just pointing out that OpenGL is GPU bound. That's why AMD cards do so well with it. Also just a word on Cinebench as a stability test. It's OK but not a great test for that. I can typically run it a lot faster on similar voltage than I can a stable clock. This pic is nearly 5.1 on less voltage than that chip can run stable at 4.8.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i droped the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.3. Runs ok!
> I testet Cinebench some more times. One time it freezes, so its not stable... And at Realbench the VLC player crashes or something like "Handbreak" from Realbench.
> Now i try some lower speeds. (I want his 5GHz so bad.....)
> 
> Are there some other tweaks for the BIOS? Im open for everything^^
> 
> 4750MHz runs @1,464V at the moment Prime95 Stable. I hope it stay stable, then i go higher with the Multi


For 5ghz stability it's going to require some voltage. There are a few that can do it with an all in one water cooler (chip dependent). For instance, on my 8350 with 16 gb (4x4 sticks) at 2428 mhz, CPU/NB at 2505 mhz, I need 1.57 to 1.58 vcore (creates a lot of heat). There are better specimens that can run on lower voltages, but you will need some good cooling.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i droped the CPU-NB Voltage to 1.3. Runs ok!
> I testet Cinebench some more times. One time it freezes, so its not stable... And at Realbench the VLC player crashes or something like "Handbreak" from Realbench.
> Now i try some lower speeds. (I want his 5GHz so bad.....)
> 
> Are there some other tweaks for the BIOS? Im open for everything^^
> 
> 4750MHz runs @1,464V at the moment Prime95 Stable. I hope it stay stable, then i go higher with the Multi
> 
> 
> 
> For 5ghz stability it's going to require some voltage. There are a few that can do it with an all in one water cooler (chip dependent). For instance, on my 8350 with 16 gb (4x4 sticks) at 2428 mhz, CPU/NB at 2505 mhz, I need 1.57 to 1.58 vcore (creates a lot of heat). There are better specimens that can run on lower voltages, but you will need some good cooling.
Click to expand...

What sort of CPU-NB voltage do you need for the NB overclock?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> have to report my 8350 is to cold and being very quiet, roll on the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the cinebench R15 open gl test yet?, It will prove if your stable or not, found its more heavy than occt, it will just crash in 3 sec's and demands a reboot, but if it passes, it very likely on to be stable.


Cinebench R15 will only give your system a work out if you do both tests .



It took me ages to get it over 800 in the CPU test , the GL test only shows how well your graphics card overclocks.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What sort of CPU-NB voltage do you need for the NB overclock?


I run about 1.25v with llc set to high which will ramp up to about 1.33v. Each chip is different. Yours may require more. It takes time and it can be tedious testing.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> have to report my 8350 is to cold and being very quiet, roll on the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the cinebench R15 open gl test yet?, It will prove if your stable or not, found its more heavy than occt, it will just crash in 3 sec's and demands a reboot, but if it passes, it very likely on to be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 will only give your system a work out if you do both tests .
> 
> 
> 
> It took me ages to get it over 800 in the CPU test , the GL test only shows how well your graphics card overclocks.
Click to expand...

The point I'm trying to make though is that R15 is NOT a stability test it's a benchmark. It's not as tough on the CPU and only runs for a couple of minutes. Here's one a 5.8 does this mean I'm stable????


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What sort of CPU-NB voltage do you need for the NB overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> I run about 1.25v with llc set to high which will ramp up to about 1.33v. Each chip is different. Yours may require more. It takes time and it can be tedious testing.
Click to expand...

Oh I know. I need up to 1.4V for the same clocks. But I think that my motherboard holds my chip back. But meh whatever. She does pretty well for a cheapy board!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The point I'm trying to make though is that R15 is NOT a stability test it's a benchmark. It's not as tough on the CPU and only runs for a couple of minutes. Here's one a 5.8 does this mean I'm stable????


Dont know, but I,m sure you do , Ive got one at 5.3 but prime wont last one minute so I know I'm not stable at 5.3, yes it is a benchmark but what do you do when your stable.... test it to get the highest score!

Stable with Prime, AIDA, and IBT is the only way to know if your machine is 100% stable, but one your there you have to benchmark to check if you are gaining anything.










p.s. NICE SCORE!!!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Is Aida64 a good stresstest? It runs nor for around 13 minutes and i have no problems. Only windows got a bit laggy. But I have this at all stresstests. And the Temps are all OK.
> 5GHz @ 1,524V-1,536V.
> I think when i can play games and run some Benchmarks it should be stable, even if Prime crashes
> 
> Cinebench is stable (793 Score)
> There are my settings in the BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ streetdragon
> In my opinion Aida64 isn't enough for full stability. I've ran it before. Same as AMD stability test.They're not bad, just a bit light. Stability depends a lot on your uses but in this forum if you want to claim 5.0 "stable" then P95 or IBTAVX is required. Here's a link to IBT http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> Try running it on high for 10 passes and see how your OC holds up.
> First thing I would do is drop your CPU_NB volts to something like 1.25 to 1.3, 1.456v just shouldn't be needed for your ram/NB speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The point I'm trying to make though is that R15 is NOT a stability test it's a benchmark. It's not as tough on the CPU and only runs for a couple of minutes. Here's one a 5.8 does this mean I'm stable????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know, but I,m sure you do , Ive got one at 5.3 but prime wont last one minute so I know I'm not stable at 5.3, yes it is a benchmark but what do you do when your stable.... test it to get the highest score!
> 
> Stable with Prime, AIDA, and IBT is the only way to know if your machine is 100% stable, but one your there you have to benchmark to check if you are gaining anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. NICE SCORE!!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike, this all started with streetdragon trying to get stable and asking about stability tests that's why I was harping on the Cinebench. It's a good performance test just not stability. Here's one I did the same day of 11.5. See the big difference in clocks. R15 just wouldn't run over 5.86


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Mike, this all started with streetdragon trying to get stable and asking about stability tests that's why I was harping on the Cinebench. It's a good performance test just not stability. Here's one I did the same day of 11.5. See the big difference in clocks. R15 just wouldn't run over 5.86


Well there you are, stable at 5.86........oh I see your point ....and I suppose this was using a Hyper 212..... I'll get my coat....

I'll save this one to show the Intel boys ........


----------



## MrPerforations

nvm, seems the talk move to quick.


----------



## Streetdragon

Dat speed....... wanna touch xD
BTW^^
i got 4,75GHz @ 1,5/1,51V Stable (30Min Prime95)
now i try the 4,89. When i get this stable i call it a day. Maybe my Chip just cant do anymore. When 5Ghz are not stable @1,6V.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Mike, this all started with streetdragon trying to get stable and asking about stability tests that's why I was harping on the Cinebench. It's a good performance test just not stability. Here's one I did the same day of 11.5. See the big difference in clocks. R15 just wouldn't run over 5.86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you are, stable at 5.86........oh I see your point ....and I suppose this was using a Hyper 212..... I'll get my coat....
> 
> I'll save this one to show the Intel boys ........
Click to expand...

They'll just laugh at it. I have some of those too.


Quote:


> Dat speed....... wanna touch xD
> BTW^^
> i got 4,75GHz @ 1,5/1,51V Stable (30Min Prime95)
> now i try the 4,89. When i get this stable i call it a day. Maybe my Chip just cant do anymore. When 5Ghz are not stable @1,6V.


In my opinion once your volts get to the mid 1.5 range it's time to stop. You're just making more work for yourself and your system.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> nvm, seems the talk move to quick.


Don't worry about us , we have a saying , theres IBT stable and then there's stable as in I can use it but it keeps corrupting my windows install, all Johans saying is that Cinebench is a Benchmark test and not proof of a stable overclocked system, Once you get an overclock that will run cinebench a few times in a row, you then need to stress test it to see if it can hold the overclock, we use Prime 95 , IBT-AX and my favourite AIDA ( but I use the full paid for version as it tests everything) . Its rally up to you what you use to stress the system but these are the ones we use to say our system is stable.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> have to report my 8350 is to cold and being very quiet, roll on the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the cinebench R15 open gl test yet?, It will prove if your stable or not, found its more heavy than occt, it will just crash in 3 sec's and demands a reboot, but if it passes, it very likely on to be stable.


Just NO!

Cinebench can only give you hints on how your system works. Heat, performance. NOT again, NOT stability.

It'll take a lot more Core Voltage bumps to pass AIDA 64 let alone IBT AVX or PRIME Blend. I'll throw mine for example, 5.1 GHz at 1.575 Vcore can pass Cinebench. But takes 1.6 Vcore to pass 4.8 GHz with IBT! 1.625 for Prime Blend and a whole lot of of loosening / downclocking RAM and CPU-NB.

AIDA 64 can give enough stability with games. But once you do a lot more stuff, it'll prove you it takes more than that to remain stable. And it doesn't give you an idea how much heat can be produced by your OC. ~10C less than IBT AVX.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just NO!
> 
> Cinebench can only give you hints on how your system works. Heat, performance. NOT again, NOT stability.
> 
> It'll take a lot more Core Voltage bumps to pass AIDA 64 let alone IBT AVX or PRIME Blend. I'll throw mine for example, 5.1 GHz at 1.575 Vcore can pass Cinebench. But takes 1.6 Vcore to pass 4.8 GHz with IBT! 1.625 for Prime Blend and a whole lot of of loosening / downclocking RAM and CPU-NB.
> 
> AIDA 64 can give enough stability with games. But once you do a lot more stuff, it'll prove you it takes more than that to remain stable. And it doesn't give you an idea how much heat can be produced by your OC. ~10C less than IBT AVX.


On aida64, if you want to check for cooling, just click the fpu test and leave everything else alone. It will bring heat into your system.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> On aida64, if you want to check for cooling, just click the fpu test and leave everything else alone. It will bring heat into your system.


I run everything except the disc drives.



Makes it nice and toasty.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I run everything except the disc drives.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it nice and toasty.


yes...yes it will lol! I meant just to check cooling for the cpu.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> On aida64, if you want to check for cooling, just click the fpu test and leave everything else alone. It will bring heat into your system.


FPU test proves nothing Stability Wise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I run everything except the disc drives.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it nice and toasty.


Still not that great.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FPU test proves nothing Stability Wise.
> Still not that great.


You are correct. Use the fpu test just to check cooling capabilities.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Dat speed....... wanna touch xD
> BTW^^
> i got 4,75GHz @ 1,5/1,51V Stable (30Min Prime95)
> now i try the 4,89. When i get this stable i call it a day. Maybe my Chip just cant do anymore. When 5Ghz are not stable @1,6V.


IMHO unlikely. 19 times out of 20, it is the cooling and or the motherboard holding the chip back..



High LLC (vdroop present) with an H100i push/pull

maybe your chip likes something different then what you are doing.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO unlikely. 19 times out of 20, it is the cooling and or the motherboard holding the chip back..
> 
> 
> 
> High LLC (vdroop present) with an H100i push/pull
> 
> maybe your chip likes something different then what you are doing.


Wow, nearly 1.6v for 4.82, yikes. I sure hope my wall is not that steep. When my fans come in, I am going to try for 4.8 but I am not overly optimistic.

Here is 4.72 with 1.404v


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO unlikely. 19 times out of 20, it is the cooling and or the motherboard holding the chip back..
> 
> 
> 
> High LLC (vdroop present) with an H100i push/pull
> 
> maybe your chip likes something different then what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nearly 1.6v for 4.82, yikes. I sure hope my wall is not that steep. When my fans come in, I am going to try for 4.8 but I am not overly optimistic.
> 
> Here is 4.72 with 1.404v
Click to expand...

I've got a chip from the first year of production, they are not as efficient as these new chips.

high llc. so there is v droop... around 1.565v underload.


----------



## pshootr

One thing I have noticed after going to the CHVFZ and upping the clock a little, is that my core temp now reads higher than my socket temp after being under load for awhile. I have used a fan on the back of the socket with both the Asrock mb and the CHVFZ. It is not much, but like a few degrees C.

Is this typical for the CHVFZ in my scenario?


----------



## miklkit

Keep tweaking it. You are running cooler now than I was when I first got the Sabertooth to these clocks. With more tweaking I got 110 mhz and lower temps.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> One thing I have noticed after going to the CHVFZ and upping the clock a little, is that my core temp now reads higher than my socket temp after being under load for awhile. I have used a fan on the back of the socket with both the Asrock mb and the CHVFZ. It is not much, but like a few degrees C.
> 
> Is this typical for the CHVFZ in my scenario?


depending on settings it can be typical...

for all settings nope. but there is the possibility.

Also, don't expect a plateau after the voltage wall.. it goes up a little more exponentially then prior to the voltage wall..

I'm also starting to think i need to reflash my bios.. my Audio and USB drivers don't seem to be jiving that well for some reason.. TBH i can't remember the last time i reflashed the bios :\


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
I have the same odd problem, I just rigged it up for a 4.5 with 1.43 volts, and my cores hit 60c within a minute, I would say ok, but why would I hit 60, end of?
any idea's please?
I was thinking heat sink paste, it just hit day 5 on it and it might have dried or cooked, I'm using liquid copper, I have the xspc stuff also, would that be the cause please?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depending on settings it can be typical...
> 
> for all settings nope. but there is the possibility.
> 
> Also, don't expect a plateau after the voltage wall.. it goes up a little more exponentially then prior to the voltage wall..
> 
> I'm also starting to think i need to reflash my bios.. my Audio and USB drivers don't seem to be jiving that well for some reason.. TBH i can't remember the last time i reflashed the bios :\


What Bios number are you on Flail?


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO unlikely. 19 times out of 20, it is the cooling and or the motherboard holding the chip back..
> 
> 
> 
> High LLC (vdroop present) with an H100i push/pull
> 
> maybe your chip likes something different then what you are doing.


whats your cpu nb volts as your using fsb and also have upped the ht link volts and nb volts as thats why you mite need such a high cpu vcore


----------



## mus1mus

@Mega Man look, this is what you need.http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/31/ocuk-8pack-superflower-join-forces-give-2000w-psu/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Mega Man look, this is what you need.http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/31/ocuk-8pack-superflower-join-forces-give-2000w-psu/


Still not enough in some scenarios


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depending on settings it can be typical...
> 
> for all settings nope. but there is the possibility.
> 
> Also, don't expect a plateau after the voltage wall.. it goes up a little more exponentially then prior to the voltage wall..
> 
> I'm also starting to think i need to reflash my bios.. my Audio and USB drivers don't seem to be jiving that well for some reason.. TBH i can't remember the last time i reflashed the bios :\
> 
> 
> 
> What Bios number are you on Flail?
Click to expand...

lastest 2101, can't remember if I've reflashed since it was released. I know I jumped on it within the first week...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO unlikely. 19 times out of 20, it is the cooling and or the motherboard holding the chip back..
> 
> 
> 
> High LLC (vdroop present) with an H100i push/pull
> 
> maybe your chip likes something different then what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> whats your cpu nb volts as your using fsb and also have upped the ht link volts and nb volts as thats why you mite need such a high cpu vcore
Click to expand...

cpu/nb voltage sit at around 1.376v underload., ht set to 1.33. ROG bench on loop to test stability


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO unlikely. 19 times out of 20, it is the cooling and or the motherboard holding the chip back..
> 
> 
> 
> High LLC (vdroop present) with an H100i push/pull
> 
> maybe your chip likes something different then what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nearly 1.6v for 4.82, yikes. I sure hope my wall is not that steep. When my fans come in, I am going to try for 4.8 but I am not overly optimistic.
> 
> Here is 4.72 with 1.404v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a chip from the first year of production, they are not as efficient as these new chips.
> 
> high llc. so there is v droop... around 1.565v underload.
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still not enough in some scenarios


Still need 2 of them for Quad-GPU benchers.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still not enough in some scenarios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need 2 of them for Quad-GPU benchers.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Mega Man look, this is what you need.http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/31/ocuk-8pack-superflower-join-forces-give-2000w-psu/


Still not enough in some scenarios









Yup, i tripped my 1200i a few days ago with just the 295x2 running catzilla overclocked......damn raymarch test


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Good evening fellas,

Forgive the merge here if you are into something. I am clocking up a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer motherboard (upper range mid grade gaming board most say.)

My tweaks (photos on my rig creator) are, g.skill 3500 RAM fans pair over my VRM, 1cm copper heat syncs on the VRM sync, NB sync, and socket back panel), stock CPU fan on the backside of the socket. Liquid Cooler Master 120m seidon CPU cooler. etc

Today my 4.6ghz at 1.45v-1.5v bring my temperatures up:
67C - Socket
48C - CPU
26C - SYSTIN (mainboard, NM, VRMS?)

My question(s): Is there any reference out there for the maximum socket temperature using this motherboard? I have been having a hard time finding direction there. One time I did push the socket to 70C, but that was when I was dumb, and I haven't gone back there yet. One forum has Benjiw talking about people running boards up into 80C range, but only on upper tier boards. With so much terminology out there I have little idea on what tier my board is.

What is the maximum socket temperature on this board? What exactly is the SYSTIN temp measuring? What tier is my board? What do you think about my score? Thanks.[photo did not post, so I will instead mention my 600w power supply ... another P.S. - can I make 5.0?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Keep tweaking it. You are running cooler now than I was when I first got the Sabertooth to these clocks. With more tweaking I got 110 mhz and lower temps.


Ya, cant wait until my fans come. Then I will try some voodoo magic with my airflow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depending on settings it can be typical...
> 
> for all settings nope. but there is the possibility.
> 
> Also, don't expect a plateau after the voltage wall.. it goes up a little more exponentially then prior to the voltage wall..
> 
> I'm also starting to think i need to reflash my bios.. my Audio and USB drivers don't seem to be jiving that well for some reason.. TBH i can't remember the last time i reflashed the bios :\


I guess time and trying different things will tell if this will be the norm for me.

I am using 2101 as well. What kind of sound/USB issues are you seeing?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Good evening fellas,
> 
> Forgive the merge here if you are into something. I am clocking up a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer motherboard (upper range mid grade gaming board most say.)
> 
> My tweaks (photos on my rig creator) are, g.skill 3500 RAM fans pair over my VRM, 1cm copper heat syncs on the VRM sync, NB sync, and socket back panel), stock CPU fan on the backside of the socket. Liquid Cooler Master 120m seidon CPU cooler. etc
> 
> Today my 4.6ghz at 1.6v-1.7v bring my temperatures up:
> 67C - Socket
> 48C - CPU
> 26C - SYSTIN (mainboard, NM, VRMS?)
> 
> My question(s): Is there any reference out there for the maximum socket temperature using this motherboard? I have been having a hard time finding direction there. One time I did push the socket to 70C, but that was when I was dumb, and I haven't gone back there yet. On forum has Benjiw talking about people running boards up into 80C range, but only on upper tier boards. With so much terminology out there I have little idea on what tier my board is.
> 
> What is the maximum socket temperature on this board? What exactly is the SYSTIN temp measuring? What tier is my board? What do you think about my score? Thanks.[photo did not post, so I will instead mention my 600w power supply ... another P.S. - can I make 5.0?


The max recommended :

Socket: 70
Core: 62

Apparently these chips can generally handle higher, but do so at your own risk. I personally would not feel comfortable pushing much past 70C on the socket. I don't know a lot about your board. But from what I hear it is good for moderately high overclocks only.

SYSTIN is not your NB or VRM temp, it is just a sensor located somewhere on the PCB of your MB.

I would say 1.6v and 1.7v especially is pushing your luck, and should not be needed for 4.6

I don't think a higher wattage PSU will make any difference. Your MB, and temps will be your limiting factors.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Agreed, I took a look at your gear.

Originally I started my OC using the FSB yet my firsts posts here had people saying, "what are you using fsb for? multipliers should be fine." Anyways, I do need to bring the voltage down it seems. I can hear the machine chug and kick rust off it when "reving up" the stability tests.

Earlier I made a mistake, my volts are 1.45-1.5


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Good evening fellas,
> 
> Forgive the merge here if you are into something. I am clocking up a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer motherboard (upper range mid grade gaming board most say.)
> 
> My tweaks (photos on my rig creator) are, g.skill 3500 RAM fans pair over my VRM, 1cm copper heat syncs on the VRM sync, NB sync, and socket back panel), stock CPU fan on the backside of the socket. Liquid Cooler Master 120m seidon CPU cooler. etc
> 
> Today my 4.6ghz at 1.6v-1.7v bring my temperatures up:
> 67C - Socket
> 48C - CPU
> 26C - SYSTIN (mainboard, NM, VRMS?)
> 
> My question(s): Is there any reference out there for the maximum socket temperature using this motherboard? I have been having a hard time finding direction there. One time I did push the socket to 70C, but that was when I was dumb, and I haven't gone back there yet. On forum has Benjiw talking about people running boards up into 80C range, but only on upper tier boards. With so much terminology out there I have little idea on what tier my board is.
> 
> What is the maximum socket temperature on this board? What exactly is the SYSTIN temp measuring? What tier is my board? What do you think about my score? Thanks.[photo did not post, so I will instead mention my 600w power supply ... another P.S. - can I make 5.0?
> 
> 
> 
> The max recommended :
> 
> *Socket: 72
> Core: 72
> *
> Apparently these chips can generally handle higher, but do so at your own risk. I personally would not feel comfortable pushing much past 70C on the socket. I don't know a lot about your board. But from what I hear it is good for moderately high overclocks only.
> 
> SYSTIN is not your NB or VRM temp, it is just a sensor located somewhere on the PCB of your MB.
> 
> I would say 1.6v and 1.7v especially is pushing your luck, and should not be needed for 4.6
> 
> I don't think a higher wattage PSU will make any difference. Your MB, and temps will be your limiting factors.
Click to expand...

fixed


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Good evening fellas,
> 
> Forgive the merge here if you are into something. I am clocking up a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer motherboard (upper range mid grade gaming board most say.)
> 
> My tweaks (photos on my rig creator) are, g.skill 3500 RAM fans pair over my VRM, 1cm copper heat syncs on the VRM sync, NB sync, and socket back panel), stock CPU fan on the backside of the socket. Liquid Cooler Master 120m seidon CPU cooler. etc
> 
> Today my 4.6ghz at 1.6v-1.7v bring my temperatures up:
> 67C - Socket
> 48C - CPU
> 26C - SYSTIN (mainboard, NM, VRMS?)
> 
> My question(s): Is there any reference out there for the maximum socket temperature using this motherboard? I have been having a hard time finding direction there. One time I did push the socket to 70C, but that was when I was dumb, and I haven't gone back there yet. On forum has Benjiw talking about people running boards up into 80C range, but only on upper tier boards. With so much terminology out there I have little idea on what tier my board is.
> 
> What is the maximum socket temperature on this board? What exactly is the SYSTIN temp measuring? What tier is my board? What do you think about my score? Thanks.[photo did not post, so I will instead mention my 600w power supply ... another P.S. - can I make 5.0?
> 
> 
> 
> The max recommended :
> 
> Socket: 70
> Core: 62
> 
> Apparently these chips can generally handle higher, but do so at your own risk. I personally would not feel comfortable pushing much past 70C on the socket. I don't know a lot about your board. But from what I hear it is good for moderately high overclocks only.
> 
> SYSTIN is not your NB or VRM temp, it is just a sensor located somewhere on the PCB of your MB.
> 
> I would say 1.6v and 1.7v especially is pushing your luck, and should not be needed for 4.6
> 
> I don't think a higher wattage PSU will make any difference. Your MB, and temps will be your limiting factors.
Click to expand...

Max core temp is 72c, socket....well tbh i dont know but I've been following the 10c over core temp rule

Edit: FlailScHLAMP ninjd me


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Good evening fellas,
> 
> Forgive the merge here if you are into something. I am clocking up a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer motherboard (upper range mid grade gaming board most say.)
> 
> My tweaks (photos on my rig creator) are, g.skill 3500 RAM fans pair over my VRM, 1cm copper heat syncs on the VRM sync, NB sync, and socket back panel), stock CPU fan on the backside of the socket. Liquid Cooler Master 120m seidon CPU cooler. etc
> 
> Today my 4.6ghz at 1.6v-1.7v bring my temperatures up:
> 67C - Socket
> 48C - CPU
> 26C - SYSTIN (mainboard, NM, VRMS?)
> 
> My question(s): Is there any reference out there for the maximum socket temperature using this motherboard? I have been having a hard time finding direction there. One time I did push the socket to 70C, but that was when I was dumb, and I haven't gone back there yet. On forum has Benjiw talking about people running boards up into 80C range, but only on upper tier boards. With so much terminology out there I have little idea on what tier my board is.
> 
> What is the maximum socket temperature on this board? What exactly is the SYSTIN temp measuring? What tier is my board? What do you think about my score? Thanks.[photo did not post, so I will instead mention my 600w power supply ... another P.S. - can I make 5.0?
> 
> 
> 
> The max recommended :
> 
> Socket: 70
> Core: 62
> 
> Apparently these chips can generally handle higher, but do so at your own risk. I personally would not feel comfortable pushing much past 70C on the socket. I don't know a lot about your board. But from what I hear it is good for moderately high overclocks only.
> 
> SYSTIN is not your NB or VRM temp, it is just a sensor located somewhere on the PCB of your MB.
> 
> I would say 1.6v and 1.7v especially is pushing your luck, and should not be needed for 4.6
> 
> I don't think a higher wattage PSU will make any difference. Your MB, and temps will be your limiting factors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Max core temp is 72c, socket....well tbh i dont know but I've been following the 10c over core temp rule
> 
> Edit: FlailScHLAMP ninjd me
Click to expand...

and i typo'd on socket.. TBH i've never gotten my socket over 75* 82^ i find an acceptable limit... and if you are getting there on something other then a suicide run then one must reconsider what they are doing.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Agreed, I took a look at your gear.
> 
> Originally I started my OC using the FSB yet my firsts posts here had people saying, "what are you using fsb for? multipliers should be fine." Anyways, I do need to bring the voltage down it seems. I can hear the machine chug and kick rust off it when "reving up" the stability tests.
> 
> Earlier I made a mistake, my volts are 1.45-1.5


Oh, shew







you scared me with (1.6v-1.7v)









Using FSB is fine as long as your keeping your NB/HT, and memory clocks in check, and should offer slightly higher performance. But not as much for FX chips as it did on the older Phenom chips. Some of the other guys with more experiance can go more in to detail with this than I can.

It sounds like you are doing the rite thing trying to keep your VRM/socket cool and such, just keep in mind that the VRM on that board is not very beefy, and you should exercise caution when pushing it.

For what its worth, I just switched from an Asrock Fatality Pro which has a stronger VRM than the killer does, and I was still stuck at 4.6 on that board. Whether is is solely due to the board itself or the fact that it is aging, I don't know. I ran the Fatality Pro overclocked 24/7 for three years.

It has always been a great board to me, but for whatever reason, it was holding me back at 4.6GHz on this Vishera chip. The board would run my PII chip 1.42v+, but anything over 1.4v on the Vishera would cause freezing at the start of any heavy stress.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Max core temp is 72c, socket....well tbh i dont know but I've been following the 10c over core temp rule
> 
> Edit: FlailScHLAMP ninjd me


Core is 62c...

Doesn't AMD OverDrive prove that the max socket temp is 70c?

I do remember talking about this very issue on 5GZ 24/7 Club forum several times, also I believe in this forum...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Good evening fellas,
> 
> Forgive the merge here if you are into something. I am clocking up a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer motherboard (upper range mid grade gaming board most say.)
> 
> My tweaks (photos on my rig creator) are, g.skill 3500 RAM fans pair over my VRM, 1cm copper heat syncs on the VRM sync, NB sync, and socket back panel), stock CPU fan on the backside of the socket. Liquid Cooler Master 120m seidon CPU cooler. etc
> 
> Today my 4.6ghz at 1.6v-1.7v bring my temperatures up:
> 67C - Socket
> 48C - CPU
> 26C - SYSTIN (mainboard, NM, VRMS?)
> 
> My question(s): Is there any reference out there for the maximum socket temperature using this motherboard? I have been having a hard time finding direction there. One time I did push the socket to 70C, but that was when I was dumb, and I haven't gone back there yet. On forum has Benjiw talking about people running boards up into 80C range, but only on upper tier boards. With so much terminology out there I have little idea on what tier my board is.
> 
> What is the maximum socket temperature on this board? What exactly is the SYSTIN temp measuring? What tier is my board? What do you think about my score? Thanks.[photo did not post, so I will instead mention my 600w power supply ... another P.S. - can I make 5.0?
> 
> 
> 
> The max recommended :
> 
> Socket: 70
> Core: 62
> 
> Apparently these chips can generally handle higher, but do so at your own risk. I personally would not feel comfortable pushing much past 70C on the socket. I don't know a lot about your board. But from what I hear it is good for moderately high overclocks only.
> 
> SYSTIN is not your NB or VRM temp, it is just a sensor located somewhere on the PCB of your MB.
> 
> I would say 1.6v and 1.7v especially is pushing your luck, and should not be needed for 4.6
> 
> I don't think a higher wattage PSU will make any difference. Your MB, and temps will be your limiting factors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Max core temp is 72c, socket....well tbh i dont know but I've been following the 10c over core temp rule
> 
> Edit: FlailScHLAMP ninjd me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and i typo'd on socket.. TBH i've never gotten my socket over 75* 82^ i find an acceptable limit... and if you are getting there on something other then a suicide run then one must reconsider what they are doing.
Click to expand...

Me either, ive hit as high as 72c on the socket but that was with 1.69v on the 8350.....so...yeah









normal temps for me are roughly around the same as my CPU (55c max lately)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Core is 62c...
> 
> Doesn't AMD OverDrive prove that the max socket temp is 70c?
> 
> I do remember talking about this very issue on 5GZ 24/7 Club forum several times, also I believe in this forum...


No if anything AMD Over Drive proves that Core is 70/72C (for me) because when I had ~7C Thermal Margins (while OCing yesterday) it basically matched the Core Temps of 62/63C. When my Thermal Margin was 0 to negative numbers my Core was over 70C. I still don't think we have a sure answer for what the Max Recommended Core Temps are officially.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Max core temp is 72c, socket....well tbh i dont know but I've been following the 10c over core temp rule
> 
> Edit: FlailScHLAMP ninjd me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core is 62c...
> 
> Doesn't AMD OverDrive prove that the max socket temp is 70c?
> 
> I do remember talking about this very issue on 5GZ 24/7 Club forum several times, also I believe in this forum...
Click to expand...

the temp represented in the AMD software is Core.. AMD has very little to absolutely no control over socket limits that is MOBO manufacture territory


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> No if anything AMD Over Drive proves that Core is 70/72C (for me) because when I had ~7C Thermal Margins (while OCing yesterday) it basically matched the Core Temps of 62/63C. When my Thermal Margin was 0 to negative numbers my Core was over 70C. I still don't think we have a sure answer for what the Max Recommended Core Temps are officially.


One thing why you can't, System will shutdown at a certain threshold. I can't say the exact value but it's somewhere low to mid 80s on Core. And that depends on your system.

PSU
Mobo


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Mega Man look, this is what you need.http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/31/ocuk-8pack-superflower-join-forces-give-2000w-psu/


yea been waiting on them to drop looks like they are only from ocuk though which may be the killer for me

i can run the power for them np, but after what OCUK/INWINN did to CaseLabs i dont think i can buy from them. ( i am unsuccessfully trying for a link )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still not enough in some scenarios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need 2 of them for Quad-GPU benchers.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Still not enough in some scenarios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need 2 of them for Quad-GPU benchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Mega Man look, this is what you need.http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/31/ocuk-8pack-superflower-join-forces-give-2000w-psu/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not enough in some scenarios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, i tripped my 1200i a few days ago with just the 295x2 running catzilla overclocked......damn raymarch test
Click to expand...





meh i run quad on 2 kw (295x2 x2 )

the other thing i hate is they got rid of the LEDs on the connectors

one of my fav parts !! may have to go with 1600ws /1200w or 1kw


----------



## pshootr

Just set the Trident-X 2400 kit to 2400 for the first time and ran IBT. It was previously running at 2000 with loose timings, 11-11-11 (MB had those timings set for 2000)

CPU 4.7
RAM 2400 10-12-12-31
NB 2400
HT 2600



Edit:

Core was 55-58C, the 65C max was a quick spike. It is so brief I cant even see it happen in the "current" tab.









Actually that may have been from folding earlier (can't remember if I reset the min/max or not before IBT). Either way, I never get to see it go that high. The spike just mysteriously appears in the "max" column.


----------



## Mega Man

@mus1mus

any anyone else looking at buying from ocuk in the near future

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/

about half way down

called the 8.O.S.S

iirc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> any anyone else looking at buying from ocuk in the near future
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/
> 
> about half way down
> 
> called the 8.O.S.S
> 
> iirc


That is actually a rather sweet looking case.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is actually a rather sweet looking case.


Looks like a HAM radio from the 60's with no knobs


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is actually a rather sweet looking case.


Cube cases really don't do it for me, I dunno why though, I want to like them... but I can't.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> any anyone else looking at buying from ocuk in the near future
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/19/ces2015-win-heavily-inspired-competition/
> 
> about half way down
> 
> called the 8.O.S.S
> 
> iirc


I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking


----------



## pshootr

So far I am very pleased with the CHVFZ. My first stab at 4.7 has passed IBT with no tweaking required. And I guess the IMC on this chip is not to shabby either, because the ram just passed IBT at 2400 (no folding yet).

First nite of folding at 4.7 I woke up in the morning to find a black screen, and had to reboot. Not sure if it was due to a new TIM application or not. But since then, I have not had any issues folding (20 hrs+). Too early to call it stable, but I would say this is not a terrible start. Overall I am very satisfied so far.


----------



## Mega Man

you missed the point









they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Looks like a HAM radio from the 60's with no knobs


Until you realize it is very much of a Case Labs with a little less finesse and a lighter price tag.

Modders will be craving for them. If only they can reach out and sponsor them to increase popularity.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Cube cases really don't do it for me, I dunno why though, I want to like them... but I can't.


Ohh well,


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking


Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business


Yup, sorry i thought it was obvious enough.

It's a flat out copy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
Click to expand...

yup, it's roomy, tall, has the rad support i want.......crappy thing is it's quite pricey but oh well, It's avaliable here and i'm still 12 months off getting it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
Click to expand...

over priced and under delivered. from what i hear many people hate it,

have you looked in to the caselabs "sm" series

http://www.caselabs-store.com/the-magnum-single-wide-case-line/

granted pricer but seriously i have heard so many issues with it mainly the plastic


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business


Not everyone can afford or would like to cash out for a caselabs. And they need competition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hmm, til you realize how flimsy they are.







with all the rattling.


----------



## pshootr

I looked at the Caselabs Merlin SM8, it looks pretty nice. And wow, check out this guys modded case. I really like his cooling lines.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1763605


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> over priced and under delivered. from what i hear many people hate it,
> 
> have you looked in to the caselabs "sm" series
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/the-magnum-single-wide-case-line/
> 
> granted pricer but seriously i have heard so many issues with it mainly the plastic
Click to expand...

SMA8 in Aus: $799.00

900D:$450

i know the 900D isn't as good but it is half the price......i still need money to put hardware in the case ya know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone can afford or would like to cash out for a caselabs. And they need competition.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm, til you realize how flimsy they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with all the rattling.
Click to expand...

I've done a build in a 750D, i know what the construction is like


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone can afford or would like to cash out for a caselabs. And they need competition.
Click to expand...

pi am all for competition

carbon copies, no


----------



## ozlay

hmm think my settings are a bit wack but here http://valid.x86.fr/z4teji


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> SMA8 in Aus: $799.00
> 
> 900D:$450
> 
> i know the 900D isn't as good but it is half the price......i still need money to put hardware in the case ya know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done a build in a 750D, i know what the construction is like


Holy smokes, I had no idea those cases cost that much lol.

I hear ya


----------



## mus1mus

I still believe the Temjins TJ11 are better than those Corsairs. Similarly priced as well, sarge









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1290_608&products_id=16518

Edit: thought your figures are in US$.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I still believe the Temjins TJ11 are better than those Corsairs. Similarly priced as well, sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1290_608&products_id=16518
> 
> Edit: thought your figures are in US$.


lol, nope, I always figure in AUD when i'm talking about parts for myself


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I still believe the Temjins TJ11 are better than those Corsairs. Similarly priced as well, sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1290_608&products_id=16518
> 
> Edit: thought your figures are in US$.


That case looks pretty nice but 9x 5.25 bays.. Errm, but why? Going to be burning a lot of disks? lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Is Aida64 a good stresstest? It runs nor for around 13 minutes and i have no problems. Only windows got a bit laggy. But I have this at all stresstests. And the Temps are all OK.
> 5GHz @ 1,524V-1,536V.
> I think when i can play games and run some Benchmarks it should be stable, even if Prime crashes
> 
> Cinebench is stable (793 Score)
> There are my settings in the BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Keep HT link speed at stock 2600Mhz, it can cause some serious stuttering and lag in Windows. There is also no benefit from overclocking it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sorry i thought it was obvious enough.
> 
> It's a flat out copy
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, it's roomy, tall, has the rad support i want.......crappy thing is it's quite pricey but oh well, It's avaliable here and i'm still 12 months off getting it
Click to expand...

Entho Primo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sorry i thought it was obvious enough.
> 
> It's a flat out copy
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, it's roomy, tall, has the rad support i want.......crappy thing is it's quite pricey but oh well, It's avaliable here and i'm still 12 months off getting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Entho Primo
Click to expand...

interesting.....didn't even think of it tbh

Will take a look considering it's $130 cheaper than the 900D but doesn't look quite as open, Thanks though mate


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That case looks pretty nice but 9x 5.25 bays.. Errm, but why? Going to be burning a lot of disks? lol


It actually serves more than that. It's a full-on tower case. Having more front bays mean more expansion options. And -- a wide open front that can work as a front air entrance for rads and fans. Requires less modding as well. Remove those bay covers and boom!

It's a well made case with all aluminum structures and panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> pi am all for competition
> 
> carbon copies, no


Well, it's chinese IIRC. What could you expect?


----------



## MrPerforations

thought the cm stacker would better choice?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thought the cm stacker would better choice?


If you like the looks. But the entire HAF line is ugly to me.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I like HAF line,i use the XM anyway.Certainly not the most refined cases aesthetically but they have a brutal simplicity that I like. A bit like subaru impreza WRX


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I like HAF line,i use the XM anyway.Certainly not the most refined cases aesthetically but they have a brutal simplicity that I like. A bit like subaru impreza WRX


Can't compare a case like that to a car like that!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That case looks pretty nice but 9x 5.25 bays.. Errm, but why? Going to be burning a lot of disks? lol


well fan controllers and bay res and optical drives and card readers....just to name a few...if you had a drive.bay res a fan controller two optical drives ...there goes 5 bays...but yeah 9 is a lot but if they are removable then rad space


----------



## miklkit

The HAF XB is back in stock!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=i5zfj1blh6000kb500053


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm considering replacing my phanteks enthoo pro with the primo...getting these 290s I'm gonna want more rad space...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm considering replacing my phanteks enthoo pro with the primo...getting these 290s I'm gonna want more rad space...


I want more rad space. This 820 is getting a little cramped inside.







I love her.







But man it is tight inside.

EDIT: I just realized that last bit will be read in ENTIRELY the wrong way!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I want more rad space. This 820 is getting a little cramped inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But man it is tight inside.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized that last bit will be read in ENTIRELY the wrong way!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm considering replacing my phanteks enthoo pro with the primo...getting these 290s I'm gonna want more rad space...


With proper fans and a lil deaf set of ears, 2 x 360s would be enough. Push-Pull always wins.

Edit: is it just me being sentimental or they are just destined to be?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With proper fans and a lil deaf set of ears, 2 x 360s would be enough. Push-Pull always wins.
> 
> Edit: is it just me being sentimental or they are just destined to be?


well I've got a 280 and a 220...if I can find a way to make the h220x.work in the front I can cram another 420 up top...or a 360


----------



## MrPerforations

old dead fan, take out fan and use to mount 360 on the rear, heat outside, that's what I did with the top rad.
you will need clearance for the leads doh, so working fan and dead one? or dat mount kit?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm considering replacing my phanteks enthoo pro with the primo...getting these 290s I'm gonna want more rad space...


Then why swap it for a similarly small case? Just gut the one you have out and fit 2x360 or 2x420 rads? I thought these Phanteks cases could be modded to high hell?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> For what its worth, I just switched from an Asrock Fatality Pro which has a stronger VRM than the killer does, and I was still stuck at 4.6 on that board. Whether is is solely due to the board itself or the fact that it is aging, I don't know. I ran the Fatality Pro overclocked 24/7 for three years.
> 
> It has always been a great board to me, but for whatever reason, it was holding me back at 4.6GHz on this Vishera chip. The board would run my PII chip 1.42v+, but anything over 1.4v on the Vishera would cause freezing at the start of any heavy stress.


That is worth a lot. Things do seem that I am hitting the 4.6g wall there.

My speeds are the same, 1.475 voltages give or take my brains recall. HT 2600freq, NB 2200freq at 1.275 voltages. DDR3 is at PC2133 2x8g, today a pair of g.skill sniper 1866 2x4g are supposed to arrive. My thought is that if I drop the RAM OC some I can bring down stress in some way, any comments?

My means of test so far are prime95 Heat punishment, 3Dmark11, and Peacekeeper. These all seem to run without fail, but IBT AVX does not like the sixth pass or test on these settings, it always kicks me out.

I ask the question(s) am I missing something with Windows 7 hotfixes or do I have to do something special for IBT stress testing on the fx8320? When I ran Peacekeeper Browser Benching, it did show eight photos with the comment "this test is meant for multi core processors" and the _sixth_ photo in myeyes was *chipped* with a black mark. My interested brain saw that as an overclock scar meant for manufactures to know if I am trying to con their warranty. What can I say, I may reading way too far into things these days.

I'd like to put this build to rest, since I have been overclocking my brain day and night for nearly one week straight, and without 4k being my goal or anything since I do not have the monitors. My entire approach was buy as quickly as I could, and I missed out on DDR4 being the new.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they carbon copied caselabs ..... which means they wont get my business
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sorry i thought it was obvious enough.
> 
> It's a flat out copy
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm going for a 900D next time around, Caselabs is nice and all but the price.....too pricy for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I like the 900D, that is a nice looking case and it seems very roomy. Corsair fans look cool in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, it's roomy, tall, has the rad support i want.......crappy thing is it's quite pricey but oh well, It's avaliable here and i'm still 12 months off getting it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Entho Primo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting.....didn't even think of it tbh
> 
> Will take a look considering it's $130 cheaper than the 900D but doesn't look quite as open, Thanks though mate
Click to expand...

I was super interested in a 900D, then i saw a buddy of mines, let me get this out there before i say my opinion, I've not built in that case but i have absolutely no interest in it.

The amount of case modding i'd have to do to make it suitable for me, with that price tag attached has made me seriously reconsider.

while IIRC, the Entho Primo has the sameish amount of rad space (it might be short one 140m spot can't remember)

A more please asthetic to myself and less modding required for a noticeable discount.

rad mount locations are something likeprolly not exact but its in the ball part)
360/280 in the front
240 in the rear side panel (the side that doesn't have a window)
240/280 on the bottom
360/420 on top
and a 140 at rear.

Its not quite the same as rad spots as a CaseLabs but for its price range.. you cannot beat it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth, I just switched from an Asrock Fatality Pro which has a stronger VRM than the killer does, and I was still stuck at 4.6 on that board. Whether is is solely due to the board itself or the fact that it is aging, I don't know. I ran the Fatality Pro overclocked 24/7 for three years.
> 
> It has always been a great board to me, but for whatever reason, it was holding me back at 4.6GHz on this Vishera chip. The board would run my PII chip 1.42v+, but anything over 1.4v on the Vishera would cause freezing at the start of any heavy stress
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That is worth a lot. Things do seem that I am hitting the 4.6g wall there.
> 
> My speeds are the same, 1.475 voltages give or take my brains recall. HT 2600freq, NB 2200freq at 1.275 voltages. DDR3 is at PC2133 2x8g, today a pair of g.skill sniper 1866 2x4g are supposed to arrive. My thought is that if I drop the RAM OC some I can bring down stress in some way, any comments?
> 
> My means of test so far are prime95 Heat punishment, 3Dmark11, and Peacekeeper. These all seem to run without fail, but IBT AVX does not like the sixth pass or test on these settings, it always kicks me out.
> 
> I ask the question(s) am I missing something with Windows 7 hotfixes or do I have to do something special for IBT stress testing on the fx8320? When I ran Peacekeeper Browser Benching, it did show eight photos with the comment "this test is meant for multi core processors" and the _sixth_ photo in myeyes was *chipped* with a black mark. My interested brain saw that as an overclock scar meant for manufactures to know if I am trying to con their warranty. What can I say, I may reading way too far into things these days.
> 
> I'd like to put this build to rest, since I have been overclocking my brain day and night for nearly one week straight, and without 4k being my goal or anything since I do not have the monitors. My entire approach was buy as quickly as I could, and I missed out on DDR4 being the new.
Click to expand...

ACK.. eh.. 1.275 on the NB or CPU/NB?

how long have you tested with prime? (to the other... no prime vs ibt please.. its personal preference, as long as you run one or the other long enough you should be fine)

nothing from Futuremark is a Stress test... they are benchmarks.

if you want a benchmark with stress test options Look at ROG realbench

Windows 7, absolutely NEEDS those hotfixes for ANY variation of this micro-architecture. It has to do with thread scheduling by the operating system.

on warrenties: They are always Void once you start overclocking.. Warrenties are for the stock speed. RMAing a chip due to a being a bad overclocker is a pretty low thing to do.
It isn't the companies fault it doesn't run at what you want it to.. because it will run stock for many many years..

it is an even lower thing to blame a bad overclock on a chip when they've got little to no clue on what they are doing... and then RMA the chip..









nothing special right now about DDR4 in the consumer market place.. once you get into pro-sumer content production systems.. ya ddr4 has its advantages.

It is available on one platform, that to my knowledge is still having the bug worked out of it..

purchases of DDR4 should really wait until a few month after the next intel mainstream launch. hopefully we have more information about Zen by that point.


----------



## Benjiw

When it comes to cases and watercooling, you're better off buying a decently sized case then modding it to suit your needs, that or building a rad box and hiding it where ever. Caselabs and Parvum are damn good at what they do and once I've modded the crap out of this 500R, I will never buy an off the shelf case again, there are too many flaws in their designs and the price to quality ratio is way off. I keep seeing, "buy a (insert phanteks case here)" and I had the chance to poke my head inside one of the luxe cases and I'm very unimpressed.

That's just my opinion though, and I have said it before so........

Parvum recently showed off a frosted case:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When it comes to cases and watercooling, you're better off buying a decently sized case then modding it to suit your needs, that or building a rad box and hiding it where ever. Caselabs and Parvum are damn good at what they do and once I've modded the crap out of this 500R, I will never buy an off the shelf case again, there are too many flaws in their designs and the price to quality ratio is way off. I keep seeing, "buy a (insert phanteks case here)" and I had the chance to poke my head inside one of the luxe cases and I'm very unimpressed.
> 
> That's just my opinion though, and I have said it before so........
> 
> Parvum recently showed off a frosted case:


Whut?

Aren't you the one who said this?:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Cube cases really don't do it for me, I dunno why though, I want to like them... but I can't.


You don't fancy a cube ehh?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then why swap it for a similarly small case? Just gut the one you have out and fit 2x360 or 2x420 rads? I thought these Phanteks cases could be modded to high hell?


they can be every part is removable and held by screws...however the primo is much larger and has the psu mounted sideways with room for a large rad across entire bottom...but I'm probably gonna extend the top of my pro with acrylic...and add the space I need...much cheaper and will be unique...also I'm considering making it so the res sits in the top with the second pump attached for filing bleeding purposes....and possibly extended past the back for two large rads up top....waiting on tax returns first


----------



## MrPerforations

oddest boot ever, 4.7 at 1.416?








http://valid.x86.fr/ym1f1f


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ACK.. eh.. 1.275 on the NB or CPU/NB?
> 
> .


CPUside (CPU/NB), forgive my terminology folly, I do not necessarily always have a grip on how the communication works. I am constantly reminding and teaching myself.

Thanks for the helps. The new ram is a bit more snappy. I'll have to get in the hotfixes.

Now I need to seek consoling for addictive personality computer use I think. As far as RMA a CPU, never done it, for some reason though I always pay attention to exploits of the like. I do not know why for some reason my mind is hardwired to see the take, shots, steal, hate hate hate cops, and front bigger than I ever will be. It could really be considered a problem, I always hold myself back, down, and I feel it. Cagey?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ACK.. eh.. 1.275 on the NB or CPU/NB?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> CPUside (CPU/NB), forgive my terminology folly, I do not necessarily always have a grip on how the communication works. I am constantly reminding and teaching myself.
> 
> Thanks for the helps. The new ram is a bit more snappy. I'll have to get in the hotfixes.
> 
> Now I need to seek consoling for addictive personality computer use I think. As far as RMA a CPU, never done it, for some reason though I always pay attention to exploits of the like. I do not know why for some reason my mind is hardwired to see the take, shots, steal, hate hate hate cops, and front bigger than I ever will be. It could really be considered a problem, I always hold myself back, down, and I feel it. Cagey?
Click to expand...

your cooling is holding you back BTW.. thin 120m rad is not enough for these chip above 4.5ghz

peacekeeper benchmark utilizes some aspect of shockwave/flash.. if your OC isn't stable you will run into issues with it.

if i read that Black mark thing right, it is a processing artifact. as most of the processing in web browser is done on your CPU, very little of it gets off-handed to the GPU.

more time tweaking and making stable is required.. even down clocking should be an option.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Really on the Rad? My cores have never seen 50C while being fed from push/pull.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Really on the Rad? My cores have never seen 50C while being fed from push/pull.


voltage spikes will lock the computer up faster then it can register on a monitoring application.

how i know this? I own an H90, 140mm rad.. tops out at 4.6 in push/pull config.

the rad space difference between an h90 and an h100 is enough to mitigate these voltage spikes because those coolers are more powerful.

you can tweak settings to manage a little bit more.. but you still have to deal with the voltage spikes unless you are willing to live with Vdroop.. thus eliminating the voltage spikes that lock up these chips.

I would not personally used anything higher than High LLC on a single slot rad. they just can't deal with the voltage spikes unless you are looking at a H80 which is significantly thicker then the CM120m models.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Thank you for taking you time with such an extensive interest. Things seem to be going south as it can be said in that I cannot find any BIOS setting option for my LLC if by that I deduced load line calibration. Thus I get to live with said spikes, the fun of whatever stability this brings my life and plenty of internet to surf.

I might just be off to torture my gpu now. Thanks again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Thank you for taking you time with such an extensive interest. Things seem to be going south as it can be said in that I cannot find any BIOS setting option for my LLC if by that I deduced load line calibration. Thus I get to live with said spikes, the fun of whatever stability this brings my life and plenty of internet to surf.
> 
> I might just be off to torture my gpu now. Thanks again.


killer = NO LLC.. one of the many drawbacks.. and he will always have to live with vdroop.. and lots of it unless he uses voltage offsets which in my experience on that board rockets the temps for not a lot of gain...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whut?
> 
> Aren't you the one who said this?:
> You don't fancy a cube ehh?


Again, a simple email and sketch will change that from a cube to a full tower to my specs.


----------



## cssorkinman

My latest 8 core Vishera is an undervolting maniac

Check out the voltage on prime 95 at 4ghz


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My latest 8 core Vishera is an undervolting maniac
> 
> Check out the voltage on prime 95 at 4ghz


Wow man pretty sweet. I wonder if it would pass IBT. Either way, fun stuff









It is a little cool here tonight at 55C outside. So I cracked the window for a little breeze in here and did IBT at 4.8GHz









1.417v average with spikes of 1.428v (65.3C is a spike)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My latest 8 core Vishera is an undervolting maniac
> 
> Check out the voltage on prime 95 at 4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow man pretty sweet. I wonder if it would pass IBT. Either way, fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little cool here tonight at *55C* outside. So I cracked the window for a little breeze in here and did IBT at 4.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.417v average with spikes of 1.428v (65.3C is a spike)
Click to expand...

55C? sounds a little toasty to me








Florida is so humid is ALMOST like watercooling...lol nicely done.

To answer the IBT question (standard)-same settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow man pretty sweet. I wonder if it would pass IBT. Either way, fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little cool here tonight at 55C outside. So I cracked the window for a little breeze in here and did IBT at 4.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.417v average with spikes of 1.428v (65.3C is a spike)


Nice! Those volts for 4.8, daaaaaaaayum!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 55C? sounds a little toasty to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is so humid is ALMOST like watercooling...lol nicely done.
> 
> To answer the IBT question (standard)-same settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, less than 1.2v for 4GHz, gotta love those temps (31C package)









Thanks, but all the credit goes to the hardware. It really took no tweaking, I just bumped the vcore a little bit







All other settings are what I plugged in the first time I went for 4.7, which were just the basic type settings I remember seeing here in the thread.







The only testing that was done was that IBT run
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nice! Those volts for 4.8, daaaaaaaayum!


Ya I guess this chip is a little better than I thought. This board has totally changed how this chip can perform. But in summer I will not be able to run such clocks on air unless I can do some real voodoo magic with my new fans when they come in lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Wow, less than 1.2v for 4GHz, gotta love those temps (31C package)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but all the credit goes to the hardware. It really took no tweaking, I just bumped the vcore a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All other settings are what I plugged in the first time I went for 4.7, which were just the basic type settings I remember seeing here in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only testing that was done was that IBT run


So you bought a better board that could handle the temps rather than dealing with the temps? Well played sir!







Joking aside, that's pretty well going although your temps are really high, I see those temps closer to 1.6v!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So you bought a better board that could handle the temps rather than dealing with the temps? Well played sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, that's pretty well going although your temps are really high, I see those temps closer to 1.6v!


Actually I think its all because of my Phanteks case
















No really. My Asrock MB was holding me back for more reason than just temp







My temps are really not that much better now then they were. D1nky had the same issue as me with the Fatality Pro, and he had a loop. I think it boils down to voltage regulation as has been mentioned previously by cssorkinman.

And don't forget, I wanted another board so I can build a second pc with all my old parts. I upgraded a lot this year.

Edited above:


----------



## pshootr

I'm happy to see that the chip can do it. But I will not be able to run 4.8 for normal use (Folding, Ect.)







And I'm ok with that, well at least for now lol.


----------



## MrPerforations

Hello's again,
I got a nice four seven for ya with 1.44v very high, note maximum will crash me as I don't have 16gb ram.
the after long use I get the dips in clock to x7 1400mhz, it not the temps I noted that the v core droop got worse as i have to turn the vrm down to high and up the voltage.
I'm trying to push harder on the volts, but I think its the limit ?, but seems I get a hard crash from semi stable.




its will occt , but I got droop.


----------



## Tasm

AMD Comrades,

My crazy tech addiction is driving me to leave AMD...and change this combo for i5 4690k + Asrock OC Formula









I am even considering get one stupid dual-core anniversary edition so i can kill it as my hate for this intel crap is high.

What should i do?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> AMD Comrades,
> 
> My crazy tech addiction is driving me to leave AMD...and change this combo for i5 4690k + Asrock OC Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am even considering get one stupid dual-core anniversary edition so i can kill it as my hate for this intel crap is high.
> 
> What should i do?


Compare your POV ray 3.7 score to any Intel chip being sold for less than $500, that should do it









Take pride in the fact that you are secure enough in your e-manhood to run AMD.

Peruse the data found in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user

Read articles such as these
: http://topclassactions.com/lawsuit-settlements/open-lawsuit-settlements/19656-hp-intel-pentium-4-processor-class-action-lawsuit/
http://www.cpu-wars.com/2009/05/nvidia-accuses-intel-of-unfair.html
http://www.cnet.com/news/intel-to-pay-amd-1-25-billion-in-antitrust-settlement/

If all that fails, well good luck and have fun with the new rig


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> AMD Comrades,
> 
> My crazy tech addiction is driving me to leave AMD...and change this combo for i5 4690k + Asrock OC Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am even considering get one stupid dual-core anniversary edition so i can kill it as my hate for this intel crap is high.
> 
> What should i do?


Like cssorkinman says look at a few stats. In multithread software you're likely taking a step backwards TBH.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> AMD Comrades,
> 
> My crazy tech addiction is driving me to leave AMD...and change this combo for i5 4690k + Asrock OC Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am even considering get one stupid dual-core anniversary edition so i can kill it as my hate for this intel crap is high.
> 
> What should i do?


Compare your pov ray 3.7 score to any Intel chip costing up to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> AMD Comrades,
> 
> My crazy tech addiction is driving me to leave AMD...and change this combo for i5 4690k + Asrock OC Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am even considering get one stupid dual-core anniversary edition so i can kill it as my hate for this intel crap is high.
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> 
> 
> Like cssorkinman says look at a few stats. In multithread software you're likely taking a step backwards TBH.
Click to expand...

There are very few instances where I recommend the $240 I5 vs a $140 8 core Vishera. The last i5 I owned was a 2500k which I very quickly sold to a friend who is an almost exclusive WOW player. He is quite happy with it in that capacity .
For my personal use, I won't even consider one.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Wow man pretty sweet. I wonder if it would pass IBT. Either way, fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little cool here tonight at 55C outside. So I cracked the window for a little breeze in here and did IBT at 4.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.417v average with spikes of 1.428v (65.3C is a spike)


So it hasn't hit its wall yet? Excellent! Right now that 8320E is outperforming my 9590. It took 1.428 for it to do 4.7 @ 50C in 73F ambients.

I can't wait to see what it does when you get your cooling sorted out.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So it hasn't hit its wall yet? Excellent! Right now that 8320E is outperforming my 9590. It took 1.428 for it to do 4.7 @ 50C in 73F ambients.
> 
> I can't wait to see what it does when you get your cooling sorted out.


ill trade you my 8320e that does worse than a 8320 manufactured 16 months before it


----------



## colonello1594

Hello! I'm new here in OCN and I wanted to join the club! I built this rig at 11/13/2013 Here are my specs:

Mobo: Asus m5a99x Evo R2.0

CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz

Multiplier: 22.5

Bus Speed: 200

NB Clock: Stock

HT Clock: Stock

VCore: 1.380v (still testing) / old stable VCore 1.418v

NB Vcore: Stock

LLC: 130%

Memory: Stock speed/ timing / voltage

Cooling: Thermalright SB-E w/ 2x140mm Phanteks PH-F140HP (Push Pull Config)

I haven't ran IBT test yet but I ran prime95 for an hour at 4.5ghz #@ 1.38v VCore without errors.

I'll try to run the IBT test tonight (I'm at work







) and post a Screen Shot. Hopefully it doesn't fail at 1.38v


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colonello1594*
> 
> Hello! I'm new here in OCN and I wanted to join the club! I built this rig at 11/13/2013 Here are my specs:
> 
> Mobo: Asus m5a99x Evo R2.0
> 
> CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.5ghz
> 
> Multiplier: 22.5
> 
> Bus Speed: 200
> 
> NB Clock: Stock
> 
> HT Clock: Stock
> 
> VCore: 1.380v (still testing) / old stable VCore 1.418v
> 
> NB Vcore: Stock
> 
> LLC: 130%
> 
> Memory: Stock speed/ timing / voltage
> 
> Cooling: Thermalright SB-E w/ 2x140mm Phanteks PH-F140HP (Push Pull Config)
> 
> I haven't ran IBT test yet but I ran prime95 for an hour at 4.5ghz #@ 1.38v VCore without errors.
> 
> I'll try to run the IBT test tonight (I'm at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and post a Screen Shot. Hopefully it doesn't fail at 1.38v


ibt avx from the first post at very high will probably demand more vcore but every chip is different so fingers crossed for you


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ill trade you my 8320e that does worse than a 8320 manufactured 16 months before it


How does it compare to Pshootr's 8320E or my 8350?


----------



## Benjiw

Do I use offset voltage so that the multiplier and volts drop while idle?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Do I use offset voltage so that the multiplier and volts drop while idle?


Yes. Don't forget under power options in windows (if your using high performance mode) to change processor power management...minimum processor state 5%, system cooling policy Active, and maximum processor state 100%


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yes. Don't forget under power options in windows (if your using high performance mode) to change processor power management...minimum processor state 5%, system cooling policy Active, and maximum processor state 100%


Ah I see it makes sense now! I have all power features turned on but my volts and multi don't really drop at idle, well vcore does a little bit but you know. What are the downsides to using offset voltage to manual voltage?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why move to intel before skylake falls? Wouldn't it be better to wait?


Because AMD chips will be worthless then.

I can grab 1x4690k + 1x Asrock Z87 OC formula for a little more.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see it makes sense now! I have all power features turned on but my volts and multi don't really drop at idle, well vcore does a little bit but you know. What are the downsides to using offset voltage to manual voltage?


Also make sure you cool n quite enabled in the bios. The only downside I can think of is maybe a slight delay to ramp up to full speed, but I don't notice it. I use process lasso to manage my power profiles. Under normal use i am at balanced mode, 5% min processor and 100% max normal every day use. When I benchmark or play games, I have it set up to automatically switch to high performance mode 100% min and 100% max processor. All automated, I don't have to intervene at all. Makes my life easier.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Going to Intel...goodbye AMD comrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling the FX8350 + UD7 with 1y warranty for 235€...anyone interested?


have fun wasting money...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How does it compare to Pshootr's 8320E or my 8350?


1.52v under load for 4.8 ibt avx very high stable...it was a joke


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Because AMD chips will be worthless then.
> 
> I can grab 1x4690k + 1x Asrock Z87 OC formula for a little more.


No they won't... There are still black editions from the last AM3 batch selling for the same or more than they were new. You're just wasting money when intel are about to drop another architecture literally in the next few months or so, then your 4xxx chip will be worth less than you paid for it to upgrade again.

Anyway it's your cash, personally I'm waiting.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No they won't... There are still black editions from the last AM3 batch selling for the same or more than they were new. You're just wasting money when intel are about to drop another architecture literally in the next few months or so, then your 4xxx chip will be worth less than you paid for it to upgrade again.
> 
> Anyway it's your cash, personally I'm waiting.


50-60% more IPC or 65-80% isn't the world of a difference~

Skylake will be quad only so it's pretty pointless to wait for that, now that we know that. (There was a slide with mention of quads only for mainstream skylake at least)

edit: resell value have been pretty great for AMD though and I think it's gonna stay that way as well. It's a lot of performance after all.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> 50-60% more IPC or 65-80% isn't the world of a difference~
> 
> Skylake will be quad only so it's pretty pointless to wait for that, now that we know that. (There was a slide with mention of quads only for mainstream skylake at least)
> 
> edit: resell value have been pretty great for AMD though and I think it's gonna stay that way as well. It's a lot of performance after all.


How is 50-60% not a world of difference? Also people always say this when a new something comes out, then they end up upgrading to it anyway.







Just wait, chances are he will end up saving cash buying a devils canyon CPU when skylake drops anyway so when you look at it logically... why not just wait?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> 50-60% more IPC or 65-80% isn't the world of a difference~
> 
> Skylake will be quad only so it's pretty pointless to wait for that, now that we know that. (There was a slide with mention of quads only for mainstream skylake at least)
> 
> edit: resell value have been pretty great for AMD though and I think it's gonna stay that way as well. It's a lot of performance after all.


Whut?









Haswells are also Quads with Hyperthreading (4790K). And that's how Intel's consumer chips will always be. If you want more cores, go Extreme.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No they won't... There are still black editions from the last AM3 batch selling for the same or more than they were new. You're just wasting money when intel are about to drop another architecture literally in the next few months or so, then your 4xxx chip will be worth less than you paid for it to upgrade again.
> 
> Anyway it's your cash, personally I'm waiting.


Really depends where you live.

Here in Portugal, people are completly biased towards Intel, AMD is crap, period...i am struggling to sell the best AMD combo + a fantastic oc Chip for 235€...

The only thing the sheaps can see here is Intel.

So i guess for exactly 42€ is worth upgrade since i am pretty sure no one will ever touch a old FX for a fair price after Intel releases Skylake









On the other hand, people are still getting 150€ for an old 2500k.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Really depends where you live.
> 
> Here in Portugal, people are completly biased towards Intel, AMD is crap, period...i am struggling to sell the best AMD combo + a fantastic oc Chip for 235€...
> 
> The only thing the sheaps can see here is Intel.
> 
> So i guess for exactly 42€ is worth upgrade since i am pretty sure no one will ever touch a old FX for a fair price after Intel releases Skylake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, people are still getting 150€ for an old 2500k.


Sell it on ebay world wide with insurance postage and you'll get your money's worth. AMD isn't crap it will go toe to toe with intel for the most part any day. Again it's your money, I could care less but I'm sure you'll be back with the placebo effect stating how good intel is over the AMD and how many fps more you get...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No they won't... There are still black editions from the last AM3 batch selling for the same or more than they were new. You're just wasting money when intel are about to drop another architecture literally in the next few months or so, then your 4xxx chip will be worth less than you paid for it to upgrade again.
> 
> Anyway it's your cash, personally I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Really depends where you live.
> 
> Here in Portugal, people are completly biased towards Intel, AMD is crap, period...i am struggling to sell the best AMD combo + a fantastic oc Chip for 235€...
> 
> The only thing the sheaps can see here is Intel.
> 
> So i guess for exactly 42€ is worth upgrade since i am pretty sure no one will ever touch a old FX for a fair price after Intel releases Skylake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, people are still getting 150€ for an old 2500k.
Click to expand...

you are on the internet it doesn't matter where you are.

then stop posting here.. because you are obviously just following the sheep.

last time i check you can get more for a 8350 then a 2500k

i don't understand your problem with these processors. they are good at what they do.. games, production, workload.. they do it all.

once you have a solid overclock the single thread issues for the most part go away (unless its just bad coding) and if coding is too blame switching to Intel is not going to fix a thing.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are on the internet it doesn't matter where you are.
> 
> then stop posting here.. because you are obviously just following the sheep.
> 
> last time i check you can get more for a 8350 then a 2500k
> 
> i don't understand your problem with these processors. they are good at what they do.. games, production, workload.. they do it all.
> 
> once you have a solid overclock the single thread issues for the most part go away (unless its just bad coding) and if coding is too blame switching to Intel is not going to fix a thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sell it on ebay world wide with insurance postage and you'll get your money's worth. AMD isn't crap it will go toe to toe with intel for the most part any day. Again it's your money, I could care less but I'm sure you'll be back with the *placebo effect stating how good intel is over the AMD and how many fps more you get.*..


No way i am doing that, before entering the FX world (this FX8350 is my third FX), i had one 3570k and i even done this review:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458927/amd-fx-8320-4-5-vs-intel-3570k-4-5#post_21577616

FX´s 83xx are similiar to any I5k.

They only consume a little more power (much less than most people will want you to believe).

Enjoy your chips.


----------



## azcrazy

i traded my 920 for this 960t and im glad i did!!!!!!!




























so glad i just bought my fx 8320!!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No they won't... There are still black editions from the last AM3 batch selling for the same or more than they were new. You're just wasting money when intel are about to drop another architecture literally in the next few months or so, then your 4xxx chip will be worth less than you paid for it to upgrade again.
> 
> Anyway it's your cash, personally I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Really depends where you live.
> 
> Here in Portugal, people are completly biased towards Intel, AMD is crap, period...i am struggling to sell the best AMD combo + a fantastic oc Chip for 235€...
> 
> The only thing the sheaps can see here is Intel.
> 
> So i guess for exactly 42€ is worth upgrade since i am pretty sure no one will ever touch a old FX for a fair price after Intel releases Skylake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, people are still getting 150€ for an old 2500k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are on the internet it doesn't matter where you are.
> 
> then stop posting here.. because you are obviously just following the sheep.
> 
> last time i check you can get more for a 8350 then a 2500k
> 
> i don't understand your problem with these processors. they are good at what they do.. games, production, workload.. they do it all.
> 
> *once you have a solid overclock the single thread issues for the most part go away (unless its just bad coding) and if coding is too blame switching to Intel is not going to fix a thing*.
Click to expand...

QFT


----------



## colonello1594

Here's the screen shot of my IBT AVX stress test.

CPU: 4.5ghz @ 1.41v


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colonello1594*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the screen shot of my IBT AVX stress test.
> 
> CPU: 4.5ghz @ 1.41v


MOAR! MOAR!!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Here are some nice vids that compare AMD with Intel:











My friend had an Intel system and he wasn't impressed at all, i showed him how well my system renders and plays games and it made him sell his Intel system and bought AMD with almost the same components like me and he is very very happy with it.

For the money hey saved on getting AMD he could buy an extra SSD.


----------



## Johan45

Just sold an 8350 on Ebay a week ago if anyone is interested it went for 143 USD or 127 €


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just sold an 8350 on Ebay a week ago if anyone is interested it went for 143 USD or 127 €


thats pretty good, u can pick them up now for £132

this doesnt mean u leaving us does it?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just sold an 8350 on Ebay a week ago if anyone is interested it went for 143 USD or 127 €
> 
> 
> 
> thats pretty good, u can pick them up now for £132
> 
> this doesnt mean u leaving us does it?
Click to expand...

he couldn't stay away if he tried


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just sold an 8350 on Ebay a week ago if anyone is interested it went for 143 USD or 127 €
> 
> 
> 
> thats pretty good, u can pick them up now for £132
> 
> this doesnt mean u leaving us does it?
Click to expand...

Hells no, I've just been searching for a magic CPU Gert. I still have a 4170 , 6350, 2x 9370s and an 8350 I just got from Sandman. With luck and time I'm going to freeze it this weekend to see what it can really do. I want to get my 4790K tested first and trying my first GFX card with LN2 at the same time. Should be fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just sold an 8350 on Ebay a week ago if anyone is interested it went for 143 USD or 127 €
> 
> 
> 
> thats pretty good, u can pick them up now for £132
> 
> this doesnt mean u leaving us does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he couldn't stay away if he tried
Click to expand...

You said it right there Sarge, AMD are just too much fun to give up. Sure I'll play the blues sometimes but my blood is red.


----------



## mus1mus

Guise,

My CHVFZ is alive. Doing a quick run at IBT. Wondering why my socket is 5C cooler than my core?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hells no, I've just been searching for a magic CPU Gert.


ah thats good, most of the other oldies are disappearing ithink lol

good luck with your freeze this weekend

we want pics!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hells no, I've just been searching for a magic CPU Gert.
> 
> 
> 
> ah thats good, most of the other oldies are disappearing ithink lol
> 
> good luck with your freeze this weekend
> 
> we want pics!!
Click to expand...

Yup, Pics would be awesome









I currently own a 6300, 8350 and a 9590.....just waiting for the cooler months to try and get some nice overclocks going


----------



## Johan45

Sure I can do that. Here's one from the 9370 a few months ago


----------



## Mike The Owl

Well after a powere cut whilst running prime I now have to do a full install, bloody electric companies


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guise,
> 
> My CHVFZ is alive. Doing a quick run at IBT. Wondering why my socket is 5C cooler than my core?


this is what you get with THE top tier board.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well after a powere cut whilst running prime I now have to do a full install, bloody electric companies


that luck sucks..









might be worth picking up a UPS then..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well after a powere cut whilst running prime I now have to do a full install, bloody electric companies


not good, makes one wonder why u didnt back it all up


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not good, makes one wonder why u didnt back it all up


I have a ups I should hook it up...just haven't gotten around to it


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not good, makes one wonder why u didnt back it all up


I did but it corrupted my backup, so full install of 8.1 and all my software ...just as well I backed up that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

all my important stuff gets backed up to an external SSD that I have for the sole purpose of mission critical information and data.

I've also got a pair of HDDs mirroring that in a machine that is not allow to touch the internet (fully up to date as of end of January w7 install)

taught the GF to use it similarly but she prefers 64gb usb sticks.

that way the GF doesn't have to the to paranoid bout malware virus stuff. she just has to deal with me being a douche for an hour or two while i reformat her computer LOL

on my side of things, i never know when i'm gunna get the hankering for a suiside run and over do it and corrupt the snot outta my os.

there is nothing of this computer that i would worry about losing, once i've locked in game config files and they get backed up so that i don't have to do the same once i re install. (i'm a UI/UX nazi.. it has to be just right)

I do what to get a UPS but i just can't afford a proper one right now. I've made efforts to secure my data an i know the hardware risks(however minimal they actually are).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I do what to get a UPS but i just can't afford a proper one right now. I've made efforts to secure my data an i know the hardware risks(however minimal they actually are).


Ive got one that came second hand from a business that had it running 24/7 running a register and dsl modem... its a apc but i will hold like 4 hour battery if power goes out... definately dont need that long


----------



## jclafi

Hi guys !

SPEC:
AMD FX-8350
Gigabyte GA-990 FXA UD5
nVIDIA GTX260 216 SLI Dual Slot
LG DVD BLU RAY
Cooler Master Storm Scout
Corsair Vengeance 1688 10-10-10-26 CR2
Seagate 1TB 7200RPM 32 MB SATA III
ThermalRight Ultra 120
Corsair TX-850W

Got my FX-3850 some years back and now i started messing with clocks... Daily overclock...

Ended with CPU FSB 211.00, RAM 1688, cpu 4959 with loads of volts !

CPU: Stock + 0.285v
N.B: +0.15v
RAM: +0.15v

Some bench tests below...
















Great Chip !

Runs FAR CRY Blood Dragon and Crysis 1/2 at 60°c with conditioned ambient and ThermalRight Ultra 120. Custom 120 MM FAN @ 2300RPM added.

AMD FX ROCKS !


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> SPEC:
> AMD FX-8350
> Gigabyte GA-990 FXA UD5
> nVIDIA GTX260 216 SLI Dual Slot
> LG DVD BLU RAY
> Cooler Master Storm Scout
> Corsair Vengeance 1688 10-10-10-26 CR2
> Seagate 1TB 7200RPM 32 MB SATA III
> Corsair TX-850W
> 
> Got my FX-3850 some years back and now i started messing with clocks... Daily overclock...
> 
> Ended with CPU FSB 211.00, RAM 1688, cpu 4959 with loads of volts !
> 
> CPU 1.580v
> N.B +1v
> RAM +1v
> 
> Some bench tests below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Chip !
> 
> Runs FAR CRY Blood Dragon and Crysis 1/2 at 60°c with conditioned ambient and CoolerRigth 120 Ultra. Custom 120 MM FAN @ 2300 RPM.
> 
> AMD FX ROCKS !


Wow man, congrats! Nice OC, and welcome to OCN.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Wow man, congrats! Nice OC, and welcome to OCN.


yeah nice.... first post after 7 years... nice


----------



## jclafi

Thank You pshootr !


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Thank You pshootr !


Are all these set in bios? Also please use the spoiler button in the post editor when posting a large amount of images or you'll get told off by people.


----------



## jclafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Are all these set in bios? Also please use the spoiler button in the post editor when posting a large amount of images or you'll get told off by people.


In the BIOS:

vCORE + 0.275v
CPU VTT + 0.250v
N.B: + 1.0v
HTT: + 1.0v
RAM: + 0.16v

Anything under this voltages the system will crash in benchmarks and tests. N.B voltage is also very important in my 990FX motherboard.

Below some Pi 32MB tests.



This AMD CPU did surprise me ! My thermals and cooling are in the limit, actually my socket temps are the problem right now.

Thanks for the tips Benjiw ! I´m new here in OCN and will pay attention to the rules !


----------



## Benjiw

What causes lock up when stress testing? I have recently been trying to set this damn thing up so its all automatic, all the fans are plugged in to the motherboard etc as they are PWM fans, but I keep getting freezing about 15 seconds into a test no matter what it is set to from standard to very high on IBT AVX, temps are fine etc. Another thing once I plugged fans into my motherboard it seems to have completely jumbled up my HWinfo as it no longer displays VCORE at all?


----------



## miklkit

My dying 9590 would trip the circuit breaker in my Sabertooth and cause a black screen and a hard reboot. Maybe your circuit breaker is getting weak.

More recently I heard that heat pipes work better in a vertical orientation so I laid the case over on its side and fired up IBT. It black screened so hard I had to flip the switch on the PSU to restart it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What causes lock up when stress testing? I have recently been trying to set this damn thing up so its all automatic, all the fans are plugged in to the motherboard etc as they are PWM fans, but I keep getting freezing about 15 seconds into a test no matter what it is set to from standard to very high on IBT AVX, temps are fine etc. Another thing once I plugged fans into my motherboard it seems to have completely jumbled up my HWinfo as it no longer displays VCORE at all?


for the hwinfo thing go into settings and then layout tab then reset to default and see if it comes back latest update screwed mine up a bit too...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My dying 9590 would trip the circuit breaker in my Sabertooth and cause a black screen and a hard reboot. Maybe your circuit breaker is getting weak.
> 
> More recently I heard that heat pipes work better in a vertical orientation so I laid the case over on its side and fired up IBT. It black screened so hard I had to flip the switch on the PSU to restart it.


What happens to socket temps when you orient the machine that way?


----------



## miklkit

Nothing. It's the GD80. Temperatures were down maybe 1C but it only got 2 runs in.

I was wondering if the hard drives don't like being turned on their sides.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What causes lock up when stress testing? I have recently been trying to set this damn thing up so its all automatic, all the fans are plugged in to the motherboard etc as they are PWM fans, but I keep getting freezing about 15 seconds into a test no matter what it is set to from standard to very high on IBT AVX, temps are fine etc. Another thing once I plugged fans into my motherboard it seems to have completely jumbled up my HWinfo as it no longer displays VCORE at all?


Click settings, then under safety tab, uncheck EC Support. See if this helps HWinfo. Were you having complete system lock up? And was it doing this before?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Nothing. It's the GD80. Temperatures were down maybe 1C but it only got 2 runs in.
> 
> I was wondering if the hard drives don't like being turned on their sides.


It's been my experience that if you don't have a fan on back side of the motherboard or good airflow, the socket tends to get warmer when in that orientation vs at a right angle to the ground.


----------



## Streetdragon

http://valid.x86.fr/0epm7k
So far so good. But for every Multi+ i need 0,1V more to get it Prime Stable. So i let it at this clocks.
While browsing the cpu reach 27C, in idle and opend window it get dowch to 17C and with closed windows it is around 21C. While gaming 35C and with full load like Prime i get max 61C.
I think it ic preety good for now. Thx for the tipps!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> for the hwinfo thing go into settings and then layout tab then reset to default and see if it comes back latest update screwed mine up a bit too...


Repped! Thanks mate!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Click settings, then under safety tab, uncheck EC Support. See if this helps HWinfo. Were you having complete system lock up? And was it doing this before?


No, but that was with manual voltage. I cant seem to get my CPU/NB voltage right and I have no way of seeing how it is currently set with HWinfo???


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's been my experience that if you don't have a fan on back side of the motherboard or good airflow, the socket tends to get warmer when in that orientation vs at a right angle to the ground.


Just laid it down again and temps are not the problem. It got 2 runs in and then destabilized again, but did not reset this time.

CPU - 57C
CPU socket - 54C
North Bridge - 53C
VRMs - 35C
The vcore was a little low at only 1.524v. Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Repped! Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that was with manual voltage. I cant seem to get my CPU/NB voltage right and I have no way of seeing how it is currently set with HWinfo???


If you have a laptop. Put ROG Connect on it. Use the white USB cable that came with your motherboard and connect your lap top to your main rig via rog connect usb. Press the ROG connect button. Fire up ROG connect on your laptop and it will give you an idea of what you have running. You can change voltages in real time via your lap top.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> If you have a laptop. Put ROG Connect on it. Use the white USB cable that came with your motherboard and connect your lap top to your main rig via rog connect usb. Press the ROG connect button. Fire up ROG connect on your laptop and it will give you an idea of what you have running. You can change voltages in real time via your lap top.


Sabrekitty doesn't have that feature.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sabrekitty doesn't have that feature.


Oops!







Right now my CPU/NB is set to 2638 mhz and my ram is at 2462 mhz (16 GB 4x4 Sticks) and I need 1.4v with llc set to high to be stable, so it is set 1.3125v according to ROG Connect. So depending on your set up, maybe start some where around there. I'll reboot my system and check to see what the offset voltage is set to if you need it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my CPU/NB is set to 2638 mhz and my ram is at 2462 mhz (16 GB 4x4 Sticks) and I need 1.4v with llc set to high to be stable, so it is set 1.3125v according to ROG Connect. So depending on your set up, maybe start some where around there. I'll reboot my system and check to see what the offset voltage is set to if you need it.


Oh i have all that dialled in i mean the voltage for CPU/NB.


----------



## Mega Man

ok guys

the best excuses ever for warranty fraud

i had to repost it here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I'm sure there is a gentleman's agreement between CPU and mobo manufacturers with consumers OC'ing and RMA'ing chips.
> 
> Why would anyone spend $200+ on a mobo if they don't overclock? So AMD, Intel, and mobo manufactures have an incentive to let those people return fried parts.
> 
> What the warranty is really for is X company buying 5,000 CPUs, overclocking them all, 10% break, and they want refunds on 500 CPU ran out of spec.


dont worry about the paper that spells out the warranty on your chip, you have a " gentleman's agreement "


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok guys
> 
> the best excuses ever for warranty fraud
> 
> i had to repost it here
> dont worry about the paper that spells out the warranty on your chip, you have a " gentleman's agreement "


the last gentlemen's agreement I entered into ended in a fist fight lol.....seriously though it bothers me to see how little personal responsibility people have these days...then they want to complain when cost of products go up and legitimate rma claims are a hassle...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh i have all that dialled in i mean the voltage for CPU/NB.


HwInfo has never shown me exactly what my voltage is set to because of offset mode. It is always up and down depending on load, so it never has consistently dropped to the actual voltage and stayed there. That's why I use ROG connect to see what the actual voltage is set to, but as you said...the kitty has no such feature.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok guys
> 
> the best excuses ever for warranty fraud
> 
> i had to repost it here
> dont worry about the paper that spells out the warranty on your chip, you have a " gentleman's agreement "


Meh, I don't care either way, my sabretooth is a refurbished board from asus that came to me like this...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









So I don't care if people return stuff broken by accident, I've been screwed over by companies from as long as I can remember. People like Mayhems an Caselabs restore my faith in humanity however.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's, after extensive testing and lots of investment, I have to say the non-overclocking fx 8350 has been the total end of my amd buy's for the rest of my days, I call it failure extreme as a joke, problem is it ids total fail and soon as it get replaced the better.
I'm leaving the forum, you all talk rubbish.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's, after extensive testing and lots of investment, I have to say the non-overclocking fx 8350 has been the total end of my amd buy's for the rest of my days, I call it failure extreme as a joke, problem is it ids total fail and soon as it get replaced the better.
> I'm leaving the forum, you all talk rubbish.


Well I did like my 8320. But going for ivy did get me 50-60% more IPC per clock which correlated to FPS pretty directly, in those action packed moments (many units), for me.~

Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you. This thread is kinda about people who like an OC experience with an inexpensive, sturdy, part, not so much about gaming (edit: though OC'ing allows to get it pretty close to some locked, more expensive i5 parts.). I learned a lot about OCing with my 8320.

edit: I'd recommend to at least give AMD another look when their Zen cores hit the market, sometime 2016. x;


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's, after extensive testing and lots of investment, I have to say the non-overclocking fx 8350 has been the total end of my amd buy's for the rest of my days, I call it failure extreme as a joke, problem is it ids total fail and soon as it get replaced the better.
> I'm leaving the forum, you all talk rubbish.


Eh was cool about your thoughts until you said 'out' talk is rubbish. See ya and hopefully I don't have to bother trying to understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's, after extensive testing and lots of investment, I have to say the non-overclocking fx 8350 has been the total end of my amd buy's for the rest of my days, I call it failure extreme as a joke, problem is it ids total fail and soon as it get replaced the better.
> I'm leaving the forum, you all talk rubbish.


I don't understand why you think we talk rubbish, if you have issues then please voice them so we can correct our behavior? If your issues are in conjunction with you not being able to overclock your CPU, I suggest you take that horrible motherboard of yours, snap it in half then use either a UD5, SabreKitty, UD7 or the legend that is the crosshair because you will struggle like mad to clock on that board.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't understand why you think we talk rubbish, if you have issues then please voice them so we can correct our behavior? If your issues are in conjunction with you not being able to overclock your CPU, I suggest you take that horrible motherboard of yours, snap it in half then use either a UD5, SabreKitty, UD7 or the legend that is the crosshair because you will struggle like mad to clock on that board.


I wouldn't trash on an asus 6+2 board too hard, it doesn't deserve it. Especially for stock clocks it's completely overdressed. (edit: for some reason MrPerforations was intending to run it at stock...)
Though I guess you're just returning the attitude.~


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I wouldn't trash on an asus 6+2 board too hard, it doesn't deserve it. Especially for stock clocks it's completely overdressed.
> Though I guess you're just returning the attitude.~


Yes and no.. the asus 6 + 2 design nets 4.6 to 4.8 on amd chips.. and that is max as far as i have seen in the 2 and a half years ... so.. yes decent but.. not amazing.. some people dont have the proper diness and bash talk as well.. its a fine line between fact and opinion


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I wouldn't trash on an asus 6+2 board too hard, it doesn't deserve it. Especially for stock clocks it's completely overdressed. (edit: for some reason MrPerforations is intending to run it at stock...)
> Though I guess you're just returning the attitude.~


We recommend an 8+2phase board in here for a reason mate, such as the ones i listed. Why you in here anyway intel boy, making us peasants feel bad about out lower fps? (joke btw)


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yes and no.. the asus 6 + 2 design nets 4.6 to 4.8 on amd chips.. and that is max as far as i have seen in the 2 and a half years ... so.. yes decent but.. not amazing.. some people dont have the proper diness and bash talk as well.. its a fine line between fact and opinion


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> We recommend an 8+2phase board in here for a reason mate, such as the ones i listed. Why you in here anyway intel boy, making us peasants feel bad about out lower fps? (joke btw)


Agreed, I wouldn't recommend it for ambitious OCs. It'd make a good combo with an FX 6 core though.

Then again the guy wanted to run stock. I'm definitely curious why. Heck, it might leave something to be desired in a lot of games at stock.
edit: Just a bit, but yeah. Nobody here would recommend running it at stock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Agreed, I wouldn't recommend it for ambitious OCs. It'd make a good combo with an FX 6 core though.
> 
> Then again the guy wanted to run stock. I'm definitely curious why. Heck, it might leave something to be desired in a lot of games at stock.
> edit: Just a bit, but yeah. Nobody here would recommend running it at stock.


Must of missed that he was running it stock?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't understand why you think we talk rubbish, if you have issues then please voice them so we can correct our behavior? If your issues are in conjunction with you not being able to overclock your CPU, I suggest you take that horrible motherboard of yours, snap it in half then use either a UD5, SabreKitty, UD7 or the legend that is the crosshair because you will struggle like mad to clock on that board.


I can see where Benjiw is coming from, you spent over 1600 quid on your rig, with top notch watercooling and dual graphics cards , sssd and top case, but only 60 quid on a motherboard, me I am a cheapskate, I have an old butchered case, one graphics card, second hand RAM, and a h80i, but the guys here taught me how to get the best out of my cheapo rig.

Ok I bought an open box Saberkitty for 90 pounds after failing with my old mobo and that let me get my 5.0 overclock, ( along with A LOT of fans ) but saying we talk rubbish seems like a fail on your part. Benjis advice is cool, spent the money on a top mobo, sell your old one and have another go. It will be cheaper in the long run and will ope a whole new road. When you get over that 4.8 barrier gaming will be a new experience.

So go for a better board.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> after extensive testing and lots of investment, I have to say the non-overclocking fx 8350 has been the total end of my amd buy's


I read this as, he did a lot of benchmarking and ingame performance testing with the thing at non-OC state. But now I see that maybe he meant to say OC'ing was too hard or something?

While maybe it's hard to turn off APM master mode and turn on some level of LLC, after doing that I'd expect 4.3-4.5 to be easy with just a fan on the back of the socket, or a fan on the VRMs. x; (probably both since watercooling the CPU can increase need to put a fan on the VRMs)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I read this as, he did a lot of benchmarking and ingame performance testing with the thing at non-OC state. But now I see that maybe he meant to say OC'ing was too hard or something?
> 
> While maybe it's hard to turn off APM master mode and turn on some level of LLC, after doing that I'd expect 4.3-4.5 to be easy with just a fan on the back of the socket, or a fan on the VRMs. x;


Tivan have you used that board? I used one of them or one before it on the lower chipset and it was horrid, it then randomly broke one day capping my graphics card to 30fps because it was limiting the amount of power going to the PCIe slot through its overcurrent protection thingy. I never, ever recommend spending less than £120 on a board, it's called a "MAINBOARD" for a reason, it controls everything!
so using a low tier board is going to effect a lot of your performance in one or more areas.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Tivan have you used that board? I used one of them or one before it on the lower chipset and it was horrid, it then randomly broke one day capping my graphics card to 30fps because it was limiting the amount of power going to the PCIe slot through its overcurrent protection thingy. I never, ever recommend spending less than £120 on a board, it's called a "MAINBOARD" for a reason, it controls everything!
> so using a low tier board is going to effect a lot of your performance in one or more areas.


Depends on the task and what your doing with it.. for overclocking you are correct ish.. but.. if you are not or just need a simple rig you can gind quality.. the 6 +2 phase are perfect for just that


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Depends on the task and what your doing with it.. for overclocking you are correct ish.. but.. if you are not or just need a simple rig you can gind quality.. the 6 +2 phase are perfect for just that


Mate, I've seen posts upon posts of people saying something is rubbish because they skimped on the board and AMD in one of the main victims. If you ask me for proof I'm not going out to find any because I simple have become more than tired of it. Prime example unfortunatly for mr perfection is his spending £100s on other stuff then £60 on a mother board and he's saying AMD is rubbish and a failure. I'm sorry but no, AMD is not rubbish, and a power hungry chip needs an 8+2 phase board even if I was running it stock I still would have bought a pimp motherboard.

Hell I was running a tri-core AMD chip in my UD5 a while back....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mate, I've seen posts upon posts of people saying something is rubbish because they skimped on the board and AMD in one of the main victims. If you ask me for proof I'm not going out to find any because I simple have become more than tired of it. Prime example unfortunatly for mr perfection is his spending £100s on other stuff then £60 on a mother board and he's saying AMD is rubbish and a failure. I'm sorry but no, AMD is not rubbish, and a power hungry chip needs an 8+2 phase board even if I was running it stock I still would have bought a pimp motherboard.
> 
> Hell I was running a tri-core AMD chip in my UD5 a while back....


You missed my point.. and you have to also know the end users knowledge on the subject.. for prime example.. the 212 evo cooler his 5ghz.. you have seens it and we all know its not true..

But if i am building a computer for a desktop application where the user is going to run light applications or interwebz.. not hugelly concerned on spending over 120 when a 40 dollar board will work just fine.. its all about application and environment.. what is it going to be used for.. just cause price is less than what you spend doesnt mean its crap. Call me playing devils advocate.. but still your statement was too general and i am just showing the other side. I am not arguing with you or saying your wrong.. just saying for stock.. 6 +2 is fine


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Tivan have you used that board? I used one of them or one before it on the lower chipset and it was horrid, it then randomly broke one day capping my graphics card to 30fps because it was limiting the amount of power going to the PCIe slot through its overcurrent protection thingy. I never, ever recommend spending less than £120 on a board, it's called a "MAINBOARD" for a reason, it controls everything!
> so using a low tier board is going to effect a lot of your performance in one or more areas.


I used to run an M5A97 EVO R2.0. It had a pretty tough time to stay cool on the socket at 4.4+
It also has mosfets without any heatsink/spreadder on the backside, but I had a fan blow in on that side so that made it acceptable on that level, though it took some cold winter air to prime at 4.5 (without going over temperature recommendations)
Going higher I would've had to put heatsinks on those.
It really wasn't a great contender for 8 cores OC in my opinion. Maybe if putting extra care and effort into cooling the VRMs.

(then I did switch to intel when I figured I want 50% more fps in the most unit count heavy situations, not just 20% more if I go all out on a perfect FX setup. 120hz and all. But doing a nice water cooling setup is something nice for itself as well. I just don't feel up to it yet.~)

Also just realized he runs 2x 360mm Radiators, guess that means he wanted to OC after all! Sorry for him. :x
edit: Especially considering there's a couple little things he could do to get a decent OC out of it anyway.


----------



## Streetdragon

I have a other little question. Turbo-Mode. Is it jusefull to aktivate it to push the single thread performence?
Or can i aktivate it without problems and how far could i push the multi?

http://valid.x86.fr/0epm7k this are the clocks. Goes at prime up to 5,24V


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I have a other little question. Turbo-Mode. Is it jusefull to aktivate it to push the single thread performence?
> Or can i aktivate it without problems and how far could i push the multi?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0epm7k this are the clocks. Goes at prime up to 5,24V


Marginally , yes.

However in my opinion, AMD's turbo function isn't very good


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Marginally , yes.
> 
> However in my opinion, AMD's turbo function isn't very good


Especially how its activated.. the half step more often than the full step


----------



## Johan45

Well I had a so so day. The GFX card adventure was a wash. Pretty sure I toasted my 580. Made some gains though with the 4790k. Here's a few shots from the 8350. I could have done better but used almost all my 35L with the 4790/580 so I was a bit rushed.


----------



## robbo2

35ltrs would be enough for a couple of benches on a 580


----------



## Kuivamaa

Has anyone tried the nepton 280L AIO?


----------



## The Sandman

deleted


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well I had a so so day. The GFX card adventure was a wash. Pretty sure I toasted my 580. Made some gains though with the 4790k. Here's a few shots from the 8350. I could have done better but used almost all my 35L with the 4790/580 so I was a bit rushed.


Very nice


----------



## Johan45

Thanks cssorkinman. Has any one heard of a "special" bios for the CHV-Z ? I'm certain it was VRM current that's limiting me. R 15 locks up on me when I try it in the upper Hz. I switched from 130% to 140 % and gained another 300 MHz but I need more.I didn't realize at first I didn't have it maxed out but it helped in a way for me to identify the issue.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman. Has any one heard of a "special" bios for the CHV-Z ? I'm certain it was VRM current that's limiting me. R 15 locks up on me when I try it in the upper Hz. I switched from 130% to 140 % and gained another 300 MHz but I need more.I didn't realize at first I didn't have it maxed out but it helped in a way for me to identify the issue.


LN2 switch?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman. Has any one heard of a "special" bios for the CHV-Z ? I'm certain it was VRM current that's limiting me. R 15 locks up on me when I try it in the upper Hz. I switched from 130% to 140 % and gained another 300 MHz but I need more.I didn't realize at first I didn't have it maxed out but it helped in a way for me to identify the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 switch?
Click to expand...

Had it active. Every cpu has done the same just at different speeds.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman. Has any one heard of a "special" bios for the CHV-Z ? I'm certain it was VRM current that's limiting me. R 15 locks up on me when I try it in the upper Hz. I switched from 130% to 140 % and gained another 300 MHz but I need more.I didn't realize at first I didn't have it maxed out but it helped in a way for me to identify the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 switch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had it active. Every cpu has done the same just at different speeds.
Click to expand...

I'm not much help., never ran exotic cooling myself.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman. Has any one heard of a "special" bios for the CHV-Z ? I'm certain it was VRM current that's limiting me. R 15 locks up on me when I try it in the upper Hz. I switched from 130% to 140 % and gained another 300 MHz but I need more.I didn't realize at first I didn't have it maxed out but it helped in a way for me to identify the issue.


No special bios when I hit 8.15ghz (second proof in sig) just had the vrm and everything set to extreme. You have to find the strongest module and use PSCheck to clock it.


----------



## Johan45

So it's just the chip giving up on R15 then ? Can't handle the workload?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So it's just the chip giving up on R15 then ? Can't handle the workload?


The board can certainly handle it. It's by far the best LN2 990FX board out there. Your problem would be something else and unfortunately that's a long list of things to go through.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello's, after extensive testing and lots of investment, I have to say the non-overclocking fx 8350 has been the total end of my amd buy's for the rest of my days, I call it failure extreme as a joke, problem is it ids total fail and soon as it get replaced the better.
> I'm leaving the forum, you all talk rubbish.


trolls gonna troll and haters gonna hate. It is common knowledge that the M5A99X isn't a board that will push much above the 4.5-4.6 region. It is normally quite tough getting them as far as 4.8. I am lucky my board will manage 4.9. But it has taken months of tweaking and tinkering to get her there.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trolls gonna troll and haters gonna hate. It is common knowledge that the M5A99X isn't a board that will push much above the 4.5-4.6 region. It is normally quite tough getting them as far as 4.8. I am lucky my board will manage 4.9. But it has taken months of tweaking and tinkering to get her there.


Really? Looks like a solid board to me. Can't see how it would struggle to get great clocks on air/water. Is it a bios thing?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trolls gonna troll and haters gonna hate. It is common knowledge that the M5A99X isn't a board that will push much above the 4.5-4.6 region. It is normally quite tough getting them as far as 4.8. I am lucky my board will manage 4.9. But it has taken months of tweaking and tinkering to get her there.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Looks like a solid board to me. Can't see how it would struggle to get great clocks on air/water. Is it a bios thing?
Click to expand...

It is a solid board. I have the slightly bigger brother. That is why I said it in the first place. The boards are more than capable of 4.8GHz. I have mine at 4.9GHz. but his post just smells of troll. Was not he the guy that was claiming Cinebench R15 and AIDA as stability tests? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trolls gonna troll and haters gonna hate. It is common knowledge that the M5A99X isn't a board that will push much above the 4.5-4.6 region. It is normally quite tough getting them as far as 4.8. I am lucky my board will manage 4.9. But it has taken months of tweaking and tinkering to get her there.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Looks like a solid board to me. Can't see how it would struggle to get great clocks on air/water. Is it a bios thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a solid board. I have the slightly bigger brother. That is why I said it in the first place. The boards are more than capable of 4.8GHz. I have mine at 4.9GHz. but his post just smells of troll. Was not he the guy that was claiming Cinebench R15 and AIDA as stability tests? Or was that someone else?
Click to expand...

I have the M5A99X Evo R.2 paired with my 6300 and it's a solid little board, managed to get 4.5 stable on the stock (125w) cooler with it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trolls gonna troll and haters gonna hate. It is common knowledge that the M5A99X isn't a board that will push much above the 4.5-4.6 region. It is normally quite tough getting them as far as 4.8. I am lucky my board will manage 4.9. But it has taken months of tweaking and tinkering to get her there.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Looks like a solid board to me. Can't see how it would struggle to get great clocks on air/water. Is it a bios thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a solid board. I have the slightly bigger brother. That is why I said it in the first place. The boards are more than capable of 4.8GHz. I have mine at 4.9GHz. but his post just smells of troll. Was not he the guy that was claiming Cinebench R15 and AIDA as stability tests? Or was that someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the M5A99X Evo R.2 paired with my 6300 and it's a solid little board, managed to get 4.5 stable on the stock (125w) cooler with it
Click to expand...

Exactly! And the same 6 phases are pushing my 8350 at a solid 4.9


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trolls gonna troll and haters gonna hate. It is common knowledge that the M5A99X isn't a board that will push much above the 4.5-4.6 region. It is normally quite tough getting them as far as 4.8. I am lucky my board will manage 4.9. But it has taken months of tweaking and tinkering to get her there.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Looks like a solid board to me. Can't see how it would struggle to get great clocks on air/water. Is it a bios thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a solid board. I have the slightly bigger brother. That is why I said it in the first place. The boards are more than capable of 4.8GHz. I have mine at 4.9GHz. but his post just smells of troll. Was not he the guy that was claiming Cinebench R15 and AIDA as stability tests? Or was that someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the M5A99X Evo R.2 paired with my 6300 and it's a solid little board, managed to get 4.5 stable on the stock (125w) cooler with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! And the same 6 phases are pushing my 8350 at a solid 4.9
Click to expand...

I've used the Evo R2, Saberkitty, Formula and Formula-Z so far and they are all solid boards, never spent much time with the kitty though.......Wife doesn't like me messing around with her rig too much


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Has anyone tried the nepton 280L AIO?


I build my nephew a new system with almost the same components as i have only he has an GTX 960 instead of 970 like i have.

He bought the CM nepton 240m instead of the Nepton 280L but the only difference is the radiator. And to be honest i didn't like it very much, the hoses are way to stiff, its almost as loud as my Corsair H100i, mounting hardware is very poor quality.

I tried to mount the cooler on the CPU and when tighten it the threads of the screws were completely stripped... i couldn't even tighten it and when i pulled off the cooler we could see that there were no threads at all on the mounting bushes..

I was very disappointed about this and luckily i could find another bush that would fit the cooler, i connected it again and applied the same TIM i always use on my cooler, Gelid GC extreme.

I overclocked his CPU at the same clock speed as i am running now and run IBT AVX very high for 10 times and his temps were slightly higher than mine and i was running both coolers at maximum speed..

(We almost needed earplugs lol) Jokes aside, he called the retail shop and they agreed on that he send the cooler back and get the Corsair H80i because the H100i was too expensive for him.

Now he is running 4.6Ghz with decent temps and he is very happy with it. Long story short, if i were buying a new CLC i would buy Corsair simply because their warranty is amazing and it performs even better.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Has anyone tried the nepton 280L AIO?
> 
> 
> 
> I build my nephew a new system with almost the same components as i have only he has an GTX 960 instead of 970 like i have.
> 
> He bought the CM nepton 240m instead of the Nepton 280L but the only difference is the radiator. And to be honest i didn't like it very much, the hoses are way to stiff, its almost as loud as my Corsair H100i, mounting hardware is very poor quality.
> 
> I tried to mount the cooler on the CPU and when tighten it the threads of the screws were completely stripped... i couldn't even tighten it and when i pulled off the cooler we could see that there were no threads at all on the mounting bushes..
> 
> I was very disappointed about this and luckily i could find another bush that would fit the cooler, i connected it again and applied the same TIM i always use on my cooler, Gelid GC extreme.
> 
> I overclocked his CPU at the same clock speed as i am running now and run IBT AVX very high for 10 times and his temps were slightly higher than mine and i was running both coolers at maximum speed..
> 
> (We almost needed earplugs lol) Jokes aside, he called the retail shop and they agreed on that he send the cooler back and get the Corsair H80i because the H100i was too expensive for him.
> 
> Now he is running 4.6Ghz with decent temps and he is very happy with it. Long story short, if i were buying a new CLC i would buy Corsair simply because their warranty is amazing and it performs even better.
Click to expand...

I looked at the 240 and I actually think it is lower quality than the 280.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Has anyone tried the nepton 280L AIO?
> 
> 
> 
> I build my nephew a new system with almost the same components as i have only he has an GTX 960 instead of 970 like i have.
> 
> He bought the CM nepton 240m instead of the Nepton 280L but the only difference is the radiator. And to be honest i didn't like it very much, the hoses are way to stiff, its almost as loud as my Corsair H100i, mounting hardware is very poor quality.
> 
> I tried to mount the cooler on the CPU and when tighten it the threads of the screws were completely stripped... i couldn't even tighten it and when i pulled off the cooler we could see that there were no threads at all on the mounting bushes..
> 
> I was very disappointed about this and luckily i could find another bush that would fit the cooler, i connected it again and applied the same TIM i always use on my cooler, Gelid GC extreme.
> 
> I overclocked his CPU at the same clock speed as i am running now and run IBT AVX very high for 10 times and his temps were slightly higher than mine and i was running both coolers at maximum speed..
> 
> (We almost needed earplugs lol) Jokes aside, he called the retail shop and they agreed on that he send the cooler back and get the Corsair H80i because the H100i was too expensive for him.
> 
> Now he is running 4.6Ghz with decent temps and he is very happy with it. Long story short, if i were buying a new CLC i would buy Corsair simply because their warranty is amazing and it performs even better.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> He bought the CM nepton 240m instead of the Nepton 280L *but the only difference is the radiator.*


...Err, umm That's a rather large "only difference" I have the 280L and the rad, mounting hardware, fans are all top notch. I have tried most all of the larger CLC's and the 280L is atop all of them. the difference between the 240 and the 280 is the difference between a 4.6 and 5.0.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I looked at the 240 and I actually think it is lower quality than the 280.


That might be but they use the same very stiff water tubing witch i don't like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I looked at the 240 and I actually think it is lower quality than the 280.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...Err, umm That's a rather large "only difference" I have the 280L and the rad, mounting hardware, fans are all top notch. I have tried most all of the larger CLC's and the 280L is atop all of them. the difference between the 240 and the 280 is the difference between a 4.6 and 5.0.


The mounting hardware is the same as the 240m.. and IMO is crap, its the same pump, so why should they make different mounting hardware.. I prefer Corsair mounting hardware over anything else i ever seen especially from air coolers.

They use the same very stiff cheap tubing witch can be difficult in tight situations unlike the Corsair's nice flexible tubing. Obviously the 280L is performing much better than the H100i or the 240m simply because its an 280mm rad instead of 240.

Corsair CLC are more expensive yes but IMO you get better quality and warranty.

Corsair announced new coolers btw, they call it the GT series and i quite like them.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h110i-gt-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h80i-gt-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I looked at the 240 and I actually think it is lower quality than the 280.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be but they use the same very stiff water tubing witch i don't like.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I looked at the 240 and I actually think it is lower quality than the 280.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...Err, umm That's a rather large "only difference" I have the 280L and the rad, mounting hardware, fans are all top notch. I have tried most all of the larger CLC's and the 280L is atop all of them. the difference between the 240 and the 280 is the difference between a 4.6 and 5.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mounting hardware is the same as the 240m.. and IMO is crap, its the same pump, so why should they make different mounting hardware.. I prefer Corsair mounting hardware over anything else i ever seen especially from air coolers.
> 
> They use the same very stiff cheap tubing witch can be difficult in tight situations unlike the Corsair's nice flexible tubing. Obviously the 280L is performing much better than the H100i or the 240m simply because its an 280mm rad instead of 240.
> 
> Corsair CLC are more expensive yes but IMO you get better quality and warranty.
> 
> Corsair announced new coolers btw, they call it the GT series and i quite like them.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h110i-gt-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h80i-gt-high-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler
Click to expand...

Big difference between the H100i's mounting system and the other Corsair AIO's.......the H100i has a decent mounting system.

Haven't used the Nepton series but they look better than all of corsairs lineup apart from the new 110i GT.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Well I have done a complete clean install of Windows 8.1 and I must say it has done a good job. everything seems as it should and the " snappyness" has returned, I have had a few problems with windows update but that now seems to be working fine. I do recommend Start8 for returning the start menu, it works a treat and makes the Win 8 feel just like Win 7 .



I don't usually recommend anything but this I like.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well I have done a complete clean install of Windows 8.1 and I must say it has done a good job. everything seems as it should and the " snappyness" has returned, I have had a few problems with windows update but that now seems to be working fine. I do recommend Start8 for returning the start menu, it works a treat and makes the Win 8 feel just like Win 7 .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually recommend anything but this I like.


Start8 was one of the first things I installed when I got 8.1


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> trolls gonna troll and haters gonna hate. It is common knowledge that the M5A99X isn't a board that will push much above the 4.5-4.6 region. It is normally quite tough getting them as far as 4.8. I am lucky my board will manage 4.9. But it has taken months of tweaking and tinkering to get her there.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Looks like a solid board to me. Can't see how it would struggle to get great clocks on air/water. Is it a bios thing?
Click to expand...

m5a99x pro is a good board. m5a99x evo is not. (i am speaking subjectively for an 8 core chip)

they are nearly identical iirc, cept the pro has an extra set of VRMs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I looked at the 240 and I actually think it is lower quality than the 280.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be but they use the same very stiff water tubing witch i don't like.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I looked at the 240 and I actually think it is lower quality than the 280.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> ...Err, umm That's a rather large "only difference" I have the 280L and the rad, mounting hardware, fans are all top notch. I have tried most all of the larger CLC's and the 280L is atop all of them. the difference between the 240 and the 280 is the difference between a 4.6 and 5.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mounting hardware is the same as the 240m.. and IMO is crap, its the same pump, so why should they make different mounting hardware.. I prefer Corsair mounting hardware over anything else i ever seen especially from air coolers.
> 
> They use the same very stiff cheap tubing witch can be difficult in tight situations unlike the Corsair's nice flexible tubing. Obviously the 280L is performing much better than the H100i or the 240m simply because its an 280mm rad instead of 240.
> 
> Corsair CLC are more expensive yes but IMO you get better quality and warranty.
> 
> Corsair announced new coolers btw, they call it the GT series and i quite like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big difference between the H100i's mounting system and the other Corsair AIO's.......the H100i has a decent mounting system.
> 
> Haven't used the Nepton series but they look better than all of corsairs lineup apart from the new 110i GT.
Click to expand...

0.o eh wut?

Decent is not what i would call H100i's mounting system. Why they go rid of the 4 point contact in-favor of this 2 point contact is beyond me, they would have been better off adding screws that will screw into AMD's stock base-plate.

the Magnetic brakets bend too easily IMHO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well I have done a complete clean install of Windows 8.1 and I must say it has done a good job. everything seems as it should and the " snappyness" has returned, I have had a few problems with windows update but that now seems to be working fine. I do recommend Start8 for returning the start menu, it works a treat and makes the Win 8 feel just like Win 7 .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually recommend anything but this I like.


I used to recommend Start is back or a plethora of others, but ya know what i ended up working for me

most used programs go on my task bar pinned so i don't have many desktop icon beyond what i'm working on, and the stuff that i use that doesn't get used super often just gets pinned to a cleaned Metro/modern Start

i'll have control panel, this pc folder, run, chrome, hwinfo, sweetfx, paint and TS3 + steam , in the metro i've got benchmarks, games that i'm not playing right now, launchers for games i'm not playing right now

riva tuner and HWinfo are set to start with windows.

i've got a separate log in for my work profile.

With a little bit of know how w8.1 isn't all that hard to get used too. (once you turn off the store and the silly metro apps, the experience becomes much nicer. )


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> m5a99x pro is a good board. m5a99x evo is not. (i am speaking subjectively for an 8 core chip)
> 
> they are nearly identical iirc, cept the pro has an extra set of VRMs
> 0.o eh wut?
> 
> Decent is not what i would call H100i's mounting system. Why they go rid of the 4 point contact in-favor of this 2 point contact is beyond me, they would have been better off adding screws that will screw into AMD's stock base-plate.
> 
> the Magnetic brakets bend too easily IMHO
> I used to recommend Start is back or a plethora of others, but ya know what i ended up working for me
> 
> most used programs go on my task bar pinned so i don't have many desktop icon beyond what i'm working on, and the stuff that i use that doesn't get used super often just gets pinned to a cleaned Metro/modern Start
> 
> i'll have control panel, this pc folder, run, chrome, hwinfo, sweetfx, paint and TS3 + steam , in the metro i've got benchmarks, games that i'm not playing right now, launchers for games i'm not playing right now
> 
> riva tuner and HWinfo are set to start with windows.
> 
> i've got a separate log in for my work profile.
> 
> With a little bit of know how w8.1 isn't all that hard to get used too. (once you turn off the store and the silly metro apps, the experience becomes much nicer. )


I've the H80i which has the same mounting as the H100i and it is hard to know if you have tightened it down either enough or flat.

and I've installed windows 10 on a separate disk drive so I will try your recommendations as it has a sort of start menu but I think I should put in the time to learn it properly as when the time comes I will be upgrading.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

in terms of ease of use i like the H100i's mounting system, in terms of performance the 4 pointsof contact is better.

Probably should have clarified that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> in terms of ease of use i like the H100i's mounting system, in terms of performance the 4 pointsof contact is better.
> 
> Probably should have clarified that.


if the Tubing was a few inch longer i would agree that it is very easy to use... but it is also easy to poorly mount when not paying attention.

ying and yang right there


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> m5a99x pro is a good board. m5a99x evo is not. (i am speaking subjectively for an 8 core chip)
> 
> they are nearly identical iirc, cept the pro has an extra set of VRMs


the m5a99x evo is a good board for the money got me to 4.8ghz so its not too shabby


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've used the Evo R2, Saberkitty, Formula and Formula-Z so far and they are all solid boards, never spent much time with the kitty though.......Wife doesn't like me messing around with her rig too much


Hmmmmm, Formula Z or Kitty? I will mess with the kitty everytime!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> in terms of ease of use i like the H100i's mounting system, in terms of performance the 4 pointsof contact is better.
> 
> Probably should have clarified that.
> 
> 
> 
> if the Tubing was a few inch longer i would agree that it is very easy to use... but it is also easy to poorly mount when not paying attention.
> 
> ying and yang right there
Click to expand...

Agreed, id rather the tubing be a bit long than too short.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've used the Evo R2, Saberkitty, Formula and Formula-Z so far and they are all solid boards, never spent much time with the kitty though.......Wife doesn't like me messing around with her rig too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, Formula Z or Kitty? I will mess with the kitty everytime!
Click to expand...

I love my CVF-Z but the kitty is a great board for the price


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I love my CVF-Z but the kitty is a great board for the price


I have in my possession a kitty so I do agree.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have in my possession a kitty so I do agree.


Upgrading to The Kitty was the best thing I did.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I love my CVF-Z but the kitty is a great board for the price


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have in my possession a kitty so I do agree.


I have heard nothing but good things about the kitty. Having said that I chose the CHVFZ. The one component I never feel good about compromising on is the Mother board, but that's just me.









Plus the color scheme, better sound ect. played a part.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I love my CVF-Z but the kitty is a great board for the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have in my possession a kitty so I do agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard nothing but good things about the kitty. Having said that I chose the CHVFZ. The one component I never feel good about compromising on is the Mother board, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the color scheme, better sound ect. played a part.
Click to expand...

I use a USB headset so sound played no part in the decision for me, i wouldnt say the kitty is a "compromise" (not that i was implying you meant it that way) its a really good board and people can achieve some great clocks on it.

Color....well that is an acquired taste


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I use a USB headset so sound played no part in the decision for me, i wouldnt say the kitty is a "compromise" (not that i was implying you meant it that way) its a really good board and people can achieve some great clocks on it.
> 
> Color....well that is an acquired taste


I totally agree. I have nothing bad to say about the kitty, I just have the type of personality that would end up blaming my board decision for any shortcomings (personal defect) lol.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I have heard nothing but good things about the kitty. Having said that I chose the CHVFZ. The one component I never feel good about compromising on is the Mother board, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the color scheme, better sound ect. played a part.


Colour doesn't matter when you have aa Frankenstein Monster of a rig, you can't even see the coloured parts on my Kitty for the fans.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Colour doesn't matter when you have aa Frankenstein Monster of a rig, you can't even see the coloured parts on my Kitty for the fans.


----------



## zila

I own both the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and the Crosshair V Formula-Z and they are the finest 990FX boards made. Nothing else comes close. I love them.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Colour doesn't matter when you have aa Frankenstein Monster of a rig, you can't even see the coloured parts on my Kitty for the fans.


You could just spray it, with ASUS RMA being the way it is, I'd rather just spray it and replace it rather than warranty return it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Colour doesn't matter when you have aa Frankenstein Monster of a rig, you can't even see the coloured parts on my Kitty for the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> You could just spray it, with ASUS RMA being the way it is, I'd rather just spray it and replace it rather than warranty return it.
Click to expand...

Depending on where you are, and which RMA center you deal with.

I cannot give anything but praise for the Asus owned and operated RMA depot i use. (the kicker is they are walk in only)

if you can find a Walk in only RMA depot it is likely run by Asus, if they accept mail-in it is likely a sub-contracted Depot.

horror stories come from the sub-contracted ones.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You could just spray it, with ASUS RMA being the way it is, I'd rather just spray it and replace it rather than warranty return it.


How the hell do I get the paint past this!
.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> How the hell do I get the paint past this!
> .


----------



## pshootr

Should running my Tridents at 2400 be considered lucky, or it this pretty common?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Should running my Tridents at 2400 be considered lucky, or it this pretty common?


You should be able to. I am.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> You should be able to. I am.


Nice.. My IMC is doing 2400 as well, I just wasn't sure how common it was for the IMC to fare well with 2400. Nice wallpaper too









Oh and I also ordered the 4-pack of sensors


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> How the hell do I get the paint past this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Spray and pray!


----------



## Kuivamaa

I guess I will do a visual inspection of the 280L vs the 240 model then before buying.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> You should be able to. I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.. My IMC is doing 2400 as well, I just wasn't sure how common it was for the IMC to fare well with 2400. Nice wallpaper too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I also ordered the 4-pack of sensors
Click to expand...

In my experience it's more about the motherboard than the processor's IMC. Every one of my Vishera's will do 2400+ on the CHV-Z, but I haven't managed those speeds with the same cpu's on my other boards.

I really should see how far these sticks will go, this was a hurried effort, with about 10 minutes invested:
http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my experience it's more about the motherboard than the processor's IMC. Every one of my Vishera's will do 2400+ on the CHV-Z, but I haven't managed those speeds with the same cpu's on my other boards.
> 
> I really should see how far these sticks will go, this was a hurried effort, with about 10 minutes invested:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy


Oh wow interesting, I did not know that.

Ya those Avexir sticks clock rather high. Do you also have a set of Trident-X? If so, how high have they went for stable clocks?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my experience it's more about the motherboard than the processor's IMC. Every one of my Vishera's will do 2400+ on the CHV-Z, but I haven't managed those speeds with the same cpu's on my other boards.
> 
> I really should see how far these sticks will go, this was a hurried effort, with about 10 minutes invested:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow interesting, I did not know that.
> 
> Ya those Avexir sticks clock rather high. Do you also have a set of Trident-X? If so, how high have they went for stable clocks?
Click to expand...

I'm not fortunate enough to have tridents , would like a set of the cl 9 2400mhz . The Kingston beasts will do close to 2700mhz and perform better than the avexirs do.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not fortunate enough to have tridents , would like a set of the cl 9 2400mhz . The Kingston beasts will do close to 2700mhz and perform better than the avexirs do.


Ah ok. I recall the cl9 2400 being pretty pricy. I guess the Kingston sticks live up to their name then









I guess sometime this week I will try my luck at pushing these Tridents.







So far I have left them slightly under-clocked when doing FSB overclocks on the CPU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Has anyone tried the nepton 280L AIO?
> 
> 
> 
> I build my nephew a new system with almost the same components as i have only he has an GTX 960 instead of 970 like i have.
> 
> He bought the CM nepton 240m instead of the Nepton 280L but the only difference is the radiator. And to be honest i didn't like it very much, the hoses are way to stiff, its almost as loud as my Corsair H100i, mounting hardware is very poor quality.
> 
> I tried to mount the cooler on the CPU and when tighten it the threads of the screws were completely stripped... i couldn't even tighten it and when i pulled off the cooler we could see that there were no threads at all on the mounting bushes..
> 
> I was very disappointed about this and luckily i could find another bush that would fit the cooler, i connected it again and applied the same TIM i always use on my cooler, Gelid GC extreme.
> 
> I overclocked his CPU at the same clock speed as i am running now and run IBT AVX very high for 10 times and his temps were slightly higher than mine and i was running both coolers at maximum speed..
> 
> (We almost needed earplugs lol) Jokes aside, he called the retail shop and they agreed on that he send the cooler back and get the Corsair H80i because the H100i was too expensive for him.
> 
> Now he is running 4.6Ghz with decent temps and he is very happy with it. Long story short, if i were buying a new CLC i would buy Corsair simply because their warranty is amazing and it performs even better.
Click to expand...

So there is another faulty product that several others say is not faulty. ... maybe a pattern is forming?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So there is another faulty product that several others say is not faulty. ... maybe a pattern is forming?


Lol, you know what he's like.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So there is another faulty product that several others say is not faulty. ... maybe a pattern is forming?


LOL were they there? Did they see it? Its all assumptions nothing more, no pattern there.

IF you and the others were here you could see with your own eyes that there was no screw thread inside of the mounting hardware bush i was talking about









The only pattern i see is your and others negative way of thinking about me, and that prevents you from actually reading my posts correctly.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL were they there? Did they see it? Its all assumptions nothing more, no pattern there.
> 
> IF you and the others were here you could see with your own eyes that there was no screw thread inside of the mounting hardware bush i was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only pattern i see is your and others negative way of thinking about me, and that prevents you from actually reading my posts correctly.


You kinda do that to yourself though, all we can really go off is how you post here and it always seems to be daft stuff. You say you don't believe in stress testing and stuff then your OS is corrupt and you're stuggling to sort out a fresh install etc, now you post about there only being a slight difference in a product where the main focus of that product is how well it can get heat away from the cpu ie the rad, not only that but it seems to be faulty... I dunno mate, I wanna just read your posts and think, yes, he's alright. But the stuff you post just leaves me shaking my head and chuckling a lot of the time.

Back on topic, What is the stock voltage for CPU/NB? Reason I ask is because I really would like to use offset voltage but can't work it out.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Is this enough proof for you? Need more?
> Yet,i need one more apologize. Got sick of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you satisfied with e-mail from AMD tell me why is nothing special with that OC.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; Again FX8370 @4,9ghz with 1,4vcore
> Is something wrong with this OC or its just nothing special?
> 
> I wish i can see FX8350/8320 can do the same,and if they can they are rare like snow in august.
> Thats why i claim that "new" Visheras are just better (maybe better production process or something)
> *I just fail to find FX8350 which can go to 5ghz and above without massive voltage injection.*
> "New" ones is low leakage maybe? There is few guys on this very forum which have similar results with "new" 8370/8370E/8320E.
> Or maybe to believe silly claims from Toms hardware where everybody screams that "new" 8370/8320/E/ equals "old" 8320 but its overclocked in factory? Maybe i would believe those claims if i dont have this very chip.
> I even purchase FX8320E which works on pathetic Asrock 990FX extreme 3 and have some very good numbers with very low volts. Those E chips are fantastic.
> They are same arch. yes,but there is something in that production process also.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe better production process apply on new FX8350. Dunno.


here you go an 8350 at 5ghz+ without silly volts and from batch 1352 if i remember correctly


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> here you go an 8350 at 5ghz+ without silly volts and from batch 1352 if i remember correctly
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dammit, why can't mine get that high without needing close to 1.6v!... What's your cooling setup?


----------



## 033Y5

d5 vario , raystorm , 360mm and 240mm rx and ek r9 290x rev 2 block. but my cpu block needs (needed when doing them tests) a good clean out then will try for higher


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> d5 vario , raystorm , 360mm and 240mm rx and ek r9 290x rev 2 block. but my cpu block needs (needed when doing them tests) a good clean out then will try for higher


I only have a 240mm rad and a 120 rad so that's probably why I can't keep this thing cool, the cooler they are the better they clock. my block is the AMD LTX from EK which isn't the best apparently.


----------



## 033Y5

i will be moving house first saturday of march and will get to clean my loop out and change the fans on the 360mm rad from stock xspc to akasa vipers and cleaning inside my cpu block so hopefully improve temps a bit i hope
i still have not had my chip over 1.55vcore yet and can bench around 5.5ghz at 1.55vcore


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> d5 vario , raystorm , 360mm and 240mm rx and ek r9 290x rev 2 block. but my cpu block needs (needed when doing them tests) a good clean out then will try for higher


Those clocks look good but we typically use the IBT on very high here as a guage of stability.


----------



## 033Y5

those was a while ago and the loop needed cleaning then and still does now so in about 2 weeks should be up running cleaner and cooler ( hopefully) and with try again

when going over 1.57ish in bios i get shutdowns and freezes to combat this should i disable cpu voltage monitoring in bios?


----------



## Bruteson

Anyone hotter?









1.428V makes 4.8Ghz stable (prime two hours +), but voltage over 1.416V makes temps rise over 62C.

This is on a NZXT Kraken X61 in push/pull, fan on the NB heatsink and a fan at the back of the socket. Ambients was at a fairly warm 25C (19C ambients makes little to no difference).
Tried about everything to keep this chip cool, but guess it just likes the heat..

And no.. I dont oc using AI Suite. Just had it up to make a minor adjustment.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> those was a while ago and the loop needed cleaning then and still does now so in about 2 weeks should be up running cleaner and cooler ( hopefully) and with try again
> 
> when going over 1.57ish in bios i get shutdowns and freezes to combat this should i disable cpu voltage monitoring in bios?


I always disable it anymore, but what you're experiencing isn't that. If the board senses the voltage too high it just won't boot. Those freezes may be what I have mentioned before about the "new" breed of FX-CPU. They just don't seem to handle high voltage and heavy workload very well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> those was a while ago and the loop needed cleaning then and still does now so in about 2 weeks should be up running cleaner and cooler ( hopefully) and with try again
> 
> when going over 1.57ish in bios i get shutdowns and freezes to combat this should i disable cpu voltage monitoring in bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I always disable it anymore, but what you're experiencing isn't that. If the board senses the voltage too high it just won't boot. Those freezes may be what I have mentioned before about the "new" breed of FX-CPU. They just don't seem to handle high voltage and heavy workload very well.
Click to expand...

QFT


----------



## Streetdragon

I managed to get 5 Ghz stable on Prime95 small FFTS and Intel Burn Test on Very High.

But at Prime95 Blend i get an error after a minute on one core. Now im not realy sure, if its is realy stable or my CPU is just joking with me^^

This is it at the moment. http://valid.x86.fr/yrzsuz (core Voltage goes to max 1,56) Socket is at max 61C and the Cores @ 57. The other Temps are all OK too.
i clocked only with the multi.


----------



## Johan45

If p95 Blend failed there's still something off IMO, especially if it failed that quickly.


----------



## Streetdragon

Is there any Voltage to low or something? I tried the stock speed and timings with the Ram but id didnt helped.

Can it be, that my power supply is to low to support the 5Ghz? 4,75 working great!
I have the "Thermaltake Hamburg 530W" normaly it should be enough


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Is there any Voltage to low or something? I tried the stock speed and timings with the Ram but id didnt helped.
> 
> Can it be, that my power supply is to low to support the 5Ghz? 4,75 working great!
> I have the "Thermaltake Hamburg 530W" normaly it should be enough


you can pull near 300 watts at 5.0...something to consider


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> [/U]
> 
> QFT


for awhile i thought it might be psu related but aint got the money yet to try a different psu.
i never really noticed a voltage wall with this chip so could it not be that, just higher voltage point then other chips

has anyone tried the newer chips under ln2 ? wont that will show if there voltage limited or not.


----------



## Johan45

I tried a new 8320 that would run 5.0 with 1.45v and it was the worst so far with LN2 any work load at all and it locked up.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I tried a new 8320 that would run 5.0 with 1.45v and it was the worst so far with LN2 any work load at all and it locked up.


I'll TRADE YA ! Bet this one will be fairly good at LN2.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get 5 Ghz stable on Prime95 small FFTS and Intel Burn Test on Very High.
> 
> But at Prime95 Blend i get an error after a minute on one core. Now im not realy sure, if its is realy stable or my CPU is just joking with me^^
> 
> This is it at the moment. http://valid.x86.fr/yrzsuz (core Voltage goes to max 1,56) Socket is at max 61C and the Cores @ 57. The other Temps are all OK too.
> i clocked only with the multi.


not stable if prime fails in less then 4 hours. small fft doesn't use much ram, blend uses more,.

IBT on max will use the most...

I know alot of people rag on IBT, it may take much voltage, but if it can get thru a serious IBT gauntlet

then you rig is pretty close to stable. Very high, max mem, or custom to utilize 90% of available memory...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If p95 Blend failed there's still something off IMO, especially if it failed that quickly.


imho if prime is failing that fast, they are so far from stable they wouldn't be able to tell an AGP from a PCIe.

In my experiance, Prime is very much more precise, but it will generally take much longer then IBT to find these issues.

my regime of stress testing, starts with IBT once it passes 6hour+ of max/custom i'll move on to an over night prime.

if it fails i tweak and ibt for a few hours then let prime run again.. it doesn't really fail for me at that point. the odd time it has and just require a voltage bump or two (usually cpu/nb, dram, or nb voltage)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Is there any Voltage to low or something? I tried the stock speed and timings with the Ram but id didnt helped.
> 
> Can it be, that my power supply is to low to support the 5Ghz? 4,75 working great!
> I have the "Thermaltake Hamburg 530W" normaly it should be enough
> 
> 
> 
> you can pull near 300 watts at 5.0...something to consider
Click to expand...

300w is a minimum draw for a 5ghz chip...

most at this clock AND stable will likely always be drawing more then 300w under full load.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not stable if prime fails in less then 4 hours. small fft doesn't use much ram, blend uses more,.
> 
> IBT on max will use the most...
> 
> I know alot of people rag on IBT, it may take much voltage, but if it can get thru a serious IBT gauntlet
> 
> then you rig is pretty close to stable. Very high, max mem, or custom to utilize 90% of available memory...
> imho if prime is failing that fast, they are so far from stable they wouldn't be able to tell an AGP from a PCIe.
> 
> In my experiance, Prime is very much more precise, but it will generally take much longer then IBT to find these issues.
> 
> my regime of stress testing, starts with IBT once it passes 6hour+ of max/custom i'll move on to an over night prime.
> 
> if it fails i tweak and ibt for a few hours then let prime run again.. it doesn't really fail for me at that point. the odd time it has and just require a voltage bump or two (usually cpu/nb, dram, or nb voltage)
> 300w is a minimum draw for a 5ghz chip...
> 
> most at this clock AND stable will likely always be drawing more then 300w under full load.


I'm gonna be getting a watt meter with my water cooling stuff for the 290s...and I know its total system draw but I could ballpark mine based on leaving gpus stock etc..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So there is another faulty product that several others say is not faulty. ... maybe a pattern is forming?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL were they there? Did they see it? Its all assumptions nothing more, no pattern there.
> 
> IF you and the others were here you could see with your own eyes that there was no screw thread inside of the mounting hardware bush i was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only pattern i see is your and others negative way of thinking about me, and that prevents you from actually reading my posts correctly.
Click to expand...

maybe i should go back and start quoting you ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not stable if prime fails in less then 4 hours. small fft doesn't use much ram, blend uses more,.
> 
> IBT on max will use the most...
> 
> I know alot of people rag on IBT, it may take much voltage, but if it can get thru a serious IBT gauntlet
> 
> then you rig is pretty close to stable. Very high, max mem, or custom to utilize 90% of available memory...
> imho if prime is failing that fast, they are so far from stable they wouldn't be able to tell an AGP from a PCIe.
> 
> In my experiance, Prime is very much more precise, but it will generally take much longer then IBT to find these issues.
> 
> my regime of stress testing, starts with IBT once it passes 6hour+ of max/custom i'll move on to an over night prime.
> 
> if it fails i tweak and ibt for a few hours then let prime run again.. it doesn't really fail for me at that point. the odd time it has and just require a voltage bump or two (usually cpu/nb, dram, or nb voltage)
> 300w is a minimum draw for a 5ghz chip...
> 
> most at this clock AND stable will likely always be drawing more then 300w under full load.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be getting a watt meter with my water cooling stuff for the 290s...and I know its total system draw but I could ballpark mine based on leaving gpus stock etc..
Click to expand...

you are not accounting for your hard drives or SSDs, they take power,

so do fans, motherboard, ram, chipsets, lights

without proper gear your ball parks really won't be in the ball park.

all i know is that if i do suicide runs on my rig I am toeing the line of OCP when both cpu and gpu are loaded down.

my GPU will pull 345w if i let it. I wouldn't doubt the cpu is drawing almost equal


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You kinda do that to yourself though, all we can really go off is how you post here and it always seems to be daft stuff. You say you don't believe in stress testing and stuff then your OS is corrupt and you're stuggling to sort out a fresh install etc, now you post about there only being a slight difference in a product where the main focus of that product is how well it can get heat away from the cpu ie the rad, not only that but it seems to be faulty... I dunno mate, I wanna just read your posts and think, yes, he's alright. But the stuff you post just leaves me shaking my head and chuckling a lot of the time.
> 
> Back on topic, What is the stock voltage for CPU/NB? Reason I ask is because I really would like to use offset voltage but can't work it out.


Its not like that at all mate. I had some troubles with IBT AVX and Prime95 because when i am stable at those programs at ridiculously high voltage, i get BSOD's and other weird issues in Windows in everyday usage, that's the reason i do not believe in those programs.
Stability does not dictates being stable in those programs but being stable at everyday usage, the definition of stable is that the quality or state of something that is not easily changed or likely to change.

My problems with Windows was caused by an update that causes my chip set acting all weird, it has nothing to do with my system stability because i am rock stable.
I am also doing a lot of tweaks in Windows and sometimes an overclock or something else can interfere with that specific tweak.

I explained what happened with the cooler and i actually worked with both and i simply prefer Corsair for now, the mounting hardware is just nice an easy with Corsair and its very high quality too.
I wish i could say the same from Cooler Master.. Its not all about cooling performance IMO because when i buy an product that is relatively expensive i would like to see some good and proper quality and its an total package. The Cooler Master units look cheap IMO and the performance is nothing to write home about. I tested this cooler with the same amount of volts as my own system with m H100i but the performance was almost the same.

I have no idea what stock CPU/NB voltage is to be honest, i run 2400Mhz now at 1.2750v and i can run 2600MHz with 1.3100v

I think its different with every chip.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe i should go back and start quoting you ?


Dude, stay on topic and stop harassing me and calling me out will ya. Its not going to work and i don't have time for these games.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You kinda do that to yourself though, all we can really go off is how you post here and it always seems to be daft stuff. You say you don't believe in stress testing and stuff then your OS is corrupt and you're stuggling to sort out a fresh install etc, now you post about there only being a slight difference in a product where the main focus of that product is how well it can get heat away from the cpu ie the rad, not only that but it seems to be faulty... I dunno mate, I wanna just read your posts and think, yes, he's alright. But the stuff you post just leaves me shaking my head and chuckling a lot of the time.
> 
> Back on topic, What is the stock voltage for CPU/NB? Reason I ask is because I really would like to use offset voltage but can't work it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not like that at all mate. I had some troubles with IBT AVX and Prime95 because when i am stable at those programs at ridiculously high voltage, i get BSOD's and other weird issues in Windows in everyday usage, that's the reason i do not believe in those programs.
> Stability does not dictates being stable in those programs but being stable at everyday usage, the definition of stable is that the quality or state of something that is not easily changed or likely to change.
> 
> My problems with Windows was caused by an update that causes my chip set acting all weird, it has nothing to do with my system stability because i am rock stable.
> I am also doing a lot of tweaks in Windows and sometimes an overclock or something else can interfere with that specific tweak.
> 
> I explained what happened with the cooler and i actually worked with both and i simply prefer Corsair for now, the mounting hardware is just nice an easy with Corsair and its very high quality too.
> I wish i could say the same from Cooler Master.. Its not all about cooling performance IMO because when i buy an product that is relatively expensive i would like to see some good and proper quality and its an total package. The Cooler Master units look cheap IMO and the performance is nothing to write home about. I tested this cooler with the same amount of volts as my own system with m H100i but the performance was almost the same.
> 
> I have no idea what stock CPU/NB voltage is to be honest, i run 2400Mhz now at 1.2750v and i can run 2600MHz with 1.3100v
> 
> I think its different with every chip.
Click to expand...

???
red

which update i find this funny as i have installed/reinstalled windows without issue.... ever

blue

and again you are the only one this this issue

strike out ( aka this ) fixed as this is simply not true


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Stability is really in reference to the lack of OS/system/administrative errors and warnings.

When someone who knows what they are doing is saying they are stable.. they are saying that their system will perform its intended operations without errors.

Just because you don't lock up and or BSOD. doesn't mean there are no errors. Check your event viewer under a handful of categories.

Using stress testing software,, is a "data safe" way of putting a near realistic max load. You will not corrupt your work, if you are not using your work to test your system.

there is no reason to risk data.. partitions and separate boot drives are a thing. need all of 32gb? to install a windows OS..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are not accounting for your hard drives or SSDs, they take power,
> 
> so do fans, motherboard, ram, chipsets, lights
> 
> without proper gear your ball parks really won't be in the ball park.
> 
> all i know is that if i do suicide runs on my rig I am toeing the line of OCP when both cpu and gpu are loaded down.
> 
> my GPU will pull 345w if i let it. I wouldn't doubt the cpu is drawing almost equal


at the least I will know if my psu is up to the task and how much overhead I have for gpu overclocking...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are not accounting for your hard drives or SSDs, they take power,
> 
> so do fans, motherboard, ram, chipsets, lights
> 
> without proper gear your ball parks really won't be in the ball park.
> 
> all i know is that if i do suicide runs on my rig I am toeing the line of OCP when both cpu and gpu are loaded down.
> 
> my GPU will pull 345w if i let it. I wouldn't doubt the cpu is drawing almost equal
> 
> 
> 
> at the least I will know if my psu is up to the task and how much overhead I have for gpu overclocking...
Click to expand...

Vally + prime 95 will get you there... ibt hogs threads too much to run vally or heaven at the same time


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ???
> red
> 
> which update i find this funny as i have installed/reinstalled windows without issue.... ever
> 
> blue
> 
> and again you are the only one this this issue
> 
> strike out ( aka this ) fixed as this is simply not true


Of course you never have trouble, and even when you had you would be the last to emit it simply because of the fact you like it too much to say i am wrong about just of everything









THATS a pattern or perhaps an hobby of yours. Anyway, on topic.

If you done some research BEFORE you making comments like this, you would know that a lot of people (not you of course) have trouble with the KB3004394 update from Windows.

They actually made an update to remove that update because it causes all kinds of weird issues. Proof is here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529296/amd-special-edition-driver-catalyst-omega

and here: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1

Because i was unable to install the correct chip set driver i got weird things going and i still have issues with cold boot with desktop gadgets and my chip set is resetting everything for some reason. Perhaps one of my USB peripherals is not working correctly but i will find out later.

Yet again, its YOUR way of looking at things, stating that i am "the only one" with this issue means that you don't do research before commenting and only want to bash simply because you lack of understanding that some people are different and do things different to reach their goal.

I am not the first one that you try to bash or acting like a know it all just about everything.. no matter the topic you always know better, i guess that the kind of guy you are i suppose.

I don't believe in just ONE program to test stability, IBT AVX is just an very very poor stability test and does not determine that your system is stable for 24/7 end of story.

Here are some guys saying the same exact thing: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698258


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Vally + prime 95 will get you there... ibt hogs threads too much to run vally or heaven at the same time


oh I knew that ibt is.a thread hog...oddly enough on my "killer" board with 4.6 overclock I could do things while ibt was running albiet it slowly but after switching to the saber even at the same 4.6 the pc is unuseable while it runs...not that I do things while stressing but I found that odd...but this is good to know....I assume latest version of valley Is best and blend or small ffts?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Of course you never have trouble, and even when you had you would be the last to emit it simply because of the fact you like it too much to say i am wrong about just of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS a pattern or perhaps an hobby of yours. Anyway, on topic.
> 
> If you done some research BEFORE you making comments like this, you would know that a lot of people (not you of course) have trouble with the KB3004394 update from Windows.
> 
> They actually made an update to remove that update because it causes all kinds of weird issues. Proof is here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529296/amd-special-edition-driver-catalyst-omega
> 
> and here: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1
> 
> Because i was unable to install the correct chip set driver i got weird things going and i still have issues with cold boot with desktop gadgets and my chip set is resetting everything for some reason. Perhaps one of my USB peripherals is not working correctly but i will find out later.
> 
> Yet again, its YOUR way of looking at things, stating that i am "the only one" with this issue means that you don't do research before commenting and only want to bash simply because you lack of understanding that some people are different and do things different to reach their goal.
> 
> I am not the first one that you try to bash or acting like a know it all just about everything.. no matter the topic you always know better, i guess that the kind of guy you are i suppose.
> 
> I don't believe in just ONE program to test stability, IBT AVX is just an very very poor stability test and does not determine that your system is stable for 24/7 end of story.
> 
> Here are some guys saying the same exact thing: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698258


I have found that ibt is a great indicator of the voltages that you would need for any stress test..as well as a great indicator of how well your cooling is performing...but I still run prime and battlefield 4 just to be sure...for some reason bf4 is like an instability seeker...ibt for me is that strong starting point from which to tweak from


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mega Man View Post
> 
> ???
> red
> 
> which update i find this funny as i have installed/reinstalled windows without issue.... ever
> 
> blue
> 
> and again you are the only one this this issue
> 
> strike out ( aka this ) fixed as this is simply not true
> 
> Of course you never have trouble, and even when you had you would be the last to emit it simply because of the fact you like it too much to say i am wrong about just of everything rolleyes.gif
> 
> THATS a pattern or perhaps an hobby of yours. Anyway, on topic.
> 
> If you done some research BEFORE you making comments like this, you would know that a lot of people (not you of course) have trouble with the KB3004394 update from Windows.
> 
> They actually made an update to remove that update because it causes all kinds of weird issues. Proof is here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529296/amd-special-edition-driver-catalyst-omega
> 
> and here: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1
> 
> Because i was unable to install the correct chip set driver i got weird things going and i still have issues with cold boot with desktop gadgets and my chip set is resetting everything for some reason. Perhaps one of my USB peripherals is not working correctly but i will find out later.
> 
> Yet again, its YOUR way of looking at things, stating that i am "the only one" with this issue means that you don't do research before commenting and only want to bash simply because you lack of understanding that some people are different and do things different to reach their goal.
> 
> I am not the first one that you try to bash or acting like a know it all just about everything.. no matter the topic you always know better, i guess that the kind of guy you are i suppose.
> 
> I don't believe in just ONE program to test stability, IBT AVX is just an very very poor stability test and does not determine that your system is stable for 24/7 end of story.
> 
> Here are some guys saying the same exact thing: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698258


what version of windows 7 are you both using ?

pretty much first link in this link https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1

Windows update KB3004394 causes the following issues on my *Windows 7 x64 Ultimate system:*

so sounds like its a Windows 7 x64 Ultimate issue not everyone's on Windows 7 x64 Ultimate


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I can't reproduce that error.. I've also never encountered it.

I've got three active installs of W7 ultimate. I've never run into this. they are all up to date and likely had that update done at the time.

i doubt that it blankets only W7 ultimate, none of my systems are the same, two are 64bit one is 32 bit. (its on ddr2 and i only has 4gb don't judge)

my Kaveri is running w7 ultimate and these omega drivers, with this update and not encountering this issue.

fact of the matter there is actually nothing wrong with ibt. yes it causes more heat. it is a thread hog.. way more so then prime95

but why is more heat a bad thing, if you are intending on testing if you cooling can handle. there will be very very few loads that will match IBT for pure power requirement.

if you are only doing one thing to stability test your rig, you are doing something wrong. one program doesn't really make up for a plethora of different apps used on a daily basis


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ???
> red
> 
> which update i find this funny as i have installed/reinstalled windows without issue.... ever
> 
> blue
> 
> and again you are the only one this this issue
> 
> strike out ( aka this ) fixed as this is simply not true
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you never have trouble, and even when you had you would be the last to emit it simply because of the fact you like it too much to say i am wrong about just of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS a pattern or perhaps an hobby of yours. Anyway, on topic.
> 
> If you done some research BEFORE you making comments like this, you would know that a lot of people (not you of course) have trouble with the KB3004394 update from Windows.
> 
> They actually made an update to remove that update because it causes all kinds of weird issues. Proof is here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529296/amd-special-edition-driver-catalyst-omega
> 
> and here: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_update/windows-update-kb3004394-issues/ace25277-7f65-4486-bc44-c1b106907a18?page=1
> 
> Because i was unable to install the correct chip set driver i got weird things going and i still have issues with cold boot with desktop gadgets and my chip set is resetting everything for some reason. Perhaps one of my USB peripherals is not working correctly but i will find out later.
> 
> Yet again, its YOUR way of looking at things, stating that i am "the only one" with this issue means that you don't do research before commenting and only want to bash simply because you lack of understanding that some people are different and do things different to reach their goal.
> 
> I am not the first one that you try to bash or acting like a know it all just about everything.. no matter the topic you always know better, i guess that the kind of guy you are i suppose.
> 
> I don't believe in just ONE program to test stability, IBT AVX is just an very very poor stability test and does not determine that your system is stable for 24/7 end of story.
> 
> Here are some guys saying the same exact thing: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698258
Click to expand...

First I have nothing against you.

With that said. I will not say I liked or disliked you. Nor will i. ( I admit I may if done this in the past but I am trying to move forward in my life)

My opinion you exist. Neither friend or foe.

I am blunt which you obviously don't like

While you have not been my favorite I have answered questions and helped (or attempted to) you several times.

I will call out false info when I see it as I expect everyone to. Period. It is not driven by anything else.

I have no problem admitting when I am wrong and have several times.
With that said it does not seem wide spread but it does happen based off the ocn thread.

However. I don't need to do anything . Prove me wrong. Post a link. (Which in this case you did. )

You make it seem like a huge issue and all you have to do is Uninstall the update.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Also make sure you cool n quite enabled in the bios. The only downside I can think of is maybe a slight delay to ramp up to full speed, but I don't notice it. I use process lasso to manage my power profiles. Under normal use i am at balanced mode, 5% min processor and 100% max normal every day use. When I benchmark or play games, I have it set up to automatically switch to high performance mode 100% min and 100% max processor. All automated, I don't have to intervene at all. Makes my life easier.


How are you doing this?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> oh I knew that ibt is.a thread hog...oddly enough on my "killer" board with 4.6 overclock I could do things while ibt was running albiet it slowly but after switching to the saber even at the same 4.6 the pc is unuseable while it runs...not that I do things while stressing but I found that odd...but this is good to know....I assume latest version of valley Is best and blend or small ffts?


Weird.One of the characteristics of my 8320 that I haven't seen before (while on my C2D,C2Q,3770, propus or llano) is that the system remains quite usable even while doing prime95.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How are you doing this?


If your talking about switching between power profiles automatically and also automatically unparking cores and reparking them depending on how you set your power profile .

https://bitsum.com/processlasso/

Download process lasso, there is a free version. There is some set up involved though, but it's not to difficult. Read the information to learn more about process lasso because it can do so much more this.


----------



## diggiddi

Thx repped I will look into it


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok guys
> 
> the best excuses ever for warranty fraud
> 
> i had to repost it here
> dont worry about the paper that spells out the warranty on your chip, you have a " gentleman's agreement "


Are you a warranty cop in AMD city or something?

If you fry your chip, RMA it, and see if they give you a new one.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok guys
> 
> the best excuses ever for warranty fraud
> 
> i had to repost it here
> dont worry about the paper that spells out the warranty on your chip, you have a " gentleman's agreement "
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a warranty cop in AMD city or something?
> 
> If you fry your chip, RMA it, and see if they give you a new one.
Click to expand...

i just consider it bad form personally.

If you fry it then its your fault not AMDs therefore no legitimate claim to warranty, pretty simple tbh


----------



## Mega Man

** please note this is not about nor directed at you. you decided if you have or do not have this, **

i believe in this little thing called integrity

it was raised in me and it is one of the core values i hold dear, the older i get and the more life experiences i have the more i lean toward it ( IE i am just about to be a dad )

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/integrity
Quote:


> integrity
> noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\
> 
> : the quality of being honest and fair
> 
> : the state of being complete or whole
> Full Definition of INTEGRITY
> 1
> : firm adherence to a code of especially moral or artistic values : incorruptibility
> 2
> : an unimpaired condition : soundness
> 3
> : the quality or state of being complete or undivided : completeness


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** please note this is not about nor directed at you. you decided if you have or do not have this, **
> 
> i believe in this little thing called integrity
> 
> it was raised in me and it is one of the core values i hold dear, the older i get and the more life experiences i have the more i lean toward it ( IE i am just about to be a dad )
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/integrity
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> integrity
> noun in·teg·ri·ty \in-ˈte-grə-tē\
> 
> : the quality of being honest and fair
> 
> : the state of being complete or whole
> Full Definition of INTEGRITY
> 1
> : firm adherence to a code of especially moral or artistic values : incorruptibility
> 2
> : an unimpaired condition : soundness
> 3
> : the quality or state of being complete or undivided : completeness
Click to expand...

Detective Mega Man: RMA.PD (OCN Precinct)









Grats mate!!


----------



## mus1mus

*RMA*

This is an easy thing round here. Distributors are easy to deal with. You don't even have to return to your supplier, just go directly to the distributor if you know your component is from them.

Stickers are the thing.

Too bad I have no idea where my kitty is from.

Hint hint - my company supplier offered me help. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hawker-gb

Quick test FX8370 @ 5Ghz with 1,44 vcore


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> i just consider it bad form personally.
> 
> If you fry it then its your fault not AMDs therefore no legitimate claim to warranty, pretty simple tbh


Honestly, if you find a way to instantly kill a FX chip, something went terribly wrong, or you are just plain stupid. You paid for it, and if you somehow managed to mess it up, too bad, it is not their fault that you fried something that was never guaranteed to do what you attempted.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> Honestly, if you find a way to instantly kill a FX chip, something went terribly wrong, or you are just plain stupid.


you mean I can't use my fx chip as a hotplate? How will I make breakfast now?


----------



## MorbidlyAMD

Has anyone changed RAM after establishing a good stable OC and had it completely ruin it?
I just pulled the 2x2Gb sticks of Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 from my machine and installed 2x4Gb Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24. I had to set it to 1600 9-9-9-24, it was defaulting to 1333 11-11-11-29.
I ran 10 pass of the IBT (avx?) and it said stable.
It ran Finaly Fantasy XIV for a few hours 2 nights ago with no problems, but last night 10 minutes of WOW I got a crash, the one with all the colored blocks and lines. I removed the RAM "OC" (in quotes because if it is marketed at that speed I don't consider it an overclock) and tried again, and got another crash, this time it blue screened, and hosed my OS. When I restarted it gave me the missing or corrupted kernal message, I tried to boot from the disk to repair, and the disk told me it wasn't compatible with the OS I installed from the disk... fun for me!
As luck would have it, I pulled a MS Windows 7 patch on 2/24 so I had a restore point I could go back to, which made me wonder, could it be the patch? That would have applied itself after as I shut down on the 24th after the stable IBT and FF XIV session.

Thoughts? I haven't had a chance to run any more tests, I used my free time last night fixing my OS.


----------



## Red1776

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to let you know that I recieved another sponsor for the AMD HPP:





MicroCenter has donated A 4K mnitor to the cause so now i have the ability to test on my 5760 x 1082 eyfinity setup, as well as a 144Hz 4k res monitor!

...I am rather thrilled 

More later


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just wanted to let you know that I recieved another sponsor for the AMD HPP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MicroCenter has donated A 4K mnitor to the cause so now i have the ability to test on my 5760 x 1082 eyfinity setup, as well as a 144Hz 4k res monitor!
> ...I am rather thrilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later


We thought you had disappeared off of the face of the planet dude!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I just wanted to let you know that I recieved another sponsor for the AMD HPP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MicroCenter has donated A 4K mnitor to the cause so now i have the ability to test on my 5760 x 1082 eyfinity setup, as well as a 144Hz 4k res monitor!
> ...I am rather thrilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later
> 
> 
> 
> We thought you had disappeared off of the face of the planet dude!
Click to expand...

Nope Al, I have had two near death illnesses in the last nine months and have been in hospital. very serious, and long recovery. I am back though now!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I recieved another sponsor for the AMD HPP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MicroCenter has donated A 4K mnitor to the cause so now i have the ability to test on my 5760 x 1082 eyfinity setup, as well as a 144Hz 4k res monitor!
> ...I am rather thrilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later
> 
> 
> 
> We thought you had disappeared off of the face of the planet dude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope Al, I have had two near death illnesses in the last nine months and have been in hospital. very serious, and long recovery. I am back though now!
Click to expand...

well here is to hoping that you stay around for a while! I'll drink a toast to your swift recovery!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I recieved another sponsor for the AMD HPP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MicroCenter has donated A 4K mnitor to the cause so now i have the ability to test on my 5760 x 1082 eyfinity setup, as well as a 144Hz 4k res monitor!
> ...I am rather thrilled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later
> 
> 
> 
> We thought you had disappeared off of the face of the planet dude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope Al, I have had two near death illnesses in the last nine months and have been in hospital. very serious, and long recovery. I am back though now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well here is to hoping that you stay around for a while! I'll drink a toast to your swift recovery!
Click to expand...

Hey thanks buddy, been a rough year for us. between me almost dying twice and lea's epilepsy from the drunk driver, its been uphill.  thanks mate.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> i just consider it bad form personally.
> 
> If you fry it then its your fault not AMDs therefore no legitimate claim to warranty, pretty simple tbh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** please note this is not about nor directed at you. you decided if you have or do not have this, **
> 
> i believe in this little thing called integrity
> 
> it was raised in me and it is one of the core values i hold dear, the older i get and the more life experiences i have the more i lean toward it ( IE i am just about to be a dad )
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/integrity


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> i just consider it bad form personally.
> 
> If you fry it then its your fault not AMDs therefore no legitimate claim to warranty, pretty simple tbh


Talking about applying integrity to a multi-billion corporation is kind of funny considering the influence they have over government that is far more than the average person.

As I pointed out before, I think they would RMA it for you unless you explicitly say you OC'd it.

If a company RMA'd a ton of the CPUs and AMD was to determine it was from OC'ing, they'd deny them.

You have to understand the difference between something illegal and something that violates some 100 page contract -violating a contract isn't illegal or unethical - it's up to the other party to seek damages.

Yes it's not honest, but so is what most tech companies get away with: 970 4GB thing, Samsung 840 issues, Intel payola, etc.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Talking about applying integrity to a multi-billion corporation is kind of funny considering the influence they have over government that is far more than the average person.
> 
> As I pointed out before, I think they would RMA it for you unless you explicitly say you OC'd it.
> 
> If a company RMA'd a ton of the CPUs and AMD was to determine it was from OC'ing, they'd deny them.
> 
> You have to understand the difference between something illegal and something that violates some 100 page contract -violating a contract isn't illegal or unethical - it's up to the other party to seek damages.
> 
> Yes it's not honest, but so is what most tech companies get away with: 970 4GB thing, Samsung 840 issues, Intel payola, etc.


lol so it's ok to be dishonest if it benefits you? Also two wrongs make a right? I guess it comes down to morals or lack of


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol so it's ok to be dishonest if it benefits you? Also two wrongs make a right? I guess it comes down to morals or lack of


I agree that no matter who you are, it is not moral to to be misleading in the interest of benefiting yourself. But I must agree that many corporations do in fact use this type of conduct. I'm not saying it makes it rite for the consumer to do so. But I do get what he is saying.

Not to mention part of AMD's marketing strategy is to basically encourage overclocking. I'm not saying people should pump 1.7v though (and then go crying to them when their chip goes up in smoke)


----------



## eemakia

Hi guys, i'm new in the forum and i want to ask you a question that maybe you already answered: i own an Fx 8320 Vishera and have Windows 7, i need to install mandatorily the hotfixes of microsoft (KB2645594 and KB2646060)?. Because they are not listed in windows update list. Thanks


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eemakia*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm new in the forum and i want to ask you a question that maybe you already answered: i own an Fx 8320 Vishera and have Windows 7, i need to install mandatorily the hotfixes of microsoft (KB2645594 and KB2646060)?. Because they are not listed in windows update list. Thanks


 It is not mandatory and the increase is mimimal, butit is 'free perfromance' s it were:

http://www.ngohq.com/news/21092-amd-bulldozer-performance-hotfixes-for-windows-7-a.html

They are installed in a specific order, so read the directions and have at it 

you can also find them in windows update as well.


----------



## Mega Man

hahahaha ( not @ anyone in this thread but ) i love when people insult you then ask for your help

i mean seriously ??

have not heard from kya in a while. hope he is ok !


----------



## Alastair

I ha e pulled the trigger on an 8370. We don't have E series processors in South Africa yet but we do have the 8370's. And the materials I can find tell me that they are just as gold as the 8320/8370E chips. So yeah. I'll sell my 8350 for what I can get for her.


----------



## Mega Man

gl


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I ha e pulled the trigger on an 8370. We don't have E series processors in South Africa yet but we do have the 8370's. And the materials I can find tell me that they are just as gold as the 8320/8370E chips. So yeah. I'll sell my 8350 for what I can get for her.


Cool man, sounds like fun







Since I have upgraded my system to the point that all the hardware is new, I now have my old system up and running again with my old 720-BE chip. I am thinking about getting another FX chip to put in that rig. I am pretty happy with his 8320E, but maybe I will try another flavor for the old rig. I'm not sure yet









I'm sure you are looking forward to your new chip, have fun man


----------



## miklkit

I'm reaching for the trigger on one of those meself. There are just too many people getting good clock at really low voltages for them all to be flukes.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I ha e pulled the trigger on an 8370. We don't have E series processors in South Africa yet but we do have the 8370's. And the materials I can find tell me that they are just as gold as the 8320/8370E chips. So yeah. I'll sell my 8350 for what I can get for her.


You will not make mistake with 8370.

I have 8370 and 8320E. 8370 turns to be better clocker.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm reaching for the trigger on one of those meself. There are just too many people getting good clock at really low voltages for them all to be flukes.


That is exactly what I thought. And I would love to see how it compares to others on a less than stellar mobo.


----------



## gertruude

Rest in Peace Spock

he certainly did Live long and prospered


----------



## Mega Man

You will be missed.

It feels like I lost a friend.

I have been watching him my whole life


----------



## Alastair

Sad news. Especially for a trekkie like me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Hopefully he went out as quickly and peacefully as though he pinched himself on the neck


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> you wont be done today.. I still tweak mine i been workin on it for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You might get to a good point to atleast play some games though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Never done though


Well, its Feb 27 2015...almost a year and a half later. And youre right, I wasnt done within a day. Im still not done tweaking, testing, and getting everything where I want it. Its always a work in progress. Once I get something stable I add or change components. And then it starts all over again


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That is exactly what I thought. And I would love to see how it compares to others on a less than stellar mobo.


I've been quite pleased with my particular 8370 sample/CHVF-Z combo







... (I also ended up selling off my 8370E). But your motherboard might end up holding you back from the full oc potential with the new chip??

Anyways... Looking forward to seeing some results.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That is exactly what I thought. And I would love to see how it compares to others on a less than stellar mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been quite pleased with my particular 8370 sample/CHVF-Z combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... (I also ended up selling off my 8370E). But your motherboard might end up holding you back from the full oc potential with the new chip??
> 
> Anyways... Looking forward to seeing some results.
Click to expand...

This board is stronger than people give it credit for. I have mine at 4.9GHz @ 1.55V currently. The question I am asking myself is how much extra heat will the low leakage nature of the chip generate when it hits the volt wall? And will it overcome my socket temperature limit before it overtakes my current chip.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Temporarily taking apart the 8350 build to mod the case for future water cooling (for 8350 or future build). I'll also be taking a closer look at the H100i to see if there are any issues with it, try switching thermal compound and contemplate on lapping the CPU. I will check the current state of the thermal tape for the CHVFZ mosfets, etc. Hopefully I can see some improvement after some changes.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Temporarily taking apart the 8350 build to mod the case for future water cooling (for 8350 or future build). I'll also be taking a closer look at the H100i to see if there are any issues with it, try switching thermal compound and contemplate on lapping the CPU. I will check the current state of the thermal tape for the CHVFZ mosfets, etc. Hopefully I can see some improvement after some changes.


that reminds me, i ned thermal pads for mine.. i was gunna order from Fcpu.. then that debacle happened.. and i kinda forgot!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that reminds me, i ned thermal pads for mine.. i was gunna order from Fcpu.. then that debacle happened.. and i kinda forgot!


Same here. I don't know of any other place that sells the Extreme stuff yet.


----------



## Mega Man

No one does I think fcpu has a contract

But fcpu May be reopening. Either way you don't need extreme for cpu vrms


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No one does I think fcpu has a contract
> 
> But fcpu May be reopening. Either way you don't need extreme for cpu vrms


Nope, I'm using Ultra (I think it's Ultra) on mine and it keeps them nice and cool


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No one does I think fcpu has a contract
> 
> But fcpu May be reopening. Either way you don't need extreme for cpu vrms


Good to know, but I think if I am going to go through the effort of doing it, then I would like to use the best stuff I can get my hands on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, I'm using Ultra (I think it's Ultra) on mine and it keeps them nice and cool


Nice. I was wondering what normal temps are for the VRM's with stock tape? I have some optional sensors now, but I have not done a proper placement for the VRM yet. I just have one wedged in to the heat-sink for now, and getting 46C from it at load. But still it would be nice to know what kind of temp range I should expect under load.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No one does I think fcpu has a contract
> 
> But fcpu May be reopening. Either way you don't need extreme for cpu vrms


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No one does I think fcpu has a contract
> 
> But fcpu May be reopening. Either way you don't need extreme for cpu vrms
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, but I think if I am going to go through the effort of doing it, then I would like to use the best stuff I can get my hands on.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, I'm using Ultra (I think it's Ultra) on mine and it keeps them nice and cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice. I was wondering what normal temps are for the VRM's with stock tape? I have some optional sensors now, but I have not done a proper placement for the VRM yet. I just have one wedged in to the heat-sink for now, and getting 46C from it at load. But still it would be nice to know what kind of temp range I should expect under load.
Click to expand...

Well mine's under a waterblock now but i don't go over 50c even in summer (gets up to 40c here ambient)


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well mine's under a waterblock now but i don't go over 50c even in summer (gets up to 40c here ambient)


Ok ty. How did you position your sensor?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well mine's under a waterblock now but i don't go over 50c even in summer (gets up to 40c here ambient)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ty. How did you position your sensor?
Click to expand...

Oh i'm just going from NB temps, i know @The Sandman has temp sensors on his vrms.

best way i'd imagine is in between the thermal pad and heatsink/block (not sure i'd trust it on the vrm directly)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ugh.. my gpu bios isn't agreeing with w8.1 and Nvidia's latest drivers.

crash logs report thermal issues, but there are no thermal issues to be found.

gpu cores @40-50* and its VRMS are likely 60-70*

maybe its not happy i'm drawing more power then the driver and the operating system want to let me draw.. :?

(as a P.s. the bios is telling the card it can draw 345w tdp)


----------



## Johan45

Is that your bios that's modded or someone else's? I've seen modded BIOS that really throw readings off.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Modded Bios, Modded personally from original stock bios.
using KBT until i get the hang of hex editing. but so far i suck at that.. i end up with clock speeds in the 600mhz range LULZ


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Marked the case to cut tomorrow but supposed to snow. Make space for 360mm radiator at top and to temporarily allow push/pull for the H100i. Rear will be cut to allow mounting a 120mm radiator on the outside of the case while not having any tubes outside of the case. Mesh will be cut at the front, top, rear, and bottom to hopefully have less restriction to air flowing and out of the case while making things a little more quiet. Not really sure about cutting the front til I buy a 200mm radiator.

So what is the best thermal pad for VRMs? I think I read the name Fujipoly or something and where can I get it. Checked the stock thermal pads and they're not in horrible condition but want to prepare for replacing it in the near future.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> So what is the best thermal pad for VRMs? I think I read the name Fujipoly or something and where can I get it. Checked the stock thermal pads and they're not in horrible condition but want to prepare for replacing it in the near future.


I've replaced the original pads from my EK-FB C5F-Z with these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18985/thr-201/EK_Water_Block_Replacement_Thermal_PAD_A_05mm_-_100x16mm.html?tl=g8c487s1288&id=ey4SVIho&mv_pc=510 the first time and than again a second time with these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11631/thr-84/Fujipoly_ModRight_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_Blister_Pack_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html?id=ey4SVIho&mv_pc=203.

While I haven't done any extensive testing I don't see any change between the two and to be honest with the CHV-Z you need to run a thermo probe to monitor temps. With this in mind it gets rather subjective to where you place the probe which isn't the easiest thing to do accurately. It requires a comparison using a IR Thermometer and checking the NB temp sensor to get proper placement of the probe. IMHO pads are just like TIM, there really isn't that great of difference between products. I went with the latter above simply for the price difference (more material for less money) and I don't have to reorder the stuff any time I wish to change out/clean my loop.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I've replaced the original pads from my EK-FB C5F-Z with these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18985/thr-201/EK_Water_Block_Replacement_Thermal_PAD_A_05mm_-_100x16mm.html?tl=g8c487s1288&id=ey4SVIho&mv_pc=510 the first time and than again a second time with these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11631/thr-84/Fujipoly_ModRight_Premium_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_Blister_Pack_-_14_Sheet_-_150_x_100_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_60_WmK.html?id=ey4SVIho&mv_pc=203.
> 
> While I haven't done any extensive testing I don't see any change between the two and to be honest with the CHV-Z you need to run a thermo probe to monitor temps. With this in mind it gets rather subjective to where you place the probe which isn't the easiest thing to do accurately. It requires a comparison using a IR Thermometer and checking the NB temp sensor to get proper placement of the probe. IMHO pads are just like TIM, there really isn't that great of difference between products. I went with the latter above simply for the price difference (more material for less money) and I don't have to reorder the stuff any time I wish to change out/clean my loop.


Awesome thanks


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Awesome thanks


frozen actually back?


----------



## pshootr

No they are not.


----------



## OdinValk

Just went out and bought my 8350 a little while ago.. haven't popped it into my rig yet though.. replacing my FX-6300


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Just went out and bought my 8350 a little while ago.. haven't popped it into my rig yet though.. replacing my FX-6300


Wish I could just go out and buy things like that. Around where I live in the Buffalo, NY area, we do not have local stores like that anymore. The closet Microcenter is 3 hours away and the closet TigerDirect is in Canada at about 1.25 hours away. Have fun with it though.


----------



## OdinValk

Yea it's pretty convenient.... Have a Frys electronics literally within walking distance... And a micro center about a 30min drive... I have never actually been to the microcenter... I may make a trip in a couple days just to look.... Plus here in Houston there's a crap load of little mom n pop places


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

The closest Fry's/Microcenter is probably 4 hours away from where I live. So I can't really get those good deals. Best we have is a few local shops that are quite overpriced as a small business or have older products only. That and Best Buy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Just went out and bought my 8350 a little while ago.. haven't popped it into my rig yet though.. replacing my FX-6300


Welcome and congrats


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> The closest Fry's/Microcenter is probably 4 hours away from where I live. So I can't really get those good deals. Best we have is a few local shops that are quite overpriced as a small business or have older products only. That and Best Buy.


Best buy is a joke these days.. you used to be able to buy a lot of good stuff there now its just a few crappy brands and very little hardware...I remember a day when you could walk into best buy and walk out with all the parts to build a nice pc setup.... now... good luck even getting four of the 20 you need :0


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Best buy is a joke these days.. you used to be able to buy a lot of good stuff there now its just a few crappy brands and very little hardware...I remember a day when you could walk into best buy and walk out with all the parts to build a nice pc setup.... now... good luck even getting four of the 20 you need :0


Best Buy in general has gone down hill. But for PC parts at my local store it's improved since I first stepped foot into the place. Can't get PC Cases, Motherboards, but I think everything else they carry a little of. HDD, SSD, RAM, Keyboard, Mouse, Headsets, Video Card, Monitor, Fans. Very rarely they might have CPUs and CLC AiO. Always prefer online shopping for PC components as prices are usually cheaper, most of the times free shipping, and no sales tax.


----------



## OdinValk

I can still go to frys and get the same prices as online... Frys will price match ANY store online or not... And generally the online stores have free shipping anyway... I don't like waiting weeks for something for my pc... Between frys and micro cntr.. I can usually find everything I need and can still get it with same prices as Amazon or newegg etc.. and best buy is going to go down hill and hopefully gone.... frys sells all the same stuff just cheaper... And not crap brands


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I can't finish my AC:U because the PC is disassembled for modding the case, but it snowed and I can't really work on cutting up the case outside. AHHHH. Have to settle with playing GC/Wii games w/ Dolphin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I can still go to frys and get the same prices as online... Frys will price match ANY store online or not... And generally the online stores have free shipping anyway... I don't like waiting weeks for something for my pc... Between frys and micro cntr.. I can usually find everything I need and can still get it with same prices as Amazon or newegg etc.. and best buy is going to go down hill and hopefully gone.... frys sells all the same stuff just cheaper... And not crap brands


I don't hate Best Buy and wouldn't want it to be gone completely. That's bad news for anyone who doesn't buy online and that's one less store I can go in and play around with computers and other electronics before I purchase online. I've noticed that BB, Frys, etc tend to match online prices now to compete as best as possible with online retailers. With Amazon Prime or Neweggs similar programs 2 day shipping is free and 2-3 days is relatively short. At the end I ask myself do I want to drive hours to the closest Fry's/Microcenter to have them pricematch an online price (which isn't the same for me as I tend to have no sales tax for online shopping so I end up paying more buying from a store) or do I want to save money. I choose to save money. Now if I had access to a Fry's or a Microcenter even an hour away I would definitely rather drive and purchase what I need immediately.


----------



## OdinValk

Well like I said... That's my selling point... there are 3 frys stores in Houston.. North, West, and south.... The south store is a 10min walk or 30sec drive from my house... The microcenter unfortunately is about 30-45min drive they actually just mover locations...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Well like I said... That's my selling point... there are 3 frys stores in Houston.. North, West, and south.... The south store is a 10min walk or 30sec drive from my house... The microcenter unfortunately is about 30-45min drive they actually just mover locations...


Wish I had one in an 1 hour radius. Maybe once I get out of town... I'm sure I'd be spending more money with local access though. Addiction


----------



## OdinValk

Well the transplant is completed... Took out the 6300 and input the 8350... I hadn't thought about it... But my board has a dual bios.... Recently I got a checksum error while booting.. and it rebooted with the F8 bios instead of 9 that I had to load in order to stop BSOD after I had installed the 6300... though oddly I never had any issues after it reverted to 8... I wonder if I'm in for more issues with new cpu... My mobo is gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3 I don't remember the revision atm though


----------



## Mega Man

revision will be important


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Well the transplant is completed... Took out the 6300 and input the 8350... I hadn't thought about it... But my board has a dual bios.... Recently I got a checksum error while booting.. and it rebooted with the F8 bios instead of 9 that I had to load in order to stop BSOD after I had installed the 6300... though oddly I never had any issues after it reverted to 8... I wonder if I'm in for more issues with new cpu... My mobo is gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3 I don't remember the revision atm though


wouldn't be a bad idea to reformat.

same chipset, BUT your os is used to 6 threads.

did you wipe your profiles from the 6300?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Marked the case to cut tomorrow but supposed to snow.


What cutting tool do you use? Power? Keyhole saw?


----------



## OdinValk

Could you elaborate?


----------



## azcrazy

Hello every one i was able to get my computer/loop together and my 8320 and this is what i got so far.

4.3 ghz @ 1.32v (ran intelburn 10pass high)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Could you elaborate?


revision of motherboard.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Could you elaborate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> revision of motherboard.


For reference, look on the lower lefthand corner of the motherboard. If I look at the pictures of his rig closely, I can see heat pipes on the VRM heatsink, so that may indicate a Rev 4.
http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/4672/8421_big.jpg
http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3894/5499_big.jpg


----------



## OdinValk

Ah... Yea I will look when I get home... I'm pretty sure it's not a Rev.4. But the pc is running fine... No crashes... I wasn't aware that I needed to clear anything.. and I've never reinstalled os before when swapping out cpu... Hmmm I've been doing it wrong the whole time! Lol... But it sees the 8350... Sees all 8 cores ... yesterday it was idling around 30degrees.. It is a bit cooler today.. and I'm getting readings of around 18-20degrees at idle... other than furmark I have yet to put a full load onto it.. I'm hoping to see a decent rise in performance.. not that I think my 6300 was holding back my MSI 970... but it did seem that the CPU slowed it down a bit

EDIT: yea just as I had thought I remembered.. it is a Rev. 1.1


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Something not bueno just happened. I was just browsing the web when I suddenly got a bluescreen. I went to see what was going on in my BIOS and immediately noticed my CPU was still running at 4.9GHZ, but the voltage had dropped from 1.492v to 1.428v. Everything, including voltages and LLC, was still set up according to my OC profile, but somehow the vcore simply didn't run as high as it was supposed to. I reset to factory defaults and everything, including all voltages, looked perfectly fine. I did just flash my BIOS cause it's been a long while since I did that and I've done a lot of benching since then so I think it was probably corrupt. Currently running stock, won't do any stability testing tonight as it's 11.30 pm over here. I was just wondering, has anyone witnessed anything similar to this? Did a BIOS flash fix it?


----------



## Mega Man

If you have an asus board.
( on mobile can't see your rigs)
If you power it off by holding the power button it will bring up the oc failed please press f1 screen.

If you did that then it was running approx 1.4 as it will run at 100% stock

Ie it was doing fine and running normal.

Any time you are the f1 screen it will run stock


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If you have an asus board.
> ( on mobile can't see your rigs)
> If you power it off by holding the power button it will bring up the oc failed please press f1 screen.
> 
> If you did that then it was running approx 1.4 as it will run at 100% stock
> 
> Ie it was doing fine and running normal.
> 
> Any time you are the f1 screen it will run stock


Board is the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. And no, the press F1 screen didn't show up, just a typical restart. At stock it runs at 1.356 volts, so after the BSOD it was running higher than stock, but lower than I had put in, pretty much right in between the two.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If you have an asus board.
> ( on mobile can't see your rigs)
> If you power it off by holding the power button it will bring up the oc failed please press f1 screen.
> 
> If you did that then it was running approx 1.4 as it will run at 100% stock
> 
> Ie it was doing fine and running normal.
> 
> Any time you are the f1 screen it will run stock
> 
> 
> 
> Board is the ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. And no, the press F1 screen didn't show up, just a typical restart. At stock it runs at 1.356 volts, so after the BSOD it was running higher than stock, but lower than I had put in, pretty much right in between the two.
Click to expand...

Assuming you have a 8350.

When turbo is on ( again default which it would be running ) is 1.4 and extreme llc ( default ) would make it 1.426
I would check to verify imo


----------



## OdinValk

Since my rig is running well... I boosted clock to 4.6.. thinking of going up a bit more... See how easy it is to hit 5... What is curious to me... When I first bought the fx-6300 I HAD to flash bios from f8 to f9... I kept getting BSOD so ultimately had to flash the bios... Since then I randomly got a bios checksum error... And my board is dual bios It reverted back to f8... But has been working fine... And is still on the F8 bios... Should I flash it back to 9 or even the 10e beta?

I'm hoping my H100i is enough to push this thing to 5ghz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well i got my r9 290s installed today (reference coolers ugh but waterblocks on the way)... got my first black screen within 10 minutes of gaming... i need to reinstall windows but i need to get me a high capacity usb drive as i dont have dvd drive anymore...but anyhow i completely removed nvidia drivers and registry entries... then installed the amd omega drivers for both gpu and chipset...im running afterburner to set fan speed to a static value now to test a bit and see if its spiking before the fan can catch up on default profiles... anyhow this was my valley run 

Score seems low but i havent ran valley before so... im not sure what it should run but sounds low


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well i got my r9 290s installed today (reference coolers ugh but waterblocks on the way)... got my first black screen within 10 minutes of gaming... i need to reinstall windows but i need to get me a high capacity usb drive as i dont have dvd drive anymore...but anyhow i completely removed nvidia drivers and registry entries... then installed the amd omega drivers for both gpu and chipset...im running afterburner to set fan speed to a static value now to test a bit and see if its spiking before the fan can catch up on default profiles... anyhow this was my valley run
> 
> Score seems low but i havent ran valley before so... im not sure what it should run but sounds low


As long as you do a thorough job at cleaning out old drivers, you should not have to reinstall windows. I just recently changed every component in my system, and am still running my 3 1/2 year old windows install.

I do think your score is a little low, but it is going to take you some time to get things configured/tuned. I'm sure some of the guys here will get you tuned up.

Congrats on your cards.









Edit:

My bad I was comparing your valley score to my Heaven score lol. I don't think I have a valley score recorded. (plus I only have 1x GPU)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well i got my r9 290s installed today (reference coolers ugh but waterblocks on the way)... got my first black screen within 10 minutes of gaming... i need to reinstall windows but i need to get me a high capacity usb drive as i dont have dvd drive anymore...but anyhow i completely removed nvidia drivers and registry entries... then installed the amd omega drivers for both gpu and chipset...im running afterburner to set fan speed to a static value now to test a bit and see if its spiking before the fan can catch up on default profiles... anyhow this was my valley run
> 
> Score seems low but i havent ran valley before so... im not sure what it should run but sounds low


Yeah, thats a little low


----------



## tenyleaz

Hi,
This is my first attempt to OC FX8320E to 4.4GHz.





This setting passed IntelBurnTest high testing, but the temps seems high, up to 71C.
How could I improve my overclocking?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenyleaz*
> 
> Hi,
> This is my first attempt to OC FX8320E to 4.4GHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This setting passed IntelBurnTest high testing, but the temps seems high, up to 71C.
> How could I improve my overclocking?


Welcome to OCN









That's a good start in OC'ing. 71°C is a bit hot, (IIRC 72°C is the max. temp for vishira).
Higher temperatures come from the higher voltage, see if you can reduce the voltage and still maintain stability, this will help with your temps.








Apart from that, good cooling is a must for OC, what is your current cooling Setup?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, thats a little low


definitely you're both low


----------



## tenyleaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good start in OC'ing. 71°C is a bit hot, (IIRC 72°C is the max. temp for vishira).
> Higher temperatures come from the higher voltage, see if you can reduce the voltage and still maintain stability, this will help with your temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that, good cooling is a must for OC, what is your current cooling Setup?


Hi,
My CPU cooler is Cryorig C1 (see my signature).
71°C appeared at stress testing, normal gaming won't go over ~65°C. My room temp is ~25°C.
So I should try to lower CPU voltage more?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenyleaz*
> 
> Hi,
> My CPU cooler is Cryorig C1 (see my signature).
> 71°C appeared at stress testing, normal gaming won't go over ~65°C. My room temp is ~25°C.
> So I should try to lower CPU voltage more?


I'm not sure how well that cooler performs compared to others, but from my experience with thin (low-profile) fans, I suggest you swap it out for a 25mm thick fan to get the most out of that heatsink.

Personally I would go for the lowest stable voltage, but as Long as it's stable and the temps & volts aren't dangerous, you're all good!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Since my rig is running well... I boosted clock to 4.6.. thinking of going up a bit more... See how easy it is to hit 5... What is curious to me... When I first bought the fx-6300 I HAD to flash bios from f8 to f9... I kept getting BSOD so ultimately had to flash the bios... Since then I randomly got a bios checksum error... And my board is dual bios It reverted back to f8... But has been working fine... And is still on the F8 bios... Should I flash it back to 9 or even the 10e beta?
> 
> I'm hoping my H100i is enough to push this thing to 5ghz


IMHO you are asking alot out of that board if you are expecting 5ghz.


----------



## OdinValk

How so? This is a fairly decent board . Served me well thus far.... And the cpu is capable of reaching 5ghz


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO you are asking alot out of that board if you are expecting 5ghz.


The UD3 can hit 5Ghz.. that board is fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> How so? This is a fairly decent board . Served me well thus far.... And the cpu is capable of reaching 5ghz


What revision do you have? I had the UD3 rev 1.1 a while back and i fried my vrm's trying to reach 5ghz.

The UD5 i tried later was much better and capable of handling higher overclocks due to better heat sinks on the vrm's etc. but even that board wasn't close in performance than my sabertooth i own now.


----------



## tenyleaz

Tried lower voltage some bit.
Now highest temperature become 68°C.











Will keep lower when have free time!


----------



## OdinValk

I also have the 1.1 revision of the UD3... And thus far reached 4.7ghz with great temps on all fronts.... The biggest reason for buying this chip was bc my 6300 not keeping up with my gtx 970.... And so far this is doing it... So pushing to 5ghz. Isn't hugely important... Just love to try and push things


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO you are asking alot out of that board if you are expecting 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> The UD3 can hit 5Ghz.. that board is fine.
Click to expand...

IIRC not all revision can do this? i choose to be prudent until he posts his Rev.

Willing to be wrong about it, just rather be safe about it then not.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenyleaz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good start in OC'ing. 71°C is a bit hot, (IIRC 72°C is the max. temp for vishira).
> Higher temperatures come from the higher voltage, see if you can reduce the voltage and still maintain stability, this will help with your temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that, good cooling is a must for OC, what is your current cooling Setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My CPU cooler is Cryorig C1 (see my signature).
> 71°C appeared at stress testing, normal gaming won't go over ~65°C. My room temp is ~25°C.
> So I should try to lower CPU voltage more?
Click to expand...

Yeah you are not gonna go far with that cooler.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO you are asking alot out of that board if you are expecting 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> The UD3 can hit 5Ghz.. that board is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIRC not all revision can do this? i choose to be prudent until he posts his Rev.
> 
> Willing to be wrong about it, just rather be safe about it then not.
Click to expand...

Rev 3 and 4 have the hard coded throttling


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO you are asking alot out of that board if you are expecting 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> The UD3 can hit 5Ghz.. that board is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIRC not all revision can do this? i choose to be prudent until he posts his Rev.
> 
> Willing to be wrong about it, just rather be safe about it then not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rev 3 and 4 have the hard coded throttling
Click to expand...

And i am wrong, Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ebduncan

The ud3 any revision should be able to hit 5ghz on a good cpu. Heck my rev 1.0 did it. The f9 bios was the best for me.

Its a solid board, granted your vrm section isn't warped preventing the vrm heatsink from losing contact with some of the mosfets. There is a fix for this if you care to make a back plate for the board. Like I did. I posted a how-to awhile back in the gigabyte board club. You definitely need active cooling on the VRM's, but the bigger problem with the UD3 is the actual board warping even with good cooling.

I moved on my from ud3, went to the Asrock Extreme 9, another solid board from my findings. Still running at 5ghz


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Okay, so reflashing the BIOS and reapplying my OC settings seems to have fixed it. Vcore has been rock solid for several hours now and 10 runs of IBT AVX went by smoothly as well.


----------



## Johan45

@ebduncan, the Rev.3 of this board was terrible for throttling with no way to turn it off. Now I thought they had fixed that in rev4 but no first hand experience. There was a member on OCF that took his 8150 to 4.6 with 1.488v on a H100 and he didn't experience any throttling. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/741239-FX-8-Core-with-Gigabyte-GA-990FXA-UD3%28REV4%29


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Okay, so reflashing the BIOS and reapplying my OC settings seems to have fixed it. Vcore has been rock solid for several hours now and 10 runs of IBT AVX went by smoothly as well.


I bet there was no issue.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I bet there was no issue.


Well, there was that BSOD and the voltage being off, but you could be right. Wouldn't be the first time I waste time fixing problems that only exist in my head.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Any of you 290 guys had the black screen hardlock issue? Did you fix it? I've been reading a lot of posts about it and some people think it's due to the clocks fluctuating (uldp)...some people are saying it's like an over power limit issue... I've also read the theory that default fan curve can't keep up under fast heat changes....I've had it twice so far but I haven't disabled uldp yet and I haven't done the few good ideas from the 290 club for the overclocking bits but I plan to this afternoon...both of my cards are locked and both have elpdia memory but I'm hopeful I can get it sorted...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Any of you 290 guys had the black screen hardlock issue? Did you fix it? I've been reading a lot of posts about it and some people think it's due to the clocks fluctuating (uldp)...some people are saying it's like an over power limit issue... I've also read the theory that default fan curve can't keep up under fast heat changes....I've had it twice so far but I haven't disabled uldp yet and I haven't done the few good ideas from the 290 club for the overclocking bits but I plan to this afternoon...both of my cards are locked and both have elpdia memory but I'm hopeful I can get it sorted...


ive had lockups when i try to go higher than 1100 so i know its a poor overclocker.....no matter what settings i use

fan curve works fine for me


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Any of you 290 guys had the black screen hardlock issue? Did you fix it? I've been reading a lot of posts about it and some people think it's due to the clocks fluctuating (uldp)...some people are saying it's like an over power limit issue... I've also read the theory that default fan curve can't keep up under fast heat changes....I've had it twice so far but I haven't disabled uldp yet and I haven't done the few good ideas from the 290 club for the overclocking bits but I plan to this afternoon...both of my cards are locked and both have elpdia memory but I'm hopeful I can get it sorted...


I've had black screen locks when overclocking the VRAM without adding voltage.....

Went away as soon as I gave it a nudge to +50mv, and went stable all the way up to 1500.

Honestly, I do get blackish/greenish dead wakes like once every 2 or 3 weeks after sitting asleep for hours..... even when not overclocking. I think it's drivers, cause I'm using this 14.9 garbage, and haven't updated yet.
The card works flawlessly other than the black screen every couple weeks, and it always starts right up.

It only makes me nervous when my wife has been working on some homework all day, and doesn't save it, and then walks away for a few hours.
I am always scared that I am going to click the mouse and get that deadly black/green screen, and she is going to lose a paper or something.... I see myself not getting any "special attention







" for weeks if this were to happen...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've had black screen locks when overclocking the VRAM without adding voltage.....
> 
> Went away as soon as I gave it a nudge to +50mv, and went stable all the way up to 1500.
> 
> Honestly, I do get blackish/greenish dead wakes like once every 2 or 3 weeks after sitting asleep for hours..... even when not overclocking. I think it's drivers, cause I'm using this 14.9 garbage, and haven't updated yet.
> The card works flawlessly other than the black screen every couple weeks, and it always starts right up.
> 
> It only makes me nervous when my wife has been working on some homework all day, and doesn't save it, and then walks away for a few hours.
> I am always scared that I am going to click the mouse and get that deadly black/green screen, and she is going to lose a paper or something.... I see myself not getting any "special attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " for weeks if this were to happen...


im getting the hard lock where both monitors go black screen and unresponsive until power off by the button...this was both times running a 3d application pretty hard...metro last light with all settings maxed....but only at 1080p so I would imagine it should have no issue running that in cfx...even though ll can be demanding...also I read ll is more prone to causing the black screen issue which is why I've been running it


----------



## Alastair

My 8370 arrives tomorrow I can't wait!


----------



## Tasm

FX comrades, take a look:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544216/home-review-fx-8350-4-8-vs-i5-4690k-4-5-single-gpu-crossfire


----------



## OdinValk

So the question remains... SHOULD I update my boards (Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3) bios? I HAD to do it when I first installed my now replaced FX-6300 to stop crashes and BSOD.. but at some point my board reverted back to F8... I have installed the 8350 and had the PC running solid for 3 days.. no crashes or BSOD....


----------



## Mega Man

i dont know the ud3s well enough to tell you i would check the 990fxa CLUB


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> So the question remains... SHOULD I update my boards (Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3) bios? I HAD to do it when I first installed my now replaced FX-6300 to stop crashes and BSOD.. but at some point my board reverted back to F8... I have installed the 8350 and had the PC running solid for 3 days.. no crashes or BSOD....


Maybe you had a bios crash. They have two chips and one of them is for recovery. You can't write to it but it will rewrite your bios if it's corrupt and won't boot IIRC.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe you had a bios crash. They have two chips and one of them is for recovery. You can't write to it but it will rewrite your bios if it's corrupt and won't boot IIRC.


Yea my board has dual bios... And I did get a checksum error.... And it reverted to F8... But everything boots and runs fine.... So I'm kind of on the fence about what to do... A month or 2 ago I reflashed to F9 and a week or 2 later... Had a checksum error again... So Idk... But I figure since everything is good now..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> im getting the hard lock where both monitors go black screen and unresponsive until power off by the button...this was both times running a 3d application pretty hard...metro last light with all settings maxed....but only at 1080p so I would imagine it should have no issue running that in cfx...even though ll can be demanding...also I read ll is more prone to causing the black screen issue which is why I've been running it


I'm getting those weird blackscreens on mine as well with the default BIOS. Even at stock speeds. Switched to PT bios and went on with no issues!

Just can't remember what it actually is. But try PT3, PT1T, and PT1. Some cards won't accept some of these BIOS so try each of them.

I was able to max my memory clocks to 1625 via AB and 1750 via trixxx.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Cut up my case today. Just sanding/dulling the edges tomorrow and then hopefully I can put the PC back together. Can't wait to see if push/pull helps the H100i when going above 1.5V. Tired of gaming on a Gaming Laptop. I just hope nothing bad happened to the motherboard while being out of the case.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, thats a little low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely you're both low
Click to expand...

Big differance between stock and overclocked mate....


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Big differance between stock and overclocked mate....


I dont know what you guys are complaining about, beat me hands down.



Mind you it is only a 270x


----------



## Alastair

I recieved a package today. I wonder what's inside?


Oh boy oh boy!










Ignore the messy bed. Got awoken from my nap by the courier guy.

1449 this particular chip


More to follow.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I recieved a package today. I wonder what's inside?
> 
> 
> Oh boy oh boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the messy bed. Got awoken from my nap by the courier guy.
> 
> 1449 this particular chip
> 
> 
> More to follow.


you call that messy rofl....hopefully you can get some sweet numbers with it...anyway I hope to get to test and play with the settings drivers and stuff soon but it's touch and go last couple of days because my fiance is.having lupus related seizures which is some scary stuff...but I did alleviate my black screen issue by disabling ulps and resetting crossfire...so far after 2 hours gaming in last light no black screen...before it would run possibly 3 minutes and black screen every time


----------



## Alastair

Stock Vid for my 8370 according to my BIOS is 1.3V. A whole 75mv lower than my 8350.


According to HW Info it reads my stock VID is 1.288. So I set 1.285V. Let's see what happens! NB vid is 1.15V. Another 50mv lower than my 8350.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe you had a bios crash. They have two chips and one of them is for recovery. You can't write to it but it will rewrite your bios if it's corrupt and won't boot IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea my board has dual bios... And I did get a checksum error.... And it reverted to F8... But everything boots and runs fine.... So I'm kind of on the fence about what to do... A month or 2 ago I reflashed to F9 and a week or 2 later... Had a checksum error again... So Idk... But I figure since everything is good now..
Click to expand...

I've always said if it ain't broke don't fix it. There's usually no reason whatsoever to update your bios unless you're experiencing issues.
Just let it go , if you have USB probs/ change OS or something then maybe an update is in order.


----------



## Alastair

Just passed 10 IBT runs on very high. 4.0GHz with 1.285 30.4C average on the cores. 48.6C average on the socket. Keep in mind my socket fan was off because no need at this speed. Pulling 183W from the walk at idle. 330 at IBT load. Works out at 132W once 90% efficiency has been taken into account. Dropping it to 1.27. I wanna see how low she can go at stock speeds.

Update Edit: this was done at 1.1V CPU-NB (50mv below VID) with 1600MHz RAM. Upping to 1866 causes it to fail. Testing now 1.2625V vcore and 1.125 CPU-NB at 1866.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just passed 10 IBT runs on very high. 4.0GHz with 1.285 30.4C average on the cores. 48.6C average on the socket. Keep in mind my socket fan was off because no need at this speed. Pulling 183W from the walk at idle. 330 at IBT load. Works out at 132W once 90% efficiency has been taken into account. Dropping it to 1.27. I wanna see how low she can go at stock speeds.


bugger the low speeds haha we want the high ones!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just passed 10 IBT runs on very high. 4.0GHz with 1.285 30.4C average on the cores. 48.6C average on the socket. Keep in mind my socket fan was off because no need at this speed. Pulling 183W from the walk at idle. 330 at IBT load. Works out at 132W once 90% efficiency has been taken into account. Dropping it to 1.27. I wanna see how low she can go at stock speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> bugger the low speeds haha we want the big ones!
Click to expand...

Ah. That shall be revealed tomorrow my friend. I just wanted to make sure this thing worked at stock speeds first.







Now I wanna show her undervolting performance. For the power conscious members. And then tomorrow I will go balls to the wall on clocks and voltage.







and we shall then see where my M5A99Fx taps out.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ah. That shall be revealed tomorrow my friend. I just wanted to make sure this thing worked at stock speeds first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wanna show her undervolting performance. For the power conscious members. And then tomorrow I will go balls to the wall on clocks and voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we shall then see where my M5A99Fx taps out.


i see an image......5ghz at 1.48 volts normal use lol and another image......4.8ghz ibt stable lol before throttling 4.9+


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ah. That shall be revealed tomorrow my friend. I just wanted to make sure this thing worked at stock speeds first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wanna show her undervolting performance. For the power conscious members. And then tomorrow I will go balls to the wall on clocks and voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we shall then see where my M5A99Fx taps out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see an image......5ghz at 1.48 volts normal use lol and another image......4.8ghz ibt stable lol before throttling 4.9+
Click to expand...

on my 8350 I could do 4.9Ghz at 1.55. But i was on the edge. I am wondering if I will reach the same or better clocks. Or will these newer lower leakage chips cause my socket temp to tap out before I get there.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> on my 8350 I could do 4.9Ghz at 1.55. But i was on the edge. I am wondering if I will reach the same or better clocks. Or will these newer lower leakage chips cause my socket temp to tap out before I get there.


i think ull get same clocks bu ton less volts....its just a guess though

im like a kid waiting for his sweets lol, wanted to know if u reach high clocks as im thinking of doing same


----------



## Alastair

You are on a kitty though. So you should be able to do better than me on that fact alone.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You are on a kitty though. So you should be able to do better than me on that fact alone.


yes but what i meant is if u can do it then ill be able to do it....i was gonna give my son the cpu that performs the worst lol he has the m5a99x evo board which is one down from your board


----------



## weespid

Hello fellow 83xx owners i finally fulfilled my urge to upgrade bu dumping my 6100 for this 8350 as you can see the chips previous owner did not care too much for it i receved it half socketed in an free hp mobo



i then proceeded to straghtin the pins to the best of my ability which is enough to insert it in to the socket i can say it is not an zif socket any more











sadly when i got the chip all the pins wernt there and i broke one off in the straghting process but it posted although would olny run the fsb at 194 and the vrms felt like they could cook an egg if i just changed the oc option in bios to manual it would fail to post so there was still work to be done i finally solved the problem by takeing some telephone wire and cutting slightly longer then the socket hole



this allowed it to post at 200 fsb and does not randomly throttle any more (vrm's nice and cool)

one interesting thing i noticed between this and my 6100 is that there are no more risers on the 4 corners of the chip and at the same volts it runs almost the same tempture on my 212 evo

my current clocks are 4.7 ghz 1.51v 2600fsb 1.375v 1600 9-9-9-24 ram 2600 ht 1.38v bus 200 fsb as 205 made cpu-nb unstable

stock is 1.4v core 2000mhz fsb and 2000mhz ht bus
i do not know why my fsb and ht bus run at non stock frequencies when i reset my settings

core reaches 64 degrees max in non avx ibt everything else in in the 40's

my mb is an 990fx extreme 9

i also have an weird problem where if i raise my cpu-nb it auto over volts to 1.400v without touching the voltages with it on manual

also as you can see to top of the chip looks pretty beat up wondering what you guys recommend go and lap it leave it as is or any thing else people can think of

oc is very basic right now but passes 10 runs of standard ibt no errors have not had much time for anything else









thanks for reading and for the suggestions









edit: moved pictures around


----------



## Alastair

Shame man. Why does he draw the short straw. Just kidding.







.

Yeah M5A99X has the same VRM's as far as I am aware. So it should clock fairly well with experienced hands.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Hello fellow 83xx owners i finally fulfilled my urge to upgrade bu dumping my 6100 for this 8350 as you can see the chips previous owner did not care too much for it i receved it half socketed in an free hp mobo
> 
> 
> 
> i then proceeded to straghtin the pins to the best of my ability which is enough to insert it in to the socket i can say it is not an zif socket any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly when i got the chip all the pins wernt there and i broke one off in the straghting process but it posted although would olny run the fsb at 194 and the vrms felt like they could cook an egg if i just changed the oc option in bios to manual it would fail to post so there was still work to be done i finally solved the problem by takeing some telephone wire and cutting slightly longer then the socket hole
> 
> 
> 
> this allowed it to post at 200 fsb and does not randomly throttle any more (vrm's nice and cool)
> 
> one interesting thing i noticed between this and my 6100 is that there are no more risers on the 4 corners of the chip and at the same volts it runs almost the same tempture on my 212 evo
> 
> my current clocks are 4.7 ghz 1.51v 2600fsb 1.375v 1600 9-9-9-24 ram 2600 ht 1.38v bus 200 fsb as 205 made cpu-nb unstable
> 
> stock is 1.4v core 2000mhz fsb and 2000mhz ht bus
> i do not know why my fsb and ht bus run at non stock frequencies when i reset my settings
> 
> core reaches 64 degrees max in non avx ibt everything else in in the 40's
> 
> my mb is an 990fx extreme 9
> 
> i also have an weird problem where if i raise my cpu-nb it auto over volts to 1.400v without touching the voltages with it on manual
> 
> also as you can see to top of the chip looks pretty beat up wondering what you guys recommend go and lap it leave it as is or any thing else people can think of
> 
> oc is very basic right now but passes 10 runs of standard ibt no errors have not had much time for anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for reading and for the suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: moved pictures around


Why would you buy such a buggered chip though?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why would you buy such a buggered chip though?


because it was cheep $50 cdn with motherboard (not one in pictures) and i sold my old 6100 for $50 so esscencaly from my point of view at least an free cpu upgrade + mb that may be used in an nas box with an Athlon x2 or sempron so its not an complete loss if chip repair fails. also the 8350 still retails for over $200 in canada


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why would you buy such a buggered chip though?


Dunno, if it was a tenner, I'd give it a go!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> because it was cheep $50 cdn with motherboard (not one in pictures) and i sold my old 6100 for $50 so esscencaly from my point of view at least an free cpu upgrade + mb that may be used in an nas box with an Athlon x2 or sempron so its not an complete loss if chip repair fails. also the 8350 still retails for over $200 in canada


50 sounds a bit steep, did you know it was in such bad condition before you bought it?
Good Job on Fixing it by the way, I think I would have binned it as soon as I saw bent Pins


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Hello fellow 83xx owners i finally fulfilled my urge to upgrade bu dumping my 6100 for this 8350 as you can see the chips previous owner did not care too much for it i receved it half socketed in an free hp mobo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i then proceeded to straghtin the pins to the best of my ability which is enough to insert it in to the socket i can say it is not an zif socket any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly when i got the chip all the pins wernt there and i broke one off in the straghting process but it posted although would olny run the fsb at 194 and the vrms felt like they could cook an egg if i just changed the oc option in bios to manual it would fail to post so there was still work to be done i finally solved the problem by takeing some telephone wire and cutting slightly longer then the socket hole
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this allowed it to post at 200 fsb and does not randomly throttle any more (vrm's nice and cool)
> 
> one interesting thing i noticed between this and my 6100 is that there are no more risers on the 4 corners of the chip and at the same volts it runs almost the same tempture on my 212 evo
> 
> my current clocks are 4.7 ghz 1.51v 2600fsb 1.375v 1600 9-9-9-24 ram 2600 ht 1.38v bus 200 fsb as 205 made cpu-nb unstable
> 
> stock is 1.4v core 2000mhz fsb and 2000mhz ht bus
> i do not know why my fsb and ht bus run at non stock frequencies when i reset my settings
> 
> core reaches 64 degrees max in non avx ibt everything else in in the 40's
> 
> my mb is an 990fx extreme 9
> 
> i also have an weird problem where if i raise my cpu-nb it auto over volts to 1.400v without touching the voltages with it on manual
> 
> also as you can see to top of the chip looks pretty beat up wondering what you guys recommend go and lap it leave it as is or any thing else people can think of
> 
> oc is very basic right now but passes 10 runs of standard ibt no errors have not had much time for anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for reading and for the suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: moved pictures around


That's terrible that someone would sell you something in that bad of shpe but kudos to you for your ingenuity. Telephone wire, that rocks man. +rep for that one.


----------



## Alastair

Well. Here are some more results for my 8370.

Looks like 1.275V is as low on the Vcore as I can go for the stock 4GHz. I can do 1.1 on the CPU-NB with ram at 1600MHz. But i need to keep the NB at 1.15V for 1866 or above. Vid values as I said again are 1.288V for Vcore and 1.15V for CPU-NB. Core temps. 28C average underload. Socket. 46C average. So far I an impressed. Can't wait for tomorrow when the real fun starts. For now it is goodnight. It's 1115 PM here.

EDIT. Can anyone tell me what the stock VID values are for E series chips? Just for comparison?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Hello fellow 83xx owners i finally fulfilled my urge to upgrade bu dumping my 6100 for this 8350 as you can see the chips previous owner did not care too much for it i receved it half socketed in an free hp mobo
> 
> 
> 
> i then proceeded to straghtin the pins to the best of my ability which is enough to insert it in to the socket i can say it is not an zif socket any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly when i got the chip all the pins wernt there and i broke one off in the straghting process but it posted although would olny run the fsb at 194 and the vrms felt like they could cook an egg if i just changed the oc option in bios to manual it would fail to post so there was still work to be done i finally solved the problem by takeing some telephone wire and cutting slightly longer then the socket hole
> 
> 
> 
> this allowed it to post at 200 fsb and does not randomly throttle any more (vrm's nice and cool)
> 
> one interesting thing i noticed between this and my 6100 is that there are no more risers on the 4 corners of the chip and at the same volts it runs almost the same tempture on my 212 evo
> 
> my current clocks are 4.7 ghz 1.51v 2600fsb 1.375v 1600 9-9-9-24 ram 2600 ht 1.38v bus 200 fsb as 205 made cpu-nb unstable
> 
> stock is 1.4v core 2000mhz fsb and 2000mhz ht bus
> i do not know why my fsb and ht bus run at non stock frequencies when i reset my settings
> 
> core reaches 64 degrees max in non avx ibt everything else in in the 40's
> 
> my mb is an 990fx extreme 9
> 
> i also have an weird problem where if i raise my cpu-nb it auto over volts to 1.400v without touching the voltages with it on manual
> 
> also as you can see to top of the chip looks pretty beat up wondering what you guys recommend go and lap it leave it as is or any thing else people can think of
> 
> oc is very basic right now but passes 10 runs of standard ibt no errors have not had much time for anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for reading and for the suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: moved pictures around


well you said suggestions are welcome. So here we go. Normal IBT does not stress these processors very hard. Run AVX-IBT and come back and tell us if the 212 was able to keep that chip from melting at 4.7GHz. Because those of experience will tell you that a properly stable OC at 4.7GHz is Noctua NHD14/15 and other high end dual tower territory. You will be lucky if you get 4.4-4.5Ghz IBT AVX stable. And to verify actual stability 20runs of very high or above is recommend. For basic stability 10runs of very high is ok. But I found that passing 10 runs I would still crash sometimes. On that same OC I failed run 12 of 20. Upped the voltage to 1.55V passed 20 runs and not an issue since. But now i gotta start gain with this 8370.


----------



## PolRoger

@Alastair

You should post up the stock P-States for your sample from CPUZ...

Set everything in BIOS to stock default and click tools at the bottom of CPUZ and then save report to TXT. Scroll down a little in the saved report and it will list the P-States.

I think I saved the P-States for my previous 8370E... I'll have to look.

Edit: 8370E P-States


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Dunno, if it was a tenner, I'd give it a go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 sounds a bit steep, did you know it was in such bad condition before you bought it?
> Good Job on Fixing it by the way, I think I would have binned it as soon as I saw bent Pins


thanks i did not really know the reason i did not ask so i can only speculate. the mb i got only officially supports bulldozer cps's. So i can assume the kid ( the guy i bought it from looked about 12-14 years old) did not do his research went to upgrade the chip and the computer did not boot any more left the chip exposed on an desk for a while dropped pencils or something on to it (i did this once to an old celeron p4 era ) about the scratches on top i did not know about those until i cleaned off the thrumal paste at home )

while maybe i should rephrase what i said in the previous post the guy was selling the motherboard and he said he woud through in his broken 8350 ( so i technically overplayed slightly for the motherboard)

also this is an good thing as it may finally push me to mod an case a to an Beige one at that with some uber budget water cooling

any way i think i remember from your mod log you have bf4 how does it play on your sig rig because i still have an hard time breaking 60 fps with the 6950's from my sig med -high -ulta mix on the 8350 (note those cards have not been in my sig rig for a while now will update that now)

edit now this post is gonna get long








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's terrible that someone would sell you something in that bad of shpe but kudos to you for your ingenuity. Telephone wire, that rocks man. +rep for that one.


thanks although as i said before i knew the pins where broken but not that is was gouged
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well you said suggestions are welcome. So here we go. Normal IBT does not stress these processors very hard. Run AVX-IBT and come back and tell us if the 212 was able to keep that chip from melting at 4.7GHz. Because those of experience will tell you that a properly stable OC at 4.7GHz is Noctua NHD14/15 and other high end dual tower territory. You will be lucky if you get 4.4-4.5Ghz IBT AVX stable. And to verify actual stability 20runs of very high or above is recommend. For basic stability 10runs of very high is ok. But I found that passing 10 runs I would still crash sometimes. On that same OC I failed run 12 of 20. Upped the voltage to 1.55V passed 20 runs and not an issue since. But now i gotta start gain with this 8370.


thanks i will try that and tell you how it goes







i sadly wont be able to do anything on that build until next Monday i don't have much more for cooling lieing around the house may be able to get an h60 not that i think its much better. i figured that ibt non avx was not as stressful because on my 6100 at 4.5 1.51v it coud run ibt all day but one core would fail prime 95 with in 20 min i used that oc from main rig discharge until i sold it no real crashes that i know of but when it was my main rig i ran it 4.4


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well. Here are some more results for my 8370.
> 
> Looks like 1.275V is as low on the Vcore as I can go for the stock 4GHz. I can do 1.1 on the CPU-NB with ram at 1600MHz. But i need to keep the NB at 1.15V for 1866 or above. Vid values as I said again are 1.288V for Vcore and 1.15V for CPU-NB. Core temps. 28C average underload. Socket. 46C average. So far I an impressed. Can't wait for tomorrow when the real fun starts. For now it is goodnight. It's 1115 PM here.
> 
> EDIT. Can anyone tell me what the stock VID values are for E series chips? Just for comparison?


don't think it will help much since I.don't have 8370 but my 8320e vid is 1.18...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well. Here are some more results for my 8370.
> 
> Looks like 1.275V is as low on the Vcore as I can go for the stock 4GHz. I can do 1.1 on the CPU-NB with ram at 1600MHz. But i need to keep the NB at 1.15V for 1866 or above. Vid values as I said again are 1.288V for Vcore and 1.15V for CPU-NB. Core temps. 28C average underload. Socket. 46C average. So far I an impressed. Can't wait for tomorrow when the real fun starts. For now it is goodnight. It's 1115 PM here.
> 
> EDIT. Can anyone tell me what the stock VID values are for E series chips? Just for comparison?
> 
> 
> 
> don't think it will help much since I.don't have 8370 but my 8320e vid is 1.18...
Click to expand...

I was expecting something like that. I guess it's relative. I mean 1.18V for what? 3.3 or is it 3.5GHz sounds pretty normal. I guess if you were to up that to 4 you might need 1.25 or so.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was expecting something like that. I guess it's relative. I mean 1.18V for what? 3.3 or is it 3.5GHz sounds pretty normal. I guess if you were to up that to 4 you might need 1.25 or so.


3.2...yeah this thing does great until you break 4.5 then it eats volts...for 4.8 to be ibt very high stable its taking 1.525 under load


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was expecting something like that. I guess it's relative. I mean 1.18V for what? 3.3 or is it 3.5GHz sounds pretty normal. I guess if you were to up that to 4 you might need 1.25 or so.


I posted my previous 8370E P-States here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/46850#post_23622352


----------



## Benjiw

What does overclocking the PCIE do? Default is 100 but I don't understand what it does?


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well. Here are some more results for my 8370.
> 
> Looks like 1.275V is as low on the Vcore as I can go for the stock 4GHz. I can do 1.1 on the CPU-NB with ram at 1600MHz. But i need to keep the NB at 1.15V for 1866 or above. Vid values as I said again are 1.288V for Vcore and 1.15V for CPU-NB. Core temps. 28C average underload. Socket. 46C average. So far I an impressed. Can't wait for tomorrow when the real fun starts. For now it is goodnight. It's 1115 PM here.
> 
> EDIT. Can anyone tell me what the stock VID values are for E series chips? Just for comparison?


Would love to see what this board maxes out at. I've been thinking of getting a custom loop but if I can't get a higher clock with my board anyway I might postpone and get a kitty first. Currently running my 8350 @ 4.9GHz, vcore 1 bump below 1.5v.


----------



## fx63007850

my overclock on my 8350 wit h a gigabyte 970a-ud3p (rev 1, f2g bios), fully stable with 20 rounds of ibt at max settings,

on hwinfo my vrms would hit 110c while stressing, but at gaming max was 71c while playing advance warfare for a hour

do you reckon i be able to push for 5ghz or should i just stay at 4.8ghz


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> thanks i did not really know the reason i did not ask so i can only speculate. the mb i got only officially supports bulldozer cps's. So i can assume the kid ( the guy i bought it from looked about 12-14 years old) did not do his research went to upgrade the chip and the computer did not boot any more left the chip exposed on an desk for a while dropped pencils or something on to it (i did this once to an old celeron p4 era ) about the scratches on top i did not know about those until i cleaned off the thrumal paste at home )
> 
> while maybe i should rephrase what i said in the previous post the guy was selling the motherboard and he said he woud through in his broken 8350 ( so i technically overplayed slightly for the motherboard)
> 
> also this is an good thing as it may finally push me to mod an case a to an Beige one at that with some uber budget water cooling
> 
> any way i think i remember from your mod log you have bf4 how does it play on your sig rig because i still have an hard time breaking 60 fps with the 6950's from my sig med -high -ulta mix on the 8350 (note those cards have not been in my sig rig for a while now will update that now)


I see, if you got it for free then you're on to a winner!
A beigemod is a must, pm me your thread when you start









As for BF4, I haven't DL'd the latest patch yet (got the message when I wanted to play today and decided to play CSGO instead) but last time I played it, it ran really well, the 8350 was a noticeable improvement over the Pheonom II x4 965 @ 3.9GHz. The only times I saw it under 60FPS was in Pearl Market and seige of shanghai when the building falls down. I play on high/ultra settings, if you're interested I can PM you my exact settings.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What does overclocking the PCIE do? Default is 100 but I don't understand what it does?


From what I've read about it. It overclocks your PCIE lanes bandwidth (most of us aren't even using all of PCIE2 bandwidth any way) , which your video cards use and anything else connected via the PCIE slots. I've also read it can gain you a few FPS in gaming and benchmarks, depending on the system. NOW HERE's WHAT I DON'T LIKE, alot of what I am seeing about this is, it can corrupt your hard drives if overclocked to far. Some say 105 to 110 is safe, others 120 and others say 103 corrupted their system. Either way it doesn't look like the performance benefit is worth it unless your benchmarking. I'm scared to try it LOL!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What does overclocking the PCIE do? Default is 100 but I don't understand what it does?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What does overclocking the PCIE do? Default is 100 but I don't understand what it does?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read about it. It overclocks your PCIE lanes bandwidth (most of us aren't even using all of PCIE2 bandwidth any way) , which your video cards use and anything else connected via the PCIE slots. I've also read it can gain you a few FPS in gaming and benchmarks, depending on the system. NOW HERE's WHAT I DON'T LIKE, alot of what I am seeing about this is, it can corrupt your hard drives if overclocked to far. Some say 105 to 110 is safe, others 120 and others say 103 corrupted their system. Either way it doesn't look like the performance benefit is worth it unless your benchmarking. I'm scared to try it LOL!
Click to expand...

basically yes... more or less


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I recieved a package today. I wonder what's inside?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy oh boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the messy bed. Got awoken from my nap by the courier guy.
> 
> 1449 this particular chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to follow.


Yay,, new toy! Let the fun begin









Wow, the courier guy "actually is" the "courier guy" LOL


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Yay,, new toy! Let the fun begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the courier guy "actually is" the "courier guy" LOL


yeah the slogan is both funny and disturbing lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> *What does overclocking the PCIE do?* Default is 100 but I don't understand what it does?


Risks Data corruption in the worst way... anything that is connected to that PCIe bus.. (sata, and usb iirc) that contains sensitive data is at risk.

not worth the risk IMHO, gains are not noticeable


----------



## Streetdragon

I made a little Bios update on my sabertooth 990FX 2.0. Now when i overclock from 4,8 to 4,9, with fsb fix 200, and run Prime95 one core is not crashing anymore, but i get warnings, that i have a ILLEGAL SUMOUT or Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. When i run the small ffts or IBT everything is working without problems. Even on 5Ghz with 1,536V (bumbs at loud to 1,56V)
DDR is at 1600 with 9 9 9 24 33 @1,65V. Everything else is on AUTO
4,8 works with this settings and 1,5V perfekt.
but when i push the multi 0,5 (4,9) or 1 more(5GHz)
i get this warnings. No Errors. So i dont now what is wrong now. IBT and Small FFTS works fine without problems or to much heat.
Did i only reached the max clock of my chip or does my Motherboard breaks me?

I only disabled all energy savings and the turbo. Everything else is on AUTO. Only the ram is a bit faster, but even when i clock it to the stock speed (1333 @ CL9 @1,6V) i get the same results


----------



## Ty85

So after these previous 4687 pages, can anyone provide the top 3 stable OC settings for the 9590? (water cooled of course)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I made a little Bios update on my sabertooth 990FX 2.0. Now when i overclock from 4,8 to 4,9, with fsb fix 200, and run Prime95 one core is not crashing anymore, but i get warnings, that i have a ILLEGAL SUMOUT or Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. When i run the small ffts or IBT everything is working without problems. Even on 5Ghz with 1,536V (bumbs at loud to 1,56V)
> DDR is at 1600 with 9 9 9 24 33 @1,65V. Everything else is on AUTO
> 4,8 works with this settings and 1,5V perfekt.
> but when i push the multi 0,5 (4,9) or 1 more(5GHz)
> i get this warnings. No Errors. So i dont now what is wrong now. IBT and Small FFTS works fine without problems or to much heat.
> Did i only reached the max clock of my chip or does my Motherboard breaks me?
> 
> I only disabled all energy savings and the turbo. Everything else is on AUTO. Only the ram is a bit faster, but even when i clock it to the stock speed (1333 @ CL9 @1,6V) i get the same results


I would bump up the CPU_NB voltage a bit. That's likely the culprit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> So after these previous 4687 pages, can anyone provide the top 3 stable OC settings for the 9590? (water cooled of course)


Short answer is not really. I would start at 4.7 with stock volts and test and bump the multi by .5, see how far it goes, then adjust accordingly. These FX CPUs are all over the map as far as capabilities. I've had quite a few and not one is the same as the next. I've had an 8320 that would clock to 5.0 with 1.45v and an 8350 that needed 1.65v to do the same. On average for the 5.0 mark 1.5-1.55v CPU_NB at 2400 with 1.25-1.3v but that's just a rough outline.


----------



## Alastair

Testing 4.3GHz at 1.3V on my 8370 now. Making our way up slowly.


----------



## Streetdragon

I gave the CPU/NB 1,3V, but it is still not Blend Stable. But i can game without problems. I think i let it like that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Testing 4.3GHz at 1.3V on my 8370 now. Making our way up slowly.


zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Testing 4.3GHz at 1.3V on my 8370 now. Making our way up slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzz
Click to expand...

Maybe we will get to 4.6 by the time I hit the sack.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I gave the CPU/NB 1,3V, but it is still not Blend Stable. But i can game without problems. I think i let it like that


What is this ram you have. Is it a matched kit or mixed ram?


----------



## Streetdragon

Slot2 and Slot4 are G:Skill F3-10666CLP-4GBRL 2x4 Slot1 and 3 are free!
I removed the other 2 modules

Clocked from 1333CL9 to 1600CL9
But even with stock clocks i have the same problems


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Testing 4.3GHz at 1.3V on my 8370 now. Making our way up slowly.


If your chip is anything like mine, I think you will likely get 4.6 with about 1.38v. Good luck and have fun


----------



## hawker-gb

My 8370 needs 1,33 for 4,7ghz


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> My 8370 needs 1,33 for 4,7ghz


Yes but you do not do proper stability testing. You only do the "quote" quick test "/quote"









If you have a 20 pass test on very high with those clocks/voltage, then pls share. If you posted it already and I missed it, then pls disregard my comment.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Yes but you do not do proper stability testing. You only do the "quote" quick test "/quote"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a 20 pass test on very high with those clocks/voltage, then pls share. If you posted it already and I missed it, then pls disregard my comment.


I think it was posted.
Also for 4,9 it needs 1,39

To be sure here it is:


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I think it was posted.
> Also for 4,9 it needs 1,39
> 
> To be sure here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like under load your at more like 1.356, which is still very good. 37C max on core, you must have some good cooling.

Anyways, it appears that you have a nice chip.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I made a little Bios update on my sabertooth 990FX 2.0. Now when i overclock from 4,8 to 4,9, with fsb fix 200, and run Prime95 one core is not crashing anymore, but i get warnings, that i have a ILLEGAL SUMOUT or Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. When i run the small ffts or IBT everything is working without problems. Even on 5Ghz with 1,536V (bumbs at loud to 1,56V)
> DDR is at 1600 with 9 9 9 24 33 @1,65V. Everything else is on AUTO
> 4,8 works with this settings and 1,5V perfekt.
> but when i push the multi 0,5 (4,9) or 1 more(5GHz)
> i get this warnings. No Errors. So i dont now what is wrong now. IBT and Small FFTS works fine without problems or to much heat.
> Did i only reached the max clock of my chip or does my Motherboard breaks me?
> 
> I only disabled all energy savings and the turbo. Everything else is on AUTO. Only the ram is a bit faster, but even when i clock it to the stock speed (1333 @ CL9 @1,6V) i get the same results


so many things are missing here.

first i know that is not the mobos issue

my bet it is a cooling issue

you need to fill out rigbuilder, ( see my sig ) and put it in your sig.

and i need bios screenshots
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> So after these previous 4687 pages, can anyone provide the top 3 stable OC settings for the 9590? (water cooled of course)


sure, start ocing, you will need between
1.4-1.8v vcore
1.1v-1.4v cpu/nb
1.1v-1.2v nb
for
4.0-5.0ish ( maybe more ) ghz
~2400-2600cpu/nb

hope it helps


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks like under load your at more like 1.356, which is still very good. 37C max on core, you must have some good cooling.


Yup,1,356 under load.

Cooling is Coolermaster Nepton 280L with 4 Scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm.
Also,vent on VRMs and on back of MBO.

Here is on 5ghz but only on "high" . I am sure it will pass but i am reluctant to push it because my PSU is not up for task (CX600w)


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Yup,1,356 under load.
> 
> Cooling is Coolermaster Nepton 280L with 4 Scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm.
> Also,vent on VRMs and on back of MBO.


I wonder what load voltage it would need to pass at 4.8? Mine needs 1.419v-1.428v (fluctuates) under load at 4.8


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> So after these previous 4687 pages, can anyone provide the top 3 stable OC settings for the 9590? (water cooled of course)


I'm on the 8350 and this is what I need.



Your on the 9590, so it should take a little less voltage.

It's not 20 runs of IBT, but you get the general idea anyway.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I wonder what load voltage it would need to pass at 4.8? Mine needs 1.419v-1.428v (fluctuates) under load at 4.8


Under load at 5ghz it goes to 1,464.

Must check for 4,8.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Yup,1,356 under load.
> 
> Cooling is Coolermaster Nepton 280L with 4 Scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm.
> Also,vent on VRMs and on back of MBO.
> 
> Here is on 5ghz but only on "high" . I am sure it will pass but i am reluctant to push it because my PSU is not up for task (CX600w)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can't be sure until you see it pass hehe. But still, even 10/high seems very good for clock/voltage. You should get a new PSU


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm on the 8350 and this is what I need.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the 9590, so it should take a little less voltage.
> 
> It's not 20 runs of IBT, but you get the general idea anyway.


Vcore/temps.. Makes me want to ditch my big air for a loop. Thanks a lot Chris


----------



## diggiddi

I just passed the IBT test @ 4.6ghz 1.263v. I thought IBTwas supposed to be a bad test for FX cpus or?

edit: hmm I did notice my results are negative


----------



## Mega Man

neg = failed


----------



## diggiddi

Do I need to increase cpu voltage then, what range should I be looking at?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Do I need to increase cpu voltage then, what range should I be looking at?


4.6 will likely require 1.38v minimum and most likely higher on the 8350. But judging by your previous post, you will likely not enjoy the temps after bumping up the vcore.


----------



## diggiddi

Ok thanks I'l try it out +rep Pshootr


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Vcore/temps.. Makes me want to ditch my big air for a loop. Thanks a lot Chris


LOL! Water cool that sucker man.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Ok thanks I'l try it out +rep Pshootr


No problem and good luck. Watch your temps closely. And thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> LOL! Water cool that sucker man.


Ya, maybe one day. For now I am trying to enjoy my first high end air cooler for awhile. I must confess though, I do look at WC kits from time to time.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> No problem and good luck. Watch your temps closely. And thank you.
> Ya, maybe one day. For now I am trying to enjoy my first high end air cooler for awhile. I must confess though, I do look at WC kits from time to time.


Careful now...once you get the bug for it...your done.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Careful now...once you get the bug for it...your done.


This... i went from having medium air.... to having a h220x... to having h220x and two extra rads.... now ive got two gpu blocks another pump another rad and fittings coming...started out at 200 dollars... then went to 400... now im about 800 in...in the space of six months or so :0 But its nice to see temps going lower and clocks going higher


----------



## Mega Man

pffft

i have more in rads in one rig then you have in blocks and rads


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> This... i went from having medium air.... to having a h220x... to having h220x and two extra rads.... now ive got two gpu blocks another pump another rad and fittings coming...started out at 200 dollars... then went to 400... now im about 800 in...in the space of six months or so :0 But its nice to see temps going lower and clocks going higher


What were your clocks on just the H220x?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Careful now...once you get the bug for it...your done.


Oh ya, I can only imagine. I just rebuilt my whole pc, and it all started with a new GPU. Now none of the parts are the same, and all my old parts are all back together again lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> This... i went from having medium air.... to having a h220x... to having h220x and two extra rads.... now ive got two gpu blocks another pump another rad and fittings coming...started out at 200 dollars... then went to 400... now im about 800 in...in the space of six months or so :0 But its nice to see temps going lower and clocks going higher


Ya, I have been watching you







I must admit the H220x is very appealing at its price-point, but I can see how you would only want to add on to it after the fact









I have been looking at the XSPC kits mostly, but I am still trying to keep the bug at bay. (Telling myself that 4.8 is good enough)







lol


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Oh ya, I can only imagine. I just rebuilt my whole pc, and it all started with a new GPU. Now none of the parts are the same, and all my old parts are all back together again lol.
> Ya, I have been watching you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit the H220x is very appealing at its price-point, but I can see how you would only want to add on to it after the fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the XSPC kits mostly, but I am still trying to keep the bug at bay. (Telling myself that 4.8 is good enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


HA!HA!HA!HA!HA! Snicker! yeah good luck with that.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What were your clocks on just the H220x?


4.6 @ 1.48 and then 4.8 @ 1.524 when I switched to the saber but this chip is a piggy over 4.5...after I added rads I never overclocked further it just helped my [email protected] the h220x and h240x are the best values hands down you get a quality pump block and rad that is easily expandable at a price you can't beat...imo those two kits and the phanteks pro and luxe are the two best values right now


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Oh ya, I can only imagine. I just rebuilt my whole pc, and it all started with a new GPU. Now none of the parts are the same, and all my old parts are all back together again lol.
> Ya, I have been watching you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit the H220x is very appealing at its price-point, but I can see how you would only want to add on to it after the fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the XSPC kits mostly, but I am still trying to keep the bug at bay. (Telling myself that 4.8 is good enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


When I was at 4.8, I actually managed to convince myself that I didn't need to push higher. But after replacing my fans and getting up to 4.9 I've been restless the whole time cause I'm so close to 5GHz, I just need a little more cooling...
And I'm preparing to drop all my savings on a custom loop to get that 100MHz and hopefully make less noise getting there. That OC bug is really hurting my wallet. And I imagine it won't get better once I finish studying and get a job, cause the more money I have, the more I can spend!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quick question? RAM disks, any good, do they work, have downloaded the AMD version, and wanted to know if anyone has used it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quick question? RAM disks, any good, do they work, have downloaded the AMD version, and wanted to know if anyone has used it.


If AMD had a quad channel system that you could jam 128GB into = great. But we don't have it. So I would say not worth. A ram disk if you have 32GB of ram would barely fit the OS.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Testing 4.3GHz at 1.3V on my 8370 now. Making our way up slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your chip is anything like mine, I think you will likely get 4.6 with about 1.38v. Good luck and have fun
Click to expand...

If my new chip was like yours I would be horribly dissapointed. Because my 8350 needed 1.368V for 4.5V. Thankfully my 8370 isn't. I took a shot in the dark and loaded up 4.5 at 1.32 and she just passed 10 very high runs. I'm moving it down to 1.308V now and testing that.


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm on the 8350 and this is what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the 9590, so it should take a little less voltage.
> 
> It's not 20 runs of IBT, but you get the general idea anyway.


I'm already past that and running currently @ 5.170 but thanks for the info indeed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure, start ocing, you will need between
> 1.4-1.8v vcore
> 1.1v-1.4v cpu/nb
> 1.1v-1.2v nb
> for
> 4.0-5.0ish ( maybe more ) ghz
> ~2400-2600cpu/nb
> 
> hope it helps


Yes I'm slowly benching up currently @ 5.170 core speed stable and will soon push for more after my Swiftech 240x arrives for additional cooling







Just wanted to see if anyone has passed where I am currently with my stable build so far.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm on the 8350 and this is what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the 9590, so it should take a little less voltage.
> 
> It's not 20 runs of IBT, but you get the general idea anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already past that and running currently @ 5.170 but thanks for the info indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure, start ocing, you will need between
> 1.4-1.8v vcore
> 1.1v-1.4v cpu/nb
> 1.1v-1.2v nb
> for
> 4.0-5.0ish ( maybe more ) ghz
> ~2400-2600cpu/nb
> 
> hope it helps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm slowly benching up currently @ 5.170 core speed stable and will soon push for more after my Swiftech 240x arrives for additional cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone has passed where I am currently with my stable build so far.
Click to expand...

I must ask. How did you determine stability?

What are you using for cooling?
What motherboard?

And do you have proof of this stability in the form of screenshots?

In other news. My 8370 seems to be a lot better than my old 8350. 1.308V at 4.5GHz was stable for 10 runs very high on AVX IBT. I'll upload screenies when I am done. I don't think I can get 4.5 on any lower voltages though. I am testing at 1.296 now but although the first four runs have passed the GFLOPs are all over the place 77, 87,79,80. So yeah. I think I will run 1.296 again. If not than we shall see if I can surpass my old clock record of 4.9GHz on the little motherboard that could.


----------



## Alastair

Going from 4.0 @ 1.288V to 4.5 at 1.296V has only netted a 35W increase of consumption at the wall. Quite impressive for an extra 500MHz. Clearly not close to the volt wall just yet.

Passed 4.5GHz @ 1.296V. Lovely round results around the 87-88GFLOPs mark. 1.288V failed. Moving up to 4.6GHz. 4.6GHz @ 1.296V failed.


----------



## Ty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I must ask. How did you determine stability?
> 
> What are you using for cooling?
> 
> What motherboard?
> 
> And do you have proof of this stability in the form of screenshots?


I must ask. How did you determine stability?
Running PC 24/7 and stress testing with various programs.

What are you using for cooling?
Right now I have an X61 but I'm waiting for my Swiftech 240-x to arrive so I can push this 9590 even further.

What motherboard?
ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS

And do you have proof of this stability in the form of screenshots?
CPU-Z


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I must ask. How did you determine stability?
> 
> What are you using for cooling?
> 
> What motherboard?
> 
> And do you have proof of this stability in the form of screenshots?
> 
> 
> 
> I must ask. How did you determine stability?
> Running PC 24/7 and stress testing with various programs.
> 
> What are you using for cooling?
> Right now I have an X61 but I'm waiting for my Swiftech 240-x to arrive so I can push this 9590 even further.
> 
> What motherboard?
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS
> 
> And do you have proof of this stability in the form of screenshots?
> CPU-Z
Click to expand...

What sort of programs for stress?

Mobo and cooling looks good. But I would imagine that CLC must be sweating bricks now.

CPU-Z doesn't confirm stability. It just proves you were able to validate at 0% load on your CPU at the given speed.

I don't wanna doubt you. But there have been so many people running in here claiming 5+ GHz stable. But when asked for the proof they buckle under the pressure.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I must ask. How did you determine stability?
> 
> What are you using for cooling?
> 
> What motherboard?
> 
> And do you have proof of this stability in the form of screenshots?
> 
> 
> 
> I must ask. How did you determine stability?
> Running PC 24/7 and stress testing with various programs.
> 
> What are you using for cooling?
> Right now I have an X61 but I'm waiting for my Swiftech 240-x to arrive so I can push this 9590 even further.
> 
> What motherboard?
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS
> 
> And do you have proof of this stability in the form of screenshots?
> CPU-Z
Click to expand...

What Stress testing are you doing and with what programs?

And could you take a screencap of CPU-Z whilst said stress test is running?


----------



## Streetdragon

I made 15 Very High IBT without problems.
Temps were like that:
Socket MAX 67
Core MAX 60
VCOREE-1 MAX 72
VCore went to MAX 1,572V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











But blend still fails...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test. or
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4



I have the same results, when i set the CPU/NB Voltage to AUTO


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ty85*
> 
> I'm already past that and running currently @ 5.170 but thanks for the info indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm slowly benching up currently @ 5.170 core speed stable and will soon push for more after my Swiftech 240x arrives for additional cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone has passed where I am currently with my stable build so far.


The CHVF-Z/9590 makes for a nice combo.









I usually run my chip at ~4.9/5.0 and I've also tested/run some at ~5.1... If you can keep the Vishera cool they can run higher...









Just a brief (15min.) RealBench @5.2 4x4GB DDR3-2133C9:


Edit: Added 10 passes IBT (Very High) @5.2GHz 4x4GB:

Idle:

Load:


----------



## Alastair

I Next batch of news is in. 4.6GHz passed preliminary 10 very high runs with 1.332V.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I made 15 Very High IBT without problems.
> Temps were like that:
> Socket MAX 67
> Core MAX 60
> VCOREE-1 MAX 72
> VCore went to MAX 1,572V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But blend still fails...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
> Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test. or
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same results, when i set the CPU/NB Voltage to AUTO


you want 20x very high. 10 very high runs is good for just basic stability testing. But if you want your machine to be rock solid. 20 or more is where it is at.


----------



## Alastair

Hey Gurty. You should be getting excited now. 10x runs very high. 4.7GHz @ 1.368V. Passed. Cranking up to 4.8.


----------



## miklkit

Now I'm getting interested. At that vcore it should be running around 35C.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Gurty. You should be getting excited now. 10x runs very high. 4.7GHz @ 1.368V. Passed. Cranking up to 4.8.


nice...excited for you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Gurty. You should be getting excited now. 10x runs very high. 4.7GHz @ 1.368V. Passed. Cranking up to 4.8.


takes a lot for me to get excited tese days









keep going

haha


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> neg = failed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 4.6 will likely require 1.38v minimum and most likely higher on the 8350. But judging by your previous post, you will likely not enjoy the temps after bumping up the vcore.


CPU voltage in bios is set at 1.308v, I increased the offset to +0.08125v from auto and it passed 20 runs this time, hwinfo and AMD overdrive are still showing 1.2625 and 1.263 respectively what gives?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If my new chip was like yours I would be horribly dissapointed. Because my 8350 needed 1.368V for 4.5V. Thankfully my 8370 isn't. I took a shot in the dark and loaded up 4.5 at 1.32 and she just passed 10 very high runs. I'm moving it down to 1.308V now and testing that.


Wow, that's awesome man. Maybe I should do some testing again now that I have the CHVFZ. You might want to try 20 passes before you lower the voltage for any given OC.

Sounds like your chip is doing very nice though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> CPU voltage in bios is set at 1.308v, I increased the offset to +0.08125v from auto and it passed 20 runs this time, hwinfo and AMD overdrive are still showing 1.2625 and 1.263 respectively what gives?


I think you are experiencing vdroop? Maybe try a higher LLC setting?


----------



## Streetdragon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Goes up to 1,57V

I call it stable!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes up to 1,57V
> 
> I call it stable!


Grats on 5 GHz

Wow 47 GFLOPS, is that AVX version of IBT? I have never seen GFLOPS that low before on an FX chip.

I wonder what the reason is?

47 is about what my quad phenom gets at 3.4 GHz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Grats on 5 GHz
> 
> Wow 47 GFLOPS, is that AVX version of IBT? I have never seen GFLOPS that low before on an FX chip.
> 
> I wonder what the reason is?
> 
> 47 is about what my quad phenom gets at 3.4 GHz


that low is not avx version


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Grats on 5 GHz
> 
> Wow 47 GFLOPS, is that AVX version of IBT? I have never seen GFLOPS that low before on an FX chip.
> 
> I wonder what the reason is?
> 
> 47 is about what my quad phenom gets at 3.4 GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that low is not avx version


I thought that looked weird to me too. I don't think it is IBT AVX.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that low is not avx version


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I thought that looked weird to me too. I don't think it is IBT AVX.


Ah ok, so that is likely why it's producing 47 Gflops. I figured so, but I wasn't sure. I know that sometimes IBT-AVX will show lower Gflops at times, but I have never seem them come out that low on an OC'd FX chip.


----------



## Mega Man

ok so ... i am pissed

i paid for shipping delivery guarantee by today



when asked

they stated it was canceled due to poor weather in the area...

this is the "poor weather"



anyone else see the issue,

IT WAS NOT EVEN ATTEMPTED TO BE DELIVERED


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok so ... i am pissed
> 
> i paid for shipping delivery guarantee by today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when asked
> 
> they stated it was canceled due to poor weather in the area...
> 
> this is the "poor weather"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else see the issue,
> 
> IT WAS NOT EVEN ATTEMPTED TO BE DELIVERED


Ouch







Would be nice if they at least told the truth about whatever issue occurred. Instead of apparently a feeble attempt at being dishonest?

I guess your shipping fee should be refunded though, even though it sux to have to wait longer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> neg = failed
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 4.6 will likely require 1.38v minimum and most likely higher on the 8350. But judging by your previous post, you will likely not enjoy the temps after bumping up the vcore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU voltage in bios is set at 1.308v, I increased the offset to +0.08125v from auto and it passed 20 runs this time, hwinfo and AMD overdrive are still showing 1.2625 and 1.263 respectively what gives?
Click to expand...

vid and vcore are 2 different things

on some other mobos vid=vcore, but that i snot how asus does it

i can show you where it is if you show me a screenshot

but there is alot of explanation of vdroop

i will tell you DONT use AOD if you oced through bios on asus, it WILL raise your voltage, but it is in additionto what you already have in bios !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice if they at least told the truth about whatever issue occurred. Instead of apparently a feeble attempt at being dishonest?
> 
> I guess your shipping fee should be refunded though, even though it sux to have to wait longer.


yea would be fine but i didnt have one i pay for the newegg premier ( other wise i would of gladly paid ) because 1 i order alot from newegg 2 i get free shipping upgrades which is why i bought the service, saves me monies each year

so yea, i " paid " for it, just not at time of purchase

i have edited this many times and every time i hit submit it changes ( from what i changed it to )

@Streetdragon

i almost guarantee it is not stable

you need ibtavx from the first post of this thread


----------



## The Sandman

All this talk about stability with 10 runs on very high








Here's where I left off two weeks ago





This is only my starting point (CPU VID 1.475) and of course stability is always subjective but please don't call an OC stable with only 10 runs of very high.
Gaming stable at best!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> vid and vcore are 2 different things
> 
> on some other mobos vid=vcore, but that i snot how asus does it
> 
> i can show you where it is if you show me a screenshot
> 
> but there is alot of explanation of vdroop
> 
> i will tell you DONT use AOD if you oced through bios on asus, it WILL raise your voltage, but it is in additionto what you already have in bios !
> yea would be fine but i didnt have one i pay for the newegg premier ( other wise i would of gladly paid ) because 1 i order alot from newegg 2 i get free shipping upgrades which is why i bought the service, saves me monies each year
> 
> so yea, i " paid " for it, just not at time of purchase


I understand that frustration in all likelyhood it was weather in states they had to ship through unless it was in your area and didn't ship out...then id be pissed...I paid for overnight for a car part once...it.didn't come...they were closed on Sundays and holiday was Monday...didn't get part till Wednesday...their excuse..."we were overloaded" needless to say I got my 102 bucks back


----------



## Mega Man

considering it "arrived" at 8:30am. in denver ( less then a 45min drive from my house with no traffic )

there is NO excuse

NONE

if you cant guarantee a delivery, dont. they did


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Now I'm getting interested. At that vcore it should be running around 35C.


Yeah. I have 640mm of rad and I reached about 36C on the cores and about 52C on the socket on that run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey Gurty. You should be getting excited now. 10x runs very high. 4.7GHz @ 1.368V. Passed. Cranking up to 4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> takes a lot for me to get excited tese days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep going
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

Well I got 4.8 at 1.414V at 10 runs. Trying to lower that down to 1.404.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If my new chip was like yours I would be horribly dissapointed. Because my 8350 needed 1.368V for 4.5V. Thankfully my 8370 isn't. I took a shot in the dark and loaded up 4.5 at 1.32 and she just passed 10 very high runs. I'm moving it down to 1.308V now and testing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's awesome man. Maybe I should do some testing again now that I have the CHVFZ. You might want to try 20 passes before you lower the voltage for any given OC.
> 
> Sounds like your chip is doing very nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> CPU voltage in bios is set at 1.308v, I increased the offset to +0.08125v from auto and it passed 20 runs this time, hwinfo and AMD overdrive are still showing 1.2625 and 1.263 respectively what gives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are experiencing vdroop? Maybe try a higher LLC setting?
Click to expand...

Yes you do t need to tell me man. I am the one who normally tells people 20 runs over 10. But i am just using it for initial stability. I do not feel like running 20 runs for an OC I won't be using. Once I start hitting my boards limit, cause it looks like that is what I will hit first, and I start dialling in my DRAM and CPU-NB OC's for my 24/7 speed that is when I shall worry about 20 runs.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> All this talk about stability with 10 runs on very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where I left off two weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is only my starting point (CPU VID 1.475) and of course stability is always subjective but please don't call an OC stable with only 10 runs of very high.
> Gaming stable at best!


Just for initial testing. When I have found speed I am happy with 24/7 I will be cranking that up to 20 or 30 runs of very high and then 10 runs of maximum to test out the ram stability. When I say an OC I am happy with. I mean at the point at which my motherboard starts sweating bricks.


----------



## Alastair

The volt wall is starting to hit hard now. 4.0 @ 1.272V >> 4.5 @ 1.296V >> 4.6 @ 1.332V 4.7 @ 1.368 >> 4.8 @ 1.404V >> 4.9 @ 1.435. My board is starting to take some strain. Socket is now up to 68C.


----------



## Streetdragon

I tried the IBT from this thread, Yes there it is unstable.
But it can go through small ffts in prime95, pass the other IBT 20 runs, passes Cinebench and Realbench.
Evolve and Elite Dangerous are stable too, so i think it is ok for me.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I tried the IBT from this thread, Yes there it is unstable.
> But it can go through small ffts in prime95, pass the other IBT 20 runs, passes Cinebench and Realbench.
> Evolve and Elite Dangerous are stable too, so i think it is ok for me.


if you running windows 8 did you run it on windows 7 mode?

Just made that mistake now and forgot it has to be done for it to pass lol.. and had to edit this post out ..

Was going crazy was even failing at stock lol..


----------



## FlanK3r

Someone here with good FX-8320E or 8300?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Someone here with good FX-8320E or 8300?


a few good 8320e chips here..not this one though lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The volt wall is starting to hit hard now. 4.0 @ 1.272V >> 4.5 @ 1.296V >> 4.6 @ 1.332V 4.7 @ 1.368 >> 4.8 @ 1.404V >> 4.9 @ 1.435. My board is starting to take some strain. Socket is now up to 68C.


Still quite good numbers.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Someone here with good FX-8320E or 8300?


My 8370 is proving to be substantially better than my 8350. Especially considering I am board limited.

Right now I am testing [email protected] 1.425V (BIOS setting)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I tried the IBT from this thread, Yes there it is unstable.
> But it can go through small ffts in prime95, pass the other IBT 20 runs, passes Cinebench and Realbench.
> Evolve and Elite Dangerous are stable too, so i think it is ok for me.


See I wouldn't. If you can't pass AVX IBT for at least 20 runs of high then you are not stable. Small FFT's only tests the cores. Not the memory. IBT tests not just your CPU but your memory as well. I could pass 10 runs of IBT on very high and I would still crash in games. Once I added enough juice to get 20 very high runs in did the random instability and crashing in games stop. Trust me. Don't call it stable until you are AT LEAST 6 hours BLEND stable or 20X very High IBT AVX stable.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> See I wouldn't. If you can't pass AVX IBT for at least 20 runs of high then you are not stable. Small FFT's only tests the cores. Not the memory. IBT tests not just your CPU but your memory as well. I could pass 10 runs of IBT on very high and I would still crash in games. Once I added enough juice to get 20 very high runs in did the random instability and crashing in games stop. Trust me. Don't call it stable until you are AT LEAST 6 hours BLEND stable or 20X very High IBT AVX stable.


you can do a custom small fft run with 3/4 ram, i prefe rthis to ibt


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Someone here with good FX-8320E or 8300?


I think my 8320E is fairly good, but I am on air and have only clocked it up to 4.8 so far. It is at 4.8 with around 1.428v peaks according to the ITE reading on HWINFO64. Although the VIN0 for the ROG sensors is showing peaks of 1.462v. I have not checked using the Pro-Belt yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My 8370 is proving to be substantially better than my 8350. Especially considering I am board limited.
> 
> Right now I am testing [email protected] 1.425V (BIOS setting)


Cool beans man. What is the peak voltage in HWINFO64 at 4.9?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Someone here with good FX-8320E or 8300?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my 8320E is fairly good, but I am on air and have only clocked it up to 4.8 so far. It is at 4.8 with around 1.428v peaks according to the ITE reading on HWINFO64. Although the VIN0 for the ROG sensors is showing peaks of 1.462v. I have not checked using the Pro-Belt yet.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My 8370 is proving to be substantially better than my 8350. Especially considering I am board limited.
> 
> Right now I am testing [email protected] 1.425V (BIOS setting)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool beans man. What is the peak voltage in HWINFO64 at 4.9?
Click to expand...

I had to up it to 1.4325 in the BIOS. And at that setting it fluctuated between 1.425 and 1.44 with an average of 1.433.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I tried the IBT from this thread, Yes there it is unstable.
> But it can go through small ffts in prime95, pass the other IBT 20 runs, passes Cinebench and Realbench.
> Evolve and Elite Dangerous are stable too, so i think it is ok for me.


i dont know why everyone thinks cinebench is a stability test, it is a bench mark !

as for the rest, it is up to you


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My 8370 is proving to be substantially better than my 8350. Especially considering I am board limited.
> 
> Right now I am testing [email protected] 1.425V (BIOS setting)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I had to up it to 1.4325 in the BIOS. And at that setting it fluctuated between 1.425 and 1.44 with an average of 1.433.


That sounds nice to me. At 4.8, my ITE reading is 1.428 max, 1.419 average. Seems that our chips scale similar in voltage (yours seems a little better). But on the ROG sensor VIN0, I am seeing higher max reading of 1.442, and average of 1.409. I would like to read from the Pro-Belt one day.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My 8370 is proving to be substantially better than my 8350. Especially considering I am board limited.
> 
> Right now I am testing [email protected] 1.425V (BIOS setting)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I had to up it to 1.4325 in the BIOS. And at that setting it fluctuated between 1.425 and 1.44 with an average of 1.433.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds nice to me. At 4.8, my ITE reading is 1.428 max, 1.419 average. Seems that our chips scale similar in voltage (yours seems a little better). But on the ROG sensor VIN0, I am seeing higher max reading of 1.442, and average of 1.409. I would like to read from the Pro-Belt one day.
Click to expand...

My 4.8 result was 1.404. But keeping in mind I am on pure multiplier OC's. Just figuring out ballpark voltages when I start cranking up the RAM and NB speed.

Any way. Now for the big one. Testing 5.0 at 1.45V. Getting negative results so I can't be too far away.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My 4.8 result was 1.404. But keeping in mind I am on pure multiplier OC's. Just figuring out ballpark voltages when I start cranking up the RAM and NB speed.
> 
> Any way. *Now for the big one. Testing 5.0 at 1.45V*. Getting negative results so I can't be too far away.


now this is what i was waiting for lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My 4.8 result was 1.404. But keeping in mind I am on pure multiplier OC's. Just figuring out ballpark voltages when I start cranking up the RAM and NB speed.
> 
> Any way. *Now for the big one. Testing 5.0 at 1.45V*. Getting negative results so I can't be too far away.
> 
> 
> 
> now this is what i was waiting for lol
Click to expand...

I hope my board can handle it.







it's a hard ask from this board. But considering the voltages are so much lower than my old 8350 and therefore power draw significantly lower (about 60watts less from the wall vs my 8350 at 4.9) it's probably a lot less stressful on these VRM's


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My 4.8 result was 1.404. But keeping in mind I am on pure multiplier OC's. Just figuring out ballpark voltages when I start cranking up the RAM and NB speed.
> 
> Any way. Now for the big one. Testing 5.0 at 1.45V. Getting negative results so I can't be too far away.


4.8 with1.404v for 20 passes would be really good, hopefully you will make 20 passes like that.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

PC is back together and back at it to go for a higher OC. Temps seem to have improved but I can't tell because I didn't write down the temps last time. Starting off with 4.9GHz with 1.512V. Turned off all efficiency settings, RAM at 1600MHz, and stock NB speeds. Hopefully nothing else screws with the stability of the system.

Passed IBT AVX Very High 20 Runs and running Max 20 Runs currently. Due to LLC voltage runs at 1.524v sometimes though. Might have to try a lesser LLC setting to see if it's better off. Temps are much better. I remember temps reaching the limit when I first tried 1.5V+. Now temps stay around 52/53C and Thermal Margins of 16-20C. No crazy temp spikes either. Max 20 Runs passed. WOOT.

.:edit:.

One question guys. Do you prefer setting your LLC so that the motherboard overvolts the CPU a little than what you have set in the BIOS or would you rather prefer the motherboard to undervolt the CPU a little than what you have set in the BIOS. For me the CHVFZ with Ultra-High LLC will tack on .01v vcore most of the time when the CPU is being stressed.


----------



## Benjiw

Is there a market for the 8350 at all? thinking of selling my 5ghz chip for an 8370 instead.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Another question. When I set my vcore to 1.55V it actually stays at 1.53V. Does that mean the CPU is actually only getting 1.53V? In that case it's okay to raise my vcore even higher like 1.57v+ as long as temps are okay?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> PC is back together and back at it to go for a higher OC. Temps seem to have improved but I can't tell because I didn't write down the temps last time. Starting off with 4.9GHz with 1.512V. Turned off all efficiency settings, RAM at 1600MHz, and stock NB speeds. Hopefully nothing else screws with the stability of the system.
> 
> Passed IBT AVX Very High 20 Runs and running Max 20 Runs currently. Due to LLC voltage runs at 1.524v sometimes though. Might have to try a lesser LLC setting to see if it's better off. Temps are much better. I remember temps reaching the limit when I first tried 1.5V+. Now temps stay around 52/53C and Thermal Margins of 16-20C. No crazy temp spikes either. Max 20 Runs passed. WOOT.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> One question guys. Do you prefer setting your LLC so that the motherboard overvolts the CPU a little than what you have set in the BIOS or would you rather prefer the motherboard to undervolt the CPU a little than what you have set in the BIOS. For me the CHVFZ with Ultra-High LLC will tack on .01v vcore most of the time when the CPU is being stressed.


If I undervolt on my board using high LLC I have to pump loads of volts into the chip at idle because the vdroop is far too big for it to be viable, so high LLC is the one I go with.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If I undervolt on my board using high LLC I have to pump loads of volts into the chip at idle because the vdroop is far too big for it to be viable, so high LLC is the one I go with.


Did you mean Ultra-High is what you would go with or do you mean High. Seems to me you meant Ultra-High. Like you said I have to pump loads of volts with High LLC to get the CPU to the Vcore I want while its being stressed. The next question would be, if Cool&Quiet is enabled shouldn't voltages be low at idle? If that's true then High LLC would be better than Ultra-High right?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Another question. When I set my vcore to 1.55V it actually stays at 1.53V. Does that mean the CPU is actually only getting 1.53V? In that case it's okay to raise my vcore even higher like 1.57v+ as long as temps are okay?


Crank it up to 1.7v as long as temps are fine I don't see an issue? If your socket, VRM, CPU and other temps are fine then its a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Did you mean Ultra-High is what you would go with or do you mean High. Seems to me you meant Ultra-High. Like you said I have to pump loads of volts with High LLC to get the CPU to the Vcore I want while its being stressed. The next question would be, if Cool&Quiet is enabled shouldn't voltages be low at idle? If that's true than High LLC would be better than Ultra-High right?


Voltages will only drop when using offset voltages set in bios for cool and quiet to work correctly. Also I did mean Ultra high yes sorry.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Crank it up to 1.7v as long as temps are fine I don't see an issue? If your socket, VRM, CPU and other temps are fine then its a thumbs up from me.


Alright. I'll see what happens. Currently I'm testing 4.9GHz with Vcore set to 1.55V. 8350 runs vcore at 1.536V when Idle, and when stressed runs at 1.512V. Current Temps w/ IBT AVX Max is 54C Socket and 56C Core. Those are Max Temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Voltages will only drop when using offset voltages set in bios for cool and quiet to work correctly. Also I did mean Ultra high yes sorry.


Thanks for that. In that case I'll have to either look into using offset voltages in the future (no time now) and continue using Ultra-High LLC.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Alright. I'll see what happens. Currently I'm testing 4.9GHz with Vcore set to 1.55V. 8350 runs vcore at 1.536V when Idle, and when stressed runs at 1.512V. Current Temps w/ IBT AVX Max is 54C Socket and 56C Core. Those are Max Temps.
> Thanks for that. In that case I'll have to either look into using offset voltages (which I don't really want to at least for now) or continue using Ultra-High LLC.


Nothing wrong with offset voltages, I found testing my overclocks much easier as in a few mins my coolant etc would be really cold and as a result my voltage requirements came down slightly. I think I stopped using offset voltages because I couldn't work out my CPU/NB voltages properly and I kept on getting random freezing issues. When I have more time in summer I'll retry it again because I want to set everything up ready to give Chernobyl over to my girlfriend.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nothing wrong with offset voltages, I found testing my overclocks much easier as in a few mins my coolant etc would be really cold and as a result my voltage requirements came down slightly. I think I stopped using offset voltages because I couldn't work out my CPU/NB voltages properly and I kept on getting random freezing issues. When I have more time in summer I'll retry it again because I want to set everything up ready to give Chernobyl over to my girlfriend.


I agree nothing wrong with it, it may be the best option honestly for getting the most power out of it while trying to conserve as much energy as possible. I just don't have the time currently to begin learning something new and then have to trouble shoot until I get the hang of it. I'll look up a guide though to get an overview on how it works though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I agree nothing wrong with it, it may be the best option honestly for getting the most power out of it while trying to conserve as much energy as possible. I just don't have the time currently to begin learning something new and then have to trouble shoot until I get the hang of it. I'll look up a guide though to get an overview on how it works though.


MEGAMAN knows how it works and will assist you if you ask for help, but I agree, it would be best to do it when you have some free time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

IMHO anything over Very-high from an asus board is really not needed.

very little vboost or vdroop please...

i like my plain high llc


----------



## tenyleaz

Attempted to OC 200*23=4.6G.
Need to open my case or PC would directly poweroff due to CPU overheat...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO anything over Very-high from an asus board is really not needed.
> 
> very little vboost or vdroop please...
> 
> i like my plain high llc


Well, mine doesn't work well on high and I get cooler temps with Ultra high LLC so not sure what to say really. If I use high LLC, my idle volts can be upto 1.56v and under load it shoots down to 1.484v or something. (no used high llc in a long time so unsure)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenyleaz*
> 
> Attempted to OC 200*23=4.6G.
> Need to open my case or PC would directly poweroff due to CPU overheat...


Ah, you have a low profile cooler on a lower tier board and I'm going to bet on a pretty restrictive case for airflow too. You're not going to get far unless you upgrade your cooling options and/or board.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I agree nothing wrong with it, it may be the best option honestly for getting the most power out of it while trying to conserve as much energy as possible. I just don't have the time currently to begin learning something new and then have to trouble shoot until I get the hang of it. I'll look up a guide though to get an overview on how it works though.


Offset voltage works like this,
CPU VID value + OffSet voltage = Vcore but you'll need to reboot to actually see the change take place. It doesn't show live in bios. Nothing to it.

Tenyleaz: you have two factors fighting you, not enough mobo and a very poor cooling solution for an octacore, not meaning to slam your equipment bud please don't be offended.

dang it, just got







lol


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO anything over Very-high from an asus board is really not needed.
> 
> very little vboost or vdroop please...
> 
> i like my plain high llc


There is no Very-High on the Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z. I'm guessing you mean Ultra-High for Very-High. Extreme is the highest, Ultra-High, High, Medium, etc are what is available from memory. I believe I will be going with Ultra-High LLC but haven't made a sure decision yet. First I will try to obtain a stable 5GHz OC with Ultra-High. After that I will try the same with High LLC. I'll compare temps and try to make a decision. With High LLC first thing is that the motherboard already sets the vcore to approximately .01/.02V less than I chose in the BIOS. So if I choose 1.55V it runs at 1.53V and then even lower when the CPU is stressed at 1.512V. Additionally 4.9GHz High LLC stable means an idle vcore of 1.536V. In comparison with Ultra-High the voltage of the CPU is a tiny bit lower than what I have set in the BIOS and when the CPU is stressed the vcore will be at the number I have set in the BIOS or .005/.01V higher. I think I'm about to get 5GHz stable so I'll be able to decide which is better for me soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenyleaz*
> 
> Attempted to OC 200*23=4.6G.
> Need to open my case or PC would directly poweroff due to CPU overheat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that is very high temps for a 4.6 OC but then I realized what cooler you're using. Can't even imagine how hotter it might get with the AVX version of IBT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Offset voltage works like this,
> CPU VID value + OffSet voltage = Vcore but you'll need to reboot to actually see the change take place. It doesn't show live in bios. Nothing to it.
> 
> Tenyleaz: you have two factors fighting you, not enough mobo and a very poor cooling solution for an octacore, not meaning to slam your equipment bud please don't be offended.
> 
> dang it, just got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Wait so basically instead of entering the vcore you want manually it's choosing from a select increment (whether +/-)? In that case that is how I OCed my 860K before selling it so it shouldn't be a problem except if something else messes with stability.


----------



## Chris635

Hey guys,

I was messing around today with LLC on my Crosshair V Formula Z. Normally it is set to ultra high. So I set it to high, so now I would be working with some vdroop to stop those quick core temp spikes. I could not get it stable for nothing. So I decided to go for the gusto and try LLC set to extreme, with lower vcore. So now I am at the same voltages under load that it was for the high setting...stable and with no temperature spikes (used to jump to 66c to 68c). I would have thought that extreme LLC on my board would have shown a higher spike. I don't understand why. Any ideas why?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






And yes my chip is somewhat of a voltage DUD!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Finally seem to have gotten a stable 5GHz OC. Core temps went up to 68C though. Seems I need 1.536V to get IBT AVX Maximum 20 Run stable. Now I need to set my ram back to 2133MHz, put NB back to 2600MHz, etc and see if it will be stable. One question though. If I set vcore any higher than 1.53 (1.53125xxx) in the BIOS the PC will freeze when I run IBT. So for example I began stressing 5GHz with 1.524v and it failed during the test. So I upped the voltage to 1.54V and this time it froze before even one run finished. Same happened with 1.55V. So because of that I decided to try 1.53V. It seems to be the magic number as it passed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was messing around today with LLC on my Crosshair V Formula Z. Normally it is set to ultra high. So I set it to high, so now I would be working with some vdroop to stop those quick core temp spikes. I could not get it stable for nothing. So I decided to go for the gusto and try LLC set to extreme, with lower vcore. So now I am at the same voltages under load that it was for the high setting...stable and with no temperature spikes (used to jump to 66c to 68c). I would have thought that extreme LLC on my board would have shown a higher spike. I don't understand why. Any ideas why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes my chip is somewhat of a voltage DUD!


Can't really explain. I find your explanation quite possible though. If High LLC sets voltage lower than what you choose in the BIOS, and Ultra-High basically matches what you set, then Extreme should technically set it higher than what you have chosen in the BIOS. With Extreme you would then be able to choose a lower vcore and then the motherboard would set the vcore somewhat higher if I am not mistaken. If the vcore is already increased at idle maybe the load vcore doesn't spike even higher because of that. I might try what you have done and set LLC to Extreme and lower vcore to see how things turn out for me

.:edit:.

Set LLC to Extreme, Vcore to 1.5V. For me Extreme LLC has a higher vboost than Ultra-High. For example with 1.5V with Extreme LLC the idle voltage is ~1.5V/1.512V. When I stress the CPU though it boosts to 1.536 and even to 1.548v for a longer time. PC also froze during IBT. I guess back to Ultra-High for me. Also no more OCing for today/tonight. PC failed to boot once after my last restart. Thankfully it's fine right now. Probably will be back at it during the later part of spring break


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenyleaz*
> 
> Attempted to OC 200*23=4.6G.
> Need to open my case or PC would directly poweroff due to CPU overheat...


Couple things that may or may not help.

1. Better airflow inside your case, so fresh air comes in and warm air goes out. (Will help to bring cooler air in to the cpu coolers intake) Case Cooling
2.Use double sided tape or Velcro to fasten a stock cpu-fan to the back of your cpu socket. (Often lowers socket temp by 7-10C) Example
3. place a fan over your VRM's heatsinks.

If these simple mods are not enough, then you will need a case with better airflow, and or a bigger cpu cooler. Or aim for a lower OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was messing around today with LLC on my Crosshair V Formula Z. Normally it is set to ultra high. So I set it to high, so now I would be working with some vdroop to stop those quick core temp spikes. I could not get it stable for nothing. So I decided to go for the gusto and try LLC set to extreme, with lower vcore. So now I am at the same voltages under load that it was for the high setting...stable and with no temperature spikes (used to jump to 66c to 68c). I would have thought that extreme LLC on my board would have shown a higher spike. I don't understand why. Any ideas why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes my chip is somewhat of a voltage DUD!


Wow, that is very interesting to me as I am seeing very very brief temp spikes on my core temp on occasion, but I still hate seeing them in the max column. I will have to try messing around with LLC sometime soon to see if I can get the same result as you.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Sigh....can't get 5GHz stable w/ 2600MHz NB (1.25V). The increase in CPU/NB Vcore obviously raises CPU temps. Not sure if the NB needs more volts or the heat increase is too much (temps didn't go over the limit) but I'll have to forget about NB OCing until I get a custom loop to better cool the CPU. For now the 5GHz CPU will suffice.


----------



## Alastair

Well 5GHz is like a nuclear reactor. Going from 4.9 to 5 is like an 8C difference in socket temps. unfortunately my board is throttling from 68C. Which means I can't really tell at this point if I can get if I can get 5 stable. If I can get my board back into its normal behavior of throttling at 75-78C then I am sure I can get 5 stable. The results I was getting for 5 @ 1. 472V was looking very positive however.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well 5GHz is like a nuclear reactor. Going from 4.9 to 5 is like an 8C difference in socket temps. unfortunately my board is throttling from 68C. Which means I can't really tell at this point if I can get if I can get 5 stable. If I can get my board back into its normal behavior of throttling at 75-78C then I am sure I can get 5 stable. The results I was getting for 5 @ 1. 472V was looking very positive however.


You running custom loop correct?

Last week i noticed that my socket temps were way higher than my core temp so i decided to plant a fan on the back of my board.

I still had the stock cooler that comes included with the FX 8350 so i mounted it to my side panel that i still had with the bend acrylic window, i removed the window and screwed the fan to the back of the panel and its working very well.

This is what it looks like:



Now socket temps are not much higher than my core temps and its not even that loud cos i hooked it on my fan controller so at idle or low load i turn my fans down and put my cooler to quiet mode so i can barely hear it.

Don't look at the cable management plz, i know it looks horrible but i don't have enough room to strap them down


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well 5GHz is like a nuclear reactor. Going from 4.9 to 5 is like an 8C difference in socket temps. unfortunately my board is throttling from 68C. Which means I can't really tell at this point if I can get if I can get 5 stable. If I can get my board back into its normal behavior of throttling at 75-78C then I am sure I can get 5 stable. The results I was getting for 5 @ 1. 472V was looking very positive however.
> 
> 
> 
> You running custom loop correct?
> 
> Last week i noticed that my socket temps were way higher than my core temp so i decided to plant a fan on the back of my board.
> 
> I still had the stock cooler that comes included with the FX 8350 so i mounted it to my side panel that i still had with the bend acrylic window, i removed the window and screwed the fan to the back of the panel and its working very well.
> 
> This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Now socket temps are not much higher than my core temps and its not even that loud cos i hooked it on my fan controller so at idle or low load i turn my fans down and put my cooler to quiet mode so i can barely hear it.
> 
> Don't look at the cable management plz, i know it looks horrible but i don't have enough room to strap them down
Click to expand...

Dude. I've been using a socket fan before it was cool.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ahem....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude. I've been using a socket fan before it was cool.


Hey thats an CM sickle flow 120mm fan







did you remove the LED or can you buy them without an LED?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude. I've been using a socket fan before it was cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem....


Looks great and should work in theory as well but unfortunately there is no case that can house such an huge socket cooler.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude. I've been using a socket fan before it was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thats an CM sickle flow 120mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you remove the LED or can you buy them without an LED?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks great and should work in theory as well but unfortunately there is no case that can house such an huge socket cooler.
Click to expand...

Pretty much every case out there can support it



Can't say how much of a difference (if any) it would make but i imagine it wouldn't outweigh the cost and impracticality of it


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well 5GHz is like a nuclear reactor. Going from 4.9 to 5 is like an 8C difference in socket temps. unfortunately my board is throttling from 68C. Which means I can't really tell at this point if I can get if I can get 5 stable. If I can get my board back into its normal behavior of throttling at 75-78C then I am sure I can get 5 stable. The results I was getting for 5 @ 1. 472V was looking very positive however.


That is weird behaviour for that board. Should handle another 10C before throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem....


Whg did I sell my old Freezer A30? Imagine a midrange air cooler mounted behind the socket along with some watercooling on the CPU. Would have to cut a big hole inside my rear panel, but it would totally be worth it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Pretty much every case out there can support it*
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say how much of a difference (if any) it would make but i imagine it wouldn't outweigh the cost and impracticality of it


How would you manage to get this cooler fit inside my case without any modification? I mean, i barely have room for my H100i cooler and cant even run push/pull

It looks kinda need tho, i think it can reduce socket temps significantly if you put a good fan on it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Pretty much every case out there can support it*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say how much of a difference (if any) it would make but i imagine it wouldn't outweigh the cost and impracticality of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you manage to get this cooler fit inside my case without any modification? I mean, i barely have room for my H100i cooler and cant even run push/pull
> 
> It looks kinda need tho, i think it can reduce socket temps significantly if you put a good fan on it.
Click to expand...

If you didn't have the H100i up there then it would fit without issue, remember this is meant to be used together with the Thermalright IFX-14 (An Air Cooler)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you didn't have the H100i up there then it would fit without issue, remember this is meant to be used together with the Thermalright IFX-14 (An Air Cooler)


if you like it then you shoulda puta fan on it....ok that was bad


----------



## Mike The Owl

It wouldn't fit in my HAF 922 without heavy modification, also it wouldn't help cool the rear of the VRMs. I started like all of us by using the stock fan but moved to a larger fan to increase airflow.




I also added a fan at the rear of the case to extract the air blown over the VRM's and the air coming from the rear of the motherboard.


----------



## destrano1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if you like it then you shoulda puta fan on it....ok that was bad


As I was scrolling, that was definitely the last thing I expected someone to say.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude. I've been using a socket fan before it was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thats an CM sickle flow 120mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you remove the LED or can you buy them without an LED?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude. I've been using a socket fan before it was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SickleflowX actually. Bought it without LED's
Click to expand...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well 5GHz is like a nuclear reactor. Going from 4.9 to 5 is like an 8C difference in socket temps. unfortunately my board is throttling from 68C. Which means I can't really tell at this point if I can get if I can get 5 stable. If I can get my board back into its normal behavior of throttling at 75-78C then I am sure I can get 5 stable. The results I was getting for 5 @ 1. 472V was looking very positive however.
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird behaviour for that board. Should handle another 10C before throttling.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whg did I sell my old Freezer A30? Imagine a midrange air cooler mounted behind the socket along with some watercooling on the CPU. Would have to cut a big hole inside my rear panel, but it would totally be worth it.
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that I know this board should be able to handle more. It normally throttles around the 75-78 mark. But for whatever reason it throttles at 68 at the moment. And I dunno why. I can't seem to find anything in the BIOS the would dictate the change. I have tried different BIOS versions. Makes 0 sense to me. And If I could get that extra 10C headroom back. Heck I might even make 5.1 with this chip on this baby board.

What I want to know about that funky little cooler is how exactly you would fit it on safely. Most motherboards both Intel and AMD generally have fesistors on the back there. So how could you safely mount it in such away that you also get a decent contact?


----------



## destrano1

Just hit 5Ghz on my 8370E.
Not sure of stability, probably isn't. Was crashing at any higher than a 25 multiplier, tweaking the vcore didn't help that at all.
Validated though


----------



## Alastair

My board just can't handle the heat. I got her back to throttling at 75C socket. But even with my SickleflowX socket fan and my VRM fans at full blast. 5GHz @ 1.475v is just too hot. I am doing it during the day and it's hot here. But yeah.

As for the thermal throttling points of the motherboard. I think maybe it has to do with the drivers? I have 14.12 Omega on windows 7 and throttles at 68 and I have 14.4 on my Windows 8.1 and that throttles at 75C?


----------



## Alastair

Right so my bored is tapping out again at 5 GHz. So I an going to try aim for 4.9 or 4.95 + my RAM and CPU-NB overclocks.


----------



## miklkit

5 ghz @ 1.472?









Even my Sabertooth can do 1.524 so there should be some headroom there. Gotta get one of those beasties!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 5 ghz @ 1.472?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my Sabertooth can do 1.524 so there should be some headroom there. Gotta get one of those beasties!


That is what I was testing. But I get about 3 +3.882629 runs on very high. But then my board starts throttling. But I am struggling with some high summer ambient temps right now.

So I can not claim any form of stability. But the results were looking very good.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Offset voltage works like this,
> CPU VID value + OffSet voltage = Vcore but you'll need to reboot to actually see the change take place. It doesn't show live in bios. Nothing to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> vid and vcore are 2 different things
> 
> on some other mobos vid=vcore, but that i snot how asus does it
> 
> i can show you where it is if you show me a screenshot
> 
> but there is alot of explanation of vdroop
> 
> i will tell you DONT use AOD if you oced through bios on asus, it WILL raise your voltage, but it is in additionto what you already have in bios !


In bios the vid was 1.308v and offset was 0.08125v. I'll take a screenshot next time I restart


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> In bios the vid was 1.308v and offset was 0.08125v. I'll take a screenshot next time I restart


The CPU VID I mentioned is found by using HWInfo with turbo and all power saving features disabled. I can't see it in my CHV-Z bios. Just sayin.
Perhaps you mean to say Vcore in bios is what you see?


----------



## hurricane28

Hi all, i wonder if anyone on here actually played COD advanced warfare.

I just installed it and it simply looks awful and it has enormous FPS drops no matter what setting..

It looks like game makers are becoming more incompetent in making games playable on PC.. they are also becoming much more demanding..


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi all, i wonder if anyone on here actually played COD advanced warfare.
> 
> I just installed it and it simply looks awful and it has enormous FPS drops no matter what setting..
> 
> It looks like game makers are becoming more incompetent in making games playable on PC.. they are also becoming much more demanding..


Well cod ghosts has been notoriously badly ported. AMD was actually pretty openly accusing Activision that included nvidia code (hairworks) which was designed to hurt performance across the board but moreso on radeons. No wonder CoD games do not have much staying power on the PC,they are more console phenomena, PC users are more into Battlefield,CS,TF2.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi all, i wonder if anyone on here actually played COD advanced warfare.
> 
> I just installed it and it simply looks awful and it has enormous FPS drops no matter what setting..
> 
> It looks like game makers are becoming more incompetent in making games playable on PC.. they are also becoming much more demanding..


Umm CoD and incompetent....nuff said.

Go play Dragon Age: Inquisition and tell me if Bioware is incompetent


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My board just can't handle the heat. I got her back to throttling at 75C socket. But even with my SickleflowX socket fan and my VRM fans at full blast. 5GHz @ 1.475v is just too hot. I am doing it during the day and it's hot here. But yeah.
> 
> As for the thermal throttling points of the motherboard. I think maybe it has to do with the drivers? I have 14.12 Omega on windows 7 and throttles at 68 and I have 14.4 on my Windows 8.1 and that throttles at 75C?


You seem to have better socket/VRM cooling than me on the same board and yet mine won't throttle until the socket hits 80C. Do you happen to have a screenshot of your digi+ settings?


----------



## Alastair

I Know them off by heart.

CPU LLC = Ultra High
CPU-NB LLC = High
CPU Current Capability = 140%
CPU-NB Current Capability = 130%
CPU Phase Control = Extreme
CPU VRM switching frequency = 400KHz
CPU Power Response Control = Ultra Fast
CPU-NB Power Response Control= Ultra Fast
CPU Power Duty Control = Extreme
CPU Power Thermal Control = 151
DRAM Current Capability = 130%
DRAN Phase Control = Extreme


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I Know them off by heart.
> 
> CPU LLC = Ultra High
> CPU-NB LLC = High
> CPU Current Capability = 140%
> CPU-NB Current Capability = 130%
> CPU Phase Control = Extreme
> CPU VRM switching frequency = 400KHz
> CPU Power Response Control = Ultra Fast
> CPU-NB Power Response Control= Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Duty Control = Extreme
> CPU Power Thermal Control = 151
> DRAM Current Capability = 130%
> DRAN Phase Control = Extreme


Try using lower CPU Current Capability and see if you can still pass? This should lower thermals I think. I have not needed more than 120% yet for 4.8

CPU Power Thermal Control = 151, may have to do with when you throttle?

I am still learning how these setting work..


----------



## Alastair

To be honest this board confuses me a lot. I have owned it for over a year now. It used to throttle when it hit 78C. The n I rebuilt my PC. And it then decided to throttle at 68C. Messed around. Flashed CMOS and updated Bios. And then one day she would ride alk the way to 78C again without a problem. Ran it like the for many months. Then I started tweaking again. And she started tapping out at 68C again.

Now here is another funny bit of info.

I have two operating systems on my PC.
Windows 7 64bit + Catalyst Omega for stress testing and benching. = 68C throttle point.
Windows 8.1 64bit + Catalyst 14.4 for daily use = 75C throttle point.

I don't get it.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest this board confuses me a lot. I have owned it for over a year now. It used to throttle when it hit 78C. The n I rebuilt my PC. And it then decided to throttle at 68C. Messed around. Flashed CMOS and updated Bios. And then one day she would ride alk the way to 78C again without a problem. Ran it like the for many months. Then I started tweaking again. And she started tapping out at 68C again.
> 
> Now here is another funny bit of info.
> 
> I have two operating systems on my PC.
> Windows 7 64bit + Catalyst Omega for stress testing and benching. = 68C throttle point.
> Windows 8.1 64bit + Catalyst 14.4 for daily use = 75C throttle point.
> 
> I don't get it.


Maybe you are on to something in regard to the drivers, I'm not sure. Seems like a good possibility though since the bios settings are the same regardless of which OS/driver you use..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I Know them off by heart.
> 
> CPU LLC = Ultra High
> CPU-NB LLC = High
> CPU Current Capability = 140%
> CPU-NB Current Capability = 130%
> CPU Phase Control = Extreme
> CPU VRM switching frequency = 400KHz
> CPU Power Response Control = Ultra Fast
> CPU-NB Power Response Control= Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Duty Control = Extreme
> CPU Power Thermal Control = 151
> DRAM Current Capability = 130%
> DRAN Phase Control = Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> Try using lower CPU Current Capability and see if you can still pass? This should lower thermals I think. I have not needed more than 120% yet for 4.8
> 
> CPU Power Thermal Control = 151, may have to do with when you throttle?
> 
> I am still learning how these setting work..
Click to expand...

151 is the highest setting. And that is 151C hey. So I dint think it has anything to do with socket temp throttling but rather the temps at which the VRM's throttle.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest this board confuses me a lot. I have owned it for over a year now. It used to throttle when it hit 78C. The n I rebuilt my PC. And it then decided to throttle at 68C. Messed around. Flashed CMOS and updated Bios. And then one day she would ride alk the way to 78C again without a problem. Ran it like the for many months. Then I started tweaking again. And she started tapping out at 68C again.
> 
> Now here is another funny bit of info.
> 
> I have two operating systems on my PC.
> Windows 7 64bit + Catalyst Omega for stress testing and benching. = 68C throttle point.
> Windows 8.1 64bit + Catalyst 14.4 for daily use = 75C throttle point.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are on to something in regard to the drivers, I'm not sure. Seems like a good possibility though since the bios settings are the same regardless of which OS/driver you use..
Click to expand...

but I don't understand why the drivers would mess with things? It's not like they have access to the BIOS o's anything do they? What happens to guys with this same motherboard + NVidia GPU's?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 151 is the highest setting. And that is 151C hey. So I dint think it has anything to do with socket temp throttling but rather the temps at which the VRM's throttle.


Oh good to know. I didn't know that 151 field was in direct reference of temp. So if it is in reference to VRM temp then a lower "CPU Current Capability" value may actually help you, since I believe that setting is linked to the VRM. If I am correct, this should in theory lower your VRM temp and hopefully stop your throttling issue.

But lowering it may have an impact on stability at high clocks, I'm not sure.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 151 is the highest setting. And that is 151C hey. So I dint think it has anything to do with socket temp throttling but rather the temps at which the VRM's throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good to know. I didn't know that 151 field was in direct reference of temp. So if it is in reference to VRM temp then a lower "CPU Current Capability" value may actually help you, since I believe that setting is linked to the VRM. If I am correct, this should in theory lower your VRM temp and hopefully stop your throttling issue.
Click to expand...

A good theory except I don't think it is VRM temps causing the throttling. I have a VRM fan and a socket fan. I could push much higher voltages on my old 8350 and throttle at 78C socket. Now I have a much more efficient chip that is pulling less watts. And so should actually be lowering the stress on my VRM's. But they still throttle at 65C on the windows 7 install.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> A good theory except I don't think it is VRM temps causing the throttling. I have a VRM fan and a socket fan. I could push much higher voltages on my old 8350 and throttle at 78C socket. Now I have a much more efficient chip that is pulling less watts. And so should actually be lowering the stress on my VRM's. But they still throttle at 65C on the windows 7 install.


Ah, yes I see your point.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was messing around today with LLC on my Crosshair V Formula Z. Normally it is set to ultra high. So I set it to high, so now I would be working with some vdroop to stop those quick core temp spikes. I could not get it stable for nothing. So I decided to go for the gusto and try LLC set to extreme, with lower vcore. So now I am at the same voltages under load that it was for the high setting...stable and with no temperature spikes (used to jump to 66c to 68c). I would have thought that extreme LLC on my board would have shown a higher spike. I don't understand why. Any ideas why?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes my chip is somewhat of a voltage DUD!


I tried this, and I still seen some spikes, but they were not as severe as they were with lower LLC. I'm gessing your results are better than mine because you are on water. I however had some stability issues, and will tinker with Extreme LLC again in the near future to see if I can find the rite balance for my setup. I would like to have lower spikes as long as I can figure out a way to retain stability. Thanks for sharing this, I look forward to trying it again.

I am trying to motivate myself to pull my CPU and lap it, as I already have all the sandpaper (400, 600, 800, 1000, 2000, 2500).


----------



## YooJaeSuk

Can anyone here with a GTX 970 or something similar run me some gaming benchmarks pretty please? Looking to purchase one


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ah, yes I see your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this, and I still seen some spikes, but they were not as severe as they were with lower LLC. I'm gessing your results are better than mine because you are on water. I however had some stability issues, and will tinker with Extreme LLC again in the near future to see if I can find the rite balance for my setup. I would like to have lower spikes as long as I can figure out a way to retain stability.


Yeah, I started having instability (anything that used flash player) because the voltage was too low when my system would down clock (cool n quite). Because I use FSB, my CPU down clocks to 1847 mhz, the voltage was too low for it. If I disabled cool n quite or just use straight multiplier overclocking (effectively dropping my CPU to around 1530 mhz), it would be fine with that low voltage. Oh well, I tried LOL!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Yeah, I started having instability (anything that used flash player) because the voltage was too low when my system would down clock (cool n quite). Because I use FSB, my CPU down clocks to 1847 mhz, the voltage was too low for it. If I disabled cool n quite or just use straight multiplier overclocking (effectively dropping my CPU to around 1530 mhz), it would be fine with that low voltage. Oh well, I tried LOL!


Interesting stuff though non the less. You get an E for effort


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Well cod ghosts has been notoriously badly ported. AMD was actually pretty openly accusing Activision that included nvidia code (hairworks) which was designed to hurt performance across the board but moreso on radeons. No wonder CoD games do not have much staying power on the PC,they are more console phenomena, PC users are more into Battlefield,CS,TF2.


WOW i didn't know all of that, well i can tell you that this is the last time i ever play COD again..

I must say that i never had problems with COD ghosts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Well cod ghosts has been notoriously badly ported. AMD was actually pretty openly accusing Activision that included nvidia code (hairworks) which was designed to hurt performance across the board but moreso on radeons. No wonder CoD games do not have much staying power on the PC,they are more console phenomena, PC users are more into Battlefield,CS,TF2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Umm CoD and incompetent....nuff said.
> 
> Go play Dragon Age: Inquisition and tell me if Bioware is incompetent


I never had problems with COD ghosts to be honest and it looks amazing and the performance was great. Advanced warfare has huge performance issues and it uses way too much system performance for the quality you get IMO, the textures do not look nearly as nice as COD ghosts or BF4.

The best games i ever played were, Farcry3,4, Crysis3, Metro 2033 and Last light. I like FPS games and im not into dragon age stuff.

Its so annoying that when ever i want to play a game (because that is one of the reasons i have a high end GPU in the first place) you have to install so much updates in order to make it work correctly, it looks like we are nothing more than guinea pigs for them because they are to lazy to test their own stuff..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ah, yes I see your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this, and I still seen some spikes, but they were not as severe as they were with lower LLC. I'm gessing your results are better than mine because you are on water. I however had some stability issues, and will tinker with Extreme LLC again in the near future to see if I can find the rite balance for my setup. I would like to have lower spikes as long as I can figure out a way to retain stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I started having instability (anything that used flash player) because the voltage was too low when my system would down clock (cool n quite). Because I use FSB, my CPU down clocks to 1847 mhz, the voltage was too low for it. If I disabled cool n quite or just use straight multiplier overclocking (effectively dropping my CPU to around 1530 mhz), it would be fine with that low voltage. Oh well, I tried LOL!
Click to expand...

really ? i have no issues @300fsb what are you at


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really ? i have no issues @300fsb what are you at


I am at 263.9. I if use Extreme LLC (lowering the vcore, so idle voltage is lower) it will freeze doing mundane task that don't require anything higher than 1847 mhz (cool n quite clocks down to this with fsb at 263.9). So I have to set LLC back to ultra high (raising the vcore which gives higher idle voltage). When I overclock using the multiplier only, cool n quite clocks down to around 1530 which would take less idle voltage to run it (which is lower vcore in conjunction with extreme LLC). Overclocking also using fsb (263.9) it will only clock down to 1847 like I mentioned. Now if I run high performance mode in windows or disable cool n quite, which with both settings would not allow my CPU to clock down therefore keeping a higher idle voltage (for 5 ghz somewhere between 1.55v and 1.6v) it will run fine with out any lock ups. So on my set up at 1847 mhz at 1.089v (performing task like watching youtube) it will freeze (once again with extreme LLC requiring lower idle voltage). If I use ultra high LLC (therefore raising idle voltage due to voltage requirement to hit 5 ghz) when my system clocks down to 1847 mhz (cool n quite working) my idle voltage is 1.116v. So there is no confusion, my system needs between 1.608v and a brief 1.62v to be stable regardless of straight multiplier or a combination of the two. Confused yet..LOL!


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoilered WOT!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I am at 263.9. I if use Extreme LLC (lowering the vcore, so idle voltage is lower) it will freeze doing mundane task that don't require anything higher than 1847 mhz (cool n quite clocks down to this with fsb at 263.9). So I have to set LLC back to ultra high (raising the vcore which gives higher idle voltage). When I overclock using the multiplier only, cool n quite clocks down to around 1530 which would take less idle voltage to run it (which is lower vcore in conjunction with extreme LLC). Overclocking also using fsb (263.9) it will only clock down to 1847 like I mentioned. Now if I run high performance mode in windows or disable cool n quite, which with both settings would not allow my CPU to clock down therefore keeping a higher idle voltage (for 5 ghz somewhere between 1.55v and 1.6v) it will run fine with out any lock ups. So on my set up at 1847 mhz at 1.089v (performing task like watching youtube) it will freeze (once again with extreme LLC requiring lower idle voltage). If I use ultra high LLC (therefore raising idle voltage due to voltage requirement to hit 5 ghz) when my system clocks down to 1847 mhz (cool n quite working) my idle voltage is 1.116v. So there is no confusion, my system needs between 1.608v and a brief 1.62v to be stable regardless of straight multiplier or a combination of the two. Confused yet..LOL!






Aside from it being a bit of a WOT, I have no idea what you're up to!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YooJaeSuk*
> 
> Can anyone here with a GTX 970 or something similar run me some gaming benchmarks pretty please? Looking to purchase one


There are a few examples of the vishera being paired with a 780 TI in this thread, if that is helpful : http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Sigh....can't get 5GHz stable w/ 2600MHz NB (1.25V). The increase in CPU/NB Vcore obviously raises CPU temps. Not sure if the NB needs more volts or the heat increase is too much (temps didn't go over the limit) but I'll have to forget about NB OCing until I get a custom loop to better cool the CPU. For now the 5GHz CPU will suffice.


is that 1.25v on the NB voltage or the cpu/nb voltage?

it would be helpful to know your nb and HT clocks, nb, ht and cpu/nb volts

[email protected] 2600mhz i would start with 1.275v and work my way up from there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi all, i wonder if anyone on here actually played COD advanced warfare.
> 
> I just installed it and it simply looks awful and it has enormous FPS drops no matter what setting..
> 
> It looks like game makers are becoming more incompetent in making games playable on PC.. they are also becoming much more demanding..


played the PS3 version at my buddies place.. game play is smoothish.. thats about all i can say for it tho...

COD stopped interesting me a long time ago.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is that 1.25v on the NB voltage or the cpu/nb voltage?
> 
> it would be helpful to know your nb and HT clocks, nb, ht and cpu/nb volts
> 
> [email protected] 2600mhz i would start with 1.275v and work my way up from there


I don't remember for sure but I think it's CPU/NB Voltage. It's the BIOS setting right under my CPU Vcore for the CHVFZ. HyperTransport is on the default 2600MHz. I can't say what I am using for other voltages as I never changed those. All I know is 2600MHz NB w/ 1.25v (CPU/NB voltage) has been stable from 4GHz-4.8GHz for multiple IBT AVX Maximum 20 Runs, Prime 95 8+ hours of Small FFT and Blend, OCCT 8+ hours, and the same with AIDA64. I'll take your point into consideration and try upping the CPU/NB voltage to 1.275v and try running IBT again.

.:edit:.

Okay so I'm messing with offset voltages now but have a question about CPU Current Capability. I have it set to 130% right now. Would setting it to 140% improve anything in an OC?

.:edit:.

With offset mode, like some people said, CPU finally idles at 1400MHz and vcore is also lowered resulting in drop in idle temps. If my current IBT run is successful I will try out High LLC again. With CoolnQuiet working it wouldn't matter that my vcore is set to 1.55v+ for idle as when idle the CPU would be downclocked and undervolted. Then when CPU is stressed/loaded the vcore will go up with no spikes. That's how I think it would work technically. Just hoping the 1.275v for CPU/NB will allow me to run 5GHz and 2600MHz NB. Cant dare to look at NB and HT being different speeds.

.:edit:...again

Just wondering anyone OC their HT? I'm wondering if there would be any positive/negative impacts on OCing HT up til what the stock voltage allows


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is that 1.25v on the NB voltage or the cpu/nb voltage?
> 
> it would be helpful to know your nb and HT clocks, nb, ht and cpu/nb volts
> 
> [email protected] 2600mhz i would start with 1.275v and work my way up from there
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember for sure but I think it's CPU/NB Voltage. It's the BIOS setting right under my CPU Vcore for the CHVFZ. HyperTransport is on the default 2600MHz. I can't say what I am using for other voltages as I never changed those. All I know is 2600MHz NB w/ 1.25v (CPU/NB voltage) has been stable from 4GHz-4.8GHz for multiple IBT AVX Maximum 20 Runs, Prime 95 8+ hours of Small FFT and Blend, OCCT 8+ hours, and the same with AIDA64. I'll take your point into consideration and try upping the CPU/NB voltage to 1.275v and try running IBT again.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Okay so I'm messing with offset voltages now but have a question about CPU Current Capability. I have it set to 130% right now. Would setting it to 140% improve anything in an OC?
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> With offset mode, like some people said, CPU finally idles at 1400MHz and vcore is also lowered resulting in drop in idle temps. If my current IBT run is successful I will try out High LLC again. With CoolnQuiet working it wouldn't matter that my vcore is set to 1.55v+ for idle as when idle the CPU would be downclocked and undervolted. Then when CPU is stressed/loaded the vcore will go up with no spikes. That's how I think it would work technically. Just hoping the 1.275v for CPU/NB will allow me to run 5GHz and 2600MHz NB. Cant dare to look at NB and HT being different speeds.
> 
> .:edit:...again
> 
> Just wondering anyone OC their HT? I'm wondering if there would be any positive/negative impacts on OCing HT up til what the stock voltage allows
Click to expand...

no simple answer. If you don't need to oc your HT, dont..

it can help but heavily depends on your work load. it is also an easy way to screw up a good oc...

for the rest, post bios screenshots in a spoiler, didn't think chvfz had offset mode, never used it on mine.


----------



## Alastair

As FlailScHLAMP said. You don't need to OC your HTT bus. You only need to OC that if you are planning on running triple or quad fire cause it increases the bandwidth to the GPU's


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I Know them off by heart.
> 
> CPU LLC = Ultra High
> CPU-NB LLC = High
> CPU Current Capability = 140%
> CPU-NB Current Capability = 130%
> CPU Phase Control = Extreme
> CPU VRM switching frequency = 400KHz
> CPU Power Response Control = Ultra Fast
> CPU-NB Power Response Control= Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Duty Control = Extreme
> CPU Power Thermal Control = 151
> DRAM Current Capability = 130%
> DRAN Phase Control = Extreme


Have you tried changing the VRM switching frequency? Or even running it on auto? From my experience, auto has actually worked best for some reason. High values cause throttling, low values cause instability. I've spent a lot of time trying to figure this setting out, only to find that auto actually seems to work best in my case. On my current setup for example, anything over 320 causes throttling and anything below that causes instability, but on auto everything works. Not sure why that is, but that's just what I've noticed from my personal testing.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I Know them off by heart.
> 
> CPU LLC = Ultra High
> CPU-NB LLC = High
> CPU Current Capability = 140%
> CPU-NB Current Capability = 130%
> CPU Phase Control = Extreme
> CPU VRM switching frequency = 400KHz
> CPU Power Response Control = Ultra Fast
> CPU-NB Power Response Control= Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Duty Control = Extreme
> CPU Power Thermal Control = 151
> DRAM Current Capability = 130%
> DRAN Phase Control = Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried changing the VRM switching frequency? Or even running it on auto? From my experience, auto has actually worked best for some reason. High values cause throttling, low values cause instability. I've spent a lot of time trying to figure this setting out, only to find that auto actually seems to work best in my case. On my current setup for example, anything over 320 causes throttling and anything below that causes instability, but on auto everything works. Not sure why that is, but that's just what I've noticed from my personal testing.
Click to expand...

NO I haven't. But I don't. See how that would make me throttle at 68C vs yours at 80. What drivers are you using?


----------



## vintageclass

Just got an 8320 on a 990fx Killer. I got lucky to overclock all the way to 5.2GHz at 1.608V. It's not fully stable under load but here is the verified dump from CPU-Z

*Clock - 5.2 GHz
Voltage - 1.608 V*

http://valid.canardpc.com/52sht5


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vintageclass*
> 
> Just got an 8320 on a 990fx Killer. I got lucky to overclock all the way to 5.2GHz at 1.608V. It's not fully stable under load but here is the verified dump from CPU-Z
> 
> *Clock - 5.2 GHz
> Voltage - 1.608 V*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/52sht5


1.6? Did they release a bios update my killer is hard locked to 1.55.....or are you running 150mv offset?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vintageclass*
> 
> Just got an 8320 on a 990fx Killer. I got lucky to overclock all the way to 5.2GHz at 1.608V. It's not fully stable under load but here is the verified dump from CPU-Z
> 
> *Clock - 5.2 GHz
> Voltage - 1.608 V*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/52sht5


Stable though? As in IBT AVX or prime95 24hour stable?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 1.6? Did they release a bios update my killer is hard locked to 1.55.....or are you running 150mv offset?


did u try unmonitoring vcore to get past 1.55 if there is a option in your bios


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vintageclass*
> 
> Just got an 8320 on a 990fx Killer. I got lucky to overclock all the way to 5.2GHz at 1.608V. It's not fully stable under load but here is the verified dump from CPU-Z
> 
> *Clock - 5.2 GHz
> Voltage - 1.608 V*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/52sht5


I suggest you drop that down. Before the board explodes and takes the processor and maybe even the rest of the system with it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did u try unmonitoring vcore to get past 1.55 if there is a option in your bios


I didn't see that...that board is do limited didn't.have llc or any power delivery options apart from power saving...voltages are preset increments......it's great for someone like my fiance who simply wants it to "go faster" than what she had...(currently 4.6).but for me it lacks so much...I gave it a fair shot though...even water cooled it to eliminate that aspect...


----------



## vintageclass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 1.6? Did they release a bios update my killer is hard locked to 1.55.....or are you running 150mv offset?


I did use the offset which provided more stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Stable though? As in IBT AVX or prime95 24hour stable?


Nope not stable for 100% loads so I dropped down to 4.8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did u try unmonitoring vcore to get past 1.55 if there is a option in your bios


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I suggest you drop that down. Before the board explodes and takes the processor and maybe even the rest of the system with it.


Yeah I dropped it down to 4.8 after I verified 5.2GHz (Just for kicks







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I didn't see that...that board is do limited didn't.have llc or any power delivery options apart from power saving...voltages are preset increments......it's great for someone like my fiance who simply wants it to "go faster" than what she had...(currently 4.6).but for me it lacks so much...I gave it a fair shot though...even water cooled it to eliminate that aspect...


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vintageclass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 1.6? Did they release a bios update my killer is hard locked to 1.55.....or are you running 150mv offset?
> 
> 
> 
> I did use the offset which provided more stability.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Stable though? As in IBT AVX or prime95 24hour stable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not stable for 100% loads so I dropped down to 4.8
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did u try unmonitoring vcore to get past 1.55 if there is a option in your bios
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I suggest you drop that down. Before the board explodes and takes the processor and maybe even the rest of the system with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I dropped it down to 4.8 after I verified 5.2GHz (Just for kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I didn't see that...that board is do limited didn't.have llc or any power delivery options apart from power saving...voltages are preset increments......it's great for someone like my fiance who simply wants it to "go faster" than what she had...(currently 4.6).but for me it lacks so much...I gave it a fair shot though...even water cooled it to eliminate that aspect...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Even then I would say lower your clocks some more. AS Rock boards ESPECIALLY the Killer lately are known for not being able to hold anything near the 4.8GHz reliably. The Extreme 9 has blown at and above 4.8 and that has 12 phases. Imagine what the 8 phases of the Killer are having to go through. Those 8 phases are weaker than the 6 Phases on my M5A99FX Pro.


----------



## Benjiw

Got my 4.9ghz stable with offset voltages I think, no more boiling room at idle.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> Even then I would say lower your clocks some more. AS Rock boards ESPECIALLY the Killer lately are known for not being able to hold anything near the 4.8GHz reliably. The Extreme 9 has blown at and above 4.8 and that has 12 phases. Imagine what the 8 phases of the Killer are having to go through. Those 8 phases are weaker than the 6 Phases on my M5A99FX Pro.


I would heed Alastair's warning and knock the clocks way down on that board. It WILL take out your processor and who knows what else with it. And don't trust the Extreme9 either. That 12 phase stuff is a bunch of crap. I have one sitting here with it's vrms blown out and it took out the processor when it died. My neighbors AsRock Killer lived up to it's name too...................it KILLED his 8320 and the ram too. At 4600 MHz!!


----------



## Benjiw

My old Rev 1 UD5 popped and took out my FX 8350 while stress testing once, I actually cried... well nearly. Thing is my volts were quite low at 4.6ghz.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My old Rev 1 UD5 popped and took out my FX 8350 while stress testing once, I actually cried... well nearly. Thing is my volts were quite low at 4.6ghz.


VRM heatsink wasn't mounted right.


----------



## doritos93

Lol the joys of overclocking

Passed 200 (!) IBT runs @ 4.6ghz / 1.4625 vcore only to fail seconds into a prime blend run


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> VRM heatsink wasn't mounted right.


Think it wasnt an 8+2 phase design?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> VRM heatsink wasn't mounted right.
> 
> 
> 
> Think it wasnt an 8+2 phase design?
Click to expand...

It is an 8+2 design. Just maybe the heatsink wasn't mounted right.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Lol the joys of overclocking
> 
> Passed 200 (!) IBT runs @ 4.6ghz / 1.4625 vcore only to fail seconds into a prime blend run


IBT at very high is not that taxing to the Mamory and CPU-NB. Same with Prime Small FFTs.

Prime Blend is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Think it wasnt an 8+2 phase design?


It is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is an 8+2 design. Just maybe the heatsink wasn't mounted right.


^ or warped VRM area.


----------



## richardbb85

been an intel user my whole life but i think i am finally switching to amd 8320 for my next rig

is 8320 E still a good buy right now, micro center has it for $100.

i do light gaming, a lot of movies conversions. will overclock it to the highest possible with WC


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> been an intel user my whole life but i think i am finally switching to amd 8320 for my next rig
> 
> is 8320 E still a good buy right now, micro center has it for $100.
> 
> i do light gaming, a lot of movies conversions. will overclock it to the highest possible with WC


Yes for $100.00 you won't beat it. The 6300 usually goes for $100.00

My 8320E is at 4.8 and does 20 passes IBT-AVX on very high, but I am not running prime95 because I'm on air and things get toasty.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> been an intel user my whole life but i think i am finally switching to amd 8320 for my next rig
> 
> is 8320 E still a good buy right now, micro center has it for $100.
> 
> i do light gaming, a lot of movies conversions. will overclock it to the highest possible with WC


Good deal.









For your target, pick a UD7 or a CHV-FZ. Watercooling needed for these beasts!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Yes for $100.00 you won't beat it. The 6300 usually goes for $100.00
> 
> My 8320E is at 4.8 and does 20 passes *IBT-AVX on very high*, but I am not running *prime95* because I'm on air and things get toasty.


IBT AVX produces more heat than Prime Blend. But Prime Blend picks up instability faster than IBT AVX on Very High. Both can give you High Stability though.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your target, pick a UD7 or a CHV-FZ. Watercooling needed for these beasts!
> IBT AVX produces more heat than Prime Blend. But Prime Blend picks up instability faster than IBT AVX on Very High. Both can give you High Stability though.


i have an antec earthwatts 500w from my q6600 rig that i can use, it should be enough right?

http://www.amazon.com/Antec-EA500-Power-Supply-Cases/dp/B000KRTBJY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425953192&sr=8-1&keywords=antec+earthwatts+500


----------



## mus1mus

What GPU are you going to use? I assume you would not use that GTS 250









500 should already be boarderline even with your old GPU. Especially when talking overclocked FX.
These chips require different voltages clock to clock from chip to chip. So predicting one's outcome is always not guaranteed.
I would recommend a Good 850W to 1000W for a single high-end GPU + FX if you are looking to push things to the limits.


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What GPU are you going to use? I assume you would not use that GTS 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 should already be boarderline even with your old GPU. Especially when talking overclocked FX.
> These chips require different voltages clock to clock from chip to chip. So predicting one's outcome is always not guaranteed.
> I would recommend a Good 850W to 1000W for a single high-end GPU + FX if you are looking to push things to the limits.


leaning towards a geforce GTX 750 Ti OC 2gb, found an open box one at micro center for $110

or maybe Radeon R9 270X Overclocked 2048MB for $160

i dont play games much. my #1 use will be dual monitor, one for playing movie and one for web browsing. i guess the GTX 750 should be enough juice for it?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really ? i have no issues @300fsb what are you at
> 
> 
> 
> I am at 263.9. I if use Extreme LLC (lowering the vcore, so idle voltage is lower) it will freeze doing mundane task that don't require anything higher than 1847 mhz (cool n quite clocks down to this with fsb at 263.9). So I have to set LLC back to ultra high (raising the vcore which gives higher idle voltage). When I overclock using the multiplier only, cool n quite clocks down to around 1530 which would take less idle voltage to run it (which is lower vcore in conjunction with extreme LLC). Overclocking also using fsb (263.9) it will only clock down to 1847 like I mentioned. Now if I run high performance mode in windows or disable cool n quite, which with both settings would not allow my CPU to clock down therefore keeping a higher idle voltage (for 5 ghz somewhere between 1.55v and 1.6v) it will run fine with out any lock ups. So on my set up at 1847 mhz at 1.089v (performing task like watching youtube) it will freeze (once again with extreme LLC requiring lower idle voltage). If I use ultra high LLC (therefore raising idle voltage due to voltage requirement to hit 5 ghz) when my system clocks down to 1847 mhz (cool n quite working) my idle voltage is 1.116v. So there is no confusion, my system needs between 1.608v and a brief 1.62v to be stable regardless of straight multiplier or a combination of the two. Confused yet..LOL!
Click to expand...

feel free to do w.e. you want

there is NEVER a reason to use extreme.

1 it causes massive heat spikes !
2 it causes voltage spikes that you can NOT see NOR detect without specialized equips

at most ultra high,

now again i run 1.6ish 24/7

i use 300fsb

i use CnQ
i have no issues,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just wondering anyone OC their HT? I'm wondering if there would be any positive/negative impacts on OCing HT up til what the stock voltage allows


i do 3900 HT

want my advice, dont

it was the hardest thing,

easy to corrupt your os, and extensively hard to stress test, easiest way i found was dvd fab

as stated it doesnt really help without tri/quad gpus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Lol the joys of overclocking
> 
> Passed 200 (!) IBT runs @ 4.6ghz / 1.4625 vcore only to fail seconds into a prime blend run


is it ibt or ibt-avx big difference


----------



## weespid

Got 4.6 10 runs very high ibtavx ~ at 1.52 v 75% llc still have massive v droop/raise set 1.52 bios jumps from 1.496 to 1.544 under load those temps are with an 212 evo vrm fan but no socket fan

Edit hit submit while trying to select text on phone keyboard

edit2 photo did not add


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> leaning towards a geforce GTX 750 Ti OC 2gb, found an open box one at micro center for $110
> 
> or maybe Radeon R9 270X Overclocked 2048MB for $160
> 
> i dont play games much. my #1 use will be dual monitor, one for playing movie and one for web browsing. i guess the GTX 750 should be enough juice for it?


A 750 (Edit! GTX) should be plenty for you then. But will you end up asking for more GPU power?









That thing would look too CUTE in a bad way in your rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Got 4.6 10 runs very high ibtavx ~ at 1.52 v 75% llc still have massive v droop/raise set 1.52 bios jumps from 1.496 to 1.544 under load those temps are with an 212 evo vrm fan but no socket fan
> 
> Edit hit submit while trying to select text on phone keyboard


STAHP there!!!!

Even my Silver Arrow cannot cope with 1.488Vcore!


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A 750 should be plenty for you then. But will you end up asking for more GPU power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That thing would look too CUTE in a bad way in your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAHP there!!!!
> 
> Even my Silver Arrow cannot cope with 1.488Vcore!


that is true an 750 is truly tiny

i added an screenshot in hwmoniter core hit an max of 57 and socket 75 i thought max was 70 for package (from op correct me if i'm wrong) although i think you are correct vcore is still to high for my liking.
also my giga flops where not constant so possible throttling although i did not notice it in cpu z

edit no throttling at through 6 runs very high 86-88 gflops


----------



## BruceB

I tried a bit of undervolting yesterday, to see what kind of potential my CPU had. I got it down to 1.20V and noticed that, although it was still stable, the CPU was being throttled via multiplier.
Is this normal behaviour? Can I turn it off?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> feel free to do w.e. you want
> 
> there is NEVER a reason to use extreme.
> 
> 1 it causes massive heat spikes !
> 2 it causes voltage spikes that you can NOT see NOR detect without specialized equips
> 
> at most ultra high,
> 
> now again i run 1.6ish 24/7
> 
> i use 300fsb
> 
> i use CnQ
> i have no issues,


Thanks mega. It was just a little experiment. I'm back to ultra high now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I tried a bit of undervolting yesterday, to see what kind of potential my CPU had. I got it down to 1.20V and noticed that, although it was still stable, the CPU was being throttled via multiplier.
> Is this normal behaviour? Can I turn it off?


CNQ?


----------



## 3DVu

I did reach HT Links up to 3500 MHZ. But it was good for nothing.

Other than an overall system smoothness, it doesn't help in anything else, nor games nor benchmarks.

The best solution is to ALWAYS use both NB and HT at the same speed (2700ish should be fine)

Plus, it may be hard to reach based on the motherboard you use (I didn't manage to reach anything over 299 MHZ on my old M5A97 EVO R2.0, and I'm not going to try with this new one.).


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CNQ?


Cool 'n queit? I think that was still on. Does Cool 'n Quiet do that?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Cool 'n queit? I think that was still on. Does Cool 'n Quiet do that?


Yaas!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What GPU are you going to use? I assume you would not use that GTS 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 should already be boarderline even with your old GPU. Especially when talking overclocked FX.
> These chips require different voltages clock to clock from chip to chip. So predicting one's outcome is always not guaranteed.
> I would recommend a Good 850W to 1000W for a single high-end GPU + FX if you are looking to push things to the limits.


560-580's are still relevant @ 1080p







not the greatest but they are not far back from 600 series cards


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What GPU are you going to use? I assume you would not use that GTS 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 should already be boarderline even with your old GPU. Especially when talking overclocked FX.
> These chips require different voltages clock to clock from chip to chip. So predicting one's outcome is always not guaranteed.
> I would recommend a Good 850W to 1000W for a single high-end GPU + FX if you are looking to push things to the limits.
> 
> 
> 
> leaning towards a geforce GTX 750 Ti OC 2gb, found an open box one at micro center for $110
> 
> or maybe Radeon R9 270X Overclocked 2048MB for $160
> 
> i dont play games much. my #1 use will be dual monitor, one for playing movie and one for web browsing. i guess the GTX 750 should be enough juice for it?
Click to expand...

my 750ti drives a pair of 1440p monitors well.. doesn't make the card sweat.

mmo's @ higher resolution play fine with this card (the 780 ti, is out of the case for cleaning and re-pasting.. just haven't gotten around to it)

surprisingly Stout for such a small card.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 560-580's are still relevant @ 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the greatest but they are not far back from 600 series cards


Realized I created a confusion with the 500 - it's for his PSU







quoted for his 500W on his rig being a bit boarderline if used with an OC'ed FX octacore and his GPU - GTS250.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> i have an antec earthwatts 500w from my q6600 rig that i can use, it should be enough right?
> 
> I have a 8350 and a MSI 270x Gaming, I have gone through quite a lot of 750 watt power supplies and would recommend a 1000 watt power supply if your going to overclock both.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Why the heck are FX chips climbing back up in price all the sudden?









Maybe AMD, or even just the retailers themselves, have be reading all these home review/casual comparison threads?


----------



## doritos93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> feel free to do w.e. you want
> 
> there is NEVER a reason to use extreme.
> 
> 1 it causes massive heat spikes !
> 2 it causes voltage spikes that you can NOT see NOR detect without specialized equips
> 
> is it ibt or ibt-avx big difference


IBT AVX of course! Maximum setting using about 7GB of ram... 200 overkill passes.. bah, I'm just convinced I've got a bum clocker

I agree with you about not needed extreme LLC. It bumps up vcore (pretty high in some cases) without your consent. Very high simply keeps it where it's supposed to be more or less


----------



## mus1mus

Trying them colored coolant!

Wish it was the kitty!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yaas!


I thought CnQ only came into play when the CPU was idle?
Why does it auto-down clock when undervolting? Is there anyway to control its behaviour?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I thought CnQ only came into play when the CPU was idle?
> Why does it auto-down clock when undervolting? Is there anyway to control its behaviour?


Or a combination of a low Voltage + CNQ.

I used to be Voltage Throotling coz of not enough Vcore with CNQ. If CNQ is disabled, it fails a test. But that was 2 mobos back with the same chip.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or a combination of a low Voltage + CNQ.
> 
> I used to be Voltage Throotling coz of not enough Vcore with CNQ. If CNQ is disabled, it fails a test. But that was 2 mobos back with the same chip.


Strange it should do that.








I'll try again tonight or at the weekend with CnQ off and see what differece that makes.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> feel free to do w.e. you want
> 
> there is NEVER a reason to use extreme.
> 
> 1 it causes massive heat spikes !
> 2 it causes voltage spikes that you can NOT see NOR detect without specialized equips
> 
> at most ultra high,
> 
> now again i run 1.6ish 24/7
> 
> i use 300fsb
> 
> i use CnQ
> i have no issues,


So I decided to run high LLC (at the expense of a lower voltage) verses ultra high LLC and it definitely cut back on the crazy core temp spikes (as much as 68c).

Not ready to call it stable yet as I want to run it for a week or so gaming on it and everyday use.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In the last pic, the idle temps aren't bad with CnQ.


----------



## Mega Man

Glad it helped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I tried a bit of undervolting yesterday, to see what kind of potential my CPU had. I got it down to 1.20V and noticed that, although it was still stable, the CPU was being throttled via multiplier.
> Is this normal behaviour? Can I turn it off?


I need bios screen shots to help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I did reach HT Links up to 3500 MHZ. But it was good for nothing.
> 
> Other than an overall system smoothness, it doesn't help in anything else, nor games nor benchmarks.
> 
> The best solution is to ALWAYS use both NB and HT at the same speed (2700ish should be fine)
> 
> Plus, it may be hard to reach based on the motherboard you use (I didn't manage to reach anything over 299 MHZ on my old M5A97 EVO R2.0, and I'm not going to try with this new one.).


Do you have any evidence to support your claims I see significant improvement with quadfire.

Do you have any evidence that x3xx series is helped by making both cpu/NB and ht the same?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doritos93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> feel free to do w.e. you want
> 
> there is NEVER a reason to use extreme.
> 
> 1 it causes massive heat spikes !
> 2 it causes voltage spikes that you can NOT see NOR detect without specialized equips
> 
> is it ibt or ibt-avx big difference
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX of course! Maximum setting using about 7GB of ram... 200 overkill passes.. bah, I'm just convinced I've got a bum clocker
> 
> I agree with you about not needed extreme LLC. It bumps up vcore (pretty high in some cases) without your consent. Very high simply keeps it where it's supposed to be more or less
Click to expand...

I doubt it. Did you bump NB or cpu/nb
I need to know more to help you

Bios screen shots please


----------



## Benjiw

how far can one push an 8320? 4.6ghz? being told that the 212 is far capable of getting a respectable 4.2ghz with the 8320?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> how far can one push an 8320? 4.6ghz? being told that the 212 is far capable of getting a respectable 4.2ghz with the 8320?


ive seen 4.6 stable here... but temps were less than ideal.... really i would say over 4. 5 is just overkill for that cooler even with really good fans...the 4.6 was a good chip on that cooler with good fans...not typical...but 8320s in general can be pushed way up there just like the 8350 and the like... the higher numbers are just better binned versions of the same chips


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> how far can one push an 8320? 4.6ghz? being told that the 212 is far capable of getting a respectable 4.2ghz with the 8320?


I would say 4.2 on the 212 should be easy, even my old "Arctic cooler 64Pro" was able to sustain 4.2. But I'm not sure where it's limitation lies.


----------



## Kuivamaa

You can do 4.2 on the stock cooler if you don't mind the noise,the 212 will do a bit better than that.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> You can do 4.2 on the stock cooler if you don't mind the noise,the 212 will do a bit better than that.


I didn't know that, I have not used a stock cooler for over 10 years


----------



## Benjiw

From facebook:
Quote:


> You are funny... Again 62c is for the CORE!!! not the cpu. Completely different temp... If I was going of what the core said it'd be getting 50c on load and 8c on idle with a havik 140. Just because you don't have anything better to say don't try and call me a kid. I'm not a kid and clearly I'm more mature then you trying to make out like I'm lesser then you.. leave ltt forum out of this and it can handle 125? lol
> 
> Again your wrong. You've got them both around the wrong way. That wouldn't make sence. If the hotter has a lower temp max why would the cooler be able to be hotter. It'll never hit that max reccomended before the other Frys... and yeah no the m5a99fx pro r2.0 is not a low tier mobo lol my old asrock 980 de3 was. Clearly your just mad for whatever reason. Funny thing is its just passed summer and the winter months are rolling in c; sub 30 c idles and sub 60c loads for me all day everyday even with my underpowered 1000 rpm fans c; aww what a shame..


----------



## an65001

I run 4.2Ghz on my 8320 with a hyper 212 evo. Though I'm looking to upgrade to a 360 rad and a better board such as the 990FX E9.

With that I'll also have to get a better case. Looking at the Corsair 750D.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I run 4.2Ghz on my 8320 with a hyper 212 evo. Though I'm looking to upgrade to a 360 rad and a better board such as the 990FX E9.
> 
> With that I'll also have to get a better case. Looking at the Corsair 750D.


Wouldn't personally recommend the 750D, price to performance isn't really what I call balanced, BUT if you like the style, go for it!


----------



## an65001

Its pretty good in the price to value department here. And it's nicer to have a full tower imo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> I run 4.2Ghz on my 8320 with a hyper 212 evo. Though I'm looking to upgrade to a 360 rad and a better board such as the 990FX E9.
> 
> With that I'll also have to get a better case. Looking at the Corsair 750D.


1100 V2 is on sale now for $39 after rebate at newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129203


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no simple answer. If you don't need to oc your HT, dont..
> 
> it can help but heavily depends on your work load. it is also an easy way to screw up a good oc...
> 
> for the rest, post bios screenshots in a spoiler, didn't think chvfz had offset mode, never used it on mine.


Just got back from a short road trip. I guess I don't have a real need for OCing the HT with one GPU. Whatever the case... I need about 1.536v to have 5GHz stable. Both OC are stable at that voltage with Manual or Offset mode. As far as NB @2600MHz even 1.275v isn't enough for making the OC stable. I might try clocking down to 4.9GHz and then go for 2600MHz NB with 1.25v. Not sure 100-200MHz can provide significant boost to gaming where I notice improvements. I wonder whether 2600MHz NB is more important with 2133MHz RAM or if 200MHz OC from the 4.8GHz is more important. Now that I'm back home I'll probably play around with OCing some more.

As far as offset mode I didn't really need to use it but apparently Cool&Quiet doesn't work accordingly with manual voltages? It seemed like this was somewhat true as with manual voltages and Cool&Quiet enabled the voltage would not change/drop when the CPU was idle on CPU-Z/HWMonitor/HWInfo but with an offset OC it does lower the voltage to ~1.08v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As FlailScHLAMP said. You don't need to OC your HTT bus. You only need to OC that if you are planning on running triple or quad fire cause it increases the bandwidth to the GPU's


Thanks, don't have multiple GPUs currently and probably wont until I build a better computer.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Its pretty good in the price to value department here. And it's nicer to have a full tower imo.


I thought that about my 500R but then when I tried to keep air moving in my case I learned a bunch!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1100 V2 is on sale now for $39 after rebate at newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129203


That case seems pretty nice for the money. I have been thinking about getting a case for my old system (Plex server). No filter for the side intake, but could always mod it.









Otherwise, I will likely get the Phanteks Enthoo Pro. "Prolly making Benjiw cringe lol"


----------



## an65001

Quick question, would the asrock extreme9 be an ideal board to upgrade to? Its at a great deal here.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Quick question, would the asrock extreme9 be an ideal board to upgrade to? Its at a great deal here.


Here is a thread where a member shows praise for the Extreme-9, however there are very few members here who use it. Having said that, it would be much easier for you to receive guidance here is you were to go with an Asus board. The Sabertooth is likely your best bet for high overclocks as far as Asus boards go.


----------



## an65001

Its more dough.. but if it truly is the better board. Then ok


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Its more dough.. but if it truly is the better board. Then ok


"Cheap parts, cheap results" That's the saying we have here, and it holds true.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> Its more dough.. but if it truly is the better board. Then ok


Ya, I really think you would be wise to consider the Sabertooth instead. Many members here say great things about it, and with so many members using it you will have no problem finding people to help you out with settings ect.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Glad it helped
> I need bios screen shots to help
> Do you have any evidence to support your claims I see significant improvement with quadfire.
> 
> Do you have any evidence that x3xx series is helped by making both cpu/NB and ht the same?
> I doubt it. Did you bump NB or cpu/nb
> I need to know more to help you
> 
> Bios screen shots please


I did make a thread where I compared NB/HT at differenti speeds, I may not nave two GPUs, but having both NB and HT at the same speed gave me the best results, graphics-wise (ie, 3DMark).

So yeah, at least forma me, 2700 MHz NB/HT is the way, since it operates at 1.35 V (the NB, that is)


----------



## Mega Man

i would recommend it

or a ud5 ( not as much recommendation ) or CVFz ( not needed but a darn nice board )


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> From facebook:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You are funny... Again 62c is for the CORE!!! not the cpu. Completely different temp... If I was going of what the core said it'd be getting 50c on load and 8c on idle with a havik 140. Just because you don't have anything better to say don't try and call me a kid. I'm not a kid and clearly I'm more mature then you trying to make out like I'm lesser then you.. leave ltt forum out of this and it can handle 125? lol
> 
> Again your wrong. You've got them both around the wrong way. That wouldn't make sence. If the hotter has a lower temp max why would the cooler be able to be hotter. It'll never hit that max reccomended before the other Frys... and yeah no the m5a99fx pro r2.0 is not a low tier mobo lol my old asrock 980 de3 was. Clearly your just mad for whatever reason. Funny thing is its just passed summer and the winter months are rolling in c; sub 30 c idles and sub 60c loads for me all day everyday even with my underpowered 1000 rpm fans c; aww what a shame..
Click to expand...

Lol what?


----------



## richardbb85

picked up 8320E with this MB, and a 750 TI. now i am just waitin for some water cooling parts to arrive. hopfully ths MB is capable of a high OC. aiming for 4.8ghz min

http://www.microcenter.com/product/366425/GA-990FXA-UD3_Socket_AM3_990FX_ATX_AMD_Motherboard

http://www.microcenter.com/product/429625/GeForce_GTX_750_Ti_Overclocked_2048_GDDR5_PCIe_30x16_Video_Card


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> picked up 8320E with this MB, and a 750 TI. now i am just waitin for some water cooling parts to arrive. hopfully ths MB is capable of a high OC. aiming for 4.8ghz min
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/366425/GA-990FXA-UD3_Socket_AM3_990FX_ATX_AMD_Motherboard
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/429625/GeForce_GTX_750_Ti_Overclocked_2048_GDDR5_PCIe_30x16_Video_Card


Newer revision UD3s would limit your OC. Not bashing it, but it's true!


----------



## richardbb85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Newer revision UD3s would limit your OC. Not bashing it, but it's true!


wat about the asrock 990FX killer?

http://www.microcenter.com/product/428792/990FX_Killer_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> wat about the asrock 990FX killer?
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/428792/990FX_Killer_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard


That isn't a good oc board from what I've heard either. Look for an ASUS Sabertooth or an m5a for starters.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Just noticed that my CPU/NB Voltage fluctuate a bit when the CPU is stressed. For example lets say I set my BIOS to use 1.25v for the CPU/NB Voltage, when I stress the PC with IBT (maybe even when PC isn't being stressed) I can see the voltage fluctuate (higher) to 1.277-1.310v. Should I think of this as Vboost caused by the CPU/NB LLC setting? In that case it's a good idea to find the best LLC to have the least amount of vboost/voltage spike/fluctuations correct?

.:edit:.

Well I switched CPU/NB LLC from High to Regular but there are still a lot of fluctuation with the CPU/NB Voltage. Doesn't spike quite as high but still spikes a little over .05v.


----------



## MiladEd

OK, so after upgrading my PSU, I decided to OC a bit more. I'm currently at 4.3 GHz with 1.4 volts. 1.35 only got me as far as 4.2. my current temps are 61 C socket and 52 C core, with relatively low ambient temps. I wanted to get to 4.4 but IBT said it's unstable. Do I need more voltages?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> wat about the asrock 990FX killer?
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/428792/990FX_Killer_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard


Go for a Sabertooth, Gigabyte UD5 or UD7, CHV-FZ. Some say an MSI GD-80 as well.

Watercoolers should opt a UD7 (rare) or a CHV-FZ for mobo blocks. Or a kitty with some mods.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just noticed that my CPU/NB Voltage fluctuate a bit when the CPU is stressed. For example lets say I set my BIOS to use 1.25v for the CPU/NB Voltage, when I stress the PC with IBT (maybe even when PC isn't being stressed) I can see the voltage fluctuate (higher) to 1.277-1.310v. Should I think of this as Vboost caused by the CPU/NB LLC setting? In that case it's a good idea to find the best LLC to have the least amount of vboost/voltage spike/fluctuations correct?
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Well I switched CPU/NB LLC from High to Regular but there are still a lot of fluctuation with the CPU/NB Voltage. Doesn't spike quite as high but still spikes a little over .05v.


voltage fluctuation isn't a bad thing, its just telling you when its under load and not under load.

as work load increases, the draw on the electricity increases. if the thing in question is still running properly then the current has balanced it out. if it doesn't you need a higher voltage floor (the lowest point in your voltage fluctuation need to be a little higher. )

really not that much of a concern..

volt @ load =/= volt @ idle

don't forget you rarely get your exact rated voltage from your wall without expensive power conditioning this is true among all thing electrical


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richardbb85*
> 
> wat about the asrock 990FX killer?
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/428792/990FX_Killer_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard


if you aren't looking for over 4.6 it's not bad if you are it takes way more cooling and way more patience..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That case seems pretty nice for the money. I have been thinking about getting a case for my old system (Plex server). No filter for the side intake, but could always mod it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I will likely get the Phanteks Enthoo Pro. "Prolly making Benjiw cringe lol"


GET OUT OF THIS THREAD NOW!!!


----------



## Benjiw

It would appear i'm ******ed, when I oc i do it via a mix of FSB and multi, but when my CPU/NB hit over 2600mhz, my system would become unstable... I wasn't raising the volts for it... I know, it's ok if you feel the need to face palm me i'll take it.


----------



## Benjiw

Oh I remember why I stopped using facebook now, I joined a few PC groups to see if I could make some friends but it would appear i'm too opinionated and my sense of humour comes across all wrong. Someone was showing off a rad they had bought all busted up and was like should I RMA it, and a guy replies yes and how disgusting it is etc (he also hates that retailer) so I say... They get damaged in transit so yea RMA is they're just swap it over the counter anyway.

He replies with what did they do? kick it too him, (you can see where this is going) I said nah just poor packaging, he replies "do I look thick?" (this is a grown man with 2 kids acting worse than me when I have a tantrum) to which I reply yes, boom banned!









Good riddence! I can't abide people who can't take a joke and facebook is full of 'em


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I Know them off by heart.
> 
> CPU LLC = Ultra High
> CPU-NB LLC = High
> CPU Current Capability = 140%
> CPU-NB Current Capability = 130%
> CPU Phase Control = Extreme
> CPU VRM switching frequency = 400KHz
> CPU Power Response Control = Ultra Fast
> CPU-NB Power Response Control= Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Duty Control = Extreme
> CPU Power Thermal Control = 151
> DRAM Current Capability = 130%
> DRAN Phase Control = Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried changing the VRM switching frequency? Or even running it on auto? From my experience, auto has actually worked best for some reason. High values cause throttling, low values cause instability. I've spent a lot of time trying to figure this setting out, only to find that auto actually seems to work best in my case. On my current setup for example, anything over 320 causes throttling and anything below that causes instability, but on auto everything works. Not sure why that is, but that's just what I've noticed from my personal testing.
Click to expand...

Man what Bios are you using? I really need to figure out why I throttle at 68C instead of 78C like it's supposed to.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Man what Bios are you using? I really need to figure out why I throttle at 68C instead of 78C like it's supposed to.


you might just have found the limit your board goes, i had a limit of 4.9 on m5a99x evo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh I remember why I stopped using facebook now, I joined a few PC groups to see if I could make some friends but it would appear i'm too opinionated and my sense of humour comes across all wrong. Someone was showing off a rad they had bought all busted up and was like should I RMA it, and a guy replies yes and how disgusting it is etc (he also hates that retailer) so I say... They get damaged in transit so yea RMA is they're just swap it over the counter anyway.
> 
> He replies with what did they do? kick it too him, (you can see where this is going) I said nah just poor packaging, he replies "do I look thick?" (this is a grown man with 2 kids acting worse than me when I have a tantrum) to which I reply yes, boom banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddence! I can't abide people who can't take a joke and facebook is full of 'em


facepalm facebook lol

ive always hated it.......


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> voltage fluctuation isn't a bad thing, its just telling you when its under load and not under load.
> 
> as work load increases, the draw on the electricity increases. if the thing in question is still running properly then the current has balanced it out. if it doesn't you need a higher voltage floor (the lowest point in your voltage fluctuation need to be a little higher. )
> 
> really not that much of a concern..
> 
> volt @ load =/= volt @ idle
> 
> don't forget you rarely get your exact rated voltage from your wall without expensive power conditioning this is true among all thing electrical


Thank you sir


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh I remember why I stopped using facebook now, I joined a few PC groups to see if I could make some friends but it would appear i'm too opinionated and my sense of humour comes across all wrong. Someone was showing off a rad they had bought all busted up and was like should I RMA it, and a guy replies yes and how disgusting it is etc (he also hates that retailer) so I say... They get damaged in transit so yea RMA is they're just swap it over the counter anyway.
> 
> He replies with what did they do? kick it too him, (you can see where this is going) I said nah just poor packaging, he replies "do I look thick?" (this is a grown man with 2 kids acting worse than me when I have a tantrum) to which I reply yes, boom banned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddence! I can't abide people who can't take a joke and facebook is full of 'em


Ohh, don't start with your FB adventures.









Some guys on the local page are throwing in pictures of misconfigured water cooling loops, fans in push-push







and such, asking his temps spike in idle, and had frequent temp shutdown!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh, don't start with your FB adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some guys on the local page are throwing in pictures of misconfigured water cooling loops, fans in push-push
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and such, asking his temps spike in idle, and had frequent temp shutdown!


I've given up with them, some bright people and some dull, I just want to find people like me to laugh with but I don't seem to get on well with people through text based communication. Cos of where i'm from sarcasm is literally the first and foremost of how I talk and some just can't understand my personality via text.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just noticed that my CPU/NB Voltage fluctuate a bit when the CPU is stressed. For example lets say I set my BIOS to use 1.25v for the CPU/NB Voltage, when I stress the PC with IBT (maybe even when PC isn't being stressed) I can see the voltage fluctuate (higher) to 1.277-1.310v. Should I think of this as Vboost caused by the CPU/NB LLC setting? In that case it's a good idea to find the best LLC to have the least amount of vboost/voltage spike/fluctuations correct?
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Well I switched CPU/NB LLC from High to Regular but there are still a lot of fluctuation with the CPU/NB Voltage. Doesn't spike quite as high but still spikes a little over .05v.


My CHVF-Z also over volts CPU_NB under load... 1.150v set in BIOS and ~1.188v/1.190v under load via Fluke DMM.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Glad it helped
> I need bios screen shots to help
> Do you have any evidence to support your claims I see significant improvement with quadfire.
> 
> Do you have any evidence that x3xx series is helped by making both cpu/NB and ht the same?
> I doubt it. Did you bump NB or cpu/nb
> I need to know more to help you
> 
> Bios screen shots please


Heere it is


----------



## Mega Man

thats one, i need the whole kit an kabootle

IE all settings you changed

right off the bat 1.2 nb
ram 1.55
cpu/nb 1.25


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thats one, i need the whole kit an kabootle
> 
> IE all settings you changed
> 
> right off the bat 1.2 nb
> ram 1.55
> cpu/nb 1.25


Okey doke


----------



## MiladEd

Finally! 4.4 GHz. How's my stats?


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Man what Bios are you using? I really need to figure out why I throttle at 68C instead of 78C like it's supposed to.


Sorry I've been off the forum a few days, busy swapping out a hard drive...
I'm on the latest BIOS version (2501). I'm still sure that VRM switching frequency is a big part of your issue though, setting it to 400 lowers my throttling point quite a bit too. Not quite to 68C, but definitely below 75C. I would demonstrate but right now I would probably throttle at any settings, winter is clearly over and it's getting warm, I might need to lower that OC before either my CPU or me overheats in this room...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Man what Bios are you using? I really need to figure out why I throttle at 68C instead of 78C like it's supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been off the forum a few days, busy swapping out a hard drive...
> I'm on the latest BIOS version (2501). I'm still sure that VRM switching frequency is a big part of your issue though, setting it to 400 lowers my throttling point quite a bit too. Not quite to 68C, but definitely below 75C. I would demonstrate but right now I would probably throttle at any settings, winter is clearly over and it's getting warm, I might need to lower that OC before either my CPU or me overheats in this room...
Click to expand...

I'll give it a shot and report back. At least there is SOMEONE out there who is saying the same thing I am. Throttling at 68C?that can't be right.

Most people especially on the Asus forums kinda go. "huh"

I don't think I am throttling due to VRM temps though. I'll tell you why. There are several points around the VRM section I use to extrapolate a temperature from. I measure with an infrared thermometer.

1. VRM heatsink. Never usually hotter than 50-60
2. The capacitors and chokes directly next to the VRM's under the overhang of the heatsink. Never above 80C. Generally in the low to mid 60's.
3. Digi+ drivers on the back of the board mirroring the VRM's. Never above 80C.
So I do not think my VRM section is going above 80C.
So while I will try lowering VRM switching frequency as you state. I hypothesise that it won't make a difference to my present situation. Mat best maybe gain a bit of room on the socket temps and at worst cause instability. But i doubt it is going to put the threshold back to the 78C point where it used to be at for me.


----------



## Johan45

@allistair, maybe it's current related. Did you change BIOS versions and do you have the same settings in the DIGI section that you used previously.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll give it a shot and report back. At least there is SOMEONE out there who is saying the same thing I am. Throttling at 68C?that can't be right.
> 
> Most people especially on the Asus forums kinda go. "huh"
> 
> I don't think I am throttling due to VRM temps though. I'll tell you why. There are several points around the VRM section I use to extrapolate a temperature from. I measure with an infrared thermometer.
> 
> 1. VRM heatsink. Never usually hotter than 50-60
> 2. The capacitors and chokes directly next to the VRM's under the overhang of the heatsink. Never above 80C. Generally in the low to mid 60's.
> 3. Digi+ drivers on the back of the board mirroring the VRM's. Never above 80C.
> So I do not think my VRM section is going above 80C.
> So while I will try lowering VRM switching frequency as you state. I hypothesise that it won't make a difference to my present situation. Mat best maybe gain a bit of room on the socket temps and at worst cause instability. But i doubt it is going to put the threshold back to the 78C point where it used to be at for me.


Did some testing now at 4.8GHz @ 1.475v.
My stable OC:
VRM Switching Frequency: Auto, some changes in other settings as well, but they didn't really make a difference in this case.

Maxed out @ 76C socket (ignore the high core temp, I forgot to open my window before starting and temps skyrocketed on the first run







)
Then changed the Switching Frequency to 400:

Aand here comes throttling @ 74C socket...
Then matched all the rest of the settings to yours, but it made zero difference.
Lowered Switching Frequency to 350:

A little better, but still throttling. And from what I remember from tweaking my 4.9GHz setting late last year, all manual settings I tried for the VRM Switching Frequency either gave me instability or throttling. Idk why but auto is the only setting that works for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @allistair, maybe it's current related. Did you change BIOS versions and do you have the same settings in the DIGI section that you used previously.


You might have a point there. One of the many settings I changed was CPU Power Thermal Control. I used to run it at 130 but upped to 151 to match Alastair, but that made absolutely no difference, so I began to wonder if the throttling was related to something other than thermals.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll give it a shot and report back. At least there is SOMEONE out there who is saying the same thing I am. Throttling at 68C?that can't be right.
> 
> Most people especially on the Asus forums kinda go. "huh"
> 
> I don't think I am throttling due to VRM temps though. I'll tell you why. There are several points around the VRM section I use to extrapolate a temperature from. I measure with an infrared thermometer.
> 
> 1. VRM heatsink. Never usually hotter than 50-60
> 2. The capacitors and chokes directly next to the VRM's under the overhang of the heatsink. Never above 80C. Generally in the low to mid 60's.
> 3. Digi+ drivers on the back of the board mirroring the VRM's. Never above 80C.
> So I do not think my VRM section is going above 80C.
> So while I will try lowering VRM switching frequency as you state. I hypothesise that it won't make a difference to my present situation. Mat best maybe gain a bit of room on the socket temps and at worst cause instability. But i doubt it is going to put the threshold back to the 78C point where it used to be at for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Did some testing now at 4.8GHz @ 1.475v.
> My stable OC:
> VRM Switching Frequency: Auto, some changes in other settings as well, but they didn't really make a difference in this case.
> 
> Maxed out @ 76C socket (ignore the high core temp, I forgot to open my window before starting and temps skyrocketed on the first run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Then changed the Switching Frequency to 400:
> 
> Aand here comes throttling @ 74C socket...
> Then matched all the rest of the settings to yours, but it made zero difference.
> Lowered Switching Frequency to 350:
> 
> A little better, but still throttling. And from what I remember from tweaking my 4.9GHz setting late last year, all manual settings I tried for the VRM Switching Frequency either gave me instability or throttling. Idk why but auto is the only setting that works for me.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @allistair, maybe it's current related. Did you change BIOS versions and do you have the same settings in the DIGI section that you used previously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might have a point there. One of the many settings I changed was CPU Power Thermal Control. I used to run it at 130 but upped to 151 to match Alastair, but that made absolutely no difference, so I began to wonder if the throttling was related to something other than thermals.
Click to expand...

And here I am posting saying that I think you are right. I have been playing with 4.9GHz. Ran for 10runs at 72C socket with the switching frequency at 300. Set it to 400 and the throttling comes in at run 3 the SECOND that socket reaches 72C. Now. What difference does switching frequency have on an OC?


----------



## Alastair

I can answer my own question it seems. A higher VRM switching frequency delivers cleaner power to the CPU. So supposedly a higher setting is better. But the VRM's get hotter. Guess it's time for some extreme thermal pads.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can answer my own question it seems. A higher VRM switching frequency delivers cleaner power to the CPU. So supposedly a higher setting is better. But the VRM's get hotter. Guess it's time for some extreme thermal pads.


surely it would be better just to buy a saberkitty lol

with all the effort u r doing on that motherboard would it be just better digging a little deeper in your pockets


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can answer my own question it seems. A higher VRM switching frequency delivers cleaner power to the CPU. So supposedly a higher setting is better. But the VRM's get hotter. Guess it's time for some extreme thermal pads.
> 
> 
> 
> surely it would be better just to buy a saberkitty lol
> 
> with all the effort u r doing on that motherboard would it be just better digging a little deeper in your pockets
Click to expand...









The extra that a Saberkitty would give me. Probably isn't worth the money really. Thanks to @M1kuTheAwesome it seems he has unraveled the mystery for me. 5/10 runs at 4.95GHz with 1.464V. And I have started tweaking my ram as well 2133 at stock timings for now. But I did all my preliminary testing at 1600. (5GHz keeps on going to 78C until the board pulls the plug on it.)

Honestly. How much better would a Sabertooth be? 5.0? 5.1? MAYBE 5.2? It all comes down to one essential thing. How much is 150MHz. Worth? You might argue I just bought an 8370. Well I pretty much made my money back with the 8350, considering that the chips are actually more expensive now than what they were when I got it. South Africa. Go figure. Zuma is doing a wonderful job of crashing our economy. The rand is weaker against the dollar than it has ever been. And with that monkey at the helm it is getting worse every day. Motherboards are more expensive as well. But I won't be in the same position with the motherboard.

Edit. : besides. It's blue. I like blue.


----------



## Johan45

I think in the end alastair is getting rid of all the headaches you're having not worth the $150, Then there's allso the peace of mind that the tougher board is less likely to fail and take the rest of your shett with it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra that a Saberkitty would give me. Probably isn't worth the money really. Thanks to @M1kuTheAwesome it seems he has unraveled the mystery for me. 5/10 runs at 4.95GHz with 1.464V. And I have started tweaking my ram as well 2133 at stock timings for now. But I did all my preliminary testing at 1600. (5GHz keeps on going to 78C until the board pulls the plug on it.)
> 
> Honestly. How much better would a Sabertooth be? 5.0? 5.1? MAYBE 5.2? It all comes down to one essential thing. How much is 150MHz. Worth? You might argue I just bought an 8370. Well I pretty much made my money back with the 8350, considering that the chips are actually more expensive now than what they were when I got it. South Africa. Go figure. Zuma is doing a wonderful job of crashing our economy. The rand is weaker against the dollar than it has ever been. And with that monkey at the helm it is getting worse every day. Motherboards are more expensive as well. But I won't be in the same position with the motherboard.
> 
> Edit. : besides. It's blue. I like blue.


i get what u are saying, but to me your board is screaming at you, like a car does on high revs unable to change gear lol, the saberkitty will handle that power much more efficiently

or i could be just full of crap


----------



## Mike The Owl

I use an old style SSD, its a OCZ Vertex Plus R2 which is a Sata type 2 drive, its slow as far as modern drives go ....http://ocz.com/consumer/vertex-plus-r2-sata-2-ssd .



So I started experimenting with a Ram Disk, currently I am using it for my Photoshop but will add other software once I'm used to using it.



It does speed things up a lot.

Has anyone used Ram Disc, Does anyone have ideas on using them?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think in the end alastair is getting rid of all the headaches you're having not worth the $150, Then there's allso the peace of mind that the tougher board is less likely to fail and take the rest of your shett with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra that a Saberkitty would give me. Probably isn't worth the money really. Thanks to @M1kuTheAwesome it seems he has unraveled the mystery for me. 5/10 runs at 4.95GHz with 1.464V. And I have started tweaking my ram as well 2133 at stock timings for now. But I did all my preliminary testing at 1600. (5GHz keeps on going to 78C until the board pulls the plug on it.)
> 
> Honestly. How much better would a Sabertooth be? 5.0? 5.1? MAYBE 5.2? It all comes down to one essential thing. How much is 150MHz. Worth? You might argue I just bought an 8370. Well I pretty much made my money back with the 8350, considering that the chips are actually more expensive now than what they were when I got it. South Africa. Go figure. Zuma is doing a wonderful job of crashing our economy. The rand is weaker against the dollar than it has ever been. And with that monkey at the helm it is getting worse every day. Motherboards are more expensive as well. But I won't be in the same position with the motherboard.
> 
> Edit. : besides. It's blue. I like blue.
> 
> 
> 
> i get what u are saying, but to me your board is screaming at you, like a car does on high revs unable to change gear lol, the saberkitty will handle that power much more efficiently
> 
> or i could be just full of crap
Click to expand...

While I do see what you guys are saying. What I probably should have done is bought a Saberkitty right out the gate. But I didn't. Now I am stuck with this one. But she seems to be doing alright. I probably need to just redo the thermal pads between the VRM heatsink and the VRM's to improve temps. But 4.95GHz is definitely as far as these boards can go. And I am cool with that. She is not screaming badly at all now. Now that I fixed the throttling. Setting CPU VRM Frequency switching to auto from 400 seemed to fix the problem. Socket temp at 73C during the 10 runs at 4.95GHz. Besides. If I owned a Sabertooth. I would also push it to screaming point. It is just what I do with hardware. And I am sure my motherboard will last long enough to see this platform through. I mean. I been driving these 6850's in the redline for 3 years now. And they are still rocking!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> While I do see what you guys are saying. What I probably should have done is bought a Saberkitty right out the gate. But I didn't. Now I am stuck with this one. But she seems to be doing alright. I probably need to just redo the thermal pads between the VRM heatsink and the VRM's to improve temps. But 4.95GHz is definitely as far as these boards can go. And I am cool with that. She is not screaming badly at all now. Now that I fixed the throttling. Setting CPU VRM Frequency switching to auto from 400 seemed to fix the problem. Socket temp at 73C during the 10 runs at 4.95GHz. Besides. If I owned a Sabertooth. I would also push it to screaming point. It is just what I do with hardware. And I am sure my motherboard will last long enough to see this platform through. I mean. I been driving these 6850's in the redline for 3 years now. And they are still rocking!


I'm probably going to get the kitty..... not a huge fan of the dookie brown, but I don't have a window anyways.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> While I do see what you guys are saying. What I probably should have done is bought a Saberkitty right out the gate. But I didn't. Now I am stuck with this one. But she seems to be doing alright. I probably need to just redo the thermal pads between the VRM heatsink and the VRM's to improve temps. But 4.95GHz is definitely as far as these boards can go. And I am cool with that. She is not screaming badly at all now. Now that I fixed the throttling. Setting CPU VRM Frequency switching to auto from 400 seemed to fix the problem. Socket temp at 73C during the 10 runs at 4.95GHz. Besides. If I owned a Sabertooth. I would also push it to screaming point. It is just what I do with hardware. And I am sure my motherboard will last long enough to see this platform through. I mean. I been driving these 6850's in the redline for 3 years now. And they are still rocking!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to get the kitty..... not a huge fan of the dookie brown, but I don't have a window anyways.
Click to expand...

Well I have told myself that if I get a Saberkitty I will be painting it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I have told myself that if I get a Saberkitty I will be painting it.


SERIOUSLY thinking about checking this out though man:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157577&cm_re=asrock_970-_-13-157-577-_-Product

I mean, look at the features.... it even does 8x/8x crossfire...


----------



## Johan45

I have found that a lot of the setting (for myself anyway) in the digi section I leave on auto unless I'm really pushing the board hard ( 6GHz) I adjust the cpu/cpuNB current LLC and set the C/Tprobe to extreme to run full phase. If I'm hammering it that's when everything goes to max. So IMO switching frequencies really aren't that important at normal speeds.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I have told myself that if I get a Saberkitty I will be painting it.
> 
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY thinking about checking this out though man:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157577&cm_re=asrock_970-_-13-157-577-_-Product
> 
> I mean, look at the features.... it even does 8x/8x crossfire...
Click to expand...

Personally I wouldn't run an 8 core on it unless 4.5 is enough for you.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Personally I wouldn't run an 8 core on it unless 4.5 is enough for you.


But it supports the 9 series CPU's??


----------



## zila

Agent Smith, do yourself a tremendous favor and steer clear of the AsRock boards. Get yourself a high quality Asus board instead. Trust me on this, you'll be much better off.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Agent Smith, do yourself a tremendous favor and steer clear of the AsRock boards. Get yourself a high quality Asus board instead. Trust me on this, you'll be much better off.


I understand the advise.....

I just don't see how an 8+2 board, that supports FX9's, and has the best audio codec there is, and offers 8x/8x CF, for under $90 can be looked over so easily.

I mean, it's got 4 eggs on 30 reviews so far, and it just came out. I didn't even think we'd see any more am3+ boards to be honest.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Agent Smith, do yourself a tremendous favor and steer clear of the AsRock boards. Get yourself a high quality Asus board instead. Trust me on this, you'll be much better off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the advise.....
> 
> I just don't see how an 8+2 board, that supports FX9's, and has the best audio codec there is, and offers 8x/8x CF, for under $90 can be looked over so easily.
> 
> I mean, it's got 4 eggs on 30 reviews so far, and it just came out. I didn't even think we'd see any more am3+ boards to be honest.
Click to expand...

The people using the board are probably scrubs. But if the 990FX Killer is anything to go by. AVOID like the plague. It even has the same crappy VRM heatsink.


----------



## zila

I'm seeing and hearing a lot of bad things about them from folks around me. So that's why the advice. Don't always believe everything you read. I have an Extreme9 sitting here with it's vrms blown out and it's "supposed" to a 12 phase board. That turned out to be false.

Buy a Sabertooth, a UD5, UD7, CHV Formula-Z. You'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The people using the board are probably scrubs. But if the 990FX Killer is anything to go by. AVOID like the plague. It even has the same crappy VRM heatsink.


Well, actually the killer came out as a "12+2" power phase, but people were getting horrible vdroop with it.... they have also revised that board to a newer 8+2 power phase, but I've yet to see any reviews on it.

I'm pretty sure this was all done because of the original issues people had, and when the FX9 dropped, it couldn't even cope.....

If it's got a good VRM setup on it _now_, that board is a tremendous value


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The people using the board are probably scrubs. But if the 990FX Killer is anything to go by. AVOID like the plague. It even has the same crappy VRM heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually the killer came out as a "12+2" power phase, but people were getting horrible vdroop with it.... they have also revised that board to a newer 8+2 power phase, but I've yet to see any reviews on it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this was all done because of the original issues people had, and when the FX9 dropped, it couldn't even cope.....
> 
> If it's got a good VRM setup on it _now_, that board is a tremendous value
Click to expand...

I am talking about the 8+2 killers. They are really poor. Struggle with anything past 4.5GHz.


----------



## Tasm

For AMD platform, i wouldnt advice anything else than Gigabyte or Asus models, Gigabyte being my top sugestion, they beat the Asus boards in almost every single way.

But...i do like Asrock, they are a solid brand regarding Intel products.

The 970 Fatality i never putted my hands on it, but as a computer store onwer...i have sold a couple 990FX Fatality and no RMA at all









I would say:

GA 970 UD3P - unbeatable for the price;

GA 990FXA UD3/UD5

And if you really want asrock, 990FXA Fatality.

The only ones i would stay away are really MSI models, crap...just crap...i had to stop selling MSI 970 G46 because i was having an abnormal rma rate.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I understand the advise.....
> 
> I just don't see how an 8+2 board, that supports FX9's, and has the best audio codec there is, and offers 8x/8x CF, for under $90 can be looked over so easily.
> 
> I mean, it's got 4 eggs on 30 reviews so far, and it just came out. I didn't even think we'd see any more am3+ boards to be honest.


why would a 970 chipset board from a company known for skimping on the 990 and 970 budget boards release a board that was better than it's higher priced cohorts for less? They wouldn't....the fx killer supports 9x processors too supposedly and its midrange...all the way..kitty is hands down the best investment I made for my fx...plus the r2.0 isn't as Brown it's a lighter shade


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> why would a 970 chipset board from a company known for skimping on the 990 and 970 budget boards release a board that was better than it's higher priced cohorts for less? They wouldn't....the fx killer supports 9x processors too supposedly and its midrange...all the way..kitty is hands down the best investment I made for my fx...plus the r2.0 isn't as Brown it's a lighter shade


I have no experience with either, so I have no clue, but what I would say in response to that, is how can it run a 9590 @ 1.5v, and if it can't how can it be advertised and sold to do so?

I mean, I have seen no reviews on it personally, but I would imagine people on a $300+/- budget are looking at boards and chips and saying, "okay, I can buy the $200 board, and the $130 CPU and hopefully OC to 4.6+" or "I can buy the $100 board, and the $230 CPU and get 4.7 out of the box"....

On paper, only one of those is a gamble, though I do understand that quality comes to mind also....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I have no experience with either, so I have no clue, but what I would say in response to that, is how can it run a 9590 @ 1.5v, and if it can't how can it be advertised and sold to do so?
> 
> I mean, I have seen no reviews on it personally, but I would imagine people on a $300+/- budget are looking at boards and chips and saying, "okay, I can buy the $200 board, and the $130 CPU and hopefully OC to 4.6+" or "I can buy the $100 board, and the $230 CPU and get 4.7 out of the box"....
> 
> On paper, only one of those is a gamble, though I do understand that quality comes to mind also....


It is certain, that Asrock cut costs SOMEWHERE (compared to the high end 990FX line). The question is where. My guess, is that they maintained the typical "asrock 970 thin pcb". Because otherwise, it's too good to be true. They 've even put the Nichicon japanese caps on, which are more expensive than what ASUS and Gigabyte use in the range (taiwanese Apaq).

This board seems an attempt by Asrock to win the battle of the "middle sector". Price/feature wise, it seems to be aiming to the MSI 970 Gaming as direct competitor. When the FX came out, the 970 extreme3 was selling like hotcakes in Europe. Asrock makes the biggest shares of her sales in Europe. Bang for buck, it had no rival. Only much later did they put asterisks when running 8xxx on them. But they sold a LOT of them in the meantime. Asrocks are very common for office builds in Europe.

In the meantime though, the Gigabyte 970 UD3P has changed the game. Since it came out, it's only 8 euros more than the Extreme3 and cheaper than the Extreme4, which in the meantime have shown their weakness in any overclocking attempt. It's a no brainer to get the Gigabyte nowdays. ASUS sells the M5A97 EVO 1 euro more than the Giga 970 UD3P. So again, if for whatever reason, one dislikes the Gigabyte, for 9 euros more than the extreme3, there is a 6+2 ASUS. Why buy the Extreme3??? Then MSI comes and releases the 970 Gaming (more expensive than the Gigabyte 970, but, some are attracted by the audio or the looks). ASrock must be taking a beating in the budget sector, which was always her privilidged sector. Now you even have Biostar, with the TA970 Plus, selling here at 69 euros (=1 euro cheaper than the Extreme3). Only a MAD man would buy the Asrock 970 Extreme3, with these other options out.

So, it is clear that Asrock is trying to regain the middle ground with the 970 Professional. But, since they all fight to cut costs to the last euro, there MUST be a weak point in its armour... And like i said, my suspicion, is that they kept the thin PCB and that the VRM may be marginal for 9xxx FX. I just checked, the lowest price is 99 euros, which is about 22 euros more than the Giga 970 UD3P. You get the support for 9xxx and 8/8 crossfire and better audio. Personally though, if i wanted to run 1 VGA, i would wait for the Giga 970 UD3P Rev.2, which will have audio caps as well. I mean, otherwise i don't think it's worth 22 euros over the UD3P, unless you want official support for FX 9xxx or Crossfire.

The worrying part of the Asrock 970 Professionals are that the 1 egg reviews, are often about premature death. This usually isn't a good sign, but it's in line with the high failure rate with the other Asrock 970 boards.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/108284-huge-list-of-failure-rates-on-pc-components-french-but-i-translated-nearly-everything/

Actually, i am pondering myself whether to get yet another motherboard as a spare (altough i shouldn't because i have already too many spares) and given what's out right now, the new Biostar TA970 Plus looks interesting, if not for other reason, because i already have 2 UD3P (1 as spare) and would be interesting to try Biostar and at that price for 8+2 mobo, it's tempting. But i will wait for reviews...


----------



## Tasm

GA 970 UD3p is impossible to beat for the price.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> For AMD platform, i wouldnt advice anything else than Gigabyte or Asus models, Gigabyte being my top sugestion, they beat the Asus boards in almost every single way.
> 
> But...i do like Asrock, they are a solid brand regarding Intel products.
> 
> The 970 Fatality i never putted my hands on it, but as a computer store onwer...i have sold a couple 990FX Fatality and no RMA at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say:
> 
> GA 970 UD3P - unbeatable for the price;
> 
> GA 990FXA UD3/UD5
> 
> And if you really want asrock, 990FXA Fatality.
> 
> The only ones i would stay away are really MSI models, crap...just crap...i had to stop selling MSI 970 G46 because i was having an abnormal rma rate.


You're probably right about the low end MSI's , but anyone that expects a $70 board to keep up with the one's that sell for $150 + isn't being very realistic. Given the same cooling , the GD-80 however has consistently bested my CHV-z's and has been pushed very hard for over 2 years now with no sign of any problems yet. Conversely , 2 of the 3 CHV-z's I've owned have failed.
I've messed with a few Asrock boards, they were competitive at their price points, but it seems like every one I've had has had something that really bugged me about it. Bio's stuff on the 990 extreme 3 with an LLC function that was terribly heavy handed, extremely flimsy video outs on the ones equipped with IGP's - FM2 EXTREME 6 I'm looking at you! - and a p67 board that had some usb issues ( could have been intel's fault however).
I have a 990 UD 5 sitting next to me that I need to try out, will be my first Gigabyte board , looking forward to messing with it


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It is certain, that Asrock cut costs SOMEWHERE (compared to the high end 990FX line). The question is where. My guess, is that they maintained the typical "asrock 970 thin pcb". Because otherwise, it's too good to be true. They 've even put the Nichicon japanese caps on, which are more expensive than what ASUS and Gigabyte use in the range (taiwanese Apaq).
> 
> This board seems an attempt by Asrock to win the battle of the "middle sector". Price/feature wise, it seems to be aiming to the MSI 970 Gaming as direct competitor. When the FX came out, the 970 extreme3 was selling like hotcakes in Europe. Asrock makes the biggest shares of her sales in Europe. Bang for buck, it had no rival. Only much later did they put asterisks when running 8xxx on them. But they sold a LOT of them in the meantime. Asrocks are very common for office builds in Europe.
> 
> In the meantime though, the Gigabyte 970 UD3P has changed the game. Since it came out, it's only 8 euros more than the Extreme3 and cheaper than the Extreme4, which in the meantime have shown their weakness in any overclocking attempt. It's a no brainer to get the Gigabyte nowdays. ASUS sells the M5A97 EVO 1 euro more than the Giga 970 UD3P. So again, if for whatever reason, one dislikes the Gigabyte, for 9 euros more than the extreme3, there is a 6+2 ASUS. Why buy the Extreme3??? Then MSI comes and releases the 970 Gaming (more expensive than the Gigabyte 970, but, some are attracted by the audio or the looks). ASrock must be taking a beating in the budget sector, which was always her privilidged sector. Now you even have Biostar, with the TA970 Plus, selling here at 69 euros (=1 euro cheaper than the Extreme3). Only a MAD man would buy the Asrock 970 Extreme3, with these other options out.
> 
> So, it is clear that Asrock is trying to regain the middle ground with the 970 Professional. But, since they all fight to cut costs to the last euro, there MUST be a weak point in its armour... And like i said, my suspicion, is that they kept the thin PCB and that the VRM may be marginal for 9xxx FX. I just checked, the lowest price is 99 euros, which is about 22 euros more than the Giga 970 UD3P. You get the support for 9xxx and 8/8 crossfire and better audio. Personally though, if i wanted to run 1 VGA, i would wait for the Giga 970 UD3P Rev.2, which will have audio caps as well. I mean, otherwise i don't think it's worth 22 euros over the UD3P, unless you want official support for FX 9xxx or Crossfire.
> 
> The worrying part of the Asrock 970 Professionals are that the 1 egg reviews, are often about premature death. This usually isn't a good sign, but it's in line with the high failure rate with the other Asrock 970 boards.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/108284-huge-list-of-failure-rates-on-pc-components-french-but-i-translated-nearly-everything/
> 
> Actually, i am pondering myself whether to get yet another motherboard as a spare (altough i shouldn't because i have already too many spares) and given what's out right now, the new Biostar TA970 Plus looks interesting, if not for other reason, because i already have 2 UD3P (1 as spare) and would be interesting to try Biostar and at that price for 8+2 mobo, it's tempting. But i will wait for reviews...


All accurate information, and a very valid theory.....

I would say though, that for what I am looking to do, the board seems very fitting (would add that by "professionals" I think you meant "performance" which is what the board is branded as).

My plan is to....

Replace my 5 year old, failing board, and keep my 1090T and 290 GPU.
Within 6 months time, replace the 1090T with an 8 core vishera. Possibly even opt for the 9 series if they are sub $200 at some point.

I also plan to add an additional 290 for crossfire. This would give me a pretty hefty upgrade, and also be very friendly on the wallet if I opt for such a low cost board.

I would also note that, there are plenty of 1 egg reviews on the Asus Sabertooth, the Formula Z, and all the aforementioned high end Gigabyte boards too. And they are all due to premature failure of the entire board, or the onboard audio (which seems to be very common on the Asus boards).

And I am not saying any of that to knock Asus or Gigabyte.... I personally own 2 Gigaboards, and 1 Asus board in my 3 systems, and have had dozens of both boards in the past, so I am very familiar with their quality.

I think I may go for this ASRock board, and let you guys know how it does. It certainly can't be worse than my 5 year old 890FXA-UD5 that is unfortunately reaching the end of it's shelf life, from both an antiquated and functional standpoint.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> GA 970 UD3p is impossible to beat for the price.


Yes and it's a thoroughly tested motherboard by now. In overclock too. Which adds to its value. My main complain is the BIOS quirks. The fact that you have to leave the Turbo always to auto or get double boot. The unfriendly way to change values. The mouse that is superslow in the UEFI. I prefer the Asrock 970 extreme3 BIOS 100 times better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> Bio's stuff on the 990 extreme 3 with an LLC function that was terribly heavy handed,


Typical of Asrock in the "extreme" series. Same happens in the 970 extr3, but they had the good sense to put a voice in the BIOS saying "Leave LLC disabled for AM3+, only enable in AM3". If you enable it with FX,voltage overshoots by a mile.
Quote:


> extremely flimsy video outs on the ones equipped with IGP's


Always part of Asrock's mentality of "make it thinner, to cut costs". Things always bend a lot in budget Asrocks. But miraculously, they don't break. Still, until you get the hang of it and realise the construction philosophy, it's worrisome everytime you have to put your hands on them and push.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> All accurate information, and a very valid theory.....
> 
> I would say though, that for what I am looking to do, the board seems very fitting (would add that by "professionals" I think you meant "performance" which is what the board is branded as).


Yes, sorry, my mistake. I meant the "performance".
Quote:


> My plan is to....
> 
> Replace my 5 year old, failing board, and keep my 1090T and 290 GPU.
> Within 6 months time, replace the 1090T with an 8 core vishera. Possibly even opt for the 9 series if they are sub $200 at some point.
> 
> I also plan to add an additional 290 for crossfire. This would give me a pretty hefty upgrade, and also be very friendly on the wallet if I opt for such a low cost board.
> 
> I would also note that, there are plenty of 1 egg reviews on the Asus Sabertooth, the Formula Z, and all the aforementioned high end Gigabyte boards too. And they are all due to premature failure of the entire board, or the onboard audio (which seems to be very common on the Asus boards).
> 
> And I am not saying any of that to knock Asus or Gigabyte.... I personally own 2 Gigaboards, and 1 Asus board in my 3 systems, and have had dozens of both boards in the past, so I am very familiar with their quality.
> 
> I think I may go for this ASRock board, and let you guys know how it does. It certainly can't be worse than my 5 year old 890FXA-UD5 that is unfortunately reaching the end of it's shelf life, from both an antiquated and functional standpoint.


Well, given your plan, i think i would do the same too... The good thing with Asrocks (i use them since s939), is that usually, if they don't die soon, they will live long (usually). To be honest, at that price, at least here, you must either get the Asrock performance or the MSI Gaming. Given my allergy to anything with Nikos written on it, i would buy the Asrock too... You are right about 1 egg reviews on other brands too, i am a bit paranoid when it comes to "Asrock 970", because of the "asterisks" they 've put on their entire line and the failure rate i 've read. On the bright side, NONE of my Asrocks 790 or 970 has failed yet.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, sorry, my mistake. I meant the "performance".
> Well, given your plan, i think i would do the same too... The good thing with Asrocks (i use them since s939), is that usually, if they don't die soon, they will live long (usually). To be honest, at that price, at least here, you must either get the Asrock performance or the MSI Gaming. Given my allergy to anything with Nikos written on it, i would buy the Asrock too... You are right about 1 egg reviews on other brands too, i am a bit paranoid when it comes to "Asrock 970", because of the "asterisks" they 've put on their entire line and the failure rate i 've read. On the bright side, NONE of my Asrocks 790 or 970 has failed yet.


Well, that last bit is good to know....

I wish I could go through the reviews on all motherboards on newegg, and remove the 1 and 2 egg ones with stupid things like:

"Did not work with my HD6970" Come on dude, you should know better....

"Could not get my DDR2400 to run over 1866" RAM speed is more IMC and timing depending than anything, did you check those ding dong??

"Runs my 8350 @ 1400MHz instead of 3.5GHz" Really dude? Have you checked it under load? Read about Cool and Quiet, then give us a review....

We all know that kind of stuff is a bunch of garbage and user error. They should actually have to approve those reviews a little better than they do.
Some of that stuff is just nonsense.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, that last bit is good to know....
> 
> I wish I could go through the reviews on all motherboards on newegg, and remove the 1 and 2 egg ones with stupid things like:
> 
> "Did not work with my HD6970" Come on dude, you should know better....
> 
> "Could not get my DDR2400 to run over 1866" RAM speed is more IMC and timing depending than anything, did you check those ding dong??
> 
> "Runs my 8350 @ 1400MHz instead of 3.5GHz" Really dude? Have you checked it under load? Read about Cool and Quiet, then give us a review....
> 
> We all know that kind of stuff is a bunch of garbage and user error. They should actually have to approve those reviews a little better than they do.
> Some of that stuff is just nonsense.


If you plan to do Crossfire, you must go with 990FXA, that´s really the main diference between 970 vs 990.

Choose the cheapest:

Gigabyte 990FXA UD3;

Asrock 990FXA Fatality;

:


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> If you plan to do Crossfire, you must go with 990FXA, that´s really the main diference between 970 vs 990.
> 
> Choose the cheapest:
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA UD3;
> 
> Asrock 990FXA Fatality;
> 
> :


Well, this new 970 board is setup to do 16x/4x, 8x/8x, and 8x/4x/4x


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, that last bit is good to know....


Yes, i imagine.







I 've bought over a dozen Asrocks since s939. Probably more than 15 actually. I didn't use them all (i keep spares), but out of those i did, 1 came with DOA onboard video (Asrocks do have a tendency of coming let's say partially DOA. It may be only audio or only a SATA port, so it's always good practice to check all ports when you receive the board). 2 died but it was my fault. 1 died in few months, but after putting it to service after years of inactivity. My theory is that the electrolytic caps have been semi-damaged over the years of inactivity, so when put back to service, at some point it couldn't make it anymore. The rest all survived for years. My brother had an office mATX cheap Asrock for like 11 years. I had to fight with him to convince him that it was time to upgrade his computer. But i never overclock to the limits. Usually they 've all worked for long periods of time in 100% load though (encoding). Bottom line, if you don't abuse them terribly and they survive the first 6 months, chances are good they will last long.
Quote:


> I wish I could go through the reviews on all motherboards on newegg, and remove the 1 and 2 egg ones with stupid things like:
> 
> "Did not work with my HD6970" Come on dude, you should know better....
> 
> "Could not get my DDR2400 to run over 1866" RAM speed is more IMC and timing depending than anything, did you check those ding dong??
> 
> "Runs my 8350 @ 1400MHz instead of 3.5GHz" Really dude? Have you checked it under load? Read about Cool and Quiet, then give us a review....
> We all know that kind of stuff is a bunch of garbage and user error. They should actually have to approve those reviews a little better than they do.
> Some of that stuff is just nonsense.


Ahaha! Yes, i also read Newegg reviews and spot such cases. The most hilarious ones, are those who then give themselves a high "tech level". But they are still more reliable reviews than the ones i read in my local Amazon... Only yesterday i read a motherboard review with 1 star, because "it came without screws to screw it on the case". My jaw fell down. I thought "are you serious??? And you trust yourself to actually assemble the PC on your own???".









EDIT: Speaking of UD3P quirks... Since i bought the Giga UD3P, i was using the VIA 11.003a drivers, which at the time that i bought the board, were the drivers in Gigabyte's website. In the meantime, when connecting headphones to the PC speakers and turning the speaker volume very high, i could hear some noise, some sort of crackling/electrical noise. Yesterday i noticed that now Gigabyte has VIA 11.003c in the UD3P's website. I installed them and... the noise is gone! Dead silent now. Yet another quirk of the UD3P.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, this new 970 board is setup to do 16x/4x, 8x/8x, and 8x/4x/4x


Its not about the Pciex frequency, you have that with the old Extreme4, its about the chipset bandwidth, if you plan doing crossfire on AMD platform, you have to go with 990fxa, 970 will cap the performance.

Thats the reason they launched the 990fxa.

Or, just go with that nice Asrock and forget about dualgpu, single gpu is better anyways.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm fairly certain that the 970 and the 990 both running 8x/8x crossfire setups perform the same???

970 was initially limited to 16x/4x crossfire, and the 990 line was capable of the 8x/8x and also trifire, and quadfire....
That was the biggest difference. The newest 970 boards can do traditional crossfire, so as long as you are running 2 GPU's or less, the performance will be the same between the two.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that the 970 and the 990 both running 8x/8x crossfire setups perform the same???
> 
> 970 was initially limited to 16x/4x crossfire, and the 990 line was capable of the 8x/8x and also trifire, and quadfire....
> That was the biggest difference. The newest 970 boards can do traditional crossfire, so as long as you are running 2 GPU's or less, the performance will be the same between the two.


The 970 has less PCIe lanes. But, it can do x8/x8 normally.



EDIT: What i don't know is what's the penalty compared to x16/x16


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that the 970 and the 990 both running 8x/8x crossfire setups perform the same???
> 
> 970 was initially limited to 16x/4x crossfire, and the 990 line was capable of the 8x/8x and also trifire, and quadfire....
> That was the biggest difference. The newest 970 boards can do traditional crossfire, so as long as you are running 2 GPU's or less, the performance will be the same between the two.


Your call, it wont hurt the performance that much anyways, its just a common saying about those chipsets...but i would say, get the board, later get one FX8320 and oc it









For the price looks really great.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, that last bit is good to know....
> 
> I wish I could go through the reviews on all motherboards on newegg, and remove the 1 and 2 egg ones with stupid things like:
> 
> "Did not work with my HD6970" Come on dude, you should know better....
> 
> "Could not get my DDR2400 to run over 1866" RAM speed is more IMC and timing depending than anything, did you check those ding dong??
> 
> "Runs my 8350 @ 1400MHz instead of 3.5GHz" Really dude? Have you checked it under load? Read about Cool and Quiet, then give us a review....
> 
> We all know that kind of stuff is a bunch of garbage and user error. They should actually have to approve those reviews a little better than they do.
> Some of that stuff is just nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan to do Crossfire, you must go with 990FXA, that´s really the main diference between 970 vs 990.
> 
> Choose the cheapest:
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA UD3;
> 
> Asrock 990FXA Fatality;
> 
> :
Click to expand...

No. Cause they do not make the Fatality anymore. And I am not sure even how good the Fatality was in the first place to begin with. If you're in the budget 990FX territory don't even CONSIDER ASRock. Cause it is just not smart to do. You have 3 perfectly capable boards pushing the bottom end of the 990FX line up. you have the MSI GD-65. A great board. I owned one. It is tough to OC due to a lack of LLC and limits set into the BIOS. But with experience and using Control Center to OC through windows it can OC well. A very capable 4.7 board thanks to a DR Mos equipped 8+2 design.

Want the best budget overclocker? Asus M5A99FX Pro. I have proved that with careful planning of cooling that the board is capable of 4.8GHz+ depending on the chip thanks to a decently strong 6+2 design. Yes arguably some revisions of UD3 are better. But those are earlier revisions that are not in production anymore.

The other board to consider is the Giga UD3. It is a decent enough board. can reach 4.8GHz. But rev.4 is hardcoded in the BIOS to throttle on power draw at 220W REGARDLESS of temps. Giga's also don't reach the same memory speed as the Asus or MSI boards. So honestly based on those. The Asus is the winner then MSI and then Giga. Based on performance alone. But obviously the price you can get each board for will aid in the decision as well.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No. Cause they do not make the Fatality anymore. And I am not sure even how good the Fatality was in the first place to begin with. If you're in the budget 990FX territory don't even CONSIDER ASRock. Cause it is just not smart to do. You have 3 perfectly capable boards pushing the bottom end of the 990FX line up. you have the MSI GD-65. A great board. I owned one. It is tough to OC due to a lack of LLC and limits set into the BIOS. But with experience and using Control Center to OC through windows it can OC well. A very capable 4.7 board thanks to a DR Mos equipped 8+2 design.
> 
> Want the best budget overclocker? Asus M5A99FX Pro. I have proved that with careful planning of cooling that the board is capable of 4.8GHz+ depending on the chip thanks to a decently strong 6+2 design. Yes arguably some revisions of UD3 are better. But those are earlier revisions that are not in production anymore.
> 
> The other board to consider is the Giga UD3. It is a decent enough board. can reach 4.8GHz. But rev.4 is hardcoded in the BIOS to throttle on power draw at 220W REGARDLESS of temps. Giga's also don't reach the same memory speed as the Asus or MSI boards. So honestly based on those. The Asus is the winner then MSI and then Giga. Based on performance alone. But obviously the price you can get each board for will aid in the decision as well.


The GA 970 UD3 is out of the market, has been replaced by UD3p.

I onwed two and sold many others, no problem at all ramping the chips providing you place a small fan on vrm heatsink top.

For the same price you have Asus M5A97 R2.0, a 4+2 phase board, kind in the same area as DS3P.

I would get GA for AMD anyday, but if we look into 990FXA Fatality, i wouldnt discard it, and at least in Europe is still widely available.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I have told myself that if I get a Saberkitty I will be painting it.


I would not consider buying a MB that I would have to paint in order to be pleased with it. I think paint may act as an insulator of heat, and potentially create a short somewhere if the paint is conductive at all.

As far as ASrock goes, I have owned a Fatality Pro 990FX for over 3 years, and it has been a fantastic MB as far as reliability/stability. The only thing is, I could not get my FX chip past 4.6GHz and or 1.4v with it or my system would freeze. I am still not sure why, though to be fair I'm not sure I was using enough HT voltage. I think the CHVFZ is setting HT voltage higher than the Fatality did. One day I will give her another shot with my FX chip. We do have a member here I believe his nickname is "Ebdunken" who has the Exreme9 and is at 5.0 and very happy with it. But if you are going in that price range, then I would just opt for an Asus board because of all the support here for them.

Having said that, there are 2 components I believe should not be skimped on, the PSU and the MB.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> All accurate information, and a very valid theory.....
> 
> I would say though, that for what I am looking to do, the board seems very fitting (would add that by "professionals" I think you meant "performance" which is what the board is branded as).
> 
> My plan is to....
> 
> *Replace my 5 year old, failing board, and keep my 1090T and 290 GPU.
> Within 6 months time, replace the 1090T with an 8 core vishera. Possibly even opt for the 9 series if they are sub $200 at some point.*
> 
> _This will be a gamble on the board choice. Always remember these FX chips are all over the board in terms of Vcore requirements per clock. Hence getting a better board will always be recommended. You'd be lucky to get a chip that runs 5.0 with less than 1.5Vcore that mediocre boards can still feed. Just saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *I also plan to add an additional 290 for crossfire. This would give me a pretty hefty upgrade, and also be very friendly on the wallet if I opt for such a low cost board.*
> 
> _Should be a 990FXA!_
> 
> *I would also note that, there are plenty of 1 egg reviews on the Asus Sabertooth, the Formula Z, and all the aforementioned high end Gigabyte boards too. And they are all due to premature failure of the entire board, or the onboard audio (which seems to be very common on the Asus boards).
> 
> And I am not saying any of that to knock Asus or Gigabyte.... I personally own 2 Gigaboards, and 1 Asus board in my 3 systems, and have had dozens of both boards in the past, so I am very familiar with their quality.*
> 
> _You'd also have to consider a lot of NOOBS! clamor for things they thought they knew better! But ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> I think I may go for this *ASRock board*, and let you guys know how it does. It certainly can't be worse than my 5 year old 890FXA-UD5 that is unfortunately reaching the end of it's shelf life, from both an antiquated and functional standpoint.


In the end, the choice is yours, sir







Just giving you a few hints.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ahaha! Yes, i also read Newegg reviews and spot such cases. The most hilarious ones, are those who then give themselves a high "tech level". But they are still more reliable reviews than the ones i read in my local Amazon... Only yesterday i read a motherboard review with 1 star, because "it came without screws to screw it on the case". My jaw fell down. I thought "are you serious??? And you trust yourself to actually assemble the PC on your own???".


I bought a Phanteks heatsink from Newegg last week. Check this guys review out. He also labeled himself a "tech expert".

*Cons: This thing arrived with some sort of sticky goo on the part that makes contact with the CPU. I had to clean it off with WD-40 and then remove that with rubbing alcohol.*


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I bought a Phanteks heatsink from Newegg last week. Check this guys review out. He also labeled himself a "tech expert".
> 
> *Cons: This thing arrived with some sort of sticky goo on the part that makes contact with the CPU. I had to clean it off with WD-40 and then remove that with rubbing alcohol.*


LOL


----------



## mus1mus

And he gave it an EGG!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Agent Smith, do yourself a tremendous favor and steer clear of the AsRock boards. Get yourself a high quality Asus board instead. Trust me on this, you'll be much better off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the advise.....
> 
> I just don't see how an 8+2 board, that supports FX9's, and has the best audio codec there is, and offers 8x/8x CF, for under $90 can be looked over so easily.
> 
> I mean, it's got 4 eggs on 30 reviews so far, and it just came out. I didn't even think we'd see any more am3+ boards to be honest.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Personally I wouldn't run an 8 core on it unless 4.5 is enough for you.
> 
> 
> 
> But it supports the 9 series CPU's??
Click to expand...

I didn't read the next 20 posts and don't know if this is still relevant but Asrock has a tendency to use doublers on their phases which for the most part doesn't matter but when you really push it, it does. You'll likely get a decent clock out of that board TBH. But from my perspective IT"S not the board for me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I use an old style SSD, its a OCZ Vertex Plus R2 which is a Sata type 2 drive, its slow as far as modern drives go ....http://ocz.com/consumer/vertex-plus-r2-sata-2-ssd .
> 
> It does speed things up a lot.
> 
> Has anyone used Ram Disc, Does anyone have ideas on using them?


have alot of ram !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that the 970 and the 990 both running 8x/8x crossfire setups perform the same???
> 
> 970 was initially limited to 16x/4x crossfire, and the 990 line was capable of the 8x/8x and also trifire, and quadfire....
> That was the biggest difference. The newest 970 boards can do traditional crossfire, so as long as you are running 2 GPU's or less, the performance will be the same between the two.


no
970 was originally no cfx/sli, they then changed to 16/4 and so on


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> SERIOUSLY thinking about checking this out though man:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157577&cm_re=asrock_970-_-13-157-577-_-Product
> 
> I mean, look at the features.... it even does 8x/8x crossfire...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> But it supports the 9 series CPU's??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I understand the advise.....
> 
> I just don't see how an 8+2 board, that supports FX9's, and has the best audio codec there is, and offers 8x/8x CF, for under $90 can be looked over so easily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If it's got a good VRM setup on it _now_, that board is a tremendous value


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I have no experience with either, so I have no clue, but what I would say in response to that, is how can it run a 9590 @ 1.5v, and if it can't how can it be advertised and sold to do so?
> 
> I mean, I have seen no reviews on it personally, but I would imagine people on a $300+/- budget are looking at boards and chips and saying, "okay, I can buy the $200 board, and the $130 CPU and hopefully OC to 4.6+" or "I can buy the $100 board, and the $230 CPU and get 4.7 out of the box"....
> On paper, only one of those is a gamble, though I do understand that quality comes to mind also....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> All accurate information, and a very valid theory.....
> I would say though, that for what I am looking to do, the board seems very fitting (would add that by "professionals" I think you meant "performance" which is what the board is branded as).
> 
> My plan is to....
> Replace my 5 year old, failing board, and keep my 1090T and 290 GPU.
> Within 6 months time, replace the 1090T with an 8 core vishera. Possibly even opt for the 9 series if they are sub $200 at some point.
> 
> I think I may go for this ASRock board, and let you guys know how it does. It certainly can't be worse than my 5 year old 890FXA-UD5 that is unfortunately reaching the end of it's shelf life, from both an antiquated and functional standpoint.


I've also been curious about that particular board and have also wondered just how well it can handle a highly overclocked Vishera 8-core? I've even given some slight consideration as to getting one just to test so that I could find out? I'm not sure if it has any LLC control and the BIOS overclocking features may be somewhat limited?

Here is a link to a thread on OCF where someone actually was running one and liked it. Later on the discourse becomes heated as to how the ASRock 970 Performance compares to an ASUS Sabertooth.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/753789-New-ASrock-970-Fatal1ty-Killer


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Today was overclocking my new cfg:

A posible good chip. I got lucky. Really Got a low Vcore. 1,3065v on Bios

Ambient Temp 26 celcius Iddle 28 celcius Full load 67 celcius Hyper 212 EVO ( Non push and pull ) + MX-4

1 hour Prime 95

http://valid.x86.fr/82u1dj


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No. Cause they do not make the Fatality anymore. And I am not sure even how good the Fatality was in the first place to begin with. If you're in the budget 990FX territory don't even CONSIDER ASRock. Cause it is just not smart to do. You have 3 perfectly capable boards pushing the bottom end of the 990FX line up. you have the MSI GD-65. A great board. I owned one. It is tough to OC due to a lack of LLC and limits set into the BIOS. But with experience and using Control Center to OC through windows it can OC well. A very capable 4.7 board thanks to a DR Mos equipped 8+2 design.
> 
> Want the best budget overclocker? Asus M5A99FX Pro. I have proved that with careful planning of cooling that the board is capable of 4.8GHz+ depending on the chip thanks to a decently strong 6+2 design. Yes arguably some revisions of UD3 are better. But those are earlier revisions that are not in production anymore.
> 
> The other board to consider is the Giga UD3. It is a decent enough board. can reach 4.8GHz. But rev.4 is hardcoded in the BIOS to throttle on power draw at 220W REGARDLESS of temps. Giga's also don't reach the same memory speed as the Asus or MSI boards. So honestly based on those. The Asus is the winner then MSI and then Giga. Based on performance alone. But obviously the price you can get each board for will aid in the decision as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The GA 970 UD3 is out of the market, has been replaced by UD3p.
> 
> I onwed two and sold many others, no problem at all ramping the chips providing you place a small fan on vrm heatsink top.
> 
> For the same price you have Asus M5A97 R2.0, a 4+2 phase board, kind in the same area as DS3P.
> 
> I would get GA for AMD anyday, but if we look into 990FXA Fatality, i wouldnt discard it, and at least in Europe is still widely available.
Click to expand...

i wasn't talking about 970 UD3. You were talking about budget 990FX. The examples of the boards I gave you are three examples of decently priced boards that will beat any AsRock anyway of the week. Simply because the build quality of all three of the boards (MSI 990FXA-GD65, ASUS M5A99FX and Giga 990FXA-UD3) beat even the most expensive offering from AsRock. I'm looking at you extreme 9. As Johan 45 has stated. And he nailed it. Asrock uses doublers. And this is why on average a 12 phase motherboard like the extreme 9/Fatality Professional can't beat out boards cheaper than it. Because they aren't really true 12 phase designs.


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra that a Saberkitty would give me. Probably isn't worth the money really. Thanks to @M1kuTheAwesome it seems he has unraveled the mystery for me. 5/10 runs at 4.95GHz with 1.464V. And I have started tweaking my ram as well 2133 at stock timings for now. But I did all my preliminary testing at 1600. (5GHz keeps on going to 78C until the board pulls the plug on it.)
> 
> Honestly. How much better would a Sabertooth be? 5.0? 5.1? MAYBE 5.2? It all comes down to one essential thing. How much is 150MHz. Worth? You might argue I just bought an 8370. Well I pretty much made my money back with the 8350, considering that the chips are actually more expensive now than what they were when I got it. South Africa. Go figure. Zuma is doing a wonderful job of crashing our economy. The rand is weaker against the dollar than it has ever been. And with that monkey at the helm it is getting worse every day. Motherboards are more expensive as well. But I won't be in the same position with the motherboard.
> 
> Edit. : besides. It's blue. I like blue.


So 4.95 is still pretty much the limit of this board? Oh well... I guess I can live with that until I move to a new platform whenever AMD wants to give us one. Don't see the point in pouring any more money into AM3+, would be wiser to save up for a platform change I think.
But now I'm not sure if I should go for a custom loop or not. I mean, I may not see the benefits now but it could be used on future platforms so it would be a long-term investment. But, it's quite expensive... Argh, why must life include so much decisionmaking?
And I agree on the looks of the M5A99FX. Although I'm a function over form type of person, I have to say this motherboard is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.







In fact, when I do decommission it eventually, I'll probaby end up mounting it on my wall as a decoration.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1kuTheAwesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra that a Saberkitty would give me. Probably isn't worth the money really. Thanks to @M1kuTheAwesome it seems he has unraveled the mystery for me. 5/10 runs at 4.95GHz with 1.464V. And I have started tweaking my ram as well 2133 at stock timings for now. But I did all my preliminary testing at 1600. (5GHz keeps on going to 78C until the board pulls the plug on it.)
> 
> Honestly. How much better would a Sabertooth be? 5.0? 5.1? MAYBE 5.2? It all comes down to one essential thing. How much is 150MHz. Worth? You might argue I just bought an 8370. Well I pretty much made my money back with the 8350, considering that the chips are actually more expensive now than what they were when I got it. South Africa. Go figure. Zuma is doing a wonderful job of crashing our economy. The rand is weaker against the dollar than it has ever been. And with that monkey at the helm it is getting worse every day. Motherboards are more expensive as well. But I won't be in the same position with the motherboard.
> 
> Edit. : besides. It's blue. I like blue.
> 
> 
> 
> So 4.95 is still pretty much the limit of this board? Oh well... I guess I can live with that until I move to a new platform whenever AMD wants to give us one. Don't see the point in pouring any more money into AM3+, would be wiser to save up for a platform change I think.
> But now I'm not sure if I should go for a custom loop or not. I mean, I may not see the benefits now but it could be used on future platforms so it would be a long-term investment. But, it's quite expensive... Argh, why must life include so much decisionmaking?
> And I agree on the looks of the M5A99FX. Although I'm a function over form type of person, I have to say this motherboard is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, when I do decommission it eventually, I'll probaby end up mounting it on my wall as a decoration.
Click to expand...

yeah but 4.95 is still pretty damn good. Ain't nothing wrong with that. I mean. How much more could you get from 50Mhz? i mean I rate you would only get a benefit from an extra 150Mhz or more for the single threaded apps. Yeah. Only Three other boards can call themselves equal in the looks department. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 AND Gigabyte's UD5/7.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah but 4.95 is still pretty damn good. Ain't nothing wrong with that. I mean. How much more could you get from 50Mhz? i mean I rate you would only get a benefit from an extra 150Mhz or more for the single threaded apps. Yeah. Only Three other boards can call themselves equal in the looks department. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 AND Gigabyte's UD5/7.


But I bet your chip deserves a better board. Under 1.5 for 4.95 is a good one. How much more can you push it, I don't know. But a kitty can go up to 1.6+ Vcore and still chew it.


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But I bet your chip deserves a better board. Under 1.5 for 4.95 is a good one. How much more can you push it, I don't know. But a kitty can go up to 1.6+ Vcore and still chew it.


Anyway is High Vcore. I think you reached the limit. 1.5V for 4.95. You can push it, but no great oc over what you have done.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I've also been curious about that particular board and have also wondered just how well it can handle a highly overclocked Vishera 8-core? I've even given some slight consideration as to getting one just to test so that I could find out? I'm not sure if it has any LLC control and the BIOS overclocking features may be somewhat limited?
> 
> Here is a link to a thread on OCF where someone actually was running one and liked it. Later on the discourse becomes heated as to how the ASRock 970 Performance compares to an ASUS Sabertooth.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/753789-New-ASrock-970-Fatal1ty-Killer


Well, I certainly wouldn't ever cuss anybody out the way that guy did who bought the board, but it is good to see he a got solid 4.8GHz out of it.
I have no doubts in my mind that the Sabertooth is a better motherboard, but I do question if I need to spend twice the money for a board, considering my goals and budget.

I think I'll get it ordered today, and do a review of the board when it comes.


----------



## Mega Man

Bob Made me laugh. .. "I can run 5ghz on my 212 evo but there is no point as there is no diff in most games. So I set it to 4.5"


----------



## hawker-gb

5ghz on 212 EVO?

Is it even remotely possible to do that?


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 5ghz on 212 EVO?
> 
> Is it even remotely possible to do that?


I could say I can run 5.55GHz on an H80i if I leave out a couple of facts like I need outside temp to be at least -10C and it's only stable for CPU-Z validation. But aside from those super important facts I'm absolutely correct.








In similar conditions he could probably validate 5GHz on that 212 but run any benchmark/game at all and it will go crazy immediately.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Bob Made me laugh. .. "I can run 5ghz on my 212 evo but there is no point as there is no diff in most games. So I set it to 4.5"


lol!

Where'd you find that?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Anyway is High Vcore. I think you reached the limit. 1.5V for 4.95. You can push it, but no great oc over what you have done.


Limit of what? Board? Nope! VRM at 70ish. Not throttling till CPU forces TEMP shutdown.

Imagine that on a watercooled Kitty! and a much cooler ambient!

That's what a higher end board has to offer against mid-range ones. My chip is a pig BTW!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Limit of what? Board? Nope! VRM at 70ish. Not throttling till CPU forces TEMP shutdown.
> 
> Imagine that on a watercooled Kitty! and a much cooler ambient!
> 
> That's what a higher end board has to offer against mid-range ones. My chip is a pig BTW!


My kitty purrs just fine at 1.6v, i do however need more rad space as you can imagine! 1.6v+ was needed to keep my 5ghz fully stable (IBT AVX very high 20runs) but I could only do 1 run and that would be all she wrote for about an hour. Can't diserpate the heat fast enough and that was without watercooling the board. I do have more headroom since watercooling my VRM and NB.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Bob Made me laugh. .. "I can run 5ghz on my 212 evo but there is no point as there is no diff in most games. So I set it to 4.5"
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> Where'd you find that?
Click to expand...

In the link to the other forum.

The user is like bob4336 or w.e.
On mobile or I would quote it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah but 4.95 is still pretty damn good. Ain't nothing wrong with that. I mean. How much more could you get from 50Mhz? i mean I rate you would only get a benefit from an extra 150Mhz or more for the single threaded apps. Yeah. Only Three other boards can call themselves equal in the looks department. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 AND Gigabyte's UD5/7.
> 
> 
> 
> But I bet your chip deserves a better board. Under 1.5 for 4.95 is a good one. How much more can you push it, I don't know. But a kitty can go up to 1.6+ Vcore and still chew it.
Click to expand...

I am trying to give myself a reason not to buy a Sabertooth!







Your aren't helping sush!


----------



## mus1mus

oops! Al,


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am trying to give myself a reason not to buy a Sabertooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your aren't helping sush!


Well, UPDATE....

I just ordered this board for $76.99 after the rebate and promo code discount.... and shipping was only .99!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157577

I know it's not a kitty, but the features, price, and looks make it a damn good value if you ask me!!!

I'll be doing a review with the 1090T for anyone interested in that, and will also do a future review with the FX-8310. If I can score that thing for $99, that will be $176 in the CPU and the board!!! I'm going to be expecting 4.6GHz, and HOPING for something in the 4.7-4.8GHz range on the visehera, but only expecting my regular 4GHz on this thuban....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am trying to give myself a reason not to buy a Sabertooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your aren't helping sush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, UPDATE....
> 
> I just ordered this board for $76.99 after the rebate and promo code discount.... and shipping was only .99!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157577
> 
> I know it's not a kitty, but the features, price, and looks make it a damn good value if you ask me!!!
> 
> I'll be doing a review with the 1090T for anyone interested in that, and will also do a future review with the FX-8310. If I can score that thing for $99, that will be $176 in the CPU and the board!!! I'm going to be expecting 4.6GHz, and HOPING for something in the 4.7-4.8GHz range on the visehera, but only expecting my regular 4GHz on this thuban....
Click to expand...

I wouldn't let that board come within 10 feet of my PC. It would probably blow up at anything past 4.7 GHz. It is worse than my M5A99FX.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, UPDATE....
> 
> I just ordered this board for $76.99 after the rebate and promo code discount.... and shipping was only .99!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157577
> 
> I know it's not a kitty, but the features, price, and looks make it a damn good value if you ask me!!!
> 
> I'll be doing a review with the 1090T for anyone interested in that, and will also do a future review with the FX-8310. If I can score that thing for $99, that will be $176 in the CPU and the board!!! I'm going to be expecting 4.6GHz, and HOPING for something in the 4.7-4.8GHz range on the visehera, but only expecting my regular 4GHz on this thuban....


Lets see what it can do









Looks great.

Your cooler?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldn't let that board come within 10 feet of my PC. It would probably blow up at anything past 4.7 GHz. It is worse than my M5A99FX.


Alastair, can i ask why are you being so negative towards Asrock?

In general they make great products









Let´s see what the board can do


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Alastair, can i ask why are you being so negative towards Asrock?
> 
> In general they make great products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s see what the board can do


Probably cuz of experience and history.

No denying, their Intels are good. Not for FX though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldn't let that board come within 10 feet of my PC. It would probably blow up at anything past 4.7 GHz. It is worse than my M5A99FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair, can i ask why are you being so negative towards Asrock?
> 
> In general they make great products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s see what the board can do
Click to expand...

Asrock are getting better and this looks to be a decent board on the surface, im a little confused by the Quad Crossfire part on a 970 chipset


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Alastair, can i ask why are you being so negative towards Asrock?
> 
> In general they make great products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s see what the board can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably cuz of experience and history.
> 
> No denying, their Intels are good. Not for FX though.
Click to expand...

Yeah....the Fatality in particular.

How you liking the CVF-Z btw?


----------



## zila

That board has weak vrms. Not even a 990 chip set. I wouldn't put an FX on it. It wasn't meant for it. But in either case I wish you only the best of luck with it.

Edit: Why am I negative towards AsRock? My personal experiences and those of others around me. Plus the smoke left behind in my home from these damned things.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Probably cuz of experience and history.
> 
> No denying, their _*Intels*_ are good. Not for FX though.


I have an ASRrock Z97 OC Formula... The overall quality of the board and power VRM design and memory capability is "top notch".


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldn't let that board come within 10 feet of my PC. It would probably blow up at anything past 4.7 GHz. It is worse than my M5A99FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair, can i ask why are you being so negative towards Asrock?
> 
> In general they make great products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s see what the board can do
Click to expand...

Their Intel products are fine. But not their AMD products. Extreme 9's blowing up due to poorly machined heatsinks. Cutting corners on their boards. Like doublers on Extreme 9. Poor power delivery section on the Killer. (they had to amend the Killers page on the website because they don't support 9 series as well as they thought) and honestly. Their boards are just poor compared to the competition. A 970 board that has decent power delivery (supposedly)., audio caps and multi GPU support. Corners were cut somewhere. I foresee a thin PCB and some smokey VRM's in the near future.

You want know know why I dislike Asrock products? They just are not up to snuff compared to the competition.
This 970 Professional or whatever vs Giga UD3P. Giga wins every time.

990FX killer vs. M5A99FX and MSI 990FXA-GD65 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Asus wins then MSI and the Giga tied and then the killer comes in stone last.

Extreme 9 vs Sabertooth and UD5. Sabertooth and UD5 will win every time.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I have an ASRrock Z97 OC Formula... The overall quality of the board and power VRM design and memory capability is "top notch".


*Z87* OC Formula is probably the best mb Asrock ever made and it comes with 5 y warranty









Z97 is more like a glorified Extreme4, both great.


----------



## mus1mus

'tis good! lol

Still tweaking. Got it to a much lower Vcore on same clock as the kitty. 0.025V less should be handy in this hot summer.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Their Intel products are fine. But not their AMD products. Extreme 9's blowing up due to poorly machined heatsinks. Cutting corners on their boards. Like doublers on Extreme 9. Poor power delivery section on the Killer. (they had to amend the Killers page on the website because they don't support 9 series as well as they thought) and honestly. Their boards are just poor compared to the competition. A 970 board that has decent power delivery (supposedly)., audio caps and multi GPU support. Corners were cut somewhere. I foresee a thin PCB and some smokey VRM's in the near future.
> 
> You want know know why I dislike Asrock products? They just are not up to snuff compared to the competition.
> This 970 Professional or whatever vs Giga UD3P. Giga wins every time.
> 
> 990FX killer vs. M5A99FX and MSI 990FXA-GD65 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Asus wins then MSI and the Giga tied and then the killer comes in stone last.
> 
> Extreme 9 vs Sabertooth and UD5. Sabertooth and UD5 will win every time.


I would only recomend Gigabyte/Asus for AMD, but we have to understand this board is a new one, all jap cap´s...not that cheap really, if GA can put a strong vrm type into UD3p, Asrock probably can do the same.

Not saying i completly agree with the choice as i would go for UD3p without a single doubt, but lets see...looks good.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 'tis good! lol
> 
> Still tweaking. Got it to a much lower Vcore on same clock as the kitty. 0.025V less should be handy in this hot summer.


yeah when people say "my vishera runs hot at 68" I think of you and your limit pushing lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I would only recomend Gigabyte/Asus for AMD, but we have to understand this board is a new one, all jap cap´s...not that cheap really, if GA can put a strong vrm type into UD3p, *Asrock probably can do the same.*
> 
> Not saying i completly agree with the choice as i would go for UD3p without a single doubt, but lets see...looks good.


Yessir. They can. But didnt!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah when people say "my vishera runs hot at 68" I think of you and your limit pushing lol


You knew I have pushed it past 75C hot, right?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldn't let that board come within 10 feet of my PC. It would probably blow up at anything past 4.7 GHz. It is worse than my M5A99FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair, can i ask why are you being so negative towards Asrock?
> 
> In general they make great products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s see what the board can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asrock are getting better and this looks to be a decent board on the surface, im a little confused by the Quad Crossfire part on a 970 chipset
Click to expand...

Dual gpu cards X2. Is quad crossfire not quadfire .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Their Intel products are fine. But not their AMD products. Extreme 9's blowing up due to poorly machined heatsinks. Cutting corners on their boards. Like doublers on Extreme 9. Poor power delivery section on the Killer. (they had to amend the Killers page on the website because they don't support 9 series as well as they thought) and honestly. Their boards are just poor compared to the competition. A 970 board that has decent power delivery (supposedly)., audio caps and multi GPU support. Corners were cut somewhere. I foresee a thin PCB and some smokey VRM's in the near future.
> 
> You want know know why I dislike Asrock products? They just are not up to snuff compared to the competition.
> This 970 Professional or whatever vs Giga UD3P. Giga wins every time.
> 
> 990FX killer vs. M5A99FX and MSI 990FXA-GD65 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Asus wins then MSI and the Giga tied and then the killer comes in stone last.
> 
> Extreme 9 vs Sabertooth and UD5. Sabertooth and UD5 will win every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I would only recomend Gigabyte/Asus for AMD, but we have to understand this board is a new one, all jap cap´s...not that cheap really, if GA can put a strong vrm type into UD3p, Asrock probably can do the same.
> 
> Not saying i completly agree with the choice as i would go for UD3p without a single doubt, but lets see...looks good.
Click to expand...

To be honest if I was not having a kid I would of already bought it.

I may still buy one and do a test

Bit I need to finish my other builds first


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Their Intel products are fine. But not their AMD products. Extreme 9's blowing up due to poorly machined heatsinks. Cutting corners on their boards. Like doublers on Extreme 9. Poor power delivery section on the Killer. (they had to amend the Killers page on the website because they don't support 9 series as well as they thought) and honestly. Their boards are just poor compared to the competition. A 970 board that has decent power delivery (supposedly)., audio caps and multi GPU support. Corners were cut somewhere. I foresee a thin PCB and some smokey VRM's in the near future.
> 
> You want know know why I dislike Asrock products? They just are not up to snuff compared to the competition.
> This 970 Professional or whatever vs Giga UD3P. Giga wins every time.
> 
> 990FX killer vs. M5A99FX and MSI 990FXA-GD65 and Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Asus wins then MSI and the Giga tied and then the killer comes in stone last.
> 
> Extreme 9 vs Sabertooth and UD5. Sabertooth and UD5 will win every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I would only recomend Gigabyte/Asus for AMD, but we have to understand this board is a new one, all jap cap´s...not that cheap really, if GA can put a strong vrm type into UD3p, Asrock probably can do the same.
> 
> Not saying i completly agree with the choice as i would go for UD3p without a single doubt, but lets see...looks good.
Click to expand...

Look if they put out a capable budget board and it does well then good for them. I will eat my hat. The question only becomes, if they can do it this time. Why didn't they just do it from the start? Instead of earning this bad press with the majority of the AMD enthusiast market? Because if they make a decent board their sales won't be what they could of been if they had of just dome it right the first time.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Lets see what it can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Your cooler?


Thanks for the optimism man! lol

Never seen so much controversy over a motherboard purchase before!
I hope the naysayers are wrong, and if they are right, then I guess they can say "I told you so."

On paper, the board looks great. On my wallet, it feels great....
It is a newly designed "ground up" board, that was released for the 9 series chips, so the thought that the VRM's and Jap caps are going to blow up at 1.5v and 4.7GHz seems a little ridiculous.
I'm sure it'll have the typical ASRock thin PCB, but if the board works as advertised, especially for the price I paid, then I don't see how anyone can knock it.









Oh, and btw, my cooler is an ALC Vantage from like 2010, hahaha
It is pretty much the equivalent of an H80 running push/pull.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldn't let that board come within 10 feet of my PC. It would probably blow up at anything past 4.7 GHz. It is worse than my M5A99FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair, can i ask why are you being so negative towards Asrock?
> 
> In general they make great products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let´s see what the board can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asrock are getting better and this looks to be a decent board on the surface, im a little confused by the Quad Crossfire part on a 970 chipset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dual gpu cards X2. Is quad crossfire not quadfire .
Click to expand...

Ah......well then that makes more sense.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thanks for the optimism man! lol
> 
> Never seen so much controversy over a motherboard purchase before!
> I hope the naysayers are wrong, and if they are right, then I guess they can say "I told you so."
> 
> On paper, the board looks great. On my wallet, it feels great....
> It is a newly designed "ground up" board, that was released for the 9 series chips, so the thought that the VRM's and Jap caps are going to blow up at 1.5v and 4.7GHz seems a little ridiculous.
> I'm sure it'll have the typical ASRock thin PCB, but if the board works as advertised, especially for the price I paid, then I don't see how anyone can knock it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and btw, my cooler is an ALC Vantage from like 2010, hahaha
> It is pretty much the equivalent of an H80 running push/pull.


I hope the best for it I really do the killer board I had performed well it just doesn't have the goods for the overclock I wanted and it runs hotter and with more voltage for the same results...I've had a few asrock and a few older gigabyte boards and so far I've never bought one and had to return it...the worst board I've had in recent memory was the nforce 680I LT board...I bought it in hopes of sli with a second 8800gtx but then 8800gtxs started becoming hard to find so I decided to actually overclock the ram and cpu (q6600) but none of the clocks would budge above stock settings...even one mhz above stock and failure to boot...so I'm glad I didn't buy a second 8800gtx...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I hope the best for it I really do the killer board I had performed well it just doesn't have the goods for the overclock I wanted and it runs hotter and with more voltage for the same results...I've had a few asrock and a few older gigabyte boards and so far I've never bought one and had to return it...the worst board I've had in recent memory was the nforce 680I LT board...I bought it in hopes of sli with a second 8800gtx but then 8800gtxs started becoming hard to find so I decided to actually overclock the ram and cpu (q6600) but none of the clocks would budge above stock settings...even one mhz above stock and failure to boot...so I'm glad I didn't buy a second 8800gtx...


When I get the new board going....

I challenge you to a single GPU R9 290 3dmark face-off.

My 1090T against your FX8









You down?

Gotta give me some kind of break though, like 4.5GHz tops on the 8320E, cause after that I'd be clowning myself.


----------



## Johan45

You'd be surprised how well the 1090 will actually do. 3DMark hates the modules in the FX


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thanks for the optimism man! lol
> 
> Never seen so much controversy over a motherboard purchase before!
> I hope the naysayers are wrong, and if they are right, then I guess they can say "I told you so."
> 
> On paper, the board looks great. On my wallet, it feels great....
> It is a newly designed "ground up" board, that was released for the 9 series chips, so the thought that the VRM's and Jap caps are going to blow up at 1.5v and 4.7GHz seems a little ridiculous.
> I'm sure it'll have the typical ASRock thin PCB, but if the board works as advertised, especially for the price I paid, then I don't see how anyone can knock it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and btw, my cooler is an ALC Vantage from like 2010, hahaha
> It is pretty much the equivalent of an H80 running push/pull.


Coolit ALC 240, had one...best Wccooler to date, *Canada made!*

Again, great looking board and i think Asrock learnt from the previous errors, this new versions should be ok


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I have an ASRrock Z97 OC Formula... The overall quality of the board and power VRM design and memory capability is "top notch".
> 
> 
> 
> *Z87* OC Formula is probably the best mb Asrock ever made and it comes with 5 y warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z97 is more like a glorified Extreme4, both great.
Click to expand...

Does the bios match the quality of the hardware on the OC formula?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does the bios match the quality of the hardware on the OC formula?


I like it, very complete.

You have the windows OC Formula utility, work´s great too.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> When I get the new board going....
> 
> I challenge you to a single GPU R9 290 3dmark face-off.
> 
> My 1090T against your FX8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You down?
> 
> Gotta give me some kind of break though, like 4.5GHz tops on the 8320E, cause after that I'd be clowning myself.


I think I've got 3dmark still...I'm cool with that..you mean against my saber or the killer







...keep in mind by then I'll have my 290 under water...but we can run stock settings on gpu to make it fair


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does the bios match the quality of the hardware on the OC formula?
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, very complete.
> 
> You have the windows OC Formula utility, work´s great too.
Click to expand...

I was a bit curious about that suite as well, thank you for the information







. The xtreme tuner utility on the extreme 3 is a bit slow , but it works better than AI suite does on the ASUS boards I have.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think I've got 3dmark still...I'm cool with that..you mean against my saber or the killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...keep in mind by then I'll have my 290 under water...but we can run stock settings on gpu to make it fair


Well, if you want to go ahead and knock out your single 290 runs on air, overclock away buddy.....
Run what you brung. I already have firestrike numbers for this 890FXA-UD5 board, so what I'm ultimately trying to conclude, is how much better my new board will do, will I be able to clock this 1090 any higher, or acheive the the same clock with less voltage, and also how will it compare to a nicer 990FX board.

I think this would be super interesting actually;

Let's both run FireStrike @ 4GHz CPU and 1000/1300 GPU clocks.

Then let's both push as high as we can and see what happens......


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, if you want to go ahead and knock out your single 290 runs on air, overclock away buddy.....
> Run what you brung. I already have firestrike numbers for this 890FXA-UD5 board, so what I'm ultimately trying to conclude, is how much better my new board will do, will I be able to clock this 1090 any higher, or acheive the the same clock with less voltage, and also how will it compare to a nicer 990FX board.
> 
> I think this would be super interesting actually;
> 
> Let's both run FireStrike @ 4GHz CPU and 1000/1300 GPU clocks.
> 
> Then let's both push as high as we can and see what happens......


well on air I won't be able to push very high because I have reference coolers and they suck lol but yeah ill try and at least get a run at 1000 1300 for you







Won't be tonight though I work until 7 then have to be back here at 5 am...ill try tonight but no guarantees...what memory speeds for ram you wanna aim at im running 2133 right now


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thanks for the optimism man! lol
> 
> Never seen so much controversy over a motherboard purchase before!
> I hope the naysayers are wrong, and if they are right, then I guess they can say "I told you so."
> 
> On paper, the board looks great. On my wallet, it feels great....
> It is a newly designed "ground up" board, that was released for the 9 series chips, so the thought that the VRM's and Jap caps are going to blow up at 1.5v and 4.7GHz seems a little ridiculous.
> I'm sure it'll have the typical ASRock thin PCB, but if the board works as advertised, especially for the price I paid, then I don't see how anyone can knock it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and btw, my cooler is an ALC Vantage from like 2010, hahaha
> It is pretty much the equivalent of an H80 running push/pull.


I didn't mean to sound so negative on my part, I just wanted to help you make a good decision on buying a good quality product. I really, really hope that board turns out to be a good one. Especially with that 1090T in it. You've made your decision and now I wish you the best with it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think I've got 3dmark still...I'm cool with that..you mean against my saber or the killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...keep in mind by then I'll have my 290 under water...but we can run stock settings on gpu to make it fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you want to go ahead and knock out your single 290 runs on air, overclock away buddy.....
> Run what you brung. I already have firestrike numbers for this 890FXA-UD5 board, so what I'm ultimately trying to conclude, is how much better my new board will do, will I be able to clock this 1090 any higher, or acheive the the same clock with less voltage, and also how will it compare to a nicer 990FX board.
> 
> I think this would be super interesting actually;
> 
> Let's both run FireStrike @ 4GHz CPU and 1000/1300 GPU clocks.
> 
> Then let's both push as high as we can and see what happens......
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, if you want to go ahead and knock out your single 290 runs on air, overclock away buddy.....
> Run what you brung. I already have firestrike numbers for this 890FXA-UD5 board, so what I'm ultimately trying to conclude, is how much better my new board will do, will I be able to clock this 1090 any higher, or acheive the the same clock with less voltage, and also how will it compare to a nicer 990FX board.
> 
> I think this would be super interesting actually;
> 
> Let's both run FireStrike @ 4GHz CPU and 1000/1300 GPU clocks.
> 
> Then let's both push as high as we can and see what happens......
> 
> 
> 
> well on air I won't be able to push very high because I have reference coolers and they suck lol but yeah ill try and at least get a run at 1000 1300 for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be tonight though I work until 7 then have to be back here at 5 am...ill try tonight but no guarantees...what memory speeds for ram you wanna aim at im running 2133 right now
Click to expand...

Target for you guys to aim at









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I didn't mean to sound so negative on my part, I just wanted to help you make a good decision on buying a good quality product. I really, really hope that board turns out to be a good one. Especially with that 1090T in it. You've made your decision and now I wish you the best with it.


No worries man....

If it's an awesome board, then great, if not, I'll put my son's x4 in it, and shoot for 4GHz with that, so he gets an upgrade (though he is going to need a bigger case, but I have a Cooler Master Elite 4** laying around I can use)

I will probably move on to the 990FX-UD3 if this board is a disappointment.

If it DOES work out well though, then I will put this old 890FX board in the cooler master Elite case, and slap his x4 into that, and try for 4GHz with it instead.

Either way, he gets an upgrade, I get an upgrade. One just works out $120+ cheaper









I'm also dropping this 1090T into his box when I get my 8310. Then the x4 he has will go back into the matx case, and I will throw a cheap 79** in that for my daughters....

Nerd errrbody out! haha


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Target for you guys to aim at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922


'da hell out of here with that crazy score bro!!









I will do what I can. I have already broken 10,200 on the 1090T and the 290, but I don't have anywhere near as much overclocking headroom as you have, with my GPU or my CPU.

What are the actual 290x clocks you have on that run?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If it's an awesome board, then great, if not, I'll put my son's x4 in it, and shoot for 4GHz with that, so he gets an upgrade (though he is going to need a bigger case, but I have a Cooler Master Elite 4** laying around I can use)


I think, worst case scenario, you can expect overclockability to the same levels of the MSI 970 Gaming (with the bonus that most probably it doesn't use Nikos), since it's the direct competitor. The board here costs about 20 euros more than the Giga UD3P, so how bad can it be... The Nichicon caps, you can be certain that they won't explode. The downside with them, is that last time i checked, Asrock was using typical Nichicon [email protected] On paper, competitors use Apaqs 5000h. But these are high quality caps and the number of hours is a bit of marketing gimmick, since life is x10 for every 20C lower.
http://www.digikey.ie/ie/en/ph/nichicon/AlumCondPolymer.html

So you are looking at over a decade of lifespan at least. Even in the Extreme3s, where they have these caps, the problem were never the caps.

The main question will be what mosfets they 've put and how the thin PCB will contribute to heat buildup. Logically thinking, the VRM can't be better than costlier 8+2 Asrocks. It would make little sense.

But for 99 euros, the board can't be a disaster. Maybe you will hit a wall at 4,7Ghz with an FX, i don't know. But, otherwise, it can't be a trash board. Anyway, soon YOU will tell US.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think, worst case scenario, you can expect overclockability to the same levels of the MSI 970 Gaming (with the bonus that most probably it doesn't use Nikos), since it's the direct competitor. The board here costs about 20 euros more than the Giga UD3P, so how bad can it be... The Nichicon caps, you can be certain that they won't explode. The downside with them, is that last time i checked, Asrock was using typical Nichicon [email protected] On paper, competitors use Apaqs 5000h. But these are high quality caps and the number of hours is a bit of marketing gimmick, since life is x10 for every 20C lower.
> http://www.digikey.ie/ie/en/ph/nichicon/AlumCondPolymer.html
> 
> So you are looking at over a decade of lifespan at least. Even in the Extreme3s, where they have these caps, the problem were never the caps.
> 
> The main question will be what mosfets they 've put and how the thin PCB will contribute to heat buildup. Logically thinking, the VRM can't be better than costlier 8+2 Asrocks. It would make little sense.
> 
> But for 99 euros, the board can't be a disaster. Maybe you will hit a wall at 4,7Ghz with an FX, i don't know. But, otherwise, it can't be a trash board. Anyway, soon YOU will tell US.


Well put, and good info as always man.

And I am looking forward to telling you all how it goes!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Target for you guys to aim at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'da hell out of here with that crazy score bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do what I can. I have already broken 10,200 on the 1090T and the 290, but I don't have anywhere near as much overclocking headroom as you have, with my GPU or my CPU.
> 
> What are the actual 290x clocks you have on that run?
Click to expand...

I don't recall, but 1200/1600 is about all I've tried on it. Had a great run going at 4.8 Ghz when the powersupply ( seasonic 750 gold rated modular X series ) conked out during the combined test... ocp or ovp - I'm afraid it wiped out my 960T - first processor casualty of my Ocing career







.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't recall, but 1200/1600 is about all I've tried on it. Had a great run going at 4.8 Ghz when the powersupply ( seasonic 750 gold rated modular X series ) conked out during the combined test... ocp or ovp - I'm afraid it wiped out my 960T - first processor casualty of my Ocing career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you murderer....get the torches boys


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't recall, but 1200/1600 is about all I've tried on it. Had a great run going at 4.8 Ghz when the powersupply ( seasonic 750 gold rated modular X series ) conked out during the combined test... ocp or ovp - I'm afraid it wiped out my 960T - first processor casualty of my Ocing career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be surprised if it did.....

I had a 8 year 700w OCZ go BOOOOM!!! while I was running my 1090T at 4.3, and the 290 @ 1150/1600 haha

Didn't fry anything but itself luckily.... sure was smelly though. lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well put, and good info as always man.
> 
> And I am looking forward to telling you all how it goes!!


Like i said in previous post, i am optimistic about this board, for the fact that ASrock needs a "success" , since it's taking a beating both on low and high end. Go high end and you have tough competition from ASUS with the Sabertooth and the Gigabyte UD5+. Go low and you have Gigabyte UD3P and ASUS MA97 EVO sweeping the market of the budget boards. Currently Asrock has a viable market only in the "ultrabudget" category of the sub-60 euros board. So logic says that they took care of this one, because it's a good opportunity to enter again with ambition in the middle market. And well, it's been quite some time that AM3+ boards are out now, even Asrock must have learnt from its mistakes.

By looking at it, it seems a well thought board. The layout is very good, even the heatsinks seem good, heck even the PCIe clips aren't the same they use in the extreme3. The only thing i don't like is the SATA ports being oriented towards the side, i prefer them at 90o angle to the mobo surface, but still, it retains the good location on the low right corner, which is where they put them in the extreme3 too and i think it's great location. The PCIe x1 ports are located in a way not to be obstructed from the 1st GPU too... Add the nice colours... It should be good for its money. It better be! How many more models can Asrock possibly produce for AM3+? So it HAS to be a good one.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd be surprised if it did.....
> 
> I had a 8 year 700w OCZ go BOOOOM!!! while I was running my 1090T at 4.3, and the 290 @ 1150/1600 haha
> 
> Didn't fry anything but itself luckily.... sure was smelly though. lol


yeah in computer repair our teacher rigged one to go up in smoke and it surprised even him when it blew a cap through the side.of the casing on the psu...but it definitely made us weary of making sure connections were right and secure







it sounded like.a gunshot...pretty cool but yeah damn thing stunk the place up for days


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I had a 8 year 700w OCZ go BOOOOM!!! while I was running my 1090T at 4.3, and the 290 @ 1150/1600 haha
> 
> Didn't fry anything but itself luckily.... sure was smelly though. lol


My Corsair CX400 (Seasonic) died recently too, after, i don't know, 4-5 years of use, but gracefully...It simply suddenly wouldn't power up the PC anymore. One moment it was working, the next not. But very graceful death. I bought now an XFX Pro 430W or whatever it's called.

OCZ, the more i read about it, the more i dread it. Its PSUs go boom too? My first SSD was OCZ Petrol. It arrived, but it wasn't working correctly. And it was making a sound. After losing my patience, i open it with a screwdriver and i find... a detached NAND module... I couldn't believe my eyes. I didn't even bother to RMA it, this is how disgusted i was.

Seems like OCZ is a brand to avoid in everything...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't recall, but 1200/1600 is about all I've tried on it. Had a great run going at 4.8 Ghz when the powersupply ( seasonic 750 gold rated modular X series ) conked out during the combined test... ocp or ovp - I'm afraid it wiped out my 960T - first processor casualty of my Ocing career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> you murderer....get the torches boys
Click to expand...

lol 4.8ghz at 1.55 volts.... yeah I probably deserve those torches - sad though , it was an awesome chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't recall, but 1200/1600 is about all I've tried on it. Had a great run going at 4.8 Ghz when the powersupply ( seasonic 750 gold rated modular X series ) conked out during the combined test... ocp or ovp - I'm afraid it wiped out my 960T - first processor casualty of my Ocing career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if it did.....
> 
> I had a 8 year 700w OCZ go BOOOOM!!! while I was running my 1090T at 4.3, and the 290 @ 1150/1600 haha
> 
> Didn't fry anything but itself luckily.... sure was smelly though. lol
Click to expand...

I have had 2 700 watt OCZ's ( silent pro??? I dont remember now ) fail less than 3 months out of warranty, one of them did a slow burn, the other went with a boom - complete with sparks and smoke - seriously scary and stanky!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol 4.8ghz at 1.55 volts.... yeah I probably deserve those torches - sad though , it was an awesome chip.
> I have had 2 700 watt OCZ's ( silent pro??? I dont remember now ) fail less than 3 months out of warranty, one of them did a slow burn, the other went with a boom - complete with sparks and smoke - seriously scary and stanky!


Mine was the game Extreme from like 2006, it just blew like 4 months ago though!!! hahaha

It was about that time.... I was probably pulling 800w or more from the wall considering it was a 79% efficient PSU (good during that time period) and the caps had aged quite a bit. It too, went during the combined test, lol.

It did however, power down completely, sit quietly for maybe 2 seconds, and then go pop, so nothing died with it.
I guess it was as good of a PSU for it's time as it was claimed to be.


----------



## warpuck

I have a 9590 and experimented with 1.400 volts and AMD Overdrive. OK, went like this: Stress all 8 cores and watch the temps climb before it hit 55C system would lock up (25C ambient). BTW it is a water cooled system. If I choose 4 cores it would run until I decided to shut it down. I should have tried it with 6 cores, but since it did not matter which cores were chosen it was stable, why bother? I can run 4.9Ghz @ 1.400 volts for normal operation (gaming) and as long as the ambient temp is lower than 24C, no problemo. If the ambient is 20C I can run benchmarks at 5Ghz. That pretty much seems to be the speed limit for that chip and voltage. My 8350 was pretty much the same except the speed limit was lower (4.7Ghz) It is one of the older ones that came in a tin. It is about 3 years old now and does it's job @ 4.4Ghz and 1.380 volts. It will no longer run stable @ 4.7Ghz no matter how many volts you throw at it. They do age, ya know. Just for snicks I ran the 9590 on 1.380 volts and it was happy and ran with no hiccups at 4.5Ghz. Good to know when Temp hits 30C in the summer and I don't want to pay for AC electric bill. I can play games @ 4.4Ghz and not notice much change. (R9 285 crossfire). I guess if I have too I will find out what the minimum volts would be if I need to run it and the AC is broke and It is 37C. Probably have to under clock the vid cards too at that temp.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I had a 8 year 700w OCZ go BOOOOM!!! while I was running my 1090T at 4.3, and the 290 @ 1150/1600 haha
> 
> Didn't fry anything but itself luckily.... sure was smelly though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair CX400 (Seasonic) died recently too, after, i don't know, 4-5 years of use, but gracefully...It simply suddenly wouldn't power up the PC anymore. One moment it was working, the next not. But very graceful death. I bought now an XFX Pro 430W or whatever it's called.
> 
> OCZ, the more i read about it, the more i dread it. Its PSUs go boom too? My first SSD was OCZ Petrol. It arrived, but it wasn't working correctly. And it was making a sound. After losing my patience, i open it with a screwdriver and i find... a detached NAND module... I couldn't believe my eyes. I didn't even bother to RMA it, this is how disgusted i was.
> 
> Seems like OCZ is a brand to avoid in everything...
Click to expand...

And it's funny. OCZ used to be the go to people for things. I used to drool over 1200MHz DDR2 modules from OCZ back in the day. I mean they used to make really good quality stuff. What happened to them? Where did they loose their way? I mean they used to up their with Corsair Gskill and mushkin back n the DDR2 days. Now I dunno. Their newer Arc series of SSD's look good. But i mean. An NAND module not even attached? WTH? I would of sent that sucker back faster than you can say RMA.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I had a 8 year 700w OCZ go BOOOOM!!! while I was running my 1090T at 4.3, and the 290 @ 1150/1600 haha
> 
> Didn't fry anything but itself luckily.... sure was smelly though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair CX400 (Seasonic) died recently too, after, i don't know, 4-5 years of use, but gracefully...It simply suddenly wouldn't power up the PC anymore. One moment it was working, the next not. But very graceful death. I bought now an XFX Pro 430W or whatever it's called.
> 
> OCZ, the more i read about it, the more i dread it. Its PSUs go boom too? My first SSD was OCZ Petrol. It arrived, but it wasn't working correctly. And it was making a sound. After losing my patience, i open it with a screwdriver and i find... a detached NAND module... I couldn't believe my eyes. I didn't even bother to RMA it, this is how disgusted i was.
> 
> Seems like OCZ is a brand to avoid in everything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's funny. OCZ used to be the go to people for things. I used to drool over 1200MHz DDR2 modules from OCZ back in the day. I mean they used to make really good quality stuff. What happened to them? Where did they loose their way? I mean they used to up their with Corsair Gskill and mushkin back n the DDR2 days. Now I dunno. Their newer Arc series of SSD's look good. But i mean. An NAND module not even attached? WTH? I would of sent that sucker back faster than you can say RMA.
Click to expand...

I'm going to guess that the bean counters got involved and caused them to cheapen things up. DDR and DDR 2 they were pretty darn good.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And it's funny. OCZ used to be the go to people for things. I used to drool over 1200MHz DDR2 modules from OCZ back in the day. I mean they used to make really good quality stuff. What happened to them? Where did they loose their way? I mean they used to up their with Corsair Gskill and mushkin back n the DDR2 days. Now I dunno. Their newer Arc series of SSD's look good. But i mean. An NAND module not even attached? WTH? I would of sent that sucker back faster than you can say RMA.


Yeah, i normally don't open SSDs, but when moving it and turning it around, i could hear a sound like something inside banging against something. So i got curious and thought "is there something loose inside? Maybe some screw they left is shorting something? Let's open it". And turns out it was a NAND module...







Maybe they should have stuck with RAM kits?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 5ghz on 212 EVO?
> 
> Is it even remotely possible to do that?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, UPDATE....
> 
> I just ordered this board for $76.99 after the rebate and promo code discount.... and shipping was only .99!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157577
> 
> I know it's not a kitty, but the features, price, and looks make it a damn good value if you ask me!!!
> 
> I'll be doing a review with the 1090T for anyone interested in that, and will also do a future review with the FX-8310. If I can score that thing for $99, that will be $176 in the CPU and the board!!! I'm going to be expecting 4.6GHz, and HOPING for something in the 4.7-4.8GHz range on the visehera, but only expecting my regular 4GHz on this thuban....


I hope you will be at least as happy with it as I am with my Fatality Pro 990FX. As mentioned, I hit a wall at 4.6GHz on my 8320E, but it OC'd my PII for a little over 3 years without a hiccup. It has been reunited with my PII and will function as a home server soon (PLEX/Backups). I may even get another FX chip to put in it.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> So I started experimenting with a Ram Disk, currently I am using it for my Photoshop but will add other software once I'm used to using it.
> 
> It does speed things up a lot.
> 
> Has anyone used Ram Disc, Does anyone have ideas on using them?


Speeding up browsing for one , temp folders

https://www.softperfect.com/board/read.php?16,19209

http://blog.raxco.com/2013/03/22/4-great-reasons-to-use-ramdisk-plus-on-your-windows-pc-os-8-7-vista-or-xp/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203475/best-uses-for-ramdisks/10


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Pfft... ask for a 1v1 then make the other person gimp their chip so that yours has an advantage....


----------



## pshootr

I think it was all in fun Flail


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Pfft... ask for a 1v1 then make the other person gimp their chip so that yours has an advantage....


You talkin' to me?


----------



## Spacebug

Quick question guys, is it normal for low leaking chips such as my 8370E to just freeze the system when having too low Vcore during prime?
As opposed to my old 8350 wich ran fine with sometimes way too low voltage but threw errors instead, but rarely gave system freezes.

Gunning for over 5GHz if it is possible but the 8370E seems very picky about Vcore, much more so than my old 8350, but that struggles hard and was temp limited above 4,95GHz.

I'm on saberkitty and custom loop with cpu, vrm, nb and gpu in the loop, watertemp equalizing at about 28-30 degrees celsius during load.

I seem to have tried every setting under digi+ settings and upped VDDA, NB and NB-HT voltages trying to wiggle through this system freezing but only Vcore and sometimes cpuNB voltage seems to help, apart from backing off the frequency that is









Is this behavior to be expected with these new low leaking visheras or might it just be my luck/unluck of the draw here?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Pfft... ask for a 1v1 then make the other person gimp their chip so that yours has an advantage....


sok ill run it just to see although firestike is harsh in scoring for fx...should be interesting to see if mine at stock turbo speeds runs well


----------



## toppas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quick question guys, is it normal for low leaking chips such as my 8370E to just freeze the system when having too low Vcore during prime?
> As opposed to my old 8350 wich ran fine with sometimes way too low voltage but threw errors instead, but rarely gave system freezes.
> 
> Gunning for over 5GHz if it is possible but the 8370E seems very picky about Vcore, much more so than my old 8350, but that struggles hard and was temp limited above 4,95GHz.
> 
> I'm on saberkitty and custom loop with cpu, vrm, nb and gpu in the loop, watertemp equalizing at about 28-30 degrees celsius during load.
> 
> I seem to have tried every setting under digi+ settings and upped VDDA, NB and NB-HT voltages trying to wiggle through this system freezing but only Vcore and sometimes cpuNB voltage seems to help, apart from backing off the frequency that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this behavior to be expected with these new low leaking visheras or might it just be my luck/unluck of the draw here?


you practically asked my question.
my 8320 (not the E one) never did anything other than freezing the system when priming beyond 4,9ghz.
running [email protected] and 1.5 volts - passed.
running prime95 large with the same settings - freeze within seconds.
upped vcore up to 1.58 - didn't help.
upped cpu-nb up to 1.35 - didn't help.
upped vdda to 2.55 - passed the first large loop. thought I nailed it. skipped the test and restart later on - freeze within a few minutes.
freaked out.
upped vdda up to 2.6 - didn't help.

some people say that prime95 sucks with fx chips.
or fx chips suck with prime95.
depends on how you look at it.








but what remains that I don't really understand why linpack runs just fine while prime95 doesn't although linpack pushes even more.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So while 5GHz is stable for me with 20 Maximum runs of IBT, I don't think it's quite stable. AC Unity started crashing and the only temporary fix was to lower my frequency. 2K15 that runs pretty much at 60FPS was running in the sub 40s at 5GHz no matter what voltage settings I used. 4.8/4.9GHz runs it on 60FPS so something is not quite stable with the 5GHz. I tried a 50 Run IBT Max and the 5GHz OC failed around run 45. I can't really use prime, at least small fft because eventually the temps will go beyond 70C Core (negative thermal margins) even with my SP120L cranked up to 2400/2700RPM. Good news is I can have 2600MHz NB with 4.9GHz. Bad news is I don't know what the issue is for my 5GHz OC. My guess is cooling/temperature spikes?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quick question guys, is it normal for low leaking chips such as my 8370E to just freeze the system when having too low Vcore during prime?
> As opposed to my old 8350 wich ran fine with sometimes way too low voltage but threw errors instead, but rarely gave system freezes.
> 
> Gunning for over 5GHz if it is possible but the 8370E seems very picky about Vcore, much more so than my old 8350, but that struggles hard and was temp limited above 4,95GHz.
> 
> I'm on saberkitty and custom loop with cpu, vrm, nb and gpu in the loop, watertemp equalizing at about 28-30 degrees celsius during load.
> 
> I seem to have tried every setting under digi+ settings and upped VDDA, NB and NB-HT voltages trying to wiggle through this system freezing but only Vcore and sometimes cpuNB voltage seems to help, apart from backing off the frequency that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this behavior to be expected with these new low leaking visheras or might it just be my luck/unluck of the draw here?


Prime95 and "Freezing" is usually a lack of Dram voltage and or CPU/NB voltage or sometimes even a combination of the two.
My 9590 and my 8350 both can pass 24 hrs of P95 all this talk about FX not liking Prime95 is a sign IMHO.

It's all about balance. The 9590 was tougher to stabilize and what I learned is it's much more sensitive to voltage alterations.
In other words make only small (tiny) changes and then retest.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> It's all about balance. The 9590 was tougher to stabilize and what I learned is it's much more sensitive to voltage alterations.
> In other words make only small (tiny) changes and then retest.


You hit it right on the head Sandman


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> No.
> I hope you will be at least as happy with it as I am with my Fatality Pro 990FX. As mentioned, I hit a wall at 4.6GHz on my 8320E, but it OC'd my PII for a little over 3 years without a hiccup. It has been reunited with my PII and will function as a home server soon (PLEX/Backups). I may even get another FX chip to put in it.


5.0 with Hyper 212 EVO Yes On winter and good chip.

Here now its summer i just 4.615Ghz with 26°C ambient aprox 72°C Full Load.

http://valid.x86.fr/3mf3tv Check the vcore. ITB AVX standar pass but veryhigh at round 3 Bluescreen, But Now its stable with 1.39vcore on bios

http://valid.x86.fr/r13exi


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> No.
> I hope you will be at least as happy with it as I am with my Fatality Pro 990FX. As mentioned, I hit a wall at 4.6GHz on my 8320E, but it OC'd my PII for a little over 3 years without a hiccup. It has been reunited with my PII and will function as a home server soon (PLEX/Backups). I may even get another FX chip to put in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0 with Hyper 212 EVO Yes On winter and good chip.
> 
> Here now its summer i just 4.615Ghz with 26°C ambient aprox 72°C Full Load.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3mf3tv Check the vcore. ITB AVX standar pass but veryhigh at round 3 Bluescreen, But Now its stable with 1.39vcore on bios
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r13exi
Click to expand...

Those clocks stable on a 212? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Those clocks stable on a 212? Pics or it didn't happen.










1.39vcore on bios

75°C was a heatspike like 1 or 2 sec and back down at 67-72 was the average temps on all test. I know it's high, need more cooling just is non push and pull.

Anyway its stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Those clocks stable on a 212? Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://puu.sh/gAx8O/83fdbcab5d.jpg 1.39vcore on bios
> 
> 75°C was a heatspike like 1 or 2 sec and back down at 67-72 was the average temps on all test. I know it's high, need more cooling just is non push and pull.
> 
> Anyway its stable.
Click to expand...

That doesn't appear to be the AVX version of IBT.


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That doesn't appear to be the AVX version of IBT.


http://www.datafilehost.com/d/8a19dc9f


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> http://www.datafilehost.com/d/8a19dc9f


didn't matter what the link says the gflops are less than half what they should be on the avx version...non avx version doesn't stress nearly as hard...there is a link to.avx version in first post of this thread...you will find in less than stable with it... gflops should be at least 90s with that oc


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> http://www.datafilehost.com/d/8a19dc9f
> 
> 
> 
> didn't matter what the link says the gflops are less than half what they should be on the avx version...non avx version doesn't stress nearly as hard...there is a link to.avx version in first post of this thread...you will find in less than stable with it... gflops should be at least 90s with that oc
Click to expand...

he might be using the AVX version. But it appears he might not have installed the windows 7 SP1 update and the Hotfixes. Without those he will only get 45+- GFLOPs. And therefore cannot claim 4.6+ stable on a 212 because it is not being stressed. And if he is heat-spiking to 75C without the full stress applied you can bet your top dollar he will melt the chip when the full stress comes on.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> he might be using the AVX version. But it appears he might not have installed the windows 7 SP1 update and the Hotfixes. Without those he will only get 45+- GFLOPs. And therefore cannot claim 4.6+ stable on a 212 because it is not being stressed. And if he is heat-spiking to 75C without the full stress applied you can bet your top dollar he will melt the chip when the full stress comes on.


maybe even a post saying why does my pc turn off while running ibt on very high


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> he might be using the AVX version. But it appears he might not have installed the windows 7 SP1 update and the Hotfixes. Without those he will only get 45+- GFLOPs. And therefore cannot claim 4.6+ stable on a 212 because it is not being stressed. And if he is heat-spiking to 75C without the full stress applied you can bet your top dollar he will melt the chip when the full stress comes on.


I'ii do with the IBT AVX from first post and 88 was the time on the first. and lower my temps to 70-72 max.


----------



## fx63007850

would you call this stable playing cod aw for 50 mins @ 5ghz,

if i run ibt avx the pc will freeze as my vrms get to hot (115c) even with a fan on the front and back of them

i can run benches fine, prime95 will freeze aswell

any other ways to stress it without ibt or prime

here a pic of my temps


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> he might be using the AVX version. But it appears he might not have installed the windows 7 SP1 update and the Hotfixes. Without those he will only get 45+- GFLOPs. And therefore cannot claim 4.6+ stable on a 212 because it is not being stressed. And if he is heat-spiking to 75C without the full stress applied you can bet your top dollar he will melt the chip when the full stress comes on.
> 
> 
> 
> I'ii do with the IBT AVX from first post and 88 was the time. and lower my temps to 70-72 max.
Click to expand...

Is what? 88 seconds? If so that is around 85GFlops. A bit slow for 4.6. Should be getting to low the 90s by then. Also 20 runs is generally accepted as stable. Things can still be unstable at 10 runs. I would lower your overclock your too close to the edge on those temperatures.


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is what? 88 seconds? If so that is around 85GFlops. A bit slow for 4.6. Should be getting to low the 90s by then. Also 20 runs is generally accepted as stable. Things can still be unstable at 10 runs. I would lower your overclock your too close to the edge on those temperatures.


Need push it with WC or Apply a push and pull to get better temps, but vcore is fine and low


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is what? 88 seconds? If so that is around 85GFlops. A bit slow for 4.6. Should be getting to low the 90s by then. Also 20 runs is generally accepted as stable. Things can still be unstable at 10 runs. I would lower your overclock your too close to the edge on those temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Need push it with WC or Apply a push and pull to get better temps, but vcore is fine and low
Click to expand...

push pull won't help a 212 I am sorry to say. A 212 is rated at 180 watts. At 4.6Ghz you are at least at 180 but more realistically you are at around 200. So you are already pretty much exceeding the 212's capacity and another fan won't help things. Unless it's a 3000+rpm delta.


----------



## Mega Man

212


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Need push it with WC or Apply a push and pull to get better temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Is what? 88 seconds? If so that is around 85GFlops. A bit slow for 4.6. Should be getting to low the 90s by then. Also 20 runs is generally accepted as stable. Things can still be unstable at 10 runs. I would lower your overclock your too close to the edge on those temperatures.


http://puu.sh/gAE9T/1557119ffa.jpg Here the same result low my average temps anyway 65-70°C all and spike again 75°C vcore 1.406 on bios

http://valid.x86.fr/6thdge


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 212










212... why the heck do these things keep getting bought??? seriously... not trying to troll anyone... but really what about them is appealing??


----------



## mus1mus

I get the same temps at 1.609 Vcore with his 1.406!


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I get the same temps at 1.609 Vcore with his 1.406!


On watercooling sure. what is your CPU Freq?


----------



## mus1mus

http://valid.x86.fr/luj838


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I run 5ghz daily and temps never top 50C core : ) but then yeah, I do have water cooling... rigs in sig


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Nice One! Have Any issue on VRM? High Temp or Something like that? I read abuout the Asus sabertooth problem with hightemp on VRM. Read from Asus Thermal Radar 82°C on VCORE1 Sensor (VRM) and 75° C VCORE2


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Nice One! Have Any issue on VRM? High Temp or Something like that? I read abuout the Asus sabertooth problem with hightemp on VRM. Read from Asus Thermal Radar 82°C on VCORE1 Sensor (VRM) and 75° C VCORE2


Asus VRM's are good even up to those temps, however, I don't have that problem... I put active cooling on the vrm's to prevent that... many many fans in this unit lol...


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Asus VRM's are good even up to those temps, however, I don't have that problem... I put active cooling on the vrm's to prevent that... many many fans in this unit lol...


I want hit to 5.0 with water at least. vcore let me do that. But Need cooling VRM too. Plus install 5 120 fans for airflow (3 pushing in and 3 out.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> I wan't to hit 5.0 with water at least. vcore let me do that. But Need cooling VRM too. Plus install 5 120 fans for airflow (3 pushing in and 3 out.


I have a dozen fans... well... over a dozen if you count the PSU fan and the gpu fans... uh... that would be 17 fans lol... 5ghz is tough one to hit still... easier than it used to be.. but keeping old vishera cool is the key... also having a decent chip... check out the club in my sig... I started it to give 5ghz specific advice and warnings for those interesting in getting that high... that and it can be a nice read lol... personally though... I would settle for nothing less than a custom loop for the cpu only if aiming for 5ghz 24/7 usage... well.. I'm off for the night... do check out the thread though.. but... uh.. don't mention the uh... 212 lol...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

anway agent these arent the settings we agreed on just running it once as baseline to see how much i lose... i need to make an account







honestly seems kinda low but... no overclock at all on gpus.. this is my daily settings 4.8 and 2133 ram at cl 9 11 11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6236710

with crossfire disabled running top card

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6236942

at 4.0 with crossfire disabled

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237178

and finally 4.0 with crossfire enabled

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237228

Now keep in mind these are with gpu at stock i didnt bump it up to 1000 and 1300 yet

This is with the settings we discussed crossfire disabled 1000/1300 and 4.0 on cpu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237341

It suprised me i gained 200 points from simply a 50mhz on each overclock on gpu... would like to see how high i can push when i hit water.. although the 50mhz jump was done with no upping of either voltage or power limit so... kinda nice...


----------



## pshootr

Here is my 8320E/290 Tri-X in action.

8320E 4.8, GPU 1150/1500,RAM 2400 10-12-12-31
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237291

8320E 4.8, GPU Stock 1000/1300,RAM 2400 10-12-12-31
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237345


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> I want hit to 5.0 with water at least. vcore let me do that. But Need cooling VRM too. Plus install 5 120 fans for airflow (3 pushing in and 3 out.


Do what I did and watercool your VRM and NB.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

As I prepare for a custom loop I'm starting to wonder how a Vishera 8-Core performs at 5.2GHz-5.5GHz. Anyone running one around those speeds with benchmarks?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> anway agent these arent the settings we agreed on just running it once as baseline to see how much i lose... i need to make an account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly seems kinda low but... no overclock at all on gpus.. this is my daily settings 4.8 and 2133 ram at cl 9 11 11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6236710
> 
> with crossfire disabled running top card
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6236942
> 
> at 4.0 with crossfire disabled
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237178
> 
> and finally 4.0 with crossfire enabled
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237228
> 
> Now keep in mind these are with gpu at stock i didnt bump it up to 1000 and 1300 yet
> 
> This is with the settings we discussed crossfire disabled 1000/1300 and 4.0 on cpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237341
> 
> It suprised me i gained 200 points from simply a 50mhz on each overclock on gpu... would like to see how high i can push when i hit water.. although the 50mhz jump was done with no upping of either voltage or power limit so... kinda nice...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Here is my 8320E/290 Tri-X in action.
> 
> 8320E 4.8, GPU 1150/1500,RAM 2400 10-12-12-31
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237291
> 
> 8320E 4.8, GPU Stock 1000/1300,RAM 2400 10-12-12-31
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6237345


Can you reach this score, and post it in http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30

mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.1ghz --- R9 290 1290/1600 --- score 10313
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5541408


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Asus VRM's are good even up to those temps, however, I don't have that problem... I put active cooling on the vrm's to prevent that... many many fans in this unit lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I want hit to 5.0 with water at least. vcore let me do that. But Need cooling VRM too. Plus install 5 120 fans for airflow (3 pushing in and 3 out.
Click to expand...

Anyboard will need additional cooling once you start to get close to the 4.8GHz mark. The Sabertooth is no different. But once you add that cooling you will have additional thermal headroom for days.

IN YOUR particular case. Your temps are very high and possibly unhealthy. Yes they may be spikes. But they are still high. Yes we all know Vishera's are tough cookies. But I still personally wouldn't be comfortable running that high. (Yes says the one literally murdering an M5A99FX for 4.95GHz.) What you need to do is help that overburdened 212 to cool better. Something a lot of us know in here is the motherboard conducts some of the heat from your CPU out the back of the board and socket. This 1. negatively impacts your VRM temps and 2. gives you high socket temps which ultimately limits overclockability cause sockets throttle in the 75c-78C on ASUS boards. What you are going to do is the following.

1. Add a VRM fan. Take the stock CPU fan and stick it to your VRM's somehow.


2.Then add a backside socket fan. There are many ways you can do this. You ccan mod your side panel to accept a fan. If you do not want to do this you can use a smaller fan that will fit in behind the side panel.




And you will keep these on when you move to water cooling because these become EVEN more important when you are water cooled.


----------



## Alastair

Also an update on the OC on my 8370. The end is in sight. I passed 20 runs IBT at like 3AM this morning. Yes I was up that late just to overclock!









I passed at 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V with CPU-NB= 2540MHz @ 1.225V and RAM at 2030MHz CL9-10-10-30 1T

I don't have screenies







because I still have some room on the CPU-NB and I am gunning for 2800+ on the CPU-NB. More if I CAN get away with it. This run peaked at around 55C on the cores and 72C on the socket.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Can you reach this score, and post it in http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30
> 
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.1ghz --- R9 290 1290/1600 --- score 10313
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5541408


I can't. But tuurrrrying very hard.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6239257


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Anyboard will need additional cooling once you start to get close to the 4.8GHz mark. The Sabertooth is no different. But once you add that cooling you will have additional thermal headroom for days.
> 
> IN YOUR particular case. Your temps are very high and possibly unhealthy. Yes they may be spikes. But they are still high. Yes we all know Vishera's are tough cookies. But I still personally wouldn't be comfortable running that high. (Yes says the one literally murdering an M5A99FX for 4.95GHz.) What you need to do is help that overburdened 212 to cool better. Something a lot of us know in here is the motherboard conducts some of the heat from your CPU out the back of the board and socket. This 1. negatively impacts your VRM temps and 2. gives you high socket temps which ultimately limits overclockability cause sockets throttle in the 75c-78C on ASUS boards. What you are going to do is the following.
> 
> 1. Add a VRM fan. Take the stock CPU fan and stick it to your VRM's somehow.
> 
> 
> 2.Then add a backside socket fan. There are many ways you can do this. You ccan mod your side panel to accept a fan. If you do not want to do this you can use a smaller fan that will fit in behind the side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you will keep these on when you move to water cooling because these become EVEN more important when you are water cooled.


Whilst Alistair keeps things neat and tidy, Dr Frankenstien here goes for the ugly monster rig!



I've two 50 mm fans on my VRMs and a stock fan blowing on my northbridge and the back of my GPU,



The back of the Mobo gets a 120 mm fan to blow on the back of the socket and the Rear of the VRM's.



The rear of the case has a fan placed where the I/O cover should be to pull the air blown over the VRM's and also the air from the back of the board.



I have four 200 mm fans as inlet, one top mounted 200 mm fan as outlet and I hae even fitted a small fan on the southbridge.

As I only have a H80i its the only way I can keep my 5.0 stable. But it works (but everyone just goes "yuck that's ugly!").

But if you think that's a lot of fans wait till you see what Musimus has planned


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can't. But tuurrrrying very hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6239257


I can not bench with 1.620V, can not cool the chip at such high voltages. For 5GHz CPU need 1.620V to be stable in IBT-AVX but it's a lot of voltage which can not cool down. And then I bench at a lower voltage, do not know if it might affect the score.

Here you can see 5.126ghz 1.548-1.560V


----------



## mus1mus

My chip is a worse pig.

Also, I am actually amazed how my GPU clocks at the moment. It used to be very finicky at 1200. Not sure what gives it life. But I changed my mobo from the kitty to CHV-FZ. All things remain the same except for a fresh OS.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Can you reach this score, and post it in http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30
> 
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.1ghz --- R9 290 1290/1600 --- score 10313
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5541408


possibly...haven't really overclocked then that much but I'm thinking I might get time to block then and re do the loop tonight then we will see


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I can not bench with 1.620V, can not cool the chip at such high voltages. For 5GHz CPU need 1.620V to be stable in IBT-AVX but it's a lot of voltage which can not cool down. And then I bench at a lower voltage, do not know if it might affect the score.
> 
> Here you can see 5.126ghz 1.548-1.560V


Are you on Windows 8 or 8.1?


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you on Windows 8 or 8.1?


Yes its w8 (6.2) 64 bits see cpu-z validate


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6241714 since everyone is posting results... lol.. not that mine are in line with the comparisons going on, but just wanted to put them in here lol... btw these cards in my rig are NOT R9 280's, I just bios flashed them to say that...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Pfft... ask for a 1v1 then make the other person gimp their chip so that yours has an advantage....
> 
> 
> 
> You talkin' to me?
Click to expand...

ya i'm talking directly to you...

limiting clock speed on FX gives an X6 a distinct advantage due to the coding of the benchmark.

the combined aspect is already in favor of the x6 by default seeing as it will use all 6 cores while the FX is limited to 4 cores at most.

you want to limit clock speed on the FX? then turn off two cores







/sarcasm

compare @ stock clocks or at max OC, .anything else is pointless.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> possibly...haven't really overclocked then that much but I'm thinking I might get time to block then and re do the loop tonight then we will see


PT1 or PT1T Bios + TriXXX FTW


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PT1 or PT1T Bios + TriXXX FTW


I'm not gonna mess with bios just yet...I'm gonna see what I can get on stock bios first...if I can get close to what others are getting without flashing bios that will be fine for me...I'd like to aim for 1200 to 1300 on core but that's probably being ambitious







also similar gain on memory would be ideal but I won't sacrifice memory clock for core if it comes to that...both of my cards are locked and both have elpedia memory so we will see


----------



## hurricane28

highest graphics score:



5Ghz firestrike:



And my best physics so far:



For some reason i never tested them at the same time but only max physics and max graphics.

I am not in to that whole benching anymore since AMD sucks at 3D score anyway compare to Intel.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Can you reach this score, and post it in http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30
> 
> mirzet1976 --- FX8320 @5.1ghz --- R9 290 1290/1600 --- score 10313
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5541408


I can't touch that score mainly because both my CPU and GPU are on air.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also an update on the OC on my 8370. The end is in sight. I passed 20 runs IBT at like 3AM this morning. Yes I was up that late just to overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed at 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V with CPU-NB= 2540MHz @ 1.225V and RAM at 2030MHz CL9-10-10-30 1T
> 
> I don't have screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I still have some room on the CPU-NB and I am gunning for 2800+ on the CPU-NB. More if I CAN get away with it. This run peaked at around 55C on the cores and 72C on the socket.


Wow man, sounds very nice to me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm not gonna mess with bios just yet...I'm gonna see what I can get on stock bios first...if I can get close to what others are getting without flashing bios that will be fine for me...I'd like to aim for 1200 to 1300 on core but that's probably being ambitious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also similar gain on memory would be ideal but I won't sacrifice memory clock for core if it comes to that...both of my cards are locked and both have elpedia memory so we will see


I can't reach my current clocks on any Bios FYI. And resolved frequent black screens with my reference BIOS by using PTs. I won't regret.

They are still safe up to +200 with TriXxX.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My best physics:
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz firestrike:
> 
> 
> 
> And my best physics so far:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason i never tested them at the same time but only max physics and max graphics.
> 
> I am not in to that whole benching anymore since AMD sucks at 3D score anyway compare to Intel.


hmm?

We're not comparing Intel to AMD here.

Care to finish the run? I wanna see how my card stack up to yours.








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606


----------



## Mike The Owl

The problem is I only have a MSI 270x which is good enough for my minor gaming but will never let me compete in any "Willy Waving" competition.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2865736



Are there any others out there with so-so cards, or is it just cheapskate me?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The problem is I only have a MSI 270x which is good enough for my minor gaming but will never let me compete in any "Willy Waving" competition.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2865736
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any others out there with so-so cards, or is it just cheapskate me?


you can buy my 290 if ya wanna catch up a bit lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The problem is I only have a MSI 270x which is good enough for my minor gaming but will never let me compete in any "Willy Waving" competition.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2865736
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any others out there with so-so cards, or is it just cheapskate me?


Willy waving is over rated









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1250391

Owl's 270X ftw


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Willy waving is over rated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1250391
> 
> Owl's 270X ftw


Gurty seems to like Willy fencing! But I didn't expect to beat you or anyone else whit that score!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Gurty seems to like Willy fencing! But I didn't expect to beat you or anyone else whit that score!


its called fropping lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you can buy my 290 if ya wanna catch up a bit lol


Skint and double skint, anyway I am saving myself for a water loop!


----------



## cssorkinman

The English have such odd hobbies


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The problem is I only have a MSI 270x which is good enough for my minor gaming but will never let me compete in any "Willy Waving" competition.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2865736
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any others out there with so-so cards, or is it just cheapskate me?


Here's my former R9 270X PCS +, was weak overclocker


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Here's my former R9 270X PCS +, was weak overclocker


Thanks to you and Cssorkinman I don't feel so bad now, I can wave my little willy with pride.

As Skydiver is more suitable for my card here's the best I've done.

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2367299

And my cloud gate score.....

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/2161110


----------



## Alastair

What signs does the HTT give off when it's unstable?


----------



## mirzet1976

Does anyone have experience with this TIM Indigo Xtreme. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-amx-fmx-fx.html


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this TIM Indigo Xtreme. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-amx-fmx-fx.html


from what I've read it's pretty good...honestly though even the best Tim's are within a couple c of each other...been thinking of trying the cool lab pad though looks interesting...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this TIM Indigo Xtreme. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-tim-indigo-xtreme-amd-amx-fmx-fx.html


Hey mirz, is that your rig on your avatar?

can I see a bigger pic of it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst Alistair keeps things neat and tidy, Dr Frankenstien here goes for the ugly monster rig!
> 
> 
> 
> I've two 50 mm fans on my VRMs and a stock fan blowing on my northbridge and the back of my GPU,
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Mobo gets a 120 mm fan to blow on the back of the socket and the Rear of the VRM's.
> 
> 
> 
> The rear of the case has a fan placed where the I/O cover should be to pull the air blown over the VRM's and also the air from the back of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I have four 200 mm fans as inlet, one top mounted 200 mm fan as outlet and I hae even fitted a small fan on the southbridge.
> 
> As I only have a H80i its the only way I can keep my 5.0 stable. But it works (but everyone just goes "yuck that's ugly!").
> 
> 
> But if you think that's a lot of fans wait till you see what Musimus has planned


You mean these fans?











Or these kind o' fans?


Spoiler: Warning: :p






Spoiler: Warning: Insane Fan









Spoiler: Warning: Power Fan









Spoiler: Warning: Show-off fans


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What signs does the HTT give off when it's unstable?


corrupt hdd


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What signs does the HTT give off when it's unstable?
> 
> 
> 
> corrupt hdd
Click to expand...

Well that escalated quickly. Guess I won't be playing with that then.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst Alistair keeps things neat and tidy, Dr Frankenstien here goes for the ugly monster rig!
> 
> 
> 
> I've two 50 mm fans on my VRMs and a stock fan blowing on my northbridge and the back of my GPU,
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the Mobo gets a 120 mm fan to blow on the back of the socket and the Rear of the VRM's.
> 
> 
> 
> The rear of the case has a fan placed where the I/O cover should be to pull the air blown over the VRM's and also the air from the back of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> I have four 200 mm fans as inlet, one top mounted 200 mm fan as outlet and I hae even fitted a small fan on the southbridge.
> 
> As I only have a H80i its the only way I can keep my 5.0 stable. But it works (but everyone just goes "yuck that's ugly!").
> 
> 
> But if you think that's a lot of fans wait till you see what Musimus has planned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean these fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or these kind o' fans?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: :p
Click to expand...

I like the bottom kind of fans. The very bottom kind.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya i'm talking directly to you...
> 
> limiting clock speed on FX gives an X6 a distinct advantage due to the coding of the benchmark.
> 
> the combined aspect is already in favor of the x6 by default seeing as it will use all 6 cores while the FX is limited to 4 cores at most.
> 
> you want to limit clock speed on the FX? then turn off two cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> compare @ stock clocks or at max OC, .anything else is pointless.


I'll post my numbers on my current board later. I think it's a little crazy for you to act like comparing both chips at 4.0 is not fair though. And I'm fine with going up against the overclock afterwards...... It was just meant to be for fun. I have no problem running other tests also,since firestrike doesn't seem to properly utilize the vishera in combined test. Though the physics test will be a lot higher than mine, so I don't see what the problem is?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mirz, is that your rig on your avatar?
> 
> can I see a bigger pic of it?


I'm Mirza, that it is my rig I made it for a day, but I have a lot of work on it about cable management. But this work will still have to wait.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mirz, is that your rig on your avatar?
> 
> can I see a bigger pic of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Mirza, that it is my rig I made it for a day, but I have a lot of work on it about cable management. But this work will still have to wait.
Click to expand...

Welcome!

Alright! The final testing stage of my overclock has begun. Trying to set 2790MHz on the CPU-NB was madness. Computer simply went "lol nope!". Even up to 1.5V. So any way. I am settling for 4.95 (253.8 x 19.5) with CPU-NB and HTT at 2540 and RAM at 2030 Cl9-10-10-30.

Once I have passed another 20 runs of very high. I am going to let mem test run. The question is. How long should I let mem test run for to determine stability? 100% or should I let it test past 100%?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can't reach my current clocks on any Bios FYI. And resolved frequent black screens with my reference BIOS by using PTs. I won't regret.
> 
> They are still safe up to +200 with TriXxX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm?
> 
> We're not comparing Intel to AMD here.
> 
> Care to finish the run? I wanna see how my card stack up to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606


Yeah i know, i like to play games more and enjoy my system instead of benchmarking nowadays.

I can't find a total score on my PC so maybe when i have some spare time i will run a total score for ya


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> corrupt hdd


How do you test stability for HTT then?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya i'm talking directly to you...
> 
> limiting clock speed on FX gives an X6 a distinct advantage due to the coding of the benchmark.
> 
> the combined aspect is already in favor of the x6 by default seeing as it will use all 6 cores while the FX is limited to 4 cores at most.
> 
> you want to limit clock speed on the FX? then turn off two cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> compare @ stock clocks or at max OC, .anything else is pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my numbers on my current board later. I think it's a little crazy for you to act like comparing both chips at 4.0 is not fair though. And I'm fine with going up against the overclock afterwards...... It was just meant to be for fun. I have no problem running other tests also,since firestrike doesn't seem to properly utilize the vishera in combined test. Though the physics test will be a lot higher than mine, so I don't see what the problem is?
Click to expand...

Combined counts for more than physics.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Alright! The final testing stage of my overclock has begun. Trying to set 2790MHz on the CPU-NB was madness. Computer simply went "lol nope!". Even up to 1.5V. So any way. I am settling for 4.95 (253.8 x 19.5) with CPU-NB and HTT at 2540 and RAM at 2030 Cl9-10-10-30.
> 
> Once I have passed another 20 runs of very high. I am going to let mem test run. The question is. How long should I let mem test run for to determine stability? 100% or should I let it test past 100%?


MemTest is not used to determine OC'd ram stability.
If you want to stress the ram run IBT AVX on maximum or try some LinX for OC'd Ram stability


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'll post my numbers on my current board later. I think it's a little crazy for you to act like comparing both chips at 4.0 is not fair though. And I'm fine with going up against the overclock afterwards...... It was just meant to be for fun. I have no problem running other tests also,since firestrike doesn't seem to properly utilize the vishera in combined test. Though the physics test will be a lot higher than mine, so I don't see what the problem is?


Problem is that Firestrike doesn't fully utilize all cores/modules in Vishera CPUs. There is nothing wrong with comparing CPUs speed for speed. For the best comparison you would have both vishera and thuban use only 4 cores and have them at the same exact speeds.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

You guys hear about the new AM3+ motherboards revisions MSI will be selling with USB 3.1 support? 990FXA Gaming and 970A SLI Krait Edition.

.:edit:.

Don't think there is just a 990FXA Gaming and 970A SLI Krait Edition for AM3+. I believe they're talking about the GD80 and maybe the 970 Gaming?

.:edit:.

Eh not much of a change other than the Asmedia USB 3.1 that might be utilizing PCIE 2.0 lanes for bandwidth. Nothing interesting.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> You guys hear about the new AM3+ motherboards revisions MSI will be selling with USB 3.1 support? 990FXA Gaming and 970A SLI Krait Edition


Yup, was starting to wonder if MSI abandoned AM3+ completely or not


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> You guys hear about the new AM3+ motherboards revisions MSI will be selling with USB 3.1 support? 990FXA Gaming and 970A SLI Krait Edition.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Don't think there is just a 990FXA Gaming and 970A SLI Krait Edition for AM3+. I believe they're talking about the GD80 and maybe the 970 Gaming?
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Eh not much of a change other than the Asmedia USB 3.1 that might be utilizing PCIE 2.0 lanes for bandwidth. Nothing interesting.


Still good news IMO. That means the platform is still alive. Least we can expect is a BIOS refresh along with physical improvements.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> corrupt hdd
> 
> 
> 
> How do you test stability for HTT then?
Click to expand...

Only way I have found is dvdfab


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Only way I have found is dvdfab


Care to expand on this?


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Care to expand on this?


Going out on a limb here but if the goal is to check for corrupted data, then it might be suitable to make an image of a bd/dvd at overclocked htlink speed and then verify that the image is indeed a 1:1 copy of the physical disc.

Might be good to do this first at "known" stable htlink speeds like stock to see that the process works, and perhaps make the verify with stock speed aswell as to eliminate that error from the equation, and only check for data corrution in the making of the image.

If this is the process he thought of it would work with just about any cloning and burning software, as long as the eventual encryption and the likes is taken care of first...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Alright! The final testing stage of my overclock has begun. Trying to set 2790MHz on the CPU-NB was madness. Computer simply went "lol nope!". Even up to 1.5V. So any way. I am settling for 4.95 (253.8 x 19.5) with CPU-NB and HTT at 2540 and RAM at 2030 Cl9-10-10-30.
> 
> Once I have passed another 20 runs of very high. I am going to let mem test run. The question is. How long should I let mem test run for to determine stability? 100% or should I let it test past 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> MemTest is not used to determine OC'd ram stability.
> If you want to stress the ram run IBT AVX on maximum or try some LinX for OC'd Ram stability
Click to expand...

I don't see how though?I am talking about memtest not memtest86. If your ram and memory controller overclocks are unstable, when memtest runs it will record errors. So I don't see how it would not be effective at testing memory stability. That's kind of what it's for.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> As I prepare for a custom loop I'm starting to wonder how a Vishera 8-Core performs at 5.2GHz-5.5GHz. Anyone running one around those speeds with benchmarks?


8350
http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-8350&cpuId=2689&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0
9370
http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-9370&cpuId=2956&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 8350
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-8350&cpuId=2689&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0
> 9370
> http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-9370&cpuId=2956&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0


how much of that was ln2


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 8350
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-8350&cpuId=2689&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0
> 9370
> http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-9370&cpuId=2956&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much of that was ln2
Click to expand...

Just the ones over 6GHz


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Only way I have found is dvdfab
> 
> 
> 
> Care to expand on this?
Click to expand...

rendering,simple number crunching won't find instabilities with HT overclocks.

you also need to know weather you will actually benefit from HT overclocking,
-gaming on multi gpu
-pro audio production.
-render tanks. .

in my specific situation (audio production) i don't see much in terms of gains past 3000mhz.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Guys, when I get the 8310, I can still join the club right?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guys, when I get the 8310, I can still join the club right?


nooooooo....ok maybe if you promise to post lower scores than me lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> nooooooo....ok maybe if you promise to post lower scores than me lol


Sadly, unless I can get that thing to 4.8GHz, I'm going to post lower scores than I get right now









I know in real-world, the FX8 should be better, but things like 3dmark, and heaven, all seem to favor this old x6......

Here is a run I did REALLY early on New Year's day @ 4.2GHz , and GPU @ 1150/1500
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067

You'll like me better with the new CPU!!! lol

I'll be lucky to break 9k with the vishera....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Sadly, unless I can get that thing to 4.8GHz, I'm going to post lower scores than I get right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in real-world, the FX8 should be better, but things like 3dmark, and heaven, all seem to favor this old x6......
> 
> Here is a run I did REALLY early on New Year's day @ 4.2GHz , and GPU @ 1150/1500
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067
> 
> You'll like me better with the new CPU!!! lol
> 
> I'll be lucky to break 9k with the vishera....


maybe I can make up the difference with overclock on water







... gonna have to figure out a mounting solution for my hard drive after fitting rad to the front...I'm thinking a crude metal quick fix then an acrylic plate later


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Sadly, unless I can get that thing to 4.8GHz, I'm going to post lower scores than I get right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in real-world, the FX8 should be better, but things like 3dmark, and heaven, all seem to favor this old x6......
> 
> Here is a run I did REALLY early on New Year's day @ 4.2GHz , and GPU @ 1150/1500
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3654067
> 
> You'll like me better with the new CPU!!! lol
> 
> I'll be lucky to break 9k with the vishera....


I hear ya, my 8350 could barely get 3,000 on the combined score even thought the Physics score was pretty high. Never could figure it out.


----------



## deehoC

I got a question for anyone with a water cooled FX 8350.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hear ya, my 8350 could barely get 3,000 on the combined score even thought the Physics score was pretty high. Never could figure it out.


If I'm remembering right it's something to do with Firestrike not taking into account all 8 cores, it only sees/uses 4 cores? I read that in the Top 30 Firestrike score thread a while back. If I can find the post I'll edit and link it here.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I got a question for anyone with a water cooled FX 8350.
> If I'm remembering right it's something to do with Firestrike not taking into account all 8 cores, it only sees/uses 4 cores? I read that in the Top 30 Firestrike score thread a while back. If I can find the post I'll edit and link it here.


I guess it must be because no mater what I did the FPS on the combined test never went over 12 and averaged about 10. I just ran the same test with my Pentium dual core G3258 and hit over 20 FPS and averaged about 14 or 15 FPS and got over 3200 on the combined. I found both.

FX 8350 @ 4.8


G3258 @ 3.2


----------



## deehoC

edit - dont know what happened to this post..came outta nowhere. weird.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I guess it must be because no mater what I did the FPS on the combined test never went over 12 and averaged about 10. I just ran the same test with my Pentium dual core G3258 and hit over 20 FPS and averaged about 14 or 15 FPS and got over 3200 on the combined.


Yeah I'm pretty sure its during the combined test only..gonna see if I can dig that post up for the sake of my own curiosity

edit: http://www.fudzilla.com/30371-3dmark-fire-strike-benchmark-test-results?tmpl=component&print=1

Can't seem to find the one here but this website mentions this under the Combined Test section:

"The simulations run on one thread per available CPU core."


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hear ya, my 8350 could barely get 3,000 on the combined score even thought the Physics score was pretty high. Never could figure it out.


My theory is that the benchmark was designed to favor intel, and in the process, it ended up favoring the thuban because thuban has better single threaded performance than vishera, and also uses 6 true cores.

Can someone PLEASE post CPU/GPU usage during the combined test on their vishera??
I will do the same on my x6 later.

It's confusing because the i5 vs i7 is drastically different on physics scores, yet the combined scores are similar between the two (and some times lower on the i7).
Meaning that the test is using only true cores on the combined test (I'm assuming it does this for simulation purposes).....

In my case, the x6 scores in line with i5's in the 4.4-4.6GHz range (mind you it needs two more cores to do it).
When compared to the vishera, the thuban can score similary on physics with two less cores AND a 500MHz clock disadvantage, even though the physics score actually does use all 8 threads.

What gives?

I'm looking forward to a new 3d benchmark to be honest....

Also note that ijn 3dmark11, the x6 and vishera perform similary on physics AND in the combined test.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kalistoval

So I got me a Inwin 904 + and wanna step up from my kraken x60/40. I have a saber and a fx 8320e and want to do a clear tubes, led block and possibly nb and mosfets & Gpu. Sine I've never done it I need some guidance on whats parts to get and configuration. Thanks guys.


----------



## miklkit

Here is what I did with my 8350.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Here is what I did with my 8350.


So wait, that little hump on 1 core was the combined portion of the test??

Fore-shame 3dmark..... for-shame. ..

Now I want to see the physics test loads too... this is BS...

I can't believe they short changed the vishera so much.
I've been reading more and more on the vishera since I will soon be getting one, and it looks like this is just another example of the stuff you guys been *****in about since day one. And rightfully so!


----------



## 2002m36sp

Here mine 7970 at 1.2ghz and 8350 at 4.5ghz first time i have run the benchmark. Although i have heard of it for a while.



At least i'm all over that titan and better then 78% of all results and i haven't upgraded anything in more then 2 years.


----------



## miklkit

That's all I have, and is one reason I don't pay attention to what the intel types say.


----------



## Alastair

Guys what effects the GFLOPs results for IBT? I ran 101-102 for 20 very high of my 4.95 runs. Then I started tweaking memory things and couldn't get things stable. Now I am back the the same combination that gave me 100 GFLOPs runs and yet I can't seem to get constant results. I will get a 95 result. Stop the test. Start it again. I'll, get 85. Stop and start again and I'll have 100. Then I say cool. Let's use HW info and record the results. Start the test again. And the first rule will drop a 93 for example. And now randomly it will fail even at settings I know are 20 runs stable.

Have I botched my OS?

Also what do you guys think of OCCT for stress testing FX? It also has Linpack with AVX support built in. So should pretty much equal IBT AVX right? Also. The website states that CPU: OCCT is better at detecting instability even although it generates less heat than Linoack/IBT. What say ye?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So wait, that little hump on 1 core was the combined portion of the test??
> 
> Fore-shame 3dmark..... for-shame. ..
> 
> Now I want to see the physics test loads too... this is BS...
> 
> I can't believe they short changed the vishera so much.
> I've been reading more and more on the vishera since I will soon be getting one, and it looks like this is just another example of the stuff you guys been *****in about since day one. And rightfully so!


Forgive the ignorance, but the last 3dMark i ran and still use is the 2003 Edition.







What's the issue there?

EDIT: Is it the upper graph, because the cores aren't really heavily loaded, while i presume the test should have loaded them 100%? If so, it's very strange test.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Forgive the ignorance, but the last 3dMark i ran and still use is the 2003 Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the issue there?


In FireStrike, the physics test uses 1 thread per logical core, and in the combined test it uses 1 thread per physical core.

Now, that's plenty fair in my opinion. AMD didn't bring a stud to bat, so when it comes time to hit, they can't swing it like intel on 4 cores.... okay, whatever, this we all know....

Now here is the problem....

My x6 scores equally with the FX8*** chips in the physics tests, with two less cores, and usually even with a 400-500MHz clock speed handicap.
And then, in the combined test, my old x6 score MUCH MUCH better than the visheras due to the fact that the x6 has 6 true cores.

Now say you don't mind all that, and figure that only using four of the 8 logical processors is a good simulation of what to expect in a game...... okay still fine by me....

But what is nuts, is that it appears that during both tests, the CPU's are not even being fully utilized!!!!
I mean, this is a benchmark for F's sake...... it is supposed to be coded in such a way that it actually allows the hardware to stretch it's legs and live a little.
We know that games have been crippling this chip for years (which is beginning to finally pass).... but a benchmark like that should full test the architecture of both intel and AMD CPU's... that just weird...

I mean, who here thinks it's fair that my 5 year old x6 is beating the FX8*** CPU's in every facet of that benchmark? Unless of course, the x6 is truly faster, but I don't believe that's what this benchmark is showing us.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> In FireStrike, the physics test uses 1 thread per logical core, and in the combined test it uses 1 thread per physical core.
> 
> Now, that's plenty fair in my opinion. AMD didn't bring a stud to bat, so when it comes time to hit, they can't swing it like intel on 4 cores.... okay, whatever, this we all know....
> 
> Now here is the problem....
> 
> My x6 scores equally with the FX8*** chips in the physics tests, with two less cores, and usually even with a 400-500MHz clock speed handicap.
> And then, in the combined test, my old x6 score MUCH MUCH better than the visheras due to the fact that the x6 has 6 true cores.
> 
> Now say you don't mind all that, and figure that only using four of the 8 logical processors is a good simulation of what to expect in a game...... okay still fine by me....
> 
> But what is nuts, is that it appears that during both tests, the CPU's are not even being fully utilized!!!!
> I mean, this is a benchmark for F's sake...... it is supposed to be coded in such a way that it actually allows the hardware to stretch it's legs and live a little.
> We know that games have been crippling this chip for years (which is beginning to finally pass).... but a benchmark like that should full test the architecture of both intel and AMD CPU's... that just weird...
> 
> I mean, who here thinks it's fair that my 5 year old x6 is beating the FX8*** CPU's in every facet of that benchmark? Unless of course, the x6 is truly faster, but I don't believe that's what this benchmark is showing us.


Ah. So, if i get this straight, the benchmark treats a module as core, so uses 4 threads instead of 8 and moreover it doesn't even manage to load the cores? While i suppose in the Thuban it uses 6 threads and loads the core more? If i got this right, then it's very weird stress test in deed...

I don't know. I guess i am glad i still use 2003 edition, because it makes no sense to me... When i want to compare CPU, i look at their potential... The potential is visible when they are loaded 100%. The rest is bad programming. So my favourite bench is x264 tests (or handbrake). At least i know it loads 100%. If something doesn't load 100%, i can't understand why it should be considered a benchmark at all.

Thanks for the explanation though.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Forgive the ignorance, but the last 3dMark i ran and still use is the 2003 Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the issue there?
> 
> 
> 
> In FireStrike, the physics test uses 1 thread per logical core, and in the combined test it uses 1 thread per physical core.
> 
> Now, that's plenty fair in my opinion. AMD didn't bring a stud to bat, so when it comes time to hit, they can't swing it like intel on 4 cores.... okay, whatever, this we all know....
> 
> Now here is the problem....
> 
> My x6 scores equally with the FX8*** chips in the physics tests, with two less cores, and usually even with a 400-500MHz clock speed handicap.
> And then, in the combined test, my old x6 score MUCH MUCH better than the visheras due to the fact that the x6 has 6 true cores.
> 
> Now say you don't mind all that, and figure that only using four of the 8 logical processors is a good simulation of what to expect in a game...... okay still fine by me....
> 
> But what is nuts, is that it appears that during both tests, the CPU's are not even being fully utilized!!!!
> I mean, this is a benchmark for F's sake...... it is supposed to be coded in such a way that it actually allows the hardware to stretch it's legs and live a little.
> We know that games have been crippling this chip for years (which is beginning to finally pass).... but a benchmark like that should full test the architecture of both intel and AMD CPU's... that just weird...
> 
> I mean, who here thinks it's fair that my 5 year old x6 is beating the FX8*** CPU's in every facet of that benchmark? Unless of course, the x6 is truly faster, but I don't believe that's what this benchmark is showing us.
Click to expand...

Your forget that there is almost Intel ICC code in literally every piece of software out there? This allows Intel chips to make use of their latest and greatest AVX instruction sets and relegates every processor that reports "Genuine Intel Processor = False" in the code down to SSE 3 and SSE 2.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Your forget that there is almost Intel ICC code in literally every piece of software out there? This allows Intel chips to make use of their latest and greatest AVX instruction sets and relegates every processor that reports "Genuine Intel Processor = False" in the code down to SSE 3 and SSE 2.


Well, you are right. But i guess one can't change that. But better being able to see what happens at 100% load anyway, despite this. x264 doesn't benefit from AVX for example. Not sure if code for AVX2 has been introduced. Certainly there wasn't any in the benches of 1-2 years ago when the FX were reviewed against the Intels. For the FX in deed SSE3 is used.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Your forget that there is almost Intel ICC code in literally every piece of software out there? This allows Intel chips to make use of their latest and greatest AVX instruction sets and relegates every processor that reports "Genuine Intel Processor = False" in the code down to SSE 3 and SSE 2.


Isn't AVX from both AMD and Intel?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Isn't AVX from both AMD and Intel?


Yes, but AVX2 isn't in FX.

I also must correct myself. I just checked my x264 encoding logs and appears i haven't updated my knowledge on the development. For my FX:

using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX XOP FMA4 FMA3 LZCNT BMI1

Although AVX appears to be limited to deblocking, because AVX is for FPU and the encoding is integer operation. There are also AVX2 instructions incorporated with 15% benefit for Haswell over Ivy. Still, i am happy. The software i bought the FXs for, is actually using AMD instructions. Very pleased. Even better benchmark now.


----------



## Devildog83

I did not check the CPU usage during the test but here is my new 4670k at stock with the same memory. My graphics were updated but I wasn't worried about them just the combined score. his is at 3.4 Ghz stock.
4670k

8350


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, but AVX2 isn't in FX.


I see, why is that? I'd have though AMD would want to get an AMD-optimised instruction set into the Mainstream?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I see, why is that? I'd have though AMD would want to get an AMD-optimised instruction set into the Mainstream?


AFAIK, AVX were instructions proposed by Intel. As has happened always in the past in such cases, AMD was always 1 step behind in the adoption of such instructions. In the AVX2 case, even Intel first introduced them to Haswell. By that time, AMD had already launched the Piledriver, so it was without AVX2. So AMD will now logically introduce them to the next generation of CPUs. AMD has also introduced her instructions (FMA3/4 and XOP), but as was with the 3dnow many years ago, most programmers simply won't use them, because... they are not Intel's or are supported too late by Intel.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> AFAIK, AVX were instructions proposed by Intel. As has happened always in the past in such cases, AMD was always 1 step behind in the adoption of such instructions. In the AVX2 case, even Intel first introduced them to Haswell. By that time, AMD had already launched the Piledriver, so it was without AVX2. So AMD will now logically introduce them to the next generation of CPUs. AMD has also introduced her instructions (FMA3/4 and XOP), but as was with the 3dnow many years ago, most programmers simply won't use them, because... they are not Intel's or are supported too late by Intel.


Shame about that, I feel there's be a lot more Performance to be had in the FX Chips, if we could use the right instruction set.
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Shame about that, I feel there's be a lot more Performance to be had in the FX Chips, if we could use the right instruction set.
> Thanks for the answer.


Yes, in deed. The AVX alone gives great boost, which one can easily see by running IBT vs IBT AVX. I have no idea what would happen if programmers would take advantage of AMD's instructions. But it's always been like this. Programmers use what Intel uses. As Master Yoda says, "The dark side is strong".


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys what effects the GFLOPs results for IBT? I ran 101-102 for 20 very high of my 4.95 runs. Then I started tweaking memory things and couldn't get things stable. Now I am back the the same combination that gave me 100 GFLOPs runs and yet I can't seem to get constant results. I will get a 95 result. Stop the test. Start it again. I'll, get 85. Stop and start again and I'll have 100. Then I say cool. Let's use HW info and record the results. Start the test again. And the first rule will drop a 93 for example. And now randomly it will fail even at settings I know are 20 runs stable.
> 
> Have I botched my OS?
> 
> Also what do you guys think of OCCT for stress testing FX? It also has Linpack with AVX support built in. So should pretty much equal IBT AVX right? Also. The website states that CPU: OCCT is better at detecting instability even although it generates less heat than Linoack/IBT. What say ye?


Ignore the Gflops in IBT , terrible, awful, no good, worthless insignificant pile of meaningless numbers. Did I make myself clear???? lol

I was able to get the same Gflops at 1500 mhz that I did at 5000mhz, it doesn't appear to be much of a benchmark, but rather a stability test.

Edit : hardware usage during the combined test on FS - 4790k HT enabled 4.4ghz


----------



## miklkit

I don't pay attention to Firestrike as a stress test because it doesn't test anything in real world use. Game use is a much better test as the 2 threads directly comparing the two brands show. Here is Bioshock Infinite loads. (Unreal3 engine)


Then here is an interesting comparison I recently made. Half Life 2 Episode 2. Valve has upgraded their engine and it runs well now, but the thing to pay attention to is the dates these two runs were made on. One was as delivered and the other was after it got fumigated with the ICC Patch.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Forgive the ignorance, but the last 3dMark i ran and still use is the 2003 Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the issue there?
> 
> 
> 
> In FireStrike, the physics test uses 1 thread per logical core, and in the combined test it uses 1 thread per physical core.
> 
> Now, that's plenty fair in my opinion. AMD didn't bring a stud to bat, so when it comes time to hit, they can't swing it like intel on 4 cores.... okay, whatever, this we all know....
> 
> Now here is the problem....
> 
> My x6 scores equally with the FX8*** chips in the physics tests, with two less cores, and usually even with a 400-500MHz clock speed handicap.
> And then, in the combined test, my old x6 score MUCH MUCH better than the visheras due to the fact that the x6 has 6 true cores.
> 
> Now say you don't mind all that, and figure that only using four of the 8 logical processors is a good simulation of what to expect in a game...... okay still fine by me....
> 
> But what is nuts, is that it appears that during both tests, the CPU's are not even being fully utilized!!!!
> I mean, this is a benchmark for F's sake...... it is supposed to be coded in such a way that it actually allows the hardware to stretch it's legs and live a little.
> We know that games have been crippling this chip for years (which is beginning to finally pass).... but a benchmark like that should full test the architecture of both intel and AMD CPU's... that just weird...
> 
> I mean, who here thinks it's fair that my 5 year old x6 is beating the FX8*** CPU's in every facet of that benchmark? Unless of course, the x6 is truly faster, but I don't believe that's what this benchmark is showing us.
Click to expand...

We've known this for a while and i could have sworn you took part in the last conversation about it.

Physics = Logical cores (8)

Combined = Physical (4)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I don't see how though?I am talking about memtest not memtest86. If your ram and memory controller overclocks are unstable, when memtest runs it will record errors. So I don't see how it would not be effective at testing memory stability. That's kind of what it's for.


Sorry I assumed you meant Memtest86 my bad


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> We've known this for a while and i could have sworn you took part in the last conversation about it.
> 
> Physics = Logical cores (8)
> 
> Combined = Physical (4)


yeah I did, but what I am realizing now goes beyond the thread usage. I'm actually seeing that it also neglects to load the cores..... I was somewhat boasting about my x6 in the last conversation we had about it, now I'm just realizing Its a botched benchmark, and researching the fx8 as I near purchasing one, has opened my eyes to it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> We've known this for a while and i could have sworn you took part in the last conversation about it.
> 
> Physics = Logical cores (8)
> 
> Combined = Physical (4)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I did, but what I am realizing now goes beyond the thread usage. I'm actually seeing that it also neglects to load the cores..... I was somewhat boasting about my x6 in the last conversation we had about it, now I'm just realizing Its a botched benchmark, and researching the fx8 as I near purchasing one, has opened my eyes to it.
Click to expand...

A benchmark that loads the hardware in a manner that favors Intel???? Balderdash! Never heard the like. ( my tongue seems to be quite embedded into my cheek)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A benchmark that loads the hardware in a manner that favors Intel???? Balderdash! Never heard the like. ( my tongue seems to be quite embedded into my cheek)


Yeah I hear you man, and what's more is, the x6 does great with it, so was this a benchmark that was in the works for a while, and 3dmark built it around Sandy Bridge/K10.5 architecture, only to find out it didn't do worth a damn with bulldozer or piledriver..... OR, did they figure a way to skew the results in intel's favor for the Ivy/Piledriver era, and forget to make sure 10.5 ran like crap on it too.


----------



## Tasm

Its all about software optimization...

Since Intel controls the market with a crushing power, AMD could even have better potential hardware, but the software would run better on Intel anyway.

That´s why we feel FX´s potential isnt all explored, and probably, never will be.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Its all about software optimization...
> 
> Since Intel controls the market with a crushing power, AMD could even have better potential hardware, but the software would run better on Intel anyway.
> 
> That´s why we feel FX´s potential isnt all explored, and probably, never will be.


Maybe when the FX is a solid 5 years old, it will perform as well as it should..... that's how I feel about the x6 I'm using.

This chip performs so much better now than it did when new..... Makes me feel much better about buying an FX soon though. Sure, it's 3 years old now, but again, my x6 does wonderful for me, and it's over 5.

And at the end of the day, the FX chips are giving intel a plenty fair dollar for dollar fight for the most part, so I'm fine with the "old tech"....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 8350
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-8350&cpuId=2689&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0
> 9370
> http://hwbot.org/search/submissions/permalink?applicationId=48&scoreOperator=more_or_equal&score=&username=Johan45&regionCode=&countryId=&teamId=&glPointsOperator=more_or_equal&glPoints=&hwPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hwPoints=&compPointsOperator=more_or_equal&compPoints=&globalTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&globalTeamPowerPoints=&hardwareTeamPowerPointsOperator=more_or_equal&hardwareTeamPowerPoints=&totalPointsOperator=more_or_equal&totalPoints=&league=&globalRankOperator=less_or_equal&globalRank=&hardwareRankOperator=less_or_equal&hardwareRank=&cpu=FX-9370&cpuId=2956&cpuSubFamily=&cpuSubFamilyId=&cpuFamily=&cpuFamilyId=&cpuBatch=&cpuBatchId=&cpuFreqOperator=less_or_equal&cpuFreq=&numberOfProcessors=&cpuSocketId=&cpuCoolingId=&gpu=&gpuId=&gpuFamily=&gpuFamilyId=&gpuBatch=&gpuBatchId=&gpuCoreFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuCoreFreq=&gpuShaderFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuShaderFreq=&gpuMemFreqOperator=more_or_equal&gpuMemFreq=&numberOfVideocards=&gpuSocketId=&gpuCoolingId=&mbModel=&mbModelId=&mbChipset=&mbChipsetId=&mbManufacturer=&mbManufacturerId=&mbChipsetBatch=&mbChipsetBatchId=&mbCoolingId=&memType=&memTypeId=&memProduct=&memProductId=&memManufacturer=&memManufacturerId=&memBatch=&memBatchId=&memFreqOperator=more_or_equal&memFreq=&memTCasOperator=more_or_equal&memTCas=&memCoolingId=&psuWattOperator=more_or_equal&psuWatt=&psuProduct=&psuProductId=&psuManufacturer=&psuManufacturerId=&diskCapacityOperator=more_or_equal&diskCapacity=&diskProduct=&diskProductId=&diskManufacturer=&diskManufacturerId=&dateAfter=&dateBefore=&_bestHardware=on&orderBy=score&limit=20&_imageAttached=on&_videoAttached=on&offset=0


Thank you sir

So many Firestrike benchmarks. Thinking of downloading every free benchmark program and running it now, at least firestrike.

.:edit:.

I know Cinebench isn't a good thing for comparison but I ran both 11.5 and 15 anyway with my 4.9GHz OC. There was a higher increase in scores going from 4.8GHz to 4.9GHz than from 4.5GHz to 4.8GHz. Weird. Will be running firestrike soon. Eh nevermind. Download is 1.5GB and don't want to waste my datacap. I'll download it the upcoming weekend


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I got me a Inwin 904 + and wanna step up from my kraken x60/40. I have a saber and a fx 8320e and want to do a clear tubes, led block and possibly nb and mosfets & Gpu. Sine I've never done it I need some guidance on whats parts to get and configuration. Thanks guys.


Watercooling Thread will help you.

But here are my takes on your planned set-up:
Tube sizes and Compression fittings should match. Different makes, different standards on measurement. Primochill LRT Clear for Plasticizer-free soft tubes. PETG or Acrylic if you wanna do rigid tubes.
EK Supreme EVO Block seems to be top-dog at the moment. And should be LED-friendly.
Check http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb/0_50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I did not check the CPU usage during the test but here is my new 4670k at stock with the same memory. My graphics were updated but I wasn't worried about them just the combined score. his is at 3.4 Ghz stock.
> 4670k
> 
> 8350


Kinda low there. Something must be wrong somewhere.





FX enjoys a better clock on the 290. 1180 is around the Max I can bench before. Which I can push to 1250 lately. Wondering if the CHV-FZ has it's magic.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Only way I have found is dvdfab
> 
> 
> 
> Care to expand on this?
Click to expand...

There is nothing to expand.

This is the truth I have never seen any other program that work. Other render/encoding programs may work. But you asked how I do it. I use dvdfab and rip a bluray.

It will either error out or blue screen.

I Love when people say prime/ibtavx is unrealistic they never have ripped a bluray with a good and extremely well optimized program.

It brings prime and ibtavx to its knees in both heat output and stress
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A benchmark that loads the hardware in a manner that favors Intel???? Balderdash! Never heard the like. ( my tongue seems to be quite embedded into my cheek)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hear you man, and what's more is, the x6 does great with it, so was this a benchmark that was in the works for a while, and 3dmark built it around Sandy Bridge/K10.5 architecture, only to find out it didn't do worth a damn with bulldozer or piledriver..... OR, did they figure a way to skew the results in intel's favor for the Ivy/Piledriver era, and forget to make sure 10.5 ran like crap on it too.
Click to expand...

Meh 3d11 works decent ( not well but better ) you can at least make physics and combined equal


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Watercooling Thread will help you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But here are my takes on your planned set-up:
> Tube sizes and Compression fittings should match. Different makes, different standards on measurement. Primochill LRT Clear for Plasticizer-free soft tubes. PETG or Acrylic if you wanna do rigid tubes.
> EK Supreme EVO Block seems to be top-dog at the moment. And should be LED-friendly.
> Check http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb/0_50
> Kinda low there. Something must be wrong somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX enjoys a better clock on the 290. 1180 is around the Max I can bench before. Which I can push to 1250 lately. Wondering if the CHV-FZ has it's magic.


That was at stock - this is with a 1100/1300 OC and 4.0 Ghz on the CPU. When I get my new Asus board I will push the new CPU harder. This MSI Krait sucks for overclocking.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is nothing to expand.
> 
> This is the truth I have never seen any other program that work. Other render/encoding programs may work. But you asked how I do it. I use dvdfab and rip a bluray.
> 
> It will either error out or blue screen.
> 
> I Love when people say prime/ibtavx is unrealistic they never have ripped a bluray with a good and extremely well optimized program.
> 
> It brings prime and ibtavx to its knees in both heat output and stress
> Meh 3d11 works decent ( not well but better ) you can at least make physics and combined equal


I was only asking, I don't know how you use it etc, I just wanted to know how you use the program etc to test stability.


----------



## Mega Man

was not trying to be rude ~

just ripping dvds but the program can be pricy but imo worth it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That was at stock - this is with a 1100/1300 OC and 4.0 Ghz on the CPU. When I get my new Asus board I will push the new CPU harder. This MSI Krait sucks for overclocking.


Still a little down considering your rig is a touch above me in both processor and GPU that clocks difference should be negligible. Could be throttling. Heat?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I don't feel so bad about my old gpu's now lol... not to mention that even with the intel rigged combined score I did pretty well lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116

btw, that is not max overclock on either the cards or the cpu... so far I've just been tuning to see what I could get out of stock volts on cpu and non-turbo volts on gpu... one day... if I'm brave I'll OC it all to max... 5.1 is max stable for cpu I've managed... and 1210 is max stable on gpu's... I'm sure that would net me over 11k though lol... if my psu could take it


----------



## mus1mus

By the guys, it's been a while since @kyadck posted here. Hope he's fine.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> By the guys, it's been a while since @kyadck posted here. Hope he's fine.


He is fine I'm sure. I saw him recently in some of the 390X threads. He probably doesn't feel much of a need to post here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> He is fine I'm sure. I saw him recently in some of the 390X threads. He probably doesn't feel much of a need to post here.


That is good to know.









We may have been behaving well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> By the guys, it's been a while since @KyadCK posted here. Hope he's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> He is fine I'm sure. I saw him recently in some of the 390X threads. He probably doesn't feel much of a need to post here.
Click to expand...

He normally posts when people have the wrong idea about something, guess we've been pretty knowledgeable of late eh?


----------



## hurricane28

I tried running 3dmark firestrike but it flips out on me for some reason.

Games, unigine, and valley runs fine, only the 3D benchmark has problems so i need to figure out what this problem is in order to run this benchmark again.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried running 3dmark firestrike but it flips out on me for some reason.
> 
> Games, unigine, and valley runs fine, only the 3D benchmark has problems so i need to figure out what this problem is in order to run this benchmark again.


Might need more volts on the gpu if not that it might be heat related? That's what I ran into when I overclocked my GPU.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may have been behaving well.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried running 3dmark firestrike but it flips out on me for some reason.
> 
> Games, unigine, and valley runs fine, only the 3D benchmark has problems so i need to figure out what this problem is in order to run this benchmark again.


INSTABILITY? *wink wink*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Speak for yourself!










that means, you have not.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm ready for a new benchmark.....

I've seen that damn lava monster try to kill that chick so many times it's ridiculous.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I tried running 3dmark firestrike but it flips out on me for some reason.
> 
> Games, unigine, and valley runs fine, only the 3D benchmark has problems so i need to figure out what this problem is in order to run this benchmark again.


Where's it "freaking" out on you? That'll help identify the issue.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm ready for a new benchmark.....
> 
> I've seen that damn lava monster try to kill that chick so many times it's ridiculous.


Catzilla?

It's a fun bench to be sure plus the soundtrack isn't bad (for the first 3-4 times)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Catzilla?
> 
> It's a fun bench to be sure plus the soundtrack isn't bad (for the first 3-4 times)


Thanks, I'll check it out tonight if I can get my system back up in time.
The new mobo should be delivered today, and I'm ready to take it on a test drive


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Hmmmm,

So this guy is down to $99 now at TigerDirect....
And believe it or not, there are more documented cases of these chips breaking 4.6 than the 8310....

What do you all make of thise:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2720135_eideteker_cpu_frequency_fx_8300_4916_mhz

I may just go ahead and hit the damn button to


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Hmmmm,
> 
> So this guy is down to $99 now at TigerDirect....
> And believe it or not, there are more documented cases of these chips breaking 4.6 than the 8310....
> 
> What do you all make of thise:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2720135_eideteker_cpu_frequency_fx_8300_4916_mhz
> 
> I may just go ahead and hit the damn button to


Validation means little (as i'm sure you know)

get yourself an 8320e if you want to save the cash, not much more and people have been getting more consistent results with them


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Validation means little (as i'm sure you know)
> 
> get yourself an 8320e if you want to save the cash, not much more and people have been getting more consistent results with them


Oh I'm with you on the validation thing,.... I actually found a few more threads with stable 5GHz overlocks on that 8300.

In my opinion, with the 8320E being $140 + $2 shipping, and the 8300 being $99 with free shipping, it's still a better deal to get the 8300.

That 8300 is a 95w chip that runs at 3.3 with a 4.2GHz turbo. At a 40% higher price, and being placed in a mainstream board (I am trying my hand at the newest ASRock 970 Performance board @ $76 after rebate/promo), I think the cheaper I keep 'er the better.

$175 total in a 8 core vishera combo with 4.6GHz+ potential is flat out awesome.

Not to mention ebay will gladly fetch me $140 for this 1090T if I decide to sell it....

hmmmm


----------



## Johan45

Here's some 8300 results on water http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7789137&viewfull=1#post7789137


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's some 8300 results on water http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7789137&viewfull=1#post7789137


Wow, those are great to see.
Thanks man!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

FX-8300 add to cart button be like, "click me"


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> FX-8300 add to cart button be like, "click me"


Just get the cheapest FX 8 core you can find...


----------



## hurricane28

The problems i have are not stability related, the program freezes on me and the numbers go sky high. The total computer freezes afterwards and i have to push the reset button.

At first i thought it was related to that ridiculous EC sensor again but than i realized i turned off HWINFO64...

I updated to the latest Futuremark systeminfo so that can't be the problem. As i mentioned before, i had this problem before but i don't know what is causing it.

There are also no dll. files damaged or whatsoever.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Might need more volts on the gpu if not that it might be heat related? That's what I ran into when I overclocked my GPU.


I don't have heat issues, even under my highest overclock my GPU temp never went higher than 55c.

That's why i always choose MSI GPU's because they always run cool en quiet and fast.


----------



## Johan45

It doesn't matter which chip you buy it's still a lottery although AMD has really seemed to improved these CPUs all around and any more it seems most all of them perform fairly similar. I just got a replacement 9370 for a trade I made with my 8320 and the big guy was dead. So for the extra $20 and AMDs RMA I got a decent deal. I'll fin out soo how different it acts compared to my old one. This one was made 1429 so it'll be interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The problems i have are not stability related, the program freezes on me and the numbers go sky high. The total computer freezes afterwards and i have to push the reset button.
> 
> At first i thought it was related to that ridiculous EC sensor again but than i realized i turned off HWINFO64...
> 
> I updated to the latest Futuremark systeminfo so that can't be the problem. As i mentioned before, i had this problem before but i don't know what is causing it.
> 
> There are also no dll. files damaged or whatsoever.


It sounds like memory//NB or too aggressive on the GPU OC. Which test were you running and which part of the test does it freeze in?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It doesn't matter which chip you buy it's still a lottery although AMD has really seemed to improved these CPUs all around and any more it seems most all of them perform fairly similar. I just got a replacement 9370 for a trade I made with my 8320 and the big guy was dead. So for the extra $20 and AMDs RMA I got a decent deal. I'll fin out soo how different it acts compared to my old one. This one was made 1429 so it'll be interesting.
> It sounds like memory//NB or too aggressive on the GPU OC. Which test were you running and which part of the test does it freeze in?


Well this is the ONLY program i have problems with, so if the GPU wasn't stable i couldn't play any games.

I run valley benchmark, played like 6 games on it with this GPU ovewrclock and have no problems whatsoever. I even rendered a couple of my video's in Adobe premiere pro, so if there was ANY instability it would be found by now.

Like i said, i had this issue before and its software related but can't remember what is causing it. I uninstalled the program because i was very annoyed by this and its not good for my system that i have to push the reset button a lot of times.

oh btw, the test freezes completely randomly. The first time its on the first graphics test and the second time it was on the physics test.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It doesn't matter which chip you buy it's still a lottery although AMD has really seemed to improved these CPUs all around and any more it seems most all of them perform fairly similar. I just got a replacement 9370 for a trade I made with my 8320 and the big guy was dead. So for the extra $20 and AMDs RMA I got a decent deal. I'll fin out soo how different it acts compared to my old one. *This one was made 1429 so it'll be interesting*.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The problems i have are not stability related, the program freezes on me and the numbers go sky high. The total computer freezes afterwards and i have to push the reset button.
> 
> At first i thought it was related to that ridiculous EC sensor again but than i realized i turned off HWINFO64...
> 
> I updated to the latest Futuremark systeminfo so that can't be the problem. As i mentioned before, i had this problem before but i don't know what is causing it.
> 
> There are also no dll. files damaged or whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like memory//NB or too aggressive on the GPU OC. Which test were you running and which part of the test does it freeze in?
Click to expand...

If it react's like my FX 8's that are post 1429, then I'd predict wonderful undervolting potential compared to earlier chips, but mediocre top usable clockspeed , albeit on less voltage with a similar heat load.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well this is the ONLY program i have problems with, so if the GPU wasn't stable i couldn't play any games.
> 
> I run valley benchmark, played like 6 games on it with this GPU ovewrclock and have no problems whatsoever. I even rendered a couple of my video's in Adobe premiere pro, so if there was ANY instability it would be found by now.
> 
> Like i said, i had this issue before and its software related but can't remember what is causing it. I uninstalled the program because i was very annoyed by this and its not good for my system that i have to push the reset button a lot of times.
> 
> oh btw, the test freezes completely randomly. The first time its on the first graphics test and the second time it was on the physics test.


This happened to me when I high overclock the CPU and RAM, CPU at 5.1GHz and memory at 2400MHz once I can do FIRESTRIKE and most do not. And I noticed that by the CPU and RAM rather than to the GPU. 3DMark 11 passes and will not Firestrike.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> This happened to me when I high overclock the CPU and RAM, CPU at 5.1GHz and memory at 2400MHz once I can do FIRESTRIKE and most do not. And I noticed that by the CPU and RAM rather than to the GPU. 3DMark 11 passes and will not Firestrike.


My RAM is at stock speed because i like tight timings over high speed in what i am doing. My CPU is on 4.8ghz so its not that high. GPU is on a mild overclock as well and is stable at ANY game and every other benchmark but Firestrike.

I can run Adobe premiere pro and render the whole day long with no errors and can play games all the day long if i want but firestrike freaks out on me


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It doesn't matter which chip you buy it's still a lottery although AMD has really seemed to improved these CPUs all around and any more it seems most all of them perform fairly similar. I just got a replacement 9370 for a trade I made with my 8320 and the big guy was dead. So for the extra $20 and AMDs RMA I got a decent deal. I'll fin out soo how different it acts compared to my old one. This one was made 1429 so it'll be interesting.
> It sounds like memory//NB or too aggressive on the GPU OC. Which test were you running and which part of the test does it freeze in?
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the ONLY program i have problems with, so if the GPU wasn't stable i couldn't play any games.
> 
> I run valley benchmark, played like 6 games on it with this GPU ovewrclock and have no problems whatsoever. I even rendered a couple of my video's in Adobe premiere pro, so if there was ANY instability it would be found by now.
> 
> Like i said, i had this issue before and its software related but can't remember what is causing it. I uninstalled the program because i was very annoyed by this and its not good for my system that i have to push the reset button a lot of times.
> 
> oh btw, the test freezes completely randomly. The first time its on the first graphics test and the second time it was on the physics test.
Click to expand...

OK I gues you already know that it's the Futuremark software and has nothing to do with you PC setup. No need to get so defensive when All I'm trying to do is help pin point a problem that may or may not exist. Have you ever tried 3DMark 11 made by the same company?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If it react's like my FX 8's that are post 1429, then I'd predict wonderful undervolting potential compared to earlier chips, but mediocre top usable clockspeed , albeit on less voltage with a similar heat load.


Ya this is exactly what I'm afraid of. I'm almost tempted to just put it on the auction block without test so I can sell it as new. Any new oes I have tested behaved exactly the same way but there are some out that that do still excel like running CinebenchR15 at nearly 7.0G with an 8370 http://hwbot.org/submission/2750863


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK I gues you already know that it's the Futuremark software and has nothing to do with you PC setup. No need to get so defensive when All I'm trying to do is help pin point a problem that may or may not exist. Have you ever tried 3DMark 11 made by the same company?
> Ya this is exactly what I'm afraid of. I'm almost tempted to just put it on the auction block without test so I can sell it as new. Any new oes I have tested behaved exactly the same way but there are some out that that do still excel like running CinebenchR15 at nearly 7.0G with an 8370 http://hwbot.org/submission/2750863


I only explained what happened, it was not my intention to make you feel that i was in a defensive mode.

I am kinda annoyed by this tho since this is the second time i only have issues with Firestrike while my system is completely stable and it only happens whit this program.

Haven't run 3Dmark11 to be honest and i'm too busy with other things than install and run it.

Later i will investigate further.

Thnx for your input tho


----------



## Johan45

No harm done, I just mistook your frustration


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Finished every game I have installed on my PC. I'm contemplating about lapping my 8350 now to see what kind of deformity(?)/uneven shape it has. Hopefully there will be temp drops and I dont bend a pin.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Finished every game I have installed on my PC. I'm contemplating about lapping my 8350 now to see what kind of deformity(?)/uneven shape it has. Hopefully there will be temp drops and I dont bend a pin.


That all depends on the bottom of your heatsink and how good your contact is. If you're getting good contact already you're wasting your time and dropping re-sale value on the chip.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That all depends on the bottom of your heatsink and how good your contact is. If you're getting good contact already you're wasting your time and dropping re-sale value on the chip.


I never resale anything so that wouldn't bother me...I'm considering swapping back the 8320 for my e because my fiance doesnt care and they will both run 4.6 fine but the non e clocks with lower voltages to 4.8 so should be able to clock closer to 5.0 with the voltages I'm running the e at 4.8...I know the h220x block is nice and flat but the 8320 I'm pretty sure is concave...and worse on the right side...thought about switching it and lapping the cpu but the pins are my worry...I will drill into a rad plate and cut anything but bent pins are frightening lol


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That all depends on the bottom of your heatsink and how good your contact is. If you're getting good contact already you're wasting your time and dropping re-sale value on the chip.


Thanks. Not sure how contact is like. But the paste doesnt seem to spread evenly when I remove my cooler every once and a while. Resale value is not an issue as I plan on keeping it after it's retired in the future. Only CPU I have sold so far is the 860K and Intel CPUs. I still have all my AMD CPUs in working order in my display closet.

As far as my heatsink it would be the waterblock of the H100i that makes contact with the CPU. When I compare the temperature results of my H100i it seems a bit higher than others. Could be because of a uneven surface or some other reason.

I dont think I will lap the H100i but I think I'll lap the CPU waterblock for the custom loop when I purchase my parts.

I think I'll use some sort of sponge (like what comes with the plastic CPU holder or GPUs to maybe hold the CPU/pins


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks. Not sure how contact is like. But the paste doesnt seem to spread evenly when I remove my cooler every once and a while. Resale value is not an issue as I plan on keeping it after it's retired in the future. Only CPU I have sold so far is the 860K and Intel CPUs. I still have all my AMD CPUs in working order in my display closet.
> 
> As far as my heatsink it would be the waterblock of the H100i that makes contact with the CPU. When I compare the temperature results of my H100i it seems a bit higher than others. Could be because of a uneven surface or some other reason.
> 
> I dont think I will lap the H100i but I think I'll lap the CPU waterblock for the custom loop when I purchase my parts.
> 
> I think I'll use some sort of sponge (like what comes with the plastic CPU holder or GPUs to maybe hold the CPU/pins


lapping the h100 would be less risk







it really depends on which one is the most out of kilter


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lapping the h100 would be less risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really depends on which one is the most out of kilter


Yeah I'll probably spend a bit checking both surfaces. It was a pain installing the H100i though because my screwdrivers are too big. I shake at the thought of removing it.

Oh and not sure about lapping the H100i while warranty is still available. By the end of the year warranty should end.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah I'll probably spend a bit checking both surfaces. It was a pain installing the H100i though because my screwdrivers are too big. I shake at the thought of removing it.


dude buy a 10 set set it will save you from cursing and rounding out a scree which is a way bigger issue than 20 bucks for screwdrivers







...a lot of people use a utility razor to see how far off it is...I like this method as it's easy but if its bad enough you can hold it up and see the difference...the swiftech block that came with my h220x was perfectly flat I was extremely suprised haven't gotten a cooler yet with that flat of a surface


----------



## Johan45

I do believe that is some of the problem with the AIOs is the mounting mechanism. You just cant get the block tight enough. IMO
The Koolance 380 has a good solid backplate so it's easy to really clamp it down.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I do believe that is some of the problem with the AIOs is the mounting mechanism. You just cant get the block tight enough. IMO
> The Koolance 380 has a good solid backplate so it's easy to really clamp it down.


h220x uses stock and mounting plates so any backplate that's standard could be used...I really liked that...specifically though I guess it's the apogee hd block I think...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> dude buy a 10 set set it will save you from cursing and rounding out a scree which is a way bigger issue than 20 bucks for screwdrivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...a lot of people use a utility razor to see how far off it is...I like this method as it's easy but if its bad enough you can hold it up and see the difference...the swiftech block that came with my h220x was perfectly flat I was extremely suprised haven't gotten a cooler yet with that flat of a surface


Haha. Problem isnt the screw heads. I bought a huge set because I needed really small ones for my MBP. Problem is the thickness of the handle? Most of my screwdrivers wont fit through the fan holes to screw the fan to the radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I do believe that is some of the problem with the AIOs is the mounting mechanism. You just cant get the block tight enough. IMO
> The Koolance 380 has a good solid backplate so it's easy to really clamp it down.


I agree. At the least I wish the mounting was like their older CLC like Intels with four screws. Instead I'm stuck with two thumb screws. I have seen some H100i waterblocks to be concave or convex though. I have plenty of P4 and other CPUs to practice on. Even better are the dud CPUs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Haha. Problem isnt the screw heads. I bought a huge set because I needed really small ones for my MBP. Problem is the thickness of the handle? Most of my screwdrivers wont fit through the fan holes to screw the fan to the radiator.
> I agree. At the least I wish the mounting was like their older CLC like Intels with four screws. Instead I'm stuck with two thumb screws. I have seen some H100i waterblocks to be concave or convex though. I have plenty of P4 and other CPUs to practice on. Even better are the dud CPUs.


laugh ask you want but I put fans on rads with a "precision" screwdriver set from......wait for it....the dollar tree....1 dollar and the larger Phillips fits the screw and easily navigates the holes..they also work great for gpu screws


----------



## Johan45

Nice to know the 220 has a decent mount and I had heard they went to a two screw system on the H100i which IMO is just ridiculous.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> laugh ask you want but I put fans on rads with a "precision" screwdriver set from......wait for it....the dollar tree....1 dollar and the larger Phillips fits the screw and easily navigates the holes..they also work great for gpu screws


Haha, thats the only screwdriver that fits through the fan holes. Problem is they are always hiding even though I have multuple of those precision screwdriver sets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice to know the 220 has a decent mount and I had heard they went to a two screw system on the H100i which IMO is just ridiculous.


Yeah, it'll have to do until I do a custom loop.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice to know the 220 has a decent mount and I had heard they went to a two screw system on the H100i which IMO is just ridiculous.


yeah it uses the stock cooler mounts...which was a crappy design to start with


----------



## Agent Smith1984

8300, with 2 day shipping and tax.... $111 ORDERED!!!!









Tonight, I'll drink a green beer (or 6), and ponder on what could be..... damn I'm excited.... to get a 3 year old $100 CPU


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Removed the CPU and H100i. One of the two (maybe both) is convex as the center are has less thermal paste on both the water block and CPU IHS. Can't really tell by using a razor though. Starting off with the CPU as soon as tomorrow/thursday if I buy sandpaper from a local store or next week if I order it online

@Agent Smith1984 - Welcome to the Vishera 8-Core club, well officially when you get it







At least if the 8300 turns out a keeper for you, you can get whatever money you spent plus extra on the FX from selling the 1090T (if you have no use for it)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 8300, with 2 day shipping and tax.... $111 ORDERED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight, I'll drink a green beer (or 6), and ponder on what could be..... damn I'm excited.... to get a 3 year old $100 CPU


Congrats! Doesn't matter when it was launched, it's new anyway! And as long as it fits your needs, who cares... Enjoy your new CPU! You are lucky to have them. Here there is no shop that sells OEM 83xx.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Congrats! Doesn't matter when it was launched, it's new anyway! And as long as it fits your needs, who cares... Enjoy your new CPU! You are lucky to have them. Here there is no shop that sells OEM 83xx.


Update....

I just recieved an email saying my chip qaulified for the $30 rebate!!!

That means I just got the 8300 for $81 WITH shipping!!!

That's $157 guys..... for the new board and the CPU.

I am friggin floored right now!









UPDATE NUMBER 2:
Have a craigslist buyer paying $150 for my 1090T and motherboard this week....

WUT DAT MEAN???

8 core vishera and brand new 8+2 motherboard for $7....
Yes, you read correct.... $7









I sure am glad to be part of OCN!
Many of you were a big help in my motherboard/CPU hunt..... but now I also have you guys to turn to for help when it comes time to OC the dog poop out of this thing!!









Thanks peeps!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Update....
> 
> I just recieved an email saying my chip qaulified for the $30 rebate!!!
> 
> That means I just got the 8300 for $81 WITH shipping!!!
> 
> That's $157 guys..... for the new board and the CPU.
> 
> I am friggin floored right now!


WOOT!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Update....
> 
> I just recieved an email saying my chip qaulified for the $30 rebate!!!
> 
> That means I just got the 8300 for $81 WITH shipping!!!
> 
> That's $157 guys..... for the new board and the CPU.
> 
> I am friggin floored right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE NUMBER 2:
> Have a craigslist buyer paying $150 for my 1090T and motherboard this week....
> 
> WUT DAT MEAN???
> 
> 8 core vishera and brand new 8+2 motherboard for $7....
> Yes, you read correct.... $7


Wow, that's ridiculous... That's 76 euros for an 8300. At the price here you find the 860K... You are so lucky to have rebates, regular discounts in Newegg, combo deals, etc. Here the only offers are RMAed stuff.







Once every 6 months they put a "super offer" of "free shipping for purchases over 100 euros" and that's cause for celebration.







Well, except for Amazon, that for some stuff puts free shipping over 19 euros, with a horrible courier, but for computer stuff has everything overpriced compared to dedicated computer e-shops, so it becomes moot point.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Wow, that's ridiculous... That's 76 euros for an 8300. At the price here you find the 860K... You are so lucky to have rebates, regular discounts in Newegg, combo deals, etc. Here the only offers are RMAed stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once every 6 months they put a "super offer" of "free shipping for purchases over 100 euros" and that's cause for celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for Amazon, that for some stuff puts free shipping over 19 euros, with a horrible courier, but for computer stuff has everything overpriced compared to dedicated computer e-shops, so it becomes moot point.


I hear a lot of PC hardware woes from many of the people on here from across the pond, especially with video cards.

Why is pricing higher, and availability so limited on the other side of the globe?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I hear a lot of PC hardware woes from many of the people on here from across the pond, especially with video cards.
> 
> Why is pricing higher, and availability so limited on the other side of the globe?


My guess is VAT + euro's value dropping + smaller market + different transportation costs depending on the country's location. The US has a huge market, so vendors can rely on scale economy to sell cheaper and maximize their profits through high volumes of sales. When the market is smaller, vendors don't do rebates, don't do combo deals, they try to squeeze more from less customers... Plus, is appears that in euroland, prices on computer staff depends on the exchange rate with the $. In some particular shops, i have watched daily variations in prices, obviously done automatically, according to the daily exchange rate with the $. Now that the euro has fallen, this has become more obvious than ever. All prices are up. In sub-100 stuff, i see a +10 euro spike, in 100+euro stuff a +15 euro spike. Draghi is printing money essentially, so, from its all time high at 1,40 to the dollar, the euro is now a bit above parity. Medium price for an 8320 is now 145-150 euros. I got mine last year at 120-125 euros.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> My guess is VAT + euro's value dropping + smaller market + different transportation costs depending on the country's location. The US has a huge market, so vendors can rely to scale economy on sell cheaper and maximize their profits through high volumes of sales. When the market is smaller, vendors don't do rebates, don't do combo deals, they try to squeeze more from less customers... Plus, is appears that in euroland, prices on computer staff depends on the exchance rate with the $. In some particular shops, i have watched daily variances in prices, obviously done automatically, according to the daily exchange rate with the $. Now that the euro has fallen, this has become more obvious than ever. All prices are up. In sub-100 stuff, i see a +10 euro spike, in 100+euro stuff a +15 euro spike. Draghi is printing money essentially, so, from its all time high at 1,40 to the dollar, the euro is now a bit above parity. Medium price for an 8320 is now 145-150 euros. I got mine last year at 120-125 euros.


Makes sense to me....

On another note, I am quite shocked I got the deal I did today, because the damn 8350 is back up to $180 on new now!!









I'll make sure I do my research when I go to get this thing clocked up, so I'm not asking everyone a dozen of the same questions we get on here over and over all the time anyways, but I have zero experience with this board I have coming, and very little with piledriver. Though I have spent some time clocking this 6200 bulldozer on my work box. Sorry boss....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Makes sense to me....
> 
> On another note, I am quite shocked I got the deal I did today, because the damn 8350 is back up to $180 on new now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure I do my research when I go to get this thing clocked up, so I'm not asking everyone a dozen of the same questions we get on here over and over all the time anyways, but I have zero experience with this board I have coming, and very little with piledriver. Though I have spent some time clocking this 6200 bulldozer on my work box. Sorry boss....


Look. The FX are the first CPU that even i, bothered to overclock for 24/7 use (i have both the 8320 and the 6300 at 4Ghz). Because it's so easy to overclock them and having high turbo, makes little sense to have the turbo on, while you can permanently run at turbo speeds. If i 've managed to overclock them, i am sure you will have no trouble....







Well, you ll aim for a 1Ghz more than me, but then again, you are already overclocker.









The 8300 for 76 euros is in deed shocking. It's ridiculous. I am just glad i hoarded spare parts when the euro was still high, because i hate the feeling that i am being robbed when i think at the prices you pay over there. Already i remember with foul taste, when i paid 65 euros for my last Corsair 8GB RAM kit. When in 2012, i was buying them for like 45 euros. Of course now they are at 75, so i guess i should consider myself lucky for having bought 40GB (5 kits) when it was still cheaper... But i still get angry, when i see a motherboard cost as much as 2 RAM sticks. Feels like someone is making a joke out of you.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Look. The FX are the first CPU that even i, bothered to overclock for 24/7 use (i have both the 8320 and the 6300 at 4Ghz). Because it's so easy to overclock them and having high turbo, makes little sense to have the turbo on, while you can permanently run at turbo speeds. If i 've managed to overclock them, i am sure you will have no trouble....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you ll aim for a 1Ghz more than me, but then again, you are already overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 8300 for 76 euros is in deed shocking. It's ridiculous. I am just glad i hoarded spare parts when the euro was still high, because i hate the feeling that i am being robbed when i think at the prices you pay over there. Already i remember with foul taste, when i paid 65 euros for my last Corsair 8GB RAM kit. When in 2012, i was buying them for like 45 euros. Of course now they are at 75, so i guess i should consider myself lucky for having bought 40GB (5 kits) when it was still cheaper... But i still get angry, when i see a motherboard cost as much as 2 RAM sticks. Feels like someone is making a joke out of you.


I know exactly what you mean.

That's why I wanted to go ahead and strike on this deal before it's gone, and we see these chips stay on the high side until the end of the year....

I am pretty confident I can get a good core clock out of this thing, my biggest concern is the HT and the NB....

Two drastic difference between the thuban I am using now, and the vishera I am going to, are that:

1) Thuban performance is grealty imrpoved through NB overclocking, and is able to achieve 3GHz NB with some extra juice. The Vishera however, does not seem to benefit as much from NB increases, and also seems to have difficulty getting past 2.6GHz without some additional voltage. I really want to find out a sweet spot for the NB, a recommended voltage, and also to knopw does it scale with the CPU and RAM the way thuban does, or will the NB on the vishera get to a certain spot that it likes regardless of RAM or CPU core speed?

1) Thuban does not benefit from HT overclocking at all. And when I say at all, I literally mean that I have seen performance degradation over 2160MHz on the HT. On the other hand, I see people running their visheras with a 3GHz+ HT speed, and I am very curious as to whether or not this is done for stability with FSB scaling, or if this actually shows some performance gains? And if so, what is a good voltage/clock range for the target CPU speed of 4.6-5GHz?

I think those are my biggest curiosities right now. As far as dialing in the core and RAM speeds, that should be pretty straight forward


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> That's why I wanted to go ahead and strike on this deal before it's gone, and we see these chips stay on the high side until the end of the year....


Yeah, same here. I intend to stay to with my little bunch of AM3/AM3+ CPUs for a good while, so i am glad i have hoarded spares before the euro collapses further. The only thing i haven't hoarded is monitors. I have only 1 spare at that.







Otherwise i have enough stuff to go on for 20 years.







Besides, with Microsoft insisting in the abomination flat GUI, i can't see me upgrading Windows. I will probably become a fossil running Win7, just like there are today pensioners happily running their Windows XP, more than a decade after its launch.
Quote:


> I am pretty confident I can get a good core clock out of this thing, my biggest concern is the HT and the NB....
> 
> Two drastic difference between the thuban I am using now, and the vishera I am going to, are that:
> 
> 1) Thuban performance is grealty imrpoved through NB overclocking, and is able to achieve 3GHz NB with some extra juice. The Vishera however, does not seem to benefit as much from NB increases, and also seems to have difficulty getting past 2.6GHz without some additional voltage. I really want to find out a sweet spot for the NB, a recommended voltage, and also to knopw does it scale with the CPU and RAM the way thuban does, or will the NB on the vishera get to a certain spot that it likes regardless of RAM or CPU core speed?


Yeah, despite varous AIDA like benches, i remember that mdocod in this forum, had made a chart with common applications and the conclusion was that apart some special cases, the NB wasn't bringing meaningful benefits. I have searched in the past for his post, but i can't find it. Still, i am pretty sure he did it.


----------



## miklkit

Whew! It was a tuff fight but your enthusiasm did not quite get me to pull the trigger on an 8370 today. You are gonna have a good time with that puppy!

BTW at SuperBiiz the 8350 is $165 usd. People are starting to get their tax refunds now so prices will be going up for everything for a while.


----------



## Alastair

Does OCCT output the Linpack results in Giga flops and seconds etc etc like IBT does? Or is it just an infinite run?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Removed the CPU and H100i. One of the two (maybe both) is convex as the center are has less thermal paste on both the water block and CPU IHS. Can't really tell by using a razor though. Starting off with the CPU as soon as tomorrow/thursday if I buy sandpaper from a local store or next week if I order it online
> 
> @Agent Smith1984 - Welcome to the Vishera 8-Core club, well officially when you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least if the 8300 turns out a keeper for you, you can get whatever money you spent plus extra on the FX from selling the 1090T (if you have no use for it)


Apparently you're not supposed to lap the heatsink, well that's what B Negative told me in the watercooling thread when I asked about lapping my cpu and waterblock.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Well usually we in the uk pay "American tax" where the exchange rate is one to one as in one dollar equals one pound. I looked up the fx-8350 at my usual suppliers and its £136 with a £ 10 discount. So a strong pound means very little.

http://www.cclonline.com/product/93469/FD8350FRHKBOX/CPUs/AMD-FX-8350-Eight-Core-Black-Edition-CPU/CPU0153/

We in the uk just have to get used to it.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Apparently you're not supposed to lap the heatsink, well that's what B Negative told me in the watercooling thread when I asked about lapping my cpu and waterblock.


Are we talking about the waterblock on the H100i or the waterblock on a custom loop? On another forum one user suggested not to lap the H100i block as it's convexed so when pressure is put on the block by mounting on the CPU it makes flat contact. I'll look around for more info but I'll be doing CPU first.

.:edit:.

Iust priced the custom loop I was planning (only the radiators, cpu block, mosfet block) and the total is ~$400 already. This is without a GPU block for the R9 290 and without any pump, reservoir, tubing, water/coolant, fittings, fans, etc. Seems like I'll be purchasing little at a time. Like CPU block, mosfet block, pump, reservoir, fittings, tubing, water/coolant, and one 360mm radiator. Later I'll expand the system with a 180mm, then a 120mm radiator.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Does OCCT output the Linpack results in Giga flops and seconds etc etc like IBT does? Or is it just an infinite run?


It has been a long time since I used it but methinks it outputs a series of charts for the various functions.


----------



## xLPGx

I just lowered my socket temp by 20 degrees C. Hooked up to my front panel fan controller the 500R has I'm probably easely gonna achieve higher than my current 4.4 on my 8320.


----------



## Melcar

My socket temp is actually lower than my core temp. Shame that I can't fit a bigger fan back there.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Building someone a PC for gaming either based on the FX 8300/6300, 860K, or i3. Will be paired with a 270X. I3 buildis the cheapest.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Whew! It was a tuff fight but your enthusiasm did not quite get me to pull the trigger on an 8370 today. You are gonna have a good time with that puppy!
> 
> BTW at SuperBiiz the 8350 is $165 usd. People are starting to get their tax refunds now so prices will be going up for everything for a while.


To be honest I had debated dropping 2 bills on the 70, but how can you turn down an 8300 for 81 dollars after rebate?! I've now seen this chip doing 4.9 and 5 solid all over the internet now.... I'm stoked! Yes, I just used the word stoked! Haha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Does OCCT output the Linpack results in Giga flops and seconds etc etc like IBT does? Or is it just an infinite run?


IIRC, infinite run. PS, use the AVX Linpack!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> 
> 
> I just lowered my socket temp by 20 degrees C. Hooked up to my front panel fan controller the 500R has I'm probably easely gonna achieve higher than my current 4.4 on my 8320.


You sure 20C? I can only agree if there's no airflow in there before you installed a fan. or have the back closed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> My socket temp is actually lower than my core temp. Shame that I can't fit a bigger fan back there.


Top-end Boards' benefit!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Building someone a PC for gaming either based on the FX 8300/6300, 860K, or i3. Will be paired with a 270X. I3 buildis the cheapest.


and the slowest!









In my area, building the i3 is not the cheapest. Guess the Hexa FX rigs just become expensive coz of the pursuit to overclocking that needs hi-end support on almost everything to go with the processor.
While you can just buy cheap stuff to go along with an i3 and live on with it.

Stuff like motherboard, cooler, PSU, etc.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Think of Intel as a high revving 100hp per litre 4 cylinder with vtec. Think of the FX8 as a high torque v8..... They both have advantages..... If games were an off road muddy trail requiring us to pull a camper and cargo, then the 8core guys would whoop those fast ass Hondas, but for the most part, games are still a 4 lane highway..... That was a drunk st p day analogy... That is all.. Hahaha


----------



## zila

LMAO............


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Wow, that's ridiculous... That's 76 euros for an 8300. At the price here you find the 860K... You are so lucky to have rebates, regular discounts in Newegg, combo deals, etc. Here the only offers are RMAed stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once every 6 months they put a "super offer" of "free shipping for purchases over 100 euros" and that's cause for celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for Amazon, that for some stuff puts free shipping over 19 euros, with a horrible courier, but for computer stuff has everything overpriced compared to dedicated computer e-shops, so it becomes moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of PC hardware woes from many of the people on here from across the pond, especially with video cards.
> 
> Why is pricing higher, and availability so limited on the other side of the globe?
Click to expand...

will finish getting caught up however i wanted to comment on this,

as there are MANY more regulations as you see even on OCN

not ONLY but this is a big one.

the UK REQUIRES the shops to "warranty" the item. which imo is bs, but i dont live there. imagine the added issues for the shop owners trying to "warranty" a 2 year old card ( iirc for a MIN of 2 years after purchase, but i could be wrong and i am too lazy to look it up. ) there is no way a shop has the proper dedicated/specialized equip to do the testing,

and you will notice SEVERAL people ( even in this thread ) who not only take advantage of it, but abuse it.

they will even return items that are functioning fine just because they dont want them.

they also require a return ( mandatory ) of ( iirc and i also could be wrong on the time frame ) ~ 30 days no questions asked.

all of this increases over head, which in the business world is paid for by the customers ( driving up prices )


----------



## Mega Man

sorry for the double post, mods feel, free to remove this however i dont think it is political, if it is though then i dont want my other post removed as it is mostly factual ( to the best of my knowledge )

who knew who you vote for does matter... remember that next time anyone promises you free stuff.

nothing is free you always have to pay for it some where

warranty, great customer service, standing behind the product,

all of this comes at a price we pay. not the manufacture.

it always cracks me up when people freak out about the price of furnace/ac/water heater

they complain about the plumber costing ~ 200-250 just to come out to their house @ 9pm at night and another 1800 for the install

or they get mad we sell them a motor for 150-250 when they can go online and buy one for ~ 80

i always tell them so do it. you dont pay for my good looks. you pay for my experience and knowledge, and the service, because when the motor fail we have to be able to come out and replace it, under warranty, and still feed my family

although more service biased even my trade is the same, so remember the next time you read people selling burnt games, or warranty fraud

remember YOU pay for that


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Wow, that's ridiculous... That's 76 euros for an 8300. At the price here you find the 860K... You are so lucky to have rebates, regular discounts in Newegg, combo deals, etc. Here the only offers are RMAed stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once every 6 months they put a "super offer" of "free shipping for purchases over 100 euros" and that's cause for celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for Amazon, that for some stuff puts free shipping over 19 euros, with a horrible courier, but for computer stuff has everything overpriced compared to dedicated computer e-shops, so it becomes moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear a lot of PC hardware woes from many of the people on here from across the pond, especially with video cards.
> 
> Why is pricing higher, and availability so limited on the other side of the globe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will finish getting caught up however i wanted to comment on this,
> 
> as there are MANY more regulations as you see even on OCN
> 
> not ONLY but this is a big one.
> 
> the UK REQUIRES the shops to "warranty" the item. which imo is bs, but i dont live there. imagine the added issues for the shop owners trying to "warranty" a 2 year old card ( iirc for a MIN of 2 years after purchase, but i could be wrong and i am too lazy to look it up. ) there is no way a shop has the proper dedicated/specialized equip to do the testing,
> 
> and you will notice SEVERAL people ( even in this thread ) who not only take advantage of it, but abuse it.
> 
> they will even return items that are functioning fine just because they dont want them.
> 
> they also require a return ( mandatory ) of ( iirc and i also could be wrong on the time frame ) ~ 30 days no questions asked.
> 
> all of this increases over head, which in the business world is paid for by the customers ( driving up prices )
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry for the double post, mods feel, free to remove this however i dont think it is political, if it is though then i dont want my other post removed as it is mostly factual ( to the best of my knowledge )
> 
> who knew who you vote for does matter... remember that next time anyone promises you free stuff.
> 
> nothing is free you always have to pay for it some where
> 
> warranty, great customer service, standing behind the product,
> 
> all of this comes at a price we pay. not the manufacture.
> 
> it always cracks me up when people freak out about the price of furnace/ac/water heater
> 
> they complain about the plumber costing ~ 200-250 just to come out to their house @ 9pm at night and another 1800 for the install
> 
> or they get mad we sell them a motor for 150-250 when they can go online and buy one for ~ 80
> 
> i always tell them so do it. you dont pay for my good looks. you pay for my experience and knowledge, and the service, because when the motor fail we have to be able to come out and replace it, under warranty, and still feed my family
> 
> although more service biased even my trade is the same, so remember the next time you read people selling burnt games, or warranty fraud
> 
> remember YOU pay for that


Man you are dishing out all the truth and wisdom!!

100% agreed


----------



## hawker-gb

Guys,i need one tip.
I building rig for my friend which uses Adobe illustrator and InDesign.

I am total noob regarding those programs.
Which FX is best for those?
Budget is not the problem.
How FX handles those programs comparing to dark side?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Guys,i need one tip.
> I building rig for my friend which uses Adobe illustrator and InDesign.
> 
> I am total noob regarding those programs.
> Which FX is best for those?
> Budget is not the problem.
> How FX handles those programs comparing to dark side?


If budget isn't an issue then an 8350 or 8370 combined with an nvidia gpu should do well, please tell me they're using legit Adobe software as it's cheap as chips these days and has less crashing and errors than pirated rubbish. Adobe software last time I checked only had graphic acceleration enabled with 7xx cards but there has been 2 major revisions since then so I would hope that now includes 9xx cards.


----------



## hawker-gb

Its for private bussines and its legit.
So,8370 and high end nvidia? Because of CUDA?


----------



## hawker-gb

I know i am boring with these questions but i consider people here to have best knowledge about matter.

One more question,LGA 2011 is out of picture for this rig.
Did i7 (1150) have any advantage in this matter?
If any at all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Guys,i need one tip.
> I building rig for my friend which uses Adobe illustrator and InDesign.
> 
> I am total noob regarding those programs.
> Which FX is best for those?
> Budget is not the problem.
> How FX handles those programs comparing to dark side?


I have 150 machines at disposal doing these programs. All Intel's i5s with 1150 i7s.

Processor will matter less with these. My home rig is doing fine and is snappier than the office's. But good that you have asked. I will install them later and see how they go. Task Manager in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If budget isn't an issue then an 8350 or 8370 combined with an nvidia gpu should do well, please tell me they're using legit Adobe software as it's cheap as chips these days and has less crashing and errors than pirated rubbish. Adobe software last time I checked only had graphic acceleration enabled with 7xx cards but there has been 2 major revisions since then so I would hope that now includes 9xx cards.


Office machines use 550TIs, 650TIs some 650TI Boosts, 750s, 780s for Video Editing. They all work comparably strong! And identical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Its for private bussines and its legit.
> So,8370 and high end nvidia? Because of CUDA?


IIRC, CUDA acceleration is not mentioned with those Apps. It's only when you use Premier Pro that you'll notice the gains. Esp with those plug-ins that advertise CUDA acceleration.

Office work include, Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator, Premier Pro, AutoCAD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I know i am boring with these questions but i consider people here to have best knowledge about matter.
> 
> One more question,LGA 2011 is out of picture for this rig.
> Did i7 (1150) have any advantage in this matter?
> If any at all.


Waste of money from a business standpoint


----------



## hawker-gb

Thx guys.
I am close to pick 8370+ R9 290x 4gb for that friends rig.
That rig won't be used only for cs6.

Is above combo good for adobe illustrator and indesign ?
Mbo will be Sabertooth in that case.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thx guys.
> I am close to pick 8370+ R9 290x 4gb for that friends rig.
> That rig won't be used only for cs6.
> 
> Is above combo good for adobe illustrator and indesign ?
> Mbo will be Sabertooth in that case.


Most important to consider here, no OC involved. Avoid crashes. And heat


----------



## hawker-gb

OC will be involved eventually.
CPU will be cooled with custom loop or high end AiO.

You think that CPU wouldn't work well for those programs if its OC?
In that case I should rethink this rig setup.


----------



## hawker-gb

Mine 8370 works stable at 5ghz with AiO.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> OC will be involved eventually.
> CPU will be cooled with custom loop or high end AiO.
> 
> You think that CPU wouldn't work well for those programs if its OC?
> In that case I should rethink this rig setup.


Just create a profile for work and play then.

OC will always introduce instability. FACT. And you wanna avoid that with a work rig. Imagine working on an image too close to completion then all of a sudden the app crashes or your rig go berserk. And you lose a piece of what you are working with for an hour or so.









Cooling should be good then.


----------



## hawker-gb

Thx very much for tips.
Should I maybe consider 9590 instead of 8370 because budget is not the problem?


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You sure 20C? I can only agree if there's no airflow in there before you installed a fan. or have the back closed!


Well almost 20, it was usually sitting around 55 in medium load but now its at 38-39


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thx very much for tips.
> Should I maybe consider 9590 instead of 8370 because budget is not the problem?


https://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/kb/gpu-performance-preview-improvements.html

That CPU will output a lot of heat, to be perfectly honest with you I find the heat output of my 8350 uncomfortable after a few hours of work and less so when gaming but at the moment my PC is located in a very compact office type room.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have 150 machines at disposal doing these programs. All Intel's i5s with 1150 i7s.
> 
> Processor will matter less with these. My home rig is doing fine and is snappier than the office's. But good that you have asked. I will install them later and see how they go. Task Manager in mind.
> Office machines use 550TIs, 650TIs some 650TI Boosts, 750s, 780s for Video Editing. They all work comparably strong! And identical.
> IIRC, CUDA acceleration is not mentioned with those Apps. It's only when you use Premier Pro that you'll notice the gains. Esp with those plug-ins that advertise CUDA acceleration.
> 
> Office work include, Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator, Premier Pro, AutoCAD.
> Waste of money from a business standpoint


Adobe CC 2014 uses GPU boost or whatever, see link.
https://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/kb/gpu-performance-preview-improvements.html


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> https://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/kb/gpu-performance-preview-improvements.html
> 
> That CPU will output a lot of heat, to be perfectly honest with you I find the heat output of my 8350 uncomfortable after a few hours of work and less so when gaming but at the moment my PC is located in a very compact office type room.


the only compact office I have is the bathroom...it's where the paperwork gets processed


----------



## hawker-gb

I came to this configuration for that rig:

COOLERMASTER STORM Stryker
*ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Strix DC2OC-4GD5*
COOLERMASTER V-series, V850
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
*AMD FX X8 8370*
G.SKILL Trident X series, DDR3 2400MHz
COOLERMASTER Nepton 280l
BD-RW LG BH16NS40, 10x
6000.0 GB WESTERN DIGITAL
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250gb


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I came to this configuration for that rig:
> 
> COOLERMASTER STORM Stryker
> *ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Strix DC2OC-4GD5*
> COOLERMASTER V-series, V850
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> *AMD FX X8 8370*
> G.SKILL Trident X series, DDR3 2400MHz
> COOLERMASTER Nepton 280l
> BD-RW LG BH16NS40, 10x
> 6000.0 GB WESTERN DIGITAL
> SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250gb


Nice one.

I would probably get UD5 instead, but they are similiar...

Enjoy


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Wife writes...

"Good morning baby, what are you doing?"

Me:
"Oh nothing, just working, and thinking about 5GHz!!!"


----------



## warpuck

I know this is fx-8XXX club. I bought a 8350 when they still selling them in that nifty little red tin can. After trying to keep it cool with AIO mixed metal water cooler that corroded and slowly failed. It was good for 4.7 Ghz.

It gradually has degraded to where 4.2Ghz is the stable speed for it now. So now it is air cooled and it is the olde lady's daily driver.

Since AMD is binning them I decided I needed a FX-9XXX to replace the aged 8350. So i did it with a 9590.

This time all copper/brass. Watercool Heatkiller 3.0. I finally got 140mm + 280 mm radiators to fit in or on the case with only 3 fans pushing and lots dremel and drill work. More radiator surface and slow fan speeds= the water moving through bay reservoir is louder than the fans. After screwing around with how fast can this go and complete a 3d mark run @ 5.2, OK fine.

Now how fast will it go if the water flow is the noisy part ?
Simple do this:
21,5 multiplier, buss speed 233, HT 2646, NB 2453 and Avexir 2400 ram. Set everything else to auto and leave the C1E, CNQ etc on.

Put all this on a Asrock extreme9 with 2 R9 285 vid cards and ran it for 24 hours with boinc set at 85% and fan controller set at lowest setting.
BTW the V core range is 0.864-1.413

It takes about 15 min for the CPU to heat to max of 65C with ambient temperature of 22C. With the fans on high it runs 1C cooler, lol.

power supply Cougar GX1050



I am pretty much done with folding because it puts too much stress on the entire system and I don't want build another system for a few more years


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Does anyone have any good reads on Visehra's HT, NB, and RAM scalings?

I am finding several different opinions on where to set what, and would like to see some actual numbers.
My opinion based on what most are saying, is that if I run 1866+ then I am going to want the NB at 2600, and the HT at 2600+ as well...but again, I have no raw data.

I plan on running my RAM at it's rated 2133MHz if possible, unless someone has any information showing that to be a bad idea.....

Any info on this would be great guys!

Thanks!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Does anyone have any good reads on Visehra's HT, NB, and RAM scalings?
> 
> I am finding several different opinions on where to set what, and would like to see some actual numbers.
> My opinion based on what most are saying, is that if I run 1866+ then I am going to want the NB at 2600, and the HT at 2600+ as well...but again, I have no raw data.
> 
> I plan on running my RAM at it's rated 2133MHz if possible, unless someone has any information showing that to be a bad idea.....
> 
> Any info on this would be great guys!
> 
> Thanks!


2600 is default for both I think...also I run mine at 2133 @ 1.67v for seven months or so no issue so far....I also have mine set to those settings but I don't have any helpful literature lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 2600 is default for both I think...also I run mine at 2133 @ 1.67v for seven months or so no issue so far....I also have mine set to those settings but I don't have any helpful literature lol


I found some interest posts from Johan45 on overclockers.com regarding his HT/NB speed findings....

Apparently his physics scores in firestrike improved with the HT behind the NB. Hmmm..... that actually sounds more like thuban huh?

He found that 2250 HT and 2500 NB gave the best results.
It's certainly worth trying, and frequencies that low should be fairly easy to achieve, giving me more time to bang on the core.

I am going to shoot for something like this:

20 x 250 Core @ 1.5v~ (yeah, I know it's wishful thinking, but I gotta dream right?)
10 x 250 NB on 1.3v
9 x 250 HT on stock voltage.
DDR3 2000 CL 10 on the RAM at around 1.65v (no I do not have the best RAM, but it does well enough)

From there, I will go as high as 1.55v to try and get 5GHz (if only for a bench or two







), and if not I will drop 1/2 multis until it's stable, and then drop voltage until it totally loses stability. Then I'll bump it back up a hair, and do some extensive testing.

I figure worst case, I'll com out with 4625MHz (18x250) on 1.4v, best case I'll get my 5GHz on whatever voltage my cooler can handle...

Of course, that's just initial trials. The fine tweaking, with different bus/multi combinations will come over the next few weeks.

I intend to not only post detailed results for anyone considering the 8300 CPU, but I will also be making a review of the ASRock 970 Performance motherboard.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Does anyone have any good reads on Visehra's HT, NB, and RAM scalings?
> 
> I am finding several different opinions on where to set what, and would like to see some actual numbers.
> My opinion based on what most are saying, is that if I run 1866+ then I am going to want the NB at 2600, and the HT at 2600+ as well...but again, I have no raw data.
> 
> I plan on running my RAM at it's rated 2133MHz if possible, unless someone has any information showing that to be a bad idea.....
> 
> Any info on this would be great guys!
> 
> Thanks!


Stock settings of 2600 HT and 2200 NB will run the 2133 ram just fine. The biggest thing is keeping the NB speed above the ram. Now you will get slight performance increases by raising the NB speed higher but at a penalty of added voltage and heat. My self I would run 2400 NB with that ram for a 24/7 clock. When benching I run it as high as I can keep it stable. I find one of the best tools for guaging ram.nb performance is AIDA64 mem/cache test.

EDIT: Just read your last post Agent Smith and if that's the post I'm thinking of , I was mostly trying to decide if the theory of HT=NB was correct. I have done a lot of little experiments with HT and NB fast and slow and what I found was it seems to be dependant on the setup and software you're running. Take this shot for example. Having a high HT speed was giving me very good results running SLI with the Catzilla benchmark. I'm a bencher so I try a lot of things that would be out of the "normal" boundaries of average computing. All I'm after are a few extra points and I do break things now and then.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Stock settings of 2600 HT and 2200 NB will run the 2133 ram just fine. The biggest thing is keeping the NB speed above the ram. Now you will get slight performance increases by raising the NB speed higher but at a penalty of added voltage and heat. My self I would run 2400 NB with that ram for a 24/7 clock. When benching I run it as high as I can keep it stable. I find one of the best tools for guaging ram.nb performance is AIDA64 mem/cache test.


Thanks Johan, I'll begin with stock defaults then, and go from there instead of looking for a predetermined HT/NB goal.

That's really the way you gotta do it anyways....

Find the max core, since it will impact performance more than anything, and then tweak the variables from there....

I am relieved actually, to find out that the NB/RAM has no where near the same bearing on performance for the Vishera as it has for me on the x6.... talk about hours of tweaking and testing (though it paid off int he end).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Does anyone have any good reads on Visehra's HT, NB, and RAM scalings?
> 
> I am finding several different opinions on where to set what, and would like to see some actual numbers.
> My opinion based on what most are saying, is that if I run 1866+ then I am going to want the NB at 2600, and the HT at 2600+ as well...but again, I have no raw data.
> 
> I plan on running my RAM at it's rated 2133MHz if possible, unless someone has any information showing that to be a bad idea.....
> 
> Any info on this would be great guys!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 2600 is default for both I think...also I run mine at 2133 @ 1.67v for seven months or so no issue so far....I also have mine set to those settings but I don't have any helpful literature lol
Click to expand...

2400 for NB(might be mobo specific can'tr remember) and 2600 for HT is default.

when i use my 300 fsb profile i run 2700/2700 with 2400mhz ram.

when i run 250 fsb I use 2550nb/ 3000ht with tight 2000mhz timings.

NB *WILL* be a P.I.T.A. over 2700, you really have to need it to justify it.

HT can go almost to 4000mhz.. BUT, if you can't test it, you are likely not stable. I don't recommend much over 2700-2800 unless you know you need it (most that think they do, actually don't, I can think of 3 or 4 MAYBE other then myself that has witnessed gains.)

I'm the only one with a single GPU, And i only see gains with my Audio DAW. Pointless for gaming on one card. get three cards in there and you've got a reason to overclock it.

IN my experience it is that hardest thing to make sure its stable. Mega uses rendering software, I use ROG real bench for a day minimum looping, havn't bought dvdfab yet.

i've tried other rendering softwares but they don't work as well, (not to mention free rendering software isn't always coded for heavy multi thread)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Does anyone have any good reads on Visehra's HT, NB, and RAM scalings?
> 
> I am finding several different opinions on where to set what, and would like to see some actual numbers.
> My opinion based on what most are saying, is that if I run 1866+ then I am going to want the NB at 2600, and the HT at 2600+ as well...but again, I have no raw data.
> 
> I plan on running my RAM at it's rated 2133MHz if possible, unless someone has any information showing that to be a bad idea.....
> 
> Any info on this would be great guys!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Stock settings of 2600 HT and 2200 NB will run the 2133 ram just fine. The biggest thing is keeping the NB speed above the ram. Now you will get slight performance increases by raising the NB speed higher but at a penalty of added voltage and heat. My self I would run 2400 NB with that ram for a 24/7 clock. When benching I run it as high as I can keep it stable. I find one of the best tools for guaging ram.nb performance is AIDA64 mem/cache test.
> 
> EDIT: Just read your last post Agent Smith and if that's the post I'm thinking of , I was mostly trying to decide if the theory of HT=NB was correct. I have done a lot of little experiments with HT and NB fast and slow and what I found was it seems to be dependant on the setup and software you're running. Take this shot for example. Having a high HT speed was giving me very good results running SLI with the Catzilla benchmark. I'm a bencher so I try a lot of things that would be out of the "normal" boundaries of average computing. All I'm after are a few extra points and I do break things now and then.
Click to expand...

crystal disking a Ram disk can also work. but that is not limited to NB and Ram, as HT and clock speed will effect the outcome


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Stock settings of 2600 HT and 2200 NB will run the 2133 ram just fine. The biggest thing is keeping the NB speed above the ram. Now you will get slight performance increases by raising the NB speed higher but at a penalty of added voltage and heat. My self I would run 2400 NB with that ram for a 24/7 clock. When benching I run it as high as I can keep it stable. I find one of the best tools for guaging ram.nb performance is AIDA64 mem/cache test.
> 
> EDIT: Just read your last post Agent Smith and if that's the post I'm thinking of , I was mostly trying to decide if the theory of HT=NB was correct. I have done a lot of little experiments with HT and NB fast and slow and what I found was it seems to be dependant on the setup and software you're running. Take this shot for example. Having a high HT speed was giving me very good results running SLI with the Catzilla benchmark. I'm a bencher so I try a lot of things that would be out of the "normal" boundaries of average computing. All I'm after are a few extra points and I do break things now and then.


Good info bro!

I am an avid bencher myself, and I too like to try several different ways of getting to the same speed, just to see which one scores better.
And then from there I tend to push it a little harder than some....

I'm certainly not afraid to see how much voltage it takes to get something stable, if ya know what I mean?


----------



## Johan45

When I test out a new CPU this is my method. I have a set of 1866 2x4 Gskil and stock HT/ NB settings. This way I get consistency . Then I run multi only up to 5.0 to guage my voltage requirements. FSB after that trying to keep the other busses the same. Every CPU is different just like you said Agent Smith so they do need individual attention. I would say that 90% of the time I have the HT set higher than the NB. As Flail says the NB can be hard to stabilize once you get it into the higher ranges and voltage is very chip specific. I was pretty lucky with my first 9370, 3100 NB speed with less than 1.3v where on the other hand I have had chips that needed nearly 1.3 for 2400.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I came to this configuration for that rig:
> 
> COOLERMASTER STORM Stryker
> *ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Strix DC2OC-4GD5*
> COOLERMASTER V-series, V850
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> *AMD FX X8 8370*
> G.SKILL Trident X series, DDR3 2400MHz
> COOLERMASTER Nepton 280l
> BD-RW LG BH16NS40, 10x
> 6000.0 GB WESTERN DIGITAL
> SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250gb


As a work and gaming machine that will be more than enough, I would of gone with a 970 personally but as cost isn't a factor I'd say go for it, maybe change the case to something nicer.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> I would probably get UD5 instead, but they are similiar...
> 
> Enjoy


Sadly its for my friend not me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> As a work and gaming machine that will be more than enough, I would of gone with a 970 personally but as cost isn't a factor I'd say go for it, maybe change the case to something nicer.


I own Stormtrooper myself and its nice.
Well,taste differs.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I came to this configuration for that rig:
> 
> COOLERMASTER STORM Stryker
> *ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Strix DC2OC-4GD5*
> COOLERMASTER V-series, V850
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> *AMD FX X8 8370*
> G.SKILL Trident X series, DDR3 2400MHz
> COOLERMASTER Nepton 280l
> BD-RW LG BH16NS40, 10x
> 6000.0 GB WESTERN DIGITAL
> SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250gb


Is this going into a place of business or is this a personal rig that is capable of work.

if it is the latter it is fine.. if it is going to a place of business i would strongly suggest reconsidering.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Is this going into a place of business or is this a personal rig that is capable of work.
> 
> if it is the latter it is fine.. if it is going to a place of business i would strongly suggest reconsidering.


That rig will be at home and it will be used primary for Adobe indesign and illustrator. Plus games.

What you think?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

What's going to be really interesting with this chip, is to see just how large the overclock itself will be.....

This 8300 has a 3.3GHz base, so reaching 5GHz would be just over a 50% increase. I know it's all semantics, but that is still a pretty cool accomplishment.

I'll honestly be happy with anything over 4.6 though, and would be thrilled with 4.8 or more.

Seems to be a general rule of thumb going around with these modern visheras, that if you can keep it cool (that'll likely be my challenge) and give it clean, and sometimes high power levels (the better the board, the better the chance), then you can generally get them to 5GHz one way or another, even if you have to leave the NB/HT/RAM stock to do it.

That's kind of a broad statement, and is obviously not true for all of these chips, but I sure have seen quite a few lately that are running 5GHz stable, or are just a cooler upgrade away from it.


----------



## Johan45

True enough, your best bet is a good board and a water loop. We'll see how far the Asrock takes you. What are you cooling with?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> True enough, your best bet is a good board and a water loop. We'll see how far the Asrock takes you. What are you cooling with?


An old ALC vantage with push pull. 120mm rad, 900-2250rpm fan speeds. Does a little better than an h60 with the fans cranked, maybe not quite as good as the h80 I'm guessing.


----------



## Johan45

I wouldn't be surprised if that stops you before the board does. I'm not too familiar with it but I do know that a 120 isn't usually too much better than air so at a guess I'll say you top out around the 4.6 mark depending on the chip.


----------



## hurricane28

3Dmark11 seems to run just fine.



Physics sucks at 4.8Ghz tho but than again, AMD always sucks at physics.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that stops you before the board does. I'm not too familiar with it but I do know that a 120 isn't usually too much better than air so at a guess I'll say you top out around the 4.6 mark depending on the chip.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking...

I can't run a 240mm rad without some major case mods, so I am limited to something like a H80i/H90 at best, or going with something custom and external. The amount of money to do that would of just been better spent on an int-hell box









Either way, I think it's safe to say that a 4.6GHz 8 core vishera, even though lacking a tad bit in single threaded performance from my x6, will be an overall plausible upgrade.

Not to mention I get to relive the joy of learning a new chip and mobo all over again. Tweaking and benchmarking until 3am, etc...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 3Dmark11 seems to run just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Physics sucks at 4.8Ghz tho but than again, AMD always sucks at physics.


At least in 3dm11 the combined score is legit.

Firestrike short changes the FX CPU's so bad on that test, that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 3Dmark11 seems to run just fine.
> 
> Physics sucks at 4.8Ghz tho but than again, AMD always sucks at physics.


That's good to know since the GFX and Physics tests are both harder on that benchmark. That really does point at something to do with 3dMark itself and not your system.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> At least in 3dm11 the combined score is legit.
> 
> Firestrike short changes the FX CPU's so bad on that test, that it's ridiculous.


Yeah i agree man, its far more easy to break the 10K score in Firestrike than with 3Dmark11..

This was a mild GPU overclock btw, this is my gaming setting witch i can use 24/7. The max i can get is 1565mhz on the core and 8k on the memory! I guess i am very fortunate with this card silicon


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Is this going into a place of business or is this a personal rig that is capable of work.
> 
> if it is the latter it is fine.. if it is going to a place of business i would strongly suggest reconsidering.
> 
> 
> 
> That rig will be at home and it will be used primary for Adobe indesign and illustrator. Plus games.
> 
> What you think?
Click to expand...

It will do fine.

would be utterly overkill for an office computer.

16gb Ram should be the minimum, adobe will want to use alot if you let it.

certain apps in the Adobe CC suite will want 2-4 gb ram PER core being used.

I'd opt for a larger SSD(better iops with current gen ssds) and a Smaller HDD( 2-4 TB should be more than enough, multiple Drives on a hardware raid controller will yield better performance), I would opt for a 600w-700w PSU apposed to an 850w unless they want to upgrade to SLI

1866-2133 ram.. not every FX can do 2400mhz. and in the capacity that you need does not make it any easier on the chip, I'd suggest the 1866

case is personal preference.

The saberkitty it IMHO a little much for a primarily work rig. m5a99x pro, or a UD3 would be a cheaper alternative.

considering it is a primarily for work.. i wouldn't be overclocking too much. (my work profile was Stockish setting until i really learned what these chips can do reliably)

a 980 wouldn't exactly be my default option for adobe. If you can pick up a used first gen Titan you'd be better off. (due to the vram and bit-bus) a first gen titan should be along the same price as a higher end 980

and if they want to be super fancy wait for the Titan X, 12gb vram would be adobe's wet dream


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It will do fine.
> 
> would be utterly overkill for an office computer.
> 
> 16gb Ram should be the minimum, adobe will want to use alot if you let it.
> 
> certain apps in the Adobe CC suite will want 2-4 gb ram PER core being used.
> 
> I'd opt for a larger SSD(better iops with current gen ssds) and a Smaller HDD( 2-4 TB should be more than enough, multiple Drives on a hardware raid controller will yield better performance), I would opt for a 600w-700w PSU apposed to an 850w unless they want to upgrade to SLI
> 
> 1866-2133 ram.. not every FX can do 2400mhz. and in the capacity that you need does not make it any easier on the chip, I'd suggest the 1866
> 
> case is personal preference.
> 
> The saberkitty it IMHO a little much for a primarily work rig. m5a99x pro, or a UD3 would be a cheaper alternative.
> 
> considering it is a primarily for work.. i wouldn't be overclocking too much. (my work profile was Stockish setting until i really learned what these chips can do reliably)
> 
> a 980 wouldn't exactly be my default option for adobe. If you can pick up a used first gen Titan you'd be better off. (due to the vram and bit-bus) a first gen titan should be along the same price as a higher end 980
> 
> and if they want to be super fancy wait for the Titan X, 12gb vram would be adobe's wet dream


Thanks man.









It will probably go with 32Gb RAM

Budget is not a problem so Saberkitty is to go.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It will do fine.
> 
> would be utterly overkill for an office computer.
> 
> 16gb Ram should be the minimum, adobe will want to use alot if you let it.
> 
> certain apps in the Adobe CC suite will want 2-4 gb ram PER core being used.
> 
> I'd opt for a larger SSD(better iops with current gen ssds) and a Smaller HDD( 2-4 TB should be more than enough, multiple Drives on a hardware raid controller will yield better performance), I would opt for a 600w-700w PSU apposed to an 850w unless they want to upgrade to SLI
> 
> 1866-2133 ram.. not every FX can do 2400mhz. and in the capacity that you need does not make it any easier on the chip, I'd suggest the 1866
> 
> case is personal preference.
> 
> The saberkitty it IMHO a little much for a primarily work rig. m5a99x pro, or a UD3 would be a cheaper alternative.
> 
> considering it is a primarily for work.. i wouldn't be overclocking too much. (my work profile was Stockish setting until i really learned what these chips can do reliably)
> 
> a 980 wouldn't exactly be my default option for adobe. If you can pick up a used first gen Titan you'd be better off. (due to the vram and bit-bus) a first gen titan should be along the same price as a higher end 980
> 
> and if they want to be super fancy wait for the Titan X, 12gb vram would be adobe's wet dream
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will probably go with 32Gb RAM
> 
> Budget is not a problem so Saberkitty is to go.
Click to expand...

with that much ram, you could defiantly benefit from getting a ram disk software that you can use as a scratch disk.

cores and Ram that is what adobe is about.. the more of both the better, and FAST FAST FAST storage.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with that much ram, you could defiantly benefit from getting a ram disk software that you can use as a scratch disk.
> 
> cores and Ram that is what adobe is about.. the more of both the better, and FAST FAST FAST storage.


I will go with 32Gb 1866 RAM

Even budget is big 500Gb SSD going little over it so he must stick with 250Gb

This is so far final

COOLERMASTER STORM Stryker
ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Strix DC2OC-4GD5
COOLERMASTER V-series, V850
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
AMD FX X8 8370
*G.SKILL Trident X series, DDR3 1866Mhz (32Gb)*
COOLERMASTER Nepton 280l
BD-RW LG BH16NS40, 10x
6000.0 GB WESTERN DIGITAL
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 250gb


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Damn, I'm having drool-like symptoms over that parts list...









I would personally ditch the 980, and get a 6GB titan as suggested earlier.... VRAM size and bandwidth is a good thing!!
Remember the 980 only has a 256bit bus, though it would still perform well for what you are doing.
In that same regard, you could also just go with a GTX 970, but you would only be getting 3.5GB VRAM








Sorry, I had to take a stab there.... technically it is still a 4GB card, but 1/2 a gig is gimped to the point of uselessness.

I would also opt for a smaller HDD, or even a set of smaller HDD's, and try to get closer to budgeting in a 500GB SSD if possible.

Even if you had to get two cheaper 250~GB SSD's and RAID them, it'd be worth having all that high speed drive space....


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Damn, I'm having drool-like symptoms over that parts list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would personally ditch the 980, and get a 6GB titan as suggested earlier.... VRAM size and bandwidth is a good thing!!
> Remember the 980 only has a 256bit bus, though it would still perform well for what you are doing.
> In that same regard, you could also just go with a GTX 970, but you would only be getting 3.5GB VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to take a stab there.... technically it is still a 4GB card, but 1/2 a gig is gimped to the point of uselessness.
> 
> I would also opt for a smaller HDD, or even a set of smaller HDD's, and try to get closer to budgeting in a 500GB SSD if possible.
> 
> Even if you had to get two cheaper 250~GB SSD's and RAID them, it'd be worth having all that high speed drive space....


Sadly Titan is not available.

Omly that nVidia mentioned and AMD RADEON R9 290 TRI-X OC, 4GB.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's good to know since the GFX and Physics tests are both harder on that benchmark. That really does point at something to do with 3dMark itself and not your system.


I noticed that too, when i am running suicide runs i crash much more often on 3Dmark11 than on Firestrike. The physics score is much higher on Firestrike tho but the graphics score is much higher on 3Dmark11.

I don't quite understand why but i noticed that. I am glad its with the 3Dmark instead of my system, saves me a ton of work


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I noticed that too, when i am running suicide runs i crash much more often on 3Dmark11 than on Firestrike. The physics score is much higher on Firestrike tho but the graphics score is much higher on 3Dmark11.
> 
> I don't quite understand why but i noticed that. I am glad its with the 3Dmark instead of my system, saves me a ton of work


I believe that also correlates to the level of GPU used.... (even though the GPU should have 0 impact on physics, and a mixed impact on combined score)

I say that because when I was running a highly clocked 280x my physics score in FireStrike for this x6 @ 4GHz was around 8650 points, but once I moved up to an overclocked 290, it dropped down to just below 8500. Why that is, is beyond me, since literally nothing else in my system was changed....









Maybe the test detects an AMD CPU with a high end GPU and gimps the results to bring the overall score down!!!


----------



## Alastair

When UAC trolls you at the end of a 20x IBT run. #1st world problems.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When UAC trolls you at the end of a 20x IBT run. #1st world problems.


run it in W7 compatibility mod


----------



## Alastair

Yip


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When UAC trolls you at the end of a 20x IBT run. #1st world problems.


Been seeing that tag around lately, it's hilarious....

Dude had 4 GTX 980's in quad SLI and it was stopping him from using his power on switch


----------



## Alastair

Riddle me this. On FX. (duh.) what would be a more effective overclock? With 1866 or better ram. An Identical 100MHz. But you could only add 100Mhz to the ram. Or 100mhz to the CPU-NB. You couldn't add 100to both. So it is either +100 on ram or 100 on the NB. Which would yield better results? Or would it be the same performance gain?


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Riddle me this. On FX. (duh.) what would be a more effective overclock? With 1866 or better ram. An Identical 100MHz. But you could only add 100Mhz to the ram. Or 100mhz to the CPU-NB. You couldn't add 100to both. So it is either +100 on ram or 100 on the NB. Which would yield better results? Or would it be the same performance gain?


My understanding is that core clock trumps NB clock and NB clock trumps ram clock in terms of performance.
NB clock handles the L3 cache from my understanding, so not only ram controller.

Btw, slower ram could mean potentially tighter timings, so perhaps no real loss in performance by slower ram.

So if you have to chose, go for core clock first, then NB and last ram, from my understanding that is...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Riddle me this. On FX. (duh.) what would be a more effective overclock? With 1866 or better ram. An Identical 100MHz. But you could only add 100Mhz to the ram. Or 100mhz to the CPU-NB. You couldn't add 100to both. So it is either +100 on ram or 100 on the NB. Which would yield better results? Or would it be the same performance gain?
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that core clock trumps NB clock and NB clock trumps ram clock in terms of performance.
> NB clock handles the L3 cache from my understanding, so not only ram controller.
> 
> Btw, slower ram could mean potentially tighter timings, so perhaps no real loss in performance by slower ram.
> 
> So if you have to chose, go for core clock first, then NB and last ram, from my understanding that is...
Click to expand...

See I thought the same thing. Cause I have gone for 2700 NB and just passed the 20 runs IBT. (besides the UAC trollbug) but I had to sacrifice 133MHz on the Ram and drop it to 2000. Well actually 60 MHz since I was at 2060. But i stand to gain around 122MHz on the CPU-NB. Because with a 300 base clock I can either get 2400 or 2000 on the ram. And 2400 fails like every time. And I dunno. A mix of 11 and 12 timings seems a bit too loose for me. Especially if I can pass mem test overnight at 9-10-10-30 at 2000 and 2700nb. Or would 2400 with CL11/12 timings still be better

Edit: In summary I am asking 2 questions.
1. Is gaining 122Mhz (2580 > 2700)on CPU NB worth loosing 60MHz (2060 > 2000)on RAM?

2. What will be better? 2000MHz at CAS 10 or better? Or 2400 at CAS11 or potentially cas12.


----------



## miklkit

A few months ago I took two different motherboards as far as I could. The Sabertooth got the highest cpu clocks and the fastest ram timimgs while the GD80 ended up with the tightest ram timings. 11 vs 9.

I'm running the slower GD80 because it "feels" faster. Others have said that FX likes tighter timing more than faster timing and I believe them.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> See I thought the same thing. Cause I have gone for 2700 NB and just passed the 20 runs IBT. (besides the UAC trollbug) but I had to sacrifice 133MHz on the Ram and drop it to 2000. Well actually 60 MHz since I was at 2060. But i stand to gain around 122MHz on the CPU-NB. Because with a 300 base clock I can either get 2400 or 2000 on the ram. And 2400 fails like every time. And I dunno. A mix of 11 and 12 timings seems a bit too loose for me. Especially if I can pass mem test overnight at 9-10-10-30 at 2000 and 2700nb. Or would 2400 with CL11/12 timings still be better
> 
> Edit: In summary I am asking 2 questions.
> 1. Is gaining 122Mhz (2580 > 2700)on CPU NB worth loosing 60MHz (2060 > 2000)on RAM?
> 
> 2. What will be better? 2000MHz at CAS 10 or better? Or 2400 at CAS11 or potentially cas12.


I would have gone with faster NB over faster ram if i would have to chose.
But have you tried other combinations of base clock and multis to achieve similar cpu and ram clocks with NB around 2700?
Might be other combinations that allow you to run previous ramspeed.

I'm not really sure if speed or timings benefit more but my philosophy is to go by speed/cas ratio, where higher ratio would mean better performance.

For example 2400 cas 10 vs 2400 cas 11 and 2000 cas 9 and cas 10:
2400/10=240
2400/11= 218
2000/9=222
2000/10=200

By that philosophy 2400 cas 11 would be better than 2000 cas 10, but 2000 cas 9 would be better than 2400 cas 11.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> A few months ago I took two different motherboards as far as I could. The Sabertooth got the highest cpu clocks and the fastest ram timimgs while the GD80 ended up with the tightest ram timings. 11 vs 9.
> 
> I'm running the slower GD80 because it "feels" faster. Others have said that FX likes tighter timing more than faster timing and I believe them.


not quite a simple as tight timings..

nb, ht, cpu/nb aspects need to be balanced. not saying all the same voltage.

every speed has a sweet spot you just need to find it.

secondary timings and subsidiary times are also import and can unlock more performance or drag you down in to a puddle of mud if you are not careful.


----------



## hurricane28

I tried several overclocks and what gives me the best performance in daily usage is high CPU/NB speed and 1866mhz RAM with tight timings.

I tried higher RAM speeds all the way up to 2400Mhz but i couldn't justify it over 1866, i got some nice benchmark score tho but in everyday usage there was no performance gain so i returned back to stock 1866 with tight timings.

Some newer games can benefit from faster RAM and perhaps with rendering it can make a slight difference but not that much that i would run my ram at 2400MHz with relatively loose timings.

I just prefer 1866 with tight timings and high speed CPU/NB because everything just feels a tad snappier and programs load also faster.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> See I thought the same thing. Cause I have gone for 2700 NB and just passed the 20 runs IBT. (besides the UAC trollbug) but I had to sacrifice 133MHz on the Ram and drop it to 2000. Well actually 60 MHz since I was at 2060. But i stand to gain around 122MHz on the CPU-NB. Because with a 300 base clock I can either get 2400 or 2000 on the ram. And 2400 fails like every time. And I dunno. A mix of 11 and 12 timings seems a bit too loose for me. Especially if I can pass mem test overnight at 9-10-10-30 at 2000 and 2700nb. Or would 2400 with CL11/12 timings still be better
> 
> Edit: In summary I am asking 2 questions.
> 1. Is gaining 122Mhz (2580 > 2700)on CPU NB worth loosing 60MHz (2060 > 2000)on RAM?
> 
> 2. What will be better? 2000MHz at CAS 10 or better? Or 2400 at CAS11 or potentially cas12.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have gone with faster NB over faster ram if i would have to chose.
> But have you tried other combinations of base clock and multis to achieve similar cpu and ram clocks with NB around 2700?
> Might be other combinations that allow you to run previous ramspeed.
> 
> I'm not really sure if speed or timings benefit more but my philosophy is to go by speed/cas ratio, where higher ratio would mean better performance.
> 
> For example 2400 cas 10 vs 2400 cas 11 and 2000 cas 9 and cas 10:
> 2400/10=240
> 2400/11= 218
> 2000/9=222
> 2000/10=200
> 
> By that philosophy 2400 cas 11 would be better than 2000 cas 10, but 2000 cas 9 would be better than 2400 cas 11.
Click to expand...

Yes I have tried several combinations. All with 4.95GHz as the target CPU speed. So 235.7*21. Gives me 2592 NB. (2828 BSOD in windows right up to 1.5V) That also gives me 2200 or 1885 RAM.

Next is 253.8×19.5. Gives me 2538NB (2791 also unstable) also gives me 2060 (9-10-10) or 2368 (11-12-11) RAM

And my current setting is 300*16.5 giving me 2400 or 2700 NB and 2000 (9-10-10)or 2400 (11-12-11) RAM.

Your method you showed by dividing ram speed by cas is interesting. Can any of the regulars verify this?


----------



## Spacebug

Don't know if that speed/cas ratio is a valid way to look at it.
But i figure since speed/cas would link cas latency to actual latency in time.
So that the same ratio with different speeds and cas would make for the same latency in time.
To get better performance one would need to raise that ratio, which would mean lower latency measured in time.

Correct anyone?

This of course only takes cas latency in account, but it seems the most important one from my understanding.
And in some cases you could maybe lower more timings if lower cas would be possible...

EDIT: anyhow, i would gun for NB speed and then settle for the most suitable ram speed or timings you can find.
Regardless of what ramspeed you get i would choose the highest stable NB first.
But it sure is nice if one could get both...


----------



## pshootr

1600, 1866, 2133, 2400 with Cinebench/MAXmem


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1600


1866


2133


2400


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Don't know if that speed/cas ratio is a valid way to look at it.
> But i figure since speed/cas would link cas latency to actual latency in time.
> So that the same ratio with different speeds and cas would make for the same latency in time.
> To get better performance one would need to raise that ratio, which would mean lower latency measured in time.
> 
> Correct anyone?
> 
> This of course only takes cas latency in account, but it seems the most important one from my understanding.
> And in some cases you could maybe lower more timings if lower cas would be possible...
> 
> EDIT: anyhow, i would gun for NB speed and then settle for the most suitable ram speed or timings you can find.
> Regardless of what ramspeed you get i would choose the highest stable NB first.
> But it sure is nice if one could get both...


I have pretty much got 2700 NB in the bag. Now I am just rounding out the RAM. Testing 2000 at 9-10-10-25 now. Whatever RAM speed I settle for i will run 20 very high IBT runs and then maybe some mem test and maximum IBT runs for verification of ultimate stability.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 1600
> 
> 
> 1866
> 
> 
> 2133
> 
> 
> 2400


use a ram disk.. maxxmem is borked on FX


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> use a ram disk.. maxxmem is borked on FX


Ack.. Will try that out, thanks. Anyways you can look at the Cinebench results I guess. Not sure how telling it is, although you can see higher speeds with looser timings still wins (by a small margin) with Cinebench.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> A few months ago I took two different motherboards as far as I could. The Sabertooth got the highest cpu clocks and the fastest ram timimgs while the GD80 ended up with the tightest ram timings. 11 vs 9.
> 
> I'm running the slower GD80 because it "feels" faster. Others have said that FX likes tighter timing more than faster timing and I believe them.


For whatever reason, the GD-80 rig I have - coupled with an 8 core Vishera ( any of em ) is the most nimble machine I have ever used. The same chips/ram/SSD's when coupled with the CHV-Z's don't have the "lightning in a bottle" feel to them that it does. I've also noticed the combo feels faster than the older chips, even when I had the 960T unlocked to an X6 running 4.7 ghz on the GD-80.

I've noticed this before with the higher end MSI boards I've owned , they just seem to be lighter on their feet than the others on a given platform. By contrast, the Asock, ECS and the too cheap to pass up Zotac board I purchased all seem to be a little hesitant.

No way to really measure it , but it's something I've noticed.

Not a particularly good video, but its about the only demonstration I have of how quick the GD 80 rig is


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For whatever reason, the GD-80 rig I have - coupled with an 8 core Vishera ( any of em ) is the most nimble machine I have ever used. The same chips/ram/SSD's when coupled with the CHV-Z's don't have the "lightning in a bottle" feel to them that it does. I've also noticed the combo feels faster than the older chips, even when I had the 960T unlocked to an X6 running 4.7 ghz on the GD-80.
> 
> I've noticed this before with the higher end MSI boards I've owned , they just seem to be lighter on their feet than the others on a given platform. By contrast, the Asock, ECS and the too cheap to pass up Zotac board I purchased all seem to be a little hesitant.
> 
> No way to really measure it , but it's something I've noticed.
> 
> Not a particularly good video, but its about the only demonstration I have of how quick the GD 80 rig is


You may be right. Isn't the GD-80 the highest AM3+ mobo for MSI? Wonder if the MSI 990FX-Gaming will be even better then?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For whatever reason, the GD-80 rig I have - coupled with an 8 core Vishera ( any of em ) is the most nimble machine I have ever used. The same chips/ram/SSD's when coupled with the CHV-Z's don't have the "lightning in a bottle" feel to them that it does. I've also noticed the combo feels faster than the older chips, even when I had the 960T unlocked to an X6 running 4.7 ghz on the GD-80.
> 
> I've noticed this before with the higher end MSI boards I've owned , they just seem to be lighter on their feet than the others on a given platform. By contrast, the Asock, ECS and the too cheap to pass up Zotac board I purchased all seem to be a little hesitant.
> 
> No way to really measure it , but it's something I've noticed.
> 
> Not a particularly good video, but its about the only demonstration I have of how quick the GD 80 rig is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right. Isn't the GD-80 the highest AM3+ mobo for MSI? Wonder if the MSI 990FX-Gaming will be even better then?
Click to expand...

Best MSI has currently for AM3+ , not sure what to expect of the gaming board - looking forward to having more options however


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Is this going into a place of business or is this a personal rig that is capable of work.
> 
> if it is the latter it is fine.. if it is going to a place of business i would strongly suggest reconsidering.


Why? The simple question involving adobe screams creative to me so he can have whatever he wants, it's not a suit and tie why spreadsheets machine...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It will do fine.
> 
> would be utterly overkill for an office computer.
> 
> 16gb Ram should be the minimum, adobe will want to use alot if you let it.
> 
> certain apps in the Adobe CC suite will want 2-4 gb ram PER core being used.
> 
> I'd opt for a larger SSD(better iops with current gen ssds) and a Smaller HDD( 2-4 TB should be more than enough, multiple Drives on a hardware raid controller will yield better performance), I would opt for a 600w-700w PSU apposed to an 850w unless they want to upgrade to SLI
> 
> 1866-2133 ram.. not every FX can do 2400mhz. and in the capacity that you need does not make it any easier on the chip, I'd suggest the 1866
> 
> case is personal preference.
> 
> The saberkitty it IMHO a little much for a primarily work rig. m5a99x pro, or a UD3 would be a cheaper alternative.
> 
> considering it is a primarily for work.. i wouldn't be overclocking too much. (my work profile was Stockish setting until i really learned what these chips can do reliably)
> 
> a 980 wouldn't exactly be my default option for adobe. If you can pick up a used first gen Titan you'd be better off. (due to the vram and bit-bus) a first gen titan should be along the same price as a higher end 980
> 
> and if they want to be super fancy wait for the Titan X, 12gb vram would be adobe's wet dream


It isn't going to be pinned down to office work, the board etc is fine but I agree with the more ram and bigger SSD notion.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> A few months ago I took two different motherboards as far as I could. The Sabertooth got the highest cpu clocks and the fastest ram timimgs while the GD80 ended up with the tightest ram timings. 11 vs 9.
> 
> I'm running the slower GD80 because it "feels" faster. Others have said that FX likes tighter timing more than faster timing and I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, the GD-80 rig I have - coupled with an 8 core Vishera ( any of em ) is the most nimble machine I have ever used. The same chips/ram/SSD's when coupled with the CHV-Z's don't have the "lightning in a bottle" feel to them that it does. I've also noticed the combo feels faster than the older chips, even when I had the 960T unlocked to an X6 running 4.7 ghz on the GD-80.
> 
> I've noticed this before with the higher end MSI boards I've owned , they just seem to be lighter on their feet than the others on a given platform. By contrast, the Asock, ECS and the too cheap to pass up Zotac board I purchased all seem to be a little hesitant.
> 
> No way to really measure it , but it's something I've noticed.
> 
> Not a particularly good video, but its about the only demonstration I have of how quick the GD 80 rig is
Click to expand...

I had a friend who commented on the same thing 4.9 on my older 8350. We were at the rAge LAN and I went to grab chow. Friend wanted to play dota while I was gone. So i said he could us my machine. I came back and he couldn't stop telling me about how snappy and responsive it was. When I told him it was an AMD inside his eyebrows rose a few cm on his brow. His 4770K I thought was sluggish when I asked him if I could test drive it. But i didn't tell him that though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> A few months ago I took two different motherboards as far as I could. The Sabertooth got the highest cpu clocks and the fastest ram timimgs while the GD80 ended up with the tightest ram timings. 11 vs 9.
> 
> I'm running the slower GD80 because it "feels" faster. Others have said that FX likes tighter timing more than faster timing and I believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, the GD-80 rig I have - coupled with an 8 core Vishera ( any of em ) is the most nimble machine I have ever used. The same chips/ram/SSD's when coupled with the CHV-Z's don't have the "lightning in a bottle" feel to them that it does. I've also noticed the combo feels faster than the older chips, even when I had the 960T unlocked to an X6 running 4.7 ghz on the GD-80.
> 
> I've noticed this before with the higher end MSI boards I've owned , they just seem to be lighter on their feet than the others on a given platform. By contrast, the Asock, ECS and the too cheap to pass up Zotac board I purchased all seem to be a little hesitant.
> 
> No way to really measure it , but it's something I've noticed.
> 
> Not a particularly good video, but its about the only demonstration I have of how quick the GD 80 rig is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a friend who commented on the same thing 4.9 on my older 8350. We were at the rAge LAN and I went to grab chow. Friend wanted to play dota while I was gone. So i said he could us my machine. I came back and he couldn't stop telling me about how snappy and responsive it was. When I told him it was an AMD inside his eyebrows rose a few cm on his brow. His 4770K I thought was sluggish when I asked him if I could test drive it. But i didn't tell him that though.
Click to expand...

Yes, you have to be careful about mentioning something like that - some ego's can't handle it. I'm running my 4790K @ 4.6 ghz, paired with the MSI Z87 Mpower and it comes close , but I'd still say the GD 80 rig has the edge in having a quick feel to it when doing my everyday routine. I've been using it almost exclusively the last couple weeks and while I miss my Vishera rig, it's not nearly like the urge I had to toss the 3770k rig off my desk after using it for a week.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Uh so while beginning to lap my 8350 I just noticed that in one small section of the CPU pins I seem to have some dry thermal paste on the base of the pins. I wonder when and how that happened. What's the best way to clean it?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Uh so while beginning to lap my 8350 I just noticed that in one small section of the CPU pins I seem to have some dry thermal paste on the base of the pins. I wonder when and how that happened. What's the best way to clean it?


QD electrical cleaner is what I use.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Uh so while beginning to lap my 8350 I just noticed that in one small section of the CPU pins I seem to have some dry thermal paste on the base of the pins. I wonder when and how that happened. What's the best way to clean it?


A toothbrush, with alcohol?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> QD electrical cleaner is what I use.


Thanks is this like a spray that acts like canned air where you can get through tight spaces? Or is it a liquid where you have to use another utensil to clean the object?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> A toothbrush, with alcohol?


Ah a toothbrush...why did I not think of that?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks is this like a spray that acts like canned air where you can get through tight spaces? Or is it a liquid where you have to use another utensil to clean the object?
> Ah a toothbrush...why did I not think of that?


Soft bristles, or be gentile and try not to leave alcohol on the chip for long. Just clean quickly but gently, then use compressed air (or blow on it without spitting) to evaporate the alcohol quickly to be safe.









May have to repeat this a couple times cleaning the toothbrush with alcohol/cloth between each cleaning.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> QD electrical cleaner is what I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks is this like a spray that acts like canned air where you can get through tight spaces? Or is it a liquid where you have to use another utensil to clean the object?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> A toothbrush, with alcohol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah a toothbrush...why did I not think of that?
Click to expand...

AS 5 will pretty much dissolve just by spraying it. Not sure about other pastes


----------



## Spacebug

Btw, has anyone come across a situation where the CPU-VID would change from its stock value at boot?

I have, on two separate occations had my 8370E report a CPU-VID och 1.4V in Core Temp program where its stock VID is 1.15V.
Those times I have my voltages adjusted by offset, to make use of CnQ.
The scary thing is that it does not seem to be a bug in Core Temp reading but that the CPU-VID has actually changed according to the mobo,
cause CPU-Z reports a Vcore that is relative my set voltage in bios proportionally larger by that VID offset.
Reboot has solved it, making it have its normal VID again.

This have made be for the time being quit using CnQ and set voltages manually,
since I'm going for 5+GHz which seems to require around 1.6V or more in load, getting a VID bug and +0.25V would be quite bad


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> A toothbrush, with alcohol?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Btw, has anyone come across a situation where the CPU-VID would change from its stock value at boot?
> 
> I have, on two separate occations had my 8370E report a CPU-VID och 1.4V in Core Temp program where its stock VID is 1.15V.
> Those times I have my voltages adjusted by offset, to make use of CnQ.
> The scary thing is that it does not seem to be a bug in Core Temp reading but that the CPU-VID has actually changed according to the mobo,
> cause CPU-Z reports a Vcore that is relative my set voltage in bios proportionally larger by that VID offset.
> 
> This have made be for the time being quit using CnQ and set voltages manually,
> since I'm going for 5+GHz which seems to require around 1.6V or more in load, getting a VID bug and +0.25V would be quite bad


Turbo Boost isn't enabled by chance correct? That or any setting that automatically raises the CPU frequency above stock speeds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Soft bristles, or be gentile and try not to leave alcohol on the chip for long. Just clean quickly but gently, then use compressed air (or blow on it without spitting) to evaporate the alcohol quickly to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May have to repeat this a couple times cleaning the toothbrush with alcohol/cloth between each cleaning.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> AS 5 will pretty much dissolve just by spraying it. Not sure about other pastes


I'm not using AS5 but Ceramique 2. But they're both from AS


----------



## miklkit

Be very careful when using a Metro DataVac. It can easily blow that cpu right out of your hand.









While the GD80 might load some programs faster where I feel the difference the most is in the mouse. It's kinda like the difference between 60fps and 120fps. It's faster and smoother.


----------



## warpuck

Noticeable difference between 1800 ram speed and 2400 ram speed using crossfired R9 285 on a 990FX board. About 1000 more in Firestrike. A single HD7870 not so much, 150 more. The R9 285 does not use a crossfire bridge. I have not tried to speed up the PCI past the 100 setting. Betcha that 107 would make a difference with the 285s too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, you have to be careful about mentioning something like that - some ego's can't handle it. I'm running my 4790K @ 4.6 ghz, paired with the MSI Z87 Mpower and it comes close , but I'd still say the GD 80 rig has the edge in having a quick feel to it when doing my everyday routine. I've been using it almost exclusively the last couple weeks and while I miss my Vishera rig, it's not nearly like the urge I had to toss the 3770k rig off my desk after using it for a week.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Soft bristles, or be gentile and try not to leave alcohol on the chip for long. Just clean quickly but gently, then use compressed air (or blow on it without spitting) to evaporate the alcohol quickly to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May have to repeat this a couple times cleaning the toothbrush with alcohol/cloth between each cleaning.


Are you really getting 4.8 @ 1.428 vcore on air?







I need 1.524vcore.









My 9590 would do that @ 4.7 and 49-51C in IBT AVX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Be very careful when using a Metro DataVac. It can easily blow that cpu right out of your hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the GD80 might load some programs faster where I feel the difference the most is in the mouse. It's kinda like the difference between 60fps and 120fps. It's faster and smoother.


Mouse gives that " extension of my hand" feel , doesn't it? I don't have that on my other rigs.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Turbo Boost isn't enabled by chance correct? That or any setting that automatically raises the CPU frequency above stock speeds


Turbo Boost no, I think some options apart from CnQ in CPU settings was enabled though, C1E and perhaps C6.
Dont remember though.

Might give it a shot again later on, at safe settings cause I dont want to sent 1.85V to the cpu by accident.
Wonder if it will fry the cpu or if it can therm-trip and shutdown before that happens?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Turbo Boost isn't enabled by chance correct? That or any setting that automatically raises the CPU frequency above stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo Boost no, I think some options apart from CnQ in CPU settings was enabled though, C1E and perhaps C6 though.
> Dont remember though.
> 
> Might give it a shot again later on, at safe settings cause I dont want to sent 1.85V to the cpu by accident.
> Wonder if it will fry the cpu or if it can therm-trip and shutdown before that happens?
Click to expand...

What motherboard are you running?


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What motherboard are you running?


Sabertooth R2.0 and latest bios


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What motherboard are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth R2.0 and latest bios
Click to expand...

Unless you disable voltage monitoring, it won't go past 1.72 volts IIRC.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Unless you disable voltage monitoring, it won't go past 1.72 volts IIRC.


I needed to disable voltage monitoring in order to get over 1.6V when setting voltage manually.
So that would work in case i run "sane" overclocks like 4.8-5GHz or something, not demanding as much Vcore.
But I have to disable that safety measure in order to get over 1.6V Vcore and possibly reach higher frequencies.

May be able to "swing" it by setting lover Vcore in bios and more agressive LLC but that seems just wrong.
I'd rather use CnQ and manual voltage for a fixed voltage instead, but that would negate much of CnQs power savings...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> I needed to disable voltage monitoring in order to get over 1.6V when setting voltage manually.
> So that would work in case i run "sane" overclocks like 4.8-5GHz or something, not demanding as much Vcore.
> But I have to disable that safety measure in order to get over 1.6V Vcore and possibly reach higher frequencies.
> 
> May be able to "swing" it by setting lover Vcore in bios and more agressive LLC but that seems just wrong.
> I'd rather use CnQ and manual voltage for a fixed voltage instead, but that would negate much of CnQs power savings...


I use offset now, manual voltage with my limited rad space used to heat up my room far too much.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I honestly can't see the difference between offset and manual. Even when using Manual I believe that there was a increment I had to follow as far as .00XXXX. I use offset so I can utilize CnQ now. Useful whether I use High LLC or Ultra-High LLC. I tried OCing with High LLC and temps are still very similar compared to Ultra-High so I just go with Ultra-High for my CHVF-Z


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I honestly can't see the difference between offset and manual. Even when using Manual I believe that there was a increment I had to follow as far as .00XXXX. I use offset so I can utilize CnQ now. Useful whether I use High LLC or Ultra-High LLC. I tried OCing with High LLC and temps are still very similar compared to Ultra-High so I just go with Ultra-High for my CHVF-Z


The only that changed for me for temperatures going from ultra high to high llc, is it did stop some of the coretemp spikes (there is still a little, just not as bad).


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Are you really getting 4.8 @ 1.428 vcore on air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1.524vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 9590 would do that @ 4.7 and 49-51C in IBT AVX.


Yes, I am at 4.8 with 1.428v max during [email protected] But I believe IBT peaked/spiked at 1.440v

When I initially plugged 4.8 in at this voltage I passed IBT VH/20. Then for some reason (can't remember) I changed some settings and the profile "apparently" then IBT failed last time I ran it. I _think_ I know what was changed (CPU/NB LLC) so soon I will run IBT again. (Or it could be that my temps are higher now that the weather is warmer) I dunno.

I remember posting a pic of my initial 4.8 run (IBT/HWINFO), I will have to try and find it to confirm voltage for that run.

But it is still getting warmer than I would like under heavy stress.

Edit: Here is the pic, The run got 1.428v max it turns out. Even better temps than I am getting now (not cold here anymore though). I need to get my settings like they were before, I should have never changed the profile (oops).


----------



## pshootr

Deleted/double post


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> The only that changed for me for temperatures going from ultra high to high llc, is it did stop some of the coretemp spikes (there is still a little, just not as bad).


You're right about Temp Spikes, at least that's what I kind of saw too. But the last thing I remember was High having an overall higher temps. I need to do a more in-depth testing to see about voltage/heat spikes though. The problem for me was with High LLC was that it was hard to make the CPU use the voltage I wanted. For example with Ultra High I can make my CPU use 1.512 for 4.9GHz or 1.364V for 5GHz. But with High, obviously you have to select a HUGE voltage to begin with but the problem is that the CPU tends to use a slightly higher voltage setting more often for me. So if I select 1.512V for 4.9GHz or 1.364V for 5GHz, High LLC will often use a higher vcore 1.524v or 1.548-1.560v during IBT. For now I'll continue to use Ultra-High, but I'll probably do another comparison test once the CPU is lapped and then again when I start building a custom loop.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> You're right about Temp Spikes, at least that's what I kind of saw too. But the last thing I remember was High having an overall higher temps. I need to do a more in-depth testing to see about voltage/heat spikes though. The problem for me was with High LLC was that it was hard to make the CPU use the voltage I wanted. For example with Ultra High I can make my CPU use 1.512 for 4.9GHz or 1.364V for 5GHz. But with High, obviously you have to select a HUGE voltage to begin with but the problem is that the CPU tends to use a slightly higher voltage setting more often for me. So if I select 1.512V for 4.9GHz or 1.364V for 5GHz, High LLC will often use a higher vcore 1.524v or 1.548-1.560v during IBT. For now I'll continue to use Ultra-High, but I'll probably do another comparison test once the CPU is lapped and then again when I start building a custom loop.


I'm on a custom loop so temps are in check, and it takes 1.64v on high llc for 5ghz, vdroops down to about 1.622 to be stable.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm on a custom loop so temps are in check, and it takes 1.64v on high llc for 5ghz, vdroops down to about 1.622 to be stable.


I see. 5GHz w/ 1.536v can pass IBT Maximum 20 Runs and even ~45 Runs but fails before the 50th run. Additionally system is unstable in AC:U and less performance compared to 4.8GHz/4.9GHz in 2K15. I can't really test for stability with Prime95 because temps will go beyond 70C on the core after about 30 minutes to 1 hour. So I can't tell if it needs more voltage or if it's because of temp spikes. It'll take a while to get a custom loop built. I want a 360mm, 180mm, 120mm radiator for my PC. That plus the CPU/Mosfet blocks is already $400. Add pump, fittings, water/coolant, tubes, etc and it'll cost even more. I'll only buy the 360mm radiator along with other necessary parts at first for now. Should be better than the H100i and allow me to OC a little further before I finish the build completely.


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone tried this benchmark ?

http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/x3-terran-conflict-rolling-demo-benchmark,4.html

Always thought it was aesthetically pleasing









set up should be:
Benchmark
Graphics settings:
Full screen
8x Antialiasing
16x Aniosotropic Texture Filtering
Glow enabled
More Dynamic light sorces enabled
Ship Color Variations enabled
Texture quality High
Shader quality High

To access scores you need to go to - c:\Users\?name?\Documents\Egosoft\X3TC-Demo

Don't cost nuthin'


----------



## miklkit

@pshootr I do not understand why your rig is running so hot. Keep working on case air flow.

Ayup! Just now. Gotta get a real video card.

X3 - Terran Conflict

Game Version: 1.2.0.0

Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_r8.150127-1500)
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
Graphics Card Info: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series [4095 MB] Driver: 8.17.0010.1333
CPU Info: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (8 CPUs), ~4.7GHz
Usable System Memory: 16384 MB

Video Settings During Benchmark:
Screen Resolution: 1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
Using Shader Profile: 3.0
Antialias Mode: 8x
Anisotropic Mode: 16x

Graphics & Shader Settings:
Texture Quality: high
Shader Quality: high
High Quality Bumpmaps: enabled
Environment Mapping: enabled
Glow Filter: enabled
Ship Color Variations: enabled
More Dynamic Lights: enabled
Used Vertexsize: 28 bytes

Framerates

Scene "Trade" 55.9 average fps 19.0 minimum fps 126.0 maximum fps
Scene "Fight" 120.9 average fps 46.0 minimum fps 270.0 maximum fps
Scene "Build" 169.2 average fps 98.0 minimum fps 375.0 maximum fps
Scene "Think" 76.1 average fps 40.0 minimum fps 144.0 maximum fps

Overall average framerate: 105.5 fps


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @pshootr I do not understand why your rig is running so hot. Keep working on case air flow.
> 
> Ayup! Just now. Gotta get a real video card.
> 
> X3 - Terran Conflict
> 
> Game Version: 1.2.0.0
> 
> Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_r8.150127-1500)
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> Graphics Card Info: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series [4095 MB] Driver: 8.17.0010.1333
> CPU Info: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (8 CPUs), ~4.7GHz
> Usable System Memory: 16384 MB
> 
> Video Settings During Benchmark:
> Screen Resolution: 1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
> Using Shader Profile: 3.0
> Antialias Mode: 8x
> Anisotropic Mode: 16x
> 
> Graphics & Shader Settings:
> Texture Quality: high
> Shader Quality: high
> High Quality Bumpmaps: enabled
> Environment Mapping: enabled
> Glow Filter: enabled
> Ship Color Variations: enabled
> More Dynamic Lights: enabled
> Used Vertexsize: 28 bytes
> 
> Framerates
> 
> Scene "Trade" 55.9 average fps 19.0 minimum fps 126.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Fight" 120.9 average fps 46.0 minimum fps 270.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Build" 169.2 average fps 98.0 minimum fps 375.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Think" 76.1 average fps 40.0 minimum fps 144.0 maximum fps
> 
> Overall average framerate: 105.5 fps


Interesting, thank you Mik


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup! Just now. Gotta get a real video card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> X3 - Terran Conflict
> 
> Game Version: 1.2.0.0
> 
> Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_r8.150127-1500)
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> Graphics Card Info: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series [4095 MB] Driver: 8.17.0010.1333
> CPU Info: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (8 CPUs), ~4.7GHz
> Usable System Memory: 16384 MB
> 
> Video Settings During Benchmark:
> Screen Resolution: 1920 x 1080 * [32], fullscreen
> Using Shader Profile: 3.0
> Antialias Mode: 8x
> Anisotropic Mode: 16x
> 
> Graphics & Shader Settings:
> Texture Quality: high
> Shader Quality: high
> High Quality Bumpmaps: enabled
> Environment Mapping: enabled
> Glow Filter: enabled
> Ship Color Variations: enabled
> More Dynamic Lights: enabled
> Used Vertexsize: 28 bytes
> 
> Framerates
> 
> Scene "Trade" 55.9 average fps 19.0 minimum fps 126.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Fight" 120.9 average fps 46.0 minimum fps 270.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Build" 169.2 average fps 98.0 minimum fps 375.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Think" 76.1 average fps 40.0 minimum fps 144.0 maximum fps
> 
> Overall average framerate: 105.5 fps


Let's lighten up a bit here. For those who can the humour!


Spoiler: Warning: Watch til you laugh out!


----------



## miklkit

Umm, what engine is this game using? I just ran it again checking loads, and it looks like a dud engine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone tried this benchmark ?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/x3-terran-conflict-rolling-demo-benchmark,4.html
> 
> Always thought it was aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up should be:
> Benchmark
> Graphics settings:
> Full screen
> 8x Antialiasing
> 16x Aniosotropic Texture Filtering
> Glow enabled
> More Dynamic light sorces enabled
> Ship Color Variations enabled
> Texture quality High
> Shader quality High
> 
> To access scores you need to go to - c:\Users\?name?\Documents\Egosoft\X3TC-Demo
> 
> Don't cost nuthin'


I might give it a go over the weekend, finished benching my Kaveri rig for now


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Umm, what engine is this game using? I just ran it again checking loads, and it looks like a dud engine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone tried this benchmark ?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/x3-terran-conflict-rolling-demo-benchmark,4.html
> 
> Always thought it was aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up should be:
> Benchmark
> Graphics settings:
> Full screen
> 8x Antialiasing
> 16x Aniosotropic Texture Filtering
> Glow enabled
> More Dynamic light sorces enabled
> Ship Color Variations enabled
> Texture quality High
> Shader quality High
> 
> To access scores you need to go to - c:\Users\?name?\Documents\Egosoft\X3TC-Demo
> 
> Don't cost nuthin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might give it a go over the weekend, finished benching my Kaveri rig for now
Click to expand...

It's fairly old Mik, but I still think it looks pretty neat, your thoughts?

I'd be particularly interested in seeing Kaveri numbers sgt., but please don't trouble yourself on my account


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's lighten up a bit here. For those who can the humour!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Watch til you laugh out!










.....this was great..I just woke up my entire family....thanks for that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Uh so while beginning to lap my 8350 I just noticed that in one small section of the CPU pins I seem to have some dry thermal paste on the base of the pins. I wonder when and how that happened. What's the best way to clean it?
> 
> 
> 
> A toothbrush, with alcohol?
Click to expand...

this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Btw, has anyone come across a situation where the CPU-VID would change from its stock value at boot?
> 
> I have, on two separate occations had my 8370E report a CPU-VID och 1.4V in Core Temp program where its stock VID is 1.15V.
> Those times I have my voltages adjusted by offset, to make use of CnQ.
> The scary thing is that it does not seem to be a bug in Core Temp reading but that the CPU-VID has actually changed according to the mobo,
> cause CPU-Z reports a Vcore that is relative my set voltage in bios proportionally larger by that VID offset.
> Reboot has solved it, making it have its normal VID again.
> 
> This have made be for the time being quit using CnQ and set voltages manually,
> since I'm going for 5+GHz which seems to require around 1.6V or more in load, getting a VID bug and +0.25V would be quite bad


1 turbo on = 1.4v vcore

2aod overclocking

3 non asus boards ( some ) when you change vcore it will change vid


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....this was great..I just woke up my entire family....thanks for that.


Things you see in FB.









Of which, here is another one;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoilered for being OT!


----------



## Mega Man

it dont work


----------



## mus1mus

You've seen what I mean?


----------



## Mega Man

immediately however a friend did something like that. and they made a "dead" one for looks ( no water flows through it )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

those poor poor cards..


----------



## mus1mus

This one is real. User claims temps to be in the 50's. I bet there's still some flow on them. but too little.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This one is real. User claims temps to be in the 50's. I bet there's still some flow on them. but too little.


rofl... i overlooked that at first... then i took a second look and went DOH!.... kinda sad it looks pretty decent and to see that kind of a mistake







That actually leads me to a question... has anyone noticed a difference based on how you flow the water through your blocks... as in direction making a difference... i will be doing my tommorrow as i actually have two days off... and im thinking in rear port bridge in front and out back again for the gpus... is there a difference based on direction of flow...as long as it doesnt flow right out like the picture above


----------



## Alastair

Ouch that Mistake. I wonder if people told him. I made explicitly sure I was using right input and output ports on my blocks before I even tightened down the compressions.


----------



## Mega Man

It really depends on block and video card. Though 99% of the time no


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> rofl... i overlooked that at first... then i took a second look and went DOH!.... kinda sad it looks pretty decent and to see that kind of a mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually leads me to a question... has anyone noticed a difference based on how you flow the water through your blocks... as in direction making a difference... i will be doing my tommorrow as i actually have two days off... and im thinking in rear port bridge in front and out back again for the gpus... is there a difference based on direction of flow...as long as it doesnt flow right out like the picture above


lol.

Seriously, water moves fast enough to even acquire a handful of degrees on a decent-sized loop. That wouldn't matter much, wherever direction water goes, with GPUs that already lost around 30C just by blocking them.

CPU's, every degree matters.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ouch that Mistake. I wonder if people told him. I made explicitly sure I was using right input and output ports on my blocks before I even tightened down the compressions.


We did. Fortunately.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Umm, what engine is this game using? I just ran it again checking loads, and it looks like a dud engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone tried this benchmark ?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/x3-terran-conflict-rolling-demo-benchmark,4.html
> 
> Always thought it was aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up should be:
> Benchmark
> Graphics settings:
> Full screen
> 8x Antialiasing
> 16x Aniosotropic Texture Filtering
> Glow enabled
> More Dynamic light sorces enabled
> Ship Color Variations enabled
> Texture quality High
> Shader quality High
> 
> To access scores you need to go to - c:\Users\?name?\Documents\Egosoft\X3TC-Demo
> 
> Don't cost nuthin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might give it a go over the weekend, finished benching my Kaveri rig for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fairly old Mik, but I still think it looks pretty neat, your thoughts?
> 
> I'd be particularly interested in seeing Kaveri numbers sgt., but please don't trouble yourself on my account
Click to expand...

Just starting the download for the bench now.

As for kaveri well this is what i've been up to lately: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division5_round1

Still need to work on SuperPI and Catzilla a little more but not bad for an ITX board + 120mm AIO









Hopefully i'll pair up the 295x2 with it in the next couple of weeks and see how it handles it


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Started lapping the 8350 and H100i. Got through 220-400 so far. Will do the rest when the higher grit paper arrives later this week. Contemplated on lapping the H100i or not but with only 10months left pf warranty I went with it. If anything goes wrong I'll start building the loop early.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 turbo on = 1.4v vcore
> 
> 2aod overclocking
> 
> 3 non asus boards ( some ) when you change vcore it will change vid


1. Turbo core is about the first thing I shut off so i doubt that is the issue, but it is wierd though that the VID change coincides with the VID at turbo.

2. Only time I launch AOD is to occasionally check thermal margins, all overclock is done in bios,
rendering AOD overclock useless as it relies on stock values in bios to work, i think...

3. Saberkitty r2.0 board with 2501 bios (or whatever is was, latest in other words).

I guess I'll give it a shot later on again with CnQ and offset voltages, for now i'm trying to push clocks for a high and stable 24/7 overclock.
See if I run into the problem again.

Wonder how much thermal margin I should leave if i'm counting on raised ambients when summer is coming.
If any margin, gaming and other stuff I normally do like watching movies will likely not load the cpu like prime does.
Will also have to check temps during gaming, to check that the gpu load does not overload the loop.
But I doubt that, I'd like to think the loop is fairly robust for a gaming/htpc rig...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone tried this benchmark ?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/x3-terran-conflict-rolling-demo-benchmark,4.html
> 
> Always thought it was aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up should be:
> Benchmark
> Graphics settings:
> Full screen
> 8x Antialiasing
> 16x Aniosotropic Texture Filtering
> Glow enabled
> More Dynamic light sorces enabled
> Ship Color Variations enabled
> Texture quality High
> Shader quality High
> 
> To access scores you need to go to - c:\Users\?name?\Documents\Egosoft\X3TC-Demo
> 
> Don't cost nuthin'


Here ya go mate:
Quote:


> Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_r8.150127-1500)
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> Graphics Card Info: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series [4095 MB] Driver: 8.17.0010.1333
> CPU Info: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor (8 CPUs), ~5.0GHz
> Usable System Memory: 16384 MB
> 
> Video Settings During Benchmark:
> Screen Resolution: 2560 x 1440 * [32], fullscreen
> Using Shader Profile: 3.0
> Antialias Mode: 8x
> Anisotropic Mode: 16x
> 
> Graphics & Shader Settings:
> Texture Quality: high
> Shader Quality: high
> High Quality Bumpmaps: enabled
> Environment Mapping: enabled
> Glow Filter: enabled
> Ship Color Variations: enabled
> More Dynamic Lights: enabled
> Used Vertexsize: 28 bytes
> 
> Framerates
> 
> Scene "Trade" 51.4 average fps 20.0 minimum fps 112.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Fight" 115.4 average fps 44.0 minimum fps 263.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Build" 156.1 average fps 95.0 minimum fps 373.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Think" 74.4 average fps 40.0 minimum fps 141.0 maximum fps
> 
> Overall average framerate: 99.3 fps


GPU utilisation was meh to say the least, looks like this engine/game is very much on the single threaded side of things


----------



## Mega Man

@spacebug

One thing I like about temps

Summer vs winter with few exception
If your ambient atm is 19c.... and in summer it is 23c. You just add 4c to your load temp. ...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone tried this benchmark ?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/x3-terran-conflict-rolling-demo-benchmark,4.html
> 
> Always thought it was aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up should be:
> Benchmark
> Graphics settings:
> Full screen
> 8x Antialiasing
> 16x Aniosotropic Texture Filtering
> Glow enabled
> More Dynamic light sorces enabled
> Ship Color Variations enabled
> Texture quality High
> Shader quality High
> 
> To access scores you need to go to - c:\Users\?name?\Documents\Egosoft\X3TC-Demo
> 
> Don't cost nuthin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go mate:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_r8.150127-1500)
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> Graphics Card Info: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series [4095 MB] Driver: 8.17.0010.1333
> CPU Info: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor (8 CPUs), ~5.0GHz
> Usable System Memory: 16384 MB
> 
> Video Settings During Benchmark:
> Screen Resolution: 2560 x 1440 * [32], fullscreen
> Using Shader Profile: 3.0
> Antialias Mode: 8x
> Anisotropic Mode: 16x
> 
> Graphics & Shader Settings:
> Texture Quality: high
> Shader Quality: high
> High Quality Bumpmaps: enabled
> Environment Mapping: enabled
> Glow Filter: enabled
> Ship Color Variations: enabled
> More Dynamic Lights: enabled
> Used Vertexsize: 28 bytes
> 
> Framerates
> 
> Scene "Trade" 51.4 average fps 20.0 minimum fps 112.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Fight" 115.4 average fps 44.0 minimum fps 263.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Build" 156.1 average fps 95.0 minimum fps 373.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Think" 74.4 average fps 40.0 minimum fps 141.0 maximum fps
> 
> Overall average framerate: 99.3 fps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GPU utilisation was meh to say the least, looks like this engine/game is very much on the single threaded side of things
Click to expand...

Thanks Sgt








It seems very singlecore-cpucentric doesn't it?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @spacebug
> 
> One thing I like about temps
> 
> Summer vs winter with few exception
> If your ambient atm is 19c.... and in summer it is 23c. You just add 4c to your load temp. ...


Annoys hell outta me when i have 30c+ temp swings between summer and Winter though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone tried this benchmark ?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/x3-terran-conflict-rolling-demo-benchmark,4.html
> 
> Always thought it was aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up should be:
> Benchmark
> Graphics settings:
> Full screen
> 8x Antialiasing
> 16x Aniosotropic Texture Filtering
> Glow enabled
> More Dynamic light sorces enabled
> Ship Color Variations enabled
> Texture quality High
> Shader quality High
> 
> To access scores you need to go to - c:\Users\?name?\Documents\Egosoft\X3TC-Demo
> 
> Don't cost nuthin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go mate:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (9600.winblue_r8.150127-1500)
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> Graphics Card Info: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series [4095 MB] Driver: 8.17.0010.1333
> CPU Info: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor (8 CPUs), ~5.0GHz
> Usable System Memory: 16384 MB
> 
> Video Settings During Benchmark:
> Screen Resolution: 2560 x 1440 * [32], fullscreen
> Using Shader Profile: 3.0
> Antialias Mode: 8x
> Anisotropic Mode: 16x
> 
> Graphics & Shader Settings:
> Texture Quality: high
> Shader Quality: high
> High Quality Bumpmaps: enabled
> Environment Mapping: enabled
> Glow Filter: enabled
> Ship Color Variations: enabled
> More Dynamic Lights: enabled
> Used Vertexsize: 28 bytes
> 
> Framerates
> 
> Scene "Trade" 51.4 average fps 20.0 minimum fps 112.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Fight" 115.4 average fps 44.0 minimum fps 263.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Build" 156.1 average fps 95.0 minimum fps 373.0 maximum fps
> Scene "Think" 74.4 average fps 40.0 minimum fps 141.0 maximum fps
> 
> Overall average framerate: 99.3 fps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GPU utilisation was meh to say the least, looks like this engine/game is very much on the single threaded side of things
Click to expand...

Thanks Sgt








It seems very singlecore-cpucentric doesn't it?

very much so, i didn't check CPU utilization but you can tell just because my GPU is sitting there half asleep waiting or something to do


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, so the 970 Performance board arrived yesterday.

The packaging is nice, the manual is fairly decent, the PCB is of a normal thickness and didn't appear to have much curling going on.
The heatsinks seam nicely mounted and had no rocking or looseness to them at all.

I have to admit that the board looks really good guys. Now I know that doesn't account for much, but the 8300 is arriving today, and I will begin assembly tonight








We shall see just how good this "new" board is in the coming days! I'd like to think that an early 2015 released AM3+ motherboard should be highly refined, but at $76 after incentives, who knows?

I'd add though, that I may not have the cooling to push the board to it's limits, but I'll do my best to give you guys a spot on review of how the voltage does at the highest attainable settings within thermal margins.

I will also test the limits of bus clock, etc.....

WISH ME LUCK


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so the 970 Performance board arrived yesterday.
> 
> The packaging is nice, the manual is fairly decent, the PCB is of a normal thickness and didn't appear to have much curling going on.
> The heatsinks seam nicely mounted and had no rocking or looseness to them at all.
> 
> I have to admit that the board looks really good guys. Now I know that doesn't account for much, but the 8300 is arriving today, and I will begin assembly tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see just how good this "new" board is in the coming days! I'd like to think that an early 2015 released AM3+ motherboard should be highly refined, but at $76 after incentives, who knows?
> 
> I'd add though, that I may not have the cooling to push the board to it's limits, but I'll do my best to give you guys a spot on review of how the voltage does at the highest attainable settings within thermal margins.
> 
> I will also test the limits of bus clock, etc.....
> 
> WISH ME LUCK


Pics of the board?

Would like to see it


----------



## Tasm

Enjoy...i trust Asrock.

Your cooling?

Dont forget to place a small fan at the vrm heatsink top (AMD stock cooler fan will do the job...).


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pics of the board?
> 
> Would like to see it


I'll take some pics later when I get home (at the office, waiting for the tournament to kick off







)
It definitely has a quality feel to it though. And I've been through every brand of motherboard there is, so I know when I'm getting total crap, completely off the charts high end, and somewhere in the middle. I would rate the fit and finish of this piece to be somewhere between the middle, and the extreme high end, which is where it seems to be targeted anyways.

The thickest board I ever had was an MSI Platinum 939 board, and that thing was top notch roughly 10 years ago, and the thinnest board I have ever seen was an XFX (can't recall which) that was warped right out of the box.

The board I just received looks to be right in line with my current Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5. I'll take side by side table top pics of the two PCB's beside each other late for a better comparison.

The red on the heatsinks is actually a metallic red, almost sparkly but not quite.
I am highly considering switching from blue to red LED fans in my case, and painting the yellow shroud on my tri-x with a metallic red, for something a little more aesthetically pleasing.....

I will also add, that the board is nested in a fairly dense foam tray, not just sitting in the box.
That entire foam tray in inserted into a large static bag, and that sits down on a second layer in the bottom of the box, not directly on the bottom. I think the package is pretty decent on this one.

I'll have some really nice quality pics for you guys later (my LG G3 phone takes better pics than my 16MP sony cybershot







)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pics of the board?
> 
> Would like to see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some pics later when I get home (at the office, waiting for the tournament to kick off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It definitely has a quality feel to it though. And I've been through every brand of motherboard there is, so I know when I'm getting total crap, completely off the charts high end, and somewhere in the middle. I would rate the fit and finish of this piece to be somewhere between the middle, and the extreme high end, which is where it seems to be targeted anyways.
> 
> The thickest board I ever had was an MSI Platinum 939 board, and that thing was top notch roughly 10 years ago, and the thinnest board I have ever seen was an XFX (can't recall which) that was warped right out of the box.
> 
> The board I just received looks to be right in line with my current Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5. I'll take side by side table top pics of the two PCB's beside each other late for a better comparison.
> 
> The red on the heatsinks is actually a metallic red, almost sparkly but not quite.
> I am highly considering switching from blue to red LED fans in my case, and painting the yellow shroud on my tri-x with a metallic red, for something a little more aesthetically pleasing.....
> 
> I will also add, that the board is nested in a fairly dense foam tray, not just sitting in the box.
> That entire foam tray in inserted into a large static bag, and that sits down on a second layer in the bottom of the box, not directly on the bottom. I think the package is pretty decent on this one.
> 
> I'll have some really nice quality pics for you guys later (my LG G3 phone takes better pics than my 16MP sony cybershot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

interesting.....thanks for your observations


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Started lapping the 8350 and H100i. Got through 220-400 so far. Will do the rest when the higher grit paper arrives later this week. Contemplated on lapping the H100i or not but with only 10months left pf warranty I went with it. If anything goes wrong I'll start building the loop early.


I thought you weren't supposed to lap the heatsinks?

Source.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Enjoy...i trust Asrock.
> 
> Your cooling?
> 
> Dont forget to place a small fan at the vrm heatsink top (AMD stock cooler fan will do the job...).


Tasm,

I'm using an older clc cooler made by ALC called the Vantage.

It's actually really cool in the sense that it has an LCD display with water temps, fan speed, etc. and you can also change the color from red, green, blue, and purple.

As far performance though, with my push pull fan setup, on extreme mode (which will idle at 1100 RPM, and get up to 2250~ in an effort to cool the chip) it performs about as well as an H70.

Nothing stellar at all, but also better than air.

I run my 1090T with 1.5v vcore, and 1.4v CPU-NB and it stays around 56c tops on full load fft blends, and never breaks 50c on 80% load gaming.
Luckily with the vishera, I'll have an extra 10 degrees of thermal margin (70c vs 60c), but I imagine cooling will limit my OC way before this board does. Of course that's barring that the board's power phase is as good as it is advertised to be.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to lap the heatsinks?
> 
> Source.


Ooops









I lapped my EK block, though my chip is delidded so there are much less contact area and less mounting preassure than I had when the IHS was in place.
Don't think its hurting cooling performance now...


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Tasm,
> 
> I'm using an older clc cooler made by ALC called the Vantage.
> 
> It's actually really cool in the sense that it has an LCD display with water temps, fan speed, etc. and you can also change the color from red, green, blue, and purple.
> 
> As far performance though, with my push pull fan setup, on extreme mode (which will idle at 1100 RPM, and get up to 2250~ in an effort to cool the chip) it performs about as well as an H70.
> 
> Nothing stellar at all, but also better than air.
> 
> I run my 1090T with 1.5v vcore, and 1.4v CPU-NB and it stays around 56c tops on full load fft blends, and never breaks 50c on 80% load gaming.
> Luckily with the vishera, I'll have an extra 10 degrees of thermal margin (70c vs 60c), but I imagine cooling will limit my OC way before this board does. Of course that's barring that the board's power phase is as good as it is advertised to be.


You told me last time i asked, i forgot









You shouldnt have any problem ramping the chip to 4.5/4.6.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> You told me last time i asked, i forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt have any problem ramping the chip to 4.5/4.6.


Yeah I'm pretty sure 4.6 will be a "gimme"....
4.8 should be accomplishable IF the chip can get there on 1.45v or less.
I think anything past that voltage will over saturate the cooler, and the radiator won't be able to dissipate the heat.

I get a creeping temp effect now even, where things run around 54c on max load, and then after an hour or so, you begin to see the water temp hit 40c in the radiator, then the fans go nuts, and the temp will bounce between 56c and 58c with spikes as it builds heat, and then bleeds it off again at the high fan speeds.

Then again, I haven't done a new TIM application or a radiator cleaning in 6 months!!!









I remember when my max temps were 50c under extreme load, lol.

Maybe, and I mean maybe, if I can keep this vishera around 65c, we can get something a little more serious going. At least for benching anyways.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Started lapping the 8350 and H100i. Got through 220-400 so far. Will do the rest when the higher grit paper arrives later this week. Contemplated on lapping the H100i or not but with only 10months left pf warranty I went with it. If anything goes wrong I'll start building the loop early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to lap the heatsinks?
> 
> Source.
Click to expand...

AIo =/= water blocks.

umbrella statements are bad..

according to your source it is improper to lap a bowed out AIO cooler.

fact of the matter actually is, that you don't get it flat. (source, micron microscope)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.quantummicromet.co.uk/images/SEM_copper.jpg



The point of lapping is to get copper to copper contact, which has a better heat transfer rate then any other combination reasonable used in computers (yes gold will be a better thermal conductor but it is also exceeding expensive)

the little micro grooves created by the sanding increases surface area for you TIM to get to.. resulting in greater thermal transfers

High quality blocks from EK or whoever the top brands are should not need this.

if you have a delidded chip, you best be buying a delidded block kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to lap the heatsinks?
> 
> Source.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lapped my EK block, though my chip is delidded so there are much less contact area and less mounting preassure than I had when the IHS was in place.
> Don't think its hurting cooling performance now...
Click to expand...

thought you said you had an FX...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's fairly old Mik, but I still think it looks pretty neat, your thoughts?
> 
> I'd be particularly interested in seeing Kaveri numbers sgt., but please don't trouble yourself on my account


It looks very nice for the loads it puts on the system. I can't make up my mind about the engine. It is either an old engine that is at its limits or it is a new engine that is being under stressed.

I have a collection of charts and this one seems to come closest to Portal. Valve has updated the engine used on their old games and they run quite nicely now, but have not been graphically updated. Anyhoo, the usage is similar. There is also a pre alpha demo that has similar looking charts on the Unity engine that looks similar. That one I know is poorly optimized and is constantly changing.

I am going to be an optimist and say this good looking bench is on a modern engine that is poorly optimized. It just seems to be made for low end systems.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's fairly old Mik, but I still think it looks pretty neat, your thoughts?
> 
> I'd be particularly interested in seeing Kaveri numbers sgt., but please don't trouble yourself on my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very nice for the loads it puts on the system. I can't make up my mind about the engine. It is either an old engine that is at its limits or it is a new engine that is being under stressed.
> 
> I have a collection of charts and this one seems to come closest to Portal. Valve has updated the engine used on their old games and they run quite nicely now, but have not been graphically updated. Anyhoo, the usage is similar. There is also a pre alpha demo that has similar looking charts on the Unity engine that looks similar. That one I know is poorly optimized and is constantly changing.
> 
> I am going to be an optimist and say this good looking bench is on a modern engine that is poorly optimized. It just seems to be made for low end systems.
Click to expand...

X3: Terran Conflict, is a space trading and combat simulator from German developer Egosoft and is the culmination of their X series of computer games. Wikipedia
Initial release date: October 16, 2008

Old engine.....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I tell ya.... I ran 3dmark 11 last night for the first time in a while, and I am really starting to think it's the best GPU/CPU benchmark.

The graphics are pressing enough to push a video card, but also tame enough to be enjoyable to watch. It also really let's dual GPU/s cut loose a bit.

Best part is the CPU and combined tests though.... Both tests seem to put the phenom II's, FX series, and all of intel's different offerings on their proper hierarchy.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's fairly old Mik, but I still think it looks pretty neat, your thoughts?
> 
> I'd be particularly interested in seeing Kaveri numbers sgt., but please don't trouble yourself on my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks very nice for the loads it puts on the system. I can't make up my mind about the engine. It is either an old engine that is at its limits or it is a new engine that is being under stressed.
> 
> I have a collection of charts and this one seems to come closest to Portal. Valve has updated the engine used on their old games and they run quite nicely now, but have not been graphically updated. Anyhoo, the usage is similar. There is also a pre alpha demo that has similar looking charts on the Unity engine that looks similar. That one I know is poorly optimized and is constantly changing.
> 
> I am going to be an optimist and say this good looking bench is on a modern engine that is poorly optimized. It just seems to be made for low end systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3: Terran Conflict, is a space trading and combat simulator from German developer Egosoft and is the culmination of their X series of computer games. Wikipedia
> Initial release date: October 16, 2008
> 
> Old engine.....
Click to expand...

I've spent a little time at it, not very much however. Visually it's very appealing, soundtrack is top-notch , interface takes some getting used to , gameplay fun , but slow - takes more time than I am willing to dedicate to it. If it wasn't attached to my steam account, I'd let it run while playing CSS, etc , that's about the only way my patience would bear it.


----------



## Spacebug

Flail: Yup it's an FX









The chip didn't clock worth **** when I first tested it, not much better than my previous 8350 so I thought WTH...
Maybe the cooling could be improved some by getting the waterblock straight to the die, and it would be fun to see how it goes.
If it dies then, well, i still have my 8350.

After some nerveracking hours where razors, propane torches and lapping papers were used I put the chip in the socket, mounted the WB and hit the power button.
No post, no nothing









Oh well, that was that i thought... then I noticed that the ramslots were empty









The thing booted up just fine, alot of stability tests afterwards seems to point towards a fully functioning chip.
As to temperatures I think I got better and especially more stable temps, less temp spikes than before.

Would not recommend it though, it's very easy to kill the chip...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> AIo =/= water blocks.
> 
> umbrella statements are bad..
> 
> according to your source it is improper to lap a bowed out AIO cooler.
> 
> fact of the matter actually is, that you don't get it flat. (source, micron microscope)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.quantummicromet.co.uk/images/SEM_copper.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The point of lapping is to get copper to copper contact, which has a better heat transfer rate then any other combination reasonable used in computers (yes gold will be a better thermal conductor but it is also exceeding expensive)
> 
> the little micro grooves created by the sanding increases surface area for you TIM to get to.. resulting in greater thermal transfers
> 
> High quality blocks from EK or whoever the top brands are should not need this.
> 
> if you have a delidded chip, you best be buying a delidded block kit.
> thought you said you had an FX...


I'm not sure the heat transfer for copper to copper is better than the coatings applied to the IHS and or waterblocks to be honest with you and yes the sanding flat of the chip etc means a bigger surface area so better contact but why does B Negative say that?

Also
Quote:


> *Myth: Gold is the best thermal conductor.*
> 
> *Reality*: Diamond (6-50w/cm-k, dependent on purity) is actually
> best, but too cost prohibitive. Silver (4.173w/cm-k ) is second,
> and copper (3.937w/cm-k) is a very close third.
> 
> Gold's thermal
> conductivity is 2.913w/cm-k. It's primary use in electronics is for its electrical
> conductivity and resistance to corrosion. The reason for this is
> that gold is largely chemically inert and thus will withstand
> many harsh environments. Graphite has many different thermal
> conductivity values, ranging from .6-10 w/cm-k, dependent on the
> formulation.
> 
> Sources: ai.mit.edu
> pyrographite.com


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Flail: Yup it's an FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip didn't clock worth **** when I first tested it, not much better than my previous 8350 so I thought WTH...
> Maybe the cooling could be improved some by getting the waterblock straight to the die, and it would be fun to see how it goes.
> If it dies then, well, i still have my 8350.
> 
> After some nerveracking hours with where razors, propane torches and lapping papers were used I put the chip in the socket, mounted the WB and hit the power button.
> No post, no nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, that was that i thought... then I noticed that the ramslots were empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing booted up just fine, alot of stability testa afterwards seems to point towards a fully functioning chip.
> As to temperatures I think I got better and especially more stable temps, less temp spikes than before.
> 
> Would not recommend it though, it's very easy to kill the chip...


So you delidded the FX chip? Pics?


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So you delidded the FX chip? Pics?


Didn't take any pics during the process, but if you want pics of delidded visheras just google for it, there are a few out there









I won't remove the chip just to take pics unless i get more CLU, seems I used up the last of the syringe on my last mount.
That stuff is not easy to apply btw.
I had a thermal shutdown during boot after my previous mount, good even mounting preassure and the die was covered in CLU but it seems it wouldn't stick to the waterblock.
After I removed and reapplied CLU and also paintbrushed the waterblock with CLU in the approximate area that the die would sit in I got good and stable temps, better than ever actually.
So it seems to be critical that the liquid metal sticks good to the two surfaces, and not just touching because of preassure.

I tried a few normal thermal pastes also but they did not give much different temps than before with the IHS,
so I can't say that the better temps were from delidding or the switch to CLU for TIM...

I also tried switching to my 8350 (with lapped IHS) and CLU but I could not get it stable any higher than before lapping and CLU, 4950ish MHz.
More than that would not get stable, and temps would go haywire at over 1.6V Vcore.
This delidded 8370E is different, good temps now at 1.6V, will soon be trying higher.
Will be interesting to see when temps go haywire here...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> AIo =/= water blocks.
> 
> umbrella statements are bad..
> 
> according to your source it is improper to lap a bowed out AIO cooler.
> 
> fact of the matter actually is, that you don't get it flat. (source, micron microscope)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.quantummicromet.co.uk/images/SEM_copper.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The point of lapping is to get copper to copper contact, which has a better heat transfer rate then any other combination reasonable used in computers (yes gold will be a better thermal conductor but it is also exceeding expensive)
> 
> the little micro grooves created by the sanding increases surface area for you TIM to get to.. resulting in greater thermal transfers
> 
> High quality blocks from EK or whoever the top brands are should not need this.
> 
> if you have a delidded chip, you best be buying a delidded block kit.
> thought you said you had an FX...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the heat transfer for copper to copper is better than the coatings applied to the IHS and or waterblocks to be honest with you and yes the sanding flat of the chip etc means a bigger surface area so better contact but why does B Negative say that?
> 
> Also
> the reason Nickle is used as a plating, it is less susceptible to corrosion and oxidation
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Myth: Gold is the best thermal conductor.*
> 
> *Reality*: Diamond (6-50w/cm-k, dependent on purity) is actually
> best, but too cost prohibitive. Silver (4.173w/cm-k ) is second,
> and copper (3.937w/cm-k) is a very close third.
> 
> Gold's thermal
> conductivity is 2.913w/cm-k. It's primary use in electronics is for its electrical
> conductivity and resistance to corrosion. The reason for this is
> that gold is largely chemically inert and thus will withstand
> many harsh environments. Graphite has many different thermal
> conductivity values, ranging from .6-10 w/cm-k, dependent on the
> formulation.
> 
> Sources: ai.mit.edu
> pyrographite.com
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

broken link???

they are missing a very very important piece of information there.. the Karat of the gold, it actually matters. also does the sub-strait used to bond the gold into an Alloy

there is a reason gold is used for internal plating on connections, as it has a better conductivity then lead or nickle, it also has the down side of being VERY VERY malleable and soft in near pure forms.

it would be economically illogical to use greater then plating with 18k gold.. it costs too much and it is too soft to use in a near pure form.

your source references water-blocks not AIOs, as i said earlier good quality blocks should no need this.. its harder for a big piece of metal that is CnC'd to warp compared to a punched out piece of sheet metal.

I've seen the odd block that is ment for delidded chips. but most delid kits are just different space mounting hardware.

there are also other concerns with lapping an AIO, as in making sure you don't lap down to the screws holding the cold plate on. But every AIO i've used has had a copper cold plate, nothing wrong with scuffing it up a little to as those groove i spoke about earlier.

they literally only need a minuet fraction of the attention a CPU IHS would require . handful of laps and you are done unless the cold plate is warped. you only need to scuff these up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Flail: Yup it's an FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip didn't clock worth **** when I first tested it, not much better than my previous 8350 so I thought WTH...
> Maybe the cooling could be improved some by getting the waterblock straight to the die, and it would be fun to see how it goes.
> If it dies then, well, i still have my 8350.
> 
> After some nerveracking hours where razors, propane torches and lapping papers were used I put the chip in the socket, mounted the WB and hit the power button.
> No post, no nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, that was that i thought... then I noticed that the ramslots were empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing booted up just fine, alot of stability tests afterwards seems to point towards a fully functioning chip.
> As to temperatures I think I got better and especially more stable temps, less temp spikes than before.
> 
> Would not recommend it though, it's very easy to kill the chip...


i call BS.. FX chips are Solders to their IHS and i don't think a propane torch would undo that solder without damaging the chip to death


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> broken link???
> 
> they are missing a very very important piece of information there.. the Karat of the gold, it actually matters. also does the sub-strait used to bond the gold into an Alloy
> 
> there is a reason gold is used for internal plating on connections, as it has a better conductivity then lead or nickle, it also has the down side of being VERY VERY malleable and soft in near pure forms.
> 
> it would be economically illogical to use greater then plating with 18k gold.. it costs too much and it is too soft to use in a near pure form.
> 
> your source references water-blocks not AIOs, as i said earlier good quality blocks should no need this.. its harder for a big piece of metal that is CnC'd to warp compared to a punched out piece of sheet metal.
> 
> I've seen the odd block that is ment for delidded chips. but most delid kits are just different space mounting hardware.
> 
> there are also other concerns with lapping an AIO, as in making sure you don't lap down to the screws holding the cold plate on. But every AIO i've used has had a copper cold plate, nothing wrong with scuffing it up a little to as those groove i spoke about earlier.
> 
> they literally only need a minuet fraction of the attention a CPU IHS would require . handful of laps and you are done unless the cold plate is warped. you only need to scuff these up.
> i call BS.. FX chips are Solders to their IHS and i don't think a propane torch would undo that solder without damaging the chip to death


I seen a thread on de lidding these and patently that's the issue it's extremely hard to melt the dinner and not kill the chip....trying to remember where I seen the thread...I'll look and see if I can find it...it had pictures of the finished delid and pictures supposedly of the before and after temps


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i call BS.. FX chips are Solders to their IHS and i don't think a propane torch would undo that solder without damaging the chip to death


I'm not the only one who has delidded a soldered cpu you know.
It is harder than your average intel chip that is not soldered, but it is not impossible.

If you manage to delid it and it survives, care has to be taken when mounting so as to not crack the die from too much or uneven preassure.
It just so happens that my EK supremacy kit seems to work fine, the space lost when the IHS is gone seems to be enough to reduce the mounting preassure.
I just crank the thumb-nuts to the bottom, carefully and even, and it works, after a few remounts.
I would not dare doing too many remounts though, naked dies are far more fragile than an IHS equipped CPU...

EDIT: getting the solder to melt is one thing, another is where you cut through the silicone glue around the IHS, there are surface mounted components just past the glue, care has to be taken to not cut too deep...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> [
> 
> i call BS.. FX chips are Solders to their IHS and i don't think a propane torch would undo that solder without damaging the chip to death


This guy here does it all the time. http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=8577
This one actually died on him which is a pitty but he has since done another 9590 and it lived. It really is quite easy, the only issue I found with the FX is that the caps are so close to the glue it's too easy to knock one loose. I have done older AMD chips though









EDIT: here's another link showing you what he does http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=230&t=8321


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Meanwhile in B-Smitty land....

TONIGHT'S PLANS INCLUDE BUT ARE NOT LIMITED TO:

Basketball, beer, building the beast, and booty!


----------



## Johan45

Sounds like a plan, I could do without the BB though.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like a plan, I could do without the BB though.


It'll just be background noise for tonight.

The real tournament starts tomorrow for me, when DUKE plays









The highlights of the evening will be HOPEFULLY firing up this vishera and landing in my female afterwards


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some pics later when I get home (at the office, waiting for the tournament to kick off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It definitely has a quality feel to it though. And I've been through every brand of motherboard there is, so I know when I'm getting total crap, completely off the charts high end, and somewhere in the middle. I would rate the fit and finish of this piece to be somewhere between the middle, and the extreme high end, which is where it seems to be targeted anyways.
> 
> The thickest board I ever had was an MSI Platinum 939 board, and that thing was top notch roughly 10 years ago, and the thinnest board I have ever seen was an XFX (can't recall which) that was warped right out of the box.
> 
> The board I just received looks to be right in line with my current Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5. I'll take side by side table top pics of the two PCB's beside each other late for a better comparison.
> 
> The red on the heatsinks is actually a metallic red, almost sparkly but not quite.
> I am highly considering switching from blue to red LED fans in my case, and painting the yellow shroud on my tri-x with a metallic red, for something a little more aesthetically pleasing.....
> 
> I will also add, that the board is nested in a fairly dense foam tray, not just sitting in the box.
> That entire foam tray in inserted into a large static bag, and that sits down on a second layer in the bottom of the box, not directly on the bottom. I think the package is pretty decent on this one.
> 
> I'll have some really nice quality pics for you guys later (my LG G3 phone takes better pics than my 16MP sony cybershot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Can't wait for the pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you weren't supposed to lap the heatsinks?
> 
> Source.


Went with it anyway. There are people who had various deformity/unevenness with the H100i waterblock and I marked the copper plate with my permanent marker so I just went with it. Both my CPU and Waterblock surface was convex. The 8350 was convex yet the highest point of the IHS wasn't even centered. As for the H100i it seems one of the corners is more concave even after a bit of lapping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AIo =/= water blocks.
> 
> umbrella statements are bad..
> 
> according to your source it is improper to lap a bowed out AIO cooler.
> 
> fact of the matter actually is, that you don't get it flat. (source, micron microscope)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.quantummicromet.co.uk/images/SEM_copper.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The point of lapping is to get copper to copper contact, which has a better heat transfer rate then any other combination reasonable used in computers (yes gold will be a better thermal conductor but it is also exceeding expensive)
> 
> the little micro grooves created by the sanding increases surface area for you TIM to get to.. resulting in greater thermal transfers
> 
> High quality blocks from EK or whoever the top brands are should not need this.
> 
> if you have a delidded chip, you best be buying a delidded block kit.
> thought you said you had an FX...


Didn't delid chip, but thanks for the explanation.

Some people make the waterblock convex on purpose I think. Something to do with more contact/pressure in the center of the chip. I think it's more useful for non lapped Intel CPUs due to their more common concave IHS. Whatever the case what's done is done. Unless I literally broke the AiO temps are bound to have improved at least by the lapping of the CPU. Like FLail said, only problem is sanding down to the screws holding in the plate but the screws are recessed nearly a 'mm' which I doubt I can sand without putting in that much effort. Higher end blocks, maybe like the supremacy evo I'm thinking of getting, should have a very flat clean surface I think. Compared to that the H100i block wasn't and it was quite dirty looking too. The pre-installed thermal paste also left an ugly black smear that would not go away no matter how much I cleaned it. People seem to get improvements lapping their stock/aftermarket heatsinks so I think the same might happen with the AiOs. Only thing I'm scared about is putting the right amount of TIM when this is done. I'll probably use a flat plexiglass/glass slab and practice different tiny amount of TIM to see which covers the surface completely thinly.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Only thing I'm scared about is putting the right amount of TIM when this is done. I'll probably use a flat plexiglass/glass slab and practice different tiny amount of TIM to see which covers the surface completely thinly.


Just put a good sized( small pea) gob on there and clamp it down. I do this almost daily anymore, the only thing to watch is even pressure when mounting the AIO which can be a pain at time. The FX have a fairly large IHS so they need more TIM than a 4790K would.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just put a good sized( small pea) gob on there and clamp it down. I do this almost daily anymore, the only thing to watch is even pressure when mounting the AIO which can be a pain at time. The FX have a fairly large IHS so they need more TIM than a 4790K would.


On that note;

I am using AS5 cause I just happen to already have some...

If I notice this thing is cooking with a decent overclock, is there a TIM that will legitimately buy be some thermal headroom, or are we talking 1-2c between AS5 and the top dog paste out there?


----------



## Johan45

AS5 is still OK, I use Gelid just because it's cheap and easy to clean up. From best to worst you're looking at 5c. The crucial part is the mounting.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This guy here does it all the time. http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=8577
> This one actually died on him which is a pitty but he has since done another 9590 and it lived. It really is quite easy, the only issue I found with the FX is that the caps are so close to the glue it's too easy to knock one loose. I have done older AMD chips though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: here's another link showing you what he does http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=230&t=8321


That guy is a friend of mine and he is just awesome!!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just put a good sized( small pea) gob on there and clamp it down. I do this almost daily anymore, the only thing to watch is even pressure when mounting the AIO which can be a pain at time. The FX have a fairly large IHS so they need more TIM than a 4790K would.


Thanks. I've been using small pea sized for a while now. When I took off the H100i and CPU for lapping I saw that the paste spread all the way to the edge. This means applied good pressure to the heatsink or I used a little too much. With both CPU and Heatsink lapped I wonder if the paste would spread even more and maybe past the edges. Hence why I want to practice a little.


----------



## Alastair

Well the final news update. Gurty you paying attention? 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V is stable. Passed Very High more than 20 times cause I have run so many tests trying to lock down other speeds. You were interested in getting a new chip. I say do it. See where the Kitty can take her. If I can get 4.95GHz for 1.4625V you should definitely be able to get 5.









To add to the rest of the overclocking shenanigans! 2700MHz NB 20 V.High stable at 1.3375V. Ram 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T stable 20 runs V.High at 1.8V. Can't get 2400 stable with 1.8V with 11-12-11-31 or 11-11-12-31 or 11-12-12-31 (yes I know high ram voltage. But I have run up 1.85V without fear. Temps are in control. Besides DDR3 used to be 1.8 anyway.)

In order to test for memory stability. I will run 10x maximum runs. That will test all 16GB and I will use MemTest to test overnight.

I will post screenies of my latest completed run shortly + some benches! Just need to reconnect my Windows 8 drive.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the final news update. Gurty you paying attention? 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V is stable. Passed Very High more than 20 times cause I have run so many tests trying to lock down other speeds. You were interested in getting a new chip. I say do it. See where the Kitty can take her. If I can get 4.95GHz for 1.4625V you should definitely be able to get 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add to the rest of the overclocking shenanigans! 2700MHz NB 20 V.High stable at 1.3375V. Ram 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T stable 20 runs V.High at 1.8V. Can't get 2400 stable with 1.8V with 11-12-11-31 or 11-11-12-31 or 11-12-12-31 (yes I know high ram voltage. But I have run up 1.85V without fear. Temps are in control. Besides DDR3 used to be 1.8 anyway.)
> 
> In order to test for memory stability. I will run 10x maximum runs. That will test all 16GB and I will use MemTest to test overnight.
> 
> I will post screenies of my latest completed run shortly + some benches! Just need to reconnect my Windows 8 drive.


I thought it was DDR2 for 1.8v(2.5v) and DDR3 was 1.65v,1.5v,1.35v...Good news is DDR3 is supposed to withstand up to 1.975v before it starts to get permanently damaged


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well the final news update. Gurty you paying attention? 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V is stable. Passed Very High more than 20 times cause I have run so many tests trying to lock down other speeds. You were interested in getting a new chip. I say do it. See where the Kitty can take her. If I can get 4.95GHz for 1.4625V you should definitely be able to get 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add to the rest of the overclocking shenanigans! 2700MHz NB 20 V.High stable at 1.3375V. Ram 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T stable 20 runs V.High at 1.8V. Can't get 2400 stable with 1.8V with 11-12-11-31 or 11-11-12-31 or 11-12-12-31 (yes I know high ram voltage. But I have run up 1.85V without fear. Temps are in control. Besides DDR3 used to be 1.8 anyway.)
> 
> In order to test for memory stability. I will run 10x maximum runs. That will test all 16GB and I will use MemTest to test overnight.
> 
> I will post screenies of my latest completed run shortly + some benches! Just need to reconnect my Windows 8 drive.


Sounds good man!!
That's a nice clock for the voltage based on chips I've seen....

I am throwing my box together with the 8300 tonight on that ASRock board I ordered. I am hoping for 4.8 on 1.45v, but am realistically expecting something like 4.6 on 1.4-1.425v.

I may trouble you for a few settings later if you don't mind... just to gain some ground.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well the final news update. Gurty you paying attention? 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V is stable. Passed Very High more than 20 times cause I have run so many tests trying to lock down other speeds. You were interested in getting a new chip. I say do it. See where the Kitty can take her. If I can get 4.95GHz for 1.4625V you should definitely be able to get 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add to the rest of the overclocking shenanigans! 2700MHz NB 20 V.High stable at 1.3375V. Ram 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T stable 20 runs V.High at 1.8V. Can't get 2400 stable with 1.8V with 11-12-11-31 or 11-11-12-31 or 11-12-12-31 (yes I know high ram voltage. But I have run up 1.85V without fear. Temps are in control. Besides DDR3 used to be 1.8 anyway.)
> 
> In order to test for memory stability. I will run 10x maximum runs. That will test all 16GB and I will use MemTest to test overnight.
> 
> I will post screenies of my latest completed run shortly + some benches! Just need to reconnect my Windows 8 drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was DDR2 for 1.8v(2.5v) and DDR3 was 1.65v,1.5v,1.35v...Good news is DDR3 is supposed to withstand up to 1.975v before it starts to get permanently damaged
Click to expand...

Some of the first Corsair XMS3 was 1600MHz @1.8V 999-24. This was back when XMS still got the DHX cooler treatment and before XMS went all cheap and entry level.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well the final news update. Gurty you paying attention? 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V is stable. Passed Very High more than 20 times cause I have run so many tests trying to lock down other speeds. You were interested in getting a new chip. I say do it. See where the Kitty can take her. If I can get 4.95GHz for 1.4625V you should definitely be able to get 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add to the rest of the overclocking shenanigans! 2700MHz NB 20 V.High stable at 1.3375V. Ram 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T stable 20 runs V.High at 1.8V. Can't get 2400 stable with 1.8V with 11-12-11-31 or 11-11-12-31 or 11-12-12-31 (yes I know high ram voltage. But I have run up 1.85V without fear. Temps are in control. Besides DDR3 used to be 1.8 anyway.)
> 
> In order to test for memory stability. I will run 10x maximum runs. That will test all 16GB and I will use MemTest to test overnight.
> 
> I will post screenies of my latest completed run shortly + some benches! Just need to reconnect my Windows 8 drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good man!!
> That's a nice clock for the voltage based on chips I've seen....
> 
> I am throwing my box together with the 8300 tonight on that ASRock board I ordered. I am hoping for 4.8 on 1.45v, but am realistically expecting something like 4.6 on 1.4-1.425v.
> 
> I may trouble you for a few settings later if you don't mind... just to gain some ground.
Click to expand...

If your chip is as good as the rest of the new chips out there. 4.6 @ less than 1.3V is possible. I will just copy paste from a post of mine about two weeks ago when I got the chip. (to think it has taken me about two weeks to tweak this chip to where I wanted it)

"4.6GHz passed preliminary 10 very high runs with 1.332V."

I won't guarantee you will get results like this.
1 I have custom water and you are on a thin CLC.
2. Our boards are different. Schrödinger's Law states that your board is worse and better than mine at the same time. We won't know which it really is though however until we test it.








3. Even all though a lot of the chips coming from AMD are great these days, there are still bound to be borked chips out there and the fact your are purchasing a lower binned model increases your chance of getting a borked chip. But thanks to the law above. Your chip is Golden and a pig at the same time until we test it!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Some of the first Corsair XMS3 was 1600MHz @1.8V 999-24. This was back when XMS still got the DHX cooler treatment and before XMS went all cheap and entry level.


JDEC considers 1.575v to be the safest max voltage for DDR3 when absolute safety is required. But as I said DDR3 should not get damaged as long as they stay at 1.975v or less. That doesn't mean they will work as they should all the time though. As long as your RAM can stay stable at those voltages with no errors then no one should stop you from using higher voltages. Just rewriting things I've read on the internet.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Some of the first Corsair XMS3 was 1600MHz @1.8V 999-24. This was back when XMS still got the DHX cooler treatment and before XMS went all cheap and entry level.
> 
> 
> 
> JDEC considers 1.575v to be the safest max voltage for DDR3 when absolute safety is required. But as I said DDR3 should not get damaged as long as they stay at 1.975v or less. That doesn't mean they will work as they should all the time though. As long as your RAM can stay stable at those voltages with no errors then no one should stop you from using higher voltages. Just rewriting things I've read on the internet.
Click to expand...

yeah i know what jdec states. Hence I have no fear of running High voltages. And since I have yet to kill or damage a kit at these voltages (8 kits of Vengeance of varying speeds) I am not to worried.

Some of you recall I sent one of my kits in for RMA due to instability. Well the shop tested the ram and sent it back to me cause it passed. Was a problem on my end it seems cause these are working just fine again. (maybe I borked my 8350's IMC from top high voltage?)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yeah i know what jdec states. Hence I have no fear of running High voltages. And since I have yet to kill or damage a kit at these voltages (8 kits of Vengeance of varying speeds) I am not to worried.
> 
> Some of you recall I sent one of my kits in for RMA due to instability. Well the shop tested the ram and sent it back to me cause it passed. Was a problem on my end it seems cause these are working just fine again. (maybe I borked my 8350's IMC from top high voltage?)


At least they are working for you after you returned them. I have read so many stories where companies don't check the RMAed product deep enough where they return it and the problem still exists. Technically my RAM can't run at it's advertised 2400MHz speed without getting tons of errors on Memtest. That's why I'm running it at CAS 9 2133MHz as it passes memtest and other stability tests along my OC. I'll RMA eventually though as I'd like to get my 8350 to run with 2400MHz.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This guy here does it all the time. http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=8577
> This one actually died on him which is a pitty but he has since done another 9590 and it lived. It really is quite easy, the only issue I found with the FX is that the caps are so close to the glue it's too easy to knock one loose. I have done older AMD chips though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: here's another link showing you what he does http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=230&t=8321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy is a friend of mine and he is just awesome!!
Click to expand...

Ya him ,Scotty and Bones hang out at OCF quite a bit. They're a good bunch. You in for their spring classic bench off?


----------



## zila

Yup, those are my buddies. Awesome bunch of guys. I'm not in the bench off but I am a Mod over at CP.


----------



## hawker-gb

Hello again guys.
I must bother you with,i hope, final rig for my friend.









ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0, AM3+
AMD FX-Series X8 8370
Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB GDDR5, 1024 -bit
Samsung SSD 500GB 840 EVO Basic
4x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz
Thermaltake Level 10 GT, Big tower, ATX,E-ATX,µATX
SEASONIC 1050W, SS-1050XM,
HDD WD 4TB, WD4003FZEX,
Corsair Hydro Series H110

That rig would be used for Adobe indesign,illustrator,video rendering and gaming. All in one.

Am i missing something?
Do you have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Hello again guys.
> I must bother you with,i hope, final rig for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0, AM3+
> AMD FX-Series X8 8370
> Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB GDDR5, 1024 -bit
> Samsung SSD 500GB 840 EVO Basic
> 4x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz
> Thermaltake Level 10 GT, Big tower, ATX,E-ATX,µATX
> SEASONIC 1050W, SS-1050XM,
> HDD WD 4TB, WD4003FZEX,
> Corsair Hydro Series H110
> 
> That rig would be used for Adobe indesign,illustrator,video rendering and gaming. All in one.
> 
> Am i missing something?
> Do you have any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Keep in mine that video card does NOT have 8GB of usuable VRAM.

It's 4GB dedicated to each GPU on the board. They use crossfire to double the bus speed, but the available memory is only 4GB....

Think RAID1 HDD setup where the drives are mirrored, versus a RAID 0 where they are one logical drive


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Didn't take any pics during the process, but if you want pics of delidded visheras just google for it, there are a few out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't remove the chip just to take pics unless i get more CLU, seems I used up the last of the syringe on my last mount.
> That stuff is not easy to apply btw.
> I had a thermal shutdown during boot after my previous mount, good even mounting preassure and the die was covered in CLU but it seems it wouldn't stick to the waterblock.
> After I removed and reapplied CLU and also paintbrushed the waterblock with CLU in the approximate area that the die would sit in I got good and stable temps, better than ever actually.
> So it seems to be critical that the liquid metal sticks good to the two surfaces, and not just touching because of preassure.
> 
> I tried a few normal thermal pastes also but they did not give much different temps than before with the IHS,
> so I can't say that the better temps were from delidding or the switch to CLU for TIM...
> 
> I also tried switching to my 8350 (with lapped IHS) and CLU but I could not get it stable any higher than before lapping and CLU, 4950ish MHz.
> More than that would not get stable, and temps would go haywire at over 1.6V Vcore.
> This delidded 8370E is different, good temps now at 1.6V, will soon be trying higher.
> Will be interesting to see when temps go haywire here...


I don't understand why you delidded a soldered chip which doesn't suffer any of the issues that Intel chips do hence why they get delidded, could you explain why? are you using a naked mounting kit or reusing the IHS in which case... why?


----------



## Alastair

Well as I said! 4.95GHz! Here are some pics!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes I forgot to run CPU-Z in Windows 7, so I just ran it now on my Windows 8 system.

Two random temp spikes there. But otherwise pretty uniform.


Some Benches with Sandra. BTW I don't see people using Sandra much any more? Why not?

GFLOP's and stuffs. ~79-80 GFLOP's (Less than what IBT reports? Yeah I know IBT is unreliable. If you go to the CPU information page it says peak theoretical performance is 103GFLOP's though.)

Memory Bandwidth. ~21GB/s (Slow results. I guess Aida is better for this. But I do not have an up to date paid for version of Aida.

Latency. 50.6ns


There you have it. Will try getting a torrent version of Aida for a once off bench. Now for the all night run!


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't understand why you delidded a soldered chip which doesn't suffer any of the issues that Intel chips do hence why they get delidded, could you explain why? are you using a naked mounting kit or reusing the IHS in which case... why?


Mostly for the fun of it, and some portion of last resort cause I was disappointed in how it clocked.
I had started to get more interested in overclocking lately and bought the 8370E fairly cheap cause these new chips seemed to clock fine and with fairly low voltages.

It is a lottery and i lost, this was a pig chip needing almost 1.6V to get 5GHz stable and that got too hot for my liking.
To be fair it has the characteristics of the newer chips of low voltages but it seems to hit a wall at 4.8GHz where it took much more voltage to get stable, otherwise it would cause system freeze.
My previous 8350 behaved about the same with frequency but threw errors instead if freezing if voltages were too low.
The new chip was basically as bad/good as my previous 8350 but different behavior, about the same voltage for the same clocks in the region 4.8+GHz.

As others have pointed out, delidding has been done before so I knew it could work and I was prepared to sacrifice the chip as I had the 8350 as a spare.
I pondered around either lapping or delidding in search of little better cooling, so I could perhaps run 5GHz stable at acceptable temps.
In the end i thought "eff it" if i can get the waterblock closer to the heat source then I'll go for it.
The water is what is cooling the die, and I think it would be better, although not by much, to have die-TIM-waterblock-water and avoid having solder and a copper IHS between the die and TIM-waterblock-water...
Sure the soldered IHS is much better than the way intel chips are made, but would it be better with no IHS at all?

Anyhow, it all turned out fine, the chip survived and is running fine now.
Voltage requirements for the same frequency has not changed but it runs about 5 degrees cooler than before the de-lid, however, I'm not sure if that is all due to the de-lid or not.
Because shortly after the de-lid, had basically just verified that the chip worked, I rebuilt the PC, this time adding waterblocks to the saberkitty and a fan blowing on the back of the socket.
So any temperature drop could have been caused by any of these modifications, or most likely a combination of them all...

I mount the EK supremacy waterblock with its standard AMD mounting kit to the naked die with CLU in between.
With the IHS gone the waterblock sits a little deeper than before, thereby loosing some mounting pressure from the springs.
I'm not sure how much pressure a naked die should have but I'm driving the mounting nuts until they stop, in small and even increments.
That way i would think that is is even mounting pressure from all springs, as the nuts are all tightened down to the bottom.
I have not yet cracked the die at least but i guess there is a real possibility, though I suspect it is more dangerous to have uneven preassure than too much and even pressure.

As I said before, I do NOT recommend this but it is not impossible.
You just have to be willing to potentially kill the chip, but then again, how is this any different from say suicide runs pumping insane voltages through a chip?
All in the name of good fun eh?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> AS5 is still OK, I use Gelid just because it's cheap and easy to clean up. From best to worst you're looking at 5c. The crucial part is the mounting.


nothing wrong with AS5 other than the curing time.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't understand why you delidded a soldered chip which doesn't suffer any of the issues that Intel chips do hence why they get delidded, could you explain why? are you using a naked mounting kit or reusing the IHS in which case... why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly for the fun of it, and some portion of last resort cause I was disappointed in how it clocked.
> I had started to get more interested in overclocking lately and bought the 8370E fairly cheap cause these new chips seemed to clock fine and with fairly low voltages.
> 
> It is a lottery and i lost, this was a pig chip needing almost 1.6V to get 5GHz stable and that got too hot for my liking.
> To be fair it has the characteristics of the newer chips of low voltages but it seems to hit a wall at 4.8GHz where it took much more voltage to get stable, otherwise it would cause system freeze.
> My previous 8350 behaved about the same with frequency but threw errors instead if freezing if voltages were too low.
> The new chip was basically as bad/good as my previous 8350 but different behavior, about the same voltage for the same clocks in the region 4.8+GHz.
> 
> As others have pointed out, delidding has been done before so I knew it could work and I was prepared to sacrifice the chip as I had the 8350 as a spare.
> I pondered around either lapping or delidding in search of little better cooling, so I could perhaps run 5GHz stable at acceptable temps.
> In the end i thought "eff it" if i can get the waterblock closer to the heat source then I'll go for it.
> The water is what is cooling the die, and I think it would be better, although not by much, to have die-TIM-waterblock-water and avoid having solder and a copper IHS between the die and TIM-waterblock-water...
> Sure the soldered IHS is much better than the way intel chips are made, but would it be better with no IHS at all?
> 
> Anyhow, it all turned out fine, the chip survived and is running fine now.
> Voltage requirements for the same frequency has not changed but it runs about 5 degrees cooler than before the de-lid, however, I'm not sure if that is all due to the de-lid or not.
> Because shortly after the de-lid, had basically just verified that the chip worked, I rebuilt the PC, this time adding waterblocks to the saberkitty and a fan blowing on the back of the socket.
> So any temperature drop could have been caused by any of these modifications, or most likely a combination of them all...
> 
> I mount the EK supremacy waterblock with its standard AMD mounting kit to the naked die with CLU in between.
> With the IHS gone the waterblock sits a little deeper than before, thereby loosing some mounting pressure from the springs.
> I'm not sure how much pressure a naked die should have but I'm driving the mounting nuts until they stop, in small and even increments.
> That way i would think that is is even mounting pressure from all springs, as the nuts are all tightened down to the bottom.
> I have not yet cracked the die at least but i guess there is a real possibility, though I suspect it is more dangerous to have uneven preassure than too much and even pressure.
> 
> As I said before, I do NOT recommend this but it is not impossible.
> You just have to be willing to potentially kill the chip, but then again, how is this any different from say suicide runs pumping insane voltages through a chip?
> All in the name of good fun eh?
Click to expand...

Well honestly you probably hurt the cooling performance more than you improved it. Because on FX you have a pretty close to optimum transfer medium. Die> solder>IHS>Heatsink. Now the IHS gives better surface area for better heat dissipation. So you have removed a lot of contact area that could of essentially aided your transfer of heat. I think it would have been better to lap honestly. As I understand it rule of thumb goes.

Soldered IHS> Delidding non-soldered chip> un-soldered IHS.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> [/SPOILER] Well honestly you probably hurt the cooling performance more than you improved it. Because on FX you have a pretty close to optimum transfer medium. Die> solder>IHS>Heatsink. Now the IHS gives better surface area for better heat dissipation. So you have removed a lot of contact area that could of essentially aided your transfer of heat. I think it would have been better to lap honestly. As I understand it rule of thumb goes.
> 
> Soldered IHS> Delidding non-soldered chip> un-soldered IHS.


Afterwards I lapped the old 8350 to see if I could improve that some, but that did not bring any improvements in temps or overclock margin compared to my old notes from before when the saberkitty had stock heatsinks and no fan under socket.
Not one degree better.
Sure, I had not taken notes of ambient temp so there are room for errors here, but still.
And that IHS has not flat by any means, hell almost 2 hours for nothing lapping that IHS, most of that time spent on 240 grit getting it flat.
Then some quick passes on higher grits to get polished surface.

I'm not saying that lapping would not work better on the new chip, it might have, they are different chips after all, but i went for de-lid instead.

Btw Alastair your chip looks pretty good








Good overclock and very sane voltages, wonder what it would do on a better board and moar Vcore


----------



## Tasm

The best IMHO:

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=3&id=42


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> [/SPOILER] Well honestly you probably hurt the cooling performance more than you improved it. Because on FX you have a pretty close to optimum transfer medium. Die> solder>IHS>Heatsink. Now the IHS gives better surface area for better heat dissipation. So you have removed a lot of contact area that could of essentially aided your transfer of heat. I think it would have been better to lap honestly. As I understand it rule of thumb goes.
> 
> Soldered IHS> Delidding non-soldered chip> un-soldered IHS.


This.... But oh well, whatever floats your boat I guess, it makes sense on the intel chips but with there being metal to die contact I don't see much of an issue. I need about 1.6v to keep my 5ghz stable (to my preference i.e. pass 20 runs very high as a minimum.) but it's been pointed out to me that my issue appears to be heat.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> .... but it's been pointed out to me that my issue appears to be heat.


With the FX chips, isn't it always


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> With the FX chips, isn't it always


Probably so but I've noticed that my chip goes mental when my coolant is hot. passes test on first boot nice and cold, after 20 passes, retest fail, retest, fail, retest fail, leave for a few hours, test pass...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Hello again guys.
> I must bother you with,i hope, final rig for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0, AM3+
> AMD FX-Series X8 8370
> Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB GDDR5, 1024 -bit
> Samsung SSD 500GB 840 EVO Basic
> 4x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz
> Thermaltake Level 10 GT, Big tower, ATX,E-ATX,µATX
> SEASONIC 1050W, SS-1050XM,
> HDD WD 4TB, WD4003FZEX,
> Corsair Hydro Series H110
> 
> That rig would be used for Adobe indesign,illustrator,video rendering and gaming. All in one.
> 
> Am i missing something?
> Do you have any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have added Video rendering. hmm









Have a read at this: http://blogs.adobe.com/aftereffects/2012/05/gpu-cuda-opengl-features-in-after-effects-cs6.html

And This: http://blogs.adobe.com/premierepro/2011/02/cuda-mercury-playback-engine-and-adobe-premiere-pro.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yup, those are my buddies. Awesome bunch of guys. I'm not in the bench off but I am a Mod over at CP.


Oh yeah you're the big green eye.eye remember now.


----------



## zila

Yup, that's me...........LOL


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Answered so edited


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, so I don't think I'll be getting the rig up and running tonight, but I did get around to completely unpackaging the board and CPU....

First of all, the board is pretty nice. It doesn't have any warpage or bent over caps, or anything of that nature.
The heatsinks really look good, and the sockets are properly set and straight as they should be.
I really didn't know what to expect with this thing, and so far, at least visually, I am very pleased!!

Now onto the 8300.... since I'm not firing it up yet, not a whole lot to report, but one thing I have to comment on, is the shear size and weight of the vishera!!

WOW!

I can't be the only one who took this chip out of the package and immediately noticed how heavy it is, and how tall the shield is?

It demands respect for sure! It actually reminds me of an intel 2011 CPU in regards to surface area......

Anyways, I have plenty of great pics I need to transfer and upload (though they are clear, they are using a flash since the room was lowly lit).
I will get them up ASAP for you guys.

I am pretty sure the build won't happen until tomorrow night.


----------



## miklkit

Ok, so you guys gave me the buyems. I can resist everything except temptation, and just ordered an 8370.









If it runs like the other new generation cpus it will get at least 4.8 at a much lower temp. Since I'm running in the 1.52-1.53v range 24/7 now, is 5ghz out of the question?


----------



## mus1mus

Go get them results up guys. I have the urge to buy a new chip but still hesitant. Results my convince me though!









I am looking at the 8370E


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, so you guys gave me the buyems. I can resist everything except temptation, and just ordered an 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it runs like the other new generation cpus it will get at least 4.8 at a much lower temp. Since I'm running in the 1.52-1.53v range 24/7 now, is 5ghz out of the question?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, so you guys gave me the buyems. I can resist everything except temptation, and just ordered an 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it runs like the other new generation cpus it will get at least 4.8 at a much lower temp. Since I'm running in the 1.52-1.53v range 24/7 now, is 5ghz out of the question?


I'm nearly positive that if you you get one that is post batch 1429, you will get higher clocks at a given voltage, BUT temps will be higher than they would be on older chips at the same voltage. That's the way my post 1429's behave.
The biggest advantage they have over earlier ones is they undervolt like nobody's business.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, here are the teasers, in reverse order of course... DERP! 







[/URL]


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, here are the teasers, in reverse order of course... DERP!


Another derp!

A little caution: mind the VRM heatsink!

That's too thin to feed an FX! And rather too ugh!

This is not referring to it's looks!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Hello again guys.
> I must bother you with,i hope, final rig for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0, AM3+
> AMD FX-Series X8 8370
> Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB GDDR5, 1024 -bit
> Samsung SSD 500GB 840 EVO Basic
> 4x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz
> Thermaltake Level 10 GT, Big tower, ATX,E-ATX,µATX
> SEASONIC 1050W, SS-1050XM,
> HDD WD 4TB, WD4003FZEX,
> Corsair Hydro Series H110
> 
> That rig would be used for Adobe indesign,illustrator,video rendering and gaming. All in one.
> 
> Am i missing something?
> Do you have any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For gods sake will you just fit an nvidia card because those programs for the most part are optimized for nvidia cards.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here are the teasers, in reverse order of course... DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Awesome. So they changed the looks more like the Intel boards now I guess. Like mus said the vrm heatsink does look a little on the thin side. Probably want a fan on there. Wish the heatsink was bigger and they were connected with a heat pipe.

That board is $94.99 on Newegg and with the 10% off Coupon + $10 Rebate that makes it like ~$75 making it a good choice for the build I'm planning for another person. Better than the UD3P and 970 Gaming maybe.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> For gods sake will you just fit an nvidia card because those programs for the most part are optimized for nvidia cards.


Nat olways TRUE.

CUDA Acceleration is a function limited by plug-ins. NOT by Premier Pro. Source

Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign works even without a dedicated GPU. Can you tell how much of a difference it will make if you install one? So is jumping from a GTX750 1GB to a 4GB GTX780?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nat olways TRUE.
> 
> CUDA Acceleration is a function limited by plug-ins. NOT by Premier Pro. Source
> 
> Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign works even without a dedicated GPU. Can you tell how much of a difference it will make if you install one? So is jumping from a GTX750 1GB to a 4GB GTX780?


Yes they'll work... but if the person is using this thing for work and wants the best results then using an nvidia card is the way to go, it isn't about dedicated GPU its about GPU boosting performance of the nvidia cards.


----------



## Dohboy

Hi guys! First time poster on Overclockers.net long time lurker. Wanted to submit my CPU-Z validation for my fx-8350









http://valid.canardpc.com/tlrk81

Cheers.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

One question guys. When I put my system back together the next step will be to try my hands with FSB OCing with the FX chip for the first time. Do I need to alter PCI-E speeds/multipliers when FSB OCing?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dohboy*
> 
> Hi guys! First time poster on Overclockers.net long time lurker. Wanted to submit my CPU-Z validation for my fx-8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tlrk81
> 
> Cheers.


Cool but is it stable? ie IBT AVX or prime95 or anything?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> One question guys. When I put my system back together the next step will be to try my hands with FSB OCing with the FX chip for the first time. Do I need to alter PCI-E speeds/multipliers when FSB OCing?


PCIE speeds? nah I havent touched mine they're on 100mhz which is stock for my board, my HT and NB are both 2700mhz and my ram is 1800mhz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yes they'll work... but if the person is using this thing for work and wants the best results then using an nvidia card is the way to go, it isn't about dedicated GPU its about GPU boosting performance of the nvidia cards.


Best in terms of what?

May it GPU boost or not having a dedicated GPU, same thing applies. How much boost can you get if you have a dedicated GPU over not having one?

I can only see a smoother transition Zooming In and Out a picture in Photoshop and the like. So better cards will not produce dramatic results! So is changing from an AMD to NVidia Card.

Video Editing and Encoding is another story. But I linked you to it.

Edit:

Ever wondered why the latest Mac Pro that is advertized for Content Creation use AMD FirePros?

They surely knew better or they are wrong!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Best in terms of what?
> 
> May it GPU boost or not having a dedicated GPU, same thing applies. How much boost can you get if you have a dedicated GPU over not having one?
> 
> I can only see a smoother transition Zooming In and Out a picture in Photoshop and the like. So better cards will not produce dramatic results! So is changing from an AMD to NVidia Card.
> 
> Video Editing and Encoding is another story. But I linked you to it.


I don't get your point, regardless, i'll be fitting a 9xx series nvidia card into this rig for work and pleasure as it will be used for pretty much exactly as hawker's friend, Video rendering with premiere pro and after effects, illustrator, dream weaver, photoshop, indesign, and a load of gaming.









If the feature is there, then why not use it? Money isn't a limiting factor for his friend, so why not fit the card that will help benefit him? even if it is slightly.


----------



## Dohboy

It might be stable if I was willing to put 1.7v into, but this is a good cpu and I want to hang on to this gem for awhile.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't get your point, regardless, i'll be fitting a 9xx series nvidia card into this rig for work and pleasure as it will be used for pretty much exactly as hawker's friend, Video rendering with premiere pro and after effects, illustrator, dream weaver, photoshop, indesign, and a load of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the feature is there, then why not use it? Money isn't a limiting factor for his friend, so why not fit the card that will help benefit him? even if it is slightly.


It is simple.

Even if money is no concern, you gotta realize that the difference in performance will be negligible. Esp when there's no other rig to compare it against.

With money-no-object, I would say, Dual-Xeon 2011-v3s, 64GB ram at least, Titans at the very least, and so on. But you know where that goes.

It's just a huge waste of money for a performance difference ordinary users won't fully appreciate and utilize!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Best in terms of what?
> 
> May it GPU boost or not having a dedicated GPU, same thing applies. How much boost can you get if you have a dedicated GPU over not having one?
> 
> I can only see a smoother transition Zooming In and Out a picture in Photoshop and the like. So better cards will not produce dramatic results! So is changing from an AMD to NVidia Card.
> 
> Video Editing and Encoding is another story. But I linked you to it.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ever wondered why the latest Mac Pro that is advertized for Content Creation use AMD FirePros?
> 
> They surely knew better or they are wrong!


There are some filter/plugins that use CUDA cores in Photoshop and I believe it speeds it up quite a bit (even then I would think the file size/pixels need to be huge for CUDA to be useful). I don't really use filters or plugins in Photoshop so I don't have first hand experience. Just read something like that when researching on GPUs/Software. For Premiere Pro I believe it can use both AMD or NVIDIA (OpenGL/CUDA). Program might not support some GPUs officially but can mod a file to allow GPU usage. Can't say it's stable though.

.:edit:.

At the end it's all down to NVIDIA allowing faster zooming. Doesn't seem as much but if you're doing a large enough project zooming with just the CPU might be really slow. Having done a good amount of work on photoshop,illustrator,indesign,etc from junior high through college and even for work slow zooming/panning is a PITA. It's like trying to scroll through a page with lots of pictures with dialup


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> Even if money is no concern, you gotta realize that the difference in performance will be negligible. Esp when there's no other rig to compare it against.
> 
> With money-no-object, I would say, Dual-Xeon 2011-v3s, 64GB ram at least, Titans at the very least, and so on. But you know where that goes.
> 
> It's just a huge waste of money for a performance difference ordinary users won't fully appreciate and utilize!


I'm done with this convo for now, the programs utilize nvidia stuff so fit it, if the guy is using legit software it will be CC 2014 which use what I linked to for illustrator and probably others, i haven't checked.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm done with this convo for now, the programs utilize nvidia stuff so fit it, if the guy is using legit software it will be CC 2014 which use what I linked to for illustrator and probably others, i haven't checked.


Do Note that this is not about me defending AMD or bashing nVidia. You are simply looking at this from a pure nVidia standpoint.

While you are correct on Illustrator benefiting from nVidia's OpenGL extension at the "Experimental Acceleration" how much better it is compared to an AMD card is just one point.

And last time I checked, you recommended a GTX 980 which is purely not supported atm.

Photoshop - https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-cs6-gpu-faq1.html

Illustrator - https://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/kb/gpu-performance-preview-improvements.html
https://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/system-requirements.html

Now look at what AMD has to say:
http://www.amd.com/en-us/solutions/software-partners/adobe#adobe-solutions


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do Note that this is not about me defending AMD or bashing nVidia. You are simply looking at this from a pure nVidia standpoint.
> 
> While you are correct on Illustrator benefiting from nVidia's OpenGL extension at the "Experimental Acceleration" how much better it is compared to an AMD card is just one point.
> 
> And last time I checked, you recommended a GTX 980 which is purely not supported atm.
> 
> Photoshop - https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-cs6-gpu-faq1.html
> 
> Illustrator - https://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/kb/gpu-performance-preview-improvements.html
> https://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/system-requirements.html
> 
> Now look at what AMD has to say:
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/solutions/software-partners/adobe#adobe-solutions


----------



## Kalistoval

*Omg Microcenter has the FX8370e for $119.99*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Woooo!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Woooo!!!!


Aint it cheaper over your area for common watercooling items?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Woooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aint it cheaper over your area for common watercooling items?
Click to expand...

Limited selection though









everything here is EK or Alphacool (not that it's a bad thing) but it's mostly the expensive EK gear and next to no XSPC, Aquacomputer etc

more options is always good though


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. From the link you sent me, that seems to be the situation. But on one store, it seemed like priced the same as US figures.

As in US $100 = Aus $100 iirc. But I know your currency goes strong sometimes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. From the link you sent me, that seems to be the situation. But on one store, it seemed like priced the same as US figures.
> 
> As in US $100 = Aus $100 iirc. But I know your currency goes strong sometimes.


The Aussie dollar has dropped quite a bit lately unfortunately









hopefully it goes back up again before the end of the year though


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm nearly positive that if you you get one that is post batch 1429, you will get higher clocks at a given voltage, BUT temps will be higher than they would be on older chips at the same voltage. That's the way my post 1429's behave.
> The biggest advantage they have over earlier ones is they undervolt like nobody's business.


Looked at my 8300 pic after you posted this.... Its a 1433, so hopefully she's a goodie.


----------



## Xylonjay

Just wanted to post my CPU-Z validation after my first attempt at overclocking. System is stable after running IBT and Prime95. Not to bad for a $140 upgrade. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/ste4qq


----------



## Alastair

So guys. I left MemTest overnight. I ran 8 instances simultaneously. That spread the load across my 8 cores. Each test was 1800MB which brought my RAM usage to over 15GB for the test. The earliest errors detected were at 250% mark and some of them ran all the way to 500% and more before error's popped up. So what you guys think? Enough for stability or should I add a bit of CPU-NB/RAM voltage?


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I left MemTest overnight. I ran 8 instances simultaneously. That spread the load across my 8 cores. Each test was 1800MB which brought my RAM usage to over 15GB for the test. The earliest errors detected were at 250% run and some of them ran all the way to 500% and more before error's popped up. So what you guys think? Enough for stability or should I add a bit of CPU-NB/RAM voltage?


Was the ram itself stable in memtest at this speed before increased cpuNB speed?
If so then try higher cpuNB voltage.

It could also be that the cpuNB itself is not stable at this speed, perhaps regardless of voltage.
There is no guarantee that it will run stable at that speed, so just try it out and see if it works

Btw prime 95 custom with much RAM will load it pretty good.
A quick test to see if it is even worth it to run long memtest passes with overclocked cpuNB would be to see if it passes say 30min-1h prime95 custom with say 13500-14000MB RAM if you have 16GB.
if it doesn't pass, perhaps throws some rounding errors, then try higher cpuNB voltage, until you don't want to feed it more, perhaps it wont be stable and back down the speed until it is...

I passed 1000% on 8 instances memtest before i quit the test yesterday with cpuNB at 2600 1.275V and 2400 cas 10 RAM
Testing memtest at 2700 cpuNB now at 1.325V, that was about the minimun voltage it could pass the prime95 custom test at 2700 for me...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I left MemTest overnight. I ran 8 instances simultaneously. That spread the load across my 8 cores. Each test was 1800MB which brought my RAM usage to over 15GB for the test. The earliest errors detected were at 250% run and some of them ran all the way to 500% and more before error's popped up. So what you guys think? Enough for stability or should I add a bit of CPU-NB/RAM voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Was the ram itself stable in memtest at this speed before increased cpuNB speed?
> If so then try higher cpuNB voltage.
> 
> It could also be that the cpuNB itself is not stable at this speed, perhaps regardless of voltage.
> There is no guarantee that it will run stable at that speed, so just try it out and see if it works
> 
> Btw prime 95 custom with much RAM will load it pretty good.
> A quick test to see if it is even worth it to run long memtest passes with overclocked cpuNB would be to see if it passes say 30min-1h prime95 custom with say 13500-14000MB RAM if you have 16GB.
> if it doesn't pass, perhaps throws some rounding errors, then try higher cpuNB voltage, until you don't want to feed it more, perhaps it wont be stable and back down the speed until it is...
> 
> I passed 1000% on 8 instances memtest before i quit the test yesterday with cpuNB at 2600 1.275V and 2400 cas 10 RAM
> Testing memtest at 2700 cpuNB now at 1.325V, that was about the minimun voltage it could pass the prime95 custom test at 2700 for me...
Click to expand...

I didn't test mem test before this. Only 20x IBT very high. I know that my NB might not be guaranteed to run these speeds. Trust me I know these things about FX. This is my third Vishera chip. Both of my last chips struggled with 2700NB even with 1.5V. This one is management ing a whole lot better with 1.335V thus far.

I checked and it seems I was running the test at 1.75V in ram on not the 1.8V I had initially passed IBT stable with. Cranked her back up to 1. 8V and we will see what she can do. I decided that a mere 200% wasn't enough for me. So I will try pass a good 4 hours or more. What ever that gives me in % passes. Once I got that done I will settle in for a blend or 10 x Maximum. IBT.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Must..... leave.....

work.....

and build......

8 core system......

AHHHHH


----------



## Johan45

I feel that way every day Agent Smith. There's always something I can play with. Last night was an E6750 and I'm thinking that tinight I should try an E6700 since it has a higher multi 10x VS 8X and my crappy DDR2 is less likely to cause me problems. I know it's totally off topic but I'm just saying.


----------



## Benjiw

Room got extremely hot last night and my system kept on freezing, I need to buy a dremel and fit that 240 rad I have sitting here in the front of my case!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, it's official.....

The 1090T and Gigaboard are sold.....
I let them fly for a cool $100 to a nice guy on OCN









That thing sure did serve me well....

Mean while in the dad cave..... Vishera is patiently waiting to be brought to life









I saw some comments about the VRM heatsink on my new board. I appreciate the input, because I didn't even notice it being so thin until I read those comments. The heatsink itself as a solid mass is about the same as the one of my Gigaboard, except it does not use a heatpipe to tie into the chipset heatsink. All I can really say, is that the board is FX9 ready, so we shall see....

I am guessing that a ziptie and a 60mm fan pointed up through the "tunnel" should give it a good enough breeze to keep the heat under control.


----------



## Johan45

Don't forget the back of the board. Just as important.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

GOD! Couldn't wait for the sandpaper I ordered to arrive next week so I went to walmart.com to buy what I needed. Added to cart and went to sign in to checkout. Someone/somehow tried to 'hack' my Walmart account. Both of them. When I tried to recover my password I got a fake recovery email. Only after my second recovery try did I get the real password recovery email. The time I took recovering my password the 3000 grit sand paper is now out of stock. I swear that fool who tried getting my walmart password...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, it's official.....
> I am guessing that a ziptie and a 60mm fan pointed up through the "tunnel" should give it a good enough breeze to keep the heat under control.


Congrats and yes fan pointed through the 'tunnel' sounds like a good one as it will provide direct airflow to the metal actually touching the power delivery chips/vrm.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't forget the back of the board. Just as important.


Really?

Any good ways to cool the back?

You mean directly behind the VRMs, or the socket? I have seen a few people put fans on the rear side of the socket, but not on the VRMs.....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Really?
> 
> Any good ways to cool the back?
> 
> You mean directly behind the VRMs, or the socket? I have seen a few people put fans on the rear side of the socket, but not on the VRMs.....


I think that is what he means. Cooling the back of the mobo/socket


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I think that is what he means. Cooling the back of the mobo/socket


Well, the motherboard has a dehumidifier setting.....
Maybe I'll just run some 6" flex pipe from the floor vent directly into my side 120mm intake fan, and keep everything chilly that way!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Can any of you guys see where I went wrong here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1547040/will-this-fitting-work-on-a-rad#post_23691966

I was pretty sure I had it setup correctly...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Can any of you guys see where I went wrong here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1547040/will-this-fitting-work-on-a-rad#post_23691966
> 
> I was pretty sure I had it setup correctly...


Massive kink on the tube comperssed against the PSU, then blocking about 1/4 of the rad with the pump on top of it while its barely getting airflow to begin with....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Massive kink on the tube comperssed against the PSU, then blocking about 1/4 of the rad with the pump on top of it while its barely getting airflow to begin with....


it's not kinked but it's pretty close...and there is no airflow period yet I'm filling the loop...but I've figured out the issue...the mcp50 pump has a bad connection..if I move it just right it comes on and circulates normally...sigh thanks anyway


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, the motherboard has a dehumidifier setting.....
> Maybe I'll just run some 6" flex pipe from the floor vent directly into my side 120mm intake fan, and keep everything chilly that way!


First, my best wishes for the new rig. By the way, is the PCB thin?

The dehumidifier setting is hilarious.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> First, my best wishes for the new rig. By the way, is the PCB thin?
> 
> The dehumidifier setting is hilarious.


PCB looks to be of a standard thickness.... It does not have cheap flex to it, and is not warped in any way (as apposed to the HORRIBLE XFX and some Abit boards I have seen).

The one gripe I have heard from some users, is that the VRM sink is a little thin. I plan on blowing a fan through the "tunnel" to cool it down some more. It was even pointed out that a fan would be really good because the air will actually cool the heatsink's point of contact with the VRM's themselves.

Here is a picture to show you the board thickness and the VRM heatsink.
I will put a side by side pic up once I go to do the swap later.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> PCB looks to be of a standard thickness.... It does not have cheap flex to it, and is not warped in any way (as apposed to the HORRIBLE XFX and some Abit boards I have seen).
> 
> The one gripe I have heard from some users, is that the VRM sink is a little thin. I plan on blowing a fan through the "tunnel" to cool it down some more. It was even pointed out that a fan would be really good because the air will actually cool the heatsink's point of contact with the VRM's themselves.
> 
> Here is a picture to show you the board thickness and the VRM heatsink.
> I will put a side by side pic up once I go to do the swap later.


Thanks. I can't really tell, but i am sure that once you install it and try to put RAM on, if it's the thin variety, you will know, because it will flex. The heatsink yes, it could use more fins or mass. They sacrificed functionality for the looks. The good thing is that it's flat on top, so putting a fan there should be easier than with other heatsinks. It would be a good idea to add a fan, yes.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks. I can't really tell, but i am sure that once you install it and try to put RAM on, if it's the thin variety, you will know, because it will flex. The heatsink yes, it could use more fins or mass. They sacrificed functionality for the looks. The good thing is that it's flat on top, so putting a fan there should be easier than with other heatsinks. It would be a good idea to add a fan, yes.


The more I look at it, the more I am wondering if it is better to blow the top surface of the heatsink instead of blowing up (or down in my case since it's BTX) trough the "tunnel."

I say that because with the heatsink being thin, I would think it would be better to actually let the heat saturate the heatsink to it's outer portion and cool that, than to cut the heat dissipation off at the heals by blowing air directly over the mounted area..... Maybe I am looking to deep into though?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I am wondering if it is better to blow the top surface of the heatsink instead of blowing up (or down in my case since it's BTX) trough the "tunnel."
> 
> I say that because with the heatsink being thin, I would think it would be better to actually let the heat saturate the heatsink to it's outer portion and cool that, than to cut the heat dissipation off at the heals by blowing air directly over the mounted area..... Maybe I am looking to deep into though?


Thinking deeply is a good thing. I have a different VRM heatsinks as I have a different motherboard but mine is blowing from the top of the heatsink. Your thinking makes sense I think. Cooling from the side might cut off the heatsink from pulling heat further away from the vrm chips quickly on. By blowing air from the top it might be pulling more heat from the vrms to the heatsink and then by cooling the top it allows a longer/flowing cycle? I don't know honestly haha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks. I can't really tell, but i am sure that once you install it and try to put RAM on, if it's the thin variety, you will know, because it will flex. The heatsink yes, it could use more fins or mass. They sacrificed functionality for the looks. The good thing is that it's flat on top, so putting a fan there should be easier than with other heatsinks. It would be a good idea to add a fan, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I am wondering if it is better to blow the top surface of the heatsink instead of blowing up (or down in my case since it's BTX) trough the "tunnel."
> 
> I say that because with the heatsink being thin, I would think it would be better to actually let the heat saturate the heatsink to it's outer portion and cool that, than to cut the heat dissipation off at the heals by blowing air directly over the mounted area..... Maybe I am looking to deep into though?
Click to expand...

I will keep it straight and simple. This is what I did for mine. And it works well. If I put my hand on the part of the heatsink furthest away from the fan I can still feel the air coming through. It isn't pointing straight up. It is tilted inwards toward the motherboard a bit. So yeah I am trying to get as most of the airflow to hit as much of the heatsink as possible. Without ruining the aesthetics of my board. And it looks pretty cool.




And this 120mm blows on the back of my socket and the back now the VRM area.


----------



## MrPerforations

look what I did at 4.2...










does a fx normally beat an intel 5820 in integer maths please?

and total score of 9719 is pretty high there with i7 4770 while at 4.2 ?

the normal fx 8350 is 8987 with the stock 4770 is 9879?

it beat a 3770k at stock?

beat the fx 9370 up...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, the motherboard has a dehumidifier setting.....
> Maybe I'll just run some 6" flex pipe from the floor vent directly into my side 120mm intake fan, and keep everything chilly that way!


There is a floor vent that blows air into the front of my puter. In the winter I block it off to stop it from blowing hot air into the front of the case, but leave it open in the summer when it blows cool air into the front of the case.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> look what I did at 4.2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does a fx normally beat an intel 5820 in integer maths please?
> 
> and total score of 9719 is pretty high there with i7 4770 while at 4.2 ?
> 
> the normal fx 8350 is 8987 with the stock 4770 is 9879?
> 
> it beat a 3770k at stock?


Yes, by passmark's measure it does.


----------



## MrPerforations

getting cinebench of 668 in r15, can you cross reference with your cpu please?

scrap that seems its unstable...or though I got a 660 with it at 4.1.

still getting 9531 points with it at 4.1 ghz , which is still as good as the 9370 at 4.4 stock??

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-9370+Eight-Core&id=1989
as you can see I seem to beat up a lot of cpu's as if by magic, its so cool









any more cpu benchs please?


----------



## MrPerforations

just doing prime 95 bench on it..


----------



## MrPerforations

that bench is messed up.
Prime95 64-bit version 28.5, RdtscTiming=1

Best time for 1792K FFT length: 28.185 ms., avg: 28.761 ms.
Best time for 2048K FFT length: 31.774 ms., avg: 31.926 ms.
Best time for 2560K FFT length: 39.212 ms., avg: 40.290 ms.
Best time for 3072K FFT length: 48.427 ms., avg: 49.080 ms.
Best time for 3584K FFT length: 57.897 ms., avg: 58.431 ms.
Best time for 4096K FFT length: 60.657 ms., avg: 64.999 ms.

avg fx8350
AMD FX-8350 Eight-Core avg spd :4045
1792K =31.00
2048K=33.77
2560K= 42.60
3072K=52.34
3584K= 63.22
4096K= 71.16
odd bench marks....

sis Sandra gave me at 4050ghz 116 gips and some 64.62 gflops
the stock one at 4100ghz gives 108.90 gips and 57.11 gflops,
nice magic effect...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm nearly positive that if you you get one that is post batch 1429, you will get higher clocks at a given voltage, BUT temps will be higher than they would be on older chips at the same voltage. That's the way my post 1429's behave.
> The biggest advantage they have over earlier ones is they undervolt like nobody's business.


Well, I ordered one and got two so have to send one back.







They charged me for two.

They are both 1420 too.


----------



## 3DVu

Guys, I was wondering: Would a Gigabyte 970A-UD3P handle 5 GHZ better than a M5A97 EVO? It's a tough question which I can't answer myself.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I am on Windows 8.1 now and i never assumed i would say this but i quite like it









I installed it on my second 320gb WD black drive and it feels faster than Windows 7 and i am even on a HDD instead of my SSD. So it can only get better.

I wonder how Windows 10 would be like in the not to distant future.

Does anyone has any tips for Windows 8.1? I mean, optimizations or recommendations?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am on Windows 8.1 now and i never assumed i would say this but i quite like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed it on my second 320gb WD black drive and it feels faster than Windows 7 and i am even on a HDD instead of my SSD. So it can only get better.
> 
> I wonder how Windows 10 would be like in the not to distant future.
> 
> Does anyone has any tips for Windows 8.1? I mean, optimizations or recommendations?


Windows 10 preview is downloadable.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Guys, I was wondering: Would a Gigabyte 970A-UD3P handle 5 GHZ better than a M5A97 EVO? It's a tough question which I can't answer myself.


The FX-9590 and 9370 are missing from the CPU support list. I don't think either have enough VR to sustain 220 watt operation for long, even if the regulators are water cooled


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> The FX-9590 and 9370 are missing from the CPU support list. I don't think either have enough VR to sustain 220 watt operation for long, even if the regulators are water cooled


Most of the overclockers that have been seen in this forum have done 4.7 with the Gigabyte UD3P. According to Stilt, it has the same VRM as the Giga 990FX. I 've passed 4.5 on IBT AVX with no problem. Reports on the ASUS Evo are far less. I doubt that any of the 2 can do 5Ghz with any margin of confidence.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Windows 10 preview is downloadable.


yeah but its a preview and not fully optimized yet.

What windows do you use and did you trie W10 yet?

Btw, a few pages back i posted my benchmark score you were asking for, how did it compare to yours?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yeah but its a preview and not fully optimized yet.
> 
> What windows do you use and did you trie W10 yet?
> 
> Btw, a few pages back i posted my benchmark score you were asking for, how did it compare to yours?


I'm using 8.1 with Start8 and have 10 installed on a spare drive. They are Both god in their own way, win 8.1 is very fast to boot up and is definitely faster than win 7. Win ten seems to be just as fast as win 8.1 but it does have issues with some software I.e requires that it runs as administrato even though I'm logged in as admin.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Most of the overclockers that have been seen in this forum have done 4.7 with the Gigabyte UD3P. According to Stilt, it has the same VRM as the Giga 990FX. I 've passed 4.5 on IBT AVX with no problem. Reports on the ASUS Evo are far less. I doubt that any of the 2 can do 5Ghz with any margin of confidence.


i hit 5ghz game stable for 3 hours but would fail ibt avx very high on the 6 run as the vrm cannot take it

the best i got stable is 4.85 ghz


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> getting cinebench of 668 in r15, can you cross reference with your cpu please?
> 
> scrap that seems its unstable...or though I got a 660 with it at 4.1.
> 
> still getting 9531 points with it at 4.1 ghz , which is still as good as the 9370 at 4.4 stock??
> 
> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-9370+Eight-Core&id=1989
> as you can see I seem to beat up a lot of cpu's as if by magic, its so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any more cpu benchs please?


Here's mine from stock to 5.1.....


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Most of the overclockers that have been seen in this forum have done 4.7 with the Gigabyte UD3P. According to Stilt, it has the same VRM as the Giga 990FX. I 've passed 4.5 on IBT AVX with no problem. Reports on the ASUS Evo are far less. I doubt that any of the 2 can do 5Ghz with any margin of confidence.


Yes, same VRM configuration as 990fxa ud3.

But you need to place a small fan at the vrm heatsink top


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Guys, I was wondering: Would a Gigabyte 970A-UD3P handle 5 GHZ better than a M5A97 EVO? It's a tough question which I can't answer myself.


970-UD3P and 990FXA-UD3 have the same VRM's and are hoard coded yo throttle after around 200W-250W power draw. That limits you to about 4.8GHz.

On the Asus. It has the same or a very similar VRM set up to my M5A99FX Pro and i have manage 4.8GHz, 4.9GHz and 4.95GHz stable on my 8320, 8350and 8370 respectively. Yeah.


----------



## Pill Monster

Well the M5A97-EVO has 6+2 Digi VRM vs 8+2 on the GA, but I think the cooling may be better on the ASUS. If it makes any difference the M5A97-EVO in my specs ran a 955 @4.4Ghz for about 2 years till I upgraded. Then I dropped the clocks back to 4.2Ghz and gave it to my parents. It's still humming along....... not used for gaming ofc (except Minecraft sometimes) but just to give an idea....

The 99FX or 990X as above are prob a bit better if you're not on a supertight budget.


----------



## Tasm

I had no problem´s pushing 270-280w with the UD3p, providing the vrm heatsink is cooled


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay guys, I ran p95 all night at 4GHz on 1.3v no problem, with RAM at 2133, NB and HT stock at 2200/2600 respectively.

My question is this....

When looking at hwardware monitor, what does the CPITIN temp and package temps represent? Also, what is AUXTIN?


----------



## 3DVu

I was thinking about selling my FX chip and buying a new one, this one needs 1.6++ V (how much more, I don't dare to know) for 5 ghz and about 1.57 V for 4.9 GHZ (And it still freezes because... I don't know, VRM Maybe?)

The m5a97 evo r2.0 is a great board, but I'm not sure it's good enough for pushing a FX chip to the limit, and I was thinking to replace it with another 970 board.

Now, we ALL know the MSI 970 Gaming should be avoided at all costs, but the UD3P board should be able to handle 5 GHZ, am I wrong?

I don't want to buy a sabertooth 990FX honestly, I feel like It's too much money for an outdated chip like the FX-8350.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys, I ran p95 all night at 4GHz on 1.3v no problem, with RAM at 2133, NB and HT stock at 2200/2600 respectively.
> 
> My question is this....
> 
> When looking at hwardware monitor, what does the CPITIN temp and package temps represent? Also, what is AUXTIN?


i know the package temps are your core temps

other 2 are probably motherboard specific temps

id personnaly use hwinfo64


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I had no problem´s pushing 270-280w with the UD3p, providing the vrm heatsink is cooled


depends on the revision of the board. Rev. 4's are hardcoded.


----------



## Alastair

I passed 7 hours of memtest last night. 0 errors!!! 7 hours gave me a 260% pass. But i am good with that!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I think I have a bad TIM application.....

4.6GHz on 1.4v is throttling after it hits 73c!!!

This isn't the best cooler by no means, but it should not be idling at 46c, and hitting over 70.... I'm going to tear it down again









On another note, this chip seems as though it's going to be great if I can cool it down.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I think I have a bad TIM application.....
> 
> 4.6GHz on 1.4v is throttling after it hits 73c!!!
> 
> This isn't the best cooler by no means, but it should not be idling at 46c, and hitting over 70.... I'm going to tear it down again


Well running Prime all night long won't help, not something I would do personally.......

Oh btw what software r u using? Package temp is prob CPU - if it reads like 13c at idle it will be otherwise it's socket temp, depends on board and super I/O.....


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys, I ran p95 all night at 4GHz on 1.3v no problem, with RAM at 2133, NB and HT stock at 2200/2600 respectively.
> 
> My question is this....
> 
> When looking at hwardware monitor, what does the CPITIN temp and package temps represent? Also, what is AUXTIN?


Prime95 does nothing about FX stability.

IBT AVX (30 runs normal; 20 runs high; 10 runs very high) + AMD Overdrive (a couple hours) + BF3/BF4.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> depends on the revision of the board. Rev. 4's are hardcoded.


Alastair, UD3p only has 2rev´s.


----------



## MrPerforations

yes smith, even with all this water on it, 4.7 at 1.45v makes the cpu temp 61c, but the socket temps is under that. the cpu is 61c core temp under load at that clock.

If I go up to 1.47v to stabilize it, I get 65c core temp at load and it just thermal throttles too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I was thinking about selling my FX chip and buying a new one, this one needs 1.6++ V (how much more, I don't dare to know) for 5 ghz and about 1.57 V for 4.9 GHZ (And it still freezes because... I don't know, VRM Maybe?)
> 
> The m5a97 evo r2.0 is a great board, but I'm not sure it's good enough for pushing a FX chip to the limit, and I was thinking to replace it with another 970 board.
> 
> Now, we ALL know the MSI 970 Gaming should be avoided at all costs, but the UD3P board should be able to handle 5 GHZ, am I wrong?
> 
> I don't want to buy a sabertooth 990FX honestly, I feel like It's too much money for an outdated chip like the FX-8350.


budget part = budget results









i've not seen either board get to 5ghz

you get what you pay for.

outdated... pfft if you play at a modern resolution (1440+) you will not find a better chip to get for the price

my Fx will rejoice when it will be join by its 390x brother latter this year







i managed to move the lightning







so i has permission from the mizz to have interest


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys, I ran p95 all night at 4GHz on 1.3v no problem, with RAM at 2133, NB and HT stock at 2200/2600 respectively.
> 
> My question is this....
> 
> When looking at hwardware monitor, what does the CPITIN temp and package temps represent? Also, what is AUXTIN?
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 does nothing about FX stability.
> 
> IBT AVX (30 runs normal; 20 runs high; 10 runs very high) + AMD Overdrive (a couple hours) + BF3/BF4.
Click to expand...









here we go again....

prime95 is a perfectly suitable stress test for stability.. if you know how to use the program

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/46700_100#post_23583805

stop spouting misinformation, and trying to start fights.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we go again....
> 
> prime95 is a perfectly suitable stress test for stability.. if you know how to use the program
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/46700_100#post_23583805
> 
> stop spouting misinformation, and trying to start fights.


There are better alternatives and i am not trying to start fights, why do you say that?i only gave my opinion









Prime95 was never the best stress test, you could do prime night´s and get 5min game crashes, happened to me a couple times during my life.

The best thing you can do is run as much stress test´s you have time to.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I was thinking about selling my FX chip and buying a new one, this one needs 1.6++ V (how much more, I don't dare to know) for 5 ghz and about 1.57 V for 4.9 GHZ (And it still freezes because... I don't know, VRM Maybe?)
> 
> The m5a97 evo r2.0 is a great board, but I'm not sure it's good enough for pushing a FX chip to the limit, and I was thinking to replace it with another 970 board.
> 
> Now, we ALL know the MSI 970 Gaming should be avoided at all costs, but the UD3P board should be able to handle 5 GHZ, am I wrong?
> 
> I don't want to buy a sabertooth 990FX honestly, I feel like It's too much money for an outdated chip like the FX-8350.


So whats bad about the 970 gaming. Planning to choosing between ud3p, 970 gaming and that ine asrock board agent smith got for a build.


----------



## MrPerforations

I still cant work out if I made this cpu work better or not, I gained 4 gflops against itself?
both clocked at 4.1...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here we go again....
> 
> prime95 is a perfectly suitable stress test for stability.. if you know how to use the program
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/46700_100#post_23583805
> 
> stop spouting misinformation, and trying to start fights.
> 
> 
> 
> There are better alternatives and i am not trying to start fights, why do you say that?i only gave my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 was never the best stress test, you could do prime night´s and get 5min game crashes, happened to me a couple times during my life.
> 
> The best thing you can do is run as much stress test´s you have time to.
Click to expand...

actually the best thing to do would be to find a battery of stress tests that out does your most intense useage period.

games crash, that what buggy engines do.. but Thanks for coming out..

whats the point of overclocking if you don't check that your not corrupting you data.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I was thinking about selling my FX chip and buying a new one, this one needs 1.6++ V (how much more, I don't dare to know) for 5 ghz and about 1.57 V for 4.9 GHZ (And it still freezes because... I don't know, VRM Maybe?)
> 
> The m5a97 evo r2.0 is a great board, but I'm not sure it's good enough for pushing a FX chip to the limit, and I was thinking to replace it with another 970 board.
> 
> Now, we ALL know the MSI 970 Gaming should be avoided at all costs, but the UD3P board should be able to handle 5 GHZ, am I wrong?
> 
> I don't want to buy a sabertooth 990FX honestly, I feel like It's too much money for an outdated chip like the FX-8350.
> 
> 
> 
> *So whats bad about the 970 gaming*. Planning to choosing between ud3p, 970 gaming and that ine asrock board agent smith got for a build.
Click to expand...

Nothing "bad" about the board, more a combination of people having unrealistic expectations from a $85 motherboard and then having little understanding of how it actually works. People who go the cheap route on motherboards often choose other components that aren't top notch either, not a good plan if your goal is 4.7 ghz + prime 95 stable.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *actually the best thing to do would be to find a battery of stress tests that out does your most intense useage period.*
> 
> games crash, that what buggy engines do.. but Thanks for coming out..
> 
> whats the point of overclocking if you don't check that your not corrupting you data.


As i said


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Just did 20 IBT's @ 4.5GHz with 1.32v


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nothing "bad" about the board, more a combination of people having unrealistic expectations from a $85 motherboard and then having little understanding of how it actually works. People who go the cheap route on motherboards often choose other components that aren't top notch either, not a good plan if your goal is 4.7 ghz + prime 95 stable.


Alright thanks. PC won't be OCed until the person feels they need an additional oomph. The guy is going from my old Athlon 64 X2 6400+ and a Radeon HD 4850 to possibly a FX 8300/FX 6300 + R9 270X. The improvements there should be enough for a while.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yes smith, even with all this water on it, 4.7 at 1.45v makes the cpu temp 61c, but the socket temps is under that. the cpu is 61c core temp under load at that clock.
> 
> If I go up to 1.47v to stabilize it, I get 65c core temp at load and it just thermal throttles too.


You should really swap that motherboard out...


----------



## MrPerforations

I still have a better clock for clock score against the amd settings, generating 4 gflops more?

benji, this cpu at 4.7ghz at 1.45v generates 61c on the cores and leave that socket climbing, can u believe that?, 2x 360 rads and 8 fans?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You should really swap that motherboard out...


Guys I am getting horrible CPU temp results....

I'm idling at 48c... something is wrong.

Either my pump quit when I did the swap (it is 5 years old) or I am doing the TIM all wrong, and seeing as I've done this dozens of times, I can't see it being the latter....

Do you guys go pea size dot and squash? That's what I've always done.... it is AS5, and I know it cures to a degree, but 48c idle on 1.325v is insane.

This same cooler held my x6 to a 34c idle on 1.5v, and 58c is the absolute highest I ever saw the core go, and that was a night of prime.

This chip is getting close to 80c after 20 IBT... that doesn't even sound possible does it?

either HWinfo is wrong, I have completely lost my touch installing CPU coolers, or my water pump is dead.

Under load,the air moving through the radiator barely gets warm.... I'm going to have to figure something out soon. Running stock for now...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Guys, what the hell do these temps even mean???

This is 4200MHz on 1.3v with NO LLC, which I assume it why there is some vdroop under load.

The voltage never really goes above 1.25v with these settings, but the chip seems to have no problem chugging along att that voltage, At least for standard IBT's anyways.... but is the damn thing really running at 73c or is that the socket temp or something?

I'm excited to have the rig running, and this chip looks to be very promising, but without knowing for sure if I'm hurting something, I do not want to crank anything up.


----------



## Tasm

Install the amd stock cooler, if the temps are ok, your AIO died.

Use HwInfo, maybe its an error.


----------



## MrPerforations

just got 10111 score in prime mark at 4.4?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, what the hell do these temps even mean???
> 
> This is 4200MHz on 1.3v with NO LLC, which I assume it why there is some vdroop under load.
> 
> The voltage never really goes above 1.25v with these settings, but the chip seems to have no problem chugging along att that voltage, At least for standard IBT's anyways.... but is the damn thing really running at 73c or is that the socket temp or something?
> 
> I'm excited to have the rig running, and this chip looks to be very promising, but without knowing for sure if I'm hurting something, I do not want to crank anything up.


Not sure what you're complaining about. I think you're reading the wrong temps. First picture shows ~22C Core Temps and second picture shows 49-50C Core Temps. CPUTIN is probably Socket Temps as I believe my socket temps (named different) is located in the same or similar location as your CPUTIN.



Also HWMonitor isn't as unreliable as some people say. I'm sure it might have some issues but it gives pretty much the same numbers as I get with HWINFO. You can see if you compare the numbers given by HWMonitor and HWINFO64 in the picture below.



HWMonitor Package = HWInfo64 CPU 0 & CPU 0 Package = Core Temp
HWMonitor CPU = HWInfo64 CPU


----------



## miklkit

Those are scary temperatures! I don't trust HWMonitor and use HWINFO64. Mucho whole buncha more better.

Put the stock cooler on it and see how it does.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guys, what the hell do these temps even mean???
> 
> This is 4200MHz on 1.3v with NO LLC, which I assume it why there is some vdroop under load.
> 
> The voltage never really goes above 1.25v with these settings, but the chip seems to have no problem chugging along att that voltage, At least for standard IBT's anyways.... but is the damn thing really running at 73c or is that the socket temp or something?


There must be something wrong, probably with your water coolelr. Even if we assume that this comes with the "Asrock thin" PCB, it's abnormal. To give you an example, my 8320 when i ran it with the ASrock 970 extreme3, at 4Ghz-1.26v, was hitting 60-62C (socket temp) with IBT. So going 73C, is definitely wrong. Either that, or Asrock won a new award on bad mobo design, with record high socket overheating.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I still have a better clock for clock score against the amd settings, generating 4 gflops more?
> 
> benji, this cpu at 4.7ghz at 1.45v generates 61c on the cores and leave that socket climbing, can u believe that?, 2x 360 rads and 8 fans?


What pump? That is pretty hot I must say, what are your settings?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What pump? That is pretty hot I must say, what are your settings?


Either the pump or the cpu water block (evenly tightened or blockage maybe?).


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Either the pump or the cpu water block (evenly tightened or blockage maybe?).


So for me there a few days ago with XSPC Raystorm block, was outweigh and temperature readings were high but it is not felt on the radiator, so I unscrewed the 2-3 rounds and now has better heat transfer and lower the temperature.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guys I am getting horrible CPU temp results....
> 
> I'm idling at 48c... something is wrong.
> 
> Either my pump quit when I did the swap (it is 5 years old) or I am doing the TIM all wrong, and seeing as I've done this dozens of times, I can't see it being the latter....
> 
> Do you guys go pea size dot and squash? That's what I've always done.... it is AS5, and I know it cures to a degree, but 48c idle on 1.325v is insane.
> 
> This same cooler held my x6 to a 34c idle on 1.5v, and 58c is the absolute highest I ever saw the core go, and that was a night of prime.
> 
> This chip is getting close to 80c after 20 IBT... that doesn't even sound possible does it?
> 
> either HWinfo is wrong, I have completely lost my touch installing CPU coolers, or my water pump is dead.
> 
> Under load,the air moving through the radiator barely gets warm.... I'm going to have to figure something out soon. Running stock for now...


Seems like a bad mount or some wrong way to apply TIM.

How do you apply TIM? You know that you have to clean your heat sink with some rubbing alcohol before you apply new TIM? The correct way is to clean the heat sink with alcohol both the heat sink and the CPU, than apply a little pea size TIM in the middle and let the cooler spread it.

What brand of TIM are you using actually?

Here is some explanation on how to apply TIM: 




OR you can do it the Kentucky way of course












Hope this helps


----------



## Mega Man

@Agent Smith1984 I didn't spend very long looking. But all issues I have found with that value are people using hwmonitor I highly recommend trying hwinfo.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> depends on the revision of the board. Rev. 4's are hardcoded.
> 
> 
> 
> Alastair, UD3p only has 2rev´s.
Click to expand...

I was talking that the 970-UD3P's have the same VRM section as the 990FXA-UD3's which have 4 revisions. Therefore I was referring to revision 4 of the UD3, which is hardcoded in the bios to throttle at power draw. And therefore one can conclude that the 970-UD3P's will feature a very similar or the exact same limitation.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I was talking that the 970-UD3P's have the same VRM section as the 990FXA-UD3's which have 4 revisions. Therefore I was referring to revision 4 of the UD3, which is hardcoded in the bios to throttle at power draw. And therefore one can conclude that the 970-UD3P's will feature a very similar or the exact same limitation.


I see, thanks









I owned one, first rev, i was pushing 1.56v 4.7, about 270/280w IBT with no problem´s.

Maybe most cases are vrm temp throtling related


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I see, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owned one, first rev, i was pushing 1.56v 4.7, about 270/280w IBT with no problem´s.
> 
> Maybe most cases are vrm temp throtling related


I'd bet money on it!
I added some fans pointing at the board and am now running rock solid @ 4.6 with 1.36v. Even at that low of voltage, the vrms are cooking.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd bet money on it!
> I added some fans pointing at the board and am now running rock solid @ 4.6 with 1.36v. Even at that low of voltage, the vrms are cooking.....


Watercool the VRM, job done, have me more mhz for my cpu.


----------



## MrPerforations

system seems fine at stock or milds, but the cpu is 61c under load at 1.45v,
which is exteme.
current capacity at 130%


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> system seems fine at stock or milds, but the cpu is 61c under load at 1.45v, the cpu seems to be at 61c when under load, which is exteme.


What are you monitoring temps with, if it isn't HWinfo 64 then i'd download that then read package temps for your real cpu temps.


----------



## MrPerforations

hwmonitor, got 4100 going at 35c core and socket of 50c.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hwmonitor, got 4100 going at 35c core and socket of 50c.


Ok, Get HWinfo, its much better in my opinion. Are you still overclocking the 8350? Turn the heating off in your room, those 360 rads will be kicking out some hardcore heat, if your ambients are pretty toasty it will mess up your stability results.


----------



## pshootr

HWINFO may be better, but it should give you the same/similar readings for cpu/core temp. If HWmonitor says its hot, then it is hot.


----------



## Mega Man

unless it is another false reading


----------



## warpuck

I got 3 140mm fans pushing on a 140mm and a 280mm radiator with a 9590 @ 4.8Ghz.. When the room temp goes above 24C the cpu starts thermal throttling. Then I have to reset the bios back to default
. I don't actually know what the water temp is going in the CPU block, but, 24C or less is most likely the magic number need to cool 8 cores doing 4.8 at 100% load. I know at 20C I can push it to 5.0Ghz


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> HWINFO may be better, but it should give you the same/similar readings for cpu/core temp. If HWmonitor says its hot, then it is hot.


Yeah but HWmonitor doesn't have a graph to follow does it? I cant remember but I reduced the result delay when temp spikes where giving me high results in hwmonitor causing me frustration to say the least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> unless it is another false reading


Don't know if I'm correct with this theory but Mega Man may be able to confirm, when my OC isn't stable my temp results are higher than they really are. I was aiming for 5ghz once and my volts were quite low, as a result my OC was unstable and once I pumped up the volts my temps dropped slightly as a result?


----------



## Mega Man

no idea sorry


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no idea sorry


Never run into that before no? dang.


----------



## MrPerforations

can any one give me a pass mark for there 8350 at 4.1 please ?
I get 9539, I just want to see if this is normal, as its scores itself as a 9370?


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd bet money on it!
> I added some fans pointing at the board and am now running rock solid @ 4.6 with 1.36v. Even at that low of voltage, the vrms are cooking.....


Yes, you must put a small fan at the heatskink top...amd stock cooler fan will do the job, just duct tape it a bit.


----------



## Mega Man

i dunno if anyone else has seen FCPUs latest comment over his shenanigans

but tbh it is disgraceful

i wont order again from them....

https://www.facebook.com/frozencpucom

and to those that didnt know

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_100


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Time for FSB OCing.


----------



## pshootr

I had initially passed IBT VH/20, then apparently changed my settings and profile and could not pass anymore. So tonight I set ram to 2133 (was 2400) and it passed. So it appears like the issue is DRAM voltage, or CPU/NB voltage related. Guess I will raise DRAM voltage first, then play with CPU/NB voltage if that does not do the trick. It is not winter here anymore so it gets toasty during IBT. The realistic average during the run was 69C-71C, with a very brief spike up to 79C which you can see in the graph.



I forgot to turn off C&Q before test. Clock was 4.8


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> can any one give me a pass mark for there 8350 at 4.1 please ?
> I get 9539, I just want to see if this is normal, as its scores itself as a 9370?


Never used passmark tbh, I'll download it and give it a go when I get home tomorrow night, Until then I can't really help sorry. I'm glad you're back btw.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dunno if anyone else has seen FCPUs latest comment over his shenanigans
> 
> but tbh it is disgraceful
> 
> i wont order again from them....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/frozencpucom
> 
> and to those that didnt know
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_100


Wow, what a richard he is! People like that should not run a business.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I had initially passed IBT VH/20, then apparently changed my settings and profile and could not pass anymore. So tonight I set ram to 2133 (was 2400) and it passed. So it appears like the issue is DRAM voltage, or CPU/NB voltage related. Guess I will raise DRAM voltage first, then play with CPU/NB voltage if that does not do the trick. It is not winter here anymore so it gets toasty during IBT. The realistic average during the run was 69C-71C, with a very brief spike up to 79C which you can see in the graph.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to turn off C&Q before test. Clock was 4.8


You got to 4.8!









What LLC are you running? The highest LLC I used on the Sabertooth was high LLC. That got my temps up to 68C. See how low you can go without getting bad vdroop.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

With a 240 FSB I have 4960MHz CPU, 2239MHz RAM, 2640MHz NB, and 2640MHz HT. I am stable with my RAM timing on Auto but I am no longer with 9-11-10-28 timings. My next step is to try loosening the timings until being stable. Question is what kind of order should I loosen the timings? I went from 9-11-10-28 to 9-11-11-28, while IBT lasted longer it still failed. Should I raise the first number 9 to 10, or the second or third to 12, or should I raise the last number 28. Probably will try 9-11-11-30 and 9-11-11-31 next


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You got to 4.8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LLC are you running? The highest LLC I used on the Sabertooth was high LLC. That got my temps up to 68C. See how low you can go without getting bad vdroop.


Hi mik







I am using Ultra-High LLC. I could try high instead, but I think I will have to set vcore to the point where load voltage reaches the same load voltage as now in order to maintain stability. Higher idle voltage and the same load voltage. I could try it out though, just to see if it has any effect on thermals. I appreciate the suggestion.

I put ram back up to 2400 and increased DRAM voltage because I noticed that before, even though it was set to 1.65v in bios, the actual voltage was lower than 1.65v. This time IBT passed with RAM at 2400.

I flipped the top-rear fan so that all 3 top fans are intake, but it really didn't seem to lower temps at all. My cooler intake is only 4C higher than the case intake, but the cpu is still getting toasty even with just 1.428v. However only IBT (stress testing) brings temp up this high (about 71C on core, with occasional spikes visible in the graph). Does not go that high gaming thank goodness









This time the average column is accurate in the first screen shot because I reset readings after the test had made a few passes.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> With a 240 FSB I have 4960MHz CPU, 2239MHz RAM, 2640MHz NB, and 2640MHz HT. I am stable with my RAM timing on Auto but I am no longer with 9-11-10-28 timings. My next step is to try loosening the timings until being stable. Question is what kind of order should I loosen the timings? I went from 9-11-10-28 to 9-11-11-28, while IBT lasted longer it still failed. Should I raise the first number 9 to 10, or the second or third to 12, or should I raise the last number 28. Probably will try 9-11-11-30 and 9-11-11-31 next


Good question. I think you are on the rite track though to try 9-11-11-31 next, although that may be pushing it. Tridents use 9-11-11-31 for 2133 MHz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Good question. I think you are on the rite track though to try 9-11-11-31 next, although that may be pushing it. Tridents use 9-11-11-31 for 2133 MHz


so does the ripjaws cl9 2133..


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so does the ripjaws cl9 2133..


He is only trying to run about 100 MHz over 2133, so maybe he will be fine then


----------



## Marmota

Hello, I'm new here and wanted to ask a question. Is it possible to have the FX 8350 boost for one core only? As stated in this thread on reddit?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2zvnha/glorious_oc_totally_worth_it_even_though_i_have/

I had never heard of this, and it seems like it would be usefull.

On intell CPUs i've seen single core boost.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well....

I'm working on my review for this ASRock 970 board, and also of the 8300.
I'll have it done for you guys some time this week.

I won't comment too much before then, because I am still learning both of them.

What I have found out, is that I underestimated the heat this chip would generate, even under mediocre voltage, and will definitely be looking for a cooler this week.

I will also add that I do not see how this board could possibly be rated to handle the 9590... It won't hold voltage stable well enough, and the vrm sink couldn't handle 1.5 volts even if it did.

I have added some fans that have helped quite a bit, but with hours of prime I see what looks to be either a socket, or VRM reading of over 80c. I have verified this in hwinfo also. Mind you, I can clock the chip to 5ghz on 1.45v but once the vdroop occurs, and voltage goes below 1.38, it completely loses stability. I am trying to determine why this board offers no llc control, or if it does somewhere in the bios,and I'm just missing it?

All being said though, this was all totally expected @ $76, and for the money this is a good,but by no means great board.

Once I get a better cooler, and find a way too reduce the socket temp, I should be able to land a solid 4.8+, but for now, 4.6 @ 1.35v will have to do.

As for the 8300.... Hmmmm
Let's just say I finally understand what everyone has been saying in regards to coming from thuban...
On paper(benchmarks) my x6 @ 4.2ghz did just as well as this chip or better,even at 4.6 (except cinebench), but in real world usage, including gaming and everything else you actually do on a computer, this fx is noticeably superior.
The value at $99 is spectacular. I can guarantee that on a kitty or a crosshair, or maybe even a ud3, with an h80 or better cooler, this chip is definitely a 5ghz capable stud.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> He is only trying to run about 100 MHz over 2133, so maybe he will be fine then


Thanks. IBT Max 20 Runs was stable at 9-11-11-30. I'm thinking about going 9-11-11-29 to see if that is stable also but I feel like calling it quits for now as its almost 1am and need to wake up in a few hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marmota*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new here and wanted to ask a question. Is it possible to have the FX 8350 boost for one core only? As stated in this thread on reddit?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2zvnha/glorious_oc_totally_worth_it_even_though_i_have/
> 
> I had never heard of this, and it seems like it would be usefull.
> 
> On intell CPUs i've seen single core boost
> 
> 
> .


Never heard of it.


----------



## Marmota

Yeah... I thought this guy was just BS. Thanks.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marmota*
> 
> Yeah... I thought this guy was just BS. Thanks.


I said I've never heard of it so far, The guy might be BSing or he truly believes he got this working. Whether it's true or an illusion is another thing. For Intel their turbo works in a way that it speeds up it's cores depending on how many cores the load uses. So 4 cores gets a minor boost, 3 cores gets a slightly higher boost, another higher boost for 2 and a single core load will have the highest turbo boost. I don't think AMD's Turbo boost works the same way from my memory. Might be just a X amount of boost for all cores and then a higher x amount of boost for half of the cores. It's possible to disable all cores except one and OC it significantly higher but not sure about the turbo boost for 1 core only. Even for 1 core I would think it needs a significant voltage boost, again not sure about that either just a guess.

If he's truly getting 1 core to boost to 6.2GHz then ask him to upload a screen of a different program that can monitor speed/temp like AMD Overdrive, HWInfo, etc


----------



## Marmota

Yeah, I thought it worked like that as well. Either stock, full boost, or half boost at double speed. Intell does have that nice 50% single core boost on a few chips, which is really awesome. If this did work with amd chips, my guess is it would have become common knowledge by now.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marmota*
> 
> Yeah, I thought it worked like that as well. Either stock, full boost, or half boost at double speed. Intell does have that nice 50% single core boost on a few chips, which is really awesome. If this did work with amd chips, my guess is it would have become common knowledge by now.


Yeah if this worked then it would be commonly used for games that used only a single core (old games or recent single threaded games) without having to disable the rest of the cores completely in the BIOS.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marmota*
> 
> Hello, I'm new here and wanted to ask a question. Is it possible to have the FX 8350 boost for one core only? As stated in this thread on reddit?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2zvnha/glorious_oc_totally_worth_it_even_though_i_have/%5B/URL
> 
> iirc it is possible with AOD ( AMD Over Drive )
> 
> also might be possible by editing p states but i am speaking from my bum on that one .


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Hi mik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Ultra-High LLC. I could try high instead, but I think I will have to set vcore to the point where load voltage reaches the same load voltage as now in order to maintain stability. Higher idle voltage and the same load voltage. I could try it out though, just to see if it has any effect on thermals. I appreciate the suggestion.
> 
> I put ram back up to 2400 and increased DRAM voltage because I noticed that before, even though it was set to 1.65v in bios, the actual voltage was lower than 1.65v. This time IBT passed with RAM at 2400.
> 
> I flipped the top-rear fan so that all 3 top fans are intake, but it really didn't seem to lower temps at all. My cooler intake is only 4C higher than the case intake, but the cpu is still getting toasty even with just 1.428v. However only IBT (stress testing) brings temp up this high (about 71C on core, with occasional spikes visible in the graph). Does not go that high gaming thank goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time the average column is accurate in the first screen shot because I reset readings after the test had made a few passes.


Your motherboard seems to be running really cool. Be proud of that. But the cpu is cooking. If the air is heating up 4C in just the distance from the front of the case to the front of the cooler, then that hot air must be coming from the gpu. You need to blow that hot air back and down so your cpu can run at least 4C cooler. The air going into my cooler is at ambient temps. I tried some low noise low flow case fans and temps went up. They were not pushing the gpu heat down away from the cpu intake. New fans fixed that.

I have tried top rear case fans in intake, exhaust, and none, and none gives me the lowest temps. Methinks they disrupt air flow through the cooler. Keep experimenting with different combinations. Do you have all the pci slot covers removed?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well....
> 
> I'm working on my review for this ASRock 970 board, and also of the 8300.
> I'll have it done for you guys some time this week.
> 
> I won't comment too much before then, because I am still learning both of them.
> 
> What I have found out, is that I underestimated the heat this chip would generate, even under mediocre voltage, and will definitely be looking for a cooler this week.
> 
> I will also add that I do not see how this board could possibly be rated to handle the 9590... It won't hold voltage stable well enough, and the vrm sink couldn't handle 1.5 volts even if it did.
> 
> I have added some fans that have helped quite a bit, but with hours of prime I see what looks to be either a socket, or VRM reading of over 80c. I have verified this in hwinfo also. Mind you, I can clock the chip to 5ghz on 1.45v but once the vdroop occurs, and voltage goes below 1.38, it completely loses stability. I am trying to determine why this board offers no llc control, or if it does somewhere in the bios,and I'm just missing it?
> 
> All being said though, this was all totally expected @ $76, and for the money this is a good,but by no means great board.
> 
> Once I get a better cooler, and find a way too reduce the socket temp, I should be able to land a solid 4.8+, but for now, 4.6 @ 1.35v will have to do.
> 
> As for the 8300.... Hmmmm
> Let's just say I finally understand what everyone has been saying in regards to coming from thuban...
> On paper(benchmarks) my x6 @ 4.2ghz did just as well as this chip or better,even at 4.6 (except cinebench), but in real world usage, including gaming and everything else you actually do on a computer, this fx is noticeably superior.
> The value at $99 is spectacular. I can guarantee that on a kitty or a crosshair, or maybe even a ud3, with an h80 or better cooler, this chip is definitely a 5ghz capable stud.


The more i read, the more i get convinced that this comes with the typical "Asrock 970 thin PCB". Mind you, i wasn't considering it really "thin", until i got my hands on the Giga 970 UD3P. Then i realised the difference... I don't think it's the chip generating the heat. I think it's the typical "Asrock socket overheat"...There is a 20C difference between the CPU socket temp and the core temp (package). This is typical behaviour in the 970 extreme3. I had also expressed my concern that Asrock would likely cut costs in the VRM with marginal mosfets... They went for the looks and features again... I am confident that the high temp you see is not VRM, but socket. On my extreme3 the VRMs stay below 60C, while the socket temps soars. Typical VRM behaviour too. With my power hungry FX6300 i couldn't run 4.3 stable. The VRMs couldn't do it. In the extreme3 the BIOS voice for LLC is simply "Load Line Calibration" and has only 3 modes: "Enabled, Disabled, Auto". Yours should have it too, let's hope with more options.

I know it's upsetting, but at the end, the socket temp, is a motherboard's problem, not a CPU's. The sensor is outside the CPU, in the socket and thus it suffers motherboard overheating, without the same going for the CPU itself. So, theoretically, you could just let the motherboard "cook" and raise your clock, if your core temp is still low.

More than getting a better cooler, i would also recommend, cooling the back side of the socket with a small fan, as this is the motherboard's problem and cooling the back will help a lot. This Asrock situation isn't funny anymore when you are overclocker. Before getting the Giga UD3P, i also thought my CPU coolers were all bad. I had Scythe Rasetsu, it had decent reviews, temps would run high even undervolted. I bought Xigmatek Balder, 1C difference. I was scratching my head. Others would run 8 cores overclocked with less capable coolers and have better temps, than my undervolted at stock 6300. I was scratching my head. But well, since i am not overclocker, i could live with it. Then i bought the Giga UD3P and my socket temp dropped 10C... Since then, i don't care too much anymore. I say "let them Asrocks cook"! I have many spares (inluding 1 Giga UD3P), i will probably buy one more and get over with it. I mean, on my Asrock 790 (same thin PCB), with a Scythe Katana3, i go over 50C in summer time with an undervolted stock Athlon II x2 (becomes like 45W). And other people use the same cooler to run 8320. Ridiculous. The only explanation, is that the thin PCB has less copper inside and/or overheats itself, magnifying the effect of heat in the socket where all the power draw concentrates. Don't blame the cooler, blame the board...

Of course, with more phases, the overheating is less crippling for the overclock. Still, from your description, it's still there and it's uncomfortable to just "let it cook", for psychological reasons, despite the CPU itself not really suffering...

EDIT: For temps confirmation, install Asrock AXTU, if it comes with your board. It's accurate. One word of caution thought. Despite being nice having it run at background all the time, in the 970 extreme3, it causes DPC latency to periodically spike (check with DPC latency Checker). And i suspect it's a software problem (bad programming). You can use Open Hardware Monitor if you want something always running on your systray.

EDIT2: In comparison, the Giga UD3P, when overclocked and at high voltage, you see that the package temp, starts to catch up to the socket temp, becoming at the end equal. So you stop because the CPU is really overheating.

Something else i noticed, is that the stock Asrock backplate, is murch more "closed type" compared to the Gigabyte. I don't know if it's the same backplate in the 970 Performance. Basically only 4 small holes allow air to cool the back of the socket. While in the Giga, there is a cut out in the center that exposes all the back side of the socket. I suspect this affects somewhat the cooling of the socket too.

*IF* the PCB of the 970 Performance isn't thin, then the only other explanation, is that they 've increased the amount of pastic/fiberglass, but the amount of copper is the same as in the 970 extreme3. So it still overheats, but it doesn't flex as easily.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well....
> 
> I'm working on my review for this ASRock 970 board, and also of the 8300.
> I'll have it done for you guys some time this week.
> 
> I won't comment too much before then, because I am still learning both of them.
> 
> What I have found out, is that I underestimated the heat this chip would generate, even under mediocre voltage, and will definitely be looking for a cooler this week.
> 
> I will also add that I do not see how this board could possibly be rated to handle the 9590... It won't hold voltage stable well enough, and the vrm sink couldn't handle 1.5 volts even if it did.
> 
> I have added some fans that have helped quite a bit, but with hours of prime I see what looks to be either a socket, or VRM reading of over 80c. I have verified this in hwinfo also. Mind you, I can clock the chip to 5ghz on 1.45v but once the vdroop occurs, and voltage goes below 1.38, it completely loses stability. I am trying to determine why this board offers no llc control, or if it does somewhere in the bios,and I'm just missing it?
> 
> All being said though, this was all totally expected @ $76, and for the money this is a good,but by no means great board.
> 
> Once I get a better cooler, and find a way too reduce the socket temp, I should be able to land a solid 4.8+, but for now, 4.6 @ 1.35v will have to do.
> 
> As for the 8300.... Hmmmm
> Let's just say I finally understand what everyone has been saying in regards to coming from thuban...
> On paper(benchmarks) my x6 @ 4.2ghz did just as well as this chip or better,even at 4.6 (except cinebench), but in real world usage, including gaming and everything else you actually do on a computer, this fx is noticeably superior.
> The value at $99 is spectacular. I can guarantee that on a kitty or a crosshair, or maybe even a ud3, with an h80 or better cooler, this chip is definitely a 5ghz capable stud.


Hello Smith,

About the vdrop, have you messed with LLC?try those options, they should reduce it.

Vrm´s are hot by nature, most of them are rated +100º for a reason, you will see those kind of temps (80+) on most boards, diference being...the one you got have proper sensor´s and you get alarmed









If they dont have sensor´s, you can only guess...just place a small fan into heatsink top and rest assured.

Again, for the price...great combo.

If you want, take some pictures of your bios, i can definitely help you with that OC.

Post them here or send me py PM, i´ll give you the proper settings.


----------



## miklkit

Finally installed the 8370 on the GD80 with the Silver Arrow cooler. It recognized it in the bios and I set the fsb to 200 and the multi to 20 and the vcore to auto for 4 ghz, then went into win8.1.

Did a quick 10 passes of IBT AVX very high and it passed.
The VID is 1.288, the same as my 8350.
The max vcore was 1.304 and the vcore at 100% load was 1.256. That is .048v vdroop with no LLC.
It hit 34C one time and the motherboard ran warmer due to the fans just loafing at 1200rpm.

Next thing will be to up the multi with vcore on auto until it fails.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Hello Smith,
> 
> About the vdrop, have you messed with LLC?try those options, they should reduce it.
> 
> Vrm´s are hot by nature, most of them are rated +100º for a reason, you will see those kind of temps (80+) on most boards, diference being...the one you got have proper sensor´s and you get alarmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they dont have sensor´s, you can only guess...just place a small fan into heatsink top and rest assured.
> 
> Again, for the price...great combo.
> 
> If you want, take some pictures of your bios, i can definitely help you with that OC.
> 
> Post them here or send me py PM, i´ll give you the proper settings.


God I hate LLC on ASRock boards, at least on the 990FX Extreme3, it works "upside down":

LLC ON: MASSIVE Vdrop, up to 0.7 V less than the VCore (VCore 1.4 Volts? 1.32 V with LLC ON)

LLC should be avoided at all costs on asrock boards, at least if every board is like my 990FX Extreme3 was.


----------



## hawker-gb

Guys,what is the impact of NB 1.8v on high multi settings?
Someone mention that 1.8v NB should be bumped a notch with high multi.
Is it true or not?
Also,did VDDA voltage has any real impact on Asus Sabertooth R.2.0?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> With a 240 FSB I have 4960MHz CPU, 2239MHz RAM, 2640MHz NB, and 2640MHz HT. I am stable with my RAM timing on Auto but I am no longer with 9-11-10-28 timings. My next step is to try loosening the timings until being stable. Question is what kind of order should I loosen the timings? I went from 9-11-10-28 to 9-11-11-28, while IBT lasted longer it still failed. Should I raise the first number 9 to 10, or the second or third to 12, or should I raise the last number 28. Probably will try 9-11-11-30 and 9-11-11-31 next


From what I have understood, and I stand to be corrected if I am wrong. I have read that changing timings on the left is more effective than changing timings on the right.

Here is an example of what I mean. Stock timings equals 11-11-11-27.
10-11-11-27 Is faster than 11-10-11-27 and so on. However numbers on the left effect stability more as well.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Guys,what is the impact of NB 1.8v on high multi settings?
> Someone mention that 1.8v NB should be bumped a notch with high multi.
> Is it true or not?
> Also,did VDDA voltage has any real impact on Asus Sabertooth R.2.0?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


I bumped My NB 1.8V up by a notch up to 1.81V cause I also heard it helps stabilize higher clocks and slightly higher HT speeds. Whether it is ACTUALLY helping me right now? I couldn't tell you. But I doubt the amount I increased it by is significantly increasing my heat at all.


----------



## hurricane28

LOL as to be expected W 8.1 is just as crappy as W 7...

I just installed it and Windows update is stuck at "searching for updates" I run sfc/scannow and there are some corrupted files witch cannot be repaired by sfc..

I just installed W8.1 and installed my drivers and i am presented with this rubbish.. the incompetence of Microsoft making an stable platform is becoming the most taxing..

There is no apparent reason why these files should get corrupt.. I cant even go in to the CBS.log to see what is going on, how stupid is that.

I guess i need to do a repair install AGAIN.

I am not starting some discussion or pissing people off here, just letting off some steam


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> From what I have understood, and I stand to be corrected if I am wrong. I have read that changing timings on the left is more effective than changing timings on the right.
> 
> Here is an example of what I mean. Stock timings equals 11-11-11-27.
> 10-11-11-27 Is faster than 11-10-11-27 and so on. However numbers on the left effect stability more as well.


Thanks. I am now on 9-11-11-30 and sta le. Ill probably run a benchmark to compare those timings with something like 9-12-11-28 or 10-11-11-28/30/31 later


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Hello Smith,
> 
> About the vdrop, have you messed with LLC?try those options, they should reduce it.
> 
> Vrm´s are hot by nature, most of them are rated +100º for a reason, you will see those kind of temps (80+) on most boards, diference being...the one you got have proper sensor´s and you get alarmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they dont have sensor´s, you can only guess...just place a small fan into heatsink top and rest assured.
> 
> Again, for the price...great combo.
> 
> If you want, take some pictures of your bios, i can definitely help you with that OC.
> 
> Post them here or send me py PM, i´ll give you the proper settings.


Thanks tasm, but the problem for me right now is, this board does NOT have LLC anywhere in the BIOS that I can find. Without LLC, there is no way to limit the vdroop...

My previous gigaboard (890FXA-UD5) didn't have it either, but then again, it didn't experience vdroop, and I was also only running an x6 on it.









Everything is performing well from the CPU standpoint as far as I can tell guys, but can ANYONE PLEASE TELL ME wth is up with this horrible memory performance????


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Hello Smith,
> 
> About the vdrop, have you messed with LLC?try those options, they should reduce it.
> 
> Vrm´s are hot by nature, most of them are rated +100º for a reason, you will see those kind of temps (80+) on most boards, diference being...the one you got have proper sensor´s and you get alarmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they dont have sensor´s, you can only guess...just place a small fan into heatsink top and rest assured.
> 
> Again, for the price...great combo.
> 
> If you want, take some pictures of your bios, i can definitely help you with that OC.
> 
> Post them here or send me py PM, i´ll give you the proper settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tasm, but the problem for me right now is, this board does NOT have LLC anywhere in the BIOS that I can find. Without LLC, there is no way to limit the vdroop...
> 
> My previous gigaboard (890FXA-UD5) didn't have it either, but then again, it didn't experience vdroop, and I was also only running an x6 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is performing well from the CPU standpoint as far as I can tell guys, but can ANYONE PLEASE TELL ME wth is up with this horrible memory performance????
Click to expand...

Maxmemm more or less knocks every AMD score in half- it's pretty awful. Try AIDA 64 instead.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxmemm more or less knocks every AMD score in half- it's pretty awful. Try AIDA 64 instead.


I've heard that, but my x6 with the same kit at lower speed did much better.... And even if comparing the two in maxx isn't fair, what about that Intel burn? I'll try aida in a few minutes and see what I get.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxmemm more or less knocks every AMD score in half- it's pretty awful. Try AIDA 64 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that, but my x6 with the same kit at lower speed did much better.... And even if comparing the two in maxx isn't fair, what about that Intel burn? I'll try aida in a few minutes and see what I get.
Click to expand...

Maxxmem had the same set of developers that firestrike combined had







. ( kidding of course)

Just for fun, crank up a Vishera to 5 ghz , run maxx mem , then run it again at 4.7ghz all the same settings otherwise. Then report back.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've heard that, but my x6 with the same kit at lower speed did much better.... And even if comparing the two in maxx isn't fair, what about that Intel burn? I'll try aida in a few minutes and see what I get.


seems u got the wrong version of intel burn test, download it frm page 1


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxxmem had the same set of developers that firestrike combined had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ( kidding of course)
> 
> Just for fun, crank up a Vishera to 5 ghz , run maxx mem , then run it again at 4.7ghz all the same settings otherwise. Then report back.


I should be able to run her at 5G's without cooking it, lol
I'll try 4.7 and see what the difference is.

Also, which version of AIDA64 are you all using for benching memory?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maxxmem had the same set of developers that firestrike combined had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ( kidding of course)
> 
> Just for fun, crank up a Vishera to 5 ghz , run maxx mem , then run it again at 4.7ghz all the same settings otherwise. Then report back.
> 
> 
> 
> I should be able to run her at 5G's without cooking it, lol
> I'll try 4.7 and see what the difference is.
> 
> Also, which version of AIDA64 are you all using for benching memory?
Click to expand...

Saved you the trouble


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> seems u got the wrong version of intel burn test, download it frm page 1


Holy crap you're right!
Just got the AVX and it's destroying the numbers I was hitting on my x6


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks. IBT Max 20 Runs was stable at 9-11-11-30. I'm thinking about going 9-11-11-29 to see if that is stable also but I feel like calling it quits for now as its almost 1am and need to wake up in a few hours.
> Never heard of it.


That is good, the stock timings for 2133 are 9-11-11-31, and you are getting 100 MHz more with slightly tighter timing (9-11-11-30).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Your motherboard seems to be running really cool. Be proud of that. But the cpu is cooking. If the air is heating up 4C in just the distance from the front of the case to the front of the cooler, then that hot air must be coming from the gpu. You need to blow that hot air back and down so your cpu can run at least 4C cooler. The air going into my cooler is at ambient temps. I tried some low noise low flow case fans and temps went up. They were not pushing the gpu heat down away from the cpu intake. New fans fixed that.
> 
> I have tried top rear case fans in intake, exhaust, and none, and none gives me the lowest temps. Methinks they disrupt air flow through the cooler. Keep experimenting with different combinations. Do you have all the pci slot covers removed?


I expect the air inside the case to be a little warmer than the air coming in, I'm not sure how you are managing to have cooler intake same as ambient. Do you have a sensor in front of your cooler intake? I use the OPT_Sensor probes for this. I have not removed the PCI slot covers though they are vented, positive pressure should keep dust out if I remove them but I'm not so sure it will make a difference. Since all 3 top fans are bringing in fresh air I don't see how any of them could have a negative effect on cooler intake. While running IBT the GPU is not working much, so should not be putting out a lot of heat.

But I will try removing the top/rear fan, and PCI slot covers. Maybe the positive pressure will be more effective this way, I dunno.

Thanks!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Holy crap you're right!
> Just got the AVX and it's destroying the numbers I was hitting on my x6


And how long have you been watching this thread..









Just razzin ya man


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Tridents use 9-11-11-31 for 2133 MHz


My 1866MHz Trident-X kit love 9-10-10-26-40-1T @2143MHz with a 267MHz BCLK


----------



## Agent Smith1984

This chip, even at 4.6.....

It's friggin fast guys! Wow....
The desktop experience in general is superb.

In game framerates are aboutthe same for the most part, but mins have gone up about 2FPS, and max frames are 5-10+ in the easy spots.

Feels faster in every task, in every single way. It's even snappier feeling in general use than my bro's i7 3820, and no intel users, that is NOT a troll post


----------



## Chris635

Can I get in on the memory benchmarks too?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks. I am now on 9-11-11-30 and sta le. Ill probably run a benchmark to compare those timings with something like 9-12-11-28 or 10-11-11-28/30/31 later


To figure out optimal settings for your kit you need to know what type of ic is being used under the heat spreaders. What is the kit that you are running now? Is it the G.Skill in your sig rig? Do you have a link for the kit?

Most common ic for G.Skill 2400 kits are either Hynix or Samsung. Does your kit have single sided (ic) sticks or double sided (ic) sticks?

You can use this link here to decode the ic from the first 8 digits of the serial number located on the sticker that is applied to the side of each stick.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Guys,what is the impact of NB 1.8v on high multi settings?
> Someone mention that 1.8v NB should be bumped a notch with high multi.
> Is it true or not?
> Also,did VDDA voltage has any real impact on Asus Sabertooth R.2.0?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped My NB 1.8V up by a notch up to 1.81V cause I also heard it helps stabilize higher clocks and slightly higher HT speeds. Whether it is ACTUALLY helping me right now? I couldn't tell you. But I doubt the amount I increased it by is significantly increasing my heat at all.
Click to expand...

the 1.8v ( NB 1.8v ) on most helps stabilize fsb ( ht ref ) in my experience you should not add more then 0.05 to 0.1 ( going from memory )

when i pushed it i was as much as 50fsb too high

( ie 200 fsb i was at 250 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL as to be expected W 8.1 is just as crappy as W 7...
> 
> I just installed it and Windows update is stuck at "searching for updates" I run sfc/scannow and there are some corrupted files witch cannot be repaired by sfc..
> 
> I just installed W8.1 and installed my drivers and i am presented with this rubbish.. the incompetence of Microsoft making an stable platform is becoming the most taxing..
> 
> There is no apparent reason why these files should get corrupt.. I cant even go in to the CBS.log to see what is going on, how stupid is that.
> 
> I guess i need to do a repair install AGAIN.
> 
> I am not starting some discussion or pissing people off here, just letting off some steam


well i understand venting, however i think you need to look at your oc or your cables, i have had to install windows numerous times esp when doing ht. ( i would say well over 100 during that time frame )

win7 - there is one set of updates that take FOREVER ( from what i can tell this is the 1-2 core days, timeframe ) then it will work download, ect normally
win8 i have never had such problems,

in my experience windows is just fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> This chip, even at 4.6.....
> 
> It's friggin fast guys! Wow....
> The desktop experience in general is superb.
> 
> In game framerates are aboutthe same for the most part, but mins have gone up about 2FPS, and max frames are 5-10+ in the easy spots.
> 
> Feels faster in every task, in every single way. It's even snappier feeling in general use than my bro's i7 3820, and no intel users, that is NOT a troll post


still thinking about getting one of these boards soon

looks to be fun

and ill burn it down
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Can I get in on the memory benchmarks too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


imo this is the solid proof vish has done nothing but get better

the memory controller keeps getting stronger

i really wish//hop they bring steamroller out to this chipset :/

sidenote anyone else notice kyad has been mia a long long long time, hope he is ok


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sidenote anyone else notice kyad has been mia a long long long time, hope he is ok


i was wondering this too.....i miss his dulcet tones lol

i do see him from time to time in the thread so hes about


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That is good, the stock timings for 2133 are 9-11-11-31, and you are getting 100 MHz more with slightly tighter timing (9-11-11-30).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the air inside the case to be a little warmer than the air coming in, I'm not sure how you are managing to have cooler intake same as ambient. Do you have a sensor in front of your cooler intake? I use the OPT_Sensor probes for this. I have not removed the PCI slot covers though they are vented, positive pressure should keep dust out if I remove them but I'm not so sure it will make a difference. Since all 3 top fans are bringing in fresh air I don't see how any of them could have a negative effect on cooler intake. While running IBT the GPU is not working much, so should not be putting out a lot of heat.
> 
> But I will try removing the top/rear fan, and PCI slot covers. Maybe the positive pressure will be more effective this way, I dunno.
> 
> Thanks!


What I use in an old air conditioning thermometer that is stuck into the top of the case leaning back towards the cooler. I would like to get it farther back but the top front fan is in the way. There are pics in the Silver Arrow thread in the air cooling forum.

The air in the middle and rear of the case should be warmer than ambient but the air in the front and especially the front top needs to be cool. If hot air is getting that far forward and up, then it is not being pushed out the back by the case fans. Air cooling needs horizontal flow like water running down hill to be most effective. If the air is swirling around inside the case you have air blow, not air flow as Doyll says.

As cool as your motherboard is and as hot as your cpu is I'm wondering if those top fans aren't conflicting with the cpu fans and blocking them from moving hot air out the rear of the case. This is pure speculation as I am having trouble imagining what is going on inside your case.

The 8370 just passed 10 passes of IBT AVX at 4.6 ghz. Max vcore was 1.448 and is all that the stock bios will allow. Under load the vcore was bouncing between 1.384 and 1.392 v. Temps were 42-43C with a spike to 46C. 4.7 next.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marmota*
> 
> Hello, I'm new here and wanted to ask a question. Is it possible to have the FX 8350 boost for one core only? As stated in this thread on reddit?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2zvnha/glorious_oc_totally_worth_it_even_though_i_have/
> 
> I had never heard of this, and it seems like it would be usefull.
> 
> On intell CPUs i've seen single core boost.


Yes it's possible, but not the way he thinks.. lol U need PS Check or AOD,to enable/disable modules, which means in pairs, and it can't be done in BIOS,

6.2Ghz Turbo....oh well let him dream a little...









AMD Turbo is a pretty useless feature anyway tbh.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the 1.8v ( NB 1.8v ) on most helps stabilize fsb ( ht ref ) in my experience you should not add more then 0.05 to 0.1 ( going from memory )
> 
> when i pushed it i was as much as 50fsb too high
> 
> ( ie 200 fsb i was at 250 )
> well i understand venting, however i think you need to look at your oc or your cables, i have had to install windows numerous times esp when doing ht. ( i would say well over 100 during that time frame )
> 
> win7 - there is one set of updates that take FOREVER ( from what i can tell this is the 1-2 core days, timeframe ) then it will work download, ect normally
> win8 i have never had such problems,
> 
> in my experience windows is just fine
> still thinking about getting one of these boards soon
> 
> looks to be fun
> 
> and ill burn it down
> imo this is the solid proof vish has done nothing but get better
> 
> the memory controller keeps getting stronger
> 
> i really wish//hop they bring steamroller out to this chipset :/
> 
> sidenote anyone else notice kyad has been mia a long long long time, hope he is ok






Thnx for your reply.

Well i checked all my cables , hard drive's etc. and i couldn't find anything wrong with it.

I'm just so fed up with this Windows corruption stuff man, I checked my OC and its stable as a rock, been rendering video's with this overclock for hours without any problems, i passed IBT AVX on very high on 20 passes so if this isn't stable i just might as well quit the whole overclocking stuff..

It can be an SATA cable that went bad but i have no spare cables to check this, i changed the SATA cable of my SSD tho but i have no idea if that did the trick.

I will go look on the internet on how to check if SATA cables are damaged or anything because i am just fed up with this corruption crap.

I called my retail shop about this and he was saying that they got a few Asus Sabertooth MB's back with the same sort of issue... i never had Windows corruption with my Gigabyte board tho.

I did repair Windows 8.1 with DISM.exe but the Windows update still freezes, there are lots of people on the net with the same problem so i don't know man, need to investigate further in to this.


----------



## hawker-gb

*FX8370 @4,9ghz with 1,393vcore*

I did a liitle fine tuning and manage to get 4,9ghz with less than 1,4vcore.









Settings:

-1,393vcore (max full load 1,416v)
-NB @2600
-NB 1,212 volts
-HTT @2600
-CPU/NB 1,25 volts
-NB 1.8v - 1,830 volts
-RAM 1600mhz (9-9-9-24) with 1,65 volts
-Peek max consuption of whole system - 462,1 watt
-Max core temp 58,9 degrees celsius
-LLC ultra high
-CPU current cap. 130%
-CPU power phase control -optimized-

Test is done with IBT-AVX very high in 15 runs.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL as to be expected W 8.1 is just as crappy as W 7...
> 
> I just installed it and Windows update is stuck at "searching for updates" I run sfc/scannow and there are some corrupted files witch cannot be repaired by sfc..
> 
> I just installed W8.1 and installed my drivers and i am presented with this rubbish.. the incompetence of Microsoft making an stable platform is becoming the most taxing..
> 
> There is no apparent reason why these files should get corrupt.. I cant even go in to the CBS.log to see what is going on, how stupid is that.
> 
> I guess i need to do a repair install AGAIN.
> 
> I am not starting some discussion or pissing people off here, just letting off some steam


There is a fix update download from Microsoft and it works most of the time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There is a fix update download from Microsoft and it works most of the time.


Thnx man, but i discovered that 9 times out of ten those things do not work..


----------



## Alastair

Does this look slow? I dunno it seems slow to me?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, but i discovered that 9 times out of ten those things do not work..


It worked for me, see https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/gp/windows-update-issues/en-ie

It's worth a try, I was getting all sorts of errors and after using this a couple of times it started to work as designed.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> Does this look slow? I dunno it seems slow to me?


It's better than mine,


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It worked for me, see https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/gp/windows-update-issues/en-ie
> 
> It's worth a try, I was getting all sorts of errors and after using this a couple of times it started to work as designed.


Thank you but i already tried almost everything to solve this problem but no matter what i do or so called "fix program" i download it doesn't work.

I am getting the 8024A008 Error code and i tried everything i could find on the net to solve this issue but non of them seems to work. Very strange, i scanned all my hard drives and none of them have problems and are working fine.

Its so frustrating..


----------



## hawker-gb

I am slowest by far.
My trusty old old old Mushkin.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That is good, the stock timings for 2133 are 9-11-11-31, and you are getting 100 MHz more with slightly tighter timing (9-11-11-30).


Thanks. Purely at 2133 I can use 9-11-10-28 (maybe tighter if I try) but I guess the 100MHz OC needs a little looser timings. I'm still happy. I'll probably run Cinebench and some memory benchmarks on AIDA to see if there are any improvements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> To figure out optimal settings for your kit you need to know what type of ic is being used under the heat spreaders. What is the kit that you are running now? Is it the G.Skill in your sig rig? Do you have a link for the kit?
> 
> Most common ic for G.Skill 2400 kits are either Hynix or Samsung. Does your kit have single sided (ic) sticks or double sided (ic) sticks?
> 
> You can use this link here to decode the ic from the first 8 digits of the serial number located on the sticker that is applied to the side of each stick.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs


Thanks for the valuable information. The kit I am running, like you guessed, is the Ripjaws Z 2400MHz 2 x 4GB kit. Here is the link on Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585&cm_re=ripjaws_z-_-20-231-585-_-Product

I don't know if my memory are single sided or double sided. Haven't really checked. Is it possible to check without taking the heatsinks on? My serial number starts with 1445. By the description in the link that might mean these memory were from week 45 of 2014. The next four numbers are 2500. The link you showed says X50X and for DDR3 under X50X shows 2500. That must mean my RAM are of Samsung. Not sure about single vs double sided


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you but i already tried almost everything to solve this problem but no matter what i do or so called "fix program" i download it doesn't work.
> 
> I am getting the 8024A008 Error code and i tried everything i could find on the net to solve this issue but non of them seems to work. Very strange, i scanned all my hard drives and none of them have problems and are working fine.
> 
> Its so frustrating..


First of all, if you experience corrupted files, be it that windows may have effed upp something or otherwise, reset everything overclocked to default settings.
I saw earlier that you tested stability with only IBT, right?
Ideally you would test a large number of stability tests, passing IBT does not guarantee you have a stable system by any means really.
So the problems may be an unstable OC, so to take that out of the equation, reset everything to default, atleast until you have narrowed down the cause of the problem...

As an example that just IBT may not prove a stable system, some days ago I tried some ram overclocking counter ram voltage.
I used IBT as it is very quick, just to avoid running memtest over night at settings that does not pass other, quicker tests.
I got a little confused as IBT passed with ram voltage as low as 1.65V, on a previous CPU these frequencies and timings only worked with 1.72V and up.
Might be a better cpu i thought so I began memtest, and it started spewing errors right at the start.
Sure enough, ram was not stable with less than 1.72V, but it still passed IBT, see where I'm getting at?









What this show is, if your pc can pass IBT stability test, only proves that it is stable for IBT, it does not prove or verify anything else.
So if you want to be as sure you can be that the OC is stable, you should run a large variety of tests, and even then you might not be sure it is rock stable.

Another little anecdote regarding memtest and how long you should run it to consider it stable, yesterday I tested some other ram settings.
I let it run over night, checked this morning and 7 instances were running fine and had passed 1350% without a single error, but one instance had got 5 errors at 980%.
Had I only let memtest pass say 250% and quit the test, called it stable I would not know that the ram settings (or IMC) was unstable.

Just something to think about when people say that they know their OC is stable.
Passing a couple of runs of your favourite stability test just proves that the OC is stable enough to pass that test, it does NOT verify system stability as a whole.
If all you do with the PC is to run IBT then that may be fine, otherwise I would strongly suggest to run as much different stability tests you can.
That way you can better the odds some that the OC might indeed be fullt stable...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Nothing can be verified no matter how much you stress the system. The best you can do is do a bit of each program. When I pass IBT Maximum 20 Runs or even 50 Runs that usually means I have a pretty stable system. But I still run Prime95, OCCT, AIDA over night at least once. Then I go with a overnight run of MemTest and then an overnight run of Memtest86(+) to check for errors on the RAM at the given OC/speed/timings. I can see a unstable BIOS setting corrupting the Windows install, constant restarts for OCing and changing settings in the BIOS can also corrupt the HDD also. Your install source for Windows 8.1 can also be a culprit if the source itself was a bit corrupted. Like Spacebug said if you value your data and time use lots of programs to test the system even if you don't want to. If you don't find any fix I suggest you set your whole system to default settings in the BIOS and reinstall Windows 8.1. If the OS install still gets corrupt then it may be the HDD/SSD or the windows install itself.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, but i discovered that 9 times out of ten those things do not work..


I know it's a ****ty idea but have you considered a clean install?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I know it's a ****ty idea but have you considered a clean install?


Only thing I found was this

This issue can be resolved by re-running OOBE with sysprep then repairing Windows Update using the Fix-It utility.

1. Open a command prompt window and run the following command:
%systemroot%\System32\Sysprep\sysprep.exe /oobe
If the command is successful your computer will shut down when done, goto step 2. If the command fails, proceed to step 1b.

1b. Open regedit and navigate to:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup
If there is a dword named "Upgrade" delete it. Note, there is also a subkey named "Upgrade" DO NOT delete it. In my case the "RollbackActive" dword was set to "1" so I changed it to "0". Reboot and try step 1 again.

2. Startup your computer and complete OOBE. Unlike the upgrade OOBE you will not be able to select an existing user account to use. Instead, create a throwaway account you can delete later.

3. Once you reach the desktop, navigate to:
Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Troubleshooting\All Categories
Right click on "Windows Update" and select "Run as administrator". Reboot when the Fix-It is finished.

Windows Update should now function normally.

Don't know if it will work for you.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I don't know if my memory are single sided or double sided. Haven't really checked. Is it possible to check without taking the heatsinks on? My serial number starts with 1445. By the description in the link that might mean these memory were from week 45 of 2014. The next four numbers are 2500. The link you showed says X50X and for DDR3 under X50X shows 2500. That must mean my RAM are of Samsung. Not sure about single vs double sided


You can take a flashlight and shine it down at the bottom of the stick looking under the heatspreader and you should be able to see ic mounted on both sides of the stick for double sided and just on one side of a stick if they are sigle sided.

You can also look at both sides of the golden fingers at the bottom of a stick... A single sided stick will have a bunch of small SMD's mounted on one side and none on the other (smooth). On a double sided stick will have the small SMD's mounted in a more balanced way on each side of the stick.

S/S 2666C11 Team Xtreem (Hynix):


D/S 2666C11 Kingston Predator (Samsung):


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> First of all, if you experience corrupted files, be it that windows may have effed upp something or otherwise, reset everything overclocked to default settings.
> I saw earlier that you tested stability with only IBT, right?
> Ideally you would test a large number of stability tests, passing IBT does not guarantee you have a stable system by any means really.
> So the problems may be an unstable OC, so to take that out of the equation, reset everything to default, atleast until you have narrowed down the cause of the problem...
> 
> As an example that just IBT may not prove a stable system, some days ago I tried some ram overclocking counter ram voltage.
> I used IBT as it is very quick, just to avoid running memtest over night at settings that does not pass other, quicker tests.
> I got a little confused as IBT passed with ram voltage as low as 1.65V, on a previous CPU these frequencies and timings only worked with 1.72V and up.
> Might be a better cpu i thought so I began memtest, and it started spewing errors right at the start.
> Sure enough, ram was not stable with less than 1.72V, but it still passed IBT, see where I'm getting at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this show is, if your pc can pass IBT stability test, only proves that it is stable for IBT, it does not prove or verify anything else.
> So if you want to be as sure you can be that the OC is stable, you should run a large variety of tests, and even then you might not be sure it is rock stable.
> 
> Another little anecdote regarding memtest and how long you should run it to consider it stable, yesterday I tested some other ram settings.
> I let it run over night, checked this morning and 7 instances were running fine and had passed 1350% without a single error, but one instance had got 5 errors at 980%.
> Had I only let memtest pass say 250% and quit the test, called it stable I would not know that the ram settings (or IMC) was unstable.
> 
> Just something to think about when people say that they know their OC is stable.
> Passing a couple of runs of your favourite stability test just proves that the OC is stable enough to pass that test, it does NOT verify system stability as a whole.
> If all you do with the PC is to run IBT then that may be fine, otherwise I would strongly suggest to run as much different stability tests you can.
> That way you can better the odds some that the OC might indeed be fullt stable...


WOW thnx for the reply dude, that's a wall of text to read and very informative too, thnx for that









I didn't test my stability with IBT AVX alone, i did run several tests for example, IBT AVX for about 10 runs on very high, gaming for hours on end, rendering large files hours on end, i put all kinds of load to my system to make sure to get the most stable system possible so i certainly do not rely only on IBT AVX alone. My system is rock stable with any of these previous things, so if my system would be unstable it would sort it out pretty fast when i render a lot of file hours on end in Adobe premiere pro. Rendering is not even the hardest part of premiere pro, you really work your system hard when you are exporting those files, and even than no problem whatsoever.

I could not agree with you more on the stability test, that's why i don't like those test like, IBT AVX, Prime95 etc. because they certainly do not determine if you system is stable at all, period. Its a fact that you loose stability the moment you start overclocking, as simple as that. There is no guarantee whatsoever that your system will be stable 24/7 when you are overclocking it.

I think people who run Prime95, IBT AVX for hours on end do not understand what stability really dictates. For example, if you run Prime95, IBT AVX for like 2 hours to check stability without ANY errors, it might happen that when you try to play a game it crashes immediately, i should know because that actually happened to me









I don't say that those programs are bad by all means but its a very poor way to look for stability. It stresses the components in such an unrealistic way an put so much more heat and stress that you never eve going to see in every day usage.

It can even do harm to your components if you run them hours on end.. i read once on the internet that some guy actually smoked his motherboard by using this programs..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> First of all, if you experience corrupted files, be it that windows may have effed upp something or otherwise, reset everything overclocked to default settings.
> I saw earlier that you tested stability with only IBT, right?
> Ideally you would test a large number of stability tests, passing IBT does not guarantee you have a stable system by any means really.
> So the problems may be an unstable OC, so to take that out of the equation, reset everything to default, atleast until you have narrowed down the cause of the problem...
> 
> As an example that just IBT may not prove a stable system, some days ago I tried some ram overclocking counter ram voltage.
> I used IBT as it is very quick, just to avoid running memtest over night at settings that does not pass other, quicker tests.
> I got a little confused as IBT passed with ram voltage as low as 1.65V, on a previous CPU these frequencies and timings only worked with 1.72V and up.
> Might be a better cpu i thought so I began memtest, and it started spewing errors right at the start.
> Sure enough, ram was not stable with less than 1.72V, but it still passed IBT, see where I'm getting at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this show is, if your pc can pass IBT stability test, only proves that it is stable for IBT, it does not prove or verify anything else.
> So if you want to be as sure you can be that the OC is stable, you should run a large variety of tests, and even then you might not be sure it is rock stable.
> 
> Another little anecdote regarding memtest and how long you should run it to consider it stable, yesterday I tested some other ram settings.
> I let it run over night, checked this morning and 7 instances were running fine and had passed 1350% without a single error, but one instance had got 5 errors at 980%.
> Had I only let memtest pass say 250% and quit the test, called it stable I would not know that the ram settings (or IMC) was unstable.
> 
> Just something to think about when people say that they know their OC is stable.
> Passing a couple of runs of your favourite stability test just proves that the OC is stable enough to pass that test, it does NOT verify system stability as a whole.
> If all you do with the PC is to run IBT then that may be fine, otherwise I would strongly suggest to run as much different stability tests you can.
> That way you can better the odds some that the OC might indeed be fullt stable...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I know it's a ****ty idea but have you considered a clean install?


Thnx for your input man, and yes i considered fresh install several times but that doesn't solve the problem if you know what i mean and its too easy and if you know me you should know i do not do easy









I already solved it through this guide: http://www.kapilarya.com/windows-update-ran-into-a-problem-error-8024a008


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You can take a flashlight and shine it down at the bottom of the stick looking under the heatspreader and you should be able to see ic mounted on both sides of the stick for double sided and just on one side of a stick if they are sigle sided.
> 
> You can also look at both sides of the golden fingers at the bottom of a stick... A single sided stick will have a bunch of small SMD's mounted on one side and none on the other (smooth). On a double sided stick will have the small SMD's mounted in a more balanced way on each side of the stick.
> 
> S/S 2666C11 Team Xtreem (Hynix):
> 
> 
> D/S 2666C11 Kingston Predator (Samsung):


Okay so I used a flashlight to take a look at one of the sticks of memory. They are double sided Samsung IC (memory chips on both side of the RAM). So how can I find optimal timings now?


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I could not agree with you more on the stability test, that's why i don't like those test like, IBT AVX, Prime95 etc. because they certainly do not determine if you system is stable at all, period. Its a fact that you loose stability the moment you start overclocking, as simple as that. There is no guarantee whatsoever that your system will be stable 24/7 when you are overclocking it.


True that
Running an overclocked system is fun and all, but it is a calculated risk.
You do your best to test it with various programs, after that you can only cross your fingers and hope for the best really








Hell, it isn't really guaranteed to be stable even at default settings, could be borked hardware or something for all we know...

Yeah, that was kind of a wall of text, sorry about that.
I get carried away sometimes, perhaps especially regarding the word "stable" that people throw around sometimes.
And sorry if I got the wrong end of the stick regarding your testing methods, sometimes I read stuff a little too fast









Stability is really in the eyes of the beholder, if it seems stable than good, lets hope it is so too...

So you solved it?
Good


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> True that
> Running an overclocked system is fun and all, but it is a calculated risk.
> You do your best to test it with various programs, after that you can only cross your fingers and hope for the best really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, it isn't really guaranteed to be stable even at default settings, could be borked hardware or something for all we know...
> 
> Yeah, that was kind of a wall of text, sorry about that.
> I get carried away sometimes, perhaps especially regarding the word "stable" that people throw around sometimes.
> And sorry if I got the wrong end of the stick regarding your testing methods, sometimes I read stuff a little too fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability is really in the eyes of the beholder, if it seems stable than good, lets hope it is so too...
> 
> So you solved it?
> Good


you are absolutely right, nothing to add man









I kinda fixed it i guess but i am searching for updates now and it looks like its stuck again on 'searching for updates" its kinda ridiculous that i have to go to all this trouble in order to make the windows update to work properly.

As a matter a fact, this isn't the first issue i have with Windows and i read all kinds of issues on the net on all kinds of Windows. That only shows me how incompetent Microsoft engineers are in making an "stable" WORKING platform.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Random post. I started unpacking an archived file on my 8350 desktop and it was taking a while. Said I had to wait 1 hour 20 minutes. So after 30 minutes passed I was at about 40%. Well I began unarchiving the same file on my i7 Quad-Core laptop and it started off with only needing 40 minutes. Two problems on why it was taking so long on my 8350. One, unarchive is only using 1 core. So I guess a 3.2GHz i7 Single core is faster than a 4.9GHz 8350 single core. Second was that I left my Windows Power options to power save. Could have been at 1400MHz due to CoolnQuiet. After putting power options to high power the desktop is catching up and passing my laptop now.


----------



## miklkit

It has been a pretty good day so far. Started the 8370 at 4 ghz and have been working up to the current 4.9 ghz multi only. This is new territory for me as the 8350 was always stable at 4.7 but never at 4.8. It is getting close to my limits of volts and temps tho so 5 ghz is probably out with straight multi.

Next will be starting at 4 and seeing how far an fsb OC will go.


----------



## Benjiw

I move back home next week and while the nights are cold I plan on setting up the pc in the garage for a night of overclocking with actual sub 15c ambient temps to test the theory of heat vs voltage theory we all have/show noob overclockers that heat is the enemy, sound ok or should i not bother? haha.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I move back home next week and while the nights are cold I plan on setting up the pc in the garage for a night of overclocking with actual sub 15c ambient temps to test the theory of heat vs voltage theory we all have/show noob overclockers that heat is the enemy, sound ok or should i not bother? haha.


I'm interested...do it.


----------



## hurricane28

A friend told me about this new tool called SSD-Z, i think its very need









For anyone who is interested, here is where you get it: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/ssd-z-download.html


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It has been a pretty good day so far. Started the 8370 at 4 ghz and have been working up to the current 4.9 ghz multi only. This is new territory for me as the 8350 was always stable at 4.7 but never at 4.8. It is getting close to my limits of volts and temps tho so 5 ghz is probably out with straight multi.
> 
> Next will be starting at 4 and seeing how far an fsb OC will go.


4.9 on air is great! I hope that you will pass IBT VH/20 with that. Can't wait to see if you can hit 5.0 using FSB, that would be sweet. Good luck

Do to high temps while folding, I am considering 4.7 for my daily clock instead of 4.8. Hopefully one day I can get temps more in check..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I move back home next week and while the nights are cold I plan on setting up the pc in the garage for a night of overclocking with actual sub 15c ambient temps to test the theory of heat vs voltage theory we all have/show noob overclockers that heat is the enemy, sound ok or should i not bother? haha.


Yes, we want overclock porn!









Also, I am trying to use 2600 (was 2400) on the NB with ram set to 2400. What kind of CPU/NB voltage will I likely need? And should I change NB voltage at all?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Also, I am trying to use 2600 (was 2400) on the NB with ram set to 2400. What kind of CPU/NB voltage will I likely need? And should I change NB voltage at all?


Hey bud,
For my CPU/NB at just over 2700mhz I need about 1.4v or so. For 2600mhz about 1.35v...ish. They are all a little different and the CPU/NB does add heat so....cooling.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey bud,
> For my CPU/NB at just over 2700mhz I need about 1.4v or so. For 2600mhz about 1.35v...ish. They are all a little different and the CPU/NB does add heat so....cooling.


Ya each IMC will be unique to a degree thx, now I have a basic idea/reference. I will try 1.35 and work up/down from there. Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 4.9 on air is great! I hope that you will pass IBT VH/20 with that. Can't wait to see if you can hit 5.0 using FSB, that would be sweet. Good luck
> 
> Do to high temps while folding, I am considering 4.7 for my daily clock instead of 4.8. Hopefully one day I can get temps more in check..
> Yes, we want overclock porn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am trying to use 2600 (was 2400) on the NB with ram set to 2400. What kind of CPU/NB voltage will I likely need? And should I change NB voltage at all?


I was just doing 10 passes of IBT very high today but it looks like it would do 20. 1.5 vcore with temps in the 50s except for the odd spike as high as 63C. I just don't think she has 5 ghz in her this way. Both temps and volts would be in the red zone. She is definitely climbing the wall and it is getting harder and harder to reach the next level.

One thing I saw is that there is a huge difference in performance between 4 ghz and 4.9 with the biggest jump coming after 4.6. Even the difference between 4.8 and 4.9 is noticeable.

Keep working on your case air flow. Your Cryorig is supposed to be at least as good as my Silver Arrow. I wonder if TY143s would fit?


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was just doing 10 passes of IBT very high today but it looks like it would do 20. 1.5 vcore with temps in the 50s except for the odd spike as high as 63C. I just don't think she has 5 ghz in her this way. Both temps and volts would be in the red zone. She is definitely climbing the wall and it is getting harder and harder to reach the next level.
> 
> One thing I saw is that there is a huge difference in performance between 4 ghz and 4.9 with the biggest jump coming after 4.6. Even the difference between 4.8 and 4.9 is noticeable.
> 
> Keep working on your case air flow. Your Cryorig is supposed to be at least as good as my Silver Arrow. I wonder if TY143s would fit?


Wow, 1.5v with average load temp in the 50's.. I am jelly, lol.. I think there may be a little room for airflow improvement, but not enough to account for 10C or so. Perhaps I should consider higher RPM fans for the cooler, I really didn't think it would be necessary







. I feel like one of my heat-pipes is broken lol.

I assume you are using TY143's on your SA? What RPM do your SA's fans spin at? I think you mentioned this before, and I think it was like 1500RPM?

Edit: I see the TY143's can spin at 2500RPM, holy cow.

I think they would fit on the R1, I would have to check though.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Okay so I used a flashlight to take a look at one of the sticks of memory. They are double sided Samsung IC (memory chips on both side of the RAM). So how can I find optimal timings now?


For Samsung try...

2400: 10-12-12... 10-11-11... 9-11-11... tRAS from 31 down to 25
2133: 9-11-11... 9-10-10... 8-10-10... tRAS from 28 down to 25
1866: 9-10-10... 8-10-10... 7-9-9... tRAS from 28 down to 24

Depending on quality of ic... you can also sometimes sometimes drop tRP down by one... example: 2133 9-11-10 or 1866 9-10-9 but Samsung usually run better with tRCD and tRP set the same... example: 2400 10-12-12 or 9-11-11.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Hey bud,
> For my CPU/NB at just over 2700mhz I need about 1.4v or so. For 2600mhz about 1.35v...ish. They are all a little different and the CPU/NB does add heat so....cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya each IMC will be unique to a degree thx, now I have a basic idea/reference. I will try 1.35 and work up/down from there. Thanks a lot buddy


My CPU/NB is about the same. It can do 2400Mhz with stock volts, 2600Mhz needs 1.35v, 2700Mhz 1.45v. This is as long I keep the CPU itself at 4.4Ghz. If I bump the core to say 4.6GHz then the CPU/NB needs 0.25v extra to reach the same speeds. But I do have all four dimms populated with 32GB of 1866Mhz RAM, so that's that. Temps. do go up, and since performance other than in synthetics doesn't change much (even there I can't notice much at all), I see no point pushing the CPU/NB over 2400MHz for daily use. CPU > RAM timings > CPU core clock > RAM frequency > CPU/NB.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> My CPU/NB is about the same. It can do 2400Mhz with stock volts, 2600Mhz needs 1.35v, 2700Mhz 1.45v. This is as long I keep the CPU itself at 4.4Ghz. If I bump the core to say 4.6GHz then the CPU/NB needs 0.25v extra to reach the same speeds. But I do have all four dimms populated with 32GB of 1866Mhz RAM, so that's that. Temps. do go up, and since performance other than in synthetics doesn't change much (even there I can't notice much at all), I see no point pushing the CPU/NB over 2400MHz for daily use. CPU > RAM timings > CPU core clock > RAM frequency > CPU/NB.


Thank you for the informative response. I did notice a small increase in load temp after increasing the CPU/NB voltage for 2600. I think since I am using multi only for my OC and my temps are on the high end, I should go back to 2400 on the NB









Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> For Samsung try...
> 
> 2400: 10-12-12... 10-11-11... 9-11-11... tRAS from 31 down to 25
> 2133: 9-11-11... 9-10-10... 8-10-10... tRAS from 28 down to 25
> 1866: 9-10-10... 8-10-10... 7-9-9... tRAS from 28 down to 24
> 
> Depending on quality of ic... you can also sometimes sometimes drop tRP down by one... example: 2133 9-11-10 or 1866 9-10-9 but Samsung usually run better with tRCD and tRP set the same... example: 2400 10-12-12 or 9-11-11.


Thank you very much


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> *FX8370 @4,9ghz with 1,393vcore*
> 
> I did a liitle fine tuning and manage to get 4,9ghz with less than 1,4vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings:
> 
> -1,393vcore (max full load 1,416v)
> -NB @2600
> -NB 1,212 volts
> -HTT @2600
> -CPU/NB 1,25 volts
> -NB 1.8v - 1,830 volts
> -RAM 1600mhz (9-9-9-24) with 1,65 volts
> -Peek max consuption of whole system - 462,1 watt
> -Max core temp 58,9 degrees celsius
> -LLC ultra high
> -CPU current cap. 130%
> -CPU power phase control -optimized-
> 
> Test is done with IBT-AVX very high in 15 runs.


So you ran IBT on a Vishera clocked @ 4.9Ghz with 1.4v vcore and had a max core temp of 59c?

That's impressive, is Turbo disabled?


----------



## hawker-gb

Its 1.393 to be exact. Full load is 1.416.
Ofc turbo is disabled.

These "new" Visheras are relly good.
Rock solid @4,9 with only 1,393vcore.

Someone with more knowledge then me will probably manage with even less vcore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Its 1.393 to be exact. Full load is 1.416.
> Ofc turbo is disabled.
> 
> These "new" Visheras are relly good.
> Rock solid @4,9 with only 1,393vcore.
> 
> Someone with more knowledge then me will probably manage with even less vcore.


Good one indeed!

You can try lowering Vcore and test.









Or improve your cooling and rock 5+ Ghz plus


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> *FX8370 @4,9ghz with 1,393vcore*
> 
> I did a liitle fine tuning and manage to get 4,9ghz with less than 1,4vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings:
> 
> -1,393vcore (max full load 1,416v)
> -NB @2600
> -NB 1,212 volts
> -HTT @2600
> -CPU/NB 1,25 volts
> -NB 1.8v - 1,830 volts
> -RAM 1600mhz (9-9-9-24) with 1,65 volts
> -Peek max consuption of whole system - 462,1 watt
> -Max core temp 58,9 degrees celsius
> -LLC ultra high
> -CPU current cap. 130%
> -CPU power phase control -optimized-
> 
> Test is done with IBT-AVX very high in 15 runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ran IBT on a Vishera clocked @ 4.9Ghz with 1.4v vcore and had a max core temp of 59c?
> 
> That's impressive, is Turbo disabled?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Its 1.393 to be exact. Full load is 1.416.
> Ofc turbo is disabled.
> 
> These "new" Visheras are relly good.
> Rock solid @4,9 with only 1,393vcore.
> 
> Someone with more knowledge then me will probably manage with even less vcore.


This is my FX at 4.95GHz. 1.46525V. And that is with a less than impressive motherboard. Wait. That makes this motherboard impressive in its own right.












That is 52C average on the cores with two odd 60C spikes.
The socket is at its thermal limit at 74C. This motherboard is cranking let me tell you!


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one indeed!
> 
> You can try lowering Vcore and test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or improve your cooling and rock 5+ Ghz plus


I will try that certainly but waiting for new Ram to come.

I was at 5ghz and over but I afraid my PSU is not up to task.
So I am reluctant to engage IBT when vcore venture over 1.4v

Cooling is Nepton 280l with 4 ultra kaze 3000rpm


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Its 1.393 to be exact. Full load is 1.416.
> Ofc turbo is disabled.
> 
> These "new" Visheras are relly good.
> Rock solid @4,9 with only 1,393vcore.
> 
> Someone with more knowledge then me will probably manage with even less vcore.


If you say so.

The 8370 isn't new, it's same old Vishera with a different multi/VID. You must have found that chip buried under a mountain of gold. ......


----------



## hawker-gb

I knew that. That's why I said "new"
Probably better manufacturing process.
My 8370 was one of very first pieces. If I remember correctly it was manufactured sometime in May.2014.
I was shocked when i switch from 8150 to this.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I knew that. That's why I said "new"
> Probably better manufacturing process.
> My 8370 was one of very first pieces. If I remember correctly it was manufactured sometime in May.2014.
> I was shocked when i switch from 8150 to this.


Did you take that screenshot while IBT was running?


----------



## hawker-gb

It was taken immediately after test.
Maybe 30 seconds after it finished.


----------



## hawker-gb

I always doing in this order:
-IBT
-Cpu-z
-Screenshot

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Since I do not have an opening behind the motherboard socket in my case, I believe I am going to try to find a way to bond the rear of the socket to the case itself using thermal padding, and turn the entire motherboard tray into a heatsink.... hmmmm. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Since I do not have an opening behind the motherboard socket in my case, I believe I am going to try to find a way to bond the rear of the socket to the case itself using thermal padding, and turn the entire motherboard tray into a heatsink.... hmmmm. Anyone seen this before?


I would rather look into the option of cutting a hole in the case and mounting the fan there.
Not sure how efficient thick thermal padding would be compared to direct airflow.

I fairly recently cut a hole in the bottom of my HTPC case for this purpose, it is an alternative if the case does not have opening behind the socket...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Since I do not have an opening behind the motherboard socket in my case, I believe I am going to try to find a way to bond the rear of the socket to the case itself using thermal padding, and turn the entire motherboard tray into a heatsink.... hmmmm. Anyone seen this before?


Yeah I cut a hole in my case to. Very easy to do with a Dremel. Grab a CD. Guess its diameter? Yip you guessed it. 120mm. Make your circle where you want to cut. Drill the screw holes.

Thank you come again!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Since I do not have an opening behind the motherboard socket in my case, I believe I am going to try to find a way to bond the rear of the socket to the case itself using thermal padding, and turn the entire motherboard tray into a heatsink.... hmmmm. Anyone seen this before?


This is what I did initially with my set up Aget. Eventually I drilled holes in my case and mounted one on the inside. This did drop my socket temp by 10c though. That's a 50mm chipset fan with double sided tape.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

This board and chip has given me 4.6 with EASE, but on 20 ibt runs the socket hits 90c. It's insane, and out eventually hits 95 and throttles to 1400 on 4 cores. Highest cpu temp is 67c at that point,and vrm temps are 65c with a fan.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is what I did initially with my set up Aget. Eventually I drilled holes in my case and mounted one on the inside. This did drop my socket temp by 10c though. That's a 50mm chipset fan with double sided tape.


I think I'll do something like this..... 10c would be great.

I will say during gotta of gaming, it never breaks 65c....


----------



## Johan45

Part of the problem with water/AIO is that it takes a lot of air movement away from the socket area. Very good air movement into the case and then air directly to the VRM HS and the back is needed. Now a better CPU cooler will help the more heat you can pull awy from the CPU the better but the extra fans are going to be necessary. As I read further back the "bargain" boards are typically more vulnerable to the heat just because of the way they are constructed. Here's another pic for the top HS


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is what I did initially with my set up Aget. Eventually I drilled holes in my case and mounted one on the inside. This did drop my socket temp by 10c though. That's a 50mm chipset fan with double sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll do something like this..... 10c would be great.
> 
> I will say during gotta of gaming, it never breaks 65c....
Click to expand...

Yeah mine will hit 80c when running Handbrake and shut down, I do have an older cooler though....CM Hyper N620. At 4.5Ghz it hovers around 75c.
I don't mind too much as I hardly ever do encoding.

When gaming it sits about 60-65 same as yours.


----------



## hawker-gb

I did a litle mod on Stormtrooper and put 140mm fan:


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So this is all too common I see!

Why have none of these coolers integrated a heat spreader into the rear bracket? You'd think it would have been done by now....

Same premise as the rear plate on a video card. and you could go pretty large since it's a friggin motherboard's worth of space you could utilize!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Here's how you make an atx board look tiny.....


----------



## Johan45

You're definitely going to need some air movement in there. Normally some of that heat can go out the top but not upside down like that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're definitely going to need some air movement in there. Normally some of that heat can go out the top but not upside down like that.


You are definitely right there.....

This case, as nice as it is, is not really optimal for what I'm trying to do.

I need something with a dual 120mm outlet so I can mount a 240 radiator.

With this case, it only has single 120 outlets, so I would either have to butcher it, or go h90, x41, or something of the like....


----------



## hawker-gb

I am tempted to do 5ghz run on very high but my poor Corsair CX600 will probably die.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're definitely going to need some air movement in there. Normally some of that heat can go out the top but not upside down like that.
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitely right there.....
> 
> This case, as nice as it is, is not really optimal for what I'm trying to do.
> 
> I need something with a dual 120mm outlet so I can mount a 240 radiator.
> 
> With this case, it only has single 120 outlets, so I would either have to butcher it, or go h90, x41, or something of the like....
Click to expand...

Looks like some tough choices. Since the coolers you listed aren't much if any better than what you have. It's either butchering time or new case shopping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I am tempted to do 5ghz run on very high but my poor Corsair CX600 will probably die.


Tha PSU should be fine unless you're also pushing a 290x or something like that to the limits as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like some tough choices. Since the coolers you listed aren't much if any better than what you have. It's either butchering time or new case shopping.
> Tha PSU should be fine unless you're also pushing a 290x or something like that to the limits as well.


speaking of limites.. I put my computer on a killawatt.. found that it draws about 840 from the wall.. if math is correct that meansthat I am around my max on my 750w psu

so thats 1.7v on the chip 1.65v for ram and 2 280x's plus drives and a few other things.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 4.9 on air is great! I hope that you will pass IBT VH/20 with that. Can't wait to see if you can hit 5.0 using FSB, that would be sweet. Good luck
> 
> Do to high temps while folding, I am considering 4.7 for my daily clock instead of 4.8. Hopefully one day I can get temps more in check..
> Yes, we want overclock porn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am trying to use 2600 (was 2400) on the NB with ram set to 2400. What kind of CPU/NB voltage will I likely need? And should I change NB voltage at all?


I tried a 20 pass run this morning and it failed. But this thing is so fast I want to make it stable so will keep trying. Later when the Sabertooth goes in it probably will hit 5 ghz as I got better clocks with it before than with the GD80.

Have you ever watched the old sitcom "Home Improvement"? It's about this guy who does things like put car engines in lawn mowers and soups up washing machines. MORE POWER!

Well, all of the air coolers have these 70cfm fans on them except for the Silverstone HE01 and the Silver Arrow Extreme. First I got the HE01 with its 130 cfm fan and added a 2nd fan. MORE POWER! Cut out the rear grill where the case exhaust fan used to go and removed the I/O panel so the air could blast out the back. MORE POWER! Those 140x38 fans peak at just over 2000 rpm. The case fans are just there to feed air to those beasts.

Recently I got the SA IBE-Extreme because it has 8 heat pipes instead of 6. MORE POWER! Those 140x25 fans produce 130 cfm at 2500 rpm but this GD80 bios only revs them up to 2000 rpm. So temps could be lower yet. That can be remedied. MORE POWER!

Anhoo here is the 10 pass run.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I am tempted to do 5ghz run on very high but my poor Corsair CX600 will probably die.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're definitely going to need some air movement in there. Normally some of that heat can go out the top but not upside down like that.
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitely right there.....
> 
> This case, as nice as it is, is not really optimal for what I'm trying to do.
> 
> I need something with a dual 120mm outlet so I can mount a 240 radiator.
> 
> With this case, it only has single 120 outlets, so I would either have to butcher it, or go h90, x41, or something of the like....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like some tough choices. Since the coolers you listed aren't much if any better than what you have. It's either butchering time or new case shopping.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I am tempted to do 5ghz run on very high but my poor Corsair CX600 will probably die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tha PSU should be fine unless you're also pushing a 290x or something like that to the limits as well.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like some tough choices. Since the coolers you listed aren't much if any better than what you have. It's either butchering time or new case shopping.
> Tha PSU should be fine unless you're also pushing a 290x or something like that to the limits as well.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of limites.. I put my computer on a killawatt.. found that it draws about 840 from the wall.. if math is correct that meansthat I am around my max on my 750w psu
> 
> so thats 1.7v on the chip 1.65v for ram and 2 280x's plus drives and a few other things.
Click to expand...

Be careful about pushing the limits of the PSU. I tripped the ocp on a seasonic 750 watt X series gold rated psu while pushing 4.7 Ghz + on an unlocked 960T at about 1.5 volts and 290X with a decent overclock.
Not sure why it happened , but upon resetting the psu, the motherboard reported the CPU as being dead. Temps were fine , about 20C as I was using water from the 480 mm loop in about 20F ambient temperatures.
RIP 960T


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like some tough choices. Since the coolers you listed aren't much if any better than what you have. It's either butchering time or new case shopping.
> Tha PSU should be fine unless you're also pushing a 290x or something like that to the limits as well.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of limites.. I put my computer on a killawatt.. found that it draws about 840 from the wall.. if math is correct that meansthat I am around my max on my 750w psu
> 
> so thats 1.7v on the chip 1.65v for ram and 2 280x's plus drives and a few other things.
Click to expand...

Yes it can add up in a hurry and you're running a ton of V_Core ther F3ERS. right now Hawker is at 1.4 ish volt for 4.9 so I would hope he doesn't go quite that high. I do know that a clocked GTX580 and an 8 core FX @ 5.3 can trip out a 600W PSU


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes it can add up in a hurry and you're running a ton of V_Core ther F3ERS. right now Hawker is at 1.4 ish volt for 4.9 so I would hope he doesn't go quite that high. I do know that a clocked GTX580 and an 8 core FX @ 5.3 can trip out a 600W PSU


Well.. I have one of the first iteration bad batches 1237 for the 8350.. so my volts are well the only thing.. I am starting to think about just dropping to 4.8 and calling it good lol...

but yeah I didn't realize how close to my power limit I was.. once I get the money I may just buy a 1kw psu or something along that range.


----------



## Johan45

I've gotten a couple good review samples from the Guru site through Oklahoma Wolf. Keep your eyes open he post them up pretty regularly.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Itll be a bit before I buy one.. I need to arrange the money first.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You are definitely right there.....
> 
> This case, as nice as it is, is not really optimal for what I'm trying to do.
> 
> I need something with a dual 120mm outlet so I can mount a 240 radiator.
> 
> With this case, it only has single 120 outlets, so I would either have to butcher it, or go h90, x41, or something of the like....


H80i in a tight corner, add in a whole load of fans and you have a "Monster".

Yours Dr Frankenstien.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Can I get in on the memory benchmarks too?


----------



## Johan45

@ Agent Smith I found the pic of my other side panel fan. This one is vented and blows directly on the socket it's a 15mmx120mm. It took a while to drill all the holes but it's worth it.



I love it when the AIDA shots start popping up.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ Agent Smith I found the pic of my other side panel fan. This one is vented and blows directly on the socket it's a 15mmx120mm. It took a while to drill all the holes but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when the AIDA shots start popping up.


thanks..... And wow! Lol


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Here's how you make an atx board look tiny.....


Ah OK..when I said our temps were similar I didn't realise u had liquid cooling...I'm on air. Could run Handbrake for 5mins? I'm curious to see comparison with H2O....


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So this is all too common I see!
> 
> Why have none of these coolers integrated a heat spreader into the rear bracket? You'd think it would have been done by now....
> 
> Same premise as the rear plate on a video card. and you could go pretty large since it's a friggin motherboard's worth of space you could utilize!


If I ever upgrade my cooling I'll probably try to attach my H80i to the back of my socket just to see how much of a difference it makes compared to just a fan. All in the name of science!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ Agent Smith I found the pic of my other side panel fan. This one is vented and blows directly on the socket it's a 15mmx120mm. It took a while to drill all the holes but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when the AIDA shots start popping up.


Show off


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Ah OK..when I said our temps were similar I didn't realise u had liquid cooling...I'm on air. Could run Handbrake for 5mins? I'm curious to see comparison with H2O....


soon as the wife and kids finish "Practical Magic" I'll get handbrake and give it a go! lol


----------



## miklkit

This doesn't really count because IBT crashed when the 20th run finished but this should be stable enough for now. 4.9 on air. The cpu-nb was the culprit as this cpu doesn't like it very high.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This doesn't really count because IBT crashed when the 20th run finished but this should be stable enough for now. 4.9 on air. The cpu-nb was the culprit as this cpu doesn't like it very high.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So close to 20 passes. And dang those volts and temp. Very nice start


----------



## Mega Man

OT >>>>>

it never ceases to amaze me how many people use a credit card to spread thermal paste then complain about temps ......

" but it always gives me the best results "


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OT >>>>>
> 
> it never ceases to amaze me how many people use a credit card to spread thermal paste then complain about temps ......
> 
> " but it always gives me the best results "


My credit card never ran soo cool.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so this is odd pc has been down a couple of days water cooling gpus and found the pump I bought had a bad connection so I ended up re running everything 3 times...anyhow it's like a rat's nest now because I knew it would just be getting redone in a week or two...but on to the oddity...I think.I've either got a power switch going bad or the power cable to wall from psu...reasoning incoming...I turned it on for first time and it kept going off after a second or two so I got scared started checking connections everything good...broke out power supply tester all good then unplugged plug from psu and replugged and checked power switch connections all look ok...mash power button and powers up like always should...boots so I say ok...open hwinfo fired up ibt...put some stress on her to test the new rad and check temps since I know I really need that second pump...anyhow slammed out 10 runs very high...cooler and more consistent than usual actually most consistent ibt run ive had at 4.8....so run some heaven and prime for a half hour to check some temps surprisingly good since I don't really have enough flow for my loop with only the one pump...but anyhow decide it's time to do some things sound the house so I power her down come back at 9:30...hit power...light blinks then turns off...hit it again...nothing...however ok light on motherboard is on...psu is acting like it's hitting a voltage protection as im having to unplug and cycle the switch...so I hit it with power supply tester again showing ok...still blink...everything starts for approximately half a second then off...so I cycle again and this time I move the pc closer to the wall as to not stress the cord any and it powers on normally...so stressing it to hell right now again zero issues...so I'm thinking power cable or switch although I didn't think until now to try and bypass the switch...anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## mus1mus

Sounds like something is off.

When you hit the power button first time, does water flow right away?

Bad pump / connection / no flow will cause the board to trigger protection.

Power Switch on the PSU does nothing really but to cut off Power from the wall. Protection circuit has it's own relay that you'd better leave alone.

You can also by pass MOBO power by going to the BIOS and set "Resume after Power Loss" in the APM Settings.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sounds like something is off.
> 
> When you hit the power button first time, does water flow right away?
> 
> Bad pump / connection / no flow will cause the board to trigger protection.
> 
> Power Switch on the PSU does nothing really but to cut off Power from the wall. Protection circuit has it's own relay that you'd better leave alone.
> 
> You can also by pass MOBO power by going to the BIOS and set "Resume after Power Loss" in the APM Settings.


yeah everything comes on at once but powers down nearly immediately at first it took a second or two then was almost instant...don't see anything grounding...


----------



## mus1mus

sorry, can't see your PSU. You might be pushing things hard for it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Literally the only thing that changed is gpu blocks and drive bays removed for the new rad...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> sorry, can't see your PSU. You might be pushing things hard for it.


actually one thing I didn't consider...if you exceed the power limits of cpu header is there a safety shutdown for that on saber?


----------



## mus1mus

I can only go as high a little below 1.65 Full Load. After that, even at the BIOS, I would shut down.

EDIT:
You meant fan headers









Probably. But I doubt it. Unless it shows low or not reading RPM and the protection is on.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can only go as high a little below 1.65 Full Load. After that, even at the BIOS, I would shut down.
> 
> EDIT:
> You meant fan headers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. But I doubt it. Unless it shows low or not reading RPM and the protection is on.


just wondering I.have 8 fans connected to it via swiftech splitter


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can only go as high a little below 1.65 Full Load. After that, even at the BIOS, I would shut down.
> 
> EDIT:
> You meant fan headers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. But I doubt it. Unless it shows low or not reading RPM and the protection is on.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> just wondering I.have 8 fans connected to it via swiftech splitter
Click to expand...

Why you no use PWM Fans?









This is a fine example of PWM Fans coming in Handy.

Or Check Temp Shut Down or any other Protection at the BIOS. And Monitoring of course.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OT >>>>>
> 
> it never ceases to amaze me how many people use a credit card to spread thermal paste then complain about temps ......
> 
> " but it always gives me the best results "


I will also be doing this soon, I don't think the pea/BB method squashes thin enough with most TIM, unless you have really high mounting pressure which AMD boards are not known for. I hope I get better results also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> just wondering I.have 8 fans connected to it via swiftech splitter


I don't think this is your issue, but you should check your manual for the headers power rating. I believe it is 30 watts? You will have to add up the amperage/wattage for the devices connected to the splitter.

Edit: The CHVFZ CPU_FAN header can support up to 1 Amp (12 W) I assume the tooth is the same?


----------



## Mega Man

even if using voltage they are running at 12v with that splitter from the psu directly


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, I am super late to the party, but I am extremely happy with my purchases guys....

First of all, this board is definitely not a premier OC oriented board, but it doesn't claim to be, and at $76, it has a really good set of features, a pretty well laid out BIOS, and it gave me a very rock solid 4.6GHz.

Now, it has some shortcomings, which is to be expected at this price range, and I will go over those when I do my entire review, but for now, it has gotten me off of AM3, into an AM3+ setup, and then some.....

But let's be real.... Yes a 1.3GHz OC on a $76 board is great, but that seems to just be semantics when you are dealing with these chips, especially these 95w models, so to me, the real treat in all this has been working with this FX-8300

I've never overclocked on something so straight forward and forgiving as this CPU. And, I'm not where near done with ALL of the tweaking, but I'm pretty much near the end of the road of where I'll get for now, without cooling the socket and the CPU better. I would also say that I do not believe the vdroop can be solved regardless, as this mobo has NO LCC (biggest gripe).

Mind you, yeah, you have to tune as you would with any other chip, and it definitely demands your thermals be in check, but outside of that, even on this cheap board, it shows to be a great performing, high clocking, and definitely low cost option for a budget minded gaming build.

We all know it's no super CPU (or even high end for that matter), and it is aging, but I can't help but feel like I really just came across something great with this upgrade....

I want to thank everyone for the guidance btw..... it really helped out!

There is a certain "coolness" to seeing this things core usage during a few hours of BF4 or Crysis 3 on their highest settings.

You gotta be really happy with the mulithreading in these newer titles if you are an AMD owner right now, because it really lets these things shine!









At the end of the day, I'm an overclocker, and a benchmarker, and I spent countless hours tweaking my thuban, but with this chip I found myself just wanting to crank to it's highest point of stability, run a few tests, and jump into some games, and that is exactly what I have done.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I will also be doing this soon, I don't think the pea/BB method squashes thin enough with most TIM, unless you have really high mounting pressure which AMD boards are not known for. I hope I get better results also.
> I don't think this is your issue, but you should check your manual for the headers power rating. I believe it is 30 watts? You will have to add up the wattage for the devices connected to the splitter.


Seriosuly why would you get better temps from spreading your TIM thinner on the cpu if there isn't enough pressure to spread a pea of TIM equally?









I've never, not once, failed to cover the majority of a CPU with TIM with the pea method, spreading it is a waste of time.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Seriosuly why would you get better temps from spreading your TIM thinner on the cpu if there isn't enough pressure to spread a pea of TIM equally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never, not once, failed to cover the majority of a CPU with TIM with the pea method, spreading it is a waste of time.


I call BS









The point of spreading it is NOT to cover more of the CPU, it is rather to get a thinner application









I have seen that video, and he is amusing, but that's about it..


----------



## pshootr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I am super late to the party, but I am extremely happy with my purchases guys....
> 
> First of all, this board is definitely not a premier OC oriented board, but it doesn't claim to be, and at $76, it has a really good set of features, a pretty well laid out BIOS, and it gave me a very rock solid 4.6GHz.
> 
> Now, it has some shortcomings, which is to be expected at this price range, and I will go over those when I do my entire review, but for now, it has gotten me off of AM3, into an AM3+ setup, and then some.....
> 
> But let's be real.... Yes a 1.3GHz OC on a $76 board is great, but that seems to just be semantics when you are dealing with these chips, especially these 95w models, so to me, the real treat in all this has been working with this FX-8300
> 
> I've never overclocked on something so straight forward and forgiving as this CPU. And, I'm not where near done with ALL of the tweaking, but I'm pretty much near the end of the road of where I'll get for now, without cooling the socket and the CPU better. I would also say that I do not believe the vdroop can be solved regardless, as this mobo has NO LCC (biggest gripe).
> 
> Mind you, yeah, you have to tune as you would with any other chip, and it definitely demands your thermals be in check, but outside of that, even on this cheap board, it shows to be a great performing, high clocking, and definitely low cost option for a budget minded gaming build.
> 
> We all know it's no super CPU (or even high end for that matter), and it is aging, but I can't help but feel like I really just came across something great with this upgrade....
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the guidance btw..... it really helped out!
> 
> There is a certain "coolness" to seeing this things core usage during a few hours of BF4 or Crysis 3 on their highest settings.
> 
> You gotta be really happy with the mulithreading in these newer titles if you are an AMD owner right now, because it really lets these things shine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I'm an overclocker, and a benchmarker, and I spent countless hours tweaking my thuban, but with this chip I found myself just wanting to crank to it's highest point of stability, run a few tests, and jump into some games, and that is exactly what I have done.













Glad you are having fun with your new setup. I can relate, building and or upgrading is so much fun! And I know you still have many many hours of tweaking fun left lol.


----------



## miklkit

Why so I have to be different? I use the pea method and then smear it all around and then scrape off the excess. The thing is, I put it on the heat sink, not the cpu. That way I have all the room I need to get it just right with no interference from all the other things close by like the case. I can put the cooler between my knees and just do it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Seriosuly why would you get better temps from spreading your TIM thinner on the cpu if there isn't enough pressure to spread a pea of TIM equally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never, not once, failed to cover the majority of a CPU with TIM with the pea method, spreading it is a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of spreading it is NOT to cover more of the CPU, it is rather to get a thinner application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that video, and he is amusing, but that's about it..
Click to expand...

call it what ever you want, there is the proof, and there is a reason 95% of people say pea method

**with the exception of certain dies !


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Why so I have to be different? I use the pea method and then smear it all around and then scrape off the excess. The thing is, I put it on the heat sink, not the cpu. That way I have all the room I need to get it just right with no interference from all the other things close by like the case. I can put the cooler between my knees and just do it.


The good thing about smearing/spreading it, is you get the TIM in to the micro pores of thr IHS and or HS, of course it should be an even thin application. I think of it like this, you mix up some mortar/cement and press it to the floor with a trowel. Then you take another blob of mortar and spread it hard on to the floor. Now which blob of mortar do you think will be harder to chisel up? The blob that was only pressed down will chisel up easier because not as much surface area is in actual contact (on a micro level). Hear we are talking about thermal transfer rather than bond strength, but the principle of application in this comparison is somewhat similar. It is about mating each component with as much surface area as possible for any given area..


----------



## pshootr

I think if a poor job is done at spreading it, then it will be inferior. And I believe it is for this reason that the pea method usually works better for most people (because they either spread in on to thick, or create air pockets).

If you can get a very thin/even coat spread, it should perform as good if not better than the pea method. The pea method is fool proof is all (except for the fact that your application may not end up as thin)


----------



## mus1mus

Here we are again with TIM Application.









IMO, no, Opinions don't count.
It has to be by proven facts, that PEA method, 9/10 times, performs better to get even coverage. And is better than any other application temps-wise. With the exception of GPU dies of course!

I would trust numerous people who have tried it and tested which way performs best. Of course it's not always true per TIM used. But most!

@pshootr have you tried PEA Method with adequate amount of TIM and see if it doesn't spread or cover the whole DIE area? I am certain 8/10 times I tried it, it does. The other 2 would be my mistakes when tightening the cooler.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here we are again with TIM Application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, no, Opinions don't count.
> It has to be by proven facts, that PEA method, 9/10 times, performs better to get even coverage. And is better than any other application temps-wise.
> 
> I would trust numerous people who have tried it and tested which way performs best. Of course it's not always true per TIM used. But most!
> 
> @pshootr have you tried PEA Method with adequate amount of TIM and see if it doesn't spread or cover the whole DIE area? I am certain 8/10 times I tried it, it does. The other 2 would be my mistakes when tightening the cooler.


When I mention surface area I do not mean how far it spreads. Instead I am referring to the actual suface area of contact in any given space (even if both methods cover the whole IHS). IE: the pores of the metals

Also I am saying a thinner application is better than a thicker application.

I think that how well/thin it is spread will play a big part. I also think that the pea method will have its advantages in certain cases, such as when one of the mounting surfaces is not flat (concave). In this case the pea method will likely fill that space better.

I am not saying that one is better than the other really. I am just saying if your surface is pretty flat, and the application is spread very thin and evenly then it should yeild optimal results. Of course mileage will vary due to ability to perform the application or how flat the surface may or may not be.









I am going to try it myself and I will let you guys know how it goes for me









It was not that long ago that someone in this thread reported better temps after trying this, so give it a shot yourself.. I know I am. If it dosn't work out, then I wasted 20 minutes, thats only about as much time I have wasted typing all of this lol..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well I'm pretty sure it's the power cable or the actual terminals it plugs into on the psu after moving it back and cold booted 8 to 10 times pretty as you please...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I call BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of spreading it is NOT to cover more of the CPU, it is rather to get a thinner application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that video, and he is amusing, but that's about it..


You call it BS..? You see for yourself how it spreads









Why would you cover your whole CPU since the die is in the middle, it simply doesn't make sense... Like Mega said, there is a reason why so many people use the pea method. spreading TIM simply doesn't make sense because the CPU surface and heat sink surface are never 100% flat so if you spread it you will most likely have a very poor contact and due to that higher temps.

If you want to have a thinner layer of TIM just use less of it, using a good brand of TIM can help spreading and gives better temps compare to an cheap hard to spread TIM.

I used MX-4 for a long time but i switched over to Gelid GC extreme and it does an even better job at spreading and my temps went slightly down as well.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure it's the power cable or the actual terminals it plugs into on the psu after moving it back and cold booted 8 to 10 times pretty as you please...


I have had same fault, turned out to be cable,


----------



## hurricane28

My Windows 8.1 is working like a charm again









A simple Windows 8.1 fresh up did the trick









Apparently there was something wrong with the installation.

I like Windows 8.1 and its features more than W7 to be honest.

It feels a lot snappier and there are more options i like so maybe i am going to install it on my SSD because i am on my slow SATA 2 HDD.

Can someone tell me why W8.1 has lower physics in 3Dmark but gaming performance is the same if not better?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My Windows 8.1 is working like a charm again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple Windows 8.1 fresh up did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there was something wrong with the installation.
> 
> I like Windows 8.1 and its features more than W7 to be honest.
> 
> It feels a lot snappier and there are more options i like so maybe i am going to install it on my SSD because i am on my slow SATA 2 HDD.
> 
> Can someone tell me why W8.1 has lower physics in 3Dmark but gaming performance is the same if not better?


Not sure why... See http://techbuyersguru.com/windowsgaming4.php I think that the FPS depends on the game, tomb raider


----------



## miklkit

About TIM, whatever floats yer boat. As a retired mechanic I manually spread that pea around and make sure there is 100% coverage, then scrape off the excess. This method feels good up between my ears. YMMV

I didn't sleep well so this 20 pass run was done between 04:00 and 05:00 this morning. Ambients were a little cooler at 72F/22C. After IBT crashnburned yesterday I reinstalled it and dropped the CPU-NB another click and it passed this time. This is a good everyday OC now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About TIM, whatever floats yer boat. As a retired mechanic I manually spread that pea around and make sure there is 100% coverage, then scrape off the excess. This method feels good up between my ears. YMMV
> 
> I didn't sleep well so this 20 pass run was done between 04:00 and 05:00 this morning. Ambients were a little cooler at 72F/22C. After IBT crashnburned yesterday I reinstalled it and dropped the CPU-NB another click and it passed this time. This is a good everyday OC now.


You did well


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About TIM, whatever floats yer boat. As a retired mechanic I manually spread that pea around and make sure there is 100% coverage, then scrape off the excess. This method feels good up between my ears. YMMV
> 
> I didn't sleep well so this 20 pass run was done between 04:00 and 05:00 this morning. Ambients were a little cooler at 72F/22C. After IBT crashnburned yesterday I reinstalled it and dropped the CPU-NB another click and it passed this time. This is a good everyday OC now.


Do you run cool n quiet or are you throttling?

It doesn't look like you would be temp throttling, but maybe power throttling?
It looks like your vcore is drooping all the way from 1.5v, down to 1.2*!!
If you look , your average core speed is 4.7, not 4.9, I was running into the same problem.

I would get about 18 runs into IBT, when 3-4 cores would bump down to 1400MHz, but it didn't appear to be voltage related, but socket temp related, as it was nearing 100c.

My vcore, when set to 1.45v, sits at 1.432, and drops all the way down to 1.36v on this ASRock 970 Performance, and with no LLC to combat the load drops, it really puts you in a bad spot of choosing between a high idle voltage in order to combat the vdroop, or going with a lower clock. In my case, there isn't good enough thermal dissipation to justify the voltage I need to use to go higher anyways, so I don't worry about it, but with better cooling, I'll be looking at having to plan my stability around vdroop. However, mine does not appear to be quite as significant as yours. That is not to say that mine will not worsen as the voltage setting is increased.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About TIM, whatever floats yer boat. As a retired mechanic I manually spread that pea around and make sure there is 100% coverage, then scrape off the excess. This method feels good up between my ears. YMMV
> 
> I didn't sleep well so this 20 pass run was done between 04:00 and 05:00 this morning. Ambients were a little cooler at 72F/22C. After IBT crashnburned yesterday I reinstalled it and dropped the CPU-NB another click and it passed this time. This is a good everyday OC now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you run cool n quiet or are you throttling?
> 
> It doesn't look like you would be temp throttling, but maybe power throttling?
> It looks like your vcore is drooping all the way from 1.5v, down to 1.2*!!
> If you look , your average core speed is 4.7, not 4.9, I was running into the same problem.
> 
> I would get about 18 runs into IBT, when 3-4 cores would bump down to 1400MHz, but it didn't appear to be voltage related, but socket temp related, as it was nearing 100c.
> 
> My vcore, when set to 1.45v, sits at 1.432, and drops all the way down to 1.36v on this ASRock 970 Performance, and with no LLC to combat the load drops, it really puts you in a bad spot of choosing between a high idle voltage in order to combat the vdroop, or going with a lower clock. In my case, there isn't good enough thermal dissipation to justify the voltage I need to use to go higher anyways, so I don't worry about it, but with better cooling, I'll be looking at having to plan my stability around vdroop. However, mine does not appear to be quite as significant as yours. That is not to say that mine will not worsen as the voltage setting is increased.
Click to expand...

CNQ works really well with the GD-80 , even on big overclocks









Example


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Do you run cool n quiet or are you throttling?
> 
> It doesn't look like you would be temp throttling, but maybe power throttling?
> It looks like your vcore is drooping all the way from 1.5v, down to 1.2*!!
> If you look , your average core speed is 4.7, not 4.9, I was running into the same problem.
> 
> I would get about 18 runs into IBT, when 3-4 cores would bump down to 1400MHz, but it didn't appear to be voltage related, but socket temp related, as it was nearing 100c.
> 
> My vcore, when set to 1.45v, sits at 1.432, and drops all the way down to 1.36v on this ASRock 970 Performance, and with no LLC to combat the load drops, it really puts you in a bad spot of choosing between a high idle voltage in order to combat the vdroop, or going with a lower clock. In my case, there isn't good enough thermal dissipation to justify the voltage I need to use to go higher anyways, so I don't worry about it, but with better cooling, I'll be looking at having to plan my stability around vdroop. However, mine does not appear to be quite as significant as yours. That is not to say that mine will not worsen as the voltage setting is increased.


You would be further ahead using offsets and leaving all the green stuff on A_S. That way when idle the PC can drop speed and voltage and the high V_Core doesn't cause so much un needed heat while idle. It is a bummer about the droop but that happens. It is funny though. A poster at OCF ran the killer board and he had very little droop despite the lack of LLC.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You would be further ahead using offsets and leaving all the green stuff on A_S. That way when idle the PC can drop speed and voltage and the high V_Core doesn't cause so much un needed heat while idle. It is a bummer about the droop but that happens. It is funny though. A poster at OCF ran the killer board and he had very little droop despite the lack of LLC.


I'd like to see his results then.....

I say that because the reviews I have seen on the 990FX killer show it getting the same type of vdroop I am getting on this 970.
I was basically expecting it would have some though.

Personally, I believe they left LLC off of this board to avoid an already troublesome temperature situation. LLC + load can lead to some even higher voltages than you are wanting, and with the socket temps I am already dealing with on this board, LLC, if used improperly by a novice OCer, could probably blow this thing.

I played BF4 and Crysis 3 for at least an hour a piece last night, and honestly, there is not a gauge on the dash that breaks 60c, so I'm not personally worried about any of the temps. The CPU never broke 50c









It's only during lengthy linpack sessions that the socket becomes dangerously hot, and even in those situations the CPU temp is never above 65c, so I don't even think this is a CPU cooling issue anymore. The VRM temp is also staying under 63c during these extreme loads too. It's basically just cutting a hole, mounting a fan, and looking for 4.8GHz at this point for me...









Question though...

What is the difference between setting voltage with 0mv offset, and using the voltage offset feature in junction with your set voltage???
Never seen offset in a BIOS before, until I got this board....


----------



## miklkit

Yeah CnQ is enabled so it idles at 1400 and 1.192 v. Partial loads give it the highest vcore but with low temps it doesn't seem to be a problem. Besides 0.072 v vdroop isn't too bad with no LLC. I tried the Sabertooth with no LLC and it was horrible. That board NEEDS LLC to run well.

Back in December 2013 when I was making suicide runs I found that when the vcore got really serious the vdroop got less and less until by the time it got high enough to hard crash it there was almost no vdroop at all. I'm not going there again.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah CnQ is enabled so it idles at 1400 and 1.192 v. Partial loads give it the highest vcore but with low temps it doesn't seem to be a problem. Besides 0.072 v vdroop isn't too bad with no LLC. *I tried the Sabertooth with no LLC and it was horrible. That board NEEDS LLC to run well.
> 
> *Back in December 2013 when I was making suicide runs I found that when the vcore got really serious the vdroop got less and less until by the time it got high enough to hard crash it there was almost no vdroop at all. I'm not going there again.


For years I wondered why people thought boards without LLC weren't worth considering, because I've been able to do pretty well without it.
After finally using the CHV-Z for a while I understand what generates that kind of thinking, they have almost DOUBLE the v-droop the GD-80 has when you don't use LLC and won't overclock for sour apples without it. IF my background had featured the CHV-Z early on, I would be understandably hesitant to buy a board without LLC in light of that fact.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For years I wondered why people thought boards without LLC weren't worth considering, because I've been able to do pretty well without it.
> After finally using the CHV-Z for a while I understand what generates that kind of thinking, they have almost DOUBLE the v-droop the GD-80 has when you don't use LLC and won't overclock for sour apples without it. IF my background had featured the CHV-Z early on, I would be understandably hesitant to buy a board without LLC in light of that fact.


Which is also why I had issues with the GD65 however you IIRC also had a bit of issues with that board too.. the problem that I saw was that the no LLC boards are almost hit or misses.. more so than ones with LLC.. IMO at least


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You would be further ahead using offsets and leaving all the green stuff on A_S. That way when idle the PC can drop speed and voltage and the high V_Core doesn't cause so much un needed heat while idle. It is a bummer about the droop but that happens. It is funny though. A poster at OCF ran the killer board and he had very little droop despite the lack of LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see his results then.....
> 
> I say that because the reviews I have seen on the 990FX killer show it getting the same type of vdroop I am getting on this 970.
> I was basically expecting it would have some though.
> 
> Personally, I believe they left LLC off of this board to avoid an already troublesome temperature situation. LLC + load can lead to some even higher voltages than you are wanting, and with the socket temps I am already dealing with on this board, LLC, if used improperly by a novice OCer, could probably blow this thing.
> 
> I played BF4 and Crysis 3 for at least an hour a piece last night, and honestly, there is not a gauge on the dash that breaks 60c, so I'm not personally worried about any of the temps. The CPU never broke 50c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only during lengthy linpack sessions that the socket becomes dangerously hot, and even in those situations the CPU temp is never above 65c, so I don't even think this is a CPU cooling issue anymore. The VRM temp is also staying under 63c during these extreme loads too. It's basically just cutting a hole, mounting a fan, and looking for 4.8GHz at this point for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question though...
> 
> What is the difference between setting voltage with 0mv offset, and using the voltage offset feature in junction with your set voltage???
> Never seen offset in a BIOS before, until I got this board....
Click to expand...

OK here's a link http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/742602-ASRock-990fx-Fatal1ty-Killer-on-going-review?highlight=killer

Just for clarity sake are getting vdroop or vdrop or both. Vdrop is a difference in settings from BIOS to actual voltage in windows. Droop on the other hand is the voltage drop under load. Now Bobs board has the VDrop( 0.04v) but very little VDroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Back in December 2013 when I was making suicide runs I found that when the vcore got really serious the vdroop got less and less until by the time it got high enough to hard crash it there was almost no vdroop at all. I'm not going there again.


This is quite normal behaviour in older boards. My ASUS M3N And Giga EP45 both do the same once I hit 1.6v they actually over volt which can be quite concerning. This was why LLC control was introduced in the first place. To try an level out the voltages and prevent big swings and drops. Up until recently however you just had to work with it and understand how your board responds under load.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

My 890FX-UD5 had no LLC, however, it had no vdroop at all under load....

I could set 1.5v in the BIOS, and that would idle at 1.488, but even the slightest CPU load would make the vcore a 100% constant 1.504v. That was a great board, and had it been AM3+ compatible, I'd of just kept it.

What drives me nuts is, my son's $38 Asus 760G board has LLC.... without it, I could not get his x3 (unlocked) to budge past 3.2, but with some LCC turned on, I made it to 3.6, and that is with no VRM heatsink at all, on 1.55v (mind you that's just an old quad core, but still). That is just Asus quality I suppose...

Again, I think ASRock intentionally left LLC off of these boards to prevent power/temp spikes, especially in the socket....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For years I wondered why people thought boards without LLC weren't worth considering, because I've been able to do pretty well without it.
> After finally using the CHV-Z for a while I understand what generates that kind of thinking, they have almost DOUBLE the v-droop the GD-80 has when you don't use LLC and won't overclock for sour apples without it. IF my background had featured the CHV-Z early on, I would be understandably hesitant to buy a board without LLC in light of that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is also why I had issues with the GD65 however you IIRC also had a bit of issues with that board too.. the problem that I saw was that the no LLC boards are almost hit or misses.. more so than ones with LLC.. IMO at least
Click to expand...

I bought the GD65 second hand , it had a custom bios on it that the previous owner had installed on it. After about a week of messing with it, the bios wigged out and tried to set the ht link to 3000 , boot loop , boot loop etc finally RMA'd it.

I was able to get it to within 100 MHz of what the CHV-Z would do on the 8320 I had on the 480 mm loop. Irrc the CHV-Z topped it out at 4.8 ghz on prime , with the GD-65 hitting a little over 4.7 ghz. That chip had one weak core, the others would prime at over 5ghz, and of all cores to be weak, it was #2. It Benched over 5 ghz pretty easily however. .
I have since purchased a new GD 65 ( $58 at the egg wow) and got the GD 65 back from RMA - both of which haven't been powered on yet.When I get time I'll set it up with the 8370E and give it a go, I'll let you know what it is good for. The 990FX UD5 is still waiting to be played with too.

In the meantime, the CHV-Z that I sent in to be RMA'd came back , worked for a day and started messing up again. GRRRR another RMA and another $13 in shipping.

Most of my overclocking experience on non - llc equipped MSI's has been with the top tier board for the chipset, which is probably worth noting as well.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK here's a link http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/742602-ASRock-990fx-Fatal1ty-Killer-on-going-review?highlight=killer
> 
> Just for clarity sake are getting vdroop or vdrop or both. Vdrop is a difference in settings from BIOS to actual voltage in windows. Droop on the other hand is the voltage drop under load. Now Bobs board has the VDrop( 0.04v) but very little VDroop.


I am getting a little drop, and a lot of droop....

1.45v in BIOS gives me this...

1.432v idle
1.378v average under max load IBT
1.358v minimum vcore under max load IBT.

1.4v gives me:

1.392v idle
1.362v average under max load IBT
1.338v minimum vcore under max load IBT

The number fluctuates a lot. Those numbers are with CPU load only....

As far as my PSU, the 12v rail stays 12.03 idle, and 11.93 under CPU max load, 11.88 under CPU/GPU max load.
Same PSU used with previous board and CPU at 1.5v....


----------



## Johan45

That's not your PSU it's just the board and something you will have to learn to live with/ work around. You are getting quite a bit of fluctuation too.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's not your PSU it's just the board and something you will have to learn to live with/ work around. You are getting quite a bit of fluctuation too.


What exactly does the CPU voltage offset mean? Why have a voltage setting, and an offset setting? For turbo mode?

I run 1.4v, and 50+mv offset as of now.

I did notice the guy in that killer thread was only shooting 4.2GHz on 1.4v.

With that clock speed, I do get the little bit of vdrop, but VERY LITTLE vdroop. It's when I up the frequency that the droop gets more significant.... Could it just be that I need to give it even more voltage?

I did notice that at 4.8GHz with 1.45v, it would run at roughly 1.405 under full load, which is a much better result, but the socket temp is straight from hell. It runs games fine though, never breaking 65c on anything....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For years I wondered why people thought boards without LLC weren't worth considering, because I've been able to do pretty well without it.
> After finally using the CHV-Z for a while I understand what generates that kind of thinking, they have almost DOUBLE the v-droop the GD-80 has when you don't use LLC and won't overclock for sour apples without it. IF my background had featured the CHV-Z early on, I would be understandably hesitant to buy a board without LLC in light of that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is also why I had issues with the GD65 however you IIRC also had a bit of issues with that board too.. the problem that I saw was that the no LLC boards are almost hit or misses.. more so than ones with LLC.. IMO at least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the GD65 second hand , it had a custom bios on it that the previous owner had installed on it. After about a week of messing with it, the bios wigged out and tried to set the ht link to 3000 , boot loop , boot loop etc finally RMA'd it.
> 
> I was able to get it to within 100 MHz of what the CHV-Z would do on the 8320 I had on the 480 mm loop. Irrc the CHV-Z topped it out at 4.8 ghz on prime , with the GD-65 hitting a little over 4.7 ghz. That chip had one weak core, the others would prime at over 5ghz, and of all cores to be weak, it was #2. It Benched over 5 ghz pretty easily however. .
> I have since purchased a new GD 65 ( $58 at the egg wow) and got the GD 65 back from RMA - both of which haven't been powered on yet.When I get time I'll set it up with the 8370E and give it a go, I'll let you know what it is good for. The 990FX UD5 is still waiting to be played with too.
> 
> In the meantime, the CHV-Z that I sent in to be RMA'd came back , worked for a day and started messing up again. GRRRR another RMA and another $13 in shipping.
> 
> Most of my overclocking experience on non - llc equipped MSI's has been with the top tier board for the chipset, which is probably worth noting as well.
Click to expand...

I am keen to see results with the GD-65. Especially with the newer Vishera's that do well with lower voltage.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's not your PSU it's just the board and something you will have to learn to live with/ work around. You are getting quite a bit of fluctuation too.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does the CPU voltage offset mean? Why have a voltage setting, and an offset setting? For turbo mode?
> 
> I run 1.4v, and 50+mv offset as of now.
> 
> I did notice the guy in that killer thread was only shooting 4.2GHz on 1.4v.
> 
> With that clock speed, I do get the little bit of vdrop, but VERY LITTLE vdroop. It's when I up the frequency that the droop gets more significant.... Could it just be that I need to give it even more voltage?
> 
> I did notice that at 4.8GHz with 1.45v, it would run at roughly 1.405 under full load, which is a much better result, but the socket temp is straight from hell. It runs games fine though, never breaking 65c on anything....
Click to expand...

Offset voltage is added to your VID or the voltage programmed into the CPU for it's PStates. SO for argument sakes IF your CPU has a VID of 1.3v then if you need 1.4v for the current clock settings you would set an offset of 0.1v. This way when C&Q is enabled it allows the board to control the voltages. If the setting is static at 1.4 the board can't manipulate the volts so they always run at 1.4


----------



## MisterMusculo

I also own an fx 8350 @ 4.8ghz and 1.42v. Cooling solution is ek L240 kit (watercooling loop).


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Offset voltage is added to your VID or the voltage programmed into the CPU for it's PStates. SO for argument sakes IF your CPU has a VID of 1.3v then if you need 1.4v for the current clock settings you would set an offset of 0.1v. This way when C&Q is enabled it allows the board to control the voltages. If the setting is static at 1.4 the board can't manipulate the volts so they always run at 1.4


Hmmm.... I read some stuff Rgone had posted about this whole offset thing...

I think I may find more stable votlages by lowering my vcore to something like 1.35v, and then adding in a 100mv or 150mv offset to hit under load. Instead of being higher at an idle, it may have a similar affect as LLC, and be lower at idle, and increase under load.... No way of knowing without drinking a pint tonight and testing though...


----------



## Johan45

Is there an option to use only offsets?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Why so I have to be different? I use the pea method and then smear it all around and then scrape off the excess. The thing is, I put it on the heat sink, not the cpu. That way I have all the room I need to get it just right with no interference from all the other things close by like the case. I can put the cooler between my knees and just do it.
> 
> 
> 
> *The good thing about smearing/spreading it, is you get the TIM in to the micro pores of thr IHS and or HS,* of course it should be an even thin application. I think of it like this, you mix up some mortar/cement and press it to the floor with a trowel. Then you take another blob of mortar and spread it hard on to the floor. Now which blob of mortar do you think will be harder to chisel up? The blob that was only pressed down will chisel up easier because not as much surface area is in actual contact (on a micro level). Hear we are talking about thermal transfer rather than bond strength, but the principle of application in this comparison is somewhat similar. It is about mating each component with as much surface area as possible for any given area..
Click to expand...

you do realize the 99% of tims do this with a little bit of heat? that is what they are designed to do...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is there an option to use only offsets?


I can run auto voltage, or user defined voltage.
I can also run auto offset, or user defined.
The two seem to be able to be used independently also.

You can see why I am holding out for the review.... I want to make sure I give a $75 motherboard a deserving shot at making a good showing. I don't know the BIOS and board itself well enough to just piss on it for no LLC, when it's not even an OCing board to begin with.


----------



## Johan45

I would suggest running it with offset only. No set starting voltage. I think it might give you the best of both worlds. Personally when I set up a system such as my HTPC that I'm going to use daily I leave all the Green stuff on as well as C&Q and overclock right from the start with offset voltages. You can get the CPU and CPU_NB vid from HWinfo so you know what your starting point is then work from there. This allows the CPU to be run more as AMD intended IMO. All I do is set windows to performance when stress testing to keep the clocks up where they should be. This may seem "wrong" to some but I don't have issues setting up a PC in this fashion.
In your case all I would disable is APM and turbo function.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For years I wondered why people thought boards without LLC weren't worth considering, because I've been able to do pretty well without it.
> After finally using the CHV-Z for a while I understand what generates that kind of thinking, they have almost DOUBLE the v-droop the GD-80 has when you don't use LLC and won't overclock for sour apples without it. IF my background had featured the CHV-Z early on, I would be understandably hesitant to buy a board without LLC in light of that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is also why I had issues with the GD65 however you IIRC also had a bit of issues with that board too.. the problem that I saw was that the no LLC boards are almost hit or misses.. more so than ones with LLC.. IMO at least
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the GD65 second hand , it had a custom bios on it that the previous owner had installed on it. After about a week of messing with it, the bios wigged out and tried to set the ht link to 3000 , boot loop , boot loop etc finally RMA'd it.
> 
> I was able to get it to within 100 MHz of what the CHV-Z would do on the 8320 I had on the 480 mm loop. Irrc the CHV-Z topped it out at 4.8 ghz on prime , with the GD-65 hitting a little over 4.7 ghz. That chip had one weak core, the others would prime at over 5ghz, and of all cores to be weak, it was #2. It Benched over 5 ghz pretty easily however. .
> I have since purchased a new GD 65 ( $58 at the egg wow) and got the GD 65 back from RMA - both of which haven't been powered on yet.When I get time I'll set it up with the 8370E and give it a go, I'll let you know what it is good for. The 990FX UD5 is still waiting to be played with too.
> 
> In the meantime, the CHV-Z that I sent in to be RMA'd came back , worked for a day and started messing up again. GRRRR another RMA and another $13 in shipping.
> 
> Most of my overclocking experience on non - llc equipped MSI's has been with the top tier board for the chipset, which is probably worth noting as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am keen to see results with the GD-65. Especially with the newer Vishera's that do well with lower voltage.
Click to expand...

The low VID/TDP 8 cores are a particularly good match for the top 2 MSI boards.

The temperature advantage the GD-80 has allows for some splendid results with the FX-e's http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz

The E series as well as the post 1429 batch number seem to be a little more sensitive to voltage/heat.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The low VID/TDP 8 cores are a particularly good match for the top 2 MSI boards.
> 
> The temperature advantage the GD-80 has allows for some splendid results with the FX-e's http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz
> 
> The E series as well as the post 1429 batch number seem to be a little more sensitive to voltage/heat.


On that note, I am running a batch 1433PGS I believe...
When you say "sensitive to voltage and temps," can you elaborate?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The low VID/TDP 8 cores are a particularly good match for the top 2 MSI boards.
> 
> The temperature advantage the GD-80 has allows for some splendid results with the FX-e's http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz
> 
> The E series as well as the post 1429 batch number seem to be a little more sensitive to voltage/heat.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I am running a batch 1433PGS I believe...
> When you say "sensitive to voltage and temps," can you elaborate?
Click to expand...

In a nutshell they take less volts seem to run a bit hotter for similar clocks and when they're done climbing they're done.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The low VID/TDP 8 cores are a particularly good match for the top 2 MSI boards.
> 
> The temperature advantage the GD-80 has allows for some splendid results with the FX-e's http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz
> 
> The E series as well as the post 1429 batch number seem to be a little more sensitive to voltage/heat.
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I am running a batch 1433PGS I believe...
> When you say "sensitive to voltage and temps," can you elaborate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a nutshell they take less volts seem to run a bit hotter for similar clocks and when they're done climbing they're done.
Click to expand...

Near perfect description of my experiences with them.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I would suggest running it with offset only. No set starting voltage. I think it might give you the best of both worlds. Personally when I set up a system such as my HTPC that I'm going to use daily I leave all the Green stuff on as well as C&Q and overclock right from the start with offset voltages. You can get the CPU and CPU_NB vid from HWinfo so you know what your starting point is then work from there. This allows the CPU to be run more as AMD intended IMO. All I do is set windows to performance when stress testing to keep the clocks up where they should be. This may seem "wrong" to some but I don't have issues setting up a PC in this fashion.
> In your case all I would disable is APM and turbo function.


Considering this thing will run 24/7 and mainly be used for netlfix and Microsoft office all day (the wife likes Netflix, the kids like Office??







), the only time it really needs to show it's butt is when I'm running games, or up late drinking and wanting to pound on something ( even more







). I think I will try stock volts, and use an offset to get the 4.6Ghz for gaming.

Hell, with that logic, I may be able to snag that 4.8GHz out of it during that time only...
I ran BF4 for over an hour and a half at 4.8 with not a single issue, and that was with 1.388v reporting in HWinfo.
That was with GPU and CPU overclocked, and the GPU pegged the entire time.

I have read a lot of people claim that BF4 is the true stability test for any machine, lol.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Near perfect description of my experiences with them.


Well, I have not had another to compare this one to, but what I would say is....

I read TONS of overclocking information on vishera prior to this build, and will say that I have found my temps to be higher than everyone else with similar cooling, my voltage is a lot lower, and my overall speed has yet to be determined, though I could tell that after 4.8GHz, for any kind of benchmarking, going from 1.4-1.5 was seeming to give me nothing, but I put little stock in that result given the board used....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I have not had another to compare this one to, but what I would say is....
> 
> I read TONS of overclocking information on vishera prior to this build, and will say that I have found my temps to be higher than everyone else with similar cooling, my voltage is a lot lower, and my overall speed has yet to be determined, though I could tell that after 4.8GHz, for any kind of benchmarking, going from 1.4-1.5 was seeming to give me nothing, but I put little stock in that result given the board used....


my asrock killer board ran about 8 to 10.degrees higher than my sabertooth at same clocks and similar voltages on the same loop...even if you attribute 3c to the remount (looked good when I took it off) that's still 5 to 7c...I attribute it to cleaner power delivery and better vrm sinks (synonymous)...also less of a brute force approach to overclocking...my killer offset voltages made it run a lot hotter up to 10c higher...and the voltages were never really stable...I tried using offsets to get past the 1.55 max the board had...others have used on the killer and fared better but not this guy


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my asrock killer board ran about 8 to 10.degrees higher than my sabertooth at same clocks and similar voltages on the same loop...even if you attribute 3c to the remount (looked good when I took it off) that's still 5 to 7c...I attribute it to cleaner power delivery and better vrm sinks (synonymous)...also less of a brute force approach to overclocking...my killer offset voltages made it run a lot hotter up to 10c higher...and the voltages were never really stable...I tried using offsets to get past the 1.55 max the board had...others have used on the killer and fared better but not this guy


Dude, I haven't even tried 1.5v yet.... the friggin socket is hitting 90c in prime after 30 minutes...

I think a drill, and one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Slip-Stream-120mm-SY1212SL12L/dp/B002CYPWTG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1427224432&sr=1-1&keywords=low+profile+120mm+fan


----------



## MisterMusculo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I have not had another to compare this one to, but what I would say is....
> 
> I read TONS of overclocking information on vishera prior to this build, and will say that I have found my temps to be higher than everyone else with similar cooling, my voltage is a lot lower, and my overall speed has yet to be determined, though I could tell that after 4.8GHz, for any kind of benchmarking, going from 1.4-1.5 was seeming to give me nothing, but I put little stock in that result given the board used....


That's exactly my experience too. Temps higher than advertised and vcore needed lower than advertised.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMusculo*
> 
> That's exactly my experience too. Temps higher than advertised and vcore needed lower than advertised.


The more I read, the more I am seeing that the CPUTIN socket thing is super inaccurate and most people are saying it is roughly 20c higher than the core, which in my case is maxing at 62c with some 64-65c spikes here and there, and then the water cooler kicks up the pump to bring it back down. For the most part that CPUTIN temp is giving me 75-85c readings, which are likely correct but may not be..... AMD has said to just mainly pay attention to the CPU package temp, which is said to be VERY reliable after 40c.

Also, I have read that the throttling I am experiencing is because the VRM's will cut the phase in half, and alternate after 45 minutes of continuous load over 60c (I get 63c on the AUXTIN, which is the VRM), and that is why I am getting 4 cores that alternately throttling. The phases themselves cut in half, and alternate throttle for a given time to get below 60c. This is to keep them from ever burning up (though I would suspect it would take more than that to burn them up (maybe?))

This explains why 45 minutes into prime95 I get throttling every single time when running over 4.6GHz....

This is specific to the ASRock boards, and I have to be honest, I don't know if it's such a bad idea if you really think about it......


----------



## Tasm

Hello Smith,

Manufactures need to create reasons for people to buy high end models, thus, we see those kind of preventive limitations.

Just clock it to 4.5 and enjoy...it will devour everything.

Enjoy your great combo


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About TIM, whatever floats yer boat. As a retired mechanic I manually spread that pea around and make sure there is 100% coverage, then scrape off the excess. This method feels good up between my ears. YMMV
> 
> I didn't sleep well so this 20 pass run was done between 04:00 and 05:00 this morning. Ambients were a little cooler at 72F/22C. After IBT crashnburned yesterday I reinstalled it and dropped the CPU-NB another click and it passed this time. This is a good everyday OC now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Obviously, what your doing is working fantastic, and congrats on your OC. As cssorkinman already said "you did very well". 4.9 on air







You are the man!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The more I read, the more I am seeing that the CPUTIN socket thing is super inaccurate and most people are saying it is roughly 20c higher than the core, which in my case is maxing at 62c with some 64-65c spikes here and there, and then the water cooler kicks up the pump to bring it back down. For the most part that CPUTIN temp is giving me 75-85c readings, which are likely correct but may not be..... AMD has said to just mainly pay attention to the CPU package temp, which is said to be VERY reliable after 40c.
> 
> Also, I have read that the throttling I am experiencing is because the VRM's will cut the phase in half, and alternate after 45 minutes of continuous load over 60c (I get 63c on the AUXTIN, which is the VRM), and that is why I am getting 4 cores that alternately throttling. The phases themselves cut in half, and alternate throttle for a given time to get below 60c. This is to keep them from ever burning up (though I would suspect it would take more than that to burn them up (maybe?))
> 
> This explains why 45 minutes into prime95 I get throttling every single time when running over 4.6GHz....
> 
> This is specific to the ASRock boards, and I have to be honest, I don't know if it's such a bad idea if you really think about it......


Until you get cooling behind your socket, you are going to see nasty socket temps at high clocks. After you cool the back of the socket, your core temps will likely be inline with your socket temp and possibly even higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you do realize the 99% of tims do this with a little bit of heat? that is what they are designed to do...


This is a good point. I think I may be somewhat OCD.. I mean, what if I'm using that 1%


----------



## hurricane28

I wanted to see how W 8.1 was doing in 3Dmark Firestrike but as on my previous W7 installation i was presented by system hang instead of some nice scores...

I needed to push the reset button but after that i had some start up problems.. clearly there is something wrong with that stupid Firestrike.. never had problems with 3Dmark11 tho so it must be Future mark that is being all wrong again.

System is stable as a rock and i checked every component in the case it might be faulty but couldn't find any so it must be Futuremark... I downloaded it from their site so its not an illegal copy or whatever..

Last time i had issues it was that idiotic Asus AC sensor but i disabled that one so there should be no problem, the only thing i can think of why i am getting those weird problems and Windows corruptions is that my MB is gone bad at me, called my retail store about this issue and they said that they had a couple of these boards back with similar problems..

I never ever had these problems with my Gigabyte board tho...


----------



## mus1mus

ever tried it with stock clocks?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Obviously, what your doing is working fantastic, and congrats on your OC. As cssorkinman already said "you did very well". 4.9 on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you get cooling behind your socket, you are going to see nasty socket temps at high clocks. After you cool the back of the socket, your core temps will likely be inline with your socket temp and possibly even higher.


Thank you for the kind words.

In all honesty I consider myself to be a good student. I spent time studying what the experts said, especially ehume. I then did what they did but scaled it up from low power intel rigs to this high power AMD rig. But the basic principles are the same.

1. Air behaves like a liquid, so set up the air flow like it is water.

2. Think of the case as a wind tunnel with some electronic stuff in it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My Windows 8.1 is working like a charm again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple Windows 8.1 fresh up did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there was something wrong with the installation.
> 
> I like Windows 8.1 and its features more than W7 to be honest.
> 
> It feels a lot snappier and there are more options i like so maybe i am going to install it on my SSD because i am on my slow SATA 2 HDD.
> 
> Can someone tell me why W8.1 has lower physics in 3Dmark but gaming performance is the same if not better?


it has been a known thing. win8 = anywhere from 500-1500 ( on average ) difference in physics.

it has been this way since release. intel or amd,

it is a diff in windows ( and i have seen higher differences ~ 2500 ) and how it utilizes it

stop looking for a problem where there is none,

some games ( BF4 off the top of my head ) will run better in win8 vs 7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You would be further ahead using offsets and leaving all the green stuff on A_S. That way when idle the PC can drop speed and voltage and the high V_Core doesn't cause so much un needed heat while idle. It is a bummer about the droop but that happens. It is funny though. A poster at OCF ran the killer board and he had very little droop despite the lack of LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see his results then.....
> 
> I say that because the reviews I have seen on the 990FX killer show it getting the same type of vdroop I am getting on this 970.
> I was basically expecting it would have some though.
> 
> Personally, I believe they left LLC off of this board to avoid an already troublesome temperature situation. LLC + load can lead to some even higher voltages than you are wanting, and with the socket temps I am already dealing with on this board, LLC, if used improperly by a novice OCer, could probably blow this thing.
> 
> I played BF4 and Crysis 3 for at least an hour a piece last night, and honestly, there is not a gauge on the dash that breaks 60c, so I'm not personally worried about any of the temps. The CPU never broke 50c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only during lengthy linpack sessions that the socket becomes dangerously hot, and even in those situations the CPU temp is never above 65c, so I don't even think this is a CPU cooling issue anymore. The VRM temp is also staying under 63c during these extreme loads too. It's basically just cutting a hole, mounting a fan, and looking for 4.8GHz at this point for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question though...
> 
> What is the difference between setting voltage with 0mv offset, and using the voltage offset feature in junction with your set voltage???
> Never seen offset in a BIOS before, until I got this board....
Click to expand...

gonna be a bit as buying stuff is taking a back seat till my child is born
but still thinking about trying this


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has been a known thing. win8 = anywhere from 500-1500 ( on average ) difference in physics.
> 
> it has been this way since release. intel or amd,
> 
> it is a diff in windows ( and i have seen higher differences ~ 2500 ) and how it utilizes it
> 
> stop looking for a problem where there is none,
> 
> some games ( BF4 off the top of my head ) will run better in win8 vs 7
> gonna be a bit as buying stuff is taking a back seat till my child is born
> but still thinking about trying this


dude I played it super cheap this go too,cause I have a baby boy due any day now!


----------



## Mega Man

mines a little girl ( which is what we wanted ) aug 8th ish


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has been a known thing. win8 = anywhere from 500-1500 ( on average ) difference in physics.
> 
> it has been this way since release. intel or amd,
> 
> it is a diff in windows ( and i have seen higher differences ~ 2500 ) and how it utilizes it
> 
> stop looking for a problem where there is none,
> 
> some games ( BF4 off the top of my head ) will run better in win8 vs 7
> gonna be a bit as buying stuff is taking a back seat till my child is born
> but still thinking about trying this
> 
> 
> 
> dude I played it super cheap this go too,cause I have a baby boy due any day now!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> mines a little girl ( which is what we wanted ) aug 8th ish


Congrats to you both, best wishes for happy , healthy children


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Congrats to you both, best wishes for happy , healthy children


And many thanks for the blessings my friend!


----------



## Devildog83

A little Agent Smith 2015 and a little Mega Girl. How awesome, congrats guys and good luck.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks to you both, so far so good @

one thing for sure, all the nerds in school will envy her pc and consoles.... all the time !

Edit.

if MSI made this kind of color in high end amd gpus, i would HAVE to build an all air build probably with a krait edition mobo... that would look so sexay !

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127844&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL032415&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL032415&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL032415-_-EMC-032415-Index-_-DesktopGraphicsCards-_-14127844-S1A3B


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks to you both, so far so good @
> 
> one thing for sure, all the nerds in school will envy her pc and consoles.... all the time !
> 
> Edit.
> 
> if MSI made this kind of color in high end amd gpus, i would HAVE to build an all air build probably with a krait edition mobo... that would look so sexay !
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127844&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL032415&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL032415&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL032415-_-EMC-032415-Index-_-DesktopGraphicsCards-_-14127844-S1A3B


That card looks nice. I just sold my Krait edition motherboard. Great to look at but that's it. Very limited on features and not a great overclocker TBH.


----------



## Mega Man

meh all air build wouldn't be super ocing anyway

just for looks with white/black mdpc !!!! but

1 i hate nvidia
( as the quote in my sig states
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> If i'm going to buy a new card all of it's ram needs to operate at a decent speed.


)
2 960 is a crappy card imo...

only reason i got a 980m in my laptop is it is amazingly hard to find a amd high end laptop gpu !


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

After comparing High LLC vs Ultra-High LLC I still came to the conclusion that Ultra-High was the best. I thought in my initial testings both had temperature spikes, but I went back and tried High LLC again but I see less heat/voltage spikes. Was doing a 50 Run IBT Max and very quickly I can see a temperature spike on HWMonitor. I seem to have two values for Core Temps. One is 1-2C higher in AVG compared to the other. That value is where I can see a temp spike of 100C+ very early on during my IBT run. I wondered if that was a bug so I switched to High LLC and ran IBT and there was no 100C+ temperature spike. This was even with vcore higher at 1.488v vs 1.464v of Ultra-High LLC. High LLC is now my go to for CPU LLC on an Asus board

.:edit:.

Well nevermind on the temp spikes. I'm almost completely sure the 'CPU 0 Package' in HWMonitor is inaccurate. I understand it's normal for temp spikes to happen but I think the reading/sensor on this particular value is wrong. My reasonings is because the minimum for CPU 0 Package is 0C which is not possible with an ambient temp ~20-22C and a H100i. Just to be sure I'll probably set my CPU at 4.5GHz and maybe even 4GHz and run IBT. If CPU 0 Package has temp spikes even at stock settings then it's bound to be a bad sensor for that setting. Luckily CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package is identical except the minimum/max temps.


----------



## Alastair

All these people getting married and having kids.

And I'm just here like "I need bigger GPU's"


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ever tried it with stock clocks?


Yeah, it didn't work.. this morning when i started my Computer i saw that EC sensor was still enabled in HWINFO64 and it used the HPET while i disabled this feature in bios.

Is it better to turn this on or off in bios or do i need to uncheck this in HWINFO64?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ever tried it with stock clocks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has been a known thing. win8 = anywhere from 500-1500 ( on average ) difference in physics.
> 
> it has been this way since release. intel or amd,
> 
> it is a diff in windows ( and i have seen higher differences ~ 2500 ) and how it utilizes it
> 
> stop looking for a problem where there is none,
> 
> some games ( BF4 off the top of my head ) will run better in win8 vs 7
> gonna be a bit as buying stuff is taking a back seat till my child is born
> but still thinking about trying this


Thnx for your input Mega, much obliged. Congrats with your child, hope everything is well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ever tried it with stock clocks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> dude I played it super cheap this go too,cause I have a baby boy due any day now!


Congrats on your boy!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> A little Agent Smith 2015 and a little Mega Girl. How awesome, congrats guys and good luck.


Exactly that ^

Grats guys


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, it didn't work.. this morning when i started my Computer i saw that EC sensor was still enabled in HWINFO64 and it used the HPET while i disabled this feature in bios.
> 
> Is it better to turn this on or off in bios or do i need to uncheck this in HWINFO64?


Can't say for sure. You might have some monitoring ON in the BIOS or something.

Fire Strike might be bugged by a monitoring that forces it to force close. Didnt experience it though. But I dnt have anything open when benching.

You might need to try them.

On a side note:

A lady officemate ask me if I am not fond of children.

I am like, uhh, I want a new PC first. And a 390X or 2 in the not so distant future!

But congrats Mega and Smith!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't say for sure. You might have some monitoring ON in the BIOS or something.
> 
> Fire Strike might be bugged by a monitoring that forces it to force close. Didnt experience it though. But I dnt have anything open when benching.
> 
> You might need to try them.
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> A lady officemate ask me if I am not fond of children.
> 
> I am like, uhh, I want a new PC first. And a 390X or 2 in the not so distant future!
> 
> But congrats Mega and Smith!


Yeah that must be the cause i guess.

I have EC sensor, HPET disabled now so i going to run the program again and hopefully it will give me some nice scores instead of freaking out


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> A little Agent Smith 2015 and a little Mega Girl. How awesome, congrats guys and good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly that ^
> 
> Grats guys
Click to expand...

Ah the early days of fatherhood. It's been so long, my youngest just turned 22. Have a blast with them you two. It'll seem like forever somedays but the time goes a lot faster than you think. Congrats on the little ones








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can't say for sure. You might have some monitoring ON in the BIOS or something.
> 
> Fire Strike might be bugged by a monitoring that forces it to force close. Didnt experience it though. But I dnt have anything open when benching.
> 
> You might need to try them.
> 
> On a side note:
> 
> A lady officemate ask me if I am not fond of children.
> 
> I am like, uhh, I want a new PC first. And a 390X or 2 in the not so distant future!
> 
> But congrats Mega and Smith!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that must be the cause i guess.
> 
> I have EC sensor, HPET disabled now so i going to run the program again and hopefully it will give me some nice scores instead of freaking out
Click to expand...

That's weird, I have run it in Win8.1 with my Sabertooth and never an issue. Same as Win7, never had to disable this or that either. Are you using the same download evreytime from a USB or something that could be corrupted?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ah the early days of fatherhood. It's been so long, my youngest just turned 22. Have a blast with them you two. It'll seem like forever somedays but the time goes a lot faster than you think. Congrats on the little ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird, I have run it in Win8.1 with my Sabertooth and never an issue. Same as Win7, never had to disable this or that either. Are you using the same download evreytime from a USB or something that could be corrupted?


You mean you have no issues with this EC sensor either on W7 or 8.1?

What download do you mean? Windows or do you mean that my USB stick could be corrupted? HWINFO64 actually mentioned that the EC sensor should be disabled because it can cause problems while reading from it.


----------



## Johan45

Ah, see I don't use HWInfo, have on occasion for NB VID but that's it. I always use HWMonitor. I just find it cleaner, simpler.
I was talking about the download you use for the 3DMark install. Just thought that if it's the same install for two different windows then maybe the download is corrupted. Most people will save it since it's a large file.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All these people getting married and having kids.
> 
> And I'm just here like "I need bigger GPU's"


That was meme worthy! haha

On that note....

This will be my 4th child, I have a 9 year old son, and two daughters that are 4 and 6....
You see now why it took me so long to go from Thuban to Vishera.... lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ah, see I don't use HWInfo, have on occasion for NB VID but that's it. I always use HWMonitor. I just find it cleaner, simpler.
> I was talking about the download you use for the 3DMark install. Just thought that if it's the same install for two different windows then maybe the download is corrupted. Most people will save it since it's a large file.


I like HWINFO64 because i can monitor my system on my Logitech LCD screen see.

I had the program on my PC but it was HPET and EC sensor that was causing the problem, i have HPET disabled in bios so whenever HWINFO64 wants to read from it but its disabled it goes nuts i guess.

I just did a benchmark run and this is my personal best until now.



Pretty neat score if you ask me









I am running 4.8Ghz CPU and 2600mhz CPU/NB.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ah, see I don't use HWInfo, have on occasion for NB VID but that's it. I always use HWMonitor. I just find it cleaner, simpler.
> I was talking about the download you use for the 3DMark install. Just thought that if it's the same install for two different windows then maybe the download is corrupted. Most people will save it since it's a large file.
> 
> 
> 
> I like HWINFO64 because i can monitor my system on my Logitech LCD screen see.
> 
> I had the program on my PC but it was HPET and EC sensor that was causing the problem, i have HPET disabled in bios so whenever HWINFO64 wants to read from it but its disabled it goes nuts i guess.
> 
> I just did a benchmark run and this is my personal best until now.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty neat score if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running 4.8Ghz CPU and 2600mhz CPU/NB.
Click to expand...

Out of curiousity....have you completed a full firestrike run in the past few months that you've put up here?

scores can change pretty easy in the full test vs individual.

Just a couple i ran then:



And i'm not sure i want to know how you have the Professional Edition of 3DMark either


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Guys,
Has anyone noticed a drastic in-game performance difference between 4.6 and 4.8??

I played Crysis 3 at 4.8GHz for about an hour last night, and it was so drastically different that I was a bit taken back....

I have very seldom felt OC differences in a game with only 200MHz.... yes, going from 3.2 to 4GHz on my x6 was drastically felt, but going dfrom 4 to 4.2 didn't seem to make a noticeable difference in gameplay at all. However, on this FX chip, 4.8 felt drastically smoother. You know that "feeling" you get in the mouse where you can just tell everything is above 60FPS even though you can't necessarily see it with your eyes..... well at 4.6, I felt that 75-80% of the time, but at 4.8, I could feel that smoothness, and fluidity absolutely 100% of the time!! I literally played better because of it.

Once I get these rear holes drilled, and my slim 120 mounted in the rear of the board, getting this 4.8 from game stable, to 100% rock solid shouldn't be an issue at all.

Man, that was crazyness... you'd thought I never played on a high end system or something! lol
And this is definitely no placebo..... I thought for a second, "am I pumping up the tongue of this shoe and believing I can jump higher?" But FRAPs showed gains in min, max, and avg, so it was legit.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guys,
> Has anyone noticed a drastic in-game performance difference between 4.6 and 4.8??
> 
> I played Crysis 3 at 4.8GHz for about an hour last night, and it was so drastically different that I was a bit taken back....
> 
> I have very seldom felt OC differences in a game with only 200MHz.... yes, going from 3.2 to 4GHz on my x6 was drastically felt, but going dfrom 4 to 4.2 didn't seem to make a noticeable difference in gameplay at all. However, on this FX chip, 4.8 felt drastically smoother. You know that "feeling" you get in the mouse where you can just tell everything is above 60FPS even though you can necessarily see it with your eyes..... well at 4.6, I felt that 75-80% of the time, but at 4.8, I could feel that smoothness, and fluidity absolutely 100% of the time!! I literally played better because of it.
> 
> Once I get these rear holes drilled, and my slim 120 mounted in the rear of the board, getting this 4.8 from game stable, to 100% rock solid shouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> Man, that was crazyness... you'd thought I never played on a high end system or something! lol
> And this is definitely no placebo..... I thought for a second, "am I pumping up the tongue of this shoe and believing I can jump higher?" But FRAPs showed gains in min, max, and avg, so it was legit.


Anything above 4.7Ghz these chips feel so much faster and nimble, 4.8 is the sweet spot imo but i do run at 5.0 daily.

You aren't the first to notice this either, pretty much everyone in this thread has notice a good bump in fps and desktop performance above 4.7









Awesome ain't it?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> At around 4.7Ghz these chips feel so much faster and nimble, 4.8 is the sweet spot imo but i do run at 5.0 daily.
> 
> You aren't the first to notice this either, pretty much everyone in this thread has notice a good bump in fps and desktop performance above 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ain't it?


It was unbelievable... seriously!

It was like a honda engine hitting vtec at 4800RPM.








These chips seem to have a flat spot between 4.5-4.7 and after that they start rapidly climbing again....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> At around 4.7Ghz these chips feel so much faster and nimble, 4.8 is the sweet spot imo but i do run at 5.0 daily.
> 
> You aren't the first to notice this either, pretty much everyone in this thread has notice a good bump in fps and desktop performance above 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was unbelievable... seriously!
> 
> It was like a honda engine hitting vtec at 4800RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These chips seem to have a flat spot between 4.5-4.7 and after that they start rapidly climbing again....
Click to expand...

Yeah i'm really not sure what it is but it's definitely unique, i'd love to know the reason behind it all









I noticed something similar on my 8150 as well, anything above 4.4Ghz was just butter smooth while 3.8-4.2 felt a bit lackluster to me.....and 4.8Ghz though it was fun as hell to play with, temps were a bit hard to tame though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Out of curiousity....have you completed a full firestrike run in the past few months that you've put up here?
> 
> scores can change pretty easy in the full test vs individual.
> 
> Just a couple i ran then:
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm not sure i want to know how you have the Professional Edition of 3DMark either


Yes sir, i have completed a full Firestrike run but for obvious reasons i can't get a combined score. Nevertheless, this is one epic score if you ask me for a single GTX 970.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Out of curiousity....have you completed a full firestrike run in the past few months that you've put up here?
> 
> scores can change pretty easy in the full test vs individual.
> 
> Just a couple i ran then:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm not sure i want to know how you have the Professional Edition of 3DMark either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir, i have completed a full Firestrike run but for obvious reasons i can't get a combined score. Nevertheless, this is one epic score if you ask me for a single GTX 970.
Click to expand...

What score?

The graphics score i'm assuming because obviously i can't see the total

Maxwell does very well in Firestrike no doubt.....but in an actual game it's pretty much the same as the others


----------



## mus1mus

Right on the button sarge!

That's freaking titanX money for a benchie!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It was unbelievable... seriously!
> 
> It was like a honda engine hitting vtec at 4800RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These chips seem to have a flat spot between 4.5-4.7 and after that they start rapidly climbing again....


Did you overclock your CPU/NB as well?

I noticed an even bigger performance gain from stock 2200 to 2600Mhz with 4.8Ghz CPU. RAM speed doesn't do much IMO or i don't use programs that can benefit from it.

Some newer games can benefit from faster RAM but the gain is not worth the overclock hassle IMO. APU's benefit from faster RAM more than these chips do.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It was unbelievable... seriously!
> 
> It was like a honda engine hitting vtec at 4800RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These chips seem to have a flat spot between 4.5-4.7 and after that they start rapidly climbing again....
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overclock your CPU/NB as well?
> 
> I noticed an even bigger performance gain from stock 2200 to 2600Mhz with 4.8Ghz CPU. RAM speed doesn't do much IMO or i don't use programs that can benefit from it.
> 
> Some newer games can benefit from faster RAM but the gain is not worth the overclock hassle IMO. APU's benefit from faster RAM more than these chips do.
Click to expand...

It's the iGPU that benefits from the faster ram speed because it uses part of the system memory as it's own.

i.e 2400Mhz ram = 1200Mhz GPU mem clock (timings mean very little in the case i've found)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What score?
> 
> The graphics score i'm assuming because obviously i can't see the total
> 
> Maxwell does very well in Firestrike no doubt.....but in an actual game it's pretty much the same as the others


Yes i was talking about the Graphic score.

Firestrike does like Maxwell indeed, but it depends on what driver you are using. I am on 347.52 at the moment and it clocks well and is pretty stable compare to the other drivers.

I haven't installed a game on W 8.1 yet so i have no idea how it performs. Yeah, benchmark scores do not translate in to gaming performance.

What do you mean by " the same as the others"? You mean different GTX 970's?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you overclock your CPU/NB as well?
> 
> I noticed an even bigger performance gain from stock 2200 to 2600Mhz with 4.8Ghz CPU. RAM speed doesn't do much IMO or i don't use programs that can benefit from it.
> 
> Some newer games can benefit from faster RAM but the gain is not worth the overclock hassle IMO. APU's benefit from faster RAM more than these chips do.


I've only got the NB up to 2400MHz right now, on 1.2v to help keep the temps down and get more core if possible.

Once I get the socket cooled, I plan on running 2600/2600 for NB and HT, and 4.8+ on the core.

My current RAM is at 2133MHz, but I did see some graphs that Nomad had put up in another thread suggesting that 2400MHz scales past 2133 up to 4.8GHz, so I may give that a go too.

These chips are certainly forgiving (all but temps) when it comes to overclocking. I've never had a chip that you could just throw some settings at (within reason) and it take em.
Even when not stable, you can always tell you're just a pubic hair away from it......


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've only got the NB up to 2400MHz right now, on 1.2v to help keep the temps down and get more core if possible.
> 
> Once I get the socket cooled, I plan on running 2600/2600 for NB and HT, and 4.8+ on the core.
> 
> My current RAM is at 2133MHz, but I did see some graphs that Nomad had put up in another thread suggesting that 2400MHz scales past 2133 up to 4.8GHz, so I may give that a go too.
> 
> These chips are certainly forgiving (all but temps) when it comes to overclocking. I've never had a chip that you could just throw some settings at (within reason) and it take em.
> Even when not stable, you can always tell you're just a pubic hair away from it......


Yep i know what you mean, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629



^ I did that on a H100i









Damn.....that was over 12 months ago already?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> After comparing High LLC vs Ultra-High LLC I still came to the conclusion that Ultra-High was the best. I thought in my initial testings both had temperature spikes, but I went back and tried High LLC again but I see less heat/voltage spikes. Was doing a 50 Run IBT Max and very quickly I can see a temperature spike on HWMonitor. I seem to have two values for Core Temps. One is 1-2C higher in AVG compared to the other. That value is where I can see a temp spike of 100C+ very early on during my IBT run. I wondered if that was a bug so I switched to High LLC and ran IBT and there was no 100C+ temperature spike. This was even with vcore higher at 1.488v vs 1.464v of Ultra-High LLC. High LLC is now my go to for CPU LLC on an Asus board
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Well nevermind on the temp spikes. I'm almost completely sure the 'CPU 0 Package' in HWMonitor is inaccurate. I understand it's normal for temp spikes to happen but I think the reading/sensor on this particular value is wrong. My reasonings is because the minimum for CPU 0 Package is 0C which is not possible with an ambient temp ~20-22C and a H100i. Just to be sure I'll probably set my CPU at 4.5GHz and maybe even 4GHz and run IBT. If CPU 0 Package has temp spikes even at stock settings then it's bound to be a bad sensor for that setting. Luckily CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package is identical except the minimum/max temps.


Sounds like you ate reading core voltage at idle?

Even amd states it is not accurate at idle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All these people getting married and having kids.
> 
> And I'm just here like "I need bigger GPU's"


>▪> sounds like a personal problem


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds like you ate reading core voltage at idle?
> 
> Even amd states it is not accurate at idle
> >▪> sounds like a personal problem


So you agree the reading is inaccurate? Do you know where I can get more information on this 'idle core voltage' or issue you exolained?


----------



## Mega Man

Not atm I am on mobile.

After I very home maybe I can find it.

Basically amd uses an algorithm to determine temp. At idle it is not accurate the more load is on the CPU the more accurate it is
(Vs an Intel which actually has thermistor in the die that give out true temp reading)
Basic rule of thumb is if core is under 40 use socket. If over use core.

**please note this is aiming you ate looking at core temp and not another figure


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds like you ate reading core voltage at idle?
> 
> Even amd states it is not accurate at idle
> >▪> sounds like a personal problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree the reading is inaccurate? Do you know where I can get more information on this 'idle core voltage' or issue you exolained?
Click to expand...

Here maybe this will help. http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4570206&postcount=1


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> About TIM, whatever floats yer boat. As a retired mechanic I manually spread that pea around and make sure there is 100% coverage, then scrape off the excess. This method feels good up between my ears. YMMV
> 
> I didn't sleep well so this 20 pass run was done between 04:00 and 05:00 this morning. Ambients were a little cooler at 72F/22C. After IBT crashnburned yesterday I reinstalled it and dropped the CPU-NB another click and it passed this time. This is a good everyday OC now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, what your doing is working fantastic, and congrats on your OC. As cssorkinman already said "you did very well". 4.9 on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The more I read, the more I am seeing that the CPUTIN socket thing is super inaccurate and most people are saying it is roughly 20c higher than the core, which in my case is maxing at 62c with some 64-65c spikes here and there, and then the water cooler kicks up the pump to bring it back down. For the most part that CPUTIN temp is giving me 75-85c readings, which are likely correct but may not be..... AMD has said to just mainly pay attention to the CPU package temp, which is said to be VERY reliable after 40c.
> 
> Also, I have read that the throttling I am experiencing is because the VRM's will cut the phase in half, and alternate after 45 minutes of continuous load over 60c (I get 63c on the AUXTIN, which is the VRM), and that is why I am getting 4 cores that alternately throttling. The phases themselves cut in half, and alternate throttle for a given time to get below 60c. This is to keep them from ever burning up (though I would suspect it would take more than that to burn them up (maybe?))
> 
> This explains why 45 minutes into prime95 I get throttling every single time when running over 4.6GHz....
> 
> This is specific to the ASRock boards, and I have to be honest, I don't know if it's such a bad idea if you really think about it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until you get cooling behind your socket, you are going to see nasty socket temps at high clocks. After you cool the back of the socket, your core temps will likely be inline with your socket temp and possibly even higher.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you do realize the 99% of tims do this with a little bit of heat? that is what they are designed to do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a good point. I think I may be somewhat OCD.. I mean, *what if I'm using that 1%*
Click to expand...

why would you willingly use toothpaste as tim?


----------



## Johan45

Because fluoride is a great conductor???


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> After comparing High LLC vs Ultra-High LLC I still came to the conclusion that Ultra-High was the best. I thought in my initial testings both had temperature spikes, but I went back and tried High LLC again but I see less heat/voltage spikes. Was doing a 50 Run IBT Max and very quickly I can see a temperature spike on HWMonitor. I seem to have two values for Core Temps. One is 1-2C higher in AVG compared to the other. That value is where I can see a temp spike of 100C+ very early on during my IBT run. I wondered if that was a bug so I switched to High LLC and ran IBT and there was no 100C+ temperature spike. This was even with vcore higher at 1.488v vs 1.464v of Ultra-High LLC. High LLC is now my go to for CPU LLC on an Asus board
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Well nevermind on the temp spikes. I'm almost completely sure the 'CPU 0 Package' in HWMonitor is inaccurate. I understand it's normal for temp spikes to happen but I think the reading/sensor on this particular value is wrong. My reasonings is because the minimum for CPU 0 Package is 0C which is not possible with an ambient temp ~20-22C and a H100i. Just to be sure I'll probably set my CPU at 4.5GHz and maybe even 4GHz and run IBT. If CPU 0 Package has temp spikes even at stock settings then it's bound to be a bad sensor for that setting. Luckily CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package is identical except the minimum/max temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you ate reading core voltage at idle?
> 
> Even amd states it is not accurate at idle
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All these people getting married and having kids.
> 
> And I'm just here like "I need bigger GPU's"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >▪> sounds like a personal problem
Click to expand...

Nah. Just don't want kids. At least not yet. There are too many nice shiny new things I want to own before I have to go spending hard earned $$$ on feeding another mouth.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Not atm I am on mobile.
> 
> After I very home maybe I can find it.
> 
> Basically amd uses an algorithm to determine temp. At idle it is not accurate the more load is on the CPU the more accurate it is
> (Vs an Intel which actually has thermistor in the die that give out true temp reading)
> Basic rule of thumb is if core is under 40 use socket. If over use core.
> 
> **please note this is aiming you ate looking at core temp and not another figure


Ah thats what you meant. I thought you meant something else, something totally new that i did not know about. I'll put it this way. the 'CPU' temps given by the ITE chip is the Socket Temps for me. Then there is both 'CPU 0' and 'CPU 0 Package' which both seem to be Core Temps. Difference is one (CPU 0) shows a higher minimum temperature (14-18C) and no temperature spike (max 58C on 4.8GHz IBT) and the other (CPU 0 Package) shows a minimum temp of 0C and has a temp spike of 128-198C.

Seeing that CPU 0 Package has numbers that seem more false I want to believe that it is an inaccurate reading given to me compared to CPU 0. Socket temps between HWMonitor and HWInfo are identical pretty much to the min,current,max,avg. For Core temps it seems HWMonitor values seem to be a mix of CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package. Current value is the same and the minimum is similar. Most of the time when the Max temp spikes on CPU 0 Package it does too with HWMonitor but with different temperature values. I didn't notice the vast difference in some of the numbers I get between HWMonitor and HWInfo but now I am starting to see it. For example, I just set my CPU to 4GHz and began stressing it as I was writing this post. HWInfo is giving me core temps of 26C currently, 6C minimum, and 28C Max (Both CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package) but with HWMonitor almost immediately as IBT started I see a Max core temp of 64C. As I'm writing this CPU 0 Package just got a max reading of 160-224C. Thermal Margin 44C.

It's a bit confusing. 4GHz w/ 1.284v during load getting 64C let alone 160C temperature spike with an H100i push/pull with the SP120L at 2700RPM (LOUD) in a cool basement. Not sure what the problem is. Haven't updated HWMonitor or HWInfo in a while so I'll do that later tonight.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> After comparing High LLC vs Ultra-High LLC I still came to the conclusion that Ultra-High was the best. I thought in my initial testings both had temperature spikes, but I went back and tried High LLC again but I see less heat/voltage spikes. Was doing a 50 Run IBT Max and very quickly I can see a temperature spike on HWMonitor. I seem to have two values for Core Temps. One is 1-2C higher in AVG compared to the other. That value is where I can see a temp spike of 100C+ very early on during my IBT run. I wondered if that was a bug so I switched to High LLC and ran IBT and there was no 100C+ temperature spike. This was even with vcore higher at 1.488v vs 1.464v of Ultra-High LLC. High LLC is now my go to for CPU LLC on an Asus board
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Well nevermind on the temp spikes. I'm almost completely sure the 'CPU 0 Package' in HWMonitor is inaccurate. I understand it's normal for temp spikes to happen but I think the reading/sensor on this particular value is wrong. My reasonings is because the minimum for CPU 0 Package is 0C which is not possible with an ambient temp ~20-22C and a H100i. Just to be sure I'll probably set my CPU at 4.5GHz and maybe even 4GHz and run IBT. If CPU 0 Package has temp spikes even at stock settings then it's bound to be a bad sensor for that setting. Luckily CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package is identical except the minimum/max temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you ate reading core voltage at idle?
> 
> Even amd states it is not accurate at idle
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All these people getting married and having kids.
> 
> And I'm just here like "I need bigger GPU's"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >▪> sounds like a personal problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. Just don't want kids. At least not yet. There are too many nice shiny new things I want to own before I have to go spending hard earned $$$ on feeding another mouth.
Click to expand...

Not what I was commenting on. .. the" bigger" gpu issue


----------



## hawker-gb

CPU readings in HWmonitor is temp. indicated by SB-TSI bus and its max 61 degrees celsius for FX 125w chips.
It use algorithm to measure that and simulate temp. on very center of IHS.

At least i get that way.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> CPU readings in HWmonitor is temp. indicated by SB-TSI bus and its max 61 degrees celsius for FX 125w chips.
> It use algorithm to measure that and simulate temp. on very center of IHS.
> 
> At least i get that way.


61C? I believe 70C-72C is the max core temp as that is where Thermal Margins change to 0C and negative C. My issue is that all 3 core temps given by HWMonitor/HWInfo are pretty much spot on to each other except the max temps.

.:edit:.

On another note I am going to need to get 3x 500GB or 3x 1TB to replace my 3x 250GB HDD in my system. Games are getting big and they are running out of space. 500gb/1TB for Origin, 500gb/1TB for Ubisoft, 500gb/1TB for Steam.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

As promised fellas....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548013/first-review-the-new-ish-asrock-970-fatal1ty-peformance-am3-budget-gaming-motherboard


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> As promised fellas....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548013/first-review-the-new-ish-asrock-970-fatal1ty-peformance-am3-budget-gaming-motherboard


Headed there right now, thanks.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> 61C? I believe 70C-72C is the max core temp as that is where Thermal Margins change to 0C and negative C. My issue is that all 3 core temps given by HWMonitor/HWInfo are pretty much spot on to each other except the max temps.


Yep,max tctl (core temp) is 71 units
Max. tCase is 61 for all 125w FXs. That temp is indicated by SB-TSI and simulated on center of heatspeader.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Yep,max tctl (core temp) is 71 units
> Max. tCase is 61 for all 125w FXs. That temp is indicated by SB-TSI and simulated on center of heatspeader.


Ah I see, thanks. Might need to do another pasting job then. After the most recent pasting I did notice temps rising a little quicker on my first stressing. This can also because the Ceramique 2 hasn't cured yet either.


----------



## Mike The Owl

I remember the first time I posted here begging for someone to give me some settings for my new Saberkitty.
Gerty obliged and posted his settings for 4.8. Off I went and ran Prime.....OMG I thought I was going to set my rig on fire!!!



We live and learn


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> After comparing High LLC vs Ultra-High LLC I still came to the conclusion that Ultra-High was the best. I thought in my initial testings both had temperature spikes, but I went back and tried High LLC again but I see less heat/voltage spikes. Was doing a 50 Run IBT Max and very quickly I can see a temperature spike on HWMonitor. I seem to have two values for Core Temps. One is 1-2C higher in AVG compared to the other. That value is where I can see a temp spike of 100C+ very early on during my IBT run. I wondered if that was a bug so I switched to High LLC and ran IBT and there was no 100C+ temperature spike. This was even with vcore higher at 1.488v vs 1.464v of Ultra-High LLC. High LLC is now my go to for CPU LLC on an Asus board
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Well nevermind on the temp spikes. I'm almost completely sure the 'CPU 0 Package' in HWMonitor is inaccurate. I understand it's normal for temp spikes to happen but I think the reading/sensor on this particular value is wrong. My reasonings is because the minimum for CPU 0 Package is 0C which is not possible with an ambient temp ~20-22C and a H100i. Just to be sure I'll probably set my CPU at 4.5GHz and maybe even 4GHz and run IBT. If CPU 0 Package has temp spikes even at stock settings then it's bound to be a bad sensor for that setting. Luckily CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package is identical except the minimum/max temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you ate reading core voltage at idle?
> 
> Even amd states it is not accurate at idle
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All these people getting married and having kids.
> 
> And I'm just here like "I need bigger GPU's"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >▪> sounds like a personal problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. Just don't want kids. At least not yet. There are too many nice shiny new things I want to own before I have to go spending hard earned $$$ on feeding another mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I was commenting on. .. the" bigger" gpu issue
Click to expand...

Oh I see what you mean!







Come on man! We all want and need bigger GPU's!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh I see what you mean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man! We all want and need bigger GPU's!


That's why I got into Tomb Raider...Lara Crofts two big guns......I'll get my coat..


----------



## hawker-gb

Update about rig:

1 x Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB GDDR5, 1024 -bit
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
1 x ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
1 x Procesor AMD FX-Series X8 8370
4 x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz, CL10
1 x Samsung 256GB 850 Pro Series
1 x HDD WD 5TB, 50EZRX, Green
1 x Corsair 1200W, AX1200i PSU Platinum Certified
1 x LG 27MT46D-PZ 27" Wide LED Monitor, IPS
1 x H110

That is close to final.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Update about rig:
> 
> 1 x Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB GDDR5, 1024 -bit
> 1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 900D
> 1 x ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
> 1 x Procesor AMD FX-Series X8 8370
> 4 x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz, CL10
> 1 x Samsung 256GB 850 Pro Series
> 1 x HDD WD 5TB, 50EZRX, Green
> 1 x Corsair 1200W, AX1200i PSU Platinum Certified
> 1 x LG 27MT46D-PZ 27" Wide LED Monitor, IPS
> 1 x H110
> 
> That is close to final.


With all these top-notch selection of components, I'd take a jump to custom water!


----------



## miklkit

Or at least a Swiftech 240X. Anything less is worse than big air just because of the racket all those fans make.

While doing this last overclock I started at 4 and saved a pic of it but did not save any other pics until 4.6. Well, somewhere in there the bios decided to switch the ram from dual channel to single channel. I made it to 4.9 that way but want to get it back to dual channel before going for a fsb oc, but can not get it to do it.
I know no one knows anything about MSI bios, but are there any generic things that might work? I have already set everything memory related back to auto with no luck.


----------



## mus1mus

RAM Voltage. Little less of that turns the RAM to single channel.

Happened on my Giga and the Kitty.


----------



## miklkit

Ram is now at 1.64v and cpu-nb is at 1.2v and it is still single channel. Oh well, it still has 8gb.


----------



## mus1mus

but there's a significant lose in bandwidth with it being single channel.

Try loosening the timings


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Or at least a Swiftech 240X. Anything less is worse than big air just because of the racket all those fans make.
> 
> While doing this last overclock I started at 4 and saved a pic of it but did not save any other pics until 4.6. Well, somewhere in there the bios decided to switch the ram from dual channel to single channel. I made it to 4.9 that way but want to get it back to dual channel before going for a fsb oc, but can not get it to do it.
> I know no one knows anything about MSI bios, but are there any generic things that might work? I have already set everything memory related back to auto with no luck.


If you are not using FSB to OC (OC RAM), then I do not know why its dropping to single channel. The only time I have had a kit do this, is when I was overclocking the RAM. Have you changed which slots the sticks are installed?


----------



## miklkit

All 16 gb is recognized but only 7.95gb is useable. The ram has been at 1866 all along.

This has happened to me many times before when fsb OCing. It meant I had gone too far and I just backed off a click and it went back to dual channel. No I have not swapped ram around yet.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> All 16 gb is recognized but only 7.95gb is useable. The ram has been at 1866 all along.
> 
> This has happened to me many times before when fsb OCing. It meant I had gone too far and I just backed off a click and it went back to dual channel. No I have not swapped ram around yet.


Oh I see, you actually have a 16GB kit. I missed that you only have 8GB usable from 16GB. Well that explains single channel, but I do not understand why you are losing one stick (usable).

Does lowering CPU clock fix this? It sounds like RAM,MB, or IMC issue. Have you tried raising CPU/NB voltage?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> All 16 gb is recognized but only 7.95gb is useable. The ram has been at 1866 all along.
> 
> This has happened to me many times before when fsb OCing. It meant I had gone too far and I just backed off a click and it went back to dual channel. No I have not swapped ram around yet.


Might want to re-flash the bios, sounds like it could be corrupted.


----------



## miklkit

The ram is 4X4gb for 16 gb total. I am losing half of each stick as they are dual channel.

This is new with the 8370. The OC was unstable until I lowered the CPU-NB when I got to 4.9 ghz but the ram went to single channel before 4.6 when it was still at 1.4 v. I put everything back to auto and dropped the clocks to 4 and it stayed at single channel. I don't know what else to do and it looks like the Sabertooth will be getting its turn sooner than expected.

EDIT: Flash the bios? I have not had good luck trying to do that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The ram is 4X4gb for 16 gb total. I am losing half of each stick as they are dual channel.
> 
> This is new with the 8370. The OC was unstable until I lowered the CPU-NB when I got to 4.9 ghz but the ram went to single channel before 4.6 when it was still at 1.4 v. I put everything back to auto and dropped the clocks to 4 and it stayed at single channel. I don't know what else to do and it looks like the Sabertooth will be getting its turn sooner than expected.
> 
> EDIT: Flash the bios? I have not had good luck trying to do that.


Did you try clearing cmos then loading optimized defaults?


----------



## miklkit

HAH! Today is my lucky day! The bios flash worked on the 2nd attempt and I have dual channel memory again. You da man cssorkinman!


----------



## pshootr

Cool beans







I'm glad it wasn't a hardware issue.


----------



## miklkit

I got so excited I bumped the FSB up to 205 or 5.022 ghz and ran IBT Got -1 of course at 56C so gave vcore a bump. It crashed so hard I had to flip the switch on the psu to reboot. Sigh..... Back to reality.


----------



## pshootr

I got a good laugh out of that. Have had similar experiences.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I got so excited I bumped the FSB up to 205 or 5.022 ghz and ran IBT Got -1 of course at 56C so gave vcore a bump. It crashed so hard I had to flip the switch on the psu to reboot. Sigh..... Back to reality.


I'm glad you caught it before it went totally bonkers and wouldn't post, that's makes for a sad day.


----------



## pshootr

Any ideas on how/why the Bios got corrupted?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So far I've only been able to pass IBT Max 50 Runs running the 8350 at 4GHz w/ voltages as low as 1.27-1.29v and then 4.8GHz at voltages of 1.464v like my previous testings. 4.5GHz I couldn't pass 50 Runs even with a slightly boost in voltage. Decided to not waste my time on speeds I probably won't be running. Trying a 50 Run on 4.9GHz but as of now it's probably my max as my core temps is very close to the 70C max, although it tends to stay around 57C most of the time and 55C for average stats. Maybe after my TIM cures I'll see better temps or maybe it needs a better paste job or maybe there are air bubbles. Too much variables. Seeing that the CPU passed 50 runs IBT at stock speeds and with 4.8GHz, whenever the CPU passes 20 Runs but fails 30 or 50 runs I feel unstable if any of my game crash.

This is random but as I type this I just saw my first tear in my magsafe charger cord for my macbook. Not cool.


----------



## miklkit

Dunno. The ram flipped when it was running low clocks and volts. If it did it right after a hard crash I could understand.

How do you run IBT at max? When I try it it says it can't run more ram than is there and stops.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Any ideas on how/why the Bios got corrupted?


Tends to happen more often when pushing the FSB than with straight multiplier overclocking from my experience.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Dunno. The ram flipped when it was running low clocks and volts. If it did it right after a hard crash I could understand.
> 
> How do you run IBT at max? When I try it it says it can't run more ram than is there and stops.


Do custom and select around 80% of your total system memory if you can.

if not then select 1GB less than your current avaliable memory


----------



## Agent Smith1984

What do you guys make of this??

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9603459&CatId=499

Can't find a damn word about it anywhere.
I'm assuming it's a re-badge....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Any ideas on how/why the Bios got corrupted?
> 
> 
> 
> Tends to happen more often when pushing the FSB than with straight multiplier overclocking from my experience.
Click to expand...

That was the first thing I thought when he said only single channel.
For me the fastest way to blow out my BIOS is with memory overclocking/tuning. These new UEFI seem to be even more sensitive than the old standard too. One thing I love about my ASUS boards is the direct flash. I keep a renamed bios file handy when benching cause for me this happens quite a bit.

@AgentSmith
Lepa is a rebrand of who knows what. They offer quite a few products but none of them are their own. AFIK


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Based on the LEPA PSU's actually being enermax units, maybe this cooler is the same as this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214058&cm_re=enermax_240_cooler-_-35-214-058-_-Product

Look at the included hardware.... they look identical, and that enermax cooler has great reviews.

The block itself is a little different, but that all part of rebadging anyways....

So the plan now, is to add this:
http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Professional-Performance-FN123/dp/B00NOTVCUQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1427377416&sr=1-2&keywords=slim+120mm+fan

Behind the socket by drilling several holes (instead of completely cutting a hole out).

And then drilling holes in the case elsewhere to accomodate the 240m Radiator on this kit:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9603459&CatId=499

That's a really hefty cooling upgrade for me, for less than $90....
Not to mention I can get my boy's x4 on water now, and maybe 4GHz out of it for his system.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What do you guys make of this??
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9603459&CatId=499
> 
> Can't find a damn word about it anywhere.
> I'm assuming it's a re-badge....


No reviews yet, manufactured by Lepa, http://www.dvtests.com/lepa-aquachanger-120240/. And http://www.lepatek.com/eng/product_content/31/1/70/.

Contact them and see if they would like you to review it!


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Based on the LEPA PSU's actually being enermax units, maybe this cooler is the same as this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214058&cm_re=enermax_240_cooler-_-35-214-058-_-Product
> 
> Look at the included hardware.... they look identical, and that enermax cooler has great reviews.
> 
> The block itself is a little different, but that all part of rebadging anyways....
> 
> So the plan now, is to add this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Professional-Performance-FN123/dp/B00NOTVCUQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1427377416&sr=1-2&keywords=slim+120mm+fan
> 
> Behind the socket by drilling several holes (instead of completely cutting a hole out).
> 
> And then drilling holes in the case elsewhere to accomodate the 240m Radiator on this kit:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9603459&CatId=499
> 
> That's a really hefty cooling upgrade for me, for less than $90....
> Not to mention I can get my boy's x4 on water now, and maybe 4GHz out of it for his system.


Superb cooler, go for it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No reviews yet, manufactured by Lepa, http://www.dvtests.com/lepa-aquachanger-120240/. And http://www.lepatek.com/eng/product_content/31/1/70/.
> 
> Contact them and see if they would like you to review it!


I sent them an email cause that is a great idea.. lets see if they bite


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Dunno. The ram flipped when it was running low clocks and volts. If it did it right after a hard crash I could understand.
> 
> How do you run IBT at max? When I try it it says it can't run more ram than is there and stops.


Simple really. Each level of IBT has a set amount of RAM or percentage it is set to use. As soon as you switch it to Maximum IBT will set a number of RAM it needs/want to use for the test. I have 8GB of RAM and lets say I set IBT to Max from Standard. It will select a little over 6GB to 7GB of RAM. Let's say it chooses 6949MB. If for some reason a background process or other program needs a little more memory and your total available RAM changes from the amount IBT set (< than 6949MB in this example) when you chose Maximum it won't start. Simple thing to do is to switch back to standard or a lower setting, switch back to Maximum right away and press start.

On another note 4.9GHz passed 50 runs. I'll try again with a notch lower voltage. Max Core temp was up to 69C though.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I sent them an email cause that is a great idea.. lets see if they bite


Damn you beat me to it!! lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Damn you beat me to it!! lol


HA! IN YO FACE!

besides it would be fun as I have crazy rig to test with, plus I have already done a detailed review.. http://www.overclock.net/products/xfx-radeon-double-d-r9-280x-1000mhz-boost-ready-3gb-ddr5-2xmdp-hdmi-2xdvi-graphics-cards-r9-280x-tdfd/reviews/6485

still wouldn't hurt though to see.. perhaps we both get one and get to test it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> HA! IN YO FACE!
> 
> besides it would be fun as I have crazy rig to test with, plus I have already done a detailed review.. http://www.overclock.net/products/xfx-radeon-double-d-r9-280x-1000mhz-boost-ready-3gb-ddr5-2xmdp-hdmi-2xdvi-graphics-cards-r9-280x-tdfd/reviews/6485
> 
> still wouldn't hurt though to see.. perhaps we both get one and get to test it.


How do I put my review in the way you have yours when I'm done???

http://www.overclock.net/t/1548013/first-review-the-new-ish-asrock-970-fatal1ty-peformance-am3-budget-gaming-motherboard


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> How do I put my review in the way you have yours when I'm done???
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1548013/first-review-the-new-ish-asrock-970-fatal1ty-peformance-am3-budget-gaming-motherboard


you wrote it up as an actual thread. there is an option to create a review

you go to reviews.. then go into the product class (video cards networking etc etc) then click on add a product


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Awesome, done!
http://www.overclock.net/products/asrock-fatal1ty-970-performance-am3-am3-super-alloy-motherboard/reviews/7102


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Awesome, done!
> http://www.overclock.net/products/asrock-fatal1ty-970-performance-am3-am3-super-alloy-motherboard/reviews/7102


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*


good to see u about again, i thought u left us


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good to see u about again, i thought u left us


d'awww never! I just well.. had an adventure

Was arrested for a DUI, Didn't even drive infact so much as I didn't even enter my car.. was arrested in the bar parking lot cause a random guy followed me out of the bar said I hit his truck and then knocked me out..

case got thrown out of court and well.. I went off the grid but lurked around.

so:
bail = $560
impound = $340
Interlock = $450 total
Probation officer = $120
Lawyer = $3500

Total $4970 + gas and missed time at work


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Not sure there is an active thread for Thuban processors but I have a question on whether it's okay to use IBT AVX version for testing stability on OCed Thubans. Want to start fresh on the 1055T OC.


----------



## jacqlittle

Thuban hasn't AVX instructions, so you must use IBT standard or others programs like OCCT. If you're looking for stability test I recommend OCCT:CPU for 3 hours, IBT is more heat related than stability related.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Thuban hasn't AVX instructions, so you must use IBT standard or others programs like OCCT. If you're looking for stability test I recommend OCCT:CPU for 3 hours, IBT is more heat related than stability related.


It's just a preference. I am looking for something that will do quick tests while looking for my ideal speed and then a long run of IBT, Prime, OCCT. In my personal experience I can pass Prime/OCCT and not pass IBT. Almost no cases where I pass IBT and fail Prime/OCCT. Anyway my final test consists of multiple stability programs. Just need one that will take a short time to test during my constant increasing of FSB/voltage. Just wanted to know if Thubans used AVX or not but you answered my question. Thanks

Also which versions do not have AVX


----------



## Agent Smith1984

LEPA AquaChanger 240 for my CPU, and slim 120mm fan for my socket, have both been ordered. (damn this itch... it beckons me)

Time to see if we can get 4.8-5GHz on a $76 motherboard









If the VRM's still fail to provide stable power after this cooling overhaul, then we will know for sure that it's not just the ASRock VRM cooling that is insufficient, but that their "8+2 Phase Digi Power" is garbage.

I ran 1.5v to the CPU last night for the first time..... IT WAS A JOKE!









It gave me 1.42v idle, and 1.355v under load. So now we see that both the vdrop, and the vdroop are horrible.
The vdrop I can deal with, since one can simply raise the voltage, but the vdroop is unacceptable.









This could all be fixed with LLC I'm sure (I have read that the sabertooth and CHV both have terrible vdroop without LLC turned on also, so that is why I believe LLC is the answer).

I plan on writing ASRock and telling them I would like a modded bios with LLC. This could be easily done, considering the BIOS is almost identical to the 990FX killer that DOES offer LLC, and uses the exact same power phase.....

Otherwise, they can RMA the board for me, since it is failing to produce stable power. I can deal with the need to add better cooling (Gigabyte 970-UD3P!!! same crap).... but completely failing to either provide stable voltage, or an LLC option to correct the unstable voltage, is ridiculous.

Now mind you, this could all be associated with the VRM's overheating, since they do get between 85c and 95c, and then cut the power phase in half shortly after. And to be honest, before ASRock offers me any help, they are going to throw the cooling issues in my face, and being realistic, I needed to make this cooling upgrade a part of this build regardless. Anybody will tell you a 120mm cooler, and no socket cooling, isn't going to let you get much past 4.5-4.6 anyways.

I was only ever expecting 4.6 on this combo to begin with, but once I got a taste of gaming on 4.8GHz, and felt the actual real-world difference it made from 4.6, I knew I needed to reach that level of overclock to be satisfied with this rig.

Didn't know, now I know.... if this board and chip take well to the additional cooling, and give me the 4.8+, then that's great. If it doesn't, then I'll just need to bite the bullet and get a kitty.....









This board can go to my son, and for his x4, this thing would be a major board upgrade....


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It's just a preference. I am looking for something that will do quick tests while looking for my ideal speed and then a long run of IBT, Prime, OCCT. In my personal experience I can pass Prime/OCCT and not pass IBT. Almost no cases where I pass IBT and fail Prime/OCCT. Anyway my final test consists of multiple stability programs. Just need one that will take a short time to test during my constant increasing of FSB/voltage. Just wanted to know if Thubans used AVX or not but you answered my question. Thanks
> 
> Also which versions do not have AVX


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program


gracias


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good to see u about again, i thought u left us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d'awww never! I just well.. had an adventure
> 
> Was arrested for a DUI, Didn't even drive infact so much as I didn't even enter my car.. was arrested in the bar parking lot cause a random guy followed me out of the bar said I hit his truck and then knocked me out..
> 
> case got thrown out of court and well.. I went off the grid but lurked around.
> 
> so:
> bail = $560
> impound = $340
> Interlock = $450 total
> Probation officer = $120
> Lawyer = $3500
> 
> Total $4970 + gas and missed time at work
Click to expand...

Oh man that's just terrible. Woke up to a friggin nightmare.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good to see u about again, i thought u left us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d'awww never! I just well.. had an adventure
> 
> Was arrested for a DUI, Didn't even drive infact so much as I didn't even enter my car.. was arrested in the bar parking lot cause a random guy followed me out of the bar said I hit his truck and then knocked me out..
> 
> case got thrown out of court and well.. I went off the grid but lurked around.
> 
> so:
> bail = $560
> impound = $340
> Interlock = $450 total
> Probation officer = $120
> Lawyer = $3500
> 
> Total $4970 + gas and missed time at work
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that man, that's a crappy situation if there ever was one


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Tends to happen more often when pushing the FSB than with straight multiplier overclocking from my experience.


I see. Is there a way to backup the bios on the CHVFZ so that you do not have to lose your profiles when you bork the bios?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I see. Is there a way to backup the bios on the CHVFZ so that you do not have to lose your profiles when you bork the bios?


I have a feeling it does but I don't know how.

.:edit:.

After trying to OC higher on my 1055T I couldn't boot up the PC. Cleared CMOS started and boot with default settings and now I can't get into Windows. Little bro is not going to be happy. I've got 1 hour to get this working again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Tends to happen more often when pushing the FSB than with straight multiplier overclocking from my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Is there a way to backup the bios on the CHVFZ so that you do not have to lose your profiles when you bork the bios?
Click to expand...

f12 with a usb drive in...

you have to save all bios screen independently


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I see. Is there a way to backup the bios on the CHVFZ so that you do not have to lose your profiles when you bork the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it does but I don't know how.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> After trying to OC higher on my 1055T I couldn't boot up the PC. Cleared CMOS started and boot with default settings and now I can't get into Windows. Little bro is not going to be happy. I've got 1 hour to get this working again.
Click to expand...

thuban =/= vishera..

they are different beasts, what is good for a Vish, isn't necessarily good for a thuban.

from what i've noitce thubans don't like high HT, but LOVE high nb clocks, over 1866 ram might not be such a good idea

most thubans will peak out around the turbo speed of a 8530 or 8570 so 4.2-4.3

good ones will get up to 4.5

also,, reflash bios


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> d'awww never! I just well.. had an adventure
> 
> Was arrested for a DUI, Didn't even drive infact so much as I didn't even enter my car.. was arrested in the bar parking lot cause a random guy followed me out of the bar said I hit his truck and then knocked me out..
> 
> case got thrown out of court and well.. I went off the grid but lurked around.
> 
> so:
> bail = $560
> impound = $340
> Interlock = $450 total
> Probation officer = $120
> Lawyer = $3500
> 
> Total $4970 + gas and missed time at work


I don't want to talk about my experiences around bars or post a link here but you should do a search for Ron White, tater salad, long version.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> f12 with a usb drive in...
> 
> you have to save all bios screen independently


Ok, so screen shots are you only friend for this. Thank you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> d'awww never! I just well.. had an adventure
> 
> Was arrested for a DUI, Didn't even drive infact so much as I didn't even enter my car.. was arrested in the bar parking lot cause a random guy followed me out of the bar said I hit his truck and then knocked me out..
> 
> case got thrown out of court and well.. I went off the grid but lurked around.
> 
> so:
> bail = $560
> impound = $340
> Interlock = $450 total
> Probation officer = $120
> Lawyer = $3500
> 
> Total $4970 + gas and missed time at work


Just WOW, that's quite a difficult situation man.

So if i am correct, you were being followed out of the bar by some random guy claiming you hit his truck and he knocked you out and you were getting arrested?!

Were you alone or with some friends? Did they arrest the other guy too for knocking you out?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good to see u about again, i thought u left us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d'awww never! I just well.. had an adventure
> 
> Was arrested for a DUI, Didn't even drive infact so much as I didn't even enter my car.. was arrested in the bar parking lot cause a random guy followed me out of the bar said I hit his truck and then knocked me out..
> 
> case got thrown out of court and well.. I went off the grid but lurked around.
> 
> so:
> bail = $560
> impound = $340
> Interlock = $450 total
> Probation officer = $120
> Lawyer = $3500
> 
> Total $4970 + gas and missed time at work
Click to expand...

Can't you claim damages from this guy that essentially wrongfully accused you and assaulted you? And cost you an ass load of money! That's 60000 rand here on my end. That would kill me.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thuban =/= vishera..
> 
> they are different beasts, what is good for a Vish, isn't necessarily good for a thuban.
> 
> from what i've noitce thubans don't like high HT, but LOVE high nb clocks, over 1866 ram might not be such a good idea
> 
> most thubans will peak out around the turbo speed of a 8530 or 8570 so 4.2-4.3
> 
> good ones will get up to 4.5
> 
> also,, reflash bios


Thanks. I can't flash my BIOS without the utility through Windows. Tried the USB way and it didn't work no matter how I formatted the USB. Good news is the PC works, although I couldn't fix it until my brother came home from school. Plugged in the SSD into my desktop, same recovery screen came up but this time recovery/restore worked. Through this I learned the OS was installed with AHCI instead of IDE. Plugged in to brothers computer. Didn't quite work and went to recovery/restore again, did that and it works now. Don't think I'm going to bother OCing the 1055T anymore until it gets a better board then the ECS crap. I was lucky to have 3.8GHz or 3.5GHz running stable on the ECS board that seems to be worse than a 4+1 phase design(prime95 10 hours and no crashing in gaming) but I don't want to risk corruption, cmos resets, etc anymore.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks. I can't flash my BIOS without the utility through Windows. Tried the USB way and it didn't work no matter how I formatted the USB. Good news is the PC works, although I couldn't fix it until my brother came home from school. Plugged in the SSD into my desktop, same recovery screen came up but this time recovery/restore worked. Through this I learned the OS was installed with AHCI instead of IDE. Plugged in to brothers computer. Didn't quite work and went to recovery/restore again, did that and it works now. Don't think I'm going to bother OCing the 1055T anymore until it gets a better board then the ECS crap. I was lucky to have 3.8GHz or 3.5GHz running stable on the ECS board that seems to be worse than a 4+1 phase design(prime95 10 hours and no crashing in gaming) but I don't want to risk corruption, cmos resets, etc anymore.


You did use the white USB port rite?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> You did use the white USB port rite?


White USB port? I believe 'white' usb ports is the only kind of usb ports my ECS mobo has (no USB 3.0 which is why I bought a USB 3.0 card long time ago, which doesn't even have new drivers to work on Windows 8 anymore). First try for flashing in the bios came up with an error saying 'no default or ui configuration...' and the rest of the times it just said no OS installed (which doesn't make sense why they were giving me those errors.)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thuban =/= vishera..
> 
> they are different beasts, what is good for a Vish, isn't necessarily good for a thuban.
> 
> from what i've noitce thubans don't like high HT, but LOVE high nb clocks, over 1866 ram might not be such a good idea
> 
> most thubans will peak out around the turbo speed of a 8530 or 8570 so 4.2-4.3
> 
> good ones will get up to 4.5
> 
> also,, reflash bios
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I can't flash my BIOS without the utility through Windows. Tried the USB way and it didn't work no matter how I formatted the USB. Good news is the PC works, although I couldn't fix it until my brother came home from school. Plugged in the SSD into my desktop, same recovery screen came up but this time recovery/restore worked. Through this I learned the OS was installed with AHCI instead of IDE. Plugged in to brothers computer. Didn't quite work and went to recovery/restore again, did that and it works now. Don't think I'm going to bother OCing the 1055T anymore until it gets a better board then the ECS crap. I was lucky to have 3.8GHz or 3.5GHz running stable on the ECS board that seems to be worse than a 4+1 phase design(prime95 10 hours and no crashing in gaming) but I don't want to risk corruption, cmos resets, etc anymore.
Click to expand...

what size is the USB stick.

many bios won't be able to flash from a usb drive that is larger then 4gb some depending on the age of the board will not accept anything above 2gb for this purpose (my old lga775 p5wdh deluxe was like this.)

ecs? return to stock,.... not worth the risk


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> You did use the white USB port rite?
> 
> 
> 
> White USB port? I believe 'white' usb ports is the only kind of usb ports my ECS mobo has (no USB 3.0 which is why I bought a USB 3.0 card long time ago, which doesn't even have new drivers to work on Windows 8 anymore). First try for flashing in the bios came up with an error saying 'no default or ui configuration...' and the rest of the times it just said no OS installed (which doesn't make sense why they were giving me those errors.)
Click to expand...

should also make sure the Boot order is not messed up.

disable anything in the boot menu that doesn't have an OS on it.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what size is the USB stick.
> 
> many bios won't be able to flash from a usb drive that is larger then 4gb some depending on the age of the board will not accept anything above 2gb for this purpose (my old lga775 p5wdh deluxe was like this.)
> 
> ecs? return to stock,.... not worth the risk


Yeah I've had problems with not being able to do anything bootable with a large USB like a 16GB. I did try with my USB 3.0 16GB the first time, didn't work. Then realized this happened when trying to run Memtest86 with a 16GB USB. So I switched to a 4GB USB 2.0. Still got some errors and couldn't really flash the BIOS through USB. Like I said the 1055T is now back at stock settings. I'll be losing maybe 200MHz but I'll also be running about .1v less, leading to less heat IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> should also make sure the Boot order is not messed up.
> 
> disable anything in the boot menu that doesn't have an OS on it.


Boot Order wasn't really messed up. Windows is on the SSD and the 2 other HDD is for programs/storage. I disabled/enabled multiple things in various combinations and nothing worked. At one point I only had the SSD with Windows connected too, didn't help until I was able to restore the SSD through my computer/leading to be able to restore in my brothers computer and booting into Windows. The ADATA SSD might be EOL. Haven't done a firmware update either because I didn't want to bother backing up the SSD. Brother doesn't play a lot of intensive games. Might try at it (OC) again for GTA V though as his friends will all be playing it when it comes out for the PC.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> You did use the white USB port rite?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> White USB port? I believe 'white' usb ports is the only kind of usb ports my ECS mobo has (no USB 3.0 which is why I bought a USB 3.0 card long time ago, which doesn't even have new drivers to work on Windows 8 anymore). First try for flashing in the bios came up with an error saying 'no default or ui configuration...' and the rest of the times it just said no OS installed (which doesn't make sense why they were giving me those errors.)


I thought you were talking about the CHVFZ. It uses a white USB port for the Bios Flash port.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ah no, not talking about the 8350/CHVFZ. Was talking about my AM3 ECS board powering my 1055T. CHVFZ is a good boy that has never made me reset my cmos/bios after a failed OC setting.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What do you guys make of this??
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9603459&CatId=499
> 
> Can't find a damn word about it anywhere.
> I'm assuming it's a re-badge....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Based on the LEPA PSU's actually being enermax units, maybe this cooler is the same as this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214058&cm_re=enermax_240_cooler-_-35-214-058-_-Product
> 
> Look at the included hardware.... they look identical, and that enermax cooler has great reviews.
> 
> The block itself is a little different, but that all part of rebadging anyways....
> 
> So the plan now, is to add this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Professional-Performance-FN123/dp/B00NOTVCUQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1427377416&sr=1-2&keywords=slim+120mm+fan
> 
> Behind the socket by drilling several holes (instead of completely cutting a hole out).
> 
> And then drilling holes in the case elsewhere to accomodate the 240m Radiator on this kit:
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9603459&CatId=499
> 
> That's a really hefty cooling upgrade for me, for less than $90....
> Not to mention I can get my boy's x4 on water now, and maybe 4GHz out of it for his system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What do you guys make of this??
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9603459&CatId=499
> 
> Can't find a damn word about it anywhere.
> I'm assuming it's a re-badge....
> 
> 
> 
> No reviews yet, manufactured by Lepa, http://www.dvtests.com/lepa-aquachanger-120240/. And http://www.lepatek.com/eng/product_content/31/1/70/.
> 
> Contact them and see if they would like you to review it!
Click to expand...





he is correct however, lepa is not a enermax rebrand

lepa is enermax

think of it as the enthusiast brand * IE VW and audi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> good to see u about again, i thought u left us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d'awww never! I just well.. had an adventure
> 
> Was arrested for a DUI, Didn't even drive infact so much as I didn't even enter my car.. was arrested in the bar parking lot cause a random guy followed me out of the bar said I hit his truck and then knocked me out..
> 
> case got thrown out of court and well.. I went off the grid but lurked around.
> 
> so:
> bail = $560
> impound = $340
> Interlock = $450 total
> Probation officer = $120
> Lawyer = $3500
> 
> Total $4970 + gas and missed time at work
Click to expand...

you should be able to get most of it back yea ???


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Tried going from 9-11-10-28 2133MHz to 8-10-10-28. Didn't boot up so I only dropped the tRCD by one (9-10-10-28) and PC booted. Running Memtest86 currently if the RAM gets errors at the timing. If it doesnt I'll try dropping tRAS one by one until PC doesn't boot. Then will follow Memtest86, memtest, IBT until I find the tightest timings my RAM can handle.

.:edit:.

So is it still to good to go off that tRAS should be a minimum of at least tCAS + tRCD + 2 or needing to be tCas + tRCD + tRP +/- 1?

Or is it okay to go as low as you can go without getting errors.

Also who here is using 1T command rate succesfully

.:edit:.

Still appreciate any info on this but I'll stick with 25 tRAS if stable as 28-25 was the recommended for 2133MHz for my RAM IC from another user.


----------



## mirzet1976

tRAS=tCAS+tRCD+tRTP (tRTP is 5 latency after these four: tCAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS)
tRC=tRP+tRAS


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Oh man that's just terrible. Woke up to a friggin nightmare.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sorry to hear that man, that's a crappy situation if there ever was one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Just WOW, that's quite a difficult situation man.
> 
> So if i am correct, you were being followed out of the bar by some random guy claiming you hit his truck and he knocked you out and you were getting arrested?!
> 
> Were you alone or with some friends? Did they arrest the other guy too for knocking you out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Crappy indeed.. Well I was at the bar drinking and cutting it up.. the guy that walked in I guess was there to pick up the bar tender.. pretty sure he was on something.. especially given the area wouldn't surprise me.. I was at the bar just to kill a few hours nothing major, although I did end up drinking 7 double rum and cokes for the price of 3 lol but thats a different bit...

so the guy that had walked in was only there for a few moments.. (it was small town so the bar was closing early, also so happened to be a Tuesday. Well the tuesday before thanksgiving to be exact..

I don't know why he followed me out, but started yelling and screaming at me... TBH I should have either just left or socked him in his throat, but decided to do the "right thing" and just let him be.. I was even like if you want you can look theres nothing yada yada,... .

well I go to turn to head to my car and all I remember is hitting the ground, I must have hit the ground hard cause I had a cut on my head... so I am guessing a bit later on cops arrive and talk to the guy.. which the guy and bar tender both said I hit the truck... which was impossible as I had just left the bar and the keys never went in to the ignition......

apparently EMS had come and checked me out.,, I don't remember that.. All I do remember is getting stood up.. and the cops asking me questions.. then I blacked out again.. next thing I remember was that I was in the booking area in the jail and throw up in a trash can (bartender was pouring them strong







) then I black out again

Finally I ended up waking up all dressed down and was like ***...... well a little background, So not only did I catch a DUI I got it in the worst county in Texas.... So, the whole MADD group swayed all of the laws to be well any alcohol and a car automatically makes you suspicious for a dui. Heck, I had to see a probation officer and have an interlock on my car BEFORE my arraignment.... AKA I hadn't even had the chance to plead before I had to start giving the state money,

Welcome to America, The land of the free until they assume that you did something.. then its guilty till proven innocent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can't you claim damages from this guy that essentially wrongfully accused you and assaulted you? And cost you an ass load of money! That's 60000 rand here on my end. That would kill me.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> he is correct however, lepa is not a enermax rebrand
> 
> lepa is enermax
> 
> think of it as the enthusiast brand * IE VW and audi
> you should be able to get most of it back yea ???
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't believe I will get any of the money back.. however it will be claimed on my taxes for legal when I file next year.. so we will see what happens.. other than that I would have to higher a lawyer to be able to even try to get the money back, and well that costs money and I would just be wasting more time.. The system wins again due to this.. the amount of money is not worth the hassle and stress....

Although it seems like a lot of money.. which to other countries it is.. here in the US 5k is a lot of money but its one of those it can be made up in other ways and not a huge amount..

Thanks mega for that explanation on what Lepa is..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> f12 with a usb drive in...
> 
> you have to save all bios screen independently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so screen shots are you only friend for this. Thank you.
Click to expand...

Actually on the CHV-z you can export a profiles setting to usb. The only thing is that profile will only work with that BIOS version.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, with LEPA being enermax' high end branding, you'd have to think this is a good cooler that's coming.
I do wonder about the price, but given how new it is, I'm assuming that's an introductory price to get these things moving.

If it's essentially the same kit as the Enermax Liqtech 240, then this thing should be awesome!!!!

I will be doing a full review of course....

That will be two first review products for me...

The ASRock 970 Performance board, and the LEPA AquaChanger 240









If I could just start getting this stuff for free I'd be doing alright!! haha


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Sticking with 9-10-10-25 unless I get some sort of corruption of my HDD. 2133MHz 9-10-10-25 1T passed about 8 passes of memtest86. But failed to boot after that. Had a similar situation when i tried running 1T command rate so I switched back to 2T and haven't had a problem since. Now running 3 memtest for a total 7GB of 8GB of RAM. Only 26% coverage yet so far but no errors. Passed 225% coverage. Seems stable and not messing with RAM timings anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with LEPA being enermax' high end branding, you'd have to think this is a good cooler that's coming.
> I do wonder about the price, but given how new it is, I'm assuming that's an introductory price to get these things moving.
> 
> If it's essentially the same kit as the Enermax Liqtech 240, then this thing should be awesome!!!!
> 
> I will be doing a full review of course....
> 
> That will be two first review products for me...
> 
> The ASRock 970 Performance board, and the LEPA AquaChanger 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could just start getting this stuff for free I'd be doing alright!! haha


I use to dream of companies ending me electronics for reviews.


----------



## miklkit

Fears: Small town Texas is a different world. It sounds like you were set up and that other guy knows someone if the local yokels hauled the unconscious guy off to jail on a dui when he had not been driving or even in a car for hours.

On topic, I went into the bios and changed one setting on the cpu fan profile and now it is back to single channel ram.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Fears: Small town Texas is a different world. It sounds like you were set up and that other guy knows someone if the local yokels hauled the unconscious guy off to jail on a dui when he had not been driving or even in a car for hours.
> 
> On topic, I went into the bios and changed one setting on the cpu fan profile and now it is back to single channel ram.


Well Conroe isn't exactly small down.. but getting closer.. and its just outside of the woodlands,.,,,, Its just ghetto out there..

as for the single channel, pull your ram out and blow out the dimms and reseat.,. you may have some dust.....


----------



## Undervolter

@AgentSmith

What happened to your review in the motherboard forum??? I don't see it anymore!

EDIT: Ignore, i read your previous post 3 pages back.


----------



## miklkit

So I pulled the ram and blasted everything with the DataVac. No change. Tried to flash the bios again but it wouldn't do it. I'm using a Kingston 16gb stick.......... Rebooted and it is dual channel again.









I used to live in a small town and if the local cops like you, you can get away with......... There was this one time when a county mounty was waving his gun in my face with a state highway patrol backing him up and a local yokel rescued me from them. It was her jurisdiction.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @AgentSmith
> 
> What happened to your review in the motherboard forum??? I don't see it anymore!
> 
> EDIT: Ignore, i read your previous post 3 pages back.


Yeah, I got a note from a mod saying it had to be deleted, so I moved it to reviews.
I will still be updating the review of the motherboard, and the review I am working on for the FX-8300 also.

I will also be doing a full review of the LEPA AquaChanger 240 when it comes... I LOVE NEW GOODIES!!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I got a note from a mod saying it had to be deleted, so I moved it to reviews.
> I will still be updating the review of the motherboard, and the review I am working on for the FX-8300 also.
> 
> I will also be doing a full review of the LEPA AquaChanger 240 when it comes... I LOVE NEW GOODIES!!


Ooh that LEPA AquaChanger 240 looks sweet. Can't wait for the review


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I got a note from a mod saying it had to be deleted, so I moved it to reviews.
> I will still be updating the review of the motherboard, and the review I am working on for the FX-8300 also.
> 
> I will also be doing a full review of the LEPA AquaChanger 240 when it comes... I LOVE NEW GOODIES!!


I am sure the overclockers here will want to read it. I only discovered LEPA recently myself and bought a bunch of cheap cases and some fans. Sounds to me like cheap rebrand for Enermax. Good bang for buck.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Actually on the CHV-z you can export a profiles setting to usb. The only thing is that profile will only work with that BIOS version.


Oh nice, this is what was hoping for. Makes perfect sense you would need the same bios version.

Thank you


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Crappy indeed.. Well I was at the bar drinking and cutting it up.. the guy that walked in I guess was there to pick up the bar tender.. pretty sure he was on something.. especially given the area wouldn't surprise me.. I was at the bar just to kill a few hours nothing major, although I did end up drinking 7 double rum and cokes for the price of 3 lol but thats a different bit...
> 
> so the guy that had walked in was only there for a few moments.. (it was small town so the bar was closing early, also so happened to be a Tuesday. Well the tuesday before thanksgiving to be exact..
> 
> I don't know why he followed me out, but started yelling and screaming at me... TBH I should have either just left or socked him in his throat, but decided to do the "right thing" and just let him be.. I was even like if you want you can look theres nothing yada yada,... .
> 
> well I go to turn to head to my car and all I remember is hitting the ground, I must have hit the ground hard cause I had a cut on my head... so I am guessing a bit later on cops arrive and talk to the guy.. which the guy and bar tender both said I hit the truck... which was impossible as I had just left the bar and the keys never went in to the ignition......
> 
> apparently EMS had come and checked me out.,, I don't remember that.. All I do remember is getting stood up.. and the cops asking me questions.. then I blacked out again.. next thing I remember was that I was in the booking area in the jail and throw up in a trash can (bartender was pouring them strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then I black out again
> 
> Finally I ended up waking up all dressed down and was like ***...... well a little background, So not only did I catch a DUI I got it in the worst county in Texas.... So, the whole MADD group swayed all of the laws to be well any alcohol and a car automatically makes you suspicious for a dui. Heck, I had to see a probation officer and have an interlock on my car BEFORE my arraignment.... AKA I hadn't even had the chance to plead before I had to start giving the state money,
> 
> Welcome to America, The land of the free until they assume that you did something.. then its guilty till proven innocent.
> Unfortunately I don't believe I will get any of the money back.. however it will be claimed on my taxes for legal when I file next year.. so we will see what happens.. other than that I would have to higher a lawyer to be able to even try to get the money back, and well that costs money and I would just be wasting more time.. The system wins again due to this.. the amount of money is not worth the hassle and stress....
> 
> Although it seems like a lot of money.. which to other countries it is.. here in the US 5k is a lot of money but its one of those it can be made up in other ways and not a huge amount..
> 
> Thanks mega for that explanation on what Lepa is..


Sounds like you were at the wrong place at the wrong time in some ******* place.. Sounds they have their own rules there because this is not the legal way of handling things.

The only thing you can do is file a complaint against the guy that hit you and find people that are willing to testify against this madness in a court.

America is big and laws vary a lot, my aunt lived in California and she moved to Washington State and its very different in many ways the told me.

Be thankful that you don't live in the Netherlands, if that situation was here you would be in a lot more trouble that you are in now, i can promise you that. So America isn't that bad i guess.

The thing is if we suspect an officer being corrupt i begin filming the situation because i have evidence against him and most of the time they will leave you alone because they know they are wrong 9-10.

Some advice, learn your rights


----------



## hurricane28

On topic, i was looking for some new RAM because i want to upgrade to 16GB.

I was wondering what would be best for these FX chips, 2 or 4 sticks? The cheapest way is to buy a second kit from what i already have: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm

OR i can go with this nice kit which is more expensive: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1866c8d-16gtx

Since speed is not that important and timings are, they both are 1866Mhz kits. any advice on what to get?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> On topic, i was looking for some new RAM because i want to upgrade to 16GB.
> 
> I was wondering what would be best for these FX chips, 2 or 4 sticks? The cheapest way is to buy a second kit from what i already have: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm
> 
> OR i can go with this nice kit which is more expensive: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1866c8d-16gtx
> 
> Since speed is not that important and timings are, they both are 1866Mhz kits. any advice on what to get?


at 1866 it won't matter much but two sticks is easier on the imc either way so unless you need over 16 gb I'd always go with 2


----------



## hawker-gb

Update:

I did one more test on 4,9ghz with 1,393 vcore.
This test is done AFTER cleaning PC completely (dismantling everything) and applying Antec formula 7 instead of MX-2 thermal paste.
Results was astonishing. Core temp went down whole 10,9 degrees celsius.
Last test with MX-2 and dusty PC core temp was 58,9 max. After cleaning and applying Antec formula 7 max core temp is 48 degrees celsius.
I was shocked with those temps and i dont have custom loop,only Nepton 280L.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Update:
> 
> I did one more test on 4,9ghz with 1,393 vcore.
> This test is done AFTER cleaning PC completely (dismantling everything) and applying Antec formula 7 instead of MX-2 thermal paste.
> Results was astonishing. Core temp went down whole 10,9 degrees celsius.
> Last test with MX-2 and dusty PC core temp was 58,9 max. After cleaning and applying Antec formula 7 max core temp is 48 degrees celsius.
> I was shocked with those temps and i dont have custom loop,only Nepton 280L.


Dang your PC was hot initially for only using 1.393v. Try IBT Max or Prime95 Small FFT. I believe Prime will be hotter as it keeps CPU load at 100% straight. Glad things are looking good though


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Dang your PC was hot initially for only using 1.393v. Try IBT Max or Prime95 Small FFT. I believe Prime will be hotter as it keeps CPU load at 100% straight. Glad things are looking good though


Cleaning and Antec formula 7 does the trick.









I was ashamed to take picture how my rad looks with ton of dust.


----------



## hawker-gb

Update about rig:

I finaly ordered rig for my friend:

1 x Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB
1 x SEASONIC 1050W, SS-1050XM
1 x ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
1 x AMD FX 8370
1 x Coolermaster Storm Styker
4 x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz, CL10
1 x Coolermaster Nepton 280L
1 x Samsung 500GB 850 Series Basic
1 x HDD WD 4TB, WD4003FZEX

That is final after month of consideration.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Update about rig:
> 
> I finaly ordered rig for my friend:
> 
> 1 x Sapphire R9 295X2 8GB
> 1 x SEASONIC 1050W, SS-1050XM
> 1 x ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0
> 1 x AMD FX 8370
> 1 x Coolermaster Storm Styker
> 4 x DDR3 8GB (1x8GB) Kingston, HyperX Fury, 1866MHz, CL10
> 1 x Coolermaster Nepton 280L
> 1 x Samsung 500GB 850 Series Basic
> 1 x HDD WD 4TB, WD4003FZEX
> 
> That is final after month of consideration.


Looks like a solid system to me, good job.

Are you going to build it for him or? I saw that you have only 1 8gb stick?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks like a solid system to me, good job.
> 
> Are you going to build it for him or? I saw that you have only 1 8gb stick?


I will build it.
Its 4x8 sticks,total 32GB.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, good luck with it









32gb is a lot, i think its the limit of what these boards can handle. Can i ask where he is going to use it for?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, good luck with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32gb is a lot, i think its the limit of what these boards can handle. Can i ask where he is going to use it for?


Primary use is Adobe indesign and illustrator.
Plus,ofc, gaming.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> at 1866 it won't matter much but two sticks is easier on the imc either way so unless you need over 16 gb I'd always go with 2


Okay, thnx man


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sounds like you were at the wrong place at the wrong time in some ******* place.. Sounds they have their own rules there because this is not the legal way of handling things.
> 
> The only thing you can do is file a complaint against the guy that hit you and find people that are willing to testify against this madness in a court.
> 
> America is big and laws vary a lot, my aunt lived in California and she moved to Washington State and its very different in many ways the told me.
> 
> Be thankful that you don't live in the Netherlands, if that situation was here you would be in a lot more trouble that you are in now, i can promise you that. So America isn't that bad i guess.
> 
> The thing is if we suspect an officer being corrupt i begin filming the situation because i have evidence against him and most of the time they will leave you alone because they know they are wrong 9-10.
> 
> Some advice, learn your rights


Its a lot more complicated then that.. and the fact that I didn't actually commit any crime.

back to topic though.. I am back online with my computer woooooo


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Primary use is Adobe indesign and illustrator.
> Plus,ofc, gaming.


That would justify that huge amount of RAM i suppose, Those Adobe programs just eat RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Primary use is Adobe indesign and illustrator.
> Plus,ofc, gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Its a lot more complicated then that.. and the fact that I didn't actually commit any crime.
> 
> back to topic though.. I am back online with my computer woooooo


I hear you man, good luck anyways if you have plans to do something about it.

Glad to have you back dude, was getting a bit boring


----------



## miklkit

Speaking of ram, there is something really strange going on with mine. There is nothing wrong with it, but it keeps getting switched from single channel to dual channel and not all of it is being used anyway.

This morning it was single channel and only 3gb of the 16gb was being used. Now it is dual channel but only 7.95gb is being used. I have been looking all over win8.1 and can't find any reason for this to be happening. It is set to performance mode so that is not it.

This all started when the 8370 was installed. It seems to have a weak IMC but this is ridiculous. It won't fsb oc at all and that is the strength of the Sabertooth, which I want to install soon.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Speaking of ram, there is something really strange going on with mine. There is nothing wrong with it, but it keeps getting switched from single channel to dual channel and not all of it is being used anyway.
> 
> This morning it was single channel and only 3gb of the 16gb was being used. Now it is dual channel but only 7.95gb is being used. I have been looking all over win8.1 and can't find any reason for this to be happening. It is set to performance mode so that is not it.
> 
> This all started when the 8370 was installed. It seems to have a weak IMC but this is ridiculous. It won't fsb oc at all and that is the strength of the Sabertooth, which I want to install soon.


I don't think it's the CPU. Sounds more motherboard BIOS problem. Try bumping RAM voltage by 0.5v too.


----------



## miklkit

Well, the ram is already running at 1.64v and the bios has been flashed too. I guess I'll just install the Sabertooth and see what happens.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, the ram is already running at 1.64v and the bios has been flashed too. I guess I'll just install the Sabertooth and see what happens.


A few things to try , set htt link speed to 2200, bump the nb voltage and the nb pci-e also a couple notches in cc. These have helped me , particularly in getting mixed multi/ht link overclock. The score FS improved after bumping those voltages. Good luck.


----------



## miklkit

Oops. Too late.







The Sabertooth is in and running at 4.3 and all the ram is being used. Of course it is only at 1333.


----------



## cssorkinman

See any familiar names here ????


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oops. Too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sabertooth is in and running at 4.3 and all the ram is being used. Of course it is only at 1333.


Hopefully you will be able to tame 4.9 on the tooth. Keep us updated and good luck.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> See any familiar names here ????


Hey, nice job guys!


----------



## miklkit

That's a nice 1-2 punch!

Currently it is at 4.7 with a multi of 20 and 236 fsb. I'm pretty sure it is overvolted a bit but it is stable. It seems I have forgotten how to navigate that overly complex bios in the last 6 months.

There is something wrong with the GD80 as it could not do fsb at all and all kind of things were going wonky. I'm going to see about shipping it off to MSI and let them sort it out. They have been very good to me in the past.


----------



## Mega Man

so i have worked 24 of the last 48hours.....


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> On topic, i was looking for some new RAM because i want to upgrade to 16GB.
> 
> I was wondering what would be best for these FX chips, 2 or 4 sticks? The cheapest way is to buy a second kit from what i already have: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm
> 
> OR i can go with this nice kit which is more expensive: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1866c8d-16gtx
> 
> Since speed is not that important and timings are, they both are 1866Mhz kits. any advice on what to get?


I can vouch for the latter kit (2 x 8). Mine will run up to 2400MHz with a simple voltage change. Real nice kit


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I have my 4.9GHz OC tuned so the lowest it drops the vcore is 1.512v (lowest I can have voltage to be stable) while being stressed by Prime/IBT. Noticed the CPU runs at 1.524-1.536v while gaming. Probably because Gaming (games I play) does not put a load on a CPU like IBT/Prime so less vdrop/vdroop. Temps are not a problem but a bit OCD as 1.524/1.536v is my 5GHz territory for 20 Run IBT Max Stable.

I also hope Asus ROG/Crosshair mobo for Zen will be like the Maximus VII Formula w/ Mosfet heatsink and armor. Interested in pairing a mobo like the Maximus VII Formula and Apogee XL (ROG version). Also would love to see a Asus Poseidon version of the 390X (if a single GPU) also for an ROG Watercooled system


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> On topic, i was looking for some new RAM because i want to upgrade to 16GB.
> 
> I was wondering what would be best for these FX chips, 2 or 4 sticks? The cheapest way is to buy a second kit from what i already have: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-14900cl8d-8gbxm
> 
> OR i can go with this nice kit which is more expensive: http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1866c8d-16gtx
> 
> Since speed is not that important and timings are, they both are 1866Mhz kits. any advice on what to get?


Despite what has been said about timings vs speed, you will still benefit from higher bandwidth of faster sticks (2400).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That's a nice 1-2 punch!
> 
> Currently it is at 4.7 with a multi of 20 and 236 fsb. I'm pretty sure it is overvolted a bit but it is stable. It seems I have forgotten how to navigate that overly complex bios in the last 6 months.
> 
> There is something wrong with the GD80 as it could not do fsb at all and all kind of things were going wonky. I'm going to see about shipping it off to MSI and let them sort it out. They have been very good to me in the past.


You will do well to do that. RAM and CPU are the most consistent computer parts. The CPU almost never breaks, the RAM when it breaks it does so in a clear manner that is repeatable. When you see RAM inconsistencies, it's almost always the motherboard. I 've had 1 case of brand new motherboard (s939), that wouldn't recognize all the RAM and that would randomly not boot. The motherboard had been kept inactive for years, until i gave it away for free to a friend. It seemed that it "warmed up" and started booting normally, but still it wouldn't recognize all the RAM. But he was happy with it. "Solid as a rock", he was saying. Then he had to go away for few months for work. He returned to his house and the PC wouldn't boot at all. My theory: The motherboard put in storage for years (i had kept it as spare), had suffered some damage to the capacitors that wouldn't fully charge anymore. Some RAM related cap was probably goner too and this is why it wouldn't recognize all RAM. The caps were somewhat rehabilitated when he started using the mobo again, but the new period of absence gave the death blow to 1 or more crucial caps needed to boot. Solid capacitors are supposed to have longer shelf life, but bottom line is, motherboards don't like sitting idle...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I can vouch for the latter kit (2 x 8). Mine will run up to 2400MHz with a simple voltage change. Real nice kit


I thought so, 4 sticks will put more stress to the IMC I've heard but i have no experience with this. My sticks clock higher than 2400mhz, with my highest physics score i was running them at 2500, no idea if they were stable but it gave me a nice benchmark score.
As a matter a fact, 2400 sticks are cheaper than 1866 sticks over here. http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/listing.html?cmd=change&lk=9330&tk=7&navId=709&filter_5=&filter_4=DIMM&filter_3=2+st.&filter_2=16+GB&filter_1=G.Skill

http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/listing.html?cmd=change&lk=9334&tk=7&navId=708&filter_5=&filter_4=DIMM&filter_3=2+st.&filter_2=16+GB&filter_1=G.Skill
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I can vouch for the latter kit (2 x 8). Mine will run up to 2400MHz with a simple voltage change. Real nice kit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Despite what has been said about timings vs speed, you will still benefit from higher bandwidth of faster sticks (2400).


In benchmarks i see a nice performance boost but in real live performance i didn't see much gain to be honest, maybe i didn't test it correctly so i am going to test it again.


----------



## hawker-gb

Maybe i am noob,but i dont see point to go over 1866mhz CL9 or CL10.
Even between 1600 and 1866 are small gains.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Maybe i am noob,but i dont see point to go over 1866mhz CL9 or CL10.
> Even between 1600 and 1866 are small gains.


I agree on that, 1866mhz seems to be the sweet spot and anything beyond that isn't really necessary. If you use Adobe or some other high demanding application you can see a slight difference but even than its negligible.

Some games do benefit from faster ram according to some people but i have not seen one FPS more going from 1866 to 2400mhz ram. Maybe it depends on what system you are using.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You will do well to do that. RAM and CPU are the most consistent computer parts. The CPU almost never breaks, the RAM when it breaks it does so in a clear manner that is repeatable. When you see RAM inconsistencies, it's almost always the motherboard. I 've had 1 case of brand new motherboard (s939), that wouldn't recognize all the RAM and that would randomly not boot. The motherboard had been kept inactive for years, until i gave it away for free to a friend. It seemed that it "warmed up" and started booting normally, but still it wouldn't recognize all the RAM. But he was happy with it. "Solid as a rock", he was saying. Then he had to go away for few months for work. He returned to his house and the PC wouldn't boot at all. My theory: The motherboard put in storage for years (i had kept it as spare), had suffered some damage to the capacitors that wouldn't fully charge anymore. Some RAM related cap was probably goner too and this is why it wouldn't recognize all RAM. The caps were somewhat rehabilitated when he started using the mobo again, but the new period of absence gave the death blow to 1 or more crucial caps needed to boot. Solid capacitors are supposed to have longer shelf life, but bottom line is, motherboards don't like sitting idle...


Now you're scaring me! The GD80 has been my daily driver while the Sabertooth has been sitting in its box. Actually, methinks the GD80 has been slowly failing for 6 months and I put it on the old abused 8350.

Last November I pulled the GD80 and ran the Saber to 4.823 ghz. Put the GD80 in and got 4.791 ghz 20 runs of IBT VH stable. Some time later I tried it again and it failed. Had to drop back to 4.76 ghz. That is what got me going on getting a new cpu, the 8370. It went right to 4.9 ghz on multi but wouldn't do fsb at all. Now this Saber is running at 236 fsb. So, it's time to send an email off to MSI.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well... a little bit of an update....

4.7GHz on 1.425v (1.36v under load)
204 x 23
2450 NB/2650 HT
RAM is at ~ 2176 10-11-11-29-40

Been running great on this 120mm rad as long as I don't do more than 10 IBT's...









240mm LEPA cooler and low pro socket fan arriving tomorrow.

I'm still fairly certain that this board's power limitations won't let me get past 4.8-4.9, but even at those speeds, this thing do great, and I am certain I am at the mercy of the board itself.

This little 8300 is just a bang up chip for $99








It's essentially the same thing as an 8370E for half the price..... even the base/turbo clocks are almost identical.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Maybe i am noob,but i dont see point to go over 1866mhz CL9 or CL10.
> Even between 1600 and 1866 are small gains.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on that, 1866mhz seems to be the sweet spot and anything beyond that isn't really necessary. If you use Adobe or some other high demanding application you can see a slight difference but even than its negligible.
> 
> Some games do benefit from faster ram according to some people but i have not seen one FPS more going from 1866 to 2400mhz ram. Maybe it depends on what system you are using.
Click to expand...

You have to be mindful of the tertiary settings when comparing ram, they can make a difference - people tend to leave them in auto and don't have much of an idea what they do when the system sets itself up to post.

I think I've compared about a dozen sets of ram on my CHV-Z rig ( it's the most capable ram overclocking board I have ) and what has given the best performance according to AIDA 64 was the Kingston beasts set at CL 12 - 2600 mhz 1T. The kits have run from CL6 1600 mhz to CL 10 2400mhz with cl 7 1800 mhz, cl 9 2133 in between.
Everyone's situation is a little different , just have to tinker with what you have until you find out how to get the most out of it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Speaking of ram, there is something really strange going on with mine. There is nothing wrong with it, but it keeps getting switched from single channel to dual channel and not all of it is being used anyway.
> 
> This morning it was single channel and only 3gb of the 16gb was being used. Now it is dual channel but only 7.95gb is being used. I have been looking all over win8.1 and can't find any reason for this to be happening. It is set to performance mode so that is not it.
> 
> This all started when the 8370 was installed. It seems to have a weak IMC but this is ridiculous. It won't fsb oc at all and that is the strength of the Sabertooth, which I want to install soon.


It so is the board when that happens.. but your later post says that any way.. most of the time its dust in the DIMM or something isn't stable on the OC for the board itself not the chip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have to be mindful of the tertiary settings when comparing ram, they can make a difference - people tend to leave them in auto and don't have much of an idea what they do when the system sets itself up to post.
> 
> I think I've compared about a dozen sets of ram on my CHV-Z rig ( it's the most capable ram overclocking board I have ) and what has given the best performance according to AIDA 64 was the Kingston beasts set at CL 12 - 2600 mhz 1T. The kits have run from CL6 1600 mhz to CL 10 2400mhz with cl 7 1800 mhz, cl 9 2133 in between.
> Everyone's situation is a little different , just have to tinker with what you have until you find out how to get the most out of it.


For example if you buy patriots lol they don't wanna clock worth a crap


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Maybe i am noob,but i dont see point to go over 1866mhz CL9 or CL10.
> Even between 1600 and 1866 are small gains.


When I was looking at Trident-X kits, the 2400 kit was almost the same price as the slower kits, so to me it was a clear choice to get the 2400 kit.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623 1866-$144.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589 2400-$149.99


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have to be mindful of the tertiary settings when comparing ram, they can make a difference - people tend to leave them in auto and don't have much of an idea what they do when the system sets itself up to post.
> 
> I think I've compared about a dozen sets of ram on my CHV-Z rig ( it's the most capable ram overclocking board I have ) and what has given the best performance according to AIDA 64 was the Kingston beasts set at CL 12 - 2600 mhz 1T. The kits have run from CL6 1600 mhz to CL 10 2400mhz with cl 7 1800 mhz, cl 9 2133 in between.
> Everyone's situation is a little different , just have to tinker with what you have until you find out how to get the most out of it.


Yeah well, that's why i bought the best 8gb 1866mhz kit i could find with the tightest timings so i didn't have to tinker with it. I did set it to 1T instead of the stock 2T but the gain is negligible.

I did gain some points in benchmarks tho but than again, benchmarks mostly show higher scores with overclocks but they do not translate in to real world performance gains.

The best performance gain i saw was 2FPS more from 1866 to 2400mhz but that can be the margin of error as well. I did try to see if i could find a difference in Adobe but the difference is negligible.

If 2400mhz ram is more expensive than 1866mhz its not worth the extra money but in my case 2400mhz 16gb kit is cheaper for some reason than the 1866mhz 16gb kit, so i would go with the 2400 only because its cheaper.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It so is the board when that happens.. but your later post says that any way.. most of the time its dust in the DIMM or something isn't stable on the OC for the board itself not the chip
> For example if you buy patriots lol they don't wanna clock worth a crap


I find it ironic that patriot memory doesn't offer much "freedom" in the clocking


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have to be mindful of the tertiary settings when comparing ram, they can make a difference - people tend to leave them in auto and don't have much of an idea what they do when the system sets itself up to post.
> 
> I think I've compared about a dozen sets of ram on my CHV-Z rig ( it's the most capable ram overclocking board I have ) and what has given the best performance according to AIDA 64 was the Kingston beasts set at CL 12 - 2600 mhz 1T. The kits have run from CL6 1600 mhz to CL 10 2400mhz with cl 7 1800 mhz, cl 9 2133 in between.
> Everyone's situation is a little different , just have to tinker with what you have until you find out how to get the most out of it.


that's interesting my ripjaws kit is at 2133 cl9-11-11-31-45 at 1.65 but I haven't even tried any other timings....need a fresh Windows install so I need to buy a large usb drive since I don't have optical bays...though I'm gonna buy an external dvd drive just to have if I need it...but I would like to see what I can get out of the kit after that...this.windows install has been through 2 mobos and three video cards so...its due time...thought about going to the windows 10 preview but don't know if that's something I wanna "beta test" enough things still don't work 100 percent on w7 and w8 lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Guys. What are your typical firestrike physics scores with a good overclock? Strangest thing..... I'm doing as good or better than average in every bench I run,except firestrike, where I get a pitiful 8700 points physics at 4.7ghz?!? My x6 scored that..... Everything else looks great though.... Including the combined....(for an fx anyways :/ )

Also, what version of aida64 am I supposed to get to bench the RAM properly?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You have to be mindful of the tertiary settings when comparing ram, they can make a difference - people tend to leave them in auto and don't have much of an idea what they do when the system sets itself up to post.
> 
> I think I've compared about a dozen sets of ram on my CHV-Z rig ( it's the most capable ram overclocking board I have ) and what has given the best performance according to AIDA 64 was the Kingston beasts set at CL 12 - 2600 mhz 1T. The kits have run from CL6 1600 mhz to CL 10 2400mhz with cl 7 1800 mhz, cl 9 2133 in between.
> Everyone's situation is a little different , just have to tinker with what you have until you find out how to get the most out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, that's why i bought the best 8gb 1866mhz kit i could find with the tightest timings so i didn't have to tinker with it. I did set it to 1T instead of the stock 2T but the gain is negligible.
> 
> I did gain some points in benchmarks tho but than again, benchmarks mostly show higher scores with overclocks but they do not translate in to real world performance gains.
> 
> The best performance gain i saw was 2FPS more from 1866 to 2400mhz but that can be the margin of error as well. I did try to see if i could find a difference in Adobe but the difference is negligible.
> 
> If 2400mhz ram is more expensive than 1866mhz its not worth the extra money but in my case 2400mhz 16gb kit is cheaper for some reason than the 1866mhz 16gb kit, so i would go with the 2400 only because its cheaper.
Click to expand...

when these chips were released, 2400 mhz ram was too expensive. now the price is negligible.

Gskill compbatibilty is pretty top notch, BUT i've found that if the Ram isn't on the QVL, 9 out of 10 times it will need tertiary timing tweaks to find peak performance

I've also found very few games that see a large benefit from faster ram (bf4, crysis 3 and SC)

although, if a certain game prefers ram caching over drive caching for its temp files, it will result in a better playing experience due to a faster response on certain aspects of the game. (load skill trays etc)

the most effective use of faster memory i've found is in a production style environment, my DAW utilizes the faster memory real well. This is a use-case scenario and not something most can tangibly see unless it is important to your work flow.

Dynamic audio mixing with dynamic delays just pounds with fast tight memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guys. What are your typical firestrike physics scores with a good overclock? Strangest thing..... I'm doing as good or better than average in every bench I run,except firestrike, where I get a pitiful 8700 points physics at 4.7ghz?!? My x6 scored that..... Everything else looks great though.... Including the combined....(for an fx anyways :/ )
> 
> Also, what version of aida64 am I supposed to get to bench the RAM properly?


Paid version of Aida, free version blanks out certain scores.

8700 @ 4.7 is on the low end in my experience


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3206842

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3198993

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3190823


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> when these chips were released, 2400 mhz ram was too expensive. now the price is negligible.
> 
> Gskill compbatibilty is pretty top notch, BUT i've found that if the Ram isn't on the QVL, 9 out of 10 times it will need tertiary timing tweaks to find peak performance
> 
> I've also found very few games that see a large benefit from faster ram (bf4, crysis 3 and SC)
> 
> although, if a certain game prefers ram caching over drive caching for its temp files, it will result in a better playing experience due to a faster response on certain aspects of the game. (load skill trays etc)
> 
> the most effective use of faster memory i've found is in a production style environment, my DAW utilizes the faster memory real well. This is a use-case scenario and not something most can tangibly see unless it is important to your work flow.
> 
> Dynamic audio mixing with dynamic delays just pounds with fast tight memory.
> Paid version of Aida, free version blanks out certain scores.
> 
> 8700 @ 4.7 is on the low end in my experience
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3206842
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3198993
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3190823


I've got the same gpu and combined score, but a much lower physics no clue why...
I understand it's the paid version of aida64, but I downloaded the free version of extreme,and it just looks like Everest? You guys all have that nice looking grey/blue proprietary benchmark-like thing...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.

Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.

My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475


----------



## cssorkinman

For the sake of comparison


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475


OC your GPU

But then, you will need water.

And you will need larger rads if you OC your CPU and the GPU at once.

Then go for the PT Bios. And TRIXXX

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OC your GPU
> 
> But then, you will need water.
> 
> And you will need larger rads if you OC your CPU and the GPU at once.
> 
> Then go for the PT Bios. And TRIXXX
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606


Well thanks. I wasn't really worried about GPU scores. It was just that others 4.7GHz 8-Core scores were higher or similar to mine at 4.9GHz. As far as GPU I will OC eventually but before I do that I need an upgrade to my PSU (630W CM Silent M2 Pro) and then I have to either begin my custom loop or use a clc with NZXT G10 or Corsair HG10. Just fixed a overscan/underscan issue with my native 1080P resolution in games/3dmark full screen. I can finally play games at 1080p without borders (no resolution sacrifice, or no performance sacrifice going with higher resolution with VSR). I'll try again soon.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well thanks. I wasn't really worried about GPU scores. It was just that others 4.7GHz 8-Core scores were higher or similar to mine at 4.9GHz. As far as GPU I will OC eventually but before I do that I need an upgrade to my PSU (630W CM Silent M2 Pro) and then I have to either begin my custom loop or use a clc with NZXT G10 or Corsair HG10. Just fixed a overscan/underscan issue with my native 1080P resolution in games/3dmark full screen. I can finally play games at 1080p without borders (no resolution sacrifice, or no performance sacrifice going with higher resolution with VSR). I'll try again soon.


Which score are you looking at?

Physics is the only one that heavily relies to the CPU. But is also affected by the GPU a bit. Low scores on stock GPU. Combined is both.

Dnt worry, @cssorkinman scores really well than most.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which score are you looking at?
> 
> Physics is the only one that heavily relies to the CPU. But is also affected by the GPU a bit. Low scores on stock GPU. Combined is both.
> 
> Dnt worry, @cssorkinman scores really well than most.


Yeah physics score. Thanks for explaining though that gpu matters a bit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475


To be fair CSSOriken, Johan, and myself put up some impressive sub 5ghz numbers.


Spoiler: @4.84ghz!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797059

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3796990



once Around 5ghz more ppl chip in scores lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> 
> 
> OC your GPU
> 
> But then, you will need water.
> 
> And you will need larger rads if you OC your CPU and the GPU at once.
> 
> Then go for the PT Bios. And TRIXXX
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606
Click to expand...

does we haz challenger?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797981


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> To be fair CSSOriken, Johan, and myself put up some impressive sub 5ghz numbers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @4.84ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797059
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3796990
> 
> 
> 
> once Around 5ghz more ppl chip in scores lol
> does we haz challenger?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797981


Voodoo! Curse you!









Yeah, I forgot about you. Actually, I forgot who it was. But that someone goes with the name of either Johan, Orkin, or Flail (or an offspring of you 3







)at the back of my head!


----------



## Darrath

Hopefully someone here can help. I've been insanely confused on CPU temps. I can't figure out which temp is the actual CPU and which is the socket. Using HWinfo64, There is a CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package under the CPU section, and a CPU and Motherboard under the motherboard section. Not sure how to tell exactly what it all is, but maybe I can just list the max temps of each and someone will know? It's the Stormtrooper rig in my sig... I'll also attach a pic.

Max temps for these 4 things are:
CPU 0: 39.6 C
CPU 0 Package: 39.6 C
CPU: 52.0 C
Motherboard: 33.0 C

I was told at one point that CPU 0 is the actual CPU, but I find it hard to believe that the socket is hitting 52 C while the CPU value is only 39.6 C. While running OCCT, the CPU 0 value will fluctuate 3-4 degrees each way while the CPU value stays solid at 52.

Just in case.. Specs are:
8350 stock clocks
ASUS M5 A97 R2.0
16GB DDR3

I appreciate any help!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

They are correct.

CPU 0 - is the Core Temp
CPU (under ITEXXXXX) - is the Socket Temp

In most cases, Socket is higher than cores. Unless you have a high end board and employ active cooling at the back of the mobo along with an actively cooled VRM section, that has been well recommended by everyone in here, it will hold true.


----------



## Darrath

Awesome, thanks. I don't have anything on the back of the motherboard, but I do have a 120mm right on the VRM heatsinks to help cool it a bit.

On a side note, does the socket temp usually stay that 10-15 degrees higher than the CPU while overclocking? I know I don't have a high end board.. And its not particularly a very good overclocking one. But at that socket temp there isn't much head room. Once I get my Dremel back I will be putting a fan behind the socket to help a bit too, but that is months away. Only hoping for a smallish overclock at the moment.









Thanks again!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I'm curious on whether I want to OC my GPU as high as the stock voltage will allow me. My question is how do you check your GPU OC for stability? What kind of program do you use?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I don't have anything on the back of the motherboard, but I do have a 120mm right on the VRM heatsinks to help cool it a bit.
> 
> On a side note, does the socket temp usually stay that 10-15 degrees higher than the CPU while overclocking? I know I don't have a high end board.. And its not particularly a very good overclocking one. But at that socket temp there isn't much head room. Once I get my Dremel back I will be putting a fan behind the socket to help a bit too, but that is months away. Only hoping for a smallish overclock at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Mediocre boards have that trait. (no offense)

@Alastair have done almost every possible means to improve his board but the limits are there. He's using a M5A99 EVO IIRC. Not that I kill your hopes or anything. But that's one thing to bear in mind. Though I am not that knowledgeable of your board.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I'm curious on whether I want to OC my GPU as high as the stock voltage will allow me. My question is how do you check your GPU OC for stability? What kind of program do you use?


Instability like Games Crashing, FireStrike not finishing the test,







, artifacts, etc. are all signs of some sort of instability to the cards.

Some say Furmark, some say Heaven. But I'd still say, if you games are running fine with your OC, they're good.


----------



## Darrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mediocre boards have that trait. (no offense)
> 
> @Alastair have done almost every possible means to improve his board but the limits are there. He's using a M5A99 EVO IIRC. Not that I kill your hopes or anything. But that's one thing to bear in mind. Though I am not that knowledgeable of your board.


Ah it's all good. Like I said, I know it's not too great. Got it a year and a half ago as a combo with the 8350 for $120 at microcenter. Really good deal at that price!







Looks like the 8350 is $150 there alone... Mainly just want to overclock to say I did anyway. Won't get too much performance out of it... Although I would like to push this V8 cooler and see if it can keep up with these newer coolers! If not then a new motherboard and a DH-15 will be the next upgrades.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Ah it's all good. Like I said, I know it's not too great. Got it a year and a half ago as a combo with the 8350 for $120 at microcenter. Really good deal at that price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 8350 is $150 there alone... Mainly just want to overclock to say I did anyway. Won't get too much performance out of it... Although I would like to push this V8 cooler and see if it can keep up with these newer coolers! If not then a new motherboard and a DH-15 will be the next upgrades.


If you're not into high OC's at the moment, depending on your chip, 4.5 should be a good spot to be on.







Above that will be an uphill battle between
1. heat,
2. board quality, and
3. chip lottery.

Skip the D15 if you have your plans for greater OCs. It won't offer much headroom than what you have right now. Water is on another league.


----------



## Darrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you're not into high OC's at the moment, depending on your chip, 4.5 should be a good spot to be on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above that will be an uphill battle between
> 1. heat,
> 2. board quality, and
> 3. chip lottery.
> 
> Skip the D15 if you have your plans for greater OCs. It won't offer much headroom than what you have right now. Water is on another league.


I'm not a huge fan of the custom water loops, and from what I've read here the CLCs aren't much better than something like the DH15. I got the Storm Trooper case specifically for these giant air coolers







But I will see what happens I guess. I'll aim for 4.5, and worst case I test my wife's 8350 and if it does better then I secretly swap it out with mine







She only plays WoW and Minecraft and indie games anyway. I may also need to work more on case airflow... Been testing things out over the past month and have dropped the socket temp from 56 to 52. This case un-modded doesn't have great airflow through the upper section sadly.

Again, thanks for the advice and help!









Any recommendations on a good motherboard for the 8350? Preferable something not too pricey, but decent with overclocking. I'd like to try to hit 5gz on air! (I'll modify my mini fridge to push cold air into the case if I have to!)


----------



## Mega Man

1 you will burn out your fridge, 2 that case has great airflow


----------



## mus1mus

990 FXA GD-80 by MSI runs cooler by 10C as reported.
990FXA-UD5 by Gigabyte.

I gave up the dream of a 5.0 GHz on air long time ago though.


----------



## Darrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 you will burn out your fridge, 2 that case has great airflow


Ahh the fridge will be fine, got one running outside all the time. 95-105 degrees throughout the summer, it never shuts off..







And I don't see it having great airflow. It does move a lot of air through sure, but with the top 200 and rear 140 exhaust, it only has the 2 120s in the front mid/bottom section. Without modding (or using zip ties which is what I have done..) there's no direct airflow from the top front through the CPU cooler and out the back sadly. After hanging a fan in the 5.25 drive bays at the top, my temps went down a few degrees. It is a great case though, keeps the GPU cool!









I'll check out those motherboards. I do like MSI, but still getting over a bad RMA I had to do with them a couple years back. Would be nice to have something good to go with the 390X when I get it in the next year or so!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the custom water loops, and from what I've read here the CLCs aren't much better than something like the DH15. I got the Storm Trooper case specifically for these giant air coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will see what happens I guess. I'll aim for 4.5, and worst case I test my wife's 8350 and if it does better then I secretly swap it out with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only plays WoW and Minecraft and indie games anyway. I may also need to work more on case airflow... Been testing things out over the past month and have dropped the socket temp from 56 to 52. This case un-modded doesn't have great airflow through the upper section sadly.
> 
> Again, thanks for the advice and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on a good motherboard for the 8350? Preferable something not too pricey, but decent with overclocking. I'd like to try to hit 5gz on air! (I'll modify my mini fridge to push cold air into the case if I have to!)


Either move to watercooling with a custom loop or forget about 5ghz on air unless your PC is living outside in 10c or under. These chips produce too much heat and the simple fact is you need to keep them cool to hit 5ghz if the chip is able to do so.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 you will burn out your fridge, 2 that case has great airflow
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh the fridge will be fine, got one running outside all the time. 95-105 degrees throughout the summer, it never shuts off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't see it having great airflow. It does move a lot of air through sure, but with the top 200 and rear 140 exhaust, it only has the 2 120s in the front mid/bottom section. Without modding (or using zip ties which is what I have done..) there's no direct airflow from the top front through the CPU cooler and out the back sadly. After hanging a fan in the 5.25 drive bays at the top, my temps went down a few degrees. It is a great case though, keeps the GPU cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check out those motherboards. I do like MSI, but still getting over a bad RMA I had to do with them a couple years back. Would be nice to have something good to go with the 390X when I get it in the next year or so!
Click to expand...

Ah stock fans. ... nvm....


----------



## Darrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Either move to watercooling with a custom loop or forget about 5ghz on air unless your PC is living outside in 10c or under. These chips produce too much heat and the simple fact is you need to keep them cool to hit 5ghz if the chip is able to do so.


^^^^ That right there is exactly why I want to do it!







Everyone just shoots it down right away... There are plenty of ways to cool air down. Noise aside (doesn't bother me) and energy consumption aside (It's an AMD CPU thread, of course we don't care about electricity bills) it is very possible.







Hell, even an old window air conditioner would cool air down to 10 C and could be pushed through the case. Not looking for full time 5ghz on air of course. Just to get it stable for a bit to say I did


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Either move to watercooling with a custom loop or forget about 5ghz on air unless your PC is living outside in 10c or under. These chips produce too much heat and the simple fact is you need to keep them cool to hit 5ghz if the chip is able to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ That right there is exactly why I want to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone just shoots it down right away... There are plenty of ways to cool air down. Noise aside (doesn't bother me) and energy consumption aside (It's an AMD CPU thread, of course we don't care about electricity bills) it is very possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, even an old window air conditioner would cool air down to 10 C and could be pushed through the case. Not looking for full time 5ghz on air of course. Just to get it stable for a bit to say I did
Click to expand...

As @FlailScHLAMP said I am on an Asus M5A99FX (close man. So close.







) and while it is still substantially better than your board, i have done literally everything I can think of to try overcome the limits of this motherboard. Now for most people this board starts to take strain in the 4.6-4.7 region and tends to really max out at 4.8GHz. But that wasn't enough for me. So i set out on my quest for 5.0.

1. I added the stock 70mm CPU fan to my VRM's
2. I added a 120mm fan to help cool the back of the motherboard socket.
3. I modded the VRM heatsink so that I used screws instead of push pins to fasten it down in an attempt to provide better contact between the VRM's and the heatsink.
4. I replaced the thermal pads with Arctic MX-4 to try and improve temps. (I'm actually a little unsure of how good of a job I did here. So i will get some high end thermal pads soon and replace that all again.)
5. On the back of the ASUS 6+2 boards and higher there are Digi+ controllers. I went and added heatsinks to those in an attempt to cool those. (they can reach over 100C uncooled.)

Alas all of that netted me a stable 4.95GHz overclock. And this is at the boards absolute limit. The VRM's start tapping out cause they over heat. (even with socket temps well down.)

So Yeah boards do have their limits. And while you can overcome them to an extent, as mus1mus said it normally becomes an uphill battle.

When it comes to cooling FX the CLC's actually show their mettle well against air coolers. I was able to put down a rule of thumb for most coolers while observing what most people (who knew what they were doing) were getting with most air coolers. And it still holds true even with the new low leakage chips. The absolute best air coolers will get you to about 4.7GHz. But most 240mm CLC's will get you to 4.9GHz and sometimes beyond that. So do keep that in mind. The reason why it often seems air coolers are similar to CLC's is often because the heat load isn't enough to really make the coolers shine. They are usually reviewed on Intel which tend to run cooler anyway.

On the motherboard side. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 is one of the best boards out there. However. She is a tough board to learn to control. I had the gd-65 so I know where I am coming from. They have no LLC and also if I remember the BIOS limits you in terms of how much voltage you can use. So you have to use software to overclock further. So overclocking on the board isn't as straight forward as most people would like it to be.

If you want 5GHz contenders that are straight forward clockers here are some options!
Crosshair V Formula-Z
Sabertooth.
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As @FlailScHLAMP said I am on an Asus M5A99FX (close man. So close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and while it is still substantially better than your board, i have done literally everything I can think of to try overcome the limits of this motherboard. Now for most people this board starts to take strain in the 4.6-4.7 region and tends to really max out at 4.8GHz. But that wasn't enough for me. So i set out on my quest for 5.0.
> 
> 1. I added the stock 70mm CPU fan to my VRM's
> 2. I added a 120mm fan to help cool the back of the motherboard socket.
> 3. I modded the VRM heatsink so that I used screws instead of push pins to fasten it down in an attempt to provide better contact between the VRM's and the heatsink.
> 4. I replaced the thermal pads with Arctic MX-4 to try and improve temps. (I'm actually a little unsure of how good of a job I did here. So i will get some high end thermal pads soon and replace that all again.)
> 5. On the back of the ASUS 6+2 boards and higher there are Digi+ controllers. I went and added heatsinks to those in an attempt to cool those. (they can reach over 100C uncooled.)
> 
> Alas all of that netted me a stable 4.95GHz overclock. And this is at the boards absolute limit. The VRM's start tapping out cause they over heat. (even with socket temps well down.)
> 
> So Yeah boards do have their limits. And while you can overcome them to an extent, as mus1mus said it normally becomes an uphill battle.
> 
> When it comes to cooling FX the CLC's actually show their mettle well against air coolers. I was able to put down a rule of thumb for most coolers while observing what most people (who knew what they were doing) were getting with most air coolers. And it still holds true even with the new low leakage chips. The absolute best air coolers will get you to about 4.7GHz. But most 240mm CLC's will get you to 4.9GHz and sometimes beyond that. So do keep that in mind. The reason why it often seems air coolers are similar to CLC's is often because the heat load isn't enough to really make the coolers shine. They are usually reviewed on Intel which tend to run cooler anyway.
> 
> On the motherboard side. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 is one of the best boards out there. However. She is a tough board to learn to control. I had the gd-65 so I know where I am coming from. They have no LLC and also if I remember the BIOS limits you in terms of how much voltage you can use. So you have to use software to overclock further. So overclocking on the board isn't as straight forward as most people would like it to be.
> 
> If you want 5GHz contenders that are straight forward clockers here are some options!
> Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Sabertooth.
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5


What about the 990FXA-UD3 and the newer Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 R5? I was interested in the last one, but they say it's a bad board, any suggestion?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As @FlailScHLAMP said I am on an Asus M5A99FX (close man. So close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and while it is still substantially better than your board, i have done literally everything I can think of to try overcome the limits of this motherboard. Now for most people this board starts to take strain in the 4.6-4.7 region and tends to really max out at 4.8GHz. But that wasn't enough for me. So i set out on my quest for 5.0.
> 
> 1. I added the stock 70mm CPU fan to my VRM's
> 2. I added a 120mm fan to help cool the back of the motherboard socket.
> 3. I modded the VRM heatsink so that I used screws instead of push pins to fasten it down in an attempt to provide better contact between the VRM's and the heatsink.
> 4. I replaced the thermal pads with Arctic MX-4 to try and improve temps. (I'm actually a little unsure of how good of a job I did here. So i will get some high end thermal pads soon and replace that all again.)
> 5. On the back of the ASUS 6+2 boards and higher there are Digi+ controllers. I went and added heatsinks to those in an attempt to cool those. (they can reach over 100C uncooled.)
> 
> Alas all of that netted me a stable 4.95GHz overclock. And this is at the boards absolute limit. The VRM's start tapping out cause they over heat. (even with socket temps well down.)
> 
> So Yeah boards do have their limits. And while you can overcome them to an extent, as mus1mus said it normally becomes an uphill battle.
> 
> When it comes to cooling FX the CLC's actually show their mettle well against air coolers. I was able to put down a rule of thumb for most coolers while observing what most people (who knew what they were doing) were getting with most air coolers. And it still holds true even with the new low leakage chips. The absolute best air coolers will get you to about 4.7GHz. But most 240mm CLC's will get you to 4.9GHz and sometimes beyond that. So do keep that in mind. The reason why it often seems air coolers are similar to CLC's is often because the heat load isn't enough to really make the coolers shine. They are usually reviewed on Intel which tend to run cooler anyway.
> 
> On the motherboard side. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 is one of the best boards out there. However. She is a tough board to learn to control. I had the gd-65 so I know where I am coming from. They have no LLC and also if I remember the BIOS limits you in terms of how much voltage you can use. So you have to use software to overclock further. So overclocking on the board isn't as straight forward as most people would like it to be.
> 
> If you want 5GHz contenders that are straight forward clockers here are some options!
> Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Sabertooth.
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 990FXA-UD3 and the newer Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 R5? I was interested in the last one, but they say it's a bad board, any suggestion?
Click to expand...

990FXA-UD3 isn't usually a 5GHz contender. The older revisions as far as I am aware had overheating VRM problems and then the newer rev.4 was hardlocked in the BIOs to throttle on power draw. From what I have observed around, most UD3's also max out in the 4.8GHz region. I am unsure of the 990XA. I think this is only the second time I have heard about it. It is funny how all these new AM3+ boards are popping up lately. Think the board manufacturers know something we don't?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair CSSOriken, Johan, and myself put up some impressive sub 5ghz numbers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @4.84ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797059
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3796990
> 
> 
> 
> once Around 5ghz more ppl chip in scores lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OC your GPU
> 
> But then, you will need water.
> 
> And you will need larger rads if you OC your CPU and the GPU at once.
> 
> Then go for the PT Bios. And TRIXXX
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does we haz challenger?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797981
Click to expand...

Maybe we haz challenger









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452762

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4031034


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 isn't usually a 5GHz contender. The older revisions as far as I am aware had overheating VRM problems and then the newer rev.4 was hardlocked in the BIOs to throttle on power draw. From what I have observed around, most UD3's also max out in the 4.8GHz region. I am unsure of the 990XA. I think this is only the second time I have heard about it. It is funny how all these new AM3+ boards are popping up lately. Think the board manufacturers know something we don't?


It does seem like something may be moving on the lower end section... maybe a newer line of CPUs for the AM3+ socket? It's higly unlikely, but it's not impossible.

The problem is, I was interested in this new Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 R5, which doesn't look like a bad overclocker to me. Of course I'm still pointing to the 5 GHZ result, which seems impossible with any ASUS 970 && Most of 990FX boards.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm guessing they are putting a lot of power limitations on boards now to limit the amount of RMA's.









Seems like if you put these things under extreme load for too long (even some of the Gigabyte boards with 8+2 power phase) they will eventually throttle the CPU down to 1400MHz.
I have read several cases of this on other forums.... I even have some PM's coming in from people experiencing the issue on ASRock, MSI, and Gigabyte boards... Most of them reached out to me after reading my motherboard review.

I also found out recently that my ASRock is set to throttle after 45 minutes of extreme load if temps exceed 70c on the socket or VRM. That means prime 95 testing is out of the question with higher voltage and overclocks, even if the CPU is stable enough to get through it.... Gaming for HOURS yesterday proved to be no problem at all. I even ran some BF4 at 720P to really load the chip down. Saw usage in the mid 90 percentile, and the game was completely stable. The socket never broke 67c, and the CPU never broke 57c with 1.45v @ 4.8GHz.

I can then go and run IBT on very high and 7-8 passes in, the socket is 90c, and the CPU is 69c. Even with throttling disabled in the BIOS, the chip will downclock to 1400 on each core one at a time in what appears to be a cooling cycle. This happens when one of two things occurs (though they usually occur together).
The CPU hits 71c, and the socket hits 91c.

It is good to know though, that Asus has left it's top tier boards (Saber and Crosshair) well enough alone, but I have read about tons of failures on those boards....
I guess they just charge a high enough premium for those things to make up for the losses on the RMA's. Not to mention, the amount of those boards they sale probably skews the fail rate numbers to be seemingly higher than other brands, when it's likely similar, or possibly even lower.

There's a reason why ANYONE, whether they own one or not, will tell you that the lowest board to consider when chasing 5GHz is the Sabertooth, and to get the CHZ if you have the dough.

In the mean time....

I have the 240mm AquaChanger arriving today, as well as a low pro 120 to cool my socket with.... Going to be banging, cutting, and drilling for a bit......

Then REAL testing begins TONIGHT!!!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the custom water loops, and from what I've read here the CLCs aren't much better than something like the DH15. I got the Storm Trooper case specifically for these giant air coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will see what happens I guess. I'll aim for 4.5, and worst case I test my wife's 8350 and if it does better then I secretly swap it out with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only plays WoW and Minecraft and indie games anyway. I may also need to work more on case airflow... Been testing things out over the past month and have dropped the socket temp from 56 to 52. This case un-modded doesn't have great airflow through the upper section sadly.
> 
> Again, thanks for the advice and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on a good motherboard for the 8350? Preferable something not too pricey, but decent with overclocking. I'd like to try to hit 5gz on air! (I'll modify my mini fridge to push cold air into the case if I have to!)


Don't let these people rain on your parade.5ghz on air is possible with the right equipment. These people have water on the brain and will try to dissuade you. I'm about the only airhead that passes through here and I say 5 on air is too possible.

I recently picked up an 8370 and am still seeing what it will do. Got it to 4.9 ghz on a GD80 multi only and the bios or something went wonky and I could go no farther.

So I put in the Sabertooth and am learning how to OC it. It is running at 4.9 ghz right now and I did some tinkering last night and touched 5 but couldn't get it stable. Will try again later after I learn how to make the bios do what I want it to do. Proof.

 

They said bumblebees couldn't fly too. I gotta paint some gold stripes on this case.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair CSSOriken, Johan, and myself put up some impressive sub 5ghz numbers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @4.84ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797059
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3796990
> 
> 
> 
> once Around 5ghz more ppl chip in scores lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OC your GPU
> 
> But then, you will need water.
> 
> And you will need larger rads if you OC your CPU and the GPU at once.
> 
> Then go for the PT Bios. And TRIXXX
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does we haz challenger?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we haz challenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452762
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4031034
Click to expand...

I guess I better put a few up here now .
[email protected] 4.7 with a 9370 and 1600 mem http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3994536
5.3 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1261485
6.2 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3260229


----------



## Alastair

Has anyone seen the new Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 R5. I wonder if the only difference between it and the older versions is the specialist on board audio.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Don't let these people rain on your parade.5ghz on air is possible with the right equipment. These people have water on the brain and will try to dissuade you. I'm about the only airhead that passes through here and I say 5 on air is too possible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently picked up an 8370 and am still seeing what it will do. Got it to 4.9 ghz on a GD80 multi only and the bios or something went wonky and I could go no farther.
> 
> So I put in the Sabertooth and am learning how to OC it. It is running at 4.9 ghz right now and I did some tinkering last night and touched 5 but couldn't get it stable. Will try again later after I learn how to make the bios do what I want it to do. Proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said bumblebees couldn't fly too. I gotta paint some gold stripes on this case.


5ghz on air??

sure u might fluke it and hit it but u cant stress 5ghz on air

id like to see u do it to prove me wrong

edit, i suppose u might hit it witht he new chips that require less voltage for 5ghz


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 R5. I wonder if the only difference between it and the older versions is the specialist on board audio.


It's 990XA, it has a 990X chipset as far as I know.

It was also what I was asking, that mobo does look kinda nice.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 R5. I wonder if the only difference between it and the older versions is the specialist on board audio.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 990XA, it has a 990X chipset as far as I know.
> 
> It was also what I was asking, that mobo does look kinda nice.
Click to expand...

NO there is a new, 990FX UD5 available too. I ain't interested in no 990X chipset. I want the full fat, 990FX.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NO there is a new, 990FX UD5 available too. I ain't interested in no 990X chipset. I want the full fat, 990FX.


Oh wow, tom's hardware mentioned only the 990X UD3 motherboard, now that 990FX UD5 R5 sure looks like a really nice board there.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm beginning to see that the newer "low voltage chips" are only lower voltage up until 4.7-4.8, and after that they need just as much coercing as the 125w models....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm beginning to see that the newer "low voltage chips" are only lower voltage up until 4.7-4.8, and after that they need just as much coercing as the 125w models....


Efficiency is their biggest advantage over earlier ones, both of my post 1429 batch chips are very good at undervolting. Also -the 8370E will pass nearly any stress test or benchmark at 4960mhz on 1.44 volts , which is the best mix of speed and efficiency that any of the Vishera 8 cores own or have owned could provide.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm beginning to see that the newer "low voltage chips" are only lower voltage up until 4.7-4.8, and after that they need just as much coercing as the 125w models....


That also has to do with your cooling A_S. The cooler a chip is the less voltage it needs for the same clocks. I had an FX-6350 under LN2 on the weekend booting into windows at 5.8G with 1.55v would also run Cinebench R15 like that. SO what I'm saying is voltage and temps have a real impact on each other.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Our in my case quite a but more....vid on my e is 1.16....vid on my 8320 is 1.30...e takes 1.512 for 4.8 8320 she's it at 1.48....thus is why I don't play any lottery often lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm beginning to see that the newer "low voltage chips" are only lower voltage up until 4.7-4.8, and after that they need just as much coercing as the 125w models....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That also has to do with your cooling A_S. The cooler a chip is the less voltage it needs for the same clocks. I had an FX-6350 under LN2 on the weekend booting into windows at 5.8G with 1.55v would also run Cinebench R15 like that. SO what I'm saying is voltage and temps have a real impact on each other.
Click to expand...

This is very true , 10 c improvement in temps can net 200mhz in overclocking headroom from my experience with the 8 core Vishera's.

Good job in the challenger series IV division btw Johan


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Efficiency is their biggest advantage over earlier ones, both of my post 1429 batch chips are very good at undervolting. Also -the 8370E will pass nearly any stress test or benchmark at 4960mhz on 1.44 volts , which is the best mix of speed and efficiency that any of the Vishera 8 cores own or have owned could provide.


I'm hoping for similar results when my cooler and socket fan are mounted this evening!!

I am getting 4.8GHz IBT stable (only 5 passes very high due to temps, which have a huge impact, as Johan has also stated) at 1.400v under load (set to 1.5v in BIOS + 100mv offset







), with 1.472v idle reported)

I'm beginning to think the socket temp, and vdroop are a result of the thermal issues, but I'll know for sure in the coming days.

If I come out of this thing with 4.9+ on 1.45v (actual voltage) I'd be more than happy.
The main issue for this "budget" board, won't be temps after tonight, it'll be the fact that it has no LLC to counter the vdroop, if it still continues to display vdroop after correcting temps anyways....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This is very true , 10 c improvement in temps can net 200mhz in overclocking headroom from my experience with the 8 core Vishera's.
> 
> Good job in the challenger series IV division btw Johan


Well said Cssorkinman, it's so very true. My loop made a huge difference in the clocks I was able to bench at. I have no issue with any FX, throwing it into my board and running 5.0 within 30 minutes give or take.
Thanks for that man, you're doing well yourself considering you don't freeze anything. I just wish I could improve my Video scores a bit then I think I maight actually finish in first but TopDog is still going to squeeze through at the end. I'm just limited with the 290. It's kind of out of gas


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 5ghz on air??
> 
> sure u might fluke it and hit it but u cant stress 5ghz on air
> 
> id like to see u do it to prove me wrong
> 
> edit, i suppose u might hit it witht he new chips that require less voltage for 5ghz


We shall see. It is there but not stable now, but there is much tweaking to do as I do not know that bios well at all. For example, the LLC is still on AUTO.


----------



## Johan45

For the sabertooth I use high/ultra high for CPU and high for CPU-NB


----------



## Mike The Owl

Slightly off topic but look what I found in my attic.


----------



## Johan45

WOW I haven't see a Vic20 in a looong time.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> WOW I haven't see a Vic20 in a looong time.


1982 model, inc tape deck joystick and TV modulator.

Complete and working including its 16k ram pack, yep that's 16k, not 16meg, and NOWHERE near 16 gig. This is what moved upto from my Sinclair ZX81.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Wow, oldest box I remember having was an IBM PCJr with a Donald Duck game on floppy for it....
Then came our 386SX
Then a slightly better 486DX

And THEN..... DUN DUN DUN

An HP "multimedia PC" with widows 95, a pentium 166MHz CPU, a CD Rom drive, a microphone and headphones, a whopping 15" CRT with 1024x768 resolution. 16MB RAM, and some ridiculously small hard drive.... hahaha
I was 10 years old, and remember that system setting my mom back a solid $1800 that year....
Thanks mom, for making sure I was at the bleeding edge of PC tech from a young age!! lol

We had a 28.8k external modem before getting the pentium PC, and it had an internal 56.6k. AOL was still billed by the hour, and without AOL, there wasn't much point in even having the internet.

At that time, I was 1 of maybe 2 or 3 kids out of 30 who even had a PC....

I tell my kids this stuff all the time, ad it goes in one ear and out the other as they play on their 8" tablets, and watch netflix and hulu on one of the 5 video game systems or PC's we have in our house.

Now that was







lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair CSSOriken, Johan, and myself put up some impressive sub 5ghz numbers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @4.84ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797059
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3796990
> 
> 
> 
> once Around 5ghz more ppl chip in scores lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OC your GPU
> 
> But then, you will need water.
> 
> And you will need larger rads if you OC your CPU and the GPU at once.
> 
> Then go for the PT Bios. And TRIXXX
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does we haz challenger?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we haz challenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452762
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4031034
Click to expand...

you 780 TI hurts my head...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair CSSOriken, Johan, and myself put up some impressive sub 5ghz numbers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: @4.84ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797059
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3796990
> 
> 
> 
> once Around 5ghz more ppl chip in scores lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running Firestrike for the first time. I have MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner on and at most I only see 4 threads with double digit usage percentage and most of the times its about 3 cores with 10-22% and sometimes 30.
> 
> Wait that's only on the first 2 or 3 tests.
> 
> My score seems a bit low also when comparing to FlailScHLAMP's numbers for 4.7GHz. Mine was at 4.9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6436475
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OC your GPU
> 
> But then, you will need water.
> 
> And you will need larger rads if you OC your CPU and the GPU at once.
> 
> Then go for the PT Bios. And TRIXXX
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4315606
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does we haz challenger?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we haz challenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452762
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4031034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I better put a few up here now .
> [email protected] 4.7 with a 9370 and 1600 mem http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3994536
> 5.3 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1261485
> 6.2 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3260229
Click to expand...

Dat 6.2 run...







.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you 780 TI hurts my head...
> Dat 6.2 run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's what I was thinking too.... but that combined score.... what gives?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you 780 TI hurts my head...
> Dat 6.2 run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking too.... but that combined score.... what gives?
Click to expand...

well, non stable suicide run, wouldn't be too surprised for it to bottom out part way thru.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3798160 <-- best i can do until i upgrade my cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you 780 TI hurts my head...
> Dat 6.2 run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking too.... but that combined score.... what gives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, non stable suicide run, wouldn't be too surprised for it to bottom out part way thru.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3798160 <-- best i can do until i upgrade my cooling.
Click to expand...

That's a very good score, nothing wrong with that







.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4448727

The classified has more gas in the tank, but I really like the card and don't want to damage it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Why is my FX laying this egg???
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4436432

Mind you, the GPU is not fully overclocked here (only 1100/1300 I think, forgot to OC the RAM for this run) but the physics score is terrible!








The combined score looks about normal for an FX-8 though.... I'm pretty confused by this, because every other bench I run scores on par or better than others at that speed.

Only thing running in the background was hwmonitor, but I always run that when NOT trying to beat my best scores...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Why is my FX laying this egg???
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4436432
> 
> Mind you, the GPU is not fully overclocked here (only 1100/1300 I think, forgot to OC the RAM for this run) but the physics score is terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The combined score looks about normal for an FX-8 though.... I'm pretty confused by this, because every other bench I run scores on par or better than others at that speed.
> 
> Only thing running in the background was hwmonitor, but I always run that when NOT trying to beat my best scores...


whats your NB clock? HT clock? Ram speed and timings, also what kinda of LLC if any?

@CSS, forgot it was a classy, your card puts mine to shame, it does quite well with the reference pcb 780 ti's, but i've not doubt the chip and ram on yours is binned much better than mine (factory balls to wall overclock on referance pcb)

i'm afraid of what your numbers will bring with core over 1200.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I believe that was just normal 23.5 multi with stock 2200 NB, and 2600HT.....

This board has no LLC at all, minimum voltage during the run was 1.36v, but it never throttled.
The RAM was at 2133 stock CL11 XMP profile.

Just an initial test run, but seemed low to me.... my x6 could be that....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I believe that was just normal 23.5 multi with *stock 2200 NB, and 2600HT.....*
> 
> This board has no LLC at all, minimum voltage during the run was 1.36v, but it never throttled.
> The *RAM was at 2133 stock CL11* XMP profile.
> 
> Just an initial test run, but seemed low to me.... my x6 could be that....


I bolded and underlined the culprits.

2400 min for NB with 2133 ram. Ideally 2600/2600

CL11 for 2133 is pretty loose for 3dmark. I've been clocking my tridents down to 2000mhz(2028 actual) @ CL9


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I bolded and underlined the culprits.
> 
> 2400 min for NB with 2133 ram. Ideally 2600/2600
> 
> CL11 for 2133 is pretty loose for 3dmark. I've been clocking my tridents down to 2000mhz(2028 actual) @ CL9


I'll give it a go later with NB and HT at 2600, and RAM at lower timings. Don't be shocked when I pop up with some 4.9-5GHz benchies after putting this cooler on


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I bolded and underlined the culprits.
> 
> 2400 min for NB with 2133 ram. Ideally 2600/2600
> 
> CL11 for 2133 is pretty loose for 3dmark. I've been clocking my tridents down to 2000mhz(2028 actual) @ CL9
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go later with NB and HT at 2600, and RAM at lower timings. Don't be shocked when I pop up with some 4.9-5GHz benchies after putting this cooler on
Click to expand...

without llc, you are fighting an up-hill battle with a 970 board. you will likely need upwards of 1.6-1.7v if not more in bios... and i'm not sure those board can supply that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> without llc, you are fighting an up-hill battle with a 970 board. you will likely need upwards of 1.6-1.7v if not more in bios... and i'm not sure those board can supply that.


Well, it will be tough without LLC for sure, but the board will do 1.55v, and I have tp to +150mv offset I can push, not to mention the chip will already do 4.8GHz on 1.4v (full load minimum voltage, BIOS is set to 1.5v







)

I will push it to it's limits. For $75, I ain't skeered to break it!









That is death metal they are playing by the way.... disregard the happy colors


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you 780 TI hurts my head...
> Dat 6.2 run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking too.... but that combined score.... what gives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, non stable suicide run, wouldn't be too surprised for it to bottom out part way thru.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3798160 <-- best i can do until i upgrade my cooling.
Click to expand...

That's about what it was , wanted to see if it would run but the card an CPU were fighting somewhere in there. I also had the nb cranked way up and maybe not enough voltage. That's when I did this . I have learned that NB voltage plays a big part in making these CPUs go real fast. On the weekend I did an FX 6350 and was up to 1.6v for CPU_NB and it still lives.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's about what it was , wanted to see if it would run but the card an CPU were fighting somewhere in there. I also had the nb cranked way up and maybe not enough voltage. That's when I did this . I have learned that NB voltage plays a big part in making these CPUs go real fast. On the weekend I did an FX 6350 and was up to 1.6v for CPU_NB and it still lives.


What version of AIDA64 is that?
I keep trying to download that exact benchmark, but keep ending up with this app that looks like the old Everest (my understanding is that AIDA was formerly Everest..)

BTW, those numbers are just outrageous!!

I am going to take your advise and try 1.4v+ on the CPU-NB to see if I get some gains. I have no taken it past 1.3 with the temps I was getting, which won't be an issue any longer.


----------



## Johan45

You really shouldn't need that much voltage for the CPU_NB unless you're really pushing it. Now it could be the 8300 is a bit weak in the IMC and that's whay it ended up as an 8300 or your board has some drop/droop there to which I think is more likely.
That test is one of the options in AIDA64. Go to tools I think and look for memory/cache benchmark.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

a little extra voltage on ram wouldn't hurt either... thhey tend to droop a bit


----------



## Mega Man

I'll finish reading in a min I wanted to touch on these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Either move to watercooling with a custom loop or forget about 5ghz on air unless your PC is living outside in 10c or under. These chips produce too much heat and the simple fact is you need to keep them cool to hit 5ghz if the chip is able to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ That right there is exactly why I want to do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone just shoots it down right away... There are plenty of ways to cool air down. Noise aside (doesn't bother me) and energy consumption aside (It's an AMD CPU thread, of course we don't care about electricity bills) it is very possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, even an old window air conditioner would cool air down to 10 C and could be pushed through the case. Not looking for full time 5ghz on air of course. Just to get it stable for a bit to say I did
Click to expand...

Yea... someone already tried. I warned him hew would burn it out as they are not designed to do this. (Window AC )

A few months ( Idk. 6-8 months or so) he went off grid.

AFAIK he wouldn't tell us how high he got. But he too insisted that 5 on air is possible.

Is it? Yes just recently we see a chip with proof on air ( unless they lied about the air but I ask why)
But I have seen only one.

All the rest like all the 5ghz on 212... 4.7-4.8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm guessing they are putting a lot of power limitations on boards now to limit the amount of RMA's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like if you put these things under extreme load for too long (even some of the Gigabyte boards with 8+2 power phase) they will eventually throttle the CPU down to 1400MHz.
> I have read several cases of this on other forums.... I even have some PM's coming in from people experiencing the issue on ASRock, MSI, and Gigabyte boards... Most of them reached out to me after reading my motherboard review.
> 
> I also found out recently that my ASRock is set to throttle after 45 minutes of extreme load if temps exceed 70c on the socket or VRM. That means prime 95 testing is out of the question with higher voltage and overclocks, even if the CPU is stable enough to get through it.... Gaming for HOURS yesterday proved to be no problem at all. I even ran some BF4 at 720P to really load the chip down. Saw usage in the mid 90 percentile, and the game was completely stable. The socket never broke 67c, and the CPU never broke 57c with 1.45v @ 4.8GHz.
> 
> I can then go and run IBT on very high and 7-8 passes in, the socket is 90c, and the CPU is 69c. Even with throttling disabled in the BIOS, the chip will downclock to 1400 on each core one at a time in what appears to be a cooling cycle. This happens when one of two things occurs (though they usually occur together).
> The CPU hits 71c, and the socket hits 91c.
> 
> It is good to know though, that Asus has left it's top tier boards (Saber and Crosshair) well enough alone, but I have read about tons of failures on those boards....
> I guess they just charge a high enough premium for those things to make up for the losses on the RMA's. Not to mention, the amount of those boards they sale probably skews the fail rate numbers to be seemingly higher than other brands, when it's likely similar, or possibly even lower.
> 
> There's a reason why ANYONE, whether they own one or not, will tell you that the lowest board to consider when chasing 5GHz is the Sabertooth, and to get the CHZ if you have the dough.
> 
> In the mean time....
> 
> I have the 240mm AquaChanger arriving today, as well as a low pro 120 to cool my socket with.... Going to be banging, cutting, and drilling for a bit......
> 
> Then REAL testing begins TONIGHT!!!


First it was not due to rma.

It was because several people kept blowing vrms and taking out equip with it.

Also about gigabyte not true

Rev1.1 990fxa-ud3 970 a ud3 (iirc the MN I'l check when I get home)

Rev 1.1 3 and 4 (if applicable) ud5/7

Have no issues.

But all are relatively high end. ( the 970 I paid around 100 ish iirc which is a bit for a 970 board )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darrath*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the custom water loops, and from what I've read here the CLCs aren't much better than something like the DH15. I got the Storm Trooper case specifically for these giant air coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will see what happens I guess. I'll aim for 4.5, and worst case I test my wife's 8350 and if it does better then I secretly swap it out with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She only plays WoW and Minecraft and indie games anyway. I may also need to work more on case airflow... Been testing things out over the past month and have dropped the socket temp from 56 to 52. This case un-modded doesn't have great airflow through the upper section sadly.
> 
> Again, thanks for the advice and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on a good motherboard for the 8350? Preferable something not too pricey, but decent with overclocking. I'd like to try to hit 5gz on air! (I'll modify my mini fridge to push cold air into the case if I have to!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let these people rain on your parade.5ghz on air is possible with the right equipment. These people have water on the brain and will try to dissuade you. I'm about the only airhead that passes through here and I say 5 on air is too possible.
> 
> I recently picked up an 8370 and am still seeing what it will do. Got it to 4.9 ghz on a GD80 multi only and the bios or something went wonky and I could go no farther.
> 
> So I put in the Sabertooth and am learning how to OC it. It is running at 4.9 ghz right now and I did some tinkering last night and touched 5 but couldn't get it stable. Will try again later after I learn how to make the bios do what I want it to do. Proof.
> 
> 
> 
> They said bumblebees couldn't fly too. I gotta paint some gold stripes on this case.
Click to expand...

Is not that we don't think it can be done. But our experience had shown it is unlikely you need a great chip. Used to be golden but now with these new yields I would consider it " a great chip "

And you need to cool down the vrms on the Sabertooth or you won't get it stable could you at that clock. Maybe. 5.. no it will be in the 100s ish ( without additional cooling)

Beyond that I need bios pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> NO there is a new, 990FX UD5 available too. I ain't interested in no 990X chipset. I want the full fat, 990FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, tom's hardware mentioned only the 990X UD3 motherboard, now that 990FX UD5 R5 sure looks like a really nice board there.
Click to expand...

It is just a ud5 with blue on the heat sink (D: I might be joking. ... might not )


----------



## 3DVu

Well, 5 GHZ on air is plausible, for fast benches only. I used to go up to 5 GHZ when I had my 212 EVO installed, those temps would skyrocket like hell, but for fast benchmarks it shouldn't have caused damage... I hope.

For 24/7 it may be plausible using an NH-D15, but it's still not enough for prime95 / AVX benches (depending on the VCore of your chip)


----------



## Mega Man

People have claimed fully stable 5ghz on 212... multiple times

But again we just saw a 5ghz air chip fully stressed ( stressed enough)


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> People have claimed fully stable 5ghz on 212... multiple times
> 
> But again we just saw a 5ghz air chip fully stressed ( stressed enough)


Fully stable on 5 GHZ? ON A 212?

Now that's what deserves to be called "BS of the year". On a 212 that chip gets up to 56 °C ON IDLE. There's no FX CPU capable of not doing that, because that's what they are... Powerful ovens. From great power comes great heat.


----------



## Darrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Fully stable on 5 GHZ? ON A 212?
> 
> Now that's what deserves to be called "BS of the year". On a 212 that chip gets up to 56 °C ON IDLE. There's no FX CPU capable of not doing that, because that's what they are... Powerful ovens. From great power comes great heat.


56C on IDLE? Uhh.. My wife's computer has the 212, and it doesn't even hit 56C on full load.

EDIT: Unless you mean overclocked, in which case... ignore me


----------



## mus1mus

There's a big difference in temps between a STOCK and a 5GHz CPU.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> What about the 990FXA-UD3 and the newer Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 R5? I was interested in the last one, but they say it's a bad board, any suggestion?


Mine does 5.0 + h100 with temps arround 60º IBT.

So yes, its possible to reach 5.0 on air.


----------



## Mega Man

i was able to look and it seems the new "ud3/5 r5" is just the newest mobo out, i think giga just wanted to get rid of crappy uefi bios ( ONLY TIME WILL TELL, i am guessing ) and as a "new" product they can

if they make a r5 ud7 might jump on it


----------



## Agent Smith1984

This stupid board won't boot my RAID O NOW......though it does see the stripe as functioning and healthyin the RAID UTILITY... ***
It also stopped detecting my storage drive which had my backup on it....

Wth?


----------



## Mega Man

RAID, without a real raid card, is just a really awesome ironic death ( of your data )


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> RAID, without a real raid card, is just a really awesome ironic death ( of your data )


You may be right, however,I was thankfully able to get it working, and am testing out the new cooling... Already have 4.8 20 pass stable, trying 4.9 now


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Worked like a charm... Just did 10 passes on maximum at 4.8 with 1.4v








core never broke 53c (and the as5 isn't even cured yet!) vrm never broke 63c, and socket never broke 70c.
I am really happy with this setup...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm... Just did 10 passes on maximum at 4.8 with 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core never broke 53c (and the as5 isn't even cured yet!) vrm never broke 63c, and socket never broke 70c.
> I am really happy with this setup...


So jelly here... To get 4.8 GHZ stable I need 1.55 V...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm... Just did 10 passes on maximum at 4.8 with 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core never broke 53c (and the as5 isn't even cured yet!) vrm never broke 63c, and socket never broke 70c.
> I am really happy with this setup...
> 
> 
> 
> So jelly here... To get 4.8 GHZ stable I need 1.55 V...
Click to expand...

Batch number?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Batch number?


1335PGN... I guess it is a really old chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Batch number?
> 
> 
> 
> 1335PGN... I guess it is a really old chip.
Click to expand...

And that is why it takes more voltage , post 1429 batches are lower leakage.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm... Just did 10 passes on maximum at 4.8 with 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core never broke 53c (and the as5 isn't even cured yet!) vrm never broke 63c, and socket never broke 70c.
> I am really happy with this setup...


4.8 GHz on 1.4 v? I need 1.425 v for 4.4 GHz!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Worked like a charm... Just did 10 passes on maximum at 4.8 with 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core never broke 53c (and the as5 isn't even cured yet!) vrm never broke 63c, and socket never broke 70c.
> I am really happy with this setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 GHz on 1.4 v? I need 1.425 v for 4.4 GHz!
Click to expand...

How about 1.4625V for 4950MHz? Including a 2700MHz CPU-NB @ 1.35V.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Batch number?
> 
> 
> 
> 1335PGN... I guess it is a really old chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is why it takes more voltage , post 1429 batches are lower leakage.
Click to expand...

Ya know cssorkinman, I think it started before that TBH this 8320 was 1411


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know cssorkinman, I think it started before that TBH this 8320 was 1411


Should I consider getting a new chip and actually sell this one? It is a really bad overclocker after all. And it refuses to get over 4.85 GHZ stable (even though, considering the voltage, it may be caused by the crappyness of the M5A97 EVO R2), ib fact anything over 1.56 V seems to cause constant freezes regardless of the situation. I wonder if it's because the notherboard can't handle such voltage


----------



## bbowseroctacore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guys. What are your typical firestrike physics scores with a good overclock? Strangest thing..... I'm doing as good or better than average in every bench I run,except firestrike, where I get a pitiful 8700 points physics at 4.7ghz?!? My x6 scored that..... Everything else looks great though.... Including the combined....(for an fx anyways :/ )
> 
> Also, what version of aida64 am I supposed to get to bench the RAM properly?


old score although one of my better physics scores

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2251949


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Batch number?
> 
> 
> 
> 1335PGN... I guess it is a really old chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is why it takes more voltage , post 1429 batches are lower leakage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know cssorkinman, I think it started before that TBH this 8320 was 1411
Click to expand...

I was referencing a post by the Stilt stating that batches later than 1429 are made after a change in the manufacturing process that resulted in lower leakage chips.

I would say that "generally" the chips made prior to 1429 the later the batch , the lower the leakage or that stable overclocks were closer to the VID than the earliest ones. 1235 to 1429 are the batches I've played with. Just my personal experiences however, ymmv.


----------



## Johan45

I was off a bit it was 1403. had to go back and check. I think the process improved which led them to the revision for the "e' series chips since they were seeing a better product off the line. ???


----------



## bbowseroctacore

would be nice to see some batch numbers compiled into a good and better list for future reference


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> would be nice to see some batch numbers compiled into a good and better list for future reference


I think you can go by what cssorkinman said. Anything after 1429 sshould be a lower leakage chip. Most of the newer CPUs that I have seen have been pretty consisten. Look at Agent Smith with the 8300. 4.8 is not bad for a sub $100 chip.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think you can go by what cssorkinman said. Anything after 1429 sshould be a lower leakage chip. Most of the newer CPUs that I have seen have been pretty consisten. Look at Agent Smith with the 8300. 4.8 is not bad for a sub $100 chip.


Yeah, and this thing isn't done yet.....

I am going to peg it out tonight.

I ran 9 passes of IBT last night @ 4.9GHz with 1.445v under load, it posted the tenth pass with a -02 but still said it failed the test, not sure why....

The problem for me is the motherboard. I have to run a really high idle voltage in order to counter the vdroop under load.
Doesn't really hurt anything other than idle temp and power draw I guess, since the load temp doesn't really suffer once the voltage drops.

I'm confident with a better board this chip will do 5GHz all day.
BTW, this LEPA AquaChanger 240mm is EXCELLENT!!!

Nicer than corsair units I've seen (brother had an H60, and an H100)....

I will do a review soon. Waiting for the AS5 to cure.
Even the initial temps are exceptional for CLC...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think you can go by what cssorkinman said. Anything after 1429 sshould be a lower leakage chip. Most of the newer CPUs that I have seen have been pretty consisten. Look at Agent Smith with the 8300. 4.8 is not bad for a sub $100 chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and this thing isn't done yet.....
> 
> I am going to peg it out tonight.
> 
> I ran 9 passes of IBT last night @ 4.9GHz with 1.445v under load, it posted the tenth pass with a -02 but still said it failed the test, not sure why....
> 
> The problem for me is the motherboard. I have to run a really high idle voltage in order to counter the vdroop under load.
> Doesn't really hurt anything other than idle temp and power draw I guess, since the load temp doesn't really suffer once the voltage drops.
> 
> I'm confident with a better board this chip will do 5GHz all day.
> BTW, this LEPA AquaChanger 240mm is EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> Nicer than corsair units I've seen (brother had an H60, and an H100)....
> 
> I will do a review soon. Waiting for the AS5 to cure.
> Even the initial temps are exceptional for CLC...
Click to expand...

Sounds like you're quite pleased overall. That's great even with a less than stellar board. If you want to do something about idle temps/volts. Here's a link to a decent guide for using offset voltage and power savings. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/738211-M5A99X-Evo-R2-0-Issue-radical-help?p=7563263&viewfull=1#post7563263


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like you're quite pleased overall. That's great even with a less than stellar board. If you want to do something about idle temps/volts. Here's a link to a decent guide for using offset voltage and power savings. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/738211-M5A99X-Evo-R2-0-Issue-radical-help?p=7563263&viewfull=1#post7563263


Awesome, I was actually going to try and find something like that after I get the final OC nailed down.

And yes, I am quite pleased indeed. I look at it like this; I dropped $99 on the CPU, $75 on the board, $80 on the AIO cooler, and $8 on the socket fan.
I then sold my X6 and board for $115 (could have gotten more, but figured selling an x6 at an ebay-high price was just ridiculous), and I sold my old AIO for $50.
That's about $100 out of pocket for the entire upgrade









If I can get a nice low voltage/temp/ and noise level at idle, and have this thing only ratchet up on demand, that would be great.

Thanks again!


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How about 1.4625V for 4950MHz? Including a 2700MHz CPU-NB @ 1.35V.


My cooling isn't that good to try that high a frequency.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anyone have a solid read on NB/HT scaling versus RAM speed/core speed on the vishera?

I know the NB won't climb like thuban, and I also know it's not quite as impactful, but I am wondering if there is a sweet spot for NB versus the overall core speed....

For example, my x6 @ 4.0GHz performed best with the NB at 2.8GHz, but at 4.2GHz, it liked 2.95~ better.

I am currently running 2600/2600 for NB and HT with 1.3v CPU-NB.
RAM is at 2133 (11-11-11-31).

I'll be tweaking the RAM last, since nailing down the lowest stable timings can be more timely than anything else....
For now I just want to get the most commonly used NB/HT combination for best performance stable, so I have a good test bed for dialing the RAM in.

My CPU core speed is at 4.8 right now, but I'm pretty sure I'll have 4.9+ tweaked solid by this evening


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone have a solid read on NB/HT scaling versus RAM speed/core speed on the vishera?
> 
> I know the NB won't climb like thuban, and I also know it's not quite as impactful, but I am wondering if there is a sweet spot for NB versus the overall core speed....
> 
> For example, my x6 @ 4.0GHz performed best with the NB at 2.8GHz, but at 4.2GHz, it liked 2.95~ better.
> 
> I am currently running 2600/2600 for NB and HT with 1.3v CPU-NB.
> RAM is at 2133 (11-11-11-31).
> 
> I'll be tweaking the RAM last, since nailing down the lowest stable timings can be more timely than anything else....
> For now I just want to get the most commonly used NB/HT combination for best performance stable, so I have a good test bed for dialing the RAM in.
> 
> My CPU core speed is at 4.8 right now, but I'm pretty sure I'll have 4.9+ tweaked solid by this evening


I noticed a small decrease in memory latency with higher NB clocks, but most of the job is acquired by a bump in CPU freq.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I noticed a small decrease in memory latency with higher NB clocks, but most of the job is acquired by a bump in CPU freq.


^this about sums up from what I have seen most likely due to the l3 cache latencies IIRC something that has plagued AMD for a wile and with the module arch


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, so basically 2600/2600 is a good spot to leave it at, regardless of the core or RAM speed?

I'm really digging how forgiving the vishera is.

Dialing in thuban to get best performance with CPU, NB, and RAM was like a frggin' engineering feat.....

These FX kind of just let you roll with what you land on, and the minor tweaks seem to have little impact.


----------



## Johan45

As long as the nb is faster than the ram you're fine. That FS result I posted yesterday of the HTPC, the NB is only at 2400. For the most part anyfaster is just causing more heat IMO. Mind you when I bench I crank it as high as possible but day to day use you won't "see" much of a difference between 24 and 2600 IMO. The biggest thing is making sure the voltage is set correctly. If you use AIDA64 benchmark you'll see a difference i the bench by changing voltages for the CPU_NB same as your ram . Too high is just as bad as too low.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As long as the nb is faster than the ram you're fine. That FS result I posted yesterday of the HTPC, the NB is only at 2400. For the most part anyfaster is just causing more heat IMO. Mind you when I bench I crank it as high as possible but day to day use you won't "see" much of a difference between 24 and 2600 IMO. The biggest thing is making sure the voltage is set correctly. If you use AIDA64 benchmark you'll see a difference i the bench by changing voltages for the CPU_NB same as your ram . Too high is just as bad as too low.


Hmm, good to know, cause 2400 is stable at 1.2v, and 2600 is stable on 1.3v.
I'd rather allocate that voltage/heat towards more core if I can.

I read that it is best to have the HT and the NB at the same speed..... any truth to that?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As long as the nb is faster than the ram you're fine. That FS result I posted yesterday of the HTPC, the NB is only at 2400. For the most part anyfaster is just causing more heat IMO. Mind you when I bench I crank it as high as possible but day to day use you won't "see" much of a difference between 24 and 2600 IMO. The biggest thing is making sure the voltage is set correctly. If you use AIDA64 benchmark you'll see a difference i the bench by changing voltages for the CPU_NB same as your ram . Too high is just as bad as too low.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, good to know, cause 2400 is stable at 1.2v, and 2600 is stable on 1.3v.
> I'd rather allocate that voltage/heat towards more core if I can.
> 
> I read that it is best to have the HT and the NB at the same speed..... any truth to that?
Click to expand...

If there's a performance difference it's very slight and not something I really noticed. I did notice in one benchmark (only one I tested) while messing with high HT speeds that it seemed to have best performance when the HT and NB were 2 steps apart. but like I said it was a slight difference and nothing that would make a noticeable difference.
EDIT: here's a link but like I said it was limited testing http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7654712&viewfull=1#post7654712


----------



## miklkit

Well I hit 5 ghz but it is ruff. Pics in the Sabertooth thread.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If there's a performance difference it's very slight and not something I really noticed. I did notice in one benchmark (only one I tested) while messing with high HT speeds that it seemed to have best performance when the HT and NB were 2 steps apart. but like I said it was a slight difference and nothing that would make a noticeable difference.
> EDIT: here's a link but like I said it was limited testing http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7654712&viewfull=1#post7654712


That's not exactly true, games benefit from an higher NB, sure, it is 1-2 FPS at best, but the more, the merrier! (Until it's plausible, at least)


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If there's a performance difference it's very slight and not something I really noticed. I did notice in one benchmark (only one I tested) while messing with high HT speeds that it seemed to have best performance when the HT and NB were 2 steps apart. but like I said it was a slight difference and nothing that would make a noticeable difference.
> EDIT: here's a link but like I said it was limited testing http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7654712&viewfull=1#post7654712
> 
> 
> 
> That's not exactly true, games benefit from an higher NB, sure, it is 1-2 FPS at best, but the more, the merrier! (Until it's plausible, at least)
Click to expand...

But the only time you would "see" it is if you had an underpowered card trying to run with max eye candy. Typically those kind of gains won't change the gameplay much if at all. Also this was the big part of my implication. IF you can drop the NB a bit save the heat and pulll a bit more core speed out of it which has the higher advantage ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I dunno, I've been digging a little, and the NB just seems to affect benchmarks more than anything else.
I'm not going to focus on the NB that much at this point.

From what I'm seeing, the core and RAM speed/timings are going to get me the most gains.
I will use 2400NB as a baseline number to test with. Once I find the best CPU/RAM settings with that, I'll give it a little push back to 2600 and see if it likes it.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> But the only time you would "see" it is if you had an underpowered card trying to run with max eye candy. Typically those kind of gains won't change the gameplay much if at all. Also this was the big part of my implication. IF you can drop the NB a bit save the heat and pulll a bit more core speed out of it which has the higher advantage ?


Seems plausible to me, since he seems to have a fine overclocker.

In my case though, the NB is the only advantage I can get when I am at 4.83 GHZ.


----------



## Johan45

Just don't confuse benchmarks with gaming or everyday use of a PC. I have my HTPC running at slightly over 4.7G, 2400 NB and 1600 Cl9 on the ram. With one GTX 770 I can play FarCry 4 on very high settings and it looks beautiful. When I play sometimes it runs for hours on end the last thing I want is for it to overheat. I can push it further sure but do I need too. This is what I'm trying to say.
Benchmarks take only a few minutes to run and yes I want that machined cranked to the t**s so that I can beat everyone else. That's just not realistic for a day to day set-up. This result is with 2x770GTXs In FarCry there still seems to be issues with SLI and Win8.1 I think. but as you can see the physics is a fine score reguardless of the slower NB and memory.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

The question for me won't be how far it will clock, but how much do I have to give up to get it there.

I'm not going to give up 1.5v for 4.9~ if I can get 4.8 on 1.4v, but I _would_ give up 1.5v if I could get a 24/7 5GHz out of it









Based on the gains I've gotten from 4.6 to 4.8, I can only imagine that this thing really comes alive at 5GHz.
I mean, to be honest, it was as if it completely woke up once I got to 4.8, so it's good to see some scaling still present, even though it's a highly diminished return from power usage (though not as bad with these chips apparently).


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Question. 100MHz CPU vs 400MHz NB. In detail 5GHz CPU, 2200MHz NB vs 4.9GHz CPU vs 2600MHz NB. Which do you think would provide a bigger boost for gaming. Obviously both will be small.

Just saw the 970A Krait for the first time. Like the look but seems to be only 4 phases for the CPU Power Phase/Delivery.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The question for me won't be how far it will clock, but how much do I have to give up to get it there.
> 
> I'm not going to give up 1.5v for 4.9~ if I can get 4.8 on 1.4v, but I _would_ give up 1.5v if I could get a 24/7 5GHz out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the gains I've gotten from 4.6 to 4.8, I can only imagine that this thing really comes alive at 5GHz.
> I mean, to be honest, it was as if it completely woke up once I got to 4.8, so it's good to see some scaling still present, even though it's a highly diminished return from power usage (though not as bad with these chips apparently).


Yeah, when they can, those chips SHINE at 5 GHZ, plus, they seem to age FAR better than their Intel counterparts (aka I5 XXXXY).

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to see the "old" FX chips as a renovated choice for DX12 gamers


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Question. 100MHz CPU vs 400MHz NB. In detail 5GHz CPU, 2200MHz NB vs 4.9GHz CPU vs 2600MHz NB. Which do you think would provide a bigger boost for gaming. Obviously both will be small.
> 
> Just saw the 970A Krait for the first time. Like the look but seems to be only 4 phases for the CPU Power Phase/Delivery.


CPU, no question. CPU-NB hardly does anything on FX chips. I have noticed however, that overclocking the CPU-NB on FX chips does not heat up the core as much as it did on Phenom chips. Go with the CPU speed, unless those extra 100MHz are heating up your core too much or they need insane amounts of volts compared to the bump in CPU-NB.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> CPU, no question. CPU-NB hardly does anything on FX chips. I have noticed however, that overclocking the CPU-NB on FX chips does not heat up the core as much as it did on Phenom chips. Go with the CPU speed, unless those extra 100MHz are heating up your core too much or they need insane amounts of volts compared to the bump in CPU-NB.


This!

Testing new settings now, and the proof is in the pudding.









Think about it this way; you get that 100MHz on 8 threads, you get that 400MHz of NB on a single IMC, and the IMC on the FX, seems to already demonstrate enough bandwidth in stock form (unlike thuban, that had a much weaker IMC), to handle RAM clocked as high, or almost as high as it is.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> CPU, no question. CPU-NB hardly does anything on FX chips. I have noticed however, that overclocking the CPU-NB on FX chips does not heat up the core as much as it did on Phenom chips. Go with the CPU speed, unless those extra 100MHz are heating up your core too much or they need insane amounts of volts compared to the bump in CPU-NB.


I agree that CPU/NB voltage doesn't heat up that much. I only need 1.25v for 2600MHZ though. I tried 5GHz with 2200MHz NB but with offset voltage, high LLC it's a bit harder to get it stable and the max temp hit 70.5C on IBT Max 50. The best I can do is use FSB to get 4.9GHz as high as possible while being stable.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I agree that CPU/NB voltage doesn't heat up that much. I only need 1.25v for 2600MHZ though. I tried 5GHz with 2200MHz NB but with offset voltage, high LLC it's a bit harder to get it stable and the max temp hit 70.5C on IBT Max 50. The best I can do is use FSB to get 4.9GHz as high as possible while being stable.


Well, NB should be considered only when using a lower-end, air cooler (212 EVO, anyone?)

In that case, even the slightest NB overclock can cause up to 6 °C more heat, which makes a difference, since the 212 EVO is oversized crap.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> RAID, without a real raid card, is just a really awesome ironic death ( of your data )
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, however,I was thankfully able to get it working, and am testing out the new cooling... Already have 4.8 20 pass stable, trying 4.9 now
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know cssorkinman, I think it started before that TBH this 8320 was 1411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I consider getting a new chip and actually sell this one? It is a really bad overclocker after all. And it refuses to get over 4.85 GHZ stable (even though, considering the voltage, it may be caused by the crappyness of the M5A97 EVO R2), ib fact anything over 1.56 V seems to cause constant freezes regardless of the situation. I wonder if it's because the notherboard can't handle such voltage
Click to expand...

Budget parts = budget results... which part of yours is budget??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone have a solid read on NB/HT scaling versus RAM speed/core speed on the vishera?
> 
> I know the NB won't climb like thuban, and I also know it's not quite as impactful, but I am wondering if there is a sweet spot for NB versus the overall core speed....
> 
> For example, my x6 @ 4.0GHz performed best with the NB at 2.8GHz, but at 4.2GHz, it liked 2.95~ better.
> 
> I am currently running 2600/2600 for NB and HT with 1.3v CPU-NB.
> RAM is at 2133 (11-11-11-31).
> 
> I'll be tweaking the RAM last, since nailing down the lowest stable timings can be more timely than anything else....
> For now I just want to get the most commonly used NB/HT combination for best performance stable, so I have a good test bed for dialing the RAM in.
> 
> My CPU core speed is at 4.8 right now, but I'm pretty sure I'll have 4.9+ tweaked solid by this evening


its not that simple, depend on ram, board and chip, no one will be able to tell you exactly what to set,,, only where to start and usually in the same area of town if you follow my meaning.,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just don't confuse benchmarks with gaming or everyday use of a PC. *I have my HTPC running at slightly over 4.7G, 2400 NB and 1600 Cl9 on the ram.* With one GTX 770 I can play FarCry 4 on very high settings and it looks beautiful. When I play sometimes it runs for hours on end the last thing I want is for it to overheat. I can push it further sure but do I need too. This is what I'm trying to say.
> Benchmarks take only a few minutes to run and yes I want that machined cranked to the t**s so that I can beat everyone else. That's just not realistic for a day to day set-up. This result is with 2x770GTXs In FarCry there still seems to be issues with SLI and Win8.1 I think. but as you can see the physics is a fine score reguardless of the slower NB and memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the Bolded and Highlighted part is what you need to take out of this. @ others not johan.

for 1600/cl9 more then 2400mhz would be a waste.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Question. 100MHz CPU vs 400MHz NB. In detail 5GHz CPU, 2200MHz NB vs 4.9GHz CPU vs 2600MHz NB. Which do you think would provide a bigger boost for gaming. Obviously both will be small.
> 
> Just saw the 970A Krait for the first time. Like the look but seems to be only 4 phases for the CPU Power Phase/Delivery.


you are forgetting major factors here.. FSB, Ram, these have a large effect.. there is no equation to really help you but the equation to figure out mem timings

https://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/ddr3-memory-timings-explained
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Question. 100MHz CPU vs 400MHz NB. In detail 5GHz CPU, 2200MHz NB vs 4.9GHz CPU vs 2600MHz NB. Which do you think would provide a bigger boost for gaming. Obviously both will be small.
> 
> Just saw the 970A Krait for the first time. Like the look but seems to be only 4 phases for the CPU Power Phase/Delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU, no question. CPU-NB hardly does anything on FX chips. I have noticed however, that overclocking the CPU-NB on FX chips does not heat up the core as much as it did on Phenom chips. Go with the CPU speed, unless those extra 100MHz are heating up your core too much or they need insane amounts of volts compared to the bump in CPU-NB.
Click to expand...

o.0 uh huh...


----------



## Johan45

Thanks for the backup melcar







You too Flail, I just saw that you posted. I was outside getting some "fresh" air ha ha








I wasn't saying don't do it but it's second choice after core speed.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget parts = budget results... which part of yours is budget??


Well, I guess the biggest problem should be the motherboard, which doesn't handle very well anything over 1.57 V, but in reality the problem is my CPU, which needs WAY too much voltage to get stable (1.55 V on High LLC for 4.83 GHz is unacceptable).

Which is why I'm selling my CPU to buy a new one, hoping that my post-1429 CPU will be far better than my 1335 CPU.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks for the backup melcar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too Flail, I just saw that you posted. *I was outside getting some "fresh" air* ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying don't do it but it's second choice after core speed.


its getting nice out there..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget parts = budget results... which part of yours is budget??
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess the biggest problem should be the motherboard, which doesn't handle very well anything over 1.57 V, but in reality the problem is my CPU, which needs WAY too much voltage to get stable (1.55 V on High LLC for 4.83 GHz is unacceptable).
> 
> Which is why I'm selling my CPU to buy a new one, hoping that my post-1429 CPU will be far better than my 1335 CPU.
Click to expand...

1.55v high llc isn't that bad btw...



You'd also be surprise what a good board can do for a "dud" chip










Spoiler: Batch #!


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.55v high llc isn't that bad btw...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd also be surprise what a good board can do for a "dud" chip


As much as it may sound ridicolous, I'm not willing to buy another board, not until I get a better chip at least.

A good board can certainly help stabilize my chip, but won't do miracles, and this chip needs one.

Anyway, I'm already selling it for €120, and I'm planning to switch it for an FX-8320 for €154, in hope to get better results (Can't get any worse than this, if you ask me...)


----------



## Johan45

One thing I found with the newer chips, they really aren't any easier on a board than the older ones. They just do it at less voltage.
Just FYI my original 8350 needed volts just like that one does or worse. But man with the right cooling it could run some crazy clocks. This is a pic of the poor old thing. I killed it BTW, long story.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One thing I found with the newer chips, they really aren't any easier on a board than the older ones. They just do it at less voltage.
> Just FYI my original 8350 needed volts just like that one does or worse. But man with the right cooling it could run some crazy clocks. This is a pic of the poor old thing. I killed it BTW, long story.


I guess chips abide to Ohm's law, am I right? Since they need less voltage, they need more current.

May your old chip RIP.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One thing I found with the newer chips, they really aren't any easier on a board than the older ones. They just do it at less voltage.
> Just FYI my original 8350 needed volts just like that one does or worse. But man with the right cooling it could run some crazy clocks. This is a pic of the poor old thing. I killed it BTW, long story.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess chips abide to Ohm's law, am I right? Since they need less voltage, they need more current.
> 
> May your old chip RIP.
Click to expand...

Well put and that' how I see it any way.


----------



## CravinR1

I currently own a 8350 + 990fxa-ud3p + h80i









8310 + 970a-ud3p + hyper 212+ EVO


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are forgetting major factors here.. FSB, Ram, these have a large effect.. there is no equation to really help you but the equation to figure out mem timings


Not sure what you're trying to tell me. My question or the one you quoted was just about the direct comparison of 5GHz w/ 2200MHz NB vs 4.9GHz w/ 2600MHz NB in games. Both will have RAM at 2133MHz and the timing will be 9-10-10-25. FSB stays at 200 for both. After asking that question I went and tried 2200MHz NB and 5GHz CPU but problem is CPU passes 70C Core sometime during the IBT AVX Max 50 Run and also fails. Now I will be doing what we call FSB OCing. Goal with this is to keep RAM/NB/HT close to what I have set normally (2133,2600,2600) while having CPU as close to 5GHz while being stable. Only way to tell direct difference between 5GHz vs 4.9GHz is to do several game benchmarks for each game I play and then average out all the numbers.


----------



## Melcar

100MHz won't make a big defference in games or even benchmarks. FX chips need rather large bumps in CPU frecuencies to gain significant performance increases (I say 200MHz and up). If those extra MHz are causing instability and crazy temps., then I say focus on other parts like the NB or core clock ("fsb" overclocking).


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> 100MHz won't make a big defference in games or even benchmarks. FX chips need rather large bumps in CPU frecuencies to gain significant performance increases (I say 200MHz and up). If those extra MHz are causing instability and crazy temps., then I say focus on other parts like the NB or core clock ("fsb" overclocking).


That's my plan. Got my spreadsheet ready and time to test the ones I think will work best. Last time I tried my luck couldn't really do much above 240 FSP. 226 seems like a good starting point this time.


----------



## chrisjames61

Johan, do you still have those radiators hanging out the window?


----------



## Johan45

It's getting too warm for that . Now they're in a freezer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone have a solid read on NB/HT scaling versus RAM speed/core speed on the vishera?
> 
> I know the NB won't climb like thuban, and I also know it's not quite as impactful, but I am wondering if there is a sweet spot for NB versus the overall core speed....
> 
> For example, my x6 @ 4.0GHz performed best with the NB at 2.8GHz, but at 4.2GHz, it liked 2.95~ better.
> 
> I am currently running 2600/2600 for NB and HT with 1.3v CPU-NB.
> RAM is at 2133 (11-11-11-31).
> 
> I'll be tweaking the RAM last, since nailing down the lowest stable timings can be more timely than anything else....
> For now I just want to get the most commonly used NB/HT combination for best performance stable, so I have a good test bed for dialing the RAM in.
> 
> My CPU core speed is at 4.8 right now, but I'm pretty sure I'll have 4.9+ tweaked solid by this evening


you keep asking and we keep saying, there really are no NOTICEABLE gains day to day maybe 1-2 fps, mainly for benching or using higher speed ram
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so basically 2600/2600 is a good spot to leave it at, regardless of the core or RAM speed?
> 
> I'm really digging how forgiving the vishera is.
> 
> Dialing in thuban to get best performance with CPU, NB, and RAM was like a frggin' engineering feat.....
> 
> These FX kind of just let you roll with what you land on, and the minor tweaks seem to have little impact.


2400/2600 or 2600/2600, i use 2700 because my memory is slightly better which helps with what i do
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As long as the nb is faster than the ram you're fine. That FS result I posted yesterday of the HTPC, the NB is only at 2400. For the most part anyfaster is just causing more heat IMO. Mind you when I bench I crank it as high as possible but day to day use you won't "see" much of a difference between 24 and 2600 IMO. The biggest thing is making sure the voltage is set correctly. If you use AIDA64 benchmark you'll see a difference i the bench by changing voltages for the CPU_NB same as your ram . Too high is just as bad as too low.


key
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Question. 100MHz CPU vs 400MHz NB. In detail 5GHz CPU, 2200MHz NB vs 4.9GHz CPU vs 2600MHz NB. Which do you think would provide a bigger boost for gaming. Obviously both will be small.
> 
> Just saw the 970A Krait for the first time. Like the look but seems to be only 4 phases for the CPU Power Phase/Delivery.


i wanna see their new 990fxa gaming !~ on this page the link is non working..l. and nothing is to be found

http://event.msicomputer.com/usb3-1/


----------



## cssorkinman

These things run pretty cool when not pushed









3 hours of gaming/etc. no fans...lol


----------



## mus1mus

With manufacturers updating the 990FX their line-ups....

Are we to expect new wave of FX line-ups for before they come up with something new?









Edit:
In other news, someone actually did this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390965/sponsorship-what-is-a-sponsored-case-mod-and-what-do-i-need-to-do/0_50


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wanna see their new 990fxa gaming !~ on this page the link is non working..l. and nothing is to be found
> 
> http://event.msicomputer.com/usb3-1/


Yeah the 990FXA-Gaming is the mobo I'm more interested in to see how it is. I haven't read much about it on the web yet so I guess MSI is not ready share it to the world yet.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah the 990FXA-Gaming is the mobo I'm more interested in to see how it is. I haven't read much about it on the web yet so I guess MSI is not ready share it to the world yet.


I was interested in that 970A SLI Krait, until I noticed it had only a 4+1 VRM phase (or at least it seems to have).

I wonder why they haven't put much photo of the 990FXA-Gaming yet...


----------



## Mega Man

@ 4+1


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 4+1




Looks 4+1 to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With manufacturers updating the 990FX their line-ups....
> 
> Are we to expect new wave of FX line-ups for before they come up with something new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> In other news, someone actually did this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390965/sponsorship-what-is-a-sponsored-case-mod-and-what-do-i-need-to-do/0_50


Doubtful, I would love to see some Steamroller FX chips after playing with this 7850k but i don't think it will happen.

Hmmm, i don't think my build applies to that so I'm ok


----------



## Alastair

SO HARD NOT TO BUY 290! MUST WAIT FOR 3XX SERIES! ARRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> SO HARD NOT TO BUY 290! MUST WAIT FOR 3XX SERIES! ARRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh well. Pick 3 of them! And sell them when the 390 comes out.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh well. Pick 3 of them! And sell them when the 390 comes out.


I snagged up two and they eat games for lunch...150 to 200 fps at 1080p at least with games that support crossfire....one game that is aggravating though it's supposedly advanced warfare supports crossfire yet disabling crossfire nets me much better performance go figure...but I only play the zombie mode.


----------



## Tasm

Anyone tested this beauty:

Biostar TA970 Plus

6+1 phases (it seems so), very inexpensive...


----------



## DigDeep

Isnt that 8+1

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/biostar-ta970-plus-amd-motherboard,28707.html


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Anyone tested this beauty:
> 
> Biostar TA970 Plus
> 
> 6+1 phases (it seems so), very inexpensive...


I see 8 phases in the CPU power section. But why would they put a piano on the heatsink? Why? It's ugly as sin.

And what is it with most of the motherboard manufactures lately. They haven't put how many passes the boards have in the specifications pages. MSI Asus and now Biostar are not listing how many phases the board has.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I see 8 phases in the CPU power section. But why would they put a piano on the heatsink? Why? It's ugly as sin.
> 
> And what is it with most of the motherboard manufactures lately. They haven't put how many passes the boards have in the specifications pages. MSI Asus and now Biostar are not listing how many phases the board has.


Arent you looking at the heatsink?it gives that ilusion, if you watch closer you will see 7 phases.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

@Johan45

Thanks for the info on the offset stuff!

I am now setup on a balanced power usage in Windows 8.1, and offset voltage to run at overclocked speeds on demand.

My P states work out to be like this (as reported in CPU-ID):

1) 1400MHz @ 0.88V
2) 1900MHz @ 0.96v
3) 2400MHz @ 1.104v
4) 2900MHz @ 1.18v
5) 4800MHz @ 1.392v

RAM @ 2133MHz CL10-11-11-30-40 on 1.7v
NB @ 2400MHz
CPU-NB @ 1.2v
HTT @ 2600MHz with auto voltage










This has given me great power savings during general use, as I normally just see the cores floating between 1400 and 2400MHz (haven't noticed any slow downs at all) and it still ramps up to 4.8 during program execution, and stays there during loads. Surfing on flash/object heavy sites seems to like to hover between 2400 and 2900MHz....

I played with 5GHz last night, and had it seemingly stable, but the problem is, in order to run 5GHz, I have to run it all the time, because the voltage offset stops at 150mv on this board, and I would need at least a 200mv offset to allow it get to 5GHz with CnQ enabled.

It's just not worth running 1.55v (1.465v under load due to lack off LLC) for 5GHz, 100% of the time, when I can get much quieter, cooler, and more power efficient idle/mild load experience with CnQ, and still ramp up to 4.8GHz @ 1.392v when gaming.

I will do some benches tonight at 5GHz+ just to say I did.... I mean, why wouldn't you right?








Hell, CB R15 gave me 798 points @ 5GHz last night, which I thought was pretty good









But as far as 24/7, I'm leaving it at 4.8GHz 2400/2600, and calling it a rap.

Thanks to everyone else who also contributed helpful advise!

I will be working on my review of the LEPA AquaChanger 240 today, so look out for that soon!
Spoiler..... it's got to be the best value on an AIO there is right now, period!


----------



## Tasm

How much did you pay for that Lepa?

Nice result...superb value!


----------



## Johan45

No probs AgentSmith, that's why I hang out in places like this. Just spreading the wealth.








That offset is pretty handy and will really save on heat in your system also allows it to run pretty quiet when you're just monkeying about.


----------



## jclafi

Great results Agent Smith !

Such amazing 4.800Mhz overclock with those voltages ! My FX-8350 is very Power Hungry, with +0.225v over stock volts to get a FULL STABLE 4.700Mhz...

Right now i´m trying to overclock my 990FX BUS also... My target is 237Mhz BUS Speed with 1880RAM and 4.7000Mhz CPU.

Seems to me that overclock the BUS also is very good for performance, notice games loading faster and lower memory latency !

Grats !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Thanks for the info on the offset stuff!
> 
> I am now setup on a balanced power usage in Windows 8.1, and offset voltage to run at overclocked speeds on demand.
> 
> My P states work out to be like this (as reported in CPU-ID):
> 
> 1) 1400MHz @ 0.88V
> 2) 1900MHz @ 0.96v
> 3) 2400MHz @ 1.104v
> 4) 2900MHz @ 1.18v
> 5) 4800MHz @ 1.392v
> 
> RAM @ 2133MHz CL10-11-11-30-40 on 1.7v
> NB @ 2400MHz
> CPU-NB @ 1.2v
> HTT @ 2600MHz with auto voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has given me great power savings during general use, as I normally just see the cores floating between 1400 and 2400MHz (haven't noticed any slow downs at all) and it still ramps up to 4.8 during program execution, and stays there during loads. Surfing on flash/object heavy sites seems to like to hover between 2400 and 2900MHz....
> 
> I played with 5GHz last night, and had it seemingly stable, but the problem is, in order to run 5GHz, I have to run it all the time, because the voltage offset stops at 150mv on this board, and I would need at least a 200mv offset to allow it get to 5GHz with CnQ enabled.
> 
> It's just not worth running 1.55v (1.465v under load due to lack off LLC) for 5GHz, 100% of the time, when I can get much quieter, cooler, and more power efficient idle/mild load experience with CnQ, and still ramp up to 4.8GHz @ 1.392v when gaming.
> 
> I will do some benches tonight at 5GHz+ just to say I did.... I mean, why wouldn't you right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, CB R15 gave me 798 points @ 5GHz last night, which I thought was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as 24/7, I'm leaving it at 4.8GHz 2400/2600, and calling it a rap.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else who also contributed helpful advise!
> 
> I will be working on my review of the LEPA AquaChanger 240 today, so look out for that soon!
> Spoiler..... it's got to be the best value on an AIO there is right now, period!


----------



## jclafi

Here some old Multi (vry little BUS) overclock pics... It was the first overclock i made with this combo... Just CPU Multi !

But i told myself: "Be a man and overclock hard this BUS !"

With BUS overclock i got much higher temps ! Stuck in 4.7Ghz right now... BUS 235Mhz .... H.T around 3000Mhz and N.B 2550Mhz.

Rock Solid with 12 hours ORTHOS + PRIME + Super Pi(good to find memory/cpu problems) tests !

Later i return with some benchs Multi vs BUS overclock ! But my temps are killing me ! And my PC room is air conditioned ! D=

Notice that my 4.7Ghz BUS overclock is as fast as the CPU Multi 4.9Ghz overclock ! Great man !

Se ya guys !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> SPEC:
> AMD FX-8350
> Gigabyte GA-990 FXA UD5
> nVIDIA GTX260 216 SLI Dual Slot
> LG DVD BLU RAY
> Cooler Master Storm Scout
> Corsair Vengeance 1688 10-10-10-26 CR2
> Seagate 1TB 7200RPM 32 MB SATA III
> ThermalRight Ultra 120
> Corsair TX-850W
> 
> Got my FX-3850 some years back and now i started messing with clocks... Daily overclock...
> 
> Ended with CPU FSB 211.00, RAM 1688, cpu 4959 with loads of volts !
> 
> CPU: Stock + 0.285v
> N.B: +0.15v
> RAM: +0.15v
> 
> Some bench tests below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Chip !
> 
> Runs FAR CRY Blood Dragon and Crysis 1/2 at 60°c with conditioned ambient and ThermalRight Ultra 120. Custom 120 MM FAN @ 2300RPM added.
> 
> AMD FX ROCKS !


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, I've barely touched the base clock to be honest.

I did a little testing at 23x209 for 4.8GHz with 2500MHz NB/HT but it bumped my RAM just far enough past 2200MHz to stop me from running CL10 stable, so I just stuck with the multi method.

There are so many different combinations of multies, base clocks, and RAM dividers/timings to try, but I just wanted to dive into benching and gaming as soon as I could, with the highest clocks I could sensibly obtain.

I'm sure I'll have some boredom to conquer one of these coming nights, and try some different things with the FSB though.

I'm uber happy with the voltage I'm using for 4.8GHz though. This chip is a little monster for $99, sadly I don't see them on TIger Direct anymore.... not sure why?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ive got a couple questions I think you fine geniuses can answer (buttering up complete) anyway...do temperatures of cpu/socket affect how the llc delivers power under load? (im thinking not but) the reason I ask is I noticed during gaming the cpu wasnt peaking at 1.524 as it had done previously while stressing and gaming...it maxed at 1.512...now on to the real reason I ask this...I've been getting random lockups...temps are wonderful under 55c core no matter what I throw at it (except call of duty loading maps...then im thinking is false read)...gpu temps are great never breaking 55c either...I can still hear sounds and even use teamspeak while video and all controls keyboard and mouse gamepad etc...so is not a hard lock but it does require a power down via button or reset button...im assuming this is video card/driver related as it only happens under fullscreen 3d mode...but I happened to notice the cpu voltage wasn't peaking like it did before...literally the only thing that changed was adding the cooling...and of course stupid Windows updates...any thoughts? I haven't yet had time to reinstall drivers etc but thought I'd ask


----------



## richardbb85

finally got the 8320E with gigabyte ud 3 installed, stock speed the CPU feels kinda sluggish....hopefully an overclock will help a little bit. my old i3 3100 definitely felt smoother.

8320E
gigabyte ud3
128gb SSD
gigabyte gt 740 (i only watch hd movies/youtube/and play minimal games)


----------



## mus1mus

0.012 swing aint that bad. The only board that could produce a solid flat VCore has been my kitty. With the right LLC settings and VCore switching freq of course.

It should be a GPU issue. Happens on me with the MSI 290 Bios. Tried different Bioses and ended up with the PTs. Solid as rock now.


----------



## Johan45

The voltage thing is likely just that it wasn't required. I can see this in P95 blend different tests will hit different voltages based on CPU load. You particular issue at the moment is a GFX thing. Most likely driver related. If you have the cards overclocked then run them at stock and see if the problem persists. If it does then clean and reload drivers would be my first course of action. I get the same thing when pushing my cards too hard. I actually destroyed windows last night with a driver crash.


----------



## jclafi

Very true the number of combinations of Multies, Base Clocks, Voltages and Memory Timmings/Dividers is incredible high and difficult a lot to understand what need to be done to extract maximum performance !

Those FX chips are by far the most underrated PC parts i ever came across ! All over the world those AMD parts had terrible reviews and sintetic benchs, but even so the performance/price ratio is very good !

For me my FX-8350 have never let me down, running with great performance my favorite games, applications and sintetic benchs.

The 'low' IPC (compared with Intel last generation) could be a problem in older games and applications, but i actually have very few of them.

Also after overclock my CPU (I stayed on stock clocks for two years) my RIG bacame a truly monster ! And cheap too !

Perhaps with an 'E' version i could even go further on clocks.

I know Intel is faster on a number of applications but also expensive on the performance parts...

As i said my FX chip never let me down on any game or application.

A must buy part for any budget RIG !

And that´s my case !

Also, the performance of my AMD FX under overclock is equal/better than first generation of i7 CPU´s on most cases! Only loses on high IPC (Single Thread) aplications...

So that´s great value !

=D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I've barely touched the base clock to be honest.
> 
> I did a little testing at 23x209 for 4.8GHz with 2500MHz NB/HT but it bumped my RAM just far enough past 2200MHz to stop me from running CL10 stable, so I just stuck with the multi method.
> 
> There are so many different combinations of multies, base clocks, and RAM dividers/timings to try, but I just wanted to dive into benching and gaming as soon as I could, with the highest clocks I could sensibly obtain.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have some boredom to conquer one of these coming nights, and try some different things with the FSB though.
> 
> I'm uber happy with the voltage I'm using for 4.8GHz though. This chip is a little monster for $99, sadly I don't see them on TIger Direct anymore.... not sure why?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I see 8 phases in the CPU power section. But why would they put a piano on the heatsink? Why? It's ugly as sin.
> 
> And what is it with most of the motherboard manufactures lately. They haven't put how many passes the boards have in the specifications pages. MSI Asus and now Biostar are not listing how many phases the board has.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent you looking at the heatsink?it gives that ilusion, if you watch closer you will see 7 phases.
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure I saw 8 capacitors and 8 chokes on the CPU side.

Edit looked again and 8 capacitors and 7 chokes.

also non of the SATA ports are 90 degree. Blegh!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Thanks for the info on the offset stuff!
> 
> I am now setup on a balanced power usage in Windows 8.1, and offset voltage to run at overclocked speeds on demand.
> 
> My P states work out to be like this (as reported in CPU-ID):
> 
> 1) 1400MHz @ 0.88V
> 2) 1900MHz @ 0.96v
> 3) 2400MHz @ 1.104v
> 4) 2900MHz @ 1.18v
> 5) 4800MHz @ 1.392v
> 
> RAM @ 2133MHz CL10-11-11-30-40 on 1.7v
> NB @ 2400MHz
> CPU-NB @ 1.2v
> HTT @ 2600MHz with auto voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has given me great power savings during general use, as I normally just see the cores floating between 1400 and 2400MHz (haven't noticed any slow downs at all) and it still ramps up to 4.8 during program execution, and stays there during loads. Surfing on flash/object heavy sites seems to like to hover between 2400 and 2900MHz....
> 
> I played with 5GHz last night, and had it seemingly stable, but the problem is, in order to run 5GHz, I have to run it all the time, because the voltage offset stops at 150mv on this board, and I would need at least a 200mv offset to allow it get to 5GHz with CnQ enabled.
> 
> It's just not worth running 1.55v (1.465v under load due to lack off LLC) for 5GHz, 100% of the time, when I can get much quieter, cooler, and more power efficient idle/mild load experience with CnQ, and still ramp up to 4.8GHz @ 1.392v when gaming.
> 
> I will do some benches tonight at 5GHz+ just to say I did.... I mean, why wouldn't you right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, CB R15 gave me 798 points @ 5GHz last night, which I thought was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as 24/7, I'm leaving it at 4.8GHz 2400/2600, and calling it a rap.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else who also contributed helpful advise!
> 
> I will be working on my review of the LEPA AquaChanger 240 today, so look out for that soon!
> Spoiler..... it's got to be the best value on an AIO there is right now, period!


Instead of shooting for the big Five-O why don't you settle for a middle ground like 4.9 or 4.95?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I see 8 phases in the CPU power section. But why would they put a piano on the heatsink? Why? It's ugly as sin.
> 
> And what is it with most of the motherboard manufactures lately. They haven't put how many passes the boards have in the specifications pages. MSI Asus and now Biostar are not listing how many phases the board has.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent you looking at the heatsink?it gives that ilusion, if you watch closer you will see 7 phases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure I saw 8 capacitors and 8 chokes on the CPU side.
Click to expand...

I haven't looked but the 8 caps usually is 6+2 or 6+1+1


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I see 8 phases in the CPU power section. But why would they put a piano on the heatsink? Why? It's ugly as sin.
> 
> And what is it with most of the motherboard manufactures lately. They haven't put how many passes the boards have in the specifications pages. MSI Asus and now Biostar are not listing how many phases the board has.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent you looking at the heatsink?it gives that ilusion, if you watch closer you will see 7 phases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure I saw 8 capacitors and 8 chokes on the CPU side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't looked but the 8 caps usually is 6+2 or 6+1+1
Click to expand...

Sometimes. But usually the +2 for the DRAM can be easily found near the DIMM slots.

Example. My board is advertised as 6+2+2. 6 CPU, 2 DRAM and 2 Northbridge.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Instead of shooting for the big Five-O why don't you settle for a middle ground like 4.9 or 4.95?


Where's the fun in that? I got that by accident! Five-O is proving difficult tho.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Instead of shooting for the big Five-O why don't you settle for a middle ground like 4.9 or 4.95?
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the fun in that? I got that by accident! Five-O is proving difficult tho.
Click to expand...

Cause that is what I had to settle for! 50MHz shy of the big one at 4.95GHz.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The voltage thing is likely just that it wasn't required. I can see this in P95 blend different tests will hit different voltages based on CPU load. You particular issue at the moment is a GFX thing. Most likely driver related. If you have the cards overclocked then run them at stock and see if the problem persists. If it does then clean and reload drivers would be my first course of action. I get the same thing when pushing my cards too hard. I actually destroyed windows last night with a driver crash.


I had only overclocked the one time to run the bench that me and agent agreed upon settings then dropped it back to stock...but the driver is probably messed anyhow because it hasnt showed crossfire profiles properly since it was installed....I will probably use ddu and install the new beta in safe mode(currently running 14.12 I think) and see what happens...Also I posted awhile back in the 290 thread about my bios on the gpus showing differently in gpuz for each card...it got buried in the posts though and no one replied so that could be an issue as well


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I am actually going to try getting in the 4.9~ range with offset voltage this evening.
If I can't do it with the offset, or with only adding a .025~v increase, I will probably leave it be.
The Cool n Quiet thing is just so nice from a noise/power consumption standpoint.....

As far as getting stable at 4.9, that's not an issue at all.








It's getting 4.9 with CnQ and offset mode that may or may not work.

I quit messing with it around 1am after I had 4.8 nailed down. But tonight is a new night








Drink a few brews and see what she can do!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I see 8 phases in the CPU power section. But why would they put a piano on the heatsink? Why? It's ugly as sin.
> 
> And what is it with most of the motherboard manufactures lately. They haven't put how many passes the boards have in the specifications pages. MSI Asus and now Biostar are not listing how many phases the board has.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent you looking at the heatsink?it gives that ilusion, if you watch closer you will see 7 phases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure I saw 8 capacitors and 8 chokes on the CPU side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't looked but the 8 caps usually is 6+2 or 6+1+1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes. But usually the +2 for the DRAM can be easily found near the DIMM slots.
> 
> Example. My board is advertised as 6+2+2. 6 CPU, 2 DRAM and 2 Northbridge.
Click to expand...

Either way their original was 4+1 so I highly doubt they have put out an 8 phase board most likely it's 6+2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The voltage thing is likely just that it wasn't required. I can see this in P95 blend different tests will hit different voltages based on CPU load. You particular issue at the moment is a GFX thing. Most likely driver related. If you have the cards overclocked then run them at stock and see if the problem persists. If it does then clean and reload drivers would be my first course of action. I get the same thing when pushing my cards too hard. I actually destroyed windows last night with a driver crash.
> 
> 
> 
> I had only overclocked the one time to run the bench that me and agent agreed upon settings then dropped it back to stock...but the driver is probably messed anyhow because it hasnt showed crossfire profiles properly since it was installed....I will probably use ddu and install the new beta in safe mode(currently running 14.12 I think) and see what happens...Also I posted awhile back in the 290 thread about my bios on the gpus showing differently in gpuz for each card...it got buried in the posts though and no one replied so that could be an issue as well
Click to expand...

It's not uncommon for the same card to have different bios versions depending on when they were released. I would start with the drivers and go from there. I have always had a bad taste from AMD GFX drivers and last night was no exception. One good crash and blew the OS


----------



## Agent Smith1984

LEPA AquaChanger review is up!








http://www.overclock.net/products/lepa-liquid-cooler-cooling-lpwac240-hf/reviews/7104


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> LEPA AquaChanger review is up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/lepa-liquid-cooler-cooling-lpwac240-hf/reviews/7104


hmm... I do Like Lepa brand, my psu is top notch for what im doing to it


----------



## Alastair

So is Lepa high end GT-R Enermax or is it Datsun Enermax?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So is Lepa high end GT-R Enermax or is it Datsun Enermax?


Hmmm, Datsun to Nissan, was kind of like Hyundai to Kia, and the GT-R is like the Corvette to a Camaro, so in this case...

I would say that LEPA is Acura, and Enermax is Honda









Now, keep in mind, I have not personally seen the Enermax cooler in my hands, however I have installed the H60, and the H100, as well as the CoolIt cool I have been using, and those kits just are all decent, but this one was really great from a hardware/installation standpoint. Some people may find the block decor cheesy, but it works REALLY well with my build, so I was all for it.
The red LED could post as issue for some people's color scheme, but I personally like it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So is Lepa high end GT-R Enermax or is it Datsun Enermax?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Datsun to Nissan, was kind of like Hyundai to Kia, and the GT-R is like the Corvette to a Camaro, so in this case...
> 
> I would say that LEPA is Acura, and Enermax is Honda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, keep in mind, I have not personally seen the Enermax cooler in my hands, however I have installed the H60, and the H100, as well as the CoolIt cool I have been using, and those kits just are all decent, but this one was really great from a hardware/installation standpoint. Some people may find the block decor cheesy, but it works REALLY well with my build, so I was all for it.
> The red LED could post as issue for some people's color scheme, but I personally like it.
Click to expand...

Ah so they are equal. Just different names for different regions. I get ya!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Next order of business will be this guy:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464










Those fans though...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Next order of business will be this guy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans though...


Dang that case has a fan slot on the back of the mobo already. Case made for FX.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Dang that case has a fan slot on the back of the mobo already. Case made for FX.


EXACTLY!

did some searching for that beauty.
And that price though.... Good deal!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Next order of business will be this guy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans though...


Just finished my first mini ITX build using the In Win 901 case, feature packed and it screams quality from every angle.


----------



## Johan45

Never had an Inwin but always thought I should.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Yeah, InWin has some crazy designs for some of their cases that are daring or just plain elegant. I'm interested in the 707 for my next build although I'm contemplating the Enthoo Pro for the slightly better rad spaces. I like the over all look of the In Win 707 though. The red case would go well with the Asus ROG theme (or anything red and black).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Next order of business will be this guy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans though...
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my first mini ITX build using the In Win 901 case, feature packed and it screams quality from every angle.
Click to expand...

Im passing up on In Win, my next case will most likely be a Thermaltake Core X9


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Next order of business will be this guy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans though...
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my first mini ITX build using the In Win 901 case, feature packed and it screams quality from every angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im passing up on In Win, my next case will most likely be a Thermaltake Core X9
Click to expand...

That thing could double as a vacation home


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's getting too warm for that . Now they're in a freezer.


My basement is I guess in the 40's Fahrenheit. I get such good overclocks there. BTW, how do you run the tubing out the freezer and keep it airtight?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Next order of business will be this guy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans though...
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my first mini ITX build using the In Win 901 case, feature packed and it screams quality from every angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im passing up on In Win, my next case will most likely be a Thermaltake Core X9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That thing could double as a vacation home
Click to expand...

Need that rad space for when Zen drops


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Next order of business will be this guy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans though...
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my first mini ITX build using the In Win 901 case, feature packed and it screams quality from every angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im passing up on In Win, my next case will most likely be a Thermaltake Core X9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That thing could double as a vacation home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need that rad space for when Zen drops
Click to expand...

Zen will be so advanced it won't even need a fan







.

Interesting case , thanks for making me aware of it. Considering my last build was mini ITX, maybe I should have a build in a monster case like that one just to balance things out a bit.

That ASUS AM1I-A is tiny


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Next order of business will be this guy:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fans though...
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my first mini ITX build using the In Win 901 case, feature packed and it screams quality from every angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im passing up on In Win, my next case will most likely be a Thermaltake Core X9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That thing could double as a vacation home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need that rad space for when Zen drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zen will be so advanced it won't even need a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Interesting case , thanks for making me aware of it. Considering my last build was mini ITX, maybe I should have a build in a monster case like that one just to balance things out a bit.
> 
> That ASUS AM1I-A is tiny
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Wording.....not a need but more of a want, im planning on either 2 x 390x or a 395x2 as well









Actually thats exactly the reason i wanted this. My current build is a 7850k ITX rig in a CM 130 Elite.

Should be putting in the 295x2 pretty soon


----------



## Mega Man

OT

i miss original jib jab, the new ones suck

http://www.jibjab.com/originals


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Has anyone seen IBT on very high get to the last pass (regardless of how many you set it for) and it say that there was a failure, even though it posted the last pass and returned normal time and gflops, with the propper -02 value?

Whether I put in 10 runs, or 20 runs, it's telling me this when testing 5GHz on high and very high....
I tried going from 1.472v under load, all the way up to 1.52v under load and the result does not change.
Same voltages at 4.9GHz gives me the same failure error after the last run completes.... it's confusing because, how can it be failing after 10 runs, if it will run 20, and then say it failed there too?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Has anyone seen IBT on very high get to the last pass (regardless of how many you set it for) and it say that there was a failure, even though it posted the last pass and returned normal time and gflops, with the propper -02 value?
> 
> Whether I put in 10 runs, or 20 runs, it's telling me this when testing 5GHz on high and very high....
> I tried going from 1.472v under load, all the way up to 1.52v under load and the result does not change.
> Same voltages at 4.9GHz gives me the same failure error after the last run completes.... it's confusing because, how can it be failing after 10 runs, if it will run 20, and then say it failed there too?


Post a screenie with cpuz,task manager performance tab and hwinfo/hwmonitor open while running IBT , might give us a clue as to what is happening. Coretemp might be helpful too.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Post a screenie with cpuz,task manager performance tab and hwinfo/hwmonitor open while running IBT , might give us a clue as to what is happening. Coretemp might be helpful too.


I'll get one up this evening to include the following:

CPI-Z
HWMonitor with clock list expanded
task manager with individual core graphs
IBT after completed runs with failure box

At work now, but figured I'd get a feeler out there. I saw this happening to someone else in another thread, and saying it was their windows???
http://www.overclock.net/t/1531498/fx-8370e-4-8ghz-at-1-38-vcore-this-thing-is-a-beast-pushing-further/20
See the top post. Mine basically does the same thing.... It could just be flat out instability, but failing at 10, and then failing at 20, tells me it has the full capability to surpass 10 runs....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's getting too warm for that . Now they're in a freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> My basement is I guess in the 40's Fahrenheit. I get such good overclocks there. BTW, how do you run the tubing out the freezer and keep it airtight?
Click to expand...

I cut some pieces of wood like this < for the sides and 2 pieces for the front that are 3/4" high. The wood holds the door open slightly but also seals it. I put some light foam on the strips and now my rad/pump and res are in the DeepFreeze.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Has anyone seen IBT on very high get to the last pass (regardless of how many you set it for) and it say that there was a failure, even though it posted the last pass and returned normal time and gflops, with the propper -02 value?
> 
> Whether I put in 10 runs, or 20 runs, it's telling me this when testing 5GHz on high and very high....
> I tried going from 1.472v under load, all the way up to 1.52v under load and the result does not change.
> Same voltages at 4.9GHz gives me the same failure error after the last run completes.... it's confusing because, how can it be failing after 10 runs, if it will run 20, and then say it failed there too?


Run IBT in win7 compatibility mode.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Thanks for the tip, I'll try that!

In the mean time.....

I've been thinking about the fact that I now have an extra 120mm water cooler laying around....

I wonder how my 290 feels about that..... with this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181085&cm_re=CORSAIR_A1--_-35-181-085-_-Product


----------



## Johan45

Up to you really, you still need a fan so it doesn't help with noise and hard to say if it would give you that much more headroom for an OC.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

True, I think that plate is a lot more functional that the kraken though, which offers no VRAM or VRM cooling.

Right now with 100mv+ I'm only hitting 72 core, and 80 vrm temps, but this card isn't a great clocker to begin with, so may not be worth it. I can do about 1160/1650 on +200mv, but temps are 80/92 at that point, so was hoping to either improve temps well enough to run the 200mv on a daily basis, and possibly stretch a few more MHz out of it.

I'm just not the type to spend a lot of money on this stuff anymore, which you have all probably noticed by now









Now, back in the mid 2000's... OMG, I spent a fortune on PC hardware, only to be behind the 8 ball with every purchase....
We didn't get 3-5 years out of CPU's and 2-3 years out of GPU's back in those days :geezer:


----------



## mirzet1976

With water cooling would be more drawn mhz than what you have now. But more is heated VRM than GPU core. I with my ref. R9 290 gigabyte cooled with water bench with 1300/1600MHz + 200mV. Core temp not exceeding 60°C and VRM below 75°C


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> With water cooling would be more drawn mhz than what you have now. But more is heated VRM than GPU core. I with my ref. R9 290 gigabyte cooled with water bench with 1300/1600MHz + 200mV. Core temp not exceeding 60°C and VRM below 75°C


Nice results!

Your GPU is likely a really good clocker in general based on that core result....

Nice CPU by the way!!

I've yet to test anything over 5GHz, or 1.52v on mine.


----------



## mirzet1976

Not good for stable 5ghz and IBTAVX he needs 1.620V.
A little stress the CPU with active cooling of the VRM and socket and without, here are the results see image


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Question....

The older chips seem to need 1.5-1.6v for 5GHz+

The newer ones need sub 1.5v, but are the newer chips any more sensative to higher voltage than the old ones?

I'm assuming that the lower leakage just means they retain power better, so that they are acheiving the same results, but with less voltage being sent from the board.
If you send 1.55+ to these chips will they generally continue to scale up in clock speeds, or are we talking damage at this point (even with sufficient cooling) since the chip is retaining more of the power when a higher voltage is used??

Also, if my general logic on this is incorrect, by all means, let me know....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Question....
> 
> The older chips seem to need 1.5-1.6v for 5GHz+
> 
> The newer ones need sub 1.5v, but are the newer chips any more sensative to higher voltage than the old ones?
> 
> I'm assuming that the lower leakage just means they retain power better, so that they are acheiving the same results, but with less voltage being sent from the board.
> If you send 1.55+ to these chips will they generally continue to scale up in clock speeds, or are we talking damage at this point (even with sufficient cooling) since the chip is retaining more of the power when a higher voltage is used??
> 
> Also, if my general logic on this is incorrect, by all means, let me know....


I'm thinking the excess would be put off at heat and possibly migration but I don't know a whole lot about "the magic electrical hoses"







I know my e chip the dcaling is horrible past 4.5... I can run 4.5 as low as 1.32 amd pass ibt yet 4.8 requires 1.524 under heavy load


----------



## Agent Smith1984

What batch are you using?

Mine has shown similar results, but not quite that bad.

4.5 runs on 1.32v under load, but I am getting 4.8v with 1.392v under load.
It's after that where the scaling becomes poor for me. 5GHz seems to want just under 1.5v load.

I believe cssorkinman and Johan45 both described a situation with the post 1429 chips in which they seem to run pretty quick with a lower voltage up until a point, and once they are done, they are just done.... Also heard they run hotter, which I believe is because they are retaining the voltage better, therefore retaining more heat.....

Thoughts?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What batch are you using?
> 
> Mine has shown similar results, but not quite that bad.
> 
> 4.5 runs on 1.32v under load, but I am getting 4.8v with 1.392v under load.
> It's after that where the scaling becomes poor for me. 5GHz seems to want just under 1.5v load.
> 
> I believe cssorkinman and Johan45 both described a situation with the post 1429 chips in which they seem to run pretty quick with a lower voltage up until a point, and once they are done, they are just done.... Also heard they run hotter, which I believe is because they are retaining the voltage better, therefore retaining more heat.....
> 
> Thoughts?


4.8ghz 1.392 bloody good
5ghz just u nder 1.5 is bloody good









u want blood?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, I'm not going to boast about it too much, cause I can see the







nazi's closing in on me any minute!









I am going to be getting screenies this evening.

If I pop in tomorrow with a hangover, a roasted CPU, and hurt feelings..... I am blaming it on the a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-alcohol!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to boast about it too much, cause I can see the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nazi's closing in on me any minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to be getting screenies this evening.
> 
> If I pop in tomorrow with a hangover, a roasted CPU, and hurt feelings..... I am blaming it on the a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-alcohol!


nice...cant wait to see them


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Just saw a TweakTown comparison showing 290X 8GB XFire performing better than 980 SLI in 4K. Seeing that a older TweakTown comparison review of 980/780 SLI on 8350 vs 4770K showed the 8350 losing by a small margin an 8350 (OCed) + 290/290X Crossfire seems a decent configuration for 4K Gaming. Wonder how the 390X (single/xfire) will perform. I was almost sure I would build a new PC in 2016 but it seems more likely not. Just need better cooling for higher CPU OC, better PSU for adding another 290 and OCing, plus more storage as I'm running out.


----------



## pshootr

Sounds like a good plan bud. I see no need to replace everything









How much RAM do you have?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Just saw a TweakTown comparison showing 290X 8GB XFire performing better than 980 SLI in 4K. Seeing that a older TweakTown comparison review of 980/780 SLI on 8350 vs 4770K showed the 8350 losing by a small margin an 8350 (OCed) + 290/290X Crossfire seems a decent configuration for 4K Gaming. Wonder how the 390X (single/xfire) will perform. I was almost sure I would build a new PC in 2016 but it seems more likely not. Just need better cooling for higher CPU OC, better PSU for adding another 290 and OCing, plus more storage as I'm running out.


In reality amd has owned nvidia in large res for a long time.


----------



## Benjiw

Think my CPU is a dud, base clock frequency doesn't like being above 240mhz.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, still tweaking....

PLEASE excuse the motherboard's lack of LLC and need of high idle voltage, but it's the only way to ensure the load voltage is high enough to maintain stability....

Obviously the 4.9GHz @ 1.45v under load is pretty damn respectable.
This was just a standard run, as I tune.....
CPU never broke a sweat, and the 60c max was a spike at the end. Actual temp was around 58c the whole time. That means this cooler has plenty of thermal margin left, but the high idle voltage is scaring me....

Is it safe to use a high idle voltage, knowing your load voltage will be much lower?
I ask because after thje 4.8GHz mark, CnQ has seemed to of quit working for me??
I know I'm nuts for chasing 5GHz 24/7 on a $76 motherboard..... but I'm kinda nuts in general, so wutevs....


----------



## Mega Man

I can't see the results. Are you sure they are not negative


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Think my CPU is a dud, base clock frequency doesn't like being above 240mhz.


What a coincidence, I just decided to try an FSB overclock and chose 240








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, still tweaking....
> 
> PLEASE excuse the motherboard's lack of LLC and need of high idle voltage, but it's the only way to ensure the load voltage is high enough to maintain stability....
> 
> Obviously the 4.9GHz @ 1.45v under load is pretty damn respectable.
> This was just a standard run, as I tune.....
> CPU never broke a sweat, and the 60c max was a spike at the end. Actual temp was around 58c the whole time. That means this cooler has plenty of thermal margin left, but the high idle voltage is scaring me....
> 
> Is it safe to use a high idle voltage, knowing your load voltage will be much lower?
> I ask because after thje 4.8GHz mark, CnQ has seemed to of quit working for me??
> I know I'm nuts for chasing 5GHz 24/7 on a $76 motherboard..... but I'm kinda nuts in general, so wutevs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow very nice man, socket got a bit warm but nice core temp considering your vcore







Assuming your results were not negative in IBT.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

what's a negative result?

IBT was low 10's, just look at total time? never heard of "negative results" before

that about right?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> what's a negative result?


UNSTABLE!

Just add a few more volts.. means almost there


----------



## pshootr

-3.123432# "example" of a negative result.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Sounds like a good plan bud. I see no need to replace everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much RAM do you have?


If you were asking me. I have 8GB of CL10 2400MHz running at CL9 2133MHz because they are not stable at the advertised speeds (need to RMA sometime). Not sure if I want to get another 2x4GB kit or buy a 2x8GB kit when I send my current RAM for RMA. Going with 2x8GB I can have 16GB of RAM while only using 2 dimms slots, putting less of a load on the CPU/IMC compared to 4x4GB. Also allows me to have 32GB later on. Then I can repurpose my 2x4GB as a 1600MHz-1866MHz with tighter timings for my 1055T or on a budget/cheap 860K/FX build for someone I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In reality amd has owned nvidia in large res for a long time.


Yeah I had no clue until I read/saw the comparisons I mentioned. Makes the $100 FX-8 Core more precious for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, still tweaking....
> 
> PLEASE excuse the motherboard's lack of LLC and need of high idle voltage, but it's the only way to ensure the load voltage is high enough to maintain stability....
> 
> Obviously the 4.9GHz @ 1.45v under load is pretty damn respectable.
> This was just a standard run, as I tune.....
> CPU never broke a sweat, and the 60c max was a spike at the end. Actual temp was around 58c the whole time. That means this cooler has plenty of thermal margin left, but the high idle voltage is scaring me....
> 
> Is it safe to use a high idle voltage, knowing your load voltage will be much lower?
> I ask because after thje 4.8GHz mark, CnQ has seemed to of quit working for me??
> I know I'm nuts for chasing 5GHz 24/7 on a $76 motherboard..... but I'm kinda nuts in general, so wutevs....


Well the highest your idle voltage is 1.544v from what I can see. I don't think it's a problem. I'm sure there are some enthusiast running more than that idle, although with better cooling. Only thing I'm worried about is the 81C I see for what I think is Socket Temps. Never seen a 'socket' meltdown though so probably not a problem. My 4.9GHz has an idle voltage of 1.536v and during a strong CPU load about 1.512v. Games usually run with 1.524/1.536v. CoolNQuiet should still work though. I'm still using it with my CPU at 4.9GHz. Without CoolNQuiet 4.9GHz 1.536v Idle usually gives me Thermal margins in the 40s and high 30s (30-40C Core Temp). With CoolNQuiet on Thermal Margins are 60C+. Make sure Windows power setting is not on High Performance as when I use that setting CoolNQuiet does not work.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> UNSTABLE!
> 
> Just add a few more volts.. means almost there


I still don't follow.....
It passed?

I'm assuming negative results are completions at a lower than expected speed?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I still don't follow.....
> It passed?
> 
> I'm assuming negative results are completions at a lower than expected speed?


It means it had enough oomph to do the test but not enough to get the correct answer


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I still don't follow.....
> It passed?
> 
> I'm assuming negative results are completions at a lower than expected speed?


If the numbers in the 'Result' column/section are negative numbers (has -) then that means the OC settings is not stable. At least that is what I've been told. I think I read the creator of IBT say that also somewhere.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, as a point of reference, can I get someone's completion times and/or gflops when just running a standard IBT at 4.9?

As far as CnQ not working... I dunno what's going on, because it works at 4.8, but not at 4.9, maybe it's the half multi? Cause i had it working at 5GHz earlier, but my idle voltage of 1.6v to get it to pass IBT was freaking me out.... God forbid I blow up this $99 chip


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, as a point of reference, can I get someone's completion times and/or gflops when just running a standard IBT at 4.9?
> 
> As far as CnQ not working... I dunno what's going on, because it works at 4.8, but not at 4.9, maybe it's the half multi? Cause i had it working at 5GHz earlier, but my idle voltage of 1.6v to get it to pass IBT was freaking me out.... God forbid I blow up this $99 chip


Seeing that my CPU runs at 4.9GHz I'll try to run a 4.9GHz IBT Standard run. Someone may provide you results faster though as my PC isn't on at this minute.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> what's a negative result?
> 
> IBT was low 10's, just look at total time? never heard of "negative results" before
> 
> that about right?


when the numbers are negative it's failing the burn test (there are errors in the math) and your cpu is unstable


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, as a point of reference, can I get someone's completion times and/or gflops when just running a standard IBT at 4.9?
> 
> As far as CnQ not working... I dunno what's going on, because it works at 4.8, but not at 4.9, maybe it's the half multi? Cause i had it working at 5GHz earlier, but my idle voltage of 1.6v to get it to pass IBT was freaking me out.... God forbid I blow up this $99 chip













The Gflops mean nothing btw.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> If you were asking me. I have 8GB of CL10 2400MHz running at CL9 2133MHz because they are not stable at the advertised speeds (need to RMA sometime). Not sure if I want to get another 2x4GB kit or buy a 2x8GB kit when I send my current RAM for RMA. Going with 2x8GB I can have 16GB of RAM while only using 2 dimms slots, putting less of a load on the CPU/IMC compared to 4x4GB. Also allows me to have 32GB later on. Then I can repurpose my 2x4GB as a 1600MHz-1866MHz with tighter timings for my 1055T or on a budget/cheap 860K/FX build for someone I know.


I would recommend a 16gb kit 2x8 when you need more. I was advised to save money and stick with an 8gb kit, but I am glad I went with my gut insticnt and got 16gb. When I run Star Citizen I see 8gb+ RAM usage at times which means there is no overhead for OS, programs, ect.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Guys, I've never seen IBT produce anything but negative number at the end? It's ALWAYS been -02 if everything is hunky dory....

Any time there was a positive number it has failed...

I mean, at stock speeds it produces negative numbers, I am ridiculously confused......

I gotta do some reading....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I would recommend a 16gb kit 2x8 when you need more. I was advised to save money and stick with an 8gb kit, but I am glad I went with my gut insticnt and got 16gb. When I run Star Citizen I see 8gb+ RAM usage at times which means there is no overhead for OS, programs, ect.


Yeah I thought about going 2x8GB from the beginning, but the 2x4GB at like $60 was too cheap to pass on last year and 2x8GB was a bit more expensive obviously. I'll need the RAM when I start doing photoshop work on the desktop. For now my i7 laptop with 16GB of RAM is enough but yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guys, I've never seen IBT produce anything but negative number at the end? It's ALWAYS been -02 if everything is hunky dory....
> 
> Any time there was a positive number it has failed...
> 
> I mean, at stock speeds it produces negative numbers, I am ridiculously confused......
> 
> I gotta do some reading....


Here's the screen I promised you. 1.116v is my idle voltage with CnQ on I believe. Forgot to set Power Options to High Performance. Don't mind the background either


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah I thought about going 2x8GB from the beginning, but the 2x4GB at like $60 was too cheap to pass on last year and 2x4GB was a bit more expensive obviously. I'll need the RAM when I start doing photoshop work on the desktop. For now my i7 laptop with 16GB of RAM is enough but yeah.
> Here's the screen I promised you


You have obviously deprived me of checking that chicks body out, but that's cool, I appreciate the post!









Here is what I just got, with the same settings, but a slight .025 v bump from my prior (which gave the same results, but higher temps







....


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You have obviously deprived me of checking that chicks body out, but that's cool, I appreciate the post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I just got, with the same settings, but a slight .025 v bump from my prior (which gave the same results, but higher temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those results are not negative though.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You have obviously deprived me of checking that chicks body out, but that's cool, I appreciate the post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I just got, with the same settings, but a slight .025 v bump from my prior (which gave the same results, but higher temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Well it's good to see that with a .025v boost the results aren't negative. But yea temps went up. Don't bother comparing it to mine though. I have my SP120L turned on to 2700RPM (which is loud) in addition to air flow fans for Push/Pull. That and my VRM/Socket fans are also running at max that my 600T fan controller supports. Just in case you are mistaken. The negative number we are talking about is the total number being negative. So if it's -3xxxx.xx or -2xxxx.x it is unstale. 3xxxxx.-xxx is stable


----------



## warpuck

I agree my old 8350 one of them that came in a tin can needed 1.5V to hit 4.8 Ghz but it was not stable. The 9590 I got does well enough on default. Kinda takes the fun out of tit. The most the Extreme9 pumps in to CPU is 1.475 V for 5.0Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.392 bloody good
> 5ghz just u nder 1.5 is bloody good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u want blood?


Watercool Heatkiller, with a 140mm and a 280mm mounted externally cooling a 9590, two r9 285s, Four Avexir 2400 4Gb. Cougar GX1050 power supply. Got enough radiator cooling to water the R9s but don't have power to OC them . Need 1300 watts. Can do for a little while. Then it is restarting on me because (I think) the power supply overheats when I do. I am OK with a 10000 Firestrike score with 2 monitors a 1080 and a 2460 x1440, virus checker & 9 other programs showing active in the task bar

lost 3000 points that way. Who cares if it not overclocked?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well it's good to see that with a .025v boost the results aren't negative. But yea temps went up. Don't bother comparing it to mine though. I have my SP120L turned on to 2700RPM (which is loud) in addition to air flow fans for Push/Pull. That and my VRM/Socket fans are also running at max that my 600T fan controller supports. Just in case you are mistaken. The negative number we are talking about is the total number being negative. So if it's -3xxxx.xx or -2xxxx.x it is unstale. 3xxxxx.-xxx is stable


It did the same without the .025v, I was just confused wth was going on, so I added voltage, it actually ran 5c cooler with the less voltage, and did the same numbers...

So these numbers ARE good correct?

I'm asking, cause I'm about to juice it with 1.6v idle to get a a low 1.5~ load voltage for the 5GHz club.... so let it be written, so let it be done!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It did the same without the .025v, I was just confused wth was going on, so I added voltage, it actually ran 5c cooler with the less voltage, and did the same numbers...
> 
> So these numbers ARE good correct?
> 
> I'm asking, cause I'm about to juice it with 1.6v idle to get a a low 1.5~ load voltage for the 5GHz club.... so let it be written, so let it be done!


As long as you result column does not show numbers with a - sign before the result like this"-3.374657", then you are ok.

Put the beer down and grab a cool-aid..







j/k


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It did the same without the .025v, I was just confused wth was going on, so I added voltage, it actually ran 5c cooler with the less voltage, and did the same numbers...
> 
> So these numbers ARE good correct?
> 
> I'm asking, cause I'm about to juice it with 1.6v idle to get a a low 1.5~ load voltage for the 5GHz club.... so let it be written, so let it be done!


I see it was just confusing. Yes if you get the same numbers with when you boost .025v then the numbers are good/correct. To simplify things. As long as your 'Results' does not start with a - then you have a stable OC. Phew. Things would have been messy for you if we didn't catch the miss-communication (however you spell that)


----------



## pshootr

What kind of timings should I try for Trident-X 2400 kit @ 2000? Aiming for lower CPU-NB voltage to lower temps enough to improve my load temps at 4.8 core clock.

NB clock is 2400

Edit: I have been using High LLC for CPU-NB, but is seems pretty heavy handed. Anyone try lower LLC setting for CPU-NB on the CHVFZ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well it's good to see that with a .025v boost the results aren't negative. But yea temps went up. Don't bother comparing it to mine though. I have my SP120L turned on to 2700RPM (which is loud) in addition to air flow fans for Push/Pull. That and my VRM/Socket fans are also running at max that my 600T fan controller supports. Just in case you are mistaken. The negative number we are talking about is the total number being negative. So if it's -3xxxx.xx or -2xxxx.x it is unstale. 3xxxxx.-xxx is stable
> 
> 
> 
> It did the same without the .025v, I was just confused wth was going on, so I added voltage, it actually ran 5c cooler with the less voltage, and did the same numbers...
> 
> So these numbers ARE good correct?
> 
> I'm asking, cause I'm about to juice it with 1.6v idle to get a a low 1.5~ load voltage for the 5GHz club.... so let it be written, so let it be done!
Click to expand...

yes you are stable

and you ran cooler because more voltage = less amperage needed to do the same task ( this is oversimplified ) the amps are what produces heat and although this is simplified you can still run too much voltage


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well....

Here's the end game!

I was expecting 4.6.....

I was HOPING for 4.8......

I was praying for 5.....

In the end, with the limitations of NOT HAVING ANY LLC WHATSOVER




























.....

I have settled for a measly







4.9GHz @ 1.45v under load, with CnQ wokring....

I get a nice 1.4GHz idle at .856v, a few 1.9, 2.4, and 2.9 P states for variable loads, and an UNBELIEVABLY amazing value on this $99 CPU and $76 mobo.... and I can tell without a doubt in my mind, that on a $100 more expensive board, this is a 5GHz chip all day long..... and with so and so's custom water-ma-jiggy, who knows?

The moral of the story is..... buy a 8370, 8370E, or whatever you fancy, but this $99 chip will sit right with it, cause these things are falling off the conveyor with the same capabilities at this point. I am simply at the mercy of a cheap board with no LLC.

I sincerely thank all of you who have helped me get this thing settled in, and anyone else who has been along for the ride as well.

I am going to play some BF4 at 4.9GHz now, but not before I tape my dick down with some duct tape.......


----------



## mus1mus

ohh gave up too soon smitty?

Crank other areas man!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ohh gave up too soon smitty?
> 
> Crank other areas man!


You bet your ass I'm cranking other areas! Lol

Now it's time to find max nb and lowest timings


----------



## pshootr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well....
> 
> Here's the end game!
> 
> I was expecting 4.6.....
> 
> I was HOPING for 4.8......
> 
> I was praying for 5.....
> 
> In the end, with the limitations of NOT HAVING ANY LLC WHATSOVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> I have settled for a measly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.45v under load, with CnQ wokring....
> 
> I get a nice 1.4GHz idle at .856v, a few 1.9, 2.4, and 2.9 P states for variable loads, and an UNBELIEVABLY amazing value on this $99 CPU and $76 mobo.... and I can tell without a doubt in my mind, that on a $100 more expensive board, this is a 5GHz chip all day long..... and with so and so's custom water-ma-jiggy, who knows?
> 
> The moral of the story is..... buy a 8370, 8370E, or whatever you fancy, but this $99 chip will sit right with it, cause these things are falling off the conveyor with the same capabilities at this point. I am simply at the mercy of a cheap board with no LLC.
> 
> I sincerely thank all of you who have helped me get this thing settled in, and anyone else who has been along for the ride as well.
> 
> I am going to play some BF4 at 4.9GHz now, but not before I tape my dick down with some duct tape.......






I think you have done extremely well considering the money spent and the very respectable results. Plus you have not even had it running very long yet. Glad to see you are pleased, and nice job on your reviews.









Better get that tape befor you poke your eye out


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You bet your ass I'm cranking other areas! Lol
> 
> Now it's time to find max nb and lowest timings


Take your time buddy. Lots other things to enjoy.









Btw, its already Good Friday round here! And it's too quiet!


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> What kind of timings should I try for Trident-X 2400 kit @ 2000? Aiming for lower CPU-NB voltage to lower temps enough to improve my load temps at 4.8 core clock.
> 
> NB clock is 2400
> 
> Edit: I have been using High LLC for CPU-NB, but is seems pretty heavy handed. Anyone try lower LLC setting for CPU-NB on the CHVFZ?


Your kit has Samsung ic? (2500 series serial number) on the sticker attached to each stick?

For ~2000MHZ.. You could try testing 9-10-10-28... And ~2133MHz... 9-11-11-31.

CPU_NB settings can vary by individual cpu sample... But I've been running on some clocks with the CPU_NB LLC set to standard.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> 
> I think you have done extremely well considering the money spent and the very respectable results. Plus you have not even had it running very long yet. Glad to see you are pleased, and nice job on your reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get that tape befor you poke your eye out


Very funny, especially coming from the guy with the name "pshootr" ... HAHAHAHA









Anyways, I appreciate the sentiment. That's all I was ever shooting for.... Of course I wanted part of the exclusivity of the 5GHz club, and I can certainly run at 5GHz for benchies no problem, but all I really wanted to do, was show people that for very little money they can run a very well performing setup...... A $200+ mobo, and ~$200 CPU can be a little intimidating when you are talking about going with an AMD build, and even the people who went that route, are still finding themselves in the same destination as I have for the most part









Also, thanks for the comments on the reviews more than anything, because those are what mean more than anything to me. It's one thing to get a piece of hardware sent to you for free to test for a few hours, but it's a whole different story when you are talking hard earned money from your own pocket, where the product needs to perform for you day in and day out on a steady and consistent basis. Those are the REAL: reviews. When a guy buys something, and he is either disappointed, accepting, happy, very happy, or blown away.

Between the $76 on this board (happy), the $99 on this CPU (blown away), and the $80 on this cooler (very happy), I think I did pretty good, and if you consider I got a good bit of the money back by selling my 1090T and 890FXA-UD5, then.... well... not much else to say!


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Your kit has Samsung ic? (2500 series serial number) on the sticker attached to each stick?
> 
> For ~2000MHZ.. You could try testing 9-10-10-28... And ~2133MHz... 9-11-11-31.
> 
> CPU_NB settings can vary by individual cpu sample... But I've been running on some clocks with the CPU_NB LLC set to standard.


I'm not sure if the IC's are Samsung or not, and I can not read the sticker ATM. But the kit is "F3-2400C10-8GTX" from CPU-Z

Thanks for the response, tomorrow I will try 9-10-10-28, in case the IC's are Samsung. And I will also try a standard LLC setting for the CPU-NB to see if I can tame temps a bit and maintain stability. +rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Very funny, especially coming from the guy with the name "pshootr" ... HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I appreciate the sentiment. That's all I was ever shooting for.... Of course I wanted part of the exclusivity of the 5GHz club, and I can certainly run at 5GHz for benchies no problem, but all I really wanted to do, was show people that for very little money they can run a very well performing setup...... A $200+ mobo, and ~$200 CPU can be a little intimidating when you are talking about going with an AMD build, and even the people who went that route, are still finding themselves in the same destination as I have for the most part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for the comments on the reviews more than anything, because those are what mean more than anything to me. It's one thing to get a piece of hardware sent to you for free to test for a few hours, but it's a whole different story when you are talking hard earned money from your own pocket, where the product needs to perform for you day in and day out on a steady and consistent basis. Those are the REAL: reviews. When a guy buys something, and he is either disappointed, accepting, happy, very happy, or blown away.
> 
> Between the $76 on this board (happy), the $99 on this CPU (blown away), and the $80 on this cooler (very happy), I think I did pretty good, and if you consider I got a good bit of the money back by selling my 1090T and 890FXA-UD5, then.... well... not much else to say!


Ya man, I think your adventure played out very well. Gives me a smile to see how happy you are with the new setup. You deserve some praise for your well thought out approach, enthusiasm, and for sharing the whole process with us with such detail and clarity.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Ya man, I think your adventure played out very well. Gives me a smile to see how happy you are with the new setup. You deserve some praise for your well thought out approach, enthusiasm, and for sharing the whole process with us with such detail and clarity.


Thanks for the nice remarks bro....

It was definitely fun, and very well worth it. I am a believer in this chip! I was one of "those guys" who was super pro thuban, because of some _certain benchmark_ numbers we have all seen, but after seeing what this thing can do.... wow! It really is an amazing value.









G'night guys!


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thanks for the nice remarks bro....
> 
> It was definitely fun, and very well worth it. I am a believer in this chip! I was one of "those guys" who was super pro thuban, because of some _certain benchmark_ numbers we have all seen, but after seeing what this thing can do.... wow! It really is an amazing value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'night guys!


I wish I will have the same luck as you had. My chip will arrive after april 9th, so I'm gonna be a Loong time without my precious AMD (Selling my 8350 to buy a newer 8320).

Hopefully, this time it'll be worth the wait (and premium)


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I'm not sure if the IC's are Samsung or not, and I can not read the sticker ATM. But the kit is "F3-2400C10-8GTX" from CPU-Z
> 
> Thanks for the response, tomorrow I will try 9-10-10-28, in case the IC's are Samsung. And I will also try a standard LLC setting for the CPU-NB to see if I can tame temps a bit and maintain stability. +rep


Figuring out ic for GSkill kits:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs

Various ic used in DDR3 dram kits:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread

If Samsung?... Then a 2x8GB kit would be double sided 4GBit chips... Most likely revision B (Picture from TaPaKah's thread).


----------



## miklkit

Well, my run at 5 ghz on air is over for now. It got there but temps were out of control. It would only do 13 or so passes of IBT before the backside VRMs on the Sabertooth would hit 82C and it would fail.

So I looked in the archive and found that last November this board was running higher voltage and lower temps. The difference? An 8350 vs 8370, and a HE01 vs Silver Arrow CPU cooler. It was time to swap coolers! Long story short, the needlenose pliers I was using for the backup slipped and gouged the board, cutting 2 wire tracks. Dead board.

Here are the runs. The 8350 run was made on manual mode at 1.61 vcore and the 8370 run was made on offset mode. I don't remember the setting but it was much lower with higher LLC.
 

My conclusion is 5 ghz on air can happen with these new CPUs but hasn't been proven. Yet.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So with CnQ enabled at 4GHz the CPU uses like .8v at 1400MHz. But when I'm OCed to 4.9GHz the CPU idles at 1400MHz with 1v-1.1v. Is there a way to make 1400MHz at 4.9GHz run at the same .8v? If there is and I do this will the OC/system be unstable? Going to search it on the web.

Also is it okay to run 2133MHz RAM with stock 2200MHz NB? If I don't need 2600MHz NB for 2133MHz RAM I'd rather just put it back to stock for now until I run my RAM at 2400MHz. That way I shave about .1v off of CPU/NB Voltage.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Figuring out ic for GSkill kits:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs
> 
> Various ic used in DDR3 dram kits:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread
> 
> If Samsung?... Then a 2x8GB kit would be double sided 4GBit chips... Most likely revision B (Picture from TaPaKah's thread).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent info/links. Thanks a lot Roger. + rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, my run at 5 ghz on air is over for now. It got there but temps were out of control. It would only do 13 or so passes of IBT before the backside VRMs on the Sabertooth would hit 82C and it would fail.
> 
> So I looked in the archive and found that last November this board was running higher voltage and lower temps. The difference? An 8350 vs 8370, and a HE01 vs Silver Arrow CPU cooler. It was time to swap coolers! Long story short, the needlenose pliers I was using for the backup slipped and gouged the board, cutting 2 wire tracks. Dead board.
> 
> Here are the runs. The 8350 run was made on manual mode at 1.61 vcore and the 8370 run was made on offset mode. I don't remember the setting but it was much lower with higher LLC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My conclusion is 5 ghz on air can happen with these new CPUs but hasn't been proven. Yet.


Too bad about your board, that is a bummer. I admire your persistence and determination







I too am questing to tweak things and perform simple mods and such for taming temps to achieve respectable clocks on air. Its the thrill of the chase! I'm currently working on FSB, RAM speed, and CPU-NB voltage, and I think it will shave a small amount of heat judging by preliminary testing.

Keep it up


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> So with CnQ enabled at 4GHz the CPU uses like .8v at 1400MHz. But when I'm OCed to 4.9GHz the CPU idles at 1400MHz with 1v-1.1v. Is there a way to make 1400MHz at 4.9GHz run at the same .8v? If there is and I do this will the OC/system be unstable? Going to search it on the web.
> 
> Also is it okay to run 2133MHz RAM with stock 2200MHz NB? If I don't need 2600MHz NB for 2133MHz RAM I'd rather just put it back to stock for now until I run my RAM at 2400MHz. That way I shave about .1v off of CPU/NB Voltage.


Use a tad lower vcore and a higher offset, or lower vcore and increase llc. I fixed the exact issue last night with the offset.

Also, nb is fine stock for 2133.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thanks for the nice remarks bro....
> 
> It was definitely fun, and very well worth it. I am a believer in this chip! I was one of "those guys" who was super pro thuban, because of some _certain benchmark_ numbers we have all seen, but after seeing what this thing can do.... wow! It really is an amazing value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'night guys!


Now just wait for an Intel acolyte to rush in and tell you how much better an Intel is.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Use a tad lower vcore and a higher offset, or lower vcore and increase llc. I fixed the exact issue last night with the offset.
> 
> Also, nb is fine stock for 2133.


Is this suggestion for my CnQ question? Might try that. 1.512v is the minimum/lowest vcore can be for 4.9GHz on IBT/Prime/etc. With 1.356v/1.364v and High LLC it sets the voltage just at 1.512v with a high CPU load. Also now a days I only run an OC that passes 50 Runs of IBT Max stably. Might try Ultra-High LLC again though. Thanks for your input on NB stock with 2133MHz. Going to change back to stock NB and stock CPU/NB Voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Now just wait for an Intel acolyte to rush in and tell you how much better an Intel is.


Don't jinx us...


----------



## Undervolter

@Agent Smith,

If i remember correctly, you had already installed a fan to blow on the VRM, right? Good for you! Seems the board suffers from the usual "Asrock 970 problem":

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20970%20Performance/?cat=CPU

* For cooling the CPU and its surrounding components, please install a CPU cooler with a top-down blowing design.


----------



## mirzet1976

Here's what it looks like a negative result, the same did not know about this when I post in the 5GHz 24/7 OC Club I thought it was stable


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The moral of the story is..... buy a 8370, 8370E, or whatever you fancy, but this $99 chip will sit right with it, cause these things are falling off the conveyor with the same capabilities at this point. I am simply at the mercy of a cheap board with no LLC.
> 
> I sincerely thank all of you who have helped me get this thing settled in, and anyone else who has been along for the ride as well.
> 
> I am going to play some BF4 at 4.9GHz now, but not before I tape my dick down with some duct tape.......


that has always been the story of piledriver. AMD doesn't bin their chips based on possible overclocks, but based on power leak, which is a different thing all together. Those 87xx chips are all low leak chips, just like the 8320 and your 8300 is. The 8350, 9370 and the like are all high leak. the bad overclockers always seemed to be the chips that were sorta vanilla. the chips that fell into the "extreme" category of high/low leak tend to overclock the best.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Think my CPU is a dud, base clock frequency doesn't like being above 240mhz.


FSB dead spots are a real thing, at least on this platform.

my chip doesn't like 240 either.

have you tried 250+ or 280+?


----------



## 2002m36sp

Thats weired you have a Crosshair V formula Z best of the best motherboard my Sabertooth has had no problem's doing 280.88x16 for 4.5ghz going on about 3 years give or take some days.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> FSB dead spots are a real thing, at least on this platform.
> 
> my chip doesn't like 240 either.
> 
> have you tried 250+ or 280+?


No, anything over 225mhz fsb it seems to become very unstable even at lower overclocks.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I haven't tried FSB that much but so far 240 is the highest for my CHVFZ also.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> FSB dead spots are a real thing, at least on this platform.
> 
> my chip doesn't like 240 either.
> 
> have you tried 250+ or 280+?


PC won't boot at 250 or 280mhz?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Was able to drop my voltage .00625 or .00675 after Agent_Smith1984's suggestion. Thanks


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Was able to drop my voltage .00625 or .00675 after Agent_Smith1984's suggestion. Thanks


Awesome, I though that might work for ya, cause I was having the same problem last night and that fixed it.

So you got 4.9 nailed down with CnQ now?

Friggin sweet setup isn't it\?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Excellent info/links. Thanks a lot Roger. + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad about your board, that is a bummer. I admire your persistence and determination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am questing to tweak things and perform simple mods and such for taming temps to achieve respectable clocks on air. Its the thrill of the chase! I'm currently working on FSB, RAM speed, and CPU-NB voltage, and I think it will shave a small amount of heat judging by preliminary testing.
> 
> Keep it up


Oh I will. My first goal was 4.5 and got that right away with only +0.025v over default, and that burned up the UD3.

Then came 4.6 and it was easy. Then came 4.8 and that took 1 1/2 years. Now I'm sitting here at 4.9 on a wounded board knowing that with a healthy board 5 is probable.

But what to get next?

From the word around here no Asrock will work out for me. I can't convince myself the UD5 will do it without overheating.

The Sabertooth will do it if I could keep the backside VRMs cool, but I could not with the last one.

That leaves the GD80. No LLC means it will need more voltage than the others but the board itself will not overheat. The only problem I have had before was when the internet went out on one. Sigh, if only MSI would update that beast.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Awesome, I though that might work for ya, cause I was having the same problem last night and that fixed it.
> 
> So you got 4.9 nailed down with CnQ now?
> 
> Friggin sweet setup isn't it\?


Aye, highest I can get the 8350 is 4.9GHz with the H100i. Everything except C6 is enabled. Pretty happy with it compared to my previous 860k. Just need to find the best non expensive route for starting a custom loop. Probably a 360mm rad etc.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Hey y'all I just made a thread in the AMD CPU section and I'm looking for some pointers. I had my 8320 stable at 4.8ghz but I'm looking to go higher or find ways to stabilize it. I can boot Windows at 5ghz but that's about it, not sure if I should up the voltage more.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Without a stressing program you will never know if you are stable and if you run a unstable OC for a long time you may later have problems with data corruption etc (due to BSOD and other crashes). You said in your thread you have no stressing programs. Good news is that IBT AVX, Prime95, OCCT are three that are free to download and use. Hopefully all your components are of good quality if you plan on going for 5GHz.


----------



## pshootr

First crack at 280+ FSB

Seems that it did ok, but on pass 19 I was opening paint to do a SS and bam it failed









Trying to keep temps down, so NB is 2271, HT 2555, core clock 4826

Temps are warm, but for me that is normal with IBT, folding temps are a bit better











Is it par for the course for my CPU-NB voltage to go this high for only 2271 NB clock? (was set to auto) Seems high.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> FSB dead spots are a real thing, at least on this platform.
> 
> my chip doesn't like 240 either.
> 
> have you tried 250+ or 280+?
> 
> 
> 
> PC won't boot at 250 or 280mhz?
Click to expand...

can you post bios Screenshots?

We've not seen many FX chips that don't respond well to upper FSB in Asus boards. But we have seen the odd one.

maybe there are some settings that are conflicting or lacking.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002m36sp*
> 
> Thats weired you have a Crosshair V formula Z best of the best motherboard my Sabertooth has had no problem's doing 280.88x16 for 4.5ghz going on about 3 years give or take some days.




fsb clocking ability is solely based on the chip.. not so much the motherboard (at-least when ASUS is concerned)

this chip will do 300 fsb any day of the week. doesn't mean that the FSB rating doesn't have holes in it.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So if I set a FSB higher than 240 than I can't theoretically run NB lower than 2640MHz as that is the lowest NB Multiplier other than UNSUPPORTED. Are you guys just running a NB higher than 2600MHz? How is 300 FSB possible? My minimum NB would have to be 3300MHz.


----------



## pshootr

you can run NB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> So if I set a FSB higher than 240 than I can't theoretically run NB lower than 2640MHz as that is the lowest NB Multiplier other than UNSUPPORTED. Are you guys just running a NB higher than 2600MHz? How is 300 FSB possible? My minimum NB would have to be 3300MHz.


Yes you can run NB lower than 2640, but it may require quite a high FSB to hit the divider for what you want?

I set NB at 2271 with 283 FSB

Are you using Manual OC or DOCP?


----------



## Mega Man

not true your mother board makes speeds slower speeds then your ram "unsupported" so the other multiples are then supported when fsb is raised and they are faster then your ram

i run 2700 cpu//nb @ 300


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not true your mother board makes speeds slower speeds then your ram "unsupported" so the other multiples are then supported when fsb is raised and they are faster then your ram
> 
> i run 2700 cpu//nb @ 300


Ermm, Im confused lol. I have never booted with "unsupported" value to check and see what it is. Maybe I should try that.

Maybe they should still show the value even if it is unsuported, and just sidemark it "unsupported"...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Well thanks guys. Figured out what is what. I changed the value of my HT link temporarily and then the lower values for NB are now avaliable


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well thanks guys. Figured out what is what. I changed the value of my HT link temporarily and then the lower values for NB are now avaliable


Oh interesting, I will have to remember that.









"Set HT, then set NB"


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Yeah not sure what happened. All I know is I set FSB to 300 but a lot of the values were still unsupported. Then I went and changed HT to something else and went back to NB and saw a bunch of lower values were now available/shown

Tried 320-325 won't boot, same with 267. Like going easter egg hunting as a child but finding a empty egg because the people hiding the eggs were stealing the candy.

Going to start from 229. Need to keep RAM as close to 2133MHz as possible. Also checking out 5GHz again, though I doubt I can pull off 50 Runs.


----------



## pshootr

It seems that setting the HT clock may cause the bios to re-evaluate the NB options/divider? I have not tested this myself yet. But that is the way it sounds judging by your experience.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> It seems that setting the HT clock may cause the bios to re-evaluate the NB options/divider? I have not tested this myself yet. But that is the way it sounds judging by your experience.


I guess so. At the end my chip can't run 300 FSB and honestly 280 hasn't worked and maybe 260 also (Fails to boot). Lots of dead zones for my chip it seems.

Trying for 5GHz (229 x 22) and so far it has passed 25 Runs of IBT Max with 25 more to go. Results are all positive so far and GFlops numbers are all .1xx within each other. Average wise the Core Temps stay around 65-67C normally during IBT but there are Temp Spikes above 70C. Shows that my H100i is not enough to keep the CPU cool at 5GHz (1.56v) with 100% load for a long period of time. But should be okay for gaming. If this passes (total 50) I might try going back to the stock 200 FSB and trying 5GHz stressing again with only Multiplier OCing. The second time around I'll probably have some graphs open and keep my eyes on it with the other numbers to see how many times the temp spikes occur (Minimum at least 2-3 temp spikes this time). Probably will try dropping vcore down a notch too as I jumped .012v instead of .006v this time.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I guess so. At the end my chip can't run 300 FSB and honestly 280 hasn't worked and maybe 260 also (Fails to boot). Lots of dead zones for my chip it seems.
> 
> Trying for 5GHz (229 x 22) and so far it has passed 25 Runs of IBT Max with 25 more to go. Results are all positive so far and GFlops numbers are all .1xx within each other. Average wise the Core Temps stay around 65-67C normally during IBT but there are Temp Spikes above 70C. Shows that my H100i is not enough to keep the CPU cool at 5GHz (1.56v) with 100% load for a long period of time. But should be okay for gaming. If this passes (total 50) I might try going back to the stock 200 FSB and trying 5GHz stressing again with only Multiplier OCing. The second time around I'll probably have some graphs open and keep my eyes on it with the other numbers to see how many times the temp spikes occur (Minimum at least 2-3 temp spikes this time). Probably will try dropping vcore down a notch too as I jumped .012v instead of .006v this time.


Are you by chance using offset voltage? I am no sure if it matters or not, but am using offset voltage ATM for this FSB OC with 283FSB.

I gave up on MAX IBT, takes fore ever to complete







I'm spoiled by IBT/VH. I get similar temps as you with 1.428v


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Are you by chance using offset voltage? I am no sure if it matters or not, but am using offset voltage ATM for this FSB OC with 283FSB.
> 
> I gave up on MAX IBT, takes fore ever to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spoiled by IBT/VH. I get similar temps as you with 1.428v


Yup, I started with manual but changed to offset when I learned CnQ wont change voltages with manual voltage. I wish CPU frequency and the other frequencies used seperate FSBs. That way I can finetune both CPU and NB/HT frequencies with more control and efficiency.

This IBT run is with CnQ enabled. Next run I'll have it disabled so voltages wont drop when IBT loosens the load between tests. On run/test 35 now.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yup, I started with manual but changed to offset when I learned CnQ wont change voltages with manual voltage. I wish CPU frequency and the other frequencies used seperate FSBs. That way I can finetune both CPU and NB/HT frequencies with more control and efficiency.
> 
> This IBT run is with CnQ enabled. Next run I'll have it disabled so voltages wont drop when IBT loosens the load between tests. On run/test 35 now.


That is exactly why I started using offset. Good luck with your run. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> That is exactly why I started using offset. Good luck with your run. I'll check back tomorrow.


Thanks. Sadly IBT failed on run 40-something. Starting another one with 200 FSB and I'm going to go to sleep also.


----------



## CharlieR71

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone could give some advise on offset voltages. I'm on an asus m5a99fx pro 2.0 with a 8320. Right now it's all stable @ 4.6 with 1.425v , I have cool and quiet enabled and idle speeds go down to 1600ish but it seems my Vcore stays at 1.425. I have no problems with temps ( usually 16-20c @ idle). I haven't a clue what to do with the offset voltage setting as I have never used them. I'm just trying to figure out how to get the power consumption down when I'm not a full load. I have no issues with temps but I'd like to see that voltage drop when not needed, thanks.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieR71*
> 
> Hey guys, was wondering if anyone could give some advise on offset voltages. I'm on an asus m5a99fx pro 2.0 with a 8320. Right now it's all stable @ 4.6 with 1.425v , I have cool and quiet enabled and idle speeds go down to 1600ish but it seems my Vcore stays at 1.425. I have no problems with temps ( usually 16-20c @ idle). I haven't a clue what to do with the offset voltage setting as I have never used them. I'm just trying to figure out how to get the power consumption down when I'm not a full load. I have no issues with temps but I'd like to see that voltage drop when not needed, thanks.


offset voltage works like this.

You have to work out what your CPU's stock VID voltage. A program like HW info 64 will tell you what the correct VID value is as long as turbo is disabled. Once you have figured out what your VID is. Go to your BIOS. Go to the voltage section and under vcore select offset instead of manual. Now you need to do some basic maths here. An example. My chip has a VID of 1.288V. And I need 1.4625V to keep 4.95GHz stable. So I take 1.4625-1.288= 0.1745V is your offset voltage. That gives me 1.464V underload and lowers as CnQ drops the clock speed.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Well woke up and was praying on my way to my PC that my 50 Test IBT Max run was succesfull. To my excitement 5GHz at 200FSB passed all 50 Tests with Positive numbers and also resulted in not taking screens. This would be the first time it passed a full 50 Test. BUT (yes a big but), from looking at my HWInfo64 it seems the CPU did throttle down as low as 4.998GHz somtime during the 50 IBT Max Run. I believe I had HWInfo log the values during this test so I'm going to see if I can take a look at them. One way I know it's more stable than my previous try at 5GHz is that NBA 2K15 in the past with 5GHz FPS was in the 40s normally. FPS is back to 60FPS normally with some dips to 59.7 or with VSync off in the 100+. Next is to try my hands at AC:U which use to crash crazy with my unstable 5GHz. Might try the same with Far Cry but never tried it at 5GHz.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> offset voltage works like this.
> 
> You have to work out what your CPU's stock VID voltage. A program like HW info 64 will tell you what the correct VID value is as long as turbo is disabled. Once you have figured out what your VID is. Go to your BIOS. Go to the voltage section and under vcore select offset instead of manual. Now you need to do some basic maths here. An example. My chip has a VID of 1.288V. And I need 1.4625V to keep 4.95GHz stable. So I take 1.4625-1.288= 0.1745V is your offset voltage. That gives me 1.464V underload and lowers as CnQ drops the clock speed.


ASUS boards do the same thing in the bios.

My CPU stock voltage is 1.35 V OR 1350 mV (as written inside the BIOS)

I may be wrong. But it looks correct in my opinion


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

My stock voltage is 1.308v apparently. If I subtract my offset voltage from the result I get 1.308v. I use to think my stock voltage was 1.356 but I think that is the voltage my CHVFZ uses when I had Turbo Boost enabled.

.:edit:.

Is there a way to read HWInfo's csv log files in a more organized form? Seem impossible when csv means comma separated values.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> offset voltage works like this.
> 
> You have to work out what your CPU's stock VID voltage. A program like HW info 64 will tell you what the correct VID value is as long as turbo is disabled. Once you have figured out what your VID is. Go to your BIOS. Go to the voltage section and under vcore select offset instead of manual. Now you need to do some basic maths here. An example. My chip has a VID of 1.288V. And I need 1.4625V to keep 4.95GHz stable. So I take 1.4625-1.288= 0.1745V is your offset voltage. That gives me 1.464V underload and lowers as CnQ drops the clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS boards do the same thing in the bios.
> 
> My CPU stock voltage is 1.35 V OR 1350 mV (as written inside the BIOS)
> 
> I may be wrong. But it looks correct in my opinion
Click to expand...

not quiet. The asus BIOS is a bit off. Mine reports a stock Vid of 1.3 for my CPU. But he info reports 1.288. When when you take the Asus offsets into account it actually is trying to use 1.288 as the reference. Even although the bios says the stock is 1.3.


----------



## 12Cores

I bit the bullet and upgraded to a i7-4790k, for all those who are considering making the jump from a massively overclocked fx-8XXX I would say just get a better GPU or two. The biggest difference between my overclocked 4790k vs 8350 is minimum fps, the intel chip does a much better job of maintaining your fps, which in some cases creates a better gaming experience. But for the games like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4 I am not seeing any improvements at all. If you are building a 1080p rig a fx-8320 and used r9-290/290x from ebay is still the way the to go.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I bit the bullet and upgraded to a i7-4790k, for all those who are considering making the jump from a massively overclocked fx-8XXX I would say just get a better GPU or two. The biggest difference between my overclocked 4790k vs 8350 is minimum fps, the intel chip does a much better job of maintaining your fps, which in some cases creates a better gaming experience. But for the games like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4 I am not seeing any improvements at all. If you are building a 1080p rig a fx-8320 and used r9-290/290x from ebay is still the way the to go.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Kind of agree.

For all you FireStrike users. Benchmarks like Cinebench and AIDA64 (excluding ones heavily related to memory) has improved. But Firestrike scores has dropped overall with 5GHz. I was wondering if NB frequency makes a large difference in Fire Strike as I went from 2600MHz to 2200MHz. Fire Strike and AIDA's CPU PhotoWorxx/Memory Read/Write/Copy/Latency are the only benchmarks where I see drops in values. For the AIDA benchmarks that are coming up with lower numbers they are by 1000-3000 mpixels/s or MB/s.


----------



## CharlieR71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> offset voltage works like this.
> 
> You have to work out what your CPU's stock VID voltage. A program like HW info 64 will tell you what the correct VID value is as long as turbo is disabled. Once you have figured out what your VID is. Go to your BIOS. Go to the voltage section and under vcore select offset instead of manual. Now you need to do some basic maths here. An example. My chip has a VID of 1.288V. And I need 1.4625V to keep 4.95GHz stable. So I take 1.4625-1.288= 0.1745V is your offset voltage. That gives me 1.464V underload and lowers as CnQ drops the clock speed.


Thanks for the explanation, I figured the same but just wanted to clarify with someone who has used this method. All is working as it should now with my idle vcore @.984 .Now to try and use a little lower LLC, I'm set to ultra high for the OC to be stable right now. I'm not at the extreme setting but would like to lower that to high or lower but I really don't see that happening as my chip doesn't like even a 4.3 speed without LLC set at ultra high. As for now everything is very stable with 236 FSB. Multiplyer @19.5 , 1.425vcore@ load for 4.617 clock speed. I'm sure I could squeeze more out of it as my temps @load running prime95 blend are maxing out at 51c but it seems this thing is very power hungry after 4.5 Not sure the added voltage and heat is going to be worth the gain at this point. Thanks again for the input


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Kind of agree.
> 
> For all you FireStrike users. Benchmarks like Cinebench and AIDA64 (excluding ones heavily related to memory) has improved. But Firestrike scores has dropped overall with 5GHz. *I was wondering if NB frequency makes a large difference in Fire Strike* as I went from 2600MHz to 2200MHz. Fire Strike and AIDA's CPU PhotoWorxx/Memory Read/Write/Copy/Latency are the only benchmarks where I see drops in values. For the AIDA benchmarks that are coming up with lower numbers they are by 1000-3000 mpixels/s or MB/s.


Yes.

Memory ckock and Timings and CPU-NB matter with FS.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Memory ckock and Timings and CPU-NB matter with FS.


Thanks makes me feel better.

Figured out how to import CSV into Excel and have it organized. Now time to look through the values.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> not quiet. The asus BIOS is a bit off. Mine reports a stock Vid of 1.3 for my CPU. But he info reports 1.288. When when you take the Asus offsets into account it actually is trying to use 1.288 as the reference. Even although the bios says the stock is 1.3.


well then, I have a CPU VID of 1.3375 V and a CPU/NB VID of 1.175 V.

Now the question: Should I be happy about it or not? Because seeing your VID i'm not feeling happy about it.

And second question: Since I sold this CPU, should I buy a 8350 again or stick with a 8320?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> not quiet. The asus BIOS is a bit off. Mine reports a stock Vid of 1.3 for my CPU. But he info reports 1.288. When when you take the Asus offsets into account it actually is trying to use 1.288 as the reference. Even although the bios says the stock is 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> well then, I have a CPU VID of 1.3375 V and a CPU/NB VID of 1.175 V.
> 
> Now the question: Should I be happy about it or not? Because seeing your VID i'm not feeling happy about it.
> 
> And second question: Since I sold this CPU, should I buy a 8350 again or stick with a 8320?
Click to expand...

It's about normal for the older FX chips. My 8350 had a vid of 1.35V (1.375V) according to the bios. This 8370 is part of the newer batch and really shows off the low voltage prowess of the new chips.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It's about normal for the older FX chips. My 8350 had a vid of 1.35V (1.375V) according to the bios. This 8370 is part of the newer batch and really shows off the low voltage prowess of the new chips.


Well then, I hope I'll receive a newer 8320, I think it'll be post-1429, because It's not currently on stock at Amazon (coming april 9th, so I should be lucky.... right?)


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm

Anyone with a newer 9590 or 9370?

Makes me wonder how the top bins would be like


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I looked at my HWInfo Logfile and saw some interesting things. 5016MHz-5018MHz is my CPU speed majority of the time. I see two consecutive instances of CPU frequency dropping to 4998MHz in the log (for around 1-2 second). So the CPU dropped about 20MHz for about 2-4 seconds during my IBT Max 50 Run. Second thing is I have CPU vcore set to 1.543v or 1.548v in the BIOS but when the CPU is loaded it runs at 1.56v. Additionally there are occasional spikes to 1.572v. I might try lowering the vcore a notch (.006v) and see if I can prevent the 1.572 spikes. Additionally I wonder if I can run 5GHz at a lower vcore like 1.55V but I have my doubts.

.:edit:.

Dropped vcore .006v and set NB back to 2600MHz with +.0875v CPU/NB. Going to start another run of IBT and go out of the house for a few hours. Hopefully nothing burns and it's successful.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Anyone with a newer 9590 or 9370?
> 
> Makes me wonder how the top bins would be like


Wife is using a 1403 batch 9590 and it's a bit meh, tbh i've no idea what batch mine is, i thought i took a pic but turns out i didn't









Gotten some decent runs with it though


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wife is using a 1403 batch 9590 and it's a bit meh, tbh i've no idea what batch mine is, i thought i took a pic but turns out i didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotten some decent runs with it though


Looks good to me. Why do you even think it's "meh"?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *Wife is using a 1403 batch 9590 and it's a bit meh*, tbh i've no idea what batch mine is, i thought i took a pic but turns out i didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotten some decent runs with it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me. Why do you even think it's "meh"?
Click to expand...

My Wife's 9590 is Meh, mine does alright but i'm not sure of the batch number.


----------



## Benjiw

I've got my FX8350 stable 20 passes high @ 5ghz but not a chance on high it keeps failing on pass 3 or 5.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Someone asked a bit back what my batch number was so I went back through and found it


----------



## miklkit

Just a little update while I'm trying to decide on the next motherboard to buy.

The GD80 is now showing the ram as dual channel instead of single channel, which is what caused me to install the Sabertooth. As an experiment I bumped the FSB from 200 to 205, which took it from 4.9 to 5.022 and bumped the vcore up a click. Then tried IBTAVX @ VH. It made 3 passes with good numbers and temps then BSODed, which took flipping the switch on the PSU to fix.

Wish I knew what causes that because the Sabertooth did it too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just a little update while I'm trying to decide on the next motherboard to buy.
> 
> The GD80 is now showing the ram as dual channel instead of single channel, which is what caused me to install the Sabertooth. As an experiment I bumped the FSB from 200 to 205, which took it from 4.9 to 5.022 and bumped the vcore up a click. Then tried IBTAVX @ VH. It made 3 passes with good numbers and temps then BSODed, which took flipping the switch on the PSU to fix.
> 
> Wish I knew what causes that because the Sabertooth did it too.


What bios were you running on the GD-80 at the time?


----------



## Benjiw

Ok, my issue is heat.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What bios were you running on the GD-80 at the time?


It has been on bios ver. 13.5 since June 2014. Before that it was on 13.4. In October 2013 I bumped it up from 11.8 or whatever it was to get it ready for Win8.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Anyone with a newer 9590 or 9370?
> 
> Makes me wonder how the top bins would be like


I posted these a while back http://www.overclock.net/t/1414604/any-9590-or-9370-overclocking-results/690#post_23576239
1429PGS


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What bios were you running on the GD-80 at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> It has been on bios ver. 13.5 since June 2014. Before that it was on 13.4. In October 2013 I bumped it up from 11.8 or whatever it was to get it ready for Win8.
Click to expand...

Ok, thank you. APM turned off?


----------



## miklkit

APM? There is no mention of that anywhere in the bios. Is there another word for it, like HPET?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just a little update while I'm trying to decide on the next motherboard to buy.
> 
> The GD80 is now showing the ram as dual channel instead of single channel, which is what caused me to install the Sabertooth. As an experiment I bumped the FSB from 200 to 205, which took it from 4.9 to 5.022 and bumped the vcore up a click. Then tried IBTAVX @ VH. It made 3 passes with good numbers and temps then BSODed, which took flipping the switch on the PSU to fix.
> 
> Wish I knew what causes that because the Sabertooth did it too.


While testing for stability at 5ghz, BSOD for me was usually memory or CPU/NB problem.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> APM? There is no mention of that anywhere in the bios. Is there another word for it, like HPET?


I believe you can check to see if it is enabled or not under the eco tab in control center. ( depending on the version I suppose)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Anyone with a newer 9590 or 9370?
> 
> Makes me wonder how the top bins would be like
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is using a 1403 batch 9590 and it's a bit meh, tbh i've no idea what batch mine is, i thought i took a pic but turns out i didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotten some decent runs with it though
Click to expand...

Gotta work on my open cl score I see


----------



## miklkit

Ram was at 1866 and CPU-NB is on auto. With 205 FSB the ram is now at 1912 or so. It wouldn't surprise me if the issue isn't there somewhere, but it is running pretty nice right now.


----------



## Benjiw

Don't think my Chip is a 5ghz chip, I'll post up some screen shots soon of what I can manage.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My Wife's 9590 is Meh, mine does alright but i'm not sure of the batch number.


Well, let us know, the more info we have about those batch numbers, the better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've got my FX8350 stable 20 passes high @ 5ghz but not a chance on high it keeps failing on pass 3 or 5.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't think my Chip is a 5ghz chip, I'll post up some screen shots soon of what I can manage.


Silicon lottery, some of us win, while almost everyone loses.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ram was at 1866 and CPU-NB is on auto. With 205 FSB the ram is now at 1912 or so. It wouldn't surprise me if the issue isn't there somewhere, but it is running pretty nice right now.


Hi mik,

To see if your cpu is stable, just under-clock your ram for the initial tests. Though I'm sure you already know this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't think my Chip is a 5ghz chip, I'll post up some screen shots soon of what I can manage.


I'm a little confused here because you are in the 5Ghz clubs.







I guess you passed IBT before, but now you can't? That is why I miss being able to run prime (heat), IBT can be hit or miss.


----------



## miklkit

I can't find anything about APM anywhere in the bios.

My 8350 peaked at 4.8, but this 8370 seems to be 200mhz better.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I can't find anything about APM anywhere in the bios.
> 
> My 8350 peaked at 4.8, but this 8370 seems to be 200mhz better.


There are settings to manage the phases for both ram and cpu









EDIT: look here

http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2011/11/review-msi-990fxa-gd80/


----------



## miklkit

With this motherboard I have always started at 1866 and never took it over 1998. With the Sabertooth I started at 1600 and never took it past 2030. Different boards, different approach. Never underclocked them.

Yes there are! CPU is disabled and DDR is on auto.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> With this motherboard I have always started at 1866 and never took it over 1998. With the Sabertooth I started at 1600 and never took it past 2030. Different boards, different approach. Never underclocked them.
> 
> Yes there are! CPU is disabled and DDR is on auto.


What kind of CPU-NB voltage do you normally see with 1866 RAM, and what NB clock do you use?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> With this motherboard I have always started at 1866 and never took it over 1998. With the Sabertooth I started at 1600 and never took it past 2030. Different boards, different approach. Never underclocked them.
> 
> Yes there are! CPU is disabled and DDR is on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of CPU-NB voltage do you normally see with 1866 RAM, and what NB clock do you use?
Click to expand...

Very low on the GD80 usually less than 1.2 on the cpu/nb , whatever the ram is rated at and it can clock the ht link and nb as high as any 990 board out there , with less heat and voltage from the experiences I've had on the boards I own.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> What kind of CPU-NB voltage do you normally see with 1866 RAM, and what NB clock do you use?


With the GD80 stock CPU-NB voltage is 1.75v but is set to 1.219v now. The NB clock is 2200 but is now at 2255.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very low on the GD80 usually less than 1.2 on the cpu/nb , whatever the ram is rated at and it can clock the ht link and nb as high as any 990 board out there , with less heat and voltage from the experiences I've had on the boards I own.


Wow, that sounds nice. I currently have NB at 2271 with CPU-NB on auto, and I'm seeing 1.230-1.1.257v during Stress testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> With the GD80 stock CPU-NB voltage is 1.75v but is set to 1.219v now. The NB clock is 2200 but is now at 2255.


When I set CPU-NB at 1.250 LLC will bring it up to around 1.290 at times. That was with 2400 NB and 2400 RAM speed though.

Check back soon, need to run for a bit. Good luck mik.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Don't think my Chip is a 5ghz chip, I'll post up some screen shots soon of what I can manage.


Benji,

Here are some Bios screen shots of my set up. Keep in mind I am using gksill tridents 4X4 sticks 16gb in total. Try this the best you can. My voltages are IBT AVX 20 runs very high stable.

Please be careful man. I don't want you to break anything. Good luck bud











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> So if I set a FSB higher than 240 than I can't theoretically run NB lower than 2640MHz as that is the lowest NB Multiplier other than UNSUPPORTED. Are you guys just running a NB higher than 2600MHz? How is 300 FSB possible? My minimum NB would have to be 3300MHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah not sure what happened. All I know is I set FSB to 300 but a lot of the values were still unsupported. Then I went and changed HT to something else and went back to NB and saw a bunch of lower values were now available/shown
> 
> Tried 320-325 won't boot, same with 267. Like going easter egg hunting as a child but finding a empty egg because the people hiding the eggs were stealing the candy.
> 
> Going to start from 229. Need to keep RAM as close to 2133MHz as possible. Also checking out 5GHz again, though I doubt I can pull off 50 Runs.


I think you need to slow down and Finesse your overclock.. you appear to be all over the place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well woke up and was praying on my way to my PC that my 50 Test IBT Max run was succesfull. To my excitement 5GHz at 200FSB passed all 50 Tests with Positive numbers and also resulted in not taking screens. This would be the first time it passed a full 50 Test. BUT (yes a big but), from looking at my HWInfo64 it seems the CPU did throttle down as low as 4.998GHz somtime during the 50 IBT Max Run. I believe I had HWInfo log the values during this test so I'm going to see if I can take a look at them. One way I know it's more stable than my previous try at 5GHz is that NBA 2K15 in the past with 5GHz FPS was in the 40s normally. FPS is back to 60FPS normally with some dips to 59.7 or with VSync off in the 100+. Next is to try my hands at AC:U which use to crash crazy with my unstable 5GHz. Might try the same with Far Cry but never tried it at 5GHz.


FSb fluctuations, it happens, nothing to be concerned about here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I bit the bullet and upgraded to a i7-4790k, for all those who are considering making the jump from a massively overclocked fx-8XXX I would say just get a better GPU or two. The biggest difference between my overclocked 4790k vs 8350 is minimum fps, the intel chip does a much better job of maintaining your fps, which in some cases creates a better gaming experience. But for the games like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4 I am not seeing any improvements at all. If you are building a 1080p rig a fx-8320 and used r9-290/290x from ebay is still the way the to go.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of agree.
> 
> For all you FireStrike users. Benchmarks like Cinebench and AIDA64 (excluding ones heavily related to memory) has improved. But Firestrike scores has dropped overall with 5GHz. I was wondering if NB frequency makes a large difference in Fire Strike as I went from 2600MHz to 2200MHz. Fire Strike and AIDA's CPU PhotoWorxx/Memory Read/Write/Copy/Latency are the only benchmarks where I see drops in values. For the AIDA benchmarks that are coming up with lower numbers they are by 1000-3000 mpixels/s or MB/s.
Click to expand...

yes, what are you trying to do with your machine? working with it or gaming with it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I looked at my HWInfo Logfile and saw some interesting things. 5016MHz-5018MHz is my CPU speed majority of the time. I see two consecutive instances of CPU frequency dropping to 4998MHz in the log (for around 1-2 second). So the CPU dropped about 20MHz for about 2-4 seconds during my IBT Max 50 Run. Second thing is I have CPU vcore set to 1.543v or 1.548v in the BIOS but when the CPU is loaded it runs at 1.56v. Additionally there are occasional spikes to 1.572v. I might try lowering the vcore a notch (.006v) and see if I can prevent the 1.572 spikes. Additionally I wonder if I can run 5GHz at a lower vcore like 1.55V but I have my doubts.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Dropped vcore .006v and set NB back to 2600MHz with +.0875v CPU/NB. Going to start another run of IBT and go out of the house for a few hours. Hopefully nothing burns and it's successful.


it would be a good idea to full stabilize a lower overclock before moving on.

and Bios screen shot will help ppl help you.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I bit the bullet and upgraded to a i7-4790k, for all those who are considering making the jump from a massively overclocked fx-8XXX I would say just get a better GPU or two. The biggest difference between my overclocked 4790k vs 8350 is minimum fps, the intel chip does a much better job of maintaining your fps, which in some cases creates a better gaming experience. But for the games like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4 I am not seeing any improvements at all. If you are building a 1080p rig a fx-8320 and used r9-290/290x from ebay is still the way the to go.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


My







http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


----------



## theoutbackdream

I don't currently own one, but I am currently looking at a AMD FX-8320 Vishera CPU for my next build/update on my rig. What are your guys' thoughts and opinions about it?

Thanks!


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoutbackdream*
> 
> I don't currently own one, but I am currently looking at a AMD FX-8320 Vishera CPU for my next build/update on my rig. What are your guys' thoughts and opinions about it?
> 
> Thanks!


It overclocks the same as an 8350, or slightly less if you are unlucky. It's a better bang for the buck right after the 8300


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoutbackdream*
> 
> I don't currently own one, but I am currently looking at a AMD FX-8320 Vishera CPU for my next build/update on my rig. What are your guys' thoughts and opinions about it?
> 
> Thanks!


All things considered, it's arguably the best value out there for the $130 it sells for. Properly matched with a decent supporting cast , and a moderate overclock, it can provide an experience that will rival chips costing more than twice as much.


----------



## theoutbackdream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> It overclocks the same as an 8350, or slightly less if you are unlucky. It's a better bang for the buck right after the 8300


Interesting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> All things considered, it's arguably the best value out there for the $130 it sells for. Properly matched with a decent supporting cast , and a moderate overclock, it can provide an experience that will rival chips costing more than twice as much.


I agree, the price point for it's specs were what caught my eye.

Do you think a MSI 970 Gaming Motherboard would suit well with this CPU? Or should I look for a different Mobo?

Thanks


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoutbackdream*
> 
> Interesting!
> I agree, the price point for it's specs were what caught my eye.
> 
> Do you think a MSI 970 Gaming Motherboard would suit well with this CPU? Or should I look for a different Mobo?
> 
> Thanks


Avoid MSI at any cost for your price point, if you're on a budget either gen a M5A97 EVO R2.0 or a 970A-UD3P, they're still the most reliable 970 motherboards out there.

Beware though, if you get a bad chip, don't even bother trying for 5 GHZ on a M5A97 EVO R2.0, it's a good board, but it's simply not suited for anything over 1.54 V.

I can't tell you much about the UD3P, I heard the BIOS sucks and it's hardcoded to automatically throttle after a well-set power draw (this doesn't happen with the M5A97 EVO BTW), but it may be able to get a stabler overclock(?)

But AVOID that 970 gaming at any cost, people have seen those boards catching on fire because of the bad VRMs. So yeah, don't bother to risk, unless you are planning for a little overclock (anything under 4.6 GHZ should be "safe").

But even in that case, I would avoid MSI, unless you plan for a GD65 or a GD80.


----------



## theoutbackdream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Avoid MSI at any cost for your price point, if you're on a budget either gen a M5A97 EVO R2.0 or a 970A-UD3P, they're still the most reliable 970 motherboards out there.
> 
> Beware though, if you get a bad chip, don't even bother trying for 5 GHZ on a M5A97 EVO R2.0, it's a good board, but it's simply not suited for anything over 1.54 V.
> 
> I can't tell you much about the UD3P, I heard the BIOS sucks and it's hardcoded to automatically throttle after a well-set power draw (this doesn't happen with the M5A97 EVO BTW), but it may be able to get a stabler overclock(?)
> 
> But AVOID that 970 gaming at any cost, people have seen those boards catching on fire because of the bad VRMs. So yeah, don't bother to risk, unless you are planning for a little overclock (anything under 4.6 GHZ should be "safe").
> 
> But even in that case, I would avoid MSI, unless you plan for a GD65 or a GD80.


WOW GLAD I ASKED. I was about to buy the MSI 970...

I'll definitely look into the other two motherboards. Is there anyway to determine I have a good/bad chip?

Also, how is the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo? I was between the MSI 970 and this one, but the 970 is gone for sure after what you told me about fires... The only thing I didn't like about it was the use of Esata ports. They aren't bad, but I just don't really see a use of them in my case.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoutbackdream*
> 
> WOW GLAD I ASKED. I was about to buy the MSI 970...
> 
> I'll definitely look into the other two motherboards. Is there anyway to determine I have a good/bad chip?
> 
> Also, how is the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo? I was between the MSI 970 and this one, but the 970 is gone for sure after what you told me about fires... The only thing I didn't like about it was the use of Esata ports. They aren't bad, but I just don't really see a use of them in my case.


The UD3 should also be hardcoded to prevent you from OCing too much, plus I haven't heard really good things about gigabyte these days.

But maybe other users from this forum can tell you more, The mothernoards I own/owned are a 990FX Extreme3 and two M5A97 EVO R2.0, and I can only tell you this:

Also avoid ASRock if you're planning on a massive overclock, their PCB is thin (do you like hearing crackling noises when touching your motherboard? Well, I don't.) and they lack an important function for overclocking called LLC (Load Line Calibration). Also they offer terrible power phases for the price (4+1 power phase in my old 990FX Extreme3, I couldn't even use my 8350 without VRM Throttling).

ASUS is no better by any means, they offer really good motherboards, but the M5A99X/FX boards really lack (in my opinion) anything to prefer them over a M5A97 EVO R2.0... so yeah, the only difference is the ASUS Sabertooth (which costs much more than a M5A97 EVO R2.0) and the CHV for extreme overclocking.

As for the good/bad chip, is all about luck, and possibly batch numbers. I own a 1335 (2013, 35th week) FX-8350 which is a TERRIBLE chip (1.56ish V for 4.9 GHZ), while the newer chips (those made after 1429, 2014, Week 29) seem to do way better, but again, it's all about LUCK.

Also E chips seem good overclockers all in all.

If I'm saying wrong things, please correct me, I'm just trying to help here.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I think you need to slow down and Finesse your overclock.. you appear to be all over the place.
> FSb fluctuations, it happens, nothing to be concerned about here.
> yes, what are you trying to do with your machine? working with it or gaming with it?
> it would be a good idea to full stabilize a lower overclock before moving on.
> 
> and Bios screen shot will help ppl help you.


You never fail to amaze me when you take your time to provide help. Thanks. I'll start off.

This machine is mainly for gaming. May do some photo work on it later. But currently it is filled with 100GBs of games. Thanks for mentioning FSB fluctuations, knew it happened and was never really worried about it, happened on my FM2+ mobo also.

I appreciate you being worried but I have things down well enough. You may not have known because of the jumble I posted recently about FSB OCing and 5GHz but I have fully stabilized lower OCs already that I've spent hours upon hours and days on each OC. I have found the lowest voltage stable voltages of these speeds (4GHz (1.27v), 4.5GHz (1.356v), 4.7GHz (1.428v), 4.8GHz (1.464v), 4.9GHz (1.512v)). What have I done to test stability for these OCs? Multiple runs of IBT Maximum 50 Runs (not including even more shorter 10,20,30 runs before going for 50 and did this for Very High also), 8+ hours of Prime95 (Small FFT and Blend), 8+ hours of OCCT, 8+ hours of AIDA, Benchmarking, Gaming, Compressing/Decompressing files). I do this for each CPU frequency I mentioned so it takes a few days for me to test stability and feel confident of my clocks. I have tested the speeds I stated previously with Manual voltage and Offset voltage. With High LLC and Ultra High LLC. With 2200MHz NB and 2600MHz NB. Finally I have tested all my OCs at 1600MHz CL11/13 timings and with 2133MHz CL 9 Timings (Ram went through 8+ hours of Memtest86+ and 2 1/2 pass through of memtest). So before I go on to talk about FSB OCing and 5GHz just know that I have perfectly stable OCs from 4GHz-4.9GHz that are even Temp stable (stay under max temps).

I only dabbled with FSB OCing for the FX chips and only out of curiosity. I used Excel to make the list of optimal CPU/RAM/NB/HT frequencies for each FSB starting from 200-300. Tried 325, 320, 280, and 260 while keeping CPU, RAM, NB, HT as close to my fully stable OC settings. Computer failed to boot so I had to force shutdown and enter the BIOS. 240 is the highest FSB that is bootable that I tested but again it's not optimal as I have to run my NB/RAM/HT higher than I would like. 226 was the FSB I chose upon and tested it at 4.9GHz and it passed 50 runs of IBT AVX Maximum.

Some people talk about having a little more luck getting higher OCs FSB OCing so I went for 5GHz which wasn't possible before with 2260 FSB. Tried it at the same vcore as 4.9GHz and it failed around test 5. So I raised the vcore by .01v -.02v, surprisingly the 50 run IBT Max was successful except the fact Max temp was over 70C. Additionally I tested with CnQ enabled with Power Saving power options so in between tests the CPU frequency and vcore dropped. Because of that I set my power setting to High Performance which keeps my CPU at 5GHz and my set voltage and I ran 50 Runs of IBT again. This time I did not see my CPU drop speeds or voltage below the 1.54/1.56v it required to run 5GHz. Not really being interested in FSB OCing I changed my FSB back to 200, set CPU to 5GHz, 2133MHz RAM, 2600MHz HT, and 2200MHz NB and started another IBT 50 Maximum run before I slept. Woke up checked my computer the IBT run was successful again but again my max core temp peaked over 70C again. Additionally all 8-cores dropped about 20MHz for about 4 seconds total during the several hour IBT run. After that I ran Cinebench, AIDA Benchmarks, Firestrike, and played a few games. Last time I thought I had 5Ghz stable I learned it wasn't. Cinebench scores of 5GHz came out lower than 4.8GHz, and even worse I got worse FPS on 5GHz compared to 4.9GHz/4.8GHz. This time around my 5GHz OC scored better than all my previous OCs, scored higher on all the AIDA benchmarks, and did not have the low performance my previously unstable OC suffered. Only thing the 5GHz OC suffered in was benchmarks that were heavily related to memory. Why did it suffer? Because I was running 2200MHz NB compared to the 2600MHz I was running in my previous daily OC settings. Because of that I set my NB to 2600MHz, lowered my CPU vcore by .006v and ran another IBT 50 Max run and left the computer for a while. I just came back from work and the IBT run was successful again. This time the highest HWInfo detected my CPU vcore was 1.56 instead of 1.572 spikes (+1). Now I will be running some benchmarks again to see if the 2600MHz NB allows the 5GHz OC to score better in memory related tests compared to 4.9GHz with 2600MHz NB.

Sorry for the long writing. Had to sort of prove that (to Flail) I had the hang of things as far as multiplier OCing and that FSB OCing was only a side interest as I thought 4.9GHz was my max. Glad you tried to help on the question i was asking late last night or early this morning but I ended up figuring things out after playing with settings.

.:edit:.

Here is a screenshot of what seems to be my latest successful IBT Max 50 Run with 5GHz, 2133MHz (9-10-10-27), 2600MHz NB/HT. As you can see the only negative things I see is that Core Temps hit 80C (ouch) and that CPU Frequency dropped to ~4980MHz during the stress testing. Not so much worried as I shouldn't hit those temps while gaming. I don't really benchmark, fold, mine, etc. If I'm not gaming I'm web browsing/watching videos most of the times on this PC. If you see a problem in my screenshot (Flail) or anyone else leave me a reply


----------



## pshootr

Did about 6 hr so far of prime95-blend test at 4.8Ghz, 283-FSB, 2271-NB, 2555-HT, 1892-RAM. The temps are pretty warm, but not terrible. Very similar to what I see with IBT (surprized), although this is not a full out Small FFT test. (I am just getting my feet wet with high FSB OC's) Any criticism/advice is welcomed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I think you need to slow down and Finesse your overclock.. you appear to be all over the place.
> FSb fluctuations, it happens, nothing to be concerned about here.
> yes, what are you trying to do with your machine? working with it or gaming with it?
> it would be a good idea to full stabilize a lower overclock before moving on.
> 
> and Bios screen shot will help ppl help you.
> 
> 
> 
> You never fail to amaze me when you take your time to provide help. Thanks. I'll start off.
> 
> This machine is mainly for gaming. May do some photo work on it later. But currently it is filled with 100GBs of games. Thanks for mentioning FSB fluctuations, knew it happened and was never really worried about it, happened on my FM2+ mobo also.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate you being worried but I have things down well enough. You may not have known because of the jumble I posted recently about FSB OCing and 5GHz but I have fully stabilized lower OCs already that I've spent hours upon hours and days on each OC. I have found the lowest voltage stable voltages of these speeds (4GHz (1.27v), 4.5GHz (1.356v), 4.7GHz (1.428v), 4.8GHz (1.464v), 4.9GHz (1.512v)). What have I done to test stability for these OCs? Multiple runs of IBT Maximum 50 Runs (not including even more shorter 10,20,30 runs before going for 50 and did this for Very High also), 8+ hours of Prime95 (Small FFT and Blend), 8+ hours of OCCT, 8+ hours of AIDA, Benchmarking, Gaming, Compressing/Decompressing files). I do this for each CPU frequency I mentioned so it takes a few days for me to test stability and feel confident of my clocks. I have tested the speeds I stated previously with Manual voltage and Offset voltage. With High LLC and Ultra High LLC. With 2200MHz NB and 2600MHz NB. Finally I have tested all my OCs at 1600MHz CL11/13 timings and with 2133MHz CL 9 Timings (Ram went through 8+ hours of Memtest86+ and 2 1/2 pass through of memtest). So before I go on to talk about FSB OCing and 5GHz just know that I have perfectly stable OCs from 4GHz-4.9GHz that are even Temp stable (stay under max temps).
> 
> I only dabbled with FSB OCing for the FX chips and only out of curiosity. I used Excel to make the list of optimal CPU/RAM/NB/HT frequencies for each FSB starting from 200-300. Tried 325, 320, 280, and 260 while keeping CPU, RAM, NB, HT as close to my fully stable OC settings. Computer failed to boot so I had to force shutdown and enter the BIOS. 240 is the highest FSB that is bootable that I tested but again it's not optimal as I have to run my NB/RAM/HT higher than I would like. 226 was the FSB I chose upon and tested it at 4.9GHz and it passed 50 runs of IBT AVX Maximum.
> 
> Some people talk about having a little more luck getting higher OCs FSB OCing so I went for 5GHz which wasn't possible before with 2260 FSB. Tried it at the same vcore as 4.9GHz and it failed around test 5. So I raised the vcore by .01v -.02v, surprisingly the 50 run IBT Max was successful except the fact Max temp was over 70C. Additionally I tested with CnQ enabled with Power Saving power options so in between tests the CPU frequency and vcore dropped. Because of that I set my power setting to High Performance which keeps my CPU at 5GHz and my set voltage and I ran 50 Runs of IBT again. This time I did not see my CPU drop speeds or voltage below the 1.54/1.56v it required to run 5GHz. Not really being interested in FSB OCing I changed my FSB back to 200, set CPU to 5GHz, 2133MHz RAM, 2600MHz HT, and 2200MHz NB and started another IBT 50 Maximum run before I slept. Woke up checked my computer the IBT run was successful again but again my max core temp peaked over 70C again. Additionally all 8-cores dropped about 20MHz for about 4 seconds total during the several hour IBT run. After that I ran Cinebench, AIDA Benchmarks, Firestrike, and played a few games. Last time I thought I had 5Ghz stable I learned it wasn't. Cinebench scores of 5GHz came out lower than 4.8GHz, and even worse I got worse FPS on 5GHz compared to 4.9GHz/4.8GHz. This time around my 5GHz OC scored better than all my previous OCs, scored higher on all the AIDA benchmarks, and did not have the low performance my previously unstable OC suffered. Only thing the 5GHz OC suffered in was benchmarks that were heavily related to memory. Why did it suffer? Because I was running 2200MHz NB compared to the 2600MHz I was running in my previous daily OC settings. Because of that I set my NB to 2600MHz, lowered my CPU vcore by .006v and ran another IBT 50 Max run and left the computer for a while. I just came back from work and the IBT run was successful again. This time the highest HWInfo detected my CPU vcore was 1.56 instead of 1.572 spikes (+1). Now I will be running some benchmarks again to see if the 2600MHz NB allows the 5GHz OC to score better in memory related tests compared to 4.9GHz with 2600MHz NB.
> 
> Sorry for the long writing. Had to sort of prove that (to Flail) I had the hang of things as far as multiplier OCing and that FSB OCing was only a side interest as I thought 4.9GHz was my max. Glad you tried to help on the question i was asking late last night or early this morning but I ended up figuring things out after playing with settings.
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screenshot of what seems to be my latest successful IBT Max 50 Run with 5GHz, 2133MHz (9-10-10-27), 2600MHz NB/HT. As you can see the only negative things I see is that Core Temps hit 80C (ouch) and that CPU Frequency dropped to ~4980MHz during the stress testing. Not so much worried as I shouldn't hit those temps while gaming. I don't really benchmark, fold, mine, etc. If I'm not gaming I'm web browsing/watching videos most of the times on this PC. If you see a problem in my screenshot (Flail) or anyone else leave me a reply
Click to expand...

glad you got yourself sorted.

few observations, you can try upping your VDDA, as well as your HT voltage. might suggest knocking the llc on the NB down a little bit
shouldn't really need over 1.3,

if ram becomes an issue try 9-11-10-28 or 9-10-10-29, but that is an IF you run into issues, would like so see the tertiary timings and dividers but i assume they are on auto


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> glad you got yourself sorted.
> 
> few observations, you can try upping your VDDA, as well as your HT voltage. might suggest knocking the llc on the NB down a little bit
> shouldn't really need over 1.3,
> 
> if ram becomes an issue try 9-11-10-28 or 9-10-10-29, but that is an IF you run into issues, would like so see the tertiary timings and dividers but i assume they are on auto


Thanks again. I'll try knocking the LLC down for the NB a little. As for VDDA I have it on auto but I believe the motherboard usually sets it to 2.5XXv. As for RAM I used to run 9-11-10-28 for majority of the past as that is what the 2133MHz version of my 2400MHz use for timings. I dropped it down to 9-10-10-25 though and it seemed stable (memtest+memtest86+ibt). Yeah I have not touched my RAM timings other than the first 4 values.

So my to do list:
- Knock CPU/NB LLC down a bit or just run 2200MHz NB
- Loosen timings back to 9-11-10-28
- Try adding some VDDA/HT voltage (will have to see how much is recommended)

How much is a good tiny increase for VDDA/HT voltage?

.:edit:.

For now I upped VDDA by .1 so ~2.512v to ~2.612v. Second I set CPU/NB LLC from High to Regular but CPU/NB Vcore still goes above 1.3 as CPU/NB voltage fluctuates quite a bit. This is with CPU/NB as +.08750 which is suppose to be about 2.5v.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well woke up and was praying on my way to my PC that my 50 Test IBT Max run was succesfull. To my excitement 5GHz at 200FSB passed all 50 Tests with Positive numbers and also resulted in not taking screens. This would be the first time it passed a full 50 Test. BUT (yes a big but), from looking at my HWInfo64 it seems the CPU did throttle down as low as 4.998GHz somtime during the 50 IBT Max Run. I believe I had HWInfo log the values during this test so I'm going to see if I can take a look at them. One way I know it's more stable than my previous try at 5GHz is that NBA 2K15 in the past with 5GHz FPS was in the 40s normally. FPS is back to 60FPS normally with some dips to 59.7 or with VSync off in the 100+. Next is to try my hands at AC:U which use to crash crazy with my unstable 5GHz. Might try the same with Far Cry but never tried it at 5GHz.


Sounds normal fyi


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds normal fyi


What sounds normal? The slight change in CPU Frequency? Crashing in games, etc?


----------



## theoutbackdream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> The UD3 should also be hardcoded to prevent you from OCing too much, plus I haven't heard really good things about gigabyte these days.
> 
> But maybe other users from this forum can tell you more, The mothernoards I own/owned are a 990FX Extreme3 and two M5A97 EVO R2.0, and I can only tell you this:
> 
> Also avoid ASRock if you're planning on a massive overclock, their PCB is thin (do you like hearing crackling noises when touching your motherboard? Well, I don't.) and they lack an important function for overclocking called LLC (Load Line Calibration). Also they offer terrible power phases for the price (4+1 power phase in my old 990FX Extreme3, I couldn't even use my 8350 without VRM Throttling).
> 
> ASUS is no better by any means, they offer really good motherboards, but the M5A99X/FX boards really lack (in my opinion) anything to prefer them over a M5A97 EVO R2.0... so yeah, the only difference is the ASUS Sabertooth (which costs much more than a M5A97 EVO R2.0) and the CHV for extreme overclocking.
> 
> As for the good/bad chip, is all about luck, and possibly batch numbers. I own a 1335 (2013, 35th week) FX-8350 which is a TERRIBLE chip (1.56ish V for 4.9 GHZ), while the newer chips (those made after 1429, 2014, Week 29) seem to do way better, but again, it's all about LUCK.
> 
> Also E chips seem good overclockers all in all.
> 
> If I'm saying wrong things, please correct me, I'm just trying to help here.


Hmm.. Well reading up alittle more, I think I may end up getting the UD3. While you said it's hardcoded to prevent me from OCing too much, I don't think I'll OC too heavily. Things will probably change down the road, but so will the advancement in technology.







Also, it just seems like there isn't really a one mobo is better than the other at the price range i'm looking at.

Don't worry, I've also looked into the M5A97 EVO R2.0, but; 1) don't think I could deal with the blue. 2) the internal sata ports point up, rather than to the side like the UD3.

Good to know for the good/bad chip as well. Hopefully I can get one of the newer chips. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mega Man

do your self the favor and get a ud5

@xKrNMBoYx

yes the fsb fluctuations


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. Dont bother with a UD3 for Octa-Core CPUs.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> What sounds normal? The slight change in CPU Frequency? Crashing in games, etc?


the slight change in cpu frequency is normal it was probity there at stock but you just did not notice

so your fsb dropped to 199.92 which is an -0.0004% dip well with in spec 199.92*25=4998mhz that is also not throttling. throttling is when the multiplier and voltage lower to prevent components form overheating if your chip was throttling more than likely you would have encounterd an dip to ~1 or ~2ghz finally games crashing with an unstable oc is normal but that is expected
sound like you have an good 5ghz oc


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> the slight change in cpu frequency is normal it was probity there at stock but you just did not notice
> 
> so your fsb dropped to 199.92 which is an -0.0004% dip well with in spec 199.92*25=4998mhz that is also not throttling. throttling is when the multiplier and voltage lower to prevent components form overheating if your chip was throttling more than likely you would have encounterd an dip to ~1 or ~2ghz finally games crashing with an unstable oc is normal but that is expected
> sound like you have an good 5ghz oc


Yeah thanks. Kind of thought that when I saw voltage never dropped below what I set in the BIOS. As for the rest I'll be away for a while. Got in a car accident and my car is wrecked. Insurance company will probably call it totaled. See you guys sometime later.


----------



## Mega Man

That sucks.
I know how it feels
So far this week. We owe 5k in taxes. I hurt my arm. Drain backed up. Rented a auger to clear it. Found my license expired (in co we have 10 year license easy to forget )..... yes been a great full moon


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Definitely not as bad as your week but still one of the worst (as of recent) out of my peaceful life. Did not imagine Easter Sunday turning like this. Car has had problems with symptoms that point to a problem with the transmission or the spark plug/coils. So I have to step on my pedal to get this car to speed up a bit. Well that plus brakes that take a bit to stop (slides a bit), rainy roads, and distraction did not end well for me. Things are going to get busy now.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I read a very good quote somewhere on the ROG forum this morning, and I think I may fire up another session this week...

The guy said this:
"It took me 2 days to get 4.9GHz stable, it took me 2 months to get 5GHz stable"

With all the tweaking I did last Thursday, I had pretty much threw in the towel, but I have to be honest when I say I haven't nearly tried everything. After reading that quote, and also seeing that xKrNMBoyx got 5GHz on his rig, I figure I'd better be true to my nature and keep trying....

I'll be watching my Blue Devils take on a great Badger team tonight, but afterwards, or by tomorrow, I'll be back at it.
Going to rearange some fans, move my radiator, and try and get some better airflow to help with temps under higher voltage, and see what happens.

Whether it does happen or not, well, no biggie I suppose.... after tons of gameplay Saturday (WOW), and not touching the PC at all yesterday after enjoying an excellent Easter with my wife, kids, and family, I didn't mess clocks a whole lot this weekend....

BTW, really sorry to hear about your wreck xK, and your bad week too Mega.
Life can really pimp slap the hell out of you sometimes.....









Good luck to the both of you with everything.....


----------



## Mega Man

Could be worse. But tu. I was just letting him know I felt his passion


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Go for it Agent Smith1984. It amazed me too when I got 5GHz to work. Although I had temp spikes beyond 70C, HWInfo64s log did not show any voltage drop nor frequencies during the IBT run. Good luck with trying to go higher and Enjoy the basketball game. Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So, I noticed something.....

I am having much better luck getting 4.9 out of using multi only, but to get past 4.9, it seems that the FSB is my best bet.
And I'm not the only person I've seen using this method..... there have been quite a few folks in other forums and reviews using 24 and 24.5 multies, and then bumping the bus from there....
Anyone else here notice a benefit from doing this?

Seems that going 24.5x204-205 is giving me a small bump on the stock NB and the RAM, which gives a little bit of a boost, but better yet, it seems to be requiring less of a voltage bump to get IBT's to pass.....

When using 25x200, I get an onslought of stability issues unless voltage is jacked up pretty high on the core...

Also, I read some folks were getting a little help from increasing CPU-NB even if they were running it stock.
Anyone seen this?


----------



## miklkit

That is pretty much how I'm going with this GD80. 24.5 multi and then 205 fsb. The GD80 has bios issues though and right when the vcore gets bumped up to make it stable there, that is where it BSODs. One click down and IBT gives 9,4,5,7,2 but no 3. One click up gives 3 and BSOD.

The Sabertooth was a different animal entirely. 20 multi and 251 fsb worked for it except for the overheating backside vrm.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is pretty much how I'm going with this GD80. 24.5 multi and then 205 fsb. The GD80 has bios issues though and right when the vcore gets bumped up to make it stable there, that is where it BSODs. One click down and IBT gives 9,4,5,7,2 but no 3. One click up gives 3 and BSOD.
> 
> The Sabertooth was a different animal entirely. 20 multi and 251 fsb worked for it except for the overheating backside vrm.


Yeah, I can see how this may be indicative to the board....

I see the CHV and sabers doing high bus speeds (290-320)... I haven't even tried anything past 250 on this one with any luck.

I am running 4.9 rock solid. I tried to go 25x and needed a good bit more voltage to get any runs out of it....
However, I added 4MHz to the base clock, and was able to benchmark at the same voltage, which is how I pulled this:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4503096

With a 25x multi, that testing would hard lock on the physics portion, and even with a .05 bump it was hit or miss depending on bad the vdroop got.

It's a little confusing, because getting to 4.8-4.9 through bus clocking didn't help at all, if anything it caused more headache, but in efforts to get to 5.0, it's proving to be the biggest help??


----------



## cssorkinman

Something from the other end of the AMD spectrum











Hey! What did you expect from 25 watts


----------



## miklkit

Ya, it seems these chips really start to perform well when they get up there. I ran Heaven last night and picked up 8 fps over the best the 8350 could deliver.

25 watts? What's that, a telephone?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya, it seems these chips really start to perform well when they get up there. I ran Heaven last night and picked up 8 fps over the best the 8350 could deliver.
> 
> 25 watts? What's that, a telephone?


lol , pretty efficient for home server duty etc. With an SSD and some decent ram it's makes a good htpc/web browser.


----------



## miklkit

Trudat! My wife had something only a little bit faster for years and that was what it was used for. Home server and web browsing. Replaced it not long ago with an FM2+ rig.

Hey, I'm trying to flash my bios back from the 13.5 to the 13.4 with no luck. I heard somewhere that a 4gb usb stick is needed while I am failing with a 16gb usb stick. true/false?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hey, I'm trying to flash my bios back from the 13.5 to the 13.4 with no luck. I heard somewhere that a 4gb usb stick is needed while I am failing with a 16gb usb stick. true/false?


I'm pretty sure flashback requires fat32 formatting on the usb stick, and renaming the CAP file. i didn't know about a max size to the thumb drive.


----------



## miklkit

It is formatted and recognized but the bios on it are not recognized. I used to get higher voltages with the older bios.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Wonder if this would fit on my VRM sections?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerEdge-2800-2850-Heatsink-Assembly-TD634-X1955/221263082892?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29385%26meid%3D59392ed093c246bba4b594667330dec0%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D280912624353&rt=nc


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So, I noticed something.....
> 
> I am having much better luck getting 4.9 out of using multi only, but to get past 4.9, it seems that the FSB is my best bet.
> And I'm not the only person I've seen using this method..... there have been quite a few folks in other forums and reviews using 24 and 24.5 multies, and then bumping the bus from there....
> Anyone else here notice a benefit from doing this?
> 
> Seems that going 24.5x204-205 is giving me a small bump on the stock NB and the RAM, which gives a little bit of a boost, but better yet, it seems to be requiring less of a voltage bump to get IBT's to pass.....
> 
> When using 25x200, I get an onslought of stability issues unless voltage is jacked up pretty high on the core...
> 
> Also, I read some folks were getting a little help from increasing CPU-NB even if they were running it stock.
> Anyone seen this?


currently running 251-253fsb X 19

I would prefer to drop the multi and up the FSB so i can control what things are set at.

doing it the other way i find personally a little tougher to work with as you are in between steps at every turn.


----------



## tenyleaz

Hi people,
I'm back with a CM seidon 120v AIO cooler, just tried up to 4.6GHz today.

(don't mind for my ****ty case)

At 1.32V core, max temperture is about 67C, room temp is ~25C.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenyleaz*
> 
> Hi people,
> I'm back with a CM seidon 120v AIO cooler, just tried up to 4.6GHz today.
> 
> (don't mind for my ****ty case)
> 
> At 1.32V core, max temperture is about 67C, room temp is ~25C.


Standard IBT is not enough to verify stability. Not by a long shot.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Standard IBT is not enough to verify stability. Not by a long shot.


not entirely true, passing standard means that you'll have a hard time BSODding out of nowhere, it is possible, but also really hard.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Standard IBT is not enough to verify stability. Not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> not entirely true, passing standard means that you'll have a hard time BSODding out of nowhere, it is possible, but also really hard.
Click to expand...

you actually need to stress the IMC of these chips for anything over 1333mhz ram.

so no.. standard is not enough to verify stability. my 5.24ghz suicide profile passes 10 runs of standard AND IS BY NO MEANS stable.

out of the blue it will BSOD. Standard IBT is a joke. setting shouldn't even be there. its only good for web surf stability if flash isn't involved. ( an if that is all you are doing why are you overclocking?)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Standard IBT is not enough to verify stability. Not by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> not entirely true, passing standard means that you'll have a hard time BSODding out of nowhere, it is possible, but also really hard.
Click to expand...

As Flail said. Not true. I could have random BSOD's out of nowhere after passing 10x runs of very high. So if I can BSOD randomly even after 10x runs of very high. What sort of joke is standard.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Got bored this afternoon, decided to do a validation run: http://valid.canardpc.com/ky9ahi



Might try for something higher later on but pretty happy with that


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you actually need to stress the IMC of these chips for anything over 1333mhz ram.
> 
> so no.. standard is not enough to verify stability. my 5.24ghz suicide profile passes 10 runs of standard AND IS BY NO MEANS stable.
> 
> out of the blue it will BSOD. Standard IBT is a joke. setting shouldn't even be there. its only good for web surf stability if flash isn't involved. ( an if that is all you are doing why are you overclocking?)


Oh well, I use Rust as my main stress test







it's way easier to me than IBT, and also easier to figure out the issue:

Freeze = IMC issue
BSOD = More VCore

Works like a charm


----------



## warpuck

5250 was best I could do with the 9590 on 8 cores, and pass a 3d mark run. It was a day it was less than 0C all day and the box was sitting in the open window. Got real noisy around here that day. The olde lady was complaining coldest day of the year and you..... In the winter 24C is cold to her. In the summer 24C is to hot for her.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got bored this afternoon, decided to do a validation run: http://valid.canardpc.com/ky9ahi
> 
> 
> 
> Might try for something higher later on but pretty happy with that


Nice clockspeed for the voltage


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got bored this afternoon, decided to do a validation run: http://valid.canardpc.com/ky9ahi
> 
> 
> 
> Might try for something higher later on but pretty happy with that


Looks good Sarge, you could likely score another 1-200MHz by dropping to one module.


----------



## Undervolter

I 've ordered a Biostar TA970 Plus motherboard.

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=787

There's no review anywhere in the internet that i could find, but how bad can it be for an 8+2 for someone who doesn't go above 4Ghz, right? Thing is, i will probably never use it (i will keep it as spare), but a few days ago, i accidentally managed to semi-break one of the RAM clips on the Giga 970 UD3P (with no practical conseguences though) and i also noticed that at one point, i have scratched the back of the board to the point that copper is visible. No cut traces in that place and the board works fine, but still, i 've scratched it by dragging it on the case stand-offs. So if the UD3P for my main PCs goes kaput, i 've only 1 UD3P spare and a bunch of Asrock 970 extreme3s, which though i 'd like to avoid for my main rig. So i figured "what the hell, let's buy a 2nd spare with 8+2 phase". But i thought to change this time. The Giga is a good board for overclockers and everything you want, but the UEFI friendlyness is subpar, not to mention the double boot bug that forces you to keep Turbo on "auto", which i never liked as idea, it seems "untidy". So, i thought "i 've never bought a Biostar board, let's try it".

I will post a small review if i find the time when it gets here, although i don't plan on actually using it. I will just put a CPU/RAM/GPU on it to make sure it's working and see a bit around the BIOS and then store it in case i need a spare. I am too tired to actually install an OS for real on it, just to test it. But if i notice anything worth of notice that i see visually or in the BIOS, i will post it.
I like the fact that's it's all black. I don't like the idea of having electrolytic caps on the board again, but usually audio caps last longer and seems the latest trend for motherboards.

I guess further on, if i get bored with the Giga UD3P, i may swap it and keep the Giga as spare and put the Biostar as main. But right now the idea of having to find all P-state voltages from scratch is out the question...

Biostar is really hard to find here and only 2 shops sell it right now. My suspicion is that it doesn't use digital PWM , as there is no mention in the website, but well, it's not the end of the world... Otherwise on paper looks good. For the same money the UD3P is probably the better motherboard, but well, let's try Biostar for once too...

EDIT: I also expect it to use doublers, but at least it has lowRDS(on) mosfets so they can't possibly be my "beloved" Nikos D-PAKs.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Question....

Before I go Windows 10 (for DX12 support), has anyone had any issues with any of their AMD hardware (GPU or CPU)?
Using AMD drivers, or windows automatically installed drivers for chipset, etc?? (I always install the drivers personally, but the OS seems to work too)

Any issues running benchmarks or stability tests?

Just trying to make sure there are few surprises...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Question....
> 
> Before I go Windows 10 (for DX12 support), has anyone had any issues with any of their AMD hardware (GPU or CPU)?
> Using AMD drivers, or windows automatically installed drivers for chipset, etc?? (I always install the drivers personally, but the OS seems to work too)
> 
> Any issues running benchmarks or stability tests?
> 
> Just trying to make sure there are few surprises...


Probably this isn't affecting your model, but just as a story, the extreme3 in Win7, if you install AMD SATA drivers, has a random eventID "Sata reset" or something. It's common to various users i 've googled. It goes away by simply not installing AMD's SATA driver and leaving it to MSAHCI. I use the 13.12 drivers and apart the SATA, in Win7, they install only AMD USB driver. No chipset driver. So i don't think you need chipset driver for Win10 either.


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Question....
> 
> Before I go Windows 10 (for DX12 support), has anyone had any issues with any of their AMD hardware (GPU or CPU)?
> Using AMD drivers, or windows automatically installed drivers for chipset, etc?? (I always install the drivers personally, but the OS seems to work too)
> 
> Any issues running benchmarks or stability tests?
> 
> Just trying to make sure there are few surprises...


I installed windows 10 on AMD hardware, CPU and GPU and only installed the GPU drivers. Everything worked out of the box even the raid controller on the asus crosshair v formula z mainboard. Only stability issues I had where OCing problems







I've got it running on an Intel Nuc with Atom cpu and it runs fine aswell.

DeScheep


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice clockspeed for the voltage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got bored this afternoon, decided to do a validation run: http://valid.canardpc.com/ky9ahi
> 
> 
> 
> Might try for something higher later on but pretty happy with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Sarge, you could likely score another 1-200MHz by dropping to one module.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, internet is capped atm so i hanvent got alot to do really.
ultimately im hoping for a 5.7-6.0 validation just so i get my +1Ghz over stock


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> As Flail said. Not true. I could have random BSOD's out of nowhere after passing 10x runs of very high. So if I can BSOD randomly even after 10x runs of very high. What sort of joke is standard.


you know, I've had more BSOD's out of stock machines over the years than my OC'd machines (once tuned in)... of coarse they were cheapo's... I too had that problem once though... where a 10 run of very high passed and in game it just froze... turned out my voltage on cpu/nb was too low... you would have thought IBT/avx would have found that...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> you know, I've had more BSOD's out of stock machines over the years than my OC'd machines (once tuned in)... of coarse they were cheapo's... I too had that problem once though... where a 10 run of very high passed and in game it just froze... turned out my voltage on cpu/nb was too low... you would have thought IBT/avx would have found that...


that's why most say 20 runs


----------



## miklkit

Ayup. That's why I couldn't call my 8370 5 ghz stable. It couldn't pass 20 runs of IBT.

I had a frustrating day yesterday trying to get around the BSODs. It doesn't seem to matter if straight multi was used, or straight FSB, or both. It always BSods at the same vcore of 1.53v, and that's what it needs to be stable there. Changing other settings like CPU-NB, HT, or PLL (VDDA) made no difference.
I remember running at vcores as high as 1.64v with older bios so it looks like MSI clamped down on things with the 13.5 bios. That's too bad as it would look good for them if I could say I got 5 ghz stable on air with their GD80.

This 8370 is a good cpu! It looks to be 200mhz better than my 8350, which is only good for 4.8 on air.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So, in most people's opinion....

What are the main causes of BSOD versus freezing?

I've not gotten a single BSOD at 5GHz, but I do seem to get a hard freeze after multiple passes in IBT....

Raising vcore prevents the freeze, but then I just run into the thermal protection on the board evintually (long after the freeze would hit with less voltage though)....

I'm assuming the BSODs are specific to RAM/NB/IMC issues, and the freezing is a lack of voltage?
That's what always seemed to the the case with my thuban, except that the thuban would start acting up if I went over 1.5v also (freezing).
That chip only seemed to like 1.475-1.525v....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So, in most people's opinion....
> 
> What are the main causes of BSOD versus freezing?
> 
> I've not gotten a single BSOD at 5GHz, but I do seem to get a hard freeze after multiple passes in IBT....
> 
> Raising vcore prevents the freeze, but then I just run into the thermal protection on the board evintually (long after the freeze would hit with less voltage though)....
> 
> I'm assuming the BSODs are specific to RAM/NB/IMC issues, and the freezing is a lack of voltage?
> That's what always seemed to the the case with my thuban, except that the thuban would start acting up if I went over 1.5v also (freezing).
> That chip only seemed to like 1.475-1.525v....


Try raising the CPU_NB voltage a tad, that can be the cause of the freeze. Not necessarily. But it's voltage related IMO as it heats up it'll require just a tad more to finish since there's more resistance. One thing I have noticed is that at the 4.8-5.0 mark the CPU_NB usually needs a bump in voltage to stay stable even at the same speed.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'll try that then Johan, thanks!!

I have read that elsewhere also, but most were trying to use 2400-2600, and I am just running 2200 right now, so I left it low for thermal reduction.

I am going to give it somewhere around 1.25v-1.3v and see if that get's it. May even be able to go with a tad less vcore.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anyone tried running Firestrike with 4m/4c?

Curious to see if the combined score goes up the way i7 does with HT off.....
Obviously the overall score would be down a lot because of the physics, but still kind of curious...


----------



## Johan45

No guarantee it'll help, you might just need the V_Core but it's worth a shot. It is definitely something I have noticed in the past. The trend continues as well the higher you go on the clock







.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone tried running Firestrike with 4m/4c?
> 
> Curious to see if the combined score goes up the way i7 does with HT off.....
> Obviously the overall score would be down a lot because of the physics, but still kind of curious...


Un less your board can shut off 1 core per module it won't make any difference just half the score.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup. That's why I couldn't call my 8370 5 ghz stable. It couldn't pass 20 runs of IBT.
> 
> I had a frustrating day yesterday trying to get around the BSODs. It doesn't seem to matter if straight multi was used, or straight FSB, or both. It always BSods at the same vcore of 1.53v, and that's what it needs to be stable there. Changing other settings like CPU-NB, HT, or PLL (VDDA) made no difference.
> I remember running at vcores as high as 1.64v with older bios so it looks like MSI clamped down on things with the 13.5 bios. That's too bad as it would look good for them if I could say I got 5 ghz stable on air with their GD80.
> 
> This 8370 is a good cpu! It looks to be 200mhz better than my 8350, which is only good for 4.8 on air.


The 8370 I have is a wonderful undervolter ,a very good match for the GD-80 in my opinion.
I had my original 8350 clocked at 1.4ghz idle - 5 ghz under a load for about a year and I can't recall having a freeze or crash during normal use. Under normal ambient temps prime or ibt would overwhelm the H-100 during long runs but it was fine for my daily mix of gaming/browsing etc. I have since used a bunch of chips on that board and haven't bothered nailing down a daily clock for any one of them, the CHV-Z/8core/780Ti has been my daily driver ( gd-80 has been on the torture bench) for a while now and is running an 8370 - 1.44 volts at 4.96 ghz. It's about the highest "green" overclock the chip will do, higher clockspeeds need a lot more voltage.

I had the 8370 running 5.2 ghz on 1.52V ( 480 mm custom loop) for a week or so (basically at these settings :http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/090d055f_5117complete.jpeg ) , but couldn't figure out the random shutdowns. The odd thing is, it tended to happen when browsing rather than gaming or anything else. Temps and voltage etc were good, tried knocking the ram back a couple notches, but no dice.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So, in most people's opinion....
> 
> What are the main causes of BSOD versus freezing?
> 
> I've not gotten a single BSOD at 5GHz, but I do seem to get a hard freeze after multiple passes in IBT....
> 
> Raising vcore prevents the freeze, but then I just run into the thermal protection on the board evintually (long after the freeze would hit with less voltage though)....
> 
> I'm assuming the BSODs are specific to RAM/NB/IMC issues, and the freezing is a lack of voltage?
> That's what always seemed to the the case with my thuban, except that the thuban would start acting up if I went over 1.5v also (freezing).
> That chip only seemed to like 1.475-1.525v....


In the last 6 our seven years the only bsods I've seen were memory and memory leak....with one exception being when I tried to install chipset driver for amd when I had nvidia graphics card installed and it tried to install catalyst graphics drivers...but years ago I remember irq conflicts and hard drive errors being big culprits as well


----------



## hawker-gb

Update on rig,

I finally get all components and make friends rig final.
Thank you all for suggestions.

-CM Storm Stryker
-ASUS Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0
-AMD FX 8370
-Kingston Hyper X 1866mhz 32GB
-GIGABYTE GTX 980 4GB (R9 295 X2 wasnt available anymore)
-SEASONIC 1050W SS-1050XM
-Samsung 850 500GB SSD
-WD HDD 4TB
-Corsair H110


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Update on rig,
> 
> I finally get all components and make friends rig final.
> Thank you all for suggestions.
> 
> -CM Storm Stryker
> -ASUS Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0
> -AMD FX 8370
> -Kingston Hyper X 1866mhz 32GB
> -GIGABYTE GTX 980 4GB (R9 295 X2 wasnt available anymore)
> -SEASONIC 1050W SS-1050XM
> -Samsung 850 500GB SSD
> -WD HDD 4TB
> -Corsair H110


Friend is going to be super impressed with that setup!!


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Friend is going to be super impressed with that setup!!


If i can only keep it for myself.









To my surprise Sabertooth recognized and properly sets timings and speed for RAM without my intervention.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 8370 I have is a wonderful undervolter ,a very good match for the GD-80 in my opinion.
> I had my original 8350 clocked at 1.4ghz idle - 5 ghz under a load for about a year and I can't recall having a freeze or crash during normal use. Under normal ambient temps prime or ibt would overwhelm the H-100 during long runs but it was fine for my daily mix of gaming/browsing etc. I have since used a bunch of chips on that board and haven't bothered nailing down a daily clock for any one of them, the CHV-Z/8core/780Ti has been my daily driver ( gd-80 has been on the torture bench) for a while now and is running an 8370 - 1.44 volts at 4.96 ghz. It's about the highest "green" overclock the chip will do, higher clockspeeds need a lot more voltage.
> 
> I had the 8370 running 5.2 ghz on 1.52V ( 480 mm custom loop) for a week or so (basically at these settings :http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/090d055f_5117complete.jpeg ) , but couldn't figure out the random shutdowns. The odd thing is, it tended to happen when browsing rather than gaming or anything else. Temps and voltage etc were good, tried knocking the ram back a couple notches, but no dice.


I am running this batch 1420 8370 at 5 ghz now. It runs sweet with good temps and no game crashes. In Heaven 4.0 the 8370 picked up 8 fps over the 8350. It is just stress testing that it fails at.







Later I will start going down a click at a time until it stops BSODing and call it good.

We are kinda sorta talking apples and oranges tho. AFAIK you are still using the good 11.8 bios while I am stuck with the craptastic 13.5 crud. It is seriously bad. I can not adjust the HT ratio. That menu is empty. I can set the ram timings manually but it will not use them, and I am stuck with whatever the bios decides it wants to use. The 13.4 bios is much better but so far I can not flash it in.

In the MSI forums there used to be a good community that was in constant contact with MSI. They would make suggestions and MSI would act on them. Those were good times. Then MSI came out with this bogus 13.5 bios and cut off all contact with their user community and the GD80 has been abandonware ever since. It seems that MSI made the decision that rather than upgrade their hardware based on user feedback they restricted the bios so the GD80 could not be OCed. That is why even tho I like the GD80 I am reluctant to recommend it over other boards. The silver lining is that the versions of CC and CBII that I have are now on the MSI forums for anyone to download.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 8370 I have is a wonderful undervolter ,a very good match for the GD-80 in my opinion.
> I had my original 8350 clocked at 1.4ghz idle - 5 ghz under a load for about a year and I can't recall having a freeze or crash during normal use. Under normal ambient temps prime or ibt would overwhelm the H-100 during long runs but it was fine for my daily mix of gaming/browsing etc. I have since used a bunch of chips on that board and haven't bothered nailing down a daily clock for any one of them, the CHV-Z/8core/780Ti has been my daily driver ( gd-80 has been on the torture bench) for a while now and is running an 8370 - 1.44 volts at 4.96 ghz. It's about the highest "green" overclock the chip will do, higher clockspeeds need a lot more voltage.
> 
> I had the 8370 running 5.2 ghz on 1.52V ( 480 mm custom loop) for a week or so (basically at these settings :http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/090d055f_5117complete.jpeg ) , but couldn't figure out the random shutdowns. The odd thing is, it tended to happen when browsing rather than gaming or anything else. Temps and voltage etc were good, tried knocking the ram back a couple notches, but no dice.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running this batch 1420 8370 at 5 ghz now. It runs sweet with good temps and no game crashes. In Heaven 4.0 the 8370 picked up 8 fps over the 8350. It is just stress testing that it fails at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later I will start going down a click at a time until it stops BSODing and call it good.
> 
> We are kinda sorta talking apples and oranges tho. AFAIK you are still using the good 11.8 bios while I am stuck with the craptastic 13.5 crud. It is seriously bad. I can not adjust the HT ratio. That menu is empty. I can set the ram timings manually but it will not use them, and I am stuck with whatever the bios decides it wants to use. The 13.4 bios is much better but so far I can not flash it in.
> 
> In the MSI forums there used to be a good community that was in constant contact with MSI. They would make suggestions and MSI would act on them. Those were good times. Then MSI came out with this bogus 13.5 bios and cut off all contact with their user community and the GD80 has been abandonware ever since. It seems that MSI made the decision that rather than upgrade their hardware based on user feedback they restricted the bios so the GD80 could not be OCed. That is why even tho I like the GD80 I am reluctant to recommend it over other boards. The silver lining is that the versions of CC and CBII that I have are now on the MSI forums for anyone to download.
Click to expand...

In my opinion bios 11.8 /control center 2.5.056 is the best combo.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my opinion bios 11.8 /control center 2.5.056 is the best combo.


They may be the best. I don't think I could get a board with 11.8 anymore as they all come with 13.5 now it seems. I have CC ver.044.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In my opinion bios 11.8 /control center 2.5.056 is the best combo.
> 
> 
> 
> They may be the best. I don't think I could get a board with 11.8 anymore as they all come with 13.5 now it seems. I have CC ver.044.
Click to expand...

Is there any reason you can't backflash the board through DOS??


----------



## miklkit

I have tried every method there is with no luck. In 2013 I did have success using a custom made dos method one time after a month of trying. That got me from 11.8 to 13.4. But it never worked again and when I RMAd the board it came back with 13.5. I'm currently reformatting the usb stick and will try again.


----------



## Johan45

If that's the megtrends bios AMI flash should work through DOS. I'm sure MSI has a utility on their site just for that.


----------



## miklkit

There are 2 official methods and one is in dos. Some people have been able to flash every time and some have never been able to flash. Well, the format is done so I'm off to go flash some more.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Update on rig,
> 
> I finally get all components and make friends rig final.
> Thank you all for suggestions.
> 
> -CM Storm Stryker
> -ASUS Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0
> -AMD FX 8370
> -Kingston Hyper X 1866mhz 32GB
> -GIGABYTE GTX 980 4GB (R9 295 X2 wasnt available anymore)
> -SEASONIC 1050W SS-1050XM
> -Samsung 850 500GB SSD
> -WD HDD 4TB
> -Corsair H110


That is a very nice setup. Your friend is going very happy with that rig.


----------



## miklkit

I got lucky I guess and it flashed to 13.4 successfully! Didn't have to go the DOS route. Going for straight FSB first and so far it is doing 4.5 @ 1.392v.

Yes that is going to be a nice rig.


----------



## Johan45

Good for you man but didn't you want the loder version?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have tried every method there is with no luck. In 2013 I did have success using a custom made dos method one time after a month of trying. That got me from 11.8 to 13.4. But it never worked again and when I RMAd the board it came back with 13.5. I'm currently reformatting the usb stick and will try again.


Did you tried an old version of AFUDOS in MS-DOS mode with parameters?

I think AFUDE238.exe which comes with 7640vB8.zip (which corresponds to BIOS version 11.8 you comment) is AFUDOS.exe renamed.

If it is, try the following command in MS-DOS mode (from a MS-DOS boot USB, not in Windows):

AFUDE238.exe /iE7640AMS.B80 /pbnc /n

After it sucessfully flashes do a ClearCMOS, and if it doesn't works download an older version of AFUDOS (or look at your original CD drivers) and try with it...


----------



## miklkit

No I do not want the loder bios as according to MSI it is not possible to go back to the 11.xx series from the 13.xx series.









Besides, this 13.4 bios has very low vdroop so far. Using just the bios settings it got 4.6 ghz at 1.392v in IBT VH but didn't make 4.7. The max setting is 1.445v. This is the bios where I set it to 1.64v and it ran at 1.64v. 0.052 vdroop is not too bad with no LLC.


----------



## jacqlittle

With an old ASUS motherboard I haved, ASUS officially said the same about a certain BIOS version, that theorically it couldn't downgrade, but with an older version of AFUDOS I could did it...


----------



## miklkit

Thank you for that information but I am going to stay with this bios for a while as it also has some newer agesa files.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No I do not want the loder bios as according to MSI it is not possible to go back to the 11.xx series from the 13.xx series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, this 13.4 bios has very low vdroop so far. Using just the bios settings it got 4.6 ghz at 1.392v in IBT VH but didn't make 4.7. The max setting is 1.445v. This is the bios where I set it to 1.64v and it ran at 1.64v. 0.052 vdroop is not too bad with no LLC.


Bios 11x faster, bios 13x safer for the board.


----------



## Mega Man

anyone else find this ironic ??

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/06/the-witcher-3-will-receive-16-dlc-packages-free-across-all-platforms

http://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_3_wild_hunt_expansion_pass?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=game_subject&utm_campaign=w3Expansion


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone else find this ironic ??
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/06/the-witcher-3-will-receive-16-dlc-packages-free-across-all-platforms
> 
> http://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_3_wild_hunt_expansion_pass?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=game_subject&utm_campaign=w3Expansion


Yeah, had a "discussion" about it last night with someone......as far as im concerned it digital only content therefore its DLC

Others say it doesn't count because its an expansion.....not generic DLC.

In the defense of CDPR though they did say if they ever did do paid for content then it would be worth the asking price so this is just 16 free DLC's on top of the expansions.

Edited because i accidentally hit submit then ran out of mobile coverage till now -_-

Also...trippy post number


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Don't really care about DLC. I'm hoping the content of the original game is enough where by the time I finish Witcher 3 the expansion will be available at a low price. If the game comes out great from launch I'm a bit lenient with DLC announcement but if it was a disaster like AC: Unity and they announce a DLC....Ugh. Seeing that the game has been delayed a few times I would hope there are no problems when May comes around the corner. It is 20-30 hours of new content, but then not sure what I feel about the price of the Expansion. Anyone try DA:I's DLC? Not sure if that's worth $14-15 either even if they released it after the game was done.


----------



## miklkit

Long day and longer night. It doesn't matter if I use FSB or multi OCs it ends up at the same place. BSOD at a certain voltage. It runs fine at 1.52v under IBT VH but 1.53 = BSOD. Temps are in the 56-58C range so are not an issue.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Long day and longer night. It doesn't matter if I use FSB or multi OCs it ends up at the same place. BSOD at a certain voltage. It runs fine at 1.52v under IBT VH but 1.53 = BSOD. Temps are in the 56-58C range so are not an issue.


I had that problem once. When I was looking for 5GHz the first time I couldn't use anything above 1.536v as it crashed in IBT very quickly. So I went with the highest that I could (1.536v) and it passed IBT AVX Max 20 Runs. Thought it was stable until I had frequent game crashes and a bit lower performance in some games. Tried a longer IBT run and it failed. After that I quit on 5GHz but then most recently I tried again and I could use 1.54V-1.572v without IBT failing so early. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Same thing on my end, but freezing instead of BSOD....

My temps are a bit higher though, so I am still pretty sure it's the board and temps rather than the chip being "completely topped out."

I basically have hit a wall using sensible voltage, but seem to be able to run just a hair higher with unsensible voltage (per my cooling/motherboard).

I can get 4.95GHz dialed in at 1.456v minimum load voltage, but to get any sort of real stability to the 5GHz mark, I am needing 1.5v under load at a minimum, and even then it's not really stable.

I believe Johan and cssorkinman both said that the post 1429 batch chips run hot, get a really decent clock on low volts, but once they are done, they are flat out done.... based on my experience so far, that sounds spot on.









I don't recall if you had mentioned your batch or not, but mine is a 1433.

I suppose I will just settle for the 4.9 afterall, which should do me just fine on 4K once I get a second 290/x going in crossfire.


----------



## miklkit

This 8370 is batch 1420 and still has some room for better clocks. It is currently at 4.944 ghz @ 24 x 206 and that is it for this board.

If I want 5 on air it will take another Sabertooth and case. The Corsair Cube will do as it has lots of room in the utility cabinet for heat sinks and fans for that board.

I just found out that my 280X is not Win8 compatible. Methinks I will be money ahead just getting a 290X instead of that other stuff.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This 8370 is batch 1420 and still has some room for better clocks. It is currently at 4.944 ghz @ 24 x 206 and that is it for this board.
> 
> If I want 5 on air it will take another Sabertooth and case. The Corsair Cube will do as it has lots of room in the utility cabinet for heat sinks and fans for that board.
> 
> I just found out that my 280X is not Win8 compatible. Methinks I will be money ahead just getting a 290X instead of that other stuff.


Your 280x is not Win8 compatible? Of course it will work with any recent windows.


----------



## Johan45

I agree that both of you could likely get better clocks with different equipment. Cooling is the biggest factor , along with power. Even the quality of your PSU will affect the OC. What I found was that any of the new ones I tried topped out in the 5.5G range, not stability mind you but working the CPU such as CinebenchR15. That's where it didn't matter what voltage I set( up to 2v with LN2 it would lock on the start of the benchmark.

As for your 280x not being Win8 /8.1 compatible that's just a driver change and should be good to go.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

What??? I ran a 280x on Windows 8 and 8.1 just fine....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree that both of you could likely get better clocks with different equipment. Cooling is the biggest factor , along with power. Even the quality of your PSU will affect the OC. What I found was that any of the new ones I tried topped out in the 5.5G range, not stability mind you but working the CPU such as CinebenchR15. That's where it didn't matter what voltage I set( up to 2v with LN2 it would lock on the start of the benchmark.
> 
> As for your 280x not being Win8 /8.1 compatible that's just a driver change and should be good to go.


this your video card doesn't care if you're running Windows 8....the only time that becomes an issue is when a card is no longer supported and a new os comes out...even then there are often 3rd party options


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree that both of you could likely get better clocks with different equipment. Cooling is the biggest factor , along with power. Even the quality of your PSU will affect the OC. What I found was that any of the new ones I tried topped out in the 5.5G range, not stability mind you but working the CPU such as CinebenchR15. That's where it didn't matter what voltage I set( up to 2v with LN2 it would lock on the start of the benchmark.
> .


Johan,

No experience with LN2 here, but using the same philosophy, could it be possible that the chip displays the same charatceristics with the thermal boundaries of high-end air/AIO water at lower voltages and clocks, as it does on high-end liquid/extreme cooling with higher voltages and clocks?

The rule of thumb is usually that a chip will hit it's thermal wall before it ever hits a frequency/voltage wall, but is it possible with these chips that there is a frequency/voltage barrier that can not be crossed, even with reasonable temps, until you breakthrough to a completely different temperature range, and see the same effect all over again?

Not trying to state the obvious.... but I have seen so many of the older chips go well past 6GHz on extreme cooling in all my readings.... hell I've seen a tone of them validate in the mid-5's on water with the right voltage...

Is the heat involved with these chips associated with the "low leakage" ?
My theory is that they retain energy better, which gives them the ability to run at similar clocks with less voltage from the board, but due to their low leakage traights, they can not stomach high voltage (for lack of a better term).

I have heard the same is true for GPU's with low and high ASIC quality. When overclocking, you wan't low ASIC for extreme cooling, and high for air cooling. Is this the same logic?

Sorry for the rant..... just very curious...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree that both of you could likely get better clocks with different equipment. Cooling is the biggest factor , along with power. Even the quality of your PSU will affect the OC. What I found was that any of the new ones I tried topped out in the 5.5G range, not stability mind you but working the CPU such as CinebenchR15. That's where it didn't matter what voltage I set( up to 2v with LN2 it would lock on the start of the benchmark.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Johan,
> 
> No experience with LN2 here, but using the same philosophy, could it be possible that the chip displays the same charatceristics with the thermal boundaries of high-end air/AIO water at lower voltages and clocks, as it does on high-end liquid/extreme cooling with higher voltages and clocks?
> 
> The rule of thumb is usually that a chip will hit it's thermal wall before it ever hits a frequency/voltage wall, but is it possible with these chips that there is a frequency/voltage barrier that can not be crossed, even with reasonable temps, until you breakthrough to a completely different temperature range, and see the same effect all over again?
> 
> Not trying to state the obvious.... but I have seen so many of the older chips go well past 6GHz on extreme cooling in all my readings.... hell I've seen a tone of them validate in the mid-5's on water with the right voltage...
> 
> Is the heat involved with these chips associated with the "low leakage" ?
> My theory is that they retain energy better, which gives them the ability to run at similar clocks with less voltage from the board, but due to their low leakage traights, they can not stomach high voltage (for lack of a better term).
> 
> I have heard the same is true for GPU's with low and high ASIC quality. When overclocking, you wan't low ASIC for extreme cooling, and high for air cooling. Is this the same logic?
> 
> Sorry for the rant..... just very curious...
Click to expand...

You're saying it's a thermal wall but not. I know what you mean but that's not quite what I was trying to say. Validations are easy on a processor, real work like R15 isn't especially when you are trying to do it at 6.0 or higher. I didn't mean that the new CPUs won't go over 5.5 they just have a hard time with real work sooner. Take this for an example

8320 new would run 1.45v @ 5.0
http://hwbot.org/submission/2678084_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_8320_10.26_points 5900MHz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2662260_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_8320_885_cb 5500MHz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2678081_johan45_cpu_frequency_fx_8320_6668.37_mhz

8350 5.0 @ 1.55v older 2012 sample
http://hwbot.org/submission/2770413_johan45_cpu_frequency_fx_8350_7095.52_mhz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2770422_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_8350_11.82_points 6800MHz
http://hwbot.org/submission/2770423_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_8350_1002_cb 6200MHz

Now not all of them are like this, I have seen some 8370 that just walk all over this theory like this one
http://hwbot.org/submission/2686824_topdog_cinebench___r15_fx_8370_1115_cb/

Anyway I don't think you have a voltage wall but heat and board wall. I mean what you're saying is right and it does appear that the newer chips have a slight voltage allergy but that's not what up here IMO. How did the increased CPU_NB volts work out for you. Oh yeah you're also too hot at those speeds already.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Ironically, this board is called a "Fatal1ty," and running a budget gaming board at 4.95GHz has gotta be facing impending doom! hahah
It did 4.6GHz with no effort at all though. It's a great board for locking down 4.4-4.6 and settling for a good cheap gaming build, which is all I wanted, but testing at 4.8GHz gave me a real taste for flesh, and I had to keep going....

As far as getting higher, I took your advise on the NB, and it seems like adding CPU-NB added more heat than vcore!!
Pretty drastic difference too....

I ended up adding a touch a of vcore (+ .025) and leaving the CPU-NB @ 1.2v.
That let me get 2MHz on the base clock, and pull 4949MHz (24.5x202).... anything past that needs .05 to do work, and .075 (MAX on board) to get any sort of stability, which then gets totally negated by throttling within 10 or 15 minutes due to temperatures....

The chip certainly has some clock speed left in it, but not with all the voltage fluctuations from this cheap ass board (again, no LLC is the main issue).
Now, the temps aren't necessarely that bad when the voltage is consistent (as far as the CPU is concerned), but when it quickly rises from 1.456v all the way up to 1.501v in a split second, the spikes can 4-5c under full load until the cooler obsorbs the heat. Then it drops back down some.
The cooler itself does not seem to be saturated with heat at all.... the casing of the radiator never even gets warm.... the other temps though, especially the socket, are just scorching hot.

It's been interesting playing with this board (to say the least), and I am just going to keep it, but if it does decide to fry, i'll be grabbing a kitty for sure!


----------



## miklkit

Nope. 4.944vcore failed too. BSOD. So 4.92 is it. That's all there is cause there ain't no more. It is not temps as it runs IBT VH @ 56C.

Let me clarify. There are options in the bios for Win8 that will not work because of the 280X and are disabled. That is what the bios says.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Now sure what you mean by "There are options in the bios for Win8 that will not work because of the 280X and are disabled"

Are you referring to your motherboard's BIOS?


----------



## miklkit

Sorry, yes. Motherboard bios. I can get pics.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Sorry, yes. Motherboard bios. I can get pics.


I don't think I've seen this...aside from very fast option of fast boot I can't think of much that's Windows 8 specific


----------



## miklkit

Here ya go. 

For some reason doing this crashed it so hard I had to push the "reset bios" button on the I/O panel. At stock clocks this thing is so slow it seems like it is frozen, and then it does something.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I have honestly never seen anything like that in my life, and I have seen some pretty miserable PC problems.

You sure you have PCI-E set to 100MHz?
Any voltage changes?

Updated your BIOS lately?

Does it still do this with default values?

Try only setting your overclock in place after defaults and see if that screws things up again.

That is too weird....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> For some reason doing this crashed it so hard I had to push the "reset bios" button on the I/O panel. At stock clocks this thing is so slow it seems like it is frozen, and then it does something.


Disable the fast boot option.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Disable the fast boot option.


You know what, you are probably right, because my SSD RAID gives me some simular crap when I try to use fastboot.


----------



## Mega Man

I agree that looks like non uefi bios.


----------



## Mike The Owl

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3156/~/when-installing-an-after-market-graphics-card-into-a-certified-windows-8-pc

I know it's Nvidia but it may help.

Latest bios is for windows 8..

.http://uk.msi.com/support/mb/990FXAGD80.html#down-bios

Disable fast boot seems to be the answer..

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=167974.0


----------



## Alastair

Yet my 6850's work with fast boot enabled. Who would 'a thunk it?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yet my 6850's work with fast boot enabled. Who would 'a thunk it?


They are old enough not to have the GOP gobbledeeegook on them


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yet my 6850's work with fast boot enabled. Who would 'a thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> They are old enough not to have the GOP gobbledeeegook on them
Click to expand...

who would of thought that for once having an older card would help! XD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yet my 6850's work with fast boot enabled. Who would 'a thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> They are old enough not to have the GOP gobbledeeegook on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who would of thought that for once having an older card would help! XD
Click to expand...

I tell you what, it's maddening when things like that happen . I have an issue with a p67 motherboard that won't allow it to work with a 7970 that I planned to use with it, the 6970 - fine , the 290X - stellar, 7970......... nutin..... nada....







. ANY of the dozen or so other rigs I have , no problem ... but THE particular board I want to use it on.... bupkis!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yet my 6850's work with fast boot enabled. Who would 'a thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> They are old enough not to have the GOP gobbledeeegook on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who would of thought that for once having an older card would help! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tell you what, it's maddening when things like that happen . I have an issue with a p67 motherboard that won't allow it to work with a 7970 that I planned to use with it, the 6970 - fine , the 290X - stellar, 7970......... nutin..... nada....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ANY of the dozen or so other rigs I have , no problem ... but THE particular board I want to use it on.... bupkis!
Click to expand...

well that sucks.


----------



## miklkit

I have spent the last 2 hours trying to get this thing running again. It is barely functional but does run with most things on auto. Fast boot? Enabling that is what trashed it this time.

I'm wondering what color to paint that Cube. Candyapple red? Metalflake blue?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

My HDD came in today. I guess it's time for a fresh install of Windows 8.1.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My HDD came in today. I guess it's time for a fresh install of Windows 8.1.


If it's no good remember my new number plate....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> If it's no good remember my new number plate....


Sorry I'm a bit dull. Cant decide what that means.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Diss your Hard drive...Diss HD....nevermind


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

wow


----------



## Benjiw

Plugged all my fans into my mobo a while ago but I get a very high pitch noise, is that coil whine? Does anyone else get that noise from their sabre?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Diss your Hard drive...Diss HD....nevermind


That feel when a good joke is not understood... I feel you, mate.



This time I have a proper knowledge of this chip, I hope that the transition from my 1335 FX-8350 to this newer 8320 wil! Be worth the wait.

This time, I'll start of by undercloicking the chip as low as I can, THEN I'll gradually test with IBT by slowly changing the multiplier.

After I'm done with the VCore/GHz, I'll bump up that NB.

Any suggestion is well received, and I'm definitely taking this M5A97 EVO R2.0 to the extreme!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Plugged all my fans into my mobo a while ago but I get a very high pitch noise, is that coil whine? Does anyone else get that noise from their sabre?


No mate, and I've quite a few fans on there. Is it from any particular fan or is it all of them?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No mate, and I've quite a few fans on there. Is it from any particular fan or is it all of them?


the high pitch whine only happens when fans are connected to the mobo.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> the high pitch whine only happens when fans are connected to the mobo.


Have you checked the fan settings in the bios?


----------



## 2JZ

I would like some advice on my overclocked FX8320, as to whether this is considered 'stable'. Under ITB stress test (maximum @20-runs), I notice one core drops its multiplier for 2 seconds. This happens every 10 seconds or so. If I understand this correctly, it is my motherboard that is throttling it, right?

My FSB is at 255Mhz, 1.2V & 1.3V NB & CPU NB.
4.7GHz @ 1.3750V max temp 40 degrees
HT 2550MHz

My Northbridge has a dedicated fan from the stock CPU cooler.

Should I keep this if it is passing stress tests or reduce my FSB to where this will stop from happening?


----------



## azanimefan

if you're actually at a stable 4.7ghz and 1.375V on the vcore you have a superchip. My 8320 hit 5.3ghz, and a stable 5.0ghz, but i needed a bit more vcore then you did to stabilize at 4.7

And yes, if the multiplier is being dropped it's being throttled. stop looking at the cpu core temp, those chips are flakey with their core temp, look at the cpu socket temp on the motherboard.


----------



## 2JZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> if you're actually at a stable 4.7ghz and 1.375V on the vcore you have a superchip. My 8320 hit 5.3ghz, and a stable 5.0ghz, but i needed a bit more vcore then you did to stabilize at 4.7
> 
> And yes, if the multiplier is being dropped it's being throttled. stop looking at the cpu core temp, those chips are flakey with their core temp, look at the cpu socket temp on the motherboard.


what do you suggest I drop to fix the throttling? Is my FSB too high?

edit: thanks I downloaded HW monitor and my CPU socket was stable at 51 degrees. That's a delta of 11 degrees to what core-temp is reading!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> if you're actually at a stable 4.7ghz and 1.375V on the vcore you have a superchip. My 8320 hit 5.3ghz, and a stable 5.0ghz, but i needed a bit more vcore then you did to stabilize at 4.7
> 
> And yes, if the multiplier is being dropped it's being throttled. stop looking at the cpu core temp, those chips are flakey with their core temp, look at the cpu socket temp on the motherboard.










huh? the closer to full load the more accurate it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> if you're actually at a stable 4.7ghz and 1.375V on the vcore you have a superchip. My 8320 hit 5.3ghz, and a stable 5.0ghz, but i needed a bit more vcore then you did to stabilize at 4.7
> 
> And yes, if the multiplier is being dropped it's being throttled. stop looking at the cpu core temp, those chips are flakey with their core temp, look at the cpu socket temp on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you suggest I drop to fix the throttling? Is my FSB too high?
Click to expand...

i would need much more info then this, pics, bios screes ect, the fact that you have a 890 is not good, as its vrm section is pretty weak


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ*
> 
> I would like some advice on my overclocked FX8320, as to whether this is considered 'stable'. Under ITB stress test (maximum @20-runs), I notice one core drops its multiplier for 2 seconds. This happens every 10 seconds or so. If I understand this correctly, it is my motherboard that is throttling it, right?
> 
> My FSB is at 255Mhz, 1.2V & 1.3V NB & CPU NB.
> 4.7GHz @ 1.3750V max temp 40 degrees
> HT 2550MHz
> 
> My Northbridge has a dedicated fan from the stock CPU cooler.
> 
> Should I keep this if it is passing stress tests or reduce my FSB to where this will stop from happening?


you likely need a notch or two more in vcore


----------



## 2JZ

I'll restart my computer now and get pictures of my BIOS. For now here is this. I feel it happens more as I increase cpu voltage...

I am cranking CPU NB and NB voltages to 1.2v and 1.3v respectively as outlined in the bulldozer gigabyte overclock thread. However, in that thread they are using a 990FXA versus my 890FXA. Am I wrongly assuming that they use similar voltages for the NB? I am overclocking it so I can run a higher FSB

http://i.imgur.com/nfuK3xk.jpg


----------



## Mega Man

afaik the main diff between 890and 990 is vrm ( 4+1 vs 8+2 )


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

1TB HDD installed, games rearranged. Love to see the empty spaces in my HDD. Just need to install my programs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> 1TB HDD installed, games rearranged. Love to see the empty spaces in my HDD. Just need to install my programs.


I tend to hoard stuff on my hds so when I finally reformat I get all this unused space then I'm like ok...it's not getting back there again...then six months later I'm like damn why do I have four versions of this installer lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> afaik the main diff between 890and 990 is vrm ( 4+1 vs 8+2 )


Actually, the UD5 has 8+2, I know cause I had one...

It actually had a pretty good power section considering there was no LLC, and vcore never dropped under load. And that was running an x6 @ 1.5v


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I actually had good luck for once...I was working today and one of the demo carts somehow ended up with a broken "slash shield" sneeze guard whatever you want to call it and the demo lady gave it to me so I essentially got a 3/16 thick 2.5 x 5 foot piece of acrylic missing a chunk maybe 6 inches long off the corner but plenty for my plates etc to hold hard drive and pump/res etc....plus I can practice cutting and drilling it a bit before I buy the smoked piece for my top case mod woot!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I tend to hoard stuff on my hdds so when I finally reformat I get all this unused space then I'm like ok...it's not getting back there again...then six months later I'm like damn why do I have four versions of this installer lol


Yeah that's what I use to do and still do if i don't have multiple HDD/SSD in a system. I'm always short on HDDs when I want to do another build and I see why. The two main desktops I have are hoarding all the HDDs for storage. The 200GB,250GB,250GB HDDs go back as far as 10+ years ago from prebuilt PCs. Same with the 320GB in the other PC. My secondary desktop was suffering from 10GB or less in each HDD so I swapped a 250GB from the secondary to the primary and gave up a 750GB. That took a lot of HDD space from me so I ended up getting a 1TB. Now the drives are separate for steam, origin, uplay, files. What I like about having separate HDDs are that when I do a reformat it allows me not to constantly move files to external HDD/USB to transfer things as they can be done internally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So I actually had good luck for once...I was working today and one of the demo carts somehow ended up with a broken "slash shield" sneeze guard whatever you want to call it and the demo lady gave it to me so I essentially got a 3/16 thick 2.5 x 5 foot piece of acrylic missing a chunk maybe 6 inches long off the corner but plenty for my plates etc to hold hard drive and pump/res etc....plus I can practice cutting and drilling it a bit before I buy the smoked piece for my top case mod woot!


Free material is very cool. Felt the same when I was building my models in my Architecture courses.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah that's what I use to do and still do if i don't have multiple HDD/SSD in a system. I'm always short on HDDs when I want to do another build and I see why. The two main desktops I have are hoarding all the HDDs for storage. The 200GB,250GB,250GB HDDs go back as far as 10+ years ago from prebuilt PCs. Same with the 320GB in the other PC. My secondary desktop was suffering from 10GB or less in each HDD so I swapped a 250GB from the secondary to the primary and gave up a 750GB. That took a lot of HDD space from me so I ended up getting a 1TB. Now the drives are separate for steam, origin, uplay, files. What I like about having separate HDDs are that when I do a reformat it allows me not to constantly move files to external HDD/USB to transfer things as they can be done internally.
> Free material is very cool. Felt the same when I was building my models in my Architecture courses.


saves me about $40....I'm always up for a good savings


----------



## 2JZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> afaik the main diff between 890and 990 is vrm ( 4+1 vs 8+2 )


My gigabyte board, according to the box and website, is 8+2


----------



## Agent Smith1984

It definitely is


----------



## warpuck

My olde lady's box is a MSI FXA GD70 with a 8350 in it and a GTX 690. I set it up with a 4200 MHz base and 4400mhz turbo bump increase in speed on air. (noctua nh-c14) as close as I could get to 1.4375 core volts. Which the happy number for that chip. I noticed MSI updated the the CPU list. They are all there except the 9370 and the 9590. I dont think 890 mobos got enough gism for 220 watts. 5 ghz might work if U got a freak chip. I think the MSI is good for 180-200 watts and is typical for 890s. Got to remember those were made for 1100T 6 core CPUs. There is no point in going to water because I think the VRMs can't do the job without burning up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ*
> 
> I'll restart my computer now and get pictures of my BIOS. For now here is this. I feel it happens more as I increase cpu voltage...
> 
> I am cranking CPU NB and NB voltages to 1.2v and 1.3v respectively as outlined in the bulldozer gigabyte overclock thread. However, in that thread they are using a 990FXA versus my 890FXA. Am I wrongly assuming that they use similar voltages for the NB? I am overclocking it so I can run a higher FSB
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nfuK3xk.jpg


----------



## AOMG

Has anyone of you guys tried, or seen a review of the new MSI 970A SLI Krait board?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> My olde lady's box is a MSI FXA GD70 with a 8350 in it and a GTX 690. I set it up with a 4200 MHz base and 4400mhz turbo bump increase in speed on air. (noctua nh-c14) 1.4375 core volts. I noticed MSI updated the the CPU list. They are all there except the 9370 and the 9590. I dont think 890 mobos got enough gism for 220 watts. 5 ghz might work if U got a freak chip. I think the MSI is good for 180-200 watts and is typical for 890s. Got to remember those were made for 1100T 6 core CPUs. There is no point in going to water because I think the VRMs can't do the job without burning up.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *2JZ*
> 
> I'll restart my computer now and get pictures of my BIOS. For now here is this. I feel it happens more as I increase cpu voltage...
> 
> I am cranking CPU NB and NB voltages to 1.2v and 1.3v respectively as outlined in the bulldozer gigabyte overclock thread. However, in that thread they are using a 990FXA versus my 890FXA. Am I wrongly assuming that they use similar voltages for the NB? I am overclocking it so I can run a higher FSB
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nfuK3xk.jpg
Click to expand...

My 790FX GD-70's do just fine with X 6's







http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467876 ( I've gotten higher clocks with my multiplier locked chips on the GD-70 than any other board I've owned , including the CHV-Z's)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOMG*
> 
> Has anyone of you guys tried, or seen a review of the new MSI 970A SLI Krait board?


Not yet. Looks good but at a glance the power delivery does not look so great. The situation is very similar to how it was with the 860K's release. Barely information about it before release, very little information and interest shown from the big reviewers etc. AM3+ and honestly mostly all of AMD's tech being old I guess the interest is not high. Sure there will be a review about it later but I'm thinking several months to see a decent review. Maybe a small one buy a average user will appear sooner.


----------



## warpuck

What really liked about the GD70s was running four HD6770s on it just because I could.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 790FX GD-70's do just fine with X 6's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467876 ( I've gotten higher clocks with my multiplier locked chips on the GD-70 than any other board I've owned , including the CHV-Z's)


I put the 1055t OC for daily driving @ 3.7 Ghz on a older Asus LMT 78-E along with a GTX 460 and gave it to my bro in law. That board was made to overclock the 140 watt phenom they made for a short time. I gave it to him when I bought the 8350.. He says it still beats what he uses at work and they leased new ones 2 years ago.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> What really liked about the GD70s was running four HD6770s on it just because I could.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 790FX GD-70's do just fine with X 6's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467876 ( I've gotten higher clocks with my multiplier locked chips on the GD-70 than any other board I've owned , including the CHV-Z's)
Click to expand...

I like the "set max FSB " feature in bios - it hit 376 on the best one ( i have 3 of them ) . Ran a C2 965 @ 4 ghz with 2 4870X2's for while with one of them, that tested everything , including the breaker for the circuit it was on


----------



## warpuck

I got 960T on a Giga 78LMT-USB3 in a mini tower I keep around as a spare. I did not so well in the OC/core lock lottery with it will give you 5 cores on GD 70 but It will not run stable on 5 past 2.2 GHz. The gagabyte will unlock it but won't run it. It will do 3.9Ghz on 4 cores for daily driving with the right air cooler. I got a old sythe 6 mm 4 tube cooler and run it at 3.7Ghz because the olde lady complained the room was to cold. BTW sometimes 27C(80F) is too cold. The 8350 was not bad for OC It did 4650Mhz for daily driving, then water cooler plugged up and she kept restarting it until I came home."It don't run that good any more". I guess I am glad she did not melt it. After I got the cooling straitened out it would not do 4.6 stable any more. She does know how to read oil pressure and water temp gauges + she has a CCW and is not afraid to shut the truck down and let it cool off. She don't get what those HWmonitor numbers in the task bar mean so...I replaced the gd70 with a extreme9 and 9590. I did this because the 8350 came in a can and there were only 2 flavors of 8 cores then, unlike all the different 8 core ones for sale now. If you buy a 8350 now it probably won't hit 4.7 stable unless you slam it with1.5 volts and a massive amount of cooling. If will do 4.7 stable with lower voltage say 1.475 it most likely be sold as a 9590 or 9370.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I like the "set max FSB " feature in bios - it hit 376 on the best one ( i have 3 of them ) . Ran a C2 965 @ 4 ghz with 2 4870X2's for while with one of them, that tested everything , including the breaker for the circuit it was on


----------



## miklkit

Ok, quick question. If you had to choose between the XFX 290X 8gb or the MSI 290X 8gb, which would you choose and why?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, quick question. If you had to choose between the XFX 290X 8gb or the MSI 290X 8gb, which would you choose and why?


From my memory they will be pretty much the same prices. You'd have to look at the quality of their warranty/services and how well the cooling is unless you plan on water cooling them anyway. I would probably choose MSI just because I had a few of their products and they are still working great. I just don't have experience with XFX. You have an GD-80 don't you? Maybe it will be good to have the same brands. I would think aesthetically the XFX fits with your motherboard better though.


----------



## miklkit

I have an MSI 280X now that has done the best it can reliably for over 1 1/2 years, but the fans sometimes make noise now. MSI has been pretty good to me overall.

But I know next to nothing about the 290X cards. The MSI is about $20 USD cheaper, but is the XFX that much better? Whatever I buy will be air cooled with above average air flow. Looks? The window is on the other side of the case. All I see is a black box unless I'm digging around inside.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have an MSI 280X now that has done the best it can reliably for over 1 1/2 years, but the fans sometimes make noise now. MSI has been pretty good to me overall.
> 
> But I know next to nothing about the 290X cards. The MSI is about $20 USD cheaper, but is the XFX that much better? Whatever I buy will be air cooled with above average air flow. Looks? The window is on the other side of the case. All I see is a black box unless I'm digging around inside.


Hrm. Can't really say XFX is much better both seem to have good reviews. If you can't see the inside then obviously aesthetics go straight out the window.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I know xfx did have a warranty that covered water blocking...I assume that's still there


----------



## miklkit

Ya, all I would see is the side which is silver and black. The red stripes will be invisible. The XFX has a lifetime warranty but can they be trusted? I guess I will just go with the cheapest one when I pull the trigger.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331663/xfx-black-double-dissipation-club/0_50

Check the guys here for their warranty experiences.

That would mainly be your concern anyway. Aside from their binning methods and QA assurance.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I sense a PSU upgrade really soon before any other components are upgraded. It'll be a PIA to cut all my zipties and reorganize wires. Anyway I want to use the other 4-pin on my CHVFZ in addition to the 8-pin. Especially because I'm running a 5GHz OC now. Can I buy a molex to 4-pin to power it? Will there be any problems? Thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

Just make sure they are tight (that's what she said)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Hehe...hehe

Thanks though. Time to get a good nap, and look for a good adpater in the morning while waiting for GTA to unlock. Day off of work.

One more question. I see some molex to atx adapters with only two pins/wires and some with three pins/wires. What is the difference and which would I need.


----------



## mus1mus

You only need the one with the yellow and black wires. Corresponds to +12V (Yellow) and Black (common)



But be very Careful.

Molex - PCIe has different orientation compared to Molex - ATX 12 or EPS 12


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I'll be looking up the differences between molex to pcie and molex to atx eps but if you know the difference please do tell so I'll know first thing when I check this thread later this morning.

My guess is that the PCIe one has more wires and different colors beyond yellow and black. EPS is the 8-pin and 4-pin with just yellow and black wires is ATX.


----------



## mus1mus

they are reversed IIRC

with only 0V and 12V in question, what else could be different?
















But yeah, look at the slots on the connector too. They are designed to be idiot-proof. But nothing that hard to push.

Nope. PCIe only use Yellow and Black. Or +12V and 0V
Molex has +5V,0,0,12V or Red, Black, Black, Yellow
EPS 12 also has Yellow and Black

PCIE on the left
EPS on the right


Molex to PCIe


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Alright thanks. I guess there is no need to wait to see your reply. I'll probably order the one you pictures which is on Newegg I believe.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/967183/8pin-eps-used-as-8pin-pcie-extension/0_50










Just make sure to note of the terms and check them your self.
















had to use snipping tool to get this. for your reference.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya, all I would see is the side which is silver and black. The red stripes will be invisible. The XFX has a lifetime warranty but can they be trusted? I guess I will just go with the cheapest one when I pull the trigger.


XFX have a very good warranty, it's lifetime in North America only though and that does cover removing the cooler and putting a waterblock on it.
If you are uneasy about doing it then you can send the card and waterblock off to them and they will install it for you free of charge.

I'd heard all the horror stories regarding XFX and that's partially the reason i chose them, i wanted to see for myself and i can tell you that they are a very different company now.

If i had a gripe about them it's that email/ticket responses can be a little slow but that's all tbh......I'm sure a few other members might chime in on the subject


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/967183/8pin-eps-used-as-8pin-pcie-extension/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure to note of the terms and check them your self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to use snipping tool to get this. for your reference.


Yea never use Eps for pcie... I mean you can. But you would need to know what you are doing

In other news finally sleeving my amd psu


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *In other news finally sleeving my amd psu*


Weheeeeehhhh!

Shoeit!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I sense a PSU upgrade really soon before any other components are upgraded. It'll be a PIA to cut all my zipties and reorganize wires. Anyway I want to use the other 4-pin on my CHVFZ in addition to the 8-pin. Especially because I'm running a 5GHz OC now. Can I buy a molex to 4-pin to power it? Will there be any problems? Thanks.


do not use a molex adapter. better psu would be recommended.

molex is a crummy connection. it isn't solid enough IMHO when it comes to that kinda of power flowing thru it.

personally i only used molex connectors on static fan taps from the PSU that are not connected to the motherboard.

one of my grips about the chvfz was the auc power for PCIe was a molex not a 4 pin.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> XFX have a very good warranty, it's lifetime in North America only though and that does cover removing the cooler and putting a waterblock on it.
> If you are uneasy about doing it then you can send the card and waterblock off to them and they will install it for you free of charge.
> 
> I'd heard all the horror stories regarding XFX and that's partially the reason i chose them, i wanted to see for myself and i can tell you that they are a very different company now.
> 
> If i had a gripe about them it's that email/ticket responses can be a little slow but that's all tbh......I'm sure a few other members might chime in on the subject


Yeah, I scanned that thread and saw the difference in tone from the start to the end. They do seem to have changed as at the end all everyone was talking about was the generic black screen problem. So right now the XFX has a lifetime warranty, and that waterblock thing is a nonstarter, while the MSI has a back plate.

From pics I saw it looks like the 380 might be a rebranded 290 kinda like the 280 is a rebranded 7950.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I sense a PSU upgrade really soon before any other components are upgraded. It'll be a PIA to cut all my zipties and reorganize wires. Anyway I want to use the other 4-pin on my CHVFZ in addition to the 8-pin. Especially because I'm running a 5GHz OC now. Can I buy a molex to 4-pin to power it? Will there be any problems? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> do not use a molex adapter. better psu would be recommended.
> 
> molex is a crummy connection. it isn't solid enough IMHO when it comes to that kinda of power flowing thru it.
> 
> personally i only used molex connectors on static fan taps from the PSU that are not connected to the motherboard.
> 
> one of my grips about the chvfz was the auc power for PCIe was a molex not a 4 pin.
Click to expand...

First molex is not a connection.

It is a company.

Second that day 4 pin you refer to is actually made by a company called amp and the connectors are called mate n lok.

Lastly they can carry 10a each (12v/5v) which is roughly 120w (12v)

Do I recommend that. No they made pcie connectors for a reason. But they are not bad connectors.

The cheap connectors did suck but either the Amp or mole ( branded ) versions were easily connected/disconnected

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> XFX have a very good warranty, it's lifetime in North America only though and that does cover removing the cooler and putting a waterblock on it.
> If you are uneasy about doing it then you can send the card and waterblock off to them and they will install it for you free of charge.
> 
> I'd heard all the horror stories regarding XFX and that's partially the reason i chose them, i wanted to see for myself and i can tell you that they are a very different company now.
> 
> If i had a gripe about them it's that email/ticket responses can be a little slow but that's all tbh......I'm sure a few other members might chime in on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I scanned that thread and saw the difference in tone from the start to the end. They do seem to have changed as at the end all everyone was talking about was the generic black screen problem. So right now the XFX has a lifetime warranty, and that waterblock thing is a nonstarter, while the MSI has a back plate.
> 
> From pics I saw it looks like the 380 might be a rebranded 290 kinda like the 280 is a rebranded 7950.
Click to expand...

According to Rumor No there are no rebrand


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, quick question. If you had to choose between the XFX 290X 8gb or the MSI 290X 8gb, which would you choose and why?


MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.


what scary stories?


----------



## mus1mus

whose got a 290?

I'm trying to gauge what gains can memory speeds bring with FS. who wants to help?

CPU clocks matched
GPU core match
Memory varies

Lets just take the Graphics score.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> what scary stories?
Click to expand...

Heatsinks bulging and exploding, very high temperatures on 7950 and 7970 DD's, those are those that I have heard of.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, quick question. If you had to choose between the XFX 290X 8gb or the MSI 290X 8gb, which would you choose and why?
> 
> 
> 
> MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.
Click to expand...

Chips have nothing to do with msi or xfx.

That's all amd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> what scary stories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heatsinks bulging and exploding, very high temperatures on 7950 and 7970 DD's, those are those that I have heard of.
Click to expand...

Al does not explode due to heat.

The problems have been xfx removed dial bios switch. Went to boost (7970) and voltage locked.
Which most of if not all have done ( with exception of the switch, have not heard of any issues with 290s, just the 79xx series )


----------



## 3DVu

Today I received my new FX-8320, batch 1437.

This thing is a beast, my 1335 FX-8350 can't even get 4 GHz stable at 1.3 V, now I easily scored 4 GHZ/1.235 V and I'm getting 4.5 GHz stable at 1.34ish V. Testing with IBT at very high.

Will post more details later.


----------



## Mega Man

I find it funny you use 4ghz as the reference


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/967183/8pin-eps-used-as-8pin-pcie-extension/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure to note of the terms and check them your self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to use snipping tool to get this. for your reference.


Thanks for the help. Even the pins that hook into the motherboard are different I guess.

ATX12v
Baseball Diamond : Square
Square : Baseball Diamond

PCIe

Baseball Diamond : Baseball Diamond
Square : Baseball Diamond


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.


My first AMD card was an ASUS 6950 that I flashed to a 6970 and then I got an MSI 6970. The 6950 went flaky and died so I got the MSI 280X because that was all that was around at that time. They were flying off the shelves then. In modern games the 280X beat the X2 6970s easily but it runs at 100% the whole time, so an upgrade is needed.

EDIT: 4 ghz is a good point A. My batch 1420 8370 needed 1.256 for 4 ghz.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I find it funny you use 4ghz as the reference


I could use 3.5 GHz and give the FX-8350 the undervolting advantage, but this chip would still win hands-down.

1.38 V for 4.7 GHz, ye olde 1335 8350 needed 1.485 V do to that, and it also reached up to 77 °C, this one doesn't go over 64 on the same h100i cooler.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, quick question. If you had to choose between the XFX 290X 8gb or the MSI 290X 8gb, which would you choose and why?
> 
> 
> 
> MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chips have nothing to do with msi or xfx.
> That's all amd
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about the chips. I said in regards to card quality, with regards to 5770 based 6790 based and 6850 based cards MSI has had the best quality cards in my experience.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> MSI all the way. I have heard scary stories of XFX lately. Back in my NVidia supporting days I would of bought XFX without hesitation. However I have owned these MSI 6850's for 3 years now and they have held their overclock for 2 years without any degradation. MSI (at least HD5XXX and 6XXX) are bulletproof. And I am sure the R9's are no different at all. In fact depending on what Figi brings to the table I will probably end up getting the 290 Gaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what scary stories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heatsinks bulging and exploding, very high temperatures on 7950 and 7970 DD's, those are those that I have heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Al does not explode due to heat.
> 
> The problems have been xfx removed dial bios switch. Went to boost (7970) and voltage locked.
> Which most of if not all have done ( with exception of the switch, have not heard of any issues with 290s, just the 79xx series )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the issues that have been quite prevalent in the CFX club and the 7950/7970 club was in one particular case the heatsink bulged and exploded. And there were numerous complaints of Double Dissipation's getting way to hot on the Crossfire-x club and 7970 club.
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Heatsinks bulging and exploding, very high temperatures on 7950 and 7970 DD's, those are those that I have heard of.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Chips have nothing to do with msi or xfx.
> 
> That's all amd
> Al does not explode due to heat.
> 
> The problems have been xfx removed dial bios switch. Went to boost (7970) and voltage locked.
> Which most of if not all have done ( with exception of the switch, have not heard of any issues with 290s, just the 79xx series )\
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well the issues that have been quite prevalent in the CFX club and the 7950/7970 club was in one particular case the heatsink bulged and exploded. And there were numerous complaints of Double Dissipation's getting way to hot on the Crossfire-x club and 7970 club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well as I own 2 280x XFX DD I can't really see the heatsink issue at all.. infact.. the worse it does is dump extra heat into the case.. which is meh at best..

Yes the 280x design is different a little bit but the dual disapation is just the 2 fans.. which hasn't changed.. heatsinks didn't have issues.. I will have to say that they globbed the thermal paste on so... there is that.. however

The VRMs do get a bit wam and limit overclocking.. but this is on stock cooling for them any way..

I have one that is voltage locked and the other is not.. the one that is not is because they had to come up with enough supply to sell (it is a bios flash from factory originally the Black edition design) They have the black edition which is not voltage locked..

As far as all of the support I have had to deal with XFX has actually been pretty easy mind you I am in the states and deal with the north american devision... may be different else where..

none of the concerns that you here I truely can't see being true unless it was user error or a defective device.......

EDIT: I know that this is not in reference to the 79xx series but the rebrand.. and if they made the proper changes from the 79xx to r9 well then I wouldn't say they are going down hill in fact they are going uphill from where they where at.


----------



## 3DVu

I rapidly encountered the limits of my motherboard, so I decided to stop at a reasonable frequency. Currently sitting at 5123 MHZ / 1.48 V. Not bothering to try anything more. I'm probably going to use this as my daily driver.

Pretty intense for a M5A97 EVO R2.0, if you ask me.

Here's a validation, I'm probably going to try to lower that VCore as much as I can.

http://valid.x86.fr/cew46h


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, I scanned that thread and saw the difference in tone from the start to the end. They do seem to have changed as at the end all everyone was talking about was the generic black screen problem. So right now the XFX has a lifetime warranty, and that waterblock thing is a nonstarter, while the MSI has a back plate.
> 
> From pics I saw it looks like the 380 might be a rebranded 290 kinda like the 280 is a rebranded 7950.


I have a MSI R9 270x http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R9-270X-GAMING-2G.html#hero-overview which I overclock the hell out of, I have had no problems at all. I know its not a high grade card but the quality shows in the good results I get with such a low card.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I need some more RAM for my system I want to get this Avexir yay or Nay?
Avexir Core Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17060) AVD3U21331108G-2CI


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I need some more RAM for my system I want to get this Avexir yay or Nay?
> Avexir Core Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17060) AVD3U21331108G-2CI


I have the Blitz series Avexir's , they don't perform as well as my Kingston beasts do at the same frequency/timings.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I have a MSI R9 270x http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R9-270X-GAMING-2G.html#hero-overview which I overclock the hell out of, I have had no problems at all. I know its not a high grade card but the quality shows in the good results I get with such a low card.


Dude, only 1220 MHz? I usually play at 1250 MHz stable, and I benchmark at 1300 MHz. R9 270X Toxic.


----------



## Mega Man

@Alastair

Links?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> whose got a 290?
> 
> I'm trying to gauge what gains can memory speeds bring with FS. who wants to help?
> 
> CPU clocks matched
> GPU core match
> Memory varies
> 
> Lets just take the Graphics score.


Ive got some 290 and 290x scores at slightly different mem speeds saved if that helps?

Ill post them when i finish work (10-11 hours from now)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Links?


I think i know one he is talking about. ...seen it pop up on just about every thread thats ever had XFX mentioned.

The one with the warped DD heatsink + shroud?

That could never happen in a computer case.....the shroud is aluminium for starters. The heat required for that is far beyond what your PC can generate.

Edit: this one


----------



## Mega Man

Which again points to ebkac


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Which again points to ebkac


Yup......doesn't do XFX's reputation any good though when crap like this happens


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Dude, only 1220 MHz? I usually play at 1250 MHz stable, and I benchmark at 1300 MHz. R9 270X Toxic.


This was the setting used for this run, 1250 is my usual setting but I lowered it on this run and got a higher score...no idea why.


----------



## Mega Man

I bet he put clu on it


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ordered the CPU and Motherboard for a person needing a PC upgrade (for GTA V). Ended up choosing the FX 6300 and Gigabyte 970A-UD3P. No Vishera 8-Cores around the $100 was available. FX 8300 price actually went up ~$4 from $114 and the Asrock 970 Performance wasn't on sale as much. Not the best but not so bad either. FX 6300 will be plenty of an upgrade to the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ the guy was using. The PC he is using was built from my spare parts to begin with. I will swap him a better case, and lend him a stick of 4GB of RAM while he saves for new RAM, GPU, HDD. At least I'll be able to learn the characteristics of a Vishera 6-Core now. I just hope none of the parts are DoA so nothing gets complicated and lengthy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I think i know one he is talking about. ...seen it pop up on just about every thread thats ever had XFX mentioned.
> 
> The one with the warped DD heatsink + shroud?
> 
> That could never happen in a computer case.....the shroud is aluminium for starters. The heat required for that is far beyond what your PC can generate.
> 
> Edit: this one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like someone stepped on it on accident.


----------



## cssorkinman

I've had good luck with XFX's graphics cards ,5200, 5830,5770 and 9800GTX + and 460 GTX . While not the overclockers that the EVGA or MSI cards I've owned are, they have given me no problems whatsoever.

I also have an XFX 650 watt modular powersupply that has been a very good purchase.


----------



## Mega Man

I like how there are 3 hands. ..

And yes looks like a boot issue


----------



## Mixzzz

Ok, what the hell... I have 8320 with GA-970A-UD3P. Right now I have it sitting at 4.3GHz at stock voltage(1.3375v) and have no problems. However when I set it to 4.4GHz it wont stay stable no matter what voltage I apply to it. I have go high as 1.45V and yet it crashes on Prime95 in first minute. I have C'n'Q enabled, C6 disabled, APM disabled, boost disabled, HPC enabled. This just doesn't seem right to me, I know that not every chip is lucky but I haven't heard that for 100MHz jump you need like 0.1125V more...

And while I'm at it, sometimes when my PC wakes up from sleep for some reason it sets its max multiplier to 5.5 and cant even change that in AMD overdrive (dont worry, I usually overclock trough BIOS, this was just to test).


----------



## Mike The Owl

Having a lower card means I have to try all settings with 3Dmark, the highest overclocking doesn't always give the best results,

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2865736

Settings were 1230 and 1515 on this run which is about the most stable overclocking on the MSI.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> This was the setting used for this run, 1250 is my usual setting but I lowered it on this run and got a higher score...no idea why.


200% Unstable OC OR excessive memory OC, I too much memory OC, if it doesn't make you crash right away eventually leads to lower performance.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mixzzz*
> 
> Ok, what the hell... I have 8320 with GA-970A-UD3P. Right now I have it sitting at 4.3GHz at stock voltage(1.3375v) and have no problems. However when I set it to 4.4GHz it wont stay stable no matter what voltage I apply to it. I have go high as 1.45V and yet it crashes on Prime95 in first minute. I have C'n'Q enabled, C6 disabled, APM disabled, boost disabled, HPC enabled. This just doesn't seem right to me, I know that not every chip is lucky but I haven't heard that for 100MHz jump you need like 0.1125V more...
> 
> And while I'm at it, sometimes when my PC wakes up from sleep for some reason it sets its max multiplier to 5.5 and cant even change that in AMD overdrive (dont worry, I usually overclock trough BIOS, this was just to test).


I disabled all the energy saving settings till my over clock was stable, then turned them on once I was happy, also remember to cool the VRMs and rear of the chip.
P


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 200% Unstable OC OR excessive memory OC, I too much memory OC, if it doesn't make you crash right away eventually leads to lower performance.


What's your best Firestrike score when over locked?

Just 3DVu not the rest of you, it's bad enough with Gerty trying to get me to buy his 290 ( I'm sure he's just trying to embarrass me! Which he is !)


----------



## Mega Man

12

D:


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the Blitz series Avexir's , they don't perform as well as my Kingston beasts do at the same frequency/timings.


Thanks I went with the gskill Snipers instead


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> whose got a 290?
> 
> I'm trying to gauge what gains can memory speeds bring with FS. who wants to help?
> 
> CPU clocks matched
> GPU core match
> Memory varies
> 
> Lets just take the Graphics score.


1100/1400
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2800416

1200/1500
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2800226

1260/1500
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510

1200/1350
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1585006

That's about all the ones i have mate, my 290's were Elpida memory as well, Hynix scores better in benchies even at the same clocks.....in-game you'd never notice .

Either way, hope that helps you out a bit


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> What's your best Firestrike score when over locked?
> 
> Just 3DVu not the rest of you, it's bad enough with Gerty trying to get me to buy his 290 ( I'm sure he's just trying to embarrass me! Which he is !)


As of now, I only have a bench with my older FX-8350 on hwbot http://hwbot.org/submission/2708814_3dw_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_270x_6568_marks

I tried doing a Run with this FX-8320 yesterday, but somehow:

A)the card was labeled "AMD Engineering Sample (WDDM 2.0)
B) It simply wouldn't overclock, it was stuck at 1100/1500 mhz.

I should note that I also changed my GPU because my older R9 270X Toxic gave me artifacts. Amazon replaced it. So yeah, you could say I got a brand new system to overclock with.


----------



## kkiet

Got sick of my 955BE heating up my room every time the computer was on.

Got myself an 8320E and the first thing I end up was overclocking it









Achieved a mild overclock of 4.0 @ 1.275 with only multiplier. In comparison to Anandtechs sample mines a bit more hungry.
Funniest thing it refused to be stable at this setting until i started playing around with the FSB and NB voltages. I gave up and went to just using a multiplier and lo and behold it ended up being stable on IBT AVX for a bit over an hour. Talk about a cheeky system!

Anyone have any ideas how much I could push before the motherboard's VRM/MOSFET become a problem?

At the moment I got the rear of the case as an intake with a cardboard vent down into the VRMs. Its reduced the VRM temps down to 50c-60c.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/967183/8pin-eps-used-as-8pin-pcie-extension/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure to note of the terms and check them your self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to use snipping tool to get this. for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. Even the pins that hook into the motherboard are different I guess.
> 
> ATX12v
> Baseball Diamond : Square
> Square : Baseball Diamond
> 
> PCIe
> 
> Baseball Diamond : Baseball Diamond
> Square : Baseball Diamond
Click to expand...

Just noticed this. FYI the pins are all the same
@Mike The Owl
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4516313
I know it uses an Intel. ... but look at the gpu score


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> As of now, I only have a bench with my older FX-8350 on hwbot http://hwbot.org/submission/2708814_3dw_3dmark___fire_strike_radeon_r9_270x_6568_marks
> 
> I tried doing a Run with this FX-8320 yesterday, but somehow:
> 
> A)the card was labeled "AMD Engineering Sample (WDDM 2.0)
> B) It simply wouldn't overclock, it was stuck at 1100/1500 mhz.
> 
> I should note that I also changed my GPU because my older R9 270X Toxic gave me artifacts. Amazon replaced it. So yeah, you could say I got a brand new system to overclock with.


That's a good score with a 270x, no way could I beat that as I can't run Firestrike at that high an overclocking!

Make sure you have the latest catalyst driver from amd, I'm using the latest beta 15

mega man, no way could I contemplate that high a score, that's bloody good!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I am starting to hate Firestrike









Here is the last run I did at 5GHz with 290 @ 1150/1600 (Hynix)... My core is a bit of a dud








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4503096

I have noticed, that not only does firestrike really screw the vishera in the combined test by only use 1 core per module, but it seems that no matter how much you increase the graphics power, the combined score hardly rises, whereas with intel, the more graphics power you add, the higher that combined score goes. I find that to be... kind of.... impossible??!!

Take a look below:

4690k @ 4.5 GHz with a 290 (estimated clock is 1150-1200/1450-1600)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3705384
4690k @ 4.5 GHz with 2x 290's
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4489294

Look at how much the combined score increases????

Now look at this...

8320 @ 4.7GHz with single 290 @ estimated (1150-1200/1450-1600)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4174647
8320 @ 4.7GHz with 2x 290's (similar clocks as intel rig above based on graphics score)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3437024

The combined score increases NONE AT ALL

That seems absolutely impossible... that adding more graphics power, even in the AMD crippling combined test, would not add any help at all, on a test that supposedly uses both the CPU and GPU together?

Rubbish...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> That's a good score with a 270x, no way could I beat that as I can't run Firestrike at that high an overclocking!
> 
> Make sure you have the latest catalyst driver from amd, I'm using the latest beta 15
> 
> mega man, no way could I contemplate that high a score, that's bloody good!


I'm switching back to windows 8.1, this GPU doesn't seem to want to overclock, so I have to know where's the issue.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I'm switching back to windows 8.1, this GPU doesn't seem to want to overclock, so I have to know where's the issue.


Looking on the net it says that may be down to micrsofts amd driver, which is why I suggested the latest catalyst. But they only work in windows 8.1.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9156/amd-releases-catalyst-154-beta-drivers


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I am starting to hate Firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the last run I did at 5GHz with 290 @ 1150/1600 (Hynix)... My core is a bit of a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4503096
> 
> I have noticed, that not only does firestrike really screw the vishera in the combined test by only use 1 core per module, but it seems that no matter how much you increase the graphics power, the combined score hardly rises, whereas with intel, the more graphics power you add, the higher that combined score goes. I find that to be... kind of.... impossible??!!
> 
> Take a look below:
> 
> 4690k @ 4.5 GHz with a 290 (estimated clock is 1150-1200/1450-1600)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3705384
> 4690k @ 4.5 GHz with 2x 290's
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4489294
> 
> Look at how much the combined score increases????
> 
> Now look at this...
> 
> 8320 @ 4.7GHz with single 290 @ estimated (1150-1200/1450-1600)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4174647
> 8320 @ 4.7GHz with 2x 290's (similar clocks as intel rig above based on graphics score)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3437024
> 
> The combined score increases NONE AT ALL
> 
> That seems absolutely impossible... that adding more graphics power, even in the AMD crippling combined test, would not add any help at all, on a test that supposedly uses both the CPU and GPU together?
> 
> Rubbish...





nuff said


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Wow, real good way to gauge hardware huh??

How was this not addressed with some sort of update....

The problem, they pretty much have to release a new version at this point, because fixing the issue would result is so many drastic score differences that it would be ridiculous.

Somebody, somewhere, is on someone's friggin payroll...


----------



## miklkit

You guys are killing me! Here are my Firestrike score and loads. The clocks will not go any higher and bumping up the core voltage does no good at all. Now you know why I want a new GPU.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Wow, real good way to gauge hardware huh??
> 
> How was this not addressed with some sort of update....
> 
> The problem, they pretty much have to release a new version at this point, because fixing the issue would result is so many drastic score differences that it would be ridiculous.
> 
> Somebody, somewhere, is on someone's friggin payroll...


iirc, 3dmark w/ firestrike pre-dates AMD FX. this is why Thuban X6's did well. the combined would not be "hampered" by CMT, they just suffered from max clock speeds compared to the intels of the time. (sandy bridge)

it is 6 months older then the sandy bridge parts which could hit 5ghz. they were on a smaller node (not by much)

and it still favored the singled threaded poweress requirements of games at the time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1100/1400
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2800416
> 
> 1200/1500
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2800226
> 
> 1260/1500
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2002510
> 
> 1200/1350
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1585006
> 
> That's about all the ones i have mate, my 290's were Elpida memory as well, Hynix scores better in benchies even at the same clocks.....in-game you'd never notice .
> 
> Either way, hope that helps you out a bit


Thanks Sarge.

Just did a 1200/1700 for a comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6629203

My Core is hurting me. 1220 is where the artifacts kick in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I am starting to hate Firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the last run I did at 5GHz with 290 @ 1150/1600 (Hynix)... My core is a bit of a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4503096
> 
> I have noticed, that not only does firestrike really screw the vishera in the combined test by only use 1 core per module, but it seems that no matter how much you increase the graphics power, the combined score hardly rises, whereas with intel, the more graphics power you add, the higher that combined score goes. I find that to be... kind of.... impossible??!!
> 
> Take a look below:
> 
> 4690k @ 4.5 GHz with a 290 (estimated clock is 1150-1200/1450-1600)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3705384
> 4690k @ 4.5 GHz with 2x 290's
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4489294
> 
> Look at how much the combined score increases????
> 
> Now look at this...
> 
> 8320 @ 4.7GHz with single 290 @ estimated (1150-1200/1450-1600)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4174647
> 8320 @ 4.7GHz with 2x 290's (similar clocks as intel rig above based on graphics score)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3437024
> 
> The combined score increases NONE AT ALL
> 
> That seems absolutely impossible... that adding more graphics power, even in the AMD crippling combined test, would not add any help at all, on a test that supposedly uses both the CPU and GPU together?
> 
> Rubbish...


hmm.

Here's my i5 with a lower core clock. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4046538

And the best of my FX http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4536219

Combined does put a bit more edge on the i5 but Graphics score are on par I guess.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Is there a better testing program than 3dmark..



I tried Vally but I have no idea what's a good score ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> iirc, 3dmark w/ firestrike pre-dates AMD FX. this is why Thuban X6's did well. the combined would not be "hampered" by CMT, they just suffered from max clock speeds compared to the intels of the time. (sandy bridge)
> 
> it is 6 months older then the sandy bridge parts which could hit 5ghz. they were on a smaller node (not by much)
> 
> and it still favored the singled threaded poweress requirements of games at the time.


Yeah, I am aware of all of that, except the whole part about adding graphics power, and seeing no increase whatsoever to the combined score, is still crazy to me.

How can you have two cups half full, fill one of the cups, and still not consider the average amount of water between the two cups to be 3/4 of a cup? But then do the same thing with the mugs, and say, "yes, now those mugs are averaging 75% fullness....."

Makes so sense... it should at least add some to the combined score when going to two cards. I have long accepted the dissapointment that the combined test will only use IIRC.... and to be fair, if it did use 8 threads, it would leave i7's blowing everything, including i5's, way out of the water on framerates, and we all know that isn't really the case....

But to show that adding another graphics card to an intel CPU will double the graphics score, and increase the combined score by a significant amount, yet adding another card to an AMD CPU will double the graphics score, but not increase the combined score at all, seems crazy to me


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks Sarge.
> 
> Just did a 1200/1700 for a comparison. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6629203
> 
> My Core is hurting me. 1220 is where the artifacts kick in.
> hmm.
> 
> Here's my i5 with a lower core clock. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4046538
> 
> And the best of my FX http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4536219
> 
> Combined does put a bit more edge on the i5 but Graphics score are on par I guess.


Nice scores!

Your 290 clocks pretty well!

Mine will run in the ~1200 range for some time, and then the VRM's get hot, and it gets a few checkered flashes.
Wish I had one of the better clocking samples, but even at 1150/1600, these cards are still hosses.

I am picking up a second one (refurn from newegg) for $230 next week.

That should hold me over for a long time, espcially considering DX12 will be able to combine VRAM in crossfire.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, water block? Did it ring a bell?









It's nothing special tbh. I have a feeling it's a power hog of a chip! +200 Core to get those clocks.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, they can't all be winners....

I just have to look at mine when I benchmark, and say "*****, BE COOL!"


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Is there a better testing program than 3dmark..
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Vally but I have no idea what's a good score ?


If you're just testing the GFX card then HWBot Unigine Heaven works really well. It is hard on the card so you may have to drop your clocks a bit but it's also not so Intel favored as the 3DMark tests. It has the presets for DX11 and DX9 so you can compare apples to apples on HWBot.org
Here's the link. http://url.hwbot.org/1D9QR8w


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I've running Heaven lately for GPU testing myself, much easier to execute, benchmark, and test stability.....

I mean, MUCH MUCH, easier....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I remember I complained about my Physics score on firestrike in the past. I ran Firestrike with my stock 290 fan on 70% and the physics score increased about 100-200 from my memory.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I remember I complained about my Physics score on firestrike in the past. I ran Firestrike with my stock 290 fan on 70% and the physics score increased about 100-200 from my memory.


I'm not sure if I get what you're saying. The Physics score is driven by the CPU not the GFX card.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm not sure if I get what you're saying. The Physics score is driven by the CPU not the GFX card.


Someone earlier on said that although CPU is what drives Physics score that the GPU also has some apparent relation to it. So one day I decided to raise my 290s fan speed and ran firestrike again with everything else the exact same and my physics score increased 100-200. Not sure why and it could be a fluke but it's what I saw.


----------



## Johan45

I do know that the Physics score will vary from run to run, that's pretty normal. I just can't see how fan speed would affect it.


----------



## 3DVu

I'm starting to get pissed....

It doesn't even bother to TRY to actually overclock itself! I installed windows 8.1 for nothing.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I do know that the Physics score will vary from run to run, that's pretty normal. I just can't see how fan speed would affect it.


I've ran firestrike a few times and the scores really never changed and when I rerun benchmarks for hoping for a better score it always gets lower (my luck). Anyway I made the fan speed higher thinking maybe the GPU throttles a little on whatever the auto fan settings are or my custom curve settings. I'll try it again sometime.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I'm starting to get pissed....
> 
> It doesn't even bother to TRY to actually overclock itself! I installed windows 8.1 for nothing.


Try MSI Afterburner Or Unlock trixx.
http://blog.indiandragon.in/2012/09/unlock-higher-clocks-in-sapphire-trixx-utility-to-overclock-your-ati-graphics-card.html


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I'm starting to get pissed....
> 
> It doesn't even bother to TRY to actually overclock itself! I installed windows 8.1 for nothing.


Try these:

Disabling, OR enabling AMD overdrive

Putting the power limiter to 50%+

Put it under load and check it, to see if it fluctautes over the 1100 any at all.

Using a different version of Trixx, or a different OC program altogether.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Try these:
> 
> Disabling, OR enabling AMD overdrive
> 
> Putting the power limiter to 50%+
> 
> Put it under load and check it, to see if it fluctautes over the 1100 any at all.
> 
> Using a different version of Trixx, or a different OC program altogether.


All xone. It doesn't bother to go over 1100.

What's worse, if I flash a custom BIOS it gets stuck to 450/1500!

The older r9 270x didn't have these issues, instead it had massive graphical artifacts.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Looks like you have a hard locked card??

Never seen that.... I've seen volt locked, but nothing ever clock locked...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Looks like you have a hard locked card??
> 
> Never seen that.... I've seen volt locked, but nothing ever clock locked...


It's a sapphire 270x Toxic, the chances of it being hardlocked are prone to 0.

In fact, I managed to obtain an overclock modding and flashing the BIOS. Now I'm trying for the 1300/1630 stable run. I'll keep yall updated on this.


----------



## 3DVu

I finally got the hand of the situation, but god knows why it simply doesn't want to give me a better score.

Here's my last and probably final attempt at this, unless I try to overclock my GPU to 1325 MHz, but it's really ambitious, for now.



But I don't understand why it's worse than my older result. with this amount of power, I should have received better results in my opinion:



And to end it all, I'm leaving this here.... just a test at the same CPU clocks, while the GPU was clocked ad 1100/1500.



I would have never guessed THIS MUCH of improvement, honestly. Especially from this system.


----------



## Johan45

Nice 3D glad you got somewhere with that card.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> iirc, 3dmark w/ firestrike pre-dates AMD FX. this is why Thuban X6's did well. the combined would not be "hampered" by CMT, they just suffered from max clock speeds compared to the intels of the time. (sandy bridge)
> 
> it is 6 months older then the sandy bridge parts which could hit 5ghz. they were on a smaller node (not by much)
> 
> and it still favored the singled threaded poweress requirements of games at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am aware of all of that, except the whole part about adding graphics power, and seeing no increase whatsoever to the combined score, is still crazy to me.
> 
> How can you have two cups half full, fill one of the cups, and still not consider the average amount of water between the two cups to be 3/4 of a cup? But then do the same thing with the mugs, and say, "yes, now those mugs are averaging 75% fullness....."
> 
> Makes so sense... it should at least add some to the combined score when going to two cards. I have long accepted the dissapointment that the combined test will only use IIRC.... and to be fair, if it did use 8 threads, it would leave i7's blowing everything, including i5's, way out of the water on framerates, and we all know that isn't really the case....
> 
> But to show that adding another graphics card to an intel CPU will double the graphics score, and increase the combined score by a significant amount, yet adding another card to an AMD CPU will double the graphics score, but not increase the combined score at all, seems crazy to me
Click to expand...

adding GPU horse power to an FX for upped combined score..

you will likely get the opposite, if you adda second gpu to a gpu that is being bottle necked by something (usually coding but the chip normally gets the blame) then you are taking even more of a load of the gpu thus creating a bigger bottle neck.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I finally got the hand of the situation, but god knows why it simply doesn't want to give me a better score.
> 
> Here's my last and probably final attempt at this, unless I try to overclock my GPU to 1325 MHz, but it's really ambitious, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't understand why it's worse than my older result. with this amount of power, I should have received better results in my opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> And to end it all, I'm leaving this here.... just a test at the same CPU clocks, while the GPU was clocked ad 1100/1500.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have never guessed THIS MUCH of improvement, honestly. Especially from this system.


Nice one mate, puts me to shame


----------



## Mega Man

sooo

i was trying to find my hidden gem, ( Case labs for cheap )

http://denver.craigslist.org/ele/4955368142.html

please pay special attention to the coolers... in all of them


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sooo
> 
> i was trying to find my hidden gem, ( Case labs for cheap )
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/ele/4955368142.html
> 
> please pay special attention to the coolers... in all of them


I didn't put much attention to the whole rig, but I guess a 212 EVO should be well above enough for a 4790K, unless you want to overclock it, which is whatever any of us would do.

Yeah, it's a bad choice after all.

Anyway, thank you all for your support! In the end I decided to drop my CPU frequency to 5050 MHz and 1.46 V. 5.1 GHz is a biggie to obtain, especially on such cheap board.

As for the GPU, I'm going to see if it's stable at 1300/1620. If it is, then I sure have a powerful R9 270X in my hands


----------



## Mega Man

for 5k? you dont think you need a higher end cooler ????


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> for 5k? you don't think you need want a higher end cooler ????


ftfy

and yeah....for 5k you at least expect a good 120mm AIO or Dual Tower air cooler


----------



## Mega Man

In all honesty. For 5k I could easily do x99 and Full water everything

That whole setup is worth 2 maybe. ...


----------



## mus1mus

found you 1 Mega









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-Custom-Gaming-PC-i7-3960x-4-8GHz-GTX-TITAN-X-x3-ROG-SWIFT-x3/151643328054?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D6362f6f85b78467ab9c226b1395f9f40%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D331508378738&rt=nc

The case is free if you buy it.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In all honesty. For 5k I could easily do x99 and Full water everything
> 
> That whole setup is worth 2 maybe. ...


For 5k you could easily do three x99 builds OR 1 build with 2x Titan X AND a 5960x. And the best watercooling system out there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> found you 1 Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-Custom-Gaming-PC-i7-3960x-4-8GHz-GTX-TITAN-X-x3-ROG-SWIFT-x3/151643328054?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D6362f6f85b78467ab9c226b1395f9f40%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D331508378738&rt=nc
> 
> The case is free if you buy it.


http://m.ebay.com/itm/301055618270?nav=SEARCH


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301055618270?nav=SEARCH


Didnt realize you have the hots for







slinky!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sooo
> 
> i was trying to find my hidden gem, ( Case labs for cheap )
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/ele/4955368142.html
> 
> please pay special attention to the coolers... in all of them


How about these guys......http://www.ldcooling.com/ any good , I suppose they are Europe's answer to Case Labs


----------



## mus1mus

Not even close to a case labs.

That is very similar to a Lian Li. Looks like thin panels and frames.

Look ma, THOUSAND DOLLARS CASE!



http://www.legitreviews.com/xforma-mbx-mkii-limited-edition-pc-case-announced-1250_161616

On the other hand, is this something to be excited about?

16 CORES / 32 THREADS with QUAD Channel DDR4!


----------



## Mike The Owl

"On the other hand, is this something to be excited about?

16 CORES / 32 THREADS with QUAD Channel DDR4!"

Sounds great, but will it overclock?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not even close to a case labs.
> 
> That is very similar to a Lian Li. Looks like thin panels and frames.
> 
> Look ma, THOUSAND DOLLARS CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/xforma-mbx-mkii-limited-edition-pc-case-announced-1250_161616
> 
> On the other hand, is this something to be excited about?
> 
> 16 CORES / 32 THREADS with QUAD Channel DDR4!


75% it's a server chip. We'll probably get at best 8c/16t.

It is indeed an exciting situation if it's true, but I'm not getting excited until I see how the stuff works IRL. AMD is clearly doing the right thing by being quiet about Zen,they sure as hell don't want another Bulldozer fiasco.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 75% it's a server chip. We'll probably get at best 8c/16t.
> 
> It is indeed an exciting situation if it's true, but I'm not getting excited until I see how the stuff works IRL. AMD is clearly doing the right thing by being quiet about Zen,they sure as hell don't want another Bulldozer fiasco.


if either of those comes to pass ill sell my car and walk to work lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> "On the other hand, is this something to be excited about?
> 
> 16 CORES / 32 THREADS with QUAD Channel DDR4!"
> 
> Sounds great, but will it overclock?


No one can answer.







AMD peeps don't want to answer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> 75% it's a server chip. We'll probably get at best 8c/16t.
> 
> It is indeed an exciting situation if it's true, but I'm not getting excited until I see how the stuff works IRL. AMD is clearly doing the right thing by being quiet about Zen,they sure as hell don't want another Bulldozer fiasco.


It will be an APU flavor first as I've heard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if either of those comes to pass ill sell my car and walk to work lol


Well, you still have about a year or so to take care of that car if you wanna sell it for a good price.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No one can answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD peeps don't want to answer.
> It will be an APU flavor first as I've heard.
> Well, you still have about a year or so to take care of that car if you wanna sell it for a good price.


rofl take care of it...I just had it fixed from a trash truck side swiping it while parked...resale isn't great on it anyway...probably 2000 ish at best


----------



## Johan45

Yeah i saw that last week sometime. AMD is just making sure we don't forget about them. They do a great job feeding the rumour mill. I'm certain we'll see many little tid bits here and there over the next year, helps keep the excitement up. Just like the bulldozer launch, they really pumped that product only to be one big disappointment. So many delays and when it did finally hi the market it was half the processor AMD intended it to be. They've gotten closer now with some refinements but it's still not an air cooled 6G CPU which it needed to be to compete.


----------



## Liranan

I've got a serious problem guys.

I've recently installed Win 8.1 and realised that fan speed control doesn't work. Does anyone know how to get Fan Xpert or another program working with Win 8.1 because right now my H70's fans don't speed up properly and stay at the speed assigned in BIOS. This is a serious problem as the CPU goes up to 75C but fan speeds stay at 50%.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

For an immediate solution....

Try connecting the fan to another header, and setting that header to "full on" or equivilent full speed setting in the BIOS.

As far as software.... I have never used anything to control my fans but the BIOS, and F-Stream on my Fatal1ty board, so I'm not sure what a good app would be for you, especially not on Windows 8.1

Tried AMD overdrive?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've got a serious problem guys.
> 
> I've recently installed Win 8.1 and realised that fan speed control doesn't work. Does anyone know how to get Fan Xpert or another program working with Win 8.1 because right now my H70's fans don't speed up properly and stay at the speed assigned in BIOS. This is a serious problem as the CPU goes up to 75C but fan speeds stay at 50%.


take your fans off a static rating.

Cross hairs have two PWN cpu fan spot on the motherboard.



On a side note, getting annoyed with W8.1, every few updates it decided to re-enable much of what i've got turned off.

like insisting on being the home group provider.. (i've got another computer managing that so ya..)

I just wish w8/w8.1 listened to instructions like windows 7 did, rather than once in awhile thinking it knows better..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> take your fans off a static rating.
> 
> Cross hairs have two PWN cpu fan spot on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, getting annoyed with W8.1, every few updates it decided to re-enable much of what i've got turned off.
> 
> like insisting on being the home group provider.. (i've got another computer managing that so ya..)
> 
> I just wish w8/w8.1 listened to instructions like windows 7 did, rather than once in awhile thinking it knows better..


this is a case of trying to idiot proof an os...it's been getting worse with each iteration since xp....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> take your fans off a static rating.
> 
> Cross hairs have two PWN cpu fan spot on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, getting annoyed with W8.1, every few updates it decided to re-enable much of what i've got turned off.
> 
> like insisting on being the home group provider.. (i've got another computer managing that so ya..)
> 
> I just wish w8/w8.1 listened to instructions like windows 7 did, rather than once in awhile thinking it knows better..
> 
> 
> 
> this is a case of trying to idiot proof an os...it's been getting worse with each iteration since xp....
Click to expand...

I've lost count of the amount of times its re-enabled aero snap (i think thats what its called) where the window you are moving will go fullscreen if you get it within couple hundred pixels of the top of the screen..

or the amount of time the OS sets my ROG swift to 59 hz


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Or how Windows 8.1 wants you integrate your OS with an account in order to download apps, but god forbid you have a gmail account instead of hotmail, cause you gotta create a new one, like you are ever going to use it, and in order to go offline, you have to go back through an entire set of steps to disconnect it.... course... if you forgot that stupid hotmail password, you are essintially locked out of windows....

I do not like the control windows 8.1 displays....

I have a little freedom with enterprise edition, BUT my bigget gripe with it, is that it does not support the media feature pack (enterprise edition, that is), which is needed for me to sync my portable devices (mass storage is no longer used with new cell phones and tablets).








I know... but it does relate to some issues I've had....

I like to DL drivers for all my new hardware on my phone, and then dump them on the PC. My 4G with Verizon is so much faster than my home internet, so it works great, and my work phone has unlitimited data....

Anyways... #firstworldproblem I guess....


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> take your fans off a static rating.
> 
> Cross hairs have two PWN cpu fan spot on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, getting annoyed with W8.1, every few updates it decided to re-enable much of what i've got turned off.
> 
> like insisting on being the home group provider.. (i've got another computer managing that so ya..)
> 
> I just wish w8/w8.1 listened to instructions like windows 7 did, rather than once in awhile thinking it knows better..


I have it set up like that but neither fans are PWM, they are DC. In Win 7 Fan Xpert worked just fine and Asus have updated Fan Xpert for other board but not the AMD ones because lazy, very irritating.

Actually I hate Win 8.1, can't remember why I downgraded from 7, maybe to get ready for 10 but I don't have that much hope for 10. Its one and only redeeming feature will be DX12.

Edit: Just remembered why I downgraded from 7, it was because someone suggested 8.1 was better for games than 7 but as I haven't noticed I'm seriously thinking of going back to 7 and waiting for 10.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> take your fans off a static rating.
> 
> Cross hairs have two PWN cpu fan spot on the motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, getting annoyed with W8.1, every few updates it decided to re-enable much of what i've got turned off.
> 
> like insisting on being the home group provider.. (i've got another computer managing that so ya..)
> 
> I just wish w8/w8.1 listened to instructions like windows 7 did, rather than once in awhile thinking it knows better..
> 
> 
> 
> I have it set up like that but neither fans are PWM, they are DC. In Win 7 Fan Xpert worked just fine and Asus have updated Fan Xpert for other board but not the AMD ones because lazy, very irritating.
> 
> Actually I hate Win 8.1, can't remember why I downgraded from 7, maybe to get ready for 10 but I don't have that much hope for 10. Its one and only redeeming feature will be DX12.
> 
> Edit: Just remembered why I downgraded from 7, it was because someone suggested 8.1 was better for games than 7 but as I haven't noticed I'm seriously thinking of going back to 7 and waiting for 10.
Click to expand...

ya see that little button above that says fan type? switch it to DC and it should work..

if it doesn't you need to re-flash your bios.

the Intel boards have a different control chip. remember the CHVFZ is almost 3 years old.. the non Z is even older. their intel counterparts were not updated. why should AMD's while they have totally overhauled the fan control for Haswell. no point in putting out a new board for a fan control option especially on a dead socket.

w10 will be more like w8.1 than it will W7.. so ya don't know what your expecting with 10


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Such nerd rage right now..... and so much want.

This job posting kills me

I don't have the proper degree for consideration, I would have loved to be a part of the APU/GPU AMD future


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Such nerd rage right now..... and so much want.
> 
> This job posting kills me
> 
> I don't have the proper degree for consideration, I would have loved to be a part of the APU/GPU AMD future


Apply anyway, use your experience and previous teamwork and dazzle them.

A degree is nothing compared to experiance' it's not what you have been taught it's what you can do!


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Such nerd rage right now..... and so much want.
> 
> This job posting kills me
> 
> I don't have the proper degree for consideration, I would have loved to be a part of the APU/GPU AMD future


I would love a position like that! Ontario isn't to far from Minnesota, lol...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Such nerd rage right now..... and so much want.
> 
> This job posting kills me
> 
> I don't have the proper degree for consideration, I would have loved to be a part of the APU/GPU AMD future
> 
> 
> 
> Apply anyway, use your experience and previous teamwork and dazzle them.
> 
> A degree is nothing compared to experiance' it's not what you have been taught it's what you can do!
Click to expand...

this !~


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya see that little button above that says fan type? switch it to DC and it should work..
> 
> if it doesn't you need to re-flash your bios.
> 
> the Intel boards have a different control chip. remember the CHVFZ is almost 3 years old.. the non Z is even older. their intel counterparts were not updated. why should AMD's while they have totally overhauled the fan control for Haswell. no point in putting out a new board for a fan control option especially on a dead socket.
> 
> w10 will be more like w8.1 than it will W7.. so ya don't know what your expecting with 10


My mistake, thought Intel board got an update when AMD's didn't. I'll recheck the BIOS just in case but I know the fans are on DC, not PWM. The problem is that Win 8.1 unlike Win 7 uses the CPU (socket temperature) as guide, which is problematic as it's not as consistent as core temperature, especially with the fan I have blowing on it from the back.

Either way it's obvious I need a new cooler, summer is here and the CPU goes over 70 with ambient temperatures of 30C.


----------



## 3DVu

Just a little heads up...

I decided to go extreme this time around, and since I like loud computers, I bumped up my GPU to a staggering 1350/1625 MHZ at 1.4 V!

And the GPU is stable enough to stay like that for as much as I want (let it be FOREVER)

Obviously, to keep it cool I need to have all the fans at 100%. and the CPU isn't doing any better at this.

Here's a little screenshot:



and no, don't bother asking for stability, it's not even close because of the motherboard.

Still, I decided to give GTA V a try.

SETTINGS: 2560X1600, All on Very High, NO AF, NO AA

I don't go under 40 FPS, and I stay around the 52 FPS usually. Good enough to play the game smoothly.


----------



## Mega Man

I wanna just say we don't randomly ask for stability. Unless someone says it is stable. And they don't seem reasonable. This is so new people can have a realistic idea of what their cooling will get then and not the 212/5ghz club


----------



## red8

Hi folks! I was refered to this thread on account of everyone's skill on ocing and CPUs. Now I wanted to know if I could possibly get to a stable 5+ghz speed for my 8320? All help is appreciated! In this link are all the directions I've done so far to reach 4.7ish ghz with the help of mr.dark! All input is appreciated and pm if you feel it is necessary, thanks!!?
Btw my cpu has a h100 on it with a Asus sabertooth tufseries 990x chipset first gen with a evga 750 watt bronze

Also I'm in the process of adding a custome wc loop with a 360rad 45mm thick and possibly either a 240mm or another 360 rad once I get settled and add my gpu in which I will have all by the end of next month
http://www.overclock.net/t/1549807/help-over-clocking-fx8320-please#post_23803491


----------



## Mega Man

first please check out " rigbuilder " in my sig, it will help us as i dont memorize rigs other then my own

second
please get some bios screens ( fat32 formatted 4gb flash drive in a USB2.0 Port and press f12 ) on ANY screen that you have changed settings

-- side note i really just need to make a quick and dirty asus guide to ocing amd


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> Hi folks! I was refered to this thread on account of everyone's skill on ocing and CPUs. Now I wanted to know if I could possibly get to a stable 5+ghz speed for my 8320? All help is appreciated! In this link are all the directions I've done so far to reach 4.7ish ghz with the help of mr.dark! All input is appreciated and pm if you feel it is necessary, thanks!!?
> Btw my cpu has a h100 on it with a Asus sabertooth tufseries 990x chipset first gen with a evga 750 watt bronze
> 
> Also I'm in the process of adding a custome wc loop with a 360rad 45mm thick and possibly either a 240mm or another 360 rad once I get settled and add my gpu in which I will have all by the end of next month
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1549807/help-over-clocking-fx8320-please#post_23803491


With that motherboard and cooling you should be able to. If it'll be worth it (VCore wise) depends on the luckyness of your chip.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Good to see someone asking for help on 5ghz who actually has a board and cooler with the potential to get there!


----------



## red8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first please check out " rigbuilder " in my sig, it will help us as i dont memorize rigs other then my own
> 
> second
> please get some bios screens ( fat32 formatted 4gb flash drive in a USB2.0 Port and press f12 ) on ANY screen that you have changed settings
> 
> -- side note i really just need to make a quick and dirty asus guide to ocing amd


it is all in my rig builder i believe and i will post my pics of my bios, what parts do you want/need?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first please check out " rigbuilder " in my sig, it will help us as i dont memorize rigs other then my own
> 
> _*second
> please get some bios screens ( fat32 formatted 4gb flash drive in a USB2.0 Port and press f12 ) on ANY screen that you have changed settings
> *_
> -- side note i really just need to make a quick and dirty asus guide to ocing amd
> 
> 
> 
> it is all in my rig builder i believe and i will post my pics of my bios, what parts do you want/need?
Click to expand...

try the link in my sig for rigbuilder it will also show you how to put the rig in your sig, which is extremely helpful, as to the other see "second" above

also how stable do you want it, 100% stable or just stable enough to pass games ?


----------



## red8

either is better sometimes i fall asleep with my pc on after along day at work/school so what ever is best in your opion? maybe both to see what i fancy? btw ill games in bfhardline and bf4 that can be 1hr+-, if that is of any use....
also ill go right now and figure it out to put it up!


----------



## red8

My bios setup, sorry for somany pics let me know if i missed anything....

EDIT!!!!: pics are a few comments below!!!!

150416212029.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416212025.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416212015.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416212001.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416211952.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416211943.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416211938.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416211931.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416211922.BMP 2304k .BMP file


150416211914.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## Mega Man

not a big deal just trying to teach you



use this next time rather then the paperclip







ill check the pics in a min

disable svm, wont effect your oc, but unless you are doing VMs it will give you a bit ( small ( amount of perf )

CPU/NB to 1.2-1.3 ( depends probably start at 1.2 )
NB to 1.2
bump dram volts to 1.66 ( or the next highest setting ( helps vdroop )

DISABLE ALL spread spectrums ~

personally i would start with multiplier ONLY oc ~~! once oyu learn your chip then move to fsb

since you didnt take all the digi options i am going off the top of my head
** PLEASE DO NOT DO THE FOLLOWING UNLESS YOU HAVE ACTIVE COOLING ON YOUR VRMS/NB

cpu LLC high or ultra high
cpu current capability 130%
cpu/nb llc regular to high
cpu/nb current capability
cpu powre phase control to extreme
cpu power duty control ( IDR but it is the other option )

basically make all changes ( use the lowest, and test for stability in the case of multiple settings ! ) ( prime 95 with 80% of memory or ibtavx with 80% memory )

if you fail then raise the voltages one at a time mainly cpu - maybe cpu/nb


----------



## red8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not a big deal just trying to teach you
> 
> 
> 
> use this next time rather then the paperclip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill check the pics in a min


ohhhh







haha sorry im new to these online forums thanks for the tip though i appreciate it


----------



## red8




----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> disable svm, wont effect your oc, but unless you are doing VMs it will give you a bit ( small ( amount of perf )
> 
> CPU/NB to 1.2-1.3 ( depends probably start at 1.2 )
> NB to 1.2
> bump dram volts to 1.66 ( or the next highest setting ( helps vdroop )
> 
> DISABLE ALL spread spectrums ~
> 
> personally i would start with multiplier ONLY oc ~~! once you learn your chip then move to fsb
> 
> since you didnt take all the digi options i am going off the top of my head
> ** PLEASE DO NOT DO THE FOLLOWING UNLESS YOU HAVE ACTIVE COOLING ON YOUR VRMS/NB
> 
> cpu LLC high or ultra high
> cpu current capability 130%
> cpu/nb llc regular to high
> cpu/nb current capability
> cpu powre phase control to extreme
> cpu power duty control ( IDR but it is the other option )
> 
> basically make all changes ( use the lowest, and test for stability in the case of multiple settings ! ) ( prime 95 with 80% of memory or ibtavx with 80% memory )
> 
> if you fail then raise the voltages one at a time mainly cpu - maybe cpu/nb


----------



## red8

Okay thanks so much but I couldn't find the cpu/nb too put at 1.3 but I found the nb voltage and raised it to 1.3,bumped up dram, and disabled all svm and spread spectrums so now I went down to 4.659ghz is there anything else you would suggest atm?


----------



## red8

What is this cpu/nb between or where can I find it?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Damn, went downstairs to my room and the carpet is soaked. I have a feeling this related to me washing the car in the afternoon with the outside water hose/source. I had one of those gunlike fittings that compress the water and wonder if the backed up water somehow leaked. That room is always a bit more humid then the other parts of the basement too. More loss of money. Jesus this month...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> Okay thanks so much but I couldn't find the cpu/nb too put at 1.3 but I found the nb voltage and raised it to 1.3,bumped up dram, and disabled all svm and spread spectrums so now I went down to 4.659ghz is there anything else you would suggest atm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> What is this cpu/nb between or where can I find it?


This is the CPU_NB voltage adjustment and set the NB voltage back to 1.2



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Damn, went downstairs to my room and the carpet is soaked. I have a feeling this related to me washing the car in the afternoon with the outside water hose/source. I had one of those gunlike fittings that compress the water and wonder if the backed up water somehow leaked. That room is always a bit more humid then the other parts of the basement too. More loss of money. Jesus this month...


I had water in my basement last weekend, turned out to be the septic tank overflowing. Spent all weekend digging and repairing, I had some kind of blockage in the outflow from the tank. The joys of owning a country home.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> What is this cpu/nb between or where can I find it?













Spoiler: 56k warning. lulz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> What is this cpu/nb between or where can I find it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 56k warning. lulz
Click to expand...

I would say leave voltage frequency at Auto. It creates a lot of unnecessary VRM heat.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would say leave voltage frequency at Auto. It creates a lot of unnecessary VRM heat.


Not for the kitty.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would say leave voltage frequency at Auto. It creates a lot of unnecessary VRM heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the kitty.
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah you dang tuffffffffffffffffffffffff board elitists !


----------



## mus1mus

Don't feel too bad.









We told you too many times to try one!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't feel too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We told you too many times to try one!


lol...I don't feel one bit bad for buying the kitty...if the onboard sound was better that's be nice though...that's the one downside I can think of...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't feel too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We told you too many times to try one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...I don't feel one bit bad for buying the kitty...if the onboard sound was better that's be nice though...that's the one downside I can think of...
Click to expand...

Trust me the older you get the better it sounds.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't feel too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We told you too many times to try one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...I don't feel one bit bad for buying the kitty...if the onboard sound was better that's be nice though...that's the one downside I can think of...
Click to expand...

they needed something to differentiate from the CHVF. ram control wasn't enough for their saberkitty -> chvf premium tax


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had water in my basement last weekend, turned out to be the septic tank overflowing. Spent all weekend digging and repairing, I had some kind of blockage in the outflow from the tank. The joys of owning a country home.


Yeah, probably have to call the plumber for this one. At least the PC wasn't in the room. In other news the 970A-UD3P came in the mail today. I don't know if it's because I'm used to ATX boards in my 600T (biggest case I have had) but the motherboard looks bigger than I thought when alone.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> Okay thanks so much but I couldn't find the cpu/nb too put at 1.3 but I found the nb voltage and raised it to 1.3,bumped up dram, and disabled all svm and spread spectrums so now I went down to 4.659ghz is there anything else you would suggest atm?


Follow those bios screen pics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Damn, went downstairs to my room and the carpet is soaked. I have a feeling this related to me washing the car in the afternoon with the outside water hose/source. I had one of those gunlike fittings that compress the water and wonder if the backed up water somehow leaked. That room is always a bit more humid then the other parts of the basement too. More loss of money. Jesus this month...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had water in my basement last weekend, turned out to be the septic tank overflowing. Spent all weekend digging and repairing, I had some kind of blockage in the outflow from the tank. The joys of owning a country home.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, probably have to call the plumber for this one. At least the PC wasn't in the room. In other news the 970A-UD3P came in the mail today. I don't know if it's because I'm used to ATX boards in my 600T (biggest case I have had) but the motherboard looks bigger than I thought when alone.
Click to expand...

Up to you but that shouldn't be possible . You attached a fitting that reduced flow. What do you think the faucet does? It reduces flow to zero.

It is possible you have a crack in your pipe but again unlikely that you won't know

If it makes you feel Better I have to replace my main drain. .. gonna be pricy.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't feel too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We told you too many times to try one!


I was never going to try one. I am always the kind of guy that likes to push mid-range hardware to its limits to get as close to matching or exceeding more expensive hardware.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Follow those bios screen pics
> 
> Up to you but that shouldn't be possible . You attached a fitting that reduced flow. What do you think the faucet does? It reduces flow to zero.
> 
> It is possible you have a crack in your pipe but again unlikely that you won't know
> 
> If it makes you feel Better I have to replace my main drain. .. gonna be pricy.


Yeah I have no clue. But the only thing I did yesterday that can be related to the flooding is washing my car. The faucet/hose is located on the front of the house right under a window. The room/bathroom that kind of flooded is right under the room where the faucet/hose is located. Might have had a small leak going for a while but might have gotten worse yesterday during the car wash. The floor was dry when I woke up in the morning and then I never went there again until 4 am when I was going to sleep. The jacket that was perfectly dry that I left on the floor was soaked along with half the room carpet.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> they needed something to differentiate from the CHVF. ram control wasn't enough for their saberkitty -> chvf premium tax


ironically my killer board kills the saber in onboard audio ..but ask other things it's worse


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ironically my killer board kills the saber in onboard audio ..but ask other things it's worse


My UD5 had a far better audio chip than the Sabertooth, unfortunately i had to swap the UD5 for the saber because its better in any other way than audio.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Been MIA past few days....
Baby John has been born!
7lbs 12oz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Been MIA past few days....
> Baby John has been born!
> 7lbs 12oz


Congrats and best wishes for health and happiness!


----------



## pshootr

Congrats Agent Smith


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Been MIA past few days....
> Baby John has been born!
> 7lbs 12oz


Congratulations, may you enjoy many a night feed, oh and nappy duty.


----------



## Undervolter

Congrats AgentSmith!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Been MIA past few days....
> Baby John has been born!
> 7lbs 12oz


Hehe Finally some good news. Congrats AgentSmith.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Been MIA past few days....
> Baby John has been born!
> 7lbs 12oz


congratulations man!


----------



## gertruude

for the watercoolers:

i got a slow leak and im after another rad......was planning on thick rad with 3 fans but not sure where to put the fans

what would be best....push or pull


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for the watercoolers:
> 
> i got a slow leak and im after another rad......was planning on thick rad with 3 fans but not sure where to put the fans
> 
> what would be best....push or pull


Most will say push.
I always run push on my rads plus I use a shroud to lesson the dead zone.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for the watercoolers:
> 
> i got a slow leak and im after another rad......was planning on thick rad with 3 fans but not sure where to put the fans
> 
> what would be best....push or pull
> 
> 
> 
> Most will say push.
> I always run push on my rads plus I use a shroud to lesson the dead zone.
Click to expand...

All other things being equal, pull>push. Why? Because it makes better use of the radiator - the vacuum pulls air across the entire area beneath the shroud. When pushing air, the center section of the fan is nearly dead air. Much less turbulence in the area of the radiator in a pull setup too.
Pushing air is like trying to push a rope, it gives it the option of choosing the direction of lesser resistance , pulling eliminates that possibility.

There is a reason that in situations that demand good cooling the most prevalent design is a shrouded fan in pull configuration.


----------



## fx63007850

does anyone water cool there north bridge


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> does anyone water cool there north bridge


VRM/NB yes, it's listed in my rig sig.


----------



## warpuck

That makes sense to me only because most of the automotive fans are pulls. I have seen push / pull on a few. The push fan usually only came on when the AC was turned on. Now you going to make me go look at my T'blazer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> All other things being equal, pull>push. Why? Because it makes better use of the radiator - the vacuum pulls air across the entire area beneath the shroud. When pushing air, the center section of the fan is nearly dead air. Much less turbulence in the area of the radiator in a pull setup too.
> Pushing air is like trying to push a rope, it gives it the option of choosing the direction of lesser resistance , pulling eliminates that possibility.
> 
> There is a reason that in situations that demand good cooling the most prevalent design is a shrouded fan in pull configuration.


----------



## Fanman43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for the watercoolers:
> 
> i got a slow leak and im after another rad......was planning on thick rad with 3 fans but not sure where to put the fans
> 
> what would be best....push or pull


I have ran this set up in both push and pull scenarios. I've noticed that I get better cooling when pulling. In my head though, I want to use push, Because I can feel more air being pushed out of a fan than I can being pulled into it. But if you have the Rad horizontal (this is a personal thing) then the heat is rising and having a fan pull the air up through it, it gets cooler faster. with a push set up, you have air inside your case that is already slightly above room temp, by forcing that air through a rad that is already warm, You aren't getting as cool, as fast.

All I'm saying is that there are pluses and Minuses for every scenario. for internal Rads, Pull seems to be the way to go. For external Rads, push and pull seems to be the best.

In my case, I have a push and pull set up. but my Rad is vertical.

In my submerged 5GHz build, I have mostly push and pull. Because my Rad is vertical and outside the 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Mega Man

.... heat does not rise. If it does you need new fans heat goes where the fan pushes it.

If heat only rose. How do we warm your house when it is cold out. How do we cool you're house when it is hot out although there are radiant heat houses at least in the us forced air is more common

And with the radiant heat. ... there is no fan


----------



## mus1mus

Hotter air rise = laws of physics. Convection that is.

But the rate is too slow for the practicality of things.

Push vs Pull imo is personal preference. At most, 2C variance. But depending on fans used, that variance may be bigger.

Intake vs. Exhaust will cause more variance on case temperature though. That can be observed by the sensors other that the CPU or GPU that is veing watercooled.


----------



## hurricane28

Exactly, hot air rises, simply physics..

It depends on the rad and fans if you want them to mount push or pull. Some guys claim that pulling air is better but i doubt this because i tried it with my H100i stock fans and my CM sickleflow and both have shown me that pulling air gives higher temps.

With high density (FPI) rads its better to run them in push with high static pressure fans because you want to exhaust the hot air outside of your case and pushing is better at that than pulling.

The best performance is to run push/pull with high density rads because the pulling fans reduce the resistance so the push fans can spin faster because it has less resistance.

I have my exhaust fan set as an intake in order for my cooler to suck cool air from outside of the case. My temps dropped by a few degrees after doing that.

And how do we warm or cool or house? What do you think about insulating...?

If heat does not rise, why is it always hotter on my attic than its in my living room during the summer? And why do you think a thermostat is mostly in the living room in the first place?

Sorry Mega, what you said makes no this time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Exactly, hot air rises, simply physics..
> 
> It depends on the rad and fans if you want them to mount push or pull. Some guys claim that pulling air is better but i doubt this because i tried it with my H100i stock fans and my CM sickleflow and both have shown me that pulling air gives higher temps.
> 
> With high density (FPI) rads its better to run them in push with high static pressure fans because you want to exhaust the hot air outside of your case and pushing is better at that than pulling.
> 
> The best performance is to run push/pull with high density rads because the pulling fans reduce the resistance so the push fans can spin faster because it has less resistance.
> 
> I have my exhaust fan set as an intake in order for my cooler to suck cool air from outside of the case. My temps dropped by a few degrees after doing that.
> 
> And how do we warm or cool or house? What do you think about insulating...?
> 
> If heat does not rise, why is it always hotter on my attic than its in my living room during the summer? And why do you think a thermostat is mostly in the living room in the first place?
> 
> Sorry Mega, what you said makes no this time.


Best config I've used was high sp fans in pull with high volume fans in push with an area of relief between them and the radiator.

Everyone knows heat rises, but in this instance it doesn't do so with enough force that it couldn't be made to change direction when acted upon by a fan.


----------



## Mega Man

Sorry I did not think I need to mention it here. But since you want to simply disregard the topic. We are talking mainly about pcs and actively cooled pcs not 100% passive pc

hurricane how many time have we talked about this? i assumed i would not have to again. but again you proved me wrong



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... heat does not rise. If it does you need new fans heat goes where the fan pushes it.
> 
> If heat only rose. How do we warm your house when it is cold out. How do we cool you're house when it is hot out although there are radiant heat houses at least in the us forced air is more common
> 
> And with the radiant heat. ... there is no fan






ok so... no subject. however when you take it in context


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanman43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for the watercoolers:
> 
> i got a slow leak and im after another rad......was planning on thick rad with 3 fans but not sure where to put the fans
> 
> what would be best....push or pull
> 
> 
> 
> I have ran this set up in both push and pull scenarios. I've noticed that I get better cooling when pulling. In my head though, I want to use push, Because I can feel more air being pushed out of a fan than I can being pulled into it. But if you have the Rad horizontal (this is a personal thing) then the heat is rising and having a fan pull the air up through it, it gets cooler faster. with a push set up, you have air inside your case that is already slightly above room temp, by forcing that air through a rad that is already warm, You aren't getting as cool, as fast.
> 
> All I'm saying is that there are pluses and Minuses for every scenario. for internal Rads, Pull seems to be the way to go. For external Rads, push and pull seems to be the best.
> 
> In my case, I have a push and pull set up. but my Rad is vertical.
> 
> In my submerged 5GHz build, I have mostly push and pull. Because my Rad is vertical and outside the 10 gallon tank.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... heat does not rise. If it does you need new fans heat goes where the fan pushes it.
> 
> If heat only rose. How do we warm your house when it is cold out. How do we cool you're house when it is hot out although there are radiant heat houses at least in the us forced air is more common
> 
> And with the radiant heat. ... there is no fan






obviously pc watercooling

i do not have time this mourning to quote the many arguments i have had

so i will just restate it again

air only rises when it is stagnant

which in an actively cooled pc case, if your air is stagnant you are doing it wrong

you either have a 100% passively ( heatsink only ) PC or, you have a actively cooled pc,

as we are all in the 83xx club do i really need to ask? or is it going to be assumed you actively cool your pc,

so assuming you have proper fans heat will NOT rise it will go where ever the fan TELLS it too.

to compare this to a house

think of a house with a furnace in the attic when the furnace comes on does the heat magically leave the attic in to the sky ? no, it is pushed BY THE FAN through the ducting and into the house BELOW IT
but according to you it should rise ?? how does that work ??

if you actively cool your pc, and your "heat rises" you need to work on your fans placement.

also if you think putting fans facing up helps them to " cool faster " then i would have to say, no it really doesn't

http://pcfoo.com/2013/12/pcconvection/

to really make your head spin

http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-building-science-HERS-BPI/bid/50616/Heat-Rises-and-Falls-Stack-Effect-Air-Movement-Heat-Flow

https://sciencequestionswithchris.wordpress.com/2014/07/10/what-makes-heat-rise/

http://misconceptions.science-book.net/2012/05/07/chemistry-versus-physics-why-does-heat-rise-part-1-of-2/

that is one of my favorites

want more? soimply google "does heat rise"


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Best config I've used was high sp fans in pull with high volume fans in push with an area of relief between them and the radiator.
> 
> Everyone knows heat rises, but in this instance it doesn't do so with enough force that it couldn't be made to change direction when acted upon by a fan.


What do you mean by "high volume fans" and what do you mean by "relief" ?

Yes a fan can change direction of the hot air, that is why i run my setup in push because the stock H100i fans suck at pulling hot air from the radiator.

I tested push vs pull on various coolers including the CM nepton 240m in the system i build for my nephew and in all cases the push config was getting the best results. In most cases pull is more noisy as well as higher temps.

In my case, push/pull works the best for me but unfortunately i can't run push/pull due to lack of room in the top of my case


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Best config I've used was high sp fans in pull with high volume fans in push with an area of relief between them and the radiator.
> 
> Everyone knows heat rises, but in this instance it doesn't do so with enough force that it couldn't be made to change direction when acted upon by a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "high volume fans" and what do you mean by "relief" ?
> 
> Yes a fan can change direction of the hot air, that is why i run my setup in push because the stock H100i fans suck at pulling hot air from the radiator.
> 
> I tested push vs pull on various coolers including the CM nepton 240m in the system i build for my nephew and in all cases the push config was getting the best results. In most cases pull is more noisy as well as higher temps.
> 
> In my case, push/pull works the best for me but unfortunately i can't run push/pull due to lack of room in the top of my case
Click to expand...

Larger fans installed with a gap between the radiator and the fan shroud, it helps manage turbulence and lessens the dead spot at the center of the fan. It's also best to off set them so that the centers of each fan in push pull aren't directly across from each other.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> for the watercoolers:
> 
> i got a slow leak and im after another rad......was planning on thick rad with 3 fans but not sure where to put the fans
> 
> what would be best....push or pull


Theoretically.. Pull has a very minutely advantage over push.

real world.. there isn't a difference if you are not using rad standoffs.


----------



## red8

hey guys me again, thanks for the help oc'ing i got to 4.985 ghz but couldnt loads windows haha so im just at 4.7ish atm. thanks for the help! i have one more question, i have a 8320 cpu and im developing my wc loop and wanted to know what cpu block you guys would suggest?


----------



## mus1mus

Tried and Tested is the Koolance CPU-380A.

EVO Supremacy promises better thermals but yet to be seen on an AMD platform. (or I haven't seen one yet)









Thermal differences should be minute that I'd say go for whatever floats your boat.


----------



## red8

okay thanks and what about the xspc raystorm by chance? i hear the temp differences were very small...


----------



## Mega Man

i do

i was apparently responding to an old post sorry


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do


I suppose the EVO?

How is it?


----------



## red8

is the price difference really worth it vs the rayestorm?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> hey guys me again, thanks for the help oc'ing i got to 4.985 ghz but couldnt loads windows haha so im just at 4.7ish atm. thanks for the help! i have one more question, i have a 8320 cpu and im developing my wc loop and wanted to know what cpu block you guys would suggest?


The Koolance 380A with IC Diamond.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose the EVO?
> 
> How is it?
Click to expand...

i was apparently responding to an old post sorry


----------



## mus1mus

Well, you need to look further than thermal performance to justify the cost.

Most people go for the following metrics:

1. Looks
2. Quality
3. Performance
4. Price
5. Ease of Installation

Judge them according to your own preference.


----------



## Johan45

Koolance 380A, good performance. Solid build with a heavy backplate for cranking it down . Liked it so much I bought the 380i for my Intel









BTW: Congrats to AgentSmith. Now the fun really begins ha ha.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Koolance 380A, good performance. Solid build with a heavy backplate for cranking it down . Liked it so much I bought the 380i for my Intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Congrats to AgentSmith. Now the fun really begins ha ha.


I also have the Koolance 380A and like it for the same reasons.
My 4790K will validate @ 5 ghz on 1.27 volts, it absolutely cries out for a 380 i , but I just haven't gotten around to laying out a loop for that machine. Hows the 380 i working for you Johan?


----------



## Johan45

Great actually, it's the same guts as the 380a just different brackets for the Intel layout. 4790 @ 5.0, 1.375v, cache at 4.6 , 1.25v with XTU ( P95) http://hwbot.org/submission/2726317_johan45_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1264_marks/
It also works on all my old 775 stuff too which is pretty handy for benching.
You need to set up a benching loop, mine is such a cobbled up piece of hosing and shett you'd laugh. It is effective though , that much I'll say. I use regular garden style hose with big Y's that have the shutoffs. Then I can pull out one of my "extensions" and swap it for my GPU block if I want to.


----------



## gertruude

i gone back to air with a nh-d15 not done any testing on it yet......i figured since a slow leak from my rad nearly took out my 290 i'll go back to air....its just not worth it......been watercooling for 2 years lol and im gonna miss it....









not sure what happened with the rad either only noticed it because i decided to clean my pc lol....i count myself very lucky


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i gone back to air with a nh-d15 not done any testing on it yet......i figured since a slow leak from my rad nearly took out my 290 i'll go back to air....its just not worth it......been watercooling for 2 years lol and im gonna miss it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what happened with the rad either only noticed it because i decided to clean my pc lol....i count myself very lucky


That's what you call a close call.

You're very lucky. Why not buying a new good quality rad and fill the loop up again?

I've seen some good reviews about the Nh-D15, as a matter a fact, it beats my Corsair unit on several reviews.
The only downside of this cooler is ram compatibility and mostly the first pci-e slot cannot be used.
Good luck with it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's what you call a close call.
> 
> You're very lucky. Why not buying a new good quality rad and fill the loop up again?
> 
> I've seen some good reviews about the Nh-D15, as a matter a fact, it beats my Corsair unit on several reviews.
> The only downside of this cooler is ram compatibility and mostly the first pci-e slot cannot be used.
> Good luck with it.


i did think about getting a new rad but i decided against it for the time being......got no issues with clearance with the D15

gfx card in first slot and got 3 fans on it too









ill probably do some testing this weekend


----------



## Mega Man

Hurricane can I ask you a question.

Can you tell me a bad quality rad?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hurricane can I ask you a question.
> 
> Can you tell me a bad quality rad?


i can......the one that was in my old Datsun....damn thing leaked more than colander


----------



## mus1mus

People labeled some products. I won't mention what they are and what they are called on other threads but, hmmm. Hardware Labs anyone?









I have the old GTX and that has the finish to humiliate other makers. I can't imagine how a GTX Nemesis would be like







But to each, his own.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So now that I have this 8300 settled in st 4.9 @ 1.464v with 2400nb/2600ht, I decided to start playing with the RAM finally.... I am amazed at how much of a difference that going from 2133mhz 10-11-11-31-41 2T down to 10-11-10-30-40 1T has made in benchmarks! Guess the old rule of thumb for AMD still holds true... Timings really matter! That's the best i can get out of this team Vulcan kit. I'm really tempted to try and find a decent deal on a cl9 16GB kit now.


----------



## mus1mus

Dnt make me jealous please! Im trying to refrain picking a new CPU!

BTW, drop it to CL 9-11-9 if you can.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dnt make me jealous please! Im trying to refrain picking a new CPU!
> 
> BTW, drop it to CL 9-11-9 if you can.


I'll see if it'll take 9-11-9 with 1.75v, I am running the stock 1.65v for the timings I am running now. Where'd you finish on your 8320, around 4.7 or 4.8 with kinda high voltage if I recall correctly?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'll see if it'll take 9-11-9 with 1.75v, I am running the stock 1.65v for the timings I am running now. Where'd you finish on your 8320, around 4.7 or 4.8 with kinda high voltage if I recall correctly?


Oh hell! I dropped it to 4.5 at 1.475 as ambient temps reach 33C here at the moment. Not a good place for Overclocking, this country!

Try it with stock voltage first and do an AIDA bench. If your score improve, test for stability.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I tried CL9, and it was a no go.

What are you guys getting in cinebench with your DAILY overclocks?

I am seeing 771 points in R15..... I love that benchmark, cause it's short and sweet, and you actually get to see each thread go to work for you.
One of my favorite benches for CPU actually.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I tried CL9, and it was a no go.
> 
> What are you guys getting in cinebench with your DAILY overclocks?
> 
> I am seeing 771 points in R15..... I love that benchmark, cause it's short and sweet, and you actually get to see each thread go to work for you.
> One of my favorite benches for CPU actually.....


I get 796cb with my usual crap running (Chrome, Steam, Origin etc)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I tried CL9, and it was a no go.
> 
> What are you guys getting in cinebench with your DAILY overclocks?
> 
> I am seeing 771 points in R15..... I love that benchmark, cause it's short and sweet, and you actually get to see each thread go to work for you.
> One of my favorite benches for CPU actually.....


I will give it a whirl again and post in here once I have downloaded it.


----------



## DeScheep

Hi,

I've got a 8370E running under phase change 24/7 and OCed and optimized pretty much everything. The only real gain at this moment is the HT Link but I'm stuck at 2620Mhz. Is it possible to go any further?

http://valid.x86.fr/dcqus7

DeScheep


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've got a 8370E running under phase change 24/7 and OCed and optimized pretty much everything. The only real gain at this moment is the HT Link but I'm stuck at 2620Mhz. Is it possible to go any further?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dcqus7
> 
> DeScheep


It's possible but not really necessary. Unless you run multiple GFX cards there would be very little benefit.


----------



## DeScheep

Hi guys,

I'm running a FX-8370E under phase change 24/7 and Oc"d and optimized pretty much everything, The only real gain at this moment is the HT link. What are you recommending as a maximum speed on a CHFZ?

http://valid.x86.fr/dcqus7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's possible but not really necessary. Unless you run multiple GFX cards there would be very little benefit.


I have a second R290X on the way so every little bit helps. What is the maximum that can be achieved Prime stable?

DeScheep


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I've seen crazy high HT speeds before.... an upwards of 3.8GHz in some cases....

I HAVE NO CLUE how it helps....
On my x6, anything over 2250MHz (2000 stock) would actually hurt performance.

I really haven't tinkered with the HT much, since most people say there is little to no gain.
Not sure if it hurts anything though?

If I knew for sure there was a gain with daul graphics, I'd shoot for higher, since I am going crossfire this coming week.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've seen crazy high HT speeds before.... an upwards of 3.8GHz in some cases....
> 
> I HAVE NO CLUE how it helps....
> On my x6, anything over 2250MHz (2000 stock) would actually hurt performance.
> 
> I really haven't tinkered with the HT much, since most people say there is little to no gain.
> Not sure if it hurts anything though?
> 
> If I knew for sure there was a gain with daul graphics, I'd shoot for higher, since I am going crossfire this coming week.


what I've been told is 3 or more cards to see real benefits


----------



## DeScheep

I went from 2600Mhz to 2800Mhz and saw a 3% increase in 3dMark with 1 R290x. Getting it stable is something else.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I went from 2600Mhz to 2800Mhz and saw a 3% increase in 3dMark with 1 R290x. Getting it stable is something else.


yeah while not corrupting your os and bios....not worth it imo


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I get 796cb with my usual crap running (Chrome, Steam, Origin etc)


Mine...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I went from 2600Mhz to 2800Mhz and saw a 3% increase in 3dMark with 1 R290x. Getting it stable is something else.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah while not corrupting your os and bios....not worth it imo
Click to expand...

I have been running mine at 3125 in the HTPC for 6+ months now. Did some playing around last winter and found it can make a significant increase in FPS depending on the title for me. TombRaider went from 130 to 150 FPS with dual GTX 770s that's 15%. So far I haven't seen any ill effects. I'm fairly certain that MegaMan runs his over 3000 as well.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm running a FX-8370E under phase change 24/7 and Oc"d and optimized pretty much everything, The only real gain at this moment is the HT link. What are you recommending as a maximum speed on a CHFZ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dcqus7
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's possible but not really necessary. Unless you run multiple GFX cards there would be very little benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a second R290X on the way so every little bit helps. What is the maximum that can be achieved Prime stable?
> 
> DeScheep
Click to expand...

prime doesn't catch HT instabilities.

you will need to be rendering for a LONG time to even have a chance of stabilizing HT overclock.

on two cards? Stick under 3000mhz


----------



## Agent Smith1984

WARNING!









I can grab this for $120 cash.....
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/sys/4978433176.html

I think it's a damn good price for my daughters to have their own little game box....
It'll do great with all those online flash games that they love.

Thoughts?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> WARNING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can grab this for $120 cash.....
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/sys/4978433176.html
> 
> I think it's a damn good price for my daughters to have their own little game box....
> It'll do great with all those online flash games that they love.
> 
> Thoughts?


if you decided you wanted a quad (and if board supports) I've got a q6600 I might be willing to part with...it also has 4gb of ram two ocz (before they became crap) and two Kingston I think...it's in a 680I lt mobo which sucks but if you think you might want it I'll give you a good price


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prime doesn't catch HT instabilities.
> 
> you will need to be rendering for a LONG time to even have a chance of stabilizing HT overclock.
> 
> on two cards? Stick under 3000mhz


so what voltages would you say up to stabilize a 3000 ht over 2600...on saber of course...I never messed with ht but Johan has me intrigued perhaps he can enlighten me what he had to change a well...I know it's dependant on my setup but ballpark would be nice


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if you decided you wanted a quad (and if board supports) I've got a q6600 I might be willing to part with...it also has 4gb of ram two ocz (before they became crap) and two Kingston I think...it's in a 680I lt mobo which sucks but if you think you might want it I'll give you a good price


Thanks for the offer.

My little brother actually has a Q6600 he said I could have, and I have another set of DDR2 sticks to put in it.
That's kind of why I was seriously considering it.

Quad core (his will run at about 3.4GHz I believe) with 8GB, and a 6950 (possibly unlock to 6970 if I remember correctly) should put down some pretty good gamage on my daughters' 46" 720p DLP TV









Mind you, they are 4 and 6, so this thing would be like "woah" for them....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thanks for the offer.
> 
> My little brother actually has a Q6600 he said I could have, and I have another set of DDR2 sticks to put in it.
> That's kind of why I was seriously considering it.
> 
> Quad core (his will run at about 3.4GHz I believe) with 8GB, and a 6950 (possibly unlock to 6970 if I remember correctly) should put down some pretty good gamage on my daughters' 46" 720p DLP TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, they are 4 and 6, so this thing would be like "woah" for them....


lol yeah...I never got to see what mine would do the power supply was bunk...I do know it was the second run of the q6600 refresh if you will...can't remember what they called it...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Hmmm.....

Corrupt boot loader error....

Either bad OC (have done tons of stability testing, and haven't seen an OC corrupt windows in YEARS), or my VERY aging SSD RAID 0 (haven't checked the RAID health in forever....)

Oh man...


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Corrupt boot loader error....
> 
> Either bad OC (have done tons of stability testing, and haven't seen an OC corrupt windows in YEARS), or my VERY aging SSD RAID 0 (haven't checked the RAID health in forever....)
> 
> Oh man...


It happens really easily when OCing, you don't know how many times I corrupted windows partitions by having a bad OC


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, it used to happen to me all the time back in the XP days.....

But since Windows 7 I have pushed multiple systems to the brink of just flat out hating me, and haven't dropped an OS in forever.
I have had recovery popup, but it gives me an option to restart, and then bam, all is well.
This time, I must of really pissed her off, or one of these very old SSD's finally crapping on me.
It doesn't take much at all for an SSD RAID to flake out from what I'm told, especially since there is no TRIM....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Corrupt boot loader error....
> 
> Either bad OC (have done tons of stability testing, and haven't seen an OC corrupt windows in YEARS), or my VERY aging SSD RAID 0 (haven't checked the RAID health in forever....)
> 
> Oh man...


Thats why I use two seperate installs of Windows. 1 for OC'ing and stress testing and my main system.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, my wife sent me that, so I'm not at home to test the usual suspects yet....

If safemode works, I can replace the boot loader....
If it does not, then I will need to dig up my 8.1 enterprise disc....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

As i suspected....
SSD light it's turning orange, and not detected in bios... It will reboot and work for a few minutes,then dies.... I doubt think i can pull off a backup fast enough to beat the drive dying...


----------



## Johan45

That's lame o lame man. Tuff luck, looks like you'll be busy tonight.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i gone back to air with a nh-d15 not done any testing on it yet......i figured since a slow leak from my rad nearly took out my 290 i'll go back to air....its just not worth it......been watercooling for 2 years lol and im gonna miss it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what happened with the rad either only noticed it because i decided to clean my pc lol....i count myself very lucky


This is the main reason why I decided on Big-Air. I'm glad you didn't lose any hardware









If I had disposable income, I might be more inclined to take the risk. But I don't.


----------



## miklkit

Do you know if Thermalright TY-143s would fit on your heat sink? I know that when my fans don't rev up fully temps get out of control.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's lame o lame man. Tuff luck, looks like you'll be busy tonight.


Well, i got the system back up on a single drive now..... Buying 850 evo 250gb Friday, cause i imagine this drive it's done soon too....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> This is the main reason why I decided on Big-Air. I'm glad you didn't lose any hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had disposable income, I might be more inclined to take the risk. But I don't.


im a poor boy who doesnt have disposable hardware.. but to me the risk is worth the performance... my components run much cooler and pc isnt nearly as loud as well... but i also take the time to check my fittings and components normally once every two weeks or so just to make sure nothings awry but that doesnt mean failure couldnt happen... i surely hope it doesnt... but if it does.. i knew the risks :0


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Do you know if Thermalright TY-143s would fit on your heat sink? I know that when my fans don't rev up fully temps get out of control.


I'm actually not sure but I think they do, I would have to check. Maybe one day I can look in to higher RPM fans if I decide I need to try and push past 4.8

My max core temp is around 61C Normally during gaming at 4.8, and I'm cool with that. IBT/Prime is not "normal" use, so higher temps are expected during those tests. And I am ok with that too. I have gotten to the point finally where I am more interested in using my pc than I am testing it lol. But it did take awhile. After building this rig, I spent months testing this and that and watching temps. Now I am ready to play with it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prime doesn't catch HT instabilities.
> 
> you will need to be rendering for a LONG time to even have a chance of stabilizing HT overclock.
> 
> on two cards? Stick under 3000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> so what voltages would you say up to stabilize a 3000 ht over 2600...on saber of course...I never messed with ht but Johan has me intrigued perhaps he can enlighten me what he had to change a well...I know it's dependant on my setup but ballpark would be nice
Click to expand...

IIRC without going back into bios, I think it was somewhere in the range of 1.33ish volts for 3000ish mhz HT

got frustrated with stress testing so i remember upping the voltage a few notches and it didn't crash so i left it. I could be right on the line, i could have over volting going on i've got no clue..

HT is by far the most PITA thing to stabilize properly.

if i couldn't loop ROG real bench for 6hs minimum it wasn't good enough for me.

Mega renders out using DVDfab, that would likely be a better stressor but i've not bought it yet. (life gets in the way)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I get 796cb with my usual crap running (Chrome, Steam, Origin etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine...
Click to expand...

Is that your daily clocks?


----------



## ROKO__

Hello!

FX8320 4600MHz (for now) VCore 1.443V
GA-990-FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0 Bios F3i
16GB DDR3 Adata 1600MHz CL11
128GB OCZ Vertex 450
1TB WD Red
Evga 500W Bronze
PowerColor HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB
Arctic Cooling Freezer A30

is it safe this VCore and is it possible to get 4700 to be like FX 9370 and is it reduce life of cpu ?!


----------



## ROKO__

and is it enough 500W ****ty Evga PSU ?
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-W1-0500-KR


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I went from 2600Mhz to 2800Mhz and saw a 3% increase in 3dMark with 1 R290x. Getting it stable is something else.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah while not corrupting your os and bios....not worth it imo
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prime doesn't catch HT instabilities.
> 
> you will need to be rendering for a LONG time to even have a chance of stabilizing HT overclock.
> 
> on two cards? Stick under 3000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> so what voltages would you say up to stabilize a 3000 ht over 2600...on saber of course...I never messed with ht but Johan has me intrigued perhaps he can enlighten me what he had to change a well...I know it's dependant on my setup but ballpark would be nice
Click to expand...

really there have not been enough ( like 4 that i know of ) to give you an idea, i highly dont recommend it

i run mine at 3900 but it took forever and i corrupted my os, at least 15 times doing it



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> FX8320 4600MHz (for now) VCore 1.443V
> GA-990-FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0 Bios F3i
> 16GB DDR3 Adata 1600MHz CL11
> 128GB OCZ Vertex 450
> 1TB WD Red
> Evga 500W Bronze
> PowerColor HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB
> Arctic Cooling Freezer A30
> 
> is it safe this VCore and is it possible to get 4700 to be like FX 9370 and is it reduce life of cpu ?!


the vcore is more then fine, we have far exceeded that, with out issues


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really there have not been enough ( like 4 that i know of ) to give you an idea, i highly dont recommend it
> 
> i run mine at 3900 but it took forever and i corrupted my os, at least 15 times doing it
> 
> 
> the vcore is more then fine, we have far exceeded that, with out issues


For example ?
So its safe to use 4700 ?! Without issues and without serrious reduce of cpu life ?


----------



## Mega Man

yes


----------



## ROKO__

what VCore to try ?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Is that your daily clocks?


That's my over clock I use daily. I have an undervt profile I use when just browsing etc. I can't use my top ram over clock as it is not stable at 5.1 . if I want to use both CPU and ram over lo led I have another profile at 5.0.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Is that your daily clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> That's my over clock I use daily. I have an undervt profile I use when just browsing etc. I can't use my top ram over clock as it is not stable at 5.1 . if I want to use both CPU and ram over lo led I have another profile at 5.0.
Click to expand...

Very nice


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> For example ?
> So its safe to use 4700 ?! Without issues and without serrious reduce of cpu life ?


fit instance I'm running 4.8 and my chip needs 1.512 for it to be stable in ibt avx on very high....the sky or 1.65 is about the limits and you MUST keep it cool...keep it under 70 when stressing...and anything over 4.6 really should have vrm and socket fans imo or socket won't be happy


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> FX8320 4600MHz (for now) VCore 1.443V
> GA-990-FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0 Bios F3i
> 16GB DDR3 Adata 1600MHz CL11
> 128GB OCZ Vertex 450
> 1TB WD Red
> Evga 500W Bronze
> PowerColor HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB
> Arctic Cooling Freezer A30
> 
> is it safe this VCore and is it possible to get 4700 to be like FX 9370 and is it reduce life of cpu ?!


I had an Arctic Cooling A30 on an 8350 and the very best I could get out of it was 4.6 ghz. Anything more and it overheated. That was back when everyone said the max temp was 62C.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> what VCore to try ?


All depends on your CPU. Some of us crank over 1.65V for 24/7 overclocks but that requires heavy cooling. In your case on an air cooler like the A30 I would say stick to 4.7 and keep it there. I doubt you could get much higher than that before the temps go out of control.


----------



## mus1mus

Just got meself a kit of Corsair Dom Plats!

But it wont accept my Crucial's profile! dammmit!

lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeScheep*
> 
> I went from 2600Mhz to 2800Mhz and saw a 3% increase in 3dMark with 1 R290x. Getting it stable is something else.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah while not corrupting your os and bios....not worth it imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> prime doesn't catch HT instabilities.
> 
> you will need to be rendering for a LONG time to even have a chance of stabilizing HT overclock.
> 
> on two cards? Stick under 3000mhz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what voltages would you say up to stabilize a 3000 ht over 2600...on saber of course...I never messed with ht but Johan has me intrigued perhaps he can enlighten me what he had to change a well...I know it's dependant on my setup but ballpark would be nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really there have not been enough ( like 4 that i know of ) to give you an idea, i highly dont recommend it
> 
> i run mine at 3900 but it took forever and i corrupted my os, at least 15 times doing it
> 
> s
Click to expand...

I started out as an experiment and am willing to accept the risks of a corrupted OS or whatever else may happen. As for voltages, I'm using my 9370 and have to assume that every CPU would be different here. My 9370 was always light on volts in general for the other busses like NB can run at 3150 with less than 1.3v and right now I just set the HT voltage to 1.2v manually and so far no issues. Did my regular stress testing and nothing showed it's head there. Maybe that's not enough??? The PC is just my HTPC/Gamer so there's nothing really data sensitive on it. The only thing I have noticed since is that the CPU clocks/voltages won't cycle down any more under light load.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I'm installing windows 8.1 on 2 fresh new 250gb 850 evos, In raid0 with a brand new board. What drivers should I use?, should I used the windows 7 x64 drivers or the windows 8 x64 or the windows 8.1 x64? This is of course once I'm in windows.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's lame o lame man. Tuff luck, looks like you'll be busy tonight.


That was fun... NOT! lol

So, I got her back up on one of the two drives, and all is well....
The beauty of the SSD primary/HDD storage, is that you can keep so much stuff on your storage, and just set the OS file locations to write the storage drive.
You can also setup folders for your drivers, and KEEP all of your app installation files for times like this....

On another note, I think I'm done with RAID 0 for a while...

I only did it on this set because they were older, and slower SATA 2 SSD's, and they were only 120GB each, so I wanted to get a little extra speed, and storage from one space.

I am ordering the 850 250GB EVO Friday, migrating my data over, and calling it a day. You just really don't need RAID 0 with these modern SSD's, though it does do a great job for moving large amounts of data.

Jr. is going to get this 120GB SSD and my previous 120mm AIO, all in one shot.

I am thinking about replacing my 5 year old 500GB storage drive, with two 1TB drives in RAID 1, just to make sure that stuff stays in tact. My life story (photos, pertinents, etc) are basically on that one aging HDD.

I'll probably be up tonight installing games (didn't get around to it last night, and we all know how long new games take







)

To get back on topic...

I saw no performance improvement with fesh install, when coming from my original installation of windows 8.1 (running 890FXA-UD5 and 1090T CPU, and just swapped the HW over to 8300, 970 Performance with no format).

The benchmarks I ran last night showed identical numbers, and performance felt the same, minus the faster startup, due to not having to load the RAID controller/driver.
Seems the "format and reinstall after switching hardware" myth is busted... for me anyways...
At least in regards to 8.1. I remember when XP definitely needed it.... Not sure on Windows 7, since all I ever upgraded during my time with it was GPU's.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I'm installing windows 8.1 on 2 fresh new 250gb 850 evos, In raid0 with a brand new board. What drivers should I use?, should I used the windows 7 x64 drivers or the windows 8 x64 or the windows 8.1 x64? This is of course once I'm in windows.


hmmm.

I just did as well on a CHVFZ. As well as last night!

Not related to yours but, last night I installed USB drivers after loading the OS and the Video Driver. Copied my files back to a raid0 HD and getting 25MBPS from a USB 3.0 Ext HD.

A while ago, I repeat the process from a fresh install and got 75MBPS transfers! Without the Mobo drivers!

Weird!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I'm installing windows 8.1 on 2 fresh new 250gb 850 evos, In raid0 with a brand new board. What drivers should I use?, should I used the windows 7 x64 drivers or the windows 8 x64 or the windows 8.1 x64? This is of course once I'm in windows.


you would need to use 8.1 drivers.

on a side note, aside from installing stuff you won't see the full potential of your raid array.

I've considered ditching mine out of simplicity alone.


----------



## Johan45

The only time I install AMD SATA drivers is for a raid set-up other than that I use MS drivers. I have found I have less issues that way.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That was fun... NOT! lol
> 
> .


It's either unstable overclock or some software you installed that run kernel drivers. I just recovered from big file system corruption, after running Toolwiz TimeFreeze. My browser, email client corrupted. Bookmarks, settings, all. Lost all emails. A program lost its registration. And i didn't test everything. I had to restore image.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's either unstable overclock or some software you installed that run kernel drivers. I just recovered from big file system corruption, after running Toolwiz TimeFreeze. My browser, email client corrupted. Bookmarks, settings, all. Lost all emails. A program lost its registration. And i didn't test everything. I had to restore image.


Actually I thought that too....

Discovered that it was sadly a DEAD SSD drive in my RAID 0....

I'm done with RAID 0.... new SSD's just don't need it!

I am looking forward to the 850 EVO. It's r/w times are faster with one drive than my Vertex 2's were in RAID 0


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Actually I thought that too....
> 
> Discovered that it was sadly a DEAD SSD drive in my RAID 0....
> 
> I'm done with RAID 0.... new SSD's just don't need it!
> 
> I am looking forward to the 850 EVO. It's r/w times are faster with one drive than my Vertex 2's were in RAID 0


Damn! Dead SSD? They are supposed to have very long life. I start worrying about mine. I get two weird readings in Crystal Mark Info.
-Reallocation Event Count: 5
- Uncorrectable Sector count: 2
BUT:
- Reallocated Sectors Count: 0
- Health Good

I don't know what to think...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Only problem I had with a SSD was a 60GB ADATA SSD a few years ago when it BSOD on me once. Otherwise things have been good. I bought one Intel 520 60GB SSD used and that is going strong on it's 3rd/4th year. My Intel 525 MSATA SSD, Crucial M500, PNY XLR8 are all going good so far. Always preferred Samsung and Intel SSD though. Probably won't RAID 0 an SSD. I don't really RAID 0 HDDs anymore either. Just don't want to deal with potential data corruption/loss.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I believe these Vertex 2's were from 2010... I got them last year for $60 for the pair...

$60 for 240GB of SSD was agood deal at the time, so I grabbed them.

The one is running fine, and completely passes the check in excellent health.
I'm giving it to my boy, since it seems to be okay.

I have an 850 EVO 250GB on the way, which will blow these things out of the park!
It performs the same as the 850 Pro except in sub 128k sequential write speeds.... where it's about 30% slower.
The numbers show it still being around 40-75% faster (depending on situation) than my RAID 0 setup was, and that thing felt blazing fast, so I am pretty excited.


----------



## Kalistoval

So then should I raid0 both of the 250gb 850 evo's or use 1 for the os and one for storage Drive C & D, I already have 2 2tb seagates for storage and back ups of course they arn't no where as fast as the ssd.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Only problem I had with a SSD was a 60GB ADATA SSD a few years ago when it BSOD on me once. Otherwise things have been good. I bought one Intel 520 60GB SSD used and that is going strong on it's 3rd/4th year. My Intel 525 MSATA SSD, Crucial M500, PNY XLR8 are all going good so far. Always preferred Samsung and Intel SSD though. Probably won't RAID 0 an SSD. I don't really RAID 0 HDDs anymore either. Just don't want to deal with potential data corruption/loss.


There's a test somewhere in the internet, where they did a write test. Most SSDs started "losing it" beyond 300TB more or less. So few years is nothing. Mine is just 2-3 months old. Now i see there is a new firmware as of 16 April. Until now, it gives very cryptic SMART readings. Not clear like a Kingston i have.

EDIT: Updated firmware and also my version of CrystalDiskInfo... I am not sure how to interpret this, but i don't like it. I must keep an eye... With the previous version it was full of "vendor specific". Not it is more clear.



Basically the available reserved space acts as health meter here... Sounds like overprovisioning has kicked in at some point to recover something...maybe...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So then should I raid0 both of the 250gb 850 evo's or use 1 for the os and one for storage Drive C & D, I already have 2 2tb seagates for storage and back ups of course they arn't no where as fast as the ssd.


If you really want to get snazzy... do a RAID 1

You will get the speed increase of RAID 0, and have dual drive redundency. Some would call it a waste of 250GB, but if one drive EVER did fail, you could still operate, and replace the drive when you get the chance, and it would would rebuild the second image.

That is something you would only want to do if you did NOT have alternate storage drives though.

Personally, I'd skip RAID 0 for these reasons:

Boot time is slower....
There is no noticable performance gains (though the ATTO numbers will obviously show otherwise)
Losing one drive would kill the entire logical drive.

The upside is having one extremely fast performing 500GB logical drive though....

I would personally probably RAID 0 those since they are new and I'm a sucker for benchmarks, but I digress...
It would work just as well to use one as a primary OS/game drive, the other as app/common access storage drive, a third drive for bulk less accessed documents, and a 4th drive for backup images of all three drives....

That layout is everything but fireproof!


----------



## Kalistoval

what sata ports should I use on the saber tooth the brown or the 2 white?


----------



## Johan45

Use the brown, you have to swith the ports to raid in the bios and raid 1 will not give you any speed increase. It just writes the same data to both drives.


----------



## Kalistoval

Yea I read that the browns are amd's but once I go into making the array and naming it, I went into my bootable usb to install windows 8.1 it asks for the raid driver. I downloaded the one off asus website under windows 8.1 x64, sata, but it wont take


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, either my second ssd is dead... Or this asrock is showing its true colors.....
No boot, constant restart, then Windows finally loads and decides to "refresh", losing everything once again....

Friends, please save your "I told you so's"... I'm ordering the kitty.....


----------



## Kalistoval

l0ol Sabertooths







All I need is to figure out what raid file to use for 8.1 my issue is just really a ebkac.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> l0ol Sabertooths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is to figure out what raid file to use for 8.1 my issue is just really a ebkac.


AMD site http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+8.1+-+64


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> l0ol Sabertooths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is to figure out what raid file to use for 8.1 my issue is just really a ebkac.


leave it to Windows. IMO

Also, decide to whether RAID 0 or RAID 1 before installing Win 8.1. Had a problem that lead me to reinstall mine. Constantly asking for a refresh as Windows cannot start properly after switching to RAID 0 from RAID 1.


----------



## Kalistoval

I downloaded that file before and tried to use the exe and also tried to extract the contents and use them during the select a raid driver step during the windows installation. I have also use the raid drivers provided by asus the windows 8.1 x64 it does recognize them, but during the initiation phase it craps out and I'm back the square 1.

This is raid0
256kb stripe 512b sector
just 2 identical drives


----------



## Mega Man

how to fix issues with raid

1 ONLY use raid cards
2 dont use crappy mobo built in raid

problem is now fixed !


----------



## ROKO__

So stable for every day but not for prime95

4700MHz 1.467V VCore LLC Medium
I am afraid to increase VCore more.


----------



## Mega Man

no reason to be afraid, assuming your have enough cooling and your mobo can take it


----------



## ROKO__

I worry about CPU and PSU.

k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1: +54.5°C (high = +70.0°C)
(crit = +80.0°C, hyst = +77.0°C)

Adapter: ISA adapter
in0: +1.44 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +3.06 V)

fan1: 1424 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
fan2: 1018 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
fan3: 1415 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
fan4: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
fan5: 0 RPM (min = 0 RPM)
temp1: +26.0°C (low = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C) sensor = thermistor
temp2: +51.0°C (low = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C) sensor = thermal diode
temp3: +54.0°C (low = +0.0°C, high = +70.0°C) sensor = Intel PECI

CPU~Octa core AMD FX-8320 Eight-Core (-MCP-) speed~4700 MHz (max) Kernel~3.18.11-gentoo x86_64 Up~15 min Mem~1871.6/16000.2MB HDD~1628.3GB(29.3% used) Procs~241 Client~Shell inxi~2.2.19


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I downloaded that file before and tried to use the exe and also tried to extract the contents and use them during the select a raid driver step during the windows installation. I have also use the raid drivers provided by asus the windows 8.1 x64 it does recognize them, but during the initiation phase it craps out and I'm back the square 1.
> 
> This is raid0
> 256kb stripe 512b sector
> just 2 identical drives


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how to fix issues with raid
> 
> 1 ONLY use raid cards
> 2 dont use crappy mobo built in raid
> 
> problem is now fixed !


I'm with megaman, if you're doing it for a need then get a card. Otherwise don't do it.
First off did you initiate the raid on the drives prior to installation? These files should work but I have know many that run into issues trying to set up an array so you might have to work at it.

saboraid.zip 173k .zip file


----------



## Agent Smith1984

What are the odds that two SSD's go bad within a day of each other?
Much lower than an ASRock mobo going bad, and/or killing the drives in the process right?









I got it back up again, but it took several restarts....
I could enter the BIOS, and let it set there in the BIOS, and then it would just black screen. Then restart and it would post, then no signal, restart, post, no signal....

Then it finally made it to the windows logo, and went into the repair mode due to failed starts. I had to do a restore point to get windows to boot.

The first SSD was definitely dead, because the LED on PCB for "fault" was lit, and the BIOS would not see it, but this drive is showing a green LED, and SSD health check is showing excellent drive health, with an 8 year life span estimate....

It has to be the board right?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What are the odds that two SSD's go bad within a day of each other?
> Much lower than an ASRock mobo going bad, and/or killing the drives in the process right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it back up again, but it took several restarts....
> I could enter the BIOS, and let it set there in the BIOS, and then it would just black screen. Then restart and it would post, then no signal, restart, post, no signal....
> 
> Then it finally made it to the windows logo, and went into the repair mode due to failed starts. I had to do a restore point to get windows to boot.
> 
> The first SSD was definitely dead, because the LED on PCB for "fault" was lit, and the BIOS would not see it, but this drive is showing a green LED, and SSD health check is showing excellent drive health, with an 8 year life span estimate....
> 
> It has to be the board right?


have you tested the cmos battery? If its any good?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What are the odds that two SSD's go bad within a day of each other?
> Much lower than an ASRock mobo going bad, and/or killing the drives in the process right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it back up again, but it took several restarts....
> I could enter the BIOS, and let it set there in the BIOS, and then it would just black screen. Then restart and it would post, then no signal, restart, post, no signal....
> 
> Then it finally made it to the windows logo, and went into the repair mode due to failed starts. I had to do a restore point to get windows to boot.
> 
> The first SSD was definitely dead, because the LED on PCB for "fault" was lit, and the BIOS would not see it, but this drive is showing a green LED, and SSD health check is showing excellent drive health, with an 8 year life span estimate....
> 
> It has to be the board right?


This is one of the reasons I don't use RAID very often. After your array broke did you do a low level wipe of the drive? After a drive has been in RAID there is info written to protected areas that tell it it's a raid drive. If that isn't cleared properly then the drive is nearly impossible to use correctly. I've had it where only the board that made it could clear it before.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is one of the reasons I don't use RAID very often. After your array broke did you do a low level wipe of the drive? After a drive has been in RAID there is info written to protected areas that tell it it's a raid drive. If that isn't cleared properly then the drive is nearly impossible to use correctly. I've had it where only the board that made it could clear it before.


That's interesting...
I knew this to be the case with HDD, but figured SSD wouldn't need a wipe.
I am putting corssfire on hold and ordering the following tomorrow:

250GB Samsung 850 EVO (comes with free 4GB 1866 Ripjaw stick) $99
1TB Seagate HDD for backups of my primary, and storage drives $51
4GB matching Ripjaw stick to go with the free one, and bump up to 16GB $32

I am also getting some new fans and stuff to try and improve airflow in my case as summer approaches...

That is going to kill my 290 budget, but honestly, me running a second 290 is just for show right now anyways.
They will only get cheaper as time goes on, and I am chewing up 1080P right now with no problems anyways.

In the mean time, I'll be keeping my eyes on this board to make sure it's not the root of all these issues.









I may have pushed it too hard, and if so, I'll be RMAing, selling the replacement, and purchasing either a 990-UD3 or a Sabertooth (so ugly







).


----------



## Johan45

Last time I did it was with 2x samsung 840 120g that i was setting up for PCMark05. I used the board utility to break the array but afterwards when trying to install windows on them, one drive wouldn't even show up during installation and the other would crash while trying to install. It wan't until I went back to the utility and used the secure erase that I was able ti use the drives again. Not saying that's the issue just saying it's possible.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Oh I believe it's very possible....
I didn't use the utility to break it at all, nor did I secure whipe. Mainly cause I didn't think I needed to, but I know before migrating my son's HDD over to this vertex 2, I am definitely going to clear it with the RAID tool.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> have you tested the cmos battery? If its any good?


Hey did that 840 update work?

been side tracked, working on fixing a 1990 Kawasaki ZX 600D


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> been side tracked, working on fixing a 1990 Kawasaki ZX 600D


Ahhhh Master Ninja... I hope it's lime green!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Hey did that 840 update work?
> 
> been side tracked, working on fixing a 1990 Kawasaki ZX 600D


Dont know samsung released their magician 4.6 but it has a daily download cap. I haven't got my hands on the software yet.


----------



## Johan45

Finally got around to testing that 1429 FX9370 in a new to me CHVF.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally got around to testing that 1429 FX9370 in a new to me CHVF.


What's your ambient temp on this?

Chilled?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your ambient temp on this?
> 
> Chilled?


My guess is the rad is out the window








I'm liking my 1429 as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My guess is the rad is out the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking my 1429 as well.


1429 eh? I'd love to have one!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Call me crazy.....

But I think I am ordering this tomorrow....








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131584&cm_re=devil_13-_-14-131-584-_-Product

I'm gonna put the ol' tri-x up for sale..... That devil just suits my theme so well, the performance per dollar is unreal, and the mouse that comes it sells for $150....

I'm gonna cross my fingers and stick with my current SSD for a few more weeks.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Call me crazy.....
> 
> But I think I am ordering this tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131584&cm_re=devil_13-_-14-131-584-_-Product
> 
> I'm gonna put the ol' tri-x up for sale..... That devil just suits my theme so well, the performance per dollar is unreal, and the mouse that comes it sells for $150....
> 
> I'm gonna cross my fingers and stick with my current SSD for a few more weeks.


DROOL...


----------



## mus1mus

aweboi!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It has to be the board right?


The Vertex 2 is the worst piece of crap ever made in the ssd space. It is the ssd equivalent of the IBM DeathStar.

I also see that you had the most unreliable one of all: the 240 GB Vertex 2. I've had five. I stopped sending them in for RMA after the fifth bricked.

No, it's not your board. Two bricked in two different Macbook Pros. The others bricked in different Windows machines that have run other brands' ssds with absolutely no trouble. The Vertex 2 is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The Vertex 2 is the worst piece of crap ever made in the ssd space. It is the ssd equivalent of the IBM DeathStar.
> 
> I also see that you had the most unreliable one of all: the 240 GB Vertex 2. I've had five. I stopped sending them in for RMA after the fifth bricked.
> 
> No, it's not your board. Two bricked in two different Macbook Pros. The others bricked in different Windows machines that have run other brands' ssds with absolutely no trouble. The Vertex 2 is a ticking time bomb.


Agree, I've read so many negative things about OCZs SSDs early on. Things didn't start looking okay until Vertex 3 from my memory. Even then they weren't anything great.

Haven't touched my desktop since the beginning of the week. Hopefully it's doing well.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> DROOL...


I know dude, it's a beast....
OC'd Titan X performance for $500 less, and I get a super high end wireless mouse....

I love my tri-x, but figured I can sell it while the iron is hot (hoping for $220) and recoop some of the cash.

I was going to get a second card, but this thing is a single card solution, and is red/black like my board, cooler, and fans.

It weighs 5lbs, and comes with a stand to put under it, hahaha

Should do well for me once I go 4K.....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I know dude, it's a beast....
> OC'd Titan X performance for $500 less, and I get a super high end wireless mouse....
> 
> I love my tri-x, but figured I can sell it while the iron is hot (hoping for $220) and recoop some of the cash.
> 
> I was going to get a second card, but this thing is a single card solution, and is red/black like my board, cooler, and fans.
> 
> It weighs 5lbs, and comes with a stand to put under it, hahaha
> 
> Should do well for me once I go 4K.....


Rofl, you mean a stand to support the card in the case like a column/post? Sweet idea and inclusion so you don't have to do anything DIY (though that's fun too).

You'll definitely be able to recoup some cost IMO since prices aren't that low right now. Plus the wireless mouse you get you can sell if you don't use it. You can probably recoup half the cost, so get 2x 290X in a single PCB for the price of a single R9 290X.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> DROOL...
> 
> 
> 
> I know dude, it's a beast....
> OC'd Titan X performance for $500 less, and I get a super high end wireless mouse....
> 
> I love my tri-x, but figured I can sell it while the iron is hot (hoping for $220) and recoop some of the cash.
> 
> I was going to get a second card, but this thing is a single card solution, and is red/black like my board, cooler, and fans.
> 
> It weighs 5lbs, and comes with a stand to put under it, hahaha
> 
> Should do well for me once I go 4K.....
Click to expand...

honestly i would recommend not doing this just get a normal 295x2 much cooler easier to water cool if you want

cooling on that card is meh


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ahhhh Master Ninja... I hope it's lime green!


Nope, This is before the Lime green version IIRC, besides American Version...

Its Sonic Blue,

(you know the blue and black)



Missing the lower cowling however all the others are there.. It had been sitting for 10 years.. cleaned the carbs and boom SHES ALIVE! Just need to tune 'er out flush the fluids, new chain and sprocket and new tires and boom practically have a new bike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Dont know samsung released their magician 4.6 but it has a daily download cap. I haven't got my hands on the software yet.


ok bummer let me know I am still holding off on throwing my 840 evo in


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally got around to testing that 1429 FX9370 in a new to me CHVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your ambient temp on this?
> 
> Chilled?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your ambient temp on this?
> 
> Chilled?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is the rad is out the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking my 1429 as well.
Click to expand...

You're right Sandman , was taking advantage of one of the few remaining cold nights we'll have. Probably about -2c outside. So far no complaints with this one. I still need to see what it can do at higher clocks under load.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, reality set in this morning.... Not ordering the devil 13, lol

I did order a refurb tri-x 290 for $230, and an 850 EVO 250gb for $99 though


----------



## Johan45

You're on a real spending spree lately A_S. Makes me a bit jealous


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're on a real spending spree lately A_S. Makes me a bit jealous


Well, at least you are jealous, the wife is just angry! Lol!

I'm done for a long time though, and if you look at the performance per dollar for my setup, it's pretty astounding.

8 CORES @ 4.9GHZ $99
240Mm AIO $80
Mobo $76
2X 290 $410
250Gb ssd $99

This should hold up for a long time!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, at least you are jealous, the wife is just angry! Lol!
> 
> I'm done for a long time though, and if you look at the performance per dollar for my setup, it's pretty astounding.
> 
> 8 CORES @ 4.9GHZ $99
> 240Mm AIO $80
> Mobo $76
> 2X 290 $410
> 250Gb ssd $99
> 
> This should hold up for a long time!


when you get that 290 we should run more benches and perhaps log some in game fps to see the differences real world between the two chips....there is a guy on the 290 forum and people are saying his processor is bottleneck but I'm not believing it based on what you and I have posted do far your 8150 is keeping up very well...granted this guy I'd running it at 4.0 and 4.4 but still...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> when you get that 290 we should run more benches and perhaps log some in game fps to see the differences real world between the two chips....there is a guy on the 290 forum and people are saying his processor is bottleneck but I'm not believing it based on what you and I have posted do far your 8150 is keeping up very well...granted this guy I'd running it at 4.0 and 4.4 but still...


There's a bottleneck..... But in game situations don't tend to show it on high graphic settings. I think I'll be just fine. Will definitely be running Crysis3, BF4, and GTA V FPS tests when i get everything going.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> There's a bottleneck..... But in game situations don't tend to show it on high graphic settings. I think I'll be just fine. Will definitely be running Crysis3, BF4, and GTA V FPS tests when i get everything going.


I just picked up gtaV and I have bf4 so that will be good...lemme know what you get and settings and I'll try and match to see the differences....I'm more interested to see the scaling for crossfire...to see if in fact the 8150 could be causing scaling issues


----------



## Johan45

I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I just picked up gtaV and I have bf4 so that will be good...lemme know what you get and settings and I'll try and match to see the differences....I'm more interested to see the scaling for crossfire...to see if in fact the 8150 could be causing scaling issues


can u do me a favour pls









on gta5 can u see if the fps bounces around alot, i used to be 60fps solid before patches now it drops to 30 and back up, its like this all the time......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.


took me 50mins lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.


Try 62GB @ 270 KB/s









Damn thing took me 4 days straight and drained my data for the month


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I just picked up gtaV and I have bf4 so that will be good...lemme know what you get and settings and I'll try and match to see the differences....I'm more interested to see the scaling for crossfire...to see if in fact the 8150 could be causing scaling issues
> 
> 
> 
> can u do me a favour pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on gta5 can u see if the fps bounces around alot, i used to be 60fps solid before patches now it drops to 30 and back up, its like this all the time......
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> took me 50mins lol
Click to expand...

Must be one of the advantages of living in pudding?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 62GB @ 270 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thing took me 4 days straight and drained my data for the month
Click to expand...

That's about the speed I get, I just do it at night. Guess I'm lucky in some ways, I have unlimited download. It just takes a while. I still won't move to the city.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm just going to order it.... My kids watch too much netflix and hulu to download a 60gb game, lol

I'd dl on my phone in an hour or two, but i don't have 60gb in one spot to fit it


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Try 62GB @ 270 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thing took me 4 days straight and drained my data for the month


took me ten hours because damned rockstar server kept dropping the connection every ten minutes...I was in and out so it would sit for hours because it didn't auto reconnect


----------



## 3DVu

Reporting the status.

My 1 week old R9 270X abandoned me sooner than I expected, I asked for a refund to Amazon. Meanwhile, I bought a R9 290 for just €50 euros more than the R9 270X costed me









I wanna say, with the R9 270X, on a first patch GTA V, I used to do solid 40-50 FPS at 2560x1600 with NO AA or Asinotropic Filtering. I'll report the results with the R9 290 as soon as possible.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Two most overused phrases in the PC DIY world.....

"Upgrade path"
"Bottleneck"

That is all.

Lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, at least you are jealous, the wife is just angry! Lol!
> 
> I'm done for a long time though, and if you look at the performance per dollar for my setup, it's pretty astounding.
> 
> 8 CORES @ 4.9GHZ $99
> 240Mm AIO $80
> Mobo $76
> 2X 290 $410
> 250Gb ssd $99
> 
> This should hold up for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> when you get that 290 we should run more benches and perhaps log some in game fps to see the differences real world between the two chips....there is a guy on the 290 forum and people are saying his processor is bottleneck but I'm not believing it based on what you and I have posted do far your 8150 is keeping up very well...granted this guy I'd running it at 4.0 and 4.4 but still...
Click to expand...

there is a big diff between 81xx and 83xx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.
> 
> 
> 
> Try 62GB @ 270 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thing took me 4 days straight and drained my data for the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about the speed I get, I just do it at night. Guess I'm lucky in some ways, I have unlimited download. It just takes a while. I still won't move to the city.
Click to expand...

dont worry comcast is phasing out unlimited in the states


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, at least you are jealous, the wife is just angry! Lol!
> 
> I'm done for a long time though, and if you look at the performance per dollar for my setup, it's pretty astounding.
> 
> 8 CORES @ 4.9GHZ $99
> 240Mm AIO $80
> Mobo $76
> 2X 290 $410
> 250Gb ssd $99
> 
> This should hold up for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> when you get that 290 we should run more benches and perhaps log some in game fps to see the differences real world between the two chips....there is a guy on the 290 forum and people are saying his processor is bottleneck but I'm not believing it based on what you and I have posted do far your 8150 is keeping up very well...granted this guy I'd running it at 4.0 and 4.4 but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is a big diff between 81xx and 83xx
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try 62GB @ 270 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thing took me 4 days straight and drained my data for the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about the speed I get, I just do it at night. Guess I'm lucky in some ways, I have unlimited download. It just takes a while. I still won't move to the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry comcast is phasing out unlimited in the states
Click to expand...

They've sat at about 2-5% of their user base being capped for years. Same few towns. With the recent "gigabit race", it's unlikely that will change.

You want someone good to rage at?


Time Warner won't give you more than 20mbps upload even with 300mb down (50/5, 100/10, 200/20, 300/20).
COX has a cap on everyone as far as I am aware already, and did not increase the cap when they doubled everyones internet (as all the cable providers did).
AT&T is both not competitive at all against any of the main cable companies, has data caps, and while their promo price is lower they quickly double or triple in cost, while the legalese is hard to read.

Compared to those three, even in my personal experience with all of them, Comcast is a saint. Never understood all the Comcast hate when there are such great alternatives that are even worse.

Time to bypass the crappy AMD Southbridge, got something shiny on it's way.


----------



## Mega Man

there was no hate in what i said, i will add there was fear, i prefer comcast to anything and that is why i have them

in other news, HES ALIVE !!~


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They've sat at about 2-5% of their user base being capped for years. Same few towns. With the recent "gigabit race", it's unlikely that will change.
> 
> You want someone good to rage at?
> 
> 
> Time Warner won't give you more than 20mbps upload even with 300mb down (50/5, 100/10, 200/20, 300/20).
> COX has a cap on everyone as far as I am aware already, and did not increase the cap when they doubled everyones internet (as all the cable providers did).
> AT&T is both not competitive at all against any of the main cable companies, has data caps, and while their promo price is lower they quickly double or triple in cost, while the legalese is hard to read.
> 
> Compared to those three, even in my personal experience with all of them, Comcast is a saint. Never understood all the Comcast hate when there are such great alternatives that are even worse.
> 
> Time to bypass the crappy AMD Southbridge, got something shiny on it's way.


I have cox and it's unlimited...no caps...I use probably 100 gigs a week or more....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there was no hate in what i said, i will add there was fear, i prefer comcast to anything and that is why i have them
> 
> in other news, HES ALIVE !!~


Hey i'll take Comcast!

Gimme!!

and Woooo......He LIVES!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They've sat at about 2-5% of their user base being capped for years. Same few towns. With the recent "gigabit race", it's unlikely that will change.
> 
> You want someone good to rage at?
> 
> 
> Time Warner won't give you more than 20mbps upload even with 300mb down (50/5, 100/10, 200/20, 300/20).
> COX has a cap on everyone as far as I am aware already, and did not increase the cap when they doubled everyones internet (as all the cable providers did).
> AT&T is both not competitive at all against any of the main cable companies, has data caps, and while their promo price is lower they quickly double or triple in cost, while the legalese is hard to read.
> 
> Compared to those three, even in my personal experience with all of them, Comcast is a saint. Never understood all the Comcast hate when there are such great alternatives that are even worse.
> 
> Time to bypass the crappy AMD Southbridge, got something shiny on it's way.
> 
> 
> 
> I have cox and it's unlimited...no caps...I use probably 100 gigs a week or more....
Click to expand...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there was no hate in what i said, i will add there was fear, i prefer comcast to anything and that is why i have them
> 
> in other news, HES ALIVE !!~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there was no hate in what i said, i will add there was fear, i prefer comcast to anything and that is why i have them
> 
> in other news, HES ALIVE !!~
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i'll take Comcast!
> 
> Gimme!!
> 
> and Woooo......He LIVES!!
Click to expand...

Never been dead, both of you have me on steam, you know this.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there was no hate in what i said, i will add there was fear, i prefer comcast to anything and that is why i have them
> 
> in other news, HES ALIVE !!~
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> there was no hate in what i said, i will add there was fear, i prefer comcast to anything and that is why i have them
> 
> in other news, HES ALIVE !!~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey i'll take Comcast!
> 
> Gimme!!
> 
> and Woooo......He LIVES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been dead, both of you have me on steam, you know this.
Click to expand...

Yes.....You just haven't posted in here for a while was all


----------



## Mega Man

ditto


----------



## XCalinX

-Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 Rev 4.0 Bios from July 2013
-24 Multiplier, default bus speed, 2200, 2600
-1.53 set in the bios, LLC medium, default CPU/NB
-1600Mhz, CL9, 9-9-9-24, running at default 1333
-Custom loop with Alphacool 480XT 45 and Alphacool 560 Monsta

Proof: (note, the GPU will be changed to the upcoming 980ti soon)
http://valid.x86.fr/s3vvqj


----------



## Mike The Owl

The prodigal son returns........alright whose been naughty?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> 
> Never been dead, both of you have me on steam, you know this.


in my area they didn't upgrade so I got no increase...but no data cap is nice....data caps are garbage especially when some people pay through the nose for over 100 down...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

My ISP basically upgraded the speeds too. Mine went from 15mbps to 50mbps. Same 250GB cap which is crap.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Love how GTA V turned a CPU thread into an ISP thread! Haha

Anyone done downloading the game yet, and able to see how it threads on our CPU's? lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Love how GTA V turned a CPU thread into an ISP thread! Haha
> 
> Anyone done downloading the game yet, and able to see how it threads on our CPU's? lol


I need to test...I've played it a bit and it plays well need to fire up the overlay and see


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Found this in my old storage files....






PLEASE WATCH









Everything on this track was done by me back in my days at the Raptor Pit. I was a big participant in the Forum Warz back then (been dead for years now from what I hear...)

You don't really have to be a rap fan to appreciate the video and lyrics.... take a trip back in time.

I didn't make the video, I only recorded the song. The originator of the Pit made the video and made my song the "official" Forum Warz theme song.

Hope you all enjoy this piece of my history... I was about 21 when I recorded this in 06.

I'd really like to do a competition like the Forum Warz here.... we used to break it down into classes to keep things competitive. What a blast...

Anyways, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Alastair

Oh me pick me!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I get 796cb with my usual crap running (Chrome, Steam, Origin etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that your daily clocks?
Click to expand...

Does this seem low for 4.95GHz? I can't remember my old benchmarks.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh me pick me!
> Does this seem low for 4.95GHz? I can't remember my old benchmarks.


I'm not sure but here's mine.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm not sure but here's mine.


what score is that as cannot see it on my phone


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> what score is that as cannot see it on my phone


It is 814


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> It is 814


thats good most people get that score at just over 5-5.1 ghz


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> thats good most people get that score at just over 5-5.1 ghz


It is just over 5ghz lol.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> It is just over 5ghz lol.


couldn't see in the picture lol but anyway thats a good score


----------



## RJ-Savage

Can't get the 8320 past 4.7-4.8ghz for nothing. That's alright though winding up the Gigabyte 270 with sapphire trix at 1150/1600 its sick on BF4 xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

It just Crashed xD 1100 is stable though


----------



## RJ-Savage

Should see the **** I got rigged up haha, take stock cooler flip the fan around and mount the damn thing vertically/sitting on top of vrm heatsink up against a thermalright truespirt 90, let the damn thing wind up 5000rpm+ haha, it sounds like take off haha, it works too but you know how stupid loud this is/looks haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Dropped temps 15-20c I **** you not haha, all with a little bit of Electrical Tape haha


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Found this in my old storage files....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE WATCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything on this track was done by me back in my days at the Raptor Pit. I was a big participant in the Forum Warz back then (been dead for years now from what I hear...)
> 
> You don't really have to be a rap fan to appreciate the video and lyrics.... take a trip back in time.
> 
> I didn't make the video, I only recorded the song. The originator of the Pit made the video and made my song the "official" Forum Warz theme song.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy this piece of my history... I was about 21 when I recorded this in 06.
> 
> I'd really like to do a competition like the Forum Warz here.... we used to break it down into classes to keep things competitive. What a blast...
> 
> Anyways, hope you enjoy!


good song


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I'm not sure but here's mine.


Here is mine
tomorrow goes to the customer, he needs a lot of power for 5GHz Stable, taking FX8320E or FX8370E



Guys, which is better memory for benching

G.SKILL RipJawsX 16GB (2x8GB) 1600MHz CL10
or
Kingston HyperX Beast DDR3 16GB Kit (2x8GB) 2400MHz


----------



## RJ-Savage

combination of this chip/board probably...wouldn't it be pretty likely a good 8350 would easily hit 5ghz on this board? without as much of a stupid voltage increase? even at 4.7-4.8ghz its stupid warm...NB vid 1.4-1.45v etc yeah haha 1.45-47vcore etc, some heavy tasks this themralright really just can't hang, so DIY/Rig **** with stock cooler haha, wait till I get water. keeping it below 55-60c is a challenge etc

It would help if I could get the gigabyte to run cooler yeah 60-65c easy that's normal though, but its warming everything else up too though...and dammt the dreaded socket temp itself easily gets out of hand..kinda reason why a good down draft/blower might be the real deal. This chip gets shaky as hell above 50c dude..are they all like that?, holy **** lol

Gonna take a pic because doubt anyone ever rigged **** up like that before haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Best rigging Ever haha, that poor CM haha
Thumbs up for this **** you got too xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

Try flipping it around/go on the other side next haha


----------



## Mega Man

honestly i saw that and was speachless

you dont think the extra aluminum helps you to get rid of heat do you ?

you really should remove the fan and blow it on your vrms and a 212 you wont get 4.6 stable fyi


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> Best rigging Ever haha, that poor CM haha
> Thumbs up for this **** you got too xD


I run that board. PM for help, you are going to need it! Lol


----------



## RJ-Savage

hahaha, I seriously can't stop laughing haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

I'm booted in at 5ghz 1.52v right now I swear haha


----------



## Mega Man

i used the word stable for a reason


----------



## miklkit

What am I seeing? A block of aluminum taped to the back of a 3 pipe cooler blocking air flow? And you are claiming 4.8? I managed 4.6 with a 4 pipe cooler and would be willing to believe 4.7 might be possible. When I got my 8350 to boot and run at 5 ghz with a twin tower 6 pipe cooler it was HOT. But it ran. But with a 3 pipe mini?


----------



## RJ-Savage

No, that's the Stock Cooler whole damn heatsink/fan and all taped to the back of it haha,
difficult getting speed right after 60-65c stressing its still too much/climbing, talking take off/launch to 5000rpm haha, it's a lot better temp wise at even 4.7-4.8 still trying to get 5ghz a little more stable haha

That pic does look like just a hunk of aluminum though haha


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm not sure if you're seriously looking for help or not, but I use that board myself, and am running my [email protected] 4.9ghz, on 1.52v idle, 1.45-1.464 load voltage.... These boards do not have llc, so out makes things very difficult. If we had llc, we'd have no trouble just setting voltage to 1.45 or 1.475, llc to high, and finding stability. With these boards it's not so easy, but I've been playing with it for about a month now, and have it ppretty well dialed in.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah pretty much, I mean I'm fine with 4.7-4.8ghz anyways, was more about just dropping temps would get pretty shaky wanting to do 55-60c+ pretty easy with just the thermalright. So I thought of this for some reason haha, until get something actually proper haha

now at 4.7-4.8, 55-60c is more like tops, sits around in the 30-40s a lot more now.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What am I seeing? A block of aluminum taped to the back of a 3 pipe cooler blocking air flow? And you are claiming 4.8? I managed 4.6 with a 4 pipe cooler and would be willing to believe 4.7 might be possible. When I got my 8350 to boot and run at 5 ghz with a twin tower 6 pipe cooler it was HOT. But it ran. But with a 3 pipe mini?


Some what agree. Seems like a smaller cooler like the Cooler Master TX3. If the fan used as the exhaust in the back is a 120mm then the fan on the heatsink looks like a 80-92mm fan at best. Next we all know how the stock heatsink for the FX CPUs were like early on. They are like the ones for the older Phenom CPUs. Aluminum fins with a flat copper bottom. That heatsink would honestly block a bit of airflow from the mini-tower fan. Additionally I don't think the contact from the stock heatsink bottom and the fins of the mini tower would be enough to transfer heat from one heatsink to another. Whatever positive temperature changes would be with the stock heatsink fan depending on the RPM. Lastly that computer looks a bit dusty (not horrible though). Dusty fan, dusty pcb (seems like pollen on a black car), Dust on the PCI-E slots, Dust Everywhere.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Oh it's definitely transferring/dissipating some heat, it's still not fixing the main issue though, the socket temps still get out of hand, its just not as bad now, a lot more manageable and not at 55-60c+ all the time now anyways though, they run a lot better trying to keep everything 50c and below. wish I had some of them thermal pads to put on backside, heard those can help. but really I'm going to get something nice..nicer down draft or water.

Dropped NB/HT to 2200 5ghz 1.52vcore, 1.3 even, still no go, can't go lower on vcore either it seems..... its runnable just not that stable/doing anything too heavy... BSOD in aida took about 10 minutes for yeah socket being at 70c /core up to yeah 60-65c etc...so forget that...4.7-4.8ghz is fine, waay better now hardly see over 50c on core now. It stays in check a lot more at least now. and damn runs so much smoother no where near as much hitching/stuttering.

More about too, it's getting hell of a lot worse Spring/approaching summer/ good bit higher temps/ambient's etc


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Best results so far have been adding a fan behind the socket. If you haven't done that then do it. Results vary but I believe my Socket temps dropped 5-10C depending on the voltages/clocks I am using. It use to be that my Socket Temp was always 10C hotter than my Core Temp. With a fan there it's always cooler (except when I am running at stock 4GHz (8350) with 1.28v. Only then Socket temps are higher even with a fan. Anyway a weak contact between two separate heatsinks wouldn't transfer heat efficiently. Having the stock heatsink fan on at high RPM though could pull the air from the mini-tower heatsink. I've played around a bit with putting different sorts of aluminium CPU heatsinks together (to make a massive thing) and most of the results weren't anything special and some resulted in the CPU heating up more often. At least you're seeing some positive differences.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Could we see some screenshots of the heat while stress testing at those speeds? Interested to see this


----------



## DeScheep

Socket temps are a PITA. I'm running 5.5Ghz at 1.572V with phase change cooling and my open case gives a socket temp of 31°C under prime or IBT. When I close the case it goes up to 42°C and the damn thing locks up, and then you take away the load and it drops to -13°C. Still a problem to resolve







.

DeScheep


----------



## Johan45

Sounds to me like you need some air movement through that case then.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I just picked up gtaV and I have bf4 so that will be good...lemme know what you get and settings and I'll try and match to see the differences....I'm more interested to see the scaling for crossfire...to see if in fact the 8150 could be causing scaling issues
> 
> 
> 
> can u do me a favour pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on gta5 can u see if the fps bounces around alot, i used to be 60fps solid before patches now it drops to 30 and back up, its like this all the time......
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> took me 50mins lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be one of the advantages of living in pudding?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm still down loading GTAV been so for nearly a week. Man 60Gb @ 1.5Mb/s takes a looooong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try 62GB @ 270 KB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn thing took me 4 days straight and drained my data for the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about the speed I get, I just do it at night. Guess I'm lucky in some ways, I have unlimited download. It just takes a while. I still won't move to the city.
Click to expand...

better Internets is North of the City LMAO

T.dot doest get that great of speeds to many ppl in too small an area


----------



## Johan45

I finally was able to play over the weekend. What a hoot. That Trevor is completely friggin Psycho and I like it.


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds to me like you need some air movement through that case then.


There is alot of air passing through, I just have to make it passing on the backside of the motherboard and that is not easy without cutting holes in my beautifull case


----------



## Johan45

This isn't the best pic but this is what I did for my HTPC.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So let it be written....

So let it be done....

My sockets hotter than the sun...

So let it be written...

So let it be doooone...

That board will cool when that fan's spun....

It's needing breath!!!

:UN, DUN DUN DUN, DUNNN DUNNN DUNNN:::









Hope at least someone here gets that....


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So let it be written....
> 
> So let it be done....
> 
> My sockets hotter than the sun...
> 
> So let it be written...
> 
> So let it be doooone...
> 
> That board will cool when that fan's spun....
> 
> It's needing breath!!!
> 
> :UN, DUN DUN DUN, DUNNN DUNNN DUNNN:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope at least someone here gets that....


I don't get the reference, but I guess that ASRock is likely burning regardless of ambient temperature


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So let it be written....
> 
> So let it be done....
> 
> My sockets hotter than the sun...
> 
> So let it be written...
> 
> So let it be doooone...
> 
> That board will cool when that fan's spun....
> 
> It's needing breath!!!
> 
> :UN, DUN DUN DUN, DUNNN DUNNN DUNNN:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope at least someone here gets that....












Your fan will get the job done but I don't have the guts to cut a hole in this case (not yet)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

That was my nerdy parody of Metallica... for those who just saw that and said, "what the hell is this guy talking about"??


----------



## RJ-Savage

Moved it all to a beat up old Asus CG case, its better, think bit better air/heat transfer/dissipation through bigger case,
With Aida yeah socket still going to 70c it held right at 70c but this time core didn't even break 60c held right at 59c, some improvement. Still though, no way passing Brutal Prime.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So let it be written....
> 
> So let it be done....
> 
> My sockets hotter than the sun...
> 
> So let it be written...
> 
> So let it be doooone...
> 
> That board will cool when that fan's spun....
> 
> It's needing breath!!!
> 
> :UN, DUN DUN DUN, DUNNN DUNNN DUNNN:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope at least someone here gets that....


ironic....creeping death fit an overheating socket


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Moved it all to a beat up old Asus CG case, its better, think bit better air/heat transfer/dissipation through bigger case,
> With Aida yeah socket still going to 70c it held right at 70c but this time core didn't even break 60c held right at 59c, some improvement. Still though, no way passing Brutal Prime.


aida to me it's the equivalent of playing a game for the same length of time I daresay standard ibt avx might be a problem


----------



## RJ-Savage

this is why water is in my near future or a good 120/140mm top down...that new Cooler master GeminII looks cool/probably pretty good, Honestly don't know/can't make my mind up if to go water...If I go water would rather have get one of the nicer 240mm Rad, think I could DIY into this one case.

I might get one of the top down first though, Because I know they will cool the socket/board/vrms/memory off like ridiculously well/like intended/suppose to. The design kinda is better think of more like a system/whole thing cooling/dissipating, especially the larger ones.

I was looking at an H100 real hard won't lie haha, but I don't know some dude said his died or some **** haha,
So with water not sure where to start/what to get.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> this is why water is in my near future or a good 120/140mm top down...that new Cooler master GeminII looks cool/probably pretty good, Honestly don't know/can't make my mind up if to go water...If I go water would rather have get one of the nicer 240mm Rad, think I could DIY into this one case.
> 
> I might get one of the top down first though, Because I know they will cool the socket/board/vrms/memory off like ridiculously well/like intended/suppose to. The design kinda is better think of more like a system/whole thing cooling/dissipating, especially the larger ones.
> 
> I was looking at an H100 real hard won't lie haha, but I don't know some dude said his died or some **** haha,
> So with water not sure where to start/what to get.


If you get an AIO then you really need to put a fan on your mosfet heatsink. That is why I like my NH-D14. It moves a lot of air over the board itself.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ironic....creeping death fit an overheating socket


yes! Someone caught it.... lol

Soooooo......

I'll be testing 2x 290 tri-x tomorrow.... Just sayin'









I know these girls will be a little restrained at 1080 with this FX, but the plan is 4k for Christmas, so they should do great when the time comes.


----------



## Johan45

Ha, look what I just managed on my cold water using the 9370/CHVF core #5, 6.124G http://valid.canardpc.com/f7wtgg
Things are looking promising. Might get that 8.0G+ yet someday.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ha, look what I just managed on my cold water using the 9370/CHVF core #5, 6.124G http://valid.canardpc.com/f7wtgg
> Things are looking promising. Might get that 8.0G+ yet someday.


Awesome! Does it do any work? One more module at even close to that would make for a nasty little quad core... Of course that's missing the point... But, i bet some games would love a 4 core at 5.6+


----------



## Mega Man

i assume he is using the CVFz modified bios ( used for benching ) one core at a time


----------



## Johan45

Yes I am but it's the Formula not the "Z" I've never come close to that clock on that cooling before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ha, look what I just managed on my cold water using the 9370/CHVF core #5, 6.124G http://valid.canardpc.com/f7wtgg
> Things are looking promising. Might get that 8.0G+ yet someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Does it do any work? One more module at even close to that would make for a nasty little quad core... Of course that's missing the point... But, i bet some games would love a 4 core at 5.6+
Click to expand...

That was 6.124 and no it wasn't doing any work just a validation


----------



## gordesky1

So i got my old xspc 750 240 finally setup and the temps are much better than the h100. With the h100 @ [email protected] it was hiting high 70s to 80s using intel burn test.

With the xspc at the same clock and volts its around 58 to 63max. Is that good with a xspc 750 240mm push and pull?

Than i tried lowering the voltage to 1.5 and it passed at 4.9 which it never did with the h100 so that's a plus also.

I than tried my goal which is 5ghz and i took it slow up to it.

Tried 4.980 @1.55v which did 10 passes but temps did get hotter which in the high 60s and spiked in the 70s... Than i tried 5ghz @ 1.55 and nope frozen on test 9... Than i tried higher volts just to see if its voltage related 1.58 and nope frozen again at test 8... Temps are high tho around 70c and spiked at 80c once...

So What cooling setup keeps a 5ghz cpu happy lol??? Do i need more rads space? If i ad another 240mm rad or 360mm how much lower will the temps be?

I still think temps are a problem from me getting to 5ghz...

Here's a screen shot with 4.9


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So i got my old xspc 750 240 finally setup and the temps are much better than the h100. With the h100 @ [email protected] it was hiting high 70s to 80s using intel burn test.
> 
> With the xspc at the same clock and volts its around 58 to 63max. Is that good with a xspc 750 240mm push and pull?
> 
> Than i tried lowering the voltage to 1.5 and it passed at 4.9 which it never did with the h100 so that's a plus also.
> 
> I than tried my goal which is 5ghz and i took it slow up to it.
> 
> Tried 4.980 @1.55v which did 10 passes but temps did get hotter which in the high 60s and spiked in the 70s... Than i tried 5ghz @ 1.55 and nope frozen on test 9... Than i tried higher volts just to see if its voltage related 1.58 and nope frozen again at test 8... Temps are high tho around 70c and spiked at 80c once...
> 
> So What cooling setup keeps a 5ghz cpu happy lol??? Do i need more rads space? If i ad another 240mm rad or 360mm how much lower will the temps be?
> 
> I still think temps are a problem from me getting to 5ghz...
> 
> Here's a screen shot with 4.9


you are using the standard stress level of IBT AVX.. IF you want to use this program i would suggest you to set the stress level to high or perhaps ultra high because standard really doesn't do much for stability.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So i got my old xspc 750 240 finally setup and the temps are much better than the h100. With the h100 @ [email protected] it was hiting high 70s to 80s using intel burn test.
> 
> With the xspc at the same clock and volts its around 58 to 63max. Is that good with a xspc 750 240mm push and pull?
> 
> Than i tried lowering the voltage to 1.5 and it passed at 4.9 which it never did with the h100 so that's a plus also.
> 
> I than tried my goal which is 5ghz and i took it slow up to it.
> 
> Tried 4.980 @1.55v which did 10 passes but temps did get hotter which in the high 60s and spiked in the 70s... Than i tried 5ghz @ 1.55 and nope frozen on test 9... Than i tried higher volts just to see if its voltage related 1.58 and nope frozen again at test 8... Temps are high tho around 70c and spiked at 80c once...
> 
> So What cooling setup keeps a 5ghz cpu happy lol??? Do i need more rads space? If i ad another 240mm rad or 360mm how much lower will the temps be?
> 
> I still think temps are a problem from me getting to 5ghz...
> 
> Here's a screen shot with 4.9


The usual advise comes to mind, a fan on the rear of the mobo and fans on the vrms.



If you've already done that then ignore me.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you are using the standard stress level of IBT AVX.. IF you want to use this program i would suggest you to set the stress level to high or perhaps ultra high because standard really doesn't do much for stability.


Yep i know this is just a test im not saying its fully stable. But i did run this clock and voltage with the h100 for about 2weeks straight 24/7 even with the high temps with no problems at all and i did gaming sessions for like 6 to 8hours a night on gta 5 online with no crash's or anything.

And i also run a few programs that pings the cpu at times for hours at 100%. if it was unstable i would've got a freeze or a crash sense it did it before when a overclock wasn't stable. But will do a high or very high run with intel burn test later.

And yep lol got a fan on the rear of the cpu and and front of the vrms.. I just don't get why i always have high temps with this cpu..

Just tried the side panel on and the cores spiked at 69.... and 61 socket... Maybe this 932 amd ed with the glass side panel instead of the fans is the problem...


----------



## Johan45

Lots of airflow and more rad space. you have a 240 and minimum I would recommend if aiming for the 5.0mark is 3x120 or even 4x120


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Lots of airflow and more rad space. you have a 240 and minimum I would recommend if aiming for the 5.0mark is 3x120 or even 4x120


Airflow through the case


Haf 922 with five 200mm fans


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Airflow through the case
> 
> 
> Haf 922 with five 200mm fans


nice Really thinking about going back to my haf 922 were my other system sits in.. I always had great results with cases with side panel fans..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Lots of airflow and more rad space. you have a 240 and minimum I would recommend if aiming for the 5.0mark is 3x120 or even 4x120


Hmm looks like i will be in the market for a 360 or a 480mm rad next... lol


----------



## Johan45

Or another 240 if you can squeeze it in there would work just fine.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Yeah it's really dependant on chip I tried (720mm rad space) just the cpu to try for 5.0 and it was a no go I stopped at 1.61v but that was .1v over my 4.8 so I called it and dropped it back to 4.8 I know a lot of guys here run higher but I'm still a little skiddish to push that high for 200mhz...using same rads with two 290s under water I never break 60c except those stupid call of duty map loads...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I am seeing SO MANY users (self included) capping at 4.9GHz now....
It's like the sweet spot on these chips with mainstream AIO coolers, a VRM fan, and a socket fan.


----------



## miklkit

Or air with 4 case fans.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I am seeing SO MANY users (self included) capping at 4.9GHz now....
> It's like the sweet spot on these chips with mainstream AIO coolers, a VRM fan, and a socket fan.


after I add in my second pump I may try again...it's sitting in a box I just need to order fittings...might do that tonight...I know I'm pushing this poor h220x beyond it's limits...pump wise...but mcp50 I have had better flow than the mcp30 thats in the kit so it should help a lot...I also need more double sided tape to put my frontside vrm fan back on


----------



## gertruude

is this ok for air?



i been on watercooling for so long i forget whats acceptable for air temps lol

ran ibt @4.8ghz cpu is a 8370

got no fan on backside of socket yet so got some h eadroom i think


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is this ok for air?
> 
> 
> 
> i been on watercooling for so long i forget whats acceptable for air temps lol
> 
> ran ibt @4.8ghz cpu is a 8370
> 
> got no fan on backside of socket yet so got some h eadroom i think


Looks like you are below the 72c mark so it should be fine IMO.

What do you mean by air temps? It looks like an fantastic cooler that almost have the same cooling capacity as my h100i in push.


----------



## miklkit

Looks good to me!









Here is what my 8370/Sabertooth did.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what my 8370/Sabertooth did.


wow the times and speeds are all over the place, you could use a tad more voltage. Why did you under clock the HT and set the NB to the same level?

I run 2600MHz for HT and NB.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow the times and speeds are all over the place, you could use a tad more voltage. Why did you under clock the HT and set the NB to the same level?
> 
> I run 2600MHz for HT and NB.


Those times and speeds don't mean a whole lot in IBT.... especially if he was doing something in the background during some of the runs.

Also, many have found that the NB and HT running at the same speeds performs best, though not everyone can get 2400+NB without a lot of voltage, so depending on the multipliers, base clocks, and temps, you can sometimes find users getting sweet spots between 2300-2500, with very minimal performance difference from 2600....

I am running 2600/2600 myself, and it takes 1.4v CPU-NB to get the most out of it. It seems to run at 1.3v, but I get this weird latency in the mouse, and sometimes exibits some strange behavior with the USB ports, even though it's IBT stable. I upped to 1.4v and the problems dissapeared. I know that may sound strange, but my x6 with very high NB and too low of voltage exhibited the same exact issues. Maybe due to using the same wireless mouse, and wifi adapter after the system upgrade.

Johan also warned me of NB performance improving with more voltage, despite it's apparent stability with lower numbers, adding more (within reason) seems to improve things.

I found a temp increase going from 1.2 to 1.3v CPU-NB, but going to 1.4v seemed to have little to no bearing on temps at all, so I kept it.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow the times and speeds are all over the place, you could use a tad more voltage. Why did you under clock the HT and set the NB to the same level?
> 
> I run 2600MHz for HT and NB.


Damifino! It seemed like a good idea at the time.







I am far from expert with that board after all. Here is the last run I got in before I ruined that board. Does this look better? Maybe I will get another one some day.


----------



## gordesky1

What causes heat spikes in core temps? pretty much the temps will be like 55c at 100% load in abt avx than the load will drop down and that's were it jumps to 60c than it goes back down... I really think that's my problem.. This is one thing i never get with the fx chips.. My thuban cpus never had heat spikes.


----------



## miklkit

Mine gets those heat spikes when the load goes off, the fans wind down, the CPU goes back under load, and then there is a lag before they start coming back up again.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Mine gets those heat spikes when the load goes off, the fans wind down, the CPU goes back under load, and then there is a lag before they start coming back up again.


All my fans are running at 100%. It seems like its fine up to test 5 than test 6 bang 5 to 7c spike, Than it goes down.

Pretty much that's usely when a high overclock like 4.9 to 5ghz will freeze up on me.

I am planing on getting another 240mm how much lower temps should i expect from what i have now?

I also have a good bit of air flow front 200mm fan which i hate... 4 tycoon fans push and pull on the rad 120mm in back 1 140mm fan in front of the drive cage and 1 120mm in the drive bays..

Than vantec fan card with 2 fans which i got standing by the vrms on top of the video card which push's a good bit of air flow, 120mm fan on the rear of the socket.

Than when i have the side panel off yea... I hate closed in glass side panels.... I put 2 120mm fans siting on something blowing right in the side.

With all that i still getting temps i think is not what i should be getting, With the cpu at 4.8 with 1.47v it will get up to 61 to 63 doing intel burn in on high on the cores and will get that spike up to 66-67..

Than with the side panel off it usely stays around 58-60c and will get a spike up to 64..

When i feel the pump tank and hoses and even rad they hardy warm at all. My h100 felt in the warm to hot range when i had it in.

Does anyone have this water cooling setup rasa 750 240mm kit or close to it so i can compare? ambient temps are around 65-70f


----------



## miklkit

Do you consistently get those big spikes? Actually on most of my runs the spikes are very small and that last one I posted was a fluke.

It is cooler with the side covers off? Bad case air flow.


----------



## Johan45

That spike is actually part of the test, going from all cores loaded to one and back again. Under normal circumstances it'll cause voltage swings and tests your systems ability to withstand it.

If your systems is set at a constant voltage and the change under laod isn't significant the spikes will be less noticeable.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That spike is actually part of the test, going from all cores loaded to one and back again. Under normal circumstances it'll cause voltage swings and tests your systems ability to withstand it.
> 
> If your systems is set at a constant voltage and the change under laod isn't significant the spikes will be less noticeable.


Johan pulls through with the answer again!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Question....

I have seen on air cooling before, where having the fan TOO high, could hurt cooling perfomance because it cools the outer portions of the heatsink before the heat from the CPU can fully discipate away from the socket. Mind you, this is only to a certain extent, but I have seen it first hand in the past.

Is this possible with water cooling also?

I run my fans on my 240 at a constant 2600RPM, and during heavy load when my CPU is creeping up in the 63c range, the radiator itself isn't even slightly warm to the touch. With my previous 120mm rad, I could feel that it was warm to the touch, and becoming saturated beyond it's theshold with the CPU's heat.

I am assuming this is NOT an issue with water, since the heat is carried from the block to the radiator, and if the radiator is not warm then obviously the coolest water possible passing back through to the block, is the best option, but just figured I'd ask.....

That question seems durpish now that I read it, but I just typed all that... so, submit


----------



## miklkit

You aren't joking?

The fans I'm using have been tested at 130 cfm installed and 170 cfm free. What I see is that as rpms increase temps decrease. Now I really gotta get some Delta fans.









Why don't you get a really good thermometer and place it in your air intake inside your case and then place it in your exhaust air flow and compare the difference? With 73F/22.777C air going into my cooler I see exhaust temps as high as 87F/30.555C. The fins are cool to the touch too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Question....
> 
> I have seen on air cooling before, where having the fan TOO high, could hurt cooling perfomance because it cools the outer portions of the heatsink before the heat from the CPU can fully discipate away from the socket. Mind you, this is only to a certain extent, but I have seen it first hand in the past.
> 
> Is this possible with water cooling also?
> 
> I run my fans on my 240 at a constant 2600RPM, and during heavy load when my CPU is creeping up in the 63c range, the radiator itself isn't even slightly warm to the touch. With my previous 120mm rad, I could feel that it was warm to the touch, and becoming saturated beyond it's theshold with the CPU's heat.
> 
> I am assuming this is NOT an issue with water, since the heat is carried from the block to the radiator, and if the radiator is not warm then obviously the coolest water possible passing back through to the block, is the best option, but just figured I'd ask.....
> 
> That question seems durpish now that I read it, but I just typed all that... so, submit


For one of my roles at work I am in charge of controlling heat and airflow for an industrial process that uses 1.5 million cubic feet of air per minute being pushed by 8 fans with 2000 hp driving them . There has been a lot of time and money invested into the study of this process with the primary goal being increased efficiency. There is an optimum velocity for airflow over a surface that above which it becomes less efficient for the amount of energy and air invested. For the medium that we are dealing with, that velocity is actually fairly low, in the neighborhood of 12 mph. I haven't taken the time to apply this to a cpu cooler. My suspicion is that if you are limited to a velocity not far above what is most efficient, you might actually be better off running under maximum speed ( heat saturation point of the air , as well as the heatsink ) , but if you have all kinds of airflow to work with, and you aren't particularly concerned with efficiency, the more air , the better when talking cpu cooling.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Do you consistently get those big spikes? Actually on most of my runs the spikes are very small and that last one I posted was a fluke.
> 
> It is cooler with the side covers off? Bad case air flow.


I get one spike each time when running intel burn in on 10 runs. When in games and other stuff i don't.

And yep temps are cooler with the side panel off. Tho i don't get it my air flow i would say would be good.

This is how i have it .

The front fan is intake 200mm haf fan i have another one up in the drive bay which is also 120mm also intake and another one in front of the drive bays that's intake too 120mm.

Than for exhaust the rad fans are blow out which are tycoon fans and the rear fan is blowing out the back too 120mm, Than i have a vantec fan card 2x 70mm blowing at the vrms which blows a good bit of air and also have a 120mm fan blowing in back of the socket. vrms never hit 50c. I have tried changing the fans around like having the rad fans blowing in, Than i also tried the rear exhaust blowing inwards none of that made a difference.

To me i think having no side panel fans is the problem with having a 290x on top of that cause all the heat raises... Than the front 200mm fan doesn't help either, I prefer to have 120mm all around that has good cfm.. Maybe a new case on top of another 240mm should be next?

Another question can i buy a side panel for this had 932 the one with the side panel with the fan slots?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That spike is actually part of the test, going from all cores loaded to one and back again. Under normal circumstances it'll cause voltage swings and tests your systems ability to withstand it.
> 
> If your systems is set at a constant voltage and the change under laod isn't significant the spikes will be less noticeable.


Makes sense Cause i ony notice them when running intel burn in.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Currently out of stock

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-left-side-panel-oem-package/

Mike


----------



## Johan45

You should be able to contact CM and they'll give you an answer. Usually if they make it they'll sell it to you. I have done so in the past with other companies. I only wanted heat sinks for a card and they sold me just the heatsinks that would have come in a $70 kit. 2 for $10. That was Zalman.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Currently out of stock
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-left-side-panel-oem-package/
> 
> Mike


Didn't even know they sold parts like that....

I am going to scoop up two of those HAF 932 front grills.

One to mount in the front of my case where I have converted the 5.25" drive bay area to a 240mm radiator intake, and the other to mount over the drilling debockle I have left behind on my side cover from installing a socket fan.....

Learn something new everyday I guess


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Currently out of stock
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-left-side-panel-oem-package/
> 
> Mike


thanks hopefully they come in stock. price is pretty good too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You should be able to contact CM and they'll give you an answer. Usually if they make it they'll sell it to you. I have done so in the past with other companies. I only wanted heat sinks for a card and they sold me just the heatsinks that would have come in a $70 kit. 2 for $10. That was Zalman.


Going to contact them now


----------



## gordesky1

Just contacted them now and they told me in chat they expecting them in 2 to 4 work days so at least they getting them back in

They told me they have the limited ed side panel in stock which i already have.. http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-amd-limited-edition-window-side-panel/

I didn't think they would have those because well they limited edition lol and look at that price.... 10$??? Maybe i should just buy that for a spare and cut this one up to mount alot of 120mm fans lol


----------



## dogma82

I'm thinking about getting a new case and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations? My current case is an Antec Nine Hundred (the original one).

I'm using a H80 to cool my CPU but as the weather is starting to get warmer I'm noticing an increase in socket temp and under heavy use situations I believe I'm observing some throttling.

I have the AIO mounted at the rear of the case exhausting air outwards, with a 120mm fan in line with it intaking from the top three 5.25" bays. I have another 120mm intaking toward the GPU at the bottom three 5.25" bays. The AIO position is mounted the only way I could mount it (aside from wedging it inside the top three 5.25" bays :/ ) but I imagine this is restricting any airflow over the VRMs.

I'm going to do my full quarterly clean/dust out and might also invest in some new fans, possibly a new cpu cooler but I would like to start by getting a new, more modern case.

Are there any cases with a fan mount behind the socket and possibly some solution for VRM cooling?

...or just any thought/advice on my cooling in general....


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogma82*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a new case and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations? My current case is an Antec Nine Hundred (the original one).
> 
> I'm using a H80 to cool my CPU but as the weather is starting to get warmer I'm noticing an increase in socket temp and under heavy use situations I believe I'm observing some throttling.
> 
> I have the AIO mounted at the rear of the case exhausting air outwards, with a 120mm fan in line with it intaking from the top three 5.25" bays. I have another 120mm intaking toward the GPU at the bottom three 5.25" bays. The AIO position is mounted the only way I could mount it (aside from wedging it inside the top three 5.25" bays :/ ) but I imagine this is restricting any airflow over the VRMs.
> 
> I'm going to do my full quarterly clean/dust out and might also invest in some new fans, possibly a new cpu cooler but I would like to start by getting a new, more modern case.
> 
> Are there any cases with a fan mount behind the socket and possibly some solution for VRM cooling?
> 
> ...or just any thought/advice on my cooling in general....


The InWin 707 full tower has a spot on the right side panel that seems ideal for mounting a fan behind the socket and I think it looks pretty sleek to boot although you might find it fugly. Theres a bunch of other cases with similar cut outs but I can't think of their names right now off the top of my head.

http://www.inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=707


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> The InWin 707 full tower has a spot on the right side panel that seems ideal for mounting a fan behind the socket and I think it looks pretty sleek to boot although you might find it fugly. Theres a bunch of other cases with similar cut outs but I can't think of their names right now off the top of my head.
> 
> http://www.inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=707


That's nuts, I was LITERALLY just now going to announce that case as my next upgrade this morning....

CRAZY

Seriously though, I am loving that case a lot!!


----------



## dogma82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> The InWin 707 full tower has a spot on the right side panel that seems ideal for mounting a fan behind the socket and I think it looks pretty sleek to boot although you might find it fugly. Theres a bunch of other cases with similar cut outs but I can't think of their names right now off the top of my head.
> 
> http://www.inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=707


That is a nice case. I'm not a big fan of the door on the front but apart from that it looks really good. Thanks for that! I'll look into it a bit more.

Surely more manufacturers should be giving this as an option on their cases, especially if it just means a slightly different side panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That's nuts, I was LITERALLY just now going to announce that case as my next upgrade this morning....
> 
> CRAZY
> 
> Seriously though, I am loving that case a lot!!


Be sure to post back here and let us know how you get on with it if you do go for it!


----------



## Johan45

I've always been partial to the GRone by InWin. Has the side panel fan and room for rads http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108423


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogma82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> The InWin 707 full tower has a spot on the right side panel that seems ideal for mounting a fan behind the socket and I think it looks pretty sleek to boot although you might find it fugly. Theres a bunch of other cases with similar cut outs but I can't think of their names right now off the top of my head.
> 
> http://www.inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=707
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice case. I'm not a big fan of the door on the front but apart from that it looks really good. Thanks for that! I'll look into it a bit more.
> 
> Surely more manufacturers should be giving this as an option on their cases, especially if it just means a slightly different side panel.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That's nuts, I was LITERALLY just now going to announce that case as my next upgrade this morning....
> 
> CRAZY
> 
> Seriously though, I am loving that case a lot!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to post back here and let us know how you get on with it if you do go for it!
Click to expand...

Just finished a build using the inwin 901 m-itx 5350 kabini build - features galore and top quality to boot.
I am thinking of using the 904 next
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108456&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Computer+Cases-_-N82E16811108456&gclid=CLysgsPhoMUCFYk7aQodlq4ADw&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## deehoC

So I finally ditched the ol Hyper 212 Evo..and I am now rocking a Swiftech H240-X.

Haven't messed with any of my settings yet but 4.2ghz @ 1.392v (set to 1.375 in bios, LLC bumps it up that high) with IBT AVX running for 10 passes @ very high last night the highest temps I saw were 39.4c on the cores and like 55c socket (lol I desperately need a socket fan). A great improvement over my old temps where it would reach into the 60s.




Also lapped my cpu with 220-400-800-1000 grits last night and got what I thought was a pretty nice finish. I sadly didn't remember to take pictures beyond the 220 grit stage as I was so engrossed in my shiny new cooler I completely forgot lol. Heres some bad pics.


----------



## dogma82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've always been partial to the GRone by InWin. Has the side panel fan and room for rads http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108423


Aesthetically that one isn't for me, but functionally it seems fairly comprehensive. I'll have to look in to more of the InWin cases.

Do ANY other decent manufacturers cater for socket cooling?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've always been partial to the GRone by InWin. Has the side panel fan and room for rads http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108423


I like that one too, and am reading reviews on both.
My concern with the GRone is the noise potentially generated from the openess of the front, though there is probably some added cooling benefits.

I think either way, I am choosing one of the two because of the socket fan mount. More companies should be introducing cases with that option.

I do like the color scheme of the 707 quite a bit. As soon as my refurb 290 surpasses it's 30 day return point, I am removing my tri-x shrouds and painting them red.

I'm also going to be going back to 16GB, but with 2x8GB sticks, since my original reason for back down to 8GB was because of the IMC limitations with 4 sticks on my previous x6 build.

I SAID I'd be done upgrading for a while, but here we are again....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I like that one too, and am reading reviews on both.
> My concern with the GRone is the noise potentially generated from the openess of the front, though there is probably some added cooling benefits.
> 
> I think either way, I am choosing one of the two because of the socket fan mount. More companies should be introducing cases with that option.
> 
> I do like the color scheme of the 707 quite a bit. As soon as my refurb 290 surpasses it's 30 day return point, I am removing my tri-x shrouds and painting them red.
> 
> I'm also going to be going back to 16GB, but with 2x8GB sticks, since my original reason for back down to 8GB was because of the IMC limitations with 4 sticks on my previous x6 build.
> 
> *I SAID I'd be done upgrading for a while, but here we are again*....


your wife will put yer bollocks in a vice


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> your wife will put yer bollocks in a vice


LOL Quoted for truth.

Just ran Prime95 Small FFT for 20 mins to see my temps now and these are my results



Why didn't I ditch the 212 Evo ages ago?! Its such a stark difference from my old p95 runs...



I think once I rig a fan to my socket I can finally begin OCing this 8350 again. I am stoked.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> your wife will put yer bollocks in a vice


Don't remind me









Worst part about ordering a case is the the fact that this HUGE box shows up, which makes it seem like I spent even more money than I did....

Not ordering until next week though, so that should give her some time to recover from the 850 EVO and second 290....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> LOL Quoted for truth.
> 
> Just ran Prime95 Small FFT for 20 mins to see my temps now and these are my results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't I ditch the 212 Evo ages ago?! Its such a stark difference from my old p95 runs...
> 
> 
> 
> I think once I rig a fan to my socket I can finally begin OCing this 8350 again. I am stoked
> 
> 
> .


sorry for this but i think thats rather high for 4.2....r u sur eu need all that vcore?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry for this but i think thats rather high for 4.2....r u sur eu need all that vcore?


I'm almost certain its higher than needed for 4.2 but my stock VID is 1.375 and while using that value and High LLC I end up with 1.368 under load so I bumped it to Ultra High and that is where it jumps to 1.392..I'm guessing I could lower my voltage until its closer to 1.375 with Ultra High but now that I've got a much more capable CPU cooler I plan to go beyond 4.2 so I think that won't be much of a concern as I start the fine tuning things.

Gonna just crank my clock speeds up slowly at my current voltage and see where the instability starts then notch it up and see how things go from there. My guess? 4.4 @ 1.392 but my luck usually isn't the greatest so I'll cross my fingers lol

edit: also no need to be sorry for inquiring, I'm here to get input from the more experienced people here like yourself


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> LOL Quoted for truth.
> 
> Just ran Prime95 Small FFT for 20 mins to see my temps now and these are my results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't I ditch the 212 Evo ages ago?! Its such a stark difference from my old p95 runs...
> 
> 
> 
> I think once I rig a fan to my socket I can finally begin OCing this 8350 again. I am stoked
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for this but i think thats rather high for 4.2....r u sur eu need all that vcore?
Click to expand...

A point to consider, now that you are running cooler, you may be able to back off on the vcore and still be stable.



480 mm loop 20 mins blend.

I'm glad he recognizes the need for socket cooling, I'm sure he would benefit greatly from it.


----------



## eskci0

Hello guys.

I have a question: Is there a specific version of IBT that I should use for stability testing? I'm using the one on the first post and even downloaded the original one from the author, both gives me random errors at the end on some tests.

I've been messing with the Stress Level size, it works with 128MB size but gives me error with 64MB size.
Running 5 tests at Standard level gives me error while running 10 tests works.

I'm running everything stock (minus the memory, which I couldn't run all four of them at full bandwidth because apparently the FX-8320 controller can only handle 1 chip at 1866Mhz per channel).

https://a.pomf.se/hzzfgi.png

Related:
CPU: FX-8320
Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-UD3P
Memory: 4x 4Gb Kingston HyperX 1866Mhz CL10
PSU: OCZ StealthXStream 600W
OS: Windows 8.1 pro 64-bit.

Does this makes any sense? What the hell?

Also, while writing this post I noticed the "VR T1" and "VR T2" temperature sensors catching a pretty high number on HWiNFO. Anyone know what is it?

:^)


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A point to consider, now that you are running cooler, you may be able to back off on the vcore and still be stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480 mm loop 20 mins blend.
> 
> I'm glad he recognizes the need for socket cooling, I'm sure he would benefit greatly from it.


This might be a dumb question but for a socket cooling fan do you position it to blow air directly at the socket or the opposite to draw the heat away from the mobo and expel outwards?

I think either this weekend or next I'm gonna cut my Luxe's right side panel after fitting it for one of my spare 120mms.

I also didn't think to try dropping voltage and checking stability..that's an interesting idea. Thank you sir


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> This might be a dumb question but for a socket cooling fan do you position it to blow air directly at the socket or the opposite to draw the heat away from the mobo and expel outwards?
> 
> I think either this weekend or next I'm gonna cut my Luxe's right side panel after fitting it for one of my spare 120mms.
> 
> I also didn't think to try dropping voltage and checking stability..that's an interesting idea. Thank you sir


i always had a fan blowing on the socket if its right i dont know lol ive never asked


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A point to consider, now that you are running cooler, you may be able to back off on the vcore and still be stable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480 mm loop 20 mins blend.
> 
> I'm glad he recognizes the need for socket cooling, I'm sure he would benefit greatly from it.
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a dumb question but for a socket cooling fan do you position it to blow air directly at the socket or the opposite to draw the heat away from the mobo and expel outwards?
> 
> I think either this weekend or next I'm gonna cut my Luxe's right side panel after fitting it for one of my spare 120mms.
> 
> I also didn't think to try dropping voltage and checking stability..that's an interesting idea. Thank you sir
Click to expand...

Blowing directly down on the socket and the vrm's ( both sides of motherboard).


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I blow air on mine also.
Mine is pretty restricted right now, since I drilled a lot of small holes instead of cutting one large hole.

I have to drill out the back of the motherboard tray and the door, and the slim line 120mm I have fits right in between the two.

Looking back I would of just cut holes, as I have gone through about 4 bits already and the project still doesn't have enough holes in it.

I just wanted to be cheap and not spend $30 on a hole saw... I will drill a few more outside when the weather imrpoves tomorrow, but that's it for this chassis. I have decided I am definitely going with the In Win 707 in the next few weeks because of the fan mount already behind the socket. The hole saw is 1/3 the cost of that case, which just makes no sense at all at this point.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i always had a fan blowing on the socket if its right i dont know lol ive never asked


I got better temps blowing on the socket...I would say the flow towards disperses the heat better than the static pressure would pull it away...


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i always had a fan blowing on the socket if its right i dont know lol ive never asked


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Blowing directly down on the socket and the vrm's ( both sides of motherboard).


Good to know, thanks guys.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Good to know, thanks guys.


remember to offset it a but if you can so the center of the fan is in between the vrms and the socket so the dead spot isn't over either


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> I have a question: Is there a specific version of IBT that I should use for stability testing? I'm using the one on the first post and even downloaded the original one from the author, both gives me random errors at the end on some tests.
> 
> I've been messing with the Stress Level size, it works with 128MB size but gives me error with 64MB size.
> Running 5 tests at Standard level gives me error while running 10 tests works.
> 
> I'm running everything stock (minus the memory, which I couldn't run all four of them at full bandwidth because apparently the FX-8320 controller can only handle 1 chip at 1866Mhz per channel).
> 
> https://a.pomf.se/hzzfgi.png
> 
> Related:
> CPU: FX-8320
> Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-UD3P
> Memory: 4x 4Gb Kingston HyperX 1866Mhz CL10
> PSU: OCZ StealthXStream 600W
> OS: Windows 8.1 pro 64-bit.
> 
> Does this makes any sense? What the hell?
> 
> Also, while writing this post I noticed the "VR T1" and "VR T2" temperature sensors catching a pretty high number on HWiNFO. Anyone know what is it?
> 
> :^)


Based on what I see there (a few things)

You are running much too high of voltage for that clock speed (which is not the reason for the error in my opinion, but is the cause of the socket temp)
The TR1 and 2 temps you are seeing are for your socket.... Your VRM temp will also contribute to your socket temp. In the case of the UD3P, the power phase is a good design, and most of the time, a little too good for the heatsink it uses, which is much smaller than the 990's and also lacks a heat-pipe.
If you are planning on running stock clocks, I would reduce your voltage and you will see that socket temp go way down.
If you plan to overclock, 1.4v is a good place to start testing. The socket can go into the 80's without a fan, but should be fine.
The error you are getting appears to be a stability issue not related to core/voltage. I am guessing you are have RAM issues.
Try running only 2 DIMMs at the stock XMP profiles, and increase voltage to 1.65v for stability if needed.

Sometimes our AMD's like a little extra RAM voltage to work at rated timings, and even when not, the additional voltage gives you some headroom to reduce timings.


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Based on what I see there (a few things)
> 
> You are running much too high of voltage for that clock speed (which is not the reason for the error in my opinion, but is the cause of the socket temp)
> The TR1 and 2 temps you are seeing are for your socket.... Your VRM temp will also contribute to your socket temp. In the case of the UD3P, the power phase is a good design, and most of the time, a little too good for the heatsink it uses, which is much smaller than the 990's and also lacks a heat-pipe.
> If you are planning on running stock clocks, I would reduce your voltage and you will see that socket temp go way down.
> If you plan to overclock, 1.4v is a good place to start testing. The socket can go into the 80's without a fan, but should be fine.
> The error you are getting appears to be a stability issue not related to core/voltage. I am guessing you are have RAM issues.
> Try running only 2 DIMMs at the stock XMP profiles, and increase voltage to 1.65v for stability if needed.
> 
> Sometimes our AMD's like a little extra RAM voltage to work at rated timings, and even when not, the additional voltage gives you some headroom to reduce timings.


Thank for replying!

This 1.4v showing on HWiNFO is the VID. The vcore is actually 1.356v as shown on CPU-Z. Is that too much?

I was searching and found some people saying VR T1/2 is the VRM/MOSFET temp... Any idea on how I can confirm what is it?

A little more info: I was running my system the above settings for a while, but not being able to get at least 4.4ghz out of the CPU was feeling like a waste.

CPU: 4.05Ghz 1.356v
Memory: 1800Mhz 9-9-9-22 1.62v (stock is 10-11-10-30 1866Mhz 1.5v)
CPU/NB: 2475Mhz 1.225v
HT: 2475Mhz

So I decided to know why this is happening and choose IBT...

I will try running two sticks and report back, but what do it it's the case? I kinda of need all four of them (video/image editing/streaming etc).


----------



## SavageBrat

Hey guys been reading this thread for awhile, but have a quick question you the local brain trust.. I currently have the 6300 @4.5 been wanting to move up to the 8350 or the 8370 would i seen much improvement as I play a few games the rest is just goofing around on the web? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Thank for replying!
> 
> This 1.4v showing on HWiNFO is the VID. The vcore is actually 1.356v as shown on CPU-Z. Is that too much?
> 
> I was searching and found some people saying VR T1/2 is the VRM/MOSFET temp... Any idea on how I can confirm what is it?
> 
> A little more info: I was running my system the above settings for a while, but not being able to get at least 4.4ghz out of the CPU was feeling like a waste.
> 
> CPU: 4.05Ghz 1.356v
> Memory: 1800Mhz 9-9-9-22 1.62v (stock is 10-11-10-30 1866Mhz 1.5v)
> CPU/NB: 2475Mhz 1.225v
> HT: 2475Mhz
> 
> So I decided to know why this is happening and choose IBT...
> 
> I will try running two sticks and report back, but what do it it's the case? I kinda of need all four of them (video/image editing/streaming etc).


From all of that I would say....

1.35 may be needed for the 4GHz, so that should be fine. Mine will do 4.6 on 1.344v load, but my CPU could be from a much different batch....
The VR T1 could also be the VRM temp, either way expect it to be high without adding active cooling.

Also, based on those clocks you just posted, I see right away that you are bumping the base clock.
For the purpose of stability, and finding your best core options, PLEASE just stick to multiplier clocking, with the NB/HT speeds and voltages at stock. Play with the base clock later....
1800MHz @ CL9 may not even be close to stable with large reduction you have made in timings. If the RAM is needing CL10-11 for 1866 on 1.5v, it is highly doubful that it will do 9-9 at 1800MHz. Again, return to 200MHz on the base clock, and get the RAM back to stock.
First with two sticks, then with 4.

Let us know how that does.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Hey guys been reading this thread for awhile, but have a quick question you the local brain trust.. I currently have the 6300 @4.5 been wanting to move up to the 8350 or the 8370 would i seen much improvement as I play a few games the rest is just goofing around on the web? Thanks in advance..


It really is going to depend on if you are happy with your current performance.
If you are seeing your CPU capped out right now, then the FX-8 would be a great upgrade....
But if you are seeing the GPU struggling to meet your needs, you'd be better served to upgrade there.

What games are you playing, and what kind of performance are you seeing, and at what settings?
FX-6300 and the 7900 are a good match in my opinion.
Adding a second 7900 is a bad option because of the CPU limitation.
Adding a faster CPU will help in some cases, but may not help much at all in others (again depending on what you are doing/playing)
Adding a single faster GPU is usually the best value, but may be overkill for what you are doing.


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> From all of that I would say....
> 
> 1.35 may be needed for the 4GHz, so that should be fine. Mine will do 4.6 on 1.344v load, but my CPU could be from a much different batch....
> The VR T1 could also be the VRM temp, either way expect it to be high without adding active cooling.
> 
> Also, based on those clocks you just posted, I see right away that you are bumping the base clock.
> For the purpose of stability, and finding your best core options, PLEASE just stick to multiplier clocking, with the NB/HT speeds and voltages at stock. Play with the base clock later....
> 1800MHz @ CL9 may not even be close to stable with large reduction you have made in timings. If the RAM is needing CL10-11 for 1866 on 1.5v, it is highly doubful that it will do 9-9 at 1800MHz. Again, return to 200MHz on the base clock, and get the RAM back to stock.
> First with two sticks, then with 4.
> 
> Let us know how that does.


Yes, I was running the FSB at 225Mhz just because the RAM speed...

Memory, two sticks only: 1866Mhz, 10-11-10-30 1.5v
CPU: 3.5Ghz 1.325v
CPU/NB: 2,2Ghz 1.225v
HT 2.4Ghz

Passed Standard and High stress levels with 5 and 10 runs each, nice:
https://a.pomf.se/dktqid.png

If I add the other two sticks it won't even boot with 1866Mhz (again, CPU limitation). When I brought them I tried switching between sticks and channels. All four works fine with any combination of channel/pair if I do only two, but four of them won't boot at 1866Mhz. So I decided to lower the frequency and tight the timings...

I've never tried it myself, but those HyperX Fury sticks are well known for their OC capability, there are reviews showing them running fine at 2100Mhz by just changing the voltage do 1.65v.

Welp, at least we have already found the cause of the issue! You have a suggestion on how to overclock my RAM in this situation?


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> ...


AMD 2016 roadmap leaked, 8 cores are back
http://www.kitguru.net/components/anton-shilov/amd-2016-roadmap-leaks-summit-ridge-bristol-ridge-basilisk-and-styx/
http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/amd_2016_roadmap_confirmed_8_cores_are_back/1
http://www.semiaccurate.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8545&page=63
http://apusilicon.com/bulldozers-last-hurrah/

Maybe it's better just to wait.


----------



## SavageBrat

Well the only game I play a lot of is WOT, I have an Asus matrix plat, so no problem there on a 1080 monitor (thinking of going to an ASUS VG248QE) but everything is running fine was just wondering more than anything else.. I've seen the future plan for AMD but as it seems like it still a ways off and prices aren't too bad here at the moment so I figured way not..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Yes, I was running the FSB at 225Mhz just because the RAM speed...
> 
> Memory, two sticks only: 1866Mhz, 10-11-10-30 1.5v
> CPU: 3.5Ghz 1.325v
> CPU/NB: 2,2Ghz 1.225v
> HT 2.4Ghz
> 
> Passed Standard and High stress levels with 5 and 10 runs each, nice:
> https://a.pomf.se/dktqid.png
> 
> If I add the other two sticks it won't even boot with 1866Mhz (again, CPU limitation). When I brought them I tried switching between sticks and channels. All four works fine with any combination of channel/pair if I do only two, but four of them won't boot at 1866Mhz. So I decided to lower the frequency and tight the timings...
> 
> I've never tried it myself, but those HyperX Fury sticks are well known for their OC capability, there are reviews showing them running fine at 2100Mhz by just changing the voltage do 1.65v.
> 
> Welp, at least we have already found the cause of the issue! You have a suggestion on how to overclock my RAM in this situation?


Are you using 1T or 2T?

I don't see any reason why your CPU wouldn't be able to handle 4 DIMMs at 1866 unless the CPU-NB needs a little more voltage, or you need a little more RAM voltage.

Try reducing your RAM to 1600MHz, set to 2T, then set CPU-NB VID to 1.2v, then save the settings and power off. Then install the additional RAM and see if it boots.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Well the only game I play a lot of is WOT, I have an Asus matrix plat, so no problem there on a 1080 monitor (thinking of going to an ASUS VG248QE) but everything is running fine was just wondering more than anything else..


I'd say go ahead if you were doing something more intensive, but that setup you have is fine for a while unless your usage type changes.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Hey guys been reading this thread for awhile, but have a quick question you the local brain trust.. I currently have the 6300 @4.5 been wanting to move up to the 8350 or the 8370 would i seen much improvement as I play a few games the rest is just goofing around on the web? Thanks in advance..


I think you'd be further ahead improving your cooling and getting that 6300 humming along at a faster speed. Most games still run on 4 cores or less and won't really take advantage of the 8 core FX. Typically what people need more is a bit more speed VS more cores. IMO


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Are you using 1T or 2T?
> 
> I don't see any reason why your CPU wouldn't be able to handle 4 DIMMs at 1866 unless the CPU-NB needs a little more voltage, or you need a little more RAM voltage.
> 
> Try reducing your RAM to 1600MHz, set to 2T, then set CPU-NB VID to 1.2v, then save the settings and power off. Then install the additional RAM and see if it boots.


Nope, it's official: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx
FX Processors can only do two sticks at 1866Mhz, searched a LOT already about that earlier this year when after brought for of them and could only find one person saying he managed to run four 1866Mhz sticks, and with no pictures or anything... So, yeah.









Anyway, I will try messing some more with the voltages!


----------



## SavageBrat

hmm..as I'm oc right now at 4.5 and my cooling is a 360 Fractal Design S36 so it's cool..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Nope, it's official: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx
> FX Processors can only do two sticks at 1866Mhz, searched a LOT already about that earlier this year when after brought for of them and could only find one person saying he managed to run four 1866Mhz sticks, and with no pictures or anything... So, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will try messing some more with the voltages!


tell that to the guys running four sticks at up to 2400 mhz right now..I'm sure there may even be one or two running a 6300 as well


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Nope, it's official: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx
> FX Processors can only do two sticks at 1866Mhz, searched a LOT already about that earlier this year when after brought for of them and could only find one person saying he managed to run four 1866Mhz sticks, and with no pictures or anything... So, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will try messing some more with the voltages!


That's AMD's official support.... OCN is a collective of VERY unofficial overclockers








Try 1600MHz.... it should handle that speed no problems....
Then from there, you can probably get down into the CL8-9-9~ timing range.....


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> tell that to the guys running four sticks at up to 2400 mhz right now..I'm sure there may even be one or two running a 6300 as well


Couldn't find anyone. lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That's AMD's official support.... OCN is a collective of VERY unofficial overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 1600MHz.... it should handle that speed no problems....
> Then from there, you can probably get down into the CL8-9-9~ timing range.....


yeah the I hope it doesn't burn down the house kind lol...yeah I agree though I think everyone with four sticks should start there and work up until stability wanders then figure out the culprit...I always run memtest overnight to rule out bad ram as well


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> hmm..as I'm oc right now at 4.5 and my cooling is a 360 Fractal Design S36 so it's cool..


That little snippet of the core package temps is not correct unless it's under 100% load....
It's generally worthless until it hits 30c or so. I doubt your are cooling the CPU to sub~ standard- room temperature levels with ambient temped water.... I'm sure your temps are great either way though, with that low of voltage and clock speed on such a large RAD.


----------



## SavageBrat

you lost me there..but I have this tab open and WOT going at the same time.. these are my current temps... 60f outside no idea what my indoor temps are..lol


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> hmm..as I'm oc right now at 4.5 and my cooling is a 360 Fractal Design S36 so it's cool..


what is your Vcore when you run prime95


----------



## SavageBrat

the same as posted..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> the same as posted..


I'm saying that the core temp is not accurate until it reaches 30c. This is PER AMD.
Run some very high IBT's and see what the temp says then. It should still be very low (maybe 40c), but not 22C.


----------



## miklkit

Ayup! I have been running 4 X 4gb ram in the 1900-2100 mhz range for 1 1/2 years. Two different motherboards and three different CPUs in the 4.7-5 ghz range. Others have gone further.

About cases, what about the air 540 cube? That big utility cabinet in the back has room for all kinds of foolishness. Like if I got another Sabertooth and removed that ridiculous tin strip off the back and bolted the heat sink from the dead one on there, then mounted a fan blowing on it.


----------



## SavageBrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm saying that the core temp is not accurate until it reaches 30c. This is PER AMD.
> Run some very high IBT's and see what the temp says then. It should still be very low (maybe 40c), but not 22C.


oh with IBT going they get to 48c..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> oh with IBT going they get to 48c..


That's what I thought... That's pretty good temps though!


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> the same as posted..


I need 1.45V for 4.5GHz... my ....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup! I have been running 4 X 4gb ram in the 1900-2100 mhz range for 1 1/2 years. Two different motherboards and three different CPUs in the 4.7-5 ghz range. Others have gone further.
> 
> About cases, what about the air 540 cube? That big utility cabinet in the back has room for all kinds of foolishness. Like if I got another Sabertooth and removed that ridiculous tin strip off the back and bolted the heat sink from the dead one on there, then mounted a fan blowing on it.


Forgot about the cube... I really like that thing!
I may actually go with that instead... hmmmm









It's only $99 after rebate right now too...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022&cm_re=air_540_cube-_-11-139-022-_-Product

BTW, look at the 4th review down... it has got to be the dumbest thing I've read, and of course by a non-verified owner....


----------



## SavageBrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> I need 1.45V for 4.5GHz... my ....


ouch..


----------



## deehoC

Welp I've been doing some testing and I noticed a few things. p95 produces more heat than IBT but IBT seems to require higher voltage. I remember reading something about IBT needing higher voltage in this thread before but I don't recall p95 being the hotter program unless I'm remembering posts incorrectly.



4.3 GHz @ 1.416v passes, anything lower and it fails.



4.4 GHz fails @ 1.416v but passes at 1.428



4.5 GHz fails IBT @ 1.452v but I decided to try p95 with the same settings so I ran Small FFTs for 20 mins and my socket temp is ridiculous but nothing failed during the 20 mins. Reading through ComputerRestore's guide he mentions if it runs p95 for 10 mins you can most likely bump up the CPU ratio and try again so I imagine the 4.5 GHz is stable but my voltage seems ridiculously high for such a mediocre clock speed. Until I can get a socket fan rigged my temperatures are too high to continue beyond 1.452v

Here is my dilemma now..do I use IBT as my standard for stability or p95?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Forgot about the cube... I really like that thing!
> I may actually go with that instead... hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only $99 after rebate right now too...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022&cm_re=air_540_cube-_-11-139-022-_-Product
> 
> BTW, look at the 4th review down... it has got to be the dumbest thing I've read, and of course by a non-verified owner....


That one is different all right. I am curious how repressed carbohydrates causes extreme heat.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Welp I've been doing some testing and I noticed a few things. p95 produces more heat than IBT but IBT seems to require higher voltage. I remember reading something about IBT needing higher voltage in this thread before but I don't recall p95 being the hotter program unless I'm remembering posts incorrectly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3 GHz @ 1.416v passes, anything lower and it fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 GHz fails @ 1.416v but passes at 1.428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 GHz fails IBT @ 1.452v but I decided to try p95 with the same settings so I ran Small FFTs for 20 mins and my socket temp is ridiculous but nothing failed during the 20 mins. Reading through ComputerRestore's guide he mentions if it runs p95 for 10 mins you can most likely bump up the CPU ratio and try again so I imagine the 4.5 GHz is stable but my voltage seems ridiculously high for such a mediocre clock speed. Until I can get a socket fan rigged my temperatures are too high to continue beyond 1.452v
> 
> Here is my dilemma now..do I use IBT as my standard for stability or p95?


If you're going to use P95 then use the blend torture test. SmallFFT only tests the CPU, IBT tests a lot of ram as well as the CPU, that's what blend will do too. As for CPU voltage my first 8350 took 1.476v for 4.6, they're not all equal. On top of that you're only using a hyper 212., the cooler you can keep the CPU the less voltage it'll need for the same clock. Have you increased the CPU_NB voltage at all? Some have weak IMCs too


----------



## eskci0

Managed to get the memory stable at 1600Mhz 8-9-8-24 1T 1.62v... Next phase was the CPU/NB clock and I noticed the board just ignores my setting and does not change the multiplier to anything other than x11. Why u doing this to me Gigabyte. ):


----------



## Johan45

That's not the first time I have seen someone having issues with the NB on a budget Giga board.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Welp I've been doing some testing and I noticed a few things. p95 produces more heat than IBT but IBT seems to require higher voltage. I remember reading something about IBT needing higher voltage in this thread before but I don't recall p95 being the hotter program unless I'm remembering posts incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3 GHz @ 1.416v passes, anything lower and it fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 GHz fails @ 1.416v but passes at 1.428
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 GHz fails IBT @ 1.452v but I decided to try p95 with the same settings so I ran Small FFTs for 20 mins and my socket temp is ridiculous but nothing failed during the 20 mins. Reading through ComputerRestore's guide he mentions if it runs p95 for 10 mins you can most likely bump up the CPU ratio and try again so I imagine the 4.5 GHz is stable but my voltage seems ridiculously high for such a mediocre clock speed. Until I can get a socket fan rigged my temperatures are too high to continue beyond 1.452v
> 
> Here is my dilemma now..do I use IBT as my standard for stability or p95?


They can't all be post 29's right? But either way, your socket temps are not stopping you at 70+c..... Mine hit 100c and still passed ibt on very high.... You either need more voltage, or some some imc/ram tweaking.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Managed to get the memory stable at 1600Mhz 8-9-8-24 1T 1.62v... Next phase was the CPU/NB clock and I noticed the board just ignores my setting and does not change the multiplier to anything other than x11. Why u doing this to me Gigabyte. ):


1600 cl8 is pretty potent, but at that low of clock speed, you won't benefit much from NB.... That's not to say the RAM won't do well @ that speed though, cause it will.....


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you're going to use P95 then use the blend torture test. SmallFFT only tests the CPU, IBT tests a lot of ram as well as the CPU, that's what blend will do too. As for CPU voltage my first 8350 took 1.476v for 4.6, they're not all equal. On top of that you're only using a hyper 212., the cooler you can keep the CPU the less voltage it'll need for the same clock. Have you increased the CPU_NB voltage at all? Some have weak IMCs too


Thanks for reminding me..I need to update my rigbuilder after dinner. I've changed the hyper 212 out for a Swiftech H240-X as of last night. I did increase CPU_NB a bit,I believe its at 1.2v now. I'll get my BIOS settings up shortly and maybe you guys can help deduce if I've neglected a setting or overlooked something.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anyone else seen usb devices act "funny" if nb is overclocked?


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone else seen usb devices act "funny" if nb is overclocked?


Yeah, I've noticed this on my old 965BE back in the day.

I remember my keyboard just not working when putting up some setting on the bios. lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone else seen usb devices act "funny" if nb is overclocked?


Usually ram or Nb related from what I have seen. When i really push things ,I know if it's funky cause the mouse /keyboard might have issues.Something isn't meshing.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Usually ram or Nb related from what I have seen. When i really push things ,I know if it's funky cause the mouse /keyboard might have issues.Something isn't meshing.


I'm using a wireless mouse, and it's really showing its ass..... Everything is testing stable though.... Hmmm


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm
> I'm using a wireless mouse, and it's really showing its ass..... Everything is testing stable though.... Hmmm


I think it's time i set the multi to 23 or 23.5, put the RAM to stock 2133, nb and ht to 2200, and start pushing the bus... It's the one thing i haven't experimented with yet...


----------



## MTup

It's gotta be the NB voltage because I just backed it off a bit and upped the NB CoreV a tick and my wireless mouse is much better. I was ready to chunk it.


----------



## MTup

Now I have a few questions for you guys. I'm new at overclocking but pay attention. I finally got stable 4.72GHz with IBT very high. High was a breeze btw. Why are my GFlops at 48? on high they run 47-48 also. Isn't that kind of low? Also what do the results on IBT mean. I am running the ud3p board and 8350 with H100i and fan controller. 8 gigs g skill sniper ram 1866.



I have read so much here and the GFlop issue didn't come up with much information except the hotfixes and I did that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Now I have a few questions for you guys. I'm new at overclocking but pay attention. I finally got stable 4.72GHz with IBT very high. High was a breeze btw. Why are my GFlops at 48? on high they run 47-48 also. Isn't that kind of low? Also what do the results on IBT mean. I am running the ud3p board and 8350 with H100i and fan controller. 8 gigs g skill sniper ram 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read so much here and the GFlop issue didn't come up with much information except the hotfixes and I did that.


Make sure you are running the version of IBT available for download on page 1









Same thing happened to me when I first got an FX-8


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Make sure you are running the version of IBT available for download on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me when I first got an FX-8


Hey thanks agent. That's the AVX everyone's been talking about. Now I gotta turn off the Guess Who concert and check this out. Yea I'm an old mf. Hope it doesn't stress any harder, I had to take a shower after finally getting to 4.7. I know my chip will do better. I just have to figure out how. FSB might be one way not sure.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Hey thanks agent. That's the AVX everyone's been talking about. Now I gotta turn off the Guess Who concert and check this out. Yea I'm an old mf. Hope it doesn't stress any harder, I had to take a shower after finally getting to 4.7. I know my chip will do better. I just have to figure out how. FSB might be one way not sure.


You're temps look great, but not sure if that is indicative of the wrong IBT.... (not sure if standard IBT misreads anything, or if it fails to fully load the CPU)

What cooling are you using?

My advice is to fill out a Rig builder in the top right of the screen.
It will always help others, help you!

Good luck and welcome to the SQUAD!









Edit: Nevermind... DURP, I read your earlier post and see your cooler.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You're temps look great, but not sure if that is indicative of the wrong IBT.... (not sure if standard IBT misreads anything, or if it fails to fully load the CPU)
> 
> What cooling are you using?
> 
> My advice is to fill out a Rig builder in the top right of the screen.
> It will always help others, help you!
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the SQUAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind... DURP, I read your earlier post and see your cooler.


I was running very high in that test above. Ran a quick high in my new avx and passed with flying colors. 28 (s) and 92 GFlops. Thanks. I wasn't too worried as long as I passed but was very curious about others numbers. Temps this time were 43ºC. Here's a tip. I changed out my H100i fans to other corsair fans with a little less cfm(66). Put one of the stock fans in left side of case (77cfm) to blow on my NB and VRM's. This made a huge difference in the 12-14 degree range. I also put a slim rosewill fan blowing on the backside of MB. I keep my rear exhaust fan on low with fan controller because it sucks the air from the left fan but does take out hot air on low. I thought I filled out the Rig Builder. I'll do it now.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Now I have a few questions for you guys. I'm new at overclocking but pay attention. I finally got stable 4.72GHz with IBT very high. High was a breeze btw. Why are my GFlops at 48? on high they run 47-48 also. Isn't that kind of low? Also what do the results on IBT mean. I am running the ud3p board and 8350 with H100i and fan controller. 8 gigs g skill sniper ram 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read so much here and the GFlop issue didn't come up with much information except the hotfixes and I did that.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you are running the version of IBT available for download on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me when I first got an FX-8
Click to expand...

That is not AVX IBT. AVX IBT will give you around 95GFLOP's at 4.7GHz. Here is an example of mine at 4/95 for comparison.


See the difference?
Now you might have the AVX version but Windows 7 will not make use of it unless you install Service Pack 1 and also the two Windows 7 Bulldozer hotfixes.
That will fix your problem. Also 10x runs at very high is not enough to verify full stability. It is enough to verify basic stability. But if you want your OC to be rock solid you need to pass at least 20 or more.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That is not AVX IBT. AVX IBT will give you around 95GFLOP's at 4.7GHz. Here is an example of mine at 4/95 for comparison.
> 
> 
> See the difference?
> Now you might have the AVX version but Windows 7 will not make use of it unless you install Service Pack 1 and also the two Windows 7 Bulldozer hotfixes.
> That will fix your problem. Also 10x runs at very high is not enough to verify full stability. It is enough to verify basic stability. But if you want your OC to be rock solid you need to pass at least 20 or more.


Hey thanks. Agent Smith advised me of the avx ibt and I got it. My GFlops were greatly improved to 92. I'll go with the 20 runs very high tomorrow. Actually my temps were lower using the avx version. I'm at 43ºC with the high 10 runs when I was at 45 when I ran on high before I ran very high. I'll do 20 and post here if for nothing else to show that temps can stay down when you put some brain power into it......lol

Edit: SP1 installed long ago.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Managed to get the memory stable at 1600Mhz 8-9-8-24 1T 1.62v... Next phase was the CPU/NB clock and I noticed the board just ignores my setting and does not change the multiplier to anything other than x11. Why u doing this to me Gigabyte. ):


X12 CPU-NB for Gigas is a BUG!

That will force Windows Aero not to work and a lot of funky instabilities. X13 works normal though..


----------



## eskci0

With the latest beta BIOS, changing the multiplier does nothing. So I downgraded my BIOS version and noticed Windows 8.1 just hangs before the logon screen with x12. I have not tried to boot with x13. Will try.

Anyway, yesterday I gave up. After all day trying different settings I wasn't able to get the system stable even at stock speeds...

@MTup
Can you post your settings for me? I'm using the same board (UD3P).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Are you using 1T or 2T?
> 
> I don't see any reason why your CPU wouldn't be able to handle 4 DIMMs at 1866 unless the CPU-NB needs a little more voltage, or you need a little more RAM voltage.
> 
> Try reducing your RAM to 1600MHz, set to 2T, then set CPU-NB VID to 1.2v, then save the settings and power off. Then install the additional RAM and see if it boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's official: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/ddr3memoryfrequencyguide.aspx
> FX Processors can only do two sticks at 1866Mhz, searched a LOT already about that earlier this year when after brought for of them and could only find one person saying he managed to run four 1866Mhz sticks, and with no pictures or anything... So, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I will try messing some more with the voltages!
Click to expand...

no they can do far greater, most can do 4 sticks at 2000 fewer can do 4 at 2400

fewer cant do 2400 at all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Managed to get the memory stable at 1600Mhz 8-9-8-24 1T 1.62v... Next phase was the CPU/NB clock and I noticed the board just ignores my setting and does not change the multiplier to anything other than x11. Why u doing this to me Gigabyte. ):
> 
> 
> 
> X12 CPU-NB for Gigas is a BUG!
> 
> That will force Windows Aero not to work and a lot of funky instabilities. X13 works normal though..
Click to expand...

on rev 3 and 4


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no they can do far greater, most can do 4 sticks at 2000 fewer can do 4 at 2400
> 
> fewer cant do 2400 at all


Something is broken on my (and some other people) system then. Cannot even boot with 4 sticks at 1866Mhz, no matter what voltage or timings I put.

Anyway, apparently I'm going forward. RAM is at 9-11-9-26 1600Mhz @ 1.66V. CPU/NB at 2611Mhz @ 1.375V and I'm currently tuning my CPU clock.

I'm only worried about the VRM/MOSFET temp. It's hitting almost 90C with ABT AVX. I need to think on what to do to cool it down...

My board is the 970A-UD3P rev. 1.0. Could not boot using x12 multiplier on the CPU/NB clock, booted fine with x13. Looks like it's pretty much general on 970 Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Mega Man

well the old rev 3s may be the new rev 1s but 12 multi is not broken on rev 1.0/1.1 ud3/ud5/ud7

as to the ram ? why is your cpu/nb so high ? not needed and just makes heat ?

did you up nb volts-- at that heat i wouldnt but it is needed with ocing

yes running 4 chips at 1866 is ocing.

i personally have ran 3 83xx with 2400. about to do my 4th but my life is blowing up around me --- ( 10k house repair bill anyone ? ) so i am postponing it

also to note,

100% stable yes 100% stable

note 2

it is mobo dependent as well to note -- maybe the lower end gigas cant deal with it ( memory traces too small/ spaced too close causing signal interference )
not used as an insult but budget components = budget results i have done 2400 on saberkitty rev2/CVFz/990fxa-ud7 without issue

maybe i should do an aircooled test with my 970a-ud3 rev 1.1


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well the old rev 3s may be the new rev 1s but 12 multi is not broken on rev 1.0/1.1 ud3/ud5/ud7
> 
> as to the ram ? why is your cpu/nb so high ? not needed and just makes heat ?
> 
> did you up nb volts-- at that heat i wouldnt but it is needed with ocing
> 
> yes running 4 chips at 1866 is ocing.
> 
> i personally have ran 3 83xx with 2400. about to do my 4th but my life is blowing up around me --- ( 10k house repair bill anyone ? ) so i am postponing it
> 
> also to note,
> 
> 100% stable yes 100% stable
> 
> note 2
> 
> it is mobo dependent as well to note -- maybe the lower end gigas cant deal with it ( memory traces too small/ spaced too close causing signal interference )
> not used as an insult but budget components = budget results i have done 2400 on saberkitty rev2/CVFz/990fxa-ud7 without issue
> 
> maybe i should do an aircooled test with my 970a-ud3 rev 1.1


OCing CPU/NB does make a difference on the CPU-Memory communication, it's that way since the Phenom era... (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Mega Man

Your wrong. There is a slight increase in some benches. But with up to 2 000 ram speeds. It is not needed you generally want cpu/nb 300 higher then ram


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well the old rev 3s may be the new rev 1s but 12 multi is not broken on rev 1.0/1.1 ud3/ud5/ud7
> 
> as to the ram ? why is your cpu/nb so high ? not needed and just makes heat ?
> 
> did you up nb volts-- at that heat i wouldnt but it is needed with ocing
> 
> yes running 4 chips at 1866 is ocing.
> 
> i personally have ran 3 83xx with 2400. about to do my 4th but my life is blowing up around me --- ( 10k house repair bill anyone ? ) so i am postponing it
> 
> also to note,
> 
> 100% stable yes 100% stable
> 
> note 2
> 
> it is mobo dependent as well to note -- maybe the lower end gigas cant deal with it ( memory traces too small/ spaced too close causing signal interference )
> not used as an insult but budget components = budget results i have done 2400 on saberkitty rev2/CVFz/990fxa-ud7 without issue
> 
> maybe i should do an aircooled test with my 970a-ud3 rev 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> OCing CPU/NB does make a difference on the CPU-Memory communication, it's that way since the Phenom era... (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
Click to expand...

The problem with that comparison is the Bulldozer designs are not based on Phenom designs. They are not the same, and should not be treated the same.


----------



## warpuck

There must be something different in the 990s chips the sabertooth R1 would not push the memory. much past 1600( 1866ram)

The extreme9 automatic sets the ram to 2400








[/URL]
""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2442672/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]

Maybe there was a change between the early 8350s & the 9590s ?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> OCing CPU/NB does make a difference on the CPU-Memory communication, it's that way since the Phenom era... (someone correct me if I'm wrong).


On 15h CPUs the L3 caches operate at NB frequency.
The L3 caches are extremely slow so every bit of extra clock will definitely help.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> There must be something different in the 990s chips the sabertooth R1 would not push the memory. much past 1600( 1866ram)
> 
> The extreme9 automatic sets the ram to 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> ""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2442672/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> Maybe there was a change between the early 8350s & the 9590s ?


I haven't seen much difference in memory frequency capabilities across any of the Vishera 8 cores I've used, batch numbers from 1232 to 1429. I believe HWINFO is simply reading what the memory is rated at in the screen shot you showed.

Open cpu-z and see what it reports under the memory tab.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> There must be something different in the 990s chips the sabertooth R1 would not push the memory. much past 1600( 1866ram)
> 
> The extreme9 automatic sets the ram to 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> ""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2442672/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> Maybe there was a change between the early 8350s & the 9590s ?


no i have a 1229 ( first batch/ reviewers ) that does as well as all others i have bought
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> OCing CPU/NB does make a difference on the CPU-Memory communication, it's that way since the Phenom era... (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> 
> 
> On 15h CPUs the L3 caches operate at NB frequency.
> The L3 caches are extremely slow so every bit of extra clock will definitely help.
Click to expand...

ummmm... proof ?

you can simply look through this thread for all the proof against that,

minor and i do mean extremely minor boost in some benches, that is it


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no i have a 1229 ( first batch/ reviewers ) that does as well as all others i have bought
> ummmm... proof ?
> 
> you can simply look through this thread for all the proof against that,
> 
> minor and i do mean extremely minor boost in some benches, that is it


Hopefully the stilt will respond. He does hold several overclocking records. He has driven the 8370 to just over 8.7 ghz. I run 2734 mhz on the cpu/nb and there are some gains. Not earth shattering, but if your looking for that last bit, it helps. I think I have some old screen shots. I have to dig them up.


----------



## Mega Man

He can respond all he wants there is a huge difference between validation, benching, and 24 hour oc.

You would be far better served lowering cpu/nb and volts and putting that into your cpu speed (the extra heat headroom )


----------



## Chris635

I tried that. I simply just can not go further on the cpu. It will not run faster with out a ton more voltage added. The heat difference (with my cooling) on my cpu/nb is negligible between 1.27v and 1.43v. That's why I run my cpu/nb at that speed.


----------



## mus1mus

Picked up a chip from batch 1431. Any one with the same can chime in. Was torn between 1433 and 1431.

Can still replace it by the way. If anyone got the same batch, will help.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> He can respond all he wants there is a huge difference between validation, benching, and 24 hour oc.
> 
> You would be far better served lowering cpu/nb and volts and putting that into your cpu speed (the extra heat headroom )


Increasing the NB frequency increases the L3 cache bandwidth and lowers L3 cache latency and memory latency.
It doesn´t make any earth shattering difference, but there is a difference.

Lowering the NB frequency and voltage to have "extra headroom for CPU" is pretty brain dead idea as the NB + L3 caches consume less than 10W in average use.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Increasing the NB frequency increases the L3 cache bandwidth and lowers L3 cache latency and memory latency.
> It doesn´t make any earth shattering difference, but there is a difference.
> 
> Lowering the NB frequency and voltage to have "extra headroom for CPU" is pretty brain dead idea as the NB + L3 caches consume less than 10W in average use.


I agree, i am more happy to run 4.8Ghz CPU with 2600MHz NB than 5Ghz and stock NB.

The first one just gives me more performance, not only in benchmarks but also in everyday usage. Windows feels just a tad snappier especially if you run hither than 1866MHz RAM.

Programs also opens up faster and the overall response time is faster.

Some chips need a lot of extra voltage in order to get the higher NB speeds stable and that can result in a much higher CPU speed.

I guess that is what Mega means.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree, i am more happy to run 4.8Ghz CPU with 2600MHz NB than 5Ghz and stock NB.
> 
> The first one just gives me more performance, not only in benchmarks but also in everyday usage. Windows feels just a tad snappier especially if you run hither than 1866MHz RAM.
> 
> Programs also opens up faster and the overall response time is faster.
> 
> Some chips need a lot of extra voltage in order to get the higher NB speeds stable and that can result in a much higher CPU speed.
> 
> I guess that is what Mega means.


There's no way 4.8ghz with 2600nb performs better than 5ghz with stock nb. I've tested both.... Its not even close, at least not for me anyways... I'd love to see your results though.


----------



## Mega Man

^^ not always true, again it depends on your ram. at the 1600 he is running, it makes ZERO difference.

and thats the point 1.375 cpu/nb generates heat,the "10w" of energy used it not the issue but the HEAT from the wasted energy IS vs the 1.1 stock or the 1.2oced

if he cant stabilize the next step ( multi ) -- odds are either he is limited by cooling or doing something wrong,

so lets start there

what clock are you running


----------



## Chris635

Not earth shattering. But still a small difference.


----------



## Mega Man

again not who i was talking about, the guy said he was running 1600 ram, NOT 2400 big difference

at 1600 there will be next to no improvements


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no they can do far greater, most can do 4 sticks at 2000 fewer can do 4 at 2400
> 
> fewer cant do 2400 at all
> on rev 3 and 4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again not who i was talking about, the guy said he was running 1600 ram, NOT 2400 big difference
> 
> at 1600 there will be next to no improvements


Are we talking about double-sided dual rank or single-sided single rank?

According to this article, single rank RAM performs quite a bit more poorly even at higher speeds. In the highest BF4 benchmark dual rank 1600 outperformed single rank 2800! I assume dual rank RAM is more stressful on the IMC, but it also provides more performance at lower clocks. It seems a bit pointless to worry about having high clock speed with single rank RAM.

http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/


----------



## Mega Man

Either. Meaning it does not matter


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Make sure you are running the version of IBT available for download on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me when I first got an FX-8




I got it 4.72 stable with the AVX. Temps are still fine. I have no idea why it says 48ºC max. A spike or something because I sat there and watched the whole time. 43-46 were normal the whole 20 runs on very high. It spiked once to 1.5V vcore too but only one time. Thanks again bud.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> 
> 
> I got it 4.72 stable with the AVX. Temps are still fine. I have no idea why it says 48ºC max. A spike or something because I sat there and watched the whole time. 43-46 were normal the whole 20 runs on very high. It spiked once to 1.5V vcore too but only one time. Thanks again bud.


Man, your cooler is doing one hell of a good job!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Either. Meaning it does not matter


In what sense? Both? Memory rank has no effect on overclocking FX chips, both in terms of performance and in terms of maximum achievable overclocks of the RAM and the chip respectively?


----------



## Mega Man

Meaning it can run both


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meaning it can run both


That's interesting. I ran across a post that said double-sided RAM is more difficult to overclock for Vishera. I guess that was incorrect information.


----------



## Mega Man

All I have ever run is double sided. But I generally don't oc it. Leave it at 2400


----------



## Xylonjay

Finally got my 24/7 overclock. http://valid.canardpc.com/80pnh9

This is on air using a Hyper 212 EVO. Max temps under stress testing were 62c (Socket) and 58c(core). I am more than satisfied with this e series 8320.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Thoughts gentlemen please?

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/RAIJINTEK-Triton-Complete-Water-Cooling-Kit-240mm_48514.html

Thinking about replacing my H80i.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thoughts gentlemen please?
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/RAIJINTEK-Triton-Complete-Water-Cooling-Kit-240mm_48514.html
> 
> Thinking about replacing my H80i.


customer reviews seem good but thats for intel, would it be just effective for amd?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Finally got my 24/7 overclock. http://valid.canardpc.com/80pnh9
> 
> This is on air using a Hyper 212 EVO. Max temps under stress testing were 62c (Socket) and 58c(core). I am more than satisfied with this e series 8320.


Good for a 212. How did you verify stability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thoughts gentlemen please?
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/RAIJINTEK-Triton-Complete-Water-Cooling-Kit-240mm_48514.html
> 
> Thinking about replacing my H80i.


I would try get something that you can build on and extend later. I dunno if that one can. I have not been keeping an eye on AIO's lately.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thoughts gentlemen please?
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/RAIJINTEK-Triton-Complete-Water-Cooling-Kit-240mm_48514.html
> 
> Thinking about replacing my H80i.


My brother just bought the green one when it was on sale for $80 USD.
I really like it cause it's open loop....

It does about as well as an H110, and you can add to the loop, which makes it really cool.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Finally got my 24/7 overclock. http://valid.canardpc.com/80pnh9
> 
> This is on air using a Hyper 212 EVO. Max temps under stress testing were 62c (Socket) and 58c(core). I am more than satisfied with this e series 8320.


Just curious what stress test?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thoughts gentlemen please?
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/RAIJINTEK-Triton-Complete-Water-Cooling-Kit-240mm_48514.html
> 
> Thinking about replacing my H80i.


Just know the pump is pretty weak

Imo you would be better with h220x/240x


----------



## MKUL7R4

Will the 8350 allow me to get an average framerate of 120 FPS or better in Dota 2 with maxed settings? (Full build in my signature)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Will the 8350 allow me to get an average framerate of 120 FPS or better in Dota 2 with maxed settings? (Full build in my signature)


I'd think it'd be good for at least 100, but you may need to overclock some to get to 120FPS. It's not in any way GPU bound at that point, so CPU clock speed will give you a big jump.... Why exactly is 120FPS your target? Not saying that's bad... just curious?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd think it'd be good for at least 100, but you may need to overclock some to get to 120FPS. It's not in any way GPU bound at that point, so CPU clock speed will give you a big jump.... Why exactly is 120FPS your target? Not saying that's bad... just curious?


I have a 144 Hz monitor but I use LightBoost so watching low FPS videos doesn't look choppy. LightBoost only allows for 60 or 120 Hz.


----------



## miklkit

Dota2 is an online game so demands good single core performance. The higher that 8350 is OCed the better it will run. An MSI 970 motherboard and a 212 will not take you far. What model is that MSI 970? Please don't say G45.


----------



## MKUL7R4

I guess the real question is, would it be worth it to pay the $15 Newegg restocking fee to return my MOBO and CPU for an i5 4690k and an Asus Z97 MOBO?

Edit: This is the MOBO:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130790


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I guess the real question is, would it be worth it to pay the $15 Newegg restocking fee to return my MOBO and CPU for an i5 4690k and an Asus Z97 MOBO?
> 
> Edit: This is the MOBO:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130790


IF, and ONLY IF, you are hung on playing this particular online game, and have to have 120FPS, versus 100..... then I guess it is??


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> IF, and ONLY IF, you are hung on playing this particular online game, and have to have 120FPS, versus 100..... then I guess it is??


Dota 2 is literally the only game I play. I have nearly 4000 hours logged. Can't I just do a light overclock on air with the Hyper 212 plus and get it to 120 FPS?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay guys... I am posting this here, instead of the case section, because my wanting to get a new case is souly based on the CPU I use, which in my opinion makes it more of a CPU issue....

PLEASE help me decide on one of these three:

Corsair Air 540
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022
Seems to have enough room behind the socket in the second compartment to mount a socket fan...

In Win 707
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
Great price, full tower (using a full tower now and love it), and has the mount area specifically for a socket fan

Thermaltake Level 10 GT
https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?s=1&k=221&a=1847
That's a good price!! It doesn't have a socket fan area, but dat design tho......








I could add a socket fan, as I did with this, though that's not ideal on a new case


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys... I am posting this here, instead of the case section, because my wanting to get a new case is souly based on the CPU I use, which in my opinion makes it more of a CPU issue....
> 
> PLEASE help me decide on one of these three:
> 
> Corsair Air 540
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022
> Seems to have enough room behind the socket in the second compartment to mount a socket fan...
> 
> In Win 707
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> Great price, full tower (using a full tower now and love it), and has the mount area specifically for a socket fan
> 
> Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?s=1&k=221&a=1847
> That's a good price!! It doesn't have a socket fan area, but dat design tho......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could add a socket fan, as I did with this, though that's not ideal on a new case


I like the In Win, but I also like the Corsair...only one way to chose...fight!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys... I am posting this here, instead of the case section, because my wanting to get a new case is souly based on the CPU I use, which in my opinion makes it more of a CPU issue....
> 
> PLEASE help me decide on one of these three:
> 
> Corsair Air 540
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139022
> Seems to have enough room behind the socket in the second compartment to mount a socket fan...
> 
> In Win 707
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> Great price, full tower (using a full tower now and love it), and has the mount area specifically for a socket fan
> 
> Thermaltake Level 10 GT Snow
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?s=1&k=221&a=1847
> That's a good price!! It doesn't have a socket fan area, but dat design tho......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could add a socket fan, as I did with this, though that's not ideal on a new case


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275


----------



## MTup

That 10gt looks awesome but I'm like you, I need a socket fan. I also like the left side fan. I put a stock corsair there and it really brought temps down when I crank it up manually.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133275


Love that, but out of my price range....
I was aiming for $120 tops, and $100 if I could help it.....
The $130 for the Level 10 would of been tipping the scale, and only because I'm in love with the stylings. That also explains why I linked a refurb.... cause that puts it just in my reach.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Dota 2 is literally the only game I play. I have nearly 4000 hours logged. Can't I just do a light overclock on air with the Hyper 212 plus and get it to 120 FPS?


I doubt if anyone here has any idea what the requirements are for dota2. You could OC it to 4.6 or so and will get a very noticeable improvement but 120fps? Who knows?


----------



## deehoC

Well I've been at it again and these are my results so far.

BIOS Settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













IBT Results


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















Latest test was 1.468v @ 4.6GHz (1.488v under load) and IBT crashed a little over halfway through.

Either my chip scales poorly or I've messed up a setting somewhere along the way. I'm leaning towards the latter..or maybe my ageing Corsair CX600M PSU is struggling with the higher voltages?

edit: Also stuck a 120mm fan on my GPU back plate with double sided tape to blow air at my VRMs..still need to purchase a slim fan for behind the socket.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Will the 8350 allow me to get an average framerate of 120 FPS or better in Dota 2 with maxed settings? (Full build in my signature)


I play dota2 with 100FPS or so. I don't really keep an eye on it though. Just when I happen to glance at the FPS counter it's normally up there somewhere.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Good for a 212. How did you verify stability?
> I would try get something that you can build on and extend later. I dunno if that one can. I have not been keeping an eye on AIO's lately.


Thanks! I tested stability by running 10 passes on IBT and then ran Prime 95 for 3 hours and then gamed on it it for another 3.

My temps have been spectacular so far. I also attribute some of my success to rearranging my fans. I switched up my fan placement to almost all intake and one exhaust; I also replaced the TIM with Arctic Silver 5. Right now, core temps get to about 55c and CPU temp gets to about 60 when loaded.

I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help from the OCN community. I have been reading forum post after forum post, taking notes and soaking up as much info as possible.

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Mega Man

@deehoC

Bump cpu/nb and NB by 0.1v

I can't read anything else atm. Pics are to small to see on my phone ( not your fault )


----------



## cssorkinman

Really good board for the money 990 fxa UD5 for $119 After rebate









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128509&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL050515&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL050515&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050515-_-EMC-050515-Index-_-AMDMotherboards-_-13128509-S1A2A


----------



## mus1mus

Testing my E-Cheap!

One thing I found out: I have a bad cooling!


----------



## warpuck

http://www.akust.com/product-category/cooling-accessories/liquid-cooling/

Can you get one of these in the UK ?

It is all copper, will probably last longer.
It don't look like it was made for AMD cooling.
I don't like dealing with mixed metal solutions
Sent Email "AMD watercooling ?" Company based inTiawan


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Well I've been at it again and these are my results so fast.
> 
> Rosewill ultra slim from newegg worked for me. 55 cups
> 
> BIOS Settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT Results
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest test was 1.468v @ 4.6GHz (1.488v under load) and IBT crashed a little over halfway through.
> 
> Either my chip scales poorly or I've messed up a setting somewhere along the way. I'm leaning towards the latter..or maybe my ageing Corsair CX600M PSU is struggling with the higher voltages?
> 
> edit: Also stuck a 120mm fan on my GPU back plate with double sided tape to blow air at my VRMs..still need to purchase a slim fan for behind the socket.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thermaltake Level 10 GT
> https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside03.php?s=1&k=221&a=1847
> That's a good price!! It doesn't have a socket fan area, but dat design tho......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could add a socket fan, as I did with this, though that's not ideal on a new case


I was looking at that case but someone suggested a different, less expensive, Thermaltake that also has three 200mm fans. I don't remember what the case name is.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I was looking at that case but someone suggested a different, less expensive, Thermaltake that also has three 200mm fans. I don't remember what the case name is.


Was it the Thermaltake Overseer?

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=c_00001803

That's got 3 200 mm fans.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I was looking at that case but someone suggested a different, less expensive, Thermaltake that also has three 200mm fans. I don't remember what the case name is.


Well, that $129.99 with free shipping from TT is a really good price. It's $190 new on newegg.....
I have decided against the in-win, despite it having a socket fan mount.
The reason, is that, for $99, the case has cheap plastic yellow drive clips, ugly grey-beige i/o wires, and a crappy filtration system....

It is now down between the Corsair Air 540, @ $119.99 with free shipping from Amazon,
Or the Level 10 GT for $129.99 with free shipping from TTbuy.

I have until Friday to decide.....


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Was it the Thermaltake Overseer?
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=c_00001803
> 
> That's got 3 200 mm fans.


Or The chaser?

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001719


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Or The chaser?
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001719


Probably that one. I remember that it had ColorShift fans.

I am waffling between several options:

1) a case with two or three 200mm or larger fans
2) going for full water cooling with large external radiators
3) making a custom case with a box fan as the cooler
4) going for full water and using a ducted box fan as the cooler

The 200mm fans from everyone other than Antec are sleeve bearing models. Sleeve bearings generally don't do well when mounted horizontally. That concerns me about these 200mm fan cases.

Noise is my first concern and budget is second. My third concern is ease of cleaning. I don't like trying to get dust out of coolers because even with compressed air it tends to stick. I'm not worried about looks and portability doesn't have to be great. Having to clean one large box fan and use a single furnace-type filter seems to be a lot better than trying to clean a lot of small fans, and the cost is lower.

I also want to have a fan behind the socket because people keep saying that that helps a lot.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Or The chaser?
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001719


I like the overall design of that one, and it's $105 refurbished with free shipping, but that permanent blue is not for me at all. I'd have to throw some red or black model paint over that or something.
I like the size, design, and fan layout though. Thanks for the suggestion!!

I'm digging the idea of a somewhat flashy case at this point, but nothing near as over the top as my Nemesis elite back in 06:











Optimus was sleeping on my desk, right up to the time Michael Bay wanted to make a movie...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Probably that one. I remember that it had ColorShift fans.
> 
> I am waffling between several options:
> 
> 1) a case with two or three 200mm or larger fans
> 2) going for full water cooling with large external radiators
> 3) making a custom case with a box fan as the cooler
> 4) going for full water and using a ducted box fan as the cooler
> 
> The 200mm fans from everyone other than Antec are sleeve bearing models. Sleeve bearings generally don't do well when mounted horizontally. That concerns me about these 200mm fan cases.
> 
> Noise is my first concern and budget is second. My third concern is ease of cleaning. I don't like trying to get dust out of coolers because even with compressed air it tends to stick. I'm not worried about looks and portability doesn't have to be great. Having to clean one large box fan and use a single furnace-type filter seems to be a lot better than trying to clean a lot of small fans, and the cost is lower.
> 
> I also want to have a fan behind the socket because people keep saying that that helps a lot.


I love 200mm fans , I strap them everywhere!




Noise? Thats what headphones are for... actually they aren't that loud..

Dust ... positive pressure keeps that out....

Which way you mount them? No idea I just stick em in , at a £10 ( tenner) a piece you cant go wrong!

Fan behind socket , yep you have to have one of those...



May I also recommend fans on the VRM's



And on the Northbridge, oh and on the southbridge and maybe a fan where the I/O shield should be and maybe.................sometimes I do get carried away when it comes to Fans...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Dust ... positive pressure keeps that out....


Is there any scientific proof of this? I've seen this debated quite a few times over the years but never any conclusive evidence.


----------



## miklkit

Do you have any filters on your case? If not, then it does not matter.

If you do have filters on your case, then try it both ways and see for yourself. Personally I have no case exhaust fans.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Is there any scientific proof of this? I've seen this debated quite a few times over the years but never any conclusive evidence.


Yes, I don't get much dust.. usually my fans used to be coated with it, I have a Haf 922 which is a dust bunny magnet, since pumping more air in than I have fans extracting the dust has gone right down, yes I still have to clean it but its every three or four months , not every two weeks.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I love 200mm fans , I strap them everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noise? Thats what headphones are for... actually they aren't that loud..
> 
> Dust ... positive pressure keeps that out....
> 
> Which way you mount them? No idea I just stick em in , at a £10 ( tenner) a piece you cant go wrong!
> 
> Fan behind socket , yep you have to have one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> May I also recommend fans on the VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> And on the Northbridge, oh and on the southbridge and maybe a fan where the I/O shield should be and maybe.................sometimes I do get carried away when it comes to Fans...


Ha! You don't like fans much do you? Lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Ha! You don't like fans much do you? Lol


I've only got 17 in my case, but that includes the power source and the H80i...............

I wasn't kidding about the southbridge or the I/O ...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> OCing CPU/NB does make a difference on the CPU-Memory communication, it's that way since the Phenom era... (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> 
> 
> On 15h CPUs the L3 caches operate at NB frequency.
> The L3 caches are extremely slow so every bit of extra clock will definitely help.
Click to expand...

IF you can get it stable..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Will the 8350 allow me to get an average framerate of 120 FPS or better in Dota 2 with maxed settings? (Full build in my signature)


Don't play Dota, but i average 120 fps + in HotS. I know its not the same game but slightly more demanding on your system,

TBH tho, if all you play is dota all you really need is a strong quad core. Strong dual would prolly still work but you wouldn't be able to do much in the background.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Dust ... positive pressure keeps that out....
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any scientific proof of this? I've seen this debated quite a few times over the years but never any conclusive evidence.
Click to expand...

saw a time lapse video somewhere gunna have to try and findit again. it was.. side by side by side of positive Pressure, neg pressure and, and neutral pressure in a smoke machine chamber.

the positive pressure one was the only one not to have buffer pockets of smoke that never moved just "vortexed" for lack of better explanation.

all cares were identical, same fan set ups with the pressure change based off fan voltage changes


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I've only got 17 in my case, but that includes the power source and the H80i...............
> 
> I wasn't kidding about the southbridge or the I/O ...


That's awesome! I am a big fan. Pun intended.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I was looking at that case but someone suggested a different, less expensive, Thermaltake that also has three 200mm fans. I don't remember what the case name is.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that $129.99 with free shipping from TT is a really good price. It's $190 new on newegg.....
> I have decided against the in-win, despite it having a socket fan mount.
> The reason, is that, for $99, the case has cheap plastic yellow drive clips, ugly grey-beige i/o wires, and a crappy filtration system....
> 
> It is now down between the Corsair Air 540, @ $119.99 with free shipping from Amazon,
> Or the Level 10 GT for $129.99 with free shipping from TTbuy.
> 
> I have until Friday to decide.....
Click to expand...

Save your money. Get a case labs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Dust ... positive pressure keeps that out....
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any scientific proof of this? I've seen this debated quite a few times over the years but never any conclusive evidence.
Click to expand...

There are tons. But even better. There is a reason big commercial buildings are designed to have 0.2 iwc ( inches of water column ) positive pressure. Neg pressure sucks in dust and leaves from out side to much you can't open doors.

Positive helps keep dust and leaves out to much and doors won't shut


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I appreciate the advise, but buying a case that cost as much as my two video cards seems









There are lot of good performing cases in the $100-150 range these days.
I'd love to have a case labs for sure, but I don't think they are going to impact my system to the level that dropping that money elsewhere would. If you've followed me on here much, you can see I ALWAYS look for value









BUT, as someone who tries to be objective, what case labs do you have in mind?


----------



## Mega Man

well what ever you like the best,

but you argue you dont want to pay this much for a case, i argue how many more will you buy before you get your "last case" and how much are you going to spend till you do ? i mean this case you want to buy is 110-130 the last case you had was?? i started paying 200 each case upgrade long time ago, finnally found a CL used on OCN and never look back, now i own m8, th10 and 2 s3s

personally i prefer the magnum double wides but the mercury series ( s8 for atx ) is a great one too


----------



## an65001

http://www.techpowerup.com/212311/msi-unleashes-990fxa-gaming-socket-am3-motherboard.html

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GAMING.html#hero-overview

new 990FX board from MSi


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/212311/msi-unleashes-990fxa-gaming-socket-am3-motherboard.html
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GAMING.html#hero-overview
> 
> new 990FX board from MSi


Lovely!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well what ever you like the best,
> 
> but you argue you dont want to pay this much for a case, i argue how many more will you buy before you get your "last case" and how much are you going to spend till you do ? i mean this case you want to buy is 110-130 the last case you had was?? i started paying 200 each case upgrade long time ago, finnally found a CL used on OCN and never look back, now i own m8, th10 and 2 s3s
> 
> personally i prefer the magnum double wides but the mercury series ( s8 for atx ) is a great one too


I see what you mean, but to be honest, I use cases for a long time.

The last case I bought was in 2005 and was an NZXT Nemesis Elite
The CoolerMaster Elite 430 I had after was a gift from my brother and it lasted 3 years through a build (and is in a closet right now, about to get put back into commition for my son, who needs more airflow), and then this Lian Li (made in 2006) was a gift from my brother last year, cause he just had it laying around.

I pretty much NEVER buy a new case, and this is the one time I am actually going to bite the bullet and do it.
The only reason is because this Lian Li has nowhere to mount a 240mm rad, so it's just sitting at the front of the case in the 5.25" bay section. It has no window, no ventilated areas, and very little options for adding fans and water cooling in general, because it's compartmentalized, and another problem is that it's BTX, which I am liking less and less.....

The more reviews I read and watch, the more the Corsair 540 seems to be runaway winner. Between the cooling performance, the looks, and ease of use, and the price, that case seems to be the best bet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/212311/msi-unleashes-990fxa-gaming-socket-am3-motherboard.html
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GAMING.html#hero-overview
> 
> new 990FX board from MSi


Nice man!

As soon as i can get my hands on it i will ditch my Sabertooth and get the MSI board.

I am so done with my Sabertooth..


----------



## y0bailey

Alright...win8.1 just crashed for the first time in forever. I am now re-evaluating my overclock, however I am fairly confident it was a fluke and not related to my overclock.

I am going to re-stability test my system and make sure I am not running into any errors.

What is everyone doing these days for stability testing?

IBT is something I haven't used, but the thought of just performing 30 runs and not 12 hours of Prime95 intrigues me. I have the 2.54 version.

Anyone else have anything besides IBT and Prime95 they like or find more reliable. It is getting hot here in North Carolina, so I don't want to have my computer spewing out heat all day stability testing.


----------



## miklkit

That MSI board appears to be a downgrade from the GD65. Time will tell.

Yeah, I bought a case in 2003, 2007, and 2013. This current case is starting to show some wear and tear so I'm starting to look at what is out there. The Case Labs case I would want would cost me ~$600. I could buy a nice video card for that! I like the Corsair line in general and the 540 best. What I really want is the 540 laid on its side tho.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> *That MSI board appears to be a downgrade from the GD65*. Time will tell.
> 
> Yeah, I bought a case in 2003, 2007, and 2013. This current case is starting to show some wear and tear so I'm starting to look at what is out there. The Case Labs case I would want would cost me ~$600. I could buy a nice video card for that! I like the Corsair line in general and the 540 best. What I really want is the 540 laid on its side tho.


I wouldn't look for it to dethrone the GD80 as an overclocker, but it has some nice features.

If the implementation of the audio boost is similar to what my Z87 Mpower has, It should be excellent. The Killer network chip also works quite well and is also something that the Mpower is equipped with (not sure that it will keep pace with the higher end Intel pci-e NIC's but I think its better than my other onboard chips).

Usb 3.1 -


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That MSI board appears to be a downgrade from the GD65. Time will tell.
> 
> Yeah, I bought a case in 2003, 2007, and 2013. This current case is starting to show some wear and tear so I'm starting to look at what is out there. The Case Labs case I would want would cost me ~$600. I could buy a nice video card for that! I like the Corsair line in general and the 540 best. What I really want is the 540 laid on its side tho.


Don't still my thunder man!! lol

I am ordering the 540 Friday, and also plan to lay it on it's side with the window to the top!!

There is plenty of room to mount a socket fan behind the board ont hat case, and the absense of drive bays and PSU in the window, accompanied by cable routing options, gives it one of the cleaning looks inside I have seen.

In a few weeks I am ordering white LED's, and some indipendently red sleeved extension cables for the PSU.
I am also painting my Tri-X fan shrouds red (waiting on return policy for the one refurbed card to end), and she should be looking SUPER clean after that.

I am thinking I may just be able to find 5GHz with this new case


----------



## RJ-Savage

Still a major issue though, the IPC and just all the lag/hitching and **** especially online/MMOs etc


----------



## mus1mus

This is my answer to these case talk.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Still a major issue though, the IPC and just all the lag/hitching and **** especially online/MMOs etc


What are you referring to?


----------



## RJ-Savage

with the 8320 here, WoW runs fine now...ESO having a bit of trouble with still...


----------



## mus1mus

On topic, if you guys walk into an E-chip from batch 1431, theyre not good.

Can do 300ish FSB. But can't get past 2600 CPU-NB.

And the memory controller likes it loose on the RAMs. Im not sure why it hates it tight!









Tops at 4.8 at 1.45V but is sooo damn hot!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> with the 8320 here, WoW runs fine now...ESO having a bit of trouble with still...


Plenty of people having issues with ESO fps drops , regardless of cpu.
http://forums.elderscrollsonline.com/de/discussion/118250/your-cpu-for-those-with-and-without-fps-issues

EDIT:
Just ran the new FF benchmark- pretty , but takes a while to run.
Maximum setting, 1920x1080 fullscreen 4.9ghz, stock 780ti. Loading from external drive.


Can be found here : http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/final-fantasy-xiv-heavensward-benchmark-download,3.html


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> On topic, if you guys walk into an E-chip from batch 1431, theyre not good.
> 
> Can do 300ish FSB. But can't get past 2600 CPU-NB.
> 
> And the memory controller likes it loose on the RAMs. Im not sure why it hates it tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tops at 4.8 at 1.45V but is sooo damn hot!


Mine is a 1433.... I have not tried pushing NB past 2600, but I do need 1.4v to make that work without "strange" things happening.
I seem be doing okay in regards to timings though. 10-11-10-30-40-1T @ 2133 seems fairly decent for my particular RAM sticks.
I do however, notice the chip is hot, but not sure if that is relative to this batch, since I was pretty much expecting hot with going to an FX-8 regardless.

I do recall seeing Johan and Cssorkin both mention that post 1429 chips seem to run very hot.
I am getting 4.8 on mine with 1.4v no problem, but after that I have to jump to 1.464v to get 4.9, and from there I am beyond my current cooling capabilities.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Mine is a 1433.... I have not tried pushing NB past 2600, but I do need 1.4v to make that work without "strange" things happening.
> I seem be doing okay in regards to timings though. 10-11-10-30-40-1T @ 2133 seems fairly decent for my particular RAM sticks.
> I do however, notice the chip is hot, but not sure if that is relative to this batch, since I was pretty much expecting hot with going to an FX-8 regardless.
> 
> I do recall seeing Johan and Cssorkin both mention that post 1429 chips seem to run very hot.
> I am getting 4.8 on mine with 1.4v no problem, but after that I have to jump to 1.464v to get 4.9, and from there I am beyond my current cooling capabilities.


Yep. I have seen a german site showing what batch 1433 can do. Demn me never picked that 8370 from the store. But I might







husssssh

my chip at 1.488 in comparison registers temps equivalent to my older chip at 1.6! The algorithm from these chips may have been over-reactingly tweaked!

Testing 4.9 now with Blend though. While shower cooling meself.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Plenty of people having issues with ESO fps drops , regardless of cpu.
> http://forums.elderscrollsonline.com/de/discussion/118250/your-cpu-for-those-with-and-without-fps-issues
> 
> EDIT:
> Just ran the new FF benchmark- pretty , but takes a while to run.
> Maximum setting, 1920x1080 fullscreen 4.9ghz, stock 780ti. Loading from external drive.
> 
> 
> Can be found here : http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/final-fantasy-xiv-heavensward-benchmark-download,3.html


OOOO....
Me likey new benchmarks!!

I am going to give this one a go tonight at 4.9 with 290's in Crossfire, will post up later!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Mine is a 1433.... I have not tried pushing NB past 2600, but I do need 1.4v to make that work without "strange" things happening.
> I seem be doing okay in regards to timings though. 10-11-10-30-40-1T @ 2133 seems fairly decent for my particular RAM sticks.
> I do however, notice the chip is hot, but not sure if that is relative to this batch, since I was pretty much expecting hot with going to an FX-8 regardless.
> 
> I do recall seeing Johan and Cssorkin both mention that post 1429 chips seem to run very hot.
> I am getting 4.8 on mine with 1.4v no problem, but after that I have to jump to 1.464v to get 4.9, and from there I am beyond my current cooling capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I have seen a german site showing what batch 1433 can do. Demn me never picked that 8370 from the store. But I might
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> husssssh
> 
> my chip at 1.488 in comparison registers temps equivalent to my older chip at 1.6! The algorithm from these chips may have been over-reactingly tweaked!
Click to expand...

Thermally brittle by comparison to my older batch's. I get shutdowns from heat spikes quite unexpectedly when running above 1.48 volts .

Found another bench
Keyshot - https://www.keyshot.com/try/


----------



## mus1mus

How are your clocks at 1.488?

I just did a quick Prime. My ambient temp hurt it further.


----------



## miklkit

I'm not stealing anything. My car is in the shop cleaning out my bank account. This old Silverstone/GD80 combo is it for the foreseeable future. But, higher clocks = better gaming and me wants that big 5. Had it then lost it.

Maybe I was lucky to end up with a 1420PGS 8370. It stresses at 1.52 and idles at 1.584 every day. Temp spikes in everyday use are in the 61-64C range.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How are your clocks at 1.488?
> 
> I just did a quick Prime. My ambient temp hurt it further. :


5.1 ghz cinebench and daily use stable, not sure where that would put me on prime 95.

Edit: good enough for a very short prime 95 at 5 ghz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 5.1 ghz cinebench and daily use stable, not sure where that would put me on prime 95.


That is actually pretty good. Mine would simply lock up at 5.0 and additional V's only adds struggle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm not stealing anything. My car is in the shop cleaning out my bank account. This old Silverstone/GD80 combo is it for the foreseeable future. But, higher clocks = better gaming and me wants that big 5. Had it then lost it.
> 
> Maybe I was lucky to end up with a 1420PGS 8370. It stresses at 1.52 and idles at 1.584 every day. Temp spikes in everyday use are in the 61-64C range.


That is purtty good. Considering it's on air cooling.

These new chips simply lack the temp resiliency of the older ones.

To produce 70C readings on my old chip, my water temp probably heats up by a little short of 10C. This one wont even need better fans as my exhaust doesn't even get warm up from idle to load!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'll let you know how far I can get on 1.488 tonight. That believe that is one of the landings my voltage drops to with a given BIOS setting, so I should be able to give you a real close number.


----------



## mus1mus

Orkin, didnt see your prime run. hmmm!

Makes me wonder I had a bad mount!

But hmm, I'll probably exchange this chip to an 8370E batch 1433


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Orkin, didnt see your prime run. hmmm!
> 
> Makes me wonder I had a bad mount!
> 
> But hmm, I'll probably exchange this chip to an 8370E batch 1433


Fwiw - That's on a 480mm radiator with a 380A 3/4 in OD tubing - 70F ambient temps AS 5 paste


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw - That's on a 480mm radiator with a 380A 3/4 in OD tubing - 70F ambient temps AS 5 paste


Still off by about 10 mathematically. Mines sitting on 30C ambientmaybe over.

And to have a 20C temp difference seems meh. 480+360 here. Hmmm


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw - That's on a 480mm radiator with a 380A 3/4 in OD tubing - 70F ambient temps AS 5 paste
> 
> 
> 
> Still off by about 10 mathematically. Mines sitting on 30C ambientmaybe over.
> 
> And to have a 20C temp difference seems meh. 480+360 here. Hmmm
Click to expand...

IBT at 5.1 ghz a while back,
http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/090d055f_5117complete.jpeg


----------



## warpuck

I was wondering why there was not much difference between running all cores at 5.0 Ghz and letting them run 4.7base / 5.0 turbo that is standard for a FX-9590, when doing actual gaming.

Then I seen this under the new MSI board announcement.

http://www.techpowerup.com/210960/amd-bets-on-directx-12-for-not-just-gpus-but-also-its-cpus.html.

I don't think I need to add more Ghz for gaming, But then I can be wrong ?

Possible all that will change with DX-12 and my R9 285s ?

My thanks to an65001 for posting about the new MSI USB 3.1 board


----------



## Agent Smith1984

If DX12 is even remotely close to the game chaning performance difference they are hyping it up to be, I'll be thrilled, cause I'm already "gettin' it done" on AMD hardware with DX11.....

Should be pretty exciting.

I'm chasing that 5G's stable club either way though....


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If DX12 is even remotely close to the game chaning performance difference they are hyping it up to be, I'll be thrilled, cause I'm already "gettin' it done" on AMD hardware with DX11.....
> 
> Should be pretty exciting.
> 
> I'm chasing that 5G's stable club either way though....


DX12 saves Bulldozer just in time for Zen









That's why I got a an 8320e over an 6300 or 6350. I don't plan on upgrading anything in my system until at least 2017 - and why I don't plan on going over 4.5 GHz unless I just want to mess around.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Still a major issue though, the IPC and just all the lag/hitching and **** especially online/MMOs etc


funny, my rig has no issue playing STO at 1440 and streaming at 1080/60 (at the same time i might add)

and PS lag and hitching isn't your computer its your network or the game server network.

so tell me again how this is a major issue?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I don't think Piledriver ever needed saving to begin with.... these chips do just fine...

Intel owners (not all, just that certain "type," you know who they are, not sure if they do though) seem to have the impression that AMD CPU owners all bought their chips for one of two reasons:

1.) Oh lode' chile, weez too po' to buy Intel, weez just gone get dis cheep AMD CPU and cross our fingers for mo' than 10 FPS.
2.) I am too stupid to have researched the IPC performance differences between AMD and Intel and bought the FX chip cause it had the most cores and highest MHz available, but was drastically cheaper than the Intel offering for some unknown reason that I care not look into.










Both are false perspectives for 99% of the AMD owners, at least the ones I associate with...

We all know what we have.
We all know why we bought it.
We all know where it falls short, and where it does well.
We are all capable of running games with more than satisfactory results, and with enough GPU power, it normally never matters anyways.

I can see my FX-8300 serving me quite well for the next 2-3 years easily.
My 290s in crossfire should be good for 1-2 more years as long as DX12 delivers on it's ability to stack VRAM.

If DX12 saturates the market fairly quickly (and I would think so, with devs needing to squeeze more power out of that lackluster console hardware) Then I may even get a few more years than that even!


----------



## Mike The Owl

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/carrizo-coming-soon,29055.html

"Carrizo will use the current AMD AM3+ CPU socket so that a new motherboard won't be needed. Hopefully, the performance increases and greater power efficiency that typically comes with new CPU cores will be enough to attract new customers and get people to upgrade from the older AMD FX CPUs that launched three years ago."

Carrizo looks like it will be using AM3+ socket so we will be able to upgrade?

Or will we need a new mono.

What do you guys think?


----------



## superstition222

Carrizo will be APUs.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/carrizo-coming-soon,29055.html
> 
> "Carrizo will use the current AMD AM3+ CPU socket so that a new motherboard won't be needed. Hopefully, the performance increases and greater power efficiency that typically comes with new CPU cores will be enough to attract new customers and get people to upgrade from the older AMD FX CPUs that launched three years ago."
> 
> Carrizo looks like it will be using AM3+ socket so we will be able to upgrade?
> 
> Or will we need a new mono.
> 
> What do you guys think?


That is clearly a false statemen as the new roadmaps show mobile only for corrizo


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is clearly a false statemen as the new roadmaps show mobile only for corrizo


I thought it would be to good to be true. Zen will need a AM4 board so looks like a wait till next year to see if I upgrade to it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I thought it would be to good to be true. Zen will need a AM4 board so looks like a wait till next year to see if I upgrade to it.


yeah pretty much but am4 will support both cpu and apu but only the apus will have ddr3and4 support which means finding goood boards will be interesting


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> That is clearly a false statemen as the new roadmaps show mobile only for corrizo
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it would be to good to be true. Zen will need a AM4 board so looks like a wait till next year to see if I upgrade to it.
Click to expand...

According to the leaked road map it will use fm3 or fm3+ Idr which but Yea one platform for apu and 8 cores from now on it looks like


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Plenty of people having issues with ESO fps drops , regardless of cpu.
> http://forums.elderscrollsonline.com/de/discussion/118250/your-cpu-for-those-with-and-without-fps-issues
> 
> EDIT:
> Just ran the new FF benchmark- pretty , but takes a while to run.
> Maximum setting, 1920x1080 fullscreen 4.9ghz, stock 780ti. Loading from external drive.
> 
> 
> Can be found here : http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/final-fantasy-xiv-heavensward-benchmark-download,3.html


Yeah I know, I'm about try again though.

Wow...yeah something wasn't right...I said F it/whack everything and clean install windows 8..yeah... been going about that all night...
and back to raid 0 hdd's...wow yeah...I'm at 4.7ghz right now somehow I have no idea how/why I'm in now at 1.4v vcore... couldn't do that before....not even close, not sure whats going on here... still downloading everything but yeah it feels like lightning now.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I don't think Piledriver ever needed saving to begin with.... these chips do just fine...
> 
> Intel owners (not all, just that certain "type," you know who they are, not sure if they do though) seem to have the impression that AMD CPU owners all bought their chips for one of two reasons:
> 
> 1.) Oh lode' chile, weez too po' to buy Intel, weez just gone get dis cheep AMD CPU and cross our fingers for mo' than 10 FPS.
> 2.) I am too stupid to have researched the IPC performance differences between AMD and Intel and bought the FX chip cause it had the most cores and highest MHz available, but was drastically cheaper than the Intel offering for some unknown reason that I care not look into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are false perspectives for 99% of the AMD owners, at least the ones I associate with...
> 
> We all know what we have.
> We all know why we bought it.
> We all know where it falls short, and where it does well.
> We are all capable of running games with more than satisfactory results, and with enough GPU power, it normally never matters anyways.


You said it perfectly!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Looks like I will have to wait till 2016 for a new FX chip, and I'll need a new Mobo... wonder if they will do a new AM4 saberkitty?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Looks like I will have to wait till 2016 for a new FX chip, and I'll need a new Mobo... wonder if they will do a new AM4 saberkitty?


As far as im concerned its well worth the wait and its a day 1 buy for me









Just need to get a better loop together in the mean time


----------



## warpuck

I don't know

http://links.em.experience.amd.com/servlet/MailView?ms=MjI2MDQwMTkS1&r=MTAxMDE3NTYxMzEyS0&j=NTYwNTQ4NzUxS0&mt=1&rt=0

Even after looking at this I still don't know.

I think the 6ers are going all be APUs of some sort ?

Maybe some will be AM3+ & the rest some FM # ?

The real question will I want to abandon my 8 core Piledrivers ?

I did not go for intel because 30% more performance at 90% more cost was not needed.


----------



## warpuck

http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/amd-unveils-new-7000-series-apus-and-new-radeon-graphics-products-for-oem-pcs-nasdaq-amd-2017237.htm?hootPostID=49606828d09a8d40172b513436c96f16

I still don't know and I think these are mobile chips ?


----------



## Mike The Owl

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/205086-amd-details-zen-k12-cpu-cores-confirms-next-gen-memory-support

"Zen is supposed to finally change that. The new chip will supposedly improve IPC by a whopping 40% while adopting FinFETs (meaning it's built on 14/16nm processes). Without clock speed targets, we can't make an absolute comparison against current AMD chips, but the potential for improvements on this front has always been huge."

So will it overclock...its no good if it doesnt. Still a 40% improvement and maybe a 25% overclock might make it a monster.


----------



## RJ-Savage

No idea whats going on...yeah running 4.7ghz now at way lower vcore now 1.43v like etc...whats going on...Everythings running better too...logged into all games they don't miss a beat hardly now...ESO runs ridiculously better...still can't maintain constant frames/drops in populated areas though hardly...this is with everything maxed too, just wow windows was corrupted or something, I don't know...


----------



## an65001

Zen is a 40% IPC improvement from Excavator, which is a 20% IPC improvement from Piledriver.
This means Zen has roughly 60% more IPC than Piledriver.


----------



## Mega Man

Not quite. It will be more actually

You can't add percents like that.


----------



## 3DVu

Just asking this here: is the MSI GD-65 any good for 5+ GHz OC? It has a really good offer compared to the SABERTOOTH, and since I can easily sell my M5A97, I could buy this if it's any good, since I heard good things from the GD-80


----------



## Xylonjay

[quote name="warpuck" url="/t/1318995/official-

The real question will I want to abandon my 8 core Piledrivers ?

I did not go for intel because 30% more performance at 90% more cost was not needed.[/quote]

Exactly. My money is best spent elsewhere.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Just asking this here: is the MSI GD-65 any good for 5+ GHz OC? It has a really good offer compared to the SABERTOOTH, and since I can easily sell my M5A97, I could buy this if it's any good, since I heard good things from the GD-80


4.7 ghz prime stable is about the best the GD 65 would do with a very good supporting cast. GD -80 will run daily tasks at 5 ghz and do so with slightly less quality cooling than the ASUS's , but it takes more finesse. Also the ASUS boards have safety's built into them that will save themselves in the event of overheating/overvolting , the GD-80 relies on the operator to know just how far you can push it.

If you want the best chance to hit 5ghz prime stable safely, the Asus CHV-Z or Sabertooth are the most practical choice for most people.

I've ran the GD-80 at 5 ghz for daily use now for over 2 years, gaming etc and it has had no problems at all. If you have an e-series or low VID chip, these boards are very well suited for them. I've gotten the highest validations on the GD-80 of any of my AM3+ boards. However if you have fantastic cpu cooling the CHV-Z's will do better at long duration stress tests at 5 ghz +,where it's LLC function will compensate for electrical inefficiency caused by heat.

Meanwhile I've had to RMA all but one of the CHV-Z's I have had (4). Silly things such as broken traces, bios asshattery, and one had a direct short somewhere on the board.

I like the GD-80 best, but it's not for everyone.

A good alternative for the money would have been the Gigabyte 990FXA ud5 for $119 after rebate at the egg the last couple of days.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4.7 ghz prime stable is about the best the GD 65 would do with a very good supporting cast. GD -80 will run daily tasks at 5 ghz and do so with slightly less quality cooling than the ASUS's , but it takes more finesse. Also the ASUS boards have safety's built into them that will save themselves in the event of overheating/overvolting , the GD-80 relies on the operator to know just how far you can push it.
> 
> If you want the best chance to hit 5ghz prime stable safely, the Asus CHV-Z or Sabertooth are the most practical choice for most people.
> 
> I've ran the GD-80 at 5 ghz for daily use now for over 2 years, gaming etc and it has had no problems at all. If you have an e-series or low VID chip, these boards are very well suited for them. I've gotten the highest validations on the GD-80 of any of my AM3+ boards. However if you have fantastic cpu cooling the CHV-Z's will do better at long duration stress tests at 5 ghz +,where it's LLC function will compensate for electrical inefficiency caused by heat.
> 
> Meanwhile I've had to RMA all but one of the CHV-Z's I have had (4). Silly things such as broken traces, bios asshattery, and one had a direct short somewhere on the board.
> 
> I like the GD-80 best, but it's not for everyone.
> 
> A good alternative for the money would have been the Gigabyte 990FXA ud5 for $119 after rebate at the egg the last couple of days.


I am not planning on buying a €160+ AM3+ Board, I was thinking about the GD-65 because it costs €115, and I can easily sell my M5A97 EVO R2 for about €100


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> I am not planning on buying a €160+ AM3+ Board, I was thinking about the GD-65 because it costs €115, and I can easily sell my M5A97 EVO R2 for about €100


Also, my chip COULD do 5.1 GHz at about 1.51 V, if it wasn't for the M5A97 EVO R2

EDIT: sorry for double post. I hate android.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> Also, my chip COULD do 5.1 GHz at about 1.51 V, if it wasn't for the M5A97 EVO R2
> 
> EDIT: sorry for double post. I hate android.


That's a little bit of a bold statement without verifying it in a better board.... no offence of course.
I myself, have personally verified my own stability at 4.9GHz with 1.464v, and am almost positive it will do over 5GHz with more voltage on a better board, but I don't have a Sabertooth laying around to prove those claims.

It the war against heat and power, I can only speculate that my chip will do over 5GHz
I too, decided against spending a lot on a motherboard, and I will likely never reach 5GHz daily stable because of that.
I was happy with 4.9GHz for the meesly $76 I spent on my board though....


----------



## mus1mus

5GHz Stable = A good Chip + A good Board + A good Cooling + A good Know-how.

Take one off, and the conditiins are not met.


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5GHz Stable = A good Chip + A good Board + A good Cooling + A good Know-how.
> 
> Take one off, and the conditiins are not met.


That's a well-known thing, that is why I was asking if the GD65 is any better than the m5a97 evo r2 for overclocking at 4.9+ GHz


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5GHz Stable = A good Chip + A good Board + A good Cooling + A good Know-how.
> 
> Take one off, and the conditiins are not met.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5GHz Stable = A good Chip + A good Board + A good Cooling + A good Know-how.
> 
> Take one off, and the conditiins are not met.


+1 to this ^


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> [quote name="warpuck" url="/t/1318995/official-
> 
> The real question will I want to abandon my 8 core Piledrivers ?
> 
> I did not go for intel because 30% more performance at 90% more cost was not needed.


Exactly. My money is best spent elsewhere.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Looks like I will have to wait till 2016 for a new FX chip, and I'll need a new Mobo... wonder if they will do a new AM4 saberkitty?


As far as im concerned its well worth the wait and its a day 1 buy for me









Just need to get a better loop together

Everybody has different needs and wants, me personally i could do with the extra CPU power and besides......i want to do a direct comparison between Zen, Steamroller (Kaveri) and Piledriver for myself.

And now the waiting game begins!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 5GHz Stable = A good Chip + A good Board + A good Cooling + A good Know-how.
> 
> Take one off, and the conditiins are not met.
Click to expand...

^ QFT


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> That's a well-known thing, that is why I was asking if the GD65 is any better than the m5a97 evo r2 for overclocking at 4.9+ GHz


4.9 GHz is hard even with top-tier components. Factoring in that you don't have a custom loop it would be fairly difficult even with a board like a Sabertooth R2. Johan could tell you all you want to know.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 4.9 GHz is hard even with top-tier components. Factoring in that you don't have a custom loop it would be fairly difficult even with a board like a Sabertooth R2. Johan could tell you all you want to know.


Actually, i see 4.9 a lot, and after a vrm and socket fan, it came pretty easily. I attribute that to my chip and cooler, cause my motherboard is a very budget minded board. Again, these low leakage chips seem to be landing on 4.8 and 9 commonly though, and i guess it helps i been doing this for a long time...


----------



## Xylonjay

So I've run into a bit of a problem. Yesterday, I upgraded my PSU from a 5 year old OCZ StealthXStream 600w to an OCZ ModXStream 700w and have seen my temps jump about 10-15℃ without having changed any thing other than the PSU.

I pulled my aircooler and reapplied new TIM (Arctic Silver 5) and it did not change.

I am stumped as to how replacing the power supply would do this. I tried dropping LLC from Ultra High to High and that didn't help as I failed stress testing after about a minute. I tried lowering cpu volts a little and failed stress testing. I don't want to lose my 4.6 overclock or switch back to my old psu but might not have va choice.

Any input would be awesome and thanks!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 4.9 GHz is hard even with top-tier components. Factoring in that you don't have a custom loop it would be fairly difficult even with a board like a Sabertooth R2. Johan could tell you all you want to know.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Actually, i see 4.9 a lot, and after a vrm and socket fan, it came pretty easily. I attribute that to my chip and cooler, cause my motherboard is a very budget minded board. Again, these low leakage chips seem to be landing on 4.8 and 9 commonly though, and i guess it helps i been doing this for a long time...
Click to expand...

With the advent of these E-Chips, things got a bit easier even for air coolers. But 5.0 JugaHurtz









Although, I should note that most people who have reached far beyond 4.8 were already in-the-know of these chips. With the exception of those who switched from a Thuban, maybe, that knows what they are doing.

Starters still encounter difficulties.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> So I've run into a bit of a problem. Yesterday, I upgraded my PSU from a 5 year old OCZ StealthXStream 600w to an OCZ ModXStream 700w and have seen my temps jump about 10-15℃ without having changed any thing other than the PSU.
> 
> I pulled my aircooler and reapplied new TIM (Arctic Silver 5) and it did not change.
> 
> I am stumped as to how replacing the power supply would do this. I tried dropping LLC from Ultra High to High and that didn't help as I failed stress testing after about a minute. I tried lowering cpu volts a little and failed stress testing. I don't want to lose my 4.6 overclock or switch back to my old psu but might not have va choice.
> 
> Any input would be awesome and thanks!!


I don't mean to insult you , but the truth is those are pretty awful power supplies







, if you can return the modxstream I would certainly consider doing so.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't mean to insult you , but the truth is those are pretty awful power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you can return the modxstream I would certainly consider doing so.


I would if I could. I bought it from someone on craigslist. I thought it would be a decent psu since the StealthXStream that I had been using until yesterday was rock solid over the last five years. Infact it didn't need to be replaced, it was getting old though and I just found what I thought was a good deal on the ModXStream. I read a handful of reviews from various places and they were mixed. Lots of people liked it and lots of people did not. I also read the review on hardwaresecrets and they said it was a good psu so I went for it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't mean to insult you , but the truth is those are pretty awful power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you can return the modxstream I would certainly consider doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I could. I bought it from someone on craigslist. I thought it would be a decent psu since the StealthXStream that I had been using until yesterday was rock solid over the last five years. Infact it didn't need to be replaced, it was getting old though and I just found what I thought was a good deal on the ModXStream. I read a handful of reviews from various places and they were mixed. Lots of people liked it and lots of people did not. I also read the review on hardwaresecrets and they said it was a good psu so I went for it.
Click to expand...

I had 2 steath streams that died shortly after their third birthday, one did so quite spectacularly as it shot sparks out of the rear and caught on fire. I don't think I will ever trust OCZ psu's again.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516920/why-you-should-not-buy-an-ocz-modxstream-pro


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had 2 steath streams that died shortly after their third birthday, one did so quite spectacularly as it shot sparks out of the rear and caught on fire. I don't think I will ever trust OCZ psu's again.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516920/why-you-should-not-buy-an-ocz-modxstream-pro


We'll, I figured it out. It was such a simple mistake. I inadvertently had my push/pull fans on my EVO reversed so they were both pushing air away from the cooler and not through it. My temps are back to normal finally. I will look into replacing the ModXStream next.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> We'll, I figured it out. It was such a simple mistake. I inadvertently had my push/pull fans on my EVO reversed so they were both pushing air away from the cooler and not through it. My temps are back to normal finally. I will look into replacing the ModXStream next.


rofl...at least you weren't going crazy changing out parts







...and it could've been worse they could've been both blowing inward


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> rofl...at least you weren't going crazy changing out parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it could've been worse they could've been both blowing inward


LOL Yeah, I'm glad I didn't start throwing parts at it either. I seriously considered tearing it down and throwing my old psu back in. I'm really glad I narrowed it down quickly last night before it went on for much longer. The give away was when I noticed the little arrow indicator on the side of my push fan moving away from the cooler and not towards it. Then it hit me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> LOL Yeah, I'm glad I didn't start throwing parts at it either. I seriously considered tearing it down and throwing my old psu back in. I'm really glad I narrowed it down quickly last night before it went on for much longer. The give away was when I noticed the little arrow indicator on the side of my push fan moving away from the cooler and not towards it. Then it hit me.


people have damaged cpus by having fans the opposite and convection cooking the cpu







but once again this comes from people who can not recognize problems....and don't bother tiki figure or why the pc is shutting down and freezing every time they use it


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> people have damaged cpus by having fans the opposite and convection cooking the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but once again this comes from people who can not recognize problems....and don't bother tiki figure or why the pc is shutting down and freezing every time they use it


Yeah, I'm pretty sure my CPU would have been thoroughly cooked if I wouldn't have performed any troubleshooting last night. I troubleshoot PC's all day at work, I wasn't about to let a little temperature fluctuation beat me last night, lol









I'll tell ya, It was such a relief to get it straightened out before calling it a day. I slept much better knowing that all was good.


----------



## miklkit

You changed your avatar!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm a sucker for pretty girls....

SO.... I am throwing my entire rig into this little case here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146198

Getting these cable extensions here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B46XKHY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B46XJPW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

And these lights:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H34FPZG/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

The whole thing for case, cables, and lights will be $140....
I am also removing my tri-x fan shrouds, painting them metallic red to match my motherboard heatsinks, and applying fresh mx-4
The entire project will set me back around $150, but it should look show quality when I am done









I'll have much better airflow than I do now, and I'll have something that looks really good in the living room.
That case is such a good deal in my opinion... it's one of the cleanest, sleakest cases I have seen, and at $70, you can't go wrong.

All I have to do, it drill some well placed 1/4" holes on the back door behind the socket, and slap a magnetic filter over that.....

I use a very low profile 120mm behind my socket right now, and it actually fits between the mobo tray and the door.
With this new case, the socket area is vastly exposed, so it should be a much easier mod than it was for my current case, which had no opening at all behind the motherboard.

I'll post up pics when I get this built, but it should look something like this:


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You changed your avatar!
> 
> Sellout.


There, I fixed it, lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm a sucker for pretty girls....
> 
> SO.... I am throwing my entire rig into this little case here:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146198
> 
> Getting these cable extensions here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B46XKHY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B46XJPW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> And these lights:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H34FPZG/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> The whole thing for case, cables, and lights will be $140....
> I am also removing my tri-x fan shrouds, painting them metallic red to match my motherboard heatsinks, and applying fresh mx-4
> The entire project will set me back around $150, but it should look show quality when I am done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have much better airflow than I do now, and I'll have something that looks really good in the living room.
> That case is such a good deal in my opinion... it's one of the cleanest, sleakest cases I have seen, and at $70, you can't go wrong.
> 
> All I have to do, it drill some well placed 1/4" holes on the back door behind the socket, and slap a magnetic filter over that.....
> 
> I use a very low profile 120mm behind my socket right now, and it actually fits between the mobo tray and the door.
> With this new case, the socket area is vastly exposed, so it should be a much easier mod than it was for my current case, which had no opening at all behind the motherboard.
> 
> I'll post up pics when I get this built, but it should look something like this:


That is a good case indeed. Built my friend an i5 in that case. He loved it. We loved it.

Sturdy metals, clean looks, roomy. But only supports a 240 rad. Meh!

Been priming at 4.9 at 1.488. Demn! This thing is hot! Stable though. And finally persuaded him to like it tight!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is a good case indeed. Built my friend an i5 in that case. He loved it. We loved it.
> 
> Sturdy metals, clean looks, roomy. But only supports a 240 rad. Meh!
> 
> Been priming at 4.9 at 1.488. Demn! This thing is hot! Stable though. And finally persuaded him to like it tight!


Glad to hear the good feedback on the case from someone I actually associate with.








The 240mm rad support is probably the biggest downfall, but given I am happy with my 240mm rad, I am good with it.
I found that, even 10 years ago, NZXT was making industry leading cases, in terms of their build quality.

I know it won't be the tank my Lian Li is, or a Case Labs, etc, but for the money, NZXT has always brought good stuff to the table.
Most of the Corsair and Thermaltake cases I check out at Tiger Direct's local store the other day, were all very flimsy feeling in regards to their side panels and front bay grills.
I just don't want to step down to a cheap feeling case, and from what I have read, nothing feels cheap with the S340 at all....

I am 100% confident I'll maintain my 4.9GHz or even better once I get into the new case, since my radiator will be able to breathe fresh air finally!

Good news on your overclock BTW!! Glad he is finally liking it
"tight"


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah man. The sturdyness of the case surprised me. It wad on sale when we got it.

Though, I still feel the finesse on the thing is superb. Enough to make you cry leaving a scratch on it!.

2080 RAM at 8-8-9-24 with a trfc of 110.









Temps suck though! I might exchange this from the store!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah man. The sturdyness of the case surprised me. It wad on sale when we got it.
> 
> Though, I still feel the finesse on the thing is superb. Enough to make you cry leaving a scratch on it!.
> 
> 2080 RAM at 8-8-9-24 with a trfc of 110.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps suck though! I might exchange this from the store!


That's some nice RAM settings!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That's some nice RAM settings!


tight....very right...makes me want to throw my ram in the trash lol


----------



## StrongForce

I want to lap my CPU and perhaps my heatsink too, to gain a few degrees, I bought some paper but the max I found was p800, is it enough ? Also I read that for the heatsink, 600 was max recommended, as anything higher would give worse performance (that sound's weird.. I guess the thermal paste need to "breath" too..)


----------



## hawker-gb

Industrial scale quality with paper and hand can (will) lead to disaster if you are not extremely skilled.

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I want to lap my CPU and perhaps my heatsink too, to gain a few degrees, I bought some paper but the max I found was p800, is it enough ? Also I read that for the heatsink, 600 was max recommended, as anything higher would give worse performance (that sound's weird.. I guess the thermal paste need to "breath" too..)


most people start with 2 or 400 then 800 then 1000 then 2000 then 4000 if you want that mirror finish...I would check to see how they mate first and ensure you won't be wasting your time for similar result


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> most people start with 2 or 400 then 800 then 1000 then 2000 then 4000 if you want that mirror finish...*I would check to see how they mate first and ensure you won't be wasting your time for similar result*


Sooo true!

For the finish, anything north of grit 1500 is for them looks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I want to lap my CPU and perhaps my heatsink too, to gain a few degrees, I bought some paper but the max I found was p800, is it enough ? Also I read that for the heatsink, 600 was max recommended, as anything higher would give worse performance (that sound's weird.. I guess the thermal paste need to "breath" too..)


You will need the original blister to protect the pins and to hold on to.

You can find higher grits everywhere.

Update:

1.5 Vcore with 1.27 CPU-NB proves to be cooler than 1.488 VCore with 1.375 CPU-NB!

Guess I should stick with 2400 CPU-NB.


----------



## StrongForce

Thanks guys, well i'll try 800 for now I think, and my dad have some used 800 and he claims it's worth pretty much 1200 or so now.. do I use oil or dry ?? olive oil ? LOL

What you mean how they mate ??

Regarding safety I think I'm good I'm pretty confident in what I'm doing, have experience with polish before, but nothing like that though.. however my concern is for the ND14.. I think due to the weight of the thing it would be a bit problematic to move that rather than the paper.. so I might leave it for now, but tips would be welcome, also, I remember there were some marks on the D14

EDIT: If I end up really breaking it I guess I'll buy a fx 6300 until Skylake







but let's hope no ahha, also.. I hope I kept that CPU plastic cover.. a soft paper wouldnt do the trick I guess ?


----------



## miklkit

Since it seems that most CPUs are low in the center and high on the edges lapping the CPU is the logical place to start. The two I lapped are like that.

I haven't lapped this one as it is giving good temps with ICDiamond tim.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Does anyone have any actual data showing the before and after lap results?
I just can't see it being worth more than 1-2c.
I guess you if you are running at 69c @ 5GHz that 2c is invaluable, but most people hitting the 5.0 mark, are running cooling that has got them in the 50's or low 60's to pull that off anyways.


----------



## StrongForce

Ah I see, yea

Well I can give you the data







I'm currently at 69.8° Max in prime 95 for 10mn, but I suspect there is a bit of dust on the heatsink aswell.. so the result won't be 100% correct.

CPU is at 4558 had to reduce it due to high temps (again..) it's why I decided to lap it ! I'm hoping to see a nice bump, like I said the ND14 is old and there are some marks on it so I might do a "quick" pass on it with 400, I guess "circling" only !

EDIT: 70.8 max after half an hour.. will try now.. wish me luck







if you don't see me post in a couple hours I did something horribly wrong







also.. will use olive oil I saw a video of a guy using water it looked bad


----------



## mus1mus

Linear! While turning to another side every few passes. There are youtube vudeos for ya ti check


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ah I see, yea
> 
> Well I can give you the data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently at 69.8° Max in prime 95 for 10mn, but I suspect there is a bit of dust on the heatsink aswell.. so the result won't be 100% correct.
> 
> CPU is at 4558 had to reduce it due to high temps (again..) it's why I decided to lap it ! I'm hoping to see a nice bump, like I said the ND14 is old and there are some marks on it so I might do a "quick" pass on it with 400, I guess "circling" only !
> 
> EDIT: 70.8 max after half an hour.. will try now.. wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't see me post in a couple hours I did something horribly wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also.. will use olive oil I saw a video of a guy using water it looked bad


The reason he used waTer is be caused the paper is designed to be cleaned using water, that's why it's called wet and dry, olive oil will act as a lubricant stopping the cutting power of the wet and dry paper, for final polishing try a polishing compound ans a sheet of glass.


----------



## staticmowry

Hey guys just wanted to ask quick question. I have the 8320 fx series oc'd to 4.1ghz turbo and overdrive disabled. I ran a New occt test to just check the stability and it reached a max temp of 61°C on a 2hour test. I have a liquid cooling unit The raijintek triton and it typically idles around 28-30°. And this a fairly warm room in the house with it being summer. Are those temps safe is all I want to know while under occt test?


----------



## StrongForce

Ahh ok, I seen a guy do linear in just one side but i thought to myself that if i were to do that I'd keep changing side.

Ok there was quite a bit of dust on the heatsink, so I cleaned it, for the science, for YOU GUYS









now the cores are at 64.9° after 30mn+ prime95.. ambiant room temp = 23

so we're talking about a 5° difference for a bit of dust, not negligible ! and the ambiant temp room might have been 24, I have my windows wide open..

Ok so CPU lapping here I come..

I'm a bit anxious because I don't have the CPU cover though.. but I guess some soft tissue and handling it carefully will do the trick mmh..

Oh so you're telling me I should not use oil at all or ? bit confused, I don't wanna breath aluminium and copper particles, I guess I'll do water..

@staticmowry you got pleenty of room man, do post your full config in your signature with the little app of the forum, it will help

According to AMD with AMD overdrive the thermal limit for the cores is 70°, you can download this software to check for yourself, good luck !


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm a bit anxious because I don't have the CPU cover though.. but I guess some soft tissue and handling it carefully will do the trick mmh..


Find a piece of styrofoam, that should work to protect your pins:thumb:


----------



## StrongForce

Thanks for the tip buddy, actually that's an awesome idea..I have some of those foam tiny parts from a shipment, that will do the trick


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Thanks for the tip buddy, actually that's an awesome idea..I have some of those foam tiny parts from a shipment, that will do the trick


Hey, no problem. I love to help when I can!


----------



## StrongForce

Ok I haven't broken the CPU (lol) but after some testing I'am quite disapointed, I have now worse performance lol believe it or not 66.6° max after like 10 mn prime95, this thing is possessed, anyone got holy water or something?

Joke aside, I may have put too much thermal paste.. or maybe it needs to dry a little, we'll see in a few days, I will also get thiner grain paper my uncle owns a garage he should be able to get me some


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Actually, i see 4.9 a lot, and after a vrm and socket fan, it came pretty easily. I attribute that to my chip and cooler, cause my motherboard is a very budget minded board. Again, these low leakage chips seem to be landing on 4.8 and 9 commonly though, and i guess it helps i been doing this for a long time...


Most people are missing a good board, good case airflow, a good cooler. But they have an eight core. The people who have all the right parts, or know how to adapt like you hit numbers like 4.9. Plus summer is upon us. At least near NYC like me. 90 Fahrenheit today. Not like Parris Island mind you lol!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ok I haven't broken the CPU (lol) but after some testing I'am quite disapointed, I have now worse performance lol believe it or not 66.6° max after like 10 mn prime95, this thing is possessed, anyone got holy water or something?
> 
> Joke aside, I may have put too much thermal paste.. or maybe it needs to dry a little, we'll see in a few days, I will also get thiner grain paper my uncle owns a garage he should be able to get me some


What TIM are you using? Finer surfaces "need" thinner smoother TIM.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I want to lap my CPU and perhaps my heatsink too, to gain a few degrees, I bought some paper but the max I found was p800, is it enough ? Also I read that for the heatsink, 600 was max recommended, as anything higher would give worse performance (that sound's weird.. I guess the thermal paste need to "breath" too..)


It is not really enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Industrial scale quality with paper and hand can (will) lead to disaster if you are not extremely skilled.
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


Ya No. Taping the paper to a piece of glass is not hard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Since it seems that most CPUs are low in the center and high on the edges lapping the CPU is the logical place to start. The two I lapped are like that.
> 
> I haven't lapped this one as it is giving good temps with ICDiamond tim.


And some heatsinks are shaped accordingly
One such example is the new swiftech apogee xl ( or w.e. the new blocks name is )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm a bit anxious because I don't have the CPU cover though.. but I guess some soft tissue and handling it carefully will do the trick mmh..
> 
> 
> 
> Find a piece of styrofoam, that should work to protect your pins:thumb:
Click to expand...

Please dont. Most (not all) Styrofoam will conduct static electricity. .. which is bad


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It is not really enough
> Ya No. Taping the paper to a piece of glass is not hard
> And some heatsinks are shaped accordingly
> One such example is the new swiftech apogee xl ( or w.e. the new blocks name is )
> Please dont. Most (not all) Styrofoam will conduct static electricity. .. which is bad


I should have been a little clearer when making that statement. I was actually referring to plastifoam (the gray kind) and not Styrofoam(the white kind).


----------



## StrongForce

What you mean TIM ? I'm confused lol

Ah ok I will just keep it like that then not bother change paste yet until I have some 1200 or more what should i get ? I read somewhere above 1500 it's useless.

At least I did most of the work, took a bit of time to get to get to the copper entirely, also I will try to find a piece of flat glass :O I did on some wood but like industrial with plastic coating not really a random plank, also did try on a hard styrofoam piece that was nice too

Also i will take a picture of the paste to compare when I remove it.. but theorically it should be that that give me higher temp


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What you mean TIM ? I'm confused lol
> 
> Ah ok I will just keep it like that then not bother change paste yet until I have some 1200 or more what should i get ? I read somewhere above 1500 it's useless.
> 
> At least I did most of the work, took a bit of time to get to get to the copper entirely, also I will try to find a piece of flat glass :O I did on some wood but like industrial with plastic coating not really a random plank, also did try on a hard styrofoam piece that was nice too
> 
> Also i will take a picture of the paste to compare when I remove it.. but theorically it should be that that give me higher temp


Thermal Interface Material


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Thermal Interface Material


Ohh that's the technical term.. thank you, I used Prolimatech Pk-3, was one of the best in the reviews I saw with the Tuniq tx 3 or something, but I couldn't get my hands on that brand unfortunatly.. hard to find in europe.

it doesn't seem bad but I'm curious about if the effect really last, and I seem to have very irregular temps even when I put a little bit..


----------



## miklkit

The Silver Arrow has a flat mirror finish base and works best with a lapped CPU. With those smooth flat surfaces a thinner TIM works best IMO.

The Silverstone HE01 has a slightly concave non mirror finish and works well with this unlapped CPU and thick ICDiamond TIM. Do NOT use ICDiamond on a lapped CPU as it can scratch the surface. Plus it won't cool as well.

The Noctua D14 has a non mirror finish while the D15 does have a mirror finish. Different TIM gives different results on them.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I still want to see lap temp data.....
I think either stock, or pop the top off... Which is obviously much more dangerous, but i just can't see the lapping doing that much. I've done a lot of guitar finishes, so i appreciate a nice polish as much anyone, but i just can't see where it helps here? Not meaning to sound pessimistic...


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I still want to see lap temp data.....
> I think either stock, or pop the top off... Which is obviously much more dangerous, but i just can't see the lapping doing that much. I've done a lot of guitar finishes, so i appreciate a nice polish as much anyone, but i just can't see where it helps here? Not meaning to sound pessimistic...


Spot on Agent. I was thinking the same thing. I run at 4.7GHz all day with IBT very high at 44-48º. The TIM is the ticket. Get it right and let it cure for a week and you are good to go. I make pens on my lathe and polish them starting from 5000 grit and ending up with 15000 and I bet you I can put them in the hot sun down here in the south without polish and with polish and they'd be the same temp.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Do NOT use ICDiamond on a lapped CPU as it can scratch the surface. _Plus it won't cool as well_.


can you please support this with evidence ? if not please dont say it

either section

not that i would buy it, but this looks so good!~

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121926&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL050815&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL050815&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050815-_-EMC-050815-index-_-DesktopGraphicsCards-_-14121926-S1A4B


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I still want to see lap temp data.....
> I think either stock, or pop the top off... Which is obviously much more dangerous, but i just can't see the lapping doing that much. I've done a lot of guitar finishes, so i appreciate a nice polish as much anyone, but i just can't see where it helps here? Not meaning to sound pessimistic...


Wish I saved more data for pre lap and lapped temps. What I noticed at first was that temps rose quicker when stressing the CPU after lapping the 8350 and H100i. Max temps I didn't see a large amount of difference from memory. What did change was that after lapping the CPU I reached a stable 5GHz (minus temps going above 70C during a 50 Run IBT Max for 2-4 seconds. Previously it wasn't stable at all with lower or more voltage. Is it worth it? Not if you have warranty or plan to sell the CPU. I plan on replacing the 1055T with the 8350 when I get Zen or Zen+, no warranty on CPU and AiO, and every temp headroom counted for trying to get 5GHz stable/cooler so I went ahead and lapped both of them. The CPU getting hotter faster may have been due to a bad TIM application honestly, totally possible with Corsairs mounting for HXXX on AMD sockets. Once my Ceramique 2 runs out I plan on getting a tube of PK-3, Thermal Pads for my Mosfet/VRM, and maybe a 200mm fan for the front intake.


----------



## russik

Does cooling vrm help reducing core temps too?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Does cooling vrm help reducing core temps too?


Sure.
Improving the CPU cooling will reduce the VRM temperatures and vice versa.
The CPU is connected to the VRM with huge amounts of copper which conducts the heat between the two regions.

Improving the cooling on the CPU will also have another more direct effect on the VRM.
More you cool down the CPU less power it consumes.

For example cooling down the CPU from around 50°C to -180°C will shed around 30% of the total power consumption on average Piledriver based FX CPU in otherwise identical conditions


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Does cooling vrm help reducing core temps too?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> Improving the CPU cooling will reduce the VRM temperatures and vice versa.
> The CPU is connected to the VRM with huge amounts of copper which conducts the heat between the two regions.
> 
> Improving the cooling on the CPU will also have another more direct effect on the VRM.
> More you cool down the CPU less power it consumes.
> 
> For example cooling down the CPU from around 50°C to -180°C will shed around 30% of the total power consumption on average Piledriver based FX CPU in otherwise identical conditions
Click to expand...

True story. This is why cooling the back of the socket and the VRM together under normal cooling can lead to a 5C reduction in core temps.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> True story. This is why cooling the back of the socket and the VRM together under normal cooling can lead to a 5C reduction in core temps.


A question for you all.

How do you improve airflow across the VRMs, I think it's Alistair who has a fan blowing upwards across the VRMs, that would mean the heat is leaving at the top of the case, myself I have two fans blowing across the VRMs and then extracted by a fan pleased where the I/O shield would be, some of you just place a fan blowing down on the VRMs.

Would a shroud I prove the airflow, any ideas?


----------



## hawker-gb

Also,should fan behind mobo push air or pull?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Also,should fan behind mobo push air or ck of the mono pull?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


Push, the air will flow across the back of the mobo exiting at the top and sides where it can dissipate.
The forced airflow across the back of the socket and the rear of the VRMs will cool a lot better than just extracting air from the back.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Push, the air will flow across the back of the mobo exiting at the top and sides where it can dissipate.
> The forced airflow across the back of the socket and the rear of the VRMs will cool a lot better than just extracting air from the back.


I have 140mm blowing on back of MBO (modded panel on Storm trooper)) and 80mm blowing on VRM.
But CM Nepton is on top of the case blowing out. That could be the problem because nepton fans spreading warm air on rad.

IMO,fan which blowing on VRM should be turned slightly upward to push hot air toward nepton fans?
What about exaust fan on back? It will obscure airflow in that case.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> I have 140mm blowing on back of MBO (modded panel on Storm trooper)) and 80mm blowing on VRM.
> But CM Nepton is on top of the case blowing out. That could be the problem because nepton fans spreading warm air on rad.
> 
> IMO,fan which blowing on VRM should be turned slightly upward to push hot air toward nepton fans?
> What about exaust fan on back? It will obscure airflow in that case.


You could place your VRM fan at the bottom of the VRMs blowing upwards, but if you have it blowing across then the rear case extraction fan should remove the airflow, remember that it is a fallacy that hot air rises in a case, the air goes where it is pushed or pulled by the fans.

I have tried several fan sizes at the rear of the Mobo , like you I settled for a 140mm.


----------



## hawker-gb

Here is my situation:










I will try to position fan from VRM between VRM and GPU


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Here is my situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to position fan from VRM between VRM and GPU


keep in mind then you are pulling heat from gpu up to your vrms


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can you please support this with evidence ? if not please dont say it
> 
> either section
> 
> not that i would buy it, but this looks so good!~
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121926&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL050815&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL050815&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050815-_-EMC-050815-index-_-DesktopGraphicsCards-_-14121926-S1A4B


A quick search would have shown lots of instances of scratched heat sinks and CPUs. Here is only one. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411528/avoid-ic-diamond-thermal-paste

Note That I have checked my stuff and have found no damage, and am in fact using it now on non lapped heat sink and CPU with good temps. But it is better to be safe than sorry with scratched stuff after taking the time to polish it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> True story. This is why cooling the back of the socket and the VRM together under normal cooling can lead to a 5C reduction in core temps.
> 
> 
> 
> A question for you all.
> 
> How do you improve airflow across the VRMs, I think it's Alistair who has a fan blowing upwards across the VRMs, that would mean the heat is leaving at the top of the case, myself I have two fans blowing across the VRMs and then extracted by a fan pleased where the I/O shield would be, some of you just place a fan blowing down on the VRMs.
> 
> Would a shroud I prove the airflow, any ideas?
Click to expand...

Yes it is me with my fans blowing up through the VRM's and out the case. However I didn't do it that way because of performance. I did it that way because I was looking for a solution that would help cool my VRM's but also still look aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can you please support this with evidence ? if not please dont say it
> 
> either section
> 
> not that i would buy it, but this looks so good!~
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121926&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL050815&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL050815&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050815-_-EMC-050815-index-_-DesktopGraphicsCards-_-14121926-S1A4B
> 
> 
> 
> A quick search would have shown lots of instances of scratched heat sinks and CPUs. Here is only one. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411528/avoid-ic-diamond-thermal-paste
> 
> Note That I have checked my stuff and have found no damage, and am in fact using it now on non lapped heat sink and CPU with good temps. But it is better to be safe than sorry with scratched stuff after taking the time to polish it.
Click to expand...

why dont you talk to red, me or others who actively use this,

the ceo also went above and beyond to prove these were false

http://innovationcooling.com/image/Innovationcoolingreport.pdf

@red1776 has been using icdiamond for years, why not ask him as this argument is already old in this thread

as you say, " this is just from a quick search "


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO DO!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121&highlight=IC+DIAMOND&page=34
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my review chip. It has now had 8 applications of IC Diamond and it and the waterblock are unmarked
> My Holodeck 8350 has had 5 apps , no scratches
> Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> As long as you are trying things out. If you get a chance try IC Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THE LAST THING YOU WANT TO DO!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121&highlight=IC+DIAMOND&page=34
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read
> 
> This is my review chip. It has now had 8 applications of IC Diamond and it and the waterblock are unmarked
> My Holodeck 8350 has had 5 apps , no scratches
> Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto with my 8320, i5-4570, 970BE and 955BE. _*And both my 7950s. And both my 6970s*_.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Oh for christ sake, don't believe everything you read
> snip
> Do a little investigating and take a critical look at things will ya. With even the smallest bit of introspection that story falls apart.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe if ya had any ethics or looked a bit closer, i.e read some of the stuff the owner was saying to costumers. you would think differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, did you just tell me I don't have any ethics? Look Dik, you don't know a thing about me. A bunch of malcontents who dummied up a crock tried to stick it a company that did not deserve it. He (they) should have fought back.
Click to expand...


----------



## miklkit

Ah, the other side of the story that is not told in other forums. I do know Red1776 recommends it and like I stated I use it myself. Do you recommend it for lapped CPUs? That is the issue as I see it.


----------



## mus1mus

why not? Lapped but not Delided


----------



## zila

I don't mean to get anyone upset but I did try ICDiamond once, I'll never use it again. It left my H220 cold plate and my FX-8320 badly scratched and pitted. The IHS on the processor actually had small craters in it. Never again.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ah, the other side of the story that is not told in other forums. I do know Red1776 recommends it and like I stated I use it myself. Do you recommend it for lapped CPUs? That is the issue as I see it.


i use it on bare dies without issue IE my 290s/295x2s/and 7970s, also on my chipsets ( any that are blocked )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I don't mean to get anyone upset but I did try ICDiamond once, I'll never use it again. It left my H220 cold plate and my FX-8320 badly scratched and pitted. The IHS on the processor actually had small craters in it. Never again.


not saying you have to,

however

there is no way any tim reacts enough to pit the heatsink ( maybe gallium which is clu and iirc aluminum which will cause it )

as to scratches, there are several ways to do that to any waterblock, no matter if i use mx4 or artic silver 5 the fist time i use it is the last time that block was perfect ( feel free to prove me wrong )

pitting though is a different beast


----------



## zila

I still have the exact same tube sitting here. I would never use it again, I just have no interest in it. I just look at it as a lesson learned. I've never had this experience with any other T.I.M.

Not only did I experience scratches and pitting but the product also stained my hardware terribly and I also did not like the thick consistency of it.

I'm just speaking from my own experience. I have heard much the same from others so I know I'm not the only one who's had such experiences with the product. But if it works good for you then that's always a good thing.


----------



## superstition222

Carrizo will be APUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/205086-amd-details-zen-k12-cpu-cores-confirms-next-gen-memory-support
> 
> "Zen is supposed to finally change that. The new chip will supposedly improve IPC by a whopping 40% while adopting FinFETs (meaning it's built on 14/16nm processes). Without clock speed targets, we can't make an absolute comparison against current AMD chips, but the potential for improvements on this front has always been huge."
> 
> So will it overclock...its no good if it doesnt. Still a 40% improvement and maybe a 25% overclock might make it a monster.


I wonder if overclocking truly is going to go the way of the dodo as this article suggests. AMD might intentionally keep stock clock speeds low for most of its Zen chips just to give people the excitement of high overclocks, since Intel has been so stingy in that department (with the exception of the largely bogus Anniversary Pentium).


----------



## Minnie Cee

8320E Owner here









Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (BIOS 2501)
Multiplier: 22X
Bus Speed: 200MHz
PCIE Frequency: 100MHz
NB Frequency: 2200MHz
HT Link Speed: 2600MHz
VCore: 1.3V
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.162V
LLC: Ultra High
Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
Timings: Auto
Memory Voltage: 1.575V
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14 with Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste

Max OC so far: http://valid.x86.fr/z27sa5


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> 8320E Owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (BIOS 2501)
> Multiplier: 22X
> Bus Speed: 200MHz
> PCIE Frequency: 100MHz
> NB Frequency: 2200MHz
> HT Link Speed: 2600MHz
> VCore: 1.3V
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.162V
> LLC: Ultra High
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> Timings: Auto
> Memory Voltage: 1.575V
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14 with Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste
> 
> Max OC so far: http://valid.x86.fr/z27sa5


That's awesome, nice work Minnie!

I just got mine up to 4.7 ghz (on air of course) I LOVE THIS CHIP!!!


----------



## Minnie Cee

4.7GHz on air is awesome!! I'm leaving mine at 4.4GHz for now for everyday use. Mine seems to run pretty hot above 4.4GHz, and I don't wanna heat-kill it


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again not who i was talking about, the guy said he was running 1600 ram, NOT 2400 big difference
> 
> at 1600 there will be next to no improvements


Sorry for bringing back this topic again.

I did some (two) tests and it does make a difference even with 1600Mhz RAM. Not only on the L3, but apparently it made the RAM's copy and write speed work faster too.

But in my case you're right. OCing the CPU-NB adds heat to the system (I'm using a silence-oriented chassis and airflow is kinda limited here), but I'm sure it's worth doing if the system has a better cooling solution.

CPU-NB at 2400Mhz (240x10) @ 1.25v, stable:
https://a.pomf.se/hgzpnn.png

CPU-NB at 2640Mhz (240x11) @1.375v, not really stable, couldn't make it because of the heat, CPU was hitting almost 70C on less than 2min running Small FFTs on Prime95.
https://a.pomf.se/gniekx.png


----------



## Mega Man

ok, can you show me one thing where it will matter, and you will notice? besides synthetic benchmarks

no ? amazing !

i bet if you oc your cpu further you actually can see the difference


----------



## hawker-gb

Just one more quick questions regarding fans,
i now have top mounted AiO (Nepton 280L) and fans are set to exaust. In that case hot air from inside case going over rad.
Lets say that i put fans as intake,should it be better since colder outside air will go over rad?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Just one more quick questions regarding fans,
> i now have top mounted AiO (Nepton 280L) and fans are set to exaust. In that case hot air from inside case going over rad.
> Lets say that i put fans as intake,should it be better since colder outside air will go over rad?


try it and see..we can't tell from your posts what your airflow is like...some people swear intake is better in all cases but I've seen my own setups where exhaust was better for temps overall...


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> try it and see..we can't tell from your posts what your airflow is like...some people swear intake is better in all cases but I've seen my own setups where exhaust was better for temps overall...


Sorry,i was conservative on info.
This is current situation:

Case is CM Stormtrooper
-two jetflo 120mm set to front intake
-two stock CM 120mm fans set to side intake
-one Scythe grand flex 120mm (2400rpm) set to back exaust
-two 140mm Nepton fans set on top to exaust over rad
-one 140mm blowing on back of MBO
-one 80mm for VRMs


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Sorry,i was conservative on info.
> This is current situation:
> 
> Case is CM Stormtrooper
> -two jetflo 120mm set to front intake
> -two stock CM 120mm fans set to side intake
> -one Scythe grand flex 120mm (2400rpm) set to back exaust
> -two 140mm Nepton fans set on top to exaust over rad
> -one 140mm blowing on back of MBO
> -one 80mm for VRMs


having the top fans as intake may hurt temps depending on if your one exhaust fan can't keep up..however I would try it and see...thus really depends on fan speeds cable management and case setup...perhaps someone who had used that case can chime in but I'd take 10 minutes flip them and runs some stresses or whatever you want to gauge temps with


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> having the top fans as intake may hurt temps depending on if your one exhaust fan can't keep up..however I would try it and see...thus really depends on fan speeds cable management and case setup...perhaps someone who had used that case can chime in but I'd take 10 minutes flip them and runs some stresses or whatever you want to gauge temps with


Thx for answer.
Well i will try to reverse and also put two side fans to exaust in that case.

Summer is knocking at the door and its now 27 degrees celsius here,must prepare.








I noticed that i cannot run 4,9ghz 24/7 due to temps in summertime(going up slightly over 60) so i try to squeeze few more degrees if i can.
Maybe even put summertime fans(ultra kaze 3000rpm on rad.)lol

Reason why i asking is if somebody have personal experience in that case.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thx for answer.
> Well i will try to reverse and also put two side fans to exaust in that case.
> 
> Summer is knocking at the door and its now 27 degrees celsius here,must prepare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that i cannot run 4,9ghz 24/7 due to temps in summertime(going up slightly over 60) so i try to squeeze few more degrees if i can.
> Maybe even put summertime fans(ultra kaze 3000rpm on rad.)lol
> 
> Reason why i asking is if somebody have personal experience in that case.


Pah... I told you to move north...



Its a lot easier to overclock up North.

See that you reverse the direction of all the fans so the airflow goes backwards ( you know what I mean) so the intake is at top and outlet at bottom.

Corsair recommend that their H series AIO's are used as inlets, they say its cooler by approx 5 degrees, I tried it bur the amount of air blowing through my case meant I found no difference.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thx for answer.
> Well i will try to reverse and also put two side fans to exaust in that case.
> 
> Summer is knocking at the door and its now 27 degrees celsius here,must prepare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that i cannot run 4,9ghz 24/7 due to temps in summertime(going up slightly over 60) so i try to squeeze few more degrees if i can.
> Maybe even put summertime fans(ultra kaze 3000rpm on rad.)lol
> 
> Reason why i asking is if somebody have personal experience in that case.


try each seperately so you know which helps or hurts


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Just one more quick questions regarding fans,
> i now have top mounted AiO (Nepton 280L) and fans are set to exaust. In that case hot air from inside case going over rad.
> Lets say that i put fans as intake,should it be better since colder outside air will go over rad?


All fans set as intake! *Except* the rear fan as exhaust. Don't be concerned about the case air temp, you are cooling the vital components of your build...

The rear fan will be enough for exhaust...


----------



## Johan45

Balance is usually better and some things take a bit of trial and error. I have a rear 120 exhaust AIO in the top 2x120 is exhaust and a side panel fan that exhaust from the dual graphics. 3x 140 in the front and a 120 in the side panel behind mobo are all intake. Works out to about 300CFM in and 300 out.


----------



## hawker-gb

Thank you all for your responses.

@JourneymanMike
That is my initial plan,then test with side fans as exaust and ofc compare results to my current setup.


----------



## hawker-gb

Thank you all for your responses.

@JourneymanMike
That is my initial plan,then test with side fans as exaust and ofc compare results to my current setup.


----------



## eskci0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, can you show me one thing where it will matter, and you will notice? besides synthetic benchmarks
> 
> no ? amazing !
> 
> i bet if you oc your cpu further you actually can see the difference


Everything feels snappier and I'm not the first one to notice that. I'm not the first one to say that. I'm not the only one OCing the IMC.


----------



## Mega Man

No. Your one of 2.

where as i can easily prove in day to day apps the speed increase ( actual cpu speed ) will help

either way i am done, do what you want


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Everything feels snappier and I'm not the first one to notice that. I'm not the first one to say that. I'm not the only one OCing the IMC.


I'm with you on this one dude.

I overclocked my CPU/NB to 2600mhz and set my CPU at 4.8Ghz and that gives me a higher performance boost than 5Ghz and stock CPU/NB...

Mega is a great guy but he likes to discuss waay to much if you ask me and he always tin to know it all.

If you doing something different he never did or didn't work with his system it can never work with others as well. Its just how certain people are.

My advice is just ignore it and move on because these discussions are rather pointless and leads nowhere because he is always right about anything.
You know better because you actually did it with your system and so do i. So we KNOW there is a noticeable difference between 2200mhz cpu/nb and 2600mhz cpu/nb.

So enjoy your system


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> 8320E Owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (BIOS 2501)
> Multiplier: 22X
> Bus Speed: 200MHz
> PCIE Frequency: 100MHz
> NB Frequency: 2200MHz
> HT Link Speed: 2600MHz
> VCore: 1.3V
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.162V
> LLC: Ultra High
> Memory Frequency: 1600MHz
> Timings: Auto
> Memory Voltage: 1.575V
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14 with Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste
> 
> Max OC so far: http://valid.x86.fr/z27sa5


Stable?

... oh wait... Ultra High LLC. What's your Vcore droop when doing Prime95 or IBT AVX?


----------



## Minnie Cee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Stable?
> 
> ... oh wait... Ultra High LLC. What's your Vcore droop when doing Prime95 or IBT AVX?


I have it set @ 4.4GHz for everyday use. Ran prime95 for 8 hours, and it's stable.

When running prime95, VCore goes up from 1.296V to 1.308V. No droop observed.

The highest OC I've got from this chip is 5.0GHz so far. I was able to run prime95 stable for 5 minutes before socket temp went north of 70C. I need a better cooling solution....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> I have it set @ 4.4GHz for everyday use. Ran prime95 for 8 hours, and it's stable.
> 
> When running prime95, VCore goes up from 1.296V to 1.308V. No droop observed.
> 
> The highest OC I've got from this chip is 5.0GHz so far. I was able to run prime95 stable for 5 minutes before socket temp went north of 70C. I need a better cooling solution....


u should be able to get 4.8ghz(ish) with the D14 why do nt u go higher?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No. Your one of 2.
> 
> where as i can easily prove in day to day apps the speed increase ( actual cpu speed ) will help
> 
> either way i am done, do what you want


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskci0*
> 
> Everything feels snappier and I'm not the first one to notice that. I'm not the first one to say that. I'm not the only one OCing the IMC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this one dude.
> 
> I overclocked my CPU/NB to 2600mhz and set my CPU at 4.8Ghz and that gives me a higher performance boost than 5Ghz and stock CPU/NB...
> 
> Mega is a great guy but he likes to discuss waay to much if you ask me and he always tin to know it all.
> 
> If you doing something different he never did or didn't work with his system it can never work with others as well. Its just how certain people are.
> 
> My advice is just ignore it and move on because these discussions are rather pointless and leads nowhere because he is always right about anything.
> You know better because you actually did it with your system and so do i. So we KNOW there is a noticeable difference between 2200mhz cpu/nb and 2600mhz cpu/nb.
> 
> So enjoy your system
Click to expand...

In this case he is right. Depends on what you're doing but day to day computing, it isn't necessary to push the ram or the IMC too much just works the CPU harder creating a need for more voltage/heat. I push for every ounce of performance I can get when benching and yes these two things are important. But for gaming or surfing you're going to notice very little difference. If you were recoding endless amounts of video then it would help some for time but that's it really. You can choose to believe it or not, it doesn't really matter. My HTPC gamer has 1600 memory and 2400 NB at 4.7 and it's plenty for gaming.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

random question.... is OC'ing the IMC to 2600mhz helpful with 2400mhz ram? I have the cpu/nb at 2400mhz and my ram at 2400mhz now... I noticed in mem benches that it shows better numbers at 2600, but can't really tell the diff for daily use/gaming.


----------



## hawker-gb

IBT-AVX very high 10 passes at 4,8ghz
1,368vcore,ambient temperature around 30 degrees celsius.
Core temp spikes to 64,6 degrees celsius.


----------



## Minnie Cee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u should be able to get 4.8ghz(ish) with the D14 why do nt u go higher?


Socket temperature gets really high when I go higher









Running prime95 @ 4.4GHz brings the socket temp up to 64C, which is quite close to the recommended 70C.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> Socket temperature gets really high when I go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running prime95 @ 4.4GHz brings the socket temp up to 64C, which is quite close to the recommended 70C.


Close? 69.9 C is close...push it a bit more, as usual...fan behind socket.....fan on VPMs...and all the rest....


----------



## StrongForce

Finished polishing with a 2000 grain this afternoon.. still don't see much performance gain. I couldn't get it to a mirror-like surface, it mirror some but not quite like I expected







maybe that's why ? I thought 2000 was enough for mirror maybe its more like 5000 lol

Near 1 hour prime95 66.9 current, max 67.9, like what the hell ? I was expecting to be back on my 4.7(or even pushing it further to 4.8+ !!) after this but guess I'll be stuck on 4.5







. ambiant =24°

Getting a r9 290x wasn't the best idea I guess.. even though I read the windforce is the best one for shielding heat from the CPU..

And yea I also thought the D14 would get me to 4.8.. forget it lol. 4.7 is reaaally the limit, at least for me, I have a crappy case though so maybe with a good airflow case..which I been thinking to upgrade, but I don't know.. almost tempted to build my own case to be honest !









I'll check how hot it gets while playing GTA V..

Oh and I have a fan on the socket, but none on the VRM.. that would be nice but I got a D14 with 3 fans on so that leaves little to no space for a VRM fan.. and bear in mind my back exhaust fan is located outside









Also I see you guys talking about CPU LLC, mine is on high, I couldn't get stable near 4.7 without it, and i tryed with 1.55v even (lol) with high I need alot less voltage.. I'd be curious to try ultra see how the temperature reacts (with less voltage)


----------



## Mega Man

Actually reference cards are the best. No heat goes into the case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> random question.... is OC'ing the IMC to 2600mhz helpful with 2400mhz ram? I have the cpu/nb at 2400mhz and my ram at 2400mhz now... I noticed in mem benches that it shows better numbers at 2600, but can't really tell the diff for daily use/gaming.


Very much so. I see increases all the way to 2700 with 2400


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> random question.... is OC'ing the IMC to 2600mhz helpful with 2400mhz ram? I have the cpu/nb at 2400mhz and my ram at 2400mhz now... I noticed in mem benches that it shows better numbers at 2600, but can't really tell the diff for daily use/gaming.


Hey bud,

From my testing you will not have the "feel it in the seat of your pants" sensation. Yes the numbers are better for benching, you GENERALLY will not notice it for everyday gaming/use. You most likely notice it more for content creation (video's, rendering etc) like johan45 mentioned. As you know, I am running around 2736 mhz on mine. Why? To run higher than 5.016ghz on my CPU, I need almost 1.7v. I refuse to run that as I think it's stupid crazy (just me) to go from 1.62v (stable) to 1.7v for the next bump of CPU stability. So I concentrated on running everything else as fast as I could.


----------



## StrongForce

Oh yea they're the best for not filling your case with hot air, but hell of a vaccum cleaner noise the r9 290's are ! the OC ones rocks though.. better performance, and room for OC when the time comes


----------



## mus1mus

Proof?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Finished polishing with a 2000 grain this afternoon.. still don't see much performance gain. I couldn't get it to a mirror-like surface, it mirror some but not quite like I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that's why ? I thought 2000 was enough for mirror maybe its more like 5000 lol
> 
> Near 1 hour prime95 66.9 current, max 67.9, like what the hell ? I was expecting to be back on my 4.7(or even pushing it further to 4.8+ !!) after this but guess I'll be stuck on 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ambiant =24°
> 
> Getting a r9 290x wasn't the best idea I guess.. even though I read the windforce is the best one for shielding heat from the CPU..
> 
> And yea I also thought the D14 would get me to 4.8.. forget it lol. 4.7 is reaaally the limit, at least for me, I have a crappy case though so maybe with a good airflow case..which I been thinking to upgrade, but I don't know.. almost tempted to build my own case to be honest !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check how hot it gets while playing GTA V..
> 
> Oh and I have a fan on the socket, but none on the VRM.. that would be nice but I got a D14 with 3 fans on so that leaves little to no space for a VRM fan.. and bear in mind my back exhaust fan is located outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I see you guys talking about CPU LLC, mine is on high, I couldn't get stable near 4.7 without it, and i tryed with 1.55v even (lol) with high I need alot less voltage.. I'd be curious to try ultra see how the temperature reacts (with less voltage)


Methinks the fans on the D14 are adjustable for height. Try setting the middle fans as close to the motherboard as it will go. That way it blows some cool air back across the motherboard directly at the VRMs. It works for me.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Methinks the fans on the D14 are adjustable for height. Try setting the middle fans as close to the motherboard as it will go. That way it blows some cool air back across the motherboard directly at the VRMs. It works for me.


Mmh good idea I'll try to low it to the max, actually I put it upper this time thinking it might have been too low, rofl!


----------



## Minnie Cee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Close? 69.9 C is close...push it a bit more, as usual...fan behind socket.....fan on VPMs...and all the rest....


Will definitely think about it. But right now, I'm happy with 4.4GHz for everyday use


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh yea they're the best for not filling your case with hot air, but hell of a vaccum cleaner noise the r9 290's are ! the OC ones rocks though.. better performance, and room for OC when the time comes


My 290X's made a hell of lot of racket, even on my CaseLabs test bench:



Until this happened:





Hmmm, very quiet now, silence!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh yea they're the best for not filling your case with *2! hot air*, but *1! hell of a vaccum cleaner noise* the r9 290's are ! *3! the OC ones rocks* though.. *4! better performance, and room for OC when the time comes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> My 290X's made a hell of lot of racket, even on my CaseLabs test bench:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until this happened:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Hmmm, very quiet now, silence!*
Click to expand...

Not to mention *2. Cooler!*

*3.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/*

*. 4. Not always true.*


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not to mention *2. Cooler!*
> 
> *3.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/*
> 
> *. 4. Not always true.*


I'm still working on it...

This is what I got so far

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4771193

And it's a valid result! Not using Beta 15.4 - yet


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'm still working on it...
> 
> This is what I got so far
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4771193
> 
> And it's a valid result! Not using Beta 15.4 - yet


Jealous me? No I'm not jealous.....never .....what's to be jealous about.......


----------



## mus1mus

15.4 will post a non-valid result.

Here's with tweaked Tess. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4706322
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Jealous me? No I'm not jealous.....never .....what's to be jealous about.......


Don't be. Here's a valid run from my 8320! http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4536219


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not to mention *2. Cooler!*
> 
> *3.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/*
> 
> *. 4. Not always true.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on it...
> 
> This is what I got so far
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4771193
> 
> And it's a valid result! Not using Beta 15.4 - yet
Click to expand...

Keep pushing!









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193029


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Finished polishing with a 2000 grain this afternoon.. still don't see much performance gain. I couldn't get it to a mirror-like surface, it mirror some but not quite like I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that's why ? I thought 2000 was enough for mirror maybe its more like 5000 lol
> 
> Near 1 hour prime95 66.9 current, max 67.9, like what the hell ? I was expecting to be back on my 4.7(or even pushing it further to 4.8+ !!) after this but guess I'll be stuck on 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ambiant =24°
> 
> Getting a r9 290x wasn't the best idea I guess.. even though I read the windforce is the best one for shielding heat from the CPU..
> 
> And yea I also thought the D14 would get me to 4.8.. forget it lol. 4.7 is reaaally the limit, at least for me, I have a crappy case though so maybe with a good airflow case..which I been thinking to upgrade, but I don't know.. almost tempted to build my own case to be honest !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check how hot it gets while playing GTA V..
> 
> Oh and I have a fan on the socket, but none on the VRM.. that would be nice but I got a D14 with 3 fans on so that leaves little to no space for a VRM fan.. and bear in mind my back exhaust fan is located outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I see you guys talking about CPU LLC, mine is on high, I couldn't get stable near 4.7 without it, and i tryed with 1.55v even (lol) with high I need alot less voltage.. I'd be curious to try ultra see how the temperature reacts (with less voltage)


You could find the reason your temps are not what you expected because the plate of your D14 might also not be flat. It could also be a bit convex/concave.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Picked up an H60, newer version, on the way gonna try that out see how it does.
Seen where some kept them/modded to open Loop, Reservoir/ added another 120mm Rad, or just picked up a 240mm, getting appropriate fittings/hoses etc of course.

can that pump handle all that really? haha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Picked up an H60, newer version, on the way gonna try that out see how it does.
> Seen where some kept them/modded to open Loop, Reservoir/ added another 120mm Rad, or just picked up a 240mm, getting appropriate fittings/hoses etc of course xD
> 
> can that pump handle all that really? haha


It might be able to handle an additional radiator but not much more than that, the pumps used in CLC's just do not have enough head pressure to maintain several blocks and rads.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It might be able to handle an additional radiator but not much more than that, the pumps used in CLC's just do not have enough head pressure to maintain several blocks and rads.


I didn't/wouldn't think it would have enough to handle all that. I might throw another Rad on it though/try that'
either way gotta be a step up over this 3 pipe air cooler, that doesn't mount quite right anyways, base is in pretty bad shape.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Keep pushing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193029


Some nice Physics scores! But , I think I have you in RealBench 2.0 w/ Desktop / AMD / 2 GPU's

I'm 6th & yours is 14th









http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?Laptop=desktop&CPU=amd&gpu=2&Core=all&view=1

Mine
http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=5749

Yours
http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=352

I know you have higher scores with the 295's. These scores are with like components


----------



## StrongForce

Oh man I was thinking of buying a stock r9 290x to do just that with an AIO cooler.. but I didn't really had the budget and wasn't really motivated, as I heard it needed to cool the VRM's aswell..

Now I feel very tempted to go custom loop on the CPU.. I might need a new case for that.. and I don't know about the budget how much I should count ? without talking about all the hassle of installing, which I also have no clue about, but it should be easy with a tutorial









as to my nd 14 being convex or concave I don't know.. I would need to double check.. I doubt, also the thermal paste would maybe show (more on one side..) maybe I don't put enough thermal paste.. what your best technique guys ? I use a small dot in the middle, some people use a line.. I saw linustechtips video with the 4500 xeon and he put a massive line, which I thought might be too much, but apparently it wasn't..


----------



## Mega Man

Watercooling is more about your budget then anything. Personally I would leave about 500 aside however with that said you can do it far cheaper if you want to


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Watercooling is more about your budget then anything. Personally I would leave about 500 aside however with that said you can do it far cheaper if you want to


A lot of it is quite pricy, more so with all the wild open loop/cooling everything rigs..some really nice stuff though..I'll just try to mod if I can..could easily score another 120mm rad for good deal T off/split fittings from first one, mount second 120mm rad at top exhaust or something etc could that possibly work/pump hang with that? haha

Not sure about dual fans on Rads either.. like yeah some say some noticeable improvements others say very little..

Mostly for what I do though, I can imagine stock will be fine though. I don't know here/see about a bunch horror stories with these coolers though.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh man I was thinking of buying a stock r9 290x to do just that with an AIO cooler.. but I didn't really had the budget and wasn't really motivated, as I heard it needed to cool the VRM's aswell..
> 
> Now I feel very tempted to go custom loop on the CPU.. I might need a new case for that.. and I don't know about the budget how much I should count ? without talking about all the hassle of installing, which I also have no clue about, but it should be easy with a tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as to my nd 14 being convex or concave I don't know.. I would need to double check.. I doubt, also the thermal paste would maybe show (more on one side..) maybe I don't put enough thermal paste.. what your best technique guys ? I use a small dot in the middle, some people use a line.. I saw linustechtips video with the 4500 xeon and he put a massive line, which I thought might be too much, but apparently it wasn't..


I like / have this thermal paste question too. My technique with the supplied CoolerMaster Seidon 120m thermal paste was a 1mm spackle spread via a library card over then entire cpu top. I have this fx-8320 running 4.5ghz CoolnQuiet enabled, only occasional lockup when folding (Fatal1ty 990FX Motherboard). Now that I am on the internet I have also seen the blob thermal paste technique used and wonder about the appropriate way for application. When thermal paste heats up (the burn in) is the idea that it will liquidly move itself towards and into the gaps between and imperfections?

Stopping by to say hello, and the thought of you dudes mirror shinning away on a cpu with 2000 grit 5000 grit sandy paper... haha awesome.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> I like / have this thermal paste question too. My technique with the supplied CoolerMaster Seidon 120m thermal paste was a 1mm spackle spread via a library card over then entire cpu top. I have this fx-8320 running 4.5ghz CoolnQuiet enabled, only occasional lockup when folding (Fatal1ty 990FX Motherboard). Now that I am on the internet I have also seen the blob thermal paste technique used and wonder about the appropriate way for application. When thermal paste heats up (the burn in) is the idea that it will liquidly move itself towards and into the gaps between and imperfections?
> 
> Stopping by to say hello, and the thought of you dudes mirror shinning away on a cpu with 2000 grit 5000 grit sandy paper... haha awesome.


yeah could wonder/ask the same about the supplied TIM, or even pre-applied stuff as well..Many think they are pretty poor quality or what?
stuff with H series is suppose to be pretty good i hear. not sure about CM stuff, I still got a good bit of Antec/Formula 7 left, all I got for now, If I decide to try it.


----------



## Mike The Owl

H80i, FX8350' I use the pea method, tried most of the other, the pea seems the best.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> H80i, FX8350' I use the pea method, tried most of the other, the pea seems the best.


i second this

mx 4 paste with pea method works the best


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Some nice Physics scores! But , I think I have you in RealBench 2.0 w/ Desktop / AMD / 2 GPU's
> 
> I'm 6th & yours is 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?Laptop=desktop&CPU=amd&gpu=2&Core=all&view=1
> 
> Mine
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=5749
> 
> Yours
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=352
> 
> I know you have higher scores with the 295's. These scores are with like components


Go Mike, Go Mike, Go Mike .....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Picked up an H60, newer version, on the way gonna try that out see how it does.
> Seen where some kept them/modded to open Loop, Reservoir/ added another 120mm Rad, or just picked up a 240mm, getting appropriate fittings/hoses etc of course.
> 
> can that pump handle all that really? haha


The H60 pump, even old version, can handle a 240 rad.
This:

Was from my build log here . I have both H60 coolers modded for the same 240 rads. Both CPU and GPU's stay nice and cool. Granted I'm using Intel and Nvidia, my GPU doesn't get over 44C and CPU stays under 60C. It's possible but tricky without a res. Takes a good 20-60min to fill the loop and bleed all air.

I wouldn't do more than a total of 360 in rad for the pump. Definitely not another block.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A question for you all.
> 
> How do you improve airflow across the VRMs, I think it's Alistair who has a fan blowing upwards across the VRMs, that would mean the heat is leaving at the top of the case, myself I have two fans blowing across the VRMs and then extracted by a fan pleased where the I/O shield would be, some of you just place a fan blowing down on the VRMs.
> 
> Would a shroud I prove the airflow, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I have been experimenting with cooling for a couple months now. I have an h100i in the top with fans exhausting through the radiator and operate everything with a fan controller. I have left, rear, top(2),right, and front(2) fans in my case. I also have temp probes. Running everything full speed my vrm's get pretty warm. I found out by backing off my rear fan it allows my left fan blow deeper into my case therefore cooling my vrm's by 8 more deg. The h100i fans suck my left side fans air through vrm hs. This is all during stressing. I have since replaced the H100i's fans with other corsairs and put one of the stock corsairs in the left side an now I'm even cooler and can run full speed with all fans now. I was trying to avoid putting fans everywhere on my mb and keeping it clean. Of course that just my preference. If you don't have a comtroller you can run the fans PWM. They would be too loud otherwise. If you can see how the air flows it would be easy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh man I was thinking of buying a stock r9 290x to do just that with an AIO cooler.. but I didn't really had the budget and wasn't really motivated, as I heard it needed to cool the VRM's aswell..
> 
> Now I feel very tempted to go custom loop on the CPU.. I might need a new case for that.. and I don't know about the budget how much I should count ? without talking about all the hassle of installing, which I also have no clue about, but it should be easy with a tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as to my nd 14 being convex or concave I don't know.. I would need to double check.. I doubt, also the thermal paste would maybe show (more on one side..) maybe I don't put enough thermal paste.. what your best technique guys ? I use a small dot in the middle, some people use a line.. I saw linustechtips video with the 4500 xeon and he put a massive line, which I thought might be too much, but apparently it wasn't..
> 
> 
> 
> I like / have this thermal paste question too. My technique with the supplied CoolerMaster Seidon 120m thermal paste was a 1mm spackle spread via a library card over then entire cpu top. I have this fx-8320 running 4.5ghz CoolnQuiet enabled, only occasional lockup when folding (Fatal1ty 990FX Motherboard). Now that I am on the internet I have also seen the blob thermal paste technique used and wonder about the appropriate way for application. When thermal paste heats up (the burn in) is the idea that it will liquidly move itself towards and into the gaps between and imperfections?
> 
> Stopping by to say hello, and the thought of you dudes mirror shinning away on a cpu with 2000 grit 5000 grit sandy paper... haha awesome.
Click to expand...






Pea with few exceptions (for 2011 I use the line )


----------



## Mike The Owl

"I have been experimenting with cooling for a couple months now. I have an h100i in the top with fans exhausting through the radiator and operate everything with a fan controller. I have left, rear, top(2),right, and front(2) fans in my case. I also have temp probes. Running everything full speed my vrm's get pretty warm. I found out by backing off my rear fan it allows my left fan blow deeper into my case therefore cooling my vrm's by 8 more deg. The h100i fans suck my left side fans air through vrm hs. This is all during stressing. I have since replaced the H100i's fans with other corsairs and put one of the stock corsairs in the left side an now I'm even cooler and can run full speed with all fans now. I was trying to avoid putting fans everywhere on my mb and keeping it clean. Of course that just my preference. If you don't have a comtroller you can run the fans PWM. They would be too loud otherwise. If you can see how the air flows it would be easy."

I use smoke matches to check airflow, http://www.screwfix.com/p/smoke-matches-tub-of-75/64177 I use a controller for the large 200mm case fans ( I have 5 in my case) the H80i uses Corsairs link software, the other fans are controlled b PWM on the motherboard . With the H80i blocking up the rear exhaust I had to sort the airflow across the VRMs. Hence the I/O trick


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> "I have been experimenting with cooling for a couple months now. I have an h100i in the top with fans exhausting through the radiator and operate everything with a fan controller. I have left, rear, top(2),right, and front(2) fans in my case. I also have temp probes. Running everything full speed my vrm's get pretty warm. I found out by backing off my rear fan it allows my left fan blow deeper into my case therefore cooling my vrm's by 8 more deg. The h100i fans suck my left side fans air through vrm hs. This is all during stressing. I have since replaced the H100i's fans with other corsairs and put one of the stock corsairs in the left side an now I'm even cooler and can run full speed with all fans now. I was trying to avoid putting fans everywhere on my mb and keeping it clean. Of course that just my preference. If you don't have a comtroller you can run the fans PWM. They would be too loud otherwise. If you can see how the air flows it would be easy."
> 
> I use smoke matches to check airflow, http://www.screwfix.com/p/smoke-matches-tub-of-75/64177 I use a controller for the large 200mm case fans ( I have 5 in my case) the H80i uses Corsairs link software, the other fans are controlled b PWM on the motherboard . With the H80i blocking up the rear exhaust I had to sort the airflow across the VRMs. Hence the I/O trick


Definitely the I/O trick. Your rig looks pretty cleaned up from a mobile standpoint. I just installed my new 990fxa-ud5 r5 yesterday, ran it to 4.7 and my temps are unbelievably cooler on vrm's and nb. 20 deg on the vrm's if you can believe it.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Watercooling is more about your budget then anything. Personally I would leave about 500 aside however with that said you can do it far cheaper if you want to


Well Myself /sure many other always quite well on a Budget..So yeah where do think where a lot of that/attempt to DIY/Moddin//Riggin/winging numerous things comes from xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Definitely the I/O trick. Your rig looks pretty cleaned up from a mobile standpoint. I just installed my new 990fxa-ud5 r5 yesterday, ran it to 4.7 and my temps are unbelievably cooler on vrm's and nb. 20 deg on the vrm's if you can believe it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Definitely the I/O trick. Your rig looks pretty cleaned up from a mobile standpoint. I just installed my new 990fxa-ud5 r5 yesterday, ran it to 4.7 and my temps are unbelievably cooler on vrm's and nb. 20 deg on the vrm's if you can believe it.


Does it really make a difference with Rad fans being used as Intake like many do/suggest?. that makes since to me cooler air/intake, downside yeah heat everything else up too in the case, unless like good top exhaust?. yeah for vrms get one of those spot fans or whatever like a few smaller fans etc and mount right at them.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> I have it set @ 4.4GHz for everyday use. Ran prime95 for 8 hours, and it's stable.
> 
> When running prime95, VCore goes up from 1.296V to 1.308V. No droop observed.
> 
> The highest OC I've got from this chip is 5.0GHz so far. I was able to run prime95 stable for 5 minutes before socket temp went north of 70C. I need a better cooling solution....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You don't have Top Exhaust on that case?...started to say flip your fans around on/use as intake's telling you will see the difference.


Yep, I'd like to second the remark regarding switching fans to intake. Ever since I turned all of my fans to intake (except for the rear exhaust) my temps dropped by about 10-15c.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Yep, I'd like to second the remark regarding switching fans to intake. Ever since I turned all of my fans to intake (except for the rear exhaust) my temps dropped by about 10-15c.


There you go! That's the way I finally learned. All Rads as intake w/ rear fan as exhaust.

It's the components you're cooling, the rear fan will be enough for exhausting the hot air in the case


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Does it really make a difference with Rad fans being used as Intake like many do/suggest?. that makes since to me cooler air/intake, downside yeah heat everything else up too in the case, unless like good top exhaust?. yeah for vrms get one of those spot fans or whatever like a few smaller fans etc and mount right at them.


It sure made sense to me to pull cool air in so that's why I did for a while, then someone talked me into exhausting thru the rad and that heat rises (I knew that) and it would be cooler. Sure enough that change only got me about 2 or 3 deg cooler so I left them like that and took advantage by blowing high cfm fan to vrm's and right out the top. Go figure.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> There you go! That's the way I finally learned. All Rads as intake w/ rear fan as exhaust.
> 
> It's the components you're cooling, the rear fan will be enough for exhausting the hot air in the case


Yes, one fan for exhaust is plenty. I used to think a mix of intake and exhaust was the key but I was misguided. Having a good case helps too


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> It sure made sense to me to pull cool air in so that's why I did for a while, then someone talked me into exhausting thru the rad and that heat rises (I knew that) and it would be cooler. Sure enough that change only got me about 2 or 3 deg cooler so I left them like that and took advantage by blowing high cfm fan to vrm's and right out the top. Go figure.


if heat simply rose there would never be pockets of stale hot air in a poorly cooled case...case fans move the air...you are about to rile up mega


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if heat simply rose there would never be pockets of stale hot air in a poorly cooled case...case fans move the air...you are about to rile up mega


Oh oh.."


----------



## RJ-Savage

I don't know I keep seeing different things some saying as intake a good noticable drop...others saying to exhaust...case/space I'm sure can play a big part with it too.


----------



## 80171

Just bought an 8320 and am overclocking it now. After several configurations, ended up at 4.62 GHZ w/235 FSB, Vcore at 1.425 W/LLC set to medium (Wanted to use extreme but the voltage jumped a whole point up when in load and i didnt like that, Medium seems the most stable out of all the configurations. Ran prime for 30 minutes and is stable, all my other overclocks have shot errors within this time frame. Temp goes to 51C. Im on H100. Ram set at 1900MHZ , its patriot viper 3 16gb 1866mhz CL10. I changed timings so many times and my system was unstable with every single one it felt like. im at 10-11-10-30-45. I still want to tighten my timings and get my computer stable. Oh yeah, my NB is at 2600MHZ, 1.325V NB Core, NB Voltage 1.175, HT LInk is 2600MHZ (I purposely dropped this to be even with NB , not sure if i put it higher better performance? I heard if they are at same speed its the best performance... Long story short, Im sitting here at a stable overclock and still mad? lol .. I just want to overclock my ram to 2000mhz with FSB 250 but the problem is the NB goes to 2750 and I feel like its not stable... I ran it that way for awhile and it was OK stable but I would still get the occasional BSOD and HANG. THe HANGS are whats really bad. Ok im done, cheers.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *80171*
> 
> Just bought an 8320 and am overclocking it now. After several configurations, ended up at 4.62 GHZ w/235 FSB, Vcore at 1.425 W/LLC set to medium (Wanted to use extreme but the voltage jumped a whole point up when in load and i didnt like that, Medium seems the most stable out of all the configurations. Ran prime for 30 minutes and is stable, all my other overclocks have shot errors within this time frame. Temp goes to 51C. Im on H100. Ram set at 1900MHZ , its patriot viper 3 16gb 1866mhz CL10. I changed timings so many times and my system was unstable with every single one it felt like. im at 10-11-10-30-45. I still want to tighten my timings and get my computer stable. Oh yeah, my NB is at 2600MHZ, 1.325V NB Core, NB Voltage 1.175, HT LInk is 2600MHZ (I purposely dropped this to be even with NB , not sure if i put it higher better performance? I heard if they are at same speed its the best performance... Long story short, Im sitting here at a stable overclock and still mad? lol .. I just want to overclock my ram to 2000mhz with FSB 250 but the problem is the NB goes to 2750 and I feel like its not stable... I ran it that way for awhile and it was OK stable but I would still get the occasional BSOD and HANG. THe HANGS are whats really bad. Ok im done, cheers.


you could go way higher on NB core, some really ramp it up trying to get stability.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> It sure made sense to me to pull cool air in so that's why I did for a while, then someone talked me into exhausting thru the rad and that heat rises (I knew that) and it would be cooler. Sure enough that change only got me about 2 or 3 deg cooler so I left them like that and took advantage by blowing high cfm fan to vrm's and right out the top. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> if heat simply rose there would never be pockets of stale hot air in a poorly cooled case...case fans move the air...you are about to rile up mega
Click to expand...

correct heat DOES NOT rise in 99.99% of PC CASES ( KEY WORDS )

but each case is different as no one ( or next to no one ) has the exact same ambient/parts/oc as you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I don't know I keep seeing different things some saying as intake a good noticable drop...others saying to exhaust...case/space I'm sure can play a big part with it too.


this is because WE cant tell you whats best, far too many variables ~ you have to do the testing, but in most cases ( not all ) intake works best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *80171*
> 
> Just bought an 8320 and am overclocking it now. After several configurations, ended up at 4.62 GHZ w/235 FSB, Vcore at 1.425 W/LLC set to medium (Wanted to use extreme but the voltage jumped a whole point up when in load and i didnt like that, Medium seems the most stable out of all the configurations. Ran prime for 30 minutes and is stable, all my other overclocks have shot errors within this time frame. Temp goes to 51C. Im on H100. Ram set at 1900MHZ , its patriot viper 3 16gb 1866mhz CL10. I changed timings so many times and my system was unstable with every single one it felt like. im at 10-11-10-30-45. I still want to tighten my timings and get my computer stable. Oh yeah, my NB is at 2600MHZ, 1.325V NB Core, NB Voltage 1.175, HT LInk is 2600MHZ (I purposely dropped this to be even with NB , not sure if i put it higher better performance? I heard if they are at same speed its the best performance... Long story short, Im sitting here at a stable overclock and still mad? lol .. I just want to overclock my ram to 2000mhz with FSB 250 but the problem is the NB goes to 2750 and I feel like its not stable... I ran it that way for awhile and it was OK stable but I would still get the occasional BSOD and HANG. THe HANGS are whats really bad. Ok im done, cheers.


please fill out rigbuilder-- see my sig
extrreme llc is not needed unless l2n, like ever
but congrats !~ and welcome !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *80171*
> 
> Just bought an 8320 and am overclocking it now. After several configurations, ended up at 4.62 GHZ w/235 FSB, Vcore at 1.425 W/LLC set to medium (Wanted to use extreme but the voltage jumped a whole point up when in load and i didnt like that, Medium seems the most stable out of all the configurations. Ran prime for 30 minutes and is stable, all my other overclocks have shot errors within this time frame. Temp goes to 51C. Im on H100. Ram set at 1900MHZ , its patriot viper 3 16gb 1866mhz CL10. I changed timings so many times and my system was unstable with every single one it felt like. im at 10-11-10-30-45. I still want to tighten my timings and get my computer stable. Oh yeah, my NB is at 2600MHZ, 1.325V NB Core, NB Voltage 1.175, HT LInk is 2600MHZ (I purposely dropped this to be even with NB , not sure if i put it higher better performance? I heard if they are at same speed its the best performance... Long story short, Im sitting here at a stable overclock and still mad? lol .. I just want to overclock my ram to 2000mhz with FSB 250 but the problem is the NB goes to 2750 and I feel like its not stable... I ran it that way for awhile and it was OK stable but I would still get the occasional BSOD and HANG. THe HANGS are whats really bad. Ok im done, cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> you could go way higher on NB core
Click to expand...

if it is stable ( which i am not saying it is ) why do that ?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> correct heat DOES NOT rise in 99.99% of PC CASES ( KEY WORDS )
> 
> but each case is different as no one ( or next to no one ) has the exact same ambient/parts/oc as you do.
> this is because WE cant tell you whats best, far too many variables ~ you have to do the testing, but in most cases ( not all ) intake works best
> please fill out rigbuilder-- see my sig
> extrreme llc is not needed unless l2n, like ever
> but congrats !~ and welcome !~
> if it is stable ( which i am not saying it is ) why do that ?


stability with high clocks/memory/uncore, beware though going to throw off heck of a lot more heat. I noticed it quite well when ocing memory/trying to kill it haha

I don't know if its this chip/board combination..but yeah way more stable NB/HT 2400...2600 yeah I gotta ramp everything up big time seems like. a lot probably this memory too even though oced the heck out of a few times.


----------



## Mega Man

you respond to " if it is stable, why add voltage ? " with " to make it more stable " ???

psst intels have "uncore" not amd


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you respond to " if it is stable, why add voltage ? " with " to make it more stable " ???
> 
> psst intels have "uncore" not amd


I thought he wanted to OC further? I don't know? said he was failing prime? that's prime anyways, its brutal with these.

oh never mind I thought said, ran prime for awhile then failed haha

re-read, all that I consider that pretty stable...

You don't even want to know how far into prime I can do haha


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *80171*
> 
> Just bought an 8320 and am overclocking it now. After several configurations, ended up at 4.62 GHZ w/235 FSB, Vcore at 1.425 W/LLC set to medium (Wanted to use extreme but the voltage jumped a whole point up when in load and i didnt like that, Medium seems the most stable out of all the configurations. Ran prime for 30 minutes and is stable, all my other overclocks have shot errors within this time frame. Temp goes to 51C. Im on H100. Ram set at 1900MHZ , its patriot viper 3 16gb 1866mhz CL10. I changed timings so many times and my system was unstable with every single one it felt like. im at 10-11-10-30-45. I still want to tighten my timings and get my computer stable. Oh yeah, my NB is at 2600MHZ, 1.325V NB Core, NB Voltage 1.175, HT LInk is 2600MHZ (I purposely dropped this to be even with NB , not sure if i put it higher better performance? I heard if they are at same speed its the best performance... Long story short, Im sitting here at a stable overclock and still mad? lol .. I just want to overclock my ram to 2000mhz with FSB 250 but the problem is the NB goes to 2750 and I feel like its not stable... I ran it that way for awhile and it was OK stable but I would still get the occasional BSOD and HANG. THe HANGS are whats really bad. Ok im done, cheers.


The nice thing about LLC is you can drop your voltage while maintaining your overclock.

I would suggest dropping the voltage to 3.698 and set LLC to ultra high.


----------



## 80171

I filled out rig builder already... current setup stable, I want to goto 250mhz FSB and 2000mhz ram, question... I see that our chips are designed to handle only 1866mhz ram , is this why I am getting rounding errors in prime? Also, anything Ive done over 4.7ghz my chip gives me errors of all sorts, even when i turn voltage up, I also have a 8150 that I was gonna pop in tosee what it could do..but im under impression that our Vishera is better than Bulldozer?

p.s. i have put up nb core to 1.35 thats the max ive put, maybe if i go higher i can acheive 2790 mhz NB ? Plus with ur guys experience do you find more performance out of a higher HT Link speed? or that of equal to the NB core at lower freq.??


----------



## 80171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> The nice thing about LLC is you can drop your voltage while maintaining your overclock.
> 
> I would suggest dropping the voltage to 3.698 and set LLC to ultra high.


I set my voltage to 1.35 set LLC to extreme, it jumped to 1.45 volts and got my temps to almost 60C on my h100. now i am at SAME GHZ 1.425 V medium LLC and under load Vdroop goes to about .25v drop so .39 or .38 ish, and temps are in 50-52C


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *80171*
> 
> I filled out rig builder already... current setup stable, I want to goto 250mhz FSB and 2000mhz ram, question... I see that our chips are designed to handle only 1866mhz ram , is this why I am getting rounding errors in prime? Also, anything Ive done over 4.7ghz my chip gives me errors of all sorts, even when i turn voltage up, I also have a 8150 that I was gonna pop in tosee what it could do..but im under impression that our Vishera is better than Bulldozer?
> 
> p.s. i have put up nb core to 1.35 thats the max ive put, maybe if i go higher i can acheive 2790 mhz NB ? Plus with ur guys experience do you find more performance out of a higher HT Link speed? or that of equal to the NB core at lower freq.??


you could ramp it up big time with those clocks/memory
are you already running pretty warm?, if so I wouldn't do it...

where you are at now even with h100 getting pretty warm.
you could try see if it handles it, I don't know.


----------



## 80171

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> you could ramp it up big time with those clocks/memory
> are you already running pretty warm?, if so I wouldn't do it...


Current setup I am at around 50C +/- 2C doing Blend in Prime full load. 1.415- 1.428Vcore fluctuating

EDIT: 54C maxed out but drops to 53Cish


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *80171*
> 
> I filled out rig builder already... current setup stable, I want to goto 250mhz FSB and 2000mhz ram, question... I see that our chips are designed to handle only 1866mhz ram , is this why I am getting rounding errors in prime? Also, anything Ive done over 4.7ghz my chip gives me errors of all sorts, even when i turn voltage up, I also have a 8150 that I was gonna pop in tosee what it could do..but im under impression that our Vishera is better than Bulldozer?
> 
> p.s. i have put up nb core to 1.35 thats the max ive put, maybe if i go higher i can acheive 2790 mhz NB ? Plus with ur guys experience do you find more performance out of a higher HT Link speed? or that of equal to the NB core at lower freq.??


well sorry to say i dont see your rig builder, and you didnt add it to your sig, ( again see link in my sig) the reason is it is incredibly faster for us to help you.

as you say NB core ( CPU/NB ) i assume you have a gigabyte ??

you will need both NB voltage bumped up ( around 0.1 v higher )

and NB core ( CPU/NB ) ~ 0.1v higher, but depending on several things it may need more or less


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *80171*
> 
> I filled out rig builder already... current setup stable, I want to goto 250mhz FSB and 2000mhz ram, question... I see that our chips are designed to handle only 1866mhz ram , is this why I am getting rounding errors in prime? Also, anything Ive done over 4.7ghz my chip gives me errors of all sorts, even when i turn voltage up, I also have a 8150 that I was gonna pop in tosee what it could do..but im under impression that our Vishera is better than Bulldozer?
> 
> p.s. i have put up nb core to 1.35 thats the max ive put, maybe if i go higher i can acheive 2790 mhz NB ? Plus with ur guys experience do you find more performance out of a higher HT Link speed? or that of equal to the NB core at lower freq.??


1st. Passing just 30 minutes of Prime95 is not close to being stable, maybe I misunderstood a previous post?

2nd. Chip is supported to 1866MHz, after that it's OC'd. I have run my 1866MHz at 2408MHz without issue.

3rd. Rounds errors are usually a sign of a lack of either CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage. Sometimes a combination of the two.

Before I help any further I/we need to see that rig sig. Don't want any damage due to wrong advise on my behalf.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 1st. Passing just 30 minutes of Prime95 is not close to being stable, maybe I misunderstood a previous post?
> 
> 2nd. Chip is supported to 1866MHz, after that it's OC'd. I have run my 1866MHz at 2408MHz without issue.
> 
> 3rd. Rounds errors are usually a sign of a lack of either CPU/NB voltage or Dram voltage. Sometimes a combination of the two.
> 
> Before I help any further I/we need to see that rig sig. Don't want any damage due to wrong advise on my behalf.


you mean like the above miskey of using 3.69 voltage







I dont think it would accept that value but oh man if it did







Ribbing you a bit xylon but you have to remember some people dont know any better.. and miskey on somthing like voltage can be bad :0


----------



## 80171

My apologies I filled this out when I first signed up and just looked and I guess it didn't save, give me a min going to update this with all my info [email protected] Sandman..that's WILD. You give me hope now I really actually want to hit 2133MHZ lol, let me add my components, and yes i have Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 REV. 4.0


----------



## Mega Man

if it makes you feel any better i have been @ 2400 memory on three chips, soon will get to do my fourth.

second, fyi the ud3 rev 3 and 4 have hard coded in the bios to throttle at iirc a certain wattage

but yea that could also be your problem


----------



## 80171




----------



## The Sandman

If you haven't done much testing try some IBT AVX http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
Start with a 10 run pass on "Very High" and what your temps.

If it passes with +results move onto a 20 run pass. If/when it passes move to "Maximum" setting and repeat.
When I can pass a 20 run pass on max I consider my OC ready for a 24 hr Prime95 run.
IBT will show instability quicker in the earlier runs but P95 definitely is in my line up.


----------



## Mega Man

ps dont use maxxmem on these chips, it sucks and is massively inaccurate, best is aida64 but you have to pay for it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Keep pushing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193029
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice Physics scores! But , I think I have you in RealBench 2.0 w/ Desktop / AMD / 2 GPU's
> 
> I'm 6th & yours is 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?Laptop=desktop&CPU=amd&gpu=2&Core=all&view=1
> 
> Mine
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=5749
> 
> Yours
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=352
> 
> I know you have higher scores with the 295's. These scores are with like components
Click to expand...

Yep, I haven't played around with Realbench seriously for about 4-5 months now.

I could have a play around sometime this week i guess and get back to you? (only have the 295x2 now)


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pea with few exceptions (for 2011 I use the line )


I had seen this before I was curious what method you guys prefer/get best results.

As to custom loop.. it seems the cost are anywhere from 200 to 500 but if I want to get the best parts it will cost alot, so maybe I'll wait, invest this money in a new case.. the phanteks primo is damn tempting.. altought, I wonder, will I still need socket fan with such a monster case ? I know it's mostly designed to water cool but that might not be for just now, don't wanna spend too much, especially with Skylake arround the corner and this would be more tempting to put a hole in my wallet for lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I had seen this before I was curious what method you guys prefer/get best results.
> 
> As to custom loop.. it seems the cost are anywhere from 200 to 500 but if I want to get the best parts it will cost alot, so maybe I'll wait, invest this money in a new case.. the phanteks primo is damn tempting.. altought, I wonder, will I still need socket fan with such a monster case ? I know it's mostly designed to water cool but that might not be for just now, don't wanna spend too much, especially with Skylake arround the corner and this would be more tempting to put a hole in my wallet for lol


TBH, most of the cost will go for quality fittings.

Tip, some guys let go of their gear here at the marketplace. You should get a lot for the money if you check them.

In other news:

Will this explain my high temps?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I had seen this before I was curious what method you guys prefer/get best results.
> 
> As to custom loop.. it seems the cost are anywhere from 200 to 500 but if I want to get the best parts it will cost alot, so maybe I'll wait, invest this money in a new case.. the phanteks primo is damn tempting.. altought, I wonder, will I still need socket fan with such a monster case ? I know it's mostly designed to water cool but that might not be for just now, don't wanna spend too much, especially with Skylake arround the corner and this would be more tempting to put a hole in my wallet for lol


You could do it for a pretty decent deal...shouldn't even be that much really...not like you need the best/largest reservoir...nicest Pump etc.
some of the water blocks themselves are kinda pricey but some good deals, If I had a mill/lathe again, I could machine/drill out some of those/housing/fittings all that.

Telling you can DIY/rig up some stuff xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TBH, most of the cost will go for quality fittings.
> 
> Tip, some guys let go of their gear here at the marketplace. You should get a lot for the money if you check them.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Will this explain my high temps?


hit it pretty decent with some 800 grit at least, then put the shine on it with 1000 grit+ stuff.

Yours, isn't that bad though a little rough looking though, pretty flat looking though.
you should see this chip, one of the edges/corners is a bit raised up a good bit/came like that..
I'm going to fix that.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ps dont use maxxmem on these chips, it sucks and is massively inaccurate, best is aida64 but you have to pay for it




\this....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TBH, most of the cost will go for quality fittings.
> 
> Tip, some guys let go of their gear here at the marketplace. You should get a lot for the money if you check them.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Will this explain my high temps?


if that stain is where the paste was then yeah...if I remember right the modules are on the edges/corners


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if that stain is where the paste was then yeah...if I remember right the modules are on the edges/corners


you could for sure start with a higher grit and clean a lot of that up. if you go lower it's just deeper scratch's, taking more off the spreader than that's needed etc

finish on mine is pretty good..but that raised up corner/edge on mine is not good at all/it's pretty bad actually....contributes to bad mounting obviously...get some more paper and very very lightly hit it with 400-600 grit, 800-2000grit is where it's really going to be nice.


----------



## hawker-gb

Update regarding temperature after set Nepton 280L as intake:

Both tests are done at 4,8ghz with around 30 degrees celsius ambient temperature

Setup #1 (Nepton as exhaust):

-2 x 120mm jetflo intake
-2 x 120mm stock Trooper fan side intake
-1 x 140mm behind MBO
-1 x 80mm VRM
-1 x 120mm Grand Flex (2400rpm) exhaust

Results: Max core temp. 64,6 degrees celsius,60 degrees socket

Setup #2:

Everything same except Nepton vents are set to intake (over top filter)

Results: Max core temp 56,5 degrees celsius,58 degrees socket

So,with rad fan set to intake i gain 8,1 degrees celsius less on core and 2 degrees less on socket.
That is done with stock Stortrooper top filter. Probably i will get few degrees less without filter.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Update regarding temperature after set Nepton 280L as intake:
> 
> Both tests are done at 4,8ghz with around 30 degrees celsius ambient temperature
> 
> Setup #1 (Nepton as exhaust):
> 
> -2 x 120mm jetflo intake
> -2 x 120mm stock Trooper fan side intake
> -1 x 140mm behind MBO
> -1 x 80mm VRM
> -1 x 120mm Grand Flex (2400rpm) exhaust
> 
> Results: Max core temp. 64,6 degrees celsius,60 degrees socket
> 
> Setup #2:
> 
> Everything same except Nepton vents are set to intake (over top filter)
> 
> Results: Max core temp 56,5 degrees celsius,58 degrees socket
> 
> So,with rad fan set to intake i gain 8,1 degrees celsius less on core and 2 degrees less on socket.
> That is done with stock Stortrooper top filter. Probably i will get few degrees less without filter.


When benching or stress testing with the filters off, I get a drop of 1c - 2c...

Every little bit can count when you total things up.









I have a 120.2 & 120.3 x 60mm Rads - w/ Noctua NF-F12's in push/pull at each radiator fan position.

The filters are Demcifilter made to fit a CaseLabs SM8


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if that stain is where the paste was then yeah...if I remember right the modules are on the edges/corners


Nope. That's not stain. Sanding exposed a huge lump at the center of the IHS.



That is IMO pretty bad considering it's too deep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> you could for sure start with a higher grit and clean a lot of that up. if you go lower it's just deeper scratch's, taking more off the spreader than that's needed etc
> 
> finish on mine is pretty good..but that raised up corner/edge on mine is not good at all/it's pretty bad actually....contributes to bad mounting obviously...get some more paper and very very lightly hit it with 400-600 grit, 800-2000grit is where it's really going to be nice.


This is all I've got.



And a used 600 grit.

Based on experience, it's not necessary to have a very fine finish.

For the result:
Not gonna spoil but graphs later. It's worth it!











On the right is the unlapped result a few days back on Prime Blend

On the left, not yet IBT Very High stable but do compare the Graphs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. That's not stain. Sanding exposed a huge lump at the center of the IHS.
> 
> 
> 
> That is IMO pretty bad considering it's too deep.
> This is all I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> And a used 600 grit.
> 
> Based on experience, it's not necessary to have a very fine finish.
> 
> For the result:
> Not gonna spoil but graphs later. It's worth it!


that's a large hump...did you have to lap block as well? I've thought about lapping my Cpu and block but I haven't taken that plunge...my cpu is high on two edges I know this because it grooved my block where it's raised...I was very careful to keep the corners even so I know it wasn't my mount....however the next time I removed it I checked it with a razor and it was in fact the lid...I need to check my block and see how it is..that's all next time I tear down which needs to be soon to install second pump and to get the panels back on...without them the dust is pretty bad


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. That's not stain. Sanding exposed a huge lump at the center of the IHS.
> 
> 
> 
> That is IMO pretty bad considering it's too deep.
> This is all I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> And a used 600 grit.
> 
> Based on experience, it's not necessary to have a very fine finish.
> 
> For the result:
> Not gonna spoil but graphs later. It's worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a large hump...did you have to lap block as well? I've thought about lapping my Cpu and block but I haven't taken that plunge...my cpu is high on two edges I know this because it grooved my block where it's raised...I was very careful to keep the corners even so I know it wasn't my mount....however the next time I removed it I checked it with a razor and it was in fact the lid...I need to check my block and see how it is..that's all next time I tear down which needs to be soon to install second pump and to get the panels back on...without them the dust is pretty bad
Click to expand...

I'd say that is more indicative of a low spot in the center of the heatspreader with the edges being higher.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say that is more indicative of a low spot in the center of the heatspreader with the edges being higher.


I'll see when I take it out I know the cpu is higher on those edges but I didn't check the cooler...surprisingly my stock heatsink was perfectly flat....I couldn't believe it...and the phanteks was pretty good too it had a small raised corner but nothing tim didn't fix


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say that is more indicative of a low spot in the center of the heatspreader with the edges being higher.[/quote
> 
> I would kinda want to ditch the 600 or go a little bit more with it, then start with some 800/1000/1500 etc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that's a large hump...did you have to lap block as well? I've thought about lapping my Cpu and block but I haven't taken that plunge...my cpu is high on two edges I know this because it grooved my block where it's raised...I was very careful to keep the corners even so I know it wasn't my mount....however the next time I removed it I checked it with a razor and it was in fact the lid...I need to check my block and see how it is..that's all next time I tear down which needs to be soon to install second pump and to get the panels back on...without them the dust is pretty bad


The Block has been lapped prior to this.
But nothing serious. Just took out the scratches.

The only way you can be sure about tge flatness is by sanding. Sad to say, once you do that, there's no turning back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say that is more indicative of a low spot in the center of the heatspreader with the edges being higher.


You sir, have a good set of senses!


----------



## RJ-Savage

Who cares about voiding warranties xD...doesn't matter with this chip anyways, new out of the box with defective spreader and stuff.... can't believe really, that edge/corner raised up like that actually fly that....So I have to do it. going to run to the store after while xD

watch its going to be like a 5-10c drop because it will actually be flat now/regardless of Finnish haha


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Who cares about voiding warranties xD...doesn't matter with this chip anyways, new out of the box with defective spreader and stuff.... can't believe really, that edge/corner raised up like that actually fly that....So I have to do it. going to run to the store after while xD
> 
> watch its going to be like a 5-10c drop because it will actually be flat now/regardless of Finnish haha


I've seen some really bad lids and sinks...in some cases the two are polar opposites which is worst case because they are barely making contact...

On the subject of tim and location of the cores/modules shouldn't that mean the application of tim is more critical on these chips as opposed to others whos cores are more towards the center...I know the heat spreader should help balance this out but wouldn't more heat still dissipate better from directly over the cores than letting it dissipate across....just throwing out thoughts here but could that be why we see people do remount and sometimes gain or lose 10 to 15c...I mean that's a lot really


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've seen some really bad lids and sinks...in some cases the two are polar opposites which is worst case because they are barely making contact...
> 
> On the subject of tim and location of the cores/modules shouldn't that mean the application of tim is more critical on these chips as opposed to others whos cores are more towards the center...I know the heat spreader should help balance this out but wouldn't more heat still dissipate better from directly over the cores than letting it dissipate across....just throwing out thoughts here but could that be why we see people do remount and sometimes gain or lose 10 to 15c...I mean that's a lot really


I'm serious Mines so bad every mount/remount is a bit different etc temp wise it seems like haha,
yeah raised up edge/corner is making it to where yeah it doesn't want to contact much in the middle.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You could do it for a pretty decent deal...shouldn't even be that much really...not like you need the best/largest reservoir...nicest Pump etc.
> some of the water blocks themselves are kinda pricey but some good deals, If I had a mill/lathe again, I could machine/drill out some of those/housing/fittings all that.
> 
> Telling you can DIY/rig up some stuff xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TBH, most of the cost will go for quality fittings.
> 
> Tip, some guys let go of their gear here at the marketplace. You should get a lot for the money if you check them.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Will this explain my high temps?


Yea I should check this out.. and those scratches lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You could do it for a pretty decent deal...shouldn't even be that much really...not like you need the best/largest reservoir...nicest Pump etc.
> some of the water blocks themselves are kinda pricey but some good deals, If I had a mill/lathe again, I could machine/drill out some of those/housing/fittings all that.
> 
> Telling you can DIY/rig up some stuff xD


You mean using an old aquarium pump etc ? XD lol

By the way anyone ever tryed or saw someone who tryed using some small engine radiators ?? like a scooter radiator llol, of course this would not likely fit in a case but I just had this idea


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea I should check this out.. and those scratches lol
> You mean using an old aquarium pump etc ? XD lol
> 
> By the way anyone ever tryed or saw someone who tryed using some small engine radiators ?? like a scooter radiator llol, of course this would not likely fit in a case but I just had this idea


I seen some pictures of an old Buick radiator and a pond pump used on a test bench...it was pretty cool but it couldn't have been a clean setup..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You could do it for a pretty decent deal...shouldn't even be that much really...not like you need the best/largest reservoir...nicest Pump etc.
> some of the water blocks themselves are kinda pricey but some good deals, If I had a mill/lathe again, I could machine/drill out some of those/housing/fittings all that.
> 
> Telling you can DIY/rig up some stuff xD
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TBH, most of the cost will go for quality fittings.
> 
> Tip, some guys let go of their gear here at the marketplace. You should get a lot for the money if you check them.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Will this explain my high temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I should check this out.. and those scratches lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You could do it for a pretty decent deal...shouldn't even be that much really...not like you need the best/largest reservoir...nicest Pump etc.
> some of the water blocks themselves are kinda pricey but some good deals, If I had a mill/lathe again, I could machine/drill out some of those/housing/fittings all that.
> 
> Telling you can DIY/rig up some stuff xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean using an old aquarium pump etc ? XD lol
> 
> By the way anyone ever tryed or saw someone who tryed using some small engine radiators ?? like a scooter radiator llol, of course this would not likely fit in a case but I just had this idea
Click to expand...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Universal-Ford-Mopar-Fabricated-Aluminum-Radiator-31-x-19-x3-Overall-/150997710231?hash=item23282a3597&vxp=mtr

Not really that much more expensive than cpu equipment AND you can get some HELLISH fans for it.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Pretty slick job there with some 800 grit xD,


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty slick job there with some 800 grit xD,


It appears that you are lapping in only one direction, the CPU should turned 90 degrees every 20 to 30 repetitions.

Also, I do the 400 grit to 2000 grit lapping as described in many tutorials... (maybe I like shinny things)

The 7 or 8 CPU's I've lapped, have all been high on edges AND high in center...

Many blocks are convex, this so when you tight it down in the corners it will sit flat...

Sorry, I'm not taking my loop apart for a picture!


----------



## zila

Yup, I agree. I do it pretty much the same way. I've taken mine up to 3000 grit sometimes too.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It appears that you are lapping in only one direction, the CPU should turned 90 degrees every 20 to 30 repetitions.
> 
> Also, I do the 400 grit to 2000 grit lapping as described in many tutorials... (maybe I like shinny things)
> 
> The 7 or 8 CPU's I've lapped, have all been high on edges AND high in center...
> 
> Many blocks are convex, this so when you tight it down in the corners it will sit flat...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not taking my loop apart for a picture!


Oh I was turning it, just last round kinda went one way. took forever really, this one way was waaay too high around the edges.

and yeah seeing like 5-10c drops depending what I'm doing, not jumping up there real quick/as quick etc...wow really does work xD, I'll touch it up some more when h60 gets here, store didn't have anything over 800-1000 grit..


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Oh I was turning it, just last round kinda went one way. took forever really, this one way was waaay too high around the edges.
> 
> and yeah seeing like 5-10c drops depending what I'm doing, not jumping up there real quick/as quick etc...wow really does work xD, I'll touch it up some more when h60 gets here, store didn't have anything over 800-1000 grit..


Yes, I've had temp differences similar to that. But not on my current rig,

I've redone the block mount (EK Supremacy EVO) on the CPU a couple times...

WTH?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yup, I agree. I do it pretty much the same way. I've taken mine up to 3000 grit sometimes too.


I'll use 2500 if I have scratches from multiple mounts & re-mounts


----------



## mus1mus

I dont have an idea where the core modules are. But on this chip, I get very high temps. Hitting past 70C at 1.5 Volts under load with Prime Blend.

Mounting is quite consistent. And pulling off the block shown thick deposits of TIM on the center.

The result I have posted shows the difference in Temps pre and post lap.

Pre-lap, 73C max at 1.5 under load. Prime Blend.
Core - Socket temps difference - almost 10C with the socket having lower temps.

Post Lap, 67C at 1.525 Volts under load IBT Very High.
Core to Socket temps - identical.

The tests are rather incomplete and limited as I am still fine tuning my OC. And it's daytime here at the moment with 35C ambient. Not gonna do a run!









Might pick some fine grits today to get them shiny and all but I am happy with my results.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Sorry if i been quiet guys....
Been working on this:


More to come when i get it finished


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay done!
Thoughts?
I am personally LOVING IT!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> Okay done!
> Thoughts?
> I am personally LOVING IT!


Me like. Me like eet soso much!

Gawd job!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Me like. Me like eet soso much!
> 
> Gawd job!


Thanks bro!
Wish i could get a picture that does it justice.


----------



## zila

Agent Smith that is really nice. I admire good work and you certainly have done that. Wow!!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Agent Smith that is really nice. I admire good work and you certainly have done that. Wow!!


Nice to hear someone say that! Thanks so much!

She runs as good a she looks too!
Really digging the crossfire thing so far, it's very new to me.... I haven't done multi gpu since i had 2 7900gt's in sli back in 06


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pea with few exceptions (for 2011 I use the line )
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen this before I was curious what method you guys prefer/get best results.
> 
> As to custom loop.. it seems the cost are anywhere from 200 to 500 but if I want to get the best parts it will cost alot, so maybe I'll wait, invest this money in a new case.. the phanteks primo is damn tempting.. altought, I wonder, will I still need socket fan with such a monster case ? I know it's mostly designed to water cool but that might not be for just now, don't wanna spend too much, especially with Skylake arround the corner and this would be more tempting to put a hole in my wallet for lol
Click to expand...

Not really. Seriously you should try a h220x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Who cares about voiding warranties xD...doesn't matter with this chip anyways, new out of the box with defective spreader and stuff.... can't believe really, that edge/corner raised up like that actually fly that....So I have to do it. going to run to the store after while xD
> 
> watch its going to be like a 5-10c drop because it will actually be flat now/regardless of Finnish haha


I have never seen a perfect cpu.


----------



## Xplic1T

Just got this chip and I wonder if the Black Edition makes a difference ?

Secondly, anybody out there on Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (or similar) care to post Bios settings for a stable oc ? All tutorials I found are for Asus bios.

On a Zalman heatsink so I am hoping for 4.6 at-least stable.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplic1T*
> 
> Just got this chip and I wonder if the Black Edition makes a difference ?
> 
> Secondly, anybody out there on Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (or similar) care to post Bios settings for a stable oc ? All tutorials I found are for Asus bios.
> 
> On a Zalman heatsink so I am hoping for 4.6 at-least stable.


Black Edition means it's multiplier is unlocked

I've seen a few people use that board and they should be able to help you out with it.

What Zalman cooler is it?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It appears that you are lapping in only one direction, the CPU should turned 90 degrees every 20 to 30 repetitions.
> 
> Also, I do the 400 grit to 2000 grit lapping as described in many tutorials... (maybe I like shinny things)
> 
> The 7 or 8 CPU's I've lapped, have all been high on edges AND high in center...
> 
> Many blocks are convex, this so when you tight it down in the corners it will sit flat...
> 
> Sorry, I'm not taking my loop apart for a picture!


My CPU was hollow in the middle, now how could I check if my heatsink is convex or what ? I need a piece of glass maybe..

@Megaman, I know about swifttech I have my eyes on their products, the thing though, would my performance will be significantly better, even say with a h240x ? for instance would I be able to get this chip to 4.9-5 (assuming it handles it of course) with safe temps ?

The thing is if I would go watercooling I would want total overkill performance, not just gain 3 degrees







, because I have seen benchmarks and many AIO watercooling kits do barely better than a NHD15, and in many reviews the NHD14 is like similar to the 15 or 1-2 less degrees.

But of course keeping this case is out of the equation if i go watercooling.

Also going watercooling now with Skylake arround the corner would make sense, so that I get arround testing watercooling on those parts, not brand new parts lol, which would bring me more confidence in the watercooling area !

I just started working after years of nonactivity lol so I'm gonna let myself go a bit with PC parts soon.. it's why I kinda wanted to get Skylake, also tempted by a 144hz IPS monitor !







me go full crazy mode
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> Okay done!
> Thoughts?
> I am personally LOVING IT!


Sweet man very sweet ! this all seems to fit in a pretty small case too, curious about your temps


----------



## Xplic1T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Black Edition means it's multiplier is unlocked
> 
> I've seen a few people use that board and they should be able to help you out with it.
> 
> What Zalman cooler is it?


ZALMAN CNPS9700

Hmm its a bit dusty ... im getting poor temperatures with it with out not oc'd... Will clean all dust and buy thermal paste tomorrow. Tried to use the stock paste that came with the stock heatsync ... meh


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplic1T*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Black Edition means it's multiplier is unlocked
> 
> I've seen a few people use that board and they should be able to help you out with it.
> 
> What Zalman cooler is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ZALMAN CNPS9700
> 
> Hmm its a bit dusty ... im getting poor temperatures with it with out not oc'd... Will clean all dust and buy thermal paste tomorrow. Tried to use the stock paste that came with the stock heatsync ... meh
Click to expand...

I actually have one of those coolers on my Phenom II and it's great for that but i don't think you'd get very far above stock on an FX 8 core.

What clock speeds and temps are you at right now?

Also might help if you could fill out the rigbuilder and put it in your forum sig (See my sig for info)


----------



## Xplic1T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually have one of those coolers on my Phenom II and it's great for that but i don't think you'd get very far above stock on an FX 8 core.
> 
> What clock speeds and temps are you at right now?
> 
> Also might help if you could fill out the rigbuilder and put it in your forum sig (See my sig for info)


Haha, i replaced my phenom II 960T with the FX 8350 and put the zalman cooler on it.

Not sure how to put it in my signiture but rocking a PowerColor R9 290 4gb OC, GA-970A-UD3 motherboard, the FX 8350 and 8 gigs of ram.

Currently it's idling at 31 to 35 * C but when Im running a game on it, it goes up to 65 and with GTA V running ... its gone to 70 ... i closed GTA immediately.

Also I have the door completely open on the side of the case ... not sure why its running so hot. Maybe the heatsink isn't seated right or the thermal paste im guessing ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplic1T*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually have one of those coolers on my Phenom II and it's great for that but i don't think you'd get very far above stock on an FX 8 core.
> 
> What clock speeds and temps are you at right now?
> 
> Also might help if you could fill out the rigbuilder and put it in your forum sig (See my sig for info)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, i replaced my phenom II 960T with the FX 8350 and put the zalman cooler on it.
> 
> Not sure how to put it in my signiture but rocking a PowerColor R9 290 4gb OC, GA-970A-UD3 motherboard, the FX 8350 and 8 gigs of ram.
> 
> Currently it's idling at 31 to 35 * C but when Im running a game on it, it goes up to 65 and with GTA V running ... its gone to 70 ... i closed GTA immediately.
> 
> Also I have the door completely open on the side of the case ... not sure why its running so hot. Maybe the heatsink isn't seated right or the thermal paste im guessing ?
Click to expand...

It's possible, I've got mine on a FX-6300 at stock atm (3.5Ghz no Turbo) and it runs quite warm (55-65c full load iirc) so i could imagine that the cooler may not be good enough for that chip.

as a quick stop gap (people are going to hang me for this) but grab yourself a 212 Evo (for now) or maybe disable Turbo + undervolt it a little if you are still seeing high temps after you do a remount









Me personally I'd just go with a Big tower air cooler or a good AIO myself just for the extra headroom


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplic1T*
> 
> Just got this chip and I wonder if the Black Edition makes a difference ?
> 
> Secondly, anybody out there on Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (or similar) care to post Bios settings for a stable oc ? All tutorials I found are for Asus bios.
> 
> On a Zalman heatsink so I am hoping for 4.6 at-least stable.


Look at this post:http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/3040#post_23692097

4.6GHz is too much for your cooler, in winter I could do 4.4GHz with my FX-8320E and a CM Hyper 212 EVO, but now in summer (in my city it's so hot, even in winter) only 4.3GHz stable.

On normal operations it runs 4.4GHz stable too, but if I run OCCT or Prime95 it isn't stable like in winter (3+ hours OCCT or 12+ hours Prime95).


----------



## Xplic1T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Look at this post:http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added/3040#post_23692097
> 
> 4.6GHz is too much for your cooler, in winter I could do 4.4GHz with my FX-8320E and a CM Hyper 212 EVO, but now in summer (in my city it's so hot, even in winter) only 4.3GHz stable.
> 
> On normal operations it runs 4.4GHz stable too, but if I run OCCT or Prime95 it isn't stable like in winter (3+ hours OCCT or 12+ hours Prime95).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's possible, I've got mine on a FX-6300 at stock atm (3.5Ghz no Turbo) and it runs quite warm (55-65c full load iirc) so i could imagine that the cooler may not be good enough for that chip.
> 
> as a quick stop gap (people are going to hang me for this) but grab yourself a 212 Evo (for now) or maybe disable Turbo + undervolt it a little if you are still seeing high temps after you do a remount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally I'd just go with a Big tower air cooler or a good AIO myself just for the extra headroom


Something definitely seems wrong ... Not even getting into GTA V im already at 65* and 72 + when it first starts loading ... :-/ I'm worried. I guess the Phenom could take the heat ... never paid attention to the temp on the Phenom since I couldn't get a temp read on HWMoniter or Core Temp 1.0. (BIOS Issue).

Anyway ... Hopefully reapplying the paste will help get this to low 60's in game ...Whats all this hubbub I'm hearing the edges being flawed ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Sweet man very sweet ! this all seems to fit in a pretty small case too, curious about your temps


Temps aren't great, but not terrible either, especially concidering there are 2) 290's in that tiny little box!

CPU max around 63c, GPU1 hits 84, and GPU2 hits around 75c.
That's with stock fan profile though, I can bump the fans up with a custom profile and keep them at 78c and 69c respectively, which is what I normally do when playing games. It actually doesn't add much noise at all.

I have a fan on the socket behind the door, and am drilling some 1/4" holes on the panel this evening to get cool air on it, cause it's hitting around 85c during stability testing.
I thought it was pretty cool that the fan had enough room to sit behind the socket and work even with the door on. Mind you it is a 15mm slim 120mm, but the distance from the socket to the door inside is around 20mm in total, which still lets it move some air. The key is going to be getting those holes drilled tonight, and letting it get the fresh air.

I definitely sacrificed a few degrees on my GPU's going with this case, but these babies are made for it anyways, and the overall look of the end result was well worth a few degrees!


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> Okay done!
> Thoughts?
> I am personally LOVING IT!


Looks very nice. I dig it!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Looks very nice. I dig it!


Thanks


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's possible, I've got mine on a FX-6300 at stock atm (3.5Ghz no Turbo) and it runs quite warm (55-65c full load iirc) so i could imagine that the cooler may not be good enough for that chip.
> 
> as a quick stop gap (people are going to hang me for this) but grab yourself a 212 Evo (for now) or maybe disable Turbo + undervolt it a little if you are still seeing high temps after you do a remount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally I'd just go with a Big tower air cooler or a good AIO myself just for the extra headroom


Sgt Bilko. your demoted, a 212 Evo indeed, how many times does someone come here with a 8350 or similar and we have to kindly tell them its not enough......

Now an AIO or a good Tower cooler ok.........

Report to the cook house Sgt.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Sgt Bilko. your demoted, a 212 Evo indeed, how many times does someone come here with a 8350 or similar and we have to kindly tell them its not enough......
> 
> Now an AIO or a good Tower cooler ok.........
> 
> Report to the cook house Sgt.


Does this line of thinking also apply to the "e" series FX processors?

The reason I ask is that I seem to be doing pretty good with a 212 EVO and an 8320e. If you look at the temps in the screenshot provided, the maximum temperature numbers were recorded while stress testing.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Does this line of thinking also apply to the "e" series FX processors?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I seem to be doing pretty good with a 212 EVO and an 8320e. If you look at the temps in the screenshot provided, the maximum temperature numbers were recorded while stress testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


depends on what u were using as a stress test


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> depends on what u were using as a stress test


I used Prime95 right before taking that screenshot. I also use IBT as well which produces slightly higher temps but pretty close to the numbers shown.


----------



## mus1mus

CHALLENGERZ?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I used Prime95 right before taking that screenshot. I also use IBT as well which produces slightly higher temps but pretty close to the numbers shown.


All to often people come here expecting us to say of course your all right to overclock to 5.0 using a 212 Evo, We have tried with various coolers and learnt our lessons, if it works for you fine, but personally I would recommend nothing less than a H80i or a Noctua NH-D14 tower cooler,

Most of the others would say this is not enough...but you can get by with this ....



But this is what you end up with when you try..

And see my signature it will give you a clue about my sense of humor


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> All to often people come here expecting us to say of course your all right to overclock to 5.0 using a 212 Evo, We have tried with various coolers and learnt our lessons, if it works for you fine, but personally I would recommend nothing less than a H80i or a Noctua NH-D14 tower cooler,
> 
> Most of the others would say this is not enough...but you can get by with this ....
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what you end up with when you try..
> 
> And see my signature it will give you a clue about my sense of humor


Demn right!

I won't even show how mine is right now. Hard to top yours.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CHALLENGERZ?


Phew!
I got nothing for that with one card buddy....

Here was my best on one:
5GHz with my older 290 @ 1150/1600 (Hynix)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4503096

I haven't tested the limits of my second 290 individually yet.
I know the VRAM won't go past 1450 (Elpida) or so, but not sure of the core. Maybe I'll see what the core on that one can do later....
I may be able to squeeze a suicide run in at 5.1GHz, but I don't see me getting even a hair past that with such limited voltage.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> All to often people come here expecting us to say of course your all right to overclock to 5.0 using a 212 Evo, We have tried with various coolers and learnt our lessons, if it works for you fine, but personally I would recommend nothing less than a H80i or a Noctua NH-D14 tower cooler,
> 
> Most of the others would say this is not enough...but you can get by with this ....
> 
> But this is what you end up with when you try..
> 
> And see my signature it will give you a clue about my sense of humor


I wasn't looking for any sort of validation. I was just curious to know if the EVO 212 was not recommended for the "e" series FX chips , or are they just not recommended for the higher wattage FX chips?

I just don't want to risk ruining any of my hardware by running a cooler that isn't up to the task.

Thanks


----------



## RJ-Savage

I'm at 4.7ghz 1.46v now 21x multiplier 224 bus, gskill is oced sitting at 1800mhz,
it's all definitely running cooler but now getting Red Screen of Death and stuff.....does in it in ESO out of no where..sucks too because my frame minimums improved a good bit,. a lot less lag/hitching/stutter.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Phew!
> I got nothing for that with one card buddy....
> 
> Here was my best on one:
> 5GHz with my older 290 @ 1150/1600 (Hynix)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4503096
> 
> I haven't tested the limits of my second 290 individually yet.
> I know the VRAM won't go past 1450 (Elpida) or so, but not sure of the core. Maybe I'll see what the core on that one can do later....
> I may be able to squeeze a suicide run in at 5.1GHz, but I don't see me getting even a hair past that with such limited voltage.


I just used the Vcore off a 5GHz OC IBT run.

Demn! This chip turns out a power hog too!

1.4 for 4.7
1.45 for 4.8
1.5 for 4.9
1.55 for 5.0

But overall, still better than my previous one. Which pushed the limits of everything! Board, PSU, Thermals, even Power Pins!









That is a good score! I remembered trying to break 9K total.

BIOS made it fly!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I wasn't looking for any sort of validation. I was just curious to know if the EVO 212 was not recommended for the "e" series FX chips , or are they just not recommended for the higher wattage FX chips?
> 
> I just don't want to risk ruining any of my hardware by running a cooler that isn't up to the task.
> 
> Thanks


Simple answer without any bull****...no a 212 evo is not enough for an overclocked FX...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Simple answer without any bull****...no a 212 evo is not enough for an overclocked FX...


his evo is hitting 50C @4.7ghz which isnt too shabby, if it was a non e version i'd tell him its not suited but in this instance the evo seems to be doing pretty well


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Simple answer without any bull****...no a 212 evo is not enough for an overclocked FX...


Many say they work well, I never had one so I don't know. For that price I imagine it works well I definitely wouldn't expect it to handle some high OC...there is just way better higher end air out there than that.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> his evo is hitting 50C @4.7ghz which isnt too shabby, if it was a non e version i'd tell him its not suited but in this instance the evo seems to be doing pretty well


I stand corrected...(still don't think it's enough though....just off to eat my hat.....)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I stand corrected...(still don't think it's enough though....just off to eat my hat.....)


i stand corrected lol he only ran prime for 17mins









no wonder his temps were good lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I just used the Vcore off a 5GHz OC IBT run.
> 
> Demn! This chip turns out a power hog too!
> 
> 1.4 for 4.7
> 1.45 for 4.8
> 1.5 for 4.9
> 1.55 for 5.0
> 
> But overall, still better than my previous one. Which pushed the limits of everything! Board, PSU, Thermals, even Power Pins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good score! I remembered trying to break 9K total.
> 
> BIOS made it fly!


Yeah, I've been benching with 3dmark11 more than anything lately.
I just get pissed off when I get to the end of Firestrike, and my single card run on my current system is 500 points below my best runs on my old x6 (at the fault of the benchmark obviously)
And I get pissed off again when I see that even with two cards in CF I am still just sitting in the 13k's.... which is ridiculously low, but again, it's just the fault of the benchmark.
3dmark11 doesn't condem the AMD FX CPU's the way Firestrike does....


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i stand corrected lol he only ran prime for 17mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder his temps were good lol


Actually when I started here that's about the time I ran it for...the missus used to start complaining about the heat otherwise. Can't understand why ....it saved on the central heating...


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Actually when I started here that's about the time I ran it for...the missus used to start complaining about the heat otherwise. Can't understand why ....it saved on the central heating...


Guarantee you that EVO works better than this 3 pipe/90mm fan....yeah I'm hurting pretty bad right now xD
all these waay higher ambient's and stuff.

I'm catching all kind of hell going past 4.4ghz now haha


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Simple answer without any bull****...no a 212 evo is not enough for an overclocked FX...


Hyper 212 EVO for a medium OC is perfect, for highers OC's it's not, it depends on which level of OC...

If motherboard, case, PSU, etc... aren't high-end, CM Hyper 212 EVO is more than enough for too much people...


----------



## RJ-Savage

The H60 is better xD


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Guarantee you that EVO works better than this 3 pipe/90mm fan....yeah I'm hurting pretty bad right now xD
> all these waay higher ambient's and stuff.
> 
> I'm catching all kind of hell going past 4.4ghz now haha


What, something like this?


----------



## miklkit

The best I got with a single tower cooler (Arctic Cooling A30 w/4-8mm heat pipes) was 4.6 ghz with the 8350 and it was running in the 62-65C range. But his temps are that E-type talking. Here are an 8350, 8370, and 9590 at 4.7 where everything is the same except the CPU.




I want to see how that 212 does in IBT AVX VH.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> What, something like this?


Is that like one of the smaller Sycthe's? no that looks better than even what I have haha, something similar though thermalright 90, nickel plating's/base etc, that got lapped though, mounts/remounts are bad stuff xD


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I want to see how that 212 does in IBT AVX VH.


Don't encourage him...you can download it from the first page here and you need to run it for about 20 passes.....no don't let him .....he'll only get upset.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Is that like one of the smaller Sycthe's? no that looks better than even what I have haha, something similar though thermalright 90, nickel base etc that got lapped though haha


Yep, on a build for a friend who bought a FX6300...

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/katana-3-cpu-cooler.html


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Yep, on a build for a friend who bought a FX6300...
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/katana-3-cpu-cooler.html


multiple mount/remount scratched/scuffed up that nickel plating pretty easy..yup needs lapped.

And really copper does have the superior thermal conductivity anyways...sure doesn't age well/look good considering oxidation though.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> My CPU was hollow in the middle, now how could I check if my heatsink is convex or what ? I need a piece of glass maybe..
> 
> @Megaman, I know about swifttech I have my eyes on their products, the thing though, would my performance will be significantly better, even say with a h240x ? for instance would I be able to get this chip to 4.9-5 (assuming it handles it of course) with safe temps ?
> 
> The thing is if I would go watercooling I would want total overkill performance, not just gain 3 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , because I have seen benchmarks and many AIO watercooling kits do barely better than a NHD15, and in many reviews the NHD14 is like similar to the 15 or 1-2 less degrees.
> 
> But of course keeping this case is out of the equation if i go watercooling.
> 
> Also going watercooling now with Skylake arround the corner would make sense, so that I get arround testing watercooling on those parts, not brand new parts lol, which would bring me more confidence in the watercooling area !
> 
> I just started working after years of nonactivity lol so I'm gonna let myself go a bit with PC parts soon.. it's why I kinda wanted to get Skylake, also tempted by a 144hz IPS monitor !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me go full crazy mode
> Sweet man very sweet ! this all seems to fit in a pretty small case too, curious about your temps


I second the h2xx series...I'm pushing mine to the limits with acceptable temperatures...3 rads two gpu blocks cpu block two reservoirs...cpu stays around 55 at 4.8 61c ish under ibt...since ambient are pushing 28 now and fiance sometimes has my ambient at 32c...to check the blocks and cpus I take a razor and set it across in a star pattern 8 points to see which areas are high/low then check the other mating surface to see if they will mount ok...so far I've been fortunate haven't found a really bad of either


----------



## Mike The Owl

I found this link for anyone who wants to compare their cooler.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2745&page=4

It's not complete but it gives you some idea of how well yours works.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, the summer is a bummer for overclocking....
AC full blast all day yesterday!
Rest of the house was 72f, but the damn living room was 78f.... definitely seeing an uptick in load temps.
Not losing stability, but it's certainly a reality with this time of year, and it hasn't even gotten to summer yet.
Luckily, the temps I get under game load are nowhere near the vacinity of stability testing, so I should be fine....

BUT THOSE 290's THOUGH....
They hate high ambient... between shrinking my case, adding a second card, and coping with higher ambients, I am seeing GPU one hit mid 80's, and GPU 2 hit high 70's
That is up from a very pleasent 72/69 before. I'm just going to dial in a custom profile for them over the summer.


----------



## Mike The Owl

I'll swap you Agent Smith...High 54f low 43f...http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654993 . I'll give up the overclocked and go sit in the sun with a beer anytime!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I'll swap you Agent Smith...High 54f low 43f...http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654993 . I'll give up the overclocked and go sit in the sun with a beer anytime!


Haha, see that's the real beauty of it.... no pun intended








Go outside, fire up the grill, and drink some cold ones with the family.
Then later in the year it's too cold to go outside, and you need something to do indoors again...


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Temps aren't great, but not terrible either, especially concidering there are 2) 290's in that tiny little box!
> 
> CPU max around 63c, GPU1 hits 84, and GPU2 hits around 75c.
> That's with stock fan profile though, I can bump the fans up with a custom profile and keep them at 78c and 69c respectively, which is what I normally do when playing games. It actually doesn't add much noise at all.
> 
> I have a fan on the socket behind the door, and am drilling some 1/4" holes on the panel this evening to get cool air on it, cause it's hitting around 85c during stability testing.
> I thought it was pretty cool that the fan had enough room to sit behind the socket and work even with the door on. Mind you it is a 15mm slim 120mm, but the distance from the socket to the door inside is around 20mm in total, which still lets it move some air. The key is going to be getting those holes drilled tonight, and letting it get the fresh air.
> 
> I definitely sacrificed a few degrees on my GPU's going with this case, but these babies are made for it anyways, and the overall look of the end result was well worth a few degrees!


Don't worry about 290s temps too much they can handle 90 fine lol, even more, not sure what's the exact limit though, like you said, they're designed for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I second the h2xx series...I'm pushing mine to the limits with acceptable temperatures...3 rads two gpu blocks cpu block two reservoirs...cpu stays around 55 at 4.8 61c ish under ibt...since ambient are pushing 28 now and fiance sometimes has my ambient at 32c...to check the blocks and cpus I take a razor and set it across in a star pattern 8 points to see which areas are high/low then check the other mating surface to see if they will mount ok...so far I've been fortunate haven't found a really bad of either


Oh so H220 with extra rads, wait a minute.. 3 rads including the base one oor ?

And by the way how you guys explain he gets better temps with a 212 EVO than me with a D14.. I think I really gonna check if it's not flat.. maybe he ran 5mn prime also ? you need to run it AT LEAST 30mn for a temp check I guess, even 1h, I used to run furmark at the same time with my dual core aswell to push the cards to the max and see real max temps, but holy molly I'm not gonna try that with this config







, this is a suicide.

Maybe his ambiant temp is 17° c ? lol just kidding


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Haha, see that's the real beauty of it.... no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go outside, fire up the grill, and drink some cold ones with the family.
> Then later in the year it's too cold to go outside, and you need something to do indoors again...


Yeah unless you are in the deep south or south east Texas.. well there its either OMG burning or uber wet.. and kinda cold and really just gross


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ok, h220x , where in the UK stock it...?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Back at 4.7hgz now, H60 came in, just wow, it's like way harder to break 40-50c now. I'm impressed.
I think I can go further too. try some runs of prime really see where I'm at.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Back at 4.7hgz now, H60 came in, just wow, it's like way harder to break 40-50c now. I'm impressed.
> I think I can go further too. try some runs of prime really see where I'm at.


One or two fans on the h60?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's possible, I've got mine on a FX-6300 at stock atm (3.5Ghz no Turbo) and it runs quite warm (55-65c full load iirc) so i could imagine that the cooler may not be good enough for that chip.
> 
> as a quick stop gap (people are going to hang me for this) but grab yourself a 212 Evo (for now) or maybe disable Turbo + undervolt it a little if you are still seeing high temps after you do a remount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally I'd just go with a Big tower air cooler or a good AIO myself just for the extra headroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt Bilko. your demoted, a 212 Evo indeed, how many times does someone come here with a 8350 or similar and we have to kindly tell them its not enough......
> 
> Now an AIO or a good Tower cooler ok.........
> 
> Report to the cook house Sgt.
Click to expand...

I told them to grab a 212 Evo so they can run their rig whilst they saved up for a cooler to overclock with hence the (for now)

I'm well aware of how many people come through here with that cooler and ask for help overclocking but if he is having issues at stock then a 212 is plenty until they can get a better cooler.

there was some method to the madness you see


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> One or two fans on the h60?


Just one, as push/exhaust, trying that first, works well in this case. Need those longer screws to mount a 2nd, I'm fighting Prime now though...not even remotly close with temp problems...and yeah workers dropping out left and right...had it going pretty well awhile back...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I told them to grab a 212 Evo so they can run their rig whilst they saved up for a cooler to overclock with hence the (for now)
> 
> I'm well aware of how many people come through here with that cooler and ask for help overclocking but if he is having issues at stock then a 212 is plenty until they can get a better cooler.
> 
> there was some method to the madness you see


Fair go mate... I'll let you out of the cook house once you've peeled all the spuds


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Just one. Need those longer screws to mount a 2nd, I'm fighting Prime now though...not even remotly close with temp problems...and yeah workers dropping out left and right...


If you've got it switch to Aida 64. Although it will give your rig a good workout it won't fry your system ( I burnt out 3 power Supplies and a set of ram running Prime overnight)


----------



## RJ-Savage

1.536vcore xD, yeah look at that 51.4c haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

I still don't know whats going on with prime though...


----------



## gordesky1

Did found out something was wrong with my rasa 750 kit.. Either the block or the pump. So I spring for that Raijintek Triton deal and when it came in i set it up and idle temps and even load temps was lower...

With the custom temps can get up to 70s up to 77.. at load with 1.512v 4.9ghz... and with the side case off around low 70s With the same clock and volts with the Raijintek Triton it will hit around 66 to max 68 i ever saw on it.

Its Still hot to my liking... But than again that was with just pull fans instead of push and pull like i was using on my rasa kit..

Than i tried the Raijintek Triton rad out of the case and sit it on top of the case with push and pull 2x tycoon fans and the 2 stock fans which are loud as heck but they push a good bit of air flow. And the temps are mostly always in the 50s at load with a spike up to 64c and that's with 25 runs on high on ibt avx.

Tired it with the case on and i saw a spike to 67... So a new case is in order or a side panel. was looking at the Thermaltake Core X9

But the Raijintek Triton is a really great AIO water cooler and im even planing on adding a 2nd rad soon to it or a bigger rad.

Here's 2 screen shots of the temp differences from my rasa and the Raijintek Triton the rasa when i tested it was on normal 10 runs AVX while the Triton was on high 25runs .

 rasa

 Triton ignore the 5.2ghz in open hardware... lol i wish!

Still cant hit the big 5ghz tho:/ maybe its not a 5ghz 100% stable chip. It is for 4.9 cause i been running it non stop for over a week gaming running programs and running Ibt AVX couple times a day with no problems.


----------



## StrongForce

Wow ok so, I have a few pics and screens to share, first this is what the paste spread looked like :



Which doesn't look that bad but it actually was, because I put a nice pea this time and my temps are better, yay ! Also looked at the heatsink surface it was pretty flat.



I know 80 CPU but my back socket fan fell off I need to put it back, which means even more room for OC ! the ambiant is currently 25.. I wonder how far I can push it now













As you can see there were some nice scratches that I couldn't get rid of, or was too lazy to try after 1h or so polishing can you really blame me ?







I was doing it outdoor since the weather was nice.. I think some micro piece of sand landed on it :O be more careful with that.. next time


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Wow ok so, I have a few pics and screens to share, first this is what the paste spread looked like :
> 
> 
> 
> Which doesn't look that bad but it actually was, because I put a nice pea this time and my temps are better, yay ! Also looked at the heatsink surface it was pretty flat.
> 
> 
> 
> I know 80 CPU but my back socket fan fell off I need to put it back, which means even more room for OC ! the ambiant is currently 25.. I wonder how far I can push it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there were some nice scratches that I couldn't get rid of, or was too lazy to try after 1h or so polishing can you really blame me ?


How are you running that hot with that monster air sink, whatever it is? your cpu looks lapped way finer too than mine too. h60 is hanging in with 5ghz over here, I seen 55c briefly trying to do p95 but yeah mostly 40-50c, something else is doing/causing p95 instability real quick whatever it is not sure if CPU/NB needs to go up, or if this memory is wigging out or what, very well possibility because I ran it pretty hard a few times... was trying to do it earlier at 4.7ghz and yeah no where near temp problems...workers going down in like within seconds/few minutes and I threw a bunch voltage at it thinking it was that no go....

Yours, looked like you past a round of 1000-1200 grit or more, left mine for now at 800 grit so yeah waay rougher than yours haha,
I don't know..some say the finer finish/polish is actually worse others say it's better...I don't know.

I must have a Killer mount going on with Block and that pre-applied TIM whatever it is haha, gotta be, didn't expect the h60 to cope with 5ghz doing anything to be honest...I was thinking more like yeah 4.7-4.8.


----------



## mus1mus

your finishes are too shabby! lol









I'll pick up finer grits later and see how shiny it'll become.









tip, 1000 is enough. spend more time flattening the IHS first. Then spend more than an hour to get a good shine. And just use the same paper the whole time without cleaning them sanded copper dust.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> your finishes are too shabby! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pick up finer grits later and see how shiny it'll become.


Nah, telling you his is nice compared to mine.

explain to me then, you know how rough an 800 grit lapping is/ still looks like, yet I'm still getting sick temps over here xD


----------



## StrongForce

Well my temps are so high because I'm still on CPU LLC high, I need to OC the CPU again to something more appropriate 4.55 atm was just temporary so it doesn't burn..

Oh I didn't know it needed 1h at 1000+







how many times do I need to change paper `?

Damn I cut myself trying to adjust my socket fan lol, this thing is annoying.. I cannot find a position where I get temp reduction on the core now..







whether air pulls or push..grr what you guys use on socket I guess pull is best..

Also I had this genius idea of putting heatsinks in the back of the socket!! you guys think that could help reduce the core temps ? there is only one way to know !









Me needs to buy those small heatsinks with sticky thermal pads on it lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Nah, telling you his is nice compared to mine.
> 
> explain to me then, you know how rough an 800 grit lapping is/ still looks like, yet I'm still getting sick temps over here xD


Lapping is not a guarantee to lower your temps.

It depends on your IHS and Cooler mating. Take a look at mine.





The IHS got some deep lumps in the center with the edges sitting high. Meaning, I get a large deposit of TIM in the center. Too thick to give me poor results on Stock.

1.500 Vcore under load spiked to 69-73C pre-lap.
1.548 Vcore under load IBT AVX maxed to 71C after lapping.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Well my temps are so high because I'm still on CPU LLC high, I need to OC the CPU again to something more appropriate 4.55 atm was just temporary so it doesn't burn..
> 
> *Oh I didn't know it needed 1h at 1000+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many times do I need to change paper `?*
> 
> Damn I cut myself trying to adjust my socket fan lol, this thing is annoying.. I cannot find a position where I get temp reduction on the core now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whether air pulls or push..grr what you guys use on socket I guess pull is best..
> 
> Also I had this genius idea of putting heatsinks in the back of the socket!! you guys think that could help reduce the core temps ? there is only one way to know !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me needs to buy those small heatsinks with sticky thermal pads on it lol


I have good results by using the same paper to get the polished finished before. I can't remember what grit it is. But I found it ridiculous that after getting the finish considerably mirror like, and thought a finer grit will take it further, changing the paper to a much finer grit made it cloudy again!

Went back to the same used paper again and produced shinier finish. Polishing will take most of your time really.


----------



## RJ-Savage

It wasn't really the finish being biggest concern I had, it was just bad leveling/flatness like the worst lid I ever seen I swear,......all 4 corners/edges really high....and in no way should flown like that...


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> depends on what u were using as a stress test
> 
> 
> 
> I used Prime95 right before taking that screenshot. I also use IBT as well which produces slightly higher temps but pretty close to the numbers shown.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Simple answer without any bull****...no a 212 evo is not enough for an overclocked FX...
> 
> 
> 
> his evo is hitting 50C @4.7ghz which isnt too shabby, if it was a non e version i'd tell him its not suited but in this instance the evo seems to be doing pretty well
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I stand corrected...(still don't think it's enough though....just off to eat my hat.....)
> 
> 
> 
> i stand corrected lol he only ran prime for 17mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder his temps were good lol
Click to expand...





that last quote is the most important, but do what you want for stability,

i will state that is BY FAR the BEST chip i have seen on a 212

otherwise it is 4.4-4.5 ( assuming that it is stable )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Simple answer without any bull****...no a 212 evo is not enough for an overclocked FX...
> 
> 
> 
> Hyper 212 EVO for a medium OC is perfect, for highers OC's it's not, it depends on which level of OC...
> 
> If motherboard, case, PSU, etc... aren't high-end, CM Hyper 212 EVO is more than enough for too much people...
Click to expand...

until that ONE ( and ONLY at this point ) it was good for a LOW OC ~4.4 that was it,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok, h220x , where in the UK stock it...?


@BramSLI1 ask him


----------



## StrongForce

Oh man I'm getting tired of this... if anything a back socket fan (now) lower the socket temps to arround 72 at minimum, but increases the core to up to 70 ! *** !

And I just realised my CPU throttles at 1.5 Ghz... I didn't know socket temp was affecting throttle... I'm so pissed right now :S don't know what to do, yes I'll take a look in the BIOS, I may have put the llc on very high or something :S..


----------



## Mega Man

installing an ADDITIONAL fan on the back will not INCREASE core temp

ever


----------



## mus1mus

lol @Mega Man


----------



## StrongForce

yes it does (pushes the hot air back in ?? ) maybe not with you but with a **** case like me.. lol I finally found a position where it works now..currently 63 core and 68 socket..phew.

I was starting to loose my patience







, will let prime95 run while I watch some movies see if it still throttles... also I removed all digi+ settings i had increased except cpu llc

I just hope it it doesn't throttle anymore (it shouldn't right ?) will do some GTA V later to see real performances while gaming..

Quite happy I got these temps to a better status









EDIT: one core hit 1500 mhz again.. whatsup with that ? temps havent move but I see a max of 81 so i'll restart hwinfo..


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> *Just one, as push/exhaust*, trying that first, works well in this case. Need those longer screws to mount a 2nd, I'm fighting Prime now though...not even remotly close with temp problems...and yeah workers dropping out left and right...had it going pretty well awhile back...


I don't understood having a water cooling unit that pushes the hot case air through it...

Personally I'd rather have radiator fans drawing cooler outside air to cool the vital components

*But*, that's just me!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> *Just one, as push/exhaust*, trying that first, works well in this case. Need those longer screws to mount a 2nd, I'm fighting Prime now though...not even remotly close with temp problems...and yeah workers dropping out left and right...had it going pretty well awhile back...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understood having a water cooling unit that pushes the hot case air through it...
> 
> Personally I'd rather have radiator fans drawing cooler outside air to cool the vital components
> 
> *But*, that's just me!
Click to expand...

And me


----------



## Mega Man

me fourth


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> And me


Yeah, I know, thinking about trying it....I just rigged up Push/pull though, yeah corsair fan in the front and a pretty close Rosewill fan in the back.
It's even better xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah xD

case/board doesn't quite line up right, with the GPU/slot and all....if I bolt down in the back mis-align in the socket pretty bad BSOD/red screen/lines etc...


----------



## StrongForce

Now we're talking, after 10mn OCCT, it's just my basic test I find OCCT to be the fastest way to spot instability.

It keeps throttling to 1500mhz even when only at 66.5 on the cores.. what the hell is going on here ?

Also 26.5° c ambiant.. it's pretty high.. not sure if it gets much hotter than that in my room during summer, I usually open windows but I won't tonight for temps lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're talking, after 10mn OCCT, it's just my basic test I find OCCT to be the fastest way to spot instability.
> 
> It keeps throttling to 1500mhz even when only at 66.5 on the cores.. what the hell is going on here ?
> 
> Also 26.5° c ambiant.. it's pretty high.. not sure if it gets much hotter than that in my room during summer, I usually open windows but I won't tonight for temps lol


It's suppose to throttle at those temps.


----------



## Moparman

Ok I am needing some help from you AMD guy's/gal's. I just bought a FX8320e and ASrock 990FX Killer. Now i have a really nice cooler and in tons of air flow in my case 14 120mm fans at 1800rpm. PSU is 875W TP. Now If i raise the base clock 1mhz it wont boot. same with multi. so what is the deal?


----------



## mus1mus

You mean bumping from stock of 200 to 201 doesn't allow you to boot?

And Multi?

Wait for the Asrock guys to chime in. They might ask you for BIOS screenies so yeah.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Ok I am needing some help from you AMD guy's/gal's. I just bought a FX8320e and ASrock 990FX Killer. Now i have a really nice cooler and in tons of air flow in my case 14 120mm fans at 1800rpm. PSU is 875W TP. Now If i raise the base clock 1mhz it wont boot. same with multi. so what is the deal?


I don't know..that's pretty weird. Try resetting? clr/jump cmos?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're talking, after 10mn OCCT, it's just my basic test I find OCCT to be the fastest way to spot instability.
> 
> It keeps throttling to 1500mhz even when only at 66.5 on the cores.. what the hell is going on here ?
> 
> Also 26.5° c ambiant.. it's pretty high.. not sure if it gets much hotter than that in my room during summer, I usually open windows but I won't tonight for temps lol


You posted to have lapped your CPU.

IMO, your temps are still bad. Are you confident to have flatten the IHS?



You should get rid of the edges. And I could be wrong but I dont think you have scraped enough.


----------



## Moparman

Looks like i have a bad bios flash from the box. just flashed. Im on my phone can you link me a guide to OC this chip? I am just shocked how bad these chips really are compared to all my other rigs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Looks like i have a bad bios flash from the box. just flashed. Im on my phone can you link me a guide to OC this chip? I am just shocked how bad these chips really are compared to all my other rigs.


What Board are you using and what do you mean by bad?


----------



## hawker-gb

CPU temp is way to high.

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman

I am using a Asrock 990FX Killer with an 8320e. the bios came with a bad flash. I was able to flash it to a fresh download of the bios and it's working now. but i'm completely lost with overclocking AMD.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I am using a Asrock 990FX Killer with an 8320e. the bios came with a bad flash. I was able to flash it to a fresh download of the bios and it's working now. but i'm completely lost with overclocking AMD.


Ahh, There are a couple of people around with that board, sadly i cannot help you but i know that @Nomadskid has it and has been clocking on it for quite some time so he may be able to give you some more in depth help

other than that you should be able to follow the general one for the most part: http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard/0_50

That should get you on the right path


----------



## Moparman

Thanks. i will give it a go. I have 201x21.5 right now but lots of voltage on everything. just not used to such high voltages i guess.


----------



## Deadboy90

sup guys, been a while. I picked up some 2400mhz RAM yesterday and I know AMD has problems running at speeds higher than 1866. Problem is I cant get it to boot at anything higher than 1600. Is there a guide anywhere?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah xD
> 
> case/board doesn't quite line up right, with the GPU/slot and all....if I bolt down in the back mis-align in the socket pretty bad BSOD/red screen/lines etc...


Some fans on the VRM's will help



And maybe tidy up inside the case to aid the flow


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> sup guys, been a while. I picked up some 2400mhz RAM yesterday and I know AMD has problems running at speeds higher than 1866. Problem is I cant get it to boot at anything higher than 1600. Is there a guide anywhere?


don't know of any guide... I know you probably did this, but just asking, did you set your timings manually?, I had too. Also doesn't hurt to make sure that your cpu/nb has a slight boost in volts if aiming for 2400mhz... basically just check to make sure your ram specs are set properly in the bios and make sure your cpu/nb speed is equal or greater than ram speed... I run 2400 on both. Also some basic trouble shooting doesn't hurt... like trying one stick at a time to make sure it isn't the ram, or testing it in another system... hope this helps


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> sup guys, been a while. I picked up some 2400mhz RAM yesterday and I know AMD has problems running at speeds higher than 1866. Problem is I cant get it to boot at anything higher than 1600. Is there a guide anywhere?


What modules are they (part number) and how many in total are you using?
With four double sided modules FX only supports up to 1333MHz MEMCLK.


----------



## Alastair

Guys I had a question I wanted to pose to you. I have a phantom 820 case. Most of you know that. I have a 280mm rad at the bottom. It intakes air from outside underneath the case. I have a CM Force 200 as a front intake. I have an Aerocool Shark 140 on the swivel mount guiding air over my GPU's and up towards the VRM and NB. At the back I have another Shark 140 doing the exhaust duty. Up top I have my 360mm rad. The 3 Jetflo's on it are taking air from inside the case pushing it through the rad and being exhausted by another 2 storm force 200's which are sucking air out the rad and case and out the top. Should I turn the answer on the 360 so that they are in taking air? I will only have 1 shark 140mm as exhaust then. And that doesn't seem like enough to me? Thoughts on this?


----------



## RJ-Savage

manually set your timings is a good idea, I figured out finally this board kept defaulting back this gskill 1600 ram to cl 9 timings that's what was messing me up, so yeah now to 1866 CL 11 timings much better xD


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Looks like i have a bad bios flash from the box. just flashed. Im on my phone can you link me a guide to OC this chip? I am just shocked how bad these chips really are compared to all my other rigs.


Different board (GD80) same issue. I know it should go higher but it will not. I also know it has a wonky bios as you seem to do. I flashed mine and it helped but did not cure it. I hope your flash fixes yours.


----------



## mus1mus

@RJ-Savage
@Strong Force

you want em shineee right??


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @RJ-Savage
> @Strong Force
> 
> you want em shineee right??


nice fans/case xD...that's like a super polish/finish there on that chip, I dumped the push/pull exhaust setup, and yeah just intake/push from the back and the two top exhaust fans etc, yeah that dropped temps a good bit but now the 270 is running 10-12 degrees warmer xD, 7970/280x/290 etc would be cooking in this case haha

I should pickup some lighting ram, another 270 and 750w++ psu and xfire, SSD as well, then it would start getting pretty Mean xD would want a nicer screen then xD


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> sup guys, been a while. I picked up some 2400mhz RAM yesterday and I know AMD has problems running at speeds higher than 1866. Problem is I cant get it to boot at anything higher than 1600. Is there a guide anywhere?


typically this can be caused by a number of things. most likely issue is you're undervolting the ram, second most likely issue is the northbridge and hyper transport need a bump in voltage. third most likely issue is you need to give the ram a small bump in voltage as well

the AMD northbridge/hypertransport typically needs the boost in voltage with more then 2 sticks in ram


----------



## Moparman

Well so far I'm very disappointed. 4.375ghz on my 8320e. Ram at [email protected] shouldn't I be able to get more from this chip?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well so far I'm very disappointed. 4.375ghz on my 8320e. Ram at [email protected] shouldn't I be able to get more from this chip?


you should be able to go higher than that, and whats up with your ram speed/timings there?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well so far I'm very disappointed. 4.375ghz on my 8320e. Ram at [email protected] shouldn't I be able to get more from this chip?


We need some more information about your hardware in order to help you.

Can i ask why are you running your ram at 1666MHz?

What motherboard are you using, what temps are you getting, what type of ram etc.

Some screenshots will be helpful.


----------



## mus1mus

I suspect the RAM or the Memory controller.

I'd loosen the timings if I were you and make sure your CPU-NB stays below 2500MHz for a try. I have a batch 1432 8320E that has a very weak IMC/CPU-NB.

2500 is the best I can get from her!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well so far I'm very disappointed. 4.375ghz on my 8320e. Ram at [email protected] shouldn't I be able to get more from this chip?


That is disappointing, but I doubt very much that the cpu is the problem. I own or have owned every 8 core Vishera except the 8320e and the 9590 with multiple 8320 and 8350's in the mix and have been able to get 4.7 ghz prime stable on all of them, given a very good supporting cast. The lowest of which was an 8320 which hit 4.7 on a 990fxa gd-65 ( 4.8 on the CHV-Z), and did so because of one weak core, the others would happily prime at 5 ghz +, the crummy thing was, it was core #2 and I couldn't disable that one.

An honest 1.45 volts at load should net you at least 4.6 ghz clock on the post batch 1429 chips. The e chips seem to be very voltage/heat sensitive compared to earlier chips, which has stymied some oc'ers that moved from one to the other.

Heat or power delivery ( or socket heat caused by the power delivery system struggling) is most likely what is holding you back.

EDIT: I'm gonna throw up if you are trying to cool it with a 212 evo.....lol


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That is disappointing, but I doubt very much that the cpu is the problem. I own or have owned every 8 core Vishera except the 8320e and the 9590 with multiple 8320 and 8350's in the mix and have been able to get 4.7 ghz prime stable on all of them, given a very good supporting cast. The lowest of which was an 8320 which hit 4.7 on a 990fxa gd-65 ( 4.8 on the CHV-Z), and did so because of one weak core, the others would happily prime at 5 ghz +, the crummy thing was, it was core #2 and I couldn't disable that one.
> 
> An honest 1.45 volts at load should net you at least 4.6 ghz clock on the post batch 1429 chips. The e chips seem to be very voltage/heat sensitive compared to earlier chips, which has stymied some oc'ers that moved from one to the other.
> 
> Heat or power delivery ( or socket heat caused by the power delivery system struggling) is most likely what is holding you back.
> 
> EDIT: I'm gonna throw up if you are trying to cool it with a 212 evo.....lol


I think mine is an older one, I don't know it's way more of a dog with voltage...


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You posted to have lapped your CPU.
> 
> IMO, your temps are still bad. Are you confident to have flatten the IHS?
> 
> 
> 
> You should get rid of the edges. And I could be wrong but I dont think you have scraped enough.


When I was polishing I could see the edges slowly get away, so I thought it was fully flatten.. but you're right it might not be









And holy nice polish, how long did that took at how much grit ? did you keep the same paper ? I threw away the paper I used because I suspected those scratches were from it.. also it was full of copper and I tryed to clean it with water it wouldn't go away !

That's a nice case, which case is it by the way ?? what is this lol, not your cooler master storm ? Perhaps I should just buy a new case too.. I couldn't go wrong with a Enthoo primo could I?

Which case would you guys get for 200/euros/dollars budget or so max ?

I'm just worried if I spend 220 swiss franks on a case and my socket temps are still high I'm gonna be mad, especially since right now I'm using no cover in the back.. because of the fan, I can imagine it being high even with a case with high airflow.. but maybe I'm just paranoid..

Perhaps it's just that damn motherboard that sux for socket temp/overclocking ??


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> When I was polishing I could see the edges slowly get away, so I thought it was fully flatten.. but you're right it might not be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And holy nice polish, how long did that took at how much grit ? did you keep the same paper ? I threw away the paper I used because I suspected those scratches were from it.. also it was full of copper and I tryed to clean it with water it wouldn't go away !
> 
> That's a nice case, which case is it by the way ?? what is this lol, not your cooler master storm ? Perhaps I should just buy a new case too.. I couldn't go wrong with a Enthoo primo could I?
> 
> Which case would you guys get for 200/euros/dollars budget or so max ?
> 
> I'm just worried if I spend 220 swiss franks on a case and my socket temps are still high I'm gonna be mad, especially since right now I'm using no cover in the back.. because of the fan, I can imagine it being high even with a case with high airflow.. but maybe I'm just paranoid..
> 
> Perhaps it's just that damn motherboard that sux for socket temp/overclocking ??


2 hours or so.

It's my old chip btw. Which was already lapped but not smooth. Might do the new one again tomorrow. But not before I get a nice TIM.

Will post a lap guide if I am not feeling lazy later.









Nope
I just had a few passes each grit.
100 and 150 to flatten,
400 to erase the 150 grit marks,
1000 to smoothen.
and a polishing wax!

It's not that great actually.


it's a Lian PC-70 modded but still undone. One reason why I dont post pics of it. lol

The Storm gathers dust! It his fault for not willing to accept a 480 rad.









I'd say, 200 Euros may be just little short of a CHVFZ.

The thing runs the socket cooler than the cores. Even coming from a kitty,it's a step up! But it's just a tip from me.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I love polishing stuff....
I may do this to my 8300 this weekend just for the hell of it.
I don't expect much temp change, but it'll look cool (in pictures anyways, since no one can see it, haha)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> When I was polishing I could see the edges slowly get away, so I thought it was fully flatten.. but you're right it might not be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And holy nice polish, how long did that took at how much grit ? did you keep the same paper ? I threw away the paper I used because I suspected those scratches were from it.. also it was full of copper and I tryed to clean it with water it wouldn't go away !
> 
> That's a nice case, which case is it by the way ?? what is this lol, not your cooler master storm ? Perhaps I should just buy a new case too.. I couldn't go wrong with a Enthoo primo could I?
> 
> Which case would you guys get for 200/euros/dollars budget or so max ?
> 
> I'm just worried if I spend 220 swiss franks on a case and my socket temps are still high I'm gonna be mad, especially since right now I'm using no cover in the back.. because of the fan, I can imagine it being high even with a case with high airflow.. but maybe I'm just paranoid..
> 
> Perhaps it's just that damn motherboard that sux for socket temp/overclocking ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours or so.
> 
> It's my old chip btw. Which was already lapped but not smooth. Might do the new one again tomorrow. But not before I get a nice TIM.
> 
> Will post a lap guide if I am not feeling lazy later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> I just had a few passes each grit.
> 100 and 150 to flatten,
> 400 to erase the 150 grit marks,
> 1000 to smoothen.
> and a polishing wax!
> 
> It's not that great actually.
> 
> 
> it's a Lian PC-70 modded but still undone. One reason why I dont post pics of it. lol
> 
> The Storm gathers dust! It his fault for not willing to accept a 480 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say, 200 Euros may be just little short of a CHVFZ.
> 
> The thing runs the socket cooler than the cores. Even coming from a kitty,it's a step up! But it's just a tip from me.
Click to expand...

Looks like a good lap to me


----------



## StrongForce

looks awesome, what the heck is a CHVFZ lol

lol polishing wax I heard of that sounds good..


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> what the heck is a CHVFZ lol .


http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULA/

This is a CHV


----------



## Johan45

Yep just lingo, I have a CHVFz, CHVF,CHIVF and a CHIII all different crosshair boards.


----------



## Kalistoval

How does one check for a weak core?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> How does one check for a weak core?


Prime95...
FIrst worker to stop, is your weakest core.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Prime95...
> FIrst worker to stop, is your weakest core.


Last one at the bottom #8 that one one must be half dead on here then it drops out constantly...
actually both 7/8 are still like crapping out instantly...

Hardware ERROR....Gskill value 1600 getting cooked to 1866 throwing 1.6-1.65v at it and all xD
so I guess can't expect stability with prime.


----------



## Kalistoval

That's kinda vague.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> How does one check for a weak core?
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95...
> FIrst worker to stop, is your weakest core.
Click to expand...

In most of my chips the last 2 are the first ones to drop out. Only the 8320 had a weak #2 core. This makes me wonder if they are all fed the same way or if certain cores are more difficult to keep cool etc.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In most of my chips the last 2 are the first ones to drop out. Only the 8320 had a weak #2 core. This makes me wonder if they are all fed the same way or if certain cores are more difficult to keep cool etc.


That's a good question....
If you have a week #1 or #2, you may be suffering from iregularity... please see a doctor









HAHAHAH


----------



## RJ-Savage

NB/HT 2600mhz CPU/NB -1.4v at 4.7ghz kinda more undervolted now, waay more snappier with the gskill at 1866 CL11
it's like Wow some actual more performance/better stuff must be wicked.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In most of my chips the last 2 are the first ones to drop out. Only the 8320 had a weak #2 core. This makes me wonder if they are all fed the same way or if certain cores are more difficult to keep cool etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question....
> If you have a week #1 or #2, you may be suffering from iregularity... please see a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAH
Click to expand...

I'm an old man , what do you expect??


----------



## Johan45

That depends really though just because a core drops in P95 doesn't mean it's the weak one. That could have other issues like IMC/ram. The only way I have found to tes the core is to seperate it and see which one goes the fastest/slowest at the same voltages when all else is equal.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Ahh yes, "depends".... the other end of the iregularity spectrum









okay, joke over now, sorry....

But seriously though, if you do find yourself with a weak #1 or #2 core, you can't disable those anyways right?
Or at least not 1.... I know some of the older crosshairs would let you split modules or something....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That depends really though just because a core drops in P95 doesn't mean it's the weak one. That could have other issues like IMC/ram. The only way I have found to tes the core is to seperate it and see which one goes the fastest/slowest at the same voltages when all else is equal.


Can you think of any reason it tends to be 7 and 8 that fail first in my experience, across a multitude of boards etc? It seems to be too prevalent to be coincidence


----------



## Johan45

Not enough voltage to feed the whole circuit is my guess. The end runs out.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> don't know of any guide... I know you probably did this, but just asking, did you set your timings manually?, I had too. Also doesn't hurt to make sure that your cpu/nb has a slight boost in volts if aiming for 2400mhz... basically just check to make sure your ram specs are set properly in the bios and make sure your cpu/nb speed is equal or greater than ram speed... I run 2400 on both. Also some basic trouble shooting doesn't hurt... like trying one stick at a time to make sure it isn't the ram, or testing it in another system... hope this helps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What modules are they (part number) and how many in total are you using?
> With four double sided modules FX only supports up to 1333MHz MEMCLK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> manually set your timings is a good idea, I figured out finally this board kept defaulting back this gskill 1600 ram to cl 9 timings that's what was messing me up, so yeah now to 1866 CL 11 timings much better xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> typically this can be caused by a number of things. most likely issue is you're undervolting the ram, second most likely issue is the northbridge and hyper transport need a bump in voltage. third most likely issue is you need to give the ram a small bump in voltage as well
> 
> the AMD northbridge/hypertransport typically needs the boost in voltage with more then 2 sticks in ram


Thanks guys








1. I upped the CPU/NB and HT voltage a bit and manually set the timings, no dice. and its only a 2X4GB set so its only 2 sticks.






2. This is the exact set I have. Only 2 sticks so no problems with that.

3. Did that no dice









4. I manually set RAM voltage to what its specified for, 1.65v, I also bumped up my NB and HT voltage a bit more than what they already were. Ill try bumping the RAM voltage as well.

Also, I have managed to get booted to windows when I dropped the speed to 2133. I'll play with it some more...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> don't know of any guide... I know you probably did this, but just asking, did you set your timings manually?, I had too. Also doesn't hurt to make sure that your cpu/nb has a slight boost in volts if aiming for 2400mhz... basically just check to make sure your ram specs are set properly in the bios and make sure your cpu/nb speed is equal or greater than ram speed... I run 2400 on both. Also some basic trouble shooting doesn't hurt... like trying one stick at a time to make sure it isn't the ram, or testing it in another system... hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What modules are they (part number) and how many in total are you using?
> With four double sided modules FX only supports up to 1333MHz MEMCLK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> manually set your timings is a good idea, I figured out finally this board kept defaulting back this gskill 1600 ram to cl 9 timings that's what was messing me up, so yeah now to 1866 CL 11 timings much better xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> typically this can be caused by a number of things. most likely issue is you're undervolting the ram, second most likely issue is the northbridge and hyper transport need a bump in voltage. third most likely issue is you need to give the ram a small bump in voltage as well
> 
> the AMD northbridge/hypertransport typically needs the boost in voltage with more then 2 sticks in ram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I upped the CPU/NB and HT voltage a bit and manually set the timings, no dice. and its only a 2X4GB set so its only 2 sticks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This is the exact set I have. Only 2 sticks so no problems with that.
> 
> 3. Did that no dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I manually set RAM voltage to what its specified for, 1.65v, I also bumped up my NB and HT voltage a bit more than what they already were. Ill try bumping the RAM voltage as well.
> 
> Also, I have managed to get booted to windows when I dropped the speed to 2133. I'll play with it some more...
Click to expand...

ok few things i've noticed.

bump up cpu/nb and HT too 2600mhz.

turn off spread spectrum for cpu and pcie

the nb, ht and dram all need more voltage

what command rate are you trying to run? mem timings page would help here


----------



## The Stilt

If those EVGA modules are exactly the same as in the picture they are single sided modules.
This means that each IC has 4Gbit capacity. On AMD platforms the "DRAM REF Cycle Time" must be set to 300ns of 4Gbit ICs.
Ensure the main timings are correct and that the command rate is set to 2T. You may leave the other settings to Auto.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> it's a Lian PC-70 modded but still undone. One reason why I dont post pics of it. lol


the top looks good anway.









my pc-70 ended up in the closet this winter. first time that it hasn't had a running system since i bought it to house
my abit kt7a.

ud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not enough voltage to feed the whole circuit is my guess. The end runs out.


That's one of the most plausible theories I've tried to float.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> the top looks good anway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pc-70 ended up in the closet this winter. first time that it hasn't had a running system since i bought it to house
> my abit kt7a.
> 
> ud


Ohh, that should be the acrylic added up top. Top Panel is too thin to hold a 480 rad. So yeah.

It's a good case. But definitely need some mods to work with Watercooling.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Okay, so I downloaded the BIOS update for this board/included AMI Flash etc, yeah being a brave soul doing it in windows and all xD
I thought it hung up/froze in the beginning of it....and now there is no more option to go above 2400mhz HT anymore....
and for some reason Cloud/live update doesn't work anymore haha....


----------



## StrongForce

Lol after playing GTA V for a couple hours the cores hit a 69.9° not throttle lucky me.. this will be my overclock for now I cross fingers no more overheat troubles for now, it's IBT very high stable but not sure about long time stability I'd have to run a test.. however with that voltage I think I'll be ok.. lol 1.freaking 5 it's currently 27.5 ambiant also so that's pretty hot

will try to lap that CPU even more when I get my hands on some 2000 grit paper again..

And and Crosshair V formula, that's pretty dandy lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I love polishing stuff....
> I may do this to my 8300 this weekend just for the hell of it.
> I don't expect much temp change, but it'll look cool (in pictures anyways, since no one can see it, haha)


If you could try to monitor your temps that would be nice, so if I see you get a nice bump it will motivate me to do mine like a mirror even more lol (and flatten it.. i guess it need to do for that anyway..)


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> don't know of any guide... I know you probably did this, but just asking, did you set your timings manually?, I had too. Also doesn't hurt to make sure that your cpu/nb has a slight boost in volts if aiming for 2400mhz... basically just check to make sure your ram specs are set properly in the bios and make sure your cpu/nb speed is equal or greater than ram speed... I run 2400 on both. Also some basic trouble shooting doesn't hurt... like trying one stick at a time to make sure it isn't the ram, or testing it in another system... hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What modules are they (part number) and how many in total are you using?
> With four double sided modules FX only supports up to 1333MHz MEMCLK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> manually set your timings is a good idea, I figured out finally this board kept defaulting back this gskill 1600 ram to cl 9 timings that's what was messing me up, so yeah now to 1866 CL 11 timings much better xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> typically this can be caused by a number of things. most likely issue is you're undervolting the ram, second most likely issue is the northbridge and hyper transport need a bump in voltage. third most likely issue is you need to give the ram a small bump in voltage as well
> 
> the AMD northbridge/hypertransport typically needs the boost in voltage with more then 2 sticks in ram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I upped the CPU/NB and HT voltage a bit and manually set the timings, no dice. and its only a 2X4GB set so its only 2 sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This is the exact set I have. Only 2 sticks so no problems with that.
> 
> 3. Did that no dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I manually set RAM voltage to what its specified for, 1.65v, I also bumped up my NB and HT voltage a bit more than what they already were. Ill try bumping the RAM voltage as well.
> 
> Also, I have managed to get booted to windows when I dropped the speed to 2133. I'll play with it some more...
Click to expand...





2 things, i have found on asus i need the rated ram voltage + 2 bumps ( "+" button )

so up the ram volts and you want 1.2v NB !~


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol after playing GTA V for a couple hours the cores hit a 69.9° not throttle lucky me.. this will be my overclock for now I cross fingers no more overheat troubles for now, it's IBT very high stable but not sure about long time stability I'd have to run a test.. however with that voltage I think I'll be ok.. lol 1.freaking 5 it's currently 27.5 ambiant also so that's pretty hot
> 
> will try to lap that CPU even more when I get my hands on some 2000 grit paper again..
> 
> And and Crosshair V formula, that's pretty dandy lol
> If you could try to monitor your temps that would be nice, so if I see you get a nice bump it will motivate me to do mine like a mirror even more lol (and flatten it.. i guess it need to do for that anyway..)


Nice Strong. I'm running IBT now with new MB and old settings at 4.7GHz and bumping voltage down each time it passes and so far it's passing. Have you tried bumping vcore down a notch at 4.6?


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Here's how I did my lapping













Set-Up

Acrylic Panel for a smooth surface
Masking Tape for locking in the papers
CPU Blister foil to protect your pins from being bent
Sand Paper Grits:
100 - to flatten the IHS
150 - to smooth up the 100 Grit marks
400 - Starting to make finer marks
600 - Almost there
1000 - By this point, the marks should be visible but not deep to the touch.
Polishing Cream (not shown) - to seal the deal
Angular Brackets - to guide your strokes for a linear finish. optional



My method, (optional)
The bracket is used as a guide for my strokes to be consistently linear.
Pressing the protective blister foil to the bracket while scrubbing the CPU to the sandpaper



Start off by leveling:



That huge lump in the center needs to be leveled to the raised edges:



Continue till you get rid of the lumps:



Once you get to a point where things look evened, give it a few checks and a few more shoves while twisting the CPU after a few strokes.



Then proceed to the next grit after clearing the marks of the previous grits.

After 100, I proceed to 150 to get this finish.



A few strokes of 400 to check:




Spoiler: A note: Stop and proceed to the next grit if all you can see are the marks of the current paper.!



A note: Stop and proceed to the next grit if all you can see are the marks of the current paper.








After 600 Grit: reflection starts to grow:





1000:




You can go for higher grits after 1000. I didn't. It only leaves marks that never end.

So I took out a Polishing Cream: anything will do.

Put some to the paper. and some 30 minutes or trying to figure out the pressure and amount of strokes needed to produce a good finish, I felt satisfied with this:



Looks off?







low light:


Only on close up. And can no longer removed the those lines.

But, I'm done. This is already awesome.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here's how I did my lapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-Up
> 
> Acrylic Panel for a smooth surface
> Masking Tape for locking in the papers
> CPU Blister foil to protect your pins from being bent
> Sand Paper Grits:
> 100 - to flatten the IHS
> 150 - to smooth up the 100 Grit marks
> 400 - Starting to make finer marks
> 600 - Almost there
> 1000 - By this point, the marks should be visible but not deep to the touch.
> Polishing Cream (not shown) - to seal the deal
> Angular Brackets - to guide your strokes for a linear finish. optional
> 
> 
> 
> My method, (optional)
> The bracket is used as a guide for my strokes to be consistently linear.
> Pressing the protective blister foil to the bracket while scrubbing the CPU to the sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> Start off by leveling:
> 
> 
> 
> That huge lump in the center needs to be leveled to the raised edges:
> 
> 
> 
> Continue till you get rid of the lumps:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get to a point where things look evened, give it a few checks and a few more shoves while twisting the CPU after a few strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> Then proceed to the next grit after clearing the marks of the previous grits.
> 
> After 100, I proceed to 150 to get this finish.
> 
> 
> 
> A few strokes of 400 to check:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A note: Stop and proceed to the next grit if all you can see are the marks of the current paper.!
> 
> 
> 
> A note: Stop and proceed to the next grit if all you can see are the marks of the current paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 600 Grit: reflection starts to grow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go for higher grits after 1000. I didn't. It only leaves marks that never end.
> 
> So I took out a Polishing Cream: anything will do.
> 
> Put some to the paper. and some 30 minutes or trying to figure out the pressure and amount of strokes needed to produce a good finish, I felt satisfied with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low light:
> 
> 
> Only on close up. And can no longer removed the those lines.
> 
> But, I'm done. This is already awesome.


Ok Mus for the final you need this. http://www.woodturningz.com/Plastic-Finishing-Kit These are foam sanding pads and will polish anything you can put in front of them. Don't let the "plastic throw you off". I've used these on brass bullets before.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Ok Mus for the final you need this. http://www.woodturningz.com/Plastic-Finishing-Kit These are foam sanding pads and will polish anything you can put in front of them. Don't let the "plastic throw you off". I've used these on brass bullets before.


Thanks for the tip.

I don't think I would for the CPU though. The finish will not make difference in temps. And I won't see it once installed.

I could've done it better with a few strokes on leather actually.

But I might. For other things. I still need to polish my pump top. So again, thanks.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I don't think I would for the CPU though. The finish will not make difference in temps. And I won't see it once installed.
> 
> I could've done it better with a few strokes on leather actually.
> 
> But I might. For other things. I still need to polish my pump top. So again, thanks.


So what are you doing to your chip? Is it just that you have very low spots on it? It looks that way. Someone here shined his chip up like a mirror so I figured more of you all were into this.


----------



## mus1mus

I have a couple of chips. An 8320 and an 8320E.

My 8320 is a pig. Requires a Vcore of 1.600 Volts to stabilize 4.8 GHz! Temps lie in the high 60s C.

The 8320E on the other hand, requires 1.5 for 4.9 GHz. But here's the catch. It heats up past 70C at that voltage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









It doesn't make sense. So I thought, what the heck!

After lapping the chip, I was able to get past 1.55. With a much balanced heat production.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have a couple of chips. An 8320 and an 8320E.
> 
> My 8320 is a pig. Requires a Vcore of 1.600 Volts to stabilize 4.8 GHz! Temps lie in the high 60s C.
> 
> The 8320E on the other hand, requires 1.5 for 4.9 GHz. But here's the catch. It heats up past 70C at that voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make sense. So I thought, what the heck!
> 
> After lapping the chip, I was able to get past 1.55. With a much balanced heat production.


I see the temperature issue but the voltage for 8320 at 4.9GHz is 1.50. Seems like a pretty good 8320 to me. Of course I have no idea what you are using for cooling. I'm fairly new at overclocking but not computer building.


----------



## mus1mus

Better than my previous one. For sure.

But nothing so special.

I have a 480 and a 360 for the rads. But ambient temp right here goes as high as 35C. Hopefully rainy season gets here soon.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Better than my previous one. For sure.
> 
> But nothing so special.
> 
> I have a 480 and a 360 for the rads. But ambient temp right here goes as high as 35C. Hopefully rainy season gets here soon.


Hows the ambients been treating you so far Mus?

Left mine running Prime Small FFT's for about 5 hours last night and got a max temp of 48c with 1.5v


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Better than my previous one. For sure.
> 
> But nothing so special.
> 
> I have a 480 and a 360 for the rads. But ambient temp right here goes as high as 35C. Hopefully rainy season gets here soon.


Dang Mus are you on the equator? Do you run an air conditioner? It gets hot here in the summer too but I keep it cool in the house. I'm running a 240 rad and 8 fans. How about a fan behind your MB? Have you got that one too?


----------



## Xplic1T

Made a forum post already but realized I probably should of posted in here first. I can't seem to get a stable OC going on this chip. Using a GA-970A-UD3 and it keeps being unstable even with a 212 Evo cooler :-/ Here are my settings ... not working at 21.5 x 200 or 22 x 200 :-/

Here are my settings. Please let me know if something looks off :-/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Better than my previous one. For sure.
> 
> But nothing so special.
> 
> I have a 480 and a 360 for the rads. But ambient temp right here goes as high as 35C. Hopefully rainy season gets here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hows the ambients been treating you so far Mus?
> 
> Left mine running Prime Small FFT's for about 5 hours last night and got a max temp of 48c with 1.5v
Click to expand...

Not too bad.

I think something can still be improved on the temps.












Here: before I lapped me the CPUz:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Dang Mus are you on the equator? Do you run an air conditioner? It gets hot here in the summer too but I keep it cool in the house. I'm running a 240 rad and 8 fans. How about a fan behind your MB? Have you got that one too?


Under. But Above Bilko's







Not on top.
Naah. Not living in a permanent house. So AC is not an option.

You mean these?


or this?



I Know, It's Ugly. But you made me post this


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I love polishing stuff....
> I may do this to my 8300 this weekend just for the hell of it.
> I don't expect much temp change, but it'll look cool (in pictures anyways, since no one can see it, haha)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Nice Strong. I'm running IBT now with new MB and old settings at 4.7GHz and bumping voltage down each time it passes and so far it's passing. Have you tried bumping vcore down a notch at 4.6?


Yea I had to increase to as much to get IBT stable, but since I bumped NB voltage also I could maybe try lower the voltage once or twice.. not sure though I think it might just need as much, I remember trying to get it stable at 4.8 with 1.55 and even more lol,, without success, maybe it needed some other setting up though, haven't spent alot of time on it

nice tutorial for lapping, I feel like it could be shinier







lol, those plastic pads sounds nice..


----------



## mus1mus

@Xplic1T

Man, your case is HOWWWWTTT.

Try giving it a bump on the Vcore. And stick with 200 FSB First.

Your Cooler will hold you back but methinks 4.4 can be within reach looking at your temp ceiling.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> I think something can still be improved on the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here: before I lapped me the CPUz:
> 
> 
> 
> Under. But Above Bilko's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on top.
> Naah. Not living in a permanent house. So AC is not an option.
> 
> You mean these?
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> I Know, It's Ugly. But you made me post this


WOW, and you said that you are running one 480 and one 360 rad and getting those high temps?

Your ambient must be sky high getting those temps with these rads.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> WOW, and you said that you are running one 480 and one 360 rad and getting those high temps?
> 
> Your ambient must be sky high getting those temps with these rads.


35c is around 100f...so yeah...He's hot


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> WOW, and you said that you are running one 480 and one 360 rad and getting those high temps?
> 
> Your ambient must be sky high getting those temps with these rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 35c is around 100f...so yeah...He's hot
Click to expand...

Yep, I get the same temps in summer but thankfully not the humidity along with it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 35c is around 100f...so yeah...He's hot


Yep, that's quite on the hot side lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 35c is around 100f...so yeah...He's hot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, I get the same temps in summer but thankfully not the humidity along with it


It can get really hot in the summer here too and unfortunately with the humidity...


----------



## mus1mus

Yessir!

It's hot in herr!

TBH hurr, even if I have 4 480s with 2K rpm fans, I cannot run a system OC'd to the max at noon time! It's already a pain when your water stays at 50+C when temps skyrocket at high noon!

Things work a little wonky with temps. I can tell you my water temps only changes by 1 to 3C when doing IBT at night. At noontime, it keeps on raising.

But then, rainy days are coming in by June. So yeah.

@mfknjadagr8 this is the first time a guy called me hot!







and I dont think Imma love it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Is the computer outside or something? lol
No climate control?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yessir!
> 
> It's hot in herr!
> 
> TBH hurr, even if I have 4 480s with 2K rpm fans, I cannot run a system OC'd to the max at noon time! It's already a pain when your water stays at 50+C when temps skyrocket at high noon!
> 
> Things work a little wonky with temps. I can tell you my water temps only changes by 1 to 3C when doing IBT at night. At noontime, it keeps on raising.
> 
> But then, rainy days are coming in by June. So yeah.
> 
> @mfknjadagr8 this is the first time a guy called me hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I dont think Imma love it.


lol I don't bat ambidextrous so no worries there...but I've noticed to when my fiance heats the room up to around 92c when she's cold my temps rise faster and higher over ambient as well...I also noticed the temp spikes are more of a jump the higher the ambient gets...I usually run ac to keep the room 75f or less but I get over ruled sometimes







I can't imagine gaming like that ask the time though I'm a sissy when it comes to heat since I got Sun poisoning 10 or so years ago


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Is the computer outside or something? lol
> No climate control?


You mean Air conditioning right? lol

I know what you mean. But it's an alien thing round here.









I am actually thinking to bring this bad boy to the office for a benching session inside the server room with 18C ambient. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol I don't bat ambidextrous so no worries there...but I've noticed to when my fiance heats the room up to around 92c when she's cold my temps rise faster and higher over ambient as well...I also noticed the temp spikes are more of a jump the higher the ambient gets...I usually run ac to keep the room 75f or less but I get over ruled sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine gaming like that ask the time though I'm a sissy when it comes to heat since I got Sun poisoning 10 or so years ago


Oh yes. The higher the ambient, the faster the temps rise. On the opposite, the colder the ambient, the lesser is water Delta.

Oh well, had this convo on the watercooling thread this morning. A guys with a couple 240 insists that his Ambient to water delta is, 1C! Boy!

Back to you @mfknjadagr8, our sun doesn't poison round here.







just skin cancer. And heat stroke!


----------



## mus1mus

Had to ask again guys,
which DIMM slot do you use?

I always use the nearest slot. As it has better performance. But seems like I can go for stability with the further slots!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Had to ask again guys,
> which DIMM slot do you use?
> 
> I always use the nearest slot. As it has better performance. But seems like I can go for stability with the further slots!


I use the recommended ones 1 and 3 I think...never tried the others honestly


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I use the recommended ones 1 and 3 I think...never tried the others honestly


All I know is that the nearest slot ti the CPU + the next slot for dual channel has better latency figures than that of the next. Black ones for Asus'.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yessir!
> 
> It's hot in herr!
> 
> TBH hurr, even if I have 4 480s with 2K rpm fans, I cannot run a system OC'd to the max at noon time! It's already a pain when your water stays at 50+C when temps skyrocket at high noon!
> 
> Things work a little wonky with temps. I can tell you my water temps only changes by 1 to 3C when doing IBT at night. At noontime, it keeps on raising.
> 
> But then, rainy days are coming in by June. So yeah.
> 
> @mfknjadagr8 this is the first time a guy called me hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I dont think Imma love it.


Hot climate has up and downsides i guess. I prefer hot climate over cold but its bad for components and benching obviously.

you could try to fit your system in your freezer tho







But than again, you would end up with condense i guess.

I use the second and fourth slot just like the manual describes. Had them in the first and 3rd slot but i do not see any performance gain/degradation changing it.

As a matter a fact, i don't know why i changed to be honest lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Look for TRFC on Memory Timings that can be changed to 300, 160, 110, 90 nano seconds as your DIMM allows.

Then, reboot to BIOS to check if that TRFC value is shown beside the changeable value.

2&4 always show 300ns. 1&3 follows the value set.


----------



## RJ-Savage

that bios update wigged out windows... I logged in and screen wouldn't stop flashing repeatedly and I couldn't do anything....reinstall again....
this sucks , Is this stuff corrupted or what etc? xD


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> that bios update wigged out windows... I logged in and screen wouldn't stop flashing repeatedly and I couldn't do anything....reinstall again....
> this sucks xD


BIOS update, or BIOS setting change?
I doubt you have to fully reinstall windows unless you corrupted it with bad settings (that can definitely happen)


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> BIOS update, or BIOS setting change?
> I doubt you have to fully reinstall windows unless you corrupted it with bad settings (that can definitely happen)


I don't know what's going on...I downloaded the newest BIOS from Asrock's site, and flashed with the in windows AMI instant flash...I thought it kinda hung up/froze in the beginning but it went through seemed alright..

a little while later yeah just messing with benches/trying different settings, restarted windows and as soon desktop popped up like an instant repeating flash every second etc....couldn't stop it...all I could do was pull up task manager etc...and yeah Cpu/Memory/disk was all wigging out 50%++usage etc....what the hell? haha
or maybe I corrupted something with bad settings I don't know.


----------



## RJ-Savage

reinstalled 8.1 I don't know how many times...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I don't know what the hell was going on...I downloaded the newest BIOS from Asrock's site, and flashed with the in windows AMI instant flash...I thought it kinda hung up/froze in the beginning but it went through seemed alright..
> 
> a little while later yeah just messing with benches/trying different settings, restarted windows and as soon desktop popped up like an instant repeating flash every second etc....couldn't stop it...all I could do was pull up task manager etc...and yeah Cpu/Memory/disk was all wigging out 50%++usage etc....what the hell? haha
> or maybe I corrupted something with bad settings I don't know.


That is weird, guess I won't be getting the new BIOS update then....

Edit:
Are you talking about 1.2? That's the only update available right? I have already switched to that BIOS with no issues, actualyl.....


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That is weird, guess I won't be getting the new BIOS update then....
> 
> Edit:
> Are you talking about 1.2? That's the only update available right? I have already switched to that BIOS with no issues, actualyl.....


yeah 1.2
seems okay now agian, I might of very well had something going on/bad off in windows...what I don't know, I didn't change anything that much really...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Keep pushing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3193029
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice Physics scores! But , I think I have you in RealBench 2.0 w/ Desktop / AMD / 2 GPU's
> 
> I'm 6th & yours is 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/?Laptop=desktop&CPU=amd&gpu=2&Core=all&view=1
> 
> Mine
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=5749
> 
> Yours
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=352
> 
> I know you have higher scores with the 295's. These scores are with like components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I haven't played around with Realbench seriously for about 4-5 months now.
> 
> I could have a play around sometime this week i guess and get back to you? (only have the 295x2 now)
Click to expand...

Here you go Mike;



That one bumped me up into 4th


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go Mike;
> 
> 
> 
> That one bumped me up into 4th


Yes, you are in 4th! Good score... I'll have to tune up some and see if I can improve!

What's your FSB? And Multiplier?

Thanks for the post, and +1 for improving your score...









Mike


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go Mike;
> 
> 
> 
> That one bumped me up into 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are in 4th! Good score... I'll have to tune up some and see if I can improve!
> 
> What's your FSB? And Multiplier?
> 
> Thanks for the post, and +1 for improving your score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

FSB and Multi are in the pic 200Mhz / 26x

I haven't messed around with the FSB much on this chip as yet but i may do in the future


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Had to ask again guys,
> which DIMM slot do you use?
> 
> I always use the nearest slot. As it has better performance. But seems like I can go for stability with the further slots!


USE ALL THE DIMM SLOTS!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> USE ALL THE DIMM SLOTS!


in considering this as I have 16gb swap file and I noticed it keeps it right up there with my 8gb of ram so 16gb might help in this instance...on gta5 I see 7500 or so used with only 2.5gb of my vram used on each video card...so is keeping up the buffer


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Had to ask again guys,
> which DIMM slot do you use?
> 
> I always use the nearest slot. As it has better performance. But seems like I can go for stability with the further slots!


Don't know if this is what you're after, but the manual says...

1 stick = slot 2A; 2 sticks = slot 2A & 2B; 4sticks... uhmmm all four slots?

These are recommended, of coarse, for best stability... I think

In fact I'm going to switch my sticks around and see what happens...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Don't know if this is what you're after, but the manual says...
> 
> 1 stick = slot 2A; 2 sticks = slot 2A & 2B; 4sticks... uhmmm all four slots?
> 
> These are recommended, of coarse, for best stability... I think
> 
> In fact I'm going to switch my sticks around and see what happens...


The idea is, try to push things on your RAM on either slots and take a reading off AIDA64.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> I think something can still be improved on the temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here: before I lapped me the CPUz:
> 
> 
> 
> Under. But Above Bilko's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on top.
> Naah. Not living in a permanent house. So AC is not an option.
> 
> You mean these?
> 
> 
> or this?
> 
> 
> 
> I Know, It's Ugly. But you made me post this


Not ugly.


----------



## Mega Man

what makes me sad is now the ud7 and chvz blocks are EOL


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah oced/overvolted gskill running at 1866mhz 11 timings, 26k MB/s reads, 59/60ns Latencies etc..that's pretty snappy/running pretty good at even 4.7ghz...quite phenomenal improvement really vs 1600mhz and cl9 timings and more like 20-21k MB/s reads, and some more doggy latencies like 65-68ns etc...

That's why memory alone whatever/how ever you are running can make or break these even more so, I have found..

So I can't run 2600 HT anymore that was removed with newer BIOS...well I could with software...but oh well not like a huge difference...leave at 2400mhz and CPU/NB 1.38-1.4v NB at 2600mhz etc ...running good.

I could cool 5ghz but not with NB up that high and the way higher/needed CPU/NB that isn't going to fly, not with this chip anyways.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what makes me sad is now the ud7 and chvz blocks are EOL


Wait what?

That is sad indeed


----------



## MiladEd

Quick question, I've a M5A97 R2.0 and a FX-8320 OC to 4.4 GHz, all stable. Just wanted to know how much I can OC with this board considering I have good cooling?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quick question, I've a M5A97 R2.0 and a FX-8320 OC to 4.4 GHz, all stable. Just wanted to know how much I can OC with this board considering I have good cooling?


4.5-4.6 i'd say would be the max you could get for a daily clock


----------



## MiladEd

Thanks, my cooling is "just enough" for this clock, I may upgrade for more clock speed later when I deemed it necessary.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Thanks, my cooling is "just enough" for this clock, I may upgrade for more clock speed later when I deemed it necessary.


4.4 isn't a bad clock to be running for 24/7 stuff and it's more than enough to feed that 280x of yours, but if you want to push a bit higher then why not?


----------



## MiladEd

Because I can't afford a new cooler just yet lol. Yeah 4.4 is pretty good considering it's already 900 MHz over the original clock, and with the 25$ cooler I have!


----------



## mus1mus

For those thinking about lapping their chip, if your VCore seems low but having high temps, do eet.

Do it right, I should say and you will be rewarded.

Now sitting at 56 on the Cores with 1.5 Vcore at 31C ambient! That is after giving the chip and the block some 1000 Grit goodness and an NTH-1.

That's about a handful from my previous lap! Socket stayed at 60 though! weird!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For those thinking about lapping their chip, if your VCore seems low but having high temps, do eet.
> 
> Do it right, I should say and you will be rewarded.
> 
> Now sitting at 56 on the Cores with 1.5 Vcore at 31C ambient! That is after giving the chip and the block some 1000 Grit goodness and an NTH-1.
> 
> That's about a handful from my previous lap! Socket stayed at 60 though! weird!


careful. I might just do it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For those thinking about lapping their chip, if your VCore seems low but having high temps, do eet.
> 
> Do it right, I should say and you will be rewarded.
> 
> Now sitting at 56 on the Cores with 1.5 Vcore at 31C ambient! That is after giving the chip and the block some 1000 Grit goodness and an NTH-1.
> 
> That's about a handful from my previous lap! Socket stayed at 60 though! weird!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> careful. I might just do it
Click to expand...

Owellll, I remember your chip being easy on the Vcore. I guess it's worth looking at.









Take a look.

First lap:



Polished up to 1000 Grit:


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For those thinking about lapping their chip, if your VCore seems low but having high temps, do eet.
> 
> Do it right, I should say and you will be rewarded.
> 
> Now sitting at 56 on the Cores with 1.5 Vcore at 31C ambient! That is after giving the chip and the block some 1000 Grit goodness and an NTH-1.
> 
> That's about a handful from my previous lap! Socket stayed at 60 though! weird!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> careful. I might just do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owellll, I remember your chip being easy on the Vcore. I guess it's worth looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look.
> 
> First lap:
> 
> 
> 
> Polished up to 1000 Grit:
Click to expand...

Hell yes! 4.95 @ 1.4625V. I forgot to check if the IHS on this 8370 looked like before i installed it.


----------



## RJ-Savage

This sucks man...I had a good mount with the water block but think I had the screws a bit too tight/too much pressure making it uneven/not good contact... not sure....stayed really cool for awhile then warmed up excessively...


----------



## hawker-gb

Bah,too much vcore for 4,0ghz.


----------



## RJ-Savage

It would help if I had the fan plugged up wouldn't it? talk about a Hot water block/rad/hoses xD

still had a bad mount pretty sure...but man scratching my head..like where hell is this 10-20 degrees warmer temps coming from? xD
and watching the socket temp sore intantly to like 60-70c was like what the hell haha

some Real Fire going on in there xD


----------



## mus1mus

@RJ-Savage SS Please.

@Alastair What are your current temps buddy? If you are hovering past 60C with around 25C ambient, do eet.
Mine hovered to the 70s at 1.5Volts before I tried to lap it. Makes no sense. My 8320 at 1.6 hovers in the 65s so I was like, what the heck!

So I figured, these chips are still the same after all. Just need more attention really.


----------



## gordesky1

Soo i today i figured i try disabling some cores which on the sabertooft you can ony disabled 2 at a time instead one by one... and i cant disable the first 2. But i found the 2 which fails which is 7 or 8.

Than i ran ibt avx 10 runs and it passed 2 times which it has never pass more than 7 tests before.

Pretty much i was going to get a new case and even another rad to see if i can get my temps down for 5ghz. But now that it seems the 2 cores is the problem... will getting my temps lower get those 2 cores to 5ghzs? Or will they always fail?

Just don't want to be wasting money trying to get this cpu to 5ghz on all 8 cores and found out it cant just do it..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Soo i today i figured i try disabling some cores which on the sabertooft you can ony disabled 2 at a time instead one by one... and i cant disable the first 2. But i found the 2 which fails which is 7 or 8.
> 
> Than i ran ibt avx 10 runs and it passed 2 times which it has never pass more than 7 tests before.
> 
> Pretty much i was going to get a new case and even another rad to see if i can get my temps down for 5ghz. But now that it seems the 2 cores is the problem... will getting my temps lower get those 2 cores to 5ghzs? Or will they always fail?
> 
> Just don't want to be wasting money trying to get this cpu to 5ghz on all 8 cores and found out it cant just do it..


What's limiting you tryna feed it with moar Vs?

Temps? Improve your cooling.
Already watercooled with 360rad space? - check your mount, thermal paste, fans.

Still no dice? - lap it baby. I shaved more than 10C on mine.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's limiting you tryna feed it with moar Vs?
> 
> Temps? Improve your cooling.
> Already watercooled with 360rad space? - check your mount, thermal paste, fans.
> 
> Still no dice? - lap it baby. I shaved more than 10C on mine.


So there's a chance if i get it cooler those 2 cores will pass?

Right now i have the Raijintek Triton 240mm with 4 tycoon fans on it and also have the rad outside of the case siting on top pretty much that alone took about 4 to 5c off. Before this i was running my rasa 750 kit which pretty much did terrible not sure the block was warped or something.

But this Raijintek Triton does a much better job than it... i saw up to mid 70s with the rasa at the same settings 4.9 1.52..

Here's a screenshot i did with 6 cores at 5ghz 1.53 @load IBT on high Gflops was pretty low because i was also doing other stuff and programs. and im sure the 2 extra cores being disabled.

 the 64c was a one time spike so it mostly was hovering in the mid and high 50s.

The cpu will do 4.9ghz 1.52 with all cores 25runs on high



When i try 5ghz with all cores active it usely makes it up to test 8 than freezes sometimes test 5.. So i tried higher voltage 1.55 it still frozed around the same test than i tried a suicide run at 1.58v still frozen at the same 8 test..

Now the temps was pretty up there around 69 71 and with a spike to 72-73.

I just have a feeling that this cpu isn't a 5ghz cpu with all cores active...

Still planing to get a new case maybe the Thermaltake Core X9 and than maybe another rad i just hope its worth it...


----------



## mus1mus

In your case, I'd say, lapping may not prove helpful.

But an understanding of the basics.

First, You need at least Very High IBT to say that it's stable at any clock.
2, You might be facing a Voltage wall. 1.52 at 4.9 and you will need more than .05 Volts to shoot for 5.0. Happens a lot.
3, I don't know how your LLC is set-up. But Sabertooth had me the flattest Vcore on the boards I have tested. And yours range from 1.488 to 1.548?
4. Your Voltages are all over the place. I know software readings! But might be worth checking your Power Connectors.

Edit: Just so I make my self clear, I mean no disrespect.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In your case, I'd say, lapping may not prove helpful.
> 
> But an understanding of the basics.
> 
> First, You need at least Very High IBT to say that it's stable at any clock.
> 2, You might be facing a Voltage wall. 1.52 at 4.9 and you will need more than .05 Volts to shoot for 5.0. Happens a lot.
> 3, I don't know how your LLC is set-up. But Sabertooth had me the flattest Vcore on the boards I have tested. And yours range from 1.488 to 1.548?
> 4. Your Voltages are all over the place. I know software readings! But might be worth checking your Power Connectors.
> 
> Edit: Just so I make my self clear, I mean no disrespect.


Yep i know about the very high ibt lol Tho that 4.9 haven't give me any problems close to a month of gaming more than 4 to 8 hours a day and i run 2 programs that runs the cpu at 100% at times pretty much like folding. And the game i play the most is gta 5 and that pings the cpu a good bit. And this pc runs 24/7. So i assumed the 4.9 is stable or really close to it lol But will get a very high in tonight for 4.9.

Yea for some reason HWiNFO64 doesn't read all the voltages for me right i just started using it today.. I checked the 12v rail and 5v with a volt meter and they solid at 12.01v and 5.02 when at load.

Here's what all my settings are at for llc and my other settings. Pretty much i tried every setting in the LLC and the 5ghz still will freeze. These settings are pretty much the same settings i run for 4.9 i just have it at the moment on 5ghz 6 core. I also never saw 1.48 while looking at cpuz. at idle it sits at 1.53-4 and at load its 1.52v

And yep i know you just helping no disrespect taken lol







So you know i use the bios always i just like using turbo v for those quick tweaks instead of restarting and going back in bios i know every buddy hates it lol

So freezing is a sign of needing more voltage? I did try 1.6 but it still frozen at the same test 8..


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Soo i today i figured i try disabling some cores which on the sabertooft you can ony disabled 2 at a time instead one by one... and i cant disable the first 2. But i found the 2 which fails which is 7 or 8.
> 
> Than i ran ibt avx 10 runs and it passed 2 times which it has never pass more than 7 tests before.
> 
> Pretty much i was going to get a new case and even another rad to see if i can get my temps down for 5ghz. But now that it seems the 2 cores is the problem... will getting my temps lower get those 2 cores to 5ghzs? Or will they always fail?
> 
> Just don't want to be wasting money trying to get this cpu to 5ghz on all 8 cores and found out it cant just do it..


It will do it..sounds like mine you just have throw some stupid voltage at it xD took 1.53-1.54v just to not lock up/BSOD on a Cinebech pass...and it STILL could of took more...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In your case, I'd say, lapping may not prove helpful.
> 
> But an understanding of the basics.
> 
> First, You need at least Very High IBT to say that it's stable at any clock.
> 2, You might be facing a Voltage wall. 1.52 at 4.9 and you will need more than .05 Volts to shoot for 5.0. Happens a lot.
> 3, I don't know how your LLC is set-up. But Sabertooth had me the flattest Vcore on the boards I have tested. And yours range from 1.488 to 1.548?
> 4. Your Voltages are all over the place. I know software readings! But might be worth checking your Power Connectors.
> 
> Edit: Just so I make my self clear, I mean no disrespect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i know about the very high ibt lol Tho that 4.9 haven't give me any problems close to a month of gaming more than 4 to 8 hours a day and i run 2 programs that runs the cpu at 100% at times pretty much like folding. And the game i play the most is gta 5 and that pings the cpu a good bit. And this pc runs 24/7. So i assumed the 4.9 is stable or really close to it lol But will get a very high in tonight for 4.9.
> 
> Yea for some reason HWiNFO64 doesn't read all the voltages for me right i just started using it today.. I checked the 12v rail and 5v with a volt meter and they solid at 12.01v and 5.02 when at load.
> 
> Here's what all my settings are at for llc and my other settings. Pretty much i tried every setting in the LLC and the 5ghz still will freeze. These settings are pretty much the same settings i run for 4.9 i just have it at the moment on 5ghz 6 core. I also never saw 1.48 while looking at cpuz. at idle it sits at 1.53-4 and at load its 1.52v
> 
> And yep i know you just helping no disrespect taken lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you know i use the bios always i just like using turbo v for those quick tweaks instead of restarting and going back in bios i know every buddy hates it lol
> 
> So freezing is a sign of needing more voltage? I did try 1.6 but it still frozen at the same test 8..
Click to expand...

bios SS pls


----------



## gordesky1

Here's the bios screenshots i forgot that this board can do them lol.. Pretty much i didint do much in the digi tab because it seem to make no difference. I had all of those up and all it did is cause more heat than good lol..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Here's the bios screenshots i forgot that this board can do them lol.. Pretty much i didint do much in the digi tab because it seem to make no difference. I had all of those up and all it did is cause more heat than good lol..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


let me help ya a bit..

This is what I have to use or around it (results slightly vary)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I really wish that there was a third party overclocking software that would offer synthetic LLC for the CPU voltage. Much like the way AB has "force constant voltage" for GPU overclocking.
Unless.... there already is and I don't know about it??


----------



## Johan45

Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent

Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4


Great stuff mate


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4


I was thinking the same but than again, al suite is quite buggy and it doesnt seem to work properly.

As a matter a fact, you need to download and install an removal tool in order to remove al suite completely from your machine.

Such a shame because i like the program and its features.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4


Nice clock









Curious - Any reason in particular that the link speed is clocked that high?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4


WOWZERS!!!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same but than again, al suite is quite buggy and it doesnt seem to work properly.
> 
> As a matter a fact, you need to download and install an removal tool in order to remove al suite completely from your machine.
> 
> Such a shame because i like the program and its features.
Click to expand...

That clock was done using AIsuite
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious - Any reason in particular that the link speed is clocked that high?
Click to expand...

Trust me I spent 6+ hours and so many combos trying to break 8.0 and that one was done in the first 20 minutes. I started off in windows with a core speed of 6300 and reference clock of 200, so i assume on that pic I just didn't have the hT downclocked enough before I started.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That clock was done using AIsuite
> Trust me I spent 6+ hours and so many combos trying to break 8.0 and that one was done in the first 20 minutes. I started off in windows with a core speed of 6300 and reference clock of 200, so i assume on that pic I just didn't have the hT downclocked enough before I started.


What chip is that?


----------



## mus1mus

Very Nice @Johan45


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same but than again, al suite is quite buggy and it doesnt seem to work properly.
> 
> As a matter a fact, you need to download and install an removal tool in order to remove al suite completely from your machine.
> 
> Such a shame because i like the program and its features.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That clock was done using AIsuite
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious - Any reason in particular that the link speed is clocked that high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I spent 6+ hours and so many combos trying to break 8.0 and that one was done in the first 20 minutes. I started off in windows with a core speed of 6300 and reference clock of 200, so i assume on that pic I just didn't have the hT downclocked enough before I started.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, thanks. I was trying to figure out any possible advantage to having it that high for a validation. Couldn't think of any so I thought I would ask.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty sure AI Siute will do that Agent
> 
> Came so close on the weekend when we got together in PA but didn' manage to get a save over 8.0 this was the best I have proof of. http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4


Nice work!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That clock was done using AIsuite
> Trust me I spent 6+ hours and so many combos trying to break 8.0 and that one was done in the first 20 minutes. I started off in windows with a core speed of 6300 and reference clock of 200, so i assume on that pic I just didn't have the hT downclocked enough before I started.


I see, its quite an astoneshing clock indeed. I didn't say you couldn't use the program, i only said that it shows false readings and its an complete and utter crappy software to monitor system. Sometimes it showd me reading like, WARNING!! Cpu voltage 8.0000 volts or, warning!! Cpu temperature is 90c or something false like that.

Its because of the Asus EC sensor, its known that this sensor doesn't like to be monitored by any software.

Its my second board that has this problem. I returned my first Sabertooth regarding this issue but its an software/sensor problem.

I even contacted Asus about this issue but they are not willing to provide information about this matter or even want to solve the problem.

Its quite astonashing that such an big company like Asus handles problems like this at a level tat is unacceptable to their customers.

If MSI would have a board that is equal or even.better than the Sabertooth, i would happely return this one and get myself an MSI board.

I also contacted my retail store about this matter and they are willing to return my money because like me they are fed up with the incompetence of Asus techsupport to provide any information or willing to solve this problem.


----------



## Johan45

Thanks guys. @ Agent Smith1984 it was a newer 9370 1429 batch

Hurricane you can go into settings on AISuite and shut the monitoring/sensors off. I only use it for overclocking when I'm going for high clocks. It's better than trying to boot into windows at high clocks and volts. They prefer to go up slowly after windows instead of hitting it with 1.8v plus right off the hop.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I really wish that there was a third party overclocking software that would offer synthetic LLC for the CPU voltage. Much like the way AB has "force constant voltage" for GPU overclocking.
> Unless.... there already is and I don't know about it??


Ab just changes the P state of the card and forces it in to max performance mod.

no where close to LLC, which is an actual circuit. not something you can replicate without the circuit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Here's the bios screenshots i forgot that this board can do them lol.. Pretty much i didint do much in the digi tab because it seem to make no difference. I had all of those up and all it did is cause more heat than good lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will need to lock down your HT speed, Auto here = BAD news bears
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU/NB voltage is way too high, VDDA can use some more voltage as well the NB core could use some more voltage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic 3 and 4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd follow F3ers shot, mine are almost identical.


are you running virtual machines? is not turn off SVM


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ab just changes the P state of the card and forces it in to max performance mod.
> 
> no where close to LLC, which is an actual circuit. not something you can replicate without the circuit.


I don't totally buy that...

I can run with and without the setting, and with GPU-Z open, I see MUCH MUCH more consistent voltage.

I do wonder, with my board claiming to use the "DIGI POWER (I'm assuming no connection with Asus' tech, but with their history, who knows)," does it support LLC even though it is not available in the BIOS?
I'm going to find out how nicely it plays with AI suite tonight.


----------



## Johan45

Like Flail said LLC is hardware based you either have it or you don't and AB just forces the card to run at max voltage that's why it doesn't fluctuate. Not the same as LLC. Cards have PStates just like a processor and adjust voltage under load. Forcing the voltage is handy in benches like Aquamark that is so easy the card will jump in and out of 3D mode. With the voltage forced it'll stay in 3D mode, well mostly any way.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like Flail said LLC is hardware based you either have it or you don't and AB just forces the card to run at max voltage that's why it doesn't fluctuate. Not the same as LLC. Cards have PStates just like a processor and adjust voltage under load. Forcing the voltage is handy in benches like Aquamark that is so easy the card will jump in and out of 3D mode. With the voltage forced it'll stay in 3D mode, well mostly any way.


Okay, so not only does it lock the P state voltage, but it stops it from reacting differently to the load itself?
That makes sense. I had just noticed that with "force" turned on, the voltage was always between 1.2-1.24v with the 290, throughout benchmarks.
With it off, it would be anywhere between 1.16 and 1.24, even while under load....

That would lead me to infer then, that the voltage for GPU under load is NOT vdroop, but the card's power cirucuitry reacting according to it's design....
In the case of the CPU though, when I see my voltage drop under full load, that is in fact vdroop, and can not be overcome without true LLC. There is no software based method of increasing the vcore as it naturally decreases under load then.....

What I wonder is, if this board is using the same power circuitry as the 990FX killer, why does that board have LLC and this one does not. Is it simply something that is there, and not offered in the BIOS for protection purposes, or is the power circuitry not capable of LLC at all.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ab just changes the P state of the card and forces it in to max performance mod.
> 
> no where close to LLC, which is an actual circuit. not something you can replicate without the circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't totally buy that...
> 
> I can run with and without the setting, and with GPU-Z open, I see MUCH MUCH more consistent voltage.
> 
> I do wonder, with my board claiming to use the "DIGI POWER (I'm assuming no connection with Asus' tech, but with their history, who knows)," does it support LLC even though it is not available in the BIOS?
> I'm going to find out how nicely it plays with AI suite tonight.
Click to expand...

well, wasn't asrock an offspring of Asus originally? but that is rather asque of my point

digi power just means digital apposed to analog power phases(incorporated ICs for voltage regulation rather than relying soley on low tolerance circuits). not the same as Asus Digi+

if a board in questions has LLC than Ai suite should be able to access it. but if the board in question does not have the physical implamentation of LLC nothing Ai suite can do to give it to you. after all it is only software that rely on the hardware available to it.

AB just tweaks settings in the driver. I know Nvidia's driver does this by its self. you even have more control over it than AB gives you if you just dig into the driver.

for radeon cards, can't remember TBH, i think there is something in the driver that works liek that but. ya been a while been using the 780 ti for the longest time now that i no longer own the lightning.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like Flail said LLC is hardware based you either have it or you don't and AB just forces the card to run at max voltage that's why it doesn't fluctuate. Not the same as LLC. Cards have PStates just like a processor and adjust voltage under load. *Forcing the voltage is handy in benches like Aquamark that is so easy the card will jump in and out of 3D mode*. With the voltage forced it'll stay in 3D mode, well mostly any way.


Wow that is frustrating when that happens.....lol.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well, wasn't asrock an offspring of Asus originally? but that is rather asque of my point
> 
> digi power just means digital apposed to analog power phases(incorporated ICs for voltage regulation rather than relying soley on low tolerance circuits). not the same as Asus Digi+
> 
> if a board in questions has LLC than Ai suite should be able to access it. but if the board in question does not have the physical implamentation of LLC nothing Ai suite can do to give it to you. after all it is only software that rely on the hardware available to it.
> 
> AB just tweaks settings in the driver. I know Nvidia's driver does this by its self. you even have more control over it than AB gives you if you just dig into the driver.
> 
> for radeon cards, can't remember TBH, i think there is something in the driver that works liek that but. ya been a while been using the 780 ti for the longest time now that i no longer own the lightning.


Yeah, I totally follow you now.
I have confirmed that certain BIOS versions on the 990FX killer offer/ed LLC. I have also confirmed that the two boards share the same power design.
What I have not done, is gotten a friggin answer back from *AS*s*ROCK*et as to whether or not LLC could possibly be offered in future BIOS releases.
They did evintually confirm to me that the power delivery system on the board will cut the power phase to 4 channels after 45 minutes of continous load (max load only), or after VRM reaches 110c.
I have seen the board do both.... I imagine for anyone not running active VRM and socket cooling like myself, that LLC would lead to even worse temp issues.

That's just what you get when you combine a low copper density PCB with poor passive cooling, and target it to the $75-90 budget motherboard crowd.
Of course I knew all this walking into it (well, everything but the insanely hot socket part) and have still stretched this thing's legs out pretty far considering such.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah running intake is great on this case..but like yeah I don't like dumping all hot air into the case....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I totally follow you now.
> I have confirmed that certain BIOS versions on the 990FX killer offer/ed LLC. I have also confirmed that the two boards share the same power design.
> What I have not done, is gotten a friggin answer back from *AS*s*ROCK*et as to whether or not LLC could possibly be offered in future BIOS releases.
> They did evintually confirm to me that the power delivery system on the board will cut the power phase to 4 channels after 45 minutes of continous load (max load only), or after VRM reaches 110c.
> I have seen the board do both.... I imagine for anyone not running active VRM and socket cooling like myself, that LLC would lead to even worse temp issues.
> 
> That's just what you get when you combine a low copper density PCB with poor passive cooling, and target it to the $75-90 budget motherboard crowd.
> Of course I knew all this walking into it (well, everything but the insanely hot socket part) and have still stretched this thing's legs out pretty far considering such.


Yeah..really wondering too about the LLC/Power with the Killer Boards....Either way I notice some MAJOR Vdroop/dropping going on......I don't know if it's this PSU too though, even though it seems fine..

Talking like 25-50mv , with heavy loads/all depending etc...that's significant...and will/asking for instability....doesn't really matter how I have anything setup either...just go higher etc


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Yeah running intake is great on this case..but like yeah I don't like dumping all hot air into the case....
> Yeah..really wondering too about the LLC/Power with the Killer Boards....Either way I notice some MAJOR Vdroop/dropping going on......I don't know if it's this PSU too though, even though it seems fine..
> 
> Talking like 200-300mv, with heavy loads...that's significant...and will/asking for instability....


At 4.9GHz, with 1.55v max BIOS voltage, the idle voltage is 1.492, and load is 1.436v (not stable).
I added 50mv offset to counter the problem, and it worked under constant clock speed, but it killed me when trying to use cool n quiet.....

To get around the issue, I set the voltage to 1.475v, and used a 150mv offset.

That put idle voltage to around 1.54, and load to aroundf 1.464v (stable)

Then I turned on CnQ, and "balanced" mode in Windows, and now I idle at .86v (1400MHz) and it automatically adjusts through all of the P states as it should, and gets full stability under load @ 4.9 with voltage ranging between 1.464v and 1.488.

That was the only way to overcome the vdroop, while not having to run a stupid high idle voltage. It also works great for power usage, and keeps the initial CPU temps down before entering a high load situation.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> At 4.9GHz, with 1.55v max BIOS voltage, the idle voltage is 1.492, and load is 1.436v (not stable).
> I added 50mv offset to counter the problem, and it worked under constant clock speed, but it killed me when trying to use cool n quiet.....
> 
> To get around the issue, I set the voltage to 1.475v, and used a 150mv offset.
> 
> That put idle voltage to around 1.54, and load to aroundf 1.464v (stable)
> 
> Then I turned on CnQ, and "balanced" mode in Windows, and now I idle at .86v (1400MHz) and it automatically adjusts through all of the P states as it should, and gets full stability under load @ 4.9 with voltage ranging between 1.464v and 1.488.
> 
> That was the only way to overcome the vdroop, while not having to run a stupid high idle voltage. It also works great for power usage, and keeps the initial CPU temps down before entering a high load situation.


didn't mean no where near that much of a drop..not sure what I was thinking lol it's like a 25-50mv drop maybe a little more some times.. not 200-300 lol

Yeah...I'm still trying to get it...I would like to keep CnQ on but I know it can do some bad/whack stuff out.....and P states but yeah I know it's like you need waay more voltage then you should/ have to set really high idle voltage/minimum. all bad for temps too.

Got all P states on CnQ on 5ghz actually set in the Bios 1.53v etc, 50mv offset so yeah it drops hangs around 1.49/1.5v mostly and runs really good with/much better in a lot of gaming....even MMO performance improved significantly even in the brutal rendered areas. That are awful with hitching/stutter Frame drops etc.

Obviously something like other brutal testing/benching/programs it's probably dropping way more well into instability.. but this is about the cut off..where I want to go with temps...hangs around yeah mostly highest I see is 50-55c etc...not damn bad at all with H60 Push/pull 2nd fan Intake xD

Definitely right about the intake setup but yeah dumping all that atrocious fire into a small MID case that's real healthy....NB sink, I noticed mine feels like it's on fire like all the time...vrms are not doing too bad..but yeah top fans are pulling a decent amount of heat out minus doing much with the GPU...could use a bit better fans there really though.

270 cooking at 80c etc...it's going to die watch haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

h60 for 5ghz.. ?!?!?!?!?

that won't do... that wont do at all.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> h60 for 5ghz.. ?!?!?!?!?
> 
> that won't do... that wont do at all.


Well, it's sure as hell doing it in Push/Pull just fine xD...

Go back to the release/first BIOS it's better I swear...this new one has made everything run worse...not sure whats up with that either...


----------



## mus1mus

Oweellll

It's frustrating that other people can achieve 5.0GHz on Corsair Hydro Series Coolers while others invest in a much expensive resource.

But then again, I lost the loud hair drier screamer by going big on the rads.


----------



## hawkeye071292

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873290

I had a great chip. Shipped her off today


----------



## mus1mus

Great chip? Sounds way too normal nowadays!

look.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4854291


----------



## hawkeye071292

I had a validation for 5.7Ghz but idk what happened to it. I never saved it I suppose.


----------



## mus1mus

Still not a proof of being a good chip. You know that.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> let me help ya a bit..
> 
> This is what I have to use or around it (results slightly vary)


Sorry it took a bit to reply back.

I tried your settings and it did seem to help. I never got that far and to pass a standard ibt avx test Really need to get those temps down tho.. before i try very high and higher runs but it is a good start so far. Hopefully the core x9 case which im thinking of getting will drop it some than put another 240mm rad in or a 360mm after.

At load the voltage is 1.56v Hwinfo seems to have mix results... I have not seen 1.596v at load and my psu voltages are all over the place.. even tho they solid when i hook up my volt meter.


----------



## Mega Man

are you actively cooling your vrm ? if not you should

as to the not passing, you may need more volts !~


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are you actively cooling your vrm ? if not you should
> 
> as to the not passing, you may need more volts !~


Yep i have a 120mm in back of the socket. and i have a vantec fan card with 2 60mm fans cooling the front vrms. The vrms are usely in the 40s at load.

Pretty much this is how my case is setup now.. yea i know.... ghetto but i try anything for lower temps. lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep i have a 120mm in back of the socket. and i have a vantec fan card with 2 60mm fans cooling the front vrms. The vrms are usely in the 40s at load.
> 
> Pretty much this is how my case is setup now.. yea i know.... ghetto but i try anything for lower temps. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude, you have your RAM on Single Channel Mode!

RAM slots should be alternate.

Lower that Vcore if you are too hot. Pick the lowest you can keep the chip stable.

Ultra LLC gave me lower temps on same Voltage levels on the Kitty. Around 5C at the most. But it will overshoot from the value you set on the BIOS. around 0.025ish


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Dude, you have your RAM on Single Channel Mode!
> 
> RAM slots should be alternate.
> 
> Lower that Vcore if you are too hot. Pick the lowest you can keep the chip stable.
> 
> Ultra LLC gave me lower temps on same Voltage levels on the Kitty. Around 5C at the most. But it will overshoot from the value you set on the BIOS. around 0.025ish


wow thanks for letting me know when i remount the cooler couple days ago i took the ram sticks out and put them in that way lol..

Tho i think i may have a problem.. i have them in the brown sockets now and cpuz still shows single??? Than i tried the gray sockets and it still shows single.. Now im wondering how long has it always said single with out me knowing..

Also will try lowing the vcore but im pretty sure this is what it wants But will try ultra llc and see what that does.


----------



## gordesky1

Think i have a big problem now... i notice i ony had 8gb of ram in the colored slots... So i thought one of my rams died So i tried each one and they worked. So i tried it again and it still will ony detect 8gb of ram which explains why it shows single channel.. So i tried them in the 1 and 2 slots again and it shows 16gb of ram..

I tried to reset the bios and it still has this problem.. A week ago i had it in 2 and 4 slots with out a problem..

anoher weird thing it shows 1 and 3 have ram in them so it sees the ram in those slots.. But in bios on the first screen it shows 8gb ony same as windows.

Is the motherboard slots dieing now??


----------



## mus1mus

might just need a few bumps of V's!

Add around 0.035 Volts from the value you wish. 1.5 = 1.535 and such.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> might just need a few bumps of V's!
> 
> Add around 0.035 Volts from the value you wish. 1.5 = 1.535 and such.


Hmm i got 1 and 3 slot working in dual again and showing 16gbs... I went and remount the water block again cause i wasn't sure if the cpu memory controller was acting up so i tried my 1100t back in and it still read 8gb in the slots.. So i pop the fx back in and i also fixed the mounting plate so the raijitek logo was showing normal and it also seem like it was almost running out of water how i had it mounted before..

So i put everything back together and now it reads 16gb of ram and dual channel... I really think this case has ground issues or something cause to mount this block you have to push down a good bit.. Unless the board is warped... Tho when i had it out it was straight.

I don't know.. the good thing everything is back to normal now..

This case is getting replaced soon that's for sure..


----------



## mus1mus

Good work.

Cleaning the slots wont hurt. Or it might be caused by the backplate that warped the board.

Metal contact to the board will always mean chaos. So I kinda lean away from that.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Sorry it took a bit to reply back.
> 
> I tried your settings and it did seem to help. I never got that far and to pass a standard ibt avx test Really need to get those temps down tho.. before i try very high and higher runs but it is a good start so far. Hopefully the core x9 case which im thinking of getting will drop it some than put another 240mm rad in or a 360mm after.
> 
> At load the voltage is 1.56v Hwinfo seems to have mix results... I have not seen 1.596v at load and my psu voltages are all over the place.. even tho they solid when i hook up my volt meter.


Go into the monitoring area in the BIOS and SHUT OFF the VOLTAGES and TEMPS.. it will not affect the monitoring inside windows..

Also, if AIsuite is using the monitor it will also cause issues.. AIsuite monitoring is buggy and I have seen countless people having issues with holding stability with it. This is due to the software forced throttling,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Think i have a big problem now... i notice i ony had 8gb of ram in the colored slots... So i thought one of my rams died So i tried each one and they worked. So i tried it again and it still will ony detect 8gb of ram which explains why it shows single channel.. So i tried them in the 1 and 2 slots again and it shows 16gb of ram..
> 
> I tried to reset the bios and it still has this problem.. A week ago i had it in 2 and 4 slots with out a problem..
> 
> anoher weird thing it shows 1 and 3 have ram in them so it sees the ram in those slots.. But in bios on the first screen it shows 8gb ony same as windows.
> 
> Is the motherboard slots dieing now??


Common issue with these boards.. I have had a piece of dust fly in and had to clear it out in the DIMMs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hmm i got 1 and 3 slot working in dual again and showing 16gbs... I went and remount the water block again cause i wasn't sure if the cpu memory controller was acting up so i tried my 1100t back in and it still read 8gb in the slots.. So i pop the fx back in and i also fixed the mounting plate so the raijitek logo was showing normal and it also seem like it was almost running out of water how i had it mounted before..
> 
> So i put everything back together and now it reads 16gb of ram and dual channel... I really think this case has ground issues or something cause to mount this block you have to push down a good bit.. Unless the board is warped... Tho when i had it out it was straight.
> 
> I don't know.. the good thing everything is back to normal now..
> 
> This case is getting replaced soon that's for sure..


Glad you got it


----------



## Carlos Danger

So i currently use a 8150 on a ASUS M5A99FX PRO MB with no overclock
its really starting to show its age
I was wondering if it would be woth it to upgrade to a 8350/8370
i have 16 gb Mushkin Blackline ram
Video Card is a r9 280x
i also just got a swiftech H240x
so temps should not be an issue
I use this machine mainly for entertainment and gaming
thanks in advance


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Danger*
> 
> So i currently use a 8150 on a ASUS M5A99FX PRO MB with no overclock
> its really starting to show its age
> I was wondering if it would be woth it to upgrade to a 8350/8370
> i have 16 gb Mushkin Blackline ram
> Video Card is a r9 280x
> i also just got a swiftech H240x
> so temps should not be an issue
> I use this machine mainly for entertainment and gaming
> thanks in advance


I would try my hand at overclocking the GPU and CPU both, and see how you fair, since you have decent cooling.
If you aren't happy with the results, then the only logical move is to upgrade CPU (and GPU depending on your needs/uses there).
Do some research in the mean time also, and see if the 10-20% performance jump will suffice, or if you are wanting a lot more power.

Any well tuned vishera in the 4.6-5GHz range will give you a good experience, and will also handle any GPU available, so your door isn't totally closed.
What I would say though, is that you will find your motherboard to be a limiting factor in your overclocking.
This is all of course, barring you are not apposed to overclocking to begin with......
If that is the case, shoot for the highest FX 8 SKU you can afford (your board will not handle the 9 series).


----------



## Agent Smith1984

If anybody missed this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1556027/upgrading-from-core-2-quad-q9550-to-fx-8350
Give it a skim....
One of the biggest monkey poop throwing escepades I've seen in a while. I have to admit though, I very immaturely enjoyed it!









As annoying as the fanboy/trolling is (mainly from the blue camp, but some of the AMD people are just as bad







), sometimes it brings a little smirk to my face to see all this making a little bit of a comeback.
I love a good rivalry (my favorite is my Duke Blue Devils against the North Carolina Tarheels).
If I can keep this Intel/AMD rivalry second to that, I'll be happy.









Remember, it only maintains itself as a great rivalry, if it's competitive. The closer these AMD CPU's compete with Intel, the more hated they become.
The further along we go, the better they compete.
This has obviously been going on for a while, but when you get bullied around by AMD haters, and don't have a good fight to comeback with, it stops....
When you have link after link, and test after test showing modern AAA titles putting the two platform within a pubic hair of each other, and in some cases equal, it opens the cage up for a slug fest.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If anybody missed this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1556027/upgrading-from-core-2-quad-q9550-to-fx-8350
> Give it a skim....
> One of the biggest monkey poop throwing escepades I've seen in a while. I have to admit though, I very immaturely enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As annoying as the fanboy/trolling is (mainly from the blue camp, but some of the AMD people are just as bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), sometimes it brings a little smirk to my face to see all this making a little bit of a comeback.
> I love a good rivalry (my favorite is my Duke Blue Devils against the North Carolina Tarheels).
> If I can keep this Intel/AMD rivalry second to that, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it only maintains itself as a great rivalry, if it's competitive. The closer these AMD CPU's compete with Intel, the more hated they become.
> The further along we go, the better they compete.
> This has obviously been going on for a while, but when you get bullied around by AMD haters, and don't have a good fight to comeback with, it stops....
> When you have link after link, and test after test showing modern AAA titles putting the two platform within a pubic hair of each other, and in some cases equal, it opens the cage up for a slug fest.


i was reading it yesterday its the same with every other thread vs intel lol

wasnt suprised it was locked they all get locked eventually, and its mostly the same trolls everytime


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If anybody missed this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1556027/upgrading-from-core-2-quad-q9550-to-fx-8350
> Give it a skim....
> One of the biggest monkey poop throwing escepades I've seen in a while. I have to admit though, I very immaturely enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As annoying as the fanboy/trolling is (mainly from the blue camp, but some of the AMD people are just as bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), sometimes it brings a little smirk to my face to see all this making a little bit of a comeback.
> I love a good rivalry (my favorite is my Duke Blue Devils against the North Carolina Tarheels).
> If I can keep this Intel/AMD rivalry second to that, I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, it only maintains itself as a great rivalry, if it's competitive. The closer these AMD CPU's compete with Intel, the more hated they become.
> The further along we go, the better they compete.
> This has obviously been going on for a while, but when you get bullied around by AMD haters, and don't have a good fight to comeback with, it stops....
> When you have link after link, and test after test showing modern AAA titles putting the two platform within a pubic hair of each other, and in some cases equal, it opens the cage up for a slug fest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I would try my hand at overclocking the GPU and CPU both, and see how you fair, since you have decent cooling.
> If you aren't happy with the results, then the only logical move is to upgrade CPU (and GPU depending on your needs/uses there).
> Do some research in the mean time also, and see if the 10-20% performance jump will suffice, or if you are wanting a lot more power.
> 
> Any well tuned vishera in the 4.6-5GHz range will give you a good experience, and will also handle any GPU available, so your door isn't totally closed.
> What I would say though, is that you will find your motherboard to be a limiting factor in your overclocking.
> This is all of course, barring you are not apposed to overclocking to begin with......
> If that is the case, shoot for the highest FX 8 SKU you can afford (your board will not handle the 9 series).


A fast SSD could really help overall too...thinking about picking one up, one of those Crucial MX200s, M.2, assuming it will work with this board...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i was reading it yesterday its the same with every other thread vs intel lol
> 
> wasnt suprised it was locked they all get locked eventually, and its mostly the same trolls everytime


Ayup!

After page 4 my goal was to get it locked as it was done being helpful. It is a sad commentary on the Mods that it went on for another 20+ pages.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> A fast SSD could really help overall too...thinking about picking one up, one of those Crucial MX200s, M.2, assuming it will work with this board...


I have been on a 250GB Samsung 850 EVO for 3 weeks now, and with Samsung magician, and RAPID mode enabled, this drive is mind blowing.....
I came from 2x 120GB Vertex 2's in RAID O, and this single drive literally wipes the floor with them. My system cold boots in 12 seconds, and restarts in 10.
It will go even faster if I enable fast boot, but that kills my post screen and BIOS access.

I got the EVO for $99 on sale with free shipping, and I literally could not be happier with it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup!
> 
> After page 4 my goal was to get it locked as it was done being helpful. It is a sad commentary on the Mods that it went on for another 20+ pages.


Maybe, they got a little bit of immature entertainment out of it like I did!








Kind of like watching "Bad Grandpa".... a horribly inappropriate movie, but tear jerking hilarious


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I have been on a 250GB Samsung 850 EVO for 3 weeks now, and with Samsung magician, and RAPID mode enabled, this drive is mind blowing.....
> I came from 2x 120GB Vertex 2's in RAID O, and this single drive literally wipes the floor with them. My system cold boots in 12 seconds, and restarts in 10.
> It will go even faster if I enable fast boot, but that kills my post screen and BIOS access.
> 
> I got the EVO for $99 on sale with free shipping, and I literally could not be happier with it.


Yeah seen that one too., if you have more ram it utilizes/cache, I bet it's lightning...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Maybe, they got a little bit of immature entertainment out of it like I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of like watching "Bad Grandpa".... a horribly inappropriate movie, but tear jerking hilarious


it was funny in places the personal battles were hilarious

i thought cssorkinman held his own rather well


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it was funny in places the personal battles were hilarious
> 
> i thought cssorkinman held his own rather well


Absolutely, I tried to do the same, and just present fact.
The trolls were discounting the fact that @cssorkinman is a very well respected, and appreciated guy around here, and were even further discounting the fact that he OWNS BOTH....
Was completely hysterical.

Some of my faves were things like "FX series is like a Pentium 4"..... now, obviously you can take that in different contexts...
If you are being literal, then you are a blatant moron, and if you are comparing the two's performance during their respective era's then I'll agree to an extent (in regards to the P4 IPC being weaker than the Athlon's IPC of the time, and countered this with clock speed), but even then, all you've done at that point is give your beloved Intel the same critique you are giving AMD with the same statement.









I have always been about getting the best value. I went from P4 478, to AMD Athlon XP, to P4 775, to AMD Athlon 64, to the Opteron X2 (same as FX-60 for $700 less), then to Conroe, then took a LONG hyades..... then to Thuban, and now the FX
I was always about chasing the best bang for the buck (while still maintaining relevance).... I am just enjoying being a little older, a little smarter, and this whole thing going a little slower now. I'm sitting on this FX-8 for a few years, and then we will see who has the best value in CPU's when the time comes.

Until then, I have no problem walking into any "room" and saying, "hey, look what I can do..... not just for $99 compared to their [so-and-so SKU for so-and-so price], but just look what I can do in general"


----------



## Johan45

There is some relevance to their chirping though. If you take an old core2 and compare it to an FX in something like superpi, they do outperform by a big margin TBH. Not that I'm trying to start something I just wanted to put that out there and I'll give you an example.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2655094_johan45_superpi___32m_fx_9370_11min_6sec_43ms FX 9370 @ 6.9GHz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2808960_johan45_superpi___32m_core_2_e6700_%282.66ghz%29_11min_6sec_922ms C2D E6700 @ 4.9GHz


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is some relevance to their chirping though. If you take an old core2 and compare it to an FX in something like superpi, they do outperform by a big margin TBH. Not that I'm trying to start something I just wanted to put that out there and I'll give you an example.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2655094_johan45_superpi___32m_fx_9370_11min_6sec_43ms FX 9370 @ 6.9GHz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2808960_johan45_superpi___32m_core_2_e6700_%282.66ghz%29_11min_6sec_922ms C2D E6700 @ 4.9GHz


Yep, and it's been that way for years.
It's why bulldozer, and piledriver in the big picture, were a let down.... and it's why Intel has spoon fed 5-10% IPC improvements with each gen.
It's through multiple cores and and higher clock speeds only, that these FX chips can be competitive. The clocks have been there since their release, but it's only now that game development has improved, that we see these chips be good enough to be part of the conversation.

In 2012, Intel was like fighting 4 Bruce Lees, and AMD was like fighting 8 Jackie Chans with 4 of their hands tied behind their backs.
Now we are seeing the other 4 Chans cut the ropes, and join the fight, and it gets a little more interesting.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yep, and it's been that way for years.
> It's why bulldozer, and piledriver in the big picture, were a let down.... and it's why Intel has spoon fed 5-10% IPC improvements with each gen.
> It's through multiple cores and and higher clock speeds only, that these FX chips can be competitive. The clocks have been there since their release, but it's only now that game development has improved, that we see these chips be good enough to be part of the conversation.
> 
> In 2012, Intel was like fighting 4 Bruce Lees, and AMD was like fighting 8 Jackie Chans with 4 of their hands tied behind their backs.
> Now we are seeing the other 4 Chans cut the ropes, and join the fight, and it gets a little more interesting.


Yeah, pretty much BD/piledriver don't even start coming alive till 4.5ghz++ actually getting them added Cycles way up there, lower IPC so you really NEED to get the Clocks up etc. Damn near going to see the most improvements with that.

It's obvious in ALOT of gaming. as well other stuff, 4.5-4.7ghz just won't fly and still bad performance etc, but get close/at beyond 5ghz you really start seeing a whole new monster xD


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> In 2012, Intel was like fighting 4 Bruce Lees, and AMD was like fighting 8 Jackie Chans with 4 of their hands tied behind their backs.
> Now we are seeing the other 4 Chans cut the ropes, and join the fight, and it gets a little more interesting.


I love the comparison here.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is some relevance to their chirping though. If you take an old core2 and compare it to an FX in something like superpi, they do outperform by a big margin TBH. Not that I'm trying to start something I just wanted to put that out there and I'll give you an example.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2655094_johan45_superpi___32m_fx_9370_11min_6sec_43ms FX 9370 @ 6.9GHz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2808960_johan45_superpi___32m_core_2_e6700_%282.66ghz%29_11min_6sec_922ms C2D E6700 @ 4.9GHz


Is that with or without Bulldozer Conditioner? Superpi uses obsolete X87 code that AMD no longer supports, and using BC restores that support giving a jump in performance. The Stilt can tell you all about it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is some relevance to their chirping though. If you take an old core2 and compare it to an FX in something like superpi, they do outperform by a big margin TBH. Not that I'm trying to start something I just wanted to put that out there and I'll give you an example.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2655094_johan45_superpi___32m_fx_9370_11min_6sec_43ms FX 9370 @ 6.9GHz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2808960_johan45_superpi___32m_core_2_e6700_%282.66ghz%29_11min_6sec_922ms C2D E6700 @ 4.9GHz


is there anything but super pi using that instruction set still?

imho Vally or heaven would have been a much better comparison.

throw in a mid to high end graphics card and you will see the winner quickly.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

I want to go faster but my wallet is broke, my wallet is broke. Tiny 140 rad :/ 4.5 Fatal1ty


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> I want to go faster but my wallet is broke, my wallet is broke. Tiny 140 rad :/ 4.5 Fatal1ty


Haha, right?

What are your settings on that 990FX killer just out of curiosity?

I'm pulling 4.9 off this Fatal1ty 970, but that's with a socket fan, a VRM fan, a 240mm rad, and a post 1429 low leakage chip.....


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is there anything but super pi using that instruction set still?
> 
> imho Vally or heaven would have been a much better comparison.
> 
> throw in a mid to high end graphics card and you will see the winner quickly.


Yes. Skyrim.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Haha, right?
> What are your settings on that 990FX killer just out of curiosity?
> I'm pulling 4.9 off this Fatal1ty 970, but that's with a socket fan, a VRM fan, a 240mm rad, and a post 1429 low leakage chip.....



I have not been into the BIOS for a couple months. I built this system in February, you probably remember me buzzing this thread for assistance. I think my volts to the CPU are 1.475, I think, maybe less 1.43.. I don't want to waste your time, I hit it pretty hard then, I like overclocking, but once my system became stable for me, I pretty much purge everything in mind aside the basics.
I started with two 80mm exhaust at the I/O, G.Skill RAM Cooler 90degrees off those 80's overtop the VRM heatsync, an 80 and 100mm intake sidepanel, the rad push/pull 120mm intake on the front panel, one top 120mm exhaust. two of the 120mm are really only 50CFM. Thermal wall at 4.6, stock cpu fan on rear socket with holes cut did nothing noticeable, the air never has anywhere to go.
Then I purchased a new case (Fractal R4 Blackout) that runs warmer. I will not cut into the rear panel of this one.

When you are saying post 1429 low leakage chip, is that a direct solder modification to your mainboard? Did you change something on the mainboard (motherboard)? Would that help my deal, a tip?


----------



## Mega Man

A little late but I got to 244 (post in that thread ) was funny. I can't believe .... they even keep telling us what Zen will have. .. how do they know? Had anything official been released


----------



## RJ-Savage

I'm old schooling right now man, raid 0 with this WD and Hitatchi etc xD, the hitacthi, something really wrong, HD tune/Sentinel use to report some bad stuff sector errors/failing etc and some real weird intermittent one about connection/non-response etc.... yet it was saying still like 500+ days left expectancy or something....

So yeah short stroking Windows and put a lot of the other stuff on other partion's etc...it was fragged something awful earlier. It was all corrupted and probally another reason why everything running bad...windows+slew of everything else on one/partion/volume wasn't flying...

what, improve transfer rates for sure, but sure as hell still isn't getting to SSD Lightning Access times.


----------



## gordesky1

was fighting with temps sense that last problem i was having with the ram cause when i remounted the cooler temps just wasn't the same and was getting in the 70s and 80s..

So i got tried of it and swap everything in the haf 922 for now till i get a new case than once again remounted the cooler.. Than i also cut out the side panel to add a 80mm socket fan instead of a 120mm one like i have on the 932. than added 2 120mm fans on the side panel.

And i got this.



I have never i mean never got that far with out freezing between test 7 and 8.

So with help of F3ERS 2 ASH3S posting his settings And the bit cooler temps i made it!

Now im not saying its fully stable because all i did was 10 runs on standard will do higher when i get my new case if the temps are lower, If not i will add a 2nd rad which should get me lower. Need a new case for another rad anyways. But this is a really great start









And another test i did which the core temps are lower. Didn't get a high temp spike this time wish i can say that always...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I was doing a little testing last night, because I came home and my ambient temps were 26c in the house.... (92f outside)
That may just get worse as summer comes, so I wanted to check my temps.

I'm still running within safe margins at 4.9GHz, but I wanted to see what kind of impact going down to 4.8GHz (1.4v) had against the 1.46v under load I use now.....

My max load temp under 10 runs of Very High IBT went from 66c max (though this is normally only ~62c spikes, with 60 being the norm) down to around 56c average, with some 58c spikes in there.
I may keep 4.8GHz for the summer, cause the 100MHz is almost unnoticeable from a performance standpoint (especially with the 2600/2600 NB, HT which I left in place).

The biggest change was the socket temp going from 80c to 69c....

I also dropped my GPU's from 1100/1400 with +75mv down to 1040/1350 with stock power/voltage, and it wasn't a noticeable hit either, and temps/power usage were greatly reduced!

I think I may just use these clocks for the summer, and then go back to my 4.9GHz CPU, 1100/1400 clock for the other three seasons.
Hell, with the temp drops and massive power efficiency improvement, I may just keep these clocks in general.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> was fighting with temps sense that last problem i was having with the ram cause when i remounted the cooler temps just wasn't the same and was getting in the 70s and 80s..
> 
> So i got tried of it and swap everything in the haf 922 for now till i get a new case than once again remounted the cooler.. Than i also cut out the side panel to add a 80mm socket fan instead of a 120mm one like i have on the 932. than added 2 120mm fans on the side panel.
> 
> And i got this.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never i mean never got that far with out freezing between test 7 and 8.
> 
> So with help of F3ERS 2 ASH3S posting his settings And the bit cooler temps i made it!
> 
> Now im not saying its fully stable because all i did was 10 runs on standard will do higher when i get my new case if the temps are lower, If not i will add a 2nd rad which should get me lower. Need a new case for another rad anyways. But this is a really great start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another test i did which the core temps are lower. Didn't get a high temp spike this time wish i can say that always...


Can i ask why you are running the HT at 2087 instead of the stock 2600? and cpu/nb at 2504?

I don't want to ruin your day but testing on standard mode doesn't really do much, you need to set the stress level to very high or maximum in order to stress your system properly to determine some stability.

If you are getting this high temps already on standard i would suggest you to lower your clocks and voltages by a lot.


----------



## Johan45

That's a good plan Smith, that extra push won't make much difference day to day but would likely cause some random crashing over the summer.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *Can i ask why you are running the HT at 2087 instead of the stock 2600? and cpu/nb at 2504?
> 
> *I don't want to ruin your day but testing on standard mode doesn't really do much, *you need to set the stress level to very high or maximum* in order to stress your system properly to determine some stability.
> 
> If you are getting this high temps already on standard i would suggest you to lower your clocks and voltages by a lot.


1. Did you forget to look at his FSB?









2. Perhaps he's testing for the 5Ghz 24/7 Club, that is one of their standards for getting in the club...


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Can i ask why you are running the HT at 2087 instead of the stock 2600? and cpu/nb at 2504?
> 
> I don't want to ruin your day but testing on standard mode doesn't really do much, you need to set the stress level to very high or maximum in order to stress your system properly to determine some stability.
> 
> If you are getting this high temps already on standard i would suggest you to lower your clocks and voltages by a lot.


This isn't my 24/7 clocks lol Well not yet. And yea i know standard mode doesn't do much which why i said ...... Now im not saying its fully stable because all i did was 10 runs on standard....... . But this is the first time it has ever did even standard for 5ghz because it always frozen up around test 5-8.. That's why i said its a great start.

What was causing the freezing issue is a setting that was in digi+ because i just tried the settings my way and it frozen. Went back to F3ERS 2 ASH3S and it didn't freeze.

Also i read somewhere that maximum is a waste of time and its best to do aida or prime instead. thought i herd someone saying it in this thread. But as i said before when i get my new case and maybe a rad i will try very high 25 runs.

My normally clock i run 24hours is 4.9 1.52v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 1. Did you forget to look at his FSB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Perhaps he's testing for the 5Ghz 24/7 Club, that is one of their standards for getting in the club...


Mike nailed it that's one of the main reasons


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I was doing a little testing last night, because I came home and my ambient temps were 26c in the house.... (92f outside)
> That may just get worse as summer comes, so I wanted to check my temps.
> 
> I'm still running within safe margins at 4.9GHz, but I wanted to see what kind of impact going down to 4.8GHz (1.4v) had against the 1.46v under load I use now.....
> 
> My max load temp under 10 runs of Very High IBT went from 66c max (though this is normally only ~62c spikes, with 60 being the norm) down to around 56c average, with some 58c spikes in there.
> I may keep 4.8GHz for the summer, cause the 100MHz is almost unnoticeable from a performance standpoint (especially with the 2600/2600 NB, HT which I left in place).
> 
> The biggest change was the socket temp going from 80c to 69c....
> 
> I also dropped my GPU's from 1100/1400 with +75mv down to 1040/1350 with stock power/voltage, and it wasn't a noticeable hit either, and temps/power usage were greatly reduced!
> 
> I think I may just use these clocks for the summer, and then go back to my 4.9GHz CPU, 1100/1400 clock for the other three seasons.
> Hell, with the temp drops and massive power efficiency improvement, I may just keep these clocks in general


Booooooooo

I get lower temps than you now at 1.52ish 5GHz! With 30C current ambient.

Booooooooo

JK

Seriously though, I am currently Prime-ing my system to get to 5GHz with a lower Vcore than 1.55V.

And it's interesting that 250 X 20 = 5.0 GHz is unstable at 1.55 while 254 X 19.5 = 5.02 is stable at 1.52ish. It's no wonder why I keep this fine tuned. As I get a higher CPU-NB at 2540 and RAM at 2060ish all while keeping all things equsl except for a lower Vcore.

Hmmmmmm?

IBT AVX produces negative values though Prime Blend is good!

Weird as there are instances that a good IBT run results with summing errors and workers dropping.

On that note, I think I have a good balanced chip as I dont get the same workers dropped everytime I fail Prime. It's always random. VCore is it?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Booooooooo
> 
> I get lower temps than you now at 1.52ish 5GHz! With 30C current ambient.
> 
> Booooooooo
> 
> JK
> 
> Seriously though, I am currently Prime-ing my system to get to 5GHz with a lower Vcore than 1.55V.
> 
> And it's interesting that 250 X 20 = 5.0 GHz is unstable at 1.55 while 254 X 19.5 = 5.02 is stable at 1.52ish. It's no wonder why I keep this fine tuned. As I get a higher CPU-NB at 2540 and RAM at 2060ish all while keeping all things equsl except for a lower Vcore.
> 
> Hmmmmmm?
> 
> IBT AVX produces negative values though Prime Blend is good!
> 
> Weird as there are instances that a good IBT run results with summing errors and workers dropping.
> 
> On that note, I think I have a good balanced chip as I dont get the same workers dropped everytime I fail Prime. It's always random. VCore is it? :


Wait, are you saying you are running at 5GHz in a room that is 86f?????


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Wait, are you saying you are running at 5GHz in a room that is 86f?????


Y U Zo Surprised?










Morning temps when ambient goes just a hair below 30C. Interesting this VDDA does for Asus Boards!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Booooooooo
> 
> I get lower temps than you now at 1.52ish 5GHz! With 30C current ambient.
> 
> Booooooooo
> 
> JK
> 
> Seriously though, I am currently Prime-ing my system to get to 5GHz with a lower Vcore than 1.55V.
> 
> And it's interesting that 250 X 20 = 5.0 GHz is unstable at 1.55 while 254 X 19.5 = 5.02 is stable at 1.52ish. It's no wonder why I keep this fine tuned. As I get a higher CPU-NB at 2540 and RAM at 2060ish all while keeping all things equsl except for a lower Vcore.
> 
> Hmmmmmm?
> 
> IBT AVX produces negative values though Prime Blend is good!
> 
> Weird as there are instances that a good IBT run results with summing errors and workers dropping.
> 
> On that note, I think I have a good balanced chip as I dont get the same workers dropped everytime I fail Prime. It's always random. VCore is it? :
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying you are running at 5GHz in a room that is 86f?????
Click to expand...

Its not that uncommon in this part of the world









I folded for a week straight in a room that was constantly above 34c....


----------



## Mega Man

Yea I am to pastey white for that crap.

22c thanks so much


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea I am to pastey white for that crap.
> 
> 22c thanks so much


Lol....thats what my room sits at now with the heater going + folding


----------



## cssorkinman

I know a lot of guys running the FX's like to mount fans on the back side of the motherboard , this case is well suited for that.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9730624&CatId=11852&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&utm_source=Linkshare&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=je6NUbpObpQ&AffiliateID=je6NUbpObpQ-eZ9dQgtf4goFOLiD9FaOwQ

$49 after rebate is as cheap as I've seen it too.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If anybody missed this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1556027/upgrading-from-core-2-quad-q9550-to-fx-8350
> 
> I love a good rivalry (my favorite is my Duke Blue Devils against the North Carolina Tarheels).


N.C. State has a pretty fair basketball program too....


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I know a lot of guys running the FX's like to mount fans on the back side of the motherboard , this case is well suited for that.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9730624&CatId=11852&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&utm_source=Linkshare&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=je6NUbpObpQ&AffiliateID=je6NUbpObpQ-eZ9dQgtf4goFOLiD9FaOwQ
> 
> $49 after rebate is as cheap as I've seen it too.


That Plus a case with Side Panel Fans etc like a 140mm Fan etc...that would be Ideal.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Or like agent smith mounting fans everywhere xD


----------



## Mike The Owl

For those who are thinking of remounting their VRM coolers. Antec have released a new thermal pad,

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/arctic-thermal-pad,news-50292.html

http://www.arctic.ac/uk_en/thermal-pad.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Or like agent smith mounting fans everywhere xD


One cannot have enough fans.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I know a lot of guys running the FX's like to mount fans on the back side of the motherboard , this case is well suited for that.


I put a 120mm on mine and haven't noticed much of a difference. The problems are still the same trifecta: northbridge, VRMs, CPU.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Wait, are you saying you are running at 5GHz in a room that is 86f?????
> 
> 
> 
> Y U Zo Surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning temps when ambient goes just a hair below 30C. Interesting this VDDA does for Asus Boards!
Click to expand...

what has tweaking VDDA done for you?


----------



## mus1mus

A cooler running chip.

I have seen more than 8C rise in temps from a VDDA of 2.5 to 2.7. All at the same Voltages. And same clocks. In return, I can add about 0.025ish Vcore and still end up cooler.

Might need more tweaks. I think, there will be a draw in stability but worth noting.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A cooler running chip.
> 
> I have seen more than 8C rise in temps from a VDDA of 2.5 to 2.7. All at the same Voltages. And same clocks. In return, I can add about 0.025ish Vcore and still end up cooler.
> 
> Might need more tweaks. I think, there will be a draw in stability but worth noting.


Well it's Suppose to add/could add Stability..but I never really noticed the difference between 2.5-2.7


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I put a 120mm on mine and haven't noticed much of a difference. The problems are still the same trifecta: northbridge, VRMs, CPU.


The fan on the backside of motherboard pretty much just effects socket temp.


----------



## MTup

Is VDDA in the Gigabyte BIOS called CPU PLL?


----------



## gordesky1

I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.

But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.


For everyday usage AS 5 is hard to beat for its price/performance/longevity. I particularly like it for remounting GPU coolers , seems to stand up to the higher temps they tend to run at vs cpu's.
Ice fusion's only advantage over AS5 is that it is easier to clean off, no real advantage in temps and frankly I question it's longevity.
Never tired ICE diamond or Gelid, but from the reviews I looked at ( the trustworthy ones) show them having 2-3 C advantage at most.

Just my opinions , admittedly, I haven't spent a huge amount of time or effort to compare them in a scientific way.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.
> 
> 
> 
> For everyday usage AS 5 is hard to beat for its price/performance/longevity. I particularly like it for remounting GPU coolers , seems to stand up to the higher temps they tend to run at vs cpu's.
> Ice fusion's only advantage over AS5 is that it is easier to clean off, no real advantage in temps and frankly I question it's longevity.
> Never tired ICE diamond or Gelid, but from the reviews I looked at ( the trustworthy ones) show them having 2-3 C advantage at most.
> 
> Just my opinions , admittedly, I haven't spent a huge amount of time or effort to compare them in a scientific way.
Click to expand...

most of the advantage something like MX-4, Gelid extreme (i've been using for 6-8months), IC diamond over something like AS5

is the cure time. as5 can take a week or more to cure properly

once cured there is at more a 5-6 * difference , (as5 vs gelid extreme)

I personally prefer thicker pastes but that is personal preference,

(for referance, in the past two years, I've use AS5, MX4, GC extreme, nt-h1 (noctua stuff), and a bunch of unbranded oem stuff.)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For everyday usage AS 5 is hard to beat for its price/performance/longevity. I particularly like it for remounting GPU coolers , seems to stand up to the higher temps they tend to run at vs cpu's.
> Ice fusion's only advantage over AS5 is that it is easier to clean off, no real advantage in temps and frankly I question it's longevity.
> Never tired ICE diamond or Gelid, but from the reviews I looked at ( the trustworthy ones) show them having 2-3 C advantage at most.
> 
> Just my opinions , admittedly, I haven't spent a huge amount of time or effort to compare them in a scientific way.


It's funny, cause I always used AS5 on everything.....

Then came this wave of new TIM's that were "non-conductive" and everyone swears not to use AS5 on GPU's anymore, but I never had one single issue?

I'm told for the money, that MX-2 is the standard. I have MX-2 on 1 of my 290's (placed on by the previous owner), and the card runs much cooler than the new 290 I have, but that's to be expected with any TIM change.


----------



## MTup

I use Artic Silver 5 also. Don't freak out if your temps are high after installing then stressing. I remember being really disappointed until I waited a while and stressed again. The temps were fine after the TIM seated in with some heat.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.


No CoolerMaster IceFusion is not a great compound. I personally use Arctic MX-4 and I have for years. However it looks like the new Cyorig pastes are really good so I might soon be giving those a try as well. I will recommend GC-Extreme and Arctic MX-4.


----------



## gordesky1

So pretty much Artic Silver 5 is still king after cure time? i used to use that stuff back 2003 up to 2007 which i had a big tube and after it was gone i didn't buy it again. But temps was great for me with it after cure time. think i saw a 2 to 3c better when cured.

I was going to order Gelid extreme but if artic silver 5 is the best i might just pick that up again.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No CoolerMaster IceFusion is not a great compound. I personally use Arctic MX-4 and I have for years. However it looks like the new Cyorig pastes are really good so I might soon be giving those a try as well. I will recommend GC-Extreme and Arctic MX-4.


I figured it was bad or something for the great price for 200g lol

Hmm having a hard time deciding with gc extreme or arctic silver 5. If arctic silver 5 will beat gc extreme after cure time i would get it. But if not i would get gc extreme cause i keep hearing its really good... hmm


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So pretty much Artic Silver 5 is still king after cure time? i used to use that stuff back 2003 up to 2007 which i had a big tube and after it was gone i didn't buy it again. But temps was great for me with it after cure time. think i saw a 2 to 3c better when cured.
> 
> I was going to order Gelid extreme but if artic silver 5 is the best i might just pick that up again.


best no, middle of pack.

gelid GC extreme on average (in my experience and in reliable reviews) is top two with IC diamond.

but the difference from top spot to bottom spot in those benchmarks was 5-7 *

but just because you have the "top" paste doesn't mean its "mistake proof", you can't go from a goopy past like as5 to a thick paste like ic diamond and GC extreme and treat them exactly the same and expect better results.

each paste has their own usage learning curve.

nothing can save a bad mount other than a re-mount. the best tim won't make a difference on a bad mount.

I choose GC extreme due to my use case not due to its benchmark results. i needed a thicker paste that wouldn't goop-over its placement.
I can warm it up a little make it a touch more malleable enough to scrape a thin layer over my small heat sinks for the gpu cooler i'm using.

at the end of the day, the tim you choose as long as its modern tim, will not make or break your overclock.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No CoolerMaster IceFusion is not a great compound. I personally use Arctic MX-4 and I have for years. However it looks like the new Cyorig pastes are really good so I might soon be giving those a try as well. I will recommend GC-Extreme and Arctic MX-4.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was bad or something for the great price for 200g lol
> 
> Hmm having a hard time deciding with gc extreme or arctic silver 5. If arctic silver 5 will beat gc extreme after cure time i would get it. But if not i would get gc extreme cause i keep hearing its really good... hmm
Click to expand...

I used to use AS% but it is hard to clean up compared to other pastes. Lately I've settled on the Gelid supreme , good price and good performance also very easy to clean off. Unless you're remounting CPUs 2-3 times a week like some of us a big tube of paste will be a waste. It does have a shelf life.
If it were me, I would just get a small tube of MX-4, gelid , arctic ceramique or something similar. In the end a few degrees doesn't get you another 100 MHz so it doesn't really matter that much.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I used to use AS% but it is hard to clean up compared to other pastes. Lately I've settled on the Gelid supreme , good price and good performance also very easy to clean off. Unless you're remounting CPUs 2-3 times a week like some of us a big tube of paste will be a waste. It does have a shelf life.
> If it were me, I would just get a small tube of MX-4, gelid , arctic ceramique or something similar. In the end a few degrees doesn't get you another 100 MHz so it doesn't really matter that much.


I go for the Antec Formula 7


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The fan on the backside of motherboard pretty much just effects socket temp.


I know. I haven't noticed a difference in that. However, the temp monitoring software I use (and the others I've looked at) shows CPU and package temps. I don't have anything else to go from and the package is always the same temp as the CPU temp according to the info. Maybe there is a difference but I can't see it because of the lack of a sensor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.


Liquid Pro. Now that it's just $10 I really don't see the point in using anything less.

The key to it is to watch out for the spurting of the syringe. It likes to come out in a big glob if you're not careful. Otherwise it's a piece of cake to use. Removing it is probably a challenge, but it remains wet so why remove it? Unlike pastes, this stuff is more of a liquid so I don't think air bubbles are an issue. Even if you get any air bubbles from remounting you'll still get better thermal performance with this stuff than with any paste. Pastes just can't compete with actual liquid metal, especially the Pro since it doesn't have bismuth or anything like that alloyed with it to make it easier to remove.

You can't use anything with aluminum or iron with it and it shows the best results with a smooth mirror-like surface. Thick pastes are a good choice for rough surfaces.

Arctic Silver isn't a good choice. Anything that says it needs 200 hours of cure time plus many many shutdowns and power-ons is a rather silly product now that no-nonsense stuff like Liquid Pro is available and provides better temps. Also, I have seen several paste roundups that don't place AS5 very high. People who say they have had problems with Liquid Pro probably have aluminum residue on their stuff from the use of Arctic Silver and such. Gallium doesn't react with copper or nickle.

Another nice thing about Liquid Pro is that you brush it to an even consistency across the entire die. You don't have to try to figure out how large a pea or grain of rice is supposed to be according to whomever has left the instructions. There is no worry about not having the TIM spread across the whole heatspreader as a result.

• Liquid Pro for anything except aluminum/iron, rough surfaces, and situations where conductivity must be completely avoided.
• A thick high-quality non-curing paste for rough surfaces. You an use Liquid Pro with rough surfaces. It just doesn't shine as much versus pastes.
• A thin high-quality non-curing paste for mirror-like surfaces with aluminum or iron.

The mounting pressure of the cooler also makes a difference, but not as much of one as the roughness of the surface as far as I know.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I know. I haven't noticed a difference in that. However, the temp monitoring software I use (and the others I've looked at) shows CPU and package temps. I don't have anything else to go from and the package is always the same temp as the CPU temp according to the info. Maybe there is a difference but I can't see it because of the lack of a sensor.
> Liquid Pro. Now that it's just $10 I really don't see the point in using anything less.
> 
> The key to it is to watch out for the spurting of the syringe. It likes to come out in a big glob if you're not careful. Otherwise it's a piece of cake to use. Removing it is probably a challenge, but it remains wet so why remove it? Unlike pastes, this stuff is more of a liquid so I don't think air bubbles are an issue. Even if you get any air bubbles from remounting you'll still get better thermal performance with this stuff than with any paste. Pastes just can't compete with actual liquid metal, especially the Pro since it doesn't have bismuth or anything like that alloyed with it to make it easier to remove.
> 
> *You can't use anything with aluminum or iron with it* and it shows the best results with a smooth mirror-like surfaceThick pastes are a good choice for rough surfaces.
> 
> Arctic Silver isn't a good choice. Anything that says it needs 200 hours of cure time plus many many shutdowns and power-ons is a rather silly product now that no-nonsense stuff like Liquid Pro is available and provides better temps. Also, I have seen several paste roundups that don't place AS5 very high. People who say they have had problems with Liquid Pro probably have aluminum residue on their stuff from the use of Arctic Silver and such. Gallium doesn't react with copper or nickle.
> 
> Another nice thing about Liquid Pro is that you brush it to an even consistency across the entire die. You don't have to try to figure out how large a pea or grain of rice is supposed to be according to whomever has left the instructions. There is no worry about not having the TIM spread across the whole heatspreader as a result.
> 
> • *Liquid Pro for anything except aluminum/iron, rough surfaces, and situations where conductivity must be completely avoided.*
> • A thick high-quality non-curing paste for rough surfaces. You an use Liquid Pro with rough surfaces. It just doesn't shine as much versus pastes.
> • A thin high-quality non-curing paste for mirror-like surfaces with aluminum or iron.
> 
> The mounting pressure of the cooler also makes a difference, but not as much of one as the roughness of the surface as far as I know.


This reminds me of the Drug Adds on TV, giving all of the horrible side effects!









Also, this would not be a good TIM for GPU's. Though I may try some for my CPU... after I do some research...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The fan on the backside of motherboard pretty much just effects socket temp.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I haven't noticed a difference in that. However, the temp monitoring software I use (and the others I've looked at) shows CPU and package temps. I don't have anything else to go from and the package is always the same temp as the CPU temp according to the info. Maybe there is a difference but I can't see it because of the lack of a sensor.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liquid Pro. Now that it's just $10 I really don't see the point in using anything less.
> 
> The key to it is to watch out for the spurting of the syringe. It likes to come out in a big glob if you're not careful. Otherwise it's a piece of cake to use. Removing it is probably a challenge, but it remains wet so why remove it? Unlike pastes, this stuff is more of a liquid so I don't think air bubbles are an issue. Even if you get any air bubbles from remounting you'll still get better thermal performance with this stuff than with any paste. Pastes just can't compete with actual liquid metal, especially the Pro since it doesn't have bismuth or anything like that alloyed with it to make it easier to remove.
> 
> You can't use anything with aluminum or iron with it and it shows the best results with a smooth mirror-like surface. Thick pastes are a good choice for rough surfaces.
> 
> Arctic Silver isn't a good choice. Anything that says it needs 200 hours of cure time plus many many shutdowns and power-ons is a rather silly product now that no-nonsense stuff like Liquid Pro is available and provides better temps. Also, I have seen several paste roundups that don't place AS5 very high. People who say they have had problems with Liquid Pro probably have aluminum residue on their stuff from the use of Arctic Silver and such. Gallium doesn't react with copper or nickle.
> 
> Another nice thing about Liquid Pro is that you brush it to an even consistency across the entire die. You don't have to try to figure out how large a pea or grain of rice is supposed to be according to whomever has left the instructions. There is no worry about not having the TIM spread across the whole heatspreader as a result.
> 
> • Liquid Pro for anything except aluminum/iron, rough surfaces, and situations where conductivity must be completely avoided.
> • A thick high-quality non-curing paste for rough surfaces. You an use Liquid Pro with rough surfaces. It just doesn't shine as much versus pastes.
> • A thin high-quality non-curing paste for mirror-like surfaces with aluminum or iron.
> 
> The mounting pressure of the cooler also makes a difference, but not as much of one as the roughness of the surface as far as I know.
Click to expand...

All boards read a socket temp, it's a requirement.
And for the liquid pro there are reasons not to use it, like you said it'll literally melt aluminum and this is what happens to copper. It's bonded right to it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My board has been running my FX-8350 at stock clocks with the voltage in the in the low 1.3s and high 1.2s.

Is this something I should try to remedy?


----------



## miklkit

Ayup! Overclock that puppy. That will fix that low vcore.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup! Overclock that puppy. That will fix that low vcore.


Already tried. Board doesn't want to hold any stable voltages whatsoever.

Set it to 1.45 and all I get is 1.375 which just goes even lower when running prime95.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I used to use AS% but it is hard to clean up compared to other pastes. Lately I've settled on the Gelid supreme , good price and good performance also very easy to clean off. Unless you're remounting CPUs 2-3 times a week like some of us a big tube of paste will be a waste. It does have a shelf life.
> If it were me, I would just get a small tube of MX-4, gelid , arctic ceramique or something similar. In the end a few degrees doesn't get you another 100 MHz so it doesn't really matter that much.


Nah AS5 is old school Messy/hard to clean and not good dropping on anything, very Slightly Capacitive....

I got some Antec Formula 7 it beats AS5.

Other than that I have used MX4, also some good stuff.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Also don't Overlook whatever Drives etc how that you got/should set that up etc,...can make or Break it all xD


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For those who are thinking of remounting their VRM coolers. Antec have released a new thermal pad,
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/arctic-thermal-pad,news-50292.html
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/uk_en/thermal-pad.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Or like agent smith mounting fans everywhere xD
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot have enough fans.
Click to expand...

Not really good 6mk/w is average
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Is VDDA in the Gigabyte BIOS called CPU PLL?


IIRC yes. It is the only voltage that defaults to 2.5v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.


Ic diamond or mx4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The fan on the backside of motherboard pretty much just effects socket temp.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I haven't noticed a difference in that. However, the temp monitoring software I use (and the others I've looked at) shows CPU and package temps. I don't have anything else to go from and the package is always the same temp as the CPU temp according to the info. Maybe there is a difference but I can't see it because of the lack of a sensor.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liquid Pro. Now that it's just $10 I really don't see the point in using anything less.
> 
> The key to it is to watch out for the spurting of the syringe. It likes to come out in a big glob if you're not careful. Otherwise it's a piece of cake to use. Removing it is probably a challenge, but it remains wet so why remove it? Unlike pastes, this stuff is more of a liquid so I don't think air bubbles are an issue. Even if you get any air bubbles from remounting you'll still get better thermal performance with this stuff than with any paste. Pastes just can't compete with actual liquid metal, especially the Pro since it doesn't have bismuth or anything like that alloyed with it to make it easier to remove.
> 
> You can't use anything with aluminum or iron with it and it shows the best results with a smooth mirror-like surface. Thick pastes are a good choice for rough surfaces.
> 
> Arctic Silver isn't a good choice. Anything that says it needs 200 hours of cure time plus many many shutdowns and power-ons is a rather silly product now that no-nonsense stuff like Liquid Pro is available and provides better temps. Also, I have seen several paste roundups that don't place AS5 very high. People who say they have had problems with Liquid Pro probably have aluminum residue on their stuff from the use of Arctic Silver and such. Gallium doesn't react with copper or nickle.
> 
> Another nice thing about Liquid Pro is that you brush it to an even consistency across the entire die. You don't have to try to figure out how large a pea or grain of rice is supposed to be according to whomever has left the instructions. There is no worry about not having the TIM spread across the whole heatspreader as a result.
> 
> • Liquid Pro for anything except aluminum/iron, rough surfaces, and situations where conductivity must be completely avoided.
> • A thick high-quality non-curing paste for rough surfaces. You an use Liquid Pro with rough surfaces. It just doesn't shine as much versus pastes.
> • A thin high-quality non-curing paste for mirror-like surfaces with aluminum or iron.
> 
> The mounting pressure of the cooler also makes a difference, but not as much of one as the roughness of the surface as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All boards read a socket temp, it's a requirement.
> And for the liquid pro there are reasons not to use it, like you said it'll literally melt aluminum and this is what happens to copper. It's bonded right to it.
Click to expand...

No they don't. My ud7 does not have a socket temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup! Overclock that puppy. That will fix that low vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Already tried. Board doesn't want to hold any stable voltages whatsoever.
> 
> Set it to 1.45 and all I get is 1.375 which just goes even lower when running prime95.
Click to expand...

what board sorry I an on mobile and can't sees rigbuilder


----------



## miklkit

It sounds like that Gigabyte 970A UD3 does not have LLC. Dunno how far it can be pushed.


----------



## MTup

@ Mega Man - Have you been able to overclock with FSB (you have UD7 right?)? I have UD5 R5 and 8350 and get upper 50's temps at 4.8GHz and 205 FSB. Multi and 200 FSB at 4.7 gives me 42-44 temps with IBT VH. I have tried ticking down the voltage but that wouldn't work. I can get 4.8 with multi easily with temp at 48ºC and vcore 1.512V with LLC ultra high. If you can on your board then I'll go back to the drawing board umm FSB school that is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone running the GTA V benchmark with their Vishera rigs?
Default settings with vsync disabled I'm averaging about 100 fps at 1900x1200 on the 8370 / 780ti . Just wondering how others were doing.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright, update time... Got some shinies.

Lets start with The Gifts...

Case with an RM650 is my dad's. He'll probably get my 290X. The one with the CX430m is a graduation gift to my cousin who has been stuck on a Northwood P4 with no GPU all his life. His best gaming rig is a 360 with no XBLive.

Specs;
Dad rig: 7850k, GA88XN-WiFi, 2x4GB AMD 2400, RM650, 120GB SSD, 240GB SSD, 500GB HDD, H80 w/ COUGAR, CM HAF 915F
Cousin rig: 7850k, GA88XN-WiFi, 2x4GB G.Skill 1866, CX430m, 500GB SSD, R7-260X, CM HAR 915F

Pics;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I also got some things for myself... Namely another 915F to stack with my own rig, and some other misc things...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Enjoy the completely full size and unedited versions as it is much easier to copy/paste URLs. Imgur may have reduced quality to make it fit into their size constraints.

Also I second IC Diamond.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone running the GTA V benchmark with their Vishera rigs?
> Default settings with vsync disabled I'm averaging about 100 fps at 1900x1200 on the 8370 / 780ti . Just wondering how others were doing.


Seems to run fine, but I have not benched it.


----------



## mus1mus

@KyadCK

How are those iNukes? What do they drive? I think not those speakers on your studio but I may be wrong!


----------



## cssorkinman

Someone was talking about getting one of those Intel 750 pci e SSD's wonder how that worked out?
The site is flipping out btw, it wont let me scroll, wants to keep the stupid assed advert video on screen apparently.. gah!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @KyadCK
> 
> How are those iNukes? What do they drive? I think not those speakers on your studio but I may be wrong!


KyadCK: cerwin vega e-312s for my mains, Fisher STV-758s for the "rears", Cerwin LS-6C for the center, Dayton SUB-1200 for the woofer, behringer NU3000 main channel amp, NU1000 "rear" amp, NU1000 center/sub amp off a SB ZxR

From steam not an hour ago.

I shake the house without loosing quality. 'nuff said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Someone was talking about getting one of those Intel 750 pci e SSD's wonder how that worked out?
> The site is flipping out btw, it wont let me scroll, wants to keep the stupid assed advert video on screen apparently.. gah!


I got a G.Skill Blade 960GB. It's awesome.

I'd have gotten an Intel 750, but since it's PCI-e 3.0 it's also an x4, making it mostly worthless to my 990FX board.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I shake the house without loosing quality. 'nuff said.


Agreeeed. but,

PAD your walls!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I shake the house without loosing quality. 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeeed. but,
> 
> PAD your walls!
Click to expand...

Those walls are 2 foot thick concrete. I'm not hanging anything on them.

Besides, I'm likely moving soon anyway.


----------



## MTup

@ Mega Man - I have the UD5 R5 and 8350 can't seem to work with FSB very well at all. Have you been able to overclock with FSB on your board (UD7 right?)? If you have then I'll go back to the drawing board. I had a stable 4.8GHz and FSB 205 but my temps were upper 50's and I'm always low to mid 40's with multi and 4.7.


----------



## MTup

Most of you all don't believe this but overclocking began in the 50's. Tell me this doesn't remind you of an overclocked heated up AMD.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Those walls are 2 foot thick concrete. I'm not hanging anything on them.
> 
> Besides, I'm likely moving soon anyway.


Ohh. 2 ft thick!

Should help those unwanted reverberation too.

By the way, what else do you use to process the Audio? Those are pro amps with balanced inputs. What device comes in between your amps and the PC?

sweet cave man! I miss the pumping sub feel! living in an apartment prohibits me to set-up a nice audio system though!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Those walls are 2 foot thick concrete. I'm not hanging anything on them.
> 
> Besides, I'm likely moving soon anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh. 2 ft thick!
> 
> Should help those unwanted reverberation too.
> 
> By the way, what else do you use to process the Audio? Those are pro amps with balanced inputs. What device comes in between your amps and the PC?
> 
> sweet cave man! I miss the pumping sub feel! living in an apartment prohibits me to set-up a nice audio system though!
Click to expand...

Goes directly from my SB ZxR to the amps, and directly from the amps to the speakers.

Additionally, my Mic (AT2020 XLR) goes to a phantom power box and then to my SB ZxR, and my Headphones are also directly off my SB ZxR.

It has a little more control then you'd expect;


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It sounds like that Gigabyte 970A UD3 does not have LLC. Dunno how far it can be pushed.


Rev 1 doesn't rev1.1 does ( I have 2 rev 1.1 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> @ Mega Man - Have you been able to overclock with FSB (you have UD7 right?)? I have UD5 R5 and 8350 and get upper 50's temps at 4.8GHz and 205 FSB. Multi and 200 FSB at 4.7 gives me 42-44 temps with IBT VH. I have tried ticking down the voltage but that wouldn't work. I can get 4.8 with multi easily with temp at 48ºC and vcore 1.512V with LLC ultra high. If you can on your board then I'll go back to the drawing board umm FSB school that is.


My 1229 runs 300fsb ( it's a 1.3v 5ghz chip- ipgn (review chip) that's what red ran this at ) 4.7ghz 2700cpu/nb 3900ht
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone running the GTA V benchmark with their Vishera rigs?
> Default settings with vsync disabled I'm averaging about 100 fps at 1900x1200 on the 8370 / 780ti . Just wondering how others were doing.


Really someone was just whining how crappy amd is with GtaV


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Rev 1 doesn't rev1.1 does ( I have 2 rev 1.1 )
> My 1229 runs 300fsb ( it's a 1.3v 5ghz chip- ipgn (review chip) that's what red ran this at ) 4.7ghz 2700cpu/nb 3900ht
> Really someone was just whining how crappy amd is with GtaV


That's pretty good really, his performance running it.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Rev 1 doesn't rev1.1 does ( I have 2 rev 1.1 )
> My 1229 runs 300fsb ( *it's a 1.3v 5ghz chip- ipgn (review chip) that's what red ran this at ) 4.7ghz 2700cpu/nb 3900ht*
> Really someone was just whining how crappy amd is with GtaV


That HAS to be the goldenest of gold of all golden chips. Outstanding.......


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Those walls are 2 foot thick concrete. I'm not hanging anything on them.
> 
> Besides, I'm likely moving soon anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh. 2 ft thick!
> 
> Should help those unwanted reverberation too.
> 
> By the way, what else do you use to process the Audio? Those are pro amps with balanced inputs. What device comes in between your amps and the PC?
> 
> sweet cave man! I miss the pumping sub feel! living in an apartment prohibits me to set-up a nice audio system though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goes directly from my SB ZxR to the amps, and directly from the amps to the speakers.
> 
> Additionally, my Mic (AT2020 XLR) goes to a phantom power box and then to my SB ZxR, and my Headphones are also directly off my SB ZxR.
> 
> It has a little more control then you'd expect;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice!

By the way, have you wired your Audio cables like this? Pretty common practice interfacing a Pro grade audio device with consumer / home devices.









Balanced to Unbalanced Cable


----------



## RJ-Savage

I need some SSD for sure..To Hell with this HDD short stroking/fragging/defragging hell to just Run right/better etc
and Access times are awful no matter what you do....only real improvement is more like Transfer, Random Read/Write/Sequential/Burst, throughput etc..but still none of it is sustained...

And windows Fing with/moving Pagefile etc that's some Ignorant Stuff...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> And for the liquid pro there are reasons not to use it, like you said it'll literally melt aluminum and this is what happens to copper. It's bonded right to it.


Gallium doesn't react with copper. There must have been aluminum residue or something on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Also, this would not be a good TIM for GPU's. Though I may try some for my CPU... after I do some research...


There is a product called the Metal Pad for GPUs. Tests show that it greatly outperforms TIMs but the drawbacks are:

1) price
2) GPU must be heated up quite a lot to get the pad to melt the first time
3) some people have reported issues with incomplete melts, solidifying, etc.


----------



## Mega Man

no one said it reacts, it is COMMON KNOWLEDGE that it does that, that is why it is recommended to get nickel blocks


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one said it reacts, it is COMMON KNOWLEDGE that it does that, that is why it is recommended to get nickel blocks


It's common knowledge that it reacts with aluminum and iron because it contains gallium. Bonding is a reaction. So, if you say it's common knowledge that it bonds to copper (not something I've heard of, beyond people saying it's actually due to aluminum residue or something left over from TIM like AS5 that causes the issue) then you're saying it reacts with copper.


----------



## Mega Man

ok, do you know what a stain is? now if you think a stain is " a reaction" then i would love to know what you think this is ?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just to let you know CLU has the potential to do something like this to your copper block on the H100. After a little time it will "weld" itself to the copper block and may corrode it a bit. After an extended amount of time you might have to apply a good amount of pressure to the block to get it off the CPU and then spend a little time sanding the block down to get rid of it. I personally only use CLU on my die for that reason. I use mx4 because IMO the hassle of getting it off isn't worth the extra 3c-5c extra drop I would get if I used it on the IHS and block.


yep.... this quote is from _*2013*_ you generally have to sand it off copper


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one said it reacts, it is COMMON KNOWLEDGE that it does that, that is why it is recommended to get nickel blocks


Nickel is Horrible thermal Properties/use....

Who cares.. deal with the Oxidation/corrosion/scratches/gouges/sanding/polish multiple mounting etc of Copper over time, it's worth it xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, do you know what a stain is? now if you think a stain is " a reaction" then i would love to know what you think this is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep.... this quote is from _*2013*_ you generally have to sand it off copper


pretty ugly,

and that copper sink, you could go to town locking that thing up in a Vice and hit with some Dremel sanding/Polishing haha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Nickel is Horrible thermal Properties/use....
> 
> Who cares.. deal with the Oxidation/corrosion/scratches/gouges/sanding/polish multiple mounting etc of Copper over time, it's worth it xD


say whut?

not all people have the same ideals as yours. people who cared for the hard earned money to buy the things that makes a good looking rig cares for their components.

A CPU Block is precious!
Nickel block with a Clear Plexi top is Smeexy! A good looking rig is always BAUCE!


----------



## RJ-Savage

Does this Look Ugly to you? xD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> Does this Look Ugly to you? xD


It's UGLY as that!!! YES











You need a tip?

Stock Windows Drivers. Nothing else. And yes, use same drives!


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's UGLY as that!!! YES


Mine is pretty Ugly dude haha, I had a higher burst earlier like that, but can't seem to get it anymore...


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's UGLY as that!!! YES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a tip?
> 
> Stock Windows Drivers. Nothing else. And yes, use same drives!


I know haha


----------



## mus1mus

Don't be too hard on your self though.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too hard on your self though.


haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Haha


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For those who are thinking of remounting their VRM coolers. Antec have released a new thermal pad,
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/arctic-thermal-pad,news-50292.html
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/uk_en/thermal-pad.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Or like agent smith mounting fans everywhere xD
> 
> 
> 
> One cannot have enough fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really good 6mk/w is average
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Is VDDA in the Gigabyte BIOS called CPU PLL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIRC yes. It is the only voltage that defaults to 2.5v
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ic diamond or mx4.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The fan on the backside of motherboard pretty much just effects socket temp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I haven't noticed a difference in that. However, the temp monitoring software I use (and the others I've looked at) shows CPU and package temps. I don't have anything else to go from and the package is always the same temp as the CPU temp according to the info. Maybe there is a difference but I can't see it because of the lack of a sensor.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I have a question. What thermal paste is everyone using? Why i asked is im going to buy a new tube because im out of it when i order the core x9 today. Right now im using tuniq tx 2 which i bought last year and been pretty happy with it.
> 
> But i saw others like IC Diamond 7 Carat GELID Solutions GC-Extreme and Cooler Master IceFusion - 200 g which is a great deal for 17$ but im not sure how good it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liquid Pro. Now that it's just $10 I really don't see the point in using anything less.
> 
> The key to it is to watch out for the spurting of the syringe. It likes to come out in a big glob if you're not careful. Otherwise it's a piece of cake to use. Removing it is probably a challenge, but it remains wet so why remove it? Unlike pastes, this stuff is more of a liquid so I don't think air bubbles are an issue. Even if you get any air bubbles from remounting you'll still get better thermal performance with this stuff than with any paste. Pastes just can't compete with actual liquid metal, especially the Pro since it doesn't have bismuth or anything like that alloyed with it to make it easier to remove.
> 
> You can't use anything with aluminum or iron with it and it shows the best results with a smooth mirror-like surface. Thick pastes are a good choice for rough surfaces.
> 
> Arctic Silver isn't a good choice. Anything that says it needs 200 hours of cure time plus many many shutdowns and power-ons is a rather silly product now that no-nonsense stuff like Liquid Pro is available and provides better temps. Also, I have seen several paste roundups that don't place AS5 very high. People who say they have had problems with Liquid Pro probably have aluminum residue on their stuff from the use of Arctic Silver and such. Gallium doesn't react with copper or nickle.
> 
> Another nice thing about Liquid Pro is that you brush it to an even consistency across the entire die. You don't have to try to figure out how large a pea or grain of rice is supposed to be according to whomever has left the instructions. There is no worry about not having the TIM spread across the whole heatspreader as a result.
> 
> • Liquid Pro for anything except aluminum/iron, rough surfaces, and situations where conductivity must be completely avoided.
> • A thick high-quality non-curing paste for rough surfaces. You an use Liquid Pro with rough surfaces. It just doesn't shine as much versus pastes.
> • A thin high-quality non-curing paste for mirror-like surfaces with aluminum or iron.
> 
> The mounting pressure of the cooler also makes a difference, but not as much of one as the roughness of the surface as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All boards read a socket temp, it's a requirement.
> And for the liquid pro there are reasons not to use it, like you said it'll literally melt aluminum and this is what happens to copper. It's bonded right to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't. My ud7 does not have a socket temp.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup! Overclock that puppy. That will fix that low vcore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already tried. Board doesn't want to hold any stable voltages whatsoever.
> 
> Set it to 1.45 and all I get is 1.375 which just goes even lower when running prime95.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what board sorry I an on mobile and can't sees rigbuilder
Click to expand...

If your board didn't register a socket temp then none of the temperature monitoring software would work since the calculations for core temp are based off of that reading AFIK. It just might not be visible with your software. It's the only physical reading on the board.


----------



## RJ-Savage

xD


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well....

So far crossfire has turned every game into a damn near stability test.

I am getting 87% max CPU load in Crysis 3 with the GPU's overclocked.

That's a lot of load for 8 cores at 4.9GHz..... WOW

Good to see the game making use of the CPU though.

BF4 can dabble with 90% at times.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Thanks for the replies. Yes, my board doesn't have LLC and the most I've ever been able to do is 4.2

Don't think ill be picking up a new board just for overclocking though. Would rather wait for AMD to release something thats twice as fast as these 8300s and upgrade to that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well....
> 
> So far crossfire has turned every game into a damn near stability test.
> 
> I am getting 87% max CPU load in Crysis 3 with the GPU's overclocked.
> 
> That's a lot of load for 8 cores at 4.9GHz..... WOW
> 
> Good to see the game making use of the CPU though.
> 
> BF4 can dabble with 90% at times.


Yup....It's worth it though









on another note.....improved my Realbench score again and even managed a nice Cinebench run:


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup....It's worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on another note.....improved my Realbench score again and even managed a nice Cinebench run:


Worth it indeed!

Anybody claiming this chip can't handle 2 cards is nuts. I'm watching it peg them out 99% all the way through.

I actually ran fraps last night for the first time since going crossfire, and Crysis, maxxed out settings, 1080P, was giving me 90-150FPS consistently. Even hit 200FPS is a few spots.
I was a little taken back.

I ended up cutting vsync on and giving the CPU and the GPU's a break. Game runs flawlessly smooth at 60FPS, and the cards stay much cooler.

BTW, NICE SCORES MAN!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup....It's worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on another note.....improved my Realbench score again and even managed a nice Cinebench run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it indeed!
> 
> Anybody claiming this chip can't handle 2 cards is nuts. I'm watching it peg them out 99% all the way through.
> 
> I actually ran fraps last night for the first time since going crossfire, and Crysis, maxxed out settings, 1080P, was giving me 90-150FPS consistently. Even hit 200FPS is a few spots.
> I was a little taken back.
> 
> I ended up cutting vsync on and giving the CPU and the GPU's a break. Game runs flawlessly smooth at 60FPS, and the cards stay much cooler.
> 
> BTW, NICE SCORES MAN!
Click to expand...

Yeah I've tried to argue that fact a few times but the "AMD is crap" brigade just keep shouting till shouting as louding as they can.....

And thank you, will try and bump them a bit more over the weekend seeing as the temps are finally getting down here


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too hard on your self though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too hard on your self though.
Click to expand...



Is this the new toy?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too hard on your self though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new toy?
Click to expand...

maybe for the moment.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RJ-Savage

That does look like a new Toy xD


----------



## Agent Smith1984

850 evo is amazing for the money, especially with rapid mode enabled (i know I've already mentioned this)

I got the 250gb for 99 with free shipping, couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, do you know what a stain is? now if you think a stain is " a reaction" then i would love to know what you think this is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep.... this quote is from _*2013*_ you generally have to sand it off copper


If you're going to be smug and superior as your posts nearly always are, then at least be accurate.

First, someone posted that copper and liquid pro bond. That is a reaction.
Then you said no one has said anything about a reaction. You claimed the issue is staining.
I do happen to know what staining is. Unlike you I don't confuse it with a reaction that will cause strong physical bonding between objects.
And, as for one quote from 2013 there are others that you're not aware of where people said the claim that liquid pro bonds with copper are mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If your board didn't register a socket temp then none of the temperature monitoring software would work since the calculations for core temp are based off of that reading AFIK. It just might not be visible with your software. It's the only physical reading on the board.


As I recall, the monitoring programs I've tried, or at least the one I use on a regular basis, displays two temperatures: core (or chip) and package. I don't recall seeing socket anywhere. I assume socket and package are synonymous, though. The main idea I was trying to convey is that I have not seen any difference between the two temperatures and haven't noticed a reduction in just the package temperature as a result of adding a fan behind the socket.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 850 evo is amazing for the money, especially with rapid mode enabled (i know I've already mentioned this)
> 
> I got the 250gb for 99 with free shipping, couldn't be happier with it.


It's my (newer) games drive, Currently have BF4, BF: Hardline, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Mass Effect 3, GTA V and a few NFS games on there........didn't want to clog up my HDD's











yeah....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 850 evo is amazing for the money, especially with rapid mode enabled (i know I've already mentioned this)
> 
> I got the 250gb for 99 with free shipping, couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my (newer) games drive, Currently have BF4, BF: Hardline, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Mass Effect 3, GTA V and a few NFS games on there........didn't want to clog up my HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....
Click to expand...

Have you had a chance to run the GTA V bench Bilko?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 850 evo is amazing for the money, especially with rapid mode enabled (i know I've already mentioned this)
> 
> I got the 250gb for 99 with free shipping, couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my (newer) games drive, Currently have BF4, BF: Hardline, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Mass Effect 3, GTA V and a few NFS games on there........didn't want to clog up my HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had a chance to run the GTA V bench Bilko?
Click to expand...

The actual benchmark runs very weird for me (same with DA:I) it speeds up and slows down alot, the game speed i mean, not the fps.
in game on one GPU at 1440p i'm sitting roughly around 45-70fps


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 850 evo is amazing for the money, especially with rapid mode enabled (i know I've already mentioned this)
> 
> I got the 250gb for 99 with free shipping, couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my (newer) games drive, Currently have BF4, BF: Hardline, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Mass Effect 3, GTA V and a few NFS games on there........didn't want to clog up my HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had a chance to run the GTA V bench Bilko?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual benchmark runs very weird for me (same with DA:I) it speeds up and slows down alot, the game speed i mean, not the fps.
> in game on one GPU at 1440p i'm sitting roughly around 45-70fps
Click to expand...

I haven't tried the 290x yet, but the 780ti does pretty well at 1200p , as long as you don't go nuts with the MSAA ( it will run short of memory and crash).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 850 evo is amazing for the money, especially with rapid mode enabled (i know I've already mentioned this)
> 
> I got the 250gb for 99 with free shipping, couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my (newer) games drive, Currently have BF4, BF: Hardline, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Mass Effect 3, GTA V and a few NFS games on there........didn't want to clog up my HDD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had a chance to run the GTA V bench Bilko?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The actual benchmark runs very weird for me (same with DA:I) it speeds up and slows down alot, the game speed i mean, not the fps.
> in game on one GPU at 1440p i'm sitting roughly around 45-70fps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't tried the 290x yet, but the 780ti does pretty well at 1200p , as long as you don't go nuts with the MSAA ( it will run short of memory and crash).
Click to expand...

Yeah, MSAA doesn't play nice with AMD cards atm afaik, I have FXAA on and i've turned down some population sliders.....it really loves to tax the CPU alot.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too hard on your self though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new toy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Heh, I'll take you all on...


_At the same time._


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> First, someone posted that copper and liquid pro bond. That is a reaction.
> Then you said no one has said anything about a reaction. You claimed the issue is staining.
> I do happen to know what staining is. Unlike you I don't confuse it with a reaction that will cause strong physical bonding between objects.
> And, as for one quote from 2013 there are others that you're not aware of where people said the claim that liquid pro bonds with copper are mistaken.


what ever seriously even with pics, someone else showing it, i feel like recently we are just beating our heads against a wall.

i even know about it and i dont like to use it

it has been brought up a bit in the gpu threads, that is why i know about using nickel blocks

but you know what i and everyone else must be wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LolCakeLazors*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I bought one used nickel ek 290 block off of eBay and one used copper ek 290 block off of ebay. The copper one looks brand new and the nickel one is fairly corroded. I have no idea how long either one was in use for or what else was in the loops with those blocks so take from that what you will.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I obviously can't avoid the nickel in the 290X Lightning block since only EK makes the block with nickel. Looks like I'm using copper in my Supremacy EVO though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah go nickel. It's more better (lol grammar police) for using CLU. Copper gets stained by CLU over time. Nickel is much more resistant to the CLU. Also, brass tax time, nickel plating is for looks on the outside of the block. These blocks are not plated to fight internal corrosion so really get that idea out of your minds. They are plated for the chrome bling on the outside. I would use CLU on everything if I could...
Click to expand...


----------



## cssorkinman

For anyone that might be interested in seeing how well the Vish can do on GTA V


----------



## JourneymanMike

HD Tune Pro trial version results

Samsung 840 Pro 256GB

Windows 10 pro


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too hard on your self though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the new toy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, I'll take you all on...
> 
> 
> _At the same time._
Click to expand...

was actually waiting for you to take the bite with the gskill blade


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Just made an observation today....

Crysis 3 VS BF4 (both maxed out, with 200% res scale in Bf4)

With one GPU BF4 is much more CPU intensive than Crysis 3.....
With two GPU's, Crysis 3 is much more CPU intensive than BF4....

That is all... lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For anyone that might be interested in seeing how well the Vish can do on GTA V


Game looks great, and is running well above expectations on that GPU!!

I gotta give Rockstar a lot of props for bringing such a good port to the PC. I know they made us all wait a little longer, but in this case, they showed you that it was worth it.
Rushing ports for launch dates needs to stop. It just turns everybody spending all this money for these games into test dummies.

Thanks for the vid css!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Game looks great, and is running well above expectations on that GPU!!
> 
> I gotta give Rockstar a lot of props for bringing such a good port to the PC. I know they made us all wait a little longer, but in this case, they showed you that it was worth it.
> Rushing ports for launch dates needs to stop. It just turns everybody spending all this money for these games into test dummies.
> !


Now wait for some Intel fanboy to come say : "these fps are too high for a lowly Vishera. The video is a doctored one, ran on i7". Or "but, but, my i7 runs at 150 fps and i can see the difference!".









On a sidenote, i googled and seems that the upcoming 3xx GPUs with the exception of 390 are just rebrands of the 2xx series, right?


----------



## Kuivamaa

What i know is that my sig rig with the [email protected] (should try and hit 4.8 at some point) and the 290x (1050 core) has been providing me butter smooth experience in 1440p and all the recent games i sank hundreds of hours in.GTA V, DAI, BF hardline, The witcher 3. Hell, even Diablo 3 , notoriously poor threaded and nvidia friendly, runs super nicely in 4p matches.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Game looks great, and is running well above expectations on that GPU!!
> 
> I gotta give Rockstar a lot of props for bringing such a good port to the PC. I know they made us all wait a little longer, but in this case, they showed you that it was worth it.
> Rushing ports for launch dates needs to stop. It just turns everybody spending all this money for these games into test dummies.
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait for some Intel fanboy to come say : "these fps are too high for a lowly Vishera. The video is a doctored one, ran on i7". Or "but, but, my i7 runs at 150 fps and i can see the difference!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, i googled and seems that the upcoming 3xx GPUs with the exception of 390 are just rebrands of the 2xx series, right?
Click to expand...

Lol , good call.

During a recent discussion, I had to laugh when someone who was attempting to save face called me an "elitist". If actually understanding the differences makes me elitist, so be it







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol , good call.
> 
> During a recent discussion, I had to laugh when someone who was attempting to save face called me an "elitist". If actually understanding the differences makes me elitist, so be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Excuse the ignorance, but you are saying that someone can actually tell if the game is running at 150 fps instead of 100? Wow, it shows that i am a fossil with games... I play a 1999 F22 simulator that by any GPU is a joke to run and can't tell how many fps there are... Oh well... There must be a limit to the human perception, but i haven't researched this yet.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lol , good call.
> 
> During a recent discussion, I had to laugh when someone who was attempting to save face called me an "elitist". If actually understanding the differences makes me elitist, so be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the ignorance, but you are saying that someone can actually tell if the game is running at 150 fps instead of 100? Wow, it shows that i am a fossil with games... I play a 1999 F22 simulator that by any GPU is a joke to run and can't tell how many fps there are... Oh well... There must be a limit to the human perception, but i haven't researched this yet.
Click to expand...

Simply put, I can't perceive the difference , my monitor can't display the difference so the difference doesn't really make any difference.









My Intel rigs give me more of what I can't see ( fps above perception), while the Vishera 8 cores deliver things I can ( a quicker desktop experience).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Simply put, I can't perceive the difference , my monitor can't display the difference so the difference doesn't really make any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Intel rigs give me more of what I can't see ( fps above perception), while the Vishera 8 cores deliver things I can ( a quicker desktop experience).


Oh, thank God. I felt like a fossil before... So it's normal that i can't tell when a game runs at 60 and when at 45 then. I can tell when it's around 30... So i misunderstood and i thought that you gamers can actually perceive over 100 fps.









Well, for a while i will become a semi-gamer. Now that i started playing Skyrim, i get annoyed when i go near 30 fps, so finally bit the bullet and ordered a 260x 1GB GDDR5. God help me, i don't know what i will do to supress the noise... This thing has TDP almost as a Vishera, it's appaling. I 've been over 10 years with passive GPUs only. But since 3xx are rebrands, it makes no sense to wait for passive 3xx. It will still suck, like the r7 240 does. If i can't stand the heat/noise generation i may have to uninstall it... At least, from what i googled, it should be enough to play Skyrim well enough at 1080p. If i get bored by Skyrim, i may put my passive GPU back.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Excuse the ignorance, but you are saying that someone can actually tell if the game is running at 150 fps instead of 100? Wow, it shows that i am a fossil with games... I play a 1999 F22 simulator that by any GPU is a joke to run and can't tell how many fps there are... Oh well... There must be a limit to the human perception, but i haven't researched this yet.


yes there are people like that out there.

anyway, ex-8320 master-race reporting in. not going to get into why i no longer have my FX-8 core, though if you want to read about it, click here, what i did want to say is in 1080p i can't really tell the difference between my old fx8 core and new haswell DC i5-4690k. of course it's a terrible overclocker, so that helps a bit, given how it can only clock up to 4.2ghz, but that's neither here nor there.

Just want to say though i love the advanced (and much newer) intel chipset, and appreciate the mind-melting boot times i get with it, there is almost no functional difference.

Looking forward to Zen, still on the lookout for a system which represents a significant boost over my fx8320. haven't found one yet.

oh and those folks talking about $$ saved on their power bills?. I have a pretty advanced APC attached to my computer, that actually allows me to "judge" the power bill my system generates. I used this with both the fx8320 and i5-4690k; I went from *$12/mo* with a fx8320 + r9-280x + old Asus 1080p monitor; 3 mechanical hard drives, 1 ssd, a corsair h100 and 7 system fans plus an LED and a silver rated XFX pro/XXX psu, to $*9/mo* on a i5-4690k+ gtx970 + new energy star rated Acer monitor, a single SSD, no LED lights, a much more energy efficient fan setup, with only 5 fans running and 3 which only run when temps reach a certain threshhold; plus a more efficient Gold rated seasonic x series psu.

33% reduction is nice, but we are only talking $36/year, and considering the power drain a monitor can cause, most of which i suspect was saved by the swap to the new monitor and the dropping of all those physical hard drives. about the only significant change i've seen is my APC now reports i can get 100+ minutes on battery, where as before it was only claiming 28 minutes

and yes, both systems were overclocked aggressively.


----------



## radcountrebel

Another FX-8350 owner here, I've had it just over month now








Still at stock speeds at the moment, but already feeling the difference over my Phenom II x4. Everything feels more responsive and smoother, and the games that can take advantage of the extra cores have better minimum framerates, and bog down less in intense gameplay.
A friend is now rocking my Phenom II x4, and he loves it. Massive upgrade over his Phenom II x2 550 (another one of my old ones).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yes there are people like that out there.
> 
> Looking forward to Zen, still on the lookout for a system which represents a significant boost over my fx8320. haven't found one yet.


At least you can play any game with the current 8320. Things are much worse for folk like me, who wanted a passive GPU and i 've been waiting for a significant upgrade since HD6xxx series. This rebranding thing is ridiculous. Plus, the few passives they produce, have fugly heatsinks. I don't know what's the matter with them. And all cards are 2 slots... Seems more like a plot to force you to buy APU.

Quote:


> 33% reduction is nice, but we are only talking $36/year, and considering the power drain a monitor can cause, most of which i suspect was saved by the swap to the new monitor and the dropping of all those physical hard drives. about the only significant change i've seen is my APC now reports i can get 100+ minutes on battery, where as before it was only claiming 28 minutes
> 
> and yes, both systems were overclocked aggressively.


The electrical bill argument, is moot for anyone who is making a normal use of his PC and is US resident. Where it may be of limited use as valid argument, is on PC is some european countries that run 100% load 24/7. Like Folding hardcore users. In Europe electricity can be expensive , depending on country, plus they make you pay VAT on it, as if it was a product you purchase in a store. But you need to be 100% load user for prolonged periods of time to start thinking about a case where it can count.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Simply put, I can't perceive the difference , my monitor can't display the difference so the difference doesn't really make any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Intel rigs give me more of what I can't see ( fps above perception), while the Vishera 8 cores deliver things I can ( a quicker desktop experience).


I'm beginning to see what you ate saying with the desktop experience. My bro has had a 3570k, 3820, and a xeon 1600v3 now, and i swear my vishera feels better in the power saving clocks.....

You told me a long time ago, when i was
New to this forum, and yapping about my thuban, "yes, but have you ever used a well tuned vishera" and nothing has ever rang truer bro.... It's just..... Better!

Forgive the cell phone text


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> At least you can play any game with the current 8320. Things are much worse for folk like me, who wanted a passive GPU and i 've been waiting for a significant upgrade since HD6xxx series. This rebranding thing is ridiculous. Plus, the few passives they produce, have fugly heatsinks. I don't know what's the matter with them. And all cards are 2 slots... Seems more like a plot to force you to buy APU.
> The electrical bill argument, is moot for anyone who is making a normal use of his PC and is US resident. Where it may be of limited use as valid argument, is on PC is some european countries that run 100% load 24/7. Like Folding hardcore users. In Europe electricity can be expensive , depending on country, plus they make you pay VAT on it, as if it was a product you purchase in a store. But you need to be 100% load user for prolonged periods of time to start thinking about a case where it can count.


You can slap on an Accelero S1 to a card up to a 270x/7870, and it works wonders with proper airflow. But OEM passively cooled GPU's are usually limited to 250/7750 options.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> At least you can play any game with the current 8320. Things are much worse for folk like me, who wanted a passive GPU and i 've been waiting for a significant upgrade since HD6xxx series. This rebranding thing is ridiculous. Plus, the few passives they produce, have fugly heatsinks. I don't know what's the matter with them. And all cards are 2 slots... Seems more like a plot to force you to buy APU.


gtx970- and i'll tell you it is darn near passive already. most games fail to cause it to even spin up it's fans, and the ones who do; the fans only spin slowly, never hear them

if that's not your cup of tea try the Arctic Accelero S3; that can cool up to a 135W gpu passively. which means you can make the gtx960 fully 100% passive with one. It can even manage 200W gpus semi-passive like the r9-280


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Simply put, I can't perceive the difference , my monitor can't display the difference so the difference doesn't really make any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Intel rigs give me more of what I can't see ( fps above perception), while the Vishera 8 cores deliver things I can ( a quicker desktop experience).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to see what you ate saying with the desktop experience. My bro has had a 3570k, 3820, and a xeon 1600v3 now, and i swear my vishera feels better in the power saving clocks.....
> 
> You told me a long time ago, when i was
> New to this forum, and yapping about my thuban, "yes, but have you ever used a well tuned vishera" and nothing has ever rang truer bro.... It's just..... Better!
Click to expand...

It's apparent to me every time I use the 8 core Vishera's.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> was actually waiting for you to take the bite with the gskill blade


Tis a beast.

While it won't mean much to some people, I load in on GO matches a full 2-3 seconds before the people with normal SSDs. Paint.NET is instant, even with hundreds of plugins. I moved my entire steam library to itm even some off my 256GB 830.

Oh, and yes you can boot from it on 990FX. I plan to make it so when Win10 launches fully.


----------



## Undervolter

@ btupsx @azanimefan

Thank you very much. I had no idea they were making passive heatsinks for so high TDP GPUs... From searching there are only 3 shops here that sell them. Shame the shop from which i ordered from doens't have it.What i don't like is that it looks very big, but if can't stand the noise, at least now i have an option. I will get the S1, it should suffice. Maybe the fans have improved since last time i used them and i will be able to withstand it. I ordered a "Vapor-X" Sapphire OC model, because the "Vapor-X" is supposed to be quieter. I also read reviews where they said it was quiet, but i don't know how they intend quiet. But, yeah, the Accelero S1 is now a viable alternative... I think i will get one, just to have it around. You never know when a fan can die.

Thanks a lot. Rep to both.

EDIT: They have an asterisk on the 260X, to use it with a "properly ventilated case". But i guess, i could ziptie a low rpm 92mm or 120mm fan on the heatsink and it should work. I don't mind 120mm up to 1200rpm. Beyond that, it's when they annoy me. So, this S1 looks better and better.


----------



## miklkit

Well, I can tell the difference with higher fps in two areas.

1. I like to keep fps either over 120 or turn on vsync because I can see tearing when the fps gets too far away from either 60 or 120. I prefer 120 as I can see the difference in the slower 60fps stuff when moving quickly.

2. The mouse is more responsive at higher fps. In some games it gets too fast and I either have to turn down its dpi or turn on vsync.

My curse is that this little 280X isn't nearly powerful enough so vsync gets used a lot.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ btupsx @azanimefan
> 
> Thank you very much. I had no idea they were making passive heatsinks for so high TDP GPUs... From searching there are only 3 shops here that sell them. Shame the shop from which i ordered from doens't have it.What i don't like is that it looks very big, but if can't stand the noise, at least now i have an option. I will get the S1, it should suffice. Maybe the fans have improved since last time i used them and i will be able to withstand it. I ordered a "Vapor-X" Sapphire OC model, because the "Vapor-X" is supposed to be quieter. I also read reviews where they said it was quiet, but i don't know how they intend quiet. But, yeah, the Accelero S1 is now a viable alternative... I think i will get one, just to have it around. You never know when a fan can die.
> 
> Thanks a lot. Rep to both.
> 
> EDIT: They have an asterisk on the 260X, to use it with a "properly ventilated case". But i guess, i could ziptie a low rpm 92mm or 120mm fan on the heatsink and it should work. I don't mind 120mm up to 1200rpm. Beyond that, it's when they annoy me. So, this S1 looks better and better.


Believe me, the S1 will have no troubles with a 260x. I have a S1 installed on my 7850, which is clocked 24/7 1225/1500 on stock voltage (1.21). Granted, my case is a 540 Air, so there is constant airflow over the fin array, but unless you don't have any airflow whatsoever, I wouldn't be worried. The S1 also includes a nice assortment of vrm and memory chip heatsinks, so slap those on as well, where space allows.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> was actually waiting for you to take the bite with the gskill blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a beast.
> 
> While it won't mean much to some people, I load in on GO matches a full 2-3 seconds before the people with normal SSDs. Paint.NET is instant, even with hundreds of plugins. I moved my entire steam library to itm even some off my 256GB 830.
> 
> Oh, and yes you can boot from it on 990FX. I plan to make it so when Win10 launches fully.
Click to expand...

all that speed, its a gen 2 x8 isn't it? or gen 3 pcie?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> was actually waiting for you to take the bite with the gskill blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a beast.
> 
> While it won't mean much to some people, I load in on GO matches a full 2-3 seconds before the people with normal SSDs. Paint.NET is instant, even with hundreds of plugins. I moved my entire steam library to itm even some off my 256GB 830.
> 
> Oh, and yes you can boot from it on 990FX. I plan to make it so when Win10 launches fully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all that speed, its a gen 2 x8 isn't it? or gen 3 pcie?
Click to expand...

2.0 x8.

Intel's 750-series is 3.0 x4, and is directly comparable.


----------



## RJ-Savage

some ssds re a good bit slower than others,

while yeah 8320 will run just about anything....some better then other etc...

I still would rather use x58/920 I have though...I'm telling you I notice it being ALOT more responsive/snappier.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> some ssds re a good bit slower than others,
> 
> while yeah 8320 will run just about anything....some better then other etc...
> 
> I still would rather use x58/920 I have though...I'm telling you I notice it being ALOT more responsive/snappier.


If that's what you are seeing. I'd say your FX isn't stable or isn't properly configured.
I see you claim to have the 8320 running 5 ghz on an h-60 with a killer 970 board.
Your integrity is questionable








Making your intentions also questionable. In light of that, I won't take too much stock in anything you have to say frankly.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If that's what you are seeing. I'd say your FX isn't stable or isn't properly configured.
> I see you claim to have the 8320 running 5 ghz on an h-60 with a killer 970 board.
> Your integrity is questionable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your intentions also questionable. In light of that, I won't take too much stock in anything you have to say frankly.


You really don't believe me? I'm telling you dude...I passed a 5ghz 1.54v Cinebench on it here...So in a way that is pretty dang stable to even do that and it hit 54c...Prime still gives me a bit of trouble but that's expected...
No bull**** it runs it...

I lapped this 8320 and the H60 is in push/pull intaking 2 fans...It works.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If that's what you are seeing. I'd say your FX isn't stable or isn't properly configured.
> I see you claim to have the 8320 running 5 ghz on an h-60 with a killer 970 board.
> Your integrity is questionable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your intentions also questionable. In light of that, I won't take too much stock in anything you have to say frankly.


this ^

it takes some effort to get FX to give its best... but once tuned properly.. .its a beast.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You really don't believe me? I'm telling you dude...I passed a 5ghz 1.54v Cinebench on it here...So in a way that is pretty dang stable to even do that and it hit 54c...No bull**** it did it...


if you think its good, try getting into my club... it in my sig... the 5ghz 24/7 club... lots of good info in there too... btw cinebench isn't a stability test...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You really don't believe me? I'm telling you dude...I passed a 5ghz 1.54v Cinebench on it here...So in a way that is pretty dang stable to even do that and it hit 54c...Prime still gives me a bit of trouble but that's expected...
> No bull**** it runs it...


I have had unstable overclocks that would finish CB just fine but hardfreeze during flash apps.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I have had unstable overclocks that would finish CB just fine but hardfreeze during flash apps.


No....It Never Froze/no problems with anything else...if it was going to freeze would of been on CB because I lost count of how many time I froze it on CB, messing with voltage/everything else...ran for a few days like that...it didn't miss a beat doing anything else either....

but yeah usually I just run 4.7ghz

I know CB is not/stressing etc...just saying..Still working on Prime a good bit better too.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've got to run to town, but I'll expect an application to get into my club from savage if he's serious about his overclocking ability... but, only very good people and those who take advice from very good people get in... even with the newer/easier FX chips its hard to get into that club... and just because you can pass the entrance exam, doesn't mean you are perfectly stable... I just didn't want to make it to hard on peoples hardware to get in lol...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You really don't believe me? I'm telling you dude...I passed a 5ghz 1.54v Cinebench on it here...So in a way that is pretty dang stable to even do that and it hit 54c...Prime still gives me a bit of trouble but that's expected...
> No bull**** it runs it...


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*




CnQ on haha..I did even better of course, when I turned that off/rest of P states.


----------



## russik

Is 75-80c VRM temp still safe?
Yeah i tried put AMD stock fan heatsink on my vrm heatsink but it didnt lowered it at all maybe because I use tower cooler with 3 fan. I want overclock 4.7ghz but then my vrm full load temps are about 75-80c then


----------



## miklkit

Coming from the dude that did this.  Much better proof is required.

@russik What motherboard? That is about the limit of a Sabertooth.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Coming from the dude that did this.  Much better proof is required.
> 
> What motherboard? That is about the limit of a Sabertooth.


I'll do it agian you don't believe me...Better Pic this time actually I know...what Proof you want? it will do it...

And that stuff above actually worked believe it or not...as rigged up and awful that looks haha

That was cool just because yeah take off to 4000++ RPM...you know how loud those Fans are...haha

that is in no way Permanent or Safe for that matter etc don't do it etc haha


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Savage, your cb score looks low. I got around 796 points at 5ghz, you may want to run some ibt's, at least on standard....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CnQ on haha..I did even better of course, when I turned that off/rest of P states.
Click to expand...

You were either unstable or it throttled the beans out of itself.
Example of where you should score ( im running at 5.1 ghz - too lazy to back off the throttle).


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Savage, your cb score looks low. I got around 796 points at 5ghz, you may want to run some ibt's, at least on standard....


I know...its low had CNQ on P states etc.. NB, CPU/NB was probably low...I don't remember how I had that setup.

later on did it again hit 740-750.. yeah it probably needed more voltage.

making me want to try agian wind it up again/kill something blow something up haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You were either unstable or it throttled the beans out of itself.
> Example of where you should score ( im running at 5.1 ghz - too lazy to back off the throttle).


yeah had CNQ..can't remember what else I had on or off... and probably not enough voltages....

I'm going to wind it up again see what happens this time xD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Savage, your cb score looks low. I got around 796 points at 5ghz, you may want to run some ibt's, at least on standard....
> 
> 
> 
> I know...its low had CNQ on P states etc.. NB, CPU/NB was probably low...I don't remember how I had that setup.
> 
> later on did it again hit 740-750.. yeah it probably needed more voltage.
> 
> making me want to try agian wind it up again/kill something blow something up haha
Click to expand...

I wouldn't trouble yourself, it's fairly obvious to me that you don't have any idea what you are doing. I see it happen many times , people who don't understand the equipment they are dealing with, get frustrated and blame it for their own lack of knowledge.
You managed to net a 4.3 ghz score while running 5 ghz..... congratulations.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Oh Yeah?...Now you just Talking ****... haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah Yeah Yeah....Say some more Trash now haha I'll Keep going haha


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If that's what you are seeing. I'd say your FX isn't stable or isn't properly configured.
> I see you claim to have the 8320 running 5 ghz on an h-60 with a killer 970 board.
> Your integrity is questionable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your intentions also questionable. In light of that, I won't take too much stock in anything you have to say frankly.
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't believe me? I'm telling you dude...I passed a 5ghz 1.54v Cinebench on it here...So in a way that is pretty dang stable to even do that and it hit 54c...Prime still gives me a bit of trouble but that's expected...
> No bull**** it runs it...
> 
> I lapped this 8320 and the H60 is in push/pull intaking 2 fans...It works.
Click to expand...

No H60 will ever be able to handle a 5GHz Vishera. FACT. All AS Rock boards have questionable power delivery. FACT. Not even the Extreme 9 can handle 5GHz reliably. FACT. Cinebench is not a stability test. FACT. Intel Burn Test with AVX is a stability test. FACT

You want proof and facts? ASUS M5A99FX at 4.95GHz. FACT. M5A99FX has better power delivery than Extreme 9. FACT. Passes 20x runs of IBT very High. Want proof?


Unless you can provide proof like that, with a proper stability stability test, then you are a troll. So stop trolling. You are arguing with Cssorkinman. One of the most experienced Vishera users out there. He has been using the chip since day one. To him you are a scrub. To me you are a scrub, to the club you are a scrub with something to prove but nothing to actually back it up. Proof or get out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah?...Now you just Talking ****... haha


That's a mighty strange looking screen shot.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No H60 will ever be able to handle a 5GHz Vishera. FACT. All AS Rock boards have questionable power delivery. FACT. Not even the Extreme 9 can handle 5GHz reliably. FACT. Cinebench is not a stability test. FACT. Intel Burn Test with AVX is a stability test. FACT
> 
> You want proof and facts? ASUS M5A99FX at 4.95GHz. FACT. M5A99FX has better power delivery than Extreme 9. FACT. Passes 20x runs of IBT very High. Want proof?
> 
> 
> Unless you can provide proof like that, with a proper stability stability test, then you are a troll. So stop trolling. You are arguing with Cssorkinman. One of the most experienced Vishera users out there. He has been using the chip since day one. To him you are a scrub. To me you are a scrub, to the club you are a scrub with something to prove but nothing to actually back it up. Proof or get out.


whatever dude...you seen that bench....stop talking **** trying to say it couldn't even do that....


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a mighty strange looking screen shot.


Yeah because I was in a damn hurry haha

Yeah that was like a **** you, I just did a killer Bench and you know it haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's a mighty strange looking screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah because I was in a damn hurry haha
Click to expand...

So that mess was quicker than a printscreen? Yeah ok....


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So that mess was quicker than a printscreen? Yeah ok....


No I wasn't even thinking really lol...was like oh **** need to capture this..always expecting Freeze lol
that was a badass pass lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So that mess was quicker than a printscreen? Yeah ok....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wasn't even thinking really lol...was like oh **** need to capture this..always expecting Freeze lol
> that was a badass pass lol
Click to expand...

Credibility = 0


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Coming from the dude that did this.  Much better proof is required.
> 
> What motherboard? That is about the limit of a Sabertooth.


hate to break it but it isnt, ( used to be they {asus} then removed the vcore limit and iirc there are a few in this club pushing 1.6-1.7vcore )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So that mess was quicker than a printscreen? Yeah ok....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wasn't even thinking really lol...was like oh **** need to capture this..always expecting Freeze lol
> that was a badass pass lol
Click to expand...

you use a bench mark to claim your stable, then talk about freezing ?

when i bench @ 5.5ghz+ i worry about freezing

then i bench at 24/7 clocks i dont.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Credibility = 0


i tried to beat his score for 5ghz but i cant get close lol gonna play around with this see if i can get higher score

dont forget im on air now







whats a good score for 5ghz?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to break it but it isnt, ( used to be they {asus} then removed the vcore limit and iirc there are a few in this club pushing 1.6-1.7vcore )
> you use a bench mark to claim your stable, then talk about freezing ?
> 
> when i bench @ 5.5ghz+ i worry about freezing
> 
> then i bench at 24/7 clocks i dont.


I know...dude not expecting that....I know they are sick. yeah send me one of those boards haha

No I never said that exactly was stable haha, it's pretty sure probably not very haha


----------



## Mega Man

the asus comment was not directed at you


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i tried to beat his score for 5ghz but i cant get close lol gonna play around with this see if i can get higher score
> 
> dont forget im on air now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a good score for 5ghz?


Looking at your vcore and temps, it seems that the Noctua NH-D15 is doing an fantastic job. It seems that its on par with my H100i or its even better.

what is your ambient if i may ask?


----------



## deehoC

I have returned after successfully dremeling my case to add in a socket fan. Currently waiting on u-channel to cover up the rough edges and a fan filter to cover it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Used to hit 71c on my socket prior to this mod



Now it sat at 57c most of the time with a brief spike to 59c



Pretty happy with the results for such a quick mod and now that I've got my socket fan I'll continue overclocking tonight and see how far I can actually take this chip with a single 240 rad and a fan on VRMs/socket.

VRM temps are 55c and 44c for VCore1 and VCore2 under IBT AVX on Very High after 10 passes with my fan rigged up on the back of my GPU. Now all I need is a better PSU and another rad one day in the future. My case feels like such a waste with the H240-X only taking up 2 of the 3 140mm fan slots up top when I could move it to the front and add a 420 up top instead


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Savage, your cb score looks low. I got around 796 points at 5ghz, you may want to run some ibt's, at least on standard....


That CB score *definitely* indicates instability/throttling. I have my 8350 set at 4.62/1.344 Vcore, and it is scoring in the low 730's. My money is on that H60 getting completely thermally saturated; it's just not designed for such a highly clocked octocore. I've seen H50/H60s struggle with near 5GHz 6350s, so their effective limit on an octocore would be ~4.4GHz.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> That CB score *definitely* indicates instability/throttling. I have my 8350 set at 4.62/1.344 Vcore, and it is scoring in the low 730's. My money is on that H60 getting completely thermally saturated; it's just not designed for such a highly clocked octocore. I've seen H50/H60s struggle with near 5GHz 6350s, so their effective limit on an octocore would be ~4.4GHz.


everything cooking alive dude...haha
the socket got 67c on that pass....65c on core vrms cooking....I need more fans...

yeah I know h60 doesn't want to hang.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i tried to beat his score for 5ghz but i cant get close lol gonna play around with this see if i can get higher score
> 
> dont forget im on air now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a good score for 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your vcore and temps, it seems that the Noctua NH-D15 is doing an fantastic job. It seems that its on par with my H100i or its even better.
> 
> what is your ambient if i may ask?
Click to expand...

just a fyi, while it may be a few deg warmer you can use the "motherboard" temp as ambient

esp on air the heatsink is using that air to cool itself,

mine is almost always @ or near ambient and it will for the average user be close unless they have junky airflow


----------



## gertruude

can anyone tell me whats wrong witht his picture lol


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> can anyone tell me whats wrong witht his picture lol


I didn't take a snap shot just, free form snip real quick haha


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Some comments....

Firstly, I have the 970 Performance, with a 240mm AIO, a 120mm socket fan, and a 90mm VRM fan.
I know the limits of this setup first hand, and it is NOT 5GHz capable for 24/7 stability because even when you reach benchable/short-term stability, the VRM's will eventually cut the power channel in half. It's part of the design of the board. I verified this from ASRock personally.

Secondly, with this setup (running much better cooling on both the CPU itself, and the socket/VRM) my overclocking went such:

4.6GHz fell in my lap. 4.8GHz came with some additional voltage, heat, and patience. 4.9GHz came a lot more voltage, but I did get it completely. 4.95GHz proved to be the point at which the additional voltage (1.488-1.509 with a lot of fluctuation) would trigger the VRM channel to split and the cores to throttle within 30 minutes. 5GHz is literally only good for 10 standard passes in IBT, or benchmarking, and has no hope insight of ever running stable on this board. Thw socket temp alone, even with active cooling, will hit over 100c within 10 minutes. It's just not possible to get it. Between not having LLC, and the PCB not having a copper-dense enough construction, it's literally impossible (at least in my experience).

When benching CB R15 at 5GHz, I am getting 79* points (I'll have to run it again to verify) and anyone getting less than ~780 points are definitely wasting their time even running the benchmark.
CB is an EASY benchmark to run, and it will finish on very unrealistic overclocks. However, one thing that is usually certain, is that the truth lay in the score itself. If you are getting 700-730 points on 5GHz, you are obviously getting too many computation errors.

To say that your vishera feels slow, even at 5GHz, would mean that it's running like total crap. I myself have experienced how bad any system will run with a bad overclock.
I run my system with CnQ on, and a standard P clock of 1400Mhz. The system will tune different cores to different speeds ranging from 1400-4900MHz and it feels absolutely flawless.

I'm not trying to rip anyone at all, I just want to state some fact regarding this setup. I wanted 5GHz just as bad as anybody else, but I also knew I was buying a budget board, a budget chip, a budget AIO cooler, and am very happy with the outcome.

Sometimes, you just have to dedicate the time and effort, to research and testing, and a few good pointers from several of the members here, also helped a lot!
Honesty is the best policy, and if you really want your system to perform as good as it possibly can, then you need to tune it realistically, and not just hit a number.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Some comments....
> 
> Firstly, I have the 970 Performance, with a 240mm AIO, a 120mm socket fan, and a 90mm VRM fan.
> I know the limits of this setup first hand, and it is NOT 5GHz capable for 24/7 stability because even when you reach benchable/short-term stability, the VRM's will eventually cut the power channel in half. It's part of the design of the board. I verified this from ASRock personally.
> 
> Secondly, with this setup (running much better cooling on both the CPU itself, and the socket/VRM) my overclocking went such:
> 
> 4.6GHz fell in my lap. 4.8GHz came with some additional voltage, heat, and patience. 4.9GHz came a lot more voltage, but I did get it completely. 4.95GHz proved to be the point at which the additional voltage (1.488-1.509 with a lot of fluctuation) would trigger the VRM channel to split and the cores to throttle within 30 minutes. 5GHz is literally only good for 10 standard passes in IBT, or benchmarking, and has no hope insight of ever running stable on this board. Thw socket temp alone, even with active cooling, will hit over 100c within 10 minutes. It's just not possible to get it. Between not having LLC, and the PCB not having a copper-dense enough construction, it's literally impossible (at least in my experience).
> 
> When benching CB R15 at 5GHz, I am getting 79* points (I'll have to run it again to verify) and anyone getting less than ~780 points are definitely wasting their time even running the benchmark.
> CB is an EASY benchmark to run, and it will finish on very unrealistic overclocks. However, one thing that is usually certain, is that the truth lay in the score itself. If you are getting 700-730 points on 5GHz, you are obviously getting too many computation errors.
> 
> To say that your vishera feels slow, even at 5GHz, would mean that it's running like total crap. I myself have experienced how bad any system will run with a bad overclock.
> I run my system with CnQ on, and a standard P clock of 1400Mhz. The system will tune different cores to different speeds ranging from 1400-4900MHz and it feels absolutely flawless.
> 
> I'm not trying to rip anyone at all, I just want to state some fact regarding this setup. I wanted 5GHz just as bad as anybody else, but I also knew I was buying a budget board, a budget chip, a budget AIO cooler, and am very happy with the outcome.
> 
> Sometimes, you just have to dedicate the time and effort, to research and testing, and a few good pointers from several of the members here, also helped a lot!
> Honestly is the best policy, and if you really want your system to perform as good as it possibly can, then you need to tune it realistically, and not just hit a number.


EXACTLY...not expecting 24/7 stability or anything like that and really for mostly what I do I run around like the usual 4.5-4.7ghz anyways like intended...I'm surprised it even did that... I'm not saying I'm an expert either/ far from it, pretty sure many others are more knowledgeable about all this...just mess around with it all more than anything... as well yes I knew I was getting more "budget" stuff but thinking more about the just bang for your buck going on you know.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No H60 will ever be able to handle a 5GHz Vishera. FACT. All AS Rock boards have questionable power delivery. FACT. Not even the Extreme 9 can handle 5GHz reliably. FACT. Cinebench is not a stability test. FACT. Intel Burn Test with AVX is a stability test. FACT
> 
> You want proof and facts? ASUS M5A99FX at 4.95GHz. FACT. M5A99FX has better power delivery than Extreme 9. FACT. Passes 20x runs of IBT very High. Want proof?
> 
> 
> Unless you can provide proof like that, with a proper stability stability test, then you are a troll. So stop trolling. You are arguing with Cssorkinman. One of the most experienced Vishera users out there. He has been using the chip since day one. To him you are a scrub. To me you are a scrub, to the club you are a scrub with something to prove but nothing to actually back it up. Proof or get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever dude...you seen that bench....stop talking ****... I'm no troll/scrub whatever...
> But know you all had start getting rude saying I don't know what I'm doing etc...Yeah that tends piss people off etc...
> 
> That's highest I done with it...
Click to expand...

No one here is talking **** but you. Stop taking offense when people call you out. Because some of us actually have experience with the chip. Rule of thumb is as follows. Rule has changed slightly thanks to the new E chips, however even with the lower voltages they still run hot.

4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)
4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, Corsair H60, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)
4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.

And here is the list of decent motherboards out there. Edited to show some of the newer boards on the market.
1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
9. ASRock 970 Fatal1ty Performance (4.9GHz capable with additional cooling)
10. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
11. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
12. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
13. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
14. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (Capable of up to 4.7GHz)
15. All other AM3+ boards

These are the facts. Dispute them if you want. But unless you can actually show a genuine screen shot of your rig passing at least 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high then you are a troll. Cssorkinman and myself can't be trolls if we have been there, done that, and got the screenshots to prove it. Do not claim you can run 5GHz stable on an H60 without the proof to back it up. You are no better than the fools that come in here and shout "Herpa Derp I can haz 5 JIGGAHERTZ on a 212!"

*Here is a tip. Ever wondered why Prime 95 crashes ang gives you a hard time? You guessed it. Your not stable. Wanna know why you are not stable? You guessed it. Your running too hot. Wanna know what an extra few C's will give ya? 200MHz. Try get some better cooling. Then get your screenshots. Then comeback and prove you can run 5GHz stable.*


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No H60 will ever be able to handle a 5GHz Vishera. FACT. All AS Rock boards have questionable power delivery. FACT. Not even the Extreme 9 can handle 5GHz reliably. FACT. Cinebench is not a stability test. FACT. Intel Burn Test with AVX is a stability test. FACT
> 
> You want proof and facts? ASUS M5A99FX at 4.95GHz. FACT. M5A99FX has better power delivery than Extreme 9. FACT. Passes 20x runs of IBT very High. Want proof?
> 
> 
> Unless you can provide proof like that, with a proper stability stability test, then you are a troll. So stop trolling. You are arguing with Cssorkinman. One of the most experienced Vishera users out there. He has been using the chip since day one. To him you are a scrub. To me you are a scrub, to the club you are a scrub with something to prove but nothing to actually back it up. Proof or get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatever dude...you seen that bench....stop talking ****... I'm no troll/scrub whatever...
> But know you all had start getting rude saying I don't know what I'm doing etc...Yeah that tends piss people off etc...
> 
> That's highest I done with it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one here is talking **** but you. Stop taking offense when people call you out. Because some of us actually have experience with the chip. Rule of thumb is as follows. Rule has changed slightly thanks to the new E chips, however even with the lower voltages they still run hot.
> 
> 4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
> 4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)
> 4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, Corsair H60, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)
> 4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
> 4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
> 4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
> 5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.
> 
> And here is the list of decent motherboards out there. Edited to show some of the newer boards on the market.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. ASRock 970 Fatal1ty Performance (4.9GHz capable with additional cooling)
> 10. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 11. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 12. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 13. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 14. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (Capable of up to 4.7GHz)
> 15. All other AM3+ boards
> 
> These are the facts. Dispute them if you want. But unless you can actually show a genuine screen shot of your rig passing at least 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high then you are a troll. Cssorkinman and myself can't be trolls if we have been there, done that, and got the screenshots to prove it. Do not claim you can run 5GHz stable on an H60 without the proof to back it up. You are no better than the fools that come in here and shout "Herpa Derp I can haz 5 JIGGAHERTZ on a 212!"
> 
> *Here is a tip. Ever wondered why Prime 95 crashes ang gives you a hard time? You guessed it. Your not stable. Wanna know why you are not stable? You guessed it. Your running too hot. Wanna know what an extra few C's will give ya? 200MHz. Try get some better cooling. Then get your screenshots. Then comeback and prove you can run 5GHz stable.*
Click to expand...

QFT


----------



## deehoC

My 8350 @ 4.5GHz scores higher than gert's 8370 @4.9GHz? I'm not very knowledgeable on Cinebench but do RAM speeds/timing affect it much or is there something else at play here I'm not realizing?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No one here is talking **** but you. Stop taking offense when people call you out. Because some of us actually have experience with the chip. Rule of thumb is as follows. Rule has changed slightly thanks to the new E chips, however even with the lower voltages they still run hot.
> 
> 4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
> 4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)
> 4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, Corsair H60, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)
> 4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
> 4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
> 4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
> 5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.
> 
> And here is the list of decent motherboards out there. Edited to show some of the newer boards on the market.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. ASRock 970 Fatal1ty Performance (4.9GHz capable with additional cooling)
> 10. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 11. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 12. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 13. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 14. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (Capable of up to 4.7GHz)
> 15. All other AM3+ boards
> 
> These are the facts. Dispute them if you want. But unless you can actually show a genuine screen shot of your rig passing at least 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high then you are a troll. Cssorkinman and myself can't be trolls if we have been there, done that, and got the screenshots to prove it. Do not claim you can run 5GHz stable on an H60 without the proof to back it up. You are no better than the fools that come in here and shout "Herpa Derp I can haz 5 JIGGAHERTZ on a 212!"
> 
> *Here is a tip. Ever wondered why Prime 95 crashes ang gives you a hard time? You guessed it. Your not stable. Wanna know why you are not stable? You guessed it. Your running too hot. Wanna know what an extra few C's will give ya? 200MHz. Try get some better cooling. Then get your screenshots. Then comeback and prove you can run 5GHz stable.*


That's total Garbage...come on dude...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> My 8350 @ 4.5GHz scores higher than gert's 8370 @4.9GHz? I'm not very knowledgeable on Cinebench but do RAM speeds/timing affect it much or is there something else at play here I'm not realizing?


i hit 765 with 4.8ghz lol

not sure whats up with my 4.9/5ghz scores ill have to go through it with fine toothpick to see whats happening


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i hit 765 with 4.8ghz lol
> 
> not sure whats up with my 4.9/5ghz scores ill have to go through it with fine toothpick to see whats happening


I thought it seemed odd. Please do let us know whats up when you figure it out since I'd like to avoid it in the future


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No one here is talking **** but you. Stop taking offense when people call you out. Because some of us actually have experience with the chip. Rule of thumb is as follows. Rule has changed slightly thanks to the new E chips, however even with the lower voltages they still run hot.
> 
> 4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
> 4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)
> 4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, Corsair H60, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)
> 4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
> 4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
> 4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
> 5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.
> 
> And here is the list of decent motherboards out there. Edited to show some of the newer boards on the market.
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z (5Ghz capable)
> 2. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 (only board for Quad SLI CrossfireX) (5GHz capable) (not sure of the revisions)
> 3. MSI 990FXA-GD80 (5GHz capable)
> 4. Asus Sabertooth (5GHz capable)
> 5. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 (5GHz Capable) (not sure of revisions)
> 6. Asus M5A99FX Pro/EVO R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 (Hard to reach 5GHz., 4.8GHz Capable)
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 (Rev 1.1 is 5GHz capable from what I have seen. Others are not really. Rev 4. Hardlocked in BIOS to throttle on powerdraw. 4.8GHz Capable)
> 8. Gigabyte 970-UD3P (Same VRM's as UD3 rev4.0 4.8 capable.)
> 9. ASRock 970 Fatal1ty Performance (4.9GHz capable with additional cooling)
> 10. Asus M5A99X Rev 1.0 (4.8 capable.)
> 11. Sapphire Pure Black. (Good on paper but finniky from what I have heard)
> 12. ASRock 990FX Extreme9 (4.8GHz Capable but very hard to reach. These boards seem to blow up.)
> 13. AsRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional (Similar VRM's to Extreme 9 4.8 is a hard ask)
> 14. MSI 990FXA-GD65 (Capable of up to 4.7GHz)
> 15. All other AM3+ boards
> 
> These are the facts. Dispute them if you want. But unless you can actually show a genuine screen shot of your rig passing at least 10 runs of IBT AVX on very high then you are a troll. Cssorkinman and myself can't be trolls if we have been there, done that, and got the screenshots to prove it. Do not claim you can run 5GHz stable on an H60 without the proof to back it up. You are no better than the fools that come in here and shout "Herpa Derp I can haz 5 JIGGAHERTZ on a 212!"
> 
> *Here is a tip. Ever wondered why Prime 95 crashes ang gives you a hard time? You guessed it. Your not stable. Wanna know why you are not stable? You guessed it. Your running too hot. Wanna know what an extra few C's will give ya? 200MHz. Try get some better cooling. Then get your screenshots. Then comeback and prove you can run 5GHz stable.*
Click to expand...





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That's total Garbage...4.6-4.7v Max? with the H60...no dude....so you are saying cannot go to 5ghz at all not do anything etc whatever dude...lol
> You are going by Prime Disregard Fing Prime haha
Click to expand...

Yes that is exactly what I am saying. Because I have owned a Vishera for almost three years now. I have tested it with a number of those coolers I have listed. And with some of those motherboards too. And I have also observed over the years.Those averages were the points where the chip could no longer maintain stable runs in IBT AVX. I extrapolated the max results based on the fact that every chip is different and someone may get a better chip that can run slightly more. However no 8 core Vishera will pass Prime or IBT at 5GHz on an H60. And your a fool to think otherwise. It is clear to me you have absolutely ZERO idea what you are talking about. The reason you are having or had a poor experience with Vishera is because you were running an unstable chip. An unstable chip will run like crap even if it is kind of running at 5GHz.. It is like sticking the biggest turbo in a 2JZ Supra but not upgrading the inter-cooler and radiator with it. Of course you are going to run into serious issues.







But hey! You can run Cinebench at 5GHz with crappy scores so DAMN! It MUST BE STABLE!







You're a joke.

Oh and here is Cinebanch at 4.95GHz. Beat that. Please


EDIT: No I don't go by Prime. I go by IBT. Are you blind? I posted my IBT screenshot not 3 or 4 posts ago. I just said that YOUR issues with Prime are related to a lack of cooling.

THERE ARE NON SO BLIND AS THOSE WHO WON'T SEE!


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I am saying. Because I have owned a Vishera for almost three years now. I have tested it with a number of those coolers I have listed. And with some of those motherboards too. And I have also observed over the years.Those averages were the points where the chip could no longer maintain stable runs in IBT AVX. I extrapolated the max results based on the fact that every chip is different and someone may get a better chip that can run slightly more. However no 8 core Vishera will pass Prime or IBT at 5GHz on an H60. And your a fool to think otherwise. It is clear to me you have absolutely ZERO idea what you are talking about. The reason you are having or had a poor experience with Vishera is because you were running an unstable chip. An unstable chip will run like crap even if it is kind of running at 5GHz.. It is like sticking the biggest turbo in a 2JZ Supra but not upgrading the inter-cooler and radiator with it. Of course you are going to run into serious issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey! You can run Cinebench at 5GHz with crappy scores so DAMN! It MUST BE STABLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.
> 
> Oh and here is Cinebanch at 4.95GHz. Beat that. Please


I know because I'm trying to get it....just hit 790 now....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I am saying. Because I have owned a Vishera for almost three years now. I have tested it with a number of those coolers I have listed. And with some of those motherboards too. And I have also observed over the years.Those averages were the points where the chip could no longer maintain stable runs in IBT AVX. I extrapolated the max results based on the fact that every chip is different and someone may get a better chip that can run slightly more. However no 8 core Vishera will pass Prime or IBT at 5GHz on an H60. And your a fool to think otherwise. It is clear to me you have absolutely ZERO idea what you are talking about. The reason you are having or had a poor experience with Vishera is because you were running an unstable chip. An unstable chip will run like crap even if it is kind of running at 5GHz.. It is like sticking the biggest turbo in a 2JZ Supra but not upgrading the inter-cooler and radiator with it. Of course you are going to run into serious issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey! You can run Cinebench at 5GHz with crappy scores so DAMN! It MUST BE STABLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.
> 
> Oh and here is Cinebanch at 4.95GHz. Beat that. Please


can u change your previous d15 post i hit 4.8ghz with ibt very high lol u said 4.7 max ill take an extra 100mhz haha still got some room to possibly hit 4.9ghz but not tried it yet

proof of my 4.8


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I am saying. Because I have owned a Vishera for almost three years now. I have tested it with a number of those coolers I have listed. And with some of those motherboards too. And I have also observed over the years.Those averages were the points where the chip could no longer maintain stable runs in IBT AVX. I extrapolated the max results based on the fact that every chip is different and someone may get a better chip that can run slightly more. However no 8 core Vishera will pass Prime or IBT at 5GHz on an H60. And your a fool to think otherwise. It is clear to me you have absolutely ZERO idea what you are talking about. The reason you are having or had a poor experience with Vishera is because you were running an unstable chip. An unstable chip will run like crap even if it is kind of running at 5GHz.. It is like sticking the biggest turbo in a 2JZ Supra but not upgrading the inter-cooler and radiator with it. Of course you are going to run into serious issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey! You can run Cinebench at 5GHz with crappy scores so DAMN! It MUST BE STABLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.
> 
> Oh and here is Cinebanch at 4.95GHz. Beat that. Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u change your previous d15 post i hit 4.8ghz with ibt very high lol u said 4.7 max ill take an extra 100mhz haha still got some room to possibly hit 4.9ghz but not tried it yet
> 
> proof of my 4.8
Click to expand...

Seems legit. Now GIVE ME 20!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly what I am saying. Because I have owned a Vishera for almost three years now. I have tested it with a number of those coolers I have listed. And with some of those motherboards too. And I have also observed over the years.Those averages were the points where the chip could no longer maintain stable runs in IBT AVX. I extrapolated the max results based on the fact that every chip is different and someone may get a better chip that can run slightly more. However no 8 core Vishera will pass Prime or IBT at 5GHz on an H60. And your a fool to think otherwise. It is clear to me you have absolutely ZERO idea what you are talking about. The reason you are having or had a poor experience with Vishera is because you were running an unstable chip. An unstable chip will run like crap even if it is kind of running at 5GHz.. It is like sticking the biggest turbo in a 2JZ Supra but not upgrading the inter-cooler and radiator with it. Of course you are going to run into serious issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey! You can run Cinebench at 5GHz with crappy scores so DAMN! It MUST BE STABLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a joke.
> 
> Oh and here is Cinebanch at 4.95GHz. Beat that. Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know because I'm trying to get it....just hit 790 now....
Click to expand...

Like I said. Better cooling will give you the results you want.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Like I said. Better cooling will give you the results you want.


I realize that haha...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Like I said. Better cooling will give you the results you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that haha...trying think of some DIY **** with fans here haha
Click to expand...

Fans won't help you.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

if you want to see my stability testing see my OP in my 5ghz 24/7 club, but here are the cinebench scores I got during the testing phase... notice how my highest score was at 5ghz, not the 5.1... vishera needs tuning, not just overclocking.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Just disregard a lot **** I said okay? haha


----------



## greg1313

guys i have fx 8320 i want oc to 4.50 but in prime i get illegal sumout pls check this i need your help

http://www.overclock.net/t/1557030/help-with-fx8320-oc


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the asus comment was not directed at you


That last comment was directed at russik. I should have and now have clarified that.

Went to a birthday party for three women yesterday and am not feeling so swell today.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That last comment was directed at russik. I should have and now have clarified that.
> 
> Went to a birthday party for three women yesterday and am not feeling so swell today.


Wow I wouldn't either haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> guys i have fx 8320 i want oc to 4.50 but in prime i get illegal sumout pls check this i need your help
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1557030/help-with-fx8320-oc


listen to @cssorkinman


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> guys i have fx 8320 i want oc to 4.50 but in prime i get illegal sumout pls check this i need your help
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1557030/help-with-fx8320-oc
> 
> 
> 
> listen to @cssorkinman
Click to expand...

Fact. Cssorkinman knows what he is talking about.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Fans won't help you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Fact. Cssorkinman knows what he is talking about.


Yeah.. he does...I hit a hell of hard wall/temps just literal hell wow....I was wrong,
plus what agent smith said about vrms/phases etc. it's just not going to happen....

I apologize kinda being a dick/ignorant I know.

more/better fans could help me though because I mean everything is cooking in there socket/NB/VRMS etc....at least get something a little higher/stability etc you know. come on dude 785-790...so close...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I thought it seemed odd. Please do let us know whats up when you figure it out since I'd like to avoid it in the future


i figured it out, it was my digi settings i forgot to change them









new run


----------



## miklkit

@Gertruude Here is a run I just did. It was over before the fans even got up to speed.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Fans won't help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Fact. Cssorkinman knows what he is talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. he does...I hit a hell of hard wall/temps just literal hell wow....I was wrong,
> plus what agent smith said about vrms/phases etc. it's just not going to happen....
> 
> I apologize kinda being a dick/ignorant I know.
> 
> more/better fans could help me though because I mean everything is cooking in there socket/NB/VRMS etc....at least get something a little higher/stability etc you know. come on dude 785-790...so close...
Click to expand...

You need fans here:


And here


Those will help a bit. But ultimately that H60 has got to go.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i figured it out, it was my digi settings i forgot to change them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new run


Thats what I am getting at the same clocks


----------



## Alastair

And now that RJ-Savage has realised his error. I can take my serious face off.







I still need to lap my chip and make her SHINE!







Maybe I can get those last 50MHz!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i figured it out, it was my digi settings i forgot to change them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I am getting at the same clocks
Click to expand...

I am but a few points behind with 4.95GHz!


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i figured it out, it was my digi settings i forgot to change them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good to know thanks for the quick reply.

Speaking of settings I just went and checked to see what all of mine currently are before I start tweaking this evening.

*CPU Ratio* - 22.5
*Turbo Core* - Disabled
*CPU Bus Frequency* - 200
*PCIe Frequency* - Auto
*Memory Frequency* - DDR3 1866 MHz
*CPU/NB Frequency* - 2200 MHz
*HT Link Speed* - 2600 MHz
*CPU Spread Spectrum* - Disabled
*PCIe Spread Spectrum* - Disabled
*DRAM Timings are:* 9-10-9-28-37-2T

*CPU Voltage* - 1.4500
*CPU/NB Voltage* - 1.200
*DRAM Voltage* - 1.550
*All other Voltage* - Auto

*Digi + Power Control Settings:*

*CPU LLC* - Ultra High
*CPU/NB LLC* - High
*CPU Current Capability* - 130%
*CPU/NB Current Capability* - 130%
*CPU Power Phase Control* - Extreme
*CPU Voltage Frequency* - Auto
*CPU Power Duty Control* - T. Probe
*CPU Power Response Control* - Ultra Fast
*CPU/NB Power Response Control* - Ultra fast
*CPU Power Thermal Control* - 130
*DRAM Current Capability* - 100%
*DRAM Voltage Frequency* - 300
*DRAM Power Phase Control* - Optimized

Now that I've got fans rigged on my VRMs and my rear socket is there anything in particular that I should change to optimize stability?


----------



## Pirh

Hello Everybody.

I'm new here and (ofcourse) i'm having problems overclocking my 8350 cpu

My best is at 4540 (227 x 20) mhz, and I don't know how to proceed. these are my current settings (and are at 225 frequency at which i'm currently running).






I did only frequency overclocking since i dont see much point in just raising the multiplier. if somebody can't correct me on that i'm totally open to it.

Also i would like to ask regarding voltages. At stock speed speed the voltage is 1,275 which is extremely low in my opinion as i'm seeing overclock where voltages are around 1,45. Is there any benefit with having such a low voltage?

thanks


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Good to know thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Speaking of settings I just went and checked to see what all of mine currently are before I start tweaking this evening.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Ratio* - 22.5
> *Turbo Core* - Disabled
> *CPU Bus Frequency* - 200
> *PCIe Frequency* - Auto
> *Memory Frequency* - DDR3 1866 MHz
> *CPU/NB Frequency* - 2200 MHz
> *HT Link Speed* - 2600 MHz
> *CPU Spread Spectrum* - Disabled
> *PCIe Spread Spectrum* - Disabled
> *DRAM Timings are:* 9-10-9-28-37-2T
> 
> *CPU Voltage* - 1.4500
> *CPU/NB Voltage* - 1.200
> *DRAM Voltage* - 1.550
> *All other Voltage* - Auto
> 
> *Digi + Power Control Settings:*
> 
> *CPU LLC* - Ultra High
> *CPU/NB LLC* - High
> *CPU Current Capability* - 130%
> *CPU/NB Current Capability* - 130%
> *CPU Power Phase Control* - Extreme
> *CPU Voltage Frequency* - Auto
> *CPU Power Duty Control* - T. Probe
> *CPU Power Response Control* - Ultra Fast
> *CPU/NB Power Response Control* - Ultra fast
> *CPU Power Thermal Control* - 130
> *DRAM Current Capability* - 100%
> *DRAM Voltage Frequency* - 300
> *DRAM Power Phase Control* - Optimized
> 
> Now that I've got fans rigged on my VRMs and my rear socket is there anything in particular that I should change to optimize stability?


i think u got some digi settings a bit high for 4.5ghz....im on a 8370 but u can adjust some settings if not stable


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> CnQ on haha..I did even better of course, when I turned that off/rest of P states.


Cine bench will only show your skill at tuning your system, you can validate at 5.3 ( I know because I have done it, but it's not stable, I run Aida stress test for a couple of hours to test if stable but if you want to use cinebench then you use it to test your fine tuning on your ram and voltages and not stability.



Try and raise your score by tightening your ram and tuning your overclock, but remember that you need to stress test your overclock for stability.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I'm new here and (ofcourse) i'm having problems overclocking my 8350 cpu
> 
> My best is at 4540 (227 x 20) mhz, and I don't know how to proceed. these are my current settings (and are at 225 frequency at which i'm currently running).
> 
> I did only frequency overclocking since i dont see much point in just raising the multiplier. if somebody can't correct me on that i'm totally open to it.
> 
> Also i would like to ask regarding voltages. At stock speed speed the voltage is 1,275 which is extremely low in my opinion as i'm seeing overclock where voltages are around 1,45. Is there any benefit with having such a low voltage?
> 
> thanks


The extreme 3 is an ok board ( I have one), but it's not going to safely push an 8 core very much further than you are right now . What cooler are you using? What psu?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i think u got some digi settings a bit high for 4.5ghz....im on a 8370 but u can adjust some settings if not stable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've left my CPU LLC on Ultra high since that's the lowest setting which maintains or exceeds my set BIOS voltage (1.45v in BIOS is 1.464v under load). Do you think I'd be better off using a lower LLC and setting a higher CPU voltage to compensate?

My voltage seems kind of high for 4.5GHz but it's the lowest that will pass IBT on Very high. As for setting some of the other stuff higher I figured since I'm trying to achieve a 5.0GHz final clock speed that it would be better to set most things higher and work my voltages/multiplier from there.

I've done some reading and my PSU has quite a bit of ripple and the voltage regulation isn't anything to write home about and perhaps that is one of the reasons why I end up with such a high voltage to achieve stability..This is where I gleaned that info from *here*

edit: Just checked to see how old my 8350 is..I bought it in Feb of 2013 so that's what..4 months after release? Could be why it doesn't clock as well as some of your newer chips but this is purely speculation. Can't check batch number since I lapped it and I forgot to record it before hand x_X


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And now that RJ-Savage has realised his error. I can take my serious face off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to lap my chip and make her SHINE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can get those last 50MHz!


dude it sucks man haha....like damn you know...so close but no Cigar xD

just want pass CB even if I did like that it's not stable no way haha

added a fan in there haha


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> dude it sucks man haha....like damn you know...so close but no Cigar xD


Get a h100i and use the h60 on your graphics card.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=107138


----------



## russik

I read first post and it said

Overclocking Information

General Information:

- *70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.*
- 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
- Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
- Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.

Isnt maximum core temp 63c? And what is max safe VRM temp?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> I read first post and it said
> 
> Overclocking Information
> 
> General Information:
> 
> - *70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.*
> - 1.55v is the maximum recommended voltage.
> - Stock HyperTransport speed is 2600Mhz.
> - Stock NorthBridge speed is 2200Mhz.
> 
> Isnt maximum core temp 63c and 70c is socket max? And what is max safe VRM temp?


Nope it is 70C. Download AMD Overdrive and check for yourself if you would like!







VRM's as far as I am aware range from I think 95 through to 115C? But I stand to be corrected on that.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I've left my CPU LLC on Ultra high since that's the lowest setting which maintains or exceeds my set BIOS voltage (1.45v in BIOS is 1.464v under load). Do you think I'd be better off using a lower LLC and setting a higher CPU voltage to compensate?
> 
> My voltage seems kind of high for 4.5GHz but it's the lowest that will pass IBT on Very high. As for setting some of the other stuff higher I figured since I'm trying to achieve a 5.0GHz final clock speed that it would be better to set most things higher and work my voltages/multiplier from there.
> 
> I've done some reading and my PSU has quite a bit of ripple and the voltage regulation isn't anything to write home about and perhaps that is one of the reasons why I end up with such a high voltage to achieve stability..This is where I gleaned that info from *here*
> 
> edit: Just checked to see how old my 8350 is..I bought it in Feb of 2013 so that's what..4 months after release? Could be why it doesn't clock as well as some of your newer chips but this is purely speculation. Can't check batch number since I lapped it and I forgot to record it before hand x_X


I bought my 8350 in January 2013 and it is batch 1244 PGT. It is a good 200mhz slower than my 8370 and I couldn't get it much over 4.8 ghz.


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nope it is 70C. Download AMD Overdrive and check for yourself if you would like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRM's as far as I am aware range from I think 95 through to 115C? But I stand to be corrected on that.


Thanks for info I tought socket max is 70c and core 63c. And that VRM temp news are good. Because i got about 75-80c 4.7ghz max load so its good.
repped.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i figured it out, it was my digi settings i forgot to change them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new run


Gerty ...

I quite forgot that you're back on Big air...how's it going... Must seem strange after a water loop ?

Put a picture on of your rig, I'm interested how it looks.. Mike


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Get a h100i and use the h60 on your graphics card.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=107138


Yeah I should xD


----------



## Streetdragon

I just wanna ask, if this is a "ok" scroe for the clock^^ My Ram runs at ~1600Mhz and CL9.. so not the fastest(8gig)

Every Mhz more wont get stable.. even with much more voltage. Testet it now for some weeks in my free time, but it wont go IBT stable at 4,9 or 5,0


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna ask, if this is a "ok" scroe for the clock^^ My Ram runs at ~1600Mhz and CL9.. so not the fastest(8gig)
> 
> Every Mhz more wont get stable.. even with much more voltage. Testet it now for some weeks in my free time, but it wont go IBT stable at 4,9 or 5,0


That's a good score at that speed, can you get anymore out of your ram?


----------



## Streetdragon

It is already overclocked form 1333. I never testet to get much more out of it. It is "F3-10666CL9" from G-Skill


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've left my CPU LLC on Ultra high since that's the lowest setting which maintains or exceeds my set BIOS voltage (1.45v in BIOS is 1.464v under load). Do you think I'd be better off using a lower LLC and setting a higher CPU voltage to compensate?
> 
> My voltage seems kind of high for 4.5GHz but it's the lowest that will pass IBT on Very high. As for setting some of the other stuff higher I figured since I'm trying to achieve a 5.0GHz final clock speed that it would be better to set most things higher and work my voltages/multiplier from there.
> 
> I've done some reading and my PSU has quite a bit of ripple and the voltage regulation isn't anything to write home about and perhaps that is one of the reasons why I end up with such a high voltage to achieve stability..This is where I gleaned that info from *here*
> 
> edit: Just checked to see how old my 8350 is..I bought it in Feb of 2013 so that's what..4 months after release? Could be why it doesn't clock as well as some of your newer chips but this is purely speculation. Can't check batch number since I lapped it and I forgot to record it before hand x_X


my old 8350 is same as yours vcore wise....dont sweat ibt too much it always takes a crap load more to get it stable......i prefer a custom prime run any day of the week

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Gerty ...
> 
> I quite forgot that you're back on Big air...how's it going... Must seem strange after a water loop ?
> 
> Put a picture on of your rig, I'm interested how it looks.. Mike


missing watercooling if im honest cant compete any more lol but glad i got this D15, cant find the camera to take a pic, illl look tomorrow


----------



## faket15

I'm only a lurker here but as everyone is posting Cinebench scores, I will also post mine. I also need to preach to the choir and say that getting a good CB score is much easier than a stable overclock. I can't reach 4.9 Prime/IBT stable and even with 4.8 my temps are too high for my taste.

.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faket15*
> 
> I'm only a lurker here but as everyone is posting Cinebench scores, I will also post mine. I also need to preach to the choir and say that getting a good CB score is much easier than a stable overclock. I can't reach 4.9 Prime/IBT stable and even with 4.8 my temps are too high for my taste
> .


Most of us here overclock for fun or to teach ourselves how systems work, a few of the guys actually use their 5.0 over clocks to do work. I'm one of the first lot, I overclock to teach me what works or doesn't work, and it's fun!

But I don't use a high overclock 24/7...( although I should do it so I can join the new club). I use a standard setting but undervolted.

Why because I only game occasionally , I don't compile video, my photoshop editing is via my ramdisk and fast enough and all my Adobe work seems fine at a normal clock, but if I'm bored and fancy some fun I'll hit the bios and push my clock or ram till I break something....I'm on my 4th cheapo power supply, my local shop CCL now don't even ask me what's wrong, they just give me another one...


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Issavage hacked? I know they've status quo awhile however never have I seen such dumbfounded-ness out of me to date. Good god Alastair went off like an artillery round.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faket15*
> 
> I'm only a lurker here but as everyone is posting Cinebench scores, I will also post mine. I also need to preach to the choir and say that getting a good CB score is much easier than a stable overclock. I can't reach 4.9 Prime/IBT stable and even with 4.8 my temps are too high for my taste.
> 
> .


Could you post your temps with HWiNFO64? Would be nice to see what they are...

What is your cooling system? Blah Blah Blah

You have a higher score than my 8350 on a CVF-Z @ 5GHz+, I have one score at 800 even...

You can check out my sig rig - Watson II...

Could you also fill out Rig Builder so's everybody can see your specs?

Oh yea, Welcome to OCN!







about time you stopped lurking







and join the insanity!









Mike


----------



## mus1mus

Suddenly, people went mad with CB! hmmm








And because of the timezone diff, and work schedule, I can't join the parrrtaaaay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> You really don't believe me? I'm telling you dude...I passed a 5ghz 1.54v Cinebench on it here...So in a way that is pretty dang stable to even do that and it hit 54c...Prime still gives me a bit of trouble but that's expected...
> No bull**** it runs it...
> 
> I lapped this 8320 and the H60 is in push/pull intaking 2 fans...It works.


NOPE. kinda late dude. But just for a perspective, I can finish CB and post a decent score at 5.25GHz with voltages from a stable 4.9GHz. That isn't close to being stable. Not even 5.0 is stable.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Most of us here overclock for fun or to teach ourselves how systems work, a few of the guys actually use their 5.0 over clocks to do work. I'm one of the first lot, I overclock to teach me what works or doesn't work, and it's fun!
> 
> But I don't use a high overclock 24/7...( *although I should do it so I can join the new club)*. I use a standard setting but undervolted.
> 
> Why because I only game occasionally , I don't compile video, my photoshop editing is via my ramdisk and fast enough and all my Adobe work seems fine at a normal clock, but if I'm bored and fancy some fun I'll hit the bios and push my clock or ram till I break something....I'm on my 4th cheapo power supply, my local shop CCL now don't even ask me what's wrong, they just give me another one...


you should join.... we don't actually come to your house to make sure you are constantly running at 5ghz +.... well not often... ok.. maybe once a week...day.... whatever... but anyway, you should join.


----------



## hurricane28

My Cinebench R15 score. Bit disappointed tho lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My Cinebench R15 score. Bit disappointed tho lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey buddy. What power saving feature is ON on your set-up?

Weird. Your multi stays at 24X but your FSB went down to 26.7!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey buddy. What power saving feature is ON on your set-up?
> 
> Weird. Your multi stays at 24X but your FSB went down to 26.7!


Hey dude, there is no power saving feature turned on in my bios.

Yeah i noticed that too, It shows that my NB and HT is running 347.5 as well at minimum. I don't know if actually is HWINFO64 or the motherboard that is causing these weird readings.


----------



## faket15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Could you post your temps with HWiNFO64? Would be nice to see what they are...
> 
> What is your cooling system? Blah Blah Blah
> 
> You have a higher score than my 8350 on a CVF-Z @ 5GHz+, I have one score at 800 even...
> 
> You can check out my sig rig - Watson II...
> 
> Could you also fill out Rig Builder so's everybody can see your specs?
> 
> Oh yea, Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about time you stopped lurking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and join the insanity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


My cooling system isn't anything special, only a Corsair H100i and fans on the VRMs and the back of the socket as usual. The mobo is a Saberkitty and the case is a Corsair 500R. To get this CB score I needed a 25x multi with 202 FSB, 1.44375 vCore and Extreme LLC. I didn't measure the temperature, but I know from experience with my chip that it was in the 75-80C range. This run was only possible because the ambient temperature was 22C instead of the high twenties to low thirties that are common where I live. Without help from the ambient temp I need to run with at least 50 MHz less and can only reach 805 points or so.


----------



## KingTang

Anyone pull higher then 4.6 on a sabertooth 990fx that was stable????


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Good to know thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Speaking of settings I just went and checked to see what all of mine currently are before I start tweaking this evening.
> 
> *CPU Ratio* - 22.5
> *Turbo Core* - Disabled
> *CPU Bus Frequency* - 200
> *PCIe Frequency* - Auto
> *Memory Frequency* - DDR3 1866 MHz
> *CPU/NB Frequency* - 2200 MHz
> *HT Link Speed* - 2600 MHz
> *CPU Spread Spectrum* - Disabled
> *PCIe Spread Spectrum* - Disabled
> *DRAM Timings are:* 9-10-9-28-37-2T
> 
> *CPU Voltage* - 1.4500
> *CPU/NB Voltage* - 1.200
> *DRAM Voltage* - 1.550
> *All other Voltage* - Auto
> 
> *Digi + Power Control Settings:*
> 
> *CPU LLC* - Ultra High
> *CPU/NB LLC* - High
> *CPU Current Capability* - 130%
> *CPU/NB Current Capability* - 130%
> *CPU Power Phase Control* - Extreme
> *CPU Voltage Frequency* - Auto
> *CPU Power Duty Control* - T. Probe
> *CPU Power Response Control* - Ultra Fast
> *CPU/NB Power Response Control* - Ultra fast
> *CPU Power Thermal Control* - 130
> *DRAM Current Capability* - 100%
> *DRAM Voltage Frequency* - 300
> *DRAM Power Phase Control* - Optimized
> 
> Now that I've got fans rigged on my VRMs and my rear socket is there anything in particular that I should change to optimize stability?


Your voltage looks a bit high for 4.4 GHz. I'd say 1.3ish would be good enough if you leave LLC at ultra high. It will lower your temps considerably.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dude, there is no power saving feature turned on in my bios.
> 
> Yeah i noticed that too, It shows that my NB and HT is running 347.5 as well at minimum. I don't know if actually is HWINFO64 or the motherboard that is causing these weird readings.


Can you try running it with AIDA Stability Test on the background for Monitoring?

Use the Clocks tab. I find it more helpful to see a histogram rather Min/Max/Average values on HWINFO unless you double click an Item which uses more resources.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTang*
> 
> Anyone pull higher then 4.6 on a sabertooth 990fx that was stable????


See the above. ^

I have it for a while. It's a very strong board OC-wise. Had my pig up to 4.8GHz at 1.6 Volts! It should handle very well.


----------



## KingTang

Lucky I'm stuck at 4.6


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you try running it with AIDA Stability Test on the background for Monitoring?
> 
> Use the Clocks tab. I find it more helpful to see a histogram rather Min/Max/Average values on HWINFO unless you double click an Item which uses more resources.
> See the above. ^
> 
> I have it for a while. It's a very strong board OC-wise. Had my pig up to 4.8GHz at 1.6 Volts! It should handle very well.


Maybe tomorrow, its getting late here.

I am pretty sure its HWINFO64 tho, but than again i have some problems with the EC sensor as well..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTang*
> 
> Lucky I'm stuck at 4.6


Rig builder + bios screen shots and i'm sure one of the knowledgeable regular can point you in the proper direction


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTang*
> 
> Lucky I'm stuck at 4.6


Luckier, you came to the right place! Update your rig builder or simply put, mention your cooling component and your PSU.

The gang will lead you to the right direction.









EDIT! NINJA'd by Flail the Schlamp!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe tomorrow, its getting late here.
> 
> I am pretty sure its HWINFO64 tho, but than again i have some problems with the EC sensor as well..


EC sensor is a PITA. Thus I simply use Aida 64.


----------



## Kalistoval

Just re overclocking my rig


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTang*
> 
> Lucky I'm stuck at 4.6










I'm stuck at 5.2 usable 5.4 max fun run... but I tend to stick at 5ghz cruising speed


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Your voltage looks a bit high for 4.4 GHz. I'd say 1.3ish would be good enough if you leave LLC at ultra high. It will lower your temps considerably.


Everyone says this but unfortunately 1.45v in BIOS (1.464v under load after LLC) is the minimum my chip needs to complete 10 passes of IBT AVX on Very High.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Looks like megaman was right in the drr3 2400 thing....

Im seeing the difference from 2133 now that I'm running crossfire. Anyone have Dirt Rally yet? Game runs so smooth, but hitting 4gb VRAM at 1080p ultra/max on everything (custom) settings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Luckier, you came to the right place! Update your rig builder or simply put, mention your cooling component and your PSU.
> 
> The gang will lead you to the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT! NINJA'd by Flail the Schlamp!
> EC sensor is a PITA. Thus I simply use Aida 64.


Well one of the reasons i bought this motherboard is because of the EC sensor because it monitors the vrms etc.

Its known that HWINFO64 has problems with this particular sensor but even on AIsuite 2 i have problems with the readings and my PC is acting weird is i enable this sensor.

Some claim to have no problems with it which i find kinda strange because this is my second board with this problem. The first one i had to bring back because my retail store said it was broken because of this issue but its kinda strange that this one is broken as well in a pretty short time.

Its only that particular sensor i have problems with, the rest is quite good to be honest.

I also like the new MSI 990FX board, maybe i give that a try when its coming out.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Looks like megaman was right in the drr3 2400 thing....
> 
> Im seeing the difference from 2133 now that I'm running crossfire. Anyone have Dirt Rally yet? Game runs so smooth, but hitting 4gb VRAM at 1080p ultra/max on everything (custom) settings.


I was having problems in "The Crew" in LA and NYC until I upgraded to 2400mhz ram... that and OC'd my cpu/nb a bit more...yes I'm running crossfire. Thinking of getting dirt rally... sounds like it has the same system hogging requirements as The Crew.... between the 2 7950's I have, it uses over 4gb vram at 1080p at max settings.... good looking game though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well one of the reasons i bought this motherboard is because of the EC sensor because it monitors the vrms etc.
> 
> Its known that HWINFO64 has problems with this particular sensor but even on AIsuite 2 i have problems with the readings and my PC is acting weird is i enable this sensor.
> 
> Some claim to have no problems with it which i find kinda strange because this is my second board with this problem. The first one i had to bring back because my retail store said it was broken because of this issue but its kinda strange that this one is broken as well in a pretty short time.
> 
> Its only that particular sensor i have problems with, the rest is quite good to be honest.
> 
> I also like the new MSI 990FX board, maybe i give that a try when its coming out.


Well, I think I got away with EC Sensor crap.

IIRC I got mine disabled and still show the VRM Temps.

One thing though, I bought the board for pure OC madness. If I can get mine fixed, EPS 12V pins, I'd turn it into a Watercooled bencher.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was having problems in "The Crew" in LA and NYC until I upgraded to 2400mhz ram... that and OC'd my cpu/nb a bit more...yes I'm running crossfire. Thinking of getting dirt rally... sounds like it has the same system hogging requirements as The Crew.... between the 2 7950's I have, it uses over 4gb vram at 1080p at max settings.... good looking game though.


How can you be using 4gb vram on 3gb cards? Will afterburner report the total buffer usage, even if it exceeds the actual vram capacity of the card? The overage is either swapping out of RAM or harddrive...


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Looks like megaman was right in the drr3 2400 thing....
> 
> Im seeing the difference from 2133 now that I'm running crossfire. Anyone have Dirt Rally yet? Game runs so smooth, but hitting 4gb VRAM at 1080p ultra/max on everything (custom) settings.


What memory timings you use now with 2400 and used with 2133?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just re overclocking my rig


GO home your dnk.. LOL go get them settings higher


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just re overclocking my rig


I have such an awful chip, it needs over 1.4 for 4.4


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> What memory timings you use now with 2400 and used with 2133?


I was at 10-11-10-31-41 1T with 2133...
I am testing 11-12-12-35-46 1T right now just to be generous and make sure it would work. I am pretty sure I have a good bit of tightening to do from here. I am hoping for 11-12-11-32-43 or better when I'm done. Even with things this loose it showed a performance increase in the average and max FPS. I am hoping the tighter timings will give me a few FPS down in the bottom too.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nope it is 70C. Download AMD Overdrive and check for yourself if you would like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VRM's as far as I am aware range from I think 95 through to 115C? But I stand to be corrected on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for info I tought socket max is 70c and core 63c. And that VRM temp news are good. Because i got about 75-80c 4.7ghz max load so its good.
> repped.
Click to expand...

socket temperature is motherboard dependant. But it generally ranges from about 65C - 75C. I would put a fan on those VRM's if they are reaching 80. Just cause they might be able to handle 90's doesn't mean the BIOS will let them get that hot. The BIOS could very well throttle them before they get that hot.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Issavage hacked? I know they've status quo awhile however never have I seen such dumbfounded-ness out of me to date. Good god Alastair went off like an artillery round.


I didn't go off like Artillery. I went full nuke. But I'm fine again. The thing is I wouldn't normally go super sayian on people off the bat like that. However RJ had originally stated that basically all the veterans around here that know what they were doing were all talking a load of hogswallop and we didn't know how to overlook the chips we had owned for three years. Cssorkinman had remained patient for long enough so I decided to roll out the big guns. But now we are all good again and now we are helping him to hopefully get that big Five.0 stable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was having problems in "The Crew" in LA and NYC until I upgraded to 2400mhz ram... that and OC'd my cpu/nb a bit more...yes I'm running crossfire. Thinking of getting dirt rally... sounds like it has the same system hogging requirements as The Crew.... between the 2 7950's I have, it uses over 4gb vram at 1080p at max settings.... good looking game though.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be using 4gb vram on 3gb cards? Will afterburner report the total buffer usage, even if it exceeds the actual vram capacity of the card? The overage is either swapping out of RAM or harddrive...
Click to expand...

With crossfire you have to divide ram by the number of cards you have ( 4gb with 2 cards is 2gb, 4gb with 4 cards is 1gb )


----------



## Pirh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The extreme 3 is an ok board ( I have one), but it's not going to safely push an 8 core very much further than you are right now . What cooler are you using? What psu?


Thanks for reply. Im using 1250w chieftec psu and have Evo 212.is psu a problem?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> That's a good score at that speed, can you get anymore out of your ram?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I was at 10-11-10-31-41 1T with 2133...
> I am testing 11-12-12-35-46 1T right now just to be generous and make sure it would work. I am pretty sure I have a good bit of tightening to do from here. I am hoping for 11-12-11-32-43 or better when I'm done. Even with things this loose it showed a performance increase in the average and max FPS. I am hoping the tighter timings will give me a few FPS down in the bottom too.


With 2133 that loose? intresting thought about trying some different timings.

I strapped a 90mm fan to the h60s hoses blowing right at the socket/vrm area...it's not enough I know...cooling off NB though.

still not quite mounting right, it's better than it was though...need to lap again, see what happens with a good pass of some 1000-1500 grit.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well one of the reasons i bought this motherboard is because of the EC sensor because it monitors the vrms etc.
> 
> Its known that HWINFO64 has problems with this particular sensor but even on AIsuite 2 i have problems with the readings and my PC is acting weird is i enable this sensor.
> 
> Some claim to have no problems with it which i find kinda strange because this is my second board with this problem. The first one i had to bring back because my retail store said it was broken because of this issue but its kinda strange that this one is broken as well in a pretty short time.
> 
> Its only that particular sensor i have problems with, the rest is quite good to be honest.
> 
> I also like the new MSI 990FX board, maybe i give that a try when its coming out.


I won't run AI suite anymore , I have it installed buT I never run it, I got fed up with false warnings that my voltage was 5v instead of 12 etc.
I also stopped using HWINFO64 as it also reported wrongly, now I use AIDA as it allows me to stress test as well as giving me system and temp/sensor readings that are correct. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> With 2133 that loose? intresting thought about trying some different timings.
> 
> I strapped a 90mm fan to the h60s hoses blowing right at the socket/vrm area...it's not enough I know...cooling off NB though.
> 
> still not quite mounting right, it's better than it was though...need to lap again, see what happens with a good pass of some 1000-1500 grit.


I have a similar system, but with a H80i, you will need to cool the VRMs,


As you see I've got two 50mm fans on mine, as well as a fan on my northbridge. It's worth doing so have a go, even if it's only a 40mm fan it will make a difference.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I have a similar system, but with a H80i, you will need to cool the VRMs,
> 
> 
> As you see I've got two 50mm fans on mine, as well as a fan on my northbridge. It's worth doing so have a go, even if it's only a 40mm fan it will make a difference.


yeah need to put some small ones on it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> With crossfire you have to divide ram by the number of cards you have ( 4gb with 2 cards is 2gb, 4gb with 4 cards is 1gb )


Wait.... I'm confused.... Are you saying divide the total amount of vram? I have 2 cards with 4gb each, but i can only use 4gb total since it mirrorsthe frame buffer. Only time i get 8gb is in mantle


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> How can you be using 4gb vram on 3gb cards? Will afterburner report the total buffer usage, even if it exceeds the actual vram capacity of the card? The overage is either swapping out of RAM or harddrive...


between the two cards not on one lol

edit: I just finished reading the thread... mega is right... mine divides the vram usage between the two cards... each one was using about 2.1-2.3 GB of vram in The Crew....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> With crossfire you have to divide ram by the number of cards you have ( 4gb with 2 cards is 2gb, 4gb with 4 cards is 1gb )
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.... I'm confused.... Are you saying divide the total amount of vram? I have 2 cards with 4gb each, but i can only use 4gb total since it mirrorsthe frame buffer. Only time i get 8gb is in mantle
Click to expand...

2x 4GB = 8GB

Divide your usage by the amount of cards you have so you divide usage by 2.

so if Afterburner (or whichever program you are using) show you as using 6GB of vram in reality you are using 3GB.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2x 4GB = 8GB
> 
> Divide your usage by the amount of cards you have so you divide usage by 2.
> 
> so if Afterburner (or whichever program you are using) show you as using 6GB of vram in reality you are using 3GB.


exactly.... although... for some dumb reason... now since the last update on The Crew, it isn't using as much vram... I'll check my settings later, but now it was using 3.4gb max.... hmmm


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Ohhhhh, for usage we divide..... Gotcha!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The extreme 3 is an ok board ( I have one), but it's not going to safely push an 8 core very much further than you are right now . What cooler are you using? What psu?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply. Im using 1250w chieftec psu and have Evo 212.is psu a problem?
Click to expand...

Just my opinion, but I think you are at the limit of what your motherboard and cooling can deliver. I don't think you will go much further without upgrading them both. Even where you currently are is a pretty good load for that motherboard, make sure you have good airflow over the VRMS etc.
The power supply is actually made by Channel Well and should be of very good quality.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just my opinion, but I think you are at the limit of what your motherboard and cooling can deliver. I don't think you will go much further without upgrading them both. Even where you currently are is a pretty good load for that motherboard, make sure you have good airflow over the VRMS etc.
> The power supply is actually made by Channel Well and should be of very good quality.


I'll pass on Channel Well...Yeah CXs dieing left and right.... while this HEC unit has been rocking for almost a year now and still strong xD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just my opinion, but I think you are at the limit of what your motherboard and cooling can deliver. I don't think you will go much further without upgrading them both. Even where you currently are is a pretty good load for that motherboard, make sure you have good airflow over the VRMS etc.
> The power supply is actually made by Channel Well and should be of very good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass on Channel Well...Yeah CXs dieing left and right.... while this unit has been rocking for almost a year now and still strong xD
Click to expand...

That particular unit can deliver more power than it's rated at and do so @ over 90% efficiency.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That particular unit can deliver more power than it's rated at and do so @ over 90% efficiency.


Well yeah I'm sure that Unit is a lot nicer, I would hope.


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> socket temperature is motherboard dependant. But it generally ranges from about 65C - 75C. I would put a fan on those VRM's if they are reaching 80. Just cause they might be able to handle 90's doesn't mean the BIOS will let them get that hot. The BIOS could very well throttle them before they get that hot.


That fan thing didnt worked with my computer. Temps was same even if fan spinned 5000rpm

So max socket and core temps are 70c and vrm is good to hold at 75c max?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That particular unit can deliver more power than it's rated at and do so @ over 90% efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah I'm sure that Unit is a lot nicer, I would hope.
Click to expand...

Yes, some models ( not sure if all of them are) of the corsair CX are also made by Channel Well, but I believe the cx or vs are the cheapest models offered by Corsair, with an 80 plus bronze rating.
The Chieftec he was referencing is an 80 plus gold rated psu that I believe may be the top offering the company sells.


----------



## greg1313

for multiplier oc need to raise up nb core or nb voltage for stability when vcore doent help?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> That fan thing didnt worked with my computer. Temps was same even if fan spinned 5000rpm
> 
> So max socket and core temps are 70c and vrm is good to hold at 75c max?


What motherboard is it. Can you fill in your rig builder for us?


----------



## Pirh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, some models ( not sure if all of them are) of the corsair CX are also made by Channel Well, but I believe the cx or vs are the cheapest models offered by Corsair, with an 80 plus bronze rating.
> The Chieftec he was referencing is an 80 plus gold rated psu that I believe may be the top offering the company sells.


Thanks for the info guys. Yeah, i thought that psu should be ok. Looks like the end of the road for me. Its not bad, but i saw a lot higher OC's on this page so i thought there was something more i could do. I feel like i've got the bug and be upgrading hardware for more oc's









Can I just ask, Is there any point in trying to raising the multiplyer versus just upping the frequency (or can sombody link me, because im sure this has been discussed before)?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> Thanks for the info guys. Yeah, i thought that psu should be ok. Looks like the end of the road for me. Its not bad, but i saw a lot higher OC's on this page so i thought there was something more i could do. I feel like i've got the bug and be upgrading hardware for more oc's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just ask, Is there any point in trying to raising the multiplyer versus just upping the frequency (or can sombody link me, because im sure this has been discussed before)?


you can try read through this guide HELP

its very good and explains alot


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, some models ( not sure if all of them are) of the corsair CX are also made by Channel Well, but I believe the cx or vs are the cheapest models offered by Corsair, with an 80 plus bronze rating.
> The Chieftec he was referencing is an 80 plus gold rated psu that I believe may be the top offering the company sells.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info guys. Yeah, i thought that psu should be ok. Looks like the end of the road for me. Its not bad, but i saw a lot higher OC's on this page so i thought there was something more i could do. I feel like i've got the bug and be upgrading hardware for more oc's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just ask, Is there any point in trying to raising the multiplyer versus just upping the frequency (or can sombody link me, because im sure this has been discussed before)?
Click to expand...

You may be able to go further using the multiplier because fsb clocking isn't really a strength of that particular board based on my experience. However, if you place a load on it at speeds/voltages above where you are now, I think bad things will happen. The motherboard you have is a 4+1 phase design, which is fine for pushing lesser chips, but the Vishera is very demanding as far as power delivery is concerned.

My 990 extreme 3 tends to be very heavy handed with any level of llc enable and it tried to kill a very good chip I have while under a load. Fortunately, i was watching temps/voltages at the time and shut it down .


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> That fan thing didnt worked with my computer. Temps was same even if fan spinned 5000rpm
> 
> So max socket and core temps are 70c and vrm is good to hold at 75c max?


if temps didn't change try putting a fan behind the socket. you might have fine airflow over the vrms, the only other place you might get some temp relief would be behind the socket. if that doesn't work then your issue is your cpu cooler isn't effective enough


----------



## russik

I tried play gta5 and VRM temps had still 63c and didnt lowered at all.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> I tried play gta5 and VRM temps had still 63c and didnt lowered at all.


Please fill in your rig builder so we can advise you, from the shape of the VRM cooler it seèms to be a gigabyte board, is it the GA 78lmt-usb3 rev. 5.0. I have experience with that board.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You may be able to go further using the multiplier because fsb clocking isn't really a strength of that particular board based on my experience. However, if you place a load on it at speeds/voltages above where you are now, I think bad things will happen. The motherboard you have is a 4+1 phase design, which is fine for pushing lesser chips, but the Vishera is very demanding as far as power delivery is concerned.
> 
> My 990 extreme 3 tends to be very heavy handed with any level of llc enable and it tried to kill a very good chip I have while under a load. Fortunately, i was watching temps/voltages at the time and shut it down .


990FX extreme 3 should be burned ritually. That is terrible board.

OC on that horror board is similar to watch dreams of tired accountant.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 990 extreme 3 tends to be very heavy handed with any level of llc enable and it tried to kill a very good chip I have while under a load. Fortunately, i was watching temps/voltages at the time and shut it down .


This seems the custom theme on the first generation Asrock AM3+ boards. LLC which is "all or nothing". In the 970 extreme3, fortunately they have a warning in the BIOS, which says "For AM3 set enabled, for AM3+ disabled". Out of curiocity, when i was trying to UNDERvolt, i put the LLC to enabled and while i had set voltage below 1.3v it shot up to 1.45v. That was the highest voltage i had ever subjected a CPU at until that point and it happened by accident.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb+*
> 990FX extreme 3 should be burned ritually. That is terrible board.
> 
> OC on that horror board is similar to watch dreams of tired accountant.


You should have seen overclocking 8320 on 970 extreme3... At 4Ghz, i hit 60-62C socket temp on Prime95. I dared not go further. On FX6300 (admittedly a very bad chip), i couldn't run stable at 4.3Ghz. Good looks, good features, perfectly fine to run undervolted, but for overclocking...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 990 extreme 3 tends to be very heavy handed with any level of llc enable and it tried to kill a very good chip I have while under a load. Fortunately, i was watching temps/voltages at the time and shut it down .
> 
> 
> 
> This seems the custom theme on the first generation Asrock AM3+ boards. LLC which is "all or nothing". In the 970 extreme3, fortunately they have a warning in the BIOS, which says "For AM3 set enabled, for AM3+ disabled". Out of curiocity, when i was trying to UNDERvolt, i put the LLC to enabled and while i had set voltage below 1.3v it shot up to 1.45v. That was the highest voltage i had ever subjected a CPU at until that point and it happened by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb+*
> 990FX extreme 3 should be burned ritually. That is terrible board.
> 
> OC on that horror board is similar to watch dreams of tired accountant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have seen overclocking 8320 on 970 extreme3... At 4Ghz, i hit 60-62C socket temp on Prime95. I dared not go further. On FX6300 (admittedly a very bad chip), i couldn't run stable at 4.3Ghz. Good looks, good features, perfectly fine to run undervolted, but for overclocking...
Click to expand...

It slammed 1.68 volts to my best 965 BE with a setting of 1.48 , I don't think I've ever been more annoyed with a motherboard. Fueled my disdain for LLC in general as well.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Please fill in your rig builder so we can advise you, from the shape of the VRM cooler it seèms to be a gigabyte board, is it the GA 78lmt-usb3 rev. 5.0. I have experience with that board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> I tried play gta5 and VRM temps had still 63c and didnt lowered at all.


http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It slammed 1.68 volts to my best 965 BE with a setting of 1.48 , I don't think I've ever been more annoyed with a motherboard. Fueled my disdain for LLC in general as well.


And the CPU lived?







Sounds like Asrock is a brand that Iwamotto Tetsu would like to play with.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It slammed 1.68 volts to my best 965 BE with a setting of 1.48 , I don't think I've ever been more annoyed with a motherboard. Fueled my disdain for LLC in general as well.
> 
> 
> 
> And the CPU lived?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Asrock is a brand that Iwamotto Tetsu would like to play with.
Click to expand...

Amazingly it survived - N620 cooling it at the time. That chip would prime at 4.2 ghz on stock voltage ( 1.38v) one of the best I've heard of. I later managed to hit 4.9ghz with it on cold water - I had a sceenshot , but the drive failed shortly thereafter and I lost any proof I could provide.


----------



## miklkit

Ok, I gotta question. I hve been trying to get this GD80/8370 stable at 5 ghz. It runs fine and does not overheat, but it not stable either. I can't give it any more vcore as it just BSODs when stressed, so I have been trying to sneak up on it with FSB. Too much voltage on things there gets a BSOD too, so I'm walking on a knife blade here.

Anyhoo, I have been bumping up the CPU-NB and HT Link together and it was getting better up to a point and then it seemed to start getting worse again. They are both about 1.3 volts and is it possible that too much voltage will cause less stability?


----------



## Mega Man

too much volts = more heat = unstable

so yes, i notice too much cpu/nb voltage causes poor performance and instability


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, I gotta question. I hve been trying to get this GD80/8370 stable at 5 ghz. It runs fine and does not overheat, but it not stable either. I can't give it any more vcore as it just BSODs when stressed, so I have been trying to sneak up on it with FSB. Too much voltage on things there gets a BSOD too, so I'm walking on a knife blade here.
> 
> Anyhoo, I have been bumping up the CPU-NB and HT Link together and it was getting better up to a point and then it seemed to start getting worse again. They are both about 1.3 volts and is it possible that too much voltage will cause less stability?


My GD - 80 rig is disassembled for the moment, the H-100 and video card for it are on loan to another rig or I'd tinker with it . By the look of things , you are adding just enough heat to destablize it.
Make sure you have phase management to the cpu and ram disabled.


----------



## miklkit

Yes the CPU is 2-3C warmer than before, but still under 62C when it spikes. It is just frustratingly close. The 8350 can take lots more voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes the CPU is 2-3C warmer than before, but still under 62C when it spikes. It is just frustratingly close. The 8350 can take lots more voltage.


That's all it takes - I've seen a 200 mhz gain with a 10C reduction in core temp on an 8 core Vishera.


----------



## miklkit

10C is a LOT!

I backed off the CPU-NB & HT link to 1.6 or so and started upping the NB and it is getting better. The GD80 can take the heat as so far the NB has not gone up 1C.


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's all it takes - I've seen a 200 mhz gain with a 10C reduction in core temp on an 8 core Vishera.


How?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's all it takes - I've seen a 200 mhz gain with a 10C reduction in core temp on an 8 core Vishera.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Means, if you are getting temps that are 10C away from your personal temp limit, you have enough headroom to add more Vcore that will also allow you to bump a multiplier or two.

I say personal temp limit as some base their temps off 70C on Cores limit with an updated AOD. Others choose to be safer with low 60s or even lower. Both should be ideal IMO.

I ran my previous chip to the limits of temps with no ill effects even when pushing it close to 80C. That pig needs 1.6ish Vcore for 4.8. The new 8320E need 1.53ish for 5.0 GHz. And I chose stay within 65C on this one.









Take my statement with a grain of salt.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's all it takes - I've seen a 200 mhz gain with a 10C reduction in core temp on an 8 core Vishera.
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Taking advantage of cooler ambient temperatures I was able to add 200 mhz of stable overclock for a particular benchmark when load temperatures were reduced by 10C.


----------



## RJ-Savage

I have Proved it/tried/tested..with no picking sides intended/unbiased opinion...

I'm breaking out going back to the R2gene/920 smoking at 4.2-4.4ghz....Like seriously for a lot of the stuff I do it STILL KILLS Piledriver I'm sorry. haha

I wish it wasn't so but it kinda is...unfortunately haha


----------



## miklkit

The ambients here don't vary much so that is not a factor. The only way I could see a 10C temperature drop is by building a complete other computer with lots of radiators and fans. For that much money I could buy a Titan and have better overall performance. As it is it was running at 56-57C with the odd spike to 62C.

Anyway I gave up on it and will have to get another Sabertooth to get back to 5 ghz, unless an updated GD80 comes along.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The ambients here don't vary much so that is not a factor. The only way I could see a 10C temperature drop is by building a complete other computer with lots of radiators and fans. For that much money I could buy a Titan and have better overall performance. As it is it was running at 56-57C with the odd spike to 62C.
> 
> Anyway I gave up on it and will have to get another Sabertooth to get back to 5 ghz, unless an updated GD80 comes along.


Ain't it that a GD80 runs things cooler by about 10C than most boards?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The ambients here don't vary much so that is not a factor. The only way I could see a 10C temperature drop is by building a complete other computer with lots of radiators and fans. For that much money I could buy a Titan and have better overall performance. As it is it was running at 56-57C with the odd spike to 62C.
> 
> Anyway I gave up on it and will have to get another Sabertooth to get back to 5 ghz, unless an updated GD80 comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it that a GD80 runs things cooler by about 10C than most boards?
Click to expand...

On the early 8 core Vishera's mine can run in the neighborhood of 10C cooler than my CHV-Z's do. On later chips, the difference doesn't seem to be as great.


----------



## RJ-Savage

And the fact pretty sure running the piss out of this 8320 damn near killing it with Voltage/heat etc...yes it has degraded....Yeah send me one of these new chips etc xD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The ambients here don't vary much so that is not a factor. The only way I could see a 10C temperature drop is by building a complete other computer with lots of radiators and fans. For that much money I could buy a Titan and have better overall performance. As it is it was running at 56-57C with the odd spike to 62C.
> 
> Anyway I gave up on it and will have to get another Sabertooth to get back to 5 ghz, unless an updated GD80 comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it that a GD80 runs things cooler by about 10C than most boards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the early 8 core Vishera's mine can run in the neighborhood of 10C cooler than my CHV-Z's do. On later chips, the difference doesn't seem to be as great.
Click to expand...

I could be corrected but I don't think the new ones are that different temp-wise. I ended up lapping the chip for temps to be on par with my old chip though. 1.535 to top 62C on 30 Ambient seems to be in the same ballpark of my older chip.

Heat spreader variance maybe?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> And the fact pretty sure running the piss out of this 8320 damn near killing it with Voltage/heat etc...yes it has degraded....Yeah send me one of these new chips etc xD


I did shoot for 80C Cores on my previous chip. I previously reported degradation but that turned out to be a placebo. It got affected much by the RAM kit I am running. Which I apparently knew when I run the new chip.

Have you ever top that? I mean no Cinebench temps too. IBT AVX MAX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The ambients here don't vary much so that is not a factor. The only way I could see a 10C temperature drop is by building a complete other computer with lots of radiators and fans. For that much money I could buy a Titan and have better overall performance. As it is it was running at 56-57C with the odd spike to 62C.
> 
> Anyway I gave up on it and will have to get another Sabertooth to get back to 5 ghz, unless an updated GD80 comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it that a GD80 runs things cooler by about 10C than most boards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the early 8 core Vishera's mine can run in the neighborhood of 10C cooler than my CHV-Z's do. On later chips, the difference doesn't seem to be as great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be corrected but I don't think the new ones are that different temp-wise. I ended up lapping the chip to be on par with my old chip though. 1.535 to top 62C on 30 Ambient seems to be in the same ballpark of my older chip.
> 
> Heat spreader variance maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> And the fact pretty sure running the piss out of this 8320 damn near killing it with Voltage/heat etc...yes it has degraded....Yeah send me one of these new chips etc xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did shoot for 80C Cores on my previous chip. I previously reported degradation but that turned out to be a placebo. It got affected much by the RAM kit I am running. Which I apparently knew when I run the new chip.
Click to expand...

Voltage applied difference in my case. The new chips take less voltage , but run hotter given the same voltage as the early ones. ( comparing 1235, 1312 batch 8350's to 1429 batch 8370 and 8370 e's .)


----------



## mus1mus

Found the same on my chip. Temps went berserk mode to 75C at 1.5 Volts! 75C requires 1.6 on my old chip. Maybe up to 8C ambiance temps diff. But that is absurdly hot!

After lapping the chip, temps can no longer top 60C at 1.5V . Of course that 15C can't surpass the heat that can be produced by a 100mV Vcore bump. But I might give it a try.

It will be a given though that the new chip will be hotter at same voltage levels given they can clock better. More Times Being ON = Hotter


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ain't it that a GD80 runs things cooler by about 10C than most boards?


All I can compare it to is a Sabertooth and clock for clock the GD80 needs more vcore but the CPU runs at about the same temps as the Sabertooth. What holds it back is it just will not take any more vcore after a certain point and BSODs

The other stuff runs a LOT cooler. The socket is 10-16C cooler and the VRMs are 40-50C cooler.

Here check it out. Same 8370, different coolers with the GD80 using the HE01 and the Sabertooth using the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme, everything else the same.


----------



## russik

What CPU fans you use and can you put your cpu fans @ 1400-1500RPM and cool your cpu overclock?


----------



## FlanK3r

2000 or more rpm at my side.Music is lauder


----------



## mus1mus

Unless you're into total silence and willing to sacrifice a few degrees / few hundred MHz OC, up to 2500 RPM is the highest I find acceptable. Going further on the speed will provide a few degrees better cooling but meh, loud.

Silence should mean half of that speed. Even less


----------



## Mega Man

or you could have more rad, like me


----------



## mus1mus

More rad doesn't guarantee cooler than cool temps though.

ROI will be upset somewhere.









And ROI is always KING!


----------



## miklkit

The fans on the HE01 max at just over 2000 rpm while the fans on the Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme max at just over 2600 rpm. But they both push 130 cfm installed, not free flow. Most air coolers push 70-90 cfm at 1200-1500 rpm.


----------



## Pirh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 990FX extreme 3 should be burned ritually. That is terrible board.
> 
> OC on that horror board is similar to watch dreams of tired accountant.


ok, so what should be a good board for oc?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> ok, so what should be a good board for oc?


get the

crosshairV formulaZ
990fx ud7 (gigabyte)

had good experience from both.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> ok, so what should be a good board for oc?


Saberkitty


----------



## miklkit

GD80!


----------



## Alastair

M5A99FX Pro is you are on a tight budget.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> ok, so what should be a good board for oc?


Crosshair V Formula / -Z
Sabertooth 990FX / R2.0
M5A99FX PRO R2.0 <> M5A99X EVO R2.0
M5A97 EVO R2.0
990FX-UD3 R4.0 / R4.1 <> 970A-UD3P

In that vertical order.
They are the only boards which can handle an overclocked FX-8K CPU properly.


----------



## hurricane28

I would lovet to see what board is better, the Sabertooth or the MSI GD80.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> More rad doesn't guarantee cooler than cool temps though.
> 
> ROI will be upset somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ROI is always KING!


Meh I'll argue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> ok, so what should be a good board for oc?
> 
> 
> 
> get the
> 
> crosshairV formulaZ
> 990fx ud7 (gigabyte)
> 
> had good experience from both.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pirh*
> 
> ok, so what should be a good board for oc?
> 
> 
> 
> Saberkitty
Click to expand...

These or the ud5/ud7.

Ud* rev3 or 4 have minor things to learn but you can and once you learn them ocing is easy


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would lovet to see what board is better, the Sabertooth or the MSI GD80.


I honestly believe the two boards are aimed at different market segments. For pure overclocks the Sabertooth wins, but for everyday use the GD80 is friendlier. That is my opinion. YMMV.

Pirh has an 8350 so here is what I managed with my 8350. This is a good comparison except that different CPU coolers are used. The GD80 has the Silver Arrow and the Sabertooth has the HE01.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, at some point, you will gain less and less by going for more and more rads.

Much like fan speed.

Another rad to shave 2C will mean pointless at the point where your T Delta is already low.


----------



## hurricane28

I think ambient is more important than rad space..

The higher the ambient the hotter components get, simple law of physics..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would lovet to see what board is better, the Sabertooth or the MSI GD80.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly believe the two boards are aimed at different market segments. For pure overclocks the Sabertooth wins, but for everyday use the GD80 is friendlier. That is my opinion. YMMV.
> 
> Pirh has an 8350 so here is what I managed with my 8350. This is a good comparison except that different CPU coolers are used. The GD80 has the Silver Arrow and the Sabertooth has the HE01.
Click to expand...

I get better validations with my GD 80 than my CHV-Z , also easier to overclock because of a better windows utility than Ai suite. I can't remember the last time my GD80 had a bsod during normal use , even when pushing 5 ghz on an h-100 for over a year, CnQ enabled. My CHV-Z's seem to have mystery bsod's even at settings that are IBT/prime stable during normal use.... frustrating. That said, prolonged stability tests aren't the GD-80's forte, the CHV-Z seems to have a 100 MHz or so lead on it in prime 95 or IBT AVX under custom water cooling.

If you were using LN2 the CHV-Z would most likely be a better choice , given lesser cooling , the GD-80 holds up pretty well against any AM3+ board, if the user knows how to get the most out of it.


----------



## miklkit

Ayup, the GD80 doesn't seem to mind being a little off and validates pretty well and does seem to not do quite as well as some others under full stress testing.

To me the utilities are the easiest and fastest to use making OCing fun. That's part of the friendly bit along with it being quieter because the fans aren't working as hard getting rid of all the excess motherboard heat.

I got my first BSOD in 2013 pushing 1.64v through the 8350. It didn't like that. Then the 9590 BSODed it, but the Sabertooth did too. There is something going on with this GD80/8370 combo as there are limits and if I go over them, BSOD. It is memory related but I have not found the key yet. It could be a weak IMC in the 8370 or a bad bios in the GD80 or...........


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, at some point, you will gain less and less by going for more and more rads.
> 
> Much like fan speed.
> 
> Another rad to shave 2C will mean pointless at the point where your T Delta is already low.


You were talking about silence. 2c can mean a bit to silence


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, at some point, you will gain less and less by going for more and more rads.
> 
> Much like fan speed.
> 
> Another rad to shave 2C will mean pointless at the point where your T Delta is already low.
> 
> 
> 
> You were talking about silence. 2c can mean a bit to silence
Click to expand...

Actually both temps and silence.

The real advantage of having more rads is the ability to run fans at much lower speeds. Temp-wise, it won't lower temps by much.


----------



## Mega Man

thats what i said


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So i put the FPS down and got Dirt Rally and a used logitech driving force gt wheel and pedals for $60, i spring modded the pedals for resistance, and....

I think I found my new hobby!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thats what i said










my bad!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So i put the FPS down and got Dirt Rally and a used logitech driving force gt wheel and pedals for $60, i spring modded the pedals for resistance, and....
> 
> I think I found my new hobby!


I really want a G27 setup but tbh i don't think id use it that much.

I mainly play FPS and RPG's although I do enjoy the odd racing game every so often.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So i put the FPS down and got Dirt Rally and a used logitech driving force gt wheel and pedals for $60, i spring modded the pedals for resistance, and....
> 
> I think I found my new hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a G27 setup but tbh i don't think id use it that much.
> 
> I mainly play FPS and RPG's although I do enjoy the odd racing game every so often.
Click to expand...

Lots of fun,
I've been playing driving sims since 1998, had a flight yolk with rudder pedals that I used for the original nascar game. I have the Logitech momo setup, it works pretty well actually, like Bilko, I think the g27 would be the bees knees.

I NEED to build a " cockpit/drivers seat" setup just for the sim games, we are a little tight on space atm, maybe when the kids go off to college







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So i put the FPS down and got Dirt Rally and a used logitech driving force gt wheel and pedals for $60, i spring modded the pedals for resistance, and....
> 
> I think I found my new hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a G27 setup but tbh i don't think id use it that much.
> 
> I mainly play FPS and RPG's although I do enjoy the odd racing game every so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of fun,
> I've been playing driving sims since 1998, had a flight yolk with rudder pedals that I used for the original nascar game. I have the Logitech momo setup, it works pretty well actually, like Bilko, I think the g27 would be the bees knees.
> 
> I NEED to build a " cockpit/drivers seat" setup just for the sim games, we are a little tight on space atm, maybe when the kids go off to college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah thats my biggest problem with having a wheel means id want a seat with small vibrating pads in it so you can really feel when the car is at its limit.

And all those things cost more money than my better half would let me spend









In other news...i have a new cooler, its one that you guys all love in here


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So i put the FPS down and got Dirt Rally and a used logitech driving force gt wheel and pedals for $60, i spring modded the pedals for resistance, and....
> 
> I think I found my new hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want a G27 setup but tbh i don't think id use it that much.
> 
> I mainly play FPS and RPG's although I do enjoy the odd racing game every so often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of fun,
> I've been playing driving sims since 1998, had a flight yolk with rudder pedals that I used for the original nascar game. I have the Logitech momo setup, it works pretty well actually, like Bilko, I think the g27 would be the bees knees.
> 
> I NEED to build a " cockpit/drivers seat" setup just for the sim games, we are a little tight on space atm, maybe when the kids go off to college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats my biggest problem with having a wheel means id want a seat with small vibrating pads in it so you can really feel when the car is at its limit.
> 
> And all those things cost more money than my better half would let me spend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...i have a new cooler, its one that you guys all love in here
Click to expand...

Rockin the 212?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yeah i will be pretty soon.

Picked up a Lian-Li T-60 cheap off Ebay so my 8350+CVF can go on it and tbh i wanted to give the 212 a go for myself.

Im curious if it can handle my 9590 at stock as well but thats a rainy day project


----------



## mus1mus

Ohhh Please noooooo.

Not again!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

lol....

Don't worry, the water loop isnt getting replaced, this is more to satisfy my own curiosity


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> lol....
> 
> Don't worry, the water loop isnt getting replaced, this is more to satisfy my own curiosity


And what did curiosity do......Meowwwww.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> lol....
> 
> Don't worry, the water loop isnt getting replaced, this is more to satisfy my own curiosity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what did curiosity do......Meowwwww.
Click to expand...

Just you wait till i get my 5 gigglehurtz.......maybe..........probably not........yeah


----------



## gordesky1

So i think i have a problem now... while everything was ok and always passing the 10 tests avx on normal at 5ghz every time i did it after i used F3ERS 2 ASH3S settings, Now all it does is freeze on test 2 no matter what i do like it used to do with test 7 but now its test 2.

This seemed to all happen after i switch cases from had 922 to the thermaltake core x9, After i switch i had bad temp problems which would shoot my cores up to 80c and socket up to 70 even tho i had all the same fans i had before..

After i changed the top to exhaust 9 fans and put a 200mm fan on the bottom of the case intake and switch the rear fan to intake and the side 140mm fan to intake. i somewhat got the temps close as they were. Still sometimes hits 70c But i have thermal paste on the way gelid extreme hopeing that would get the temps back as they were.

I was about to send back the case cause i herd about the heat pipes don't work as good as they do when in vertical. But after tiping the case so the board is vertical it seems not affect much just the socket which is 1-2c higher sometimes.

But back to the freezing, when it freezes hwinfo64 shows the cores at 62-64c and the socket is 59c So it cant be the temps because it has always passed before when it was hiting almost 70c. Even 4.9 frozen on me once which it never did on me before at 1.525v.
Can thermal paste cause issues like this if it doesn't cover the whole heatspreader?

Cause the first few times i remounted the block i spread the paste on, But the last few times with cheaper paste i just put a dot size of a rice which is usely recommended And when i took it off a few times before it was a round circle and not covering the whole thing.

This has got me really confused cause everything was working great in the old case..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> So i think i have a problem now... while everything was ok and always passing the 10 tests avx on normal at 5ghz every time i did it after i used F3ERS 2 ASH3S settings, Now all it does is freeze on test 2 no matter what i do like it used to do with test 7 but now its test 2.
> 
> This seemed to all happen after i switch cases from had 922 to the thermaltake core x9, After i switch i had bad temp problems which would shoot my cores up to 80c and socket up to 70 even tho i had all the same fans i had before..
> 
> After i changed the top to exhaust 9 fans and put a 200mm fan on the bottom of the case intake and switch the rear fan to intake and the side 140mm fan to intake. i somewhat got the temps close as they were. Still sometimes hits 70c But i have thermal paste on the way gelid extreme hopeing that would get the temps back as they were.
> 
> I was about to send back the case cause i herd about the heat pipes don't work as good as they do when in vertical. But after tiping the case so the board is vertical it seems not affect much just the socket which is 1-2c higher sometimes.
> 
> But back to the freezing, when it freezes hwinfo64 shows the cores at 62-64c and the socket is 59c So it cant be the temps because it has always passed before when it was hiting almost 70c. Even 4.9 frozen on me once which it never did on me before at 1.525v.
> Can thermal paste cause issues like this if it doesn't cover the whole heatspreader?
> 
> Cause the first few times i remounted the block i spread the paste on, But the last few times with cheaper paste i just put a dot size of a rice which is usely recommended And when i took it off a few times before it was a round circle and not covering the whole thing.
> 
> This has got me really confused cause everything was working great in the old case..


More than likely you are having temp spikes (HWiNFO can't pick them up majority of the time) and that is what's causing the freezing.

Try backing off the clocks + voltage a little and see if you are stable then.

since you are running 8.1 i assume you are running IBT as Admin as well? (just in case).


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More than likely you are having temp spikes (HWiNFO can't pick them up majority of the time) and that is what's causing the freezing.
> 
> Try backing off the clocks + voltage a little and see if you are stable then.
> 
> since you are running 8.1 i assume you are running IBT as Admin as well? (just in case).


Yep running as admin. Hmm didn't know hwinfo doesn't pick them up all the time so that does make perfect sense.. Is OpenHardwareMonitor the same? Maybe i should check that and see what it shows cause it seems to update alot more than hwinfo.

And i tried 4.9ghz with 1.525v and it passed but the core temps are way higher than they used too.. It spiked up to 68c... But was averaging around 60-64 So it probably did spike pretty high @ 5ghz and hwin didn't detect it...

This is really confusing tho cause i didn't have a problem in the haf 922.. things went down right after the new case. Was thinking maybe it is because the board is laying flat and causing higher temps but i already checked that by tiping the case sideways.

And my vrm temps are running a bit cooler at load than the 922 so the heat pipes has to be working and they have alot of air flow going towards them.

another thing i notice that's running hotter is the motherboard temp.. in my old screenshots when i was passing 5ghz it showed it siting at 25c while its always at 30 now.. ambient temp is around about 20-23.

I do have another 240mm rad coming my way when the paste comes. Which im hoping the trition will push threw 2 rads tho i can always put in my xspc pump if it cant.

Has anyone added a 2nd rad coming from 1 rad in their loop? If so what temp difference should i expect?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More than likely you are having temp spikes (HWiNFO can't pick them up majority of the time) and that is what's causing the freezing.
> 
> Try backing off the clocks + voltage a little and see if you are stable then.
> 
> since you are running 8.1 i assume you are running IBT as Admin as well? (just in case).
> 
> 
> 
> Yep running as admin. Hmm didn't know hwinfo doesn't pick them up all the time so that does make perfect sense.. Is OpenHardwareMonitor the same? Maybe i should check that and see what it shows cause it seems to update alot more than hwinfo.
> 
> And i tried 4.9ghz with 1.525v and it passed but the core temps are way higher than they used too.. It spiked up to 68c... But was averaging around 60-64 So it probably did spike pretty high @ 5ghz and hwin didn't detect it...
> 
> This is really confusing tho cause i didn't have a problem in the haf 922.. things went down right after the new case. Was thinking maybe it is because the board is laying flat and causing higher temps but i already checked that by tiping the case sideways.
> 
> And my vrm temps are running a bit cooler at load than the 922 so the heat pipes has to be working and they have alot of air flow going towards them.
> 
> another thing i notice that's running hotter is the motherboard temp.. in my old screenshots when i was passing 5ghz it showed it siting at 25c while its always at 30 now.. ambient temp is around about 20-23.
> 
> I do have another 240mm rad coming my way when the paste comes. Which im hoping the trition will push threw 2 rads tho i can always put in my xspc pump if it cant.
> 
> Has anyone added a 2nd rad coming from 1 rad in their loop? If so what temp difference should i expect?
Click to expand...

No, afaik no software can pick up on it when it spikes like that

Did you change your TIM?

Sounds like it's just enough to raise the temps by a fraction too much.

Also, the Core X9 is a bigger case as well so you might not have the same amount of airflow through the case anymore......it's a little different but possible


----------



## RJ-Savage

No I'm pissed off because bull**** windows 8.1 validation/license/keys....using multiple Builds/Pc's won't activate windows now ***

Someone help me with bull**** here....f them not buying another copy of windows or a key that's bull****...

I don't care if it's against there TOS...I have a copy I should/can/will use for anything...

Come on dude...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More than likely you are having temp spikes (HWiNFO can't pick them up majority of the time) and that is what's causing the freezing.
> 
> Try backing off the clocks + voltage a little and see if you are stable then.
> 
> since you are running 8.1 i assume you are running IBT as Admin as well? (just in case).
> 
> 
> 
> Yep running as admin. Hmm didn't know hwinfo doesn't pick them up all the time so that does make perfect sense.. Is OpenHardwareMonitor the same? Maybe i should check that and see what it shows cause it seems to update alot more than hwinfo.
> 
> And i tried 4.9ghz with 1.525v and it passed but the core temps are way higher than they used too.. It spiked up to 68c... But was averaging around 60-64 So it probably did spike pretty high @ 5ghz and hwin didn't detect it...
> 
> This is really confusing tho cause i didn't have a problem in the haf 922.. things went down right after the new case. Was thinking maybe it is because the board is laying flat and causing higher temps but i already checked that by tiping the case sideways.
> 
> And my vrm temps are running a bit cooler at load than the 922 so the heat pipes has to be working and they have alot of air flow going towards them.
> 
> another thing i notice that's running hotter is the motherboard temp.. in my old screenshots when i was passing 5ghz it showed it siting at 25c while its always at 30 now.. ambient temp is around about 20-23.
> 
> I do have another 240mm rad coming my way when the paste comes. Which im hoping the trition will push threw 2 rads tho i can always put in my xspc pump if it cant.
> 
> Has anyone added a 2nd rad coming from 1 rad in their loop? If so what temp difference should i expect?
Click to expand...

That case shouldn't have too much trouble keeping thing cool if it's set up right. The first thing I would check is your mount on the blobk/cpu and make sure the fans on the AIO are all going the right direction. Getting them backwards can and does happen and will really affect the cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> No I'm pissed off because bull**** windows 8.1 validation/license/keys....using multiple Builds/Pc's won't activate windows now ***
> 
> Someone help me with bull**** here....f them not buying another copy of windows or a key that's bull****...
> 
> I don't care if it's against there TOS...I have a copy I should/can/will use for anything...


You should be able to call M$ and get the activation done. They just verify you're only using it on one PC. So just try the activation again and it'll give you the # to call and code you need when talking to the machine.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That case shouldn't have too much trouble keeping thing cool if it's set up right. The first thing I would check is your mount on the blobk/cpu and make sure the fans on the AIO are all going the right direction. Getting them backwards can and does happen and will really affect the cooling.
> You should be able to call M$ and get the activation done. They just verify you're only using it on one PC. So just try the activation again and it'll give you the # and code you need when talking to the machine.


I don't know...cant activate it now....not logged in anymore as temp/local but its still in the non-activated state or whatever...and just won't activate...

so yeah the bull**** probably total refresh/clean install all that garbage....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That case shouldn't have too much trouble keeping thing cool if it's set up right. The first thing I would check is your mount on the blobk/cpu and make sure the fans on the AIO are all going the right direction. Getting them backwards can and does happen and will really affect the cooling.
> You should be able to call M$ and get the activation done. They just verify you're only using it on one PC. So just try the activation again and it'll give you the # and code you need when talking to the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...cant activate it now....not logged in anymore as temp/local but its still in the non-activated state or whatever...and just won't activate...
> 
> so yeah the bull**** probably total refresh/clean install all that garbage....
Click to expand...


----------



## gordesky1

Yea i probably changed the paste like 3 times this week lol.. When i switch cases i just took the board and cooler out at he same time and put it right in the core x9, Than i found out the temps wasn't the same as it was in the 922 so i changed it again and put some other paste on which was some old cooler master stuff i had and lets just say i will not use cooler master paste again lol..

The crap made the temps even go higher in the 80s at load even tho idle was fine.. So once again i changed it again and put tuiq tx 2 on it but i ony put a small grain of rice dot which i don't think was enough and i didnt have enough either... And temps was lower but wasn't great..

So i figured i give the stuff that came with the Triton a try so i put a bit more on there than the typical rice dot and here i am with these temps

Than i herd afterwards in the trition forum on here that people said it was crap and was 4 to 5c hotter.. So maybe the gelid paste will bring it back down as it was hopefully.. wont know till next week tho...

And for case cooling i would think i have good air flow. <<< i think>>>> How i have it now is the top of the case including the rad which is push and pull which is a total of 9 fans and they all high speed fans except the tycoon fans that's on the rad and they all exhausting. and i have the rear fan as exhaust and also a 200mm fan on the bottom of the case blowing up.

Than the front 240mm fan is a intake the side fan is intake, And i have a high speed 80mm fan on the vrm headsink and another 70mm amd fan on the bottom heat sink. than i also have a 40 or 50mm fan blowing in from the pci slots.

And i made 2 stands to sit the 2x70mm pci card fan blowing up at the back of the socket. i first had it setup with all intakes on top plus the front intake and everything else exhaust which was a bit hotter...

Everything at the moment doesn't look pretty that's for sure lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That case shouldn't have too much trouble keeping thing cool if it's set up right. The first thing I would check is your mount on the blobk/cpu and make sure the fans on the AIO are all going the right direction. Getting them backwards can and does happen and will really affect the cooling.
> .


Yea tell me about it :/ That was the main reason why i bought this case is for cooler temps because its way bigger and can hold alot more fans and also can fit alot of rads when it comes time. The good thing is my 290x lighting stays cooler.. lol

I just don't get why the motherboard temps is 5c hotter than it was in the 922... Does the motherboard temp effect core temps?

And yea when i get the thermal paste im going to check the mount again and also remount it out of the case this time. and yep fans are all going in the right direction, And yep it did happen before to me







just wish they were like that this time cause that would be a easy fix lol


----------



## Johan45

I know when I do the blob method I use a good sized dot. Not rice closer to a pea but not quite that much. You should get enough to cover the IHS but you don't want a bunch oozing ovr the sides either. A bit is good though. Also the AIOs can be difficult to mount evenly which is important a well . Keeping the pressure even on the block during mounting helps spread the paste evenly if it's too tight in one area over others you will get very little paste there as it tends to go the route of least resistance like anything else.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I really want a G27 setup but tbh i don't think id use it that much.
> 
> I mainly play FPS and RPG's although I do enjoy the odd racing game every so often.


Yeah, there was no way i was dropping over $200 on the g27, though it is friggin' AWESOME!...
Wanted to have a go at owning a wheel first, before even considering pissing the wife off with a high end chair setup, lol.
My buddy is trying to get me on the iracing thing, so I may check that out also, but for now, I am getting some rally time in.
Dirt has done great with this game. Tracks are as narrow as a driveway, and the simulation is great. It's a tough game actually. No arcade feel at all....


----------



## Johan45

Quick question Agent Smith, how high did you finally get on that board? Was it 4.9 and would you have a link to some screen shots. ? I want to refer it to someone else.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know when I do the blob method I use a good sized dot. Not rice closer to a pea but not quite that much. You should get enough to cover the IHS but you don't want a bunch oozing ovr the sides either. A bit is good though. Also the AIOs can be difficult to mount evenly which is important a well . Keeping the pressure even on the block during mounting helps spread the paste evenly if it's too tight in one area over others you will get very little paste there as it tends to go the route of least resistance like anything else.


Hopefully when i get the paste and remount it once again it will go back to normal. heck im not asking much all i want is the temps i had before even tho they was high but they did get me into the 5ghz 24/7 club lol

And yea it is a pain to get this mounted. Get it all even and than the other side gets uneven and pretty much twists on you... Other than that this AIO has a pretty good mounting system pretty solid. I like it better than how my xspc rasa mounts. just seems like no matter how tight i get its never feels tight enough...

I am thinking about trying it again cause i did clean it out a day ago and the block was pretty dirty even tho i had pretreated coolant and drops in it... I did try it when i was still using my haf 932 window case about 3weeks ago and the Triton was better by like 8c when my temps was good on the Triton that is..

Maybe the crude in the block was the problem.. Cause i would think the xspc would be better with the more powerful pump bigger hoses, Now the block not sure the Tritons seems to be really well built.


----------



## Johan45

So what are you using ATM the Triton or the XSPC? Just curious. I got lost on the last post. But cleanliness is very important when it comes to water. Any restriction can really affect the temps.


----------



## gordesky1

Sorry about my typing its a bit mess up hasn't slept yet and its 9:45am lol..

Triton. Been using it for the pass 2 weeks. Was pretty happy with it till after i switch cases. But im sure its not the case, heck it cant with all the space and fans i got in it sounds like a air conditioner.. well close to it.

Will post some pics later how i have the fans setup, So you guys can check and see if everything is were it suppose to be lol

I should of posted a before pic of the block :/ It wasn't the worse i seen but i would think it would effect the temps a bit.

here's after i soaked the xspc block in vinegar for half a day.







Looks pretty clean on camera. before it was cleaned it had black little stuff in the pins area and dark spots around it on the flat parts. Never used dye either. And right now im regretting puting dye in the triton... didn't put in much tho.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> And the fact pretty sure running the piss out of this 8320 damn near killing it with Voltage/heat etc...yes it has degraded....Yeah send me one of these new chips etc xD


BULL.. there is nothing that you have done to your CPU that can even come close to the to the amount of abuse that is required to degrade an FX chip..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I have Proved it/tried/tested..with no picking sides intended/unbiased opinion...
> 
> I'm breaking out going back to the R2gene/920 smoking at 4.2-4.4ghz....Like seriously for a lot of the stuff I do it STILL KILLS Piledriver I'm sorry. haha
> 
> I wish it wasn't so but it kinda is...unfortunately haha


you do realize FX wipe the floor with those processors. if you can't get an FX system to run better than an OC'd first gen i7 you really are doing something wrong.

Stop blaming the chip for your budget purchases.

5 ghz on a h60, ha no...

5ghz on a 970 asrock board, ha

Budget parts = budget results.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> BULL.. there is nothing that you have done to your CPU that can even come close to the to the amount of abuse that is required to degrade an FX chip..
> you do realize FX wipe the floor with those processors. if you can't get an FX system to run better than an OC'd first gen i7 you really are doing something wrong.
> 
> Stop blaming the chip for your budget purchases.
> 
> 5 ghz on a h60, ha no...
> 
> 5ghz on a 970 asrock board, ha
> 
> Budget parts = budget results.


I agree.. The H60 has a very thin rad, most reviews put it on par with a 212. A 970 asrock board (tried to find a 970 killer but couldn't so will take it that it's a 970 fatal1ty, which at least is a 8/1 board) will never manage the temps and volts required like say a Sberkitty would.

4.6 or 4.7 with two fans on the H60' along with fans on the VRMs and on the back of the board in a good case with very good through airflow should be possible .


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> BULL.. there is nothing that you have done to your CPU that can even come close to the to the amount of abuse that is required to degrade an FX chip..
> you do realize FX wipe the floor with those processors. if you can't get an FX system to run better than an OC'd first gen i7 you really are doing something wrong.
> 
> Stop blaming the chip for your budget purchases.
> 
> 5 ghz on a h60, ha no...
> 
> 5ghz on a 970 asrock board, ha
> 
> Budget parts = budget results.


Maybe not on that board..on a Sabertooth or Formula maybe...but with the R2Gene and 920 it DOES wipe the floor with it, it sure seems like it....at 4.2ghz
while yeah the killer that is more like tops 4.7ghz I know.

I don't know or some other obvious hell I got going over here with BOTH and Windows etc I don't know...

I had the 8320/killer running way better/great Way back, was doing everything wasn't missing a beat... I'm telling something just isn't right....

Like right now on non-activated probably corrupt as Hell Windows...and the 920 at 4.2ghz is just eating what that 8320/killer could do alive at 4.7ghz...

I'm serious...it's like so much more snappy/responsive...not being sluggish as hell all the time etc...

explain that then...as well as frames have improved in a lot of stuff....it sounds awful lot like CPU/Piledriver Bottleneck killer board whatever to me....

wasn't expecting 5ghz but I noticed could go a little further yeah 4.8-4.9ghz...etc

I'm going to try again with it....messing with windows if I have mod/hack whatever or ditch windows totally I will xD


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Maybe not on that board..on a Sabertooth or Formula maybe...but with the R2Gene and 920 it DOES wipe the floor with it, it sure seems like it....at 4.2ghz
> while yeah the killer that is more like tops 4.7ghz I know.
> 
> I don't know or some other obvious hell I got going over here with BOTH and Windows etc I don't know...
> 
> I had the 8320/killer running way better/great Way back, was doing everything wasn't missing a beat... I'm telling something just isn't right....
> 
> Like right now on non-activated probably corrupt as Hell Windows...and the 920 at 4.2ghz is just eating what that 8320/killer could do alive at 4.7ghz...
> 
> I'm serious...it's like so much more snappy/responsive...not being sluggish as hell all the time etc...
> 
> explain that then...as well as frames have improved in a lot of stuff....it sounds awful lot like CPU/Piledriver Bottleneck killer board whatever to me....
> 
> wasn't expecting 5ghz but I noticed could go a little further yeah 4.8-4.9ghz...etc
> 
> I'm going to try again with it....messing with windows if I have mod/hack whatever or ditch windows totally I will xD


my god you post out of sheer emotion too much...have you reset the bios/cmos and reapplied your old settings that worked so well...have you backed all the settings to stock and tried at 4.0? Based on how you posted about your overclock before I'm going to say its borked bios, borked windows, or bad overclock settings...or throttling...or any combination of the four...you are expecting way too much from the board and the cooler....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> BULL.. there is nothing that you have done to your CPU that can even come close to the to the amount of abuse that is required to degrade an FX chip..
> you do realize FX wipe the floor with those processors. if you can't get an FX system to run better than an OC'd first gen i7 you really are doing something wrong.
> 
> Stop blaming the chip for your budget purchases.
> 
> 5 ghz on a h60, ha no...
> 
> 5ghz on a 970 asrock board, ha
> 
> Budget parts = budget results.












HEHEHEHE 2 and a half years at 1.7v 24/7 0 degradation


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEHEHEHE 2 and a half years at 1.7v 24/7 0 degradation


liar....1.5 is murder....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> liar....1.5 is murder....


Silly me










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That case shouldn't have too much trouble keeping thing cool if it's set up right. The first thing I would check is your mount on the blobk/cpu and make sure the fans on the AIO are all going the right direction. Getting them backwards can and does happen and will really affect the cooling.
> You should be able to call M$ and get the activation done. They just verify you're only using it on one PC. So just try the activation again and it'll give you the # to call and code you need when talking to the machine.


there's the option now to get a text and do it with your smartphone to make it less annoying too...saves you from having to listen to the slow monotonous machine voice and tester if you hit a wrong number in that 25 digit string or the 40 digit verification crap

@ashes I have been running mine 1.512 for about 6 months..maybe a bit longer not happy about that voltage but I won't start sweating until I need 1.6+


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I don't know...cant activate it now....not logged in anymore as temp/local but its still in the non-activated state or whatever...and just won't activate...
> 
> so yeah the bull**** probably total refresh/clean install all that garbage....


Just so that you know... I guess you are one who likes formatting/swapping parts more than Microsoft does (like me). What happens is:

1) Once you exceed a certain number of activations and you can't activate via internet anymore. You have to call Microsoft where you get an automatic procedure, where you need to dial the numbers of your code and then you get a reply with a code to put in your computer. It's a nightmare, but it's doable.

2) But, once you reactivate even via phone call too many times, then the real torture begins. It won't let you activate via the phone call procedure anymore, but you have to talk to a real person. Which where i am, speaks worse english than i do and is not speaking my local language. You can't imagine the joy.

So, you are warned...


----------



## Mega Man

I doubt that is the whole truth. I went through that. However I dunno I called like 30 times to reactivate then I stoppped.

Like 6 months later I reinstalled again. I didn't have to even call (was a nice surprise ) so I think there is a cooldown. They also log your mac address and flag you if you use a different mobo as the oem license ( which most buy) is locked to your first mobo. It only transfers if your first board dies and is warrantied. That is the only reason they will otherwise you need to buy a new license


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I doubt that is the whole truth. I went through that. However I dunno I called like 30 times to reactivate then I stoppped.
> 
> Like 6 months later I reinstalled again. I didn't have to even call (was a nice surprise ) so I think there is a cooldown. They also log your mac address and flag you if you use a different mobo as the oem license ( which most buy) is locked to your first mobo. It only transfers if your first board dies and is warrantied. That is the only reason they will otherwise you need to buy a new license


Yes, there is an unknown cooldown period, but in my case, when i was swapping parts often, it made no difference. My licenses aren't OEM. They are academic and can be installed in as many motherboards as you like. Of course when you phone, you must pass the little interrogation routine "On how many computers do you have it installed? Why did you reinstall Windows?" etc. Which would be hilarious, if it wasn't irritating after the 1st time, considering i got them for free and that i have even more unused licenses... But frankly, i have decided to deal with the matter in another, more permanent way...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If your board didn't register a socket temp then none of the temperature monitoring software would work since the calculations for core temp are based off of that reading AFIK. It just might not be visible with your software. It's the only physical reading on the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what ever seriously even with pics, someone else showing it, i feel like recently we are just beating our heads against a wall.
> 
> i even know about it and i dont like to use it
> 
> it has been brought up a bit in the gpu threads, that is why i know about using nickel blocks
> 
> but you know what i and everyone else must be wrong


What I said is that others who use it have said it doesn't bond with copper. So other variables must be in play, like aluminum residue from other TIMs causing issues, or perhaps some sort of poor-grade copper alloy being used. If liquid pro were really that incompatible with copper parts there would have been a lot bigger fuss made about it in the enthusiast community, don't you think?

It's been around for years and the only reports of bonding seem anecdotal at best. If you have more rigorous evidence, though, I am definitely interested.


----------



## Mega Man

no, as i know most waterblocks are only bought from high quality ( NOT ALL IN ONES ) manufactures which almost all use without exception c110 copper ( at least all the ones i use do, ) but i would bet that EK uses only the best
@EK-CEO may we ask what kind of copper you use for your blocks ? c110 ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I don't know...cant activate it now....not logged in anymore as temp/local but its still in the non-activated state or whatever...and just won't activate...
> 
> so yeah the bull**** probably total refresh/clean install all that garbage....
> 
> 
> 
> Just so that you know... I guess you are one who likes formatting/swapping parts more than Microsoft does (like me). What happens is:
> 
> 1) Once you exceed a certain number of activations and you can't activate via internet anymore. You have to call Microsoft where you get an automatic procedure, where you need to dial the numbers of your code and then you get a reply with a code to put in your computer. It's a nightmare, but it's doable.
> 
> 2) But, once you reactivate even via phone call too many times, then the real torture begins. It won't let you activate via the phone call procedure anymore, but you have to talk to a real person. Which where i am, speaks worse english than i do and is not speaking my local language. You can't imagine the joy.
> 
> So, you are warned...
Click to expand...

if you de-activate the windows Key prior to formatting you can extend that amount of certain activation, not sure how much they allow to do this but it works forwahile.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If your board didn't register a socket temp then none of the temperature monitoring software would work since the calculations for core temp are based off of that reading AFIK. It just might not be visible with your software. It's the only physical reading on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what ever seriously even with pics, someone else showing it, i feel like recently we are just beating our heads against a wall.
> 
> i even know about it and i dont like to use it
> 
> it has been brought up a bit in the gpu threads, that is why i know about using nickel blocks
> 
> but you know what i and everyone else must be wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said is that others who use it have said it doesn't bond with copper. So other variables must be in play, like aluminum residue from other TIMs causing issues, or perhaps some sort of poor-grade copper alloy being used. If liquid pro were really that incompatible with copper parts there would have been a lot bigger fuss made about it in the enthusiast community, don't you think?
> 
> It's been around for years and the only reports of bonding seem anecdotal at best. If you have more rigorous evidence, though, I am definitely interested.
Click to expand...

Ther are at least two in this thread that had the problem and one was on a bare die. The op had it on for two years. That's where the pic came from. Even heat wouldn't take it off. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/759641-Liquid-Ultra-and-copper-blocks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> BULL.. there is nothing that you have done to your CPU that can even come close to the to the amount of abuse that is required to degrade an FX chip..
> you do realize FX wipe the floor with those processors. if you can't get an FX system to run better than an OC'd first gen i7 you really are doing something wrong.
> 
> Stop blaming the chip for your budget purchases.
> 
> 5 ghz on a h60, ha no...
> 
> 5ghz on a 970 asrock board, ha
> 
> Budget parts = budget results.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not on that board..on a Sabertooth or Formula maybe...but with the R2Gene and 920 it DOES wipe the floor with it, it sure seems like it....at 4.2ghz
> while yeah the killer that is more like tops 4.7ghz I know.
> 
> I don't know or some other obvious hell I got going over here with BOTH and Windows etc I don't know...
> 
> I had the 8320/killer running way better/great Way back, was doing everything wasn't missing a beat... I'm telling something just isn't right....
> 
> Like right now on non-activated probably corrupt as Hell Windows...and the 920 at 4.2ghz is just eating what that 8320/killer could do alive at 4.7ghz...
> 
> I'm serious...it's like so much more snappy/responsive...not being sluggish as hell all the time etc...
> 
> explain that then...as well as frames have improved in a lot of stuff....it sounds awful lot like CPU/Piledriver Bottleneck killer board whatever to me....
> 
> wasn't expecting 5ghz but I noticed could go a little further yeah 4.8-4.9ghz...etc
> 
> I'm going to try again with it....messing with windows if I have mod/hack whatever or ditch windows totally I will xD
Click to expand...

you are welcome to provide benchmarks that prove your statement.


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are welcome to provide benchmarks that prove your statement.


I think 1gen i7 6 cores cpus are still more powerful than our AMD 8 cores?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ther are at least two in this thread that had the problem and one was on a bare die. The op had it on for two years. That's where the pic came from. Even heat wouldn't take it off. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/759641-Liquid-Ultra-and-copper-blocks


I suppose then the people who say they have used it for years with no problems (including one person who said he doesn't even reapply it because it remains wet) are lying or that the product is not consistent from batch to batch.

I guess it's good to know that a product that is _only compatible with nickle_ can make it in the market for this many years and which has been featured in many review without tech sites prominently warning people about it. I guess that says a lot about the comprehensive hard-hitting tech enthusiast journalism world.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are welcome to provide benchmarks that prove your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1gen i7 6 cores cpus are still more powerful than our AMD 8 cores?
Click to expand...

920 is a quad core with hyper threading

http://ark.intel.com/products/37147/Intel-Core-i7-920-Processor-8M-Cache-2_66-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI

doesn't have 970 or 980 or a 990 which were the 6 core variants


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ther are at least two in this thread that had the problem and one was on a bare die. The op had it on for two years. That's where the pic came from. Even heat wouldn't take it off. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/759641-Liquid-Ultra-and-copper-blocks
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose then the people who say they have used it for years with no problems (including one person who said he doesn't even reapply it because it remains wet) are lying or that the product is not consistent from batch to batch.
> 
> I guess it's good to know that a product that is _only compatible with nickle_ can make it in the market for this many years and which has been featured in many review without tech sites prominently warning people about it. I guess that says a lot about the comprehensive hard-hitting tech enthusiast journalism world.
Click to expand...

no one said it is only compatible with nickel , i did say that is why they recommend using nickel blocks, on top of that and most importantly you should always reapply it, period, you dont have to just like you can reuse tim, but it is not recommended,

you act like you are the only one who knows anything about it, i learned about it long ago, i dont use it, but several people i know do, several of my friends do as do others in this thread , so please drop it, either way i am as this conversation has run its course


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 920 is a quad core with hyper threading
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/37147/Intel-Core-i7-920-Processor-8M-Cache-2_66-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI
> 
> doesn't have 970 or 980 or a 990 which were the 6 core variants


Yes i know that but i7 6cores still kicks asses fx8cores. And 4 core i7 can murder fx6 and fx4


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Yes i know that but i7 6cores still kicks asses fx8cores. And 4 core i7 can murder fx6 and fx4


Yeah but 920 at 4.2-4.4ghz turn off HT it's a monster...don't need that HT... and yeah the hexcores are powerful too....regardless FX IPC is just bad dude....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 920 is a quad core with hyper threading
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/37147/Intel-Core-i7-920-Processor-8M-Cache-2_66-GHz-4_80-GTs-Intel-QPI
> 
> doesn't have 970 or 980 or a 990 which were the 6 core variants
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i know that but i7 6cores still kicks asses fx8cores. And 4 core i7 can murder fx6 and fx4
Click to expand...

depending on clock speed a PD fx will trump a 970/980/990 for single threaded applications, but fall behind on multi-threaded

can't remember what clock speed the 6 cores would need to be to make it hard for the fx to keep up in single thread. but the same can't be said for the 45nm 900 series i7
they need to get into a clock speed range than really wasn't possible without a golden chip 4.6-4.7 range is would it would take to trump a 5ghz fx, but most of those chip can't get past 4.4 let along all the way to 4.6/4.7

those "first" gen 6 core i7s are a bit of an anomaly, they are on a shrunken node that would become Sandy bridge. their quad core counterparts were on 45 nm


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you de-activate the windows Key prior to formatting you can extend that amount of certain activation, not sure how much they allow to do this but it works forwahile.


Thanks. I will try it next time. Although removing an activation locally, doesn't remove it from Microsoft's servers. I think that's the problem. It also goes bananas more if you change hardware than if you format. Unfortunately, i swap parts between PCs often, for troubleshooting or experimenting. And Windows apparently each time i do, counts it towards the activation limit. Oh well...


----------



## RJ-Savage

basically coming down to disabling 4 cores on the 8320 and yeah 5-5.1ghz doing now.


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> basically coming down to disabling 4 cores on the 8320 and yeah 5-5.1ghz doing now.


Nice. What voltage?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Nice. What voltage?


too much like 1.48-1.5v


----------



## mus1mus

Cinebench stable again @RJ-Savage?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cinebench stable again @RJ-Savage?


actually yeah a 399 cb....


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cinebench stable again @RJ-Savage?


Cinebench? For testing for stability? WTH...

And all this time I thought it was a benchmark


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Cinebench? For testing for stability? WTH...
> 
> And all this time I thought it was a benchmark


it is a bench..just good/decent bench not at all anything assuming 100% stability across the board.

The way this all is anyways I'll just assume it's rather unstable regardless anyways xD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cinebench stable again @RJ-Savage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't ran a CB yet with it like that xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cinebench? For testing for stability? WTH...
> 
> And all this time I thought it was a benchmark
Click to expand...

If you think CB is not a Stability test, means you haven't been here long enough.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> actually yeah a 399 cb....


Unstable!







Add more FSB! Or on to the next Multi Please.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you think CB is not a Stability test, means you haven't been here long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unstable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add more FSB! Or on to the next Multi Please.


just saying like others that think Prime and IBT is like the end all etc haha


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> just saying like others that think Prime and IBT is like the end all etc haha


Nope you forgot AIDA stress test.....


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Nope you forgot AIDA stress test.....


Actually I use AIDA a bit forgot xD


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Actually I use AIDA a bit forgot xD


Then use it ,



set it to show sensors then use the System Stability Test under "tools", run for at least an hour and monitor temps, take a screen shot and then post it here,


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Then use it ,
> 
> 
> 
> set it to show sensors then use the System Stability Test under "tools", run for at least an hour and monitor temps, take a screen shot and then post it here,


Ok will do.


----------



## mus1mus

CB is good.









AIDA will be sensitive to RAM but not on the Vcore required. And produces cooler temps. If you can pass 12 Hours, you can take it as a semi-stable clock. Anything multi-threaded will be prone to Crashes.

I use that when I am on Air. But do note, don't ever let your temps in AIDA stability be close to your perceived limit. IBT to AIDA 64 = ~10C so be warned.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CB is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA will be sensitive to RAM but not on the Vcore required. And produces cooler temps. If you can pass 12 Hours, you can take it as a semi-stable clock. Anything multi-threaded will be prone to Crashes.
> 
> I use that when I am on Air. But do note, don't ever let your temps in AIDA stability be close to your perceived limit. IBT to AIDA 64 = ~10C so be warned.


Yes , but we have to start him somewhere... A hours AIDA stress test will at least give him some ideas , then it's on to IBT and Prime....anyway Citizens Band radio is so 1970's.......


----------



## mus1mus

Roger on that Mikee.

I actually gave the info for him.









coz I know you are more hard headed>


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Roger on that Mikee.
> 
> I actually gave the info for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coz I know you are more hard headed>


That's a big 10-4 buddy....or something like that









And that H60, he might as well be on air.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> That's a big 10-4 buddy....or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And that H60, he might as well be on air*.


Echoed ^ for truth.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Echoed ^ for truth.


The H60 with Push/pull 2 fans is not that bad, should of gotten H80 really, its definitely better than previous 90mm 3 pipe cooler regardless obviously.....I had limited options anyways it's small/thin Mid case...there is no way you are going to fit majority of an appropriate air Sink in there and still put side cover on..just too big/tall....

could of gotten maybe a low profile/top down cooler one of the nicer ones etc could of tried that.

believe me if I ever get a actual full case yeah..I'm sticking some monster air tower in there.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> The H60 with Push/pull 2 fans is not that bad, should of gotten H80 really, its definitely better than previous 90mm 3 pipe cooler regardless obviously.....I had limited options anyways it's small/thin Mid case...there is no way you are going to fit majority of an appropriate air Sink in there and still put side cover on..just too big/tall....
> 
> could of gotten maybe a low profile/top down cooler one of the nicer ones etc could of tried that.
> 
> believe me if I ever get a actual full case yeah..I'm sticking some monster air tower in there.


Its the thickness of the radiator that's the problem. AH80i is more than twice as thick and it has a more powerful pump but that is what I would consider to be the minim for a FX. Or big air like a d15

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Corsair-Hydro-Series-Cooler-Comparison-and-Review-H60-H80i-H100i


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm gonna try slapping some noctua NT-H1 on my CPU and my GPU's tonight and see how it does.

Anyone else used it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm gonna try slapping some noctua NT-H1 on my CPU and my GPU's tonight and see how it does.
> 
> Anyone else used it?


I do. Sad to say a comparison is out of the case. But I think it's a good one.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm gonna try slapping some noctua NT-H1 on my CPU and my GPU's tonight and see how it does.
> 
> Anyone else used it?


I use it... I've had no problems with it...

Same temps as Gelid Ex & MX-4

Go ahead and try it out!

Give your review compared to what you're using ATM


----------



## RJ-Savage

Okay so now everything is running pretty good at/back to 4.7ghz all cores of course...SFC/scannow/ found errors in windows etc. I i just did the Refresh..and it finally worked this time and I'm activated and everything....and I have not downloaded/installed any of the 8.1 updates...I noticed too seems like everything started wigging out with them updates installed....either some of them/patches or what I don't know...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Okay so now everything is running pretty good at/back to 4.7ghz all cores of course...SFC/scannow/ found errors in windows etc. I i just did the Refresh..and it finally worked this time and I'm activated and everything....and I have not downloaded/installed any of the 8.1 updates...I noticed too seems like everything started wigging out with them updates installed....either some of them/patches or what I don't know...


In Widows 8.1 there are only about 81 updates on the first round...

Then a few more to update the updates, if that makes sense...


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> In Widows 8.1 there are only about 81 updates on the first round...
> 
> Then a few more to update the updates, if that makes sense...


Oh its more than that, first round is like 80 then few more waves to like 150 or something like that.


----------



## fx63007850

i clocked my 8350 to 4.9ghz but now my case gets boing hot, is it the vrms whats causing the heat or the cpu, max temps i seen is 54c cpu, vrms 84c


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> In Widows 8.1 there are only about 81 updates on the first round...
> 
> Then a few more to update the updates, if that makes sense...


Oh and then there's the updates for Office and you will have to get Net 3.5 and 4 and and and......


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i clocked my 8350 to 4.9ghz but now my case gets boing hot, is it the vrms whats causing the heat or the cpu, max temps i seen is 54c cpu, vrms 84c


Stating the bleeding obvious , fan on VRMs and back of motherboard, good air flow through your case ect...




I'll get my coat now...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Oh its more than that, first round is like 80 then few more waves *to like 150 or something like that*.


It's not that many on the second round, depending on what optional updates you choose in the first one.

My lap top has 8.1 and seem to remember that it was 81 updates on the first round and just a small number of updates on the second round









*I THINK...*

It may depend on how new your copy of 8.1 is as far as to the # of updates.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Okay so now everything is running pretty good at/back to 4.7ghz all cores of course...SFC/scannow/ found errors in windows etc. I i just did the Refresh..and it finally worked this time and I'm activated and everything....and I have not downloaded/installed any of the 8.1 updates...I noticed too seems like everything started wigging out with them updates installed....either some of them/patches or what I don't know...


The whole definition of unstable is when the cpu "writes" a zero (0)instead of a one (1).

You update windows with a cpu that is not stable. That is what caused it


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The whole definition of unstable is when the cpu "writes" a zero (0)instead of a one (1).
> 
> You update windows with a cpu that is not stable. That is what caused it


I don't know...I leave everything stock/setting everything..then proceed with all the updates and it still seems like something to do with that/windows 8.1....I don't know try again I guess.

I'm going to get confused start getting into 1s/0s and voltage xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It's not that many on the second round, depending on what optional updates you choose in the first one.
> 
> My lap top has 8.1 and seem to remember that it was 81 updates on the first round and just a small number of updates on the second round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I THINK...*
> 
> It may depend on how new your copy of 8.1 is as far as to the # of updates.


may not be those exact numbers/can't recall in what order etc but I know it's a good amount of various updates


----------



## Sgt Bilko

What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?

I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Oh and then there's the updates for Office and you will have to get Net 3.5 and 4 and and and......


You're right Mike!

But I was only talking about OS updates with .NET Framework included...

Of coarse, as you add more programs, you will tally up more updates...







Maybe I'll have one with you... Someday!

I didn't mean updates either!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.


Fellas, need a smart ass to remind you temp will never be below ambient on 212X CM (not my first rodeo)?
I would say who deserves the 50grand post, but "that there, that's not me, I go, where I please, I walk through walls.... strobe lights and blown speakers, fireworks and hurricanes." - Radiohead, How to Disappear Completely


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Fellas, need a smart ass to remind you temp will never be below ambient on 212X CM (not my first rodeo)?
> I would say who deserves the 50grand post, but "that there, that's not me, I go, where I please, I walk through walls.... strobe lights and blown speakers, fireworks and hurricanes." - Radiohead, How to Disappear Completely
Click to expand...

What are you on about?

I was asking a genuine question as ive never used a 212 and since so many people who come into this thread asking for help with it have one i decided to satisfy my own curiosity and so i could give better advice I'd pick one up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> 
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.


If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.


Bilko, get some LN2 to spray that 212 with lol... this I got to see.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> 
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.
Click to expand...

What about eating Aussie licorice and their jerkies? and their national bird jerky esp.. @Sgt Bilko?









And be careful what you wish for. A screamer fan might help him beat you.









Honestly though, it will really go down to the voltage the chip requires. But seeing the chip being of older batch, I think your bet becomes more interesting.


----------



## russik

Is my batch good? 1418


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Fellas, need a smart ass to remind you temp will never be below ambient on 212X CM (not my first rodeo)?
> I would say who deserves the 50grand post, but "that there, that's not me, I go, where I please, I walk through walls.... strobe lights and blown speakers, fireworks and hurricanes." - Radiohead, How to Disappear Completely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you on about?
> 
> I was asking a genuine question as ive never used a 212 and since so many people who come into this thread asking for help with it have one i decided to satisfy my own curiosity and so i could give better advice I'd pick one up.
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same lol.

Who said anything about being below ambient


----------



## russik

We have now 5000 pages and my post number is # 50000


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Bilko, get some LN2 to spray that 212 with lol... this I got to see.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> 
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about eating Aussie licorice and their jerkies? and their national bird jerky esp.. @Sgt Bilko?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And be careful what you wish for. A screamer fan might help him beat you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it will really go down to the voltage the chip requires. But seeing the chip being of older batch, I think your bet becomes more interesting.
Click to expand...

Hehehe, I was trying to give him some incentive... sort of....

I could see it happening if it's a good chip, or he cheats by using a GD-80


----------



## miklkit

Hey hey hey!

I got 4.6 ghz with a 1244 PGT 8350 and an Arctic Cooling A30.

On a GD80..............


----------



## russik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I got 4.6 ghz with a 1244 PGT 8350 and an Arctic Cooling A30.
> 
> On a GD80..............


push pull and with 2000rpm+ fans?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hey hey hey!
> 
> I got 4.6 ghz with a 1244 PGT 8350 and an Arctic Cooling A30.
> 
> On a GD80..............


CHEATER!
lol


----------



## miklkit

Nope. Its in my sig rig pics. It has a single Arctic Cooling F12 in pull mode.

Today it is cooling an A10 6800K @ 4.4 ghz for my wife.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> 
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Bilko, get some LN2 to spray that 212 with lol... this I got to see.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What do you guys honestly believe I can get my 8350 (batch 1326 iirc) up to with the 212X?
> 
> I've yet to install it but i will this weekend hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get it over 4.6 ghz IBT AVX stable under 60C I'll buy you a Foster's , sing the Austrailian national anthem wearing nothing but my grundies and watch crocodile dundee for 24 hours straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about eating Aussie licorice and their jerkies? and their national bird jerky esp.. @Sgt Bilko?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And be careful what you wish for. A screamer fan might help him beat you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, it will really go down to the voltage the chip requires. But seeing the chip being of older batch, I think your bet becomes more interesting.
Click to expand...

Fosters.....ergh

But still, I'll definitely give it a crack though









And no....I dont have a GD-80, ill be using my CVF and i wont even disable cores


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have now 5000 pages and my post number is # 50000


+1 for being 5000









Your 1st REP


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fosters.....ergh


Quite partial to the Green one, Victoria Bitter..best way to get your greens I say.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fosters.....ergh
> 
> 
> 
> Quite partial to the Green one, Victoria Bitter..best way to get your greens I say.
Click to expand...

It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself


Fosters? ugh....haha

You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.

You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD

It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
Click to expand...

I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....


A quick run to the bottle shop is called for....

Strewth mate, just looked at the weather forecast for NSW, its 20 degrees for tommorow, here in pommey land its still 8 degrees with a top of 12, no wonder its hard to overclock there.

Still could be worst its 30 degrees in Manila, Philippines..............do we know someone there?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....


yeah.. figured its night over there...yeah Beer run in order xD


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> 
> 
> A quick run to the bottle shop is called for....
Click to expand...

lol, That's an hour drive mate and I'm a little tired for that.

Anyways...picture time!









For some reason the SSD i have Win 7 loaded onto isn't being read properly so i'll have to fix that along with a few other things but that for another day


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
Click to expand...

Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment

212/UD3 and an 8320



EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
> As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment
> 
> 212/UD3 and an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.
Click to expand...

Thats some good temps for that voltage.

My main issue is going to be getting windows up an running more than anything i think









EDIT: Only just noticed your cooler comment, Yes that is on the list, it just mounts easier the way i have it atm is all but it has been crossing my mind


----------



## gertruude

heys guys can someone help me

i got a ssd and theres new firmware out for it, if i update it will i lose all data?

thanks in advance


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> heys guys can someone help me
> 
> i got a ssd and theres new firmware out for it, if i update it will i lose all data?
> 
> thanks in advance


shouldnt do, what SSD is it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> shouldnt do, what SSD is it


hyper x fury 240gb


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hyper x fury 240gb


All I can find is that the sandforce drivers need an update badly, it wont affect the date on the drive when you do.

http://www.kingston.com/en/support/technical/products?model=shfs37a

http://www.kingston.com/en/support/technical/downloads?product=shfs37a&filename=SHF_580_Win

http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/580ABBF0_Update_Procedure_Fury070214.pdf


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> All I can find is that the sandforce drivers need an update badly, it wont affect the date on the drive when you do.
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/en/support/technical/products?model=shfs37a
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/en/support/technical/downloads?product=shfs37a&filename=SHF_580_Win
> 
> http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/580ABBF0_Update_Procedure_Fury070214.pdf


thanks man, just backing up drive now just in case


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks man, just backing up drive now just in case


Good idea as I have only installed firmware upgrade on my OCZ and then a clean install


----------



## Johan45

It won't affect the data written to the drive since it's updating the controller, but.... as with any other firmware flashing such as bios or gpu bios there's always the chance of something going wrong so a back up isn't a bad idea at all.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
> As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment
> 
> 212/UD3 and an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.
Click to expand...

Guy needs another 4 GB stick doesn't he.

* clears throat* " Astralians let us all rejoice for we are young and freeeeeee " * starts humming because he doesn't really know the rest* Good luck Sgt Bilko!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
> As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment
> 
> 212/UD3 and an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy needs another 4 GB stick doesn't he.
> 
> * clears throat* " Astralians let us all rejoice for we are young and freeeeeee " * starts humming because he doesn't really know the rest* Good luck Sgt Bilko!
Click to expand...

lol, thanks mate, You are doing pretty well there









just completed 10 runs of IBT at 4.6 atm and just topping out at 50c with 1.47v, next step is 4.7


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
> As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment
> 
> 212/UD3 and an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy needs another 4 GB stick doesn't he.
> 
> * clears throat* " Astralians let us all rejoice for we are young and freeeeeee " * starts humming because he doesn't really know the rest* Good luck Sgt Bilko!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, thanks mate, You are doing pretty well there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just completed 10 runs of IBT at 4.6 atm and just topping out at 50c with 1.47v, next step is 4.7
Click to expand...

* puts the Fosters on ice and begins looking for crocodile dundee DVD*


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A quick run to the bottle shop is called for....
> 
> Strewth mate, just looked at the weather forecast for NSW, its 20 degrees for tommorow, here in pommey land its still 8 degrees with a top of 12, no wonder its hard to overclock there.
> 
> *Still could be worst its 30 degrees in Manila, Philippines..............do we know someone there?*


I don't know someone else from Manila!









Yes, it's 30C here. Near midnight too.


And for Beers, hmmmm..
Get yourselves to try this: There should be a store everywhere that has this!


----------



## miklkit

Congratulations! No one else I know of has gotten anywhere near those temps.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> * puts the Fosters on ice and begins looking for crocodile dundee DVD*


It's okay orkin. Drink a lot of that fosters! Tomorrow, the shame will be gone.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
> As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment
> 
> 212/UD3 and an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy needs another 4 GB stick doesn't he.
> 
> * clears throat* " Astralians let us all rejoice for we are young and freeeeeee " * starts humming because he doesn't really know the rest* Good luck Sgt Bilko!
Click to expand...

Yeah he only has 1 stick of ram, what do ya do??

Nice work so far Sarge
@cssorkinman I think I'd rather drink a case of Fosters than see Dundee one more time. (one of those things that should stay in the 80's )


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Guy needs another 4 GB stick doesn't he.
> 
> * clears throat* " Astralians let us all rejoice for we are young and freeeeeee " * starts humming because he doesn't really know the rest* Good luck Sgt Bilko!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, thanks mate, You are doing pretty well there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just completed 10 runs of IBT at 4.6 atm and just topping out at 50c with 1.47v, next step is 4.7
Click to expand...

* puts the Fosters on ice and begins looking for crocodile dundee DVD*[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Congratulations! No one else I know of has gotten anywhere near those temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> * puts the Fosters on ice and begins looking for crocodile dundee DVD*
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay orkin. Drink a lot of that fosters! Tomorrow, the shame will be gone.
Click to expand...

Here you go guys, here's the Validation for it: http://valid.canardpc.com/v8paua



I think that's about all i can squeeze out of it without dropping the ram speed down but i'll leave that for another day, tried it at 4.7/1.5v but got around 3 tests in and errors popped up, temps hit around 54c so this little cooler has potential but the noise........i might as well strap one of my Noctua's to it









Sorry cssorkinman, Foster's is terrible stuff.......I won't put you through that but Crocodile Dundee is some decent movies


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A quick run to the bottle shop is called for....
> 
> Strewth mate, just looked at the weather forecast for NSW, its 20 degrees for tommorow, here in pommey land its still 8 degrees with a top of 12, no wonder its hard to overclock there.
> 
> *Still could be worst its 30 degrees in Manila, Philippines..............do we know someone there?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know someone else from Manila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's 30C here. Near midnight too.
> 
> 
> And for Beers, hmmmm..
> Get yourselves to try this: There should be a store everywhere that has this!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> * puts the Fosters on ice and begins looking for crocodile dundee DVD*
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay orkin. Drink a lot of that fosters! Tomorrow, the shame will be gone.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
> As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment
> 
> 212/UD3 and an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy needs another 4 GB stick doesn't he.
> 
> * clears throat* " Astralians let us all rejoice for we are young and freeeeeee " * starts humming because he doesn't really know the rest* Good luck Sgt Bilko!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he only has 1 stick of ram, what do ya do??
> 
> Nice work so far Sarge
> @cssorkinman I think I'd rather drink a case of Fosters than see Dundee one more time. (one of those things that should stay in the 80's )
Click to expand...

Named red horse because it has a "Kick"??? lol

My former boss now lives in Singapore.... I don't think it ever cools down . ( 66F lowest temp ever recorded there)

I haven't had a fosters since the 80's.....maybe it should stay there along with dundee?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Australia, it's 9pm on a Friday night here mate.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha it's 8a.m. here right now in southern Ontario.
> As for the 212, see it all the time 4.5 is a good clock for one of those with a decent board and case. Here's a guy we're helping at the moment
> 
> 212/UD3 and an 8320
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I would turn that cooler 90°, it'll likely work a lot better than pulling air from around the GFX card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy needs another 4 GB stick doesn't he.
> 
> * clears throat* " Astralians let us all rejoice for we are young and freeeeeee " * starts humming because he doesn't really know the rest* Good luck Sgt Bilko!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he only has 1 stick of ram, what do ya do??
> 
> Nice work so far Sarge
> @cssorkinman I think I'd rather drink a case of Fosters than see Dundee one more time. (*one of those things that should stay in the 80's* )
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> * puts the Fosters on ice and begins looking for crocodile dundee DVD*
> 
> Here you go guys, here's the Validation for it: http://valid.canardpc.com/v8paua
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's about all i can squeeze out of it without dropping the ram speed down but i'll leave that for another day, tried it at 4.7/1.5v but got around 3 tests in and errors popped up, temps hit around 54c so this little cooler has potential but the noise........i might as well strap one of my Noctua's to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry cssorkinman, Foster's is terrible stuff.......I won't put you through that but Crocodile Dundee is some decent movies


Fosters always crack me up.. Australian for beer, yet brewed in Canada


----------



## Johan45

C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Named red horse because it has a "Kick"??? lol
> 
> My former boss now lives in Singapore.... I don't think it ever cools down . ( 66F lowest temp ever recorded there)
> 
> I haven't had a fosters since the 80's.....maybe it should stay there along with dundee?


Knocked out a couple of our Aussie visitors for the record on 5 500 mls each.

No one came to challenge their experience after.







so yes, should be the Kick.

66F will be killing my libido for anything cept pushing benches.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.


True True.

Not a shining example of Australian cinematography to be sure.

Either way i'm happy with what the little 212 pushed out considering the ram speed, under my H100i that same chip did 4.8Ghz/1.488v with 2133Mhz ram if memory serves.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.


The movie, or the X?

We don't have many drive in movie theaters here anymore, I miss them


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
Click to expand...

Pfft

Guinness is the best beer. Beaten only by black and ran. Which has the num1 and num2 best beers ever in it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> heys guys can someone help me
> 
> i got a ssd and theres new firmware out for it, if i update it will i lose all data?
> 
> thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It won't affect the data written to the drive since it's updating the controller, but.... as with any other firmware flashing such as bios or gpu bios there's always the chance of something going wrong so a back up isn't a bad idea at all.


This


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.


we should amend the famous line "that's not an overclock!....THIS IS AN OVERCLOCK!...Wherez he going?"


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's ok, I prefer Melbourne Bitter and Tooheys Extra Dry myself
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters? ugh....haha
> 
> You need to drink some Good/Real Beer, nice strong quality Ale/Stout etc.
> 
> You could at least get a Guinness or something over a Fosters xD
> 
> It's Morning anyways, you don't need to be thinking about Beer xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft
> 
> Guinness is the best beer. Beaten only by black and ran. Which has the num1 and num2 best beers ever in it
Click to expand...

Ugh, Guinness...., the Guinness you get outside of Ireland just isn't the same.

Waiting for them to jump on the Imperial strength bandwagon









http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/141/185/

SmuttyNose one of the best RIS' i've ever had.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ugh, Guinness...., the Guinness you get outside of Ireland just isn't the same.
> 
> Waiting for them to jump on the Imperial strength bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/141/185/
> 
> SmuttyNose one of the best RIS' i've ever had.


those people are way too serious about their beer


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should amend the famous line "that's not an overclock!....THIS IS AN OVERCLOCK!...Wherez he going?"
Click to expand...

Hehe , good one.


----------



## Xylonjay

Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade from air cooling and get an AIO. I have tried over the last couple of weeks to order an H220X from Swiftech but they have been out of stock for weeks. Any idea where else I could get an H220X or something comparable as I'd like the ability to add a GPU waterblock in the future? I'm not knowledgeable enough to go full custom loop yet, so that isn't an option for me, yet. Thanks, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade from air cooling and get an AIO. I have tried over the last couple of weeks to order an H220X from Swiftech but they have been out of stock for weeks. Any idea where else I could get an H220X or something comparable as I'd like the ability to add a GPU waterblock in the future? I'm not knowledgeable enough to go full custom loop yet, so that isn't an option for me, yet. Thanks, any advice would be appreciated.


swiftech is a pretty small company they are having trouble keeping up with the demand for their products right now...but they have good stuff especially in the h2xxx series


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade from air cooling and get an AIO. I have tried over the last couple of weeks to order an H220X from Swiftech but they have been out of stock for weeks. Any idea where else I could get an H220X or something comparable as I'd like the ability to add a GPU waterblock in the future? I'm not knowledgeable enough to go full custom loop yet, so that isn't an option for me, yet. Thanks, any advice would be appreciated.


Try http://www.amazon.com/Swiftech-H220-X-Liquid-CPU-Cooler/dp/B00ORWL3WG


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie, or the X?
> 
> We don't have many drive in movie theaters here anymore, I miss them
Click to expand...

I'm glad I traded up let's just leave it at that









We still have 2 in this area within 30 minutes of my house. They're actually quite busy through the summer, even in this electronic age, they still have their charms I guess.I don't think many of us actually went to watch the movie.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should amend the famous line "that's not an overclock!....THIS IS AN OVERCLOCK!...Wherez he going?"
Click to expand...

Now that made me chucle a bit.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Try http://www.amazon.com/Swiftech-H220-X-Liquid-CPU-Cooler/dp/B00ORWL3WG


Thanks, but ouch...$179 seems a bit steep when they usually sell for $139.

Is the Corsair H100i GTX any good?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie, or the X?
> 
> We don't have many drive in movie theaters here anymore, I miss them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I traded up let's just leave it at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have 2 in this area within 30 minutes of my house. They're actually quite busy through the summer, even in this electronic age, they still have their charms I guess.I don't think many of us actually went to watch the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> C'mon Sarge I went to the drive in with my girfriend( ex-wife) now and saw that when it was released. It really didn't get better with age or a second movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should amend the famous line "that's not an overclock!....THIS IS AN OVERCLOCK!...Wherez he going?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that made me chucle a bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Thanks, but ouch...$179 seems a bit steep when they usually sell for $139.
> 
> Is the Corsair H100i GTX any good?


The h100i I have keeps me nice and cool. Even when folding I have yet to break 40c. Not sure how much better the "GTX" would be.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Thanks, but ouch...$179 seems a bit steep when they usually sell for $139.
> 
> Is the Corsair H100i GTX any good?


Looks fantastic, see http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler-review_160695, not sure I'd want to pay the extra over a h100i


----------



## miklkit

Drink a case of Fosters and it won't matter what's on the tv as you will be hanging onto the toilet to keep from flying off the planet.

Lagunitas IPA works for me.

How does that 212 do at 22-23C?


----------



## Mike The Owl

As the sun slowly sets in the west....Mike the Owl follows the suggestions of his betters on this thread....


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> A quick run to the bottle shop is called for....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> those people are way too serious about their beer


Yeah I know...but still not that bad whats coming out of Canada even at least in my opinion....there's a slew of really good/if not better micro/macro stouts...

and whatever...I'll drink a Bud before I drink Fosters haha


----------



## fx63007850

are these all safe temps, board im using is a 970a-ud3p, temps was from stressing with prime blend for hour and a half


----------



## Mega Man

vrm look warm but not deadly
to those that say prime is not realistic !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Please Note this is not at all related to anything recently posted !~
> 
> i did want to post this, as everyone says, " prime is unrealistic, nothing you do will put that much load on " here is my counter argument !~ and i have been doing 3-6 movies a day for others that say you just abuse your chip needlessly
> D:<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Disclaimers!
> 
> 
> 
> i do not condone pirating of movies, music or other forms of theft, all ripping is done by me, for me, and only of movies/music i actually own


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> vrm look warm but not deadly
> to those that say prime is not realistic !~


On my PCs, Prime consumes 20W more than x264 encoding at 100% CPU load. I had actually posted screenshots of the killawatt in the forum.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

20watts is negligable when most of us are pulling probably 250 or more from our cpus and the same from the r9's...I'd like to see the difference in prime and ibt on very high...


----------



## RJ-Savage

5.2ghz now 4 cores disabled 1.5v
2000mhz NB HT 2400mhz 12gigs 1333mhz

1950 passmark score in Singlethread xD

I'm liking this...it's pretty snappy in some stuff.


----------



## mus1mus

Sensors say IBT on mine is 56W max









Same with Prime.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 20watts is negligable when most of us are pulling probably 250 or more from our cpus and the same from the r9's...I'd like to see the difference in prime and ibt on very high...


Yes, i didn't say that to imply that 20W is an important amount. I meant that it is an indicator that Prime is heavier than x264 encoding, despite both being 100% loads. x264 stresses very little the FPU. It's integer except for the resizing part.

Here's your IBT request (the CPU is undervolted FX6300 at stock speed). The IBT is the version posted in Vishera Owners thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494064/ibt-vs-prime95-when-your-validation-is-shattered/30

Other measurements
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/310#post_22549061

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/340#post_22550560

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/320#post_22549383


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> lol, That's an hour drive mate and I'm a little tired for that.
> 
> Anyways...picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Kinda an odd direction to mount that heatsink you probably would get better performance mounting it the other way blowing out the back

you can get 5ghz with deltas


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> lol, That's an hour drive mate and I'm a little tired for that.
> 
> Anyways...picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda an odd direction to mount that heatsink you probably would get better performance mounting it the other way blowing out the back
> 
> you can get 5ghz with deltas
Click to expand...

Yes it was, It was for fun and nothing more......I will probably change it around when i fire it back up again, it was just easier to mount it like that


----------



## miklkit

I mounted an early 212 on a dual core AMD and hated it. So when I needed cooling I got something else with a much better mounting system.

Oh, my progression on the 8350: 4.5 on a UD3, 4.6 on a GD80, 4.7 on a GD80 and twin tower cooler, then 4.8 on a twin tower and Sabertooth.


----------



## The Stilt

The power draw from Prime95 (LargeFFT) is around 18% higher than the power draw from the most stressful real world application (X264 / X265 with ASM). The older versions of Intel Linpack (used by IBT for example) targeted to Sandy Bridge CPUs nearly match Prime95 in terms of power consumption while the newer versions do not. Obviously this only applies on AMD CPUs and not on Intel.

Using any version of Linpack as a stability test is not a good idea unless you´re able to do at least 45K matrix sizes (i.e 15.5GB of RAM available).
Otherwise each loop will be executed too quickly and the CPU will idle between each loop allowing it to cool down slightly.
Eventhou the load variations represent real world conditions better than Prime95 personally I don´t consider Linpack as the ultimate stability test.

Unless you are able to run Prime95 LargeFFT (V28.5 or newer) for at least 1 hour at the temperature peak then your system is not stable.
For AMD 15h CPUs the FFT size should be set to 2/3 of the per core L2 cache allocation (usually 768KB).

These relative numbers are based on DCR measurement (current over inductor) recorded on FX-8K series CPU.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The power draw from Prime95 (LargeFFT) is around 18% higher than the power draw from the most stressful real world application (X264 / X265 with ASM). The older versions of Intel Linpack (used by IBT for example) targeted to Sandy Bridge CPUs nearly match Prime95 in terms of power consumption while the newer versions do not. Obviously this only applies on AMD CPUs and not on Intel.
> 
> Using any version of Linpack as a stability test is not a good idea unless you´re able to do at least 45K matrix sizes (i.e 15.5GB of RAM available).
> Otherwise each loop will be executed too quickly and the CPU will idle between each loop allowing it to cool down slightly.
> Eventhou the load variations represent real world conditions better than Prime95 personally I don´t consider Linpack as the ultimate stability test.
> 
> Unless you are able to run Prime95 LargeFFT (V28.5 or newer) for at least 1 hour at the temperature peak then your system is not stable.
> For AMD 15h CPUs the FFT size should be set to 2/3 of the per core L2 cache allocation (usually 768KB).
> 
> These relative numbers are based on DCR measurement (current over inductor) recorded on FX-8K series CPU.


Yes, yes yes,yes but will it run crysis?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The power draw from Prime95 (LargeFFT) is around 18% higher than the power draw from the most stressful real world application (X264 / X265 with ASM). The older versions of Intel Linpack (used by IBT for example) targeted to Sandy Bridge CPUs nearly match Prime95 in terms of power consumption while the newer versions do not. Obviously this only applies on AMD CPUs and not on Intel.
> 
> Using any version of Linpack as a stability test is not a good idea unless you´re able to do at least 45K matrix sizes (i.e 15.5GB of RAM available).
> Otherwise each loop will be executed too quickly and the CPU will idle between each loop allowing it to cool down slightly.
> Eventhou the load variations represent real world conditions better than Prime95 personally I don´t consider Linpack as the ultimate stability test.
> 
> Unless you are able to run Prime95 LargeFFT (V28.5 or newer) for at least 1 hour at the temperature peak then your system is not stable.
> For AMD 15h CPUs the FFT size should be set to 2/3 of the per core L2 cache allocation (usually 768KB).
> 
> These relative numbers are based on DCR measurement (current over inductor) recorded on FX-8K series CPU.


Stilt, I tried.. .I really tried... but I just have to make the joke.... isn't that a little like testing the main bearings and rod bearings in your car by disabling the rev limiter and putting a brick on the accelerator for an hour to see if it holds?

All jokes aside though... thanks for the info... I don't consider linepack to be the end all be all, but it is a quick test to see if it will even run... some say to just run it and if it doesn't blue screen.... but heck I have a craptop that has had more bsod's than this thing ever has had even counting failed attempts at overclocks. I would love you to pop over to my 5ghz 24/7 club... people there need some stability tips all the time, and I'm not really the most qualified, thankfully the club has grown and the sharing of info has helped us all, but I'd really love your input... the entry exam is simple... probably too simple, but I'd like to add your name to the list just the same


----------



## jacqlittle

IBT or IBT AVX aren't good stress testing if you're looking for stability, try OCCT 4.4.1 with CPU:OCCT option for 3 hours, and if your system pass it, it's 99% stable in general. After that, if your system pass +12 hours of Prime 95 custom assign 80-90% of your total RAM, it's a good indication of stability...


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> IBT or IBT AVX aren't good stress testing if you're looking for stability, try OCCT 4.4.1 with CPU:OCCT option for 3 hours, and if your system pass it, it's 99% stable in general. After that, if your system pass +12 hours of Prime 95 custom assign 80-90% of your total RAM, it's a good indication of stability...


OCCT is a linepack stress test, which means it's identical to IBT:AVX, they're both linepack stress tests. claiming one is better then the other is a bit silly as they stress the cpu in the same way.


----------



## doulosofgod

My nb is 2200
bclk 200
cpu voltage 1.45
4.6 with multiplier at 23

i can run 4.7 ok it is a little unstable so i usually stay at 4.6.

my temperatures never go above 47c at 4.7 while running 3d mark and other tests so i know i have lots of room left, but when i try 4.8 it crashes shortly after.
i have a 990fxa-ud3 motherboard

anyone have some tips for me?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doulosofgod*
> 
> 
> 
> My nb is 2200
> bclk 200
> cpu voltage 1.45
> 4.6 with multiplier at 23
> 
> i can run 4.7 ok it is a little unstable so i usually stay at 4.6.
> 
> my temperatures never go above 47c at 4.7 while running 3d mark and other tests so i know i have lots of room left, but when i try 4.8 it crashes shortly after.
> i have a 990fxa-ud3 motherboard
> 
> anyone have some tips for me?


Cooling the VRMs and the rear of the board help.


----------



## fx63007850

i know its a bit warm and i got a 1500rpm fan on them and is it worth put a block on the vrms


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> OCCT is a linepack stress test, which means it's identical to IBT:AVX, they're both linepack stress tests. claiming one is better then the other is a bit silly as they stress the cpu in the same way.


this isn't directed at anyone...just quoted to continue the conversation across pages

stability is a bit of a pipe dream anyway... even at the manufactures defaults there is an expected error rate on every component... software and hardware alike actually... so stability is more or less subject to how stable you want it to be.. .otherwise what would be the point of ECC ram and raid arrays in servers... not to mention gpu's that offer double and quadruple accuracy in compute tasks... is really a question of how stable you need/want it to be... most just want to be stable enough to not impact performance or corrupt windows... and that actually takes a lot more than people think... but in general.. if you can pass IBT AVX on very high and at least an hour of Prime blend you'll be ok... if you really can't stand to lose your OS or data... consider more drastic tests.

btw.. I'm aware that there are those who passed those tests and still had very bad corruption... but understand... I had very bad corruption on a computer that passed 24 hrs of prime 95 blend... turned out to be the hdd lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i know its a bit warm and i got a 1500rpm fan on them and is it worth put a block on the vrms


Depends on your mobo.....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb/80_20#post_23963804

I'm sure that other boards can be waterCooled as well


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Depends on your mobo.....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb/80_20#post_23963804
> 
> I'm sure that other boards can be waterCooled as well


i have a 970a-ud3p rev 1, i do have a vrm block but its too short by 15mm,

i done a run at 5ghz but vrms hit 115c


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i have a 970a-ud3p rev 1, i do have a vrm block but its too short by 15mm,
> 
> i done a run at 5ghz but vrms hit 115c


----------



## richie_2010

I upgraded my cpu to the fx 8320e (1055t has been sold)
And wondering what overclocks prople have been getting.

Im also inrigued about how proples vids compared to mine gor overclocking. At stock mine says its 1.113v that is pretty low


----------



## Minotaurtoo

its really a crap shoot... but many people have been reaching 4.5ghz lately on decent cooling... and on extreme cooling 5ghz has been getting pretty common... but still it's a lottery... I've seen some peoples chips that wouldn't get past 4.5 on custom loops even.. and others like mine that 5ghz stable was a breeze... 5.42ghz fun run even. I tend to use IBT AVX at very high for my stable/unstable determination... but its not what one would call truly stable... but just good enough for me... check out my 5ghz 24/7 club (link in sig) there is a list of people in there and the voltages they use... most are amd.. some are intel too though so be sure to read which is which.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I upgraded my cpu to the fx 8320e (1055t has been sold)
> And wondering what overclocks prople have been getting.
> 
> Im also inrigued about how proples vids compared to mine gor overclocking. At stock mine says its 1.113v that is pretty low


your overclocking will depend greatly on your case airflow, cpu cooler and motherboard. so predicting an overclock is pretty hard. That said AMD doesn't bin it's chips for max overclock but for power bleed. This is a hard one for some people to get their heads around, but basically there really isn't any particularly better overclocking amd cpu then any other. All the 8 cores are almost equally likely to hit the same clock speeds.

The exception of course are the 9xxx series 8 cores. Those are all very high bleed chips, and because they're strictly binned, there aren't "bad" overclockers in that lineup to drag the average down.

yes, your vid is low, but again... i've found that only to be an iffy predictor for overclocking results in the fx lineup. all it tells me is you have a low bleed chip, which makes sense, because all the fx 8300/8310/8320/8320e chips are low bleed chips. and all low bleed means is you can reach the same clock speeds as a high bleed chip with less power; however you tend to have overheating issues at lower voltages that high bleed chips don't get; as a result, it's all a wash. Typically you'll probably hit the same overclocks as high bleed chips, your vcore will be lower and they'll have a slightly easier time of keeping things cool. but overall it doesn't mean much.


----------



## richie_2010

Cheers for your input its enlightened me abit more.
Ive noticed it does run the socket hotter even though the voltage is lower than my 1055t i put that down to 8cores n newer arch.
When i booted it up i set 1.15v as the stock voltage. I thought put it on auto n see what it says n it wasnt even 1.1v

Im running it on my crosshair v formula z with corsair h100i.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> IBT or IBT AVX aren't good stress testing if you're looking for stability, try OCCT 4.4.1 with CPU:OCCT option for 3 hours, and if your system pass it, it's 99% stable in general. After that, if your system pass +12 hours of Prime 95 custom assign 80-90% of your total RAM, it's a good indication of stability...


IBT AVX is just as effective as prime, occt. (well there can be an argument that IBT is more effective than prime, but that is just based on time)

they all do the same thing equally well. its about what you prefer to use, *Know how to use it*, and have the patience to use it properly.

I swear by avx IBT for the last two years. I can tell you first hand IBT is more than enough to prove stability.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PSSTT, you can do more than 10 runs


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Cheers for your input its enlightened me abit more.
> Ive noticed it does run the socket hotter even though the voltage is lower than my 1055t i put that down to 8cores n newer arch.
> When i booted it up i set 1.15v as the stock voltage. I thought put it on auto n see what it says n it wasnt even 1.1v
> 
> Im running it on my crosshair v formula z with corsair h100i.


you can reduce the temp on your socket by using LLC controls. Most new comers are rather fond of V boosting their chips.

For the most part Vboost is a bad thing unless you are into subzero exotic overclocking. most chips don't like it all that much, and it is one of the worst offenders for socket temps.

try High LLC and adding Vcore to account for the vdroop (yes vdroop can be good)


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> OCCT is a linepack stress test, which means it's identical to IBT:AVX, they're both linepack stress tests. claiming one is better then the other is a bit silly as they stress the cpu in the same way.


Did you read well? I said CPU:OCCT not CPU:LINPACK, and aren't the same test, CPU:OCCT is more complex than IBT AVX and test not only AVX instructions... Look at this: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/support -> "What is this test good for ?"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IBT AVX is just as effective as prime, occt. (well there can be an argument that IBT is more effective than prime, but that is just based on time)
> 
> they all do the same thing equally well. its about what you prefer to use, *Know how to use it*, and have the patience to use it properly.
> 
> I swear by avx IBT for the last two years. I can tell you first hand IBT is more than enough to prove stability.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSSTT, you can do more than 10 runs


I can say you first hand too, that many computers can do 20 passes of IBT AVX Very High and they aren't stable with games, etc... I don't know a computer that passing CPU:OCCT 3 hours and Prime95 12 hours was unstable in games or general purpose. IBT AVX basically is for testing high temps, a machine that pass this test could be stable, or not...


----------



## mus1mus

Not sure what you are up to.

I have been cruising OCCT on my old chip as I am on the limit of everything. Cooling, Vcore to pass IBT! Let alone Prime. But OCCT can loop as long as I can.

I dnt follow conventions. Coz they are all the same! IBT for quicker validations of the OC. Prime Blend requires a little less Voltage. OCCT runs hotter than the two but requires way lower VCore than both.


----------



## The Stilt

For CPU stressing OCCT is just the same Linpack (Intel MKL).
The exe has the normal Linpack exes embedded inside it:

linpack_xeon32, linpack_xeon32_avx, linpack_xeon64 and linpack_xeon64_avx.


----------



## mus1mus

On the other hand,

I tried to check on my Burnt EPS Socket. Tore down the housing to check if the pins melted or something.


Spoiler: Don't Puke!











Looks like I can still revive the mighty SaberCat!

Pins or Solder, what would you guys recommend??


----------



## The Stilt

Get a new socket from Molex or Tyco (TE).
Molex has uprated 13A (vs. 9A) sockets available (Mini-Fit Jr. series).

I don´t even want to know how did you manage to melt the socket









You´ll need pretty damn powerful iron or hot air station with a pre-heater to replace that socket.
Don´t try to remove the pins with less than 80W powered iron.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I upgraded my cpu to the fx 8320e (1055t has been sold)
> And wondering what overclocks prople have been getting.
> 
> Im also inrigued about how proples vids compared to mine gor overclocking. At stock mine says its 1.113v that is pretty low


1.18 here...I've got an 1100 watt iron I haven't used yet


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Get a new socket from Molex or Tyco (TE).
> Molex has uprated 13A (vs. 9A) sockets available (Mini-Fit Jr. series).
> 
> *I don´t even want to know how did you manage to melt the socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _You´ll need pretty damn powerful iron or hot air station with a pre-heater to replace that socket.
> Don´t try to remove the pins with less than 80W powered iron._


*Greed and Stubbornness







*
Bad luck or the cable just went loose.

_I think replacing the socket is too much for my tools and skill set. I'll just solder directly an EPS cable from my PSU. Could be easier but omits the chance to change PSU. Soooo, yeah







_

Don't you think?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> OCCT is a linepack stress test, which means it's identical to IBT:AVX, they're both linepack stress tests. claiming one is better then the other is a bit silly as they stress the cpu in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read well? I said CPU:OCCT not CPU:LINPACK, and aren't the same test, CPU:OCCT is more complex than IBT AVX and test not only AVX instructions... Look at this: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/support -> "What is this test good for ?"
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IBT AVX is just as effective as prime, occt. (well there can be an argument that IBT is more effective than prime, but that is just based on time)
> 
> they all do the same thing equally well. its about what you prefer to use, *Know how to use it*, and have the patience to use it properly.
> 
> I swear by avx IBT for the last two years. I can tell you first hand IBT is more than enough to prove stability.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSSTT, you can do more than 10 runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can say you first hand too, that many computers can do 20 passes of IBT AVX Very High and they aren't stable with games, etc... I don't know a computer that passing CPU:OCCT 3 hours and Prime95 12 hours was unstable in games or general purpose. IBT AVX basically is for testing high temps, a machine that pass this test could be stable, or not...
Click to expand...

I'm 100% rock stable, care to trying an call me a liar?

20 runs on very high = not even 30 mins of stress.

come back after getting a few months worth of experience with custom settings. and hours spend running IBT

you cant even compare 30 mins of IBT to 3 or 12 hours of anything else.

and trust me if you are only running prime for 12 hours, you've not found everything there either.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> care to trying an call me a liar?


I did not call you a liar at any time, that's what you said, not me...

I only said that IBT AVX isn't a good test for looking stability, many people pass that test but then it is not stable in games or other progrmas, and in this same forum if you use the search can corroborate what I said...


----------



## hawker-gb

I tested 5ghz with IBT-AVX 20 passes very high and it was rock solid for month now in any app 24/7.

But,yesterday I test 4,5 ghz 20 passes very high and it passes but crashing constantly in games and some apps.

That makes me believe with IBT is not 100% certain crash proof tool.

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Warning: Wall O Text:

I can tell you for a fact that no tool is 100% certain... IBT AVX is quickest at picking out an unstable OC, Prime over time is best for finding smaller instabilities... but truth be told... and this hurts peoples feelings... but no computer, not one single computer in the whole world is 100% stable.. .not even at stock... think about it for just a min.... why would people who are concerned about accuracy go through such extreme lengths to get super accurate computations if there wasn't a need....

instability = errors in computation = inaccuracy

standard PC's are NOT built to provide the same accuracy level that engineering stations are built for... therefore, one must assume that there is a certain amount of inherent instability in every system, or what would be the point of spending thousands on a "special" video card for compute purposes or special cpu's?

In the race for speed of computation some accuracy has been sacrificed already... this goes for every system component... from your cpu, to the SSD... It really comes down to this... how stable is stable enough? Windows, and other software has coding in it specifically to deal with the little errors that commonly happen... double checks etc...that's why an unstable OC can actually perform worse than stock... well that and a few other reasons I'm not going to bother getting into...

I work with professional grade systems (controllers, engineering stations...etc) and I can tell you that there are some extreme lengths that get taken to ensure proper function in said systems... including a myriad of redundancy, double and triple checks at the hardware level, but when accuracy counts, its needed...

but for goodness sake, we are mostly talking gaming computers here, some folders and miners and maybe a few who use their system professionally, so for most here yeah, a quick run of IBT AVX on very high is good... sometimes it isn't good enough... sometimes its the operator not knowing how to interpret the results... yes IBT AVX will give false positives and even false fails (the old linepack stopped unexpectedly error)... Those who fold, mine, or use their systems for some profession where accuracy counts... well they will need much more drastic measures to ensure the most accurate results...

BTW... crashes do NOT always mean your system is unstable!!!! there are things call conflicts... software, IRQ... blah blah blah... the simple test is to go back to stock and see what happens when you change nothing else.... heck I have a piece of software at work that doesn't like 8:00 AM or 12:00 am... IDK why, but the thing will crash every time you try to use it at those times... even the manufacture can't explain it....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, I used IBT for 20 passes on very high to test my 4.9GHz overclock, and the only crashing I ever see, is in Dirt Rally.... when I take a turn too fast and run off the road.


----------



## mus1mus

If you are crashing doing that, you need to think about Throttling.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are crashing doing that, you need to think about Throttling.


----------



## mus1mus

My brother actually is complaining about his game doing the micro stutters when he's driving on the gutters. That's at unstable 4.8 on my old chip. Now, he's saying things are running better. IBT 50 Passes at 4.9!

His game, a famous street racing game installment that is 30FPS! limited!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I dunno why any racing game would be 30FPS capped, that makes no sense, unless they want it to be more cinematic or something.

iRacing and Dirt Rally are both running perfect in corssfire for me right now.
Wife and myself have become addicted to racing sims, like, literally in a few days time. lol


----------



## miklkit

IRacing..... Back in 1996 an outfit called Papyrus came out with a NASCAR racing game. They owned that scene until 2004 when EA bought the NASCAR sponsorship. Papyrus went under and then came back as IRacing.

In 1998 Papyrus came out with a Formula 1 simulator called Grand Prix Legends. It used their upgraded physics with all the filters to make it driveable turned off. It's the real deal. Novices touch the gas ans spin. They touch the brakes and spin. Compared to modern games the tire model is too stiff and the aerodynamics is off, but it is the first game to have native 4 core CPU support and still rocks. I can't drive it anymore because my eyes are too old and can't maintain the needed focus any more, so retired.

Now you have me looking at GT Legends and GTR2. Maybe I can still handle a Mini or a TR4.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I used IBT for 20 passes on very high to test my 4.9GHz overclock, and the only crashing I ever see, is in Dirt Rally.... when I take a turn too fast and run off the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are crashing doing that, you need to think about Throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

and remove turbo.


----------



## RJ-Savage

I need to download/try out that Dirty Rally looks pretty Sick.


----------



## zila

Me too, I like the way it looks. I watched a little game play on youtube and I think I'm gonna get it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

It's amazing! Well worth the $35...

The wife and I have logged quite a few hours already.
I suggest a force feedback wheel and pedal to get the true experience. It is a simulation game, not an arcade game, like traditional Dirt titles.


----------



## LinusBE

I have played it a lot since its release and it is awesome. It is by far the most difficult racing game I have ever played, but when you do a clean stage it feels awesome. I have got the 11th time worldwide on a stage by now. you can watch the video 



 if you want.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My brother actually is complaining about his game doing the micro stutters when he's driving on the gutters. That's at unstable 4.8 on my old chip. Now, he's saying things are running better. IBT 50 Passes at 4.9!
> 
> His game, a famous street racing game installment that is 30FPS! limited!


Not NFS Rivals by chance?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not NFS Rivals by chance?


We have a winner!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not NFS Rivals by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a winner!
Click to expand...

Add this to the end of the shortcut:

-GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60+

Forces the game to 60 fps, just make sure it doesnt dip below that or everything goes slow-mo


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not NFS Rivals by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> We have a winner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add this to the end of the shortcut:
> 
> -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60+
> 
> Forces the game to 60 fps, just make sure it doesnt dip below that or everything goes slow-mo
Click to expand...

Yep. seen that last night. I'll force it to 60FPS and try.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Warning: Wall O Text:
> 
> _snip_accurate computations if there wasn't a need....
> 
> instability = errors in computation = inaccuracy
> 
> _snip_ accuracy counts, its needed...
> 
> _snip_ mine, or use their systems for some profession where accuracy counts... well they will need much more drastic measures to ensure the most accurate results...
> 
> BTW... crashes do _snip_ software at work that doesn't like 8:00 AM or 12:00 am... IDK why, but the thing will crash every time you try to use it at those times... even the manufacture can't explain it....










Join the I read every word of Minotaurtoo's type Club






























Just kidding







sorry Mino*


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the I read every word of Minotaurtoo's type Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Mino*


rofl... good one


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> IRacing..... Back in 1996 an outfit called Papyrus came out with a NASCAR racing game. They owned that scene until 2004 when EA bought the NASCAR sponsorship. Papyrus went under and then came back as IRacing.
> 
> In 1998 Papyrus came out with a Formula 1 simulator called Grand Prix Legends. It used their upgraded physics with all the filters to make it driveable turned off. It's the real deal. Novices touch the gas ans spin. They touch the brakes and spin. Compared to modern games the tire model is too stiff and the aerodynamics is off, but it is the first game to have native 4 core CPU support and still rocks. I can't drive it anymore because my eyes are too old and can't maintain the needed focus any more, so retired.
> 
> Now you have me looking at GT Legends and GTR2. Maybe I can still handle a Mini or a TR4.


NASCAR Racing 4 was as real as it gets. I never got to try the EA sports version. In N4 you could see the shine and shadows on the other cars as you go by. Some tracks would have the sun so bright on one end of the track that you had to guess. With everything turned on as high as possible, the game would only use 100mb of memory.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> IRacing..... Back in 1996 an outfit called Papyrus came out with a NASCAR racing game. They owned that scene until 2004 when EA bought the NASCAR sponsorship. Papyrus went under and then came back as IRacing.
> 
> In 1998 Papyrus came out with a Formula 1 simulator called Grand Prix Legends. It used their upgraded physics with all the filters to make it driveable turned off. It's the real deal. Novices touch the gas ans spin. They touch the brakes and spin. Compared to modern games the tire model is too stiff and the aerodynamics is off, but it is the first game to have native 4 core CPU support and still rocks. I can't drive it anymore because my eyes are too old and can't maintain the needed focus any more, so retired.
> 
> Now you have me looking at GT Legends and GTR2. Maybe I can still handle a Mini or a TR4.
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR Racing 4 was as real as it gets. I never got to try the EA sports version. In N4 you could see the shine and shadows on the other cars as you go by. Some tracks would have the sun so bright on one end of the track that you had to guess. With everything turned on as high as possible, the game would only use 100mb of memory.
Click to expand...

I had the 2 Nascar games, from Papyrus & EA, in the late 90's, lots of fun!

I had a steering wheel with paddles on it for controls, couldn't afford the foot feet...

Does anybody make a Nascar game today?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I had the 2 Nascar games, from Papyrus & EA, in the late 90's, lots of fun!
> 
> I had a steering wheel with paddles on it for controls, couldn't afford the foot feet...
> 
> Does anybody make a Nascar game today?


NASCAR is part of iRacing. It's about as real as it gets. #88 used to train on it!


----------



## miklkit

NASCAR 2003 was the last version they made as Papyrus and was the best. I'm old fashioned and don't do pay to play so know nothing about what IRacing is doing now. I raced GPL until my eyes gave out and had to retire in 2010.

I'm now thinking about getting the old G25 out of mothballs and giving GTLegends or the Power and Glory mods a shot. I might still be able to handle something like a bug eye Sprite or TR4.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> NASCAR 2003 was the last version they made as Papyrus and was the best. I'm old fashioned and don't do pay to play so know nothing about what IRacing is doing now. I raced GPL until my eyes gave out and had to retire in 2010.
> 
> I'm now thinking about getting the old G25 out of mothballs and giving GTLegends or the Power and Glory mods a shot. I might still be able to handle something like a bug eye Sprite or TR4.


I'd love to have a G25/G27....

I have been playing Dirt Rally A LOT... a proper gear box would be great. That game will keep you on the edge of your seat. It's so intense, and the races are all 4-5 minutes in length.

To be more on topic, I have noticed all 8 cores getting 40-50% even usage in this game. I am seeing that in all of my games actually.
I have noticed that using crossfire has completely changed the characteristics of the CPU load, and has spread it out so evenly.....

I can honestly say, this 8 core vishera is just a bang up little chip for the money. Still so impressed with how well it handles everything.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd love to have a G25/G27....
> 
> I have been playing Dirt Rally A LOT... a proper gear box would be great. That game will keep you on the edge of your seat. It's so intense, and the races are all 4-5 minutes in length.
> 
> To be more on topic, I have noticed all 8 cores getting 40-50% even usage in this game. I am seeing that in all of my games actually.
> I have noticed that using crossfire has completely changed the characteristics of the CPU load, and has spread it out so evenly.....
> 
> I can honestly say, this 8 core vishera is just a bang up little chip for the money. Still so impressed with how well it handles everything.


I don't know how you are seeing that...with usage across most games/and almost everything else...I see like 1 or 2 cores getting used pretty heavily the rest is all pretty much split evenly minimal usage some spikes here and there though...

mines running better though apparently just really needed to smoke the IMC-CPU/NB
must be a lot weaker than other chips.. started running a lot better hit it with 1.45-1.47v
vs others that are running like 1.25-1.35v....
talk about throwing off more heat though...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I don't know how you are seeing that...with usage across most games/and almost everything else...I see like 1 or 2 cores getting used pretty heavily the rest is all pretty much split evenly minimal usage some spikes here and there though...


using riva tuner you can see the usage across cores in game...

@agent I've noticed this as well since going crossfire...it is game specific though...heres to hoping it keeps getting better


----------



## miklkit

A proper leather covered wheel with pedals and shifter really makes the driving more real and the driver faster. It also adds to the workload.

4-5 minutes? That sounds pretty short. A Grand Prix back in the day lasted around 3 hours with no pit stops. It took me about 8 1/2 minutes to do one lap at the Nurburgring and 38-39 minutes to do a lap at the Targa Florio. Then there are the short tracks like Watkins Glen that only take about 1:07 to do.

And yes the FX handles the loads just fine. I see a small drop in fps when the flag drops with 20 cars sliding around but by the time I get past the start line the fps is back up and stays there. It's a shame that so many of the "new" sims are still single core bound.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'll put some screenies up later from BF4, Crysis 3, and Dirt Rally

What's awesome is, BF4 will hit like 85% CPU usage, with everything maxed, and 200% res scaling, but the FPS is great.
That's with mantle running. DX11 doesn't use quite as much CPU (only around 60-65%), but the load is still spread out pretty well.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Running really Damn good now,

way more butter smooth/non-hitch/stutter etc

buss getting hit good and dropped multiplier

50-55c unbelievable....

CB like 770-780 57c etc

took so much of that stutter out/drops in really intensive/populated areas etc...almost non-existent now.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'll put some screenies up later from BF4, Crysis 3, and Dirt Rally
> 
> What's awesome is, BF4 will hit like 85% CPU usage, with everything maxed, and 200% res scaling, but the FPS is great.
> That's with mantle running. DX11 doesn't use quite as much CPU (only around 60-65%), but the load is still spread out pretty well.


No, that's the difference with the FX. You WANT the CPU to show high usage. The more you see, the better FPS you will get. To put it otherwise. My FX 8320 is great in video encoding speed at 100% CPU load. Because at 75% load, is just like an FX6300.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No, that's the difference with the FX. You WANT the CPU to show high usage. The more you see, the better FPS you will get. To put it otherwise. My FX 8320 is great in video encoding speed at 100% CPU load. Because at 75% load, is just like an FX6300.


I thought Mantle/Drivers was still crap though?....BF4
I just use DX11..... runs just sick and be capped 1080p 60fps highish settings with 270...no frame drops/butter smooth...it's just ridiculously well optimized/usage.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I thought Mantle/Drivers was still crap though?....BF4
> I just use DX11..... runs just sick and be capped 1080p 60fps highish settings with 270...no frame drops/butter smooth...it's just ridiculously well optimized/usage.


Using DX11 in BF4??? WHYYYY????


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Using DX11 in BF4??? WHYYYY????


because I never needed it....and the fact that those first few drivers/mantle it was actually like a hell of a lot worse....

haven't tried these new ones...so I don't if there was any improvement or not...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> because I never needed it....and the fact that those first few drivers/mantle it was actually like a hell of a lot worse....


Trust me man, use mantle. It's tits.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Trust me man, use mantle. *It's tits*.


droopy or pert?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> droopy or pert?


The perky variety my friend!


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Trust me man, use mantle. It's tits.


Hadn't even played BF4 in awhile..burnt out on Stock maps...I need to download expansion's/premium etc


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Hadn't even played BF4 in awhile..burnt out on Stock maps...I need to download expansion's/premium etc


I haven't played much lately either, cause my mouse was pissing me off, but I just got the Logitech G700s, so I'm gonna be firing it back up now.
Awesome little mouse! Got it for $50 refurbished on newegg.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Hadn't even played BF4 in awhile..burnt out on Stock maps...I need to download expansion's/premium etc


hope you have a lot of time....my bf4 it's up to over 60gigs base game is like 24


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> I thought Mantle/Drivers was still crap though?....BF4
> I just use DX11...even with 270 I could be at 4.5ghz probably not even that is needed.. just fine and be capped 1080p 60fps
> medium/highish settings...no frame drops/butter smooth...it's just ridiculously well optimized/usage.


I 've no idea. I have never played BF4. I just know that if an FX wants to be close to Intel in performance in CPU bound games, the more you see it loaded, the more it will be equal to its Intel counterparts. Contrary to many games that can't max out even a 4 core FX and where you see minimum differences between FX4300, FX6300 and FX8320, BF can load a lot, 8 cores. So this is why contrary to the previously mentioned games, you see the FX 8 cores, leaving behind the i3s.



There's no mystery. An FX 8 core user, should feel GLAD, every time he sees his CPU above 75% load. Up to 75%, his CPU will behave slighly better than an FX6300 (at the same clocks). The more the game can load 8 cores, the more you will see the distance from i3, FX4 and FX 6 cores. In hypothetical game that can load an FX8350 at 100%, the performance in the game will be roughly the same as an i7 3770.

Look at that:

- FX-4300 : 67 fps
- FX-6300: 88 fps

The difference is 23%. The theoretical difference, if both FX-4300 and FX6300 were loaded at 100%, should be around 30% (33% if FX6300 was at 3.8). What the 23% suggests, is that the FX-4300 is running at 100% load and the FX-6300 at something like 90% load. The 8350 SHOULD, if it was CPU-bound only, arrive to +25% plus (22fps PLUS, because of +2 cores and higher clock) compared to FX6300, so to 110 fps. Instead, it stays at 97 (only +9 fps compared to FX6300), which suggests, that it's even less loaded the FX6300, plus it has higher clock. The 9370 manages to take more fps, because of the higher clock.

Of course, things can't be 100% accurate, because all the above assumes that in all cases, the game can is only CPU bound.

In most games that use 4 cores, you see the FX4300 about the same as FX6300. Exactly because the 6300 runs at 75% load when the FX4300 is at 100%. BF4 shows each FX line separating from each other and closing the gap with the Intels, exactly because the game can load all cores heavily. Not just load many cores, but HEAVILY. If it was in position to load them all 100%, you 'd see the FX8350 battling out with i7 3770.

When in games you see your 8 core load at 50%, no matter how many cores have some load, in reality it's like you 're running an FX 4 core with more FPUs as bonus. Rejoice everytime you see your 8-core with loads over 75%, because it means you 're doing better than an FX6300 of the same clock.


----------



## Undervolter

Here's how everything fits:

My favourite real life benchmark, because it scales perfectly with cores

x264 2nd pass FX6300 (green) vs i5-2500K (blue). Higher is better. FX beats by 6%



In game the FX beats the i5 by 2 fps (2,2%). It should be 6%, but either the FX isn't perfectly at 100% or the nature of the game is slightly different than x264.

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/429/AMD_FX-Series_FX-6300_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K.html

In fact, in BF above, the FX6300 beats the i5-2500k. But in most games the i5-2500 beats the FX6300. Why? Because these games can't load 100% the FX6300... While BF4 does or almost does. So you have a "benchmark" like scenario, where the FX can show all it has and where the more cores can nullify the higher IPC advantage.

Take FX-4300 vs i5 2500K



In x264, the i5 beats the FX4300 by 22%

in BF its 86 vs 67 = 22% advantage for the i5.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, BF4 lays across my CPU like cheese on bread....
Especially with two GPU's and mantle turned on.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, BF4 lays across my CPU like cheese on bread....
> Especially with two GPU's and mantle turned on.


I believe you. For an FX 8 core, BF4 is not a perfect scenario, but it's one of the best game scenarios currently available. It's a perfect scenario mostly for FX4300 and FX6300. The FX8xxx ideally would like the game to be heavier. The FX8xxx will be a late bloomer.

Initially i had FX6300. I got FX8320, only because my usual application is exactly...x264. So i knew i 'd get a 25% secured boost (and i did), because x264 when encoding in HQ HD, will ALWAYS load 100% the CPU. At 75% load, an FX8320 is the same as FX6300.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> NASCAR is part of iRacing. It's about as real as it gets. #88 used to train on it!


Haha. You knew that too? That was back in the days at Pitroad.com site when he first drove the Gargoyles car at Bristol.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I had the 2 Nascar games, from Papyrus & EA, in the late 90's, lots of fun!
> 
> I had a steering wheel with paddles on it for controls, couldn't afford the foot feet...
> 
> Does anybody make a Nascar game today?


I don't see them around anymore. I occasionally hit the dirt track racing 2 up for some relaxation.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So guys,

If i dont get tied up working this weekend i might do something a little crazy.....see ive been wanting to see just how my 8350 would do under my loop so that means id have to take my 9590 out.

And since the little 212 did so well before......well, just as an experiment









5 gajigglehutz maybe?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So guys,
> 
> If i dont get tied up working this weekend i might do something a little crazy.....see ive been wanting to see just how my 8350 would do under my loop so that means id have to take my 9590 out.
> 
> And since the little 212 did so well before......well, just as an experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 gajigglehutz maybe?


I had a 9590 for about 2 months...

I couldn't get it past 4.8 GHz stable on IBT/AVX - High!

So I put my 8350 back in and sold the 9590 on eBay, I got what I paid for it. I bought used, also on eBay.

So, after I put the 8350 back in I just barely got into the 5GHz 24/7 Club. But it was not what I would consider stable...

Lately I can't get 4.9GHz stable on 30 runs on IBT/AVX - Very High - real high temps I mean in the 80's!

I'm going to blitz the loop and start over including a fresh CPU/Heatsink mount... something just ain't right...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So guys,
> 
> If i dont get tied up working this weekend i might do something a little crazy.....see ive been wanting to see just how my 8350 would do under my loop so that means id have to take my 9590 out.
> 
> And since the little 212 did so well before......well, just as an experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 gajigglehutz maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 9590 for about 2 months...
> 
> I couldn't get it past 4.8 GHz stable on IBT/AVX - High!
> 
> So I put my 8350 back in and sold the 9590 on eBay, I got what I paid for it. I bought used, also on eBay.
> 
> So, after I put the 8350 back in I just barely got into the 5GHz 24/7 Club. But it was not what I would consider stable...
> 
> Lately I can't get 4.9GHz stable on 30 runs on IBT/AVX - Very High - real high temps I mean in the 80's!
> 
> I'm going to blitz the loop and start over including a fresh CPU/Heatsink mount... something just ain't right...
Click to expand...

Yep, my wifes 9590 is a bit like that, its at 4.8 static atm (faster than 4.7/5.0)

Mine is a bit better than that so we'll see what happens....might take the CM fan off and jam a Noctua industrial on there for a little extra airflow


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So guys,
> 
> If i dont get tied up working this weekend i might do something a little crazy.....see ive been wanting to see just how my 8350 would do under my loop so that means id have to take my 9590 out.
> 
> And since the little 212 did so well before......well, just as an experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 gajigglehutz maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 9590 for about 2 months...
> 
> I couldn't get it past 4.8 GHz stable on IBT/AVX - High!
> 
> So I put my 8350 back in and sold the 9590 on eBay, I got what I paid for it. I bought used, also on eBay.
> 
> So, after I put the 8350 back in I just barely got into the 5GHz 24/7 Club. But it was not what I would consider stable...
> 
> Lately I can't get 4.9GHz stable on 30 runs on IBT/AVX - Very High - real high temps I mean in the 80's!
> 
> I'm going to blitz the loop and start over including a fresh CPU/Heatsink mount... something just ain't right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my wifes 9590 is a bit like that, its at 4.8 static atm (faster than 4.7/5.0)
> 
> Mine is a bit better than that so we'll see what happens....might take the CM fan off and jam a Noctua industrial on there for a little extra airflow
Click to expand...

@JourneymanMike

At what Voltage and Loop Size?

If you are feeding it to about 1.6V to the Cores then maybe. If not, maybe consider drastic measures like, lapping.

@Sgt Bilko

That 9590 is sweet. Is the 8350 too far in terms of Clock/Voltage requirement?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, my wifes 9590 is a bit like that, its at 4.8 static atm (faster than 4.7/5.0)
> 
> Mine is a bit better than that so we'll see what happens....might take the CM fan off and jam a Noctua industrial on there for a little extra airflow


Most people think that a 9590 is a guaranteed 5ghz 24/7 chip on all 8... but nah.. close... it will at least hit it on turbo for sure... but 5 on all 8....little hard to do even with a 9590... less you are lucky like me... rofl


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So guys,
> 
> If i dont get tied up working this weekend i might do something a little crazy.....see ive been wanting to see just how my 8350 would do under my loop so that means id have to take my 9590 out.
> 
> And since the little 212 did so well before......well, just as an experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 gajigglehutz maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 9590 for about 2 months...
> 
> I couldn't get it past 4.8 GHz stable on IBT/AVX - High!
> 
> So I put my 8350 back in and sold the 9590 on eBay, I got what I paid for it. I bought used, also on eBay.
> 
> So, after I put the 8350 back in I just barely got into the 5GHz 24/7 Club. But it was not what I would consider stable...
> 
> Lately I can't get 4.9GHz stable on 30 runs on IBT/AVX - Very High - real high temps I mean in the 80's!
> 
> I'm going to blitz the loop and start over including a fresh CPU/Heatsink mount... something just ain't right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my wifes 9590 is a bit like that, its at 4.8 static atm (faster than 4.7/5.0)
> 
> Mine is a bit better than that so we'll see what happens....might take the CM fan off and jam a Noctua industrial on there for a little extra airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @JourneymanMike
> 
> At what Voltage and Loop Size?
> 
> If you are feeding it to about 1.6V to the Cores then maybe. If not, maybe consider drastic measures like, lapping.
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> That 9590 is sweet. Is the 8350 too far in terms of Clock/Voltage requirement?
Click to expand...

Yeah...i could never get it 100% stable at 5.0 under the H100i so the 212 doesn't stand a chance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, my wifes 9590 is a bit like that, its at 4.8 static atm (faster than 4.7/5.0)
> 
> Mine is a bit better than that so we'll see what happens....might take the CM fan off and jam a Noctua industrial on there for a little extra airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people think that a 9590 is a guaranteed 5ghz 24/7 chip on all 8... but nah.. close... it will at least hit it on turbo for sure... but 5 on all 8....little hard to do even with a 9590... less you are lucky like me... rofl
Click to expand...

Yeah, not always a guaranteed 5.0...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @JourneymanMike
> 
> At what Voltage and Loop Size?
> 
> If you are feeding it to about 1.6V to the Cores then maybe. If not, maybe consider drastic measures like, lapping.


I tried 1.6 and it didn't like that! Made a horrible noise at me and shut down!

It does work one tick below 1.6v

My loop is in my Sig - Watson II Here's a description. D5 pump, EK 360 XTX, EK 240 XTX, Noctua NF-F12's in push/pull on both rads. Also 2 R9 290'X's both under water, EK MB block for CVF-Z, EK Supremacy EVO.

I'm preparing to get a pedestal for my SM8 and add 2x 480's, I may need another D5...

I no longer have the 9590, I'm using an 8350 that has been lapped...


----------



## mus1mus

Know what, I have this idea playing in my mind atm.

Once I get the kitty back on it's toes, I'll try to grab another FX. A higher SKU, if I can, of the same batch as my 8320E and check if there's significant advantages on higher bins than the lowly SKUs.

That should be a good one I think.

@JourneymanMike

That's a decent loop mate. I think you can improve your temps further with your current rig.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Know What? I have This Idea too and it's a Better one xD


----------



## mus1mus

Better? How?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Better? How?


Shhhh.....He's sleeping it off


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Better? How?
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh.....He's sleeping it off
Click to expand...

I can't imagine his or anyone's enjoyment with beer, ALONE.









tsk tsk!


----------



## mus1mus

I breathe life back into the KITTY!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I breathe life back into the KITTY!


Congrats mate


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I breathe life back into the KITTY!


That's good man, decent board. Now no more loose wires!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I breathe life back into the KITTY!


IT LIVES!!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Congrats mate


Thanks mate!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's good man, decent board. Now no more loose wires!


ahhh. I think so.....












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> IT LIVES!!!!


Still meooows a hollow growl though


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still meooows a hollow growl though


I almost got nauseous when I seen that stock heatsink on there lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I almost got nauseous when I seen that stock heatsink on there lol


Just there to test things out. In case my cable tracing skills sucked.









Meow just needs a CPU block. 3 triple 120s waiting for it. And a custom test bench maybe. ;D


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just there to test things out. In case my cable tracing skills sucked.


I knew why...I just almost lost my lunch that's all lol...you should see the one that comes with the e series it's so cute lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I knew why...I just almost lilostst lunch that's all lol...*you should see the one that comes with the e series it's so cute lol*













60C in the BIOS at stock!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60C in the BIOS at stock!


I need to find my stock posts...never know when I might need to use the little junker lol....yikes...no heat pipes what were they thinking...


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I need to find my stock posts...never know when I might need to use the little junker lol....yikes...no heat pipes what were they thinking...


Invest in liquid nitro







, it what they were thinking, I think. Badass photos, keep em coming if you get off the "box" test bench.


----------



## uddarts

cut a hole in the box so the socket can breath.









ud


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Slightly off topic
> 
> super excited, the "new" megaman if you will is avail for preorder, ( ill let you do some googling as to why if it interests you ) - i am super excited !~
> 
> see Mighty No. 9
> 
> http://www.mightyno9.com/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Slightly off topic
> 
> super excited, the "new" megaman if you will is avail for preorder, ( ill let you do some googling as to why if it interests you ) - i am super excited !~
> 
> see Mighty No. 9
> 
> http://www.mightyno9.com/
Click to expand...

Oh?

Been waiting for some news about it. Will have to take a gander at this


----------



## Mega Man

steam has preorder up


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> steam has preorder up


Yeah i think i might grab it at some point.....slowly trying to clear out my pile of shame...very slowly


----------



## RJ-Savage

Fallout 4 xD


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Fallout 4 xD


I'll pick that up as well but I'll be waiting until its not completely broken


----------



## RJ-Savage

I need to order some Tuniq or MX4 to try out...the formula 7 is kinda sucking....AS5 did even better...kinda a lot better actually, pretty bad.....

Pre-applied stuff on the H60 was killer too...should of kept/used that....

Shin etsu?? or Dow?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Has anybody tried this this stuff out?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/indigo-xtreme-tim/indigo-xtreme-engineered-thermal-interface-eti-kit-for-amd-am2-3-3-fmx-processors.html

It's expensive for only two applications!

Just wondering if it would be worth it... Does it really perform better than a paste type TIM?


----------



## 3DVu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Has anybody tried this this stuff out?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/indigo-xtreme-tim/indigo-xtreme-engineered-thermal-interface-eti-kit-for-amd-am2-3-3-fmx-processors.html
> 
> It's expensive for only two applications!
> 
> Just wondering if it would be worth it... Does it really perform better than a paste type TIM?


It doesn't matter how good your thermal paste is, what matters in the end is the capability of your cooler.

If you can't cool it, you can't clock it.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> It doesn't matter how good your thermal paste is, what matters in the end is the capability of your cooler.
> 
> If you can't cool it, you can't clock it.


There is a difference with TIMs...I don't care what anyone says/the garbage 2-3c difference between them all...I only ever used AS5 and had some Thermalright Chillfactor that sucked....same with this Antec Formula 7....except it's pricy/further how it sucks for being that expensive....

I'm Fing Serious...I'm seeing/Noticing more like 5-12c Differences all depending....that's like HUGE....

And that's with trying every damn Mount/applying/Spread Method there ever was....

Now whatever was on the H60/H80/H100s pre-applied stuff it was pretty badass...that was better than AS5....


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> *It doesn't matter how good your thermal paste is*, what matters in the end is the capability of your cooler.
> 
> If you can't cool it, you can't clock it.


A good TIM is a big part of cooling! We have discussions here all the time about different TIM's and how to apply it. Certain TIM's have better thermal conductivity than others...

The application of TIM and the mounting of the CPU and the right amount of TIM will make a difference

I have some of the best cooling components available - for the CPU, an EK Supremacy EVO

The rest of my system is in my Sig - "Watson II"


----------



## JourneymanMike

Back to my question...

Has anybody tried...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/indigo-xtreme-tim/indigo-xtreme-engineered-thermal-interface-eti-kit-for-amd-am2-3-3-fmx-processors.html

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Minotaurtoo

got my interest up... but even if it has a good testimonial.. it'd have to be a big difference like 10C for me to try it... read the instructions... and I thought installing my water loop was a pain in the drain.... on the other hand.. I do have some behind the cpu socket dremeling I need to do anyway


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DVu*
> 
> It doesn't matter how good your thermal paste is, what matters in the end is the capability of your cooler.
> 
> If you can't cool it, you can't clock it.


meh. says me with a 360 + 480 rad!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> There is a difference with TIMs...I don't care what anyone says/the garbage 2-3c difference between them all...I only ever used AS5 and had some Thermalright Chillfactor that sucked....same with this Antec Formula 7....except it's pricy/further how it sucks for being that expensive....
> 
> I'm Fing Serious...I'm seeing/Noticing more like 5-12c Differences all depending....that's like HUGE....
> 
> And that's with trying every damn Mount/applying/Spread Method there ever was....
> 
> Now whatever was on the H60/H80/H100s pre-applied stuff it was pretty badass...that was better than AS5....


If you're seeing that huge of a difference, you're doing it not in a right way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Back to my question...
> 
> Has anybody tried...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/indigo-xtreme-tim/indigo-xtreme-engineered-thermal-interface-eti-kit-for-amd-am2-3-3-fmx-processors.html
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


It looks like a player that somewhat eliminates contact variance mikee.

Otherwise, it's not that far off paste tims.

this might interest....




Tests. happening over the weekend.. On the Kitty..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Back to my question...
> 
> Has anybody tried...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/indigo-xtreme-tim/indigo-xtreme-engineered-thermal-interface-eti-kit-for-amd-am2-3-3-fmx-processors.html
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


First off it's expensive per application. So if you are going to use it, you won't want to be swapping coolers afterward. IMO for the difference in performance it just isn't worth the price/hassle of using it. I do know you have to let the PC shut down from overheating to get it to set initially and likely isn't the easiest to undo once it is set.

Here's a chart taken from skinee labs, it really isn't that much of a difference


----------



## Alastair

Ladies and gentleman! Can I have your attention please!

Over the years! I have used a budget board with my FX. I have struggled and fought my way to the absolute pinnacle of the clock speed that my board could achieve. HOWEVER! Through the endless tweaking, tuning, bluescreens, hangs, overheating VRM's, throttling, bashing of desks, mashing of keyboards, rage induced screams! I now present to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Drumroll*

THE LITTLE BOARD THAT COULD JOINS THE 5GHz STABLE CLUB!!!!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ladies and gentleman! Can I have your attention please!
> 
> Over the years! I have used a budget board with my FX. I have struggled and fought my way to the absolute pinnacle of the clock speed that my board could achieve. HOWEVER! Through the endless tweaking, tuning, bluescreens, hangs, overheating VRM's, throttling, bashing of desks, mashing of keyboards, rage induced screams! I now present to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Drumroll*
> 
> THE LITTLE BOARD THAT COULD JOINS THE 5GHz STABLE CLUB!!!!!!


grats for catching up lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ladies and gentleman! Can I have your attention please!
> 
> Over the years! I have used a budget board with my FX. I have struggled and fought my way to the absolute pinnacle of the clock speed that my board could achieve. HOWEVER! Through the endless tweaking, tuning, bluescreens, hangs, overheating VRM's, throttling, bashing of desks, mashing of keyboards, rage induced screams! I now present to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Drumroll*
> 
> THE LITTLE BOARD THAT COULD JOINS THE 5GHz STABLE CLUB!!!!!!


Nice work alistair, have you been working with the windows open?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ladies and gentleman! Can I have your attention please!
> 
> Over the years! I have used a budget board with my FX. I have struggled and fought my way to the absolute pinnacle of the clock speed that my board could achieve. HOWEVER! Through the endless tweaking, tuning, bluescreens, hangs, overheating VRM's, throttling, bashing of desks, mashing of keyboards, rage induced screams! I now present to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Drumroll*
> 
> THE LITTLE BOARD THAT COULD JOINS THE 5GHz STABLE CLUB!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grats for catching up lol
Click to expand...

Oh come now you could be more gracious than that!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ladies and gentleman! Can I have your attention please!
> 
> Over the years! I have used a budget board with my FX. I have struggled and fought my way to the absolute pinnacle of the clock speed that my board could achieve. HOWEVER! Through the endless tweaking, tuning, bluescreens, hangs, overheating VRM's, throttling, bashing of desks, mashing of keyboards, rage induced screams! I now present to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Drumroll*
> 
> THE LITTLE BOARD THAT COULD JOINS THE 5GHz STABLE CLUB!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work alistair, have you been working with the windows open?
Click to expand...

Its winter here in SA and a cold front has blown in from Cape Town. You notice those 16C minimums and 16C mobo temps there?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh come now you could be more gracious than that!


hahah ok hows this?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> meh. says me with a 360 + 480 rad!
> If you're seeing that huge of a difference, you're doing it not in a right way.
> It looks like a player that somewhat eliminates contact variance mikee.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not that far off paste tims.
> 
> this might interest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tests. happening over the weekend.. On the Kitty..


How can I not do it right? It's not hard to put a drop/pea/line/X/2 lines/ultra thin spread with razor blade......a circle/a smiley face you name it... haha...as well as right seating/mounting pressure...
I am doing it right..not My fing First Rodeo or the Last....There is a Damn HUGE difference....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh come now you could be more gracious than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah ok hows this?
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thank you!


You've inspired me to go back to the drawing board and try and get it out of mine now.....

Congrats!


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You've inspired me to go back to the drawing board and try and get it out of mine now.....
> 
> Congrats!


xD


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've inspired me to go back to the drawing board and try and get it out of mine now.....
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

Have fun! The biggest issues with me was either socket getting too hot or my VRM's heating. I sorted out the VRM's overheating by reducing their switching frequency with no noticeable loss in stability!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> How can I not do it right? It's not hard to put a drop/pea/line/X/2 lines/ultra thin spread with razor blade......a circle/a smiley face you name it... haha...as well as right seating/mounting pressure...
> I am doing it right..not My fing First Rodeo or the Last....There is a Damn HUGE difference....


no there isn't I've used about 9 current pastes in the last year the most I've seen is 4c difference and the funny thing is I hit 4c better than the others I've used was the antec 7 you said was crappy...(mx2, mx4, as5, tim mate, antec daimond 7) are the top five that I have used


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice work alistair, have you been working with the windows open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its winter here in SA and a cold front has blown in from Cape Town. You notice those 16C minimums and 16C mobo temps there?
Click to expand...

Hard to miss, I bench in the cold all the time. Take advantage while it lasts cause summer always comes back.
I went to a get together a while back ( LN2) and it was so humid the water was literally running off of my motherboard. Summer is not the friend of a bencher.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> no there isn't I've used about 9 current pastes in the last year the most I've seen is 4c difference and the funny thing is I hit 4c better than the others I've used was the antec 7 you said was crappy...(mx2, mx4, as5, tim mate, antec daimond 7) are the top five that I have used


No... you obviously are the one Not doing it Correct/Right...I seen a Fing 5-8c difference better load temps with AS5 vs the Formula 7...idle temps were even better....

Every application Method was Done/Tried I mentioned.. will not Purchase again....I didn't want to believe it either, but it really sucks that bad...

And whatever hell was on the H60...Shin Etsu or whatever... it was good like another 2-4c better than AS5


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I just went with the Noctua TIM and saw no change in idle temp, but a surprising 2c cooler load temp. The AS5 I had on there was fresh enough to not be considered "old" TIM, so I'm pretty the results are legit.
And that is with the same 24c ambient temp in my living room , so I guess it can make a difference, but it's really not major at all. Haven't had the chance to see if that 2c will help me get my beloved 5GHz yet, but I'll be working on that soon, especially after seeing alastair finally get his...

Where I see the TIM make the biggest difference still, is with GPU cooling.... it amazes me really... seeing a 5c reduction on my bottom card, and a 7c reduction on my top card was pretty impressive. Mind you the bottom card already had mx-2, so I'm guessing that delta would of been even larger coming from the stock TIM, but probably only as large as it was because that mx-2 was about 8 months old. The top card (stock TIM) only dropping 7c is just a result of running crossfire I guess.
She is running in the high 70's, low 80s now up top now, versus the 89c it was hitting before. Bottom card never crawls past 71c....
It gets toasty in this s340.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> No... you obviously are the one Not doing it Correct/Right...*I seen a Fing 5-8c difference better load temps with AS5 vs the Formula 7.*..idle temps were even better....
> 
> Every application Method was Done/Tried I mentioned.. will not Purchase again....I didn't want to believe it either, but it really sucks that bad...
> 
> And whatever hell was on the H60...Shin Etsu or whatever... it was good like another 2-4c better than AS5


I not quite following this.

Just to make sure: Is it the ICD7 or the AS5 that has the lower temps...

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I not quite following this.
> 
> Just to make sure: Is it the ICD7 or the AS5 that has the lower temps...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


No not IC...the Antec formula 7...The AS5 was the one significantly better... I **** you not...tried every-way with with that Antec stuff...it's just bad what I had....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1N82KP2068

that stuff right there....don't waste your money on it....


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I just went with the Noctua TIM and saw no change in idle temp, but a surprising 2c cooler load temp. The AS5 I had on there was fresh enough to not be considered "old" TIM, so I'm pretty the results are legit.
> And that is with the same 24c ambient temp in my living room , so I guess it can make a difference, but it's really not major at all. Haven't had the chance to see if that 2c will help me get my beloved 5GHz yet, but I'll be working on that soon, especially after seeing alastair finally get his...
> 
> Where I see the TIM make the biggest difference still, is with GPU cooling.... it amazes me really... seeing a 5c reduction on my bottom card, and a 7c reduction on my top card was pretty impressive. Mind you the bottom card already had mx-2, so I'm guessing that delta would of been even larger coming from the stock TIM, but probably only as large as it was because that mx-2 was about 8 months old. The top card (stock TIM) only dropping 7c is just a result of running crossfire I guess.
> She is running in the high 70's, low 80s now up top now, versus the 89c it was hitting before. Bottom card never crawls past 71c....
> It gets toasty in this s340.


yeah stuck it on gpu too...yeah same stuff 5-10c hotter...

Noctua? NT-H1? I heard yeah suppose be good...or like Gelid Extreme...Prolimatech PK1 etc...yeah
damn I just want to start using something other/better than AS5....
and whatever/if that one stuff was Shin-Etsu or Dow Corning allegedly... was killer I want some more of that.

like get/try some Mx4 that stuff suppose to last like forever right?....or really long time...AS5 hard to clean/dries up etc...

My only experiences with only a small select of TIMS I know...


----------



## snakesoldier

Hello i am new this is my specs:
Mother: Asrock 980DE3/U3S3
Cpu: Amd Fx 8320
Cooler cpu: cm TX3
GPU: Zotac GTX 960 2gb Amp edition
Memory: 2X4gb Samsung ddr3 1333 1x4gb Hynix drr3 1333
HDD: SSD Kingston v300 120gb / Hdd toshiba 500gb
PSU: Corsair CX600M
Computer chasis: Sentey Optimus G6000 black
OS: Windows 8.1 64bits pro

I have 1 question if anyone can helpme, the cpu fx8320 it work 3.5ghz ok then in turbo have to work in 3.7ghz and 4ghz well, now here is my doubt i never see my cpu work in that ghz never,
I install omega driver amd and always the cpu work on 3.5ghz in high performance.
When i install the os i see that the cpu work at 1.4 then 2300 then 3.5ghz and even see 4ghz but only when i dont install the amd catalyst drivers.
My question is i have to install the driver from amd or not.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakesoldier*
> 
> Hello i am new this is my specs:
> Mother: Asrock 980DE3/U3S3
> Cpu: Amd Fx 8320
> Cooler cpu: cm TX3
> GPU: Zotac GTX 960 2gb Amp edition
> Memory: 2X4gb Samsung ddr3 1333 1x4gb Hynix drr3 1333
> HDD: SSD Kingston v300 120gb / Hdd toshiba 500gb
> PSU: Corsair CX600M
> Computer chasis: Sentey Optimus G6000 black
> OS: Windows 8.1 64bits pro
> 
> I have 1 question if anyone can helpme, the cpu fx8320 it work 3.5ghz ok then in turbo have to work in 3.7ghz and 4ghz well, now here is my doubt i never see my cpu work in that ghz never,
> I install omega driver amd and always the cpu work on 3.5ghz in high performance.
> When i install the os i see that the cpu work at 1.4 then 2300 then 3.5ghz and even see 4ghz but only when i dont install the amd catalyst drivers.
> My question is i have to install the driver from amd or not.


Turbo only really works in a few situations when you are only loading I think 4 out of the 8 cores. You probably have to watch CPU-z methodically to actually see the clock changes in real time.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakesoldier*
> 
> Hello i am new this is my specs:
> Mother: Asrock 980DE3/U3S3
> Cpu: Amd Fx 8320
> Cooler cpu: cm TX3
> GPU: Zotac GTX 960 2gb Amp edition
> Memory: 2X4gb Samsung ddr3 1333 1x4gb Hynix drr3 1333
> HDD: SSD Kingston v300 120gb / Hdd toshiba 500gb
> PSU: Corsair CX600M
> Computer chasis: Sentey Optimus G6000 black
> OS: Windows 8.1 64bits pro
> 
> I have 1 question if anyone can helpme, the cpu fx8320 it work 3.5ghz ok then in turbo have to work in 3.7ghz and 4ghz well, now here is my doubt i never see my cpu work in that ghz never,
> I install omega driver amd and always the cpu work on 3.5ghz in high performance.
> When i install the os i see that the cpu work at 1.4 then 2300 then 3.5ghz and even see 4ghz but only when i dont install the amd catalyst drivers.
> My question is i have to install the driver from amd or not.


Nice setup, and welcome aboard!

What you are seeing the CPU operate in it's different power states. This is controlled automatically by the system. What you have is a series of P states in the CPU that are predetermined to run at certain clock speeds at a given voltage. Your operating system and motherboard work together (the easy explanation) to determine what P states to use at what times, and under what conditions.

As you gain knowledge on your hardware (always helps to start on page 1) you will discover ways to improve this premise, or do away with power saving features altogether


----------



## snakesoldier

thank you for answer so fast yes i know that is there a way that i can see turbo working with a software or something like that?
And is recommended to install the omega drivers from amd for the chipset motherboard?


----------



## Johan45

I wouldn't run the CPU over stock on that motherboard. Just sayin it's quite under powered if you want to oC that CPU


----------



## snakesoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Nice setup, and welcome aboard!
> 
> What you are seeing the CPU operate in it's different power states. This is controlled automatically by the system. What you have is a series of P states in the CPU that are predetermined to run at certain clock speeds at a given voltage. Your operating system and motherboard work together (the easy explanation) to determine what P states to use at what times, and under what conditions.
> 
> As you gain knowledge on your hardware (always helps to start on page 1) you will discover ways to improve this premise, or do away with power saving features altogether


thank you for the welcome and yes i now the pstates, i use windows power settings on high performance my only doubs is that i never see my cpu work in 3.7 or 4ghz always on 3.5ghz.
And when i buy the cpu and build my pc i notice whit aida64 that the cpu work more that 3.5ghz and that is my question because later i install the omega driver ffor the mother chipset rom amd and now the cpu always work in 3.5ghz is that ok or not that is my only quesiton.


----------



## snakesoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't run the CPU over stock on that motherboard. Just sayin it's quite under powered if you want to oC that CPU


Idont want to oc my cpu and that mother is the only i can affort, my only doubt is that this cpu have to work only on 3.5 and tif urbo is working or not on my cpu.


----------



## snakesoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Nice setup, and welcome aboard!
> 
> What you are seeing the CPU operate in it's different power states. This is controlled automatically by the system. What you have is a series of P states in the CPU that are predetermined to run at certain clock speeds at a given voltage. Your operating system and motherboard work together (the easy explanation) to determine what P states to use at what times, and under what conditions.
> 
> As you gain knowledge on your hardware (always helps to start on page 1) you will discover ways to improve this premise, or do away with power saving features altogether


Than you for your answer and yes is like you say but in windows 8.1 64bits i notice that when i dont install drivers for my mother the cpu work in one way and when i install the omega 14.12 drivers chipset from amd i notice that the cpu work different that is my only doubt.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> No... you obviously are the one Not doing it Correct/Right...I seen a Fing 5-8c difference better load temps with AS5 vs the Formula 7...idle temps were even better....
> 
> Every application Method was Done/Tried I mentioned.. will not Purchase again....I didn't want to believe it either, but it really sucks that bad...
> 
> And whatever hell was on the H60...Shin Etsu or whatever... it was good like another 2-4c better than AS5










if you say so it must be true...I've used them across 3 blocks...always 1 to 3c difference at most...you have to take ambient into consideration..


----------



## snakesoldier

Anyway this cpu work really great i can play all games smooth, i am waiting windows 10 for the dx12 and the fx cpu will work better in softwares and games is that true?
I mean we will see the full potenttials of our cpus on windows 10?


----------



## brovic777

Suscribed...


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so it must be true...I've used them across 3 blocks...always 1 to 3c difference at most...you have to take ambient into consideration..


Ambient was taken into considera
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you say so it must be true...I've used them across 3 blocks...always 1 to 3c difference at most...you have to take ambient into consideration..


I'm being Honest....You don't get Preferences or any Bull**** with me...I just take how it is/results/unbiased opinion/review go from there....
ambient's were in consideration..but not relevant...of course a usual 70-75 degree environment...


----------



## mus1mus

Dude, you're talking of differences in temps that are higher than changing a CPU block to another block! Don't you think noone will be suspecting your claims?

Worse,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> There is a difference with TIMs...I don't care what anyone says/the garbage 2-3c difference between them all...I only ever used AS5 and had some Thermalright Chillfactor that sucked....same with this Antec Formula 7....except it's pricy/further how it sucks for being that expensive....
> 
> I'm Fing Serious...I'm seeing/Noticing more like *5-12c* Differences all depending....that's like HUGE....
> 
> And that's with trying every damn Mount/applying/Spread Method there ever was....
> 
> Now whatever was on the H60/H80/H100s pre-applied stuff it was pretty badass...that was better than AS5....


5-12C of improvement is even harder to get on watercooling. It's like switching from a D15 to a 360mm loop.
Adding a 360mm rad to a 480mm loop netted me less than that!

If you are comparing TIMs, get the best from one brand and the best from the other. That should give you a better comparison and lesser arguments to your claims. As it seems to me like you are comparing the worst mount results from brand A to the (possibly) the Best mount on another brand. That is just plain wrong.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dude, you're talking of differences in temps that are higher than changing a CPU block to another block! Don't you think noone will be suspecting your claims?
> 
> Worse,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> There is a difference with TIMs...I don't care what anyone says/the garbage 2-3c difference between them all...I only ever used AS5 and had some Thermalright Chillfactor that sucked....same with this Antec Formula 7....except it's pricy/further how it sucks for being that expensive....
> 
> I'm Fing Serious...I'm seeing/Noticing more like *5-12c* Differences all depending....that's like HUGE....
> 
> And that's with trying every damn Mount/applying/Spread Method there ever was....
> 
> Now whatever was on the H60/H80/H100s pre-applied stuff it was pretty badass...that was better than AS5....
> 
> 
> 
> 5-12C of improvement is even harder to get on watercooling. It's like switching from a D15 to a 360mm loop.
> Adding a 360mm rad to a 480mm loop netted me less than that!
> 
> If you are comparing TIMs, get the best from one brand and the best from the other. That should give you a better comparison and lesser arguments to your claims. As it seems to me like you are comparing the worst mount results from brand A to the (possibly) the Best mount on another brand. That is just plain wrong.
Click to expand...

^ That.....


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no one said it is only compatible with nickel


So, it is incompatible with aluminum, incompatible with iron, and bonds with copper, making it also incompatible with it. So... what is left exactly? What other material is used on heatsinks, material that will come into contact with the TIM? Nickle... and... ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you act like you are the only one who knows anything about it, i learned about it long ago,


No. What I said is that people in other forums have claimed things that contradict the results you have claimed. I have also said that it seems quite strange that a material that is only compatible with nickle would not be really well known for that, to the point of having been called out by pro review sites for being sold as a general purpose TIM for use with copper (although not aluminum).

There is more to TIM knowledge than your circle of friends. I've seen Liquid Pro referred to by quite a few different review sites over the years as well as in other forums from other posters. That does not make me an expert but it does make it strange indeed that it's such an extremely niche product due to being only compatible with nickle -- and that that specialness is something that is not very known (aside from your friends perhaps). It also has many positive reviews on Amazon where I bought it and not a single warning about being incompatible with copper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont use it, but several people i know do, several of my friends do as do others in this thread , so please drop it, either way i am as this conversation has run its course


Not really. There is still the mysterious other material besides nickle that I'd like to know about. I would also like to know when one of your friends plans to submit an article to a review site that warns people about the fact that this TIM is only compatible with nickle, in contrast with the manufacturer's claim and anything I've ever seen from review sites' coverage and consumer reviews on sites like Amazon.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

not that I know anything and from what I've read you got the wrong end of the stick...... but here is a list of things considered metals just for humor... many of which wouldn't be good heatsinks... but still.. no mystery material

Silver
Cadmium
Lanthanum
Hafnium
Tantalum
Tungsten
Rhenium
Osmium
Iridium
Platinum
Gold
Mercury
Actinium
Rutherfordium
Dubnium
Seaborgium
Bohrium
Hassium
Meitnerium
Darmstadtium
Roentgenium
Copernicium
Cerium
Praseodymium
Neodymium
Promethium
Samarium
Europium
Gadolinium
Terbium
Dysprosium
Holmium
Erbium
Thulium
Ytterbium
Lutetium
Thorium
Protactinium
Uranium
Neptunium
Plutonium
Americium
Curium
Berkelium
Californium
Einsteinium
Fermium
Mendelevium
Nobelium
Lawrencium


----------



## mus1mus

No Unobtainium?
weird!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> not that I know anything and from what I've read you got the wrong end of the stick...... but here is a list of things considered metals just for humor... many of which wouldn't be good heatsinks... but still.. no mystery material
> 
> Silver
> Cadmium
> Lanthanum
> Hafnium
> Tantalum
> Tungsten
> Rhenium
> Osmium
> Iridium
> Platinum
> Gold
> Mercury
> Actinium
> Rutherfordium
> Dubnium
> Seaborgium
> Bohrium
> Hassium
> Meitnerium
> Darmstadtium
> Roentgenium
> Copernicium
> Cerium
> Praseodymium
> Neodymium
> Promethium
> Samarium
> Europium
> Gadolinium
> Terbium
> Dysprosium
> Holmium
> Erbium
> Thulium
> Ytterbium
> Lutetium
> Thorium
> Protactinium
> Uranium
> Neptunium
> Plutonium
> Americium
> Curium
> Berkelium
> Californium
> Einsteinium
> Fermium
> Mendelevium
> Nobelium
> Lawrencium


Awwww. No uranium in my heatsink.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I wanted einsteinium in mine.... Makes your CPU smarter lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I wanted einsteinium in mine.... Makes your CPU smarter lol


Will make your system more stable! Noice choice









Less rounding errors guaranteed!


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I wanted einsteinium in mine.... Makes your CPU smarter lol


I can vouch for that!


----------



## Johan45

How come I don't see Femininium on that list ? Or Atmospherium ?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Same reason I left off frostonium they are top secret..... Ooops


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Same reason I left off frostonium they are top secret..... Ooops


'

I think the secret has been out for sometime miotaur


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Awwww. No uranium in my heatsink.


Nope, Russia, Iran, North Korea and China are now controlling the Uranium market!

Thanks to You Know Who...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Nope, Russia, Iran, North Korea and China are now controlling the Uranium market!
> 
> Thanks to You Know Who...


I knew dora wasn't just exploring....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Awwww. No uranium in my heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Russia, Iran, North Korea and China are now controlling the Uranium market!
> 
> Thanks to You Know Who...
Click to expand...

It's voldemorts fault? That evil swine I knew it!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think the secret has been out for sometime miotaur


I didn't know they published it yet... Bet that'd make a good heatsink lol maybe even make a usable version of a hyper 212 lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It's voldemorts fault? That evil swine I knew it!


That's Lord Voldemort to you, you snivelling little mud blood!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

*facepalm

well that degraded fast


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *facepalm
> 
> well that degraded fast


Sorry, Harry Potter fan, I had to read all the books so I could speak to my daughters. If I take the " who are you" at Potternet I always end up as "Ol Vordeee".

Mike the Owl aged 58 and a half....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *facepalm
> 
> well that degraded fast
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harry Potter fan, I had to read all the books so I could speak to my daughters. If I take the " who are you" at Potternet I always end up as "Ol Vordeee".
> 
> Mike the Owl aged 58 and a half....
Click to expand...

wasn't referring to your posts LOL, TBH the books are good literature if you can stomach the first two, everything after that is pretty good. (and to be completely honest, you don't miss much if you just flat out skip the first two books)


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm. Testing the Supremacy EVO. With a 480GTX and a D5 speed 5.... On my old chip and the kitty.

1.6 VCore at 4.8GHz,
Core temp at 59C
Socket at 68 without Active cooling on the backside.
Ambient at 28C
Rad fans at 2500 Push only

Looks good!

As far as I can remember, at this level, the Cores should be in the low 70s down to 65C on my previous set-up. 480 + 360 2k push-pull.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Did you cats get this thingy ? 
Pardon the offence to any non cats.


----------



## extracrunchy

I just wanted to reply to the TIM talk.

Liquid metal does make a huge difference. More than 4c. Much more. I know, I use it. (more on that in a minute!)

But guess what... *it doesn't make that big of a difference in between your cpu and water block*. I noticed like a...2c difference there (if that, it could have been due to the level of care I used applying it!) Is it better than mxwhatever or as5 or whatever shin etsu stuff you can buy, or various other things? Yes. How much better? Couple degrees maybe. Maybe. If it's more you are probably doing something wrong applying your other stuff. Or your stuff isn't flat.









It works fine on copper. It works fine on nickel. Don't put it on aluminum. At least, if it's the same liquid metal product I've used. The contents are not a secret (the main ingredient starts with a "G" in most of them). You can put it on an aluminum can to test it!









So where do those huge numbers people find (including myself, I noticed a massive almost unbelievable difference) come from? Well, it's off topic to this thread.

It's on de-lidded ivy and haswell where there is a massive gap between the heat spreader and die. Even sometimes after you clean the gunk off. It works *great* there because there is such a huge (in comparison) gap between the die and the heat spreader. I'd imagine if you cleaned the rim of the heat spreader off real well to make it fit super nicely the difference would be smaller. But I didn't want to take sandpaper to my heat spreader's rim.

If there is some sort of massive gap(s) between your heat spreader and your block you are probably doing something wrong lol.

When I put it in between the die and spreader on my 4770k I noticed a huge (I'm not going to say for sure as it was so long ago but it was >10c, easily) drop. When I replaced the mx4 in between the water block and heat spreader temps went down like 2c. I wouldn't use it in between the block and spreader again as who knows how it'll clean off after years of use. And that difference may have been how careful I was in applying it--I cannot say for sure, there's no way for me to really judge how well I applied it!

So I don't really think this should apply to AMD users. I didn't use it on my 8320 pc (just used the stock stuff that came on the h100 I used in that, but I havne't fired that PC up in a long time).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extracrunchy*
> 
> I just wanted to reply to the TIM talk.
> 
> Liquid metal does make a huge difference. More than 4c. Much more. I know, I use it. (more on that in a minute!)
> 
> But guess what... *it doesn't make that big of a difference in between your cpu and water block*. I noticed like a...2c difference there (if that, it could have been due to the level of care I used applying it!) Is it better than mxwhatever or as5 or whatever shin etsu stuff you can buy, or various other things? Yes. How much better? Couple degrees maybe. Maybe. If it's more you are probably doing something wrong applying your other stuff. Or your stuff isn't flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine on copper. It works fine on nickel. Don't put it on aluminum. At least, if it's the same liquid metal product I've used. The contents are not a secret (the main ingredient starts with a "G" in most of them). You can put it on an aluminum can to test it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do those huge numbers people find (including myself, I noticed a massive almost unbelievable difference) come from? Well, it's off topic to this thread.
> 
> It's on de-lidded ivy and haswell where there is a massive gap between the heat spreader and die. Even sometimes after you clean the gunk off. It works *great* there because there is such a huge (in comparison) gap between the die and the heat spreader. I'd imagine if you cleaned the rim of the heat spreader off real well to make it fit super nicely the difference would be smaller. But I didn't want to take sandpaper to my heat spreader's rim.
> 
> If there is some sort of massive gap(s) between your heat spreader and your block you are probably doing something wrong lol.
> 
> When I put it in between the die and spreader on my 4770k I noticed a huge (I'm not going to say for sure as it was so long ago but it was >10c, easily) drop. When I replaced the mx4 in between the water block and heat spreader temps went down like 2c. I wouldn't use it in between the block and spreader again as who knows how it'll clean off after years of use. And that difference may have been how careful I was in applying it--I cannot say for sure, there's no way for me to really judge how well I applied it!
> 
> So I don't really think this should apply to AMD users. I didn't use it on my 8320 pc (just used the stock stuff that came on the h100 I used in that, but I havne't fired that PC up in a long time).


First off Welcome to OCN









Thanks for your input...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Testing the Supremacy EVO. With a 480GTX and a D5 speed 5.... On my old chip and the kitty.
> 
> *1.6 VCore at 4.8GHz,*
> Core temp at *59C*
> Socket at *68* without Active cooling on the backside.
> Ambient at 28C
> Rad fans at 2500 Push only
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> As far as I can remember, at this level, the Cores should be in the low 70s down to 65C on my previous set-up. 480 + 360 2k push-pull.


That's a lot of Vcore @ 4.8! Can you tune it down for even more better temps?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's a lot of Vcore @ 4.8! Can you tune it down for even more better temps?


I was thinking the same thing... a whole lot... I don't hit those volts for 5.2!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *facepalm
> 
> well that degraded fast


I, in no way, contributed to the degradation to said conversation....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's a lot of Vcore @ 4.8! Can you tune it down for even more better temps?


Maybe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing... a whole lot... I don't hit those volts for 5.2!


It's my piggy chip. 8320E was tested and I was dissapointed.

Need a trip to the sands.


----------



## Chris635

ll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Did you cats get this thingy ?
> Pardon the offence to any non cats.


This cat got the same thing. I haven't checked to see what it does yet.


----------



## extracrunchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Testing the Supremacy EVO. With a 480GTX and a D5 speed 5.... On my old chip and the kitty.
> 
> 1.6 VCore at 4.8GHz,
> Core temp at 59C
> Socket at 68 without Active cooling on the backside.
> Ambient at 28C
> Rad fans at 2500 Push only
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> As far as I can remember, at this level, the Cores should be in the low 70s down to 65C on my previous set-up. 480 + 360 2k push-pull.


Damn that's a lot of vcore!







You are brave. How many watts do you think that pulls?


----------



## RJ-Savage

got some MX-4 on the way...need some more TIM anyways...so try this out....
see if it's at least equal if not better than AS5. or at least gotta be better than that Antec stuff...maybe it was bad/defective or something haha...or it's just bad haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Maybe I had bad batch/old or something...I don't know...


----------



## Kalistoval

So im running out of memory on my 280x on gtav mkx and aw. So do I force game in ccc to use forced preset by me?. What would be ideal setting in ccc btw im playing on my lcd 1920x1080 40" in my room. Also journeymanmike the indigo stuff works good not hard to remove but is a pain to install. You will need to lay your rig horizontal and make sure its level during installation. The reson is when you heat the tim since the tim leaves a gap, it melts the gap it provides a way for the metal to flow. If that happens you'll end up with metal droplets on the back of your gpu. Lay it horizontal and level once you melted the tim tightent your block or you'll still have a small gap.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> got some MX-4 on the way...need some more TIM anyways...so try this out....
> see if it's at least equal if not better than AS5. or at least gotta be better than that Antec stuff...maybe it was bad/defective or something haha...or it's just bad haha


Look, a 12c swing just from TIM is quite hard to believe from the start unless you are comparing Toothpaste to IC Diamond or GC Extreme.

I personally use GC extreme for a couple of reasons:

1. It's easy to apply and clean

2. No cure time

3. It's the same price as AS5 for me

Add all those factors together and it's good in my case but it never caused a 12c swing even from the crummy Zalman grease stuff i've had since my Phenom II








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extracrunchy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm. Testing the Supremacy EVO. With a 480GTX and a D5 speed 5.... On my old chip and the kitty.
> 
> 1.6 VCore at 4.8GHz,
> Core temp at 59C
> Socket at 68 without Active cooling on the backside.
> Ambient at 28C
> Rad fans at 2500 Push only
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> As far as I can remember, at this level, the Cores should be in the low 70s down to 65C on my previous set-up. 480 + 360 2k push-pull.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's a lot of vcore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are brave. How many watts do you think that pulls?
Click to expand...

That kinda vcore is normal for people pushing the chip around here


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look, a 12c swing just from TIM is quite hard to believe from the start unless you are comparing Toothpaste to IC Diamond or GC Extreme.
> 
> I personally use GC extreme for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. It's easy to apply and clean
> 
> 2. No cure time
> 
> 3. It's the same price as AS5 for me
> 
> Add all those factors together and it's good in my case but it never caused a 12c swing even from the crummy Zalman grease stuff i've had since my Phenom II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kinda vcore is normal for people pushing the chip around here


well it was 12c that was a litte overstated.. that was more combination of lapping not quite level/bad mount etc..and this stuff tends to get pushed out the sides...
trying to get mounting pressure just right etc... it's not very sticky more clay/thick like...
I'ts more like a 5-7c hotter than AS5 I swear.. idle obviously not very noticeable...but loads yes it is
I had it a few times/good mount could hold at 50-55c max other times no....

I have a feeling MX-4 is going to do the job xD


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look, a 12c swing just from TIM is quite hard to believe from the start unless you are comparing Toothpaste to IC Diamond or GC Extreme.
> 
> I personally use GC extreme for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. It's easy to apply and clean
> 
> 2. No cure time
> 
> 3. It's the same price as AS5 for me
> 
> Add all those factors together and it's good in my case but it never caused a 12c swing even from the crummy Zalman grease stuff i've had since my Phenom II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it was 12c that was a litte overstated.. that was more combination of lapping not quite level/bad mount etc..and this stuff tends to get pushed out the sides....
> trying to get mounting pressure just right etc...
> I'ts more like a 5-7c hotter than AS5 I swear.. idle obviously not very noticeable...but loads yes it is
Click to expand...

Antec Formula 7 correct?

and 5-7c is a bit more believable when you combined TIM change and betetr mount etc


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Antec Formula 7 correct?
> 
> and 5-7c is a bit more believable when you combined TIM change and betetr mount etc


have about best temps/mount with it right now I have gotten..no more left etc...spread with razor blade

holding at 50-55c heavy loads/usage other times/ways yeah shooting to 60c and above....

really I need to lap some more..but don't know if I should...guess it wouldn't hurt to go up and hit it decently with 1000-1200 grit. was surprised how 800 grit came out really...


----------



## miklkit

Hmm now I'm wondering how hard it would be to solder together those two broken wire thingies ( circuit board?) on my Sabertooth and get it running again. I can't see well enough to do it tho. Maybe an electronics shop could do it.

On another note I just ordered one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202144

That poor little 280X just never could keep up with the cpu and has always been a bottleneck. Th ol lady will go ballistic, but as long as she doesn't go postal or bobbit it's all good.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hmm now I'm wondering how hard it would be to solder together those two broken wire thingies ( circuit board?) on my Sabertooth and get it running again. I can't see well enough to do it tho. Maybe an electronics shop could do it.
> 
> On another note I just ordered one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202144
> 
> That poor little 280X just never could keep up with the cpu and has always been a bottleneck. Th ol lady will go ballistic, but as long as she doesn't go postal or bobbit it's all good.


yeah same with 270 over here....

Now if this psu could handle another 270 or a single 290 I don't know...no oc on the 8320 or very little etc...
possibility?? should get more powerful unit/bit better quality anyways though I know...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So im running out of memory on my 280x on gtav mkx and aw. So do I force game in ccc to use forced preset by me?. What would be ideal setting in ccc btw im playing on my lcd 1920x1080 40" in my room. *Also journeymanmike the indigo stuff works good not hard to remove but is a pain to install. You will need to lay your rig horizontal and make sure its level during installation. The reson is when you heat the tim since the tim leaves a gap, it melts the gap it provides a way for the metal to flow. If that happens you'll end up with metal droplets on the back of your gpu. Lay it horizontal and level once you melted the tim tightent your block or you'll still have a small gap*.


I understand...

I'm going to be taking down my loop and cleaning everything, so I'll slide my MB tray out of my CaseLabs SM8, which doubles as a test bench, and do it that way...

Thanks for the info,

BTW: I can't work on this computer stuff vertically. I have limited vision and need to work horizontally with lights right over the work. Even to just plug in a USB header... When I see people in building videos working in the case horizontally I think









I get by though...









+1 for the experienced advice...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hmm now I'm wondering how hard it would be to solder together those two broken wire thingies ( circuit board?) on my Sabertooth and get it running again. I can't see well enough to do it tho. Maybe an electronics shop could do it.
> 
> On another note I just ordered one of these. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202144
> 
> That poor little 280X just never could keep up with the cpu and has always been a bottleneck. Th ol lady will go ballistic, but as long as she doesn't go postal or bobbit it's all good.


Looks like a good deal on the 290X . I look forward to seeing what you can do with it.

I'd keep an eye on the power usage if you bump the voltage to the card whilst applying a healthy overclock to the Vishera, I've tripped the OCP on my 750 seasonic X series a few times when doing so, one instance seems to have taken a very good 960T's to its grave







.


----------



## Mega Man

@Sgt Bilko

It is possible with crappy stock gpu or Intel tim


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

gc extreme pretty much = MX -4 if you don't get the application perfect, and even then its only a 2-3* differnce

that being said, gc extreme is super thick and very very easy to get a bad mount


----------



## greederwow

Hi! I just bought my 8350.
Mobo: m5a 99fx pro r2.0
Case: haf 912 2x200 mm, 1x120, 1x140
Cooler: noctua uh 12s (single fan)
Ram (weak point): 8gb corsair vengeance 2133 cl11 (coming from my previous rig a106800k)
Psu: antec hcg 750 series M
Gpu: i can't choose between gtx960 gtx 970 r9 290x (going budget till 2016 or buying something that can lasts till 2017).
Next week i'll assemble everything.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> gc extreme pretty much = MX -4 if you don't get the application perfect, and even then its only a 2-3* differnce
> 
> *that being said, gc extreme is super thick and very very easy to get a bad mount*


I used MX-4 before and now i am using GC Extreme but its not extremely thick like you state here. As a matter a fact, its a bit thicker than MX-4 but not that much.

I don't know if gives lower temps but it performs pretty close to MX-4 if not better.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greederwow*
> 
> Hi! I just bought my 8350.
> Mobo: m5a 99fx pro r2.0
> Case: haf 912 2x200 mm, 1x120, 1x140
> Cooler: noctua uh 12s (single fan)
> Ram (weak point): 8gb corsair vengeance 2133 cl11 (coming from my previous rig a106800k)
> Psu: antec hcg 750 series M
> Gpu: i can't choose between gtx960 gtx 970 r9 290x (going budget till 2016 or buying something that can lasts till 2017).
> Next week i'll assemble everything.


I'd say the weak point is the cooler before the ram


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greederwow*
> 
> Hi! I just bought my 8350.
> Mobo: *m5a 99fx pro r2.0*
> Case: haf 912 2x200 mm, 1x120, 1x140
> Cooler: *noctua uh 12s (single fan)*
> Ram (weak point): 8gb corsair vengeance 2133 cl11 (coming from my previous rig a106800k)
> Psu: antec hcg 750 series M
> Gpu: i can't choose between gtx960 gtx 970 r9 290x (going budget till 2016 or buying something that can lasts till 2017).
> Next week i'll assemble everything.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd say the weak point is the cooler before the ram*
Click to expand...

The components in bold print are your weak points,,,

Nothing wrong with the RAM...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like a good deal on the 290X . I look forward to seeing what you can do with it.
> 
> I'd keep an eye on the power usage if you bump the voltage to the card whilst applying a healthy overclock to the Vishera, I've tripped the OCP on my 750 seasonic X series a few times when doing so, one instance seems to have taken a very good 960T's to its grave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The current setup peaks at 420-425 watts from the wall. Before that with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts from the wall and I had no problems then. This Seasonic 850KM 80 plus gold PSU should handle it.

And yeah, that looks to be about as low as the price will go and that is the only DX12 capable one around. Stocks are getting low too as some stores are running out of them.

EDIT: That Noctua U12S is better than a 212 and might get him to 4.6 ghz depending on case air flow.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The components in bold print are your weak points,,,
> 
> Nothing wrong with the RAM...


this ^


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greederwow*
> 
> Hi! I just bought my 8350.
> Mobo: *m5a 99fx pro r2.0*
> Case: haf 912 2x200 mm, 1x120, 1x140
> Cooler: *noctua uh 12s (single fan)*
> Ram (weak point): 8gb corsair vengeance 2133 cl11 (coming from my previous rig a106800k)
> Psu: antec hcg 750 series M
> Gpu: i can't choose between gtx960 gtx 970 r9 290x (going budget till 2016 or buying something that can lasts till 2017).
> Next week i'll assemble everything.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd say the weak point is the cooler before the ram*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The components in bold print are your weak points,,,
> 
> Nothing wrong with the RAM...
Click to expand...

hey there ent nothing wrong with M5A99FX.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> hey there ent nothing wrong with M5A99FX.


Yeah.. I had to give it another look... but yeah, its a good midrange board... read a couple reviews... but still... I agree with Journeyman, its not the ram that's the weak spot... here is a review if anyone is interested.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/ausus_m5a99fx_pro_r20/12.htm


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I understand...
> 
> BTW: I can't work on this computer stuff vertically. I have limited vision and need to work horizontally with lights right over the work. Even to just plug in a USB header... When I see people in building videos working in the case horizontally I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get by though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


One blind Mike to another.....

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/22w-fluorescent-daylight-magnifier-lamp-a29ff?gclid=CjwKEAjwtMqrBRDwtoehx72vm34SJACl_Un1tUM6OXTtKgJCsGONEatNgx-bxmJb3kwqUkLPKrhcEhoC6cLw_wcB


----------



## Mike The Owl

I want......

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/in-win-2015-computex-concept-tower,29237.html


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> hey there ent nothing wrong with M5A99FX.


I agree. had my fx8320 at 5.3ghz on a m5a99x evo; and 24/7 at 5ghz

no real difference between the evo and the pro


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greederwow*
> 
> Hi! I just bought my 8350.
> Mobo: *m5a 99fx pro r2.0*
> Case: haf 912 2x200 mm, 1x120, 1x140
> Cooler: *noctua uh 12s (single fan)*
> Ram (weak point): 8gb corsair vengeance 2133 cl11 (coming from my previous rig a106800k)
> Psu: antec hcg 750 series M
> Gpu: i can't choose between gtx960 gtx 970 r9 290x (going budget till 2016 or buying something that can lasts till 2017).
> Next week i'll assemble everything.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd say the weak point is the cooler before the ram*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The components in bold print are your weak points,,,
> 
> Nothing wrong with the RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey there ent nothing wrong with M5A99FX.
Click to expand...

Agreed, the cooler will be the limit before the board will be.

As for GPU, don't get a 960....with the way games are eating up Vram you don't want a 2GB card unless it's got some nice memory compression. 290x or the 970 are nice choices but wait another couple of weeks at least, 300 series will be dropping soon


----------



## RJ-Savage

Back to random restarts/BSOD out of no where...happen quick etc...intermittent...think one I seen was system thread exception....and I know I seen/seen a lot of the clock watch dog timeout...that I thought is clearly CPU core/thread issue?.... as far as ram I never found any errors with software doesn't mean much though.

all voltages look good...I did change CMOS battery though...even though it appears to be fine...I had a weird state where GPU driver display corruption/stop working and stuff too...the WD seems fine....
this is weird...

some weird sounds coming from H60 now too,...Pump Grinding/roaring sound...doesn't last long/comes and goes etc...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I agree. had my fx8320 at 5.3ghz on a m5a99x evo; and 24/7 at 5ghz
> 
> no real difference between the evo and the pro


You should apply for entry into this http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club

If you are reasonably stable you'll get in easy : )


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greederwow*
> 
> Hi! I just bought my 8350.
> Mobo: *m5a 99fx pro r2.0*
> Case: haf 912 2x200 mm, 1x120, 1x140
> Cooler: *noctua uh 12s (single fan)*
> Ram (weak point): 8gb corsair vengeance 2133 cl11 (coming from my previous rig a106800k)
> Psu: antec hcg 750 series M
> Gpu: i can't choose between gtx960 gtx 970 r9 290x (going budget till 2016 or buying something that can lasts till 2017).
> Next week i'll assemble everything.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd say the weak point is the cooler before the ram*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The components in bold print are your weak points,,,
> 
> Nothing wrong with the RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey there ent nothing wrong with M5A99FX.
Click to expand...

Was simply my opinion, in order, the Cooler then the MB, as components that I would change for better performance!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I agree. had my fx8320 at 5.3ghz on a m5a99x evo; and 24/7 at 5ghz
> 
> no real difference between the evo and the pro
> 
> 
> 
> You should apply for entry into this http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club
> 
> If you are reasonably stable you'll get in easy : )
Click to expand...

I believe that you either got lucky on the MB, or won the silicon lottery with the chip, or both...

Good clocks boys, on a mediocre board...

Are you using LN2!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I understand...
> 
> BTW: I can't work on this computer stuff vertically. I have limited vision and need to work horizontally with lights right over the work. Even to just plug in a USB header... When I see people in building videos working in the case horizontally I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get by though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> One blind Mike to another.....
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/22w-fluorescent-daylight-magnifier-lamp-a29ff?gclid=CjwKEAjwtMqrBRDwtoehx72vm34SJACl_Un1tUM6OXTtKgJCsGONEatNgx-bxmJb3kwqUkLPKrhcEhoC6cLw_wcB
Click to expand...

I have professional jewelers magnifying bench lamp & a floor standing lamp with 3x / 5x power... Ott-Lamp

Don't know what power the jewelers lamp is, I got it from nephew who is a jeweler...


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah Seen where many are raving about that Gelid Extreme...Kinda agree about the Thicker/clay like TIMs...pretty easy to get bad mounts/bad spreading...


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> You should apply for entry into this http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club
> 
> If you are reasonably stable you'll get in easy : )


ah... i never knew about that club. I was 100% stable on that pc. I wish i could apply, unfortunately i don't have that pc anymore.

if you want to read more on it i made a thread about it here.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> ah... i never knew about that club. I was 100% stable on that pc. I wish i could apply, unfortunately i don't have that pc anymore.
> 
> if you want to read more on it i made a thread about it here.


well drat.. would have been nice to have another member on on the list


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> no mystery material


The mystery involved finding a sink made with something other than nickle, aluminum, or copper -- or which has steel screws.

Until one can actually find something on the market other than copper, nickle, and aluminum, my point stands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extracrunchy*
> 
> So where do those huge numbers people find (including myself, I noticed a massive almost unbelievable difference) come from?


The biggest difference I recall seeing in a review was from the metal pad in a GPU roundup. It comparison with conventional TIMs it blew away the competition (not for CPUs, just for GPUs). However, I have read that some people have had issues with them (incomplete melting, bond breaking down due to solidification, non-uniform melt/bond, etc.) and the high temperature involved may not be the greatest thing for the longevity of one's equipment. All such complaints have to be taken with a grain of salt, though, unless there are a huge number of them. Otherwise they could involve such things as user error or astroturf.

The review used air cooling exclusively with those GPUs as far as I recall.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The mystery involved finding a sink made with something other than nickle, aluminum, or copper -- or which has steel screws.
> 
> Until one can actually find something on the market other than copper, nickle, and aluminum, my point stands.
> The biggest difference I recall seeing in a review was from the metal pad in a GPU roundup. It comparison with conventional TIMs it blew away the competition (not for CPUs, just for GPUs). However, I have read that some people have had issues with them (incomplete melting, bond breaking down due to solidification, non-uniform melt/bond, etc.) and the high temperature involved may not be the greatest thing for the longevity of one's equipment. All such complaints have to be taken with a grain of salt, though, unless there are a huge number of them. Otherwise they could involve such things as user error or astroturf.
> 
> The review used air cooling exclusively with those GPUs as far as I recall.


its silver coated...but still its not copper or nickle or aluminum... your point falls as the contacting surface will be silver. http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=823 I've also seen gold plated ones...

Edit: I still think though that they were saying it was only incompatible with aluminum... or was it copper... the point is though that they hadn't excluded all normal heatsink materials


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extracrunchy*
> 
> I just wanted to reply to the TIM talk.
> 
> Liquid metal does make a huge difference. More than 4c. Much more. I know, I use it. (more on that in a minute!)
> 
> But guess what... *it doesn't make that big of a difference in between your cpu and water block*. I noticed like a...2c difference there (if that, it could have been due to the level of care I used applying it!) Is it better than mxwhatever or as5 or whatever shin etsu stuff you can buy, or various other things? Yes. How much better? Couple degrees maybe. Maybe. If it's more you are probably doing something wrong applying your other stuff. Or your stuff isn't flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine on copper. It works fine on nickel. Don't put it on aluminum. At least, if it's the same liquid metal product I've used. The contents are not a secret (the main ingredient starts with a "G" in most of them). You can put it on an aluminum can to test it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do those huge numbers people find (including myself, I noticed a massive almost unbelievable difference) come from? Well, it's off topic to this thread.
> 
> It's on de-lidded ivy and haswell where there is a massive gap between the heat spreader and die. Even sometimes after you clean the gunk off. It works *great* there because there is such a huge (in comparison) gap between the die and the heat spreader. I'd imagine if you cleaned the rim of the heat spreader off real well to make it fit super nicely the difference would be smaller. But I didn't want to take sandpaper to my heat spreader's rim.
> 
> If there is some sort of massive gap(s) between your heat spreader and your block you are probably doing something wrong lol.
> 
> When I put it in between the die and spreader on my 4770k I noticed a huge (I'm not going to say for sure as it was so long ago but it was >10c, easily) drop. When I replaced the mx4 in between the water block and heat spreader temps went down like 2c. I wouldn't use it in between the block and spreader again as who knows how it'll clean off after years of use. And that difference may have been how careful I was in applying it--I cannot say for sure, there's no way for me to really judge how well I applied it!
> 
> So I don't really think this should apply to AMD users. I didn't use it on my 8320 pc (just used the stock stuff that came on the h100 I used in that, but I havne't fired that PC up in a long time).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> its silver coated...but still its not copper or nickle or aluminum... your point falls as the contacting surface will be silver. http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=823 I've also seen gold plated ones...
> 
> Edit: I still think though that they were saying it was only incompatible with aluminum... or was it copper... the point is though that they hadn't excluded all normal heatsink materials


My point doesn't fall for a variety of reasons, such as the way that cooler is not even close to the target market of a liquid metal TIM (and was sold fourteen years ago), but that is indeed a somewhat fascinating anecdote.

As for your second statement... except for this oddity with the silver coating there really would be nothing else other than nickle. Coolaboratory specifically says the product isn't to be used on aluminum right on the package. There is nothing about incompatibility with copper. The entire debate here was between the claim that it is incompatible with copper (causing physical bondage) and that it is not. I am certainly willing to believe that there could be major issues between Liquid Pro and copper parts but I think more information is in order (Is it due to aluminum TIM residue? Is it due to a poor-quality copper alloy? Is it due to inconsistency in Liquid Pro batches? Are some of the claims from people with business interests?). The two sides' claims, as you can see, vary diametrically.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> My point doesn't fall for a variety of reasons, such as the way that cooler is not even close to the target market of a liquid metal TIM (and was sold fourteen years ago), but that is indeed a somewhat fascinating anecdote.
> 
> As for your second statement... except for this oddity with the silver coating there really would be nothing else other than nickle. Coolaboratory specifically says the product isn't to be used on aluminum right on the package. There is nothing about incompatibility with copper. The entire debate here was between the claim that it is incompatible with copper (causing physical bondage) and that it is not. I am certainly willing to believe that there could be major issues between Liquid Pro and copper parts but I think more information is in order. The two sides' claims, as you can see, vary diametrically.


yeah, I get your point.. was mostly being a smart @$$ lol .. I knew it was one of the two it was incompatible with.. just couldn't remember... and nickle... well.. I've seen more zinc coated components than nickle... but that's probably because I work with some odd cnc controlled garbage at work. I've even seen steel heatsinks lol... stainless, but steel.. oh and I'm sure that there are some silver coated heatsinks today.. I just took the first result I found lol... oh... here are some professional heatsink choices... well info on them anyway... this is the kind of junk I get into with the machines at work... http://www.abl-heatsinks.co.uk/heatsink/heatsink-selection-material.htm not really applicable to pc's, but still interesting


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Man I killed my 290 while trying to do CLC watercooling. Want a replacement soon badly (290X most likely but could be 970, 980) but it would be stupid not to wait and see what AMD has instore for us with the 300 series and Fury this month.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> hey there ent nothing wrong with M5A99FX.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. had my fx8320 at 5.3ghz on a m5a99x evo; and 24/7 at 5ghz
> 
> no real difference between the evo and the pro
Click to expand...

HOW DO YOU EVEN KEEP THESE VRM'S COOL! Mine tops out at 5GHz in winter and even with the VRM fan it feels like caps are at 80C or so when I touch them.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> I agree. had my fx8320 at 5.3ghz on a m5a99x evo; and 24/7 at 5ghz
> 
> no real difference between the evo and the pro
> 
> 
> 
> You should apply for entry into this http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club
> 
> If you are reasonably stable you'll get in easy : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that you either got lucky on the MB, or won the silicon lottery with the chip, or both...
> 
> Good clocks boys, on a mediocre board...
> 
> Are you using LN2!
Click to expand...

Well mine does between 4.95-5 depending on the temps. I think you just need to know how to treat her right. Because of the lower amount of phases they work harder and get hotter. So you gotta get additional cooling in there and you can't be too heavy handed on the LLC and the VRM switching frequency cause those two cause masses of heat. But on average the M5A99FX will be good for at least 4.6-4.8GHz at which point the cooler in that guys build would be the limiting factor at best. And I didn't get lucky with the CPU's as all of my CPU' s 8320(batch 1308) 8350(batch 1328) and 8370(can't remember what batch) have all reached 4.9 on this board.

As for the RAM it's all dependant on which version he gets. I have Vengeance 2133 CL11's. However I got two different Versions. I have v4.42 which have Samsung chips. This kit is capable of 2400 @ 9-10-12-31 1CR. Then I have a second kit which I bought later when I wanted 16GB. The second kit is V3.24 which use Micron IC's and they don't clock as well. They can't really over clock but they can get tighter timings at stock speed. With them all together in my machine for a total of 16GB I got them running at 2000MHz at 9-9-10-24 1CR.


----------



## red8

Hi so im new to oc'ing and I have an and fx 8320 cpu and a first gen sabertooth 990fx mobo with a XSPC raystorm cpu water block and a ek water block on my 290x with a mora3 420 pro rad and a d5 vario pump with a evga 750 b2 bronze psu. I wanted to know if anyone knew a setup for a high stable oc for my cpu either pre made or if they could walk me through it please? I'd appreciate all help! I've only oc'ed once but none were stable. I've been trying. Today but once I run prime95 windows 8 does a scan/ repair each time. ?


----------



## red8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red8*
> 
> Hi so im new to oc'ing and I have an and fx 8320 cpu and a first gen sabertooth 990fx mobo with a XSPC raystorm cpu water block and a ek water block on my 290x with a mora3 420 pro rad and a d5 vario pump with a evga 750 b2 bronze psu. I wanted to know if anyone knew a setup for a high stable oc for my cpu either pre made or if they could walk me through it please? I'd appreciate all help! I've only oc'ed once but none were stable. I've been trying. Today but once I run prime95 windows 8 does a scan/ repair each time. ?


Also if i could get some pointers please as well. i know there's alot of guides but ive tried many just to have my pc go black and tell me the oc failed for some reason...


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Fellas, I am thinking that soon I will join the lighter side of Intel based gaming and time management. In doing so I will be more than likely selling my AMD AM3+ base specific hardware from my build including RAM. While I know there are plenty of opinions and options for whom can assist in distribution of the parts, are any of you on schedule for purchase in a couple or few months with a shout out buying these up?


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Man I killed my 290 while trying to do CLC watercooling. Want a replacement soon badly (290X most likely but could be 970, 980) but it would be stupid not to wait and see what AMD has instore for us with the 300 series and Fury this month.


how did that happen?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> how did that happen?


Not sure I installed the HG10 and H60 on the 290 and on boot up the GPU sparked/popped/smoke


----------



## Mega Man

i bet no one told you guys you were all lied to in school.

i bet in school they all told you electricity was about electrons and whatnot.

its not, electricity is all about smoke, if they smoke stays in, it works, but if you let the smoke out..... that is where the problem happens


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> HOW DO YOU EVEN KEEP THESE VRM'S COOL! Mine tops out at 5GHz in winter and even with the VRM fan it feels like caps are at 80C or so when I touch them.


when i hit 5.3 my system was in an old antec 902 case, and i had a 120mm fan suspended from the frame directly over the VRMS. don't get me wrong, i made a thread back when i was trying to find the max stable overclock for that computer, and motherboard temps were most certainly a limiting factor. however i was able to hit and maintain 5.0ghz in that case when ambient temps were under 75F

however, in the summer i'd back the overclock down to 4.8ghz just because i didn't want to blow up my electric bill keeping my room <75F in the summer here in phoenix

When i bricked the m5a99x Evo (no i didn't blow it up, i straight up bricked the motherboard's bios... i was playing around with power settings trying to find a way to lower core/vrm temps to allow a true 24/7 5.0ghz all weather overclock) durring one of the reboots the system stopped posting (no damage to the motherboard, the bios was bricked; after replacing the bios chip the motherboard worked again) so i swapped out the motherboard with a sabertooth.

Unfortunately the sabertooth ran hotter then the m5a99x evo, and i wasn't able to maintain 5ghz no matter what the ambient temps were. Until i moved my whole system into the Fractal Design Define R4. Once it was in the Define R4, i was able to keep the vrms cool enough to maintain a 5ghz overclock on the system again (that case had some great airflow).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I believe that you either got lucky on the MB, or won the silicon lottery with the chip, or both...
> 
> Good clocks boys, on a mediocre board...
> 
> Are you using LN2!


that board wasn't mediocre in the slightest, i got some fantastic overclocked on that same board with my Phenom II x4 965be as well. It ran much cooler on the vrms then my sabertooth did, in fact it was a lot easier to keep the socket, package and motherboard temps down on the m5a99x evo then it was on the sabertooth.

it also maintained some very heavy overclocks on two different chips without popping. in fact it's still ticking (currently it's in my old antec 902 running my old phenom II for a friend, no problems, that board is over 4 years old now)

My FX 8320 was good, very good, but no where near as golden as some of the chips i've seen in this thread. I think i just had some very nice ram, a great power supply, and some great motherboards/cpu coolers (i was hitting those numbers on a h100)

BTW: this link is for my validation at 5.3ghz, and no the system wasn't stable there. I was at my motherboard's power limits, and my cpu's thermal limits. didn't even bother to run a stress test cause i feared blowing the whole thing up. I actually reached the power limits my motherboard could feed the cpu when trying to stabilize the overclock at 5.1. no matter what i set the vcore to the motherboard couldn't deliver more power to the cpu due to temps i suspect (though nothing was really overheating at that point, the voltage going to the cpu wouldn't go up)

so i made a quick run to see how high the cpu would boot at with that voltage and there were have a 5.3ghz validation. Look at those cpu temps, when all i was doing was booting windows, openning chrome and running a validation with CPUID.

at 5.0ghz it didn't need that much power, I was stable at 1.4875Volts (i think, i am going by memory now); never did try to see if i could get higher when i got the sabertooth. probably because i had such temp issues with it in the antec 902 i thought it would be pointless to try.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

What are people's opinion on 290X Crossfire as far as performance in gaming? The 290X alone is obviously better than the 290 I had, but now I wonder how 290X Crossfire should last me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> What are people's opinion on 290X Crossfire as far as performance in gaming? The 290X alone is obviously better than the 290 I had, but now I wonder how 290X Crossfire should last me.


Reviews should be your resource.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9059/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review/5

Games that support XFire will give you results at least on par with a GTX Titan X if not better.

Else, a 290X is still a very good card.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Reviews should be your resource.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9059/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-review/5
> 
> Games that support XFire will give you results at least on par with a GTX Titan X if not better.
> 
> Else, a 290X is still a very good card.


I'm in a situation where I can get a 290X at no cost to me, or get two for the price of one. Hence my dilemma. I would need a PSU upgrade for crossfire though. On the other hand I could replace a GTX 465 with the other 290X. I do like the idea of actually utilizing more than one of my PCI-E slots on my CHVFZ along with the 8350 @5GHz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I'm in a situation where I can get a 290X at no cost to me, or get two for the price of one. Hence my dilemma. I would need a PSU upgrade for crossfire though. On the other hand I could replace a GTX 465 with the other 290X. I do like the idea of actually utilizing more than one of my PCI-E slots on my CHVFZ along with the 8350 @5GHz.


2 for the price of one ?? No brainer, get them! While they are available. Or someone will!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2 for the price of one ?? No brainer, get them! While they are available. Or someone will!


Aye, it's a personal option I have due to an acquaintance. Nothing where another person would get the same deal If I passed on (I don't think so at least). But I see that it's still a no brainer.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2 for the price of one ?? No brainer, get them! While they are available. Or someone will!


yeah hook me up and send me one too. xD


----------



## RJ-Savage

The DeathStar xD


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *extracrunchy*
> 
> I just wanted to reply to the TIM talk.
> 
> Liquid metal does make a huge difference. More than 4c. Much more. I know, I use it. (more on that in a minute!)
> 
> But guess what... *it doesn't make that big of a difference in between your cpu and water block*. I noticed like a...2c difference there (if that, it could have been due to the level of care I used applying it!) Is it better than mxwhatever or as5 or whatever shin etsu stuff you can buy, or various other things? Yes. How much better? Couple degrees maybe. Maybe. If it's more you are probably doing something wrong applying your other stuff. Or your stuff isn't flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine on copper. It works fine on nickel. Don't put it on aluminum. At least, if it's the same liquid metal product I've used. The contents are not a secret (the main ingredient starts with a "G" in most of them). You can put it on an aluminum can to test it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where do those huge numbers people find (including myself, I noticed a massive almost unbelievable difference) come from? Well, it's off topic to this thread.
> 
> It's on de-lidded ivy and haswell where there is a massive gap between the heat spreader and die. Even sometimes after you clean the gunk off. It works *great* there because there is such a huge (in comparison) gap between the die and the heat spreader. I'd imagine if you cleaned the rim of the heat spreader off real well to make it fit super nicely the difference would be smaller. But I didn't want to take sandpaper to my heat spreader's rim.
> 
> If there is some sort of massive gap(s) between your heat spreader and your block you are probably doing something wrong lol.
> 
> When I put it in between the die and spreader on my 4770k I noticed a huge (I'm not going to say for sure as it was so long ago but it was >10c, easily) drop. When I replaced the mx4 in between the water block and heat spreader temps went down like 2c. I wouldn't use it in between the block and spreader again as who knows how it'll clean off after years of use. And that difference may have been how careful I was in applying it--I cannot say for sure, there's no way for me to really judge how well I applied it!
> 
> So I don't really think this should apply to AMD users. I didn't use it on my 8320 pc (just used the stock stuff that came on the h100 I used in that, but I havne't fired that PC up in a long time).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> its silver coated...but still its not copper or nickle or aluminum... your point falls as the contacting surface will be silver. http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=823 I've also seen gold plated ones...
> 
> Edit: I still think though that they were saying it was only incompatible with aluminum... or was it copper... the point is though that they hadn't excluded all normal heatsink materials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My point doesn't fall for a variety of reasons, such as the way that cooler is not even close to the target market of a liquid metal TIM (and was sold fourteen years ago), but that is indeed a somewhat fascinating anecdote.
> 
> As for your second statement... except for this oddity with the silver coating there really would be nothing else other than nickle. Coolaboratory specifically says the product isn't to be used on aluminum right on the package. There is nothing about incompatibility with copper. The entire debate here was between the claim that it is incompatible with copper (causing physical bondage) and that it is not. I am certainly willing to believe that there could be major issues between Liquid Pro and copper parts but I think more information is in order (Is it due to aluminum TIM residue? Is it due to a poor-quality copper alloy? Is it due to inconsistency in Liquid Pro batches? Are some of the claims from people with business interests?). The two sides' claims, as you can see, vary diametrically.
Click to expand...

Here's a paper on the interaction of solid copper and liquid gallium which is what the liquid pro is mostly made of.
Quote:


> Abstract
> -The interaction between solid copper and liquid gallium is considered, which is the main process
> during the setting of diffusion-solidifying solders. The dependences of the process rate and the size character-
> istics on the phase composition of the initial mixture are found. The intermetallic compound CuGa2 is shown
> to be the product of the interaction in all cases.


http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/19/art%253A10.1134%252FS0036029508060049.pdf?originUrl=http%3A%2F%2Flink.springer.com%2Farticle%2F10.1134%2FS0036029508060049&token2=exp=1433775986~acl=%2Fstatic%2Fpdf%2F19%2Fart%25253A10.1134%25252FS0036029508060049.pdf%3ForiginUrl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Flink.springer.com%252Farticle%252F10.1134%252FS0036029508060049*~hmac=cb1d2c94503abac308df7e5ce8e2e191fb04cb3ebbd2b776932e62a53753a103

And this is why you wouldn't use it with aluminum


----------



## RJ-Savage

Yeah seen some of them Liquid Metal Tims, probally do work exceptionally well... but yeah some corrosive as hell with some metals....some excessive bonding/eating/corrosive nature etc...

many have reported an easy 10c drops vs usual/conventional TIM's/pastes...


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a paper on the interaction of solid copper and liquid gallium which is what the liquid pro is mostly made of.
> http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/19/art%253A10.1134%252FS0036029508060049.pdf?originUrl=http%3A%2F%2Flink.springer.com%2Farticle%2F10.1134%2FS0036029508060049&token2=exp=1433775986~acl=%2Fstatic%2Fpdf%2F19%2Fart%25253A10.1134%25252FS0036029508060049.pdf%3ForiginUrl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Flink.springer.com%252Farticle%252F10.1134%252FS0036029508060049*~hmac=cb1d2c94503abac308df7e5ce8e2e191fb04cb3ebbd2b776932e62a53753a103
> 
> And this is why you wouldn't use it with aluminum


What was on your H100 was probably a good/one of the better Tims... Shin-Etsu or Dow Corning etc. telling you I seen a 5-7c drop with that stuff vs AS5/formula 7/ chill factor 2 etc...pretty sure once I had a decent mount few times think still had bad mounts/spread...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a paper on the interaction of solid copper and liquid gallium which is what the liquid pro is mostly made of.
> http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/19/art%253A10.1134%252FS0036029508060049.pdf?originUrl=http%3A%2F%2Flink.springer.com%2Farticle%2F10.1134%2FS0036029508060049&token2=exp=1433775986~acl=%2Fstatic%2Fpdf%2F19%2Fart%25253A10.1134%25252FS0036029508060049.pdf%3ForiginUrl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Flink.springer.com%252Farticle%252F10.1134%252FS0036029508060049*~hmac=cb1d2c94503abac308df7e5ce8e2e191fb04cb3ebbd2b776932e62a53753a103
> 
> And this is why you wouldn't use it with aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was on your H100 was probably a good/one of the better Tims... Shin-Etsu or Dow Corning etc. telling you I seen a 5-7c drop with that stuff vs AS5...
Click to expand...

The hotter the chip, the better AS5 is


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The hotter the chip, the better AS5 is


AS5 spreads pretty easy though..it's consistency is pretty sticky/goopey vs other are like clay/thick and don't spread that well...the antec stuff is like that but just heat the tube up with warm/hot water it's a little better...or just don't worry about it and spread ultra thin layer with razor blade...
AS5 one of worst I used at cleaning though that stuff just smears/leaves ton of residue etc. and it does dry up noticeably..and doesn't last that long and will need frequent re-application in something running hot...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The hotter the chip, the better AS5 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS5 spreads pretty easy though..it's consistency is pretty sticky/goopey vs other are like clay and don't spread that well...
> AS5 one of worst I used at cleaning though that stuff just smears/leaves ton of residue etc. and it does dry up noticeably..and doesn't last that long and will need frequent re-application in something running hot...
Click to expand...

Very different from what I have seen, it lasts a very long time, even on gpu's that run 90 C

QD contact cleaner by CRC will make a lady out of AS5







cleans it right off.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very different from what I have seen, it lasts a very long time, even on gpu's that run 90 C
> 
> QD contact cleaner by CRC will make a lady out of AS5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleans it right off.


Handful of the tubes got from Rat Shack...was real runny almost watery sticky/goopey....it lasts awhile but I just noticed it does dry up...and don't think ever really seen that break in time where temps were suppose to drop more....Chill factor 2 was about like that as well...pretty thin/watery like it was no where near as good it was worst than both formula 7 and AS5.
the Antec formula 7 stuff was a lot more like wow this stuff is really thick/dry/clay like stuff....

and yeah I agree on GPUs it was some pretty good Stuff. it may be old/dated but still pretty solid TIM for that etc

waiting on the MX-4 to get here see how it does...no experience with it...can never find it....almost picked up some ceramique but heard it was awful so I didn't...

almost picked up/really wanted to try the PK1/PK3, Gelid Extreme, NT-H1 etc...NT-H1 apparently varies considerably look at a lot of the testing with it...

locally one is limited to AS5/Ceramique....

just use alcohol and coffee filters to clean xD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very different from what I have seen, it lasts a very long time, even on gpu's that run 90 C
> 
> QD contact cleaner by CRC will make a lady out of AS5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleans it right off.
> 
> 
> 
> Handful of the tubes got from Rat Shack...was real runny almost watery sticky/goopey....it lasts awhile but I just noticed it does dry up...and don't think ever really seen that break in time where temps were suppose to drop more....Chill factor 2 was about like that as well...pretty thin/watery like it was no where near as good it was worst than both formula 7 and AS5.
> the Antec formula 7 stuff was a lot more like wow this stuff is really thick/dry/clay like stuff....
> 
> and yeah I agree on GPUs it was some pretty good Stuff. it may be old/dated but still pretty solid TIM for that etc
> 
> waiting on the MX-4 to get here see how it does...no experience with it...can never find it....almost picked up some ceramique but heard it was awful so I didn't...
> 
> almost picked up/really wanted to try the PK1/PK3, Gelid Extreme, NT-H1 etc...NT-H1 apparently varies considerably look at a lot of the testing with it...
> 
> locally one is limited to AS5/Ceramique....
> 
> just use alcohol and coffee filters to clean xD
Click to expand...

For the lazy http://www.samsclub.com/sams/zeiss-pre-moistened-lens-cleaning-wipes-200-ct/prod8380002.ip


----------



## RJ-Savage

downloaded dirt rally and yeah it doesn't work/broken crash on startup/splash screen....


----------



## Streetdragon

I have a little question. Is the sabertooth 990fx r2.0 useable under windows 10? someone here that already tries it with a test build?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Yes its fine. I'm on build 10130 and all is well.


----------



## miklkit

Pulled out the 280X and dropped the 8gb 290X in and it is working fine. Haven't played any games yet and so far all I can say is it is silent and that the draw from the wall is all over the place. 130-400 watts just surfing.

Gotta DL Dirt Rally now.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Still playing Rally....

Loving it!!

Been on here very little lately with work and family, hope everyone is well!


----------



## miklkit

Played some Bioshock Infinite on the same settings as before. Where the 280X was pegged 100% of the time this 290X only rarely gets pegged and then it is a spike. The lowest fps I have seen was 115 with it often going over 200. I have not seen big voltages either with the highest I noticed being 560W.

Oh, and the Unreal 3 engine it uses can supposedly only load 4 cores but is using all 8 of mine.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Still playing Rally....
> 
> Loving it!!
> 
> Been on here very little lately with work and family, hope everyone is well!


wish I could play it/try it out looks good...buy probably have to buy it/download from steam....

I downloaded it from ocean of games...the opener thing, where use to be able to download/try it out?....
well it's broke instant crashing etc....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Pulled out the 280X and dropped the 8gb 290X in and it is working fine. Haven't played any games yet and so far all I can say is it is silent and that the draw from the wall is all over the place. 130-400 watts just surfing.
> 
> Gotta DL Dirt Rally now.


Can't get my code until Amazon ships my 290X


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Can't get my code until Amazon ships my 290X


that's what I need a 7970/280x/290...probably would see some noticeable improvements in some stuff.


----------



## Johan45

I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.


If I get time I might put in a sub or two. A bit futile for me to try to run against the extreme cooling fellows, but it's still fun to see what the old girl can do.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get time I might put in a sub or two. A bit futile for me to try to run against the extreme cooling fellows, but it's still fun to see what the old girl can do.
Click to expand...

There's always more room on the darkside, all it takes is a big chunk of copper.








Have to warn you though it's highly addictive.








Even I'm new enough that I have a hard time competing with a couple of them but one day victory will be mine !


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.


Here is mine old run of FS


----------



## Johan45

Where?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine old run of FS
Click to expand...

His link broke


----------



## mirzet1976

Using WP , link
http://s40.photobucket.com/user/mirzet1976/media-full/3DMARK/ScreenHunter_18Nov172017_zps00f6ad9a.png.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Using WP , link
> http://s40.photobucket.com/user/mirzet1976/media-full/3DMARK/ScreenHunter_18Nov172017_zps00f6ad9a.png.html


Nice run, look like that card is a good clocker.


----------



## mirzet1976

Yes good clocker but some week performance I think dont no


----------



## Johan45

Is that on air or water, the card I mean.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Yes good clocker but some week performance I think dont now


I agree...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.


I should have my 290x turning up today for it actually









You might see some subs pop up over the weekend from me


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that on air or water, the card I mean.


Water block EK-FC R9 290X, rad EK-480 & 240XT


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have my 290x turning up today for it actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might see some subs pop up over the weekend from me
Click to expand...

What model of 290X did you get?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have my 290x turning up today for it actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might see some subs pop up over the weekend from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What model of 290X did you get?
Click to expand...

I got a 290x DD from XFX, damn thing just looks too damn good to pass up









I tried to find a Lightning but they are in very short supply with the new GPU's dropping soon.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have my 290x turning up today for it actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might see some subs pop up over the weekend from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What model of 290X did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a 290x DD from XFX, damn thing just looks too damn good to pass up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find a Lightning but they are in very short supply with the new GPU's dropping soon.
Click to expand...

Yes the lightnings are harder to come by lately ( and went up in price). I have a friend that bought one of the higher clocked power color 290X's, it's every bit a match for my lightning, actually gets better core clocks, but the memory on the lightning does a bit better.
Have fun with the new toy!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

That i will!
Hoping for at least 1200 core and 1500 on the memory with it on stock cooling.

Had good experiences with my DD 290's so im quietly confident of some decent clocks


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have my 290x turning up today for it actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might see some subs pop up over the weekend from me
Click to expand...

Right now I'm in the lead but that never lasts. The best part is I'm grabbing some nitro for the end of the month.

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division4_round2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that on air or water, the card I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Water block EK-FC R9 290X, rad EK-480 & 240XT
Click to expand...

I was still on air. Going to try some water in the next few days, then the good stuff.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to post something just to get some action in this thread. Just wondering if Sarge and cssorkinman were getting in on the Challenger Div IV Round 2 at the bot? I picked me up a new to me card just for it. 290x Matrix, after a bit of swearing I finally got some OC software that worked right without crashing the machine. Here's a couple of trial runs before I strip it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have my 290x turning up today for it actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might see some subs pop up over the weekend from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now I'm in the lead but that never lasts. The best part is I'm grabbing some nitro for the end of the month.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division4_round2
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that on air or water, the card I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Water block EK-FC R9 290X, rad EK-480 & 240XT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was still on air. Going to try some water in the next few days, then the good stuff.
Click to expand...

Im 17th atm with my whole 2 subs....just been waiting on a GPU to use for it but ill be on stock air the whole time so i dont expect a high ranking


----------



## miklkit

Well, if things are slow maybe this will help.

I've been playing with my new toy and seeing how some games play with it.

First is Bioshock Infinite. This older game doesn't stress the CPU much but puts a strong load on the GPU. It looks gorgeous in DX11.


This is the Dirt Rally Benchmark. While it is still a Beta it looks and runs great. I started out with all settings pegged and it looked horrible and hardly ran at all. After backing off on the settings it came alive. Maybe I'll dig out the G25.


This is the Hitman Absolution benchmark. It looks great but fps is poor. I have no ideer why it isn't using the GPU even with all settings pegged. I played about an hour and fps is fine in game.


----------



## Johan45

Hitman is a bit older now and seems to be working the CPU fine, what resolution are you playing? That can make a big difference as to how hard it hit's the GPU


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yum Yum











just trying out the 290x by itself atm.

Stock run in Firestrike:


----------



## Johan45

Nice, now put that puppy to work Sarge, let's see what she's got !


----------



## hurricane28

This is my uber stable gaming clock for the GPU.

It seems that Windows 8.1 is more consistent with scores and over all its just 10x better than that crappy windows 7 IMO. They say that scores are lower on W8.1 but i have to disagree because with the same settings i get better scores than on W7.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice, now put that puppy to work Sarge, let's see what she's got !


Just letting her burn in for a while first before i start pumping extra voltage in









Core temps are holding very well so far, vrms might get a little toasty under pressure so we'll see


----------



## hurricane28

Here's a score for ya to break







You think you can beat this?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a score for ya to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think you can beat this?


What score?

You never did a complete run....again


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah the complete run again









I told you that i can't get it to do an complete run, you see the physics and the graphics score so that's what i meant.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a score for ya to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think you can beat this?


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4448727


----------



## bbowseroctacore

nice physics score cssorkinman!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4448727


Due to temps and time i can't bench now but when i get back from work i am gonna try. It should be easy to break the physics but not that sure on the graphics score.

Ive seen some 970's that can break that score but not so sure i can too.

Best physics i had was 10372 at 5.3ghz on my H100i in push/pull. But due to lack of room in my case i can't run push/pull anymore unfortunately so 5.3ghz bench goes out the window


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah the complete run again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you that i can't get it to do an complete run, you see the physics and the graphics score so that's what i meant.


Well here's what i can get on stock voltage:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304380



@cssorkinman yeah i don't know if i can kick this card up that high haha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> nice physics score cssorkinman!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well here's what i can get on stock voltage:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304380
> 
> 
> 
> @cssorkinman yeah i don't know if i can kick this card up that high haha


Nice score, my card was on stock voltage as well in the first run only the highest score i needed 50+ in AB.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a score for ya to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think you can beat this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4448727
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4854291

So he can opt for something a bit lower.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4854291
> 
> *So he can opt for something a bit lower*.


What do you mean by that? Nice score btw.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

since everyone is waving their willies... here is mine lol.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116 still yet to see a 290 card that can significantly beat this score.... that's why I haven't abandoned my twins yet... that and their are still working... lol.. maybe when the 300 series comes out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4854291
> 
> So he can opt for something a bit lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that? Nice score btw.
Click to expand...

So in case you cant beat Orkin.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> since everyone is waving their willies... here is mine lol.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116 still yet to see a 290 card that can significantly beat this score.... that's why I haven't abandoned my twins yet... that and their are still working... lol.. maybe when the 300 series comes out.


A guy with an i7 will Kill that. Be careful..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah the complete run again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you that i can't get it to do an complete run, you see the physics and the graphics score so that's what i meant.


Well if it's just physics and graphics you're after, this wasn't quit stable so overall score was off
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3260229


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> since everyone is waving their willies... here is mine lol.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116 still yet to see a 290 card that can significantly beat this score.... that's why I haven't abandoned my twins yet... that and their are still working... lol.. maybe when the 300 series comes out.


Close







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> since everyone is waving their willies... here is mine lol.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116 still yet to see a 290 card that can significantly beat this score.... that's why I haven't abandoned my twins yet... that and their are still working... lol.. maybe when the 300 series comes out.


A pair of 770s and CPU at 4.7
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3994536


----------



## mirzet1976

Here is mine score 10313

graphics - 13784 so far best score here
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5541408


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Sweet.....First time I've cracked 10k overall score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304778?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sweet.....First time I've cracked 10k overall score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304778?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sweet.....First time I've cracked 10k overall score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304778?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, well....first time past 10k with a single card i should clarify


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well if it's just physics and graphics you're after, this wasn't quit stable so overall score was off
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3260229


That's just an ridiculously high score for AMD







congrats.

That will be never in my reach lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sweet.....First time I've cracked 10k overall score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304778?


Congrats mate, now push that 290x of yours


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922


Oh so close... I'll call that a tie then... very good!







still not giving up the twins yet... notice the core clock on mine is only 1050... that's only at 1.125 volts... I can push up to 1.25 volts and that nets me 1200mhz ...but the heat.. ugh..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> A pair of 770s and CPU at 4.7
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3994536


nice... but was kinda poking at the 290 owners lol... still though a very nice score indeed... I would be happy with it... but I've been stuck with a 7950 (aka 280) for years now... and only recently was able to snag another for a great price to go xfire with it... and yeah... not going to sidegrade lol.


----------



## mirzet1976

Giga7970+asus7950 V2
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4215923


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Hey guys, can I play, am I late? *crashes through wall like the koolaid man*

Stock GPU settings, Turns out also stock CPU settings as my BIOS dumped my overclock, how long have I been running stock thinking otherwise?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Are we due for a FX thread bench off comp?

last one didn't really take off all that well iirc


----------



## warpuck

This should be good a chuckle


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Are we due for a FX thread bench off comp?
> 
> last one didn't really take off all that well iirc


Pretty much have one going over at the HWBOT right now.
I guess it would probably help OCN's team standings if more of us made some submissions. I messed around with my daily driver last night and made a couple subs, but they were a bit disappointing compared to earlier scores I've had ( 1324 MHz ram vs 1408 ) in the past. Generally had problems - think I'll have to try a fresh os install and fire up a benching rig if I want to improve upon them.

I've hit 31000 in skydiver and 6090 in FS extreme with the 290x and Vishera, which would score pretty well ATM, but the big dogs are probably gonna jump out of the weeds and stomp those scores.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Are we due for a FX thread bench off comp?
> 
> last one didn't really take off all that well iirc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much have one going over at the HWBOT right now.
> I guess it would probably help OCN's team standings if more of us made some submissions. I messed around with my daily driver last night and made a couple subs, but they were a bit disappointing compared to earlier scores I've had ( 1324 MHz ram vs 1408 ) in the past. Generally had problems - think I'll have to try a fresh os install and fire up a benching rig if I want to improve upon them.
> 
> I've hit 31000 in skydiver and 6090 in FS extreme with the 290x and Vishera, which would score pretty well ATM, but the big dogs are probably gonna jump out of the weeds and stomp those scores.
Click to expand...

true but for those of us that don't have a Phase change unit ready to go it could be fun


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sweet.....First time I've cracked 10k overall score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304778?


Pretty nice Sarge!

What's with only one GPU? And is it WC'd?

Test with two and we'll have a competition!


----------



## Johan45

You're right on that one cssorkinman, I'll be trying out some water over the weekend on the 290x, well hopefully as long as the wife doesn't have other plans for me. I need to see how this card behaves before I freeze it.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yum Yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just trying out the 290x by itself atm.
> 
> Stock run in Firestrike:


I think those Bench Mark thingys are ate up, probably because I can't understand why your R9 290 x 2 is a 9K score and my crossfire 285s are 10K with all kinds of crap running in the background. I am running a 9590 CPU also.

Pretty much fiberglasted and confusded at this point, cuz those 285s don't max Battlefield Hardline and R9 290 x 2 probasiddily does (2560 X 1440 res & running a single monitor)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sweet.....First time I've cracked 10k overall score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7304778?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice Sarge!
> 
> What's with only one GPU? And is it WC'd?
> 
> Test with two and we'll have a competition!
Click to expand...

Yep, just the one and still on stock air cooling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yum Yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *just trying out the 290x by itself atm.*
> 
> Stock run in Firestrike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those Bench Mark thingys are ate up, probably because I can't understand why your R9 290 x 2 is a 9K score and my crossfire 285s are 10K with all kinds of crap running in the background. I am running a 9590 CPU also.
> 
> Pretty much fiberglasted and confusded at this point, cuz those 285s don't max Battlefield Hardline and R9 290 x 2 probasiddily does (2560 X 1440 res & running a single monitor)
Click to expand...

Hehe, the 9k score was just with the 290x only


----------



## mus1mus

My 8320 is dEAD!









So I took an 8370E from the same 1432 make!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My 8320 is dEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took an 8370E from the same 1432 make!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how did you kill it? Don't you know we frown upon that here? But seriously why are you breaking things all the sudden


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My 8320 is dEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took an 8370E from the same 1432 make!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you kill it? Don't you know we frown upon that here? But seriously why are you breaking things all the sudden
Click to expand...

I know









my heat gun is to blame! I was just drying it and hear a pop. the PCB popped! ugh! demn heat gun!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My 8320 is dEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took an 8370E from the same 1432 make!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you kill it? Don't you know we frown upon that here? But seriously why are you breaking things all the sudden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my heat gun is to blame! I was just drying it and hear a pop. the PCB popped! ugh! demn heat gun!
Click to expand...

??? Were you trying to de-lid it?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my heat gun is to blame! I was just drying it and hear a pop. the PCB popped! ugh! demn heat gun!


lol were you trying to reflow the lid rofl j/k man that really sucks if I ever kill one of my 8320s ill just sry the motherboard on fire and set it adrift lol


----------



## mus1mus

Nope sir, I swear.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My 8320 is dEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took an 8370E from the same 1432 make!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you murder a perfectly good 8320!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do you murder a perfectly good 8320!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do you murder a perfectly good 8320!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Run it at 1.7 volts with the stock AMD cooler. That's how, LOL


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> well drat.. would have been nice to have another member on on the list
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on it as we speak. Had to get a
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do you murder a perfectly good 8320!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Run it at 1.7 volts with the stock AMD cooler. That's how, LOL
Click to expand...

Anyone who does that shall be sentenced to be drawn and quartered!


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Anyone who does that shall be sentenced to be drawn and quartered!


For sure.

Should I try it out on the HD 7970 I just picked up today?

http://www.microcenter.com/product/411475/Radeon_HD_7970_3072MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_x16_Video_Card


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> For sure.
> 
> Should I try it out on the HD 7970 I just picked up today?
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/411475/Radeon_HD_7970_3072MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_x16_Video_Card


sanctified manure I wish I was where I could get to that store... 35$ for one of them?!?!?!? I'd get 4 lol

don't suppose you'd pick me up two and ship them to me will you?.. unless there is something I'm missing about those cards that is....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Anyone who does that shall be sentenced to be drawn and quartered!
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> Should I try it out on the HD 7970 I just picked up today?
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/411475/Radeon_HD_7970_3072MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_x16_Video_Card
Click to expand...

You sure they didn't mix the numbers up?? $290 and save $35


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You sure they didn't mix the numbers up?? $290 and save $35


that's kinda what I was thinking.. that or they were being sold for parts and I was missing something
...but at that price I want 2 of them lol


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> sanctified manure I wish I was where I could get to that store... 35$ for one of them?!?!?!? I'd get 4 lol
> 
> don't suppose you'd pick me up two and ship them to me will you?.. unless there is something I'm missing about those cards that is....


I would totally pick you up a couple but they only had one in stock. I got lucky as they only had the one. It came in this morning and hadn't even made it out of the stockroom before I jumped on it. I couldn't believe the deal I got.

If they end up getting more, I'll just pick up all of them and send you a PM letting you know


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You sure they didn't mix the numbers up?? $290 and save $35


I seriously did a double take when I saw the price. I ran down there immediately (it's only 5 minutes from my office) and snatched it up. I wasn't in the market for a new card, but I couldn't pass that deal up.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I would totally pick you up a couple but they only had one in stock. I got lucky as they only had the one. It came in this morning and hadn't even made it out of the stockroom before I jumped on it. I couldn't believe the deal I got.
> 
> If they end up getting more, I'll just pick up all of them and send you a PM letting you know


lol.. glad you got you one, and yes by all means if they get another let me know... heck I'd even take just one if they only get one... like I said in the pm I already sent you my sons computer could seriously use the boost.... I'll pm you my email... its the best way to get in touch with me quickly... also you can send a paypal invoice to me there.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> lol.. glad you got you one, and yes by all means if they get another let me know... heck I'd even take just one if they only get one... like I said in the pm I already sent you my sons computer could seriously use the boost.... I'll pm you my email... its the best way to get in touch with me quickly... also you can send a paypal invoice to me there.


Cool, I will do that. I might be getting rid of my Powercolor HD 7950 +PCS soon if you're interested? I'll give you a good deal. It's been a great card. I just picked it up in February but now I've got it's big brother so won't have much use for it since I'm not interested in running a crossfire set-up.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Cool, I will do that. I might be getting rid of my Powercolor HD 7950 +PCS soon if you're interested? I'll give you a good deal. It's been a great card. I just picked it up in February but now I've got it's big brother so won't have much use for it since I'm not interested in running a crossfire set-up.


yeah, depending on if you can get more of the other or not lol... but my sons system really needs help... he's still on a 6670... well.. it's xfired with a 6550D (I think) gpu in the APU... but still he needs more power in the gpu bad.... shoot me a price if you do decide to sell.... that'd be more gpu than he needs really as he only has a quad core 3.3ghz cpu...but at least then he could max out his gaming capability on that mainboard.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, depending on if you can get more of the other or not lol... but my sons system really needs help... he's still on a 6670... well.. it's xfired with a 6550D (I think) gpu in the APU... but still he needs more power in the gpu bad.... shoot me a price if you do decide to sell.... that'd be more gpu than he needs really as he only has a quad core 3.3ghz cpu...but at least then he could max out his gaming capability on that mainboard.


Sounds good! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

every look at your pc... and think.... why the heck do I even put the sides back on?!?!


----------



## russik

How much difference less cpu usage in games have with 1920x1080 than 1280x1024?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do you murder a perfectly good 8320!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know. I didn't mean to. Apologies sire!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ^












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Run it at 1.7 volts with the stock AMD cooler. That's how, LOL


been there dude. It's not enough though.

Some other things will hold back feom killing the chip. Mobo will shut down first before you end up frying the chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Anyone who does that shall be sentenced to be drawn and quartered!


I swear am no guilty of the charge!

Please!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

nothing new, but thought I'd run a test to make sure it was stable enough since I haven't in a while and yeah, it still passes my preferred test...







best part... the voltage... my old 8350 would barely hold together at this voltage at 4.8ghz.... actually... it took 1.52 as a base voltage and with llc got a boost to near 1.55 to get 4.8 stable enough. 5ghz just never happened very well with it... this one... 5 is easy... 5.1.. little hard.. took some tuning... 5.2 was a giant pain in the patootie... had to lower ram, cpu/nb and boost volts to 1.55 to get it to pass even on standard for 10 runs...



edit... not sure about the gflops... I think something was running in the background... but I check the min clock speed to make sure and no there was not throttling happening... but lately windows had been doing alot of background junk and since I had only booted minutes before the test.. I think that's what happened... and of coarse the test being the cpu hog it is made whatever was going on drag out lol.. I did re-take the screenshot with the mins showing if you want to see proof.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every look at your pc... and think.... why the heck do I even put the sides back on?!?!


Yes I have! I'm looking at it right now - no sides on!

The front panel is off too! I wanted to something with it a few days ago, but for the life of me I can't remember what...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every look at your pc... and think.... why the heck do I even put the sides back on?!?!


yeah one of the HUE LED's on my Phantom 820 burnt out. And I went and bought a new RGB LED to resolder. However I haven't gotten to putting it all back together yet


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Mine is just a chassis right now...top and both sides off looking like anus...lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

lol... glad to know I have company then...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

@hurricane28

beat your Graphics score











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7317370

Combined test just died for some reason.....still working that out


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Minotaurtoo

still haven't beat mine... I've heard that 290's are equal to two 7950/R9 280s in xfire... but so far I haven't seen anyone beat my modest clocks let alone if I really overclocked the cards... I would actually like to see it... mostly because it'd give me a good reason to snag one on ebay to play with... but seriously I should probably wait till the 300's

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> still haven't beat mine... *I've heard that 290's are equal to two 7950/R9 280s in xfire*... but so far I haven't seen anyone beat my modest clocks let alone if I really overclocked the cards... I would actually like to see it... mostly because it'd give me a good reason to snag one on ebay to play with... but seriously I should probably wait till the 300's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116


Not sure who told you that but it ain't true.

7950's aren't exactly slow....Tahiti is aging very well









One of my R9 290's (not 290x) could equal 2 x 270x's (7870's) in CF but not 7950's....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> beat your Graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7317370
> 
> Combined test just died for some reason.....still working that out


WOW, you utterly and completely destroyed my score, congrats mate









I am pretty sure i can't beat that but i will give it a try


----------



## Minotaurtoo

just something heard a few times on ebay.. people selling their R9 290's... but then... well I should know better than to believe ebay descriptions rofl


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> beat your Graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7317370
> 
> Combined test just died for some reason.....still working that out
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you utterly and completely destroyed my score, congrats mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure i can't beat that but i will give it a try
Click to expand...

Yup, give it a go and see what happens








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> just something heard a few times on ebay.. people selling their R9 290's... but then... well I should know better than to believe ebay descriptions rofl


*facepalm*

Yes....you should know better than that


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup, give it a go and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> Yes....you should know better than that





This is the max i can get from my card without bios mod. Pretty impressive for a mid range card if you ask me


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the max i can get from my card without bios mod. Pretty impressive for a mid range card if you ask me


bios mod!!! I finally went that direction... and have found a nice balance of power and temp that way that I couldn't get with software overclockings.... but beware of the possibility of bricking your card... always a chance of making an expensive brick for your yard lol... but mine I studied, found a bios I liked...modded it slightly... and put it on the cards... worked better than the same settings just softwared in on it. I put an R9 280 bios on a 7950 card... shouldn't have made a difference really since I set the clocks to what I wanted on the 7950 bios before.. but maybe it was memory tables or something... but whatever... I really like the results... best to stick with your original bios and just mod it.


----------



## Johan45

I put this card under water and so far I'm liking it. The CPU wasn't optimized since I'm just testing the card still haven't found the limits. Just not enough time today but the memory seems to hum along quite nicely.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I put this card under water and so far I'm liking it. The CPU wasn't optimized since I'm just testing the card still haven't found the limits. Just not enough time today but the memory seems to hum along quite nicely.


Looks good mate, Memory on mine is a bit meh but the Core goes alright considering i'm still on stock cooling


----------



## Johan45

I finally figured out where I was going wrong on my combined scores too. Those damn MS Hotfixes. What a difference that makes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I finally figured out where I was going wrong on my combined scores too. Those damn MS Hotfixes. What a difference that makes.


Interesting, i only ran into issues with Firestrike, Extreme and Ultra worked fine for some reason


----------



## Johan45

Yeah that's what i saw. I was doing well in extreme but could barely get 9K in FS untill I installed the hotfixes.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

rofl at this >



that's my laptop aka craptop...not bad on the gpu so much... but this little vishera needs some help...

edit.. I should mention it got up to 80C running this test!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> bios mod!!! I finally went that direction... and have found a nice balance of power and temp that way that I couldn't get with software overclockings.... but beware of the possibility of bricking your card... always a chance of making an expensive brick for your yard lol... but mine I studied, found a bios I liked...modded it slightly... and put it on the cards... worked better than the same settings just softwared in on it. I put an R9 280 bios on a 7950 card... shouldn't have made a difference really since I set the clocks to what I wanted on the 7950 bios before.. but maybe it was memory tables or something... but whatever... I really like the results... best to stick with your original bios and just mod it.


Yep, i did bios mod my GTX 660 ti so i know how it works but that was a cheapo card and this isn't and IMO its not worth the extra +-200/300 points in firestrike.

My MSI GTX 660TI was a good clocker too and specially with the bios mod i gained another 300 points for a total of 10K graphics score.

Yes you can brick your card if you flash a bios that is not suited for your card otherwise its pretty save to do. There is a special thread for the 970 to disable the boost clock and how to mod bios but i am not that interested in that stuff anymore.

I am happy with my score, even better because i am still on stock cooler. MSI coolers are quiet and perform very good. At that score my card never reached higher than 60c

They also tin to clock very good since this is the second card from MSI that clocks very good so its nothing but MSI for me with GPU's.


----------



## StrongForce

I bought a new case Phanteks enthoo Primo, which is awesome needless to say, but I was hoping to see better results with my temps, I even bought Gelid GC Extreme thermal paste to see if it was maybe the problem.

So right now after 6mn OCCT i have 67° on cores and 82 on the socket









So I guess there is nothing to do to help these temps besides putting a fan on the back of the socket.. I'm thinking of buying a thin profile fan to put back there as there is plenty of space.. or maybe just a high pressure fan and see if it fits, but there is potentially space for a normal fan even with the backplate so that's cool !


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, i did bios mod my GTX 660 ti so i know how it works but that was a cheapo card and this isn't and IMO its not worth the extra +-200/300 points in firestrike.
> 
> My MSI GTX 660TI was a good clocker too and specially with the bios mod i gained another 300 points for a total of 10K graphics score.
> 
> Yes you can brick your card if you flash a bios that is not suited for your card otherwise its pretty save to do. There is a special thread for the 970 to disable the boost clock and how to mod bios but i am not that interested in that stuff anymore.
> 
> I am happy with my score, even better because i am still on stock cooler. MSI coolers are quiet and perform very good. At that score my card never reached higher than 60c
> 
> They also tin to clock very good since this is the second card from MSI that clocks very good so its nothing but MSI for me with GPU's.


mine gained much more... probably because I spent a lot of time tuning.. .. no wait... its the xfire.. i just looked... about 200 pts is all I got on a single card... so yeah.. but mine have dual bios so I wasn't really worried lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I bought a new case Phanteks enthoo Primo, which is awesome needless to say, but I was hoping to see better results with my temps, I even bought Gelid GC Extreme thermal paste to see if it was maybe the problem.
> 
> So right now after 6mn OCCT i have 67° on cores and 82 on the socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess there is nothing to do to help these temps besides putting a fan on the back of the socket.. I'm thinking of buying a thin profile fan to put back there as there is plenty of space.. or maybe just a high pressure fan and see if it fits, but there is potentially space for a normal fan even with the backplate so that's cool !


ouch that's hot... I don't get those temps even at 5.117ghz I think the socket hit 70C max... cores were in the 55.5 max


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> mine gained much more... probably because I spent a lot of time tuning.. .. no wait... its the xfire.. i just looked... about 200 pts is all I got on a single card... so yeah.. but mine have dual bios so I wasn't really worried lol
> ouch that's hot... I don't get those temps even at 5.117ghz I think the socket hit 70C max... cores were in the 55.5 max


Yea to be honest I don't quite get what's wrong, I think it's just that motherboard...you do have a sabertooth!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea to be honest I don't quite get what's wrong, I think it's just that motherboard...you do have a sabertooth!


That does help


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm. Saberkitty is an astonishing board. But wait til you get your hands on a CHV. The thing smothers the kitty on socket temps.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I bought a new case Phanteks enthoo Primo, which is awesome needless to say, but I was hoping to see better results with my temps, I even bought Gelid GC Extreme thermal paste to see if it was maybe the problem.
> 
> So right now after 6mn OCCT i have 67° on cores and 82 on the socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess there is nothing to do to help these temps besides *putting a fan on the back of the socket*.. I'm thinking of buying a thin profile fan to put back there as there is plenty of space.. or maybe just a high pressure fan and see if it fits, but there is potentially space for a normal fan even with the backplate so that's cool !


Do it, do it now.
After I mounted a fan behind the socket I got more then 10c lower socket temps.

And the board is solid IMO, I got it to.

Here's a comparison shot I just made, ~6 minutes of OCCT. My temps are a bit high for my liking here though, I need to dust out my radiator.











Have you tried playing with LLC?
When i lowered mine to high, instead of very high, it allowed me to lower my vcore a bit and give better temps.
Also, I see you are running 2133 c9 ram, try playing with that a bit. Ram settings make a pretty big difference in temps as I have found out.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah that's what i saw. I was doing well in extreme but could barely get 9K in FS untill I installed the hotfixes.


thanks....I just remembered I didn't download these for either of my systems after the last reinstall...doh


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah that's what i saw. I was doing well in extreme but could barely get 9K in FS untill I installed the hotfixes.


Aha!

I'll have to do that myself, just noticed you got ahead of me in Skydiver but I'll try and work on GPUPI first









Tomorrow....or next weekend.....


----------



## Johan45

NP I forget them all the time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> NP I forget them all the time.


Yeah, updates are something i hate having to do (limited monthly data) so i try not to re-install my OS too much


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> thanks....I just remembered I didn't download these for either of my systems after the last reinstall...doh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Aha!
> 
> I'll have to do that myself, just noticed you got ahead of me in Skydiver but I'll try and work on GPUPI first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow....or next weekend.....


Care to share which hotfixes we are talking about here?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

or at least how to know if you have the "hot fixes" mentioned... I don't really know of any for win 8.1 but.. just checking... I remember 7 having them


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> or at least how to know if you have the "hot fixes" mentioned... I don't really know of any for win 8.1 but.. just checking... I remember 7 having them


win 8 dont need them its just win 7


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Care to share which hotfixes we are talking about here?


on Windows 7 there was a hotfix for the scheduler and one to stop parking of the cores...if you have windows 7 you can check for the cores being parked there is an app for that somewhere...as for the scheduler unsure how to tell aside from searching through the installed updates for the hotfix number


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Care to share which hotfixes we are talking about here?
> 
> 
> 
> on Windows 7 there was a hotfix for the scheduler and one to stop parking of the cores...if you have windows 7 you can check for the cores being parked there is an app for that somewhere...as for the scheduler unsure how to tell aside from searching through the installed updates for the hotfix number
Click to expand...

I found the Hotfixes some time ago, when I tried to install Windows said they weren't needed. They must have been installed though Update!

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2645594


----------



## Johan45

The hot fixes are attached to the first post in this thread.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I found the Hotfixes some time ago, when I tried to install Windows said they weren't needed. They must have been installed though Update!
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2645594


they haven't auto installed on mine yet...they didn't last time either and I always do all the updates/restarts after first bit because nothing more annoying than changing a setting that requires restart then realizing updates are about to screw up the restart...


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Do it, do it now.
> After I mounted a fan behind the socket I got more then 10c lower socket temps.
> 
> And the board is solid IMO, I got it to.
> 
> Here's a comparison shot I just made, ~6 minutes of OCCT. My temps are a bit high for my liking here though, I need to dust out my radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried playing with LLC?
> When i lowered mine to high, instead of very high, it allowed me to lower my vcore a bit and give better temps.
> Also, I see you are running 2133 c9 ram, try playing with that a bit. Ram settings make a pretty big difference in temps as I have found out.


Yea any fan you recommend ? I have a gelid small one like 10cm or even less that I had bought specifically for that task, but it ended up not really working so well I would gain not much.. yea nice temps, you on watercool that helps !

LLC is to high, and I believe the voltage is set at the minimum it can handle.. I should try messing arround with the settings again I guess.

I have also increased some Digi+ settings to get stability, and lol to test the load voltage I ran IBT for like 10 sec and instantly got a message from AI suite telling me CPU is at 78°.. that's insane.

The ram is running at 2050 currently and it seems hard to change the settings and get stability without crippling the ram by making it run way less like 1800-1900.. but I could give it a try, nice tip.

I made my HT run high too : 2636 : because of higher performance my core voltage is currently at 1.488/1.5v (1.476 under load) on windows/CPU Z maybe I just have a bad chip that requires ton of Volts..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> still haven't beat mine... I've heard that 290's are equal to two 7950/R9 280s in xfire... but so far I haven't seen anyone beat my modest clocks let alone if I really overclocked the cards... I would actually like to see it... mostly because it'd give me a good reason to snag one on ebay to play with... but seriously I should probably wait till the 300's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116


I'm getting close though.


----------



## StrongForce

I'm gonna try Gelid Slim 12 UV for back socket 16mm thick, 27 CFM on a rad and 38Db.. sounds good, I hope that does the trick also found a good vendor on ebay 12.7 euros free shipping that sounds good


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm gonna try Gelid Slim 12 UV for back socket 16mm thick, 27 CFM on a rad and 38Db.. sounds good, I hope that does the trick also found a good vendor on ebay 12.7 euros free shipping that sounds good


If you have a spare standard AMD cooler fan they are good for the back of the board. My local shop sells them for 1 pound each, mind you they build systems so replace them and have boxes full!



Or a good 120mm fan will do


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm gonna try Gelid Slim 12 UV for back socket 16mm thick, 27 CFM on a rad and 38Db.. sounds good, I hope that does the trick also found a good vendor on ebay 12.7 euros free shipping that sounds good




I just added one of those Gelid Slim 12's to my rear socket and it dropped my socket temp from 71c down to 59c which isn't too shabby considering my case is really poorly positioned (right side panel is like 2 inches from a wall...)


No fan



With fan


----------



## mfknjadagr8

fans properly placed are great to cool socket and one on vrms may help some to though not to the extent that this one did


----------



## MTup

I replaced my H100i fans with slightly less cfm corsair fans and put the stock corsair in the left side using a fan controller and temp probes. My H100i fans exhaust through the radiator at the top. Turning my rear exhaust fan completely off keeps my VRM's and NB cooler than when it's running. Here's how I see it. My left side powerful fan is blowing on the VRM and NB then out through the top so air is always passing through these HS's.. I have never had VRM or NB heat problems while stressing. Just cpu heat at 5.0GHz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm getting close though.


close enough to call it a tie... but.. wow at that clock speed you run lol.. I'd need a cold water well down here to drop my rad in to get that clock speed... although, I'm not far behind...


----------



## StrongForce

Nice, yea I do have that spare AMD fan however the noise is horrible on it lol, and I had bought a fan splitter for it. hope the gelid will be good but sounds nice !

Decided to also upgrade my ND14 fans so I been researching high static pressure fans, it seems the EK Vardar are one of the best so I gonna get this for the 12cm slot above ram and still looking for the "best" 14cm to put on the other side .. according to this thread/table :http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/0_30

I suppose I can't really go wrong with a Phanteks PH F140TS I'm looking at this website : https://www.caseking.de/en/aircooling/fans/all-fans?ckSuppliers=73&ckMin=179&ckMax=2675&ckTab=0&sSort=2 as seems to be one of the only place to find EK Vardar in europe (besides the EK website where I could only order 1 fan and that's 7 euro shipping lol) that's too bad they haven't made a 140mm fan yet ! what are they waiting for ?

No TS on this website mmh

After looking at the specs on the Phanteks website I don't really know which one to choose from it's confusing lol.. someone help me







the highest CFM seems to be that one with 88 : http://www.phanteks.com/PH-F140SP.html is the XP the best cause it's more expensive ? guess maybe just because it's a PMW also it got more options like a cable extension .. the anti vibration compensator sounds good so I think I'm going with this 1 unless you guys have a better recommendation


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm getting close though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close enough to call it a tie... but.. wow at that clock speed you run lol.. I'd need a cold water well down here to drop my rad in to get that clock speed... although, I'm not far behind...
Click to expand...

My water is chilled but it doesn't last long.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> on Windows 7 there was a hotfix for the scheduler and one to stop parking of the cores...if you have windows 7 you can check for the cores being parked there is an app for that somewhere...as for the scheduler unsure how to tell aside from searching through the installed updates for the hotfix number


Oops.
Forgot that people still use Windows 7.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea any fan you recommend ? I have a gelid small one like 10cm or even less that I had bought specifically for that task, but it ended up not really working so well I would gain not much.. yea nice temps, you on watercool that helps !
> 
> LLC is to high, and I believe the voltage is set at the minimum it can handle.. I should try messing arround with the settings again I guess.
> 
> I have also increased some Digi+ settings to get stability, and lol to test the load voltage I ran IBT for like 10 sec and instantly got a message from AI suite telling me CPU is at 78°.. that's insane.
> 
> The ram is running at 2050 currently and it seems hard to change the settings and get stability without crippling the ram by making it run way less like 1800-1900.. but I could give it a try, nice tip.
> 
> I made my HT run high too : 2636 : because of higher performance my core voltage is currently at 1.488/1.5v (1.476 under load) on windows/CPU Z maybe I just have a bad chip that requires ton of Volts..


Go with a fan that has a decent amount of static pressure.
CFM says very little on restrictive space.

I had an Enermax fan behind the socket before, because it had a very good noise to cfm ratio.
But now I use a SP120, which isn't the best fan(prefer Cooler Master JetFlo), I have better temps. I don't mind the slight incease in noise. Just put the fan in PWM mode.

My chip also isn't the best... also need around 1.48v for 4.7ghz.
Beyond 4.6 is the voltage wall for me.

That's plain mad, 78c after just 10 seconds.
You sure your cooler is seated properly? You are using a NH-D14 right? Should be a decent cooler.

My ram is G.Skill TridentX 2400.
Currently have it running at 1866 c8. I find this to be the sweet spot of balance between ram and cpu speed. If I run 2133-2400 ram c9 I need to up my cpu voltage and cpu-nb voltage.
Not worth it IMO. The overal performance increase over 1866 c8 is slim to nothing.

Have both cpu-nb and ht @ 2400 atm.
Lets me set the cpu-nb voltage to 1.25v instead of 1.3v.

And yeah, I can expect my water cooling to be a lot better.
Would be a shame if it was just a few degrees cooler then your ~65 euro air cooler.
My complete loop costed me more then 500 euro. Do note that it does include a gpu(fullcover and proper backplate with extreme vrm pads).
Water cooling is an expensive hobby. But it is very nice, and quiet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> If you have a spare standard AMD cooler fan they are good for the back of the board. My local shop sells them for 1 pound each, mind you they build systems so replace them and have boxes full!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a good 120mm fan will do


Nooo... not the stock amd fan.
Horrible sound.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> 
> 
> I just added one of those Gelid Slim 12's to my rear socket and it dropped my socket temp from 71c down to 59c which isn't too shabby considering my case is really poorly positioned (right side panel is like 2 inches from a wall...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fan
> 
> 
> 
> With fan


DemciFlex filter?








Had that on my side intake fan too... but it is way restrictive, decided to just put a simple filter and accept that I need to clean regularly.

Mine also lowered a great deal.
I also placed an Noctua 9cm to blow on the front of the vrm sink though.

Rear exhaust is an Corsair SP 120. Same as the fan behind the socket. Static pressure is the way to go behind the socket IMO.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm gonna try Gelid Slim 12 UV for back socket 16mm thick, 27 CFM on a rad and 38Db.. sounds good, I hope that does the trick also found a good vendor on ebay 12.7 euros free shipping that sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spare standard AMD cooler fan they are good for the back of the board. My local shop sells them for 1 pound each, mind you they build systems so replace them and have boxes full!
> 
> 
> 
> Or a good 120mm fan will do
Click to expand...

The AMD stock CPU cooler fans are NOISEY!!! They run 1,000,000 rpm!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The AMD stock CPU cooler fans are NOISEY!!! They run 1,000,000 rpm!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> I'm gonna try Gelid Slim 12 UV for back socket 16mm thick, 27 CFM on a rad and 38Db.. sounds good, I hope that does the trick also found a good vendor on ebay 12.7 euros free shipping that sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a spare standard AMD cooler fan they are good for the back of the board. My local shop sells them for 1 pound each, mind you they build systems so replace them and have boxes full!
> 
> 
> 
> Or a good 120mm fan will do
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AMD stock CPU cooler fans are NOISEY!!! They run 1,000,000 rpm!
Click to expand...

7000rpm to be exact so no chopper it is not over 9000. I use the stock AMD fan and it is more than tolerable. I use it with the quiet fan profile for my ASUS mobo and it never goes above 3500 and it is quiet tto me at those speeds.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.
> Forgot that people still use Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with a fan that has a decent amount of static pressure.
> CFM says very little on restrictive space.
> 
> I had an Enermax fan behind the socket before, because it had a very good noise to cfm ratio.
> But now I use a SP120, which isn't the best fan(prefer Cooler Master JetFlo), I have better temps. I don't mind the slight incease in noise. Just put the fan in PWM mode.
> 
> My chip also isn't the best... also need around 1.48v for 4.7ghz.
> Beyond 4.6 is the voltage wall for me.
> 
> That's plain mad, 78c after just 10 seconds.
> You sure your cooler is seated properly? You are using a NH-D14 right? Should be a decent cooler.
> 
> My ram is G.Skill TridentX 2400.
> Currently have it running at 1866 c8. I find this to be the sweet spot of balance between ram and cpu speed. If I run 2133-2400 ram c9 I need to up my cpu voltage and cpu-nb voltage.
> Not worth it IMO. The overal performance increase over 1866 c8 is slim to nothing.
> 
> Have both cpu-nb and ht @ 2400 atm.
> Lets me set the cpu-nb voltage to 1.25v instead of 1.3v.
> 
> And yeah, I can expect my water cooling to be a lot better.
> Would be a shame if it was just a few degrees cooler then your ~65 euro air cooler.
> My complete loop costed me more then 500 euro. Do note that it does include a gpu(fullcover and proper backplate with extreme vrm pads).
> Water cooling is an expensive hobby. But it is very nice, and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo... not the stock amd fan.
> Horrible sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DemciFlex filter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had that on my side intake fan too... but it is way restrictive, decided to just put a simple filter and accept that I need to clean regularly.
> 
> Mine also lowered a great deal.
> I also placed an Noctua 9cm to blow on the front of the vrm sink though.
> 
> Rear exhaust is an Corsair SP 120. Same as the fan behind the socket. Static pressure is the way to go behind the socket IMO.


Yep thats a Demciflex, good eye. I haven't noticed a difference with it on or off when it comes to my socket temps so I prefer to leave it on, especially because its covering the rough edges of the hole I dremeled into my Luxe.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> still haven't beat mine... I've heard that 290's are equal to two 7950/R9 280s in xfire... but so far I haven't seen anyone beat my modest clocks let alone if I really overclocked the cards... I would actually like to see it... mostly because it'd give me a good reason to snag one on ebay to play with... but seriously I should probably wait till the 300's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting close though.
Click to expand...

Woah...nice clocks all round there mate


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oops.
> Forgot that people still use Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with a fan that has a decent amount of static pressure.
> CFM says very little on restrictive space.
> 
> I had an Enermax fan behind the socket before, because it had a very good noise to cfm ratio.
> But now I use a SP120, which isn't the best fan(prefer Cooler Master JetFlo), I have better temps. I don't mind the slight incease in noise. Just put the fan in PWM mode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My chip also isn't the best... also need around 1.48v for 4.7ghz.
> Beyond 4.6 is the voltage wall for me.
> 
> That's plain mad, 78c after just 10 seconds.
> You sure your cooler is seated properly? You are using a NH-D14 right? Should be a decent cooler.
> 
> My ram is G.Skill TridentX 2400.
> Currently have it running at 1866 c8. I find this to be the sweet spot of balance between ram and cpu speed. If I run 2133-2400 ram c9 I need to up my cpu voltage and cpu-nb voltage.
> Not worth it IMO. The overal performance increase over 1866 c8 is slim to nothing.
> 
> Have both cpu-nb and ht @ 2400 atm.
> Lets me set the cpu-nb voltage to 1.25v instead of 1.3v.
> 
> And yeah, I can expect my water cooling to be a lot better.
> Would be a shame if it was just a few degrees cooler then your ~65 euro air cooler.
> My complete loop costed me more then 500 euro. Do note that it does include a gpu(fullcover and proper backplate with extreme vrm pads).
> Water cooling is an expensive hobby. But it is very nice, and quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo... not the stock amd fan.
> Horrible sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DemciFlex filter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had that on my side intake fan too... but it is way restrictive, decided to just put a simple filter and accept that I need to clean regularly.
> 
> Mine also lowered a great deal.
> I also placed an Noctua 9cm to blow on the front of the vrm sink though.
> 
> 
> Rear exhaust is an Corsair SP 120. Same as the fan behind the socket. Static pressure is the way to go behind the socket IMO.


Yea it's hard to know which are best with static pressure like I said those tables show decent performance with a phanteks so I guess all phanteks are roughly the same..

Also I can't cool my VRM's there simply isn't enough space.. perhaps I can fit my small Gelid fan somewhere arround there forgot to try this ! will do.

It's weird how higher RAM speed needs more Volts though.. and whats the point of getting 2400 ram if you run 1866







shouldn't we be trying to run it as fast as possible ? suppose with those AMD FX's the benefit isn't as good or something..

Also yea indeed static pressure for socket that's why I ordered this Gelid Slim one, do you get best result by push towards socket or pull ? I had my best results with push I think.. as weird as it sound ( you would think pull would help take out the trapped hot air..) now with this case though I can see the whole metalic backplate of my motherboard, on my last case I could see only a small area arround the CPU so there will be less trapped air! also it's hard to find a way to fit a fan properly.. I was using superglue epic small dots lol.

About the seating I simply don't know.. you mean badly applyed paste or the actual seating of the heatsink ? that seem good aligned pretty well with the CPU

It's hard to find decent comparison and reviews of static pressure fans I found a few threads on here but other than that ..hardware.fr have a few reviews they did review the Gelid, oh and there is a guy who bought alot of materials and who was gonna review all the best fans out there but he seem busy haven't updated his thread in a while, understandably though that's alot of work..

But for noise/performance ratio with static pressure the Phanteks 1 seemed to be one of the best though


----------



## Mega Man

Gentle Typhoon ONRY !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The AMD stock CPU cooler fans are NOISEY!!! They run 1,000,000 rpm!
Click to expand...

this made me giggle

did you know the JP version is 8000 but to make it work when they translated, they made it 9000 ?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea it's hard to know which are best with static pressure like I said those tables show decent performance with a phanteks so I guess all phanteks are roughly the same..
> 
> Also I can't cool my VRM's there simply isn't enough space.. perhaps I can fit my small Gelid fan somewhere arround there forgot to try this ! will do.
> *
> It's weird how higher RAM speed needs more Volts though.. and whats the point of getting 2400 ram if you run 1866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't we be trying to run it as fast as possible ? suppose with those AMD FX's the benefit isn't as good or something..*
> 
> Also yea indeed static pressure for socket that's why I ordered this Gelid Slim one, do you get best result by push towards socket or pull ? I had my best results with push I think.. as weird as it sound ( you would think pull would help take out the trapped hot air..) now with this case though I can see the whole metalic backplate of my motherboard, on my last case I could see only a small area arround the CPU so there will be less trapped air! also it's hard to find a way to fit a fan properly.. I was using superglue epic small dots lol.
> 
> About the seating I simply don't know.. you mean badly applyed paste or the actual seating of the heatsink ? that seem good aligned pretty well with the CPU
> 
> It's hard to find decent comparison and reviews of static pressure fans I found a few threads on here but other than that ..hardware.fr have a few reviews they did review the Gelid, oh and there is a guy who bought alot of materials and who was gonna review all the best fans out there but he seem busy haven't updated his thread in a while, understandably though that's alot of work..
> 
> But for noise/performance ratio with static pressure the Phanteks 1 seemed to be one of the best though


I run mine at 2400mhz.. .takes no more volts than normal ram speeds on the cpu... ram volts are ridicules.. but that's what stock is for them... here is some proof that I've already posted before, but to save looking here it is...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I run mine at 2400mhz.. .takes no more volts than normal ram speeds on the cpu... ram volts are ridicules.. but that's what stock is for them... here is some proof that I've already posted before, but to save looking here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yea I think maybe he meant he had to run HT-Link higher to have higher ram speed because I think that's what I noticed, ram settings are quite complicated to me.. I heard tweaking the timings can help when it's not stable but I have no clue how to do that !

Also that cat lolz

BTW wow nice numbers you got and 97 Gbflops ! 55° ? and that's not even cores probably holy, what are you running you should update your sig with details, rads etc


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Yea I think maybe he meant he had to run HT-Link higher to have higher ram speed because I think that's what I noticed, ram settings are quite complicated to me.. I heard tweaking the timings can help when it's not stable but I have no clue how to do that !
> 
> Also that cat lolz
> 
> BTW wow nice numbers you got and 97 Gbflops ! 55° ? and that's not even cores probably holy, what are you running you should update your sig with details, rads etc


thanks









My rig is in my sig... as far as I know its up to date... I'll give it a check though to make sure.

edit... yeah its up to date - two monitors I've just added

oh.. .one thing about highspeed ram.. you do have to boost the cpu/nb to use it properly... that does require some extra cpu/nb volts, but not much... kinda forgot about that.


----------



## StrongForce

Ah but I meant the rads details etc







and I finally decided to go for the PHANTEKS PH-F140MP .. the price hurts with the 10 euros shipping and 7 euros VAT on caseking.de


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Ah but I meant the rads details etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I finally decided to go for the PHANTEKS PH-F140MP .. the price hurts with the 10 euros shipping and 7 euros VAT on caseking.de


the rads details are there... its the xspc 360 kit... nothing terribly special... this is pretty much what i bought.. .don't think my exact kit is available any more.... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23383/ex-wat-304/XSPC_Raystorm_RX360_V3_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I run mine at 2400mhz.. .takes no more volts than normal ram speeds on the cpu... ram volts are ridicules.. but that's what stock is for them... here is some proof that I've already posted before, but to save looking here it is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think maybe he meant he had to run HT-Link higher to have higher ram speed because I think that's what I noticed, ram settings are quite complicated to me.. I heard tweaking the timings can help when it's not stable but I have no clue how to do that !
> 
> Also that cat lolz
> 
> BTW wow nice numbers you got and 97 Gbflops ! 55° ? and that's not even cores probably holy, what are you running you should update your sig with details, rads etc
Click to expand...

The Gflops in IBT mean almost nothing. I've gotten around 105 with the Vishera at 2500 mhz









EDIT: I was mistaken, the VIshera was at 1400 mhz.....lol
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2347198/a/1260238/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/sort/display_order/


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The Gflops in IBT mean almost nothing. I've gotten around 105 with the Vishera at 2500 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was mistaken, the VIshera was at 1400 mhz.....lol
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2347198/a/1260238/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/sort/display_order/


I was running IBT/AVX Win 10 and was getting Gflops in the 40's and 50's, That's half of what I usually get in Win 7!

But then I was using the Win 10 drivers that M$ automatically installs, Microsoft is trying to take us over









I guess I'm glad that Gflops don't mean that much...


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the rads details are there... its the xspc 360 kit... nothing terribly special... this is pretty much what i bought.. .don't think my exact kit is available any more.... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/23383/ex-wat-304/XSPC_Raystorm_RX360_V3_Extreme_Universal_CPU_Water_Cooling_Kit_w_D5_Variant_Pump_Included_and_Free_Dead-Water.html?tl=g59c683s2175


Oh cool, so just the CPU on 360 ? no wonder why your temps are so good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The Gflops in IBT mean almost nothing. I've gotten around 105 with the Vishera at 2500 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was mistaken, the VIshera was at 1400 mhz.....lol
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2347198/a/1260238/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/sort/display_order/


I see lol, I was pretty sure it meant something


----------



## hurricane28

@cssorkinman I almost beat your graphics score







I only need like 40 points. Will try later.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @cssorkinman I almost beat your graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only need like 40 points. Will try later.


After that you can try to beat mine !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> still haven't beat mine... I've heard that 290's are equal to two 7950/R9 280s in xfire... but so far I haven't seen anyone beat my modest clocks let alone if I really overclocked the cards... I would actually like to see it... mostly because it'd give me a good reason to snag one on ebay to play with... but seriously I should probably wait till the 300's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting close though.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah...nice clocks all round there mate
Click to expand...

Thanks Sarge I also managed a 6300 in extreme yesterday.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @cssorkinman I almost beat your graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only need like 40 points. Will try later.


Good luck


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Oh cool, so just the CPU on 360 ? no wonder why your temps are so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see lol, I was pretty sure it meant something


on top of that its mounted external.... but that was only because my case sucks... rolf.. its been through 3 builds now


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Since 3DMARK Advanced version is only $4.99 on Steam I might get it...

.:edit:.

Purchased. Now I can run Firestrike Extreme instead of the normal/free one. Will be fun to compare scores between a single 290X and two of them. Those along with other computer hardware I own.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Since 3DMARK Advanced version is only $4.99 on Steam I might get it...
> 
> .:edit:.
> 
> Purchased. Now I can run Firestrike Extreme instead of the normal/free one. Will be fun to compare scores between a single 290X and two of them. Those along with other computer hardware I own.


Sweet! I just picked it up after seeing your comment!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *After that you can try to beat mine !*
> Thanks Sarge I also managed a 6300 in extreme yesterday.


I am not going to achieve that without an bios mod but even than i am doubtful. Excellent score with your 290x. Is that your highest score btw?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good luck


Thnx


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @cssorkinman I almost beat your graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only need like 40 points. Will try later.
> 
> 
> 
> After that you can try to beat mine !
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> still haven't beat mine... I've heard that 290's are equal to two 7950/R9 280s in xfire... but so far I haven't seen anyone beat my modest clocks let alone if I really overclocked the cards... I would actually like to see it... mostly because it'd give me a good reason to snag one on ebay to play with... but seriously I should probably wait till the 300's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting close though.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah...nice clocks all round there mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge I also managed a 6300 in extreme yesterday.
Click to expand...

Dayum....I need a waterblock lol

Im happy with the clocks my card has been able to get on the "crappy" XFX cooler


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *After that you can try to beat mine !*
> Thanks Sarge I also managed a 6300 in extreme yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to achieve that without an bios mod but even than i am doubtful. Excellent score with your 290x. Is that your highest score btw?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thnx
Click to expand...

So far it is but I should make some improvements next weekend when I really put the boots to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> @cssorkinman I almost beat your graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only need like 40 points. Will try later.
> 
> 
> 
> After that you can try to beat mine !
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> still haven't beat mine... I've heard that 290's are equal to two 7950/R9 280s in xfire... but so far I haven't seen anyone beat my modest clocks let alone if I really overclocked the cards... I would actually like to see it... mostly because it'd give me a good reason to snag one on ebay to play with... but seriously I should probably wait till the 300's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6247116
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting close though.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah...nice clocks all round there mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge I also managed a 6300 in extreme yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum....I need a waterblock lol
> 
> Im happy with the clocks my card has been able to get on the "crappy" XFX cooler
Click to expand...

You've got a nice clocker there sarge. Pretty impressive on only air i have to say. Just imagine what it could do on water


----------



## hurricane28

I think my 970 is impressive as well since i can get 1575 on the GPU and 8200MHz memory









New driver did improve the score a little bit but it kept crashing on me so if they sort that out i am on 352.86 but it has the same crash. Need to figure out how come.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yeah.....not much point in getting a block for it when i might be upgrading soon









Have thought about it though....could get 1300 core fairly easy i imagine


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> on top of that its mounted external.... but that was only because my case sucks... rolf.. its been through 3 builds now


Oh god...







, guys I'm currently reducing all the voltage and Digi+ settings I had increased and I hope to gain some temp stability until my fans arrives..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah.....not much point in getting a block for it when i might be upgrading soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have thought about it though....could get 1300 core fairly easy i imagine


I am still on a dillema whether to puck a 290X or wait for the 3XX series cards.

Esp. when these cards already surfaced.
http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-300-series-sale-bestbuy/


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am still on a dillema whether to puck a 290X or wait for the 3XX series cards.
> 
> Esp. when these cards already surfaced.
> http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-300-series-sale-bestbuy/


From the reviews, the 390's are not that much better than the 290's...

Kind of like the FX 8350 and the FX 9590, same thing just a little more power consumption and heat...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am still on a dillema whether to puck a 290X or wait for the 3XX series cards.
> 
> Esp. when these cards already surfaced.
> http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-300-series-sale-bestbuy/
> 
> 
> 
> From the reviews, the 390's are not that much better than the 290's...
> 
> Kind of like the FX 8350 and the FX 9590, same thing just a little more power consumption and heat...
Click to expand...

Opposite actually, same core but better binned, lower power and lower heat.

Im very tempted to get one....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> From the reviews, the 390's are not that much better than the 290's...
> 
> Kind of like the FX 8350 and the FX 9590, same thing just a little more power consumption and heat...


hmm reviews?
linkies?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Opposite actually, same core but better binned, lower power and lower heat.
> 
> Im very tempted to get one....


yeah mate. it's not called enhanced for nothing.









should be weeks after release til these things appear on local soil though. Also got tempted by a 980TI!


----------



## Johan45

If anything wait for the Fury/FurYx, these are the only ones on a new core AFIK. Just like the last bunch from AMD. Everything below 290 was just a refresh.
Boxed up my 980 finallyto send back to ASUS


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> From the reviews, the 390's are not that much better than the 290's...
> 
> Kind of like the FX 8350 and the FX 9590, same thing just a little more power consumption and heat...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm reviews?
> linkies?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Opposite actually, same core but better binned, lower power and lower heat.
> 
> Im very tempted to get one....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah mate. it's not called enhanced for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be weeks after release til these things appear on local soil though. Also got tempted by a 980TI!
Click to expand...

980Ti is $1k+ dude....no
And yeah....was just explaining its not just a straight 290x


----------



## mus1mus

Less than 1K here mate.

850 for the cheapest in your currency.

Not bad considering the 290Xs retail for 550 new from local stores.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Less than 1K here mate.
> 
> 850 for the cheapest in your currency.
> 
> Not bad considering the 290Xs retail for 550 new from local stores.


I'm waiting to see what Fury is like.

Either way i still have Tri-fire to fall back on


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm reviews?
> linkies?
> yeah mate. it's not called enhanced for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be weeks after release til these things appear on local soil though. Also got tempted by a 980TI!


http://www.legitreviews.com/radeon-r9-390x-taken-apart-to-reveal-radeon-r9-290x_166065






http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2263&gid2=1858&compare=radeon-r9-390x-vs-radeon-r9-290x

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R9-390X-vs-Radeon-R9-290X

There is a improvement over the 290x, but, for the money, for me I'm talking, it's not worth it 'till there are performance reviews on OCN prove it's significant enough to spend tons of money on


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a paper on the interaction of solid copper and liquid gallium which is what the liquid pro is mostly made of.
> http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/19/art%253A10.1134%252FS0036029508060049.pdf?originUrl=http%3A%2F%2Flink.springer.com%2Farticle%2F10.1134%2FS0036029508060049&token2=exp=1433775986~acl=%2Fstatic%2Fpdf%2F19%2Fart%25253A10.1134%25252FS0036029508060049.pdf%3ForiginUrl%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Flink.springer.com%252Farticle%252F10.1134%252FS0036029508060049*~hmac=cb1d2c94503abac308df7e5ce8e2e191fb04cb3ebbd2b776932e62a53753a103
> 
> And this is why you wouldn't use it with aluminum


I think everyone knows about the problem with aluminum. It's also written right on the packaging. Does that paper you linked to have anything in it that would explain the claim that sometimes Liquid Pro bonds with copper bases, or that would explain why it happens for some people and not for others?

The other issue is Liquid Ultra. To what degree, if any, does it have issues with copper?


----------



## Mega Man

considering the name of the article is "Interaction between copper and gallium" direct copy and paste ... yes the paper he linked to has something about it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Less than 1K here mate.
> 
> 850 for the cheapest in your currency.
> 
> Not bad considering the 290Xs retail for 550 new from local stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to see what Fury is like.
> 
> Either way i still have Tri-fire to fall back on
Click to expand...

meh i have to build another quadfire rig :/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/radeon-r9-390x-taken-apart-to-reveal-radeon-r9-290x_166065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2263&gid2=1858&compare=radeon-r9-390x-vs-radeon-r9-290x
> 
> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R9-390X-vs-Radeon-R9-290X
> 
> There is a improvement over the 290x, but, for the money, for me I'm talking, it's not worth it 'till there are performance reviews on OCN prove it's significant enough to spend tons of money on


Dude, it's almost a Vapor-X sapphire-speak. You do know that carries a price premium over any cards Sapphire sells coz of the 8GB Memory it carries.

And all your links referred to rumour mills. cept one, that I wouldn't dare call a (proper) review. No offense. I do like to to see the Fury or whatever furry card AMD brings. But the point is, 390X is an improvement over a 290X and their prices are so close if not the same (new).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I think everyone knows about the problem with aluminum. It's also written right on the packaging. Does that paper you linked to have anything in it that would explain the claim that sometimes Liquid Pro bonds with copper bases, or that would explain why it happens for some people and not for others?
> 
> The other issue is Liquid Ultra. To what degree, if any, does it have issues with copper?


I don't think your point stands that after a week or so, you still dig on the cadavers of a dispute. Move on dude. Stick to your ideals if that makes you feel better. But please, leave that thread off if it has been inactive for a week or so.

This is not the place for a keyboard fight!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

drat... was hoping for more

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7362253?


----------



## warpuck

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7363498

This one is my olde lady's. All air, Nothing overclocked. Slow ain't it. But she likes her room nice and toasty.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> drat... was hoping for more
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7362253?


thats a bad score my single 7950 beats that with a score of 7825 i think it is and thats the top score for a fx-8350 with a 7950
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4387843

here my score for 7950's http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4376306


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> drat... was hoping for more
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7362253?


Guess you'll have to work a bit harder at it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> drat... was hoping for more
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7362253?
> 
> 
> 
> thats a bad score my single 7950 beats that with a score of 7825 i think it is and thats the top score for a fx-8350 with a 7950
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4387843
> 
> here my score for 7950's http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4376306
Click to expand...

This is Firestrike Extreme that's why your score was so much higher.


----------



## mus1mus

Can someone give me a 290?












I'm loving the AC'd Room!


----------



## Johan45

Yep ambients make a huge difference. Nice clocks


----------



## Alastair

Yeah I want a 290 too. This is the best I managed to pull of with my 6850's a while ago.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guess you'll have to work a bit harder at it.
> 
> 
> This is Firestrike Extreme that's why your score was so much higher.


yes true i did not look at extreme part, sorry my bad, i guess i will have yo do some runs at extreme now


----------



## mus1mus

That's with just a 360. If I can manage to have the time and a little more urge, it will be on a testbench that will have 3 360s.









Some fans for the VRMs to lessen the socket temps as well.

The chip is also a wonder. Batch 1432PGY with a bit shiny top. I have a chance to pick a 1433PGY that day that could have been a better clocker but demn store not selling CPUs without a mobo!

But this chip runs cool. At 5GHz 1.5 Vcore and an ambient of 24C, didn't break 45C. No lapping needed eh?.


----------



## Xylonjay

I was wondering if I could get some input. I'm not reallly looking for a new video card but I have the opportunity to pick up an ASUS R9 290 reference card for $150. It is in great shape and is from a non-smoking household. Is $150 a decent price to pay? I'd be upgrading from a Powercolor 7950 HD. Thanks!


----------



## Johan45

Yeah $150 is reasonable, most reference cards I've seen have been in the $200 ballpark used. I just paid $250 USD for the Matrix I'm abusing.


----------



## mus1mus

150 is a big rob!

Locally, people are still selling theirs for 250+. While new ones started to deplete to 270s up.

I'm on the hunt for one but tries to delay for more bargain chances.


----------



## warpuck

Anybody need parts off a broke Sabertooth r 1 ? broke Asus Windforce HD 7870 the 3 fans and heat sink are still good on that one ?


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 150 is a big rob!
> 
> Locally, people are still selling theirs for 250+. While new ones started to deplete to 270s up.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for one but tries to delay for more bargain chances.


So you think $150 is too much?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> So you think $150 is too much?


Definitely get one for $150 if you can. Espeically considering the 3 series is a rebrand (except Fury).

I just traded one of my 290's for $130 and an FX-6300 (building system for the wife's birthday)

Watching Fury release now and hopefully some benchies are in there. May sell second 290 Friday and order one.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 150 is a big rob!
> 
> Locally, people are still selling theirs for 250+. While new ones started to deplete to 270s up.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for one but tries to delay for more bargain chances.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think $150 is too much?
Click to expand...

That's a great price, I just sold 2x R9 290s for $430. Pick it up before someone snags it.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's a great price, I just sold 2x R9 290s for $430. Pick it up before someone snags it.


Alrighty, that's all I needed to hear. Meeting the guy in an hour. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Definitely get one for $150 if you can. Espeically considering the 3 series is a rebrand (except Fury).
> 
> I just traded one of my 290's for $130 and an FX-6300 (building system for the wife's birthday)
> 
> Watching Fury release now and hopefully some benchies are in there. May sell second 290 Friday and order one.


Well, I picked up that R9 290 and am so excited. I cannot wait to get home and start benching it!


----------



## Johan45

Good luck with it


----------



## mus1mus

Water block!

Water block!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ran Firestrike on a single 290X today with fan to 70%. Physics score was 175 points higher than when the fan was on auto. Same/similar thing happened when I ran a single 290 also. Weird.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> thats a bad score my single 7950 beats that with a score of 7825 i think it is and thats the top score for a fx-8350 with a 7950
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4387843
> 
> here my score for 7950's http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4376306


mine was extreme firestrike... not the normal one... my normal one was over 10900.

edit... I see you saw that already lol... yeah, extreme is harder to "pass" on... and the 4k version is even more relentless.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Well, I picked up that R9 290 and am so excited. I cannot wait to get home and start benching it!


Congrats on your purchase, but... isn't that fan noisy? It reminds me a case cooler that i had bought and had exhaust from the PCI slot and it was loud as hell... It forced the air into a similar plastic enclosure like a tunnel and it almost sounded like turbine. I threw it away after few days.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Water block!
> 
> Water block!


That's next on the list:thumb:


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Congrats on your purchase, but... isn't that fan noisy? It reminds me a case cooler that i had bought and had exhaust from the PCI slot and it was loud as hell... It forced the air into a similar plastic enclosure like a tunnel and it almost sounded like turbine. I threw it away after few days.


I don't relly know yet, what it sounds like since I am still at work. I am hoping it's not too bad. I know it will kick out a lot more heat than my soon-to-be-retired- 7950.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I don't relly know yet, what it sounds like since I am still at work. I am hoping it's not too bad. I know it will kick out a lot more heat than my soon-to-be-retired- 7950.


I had a reference 290 (that I bought used for $200 back in January) and the sound isn't too bad but I haven't had many noisy GPUs nor super quiet (except ones without fans). I think the fan noise is good enough at stock clocks and fan speeds around 50% and below. Anything near 70%, maybe even 60% is a bit too loud without using headsets I think and 100% let's not even talk about that. But the fan doesn't go above 55% on Uber mode and 40% on Quiet.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I don't relly know yet, what it sounds like since I am still at work. I am hoping it's not too bad. I know it will kick out a lot more heat than my soon-to-be-retired- 7950.


Oh well, i am not very familiar with modern fans, maybe they are advanced model that aren't so noisy. It's just the similarity with what i had is uncanny.


----------



## mus1mus

They should be noisy after 60%.

OC wise, they are capable enough for up to +200 on Trixxx. GPUs always throttle with heat but good thing these stock/reference coolers keep the VRMs cool.

If you are considering a waterblock, yoir OC will be more stable.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guess you'll have to work a bit harder at it.
> 
> 
> This is Firestrike Extreme that's why your score was so much higher.


well I worked... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7374750?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guess you'll have to work a bit harder at it.
> 
> 
> This is Firestrike Extreme that's why your score was so much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> well I worked... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7374750?
Click to expand...

So did I now I think this is closer to a tie, well atleas for firestrike


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So did I now I think this is closer to a tie, well atleas for firestrike


we really should go to another thread with this lol... but I got your firestrike beat... not so much on that extreme... will have to try again later on that.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7375646?

edit: remember I told you I hadn't even fully clocked these gpu's? well... they still aren't fully clocked... but... here ya go: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7375912?

I can pull another 50mhz out of them if I need too... not to mention, if I really just need it, I can get an extra 100mhz out of this cpu.

edit edit: look at this lol http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7376026?


----------



## Johan45

That's fine. I won't get much better on my cooling right now. Everything I get after this won't be realistic in a day to day kinda way.
Nice scores though minotaur. Your cards do just fine.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's fine. I won't get much better on my cooling right now. Everything I get after this won't be realistic in a day to day kinda way.
> Nice scores though minotaur. Your cards do just fine.


Thanks... I mostly was just bored and thought... hey, I just bought the full version of 3dmark... why not run some "real" tests lol... I don't think I'll leave mine turned up so high either really... this is at the stock boost voltage... but I don't like the heat it generates so I usually just settle back to the non boost volts... since that nets me 1000mhz anyway.... the extra 200mhz I could squeeze out above that just isn't worth the heat to me... doesn't allow me to do anything that I can't do on the lower setting anyway... I play most of my games maxed out anyway... only one I can't turn on the AA to 8x and its wonky AA anyway and even at max clocks I couldn't do it... would take a quadfire setup with cards like mine I think.


----------



## mus1mus

Highest CB scores anyone?


----------



## russik

Is 734CB good score for 4.5ghz?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Is 734CB good score for 4.5ghz?


Not sure. I'm shooting 5+ GHz atm.


----------



## Alastair

798 @ 4.95GHz and 803 @ 5GHz


----------



## Alastair

:sad-smileWhich I have gone back down to 4.95GHz. It started warming up again. The cold spell has gone now


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Highest CB scores anyone?


781 4.8ghz 1.45v 2200 nb 1.20v 2200 ht 1600 ram cl 9 9 9 24 33 1.35v


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Highest CB scores anyone?


815 @ 5.117ghz ... for some silly reason I never run it on my 5.2 profile..hmm... likely will wait for winter before I do that one again... little hot here atm... heatwave actually...


----------



## mus1mus

815 is cool.. imma check my run.



lolol what about your 5.3 Profile?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 815 is cool.. imma check my run.
> 
> lolol what about your 5.3 Profile?


Don't have one of those lol... seems this chip needs a sub comfortable temp in the room for that one... it seems fine with temps even at 55C on 5.1, but at 5.2 even, 55C = unstable... that's why that one only works in cool weather or when I leave the AC in this room on long enough to bring temps in the room down to 67F lol btw anything much over 5.4 = insta freeze lol... I need a much better cooling loop in order to get higher speeds.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Don't have one of those lol... seems this chip needs a sub comfortable temp in the room for that one... it seems fine with temps even at 55C on 5.1, but at 5.2 even, 55C = unstable... that's why that one only works in cool weather or when I leave the AC in this room on long enough to bring temps in the room down to 67F lol btw anything much over 5.4 = insta freeze lol... I need a much better cooling loop in order to get higher speeds.


I'm trying to tame a 5.3 with 260issh FSB and 2600issh CPU-NB! I guess I never learned!.









But 5200 is good with less than 1.6Vcore and 2600 CPU NB


----------



## Minotaurtoo

my old vishera ran into a voltage wall at 4.8ghz... this chip doesn't need near as much voltage as my old one, but only got about 300mhz more of usable room due to heat limitations... 1.5vcore (1.52 under load) is all it takes to hit 5.117ghz... my old chip needed more than that at 4.8 lol... but... as you go up in clock speed temp becomes more and more important, some chips do better than others, this one does fine up to 5.117ghz, at 5.2 temps start to get to be an issue.. not that they get "dangerous" just that it loses stability past about 55C... volts are still nice and low really... 1.55ish... at 5.3 temps have to stay below 48ish or crash... pretty easy to get that temp lol... so its a no go... but heck... I'm pretty tickled with 5.1ish for my daily use... in winter I may clock back up to 5.2.. but there really is no need lol... just fun


----------



## Johan45

I'll just stay out of this one.


----------



## mus1mus

@Johan45

I know what you mean.









Heck! I couldve gotten a 290X today. But locally, noone sells a block for them!

And worse, tomorrow, the 300X will be coming out. And hopefully with a depleted price tag! Might get them for this AMD rig.

A guy also sells a couple 980s for a 1k! Demn choices!


----------



## Johan45

I just meant that the lowest score I can find off hand is at 5.5+.



Two 980s for 1K seems a bit expensive when you can get a new one for 500. As for the 300 series all they did with the 390x was add 4Gb of memory to a 290 and speed it up a bit. The 980 will still walk on it. Now the fury seems to be a bit better with a new chip but still not enough is known about them yet.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just meant that the lowest score I can find off hand is at 5.5+.
> 
> 
> 
> Two 980s for 1K seems a bit expensive when you can get a new one for 500. As for the 300 series all they did with the 390x was add 4Gb of memory to a 290 and speed it up a bit. The 980 will still walk on it. Now the fury seems to be a bit better with a new chip but still not enough is known about them yet.


Best I've got:http://hwbot.org/submission/2864844_sgt_bilko_cinebench___r15_fx_9590_840_cb


----------



## Johan45

Nice one sarge


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice one sarge


Thanks mate. At my daily clocks (5.0) with all my other junk running in the background (chrome, steam, origin, team speak etc) I get 796cb iirc


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Highest CB scores anyone?


9.17 on 11.5
869 on R15 that I have proof of, had 882 but the SS was lost through instability or user stupidity.... most likely the latter....lol

http://hwbot.org/submission/2345397_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench___r11.5_fx_8350_9.17_points

http://hwbot.org/submission/2478319_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench___r15_fx_9370_869_cb

http://hwbot.org/submission/2716846_cssorkinmanocn_cinebench___2003_fx_8370e_3029_points

oh , bout forgot cinebench 2003 , this thing will make you dizzy if you run it on a modern rig - 3029


----------



## Johan45

Nice runs cssorkinman, never tried 2003, no points for it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice runs cssorkinman, never tried 2003, no points for it.


Thx, bout all I can wring out of it on water.

Probably no point in running 2003 either...lol, but if you get bored, it's kind of fun to watch.

SURGEON GENERAL'S WARNING : witnessing the Cinebench 2003 while being ran on a modern rig may cause extreme dizziness


----------



## mus1mus

Nice scores guys.

These probably aren't good for the faint of hearts either.


----------



## Johan45

This is my best on my water


Quote:


> These probably aren't good for the faint of hearts either.


??????? voltage you mean??????

check out the volts on this one, no wonder it just died one day


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is my best on my water
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> These probably aren't good for the faint of hearts either.
> 
> 
> 
> ??????? voltage you mean??????
> 
> check out the volts on this one, no wonder it just died one day
Click to expand...

No Vishera were harmed in the making of my scores.









1.72 is about the highest I've applied to my early chips - none the worse for wear as far as I can tell.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> ??????? voltage you mean??????
> 
> check out the volts on this one, no wonder it just died one day


Yessir!

Ouch!

## Fainted while typing a reply


----------



## Johan45

Yes that was my poor little piggy RIP. The thirstiest chip I have had to date, With an AIO for cooling wanted 1.6v just for 4.9. Everyday clock of 4.64 @ 1.48v


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just meant that the lowest score I can find off hand is at 5.5+.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 980s for 1K seems a bit expensive when you can get a new one for 500. As for the 300 series all they did with the 390x was add 4Gb of memory to a 290 and speed it up a bit. The 980 will still walk on it. Now the fury seems to be a bit better with a new chip but still not enough is known about them yet.


Kinda a low score for being at that speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Best I've got:http://hwbot.org/submission/2864844_sgt_bilko_cinebench___r15_fx_9590_840_cb


Not bad, my highest currently is [email protected] (8320)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes that was my poor little piggy RIP. The thirstiest chip I have had to date, With an AIO for cooling wanted 1.6v just for 4.9. Everyday clock of 4.64 @ 1.48v


that is quite a bit of voltage. I run 1.5 volts and get 5ghz. I've never been brave enough to go much higher than 1.5 volts. I have the cooling for it as I have a full custom loop. One of these days I will push for the sky. Likely in the winter time, and likely when I have new parts on stand by just in case something dies.


----------



## Johan45

Yeah that first pic with the 8320, that was the first day I had it and was just testing it out. Didn't really have it "optimized". These FX are really pretty tough, the 8350 I killed I think was more water related than it was voltage. Condensation in the wrong spots ( under CPU ). Luckily the Board lived. I've had it where both went on me at the same time because of that. So I have learned to be more careful.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just meant that the lowest score I can find off hand is at 5.5+.
> 
> 
> 
> Two 980s for 1K seems a bit expensive when you can get a new one for 500. As for the 300 series all they did with the 390x was add 4Gb of memory to a 290 and speed it up a bit. The 980 will still walk on it. Now the fury seems to be a bit better with a new chip but still not enough is known about them yet.


nice score!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice scores guys.
> 
> These probably aren't good for the faint of hearts either.


not bad at all.. I really need to play some bench runs, but its tooo hot here atm.. 5.1 is all I can pull off stable...although.. I could try some "unstable" bench runs lol...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is my best on my water
> 
> 
> ??????? voltage you mean??????
> 
> check out the volts on this one, no wonder it just died one day


really need to get you into the 5ghz 24/7 club


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes that was my poor little piggy RIP. The thirstiest chip I have had to date, With an AIO for cooling wanted 1.6v just for 4.9. Everyday clock of 4.64 @ 1.48v


sounds like my chips.. its under and H100i, anything less and ya.. my clocks wouldn't be the same.


----------



## RJ-Savage

MX-4 came in, 5-7c drop right off bat, line length wise with the Die...told ya xD


----------



## Johan45

@Minotaurtoo My pics don't have enough credentials I never monitor my speed aside from CPUz, I don't throttle.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes that was my poor little piggy RIP. The thirstiest chip I have had to date, With an AIO for cooling wanted 1.6v just for 4.9. Everyday clock of 4.64 @ 1.48v
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like my chips.. its under and H100i, anything less and ya.. my clocks wouldn't be the same.
Click to expand...

That's what got me started with the cold water., only way I could feed my piggie


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> MX-4 came in, 5-7c drop right off bat, line length wise with the Die...told ya xD


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> MX-4 came in, 5-7c drop right off bat, line length wise with the Die...told ya xD
Click to expand...

Sounds like the difference between a good and bad mount


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds like the difference between a good and bad mount


could of been, mounting pressure etc, but I don't know tried bunch of re-mounting/application methods. but right off the bat seeing improvement with first time trying mx-4 and i'm seeing the same thing on GPU...not as much though like 3-4c.


----------



## Johan45

MX-4 spreads pretty easy so that could be a factor, that's why it's good for GPUs.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> MX-4 spreads pretty easy so that could be a factor, that's why it's good for GPUs.


Yeah, pretty thin like consistency.


----------



## mus1mus

hmm.. I have the Gelid GC Extreme aand the Noctua NTH1 waiting for me to have the urge to change pastes on my current set-up. These temps are with a cheap DeepCool Z5.





Should I expect a 5C drop or difference? hmm


----------



## mirzet1976

Here is mine run of R15 max 846cb FX8320 5.31ghz
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/960#post_23636043


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Here is mine run of R15 max 846cb FX8320 5.31ghz
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/960#post_23636043


Good one @mirzet1976


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Here is mine run of R15 max 846cb FX8320 5.31ghz
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/960#post_23636043


----------



## Alastair

798 @ 4.95 and 803 @ 5GHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Here is mine run of R15 max 846cb FX8320 5.31ghz
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/960#post_23636043


Very NOICE!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 798 @ 4.95 and 803 @ 5GHz
> Very NOICE!


How's your temps now Al?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 798 @ 4.95 and 803 @ 5GHz
> Very NOICE!
> 
> 
> 
> How's your temps now Al?
Click to expand...

Gaming BF4 as I normally reach around 45C-50C on the cores. Socket around 55C gaming. Stressing IBT I get spikes of 64C (Spikes that HW Monitor picks up that is) with an average of 58-60 on the cores with socket temps hovering around the 65-67 mark. These are for my 4.95GHz clocks.


----------



## fx63007850

i hate this hot weather in the UK atm its making my temps hit 64c on the core and 54c on the socket


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i hate this hot weather in the UK atm its making my temps hit 64c on the core and 54c on the socket


Dude, the photo of the rig in your avatar is sick. If I ever custom loop, I must think that is what I want from one.

edit - post # 50555 of 50555 " press y, ah y,y,y,y, yy,"


----------



## RAZZTA01

Hi guys, anyone can confirm what mini atx boards are available for my fx8350? I am looking for 3 pci-e cards and up to 32gb ram. I know there are not many out there when I looked at it 1 year ago.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAZZTA01*
> 
> Hi guys, anyone can confirm what mini atx boards are available for my fx8350? I am looking for 3 pci-e cards and up to 32gb ram. I know there are not many out there when I looked at it 1 year ago.


There aren't really many miniATX boards out there for FX. Your best bet would probably be the Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3. But I would not recommend any hard core overclocking on that board.

To be honest it certainly does not meet your requirements for 3 PCI-E slots but I think its the best MiniATX out there unless someone can recommend better.


----------



## HolyPuppy

Hi could you guy help me OC FX 8320E just a small OC for 1st step
My system is
FX 8320E
Board GA-970A-D3P (Rev 2.0) BIOS FC
RAM ADATA 16GB BUS 1600 CL 11 (8GBx2) 1.5V
GTX 970 ASUS STRIX Driver 350.12
PSU Silverstone 600W 80+ Bronze single rail 12V 45A
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit SP1

I did so far

Turbo core disabled
17.5 = 3.5 GHz from 16 = 3.2GHz and CPU Voltage auto or 1.xxx?
APM disabled
Cool N Quiet should I disabled?
and what else?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> Hi could you guy help me OC FX 8320E just a small OC for 1st step
> My system is
> FX 8320E
> Board GA-970A-D3P (Rev 2.0) BIOS FC
> RAM ADATA 16GB BUS 1600 CL 11 (8GBx2) 1.5V
> GTX 970 ASUS STRIX Driver 350.12
> PSU Silverstone 600W 80+ Bronze single rail 12V 45A
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit SP1
> 
> I did so far
> 
> Turbo core disabled
> 17.5 = 3.5 GHz from 16 = 3.2GHz and CPU Voltage auto or 1.xxx?
> APM disabled
> Cool N Quiet should I disabled?
> and what else?


What cooled do you use? stock?

I just keep Coonl N Quiet off.


----------



## HolyPuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> What cooled do you use? stock?
> 
> I just keep Coonl N Quiet off.


stock fan


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> stock fan


Don't expect to much from the stock fan but it's still doable to oc it. keep raising the cpu core .5 at a time and run some test on your pc until it can't go any further and then raise cpu voltage if you want (keep an eye on the temps) or down the core to a stable state ect the normal oc stuff. I like to have control of my voltage so I have it on 1.xxx.


----------



## HolyPuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Don't expect to much from the stock fan but it's still doable to oc it. keep raising the cpu core .5 at a time and run some test on your pc until it can't go any further and then raise cpu voltage if you want (keep an eye on the temps) or down the core to a stable state ect the normal oc stuff. I like to have control of my voltage so I have it on 1.xxx.


TY

I just want a small OC for avoid a random freezes


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Don't expect to much from the stock fan but it's still doable to oc it. keep raising the cpu core .5 at a time and run some test on your pc until it can't go any further and then raise cpu voltage if you want (keep an eye on the temps) or down the core to a stable state ect the normal oc stuff. I like to have control of my voltage so I have it on 1.xxx.
> 
> 
> 
> TY
> 
> I just want a small OC for avoid a random freezes
Click to expand...

You should not need to mess with the volts. Set APM off and Turbo core off. Then download and run HWInfo. It will tell you what your CPU's stock VID is. When you have found your stock VID go to your BIOS and set your VCore to the VID value. You can generally get anything from 4.2GHz-4.4GHz at the stock VID. So rather do that then increasing the voltages. I probably would say that you will probably get a max speed of 4.2GHz with the stock cooler.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've seen some chips get 4.0 ghz at under stock volts... but I agree with ^ don't increase vcore on a stock cooler.... it just won't handle it... lock it in at stock volts.


----------



## Johan45

I think I cracked it minotaur, im on mobile but I hit 11114 in FS with a GFX score of 16307, I'll have to post pics some other time.


----------



## HolyPuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've seen some chips get 4.0 ghz at under stock volts... but I agree with ^ don't increase vcore on a stock cooler.... it just won't handle it... lock it in at stock volts.


If I OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz can I use stock voltage? and what how much is the voltage stock? is it 1.2v?

Is this safe to my system?

FX 8320E Stepping 0 Revision OR-CO stock x16 = 3.2GHz

right now
OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz voltage 1.2 should I add more or lower?
NB voltage auto 1.16250V
1.5 DRAM voltage
HT Link 2600 MHz stock was 2400
BCLK clock control 200MHz
CPU NorthBridge Frequency 2200MHz
Core performance boost disabled
APM disabled
Cool N Quiet disabled
C1E Enabled
CPU Unlock disabled
SVM Enabled
Core C6 State Enabled
HPC Mode disabled


----------



## HolyPuppy

so this setting freeze

OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz voltage 1.2
NB voltage auto 1.16250V
1.5 DRAM voltage
HT Link 2600 MHz stock was 2400
BCLK clock control 200MHz
CPU NorthBridge Frequency 2200MHz
Core performance boost disabled
APM disabled
Cool N Quiet disabled
C1E Enabled
CPU Unlock disabled
SVM Enabled
Core C6 State Enabled
HPC Mode disabled

I will change to

OC to 17 = 3.4GHz voltage 1.25
NB voltage auto 1.16250V
1.5 DRAM voltage
HT Link 2400 MHz
BCLK clock control 200MHz
CPU NorthBridge Frequency 2200MHz
Core performance boost disabled
APM disabled
Cool N Quiet disabled
C1E Enabled
CPU Unlock disabled
SVM Enabled
Core C6 State Enabled
HPC Mode disabled


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> so this setting freeze
> 
> OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz voltage 1.2
> NB voltage auto 1.16250V
> 1.5 DRAM voltage
> HT Link 2600 MHz stock was 2400
> BCLK clock control 200MHz
> CPU NorthBridge Frequency 2200MHz
> Core performance boost disabled
> APM disabled
> Cool N Quiet disabled
> C1E Enabled
> CPU Unlock disabled
> SVM Enabled
> Core C6 State Enabled
> HPC Mode disabled
> 
> I will change to
> 
> OC to 17 = 3.4GHz voltage 1.2
> NB voltage auto 1.16250V
> 1.5 DRAM voltage
> HT Link 2400 MHz
> BCLK clock control 200MHz
> CPU NorthBridge Frequency 2200MHz
> Core performance boost disabled
> APM disabled
> Cool N Quiet disabled
> C1E Enabled
> CPU Unlock disabled
> SVM Enabled
> Core C6 State Enabled
> HPC Mode disabled


I would also disable c6. This has caused problems for me in the past.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've seen some chips get 4.0 ghz at under stock volts... but I agree with ^ don't increase vcore on a stock cooler.... it just won't handle it... lock it in at stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> If I OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz can I use stock voltage? and what how much is the voltage stock? is it 1.2v?
> 
> Is this safe to my system?
> 
> FX 8320E Stepping 0 Revision OR-CO stock x16 = 3.2GHz
> 
> right now
> OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz voltage 1.2 should I add more or lower?
> NB voltage auto 1.16250V
> 1.5 DRAM voltage
> HT Link 2600 MHz stock was 2400
> BCLK clock control 200MHz
> CPU NorthBridge Frequency 2200MHz
> Core performance boost disabled
> APM disabled
> Cool N Quiet disabled
> C1E Enabled
> CPU Unlock disabled
> SVM Enabled
> Core C6 State Enabled
> HPC Mode disabled
Click to expand...

I told you how to find out stock voltage. Download HWInfo and look for the VID value. The VID value is your stock voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've seen some chips get 4.0 ghz at under stock volts... but I agree with ^ don't increase vcore on a stock cooler.... it just won't handle it... lock it in at stock volts.


The 8370 I have is a great undervolter


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Dude, the photo of the rig in your avatar is sick. If I ever custom loop, I must think that is what I want from one.
> 
> edit - post # 50555 of 50555 " press y, ah y,y,y,y, yy,"


thanks and my pc does not even look like that now, need to update my picture to my new case and loop


----------



## HolyPuppy

so I set everything auto except Cool & Quiet disabled its seem fine but when I login steam for a few seconds freeze..........


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think I cracked it minotaur, im on mobile but I hit 11114 in FS with a GFX score of 16307, I'll have to post pics some other time.


Dat Canadian magic strikes again......


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> so I set everything auto except Cool & Quiet disabled its seem fine but when I login steam for a few seconds freeze..........


Do you even listen bro?

Like I've told you three times now. DOWNLOAD HWINFO and run it. Find out what your stock VID. You will probably find that the 1.2V you are running at is too low. Really now. DO THAT and get back to us. Until then I'm done.


----------



## HolyPuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you even listen bro?
> 
> Like I've told you three times now. DOWNLOAD HWINFO and run it. Find out what your stock VID. You will probably find that the 1.2V you are running at is too low. Really now. DO THAT and get back to us. Until then I'm done.


TY Bro

I found solutions FX 8320E is not 100% compatible with GA 970A D3P (Rev 2.0)

good thing I've got a spare X2 255 and its working fine with auto mode no freeze at all

I will use X2 255 with GTX 970 for like 2-3 days I'm going to buy FX 6300

BTW I run HWINFO and its 1.25 V


----------



## cimi

Hi to all ,how can i join club?









http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd

Tnx


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> TY Bro
> 
> I found solutions FX 8320E is not 100% compatible with GA 970A D3P (Rev 2.0)
> 
> good thing I've got a spare X2 255 and its working fine with auto mode no freeze at all
> 
> I will use X2 255 with GTX 970 for like 2-3 days I'm going to buy FX 6300
> 
> BTW I run HWINFO and its 1.25 V


Nice that you found the solution.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all ,how can i join club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd
> 
> Tnx


Nice 5Ghz. in the op there is a quote:
Quote:


> *Overclocked Owners List*
> *The Submission Form Can Be Found HERE*


----------



## mus1mus

Got some goodies for ya guys.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167876

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5169287


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got some goodies for ya guys.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167876
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5169287


Nice work mate









That Ti score is damn near close to my best CF 290 score........I want that Fury X even more now


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got some goodies for ya guys.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167876
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5169287


That sure is some juicy results.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice work mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Ti score is damn near close to my best CF 290 score........I want that Fury X even more now


Hell yes! Might pick one as soon as they hit local soil.

Was actually bent on waiting for the Fury myself. But the torture made me Furious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> That sure is some juicy results.


Thanks bud. Limited runs though. That's actually the first run after a Bios flash to raise the power limit for the ti.

That 780 is damn good too. Close to a 50% OC by using the modded Bios.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think I cracked it minotaur, im on mobile but I hit 11114 in FS with a GFX score of 16307, I'll have to post pics some other time.
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Canadian magic strikes again......
Click to expand...

Now that I'm able here's the SS and I think I can take gubben too




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got some goodies for ya guys.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167876
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5169287


Wow that Ti is pretty sweet man good job


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got some goodies for ya guys.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167876
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5169287


WOW! That is one beast of a card man.

If i didn't need more important stuff i would happily to buy one. Unfortunately my car needs a expensive fix so no more computer upgrades for me in the not to distant future


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow that Ti is pretty sweet man good job


Have to say the clock speed is not as displayed though. It's running at 1490+MHz within FS. With an SSC Bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> WOW! That is one beast of a card man.
> 
> If i didn't need more important stuff i would happily to buy one. Unfortunately my car needs a expensive fix so no more computer upgrades for me in the not to distant future


Wait for the fury and decide. I'm just eager to use the money before it goes to something less appreciable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have to say the clock speed is not as displayed though. It's running at 1490+MHz within FS. With an SSC Bios.
> Wait for the fury and decide. I'm just eager to use the money before it goes to something less appreciable.


What fury are you talking about?

LOL yeah i had that some time ago but it got me in to trouble so i now think twice before buying something that expensive and i need my car so no options here yet


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What fury are you talking about?
> 
> LOL yeah i had that some time ago but it got me in to trouble so i now think twice before buying something that expensive and i need my car so no options here yet


Did I say it's supposedly a 5960X money?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did I say it's supposedly a 5960X money?


lol no you didn't, what you need such an beastly CPU for?









A friend of mine has a uber beastly machine.

I7 5960x
GTX titan X SLI and he is thinking of getting a third one as well...
64gb DDR4

Corsair obsidian 900D high end custom water loop, the list is endless..

The only thing he does is bench marking and playing games lol

He is also considering GTX 980 ti quad SLI
















This is what happens when PC enthusiasts earn too much money


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol no you didn't, what you need such an beastly CPU for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has a uber beastly machine.
> 
> I7 5960x
> GTX titan X SLI and he is thinking of getting a third one as well...
> 64gb DDR4
> 
> Corsair obsidian 900D high end custom water loop, the list is endless..
> 
> The only thing he does is bench marking and playing games lol
> 
> He is also considering GTX 980 ti quad SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when PC enthusiasts earn too much money


He wasted his big time though.

Titax X / 980TI / 980 performs similarly when SLI'd.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did I say it's supposedly a 5960X money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no you didn't, what you need such an beastly CPU for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has a uber beastly machine.
> 
> I7 5960x
> GTX titan X SLI and he is thinking of getting a third one as well...
> 64gb DDR4
> 
> Corsair obsidian 900D high end custom water loop, the list is endless..
> 
> The only thing he does is bench marking and playing games lol
> 
> He is also considering GTX 980 ti quad SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when PC enthusiasts earn too much money
Click to expand...

That corsair case is a piece of poo.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *That corsair case is a piece of poo*.


Really? Why?

He loves that case and the airflow is very good as well according to him..


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That corsair case is a piece of poo.


I'd have one if I could afford it.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That corsair case is a piece of poo.


Your statement surprised me as you are usually pretty laid back, until I had a good look at that case. I wouldn't pay $50 for it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HolyPuppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've seen some chips get 4.0 ghz at under stock volts... but I agree with ^ don't increase vcore on a stock cooler.... it just won't handle it... lock it in at stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> If I OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz can I use stock voltage? and what how much is the voltage stock? is it 1.2v?
> 
> Is this safe to my system?
> 
> FX 8320E Stepping 0 Revision OR-CO stock x16 = 3.2GHz
> 
> right now
> OC to 17.5 = 3.5GHz voltage 1.2 should I add more or lower?
> NB voltage auto 1.16250V
> 1.5 DRAM voltage
> HT Link 2600 MHz stock was 2400
> BCLK clock control 200MHz
> CPU NorthBridge Frequency 2200MHz
> Core performance boost disabled
> APM disabled
> Cool N Quiet disabled
> C1E Enabled
> CPU Unlock disabled
> SVM Enabled
> Core C6 State Enabled
> HPC Mode disabled
Click to expand...

rig builder... please do it. then post bios screen shots.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think I cracked it minotaur, im on mobile but I hit 11114 in FS with a GFX score of 16307, I'll have to post pics some other time.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7376026? still got you by a margin... but not much... not much at all... your cpu pulls ahead of mine though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 8370 I have is a great undervolter


not bad at all


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *That corsair case is a piece of poo*.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Why?
> 
> He loves that case and the airflow is very good as well according to him..
Click to expand...

I saw it in person at a LAN. I did not believe people when they said that the 900D was of way inferior quality compared to the 800D. Until I saw it in person. I was quiet horrified. What I saw in the case I saw also lines up to what this guy mentioned in his review. Magnets not strong enough to hold filters and covers on. etc. etc. I just was not impressed with it.

While some of the guys problems are related to shipping damage. Some of it isn't
http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-computer-case-cc-9011022-ww-black/reviews/7158

BUT ENTHOO PRIMO! NOW THERES A CASE!!!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *That corsair case is a piece of poo*.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Why?
> 
> He loves that case and the airflow is very good as well according to him..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it in person at a LAN. I did not believe people when they said that the 900D was of way inferior quality compared to the 800D. Until I saw it in person. I was quiet horrified. What I saw in the case I saw also lines up to what this guy mentioned in his review. Magnets not strong enough to hold filters and covers on. etc. etc. I just was not impressed with it.
> 
> While some of the guys problems are related to shipping damage. Some of it isn't
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-computer-case-cc-9011022-ww-black/reviews/7158
> 
> BUT ENTHOO PRIMO! NOW THERES A CASE!!!
Click to expand...

I recently assisted in designing a render box that features a Phanteks Enthoo case. Everything I've heard about them is positive. I may have to do a rig in one some day.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *That corsair case is a piece of poo*.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Why?
> 
> He loves that case and the airflow is very good as well according to him..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it in person at a LAN. I did not believe people when they said that the 900D was of way inferior quality compared to the 800D. Until I saw it in person. I was quiet horrified. What I saw in the case I saw also lines up to what this guy mentioned in his review. Magnets not strong enough to hold filters and covers on. etc. etc. I just was not impressed with it.
> 
> While some of the guys problems are related to shipping damage. Some of it isn't
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-computer-case-cc-9011022-ww-black/reviews/7158
> 
> BUT ENTHOO PRIMO! NOW THERES A CASE!!!
Click to expand...

I went right to CaseLabs when I needed a new case...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw it in person at a LAN. I did not believe people when they said that the 900D was of way inferior quality compared to the 800D. Until I saw it in person. I was quiet horrified. What I saw in the case I saw also lines up to what this guy mentioned in his review. Magnets not strong enough to hold filters and covers on. etc. etc. I just was not impressed with it.
> 
> While some of the guys problems are related to shipping damage. Some of it isn't
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-computer-case-cc-9011022-ww-black/reviews/7158
> 
> BUT ENTHOO PRIMO! NOW THERES A CASE!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I recently assisted in designing a render box that features a Phanteks Enthoo case. Everything I've heard about them is positive. I may have to do a rig in one some day.


I own a 800D and Enthoo Pro and Enthoo is by far my favorite case manufacturer now. I'll be going to an evolv shortly this summer if everything goes according to plan. Less i can't fit what i want in it. My Enthoo Pro was 99$ and spanks the hell out of my 800D as far as function and customization goes. I mean i love the 800D it's a classic huge full tower with good build quality. It also can only accommodate 4x120mm of rad space without modding







. Granted some of the mods aren't hard but it's pressing to put a 360mm in the bottom deck.

I like that i can disassemble most of Phantek's chassis with a screwdriver. Hell i love it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw it in person at a LAN. I did not believe people when they said that the 900D was of way inferior quality compared to the 800D. Until I saw it in person. I was quiet horrified. What I saw in the case I saw also lines up to what this guy mentioned in his review. Magnets not strong enough to hold filters and covers on. etc. etc. I just was not impressed with it.
> 
> While some of the guys problems are related to shipping damage. Some of it isn't
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-computer-case-cc-9011022-ww-black/reviews/7158
> 
> BUT ENTHOO PRIMO! NOW THERES A CASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I recently assisted in designing a render box that features a Phanteks Enthoo case. Everything I've heard about them is positive. I may have to do a rig in one some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own a 800D and Enthoo Pro and Enthoo is by far my favorite case manufacturer now. I'll be going to an evolv shortly this summer if everything goes according to plan. Less i can't fit what i want in it. My Enthoo Pro was 99$ and spanks the hell out of my 800D as far as function and customization goes. I mean i love the 800D it's a classic huge full tower with good build quality. It also can only accommodate 4x120mm of rad space without modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Granted some of the mods aren't hard but it's pressing to put a 360mm in the bottom deck.
> 
> I like that i can disassemble most of Phantek's chassis with a screwdriver. Hell i love it.
Click to expand...

I can appreciate that, my Stacker is the same way;


But Stackers are harder to come by these days. Their ITX addons even more so. Good to see the Enthoo series is going to pick up some slack in the 100-140 range.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Could you elaborate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw it in person at a LAN. I did not believe people when they said that the 900D was of way inferior quality compared to the 800D. Until I saw it in person. I was quiet horrified. What I saw in the case I saw also lines up to what this guy mentioned in his review. Magnets not strong enough to hold filters and covers on. etc. etc. I just was not impressed with it.
> 
> While some of the guys problems are related to shipping damage. Some of it isn't
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-computer-case-cc-9011022-ww-black/reviews/7158
> 
> BUT ENTHOO PRIMO! NOW THERES A CASE!!!


My friend gave me his old 800D for a bit so I could get my build started, since he got some caselabs monster, I was quite impressed witht the build quality, minding the airflow, and the space, just amazing. I had him sell it for a decent price, and I got the 750D for pretty cheap a couple days after launch, which had the same style and supposedly much better airflow, but some bits don't feel as rigid, such as the plastic front end and filters. I should have kept the 800 and did some mods, but oh well, it's satisfied me for what it does and it's certainly much cheaper than the old 800 ever was.

Also 10\10 drive bays, thank god I don't use those.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can appreciate that, my Stacker is the same way;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Stackers are harder to come by these days. Their ITX addons even more so. Good to see the Enthoo series is going to pick up some slack in the 100-140 range.


Always liked the stackers for the concept, wasn't always big on the aesthetic but i remember a build TechofTomorrow had on that case with Mayhem's pastel yellow that i really liked. Though i've since moved away from Large cases. As you can probably tell by me wanting to switch to the Evolv. I'm giving though to modding the evolv. It wouldn't be hard to cut an opening in right side panel and stack another 360mm or 240mm rad down there to exhaust out the side, like i had planned on my 800D. Could probably just order another panel if i ever wanted to switch it back. Looks like it might be a tad thin for a radiator but maybe could squeeze one in there, put 120x9 rad space in there







load it with 2 or three GPUs an roll with it.

Really like Enthoo and they have great cases in almost every section of the market. From 99$-250$ all are incredibly feature rich.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just a benching run, not wild about that temp but didn't honestly expect to be able to contain all that on the rad space i have with SP120s. Going to see if i can stabilize it and how hot it gets gaming, maybe try to back off some vcore.

Had LLC on extreme lol, gonna back off a bit and see what temps it puts out. I went back High idle temps are considerably lower.

52C on high.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw it in person at a LAN. I did not believe people when they said that the 900D was of way inferior quality compared to the 800D. Until I saw it in person. I was quiet horrified. What I saw in the case I saw also lines up to what this guy mentioned in his review. Magnets not strong enough to hold filters and covers on. etc. etc. I just was not impressed with it.
> 
> While some of the guys problems are related to shipping damage. Some of it isn't
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-obsidian-series-900d-super-tower-computer-case-cc-9011022-ww-black/reviews/7158
> 
> BUT ENTHOO PRIMO! NOW THERES A CASE!!!


wow, that is unacceptable for a case that costs 369. Fortunately Corsair has one of the best RMA departments i know of so i would give them a call to fix this issue or i would have my money back.
When i bought my 650D it has a bend side panel and the acrylic window was warped. I called Corsair about it and within 4 working days they send me a new one.
Later i had trouble with my fron AIO panel and hot swap connector so i called them again but this time it took over 4 weeks to get me replacement parts..

At week 4 i called them again and asked them why it takes that long to ship the parts. They said that the RMA was not done properly so i needed to do the RMA again.. fortunately a friendly guy from the Corsair forum helped me with this and since the 650D has no USB 3.0 connector from the front AIO panel, i asked if they could send me a panel from the 450D since they share the same panel which had the USB 3.0 connector. He agreed and they send me not one but 4 front AIO panels and 4 hot swap connectors.

I was very pleased by the result but it does say something about their quality control if you ask me.

I would never spend so much money on a case but IF i do, it better be damn perfect for that price.

If i need another case i would lean to the Corsair obsidian 750D or the Phantecs Enthoo pro. That case is amazing for its price.


----------



## mus1mus

For the Sgt. ;

Mind sharing your best Xfire 290 Score in FS?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For the Sgt. ;
> 
> Mind sharing your best Xfire 290 Score in FS?


He's in second place for the hardware combo of 8350 290 x fire over at futuremark. Not sure if it's his highest , but it's a valid score and second place is very respectable, no matter what Ricky Bobby says









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HolyPuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> rig builder... please do it. then post bios screen shots.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_100


now I change CPU to X2 255 and everything work fine in all auto mode so I will buy FX 6300 to replace


----------



## Blackops_2

So for those of you who have stabilized 5.0+ did you have to go past 1.5vcore? I know it will vary. I'm working on it. But so far could only pass 1 round of IBT then fail. Doing this for benching purposes but i figured if i'd at least try force 5ghz through voltage, see if i could contain the heat, and stabilize it. Loop will only contain 1.5 vcore at the moment anything more or any more LLC and it goes past 65C. Which honestly it'd probably pass 62C as is but if i could pass IBT real quick i'd run some prime and if it passed i'd call it. Assuming i didn't get crashes in everyday activity.

I was at 4.52ghz 1.4vcore, high LLC, 1.100 NB vcore, 2200HT freq.

Will likely back down to 4.7/4.8 and try to settle for that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For the Sgt. ;
> 
> Mind sharing your best Xfire 290 Score in FS?
> 
> 
> 
> He's in second place for the hardware combo of 8350 290 x fire over at futuremark. Not sure if it's his highest , but it's a valid score and second place is very respectable, no matter what Ricky Bobby says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

^ Thats mine









I can go higher with the 295x2 But never actually given it a proper run on valid drivers.

I don't have the 290's anymore but thats my highest with them.

Thanks cssorkinman









Here's the link Mus: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So for those of you who have stabilized 5.0+ did you have to go past 1.5vcore? I know it will vary. I'm working on it. But so far could only pass 1 round of IBT then fail. Doing this for benching purposes but i figured if i'd at least try force 5ghz through voltage, see if i could contain the heat, and stabilize it. Loop will only contain 1.5 vcore at the moment anything more or any more LLC and it goes past 65C. Which honestly it'd probably pass 62C as is but if i could pass IBT real quick i'd run some prime and if it passed i'd call it. Assuming i didn't get crashes in everyday activity.
> 
> I was at 4.52ghz 1.4vcore, high LLC, 1.100 NB vcore, 2200HT freq.
> 
> Will likely back down to 4.7/4.8 and try to settle for that.


1.5+ Vcore most of the time. Unless it's GAWLDIN!
A big Loop.
Cold Ambient.
And acts that voids the warranty.








Lapping for temp improvements.

Honestly, You need a Good Board (talking the best board that you can find) Good Cooling, Good Chip, Good PSU, and a Good amount of time to tweak.

And lastly, these good people round here that can help you get there if you ask them.









1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ Thats mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher with the 295x2 But never actually given it a proper run on valid drivers.
> 
> I don't have the 290's anymore but thats my highest with them.
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link Mus: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629


Good standing sarge.


















I figured I'm number one on the 8370E / 780 combo too.
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/865/10799?minScore=9600&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780

And the 980ti / 8370 as well. simply coz, no one bothered.








http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/1033/14399?minScore=12800&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1.5+ Vcore most of the time. Unless it's GAWLDIN!
> A big Loop.
> Cold Ambient.
> And acts that voids the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapping for temp improvements.
> 
> Honestly, You need a Good Board (talking the best board that you can find) Good Cooling, Good Chip, Good PSU, and a Good amount of time to tweak.
> 
> And lastly, these good people round here that can help you get there if you ask them.


I figured as much







Will likely use it for bench comparison and call it. 990fx (original) should have enough phase but i doubt i won the silicon lottery. The undeniable fact is that i don't have the loop to contain it and wont be expanding the loop or adding on. It was an overly expensive project for a backup rig to begin with lol. I think i knew the answer in the back of my mind i just wanted to verify it. The moment i saw the loop couldn't handle LLC on extreme and temps rose to 69C with 1.48vcore i was like well...maybe just maybe it's the NB. Lol false hope. 4.52 was 100% stable granted i didn't put it through the ringer like i do most of my OCs but i've never had a crash on it. I'll back down and start tweaking from there.

I could turn the fan speed up on the SP120s and add the spares i have for push pull to shave a couple of C off, not a drastic difference but at this point i think it's just unstable, not even temp related. Hell i ran 4.52 on a hyper 212 Evo to the point of PC shutdown. I usually would never do this but at the time was OCD about finishing a stress test. I'm much more relaxed now. Turned the Air condition down and went at it. Got through 9 rounds of IBT too before it hit 80C and shutdown. Though i also figured it could take it as well. I knew AMD's old processors wouldn't nearly take heat like the i7s but i figured it had improved with Vishera. Deneb for me had to stay around 55/56C anything over and bloop.

Ty.

I'll be over compensating with rad space when i get Green Envy going. 9x120mm if i can manage it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ Thats mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher with the 295x2 But never actually given it a proper run on valid drivers.
> 
> I don't have the 290's anymore but thats my highest with them.
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link Mus: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> 
> 
> Good standing sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'm number one on the 8370E / 780 combo too.
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/865/10799?minScore=9600&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> 
> And the 980ti / 8370 as well. simply coz, no one bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/1033/14399?minScore=12800&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
Click to expand...

Thanks Mus, you've done a good job with that 780









I recently had my Quad GPU scores beaten but oh well, they stood for a bit over 6 months









I really hope there is some lower CPU overhead with the next Catalyst drivers.....should boost the score a bit


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ Thats mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher with the 295x2 But never actually given it a proper run on valid drivers.
> 
> I don't have the 290's anymore but thats my highest with them.
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link Mus: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> 
> 
> Good standing sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'm number one on the 8370E / 780 combo too.
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/865/10799?minScore=9600&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> 
> And the 980ti / 8370 as well. simply coz, no one bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/1033/14399?minScore=12800&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mus, you've done a good job with that 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had my Quad GPU scores beaten but oh well, they stood for a bit over 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope there is some lower CPU overhead with the next Catalyst drivers.....should boost the score a bit
Click to expand...

I can't wait till I get a Fury. Would love to see scores better than what my ye olde 6850's can post.


----------



## mus1mus

here:


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So for those of you who have stabilized 5.0+ did you have to go past 1.5vcore? I know it will vary. I'm working on it. But so far could only pass 1 round of IBT then fail. Doing this for benching purposes but i figured if i'd at least try force 5ghz through voltage, see if i could contain the heat, and stabilize it. Loop will only contain 1.5 vcore at the moment anything more or any more LLC and it goes past 65C. Which honestly it'd probably pass 62C as is but if i could pass IBT real quick i'd run some prime and if it passed i'd call it. Assuming i didn't get crashes in everyday activity.
> 
> I was at 4.52ghz 1.4vcore, high LLC, 1.100 NB vcore, 2200HT freq.
> 
> Will likely back down to 4.7/4.8 and try to settle for that.


I managed 5.017 @ 1.45 in bios (bumps up to 1.47 under load)... but as mus said, that's rare... most people find 5ghz stable around 1.5-1.6 vcore... again that's not hard set numbers all chips are different... I had one that wouldn't get stable enough to pass IBT AVX on very high even at 1.62.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I figured as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will likely use it for bench comparison and call it. 990fx (original) should have enough phase but i doubt i won the silicon lottery. The undeniable fact is that i don't have the loop to contain it and wont be expanding the loop or adding on. It was an overly expensive project for a backup rig to begin with lol. I think i knew the answer in the back of my mind i just wanted to verify it. The moment i saw the loop couldn't handle LLC on extreme and temps rose to 69C with 1.48vcore i was like well...maybe just maybe it's the NB. Lol false hope. 4.52 was 100% stable granted i didn't put it through the ringer like i do most of my OCs but i've never had a crash on it. I'll back down and start tweaking from there.
> 
> I could turn the fan speed up on the SP120s and add the spares i have for push pull to shave a couple of C off, not a drastic difference but at this point i think it's just unstable, not even temp related. Hell i ran 4.52 on a hyper 212 Evo to the point of PC shutdown. I usually would never do this but at the time was OCD about finishing a stress test. I'm much more relaxed now. Turned the Air condition down and went at it. Got through 9 rounds of IBT too before it hit 80C and shutdown. Though i also figured it could take it as well. I knew AMD's old processors wouldn't nearly take heat like the i7s but i figured it had improved with Vishera. Deneb for me had to stay around 55/56C anything over and bloop.
> 
> Ty.
> 
> I'll be over compensating with rad space when i get Green Envy going. 9x120mm if i can manage it.


Chip sounds like a lapping candidate.
I have an 8320E that does 5GHz at 1.525 but registers nasty temps. Had to shave the lid for a couple handful degrees lower temps.

My current 8370E takes 1.6 to clock a 5.2 but produces temps in the mid 50s on an ambient of 20C.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I went right to CaseLabs when I needed a new case...












i might be getting my tx10 before they discontinue colors !~ but i have to think about it, ( end of june, ) but i am leanbing towards yes. wife and kid will have to deal with it lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I went right to CaseLabs when I needed a new case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might be getting my tx10 before they discontinue colors !~ but i have to think about it, ( end of june, ) but i am leaning towards yes. *wife and kid will have to deal with it lol*
Click to expand...

That's right! Who wears the pants?









When you get the TX10, will there be a Build Log?


----------



## mus1mus

Don't wet your pants off a TX10.

Go for TT!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ Thats mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher with the 295x2 But never actually given it a proper run on valid drivers.
> 
> I don't have the 290's anymore but thats my highest with them.
> 
> Thanks cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link Mus: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> 
> 
> Good standing sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'm number one on the 8370E / 780 combo too.
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/865/10799?minScore=9600&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780
> 
> And the 980ti / 8370 as well. simply coz, no one bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/1033/14399?minScore=12800&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mus, you've done a good job with that 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently had my Quad GPU scores beaten but oh well, they stood for a bit over 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope there is some lower CPU overhead with the next Catalyst drivers.....should boost the score a bit
Click to expand...

Lots of top combo scores for the 8 core Vishera over at futuremark from club members here.







I think have a half dozen or so myself, and I consider myself a noob at 3 d benches.


----------



## Johan45

Yeah but most competetive benchers use intel for 3D, that's why you won't find too many there.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lots of top combo scores for the 8 core Vishera over at futuremark from club members here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think have a half dozen or so myself, and I consider myself a noob at 3 d benches.


Don't make yourself blush by being humble orkin. If you are a noob? What'd that make me?

Semi-noob?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but most competetive benchers use intel for 3D, that's why you won't find too many there.


So true.

I find the FX/780 more interesting to be honest.

I haven't been able to submit a score on the TOP FS thread for that combo yet. But I can already say, my scores could hang out with the Intel Gang. Top 10 maybe? Naah, 20 should be alright.

Gotta push it in may be a few hours.

Edit: if you look at the combined scores, you'll see why.

A 780 matches a 980 on same AMD FX CPU!


----------



## Arawn

Is getting a 8230E these days viable? I'm using a 1055T since it was released. If not, When is the next release?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Lots of top combo scores for the 8 core Vishera over at futuremark from club members here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think have a half dozen or so myself, and I consider myself a noob at 3 d benches.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make yourself blush by being humble orkin. If you are a noob? What'd that make me?
> 
> Semi-noob?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but most competetive benchers use intel for 3D, that's why you won't find too many there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true.
> 
> I find the FX/780 more interesting to be honest.
> 
> I haven't been able to submit a score on the TOP FS thread for that combo yet. But I can already say, my scores could hang out with the Intel Gang. Top 10 maybe? Naah, 20 should be alright.
> 
> Gotta push it in may be a few hours.
> 
> Edit: if you look at the combined scores, you'll see why.
> 
> A 780 matches a 980 on same AMD FX CPU!
Click to expand...

lol,
Well I see guys who mod their bios, beef up their power delivery and run exotic cooling on their cards....I've never even had my cards on water


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't wet your pants off a TX10.
> 
> Go for TT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for even mentioning it


----------



## Blackops_2

Went to the OCing guide to refresh my memory of some settings. Kept it at 5.0ghz to game and such. Gamed fine for the most part. KF2, BF4, etc. Not really an issue. Could only pass 1 round of IBT with these settings. I might look into lapping. Or maybe i'm pushing too much voltage.

CPU Vcore 1.50
CPU LLC Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC high
NB Freq 2200mhz
CPU/NB Voltage 1.3v
CPU Current Capability 130%
CPU/NB Current Capability 130%
DRAM Voltage 1.5, which i kept them at 1866 9-10-9-27 which i usually run at 1.65. Could've been an issue but i digress and didn't feel like running memtest.
HT Freq 2600mhz did this for benching, usually i can't see any real world performance gains.
HT voltage 1.3

Temps seemed okay though slowly rising. 61.9C was where i was at before it stopped after the first test.

Backed down to 4.7ghz, dropped vcore to 1.43v, HT to 2400mhz, kept everything mostly the same except dropping some voltages on the NB and HT. Passed with flying colors though, i'll run prime tonight and see how it fairs. Highest temp was 51.5C. Might drop HT down to 2200 like i had it.


----------



## Mega Man

that is ibt not ibt avx fyi


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arawn*
> 
> Is getting a 8230E these days viable? I'm using a 1055T since it was released. If not, When is the next release?


What do you use your rig for? what motherboard do you have? What cpu cooler? Where is your 1055 currently clocked at?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is ibt not ibt avx fyi


Should i be using AVX? IBT/p95 has always worked for me.


----------



## mus1mus

So, I stepped into a thread to thank someone's helpful thread....

And them fanbois were like, AMD FX + 980ti :facepalm ......

Me like, ohhhh boy!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is ibt not ibt avx fyi
> 
> 
> 
> Should i be using AVX? IBT/p95 has always worked for me.
Click to expand...

yes, FX series were the first in AMD's line up to feature the AVX instruction (iirc)

the file can be found in the first post of the thread.

i'm not sure you can actually stress an FX chip enough with a noe avx version.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So, I stepped into a thread to thank someone's helpful thread....
> 
> And them fanbois were like, AMD FX + 980ti :facepalm ......
> 
> Me like, ohhhh boy!


yet no one seems to mention that a 980 ti will be easier to drive with an FX than an 780 ti or a titan x..

and personally i only see "bottlenecks" in poorly optimized games. and that is only when i'm watching a stream on Twitch at the same time in Source quality.

get to a resolution the 980 ti is comfortable @ like 1600p + @ high refresh rates and your CPU won't be the issue pretty much ever.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yet no one seems to mention that a 980 ti will be easier to drive with an FX than an 780 ti or a titan x..
> 
> and personally i only see "bottlenecks" in poorly optimized games. and that is only when i'm watching a stream on Twitch at the same time in Source quality.
> 
> get to a resolution the 980 ti is comfortable @ like 1600p + @ high refresh rates and your CPU won't be the issue pretty much ever.


Not so sure why a thankful post would fire up a couple hurt egos tbh.

I'm hooked on getting it tested with Ultra or 4k. But I dnt have a key yet. Also not sure if I can purchase one and billed to my mobile from steam. Will look into that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yet no one seems to mention that a 980 ti will be easier to drive with an FX than an 780 ti or a titan x..
> 
> and personally i only see "bottlenecks" in poorly optimized games. and that is only when i'm watching a stream on Twitch at the same time in Source quality.
> 
> get to a resolution the 980 ti is comfortable @ like 1600p + @ high refresh rates and your CPU won't be the issue pretty much ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so sure why a thankful post would fire up a couple hurt egos tbh.
> 
> I'm hooked on getting it tested with Ultra or 4k. But I dnt have a key yet. Also not sure if I can purchase one and billed to my mobile from steam. Will look into that.
Click to expand...

Because some don't think that an AMD chip is capable of powering that card, silly ain't it?

And if you have FS Extreme then you have FS Ultra (both part of 3DMark Advanved Edition)


----------



## mus1mus

I wonder what they'll say if we post a Thuban with a 980TI as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wonder what they'll say if we post a Thuban with a 980TI as well.


Do you want the world to burn?!?!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Do you want the world to burn?!?!


Hmmmm....

Yaasss!

And I want pineapples on my pizza as well!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wonder what they'll say if we post a Thuban with a 980TI as well.


----------



## russik

They say nothing because per core perfomance is better with thuban than piledrive.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> They say nothing because per core perfomance is better with thuban than piledrive.


Nope.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> They say nothing because per core perfomance is better with thuban than piledrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....
Click to expand...

It's 6 vs 4 against the FX









check this out for laughs: One of them actually said this!










Spoiler: I had to bite



As long as we are









I wanted to point something out with a little surprise at the end









HAL900 is technically correct, that there is at least a potential for this to be true (it can't be a blanket statement because there are different models and speeds of CPUs, but true in general). The reason why comes down to how GPUs process instructions. A GPU does most of the the work and takes the load off the CPU. This has been the reason we have GPUs since back in the 3DFX Voodoo days. The GPU still needs to depend on the CPU because that it where it *RECEIVES* it's instructions. I am talking about "Real-time" instructions, nothing pre-loaded or buffered. Think something like GTA V where the game can't really predict what the player is going to do, which way they will move, etc.

If the *GPU is really really fast*, (Like a 980Ti







) and *if* (not saying your CPU can or cannot) the CPU cannot send the "Real-time" instructions to the GPU fast enough, there will be a CPU bottleneck. I believe this is what HAL900 is rferring to. This point is really driven home when you compare clock speed performance of AMD vs INTEL, clock for clock, INTEL will outperform AMD at the same speed. I2.0Ghz vs A2.0Ghz, sorry but Intel would win.

What is most important for GAMES as related to the CPU is the *frequency in which the 4 cores run.* Yes the 4 cores.. Any more than 4 cores for games isn't going to do much.. unless you are multitasking, streaming, etc at the same time.

Here's the surprise. 4K ULTRA results from a Quad core.. yes, a SOCKET 775 chip (says 771 because it is a MOD).
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707590


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> They say nothing because per core perfomance is better with thuban than piledrive.


IPC is better. Per core (IPS) is not.

IPS = Clock Speed x IPC.

Thuban has maybe 10% better IPC. Piledriver has 20% better speed, after max OC, and much more than that without OC. Net result is PD wins.

Plus PD has little things like "Instruction sets from the last 6 years", which Thuban doesn't. Thuban doesn't even have full SSE4 support.


----------



## StrongForce

So I bought all these new fancy fans, put the one on the back socket, ran prime95 small fft's cores were like 62 and socket 68, which made me quite happy....until I put the backplate and now I'm back at 64 core (which is cool) but the socket @ 77.... damn it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So I bought all these new fancy fans, put the one on the back socket, ran prime95 small fft's cores were like 62 and socket 68, which made me quite happy....until I put the backplate and now I'm back at 64 core (which is cool) but the socket @ 77.... damn it.


Fan positioning at the back can make or break the socket temps.

I can see up to 15C variance on my playbench. Not in a case. The bottom of the mobo is open with 3K RPM in a small AC'd room.


----------



## russik

Looks like these asus boards are hot socket boards. UD5 here and never have problems with socket temps. They are always much lower than cores and without socket fans.


----------



## Arawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you use your rig for? what motherboard do you have? What cpu cooler? Where is your 1055 currently clocked at?


Sometimes gaming. Don't do that much of that these days. Browsing, Downloading. Maybe the odd few encoding now and then.

ASUS Crosshair V

AKASA 965

My 1055T is currently around 3.9GHz with the Northbridge @ 3000MHz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you use your rig for? what motherboard do you have? What cpu cooler? Where is your 1055 currently clocked at?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes gaming. Don't do that much of that these days. Browsing, Downloading. Maybe the odd few encoding now and then.
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V
> 
> AKASA 965
> 
> My 1055T is currently around 3.9GHz with the Northbridge @ 3000MHz
Click to expand...

I didn't think they made the AKASA 965 for the AMD platform, apparently I'm mistaken.

I'd say you are fine with what you have. If you did move up to an 8 core Vishera, you would need a better cooler to be able to get enough of an overclock to noticeably out perform the 1055.

Probably the most noticeable advantage would be that the Vishera 8 core is a demon in the desktop environment, much quicker than anything else I've used, 8 thread capable I 7's included.


----------



## Arawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I didn't think they made the AKASA 965 for the AMD platform, apparently I'm mistaken.
> 
> I'd say you are fine with what you have. If you did move up to an 8 core Vishera, you would need a better cooler to be able to get enough of an overclock to noticeably out perform the 1055.
> 
> Probably the most noticeable advantage would be that the Vishera 8 core is a demon in the desktop environment, much quicker than anything else I've used, 8 thread capable I 7's included.


Thanks. Any idea when we can expect new AMD Desktop CPU's (Not APU's)? I have nothing against APU's but wish they had a 6 core equivalent. Otherwise I wouldn't bother asking this question.

But yeah. I did need to push on upgrading my cooler. I might go for the XSPC Rasa kit or Corsair H80i


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Because some don't think that an AMD chip is capable of powering that card, silly ain't it?
> 
> And if you have FS Extreme then you have FS Ultra (both part of 3DMark Advanved Edition)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I didn't think they made the AKASA 965 for the AMD platform, apparently I'm mistaken.
> 
> I'd say you are fine with what you have. If you did move up to an 8 core Vishera, you would need a better cooler to be able to get enough of an overclock to noticeably out perform the 1055.
> 
> Probably the most noticeable advantage would be that the Vishera 8 core is a demon in the desktop environment, much quicker than anything else I've used, 8 thread capable I 7's included.


With the 8320 at this stage, why not? I think the Akasa 965 was intended for 775 Quads, if I'm not mistaken? It's only natural as the resolution goes up, the need for the dankest CPU goes down, and Vishera won't exactly suffer in a multithreaded environment.

@Awarn, I'd suggest getting an H220X and then expanding the loop if required, say when you get a really nice card. AMD announced a new architecture and unified socket a few months back, so I'd place my bets on Q4 2015 to Q2 2016, and finally glorious DDR4.


----------



## mus1mus

Benchmarks are just half of the story.

The thing is, if you go for Intel Desktop CPUs like a 4790K, and I stick with an FX, for the same amount, I can get a TI version and you'll end up with a non TI for the GPUs. All things considered.


----------



## Arawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> With the 8320 at this stage, why not? I think the Akasa 965 was intended for 775 Quads, if I'm not mistaken? It's only natural as the resolution goes up, the need for the dankest CPU goes down, and Vishera won't exactly suffer in a multithreaded environment.
> 
> @Awarn, I'd suggest getting an H220X and then expanding the loop if required, say when you get a really nice card. AMD announced a new architecture and unified socket a few months back, so I'd place my bets on Q4 2015 to Q2 2016, and finally glorious DDR4.












Think I'll wait it out then. I hope DDR4 won't be too pricey at that time. My DDR3 TridentX Sticks are still fairly new.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll wait it out then. I hope DDR4 won't be too pricey at that time. My DDR3 TridentX Sticks are still fairly new.


With that said, it looks like it's time to start a loop for your future setup, or get a shiny new card, hehe. Either way, your wallet may or may not be satisfied. Plus, you'll be an international hero for using a Thuban with a new card, clearly.


----------



## Arawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> With that said, it looks like it's time to start a loop for your future setup, or get a shiny new card, hehe. Either way, your wallet may or may not be satisfied.


Yeah. Going to save for a loop. Need a better case though as I only have a "Zalman Z11 Plus"


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arawn*
> 
> Yeah. Going to save for a loop. Need a better case though as I only have a "Zalman Z11 Plus"


240 rads should on top fine, such as the H220X, and the bottom looks like it can fit a 120, should be fine for most needs, but I believe there needs to be a small hole cut so you can let the block and hoses fit..


----------



## Arawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> 240 rads should on top fine, such as the H220X, and the bottom looks like it can fit a 120, should be fine for most needs, but I believe there needs to be a small hole cut so you can let the block and hoses fit..












Nice setup.

I'm hoping for something similar. The last XSPC Rasa kit I had the pump seized after 4 years of use. I still have the thick 240mm radiator that I bought separately.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup.
> 
> I'm hoping for something similar. The last XSPC Rasa kit I had the pump seized after 4 years of use. I still have the thick 240mm radiator that I bought separately.


For dual 240 Rads, I'd suggest something really nice like an Enthoo Pro, absolutely beautiful case, even more versatile than my 750, so go for that if you're planning something big. 4 years for a pump is pretty nice, what type was it?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What do you use your rig for? what motherboard do you have? What cpu cooler? Where is your 1055 currently clocked at?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes gaming. Don't do that much of that these days. Browsing, Downloading. Maybe the odd few encoding now and then.
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V
> 
> AKASA 965
> 
> My 1055T is currently around 3.9GHz with the Northbridge @ 3000MHz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think they made the AKASA 965 for the AMD platform, apparently I'm mistaken.
> 
> I'd say you are fine with what you have. If you did move up to an 8 core Vishera, you would need a better cooler to be able to get enough of an overclock to noticeably out perform the 1055.
> 
> Probably the most noticeable advantage would be that the Vishera 8 core is a demon in the desktop environment, much quicker than anything else I've used, 8 thread capable I 7's included.
Click to expand...

please include 6 core/12 threads with that


----------



## Arawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-Alt*
> 
> For dual 240 Rads, I'd suggest something really nice like an Enthoo Pro, absolutely beautiful case, even more versatile than my 750, so go for that if you're planning something big. 4 years for a pump is pretty nice, what type was it?


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Looking for something big with plenty of cable management space









It was one of the first generation XSPC Rasa RS240 kit. I know they had a few problems with vibrations and people got a replacement pump/res.


----------



## mus1mus

I know right! But this will be a single GPU solution.

Fury will be multi.

Besides, who wouldnt love to test both cards on the same platform?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arawn*
> 
> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Looking for something big with plenty of cable management space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the first generation XSPC Rasa RS240 kit. I know they had a few problems with vibrations and people got a replacement pump/res.


enthoo pro is a great case...the luxe is a little more expensive but it has led lighting and the top panel has space for fans above the chassis...otherwise the actual chassis is the same...only front and top panel are different...if you really want a water capable case from phanteks the primo is the largest and can house a 480 and a 420 bottom and top respectively..that's with all bays etc installed....the thermal take core x9 looks to be able to house quite a bit as well in same price range...

@mus1mus fury is going to be multi? I thought it was using the smaller nm single core...they shouldn't stacked a few cores up like the hbm....quad core gpu ftw


----------



## MiladEd

I was previously OCed to 4.4 GHz on my FX-8320, OV to 14.25. It proved stable under IBT, but today I had to run stock clocks to check something, and I can't get to the previous clocks anymore. IBT says unstable. My 4.4 GHz was achieved in the end of the winter, could this be the result of higher ambient temps in the summer?


----------



## Johan45

Most likely, it's a lot warmer now and that cooler you have is struggling. If you can up the volts a bit and keep in thermal limits that's about the only fix.


----------



## MiladEd

It seems to me as well, as I was checking the temps while stressing, I saw it ran a LOT hotter than in the winter, like 5 C hotter, if my memory serves me well. I even saw 70 C on socket temps, something I'd never seen before.

It seems I've to settle on 4.2 GHz for now, until the winter or when I upgrade the cooler. Which ever comes first.


----------



## Johan45

I just noticed where you live it must be very hot there this time of year.


----------



## MiladEd

Yeah, it gets about 40+ C at noon around here. It's cool at night though.

4.3 GHz also proved stable so that's what I'll be running it on for now. 4.4 GHz suddenly gets a lot hotter.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fan positioning at the back can make or break the socket temps.
> 
> I can see up to 15C variance on my playbench. Not in a case. The bottom of the mobo is open with 3K RPM in a small AC'd room.


Yea it's annoying.. when closing the backplate the socket temp even spiked to 130 wdf lol.

I think right now it's in pull, in push the temps were worsening.. grr, I wonder if with the backplate the temps would actually help with push, damn it sux, I need help lol.

Anyone using backsocket fan with a closed backplate ?? I got an idea though as I could put fans to bring air and 1 to extract in the backplate (phanteks primo got holes there..).. but damn, more slim fans to buy, and what if it doesn't work.. maybe I just buy cheap slim fans for that though the cheapest/best I can find.

ran a quick test with occt 63 core 73 socket.. not bad at all, I wonder how much with gaming now, socket might stay under 70, which I need to prevent throttle ugh.

It's sad because I was expecting to be able to overclock even more with all those new fans..not happening, not yet at least.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> I was previously OCed to 4.4 GHz on my FX-8320, OV to 14.25. It proved stable under IBT, but today I had to run stock clocks to check something, and I can't get to the previous clocks anymore. IBT says unstable. My 4.4 GHz was achieved in the end of the winter, could this be the result of higher ambient temps in the summer?


I would think that yes, your ambient temps during the winter allowed you to achieve a certain clockspeed/voltage and now that warmer temps are here it is affecting your ability to achieve the same clockspeed. I ran into this issue a few weeks ago when trying to hit 4.6 on 1.369 volts (not happening until cooler weather returns).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know right! But this will be a single GPU solution.
> 
> Fury will be multi.
> 
> Besides, who wouldnt love to test both cards on the same platform?


fury/furyx is single gpu
fury x dual will be 2


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I would think that yes, your ambient temps during the winter allowed you to achieve a certain clockspeed/voltage and now that warmer temps are here it is affecting your ability to achieve the same clockspeed. I ran into this issue a few weeks ago when trying to hit 4.6 on 1.369 volts (not happening until cooler weather returns).


Yeah it seems so.

The thing is, my cooler is pretty cheap. I might wanna upgrade the cooler, what do you guys think about this one:

Deepcool Gamer Storm Maelstrom 120


----------



## mus1mus

Just go for a dual 120 at the very least to expect better OC.

Check this out: No Winter. Just sub 20C Ambient. And 2 360s CPU only loop.



Spoiler: 100 Runs at Very High for 5.2GHz Profile!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fury/furyx is single gpu
> fury x dual will be 2


I looked at one... a fury x.... it didn't even look mildly annoyed... let alone furious... but then looks aren't everything... maybe its a Clark Kent / Superman thing lol.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-AMD-Radeon-R9-Fury-X-GPU-/261933557328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfc74e650


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just go for a dual 120 at the very least to expect better OC.
> 
> Check this out: No Winter. Just sub 20C Ambient. And 2 360s CPU only loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 100 Runs at Very High for 5.2GHz Profile!


Holy crap, 5.2 GHz?! Nice!

Considering my mobo, the highest OC I can achieve is about 4.6 GHz. Do you think that cooler can provide enough cooling for that kind of OC?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Holy crap, 5.2 GHz?! Nice!
> 
> Considering my mobo, the highest OC I can achieve is about 4.6 GHz. Do you think that cooler can provide enough cooling for that kind of OC?


I don't think you'll get it stable on air...there comes a point where air can't compete id guess its over 5.0ghz or so unless someone finds a good tinted e chip

Edit: did you mean 4.6 or 5.2?


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, they are out!

Check them FURY in action!

Let's wait for the proper drivers and utility support now!


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I don't think you'll get it stable on air...there comes a point where air can't compete id guess its over 5.0ghz or so unless someone finds a good tinted e chip
> 
> Edit: did you mean 4.6 or 5.2?


4.6 GHz, and It's not gonna be on air, I posted a CLC earlier, asking about that.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, they are out!
> 
> Check them FURY in action!
> 
> Let's wait for the proper drivers and utility support now!


They're meh from what I've rrad so far don't OC worth a turd and are only competitive while in 4K resolution. OC the 980Ti and it's adios Furyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I don't think you'll get it stable on air...there comes a point where air can't compete id guess its over 5.0ghz or so unless someone finds a good tinted e chip
> 
> Edit: did you mean 4.6 or 5.2?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 GHz, and It's not gonna be on air, I posted a CLC earlier, asking about that.
Click to expand...

Go for the Swiftec H220x or another comparable 2x120 AIO don't bother and even at that your board is still going to hold you back. I think for the gains you would see in day to day computing you might just want to save your money or go for a real cooling solution like a custome water loop.. The cooler you linked isn't any better than a high end air cooler


----------



## Kalistoval

Would this ram ( 16G-D3-2400-MR ) be any better than my already overclockable samsung wonder ram running 2400 mhz at 10-11-11-30-45-2t. I know its 8 vs 16 gb im just wondering since it seems like a good price.


----------



## mus1mus

I kinda smell something though!.

4 of 4 reviews Ive read get the same OC figure of 90MHz. And still no proper support for memory OC.

I gotta say too, the 980ti at stock stays at 1400ish boost clock most of the time on my sample. So hmmm...

Also note, not all 980TIs can hit 1500 on the cores. Nor 2000 MHz on the memory.

I guess a driver update will help the Fury X. Let's hope.


----------



## Johan45

I don't know about that the 980 itself was a heck of a clocker. I know some cards are better than others but I got huge clocks out of it just on water myself and I have heard the same about the Ti. That it clocks up very well. Here's a shot of heaven DX11 benchmark which is hard on a card and my 980 @ 1678 core 2025 memory


----------



## fx63007850

broke 10k with a pair of 7950's

score was 10109 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7485021

i wonder what i get if put my cpu to 5ghz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> broke *10k*with a pair of 7950's
> 
> score was 10109 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7485021
> 
> i wonder what i get if put my cpu to 5ghz


if you broke 100k I would poo my pants literally...actually it would be so knee jerk I might poo yours


----------



## Alastair

I don't think the Fury at the moment clocks well because they are on locked volts. I imagine that in order for AMD to get as much power efficiency as possible they probably used as low of a voltage as they could and a tiny bit more to maintain stability. I doubt AMD would say they are an overclockers dream if their in house testing didn't show it. So I just think the fact that they are voltage locked for now is what's holding them back.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if you broke 100k I would poo my pants literally...actually it would be so knee jerk I might poo yours


haha dam keyboard for adding another 0


----------



## mus1mus

@Johan45

I am not so sure why the TI can not clock that well. Could be hard limited. Even the Titan-X.

1500/2000 and it is a great card.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196034


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, they are out!
> 
> Check them FURY in action!
> 
> Let's wait for the proper drivers and utility support now!
> 
> 
> 
> They're meh from what I've rrad so far don't OC worth a turd *on stock voltage* and are only competitive while in 4K resolution. OC the 980Ti and it's adios Furyx
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I don't think you'll get it stable on air...there comes a point where air can't compete id guess its over 5.0ghz or so unless someone finds a good tinted e chip
> 
> Edit: did you mean 4.6 or 5.2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.6 GHz, and It's not gonna be on air, I posted a CLC earlier, asking about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for the Swiftec H220x or another comparable 2x120 AIO don't bother and even at that your board is still going to hold you back. I think for the gains you would see in day to day computing you might just want to save your money or go for a real cooling solution like a custome water loop.. The cooler you linked isn't any better than a high end air cooler
Click to expand...

Fixed it.

Remember the minor fact AMD dropped a double-8 and VRMs capable of 400 Amps on these card, all while only hitting 50C at stock. These things will probably chug voltage down like a PD chip if you want it to, they're built like a baby Lightning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I don't think the Fury at the moment clocks well because they are on locked volts. I imagine that in order for AMD to get as much power efficiency as possible they probably used as low of a voltage as they could and a tiny bit more to maintain stability. I doubt AMD would say they are an overclockers dream if their in house testing didn't show it. So I just think the fact that they are voltage locked for now is what's holding them back.


Yuuuuup.


----------



## mus1mus

Good one @KyadCK

We only need to wait for proper support for the card.

I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one @KyadCK
> 
> We only need to wait for proper support for the card.
> 
> I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.


I'll be able to bench a little bit soon enough, don't worry.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one @KyadCK
> 
> We only need to wait for proper support for the card.
> 
> I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to bench a little bit soon enough, don't worry.
Click to expand...



Perfect then. 980TI here. But my library is limited.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one @KyadCK
> 
> We only need to wait for proper support for the card.
> 
> I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to bench a little bit soon enough, don't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect then. 980TI here. But my library is limited.
Click to expand...

Thats fine, I'm going to play dirty and get Mantle involved anyway.









Also my Fury will be bringing a friend... That would also be unfair.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one @KyadCK
> 
> We only need to wait for proper support for the card.
> 
> I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to bench a little bit soon enough, don't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect then. 980TI here. But my library is limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fine, I'm going to play dirty and get Mantle involved anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my Fury will be bringing a friend... That would also be unfair.
Click to expand...

That's called cheating!









Mantle is also a missing part of the reviews ain't it?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one @KyadCK
> 
> We only need to wait for proper support for the card.
> 
> I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to bench a little bit soon enough, don't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect then. 980TI here. But my library is limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fine, I'm going to play dirty and get Mantle involved anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my Fury will be bringing a friend... That would also be unfair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's called cheating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle is also a missing part of the reviews ain't it?
Click to expand...

Ya, which is weird. Maybe it won't get mantle support until the next driver set?

Anyway, I'll be mounting the rads to the front, where my drive cage used to be. Should be interesting to see two side by side like that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one @KyadCK
> 
> We only need to wait for proper support for the card.
> 
> I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to bench a little bit soon enough, don't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect then. 980TI here. But my library is limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fine, I'm going to play dirty and get Mantle involved anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my Fury will be bringing a friend... That would also be unfair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's called cheating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle is also a missing part of the reviews ain't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, which is weird. Maybe it won't get mantle support until the next driver set?
> 
> *Anyway, I'll be mounting the rads to the front, where my drive cage used to be. Should be interesting to see two side by side like that*.
Click to expand...

Or go straight for DX12. I guess R&D spent their time developing a driver to separate the 39X series from the 29X cards rather than fed up the Fury.









*It sure will look interesting. Just maybe, be prepared for this:*


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, they are out!
> 
> Check them FURY in action!
> 
> Let's wait for the proper drivers and utility support now!
> 
> 
> 
> They're meh from what I've rrad so far don't OC worth a turd and are only competitive while in 4K resolution. OC the 980Ti and it's adios Furyx
Click to expand...

i highly doubt that is true, although amd has always excelled at higher res
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I don't think the Fury at the moment clocks well because they are on locked volts. I imagine that in order for AMD to get as much power efficiency as possible they probably used as low of a voltage as they could and a tiny bit more to maintain stability. I doubt AMD would say they are an overclockers dream if their in house testing didn't show it. So I just think the fact that they are voltage locked for now is what's holding them back.


also amd always needs full water to oc well to add to what has been said


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fixed it.
> 
> Remember the minor fact AMD dropped a double-8 and VRMs capable of 400 Amps on these card, all while only hitting 50C at stock. These things will probably chug voltage down like a PD chip if you want it to, they're built like a baby Lightning.
> 
> .


I guess we'll have to wait and see. I do suspect that the "average" user will never be able to leverage that power from the card though. Don't get me wrong, I'm an AMD fan, I really am but "IF" that power is readily available why would they come in just behind NVidia AGAIN. Do they have a Secret Fury XXX in the wings??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fixed it.
> 
> Remember the minor fact AMD dropped a double-8 and VRMs capable of 400 Amps on these card, all while only hitting 50C at stock. These things will probably chug voltage down like a PD chip if you want it to, they're built like a baby Lightning.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait and see. I do suspect that the "average" user will never be able to leverage that power from the card though. Don't get me wrong, I'm an AMD fan, I really am but "IF" that power is readily available why would they come in just behind NVidia AGAIN. Do they have a Secret Fury XXX in the wings??
Click to expand...

I'm putting my money on launch day driver being a bit meh tbh.

I'll judge it in about a month's time and by then i might actually have one


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> broke 10k with a pair of 7950's
> 
> score was 10109 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7485021
> 
> i wonder what i get if put my cpu to 5ghz


no bad like mine with 1 290x

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2952447?


----------



## mus1mus

I'll be away for a while guys..

While I get busy with these goodies..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll be away for a while guys..
> 
> While I get busy with these goodies..


Hey....Eclipse mints....spearmint flavour, nice choice









And the PC parts are OK too I guess


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'll be away for a while guys..
> 
> While I get busy with these goodies..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey....Eclipse mints....spearmint flavour, nice choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the PC parts are OK too I guess


It's someone else's mint though. I'm just too out of my appetite. You know I'm financially in debt now!









I wish these parts can be pushed. The 980TI clocks at 1520 / 2050 atm. Being a reference card, I have no complains.









The sad thing though, I gave up my reservation for the 5960X to get these quick.







5930K, don't let me down!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*


You got me drooling for your current purchases too Smithy!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey....Eclipse mints....spearmint flavour, nice choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the PC parts are OK too I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's someone else's mint though. I'm just too out of my appetite. You know I'm financially in debt now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish these parts can be pushed. The 980TI clocks at 1520 / 2050 atm. Being a reference card, I have no complains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing though, I gave up my reservation for the 5960X to get these quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5930K, don't let me down!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got me drooling for your current purchases too Smithy!
Click to expand...

That looks like a monter in the making. Good luck with the build. I'm sure 12 threads will be plenty for minecraft.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That looks like a monter in the making. Good luck with the build. I'm sure 12 threads will be plenty for minecraft.


Will be bottlenecked by Chrome though.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That looks like a monter in the making. Good luck with the build. I'm sure 12 threads will be plenty for minecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be bottlenecked by Chrome though.
Click to expand...

If you stay below 2 tabs you should be just fine.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That looks like a monter in the making. Good luck with the build. I'm sure 12 threads will be plenty for minecraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be bottlenecked by Chrome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you stay below 2 tabs you should be just fine.
Click to expand...

You knew noone does that in tuhday's demanding world.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good one @KyadCK
> 
> We only need to wait for proper support for the card.
> 
> I think everyone fell in love with how Maxwell clocks but neglects the fact that nVidia pulled down (intentionally!) what the cards can do to promote the so-called efficiency figures on their 900 series cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to bench a little bit soon enough, don't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect then. 980TI here. But my library is limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats fine, I'm going to play dirty and get Mantle involved anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my Fury will be bringing a friend... That would also be unfair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's called cheating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle is also a missing part of the reviews ain't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, which is weird. Maybe it won't get mantle support until the next driver set?
> 
> *Anyway, I'll be mounting the rads to the front, where my drive cage used to be. Should be interesting to see two side by side like that*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or go straight for DX12. I guess R&D spent their time developing a driver to separate the 39X series from the 29X cards rather than fed up the Fury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It sure will look interesting. Just maybe, be prepared for this:*
Click to expand...

3DGuru disagrees very strongly. Also the Rad can't be 60C+ unless the card is 60C+, so I call shenanigans.

If the 295X2 can work on one 120mm rad, a Fury X will have no issue. Period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Fixed it.
> 
> Remember the minor fact AMD dropped a double-8 and VRMs capable of 400 Amps on these card, all while only hitting 50C at stock. These things will probably chug voltage down like a PD chip if you want it to, they're built like a baby Lightning.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait and see. I do suspect that the "average" user will never be able to leverage that power from the card though. Don't get me wrong, I'm an AMD fan, I really am but "IF" that power is readily available why would they come in just behind NVidia AGAIN. Do they have a Secret Fury XXX in the wings??
Click to expand...

OCN doesn't care about average. The average can't OC at all.

And power consumption. Voltage increases power exponentially. To get a 1200Mhz Fury X at "stock" would probably have been a 350w card, and that, for a 15% perf gain, is not good for reviews. "Oh look, another AMD power guzzler".

And there is no "if", the power delivery and cooling capacity have been long confirmed. They didn't put an AP-29 on it for no reason. The only thing that will hold them back is the Core itself.


----------



## Johan45

That's kind of what I meant, most people aren't willing to mod the card to open up restrictions on volts and power. The sales of components in the enthusiast market isn't where the majority of the money is. The people with the cash who buy the latest for gaming or what not just want the fastest card that they can plug in to their PC. I have no doubt that in the right hands that card "could" be a monster but the same can be said for the Ti. Just, In my opinion Nvidia came out on top in this round.


----------



## mus1mus

In my opinion, nVidia people not only makes good cards but were also marketing geniuses.

They designed their cards to be capable of certain 1. speed target. Assigned different clocks per certain 2.P-States.

Defined a base clock lower than the intended 1. speed target.

Call the designed clock speed "boost clock".

Put a power limit to the boost clock so when it hits the limit, it will clock lower. That by their definition, the card doesn't throttle down. But staying away from boost clock to their so-called base clock.

We all know that when we OC, we base the numbers off the base clock and that gives a huge number or percentage.

While AMD cards throttles (which sounds bad). Simply because they can no longer use the boost scheme that nVidia proprietorized.

But both the cards do the same thing!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's kind of what I meant, most people aren't willing to mod the card to open up restrictions on volts and power. The sales of components in the enthusiast market isn't where the majority of the money is. The people with the cash who buy the latest for gaming or what not just want the fastest card that they can plug in to their PC. I have no doubt that in the right hands that card "could" be a monster but the same can be said for the Ti. Just, In my opinion Nvidia came out on top in this round.


The fact than an AMD card is even competing for top spot again is encouraging... mostly its been accepted lately that if you want a monster card Titan rules... now finally AMD has something that at least at stock clocks can pull slightly ahead at 4k resolution... that to me is impressive... last time something from AMD new and impressive like this happened was the 5970... well.. this might not be that impressive lol.... but at least AMD is making a run again for "fastest gpu" the old 5970 was described as : "The AMD ATI Radeon HD 5970 is without doubt the single fastest graphics card on the planet." by one reviewer...


----------



## Johan45

Yeah but I don't think they truly went for it. It's a hell of a lot better than all the hype for BD and what was released I can tell you that. AMD needs money badly and I just thought they would've put it ALL out there o get the fastest card but they didn't IMO. I really want them to stick around. Now if they can do the same with ZEN and make it easily clockable then they'll have some momentum but I just worry. You would have thought with all the hype that FuryX would have been a crusher but it just keeps up barely and in many places falls behind. I mean marketing is great but you really do have to follow through.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but I don't think they truly went for it. It's a hell of a lot better than all the hype for BD and what was released I can tell you that. AMD needs money badly and I just thought they would've put it ALL out there o get the fastest card but they didn't IMO. I really want them to stick around. Now if they can do the same with ZEN and make it easily clockable then they'll have some momentum but I just worry. You would have thought with all the hype that FuryX would have been a crusher but it just keeps up barely and in many places falls behind. I mean marketing is great but you really do have to follow through.


This. I am looking at this from the Silicon Era, AMD is similar to Ford. They made engineering the thing for awhile, sort of like an assembly line for everyone to steal their ideas from.
I bought all of my current AMD gear straight from the millennia mentality. It was when I was introduced to self builds, so now while reliable, will never be the fastest. Probably ever I think.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but I don't think they truly went for it. It's a hell of a lot better than all the hype for BD and what was released I can tell you that. AMD needs money badly and I just thought they would've put it ALL out there o get the fastest card but they didn't IMO. I really want them to stick around. Now if they can do the same with ZEN and make it easily clockable then they'll have some momentum but I just worry. You would have thought with all the hype that FuryX would have been a crusher but it just keeps up barely and in many places falls behind. I mean marketing is great but you really do have to follow through.


lots of people say they will "unlock" the voltage on it later... but my cards never were unlocked... I had to mod the bios to choose the voltages I wanted... maybe its that simple with fury... If AMD is reading this thread and wants me to try and post results they can send me one







fat chance of that happening, but boy I'd be happy to try lol


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

The Fury X, IMO, doesn't live completely up to it's hype. But I would say it's still a good product. The fact we're finally seeing something AMD beating NVIDIA's 980/970 by a good margin (with more efficiency) and competing (beating/losing) with the 980Ti and Titan X is encouraging. At the MSRP price I would say it's a great deal for new tech and even better for AMD fans. I personally will skip it though. 4GB does not seem like it will last in the long run. Arctic Islands it is for me and Zen/Zen+. I am really interested in how the Fury X will perform with AMD's long awaited drivers arrive and how it will age like Hawaii chips.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but I don't think they truly went for it. It's a hell of a lot better than all the hype for BD and what was released I can tell you that. AMD needs money badly and I just thought they would've put it ALL out there o get the fastest card but they didn't IMO. I really want them to stick around. Now if they can do the same with ZEN and make it easily clockable then they'll have some momentum but I just worry. You would have thought with all the hype that FuryX would have been a crusher but it just keeps up barely and in many places falls behind. I mean marketing is great but you really do have to follow through.
> 
> 
> 
> This. I am looking at this from the Silicon Era, AMD is similar to Ford. They made engineering the thing for awhile, sort of like an assembly line for everyone to steal their ideas from.
> I bought all of my current AMD gear straight from the millennia mentality. It was when I was introduced to self builds, so now while reliable, will never be the fastest. Probably ever I think.
Click to expand...

I like that analogy, really it's almost spot on. AMD had their hayday but for the las while they have been losing badly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but I don't think they truly went for it. It's a hell of a lot better than all the hype for BD and what was released I can tell you that. AMD needs money badly and I just thought they would've put it ALL out there o get the fastest card but they didn't IMO. I really want them to stick around. Now if they can do the same with ZEN and make it easily clockable then they'll have some momentum but I just worry. You would have thought with all the hype that FuryX would have been a crusher but it just keeps up barely and in many places falls behind. I mean marketing is great but you really do have to follow through.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of people say they will "unlock" the voltage on it later... but my cards never were unlocked... I had to mod the bios to choose the voltages I wanted... maybe its that simple with fury... If AMD is reading this thread and wants me to try and post results they can send me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat chance of that happening, but boy I'd be happy to try lol
Click to expand...

There's no doubt that I'll likely pick one up sometime but not now. I enjoy putting the screws to everything and anything red,blue,green they're all the same. Take a look at this , it's h90 o stock volts with my cpu at 4.7 and it just kicked the poo out of the 290x after all the work I did earlier this week. It just came back from RMA for a bad BIOS chip http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5212292


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I like that analogy, really it's almost spot on. AMD had their hayday but for the las while they have been losing badly.
> There's no doubt that I'll likely pick one up sometime but not now. I enjoy putting the screws to everything and anything red,blue,green they're all the same. Take a look at this , it's h90 o stock volts with my cpu at 4.7 and it just kicked the poo out of the 290x after all the work I did earlier this week. It just came back from RMA for a bad BIOS chip http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5212292


not bad at all lol... not bad at all... that's why I am proud of AMD with the fury... it actually competes... finally after years of crap... some thing that actually competes... its not a butt kicker... but hey, its something... a sign that they are at least trying... and the HBM advance.... wow.. just wow.


----------



## Johan45

HBM is a good concept but we'll see if they really make it work. It would actually help with their APUs but I don't know how cost effective/prohibitive it might be for a midlevel chip.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HBM is a good concept but we'll see if they really make it work. It would actually help with their APUs but I don't know how cost effective/prohibitive it might be for a midlevel chip.


This random and offtopic but did your avatar/picture always have a watermark?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HBM is a good concept but we'll see if they really make it work. It would actually help with their APUs but I don't know how cost effective/prohibitive it might be for a midlevel chip.
> 
> 
> 
> This random and offtopic but did your avatar/picture always have a watermark?
Click to expand...

Yep I just borrowed it !


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's kind of what I meant, most people aren't willing to mod the card to open up restrictions on volts and power. The sales of components in the enthusiast market isn't where the majority of the money is. The people with the cash who buy the latest for gaming or what not just want the fastest card that they can plug in to their PC. I have no doubt that in the right hands that card "could" be a monster but the same can be said for the Ti. Just, In my opinion Nvidia came out on top in this round.


Sigh...

Waiting for Afterburner to figure out how to control core voltage is *NOT* "modding the card". This is exactly the kind of misinformed opinion that leads to, well, misinformation. Please read the Afterburner Changelog and tell me where it says "Fury X" on it, because it sure does say "Titan X" in the latest patch.

Also, people do not buy the top end. We do. Most people buy in the $150-300 segments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but I don't think they truly went for it. It's a hell of a lot better than all the hype for BD and what was released I can tell you that. AMD needs money badly and I just thought they would've put it ALL out there o get the fastest card but they didn't IMO. I really want them to stick around. Now if they can do the same with ZEN and make it easily clockable then they'll have some momentum but I just worry. You would have thought with all the hype that FuryX would have been a crusher but it just keeps up barely and in many places falls behind. I mean marketing is great but you really do have to follow through.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of people say they will "unlock" the voltage on it later... but my cards never were unlocked... I had to mod the bios to choose the voltages I wanted... maybe its that simple with fury... If AMD is reading this thread and wants me to try and post results they can send me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat chance of that happening, but boy I'd be happy to try lol
Click to expand...

You do not have a reference card.









Go yell at Gigabyte.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HBM is a good concept but we'll see if they really make it work. It would actually help with their APUs but I don't know how cost effective/prohibitive it might be for a midlevel chip.


There is still no "we'll see". nVidia is already slated to use HBM2 on Pascel. Intel is already slated to use HBM2 on the Xeon Phi. AMD already uses HBM1, and will use HBM2.

It is over. It is decided. HBM is the next GPGPU-class memory, just like GDDR5 before it. The three of them will _make_ it work.

I really have to wonder how far behind you are on the news, because everything I've seen out of you in this discussion shows me you have not kept up with anything Fury or HBM related at all.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's kind of what I meant, most people aren't willing to mod the card to open up restrictions on volts and power. The sales of components in the enthusiast market isn't where the majority of the money is. The people with the cash who buy the latest for gaming or what not just want the fastest card that they can plug in to their PC. I have no doubt that in the right hands that card "could" be a monster but the same can be said for the Ti. Just, In my opinion Nvidia came out on top in this round.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> Waiting for Afterburner to figure out how to control core voltage is *NOT* "modding the card". This is exactly the kind of misinformed opinion that leads to, well, misinformation. Please read the Afterburner Changelog and tell me where it says "Fury X" on it, because it sure does say "Titan X" in the latest patch.
> 
> Also, people do not buy the top end. We do. Most people buy in the $150-300 segments.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah but I don't think they truly went for it. It's a hell of a lot better than all the hype for BD and what was released I can tell you that. AMD needs money badly and I just thought they would've put it ALL out there o get the fastest card but they didn't IMO. I really want them to stick around. Now if they can do the same with ZEN and make it easily clockable then they'll have some momentum but I just worry. You would have thought with all the hype that FuryX would have been a crusher but it just keeps up barely and in many places falls behind. I mean marketing is great but you really do have to follow through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lots of people say they will "unlock" the voltage on it later... but my cards never were unlocked... I had to mod the bios to choose the voltages I wanted... maybe its that simple with fury... If AMD is reading this thread and wants me to try and post results they can send me one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat chance of that happening, but boy I'd be happy to try lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have a reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go yell at Gigabyte.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HBM is a good concept but we'll see if they really make it work. It would actually help with their APUs but I don't know how cost effective/prohibitive it might be for a midlevel chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is still no "we'll see". nVidia is already slated to use HBM2 on Pascel. Intel is already slated to use HBM2 on the Xeon Phi. AMD already uses HBM1, and will use HBM2.
> 
> It is over. It is decided. HBM is the next GPGPU-class memory, just like GDDR5 before it. The three of them will _make_ it work.
> 
> I really have to wonder how far behind you are on the news, because everything I've seen out of you in this discussion shows me you have not kept up with anything Fury or HBM related at all.
Click to expand...

Yay Giga for voltage locks.....

And yup, Cant add voltage till the software is updated, same with hawaii, tahiti etc etc.

I am going to grab a Fury X at some point and play around with it, will compare some benches with Mus if hes up for it


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> snip
> There is still no "we'll see". nVidia is already slated to use HBM2 on Pascel. Intel is already slated to use HBM2 on the Xeon Phi. AMD already uses HBM1, and will use HBM2.
> 
> It is over. It is decided. HBM is the next GPGPU-class memory, just like GDDR5 before it. The three of them will _make_ it work.
> 
> I really have to wonder how far behind you are on the news, because everything I've seen out of you in this discussion shows me you have not kept up with anything Fury or HBM related at all.


This thread is FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club. I can only think the talk about "seeing" is how they run HBM (whatevermaF version) with said chip. Not wrong.


----------



## Mega Man

and? we talk rather openly in this club, it is nice imo


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yay Giga for voltage locks.....
> 
> And yup, Cant add voltage till the software is updated, same with hawaii, tahiti etc etc.
> 
> I am going to grab a Fury X at some point and play around with it, will compare some benches with Mus if hes up for it


I would oblige for the Sargent!

I might have one too by then.

It booted guys!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and? we talk rather openly in this club, it is nice imo


Yup, and truth be told we cant exactly compare synthetic benches with Intel users (for the most part) so this is still quite relevant to this club imo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yay Giga for voltage locks.....
> 
> And yup, Cant add voltage till the software is updated, same with hawaii, tahiti etc etc.
> 
> I am going to grab a Fury X at some point and play around with it, will compare some benches with Mus if hes up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would oblige for the Sargent!
> 
> I might have one too by then.
> 
> It booted guys!
Click to expand...

Thanks Mus, might take me a month or so to get one and i wont have it for very long (going in the wifes rig afterwards) but its a curious card to be sure.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> snip
> There is still no "we'll see". nVidia is already slated to use HBM2 on Pascel. Intel is already slated to use HBM2 on the Xeon Phi. AMD already uses HBM1, and will use HBM2.
> 
> It is over. It is decided. HBM is the next GPGPU-class memory, just like GDDR5 before it. The three of them will _make_ it work.
> 
> I really have to wonder how far behind you are on the news, because everything I've seen out of you in this discussion shows me you have not kept up with anything Fury or HBM related at all.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club. I can only think the talk about "seeing" is how they run HBM (whatevermaF version) with said chip. Not wrong.
Click to expand...

*Looks at special title at top of each post*

*Looks over the last 5000 pages (holy crap guys)*

Ya, such limits are... not enforced. I don't care how the other clubs run, the thread is a place for people with PD chips to hang out. It's an "Owners Club", not a top-score thread. If it keeps even remotely relevant by the fact that you'll be comparing to or using the thing in your PD rig, or otherwise have a topic even loosely pertaining to the chip that is not trolling or breaking forum TOS, we're fine.

Given the following, I do not see a reason to change this, short of Mod intervention;

Despite the fact that the thread is 2 years, 8 months, and 4 days old (as of 20 minutes ago), it is still one of, if not _the_ most, active thread in the AMD subforum, with 40+ posts a day being normal.
The thread now has just under 2,000,000 views, making it the most popular thread in the entire subforum, even beating out the Socket 939 club/KB. (and doubling any thread in the Intel subforum except the "Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide". heh.)
The thread has the most responses by far at just over 50,000, nearly doubling over the 939 thread and 4-5 times the size of any other AMD subforum thread period. (again doubling over any intel subforum thread)
Despite the fact the topics drift in and out, people who come in needing help almost always get it.
People in this thread are not _too_ badly scorned for changing to whatever, and many "bigger" members own both and happily test freely with one another, like Mus showing off his x99/980ti.
With a few exceptions (like me, I'm a jerk), most people in the thread are very friendly.
The thread itself is a massively huge platform for general knowledge of PD chips paired with all kinds of systems, from 980tis and soon to be Furys, all the way down to 7770s and 750tis.
Some how, some way, most nVidia/AMD/intel drama is kept out as again, many own both.

Tis an active, (mostly) friendly, and accepting place with few rules. I would much rather have a place like this than a dead club like the Ivy and Sandy ones, so as a recap, I'm really not going to enforce too much on the place. It worked out pretty well on it's own.

And for the people who've been here a while, a belated "Congrats on 5000 pages". It's amazing to see the club still going strong after all this time.


----------



## mus1mus

^ This

@Sgt Bilko

I'm pretty sure @KyadCK would be pretty good to join..

I am good removing the GPU from rig to rig if needed some fun.








Note: GPU maxes out at 1520/2040 on stock PCB and cooler. I am pretty sure this will be the limit even on cold water.









And: I am at 4.6 on the H-E under 1.3V.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> I'm pretty sure @KyadCK would be pretty good to join..
> 
> I am good removing the GPU from rig to rig if needed some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: GPU maxes out at 1520/2040 on stock PCB and cooler. I am pretty sure this will be the limit even on cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And: I am at 4.6 on the H-E under 1.3V.


Yeah, he'll have his before i get mine









nice work on the GPU and CPU btw


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^ This
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> I'm pretty sure @KyadCK would be pretty good to join..
> 
> I am good removing the GPU from rig to rig if needed some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: GPU maxes out at 1520/2040 on stock PCB and cooler. I am pretty sure this will be the limit even on cold water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And: I am at 4.6 on the H-E under 1.3V.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he'll have his before i get mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work on the GPU and CPU btw
Click to expand...

And not just 1 mind you!.









Thanks BTW. I have to dig a bit into this as my temps are still under 50C with my CPU Block on wrong ports!


----------



## Alastair

To be honest this thread is the only thing that keeps me coming back to OCN. In my opinion OCN has become so overcome with fanboys and who don't use simple logic to approach the situation. Like the Fury X reviews thread. It's so overcome with people who are disappointed with the card cause it isn't a 980ti or Titan killer and oh AMD deserves to be closed after this its just shameful. I'm not even proud to be a member of OCN anymore or a member of the enthusiast community for that fact. The whole thread is bashing the Fury because it's a few percent slower than Ti. I also made a point of not drawing any serious conclusions about Fury yet because 1. A lot of the review sights differ on their results and conclusions. Test results are not consistent across the board. There are talks of incorrect drivers in use. 2 HBM is such s new tech we are unsure on really what to expect. So im gonna give it a few months before draw a conclusion. But people don't think like me and we have literally an entire thread that is on a hate train against AMD and it makes zero sense to me. It's a sad time to be a member of OCN and the enthusiast community right now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest this thread is the only thing that keeps me coming back to OCN. In my opinion OCN has become so overcome with fanboys and who don't use simple logic to approach the situation. Like the Fury X reviews thread. It's so overcome with people who are disappointed with the card cause it isn't a 980ti or Titan killer and oh AMD deserves to be closed after this its just shameful. I'm not even proud to be a member of OCN anymore or a member of the enthusiast community for that fact. The whole thread is bashing the Fury because it's a few percent slower than Ti. I also made a point of not drawing any serious conclusions about Fury yet because 1. A lot of the review sights differ on their results and conclusions. Test results are not consistent across the board. There are talks of incorrect drivers in use. 2 HBM is such s new tech we are unsure on really what to expect. So im gonna give it a few months before draw a conclusion. But people don't think like me and we have literally an entire thread that is on a hate train against AMD and it makes zero sense to me. It's a sad time to be a member of OCN and the enthusiast community right now.


It landed right where i expected it to ever since we learned the price tbh.

no way was AMD going to bring out a card that's faster than a Titan X for $350 less.....that said, it's still impressive and I'm looking forward to seeing what people can do with them









I'll be waiting for Arctic Islands i think


----------



## russik

reserve


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> You do not have a reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go yell at Gigabyte.


yeah, I was pretty sure it was a Gigabyte thing... but still I do remember the same conversation being made about my card and people expecting it to be unlocked.... but I'm sure that AMD would want and even demand that the voltage controls be unlocked on the Fury x as it is their flagship card now and was boasting about its overclockability.

BTW, as for all the "its not as good as a titan" crap... I say that in some ways its better, and others its not... tie in my mind. Well done AMD







you've managed to get a card good enough to start a hate thread... lol Now we need to test a system with a PD chip paired with fury.... oh.. AMD if you are listening... I'll do the testing







I just need a Fury X please


----------



## RJ-Savage

This was a good idea, How Stable you think it is now? haha


----------



## Johan45

@KyadCK I do read a lot in my time and I'm very curious as to how HBM will work out. AMD is the guinea pig so this is where it starts. It has great possibilites but is it going to take another manufacturer to really get the potential out of it?
Now the modding part, referring AB to modding, that seemed a bit low. I highly doubt a standard release of AB is going to let someone leverage 400 amps out of that card. That's just too dangerous On the high end Lightning and matrix versions yes but you won't get an RMA when you pooch your card either.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> You do not have a reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go yell at Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I was pretty sure it was a Gigabyte thing... but still I do remember the same conversation being made about my card and people expecting it to be unlocked.... but I'm sure that AMD would want and even demand that the voltage controls be unlocked on the Fury x as it is their flagship card now and was boasting about its overclockability.
> 
> BTW, as for all the "its not as good as a titan" crap... I say that in some ways its better, and others its not... tie in my mind. Well done AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've managed to get a card good enough to start a hate thread... lol Now we need to test a system with a PD chip paired with fury.... oh.. AMD if you are listening... I'll do the testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a Fury X please
Click to expand...

All Reference design AMD cards have voltage unlocked afaik, it's just a matter of the software being updated first to support it.

I had a Giga 7970 Wf3 and a R9 280x WF3, both are voltage locked, that's because Gigabyte chose to lock it out.

my Ref 290x, both 290's, 295x2 and my DD 290x are all voltage unlocked but with my referance card i had to wait for Afterburner to be updated, only Ref 290x to have voltage control at launch was Asus and that required GPU Tweak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @KyadCK I do read a lot in my time and I'm very curious as to how HBM will work out. AMD is the guinea pig so this is where it starts. It has great possibilites but is it going to take another manufacturer to really get the potential out of it?
> Now the modding part, referring AB to modding, that seemed a bit low. I highly doubt a standard release of AB is going to let someone leverage 400 amps out of that card. That's just too dangerous On the high end Lightning and matrix versions yes but you won't get an RMA when you pooch your card either.


Correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't the amps depend mainly on what the input voltage is?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> You do not have a reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go yell at Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I was pretty sure it was a Gigabyte thing... but still I do remember the same conversation being made about my card and people expecting it to be unlocked.... but I'm sure that AMD would want and even demand that the voltage controls be unlocked on the Fury x as it is their flagship card now and was boasting about its overclockability.
> 
> BTW, as for all the "its not as good as a titan" crap... I say that in some ways its better, and others its not... tie in my mind. Well done AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've managed to get a card good enough to start a hate thread... lol Now we need to test a system with a PD chip paired with fury.... oh.. AMD if you are listening... I'll do the testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a Fury X please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Reference design AMD cards have voltage unlocked afaik, it's just a matter of the software being updated first to support it.
> 
> I had a Giga 7970 Wf3 and a R9 280x WF3, both are voltage locked, that's because Gigabyte chose to lock it out.
> 
> my Ref 290x, both 290's, 295x2 and my DD 290x are all voltage unlocked but with my referance card i had to wait for Afterburner to be updated, only Ref 290x to have voltage control at launch was Asus and that required GPU Tweak.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @KyadCK I do read a lot in my time and I'm very curious as to how HBM will work out. AMD is the guinea pig so this is where it starts. It has great possibilites but is it going to take another manufacturer to really get the potential out of it?
> Now the modding part, referring AB to modding, that seemed a bit low. I highly doubt a standard release of AB is going to let someone leverage 400 amps out of that card. That's just too dangerous On the high end Lightning and matrix versions yes but you won't get an RMA when you pooch your card either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't the amps depend mainly on what the input voltage is?
Click to expand...

OK I have to say I haven't had a lot of AMD cards, thir driver put me over the deep end. But if the voltage is unlocked, does that mean you can go up to 1.8v?
Current is the important part. It determines how much power you can deliver to the gpu/cpu. This is why you'll see lesser motherboard struggle and overheat when dealing with an FX.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 
> 
> This was a good idea, How Stable you think it is now? haha


well that's an interesting setup, might not get the best results but could work.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK I have to say I haven't had a lot of AMD cards, thir driver put me over the deep end. But if the voltage is unlocked, does that mean you can go up to 1.8v?
> Current is the important part. It determines how much power you can deliver to the gpu/cpu. This is why you'll see lesser motherboard struggle and overheat when dealing with an FX.


It's Molten hell on a Board cpu/gpu regardless haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> well that's an interesting setup, might not get the best results but could work.


i'm in at 5, 1.525v mostly 40-52c load....should be running at 4.9 though probably xD
some entertainment for sure haha


----------



## mus1mus

Power makes heat. And is a product of Amps and Voltage.

But in our use, we are mainly limited to low voltages. And that's where amps count more.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> You do not have a reference card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go yell at Gigabyte.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I was pretty sure it was a Gigabyte thing... but still I do remember the same conversation being made about my card and people expecting it to be unlocked.... but I'm sure that AMD would want and even demand that the voltage controls be unlocked on the Fury x as it is their flagship card now and was boasting about its overclockability.
> 
> BTW, as for all the "its not as good as a titan" crap... I say that in some ways its better, and others its not... tie in my mind. Well done AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've managed to get a card good enough to start a hate thread... lol Now we need to test a system with a PD chip paired with fury.... oh.. AMD if you are listening... I'll do the testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a Fury X please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Reference design AMD cards have voltage unlocked afaik, it's just a matter of the software being updated first to support it.
> 
> I had a Giga 7970 Wf3 and a R9 280x WF3, both are voltage locked, that's because Gigabyte chose to lock it out.
> 
> my Ref 290x, both 290's, 295x2 and my DD 290x are all voltage unlocked but with my referance card i had to wait for Afterburner to be updated, only Ref 290x to have voltage control at launch was Asus and that required GPU Tweak.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @KyadCK I do read a lot in my time and I'm very curious as to how HBM will work out. AMD is the guinea pig so this is where it starts. It has great possibilites but is it going to take another manufacturer to really get the potential out of it?
> Now the modding part, referring AB to modding, that seemed a bit low. I highly doubt a standard release of AB is going to let someone leverage 400 amps out of that card. That's just too dangerous On the high end Lightning and matrix versions yes but you won't get an RMA when you pooch your card either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't the amps depend mainly on what the input voltage is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK I have to say I haven't had a lot of AMD cards, thir driver put me over the deep end. But if the voltage is unlocked, does that mean you can go up to 1.8v?
> Current is the important part. It determines how much power you can deliver to the gpu/cpu. This is why you'll see lesser motherboard struggle and overheat when dealing with an FX.
Click to expand...

i don't actually know what limit Fury X will have when it comes to voltage, just out of the box voltage on Afterburner is +100mV for most AMD cards (excluding Lightnings), Sapphire Trixx allowed +200mV on my 295x2 before i flashed the Sapphire Bios to it and now i can go up to +300mV with it.

never actually paid attention to the voltage though but i think at +300mV it was around 1.35v or so?
that said you can add a command line to Afterburner to basically add as much as you want, only issue is it's locked there until you shut down ;p


----------



## mus1mus

1.4 for hawaii on trixxx using PT Bioses.

If they'll allow that, yummy combo I believe!


----------



## Johan45

The command line only works if the power chip is supported by AB. Usually works with reference designs but not all cards use the same chips. Many of those type of soft mods don't work on say an ASUS DCII card because of that but those cards have better power delivery you just have to figure out how to tap it. Those runs I posted a while back of the 290x were 1.56v under load 1.6v idle with chilled water.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The command line only works if the power chip is supported by AB. Usually works with reference designs but not all cards use the same chips. Many of those type of soft mods don't work on say an ASUS DCII card because of that but those cards have better power delivery you just have to figure out how to tap it. Those runs I posted a while back of the 290x were 1.56v under load 1.6v idle with chilled water.


Well then I've no idea, guess we gotta wait and see?


----------



## Robin Nio

Got a Cooler master evo 212 at the moment and get my 8320 to 4.5 ghz at 1.875v, if I upgrade to a Corsair H60 Hydro will I see any increase in stability on higher oc ect or will it just be more quiet?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Got a Cooler master evo 212 at the moment and get my 8320 to 4.5 ghz at 1.875v, if I upgrade to a Corsair H60 Hydro will I see any increase in stability on higher oc ect or will it just be more quiet?


Please tell me your finger slipped when you were typing out the voltage....


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, I was pretty sure it was a Gigabyte thing... but still I do remember the same conversation being made about my card and people expecting it to be unlocked.... but I'm sure that AMD would want and even demand that the voltage controls be unlocked on the Fury x as it is their flagship card now and was boasting about its overclockability.
> 
> BTW, as for all the "its not as good as a titan" crap... I say that in some ways its better, and others its not... tie in my mind. Well done AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've managed to get a card good enough to start a hate thread... lol Now we need to test a system with a PD chip paired with fury.... oh.. AMD if you are listening... I'll do the testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a Fury X please


Gotta give you props for trying!


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Please tell me your finger slipped when you were typing out the voltage....


skip the H60 go to h80/h100


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> skip the H60 go to h80/h100


or skip corsair altogether....


----------



## russik

+1 go nh-d15
you can use it forever but these All in one water cooler pumps die.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> +1 go nh-d15
> you can use it forever but these All in one water cooler pumps die.


I have an Asetek AMD FX AIO that's been going daily for about 5 years now......


----------



## russik

I bet your pump makes weird loud noise now?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> I bet your pump makes weird loud noise now?


Nope, fans are still the loudest things on it, i don't doubt an air cooler would last longer but a blanket statement like that just isn't true.

I've always preferred AIO's over air cooling for simplicity's sake, easier to manage, better cooling for the most part and they look tidier.


----------



## russik

Its true because very many people have problems with these pumps they become loud and die fast. You are just very lucky person.
and nh-d15 is better than op h60 or h80


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, fans are still the loudest things on it, i don't doubt an air cooler would last longer but a blanket statement like that just isn't true.
> 
> I've always preferred AIO's over air cooling for simplicity's sake, easier to manage, better cooling for the most part and they look tidier.


I've had an H80 in my wifes rig for years now... no issues... think its 5 years old.. it was one of the original H80, not the i version btw... its keeping her old phenom quadcore 9600 cool lol.. its highly overclocked to.... now read carefully... 2.5ghz!!!! wow!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Its true because very many people have problems with these pumps they become loud and die fast. You are just very lucky person.
> and nh-d15 is better than op h60 or h80


Well yeah, it's also more expensive than the H60 or H80i, fair comparison would be the H100i which costs the same as the NH-D15, hell the H100i GTX is only $10 more atm.

but if he wanted an air cooler then I'd go for the Cryorig R1 Ultimate, looks better than the Noctua imo and performs about the same


----------



## russik

nh-d15 is better than h100i also


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Please tell me your finger slipped when you were typing out the voltage....


It did, suppose to say 1.485.


----------



## russik

Seems too much for 4.5ghz. Here 1.32v 4.5ghz. Try lower voltages.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Its true because very many people have problems with these pumps they become loud and die fast. You are just very lucky person.
> and nh-d15 is better than op h60 or h80
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah, it's also more expensive than the H60 or H80i, fair comparison would be the H100i which costs the same as the NH-D15, hell the H100i GTX is only $10 more atm.
> 
> but if he wanted an air cooler then I'd go for the Cryorig R1 Ultimate, looks better than the Noctua imo and performs about the same
Click to expand...

I just don't like all that weight hanging off of my motherboard when using a large air cooler.

H-60 has been cooling my 2600k since it was new, has a crap ton of hours on it and still cools that rig very well. I think own or have placed into service 10 or more CLC's in the last 4 years +, of those 1 ( h-60 ) failed rather spectacularly when nearing it's 3rd birthday. Other than that no weird noises and good cooling ( remarkably good in the case of the H-100 on the GD-80 rig).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Its true because very many people have problems with these pumps they become loud and die fast. You are just very lucky person.
> and nh-d15 is better than op h60 or h80
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah, it's also more expensive than the H60 or H80i, fair comparison would be the H100i which costs the same as the NH-D15, hell the H100i GTX is only $10 more atm.
> 
> but if he wanted an air cooler then I'd go for the Cryorig R1 Ultimate, looks better than the Noctua imo and performs about the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't like all that weight hanging off of my motherboard when using a large air cooler.
> 
> H-60 has been cooling my 2600k since it was new, has a crap ton of hours on it and still cools that rig very well. I think own or have placed into service 10 or more CLC's in the last 4 years +, of those 1 ( h-60 ) failed rather spectacularly when nearing it's 3rd birthday. Other than that no weird noises and good cooling ( remarkably good in the case of the H-100 on the GD-80 rig).
Click to expand...

yeah, the weight thing always bugged me but the backplates for them now spread the weight out alright i guess, I'm personally going to stick to AIO's but i wouldn't mind playing around with a big tower air cooler after this 212X surpised me


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Hope everyone is doing well!!

Not been by much lately...

Been working on getting this going:

*[Official] AMD R9 390/390X Owners Club*


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russik*
> 
> Seems too much for 4.5ghz. Here 1.32v 4.5ghz. Try lower voltages.


everyone's chip.is.different some are very power hungry...law of averages states my 2 year newer 8320e should out clock/lower volt my 8320...and it does until 4.5. Then the voltage jump for each step is quite a bit higher.....he could probably stand to lose a little voltage but maybe not .1v...also llc etc might be different this is why screenshots are asked for so all the settings are known...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> Not been by much lately...
> 
> Been working on getting this going:
> 
> *[Official] AMD R9 390/390X Owners Club*


nice club! had a good read... I didn't read it all... are fury owners welcome... I saw some fury bashing in the OP lol... I want the fury x tbh... mostly because two of the popular games I play will not use xfire and I don't think even a 390x will hold up to eyefinity and max graphics settings on one card... not sure even if the fury will... but I am trying to get away from xfire anyway. quick question... what is your firestrike ultra graphics score? not interested in composite or physics just the graphics alone... wanting to compare it to mine lol.


----------



## miklkit

To each his own. I'm an airhead and water will never get inside this case. This cooler will be 2 years old in August and the fans are running better than when new. Weight has not been an issue either. Besides I kinda like the jet engine look.



Methinks 4.5 ghz usually happens around 1.4 v.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> nice club! had a good read... I didn't read it all... are fury owners welcome... I saw some fury bashing in the OP lol... I want the fury x tbh... mostly because two of the popular games I play will not use xfire and I don't think even a 390x will hold up to eyefinity and max graphics settings on one card... not sure even if the fury will... but I am trying to get away from xfire anyway. quick question... what is your firestrike ultra graphics score? not interested in composite or physics just the graphics alone... wanting to compare it to mine lol.


Haven't ran ultra yet, but I will give it a go this weekend.

My standard score was 12,500 stock (gaming mode 1040/1500 clocks)

The OC score for 1180/1600 was 13,800


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Haven't ran ultra yet, but I will give it a go this weekend.
> 
> My standard score was 12,500 stock (gaming mode 1040/1500 clocks)
> 
> The OC score for 1180/1600 was 13,800


This is mine on the twins : ) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7376026? They are overclocked pretty high there, but not at max usable... max is around 1200mhz... I want a single card that can do that or beat that... I don't really like running crossfire... That's why I'm aiming at getting the fury... that and I've gotten pretty good at bios modding lately... at least on these cards... they were 7950's lol... and stock clocked at 900 base


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> This is mine on the twins : ) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7376026? They are overclocked pretty high there, but not at max usable... max is around 1200mhz... I want a single card that can do that or beat that... I don't really like running crossfire... That's why I'm aiming at getting the fury... that and I've gotten pretty good at bios modding lately... at least on these cards... they were 7950's lol... and stock clocked at 900 base


This was my twin 290 trixxies at stock clocks....
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707330

The graphics went up to around 24,000 when overclocked to 1150/1600

I just sold off the 290's so I could get a better color scheme, and more VRAM
390 just happened to drop at a decent price, so went this route.

Adding second card in a few weeks. I personally like crossfire a lot...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> This was my twin 290 trixxies at stock clocks....
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707330
> 
> The graphics went up to around 24,000 when overclocked to 1150/1600
> 
> I just sold off the 290's so I could get a better color scheme, and more VRAM
> 390 just happened to drop at a decent price, so went this route.
> 
> Adding second card in a few weeks. I personally like crossfire a lot...


That's one sweet score for sure! I only hate crossfire because not all my games will use it... some use it but it goes horribly wrong with stuttering in some others have weird shapes and artifacts that appears (spintires is horrible in crossfire) So I am head strong about getting away from crossfire once again... now, most games do quite well with crossfire... Dirt series, The Crew, and a few others I have are great... but... two games I like a lot won't even try to use it.... and in both of them I have to either game at lower res or turn down graphics a bit... I like my eyefinity and I like my eye candy... so if I can get a fury to run = or better than my twins I'll be one happy fellow... I'll be selling my cards off to anyone who wants them... they are good cards... but I have too high of standards I guess lol.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> This is mine on the twins : ) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7376026? They are overclocked pretty high there, but not at max usable... max is around 1200mhz... I want a single card that can do that or beat that... I don't really like running crossfire... That's why I'm aiming at getting the fury... that and I've gotten pretty good at bios modding lately... at least on these cards... they were 7950's lol... and stock clocked at 900 base


I might need to ask you for some help later when I try modding the BIOS on my 7950. It's a solid card as is but I want to see how far I can push it now that it's my backup card and not my daily driver.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I just don't like all that weight hanging off of my motherboard when using a large air cooler.
> 
> H-60 has been cooling my 2600k since it was new, has a crap ton of hours on it and still cools that rig very well. I think own or have placed into service 10 or more CLC's in the last 4 years +, of those 1 ( h-60 ) failed rather spectacularly when nearing it's 3rd birthday. Other than that no weird noises and good cooling ( remarkably good in the case of the H-100 on the GD-80 rig).


H60 Push Pull is the way to go though....


----------



## Mega Man

There is no way an aio will ever be in my pc full water onry unless I succeed in making my tstat then air is ok


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> I might need to ask you for some help later when I try modding the BIOS on my 7950. It's a solid card as is but I want to see how far I can push it now that it's my backup card and not my daily driver.


will be glad to help, it turned out to be easier than I thought... only had to use the emergency backup bios on the switch twice lol.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is ibt not ibt avx fyi


Hey mega where can i find IBT with the AVX instruction set? I google and google and nothing terms up that confirms it. Is it IBT V2.54?


----------



## zila

Look on the first page of this thread under "Additional Software". Should be a link there.


----------



## Mega Man

yep check the op


----------



## Blackops_2

Ty


----------



## mus1mus

@Mega Man

Hey man. I'm beginning to miss my FX!

These multi-core Intels are low grit sandpapers compared to FX's buttery smooth polished feel inside Windows!

I have a feeling 8c/16t ones are same sluggish pigs.


----------



## Blackops_2

I can get IBT AVX to pass, P95 not 10 min







though i don't honestly remember running p95 to check for stability for 4.5ghz. I just ran IBT after i got on water and went about using it daily. hasn't crashed once.


----------



## jacqlittle

What settings do you use in IBT AVX? Try with 20 passes at Very High. If it can't pass even 10 minutes of P95 I doubt that in IBT AVX it were stable...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Hey man. I'm beginning to miss my FX!
> 
> These multi-core Intels are low grit sandpapers compared to FX's buttery smooth polished feel inside Windows!
> 
> I have a feeling 8c/16t ones are same sluggish pigs.


How does gaming on them feel when it comes to like for like GPU's in your opinion?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Hey man. I'm beginning to miss my FX!
> 
> These multi-core Intels are low grit sandpapers compared to FX's buttery smooth polished feel inside Windows!
> 
> I have a feeling 8c/16t ones are same sluggish pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> How does gaming on them feel when it comes to like for like GPU's in your opinion?
Click to expand...

I haven't game with it yet. Still tuning the thing.

It will all boil down to how a game is coded and favors which CPU for sure.

On FS For Example:
Our FX gets poorly utilized on the Combined test:

AMD FX + Any GPU
Up to 50% CPU utilization / up to 50% GPU Utilization.

Intel CPU + Any GPU
Up to 50% CPU Utilization / ~100% GPU Utilization.

And the Intel folks will say, we are bottlenecked by the CPU!









I say *any* as I have tested this on the following:

GTX 650TI Boost
GTX 780
GTX 980TI
GTX 620
AMD R9 290

Same story all the time.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't game with it yet. Still tuning the thing.
> 
> It will all boil down to how a game is coded and favors which CPU for sure.
> 
> On FS For Example:
> Our FX gets poorly utilized on the Combined test:
> 
> AMD FX + Any GPU
> Up to 50% CPU utilization / up to 50% GPU Utilization.
> 
> Intel CPU + Any GPU
> Up to 50% CPU Utilization / ~100% GPU Utilization.
> 
> And the Intel folks will say, we are bottlenecked by the CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say *any* as I have tested this on the following:
> 
> GTX 650TI Boost
> GTX 780
> GTX 980TI
> GTX 620
> AMD R9 290
> 
> Same story all the time.


I noticed that too... 3dmark11 actually gives fx a better chance against intel, I'd like to see your 3dmark 11 scores if you have any yet to compare to mine.


----------



## mus1mus

Didnt have a chance to.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Didnt have a chance to.


oh well no biggie.. I'm pretty much set on getting a fury x atm.. .its the only single card that compares to the graphics scores I'm getting with the twins and I want away from crossfire.... I'll get some money back from selling my old cards on ebay but I know i won't get even trade, but to get away from crossfire it'll be worth it... that way I don't have to go about creating custom profiles in ccc just to play bioshock, TDU2, SpinTires, ETS2, WarThunder, and a few others that crossfire just doesn't like or refuses to work with

here is what I'm looking at:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5223480/fs/5119132/fs/5119434


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> oh well no biggie.. I'm pretty much set on getting a fury x atm.. .its the only single card that compares to the graphics scores I'm getting with the twins and I want away from crossfire.... I'll get some money back from selling my old cards on ebay but I know i won't get even trade, but to get away from crossfire it'll be worth it... that way I don't have to go about creating custom profiles in ccc just to play bioshock, TDU2, SpinTires, ETS2, WarThunder, and a few others that crossfire just doesn't like or refuses to work with
> 
> *here is what I'm looking at:*
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5223480/fs/5119132/fs/5119434


Here's where I'm at atm. Waiting for a platform competition.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1843/1033/20699?minScore=18400&cpuName=Intel Core i7-5930K&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's where I'm at atm. Waiting for a platform competition.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1843/1033/20699?minScore=18400&cpuName=Intel Core i7-5930K&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti


nice scores


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> nice scores


Thanks mate.

I think that's as high as I can go on the GPU. But considering how close it is to an SLI rig, I guess I'll be happy.









I can still push the CPU too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> Hey man. I'm beginning to miss my FX!
> 
> These multi-core Intels are low grit sandpapers compared to FX's buttery smooth polished feel inside Windows!
> 
> I have a feeling 8c/16t ones are same sluggish pigs.


dont worry it will slowly drive you nuts.....

it is me. when you heavy multi task it actually gets worse one of the big reasons i have not upgraded, it really isnt a step up imo


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont worry it will slowly drive you nuts.....
> 
> it is me. when you heavy multi task it actually gets worse one of the big reasons i have not upgraded, it really isnt a step up imo


The 8C/16T might be a step-up. Unfortunately, that's not what I have. Luck skipped my day.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> What settings do you use in IBT AVX? Try with 20 passes at Very High. If it can't pass even 10 minutes of P95 I doubt that in IBT AVX it were stable...


Will do. I worry that I can't contain the heat with IBT. Hit 59C yesterday after 10rds. P95 was at a solid 48. This all on 1.45vcorr with ultra high LLC.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Will do. I worry that I can't contain the heat with IBT. Hit 59C yesterday after 10rds. P95 was at a solid 48. This all on 1.45vcorr with ultra high LLC.


you can go up towards 70 assuming socket tempsc aren't horrid


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you can go up towards 70 assuming socket tempsc aren't horrid


I thought 62C was core limit that you didn't want to pass? I mean i've been past it, hell i've been to 80C just once but since i haven't pushed that hard. Need to take out the sp120s and the 24FPI swiftech 360mm rad, replace with a 360XT and some high static pressure fans, all push pull. But that's time and money lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I thought 62C was core limit that you didn't want to pass? I mean i've been past it, hell i've been to 80C just once but since i haven't pushed that hard. Need to take out the sp120s and the 24FPI swiftech 360mm rad, replace with a 360XT and some high static pressure fans, all push pull. But that's time and money lol.


You mean an EK XT360?

That Swiftech might still be the better rad.

Just tone down those SP120 if noise is an issue.

Or pick an 8370 1429, 1432, 1433.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Guys, I'm kinda tempted to go X99 if we don't hear anything about a release date before Xmas









Will be keeping my Vishera rigs (they are too much fun to sell) but it feels like Zen is taking way too long now


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Guys, I'm kinda tempted to go X99 if we don't hear anything about a release date before Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be keeping my Vishera rigs (they are too much fun to sell) but it feels like Zen is taking way too long now


I'll probably be stuck on vishera for some time... mostly due to the cost of a full scale upgrade... but whatever... its not like my cpu stinks or something


----------



## Chris635

I'm staying on mine for at least another year.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Guys, I'm kinda tempted to go X99 if we don't hear anything about a release date before Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be keeping my Vishera rigs (they are too much fun to sell) but it feels like Zen is taking way too long now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably be stuck on vishera for some time... mostly due to the cost of a full scale upgrade... but whatever... its not like my cpu stinks or something
Click to expand...

Not saying the CPU stinks, I just want a bit more processing power for benching and i find Z97 a bit pointless when i can go X99 for just a little more (prices here are a bit out of whack with the rest of the world).


----------



## miklkit

MSI has been bringing out new boards all year, which had me hoping they would update the GD80. Instead they have stopped making it. Now I'm an orphan and have no reason to recommend MSI at all.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You mean an EK XT360?
> 
> That Swiftech might still be the better rad.
> 
> Just tone down those SP120 if noise is an issue.
> 
> Or pick an 8370 1429, 1432, 1433.


Yes XT360. The swiftech is the 24FPI quiet edition..it's inadequate for trying to cool the 8320 and a 780 IMO. I wasn't complaining about noise i was saying i need more rad space and more static pressure.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'll probably be stuck on vishera for some time... mostly due to the cost of a full scale upgrade... but whatever... its not like my cpu stinks or something


You can go for a 5820k that will cost you a little more over a Z97. Practically more attractive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not saying the CPU stinks, I just want a bit more processing power for benching and i find Z97 a bit pointless when i can go X99 for just a little more (prices here are a bit out of whack with the rest of the world).


Say what?

The rest of the world say DDR4 is expensive. But they cost roughly the same here. CPUs and MOBOs are another story.

On your area though, a cheap US$ will give you more purchasing power.

For the fun part, it's close to an FX tuning wise.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can go for a 5820k that will cost you a little more over a Z97. Practically more attractive.
> Say what?
> 
> The rest of the world say DDR4 is expensive. But they cost roughly the same here. CPUs and MOBOs are another story.
> 
> On your area though, a cheap US$ will give you more purchasing power.
> 
> For the fun part, it's close to an FX tuning wise.


sorry won't be going intel lol... call me a fanboy. but as long as intel has competition I'll buy from them... I'd put a sign up around intel that says "don't feed the monster" lol... nah really I have thought about going intel once or twice, but just can't bring myself to pull away from AMD its been like this... " I can save my cpu and upgrade my board" Then "I can save my board and upgrade my cpu" and so on and so on over the years... guess its silly really...

one thing... where on earth did you find that avatar? its hypnoticly awesome.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

@ new builds
Hello Official FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club, my name is g0tsl33p and I am addicted to building computers from my dreams. I speak before spoken to, and looking at the numbers new products advertise, piecing them together in my head, is what I build even when there is little option for my purchase. Meaning it probably wont happen, and I will become distracted further.
I like my system, and I always want a new one I think. I also very much dislike advertisements speed and how clunky they cause system performance. I want the best of the best, and I die like the rest, I am an addict. Just going to leave this here, happy Saturday.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'll probably be stuck on vishera for some time... mostly due to the cost of a full scale upgrade... but whatever... its not like my cpu stinks or something
> 
> 
> 
> You can go for a 5820k that will cost you a little more over a Z97. Practically more attractive.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not saying the CPU stinks, I just want a bit more processing power for benching and i find Z97 a bit pointless when i can go X99 for just a little more (prices here are a bit out of whack with the rest of the world).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what?
> 
> The rest of the world say DDR4 is expensive. But they cost roughly the same here. CPUs and MOBOs are another story.
> 
> On your area though, a cheap US$ will give you more purchasing power.
> 
> For the fun part, it's close to an FX tuning wise.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm thinking honestly, Cost wise DDR4 is a bit more over DDR3 here atm, 5820k is a whole $40 more than a 4790k, Motherboard is really the only thing that costs a good amount more and i'm ok with that.

like i said I'm still gonna wait it out and see if we hear anymore about Zen, if not then I'll grab X99.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> @ new builds
> Hello Official FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club, my name is g0tsl33p and I am addicted to building computers from my dreams. I speak before spoken to, and looking at the numbers new products advertise, piecing them together in my head, is what I build even when there is little option for my purchase. Meaning it probably wont happen, and I will become distracted further.
> I like my system, and I always want a new one I think. I also very much dislike advertisements speed and how clunky they cause system performance. I want the best of the best, and I die like the rest, I am an addict. Just going to leave this here, happy Saturday.


I have ADHDD Attention Deficit Hyperactive Destructive Disorder ... phew long typing that... now what were you saying







happy saturday to you too


----------



## Blackops_2

Three rounds very high IBT AVX got an error message. Temps were fine though 49C. It's not to hot today 77F outside i have it on 70F up here. Might push some more volts.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking honestly, Cost wise DDR4 is a bit more over DDR3 here atm, 5820k is a whole $40 more than a 4790k, Motherboard is really the only thing that costs a good amount more and i'm ok with that.
> 
> like i said I'm still gonna wait it out and see if we hear anymore about Zen, if not then I'll grab X99.


Yep. Zen packs a lot of promise. It will be wise to wait a bit since these FX will benefit from DirectX12 if Intel won't do some dirty tricks on the codes to cripple AMD.

Plus, production matured for the Haswell-E that newer chips clock more efficient. That will also be a good thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have ADHDD Attention Deficit Hyperactive Destructive Disorder ... phew long typing that... now what were you saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy saturday to you too


Bilko and I were ahead. Happy Sunday everyone.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Three rounds very high IBT AVX got an error message. Temps were fine though 49C. It's not to hot today 77F outside i have it on 70F up here. Might push some more volts.


What clocks?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking honestly, Cost wise DDR4 is a bit more over DDR3 here atm, 5820k is a whole $40 more than a 4790k, Motherboard is really the only thing that costs a good amount more and i'm ok with that.
> 
> like i said I'm still gonna wait it out and see if we hear anymore about Zen, if not then I'll grab X99.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Zen packs a lot of promise. It will be wise to wait a bit since these FX will benefit from DirectX12 if Intel won't do some dirty tricks on the codes to cripple AMD.
> 
> Plus, production matured for the Haswell-E that newer chips clock more efficient. That will also be a good thing.
Click to expand...

Already got plans to go to Win 10 in launch week and my FX rig ain't going anywhere









and Zen is something i'm very much looking forward to but i'm also looking at getting a bit more in HWBot and while FX chips do have some strengths over there it's mainly an Intel game atm.
Besides, I'll be grabbing Zen right or wrong this was just a thought in case it takes longer than i want to wait


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What clocks?


4.7ghz, bumped Vcore to 1.48v. Passed seem she was voltage hungry.

70F ambient maximum temp 51.9C

10rds of IBT AVX very high passed, will work up to 15-20rds and then prime by the night.


----------



## jacqlittle

Are you sure your processor is not throttling?

My FX-8320E @4.3GHz gives me about 84-87 GFlops in IBT AVX Very High, and it's strange that your processor @4.7GHz gives you only 73-75GFlops, In HWiNFO64 look that processor frequency don't oscilate.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Are you sure your processor is not throttling?
> 
> My FX-8320E @4.3GHz gives me about 84-87 GFlops in IBT AVX Very High, and it's strange that your processor @4.7GHz gives you only 73-75GFlops, In HWiNFO64 look that processor frequency don't oscilate.


Gflops mean nothing in IBT, only pay attention to the results.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Are you sure your processor is not throttling?
> 
> My FX-8320E @4.3GHz gives me about 84-87 GFlops in IBT AVX Very High, and it's strange that your processor @4.7GHz gives you only 73-75GFlops, In HWiNFO64 look that processor frequency don't oscilate.
> 
> 
> 
> Gflops mean nothing in IBT, only pay attention to the results.
Click to expand...

I would still be worried about that. Stock 8350 @ 4 scores 75. I get 98 at 4.8 so I am thinking he is not completely stable.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Gflops mean nothing in IBT, only pay attention to the results.


consistency or lack thereof normally let's me know it's gonna fail


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Are you sure your processor is not throttling?
> 
> My FX-8320E @4.3GHz gives me about 84-87 GFlops in IBT AVX Very High, and it's strange that your processor @4.7GHz gives you only 73-75GFlops, In HWiNFO64 look that processor frequency don't oscilate.
> 
> 
> 
> Gflops mean nothing in IBT, only pay attention to the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would still be worried about that. Stock 8350 @ 4 scores 75. I get 98 at 4.8 so I am thinking he is not completely stable.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Gflops mean nothing in IBT, only pay attention to the results.
> 
> 
> 
> consistency or lack thereof normally let's me know it's gonna fail
Click to expand...

I think Bilko meant within the context of relative performance.

I've gotten over 100 gflops running my Vishera while locked at 1400mhz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 100 Runs at Very High for 5.2GHz Profile!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think Bilko meant within the context of relative performance.
> 
> I've gotten over 100 gflops running my Vishera while locked at 1400mhz


Not that it meant a lot.









All I know is GFLOPs depend on background apps sometimes.


----------



## Blackops_2

I was throttling at 1.45vcore. I didn't notice any at 1.48. I've never paid any attention to the output. I can run cinebench if yall want. Could pump more volts and see what results I get.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I was throttling at 1.45vcore. I didn't notice any at 1.48. I've never paid any attention to the output. I can run cinebench if yall want. Could pump more volts and see what results I get.


Naah!

Just raise the clocks. We'll be happy. You have some headroom in there.

Push that baby up.


----------



## Blackops_2

4.8-4.9 will likely be the ceiling without lapping or more rad space. I tried to make a jump from 4.5-5.0 with 1.5+ vcore and couldn't contain it. Though it wasn't as cool as it was today either. Likely will warm back up tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 4.8-4.9 will likely be the ceiling without lapping or more rad space. I tried to make a jump from 4.5-5.0 with 1.5+ vcore and couldn't contain it. Though it wasn't as cool as it was today either. Likely will warm back up tomorrow.


If you can go past 4.8, things get interesting. More often than not, cooling will be your limit. Then thr board to support it. And the actual limitation of the chip.

4.8 is a good target if you have at least 240mm rad space. If you are getting hotter temps, check your air flow. A good waterblock also helps.

Have fun.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you can go past 4.8, things get interesting. More often than not, cooling will be your limit. Then thr board to support it. And the actual limitation of the chip.
> 
> 4.8 is a good target if you have at least 240mm rad space. If you are getting hotter temps, check your air flow. A good waterblock also helps.
> 
> Have fun.


4.7+ it's molten hell heat monster


----------



## RJ-Savage

xD


----------



## mus1mus

Are you joining the bencher team?


----------



## Blackops_2

I can agree to that. The loop consist of 120x6 with the 8320 and 780 classified. I let the Classy run stock. Problem is it's setup with sp120s (no push/pull) and the top rad is a MCRx20-QP i got for 40$. So not the thickest as well as only having 24FPI. But i had never really planned to adequately cool to get to 5.0. I started out with one Watercooled rig, then decided i would water cool my backup and everything ended up like it is lol

I don't think i ever realized how much heat Vishera really puts out. I was pretty surprised once you start moving past 1.5, it takes a pretty decent loop to maintain solid temps during stress testing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I can agree to that. The loop consist of 120x6 with the 8320 and 780 classified. I let the Classy run stock. Problem is it's setup with sp120s (no push/pull) and the top rad is a MCRx20-QP i got for 40$. So not the thickest as well as only having 24FPI. But i had never really planned to adequately cool to get to 5.0. I started out with one Watercooled rig, then decided i would water cool my backup and everything ended up like it is lol
> 
> I don't think i ever realized how much heat Vishera really puts out. I was pretty surprised once you start moving past 1.5, it takes a pretty decent loop to maintain solid temps during stress testing.


I dont think so. These Visheras produce real unadulterated temps. And they are easy to cool once you know how they should behave.

My dead 8320 was an example. Hitting 70s at 1.5V. Lapped it, and shaved temps down. Was able to push it further then.

My current 8370, same batch of 1432PGY, does not register a lot of heat. On my 100 runs posted a while ago, temps are at 40s. Granting that was running at an ambient of 17C. But tested it at home where ambient is on the 30s and same thing. 1.5 Vcore settles in at 55C.

My tip, check the air that comes out of the rad. If it is significantly higher than you ambient, then the readings could be true. If not, check the mating surface to the block.

You'd want as little TIM deposit on the center. Of the IHS. That's where the die is. Else, I suggest you go lap that chip. It's not for everyone, I know. But maximizes what you have.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you joining the bencher team?


You know what it's like trying to keep these in check below 60c and not shoot straight up to to 60c+ haha


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I dont think so. These Visheras produce real unadulterated temps. And they are easy to cool once you know how they should behave.
> 
> My dead 8320 was an example. Hitting 70s at 1.5V. Lapped it, and shaved temps down. Was able to push it further then.
> 
> My current 8370, same batch of 1432PGY, does not register a lot of heat. On my 100 runs posted a while ago, temps are at 40s. Granting that was running at an ambient of 17C. But tested it at home where ambient is on the 30s and same thing. 1.5 Vcore settles in at 55C.
> 
> My tip, check the air that comes out of the rad. If it is significantly higher than you ambient, then the readings could be true. If not, check the mating surface to the block.
> 
> You'd want as little TIM deposit on the center. Of the IHS. That's where the die is. Else, I suggest you go lap that chip. It's not for everyone, I know. But maximizes what you have.


yeah this 8320 lapped, see how long it's going to last.


----------



## RJ-Savage

it's summer high ambient's are evil evil for us xD


----------



## hawker-gb

During the summer I stop all oc activity.

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmgjet

Made it to 17K in 3dmark 11. Never thought that was going to happen with a single card on 8350.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9989790

Also now makes me 1st place for 8350 total score lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Made it to 17K in 3dmark 11. Never thought that was going to happen with a single card on 8350.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9989790
> 
> Also now makes me 1st place for 8350 total score lol


damn dude that's nice...my 290s crossfire don't get that...cpu at 4.8 gpus at stock...I get around 15k..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

not quite that good but its on a 280 : ) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9588167

actually it was a bug in the report... should have shown 2x 280's


----------



## Kalistoval

Guys I need to know if I should go with any of these I need to pick some up from my local shops either these
http://www.frys.com/product/7887499?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
or
http://www.microcenter.com/product/444419/16GB_DDR3-2400_(PC3-19200)_CL_11_Desktop_Memory_Kit_(Two_8GB_Memory_Modules)

the corsair can be priced matched with amazon, Im currently running 8 gigs at 2400mhz 10-11-11-30-45-2T 1.65v .


----------



## hurricane28

Hey what happened with the devils canyon/FX CPU thread by Orkinman? Can't find it anymore...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Made it to 17K in 3dmark 11. Never thought that was going to happen with a single card on 8350.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9989790
> 
> Also now makes me 1st place for 8350 total score lol


if only it was a valid one. but I'd like to take a crack at that.









Or you take a crack at this: 


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Guys I need to know if I should go with any of these I need to pick some up from my local shops either these
> http://www.frys.com/product/7887499?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> or
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/444419/16GB_DDR3-2400_(PC3-19200)_CL_11_Desktop_Memory_Kit_(Two_8GB_Memory_Modules)
> 
> the corsair can be priced matched with amazon, Im currently running 8 gigs at 2400mhz 10-11-11-30-45-2T 1.65v .


2400 CL10-11-11 is already pretty nice. Why would you want another kit?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey what happened with the devils canyon/FX CPU thread by Orkinman? Can't find it anymore...


You don't have it bookmarked???? I'm hurt









Here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


----------



## diggiddi

What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
gtx100 corsair aio $111
8370e $120 +tax
h240 swiftech $140+s&h


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You don't have it bookmarked???? I'm hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


Yeah i thought i had it bookmarked and i was getting updates but all of a sudden i didn't get any.. but now i have it again, thnx man









Its because of my friend that just won't stop about Intel and how great they are and how much better than AMD Intel is etc. etc. i told him that he was not getting his information from the right sources so i suggested him to go to overclock.net and look at your thread


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
> gtx100 corsair aio $111
> 8370e $120 +tax
> h240 swiftech $140+s&h


H240. A CLC like a corsair will net you worse temps than the H240 and you need a basic 240mm or better custom loop to try tame 5GHz heat.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> H240. A CLC like a corsair will net you worse temps than the H240 and you need a basic 240mm or better custom loop to try tame 5GHz heat.


Oops I meant h220x which is the 240mm, that would be better than an 8370e?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You don't have it bookmarked???? I'm hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i thought i had it bookmarked and i was getting updates but all of a sudden i didn't get any.. but now i have it again, thnx man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because of my friend that just won't stop about Intel and how great they are and how much better than AMD Intel is etc. etc. i told him that he was not getting his information from the right sources so i suggested him to go to overclock.net and look at your thread
Click to expand...

Nearly impossible to tell the difference in gaming at the settings etc I use.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nearly impossible to tell the difference in gaming at the settings etc I use.


I told him the same thing but its just Intel fanboy ism i guess with him. I told him to read though your thread and some others so he can see it from an different perspective instead of getting his information from biased websites or people that are being payed by Intel.


----------



## Streetdragon

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7443422

i upgraded a bit.... 2X r9 290 Vapor X from sapphire

But the score is low... i dont knoe why...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7443422
> 
> i upgraded a bit.... 2X r9 290 Vapor X from sapphire
> 
> But the score is low... i dont knoe why...


Miss matched ram


----------



## hurricane28

I agree with orkin, you should easily hit 9K.

I have plans on getting 16GB of ram and i figured out that if you populate all 4 dimms it stresses the IMC on the CPU a lot more than if you only use 2 dimms.

Its because it only supports dual channel i guess.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey what happened with the devils canyon/FX CPU thread by Orkinman? Can't find it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have it bookmarked???? I'm hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user
Click to expand...

Ha that made me chuckle, had no idea you were so sensitive, Ha ha


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey what happened with the devils canyon/FX CPU thread by Orkinman? Can't find it anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have it bookmarked???? I'm hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha that made me chuckle, had no idea you were so sensitive, Ha ha
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I'm the most delicate flower in all of the tech garden

lol Actually It takes a fairly secure person to run an FX in this neck of the woods









I wonder how staggeringly huge the dollar amount that people spend fighting insecurities is????? Makeup, push up bra's, plastic surgeries...... i 7's......


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh yes, I'm the most delicate flower in all of the tech garden
> 
> lol Actually It takes a fairly secure person to run an FX in this neck of the woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how staggeringly huge the dollar amount that people spend fighting insecurities is????? Makeup, push up bra's, plastic surgeries...... i 7's......


Ha!! 

I'm sure it's astronomical! .... I 7's lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> if only it was a valid one. but I'd like to take a crack at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you take a crack at this:
> 
> 2400 CL10-11-11 is already pretty nice. Why would you want another kit?


Stupid mortal Kombat keep telling me im out of memory ..... with 8 gbs.


----------



## mus1mus

@cssorkinman

i 7's







me hurt!

But I got this:  click me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Stupid mortal Kombat keep telling me im out of memory ..... with 8 gbs.


Are you sure about that game eating up your RAM?

I'd pick any 32 or 16 GB low CL 1866s for better compatibility.
2 sticks for lesser tension on the IMC.


----------



## Kalistoval

It was my paging file I was only giving 1 gb of paging file, but between the 2 new sets I understand it really come down to Ic's. What set would be better? I need these yesterday. I want the 2400 Mhz because they are higher clocked and cheaper at the freq and I can just down clock them.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> if only it was a valid one. but I'd like to take a crack at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you take a crack at this:
> 
> 2400 CL10-11-11 is already pretty nice. Why would you want another kit?


Should show up as valid in new few days since I had to get the latest hot fix bios which isnt validated yet.
With out that bios chrome would crash as soon as 3dmark opened it up which is a known bug for the previous driver.


----------



## mus1mus

Virtually the same on paper. Pick what suits your taste.

I recently picked up a set of DDR4 to match the RVE. Just color matching choice for me really.


----------



## RJ-Savage

1866mhz is really plenty imo...ocing further to 2000/2133+ etc I seen like no improvement or anything I could tell the difference with really. So really 1600/1866 lowest timings you can get is the way to go/plenty...but if board is willing/support go ahead throw whatever memory in there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 1866mhz is really plenty imo...ocing further to 2000/2133+ etc I seen like no improvement or anything I could tell the difference with really. So really 1600/1866 lowest timings you can get is the way to go/plenty...but if board is willing/support go ahead throw whatever memory in there.


Keep in mind, 2133 at cas 8 has the same bandwidth of 2400 cas 10









(2133 is not hard to get from 1866)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Keep in mind, 2133 at cas 8 has the same bandwidth of 2400 cas 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2133 is not hard to get from 1866)


Speed, Yes. Doubtful about RAW Bandwidth though. Esp with tight timings. Latency will be the bigger advantage.

BTW, the best I've had on my Crucial 1866 C9 is 2080 8-8-9-24. Pretty snappy.


----------



## Vencenzo

Well those ASrock9 rigs I set people up with are still doing pretty well other than having weak raid controllers. Took awhile to figure out that's where the 4-6 month needs to format were coming from. I have to retract a tiny bit of praise I gave them but still pretty good boards all together. Heads up for raid0 users.

The saber/chvz/as9 8320/8350 have all been some of smoothest running pcs I've built for my friends (this is also the first time I sold them oced).

Moved on to intel cpus for now... Still into amd gpus. Not really interested in apus ya know..

/Wave Fears,kyak,gert,red.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Well those ASrock9 rigs I set people up with are still doing pretty well other than having weak raid controllers. Took awhile to figure out that's where the 4-6 month needs to format were coming from. I have to retract a tiny bit of praise I gave them but still pretty good boards all together. Heads up for raid0 users.
> 
> The saber/chvz/as9 8320/8350 have all been some of smoothest running pcs I've built for my friends (this is also the first time I sold them oced).
> 
> Moved on to intel cpus for now... Still into amd gpus. Not really interested in apus ya know..
> 
> /Wave Fears,kyak,gert,red.


Did any of them have high socket temps?


----------



## Liranan

My new CHV board arrived yesterday and I've got Windows up and running again. CPU is at 4.4 with my brand new H220-X.

Unfortunately this 8320 is quite terrible, it requires 1.44V for 4.4 which is extreme but sadly it's a high leak chip so it's the price I must pay though I'm not done yet so I'll be experimenting the coming while with my new cooler.


----------



## Vencenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Did any of them have high socket temps?


Nope, tried stock for awhile as well and OS still corrupted. One uses 2x kingston hyperx and other is samsung 840 ssds in raid0. I think it's fairly common to see corruptions in raid0 on ssds from what I've seen across both amd and intel rigs. I think it's more the saber and chv-z have abnormally good raid controllers.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Speed, Yes. Doubtful about RAW Bandwidth though. Esp with tight timings. Latency will be the bigger advantage.
> 
> BTW, the best I've had on my Crucial 1866 C9 is 2080 8-8-9-24. Pretty snappy.


I got somewhere that the aida scores were almost identical
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Well those ASrock9 rigs I set people up with are still doing pretty well other than having weak raid controllers. Took awhile to figure out that's where the 4-6 month needs to format were coming from. I have to retract a tiny bit of praise I gave them but still pretty good boards all together. Heads up for raid0 users.
> 
> The saber/chvz/as9 8320/8350 have all been some of smoothest running pcs I've built for my friends (this is also the first time I sold them oced).
> 
> Moved on to intel cpus for now... Still into amd gpus. Not really interested in apus ya know..
> 
> /Wave Fears,kyak,gert,red.


the saber for sure,









I really think that it is the best OCer for the money if you go value money, sure there are a few features missing, but it is a solid board around..


----------



## Johan45

Too humid my 3d went down the sink. Just had water everywhere. I did manage to get a couple of decent 2d runs in though/


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Too humid my 3d went down the sink. Just had water everywhere. I did manage to get a couple of decent 2d runs in though/


Damn! Those are some nice numbers!!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> My new CHV board arrived yesterday and I've got Windows up and running again. CPU is at 4.4 with my brand new H220-X.
> 
> Unfortunately this 8320 is quite terrible, it requires 1.44V for 4.4 which is extreme but sadly it's a high leak chip so it's the price I must pay though I'm not done yet so I'll be experimenting the coming while with my new cooler.


Did you turn off turbo


----------



## Mega Man

please play this







Spoiler: as you open this !~ !


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please play this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: as you open this !~ !


Annie looks good in black hair


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please play this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: as you open this !~ !


I didn't know you are in to hardstyle


----------



## Mega Man

i guess no one saw the tx10 order, ill put it in another perspective
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> *TX10 + Pedestal*
> 
> Correct as of March 2012
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First TX10 Shots. Shown with Pedestal, 150mm Cover, and Caster Platform:
> 
> With Kevin (6 feet tall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an M8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Older prototype pics:*
> 
> 4u server case in the pedestal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view of a TX10 and Pedestal vs. TH10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX10 pedestal vs. Extended pedestal for TH10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX10 pedestal side view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX10 Pedestal rear view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For teh lulz - Tx10 + Ped vs M8:


this makes my FIFTH CL case, yes it is an obsession !~
i dont have the pedestal yet, but at the end of summer ( at least ii will try ) i should be buying a min of 3 peds !~ maybe 5 idk yet need to measure where it will go


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please play this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: as you open this !~ !


LOL What in the hell.









This is all i could think about


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

see my above post!!!!


----------



## Blackops_2

I see now lol. Holy behemoth mega man!


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did you turn off turbo


Turbo is off.

While typing my first response my PC locked up so I've had to raise voltage a little more. This chip is demanding a lot of voltage.


----------



## Mega Man

lets see some bios screens


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please play this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: as you open this !~ !


I really feel that this would have been better with mansons cover TBH, or they Eurythmatics just needed to be mashed in smother.. I feel a loss...





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> lets see some bios screens
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Turbo is off.
> 
> While typing my first response my PC locked up so I've had to raise voltage a little more. This chip is demanding a lot of voltage.
Click to expand...

Yes Bios shots would be great, ALL DEE SHOTS>>> mmm let me see your voltages bahahaha


----------



## Liranan

Before I start handing out BIOS screens I decided to set everything to auto in the BIOS and rerun IBT.




HTT is at 2200, NB is at 2600.

Auto sets voltage to 1.4 almost, which is ridiculously high for 3.5 but I left it at that anyway and I just can't pass IBT. Sometimes the first time I run it I pass, then subsequent times I fail.

Is this some oddity with IBT or is my RAM defect?

Here is an AIDA cache/RAM test.



Edit: as you guys can see I'm using AOD to overclock.


----------



## mus1mus

Try running it as Admin, But before that, select the Compatibility option to run it in Windows 7 Mode.

Your CPU-NB should match your HT. It can't be higher AFAIK.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Before I start handing out BIOS screens I decided to set everything to auto in the BIOS and rerun IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTT is at 2200, NB is at 2600.
> 
> Auto sets voltage to 1.4 almost, which is ridiculously high for 3.5 but I left it at that anyway and I just can't pass IBT. Sometimes the first time I run it I pass, then subsequent times I fail.
> 
> Is this some oddity with IBT or is my RAM defect?
> 
> Here is an AIDA cache/RAM test.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: as you guys can see I'm using AOD to overclock.


First I would use the bios for overclocking. Secondly, HTT should be 2600 mhz and CPU/NB should be 2200 mhz (thats what my crosshair v sets it to in auto ), and on top of that your CPU/NB voltage was hitting over 1.5 volts!!! Set your CPU/NB to 2200 mhz and set the voltage for it to somewhere around 1.25 volts. Your getting a ton of heat from this alone. Lets start from there and then move on.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try running it as Admin, But before that, select the Compatibility option to run it in Windows 7 Mode.
> 
> Your CPU-NB should match your HT. It can't be higher AFAIK.


You can run higher htt.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try running it as Admin, But before that, select the Compatibility option to run it in Windows 7 Mode.
> 
> Your CPU-NB should match your HT. It can't be higher AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> You can run higher htt.
Click to expand...

Correct,

NB speed should match or be higher than your RAM speed


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try running it as Admin, But before that, select the Compatibility option to run it in Windows 7 Mode.
> 
> Your CPU-NB should match your HT. It can't be higher AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> You can run higher htt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct,
> 
> NB speed should match or be higher than your RAM speed
Click to expand...

Didn't say you can't run HT higher than NB.


----------



## Liranan

So I'm doing it backwards? I thought NB had to be higher than HTT to increase L3 throughput.

I've started OCing through the BIOS because AOD for some reason can't OC more than 4.3, when I start IBT with the CPU at 4.4 AOD sets the CPU at 2.9.

I've had this CPU for six months now and never realised my mistake. Time to learn how to OC.

HTT 2600 NB 2200:


Auto voltage is 1.25 with the NB at 2200. Temperatures are much, much lower now. But I'm at a wall I think, I'm having trouble stabilising the CPU at 4.5.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> So I'm doing it backwards? I thought NB had to be higher than HTT to increase L3 throughput.
> 
> I've started OCing through the BIOS because AOD for some reason can't OC more than 4.3, when I start IBT with the CPU at 4.4 AOD sets the CPU at 2.9.
> 
> I've had this CPU for six months now and never realised my mistake. Time to learn how to OC.


I am on mobile. Idk but looks like normal it not avx


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am on mobile. Idk but looks like normal it not avx


This is becoming embarrassing









Edit: downloaded the AVX version from the first page and it's the same one I'm running so it seems I am running the AVX version after all.


----------



## Mega Man

on a desktop atm

that isnt normal, that was on auto so it was throttling

apm

looks like the typical win8 failure ( meaning it didnt fail )


----------



## Liranan

Disabled APM after checking the BIOS for what could be wrong with AOD.

Rerunning IBT with a slight bump in voltage.



Already knew this was a demanding chip but this is even worse than when I had my NB and HTT clocks wrong.


----------



## Mega Man

i will say this once,

STOP

you dont know what your doing and you keep going, blaming the chip.

you are wrong

we asked for bios shots

you dont give them

i can see from your screens you dont even know what to start with

you need to stop throwing voltage and blaming the chip. esp when it probably isnt even the chip

i would recommend you read the asus oc guide


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i will say this once,
> 
> STOP
> 
> you dont know what your doing and you keep going, blaming the chip.
> 
> you are wrong
> 
> we asked for bios shots
> 
> you dont give them
> 
> i can see from your screens you dont even know what to start with
> 
> you need to stop throwing voltage and blaming the chip. esp when it probably isnt even the chip
> 
> i would recommend you read the asus oc guide


Didn't provide BIOS screens because my phone doesn't work too well, locks up at random.

You are right to a certain degree about me not knowing what I'm doing because this is my second CHV board. The first one died after almost three years.

Edit: BIOS screens.












Lowered RAM voltage to 1.5 and reran IBT.


Going to lower RAM to 1333 and see if it's a problem with the IMC. The HyperX Blue is rated for 1600 1.65V but lower RAM speeds and tighter timings are just as effective.


----------



## Mega Man

please stop blaming stuff

you dont need a phone, you can use a fat32 formatted usb stick then press f12

some of the failures were due to windows 8 not the cpu, you need to set compatibility to windows 7 and admin iirc

as i said read that thread

first you need to bump cpu/nb v by 0.1 ( ~ 1.25 ) nb v by 0.1 ( 1.2 ) you have some stuff done to the vrms that make alot of heat, i hope you are either on air or have a fan on them / other active cooling


----------



## RJ-Savage

So I actually got P95 kinda Stable......no fails after like 20-30minutes...but socket temp going crazy, shut it down etc....
Don't tell me dang lower/tighter timings/lower speeds are better/the same/whatever I don't believe that... I know what i'm seeing....

go higher on speed dude/whatever timings you can get stable...I swear see some just HUGE improvements in some stuff, kinda surprised about that...everyone says ram speed doesn't matter.....


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please stop blaming stuff
> 
> you dont need a phone, you can use a fat32 formatted usb stick then press f12
> 
> some of the failures were due to windows 8 not the cpu, you need to set compatibility to windows 7 and admin iirc
> 
> as i said read that thread
> 
> first you need to bump cpu/nb v by 0.1 ( ~ 1.25 ) nb v by 0.1 ( 1.2 ) you have some stuff done to the vrms that make alot of heat, i hope you are either on air or have a fan on them / other active cooling


The problem was Firefox, closed it and IBT passed.



IBT also passed with RAM set to 1333.

In the end it had nothing to do with IBT's compatibility or admin rights as they were already set. Also if I'm to revert the settings that cause the VRM's to heat up I'd have to go back to either stock or a low OC but as I have two 6CM fans blowing on the VRM's and Northbridge I have no such intentions.

Now I need to see if I can pass IBT at lower CPU voltage.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The problem was Firefox, closed it and IBT passed.
> 
> 
> 
> IBT also passed with RAM set to 1333.
> 
> In the end it had nothing to do with IBT's compatibility or admin rights as they were already set. Also if I'm to revert the settings that cause the VRM's to heat up I'd have to go back to either stock or a low OC but as I have two 6CM fans blowing on the VRM's and Northbridge I have no such intentions.
> 
> Now I need to see if I can pass IBT at lower CPU voltage.


put a fan on them?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> put a fan on them?


Put a fan on what?


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Put a fan on what?


vrms

P95 stable at 4.7ghz now/ 214 bus 22x 2000mhz ram oc....taking 1.5v to do it though....monster dude


----------



## Liranan

I have two fans on the VRM and Northbridge. If there was room to put another on them I would.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I have two fans on the VRM and Northbridge. If there was room to put another on them I would.


dang....hard time with stability at 4.5ghz....I'm stable at that with same voltage too.

cpu/nb voltage 1.18-1.225v 2200, ht at 2600mhz etc should be fine.

I would go higher/oc your ram though.....

can't tell me that HyperX can't do 1866 at least.

it's the chip/board/psu whatever dude I'm telling you/some doggy chips etc...*** 4.7ghz p95 stable 1.5v to do it lol.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

put your ram to stock settings whatever they are...and overclock cpu only first...trying to overclock them both at the same time doesn't make sense...until you find stable settings for each change you compound your instability...

Edit misquoted/misread

As for dog chips I don't think I've seen one that needed 1.5 for 4.7...I need 1.512 for 4.8 ibt very high stable..my e chip gets thirsty after 4.5...at 4.6 I can pass ibt very high at 1.31..4.7 I need 1.41...4.8 I need 1.512...I can however run 4.0 at 1.16...go figure


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> put your ram to stock settings whatever they are...and overclock cpu only first...trying to overclock them both at the same time doesn't make sense...until you find stable settings for each change you compound your instability...
> 
> Edit misquoted/misread
> 
> As for dog chips I don't think I've seen one that needed 1.5 for 4.7...I need 1.512 for 4.8 ibt very high stable..my e chip gets thirsty after 4.5...at 4.6 I can pass ibt very high at 1.31..4.7 I need 1.41...4.8 I need 1.512...I can however run 4.0 at 1.16...go figure


Dude telling you tried everything seems like......it's fine at 4.5ghz 1.44-1.45v...but to prime for any length of time 4.7ghz swear needed set to 1.5v...I kid you not....

it's gotta be dogged out haha, pretty much past 4.5ghz yeah gotta try to kill it lol

I primed for a good 20-30min rock stable/decent temps at 4.7 1.5v tried lower/everything else i can think of...workers dropping out dude like almost instantly.....

something isn't right sounds like haha


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> put your ram to stock settings whatever they are...and overclock cpu only first...trying to overclock them both at the same time doesn't make sense...until you find stable settings for each change you compound your instability...
> 
> Edit misquoted/misread
> 
> As for dog chips I don't think I've seen one that needed 1.5 for 4.7...I need 1.512 for 4.8 ibt very high stable..my e chip gets thirsty after 4.5...at 4.6 I can pass ibt very high at 1.31..4.7 I need 1.41...4.8 I need 1.512...I can however run 4.0 at 1.16...go figure


Dog chips are out there but most of them were in the older batches. An 8320 is lower down the pole and only guarenteed to go so fast. and they're binned accordingly. Sometimes you get a really good one but the chances drop as the model drops. Here's a pic of my first 8350 and I called it my little piggy.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Dog chips are out there but most of them were in the older batches. An 8320 is lower down the pole and only guarenteed to go so fast. and they're binned accordingly. Sometimes you get a really good one but the chances drop as the model drops. Here's a pic of my first 8350 and I called it my little piggy.


well this one and that 8350 are dogs,
I guess at least its running good like that though etc haha


----------



## Johan45

Yep that shot was under load with P95 as you can see by the temps.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> put your ram to stock settings whatever they are...and overclock cpu only first...trying to overclock them both at the same time doesn't make sense...until you find stable settings for each change you compound your instability...
> 
> Edit misquoted/misread
> 
> As for dog chips I don't think I've seen one that needed 1.5 for 4.7...I need 1.512 for 4.8 ibt very high stable..my e chip gets thirsty after 4.5...at 4.6 I can pass ibt very high at 1.31..4.7 I need 1.41...4.8 I need 1.512...I can however run 4.0 at 1.16...go figure
> 
> 
> 
> Dog chips are out there but most of them were in the older batches. An 8320 is lower down the pole and only guarenteed to go so fast. and they're binned accordingly. Sometimes you get a really good one but the chances drop as the model drops. Here's a pic of my first 8350 and I called it my little piggy.
Click to expand...

kinda looks like my 8350 tbh.

1.476v for 4.6Ghz.....good thing it's a tank when it comes to voltage


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep that shot was under load with P95 as you can see by the temps.


this one probably is an older batch....no way in heck would be doing even that/voltage if I hadn't of lapped it....


----------



## NBrock

This was my 8350. I could get 5.3 stable but it needed more volts than I was comfortable with at the time. If I still had the system I would just jack it up since I see people running a lot more volts than that now.

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9e/9eb17953_Benchmark.jpeg


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> put your ram to stock settings whatever they are...and overclock cpu only first...trying to overclock them both at the same time doesn't make sense...until you find stable settings for each change you compound your instability...
> 
> Edit misquoted/misread
> 
> As for dog chips I don't think I've seen one that needed 1.5 for 4.7...I need 1.512 for 4.8 ibt very high stable..my e chip gets thirsty after 4.5...at 4.6 I can pass ibt very high at 1.31..4.7 I need 1.41...4.8 I need 1.512...I can however run 4.0 at 1.16...go figure
> 
> 
> 
> Dog chips are out there but most of them were in the older batches. An 8320 is lower down the pole and only guarenteed to go so fast. and they're binned accordingly. Sometimes you get a really good one but the chances drop as the model drops. Here's a pic of my first 8350 and I called it my little piggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinda looks like my 8350 tbh.
> 
> 1.476v for 4.6Ghz.....good thing it's a tank when it comes to voltage
Click to expand...

It's funny you say that since that was my everyday clock at the time. 4.64 @ 1,476v


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> put your ram to stock settings whatever they are...and overclock cpu only first...trying to overclock them both at the same time doesn't make sense...until you find stable settings for each change you compound your instability...
> 
> Edit misquoted/misread
> 
> As for dog chips I don't think I've seen one that needed 1.5 for 4.7...I need 1.512 for 4.8 ibt very high stable..my e chip gets thirsty after 4.5...at 4.6 I can pass ibt very high at 1.31..4.7 I need 1.41...4.8 I need 1.512...I can however run 4.0 at 1.16...go figure
> 
> 
> 
> Dog chips are out there but most of them were in the older batches. An 8320 is lower down the pole and only guarenteed to go so fast. and they're binned accordingly. Sometimes you get a really good one but the chances drop as the model drops. Here's a pic of my first 8350 and I called it my little piggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kinda looks like my 8350 tbh.
> 
> 1.476v for 4.6Ghz.....good thing it's a tank when it comes to voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny you say that since that was my everyday clock at the time. 4.64 @ 1,476v
Click to expand...

hmmm, batch number? mine was 1329pgs iirc, could never get it IBT stable above 4.8Ghz and that was 1.56v i think, i know to bench Firestrike at 5.1 i need 1.7v for it

best chip i've seen so far is a batch 1409pgs 8350, damn thing does 5.1Ghz with 1.37v........with a broken pin as well


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> dang....hard time with stability at 4.5ghz....I'm stable at that with same voltage too.
> 
> cpu/nb voltage 1.18-1.225v 2200, ht at 2600mhz etc should be fine.
> 
> I would go higher/oc your ram though.....
> 
> can't tell me that HyperX can't do 1866 at least.
> 
> it's the chip/board/psu whatever dude I'm telling you/some doggy chips etc...*** 4.7ghz p95 stable 1.5v to do it lol.


I haven't really tried OCing the RAM yet as I am still looking for the CPU's max clock.

Some CPU's are terrible, mine is a perfect example. Finally it's stable at 4.5 but it needs 1.46V so I think I have one of those 4.7 1.5V chips.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I have two fans on the VRM and Northbridge. If ther
> I haven't really tried OCing the RAM yet as I am still looking for the CPU's max clock.
> 
> Some CPU's are terrible, mine is a perfect example. Finally it's stable at 4.5 but it needs 1.46V so I think I have one of those 4.7 1.5V chips.


Yeah like this one haha

like start cussing out the Silicon lottery haha

try some more...but its bad....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I have two fans on the VRM and Northbridge. If ther
> I haven't really tried OCing the RAM yet as I am still looking for the CPU's max clock.
> 
> Some CPU's are terrible, mine is a perfect example. Finally it's stable at 4.5 but it needs 1.46V so I think I have one of those 4.7 1.5V chips.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like this one haha
> 
> like start cussing out the Silicon lottery haha
Click to expand...

So long as you don't RMA it because it's not a great clocker you'll be fine









It happens, some are good and some are a bit meh but we still learn from them, every chip has its high and low points


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Yeah like this one haha
> 
> like start cussing out the Silicon lottery haha
> 
> try some more...but its bad....


Not once in the past twenty years have I been lucky with the lottery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So long as you don't RMA it because it's not a great clocker you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens, some are good and some are a bit meh but we still learn from them, every chip has its high and low points


The only time I've complained about a chip being bad is when I've killed it









I clocked my old Q6600 to 3.2 when others were getting 3.7 but I was happy with it nonetheless but, like all Intel CPU's I've overclocked it died after 1.5 year. My 955BE lasted me five years before I replaced it. It's still working in a friend's PC.

Those Phenom's were terrible clockers and mine could only do 3.5 from 3.2 at 1.375V, which is excessive. I thought a CHV would get me higher results but the damned CPU just wouldn't clock to 3.6 stable.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Not once in the past twenty years have I been lucky with the lottery.
> The only time I've complained about a chip being bad is when I've killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clocked my old Q6600 to 3.2 when others were getting 3.7 but I was happy with it nonetheless but, like all Intel CPU's I've overclocked it died after 1.5 year. My 955BE lasted me five years before I replaced it. It's still working in a friend's PC.
> 
> Those Phenom's were terrible clockers and mine could only do 3.5 from 3.2 at 1.375V, which is excessive. I thought a CHV would get me higher results but the damned CPU just wouldn't clock to 3.6 stable.


You think that's bad?

My son's propus only clocks to 3.8GHz with the 4th core enabled, and it takes 1.575v to get it there!!









She never breaks 52c under load though, and it's been running that way for a while.

It takes every MHz that thing can squeeze to push his 7950.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> So I actually got P95 kinda Stable......no fails after like 20-30minutes...but socket temp going crazy, shut it down etc....
> Don't tell me dang lower/tighter timings/lower speeds are better/the same/whatever I don't believe that... I know what i'm seeing....
> 
> go higher on speed dude/whatever timings you can get stable...I swear see some just HUGE improvements in some stuff, kinda surprised about that...everyone says ram speed doesn't matter.....


Wait a minute, aren't you the one who said this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 1866mhz is really plenty imo...ocing further to 2000/2133+ etc I seen like no improvement or anything I could tell the difference with really. So really 1600/1866 lowest timings you can get is the way to go/plenty...but if board is willing/support go ahead throw whatever memory in there.


Anyways,
sometimes you gotta accept the fact that some of these chips were just power hogs! IBT Stable? Nope sir. Wanna guess how much that will take on the cores?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Yeah like this one haha
> 
> like start cussing out the Silicon lottery haha
> 
> try some more...but its bad....
> 
> 
> 
> Not once in the past twenty years have I been lucky with the lottery.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So long as you don't RMA it because it's not a great clocker you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens, some are good and some are a bit meh but we still learn from them, every chip has its high and low points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I've complained about a chip being bad is when I've killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clocked my old Q6600 to 3.2 when others were getting 3.7 but I was happy with it nonetheless but, like all Intel CPU's I've overclocked it died after 1.5 year. My 955BE lasted me five years before I replaced it. It's still working in a friend's PC.
> 
> Those Phenom's were terrible clockers and mine could only do 3.5 from 3.2 at 1.375V, which is excessive. I thought a CHV would get me higher results but the damned CPU just wouldn't clock to 3.6 stable.
Click to expand...

That really depended on the stepping, some of the PII chips were very good clockers and 1.375v isn't much TBH. I was playing with a 1090T yesterday for a comp. Tis is 4.5 on "cold" water


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That really depended on the stepping, some of the PII chips were very good clockers and 1.375v isn't much TBH. I was playing with a 1090T yesterday for a comp. Tis is 4.5 on "cold" water


Thuban is a heck of a fast chip at 4.5GHz....

Cssorkinman has had some really nice clocking thubans.... My 1090T was such a good chip. If they could of made a chip like that with two more cores strapped to it... phew... but that's an age old topic all it's own.

Wife and I are putting a build together for her with an FX-6300 and am really curious to see how that does with a decent OC, cause I know for a fact if I can't get it up to around 4.8, the 1090T I had would of been a better option for her.... even with the mediocre 4GHz I ran it at.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wait a minute, aren't you the one who said this?
> Anyways,
> sometimes you gotta accept the fact that some of these chips were just power hogs! IBT Stable? Nope sir. Wanna guess how much that will take on the cores?


wow that's not ibt stable holy crap...I guess I could be worse off...8320 did 4.8 at .3 lower (1.48)...


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You think that's bad?
> 
> My son's propus only clocks to 3.8GHz with the 4th core enabled, and it takes 1.575v to get it there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never breaks 52c under load though, and it's been running that way for a while.
> 
> It takes every MHz that thing can squeeze to push his 7950.


That is one hell of a voltage, just shows how AMD chips are wonderfully resilient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thuban is a heck of a fast chip at 4.5GHz....
> 
> Cssorkinman has had some really nice clocking thubans.... My 1090T was such a good chip. If they could of made a chip like that with two more cores strapped to it... phew... but that's an age old topic all it's own.
> 
> Wife and I are putting a build together for her with an FX-6300 and am really curious to see how that does with a decent OC, cause I know for a fact if I can't get it up to around 4.8, the 1090T I had would of been a better option for her.... even with the mediocre 4GHz I ran it at.


Thuban are fast but Vishera have slightly higher IPC and definitely higher IPS due to much higher clocks. In the case of SC2 for example a Thuban might be better thanks to x87 runs in legacy mode.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> That is one hell of a voltage, just shows how AMD chips are wonderfully resilient.
> Thuban are fast but Vishera have slightly higher IPC and definitely higher IPS due to much higher clocks. In the case of SC2 for example a Thuban might be better thanks to x87 runs in legacy mode.


Actually thuban's IPC at 4GHz matches vishera's at around 4.7.....

I tested this with CB11.5 and 15 myself using the single core test.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Actually thuban's IPC at 4GHz matches vishera's at around 4.7.....
> 
> I tested this with CB11.5 and 15 myself using the single core test.


I've seen test showing otherwise.

You have one hell of a CPU by the way.

Does that 2600 NB make a difference?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Actually thuban's IPC at 4GHz matches vishera's at around 4.7.....
> 
> I tested this with CB11.5 and 15 myself using the single core test.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen test showing otherwise.
> 
> You have one hell of a CPU by the way.
> 
> Does that 2600 NB make a difference?
Click to expand...

Agent smith is correct the Thuban does have a much better IPC than the FX . Here's a couple subs to show the difference.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2881582_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_9.35_points

Here's the FX 6350 at about the same speed
http://hwbot.org/submission/2420832_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_6.85_points/

And here's the 6350 at 1.2G faster than the thuban. and it still can't keep up.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2809989_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_8.38_points/


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Agent smith is correct the Thuban does have a much better IPC than the FX . Here's a couple subs to show the difference.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2881582_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_9.35_points
> 
> Here's the FX 6350 at about the same speed
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2420832_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_6.85_points/
> 
> And here's the 6350 at 1.2G faster than the thuban. and it still can't keep up.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2809989_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_8.38_points/


Cinebench 11.5 is unreliable due to the way it discriminates against the BD uArch.

15 Is more reliable.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I've seen test showing otherwise.
> 
> You have one hell of a CPU by the way.
> 
> Does that 2600 NB make a difference?


Nothing ground breaking, but it does help. Wish it had the same impact it did on thuban, but thuban's NB impact was more the result of an IMC bottleneck, whereas vishera's IMC is much better and doesn't necessarily need the help.

I needed to raise the NB to get the RAM to 2400 anyways, and since it was going to take a tad more voltage, I figured I may as well push it.


----------



## Liranan

Now I need to see how car I can OC the RAM because so far I haven't had much luck but then the 955 I had hated FSB OC and then I was waiting for my H220-X so I was always lazy.

Next purchase is a 290 then I guess I'll be set for a good while.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Agent smith is correct the Thuban does have a much better IPC than the FX . Here's a couple subs to show the difference.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2881582_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_9.35_points
> 
> Here's the FX 6350 at about the same speed
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2420832_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_6.85_points/
> 
> And here's the 6350 at 1.2G faster than the thuban. and it still can't keep up.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2809989_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_8.38_points/
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 is unreliable due to the way it discriminates against the BD uArch.
> 
> 15 Is more reliable.
Click to expand...

OK here's R15, the only time the FX beats the Thuban is when the FX can take advantage of newer instructions.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2881583_johan45_cinebench___r15_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_797_cb
http://hwbot.org/submission/2809993_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_767_cb
http://hwbot.org/submission/2510879_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_673_cb/


----------



## cssorkinman

I think in the case of R 15 the difference was around 400 MHz Vishera vs Thuban from what I remember when I tried it.

This seems to suggest that may be close -
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OK here's R15, the only time the FX beats the Thuban is when the FX can take advantage of newer instructions.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2881583_johan45_cinebench___r15_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_797_cb
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2809993_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_767_cb
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2510879_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_673_cb/


That is interesting but it's obvious that not all Thubans can clock well and many were stuck on sub 4GHz clocks.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think in the case of R 15 the difference was around 400 MHz Vishera vs Thuban from what I remember when I tried it.
> 
> This seems to suggest that may be close -
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


That's what I was thinking, a 10% difference at best but this is Cinebench only. When gaming the advantage goes to Vishera, not just due to higher clock speed but also due to more thread counts in the case of the 83xx's.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Not once in the past twenty years have I been lucky with the lottery.
> The only time I've complained about a chip being bad is when I've killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clocked my old Q6600 to 3.2 when others were getting 3.7 but I was happy with it nonetheless but, like all Intel CPU's I've overclocked it died after 1.5 year. My 955BE lasted me five years before I replaced it. It's still working in a friend's PC.
> 
> Those Phenom's were terrible clockers and mine could only do 3.5 from 3.2 at 1.375V, which is excessive. I thought a CHV would get me higher results but the damned CPU just wouldn't clock to 3.6 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's bad?
> 
> My son's propus only clocks to 3.8GHz with the 4th core enabled, and it takes 1.575v to get it there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never breaks 52c under load though, and it's been running that way for a while.
> 
> It takes every MHz that thing can squeeze to push his 7950.
Click to expand...

Hey that wasn't bad for Propus. The limit was in the 3.8-3.9 region for most Propus Athlon's. Mine did 3.9GHz at 1.55V. It was an Athlon 2 645. Loved that chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Not once in the past twenty years have I been lucky with the lottery.
> The only time I've complained about a chip being bad is when I've killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clocked my old Q6600 to 3.2 when others were getting 3.7 but I was happy with it nonetheless but, like all Intel CPU's I've overclocked it died after 1.5 year. My 955BE lasted me five years before I replaced it. It's still working in a friend's PC.
> 
> Those Phenom's were terrible clockers and mine could only do 3.5 from 3.2 at 1.375V, which is excessive. I thought a CHV would get me higher results but the damned CPU just wouldn't clock to 3.6 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's bad?
> 
> My son's propus only clocks to 3.8GHz with the 4th core enabled, and it takes 1.575v to get it there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never breaks 52c under load though, and it's been running that way for a while.
> 
> It takes every MHz that thing can squeeze to push his 7950.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey that wasn't bad for Propus. The limit was in the 3.8-3.9 region for most Propus Athlon's. Mine did 3.9GHz at 1.55V. It was an Athlon 2 645. Loved that chip.
Click to expand...

Late batch Propus on stock cooling, pretty impressive little quad - http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Not once in the past twenty years have I been lucky with the lottery.
> The only time I've complained about a chip being bad is when I've killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clocked my old Q6600 to 3.2 when others were getting 3.7 but I was happy with it nonetheless but, like all Intel CPU's I've overclocked it died after 1.5 year. My 955BE lasted me five years before I replaced it. It's still working in a friend's PC.
> 
> Those Phenom's were terrible clockers and mine could only do 3.5 from 3.2 at 1.375V, which is excessive. I thought a CHV would get me higher results but the damned CPU just wouldn't clock to 3.6 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> You think that's bad?
> 
> My son's propus only clocks to 3.8GHz with the 4th core enabled, and it takes 1.575v to get it there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never breaks 52c under load though, and it's been running that way for a while.
> 
> It takes every MHz that thing can squeeze to push his 7950.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey that wasn't bad for Propus. The limit was in the 3.8-3.9 region for most Propus Athlon's. Mine did 3.9GHz at 1.55V. It was an Athlon 2 645. Loved that chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Late batch Propus on stock cooling, pretty impressive little quad - http://hwbot.org/submission/2319460_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_840_4613.9_mhz
Click to expand...

Well I was on a Hyper 212 so yeah.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wait a minute, aren't you the one who said this?
> Anyways,
> sometimes you gotta accept the fact that some of these chips were just power hogs! IBT Stable? Nope sir. Wanna guess how much that will take on the cores?


not exactly no improvement...it's hard to tell at all faster ram in some things... while others it's rather like night and day of a difference.
you tell me?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Dog chips are out there but most of them were in the older batches. An 8320 is lower down the pole and only guarenteed to go so fast. and they're binned accordingly. Sometimes you get a really good one but the chances drop as the model drops. Here's a pic of my first 8350 and I called it my little piggy.


Here's a big pig LOL!!!



I didn't even come close to the silicon lottery.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Agent smith is correct the Thuban does have a much better IPC than the FX . Here's a couple subs to show the difference.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2881582_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_9.35_points
> 
> Here's the FX 6350 at about the same speed
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2420832_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_6.85_points/
> 
> And here's the 6350 at 1.2G faster than the thuban. and it still can't keep up.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2809989_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_8.38_points/
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 is unreliable due to the way it discriminates against the BD uArch.
> 
> 15 Is more reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK here's R15, the only time the FX beats the Thuban is when the FX can take advantage of newer instructions.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2881583_johan45_cinebench___r15_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_797_cb
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2809993_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_767_cb
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2510879_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_673_cb/
Click to expand...

I fail to understand why you are running an obviously well threaded test on only a PD Hex.

PD's shortcomings compared to the Thuban are not strictly IPC. You are choosing to run 3 modules. PD had a decoder limit that only lets each core operates at 80% capacity when both sides are under full load, which effectively limit the PD chip to a "4.8 core". Combined with the small (about 10%) IPC difference in favor of the Thuban chip, it will allow the Thuban to win in this enviornment.

However, this decoder limitation only applied to multithreaded workloads.

In a situation where you would like to use multithreaded applications, anything that can use six cores can use eight. Due to this, there is little reason to chose the PD Hex except when going for serious budget rigs, where you won't be OCing anything to it's limits. Once you get up to 8 cores, it becomes a "6.4 core" in fully threaded loads, effectively removing Thuban's IPC advantage and just out running it in pure clock speed alone.

In a situation where you may only use 4 threads at most, a PD Octa is still the proper option over a PD Hex as it's 4 modules allow for all four cores chosen to run at full speed as it splits the load. If you do not plan to overclock, PD's half-core turbo is better than Thubans 4-core turbo, in addition to the already much higher clock speeds. In an environment where you do plan to overclock, PD's again massive clock lead will continue to hold it well over Thuban's small IPC lead.

In a situation where you are using one thread... Well, again, clock speed difference is much higher than the IPC difference.

In pretty much any other CPU intensive load, the additional instruction sets take over and any IPC lead the Thuban had goes out the window as Phenom's instruction sets were truly pitiful, even for the time. Not even proper SSE4 support.

Agent Smith is considerably off however. Thuban does not have much more than a 10% IPC lead, and certainly not 20%. This has been tested repeatedly.

In fact, your same-clock test shows this to be accurate (+10% for IPC, +25% for not having decoder limits). Your 6.4Ghz test also shows near perfect scaling on the PD chip, all the way up. 22.36% clock increase, 22.34% score increase. Getting a PD Octa into the ring would have put the PD at a rough tie at same clock (+33% multicore bonus) and obliterated the Thuban after the additional clocks.

The only problem with your tests is that they can not be 24/7. Very few Thubans go past 4Ghz, and every PD chip I've seen can pass 4.5Ghz, which robs Thuban of it's IPC advantage instantly, and there is no situation that takes advantage of only 5-6 cores while ignoring 7 and 8.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Agent smith is correct the Thuban does have a much better IPC than the FX . Here's a couple subs to show the difference.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2881582_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_9.35_points
> 
> Here's the FX 6350 at about the same speed
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2420832_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_6.85_points/
> 
> And here's the 6350 at 1.2G faster than the thuban. and it still can't keep up.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2809989_johan45_cinebench___r11.5_fx_6350_8.38_points/
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 is unreliable due to the way it discriminates against the BD uArch.
> 
> 15 Is more reliable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK here's R15, the only time the FX beats the Thuban is when the FX can take advantage of newer instructions.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2881583_johan45_cinebench___r15_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_797_cb
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2809993_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_767_cb
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2510879_johan45_cinebench___r15_fx_6350_673_cb/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fail to understand why you are running an obviously well threaded test on only a PD Hex.
> 
> PD's shortcomings compared to the Thuban are not strictly IPC. You are choosing to run 3 modules. PD had a decoder limit that only lets each core operates at 80% capacity when both sides are under full load, which effectively limit the PD chip to a "4.8 core". Combined with the small (about 10%) IPC difference in favor of the Thuban chip, it will allow the Thuban to win in this enviornment.
> 
> However, this decoder limitation only applied to multithreaded workloads.
> 
> In a situation where you would like to use multithreaded applications, anything that can use six cores can use eight. Due to this, there is little reason to chose the PD Hex except when going for serious budget rigs, where you won't be OCing anything to it's limits. Once you get up to 8 cores, it becomes a "6.4 core" in fully threaded loads, effectively removing Thuban's IPC advantage and just out running it in pure clock speed alone.
> 
> In a situation where you may only use 4 threads at most, a PD Octa is still the proper option over a PD Hex as it's 4 modules allow for all four cores chosen to run at full speed as it splits the load. If you do not plan to overclock, PD's half-core turbo is better than Thubans 4-core turbo, in addition to the already much higher clock speeds. In an environment where you do plan to overclock, PD's again massive clock lead will continue to hold it well over Thuban's small IPC lead.
> 
> In a situation where you are using one thread... Well, again, clock speed difference is much higher than the IPC difference.
> 
> In pretty much any other CPU intensive load, the additional instruction sets take over and any IPC lead the Thuban had goes out the window as Phenom's instruction sets were truly pitiful, even for the time. Not even proper SSE4 support.
> 
> Agent Smith is considerably off however. Thuban does not have much more than a 10% IPC lead, and certainly not 20%. This has been tested repeatedly.
> 
> In fact, your same-clock test shows this to be accurate (+10% for IPC, +25% for not having decoder limits). Your 6.4Ghz test also shows near perfect scaling on the PD chip, all the way up. 22.36% clock increase, 22.34% score increase. Getting a PD Octa into the ring would have put the PD at a rough tie at same clock (+33% multicore bonus) and obliterated the Thuban after the additional clocks.
> 
> The only problem with your tests is that they can not be 24/7. Very few Thubans go past 4Ghz, and every PD chip I've seen can pass 4.5Ghz, which robs Thuban of it's IPC advantage instantly, and there is no situation that takes advantage of only 5-6 cores while ignoring 7 and 8.
Click to expand...

A lot of things confuse people about the relative performance of Thuban vs Vishera - super pi scores without the conditioner and firestrike's combined test scoring for the PD are a couple of examples.


----------



## Liranan

Sadly my RAM hates being OC'd, something I'd forgotten. Even 220MHz causes the PC to BSOD and at 240 the system won't even boot up unless the RAM is set to no higher than 1600. Timings are still on Auto but it just doesn't work sadly. RAM doesn't bother me that much as it doesn't make much difference anyway.


----------



## diggiddi

The ratio b/n phenom and Piledriver is 1.095:1 in favor of Phenom, so 4.2ghz PhII=4.6ghz PD


----------



## Liranan

It doesn't really matter what the ratio is and whether PII's were faster because when I switched to this 8320 from my 955 the system felt much smoother, not just in gameplay but also in general use even at stock. Now OC'd there is no way I'm going back to Phenom, even a hexacore one unless I can get one for super cheap.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> It doesn't really matter what the ratio is and whether PII's were faster because when I switched to this 8320 from my 955 the system felt much smoother, not just in gameplay but also in general use even at stock. Now OC'd there is no way I'm going back to Phenom, even a hexacore one unless I can get one for super cheap.


Same. 4.5 is pretty much a given on Vishera. 4.0 isn't in my experience with Deneb, though i never put it on water and ramped up volts. i could never get 3.8 stable.


----------



## MiladEd

I've about 80$ for a new CPU cooler, and I want to push my clocks to 4.6 GHz (currently at 4.3, could reach 4.4 in the winter). What do you guys recommend? Maximum air cooler height my case provides is 15 cm and I think I can mount a 240 mm radiator on the top exhaust, though it may interfere with the CPU power cable. My case is a Sentey GS-600, BTW.


----------



## mus1mus

Thuban vs Vishera?

Firestrike Combined?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5196034/fs/5187541

I failed to catch an SS but, 50%CPU / 50%GPU Cap for FX Users on Combined Test.

nuff said. If anyone wants to bring in that argument.











OMG my FX is a bottleneck in FS!


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You think that's bad?
> 
> My son's propus only clocks to 3.8GHz with the 4th core enabled, and it takes 1.575v to get it there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never breaks 52c under load though, and it's been running that way for a while.
> 
> It takes every MHz that thing can squeeze to push his 7950.


I made a mistake I needed 1.475V just for 3.6 and the CPU was unstable. 3.7 Was impossible but I made do with it because it was competitive with the much more expensive i7 920 and I didn't want to buy Intel.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Sadly my RAM hates being OC'd, something I'd forgotten. Even 220MHz causes the PC to BSOD and at 240 the system won't even boot up unless the RAM is set to no higher than 1600. Timings are still on Auto but it just doesn't work sadly. RAM doesn't bother me that much as it doesn't make much difference anyway.


take the timings off auto and do it manually...it's some CL9 ram? trying going up to 10/11 mix some loose timings/overvolt some etc...try not too much though stressing MC right?

I can still do Prime over here fine...IBT no...that's definitely like fail....and still can't get it...was real close at 1.48v though.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> take the timings off auto and do it manually...it's some CL9 ram? trying going up to 10/11 mix some loose timings/overvolt some etc...try not too much though stressing MC right?
> 
> I can still do Prime over here fine...IBT no...that's definitely like fail....and still can't get it...was real close at 1.48v but worker 7/8 are awful...


I don't trust IBT. I do a mix of Prime, IBT and OCCT but as has been said multiple times. Just because you're stable doesn't mean you're stable and your OC can still fail so swearing by one test or another is pretty shortsighted.

The reason why I'm not bothered about higher RAM speed is because it doesn't matter anyway. Higher RAM with loose timings can be equalled by lower clocked RAM with tighter timings.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I don't trust IBT. I do a mix of Prime, IBT and OCCT but as has been said multiple times. Just because you're stable doesn't mean you're stable and your OC can still fail so swearing by one test or another is pretty shortsighted.
> 
> The reason why I'm not bothered about higher RAM speed is because it doesn't matter anyway. Higher RAM with loose timings can be equalled by lower clocked RAM with tighter timings.


That's what I see, it being equaled out with lower/tighter timings...but why is it some things still seem a little quicker or smoother/detailed looking for? I notice it ocing near 2000mhz tops I can get this ram stable... definitely notice it more.


----------



## mus1mus

Just spend your time knowing the chip.

Little by little you'll get there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just spend your time knowing the chip.
> 
> Little by little you'll get there.


That ^


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just spend your time knowing the chip.
> 
> Little by little you'll get there.


Chip and board.

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thuban vs Vishera?
> 
> Firestrike Combined?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5196034/fs/5187541
> 
> I failed to catch an SS but, 50%CPU / 50%GPU Cap for FX Users on Combined Test.
> 
> nuff said. If anyone wants to bring in that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG my FX is a bottleneck in FS!


The comparison shown is a 9370 @ 5.2 ghz vs a 1045T at 4.3 ghz. Notice that the FX is better for all but the combined test and combined score.


Seems to me that Futuremark went out of their way to gimp FX scores in Firestrike.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thuban vs Vishera?
> 
> Firestrike Combined?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5196034/fs/5187541
> 
> I failed to catch an SS but, 50%CPU / 50%GPU Cap for FX Users on Combined Test.
> 
> nuff said. If anyone wants to bring in that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG my FX is a bottleneck in FS!
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison shown is a 9370 @ 5.2 ghz vs a 1045T at 4.3 ghz. Notice that the FX is better for all but the combined test and combined score.
> 
> 
> Seems to me that Futuremark went out of their way to gimp FX scores in Firestrike.
Click to expand...

yes it's certainly annoying considering it makes the FX chips look like chumps compared to something like a G3258 even









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3280039/fs/5068571


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Random, what do you guys do with your component boxes? I have a wall for them but they are now taking too much space around the house where I am thinking of getting rid of any box where the component has no warranty. That or flatten them and store them somewhere else.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Random, what do you guys do with your component boxes? I have a wall for them but they are now taking too much space around the house where I am thinking of getting rid of any box where the component has no warranty. That or flatten them and store them somewhere else.


Huge annoying pile of them in a storage room, my wife hates them .... sometimes hate isn't a strong enough word.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Random, what do you guys do with your component boxes? I have a wall for them but they are now taking too much space around the house where I am thinking of getting rid of any box where the component has no warranty. That or flatten them and store them somewhere else.


Build a fort......


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Random, what do you guys do with your component boxes? I have a wall for them but they are now taking too much space around the house where I am thinking of getting rid of any box where the component has no warranty. That or flatten them and store them somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Build a fort......
Click to expand...

Write Kickass on the side and don't let anyone tell you what to do when you're in it...


----------



## Kalistoval

So I upgraded my ram finally retired my what 3 year old samsung wonder ram to corsair vengance pro 16gb 2400mhz. Right off the bat I set my clock to default and voltages to default set 2400 cpu/nb and ht set my XMP profile for this kit and was able to run my cpu/nb at 2400 Stock voltage. That's damn good because I had to feed both cpu and cpu/nb 1.40v each to oc 4.6ghz and 2400 mhz cpu/nb ht and ram. Not to mention I was able to bring down my LLC setting of the ram.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Dat 390 tho!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7609217


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thuban vs Vishera?
> 
> Firestrike Combined?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5196034/fs/5187541
> 
> I failed to catch an SS but, 50%CPU / 50%GPU Cap for FX Users on Combined Test.
> 
> nuff said. If anyone wants to bring in that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG my FX is a bottleneck in FS!
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison shown is a 9370 @ 5.2 ghz vs a 1045T at 4.3 ghz. Notice that the FX is better for all but the combined test and combined score.
> 
> 
> Seems to me that Futuremark went out of their way to gimp FX scores in Firestrike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it's certainly annoying considering it makes the FX chips look like chumps compared to something like a G3258 even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3280039/fs/5068571
Click to expand...

Well, what are you going to do? Switch to Intel?

The situation does suck though...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Really hate firestrike for those reasons, even though it's a great graphics benchmark.

This 390 is beasting..... over 14k graphics score @ 1190/1750 is pretty impressive.

If the combined score wasn't gimped, I'd be pulling well over 11k overall score....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thuban vs Vishera?
> 
> Firestrike Combined?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5196034/fs/5187541
> 
> I failed to catch an SS but, 50%CPU / 50%GPU Cap for FX Users on Combined Test.
> 
> nuff said. If anyone wants to bring in that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG my FX is a bottleneck in FS!
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison shown is a 9370 @ 5.2 ghz vs a 1045T at 4.3 ghz. Notice that the FX is better for all but the combined test and combined score.
> 
> 
> Seems to me that Futuremark went out of their way to gimp FX scores in Firestrike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes it's certainly annoying considering it makes the FX chips look like chumps compared to something like a G3258 even
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3280039/fs/5068571
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what are you going to do? *Switch to Intel?
> *
> The situation does suck though...
Click to expand...

A lot of insecure people do.


----------



## mus1mus

I am not insecure!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not insecure!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha, bit of a difference between enjoying both and the general "AMD is crap Intel rulez" we get though


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A lot of insecure people do.


Look at the Physic Score, enough said haha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha, bit of a difference between enjoying both and the general "AMD is crap Intel rulez" we get though


I'm willing to take that plunge to try and prove them wrong. You know what I mean. When I get my library filled with games, I will test both the 5930K at 4.6 and the FX at 5.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> Look at the Physic Score, enough said haha


I will give it a go in the coming days to check on per thread utilization in FS Combined. The last time I check, it was capped at 50% max. And 50% on the GPU.

Contrary to a 50% CPU and 98% GPU on Intel.

FS is not the end of it all. You know.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Nice email from AMD about LiquidVR...except its in Korean and I'm English........


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Nice email from AMD about LiquidVR...except its in Korean and I'm English........


bloody koreans









i need some advice

should i lap or sell my spare 8350


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> bloody koreans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need some advice
> 
> should i lap or sell my spare 8350


Unless it's a worthy candidate.

5Ghz with less than 1.5V but with sky high temps ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Unless it's a worthy candidate.
> 
> 5Ghz with less than 1.5V but with sky high temps ?


no its 1.55 for 5ghz..... temps were fine on water but i dont have watercooling anymore, i did buy a 8370 so thats why the 8350 is spare


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no its 1.55 for 5ghz..... temps were fine on water but i dont have watercooling anymore, i did buy a 8370 so thats why the 8350 is spare


I couldn't find anyone to buy the 8350 for you. Those who are into fx chips all want the low voltage ones or are saving for zen. Every rig I've built lately has been a Intel I5 based, no one seems to want AMD. I say lap it and build a spre rig around it using your watercooling parts, pick up an open box motherboard, a cheap SSD and a cheap or second hand case, overclock the hell out of it and sell as a gaming rig (there's plenty of second hand graphic cards around).
You will get a good price for a good gaming rig!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not insecure!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, bit of a difference between enjoying both and the general "AMD is crap Intel rulez" we get though
Click to expand...

Switching to Intel would be too easy for better performance...

I'm always for the underdog ...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not insecure!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, bit of a difference between enjoying both and the general "AMD is crap Intel rulez" we get though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Switching to Intel would be too easy for better performance...
> 
> I'm always for the underdog ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I don't think many people would doubt i've done alot to squeeze what i can out of my setup, i just feel like something a bit different to play with (done Kaveri, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver and even a Sargas) so all i'm left with is Intel and i don't feel like DC or Broadwell would be worth my time or money so Haswell-E is what i'm most likely going for.

And since i'm starting to play around a bit more on HWBot Intel chips do help more there (especially in the lower res 3D Benches), I would never sell or throw away my current rig or even my test bench, I'm pretty sure Mus has the same feelings as i do on this.......just something new to play with


----------



## Mega Man

off topic

hahah a even on ocn the ps4 crowd still is blindly following. they tried to tell me this looks fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Our new Plus games in July are
> 
> Rocket League. (Seems OK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just looks like they are trying to make soccer fun..... and failed
Click to expand...

that was my answer.....

i mean come on soccer with cars? i then state please tell me one BLOCKBUSTER on any of the platforms, they cant, but i must be an elitist ... seriously can anyone tell me a console only blockbuster ? i wanna play a challenging game with an amazing story it can be indie idc nor need a aaa title

but yet the ps4 crowd seems to think those expectations are wrong to have


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> off topic
> 
> hahah a even on ocn the ps4 crowd still is blindly following. they tried to tell me this looks fun
> that was my answer.....
> 
> i mean come on *soccer* with cars? i then state please tell me one BLOCKBUSTER on any of the platforms, they cant, but i must be an elitist ... seriously can anyone tell me a console only blockbuster ? i wanna play a challenging game with an amazing story it can be indie idc nor need a aaa title
> 
> but yet the ps4 crowd seems to think those expectations are wrong to have


its *bloody* football


----------



## Mega Man

no. sorry gert this is
a bloody football


this is a football


and this is a *soccer ball*


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not insecure!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, bit of a difference between enjoying both and the general "AMD is crap Intel rulez" we get though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Switching to Intel would be too easy for better performance...
> 
> I'm always for the underdog ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think many people would doubt i've done alot to squeeze what i can out of my setup, i just feel like something a bit different to play with (done Kaveri, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver and even a Sargas) so all i'm left with is Intel and i don't feel like DC or Broadwell would be worth my time or money so Haswell-E is what i'm most likely going for.
> 
> And since i'm starting to play around a bit more on HWBot Intel chips do help more there (especially in the lower res 3D Benches), I would never sell or throw away my current rig or even my test bench, I'm pretty sure Mus has the same feelings as i do on this.......just something new to play with
Click to expand...

TOO Easy?

Just take a look at the RVE Thread. And the Haswell-E Leaderboard. For you to be competitive on X99 you need no less than the patience to squeeze everything out of an FX.

When a lot of them settles for 4.4GHz,
4.5 within bounds is a bit rare.
4.6 daily is like 5GHz daily for us.
4000 MHz + Uncore is like us getting our CPU-NB to 2600.
3000 MHz RAM harder than OC'ing our RAMs to 2400.

Need to say more? I am not stopping at 4.6 either!









Bottom line is, as stated above, I just wanna test them out. No DC, Haswell, not even Broadwell! 6C/12T minimum with 48 Lanes.
My FX? Will be my daily office driver. So we all can share Benches at the same time.







That's how much I love it! And this thread.

Don't crucify me for crossing the boarder.









@Mega Man


----------



## Mega Man

but in your pic it should be called ballfoot ( reading from left to right or right to left toofllab )


----------



## Mike The Owl

There's English football, as run by FIFA, there's American football as run by pussies and I'm sure Sgt Bilko will back me up there's Aussie rules as played by men!

How long before we get edited again for being











Rugby union is for Grammer School toffs, I know I played Union for my school till I was banned for being to violent, league is to soft for my liking,


----------



## mus1mus

You mean Beck being too fab?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There's English football, as run by FIFA, there's American football as run by pussies and I'm sure Sgt Bilko will back me up there's Aussie rules as played by men!
> 
> How long before we get edited again for being


I will say those rugby guys don't play around...I've seen some brutal stuff there...it's almost like someone said...hey aren't you tired of fighting about soccer and football here try this...I mashed them together


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There's English football, as run by FIFA, there's American football as run by pussies and I'm sure Sgt Bilko will back me up there's Aussie rules as played by men!
> 
> How long before we get edited again for being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say those rugby guys don't play around...I've seen some brutal stuff there...it's almost like someone said...hey aren't you tired of fighting about soccer and football here try this...I mashed them together
Click to expand...

Bah....People faking injuries and guys too padded up to feel anything short of a freight train hitting them.....

Rugby League or Union, Watch some on youtube.....i highly recommend starting with State of Origin








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not insecure!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, bit of a difference between enjoying both and the general "AMD is crap Intel rulez" we get though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Switching to Intel would be too easy for better performance...
> 
> I'm always for the underdog ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think many people would doubt i've done alot to squeeze what i can out of my setup, i just feel like something a bit different to play with (done Kaveri, Trinity, Bulldozer, Piledriver and even a Sargas) so all i'm left with is Intel and i don't feel like DC or Broadwell would be worth my time or money so Haswell-E is what i'm most likely going for.
> 
> And since i'm starting to play around a bit more on HWBot Intel chips do help more there (especially in the lower res 3D Benches), I would never sell or throw away my current rig or even my test bench, I'm pretty sure Mus has the same feelings as i do on this.......just something new to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TOO Easy?
> 
> Just take a look at the RVE Thread. And the Haswell-E Leaderboard. For you to be competitive on X99 you need no less than the patience to squeeze everything out of an FX.
> 
> When a lot of them settles for 4.4GHz,
> 4.5 within bounds is a bit rare.
> 4.6 daily is like 5GHz daily for us.
> 4000 MHz + Uncore is like us getting our CPU-NB to 2600.
> 3000 MHz RAM harder than OC'ing our RAMs to 2400.
> 
> Need to say more? I am not stopping at 4.6 either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, as stated above, I just wanna test them out. No DC, Haswell, not even Broadwell! 6C/12T minimum with 48 Lanes.
> My FX? Will be my daily office driver. So we all can share Benches at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how much I love it! And this thread.
> 
> Don't crucify me for crossing the boarder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

^ Exactly that, Something new to play with and have fun, I'll always prefer AMD over Intel but i just wanna try something different


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not insecure!


Hmmmm , veddy veddy interestink! * removes monocle*

Zo, how lonk haf ve felt ze need to say deez wordz " I am NOT insecure!"????


----------



## Mike The Owl

The problem for those of us with no spare money is "do we go Intel or wait for Zen" I have to save up my pennies to do one or the other,

I can't afford both.

Zen will need a new board, new ram, if it overclocks I will need new cooling, I might as well get a new graphics card as I'm sure a r9 270 is not going to be enough, and I bet none of it will fit in my Haf 922.

The same problem applies to an Intel rig. The FX8350 has out performed my expectations so I'm hoping Zen will do the same.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You mean Beck being too fab?


Jeff Beck was always too fab.


----------



## Alastair

All the talk about rugby and football. And all I can say is...

Go BOKKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There's English football, as run by FIFA, there's American football as run by pussies and I'm sure Sgt Bilko will back me up there's Aussie rules as played by men!
> 
> How long before we get edited again for being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugby union is for Grammer School toffs, I know I played Union for my school till I was banned for being to violent, league is to soft for my liking,


We could take some of the best Soccer (not real football) players and have them fight with American football players...

I wonder who would win? Any Soccer players 6' 7" @ 350lbs. ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The problem for those of us with no spare money is "do we go Intel or wait for Zen" I have to save up my pennies to do one or the other,
> 
> I can't afford both.
> 
> Zen will need a new board, new ram, if it overclocks I will need new cooling, I might as well get a new graphics card as I'm sure a r9 270 is not going to be enough, and I bet none of it will fit in my Haf 922.
> 
> The same problem applies to an Intel rig. The FX8350 has out performed my expectations so I'm hoping Zen will do the same.


Oh i agree, I will mostly likely only spring for one or the other (I have to do two rigs anyway, Me + Wife) so i'm going to wait it out a while and see what we hear about Zen, if the release date is too far away (more than 10 months from now) then i will be going for X99 instead. that simple really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There's English football, as run by FIFA, there's American football as run by pussies and I'm sure Sgt Bilko will back me up there's Aussie rules as played by men!
> 
> How long before we get edited again for being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Rugby union is for Grammer School toffs, I know I played Union for my school till I was banned for being to violent, league is to soft for my liking,
> 
> 
> 
> We could take some of the best Soccer (not real football) players and have them fight with American football players...
> 
> I wonder who would win? Any Soccer players 6' 7" @ 350lbs. ?
Click to expand...

Fist fighting is a silly comparison to determine which sport is better.......i mean both of them would be afraid of looking like crap for their next commercial anyways









Each to their own, lets leave it at that shall we?


----------



## cssorkinman

Being from Nebraska, I'm almost expected to be a ravenous college football fan. When I was a younger man... I probably was. Life has brought to me things that I now consider to be so much important that it relegated football, ( or any sport for that matter) to a rather trivial status.
Great to have something you are passionate about , but be mindful it doesn't become an obsession - too many people seem to lose focus on what is really important.

Back on topic
Having been involved in this hobby for over 10 years now, I've come to realize that most benchmarks are really only useful for improving the performance of a specific system at different settings.
Unless the benchmark applies directly to what you normally do with your rig, using them to compare one platform against another is fraught with inequities. From simple differences in instruction sets to gimping ( intentional or otherwise) one platform or another by the people who make the programs can render comparisons nearly meaningless.

mus1mis, I'm just teasing you, have fun with your new rig!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hmmmm , veddy veddy interestink! * removes monocle*
> 
> Zo, how lonk haf ve felt ze need to say deez wordz " I am NOT insecure!"????


You offend mus!









http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1843/1033/20699?minScore=18400&cpuName=Intel Core i7-5930K&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The problem for those of us with no spare money is "do we go Intel or wait for Zen" I have to save up my pennies to do one or the other,
> 
> I can't afford both.
> 
> Zen will need a new board, new ram, if it overclocks I will need new cooling, I might as well get a new graphics card as I'm sure a r9 270 is not going to be enough, and I bet none of it will fit in my Haf 922.
> 
> The same problem applies to an Intel rig. The FX8350 has out performed my expectations so I'm hoping Zen will do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i agree, I will mostly likely only spring for one or the other (I have to do two rigs anyway, Me + Wife) so i'm going to wait it out a while and see what we hear about Zen, if the release date is too far away (more than 10 months from now) then i will be going for X99 instead. that simple really.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There's English football, as run by FIFA, there's American football as run by pussies and I'm sure Sgt Bilko will back me up there's Aussie rules as played by men!
> 
> How long before we get edited again for being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Rugby union is for Grammer School toffs, I know I played Union for my school till I was banned for being to violent, league is to soft for my liking,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could take some of the best Soccer (not real football) players and have them fight with American football players...
> 
> I wonder who would win? Any Soccer players 6' 7" @ 350lbs. ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fist fighting is a silly comparison to determine which sport is better.......i mean both of them would be afraid of looking like crap for their next commercial anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own, lets leave it at that shall we?
Click to expand...

There was no fighting intended, I thought we were just screwing around.

Sorry if anyone actually thought my comments were real...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> There was no fighting intended, I thought we were just screwing around.
> 
> Sorry if anyone actually thought my comments were real...


Mike , nobody thought you were serious, now if you were claiming 5.2 on a 212 we would start to argue and bicker, adult men playing with balls will always come second to a decent overclock


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> There was no fighting intended, I thought we were just screwing around.
> 
> Sorry if anyone actually thought my comments were real...
> 
> 
> 
> Mike , nobody thought you were serious, now if you were claiming 5.2 on a 212 we would start to argue and bicker, adult men playing with balls will always come second to a decent overclock
Click to expand...

10-4 Mike!


----------



## Liranan

Already beaten to it by others who have pointed out that football isn't handegg.


----------



## Kuivamaa

IBT AVX 2.54 always returns this error in my case, after finishing all passes.It doesn't matter if I ask for 1,3,10 or 20 runs, it won't stop midtest but return this error in the end. Even when everything is 100% bog stock. Is there another version that actually works?


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX 2.54 always returns this error in my case, after finishing all passes.It doesn't matter if I ask for 1,3,10 or 20 runs, it won't stop midtest but return this error in the end. Even when everything is 100% bog stock. Is there another version that actually works?


Run it in compatibility mode for Windows 7. Try it then.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX 2.54 always returns this error in my case, after finishing all passes.It doesn't matter if I ask for 1,3,10 or 20 runs, it won't stop midtest but return this error in the end. Even when everything is 100% bog stock. Is there another version that actually works?


I take it your running it in win 7 compatibility mode and as admin?

Damb Chris beat me to it....must type quicker.....


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I take it your running it in win 7 compatibility mode and as admin?
> 
> Damb Chris beat me to it....must type quicker.....


LOL!!!!must type faster ...must type faster.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Was always running it as admin but haven't touched the compatibility since I migrated to Win 8.1. Running it in that compatibility mode actually makes it work so rep to both of you.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Was always running it as admin but haven't touched the compatibility since I migrated to Win 8.1. Running it in that compatibility mode actually makes it work so rep to both of you.


Glad to hear you got it running right.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I was able to bring my voltages down considerably with higher clocked ram. 

Before I had to have my cpu/nb at 1.4v along with my vcore at 1.4v. This time around I can do 1.36 vcore and 1.20 cpu/nb.


----------



## mus1mus

Two words....

PUSH IT!


----------



## Kalistoval

Its not possible, This chips sweet spot is 4.6 . At 4.7 it requires 1.4v core and at that voltage it starts to hit 52c ish approx. on both socket and core. At 4.8 it would require about 1.48v core + I would Imagine it spike to 65c +. I have a Kraken x60 with 2 corsair air series 2350 rpm fans 1 nzxt 2500 rpm fan in the back of my case and 1 nzxt 2500 rpm fan on the flip side cooling the vrm heatsink's. I forgot to mention under load from IBT all cores kick up to 99% - 100% usage, Somthing I havnt seen happen during stress testing very often. Normally I would see some sort of throttling about 85% to 90% ish usage, that was with my old samsung modules.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> *Its not possible, This chips sweet spot is 4.6* . At 4.7 it requires 1.4v core and at that voltage it starts to hit 52c ish approx. on both socket and core. At 4.8 it would require about 1.48v core + I would Imagine it spike to 65c +. I have a Kraken x60 with 2 corsair air series 2350 rpm fans 1 nzxt 2500 rpm fan in the back of my case and 1 nzxt 2500 rpm fan on the flip side cooling the vrm heatsink's. I forgot to mention under load from IBT all cores kick up to 99% - 100% usage, Somthing I havnt seen happen during stress testing very often. Normally I would see some sort of throttling about 85% to 90% ish usage, that was with my old samsung modules.


You'll never know till you try it out. Those sweetspots are itching for some lovin'.
I would always advise for clocks 4.8GHz and over for these chips.








Cause that's what separate em boys from men.

Still a good clocking chip IMO. Your Kracken should be able to tame it. 65C is stil very good temp.
The throttling might be due to the Power saving options enabled. Disable them while trying to OC. Once you find the clocks you would like to keep, Enable them and save that Profile.
Handy when you have the itch to mess with them clocks again.


----------



## Kalistoval

All power saving features are always disabled. I will try it later tonight. Im really liking this ram plus I got a price match for it at Fry's so I payed waaaaaaaaaaay way less. At first they didn't want to honor the price match until both newegg and amazon pulled up the same price I think I payed $120-130 ish for 16gb of 2400mhz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> All power saving features are always disabled. I will try it later tonight. Im really liking this ram plus I got a price match for it at Fry's so I payed waaaaaaaaaaay way less. At first they didn't want to honor the price match until both newegg and amazon pulled up the same price I think I payed $120-130 ish for 16gb of 2400mhz.


What RAM are you using now?

I'm thinking of a 2400 kit for giggles.


----------



## Southpaws

Hey all :c

Really trying to get this FX8350 to overclock decently.

I've got it under water, but it doesn't matter because I can't get a stable OC for the life of me at 4.8ghz.

My motherboard is an MSI 970 Gaming (haven't seen anyone else try to overclock with this thing).

My ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 1600mhz

here is my CPU-Z right now:


even at 1.5+ core voltage, IBT fails after 30 seconds or so. My temps never hit above 50c.

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What RAM are you using now?
> 
> I'm thinking of a 2400 kit for giggles.


These http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233585 I picked a kit up from my local Frys as a price match Microcenter sells them as well for like nearly $200 you can also price match them.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Hey all :c
> 
> Really trying to get this FX8350 to overclock decently.
> 
> I've got it under water, but it doesn't matter because I can't get a stable OC for the life of me at 4.8ghz.
> 
> My motherboard is an MSI 970 Gaming (haven't seen anyone else try to overclock with this thing).
> 
> My ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 1600mhz
> 
> here is my CPU-Z right now:
> 
> 
> even at 1.5+ core voltage, IBT fails after 30 seconds or so. My temps never hit above 50c.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?


What is your load line calibration set to, and what is your actual voltage under load?


----------



## Southpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> What is your load line calibration set to, and what is your actual voltage under load?


I believe this mobo doesn't have load line calibration options :c

Under load it's the same as in the screenshot


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> I believe this mobo doesn't have load line calibration options :c
> 
> Under load it's the same as in the screenshot


Check those voltages again with hwinfo64 or hwmonitor. I'm pretty sure your having vdroop issues, with no LLC.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Hey all :c
> 
> Really trying to get this FX8350 to overclock decently.
> 
> I've got it under water, but it doesn't matter because I can't get a stable OC for the life of me at 4.8ghz.
> 
> My motherboard is an MSI 970 Gaming (haven't seen anyone else try to overclock with this thing).
> 
> My ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 1600mhz
> 
> here is my CPU-Z right now:
> 
> 
> even at 1.5+ core voltage, IBT fails after 30 seconds or so. My temps never hit above 50c.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?


What is your Cpu/Nb voltage set too, what is your LLC ( Load Line Calibration ) set to, Are the power saving features disabled in your bios. If possible could you take screen shots of your bios options the over clocking features.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

MSI in general doesn't have LLC afaik


----------



## Southpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What is your Cpu/Nb voltage set too, what is your LLC ( Load Line Calibration ) set to, Are the power saving features disabled in your bios. If possible could you take screen shots of your bios options the over clocking features.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*


core c6 state needs to be disabled turn off svm if your not going to be using vmware type of programs in windows


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What is your Cpu/Nb voltage set too, what is your LLC ( Load Line Calibration ) set to, Are the power saving features disabled in your bios. If possible could you take screen shots of your bios options the over clocking features.


Looking at http://www.anandtech.com/show/8907/msi-970-gaming-motherboard-review-undercutting-am3-at-100/7 it doesn't have LLC..

"Looking at the performance, if we directly compare the FX-8320E overclocking results of the 970 Gaming to the 990FX Extreme9, the latter has the headroom for another 100 MHz peak but also costs almost double. The 970 Gaming has a few downsides, such as offset-only overclocking and a lack of load-line calibration options, but it will provide a decent manual overclock when it needs to. The OC Genie seems dependent on the CPU being used, and while it failed with the FX-8320E, the FX-8150 had no issue at all."


----------



## Southpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> core c6 state needs to be disabled turn off svm if your not going to be using vmware type of programs in windows


Did that, this was still the result:


----------



## Chris635

I think you are having massive vdroop with that board. You say your on water for cooling. What kind of water...custom loop or all in one? I ask because you may need more voltage to compensate for the vdroop.


----------



## Southpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I think you are having massive vdroop with that board. You say your on water for cooling. What kind of water...custom loop or all in one? I ask because you may need more voltage to compensate for the vdroop.


I'm using an H80 right now, but I'm gonna be switching to a custom loop here within a month.

I'm actually kinda disappointing with the board + CPU. Wishing I'd spent the extra and went with an intel CPU at this point.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Hey all :c
> 
> Really trying to get this FX8350 to overclock decently.
> 
> I've got it under water, but it doesn't matter because I can't get a stable OC for the life of me at 4.8ghz.
> 
> My motherboard is an MSI 970 Gaming (haven't seen anyone else try to overclock with this thing).
> 
> My ram is Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 1600mhz
> 
> here is my CPU-Z right now:
> 
> 
> even at 1.5+ core voltage, IBT fails after 30 seconds or so. My temps never hit above 50c.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here?


could be a weak core... but from what I've seen of your posts my first action would be -

turn down your HT/NB down to 2000 (or as low as it will go), not every AMD motherboard is stable with a 2400 NB speed. sometimes you'll be limited lower then that.

Bump your ram voltage up +.05V

give that a try. maybe bump the nb/ht voltage a little bit.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> I'm using an H80 right now, but I'm gonna be switching to a custom loop here within a month.
> 
> I'm actually kinda disappointing with the board + CPU. Wishing I'd spent the extra and went with an intel CPU at this point.


Your using an h80 at 1.55v and not going above 50c. Yes you are suffering from vdroop. You may need more vcore. Not sure if that board can handle it. I could be wrong though. I need 1.56v for 4.9 ghz and it is at about 50c for socket and cores with custom loop.


----------



## Kalistoval

Guys how sure are we that his over clock is even stable up to 4.7? I think what we need from him to do is to clock back down to 4.0 and test what is the lowest vcore it will take for the system to become stable before even trying to shoot for 4.8.


----------



## Kalistoval

Okay so I'm going try to lend a hand as much as I can so please download HWinfo 64 bit here's the link install the program run sensors only and take a screen shot of what it reports from top to bottom. http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI in general doesn't have LLC afaik


MSI has it , but not on AM3+ motherboards that I know of.

My MSI intel ( P67 - Z 87) boards have it, as well as my FM2 rig ( that FM 2 board is a monster btw).

The MSI 970 gaming board is probably going to be limited to around 4.6 ghz for prime 95/IBT avx stable with an 8 core Vishera. Given a decent supporting cast, however, I wouldn't be surprised (depending on the chip) if you could game/everyday task at 4.8 ghz without any problems.

V-droop will depend on bios settings, not familiar at all with that board however or perhaps I could be more helpful. @Southpaws Post some screenies of Hwinfo or hwmonitor whilst running a stress test so we can see the temps and voltages.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI in general doesn't have LLC afaik
> 
> 
> 
> MSI has it , but not on AM3+ motherboards that I know of.
> 
> My MSI intel ( P67 - Z 87) boards have it, as well as my FM2 rig ( that FM 2 board is a monster btw).
> 
> The MSI 970 gaming board is probably going to be limited to around 4.6 ghz for prime 95/IBT avx stable with an 8 core Vishera. Given a decent supporting cast, however, I wouldn't be surprised (depending on the chip) if you could game/everyday task at 4.8 ghz without any problems.
> 
> V-droop will depend on bios settings, not familiar at all with that board however or perhaps I could be more helpful. @Southpaws Post some screenies of Hwinfo or hwmonitor whilst running a stress test so we can see the temps and voltages.
Click to expand...

Interesting.....thank you for the info









I love my little Giga FM2+ board, its about to get a real workout in a month or so









As for the problem at hand, screencaps of temps + voltages while stressing please









Ive fired up my 8350 again now and im having the same issue i did last go round, might need some help getting past 4.8 stable with it (can bench at 5.2 mind you).


----------



## Southpaws

Here is everything during the burn test. It seems that Core Temp was not giving me an accurate representation of my actual temps...



edit: that image didnt upload well, here is an imgur mirror:


----------



## Southpaws

I just ran it at 4.6ghz and it failed after 37 seconds, what the hell :c


----------



## mus1mus

Run IBT using Windows 7 Compatibility mode.


----------



## Kalistoval

Its probably because you arnt any kinda stable so go into your bios set 1.2v for your cpu/nb voltage and set 1.3375v for your cpu voltage and run your cpu at 4.0 ghz also disable that cpu smart protection and also run both your cpu/nb and HT at 2200 mhz. then re test ibt avx on very high 20 times


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> I'm using an H80 right now, but *I'm gonna be switching to a custom loop here within a month.
> *
> I'm actually kinda disappointing with the board + CPU. *Wishing I'd spent the extra and went with an Intel CPU at this point.*


Before you go full blown custom loop, I'd seriously consider getting a 990FX board. Don't waste money on WC'ing that MSI board...

Second, no need to go to Intel... all you need is to save for a better board and then water cool that...









This is only what I'd do, just a thought... Good Luck!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Here is everything during the burn test. It seems that Core Temp was not giving me an accurate representation of my actual temps...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: that image didnt upload well, here is an imgur mirror:


Socket temps are going nuts. Have you got any fans you can place so that they blow directly on the socket area , front and back?

EDIT: I didn't see what PSU you are running, what do you have?

Side note: I have a set of crucial ballistic sports.... my opinion.... they are terrible







.


----------



## Southpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Socket temps are going nuts. Have you got any fans you can place so that they blow directly on the socket area , front and back?
> 
> EDIT: I didn't see what PSU you are running, what do you have?
> 
> Side note: I have a set of crucial ballistic sports.... my opinion.... they are terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm using a Corsair CX600.

I'm not sure what you mean by socket area. the CPU itself is covered by the H80 block, and I have two 140mm front fans pulling in cold air over the system and out of my two radiators.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Socket temps are going nuts. Have you got any fans you can place so that they blow directly on the socket area , front and back?
> 
> EDIT: I didn't see what PSU you are running, what do you have?
> 
> Side note: I have a set of crucial ballistic sports.... my opinion.... they are terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a Corsair CX600.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by socket area. the CPU itself is covered by the H80 block, and I have two 140mm front fans pulling in cold air over the system and out of my two radiators.
Click to expand...

Place a fan on the back side of hte motherboard , blowing on the socket.
Also, when you tried 4.6 , did you lower your voltage? What batch number is your vishera?
You may want to lower your voltage to 1.47 or so for 4.6, it seems the offset voltage is fairly stubbornly staying at what you set it at, the newer batch chips don't need as much Voltage as early ones.
The CX is not a real good psu , but it should be ok, unless you have an overclocked 290 or so paired with it.

EDIT : example of lower voltage ibt at 4.6ghz


----------



## miklkit

My early 8350 would not do 4.8 stable with my MSI GD80. No way no how. I went as high as 1.635v which had it stress testing at 1.552v and it still wasn't stable. IMO pushing that high of vcore into that 970 Gaming board is like committing hari kiri. It does not have the good quality hardware in it to do that safely. I hope it doesn't take the CPU with it when it goes.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> I'm using a Corsair CX600.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by socket area. the CPU itself is covered by the H80 block, and I have two 140mm front fans pulling in cold air over the system and *out of my two radiators*.


Why would you want to push hot air through your rads? It makes no sense, but neither does the setup of an H80!

Drawing cool outside air through the rads will better cool your crucial components...

BTW: I'm not a big fan of Corsair AIO coolers, I think they're junk...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Here is everything during the burn test. It seems that Core Temp was not giving me an accurate representation of my actual temps...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: that image didnt upload well, here is an imgur mirror:


you are temp throttling, that board is only 6+2 phase instead of the 990FX 8+2 phase so the vrms get hot pretty quick under that high voltage.

I don't think 4.8 is in reach for that board, try to disable every power saving features in bios and set HT to stock 2600 and NB to stock 2200 with stock volts or set the NB volts to 1.2 in bios.

I don't know if your RAM is okay but i see that your PSU is dipping below 12V under load, i had the same thing with my previous Seasonic PSU and i had trouble with overclocking and maintaining stability.

Maybe its not one but several things that are wrong, 1: the board is an 970 chipset instead of the fully 990FX that this chip needs, 2: maybe your RAM is not that good, 3: your PSU is not one of the best for overclocking.

Have you tried to load optimized defaults on your motherboard and tun IBT to see how it goes?

IMO 4.6 is the max you can get from this chip with that motherboard, if you want more just get an 990FX board.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Why would you want to push hot air through your rads? It makes no sense, but neither does the setup of an H80!
> 
> Drawing cool outside air through the rads will better cool your crucial components...
> 
> *BTW: I'm not a big fan of Corsair AIO coolers, I think they're junk*...


Why? Did you ever use one?

I have my Corsair H100i for a couple of years now and its doing an fantastic job to be honest.. its loud as hell at max speed but what AIO cooler isn't..

warranty of Corsair is also outstanding and i have 5 years of it..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> I'm using a Corsair CX600.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by socket area. the CPU itself is covered by the H80 block, and I have two 140mm front fans pulling in cold air over the system and *out of my two radiators*.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to push hot air through your rads? It makes no sense, but neither does the setup of an H80!
> 
> Drawing cool outside air through the rads will better cool your crucial components...
> 
> BTW: I'm not a big fan of Corsair AIO coolers, I think they're junk...
Click to expand...

Majority of them are Asetek made anyway apart for the "i" series (H100i, H80i etc) and the H100i is pretty good if im honest.


----------



## Southpaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you are temp throttling, that board is only 6+2 phase instead of the 990FX 8+2 phase so the vrms get hot pretty quick under that high voltage.
> 
> I don't think 4.8 is in reach for that board, try to disable every power saving features in bios and set HT to stock 2600 and NB to stock 2200 with stock volts or set the NB volts to 1.2 in bios.
> 
> I don't know if your RAM is okay but i see that your PSU is dipping below 12V under load, i had the same thing with my previous Seasonic PSU and i had trouble with overclocking and maintaining stability.
> 
> Maybe its not one but several things that are wrong, 1: the board is an 970 chipset instead of the fully 990FX that this chip needs, 2: maybe your RAM is not that good, 3: your PSU is not one of the best for overclocking.
> 
> Have you tried to load optimized defaults on your motherboard and tun IBT to see how it goes?
> 
> IMO 4.6 is the max you can get from this chip with that motherboard, if you want more just get an 990FX board.


Yea I'm thinking to get this motherboard once I'm done with my GPU upgrades. Look good?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Why would you want to push hot air through your rads? It makes no sense, but neither does the setup of an H80!
> 
> Drawing cool outside air through the rads will better cool your crucial components...
> 
> BTW: I'm not a big fan of Corsair AIO coolers, I think they're junk...


Just saying, my case is so big that the air is not hot when it goes through the rads.

Ontop of that, if you look up benchmarks for push vs pull on rad setups like mine you'll find that even when blowing hot air through an AIO rad, there is usually not more than a 1-2 degree difference.

I got the H80 refurbished for $50, so I think its great.

Well guys, I think im gonna hold out until I get a less junky motherboard, and then give it another go. Either that or save up for something like an i7-4770k. We'll have to see.


----------



## Mega Man

as i have both 8350 and 4790k get the mobo,

either the CVFz or the sabertooth will work great


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Yea I'm thinking to get this motherboard once I'm done with my GPU upgrades. Look good?
> Just saying, my case is so big that the air is not hot when it goes through the rads.
> 
> Ontop of that, if you look up benchmarks for push vs pull on rad setups like mine you'll find that even when blowing hot air through an AIO rad, there is usually not more than a 1-2 degree difference.
> 
> I got the H80 refurbished for $50, so I think its great.
> 
> Well guys, I think im gonna hold out until I get a less junky motherboard, and then give it another go. Either that or save up for something like an i7-4770k. We'll have to see.


Yep that's one of the best if not the best 990FX board you can buy at the moment, you are not going to be disappointed.

I don't see any reason to go with Intel I7 4770K because of the much higher cost performance ratio.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> I'm using a Corsair CX600.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by socket area. the CPU itself is covered by the H80 block, and I have two 140mm front fans pulling in cold air over the system and out of my two radiators.


Usual things we recommend are fan on rear of socket and fans on vrms.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Usual things we recommend are fan on rear of socket and fans on vrms.


Always this!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why? *Did you ever use one?*
> 
> I have my *Corsair H100*i for a couple of years now and its doing an fantastic job to be honest.. its loud as hell at max speed but what AIO cooler isn't..
> 
> warranty of Corsair is also outstanding and i have 5 years of it..


Of coarse I have used one.

My first water cooling experience was an H100i.

Then I discovered Swiftech's H220, it dropped my CPU temps by 10c over the H100i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Majority of them are Asetek made anyway apart for the "i" series (H100i, H80i etc) and the H100i is pretty good if im honest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Yea I'm thinking to get this motherboard once I'm done with my GPU upgrades. Look good?
> *Just saying, my case is so big that the air is not hot when it goes through the rads.
> *
> Ontop of that, if you look up benchmarks for *push vs pull on rad setups* like mine you'll find that even when blowing hot air through an AIO rad, *there is usually not more than a 1-2 degree difference.
> *
> I got the H80 refurbished for $50, so I think its great..


Air from the outside is still cooler than the case air...

Push/Pull is irrelevant, you can still push or pull air from the outside in

A couple of degrees here and a couple there can total a significant difference... A Swiftech H220, H220x and so on will beat any Corsair AOI

BTW: I was expecting that people would disagree with MHO about Corsair AOI coolers...

Like @Mega Man says "Budget Components = Budget Results"" That's the way it was for me between Corsair and Swiftech.


----------



## mus1mus

My ressurected budget rig has a couple thick 360s in it. Didnt put up budget results though.









But yeah, 240mm AIO Minimum for those gunning numbers. If not, an E-chip might help.


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Usual things we recommend are fan on rear of socket and fans on vrms.


how much of a temp drop could i expect for putting a fan on the rear of the socket?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> how much of a temp drop could i expect for putting a fan on the rear of the socket?


Depends on the fans. And your motherboard.

CHVFZ socket temps went down by about 10C or less by using a 3K rpm delta on mine.

Kitty dropped more than 15C on the same set-up.

Final results still favor CHVFZ though. As it has a much cooler socket.


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Depends on the fans. And your motherboard.
> 
> CHVFZ socket temps went down by about 10C or less by using a 3K rpm delta on mine.
> 
> Kitty dropped more than 15C on the same set-up.
> 
> Final results still favor CHVFZ though. As it has a much cooler socket.


Im running an Asus sabertooth, and I was planning on putting the biggest, highest cfm fan I could fit behind the socket.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you are temp throttling, that board is only 6+2 phase instead of the 990FX 8+2 phase so the vrms get hot pretty quick under that high voltage.
> 
> I don't think 4.8 is in reach for that board, try to disable every power saving features in bios and set HT to stock 2600 and NB to stock 2200 with stock volts or set the NB volts to 1.2 in bios.
> 
> I don't know if your RAM is okay but i see that your PSU is dipping below 12V under load, i had the same thing with my previous Seasonic PSU and i had trouble with overclocking and maintaining stability.
> 
> Maybe its not one but several things that are wrong, 1: the board is an 970 chipset instead of the fully 990FX that this chip needs, 2: maybe your RAM is not that good, 3: your PSU is not one of the best for overclocking.
> 
> Have you tried to load optimized defaults on your motherboard and tun IBT to see how it goes?
> 
> IMO 4.6 is the max you can get from this chip with that motherboard, if you want more just get an 990FX board.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm thinking to get this motherboard once I'm done with my GPU upgrades. Look good?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Why would you want to push hot air through your rads? It makes no sense, but neither does the setup of an H80!
> 
> Drawing cool outside air through the rads will better cool your crucial components...
> 
> BTW: I'm not a big fan of Corsair AIO coolers, I think they're junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just saying, my case is so big that the air is not hot when it goes through the rads.
> 
> Ontop of that, if you look up benchmarks for push vs pull on rad setups like mine you'll find that even when blowing hot air through an AIO rad, there is usually not more than a 1-2 degree difference.
> 
> I got the H80 refurbished for $50, so I think its great.
> 
> Well guys, I think im gonna hold out until I get a less junky motherboard, and then give it another go. Either that or save up for something like an i7-4770k. We'll have to see.
Click to expand...

I think you are going to have to upgrade your motherboard, psu and cooler in order to gain enough in clockspeed to make a difference from what you have. If I were you , I'd shoot for a daily clock of 4.6 to 4.7ghz , while you may not be able to stress test at those clocks, I bet you'll be able to run anything you normally do without any problems.

It's up to you if you take our advice here, but if you choose not to , what's the point of asking for help?


----------



## mus1mus

This ^ and...
I see no point going for a 4770K when DCs are better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Im running an Asus sabertooth, and I was planning on putting the biggest, highest cfm fan I could fit behind the socket.


The kitty will show the improvement by a lot.

But dont forget a fan on the VRMs. They're more of a help than on the backside.


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The kitty will show the improvement by a lot.
> 
> But dont forget a fan on the VRMs. They're more of a help than on the backside.


Unfortunately my cooler doesn't allow room for a fan on the VRM


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This ^ and...
> I see *no point going for a 4770K* when DCs are better.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Im running an Asus sabertooth, and I was planning on putting the biggest, highest cfm fan I could fit behind the socket.
> 
> 
> 
> The kitty will show the improvement by a lot.
> 
> But dont forget a fan on the VRMs. They're more of a help than on the backside.
Click to expand...

Also a good point, the 3770k and 4770k are steaming piles of thermally limited crap in my opinion .

I think I'd rather have my 2600k than either of them TBH. However the 4790K may have more to offer.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This ^ and...
> I see no point going for a 4770K when DCs are better.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Im running an Asus sabertooth, and I was planning on putting the biggest, highest cfm fan I could fit behind the socket.
> 
> 
> 
> The kitty will show the improvement by a lot.
> 
> But dont forget a fan on the VRMs. They're more of a help than on the backside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also a good point, *the 3770k and 4770k are steaming piles of thermally limited crap in my opinion* .
> 
> I think I'd rather have my 2600k than either of them TBH. However the 4790K may have more to offer.
Click to expand...

Not just your opinion. It's the truth.









Higher clocks, better temps (til you get unlucky).

Still, a well tuned Vishera will not be a bottleneck as they (Inutel fans) say on any Video Card.

IMO, the op should better be looking for a way to upgrade his Mobo or picking a good batch chip. Or both, if desired, but should still have enough cash to upgrade other things such as a GPU for the price of an Intel Processor/Mobo combo.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Still, a well tuned Vishera will not be a bottleneck as they (Inutel fans) say on any Video Card.


I'd agree that CPU is never truly affecting what a GPU can do. It's more like some parts in some games or with some fps goals where CPU becomes more of a factor. But that is regardless of GPU.


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This ^ and...
> I see no point going for a 4770K when DCs are better.
> The kitty will show the improvement by a lot.
> 
> But dont forget a fan on the VRMs. They're more of a help than on the backside.


Any tips on cooling the vrms when running a giant cpu heatsink?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Any tips on cooling the vrms when running a giant cpu heatsink?


Remove the I/O cover and put an extracting fan there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This ^ and...
> I see no point going for a 4770K when DCs are better.
> The kitty will show the improvement by a lot.
> 
> But dont forget a fan on the VRMs. They're more of a help than on the backside.
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on cooling the vrms when running a giant cpu heatsink?
Click to expand...

Any room for one of these placed over your heatsink? http://assets.hardwaresphere.com/uploads/2010/11/Kingston-Black-HyperX-Fan-Memory-Cooler.jpg


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Any room for one of these placed over your heatsink? http://assets.hardwaresphere.com/uploads/2010/11/Kingston-Black-HyperX-Fan-Memory-Cooler.jpg


That would be a really nice option if it fit.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Any tips on cooling the vrms when running a giant cpu heatsink?


i got a nh d15 and it covers my vrms, keeps em cool too


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Any tips on cooling the vrms when running a giant cpu heatsink?


Those Down Draft Noctua NH-C14s do alright with FX 8 cores and 4.6 Ghz. Got one on a 8350. Moved the top fan to move air on to the memory. Moved the bottom to move air on to the Vrs. 4.6 Ghz is close to max you can do with air cooling and olde lady that likes a warm house. There are some fan powered memory coolers can that be adapted to Vr cooling. Kinda noisy but they work.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got a nh d15 and it covers my vrms, keeps em cool too




Noctua nh-c14 on a MSI 890fx board. Would have pulled the box out but I am lazy

The blue fins in the hole are the Vrs. That board is not rated to do 220 watts. But it can handle a 8350 at 4.6 Ghz I just bumped up the FSB to get it there and left every else thing on auto.


----------



## MiladEd

Finally upgraded my cooler to a CLC one, DeepCool GamerStorm Maelstorm 120k. I get about 12 C less temps on core and 6 C less on socket temps with this, pretty satisfied. Time to push the OC even harder!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Of coarse I have used one.
> 
> My first water cooling experience was an H100i.
> 
> *Then I discovered Swiftech's H220, it dropped my CPU temps by 10c over the H100i*
> 
> Air from the outside is still cooler than the case air...
> 
> Push/Pull is irrelevant, you can still push or pull air from the outside in
> 
> A couple of degrees here and a couple there can total a significant difference... A Swiftech H220, H220x and so on will beat any Corsair AOI
> 
> BTW: I was expecting that people would disagree with MHO about Corsair AOI coolers...
> 
> Like @Mega Man says "Budget Components = Budget Results"" That's the way it was for me between Corsair and Swiftech.


That's hard to believe to be honest, I've seen a lot of reviews about AIO coolers and non of them claim that its 10c cooler than Corsair h100i..

It must be better because of its better components but 10c difference...? The max temp drop i seen was 5c max.

Are you sure the ambient was the same on botch coolers?


----------



## warpuck

Make sure you keep the CPU temps down. The coolant will break down and clog the the loop up. Been there and had it happen. I ran mine at 53C and it lasted 18 months. I was folding so it was a pretty constant thing. I would NOT recommend folding with a mixed metal cooler
.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Finally upgraded my cooler to a CLC one, DeepCool GamerStorm Maelstorm 120k. I get about 12 C less temps on core and 6 C less on socket temps with this, pretty satisfied. Time to push the OC even harder!


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Make sure you keep the CPU temps down. The coolant will break down and clog the the loop up. Been there and had it happen. I ran mine at 53C and it lasted 18 months. I was folding so it was a pretty constant thing. I would NOT recommend folding with a mixed metal cooler
> .


Yeah, I don't fold, and my with my current OC (4.4 GHz) it maxes out on 53 core / 66 socket. I could get it stable on 4.5 GHz too, but my volts were too high (1.425 for 4.4, 1.475(!!) for 4.5) and so were the temps, and so I reduced it to the 4.4 GHz. I think it may the highest I can go with this motherboard, before the VRMs start to slowly fail.


----------



## Mega Man

Also 40mm fans work well to cool vrms


----------



## Alastair

I know it's OT a bit but do any of you guys know how to disassemble CoolerMaster Jetflo fans? Mine leaked a bit of oil into the hub and I just want to clean them and see if I can re-lube them.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know it's OT a bit but do any of you guys know how to disassemble CoolerMaster Jetflo fans? Mine leaked a bit of oil into the hub and I just want to clean them and see if I can re-lube them.


The blades should just detach with some gentle push.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know it's OT a bit but do any of you guys know how to disassemble CoolerMaster Jetflo fans? Mine leaked a bit of oil into the hub and I just want to clean them and see if I can re-lube them.
> 
> 
> 
> The blades should just detach with some gentle push.
Click to expand...

I tried even being not so gentle. I have sore fingers now. But the fan is still in one piece. So not that one me thinks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know it's OT a bit but do any of you guys know how to disassemble CoolerMaster Jetflo fans? Mine leaked a bit of oil into the hub and I just want to clean them and see if I can re-lube them.
> 
> 
> 
> The blades should just detach with some gentle push.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried even being not so gentle. I have sore fingers now. But the fan is still in one piece. So not that one me thinks.
Click to expand...

Did you look under the sticker on the back side to see if there is a snap ring on the shaft? I believe that there is not, but I am not sure, in absence of this , there may be a small bit of adhesive that if you heat it , it becomes easier to pull the blades off ( hairdryer/paint stripping gun).

Good luck


----------



## mus1mus

If that is a hydro bearing, the lock ring should be inside that can be detached with a bit of push from the hub side. I did the same on my NB-Eloops.

Cougars though, are little delicate that I havent pulled one from my stack.

If you can find a slip ring like orkin said, that can be easier. If none can be seen, you really gotta watch someone who have done one on the Tube.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If that is a hydro bearing, the lock ring should be inside that can be detached with a bit of push from the hub side. I did the same on my NB-Eloops.
> 
> Cougars though, are little delicate that I havent pulled one from my stack.
> 
> If you can find a slip ring like orkin said, that can be easier. If none can be seen, you really gotta watch someone who have done one on the Tube.


Jetflo's use a bearing that is unique only to CM as far as I am aware. They use a 4th generation POM Acetal bearing. How to get in there though. I really have no clue.


----------



## Mega Man

Ask the cm rep ( I can try to find his user name when I am home or you can ask @bramsli1 I think he knows who it is


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Southpaws*
> 
> Yea I'm thinking to get this motherboard once I'm done with my GPU upgrades. Look good?
> Just saying, my case is so big that the air is not hot when it goes through the rads.
> 
> Ontop of that, if you look up benchmarks for push vs pull on rad setups like mine you'll find that even when blowing hot air through an AIO rad, there is usually not more than a 1-2 degree difference.
> 
> I got the H80 refurbished for $50, so I think its great.
> 
> Well guys, I think im gonna hold out until I get a less junky motherboard, and then give it another go. Either that or save up for something like an i7-4770k. We'll have to see.


That board or the Sabertooth will be a HUGE improvement over what you've currently got. You'll get higher clocks for sure! Good luck. There's no need to go Intel either as I'm sure once you upgrade your motherboard you'll be golden.


----------



## Kalistoval

Turns out my kraken was just dusty literally


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Turns out my kraken was just dusty literally


What a Chip!

Can you still push it to check if it's worth some extra effort?


----------



## Kalistoval

prolly 4.9 be the max the kraken cant hold 5 ghz it fails at 1.49v+ goes above 72c but my socket stays at 60 lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> prolly 4.9 be the max the kraken cant hold 5 ghz it fails at 1.49v+ goes above 72c but my socket stays at 60 lol


There's a reason why I asked.









check this.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/49450_50#post_23909794

Since you have the kitty, which would always make the socket hotter than the cores, your chip might need some lovin' Lappin'.
You can considerably drop your core temps if you get it right and if you're man enough.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

4.8 in the 1.4-1.45 range seems to be about normal for these newer chips.

It's AFTER that, where things get tricky.

I'm running 4.8 on 1.4v for the summer, cause it's too damn hot for my 4.9 clock/voltage settings right now


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

My 8350 is not part of the new batch but not sure how old it is due to having the CPU lapped. Because I lack the VRM Fans and Socket Fans I once had in my PC I took it a notch down from 5GHz to 4.8GHz. Another reason was that even though 5GHz was stable in every game I play, Prime95/AIDA/OCCT 12+ hours and 50 Runs of IBT AVX Max my PC hard-crashes (shutdown) when I try to play Dragon Age Inquisition in DX11 or Mantle mode. Set it to 4.8GHz and the vcore accordingly to 1.46V (from 1.56v) and I no longer have hard-crashes. Sacrifice 200MHz and .1v from the CPU and hopefully less heat in the PC for my dual 290X.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My 8350 is not part of the new batch but not sure how old it is due to having the CPU lapped. Because I lack the VRM Fans and Socket Fans I once had in my PC I took it a notch down from 5GHz to 4.8GHz. Another reason was that even though 5GHz was stable in every game I play, Prime95/AIDA/OCCT 12+ hours and 50 Runs of IBT AVX Max my PC hard-crashes (shutdown) when I try to play Dragon Age Inquisition in DX11 or Mantle mode. Set it to 4.8GHz and the vcore accordingly to 1.46V (from 1.56v) and I no longer have hard-crashes. Sacrifice 200MHz and .1v from the CPU and hopefully less heat in the PC for my dual 290X.


Yeah, I really pissed my 8300 off when I added a second 290 in this tiny case.

CPU was like "oh, you don't care about meeeeeee anymore???"









Been cool again since using a single card, but that won't last long, as I'll be adding a second 390 around the end of the month.

4K POWA IS ON DA WAY!!!!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I really pissed my 8300 off when I added a second 290 in this tiny case.
> 
> CPU was like "oh, you don't care about meeeeeee anymore???"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been cool again since using a single card, but that won't last long, as I'll be adding a second 390 around the end of the month.
> 
> 4K POWA IS ON DA WAY!!!!


Yeah. Hope you enjoy getting another 390. I can't wait to try out the Catalyst 15.7 drivers when I get home after work. Freesync for Crossfire!!!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah. Hope you enjoy getting another 390. I can't wait to try out the Catalyst 15.7 drivers when I get home after work. Freesync for Crossfire!!!


Yeah, looks like that driver has the improved tessy from the 15.15 driver.

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah. Hope you enjoy getting another 390. I can't wait to try out the Catalyst 15.7 drivers when I get home after work. Freesync for Crossfire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like that driver has the improved tessy from the 15.15 driver.
> 
> HAVE FUN!!
Click to expand...

Im downloading it on my phone so i dont have to wait around when i get home









Nice to finally have VSR for 7900 series cards though...


----------



## SavageBrat

Well i finally retired the 6300 today and pick up a 8370 been playing with it for a spell, I think the temps are on the high side a little bit but it was stable. won't run it as a daily as it summer here and it gets a tad warm here,,


----------



## diggiddi

Savage Where did you get that Fractal Design Kelvin S36 ?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's hard to believe to be honest, I've seen a lot of reviews about AIO coolers and non of them claim that its 10c cooler than Corsair h100i..
> 
> It must be better because of its better components but 10c difference...? The max temp drop i seen was 5c max.
> 
> Are you sure the ambient was the same on botch coolers?


The H220-X and H100i are very close so I don't know how he got such a massive drop unless there was a problem with it. The main difference between the two coolers is that the H220-X is much quieter at max rpm, causing the H100i to beat it but not everyone likes to have a jet engine in their homes which is why I didn't buy an H100i.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> The H220-X and H100i are very close so I don't know how he got such a massive drop unless there was a problem with it. The main difference between the two coolers is that the H220-X is much quieter at max rpm, causing the H100i to beat it but not everyone likes to have a jet engine in their homes which is why I didn't buy an H100i.


the cpu block in the h220x is better the pump is way better in both head pressure and longevity...but yeah not a massive difference in temps...but expandable and great customer service


----------



## MiladEd

Any idea how to reduce my socket temps? I've a fan mounted behind the CPU socket, but my socket temps reach way up in the mid 60s while my core temps are well below that and in the higher 40s. Seems like my socket temps are bottlenecking my OC.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the cpu block in the h220x is better the pump is way better in both head pressure and longevity...but yeah not a massive difference in temps...but expandable and great customer service


Don't forget - the Corsair rad is made of aluminum, the Swiftech is made of much better cooper - the Swiftech is expandable






and then this






look at the charts in the videos, both AOI's using Noctua NF-F12's...

It is my personal experience - I had both AOI's - 9c to 10c difference core temps... The Swiftech was far superior...

I don't have my data saved on this, it was 18 to 24 months ago and don't want to waste more time on this...

Mike


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the cpu block in the h220x is better the pump is way better in both head pressure and longevity...but yeah not a massive difference in temps...but expandable and great customer service
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget - the Corsair rad is made of aluminum, the Swiftech is made of much better cooper - the Swiftech is expandable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the charts in the videos, both AOI's using Noctua NF-F12's...
> 
> It is my personal experience - I had both AOI's - 9c to 10c difference core temps... The Swiftech was far superior...
> 
> I don't have my data saved on this, it was 18 to 24 months ago and don't want to waste more time on this...
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

The H220x is a better AIO and considering it was 50% more expensive here ($150 vs $200) it should be.

Ive no doubt you got better temps with it the only thing myself and some others had a hard time believing was the 9-10c drop in temps.

The other thing to remember is the H100i is also older than the H220x, i wouldnt recommend the H100i to anyone atm just because newer CLC's have come out and are better.

That said Im testing out a Nepton 240m at the moment and its doing pretty damn well if im honest


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Going to sleep with IBT AVX Max 50 Run running on my 8350. I'll know if my H100i can cope with 4.8GHz and 1.46v during the summer without the help of a socket fan and VRM fans. Also will see if 1.46v is still stable on 4.8GHz or not.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The H220x is a better AIO and considering it was 50% more expensive here ($150 vs $200) it should be.
> 
> Ive no doubt you got better temps with it the only thing myself and some others had a hard time believing was the 9-10c drop in temps.
> 
> The other thing to remember is the H100i is also older than the H220x, i wouldnt recommend the H100i to anyone atm just because newer CLC's have come out and are better.
> 
> That said Im testing out a Nepton 240m at the moment and its doing pretty damn well if im honest


Even the H80i is more expensive than the H220-X here so there was no way I was going to buy any Corfail product. Some people love them but after my H70 I'm not making that mistake again.


----------



## mus1mus

Where on Earth are you again?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The H220x is a better AIO and considering it was 50% more expensive here ($150 vs $200) it should be.
> 
> Ive no doubt you got better temps with it the only thing myself and some others had a hard time believing was the 9-10c drop in temps.
> 
> The other thing to remember is the H100i is also older than the H220x, i wouldnt recommend the H100i to anyone atm just because newer CLC's have come out and are better.
> 
> That said Im testing out a Nepton 240m at the moment and its doing pretty damn well if im honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the H80i is more expensive than the H220-X here so there was no way I was going to buy any Corfail product. Some people love them but after my H70 I'm not making that mistake again.
Click to expand...

ok here's the thing, if the H100i and the H-220X are the same price then it's a no brainer, get the Swiftech......I'm not following any brand loyalty or hating on another product i'm just stating it as i see it.

My H100i stood up to alot of punishment so to suddenly hear "It's crap" or "Corfail" makes me scratch my head and wonder what's happened?

Honestly it's all down to price, looks, warranty and performance, same as just about everything we buy for our PC's.....When i got my H100i there was no H-220X, the H100i was one of the best AIO's on the market.

Bear in mind the H80i and H100i are made by CoolIT and not by Asetek like the rest of the lineup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where on Earth are you again?


China iirc


----------



## SavageBrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Savage Where did you get that Fractal Design Kelvin S36 ?


Had it sent from Dubai to here in Jordan it's a bit on the high side but it's nicely made copper radiator and cpu block, g 1/4 fittings so it's expandable and also refillable..


----------



## mus1mus

Are you guys trying to make a good recommemndation or just justifying each of you purchases?.

My first loop cost less than any 240 AIO locally.


----------



## Kalistoval

My krakken is by far superior to both simply because its name implies a water element.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you guys trying to make a good recommemndation or just justifying each of you purchases?.
> 
> My first loop cost less than any 240 AIO locally.


As did mine tbh lol

people like different things and different brands is all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Savage Where did you get that Fractal Design Kelvin S36 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Had it sent from Dubai to here in Jordan it's a bit on the high side but it's nicely made copper radiator and cpu block, g 1/4 fittings so it's expandable and also refillable..
Click to expand...

I've used one on a friends build before, they look good and perform decent.....I actually have a T12 sitting here as well.....I really should do something about that


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> My krakken is by far superior to both simply because its name implies a water element.


and Alcohol


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok here's the thing, if the H100i and the H-220X are the same price then it's a no brainer, get the Swiftech......I'm not following any brand loyalty or hating on another product i'm just stating it as i see it.
> 
> My H100i stood up to alot of punishment so to suddenly hear "It's crap" or "Corfail" makes me scratch my head and wonder what's happened?
> 
> Honestly it's all down to price, looks, warranty and performance, same as just about everything we buy for our PC's.....When i got my H100i there was no H-220X, the H100i was one of the best AIO's on the market.
> 
> Bear in mind the H80i and H100i are made by CoolIT and not by Asetek like the rest of the lineup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China iirc


To be honest I can't remember who made the H70 but it was a massive disappointment. It was supposed to be an amazing cooler that beat all other tower coolers of the time and be future proof. To my disappointment I learned it couldn't cool my old 955BE at 3.5 and it would heat up to 65 and sometimes close to 70. Fortunately AMD make really sturdy CPU's and the CPU is still working fin in a friend's PC.

The H100i is a good product and can match the H220-X easily but at the cost of noise. It needs four fans at full speed to match the H220-X, which to me isn't a consideration and the H220-X is cheaper too by quite a bit. I am not saying that the H100i is a bad product but I have had a bad experience with Corsair and just don't want to try them again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where on Earth are you again?


China mate.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok here's the thing, if the H100i and the H-220X are the same price then it's a no brainer, get the Swiftech......I'm not following any brand loyalty or hating on another product i'm just stating it as i see it.
> 
> My H100i stood up to alot of punishment so to suddenly hear "It's crap" or "Corfail" makes me scratch my head and wonder what's happened?
> 
> Honestly it's all down to price, looks, warranty and performance, same as just about everything we buy for our PC's.....When i got my H100i there was no H-220X, the H100i was one of the best AIO's on the market.
> 
> Bear in mind the H80i and H100i are made by CoolIT and not by Asetek like the rest of the lineup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China iirc
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I can't remember who made the H70 but it was a massive disappointment. It was supposed to be an amazing cooler that beat all other tower coolers of the time and be future proof. To my disappointment I learned it couldn't cool my old 955BE at 3.5 and it would heat up to 65 and sometimes close to 70. Fortunately AMD make really sturdy CPU's and the CPU is still working fin in a friend's PC.
> 
> The H100i is a good product and can match the H220-X easily but at the cost of noise. It needs four fans at full speed to match the H220-X, which to me isn't a consideration and the H220-X is cheaper too by quite a bit. I am not saying that the H100i is a bad product but I have had a bad experience with Corsair and just don't want to try them again.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Where on Earth are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> China mate.
Click to expand...

I bought an H60 for my first clc, promptly attached it to my shiny new 2600k , cranked it up to 5 ghz on 1.43 volts and started prime 95. I was amazed! Temps barely broke 80 - I was ready to proclaim this cooler as the Queen Mother of all coolers. Little did I know that it had more to do with the chip being a darn good one than the abilities of the cooler. I think that was 4 years ago already, the chip and cooler are both still running fine today. It almost certainly overinflated my opinion of these new CLC's.
On the relatively cool running X 6's I have it will cool them to around 4 ghz , but that's about the practical limit.,
The h-100 does a wonderful job on my GD-80 rig, but when you crank everything up to high, its pretty hard to live with the noise.


----------



## mus1mus

^this.

Sometimes people neglect the fact that a chip has a lot to say in a cooler's performance. Unless you have used both in one system, you can't just say one is better than the other.

With regards to the h100i vs the swiftech though, you have to consider that the swiftech is made of better components, has a good pump, expandable, and all. H100i can't beat that. Not talking temps here (though I still think the swiftech will prevail)

Reviews also dont take into account comparing them with a single set of fans. Just blabbering about noise and silence is all.

Mind you, the cost over an air cooler stopped me from getting an H100i before. But I don't think it will cut it given my spot on earth.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> My krakken is by far superior to both simply because its name implies a water element.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^this.
> 
> Sometimes people neglect the fact that a chip has a lot to say in a cooler's performance. Unless you have used both in one system, you can't just say one is better than the other.
> 
> With regards to the h100i vs the swiftech though, you have to consider that the swiftech is made of better components, has a good pump, expandable, and all. H100i can't beat that. Not talking temps here (though I still think the swiftech will prevail)
> 
> Reviews also dont take into account comparing them with a single set of fans. Just blabbering about noise and silence is all.
> 
> Mind you, the cost over an air cooler stopped me from getting an H100i before. But I don't think it will cut it given my spot on earth.


One of the reasons I got this CLC over the Phanteks or the NH-D15 is that this H220-X will outlive any tower cooler whilst being more portable.

It was mentioned in this thread that once you get these CPU's to max speed they will put out close to 300W heat and there is no way an air cooler can deal with that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> One of the reasons I got this CLC over the Phanteks or the NH-D15 is that this H220-X will outlive any tower cooler whilst being more portable.
> 
> It was mentioned in this thread that once you get these CPU's to max speed they will put out close to 300W heat and there is no way an air cooler can deal with that.


If to outlive an air cooler means to last longer, I have my doubts.

To outlive an air cooler due to air coolers becoming a bit useless for our purpose, YESSIR, you are right! I have a Silver Arrow that's gathering dust in a cabinet! Served me a just few months.

I can't even sell it.







for most of us wanted to see our motherboard in action inside a case! It being too big is a bit of a downside!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> One of the reasons I got this CLC over the Phanteks or the NH-D15 is that this H220-X will outlive any tower cooler whilst being more portable.
> 
> It was mentioned in this thread that once you get these CPU's to max speed they will put out close to 300W heat and there is no way an air cooler can deal with that.


well I wouldn't say the h220x week outlive air tower simply because fans generally last longer than pumps I think most pumps are rated like 5 years of use but...I've still got fans from 15 years ago that still work like new...but that said it will keep it cooler and imo a cleaner look..I had an h80i and a h100 and the swiftech...both of my corsair products failed within a month of each other...perhaps it was bad luck...I'm not saying corsair I'd bad or that the swiftech products are unbreakable out without issue but I can say 100 percent the customer service side it's a no brainer swiftech is hands down better...I lost the o ring from the cpu block contacted Bryan had one shipped free...window developed small stress.cracks around bleed screw...(revised versions no longer have bleed screw)New window within 12 days...bought mcp50x pump had a bad connection...Bryan approved me to try and fix it myself under warranty before I sent it back to save delay..repair failed replaced under warranty no questions..to notch there try getting that with corsair...also currently I'm running the h220x with three blocks three rads and two reservoirs and the pump is championing on even though it's likely exceeded it's limits...


----------



## Mega Man

That sound to be the end of what I would push on a single pump ( 3 blocks) but that is not exceeded the limits


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That sound to be the end of what I would push on a single pump ( 3 blocks) but that is not exceeded the limits


I've got the mcp50x with res attached sitting right next to it just haven't had the time to do it right so I haven't done it yet...between work and fiances health issues it's been no sleep and no play lately but hopefully more flow will help temps a little...according to what I've read on it and Bryans input flow is probably not optimal on the mcp30 that's in the h220x... if it doesn't help temps redundancy is never a bad thing in water cooling


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If to outlive an air cooler means to last longer, I have my doubts.
> 
> To outlive an air cooler due to air coolers becoming a bit useless for our purpose, YESSIR, you are right! I have a Silver Arrow that's gathering dust in a cabinet! Served me a just few months.
> 
> I can't even sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for most of us wanted to see our motherboard in action inside a case! It being too big is a bit of a downside!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well I wouldn't say the h220x week outlive air tower simply because fans generally last longer than pumps I think most pumps are rated like 5 years of use but...I've still got fans from 15 years ago that still work like new...but that said it will keep it cooler and imo a cleaner look..I had an h80i and a h100 and the swiftech...both of my corsair products failed within a month of each other...perhaps it was bad luck...I'm not saying corsair I'd bad or that the swiftech products are unbreakable out without issue but I can say 100 percent the customer service side it's a no brainer swiftech is hands down better...I lost the o ring from the cpu block contacted Bryan had one shipped free...window developed small stress.cracks around bleed screw...(revised versions no longer have bleed screw)New window within 12 days...bought mcp50x pump had a bad connection...Bryan approved me to try and fix it myself under warranty before I sent it back to save delay..repair failed replaced under warranty no questions..to notch there try getting that with corsair...also currently I'm running the h220x with three blocks three rads and two reservoirs and the pump is championing on even though it's likely exceeded it's limits...


I specifically mentioned wattage as measure. Tower coolers will last an eternity but there is no way they can eternally keep CPU's cool simply due to CPU's either putting out more heat or being more dense (nm descrease).

Waterfox is driving me crazy, it's stuttering like mad since the last update


----------



## MTup

As far as the H100i is concerned, I'm quite happy with mine. I do not run fans on my VRM's or NB but have a side fan. Of course I'm still learning overclocking and need to quit adding voltage where voltage is not needed. That's a tip! So far I can boot up at 5.0 but not stable in IBT AVX.




I made this sketch at work. All I have is Paint on my pc there.


----------



## Cysquatch

So i modded my case to allow for a fan behind the socket area. I managed to get a 200mm fan to fit back there. Problem is i only saw maybe a 2 degree drop in temp....am I missing something? Or is that all I should expect?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> So i modded my case to allow for a fan behind the socket area. I managed to get a 200mm fan to fit back there. Problem is i only saw maybe a 2 degree drop in temp....am I missing something? Or is that all I should expect?


Was your case designed for a fan behind the socket? Mine is so consequently I get 5-7ºC lower pulling cool air from outside. If not I'm sure 2ºC is close to normal.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> As far as the H100i is concerned, I'm quite happy with mine. I do not run fans on my VRM's or NB but have a side fan. Of course I'm still learning overclocking and need to quit adding voltage where voltage is not needed. That's a tip! So far I can boot up at 5.0 but not stable in IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this sketch at work. All I have is Paint on my pc there.


That is some great Paint work.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> That is some great Paint work.


You like them stars don't you?


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Was your case designed for a fan behind the socket? Mine is so consequently I get 5-7ºC lower pulling cool air from outside. If not I'm sure 2ºC is close to normal.


No like i said in my op i modded my case to accept a fan back there. Mine is also setup as an intake. Does it have to do with the fact i have such a big fan? Would i be better of with a 140? 120?


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> You like them stars don't you?


LOL, I am awful at drawing so to me you've done a great job.

Edit: now I've reread your post I realised I need to see if I can hit 4.8. Highly doubtful but still worth a try, even if it's just for the fun of it.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> No like i said in my op i modded my case to accept a fan back there. Mine is also setup as an intake. Does it have to do with the fact i have such a big fan? Would i be better of with a 140? 120?


Let's think about this Cy. If your fan is centered exactly with your socket in the back then the temps will not be so good but if the blades of your fans are blowing on your socket, then we should have some improvement. There is a hole of nothing in the middle of fans when they are close to your target. I hope this makes sense. Mine is just slightly off the target and that helps.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> LOL, I am awful at drawing so to me you've done a great job.
> 
> Edit: now I've reread your post I realised I need to see if I can hit 4.8. Highly doubtful but still worth a try, even if it's just for the fun of it.


Go for it man! I got 4.9 with 58ºC with my UD3P Giga board. Still experimenting with this new UD5 R5 for the time being. I think less FSB and more multi will work on this one.


----------



## greederwow

Hi, i finally managed to assemble everything, got a sabertooth 990fx rev2.0, amazing mobo it appears. I pushed easily to 4.5 at "stock" voltages (1.356), but since ambient temp it's really hot i downclocked a bit (4.4). I'm wondering if i can undervolt. Got my ram running at 2133Mhz (9-9-11-27) with 1.55V. Barely stress tested with 1/2 hour of blend mode prime95, stopped because i hit 67C socket temp. Anyway CPU temp stays around 52/54 C. I'm using A Nh-u 12s push pull. In your opinion are those temp safe enough to run a full prime test?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> As far as the H100i is concerned, I'm quite happy with mine. I do not run fans on my VRM's or NB but have a side fan. Of course I'm still learning overclocking and need to quit adding voltage where voltage is not needed. That's a tip! So far I can boot up at 5.0 but not stable in IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this sketch at work. All I have is Paint on my pc there.


You do know that if you raise the CPU/NB you need to add volts to the NB and CPU/NB?

I say this because you aren't stable and i see higher CPU/NB and HT link frequencies.


----------



## Kalistoval

Still Tweaking my O.C heres 4.7ghz. So what I did here was adjust my mobo NB voltage from 1.15 to 1.20v and set my vdda to 2.6.
My cpu/nb is 1.20v, ram is 1.65, vcore is 1.406.



I ran 50 IBT AVX it seems the slight increase in temp is either due to my mobos nb voltage that I set my self to 1.20 from stock of 1.15


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Was your case designed for a fan behind the socket? Mine is so consequently I get 5-7ºC lower pulling cool air from outside. If not I'm sure 2ºC is close to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No like i said in my op i modded my case to accept a fan back there. Mine is also setup as an intake. Does it have to do with the fact i have such a big fan? Would i be better of with a 140? 120?
Click to expand...

Yeah no I think you would have been better going with a 120mm. I use a 120mm and I got a large drop in temps.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Let's think about this Cy. If your fan is centered exactly with your socket in the back then the temps will not be so good but if the blades of your fans are blowing on your socket, then we should have some improvement. There is a hole of nothing in the middle of fans when they are close to your target. I hope this makes sense. Mine is just slightly off the target and that helps.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Was your case designed for a fan behind the socket? Mine is so consequently I get 5-7ºC lower pulling cool air from outside. If not I'm sure 2ºC is close to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No like i said in my op i modded my case to accept a fan back there. Mine is also setup as an intake. Does it have to do with the fact i have such a big fan? Would i be better of with a 140? 120?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah no I think you would have been better going with a 120mm. I use a 120mm and I got a large drop in temps.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well It all depends on A: if the fans are blowing air on the socket, and B: how much air pressure is,

When dealing with the back of mine, I noticed that with low fan speeds I didn't really get any cooling.. although the CFM wasn't terrible the pressure to push on the board and draw the heat out of the caps on the backside wasn't there.. Now with a higher pressure I saw more heat dissipation.. of course the delta of change has a steep curve so to say that just because you have a fan that has I high pressure doesn't mean that it will perform any better than a fan that has ok pressure..

With that being said I know that the majority of the 200mm fans out there have extremely low air pressure and the CFM is only high because of how large the blades are. Anymore I think 200mm fans are almost useless unless you go super high end with them.

So it would make sense why a 200mm fan would not dissipate more heat as bigger fan != cooler temps. It is more about the application and use of the particular fan. a 140 or 120 would be better.. however I was using a 80mm that had the same pressure as my CM sickle fans that are on my rads.. does the trick nicely..

What 200mm fan was used?


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well It all depends on A: if the fans are blowing air on the socket, and B: how much air pressure is,
> 
> When dealing with the back of mine, I noticed that with low fan speeds I didn't really get any cooling.. although the CFM wasn't terrible the pressure to push on the board and draw the heat out of the caps on the backside wasn't there.. Now with a higher pressure I saw more heat dissipation.. of course the delta of change has a steep curve so to say that just because you have a fan that has I high pressure doesn't mean that it will perform any better than a fan that has ok pressure..
> 
> With that being said I know that the majority of the 200mm fans out there have extremely low air pressure and the CFM is only high because of how large the blades are. Anymore I think 200mm fans are almost useless unless you go super high end with them.
> 
> So it would make sense why a 200mm fan would not dissipate more heat as bigger fan != cooler temps. It is more about the application and use of the particular fan. a 140 or 120 would be better.. however I was using a 80mm that had the same pressure as my CM sickle fans that are on my rads.. does the trick nicely..
> 
> What 200mm fan was used?


Phanteks PH-F200SP

I mistakenly assumed air volume over pressure would be the answer. Good thing the fan grill I 3d printed can fit a 92mm, 120mm, 140mm or a 200mm


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Go for it man! I got 4.9 with 58ºC with my UD3P Giga board. Still experimenting with this new UD5 R5 for the time being. I think less FSB and more multi will work on this one.


4.5 Requires 1.465V so I am expecting 4.8 to need at least 1.5V


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well It all depends on A: if the fans are blowing air on the socket, and B: how much air pressure is,
> 
> When dealing with the back of mine, I noticed that with low fan speeds I didn't really get any cooling.. although the CFM wasn't terrible the pressure to push on the board and draw the heat out of the caps on the backside wasn't there.. Now with a higher pressure I saw more heat dissipation.. of course the delta of change has a steep curve so to say that just because you have a fan that has I high pressure doesn't mean that it will perform any better than a fan that has ok pressure..
> 
> With that being said I know that the majority of the 200mm fans out there have extremely low air pressure and the CFM is only high because of how large the blades are. Anymore I think 200mm fans are almost useless unless you go super high end with them.
> 
> So it would make sense why a 200mm fan would not dissipate more heat as bigger fan != cooler temps. It is more about the application and use of the particular fan. a 140 or 120 would be better.. however I was using a 80mm that had the same pressure as my CM sickle fans that are on my rads.. does the trick nicely..
> 
> What 200mm fan was used?
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks PH-F200SP
> 
> I mistakenly assumed air volume over pressure would be the answer. Good thing the fan grill I 3d printed can fit a 92mm, 120mm, 140mm or a 200mm
Click to expand...

Yeah, thats not a bad fan, but more centralized pressure over the socket should help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Go for it man! I got 4.9 with 58ºC with my UD3P Giga board. Still experimenting with this new UD5 R5 for the time being. I think less FSB and more multi will work on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 Requires 1.465V so I am expecting 4.8 to need at least 1.5V
Click to expand...

That seems very high for that... even my little piggy didn't need that much voltage until I started pushing to 4.9 and higher.. .


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah, thats not a bad fan, but more centralized pressure over the socket should help.
> That seems very high for that... even my little piggy didn't need that much voltage until I started pushing to 4.9 and higher.. .


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah, thats not a bad fan, but more centralized pressure over the socket should help.
> That seems very high for that... even my little piggy didn't need that much voltage until I started pushing to 4.9 and higher.. .


I need that for 4.8 and ive an e chip


----------



## Streetdragon

Little question. Is there any solution to cool the VRM on a sabertooth 990? i dont only wanna stick 2 50mm fans on it. Like a Ram cooler or something? i googled a it but didnt found a solution


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Little question. Is there any solution to cool the VRM on a sabertooth 990? i dont only wanna stick 2 50mm fans on it. Like a Ram cooler or something? i googled a it but didnt found a solution


http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb

A RAM cooler would probably fit too (Maybe even without modification)


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> No like i said in my op i modded my case to accept a fan back there. Mine is also setup as an intake. Does it have to do with the fact i have such a big fan? Would i be better of with a 140? 120?


Actually, you'd probably have better results with a much smaller fan. I used a 50mm fan behind my socket and it decreased temps by about 8c. Here is the link the fan I use.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/348033/50mm_Thin_Case_Fan_EC5015M12CA


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You do know that if you raise the CPU/NB you need to add volts to the NB and CPU/NB?
> 
> I say this because you aren't stable and i see higher CPU/NB and HT link frequencies.


Yes but I don't know how high I should go. The highest on NB/Core that I have gone is 1.3V. On NB voltage if I'm not mistaken I've been to 1.150V. I know more voltage brings in more heat so have been trying to keep it down a bit.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Actually, you'd probably have better results with a much smaller fan. I used a 50mm fan behind my socket and it decreased temps by about 8c. Here is the link the fan I use.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/348033/50mm_Thin_Case_Fan_EC5015M12CA


I've been using the same cougar 120 at 1200 rpms it gives me 15 to 20c difference depending on ambient with water cooling...on air it helped 8 to 10 so pretty big difference...it's offset as well with center between the backplate of vrms and edge of stock sabertooth backplate...blowing towards the board...I also have a cougar 120 on vrms up front both blowing towards the board...

I would agree here...bigger isn't always better fans are the big supporter of that since 120mm fans seem to be the sweet spot...the larger fans cover a larger area but generally don't move air as well...I've been waiting on a 200mm fan that blows me away.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> No like i said in my op i modded my case to accept a fan back there. Mine is also setup as an intake. Does it have to do with the fact i have such a big fan? Would i be better of with a 140? 120?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you'd probably have better results with a much smaller fan. I used a 50mm fan behind my socket and it decreased temps by about 8c. Here is the link the fan I use.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/348033/50mm_Thin_Case_Fan_EC5015M12CA
Click to expand...

I've got a couple of Arctic Cooling F8's for mine, even with a closed side they dropped temps by 8-10c


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got a couple of Arctic Cooling F8's for mine, even with a closed side they dropped temps by 8-10c


Yep, my temps dropped by at least 8c just by addng a small 50mm fan to the back of the motherboard which I have blowing on the socket. This is also with the side panel of my 800D in place.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Yep, my temps dropped by at least 8c just by addng a small 50mm fan to the back of the motherboard which I have blowing on the socket. This is also with the side panel of my 800D in place.


That's pretty good, I'll pick one up soon probably and do the same.


----------



## Cysquatch

wow, all this info really surprises me. I really thought the higher the cfm the better, obviously i was wrong.. Well hopefully the larger grill with open area around it doesn't effect th cooling. Here's what I'm using for a custom grill. Every hole fits a different sized fan, down to 92mm.


----------



## SavageBrat

Well after playing around most of the day,try different combos on my new 8370 I can get 4.8 at 4.9 the temps move up rather quickly...



I ran IBT at very high at 10 and 20 passes all was ok..


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> That's pretty good, I'll pick one up soon probably and do the same.


I think you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## MiladEd

People with fans behind their CPU socket, have you got your fans blowing on the socket, or sucking the air away from it? If you've experience with both situations, which provides better results?

I've currently a fan blowing on the socket, but my socket temps are proving to be a bottleneck. they get as high as 64 C while my Core temps is about 48 C, at 4.4 GHz (1.425 V).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> People with fans behind their CPU socket, have you got your fans blowing on the socket, or sucking the air away from it? If you've experience with both situations, which provides better results?
> 
> I've currently a fan blowing on the socket, but my socket temps are proving to be a bottleneck. they get as high as 64 C while my Core temps is about 48 C, at 4.4 GHz (1.425 V).


Always blowing on it, it's the most effective way...


----------



## Cysquatch

Ok, wow im impressed i got about an 11 degree drop on the socket with the 92mm fan. Im going to try a 120mm static pressure fan just for kicks


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> Ok, wow im impressed i got about an 11 degree drop on the socket with the 92mm fan. Im going to try a 120mm static pressure fan just for kicks


I've tried 80 120 140 and 200...but not the best of each the 120 and the 80 did the best


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've tried 80 120 140 and 200...but not the best of each the 120 and the 80 did the best


The only thing the 120 did was make a bunch more noise. Thanks everyon here forbl the great advice


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> People with fans behind their CPU socket, have you got your fans blowing on the socket, or sucking the air away from it? If you've experience with both situations, which provides better results?
> 
> I've currently a fan blowing on the socket, but my socket temps are proving to be a bottleneck. they get as high as 64 C while my Core temps is about 48 C, at 4.4 GHz (1.425 V).


My fan is blowing on the back of the socket.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> People with fans behind their CPU socket, have you got your fans blowing on the socket, or sucking the air away from it? If you've experience with both situations, which provides better results?
> 
> I've currently a fan blowing on the socket, but my socket temps are proving to be a bottleneck. they get as high as 64 C while my Core temps is about 48 C, at 4.4 GHz (1.425 V).
> 
> 
> 
> Always blowing on it, it's the most effective way...
Click to expand...

And make sure that the hub of the fan is off to the side of the socket, so the fins are blowing on the back of the socket...


----------



## Streetdragon

i put some small pieces of tape on the vrm cooler and addet on the tape a bit glue and "installed" there a 50mm fan. So easy removable. BUT ugly as........ preety ugly xD
But my socket temps went in idle down from 35~ to 31~.

Someone tried a other cooling system there? only air cooling. Like a Ram cooler or something? Water is to much work^^


----------



## Kalistoval

Looking better It seems that when ever I use my rig while running IBT AVX you can notice a small dip in gflops speeds but I'm happy with it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Looking better It seems that when ever I use my rig while running IBT AVX you can notice a small dip in gflops speeds but I'm happy with it.


I used to be able use my system while running very high but since switching to 8320e and the sabertooth it's pretty much unusable while running ibt....now I can do a anything normally for the four seconds or do between runs that's all...would be nice to figure out why thus occurred though


----------



## mus1mus

Try running the HCI Memtest.

I am leaning towards the RAM throwing up errors but are Error Corrected.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I used to be able use my system while running very high but since switching to 8320e and the sabertooth it's pretty much unusable while running ibt....now I can do a anything normally for the four seconds or do between runs that's all...would be nice to figure out why thus occurred though


In my case it is very usable during testing the problem is I'm taking away from its computing power for example. During my testing and also for normal usage, I use my 1 Internet adapter to receive and 1 in Ap mode. Its very similar to adhoc and works flawlessly. So when ever a client is connected to my "adhoc" network and is using it to either read, watch a video, download a file etc etc. IBT is sensitive enough to pick up the small usage. It is also probably because during IBT all of my cores load up all the way to 99.9% Average usage. It might just be me but I have this belief that while running IBT AVX and depending on the voltages you set and use this will effect you average usage and that average usage will effect your gflop speed. I am under the impression that gflop speed translates to how fast your processor can calculate, compute and or process AVX. I can be stable in many different voltage configuration and each configuration will result in a different average usage and gflop speed, I guess this is what we would call under and over voltage. I believe in thoroughly testing every single voltage increment and variable up until I find a fine tuned overclock so what I look for is 98 to 100 gflopsI also think these gflops mean some kinda of perfect balance or sweet spot. When I find that I run IBT AVX as many times possible the reboot and retest. If my results are the same then I run memtest to ensure my memory is stable. I am aware that iirc Orkin was able to pull amazing gflop speeds and a very low clock, how that works I don't know but perhaps It might be that the system is in perfect balance. I also don't know or think that theirs a set clock speed to attain or that will determine higher gflop speeds.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> In my case it is very usable during testing the problem is I'm taking away from its computing power for example. During my testing and also for normal usage, I use my 1 Internet adapter to receive and 1 in Ap mode. Its very similar to adhoc and works flawlessly. So when ever a client is connected to my "adhoc" network and is using it to either read, watch a video, download a file etc etc. IBT is sensitive enough to pick up the small usage. It is also probably because during IBT all of my cores load up all the way to 99.9% Average usage. It might just be me but I have this belief that while running IBT AVX and depending on the voltages you set and use this will effect you average usage and that average usage will effect your gflop speed. I am under the impression that gflop speed translates to how fast your processor can calculate, compute and or process AVX. I can be stable in many different voltage configuration and each configuration will result in a different average usage and gflop speed, I guess this is what we would call under and over voltage. I believe in thoroughly testing every single voltage increment and variable up until I find a fine tuned overclock so what I look for is 98 to 100 gflopsI also think these gflops mean some kinda of perfect balance or sweet spot. When I find that I run IBT AVX as many times possible the reboot and retest. If my results are the same then I run memtest to ensure my memory is stable. I am aware that iirc Orkin was able to pull amazing gflop speeds and a very low clock, how that works I don't know but perhaps It might be that the system is in perfect balance. I also don't know or think that theirs a set clock speed to attain or that will determine higher gflop speeds.


consistency is about as deep as I delve into the gflops
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try running the HCI Memtest.
> 
> I am leaning towards the RAM throwing up errors but are Error Corrected.


You didn't quote I assume you mean me?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I used to be able use my system while running very high but since switching to 8320e and the sabertooth it's pretty much unusable while running ibt....now I can do a anything normally for the four seconds or do between runs that's all...would be nice to figure out why thus occurred though
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it is very usable during testing the problem is I'm taking away from its computing power for example. During my testing and also for normal usage, I use my 1 Internet adapter to receive and 1 in Ap mode. Its very similar to adhoc and works flawlessly. So when ever a client is connected to my "adhoc" network and is using it to either read, watch a video, download a file etc etc. IBT is sensitive enough to pick up the small usage. It is also probably because during IBT all of my cores load up all the way to 99.9% Average usage. It might just be me but I have this belief that while running IBT AVX and depending on the voltages you set and use this will effect you average usage and that average usage will effect your gflop speed. I am under the impression that gflop speed translates to how fast your processor can calculate, compute and or process AVX. I can be stable in many different voltage configuration and each configuration will result in a different average usage and gflop speed, I guess this is what we would call under and over voltage. I believe in thoroughly testing every single voltage increment and variable up until I find a fine tuned overclock so what I look for is 98 to 100 gflopsI also think these gflops mean some kinda of perfect balance or sweet spot. When I find that I run IBT AVX as many times possible the reboot and retest. If my results are the same then I run memtest to ensure my memory is stable. I am aware that iirc *Orkin was able to pull amazing gflop speeds and a very low clock,* how that works I don't know but perhaps It might be that the system is in perfect balance. I also don't know or think that theirs a set clock speed to attain or that will determine higher gflop speeds.
Click to expand...



It was about the same at 1400 mhz


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> It was about the same at 1400 mhz


I cant quite see that ss but what can it do on very high? I noticed the result is 3.11 something something I cant make out the numbers as opposed to 3.883629e-002 which I encounter normally.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> It was about the same at 1400 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> I cant quite see that ss but what can it do on very high? I noticed the result is 3.11 something something I cant make out the numbers as opposed to 3.883629e-002 which I encounter normally.
Click to expand...

Here you go


EDIT: right click on the picture and open it in another tab to make it easier to see


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> EDIT: right click on the picture and open it in another tab to make it easier to see


Haxor







thats really cool, so you have the core speed at 1400 mhz at 1.5v what speeds and timings are your ram running at and LLC setting including ram LLC settings and motherboard voltages lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Boooooooo.

I have seen past 106GFLOPs at 5.2 so it's not clock dependent.










http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/870#post_24082143

If you check on the logs, xls file, it has been higher than 106. But the moment I captured a screeny, it went down a bit.


----------



## Kalistoval

I agree it isnt clock dependent. So does this mean higher gflops means the system is more efficient at avx?, I suppose healthier.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I agree it isnt clock dependent. So does this mean higher gflops means the system is more efficient at avx?, I suppose healthier.


Efficient in a way that it is error-free maybe. Note that even if IBT actually says you are stable, it might be not error free. Esp. on the buses. RAM, CPU-NB etc. due to the clocks we are pushing.

Error correction is a thing. If an error occurs on the RAM for example, the system will try to correct that. And that process takes another clock sequence. Thus the test will take longer to finish than it not producing any errors. Thus hurting the Time and GFlops of course.

Same thing happens when you take out some of the resources when doing the IBT test. Those data allocation you access are being skipped by the application if not being reallocated to free RAM addresses. And takes a few clock sequences too.

Take this as a grain of salt coming from me though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> EDIT: right click on the picture and open it in another tab to make it easier to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haxor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats really cool, so you have the core speed at 1400 mhz at 1.5v what speeds and timings are your ram running at and LLC setting including ram LLC settings and motherboard voltages lol.
Click to expand...

I was being lazy and didn't bother to lower the voltage from its normal setting. Ultra high on llc to the cpu high on the cpu/nb optimized phase control spread spectrum off.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Efficient in a way that it is error-free maybe. Note that even if IBT actually says you are stable, it might be not error free. Esp. on the buses. RAM, CPU-NB etc. due to the clocks we are pushing.
> 
> Error correction is a thing. If an error occurs on the RAM for example, the system will try to correct that. And that process takes another clock sequence. Thus the test will take longer to finish than it not producing any errors. Thus hurting the Time and GFlops of course.
> 
> Same thing happens when you take out some of the resources when doing the IBT test. Those data allocation you access are being skipped by the application if not being reallocated to free RAM addresses. And takes a few clock sequences too.
> 
> Take this as a grain of salt coming from me though.


Didnt old bulldozer have a huge issue with error correction?. Intel is alot faster at error correction isnt it?.


----------



## diggiddi

I have decided to tighten the timings on my Snipers to CL9 and command rate to 1T

Currently they r at their rated speeds and timings which are, 2x 8Gb @2400mhz 11-13-13-31 1.65v 2T

Does anyone have any joy at my proposed settings or are my expectations unrealistic?

Sabertooth R2 has fans on socket and VRM's and my 8350 is at stock, the CPU/NB and HT r both at 2400mhz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I have decided to tighten the timings on my Snipers to CL9 and command rate to 1T
> 
> Currently they r at their rated speeds and timings which are, 2x 8Gb @2400mhz 11-13-13-31 1.65v 2T
> 
> Does anyone have any joy at my proposed settings or are my expectations unrealistic?
> 
> Sabertooth R2 has fans on socket and VRM's and my 8350 is at stock, the CPU/NB and HT r both at 2400mhz


Go test if your chip can handle a 2400 CL9 at CR1. Should be purty tight!









Raise that CPU-NB to 2600 too.


----------



## diggiddi

What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go test if your chip can handle a 2400 CL9 at CR1. Should be purty tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raise that CPU-NB to 2600 too.


I'm at CL10 1T, fixin to hit that CL9 next. What voltage for the CPU/NB should I be looking at? had to bump DRAM voltage up to 1.7v
I'm running Memtest HCI and maxxmem to see my gains followed by IBT AVX for final stability I'll do prime after I get to CL9

,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
> I'm at CL10 1T, fixin to hit that CL9 next. What voltage for the CPU/NB should I be looking at? had to bump DRAM voltage up to 1.7v
> I'm running Memtest HCI and maxxmem to see my gains followed by IBT AVX for final stability I'll do prime after I get to CL9
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Do a Pi Calculation for a quick test. Or use IBT at Very High or Max since you are pushing for RAM Stability at those settings. Dont do an IBT at Standard.

HCI Memtest 400% coverage or overnight to verify absolute Ram Stability.

For your other question,

Provide more info:
CPU Voltage at Frequency ?
CPU Core Temps at Voltage?


----------



## diggiddi

Oh boy, that thing said no, nope, nein to CL9, it would not boot into windows, I'll just live with 10-13-13-31 1T @ 1.7v

CPU is at stock, 4.0ghz @ 1.3v HWinfo64 is reading 1.263. Is the core the CPU Package?

I always get confused which is which, both core and socket are @ 24c

IBT was done at high not standard, I upped NB from 1.1v to 1.2v, good idea?

Unfortunately my system seems unable to recognize my thumb drives or else I'd have included BIOS shots


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Oh boy, that thing said no, nope, nein to CL9, it would not boot into windows, I'll just live with 10-13-13-31 1T @ 1.7v
> 
> CPU is at stock, 4.0ghz @ 1.3v HWinfo64 is reading 1.263. Is the core the CPU Package?
> 
> I always get confused which is which, both core and socket are @ 24c
> 
> IBT was done at high not standard, I upped NB from 1.1v to 1.2v, good idea?
> 
> Unfortunately my system seems unable to recognize my thumb drives or else I'd have included BIOS shots


Make sure your thumb drive is FAT32 formatted.

and CL9 2400 Ram is a big ask even with stock CPU, you'd get a better performance increase from a CPU overclock rather than ram tbh.

i might give it a go sometime during the week and see if i can get it though


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Make sure your thumb drive is FAT32 formatted.
> 
> and CL9 2400 Ram is a big ask even with stock CPU, you'd get a better performance increase from a CPU overclock rather than ram tbh.
> 
> i might give it a go sometime during the week and see if i can get it though


Thanks for the reminder they are both NTFS formatted, you aint neva lied, that CL9 aint no joke, good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Kalistoval

Boooooo corsair 1 of my 8gb stick went bad lol woomp woomp wooooooomp.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Oh boy, that thing said no, nope, nein to CL9, it would not boot into windows, I'll just live with 10-13-13-31 1T @ 1.7v
> 
> CPU is at stock, 4.0ghz @ 1.3v HWinfo64 is reading 1.263. Is the core the CPU Package?
> 
> I always get confused which is which, both core and socket are @ 24c
> 
> *IBT was done at high not standard*, I upped NB from 1.1v to 1.2v, good idea?
> 
> Unfortunately my system seems unable to recognize my thumb drives or else I'd have included BIOS shots


HCI Memtest is Windows Based.
A basic copy is already good. You'll just need to run multiple instances of the app. i.e.

FX8350 = 8Cores; Run 8 Instances of HCI Memtest. Divide your total RAM size by 8 and manually set each instance that Value.
Like, 8GB = 8 runs of 1000MB each. You might need to bump CPU-NB and RAM Voltages if you encounter errors.

*High IBT is not enough to stress the RAMs. You'd want to maximize the usage when pushing them.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Make sure your thumb drive is FAT32 formatted.
> 
> and CL9 2400 Ram is a big ask even with stock CPU, you'd get a better performance increase from a CPU overclock rather than ram tbh.
> 
> i might give it a go sometime during the week and see if i can get it though


All that it require is a good set of RAM, a Good Processor's MC, A good Skill and a good amount of time tweaking. And yeah Huge amount of failed attempts too. That's not asking too much is it?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thanks for the reminder they are both NTFS formatted, you aint neva lied, that CL9 aint no joke, good luck and happy hunting!


I might need a good kit too just for giggles.








Disappointed with my Dom Plats.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Make sure your thumb drive is FAT32 formatted.
> 
> and CL9 2400 Ram is a big ask even with stock CPU, you'd get a better performance increase from a CPU overclock rather than ram tbh.
> 
> i might give it a go sometime during the week and see if i can get it though
> 
> 
> 
> All that it require is a good set of RAM, a Good Processor's MC, A good Skill and a good amount of time tweaking. And yeah Huge amount of failed attempts too. That's not asking too much is it?
Click to expand...

yeah, my AMD kit will do 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 but that's as low as i can go with that, i've tried a couple of time with my TridentX's for 9-12-12-31 but it's not quite stable


----------



## Alastair

On 2x4GB I could do 2400 at 9-10-12-31 1T. But I can't do anywhere near that with 4x4GB. Best AI can manage like with that is 2000MHz at 9-9-10-24 1T.

This is with two kits of Corsair VengeanceLP 2133 CL11's


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> On 2x4GB I could do 2400 at 9-10-12-31 1T. But I can't do anywhere near that with 4x4GB. Best AI can manage like with that is 2000MHz at 9-9-10-24 1T.
> 
> This is with two kits of Corsair VengeanceLP 2133 CL11's


Lucky you. My Dominator Plats wont even budge! Terribad!

My Ballistix Elite can do 2080 8-8-9-24-C1-TRFC of 110 but won't OC so much even to 2133. So I keep her on what she likes. Being tight!









She's as fast as I like her too. But not feeding me enough bandwidth for benching.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> On 2x4GB I could do 2400 at 9-10-12-31 1T. But I can't do anywhere near that with 4x4GB. Best AI can manage like with that is 2000MHz at 9-9-10-24 1T.
> 
> This is with two kits of Corsair VengeanceLP 2133 CL11's
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you. My Dominator Plats wont even budge! Terribad!
> 
> My Ballistix Elite can do 2080 8-8-9-24-C1-TRFC of 110 but won't OC so much even to 2133. So I keep her on what she likes. Being tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's as fast as I like her too. But not feeding me enough bandwidth for benching.
Click to expand...

I would have thought that Dommies would eat vengeance in OC'ing? What version are your Dommies? I ask this because I have two different kits of Vengeance. I bought 2x4GB and then later added another 2x4GB. I ended up with kits of different versions.

EG. My one kit is made by Samsung. They are ver 4.4.2. They were the pair that could manage 2400 at CL9. I often wonder if they are descended from the "Wonder RAM" Sammy made a while back.
The other kit is made by micron. They are ver 3.3.2. They do not clock as well as the Sammies.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm actually looking at the trident X 2400MHz 16GB kit.....

Anyone ran that set?

Looking for 16GB of RAM, red or red/bklack color scheme, and hitting CL10 or better at 2400 if possible.

Any suggestions?


----------



## diggiddi

The Sniper 2400mhz can get CL 10, I believe Trids will too, both fit your color scheme red/black
pick your poison


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would have thought that Dommies would eat vengeance in OC'ing? What version are your Dommies? I ask this because I have two different kits of Vengeance. I bought 2x4GB and then later added another 2x4GB. I ended up with kits of different versions.
> 
> EG. My one kit is made by Samsung. They are ver 4.4.2. They were the pair that could manage 2400 at CL9. I often wonder if they are descended from the "Wonder RAM" Sammy made a while back.
> The other kit is made by micron. They are ver 3.3.2. They do not clock as well as the Sammies.


Here you go.


Tried 2133 9-11-9-27 no go. Stupid RAM


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would have thought that Dommies would eat vengeance in OC'ing? What version are your Dommies? I ask this because I have two different kits of Vengeance. I bought 2x4GB and then later added another 2x4GB. I ended up with kits of different versions.
> 
> EG. My one kit is made by Samsung. They are ver 4.4.2. They were the pair that could manage 2400 at CL9. I often wonder if they are descended from the "Wonder RAM" Sammy made a while back.
> The other kit is made by micron. They are ver 3.3.2. They do not clock as well as the Sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Tried 2133 9-11-9-27 no go. Stupid RAM
Click to expand...

What voltage to the ram?

EDIT : If you want to get them up o 2400mhz try 11-13-12-35 1T @ 1.65 Volts.

It's also important to realize that tighter timings and faster clocks do not always equal better performance when comparing different kits - my beasts at cl 12 - 2400mhz perform better than my Avexir's at cl 11 2700mhz. It's easier to get tighter timings and higher clocks with the Avexir's , but read, write and copy performance is almost 20% less at the same settings.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HCI Memtest is Windows Based.
> A basic copy is already good. You'll just need to run multiple instances of the app. i.e.
> 
> FX8350 = 8Cores; Run 8 Instances of HCI Memtest. Divide your total RAM size by 8 and manually set each instance that Value.
> Like, 8GB = 8 runs of 1000MB each. You might need to bump CPU-NB and RAM Voltages if you encounter errors.
> 
> *High IBT is not enough to stress the RAMs. You'd want to maximize the usage when pushing them.*
> All that it require is a good set of RAM, a Good Processor's MC, A good Skill and a good amount of time tweaking. And yeah Huge amount of failed attempts too. That's not asking too much is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might need a good kit too just for giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointed with my Dom Plats.


Awww Yeah


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What voltage to the ram?
> 
> EDIT : If you want to get them up o 2400mhz try 11-13-12-35 1T @ 1.65 Volts.
> 
> It's also important to realize that tighter timings and faster clocks do not always equal better performance when comparing different kits - my beasts at cl 12 - 2400mhz perform better than my Avexir's at cl 11 2700mhz. It's easier to get tighter timings and higher clocks with the Avexir's , but read, write and copy performance is almost 20% less at the same settings.


1.75. I might get some time to know her and caress her. But I'm too lazy at the moment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Awww Yeah


VERY NICE! If only you have started with a higher CPU clock and test that. Don't be surprised if they fail the moment you gun for a higher CPU clock.


----------



## diggiddi

That's my next step, I'll gun for 4.6ghz using FSB OC I'm shooting for higher IPC since I already have the cores
I even set the ram to ganged mode to improve single threaded application perf.


----------



## diggiddi

What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
gtx100 corsair aio $111
8370e$120 +tax
h240 swiftech
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What voltage to the ram?
> 
> EDIT : If you want to get them up o 2400mhz try 11-13-12-35 1T @ 1.65 Volts.
> 
> It's also important to realize that tighter timings and faster clocks do not always equal better performance when comparing different kits - my beasts at cl 12 - 2400mhz perform better than my Avexir's at cl 11 2700mhz. It's easier to get tighter timings and higher clocks with the Avexir's , but read, write and copy performance is almost 20% less at the same settings.


My man what PSU are u rockin?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
> gtx100 corsair aio $111
> 8370e$120 +tax
> h240 swiftech
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What voltage to the ram?
> 
> EDIT : If you want to get them up o 2400mhz try 11-13-12-35 1T @ 1.65 Volts.
> 
> It's also important to realize that tighter timings and faster clocks do not always equal better performance when comparing different kits - my beasts at cl 12 - 2400mhz perform better than my Avexir's at cl 11 2700mhz. It's easier to get tighter timings and higher clocks with the Avexir's , but read, write and copy performance is almost 20% less at the same settings.
> 
> 
> 
> My man what PSU are u rockin?
Click to expand...

NZXT Hale 90 850 watt , seems like a good unit . Mostly using it because it matches my Stryker case ( white in color),


----------



## diggiddi

What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
gtx100 aio
8370e
h240 swiftech
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> NZXT Hale 90 850 watt , seems like a good unit . Mostly using it because it matches my Stryker case ( white in color),


Rock on







that's a good power supply


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try running the HCI Memtest.
> 
> I am leaning towards the RAM throwing up errors but are Error Corrected.


How does HCI memtest report errors? Can one adjust timings and voltage according to results? I'm mobile and not near pc but want to check it out when I get home


----------



## diggiddi

What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
gtx100 corsair aio $
8370e
h240 swiftech
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> How does HCI memtest report errors? Can one adjust timings and voltage according to results? I'm mobile and not near pc but want to check it out when I get home


It will give you error message on the gui, you'll have to go into bios to change voltages then rerun


----------



## MTup

M
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
> gtx100 corsair aio $
> 8370e
> h240 swiftech
> It will give you error message on the gui, you'll have to go into bios to change voltages then rerun


That's simple enough. Thanks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would have thought that Dommies would eat vengeance in OC'ing? What version are your Dommies? I ask this because I have two different kits of Vengeance. I bought 2x4GB and then later added another 2x4GB. I ended up with kits of different versions.
> 
> EG. My one kit is made by Samsung. They are ver 4.4.2. They were the pair that could manage 2400 at CL9. I often wonder if they are descended from the "Wonder RAM" Sammy made a while back.
> The other kit is made by micron. They are ver 3.3.2. They do not clock as well as the Sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Tried 2133 9-11-9-27 no go. Stupid RAM
Click to expand...

Version 8.2.2 is manufactured by Nanya? Who on earth is Nanya? Never heard of them.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> M
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
> gtx100 corsair aio $
> 8370e
> h240 swiftech
> It will give you error message on the gui, you'll have to go into bios to change voltages then rerun
> 
> 
> 
> That's simple enough. Thanks
Click to expand...

Or it will freeze and crash.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would have thought that Dommies would eat vengeance in OC'ing? What version are your Dommies? I ask this because I have two different kits of Vengeance. I bought 2x4GB and then later added another 2x4GB. I ended up with kits of different versions.
> 
> EG. My one kit is made by Samsung. They are ver 4.4.2. They were the pair that could manage 2400 at CL9. I often wonder if they are descended from the "Wonder RAM" Sammy made a while back.
> The other kit is made by micron. They are ver 3.3.2. They do not clock as well as the Sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Tried 2133 9-11-9-27 no go. Stupid RAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Version 8.2.2 is manufactured by Nanya? Who on earth is Nanya? Never heard of them.
Click to expand...

looks like Micron affiliate

"MICRON AND NANYA SIGN MEMORANDUM OF UNDERSTANDING TO EXPLORE JOINT DEVELOPMENT PARTNERSHIP 2008/03/03

BOISE, Idaho, and TAIPEI, Taiwan, March 3, 2008 - Micron Technology, Inc., one of the world's leading providers of advanced semiconductor solutions, and Nanya Technology Corporation, a global leader in advanced memory semiconductors, jointly announced today that the two companies signed a memorandum of understanding to explore potential technology sharing, joint technology development and development of a new joint venture. A joint development program for DRAM development and design would be created and focus on sub-50 nanometer technologies. Definitive agreements are expected to be signed in the next few months."

"About Nanya
Nanya Technology Corporation, a member of the Formosa Plastics Group, is a global leader in advanced memory semiconductors, focusing on research and development, design, manufacturing, and sales of DRAM products. NTC's common stock is traded on the Taiwan Stock Exchange Corporation (TSEC) under the 2408 symbol. The company currently owns two 200mm fabrication facilities and one 300mm fabrication facility in Taiwan. The company also has a 300mm joint venture, Inotera Memories, Inc., which operates two 300mm fabrication facilities in Taiwan. Further information is available at http://www.nanya.com."


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the cheapest way to get 4.8 to 5ghz? I am @ 4.6ghz antec 620
> gtx100 corsair aio $111
> 8370e$120 +tax
> h240 swiftech


The cheapest? Big air. Come on and beat me.  

Otherwise go with the Swiftech.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The cheapest? Big air. Come on and beat me.
> 
> Otherwise go with the Swiftech.


I have come to a conclusion that the GD80 is the best Overclocking Board even, better than the Sabers or CHVz's
the 8370e is $120 which is cheaper than the Swiftech and its in stock, unlike the Swiftech


----------



## miklkit

Well, you already have a Sabertooth and the GD80 seems to be out of stock everywhere, so just concentrate on case air flow and get your favorite color for a cooler.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The cheapest? Big air. Come on and beat me.
> 
> Otherwise go with the Swiftech.
> 
> 
> 
> I have come to a conclusion that the GD80 is the best Overclocking Board even, better than the Sabers or CHVz's
> the 8370e is $120 which is cheaper than the Swiftech and its in stock, unlike the Swiftech
Click to expand...

For daily use or for benchmarking on "normal" cooling my GD-80 will best my CHV-Z's. If you were running sub zero cooling or running extended stress tests, the CHV-Z's would probably have an advantage. The CHV-Z will overclock ram better too.

The ASUS does a better job of protecting itself from damage, the GD-80 puts it all on the operator to know when enough is enough.

MSI's control center > than AI suite, provided you have the right combination of bios and control center version.


----------



## diggiddi

What is this AI suite that you speak of?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm actually looking at the trident X 2400MHz 16GB kit.....
> 
> Anyone ran that set?
> 
> Looking for 16GB of RAM, red or red/bklack color scheme, and hitting CL10 or better at 2400 if possible.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Im using them atm, good ram but don't expect much more out of them than how they come.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im using them atm, good ram but don't expect much more out of them than how they come.


I'm using the tridents as well at 2400 mhz 10-12-12-31-43.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> On 2x4GB I could do 2400 at 9-10-12-31 1T. But I can't do anywhere near that with 4x4GB. Best AI can manage like with that is 2000MHz at 9-9-10-24 1T.
> 
> This is with two kits of Corsair VengeanceLP 2133 CL11's
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you. My Dominator Plats wont even budge! Terribad!
> 
> My Ballistix Elite can do 2080 8-8-9-24-C1-TRFC of 110 but won't OC so much even to 2133. So I keep her on what she likes. Being tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's as fast as I like her too. But not feeding me enough bandwidth for benching.
Click to expand...

Dominator Platinums seem like they are very tightly binned, corsair reserving the best chips for the highest clockspeed kits.

After reading a few reviews, the kit you have was able to run cl 9 2400 mhz, but it was on a top of the line 1150 board with a 4790K. Even then , they had to push 1.72 volts through them.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Dominator Platinums seem like they are very tightly binned, corsair reserving the best chips for the highest clockspeed kits.
> 
> After reading a few reviews, the kit you have was able to run cl 9 2400 mhz, but it was on a top of the line 1150 board with a 4790K. Even then , they had to push 1.72 volts through them.


I guess they are just built for XMP better than AMD's DOCP.

Like I said, I maybe just too lazy to really try and check it. I was able to boot 2400 10-12-10-31 though. So that might be a start.
I have a feeling the drive strengths can tune it.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is this AI suite that you speak of?


Look on your installation CD. It is there.


----------



## Alastair

So looks like I can do it 24/7. Hopefully in summer too VRM temps allowing.








Forgot "run as administrator" so ignore the fail. All results were 3.883629e


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Look on your installation CD. It is there.


I know what it is, I just never bothered installing it as per the advice over here, just trying to be funny that's all


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I know what it is, I just never bothered installing it as per the advice over here, just trying to be funny that's all


Ohh.







Subtlety is easily wasted on me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So how long are you guys running hci memtest? I ran it about 4 hours it did 500 percent 0 errors...


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So how long are you guys running hci memtest? I ran it about 4 hours it did 500 percent 0 errors...


Good enough! I find this program(HCI) will find errors other memtests won't


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So how long are you guys running hci memtest? I ran it about 4 hours it did 500 percent 0 errors...
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough! I find this program(HCI) will find errors other memtests won't
Click to expand...

400% Coverage is good enough to determine Stability of the RAM and the IMC.

This is actually a software the guys at HE Thread recommend to stress the RAM and the Uncore. Reliable indeed as you are within Windows with your CPU OC in Effect. I find it better to test while monitoring the RAM Usage using any tool that can give you that idea. i.e. Windows Task Manager, HWInfo etc.

I shoot for up to 98% Usage.

Edit: That's also the reason why it is suggested to look for that Max CPU OC first before heading over to the RAM and/or the CPU-NB.


----------



## Kalistoval

Ran thiapoon burner and this is all the info I got on my rams,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Ran thiapoon burner and this is all the info I got on my rams,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go run some AIDA to test the Bandwidth.









Then try if you can lower the TRFc. One step at a time while verifying stability. Huge gains can be had on the latency.


----------



## Kalistoval

Im only able to run 1 stick the other sick was, started to fail IBT AVX and so I tested them individually thats how I found out It was throwing errors left and right They arn't even a week old. Im wondering if it has to do with it running 300ns vs it running 361ns at what its reported rating TRFC that is.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Im only able to run 1 stick the other sick was, started to fail IBT AVX and so I tested them individually thats how I found out It was throwing errors left and right They arn't even a week old. Im wondering if it has to do with it running 300ns vs it running 361ns at what its reported rating TRFC that is.


Try increasing the Voltage. If it can't it probably wont allow you to run it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Its a bad stick, meh has warranty.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would have thought that Dommies would eat vengeance in OC'ing? What version are your Dommies? I ask this because I have two different kits of Vengeance. I bought 2x4GB and then later added another 2x4GB. I ended up with kits of different versions.
> 
> EG. My one kit is made by Samsung. They are ver 4.4.2. They were the pair that could manage 2400 at CL9. I often wonder if they are descended from the "Wonder RAM" Sammy made a while back.
> The other kit is made by micron. They are ver 3.3.2. They do not clock as well as the Sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Tried 2133 9-11-9-27 no go. Stupid RAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Version 8.2.2 is manufactured by Nanya? Who on earth is Nanya? Never heard of them.
Click to expand...

Nanya chips aren't the best to OC especially at higher speeds. Like cssorkinman said you'll likely need up around 1.75v


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would have thought that Dommies would eat vengeance in OC'ing? What version are your Dommies? I ask this because I have two different kits of Vengeance. I bought 2x4GB and then later added another 2x4GB. I ended up with kits of different versions.
> 
> EG. My one kit is made by Samsung. They are ver 4.4.2. They were the pair that could manage 2400 at CL9. I often wonder if they are descended from the "Wonder RAM" Sammy made a while back.
> The other kit is made by micron. They are ver 3.3.2. They do not clock as well as the Sammies.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> Tried 2133 9-11-9-27 no go. Stupid RAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Version 8.2.2 is manufactured by Nanya? Who on earth is Nanya? Never heard of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nanya chips aren't the best to OC especially at higher speeds. Like cssorkinman said you'll likely need up around 1.75v
Click to expand...

Very surprising to see Corsair using Nanya on what is supposedly their premium grade RAM. But I guess companies will do anything to price gouge their products and to improve profit margins.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Very surprising to see Corsair using Nanya on what is supposedly their premium grade RAM. But I guess companies will do anything to price gouge their products and to improve profit margins.


We'll see. I might have been too greedy testing it tight. Or maybe becuase my IMC is weak.

That was done on my 8320 btw.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im using them atm, good ram but don't expect much more out of them than how they come.


Thanks for the input... pretty much the way they ship, is exactly what I'm looking for.

I may go 1.7-1.72v and shoot for dropping a timing or two, but I don't bump my bus at all, so I'm not looking for any additional clockspeed.

The 10-12-12 timings alone are an improvement from my current 11-13-13 set. Not to mention I'm doubling my RAM without having to use 4 sticks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Im using them atm, good ram but don't expect much more out of them than how they come.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input... pretty much the way they ship, is exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> I may go 1.7-1.72v and shoot for dropping a timing or two, but I don't bump my bus at all, so I'm not looking for any additional clockspeed.
> 
> The 10-12-12 timings alone are an improvement from my current 11-13-13 set. Not to mention I'm doubling my RAM without having to use 4 sticks.
Click to expand...

Yeah they are a fast kit out of the box, one of the reasons I chose them as I dislike memory overclocking/tweaking.

They may well do 9-12-12-31 with 1.7v or so.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah they are a fast kit out of the box, one of the reasons I chose them as I dislike memory overclocking/tweaking.
> 
> They may well do 9-12-12-31 with 1.7v or so.


Yeah, and they'll look great in my rig.

Even getting CL10 at 2400MHz is pretty nice. The biggest concern though is getting the 16GB of RAM.

I want to shrink my pagefile down a bit, or maybe even turn it off altogether.

I found some things don't play well without it though, so may put my pagefile on a RAMDISK and see how that does.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, and they'll look great in my rig.
> 
> Even getting CL10 at 2400MHz is pretty nice. The biggest concern though is getting the 16GB of RAM.
> 
> I want to shrink my pagefile down a bit, or maybe even turn it off altogether.
> 
> I found some things don't play well without it though, so may put my pagefile on a RAMDISK and see how that does.


I have been using 16gb (4X4Gb sticks) at 2400 mhz 10cl for a while now. I need slightly over 1.3v to run 2400 mhz on the CPU/NB (16 gb at 2400 mhz can be hard on the IMC). I am running 2700 mhz on the CPU/NB and it needs 1.4v at least to maintain stability.


----------



## an65001

A little question for the experts here.. I found an FX-8350 at 4.7GHz clearly beating an i7 5820k and i7 4790k


When I looked at the settings, he had his bus cranked up all the way to 251MHz with the multi at 19.


My question is, does performance really increase that much if you do a heavy bus overclock?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> A little question for the experts here.. I found an FX-8350 at 4.7GHz clearly beating an i7 5820k and i7 4790k
> 
> 
> When I looked at the settings, he had his bus cranked up all the way to 251MHz with the multi at 19.
> 
> 
> My question is, does performance really increase that much if you do a heavy bus overclock?


The reason why an FX beats out an I7 is because the FX is stronger when all of its cores are use. Intel only wins in single threaded applications. He might have gotten a boost using a higher base clock. Simply because it might have OC'ed his memory and Memory controller a bit. But honestly the gains from that are most likely negligible.

For 4.95GHz and 5GHz I use a base clock of 300MHz and 303MHz respectively with a 16.5x multi and it performs maybe a bit better than most OC's of a similar clock speed simply cause I have my Memory controller dialled in at 2700MHz and my RAM at 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 1T


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> A little question for the experts here.. I found an FX-8350 at 4.7GHz clearly beating an i7 5820k and i7 4790k
> 
> 
> When I looked at the settings, he had his bus cranked up all the way to 251MHz with the multi at 19.
> 
> 
> My question is, does performance really increase that much if you do a heavy bus overclock?


It can help in some situations, but I wouldn't be surprised to see the same CPU put up almost identical numbers at 4.7 using a 200 base and multi increase.

He's getting some help from the bus by increasing the NB and Memory with it linearly, but as far as the CPU is concerned, there should be no difference.

I don't use my bus at all to OC, because my board just seems to want no part of it, but using the base clock to hit target limits for the NB, the HT, the RAM and the CPU independently can be a very helpful tool, it's just that, with the FX, I've found the hours of dialing it all in gave negligible gains, if any at all.


----------



## an65001

The thing is, this score is much higher from a typical 4.7 run (most come out like this):




I want to know where the extra performance came from


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The thing is, this score is much higher from a typical 4.7 run (most come out like this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know where the extra performance came from


Where do you find these results?

I'd be surprised of an FX at 4.7GHz beating a 5820 in anything, even at stock.

Love AMD, but those results look


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The thing is, this score is much higher from a typical 4.7 run (most come out like this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know where the extra performance came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find these results?
> 
> I'd be surprised of an FX at 4.7GHz beating a 5820 in anything, even at stock.
> 
> Love AMD, but those results look
Click to expand...

Yeah those results do look funky.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, I've certainly found a new benchmark I want to run now...

I will run that later and post up what I find.... is that thing free?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I've certainly found a new benchmark I want to run now...
> 
> I will run that later and post up what I find.... is that thing free?


yeah, that's PassMark


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I've certainly found a new benchmark I want to run now...
> 
> I will run that later and post up what I find.... is that thing free?


Yes , passmark is free.

The FX does very well on passmark , obviously , it is a terrible benchmark


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes , passmark is free.
> 
> The FX does very well on passmark , obviously , it is a terrible benchmark


I see what you did there....


----------



## an65001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The FX does very well on passmark , obviously , it is a terrible benchmark


Yep, because all benchmarks that show AMD doing well are "biased, untrue, and paid for by AMD"


----------



## mus1mus

It's not so funky at all. Those baselines are just hypothetical scores. If you want a real world comparison, you need to use the "Manage Baseline" on passmark. You can then pick uploaded results from Passmark's Database.

Also note that Passmark edition's score vary a lot from revision to revision. So yeah.

As far as Bus OC'ing is concerned, with the same CPU/Memory/CPU-NB speeds, a higher FSB can have a little edge over a lower FSB on my runs.

So yeah, if you want to squeze every bit of performance from your rig, spend a lot of time to know where your system does its magic.

Most of the time it will throw you instabilities than performance, but if you can tame it, the satisfaction will be yours.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes , passmark is free.
> 
> The FX does very well on passmark , obviously , it is a terrible benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there....
Click to expand...

Here you go, in the beta section

http://hwbot.org/benchmarks


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Believe it or not, I been hearing/reading the name PassMark for years, and have never once downloaded and ran that bench....

There's a first time for everything.

I will run this evening and see how it goes.

I will test at my milder 4.8 (summer clocks)
And then push to my 4.9 settings and see the difference.

This may be a good benchmark to help me tune everything a little better with FSB/NB/RAM etc....
I haven't had a good benchmark with some clearly graphed numbers in front of me to see what is helping in what is hurting in different areas, so this just may be the ticket.

Does this bench push the CPU well enough to find major instabilities, so that once I'm dialed in performance wise, I can get stability sorted afterwards, or is the bench too lightweight to count on?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Very surprising to see Corsair using Nanya on what is supposedly their premium grade RAM. But I guess companies will do anything to price gouge their products and to improve profit margins.


Yes but their heat spreaders look awesome!


----------



## mus1mus

Too Light.
You can bench maybe 2 Multi steps from your Stable OC without changing the Voltages.

It detected something wrong on my X99 though. Physics and RAM scoring too low.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Too Light.
> You can bench maybe 2 Multi steps from your Stable OC without changing the Voltages.
> 
> It detected something wrong on my X99 though. Physics and RAM scoring too low.


Well, I've noticed that almost all benchmarks will show signs of something "wrong" with my FX-8...

For example... I know I'm perfectly stable at 4.8GHz with 1.4v.... I can bump it up to 4.9 and complete benches at the same voltage, but the scores are actually lower than just using 4.8.

Does this on all of the Futuremark stuff, and on Cinebench tests. However, I can add the appropriate voltage and the scores shoot right up where they are supposed to be.

It's why I don't usually do a lot of bench runs at 5GHz.... even though I can get through them just fine, it seems to do no better than using my 4.9 stable settings.

I have given a heavy 1.5v voltage dosage before though, and the 5GHz benches look great, but the damn board gets too hold to keep it there.
I'd imagine if it weren't for the socket and VRM's temps getting so hot, I'd be able to run at those settings, as my CPU cooler itself seems to keep everything under 70c with that kind of voltage.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Very surprising to see Corsair using Nanya on what is supposedly their premium grade RAM. But I guess companies will do anything to price gouge their products and to improve profit margins.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but their heat spreaders look awesome!
Click to expand...

Heatspreaders are pointless on DDR3 anyways. Even with all four slots on my board populated, so its quiet dense, 1.8V (for benching purposes) @ 2200MHz + CL9 they never get modestly warm to the touch. And 24/7 operations at my more modest 2020 9-9-10-24 are even cooler. Why would you fancy swanky heat spreaders for DDR 3 if not for looks only.

IMO the naked black PCB's of Geil's Black Dragon range with the painted golden dragon on the PCB's are the sexiest looking RAM sticks to date.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I've noticed that almost all benchmarks will show signs of something "wrong" with my FX-8...
> 
> For example... I know I'm perfectly stable at 4.8GHz with 1.4v.... I can bump it up to 4.9 and complete benches at the same voltage, but the scores are actually lower than just using 4.8.
> 
> Does this on all of the Futuremark stuff, and on Cinebench tests. However, I can add the appropriate voltage and the scores shoot right up where they are supposed to be.
> 
> It's why I don't usually do a lot of bench runs at 5GHz.... even though I can get through them just fine, it seems to do no better than using my 4.9 stable settings.
> 
> I have given a heavy 1.5v voltage dosage before though, and the 5GHz benches look great, but the damn board gets too hold to keep it there.
> I'd imagine if it weren't for the socket and VRM's temps getting so hot, I'd be able to run at those settings, as my CPU cooler itself seems to keep everything under 70c with that kind of voltage.


The lower score can pretty much be an effect of the ff.

1. Voltage wall - happens somewhere 4.8 and above. The required voltage to stabilize the next multi being too huge to destabilise it from the same voltage of the previous clock multi.

2. Board suffering from supplying the chip with higher power demand of the higher clock. Even if you didnt increase the voltage, overclocking to the next step will require a higher current demand due to the faster on-off switching of the processor.

3. Unstable OC will tend to produce errors on the tests that results to a longer process due to error correction.

When I do my benches at say, 5.5 I have to overvolt to crazy voltages. I am pretty much dialing it just below my system's shutdown levels.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ok so I noticed something last night I had been having issues with call of duty advanced warfare zombies taking forever to load the map and lagging extremely bad during the first three minutes after getting in the map...so I thought lemme check my temps....I established about five months ago that all the call of duty titles run the cpu really hot when loading a map but I wasn't prepared for what I saw...core was nearly 80c while loading the map...but here's the interesting part socket temps were at 63c...the processor wasnt downclocking but it was running very hot....Ok so I decided to drop my overclock two steps to 4.6 and see what happens...so then the temps stayed below 70c but were toeing the line...the map loaded slightly faster down from about 4 minutes to around 3...but it stays at those high temps until about 2 minutes of unplayable laggy slideshow greatness then magically lag goes away and temps never break 55c...

Game is loaded from ssd getting around 500mbps as advertised...just seems screwy because even ibt avx doesnt run the cpu that hot...I get max of 62c running the same overclock with ac off...that's nearly 18c difference from one of the hottest benches to loading an 800mb map...before anyone asks this it's with preload shaders off and fill excess memory on.

To put it into perspective I can load witcher 3 in about 15 seconds with no excessive load on cpu from the same ssd...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The lower score can pretty much be an effect of the ff.
> 
> 1. Voltage wall - happens somewhere 4.8 and above. The required voltage to stabilize the next multi being too huge to destabilise it from the same voltage of the previous clock multi.
> 
> 2. Board suffering from supplying the chip with higher power demand of the higher clock. Even if you didnt increase the voltage, overclocking to the next step will require a higher current demand due to the faster on-off switching of the processor.
> 
> 3. Unstable OC will tend to produce errors on the tests that results to a longer process due to error correction.
> 
> When I do my benches at say, 5.5 I have to overvolt to crazy voltages. I am pretty much dialing it just below my system's shutdown levels.


I find that performance issues with apps/games related to bad OC's are generally related to the error corrections, and are an indication you are FAR from stability....

While poor benchmark results are often tied to the voltage AND the errors.

I believe it's because an app or game will not test the CPU to it's full load, so the voltage never reveals itself as a factor since there is still enough voltage supplied to allow additional amperage at varying loads.
On the other hand, benchmarks will heavily load the CPU, and reveal voltage issues immediately.
Even if it completes a benchmark at a less than stable voltage, the amperage draw needed is higher than the voltage will allow for error-free calculations. In tern the error correction slows things drastically.

The only way to fix the issue is with more voltage, but as you say, these chips do hit voltage walls....
In my case, and with most typical overclockers, the thermal wall of these chips is realized long before the voltage/clock ceiling.

Looks like you are running some hefty cooling though, to be benching at 5.5 and what not


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I've pretty much ensured I'm stable after all the testing I ran...ibt avx 30 passes very high...prime for 18 hours error free...every free bench I could get my hands on...mci memtest to 500%...memtest overnight...encoded some video just because...all benchmarks on the games I own and no issues with any games other than cod series...anyone else have the game and can see if they see a huge spike in temps?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The thing is, this score is much higher from a typical 4.7 run (most come out like this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know where the extra performance came from


I don't know anything about Passmark, but there are two utilities that I swear by (not at). ICCpatch and Bulldozer conditioner.

Most if not all apps makers use compilers provided by intel that have an either/or switch in them. The ICCPatch checks the app and fixes that. The results vary from app to app with some showing almost no change and others having large improvements. I use the ICC Patch on every new app.

The Bulldozer conditioner updates the CPU microcode so it can use X87 codes. This only helps when running old apps like Super PI, Skyrim, or Arma.

Anyhoo, maybe this is why that one user is getting above average results.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I've pretty much ensured I'm stable after all the testing I ran...ibt avx 30 passes very high...prime for 18 hours error free...every free bench I could get my hands on...mci memtest to 500%...memtest overnight...encoded some video just because...all benchmarks on the games I own and no issues with any games other than cod series...anyone else have the game and can see if they see a huge spike in temps?


Do you run extreme LLC or anything like that?

I wonder if something is compelling the board to send maximum voltage to the CPU during the loading of that map. There may be some strange condition in that particular title, that is making the power circuitry of the board supply max voltage??

Just a crazy theory, but all I got for you buddy.

Hope you get it sorted.....

Have you tried running stock settings, loading the same map, and seeing if the temp spike is duplicated during that same load? It may be less noticeable, as the cooler can absorb the heat a lot easier, but it should still show some kind of increase in temp there, if it is indeed related to that particular title.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *an65001*
> 
> The thing is, this score is much higher from a typical 4.7 run (most come out like this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know where the extra performance came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about Passmark, but there are two utilities that I sear by (not at). ICCpatch and Bulldozer conditioner.
> 
> Most if not all apps makers use compilers provided by intel that have an either/or switch in them. The ICCPatch checks the app and fixes that. The results vary from app to app with some showing almost no change and others having large improvements. I use the ICC Patch on every new app.
> 
> The Bulldozer conditioner updates the CPU microcode so it can use X87 codes. This only helps when running old apps like Super PI, Skyrim, or Arma.
> 
> Anyhoo, maybe this is why that one user is getting above average results.
Click to expand...

I can't figure out how to use the conditioner. :/


----------



## Johan45

Set the nrac block to disabled fix erata then hit apply


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Set the nrac block to disabled fix erata then hit apply


Ya but I'm a belt and suspenders kinda guy and the apply button is not animated, so I don't know if it is actually working until I go into the app. Maybe I can see a difference and maybe I can't.


----------



## Johan45

Maybe it has something to do with Win8?? Anytime I have that issue is because my system is on the borderline of running/crashing since I use the conditioner just for benching.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Do you run extreme LLC or anything like that?
> 
> I wonder if something is compelling the board to send maximum voltage to the CPU during the loading of that map. There may be some strange condition in that particular title, that is making the power circuitry of the board supply max voltage??
> 
> Just a crazy theory, but all I got for you buddy.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.....
> 
> Have you tried running stock settings, loading the same map, and seeing if the temp spike is duplicated during that same load? It may be less noticeable, as the cooler can absorb the heat a lot easier, but it should still show some kind of increase in temp there, if it is indeed related to that particular title.


voltages according to hwinfo are normal for load...it does peg usage at 100 % it it was pegged while loading maps...I use very high on llc...im gonna test a few more things...one if which is setting it down to 4.0


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with Win8?? Anytime I have that issue is because my system is on the borderline of running/crashing since I use the conditioner just for benching.


I only use it when playing old games that run poorly on my system anyway. Would you believe 9 fps in a game from 2003? There are other old games that no longer run at all on my system that run fine on another system using a 7850K.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

AT 4.8


AT 4.6
well.. heres what the graph looks like with load temps and such... i tried it first backed down to 4.6 again.. ambient is a few degrees lower by that i mean like 1-2c at most.. and joining someone elses match seems to take longer and generate more heat but this was singleplayer private match....



You can see the first spike when it opens the game then the second long spike is how long it took me to click private match and load into the map... then you see the temp drop rapidly down to the low point after the lag goes away and its nearly half...the last spike at 44c is closing the game... it was baselined back to 36 (which we know is sketchy)

AT 4.0


AT 3.2



Spoiler: HWINFO



3.2 hwinfo

At 3.2 it takes long to load the map presumably because of lower clock speed... also the lag returned even at such low temperatures across the board...and the spike was still there...it is stable at its vid of 1.16 though at 3.2









4.0 hwinfo

At 4.0 the map took about the same amount of time to load and showed the same spike in temperature... a little less but quite drastic... BUT the lag dropped off much faster...
4.6 hwinfo
\
4.8 hwinfo




It definately runs the cpu way hotter than it needs too... i mean 62c constant loading a map when load temp in game is low 40s... but at 4.8 it was brutal bad.. that temp jack up put it way above my comfort zone.. i seen 79c almost 80c 79.6 was highest....nothing ive ran made the cpu heat up like that...

I also find it odd that the cpu is heating up so much but yet the gpus gained a couple c...from a much much higher overclock... didnt effect gpu temps in the least..


----------



## godiegogo214

Nice thread i found here....I also have an fx 8350....also just finished putting a custom water loop on it.....had a question about the AMD bulldozer guide....the top part is a definition of what the settings mean? and then the bottom is the settings you want to apply to attempt to achieve a 5 ghz overclock right? i just want to make sure i'm reading the guide correctly.....Thank you for the help


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Nice thread i found here....I also have an fx 8350....also just finished putting a custom water loop on it.....had a question about the AMD bulldozer guide....the top part is a definition of what the settings mean? and then the bottom is the settings you want to apply to attempt to achieve a 5 ghz overclock right? i just want to make sure i'm reading the guide correctly.....Thank you for the help


Nice rig you have there,
Here is some info that people find helpful.

http://www.amd.com/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice rig you have there,
> Here is some info that people find helpful.
> 
> http://www.amd.com/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


Thank you for the info....yeah i got tired of the video card temps....so i ended up rubbing some love on the machine with the wallet.....now have to hopefully get my moneys worth


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Nice thread i found here....I also have an fx 8350....also just finished putting a custom water loop on it.....had a question about the AMD bulldozer guide....the top part is a definition of what the settings mean? and then the bottom is the settings you want to apply to attempt to achieve a 5 ghz overclock right? i just want to make sure i'm reading the guide correctly.....Thank you for the help


welcome welcome. But don't think 5GHz is a given. Sometimes it will fall into your lap. But more often than not. It's a struggle all the way. Sometimes you will have to settle for around a 4.8 daily for a while and then just spend time slowly but surely tinkering it up.

In my case it's taken two months of tinkering with my chip to get 5GHz . I got her all the way to 4.95GHz and then my motherboard in my case decided to fight me the rest of the way. So that's just an example. But have fun tuning your chip. They are devilishly fun to overclock. Lots of quirks you gotta work with.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> welcome welcome. But don't think 5GHz is a given. Sometimes it will fall into your lap. But more often than not. It's a struggle all the way. Sometimes you will have to settle for around a 4.8 daily for a while and then just spend time slowly but surely tinkering it up.
> 
> In my case it's taken two months of tinkering with my chip to get 5GHz . I got her all the way to 4.95GHz and then my motherboard in my case decided to fight me the rest of the way. So that's just an example. But have fun tuning your chip. They are devilishly fun to overclock. Lots of quirks you gotta work with.


He's on water, and got a kitty, a good chip will likely get him there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> welcome welcome. But don't think 5GHz is a given. Sometimes it will fall into your lap. But more often than not. It's a struggle all the way. Sometimes you will have to settle for around a 4.8 daily for a while and then just spend time slowly but surely tinkering it up.
> 
> In my case it's taken two months of tinkering with my chip to get 5GHz . I got her all the way to 4.95GHz and then my motherboard in my case decided to fight me the rest of the way. So that's just an example. But have fun tuning your chip. They are devilishly fun to overclock. Lots of quirks you gotta work with.
> 
> 
> 
> He's on water, and got a kitty, a good chip will likely get him there.
Click to expand...

If his 290x's have any kind of OC on them, it might be too tough for the tough power


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> welcome welcome. But don't think 5GHz is a given. Sometimes it will fall into your lap. But more often than not. It's a struggle all the way. Sometimes you will have to settle for around a 4.8 daily for a while and then just spend time slowly but surely tinkering it up.
> 
> In my case it's taken two months of tinkering with my chip to get 5GHz . I got her all the way to 4.95GHz and then my motherboard in my case decided to fight me the rest of the way. So that's just an example. But have fun tuning your chip. They are devilishly fun to overclock. Lots of quirks you gotta work with.
> 
> 
> 
> He's on water, and got a kitty, a good chip will likely get him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If his 290x's have any kind of OC on them, it might be too tough for the tough power
Click to expand...

Yep, he would be fine on stock clocks for the GPU's but just a little extra and OCP mania


----------



## mus1mus

Being on mobile and cannot see his rig, good thing I dint assume for a good PSU.

Should we put it in the hot list of things that might not go well on his rig?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Being on mobile and cannot see his rig, good thing I dint assume for a good PSU.
> 
> Should we put it in the hot list of things that might not go well on his rig?


Thermaltake Toughpower 850w PSU

FX-8350, Saberkitty, R9 290x Crossfire


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> welcome welcome. But don't think 5GHz is a given. Sometimes it will fall into your lap. But more often than not. It's a struggle all the way. Sometimes you will have to settle for around a 4.8 daily for a while and then just spend time slowly but surely tinkering it up.
> 
> In my case it's taken two months of tinkering with my chip to get 5GHz . I got her all the way to 4.95GHz and then my motherboard in my case decided to fight me the rest of the way. So that's just an example. But have fun tuning your chip. They are devilishly fun to overclock. Lots of quirks you gotta work with.
> 
> 
> 
> He's on water, and got a kitty, a good chip will likely get him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If his 290x's have any kind of OC on them, it might be too tough for the tough power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, he would be fine on stock clocks for the GPU's but just a little extra and OCP mania
Click to expand...

That's what I was worried about, don't know how safe it would be to bring everyone to the OC party , gpu's included.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> welcome welcome. But don't think 5GHz is a given. Sometimes it will fall into your lap. But more often than not. It's a struggle all the way. Sometimes you will have to settle for around a 4.8 daily for a while and then just spend time slowly but surely tinkering it up.
> 
> In my case it's taken two months of tinkering with my chip to get 5GHz . I got her all the way to 4.95GHz and then my motherboard in my case decided to fight me the rest of the way. So that's just an example. But have fun tuning your chip. They are devilishly fun to overclock. Lots of quirks you gotta work with.
> 
> 
> 
> He's on water, and got a kitty, a good chip will likely get him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If his 290x's have any kind of OC on them, it might be too tough for the tough power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, he would be fine on stock clocks for the GPU's but just a little extra and OCP mania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was worried about, don't know how safe it would be to bring everyone to the OC party , gpu's included.
Click to expand...

Yeah it can't be done, my 290's with +100mV and 1.6v for the 8350 was drawing around 931w from the wall on my old Silverstone PSU and 290x's draw a bit more so I'd say just clock up the CPU (if just for gaming) and start saving up for a nice 1000w PSU would be a good choice imo (assuming they want to push the 290x's that is of course)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> welcome welcome. But don't think 5GHz is a given. Sometimes it will fall into your lap. But more often than not. It's a struggle all the way. Sometimes you will have to settle for around a 4.8 daily for a while and then just spend time slowly but surely tinkering it up.
> 
> In my case it's taken two months of tinkering with my chip to get 5GHz . I got her all the way to 4.95GHz and then my motherboard in my case decided to fight me the rest of the way. So that's just an example. But have fun tuning your chip. They are devilishly fun to overclock. Lots of quirks you gotta work with.
> 
> 
> 
> He's on water, and got a kitty, a good chip will likely get him there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If his 290x's have any kind of OC on them, it might be too tough for the tough power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, he would be fine on stock clocks for the GPU's but just a little extra and OCP mania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was worried about, don't know how safe it would be to bring everyone to the OC party , gpu's included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it can't be done, my 290's with +100mV and 1.6v for the 8350 was drawing around 931w from the wall on my old Silverstone PSU and 290x's draw a bit more so I'd say just clock up the CPU (if just for gaming) and start saving up for a nice 1000w PSU would be a good choice imo (assuming they want to push the 290x's that is of course)
Click to expand...

Good plan.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does this sound familiar? http://www.overclock.net/t/1347709/amd-richland-a10-6800k-apu-thread/1320#post_22477206
> 
> 
> 
> You know, i'm going to buy one one day and test it out against the Stock heatsink........
Click to expand...

Only just remembered this.....

I got around to it about 12 months later


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's what I was worried about, don't know how safe it would be to bring everyone to the OC party , gpu's included.


I gotta say I'm pretty happy with my rosewill photon 1200... It was like $140 on sale and it handles all the overclock I've thrown at it...it's also only about 1/4 inch longer than the 650 rosewill capstone it replaced...(which is still kicking out 4.6 oc and overclock on 760 gtx with ease


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I gotta say I'm pretty happy with my rosewill photon 1200... It was like $140 on sale and it handles all the overclock I've thrown at it...it's also only about 1/4 inch longer than the 650 rosewill capstone it replaced...(which is still kicking out 4.6 oc and overclock on 760 gtx with ease


I was actually considering the 1200 Photon as my next PSU.... I really like the cables, but I was reading that the ATX cable was a tad short. I use a sleeved extension though, so it shouldn't' be a problem.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I was actually considering the 1200 Photon as my next PSU.... I really like the cables, but I was reading that the ATX cable was a tad short. I use a sleeved extension though, so it shouldn't' be a problem.


I have the enthoo pro case and it has plenty of extra...ran behind the board...the only cable I had that came close to being short was the two 4 pin cpu because I chose to run it around the whole motherboard opening on the back of mobo rather than across it over the top...biggest issue I had was getting the connectors plugged in with it installed and my 280 rad plumbed...I didn't think ahead and it caused some cursing lol...my ac is now fixed (damn 200 dollar proprietary motor, you really do get rheemed with a rheem) my ambient is finally back to normal not sure how Mus1mus keeps his cpu tamed my ambient was about 4c less and my temps were nasty when loading cod maps...i am glad it wasn't my cpus fault but the game coupled with ambient being higher as my graphs showed temp isn't the whole factor as I still had lag at 3.2ghz at 1.16...still is high but not hitting 80 lol...and my volts are lower with same amount of rad space or close to it but I have two 290s under water too


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I have the enthoo pro case and it has plenty of extra...ran behind the board...the only cable I had that came close to being short was the two 4 pin cpu because I chose to run it around the whole motherboard opening on the back of mobo rather than across it over the top...biggest issue I had was getting the connectors plugged in with it installed and my 280 rad plumbed...I didn't think ahead and it caused some cursing lol...my ac is now fixed (damn 200 dollar proprietary motor, you really do get rheemed with a rheem) my ambient is finally back to normal not sure how Mus1mus keeps his cpu tamed my ambient was about 4c less and my temps were nasty when loading cod maps...still is but not hitting 80 lol...and my volts are lower with same amount of rad space or close to it but I have two 290s under water too


Yeah, I'll be getting a second 390 soon, so I think it may be time for a new PSU....

I ran my 2 290's on this PSU just fine though, but considering it's a Raidmax, and considering I bought it used off Craigslist from someone who had mined on it for 6 months running 2) 290's, I'd probably be best to go ahead and bite the bullet and get something new.

Not to mention it has been running a highly clocked Fx-8 and overvolted/overclocked hawaii cards on it during my time with it also.

I gotta say.... this has been a pretty good PSU, all things considered... (got it for $50 in the original packaging, with all the modular cables included)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, I'll be getting a second 390 soon, so I think it may be time for a new PSU....
> 
> I ran my 2 290's on this PSU just fine though, but considering it's a Raidmax, and considering I bought it used off Craigslist from someone who had mined on it for 6 months running 2) 290's, I'd probably be best to go ahead and bite the bullet and get something new.
> 
> Not to mention it has been running a highly clocked Fx-8 and overvolted/overclocked hawaii cards on it during my time with it also.
> 
> I gotta say.... this has been a pretty good PSU, all things considered... (got it for $50 in the original packaging, with all the modular cables included)


can't best that running all that overclocked...with this one I don't have wattage tester but even with 290s overvolted and trying to run 5.0 with 1.58 volts...it didn't miss a beat..I'm thinking I might not get 5.0 fully stable with this chip...my loop needs a teardown and some good cleaning...maybe this coming tuesday...still too lazy to make my acrylic mounts...where is the best place to buy injectable acetone kits for joining acrylic pieces I wonder.. American plastics?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> can't best that running all that overclocked...with this one I don't have wattage tester but even with 290s overvolted and trying to run 5.0 with 1.58 volts...it didn't miss a beat..I'm thinking I might not get 5.0 fully stable with this chip...my loop needs a teardown and some good cleaning...maybe this coming tuesday...still too lazy to make my acrylic mounts...where is the best place to buy injectable acetone kits for joining acrylic pieces I wonder.. American plastics?


This is me when people start talking about custom loops:


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> This is me when people start talking about custom loops:


lol.

Looks like me a lot lately! My X99 is throwing up scores that way below when I first tested it!


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good plan.


Yeah I had that in mind so I bought a Tt 1200 stupid cable for the 24 pin broke lol I returned it the thing is since I have that bottom rad I have To keep in mind space restriction I can only go 180mm and that has to be with very flexible cables ???


----------



## miklkit

I believe that in general Thermaltake should be avoided. Even if it can handle the wattage they are known for putting out dirty power. My 850w TT handled over 700 watts from the wall ok, but when I replaced it with 850 watt Seasonic I could see the difference in HWINFO64. It puts out that much smoother power.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> This is me when people start talking about custom loops:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> Looks like me a lot lately! My X99 is throwing up scores that way below when I first tested it!
Click to expand...

I would check that it's showing the ram properly. I have seen quite a few times where those X99 boards are dropping ram for some reason.


----------



## Alastair

That's odd. Cause a lot of reviews regarding likely the tough power and toughpower golds have been quiet good. I Actually thought they were some of the better PSU's out there


----------



## godiegogo214

I told new egg to give money back I might gamble and try again I know for sure I can't fit like the corsairs they all 200mm


----------



## MTup

I finally have a really stable 4.83GHz on my 8350 running IBT AVX numerous times with 20 runs IBT AVX. GFlops are 96-97 and as a whole my PCI is very smooth and snappy. The temps are 51-53 but will spike once for each 20 run session. The spikes are 58, 62, 57 etc. I sit there and watch it do this. Vcore is 1.524 under load. I'd like to build on this 4.83 and I know I will need custom cooling (H100i now) to get to 5 if that's possible. I know the voltage will be high from the looks of things but once I get there I always save a Eco version of my oc's and the voltage will not be high. Has anyone tried or owned a raystorm d5 ex240? Do you think I can get 5-7 degrees down from my H100i? I pick this one because it the radiator will fit my modding perfectly and its 35mm thick compared to my 27mm.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Picking these up tomorrow for $100 cash:
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/sop/5117306520.html

The exact set I've been wanting!


----------



## Cysquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I finally have a really stable 4.83GHz on my 8350 running IBT AVX numerous times with 20 runs IBT AVX. GFlops are 96-97 and as a whole my PCI is very smooth and snappy. The temps are 51-53 but will spike once for each 20 run session. The spikes are 58, 62, 57 etc. I sit there and watch it do this. Vcore is 1.524 under load. I'd like to build on this 4.83 and I know I will need custom cooling (H100i now) to get to 5 if that's possible. I know the voltage will be high from the looks of things but once I get there I always save a Eco version of my oc's and the voltage will not be high. Has anyone tried or owned a raystorm d5 ex240? Do you think I can get 5-7 degrees down from my H100i? I pick this one because it the radiator will fit my modding perfectly and its 35mm thick compared to my 27mm.


5 degrees sounds plausible. thats a good pump and block. I'd have to do some research to be completely positive in that statement


----------



## Agent Smith1984

16GB @ 2400MHz with 10-12-12 timings.....

ME SO EXCITED









Gonna see how slapping my pagefile on a RAMDISK does....


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cysquatch*
> 
> 5 degrees sounds plausible. thats a good pump and block. I'd have to do some research to be completely positive in that statement


I did some research and seems this is the best pump to get with this kit. I do want the dual bay resivoir. I want to leave the inside of my case as clean as possible so hoping this dual bay deal will work out.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I finally have a really stable 4.83GHz on my 8350 running IBT AVX numerous times with 20 runs IBT AVX. GFlops are 96-97 and as a whole my PCI is very smooth and snappy. The temps are 51-53 but will spike once for each 20 run session. The spikes are 58, 62, 57 etc. I sit there and watch it do this. Vcore is 1.524 under load. I'd like to build on this 4.83 and I know I will need custom cooling (H100i now) to get to 5 if that's possible. I know the voltage will be high from the looks of things but once I get there I always save a Eco version of my oc's and the voltage will not be high. Has anyone tried or owned a raystorm d5 ex240? Do you think I can get 5-7 degrees down from my H100i? I pick this one because it the radiator will fit my modding perfectly and its 35mm thick compared to my 27mm.


If you don't want to go custom loop, I would recommend a Swiftech H220X...









I believe that you can get at least 5c to 10c difference from the H100i...

Atr least I did when I replaced my H100i with the Swiftech H220...


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Picking these up tomorrow for $100 cash:
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/sop/5117306520.html
> 
> The exact set I've been wanting!


haaaa! their cooling fins keep your boards red theme going.









i keep watching for bios 1.30 but nothing yet.

ud


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> If you don't want to go custom loop, I would recommend a Swiftech H220X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you can get at least 5c to 10c difference from the H100i...
> 
> Atr least I did when I replaced my H100i with the Swiftech H220...


After seeing your recommendation on an earlier post I immediately checked out the H220 but the radiator was to big for my mod. I'd like to give it a try but also don't want to cut any more out of my case. I do appreciate your suggestion though. The raystorm d5 ex240 is a custom loop kit. I'm still going to check my case when I get home and see how much of a problem it would be to modify it a bit more because the H220 is much less expensive.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> If you don't want to go custom loop, I would recommend a Swiftech H220X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you can get at least 5c to 10c difference from the H100i...
> 
> Atr least I did when I replaced my H100i with the Swiftech H220...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing your recommendation on an earlier post I immediately checked out the H220 but the radiator was to big for my mod. I'd like to give it a try but also don't want to cut any more out of my case. I do appreciate your suggestion though. The raystorm d5 ex240 is a custom loop kit. I'm still going to check my case when I get home and see how much of a problem it would be to modify it a bit more because the H220 is much less expensive.
Click to expand...

That EX from XSPC aint the best. In fact, it might not even give you noticeable gains from the H100i. If space is the problem, there are other thin rads to consider and cheaper I suppose.

Not sure how prices scale on your area but alphacool kits might be cheaper. Just note that kits don't always give out the best components in one pack. Some of the included components might go to waste later.

My advice, if you wanna go for a loop, pick them by the components. Will turn out more expensive than a kit but the components will be picked by choice.







Spend a little more time using that H100i I say. You might even get to 5GHz with it.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That EX from XSPC aint the best. In fact, it might not even give you noticeable gains from the H100i. If space is the problem, there are other thin rads to consider and cheaper I suppose.
> 
> Not sure how prices scale on your area but alphacool kits might be cheaper. Just note that kits don't always give out the best components in one pack. Some of the included components might go to waste later.
> 
> My advice, if you wanna go for a loop, pick them by the components. Will turn out more expensive than a kit but the components will be picked by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend a little more time using that H100i I say. You might even get to 5GHz with it.


Hey thanks mus1. I was seeing that the XSPC had a problem and found out that some of the 750 pumps were going out on them. After further research I find that you can order these with the larger, better D5 pumps that use compression fittings for the whole system. I figured some of you all might have been there with this before. You are right though, I can buy the parts separately and still use this radiator because it fits my mod. The depth doesn't matter as my radiator goes in from the top. One more thing. I am looking for red coolant in a clear line with red sink. All my wiring is white and my theme now is blue which I will tone down a bit and give me a red, white and blue theme when it's all said and done. It's become a hobby. Check out this cooler and let me know what you think. I have read many of your posts and trust your opinion bud.

http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-d5-ex240-watercooling-kit


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That EX from XSPC aint the best. In fact, it might not even give you noticeable gains from the H100i. If space is the problem, there are other thin rads to consider and cheaper I suppose.
> 
> Not sure how prices scale on your area but alphacool kits might be cheaper. Just note that kits don't always give out the best components in one pack. Some of the included components might go to waste later.
> 
> My advice, if you wanna go for a loop, pick them by the components. Will turn out more expensive than a kit but the components will be picked by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend a little more time using that H100i I say. You might even get to 5GHz with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks mus1. I was seeing that the XSPC had a problem and found out that some of the 750 pumps were going out on them. After further research I find that you can order these with the larger, better D5 pumps that use compression fittings for the whole system. I figured some of you all might have been there with this before. You are right though, I can buy the parts separately and still use this radiator because it fits my mod. The depth doesn't matter as my radiator goes in from the top. One more thing. I am looking for red coolant in a clear line with red sink. All my wiring is white and my theme now is blue which I will tone down a bit and give me a red, white and blue theme when it's all said and done. It's become a hobby. Check out this cooler and let me know what you think. I have read many of your posts and trust your opinion bud.
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-d5-ex240-watercooling-kit
Click to expand...

EX rads are the cheapy option from XSPC (i have 2), i bought the EX240 kit with the 750 V4 bayres/pump and it's fine.....all the issues they had were with the V3 version and lower.

My loop cost my about $170 or so (minus mobo block), i looked at getting all the parts individually and tbh it's a bit more expensive but you do get better results.

Short list:

D5 pump (whichever res)
Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
EK Supremacy Evo block
Primochill Advanced LRT tubing.
whichever fittings you want

That will get you some nice temps and the pump is plenty powerful enough to add on more rad space + blocks later on down the line


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EX rads are the cheapy option from XSPC (i have 2), i bought the EX240 kit with the 750 V4 bayres/pump and it's fine.....all the issues they had were with the V3 version and lower.
> 
> My loop cost my about $170 or so (minus mobo block), i looked at getting all the parts individually and tbh it's a bit more expensive but you do get better results.
> 
> Short list:
> 
> D5 pump (whichever res)
> Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
> EK Supremacy Evo block
> Primochill Advanced LRT tubing.
> whichever fittings you want
> 
> That will get you some nice temps and the pump is plenty powerful enough to add on more rad space + blocks later on down the line


I went through the components and their prices...

The setup would cost at least $300.00 +


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EX rads are the cheapy option from XSPC (i have 2), i bought the EX240 kit with the 750 V4 bayres/pump and it's fine.....all the issues they had were with the V3 version and lower.
> 
> My loop cost my about $170 or so (minus mobo block), i looked at getting all the parts individually and tbh it's a bit more expensive but you do get better results.
> 
> Short list:
> 
> D5 pump (whichever res)
> Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
> EK Supremacy Evo block
> Primochill Advanced LRT tubing.
> whichever fittings you want
> 
> That will get you some nice temps and the pump is plenty powerful enough to add on more rad space + blocks later on down the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through the components and their prices...
> 
> The setup would cost at least $300.00 +
Click to expand...

And the D5 EX240 kit is $250......

That's my point, it's a little more price wise but better performance wise.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EX rads are the cheapy option from XSPC (i have 2), i bought the EX240 kit with the 750 V4 bayres/pump and it's fine.....all the issues they had were with the V3 version and lower.
> 
> My loop cost my about $170 or so (minus mobo block), i looked at getting all the parts individually and tbh it's a bit more expensive but you do get better results.
> 
> Short list:
> 
> D5 pump (whichever res)
> Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
> EK Supremacy Evo block
> Primochill Advanced LRT tubing.
> whichever fittings you want
> 
> That will get you some nice temps and the pump is plenty powerful enough to add on more rad space + blocks later on down the line


Holy crap, that radiator is massive for a 240. I like it. I need to cut out 5mm more for sure. it will be tight with plugs in the two end holes. Now you have me measuring (mm's are my weak point being from the US but google saves the day). I can still use the XSPC dual bay reservoir with the D5 pump. I have everything written down and going to do a bit of checking out. I'm sure compression fittings are the best. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That EX from XSPC aint the best. In fact, it might not even give you noticeable gains from the H100i. If space is the problem, there are other thin rads to consider and cheaper I suppose.
> 
> Not sure how prices scale on your area but alphacool kits might be cheaper. Just note that kits don't always give out the best components in one pack. Some of the included components might go to waste later.
> 
> My advice, if you wanna go for a loop, pick them by the components. Will turn out more expensive than a kit but the components will be picked by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend a little more time using that H100i I say. You might even get to 5GHz with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks mus1. I was seeing that the XSPC had a problem and found out that some of the 750 pumps were going out on them. After further research I find that you can order these with the larger, better D5 pumps that use compression fittings for the whole system. I figured some of you all might have been there with this before. You are right though, I can buy the parts separately and still use this radiator because it fits my mod. The depth doesn't matter as my radiator goes in from the top. One more thing. I am looking for red coolant in a clear line with red sink. All my wiring is white and my theme now is blue which I will tone down a bit and give me a red, white and blue theme when it's all said and done. It's become a hobby. Check out this cooler and let me know what you think. I have read many of your posts and trust your opinion bud.
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-d5-ex240-watercooling-kit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EX rads are the cheapy option from XSPC (i have 2), i bought the EX240 kit with the 750 V4 bayres/pump and it's fine.....all the issues they had were with the V3 version and lower.
> 
> My loop cost my about $170 or so (minus mobo block), i looked at getting all the parts individually and tbh it's a bit more expensive but you do get better results.
> 
> Short list:
> 
> D5 pump (whichever res)
> Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
> EK Supremacy Evo block
> Primochill Advanced LRT tubing.
> whichever fittings you want
> 
> That will get you some nice temps and the pump is plenty powerful enough to add on more rad space + blocks later on down the line
Click to expand...

^This. And below is what I am talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I went through the components and their prices...
> 
> The setup would cost at least $300.00 +
> 
> 
> 
> And the D5 EX240 kit is $250......
> 
> That's my point, it's a little more price wise but better performance wise.
Click to expand...

You see where we are going @MTup mate?

Most kits have these btw,


Block - most of the time a tier or two down of the good ones. (cept for the raystorm)
Pump - D5 kits cost more; check the kits with the DDCs on them.
Bay Res - XPSC's quite good and easy to fill. Alphacool's a meh! don't bother. But you can get rid of them if you get the DDC/D5 variant. if you want a ---
Tube Res - XSPC has that. But AFAIK, they are hard to work with considering the routing options.
Fittings - Usually 3/8' X 1/2" compressions. While good, tubing is a bit small and thin walled. Prone to kinks, no matter what you pick.
Tubing - They're just good for.... filling the loop. Not within your loop.
Fans - if they come with a set. XSPC have 1600 RPM fans. Nothing special, but does the job. Alphacool has them Noise Blockers in purple. Pricey at retail (bonus?) EK kit - comes with meh.
RADS - Better rads = more price Premium.
So weigh the purchase you are about to make.
A kit for quickies and all. or you do it by the pieces picking each component you like, without a waste.









Ohh wait, I didn't have my recommended components









Pump - D5 or DDC. Some DDCs have built-in acrylic tops less aftermarket woes, just pick the 10W version. They are hot!
Block - whatever you like.
Fans - If you want silence, 1300RPM is Push pull will offer you enough performance. If you want moar, go for at least 1500 RPMs. Cougars are good and Cheap.
Primochill D5 Enabled Tube res as You won't need anything more.
Fittings - 3/8" X 5/8" s
Primochill tubing for leeser Plasticizer
Rads - I am biased to HWLabs as they are actually made in my country.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I went through the components and their prices...
> 
> The setup would cost at least $300.00 +


I'm going with this setup Mike. Cutting a bit lengthwise is so much easier than cutting more out of the sides as I would have to do with the Swiftech. Go Scott Walker.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> ^This. And below is what I am talking about.
> You see where we are going @MTup mate?
> 
> Most kits have these btw,
> 
> 
> Block - most of the time a tier or two down of the good ones. (cept for the raystorm)
> Pump - D5 kits cost more; check the kits with the DDCs on them.
> Bay Res - XPSC's quite good and easy to fill. Alphacool's a meh! don't bother. But you can get rid of them if you get the DDC/D5 variant. if you want a ---
> Tube Res - XSPC has that. But AFAIK, they are hard to work with considering the routing options.
> Fittings - Usually 3/8' X 1/2" compressions. While good, tubing is a bit small and thin walled. Prone to kinks, no matter what you pick.
> Tubing - They're just good for.... filling the loop. Not within your loop.
> Fans - if they come with a set. XSPC have 1600 RPM fans. Nothing special, but does the job. Alphacool has them Noise Blockers in purple. Pricey at retail (bonus?) EK kit - comes with meh.
> So weigh the purchase you are about to make.
> A kit for quickies and all. or you do it by the pieces picking each component you like, without a waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh wait, I didn't have my recommended components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pump - D5 or DDC. Some DDCs have a built - in tops, just pick the 10W version. They are hot!
> Block - whatever you like.
> Fans - If you want silence, 1300RPM is Push pull will offer you enough performance. If you want moar, go for at least 1500 RPMs. Cougars are good and Cheap.
> Primochill D5 Enabled Tube res as You won't need anything more.
> Fittings - 3/8" X 5/8" s
> Primochill tubing for leeser Plasticizer


Glad to hear you're good with the dual bay XSPC w/D5 pump reservoir because that's what I want to keep my case clear for air. I want to use the 1/2" tubing. Do I order 1/2" tubing for 1/2T X 1/4"MPT compression fitting or the 7/16". At work with stainless 1/2" is 1/2". No need for fans, I have all I need. I will look for the best prices for the quality you all recommend. I will spend money on cooling but damn if I give $500 for a graphics card....lol. I'm not a gamer this is just a hobby and my hobby wants 5GHz. I may have to get another chip to do that though. If Zen does come out then I'll probably sell this and make a Zenner. Just a bit of history, I'm older guy, building computers for 20 yrs for family and friends and oc'ing for 6 months. Also not far from retirement. You guys have been great!


----------



## mus1mus

Just to note - With Soft or Flexible Tubing, you need to be aware of the Inner and Outer Diameter of the fittings. Your tubing should match that or you will have leak issues or fitting struggle.

Primochill also have some issues with tubing diameters though their specs says them in right sizes.

If you want looks, PETG Tubing is an acrylic tube rival. Easier to work with, and cheaper. Well, at least I bought them in 30" lengths.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just to note - With Soft or Flexible Tubing, you need to be aware of the Inner and Outer Diameter of the fittings. Your tubing should match that or you will have leak issues or fitting struggle.
> 
> Primochill also have some issues with tubing diameters though their specs says them in right sizes.
> 
> If you want looks, PETG Tubing is an acrylic tube rival. Easier to work with, and cheaper. Well, at least I bought them in 30" lengths.


I won't need anything soft I don't think if I run my tubing to length and not add extra. That is a good note though. I see where you are coming from and I was hoping to get tubing and fitting from the same place. I guess I would be depending on the vender to give me the right stuff. Best thing to do is call or contact them. Nice tip mus1.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And the D5 EX240 kit is $250......
> 
> That's my point, it's a little more price wise but better performance wise.


And when it comes right down to it, it's better to have patience, save money, and get the good stuff!

I know about waiting, I have a CaseLabs SM8, it only took two weeks when I bought it







, it seemed like forever!

Now these guys are waiting as much as two months!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I'm going with this setup Mike. Cutting a bit lengthwise is so much easier than cutting more out of the sides as I would have to do with the Swiftech. *Go Scott Walker*.


That's right!

Are you from Wisconsin?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> And when it comes right down to it, it's better to have patience, save money, and get the good stuff!
> 
> I know about waiting, I have a CaseLabs SM8, it only took two weeks when I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it seemed like forever!
> 
> Now these guys are waiting as much as two months!


I've got the money but don't want to buy something that won't work. I know I'm buying the radiator, block and pump. The fittings and tubing will have to be investigated (as the government would say). I can wait but after ordering, you are right there's some anxiety working. BTW Mike are you still using your H220X? With that case I'd say you were a server.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's right!
> 
> Are you from Wisconsin?


Louisiana deep south.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I won't need anything soft I don't think if I run my tubing to length and not add extra. That is a good note though. I see where you are coming from and I was hoping to get tubing and fitting from the same place. I guess I would be depending on the vender to give me the right stuff. Best thing to do is call or contact them. Nice tip mus1.










Soft Tubing = Flexible tubing. Kind of a definition given to easily differentiate from Hard Tubing i.e. Copper Tubes, Acrylic and PETG.


Spoiler: Soft Tubing









Spoiler: Hard Tubing







Like I said, it has been known that smaller diameter soft tubing are prone to kinks due to their thin walls.
Thick walled soft tubing can be bent tighter without kinking. But means the fittings are bigger.


Spoiler: Kinky is she? :D







And ohh, one can't simply get away with that. Thus Angled fittings can be very useful to keep it clean. you might wanna consider that. While Hard Tubing can easily get away with that issue. And the possibilities of not having to use angled fittings at all can be had if you have the imagination to work on the routing.










Spoiler: Sample







Exciting hobby isn't it?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I've got the money but don't want to buy something that won't work. I know I'm buying the radiator, block and pump. The fittings and tubing will have to be investigated (as the government would say). I can wait but after ordering, you are right there's some anxiety working. *BTW Mike are you still using your H220X?* *With that case I'd say you were a server.*


Not any more, I switched to a full blown custom loop

D5 pump, 2x 480 rads, 1x 360 rad, 1 x 240 rad, all with Noctua NF-F12's, all EK XTX series rads

EK Supremacy EVO, EK full board block, 2 x Aquacomputer 290x Water blocks with Active Back Plate, Primochill Advanced LRT tubing, lots & lots of Bitspower Black Sparkle fittings

No server, just an every day rider


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I've got the money but don't want to buy something that won't work. I know I'm buying the radiator, block and pump. The fittings and tubing will have to be investigated (as the government would say). I can wait but after ordering, you are right there's some anxiety working. BTW Mike are you still using your H220X? With that case I'd say you were a server.
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more, I switched to a full blown custom loop
> 
> D5 pump, 2x 480 rads, 1x 360 rad, 1 x 240 rad, all with Noctua NF-F12's, all EK XTX series rads
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO, EK full board block, 2 x Aquacomputer 290x Water blocks with Active Back Plate, Primochill Advanced LRT tubing, lots & lots of Bitspower Black Sparkle fittings
> 
> No server, just an every day rider
Click to expand...

Killin' it Mikee!










Thought the CL is still in transit.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Not any more, I switched to a full blown custom loop
> 
> D5 pump, 2x 480 rads, 1x 360 rad, 1 x 240 rad, all with Noctua NF-F12's, all EK XTX series rads
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO, EK full board block, 2 x Aquacomputer 290x Water blocks with Active Back Plate, Primochill Advanced LRT tubing, lots & lots of Bitspower Black Sparkle fittings
> 
> No server, just an every day rider


wow, that loop must have cost you a small fortune.

What temps do you get with that kind of radiator space?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> If you don't want to go custom loop, I would recommend a Swiftech H220X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you can get at least 5c to 10c difference from the H100i...
> 
> Atr least I did when I replaced my H100i with the Swiftech H220...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing your recommendation on an earlier post I immediately checked out the H220 but the radiator was to big for my mod. I'd like to give it a try but also don't want to cut any more out of my case. I do appreciate your suggestion though. The raystorm d5 ex240 is a custom loop kit. I'm still going to check my case when I get home and see how much of a problem it would be to modify it a bit more because the H220 is much less expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That EX from XSPC aint the best. In fact, it might not even give you noticeable gains from the H100i. If space is the problem, there are other thin rads to consider and cheaper I suppose.
> 
> Not sure how prices scale on your area but alphacool kits might be cheaper. Just note that kits don't always give out the best components in one pack. Some of the included components might go to waste later.
> 
> My advice, if you wanna go for a loop, pick them by the components. Will turn out more expensive than a kit but the components will be picked by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend a little more time using that H100i I say. You might even get to 5GHz with it.
Click to expand...

I use EX rads and actually they are quiet good. I ran at a point only a single EX280 rad. And I maxed out at 4.8GHz but at the time I had not discovered the importance of socket and VRM cooling so I would throttle on the socket with around 55C core temps. Aint nothing wrong with EX I tell ya.







Maybe earlier versions weren't that great but I know I have the V2's.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope, didn't say they are bad.

Thing is, Very little can be had from an H100. 2-3 C?

I still have my 360 by the way. But with thicker rads in hand, hmm.. And yeah, a 290 easily heated it up with 1200 fans.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, didn't say they are bad.
> 
> Thing is, Very little can be had from an H100. 2-3 C?
> 
> I still have my 360 by the way. But with thicker rads in hand, hmm.. And yeah, a 290 easily heated it up with 1200 fans.


Well the only thing I had to go on for reference was my old Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. And well that was abysmal. Both the rads in my machine are EX. I have EX360 and EX280.
And I can honestly say the build quality isn't top notch. Fin spacing can vary a bit in some places. But I mean you know they aren't the premium line of rads from XSPC. That title goes to AX and RX. So I would expect something to give. So uniform fin spacing is not a major thing in my eyes. As long as it doesn't leak.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, didn't say they are bad.
> 
> Thing is, Very little can be had from an H100. 2-3 C?
> 
> I still have my 360 by the way. But with thicker rads in hand, hmm.. And yeah, a 290 easily heated it up with 1200 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the only thing I had to go on for reference was my old Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. And well that was abysmal. Both the rads in my machine are EX. I have EX360 and EX280.
> And I can honestly say the build quality isn't top notch. Fin spacing can vary a bit in some places. But I mean you know they aren't the premium line of rads from XSPC. That title goes to AX and RX. So I would expect something to give. So uniform fin spacing is not a major thing in my eyes. As long as it doesn't leak.
Click to expand...

Who cares about uniform fin spacing?








You can't see them once in use.

That RX V3 is something to boot though. High Performance. But they cost a lot locally. HWLabs on the other hand, is top notch on every aspect. Paint Finish, Performance, Build Quality, and overall craftsmanship. They are soooo clean inside as well. Makes me proud they're made here.







But I haven't even tested my GTX480s yet.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, didn't say they are bad.
> 
> Thing is, Very little can be had from an H100. 2-3 C?
> 
> I still have my 360 by the way. But with thicker rads in hand, hmm.. And yeah, a 290 easily heated it up with 1200 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the only thing I had to go on for reference was my old Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. And well that was abysmal. Both the rads in my machine are EX. I have EX360 and EX280.
> And I can honestly say the build quality isn't top notch. Fin spacing can vary a bit in some places. But I mean you know they aren't the premium line of rads from XSPC. That title goes to AX and RX. So I would expect something to give. So uniform fin spacing is not a major thing in my eyes. As long as it doesn't leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about uniform fin spacing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see them once in use.
> 
> That RX V3 is something to boot though. High Performance. But they cost a lot locally. HWLabs on the other hand, is top notch on every aspect. Paint Finish, Performance, Build Quality, and overall craftsmanship. They are soooo clean inside as well. Makes me proud they're made here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I haven't even tested my GTX480s yet.
Click to expand...

Personally the AX's are impressive for me. I just like the whole idea of a removable core. makes painting and modding a whole lot easier.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, didn't say they are bad.
> 
> Thing is, Very little can be had from an H100. 2-3 C?
> 
> I still have my 360 by the way. But with thicker rads in hand, hmm.. And yeah, a 290 easily heated it up with 1200 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the only thing I had to go on for reference was my old Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. And well that was abysmal. Both the rads in my machine are EX. I have EX360 and EX280.
> And I can honestly say the build quality isn't top notch. Fin spacing can vary a bit in some places. But I mean you know they aren't the premium line of rads from XSPC. That title goes to AX and RX. So I would expect something to give. So uniform fin spacing is not a major thing in my eyes. As long as it doesn't leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about uniform fin spacing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see them once in use.
> 
> That RX V3 is something to boot though. High Performance. But they cost a lot locally. HWLabs on the other hand, is top notch on every aspect. Paint Finish, Performance, Build Quality, and overall craftsmanship. They are soooo clean inside as well. Makes me proud they're made here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I haven't even tested my GTX480s yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally the AX's are impressive for me. I just like the whole idea of a removable core. makes painting and modding a whole lot easier.
Click to expand...

Well, that's another thing.









I kinda lean away with thin rads for the reason they are a bit more restrictive in nature. You can see the flow lessen passing by them. If you have 4 of them in a single loop, add in the blocks, hmmm. 3 Pumps?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, didn't say they are bad.
> 
> Thing is, Very little can be had from an H100. 2-3 C?
> 
> I still have my 360 by the way. But with thicker rads in hand, hmm.. And yeah, a 290 easily heated it up with 1200 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the only thing I had to go on for reference was my old Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. And well that was abysmal. Both the rads in my machine are EX. I have EX360 and EX280.
> And I can honestly say the build quality isn't top notch. Fin spacing can vary a bit in some places. But I mean you know they aren't the premium line of rads from XSPC. That title goes to AX and RX. So I would expect something to give. So uniform fin spacing is not a major thing in my eyes. As long as it doesn't leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares about uniform fin spacing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see them once in use.
> 
> That RX V3 is something to boot though. High Performance. But they cost a lot locally. HWLabs on the other hand, is top notch on every aspect. Paint Finish, Performance, Build Quality, and overall craftsmanship. They are soooo clean inside as well. Makes me proud they're made here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I haven't even tested my GTX480s yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally the AX's are impressive for me. I just like the whole idea of a removable core. makes painting and modding a whole lot easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's another thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda lean away with thin rads for the reason they are a bit more restrictive in nature. You can see the flow lessen passing by them. If you have 4 of them in a single loop, add in the blocks, hmmm. 3 Pumps?
Click to expand...

pressure drop doesn't seem that high to me. Martin from Martin's Liquid lab tested EX's and they have a 0.2psi pressure drop.


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. I wanted your opinions on a new rig I am planning for my parents. I also want it to double as a back up rig for me if my main goes down for maintenance or whatever reason. I have two rigs planned. And wanted your input. My parents budget is around ZAR 6000. I decided to sell them my HD 6850's simply so that I can still tinker with them occasionally. They are fun to chase HW Bot Hardware awards with.







Also I get to make some of the money back on them so I can put it to new GPU's.

I have two rigs planned. One based on FX6300 and the other based on an A10 7700K. I am leaning to the FX 6 but mainly cause I simply have experience with FX. But I would like anyone who owns Kaviri to input their experience.

So FX Based.

FX-6300 (ZAR1600)
MSI 990FXA-GD65 (ZAR1600)
Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2 (ZAR 949) How good is Kingston's Hyper X Savage 1866 Cl 10 kits? Cause those are about 100 bucks cheaper.
2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.) (ZAR 600 x2)
Corsair VS650 (ZAR 780)
And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler +- ZAR 400 (What would be best? I know Hyper 212 isn't the king of the budget heap these days. Who is it then?)
Total = ZAR 6500 +-
And APU Based

AMD A10 7700K (ZAR 2000)
MSI A88X-E45 (ZAR 1000)
Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2 (ZAR 949)
2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.) (ZAR 600 X 2 )
Corsair VS650 (ZAR 780)
And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler (+- ZAR 400)

Total = ZAR 6329

They have the rest of the stuff they need like Windows and HDD's and cases and stuff. Its just my moms old machine is an E2200 on an old ECS Elite Group G41 motherboard with 2.5GB of RAM. And its getting very old.

I feel like either of these rigs would blow my parents away. And I know the capability of my 6850's. They should still be alright for back up gaming, as they still play most titles at 1080p at still decent detail levels. Besides my parents use a 19inch 1440*900 screen so those GPU's won't be getting all that taxed at all.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I wanted your opinions on a new rig I am planning for my parents. I also want it to double as a back up rig for me if my main goes down for maintenance or whatever reason. I have two rigs planned. And wanted your input. My parents budget is around ZAR 6000. I decided to sell them my HD 6850's simply so that I can still tinker with them occasionally. They are fun to chase HW Bot Hardware awards with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I get to make some of the money back on them so I can put it to new GPU's.
> 
> I have two rigs planned. One based on FX6300 and the other based on an A10 7700K. I am leaning to the FX 6 but mainly cause I simply have experience with FX. But I would like anyone who owns Kaviri to input their experience.
> 
> So FX Based.
> 
> FX-6300
> MSI 990FXA-GD65
> Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2
> 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.)
> Corsair VS650
> And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler (What would be best? I know Hyper 212 isn't the king of the budget heap these days. Who is it then?)
> 
> And APU Based
> 
> AMD A10 7700K
> MSI A88X-E45
> Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2
> 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.)
> Corsair VS650
> And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler
> 
> They have the rest of the stuff they need like Windows and HDD's and cases and stuff. Its just my moms old machine is an E2200 on an old ECS Elite Group G41 motherboard with 2.5GB of RAM. And its getting very old.
> 
> I feel like either of these rigs would blow my parents away. And I know the capability of my 6850's. They should still be alright for back up gaming, as they still play most titles at 1080p at still decent detail levels. Besides my parents use a 19inch 1440*900 screen so those GPU's won't be getting all that taxed at all.


Cooler wise take a look at the Cryorig H7 if you can get it there, it's a few bucks more than the 212 here but a much nicer cooler









APU wise if you are always going to use a dGPU take a look at the 760k or 860k, they clock better (treat them much like an FX tbh but Steamroller hits a wall around 4.7Ghz that's a pita to climb over







)

i have a 7850k on a 120mm AIO and i can run it at 4.5Ghz daily with ease.

The 6300 on the other hand....well i ran 4.5Ghz on mine daily with the 125w AMD cooler








either way it'll be enough, if you are into HWBot though then i'd suggest the APU, just because they are crazy fun to play with and you'll learn something new.

tbh neither one is better than the other imo, i have a friend currently making up a video benching a 6300 against a 860k clocked at 4.0 each just to show some differences though if that'd interest you?


----------



## Mike The Owl

@Alistair

I have just built a 6300 rig for a customer who wanted to update his old 3 core AMD kit,

I went for a Seidon 120 instead of a 212 evo as it was only a few pounds more...see

http://www.cclonline.com/product/164599/RL-S12V-24PK-R2/CPU-Coolers/Cooler-Master-Seidon-120V-V2-CPU-Liquid-Cooler-Kit/CLR0852/

but used his old case, mobo and power supply and ram.

He was extremely happy with the results

I did advise him to update his graphics card which when he bought it ( a R9-250 ) I fitted free.

As you already have the graphics cards and most of the other bits I can recommend the 6300 as a good upgrade.

Unfortunately, like you, I know bugger all about the A10 but I'm sure someone here can advise you


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I wanted your opinions on a new rig I am planning for my parents. I also want it to double as a back up rig for me if my main goes down for maintenance or whatever reason. I have two rigs planned. And wanted your input. My parents budget is around ZAR 6000. I decided to sell them my HD 6850's simply so that I can still tinker with them occasionally. They are fun to chase HW Bot Hardware awards with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I get to make some of the money back on them so I can put it to new GPU's.
> 
> I have two rigs planned. One based on FX6300 and the other based on an A10 7700K. I am leaning to the FX 6 but mainly cause I simply have experience with FX. But I would like anyone who owns Kaviri to input their experience.
> 
> So FX Based.
> 
> FX-6300
> MSI 990FXA-GD65
> Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2
> 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.)
> Corsair VS650
> And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler (What would be best? I know Hyper 212 isn't the king of the budget heap these days. Who is it then?)
> 
> And APU Based
> 
> AMD A10 7700K
> MSI A88X-E45
> Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2
> 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.)
> Corsair VS650
> And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler
> 
> They have the rest of the stuff they need like Windows and HDD's and cases and stuff. Its just my moms old machine is an E2200 on an old ECS Elite Group G41 motherboard with 2.5GB of RAM. And its getting very old.
> 
> I feel like either of these rigs would blow my parents away. And I know the capability of my 6850's. They should still be alright for back up gaming, as they still play most titles at 1080p at still decent detail levels. Besides my parents use a 19inch 1440*900 screen so those GPU's won't be getting all that taxed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler wise take a look at the Cryorig H7 if you can get it there, it's a few bucks more than the 212 here but a much nicer cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APU wise if you are always going to use a dGPU take a look at the 760k or 860k, they clock better (treat them much like an FX tbh but Steamroller hits a wall around 4.7Ghz that's a pita to climb over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> i have a 7850k on a 120mm AIO and i can run it at 4.5Ghz daily with ease.
> 
> The 6300 on the other hand....well i ran 4.5Ghz on mine daily with the 125w AMD cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way it'll be enough, if you are into HWBot though then i'd suggest the APU, just because they are crazy fun to play with and you'll learn something new.
> 
> tbh neither one is better than the other imo, i have a friend currently making up a video benching a 6300 against a 860k clocked at 4.0 each just to show some differences though if that'd interest you?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> @Alistair
> 
> I have just built a 6300 rig for a customer who wanted to update his old 3 core AMD kit,
> 
> I went for a Seidon 120 instead of a 212 evo as it was only a few pounds more...see
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/164599/RL-S12V-24PK-R2/CPU-Coolers/Cooler-Master-Seidon-120V-V2-CPU-Liquid-Cooler-Kit/CLR0852/
> 
> but used his old case, mobo and power supply and ram.
> 
> He was extremely happy with the results
> 
> I did advise him to update his graphics card which when he bought it ( a R9-250 ) I fitted free.
> 
> As you already have the graphics cards and most of the other bits I can recommend the 6300 as a good upgrade.
> 
> Unfortunately, like you, I know bugger all about the A10 but I'm sure someone here can advise you


Thank you both of you. Yes sarge I would love to see that video. It's just I know the FX-6 has more cores but I know the APU is a bit faster on the single threaded side. So yeah. I will have a look for Athlon based CPU's i all but totally forgot about them! Thank you both. +rep


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I wanted your opinions on a new rig I am planning for my parents. I also want it to double as a back up rig for me if my main goes down for maintenance or whatever reason. I have two rigs planned. And wanted your input. My parents budget is around ZAR 6000. I decided to sell them my HD 6850's simply so that I can still tinker with them occasionally. They are fun to chase HW Bot Hardware awards with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I get to make some of the money back on them so I can put it to new GPU's.
> 
> I have two rigs planned. One based on FX6300 and the other based on an A10 7700K. I am leaning to the FX 6 but mainly cause I simply have experience with FX. But I would like anyone who owns Kaviri to input their experience.
> 
> So FX Based.
> 
> FX-6300
> MSI 990FXA-GD65
> Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2
> 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.)
> Corsair VS650
> And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler (What would be best? I know Hyper 212 isn't the king of the budget heap these days. Who is it then?)
> 
> And APU Based
> 
> AMD A10 7700K
> MSI A88X-E45
> Crucial Ballistics Tactical 1866 CL10 4GB x 2
> 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition's (My current GPU's getting retired.)
> Corsair VS650
> And a Hyper 212 Evo class cooler
> 
> They have the rest of the stuff they need like Windows and HDD's and cases and stuff. Its just my moms old machine is an E2200 on an old ECS Elite Group G41 motherboard with 2.5GB of RAM. And its getting very old.
> 
> I feel like either of these rigs would blow my parents away. And I know the capability of my 6850's. They should still be alright for back up gaming, as they still play most titles at 1080p at still decent detail levels. Besides my parents use a 19inch 1440*900 screen so those GPU's won't be getting all that taxed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler wise take a look at the Cryorig H7 if you can get it there, it's a few bucks more than the 212 here but a much nicer cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APU wise if you are always going to use a dGPU take a look at the 760k or 860k, they clock better (treat them much like an FX tbh but Steamroller hits a wall around 4.7Ghz that's a pita to climb over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> i have a 7850k on a 120mm AIO and i can run it at 4.5Ghz daily with ease.
> 
> The 6300 on the other hand....well i ran 4.5Ghz on mine daily with the 125w AMD cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way it'll be enough, if you are into HWBot though then i'd suggest the APU, just because they are crazy fun to play with and you'll learn something new.
> 
> tbh neither one is better than the other imo, i have a friend currently making up a video benching a 6300 against a 860k clocked at 4.0 each just to show some differences though if that'd interest you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> @Alistair
> 
> I have just built a 6300 rig for a customer who wanted to update his old 3 core AMD kit,
> 
> I went for a Seidon 120 instead of a 212 evo as it was only a few pounds more...see
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/164599/RL-S12V-24PK-R2/CPU-Coolers/Cooler-Master-Seidon-120V-V2-CPU-Liquid-Cooler-Kit/CLR0852/
> 
> but used his old case, mobo and power supply and ram.
> 
> He was extremely happy with the results
> 
> I did advise him to update his graphics card which when he bought it ( a R9-250 ) I fitted free.
> 
> As you already have the graphics cards and most of the other bits I can recommend the 6300 as a good upgrade.
> 
> Unfortunately, like you, I know bugger all about the A10 but I'm sure someone here can advise you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both of you. Yes sarge I would love to see that video. It's just I know the FX-6 has more cores but I know the APU is a bit faster on the single threaded side. So yeah. I will have a look for Athlon based CPU's i all but totally forgot about them! Thank you both. +rep
Click to expand...

Alrighty, i'll give you a link when it's done and it goes up.

It is an interesting position to be sure.....I'm actually messing about with a A6-5400k (Dual core) atm otherwise i'd do some benches for you with Kaveri


----------



## Alastair

Cyorig doesn't seem to be available in South Africa. And we also do not seem to have any FM2+ Athlon CPU's either believe it or not !








So here are my choices.
The obvious choice. Cooler Master Hyper 212X *ZAR 451*
Deepcool Ice Warrior *ZAR 223*
Deepcool IceBlade Pro V2.0 *ZAR 401*
Deepcool Gammaxx 300 *ZAR 265*
Deepcool Gammaxx 400 *ZAR 284*
Deepcool Gammaxx S40 *ZAR 364*
Deepcool Neptwin *ZAR 487*
Derepcool Gamerstorm Lucifer *ZAR 492*
Deepcool Frost Twin *ZAR 401*
Zalman CNPS10X *ZAR 379*
Zalman CNPS10X Optima *ZAR 360*
Arctic Freezer A30 *ZAR 413*
CoolerMaster Hyper T4 *ZAR 410*
Arctic Freezer Xtreme rev.2 *ZAR 466*

Edit I added their South African Prices


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Cyorig doesn't seem to be available in South Africa. And we also do not seem to have any FM2+ Athlon CPU's either believe it or not !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are my choices.
> The obvious choice. Cooler Master Hyper 212X *ZAR 451*
> Deepcool Ice Warrior *ZAR 223*
> Deepcool IceBlade Pro V2.0 *ZAR 401*
> Deepcool Gammaxx 300 *ZAR 265*
> Deepcool Gammaxx 400 *ZAR 284*
> Deepcool Gammaxx S40 *ZAR 364*
> Deepcool Neptwin *ZAR 487*
> Derepcool Gamerstorm Lucifer *ZAR 492*
> Deepcool Frost Twin *ZAR 401*
> Zalman CNPS10X *ZAR 379*
> Zalman CNPS10X Optima *ZAR 360*
> Arctic Freezer A30 *ZAR 413*
> CoolerMaster Hyper T4 *ZAR 410*
> Arctic Freezer Xtreme rev.2 *ZAR 466*
> 
> Edit I added their South African Prices


I'm sure there was someone in this thread that had a Arctic Freezer A30 and they said it was pretty damn good, better than the 212 iirc

i only have experience with the 212X out of that list and i will say it surprised me....not a bad cooler if i'm honest.

No Athlons is kind of sucky...... well the 7700k is a good option if you aren't worried about the iGPU cores (7700k having less than the 7850k for example).


----------



## miklkit

I have used the AC A30. It took my 8350 to 4.5 on the UD3 and 4.6 on the GD80. Now it is sitting on an A10 6850K @ 4.4 ghz. Compared to the 212 I messed with the A30 has a much better mounting system, more fin area, a better fan, and it uses 4-8mm heat pipes VS 4-6mm heat pipes in the 212.

I have heard good things about the big Gamaxx coolers. The smaller ones not so much. Dunno about the others.

The Zalman coolers have a tricky mounting system IIRC involving bolts that are almost but not quite maybe too short.

No FM2+? Bummer. IMHO if you aren't going for 5 ghz that is the way to go.


----------



## Alastair

By process of elimination by reading various reviews. These are what I am left with.
Deepcool Neptwin *ZAR 487*
Deepcool IceBlade Pro V2.0 *ZAR 401*
Zalman CNPS10X Optima *ZAR 360*
Deepcool Lucifer *ZAR 492*
Deepcool Gammaxx 400 *ZAR 284*

I am really torn between the Neptwin and the Lucifer for big coolers. They are not much more than the Hyper 212 so I eliminated that.
On the cheaper side I am looking at the Zalman, Iceblade Pro and the Gammax 400.

It is very hard trying to work out Deepcool's product stack. But from the looks of it the S40 is better than the Gammax 400. Yet it seems the 400 has more fin area. But I dunno where the Iceblade fits in. Slightly higher up in the product stack?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> By process of elimination by reading various reviews. These are what I am left with.
> Deepcool Neptwin *ZAR 487*
> Deepcool IceBlade Pro V2.0 *ZAR 401*
> Zalman CNPS10X Optima *ZAR 360*
> Deepcool Lucifer *ZAR 492*
> Deepcool Gammaxx 400 *ZAR 284*
> 
> I am really torn between the Neptwin and the Lucifer for big coolers. They are not much more than the Hyper 212 so I eliminated that.
> On the cheaper side I am looking at the Zalman, Iceblade Pro and the Gammax 400.
> 
> It is very hard trying to work out Deepcool's product stack. But from the looks of it the S40 is better than the Gammax 400. Yet it seems the 400 has more fin area. But I dunno where the Iceblade fits in. Slightly higher up in the product stack?


Either go for a Neptwin or the IceBlade. The Lucifer is a monstrous cooler from looking at the packaging box. But I didnt have a chance to take a look at one in person.

I remember these names when I am looking for air coolers back then. They're pretty cheap here FYI.

The Gammax are their low tier coolers.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> By process of elimination by reading various reviews. These are what I am left with.
> Deepcool Neptwin *ZAR 487*
> Deepcool IceBlade Pro V2.0 *ZAR 401*
> Zalman CNPS10X Optima *ZAR 360*
> Deepcool Lucifer *ZAR 492*
> Deepcool Gammaxx 400 *ZAR 284*
> 
> I am really torn between the Neptwin and the Lucifer for big coolers. They are not much more than the Hyper 212 so I eliminated that.
> On the cheaper side I am looking at the Zalman, Iceblade Pro and the Gammax 400.
> 
> It is very hard trying to work out Deepcool's product stack. But from the looks of it the S40 is better than the Gammax 400. Yet it seems the 400 has more fin area. But I dunno where the Iceblade fits in. Slightly higher up in the product stack?
> 
> 
> 
> Either go for a Neptwin or the IceBlade. The Lucifer is a monstrous cooler from looking at the packaging box. But I didnt have a chance to take a look at one in person.
> 
> I remember these names when I am looking for air coolers back then. They're pretty cheap here FYI.
> 
> The Gammax are their low tier coolers.
Click to expand...

yes the Iceblade does look like a good option.

When it comes between the Lucifer and the neptwin. The lines are blurred. I know the Lucifer beats out the neptwin in physical size and the fore most likely surface area as well but I wonder if the neptwin has the advantage from being a dual tower. Albeit a 120mm dual tower.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Hey dudes, I purchased and am downloading GTA V for the soundtrack alone. Do you have a handful of setting suggestions I can utilize?

The Components :
FX-8320
R9 Radeon 280X
8G (4x2) G.Skill 1866 Sniper RAM at stock timings.

On this Fatal1ty 990X motherboard that cannot sleep without losing my overclock BIOS plus refuses to wake the graphics/monitors.
Have an RMA for it, haven't budgeted anything.

I think low on RAM, however if you can tell me what to do about that, I do still have my itch in idea for a rebuild with the 4690K. I am not there mentally yet though. Looking for help with this. PTI


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> By process of elimination by reading various reviews. These are what I am left with.
> Deepcool Neptwin *ZAR 487*
> Deepcool IceBlade Pro V2.0 *ZAR 401*
> Zalman CNPS10X Optima *ZAR 360*
> Deepcool Lucifer *ZAR 492*
> Deepcool Gammaxx 400 *ZAR 284*
> 
> I am really torn between the Neptwin and the Lucifer for big coolers. They are not much more than the Hyper 212 so I eliminated that.
> On the cheaper side I am looking at the Zalman, Iceblade Pro and the Gammax 400.
> 
> It is very hard trying to work out Deepcool's product stack. But from the looks of it the S40 is better than the Gammax 400. Yet it seems the 400 has more fin area. But I dunno where the Iceblade fits in. Slightly higher up in the product stack?
> 
> 
> 
> Either go for a Neptwin or the IceBlade. The Lucifer is a monstrous cooler from looking at the packaging box. But I didnt have a chance to take a look at one in person.
> 
> I remember these names when I am looking for air coolers back then. They're pretty cheap here FYI.
> 
> The Gammax are their low tier coolers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes the Iceblade does look like a good option.
> 
> When it comes between the Lucifer and the neptwin. The lines are blurred. I know the Lucifer beats out the neptwin in physical size and the fore most likely surface area as well but I wonder if the neptwin has the advantage from being a dual tower. Albeit a 120mm dual tower.
Click to expand...

I'd lean towards the Ice Blade. It's the purttiest of the bunch.

Performance-wise they should be within each others'reach anyway. Or,,

Deepcool Captain. They are cheap..


----------



## godiegogo214

damn that 4.8 is hard to get to lol..... what do you guys need to know to give good suggestions?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> damn that 4.8 is hard to get to lol..... what do you guys need to know to give good suggestions?


Have you tried running occt at a around 4.6 ghz ? You might try it for a short run ( 20 min or so) and see what the graphs tell you about your voltages and temperatures.


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you tried running occt at a around 4.6 ghz ? You might try it for a short run ( 20 min or so) and see what the graphs tell you about your voltages and temperatures.


i'm sorry whats occt? this is new to me

23 mult 1.35625vcore pass small fft torture - i ran the torture test for 10 mins like the guide said....23 multiplier is for 4.6 ghz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you tried running occt at a around 4.6 ghz ? You might try it for a short run ( 20 min or so) and see what the graphs tell you about your voltages and temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry whats occt? this is new to me
> 
> 23 mult 1.35625vcore pass small fft torture - i ran the torture test for 10 mins like the guide said....23 multiplier is for 4.6 ghz
Click to expand...

Stability testing program - downloadable from here
http://www.ocbase.com/

EDIT: I'd be most interested in seeing this particular graph from your run


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stability testing program - downloadable from here
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> 
> EDIT: I'd be most interested in seeing this particular graph from your run


running it now any particular settings?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Stability testing program - downloadable from here
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> 
> EDIT: I'd be most interested in seeing this particular graph from your run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running it now any particular settings?
Click to expand...

On is best









lol for now it doesn't matter


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> On is best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol for now it doesn't matter




20 mins later that's with 23 multiplier and 1.35625 vcore

Thank you for your help


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> On is best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol for now it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 mins later that's with 23 multiplier and 1.35625 vcore
> 
> Thank you for your help
Click to expand...

Nothing too wacky there, what do your temp graphs look like?


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nothing too wacky there, what do your temp graphs look like?


That's the temp graph


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nothing too wacky there, what do your temp graphs look like?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the temp graph
Click to expand...

Ouch, I think that is what is holding you back.


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ouch, I think that is what is holding you back.


I see....I have no clue how to bring it down....i'm on custom water 3 radiators 360 top 240 front 240 bottom I got fans front and bottom sucking air in top and rear pushing air out.....everything is put in correctly....I don't know what else to do.....must me this corsair tower I guess sucks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ouch, I think that is what is holding you back.
> 
> 
> 
> I see....I have no clue how to bring it down....i'm on custom water 3 radiators 360 top 240 front 240 bottom I got fans front and bottom sucking air in top and rear pushing air out.....everything is put in correctly....I don't know what else to do.....must me this corsair tower I guess sucks
Click to expand...

I see that, nice looking rig too, but something is nerfed. That much radiator space you should be at about 35C at that clock and voltage unless you live on the surface of the sun.


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see that, nice looking rig too, but something is nerfed. That much radiator space you should be at about 35C at that clock and voltage unless you live on the surface of the sun.


my room is known to be the hottest room in the house...i actually want to buy a digital thermostat to see the room temps....i defaulted the bios back to stock


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see that, nice looking rig too, but something is nerfed. That much radiator space you should be at about 35C at that clock and voltage unless you live on the surface of the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> my room is known to be the hottest room in the house...i actually want to buy a digital thermostat to see the room temps....i defaulted the bios back to stock
Click to expand...

I wonder if you dont have some air trapped in the system.


----------



## Falcon-X

Need some opinions on possible Power issues... My PC crashes under load on anything over 1.525 vcore.

I have Been running Stable on just about any combination of Frequency x multi that 1.525 vcore or less will allow. I have been able to boot windows and run apps at 5+ Ghz (just not stable under load).

I've spent a week solid testing all manor of volt and PLL combo's , Temp's not an issue using an H100i (stays under 63c at max load with Prime). The moment I attempt either Extreme LLC or I try 1.531 vcore , I can boot , but PC instantly shuts down when placed under load by Prime or IBT (more like instant black screen and have to yank the plug to get it to reboot).

CPU: FX-8350
Mobo: Gigabyte 990FX UD3
PSU: Rosewill Hive-550
Video: Sapphire R9 270x
HDD: Kingston PCIe 240gb

This is Max stable setting for me at the moment at 4882 Mhz, anything higher and my chip wants more Volts to stabilize, but then I hit the black screen / crash point:

My Definition of stable at the moment: 30min Prime95 Large, 30min Prime95 blended, 20 IBT on High, 5 IBT on Max

PLL: 2.555
CPU: 1.525v
NB: 1.18v
RAM: 1.535v
LLC: Medium
Multi: 22.5
FSB: 217

NB Clock: 2387
HT Clock: 2820
Mem Clock: 2033 (11-11-11-30)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Need some opinions on possible Power issues... My PC crashes under load on anything over 1.525 vcore.
> 
> I have Been running Stable on just about any combination of Frequency x multi that 1.525 vcore or less will allow. I have been able to boot windows and run apps at 5+ Ghz (just not stable under load).
> 
> I've spent a week solid testing all manor of volt and PLL combo's , Temp's not an issue using an H100i (stays under 63c at max load with Prime). The moment I attempt either Extreme LLC or I try 1.531 vcore , I can boot , but PC instantly shuts down when placed under load by Prime or IBT (more like instant black screen and have to yank the plug to get it to reboot).
> 
> CPU: FX-8350
> Mobo: Gigabyte 990FX UD3
> PSU: Rosewill Hive-550
> Video: Sapphire R9 270x
> HDD: Kingston PCIe 240gb
> 
> This is Max stable setting for me at the moment at 4882 Mhz, anything higher and my chip wants more Volts to stabilize, but then I hit the black screen / crash point:
> 
> My Definition of stable at the moment: 30min Prime95 Large, 30min Prime95 blended, 20 IBT on High, 5 IBT on Max
> 
> PLL: 2.555
> CPU: 1.525v
> NB: 1.18v
> RAM: 1.535v
> LLC: Medium
> Multi: 22.5
> FSB: 217
> 
> NB Clock: 2387
> HT Clock: 2820
> Mem Clock: 2033 (11-11-11-30)


Try lower clocks.

Just try Multu first. 4.8 maybe. Stock RAM, CPU NB.

Same Voltage on the Cores. PLL to 2.6.

That board, unless a rev 1.1, will hold you back. So shoot for 4.8 Max.

Shutdowns can be caused by the Board's limit.


----------



## Falcon-X

Yup , 4.8 is basically the stable limit. I also tried Multi at 25 and Clock at 200 , but 5Ghz seemed to want me to increase beyond 1.525v to get stable, at which point the next 1.531v caused crash at full prime load.

Mainly Curious why instant Black screen at 1.531 V+ .. I would think there would be Prime core failures or system freezes , but not a full out crash to black. I've read other's with UD3 boards going 1.6+ (obviously not a 24x7 overclock though). Could it be a symptom of exceeding the PSU Wattage at load? would that fraction of a volt tip the scale that drastically?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Yup , 4.8 is basically the stable limit. I also tried Multi at 25 and Clock at 200 , but 5Ghz seemed to want me to increase beyond 1.525v to get stable, at which point the next 1.531v caused crash at full prime load.
> 
> Mainly Curious why instant Black screen at 1.531 V+ .. I would think there would be Prime core failures or system freezes , but not a full out crash to black. I've read other's with UD3 boards going 1.6+ (obviously not a 24x7 overclock though). Could it be a symptom of exceeding the PSU Wattage at load? would that fraction of a volt tip the scale that drastically?


I did a little research on your PSU http://www.overclock.net/t/1393472/rosewill-power-supplies-information-thread
Your at the beginning of the list (it starts with the lower quality units, not a good sign) and here's a link to (shilka approved) PSU Calculator http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator
After running a "my best guess" as to your system you are on par power wise but not sure, and questioning the quality of your current PSU.

Is this PSU the problem?
I'm not going to say it is but after reading the links above what you have isn't helping matters by any means.

Give this a read as it will help everyone trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## mus1mus

If your 4.8 requires 1.525, your 5GHz should need more than 1.5. At that point, trouble only awaits you on that board.

Don't take this harshly, but, if that's a rev. 3 and up, it's hard coded to protect the VRMs from current production. Thus limiting your OC. 4.8 must be really good for that board. Not even watercooling the VRM can help you raise that limit.


----------



## Alastair

So I did some maths.
My PSU is a Be Quiet Dark Power Pro p10 850w. It's basically a relabled Seasonic platinum.

I plan on getting two Sapphire Fury's
At 275w per card. That's 550w total. That leaves me 300w. I dunno what that leaves in terms of an OC on the cards when I am doing 5GHz on my cpu. So yeah. Seems I might be limited to leave my GPU's at a small OC or stock.


----------



## miklkit

I have been hearing for over a year that the UD3 users are capped at 4.8 ghz. The first one to hit that wall was running a 9590.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If your 4.8 requires 1.525, your 5GHz should need more than 1.5. At that point, trouble only awaits you on that board.
> 
> Don't take this harshly, but, if that's a rev. 3 and up, it's hard coded to protect the VRMs from current production. Thus limiting your OC. 4.8 must be really good for that board. Not even watercooling the VRM can help you raise that limit.


I have 1.6v for 5GHz... Stable IBT/AVX, only on standard. High temps, just under 70c for the core...









Edit: FX 8350 & CVFZ water cooled everything, but the RAM...


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I have 1.6v for 5GHz... Stable IBT/AVX, only on standard. High temps, just under 70c for the core...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: FX 8350 & CVFZ water cooled everything, but the RAM...


Mike, I need 1.63v for 5 ghz, IBT very high and my temps are close to yours. Cores just under 70c and socket temps of about 58c to 60c.
My chip is a pig.


----------



## RJ-Savage

OCZ Arc 100 on the way, this going to be very interesting,

See what all the hype about SSD is xD


----------



## mus1mus

I've been there. And still rockin the 8320 at 4.8 1.625V.


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I've been there. And still rockin the 8320 at 4.8 1.625V.


yeah about same with mine and stupid voltage...isn't that just excessive wear and tear though you know??


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> OCZ Arc 100 on the way, this going to be very interesting,
> 
> See what all the hype about SSD is xD


Prepare to be pleasantly surprised


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Prepare to be pleasantly surprised


240gb one etc god has got be a hell of a leap over HDD etc haha


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ-Savage*
> 
> 240gb one etc god has got be a hell of a leap over HDD etc haha


on loading Windows and general use ssd it's leaps and bounds better...certain open world games get a great boost on streaming the areas content during transitions...I noticed marked improvement in all of the Bethesda games I've tried...plus you don't have anywhere near as long of a load time


----------



## RJ-Savage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> on loading Windows and general use ssd it's leaps and bounds better...certain open world games get a great boost on streaming the areas content during transitions...I noticed marked improvement in all of the Bethesda games I've tried...plus you don't have anywhere near as long of a load time


yeah just overall helping system performance

HDD slow as hell Read/writes/iops/access/latency etc


----------



## godiegogo214

So the highest I can get on stock voltage is 4.7 ghz when I try 4.8 I start freezing so far I have gone up to 1.4 cpu voltage

Any tips to get it to not freeze on 4.8 or should I just let it be at 4.7?

Actually just tried a blend test at 4.7 and a core failed immediately


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> So the highest I can get on stock voltage is 4.7 ghz when I try 4.8 I start freezing so far I have gone up to 1.4 cpu voltage
> 
> Any tips to get it to not freeze on 4.8 or should I just let it be at 4.7?
> 
> Actually just tried a blend test at 4.7 and a core failed immediately


Did you figure out why you are running so hot?


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> So the highest I can get on stock voltage is 4.7 ghz when I try 4.8 I start freezing so far I have gone up to 1.4 cpu voltage
> 
> Any tips to get it to not freeze on 4.8 or should I just let it be at 4.7?
> 
> Actually just tried a blend test at 4.7 and a core failed immediately


try this in bios.

cpu vdda 2.55-2.60 v

cpu/nb 1.23v

cpu vcore 1.475-1.5v

and play with cpu and cpu/nb LLC's

the older 8350's dont clock as well past 4.7ghz with out major voltages like 1.50+

also take photos of your bios screen setup and we can help you more.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> So the highest I can get on stock voltage is 4.7 ghz when I try 4.8 I start freezing so far I have gone up to 1.4 cpu voltage
> 
> Any tips to get it to not freeze on 4.8 or should I just let it be at 4.7?
> 
> Actually just tried a blend test at 4.7 and a core failed immediately
> 
> 
> 
> try this in bios.
> 
> cpu vdda 2.55-2.60 v
> 
> cpu/nb 1.23v
> 
> cpu vcore 1.475-1.5v
> 
> and play with cpu and cpu/nb LLC's
> 
> the older 8350's dont clock as well past 4.7ghz with out major voltages like 1.50+
Click to expand...

He was over 60C at 4.6 - gotta figure out why his cooling isn't ..... cooling.


----------



## godiegogo214

I asked around and everyone thinks it's my r9 290x putting too much heat on my water I think


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> I asked around and everyone thinks it's my r9 290x putting too much heat on my water I think


what is the stepping of your fx-8350?

mine is 1249 so its the old version.

try adding more volts to it.

also you have 4 sticks of memory so the ram and cpu/nb will definitely need more volts


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> what is the stepping of your fx-8350?
> 
> mine is 1249 so its the old version.
> 
> try adding more volts to it.
> 
> also you have 4 sticks of memory so the ram and cpu/nb will definitely need more volts


stepping? my cpu Z says 0 i dont know if that is what you are looking for


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> stepping? my cpu Z says 0 i dont know if that is what you are looking for


I'm sorry i ment the manufactured date printed on the top of the lid of the cpu inself.

this for example

http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/tbone8ty/media/bulldozerweek_batchcode-paint.jpg.html

this is a fx-8120 with manufacture date 2012 week 4 (1204)


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> I'm sorry i ment the manufactured date printed on the top of the lid of the cpu inself.
> 
> this for example
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/tbone8ty/media/bulldozerweek_batchcode-paint.jpg.html
> 
> this is a fx-8120 with manufacture date 2012 week 4 (1204)


oh that i wont know is there i way i can know that without taking off the waterblock?


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> oh that i wont know is there i way i can know that without taking off the waterblock?


nope...when did you buy it?


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> nope...when did you buy it?


december of last year


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> december of last year


oh okay so its probably a newer one.

im assuming cooling isn't much of a problem since you have 3 x 240mm rads









what are your temps at max load on cpu?

like i said before i would up cpu vcore to at least 1.45-1.47v you should be more stable there.


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> oh okay so its probably a newer one.
> 
> im assuming cooling isn't much of a problem since you have 3 x 240mm rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps at max load on cpu?


i have 2 240 and a 360 thats my thing

at like 4.6 60 on the socket 47 on the core


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> i have 2 240 and a 360 thats my thing
> 
> at like 4.6 60 on the socket 47 on the core


yeah yur fine plenty of head room for cpu core temp anything under 60C your golden.

now go pump some volts into it. 1.5 volts! do it!


----------



## mus1mus

Icve
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> oh okay so its probably a newer one.
> 
> im assuming cooling isn't much of a problem since you have 3 x 240mm rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps at max load on cpu?
> 
> like i said before i would up cpu vcore to at least 1.45-1.47v you should be more stable there.


If not hotter.

Voltage will only cure issues up to a certain point. Thus experienced people always ask for temps on these chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> i have 2 240 and a 360 thats my thing
> 
> at like 4.6 60 on the socket 47 on the core


Your Socket temps will go down by using a fan on the back of the motherboard + a fan on the VRMs. Those are the most recommended things when dealing with Overclocking using the Sabertooth. Once you apply those methods, the board will take you further.

Rule of thumb: Socket should be within 10C of the cores at worst when you have airflow on the VRMs + Backside of the MOBO.




Just to show an example. And avoid some people thinking contrary to my words.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> oh okay so its probably a newer one.
> 
> im assuming cooling isn't much of a problem since you have 3 x 240mm rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps at max load on cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> i have 2 240 and a 360 thats my thing
> 
> at like 4.6 60 on the socket 47 on the core
Click to expand...

According to the OCCT graph , you were at 60C on the core, not the socket.

Do you have hwinfo installed?


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Icve
> If not hotter.
> 
> Voltage will only cure issues up to a certain point. Thus experienced people always ask for temps on these chips.
> Your Socket temps will go down by using a fan on the back of the motherboard + a fan on the VRMs. Those are the most recommended things when dealing with Overclocking using the Sabertooth. Once you apply those methods, the board will take you further.
> 
> Rule of thumb: Socket should be within 10C of the cores at worst when you have airflow on the VRMs + Backside of the MOBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show an example. And avoid some people thinking contrary to my words.


so i will have to mod a way to get air on to the back of the mobo right? or can i just put a fan there and thats it?


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> According to the OCCT graph , you were at 60C on the core, not the socket.
> 
> Do you have hwinfo installed?


thats not true because i was seeing the temps on that run and the cores were at 46 47 the 60 is the reading at the socket....give me a minute all ill run another test at 4.6 ghz so you can see the hwinfo


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> so i will have to mod a way to get air on to the back of the mobo right? or can i just put a fan there and thats it?


just needs airflow you don't have to cut holes and all that you just need something to disperse the heat out so your other fans can expel it out rather than your socket getting too hot but you need to figure out why your cooling isn't doing very well...you shouldn't be getting that high of temps...I have two 290s and my cpu needs 1.512v to be ibt stable and occt doesn't heat my cpu to 60 core...and my loop needs cleaning pretty badly


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> thats not true because i was seeing the temps on that run and the cores were at 46 47 the 60 is the reading at the socket....give me a minute all ill run another test at 4.6 ghz so you can see the hwinfo


Here's are some examples:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> According to the OCCT graph , you were at 60C on the core, not the socket.
> 
> Do you have hwinfo installed?
> 
> 
> 
> thats not true because i was seeing the temps on that run and the cores were at 46 47 the 60 is the reading at the socket....give me a minute all ill run another test at 4.6 ghz so you can see the hwinfo
Click to expand...

Very short run of OCCT



Notice how coretemp matches the graph? ( I took the SS while it was at 48 C, it ran for bit longer before I got it shut down , hitting 49C).


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> just needs airflow you don't have to cut holes and all that you just need something to disperse the heat out so your other fans can expel it out rather than your socket getting too hot but you need to figure out why your cooling isn't doing very well...you shouldn't be getting that high of temps...I have two 290s and my cpu needs 1.512v to be ibt stable and occt doesn't heat my cpu to 60 core...and my loop needs cleaning pretty badly


i just finished building my loop about 1 week ago


----------



## tbone8ty

diego you've got a great loop. dont worry about VRM or back of socket cooling.

your not gonna get anywhere at 1.4v with FX chips if your not gonna push the voltage.

1.4v for 4.6ghz is great!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> i just finished building my loop about 1 week ago


did you flush the rads very well? Also did you check your tim spread or just mount and hope for the best? With the loop you have and one 290 your temps should be lower...on my loop which is two 240 and a 280 with two 290 gpus and cpu with two reservoir occt doesn't make it sweat at all..and all of my rads are 30mm thick... Also on the note of vrm and socket cooling anything over 1.4v or 4.5 needs this imo I can't count the number of people who came through here in the short time I've been here that didn't think they needed vrm cooling but after some prodding from the guys here threw a 10 dollar fan in and lo and behold the overclocking problems and headache magically went away...you still can have other limitations but I will never run an fx chip without fans on vrm and socket unless I happen to do the modding for vrm water block on my saber


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> diego you've got a great loop. *dont worry about VRM or back of socket cooling.*
> 
> _your not gonna get anywhere at 1.4v with FX chips if your not gonna push the voltage._
> 
> 1.4v for 4.6ghz is great!


Are you sure?

5GHz at 1.45 here!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> diego you've got a great loop. *dont worry about VRM or back of socket cooling*.
> 
> your not gonna get anywhere at 1.4v with FX chips if your not gonna push the voltage.
> 
> 1.4v for 4.6ghz is great!


That's actually very important, these chips are motherboard killers without good VRM cooling. Cooling the socket can help a bunch when chasing high overclocks.

As for his temps, I have OCCT set up to use coretemp for temperatures, which names the core graph appropriately and puts the proper value there. If you select hwmonitor to monitor temps , then the "package" graph will actually show core temps and the core graph will show socket temps.


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> diego you've got a great loop. dont worry about VRM or back of socket cooling.
> 
> your not gonna get anywhere at 1.4v with FX chips if your not gonna push the voltage.
> 
> 1.4v for 4.6ghz is great!


thnx my dude....i have no problem pushing voltage...test still running i'm going to take pics with my cell....i know you guys like screenshots lol i'm typing on my laptop





vcore is the last one.....now if i up the voltage....my vcore will hit 80C


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> diego you've got a great loop. dont worry about VRM or back of socket cooling.
> 
> your not gonna get anywhere at 1.4v with FX chips if your not gonna push the voltage.
> 
> 1.4v for 4.6ghz is great!
> 
> 
> 
> thnx my dude....i have no problem pushing voltage...test still running i'm going to take pics with my cell....i know you guys like screenshots lol i'm typing on my laptop
Click to expand...

Ok , sorry for the confusion - I have OCCT set up to get its temps from coretemp, yours is getting them from hwmonitor. So yes you were correct at 47 core 60 socket. Which means it's extremely important to improve your airflow around the VRM's and Socket area!
EDIT:
13 degrees difference between socket and core is pretty bad , heres an example of what good airflow in the socket area can look like - Prime 95 at 5 ghz



Notice there is only 4 C difference between socket and core temps.


----------



## mus1mus

@tbone8ty

Which of the graphs look better then?




Think before you talk. Or shut me up with your results.


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok , sorry for the confusion - I have OCCT set up to get its temps from coretemp, yours is getting them from hwmonitor. So yes you were correct at 47 core 60 socket. Which means it's extremely important to improve your airflow around the VRM's and Socket area!


i didnt mean to be confrontational my friend i do appreciate the help.....i just like i said it is a lil bit frustrating when you go balls to the wall on cooling and all that to not get it to work you know lol..........i will like i said buy a ram cooler or something and put it to the vrm i need more light up there anyways lol i'm also going to try a last attempt at fitting a 1200w power supply.... i would love to hit 5 allthough i heard that is crazy hard to do and to get it 24 7 stable....i will be happy with 4.8 or high 4.7 the best tuning i can give the machine the better........ so i do appreciate you guys help


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> thnx my dude....i have no problem pushing voltage...test still running i'm going to take pics with my cell....i know you guys like screenshots lol i'm typing on my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vcore is the last one.....now if i up the voltage....my vcore will hit 80C


yeah something is up...80 on the core is bad news...mus1mus is sitting in the edge of hell (joking) and he wasn't getting that hot with the piggy chip he had before


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @tbone8ty
> 
> Which of the graphs look better then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think before you talk. Or shut me up with your results.


the answer ? neither they are both OCCT









yes see that smiley i am joking !~~


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok , sorry for the confusion - I have OCCT set up to get its temps from coretemp, yours is getting them from hwmonitor. So yes you were correct at 47 core 60 socket. Which means it's extremely important to improve your airflow around the VRM's and Socket area!
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt mean to be confrontational my friend i do appreciate the help.....i just like i said it is a lil bit frustrating when you go balls to the wall on cooling and all that to not get it to work you know lol..........i will like i said buy a ram cooler or something and put it to the vrm i need more light up there anyways lol i'm also going to try a last attempt at fitting a 1200w power supply.... i would love to hit 5 allthough i heard that is crazy hard to do and to get it 24 7 stable....i will be happy with 4.8 or high 4.7 the best tuning i can give the machine the better........ so i do appreciate you guys help
Click to expand...

Np , I was confused- my bad.

Check my edit in the post above


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Np , I was confused- my bad.
> 
> Check my edit in the post above


indeed your socket temp is amazing......i will work on getting better air to the vrm and socket......the vrm and socket fans do you have to run them at full crank 24 7 or you control them like normal?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Np , I was confused- my bad.
> 
> Check my edit in the post above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed your socket temp is amazing......i will work on getting better air to the vrm and socket......the vrm and socket fans do you have to run them at full crank 24 7 or you control them like normal?
Click to expand...

If you have a spare header on the motherboard, I'd use it so you can control them. If you mount one on the back side of the motherboard, you may not hear it even if you are running full bore. Better make sure you are getting enough air flow through that case too, xfire 290's dump a lot of heat as someone else was concerned about.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> indeed your socket temp is amazing......i will work on getting better air to the vrm and socket......the vrm and socket fans do you have to run them at full crank 24 7 or you control them like normal?


anything will help...just needs to disperse air...I notice no difference temp wise running mine at 800rpm as opposed to 1200rpm although I run everything flat out 100% because MOAR POWER!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> i didnt mean to be confrontational my friend i do appreciate the help.....i just like i said it is a lil bit frustrating when you go balls to the wall on cooling and all that to not get it to work you know lol..........i will like i said buy a ram cooler or something and put it to the vrm i need more light up there anyways lol i'm also going to try a last attempt at fitting a 1200w power supply.... i would love to hit 5 allthough i heard that is crazy hard to do and to get it 24 7 stable....i will be happy with 4.8 or high 4.7 the best tuning i can give the machine the better........ so i do appreciate you guys help


Your's look normal.
Just work on that socket and you will be fine. Esp for 5GHz+.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @tbone8ty
> 
> Which of the graphs look better then?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think before you talk. Or shut me up with your results.
> 
> 
> 
> the answer ? neither they are both OCCT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes see that smiley i am joking !~~
Click to expand...

You are not!









coz I can't see small texts.


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you have a spare header on the motherboard, I'd use it so you can control them. If you mount one on the back side of the motherboard, you may not hear it even if you are running full bore. Better make sure you are getting enough air flow through that case too, xfire 290's dump a lot of heat as someone else was concerned about.


i hear you.....i will have to split of the cpu opt header gonna have to get like a 6 off splitter or my 4 chassy header i dont know probably gonna be off the cpu header so that it can be based on cpu temp


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here's are some examples:


We really need to have a ghetto thread! Some of the stuff I see on OCN is "Trophy Case" amazing...

We had one in one of the machine shops I worked for... We really had some junk worthy of trophy status!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Its not just for the fx guys but.. theres a wealth of interesting mods in there









http://www.overclock.net/t/666445/post-your-ghetto-rigging-shenanigans/5460_30#post_24191033


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @tbone8ty
> 
> Which of the graphs look better then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think before you talk. Or shut me up with your results.


lol i cant see you screenshots. so i guess i don't know what your talking about. and thanks for the insult by the way.

just trying to get Diego to up his cpu vcore etc... to try and get 4.8ghz stable. he has the cooling power to do it. there are alot of other things at stake, and your dubiously focusing on the wrong thing. Diego needs to play with volts, cpu/nb, vdda, LLC, OCP, and other settings in the bios first before needlessy spending an extra $20-30 on extra fans for vrm.

dont get me wrong vrm cooling helps alot, he just needs to play with bios settings first.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @tbone8ty
> 
> Which of the graphs look better then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think before you talk. Or shut me up with your results.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i cant see you screenshots. so i guess i don't know what your talking about. and thanks for the insult by the way.
> 
> just trying to get Diego to up his cpu vcore etc... to try and get 4.8ghz stable. he has the cooling power to do it. there are alot of other things at stake, and your dubiously focusing on the wrong thing. Diego needs to play with volts, cpu/nb, vdda, LLC, OCP, and other settings in the bios first before needlessy spending an extra $20-30 on extra fans for vrm.
> 
> dont get me wrong vrm cooling helps alot, he just needs to play with bios settings first.
Click to expand...

1. -It's not an insult. It's a fact. And yes, you may need to relearn what you knew about these chips. Or show me your results.

2. We are not trying to help him get to 4.8GHz We are pointing him to the right direction to get past 4.8 GHz. The right way. The daily OC way. And the Long Lasting OC way. This thread has been so gentle on helping people. You wanna know why?

coz these chips require more than just cranking the Voltages, Setting up a watercooling loop, setting the multiplier, or wishing for a 5GHz Overclock.

3. If you think spending another $20-30 dollars for VRM cooling is a waste of time, what more is spending a premium for better motherboards, PSUs, heck, WATERCOOLING?

4. Voltage is a dangerous thing to crank if you don't know what you are doing. So if your idea is to help someone new to this kind of stuff, DON'T tell them to crank the Voltages.

To end it all, High Overclocks don't just need the right components, Good MOBO, Good Cooling, etc. It Needs TLC. And ramping voltages is no TLC!

Don't be mad bro. We are here to help more than anything.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> So the highest I can get on stock voltage is 4.7 ghz when I try 4.8 I start freezing so far I have gone up to 1.4 cpu voltage
> 
> Any tips to get it to not freeze on 4.8 or should I just let it be at 4.7?
> 
> Actually just tried a blend test at 4.7 and a core failed immediately


the fact you can get that high on stock voltage is remarkable on its own! Stock voltage? Or auto voltage?


----------



## tbone8ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1. -It's not an insult. It's a fact. And yes, you may need to relearn what you knew about these chips. Or show me your results.
> 
> *LOL i should learn from you? no comment*
> 
> 2. We are not trying to help him get to 4.8GHz We are pointing him to the right direction to get past 4.8 GHz. The right way. The daily OC way. And the Long Lasting OC way. This thread has been so gentle on helping people. You wanna know why?
> 
> *i like your tender, gentle, and helping attitude here. umm he has to get to 4.8ghz first.*
> 
> coz these chips require more than just cranking the Voltages, Setting up a watercooling loop, setting the multiplier, or wishing for a 5GHz Overclock.
> 
> *7x120mm of rad space is plenty of cooling. i think he knows what hes doing in that category.*
> 
> 
> 
> *this awesome loop deserves some more volts... at 1.4v its a waste of time and money on his system.
> 
> heck his system deserves a haswell-e*
> 
> 3. If you think spending another $20-30 dollars for VRM cooling is a waste of time, what more is spending a premium for better motherboards, PSUs, heck, WATERCOOLING?
> 
> *again this is his setup.*..
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Voltage is a dangerous thing to crank if you don't know what you are doing. So if your idea is to help someone new to this kind of stuff, DON'T tell them to crank the Voltages.
> 
> *i think he can overshoot a little and be alright mon.*
> 
> 
> 
> To end it all, High Overclocks don't just need the right components, Good MOBO, Good Cooling, etc. It Needs TLC. And ramping voltages is no TLC!
> 
> *yes ramping voltages is exactly what he needs! do I have to post the picture again?
> *
> Don't be mad bro. We are here to help more than anything.
> 
> *don't bro me bro cuz overclocking brah*


so sorry Diego, keep pounding at those bios settings....*you need higher voltages to get what you want so ramp them up!* post your bios screens to show us if you want. the clocks your getting at your current voltages are nothing to cough at. just know that after 4.7ghz its hair pulling territory. good luck.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @tbone8ty
> 
> Which of the graphs look better then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think before you talk. Or shut me up with your results.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i cant see you screenshots. so i guess i don't know what your talking about. and thanks for the insult by the way.
> 
> just trying to get Diego to up his cpu vcore etc... to try and get 4.8ghz stable. he has the cooling power to do it. there are alot of other things at stake, and your dubiously focusing on the wrong thing. Diego needs to play with volts, cpu/nb, vdda, LLC, OCP, and other settings in the bios first before needlessy spending an extra $20-30 on extra fans for vrm.
> 
> dont get me wrong vrm cooling helps alot, he just needs to play with bios settings first.
Click to expand...

In this case Mus is right and you are wrong. If you look at the screenshot earlier posted you can see that the VRM is at 80C being displayed in the ASUS Thermal Armour. If his VRM's are getting that hot at just 1.4 volt for 4.7 then adding more volts will only make the problem worse. As the VRM's get hotter and hotter they loose their ability to deliver clean power. There will surely be more ripple from VRM's at 80C then VRM's at 60C. His problem is so clear, I am beating his OC with a 5GHz OC on a board that ON PAPER is only capable of about 4.8. But through careful tweaking and tuning and careful planning on addition cooling I was able to beat the critics and got the big Five.0

The big issue here is he is disappointed. He has blown many $$$ on watercooling and is disappointed with the result. I would too be disappointed if I stayed stuck at 4.8GHz after adding an additional 360mm of rad to my loop. And ultimately I would still be stuck there had I of not discovered VRM cooling. Cause with a 280mm loop that is as far as I got. With 55C core temps and 78C socket I could never figure out what was wrong. Got laser thermal gun and shot it at my VRM and I could see the capacitors and chokes were hitting 80C+. Imagine how hot the VRM's were getting.

What we are trying to get at is simple. He does not need to spend any additional money. A cheap bargain bin fan he has lying around will be sufficient for the back of the socket. And the stock 70mm fan that ships with the stock heatsink will be perfect for the VRM heatsink. And honestly if that does not solve the problem. Then ultimately nothing is lost. Cause he hasn't spent any additional money, only a little time. But the evidence we have all proved shows that VRM cooling does help.

Here are some pics of my rig. I used a 120mm sickleflow I had lying around and my stock cpu fan. And my temps after 20x Very High runs in Intel IBT at 5GHz.


----------



## Mega Man

for the love of god we need to stop with all these socket and vrm fan pics,

seriously use text people.... or spoilers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> for the love of god we need to stop with all these socket and vrm fan pics,
> 
> seriously use text people.... or spoilers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But but mega! A picture paints a thousand words!


----------



## mus1mus

These kids........










Need me to post how pushing Voltages can do to a Kitty?

Need me to repost where I'm at with the Kitty when all I did is not pushing the VolllllTs?

And X99?







meh. I am on my way to RMA my chip and the RAM. Leaving me the RVE to fault if things stay as they are right now.









No, I won't. @Mega Man is already mad.


----------



## snipekill2445

Just read the last couple pages.. so I'm a little nervous to ask...

Actually no I'm not lol

How much vollllllts could I expect to need to get into the 4.6-4.8ghz realm?

I have a 80mm fan on the way to cool my VRM heatsinks, does having a fan on the back of the socket really help that much?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Just read the last couple pages.. so I'm a little nervous to ask...
> 
> Actually no I'm not lol
> 
> How much vollllllts could I expect to need to get into the 4.6-4.8ghz realm?
> 
> I have a 80mm fan on the way to cool my VRM heatsinks, does having a fan on the back of the socket really help that much?


anything from 1.4V and up. And yes a socket fan can drop socket temps by 10C.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Just read the last couple pages.. so I'm a little nervous to ask...
> 
> Actually no I'm not lol
> 
> How much vollllllts could I expect to need to get into the 4.6-4.8ghz realm?
> 
> I have a 80mm fan on the way to cool my VRM heatsinks, does having a fan on the back of the socket really help that much?


tbh i have NEVER used a socket fan, my vrm fan always kept my socket below core ! but my core was cool too ( have you seen my watercooling !~ )

i still want to make a waterblock for my socket though.... i just have not had money or time


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Just read the last couple pages.. so I'm a little nervous to ask...
> 
> Actually no I'm not lol
> 
> How much vollllllts could I expect to need to get into the 4.6-4.8ghz realm?
> 
> I have a 80mm fan on the way to cool my VRM heatsinks, does having a fan on the back of the socket really help that much?


Depends on the chip obviously and your setup.

For example, some chips benefit from high bus speed and other like multi more. Mine likes the multi.

Its also dependent on how high you set your CPU/NB and LLC (load line control) My chip likes high voltage in bios and high LLC but yours can be wildly different.

I also like a high CPU/NB speed because it makes things a tad snappier and overall speed is higher than just clock speed.

For 4.8 you could try to set the core volts to 1.488/1.5 and set LLC to ultra and go from there.

There is a saying that if you can cool it you can clock it, the max temp on the core is 72c and socket begins to throttle at 80c. I personally wouldn't go higher than 55c on the core for 24/7 but some run much higher without reporting degradation of the chip.

Good luck,









BTW, YES a socket fan can really be helpful with high socket temps, mine dropped by 10c dependent on the delta temp of course.


----------



## snipekill2445

Hmm, I guess I'm gonna have to try find a slim fan and start cutting holes in my case









Got an idea of how to get it on without looking, ghetto, thinking if i cutout a square, stick some plexiglass on there and then mount the fan to the plexi

Anyone know how good/bad Scythe slip stream slim fans are? Not expecting a whole lot from such a small fan tbh but it would be perfect for what I'm planning


----------



## diggiddi

Offset the fan for the best results, have the blades cool backside of socket and vrm at the same time


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Offset the fan for the best results, have the blades cool backside of socket and vrm at the same time


this. No good having the dead spot behind your fan hub hover right over the socket.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Offset the fan for the best results, have the blades cool backside of socket and vrm at the same time


Way ahead of ya


----------



## mus1mus

If you guys have tested it, in an open bench where you can adjust the backside fan's position and distance from the socket and the VRM, you be surprised how much it can affect the socket temps.

It can draw the line between getting max socket of a couple degrees C down from the cores to maxing out 7C higher than the cores.

But for daily purposes, getting it close to 5C from the cores is already a very good job.

Best position Ive found is getting it close to kittys IO area.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> for the love of god we need to stop with all these socket and vrm fan pics,
> 
> seriously use text people.... or spoilers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh oh...........



Damn should of put it in a spoiler....


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> this. No good having the dead spot behind your fan hub hover right over the socket.


Ghetto but works,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[
/SPOILER]

Pulls the air from the fans over the VRM and from the fan at the back of the board.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ghetto but works,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> /SPOILER]
> 
> Pulls the air from the fans over the VRM and from the fan at the back of the board.


You know, I mentioned yesterday, in another post, that we should have a Ghetto thread...

I see so many worthy builds! It's a shame that we can't get them all together in one place!

There could categories and AWARDS, Special mention and all that other good stuff...


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> did you flush the rads very well? Also did you check your tim spread or just mount and hope for the best? With the loop you have and one 290 your temps should be lower...on my loop which is two 240 and a 280 with two 290 gpus and cpu with two reservoir occt doesn't make it sweat at all..and all of my rads are 30mm thick... Also on the note of vrm and socket cooling anything over 1.4v or 4.5 needs this imo I can't count the number of people who came through here in the short time I've been here that didn't think they needed vrm cooling but after some prodding from the guys here threw a 10 dollar fan in and lo and behold the overclocking problems and headache magically went away...you still can have other limitations but I will never run an fx chip without fans on vrm and socket unless I happen to do the modding for vrm water block on my saber


I can assure you Tim is put in correctly I did line method and there is good pressure on the block. I have 2 290xs I think the issue is the vrms makes sense I put water no more fan cooling like it would be if you had air so it makes sense I see everyone's point ???

Thinking of an aesthetically pleasing way to do this now should be fun

I did bleed the rads yes


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So I got a 4x4GB trident x 2400 kit on CL for a good price this weekend....

So far I've nailed down 2133MHz at CL9-11-10-30-40 2T
NB is still at 1.4v 2600MHz...

I am going to keep trying for 2400MHz (which was no problem with 2 sticks) and see if I can get it stable, but so far it looks like 2133 at CL9 is going to be the sweet spot.

Nice kit! And also good to see my IMC holding them....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> did you flush the rads very well? Also did you check your tim spread or just mount and hope for the best? With the loop you have and one 290 your temps should be lower...on my loop which is two 240 and a 280 with two 290 gpus and cpu with two reservoir occt doesn't make it sweat at all..and all of my rads are 30mm thick... Also on the note of vrm and socket cooling anything over 1.4v or 4.5 needs this imo I can't count the number of people who came through here in the short time I've been here that didn't think they needed vrm cooling but after some prodding from the guys here threw a 10 dollar fan in and lo and behold the overclocking problems and headache magically went away...you still can have other limitations but I will never run an fx chip without fans on vrm and socket unless I happen to do the modding for vrm water block on my saber
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you Tim is put in correctly I did line method and there is good pressure on the block. I have 2 290xs I think the issue is the vrms makes sense I put water no more fan cooling like it would be if you had air so it makes sense I see everyone's point ???
> 
> Thinking of an aesthetically pleasing way to do this now should be fun
> 
> I did bleed the rads yes
Click to expand...

well of you look how I did it in my earlier post you can see how I tried to make it more aesthetically pleasing. I painted my fan blue to match the rest of the motherboard and build. And I orientated it to blow along the heatsink instead of down onto the heatsink. Arguably a bit less efficient but still more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> I can assure you Tim is put in correctly I did line method and there is good pressure on the block. I have 2 290xs I think the issue is the vrms makes sense I put water no more fan cooling like it would be if you had air so it makes sense I see everyone's point ???
> 
> Thinking of an aesthetically pleasing way to do this now should be fun
> 
> I did bleed the rads yes


Some guys here use ram coolers,

http://www.cclonline.com/product/36193/CMXAF2/Advanced-Air-Cooling/Corsair-Dominator-GT-Airflow-Fan/RAM6123/

They can be modified and painted to match your rig or if you fit one to your ram and one over the VRMs it looks like a matched pair.


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: I Love Mega so I Spoiler! :D







You can actually use an angular bracket to hold the fans on one end. (2 screws)
Use the Rear Fan as the mounting point of that bracket. Voila.

80mm fans should fit in there. Pictured.

Or just go for Custom Blocks. In the Kitty thread, some people were able to do it.


----------



## Mike The Owl

I love Megaman so I do spoiler,

Mus1mus you now owe me a new keyboard after spluttering the coffee I was drinking all over it


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You know, I mentioned yesterday, in another post, that we should have a Ghetto thread...
> 
> I see so many worthy builds! It's a shame that we can't get them all together in one place!
> 
> There could categories and AWARDS, Special mention and all that other good stuff...


I claim the award for the ugliest cut out in a panel for a fan on the rear of the board.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[
/SPOILER]

You wouldn't think I'm a certified automotive engineer, member of the institute of the motor industry etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I love Megaman so I do spoiler,
> 
> Mus1mus you now owe me a new keyboard after spluttering the coffee I was drinking all over it


uhhh?








What have I done?









RMA!


----------



## Johan45

You win ! Hands down Mike, I think a rat could've gnawed a better hole than that with a tooth missing.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You win ! Hands down Mike, I think a rat could've gnawed a better hole than that with a tooth missing.


I broke my jigsaw, Dremel burnt out...I will not be defeated, where's that drill....many holes later...my god that's ugly... Now does it work?
Yep that will do.

everyone on overclock net " get a fan cover you butcher!" What and spend money....that would ruin my reputation.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You win ! Hands down Mike, I think a rat could've gnawed a better hole than that with a tooth missing.
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my jigsaw, Dremel burnt out...I will not be defeated, where's that drill....many holes later...my god that's ugly... Now does it work?
> Yep that will do.
> 
> everyone on overclock net " get a fan cover you butcher!" What and spend money....that would ruin my reputation.
Click to expand...

This was done with just a drill. I just wanted to see how it would look and how hard it would be to drill all those holes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This was done with just a drill. I just wanted to see how it would look and how hard it would be to drill all those holes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh yes I've heard of this thing called patience ....please explain... And what is this thing you call skill?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I claim the award for the ugliest cut out in a panel for a fan on the rear of the board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> /SPOILER]
> 
> You wouldn't think I'm a certified automotive engineer, member of the institute of the motor industry etc.


By the Ghetto Standard (which hasn't been established yet) your Gerry-Rigging of that fan hole would be excellent!









And due to Political Correctness, I can say "Gerry Rigging" because I am of 100% German Ancestry...

Also, in regard to the hole, "Can you say Hole Saw?"


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> By the Ghetto Standard (which hasn't been established yet) your Gerry-Rigging of that fan hole would be excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And due to Political Correctness, I can say "Gerry Rigging" because I am of 100% German Ancestry...
> 
> Also, in regard to the hole, "Can you say Hole Saw?"


Ahhh, I should call you Wandergeselle Mike , tools I have a lot, but can I ever be bothered to get the correct tool for the job, my hole saw bits are for wood, the Haf 922 has side panels made from armour plate, even with my HHS bits it took me an hour to drill the ugliest hole in a side panel ever seen. I should get off my arse and do something about it. Yep still can't be arsed...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journeyman

quote ....." The terms jack and knave are sometimes used as informal words for journeyman."


----------



## mus1mus

Admit it Mike. The owl did that. You are just taking all the glory.

I know what you are up to when that was being done. Holding a cold beer. And by the time the owl ask you if the hole is done right, you are far from sober.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ahhh, I should call you Wandergeselle Mike , tools I have a lot, but can I ever be bothered to get the correct tool for the job, my hole saw bits are for wood, the Haf 922 has side panels made from armour plate, even with my HHS bits it took me an hour to drill the ugliest hole in a side panel ever seen. I should get off my arse and do something about it. Yep still can't be arsed...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journeyman
> 
> quote ....." The terms jack and knave are sometimes used as informal words for journeyman."


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Admit it Mike. The owl did that. You are just taking all the glory.


Mike is just trolling us. That's not his real PC. That's just the owl's nest.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Mike is just trolling us. That's not his real PC. That's just the owl's nest.


Correct,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

So what are you trying to say the Owl was drunk too?


----------



## warpuck

I added 1 drop of dish soap to my loop after running it 3 days. It Helps. I have 1 liter in my loop. Runs quieter, The pump was adding air into the water and making it cloudy. CPU temps went down about 1C. My water is still clear 6 months later.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> i just finished building my loop about 1 week ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I added 1 drop of dish soap to my loop after running it 3 days. It Helps. I have 1 liter in my loop. Runs quieter, The pump was adding air into the water and making it cloudy. CPU temps went down about 1C. My water is still clear 6 months later.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*


There's a nice article on additives here

http://www.overclockers.com/pc-water-coolant-chemistry-part-ii/

Includes soap as well!


----------



## warpuck

I use 420mm of radiators. It takes 1 liter of fluid to fill them and a dual bay resevoir. I started off with clear Aquacomputer fluid. I don't remember where I read a adding a drop or 2 of Dawn would clear the bubbles out. I kinda expected surfactants to already be in the solution. The 9590 I got just barely does well enough to be one. I got it to run at 5.2 on 6 cores, 5.1 on 8 cores but it was not stable. I got the old 8350 running with a GTX 690 on air with 1.250 V core for the olde lady to use. Got it set for 4.2 and 4.4 turbo. Cant push it too much cuz it is in a MSI 890FX-GD-70. It doed well enough for who it is for. I mean just how much juice do you need for Facebook bingo?


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'm gonna have to try find a slim fan and start cutting holes in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an idea of how to get it on without looking, ghetto, thinking if i cutout a square, stick some plexiglass on there and then mount the fan to the plexi
> 
> Anyone know how good/bad Scythe slip stream slim fans are? Not expecting a whole lot from such a small fan tbh but it would be perfect for what I'm planning


No need to go cutting up your case, just mount a small 50-80mm fan so it's blowing towards the socket and put the side panel back on. I mean feel free to cut up your case but it's not really necessary.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> No need to go cutting up your case, just mount a small 50-80mm fan so it's blowing towards the socket and put the side panel back on. I mean feel free to cut up your case but it's not really necessary.


That's what I've done for now, got the little fan off an amd heatsink back there

But I like to do things properly, might as well give it decent airflow


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That's what I've done for now, got the little fan off an amd heatsink back there
> 
> But I like to do things properly, might as well give it decent airflow


Cool


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That's what I've done for now, got the little fan off an amd heatsink back there
> 
> But I like to do things properly, might as well give it decent airflow


when I cut the hole in my old case I noticed about 3c difference...as I tried it before cutting the hole...your ambient will be a big factor in how much difference you see...for instance hitting the socket with 20c air would benefit from the hole more than 25c


----------



## warpuck

I got one of these to put my 9590 in

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7178/rosewill-throne-case-review

What is not mentioned is that There all holes punched along the back side, inline top to bottom. I took out the upper three HDD brackets and stuck a 120mm fan there and carved out side of a plastic shroud hoping it would move air sideways around the back ot the mobo. My thinking is that if cooling the socket is good then cooling the whole backside of the board would be good too. The back side panel is solid.. Air temp inside by the cpu backside is the same as the exterior temp and goes up 1 degree with moderate cpu load. I have 10 fans installed in that case.
A 2 x 140 raditor may fit in the top if using push fans only and using 25mm thick radiators, You cant use a cross flow 140mm externally on the rear exhaust without blocking 1/2 of the external motherboard connections. 3mm X 55mm screws are damn hard to find, I had to use a 25mm fan and a shroud to move the radiator far enough away so I could plug in the SPDIF connector. It wont fit inside the case. This case would do well if you are using 120mm radiators internally.. Push pull on the top rasiators requires surgery to that fancy dancy louvered corver on the top. Low profile ram needed if you don't put the radiator on top of the box. I had to cut the top cover and raise it 60mm

It would have been cheaper to use a metal hole saw on the old Smilodon case the 8350 is in but,,, the core duo the olde lady was using just could not keep up any more. I think the 8350/GTX 690 combo/Smilodon should be good enough for 10 years they way she uses a computer.. Her only complaint is she has to go from TV to computer (1080 40"). She don't like using my 27" 2640 x 1440 because she can't remember where she put her reading glasses half the time. She thinks she won on that one because hers is bigger.

The throne has 2 R9 285s in it and 16GB of 2400 ram on a Asrock Extreme9. Scored 13000 on Firestrike when freshly installed. I am waiting on the next the next gen of AMD APUs to hit the desktop so I can have a box to tinker with.. I am done with this one. It is ugly, but who looks at the case when you are gaming?

Reason for edit grammer policing


----------



## Streetdragon

warpuck: you have 2400 Mhz ram? how much could i benefit from it, when my 8350 is at 4,8Ghz with [email protected]?
Can i get a performenceboost?
Im thinking to buy 16Gbit TridentX 2400 for around 100€......


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> warpuck: you have 2400 Mhz ram? how much could i benefit from it, when my 8350 is at 4,8Ghz with [email protected]?
> Can i get a performenceboost?
> Im thinking to buy 16Gbit TridentX 2400 for around 100€......


I just picked up the 4x4GB Trident X kit on craigslist for a good price...

I have so far been unable to nail down 2400MHz with all 4 DIMMs (2 DIMMs did 2400 no problem on my old set @ 11-13-13-32-43)

However, I have been able to run all 4 at CL9-11-10-30-40 timings at 2133MHz, so I would say these kits are great.

Saw a pretty nice bump going to 2133 CL9 from 2400 CL11 though. Not to mention the extra 8GB of RAM is nice.

I would imagine going from 1600 @ CL9 to 2400 @ CL10 would be a really nice jump for you!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> warpuck: you have 2400 Mhz ram? how much could i benefit from it, when my 8350 is at 4,8Ghz with [email protected]?
> Can i get a performenceboost?
> Im thinking to buy 16Gbit TridentX 2400 for around 100€......
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the 4x4GB Trident X kit on craigslist for a good price...
> 
> I have so far been unable to nail down 2400MHz with all 4 DIMMs (2 DIMMs did 2400 no problem on my old set @ 11-13-13-32-43)
> 
> However, I have been able to run all 4 at CL9-11-10-30-40 timings at 2133MHz, so I would say these kits are great.
> 
> Saw a pretty nice bump going to 2133 CL9 from 2400 CL11 though. Not to mention the extra 8GB of RAM is nice.
> 
> I would imagine going from 1600 @ CL9 to 2400 @ CL10 would be a really nice jump for you!
Click to expand...

What were you managing on the CPU-NB speed and voltage wise and how much voltage on the RAM?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What were you managing on the CPU-NB speed and voltage wise and how much voltage on the RAM?


Left CPU-NB voltage 1.4v 2600MHz just as I had it before....

RAM was left at 1.7v for both kits.

Haven't tried 2400 CL10 with all 4 sticks using more CPU-NB or RAM voltage yet.
I did try CL11 (various timing sets) though, and it was a no go.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I just picked up the 4x4GB Trident X kit on craigslist for a good price...
> 
> I have so far been unable to nail down 2400MHz with all 4 DIMMs (2 DIMMs did 2400 no problem on my old set @ 11-13-13-32-43)
> 
> However, I have been able to run all 4 at CL9-11-10-30-40 timings at 2133MHz, so I would say these kits are great.
> 
> *Saw a pretty nice bump going to 2133 CL9 from 2400 CL11 though. Not to mention the extra 8GB of RAM is nice.*
> 
> I would imagine going from 1600 @ CL9 to 2400 @ CL10 would be a really nice jump for you!


What gains did you get?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What gains did you get?


Haven't tested everything yet....

I will record some numbers on memmaxx2 and AIDA later and compare them to my old screen shots.

It also improved my physics score in 3dmark tests a good bit (150 points or so in FireStrike)

The difference in games is unknown to be honest, because I went from 1080P TV to 4K TV at the same time I got the kit.

I can go back and test on 1080P though, and see how it does.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> warpuck: you have 2400 Mhz ram? how much could i benefit from it, when my 8350 is at 4,8Ghz with [email protected]?
> Can i get a performenceboost?
> Im thinking to buy 16Gbit TridentX 2400 for around 100€......


Other than video rendering/editing or working with Adobe programs you wouldn't see any gain in everyday usage.

I know some games and programs benefit from faster RAM but at a certain speed the timings cancel out the speed. Its only nice in benchmarks but high benchmark scores do not translate in to daily usage.

I am running 8gb 1866 cl8 and its faster than 2400Mhz cl11 witch i tried before. I also didn't notice a huge improvement over 1866MHz when i am exporting in Adobe premiere pro to be honest and in everyday usage 1866Mhz cl8 feels a lot snappier too.

If you want better performance, i would suggest to get 16GB 1866Mhz G.Skill RAM with the tightest timings you can find.

Sometimes you can find a nice 2400MHz G.Skill kit for less than 1866MHz so in that case i would go with the 2400MHz kit, otherwise go get the 1866.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What were you managing on the CPU-NB speed and voltage wise and how much voltage on the RAM?
> 
> 
> 
> Left CPU-NB voltage 1.4v 2600MHz just as I had it before....
> 
> RAM was left at 1.7v for both kits.
> 
> Haven't tried 2400 CL10 with all 4 sticks using more CPU-NB or RAM voltage yet.
> I did try CL11 (various timing sets) though, and it was a no go.
Click to expand...

Did you try backing the NB down to 2400 with the same volts? It's quite likely that the 4 sticks at 2400 is just a bit harder on the IMC than 2 sticks were


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Haven't tested everything yet....
> 
> I will record some numbers on memmaxx2 and AIDA later and compare them to my old screen shots.
> 
> It also improved my physics score in 3dmark tests a good bit (150 points or so in FireStrike)
> 
> The difference in games is unknown to be honest, because I went from 1080P TV to 4K TV at the same time I got the kit.
> 
> I can go back and test on 1080P though, and see how it does.


Okay, yeah in benchmarks you can score a decent amount higher but in real live i never felt an huge improvement over 1866Mhz to be honest.

I felt a much more improvement in setting my CPU/NB to 2600Mhz.

Looking forward to your results.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you try backing the NB down to 2400 with the same volts? It's quite likely that the 4 sticks at 2400 is just a bit harder on the IMC than 2 sticks were


as is always the case with vishera?







But yeah i bought a 2133 cl9 kit the ripjaws but its only 8gb.. i wish i had sprung for the 16gb...i thought about trying my luck and getting another 8gb kit but i think when i upgrade ram it will be two 8 gig sticks...

Unrelated question.. im running at 4.8 and playing witcher 3 quite a bit... ive noticed in both gta 5 and witcher 3 i get around 50 to 55 percent usage on cores and also the same usage on gpus....shouldnt this be higher for such a demanding game...these two games are gpu bound too as well yeah? Just trying to get my usages up i know gpu i can do downscaling high res to 1080p to bring gpu usage up but anything i can do to get the more usage out of my cpu here? Im generally running maxed out settings except i always turn shadows down a bit on both...only fxaa on... i still get some mini hitching i thought it was loading transitions but ssd isnt showing activity when it happens...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you try backing the NB down to 2400 with the same volts? It's quite likely that the 4 sticks at 2400 is just a bit harder on the IMC than 2 sticks were


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, yeah in benchmarks you can score a decent amount higher but in real live i never felt an huge improvement over 1866Mhz to be honest.
> 
> I felt a much more improvement in setting my CPU/NB to 2600Mhz.
> 
> Looking forward to your results.


Had not tried this yet, and will give it a go tonight.

I am curious to see which will have the greatest impact on performance.
Taking into account I had somewhat used the mindset quoted from hurricane


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you try backing the NB down to 2400 with the same volts? It's quite likely that the 4 sticks at 2400 is just a bit harder on the IMC than 2 sticks were
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, yeah in benchmarks you can score a decent amount higher but in real live i never felt an huge improvement over 1866Mhz to be honest.
> 
> I felt a much more improvement in setting my CPU/NB to 2600Mhz.
> 
> Looking forward to your results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had not tried this yet, and will give it a go tonight.
> 
> I am curious to see which will have the greatest impact on performance.
> Taking into account I had somewhat used the mindset quoted from hurricane
Click to expand...

Me too, my gaming rig has two sticks of 8Gb at 1600 believe it or not.

@mfknjadagr8 Reducing resolution puts more load on the CPU. With those two 290x I'm not surprised that it's only half loading the GPUs.
That hitching is something that's complained about with AMD systems constantly.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> as is always the case with vishera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah i bought a 2133 cl9 kit the ripjaws but its only 8gb.. i wish i had sprung for the 16gb...i thought about trying my luck and getting another 8gb kit but i think when i upgrade ram it will be two 8 gig sticks...
> 
> Unrelated question.. im running at 4.8 and playing witcher 3 quite a bit... ive noticed in both gta 5 and witcher 3 i get around 50 to 55 percent usage on cores and also the same usage on gpus....shouldnt this be higher for such a demanding game...these two games are gpu bound too as well yeah? Just trying to get my usages up i know gpu i can do downscaling high res to 1080p to bring gpu usage up but anything i can do to get the more usage out of my cpu here? Im generally running maxed out settings except i always turn shadows down a bit on both...only fxaa on... i still get some mini hitching i thought it was loading transitions but ssd isnt showing activity when it happens...


I have found that turning off the pagefile, or moving the pagefile to a RAMDISK (I reccomend 16GB if doing this) eliminates the hitching issues.
That's pending that the hitching is crossfire related, and not system related....

As far as GPU load....

What kind of FPS are you seeing?

I played lots of Crysis 3 and BF4 (with 200% res scaling) on my 290's in crossfire and always had 99% GPU usage unless I used VSYNC, or ran something extremely easy to run like Dirt Rally

Framerates were ridiculous at 1080P... sometimes even hitting 160+ in Crysis 3 maxxed out with 4X MSAA

I am now running 4k, on a single 390, and am adding a second 390 in a few weeks.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> as is always the case with vishera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah i bought a 2133 cl9 kit the ripjaws but its only 8gb.. i wish i had sprung for the 16gb...i thought about trying my luck and getting another 8gb kit but i think when i upgrade ram it will be two 8 gig sticks...
> 
> Unrelated question.. im running at 4.8 and playing witcher 3 quite a bit... ive noticed in both gta 5 and witcher 3 i get around 50 to 55 percent usage on cores and also the same usage on gpus....shouldnt this be higher for such a demanding game...these two games are gpu bound too as well yeah? Just trying to get my usages up i know gpu i can do downscaling high res to 1080p to bring gpu usage up but anything i can do to get the more usage out of my cpu here? Im generally running maxed out settings except i always turn shadows down a bit on both...only fxaa on... i still get some mini hitching i thought it was loading transitions but ssd isnt showing activity when it happens...


I've never tried GTA V but have heard that it only uses 4 cores, so when you say you are seeing 50-55% CPU usage is it all cores or just 4 cores? I ask because the only game I have tried that puts that much load on the CPU is Hitman Absolution and it loads all 8 cores like that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've never tried GTA V but have heard that it only uses 4 cores, so when you say you are seeing 50-55% CPU usage is it all cores or just 4 cores? I ask because the only game I have tried that puts that much load on the CPU is Hitman Absolution and it loads all 8 cores like that.


Good point, I should have added, that my CPU usage was always in the 75-95% range when running crossfire and getting 99% GPU usage on each card.....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> as is always the case with vishera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah i bought a 2133 cl9 kit the ripjaws but its only 8gb.. i wish i had sprung for the 16gb...i thought about trying my luck and getting another 8gb kit but i think when i upgrade ram it will be two 8 gig sticks...
> 
> Unrelated question.. im running at 4.8 and playing witcher 3 quite a bit... ive noticed in both gta 5 and witcher 3 i get around 50 to 55 percent usage on cores and also the same usage on gpus....shouldnt this be higher for such a demanding game...these two games are gpu bound too as well yeah? Just trying to get my usages up i know gpu i can do downscaling high res to 1080p to bring gpu usage up but anything i can do to get the more usage out of my cpu here? Im generally running maxed out settings except i always turn shadows down a bit on both...only fxaa on... i still get some mini hitching i thought it was loading transitions but ssd isnt showing activity when it happens...
> 
> 
> 
> *I've never tried GTA V but have heard that it only uses 4 cores,* so when you say you are seeing 50-55% CPU usage is it all cores or just 4 cores? I ask because the only game I have tried that puts that much load on the CPU is Hitman Absolution and it loads all 8 cores like that.
Click to expand...

On the vishera platform, it benefits from all 8 cores.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Falcon-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I did a little research on your PSU http://www.overclock.net/t/1393472/rosewill-power-supplies-information-thread
> Your at the beginning of the list (it starts with the lower quality units, not a good sign) and here's a link to (shilka approved) PSU Calculator http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator
> After running a "my best guess" as to your system you are on par power wise but not sure, and questioning the quality of your current PSU.
> 
> Is this PSU the problem?
> I'm not going to say it is but after reading the links above what you have isn't helping matters by any means.
> 
> Give this a read as it will help everyone trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Thanks Sandman,

Sounds like I'm at roughly the PSU's top end especially once efficiency (or lack there of) is considered. Probably a combo between that and the board's VRM cooling (again... or lack there of).


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> warpuck: you have 2400 Mhz ram? how much could i benefit from it, when my 8350 is at 4,8Ghz with [email protected]?
> Can i get a performenceboost?
> Im thinking to buy 16Gbit TridentX 2400 for around 100€......


I think it helps more if you are using crossfire with R9 285s because you are not using a bridge for crossfire. Running the HT controller at 2600 instead of 2200 makes a difference using crossfire. Anything that speeds up reads and writes to ram has got to help. The 16 bit CPU internal memory path from the ram is probably the main difference between AMD and intel performance, I think intel uses 32 bit or 64 bit. I get pretty good game play with Battlefield Hardline also did well Starwars Battlefront alpha. The movie part of the alpha was not so good. The game play part was smooth at 2560 x 1440 resolution. Maybe next month I will swap the GTX 690 and The R9s in the 8350 and 9590 to see what kind of play difference there is. The 8350 is on a 890 fx chipset. The GTX 690 only scores 5300 on Firestrike that setup. It is air cooled so cant do much more than 4.4 GHhz in the summer heat. Not going to happen next 2 weeks, taking a vacation.


----------



## Falcon-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If your 4.8 requires 1.525, your 5GHz should need more than 1.5. At that point, trouble only awaits you on that board.
> 
> Don't take this harshly, but, if that's a rev. 3 and up, it's hard coded to protect the VRMs from current production. Thus limiting your OC. 4.8 must be really good for that board. Not even watercooling the VRM can help you raise that limit.


Thanks, I did my research , but opted for a reasonable price when selecting the Gigabyte UD3... testament to "you get what you pay for". I'm thinking I'll correct that mistake with an upgrade to the Asus Crosshair V. My goal is 5+Ghz , which I thought was fully achievable with the UD3 (assuming I got a decent chip as well) .


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Thanks, I did my research , but opted for a reasonable price when selecting the Gigabyte UD3... testament to "you get what you pay for". I'm thinking I'll correct that mistake with an upgrade to the Asus Crosshair V. My goal is 5+Ghz , which I thought was fully achievable with the UD3 (assuming I got a decent chip as well) .


I have been reading these forums for a long time. Piledriver cpu's have been around for a relatively long time. Lots of people have validated 8350's etc at 5.0 GHz . But very few have them running at 5 GHz 24/7 Prime95 stable even with nice custom loops. Of course many people claim they do. Even with dubious motherboards and coolers.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have been reading these forums for a long time. Piledriver cpu's have been around for a relatively long time. Lots of people have validated 8350's etc at 5.0 GHz . But very few have them running at 5 GHz 24/7 Prime95 stable even with nice custom loops. Of course many people claim they do. Even with dubious motherboards and coolers.


The damn things pump a lot of heat after 4.5Ghz. And if you don't need the extra 0.5Ghz, i guess why suffer the heat and the risk of living at a few C away from the thermal limit... For my taste, the pump a lot of heat even at 4Ghz.


----------



## Falcon-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have been reading these forums for a long time. Piledriver cpu's have been around for a relatively long time. Lots of people have validated 8350's etc at 5.0 GHz . But very few have them running at 5 GHz 24/7 Prime95 stable even with nice custom loops. Of course many people claim they do. Even with dubious motherboards and coolers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The damn things pump a lot of heat after 4.5Ghz. And if you don't need the extra 0.5Ghz, i guess why suffer the heat and the risk of living at a few C away from the thermal limit... For my taste, the pump a lot of heat even at 4Ghz.


I'm attempting 5Ghz + with Cool N Quiet enabled, enabling the throttling when needed. So Heat is not really to much of an issue as far as 24x7 usage goes. Up to the 4.88 limit , I've had good results (although it took 50+ hours of trial and error). Only problem is... Once I try to pass 4.88, instability ensues with Prime and IBT. I'm thinking, based on other's input, I have PSU overhead and VRM cooling issues.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> I'm attempting 5Ghz + with Cool N Quiet enabled, enabling the throttling when needed. So Heat is not really to much of an issue as far as 24x7 usage goes. Up to the 4.88 limit , I've had good results (although it took 50+ hours of trial and error). Only problem is... Once I try to pass 4.88, instability ensues with Prime and IBT. I'm thinking, based on other's input, I have PSU overhead and VRM cooling issues.


You may do better with the 8370's and the like. I have an older 8350, and to get stable at 5 ghz I need about 1.64v, which is right at the thermal limits with my cooling.


----------



## Falcon-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> You may do better with the 8370's and the like. I have an older 8350, and to get stable at 5 ghz I need about 1.64v, which is right at the thermal limits with my cooling.


Geez... I cringe at running 1.58v through the VRM's , let alone 1.64. Even with a Mobo upgrade and better VRM cooling... 8350 may not be what I need for this project...

If One were to build a 24/7 5+ Ghz system... what would folks recommend? coming to grips with my hardware limitations, I put the following component list together:


Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX
Power Supply: EVGA 220-PS-1000-V1 80 PLUS Platinum 1000 W
CPU: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz Socket AM3+


----------



## snipekill2445

You certainly won't need a 1000w power supply, unless you were running two or three overclocked GPU's, with a 270x I'm sure you'd be fine with a 550w or 650w for some headroom


----------



## Johan45

Save your money get an 8350/8370. Also good good cooling like water or a very good AIO like the swiftec h220x


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> You may do better with the 8370's and the like. I have an older 8350, and to get stable at 5 ghz I need about 1.64v, which is right at the thermal limits with my cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez... I cringe at running 1.58v through the VRM's , let alone 1.64. Even with a Mobo upgrade and better VRM cooling... 8350 may not be what I need for this project...
> 
> If One were to build a 24/7 5+ Ghz system... what would folks recommend? coming to grips with my hardware limitations, I put the following component list together:
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX
> Power Supply: EVGA 220-PS-1000-V1 80 PLUS Platinum 1000 W
> CPU: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz Socket AM3+
Click to expand...

The only 8 core Vishera I've had that wouldn't prime at 5 ghz on all 8 cores was an 8320. I'd try your 8350 with a better supporting cast before getting the 9590, you may be surprised.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I want to slap my wife's 6300 in my box, send one of you guys with great board/cooling my 8300, and see how you fair with it. I just know this thing has 5 G's in it.....


----------



## Falcon-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The only 8 core Vishera I've had that wouldn't prime at 5 ghz on all 8 cores was an 8320. I'd try your 8350 with a better supporting cast before getting the 9590, you may be surprised.


Good Point. Maybe incremental upgrades starting with the Motherboard. Mus1Mus mentioned UD3's above rev 1 are hard coded to protect the VRM's. I haven't seen much info to that effect, but I have personally seen throttling when there shouldn't be throttling happening... so , probably time to shoot for the sky and Rock a Crosshair V to see if that's it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Geez... I cringe at running 1.58v through the VRM's , let alone 1.64. Even with a Mobo upgrade and better VRM cooling... 8350 may not be what I need for this project...
> 
> If One were to build a 24/7 5+ Ghz system... what would folks recommend? coming to grips with my hardware limitations, I put the following component list together:
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX
> Power Supply: EVGA 220-PS-1000-V1 80 PLUS Platinum 1000 W
> CPU: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz Socket AM3+


[*] Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX / _Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 / Gigabyte UD7/UD5_
[*] Power Supply: EVGA 220-PS-1000-V1 80 PLUS Platinum 1000 W / _Gold rated from good makes will save you a bit. 850W too if you are not in for dual GPUs_
[*] CPU: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ / 8370E costs less and capable. Note of the batch numbers. 1429 / 1433 / 1431 are proven to be 5GHz capable.

Most important - get at least an 240mm AIO. H220X will give you better future options.

And yeah, even if you do, 5GHz daily will be a little hit and miss even if you get all the right stuff. It can never be guaranteed 100%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Good Point. Maybe incremental upgrades starting with the Motherboard. Mus1Mus mentioned UD3's above rev 1 are hard coded to protect the VRM's. I haven't seen much info to that effect, but I have personally seen throttling when there shouldn't be throttling happening... so , probably time to shoot for the sky and Rock a Crosshair V to see if that's it.


Throttling is one. Overheating VRMs is another. Sell that board to someone running a lower processor or guys not into Overclocking.

It's one of the mistakes (bad components choices) I did starting out so.. I tell people not to do it..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Geez... I cringe at running 1.58v through the VRM's , let alone 1.64. Even with a Mobo upgrade and better VRM cooling... 8350 may not be what I need for this project...
> 
> If One were to build a 24/7 5+ Ghz system... what would folks recommend? coming to grips with my hardware limitations, I put the following component list together:
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX
> Power Supply: EVGA 220-PS-1000-V1 80 PLUS Platinum 1000 W
> CPU: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz Socket AM3+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*] Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX / _Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 / Gigabyte UD7/UD5_
> [*] Power Supply: EVGA 220-PS-1000-V1 80 PLUS Platinum 1000 W / _Gold rated from good makes will save you a bit. 850W too if you are not in for dual GPUs_
> [*] CPU: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz Socket AM3+ / 8370E costs less and capable. Note of the batch numbers. 1429 / 1433 / 1431 are proven to be 5GHz capable.
> 
> Most important - get at least an 240mm AIO. H220X will give you better future options.
> 
> And yeah, even if you do, *5GHz daily* will be a little hit and miss even if you get all the right stuff. It can never be guaranteed 100%
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Good Point. Maybe incremental upgrades starting with the Motherboard. Mus1Mus mentioned UD3's above rev 1 are hard coded to protect the VRM's. I haven't seen much info to that effect, but I have personally seen throttling when there shouldn't be throttling happening... so , probably time to shoot for the sky and Rock a Crosshair V to see if that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throttling is one. Overheating VRMs is another. Sell that board to someone running a lower processor or guys not into Overclocking.
> 
> It's one of the mistakes I did starting out so.. I tell people not to do it..
Click to expand...

Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's


----------



## Falcon-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's


Heat on the CPU isn't my issue, I have plenty of room there. Prime 95 flat lines at 61c after a while (IBT runs much cooler). From what I'm hearing... it's the limitations of the 990FXA-UD3 rev4 I'm using.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Random but I had a nightmare where all my known stable OC settings were now all unstable and I was stuck at stock 4GHz...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's


What I'm trying to say is, right components dont always guarantee a 5GHz OC. Let alone daily.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> 
> 
> Heat on the CPU isn't my issue, I have plenty of room there. Prime 95 flat lines at 61c after a while (IBT runs much cooler). From what I'm hearing... it's the limitations of the 990FXA-UD3 rev4 I'm using.
Click to expand...

At 5 ghz , it will be. Why? Because voltage wall







. IBT with AVX will generally run hotter than prime 95, I think you may be using a non-AVX version of IBT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, right components dont always guarantee a 5GHz OC. Let alone daily.
Click to expand...

That's true, my point was more that stress tests put a load above and beyond what most people ever do during normal use with any given cpu. For a variety of reasons, 8 core Vishera's even more so.

As an example I could play every game I have with the exception of the battlefield series at 5.2 ghz on the 8350 GD-80/H-100 rig without going over 60C on the core ( bf3 and 4 would run , just too hot- BFBC2 would sometimes crash, that one is a tough nut). Prime or IBT at those speeds would melt the polar Ice caps IF it was actually able to run ( of course it can't). I have to back down to 4.9 ghz or so in order to stay within it's thermal envelope for stress testing. The CHV-Z 8350 TT clc ran hotter and as a result couldn't clock that high, but would happily do any normal task I asked it to at 5ghz.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Geez... I cringe at running 1.58v through the VRM's , let alone 1.64. Even with a Mobo upgrade and better VRM cooling... 8350 may not be what I need for this project...
> 
> If One were to build a 24/7 5+ Ghz system... what would folks recommend? coming to grips with my hardware limitations, I put the following component list together:
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z AM3+ AMD 990FX
> Power Supply: EVGA 220-PS-1000-V1 80 PLUS Platinum 1000 W
> CPU: AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7GHz Socket AM3+


I've had better luck with my 8350 compared to my 9590...

I couldn't get the 9590 @ 4.9 IBT/AVX stable on Standard! You'd think since the 9590 is supposed be 5GHz Turbo that it would be easy to do so. NOT!

I switched back to the 8350 to get 5GHz IBT/AVX stable...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, right components dont always guarantee a 5GHz OC. Let alone daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, my point was more that stress tests put a load above and beyond what most people ever do during normal use with any given cpu. For a variety of reasons, 8 core Vishera's even more so.
> 
> As an example I could play every game I have with the exception of the battlefield series at 5.2 ghz on the 8350 GD-80/H-100 rig without going over 60C on the core ( bf3 and 4 would run , just too hot- BFBC2 would sometimes crash, that one is a tough nut). Prime or IBT at those speeds would melt the polar Ice caps IF it was actually able to run ( of course it can't). I have to back down to 4.9 ghz or so in order to stay within it's thermal envelope for stress testing. The CHV-Z 8350 TT clc ran hotter and as a result couldn't clock that high, but would happily do any normal task I asked it to at 5ghz.
Click to expand...

^You just can't argue with this. (Though we sound like old chaps tryna intimidate newcomers with 5JugaHurts Dreams)

BTW, not sure if you guys are into RealBench Stress or X264 encoding stresser. They offer lower temps during load but their functionality reflect most of our daily tasks. Rather than number crunching.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/0_50

I'm not saying we can add this to the standards widely accepted. But hey, I bet this can help semi-stable systems.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, right components dont always guarantee a 5GHz OC. Let alone daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, my point was more that stress tests put a load above and beyond what most people ever do during normal use with any given cpu. For a variety of reasons, 8 core Vishera's even more so.
> 
> As an example I could play every game I have with the exception of the battlefield series at 5.2 ghz on the 8350 GD-80/H-100 rig without going over 60C on the core ( bf3 and 4 would run , just too hot- BFBC2 would sometimes crash, that one is a tough nut). Prime or IBT at those speeds would melt the polar Ice caps IF it was actually able to run ( of course it can't). I have to back down to 4.9 ghz or so in order to stay within it's thermal envelope for stress testing. The CHV-Z 8350 TT clc ran hotter and as a result couldn't clock that high, but would happily do any normal task I asked it to at 5ghz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^You just can't argue with this. (Though we sound like old chaps tryna intimidate newcomers with 5JugaHurts Dreams)
> 
> BTW, not sure if you guys are into RealBench Stress or X264 encoding stresser. They offer lower temps during load but their functionality reflect most of our daily tasks. Rather than number crunching.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487922/going-deeper-on-the-x264-v2-stress-test/0_50
> 
> I'm not saying we can add this to the standards widely accepted. But hey, I bet this can help semi-stable systems.
Click to expand...

A dose of reality here and there can be helpful


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You certainly won't need a 1000w power supply, unless you were running two or three overclocked GPU's, with a 270x I'm sure you'd be fine with a 550w or 650w for some headroom


Actually AMD recommends a 1000w PSU for the 9590, there is info on their website to that effect i was wondering if anyone else had seen it


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Actually AMD recommends a 1000w PSU for the 9590, there is info on their website to that effect i was wondering if anyone else had seen it


That literally means nothing, no different that graphics cards recommending power supplies far above what they actually require

Bit-tech got a measurement of 360w system consumption at 4.8ghz, meaning a 1000w power supply would power it, and two R9 390x's quite easily

With a single 270x though, a 550w would be more than enough


----------



## miklkit

Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That literally means nothing, no different that graphics cards recommending power supplies far above what they actually require
> 
> Bit-tech got a measurement of 360w system consumption at 4.8ghz, meaning a 1000w power supply would power it, and two R9 390x's quite easily
> 
> With a single 270x though, a 550w would be more than enough


Depends on what levels of OC you are doing. Voltages do play a huge factor on this.
A heavily OC'd CPU with say 5.0GHz at 1.6 Vcore + 2 290Xs clocked to 1250MHz at 1.4Volts of +200 can easily overwhelm a 1000 methinks.

But the good news is,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.


You can't fully utilize both CPU and GPU on a daily basis. Heck, I can't load Furmark while I do IBT for one. sooooo


----------



## snipekill2445

ooh... don't run Furmark if you value your cards

That is a terrible bit of software


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> ooh... don't run Furmark if you value your cards
> 
> That is a terrible bit of software


I's sure you didn't miss the "can't load" part.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That literally means nothing, no different that graphics cards recommending power supplies far above what they actually require
> 
> Bit-tech got a measurement of 360w system consumption at 4.8ghz, meaning a 1000w power supply would power it, and two R9 390x's quite easily
> 
> With a single 270x though, a 550w would be more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what levels of OC you are doing. Voltages do play a huge factor on this.
> A heavily OC'd CPU with say 5.0GHz at 1.6 Vcore + 2 290Xs clocked to 1250MHz at 1.4Volts of +200 can easily overwhelm a 1000 methinks.
> 
> But the good news is,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't fully utilize both CPU and GPU on a daily basis. Heck, I can't load Furmark while I do IBT for one. sooooo
Click to expand...

Do heaven benchmark and IBT. Anyways. I pull anything from 500-550w from the wall at IBT @ 5GHz 1.4625V. I idle at around 140w and I have like 50w worth of fans. So I think that means I'm pulling around 300w through my processor. But I'll check when I get home what she pulls properly. These numbers are just off the top of my head.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> 
> 
> Heat on the CPU isn't my issue, I have plenty of room there. Prime 95 flat lines at 61c after a while (IBT runs much cooler). From what I'm hearing... it's the limitations of the 990FXA-UD3 rev4 I'm using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 5 ghz , it will be. Why? Because voltage wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IBT with AVX will generally run hotter than prime 95, I think you may be using a non-AVX version of IBT.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, right components dont always guarantee a 5GHz OC. Let alone daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, my point was more that stress tests put a load above and beyond what most people ever do during normal use with any given cpu. For a variety of reasons, 8 core Vishera's even more so.
> 
> As an example I could play every game I have with the exception of the battlefield series at 5.2 ghz on the 8350 GD-80/H-100 rig without going over 60C on the core ( bf3 and 4 would run , just too hot- BFBC2 would sometimes crash, that one is a tough nut). Prime or IBT at those speeds would melt the polar Ice caps IF it was actually able to run ( of course it can't). I have to back down to 4.9 ghz or so in order to stay within it's thermal envelope for stress testing. The CHV-Z 8350 TT clc ran hotter and as a result couldn't clock that high, but would happily do any normal task I asked it to at 5ghz.
Click to expand...

methinks you underestimate the amount of heat it would take to actually melt the polar ice caps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.


unlike you i have actually pushed my 8350 and 290 you could easily break 300w on the 290 alone- when benching so a min of 600-700


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you i have actually pushed my 8350 and 290 you could easily break 300w on the 290 alone- when benching so a min of 600-700
Click to expand...









8350 @ 5.2 + 580 lightning with light benching tripped a 650 seasonic not mine but a team mates


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you i have actually pushed my 8350 and 290 you could easily break 300w on the 290 alone- when benching so a min of 600-700
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350 @ 5.2 + 580 lightning with light benching tripped a 650 seasonic not mine but a team mates
Click to expand...

I really should put the kill-a-watt on my rig at some point just to see how much i'm actually using.

I've tripped my old 1200w Silverstone with 2 x R9 290's and 8350 @ 5.17Ghz though....was pushing some hefty volts through them at the time though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you i have actually pushed my 8350 and 290 you could easily break 300w on the 290 alone- when benching so a min of 600-700
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350 @ 5.2 + 580 lightning with light benching tripped a 650 seasonic not mine but a team mates
Click to expand...

Kids at home, don't let it happen to you. 290X at +.200mv 1200/1650 Vishera at 5.4 ghz = ocp trip on 850 watt seasonic gold " X " series.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I have found that turning off the pagefile, or moving the pagefile to a RAMDISK (I reccomend 16GB if doing this) eliminates the hitching issues.
> That's pending that the hitching is crossfire related, and not system related....
> 
> As far as GPU load....
> 
> What kind of FPS are you seeing?
> 
> I played lots of Crysis 3 and BF4 (with 200% res scaling) on my 290's in crossfire and always had 99% GPU usage unless I used VSYNC, or ran something extremely easy to run like Dirt Rally
> 
> Framerates were ridiculous at 1080P... sometimes even hitting 160+ in Crysis 3 maxxed out with 4X MSAA
> 
> I am now running 4k, on a single 390, and am adding a second 390 in a few weeks.


the thing I don't understand is that with vsync on it acts like it can't keep 60fps....however with vysnc off I'm seeing like 120ish but it has horrid tearing during high action (witcher) or high speed (gta5)...I've tried running at 3200 x 2100 or w/e downsampled but it has a slow mo effect when fps is fine...it does increase my gpu usage done but it's unplayable...putting gpu clocks up to 1050 and 1300 does nothing to change this....as for pagefile I have 16gb on my ssd for this...I don't have but 8gb of ram so no ramdisk fit me...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the thing I don't understand is that with vsync on it acts like it can't keep 60fps....however with vysnc off I'm seeing like 120ish but it has horrid tearing during high action (witcher) or high speed (gta5)...I've tried running at 3200 x 2100 or w/e downsampled but it has a slow mo effect when fps is fine...it does increase my gpu usage done but it's unplayable...putting gpu clocks up to 1050 and 1300 does nothing to change this....as for pagefile I have 16gb on my ssd for this...I don't have but 8gb of ram so no ramdisk fit me...


Are you on 15.7 driver?

Try using frame limiter in CCC instead of VSYNC in the game.

Really shocked that the two cards aren't pegging out the CPU, and visa versa...









Have you tried reducing the resolution timing with *THIS*.?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Running 2) 290's in crossfire on games like Crysis 3 and BF4 (those two titles thread so much better than even the newest games), has been one of the best stability tests I have found. ( I really like RealBench too)
It puts everything under so much load....

80-90% CPU usage,
99% GPU usage on two cards....

Lots of RAM.....

Tons of power....

It's the perfect storm to find instabilities.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike you i have actually pushed my 8350 and 290 you could easily break 300w on the 290 alone- when benching so a min of 600-700
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350 @ 5.2 + 580 lightning with light benching tripped a 650 seasonic not mine but a team mates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kids at home, don't let it happen to you. 290X at +.200mv 1200/1650 Vishera at 5.4 ghz = ocp trip on 850 watt seasonic gold " X " series.
Click to expand...

8350 @ 1.7v with 2x 280x on Kill o watt shows 840kw used from wall.. 750w gold psu....


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> 
> 
> Heat on the CPU isn't my issue, I have plenty of room there. Prime 95 flat lines at 61c after a while (IBT runs much cooler). From what I'm hearing... it's the limitations of the 990FXA-UD3 rev4 I'm using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 5 ghz , it will be. Why? Because voltage wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IBT with AVX will generally run hotter than prime 95, I think you may be using a non-AVX version of IBT.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, right components dont always guarantee a 5GHz OC. Let alone daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, my point was more that stress tests put a load above and beyond what most people ever do during normal use with any given cpu. For a variety of reasons, 8 core Vishera's even more so.
> 
> As an example I could play every game I have with the exception of the battlefield series at 5.2 ghz on the 8350 GD-80/H-100 rig without going over 60C on the core ( bf3 and 4 would run , just too hot- BFBC2 would sometimes crash, that one is a tough nut). *Prime or IBT at those speeds would melt the polar Ice caps* IF it was actually able to run ( of course it can't). I have to back down to 4.9 ghz or so in order to stay within it's thermal envelope for stress testing. The CHV-Z 8350 TT clc ran hotter and as a result couldn't clock that high, but would happily do any normal task I asked it to at 5ghz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> methinks you underestimate the amount of heat it would take to actually melt the polar ice caps
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you i have actually pushed my 8350 and 290 you could easily break 300w on the 290 alone- when benching so a min of 600-700
Click to expand...

OMG! Overclockers are causing Global Warming!


----------



## Streetdragon

Coremelting like tschernobyl?

BTW now i bought the Tridentx 2400 2x8 cl10 kit. Will test it a bit at 2400-cl10 and 2133cl9. A bit testing.
Is there a tool for Ram testing that runs under windows 10? 3dmark wont give me my results because of windows10^^

Its a pain that noone of the hardcore Pro overclockers live in germany-Niedersachsen. Maybe some of them could hit my CPU to 5 Ghz xD


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That literally means nothing, no different that graphics cards recommending power supplies far above what they actually require
> 
> Bit-tech got a measurement of 360w system consumption at 4.8ghz, meaning a 1000w power supply would power it, and two R9 390x's quite easily
> 
> With a single 270x though, a 550w would be more than enough


I'm just sayin, AMD was recommending 1000-1200w psu's when this bad boy came out








http://www.techpowerup.com/190059/asus-offers-full-support-for-amd-fx-9000-series-cpus-with-existing-990fx-boards.html
https://www.pugetsystems.com/parts/CPU/AMD-FX-9590-4-7GHz-220W-9542#advice


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Coremelting like tschernobyl?
> 
> BTW now i bought the Tridentx 2400 2x8 cl10 kit. Will test it a bit at 2400-cl10 and 2133cl9. A bit testing.
> Is there a tool for Ram testing that runs under windows 10? 3dmark wont give me my results because of windows10^^
> 
> Its a pain that noone of the hardcore Pro overclockers live in germany-Niedersachsen. Maybe some of them could hit my CPU to 5 Ghz xD


There is yes.

HCI Memtest. Its a very good tool.
Here's how.

1. Once you download the app, it's just executable so no installation needed.

2. Run the app to match the number of logical core your processor has. 8 instances for an 8350/20/70 etc.

3. Check your total usable RAM in Windows by running the task manager. Divide that value by the number of instances you are running.

Ex. 8GB = 7.5 usable in Windows
7.5/8= 900ish MB.
Take 90-95% of that value and use that in HCI Memtest.

3. Run all at once for about 500% coverage. An error on an instance means direct instability. So adjust things up and try again.

4. To cut the time opening the app 8 times, you can create a batch file by creating a notepad inside the HCI Memtest folder with this code,

"Run HCI Memtest.exe" for standard copy
Copy Paste that code without the " 8 times. Or 8 lines. Save the notepad with the .bat extension (app extensions need to be visible by showing hidden files / show file extensions in Folder Options)

Good luck.

Its simple yet very effective. In fact, I just found one of my DDR4 stick is pretty bad even on XMP Profile. RMA Time.









That means, going back to the kitty.








I'm in for the kill this time. I stopped at 5.2 the last time. I'll try if I can still push it to 5.22 maybe.


----------



## Streetdragon

Ok cool. Now i need one more tool to see, what setting is faster/better


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Ok cool. Now i need one more tool to see, what setting is faster/better


Just run some Benchmarks. Aida64 is very good at that (RAM and Cache).
Firestrike Physics too. The reason I did my thorough testing was my low Physics so....

Have fun massaging the Timings. And tip, TRFC at lower settings improve a lot if you can stabilize it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Are you on 15.7 driver?
> 
> Try using frame limiter in CCC instead of VSYNC in the game.
> 
> Really shocked that the two cards aren't pegging out the CPU, and visa versa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried reducing the resolution timing with *THIS*.?


yes I'm using 15.7 but 15.6 did same thing....no I have not tried that...honestly didn't know it existed...I'll try anything at this point...on my 760 gtx cpu and gpu are high usage in the same titles...I honestly just don't think I should be dealing with the nuances of stutter and hitching when I'm not running high resolution and two higher end cards...if I was pushing then with settings and whatnot I would understand but they should be spitting these games out and picking them from their teeth







I've honestly never had a setup where cpu or gpu or both weren't near max usage or at least 75%...ironically crappy call of duty is overheating it like crazy when it's not even as demanding...also I've noticed thus usage pattern in everything I've played lately...I'll post some images of the overlay running so you guys can see this in action...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes I'm using 15.7 but 15.6 did same thing....no I have not tried that...honestly didn't know it existed...I'll try anything at this point...on my 760 gtx cpu and gpu are high usage in the same titles...I honestly just don't think I should be dealing with the nuances of stutter and hitching when I'm not running high resolution and two higher end cards...if I was pushing then with settings and whatnot I would understand but they should be spitting these games out and picking them from their teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've honestly never had a setup where cpu or gpu or both weren't near max usage or at least 75%...ironically crappy call of duty is overheating it like crazy when it's not even as demanding...also I've noticed thus usage pattern in everything I've played lately...I'll post some images of the overlay running so you guys can see this in action...


That is really strange....

Have you tried Crysis 3 and BF4 at 1080P with max settings?

Those games ran beautifully for me on 15.6.... I never even got to experience the added performance of 15.7 on my cards before selling them.
15.7 driver added the frame target in CCC so that should work much better than VSYNC, however if you use, it will drastically drop your GPU utilizations.

If you do not use it, you will see high framerates and max GPU usage, but the tearing will rear it's head....

Are your cards running the same clock speeds? I found that to be KEY in smooth crossfire performance.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That is really strange....
> 
> Have you tried Crysis 3 and BF4 at 1080P with max settings?
> 
> Those games ran beautifully for me on 15.6.... I never even got to experience the added performance of 15.7 on my cards before selling them.
> 15.7 driver added the frame target in CCC so that should work much better than VSYNC, however if you use, it will drastically drop your GPU utilizations.
> 
> If you do not use it, you will see high framerates and max GPU usage, but the tearing will rear it's head....
> 
> Are your cards running the same clock speeds? I found that to be KEY in smooth crossfire performance.


I will try when I get home I have bf4 at least...yeah the gpus are both clocked to stock right now...but I have unified monitoring on and ulps and all that crap off...I see no throttling of clocks on anything in my system and n no temps are running high....just to nite last night I tried gta5 with vsync off and got the same fps as with it on...this is confusing me more the deeper I delve...I monitor the reading in game with afterburner/rivatuner...and when looking for temperature reading I run hwinfo on my second monitor but never both at the same time

The reason this bothers me so much is i am thinking on going 1440p or 4k soon but I won't spend 600 to 1000 on a nice monitor if I'm not 100% certain it's gonna run decently...it's obvious its not running as it should...I tested the cards independently of each other when I first got them to be sure they ran alright on their own before I crossfired them...and they did nearly identical with respect to performance however I had to repaste them when in crossfire the second card wouldn't run crossfired because it was running to hot but they are under water right now and temps don't ever go over 60... Voltage on the cards goes between 1.18 and 1.21 under load


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> OMG! Overclockers are causing Global Warming!


Shhhhhhhhhhh, not so loud, we'll be slapped with a sin tax on PC parts.


----------



## miklkit

Good Morning!

Apparently I was watching my UPS screen during some less demanding games. I just ran the FF XIV bench and watched the UPS screen instead of the monitor and while it spent time in the low 400s it spent most of its time in the 500s with a peak of 584 ( not real sure as it was just a flicker).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> Apparently I was watching my UPS screen during some less demanding games. I just ran the FF XIV bench and watched the UPS screen instead of the monitor and while it spent time in the low 400s it spent most of its time in the 500s with a peak of 584 ( not real sure as it was just a flicker).


Try running Prime95 and then launch also your graphics benchmark of your liking. Then you will have your worst power drain ever. You will know the worst case scenario. I do that with Prime95 and 3dMark 2003.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There is yes.
> 
> HCI Memtest. Its a very good tool.
> Here's how.
> 
> 1. Once you download the app, it's just executable so no installation needed.
> 
> 2. Run the app to match the number of logical core your processor has. 8 instances for an 8350/20/70 etc.
> 
> 3. Check your total usable RAM in Windows by running the task manager. Divide that value by the number of instances you are running.
> 
> Ex. 8GB = 7.5 usable in Windows
> 7.5/8= 900ish MB.
> Take 90-95% of that value and use that in HCI Memtest.
> 
> 3. Run all at once for about 500% coverage. An error on an instance means direct instability. So adjust things up and try again.
> 
> 4. To cut the time opening the app 8 times, you can create a batch file by creating a notepad inside the HCI Memtest folder with this code,
> 
> "Run HCI Memtest.exe" for standard copy
> Copy Paste that code without the " 8 times. Or 8 lines. Save the notepad with the .bat extension (app extensions need to be visible by showing hidden files / show file extensions in Folder Options)
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Its simple yet very effective. In fact, I just found one of my DDR4 stick is pretty bad even on XMP Profile. RMA Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means, going back to the kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for the kill this time. I stopped at 5.2 the last time. I'll try if I can still push it to 5.22 maybe.


Mus I saved the 8 instances of the Run HCI Memtest.exe in notepad as Run HCI Memtest.bat but its only opening one instance


----------



## MTup

Upon advice from the good folks here I bought my parts for a custom water loop yesterday in search of getting my 8350 cooler. The list goes as follows:

XSPC dual bay reservoir w/Laing D5 pump

EK Supremacy EVO CPU block ( copper/plexi)

Alphacool NexXxos UT60 radiator

Monsoon PETG hardline tube 3/8 X 1/2 4 pk X 2 uv red

Monsoon red 3/8" X 1/2" compression fittings

PT Nuke biocide

I have the fans I need.
If anyone sees an issue here please advise me.

Thanks


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Upon advice from the good folks here I bought my parts for a custom water loop yesterday in search of getting my 8350 cooler. The list goes as follows:
> 
> XSPC *dual bay reservoir* w/Laing D5 pump
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO CPU block ( copper/plexi)
> 
> *Alphacool NexXxos UT60 radiator*
> 
> Monsoon PETG hardline tube 3/8 X 1/2 4 pk X 2 uv red
> 
> Monsoon red 3/8" X 1/2" compression fittings
> 
> PT Nuke biocide
> 
> I have the fans I need.
> If anyone sees an issue here please advise me.
> 
> Thanks


I'd go for a tube res...

Make sure you clean the rad out before using it, preferably with Mayhems Blitz Part 1.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/filling-aids/mayhems-blitz-pro-cleaning-system.html


----------



## Falcon-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Upon advice from the good folks here I bought my parts for a custom water loop yesterday in search of getting my 8350 cooler. The list goes as follows:
> 
> XSPC dual bay reservoir w/Laing D5 pump
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO CPU block ( copper/plexi)
> 
> Alphacool NexXxos UT60 radiator
> 
> Monsoon PETG hardline tube 3/8 X 1/2 4 pk X 2 uv red
> 
> Monsoon red 3/8" X 1/2" compression fittings
> 
> PT Nuke biocide
> 
> I have the fans I need.
> If anyone sees an issue here please advise me.
> 
> Thanks


I'm putting together a similar system.... just for the VRM's (Don't forget about VRM cooling if you're overclocking.) One of my many mistakes was not including after market VRM cooling.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'd go for a tube res...
> 
> Make sure you clean the rad out before using it, preferably with Mayhems Blitz Part 1.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/filling-aids/mayhems-blitz-pro-cleaning-system.html


I knew I was forgetting something. Thanks Mike

Upon advice from the good folks here I bought my parts for a custom water loop yesterday in search of getting m The list goes as follows:

XSPC dual bay reservoir w/Laing D5 pump

EK Supremacy EVO CPU block ( copper/plexi)

Alphacool NexXxos UT60 radiator

Monsoon PETG hardline tube 3/8 X 1/2 4 pk X 2 uv red

Monsoon red 3/8" X 1/2" compression fittings

PT Nuke biocide

I have the fans I need.
If anyone sees an issue her please advise me.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> I'm putting together a similar system.... just for the VRM's (Don't forget about VRM cooling if you're overclocking.) One of my many mistakes was not including after market VRM cooling.


I'm doing good with my regulators. I have a side fan blowing on them. NB is usually warmer than vrm's by about 5 deg C.


----------



## snipekill2445

Only advice I can offer is don't use anything other than distilled water, dye and colorful coolants just aren't worth the trouble they cause


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'm just sayin, AMD was recommending 1000-1200w psu's when this bad boy came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/190059/asus-offers-full-support-for-amd-fx-9000-series-cpus-with-existing-990fx-boards.html
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/parts/CPU/AMD-FX-9590-4-7GHz-220W-9542#advice


LOL they are full of stupid information and claims if you ask me...

1200watt PSU doesn't make any sense at all only for a CPU









Making statements like: "Existing ASUS 990FX motherboards not only take the FX-9000 Series in their stride, straight from the box, but also support rock-solid stability at memory speeds up to 2400 MHz - something that currently cannot be attained by 990FX-based motherboards from other vendors"

seems like they are getting or payed by Asus or its coming from Asus themselves. I can't imagine that anyone from AMD would say things like that.

I had 3 Gigabyte boards and they all were capable of handling 2400Mhz RAM.. the last one didn't like 5Ghz CPU because of poor build quality but that's another story


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the thing I don't understand is that with vsync on it acts like it can't keep 60fps....however with vysnc off I'm seeing like 120ish but it has horrid tearing during high action (witcher) or high speed (gta5)...I've tried running at 3200 x 2100 or w/e downsampled but it has a slow mo effect when fps is fine...it does increase my gpu usage done but it's unplayable...putting gpu clocks up to 1050 and 1300 does nothing to change this....as for pagefile I have 16gb on my ssd for this...I don't have but 8gb of ram so no ramdisk fit me...


That's why i use adaptive vsync.

Why does everyone wants to change the page file? I mean, i did tests with it and it appears that some programs actually use the page file and it only saves a couple of gb on your SSD/HDD..

Mostly if you temper with page file or temp folder Windows doesn't like it and gets corrupted. It happened to me many times so i stopped tinkering with it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's why i use adaptive vsync.
> 
> Why does everyone wants to change the page file? I mean, i did tests with it and it appears that some programs actually use the page file and it only saves a couple of gb on your SSD/HDD..
> 
> Mostly if you temper with page file or temp folder Windows doesn't like it and gets corrupted. It happened to me many times so i stopped tinkering with it.


It has been known to stop hitching in games where textures are swapping from the drive instead of the RAM.

Some people disable it, but I have actually put mine on a RAMDISK before so that the system RAM is used as usual, and the pagefile is also tricked into running in RAM.

RAM is MUCH faster than even the quickest SSD....


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I knew I was forgetting something. Thanks Mike
> 
> Upon advice from the good folks here I bought my parts for a custom water loop yesterday in search of getting m The list goes as follows:
> 
> XSPC dual bay reservoir w/Laing D5 pump
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO CPU block ( copper/plexi)
> 
> Alphacool NexXxos UT60 radiator
> 
> Monsoon PETG hardline tube 3/8 X 1/2 4 pk X 2 uv red
> 
> Monsoon red 3/8" X 1/2" compression fittings
> 
> PT Nuke biocide
> 
> I have the fans I need.
> If anyone sees an issue her please advise me.


I purchased a XSPC dual bay w/D5 installed ($184.00) and the res version I got was total garbage. Inside the res there's a 90 degree elbow which directs water flow from the pump directly into the outlet tube leaving barely a half inch long opening area (only connected at pump end) where air bubbles are suppose to have a chance to escape into the res.

With a D5 there's so much flow It would take days to completely remove most of the air. There were always micro bubbles floating through this opening as they never stood a chance of escaping when first starting the loop/PC. Got so irritated with it that it now has a home back in it's box under my desk. Went with an EK tube res which is a lot like the cockroach motel, bubbles may get in, but they don't get out! Bleeds *all* the air in maybe an hour on a bad day and never any issues.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Mus I saved the 8 instances of the Run HCI Memtest.exe in notepad as Run HCI Memtest.bat but its only opening one instance


My mistake. Sorry.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My mistake. Sorry.


Ok so I need to click on the batch folder I created for it to open the 8 instances, clicking on the exe file only opens 1


----------



## mus1mus

After creating the batch file, just double click it. Then individually enter the amount in MB to test.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I'm doing good with my regulators. I have a side fan blowing on them. NB is usually warmer than vrm's by about 5 deg C.


I've water cooled my VRM's with an EK CVF-Z Motherboard Block. Plus a 120mm fan on the back of the socket and VRM's...

It works!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I knew I was forgetting something. Thanks Mike
> 
> Upon advice from the good folks here I bought my parts for a custom water loop yesterday in search of getting m The list goes as follows:
> 
> XSPC dual bay reservoir w/Laing D5 pump
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO CPU block ( copper/plexi)
> 
> Alphacool NexXxos UT60 radiator
> 
> Monsoon PETG hardline tube 3/8 X 1/2 4 pk X 2 uv red
> 
> Monsoon red 3/8" X 1/2" compression fittings
> 
> PT Nuke biocide
> 
> I have the fans I need.
> If anyone sees an issue her please advise me.
> 
> 
> 
> *I purchased a XSPC dual bay w/D5 installed ($184.00) and the res version I got was total garbage. Inside the res there's a 90 degree elbow which directs water flow from the pump directly into the outlet tube leaving barely a half inch long opening area (only connected at pump end) where air bubbles are suppose to have a chance to escape into the res.
> *
> With a D5 there's so much flow It would take days to completely remove most of the air. There were always micro bubbles floating through this opening as they never stood a chance of escaping when first starting the loop/PC. Got so irritated with it that it now has a home back in it's box under my desk. *Went with an EK tube res* which is a lot like the cockroach motel, bubbles may get in, but they don't get out! Bleeds *all* the air in maybe an hour on a bad day and never any issues.
Click to expand...

I dislike Bay Res's for that reason *and will never get one!*

Also, tube res is easy to bleed and get bubbles out of.

Take the top G1/4 plug of the res, and start tipping the case around...

I can usually get things calmed down in an hour or so...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I knew I was forgetting something. Thanks Mike
> 
> Upon advice from the good folks here I bought my parts for a custom water loop yesterday in search of getting m The list goes as follows:
> 
> XSPC dual bay reservoir w/Laing D5 pump
> 
> EK Supremacy EVO CPU block ( copper/plexi)
> 
> Alphacool NexXxos UT60 radiator
> 
> Monsoon PETG hardline tube 3/8 X 1/2 4 pk X 2 uv red
> 
> Monsoon red 3/8" X 1/2" compression fittings
> 
> PT Nuke biocide
> 
> I have the fans I need.
> If anyone sees an issue her please advise me.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a XSPC dual bay w/D5 installed ($184.00) and the res version I got was total garbage. Inside the res there's a 90 degree elbow which directs water flow from the pump directly into the outlet tube leaving barely a half inch long opening area (only connected at pump end) where air bubbles are suppose to have a chance to escape into the res.
> 
> With a D5 there's so much flow It would take days to completely remove most of the air. There were always micro bubbles floating through this opening as they never stood a chance of escaping when first starting the loop/PC. Got so irritated with it that it now has a home back in it's box under my desk. Went with an EK tube res which is a lot like the cockroach motel, bubbles may get in, but they don't get out! Bleeds *all* the air in maybe an hour on a bad day and never any issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike Bay Res's for that reason *and will never get one!*
> 
> Also, tube res is easy to bleed and get bubbles out of.
> 
> Take the top G1/4 plug of the res, and start tipping the case around...
> 
> I can usually get things calmed down in an hour or so...
Click to expand...

BUTTTTTT, I bet you have never seen this!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BUTTTTTT, I bet you have never seen this!


Uhmm... No I haven't What is it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Uhmm... No I haven't What is it?


It's by far the most genius solution for a fill port.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's by far the most genius solution for a fill port.


Very good! Are you the genius who engineered that fill port?


----------



## mus1mus

No sir, I'm not.

AC's designer must be a guy named Bob!


----------



## godiegogo214

So I have a new order waiting to be placed going to get 2 ram coolers one for the vrms and one for the ram for aesthetics for the back a 50mm fan for the socket and another for the vrms will that suffice?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> So I have a new order waiting to be placed going to get 2 ram coolers one for the vrms and one for the ram for aesthetics for the back a 50mm fan for the socket and another for the vrms will that suffice?


PM @Archea47 for tips on how to waterblock the Kitty's VRM and NB. He's also active on the Kitty thread and have posted it a while back. You might wanna check out a few pages back on the said thread.

RAM Waterblock won't give you anything else than looks as you mentioned. The one that you plan to put on the socket might be harder to implement that you're better off using a fan in there.










Edit: here's the guide written by @Benjiw by the way.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb/50_50#post_23528309


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I purchased a XSPC dual bay w/D5 installed ($184.00) and the res version I got was total garbage. Inside the res there's a 90 degree elbow which directs water flow from the pump directly into the outlet tube leaving barely a half inch long opening area (only connected at pump end) where air bubbles are suppose to have a chance to escape into the res.
> 
> With a D5 there's so much flow It would take days to completely remove most of the air. There were always micro bubbles floating through this opening as they never stood a chance of escaping when first starting the loop/PC. Got so irritated with it that it now has a home back in it's box under my desk. Went with an EK tube res which is a lot like the cockroach motel, bubbles may get in, but they don't get out! Bleeds *all* the air in maybe an hour on a bad day and never any issues.


Thanks for the info sandman. Now my questionis: Will the D5 pump that comes with the dual bay fit the tube res?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I dislike Bay Res's for that reason *and will never get one!*
> 
> Also, tube res is easy to bleed and get bubbles out of.
> 
> Take the top G1/4 plug of the res, and start tipping the case around...
> 
> I can usually get things calmed down in an hour or so...


After getting home yesterday and checking my case I do see that I have more room out of the way (for air flow) to put a tube res. Will be looking at them today hoping the D5 from the dual bay will fit the tube


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PM @Archea47 for tips on how to waterblock the Kitty's VRM and NB. He's also active on the Kitty thread and have posted it a while back. You might wanna check out a few pages back on the said thread.
> 
> RAM Waterblock won't give you anything else than looks as you mentioned. The one that you plan to put on the socket might be harder to implement that you're better off using a fan in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: here's the guide written by @Benjiw by the way.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb/50_50#post_23528309


he means a fan cooler for ram mus


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I've water cooled my VRM's with an EK CVF-Z Motherboard Block. Plus a 120mm fan on the back of the socket and VRM's...
> 
> It works!


Yep, I'm cooling behind the socket also. I had to use a slim 120 but it works. I have the stock h100i corsair fan blowing on NB and VRM's mounted in my case w/lamtron fan controller.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> After getting home yesterday and checking my case I do see that I have more room out of the way (for air flow) to put a tube res. Will be looking at them today hoping the D5 from the dual bay will fit the tube


All D5s are the same as bare units. You need to check if the tube RES requires a d5 housing. If not, which I am certain, it will fit no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> he means a fan cooler for ram mus


mah bad.


----------



## Streetdragon

Soo The tridentX is installed. Only Problem is, that i cant run it at 2400 because of my FSB speed. Now it runs at 2260~ at a bit tighter timings (10 11(12) 11(12) 31 33). The next Higher speed is 2550 and that wont run^^


The speeds are a bit better. in next days i try to tighter it much more. Maybe i get cl9 xD


----------



## godiegogo214

Sorry forgot to mention fan cooler not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> PM @Archea47 for tips on how to waterblock the Kitty's VRM and NB. He's also active on the Kitty thread and have posted it a while back. You might wanna check out a few pages back on the said thread.
> 
> RAM Waterblock won't give you anything else than looks as you mentioned. The one that you plan to put on the socket might be harder to implement that you're better off using a fan in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: here's the guide written by @Benjiw by the way.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1468642/how-to-watercool-the-asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev2-0-vrms-and-nb/50_50#post_23528309


. Sorry forgot to mention these are fan coolers not water blocks


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Thanks for the info sandman. Now my questionis: Will the D5 pump that comes with the dual bay fit the tube res?


mus1mus is absolutely correct, depends on which style setup you choose.
After several nights of researching I went with a 250mm tube res which requires a pump top.
https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109841006.pdf
https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109842584.pdf
There are some tube res that fit the D5 directly to the bottom of the tube. Lots of choices








There's a pic in my rig sig to give you a better idea.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Soo The tridentX is installed. Only Problem is, that i cant run it at 2400 because of my FSB speed. Now it runs at 2260~ at a bit tighter timings (10 11(12) 11(12) 31 33). The next Higher speed is 2550 and that wont run^^
> 
> 
> The speeds are a bit better. in next days i try to tighter it much more. Maybe i get cl9 xD


Try the IIRC 258 Bus. It will give 2400 on the same RAM multiplier. Should lower your CPU NB to 2580 too. North 2600 is harder to stabilize that affects your overall stability. Or just tighten a 2133 using 267 BUS for 2670 or 2400 CPU-NB.

HCI memtest for quicker test of RAM stability.









Have fun tweaking it. And yeah, current latency is a bit high.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> haaaa! their cooling fins keep your boards red theme going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i keep watching for bios 1.30 but nothing yet.
> 
> ud


Yep









Don't hold your breath for 1.3...
And honestly i don't even want it unless it includes llc...

How's yours running?


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath for 1.3...
> And honestly i don't even want it unless it includes llc...
> 
> How's yours running?


the llc is what i'm looking for too. may give it another run if they do. never dealt with a fx before and the extreme vdroop.







i ran it at 4.6g for a couple of days smp folding and watch it pull 350-370w from the wall depending on the wu. i like my amd 960t rigs just fine.









unless you manage to pop your board, $70-80 is a good price for what you get.

ud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> haaaa! their cooling fins keep your boards red theme going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i keep watching for bios 1.30 but nothing yet.
> 
> ud
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath for 1.3...
> And honestly i don't even want it unless it includes llc...
> 
> How's yours running?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath for 1.3...
> And honestly i don't even want it unless it includes llc...
> 
> How's yours running?
> 
> 
> 
> the llc is what i'm looking for too. may give it another run if they do. never dealt with a fx before and the extreme vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ran it at 4.6g for a couple of days smp folding and watch it pull 350-370w from the wall depending on the wu. i like my amd 960t rigs just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you manage to pop your board, $70-80 is a good price for what you get.
> 
> ud
Click to expand...

LLC ... patooey!


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> mus1mus is absolutely correct, depends on which style setup you choose.
> After several nights of researching I went with a 250mm tube res which requires a pump top.
> https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109841006.pdf
> https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109842584.pdf
> There are some tube res that fit the D5 directly to the bottom of the tube. Lots of choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pic in my rig sig to give you a better idea.


Nice rig Sandman. I'm no where near being there yet man. I am concentrating on getting 5-7ºC lower on my 8350 than my H100i with a custom loop. I'm running everyday at 4.83 Stable 20 runs IBT Very High so many times I can't count. Temps run 53ºC sometimes spiking quickly to 58-61. That is at 1.524V (loaded) though. I ran 10 runs this evening at 1.512V (loaded) easily so left it there for now. Seems the longer you run your cpu at a certain speed it gets use to it and later you can lower voltage a tad. Crazy as it may seem. Anyhow if this dual bay is any problem filling and draining I'm going to have to figure out how to put a tube in this case. The 120mm is too tall. I was thinking of a way to run 2 80mm's connected together side by side with my D5 pump.. Have you heard of that?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> After getting home yesterday and checking my case I do see that I have more room out of the way (for air flow) to put a tube res. Will be looking at them today *hoping the D5 from the dual bay will fit the tube*


It sure will!


----------



## mus1mus

If a 120 RES is too tall for your case, you'd have issues water cooling in it.









1.524 for 4.8? I can't see your Processor info but it could be dut to you running it a bit high on Vcore. And Stability is rather Heat related than Vcore. It can pass on lower Vcore so, that's pretty much it. Try it a touch lower again.







Your temps are actually not that bad.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If a 120 RES is too tall for your case, you'd have issues water cooling in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.524 for 4.8? I can't see your Processor info but it could be dut to you running it a bit high on Vcore. And Stability is rather Heat related than Vcore. It can pass on lower Vcore so, that's pretty much it. Try it a touch lower again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your temps are actually not that bad.


I did a tic below offset +0.175 to +0.150 and it ran on ultra high at 1.512V 100% load but only 10 runs of IBT AVX no problem. I don't have time to run 20 right now but will tomorrow. For what it's worth my 8350 batch is 1437. I've never seen that one in the upper tier of processors.

Edit: I did try offset +0.125 and it failed.


----------



## MTup

This was run on standard but my temps will be the same on very high. I just need a bit more cooling it seems to get to 5. BTW I didn't keep running this because of the temp. Think I'll go back to this for a bit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I did a tic below offset +0.175 to +0.150 and it ran on ultra high at 1.512V 100% load but only 10 runs of IBT AVX no problem. I don't have time to run 20 right now but will tomorrow. For what it's worth my 8350 batch is 1437. I've never seen that one in the upper tier of processors.
> 
> Edit: I did try offset +0.125 and it failed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> 
> 
> This was run on standard but my temps will be the same on very high. I just need a bit more cooling it seems to get to 5. BTW I didn't keep running this because of the temp. Think I'll go back to this for a bit.


It's not so bad.

I'd take a look at other things before pushing this chip to be honest.

1. Do you have a good mount of the cooler? Check if the rad exhausts considerably warm air. That is a good indication of a good mount. If not, It's the chip's Lid not making a perfect contact to the cooler. Not even watercooling will help you on this matter. (I have an 8320E that records temps to 75C at 1.5 so I lapped it. Not that I always advice lapping.)

2. Run the FSB, RAM and CPU-NB close to their rated specs. 200 FSB, 2200 for CPU-NB while establishing a good OC. (you can deal with it later. Some chips struggle to clock high at 200 FSB but from there, things can only go higher)

3. BIOS screenies baby.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's not so bad.
> 
> I'd take a look at other things before pushing this chip to be honest.
> 
> 1. Do you have a good mount of the cooler? Check if the rad exhausts considerably warm air. That is a good indication of a good mount. If not, It's the chip's Lid not making a perfect contact to the cooler. Not even watercooling will help you on this matter. (I have an 8320E that records temps to 75C at 1.5 so I lapped it. Not that I always advice lapping.)
> 
> 2. Run the FSB, RAM and CPU-NB close to their rated specs. 200 FSB, 2200 for CPU-NB while establishing a good OC. (you can deal with it later. Some chips struggle to clock high at 200 FSB but from there, things can only go higher)
> 
> 3. BIOS screenies baby.


Keep in mind that I'm running my H100i and I think it's doing a good job. I have a good mount. Never had a bad mount that I know of in 20 yrs. I understand tightening evenly and gently. New to overclocking though. Right now I'm at the 4.83GHz with only 215 FSB. I have 1866 ram running at 1720 with slightly tighter timings and when I boost the NB and CPU-NB I get much better results. Very snappy and high GFlops. my NB is 2580 and HT is 2795. that is what I'm building on to get to 5GHz. The 4.93GHz was at FSB 210 and not much else. I didn't tighter memory timings at the time... tried but couldn't back then. lol....I'm still a puppy man. I can throw some bios screens up tomorrow. It's midnight here now and I'm about ready to turn in. Off tomorrow so will do it.

Are you are saying to back down on NB and CPU-NB Voltage to bring down my temps?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Keep in mind that I'm running my H100i and I think it's doing a good job. I have a good mount. Never had a bad mount that I know of in 20 yrs. I understand tightening evenly and gently. New to overclocking though. Right now I'm at the 4.83GHz with only 215 FSB. I have 1866 ram running at 1720 with slightly tighter timings and when I boost the NB and CPU-NB I get much better results. Very snappy and high GFlops. my NB is 2580 and HT is 2795. that is what I'm building on to get to 5GHz. The 4.93GHz was at FSB 210 and not much else. I didn't tighter memory timings at the time... tried but couldn't back then. lol....I'm still a puppy man. I can throw some bios screens up tomorrow. It's midnight here now and I'm about ready to turn in. Off tomorrow so will do it.
> 
> Are you are saying to back down on NB and CPU-NB Voltage to bring down my temps?


Back down to stock while establishing what that chip is capable of. Like I said, don't worry about the CPU-NB and the memory at the moment. After seeing what your chip can do on stock FSB and CPU-NB, you can then go overclocking those. It's to eliminate other things that may cause instabilities while setting up an Overclock. Thus most guys always suggest Multi OC for starters.









By Multi-only, you only need to mind about the Vcore most of time. If the OC goes bad, most of the times, it's just the Vcore. Less of it. If you introduce FSB, RAM and CPU NB at the same time, lots other things can go wrong and you might give more Voltages to unnecessary things.









Not questioning your ways installing the cooler. Just looking at possible mating issues mate. Like I said on my 8320E, I have a good and tight mount but the lid of the CPU has some imperfections that negates the skill. I am not looking at your chip needing a lap but look at these.








she's dead though. I killed her while drying her up with a heatgun.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Back down to stock while establishing what that chip is capable of. Like I said, don't worry about the CPU-NB and the memory at the moment. After seeing what your chip can do on stock FSB and CPU-NB, you can then go overclocking those. It's to eliminate other things while setting up an Overclock. Thus most guys always suggest Multi OC for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not questioning your ways installing the cooler. Just looking at possible mating issues mate. Like I said on my 8320E, I have a good and tight mount but the lid of the CPU has some imperfections that negates the skill. I am not looking at your chip needing a lap but look at these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's dead though. I killed her while drying her up with a heatgun.


I hear you on the lid. I've seen those before and I do want to check mine with a straight edge and light when I take it out next time. I didn't think it ever ran that hot for the cooling I have. I do have the UT60 radiator on the way and 2 bay reservoir w/D5 pump and if I can't figure out a way to fill easily or drain just as easy I'm going to have to do some heavy modding to get a tube in this bitty.


----------



## mus1mus

Check my Edit:

UT60 eh? If you can install it standing upright, Drain is sooo Breeze. It has a drain port. What's your bay res? If you want a tube res, you can get a separate pump top, get a res that can fit your case considering filling access, and have the pump somewhere.

Or just mod the case for a fill port.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falcon-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> 
> 
> Heat on the CPU isn't my issue, I have plenty of room there. Prime 95 flat lines at 61c after a while (IBT runs much cooler). From what I'm hearing... it's the limitations of the 990FXA-UD3 rev4 I'm using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At 5 ghz , it will be. Why? Because voltage wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . IBT with AVX will generally run hotter than prime 95, I think you may be using a non-AVX version of IBT.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my 8350's ran for over a year at 5 ghz as a daily overclock on 240mm clc's, one on the GD-80 the other on one of my chv'z's. Neither would stay within it's thermal limits during stress tests such as expended prime 95 runs, but the things I would do on a daily basis only run the cpu usage to 80% across all 8 cores at the most. This gave me enough thermal headroom to get away with the rather modest cooling abilities ( by comparison to custom loops) of the H-100 and thermatake extreme water 2.0 clc's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, right components dont always guarantee a 5GHz OC. Let alone daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true, my point was more that stress tests put a load above and beyond what most people ever do during normal use with any given cpu. For a variety of reasons, 8 core Vishera's even more so.
> 
> As an example I could play every game I have with the exception of the battlefield series at 5.2 ghz on the 8350 GD-80/H-100 rig without going over 60C on the core ( bf3 and 4 would run , just too hot- BFBC2 would sometimes crash, that one is a tough nut). *Prime or IBT at those speeds would melt the polar Ice caps* IF it was actually able to run ( of course it can't). I have to back down to 4.9 ghz or so in order to stay within it's thermal envelope for stress testing. The CHV-Z 8350 TT clc ran hotter and as a result couldn't clock that high, but would happily do any normal task I asked it to at 5ghz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> methinks you underestimate the amount of heat it would take to actually melt the polar ice caps
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trudat! I'm running an 8370 @ 4.9 plus a 290X and the most I have seen from the wall is 440watts. When I was running an 8350 at 4.7 with X2-6970s it would pull over 700 watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike you i have actually pushed my 8350 and 290 you could easily break 300w on the 290 alone- when benching so a min of 600-700
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! Overclockers are causing Global Warming!
Click to expand...

they would but global warming has been proven false many times over, to "prove" it to be true they had to falsify data

by the way it started as "global cooling" changed to "global warming" then to "Climate change" then to "climate disruption"

as for me i just call it "weather"

ironically the earth has actually cooled over the last 10 years ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Uhmm... No I haven't What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's by far the most genius solution for a fill port.
Click to expand...

until you try to fill it but it does look pretty


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BUTTTTTT, I bet you have never seen this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmm... No I haven't What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's by far the most genius solution for a fill port.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> until you try to fill it but it does look pretty
Click to expand...

It's both true with a bit of sarcasm you know.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check my Edit:
> 
> UT60 eh? If you can install it standing upright, Drain is sooo Breeze. It has a drain port. What's your bay res? If you want a tube res, you can get a separate pump top, get a res that can fit your case considering filling access, and have the pump somewhere.
> 
> Or just mod the case for a fill port.


The UT60 will go on top of my case where it's been modded... check out my sig. I want to hard pipe the tubing in (I'm a tubing master from way back) but I'm not sure about the XSPC res. It comes with the D5 pump. I will look at it and see if I can fill and drain without taking out. I may have to be creative here though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check my Edit:
> 
> UT60 eh? If you can install it standing upright, Drain is sooo Breeze. It has a drain port. What's your bay res? If you want a tube res, you can get a separate pump top, get a res that can fit your case considering filling access, and have the pump somewhere.
> 
> Or just mod the case for a fill port.
> 
> 
> 
> The UT60 will go on top of my case where it's been modded... check out my sig. I want to hard pipe the tubing in (I'm a tubing master from way back) but I'm not sure about the XSPC res. It comes with the D5 pump. I will look at it and see if I can fill and drain without taking out. I may have to be creative here though.
Click to expand...

Ohhh.. Hard pipes don't always go right with BayRes that has a fill port hidden when installed. Esp. the XSPC. The fill port is bigger than any G1/4 fittings to thread in. so... Big NO.
Soft tubing will do.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohhh.. Hard pipes don't always go right with BayRes that has a fill port hidden when installed. Esp. the XSPC. The fill port is bigger than any G1/4 fittings to thread in. so... Big NO.
> Soft tubing will do.


Hard pipe to my radiator and cpu. I may need soft tubing for the fill and drain. Have to wait til it gets here. I may not use it at all if I can figure out how to put a tube inside. I thought about 2 80mm tubes side by side with 1 D5 pump. I am impressed with the new primochill tubes and they have the color I want.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Hard pipe to my radiator and cpu. I may need soft tubing for the fill and drain. Have to wait til it gets here. I may not use it at all if I can figure out how to put a tube inside. I thought about 2 80mm tubes side by side with 1 D5 pump. I am impressed with the new primochill tubes and they have the color I want.










just consider to be locked with that look. Unlike clear tubes, you just need colored coolants.

btw, you could have considered the 355 ... but whatabout this


----------



## snipekill2445

It's snowing in Australia (which we know to be very hot) because of global warming.

Question, would lapping the processor and/or EK waterblock help temps at all?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just consider to be locked with that look. Unlike clear tubes, you just need colored coolants.
> 
> btw, you could have considered the 355 ... but whatabout this


Right now it's too late to consider that but it does look small enough. Hey, my case is a mid tower but a larger mid tower than most. My wife's is a mid HAF something and mine is taller but still needing room even after I pulled out all the bays I could. If I pull out the others below my fan controller I'll have to drill the rivets out and I may do that to fit a tube. I want one of those primochill blood red tubes. Still just a waiting game right now. I have a turnaround coming up at the refinery so I'm going to have to get the parts and hold on to them for about 3 weeks.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Unlike clear tubes, you just need colored coolants.


Never use coolant with dye... way more trouble than it's worth


----------



## diggiddi

Wouldn't snowing indicate global cooling? i'm just sayin


----------



## MTup

Now my brain is working at this time of the morning..........I can order the primochill with the D5 enabler, cut the tube down to the length I need on my lathe and waala. it'll be about 3 inches shorter but it'll be enough water for me.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Wouldn't snowing indicate global cooling? i'm just sayin


Global warming is nothing more than a money making scam just like the ice age of the 70's that the politicians tried to make us believe. They made good money doing speeches for something that scientist made up to justify their jobs. There I said it.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Wouldn't snowing indicate global cooling? i'm just sayin


not to play a tree hugger, but didn't you know it's now called CLIMATE CHANGE?

its no longer called global warming. With the climate change moniker any and all extreme weather events become a result of man's rape and poisoning of the natural world. So unnatural snowfall in Ausiland? Climate Change! Cold wet summer in phoenix (well for phoenix at least)? Climate Change! Melting icecaps in Labrador while icecaps in Reykjavik are growing? Climate Change!

Its a matter of time before we start outlawing the internal combustion engine because the vibrations it cause harmonize with the earth's crust causing increased tectonic activity!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Wouldn't snowing indicate global cooling? i'm just sayin


----------



## mus1mus

Really?









Mayhems? EK Mayhems?


----------



## mus1mus

Climate change or whatever, the earth goes through it's cycle. We have no power to stop that. We're just here when it is happening. But it will continue to drift from it's daily routine.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*


gotcha







Believe it or not, I have heard that explanation though


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> not to play a tree hugger, but didn't you know it's now called CLIMATE CHANGE?
> 
> its no longer called global warming. With the climate change moniker any and all extreme weather events become a result of man's rape and poisoning of the natural world. So unnatural snowfall in Ausiland? Climate Change! Cold wet summer in phoenix (well for phoenix at least)? Climate Change! Melting icecaps in Labrador while icecaps in Reykjavik are growing? Climate Change!
> 
> Its a matter of time before we start outlawing the internal combustion engine because the vibrations it cause harmonize with the earth's crust causing increased tectonic activity!


My bad.....Climate change indeed. We need to stop heating up these Vishera's.


----------



## Mega Man

and punching monitors


----------



## Alastair

Seems I'm the odd one out here. Having gone to a school in the bush I learnt a lot about nature and ecology. While yes climate change is a natural phenomena that's been happening all along. Humans are accelerating the process. I've been able to witness the changes first hand myself. At school I specialised in birds. And I noticed several bird species migrating far further south than they normally do. An example is the Glossy Starling being found in Cape Town when it's natural range doesn't extend further south than about Johannesburg. It's a real thing. We are just accelerating the process.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they would but global warming has been proven false many times over, to "prove" it to be true they had to falsify data
> 
> by the way it started as "global cooling" changed to "global warming" then to "Climate change" then to "climate disruption"
> 
> as for me i just call it "weather"
> 
> ironically the earth has actually cooled over the last 10 years ....
> until you try to fill it but it does look pretty






Its called climate engineering, google chemtrails and you see that something more sinister is going on.

The weather is changing so rapidly in The Netherlands that its impossible its due to "climate change" or "global warming" etc. This happens all over the world.

Why do you think you have so many dry places in the US, coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## mus1mus

Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.

Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399

The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.


I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.

weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.

And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)

...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org

so a







to me...

A +1 to megaman...

A







to Hurricane...

and a







to Mus

.....and back to overclocking


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking
Click to expand...

For a moment I am about to scream "you misquoted me" @Red117









How are you man?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a moment I am about to scream "you misquoted me" @Red117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you man?
Click to expand...

Hey







,

Better actually. We think they finally (the doctors) got their arms around what has been almost killing me this last year. So I am getting back into the swing of it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> 
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> 
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a moment I am about to scream "you misquoted me" @Red117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Better actually. We think they finally (the doctors) got their arms around what has been almost killing me this last year. So I am getting back into the swing of it.
Click to expand...

Heya Red!









Good to see you around again mate


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> 
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> 
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a moment I am about to scream "you misquoted me" @Red117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Better actually. We think they finally (the doctors) got their arms around what has been almost killing me this last year. So I am getting back into the swing of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heya Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you around again mate
Click to expand...

Hey Sarge,

Thanks man  It's good to be around. just trying to put back on some weight.









you Mus, mega, and the crew keeping the rest in line I trust? hehe


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A:rolleyess to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a moment I am about to scream "you misquoted me" @Red117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> Better actually. We think they finally (the doctors) got their arms around what has been almost killing me this last year. So I am getting back into the swing of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heya Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you around again mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sarge,
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to be around. just trying to put back on some weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you Mus, mega, and the crew keeping the rest in line I trust? hehe
Click to expand...

Good to hear that. And Welcome back to the (what do we call this again?







)
I'm really exited to see your stuff rollin'


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> 
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> 
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a moment I am about to scream "you misquoted me" @Red117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Better actually. We think they finally (the doctors) got their arms around what has been almost killing me this last year. So I am getting back into the swing of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you around again mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Sarge,
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to be around. just trying to put back on some weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you Mus, mega, and the crew keeping the rest in line I trust? hehe
Click to expand...

Oh kinda, Mus and Mega have been doing the most, i've been playing around with APU's, Hyper 212's and a nice shiny new case


----------



## Streetdragon

something else:
can i overclock without LLC? Mean i pust the VCore to 1.55V and then try to hit higher clocks? or is llc realy a must to get rid ov the drops


----------



## mus1mus

Boooo........



Spoiler: Look at, what I am playing. And it's not Shiny :D








Still too lazy and too broke for a case!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> something else:
> can i overclock without LLC? Mean i pust the VCore to 1.55V and then try to hit higher clocks? or is llc realy a must to get rid ov the drops


Yes, people have been able to clock well on board that doesn't have LLC before. But means you will need to IDLE at higher Voltages than needed to counter the VDroop.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Boooo........
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at, what I am playing. And it's not Shiny :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still too lazy and too broke for a case!


Well my testing rig needed a new home and the upside is i can put my APU in the bottom and that helps saving on space.
the Nepton 240m was a gift from Cooler Master due to my Seidon being a bit crummy


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> LLC ... patooey!


If the vdroop weren't incredibly bad on this board, I'd agree!

But even with that being the case, for $76, this board is doing pretty darn well to push this chip at 4.9GHz...

Especially if you consider some people never get to that number at all... I have CnQ working, 4 DIMMs running @ 2133MHz CL9..... lots of fans and USB devices.

It never gives me a lick of trouble, and I'm pretty sure I'm torturing it!









I didn't manage 5GHz out of it, but I can't really say I'm disappointed at all with it. The socket runs a little hot, but I have a 120mm slim on it, so nothing major.

At $76 for the board, $99 for the CPU, and $80 for the cooler, it's a damn good value in my opinion.









I was never expecting to get over 4.6 with it


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> something else:
> can i overclock without LLC? Mean i pust the VCore to 1.55V and then try to hit higher clocks? or is llc realy a must to get rid ov the drops


that's what agent smith has done to get his 4.9gig.

my heart's just not into chasing the extra mhz like it was with the xp-mobile.
i've got all the horsepower i need in my rigs.









ud


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> that's what agent smith has done to get his 4.9gig.
> 
> my heart's just not into chasing the extra mhz like it was with the xp-mobile.
> i've got all the horsepower i need in my rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud


Yeah, I technically have a really high idle voltage, but I never see it because I use CnQ and Windows blanaced power handling.

I idle at .888 at 1400MHz









She goes through all the P states depending on what I'm doing, and the voltage NEVER gets jacked up, until it's under load, where it hit's 1.496 max, and 1.464 min (and stays 1.464 most of the time except for the short break in IBT).

Overclocking without LLC can definitely be done, especially if you have offset voltage control..... there's a bit of an art to it at first, but once you get it figured out, it's actually more predictable than LLC (where you have no idea how hard the board will push voltage on various settings).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If the vdroop weren't incredibly bad on this board, I'd agree!
> The socket runs a little hot, but I have a 120mm slim on it, so nothing major.
> 
> At $76 for the board, $99 for the CPU, and $80 for the cooler, it's a damn good value in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never expecting to get over 4.6 with it


Don't worry, it seems Asrock hasn't exactly mastered the art of LLC in AM3+ anyway, so maybe it's for the best. In the 970 extreme3 it recommends to turn it off, otherwise it overshoots a lot. The more voltage you set, the more it vdroops then. But, at the end, the CPU doesn't know what LLC is, it only understands voltage.

Out of curiocity, what socket temp do you get at 4.9 under Prime?

Asrock should rename the motherboard to 970 Performance Smith.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Don't worry, it seems Asrock hasn't exactly mastered the art of LLC in AM3+ anyway, so maybe it's for the best. In the 970 extreme3 it recommends to turn it off, otherwise it overshoots a lot. The more voltage you set, the more it vdroops then. But, at the end, the CPU doesn't know what LLC is, it only understands voltage.
> 
> Out of curiocity, what socket temp do you get at 4.9 under Prime?
> 
> Asrock should rename the motherboard to 970 Performance Smith.


Socket hits 88C after 1 hour of prime (that's with a fan)









CPU never breaks 64C though. I'd imagine I'd see better CPU temps if the bed it was laying it wasn't doubling as a crockpot!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well my testing rig needed a new home and the upside is i can put my APU in the bottom and that helps saving on space.
> the Nepton 240m was a gift from Cooler Master due to my Seidon being a bit crummy


If only these HAFs can support 480s without modding.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Socket hits 88C after 1 hour of prime (that's with a fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU never breaks 64C though. I'd imagine I'd see better CPU temps if the bed it was laying it wasn't doubling as a crockpot!


How are the VRMs though?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Socket hits 88C after 1 hour of prime (that's with a fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU never breaks 64C though. I'd imagine I'd see better CPU temps if the bed it was laying it wasn't doubling as a crockpot!


Thanks. Well, at least now i feel better. If mine hits 62C at 4Ghz with the core about 48C, then yours hitting 88C with core 64C with better VRM, it is natural. This is typical Asrock behaviour. Big gap between socket temp and core temp. Actually your core temp, considering that the socket is boiling, is very good. Contrats on your cooler.

EDIT: This is the hidden extra that you get with Asrock. It's dual purpose motherboard. You remove the right case panel and you can cook on the socket's back.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks. Well, at least now i feel better. If mine hits 62C at 4Ghz with the core about 48C, then yours hitting 88C with core 64C with better VRM, it is natural. This is typical Asrock behaviour. Big gap between socket temp and core temp. Actually your core temp, considering that the socket is boiling, is very good. Contrats on your cooler.


Well, it started out at 68C, then the AS5 cured, and it stayed around 66-67C, and then I removed the AS5 and applied some Noctua, and that got me down to around 64C (with an occational 65C+ spike).

I believe the ASrock boards, even when made with standard thickness PCB, lack the copper density found in nice boards, and are unable to disperse heat throughout the PCB.

I notice the socket area to be extremely hot, but move a few inches away, and the board is almost ambient temp....

And yes, I am VERY happy with this LEPA cooler for the money.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well my testing rig needed a new home and the upside is i can put my APU in the bottom and that helps saving on space.
> the Nepton 240m was a gift from Cooler Master due to my Seidon being a bit crummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only these HAFs can support 480s without modding.
Click to expand...

I'm still set on the Primo Ultimate for my next case, Stacker is for my APU rig and my Testing rig whilst saving space


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, it started out at 68C, then the AS5 cured, and it stayed around 66-67C, and then I removed the AS5 and applied some Noctua, and that got me down to around 64C (with an occational 65C+ spike).
> 
> I believe the ASrock boards, even when made with standard thickness PCB, lack the copper density found in nice boards, and are unable to disperse heat throughout the PCB.


Yeah or rather, the others have double the copper. When the Gigabyte says "double copper" in UltraDurables, it means, half the electrical impedance and so also half the heat. In the Asrock, even if they put "normal copper" it's still worse than Gigabyte and ASUS with double copper. Plus, in the motherboards with thinner PCB, the heat has less mass to spread to, so it stays hotter.
Quote:


> I notice the socket area to be extremely hot, but move a few inches away, and the board is almost ambient temp....


Yeah, same here. I think it's part of the AM3+ design. All the major power routes conduct to the socket. So there is concentrated the big part of the power draw and heat.
Quote:


> And yes, I am VERY happy with this LEPA cooler for the money.


It certainly performs very well... I know first hand how hard it is to keep the CPU cool in an Asrock. At first, i thought i was buying defective coolers, so i kept buying new, but it wouldn't help. Then i realized it's an Asrock thing... With Giga UD3P, the socket temp is very close to the core. When i had overclocked to 4.5 for a try, i think the socket was just 1C above core. The exact opposite of Asrock.

EDIT: Basically, since the socket temp sensor is...in the socket, when you overclock on Asrock, your cooling efforts must multiply, since the CPU, isn't just overheated due to its own impedance, but also overheated indirectly, from the hot socket itself, which is heating from the hot motherboard below and is pumping hot air to the CPU.

So Kudos for managing to keep the core at 24C lower than socket. You should write an overclocker's guide for the motherboard with cooling advice, because i am sure that most people won't ever manage the clock or core temp you managed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still set on the Primo Ultimate for my next case, Stacker is for my APU rig and my Testing rig whilst saving space


The next time you say saving space Sarge, it'll mean you are Eco-conscious.









Phanteks' doesn't have a dealer here. TT, NZXT, CM and Corsair. And CL, 1000 bucks here!









Gotta go back to the scratch build.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still set on the Primo Ultimate for my next case, Stacker is for my APU rig and my Testing rig whilst saving space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next time you say saving space Sarge, it'll mean you are Eco-conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks' doesn't have a dealer here. TT, NZXT, CM and Corsair. And CL, 1000 bucks here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go back to the scratch build.
Click to expand...

Haha









Sucks that you can't get them there....I'd offer to ship it for you but i imagine shipping would cost more than the case itself


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah or rather, the others have double the copper. When the Gigabyte says "double copper" in UltraDurables, it means, half the electrical impedance and so also half the heat. In the Asrock, even if they put "normal copper" it's still worse than Gigabyte and ASUS with double copper. Plus, in the motherboards with thinner PCB, the heat has less mass to spread to, so it stays hotter.
> Yeah, same here. I think it's part of the AM3+ design. All the major power routes conduct to the socket. So there is concentrated the big part of the power draw and heat.
> It certainly performs very well... I know first hand how hard it is to keep the CPU cool in an Asrock. At first, i thought i was buying defective coolers, so i kept buying new, but it wouldn't help. Then i realized it's an Asrock thing... With Giga UD3P, the socket temp is very close to the core. When i had overclocked to 4.5 for a try, i think the socket was just 1C above core. The exact opposite of Asrock.


Yeah, even looking back, knowing the 970-UD3 is probably a slightly better board, I'd not have changed my purchase, and I'll tell you why....

I see SO MANY people struggling to go past 4.7GHz on the newer revisions of the UD3. I know it's a well built board, but I believe Gigabyte is putting some fail safe protections on there now.

The ASRock will also cut it's power phase in half and throttle the CPU, but that's after the socket/VRM stays over 100C, with my fans, it seems to do fine.

My biggest gripe though (and I've not dabbled deep into this at all), is that the board does not seem to like tweaking the bus at all.... my old 890-UD5 would give tons of freedom on the base clock. All the way to 290+.... I've had no luck with this board, even with mild tweaks in the 4-6MHz range, however I have not tried higher clocks like 225+ and significantly dropping the multi.

From my understand, sometimes the chip itself can have dead spots in the base clock?


----------



## Undervolter

I am starting to wonder... Is ASUS the only "normal" motherboard company for AM3+? I mean, the MSI puts the crappiest mosfets and VRM protection and seems LLC presense isn't constant. Asrock has superheating socket, all or nothing fan control and useless LLC when present. Gigabyte has horrible UEFI, unfriendly settings, crazy fan control and instead of updating BIOS they just release revision after revision. Biostar well, seems they only do budget and i haven't actually ran it. So this leaves ASUS. I haven't heard consistent complaints about ASUS...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentSmith 1984*
> I see SO MANY people struggling to go past 4.7GHz on the newer revisions of the UD3. I know it's a well built board, but I believe Gigabyte is putting some fail safe protections on there now.


That's true... 4.9 i don't remember it with Gigabytes in this forum.
Quote:


> The ASRock will also cut it's power phase in half and throttle the CPU, but that's after the socket/VRM stays over 100C, with my fans, it seems to do fine.


Yeah, the Asrock gives more freedom. "if you want to kill it, go ahead and try".
Quote:


> From my understand, sometimes the chip itself can have dead spots in the base clock?


I remember overclockers in the forum saying so (i don't bother myself with that).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still set on the Primo Ultimate for my next case, Stacker is for my APU rig and my Testing rig whilst saving space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next time you say saving space Sarge, it'll mean you are Eco-conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks' doesn't have a dealer here. TT, NZXT, CM and Corsair. And CL, 1000 bucks here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go back to the scratch build.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that you can't get them there....I'd offer to ship it for you but i imagine shipping would cost more than the case itself
Click to expand...

It will. Due to it's sheer girth and weight. In that regards, a used CL might cost less to ship + custom duties as no one from our greedy custom officials will mind a package of what would look like scrap aluminum panels. lol

An office mate was charged $600 custom duties for a package of photography stuff from the US if you can imagine.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It will. Due to it's sheer girth and weight. In that regards, a used CL might cost less to ship + custom duties as no one from our greedy custom officials will mind a package of what would look like scrap aluminum panels. lol
> 
> An office mate was charged $600 custom duties for a package of photography stuff from the US if you can imagine.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It will. Due to it's sheer girth and weight. In that regards, a used CL might cost less to ship + custom duties as no one from our greedy custom officials will mind a package of what would look like scrap aluminum panels. lol
> 
> An office mate was charged $600 custom duties for a package of photography stuff from the US if you can imagine.
Click to expand...

I know something like would pop up.







Guess what, found something better.


Spoiler: Warning=PG


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try the IIRC 258 Bus. It will give 2400 on the same RAM multiplier. Should lower your CPU NB to 2580 too. North 2600 is harder to stabilize that affects your overall stability. Or just tighten a 2133 using 267 BUS for 2670 or 2400 CPU-NB.
> 
> HCI memtest for quicker test of RAM stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun tweaking it. And yeah, current latency is a bit high.


I try now ths FSB at 258. Ram is at 2407 and the normal timings cl10 and the core is now at 4900Mhz. i gave it a bit more voltage and startet prime95. the temps went in 1 minute to 70° on the core so i stoped it^^
now i let AIDA64 run for some hours. Hope that will show me my stability for normal jusage, too.(sure i could lower my clock speed to 4775 ore something like that and let the voltage stay but..... nahhh xD)
At the same time i watch some animes


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> I try now ths FSB at 258. Ram is at 2407 and the normal timings cl10 and the core is now at 4900Mhz. i gave it a bit more voltage and startet prime95. the temps went in 1 minute to 70° on the core so i stoped it^^
> now i let AIDA64 run for some hours. Hope that will show me my stability for normal jusage, too.(sure i could lower my clock speed to 4775 ore something like that and let the voltage stay but..... nahhh xD)
> At the same time i watch some animes


What advantage is that giving you over this:

CPU @ 200 * 24.5 for 4.9Ghz
NB/HT 200 * 13 for 2600MHz each
DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL10

Not being sarcastic, would genuinely like to know..... may look into those settings myself if there is any reason to do so









Thanks


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What advantage is that giving you over this:
> 
> CPU @ 200 * 24.5 for 4.9Ghz
> NB/HT 200 * 13 for 2600MHz each
> DDR3 @ 2400MHz CL10
> 
> Not being sarcastic, would genuinely like to know..... may look into those settings myself if there is any reason to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


i thought a bit FSB gives more power from the overclock^^ that is what i read often or is it wrong?

and btw cpu failed. it just wont go over 4,8Ghz.. 4.8 is rock stable but every mhz more crashes... i could cry


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i thought a bit FSB gives more power from the overclock^^ that is what i read often or is it wrong?
> 
> and btw cpu failed. it just wont go over 4,8Ghz.. 4.8 is rock stable but every mhz more crashes... i could cry


FSB increase shows gains from increasing the RAM and NB/HT speeds in some cases (when compared to ONLY increasing the CPU multi) but may or may not show gains over increasing to the same clock speeds for each item (CPU/NB/HT/RAM) using just the multiplier respectively.

Normally increasing the FSB is used for the purposes of reaching the highest clock possible when the next multi is not stable, but has also been known to help reach a multiplier-equivalent clock speed on less voltage. The last part is still debatable though...

Now as far as FSB genuinely being faster... I don't know as I've not tested, but some do say they show some gains.

I'd be very curious to see some benchmarks at your 4.9GHz settings (even though it's not stable due to heat), and compare them to mine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A:rolleyess to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking


Good to see you back Red,

I agree that its not some weather change thread or forum but i want to point out that there is a little more to it than simply ignoring the signs above us in the sky.

My aunt lives in Washington state and claims the same things as i do according the weather is not behaving normally and naturally. Shes not some scientist but she studied psychology at Berkeley University in California and has a degree in English Language so she is definitely not stupid and she is a trained researcher.

It doesn't need a scientist to see that something is wrong here and the signs are in the sky, i am not blowing this out of proportion and you can think of it as you wish but there is just too much evidence to ignore this matter.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> FSB increase shows gains from increasing the RAM and NB/HT speeds in some cases (when compared to ONLY increasing the CPU multi) but may or may not show gains over increasing to the same clock speeds for each item (CPU/NB/HT/RAM) using just the multiplier respectively.
> 
> Normally increasing the FSB is used for the purposes of reaching the highest clock possible when the next multi is not stable, but has also been known to help reach a multiplier-equivalent clock speed on less voltage. The last part is still debatable though...
> 
> Now as far as FSB genuinely being faster... I don't know as I've not tested, but some do say they show some gains.
> 
> I'd be very curious to see some benchmarks at your 4.9GHz settings (even though it's not stable due to heat), and compare them to mine.


When FSB overclocking with cool n quite enabled, your cpu will not clock down as far. Example, right now I am at 300 on the fsb clocking my cpu to 4.8 ghz, so under lite load or idle my cpu clocks down to 2107 mhz.. Without using the the fsb, and using straight multiplier, it will down clock to 1400 mhz. Using the fsb gives the feeling of being a little snappier because it isn't clocking down as far.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> When FSB overclocking with cool n quite enabled, your cpu will not clock down as far. Example, right now I am at 300 on the fsb clocking my cpu to 4.8 ghz, so under lite load or idle my cpu clocks down to 2107 mhz.. Without using the the fsb, and using straight multiplier, it will down clock to 1400 mhz. Using the fsb gives the feeling of being a little snappier because it isn't clocking down as far.


I agree with that statement 100%

desktop/general usage with FSB clocking, and CnQ, should definitely feel a bit faster.


----------



## mus1mus

FSB vs. Multi:
Some boards have dead spots on the CPU NB at 200 FSB. Gigas at 2400 is an example.

So the next step is 2600 which can be a little tricky. So to reach higher CPUNB Clocks, you can experiment with FSB.

Same thing for RAM Multipliers that are not available on some boards. 2400 for one cannot be had on 200FSB. So by dialing the FSB, you can clock your desired RAM speeds.

Advantages of FSB is a little lower Memory Latency than 200 (stock) FSB keeping all clocks the same. And example is 267 for 2133 RAM.

You can dial a 4.8 GHz at 2400 CPU NB with 2133 RAM that can be a little stronger than dealing with just the Multi.

But this can be trickier to stabilize than Multi only OC.

So yeah, experiment guys.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FSB vs. Multi:
> Some boards have dead spots on the CPU NB at 200 FSB. Gigas at 2400 is an example.
> 
> So the next step is 2600 which can be a little tricky. So to reach higher CPUNB Clocks, you can experiment with FSB.
> 
> Same thing for RAM Multipliers that are not available on some boards. 2400 for one cannot be had on 200FSB. So by dialing the FSB, you can clock your desired RAM speeds.
> 
> Advantages of FSB is a little lower Memory Latency than 200 (stock) FSB keeping all clocks the same. And example is 267 for 2133 RAM.
> 
> You can dial a 4.8 GHz at 2400 CPU NB with 2133 RAM that can be a little stronger than dealing with just the Multi.
> 
> But this can be trickier to stabilize than Multi only OC.
> 
> So yeah, experiment guys.


Yeah I never had to mess with it much to get 2400RAM cause my board has the setting already.

I may give bus clocking a shot though. If anything I may look at trying to lock down 4.95GHz at a lower multi.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FSB vs. Multi:
> Some boards have dead spots on the CPU NB at 200 FSB. Gigas at 2400 is an example.
> 
> So the next step is 2600 which can be a little tricky. So to reach higher CPUNB Clocks, you can experiment with FSB.
> 
> Same thing for RAM Multipliers that are not available on some boards. 2400 for one cannot be had on 200FSB. So by dialing the FSB, you can clock your desired RAM speeds.
> 
> Advantages of FSB is a little lower Memory Latency than 200 (stock) FSB keeping all clocks the same. And example is 267 for 2133 RAM.
> 
> You can dial a 4.8 GHz at 2400 CPU NB with 2133 RAM that can be a little stronger than dealing with just the Multi.
> 
> But this can be trickier to stabilize than Multi only OC.
> 
> So yeah, experiment guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I never had to mess with it much to get 2400RAM cause my board has the setting already.
> 
> I may give bus clocking a shot though. If anything I may look at trying to lock down 4.95GHz at a lower multi.
Click to expand...

My sabertooth didn't like 2400 cas 9 on FSB 200 but bumped the FSB up then set it on a lower ram multiplier and it was a lot stronger, I am not sure what link was causing the instability but it needed to have that little bump to keep up with the speed.


----------



## mus1mus

To add, on 3 boards, 3 chips, FSB gave me at least a 100MHz more OC thru fine tuning.

All of my chips hate Multi. Even my 8370 only tops at 5.0GHz on Multi. 5.2 is rock stable on FSB.

One draw back really is having to do more checks on other clocks attached to the FSB.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> To add, on 3 boards, 3 chips, FSB gave me at least a 100MHz more OC thru fine tuning.
> 
> All of my chips hate Multi. Even my 8370 only tops at 5.0GHz on Multi. 5.2 is rock stable on FSB.
> 
> One draw back really is having to do more checks on other clocks attached to the FSB.


Well damn, that is really good to know.... I thought we were talking 50MHz or so higher ceiling with FSB vs multi.

This may just be what I need to get to 5GHz pal!! Of course that depends on if this motherboard will handle me tinkering with the bus....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well damn, that is really good to know.... I thought we were talking 50MHz or so higher ceiling with FSB vs multi.
> 
> This may just be what I need to get to 5GHz pal!! Of course that depends on if this motherboard will handle me tinkering with the bus....


I didn't say on same Voltage though. So ...

What I mean by that is, multi stopped giving me extra MHz even when pumping the Voltage. It's not Voltage wall. But may be multiplier wall.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I didn't say on same Voltage though. So ...
> 
> What I mean by that is, multi stopped giving me extra MHz even when pumping the Voltage. It's not Voltage wall. But may be multiplier wall.


Yeah I totally follow you. Should have mentioned that in my response for others reading.

That was the same case on my 1090T.....

I got 4050MHz on 50mv less than what I needed for 4Ghz with the multi, but either way, it was done at 4050, with the cooling I had.


----------



## mus1mus

I know you are.







100 MHZ is just up to 5 clicks of FSB on your current multi , you know.

On that note, you should stick to a known good (stable) RAM and CPU-NB or very close on value when trying to do an FSB OC. That way, you can eliminate other issues. When those two closes out on you, headache follows.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 MHZ is just up to 5 clicks of FSB on your current multi , you know.
> 
> On that note, you should stick to a known good (stable) RAM and CPU-NB or very close on value when trying to do an FSB OC. That way, you can eliminate other issues. When those two closes out on you, headache follows.


That's the thing.... I can bump the multi down to 4.8, and keep the RAM and NB within stable tolerances, but then raise the multi 5MHz and she goes haywire....

That makes me think the board is just a total flake when it comes to bus clocking, OR maybe it just doesn't like it so close to home, and I need to shoot further with a much lower multi.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That's the thing.... I can bump the multi down to 4.8, and keep the RAM and NB within stable tolerances, but then raise the multi 5MHz and she goes haywire....
> 
> That makes me think the board is just a total flake when it comes to bus clocking, OR maybe it just doesn't like it so close to home, and I need to shoot further with a much lower multi.


It mostly depends on the chip. Plus, there are dead spots to note. I never had issues with FSBs like 229 (2133), 233(1866) ,250 (2000), and 267 (2133) Some chips can do 300. But it's a little tricky there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 MHZ is just up to 5 clicks of FSB on your current multi , you know.
> 
> On that note, you should stick to a known good (stable) RAM and CPU-NB or very close on value when trying to do an FSB OC. That way, you can eliminate other issues. When those two closes out on you, headache follows.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing.... I can bump the multi down to 4.8, and keep the RAM and NB within stable tolerances, but then raise the multi 5MHz and she goes haywire....
> 
> That makes me think the board is just a total flake when it comes to bus clocking, OR maybe it just doesn't like it so close to home, and I need to shoot further with a much lower multi.
Click to expand...

try dropping the multi down but raising the fsb higher another 20 or so.. you could be hitting a dead zone


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> try dropping the multi down but raising the fsb higher another 20 or so.. you could be hitting a dead zone


That was my exact thoughts too.

Am going to tinker with 225-250 MHz and see how that goes.

Hell, I might even settle on something daily/gaming stable if I could do 5GHz. I love telling uninformed visitors that I have a "5GHz 8 core CPU" and they either think I'm lying or their jaw drops, hahahaha


----------



## Alastair

I just run a 303 MHz bus clock and a 16.5 multi


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let's all go back to Overclocking as this is not savetheplanet.com or whatever.
> 
> Windows 10 apparently produces low Physics score. Or it may be 3dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5491399
> 
> The latest driver indeed put these cards on a position to be competitive to the 970s.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Megaman, If you look at the "data" they produce, they conveniently leave out data that does not support their junk science, In fact, if you go back to 1977 you will notice that the very same 'scientists that are now screaming "GLOBAL WARMING' are the same people who were warning us against the evils of mankind creating "global cooling' (no I am not kidding) the same scientists and foundations.
> weather is 4.5 billion years old...it fluctuates.
> And if you are going to tell me that it is to hot today...then you must be able to tell me what the temperature is suppose to be on a 4.5 billion old planet that we have only 120 years of climate data (or .00000037%)
> 
> ...and then I agree with Mus1mus, This is not savetheplanet.org
> 
> so a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me...
> 
> A +1 to megaman...
> 
> A:rolleyess to Hurricane...
> 
> and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Mus
> 
> .....and back to overclocking
Click to expand...

Good to see you back. Was seriously getting worried.

My wife is due with or first little girl ( should be in the next week or 2 ) and I bought a tx10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> something else:
> can i overclock without LLC? Mean i pust the VCore to 1.55V and then try to hit higher clocks? or is llc realy a must to get rid ov the drops


Absolutely. What do you think they did before llc


----------



## BlaXey

Hello, I have a question, are you using load line calibration settings? I have put it on my gigabyte 990fx ud3 to medium mode but I don't know if I would get best results on normal mode, I have a fx 8320 4.40GhZ Max temps on torture test are 61

Enviado desde mi MX4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Seems I'm the odd one out here. Having gone to a school in the bush I learnt a lot about nature and ecology. While yes climate change is a natural phenomena that's been happening all along. Humans are accelerating the process. I've been able to witness the changes first hand myself. At school I specialised in birds. And I noticed several bird species migrating far further south than they normally do. An example is the Glossy Starling being found in Cape Town when it's natural range doesn't extend further south than about Johannesburg. It's a real thing. We are just accelerating the process.[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlaXey*
> 
> Hello, I have a question, are you using load line calibration settings? I have put it on my gigabyte 990fx ud3 to medium mode but I don't know if I would get best results on normal mode, I have a fx 8320 4.40GhZ Max temps on torture test are 61
> 
> Enviado desde mi MX4 mediante Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlaXey*
> 
> Hello, I have a question, are you using load line calibration settings? I have put it on my gigabyte 990fx ud3 to medium mode but I don't know if I would get best results on normal mode, I have a fx 8320 4.40GhZ Max temps on torture test are 61
> 
> Enviado desde mi MX4 mediante Tapatalk


I use Gigabyte boards and I can say that if you set to normal you may have to increase your vcore voltage. Best way to see is to run stress tests and watch vcore voltage and temperatures. The lower the vcore the cooler you will be. when you add vcore voltage on Gigabyte you put .025v on each tic. LLC adds voltage while under stress. For instance, I'm running a higher clock and saw that I was at 1.524 vcore under stress. I figured I needed to go lower so lowered my LLC from ultra high to high and under stress I ended up at 1.512. Ultimately that was as low as I could go and still pass the stress tests. Watching vcore and temperatures during stress tests are the key. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## mus1mus

That's one drawback for newer Gigas. Voltage resolution is quite huge at 0.025 steps. But if you have a ud5/7 you won't have anything to gripe with. Those are lovely motherboards. Up to the task too.

On another note, can anyone share thoughts on a Dominator GT ver5.11. They say it's a Hynix BFR kit. Anyone used it or has experience on them?

I'm looking for a 2400 RAM to mate my 8370.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's one drawback for newer Gigas. Voltage resolution is quite huge at 0.025 steps. But if you have a ud5/7 you won't have anything to gripe with. Those are lovely motherboards. Up to the task too.
> 
> On another note, can anyone share thoughts on a Dominator GT ver5.11. They say it's a Hynix BFR kit. Anyone used it or has experience on them?
> 
> I'm looking for a 2400 RAM to mate my 8370.


G.SKILL TridentX 2x8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31....you want 2400 ram that's a good kit to get


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's one drawback for newer Gigas. Voltage resolution is quite huge at 0.025 steps. But if you have a ud5/7 you won't have anything to gripe with. Those are lovely motherboards. Up to the task too.
> 
> On another note, can anyone share thoughts on a Dominator GT ver5.11. They say it's a Hynix BFR kit. Anyone used it or has experience on them?
> 
> I'm looking for a 2400 RAM to mate my 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL TridentX 2x8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31....you want 2400 ram that's a good kit to get
Click to expand...

Aw. That red!









Maybe paint it for the kitty.. hmmm. Or use the CHV.

Does it OC well? Or can be tightened?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's one drawback for newer Gigas. Voltage resolution is quite huge at 0.025 steps. But if you have a ud5/7 you won't have anything to gripe with. Those are lovely motherboards. Up to the task too.
> 
> On another note, can anyone share thoughts on a Dominator GT ver5.11. They say it's a Hynix BFR kit. Anyone used it or has experience on them?
> 
> I'm looking for a 2400 RAM to mate my 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL TridentX 2x8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31....you want 2400 ram that's a good kit to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw. That red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe paint it for the kitty.. hmmm. Or use the CHV.
> 
> Does it OC well? Or can be tightened?
Click to expand...

My kit doesn't like to go outside of it's range that much, best i've gotten was 2450Mhz 10-12-11-31 1T out of them but it wasn't worth it.
but they will stay at stock right up to 5.3Ghz for me.....didn't have to lower anything


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's one drawback for newer Gigas. Voltage resolution is quite huge at 0.025 steps. But if you have a ud5/7 you won't have anything to gripe with. Those are lovely motherboards. Up to the task too.
> 
> On another note, can anyone share thoughts on a Dominator GT ver5.11. They say it's a Hynix BFR kit. Anyone used it or has experience on them?
> 
> I'm looking for a 2400 RAM to mate my 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL TridentX 2x8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31....you want 2400 ram that's a good kit to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw. That red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe paint it for the kitty.. hmmm. Or use the CHV.
> 
> Does it OC well? Or can be tightened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kit doesn't like to go outside of it's range that much, best i've gotten was 2450Mhz 10-12-11-31 1T out of them but it wasn't worth it.
> but they will stay at stock right up to 5.3Ghz for me.....didn't have to lower anything
Click to expand...

Hmm. That's either hit or miss, going out of specs.









I guess I'll get that Trident to run at my desired speed guaranteed than try to OC a kit. Thanks Sarge.

I found a kit!







imma get it ASAP.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's one drawback for newer Gigas. Voltage resolution is quite huge at 0.025 steps. But if you have a ud5/7 you won't have anything to gripe with. Those are lovely motherboards. Up to the task too.
> 
> On another note, can anyone share thoughts on a Dominator GT ver5.11. They say it's a Hynix BFR kit. Anyone used it or has experience on them?
> 
> I'm looking for a 2400 RAM to mate my 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL TridentX 2x8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31....you want 2400 ram that's a good kit to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw. That red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe paint it for the kitty.. hmmm. Or use the CHV.
> 
> Does it OC well? Or can be tightened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kit doesn't like to go outside of it's range that much, best i've gotten was 2450Mhz 10-12-11-31 1T out of them but it wasn't worth it.
> but they will stay at stock right up to 5.3Ghz for me.....didn't have to lower anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm. That's either hit or miss, going out of specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll get that Trident to run at my desired speed guaranteed than try to OC a kit. Thanks Sarge.
> 
> I found a kit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imma get it ASAP.
Click to expand...

I originally got these because RAM oc'ing is so time consuming so i figured i'd just get a fast rated kit and be done with it









Agent Smith picked up a kit not long ago as well iirc......

I've got an AMD R9 kit here that's 2x8GB 2400Mhz 11-12-12-31 and they aren't bad at all tbh, they will do 2400 10-12-12-31 but considering the price for them now compared to the TridentX's.....eh....just go G.SKILL









they make my 7850k fly though at 2600 12-13-13-36


----------



## Streetdragon

Because ov the sumemr i dont change my cpu settings. so i have to change the ram. i endet up with::

runs stable.... i want winter... cold weather....

Wile i tuned the rm timings, my bios settings got resetet. dont know why


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Because ov the sumemr i dont change my cpu settings. so i have to change the ram. i endet up with::
> 
> runs stable.... i want winter... cold weather....
> 
> Wile i tuned the rm timings, my bios settings got resetet. dont know why


Make it a habit to save OC Profiles on on the BIOS


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Socket hits 88C after 1 hour of prime (that's with a fan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU never breaks 64C though. I'd imagine I'd see better CPU temps if the bed it was laying it wasn't doubling as a crockpot!


Well, one more confirmation on a job well done. He gets at 1.28v, 79C CPU socket , at 4.5Ghz (assuming he is stable) on 8370E and core is at 57C. WIth a worse motherboard, but still shows the problem with ASrocks.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566608/970m-pro3-motherboard-still-running-strong-with-8370e

Imagine if he tries to go to 1.46v like you.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, one more confirmation on a job well done. He gets at 1.28v, 79C CPU socket , at 4.5Ghz (assuming he is stable) on 8370E and core is at 57C. WIth a worse motherboard, but still shows the problem with ASrocks.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566608/970m-pro3-motherboard-still-running-strong-with-8370e
> 
> Imagine if he tries to go to 1.46v like you.


Can it be, that the 8370E all can reach 5Ghz without problems? 4,5Ghz with that low voltage.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, one more confirmation on a job well done. He gets at 1.28v, 79C CPU socket , at 4.5Ghz (assuming he is stable) on 8370E and core is at 57C. WIth a worse motherboard, but still shows the problem with ASrocks.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566608/970m-pro3-motherboard-still-running-strong-with-8370e
> 
> Imagine if he tries to go to 1.46v like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be, that the 8370E all can reach 5Ghz without problems? 4,5Ghz with that low voltage.....
Click to expand...

E chips tend to use lower voltage than the non E chips at anything below 4.8-5.0Ghz but above that they slam head first into a wall whereas the non E chips tend to push past 5.0 easier from what i've seen and heard.
I haven't decided if it's worth my money to try and get one yet


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Can it be, that the 8370E all can reach 5Ghz without problems? 4,5Ghz with that low voltage.....


Sarge Bilko knows better about that. The problem is: 1) 15 min of OCCT are no guarantee that it's actually stable. I have asked him 3 times to pass IBT Very High just once and instead he posted 15mins OCCT. 2) Agent Smith has 8300 which is practically also an "e" part. It's just that the 8300 was sold before the "e" came out only to OEMs. Then the "e" parts came for retail sales. So Agent Smith's CPU is also very low leak part, yet it doesn't do such clocks with so low voltage, so it's not a guarantee. It's more probable that IF he is really stable at 4.5 with 1.28v, he has a particularly good chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> I haven't decided if it's worth my money to try and get one yet rolleyes.gif


I look at his matter this way:

1) If someone intends to go Zen, it's not worth to spend another penny on anything related to AM3+.
2) If someone doesn't intend to go Zen, but already has AM3+ CPU, it's better to wait for the coming of Zen, when the current FX will go EOL. Prices will drop like a rock and then you can eventually buy an "e" for much less than now.

When the AM3 went EOL, i bought: Athlons x2 (OEM package) for 28 and 34 euros (3 in total) and 1 Athlon 640 (boxed) for 60 euros. All new. Basically, 15 euros per core, which is quite ridiculous if you think about it, considering the VAT.

Actually, the bigger the gap between Zen and FX, the more the FX will drop like a rock. Consider that used 1090T, still nowdays sell for more than FX6300 because... they are slightly better in everything except games. Still, most other AM3 CPUs, dropped a lot in price. Imagine what will happen if Zen comes and it's really good. Suddenly the market will flood with used FX, driving the prices down and forcing the unused parts on a race to the bottom at the same time.


----------



## mus1mus

Batch 1432 8370E here. If anyone wants to gamble.

5.25 tops stable. In fact, 1432, 1433, 1431, 1429 are all capable of 5GHz at about 1.5 Vcore.

Still, I won't deter from the fact that Mother board, cooling, PSU etc play a part on that.


----------



## Undervolter

Damn, i just found this. Is this confirmed or just a rumour?

"With a new chip comes a new platform, this time called AM4. All of AMD's desktop CPUs will use this socket, including any Zen-based APUs it produces down the line. AM4 will introduce support for faster DDR4 memory, but other implementations of the chipset will continue to use DDR3."
http://www.techspot.com/news/60626-tech-reading-amd-zen-comeback.html

So there will be AM4 motherboards that some have DDR4 slots and others with DDR3 slots? That's weird... However, if it's true that it will use DDR3, it may give me incentive to get a Zen, since i have spare DIMMs. I would love a low TDP Zen that still outperforms an FX.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Batch 1432 8370E here. If anyone wants to gamble.
> 
> 5.25 tops stable. In fact, 1432, 1433, 1431, 1429 are all capable of 5GHz at about 1.5 Vcore.
> 
> Still, I won't deter from the fact that Mother board, cooling, PSU etc play a part on that.


Yeah my 8370 is 1429 and I have 5.0 at 1.462V


----------



## mus1mus

PGS or PGY? Golden by any standards.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah my 8370 is 1429 and I have 5.0 at 1.462V


The problem is, unless you buy a used CPU from someone willing to read the surface for you, how can you otherwise know the batch if you buy a boxed one from a store? Anyway, for value/cost ratio, this is the worst period to buy FX CPU. The Intel prices have become much more competitive. Here the cheapest 8320 is 16 euros more than when i bought it, at 136 euros, the FX8320e at 143 and the cheapest FX-8350 is at 160 euros. Which doesn't make much sense. Plus, the cheapest i5 is 4440 at 167 euros.

Considering that in Intel there are many cheap motherboards, buying the 8320 isn't particularly appealing for anyone other than people who can actually use full multithreading applications. For gamers and virtually any other, it is more logical to buy the 4440 plus a cheap Intel mobo and he will pay the same money. AMD is trying to milk the last she can from the FX, given that there is no new CPU coming. But it's the worst period to buy now, unless in your local market, the situation is very different (like in Brazil, as our brazilian forumer mentions often). Given the competition's prices, the AMD prices are artificially high IMHO and will drop hard when Zen is out.

P.S.: Heck, iRush reports serious inability to overclock past turbo value with the now selling Giga 970 UD3P Rev. 2 , so we can't even recommend the usual "buy the cheapest 8 core+UDP and overclock to 4.5 and beyond).


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah my 8370 is 1429 and I have 5.0 at 1.462V


That is a nice chip indeed, i thought my 4.9 at practically same voltage was impressive... Maybe if i was cooler?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That is a nice chip indeed, i thought my 4.9 at practically same voltage was impressive... Maybe if i was cooler?


if mine would do 5.0 at that voltage I'd be running a daily of 5.1 or 5.2


----------



## mus1mus

Batch numbers are readily available for your eyes without opening the box. It has always been that way.

Your local prices don't reflect the rest of the world. You can't surely tell that to everyone. In here, Asia for example, where prices aren't even close to competitive, an FX8320E is still cheaper than an i3.

Still, no questions, if you are building a system and wanted it fast, go for an Intel. I won't even argue.









And the recommendation to get the cheapest FX8 with a UDP has always been out of this thread's recommendation.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That is a nice chip indeed, i thought my 4.9 at practically same voltage was impressive... Maybe if i was cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if mine would do 5.0 at that voltage I'd be running a daily of 5.1 or 5.2
Click to expand...

If you can. There are reports that 1429s cannot get stability past a certain clock. I believe orkin has one.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Batch numbers are readily available for your eyes without opening the box. It has always been that way.


That's true but i never buy them actually going to the shop. I order from internet.
Quote:


> Your local prices don't reflect the rest of the world. You can't surely tell that to everyone. In here, Asia for example, where prices aren't even close to competitive, an FX8320E is still cheaper than an i3.


That's true. I didn't claim they reflect the rest of the world. This is why i wrote " unless in your local market, the situation is very different"
Quote:


> And the recommendation to get the cheapest FX8 with a UDP has always been out of this thread's recommendation.


I didn't mean it was this thread's recommendation. I meant that it was the forum's recommendation for someone who wanted to make a budget build. The classic reply was always "buy whichever FX 8 core you find cheaper and overclock away on UD3P". Bang for buck it was the best solution.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you can. There are reports that 1429s cannot get stability past a certain clock. I believe orkin has one.


well I'm gonna break down and make my pump mount tonight and clean out the pc and the loop...I'm thinking of putting the res in the to of the case with the fillport sticking just above the chassis for bleeding/ filling purposes if my top rad will slide back enough...then if temps go down I might see of im at that point with mine...8320e 4.8 takes 1.512 under load I'm going for 5.0 daily we will see


----------



## mus1mus

Good luck man. Seems like a busy night for ya.

Don't be afraid to heat up to 65C for 5.0.










@Undervolter

Guys on Haswell-E thread were asking the store for batch numbers to get the best chips. You should too.









I did that too. Unfortunately, 1429s, 1433PGS, etc can't be had. So I tried a 1431 8320E which OC'd to 5.0 at 1.5. But died.

I found some 1433PGYs but stores that have them won't sell them without a board so I ended up with a 1432PGY 8370E that OCs to 5.2 at less than 1.6


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> Guys on Haswell-E thread were asking the store for batch numbers to get the best chips. You should too.


Really? I will have to try next time, but i 've never heard anyone manage this here. Maybe in USA they do, but here they just have a sales department and somewhere else they have a storage house from which they send the stuff. Those that answer phones or emails, usually can't tell heads or tails, they only look at models names and push paperwork.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Really? I will have to try next time, but i 've never heard anyone manage this here. Maybe in USA they do, but here they just have a sales department and somewhere else they have a storage house from which they send the stuff. Those that answer phones or emails, usually can't tell heads or tails, they only look at models names and push paperwork.


Yeah. So true. But patience to ask them or calling for days might work.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Make it a habit to save OC Profiles on on the BIOS


Amen


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. So true. But patience to ask them or calling for days might work.


This might work with small shops, but small shops here have the worst prices (like a lot worse). For CPU and motherboards i shop from 2 e-shops, one is quite big, but both have poor contact support. One has like a 55 year old lady which is the only one that answers the phones and she never answers to emails within 24h. Her techical knowledge is zero. Literally, you must hold her hand and the only thing she understands is "order number ID" and "model ID". She also has no direct access to the storage facility. The other one has a rather elderly man answering the phone, but they never have much at stock. Since they are near the border, they just order the stuff from Germany when you order from them. Germany is the center hub for many brands in Europe and being big market, has better prices. So he 'd have to ask the german guy to read the CPU for me...I don't think it's gonna happen. Sometimes i also buy from Amazon, which i haven't really tried their support, but somehow i doubt they 're gonna bother with that... No Newegg or Microcenter here...

Probably small shop that has some own stock can do that, but it's tough to find good price there. Here the price for 8320 ranges from 136 to 214 euros (i am not kidding). It's the usual small neighbourhood shop, that counts on the fact that somehow you want to physically look at it and you 're bored to wait for internet order, so they think "i ll charge you 70 euros more so that you can have it in your hand immediately". Yeah, right... I am not bothering. I shop from these 2 shops for years and at least i know that they honour RMAs without much trouble.


----------



## MTup

Has New Egg ever had this celebratory sale before?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Has New Egg ever had this celebratory sale before?


HaHaHa, I don't get it. They claim victory over patent troll "scammers." What to do then? Celebrate with a "sales scam," you know, unless they really drop something good, which will sell out in an instant, I bet. How are they going to know what one thing everybody wants thus being able to compete with something like a Mass Drop .com?

Anyways, the prices wont lie. See you guys there if not here. My fingers are crossed, again whatever that means.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys can someone help me out here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club/8030#post_24221207


----------



## mus1mus

Y U SO Silent peeps?


----------



## tbone8ty

my 1432pgy FX-8370 aint no lovin after 4.9ghz


----------



## mus1mus

Bios Screens. Did you pump it with Voltage?


----------



## mus1mus

Sooooo,

I got my 2400 Trident. But I can't boot to the BIOS with a high FSB while staying at default timings. Weird! My Crucial can do it just fine.

Guess I'll stick with 228/2400/2700 if I can stabilize the CPU-NB.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sooooo,
> 
> I got my 2400 Trident. But I can't boot to the BIOS with a high FSB while staying at default timings. Weird! My Crucial can do it just fine.
> 
> Guess I'll stick with 228/2400/2700 if I can stabilize the CPU-NB.


which trident kit did you get.. exactly (timings)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.

Here are the first two i've done so far

Cooler Master Nepton 240m

Fractal Design Kelvin T12

Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> which trident kit did you get.. exactly (timings)


Trident X 2400 10-12-12-31.

My runs are limited as it's late night. Will go back at it tomorrow. Might as well make a review on it. Or do a comparison with the Ballistix.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


Where you gonna get all the AIO's? And, do you plan on doing Swiftech H220X and Corsair H100i?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


Pretty nice Sarge!

That Fractal looks like a solid competitor. That Rad is performing quite well being Copper based.

Looks alphacoolish to me in fact. Any hints about that? A 240 should really be a banger!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


I'd like to see you do the h80i and the h100i next as a comparison . I know the h80i would compare well with the Fractal Design Kelvin T12.

P.s. Good reviews as well!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I'd like to see you do the h80i and the h100i next as a comparison . I know the h80i would compare well with the Fractal Design Kelvin T12.


Is it Copper? If it's Al, I have my doubts.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Trident X 2400 10-12-12-31.
> 
> My runs are limited as it's late night. Will go back at it tomorrow. Might as well make a review on it. Or do a comparison with the Ballistix.


For kingston beast 2133mhz at 10-12-12-31 i need to bump dram voltage to 1.75v to boot system.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


Very nicely done. I enjoyed them especially because they were done on AMD cooling. Very informative and right to the point.


----------



## tbone8ty

Peeps with crosshair v formula mobo....do you guys use the extra 4 pin cpu connector?


----------



## Johan45

I always plug it in. Whether it's necessary at 5.0 or less I don't know but I do know these things can pull a lot of power. My Sabo worked well over 5.0 and it doesn't have the extra plug.


----------



## SavageBrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


I have the Fractal Kelvin S36 hook up to my 8370,,, and the radiators are made by alphacool and they are copper..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


Nice reviews Sarge









I used the CM nepton 240m in my nephews build and to be honest i didn't like the mounting hardware at all. I tried to mount the cooler on the CPU but i had great difficulty holding the cooler on to the CPU because of its very very stiff tubing, i tried to tighten the hold down screws but they could not hold the cooler on its place so during the process the cooler came off the CPU and the threads were completely stripped so i hadn't have another chance mounting it again. I told my nephew to return the unit and get something else like the Corsair H80i and he is happy ever since.

I have a little recommendation on your review tho, i see you only put the Ghz you applied to the CPU but i think its also important how much voltage it took to get you there since you know, voltage is the heat creator and chips can vary wildly on how much voltage they need a an specific overclock.

Also i see that you use max temps instead of delta temps which i think its better to use delta temps because people don't know how high your ambient is and so its difficult to understand how well the cooler performs.

Its just a friendly thought not mean to bash your review at all, great job on that!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> which trident kit did you get.. exactly (timings)
> 
> 
> 
> Trident X 2400 10-12-12-31.
> 
> My runs are limited as it's late night. Will go back at it tomorrow. Might as well make a review on it. Or do a comparison with the Ballistix.
Click to expand...

Ill like to see that then ill look at my 2666 and see how we compare.. since you have the crosshair and I the saber kitty they should be similar.. well for the most part, what do you have your cpu/nb at and other dram settings?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> which trident kit did you get.. exactly (timings)
> 
> 
> 
> Trident X 2400 10-12-12-31.
> 
> My runs are limited as it's late night. Will go back at it tomorrow. Might as well make a review on it. Or do a comparison with the Ballistix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill like to see that then ill look at my 2666 and see how we compare.. since you have the crosshair and I the saber kitty they should be similar.. well for the most part, what do you have your cpu/nb at and other dram settings?
Click to expand...

Are those single or double sided sticks ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> which trident kit did you get.. exactly (timings)
> 
> 
> 
> Trident X 2400 10-12-12-31.
> 
> My runs are limited as it's late night. Will go back at it tomorrow. Might as well make a review on it. Or do a comparison with the Ballistix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill like to see that then ill look at my 2666 and see how we compare.. since you have the crosshair and I the saber kitty they should be similar.. well for the most part, what do you have your cpu/nb at and other dram settings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those single or double sided sticks ?
Click to expand...

Ill have to check when I am at home, however they are 2x 4GB sticks....


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed


Not bad Matt, not bad.
Things I noticed were:

I do not know what the price is, even if you reviewed it as AUSsie dollars, I do not know.
Under the FD Kelvin T12 review, you typed "EAst" expandability.
Your photo setup would very much benefit with backlighting umbrellas and focus the shots using six section method, three sight sections dividing across half the viewfinder, three sections dividing the other half. [-|-|-]
Edit- maybe imagine dividing your viewfinder into nine sections of focus, it keeps the subject from being washed out center.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

SO, off topic....

Got an email from the wife saying my son's computer "smells like it's burning"

It's a an unlocked propus running at 3.8GH on 1.575v volts, on standard 120 AIO, and it never breaks 54C load....

I am assuming the burning is the motherboard, which is a cheap piece of junk with no VRM cooling......

Any ideas on what would be a better AM3+ MICRO ATX board replacement?

There just isn't a lot of options, and from my understanding, they don't offer VRM heatsinks....

It definitely does have to be an mATX....

Thanks!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> SO, off topic....
> 
> Got an email from the wife saying my son's computer "smells like it's burning"
> 
> It's a an unlocked propus running at 3.8GH on 1.575v volts, on standard 120 AIO, and it never breaks 54C load....
> 
> I am assuming the burning is the motherboard, which is a cheap piece of junk with no VRM cooling......
> 
> Any ideas on what would be a better AM3+ MICRO ATX board replacement?
> 
> There just isn't a lot of options, and from my understanding, they don't offer VRM heatsinks....
> 
> It definitely does have to be an mATX....
> 
> Thanks!


Try Gigabytes GA-78LMT-USB3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128565

http://www.overclock.net/t/1418383/fx-6300-ga-78lmt-usb3-rev-5-0-overclocking-so-far/0_20

Quite good if you fan cool the VRMs etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill like to see that then ill look at my 2666 and see how we compare.. since you have the crosshair and I the saber kitty they should be similar.. well for the most part, what do you have your cpu/nb at and other dram settings?


It's on the kitty.








tried it at 2700 CPU NB. 228 FSB.
Subtimings still on auto.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are those single or double sided sticks ?


I'll check too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you gonna get all the AIO's? And, do you plan on doing Swiftech H220X and Corsair H100i?
Click to expand...

I'll do as many reviews as I can with them and i too am curious about the H-220X
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice Sarge!
> 
> That Fractal looks like a solid competitor. That Rad is performing quite well being Copper based.
> 
> Looks alphacoolish to me in fact. Any hints about that? A 240 should really be a banger!
Click to expand...

Thanks Mus,

Yeah, The rads and pump are made by Alphacool for the Kelvin series








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see you do the h80i and the h100i next as a comparison . I know the h80i would compare well with the Fractal Design Kelvin T12.
> 
> P.s. Good reviews as well!
Click to expand...

Thanks Mike,

I'll add them onto the list (hopefully i can get them)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicely done. I enjoyed them especially because they were done on AMD cooling. Very informative and right to the point.
Click to expand...

Thanks zila,
Yeah i want to keep them all on AMD hardware because i see so little testing done with them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Fractal Kelvin S36 hook up to my 8370,,, and the radiators are made by alphacool and they are copper..
Click to expand...

I've used the S36 on a friends build before, nice AIO's but a little pricy imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice reviews Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the CM nepton 240m in my nephews build and to be honest i didn't like the mounting hardware at all. I tried to mount the cooler on the CPU but i had great difficulty holding the cooler on to the CPU because of its very very stiff tubing, i tried to tighten the hold down screws but they could not hold the cooler on its place so during the process the cooler came off the CPU and the threads were completely stripped so i hadn't have another chance mounting it again. I told my nephew to return the unit and get something else like the Corsair H80i and he is happy ever since.
> 
> I have a little recommendation on your review tho, i see you only put the Ghz you applied to the CPU but i think its also important how much voltage it took to get you there since you know, voltage is the heat creator and chips can vary wildly on how much voltage they need a an specific overclock.
> 
> Also i see that you use max temps instead of delta temps which i think its better to use delta temps because people don't know how high your ambient is and so its difficult to understand how well the cooler performs.
> 
> Its just a friendly thought not mean to bash your review at all, great job on that!
Click to expand...

Thanks Hur,

Yep, Voltage will be added to all reviews from now on and i did list my ambient temp on there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I've started writing some reviews and I'd like your input on them, One thing i noticed is that there are very very few reviews out there for coolers that use an AMD chip so all of mine will be done on my 8350.
> 
> Here are the first two i've done so far
> 
> Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> 
> Fractal Design Kelvin T12
> 
> Seeing as everyone here uses these chips everyday I'd just like to hear your thoughts on them, and before someone asks the reason i didn't do 5.0 is simply because the coolers cannot handle it at the voltage required for my 8350 to be stable at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad Matt, not bad.
> Things I noticed were:
> 
> I do not know what the price is, even if you reviewed it as AUSsie dollars, I do not know.
> Under the FD Kelvin T12 review, you typed "EAst" expandability.
> Your photo setup would very much benefit with backlighting umbrellas and focus the shots using six section method, three sight sections dividing across half the viewfinder, three sections dividing the other half. [-|-|-]
> Edit- maybe imagine dividing your viewfinder into nine sections of focus, it keeps the subject from being washed out center.
Click to expand...

When im talking about price its in USD but i never list a number because price fluctuate so much, for example I've seen the Nepton go for anywhere between $90 to $140 and thats a big swing.

Lighting could do with some work i agree and depending on popularity i might get some better lighting going









Thanks for the feedback guys, really helps with this


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> Peeps with crosshair v formula mobo....do you guys use the extra 4 pin cpu connector?


I too use it!
Seems foolish not to as it is right there.

As Johan45 mentioned these chips can get mighty heavy on the gas once you open them up a bit.
Heck mine stock is 219.8 W TDP with C&Q enabled lol.

Just for kicks I saved a snip from a recent search into updating my PSU. Take a look at the "Overclocked CPU Wattage" estimate


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll do as many reviews as I can with them and i too am curious about the H-220X
> Thanks Mus,
> 
> Yeah, The rads and pump are made by Alphacool for the Kelvin series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike,
> 
> I'll add them onto the list (hopefully i can get them)
> Thanks zila,
> Yeah i want to keep them all on AMD hardware because i see so little testing done with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used the S36 on a friends build before, nice AIO's but a little pricy imo.
> Thanks Hur,
> 
> Yep, Voltage will be added to all reviews from now on and i did list my ambient temp on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When im talking about price its in USD but i never list a number because price fluctuate so much, for example I've seen the Nepton go for anywhere between $90 to $140 and thats a big swing.
> 
> Lighting could do with some work i agree and depending on popularity i might get some better lighting going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys, really helps with this






Super man









Yeah i see that you provided you ambient... must have read over it









Really looking forward to your next review man, i like your detailed pictures and the time you spend on these thing, keep up the good work


----------



## Kalistoval

Got me a new set of 16Gb 2400 MHz Corsair Vengance pro Mus, The last set had a bad stick I tested they with HCI Memtest up to 130% using all my ram while having my cpu at stock and my cpu/nb at 2400 at 1.20v and ht at 2400.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Got me a new set of 16Gb 2400 MHz Corsair Vengance pro Mus, The last set had a bad stick I tested they with HCI Memtest up to 130% using all my ram while having my cpu at stock and my cpu/nb at 2400 at 1.20v and ht at 2400.


Nice.










Lesson: Disable APM when Benching.









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5525347/fs/5525396/fs/5525475

Still not up to this Physics though








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5187541


----------



## KyadCK

Ok, I got the thing. Anyone want to step up to the plate? Not OCing them until we get some good control, but I'll play in FS-Extreme.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I got the thing. Anyone want to step up to the plate? Not OCing them until we get some good control, but I'll play in FS-Extreme.


Wow!

There are some posts on the owner's club about OC'ing them. But I'm pretty sure you are already up to that.









Ultra

Crappy scores. I might pull it out from the CHVFZ for fun.









Edit: Posted the wrong Extreme run. I didn't actually run it on FX. My Bad


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I got the thing. Anyone want to step up to the plate? Not OCing them until we get some good control, but I'll play in FS-Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> There are some posts on the owner's club about OC'ing them. But I'm pretty sure you are already up to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Crappy scores. I might pull it out from the CHVFZ for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Posted the wrong Extreme run. I didn't actually run it on FX. My Bad
Click to expand...

Pssssst, that's Ultra, not Extreme. I'm going to get rekt though since I'm burning at full stock everything and you brought a 980ti to the plate.









Also I think the XFire profile is jacked, this scaling is not right knowing how XDMA cards have done;
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5526171/fs/5407859

Thats some nasty scaling right there, only 74% on an extremely well known/used test. At 4k level things, driver overhead should be less of a problem. Get on it AMD.

Care to step down to 1440 (Extreme)?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I got the thing. Anyone want to step up to the plate? Not OCing them until we get some good control, but I'll play in FS-Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> There are some posts on the owner's club about OC'ing them. But I'm pretty sure you are already up to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Crappy scores. I might pull it out from the CHVFZ for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Posted the wrong Extreme run. I didn't actually run it on FX. My Bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssssst, that's Ultra, not Extreme. I'm going to get rekt though since I'm burning at full stock everything and you brought a 980ti to the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the XFire profile is jacked, this scaling is not right knowing how XDMA cards have done;
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5526171/fs/5407859
> 
> Thats some nasty scaling right there, only 74% on an extremely well known/used test. At 4k level things, driver overhead should be less of a problem. Get on it AMD.
> 
> Care to step down to 1440 (Extreme)?
Click to expand...









That's all I have at the moment.








The other Extreme run was on a 5930K. But I will switch it tomorrow for the lovin'









On Scaling, are we (AMD PCIe2.0) or can we be limited by the interface? Graphics scores taking a slight hit on 990FX vs X99 from what I can see on single card.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I got the thing. Anyone want to step up to the plate? Not OCing them until we get some good control, but I'll play in FS-Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> There are some posts on the owner's club about OC'ing them. But I'm pretty sure you are already up to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Crappy scores. I might pull it out from the CHVFZ for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Posted the wrong Extreme run. I didn't actually run it on FX. My Bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssssst, that's Ultra, not Extreme. I'm going to get rekt though since I'm burning at full stock everything and you brought a 980ti to the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the XFire profile is jacked, this scaling is not right knowing how XDMA cards have done;
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5526171/fs/5407859
> 
> Thats some nasty scaling right there, only 74% on an extremely well known/used test. At 4k level things, driver overhead should be less of a problem. Get on it AMD.
> 
> Care to step down to 1440 (Extreme)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Extreme run was on a 5930K. But I will switch it tomorrow for the lovin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Scaling, are we (AMD PCIe2.0) or can we be limited by the interface? Graphics scores taking a slight hit on 990FX vs X99 from what I can see on single card.
Click to expand...

That's just better single thread and thus less driver overhead. PCI-e limits are only really for XDMA, and it shouldn't be anywhere near where I'm at.

Heres for when you switch it in; http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526493/fs/5526254

Look how much better that scaling is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I got the thing. Anyone want to step up to the plate? Not OCing them until we get some good control, but I'll play in FS-Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> There are some posts on the owner's club about OC'ing them. But I'm pretty sure you are already up to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Crappy scores. I might pull it out from the CHVFZ for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Posted the wrong Extreme run. I didn't actually run it on FX. My Bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssssst, that's Ultra, not Extreme. I'm going to get rekt though since I'm burning at full stock everything and you brought a 980ti to the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the XFire profile is jacked, this scaling is not right knowing how XDMA cards have done;
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5526171/fs/5407859
> 
> Thats some nasty scaling right there, only 74% on an extremely well known/used test. At 4k level things, driver overhead should be less of a problem. Get on it AMD.
> 
> Care to step down to 1440 (Extreme)?
Click to expand...

Just for comparison's sake - nice looking cards Kyadck

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5407859/fs/4020816


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ok, I got the thing. Anyone want to step up to the plate? Not OCing them until we get some good control, but I'll play in FS-Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> There are some posts on the owner's club about OC'ing them. But I'm pretty sure you are already up to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra
> 
> Crappy scores. I might pull it out from the CHVFZ for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Posted the wrong Extreme run. I didn't actually run it on FX. My Bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssssst, that's Ultra, not Extreme. I'm going to get rekt though since I'm burning at full stock everything and you brought a 980ti to the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the XFire profile is jacked, this scaling is not right knowing how XDMA cards have done;
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5526171/fs/5407859
> 
> Thats some nasty scaling right there, only 74% on an extremely well known/used test. At 4k level things, driver overhead should be less of a problem. Get on it AMD.
> 
> Care to step down to 1440 (Extreme)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for comparison's sake - nice looking cards Kyadck
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5407859/fs/4020816
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Extreme run was on a 5930K. But I will switch it tomorrow for the lovin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Scaling, are we (AMD PCIe2.0) or can we be limited by the interface? Graphics scores taking a slight hit on 990FX vs X99 from what I can see on single card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just better single thread and thus less driver overhead. PCI-e limits are only really for XDMA, and it shouldn't be anywhere near where I'm at.
> 
> Heres for when you switch it in;
> 
> Look how much better that scaling is.
Click to expand...

WOW! Will try it tomorrow K. I'm excited to know your results on the X.
I'm into the Fury when they hit my local soil. So gotta spend less for the coming days.








Hopefully, OC'ing on them will already have massive support.

I'm enjoying the 290 on cold ambient at the moment.








http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5526430/fs/5407859/fs/4020816/fs/5526756


----------



## mus1mus

@Sgt Bilko

The kit was actually Overclockable. But in our case, we are really limited going past 2666. Testing 2500 10-12-12-32-CR2

@F3ERS 2 ASH3S
Where are you on your kit?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> The kit was actually Overclockable. But in our case, we are really limited going past 2666. Testing 2500 10-12-12-32-CR2
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> Where are you on your kit?


Good to know, for what i do these are speedy enough for me but glad you are getting something extra out of them


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> The kit was actually Overclockable. But in our case, we are really limited going past 2666. Testing 2500 10-12-12-32-CR2
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> Where are you on your kit?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, for what i do these are speedy enough for me but glad you are getting something extra out of them
Click to expand...

I'm just practically shooting numbers for my benching profile. lol

2666 CR2 hits into a Windows corruption using 250 FSB. Might try lower.

But here's where it's at. Notice something funky on the numbers?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> The kit was actually Overclockable. But in our case, we are really limited going past 2666. Testing 2500 10-12-12-32-CR2
> 
> @F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> Where are you on your kit?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, for what i do these are speedy enough for me but glad you are getting something extra out of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just practically shooting numbers for my benching profile. lol
> 
> 2666 CR2 hits into a Windows corruption using 250 FSB. Might try lower.
> 
> But here's where it's at. Notice something funky on the numbers?
Click to expand...

apart from the CPU voltage nothing really stands out that much to me


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> apart from the CPU voltage nothing really stands out that much to me


That voltage was for the 5.3 profile.

I have it that high to lessen the chance of the CPU instability induced to the RAM.

The CPU might do 2800+ CPU-NB!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> apart from the CPU voltage nothing really stands out that much to me
> 
> 
> 
> That voltage was for the 5.3 profile.
> 
> I have it that high to lessen the chance of the CPU instability induced to the RAM.
> 
> The CPU might do 2800+ CPU-NB!
Click to expand...

True true, Mine will do 2600 CPU-NB and 2900 HT fairly easy, haven't tried for stable after that though









My voltage for 5.3 is pretty much the same actually


----------



## Alastair

Hey sarge. I read your reviews. And I thought they were very good.

I just thought I might put in a few suggestions?
Maybe add a brief explanation to the readers why you chose to use FX8350as the processor of choice for cooling reviews. It is easy for us to know why but maybe less experienced or Intel readers might not know why.

2. Maybe include what voltages are being used for various OC's.

3. Maybe also add room ambient temps? And then calculate the delta. Then you can reduce the effects varying room temps might have on various reviews.

But otherwise well done. I enjoyed reading them.

PS. This looks like a new site. You guys hiring?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey sarge. I read your reviews. And I thought they were very good.
> 
> I just thought I might put in a few suggestions?
> Maybe add a brief explanation to the readers why you chose to use FX8350as the processor of choice for cooling reviews. It is easy for us to know why but maybe less experienced or Intel readers might not know why.
> 
> 2. Maybe include what voltages are being used for various OC's.
> 
> 3. Maybe also add room ambient temps? And then calculate the delta. Then you can reduce the effects varying room temps might have on various reviews.
> 
> But otherwise well done. I enjoyed reading them.
> 
> PS. This looks like a new site. You guys hiring?


Voltages will be added into any new reviews i do (CPU-Z screencap of each clock), Ambient temps are listed but maybe not obvious enough and as for the site, I'm just a contributor to it but you can go here (Link) to send a message off









as for the explanation about why i'm using an FX chip well it's simple, No-on else does......people buy these CPU's all the time and there are next to no cooler reviews out there that use AMD as a platform and if i had an Intel chip then i'd test both side by side


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Voltages will be added into any new reviews i do (CPU-Z screencap of each clock), Ambient temps are listed but maybe not obvious enough and as for the site, I'm just a contributor to it but you can go here (Link) to send a message off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the explanation about why i'm using an FX chip well it's simple, No-on else does......people buy these CPU's all the time and there are next to no cooler reviews out there that use AMD as a platform and if i had an Intel chip then i'd test both side by side


Hooray!!!!

Anything AMD FX is already just ignored.


----------



## Alastair

Yeah. I know how why you using an FX. we all have one. I'm just saying for those people who don't use FX And the likes.

. And running IBT at full tilt on my 8370 @ 5GHz I pull 550w from the wall. That's with all my fans at 100%. If I idle but with my fans at 100% I idle at 210w from the wall. Once 92% efficiency has been taken into account with IBT I am consuming in the 320w range.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey sarge. I read your reviews. And I thought they were very good.
> 
> I just thought I might put in a few suggestions?
> Maybe add a brief explanation to the readers why you chose to use FX8350as the processor of choice for cooling reviews. It is easy for us to know why but maybe less experienced or Intel readers might not know why.
> 
> 2. Maybe include what voltages are being used for various OC's.
> 
> 3. Maybe also add room ambient temps? And then calculate the delta. Then you can reduce the effects varying room temps might have on various reviews.
> 
> But otherwise well done. I enjoyed reading them.
> 
> PS. This looks like a new site. You guys hiring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages will be added into any new reviews i do (CPU-Z screencap of each clock), Ambient temps are listed but maybe not obvious enough and as for the site, I'm just a contributor to it but you can go here (Link) to send a message off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the explanation about *why i'm using an FX chip well it's simple, No-on else does......people buy these CPU's all the time and there are next to no cooler reviews out there that use AMD* as a platform and if i had an Intel chip then i'd test both side by side
Click to expand...

Truer words were never spoken....lol

Good job with the reviews


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey sarge. I read your reviews. And I thought they were very good.
> 
> I just thought I might put in a few suggestions?
> Maybe add a brief explanation to the readers why you chose to use FX8350as the processor of choice for cooling reviews. It is easy for us to know why but maybe less experienced or Intel readers might not know why.
> 
> 2. Maybe include what voltages are being used for various OC's.
> 
> 3. Maybe also add room ambient temps? And then calculate the delta. Then you can reduce the effects varying room temps might have on various reviews.
> 
> But otherwise well done. I enjoyed reading them.
> 
> PS. This looks like a new site. You guys hiring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages will be added into any new reviews i do (CPU-Z screencap of each clock), Ambient temps are listed but maybe not obvious enough and as for the site, I'm just a contributor to it but you can go here (Link) to send a message off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the explanation about *why i'm using an FX chip well it's simple, No-one else does......people buy these CPU's all the time and there are next to no cooler reviews out there that use AMD* as a platform and if i had an Intel chip then i'd test both side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truer words were never spoken....lol
> 
> Good job with the reviews
Click to expand...

Hehe, thanks mate.

I haven't got any more products as yet but if/when i do i'll post them here if thats ok with everyone?


----------



## mus1mus

Other kits are always welcome for reviews mate. Some people here might already be aware but for the purpose of everyone, I would highly recommend them.

Anybody here tried Gskill low voltage RAM? 1600 C10 @ 1.25V?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Voltages will be added into any new reviews i do (CPU-Z screencap of each clock), Ambient temps are listed but maybe not obvious enough and as for the site, I'm just a contributor to it but you can go here (Link) to send a message off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *as for the explanation about why i'm using an FX chip well it's simple, No-on else does......*people buy these CPU's all the time and there are next to no cooler reviews out there that use AMD as a platform and if i had an Intel chip then i'd test both side by side


Quoted for truth but that is for a reason i read somewhere.

AMD chips don't have an temp sensor so the temps are mostly not very accurate. Intel chips do have this sensor so that's mostly why they use Intel chips instead of AMD chips.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quoted for truth but that is for a reason i read somewhere.
> 
> AMD chips don't have an temp sensor so the temps are mostly not very accurate. Intel chips do have this sensor so that's mostly why they use Intel chips instead of AMD chips.


What do you find interesting? Heat that FX chips produce against Intels'?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Other kits are always welcome for reviews mate. Some people here might already be aware but for the purpose of everyone, I would highly recommend them.
> 
> Anybody here tried Gskill low voltage RAM? 1600 C10 @ 1.25V?


Is that something new ? I have a4x2Gb set of G.Skill ECO 1600 7-8-7 @ 1.35v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that something new ? I have a4x2Gb set of G.Skill ECO 1600 7-8-7 @ 1.35v


http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820231461

Something like this^

How does yours OC?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is that something new ? I have a4x2Gb set of G.Skill ECO 1600 7-8-7 @ 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820231461
> 
> Something like this^
> 
> How does yours OC?
Click to expand...

Mine won't even be remotely the same as that. The kit I have is split 2x elpida and 2x psc . The characteristics are so different from new stuff it won't compare.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Mine won't even be remotely the same as that. The kit I have is split 2x elpida and 2x psc . The characteristics are so different from new stuff it won't compare.


Seeing your timings, indeed they can no longer be found today. Just wondering if these new kits scale well with voltage.







Had a double take seeing that kit when I bought the Trident.

Speaking of which, hmmm. I still can't figure out why it hates high FSB! Profile 2 or 1 (since the first is 0) automatically adjusts the FSB to 228 when selected. Same timings but on CR1. Weird scheme.


----------



## Johan45

It ccould just be the ram multiplier it doesn't like. Not sure
That other kit is most likely Hynix, just at a gues and would likely OC about the same as their other kits. They just binned it out for low voltage loose timings.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It ccould just be the ram multiplier it doesn't like. Not sure
> That other kit is most likely Hynix, just at a gues and would likely OC about the same as their other kits. They just binned it out for low voltage loose timings.


It just won't do 2400 past 250. 256 IIRC. Or 300. Lost at it. It also hates adjust one timing off no matter the voltages.

Guess good things don't come easy..


----------



## Johan45

Nope I'm sure you'll have to work at it to get where you want to be. I found my Trident 2400 CL-10 worked the best around 2366 9-11-11. But all systems are different.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nope I'm sure you'll have to work at it to get where you want to be. I found my Trident 2400 CL-10 worked the best around 2366 9-11-11. But all systems are different.


2333 9-11-11 works for me too.


----------



## Johan45

Good glad it worked for ya. Did you test with Aida64 or anything to see the gains??


----------



## mus1mus

I will today.

I don't expect some huge gains to be honest. Just a tad more bandwidth will do as I'm limited by the Crucial's throughput previously.


----------



## Johan45

You might be surprised.


----------



## mus1mus

We'll see.









Came out Error-Free on Memtest. Good start.


I Believe you. @Johan45


----------



## diggiddi

Guys those of you rockin the 9590/9370 especially the 1429 and later chips is the memory controller better than the 83XX/e ? I know its stock rated for 2133 vs 1866


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys those of you rockin the 9590/9370 especially the 1429 and later chips is the memory controller better than the 83XX/e ? I know its stock rated for 2133 vs 1866


My batch 1312 - 8350 is the best memory clocking Vishera I have.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My batch 1312 - 8350 is the best memory clocking Vishera I have.


How high and how many modules, is you ram manuf. approved ? Also what capacity 8 or 16gb or more?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My batch 1312 - 8350 is the best memory clocking Vishera I have.
> 
> 
> 
> How high and how many modules, is you ram manuf. approved ? Also what capacity 8 or 16gb or more?
Click to expand...

I believe I had my 4x4 set of Beasts up to 2486 mhz at cl 11 cr 1.

It would be stable with auto settings at 2400mhz where my other chips seem to take more finesse.


----------



## mus1mus

@KyadCK

I have the TI now.
Still downloading the latest driver for Valid Scores.

Teaser:EXTREME


----------



## mirzet1976

I like this physics score over 10k with vishera, but cpu must be over 5.2ghz to get 10k.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I like this physics score over 10k with vishera, but cpu must be over 5.2ghz to get 10k.


No it doesn't?

I've hit 10k with 5.1Ghz before


----------



## mus1mus

Somewhere north of 5.0GHz with a High Speed low latency RAM.

I will check next day what's the lowest core frequency I can dial to hit 10K Physics. I believe you have to be very stable to hit it at 5.0GHz. As variation alone can give or take you 300 points.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Somewhere north of 5.0GHz with a High Speed low latency RAM.
> 
> I will check next day what's the lowest core frequency I can dial to hit 10K Physics. I believe you have to be very stable to hit it at 5.0GHz. As variation alone can give or take you 300 points.


5.12Ghz with 2400Mhz 10-12-11-31 1T Ram, also had like a 2700Mhz CPU-NB and 3000Mhz HT iirc


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I like this physics score over 10k with vishera, but cpu must be over 5.2ghz to get 10k.


I hit 10k with 4.95. Physx isn't just CPU dependant. It appears to get gains from better NB and RAM speeds as well. Just from what I have witnessed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I hit 10k with 4.95. Physx isn't just CPU dependant. It appears to get gains from better NB and RAM speeds as well. Just from what I have witnessed.


But you are on XFire. Big difference. Single cards need moar than 5.0 I believe.

2400 10-12-12-30 with 2700 CPU-NB can't. At least on my testing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I hit 10k with 4.95. Physx isn't just CPU dependant. It appears to get gains from better NB and RAM speeds as well. Just from what I have witnessed.
> 
> 
> 
> But you are on XFire. Big difference. Single cards need moar than 5.0 I believe.
> 
> 2400 10-12-12-30 with 2700 CPU-NB can't. At least on my testing.
Click to expand...

Mus, does your Saberkitty do the weird thing with the Physics score if you have 2 x PCIe slots populated?

I mean like the CVF and CVF-Z has that problem, I know Fears has come across it before with his rig


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I notice that the physics score randomly DROPS when using crossfire.... anyone else seen that?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys those of you rockin the 9590/9370 especially the 1429 and later chips is the memory controller better than the 83XX/e ? I know its stock rated for 2133 vs 1866
> 
> 
> 
> My batch 1312 - 8350 is the best memory clocking Vishera I have.
Click to expand...

Same here I don't know the batch date but it was one of the early 9370 and compared to the 1429 the NB was great on that one. Would run at 3100 with just over 1.3v but on the flip side the 1429 clocks higher under extremes.


----------



## mus1mus

What kind of phenomena are we looking at? Imma try SLI tomorrow.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What kind of phenomena are we looking at? Imma try SLI tomorrow.


Well when you are running Single GPU in a CVF or CVF-Z your Physics score is lower compared to having the second x16 slot populated (by anything really, even an unpowered GPU).

But i did notice that with my 295x2 it didn't matter if i had anything in the second x16 slot or not......it's weird for sure


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well when you are running Single GPU in a CVF or CVF-Z your Physics score is lower compared to having the second x16 slot populated (by anything really, even an unpowered GPU).
> 
> But i did notice that with my 295x2 it didn't matter if i had anything in the second x16 slot or not......it's weird for sure


Will have to check then.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What kind of phenomena are we looking at? Imma try SLI tomorrow.


Curious to see if you get around 200-300 points lower physics score when overclocking the GPU's in crossfire.... this happened consistently with my crossfire tests...

Take a look at this....

2) Tri-X 290's at "stock" 1000/1300: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707330

2) Tri-X 290's at 1050/1400: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707443

That's kind of a big hit, no?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What kind of phenomena are we looking at? Imma try SLI tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see if you get around 200-300 points lower physics score when overclocking the GPU's in crossfire.... this happened consistently with my crossfire tests...
> 
> Take a look at this....
> 
> 2) Tri-X 290's at "stock" 1000/1300: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707330
> 
> 2) Tri-X 290's at 1050/1400: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707443
> 
> That's kind of a big hit, no?
Click to expand...

More than likely your GPU's are taking power away from the CPU causing it to power throttle i'd say.

It's a guess but that's what it looks like to me


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More than likely your GPU's are taking power away from the CPU causing it to power throttle i'd say.
> 
> It's a guess but that's what it looks like to me


I thought the same thing, but the clock speeds never fluctuate.... it's not to say though, that the voltage wasn't dropping the CPU out of the realm of stability though...

I have seen 5GHz never budge clock speeds, but throw back a score of 9,000, versus 9500 at 4.9.

It's definitely time for a new PSU, cause I'm adding a second 390 in a few weeks.


----------



## mus1mus

I did report some time that changing my PSU to a better unit increased my OC scores on my 290 at same clocks. Can't barely hit 9000 before. After I switched to a V1000, constant 9500s. Well that was before.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More than likely your GPU's are taking power away from the CPU causing it to power throttle i'd say.
> 
> It's a guess but that's what it looks like to me
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing, but the clock speeds never fluctuate.... it's not to say though, that the voltage wasn't dropping the CPU out of the realm of stability though...
> 
> I have seen 5GHz never budge clock speeds, but throw back a score of 9,000, versus 9500 at 4.9.
> 
> It's definitely time for a new PSU, cause I'm adding a second 390 in a few weeks.
Click to expand...

If you want to test it out then drop the CPU clock speed down to around 4.5-4.6Ghz and try it then.

should let you know if that's what's happening or not


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I did report some time that changing my PSU to a better unit increased my OC scores on my 290 at same clocks. Can't barely hit 9000 before. After I switched to a V1000, constant 9500s. Well that was before.


I can't really go higher than what i'm currently using haha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can't really go higher than what i'm currently using haha


PSU you mean?
1600 is it?









I originally bought 2 1250s for X99. I'm using the other one on the kitty while waiting for my X99 dream. lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can't really go higher than what i'm currently using haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU you mean?
> 1600 is it?
Click to expand...

Wattage wise i can go higher, quality i meant









I'm using an AX1200i in my main rig, testing rig has a Silverstone ST1200


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I am going to scoop up a nice 1000w unit. I'll honestly never be running more than two GPU's, so that should cover me.

Probably going with the EVGA G2. That seems to be the go-to PSU for the money these days. Not to mention, EVGA is the best company I have ever dealt with when it comes to warranty.

Wish those guys were building red cards....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I did report some time that changing my PSU to a better unit increased my OC scores on my 290 at same clocks. Can't barely hit 9000 before. After I switched to a V1000, constant 9500s. Well that was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really go higher than what i'm currently using haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PSU you mean?
> 1600 is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally bought 2 1250s for X99. I'm using the other one on the kitty while waiting for my X99 dream. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wattage wise i can go higher, quality i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an AX1200i in my main rig, testing rig has a Silverstone ST1200
Click to expand...

Ohh you Aussie!. Your prices there makes me sad and jealous. I was looking at the 1300G2 there. It's like 3/4 of what I paid for a single seasonic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I am going to scoop up a nice 1000w unit. I'll honestly never be running more than two GPU's, so that should cover me.
> 
> Probably going with the EVGA G2. That seems to be the go-to PSU for the money these days. Not to mention, EVGA is the best company I have ever dealt with when it comes to warranty.
> 
> Wish those guys were building red cards....


X1250s are priced like P1000 you know. And just a little behind on overall goodness too.

Missed the last part. 1300G2s are the greatest bang for you hard earned buck really.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I am going to scoop up a nice 1000w unit. I'll honestly never be running more than two GPU's, so that should cover me.
> 
> Probably going with the EVGA G2. That seems to be the go-to PSU for the money these days. Not to mention, EVGA is the best company I have ever dealt with when it comes to warranty.
> 
> Wish those guys were building red cards....


My wife is using the EVGA G2 1000w, the Red PCIe cables would look pretty nice with those MSI cards of yours









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I did report some time that changing my PSU to a better unit increased my OC scores on my 290 at same clocks. Can't barely hit 9000 before. After I switched to a V1000, constant 9500s. Well that was before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really go higher than what i'm currently using haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PSU you mean?
> 1600 is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally bought 2 1250s for X99. I'm using the other one on the kitty while waiting for my X99 dream. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wattage wise i can go higher, quality i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an AX1200i in my main rig, testing rig has a Silverstone ST1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh you Aussie!. Your prices there makes me sad and jealous. I was looking at the 1300G2 there. It's like 3/4 of what I paid for a single seasonic.
Click to expand...

Our prices just keep going up mate, sucky if i'm honest but in the case of the 1200i it was supplied for me to run Quadfire benches (don't hate me.....)


----------



## warpuck

I kinda expected it. I think the CPU is sharing memory buss time. Probably more with 285s than 290s with a bridge. Using a 9590 I can get 13000 with 285s in crossfire with a fresh install. Memory set to 2400 and HT to 2600. But when loaded with anti virus and other background software that are highly recommended to game with, it drops to around 10000. More when Winders decides to update. I am really surprised that Xfired 290s did not score higher than the 285s. Like 14000 ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I kinda expected it. I think the CPU is sharing memory buss time. Probably more with 285s than 290s with a bridge. Using a 9590 I can get 13000 with 285s in crossfire with a fresh install. Memory set to 2400 and HT to 2600. But when loaded with anti virus and other background software that are highly recommended to game with, it drops to around 10000. More when Winders decides to update. I am really surprised that Xfired 290s did not score higher than the 285s. Like 14000 ?


Would like to see the score links please....

Overall firestrike scores on AMD systems are gimped by their combined scores.

Crossfire blatantly improves Intel combined scores, while it does not add to the combined scores of AMD CPU systems _at all_.

Also, don't forget that my scores above are old, and not ran ont he 15.7 which gave everyone with a 290 a nice bump.

I am now running a single 390, and adding a second in a few week.

I can hit 14k graphics score on this single card.... it's the other scores that still put in the 10,000's overall score. Which is ridiculous....
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5292646


----------



## mus1mus

Pssst. Don't be mad. You are talking the right stuff. Dont talk about FS being blatantly biased to Intel.









In fact, I get the same Combined score on a 780 and the 980ti. How good was that?








look:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5176114/fs/5187541
3D Mark 11 can give you a better shot.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pssst. Don't be mad. You are talking the right stuff. Dont talk about FS being blatantly biased to Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I get the same Combined score on a 780 and the 980ti. How good was that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5176114/fs/5187541
> 3D Mark 11 can give you a better shot.


I know, I get so sick of looking at all combined scores on AMD rigs being between 3500 and 4000 with decent to high end cards. It's a joke...

I absolutely love 3dmark11. It keeps the field level in regards to combined scores, CPU scores, and combined scores on crossfire....

How they screwed FS up so badly is beyond me.

Example:

Them:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5370455

And me:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5292646

But wait, there's more.... YES, IT GETS WORSE

Here is crossfire:

Them:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4527200

And me:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707443


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pssst. Don't be mad. You are talking the right stuff. Dont talk about FS being blatantly biased to Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I get the same Combined score on a 780 and the 980ti. How good was that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5176114/fs/5187541
> 3D Mark 11 can give you a better shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I get so sick of looking at all combined scores on AMD rigs being between 3500 and 4000 with decent to high end cards. It's a joke...
> 
> I absolutely love 3dmark11. It keeps the field level in regards to combined scores, CPU scores, and combined scores on crossfire....
> 
> *How they screwed FS up so badly is beyond me.*
> 
> Example:
> 
> Them:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5370455
> 
> And me:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5292646
> 
> But wait, there's more.... YES, IT GETS WORSE
> 
> Here is crossfire:
> 
> Them:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4527200
> 
> And me:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707443
Click to expand...

And yet crossfired/sli systems with FX processors running at 1440P or higher sometimes get better FPS in gaming benches than the Intel's do.... things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> And yet crossfired/sli systems with FX processors running at 1440P or higher sometimes get better FPS in gaming benches than the Intel's do.... things that make you go hmmmm.


Yep, I've seen some very AMD-favorable graphs on some 4K multi GPU benchmarks....

I can honestly say, that my single 390 with a decent OC is absolutely trumping my expectations at 4096x2160 right now.

I am running Crysis 3 with very high textures, system spec set to high, no AA, and advanced settings all at high....

I average 58FPS, and never see below 38.

Can't wait to get the second one added


----------



## mfknjadagr8

i gotta be honest my 290s run better on downscaled 3100 res than they do at 1080.... im finally seeing 90s usage out of them when i up the res like that... but still 50s on the cpu when all 8 cores are loaded they are between 44 and 54 showing low 50s usage same as 1080p... gpu bound game witcher three is?

Unrelated note apparently while running with 15.7 and the latest patch on witcher 3 (1.07) I had gotten a blue screen which corrupted video driver so badly it wouldnt boot the login screen in windows... so i thought perhaps it was a fluke or voltage fluctuation w/e.. so this last time i watched the osd pretty heavily and noticed nothing that would indicate hardware issue.. good temps good voltages...good everything but still blue screened again... same thing.... so i need to try 15.6 again i guess..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/38820_30#post_24234404


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i gotta be honest my 290s run better on downscaled 3100 res than they do at 1080.... im finally seeing 90s usage out of them when i up the res like that... but still 50s on the cpu when all 8 cores are loaded they are between 44 and 54 showing low 50s usage same as 1080p... gpu bound game witcher three is?
> 
> Unrelated note apparently while running with 15.7 and the latest patch on witcher 3 (1.07) I had gotten a blue screen which corrupted video driver so badly it wouldnt boot the login screen in windows... so i thought perhaps it was a fluke or voltage fluctuation w/e.. so this last time i watched the osd pretty heavily and noticed nothing that would indicate hardware issue.. good temps good voltages...good everything but still blue screened again... same thing.... so i need to try 15.6 again i guess..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/38820_30#post_24234404


I think most people were rolling back to 1.06 patch. It broke the game for a lot of people, or at least game performance problems.

Another thing to keep in mind, is that if you are almost exclusively playing Wither 3 right now, it may be good to roll back the driver anyways.

15.7 brought a lot of good with it, but one noted issue, is that it has caused a 5-10% performance hit for some people.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I think most people were rolling back to 1.06 patch. It broke the game for a lot of people, or at least game performance problems.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, is that if you are almost exclusively playing Wither 3 right now, it may be good to roll back the driver anyways.
> 
> 15.7 brought a lot of good with it, but one noted issue, is that it has caused a 5-10% performance hit for some people.


I have been getting better performance than before but this is making me think if the improvements are worth installing drivers every couple of days...I mean the combat movement is way more responsive...and the inventory/stash options are stellar...frustrating how all of the sudden the game is causing driver to crash...


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I know, I get so sick of looking at all combined scores on AMD rigs being between 3500 and 4000 with decent to high end cards. It's a joke...
> 
> I absolutely love 3dmark11. It keeps the field level in regards to combined scores, CPU scores, and combined scores on crossfire....
> 
> How they screwed FS up so badly is beyond me.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Them:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5370455
> 
> And me:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5292646
> 
> But wait, there's more.... YES, IT GETS WORSE
> 
> Here is crossfire:
> 
> Them:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4527200
> 
> And me:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4707443


Looks like Intel gets Bonuspoints like Spongebob for his driving licence.

BTW i tighted the Timings of my Tridentx2400 even more. I realy dont know why the ram works now with this timings. First time it even wont boot with this timings butn ow its 2H Memtest stable...


----------



## Johan45

Maybe you were at 2400 before and now you're at 2250 ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe you were at 2400 before and now you're at 2250 ?


Agreed....

I was able to get CL9 on a 4x4 trident kit all the way up to 2300+..... somewhere around 2333 it needs CL10. Pretty damn impressive RAM either way.


----------



## Streetdragon

That could be..... but.. it works now^^ i wish i could test the new ram on 3DMark Physics test.. but on windows10 there are problems with the scanning tool of 3DMark. i dont get any results and i dont wanna spend 24Dollal to see them xD


----------



## Johan45

The most current version should work.


----------



## Streetdragon

Damn..... ok i spend a bit cash to try the new feature with the draw cells.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7970002?

and the a new run firestrike..
Dont know why but my ram is only shown at 667?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7970143?
(old http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7553515 )

CPU-Z and Aida64 Bench says
1123
3:14
9
11
11
30
41

hmm


----------



## godiegogo214

Ok so I'm back. I took everyone's advice bought a spot cool for the vrm and a fan for the bottom of socket and one for bottom of vrm the fan should be blowing down o. The vrm and down on the socket or down on vrm and away from bottom of socket? What's the best way to do this?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Damn..... ok i spend a bit cash to try the new feature with the draw cells.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7970002?
> 
> and the a new run firestrike..
> Dont know why but my ram is only shown at 667?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7970143?
> (old http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7553515 )
> 
> CPU-Z and Aida64 Bench says
> 1123
> 3:14
> 9
> 11
> 11
> 30
> 41
> 
> hmm


3DMark doesn't read RAM speeds correctly, that's why.

They also don't read GPU clock speeds right sometimes, Intel CPU Clockspeeds right.....if you are looking at random results it's all a guessing game


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Damn..... ok i spend a bit cash to try the new feature with the draw cells.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7970002?
> 
> and the a new run firestrike..
> Dont know why but my ram is only shown at 667?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7970143?
> (old http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7553515 )
> 
> CPU-Z and Aida64 Bench says
> 1123
> 3:14
> 9
> 11
> 11
> 30
> 41
> 
> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark doesn't read RAM speeds correctly, that's why.
> 
> They also don't read GPU clock speeds right sometimes, Intel CPU Clockspeeds right.....if you are looking at random results it's all a guessing game
Click to expand...

This^

3DMarks reads the SPD Speeds of the RAM.

*SPD is the speed the RAM defaults to when you boot on a CMOS clear for example.

3DMark also don't read the actual GPU Speeds. It is apparent with Nvidia cards that have different clock states, like Boost. Unless you fully disable boost, or modify your Bios to go on a fixed clock when a 3D app is detected, apps like GPU-z on the main page wont read them properly.


----------



## MTup

Now I have most of my parts for my water cooling on the advice from you guys here except I'm going to give the 2 bay res a shot. I got an adapter down to the G1/4 for the fill port and will run tubing out through a hole in the side of the bay to fill with. All this is to get my temps down to about 5-7 degrees lower so I can possibly get my 8350 to 5GHz stable. I also bought a tee and a ball valve for draining at the res as it will be my low point. I went ahead and got some EKWB Vardar F4 fans for the radiator controlled with my fan controller.

Now, this may sound like a stupid question but is it possible to fill my system up from the UT60 radiator on top? I will be using rigid tubing with bent 90's and not elbows as I feel that would be more of a restriction.


----------



## MTup

Oh, I've already made my tool less bender.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Now I have most of my parts for my water cooling on the advice from you guys here except I'm going to give the 2 bay res a shot. I got an adapter down to the G1/4 for the fill port and will run tubing out through a hole in the side of the bay to fill with. All this is to get my temps down to about 5-7 degrees lower so I can possibly get my 8350 to 5GHz stable. I also bought a tee and a ball valve for draining at the res as it will be my low point. I went ahead and got some EKWB Vardar F4 fans for the radiator controlled with my fan controller.
> 
> Now, this may sound like a stupid question but *is it possible to fill my system up from the UT60 radiator on top*? I will be using rigid tubing with bent 90's and not elbows as I feel that would be more of a restriction.


Yes. but make sure you use a long soft tubing when filling. It might back fire. Esp when you turn the pump ON.

Still would suggest doing it in the RES.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. but make sure you use a long soft tubing when filling. It might back fire. Esp when you turn the pump ON.
> 
> Still would suggest doing it in the RES.


I will have like a 4" tube protruding out from the res with a plug but thought about the rad and figured I'd see if you've ever done this. I wouldn't fill it in the rad with the pump on. Now you got me thinking about the time I took my radiator cap off my GTO once. I was quick back in the day.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I will have like a 4" tube protruding out from the res with a plug but thought about the rad and figured I'd see if you've ever done this. I wouldn't fill it in the rad with the pump on. Now you got me thinking about the time I took my radiator cap off my GTO once. I was quick back in the day.


With the engine ON? Well, we learn.









4" is not enough dude. I would always use longer tubes when filling.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With the engine ON? Well, we learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4" is not enough dude. I would always use longer tubes when filling.


Well, with the engine off it would have gotten hotter and yep we sure learn. I'm looking at 4" with an offset in the tubing to get it outside the bay side then using a funnel. Or maybe I can concoct an extension of some type to add to that only when filling. I'm trying to keep it neat as possible.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I was quick back in the day.


A ninja like your avatar


----------



## Vtach

Hello all. I have a quick question, I'm new to overclocking and I could use some sound advice. I have the fx 8320 in a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev4.0 mobo with a cm 212 Evo, at stock clocks I never go beyond 35 deg. I want to oc to 4.2ghz so I have the multiplier set to x21. My question is about voltage, when it's at stock my voltage is 1.42xx in bios, if I set it at 4.2ghz with amd od my voltage stays at 1.32 with a few jumps and dips. What do you suggest a good starting place is to set the manual voltage and since I'm under what auto/stock I'm actually better off even if I go up to ~1.37 right. Please don't judge if it's a stupid question. Again this is my first oc experience


----------



## MTup

Mus, you seem to be the memory myster so I have a question. I know you use Asus but my mb says I can run 2000(O.C.). Have you in all your travels on OCN heard of anyone with a giga board going over the 2000? I have 1866 now at 1720 because of FSB and it's tuned really well in IMO so I"ve left it there.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> A ninja like your avatar


I've never explained that to anyone. Someone sent me a bad Halloween email and I was swinging. You know, when a monster jumps from your screen. Missed the monitor though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Well, with the engine off it would have gotten hotter and yep we sure learn. I'm looking at 4" with an offset in the tubing to get it outside the bay side then using a funnel. Or maybe I can concoct an extension of some type to add to that only when filling. I'm trying to keep it neat as possible.


Well, the tube I am talking about is just for filling the res. You can take it off after you have full circulation and enough levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vtach*
> 
> Hello all. I have a quick question, I'm new to overclocking and I could use some sound advice. I have the fx 8320 in a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 rev4.0 mobo with a cm 212 Evo, at stock clocks I never go beyond 35 deg. I want to oc to 4.2ghz so I have the multiplier set to x21. My question is about voltage, when it's at stock my voltage is 1.42xx in bios, if I set it at 4.2ghz with amd od my voltage stays at 1.32 with a few jumps and dips. What do you suggest a good starting place is to set the manual voltage and since I'm under what auto/stock I'm actually better off even if I go up to ~1.37 right. Please don't judge if it's a stupid question. Again this is my first oc experience


Stock differs from an OC system. The Voltages you see on stock are (I'm guessing) AUTO. They seem high, but when you think of Turbo requirement, it's just fine.

Heat output will also be different. APM, Cool n' Quiet, and Power Saving options keep the chip cooler.

But yeah, here's my take:
4.2 might just need less than 1.3









Disable Turbo, APM, and other Power Saving options. Reboot to Bios,
You will see you VCore at a much lower value than stock. That's your chip's VID.
Manually enter that Value (VID) and Try for 4.2








If that fails, try it a step higher.

I wont be telling you the Voltages as it will be dependent on your cooling. So take it a step at a time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Mus, you seem to be the memory myster so I have a question. I know you use Asus but my mb says I can run 2000(O.C.). Have you in all your *travels* travails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on OCN heard of anyone with a giga board going over the 2000? I have 1866 now at 1720 because of FSB and it's tuned really well in IMO so I"ve left it there.


No sir, I am not.

But yeah, 2133 and up is pretty easy when you OC. @Mega Man I think is doing 2400 on his UD7.

Try your kit to OC at say, 2133.
229 FSB, Keep CPU-NB around 2600.
Timings set to default or XMP. (9-11-9-27-CR1 for example)
Set Voltage for the DRAM to 1.685 (for 1.65) or 1.735 (1.7)
Try if you can reboot toBIOS and Windows.

You might also try 2000 CL 9.
Use FSB to 250. CPU-NB at 2500


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, the tube I am talking about is just for filling the res. You can take it off after you have full circulation and enough levels.
> Stock differs from an OC system. The Voltages you see on stock are (I'm guessing) AUTO. They seem high, but when you think of Turbo requirement, it's just fine.
> 
> Heat output will also be different. APM, Cool n' Quiet, and Power Saving options keep the chip cooler.
> 
> But yeah, here's my take:
> 4.2 might just need less than 1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disable Turbo, APM, and other Power Saving options. Reboot to Bios,
> You will see you VCore at a much lower value than stock. That's your chip's VID.
> Manually enter that Value (VID) and Try for 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that fails, try it a step higher.
> 
> I wont be telling you the Voltages as it will be dependent on your cooling. So take it a step at a time.
> No sir, I am not.
> 
> But yeah, 2133 and up is pretty easy when you OC. @Mega Man I think is doing 2400 on his UD7.
> 
> Try your kit to OC at say, 2133.
> 229 FSB, Keep CPU-NB around 2600.
> Timings set to default or XMP. (9-11-9-27-CR1 for example)
> Set Voltage for the DRAM to 1.685 (for 1.65) or 1.735 (1.7)
> Try if you can reboot toBIOS and Windows.
> 
> You might also try 2000 CL 9.
> Use FSB to 250. CPU-NB at 2500


Hey thanks Mus. I'll try those this weekend and let you know if you remember. I can run high FSB easy and had to bring down my ram but I know more now. At 1720 now I tried CL8 and couldn't pass IBT. CL9 passes with flying colors. With 4.83GHz, 215 FSB, and 1720 mem , 9 9 9 26 I'm going strong with nice AIDA64 scores I think. The timings with high FSB were throwing me off but I know now that I have to be gentle and ease into the timings that run well. Thanks man


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Hey thanks Mus. I'll try those this weekend and let you know if you remember. I can run high FSB easy and had to bring down my ram but I know more now. At 1720 now I tried CL8 and couldn't pass IBT. CL9 passes with flying colors. With 4.83GHz, 215 FSB, and 1720 mem , 9 9 9 26 I'm going strong with nice AIDA64 scores I think. The timings with high FSB were throwing me off but I know now that I have to be gentle and ease into the timings that run well. Thanks man


No problem.

RAM is tricky. But the more you spend time on knowing them, they'll likely open up for you.

There are notable guys in here that can help you further. Orkin, Flail, Bilko, Johan, Mega, etc ( No love lost to those I forgot to mention







) are very adept on this. I can't even get into their shadows.lol

Good luck on your loop btw.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> RAM is tricky. But the more you spend time on knowing them, they'll likely open up for you.
> 
> There are notable guys in here that can help you further. Orkin, Flail, Bilko, Johan, Mega, etc ( No love lost to those I forgot to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are very adept on this. I can't even get into their shadows.lol
> 
> Good luck on your loop btw.


Thanks. Don't know if you remember but I have good temps with my H100i but looking to go to 5.0GHz. Some of those guys have helped especially Johan45, Bilko and you. I don't think Mega liked my Avatar. Think I should change it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Thanks. Don't know if you remember but I have good temps with my H100i but looking to go to 5.0GHz. Some of those guys have helped especially Johan45, Bilko and you. I don't think Mega liked my Avatar. Think I should change it?


I do. Yes. And you are the one who pointed me the polishing sheets right?

Mega is just like that. He talks to you like in person. He's blunt and boring sometimes though.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I do. Yes. And you are the one who pointed me the polishing sheets right?
> 
> Mega is just like that. He talks to you like in person. He's blunt and boring sometimes though.


Polishing sheets? I pointed out once to polish a mount with the way I polish my ink pens I make on my lathe to make them glassy. Wooden pens get 5 coats of super glue and I have sanding pads from 1500 grit to 15000 grit. I did recommend a site to buy those sanding pads in a kit.


----------



## Kalistoval

Mus any idea if I can possibly tighten the timings on these.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Polishing sheets? I pointed out once to polish a mount with the way I polish my ink pens I make on my lathe to make them glassy. Wooden pens get 5 coats of super glue and I have sanding pads from 1500 grit to 15000 grit. I did recommend a site to buy those sanding pads in a kit.


Turns out I am right









Keep us updated on your loop man. Always good to see someone do it in an AMD FX platform you know.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Mus any idea if I can possibly tighten the timings on these.


I blame @MTup for this.









Can't really say mate. Unless I have my hands on your rig,.

But maybe try 10-12-12-31-41 CR1
Give RAM voltage a bump. 1.735 ( this would clear 1.7 volts and yes, it's safe







)

Try this first actually.
CPU-NB 2700 if it boots to the BIOS, you have a good shot.

If you can't tighten that kit, try OC it further. Try 2666 by using the 250 FSB. And just raising the RAM Voltage.

There are a lot of options to try mate. If you are willing to take your time on them.
2133 CL9 is also good.
267 FSB 2670 CPU-NB

BTW, you might wanna try changing a value at a time. Easier to point out which will cause the no-boot issue that way. Start with CAS latency.


----------



## Kalistoval

If I try 1.7v on the ram would I need to adjust the LLC settings for Ram, I tried 10-12-12 at 1.655v It did boot but wouldnt pass 20 IBT but it came very close. Also 2133 at cl9 would be awesome but Im also tryna figure out if having the mem so high would bottle neck the imc or something. I am amazed that I can get a fsb of 300 at 1:4 ratio.


----------



## MTup

You got lucky Mus. You help a lot of folks here so I don't see how you did that man. It'll be a few weeks before I work on my loop but will be messing with FSB and ram again.

Hey Thanks for all the help. I'm sure I'll be calling on you again.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> If I try 1.7v on the ram would I need to adjust the LLC settings for Ram, I tried 10-12-12 at 1.655v It did boot but wouldnt pass 20 IBT but it came very close. Also 2133 at cl9 would be awesome but Im also tryna figure out if having the mem so high would bottle neck the imc or something. I am amazed that I can get a fsb of 300 at 1:4 ratio.


300 FSB is a no-go on mine actually. TridentX hates RAM Multi lower than 10.66 or for 2133 at 200.
If you are into IBT already it's pretty close. Show me some screens at that setting please.

Also try that HCI Memtest I mentioned before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> You got lucky Mus. You help a lot of folks here so I don't see how you did that man. It'll be a few weeks before I work on my loop but will be messing with FSB and ram again.
> 
> Hey Thanks for all the help. I'm sure I'll be calling on you again.


I learned from the guys here so.. I'm returning the favor.

No worries man.







Just as glad.


----------



## Kalistoval

Im tinkering around this is 2133 I was unable to get 9-10-10-40-50-2T to boot into windows At 1.75v dram, however It did reboot and let me into the bios but would bsod going into windows. So far this has booted into windows stability unconfirmed I loosened tras and trc and cr of 2.


----------



## mus1mus

9-11-10-27-40? TRFC 110?


----------



## Kalistoval

Ill try that hold a sec atm its 9--11-11-40-50-35-2T 1.65v btw whats that script for hci memtest to multi run them 8 times and since I have 16 gb would running each at 1600mb be good?


----------



## mus1mus

1777 on each instance.

" Start memtest.exe " 8X without the "

Save as .bat


----------



## Kalistoval

So I tried 9-11-10-27-40? TRFC 110 It was a no go I adjusted little by little this ram dosnt like anything below 300 trfc even at 1.735v I did however get this


----------



## Kalistoval

Im going to run memtest for 20 mins real quick I'll report back either after the 20 mins or if it fails lol thanks mus


----------



## mus1mus

I'm doing mine as well.

The pursuit for 5.3 seems a bit daunting.




Temps are high at 20C ambient.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Hey thanks Mus. I'll try those this weekend and let you know if you remember. I can run high FSB easy and had to bring down my ram but I know more now. At 1720 now I tried CL8 and couldn't pass IBT. CL9 passes with flying colors. With 4.83GHz, 215 FSB, and 1720 mem , 9 9 9 26 I'm going strong with nice AIDA64 scores I think. The timings with high FSB were throwing me off but I know now that I have to be gentle and ease into the timings that run well. Thanks man


Is this the ram you have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Memory-_-N82E16820231460&gclid=COfxu8LJhccCFQ2OaQod9GMB1w&gclsrc=aw.ds
and are you still at 1720. Also did you use anything like DOCP when you first set it up?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Is this the ram you have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Memory-_-N82E16820231460&gclid=COfxu8LJhccCFQ2OaQod9GMB1w&gclsrc=aw.ds
> and are you still at 1720. Also did you use anything like DOCP when you first set it up?


Yes this is the ram except for I have the 16gb kit. I don't know what DOCP is. If it's in the bios, I have the uefi bios and there aren't a lot of choices like the asus boards.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/
SPOILER]


----------



## Johan45

Do you have the serial number handy? I think those are Nanya ICs which don't really clock very well.
You could try 2133-2200 with 10-11-11-30 1T 1.65v and see how they work.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have the serial number handy? I think those are Nanya ICs which don't really clock very well.
> You could try 2133-2200 with 10-11-11-30 1T 1.65v and see how they work.


Hey man. One quick question. Do you find the CHVFZ better in clocking the memory than the kitty?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have the serial number handy? I think those are Nanya ICs which don't really clock very well.
> You could try 2133-2200 with 10-11-11-30 1T 1.65v and see how they work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man. One quick question. Do you find the CHVFZ better in clocking the memory than the kitty?
Click to expand...

Maybe a bit for the higher speeds but I can't think of any glaring difference.I think it mostly depends on your CPU and the IMC. Some are just much hardier than others and can handle the higher memory bandwidth better. I have seen some that needed 1.3v at 2200 NB just to run 1866 ram.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have the serial number handy? I think those are Nanya ICs which don't really clock very well.
> You could try 2133-2200 with 10-11-11-30 1T 1.65v and see how they work.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man. One quick question. Do you find the CHVFZ better in clocking the memory than the kitty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe a bit for the higher speeds but I can't think of any glaring difference.I think it mostly depends on your CPU and the IMC. Some are just much hardier than others and can handle the higher memory bandwidth better. I have seen some that needed 1.3v at 2200 NB just to run 1866 ram.
Click to expand...

I have tested my Crucial on the CHVFZ. That thing wont clock to 2133 9-9-9-27 on the kitty. But CHV just chuggs along at that speed and timings.
Might try pushing that higher. Or maybe get that board to sub 20 ambient.


----------



## Johan45

Board performance especially the ram can change A LOT depending on the BIOS version it is running.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. And I think I'm getting near the limit of the kitty or my chip at 5.3. I dont know if the Crosshair can push it further. Stable 5.3


----------



## Alastair

Yes I also wanted to know. What is DOCP on Asus boards is that like XMP except for AMD?


----------



## mus1mus

YEP. Pretty much like XMP.


----------



## diggiddi

I think it means DRAM Overclock Profile
http://www.overclock.net/t/939986/dram-o-c-profile


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. And I think I'm getting near the limit of the kitty or my chip at 5.3. I dont know if the Crosshair can push it further. Stable 5.3


It's not the board it's your cooling or just the chip.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I also wanted to know. What is DOCP on Asus boards is that like XMP except for AMD?


D.O.C.P Overclocks my cpu from what I set (4.6) to 5.2 under full load playing GTAV. This is not to be confused with turbo boost, or any type of amd over drive ect ect. It will literally by pass my overclock and clock its own self up bad for me because I don't have the cooling for it at the moment.

@mus got this so far 

passed 100% on memtest hci


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Do you have the serial number handy? I think those are Nanya ICs which don't really clock very well.
> You could try 2133-2200 with 10-11-11-30 1T 1.65v and see how they work.


My 8GB set is the same and here are the numbers on it.

SEC 428 BCKO
K4B2G08460
EGF26790C


----------



## Johan45

Use DOCP from stock and then set an OC. DOCP will change the FSB to set the proper ram speed. So if DOPCP set a 226 FSB (which seems a bit excessive) then you'll have your 5.2 clock. The only way some ram speeds can be achieved is by altering the FSB.

@MTup This is the number I want. It's the serial number the first 4 tell the date it's made and the next 4 tell you what IC is under the heat spreader.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Use DOCP from stock and then set an OC. DOCP will change the FSB to set the proper ram speed. So if DOPCP set a 226 FSB (which seems a bit excessive) then you'll have your 5.2 clock. The only way some ram speeds can be achieved is by altering the FSB.
> 
> @MTup This is the number I want. It's the serial number the first 4 tell the date it's made and the next 4 tell you what IC is under the heat spreader.


Ok here it is. Like I said, this is the 8GB kit I have and not the 16 that is installed but it's the same ram.

144925003415151 and 2


----------



## Johan45

They aren't necessarily the same ram. The number you posted has Samsung IC so you should be able to run it like the last one I suggested to I can't remember at present but 2300 + @ 9-11-11 should work. The 16Gb kit is most likely different. Just because it has the same name and speed/timings doesn't really mean the insides are the same.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> They aren't necessarily the same ram. The number you posted has Samsung IC so you should be able to run it like the last one I suggested to I can't remember at present but 2300 + @ 9-11-11 should work. The 16Gb kit is most likely different. Just because it has the same name and speed/timings doesn't really mean the insides are the same.


Ok my 16's are visible.
151721001512351 & 2


----------



## Johan45

Yep just as I thought the 2100 indicates it's Nanya so the timings I suggested before should likely work.
Quote:


> You could try 2133-2200 with 10-11-11-30 1T 1.65v and see how they work.


Don't expect a whole lot from these sticks. If it's performance you're after the 8 Gb kit is your best bet TBH.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Use DOCP from stock and then set an OC. DOCP will change the FSB to set the proper ram speed. So if DOPCP set a 226 FSB (which seems a bit excessive) then you'll have your 5.2 clock. The only way some ram speeds can be achieved is by altering the FSB.
> 
> @MTup This is the number I want. It's the serial number the first 4 tell the date it's made and the next 4 tell you what IC is under the heat spreader.


Ah ok johan I didnt look into it enough to figure that out. Mus I tuned my O.c to this 
This is on 1.337v core 1.256v cpu/nb 1.665v ram passed 20 rounds of IBT AVX and 1hr and 30 mins of Memtest HC. It will boot 9-11-11 but havnt stabilized it.


----------



## Benjiw

Does anyone here overclock pci at all? I got a few extra frames from it while gaming but dunno if it was placebo or not, want to mess around with it before reformatting the OS drive and going to university.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does anyone here overclock pci at all? I got a few extra frames from it while gaming but dunno if it was placebo or not, want to mess around with it before reformatting the OS drive and going to university.


All I've heard is bad stuff happens when you overclock pci bus and its not worth it. I think corrupts OS or so


----------



## uddarts

ah, memories of the via chipset boards and the xp cpu.









ud


----------



## cssorkinman

I keep knocking back the voltage - 4 hours of gaming ( bf4-csgo-css)


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I keep knocking back the voltage - 4 hours of gaming ( bf4-csgo-css)


Lol I know some one that would call this a demon bin.


----------



## mattg

Hey all! im running a 8350 at 4.6ghz 24-7 on air cooling on a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer mobo
running at a max of 1.4v the performance increase going from 4000 to a static 4600 is excellent! Impressed with this chip for the price, its still no i5K but impressive for a 200$ chip!
max socket temps im seeing is 60ish degrees and around 52 on the cores


----------



## SavageBrat

on air,that;s nice..


----------



## mattg

Im still fairly new to overclocking but i was able to get 4.8ghz on air and keeping temps ok (getting close to the recommended max) but i wasn't keen on that high voltage, not sure how you guys get such high clocks with low voltage but i couldnt get mine.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Im still fairly new to overclocking but i was able to get 4.8ghz on air and keeping temps ok (getting close to the recommended max) but i wasn't keen on that high voltage, not sure how you guys get such high clocks with low voltage but i couldnt get mine.


Because simply putting it without sugar coating it. The Fatal1ty killer is a bad board. To be honest I wouldn't recommend anything higher than 4.6GHz for a daily OC.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Im still fairly new to overclocking but i was able to get 4.8ghz on air and keeping temps ok (getting close to the recommended max) but i wasn't keen on that high voltage, not sure how you guys get such high clocks with low voltage but i couldnt get mine.


Keep working it man, if there is any way to get 4.8+, do it!

My chip does 4.9 @ 1.464v (min, cause this asrock board can't hold steady voltage, goes to 1.488 sometimes)

However, i have found my sweet spot to be 4.8 @ 1.4v load, with very little fluctuations. This gives me a 62c load, 85c socket (yes that's terrible, but it's an asrock board...)

That's temps from 10 runs of very high ibt.

Something about hitting 4.8 on this chip... It's like the flood gates opened up... I can only imagine how well all these 5ghz+ rigs must be running.

Either way, you are doing good on air. I'm running a 240mm aio, with a vrm fan and a socket fan, and have found my board to be the biggest limitation.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Because simply putting it without sugar coating it. The Fatal1ty killer is a bad board. To be honest I wouldn't recommend anything higher than 4.6GHz for a daily OC.


i have found this out after buying it! i assumed that it would have been good due to all my intel versions of these being excellent (im usually an intel fanboy i primarily build i7 machines)

i find that the north bridge on this board gets soooo hot im guessing it wont last long? what is a more reliable board? should i do anything to cool the northbridge, i see motherboard temps of 40 degrees under load

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Keep working it man, if there is any way to get 4.8+, do it!
> 
> My chip does 4.9 @ 1.464v (min, cause this asrock board can't hold steady voltage, goes to 1.488 sometimes)
> 
> However, i have found my sweet spot to be 4.8 @ 1.4v load, with very little fluctuations. This gives me a 62c load, 85c socket (yes that's terrible, but it's an asrock board...)
> 
> That's temps from 10 runs of very high ibt.
> 
> 5ghz would be nice bumber these chips cant handle to much heat!! im more worried about the mobo temp its nuts!! if it wasnt getting so hot i would defiantly push it further
> 
> Something about hitting 4.8 on this chip... It's like the flood gates opened up... I can only imagine how well all these 5ghz+ rigs must be running.
> 
> Either way, you are doing good on air. I'm running a 240mm aio, with a vrm fan and a socket fan, and have found my board to be the biggest limitation.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Keep working it man, if there is any way to get 4.8+, do it!
> 
> My chip does 4.9 @ 1.464v (min, cause this asrock board can't hold steady voltage, goes to 1.488 sometimes)
> 
> However, i have found my sweet spot to be 4.8 @ 1.4v load, with very little fluctuations. This gives me a 62c load, 85c socket (yes that's terrible, but it's an asrock board...)
> 
> That's temps from 10 runs of very high ibt.
> 
> Something about hitting 4.8 on this chip... It's like the flood gates opened up... I can only imagine how well all these 5ghz+ rigs must be running.
> 
> Either way, you are doing good on air. I'm running a 240mm aio, with a vrm fan and a socket fan, and have found my board to be the biggest limitation.


i would love to push it harder i just feel like the mobo is allready running to hot! the north bridge is so hot you cant even touch it! (even at stock clocks!)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Because simply putting it without sugar coating it. The Fatal1ty killer is a bad board. To be honest I wouldn't recommend anything higher than 4.6GHz for a daily OC.
> 
> 
> 
> i have found this out after buying it! i assumed that it would have been good due to all my intel versions of these being excellent (im usually an intel fanboy i primarily build i7 machines)
> 
> i find that the north bridge on this board gets soooo hot im guessing it wont last long? what is a more reliable board? should i do anything to cool the northbridge, i see motherboard temps of 40 degrees under load
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Keep working it man, if there is any way to get 4.8+, do it!
> 
> My chip does 4.9 @ 1.464v (min, cause this asrock board can't hold steady voltage, goes to 1.488 sometimes)
> 
> However, i have found my sweet spot to be 4.8 @ 1.4v load, with very little fluctuations. This gives me a 62c load, 85c socket (yes that's terrible, but it's an asrock board...)
> 
> That's temps from 10 runs of very high ibt.
> 
> 5ghz would be nice bumber these chips cant handle to much heat!! im more worried about the mobo temp its nuts!! if it wasnt getting so hot i would defiantly push it further
> 
> Something about hitting 4.8 on this chip... It's like the flood gates opened up... I can only imagine how well all these 5ghz+ rigs must be running.
> 
> Either way, you are doing good on air. I'm running a 240mm aio, with a vrm fan and a socket fan, and have found my board to be the biggest limitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yes there are ways to reduce temps. A fan on the VRM heatsink can help a lot. The thing is the heatsink on the killer are pretty useless. They are just blocks of metal with no fins. You could also add a fan to the NB heatsink as well. And also a fan on the back side of the motherboard blowing on the back of the socket and VRMs.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> All I've heard is bad stuff happens when you overclock pci bus and its not worth it. I think corrupts OS or so


I think it messes with the AHCI. Some people run in IDE mode for this reason.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Hey all! im running a 8350 at 4.6ghz 24-7 on air cooling on a 990FX Fatal1ty Killer mobo
> running at a max of 1.4v the performance increase going from 4000 to a static 4600 is excellent! Impressed with this chip for the price, its still no i5K but impressive for a 200$ chip!
> max socket temps im seeing is 60ish degrees and around 52 on the cores












Show us the Stats, CPUz, HWiNFO, etc.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the Stats, CPUz, HWiNFO, etc.


maybe a run on very high ibt avx to see how stable you are


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the Stats, CPUz, HWiNFO, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a run on very high ibt avx to see how stable you are
Click to expand...

Excellent suggestion, that I overlooked...


----------



## godiegogo214

So I ended up sacrificing the bottom radiator and got a 1200w be quiet dark power pro psu....also I did the fans on the back of the socket and vrms...they do help.

this is what I have so far after after 10 min small fft on prime



any tips or thoughts to tweak this better? what do I have to provide to you guys for info?

I can't get to 4.9....I think I will be satisfied with 4.8ghz but I want to tweak this to get the best 4.8ghz I can get.....ram nb ht tweaking..... any tips are apreciated

Or any tips to push higher I'm all for it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> So I ended up sacrificing the bottom radiator and got a 1200w be quiet dark power pro psu....also I did the fans on the back of the socket and vrms...they do help.
> 
> this is what I have so far after after 10 min small fft on prime
> 
> 
> 
> any tips or thoughts to tweak this better? what do I have to provide to you guys for info?
> 
> I can't get to 4.9....I think I will be satisfied with 4.8ghz but I want to tweak this to get the best 4.8ghz I can get.....ram nb ht tweaking..... any tips are apreciated
> 
> Or any tips to push higher I'm all for it


Lap the chip!


----------



## godiegogo214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lap the chip!


lap the chip? do you mean run a long blend test? i'm trying a custom test with 12000mb of ram use and 2 cores are failing inmediately


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> lap the chip? do you mean run a long blend test? i'm trying a custom test with 12000mb of ram use and 2 cores are failing inmediately


Lapping - grinding the chips lid to flatten the surface to promote a better CPU to Cooler mating surface.

Could drop temps significantly. Esp on your system with a very low Vcore but skyrocketing temps.

Edit: check your TIM application btw.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lap the chip!
> 
> 
> 
> lap the chip? do you mean run a long blend test? i'm trying a custom test with 12000mb of ram use and 2 cores are failing inmediately
Click to expand...

No what he means is take the chip out. And flatten and polish the IHS.

A lot of CPU's are either shipped with a convex or concave heatspreader. Both often make for less than ideal contact to the cooling device of choice. So what you do is you start with a low grit of sandpaper. Say 800 or so. Stick it onto a perfectly flat surface. Say a glass table and run your cpu up and down the sand paper. Do a couple of sweeps then rotate 90 degrees. Repeat until you have sanded down to the copper of the heatspreader. Then go for higher grit paper. Like 1200 then repeat. Rinse and repeat this process til you get to about 2500 grit and then you have a lapped processor.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godiegogo214*
> 
> lap the chip? do you mean run a long blend test? i'm trying a custom test with 12000mb of ram use and 2 cores are failing inmediately


Its like this: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2300800

first make sure you apply the TIM properly, because you can have such an flat heat sink and CPU surface but if you apply TIM the wrong way you will never see any gain in temps.

What you want is clean the CPU and the heat sink with a cloth and alcohol than apply a little pea size amount of TIM in the middle of your CPU, than mount the cooler on the CPU and let the heat spreader do the rest.

Make sure you have some smooth newer TIM because older TIM can be tricky to spread and in some cases some spreading is necessary but in most cases its not.

Good luck


----------



## snipekill2445

I remember reading somewhere that actually physically spreading the paste to a thin layer on the IHS is better than the regular pea dot or rice grain method


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No what he means is take the chip out. And flatten and polish the IHS.
> 
> A lot of CPU's are either shipped with a convex or concave heatspreader. Both often make for less than ideal contact to the cooling device of choice. So what you do is you start with a low grit of sandpaper. Say 800 or so. Stick it onto a perfectly flat surface. Say a glass table and run your cpu up and down the sand paper. Do a couple of sweeps then rotate 90 degrees. Repeat until you have sanded down to the copper of the heatspreader. Then go for higher grit paper. Like 1200 then repeat. Rinse and repeat this process til you get to about 2500 grit and then you have a lapped processor.


Just a couple things to point out.

1. Be careful when rinsing the CPU. I have seen unglued areas on my 8320E that became water entries to the innards of the chip. Make sure to dry it sooo well.

2. 2000 Grit or over is unnecessary to achieve a polished surface. 1000 Grit + Polishing Cream does it better and quicker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its like this: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2300800
> 
> first make sure you apply the TIM properly, because you can have such an flat heat sink and CPU surface but if you apply TIM the wrong way you will never see any gain in temps.
> 
> What you want is clean the CPU and the heat sink with a cloth and alcohol than apply a little pea size amount of TIM in the middle of your CPU, than mount the cooler on the CPU and let the heat spreader do the rest.
> 
> Make sure you have some smooth newer TIM because older TIM can be tricky to spread and in some cases some spreading is necessary but in most cases its not.
> 
> Good luck


Try this first. If it doesn't help, take out the CPU and check for flatness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that actually physically spreading the paste to a thin layer on the IHS is better than the regular pea dot or rice grain method


Pea or line or spread method will not introduce large differences. Especially on water cooling. But is always good to try out which performs best on any system. TIM is not that expensive for trials. And each method will be tested first hand rather than perceived by the usual, "I heard" "I read somewhere" or "linus say" this method is best.


----------



## hurricane28

It depends on the TIM because some are thicker than others..

I use MX-4 for example and spreading is really not needed and it can really do harm to temps because you get micro bubbles.

Here is some explanation on how TIM spreads:
















Last one is one of my favorite methods


----------



## snipekill2445

Laughing about washing the motherboard under water, seeing as you actually can without harming anything

Just not with those hard drives


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> maybe a run on very high ibt avx to see how stable you are


i ran prime 95 for 12 hours no issues and also aida64 stress test including gpu for 12 hours no issue ill show u a quick screen


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the Stats, CPUz, HWiNFO, etc.




http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2540537/

on a noctua nh d14 in a poorly cooled case. these coolers are nuts for air coolers !

no time to run a long one now but ill do a long one tonight its deffeinetly stable tho ive stress tested for 12 hrs 3 times now


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2540537/
> 
> 
> on a noctua nh d14 in a poorly cooled case. these coolers are nuts for air coolers !
> 
> no time to run a long one now but ill do a long one tonight its deffeinetly stable tho ive stress tested for 12 hrs 3 times now


Hey mate, people here won't accept AIDA Stress being enough to prove these chips stable. I don't mean it in a bad way. But it surely isn't enough to stress these chips to the point that it will be proven stable 24/7. AIDA does a good job on Intel though.

Try IBT AVX on the main page. It's what these guys accept for stability talk and all.







And yep, Prime needs to run for at least 12 Hours while IBT does it in an hour or so and just as good.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mate, people here won't accept AIDA Stress being enough to prove these chips stable. I don't mean it in a bad way. But it surely isn't enough to stress these chips to the point that it will be proven stable 24/7. AIDA does a good job on Intel though.
> 
> Try IBT AVX on the main page. It's what these guys accept for stability talk and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, Prime needs to run for at least 12 Hours while IBT does it in an hour or so and just as good.


i usualy just run prime on the heavy load ill give ibt a go


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i usualy just run prime on the heavy load ill give ibt a go


20 runs IBT AVX at Very High.


Spoiler: Sample Output:


----------



## mattg

just did a quick 5 min run to see what sort of temps it pushes. deffeintly right about it putting a higher load this was at the "maximum level" on IBT, those temps are brutal. on the limit of what the chip can handle by the looks on that extreme mode, ill run 20 runs at very high tonight


----------



## mattg

I let one complete at very high 1 pass, what do you think? socket temp max 82 degrees cel , individual core temps at 58 degrees cel. are these temps to hot for the chip?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Might buy this...

8350FR8KHK
1412PGY
1792040406

Anybody familiar with this BIN?

Is it any good?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I let one complete at very high 1 pass, what do you think? socket temp max 82 degrees cel , individual core temps at 58 degrees cel. are these temps to hot for the chip?


82 on the socket?! Max on the socket is 70c, I think...









Put a fan on the back of the socket, I use a 120mm, using double sided automotive tape to secure it..









That should cool it down a bit...

Your core temp is fine, well maybe a little high for that OC...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Might buy this...
> 
> 8350FR8KHK
> 1412PGY
> 1792040406
> 
> Anybody familiar with this BIN?
> 
> Is it any good?


You should be looking at/or post 1429 chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I let one complete at very high 1 pass, what do you think? socket temp max 82 degrees cel , individual core temps at 58 degrees cel. are these temps to hot for the chip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82 on the socket?! Max on the socket is 70c, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a fan on the back of the socket, I use a 120mm, using double sided automotive tape to secure it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should cool it down a bit...
> 
> Your core temp is fine, well maybe a little high for that OC...
Click to expand...

this^
Socket and VRM will need some lovely airflow to control that socket temp.
Core temps will drop as well when you take care of the socket.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 82 on the socket?! Max on the socket is 70c, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a fan on the back of the socket, I use a 120mm, using double sided automotive tape to secure it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should cool it down a bit...
> 
> Your core temp is fine, well maybe a little high for that OC...


it is only on air in a tiny case only one incoming and outgoing fan to, working on a new case soon with better airflow

i dont think i could fit a fan behind the socket in this case i might have to upgrade the case sooner then i was thinking. ive never seen it above 60 degree socket temp under load with what i do on the machine tho

im thinking nzxt 450, latter on ill go a 240 rad but might aswell use the noctor for a while. whys the socket temp so much higher then core? could it be due to a small case with minimal clearance at the back?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Might buy this...
> 
> 8350FR8KHK
> 1412PGY
> 1792040406
> 
> Anybody familiar with this BIN?
> 
> Is it any good?
> 
> 
> 
> *You should be looking at/or post 1429 chips.
> *
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip, very helpful...

+1 for that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> it is only on air in a tiny case only one incoming and outgoing fan to, working on a new case soon with better airflow
> 
> i dont think i could fit a fan behind the socket in this case i might have to upgrade the case sooner then i was thinking. ive never seen it above 60 degree socket temp under load with what i do on the machine tho
> 
> im thinking nzxt 450, latter on ill go a 240 rad but might aswell use the noctor for a while. *whys the socket temp so much higher then core? could it be due to a small case with minimal clearance at the back?*


Only the Crosshair and the Giga UD5/7s and early UD3s can get lower Socket temps than Cores IIRC.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Only the Crosshair and the Giga UD5/7s and early UD3s can get lower Socket temps than Cores IIRC.


ive heard the killer boards arnt that great if i melt this one should i aim for a UD series?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I let one complete at very high 1 pass, what do you think? socket temp max 82 degrees cel , individual core temps at 58 degrees cel. are these temps to hot for the chip?


You are throttling due to overheating. Definitely need to think of additional cooling for that board.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> ive heard the killer boards arnt that great if i melt this one should i aim for a UD series?


If I am to recommend a board for you, it would be an Asus. Not because I have them but because they have been proven over time. Older revision Gigas are good. But I am not so sure about the new revisions. Some people have been having issues with a UD5 rev 5 as I have heard.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Only the Crosshair and the Giga UD5/7s and early UD3s can get lower Socket temps than Cores IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> ive heard the killer boards arnt that great if i melt this one should i aim for a UD series?
Click to expand...

Remember that the socket Is responsible for transferring all the power from the VRMs into the CPU. The reason the socket temp gets so much hotter than the core especially on As Rock boards is due to the way the boards are made. Higher quality ASUS and Gigabyte boards come with thick PCB's with a lot of additional copper tracing between the various components of the board. All of this additional copper and added thickness in the motherboards acts like a heatsink helping to wick heat away from the socket and the CPU. With ASrock boards they tend to use like the bare minimum thickness PCB's with a lower amount of copper tracing. So just like a small heatsink gets overwhelmed quickly by a huge overclock, the socket gets overwhelmed my high temps.

If you go for a giga board. Get Ud5 or better. But I generally stay away from giga these days as I hear their BIOS is a nightmare to work with.

On that note if you are looking for something cheaper I would go ASUS M5A99FX but if you are looking for quality and overclocking ability I would go Sabertooth Crosshair or MSI GD-80.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Laughing about washing the motherboard under water, seeing as you actually can without harming anything
> 
> Just not with those hard drives


I have done that a few times to circuit boards that have had coffee / coke type liquids spilled on them. Then i rinse them with 91% isopropyl alcohol. I did that to circuit boards when I was in the navy to get the Persian Gulf. dust of some computer circuit boards. The dust is conductive enough to cause erratic faults.. The chief was not happy. It worked. Again he was not happy. He really wanted to burn my ass. He outranked me but I was the one with a A.A.S. electronics and needed 40 hours more to for my B.S.E.E. The CPT & XO knew this and laughed at him when he tried to push for a UCMJ charges

. I use MX-4 6mm / 1/4" size pea is just enough to reach the edges of the lid. Not enough to touch the socket.. I am using a Watercool Performer with 200 Nm clamping pressure. As far i know there is no posted pressure for AMD CPUs other than it is more than intel CPUs. Some intels are 100 Nm and others are 150 Nm. It has been 7 months with that pressure So far it is good enough for who it is for.


----------



## MiladEd

Are my temps okay?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Are my temps okay?


Bad for your Voltage level. Right within the acceptable limits. What cooling?


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bad for your Voltage level. Right within the acceptable limits. What cooling?


DeepCool Maelstrom Gamerstorm 120K. CLC with a 120x120 mm radiator. Push-Pull setup, a fan blowing on the back of the socket.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Are my temps okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad for your Voltage level. Right within the acceptable limits. What cooling?
Click to expand...

He's 70 on the socket, right?

If not, what is that 70c under the MB temp?

At the high limit there, high for only 4.5GHz... But it is an 8320...

By the low temps @ 47c, he appears to be on air...


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> He's 70 on the socket, right?
> 
> If not, what is that 70c under the MB temp?
> 
> At the high limit there, high for only 4.5GHz... But it is an 8320...
> 
> By the low temps @ 47c, he appears to be on air...


Yeah, 70 C is socket. I'm not on air, it's the cheapest CLC I could find. My chip isn't a very good overclocker compared what I've seen around here, I had to push the voltages as high as 1.475 to get it stable on this clock. But you're right, it IS a 8320, 1 GHz overclock is no slouch, considering my mobo is also nothing to write home about.


----------



## mus1mus

I wouldn't worry too much about that except for the fact that it is on liquid.

Maybe a bad mount. Or high ambient. Make sure the rad intakes from outside the case.

All in all, what matters is how it does your tasks at hand. Once stable, just go on and play with it. No need to run IBT everyday unless something efffs up and you have to.


----------



## MiladEd

Ambient could be the reason, I live in an area that it usually gets 40+ C degrees at noon.

It's just IBT that gets it that high. I tried playing GTA V now and it doesn't get any higher than 56-57, and it's a rather CPU intensive game.

I would upgrade to a cheaper, and maybe more effective air cooler, but neither of them fit in my case. I've only about 15 cm room for air cooler height and all the good ones are at last 16 CM tall. A cheap CLC was my only option.


----------



## Streetdragon

So lapping the 8350 is worth the work?has someone here some results from befor and after?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> So lapping the 8350 is worth the work?has someone here some results from befor and after?


Depends, if the heatspreader is terribly misshapen , it can be a good way of improving temps. If you have a good straight edge ( razor blade works well) use it to see how flat the heatspreader is.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> So lapping the 8350 is worth the work?has someone here some results from befor and after?


Check the heat spreader for flatness with a straight edge...






All my AMD 83xx & 9xxx CPU's have been high in the middle and on the outer parameter ...

Lapping made a 4c to 6c difference, sorry I don't have before/after results...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Might buy this...
> 
> 8350FR8KHK
> 1412PGY
> 1792040406
> 
> Anybody familiar with this BIN?
> 
> Is it any good?


I had a 1403, 8320 and it was one of the lowest voltage chips I have seen. The only problem I had with it was top end. Easily hit 5.0 with very low volts but it just stopped doing any "real" work shortly after that. You can read some here http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289790-Sweetheart-little-FX-8320 It's also in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1512262/voltages-for-4-5-ghz-and-5-0-ghz-on-fx-xxxx-series-processors


----------



## MTup

My UD5 R5 is a really good board imo. The vrm's run 8 degrees C cooler than my UD3P(a good board too) with the exact same fan setup. The bios is a little tricky if you OC w/FSB but if you start your HT and NB frequencies at 2000 after increasing FSB, boot up and open CPU-Z the check the actual values, then go from there because the bios won't tell you the actual. Overclocking has been great after learning how from this site.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> So lapping the 8350 is worth the work?has someone here some results from befor and after?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> So lapping the 8350 is worth the work?has someone here some results from befor and after?


Here is some result for ya from someone who actually did it: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2300800


----------



## mus1mus

Broke 11K in FS with a 290.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835

390 BIOS FTW.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Broke 11K in FS with a 290.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835
> 
> 390 BIOS FTW.


Mus1mus king with FX and one R9 290
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5585523
Bad chip for 4.9ghz needs 1.63V


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Broke 11K in FS with a 290.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835
> 
> 390 BIOS FTW.


Dat CPU ova cluck O.







OOOOO.
I was able to bang out 1220/1250, next work on the mem
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8044455


----------



## SavageBrat

hmm,,you folks are going to make me crank mine up some more as I still got room to play..http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7739349


----------



## mus1mus

GO-4-8!









Just giving you guys a heads up actually. Try this.


----------



## SavageBrat

It has an might have issues with MSI fan controller as I was reading through it,,


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh that.







you wouldn't worry about that on water.









But hey, my GPU temps went down from 32C to 22C.







on that BIOS.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Broke 11K in FS with a 290.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835
> 
> 390 BIOS FTW.


Nice one Mus!









thats some damn impressive clocking going on there


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice one Mus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats some damn impressive clocking going on there


Thanks sarge. 5.5 is just good for FS. 3DMark 11 will crash at that speed and need a few more bumps of the Vcore.

I'll try to get some more points tomorrow before switching to some X99 benching. ( Replacement RAM kit was now on hand after a week. Hoping to get a decent one now







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Mus1mus king with FX and one R9 290
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5585523
> Bad chip for 4.9ghz needs 1.63V


That's why I have been thinking twice selling my chip. Hard to get lucky twice.







your previous one was soo boss!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Dat CPU ova cluck O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOO.
> I was able to bang out 1220/1250, next work on the mem
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8044455


I would try the core first to see where it taps out.

So far, only @fyzzz's 290 possesses resemblance to my 290. Low Core clocks with specially high memory OC. But his' is still on air.


----------



## Johan45

Another 80pts and you'd have beat mine mus1mus


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Another 80pts and you'd have beat mine mus1mus


I'm still trying.







but still, if you still have that, with the driver improvements and stuff, you'll still be ahead.









Sad panda


----------



## Johan45

What do you mean, by flashing the 390 bios?? I need to keep the Matrix abilities for voltage etc...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What do you mean, by flashing the 390 bios?? I need to keep the Matrix abilities for voltage etc...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, how'd you manage that core clock?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What do you mean, by flashing the 390 bios?? I need to keep the Matrix abilities for voltage etc...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how'd you manage that core clock?
Click to expand...

That right there is Canadian Magic. AKA Winter water


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What do you mean, by flashing the 390 bios?? I need to keep the Matrix abilities for voltage etc...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/r9-390x-modified-bios-for-r9-290-290x-now-with-higher-compatibility-for-all/0_50

Improved power tuning, memory tweaks and stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

wall o text --- deal with it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> RAM is tricky. But the more you spend time on knowing them, they'll likely open up for you.
> 
> There are notable guys in here that can help you further. Orkin, Flail, Bilko, Johan, Mega, etc ( No love lost to those I forgot to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are very adept on this. I can't even get into their shadows.lol
> 
> Good luck on your loop btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Don't know if you remember but I have good temps with my H100i but looking to go to 5.0GHz. Some of those guys have helped especially Johan45, Bilko and you. I don't think Mega liked my Avatar. Think I should change it?
Click to expand...

>.> seriously i dont have a problem with you, just busy pushing 80 + hours ( busy season, ) \

o yea i made a new build
i call this pic the yawning thinker


this has the rare and elusive mega man in it !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Thanks. Don't know if you remember but I have good temps with my H100i but looking to go to 5.0GHz. Some of those guys have helped especially Johan45, Bilko and you. I don't think Mega liked my Avatar. Think I should change it?
> 
> 
> 
> I do. Yes. And you are the one who pointed me the polishing sheets right?
> 
> Mega is just like that. He talks to you like in person. He's blunt and boring sometimes though.
Click to expand...

>.> so coming after you !







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does anyone here overclock pci at all? I got a few extra frames from it while gaming but dunno if it was placebo or not, want to mess around with it before reformatting the OS drive and going to university.


it is generally frowned on as it can corrupt your hdds easily
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that actually physically spreading the paste to a thin layer on the IHS is better than the regular pea dot or rice grain method


yea

no sorry not a great idea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No what he means is take the chip out. And flatten and polish the IHS.
> 
> A lot of CPU's are either shipped with a convex or concave heatspreader. Both often make for less than ideal contact to the cooling device of choice. So what you do is you start with a low grit of sandpaper. Say 800 or so. Stick it onto a perfectly flat surface. Say a glass table and run your cpu up and down the sand paper. Do a couple of sweeps then rotate 90 degrees. Repeat until you have sanded down to the copper of the heatspreader. Then go for higher grit paper. Like 1200 then repeat. Rinse and repeat this process til you get to about 2500 grit and then you have a lapped processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a couple things to point out.
> 
> 1. Be careful when rinsing the CPU. I have seen unglued areas on my 8320E that became water entries to the innards of the chip. Make sure to dry it sooo well.
> 
> 2. 2000 Grit or over is unnecessary to achieve a polished surface. 1000 Grit + Polishing Cream does it better and quicker.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its like this: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2300800
> 
> first make sure you apply the TIM properly, because you can have such an flat heat sink and CPU surface but if you apply TIM the wrong way you will never see any gain in temps.
> 
> What you want is clean the CPU and the heat sink with a cloth and alcohol than apply a little pea size amount of TIM in the middle of your CPU, than mount the cooler on the CPU and let the heat spreader do the rest.
> 
> Make sure you have some smooth newer TIM because older TIM can be tricky to spread and in some cases some spreading is necessary but in most cases its not.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try this first. If it doesn't help, take out the CPU and check for flatness.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that actually physically spreading the paste to a thin layer on the IHS is better than the regular pea dot or rice grain method
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pea or line or spread method will not introduce large differences. Especially on water cooling. But is always good to try out which performs best on any system. TIM is not that expensive for trials. And each method will be tested first hand rather than perceived by the usual, "I heard" "I read somewhere" or "linus say" this method is best.
Click to expand...

really i never recommend doing this it can help, but most modern cpu blocks and heatsinks are convex to compensate !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Laughing about washing the motherboard under water, seeing as you actually can without harming anything
> 
> Just not with those hard drives
> 
> 
> 
> I have done that a few times to circuit boards that have had coffee / coke type liquids spilled on them. Then i rinse them with 91% isopropyl alcohol. I did that to circuit boards when I was in the navy to get the Persian Gulf. dust of some computer circuit boards. The dust is conductive enough to cause erratic faults.. The chief was not happy. It worked. Again he was not happy. He really wanted to burn my ass. He outranked me but I was the one with a A.A.S. electronics and needed 40 hours more to for my B.S.E.E. The CPT & XO knew this and laughed at him when he tried to push for a UCMJ charges
> 
> . I use MX-4 6mm / 1/4" size pea is just enough to reach the edges of the lid. Not enough to touch the socket.. I am using a Watercool Performer with 200 Nm clamping pressure. As far i know there is no posted pressure for AMD CPUs other than it is more than intel CPUs. Some intels are 100 Nm and others are 150 Nm. It has been 7 months with that pressure So far it is good enough for who it is for.
Click to expand...

it is the bios battery that can cause mobos to fail when washing them, you have to take out the battery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> So lapping the 8350 is worth the work?has someone here some results from befor and after?


see above, but yes it can be and no it can not be


----------



## Kalistoval

@Mega Man So I take it you named her.... wait for it........ wait for it.......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Vishera


Congrats To You're Lady and You


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


Congrats man. That is a handsome healthy cute little fellow!

Will grew up having the baddest gaming rig among his friends.


----------



## diggiddi

Congrats Bruh!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man. That is a handsome healthy cute little fellow!
> 
> Will grew up having the baddest gaming rig among Her friends.
Click to expand...

fixed it for you


----------



## Johan45

Way to go MM, you'll have a lot of great memories with that build.


----------



## warpuck

where is the like button ?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I had read a few times about people using two seperate pci express cables for the same video card because one didnt supply enough power when overclocking...(or simply didn't supply enough power) my question is does this happen because the cable itself cant handle the amps on it's own or is this for those that have multiple rails with lower amperage ratings? The reason I ask is I have the 8pin and 6+2 pin on the same cable one for each gpu and although I'm not having issues if it would help anything to use the two I have just sitting in a box I would do so...the psu has 1 100amp 12v


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So I had read a few times about people using two seperate pci express cables for the same video card because one didnt supply enough power when overclocking...(or simply didn't supply enough power) my question is does this happen because the cable itself cant handle the amps on it's own or is this for those that have multiple rails with lower amperage ratings? The reason I ask is I have the 8pin and 6+2 pin on the same cable one for each gpu and although I'm not having issues if it would help anything to use the two I have just sitting in a box I would do so...the psu has 1 100amp 12v


Might have to go for the cables. Not really just the wires but the whole assembly.

I kinda have a feeling the pins will melt if I push the card very hard due to the amount of current or amps they need to provide to the card.


----------



## Johan45

Like Mus says wire has a rating and most is about 15A or 180w @ 12v. Many cards would run just fine with a double wire even overclocked withing factory limits. Now when you take things beyond their specs that can change very quickly. My PSU has 4 PCIe cables and only one connector on each. So 2 connections are ok up to 350 ish wattts and still within safety margins. Now saftey margins are another thing that typically are well below their failure range. 15A rating may handle 20+ before any damage is done but I don't mess with electricity that way. We have seen on here a few melted 8 pin connectors from the pull of the FX.
So long story short it depends on the equipment in question and how hard you push it..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like Mus says wire has a rating and most is about 15A or 180w @ 12v. Many cards would run just fine with a double wire even overclocked withing factory limits. Now when you take things beyond their specs that can change very quickly. My PSU has 4 PCIe cables and only one connector on each. So 2 connections are ok up to 350 ish wattts and still within safety margins. Now saftey margins are another thing that typically are well below their failure range. 15A rating may handle 20+ before any damage is done but I don't mess with electricity that way. We have seen on here a few melted 8 pin connectors from the pull of the FX.
> So long story short it depends on the equipment in question and how hard you push it..


Gotta be reeeeaal careful pushing those 5350 Kabini's , don't you Johan45?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like Mus says wire has a rating and most is about 15A or 180w @ 12v. Many cards would run just fine with a double wire even overclocked withing factory limits. Now when you take things beyond their specs that can change very quickly. My PSU has 4 PCIe cables and only one connector on each. So 2 connections are ok up to 350 ish wattts and still within safety margins. Now saftey margins are another thing that typically are well below their failure range. 15A rating may handle 20+ before any damage is done but I don't mess with electricity that way. We have seen on here a few melted 8 pin connectors from the pull of the FX.
> So long story short it depends on the equipment in question and how hard you push it..
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be reeeeaal careful pushing those 5350 Kabini's , don't you Johan45?
Click to expand...

You most certainly do, pretty sure I saw the lights dim the other night.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like Mus says wire has a rating and most is about 15A or 180w @ 12v. Many cards would run just fine with a double wire even overclocked withing factory limits. Now when you take things beyond their specs that can change very quickly. My PSU has 4 PCIe cables and only one connector on each. So 2 connections are ok up to 350 ish wattts and still within safety margins. Now saftey margins are another thing that typically are well below their failure range. 15A rating may handle 20+ before any damage is done but I don't mess with electricity that way. We have seen on here a few melted 8 pin connectors from the pull of the FX.
> So long story short it depends on the equipment in question and how hard you push it..


well I have the rosewill photon 1200....my 290s run between 1.18 and 1.24 volts load with no volts added... I'm going to be adding volts soon and see what I can get out of them...I will probably use the other two cables just to be safe...since I can't find any specs that state what amperage the cables are rated for nor can I find how much each port on the psu alots or if it pools the 100 amps as needed


----------



## Johan45

Yeah something like those I'd want 2 lines intead of one. They can pull 250W+ each.


----------



## LicSqualo

Hi guys, someone has tested skydiver one time? Just for fun, for example?
My results are incredible compared to the Firestrike one, overall for the physics and combined tests!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/2160302/sd/3200514/sd/2695180/sd/2840833

Sometime I'm AMD fan shamelessly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like Mus says wire has a rating and most is about 15A or 180w @ 12v. Many cards would run just fine with a double wire even overclocked withing factory limits. Now when you take things beyond their specs that can change very quickly. My PSU has 4 PCIe cables and only one connector on each. So 2 connections are ok up to 350 ish wattts and still within safety margins. Now saftey margins are another thing that typically are well below their failure range. 15A rating may handle 20+ before any damage is done but I don't mess with electricity that way. We have seen on here a few melted 8 pin connectors from the pull of the FX.
> So long story short it depends on the equipment in question and how hard you push it..


Partially true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So I had read a few times about people using two seperate pci express cables for the same video card because one didnt supply enough power when overclocking...(or simply didn't supply enough power) my question is does this happen because the cable itself cant handle the amps on it's own or is this for those that have multiple rails with lower amperage ratings? The reason I ask is I have the 8pin and 6+2 pin on the same cable one for each gpu and although I'm not having issues if it would help anything to use the two I have just sitting in a box I would do so...the psu has 1 100amp 12v


My answer is yes to both.

Sometimes it is the rating of either the wire or the connector.

Sometimes it is the rails and getting them on separate rails.

Wire is rated to a max amp rating but frankly that rating is false. It does not take into account the length of the wire.

The length of the run is what affects amp ratings esp in dc.
Finding a chart is hard for the low amps we pull.
Look up the amplifier wiring guide for cars for an example.

( there isn't a guide but several. You should be able to see the chart in question)


----------



## mus1mus

Look up "AWG guide for chassis wiring" as it directly relates to our usage.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

thanks guys makes the decision easy because the wires are pretty small diameter..i like the fire to stay inside the components where the magic smoke lives


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Hi guys, someone has tested skydiver one time? Just for fun, for example?
> My results are incredible compared to the Firestrike one, overall for the physics and combined tests!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/2160302/sd/3200514/sd/2695180/sd/2840833
> 
> Sometime I'm AMD fan shamelessly.


Now that you mention it, I've not tested that one on my current setup.

Liking how all the sudden, the physics and combined scores look non-gimped for AMD!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Hi guys, someone has tested skydiver one time? Just for fun, for example?
> My results are incredible compared to the Firestrike one, overall for the physics and combined tests!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/2160302/sd/3200514/sd/2695180/sd/2840833
> 
> Sometime I'm AMD fan shamelessly.


Sure I have here


----------



## bmgjet

Here is my skydive score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8069958

The coil whine is very strong with that bench mark. Sounded like a F1 car was inside my computer.


----------



## tbone8ty

finished my loop









http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/tbone8ty/media/20150804_201535_zps0cpyzaik.jpg.html

everything look good? wasn't really sure where to put the reservoir


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> finished my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/tbone8ty/media/20150804_201535_zps0cpyzaik.jpg.html
> 
> everything look good? wasn't really sure where to put the reservoir


Ectoplasmic cooling looks good


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbone8ty*
> 
> finished my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/tbone8ty/media/20150804_201535_zps0cpyzaik.jpg.html
> 
> everything look good? wasn't really sure where to put the reservoir


Looks good!









That's an awfully small Res...

I'd be leery of that...


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awfully small Res...
> 
> I'd be leery of that...


Mine is the same size, But keep it filled to the threaded part.



Only time its a hassle is when filling the loop. Takes 5-6 quick power ons of pump only to fill it loop enough to start the bleeding process. Then usually ends up at 1/2 fill after bleeding and then needs one last top up after 2 weeks time when has droped 1/4.


----------



## tbone8ty

there is also a mini res in the h220x


----------



## snipekill2445

A small res definitely takes longer to get all the water in your loop with, have to be careful it doesn't run out









Mines filled upto the return line tube thing


----------



## Mega Man

Meh just a secondary res anywho


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an awfully small Res...
> 
> I'd be leery of that...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the same size, But keep it filled to the threaded part.
> 
> 
> 
> Only time its a hassle is when filling the loop. Takes 5-6 quick power ons of pump only to fill it loop enough to start the bleeding process. Then usually ends up at 1/2 fill after bleeding and then needs one last top up after 2 weeks time when has droped 1/4.
Click to expand...

It must be awfully embarrassing having a small one like that, and then posting it on-line...

Man, have some pride....


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It must be awfully embarrassing having a small one like that, and then posting it on-line...
> 
> Man, have some pride....


yeah he needs 1 this size or bigger than 250ml


----------



## mus1mus

Bigger is not always better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> yeah he needs 1 this size or bigger than 250ml


Coming from someone that mounts 2 radiators after each other
















Dude, what is up with that radiator setup? Why are you mounting a second radiator in front of the other?


----------



## mus1mus

Izz called stacking mate.

Most of the time, when improperly implemented, will result in a poor performance. But if done right, will perform close to a an equivalent individual radiators.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Izz called stacking mate.
> 
> Most of the time, when improperly implemented, will result in a poor performance. But if done right, will perform close to a an equivalent individual radiators.


Care to explain how hot air leaving the first rad instantly cools back to ambient to effectively cool the next rad in line? I want to know this magic!


----------



## Mega Man

Short term loads and more water volume means cooler temps as the whole amount of water had not had the temp equalized


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bigger is not always better.


It doesn't even matter how big or small the res is because the bigger the res the longer it takes the kettle to boil, the performance part of any loop in reality is the radiator and fan setup you have. Waterblocks are so good these days it just falls down to which one you like the look of.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Short term loads and more water volume means cooler temps as the whole amount of water had not had the temp equalized


Beat me to it you sneaky devil you!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Coming from someone that mounts 2 radiators after each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what is up with that radiator setup? Why are you mounting a second radiator in front of the other?


swiftech even has a stackable line of radiators designed with this in mind...I considered this as an option but the marketplace here won out with the great deals


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> swiftech even has a stackable line of radiators designed with this in mind...I considered this as an option but the marketplace here won out with the great deals


Please explain how stacking a radiator setup would cool the coolant better than conventional single rads? As the whole point is to push the heat away from the fins using air, so if the 1st rad pushes it's hot air into the 2nd, how does it cool the 2nd rad?


----------



## hurricane28

Exactly! that was my point in the comment, that's like the same if you mount 2 car radiators in front of each other expecting to get better cooling. It simply doesn't make sense why would anyone do that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Care to explain how hot air leaving the first rad instantly cools back to ambient to effectively cool the next rad in line? I want to know this magic!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Please explain how stacking a radiator setup would cool the coolant better than conventional single rads? As the whole point is to push the heat away from the fins using air, so if the 1st rad pushes it's hot air into the 2nd, how does it cool the 2nd rad?


Hardware Labs did this to their GTX series rads. Not stacking 2 individual rads but enclosing 2 single pass radiators into one package. And the results are well, look them up.









The idea is to let the warm water enter the rad that is farthest from the intake. And the cool water to the source of the airflow.



And the result, the best rad in its class. No other 60mm rad can outperform it in pure performance during it's time.

Look up Martin's review.

The downside is, you have to be mindful of the orientation. As I stated earlier, wrong move and the performance is ruined.


----------



## Streetdragon

Wntet to run Prime95..... CPU is @4800Mhz @1,5V Idel and 1,536 on Load. Swiftech H240-X for cooling....
I tuned it a bit:

It worked well for 8 Minutes... then the ice was gone and the temos went to 70+..

I HATE YOU SUMMER and i will be damned befor i clock it down!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Wntet to run Prime95..... CPU is @4800Mhz @1,5V Idel and 1,536 on Load. Swiftech H240-X for cooling....
> I tuned it a bit:
> 
> It worked well for 8 Minutes... then the ice was gone and the temos went to 70+..
> 
> I HATE YOU SUMMER and i will be damned befor i clock it down!


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Coming from someone that mounts 2 radiators after each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, what is up with that radiator setup? Why are you mounting a second radiator in front of the other?


it helped with my load temps as before i stacked it the fx used to hit 60c in ibt and gpu was 56c, now after adding the second rad the cpu hits 54c in ibt and gpu nows hits 51c


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hardware Labs did this to their GTX series rads. Not stacking 2 individual rads but enclosing 2 single pass radiators into one package. And the results are well, look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to let the warm water enter the rad that is farthest from the intake. And the cool water to the source of the airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> And the result, the best rad in its class. No other 60mm rad can outperform it in pure performance during it's time.
> 
> Look up Martin's review.
> 
> The downside is, you have to be mindful of the orientation. As I stated earlier, wrong move and the performance is ruined.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hardware Labs did this to their GTX series rads. Not stacking 2 individual rads but enclosing 2 single pass radiators into one package. And the results are well, look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to let the warm water enter the rad that is farthest from the intake. And the cool water to the source of the airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> And the result, the best rad in its class. No other 60mm rad can outperform it in pure performance during it's time.
> 
> Look up Martin's review.
> 
> The downside is, you have to be mindful of the orientation. As I stated earlier, wrong move and the performance is ruined.


Simplyfied math (T3 - T4) - (T2-T1) = Tf where T3 is the temp of the water input in the rear radiator directly from the CPU and T4 is the Delta T or heat exchanged. T2 is the temp of the water input into the front radiatiorand T1 is the Ambient air temp.
So lets say it was 55C out of the waterblock and after the pass through the rear radiator the water is 30C assuming 90% heat transfer. That is the temp of the water sent to the front radiator.
With a ambient temp of 20C the front radiator only has drop the temp from 30C to 20C. Which would exit at about 21C to the pump. If with sufficient mass of air flowing, the raise of the air temp to the rear radiator would be 1 to 5 degrees C.
The temp of the air flowing in to the rear radiator would only be a few degrees higher than front. When there is a significant Delta with the air and coolant in the rear radiator to do this.
That is about as simple as I can explain it without using calculus

Separate radiators are better because of the delta is the same on both radiators.

I have had this argument with another mechanic about putting a large trans mission cooler inline with the coolant loop in the radiator. Using the output line fom the transmission to the trans cooler into the original radiator lowered the operating temp of the engine under full load. This allowed the AC to be used when pulling a hill with full load (Daytime Mojarve Desert). It also stabilizes the temp of the engine and transmission and brings it optimal operating temp quicker. Operating a trans at 95C has the effect of boiling the condensation out while remaining inside the temp tolerance of the seals.

This made my head hurt, I am going to bed now.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anyone tested FX-8 with crossfire GPU's at 4k yet?

If no one else las done this, than I am certainly going to be doing so for anyone interested.

The time for 390 CF draws very near


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Please explain how stacking a radiator setup would cool the coolant better than conventional single rads? As the whole point is to push the heat away from the fins using air, so if the 1st rad pushes it's hot air into the 2nd, how does it cool the 2nd rad?


if the fans can remove the heat efficiently it would be no different with two 30mm as a 60mm however a ton of variables...at the time I was going to stack two 30mm together with fans push and pull...because swiftech had them on clearance so I would've had a 60mm rad for about half the price at the time they even have fittings to join the two together...but yeah I moved away from that because I waited too long and the price of 60mm rads went down and swiftech sold out of them..I did get a reconditioned rad from an h220 for 25 bucks though.

I knew the performance wouldn't be the same but due to space (and money) constraints I didn't care about 1 or 5c difference







glad I didn't do it now or I would have paperweights now as I've mine on from that setup and I refuse to water cool fiancee pc because she won't even look inside to see if all the fans are spinning...and I'm too lazy to maintain two watercooled pcs I just now got around to cleaning mine...


----------



## diggiddi

My 8350 can't run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400 when overclocked, however it can at stock speed, is there any way round this? or do I just have a bad memory contriller


----------



## mirzet1976

I have mount to stacked rad cpu-gpu-240xt on 480xt-res-pump.


----------



## mirzet1976

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> My 8350 can't run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400 when overclocked, however it can at stock speed, is there any way round this? or do I just have a bad memory contriller


Try setup voltage on 1.735V i have beast 2133 2x8gb and need 1.735 to run 2400 at 1.65V wont boot


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> T
> Try setup voltage on 1.735V i have beast 2133 2x8gb and need 1.735 to run 2400 at 1.65V wont boot


Ok will try it


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> My 8350 can't run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400 when overclocked, however it can at stock speed, is there any way round this? or do I just have a bad memory contriller


Are you juicing up the NB??

And additional juice to the RAM itself?

2 DIMMs or 4?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Are you juicing up the NB??
> 
> And additional juice to the RAM itself?
> 
> 2 DIMMs or 4?


2 dimms 8gb each yeah I had the NB Juiced up 1.2 offset to 1.254 but I'm open to recommedations


----------



## mirzet1976

Cpu-nb or motherboard nb


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Cpu-nb or motherboard nb


CPU-NB


----------



## mirzet1976

Mine is at 1.456V is that to high for 2x8gb 2400mhz fsb 294?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 2 dimms 8gb each yeah I had the NB Juiced up 1.2 offset to 1.254 but I'm open to recommedations


I am running 1.4v NB at 2600MHz right now, with 4 DIMMS at 2133 (CL9)

I was unable to get 2400MHz even when lowering NB to 2400 and increasing timings, but I am chocking that up to my board, and the fact that I am using 4 DIMMs, since 2 DIMMs works fine at 2400.


----------



## diggiddi

According to AMD you are a little over the edge of 1.45v for air cooling(High end heat sink and fan- their words) unless using extreme cooling ie LN2 then its 1.40-1.65v but if you have water cooling then I guess you are fine, google AMD FX performance tuning guide

Edit: Smith is that NB or CPU-NB?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> My 8350 can't run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400 when overclocked, however it can at stock speed, is there any way round this? or do I just have a bad memory contriller


Try adding more volts to the CPU and CPU/NB, also CPU/NB needs to be set at 2600mhz in order for the NB to keep up. You can also try to set the DRAM current capability to 130%, DRAM voltage frequency to 450 and DRAM power phase to extreme in the bios. That's how i maintained my 2400MHz ram.

Personally i don't see any gain from 1866 to 2400mhz RAM other than rendering or exporting from Adobe programs and benchmarks, but even then the speed bump is minimal because at a certain speed the timings and mhz cancel each other out.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone tested FX-8 with crossfire GPU's at 4k yet?
> 
> If no one else las done this, than I am certainly going to be doing so for anyone interested.
> 
> The time for 390 CF draws very near


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8080875?
I can only run Firestrike at 4K. Cant game at it because my display is 1680x1050. So i cant downsample so much.
But i thing the GPUs are limiting befor the COU can do it


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Try adding more volts to the CPU and CPU/NB, also CPU/NB needs to be set at 2600mhz in order for the NB to keep up. You can also try to set the DRAM current capability to 130%, DRAM voltage frequency to 450 and DRAM power phase to extreme in the bios. That's how i maintained my 2400MHz ram.
> 
> Personally i don't see any gain from 1866 to 2400mhz RAM other than rendering or exporting from Adobe programs and benchmarks, but even then the speed bump is minimal because at a certain speed the timings and mhz cancel each other out.


I have some of the settings already and will try bumping up others what is your cpu clock and voltage and cpu-nb voltage?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hardware Labs did this to their GTX series rads. Not stacking 2 individual rads but enclosing 2 single pass radiators into one package. And the results are well, look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to let the warm water enter the rad that is farthest from the intake. And the cool water to the source of the airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> And the result, the best rad in its class. No other 60mm rad can outperform it in pure performance during it's time.
> 
> Look up Martin's review.
> 
> The downside is, you have to be mindful of the orientation. As I stated earlier, wrong move and the performance is ruined.


Dunno why every other rad maker doesn't do that now then?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I have some of the settings already and will try bumping up others what is your cpu clock and voltage and cpu-nb voltage?


Okay good, i run stock 1866Mhz ram at cl8 with 2600MHz CPU/NB because it gives me the best and snappiest response in windows.

My CPU is at 4.8 ghz with 1.476 CPU/NB is at 2600 as i said before, voltage for that is 1.35 if i remember correctly.

You also need to set your CPU and CPU/NB LLC, i use high for both but yours can be wildly different. Its very time consuming to find stable overclocks because you need to discover what your chip likes and doesn't like.

It took me over a month to figure out mine.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I am running 1.4v NB at 2600MHz right now, with 4 DIMMS at 2133 (CL9)
> 
> I was unable to get 2400MHz even when lowering NB to 2400 and increasing timings, but I am chocking that up to my board, and the fact that I am using 4 DIMMs, since 2 DIMMs works fine at 2400.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay good, i run stock 1866Mhz ram at cl8 with 2600MHz CPU/NB because it gives me the best and snappiest response in windows.
> 
> My CPU is at 4.8 ghz with 1.476 CPU/NB is at 2600 as i said before, voltage for that is 1.35 if i remember correctly.
> 
> You also need to set your CPU and CPU/NB LLC, i use high for both but yours can be wildly different. Its very time consuming to find stable overclocks because you need to discover what your chip likes and doesn't like.
> 
> It took me over a month to figure out mine.


Thanks guys none of that worked it just would not boot into windows +rep though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thanks guys none of that worked it just would not boot into windows +rep though


Well no worries, like i said before, i don't see much gain from 1866 anyways so that's the reason i went to stock again.

You can try to get tight timings with 1866mhz, that will give you a nice snappy windows.

If you can get 2600mhz CPU/NB i would go for that, it gives more performance boost than ram speed in my experience.


----------



## mirzet1976

Mine cpu or ram dont like DRAM Cas latancy over 10. 11 and 12 DRAM Cas latency no boot-bios post


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone tested FX-8 with crossfire GPU's at 4k yet?
> 
> If no one else las done this, than I am certainly going to be doing so for anyone interested.
> 
> The time for 390 CF draws very near


crossfired 285s do real well with 2.6K monitor, problem is I don.t have room on my desk for 3 more.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> swiftech even has a stackable line of radiators designed with this in mind...I considered this as an option but the marketplace here won out with the great deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how stacking a radiator setup would cool the coolant better than conventional single rads? As the whole point is to push the heat away from the fins using air, so if the 1st rad pushes it's hot air into the 2nd, how does it cool the 2nd rad?
Click to expand...

they made them. and they are EOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> My 8350 can't run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400 when overclocked, however it can at stock speed, is there any way round this? or do I just have a bad memory contriller


what do you mean by "stock " and "overclocked"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone tested FX-8 with crossfire GPU's at 4k yet?
> 
> If no one else las done this, than I am certainly going to be doing so for anyone interested.
> 
> The time for 390 CF draws very near
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossfired 285s do real well with 2.6K monitor, problem is I don.t have room on my desk for 3 more.
Click to expand...

meh give me fury or give me death


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> My 8350 can't run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400 when overclocked, however it can at stock speed, is there any way round this? or do I just have a bad memory contriller


Set FSB to 224 or 223, can't remember well but the RAM will have a 2388 clock at the mentioned FSB. Set timings to 10-12-12-31-42-CR1. Give it a voltage bump of 1.685 or a little over that. CPU-NB should be around 2600. Trfc should not be lower than 160ns.

These are the things my Trident set for 2400 CR1 Profile.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they made them. and they are EOL
> what do you mean by "stock " and "overclocked"?
> meh give me fury or give me death


At factory stock settings I enabled DOCP and was able to run at 2400 11 13 13 31 1T At my regular OC of 4.6ghz it won't budge from 1600mhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Set FSB to 224 or 223, can't remember well but the RAM will have a 2388 clock at the mentioned FSB. Set timings to 10-12-12-31-42-CR1. Give it a voltage bump of 1.685 or a little over that. CPU-NB should be around 2600. Trfc should not be lower than 160ns.
> 
> These are the things my Trident set for 2400 CR1 Profile.


I'll give that a shot but Will the rest of the settings still work at that FSB or will I have to tweak them some more? I know the multi will decrease to 20 from 23 to keep my 4.6


----------



## CS14

Have had my FX-8320 for a little while now, decided to finally join. I haven't pushed her too far yet but I see lots of potential in her









For those who like pics, here are some of her current setup:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





(Ghetto rigged VRM coolling FTW)




(FX-8320 and new SSD came in the mail the same day. Quite exciting)




I'll get around to taking better quality pics. Took these after placing in my new Asus board and was eager to fire her up. Once the daily temps go down a little bit towards the end of summer (no AC, bringing in cool air from window) I'll really be pushing an OC on it. So far I've hit 4.2 stable without touching voltages.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I'm wondering why is it when I tighten the timings on my ram when I hit the tightest timings my ram sets it self to single channel mode. It only h appends when I tighten timing for example
CL 9-12-12-31-40 2T 2400 Mhz Single Channel vs CL10-12-12-31-40-2T Dual Channel. Same 2x8Gb Corsair Vengeance Pro ram in dual channel ram slots. Same thing happens when Im at 1600mhz CL 6 vs CL 7


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I'm wondering why is it when I tighten the timings on my ram when I hit the tightest timings my ram sets it self to single channel mode. It only h appends when I tighten timing for example
> CL 9-12-12-31-40 2T 2400 Mhz Single Channel vs CL10-12-12-31-40-2T Dual Channel. Same 2x8Gb Corsair Vengeance Pro ram in dual channel ram slots. Same thing happens when Im at 1600mhz CL 6 vs CL 7


You want to go to bios, advanced, IOMMU = enabled. Select DCT Unganged Mode [Enabled]

F10 save

[Enabled]: Ganged mode.
[Disabled]: Unganged mode.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> You want to go to bios, advanced, IOMMU = enabled. Select DCT Unganged Mode [Enabled]
> 
> F10 save
> 
> [Enabled]: Ganged mode.
> [Disabled]: Unganged mode.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Its all configured properly its just in tightening timings why I dont know, Also changing the fsb:dram ratio don"t matter it will change to single channel if my timings are tight


----------



## mus1mus

Means it's tapping out. Won't get that tight.


----------



## Kalistoval

aw but it passes memtest hci


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> aw but it passes memtest hci


At single channel? Not worth it dude.


----------



## Kalistoval

I know sad panda


----------



## Kalistoval

Diggiddi did you try different fsb:dram ratios when over clocking to reach 2400mhz? and if so what ratios?.


----------



## diggiddi

Naah I did not change FSB at all, just kept it at 200, I think I might have found the issue, I switched to ganged mode in an attempt to increase single threaded performance so I will undo that and try to hit 2133 on 4 sticks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I know sad panda


Just stop at the timings that enables both channels.

And stabilize that there.


----------



## Kalistoval

10-12-12 is the best any lower and it will result in single channel. =/ does Fsb:dram play a role in performance much?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 10-12-12 is the best any lower and it will result in single channel. =/ does Fsb:dram play a role in performance much?


My kit will only accept a 2400 10-12-12-31-CR1 using 224 FSB. Other kits might take advantage of the higher FSB to get the same ratings. But OC'ing RAM is always either hit or miss.

Stick with one that allows you to do a CR1. If you are still adventurous, give it a 1.75+ Voltage.


----------



## diggiddi

Its a wrap! once cpu is overclocked it will not overclock ram past 1600mhz, the system will not boot into OS regardless of settings
I see an 9590 in my future


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Its a wrap! once cpu is overclocked it will not overclock ram past 1600mhz, the system will not boot into OS regardless of settings
> I see an 9590 in my future


BIOS Screens dude


----------



## CS14

Just hit 4.5Ghz @ 1.38v IBT STABLE





Took advantage of the nice cool air tonight (60°F/15.5°C) to keep nice temps during stability testing. I've got my case set up by my window with intake vents in front of my window fan pulling in the cool air directly. No doubt they're going to be a little bit higher during the day seeing as it's still summer but with the season change around the corner I'm not too worried. I had a similar setup for my X4 965 @1.5v during the winter and was able to keep it through the summer surprisingly.

Anyways, I'll be trying to see if I can go any lower on the voltage before moving on to longer stability testing.

Edit:
Here's a run of Cinebench


----------



## Kalistoval

Now when I mention FSBRAM, I'm talking about in cpu-z in between Dram frequency and CAS# Latency (CL). Can having the FSB closer to the dram improve performance at lower memory frequencies. I have bits and pieces that point me in that direction, for example FSBRAM 1:2 will overclock from DDR3 800 (400 mhz) to DDR3 1400 at like cl 5 or 6+ single and dual channel.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> they made them. and they are EOL
> what do you mean by "stock " and "overclocked"?
> meh give me fury or give me death
> 
> 
> 
> At factory stock settings I enabled DOCP and was able to run at 2400 11 13 13 31 1T At my regular OC of 4.6ghz it won't budge from 1600mhz
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Set FSB to 224 or 223, can't remember well but the RAM will have a 2388 clock at the mentioned FSB. Set timings to 10-12-12-31-42-CR1. Give it a voltage bump of 1.685 or a little over that. CPU-NB should be around 2600. Trfc should not be lower than 160ns.
> 
> These are the things my Trident set for 2400 CR1 Profile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give that a shot but Will the rest of the settings still work at that FSB or will I have to tweak them some more? I know the multi will decrease to 20 from 23 to keep my 4.6
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Its a wrap! once cpu is overclocked it will not overclock ram past 1600mhz, the system will not boot into OS regardless of settings
> I see an 9590 in my future


i bet you are not pushing enough voltage


----------



## diggiddi

How much voltage do I need I've gone up to 1.75 DRAM
@ Mus1mus I'll give you some screenshots on the morrow


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How much voltage do I need I've gone up to 1.75 DRAM
> @ Mus1mus I'll give you some screenshots on the morrow


I would just go for the highest clock I can dial at say 1.65 for the RAM. And reserve the additional voltage to try stabilizing the highest and tightest speed I can dial.

If I can't get it stabilize, drop down again and repeat the process.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Just hit 4.5Ghz @ 1.38v IBT STABLE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took advantage of the nice cool air tonight (60°F/15.5°C) to keep nice temps during stability testing. I've got my case set up by my window with intake vents in front of my window fan pulling in the cool air directly. No doubt they're going to be a little bit higher during the day seeing as it's still summer but with the season change around the corner I'm not too worried. I had a similar setup for my X4 965 @1.5v during the winter and was able to keep it through the summer surprisingly.
> 
> Anyways, I'll be trying to see if I can go any lower on the voltage before moving on to longer stability testing.
> 
> Edit:
> Here's a run of Cinebench
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If I were you I'd put some fans on the VRM and behind the CPU socket on the back of the motherboard. You still have some tep room but the difference between package and socket temps is nearly 20c and should be more like 10c or less


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If I were you I'd put some fans on the VRM and behind the CPU socket on the back of the motherboard. You still have some tep room but the difference between package and socket temps is nearly 20c and should be more like 10c or less


I've got a (cheap crap) fan over the VRM area and been looking to place on on the back of the motherboard. I got no more 3/4 pins left on my motherboard and all but 1 of my fans are 3/4 pin adapters. I'll be getting an adapter or splitter here soon.


----------



## Johan45

Until then I'd be tempted to put the one on the VRM on the back. I found that one to be the most beneficial.


----------



## miklkit

How much difference in VRM temperatures is there between the Sabertooth and the CHVZ? It looks like the CHVZ has larger heat sinks, but do they work better?


----------



## Benjiw

Watercool your VRM and NB, no problems cooling them now!


----------



## warpuck

I put a 120mm on the back when running OCCT

with 120mm on



2015-08-07-13h36-Voltage-VIN6.png 32k .png file


with 120mm off





If I let it run long enough with the fan off it will start to drop the frequency down. Use the default settings for the board and let it control everything. This is the way I run it as my daily driver. This 9590 just make it as a 9590. No extra room to get more Ghz

When you compare the temp charts with the fan on it climbs 55C and stays there. With off it climbs past 65 and starts throttleing. The cpu frequency will drop down to 4.2 Ghz to keep the temperature down. Looks like I am going have figure out how to cut a 120 mm hole in the case side. That move air on the CPU and VR backsides.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How much difference in VRM temperatures is there between the Sabertooth and the CHVZ? It looks like the CHVZ has larger heat sinks, but do they work better?


Under same scenarios?

If a Kitty has it's socket +10C from the core, CHVFZ will be playing the socket at -10C fom the cores. Or something like that.

CHVFZ has cooler VRMs.

But doesn't mean you can run it without an Active cooling.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Until then I'd be tempted to put the one on the VRM on the back. I found that one to be the most beneficial.


I'll give that a try then


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Under same scenarios?
> 
> If a Kitty has it's socket +10C from the core, CHVFZ will be playing the socket at -10C fom the cores. Or something like that.
> 
> CHVFZ has cooler VRMs.
> 
> But doesn't mean you can run it without an Active cooling.


Socket temps are not an issue but lower is better.

VRM temps are the issue, and air cooling by definition is active cooling.

No one has measured the difference in VRM temps at the same loads?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Under same scenarios?
> 
> If a Kitty has it's socket +10C from the core, CHVFZ will be playing the socket at -10C fom the cores. Or something like that.
> 
> CHVFZ has cooler VRMs.
> 
> But doesn't mean you can run it without an Active cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socket temps are not an issue but lower is better.
> 
> VRM temps are the issue, and air cooling by definition is active cooling.
> 
> No one has measured the difference in VRM temps at the same loads?
Click to expand...

Sabretooth has a sensor, I don't think the CHV-Z does. I


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Under same scenarios?
> 
> If a Kitty has it's socket +10C from the core, CHVFZ will be playing the socket at -10C fom the cores. Or something like that.
> 
> CHVFZ has cooler VRMs.
> 
> But doesn't mean you can run it without an Active cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socket temps are not an issue but lower is better.
> 
> VRM temps are the issue, and air cooling by definition is active cooling.
> 
> No one has measured the difference in VRM temps at the same loads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sabretooth has a sensor, I don't think the CHV-Z does. I
Click to expand...

True. ^

All you can actually refer to the socket on the CHVFZ is the Socket. Or touche them heatsink.


----------



## miklkit

Trudat. Only the GD80 and Sabertooth come with VRM temp sensors. I was just hoping someone had installed sensors on a CHVZ so they actually knew what was happening.

Just touching the heat sinks isn't always good enough. On my Sabertooth the heat sink always stayed at 45C even when the VRMs were at 82C according to my laser thermometer.


----------



## Mega Man

and this is why i NEVER recommend using a IR thermometer


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and this is why i NEVER recommend using a IR thermometer


That's also why people try to get vrm temps from the back...but yeah so much heat production from everything ir thermals arent reliable..


----------



## miklkit

Ah but they ARE reliable when used properly.

When the heat sink reads 45C but when the dot is put directly on the VRMs it is supposed to be cooling and it reads 82C, then it is obvious that the heat sink is not cooling the VRMs. Been there, done that.

Don't blame the tool for operator error.

EDIT: Here look at this pic. Zoom in and you can clearly see the VRM under the heat sink. ut the dot there to see what is really going on.


----------



## Mega Man

ok, i can tell you dont use it properly
the laser just shows you where

it reads a CIRCLE not a DOT and the CIRCLE gets bigger the farther you are away . and all that shiny in the pic, distorts your reading HORRIBLY
most quality units give the size of the circle vs distance in a pic molded on the plastic

IR thermometers read best on FLAT BLACK

the farther from black the less accurate

the farther from flat the less accurate

i have been in rooms 100+deg that the ir read 32 due to these issues and i am talking about a fluke


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, i can tell you dont use it properly
> the laser just shows you where
> 
> it reads a CIRCLE not a DOT and the CIRCLE gets bigger the farther you are away . and all that shiny in the pic, distorts your reading HORRIBLY
> most quality units give the size of the circle vs distance in a pic molded on the plastic
> 
> IR thermometers read best on FLAT BLACK
> 
> the farther from black the less accurate
> 
> the farther from flat the less accurate
> 
> i have been in rooms 100+deg that the ir read 32 due to these issues and i am talking about a fluke


fluke makes some great stuff especially their network diagnostics...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ah but they ARE reliable when used properly.
> 
> When the heat sink reads 45C but when the dot is put directly on the VRMs it is supposed to be cooling and it reads 82C, then it is obvious that the heat sink is not cooling the VRMs. Been there, done that.
> 
> Don't blame the tool for operator error.
> 
> EDIT: Here look at this pic. Zoom in and you can clearly see the VRM under the heat sink. ut the dot there to see what is really going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, i can tell you dont use it properly
> the laser just shows you where
> 
> it reads a CIRCLE not a DOT and the CIRCLE gets bigger the farther you are away . and all that shiny in the pic, distorts your reading HORRIBLY
> most quality units give the size of the circle vs distance in a pic molded on the plastic
> 
> IR thermometers read best on FLAT BLACK
> 
> the farther from black the less accurate
> 
> the farther from flat the less accurate
> 
> i have been in rooms 100+deg that the ir read 32 due to these issues and i am talking about a fluke


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, i can tell you dont use it properly
> the laser just shows you where
> 
> it reads a CIRCLE not a DOT and the CIRCLE gets bigger the farther you are away . and all that shiny in the pic, distorts your reading HORRIBLY
> most quality units give the size of the circle vs distance in a pic molded on the plastic
> 
> IR thermometers read best on FLAT BLACK
> 
> the farther from black the less accurate
> 
> the farther from flat the less accurate
> 
> i have been in rooms 100+deg that the ir read 32 due to these issues and i am talking about a fluke
> 
> 
> 
> fluke makes some great stuff especially their network diagnostics...
Click to expand...

Like any tool, gotta understand it to know it's limitations and how best to use it.
Just got one of these http://en-us.fluke.com/products/infrared-cameras/tix560-infrared-camera.html at work. Pretty cool but it's going to take me a while to learn all the features etc.


----------



## miklkit

Understand I had to hold the camera back to get the pic. The IR thermometer gets much much closer.

Indeed they DO read black best so it helps to get into the gaps between the fins on that bright heat sink. The GD80 heat sink is ruff and almost black and gives good readings.

Again, the gun gets as close as possible to get the most accurate readings.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Understand I had to hold the camera back to get the pic. The IR thermometer gets much much closer.
> 
> Indeed they DO read black best so it helps to get into the gaps between the fins on that bright heat sink. The GD80 heat sink is ruff and almost black and gives good readings.
> 
> Again, the gun gets as close as possible to get the most accurate readings.


You can take a picture with the camera we got yesterday, download the image to a computer , then use your mouse to point to anywhere on that picture and it will display the temp where the pointer is. Pretty neat.


----------



## miklkit

Wow. That is neat. Bet it's expensive. My el cheapo gun has a circle of around 1" at the distance I use it at.

But on topic, I guess no one knows the difference in vrm temps between the two boards.


----------



## Mega Man

not much i have both


----------



## CS14

How do these Cinebench results look? Are they around where they should be? Anything FX-8320 is from previous runs on the same chip at different clocks. I briefly had it score around the 4.3 for whatever reason, I assume it's safe to say it could have been an anomaly?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> How do these Cinebench results look? Are they around where they should be? Anything FX-8320 is from previous runs on the same chip at different clocks. I briefly had it score around the 4.3 for whatever reason, I assume it's safe to say it could have been an anomaly?


Cinebench can be greatly effected by background applications.


----------



## Rick Arter

Here are my FX-8320 3600MHz Turbo disabled undervolting results. Cant believe how low volts are compared to factory setting. I ran this at 1.35v for so long if only I had known what I know now. Ran Prime95 smallFFTs and LargeFFTs for 6 hours which is good enough for me. I picked up a Kill a watt EZ interested to know what if any diff there is in power draw under load. I know temps have sure gone down even though they weren't a problem before with a TR Archon HSF. If I could get these clocks stable at 1.0v that would be sweet!


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Cinebench can be greatly effected by background applications.


Had the absolute bare minimum running. Just less than 1GB of my RAM was in use prior to even opening the application. I'm not sure if I should be expecting higher or not.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*
> 
> Here are my FX-8320 3600MHz Turbo disabled undervolting results. Cant believe how low volts are compared to factory setting. I ran this at 1.35v for so long if only I had known what I know now. Ran Prime95 smallFFTs and LargeFFTs for 6 hours which is good enough for me. I picked up a Kill a watt EZ interested to know what if any diff there is in power draw under load. I know temps have sure gone down even though they weren't a problem before with a TR Archon HSF. If I could get these clocks stable at 1.0v that would be sweet!


Impressive undervolt.


----------



## btupsx

4.62 GHz @ 1.368, 24/7:


----------



## snipekill2445

Got a 707 at 4.5ghz


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Impressive undervolt.


mine will run 3.2 at 1.06v but I go higher not lower


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You can take a picture with the camera we got yesterday, download the image to a computer , then use your mouse to point to anywhere on that picture and it will display the temp where the pointer is. Pretty neat.


I did this for a year at work before moving into planning dept. We would set targets on the hottest spots and could not have a delta of more than 7ºF. If we did then a notification would be written for the next turnaround to check for loose connections or degrading wires. The camera wasn't a fluke but it sounds like same or similar program for troubleshooting.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> mine will run 3.2 at 1.06v but I go higher not lower


These chips seem to under-volt as nice as they overclock. Before I got my H75 I under-volted a bit (can't remember by how much) to keep down temps.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You can take a picture with the camera we got yesterday, download the image to a computer , then use your mouse to point to anywhere on that picture and it will display the temp where the pointer is. Pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> I did this for a year at work before moving into planning dept. We would set targets on the hottest spots and could not have a delta of more than 7ºF. If we did then a notification would be written for the next turnaround to check for loose connections or degrading wires. The camera wasn't a fluke but it sounds like same or similar program for troubleshooting.
Click to expand...

That's in our future. We have several electrical panels that need to be load balanced too. Should help us identify the areas that need it worst and help with intelligent maintenance scheduling.
Given where you live, I'm betting you work for Dow chemical?


----------



## miklkit

This will be used by no one, but I just got around to installing the last bios, 13.6, on the GD80 and do believe I am seeing better performance in games. More testing required!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This will be used by no one, but I just got around to installing the last bios, 13.6, on the GD80 and do believe I am seeing better performance in games. More testing required!


I should get another GD 80 , just to play with different bios etc., hate to screw up the one I have


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's in our future. We have several electrical panels that need to be load balanced too. Should help us identify the areas that need it worst and help with intelligent maintenance scheduling.
> Given where you live, I'm betting you work for Dow chemical?


Citgo Refinery. We have been looking for hot spots for years on the 480V and 2400V systems. I load balance in all electrical panels when adding circuits and pass it by engineering if that's what you are talking about. We also have huge capacitor banks at all the sub stations.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I should get another GD 80 , just to play with different bios etc., hate to screw up the one I have


I hardly remember the 11.13 bios anymore but think it was better when going for ultimate clocks while the latest ones give less vdroop at lighter loads. But where would you get another GD80 as they seem to be out of production.

Oil refineries and electricity..............

I got zapped by 480v one time but it was only a partial zap.

One time a crane swung its boom too close to a 50,000v line. The juice went down the boom and through the chassis blowing every seal and gasket on the the way, then jumped from the left rear wheel to the ground where it blew a 1 yard (meter) deep hole in the pavement. The operator was unhurt but got fired.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I hardly remember the 11.13 bios anymore but think it was better when going for ultimate clocks while the latest ones give less vdroop at lighter loads. But where would you get another GD80 as they seem to be out of production.
> 
> Oil refineries and electricity..............
> 
> I got zapped by 480v one time but it was only a partial zap.
> 
> One time a crane swung its boom too close to a 50,000v line. The juice went down the boom and through the chassis blowing every seal and gasket on the the way, then jumped from the left rear wheel to the ground where it blew a 1 yard (meter) deep hole in the pavement. The operator was unhurt but got fired.


The rigger should get fired too!

Edit: Thank God you weren't grounded good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's in our future. We have several electrical panels that need to be load balanced too. Should help us identify the areas that need it worst and help with intelligent maintenance scheduling.
> Given where you live, I'm betting you work for Dow chemical?
> 
> 
> 
> Citgo Refinery. We have been looking for hot spots for years on the 480V and 2400V systems. I load balance in all electrical panels when adding circuits and pass it by engineering if that's what you are talking about. We also have huge capacitor banks at all the sub stations.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I should get another GD 80 , just to play with different bios etc., hate to screw up the one I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly remember the 11.13 bios anymore but think it was better when going for ultimate clocks while the latest ones give less vdroop at lighter loads. But where would you get another GD80 as they seem to be out of production.
> 
> Oil refineries and electricity..............
> 
> I got zapped by 480v one time but it was only a partial zap.
> 
> One time a crane swung its boom too close to a 50,000v line. The juice went down the boom and through the chassis blowing every seal and gasket on the the way, then jumped from the left rear wheel to the ground where it blew a 1 yard (meter) deep hole in the pavement. The operator was unhurt but got fired.
Click to expand...

Lots of petro chem down there isn't there?
There have been so many updates to our facilities, it's changed the electrical demand significantly. So there's plenty of work to do .

Mik - I agree 11.13 was better for ultimate clocks, newer get less droop. I think I can still find a GD -80







.

Scary stuff with contacting the wire, the high lines just north of where I live carry enough juice to instantly vaporize a human being. poof! I've seen mock rescues that throw a 20 ft arc to the grounding rod.
We had an accident a few years back, fellow leaned into a transformer and touched his forehead to one of the phases. Blew him backwards about 15 feet into the side of a building. Very lucky to be alive - amazingly, the only burns he had were on his shoulder ( it was in contact with the door on the Xformer) and his right foot ( blew a hole in his boot). His face and head had soot on them, but under that it was like a good sunburn, that's all. Gotta be careful with that stuff


----------



## MTup

Yes, a lot of petro and chemical plants. If you need a job it's here for the next at least 5 yrs. The city is scrambling to find places for man camps right now.

If you are an electrician you had better know where all your body parts are at all times when working on equipment. We do everything possible to make sure nothing is energized before working on it. Times have changed for sure.


----------



## mus1mus

Oui! @miklkit did the boom even touch the line?

These stories remind me of a kid from my place that climbed a 69000 VA transmission line post. That's close to a hundred feet in height! Newly built, and these kids didn't know the lines were already fired up!

Some alcohol into the brain, these kids went on to dare everyone for a race to reach the top of the post.

The guy leading the race, grabbed for the insulator at the bottom phase and BOOM! Loud POP, guy fell 60FT, back first to a basketball court fence, unconscious. No one thought he will survive. Got cleared for a couple of weeks due to minor burns on his left hand to his arms. Lucky guy!

Told a story that he didn't even had a hand to the insulator.


----------



## MTup

This explains that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/
SPOILER]

Now, which ram settings should I run? I have 1866 and overclocked to 2006.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/
SPOILER]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/
SPOILER]


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> This explains that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> SPOILER]
> 
> Now, which ram settings should I run? I have 1866 and overclocked to 2006.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> SPOILER]


Ei, wondering why HV Transmission line wires are not insulated?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ei, wondering why HV Transmission line wires are not insulated?


They are unless they are 20 ft (6m or so) in the air as a highline.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> They are unless they are 20 ft (6m or so) in the air as a highline.


hmm

Those that are insulated may not be at KV levels yet.

They will need thicker than practical insulators at Very High levels.








Thicker than you would imagine


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm
> 
> Those that are insulated may not be at KV levels yet.
> 
> They will need thicker than practical insulators at Very High levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thicker than you would imagine


Insulated wires won't stretch as tight as bare. Those that are insulated can be at KV levels but need to be larger (awg size) and sometimes armored. .

So Mus I took your advise with my ram timings and it worked but wasn't getting the speed I had at 1720MHz so tightened the timings a bit. latency is lower on memory but L3 cache is better. I honestly don't know what L3 does but I know you want lower ns's.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Insulated wires won't stretch as tight as bare. Those that are insulated can be at KV levels but need to be larger (awg size) and sometimes armored. .
> 
> So Mus I took your advise with my ram timings and it worked but wasn't getting the speed I had at 1720MHz so tightened the timings a bit. latency is lower on memory but L3 cache is better. I honestly don't know what L3 does but I know you want lower ns's.


I would shoot for prescribed memory clocks such as 1600, 1866, 2133, 2400 for a start.

Don't be afraid. You're better off with those numbers. Just think about the CPU-NB to be always in place say 2200 - 2500 MHz
Try, 229 or 267 for 2133
233 for 1866
250 for 2000

Give the RAM a relaxed timings at 10-10-10-30-CR2 to begin.







If it boots, try tightening them timings. If it doesn't boot, go back and change a timing at a time. Primary timings are the ones to check at first. Other things can be left to AUTO.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I would shoot for prescribed memory clocks such as 1600, 1866, 2133, 2400 for a start.
> 
> Don't be afraid. You're better off with those numbers. Just think about the CPU-NB to be always in place say 2200 - 2500 MHz
> Try, 229 or 267 for 2133
> 233 for 1866
> 250 for 2000
> 
> Give the RAM a relaxed timings at 10-10-10-30-CR2 to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it boots, try tightening them timings. If it doesn't boot, go back and change a timing at a time. Primary timings are the ones to check at first. Other things can be left to AUTO.


My MB is saying it's good for 2000 so I got close to it with my 215 FSB and it's just as snappy as the 1720 ram settings. I'll go for the prescribed setting tomorrow. Still learning ram and I know you are the guru in this dept.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> My MB is saying it's good for 2000 so I got close to it with my 215 FSB and it's just as snappy as the 1720 ram settings. I'll go for the prescribed setting tomorrow. Still learning ram and I know you are the guru in this dept.


No I am not. But I wish I was that good.









Your mobo can support more than that but that is a matter of a guarantee that they labelled it as capable of this or that. It's Overclocking, so guarantee is always questionable.

Once you mess around the Memory OC, remember to save a known good config into your BIOS saving slots for easy revert if things go wrong.

I advised for the known values as if you look closely to the advertised memory kit and speeds, they have their designated timings shown. That should be your guide. Say duplicate those. Though not all brands carry the same specs, and not all kits function alike.

I started like this:
I would look for a kit close to what I have but of a higher speed and copy their prescribed timings for a try. Success, go further. Fail to post, look for another one. Til I get these things to my mind.









And I forgot about Voltages.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No I am not. But I wish I was that good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mobo can support more than that but that is a matter of a guarantee that they labelled it as capable of this or that. It's Overclocking, so guarantee is always questionable.
> 
> Once you mess around the Memory OC, remember to save a known good config into your BIOS saving slots for easy revert if things go wrong.
> 
> I advised for the known values as if you look closely to the advertised memory kit and speeds, they have their designated timings shown. That should be your guide. Say duplicate those. Though not all brands carry the same specs, and not all kits function alike.
> 
> I started like this:
> I would look for a kit close to what I have but of a higher speed and copy their prescribed timings for a try. Success, go further. Fail to post, look for another one. Til I get these things to my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I forgot about Voltages.


I do these things now after learning from here and don't forget about voltages anymore . Saving settings is a must for me and while I'm at it I save and economy setting at the same time. My goal is to run 5GHz 24/7 and I do this as one of the many hobbies I have. I have all the parts I need for a custom loop but can't put it together until I get a few more days off. Doing this will get my temps down a bit I'm sure (not doing bad with H100i now) and I won't be afraid to put 1.6 vcore in this virshera. If I burn it up I'll get another. Sounds like a mad scientist I suppose.


----------



## bmgjet

Well I guess its time to say good bye to this club. Have made the change to a 5820K since ZEN is still more then 12 months away.
But must say the old 8350 has served me well got it release day and for the almost 3 years iv had it at 5ghz.
Day 1 it use to do 5ghz on 1.54V, now it takes 1.57V to maintain it while using a full water loop, Where it use to only need a Antec 920.


----------



## MTup

Something worth noting: I ran IBT AVX with 10-12-12-31 CR1 timings on my 1866 ram at 2006 and the timing and gflops were ok. I changed the tRAS to 30 and the gflops and timings were all over the place ranging from 82 gflops to 95 then back and forth. I didn't think the tRAS would do all this.

Good luck bmgjet!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oui! @miklkit did the boom even touch the line?
> 
> These stories remind me of a kid from my place that climbed a 69000 VA transmission line post. That's close to a hundred feet in height! Newly built, and these kids didn't know the lines were already fired up!
> 
> Some alcohol into the brain, these kids went on to dare everyone for a race to reach the top of the post.
> 
> The guy leading the race, grabbed for the insulator at the bottom phase and BOOM! Loud POP, guy fell 60FT, back first to a basketball court fence, unconscious. No one thought he will survive. Got cleared for a couple of weeks due to minor burns on his left hand to his arms. Lucky guy!
> 
> Told a story that he didn't even had a hand to the insulator.


I don't remember the actual distance that the electricity jumped, but I do remember that the hi tension lines were outside the refinery so the spark might have jumped 20 ft (6-7 meters).


----------



## polg0003

How are these chips in the long term? I am considering running mine at 4.8 - 5 ghz. From experience, how do these chips hold up under those conditions?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polg0003*
> 
> How are these chips in the long term? I am considering running mine at 4.8 - 5 ghz. From experience, how do these chips hold up under those conditions?


As long as you cool them properly, you should have no problems. I've ran 2 of them for over a year at 5 ghz without any signs of degredation. Probably more of a threat to the motherboard or powersupply than the chip.


----------



## mus1mus

I have tortured my 8320 beyond what most will consider safe. 1.675 for benches. Stress testing to 75+C on a high ambient area.

Still kicking.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have tortured my 8320 beyond what most will consider safe. 1.675 for benches. Stress testing to 75+C on a high ambient area.
> 
> Still kicking.


that the same one you burnt the connector pushing volts?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that the same one you burnt the connector pushing volts?


Yessir. But I have spent little to no time at it now.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yessir. But I have spent little to no time at it now.


yeah you got bitten by the Intel bug...it's ok we won't throw you out on your face just yet lol....I've thought of starting an Intel build but I'm on the fence because by the time I would have it done the next gen of processors will probably be out


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah you got bitten by the Intel bug...it's ok we won't throw you out on your face just yet lol....I've thought of starting an Intel build but I'm on the fence because by the time I would have it done the next gen of processors will probably be out


Nat really. I enjoy pushing the FX more. It's more satisfying.

But my X99 is acting up and throwing weird numbers on 3Dmark.

Physics is terribad! And I can't seem to solve the issue. Take a look:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5661030

This thing showed be chalking up 19K Physics.

And hint, I will switch to the FX again to try catch Mr. Canadian winter ambient's FS on a 290







the thing is keen on breaking 15K Graphics.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polg0003*
> 
> How are these chips in the long term? I am considering running mine at 4.8 - 5 ghz. From experience, how do these chips hold up under those conditions?


These CPUs are tanks. I was running an 8350 at 5 ghz & 1.64v while stress testing on air and couldn't kill it. A year later it was doing 4.8 24/7.

I'm ticked that this latest bios won't let me give it more juice. It only goes up to 1.52v and anything past that gets a BSOD. Just one more notch and I'm pretty sure it would get 5ghz 24/7. I used to run these things at 1.55-1.57 with the older bios.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polg0003*
> 
> How are these chips in the long term? I am considering running mine at 4.8 - 5 ghz. From experience, how do these chips hold up under those conditions?


I ran my 8320 at 5ghz for a little more then 16 straight months; of course due to certain events i no longer have that pc. no harm, it's not the voltage that damages these chips it's the heat. if you can keep the heat down you can run them at 5ghz as long as you want; your motherboard is more at risk then the cpu, if your motherboard isn't solid you run the risk of popping your caps or vrms...


----------



## Streetdragon

I think i found the Gaminglimit of the 8350 @ 4,8Ghz. When i game Crysis3 at max graphics and 2560/1600 resolution i can see, that my r9 290 Crossfire is not at 100%. From time to time i have a framedrop.
Need Zen....


----------



## mus1mus

Try to drop the CPU frequency and check GPU utilization. If it drops with CPU speed dropping, then yeah. Either wait for ZEN or OC that further while waiting.


----------



## mattg

Whats ZEN?


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Whats ZEN?


Next generation of AMD CPUs.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Next generation of AMD CPUs.


Hopefully they up the single threaded performance to keep up with Intel!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Next generation of AMD CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they up the single threaded performance to keep up with Intel!
Click to expand...

You can bet on that, What i keep hearing about Zen so far it's the only thing stopping me from jumping onto X99 for a benching platform









Well.....that and money....


----------



## Streetdragon

But i think the (what i know) 6 and 8 Core wont be cheap. Hopefully the 6Core will be @ 350€ and the / Core @ 450€ or less!


----------



## mattg

new board platform im guessing?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> new board platform im guessing?


Yep, New everything and i am soooo looking forward to it


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, New everything and i am soooo looking forward to it


any links to info on it?! sounds interesting!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, New everything and i am soooo looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any links to info on it?! sounds interesting!
Click to expand...

Sure thing, here you go: LINK


----------



## Johan45

AMD Reveals the Monsterous 'Exascale Heterogeneous Processor'
Quote:


> There had been rumors about AMD working on a huge APU with Zen cores and Greenland HBM graphics, something that AMD had hinted upon in its official roadmap. However, it has (finally) officially revealed details about the upcoming APU in a paper submitted to IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineer). The APU, dubbed an "Exascale Heterogeneous Processor" or EHP for short is the mother of all APUs with 32 Zen Cores, an absolutely huge Greenland graphics die and upto 32 GB of HBM2 memory - all on a 2.5D interposer.
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/amd-exascale-heterogeneous-processor-ehp-apu-32-zen-cores-hbm2/#ixzz3i9clLtAS


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> AMD Reveals the Monsterous 'Exascale Heterogeneous Processor'
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There had been rumors about AMD working on a huge APU with Zen cores and Greenland HBM graphics, something that AMD had hinted upon in its official roadmap. However, it has (finally) officially revealed details about the upcoming APU in a paper submitted to IEEE (Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineer). The APU, dubbed an "Exascale Heterogeneous Processor" or EHP for short is the mother of all APUs with 32 Zen Cores, an absolutely huge Greenland graphics die and upto 32 GB of HBM2 memory - all on a 2.5D interposer.
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/amd-exascale-heterogeneous-processor-ehp-apu-32-zen-cores-hbm2/#ixzz3i9clLtAS
Click to expand...

The rumblings get more interesting all the time.
I sold some stocks about a month ago ( actually timed it right for once! ) and have a good chunk of cash laying around ( at least for me anyhow lol) I really should invest in AMD, at $2 a pop, it's got a lot of room to go up.


----------



## mus1mus

WCCFTECH is always ahead of the rumor mill though. Too ahead, their figures are somewhat a year or two too advanced!









But then, I really hope AMD can pull off a shocker in a year time. Gotta spice up the lives of the hopeful anti-Intel-marketing-shizz enthusiasts.

Coz if they do, the race for IPC improvement to be offered by both companies will jump from a pffft! 5% per generation to something worth mentioning.


----------



## Johan45

It does sound tempting , I hope they actually make something "new and competitive" again. Give Intel a bit of a double take for a change


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It does sound tempting , I hope they actually make something "new and competitive" again. Give Intel a bit of a double take for a change


History seems to repeat itself. Intel is content to take baby steps ( maybe even backwards i.e. 6700k gaming perf.) and that may leave the door open just wide enough for Jim Keller to pull something off. Time will tell, but unless something weird happens, there will almost certainly be a run up in stock price during the days just prior to Zen's launch. If it delivers, it's hard to tell where the stock will top out at ( I'd say 2 months after Zen drops to just before Intel's next arc launch). It's fun to speculate







.


----------



## CS14

If the next AMD release is a (another) disappointment in terms of IPC performance I'll be switching over to the blue side.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> If the next AMD release is a (another) disappointment in terms of IPC performance I'll be switching over to the blue side.


Don't worry, no one's gonna hurt you by doing so.









To be just plain and simple honest though, an IPC comparable to that of Ivy will already be enough for me to buy the chip. 8-cores to rival an older gen Intel Hyper Threading mainstream chip will 've massive for me.

Now, if they are talking about 16 or 32 of those cores, hmmm imma wet my pants off for one!


----------



## mattg

I guess it also depends on pricing, if its cheaper then the comparable intels and has similar performance it should do well


----------



## Mike The Owl

I have decided to wait till 2017 and update my system to Zen, by then we will have new motherboards to choose from, (I hope there's a FX4 Saberkitty!)

I can upgrade my ram to DDR4 ( I'm hoping 16 gig will do). By 2017 we will know how Zen performs and overclocks. In the meanwhile I can get a new case and a water loop to keep my FX going.

If it all goes pear shaped then AMD may no longer trade in high end chips by then, settling for the mobile and APU's market. I hope not as I've been a fan for a long time.

As a side note their stock price does seem cheap, a punt on a few might be worth a short term buy!


----------



## mus1mus

I just hope AMD will get a little more love from MS and app creators. Coz in the end, no matter how fast their CPUs will be, low level and for example, scheduler crimping, will still hurt them in the common numbers area.

On that note, for those who have tried using HCI memtest for RAM stressing, I'd like to know of your outcome in stability. Just need confirmation that it actually work. If it doesn't, I am apologizing now.

That is due to the said MS scheduler that is somewhat acting differently on AMD than that to an Intel.

If you are doing HCI memtest, you can observe that the Cores are not being feed or utilized equally. So is the RAM.

There might be a chance that HCI may not show errors but the system will not be as it is perceived. So a round or two of Prime or IBT will still give you the peace of mind.

Edit:
And just as I was done typing this, my system crashed with an error "Faulty Hardware Corrupted Page" while running HCI at 300% coverage. This app might not be that effective with AMD CPUs.

Should be quicker than memtest86 for sure. But hmmm. I guess if you are used to IBT AVX quickness, this is not your go to app.

But hey, I'm about to test another App for memory testing that is more stringent in finding faults. So let's see how it goes with our chips.


----------



## warpuck

I bought a 15" touch screen Hp AMD laptop in March for something to have have on the road. Not a i7 but was only $550 and works better than the motel WIFI connection. I have played around with underclocking Phenoms Thubans and Bulldozers when I was bored.. 8 core dozers don't pull much power at 1.4 Ghz and 0.8 volts. Win 10 seems to be better at using 8 core. May see laptops with 8-16 cores with Tonga GPUs on he same piece of silicon? My crossfire Tongas do OK. (13000 Firestrike). TMSC is working on 7nm and is about to do 16nm production. Lots of cores, Tongas or better on die? High bandwidth memory interface ? Really, 16 bits with the FX chips ? DDR4 ?
Little known fact intel was producing 50 Mhz 486 chips with 4Mb ram on die for the US .gov before the 1st 486 consumer grade CPU was released.. Kinda like wondering what the i7-5775C is supposed to do also.
intel business seems to be the same as GM in the 60s. Same frames, same engines, same axles and same transmissions different sheet meal every year. Only do something different because Ford or Chrysler did it and it sold lots of cars.
A 1961 283 2 bolt engine block can be bored and stroked to 1969 2 bolt 350 specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The rumblings get more interesting all the time.
> I sold some stocks about a month ago ( actually timed it right for once! ) and have a good chunk of cash laying around ( at least for me anyhow lol) I really should invest in AMD, at $2 a pop, it's got a lot of room to go up.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I have decided to wait till 2017 and update my system to Zen, by then we will have new motherboards to choose from, (I hope there's a FX4 Saberkitty!)
> 
> I can upgrade my ram to DDR4 ( I'm hoping 16 gig will do). By 2017 we will know how Zen performs and overclocks. In the meanwhile I can get a new case and a water loop to keep my FX going.
> 
> If it all goes pear shaped then AMD may no longer trade in high end chips by then, settling for the mobile and APU's market. I hope not as I've been a fan for a long time.
> 
> As a side note their stock price does seem cheap, a punt on a few might be worth a short term buy!


My shopping list for 2016 = Zen and


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anybody still waiting for their Windows 10 reservation?

I have seen some drastic benchmark differences between windows 8.1 and windows 10 on all of the new skylake reviews, and I want to perform some tests myself to see if the differences are similar for vishera (from a percentage standpoint).....


----------



## warpuck

makes you wonder why not make a Corvette like this






I rode in a mid engine Crown kit in a 1966 Corvair monza 4 speed with a 302 Chevy (283 with 350 pistons)
You really need a seat belt in that, that is unless you like sitting on the door handle and then on the gear shifter.
11 sec in 1/4
intel and GM share a lot of traits

And then there was Ralph Nader.


----------



## warpuck

When you upgrade from win 8 to win 10 run the win 10 15.7.1 catalyst download. If your running crossfire the 2 GPU does not run right with the win 8 15.7.1 drivers.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> When you upgrade from win 8 to win 10 run the win 10 15.7.1 catalyst download. If your running crossfire the 2 GPU does not run right with the win 8 15.7.1 drivers.


i will take note of that information. Thank you


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> makes you wonder why not make a Corvette like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rode in a mid engine Crown kit in a 1966 Corvair monza 4 speed with a 302 Chevy (283 with 350 pistons)
> You really need a seat belt in that, that is unless you like sitting on the door handle and then on the gear shifter.
> 11 sec in 1/4
> intel and GM share a lot of traits
> 
> And then there was Ralph Nader.


The seats used back then would not hold you in place well at all. The stock vinyl seats in my 67 Ford Mustang won't hold my body in place. The seat belt holds my butt in place but my upper body is all over the place. I found that the best way to drive is to roll the window down and put my elbow on the door and grab the roof and steer with one hand. It still stands up well to modern cars with its extremely rigid chassis and light weight. The race track suspension is too much for these old bones anymore tho.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I have come to the conclusion that many PC guys are also car guys, and/or guitar players.....

SELF INCLUDED


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that many PC guys are also car guys, and/or guitar players.....
> 
> SELF INCLUDED


Mmmmmm yeeeaaaaaa! Personally I'm a fan Japanese. Nothing can beat a mk4 Supra and a well built 2JZ engine in my eyes. But that's just me. Fan of Japan.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mmmmmm yeeeaaaaaa! Personally I'm a fan Japanese. Nothing can beat a mk4 Supra and a well built 2JZ engine in my eyes. But that's just me. Fan of Japan.


Same here, I'm a big Honda nut.....

But I'm also a big American Muscle car fan....

Actually, I like all cars.... lol


----------



## hurricane28

Not my taste of cars to be honest, i prefer Japanese because they are reliable and fast.

Look at these ridiculous cars: 




But nothing beats the sound and raw performance of a Supra: 




Obviously they are not daily drivers but its fun tho


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Mmmmmm yeeeaaaaaa! Personally I'm a fan Japanese. Nothing can beat a mk4 Supra and a well built 2JZ engine in my eyes. But that's just me. Fan of Japan.


quoted for truth dude


----------



## warpuck

I think we overclock CPUs and GPUs because overclocking a car takes too much time, material, test equipment and space. Then there is that blue light swamp kitty in your rear view thing to go with that. Lawyers and judges have taken all the fun out of that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, I went broke screwing with cars, so I'm out of that game these days, especially with 4 kids.

The PC hobby is MUCH cheaper, but my original love, and true area of expertise is guitars.

Here is a strat I put together for my wife.... I got it for $60, and put about $40 worth of refinishing/materials into it.....

Thing plays great though:





Note: My brother Travis recorded and posted that for me.... my name is Brandon Smith aka B Smitty aka Agent Smith


----------



## hurricane28

Lawyers and police i can deal with but it cost a ton of money, a standard Supra alone cost more than 12.000 euro's here and some fine tuning makes it close to 20.000.

The Nissan GT-R in the video costs more than 250.000 euro's....

Its fun tho but that's little bit too much money for me to spend on cars so i stick with PC


----------



## miklkit

Yah, cars are expensive and puters are cheap. Cars used to be cheap too. I did my first engine swap at age 19 and used to build my own engines. No more as my eyes are no good anymore. That Mustang only cost me $1500 and was the only car I owned for 14 years.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I went broke screwing with cars, so I'm out of that game these days, especially with 4 kids.
> 
> The PC hobby is MUCH cheaper, but my original love, and true area of expertise is guitars.
> 
> Here is a strat I put together for my wife.... I got it for $60, and put about $40 worth of refinishing/materials into it.....
> 
> Thing plays great though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: My brother Travis posted that.... my name is Brandon Smith


I have a custom shop Jeff Beck Strat and a Les Paul. Nice guitars but no talent......................


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> makes you wonder why not make a Corvette like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rode in a mid engine Crown kit in a 1966 Corvair monza 4 speed with a 302 Chevy (283 with 350 pistons)
> You really need a seat belt in that, that is unless you like sitting on the door handle and then on the gear shifter.
> 11 sec in 1/4
> intel and GM share a lot of traits
> 
> And then there was Ralph Nader.


God that thing sounds sweet.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have a custom shop Jeff Beck Strat and a Les Paul. Nice guitars but no talent......................


Nice axes!

I also have a '79-81 Washburn A-20K (artist prototype with no serial number) and an Yngwie strat.


----------



## mattg

MY pc hobby is 10x cheaper then my car hobby... ***


----------



## snipekill2445

My PC is prolly about 15x cheaper so far


----------



## mattg

Haha nice!! Subaru life. You broken much?


----------



## warpuck

I bought a '67 Les Paul Sunburst in ' 73 from a pawn shop. Tried to play for it about a year. Went back to keyboards. Gave it to my nephew when he got out of the Corps in '74. He said the last time he used it was when he was playing for the " Official Grand Funk". Kinda scared him when he was offered more for it than his truck was worth. Has not played it in public since. He still has the original Gibson case and it is in good condition. Bought a Chinese Paul copy to play in public. lol. I don't think any puter I have ever had will go up in value like that.
'04 Asender and a '05 Trailblazer EXT. Both inline 6s. Had to do that so I can have one to drive. Wives are kinda like that.
My cars are less zoomy now. My fav was a '69 Suburban, Muncie wide ratio. Headers, Holly Economaster. .30 over 350. I cut the steel out of the top and replaced it with aluminum, replaced the wood and steel bed with aluminum and put plexi glass windows in behind the front doors.

I would think rebuilding one of those Atlas motors would be an expensive pain the ass.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Haha nice!! Subaru life. You broken much?


No nothing at all, I take care of my car lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> My PC is prolly about 15x cheaper so far


That's a nice car you have there man.

I like the color and the sound the boxer engine makes, did you tune it or is it stock?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> No nothing at all, I take care of my car lol


I must just push to Hard on the track in saying that I don't have the strong sti 6sp I have the 5sp, I've got 35k on the clock allready done a clutch, drive shaft, gear set, etc


----------



## jclafi

Interestingly,

Running only this game Wolfeinstein - Old Blood ( 2015 ), every core have some nice load. Game run superbly on FX + R9. Parked cores disabled also.

CPU Load average 40~43%.


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh yea those 5sp drive lines aren't great,

My car only has an exhaust and BOV, thinking about tuning it, but I'm pretty happy with the performance as it is


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Oh yea those 5sp drive lines aren't great,
> 
> My car only has an exhaust and BOV, thinking about tuning it, but I'm pretty happy with the performance as it is


this is my mod list

18x8.5 Work Cr Kiwami Ultimate Wheels
Carbon Sti Wing
Hankook RS3 235-40-R18 - Semi slicks
Work RS Lug nuts
4 Piston Wrx front calipers
Slotted and dimpled rotors
Tein Superstreet Coilover Suspension
Whiteline Polished Strut Brace
Whiteline Swaybar Front Heavy Duty Adjustable Link Kit
Whiteline Swaybar Rear Heavy Duty Adjustable Link Kit
Whiteline 20mm Rear Heavy Duty Adjustable Swaybar
Whiteline 22mm Front Heavy Duty Swaybar
Whiteline Lateral Lock kits and Bars
Xforce Catback Exhaust
Black STI style Front Lip
Carbon Fibre Stubby Antenna
Foglight Covers
Gloss Black painted Front Grille
Matte Black Side WRX Badges
Hella Supertone Horns Custom Painted
Black Window Visors
Custom blacked out headlights

just a couple mods.. Start on power now but starts getting $$$$$$$$$


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Interestingly,
> 
> Running only this game Wolfeintein - Old Blood (2015 ), every core have some nice load. Game run superbly on FX + R9. Parked cores disabled also.
> 
> CPU Load average 40~43%.


What are you using to monitor the cpu loads?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Interestingly,
> 
> Running only this game Wolfeintein - Old Blood (2015 ), every core have some nice load. Game run superbly on FX + R9. Parked cores disabled also.
> 
> CPU Load average 40~43%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to monitor the cpu loads?
Click to expand...

It looks like HWInfo.

You can do that by double clicking an Item open a Graph.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It looks like HWInfo.
> 
> You can do that by double clicking an Item open a Graph.


You learn something new everyday +rep


----------



## Streetdragon

i tryed the 5Ghz onem ore time. 200FSB only Multi OC.
5Ghz were stable for realbench and cinebench. But cinebench had a score of 640 points. My IBT stable clock of 240FSB x 20 Multi.
With that clock i reach 740~ points.

Dont must understand that^^

BTW my dream car: 
corvette stingray hot...... But i like my Audi A3 too


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You learn something new everyday +rep


lol. Thanks bud.

Its a bit of a resource hog though.

I still prefer Aida64. But the number of options on HWInfo might be more useful.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i tryed the 5Ghz onem ore time. 200FSB only Multi OC.
> 5Ghz were stable for realbench and cinebench. But cinebench had a score of 640 points. My IBT stable clock of 240FSB x 20 Multi.
> With that clock i reach 740~ points.
> 
> Dont must understand that^^


Ei.

Benching Stable (half-stable) system will throw errors that lessen the Bench Score.

Stable System will get away with more all the time.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It looks like HWInfo.
> 
> You can do that by double clicking an Item open a Graph.


Wow I never noticed that.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Wow I never noticed that.


you can graph any item...you can also change update times etc...


----------



## jclafi

Guys is really HWiNFO 64.

A very cool monitoring application. Just double click in the sensor and the graph pops up.

Like mus1mus said Aida64 is nice too, but those real time graphs are very good to analyse data.

The performance of my RIG with some recent 2013~2015 games is amazing. Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Metro, Wolfeinstein (Old Blood and New Order), Company of Heroes 2, all run very very nice in my system.

No stutter, no lags, just fun and great fps !! Got to love this RIG (FX + R9) !

See ya !


----------



## mus1mus

Good to hear you are enjoying your rig.









If we put overclocking into the mix, things become more satisfying.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good to hear you are enjoying your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we put overclocking into the mix, things become more satisfying.


Ain't that the truth!!

It's awesome just how much performance can be gained out of CPU and GPU overclocking, not to mention all the subsidiary tweaks to NB, RAM, etc....

Sure, it takes hours of testing to get there, but that's half the fun.....


----------



## jclafi

True words, when we put overclocking into the mix, the FX becomes a little monster !

And more, is just so fun to overclock thoses chips, they are always begging for more !!










You just have to cool then !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good to hear you are enjoying your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we put overclocking into the mix, things become more satisfying.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anybody else run problem free with no pagefile?

When I went to 16GB a few weeks ago, I completely disabled mine, and have not had a single issue.
I had forgotten about it until I was monitoring my in game memory usages for the system RAM and VRAM the other day.


----------



## jclafi

I´m with you !

The more we tune our RIG, the more pleasing is the overall experience.

Not just with AMD CPU´s, Intel too !

I have tons of fun trying to overclock, North Bridge, Hyper Transport, Memory, CPU, GPU, etc..etc..

Sometimes i have more fun optimizing my current overclock than gaming !

I know sound weird, i´m a nerd i guess ! !










In the end, using this tunned FX RIG is a pleasure !










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Ain't that the truth!!
> 
> It's awesome just how much performance can be gained out of CPU and GPU overclocking, not to mention all the subsidiary tweaks to NB, RAM, etc....
> 
> Sure, it takes hours of testing to get there, but that's half the fun.....


----------



## jclafi

I like the way you think !










Some years ago, when using Win Vista 64 with 4GB of memory, i did some tests without Page File.

The system become way faster and snappy, and i do not had any problems.

My guess is we will have problems only if the RAM really end.

With 8GB or 16GB, very few daily applications will be able to use all this memory, perhaps i will today, after job, try to disable the Page File.

I have forgot this little trick, but it is a very nice one !










Take care dude !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anybody else run problem free with no pagefile?
> 
> When I went to 16GB a few weeks ago, I completely disabled mine, and have not had a single issue.
> I had forgotten about it until I was monitoring my in game memory usages for the system RAM and VRAM the other day.


----------



## Johan45

I don't know off the top of my head but some applications just won't work without one. I always leave a small PF


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I don't know off the top of my head but some applications just won't work without one. I always leave a small PF


I've also heard that some apps require one, I just haven't ran into anything yet.

I turned it off because I was getting some hitches in some games every once in a while, despite framerates being great.
Some people have reported the same thing time to time on AMD systems, and I wanted to see what the problem could be because the CPU was in no way under max load.....

After disabling the PF, the hitches were non-existent. Now, maybe going from 8GB to 16GB of system RAM helped, but I am inclined to believe that it was the amount of information being placed into the pagefile that was causing this.

Anyone experiencing any hitching at all in games should try this.

I have also found (a while back) that this is a good remedy for anyone running out of VRAM also.

My brother and I figured out that his modded GTX 660 (highly overclocked) could push over 60FPS on BF4 ultra at 1080P, but the VRAM was filling up (2GB) and causing stutters. We disabled the pagefile and it forced anything not fitting into the VRAM to run from the system RAM instead of paging. Mind you, this was with a Samsung 840 Pro SSD, so even with a fast drive, the pagefile just can't perform nearly as well as RAM can when swapping textures (or whatever else was being stored/accessed).

My understanding of how that all works may be a bit off, but the benefits were there regardless


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've also heard that some apps require one, I just haven't ran into anything yet.
> 
> I turned it off because I was getting some hitches in some games every once in a while, despite framerates being great.
> Some people have reported the same thing time to time on AMD systems, and I wanted to see what the problem could be because the CPU was in no way under max load.....
> 
> After disabling the PF, the hitches were non-existent. Now, maybe going from 8GB to 16GB of system RAM helped, but I am inclined to believe that it was the amount of information being placed into the pagefile that was causing this.
> 
> Anyone experiencing any hitching at all in games should try this.
> 
> I have also found (a while back) that this is a good remedy for anyone running out of VRAM also.
> 
> My brother and I figured out that his modded GTX 660 (highly overclocked) could push over 60FPS on BF4 ultra at 1080P, but the VRAM was filling up (2GB) and causing stutters. We disabled the pagefile and it forced anything not fitting into the VRAM to run from the system RAM instead of paging. Mind you, this was with a Samsung 840 Pro SSD, so even with a fast drive, the pagefile just can't perform nearly as well as RAM can when swapping textures (or whatever else was being stored/accessed).
> 
> My understanding of how that all works may be a bit off, but the benefits were there regardless


interesting...I've been old school up until now with pagefile being double the ram...but writing to pagefile then was the faster way...plus memory capacities weren't a drop in the bucket to what they are now....might have to try a very small one...if you set a small pagefile and it's exceeded does it spill over into ram?


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know why people want to disable the pagefile to be honest.. its there for a reason and i discovered that if you temper with Windows it can get easily corrupt.

Games and other programs actually use the page file so disabling it causes trouble in some games and apps, in W7 i set it to 1024mb just in case because when i disabled it it causes corruption and i didn't have a good time.

So my advice on page file IF you want to tinker with it, do not get lower than 1024mb otherwise you can get problems in some apps and games an in the worst case corruption of your OS.


----------



## Kuivamaa

My old car ,sold when I moved country.


Next car for next year, depending on family situation











Guitars, I love them but I am a cheapskate, an assortment of Washburn, Les Paul Epiphone, Fender el-ac and a warwick streamer bass.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Washed my Subi clean of wax tainted windscreens today. Invisiglass glass cleaner on Outback 06' until bust. Picked up carnauba wax, carpet, and upholstery freshener too.

Today I am on the other side, went Intel, up and running, even corrupted my Windows 10 install activation due to extreme hardware changes.

My question for you guys is, what should I list my FX-8320 for sale at (US dollars)? I must list that and my ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX on the market. I do not mind any private messages.

Thank you for humoring me these good few months fellas.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know why people want to disable the pagefile to be honest.. its there for a reason and i discovered that if you temper with Windows it can get easily corrupt.
> 
> Games and other programs actually use the page file so disabling it causes trouble in some games and apps, in W7 i set it to 1024mb just in case because when i disabled it it causes corruption and i didn't have a good time.
> 
> So my advice on page file IF you want to tinker with it, do not get lower than 1024mb otherwise you can get problems in some apps and games an in the worst case corruption of your OS.


Did you read my findings a page back?

It actually has some benefits.... if you do run into issues (which I have not, at all), then just RAMDISK 1GB of pagefile and use your RAM speed.....

It's a very good work around for VRAM caps, and it also helps with random game hitching (though increasing RAM or just reducing pagefile may help)

Edit: When I say no issues, I mean none so far....

It's been three weeks, tons of office app use by the wife, tons of gaming, tons of surfing, and lots of photo stuff......

Windows was putting way too much stuff in the page file, which is swapping from my disk, and not utilizing all the RAM I have...
BUMP THAT


----------



## miklkit

Have you tried the Final Fantasy XIV bench? It maxes out my hard drive so I disabled the pagefile and tried it, and it ran slower.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys my system keeps shutting off I think my antec 620 is on its last legs, I need suggestion for something that can cool a stock 9590,
not too expensive, I just got a new vid card, and no I'm not going to put it underwater. Price point of of $100 or less will be ideal


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys my system keeps shutting off I think my antec 620 is on its last legs, I need suggestion for something that can cool a stock 9590,
> not too expensive, I just got a new vid card, and no I'm not going to put it underwater. Price point of of $100 or less will be ideal


Lepa's 240mm AIO looks decent other than that i know Amazon has been having good deals on the CM Nepton 240m which i know will keep it cool no problem


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Lepa's 240mm AIO looks decent other than that i know Amazon has been having good deals on the CM Nepton 240m which i know will keep it cool no problem


Thx buddy +rep


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anybody still waiting for their Windows 10 reservation?
> 
> I have seen some drastic benchmark differences between windows 8.1 and windows 10 on all of the new skylake reviews, and I want to perform some tests myself to see if the differences are similar for vishera (from a percentage standpoint).....


Ya I was waiting for my reservation on my i7 rig and my notification to reserve on my fx you can force the update by downloading the mediacreationtool from Microsoft I also had to clear 20gb off my ssd to install the update


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anybody still waiting for their Windows 10 reservation?
> 
> I have seen some drastic benchmark differences between windows 8.1 and windows 10 on all of the new skylake reviews, and I want to perform some tests myself to see if the differences are similar for vishera (from a percentage standpoint).....
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I was waiting for my reservation on my i7 rig and my notification to reserve on my fx you can force the update by downloading the mediacreationtool from Microsoft I also had to clear 20gb off my ssd to install the update
Click to expand...

I downloaded it via Microsofts website then mounted the ISO via Daemon tools.....worked great


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Washed my Subi clean of wax tainted windscreens today. Invisiglass glass cleaner on Outback 06' until bust. Picked up carnauba wax, carpet, and upholstery freshener too.
> 
> Today I am on the other side, went Intel, up and running, even corrupted my Windows 10 install activation due to extreme hardware changes.
> 
> My question for you guys is, what should I list my FX-8320 for sale at (US dollars)? I must list that and my ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX on the market. I do not mind any private messages.
> 
> Thank you for humoring me these good few months fellas.


what did you replace it with? And much faster?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Lepa's 240mm AIO looks decent other than that i know Amazon has been having good deals on the CM Nepton 240m which i know will keep it cool no problem


How does the Alphacool Eisberg 240 l compare to the Nepton?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I downloaded it via Microsofts website then mounted the ISO via Daemon tools.....worked great


how are you likeing win 10 so far for desktop use? I'm still fine tuning my settings like making file explorer open to this PC and cleaning up the taskbar. not to say that its perfectly smooth the snap feature is utterly broken for me and I can't get my hdd's ordered in this PC. needing win 10 pro or disableing updates to keep the PC operational 24/7 is not the best


----------



## Mega Man

@Agent Smith1984

you can just google windows 10 upgrade and you can find the dl link for win 10

as for the cars, you all can keep your crappy 4 and 6 cylinders

hemi for life,

i drive this and this, and soon i will also have one of these


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Lepa's 240mm AIO looks decent other than that i know Amazon has been having good deals on the CM Nepton 240m which i know will keep it cool no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the Alphacool Eisberg 240 l compare to the Nepton?
Click to expand...

I havent used the Eisberg but it should perform a bit better than the Nepton.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I downloaded it via Microsofts website then mounted the ISO via Daemon tools.....worked great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are you likeing win 10 so far for desktop use? I'm still fine tuning my settings like making file explorer open to this PC and cleaning up the taskbar. not to say that its perfectly smooth the snap feature is utterly broken for me and I can't get my hdd's ordered in this PC. needing win 10 pro or disableing updates to keep the PC operational 24/7 is not the best
Click to expand...

So far Win 10 for me is what 8/8.1 should have been, it's a worthy successor to Win 7 and im very happy with it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Agent Smith1984
> 
> you can just google windows 10 upgrade and you can find the dl link for win 10
> 
> as for the cars, you all can keep your crappy 4 and 6 cylinders
> 
> hemi for life,
> 
> i drive this and this, and soon i will also have one of these


Nice cars for sure, now i know for sure you are a true and proud American









Personally i don't like those gas slurping 8 cylinder American cars simply because of the fact that gas is very expensive here and most of them are too big anyway.

When i was still working for Saab technologies to provide the military their exercise materials we were driving this: https://www.google.nl/search?q=toyota+tundra+i-force&biw=1920&bih=955&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIpoOj1-SlxwIViDgaCh2WqA9W#imgrc=vjoRY53eXDBvtM%3A

And they also had a couple of those: https://www.google.nl/search?q=toyota+land+cruiser+50+anniversary&biw=1920&bih=955&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI8OqD0uWlxwIVCcAUCh2aiQbM#tbm=isch&q=toyota+land+cruiser+60+anniversary+edition+&imgrc=Pjjk9_Ti5o_JoM%3A

They need the best off road cars money can buy because sometimes when there are problems in the field they have to go there to assist and sometimes there is no road at all.

I drove the Tundra once and its a beast! There is literally nothing it can't handle and is nearly indestructible same as the Land Cruiser.

I mean, there is a reason that in certain parts in Africa ONLY Toyota's are allowed.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Have you tried the Final Fantasy XIV bench? It maxes out my hard drive so I disabled the pagefile and tried it, and it ran slower.


Have not ran that one yet, but I do see that it's growing in popularity.

I will give it a shot later both with, and without a pagefile.... for fun I will mount the pagefile to a RAMDISK and see how that does also.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Agent Smith1984
> 
> you can just google *windows 10 upgrade and you can find the dl link for win 10
> *
> as for the cars, *you all can keep your crappy 4 and 6 cylinders
> 
> hemi for life,
> 
> *i drive this and this, and soon i will also have one of these


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

That's right MM









Muscle cars forever...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
> 
> That's right MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muscle cars forever...


I like muscle cars as much as the next guy!

Of course my 220WHP 91 Integra with a built 1.8L all motor 4 banger readily handed Mustangs and Camaros their asses on a plate.

That car ran a 8.1 1/8 mile, and a 13.5 1/4 mile on 93 pump gas with 13:1 compression









But now those days are long gone, and I am driving a 2011 Fusion Sport (265HP 6sp AUTO) now....
A grocery getter, that still has some boogy in it....


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> what did you replace it with? And much faster?


i5 4690k, and a gigabyte soc z97. I tried to update my rig builder profile for the most part.

Faster? I do not know yet, stock is where it will stay for awhile. I want to play around with a custom loop in the future so faster would be a relative comparison to my FX-8320 Fatal1ty combo under a CM Seidon 120m. My performance sort of peaked around 4.5ghz with socket temperatures getting lit up there on after.

Really I changed for the games I play. Imagine the scene from Tommy Boy where David Spade goes to open the GTX door, and the entire thing falls to the ground, "What'd ya do?" says Chris Farley. I see David as AMD FX architecture, the door as video game code, and Farley is Intel architecture. The metaphor is Intel is working all and everywhere while AMD is navigating the unknown only to get tripped up.

This is jester talk. I need to know what my price point is on my FX-8320 for sale. Frustrating but worth it.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Meanwhile....

Get an 8 Core vishera and Dirt Rally Code for $115









http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9494387&csid=_61&rm=t&vg=8a26b7f1-8b56-4e8b-83d5-3753ca1cf769&utm_campaign=WEMAR002&utm_medium=retro&cm_lm=59bcab1f9c4054ca42ec46f6e3918f17&SRCCODE=WEMAR002&utm_source=EML


----------



## Kalistoval

1400 pgs is what we need to look for right?, when looking for a good vishera bin?.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 1400 pgs is what we need to look for right?, when looking for a good vishera bin?.


luck is what you're looking for







14 means last year instead of 2 to 3 years..a bunch of people have seen good clock/voltage from those batch numbers though...not this one


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 1400 pgs is what we need to look for right?, when looking for a good vishera bin?.


Anything 1429 or over...


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Will the administration have my nuts for deciding to ask $150 plus shipping for the FX8320/Fatal1ty 990FX Killer board combo with no fan, rep? It is a fourteen bin.
Are there other reputable sites beside eBay, Craigslist, and here? I will drop it now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Will the administration have my nuts for deciding to ask $150 plus shipping for the FX8320/Fatal1ty 990FX Killer board combo with no fan, rep? It is a fourteen bin.
> Are there other reputable sites beside eBay, Craigslist, and here? I will drop it now.


AFAIK, you need to gather enough reps to sell thru the Market Place and making offers or selling outside that is prohibited on other threads of this forum. A mod can explain this better.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @Agent Smith1984
> 
> you can just google windows 10 upgrade and you can find the dl link for win 10
> 
> as for the cars, you all can keep your crappy 4 and 6 cylinders
> 
> hemi for life,
> 
> i drive this and this, and soon i will also have one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cars for sure, now i know for sure you are a true and proud American
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i don't like those gas slurping 8 cylinder American cars simply because of the fact that gas is very expensive here and most of them are too big anyway.
> 
> When i was still working for Saab technologies to provide the military their exercise materials we were driving this: https://www.google.nl/search?q=toyota+tundra+i-force&biw=1920&bih=955&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIpoOj1-SlxwIViDgaCh2WqA9W#imgrc=vjoRY53eXDBvtM%3A
> 
> And they also had a couple of those: https://www.google.nl/search?q=toyota+land+cruiser+50+anniversary&biw=1920&bih=955&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI8OqD0uWlxwIVCcAUCh2aiQbM#tbm=isch&q=toyota+land+cruiser+60+anniversary+edition+&imgrc=Pjjk9_Ti5o_JoM%3A
> 
> They need the best off road cars money can buy because sometimes when there are problems in the field they have to go there to assist and sometimes there is no road at all.
> 
> I drove the Tundra once and its a beast! There is literally nothing it can't handle and is nearly indestructible same as the Land Cruiser.
> 
> I mean, there is a reason that in certain parts in Africa ONLY Toyota's are allowed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Will the administration have my nuts for deciding to ask $150 plus shipping for the FX8320/Fatal1ty 990FX Killer board combo with no fan, rep? It is a fourteen bin.
> Are there other reputable sites beside eBay, Craigslist, and here? I will drop it now.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, you need to gather enough reps to sell thru the Market Place and making offers or selling outside that is prohibited on other threads of this forum. A mod can explain this better.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you need 30+ REP to be able to list anything on the OCN marketplace


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Will the administration have my nuts for deciding to ask $150 plus shipping for the FX8320/Fatal1ty 990FX Killer board combo with no fan, rep? It is a fourteen bin.
> Are there other reputable sites beside eBay, Craigslist, and here? I will drop it now.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, you need to gather enough reps to sell thru the Market Place and making offers or selling outside that is prohibited on other threads of this forum. A mod can explain this better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you need 30+ REP to be able to list anything on the OCN marketplace
Click to expand...

Forgot to add the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/579343/marketplace-faq/0_50
Quote:


> Q. Why aren't I allowed to make a listing?
> A. You must have 35 reps to post an item for sale.
> You can reply to other members wanted listings via the PM button if you have the item they want.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Will the administration have my nuts for deciding to ask $150 plus shipping for the FX8320/Fatal1ty 990FX Killer board combo with no fan, rep? It is a fourteen bin.
> Are there other reputable sites beside eBay, Craigslist, and here? I will drop it now.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, you need to gather enough reps to sell thru the Market Place and making offers or selling outside that is prohibited on other threads of this forum. A mod can explain this better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you need 30+ REP to be able to list anything on the OCN marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgot to add the link:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/579343/marketplace-faq/0_50
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Why aren't I allowed to make a listing?
> A. You must have 35 reps to post an item for sale.
> You can reply to other members wanted listings via the PM button if you have the item they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

35 huh? My bad









It's a good system though, helps keep out scammers etc


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Will the administration have my nuts for deciding to ask $150 plus shipping for the FX8320/Fatal1ty 990FX Killer board combo with no fan, rep? It is a fourteen bin.
> Are there other reputable sites beside eBay, Craigslist, and here? I will drop it now.


Check out the hardware swap sub-reddit. Got my motherboard there for a good price and have no complaints so far.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Check out the hardware swap sub-reddit. Got my motherboard there for a good price and have no complaints so far.


Thank you for the look. I never would think Reddit does it, my lists are eBay.


----------



## MTup

I think I've dragged all I can out of my UD5 R5, 8350, H100i and 1866 sniper ram until I install my custom loop. The 65ºC was a spike and it ran 57-60 the whole time 60 being just before the end of a run.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/
SPOILER]

*Question*: Can I put 1.6 volts on the vcore to stress 5.0GHz and get it stable then revert to an eco 5.0 setting for normal use without burning up? It looks as though that's what I'll need or more for 5. I AM NOT THE TYPE OF PERSON TO HOLD ANYONE RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT THEY TELL ME. I only want to know if you've done this before. I know from what I've read time and time again that these cpu's are tougher than leather. BTW I want to do this just to say I can if that's understandable.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I think I've dragged all I can out of my UD5 R5, 8350, H100i and 1866 sniper ram until I install my custom loop. The 65ºC was a spike and it ran 57-60 the whole time 60 being just before the end of a run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> SPOILER]
> 
> *Question*: Can I put 1.6 volts on the vcore to stress 5.0GHz and get it stable then revert to an eco 5.0 setting for normal use without burning up? It looks as though that's what I'll need or more for 5. I AM NOT THE TYPE OF PERSON TO HOLD ANYONE RESPONSIBLE FOR WHAT THEY TELL ME. I only want to know if you've done this before. I know from what I've read time and time again that these cpu's are tougher than leather. BTW I want to do this just to say I can if that's understandable.


4.9 on a h100i? i shouldnt have sold mine off! is that 60 core temp or socket temp?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> 4.9 on a h100i? i shouldnt have sold mine off! is that 60 core temp or socket temp?


It's both on mine. I run 58-60 or so with a spike sometimes. Not sure about your setup but I have plenty of air and pushing out with 2 fans like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/
SPOILER]

Excuse the small radiator in this pic. I did it at work and don't have access to anything but paint.


----------



## MTup

You may already know Mattg but you can right click on pic and open in new tab to see pictures.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> It's both on mine. I run 58-60 or so with a spike sometimes. Not sure about your setup but I have plenty of air and pushing out with 2 fans like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> SPOILER]
> 
> Excuse the small radiator in this pic. I did it at work and don't have access to anything but paint.


i need to mount a fan behind my socket what case do you have? any pics of the setup??

does your north bridge get hot as F to?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i need to mount a fan behind my socket what case do you have? any pics of the setup??
> 
> does your north bridge get hot as F to?


I have a Rosewill mid tower. Really hurting for room. This case has a place for behind socket but had to get a rosewill ultra thin fan and it works great. My pics are on my sig. I just sent a pic of my setup drawn up in the paint program.

My NB is 10ºC hotter than my regulators (vrm's) except when I stress the cpu then my vrm's surpass the NB. NB idle is 38ºC and VRM's are at 29ºC. Under load NB=42ºC and VRM's=44ºC.


----------



## MTup

Check out the spoilers Mttg.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I have a Rosewill mid tower. Really hurting for room. This case has a place for behind socket but had to get a rosewill ultra thin fan and it works great. My pics are on my sig. I just sent a pic of my setup drawn up in the paint program.


does the rosewell have a spot for a rear socket fan to go or was it custom?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i need to mount a fan behind my socket what case do you have? any pics of the setup??
> 
> does your north bridge get hot as F to?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> does the rosewell have a spot for a rear socket fan to go or was it custom?


It has a place for right and left side 120mm fan.

Curious as to what you went to when you got rid of your H100i.


----------



## gapottberg

this is how i custom modded my rear socket fan...i luvs it.


----------



## MTup

That's exactly how I would do it too if I needed to. Hole saw and a drill. You can always get a grill for it if you don't like.

BTW gap it looks good man.


----------



## gapottberg

Yup. Hole saw...a foot of rubber fuel line from hardware store...and some black plastic screw caps to makenit look clean cuz i couldn't find black screws of the appropriate length.


----------



## MTup

Those must be the ones with the barbs on them. And yep I see the rubber fuel line. The behind the socket fan does wonders.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I have a Rosewill mid tower. Really hurting for room. This case has a place for behind socket but had to get a rosewill ultra thin fan and it works great. My pics are on my sig. I just sent a pic of my setup drawn up in the paint program.
> 
> My NB is 10ºC hotter than my regulators (vrm's) except when I stress the cpu then my vrm's surpass the NB. NB idle is 38ºC and VRM's are at 29ºC. Under load NB=42ºC and VRM's=44ºC.


Those are nice temps mate. 44 on the VRMs? Under IBT?

That board is pretty good then. Can you use HWInfo when stressing IBT? That could be part of the recommended board at those numbers.

Also, you can shoot for up to 70C if you want to. Or try to lower the Vcore while remaining stable.

Good job.


----------



## gapottberg

Barbs? Naw, hole saw is literally a drill bit shaped like a cup with teeth around the edges. Hooks to a drill and can punch a hole to the size of the saw about up to an inch deep or so. Make sure you get one rated for cutting metal that is exactly the size of the hole you need.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those are nice temps mate. 44 on the VRMs? Under IBT?
> 
> That board is pretty good then. Can you use HWInfo when stressing IBT? That could be part of the recommended board at those numbers.
> 
> Also, you can shoot for up to 70C if you want to. Or try to lower the Vcore while remaining stable.
> 
> Good job.


44 on VRM's with my temperature probes. Sorry I didn't say that. I put my infrared on them and got the same temp. My resistors are in the bottom of the heatsink with a tad of superglue holding. I was informed once before that giga didn't have temps for vrm's in this board but I do have 4 different ones. I'll run with HWinfo. This ud5 is much cooler than my ud3p by far according to my fan controller w/temps.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> 44 on VRM's with my temperature probes. Sorry I didn't say that. I put my infrared on them and got the same temp. My resistors are in the bottom of the heatsink with a tad of superglue holding. I was informed once before that giga didn't have temps for vrm's in this board but I do have 4 different ones. I'll run with HWinfo. This ud5 is much cooler than my ud3p by far according to my fan controller w/temps.


Pretty good. Any issues with your BIOS so far?

44 for me under load on a kitty is pretty good. But I need a 3K RPM Delta on both top and back of the mobo on an open benching set-up. And 17C room.









That UD5 is worth a mention in here. Post more results mate.


----------



## MTup

@mus1mus


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Temp on the left here is my VRM's.... Next to it is the NB:



Also you can see why I don't use HWinfo so much.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I like muscle cars as much as the next guy!
> 
> Of course my 220WHP 91 Integra with a built 1.8L all motor 4 banger readily handed Mustangs and Camaros their asses on a plate.
> 
> That car ran a 8.1 1/8 mile, and a 13.5 1/4 mile on 93 pump gas with 13:1 compression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now those days are long gone, and I am driving a 2011 Fusion Sport (265HP 6sp AUTO) now....
> A grocery getter, that still has some boogy in it....


My nephew drives a inline 6. One of these
https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=kenworth&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002

He is 6' 9" and likes to drive a car so this is one he can drive and not have his knees on the dash board. Sold his 2005 GMC extra cab pickup for one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-Eldorado-Biarritz-/291526067757?forcerrptr=true&hash=item43e04ec62d&item=291526067757

I like Win 10. So far the dang thang has already updated twice.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty good. Any issues with your BIOS so far?
> 
> 44 for me under load on a kitty is pretty good. But I need a 3K RPM Delta on both top and back of the mobo on an open benching set-up. And 17C room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That UD5 is worth a mention in here. Post more results mate.


I know that this UD5 has a thick board which made me think it might be heavy duty. The VRM's and NB are so much cooler than my UD3P with the same setup. Labor day weekend I'm going to put in my custom loop with UT60 and 2 bay res. I tested out in my shop and I can fill my radiator and the bubbles go away in a matter of minutes.

Oh, no issues with my bios at all except it's not like Asus with settings that you can see what you are doing. setting NB and HT here is a ***** when setting FSB. Have to boot to see what you got. I don't know the formula for this but I know it changes the higher you go with FSB.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Those must be the ones with the barbs on them. And yep I see the rubber fuel line. The behind the socket fan does wonders.


I wonder if auto trim buttons would hold a 120mm in place ?

http://www.wsusol.com/c-9-Auto-Trim-Fasteners.aspx


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I wonder if auto trim buttons would a 120mm in place ?
> 
> http://www.wsusol.com/c-9-Auto-Trim-Fasteners.aspx


Those are the ones with the barbs I was talking about...I bet they'd be great and would look nice too.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> My nephew drives a inline 6. One of these
> https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=kenworth&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002
> 
> He is 6' 9" and likes to drive a car so this is one he can drive and not have his knees on the dash board. Sold his 2005 GMC extra cab pickup for one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-Eldorado-Biarritz-/291526067757?forcerrptr=true&hash=item43e04ec62d&item=291526067757
> 
> I like Win 10. So far the dang thang has already updated twice.


Really like the Eldo! I'm big on luxury cars - especially American cars...

One thing though. it's almost perfect, but needs leather seats...


----------



## MTup

I had a few 6 cylinders. 292 ci Chevy bored out .125 to 4" with Ares pistons and alum rods balanced and 2.02" valves in head. Roller cam too. 4barrel offenhauser intake and anywhere from a 650-1000 holly carbs. I ran this on dirt track. Those were the days brother.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I know that this UD5 has a thick board which made me think it might be heavy duty. The VRM's and NB are so much cooler than my UD3P with the same setup. Labor day weekend I'm going to put in my custom loop with UT60 and 2 bay res. I tested out in my shop and I can fill my radiator and the bubbles go away in a matter of minutes.
> 
> *Oh, no issues with my bios at all except it's not like Asus with settings that you can see what you are doing. setting NB and HT here is a ***** when setting FSB. Have to boot to see what you got. I don't know the formula for this but I know it changes the higher you go with FSB.*


Ahhh. Get what you mean. But it's pretty straight forward.

NB, HT, RAM values follows this scheme:

CPU NB, HT and RAM Speeds displayed are values at their respective Multipliers at stock FSB.

200 X 11 - 2200 CPU NB at Stock
200 X 13 - 2600 HT at Stock
200 X 9.33 - 1866 RAM at Stock or DOCP/XMP Profile

Note of these RAM Multis:
12 - 2400
10.66 - 2133
9.33 - 1866
8 - 1600

And the CPU NB useable multi:
10 - GOOD
11 - GOOD
12 - Have issues with Windows Aero on most Gigas ( avoid this multi )
13 - GOOD but only on 200 FSB.

So when you are tweak the FSB, say 229,

CPU-NB is
229 X Multi of 11 displayed as 2200, your actual value will be:
229 X 11 = 2519 (can still be okay but depends on your CPU)

While HT will be:
229 X 13 when using the 2600 Value. So,
229 X 13 = 2977 Actual. (too high: use a lower multi to stay within 2600)
So you should chose a lower value shown. I would advise the value 2200 or X11 to get 2519 (still below 2600 to avoid issues caused by the HT OC.)

Lastly for RAM:
Try to stick to default values or known RAM frequencies to start. See above.

229 X (what is shown as 1866, which is actually 9.33) = actual RAM speed. So

229 X 9.33 = 2133 (depending on your kit, you might wanna set a relaxed timings to get this speed and bump your RAM Voltage or, go for a X8 or 1600 multi to give you 1832)

Try to boot at this settings for a start and verify.









I hope this is clear. As being on mobile to explain this.









Do the math when messing with FSB. This us the Primary reason why most can't get their system to boot when messing the FSB.

If you wanna go higher, drop those multis to stick within known good values.

My go to numbers are to get these RAM speeds,
229 for 2133
233 for 1866
250 for 2000
267 for 2133
225 for 2400
258 for 2400

All while keeping CPU NB within CPU accepted values that is either a hair above or just equal to the RAM speed targeted.


----------



## snipekill2445

Dat fwd v8 tho


----------



## MTup

Check out these latency readings on my Giga UD5 R5.



I'm using H100i for cooling.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahhh. Get what you mean. But it's pretty straight forward.
> 
> NB, HT, RAM values follows this scheme:
> 
> CPU NB, HT and RAM Speeds displayed are values at their respective Multipliers at stock FSB.
> 
> 200 X 11 - 2200 CPU NB at Stock
> 200 X 13 - 2600 HT at Stock
> 200 X 9.33 - 1866 RAM at Stock or DOCP/XMP Profile
> 
> Note of these RAM Multis:
> 12 - 2400
> 10.66 - 2133
> 9.33 - 1866
> 8 - 1600
> 
> And the CPU NB useable multi:
> 10 - GOOD
> 11 - GOOD
> 12 - Have issues with Windows Aero on most Gigas ( avoid this multi )
> 13 - GOOD but only on 200 FSB.
> 
> So when you are tweak the FSB, say 229,
> 
> CPU-NB is
> 229 X Multi of 11 displayed as 2200, your actual value will be:
> 229 X 11 = 2519 (can still be okay but depends on your CPU)
> 
> While HT will be:
> 229 X 13 when using the 2600 Value. So,
> 229 X 13 = 2977 Actual. (too high: use a lower multi to stay within 2600)
> So you should chose a lower value shown. I would advise the value 2200 or X11 to get 2519 (still below 2600 to avoid issues caused by the HT OC.)
> 
> Lastly for RAM:
> Try to stick to default values or known RAM frequencies to start. See above.
> 
> 229 X (what is shown as 1866, which is actually 9.33) = actual RAM speed. So
> 
> 229 X 9.33 = 2133 (depending on your kit, you might wanna set a relaxed timings to get this speed and bump your RAM Voltage or, go for a X8 or 1600 multi to give you 1832)
> 
> Try to boot at this settings for a start and verify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is clear. As being on mobile to explain this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math when messing with FSB. This us the Primary reason why most can't get their system to boot when messing the FSB.
> 
> If you wanna go higher, drop those multis to stick within known good values.
> 
> My go to numbers are to get these RAM speeds,
> 229 for 2133
> 233 for 1866
> 250 for 2000
> 267 for 2133
> 225 for 2400
> 258 for 2400
> 
> All while keeping CPU NB within CPU accepted values that is either a hair above or just equal to the RAM speed targeted.


Only thing Mus is that I'm at 1800 NB in this bios with 281 FSB which gives me 2529MHz NB. Did I miss something?

Ram has become easy for me now. Bout time huh.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahhh. Get what you mean. But it's pretty straight forward.
> 
> NB, HT, RAM values follows this scheme:
> 
> CPU NB, HT and RAM Speeds displayed are values at their respective Multipliers at stock FSB.
> 
> 200 X 11 - 2200 CPU NB at Stock
> 200 X 13 - 2600 HT at Stock
> 200 X 9.33 - 1866 RAM at Stock or DOCP/XMP Profile
> 
> Note of these RAM Multis:
> 12 - 2400
> 10.66 - 2133
> 9.33 - 1866
> 8 - 1600
> 
> And the CPU NB useable multi:
> 10 - GOOD
> 11 - GOOD
> 12 - Have issues with Windows Aero on most Gigas ( avoid this multi )
> 13 - GOOD but only on 200 FSB.
> 
> So when you are tweak the FSB, say 229,
> 
> CPU-NB is
> 229 X Multi of 11 displayed as 2200, your actual value will be:
> 229 X 11 = 2519 (can still be okay but depends on your CPU)
> 
> While HT will be:
> 229 X 13 when using the 2600 Value. So,
> 229 X 13 = 2977 Actual. (too high: use a lower multi to stay within 2600)
> So you should chose a lower value shown. I would advise the value 2200 or X11 to get 2519 (still below 2600 to avoid issues caused by the HT OC.)
> 
> Lastly for RAM:
> Try to stick to default values or known RAM frequencies to start. See above.
> 
> 229 X (what is shown as 1866, which is actually 9.33) = actual RAM speed. So
> 
> 229 X 9.33 = 2133 (depending on your kit, you might wanna set a relaxed timings to get this speed and bump your RAM Voltage or, go for a X8 or 1600 multi to give you 1832)
> 
> Try to boot at this settings for a start and verify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is clear. As being on mobile to explain this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math when messing with FSB. This us the Primary reason why most can't get their system to boot when messing the FSB.
> 
> If you wanna go higher, drop those multis to stick within known good values.
> 
> My go to numbers are to get these RAM speeds,
> 229 for 2133
> 233 for 1866
> 250 for 2000
> 267 for 2133
> 225 for 2400
> 258 for 2400
> 
> All while keeping CPU NB within CPU accepted values that is either a hair above or just equal to the RAM speed targeted.


Here are some screen shots.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[/
SPOILER]


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Only thing Mus is that I'm at 1800 NB in this bios with 281 FSB which gives me 2529MHz NB. Did I miss something?
> 
> Ram has become easy for me now. Bout time huh.


What do you mean?.

You really need to go for lower multi the higher you go on the FSB.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What do you mean?.
> 
> You really need to go for lower multi the higher you go on the FSB.


I understand that but I have to back off my NB & HT frequency and then reboot and check cpu-z to see where I'm at. Look at my screen shots. NB is 1800 and I'm really running at 2529MHz. I got a tip from someone once to start both NB and HT at 2000MHz and check cpu-z and I've been doing that ever since except now I have an idea what it might be so it's easier.

Edit: Screen shots 2 posts above


----------



## Alastair

Do you guys think I will have enough radiator space once my Fury's arrive? I have 680mm of radiator. Following the law of 120mm per 150w that gives me around 850w or so. My CPU chows pretty much spot on of 300w at 5GHz and each Fury will consume around 275w. So yeah it will end up being almost exactly 850w. Funnily enough the same as my power supply. I'm probably gonna have to up size my PSU or lower my CPU OC if I want to get some extra juice out of my Fury's.


----------



## Spacebug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> I understand that but I have to back off my NB & HT frequency and then reboot and check cpu-z to see where I'm at. Look at my screen shots. NB is 1800 and I'm really running at 2529MHz. I got a tip from someone once to start both NB and HT at 2000MHz and check cpu-z and I've been doing that ever since except now I have an idea what it might be so it's easier.
> 
> Edit: Screen shots 2 posts above


Just keep the actual multipliers in mind and do the math yourself, instead of going blind, hoping to boot and check cpu-z

All are based on stock Fsb ie 200

200x9=1800
200x10=2000

And so on, so if you have 281 Fsb and "1800" Nb speed that is a multiplier of 9
281x9=2529 actual Nb frequency.

Not as simple as Asus bios where it automatically calculates frequency but once you get the hang of it even manual calculations go pretty fast...


----------



## CS14

Is it worth looking to overclock the NB on my 8320? Right now I'm running at 4.5 core.


----------



## mus1mus

If you are running a memory kit higher than 2133, yes.

Core is king.


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are running a memory kit higher than 2133, yes.
> 
> Core is king.


Hmm I guess I'll just stick to working the core.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CS14*
> 
> Hmm I guess I'll just stick to working the core.


Yep. FWIW, overclocking the NB and the Memory are just for the final touches to your OC. Find your MAX CPU OC first then we'll see if we can still scourge for more performance outta your system.

They do help. Don't get me wrong. But for the troubles they bring on an early stage OC, you might wanna swear at them









Get a decent baseline on your CPU OC and we'll see from there.


----------



## mattg

4.6ghz on air.

with cpu socket fan held behind motherboard



and this is with the fan directed at the front of the socket/northbridge



have a look at the angle of the socket temps rising!!
socket got to 75 degrees without the fan on the back compared to 68 with the fan

crazy what a fan blowing on the back of the socket does !!


----------



## CS14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. FWIW, overclocking the NB and the Memory are just for the final touches to your OC. Find your MAX CPU OC first then we'll see if we can still scourge for more performance outta your system.
> 
> They do help. Don't get me wrong. But for the troubles they bring on an early stage OC, you might wanna swear at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a decent baseline on your CPU OC and we'll see from there.


I have 4.5 seemingly stable atm. Ran a little less than 12 hours on Prime as I cba to run it for 24 hours. Also did 25 runs on IBT stable. Had the system on for days at a time during which was spent doing various tasks such as photo editing, video editing, gaming, etc. No odd crashes or bluescreens. I think it's safe to call it stable at this point, no?

I don't think I want to push any higher of a core OC on my H75 at this point, at least not until winter comes and I can take advantage of the cold air again.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacebug*
> 
> Just keep the actual multipliers in mind and do the math yourself, instead of going blind, hoping to boot and check cpu-z
> 
> All are based on stock Fsb ie 200
> 
> 200x9=1800
> 200x10=2000
> 
> And so on, so if you have 281 Fsb and "1800" Nb speed that is a multiplier of 9
> 281x9=2529 actual Nb frequency.
> 
> Not as simple as Asus bios where it automatically calculates frequency but once you get the hang of it even manual calculations go pretty fast...


Yep, that is my point and it took me a while before I got it all figured out. Now I have a nice overclock and a snappy computer.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Thought this may interest some of you:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561704/official-amd-r9-390-390x-owners-club/1430#post_24303616


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Thought this may interest some of you:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561704/official-amd-r9-390-390x-owners-club/1430#post_24303616


Looks about right if i'm honest, your 390's should perform roughly the same as my 295x2 for the most part, nice numbers though mate.....good work









I won't be on 4k for a little while yet but i will be hopefully before the year comes to a close


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks about right if i'm honest, your 390's should perform roughly the same as my 295x2 for the most part, nice numbers though mate.....good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be on 4k for a little while yet but i will be hopefully before the year comes to a close


One card!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks about right if i'm honest, your 390's should perform roughly the same as my 295x2 for the most part, nice numbers though mate.....good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be on 4k for a little while yet but i will be hopefully before the year comes to a close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One card!
Click to expand...

Ahhh, i assumed you got your other one lol

In that case that's quite impressive for a single GPU at 4k, curious to know if you are finding AA worth it at that res though (considering nearly every reviewer tests with it on








)

Nice OC on it as well, whats your load temps like for that?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahhh, i assumed you got your other one lol
> 
> In that case that's quite impressive for a single GPU at 4k, curious to know if you are finding AA worth it at that res though (considering nearly every reviewer tests with it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Nice OC on it as well, whats your load temps like for that?


AA seems to take 4k out of playable territory with one card, however i see absolutely no point in running it anyways. At that resolutio on a 55" screen, i literally see no stepping whatsoever (about 8' away).

I'll be adding my second card in a week or two.

Right now my load temps at 1080p are 72c core/ 73c VRM, and at 4k load temp can get as high as 76c, with 75c VRM.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice numbers smithy.

With those clocks, you can pretty much ignore them 970s trying to belittle these cards!

Congrats.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahhh, i assumed you got your other one lol
> 
> In that case that's quite impressive for a single GPU at 4k, curious to know if you are finding AA worth it at that res though (considering nearly every reviewer tests with it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Nice OC on it as well, whats your load temps like for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA seems to take 4k out of playable territory with one card, however i see absolutely no point in running it anyways. At that resolutio on a 55" screen, i literally see no stepping whatsoever (about 8' away).
> 
> I'll be adding my second card in a week or two.
> 
> Right now my load temps at 1080p are 72c core/ 73c VRM, and at 4k load temp can get as high as 76c, with 75c VRM.
Click to expand...

Yeah, in regards to AA that's what i've heard from alot of end users, I'll be going for a smaller monitor with 4k (I still need desk space







) but I'll be enjoying it all the same


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice numbers smithy.
> 
> With those clocks, you can pretty much ignore them 970s trying to belittle these cards!
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks!

It's definitely a stout card.
It's performing past stock gtx 980 levels at this point (for a lot less money, mind you).

Sarge, you are going to love 4k.
It's a different level of visual quality. I am finding myself wanting to go back and play old missions in single player games just to see the inmprovements in the visuals during cut scenes


----------



## Wirerat

I paired a FX8300 95w with 78lmt usb3 rev6. I knew it might be a hot mess if I tried to OC on the 4-1 phase mobo. I only need it to push a 3gb GTX 580 for GTA V and Sims 4 for the wife. I was able to stabilize 4.4ghz 1.35v. Under load vdroop drops the vcore to 1.308v with LLC on regular.

I slightly modified a Koolance MVR-40/107.5mm transfer plate to cool the mobo VRM. Its a bit strange with the GPU and VRM custom wc and the cpu under a h110 but that gives me something to do later.









The vrm block with the mod ( extra drilled holes )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



sry for potatoe pics


without a tmp sensor on the vrm I have no exact vrm data but that part of the board no longer burns. I can hold my hand there even under stress now. Before the block that was painful.











4.4 IBT standard x 10


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I dont know what sensor represents what but the highest I see is 62c












Not having any trouble maxing the 580 in GTA V.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




1440x900 FAA 1.75 oversample min FPS 55. Its tweaked to run adaptive vsync. I turned it off to show GPU utilization.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I paired a FX8300 95w with 78lmt usb3 rev6. I knew it might be a hot mess if I tried to OC on the 4-1 phase mobo. I only need it to push a 3gb GTX 580 for GTA V and Sims 4 for the wife. I was able to stabilize 4.4ghz 1.35v. Under load vdroop drops the vcore to 1.308v with LLC on regular.
> 
> I slightly modified a Koolance MVR-40/107.5mm transfer plate to cool the mobo VRM. Its a bit strange with the GPU and VRM custom wc and the cpu under a h110 but that gives me something to do later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vrm block with the mod ( extra drilled holes )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> sry for potatoe pics
> 
> 
> without a tmp sensor on the vrm I have no exact vrm data but that part of the board no longer burns. I can hold my hand there even under stress now. Before the block that was painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 IBT standard x 10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not having any trouble maxing the 580 in GTA V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440x900 FAA 1.75 oversample min FPS 55. Its tweaked to run adaptive vsync. I turned it off to show GPU utilization.


Nice job on that. And that chip!

That chip has a reasonably low VID for an 8350. Are you sure you really need the Vcore to be on that level? 4.4 can be had on stock Voltage on some chips. Close to the VID.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice job on that. And that chip!
> 
> That chip has a reasonably *low VID for an 8350*. Are you sure you really need the Vcore to be on that level? 4.4 can be had on stock Voltage on some chips. Close to the VID.


Its a *FX8300 3.3-3.6ghz 95w cpu* not a 8350. it can stabilize 4.2 at around 1.260v after vdroop. The mobo is crappy and I have to manipulate vcore using LLC. Its difficult to run 8350 at stock on this mobo without throttling.

I originally planned this board with a 6300 but tiger direct has fx8300 for $110. So I figured worse case I would disable 2 cores and oc higher.

I knew this was the only option for matx on FX. Nothing on fm2 appealed with a max of 2m/4t and a locked intel would have been very boring.
4.2 @ 1.26v


----------



## mus1mus

wew. my bad.

That is an interesting build.

Care to show your product?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> wew. my bad.
> 
> That is an interesting build.
> 
> Care to show your product?


It has this cpu. http://m.tigerdirect.com/products/9494387


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> It has this cpu. http://m.tigerdirect.com/products/9494387


I've got the same chip.

If you could get that VCORE to hold 1.4v steady, you could get well over 4.6 out of it. I know the 4+1 is a huge limiting factor though.....

I was able to get 4.6 on mine at 1.3v load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've got the same chip.
> 
> If you could get that VCORE to hold 1.4v steady, you could get well over 4.6 out of it. I know the 4+1 is a huge limiting factor though.....
> 
> I was able to get 4.6 on mine at 1.3v load.


Yea, I knew it would be.
It appears to hold the vcore over 1.3v but it may ether be a ripple or my cpu is just 200mhz lower on the silicon lottery than yours.

With a water block on the vrm I believe it is simply hitting the maximum load capacity of the mobo.

200mhz wont translate to much in game anyway. It would just be more heat/power.

Gta v can already hold the gpu at 99% utilization. Its running the game great. That was the only purpose of the build.

I was thinking 4.2 would be the limit with 8 cores so it turned out a little better than expected.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Yea, I knew it would be.
> It appears to hold the vcore over 1.3v but it may ether be a ripple or my cpu is just 200mhz lower on the silicon lottery than yours.
> 
> With a water block on the vrm I believe it is simply hitting the maximum load capacity of the mobo.
> 
> 200mhz wont translate to much in game anyway. It would just be more heat/power.
> 
> Gta v can already hold the gpu at 99% utilization. Its running the game great. That was the only purpose of the build.
> 
> I was thinking 4.2 would be the limit with 8 cores so it turned out a little better than expected.


Good to hear!

I think the 8300 is an amazing deal....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Good to hear!
> 
> *I think the 8300 is an amazing deal...*.


I could not agree more.


----------



## warpuck

Win 10 firestrike 9590 two R-9 265s
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8234678?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Win 10 firestrike 9590 two R-9 265s
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8234678?


why does it say 380 for your gpu


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> why does it say 380 for your gpu


Don't know. They are HIS 285s
SAME as these
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6676/his-radeon-r9-285-iceq-x2-2gb-oc-overclocked-video-card-review/index2.html
Nothing overclocked this the daily driver mode.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> why does it say 380 for your gpu
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know. They are HIS 285s
> SAME as these
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6676/his-radeon-r9-285-iceq-x2-2gb-oc-overclocked-video-card-review/index2.html
> Nothing overclocked this the daily driver mode.
Click to expand...

It says that because AMD refreshed alot of the 200 series cards to make them 300 series, 270 =370, 285 = 380, 290 = 390 etc etc.

3DMark gets a little screwy with them some times


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Win 10 firestrike 9590 two R-9 265s
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8234678?


Graphics looks about right for the clocks, but why is the physics score so low??

Looks like something major going on in the background processes, or maybe throttling (though I doubt that test runs on CPU long enough to make it throttle).

Your score should be roughly between 9100-9500 I would think...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Win 10 firestrike 9590 two R-9 265s
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8234678?
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics looks about right for the clocks, but why is the physics score so low??
> 
> Looks like something major going on in the background processes, or maybe throttling (though I doubt that test runs on CPU long enough to make it throttle).
> 
> Your score should be roughly between 9100-9500 I would think...
Click to expand...

Avexir ram needs to be clocked out of sight in order to keep pace with double sided modules ( somewhere on the order of 300 MHz advantage at the same timings etc -2700mhz vs 2400mhz is my point of reference) , I'd think that's part of the physics score issue. The good news is , that if it's the right kit, you can hit very high clocks and it seems to be easier to get higher nb speeds with than double sided memory.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avexir ram needs to be clocked out of sight in order to keep pace with double sided modules ( somewhere on the order of 300 MHz advantage at the same timings etc -2700mhz vs 2400mhz is my point of reference) , I'd think that's part of the physics score issue. The good news is , that if it's the right kit, you can hit very high clocks and it seems to be easier to get higher nb speeds with than double sided memory.


Good catch! Not to mention, he may be running at 1600MHz (if it;s reporting correctly, which it rarely ever does in FS).

@warpuck What are your RAM/NB/HT settings? Timings?


----------



## Sand3853

Hey guys, I just got an 8320 (been some time since I have had one) and I just want to make sure that things are checking out, and if there is anything I could do to tweak things...

I have it at 4.8ghz @ 1.475v ...my board doesn't have LLC but has an offset, which I have at +\- 100mv, under load it sits at 1.46
Max temp @61 under continuous load

Anyways, here is what I am getting in Firestrike... not sure if it is decent or not for my system specs (been on intel systems for a good while, so used to higher numbers..lol)



Thanks in advance


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Graphics looks about right for the clocks, but why is the physics score so low??
> 
> Looks like something major going on in the background processes, or maybe throttling (though I doubt that test runs on CPU long enough to make it throttle).
> 
> Your score should be roughly between 9100-9500 I would think...


USB Lan drivers, Avast Pro, one drive, office launcher, steam, AMD Gaming & Asrock updater, Plus I just went to WIN 10 probably sneaking in update activity too,Taking up CPU time
(daily driver type of use)
When freshly installed a little better 13000 with the download version of firestrike.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8249279? Score drops a lot here.
Battlefield Hardline and Mass Effect 3,, this system does not have a problem with supplying the 2560 x 1440 monitor with smooth play at max settings for those games
I don't know if there are any versions of Tonga based GPUs with more than 2 Gb VRAM so the next test is a laugh
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8249334?
running 2 390s here be a lot better,, if the breaker did not trip.
I have no plan for going to 4K
Power consumption at idle is not that much less using a i7.
Comparing it to how long it took compared to make up the difference in the power bills vs purchase price.
Even if if I played games 8 hours a day, this is good enough for what it is for.


----------



## warpuck

I have not tried to push the ram past 2400. The board sets it to 2400. If fact I have not thought of going higher with it. I think it would not make much difference unless I could get the HT link to get past 2600? like 2700 or 2800 ? It may even improve the Crossfire performance ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> USB Lan drivers, Avast Pro, one drive, office launcher, steam, AMD Gaming & Asrock updater, Plus I just went to WIN 10 probably sneaking in update activity too,Taking up CPU time
> (daily driver type of use)
> When freshly installed a little better 13000 with the download version of firestrike.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8249279? Score drops a lot here.
> Battlefield Hardline and Mass Effect 3,, this system does not have a problem with supplying the 2560 x 1440 monitor with smooth play at max settings for those games
> I don't know if there are any versions of Tonga based GPUs with more than 2 Gb VRAM so the next test is a laugh
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8249334?
> running 2 390s here be a lot better,, if the breaker did not trip.
> I have no plan for going to 4K
> Power consumption at idle is not that much less using a i7.
> Comparing it to how long it took compared to make up the difference in the power bills vs purchase price.
> Even if if I played games 8 hours a day, this is good enough for what it is for.


----------



## warpuck

I restarted My PC to to check to see if the Bios reset itself. This what it is set for 2400 @ 10-12-12-12-31 and HT link is 2600. Kinda warm today. Room temp is 79F or 26C



Maybe I will play around with the settings in the morning


----------



## ShrimpBrime

HT could probably run close to 3ghz, try to get NB close to 2.5ghz should give good performance.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sand3853*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got an 8320 (been some time since I have had one) and I just want to make sure that things are checking out, and if there is anything I could do to tweak things...
> 
> I have it at 4.8ghz @ 1.475v ...my board doesn't have LLC but has an offset, which I have at +\- 100mv, under load it sits at 1.46
> Max temp @61 under continuous load
> 
> Anyways, here is what I am getting in Firestrike... not sure if it is decent or not for my system specs (been on intel systems for a good while, so used to higher numbers..lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


that's looking pretty good!


----------



## DavidMolina1

Count me as owner, An AMD FX 8320







:thumb:


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> USB Lan drivers, Avast Pro, one drive, office launcher, steam, AMD Gaming & Asrock updater, Plus I just went to WIN 10 probably sneaking in update activity too,Taking up CPU time
> (daily driver type of use)
> When freshly installed a little better 13000 with the download version of firestrike.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8249279? Score drops a lot here.
> Battlefield Hardline and Mass Effect 3,, this system does not have a problem with supplying the 2560 x 1440 monitor with smooth play at max settings for those games
> I don't know if there are any versions of Tonga based GPUs with more than 2 Gb VRAM so the next test is a laugh
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8249334?
> running 2 390s here be a lot better,, if the breaker did not trip.
> I have no plan for going to 4K
> Power consumption at idle is not that much less using a i7.
> Comparing it to how long it took compared to make up the difference in the power bills vs purchase price.
> Even if if I played games 8 hours a day, this is good enough for what it is for.


Just some advice (if you care about your score)....

Don't run Steam, Avast, AMD Gaming, and updaters in the background when you are benchmarking your system.


----------



## MTup

Anyone know the guy on "Counting Car" last night that had 4 full towers custom 3D painted for a gaming expo in Las Vegas?


----------



## warpuck

Maybe I will play around with the settings in the morning
http://www.avexir.com/product/blitzspec-ddr3.html
Memory is currently using the XMP settings
XMP : DDR3-2400 CL10-12-12-31 1.65v

Did I get lucky and choose the ones CSSORKINMAN says can do better?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Maybe I will play around with the settings in the morning
> http://www.avexir.com/product/blitzspec-ddr3.html
> Memory is currently using the XMP settings
> XMP : DDR3-2400 CL10-12-12-31 1.65v
> 
> Did I get lucky and choose the ones CSSORKINMAN says can do better?


I have the blitz also, haven't spent any time with them to be honest but Cl12 @ 2816 mhz is the best I've gotten with them on the Vishera , not sure where stability peters out however.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy



Tinker around with them, test with AIDA 64, then post your results ( so I can learn from them....lol ).


----------



## simple93

hi guys, i have fps drop in csgo due to cpu0 not performing at its best and i run it with OCCT and here is the results 


i overclocked my fx8320 to 4GHz now and its exactly same, what do you suggest me do ? downclock it less than original or just reset it back to manufacture ? what shall i do ? before it was fine and working perfect i guess as i used to have good fps on csgo more than 300 (for smooth gameplay) i know anything more than 144 not noticable etc alot of people already told me, but it just drops from 220-120 at times depending on enemies infront and shooting, and typically for csgo u need 300 stable for Pro game play and to get better at the game and YES i do have 144hz monitor with 1ms. so every frame counts for csgo. please advice thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> hi guys, i have fps drop in csgo due to cpu0 not performing at its best and i run it with OCCT and here is the results
> 
> 
> i overclocked my fx8320 to 4GHz now and its exactly same, what do you suggest me do ? downclock it less than original or just reset it back to manufacture ? what shall i do ? before it was fine and working perfect i guess as i used to have good fps on csgo more than 300 (for smooth gameplay) i know anything more than 144 not noticable etc alot of people already told me, but it just drops from 220-120 at times depending on enemies infront and shooting, and typically for csgo u need 300 stable for Pro game play and to get better at the game and YES i do have 144hz monitor with 1ms. so every frame counts for csgo. please advice thanks


Get a better motherboard


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> hi guys, i have fps drop in csgo due to cpu0 not performing at its best and i run it with OCCT and here is the results
> 
> 
> i overclocked my fx8320 to 4GHz now and its exactly same, what do you suggest me do ? downclock it less than original or just reset it back to manufacture ? what shall i do ? before it was fine and working perfect i guess as i used to have good fps on csgo more than 300 (for smooth gameplay) i know anything more than 144 not noticable etc alot of people already told me, but it just drops from 220-120 at times depending on enemies infront and shooting, and typically for csgo u need 300 stable for Pro game play and to get better at the game and YES i do have 144hz monitor with 1ms. so every frame counts for csgo. please advice thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Get a better motherboard
Click to expand...

^^^^THIS^^^^


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> hi guys, i have fps drop in csgo due to cpu0 not performing at its best and i run it with OCCT and here is the results
> 
> 
> i overclocked my fx8320 to 4GHz now and its exactly same, what do you suggest me do ? downclock it less than original or just reset it back to manufacture ? what shall i do ? before it was fine and working perfect i guess as i used to have good fps on csgo more than 300 (for smooth gameplay) i know anything more than 144 not noticable etc alot of people already told me, but it just drops from 220-120 at times depending on enemies infront and shooting, and typically for csgo u need 300 stable for Pro game play and to get better at the game and YES i do have 144hz monitor with 1ms. so every frame counts for csgo. please advice thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Get a better motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^THIS^^^^
Click to expand...

Yup... 8320 in a 78LMT, thats funny, but also scary. They are not made to handle the wattage FX-8s can pull.

Try not to go below a 970A-UD3 dude, you're simply asking for pain by using a board that weak.


----------



## fx63007850

so i thought my overclock was stable @4.8 untill i played battlefield hardline and crysis 3, should i just drop the multi down 1 or add more volts as im already at 1.48vcore, max temp on cpu while gaming is 45c but does peak to 55c when loading the games, vrms are 76c with a 80mm fan @2200rpm.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> so i thought my overclock was stable @4.8 untill i played battlefield hardline and crysis 3, should i just drop the multi down 1 or add more volts as im already at 1.48vcore, max temp on cpu while gaming is 45c but does peak to 55c when loading the games, vrms are 76c with a 80mm fan @2200rpm.


a get a back side socket fan. Cause unless you have a SABERTOOTH you do not have a VRM sensor. Judgjng from your profile pic you have a UD3 rev4. What you are thinking is the VRM's is the socket. Get a backside socket fan then up the voltage to 1.5V.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> so i thought my overclock was stable @4.8 untill i played battlefield hardline and crysis 3, should i just drop the multi down 1 or add more volts as im already at 1.48vcore, max temp on cpu while gaming is 45c but does peak to 55c when loading the games, vrms are 76c with a 80mm fan @2200rpm.


i would bump the vcore one or two +.
Just try a bit more volt and if this helps, you can start gaming!


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> a get a back side socket fan. Cause unless you have a SABERTOOTH you do not have a VRM sensor. Judgjng from your profile pic you have a UD3 rev4. What you are thinking is the VRM's is the socket. Get a backside socket fan then up the voltage to 1.5V.


i have a 970a-ud3p and on hwinfo64 im looking at VR T1


----------



## fx63007850

temps @4.7ghz







it says it failed on the last test, on win 8.1


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> temps @4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it says it failed on the last test, on win 8.1


always run as administrator...common issue with ibt


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> always run as administrator...common issue with ibt


ok thanks will do next time


----------



## warpuck

I guess I would have to get the Crosshair motherboard. Deviations from the XMP 2400 settings not optioned (10-12-12-31). The things you can mess with don't help with the Asrock Extreme9. The system will boot but win 10 hangs when you try OCCT or firestrike. Even though you can't do much, it does 99% as well as the dead saber R1 it replaced. I would not think it would be a good board for a OC'd 8350. I have one, but to much trouble to take it off the MSI 890FX and try it on the board. It is $150 for extreme9 and a Crosshair is $199 now. The watercooing is good enough to keep the temp down below 55C with the temp throttle turned off, when running OCCT.
Besides I an going build a 860K with touch screen for my MIDI. That will be an a adventure because can't find much info on how to do it., lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have the blitz also, haven't spent any time with them to be honest but Cl12 @ 2816 mhz is the best I've gotten with them on the Vishera , not sure where stability peters out however.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mdgiiy
> 
> 
> 
> Tinker around with them, test with AIDA 64, then post your results ( so I can learn from them....lol ).


----------



## Benjiw

I'm thinking of making a shroud from aluminium to make a compartment for my hard drive, is it possible to mount a hard drive to metal or will it short out? I don't think it will be just wanted to be 100% sure.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm thinking of making a shroud from aluminium to make a compartment for my hard drive, is it possible to mount a hard drive to metal or will it short out? I don't think it will be just wanted to be 100% sure.


As long as the circutry isn't toucing the metal it'll be fine. If it's an SSD, most of the adapters they come with are metal and it sits right on it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As long as the circutry isn't toucing the metal it'll be fine. If it's an SSD, most of the adapters they come with are metal and it sits right on it.


I think there is like 2mm clearance from the PCB and the outer casing I'm going to use hammerite matte black on the shroud once bent into shape.


----------



## Johan45

I had to look up hammerite, seems very similar to our Tremclad over here.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I had to look up hammerite, seems very similar to our Tremclad over here.


Might just mount the hard drive to the floor of the case for the time being, the ally is 0.5mm thick and is pretty much useless.


----------



## Derek129

Good morning guys, could someone recommend to me or even screen shot a good fan profile/curve for my fx-8320?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Good morning guys, could someone recommend to me or even screen shot a good fan profile/curve for my fx-8320?


it really depends on too many variables to just copy someones fan profile.

Things like the cooler being used, ambient temps, frequency, voltage and desired temperatures all come into play.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Good morning guys, could someone recommend to me or even screen shot a good fan profile/curve for my fx-8320?


I just use ASUS built in fan profiles, and I use silent mode.


----------



## mus1mus

Meh. Im running them disabled in the bios.


----------



## xLPGx

Taking apart my cooler and finally actually taking a picture before reseating it, I have batch 1237. My 8320 does 4.4 with 1.38V with 1.356 at full load.
Interesting how I got a batch from 2012 (?) when I bought this CPU in december 2013. Been on the shelf for a while apparently.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Taking apart my cooler and finally actually taking a picture before reseating it, I have batch 1237. My 8320 does 4.4 with 1.38V with 1.356 at full load.
> Interesting how I got a batch from 2012 (?) when I bought this CPU in december 2013. Been on the shelf for a while apparently.


lol.

37th week of '12. Yeah. Must of been on a shelf that long. But not especially a rare case.

You can still see '14 chips around you know. And we are already in the second half of the year.


----------



## simple93

hi guys recently ive had trouble with cpu throttling due to having low motherboard even tho i had the same set up for 2 years with no trouble unless recently massive fps drop on csgo

so i decided to buy new mobo, which mobo do you recommend for amd fx8320, 8GB ddr3, gtx 760SC, 650W PSU, and stock cooler. and 144hz monitor even tho it doesnt matter to pc much









so people told me to look at 970 or higher series, i recently been looking at ASUS Motherboard M5A99FX PRO R2.0, so what do you think ? will it be good enough for the set up ? and would i still have fps drops and cpu throttling ?

thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> hi guys recently ive had trouble with cpu throttling due to having low motherboard even tho i had the same set up for 2 years with no trouble unless recently massive fps drop on csgo
> 
> so i decided to buy new mobo, which mobo do you recommend for amd fx8320, 8GB ddr3, gtx 760SC, 650W PSU, and stock cooler. and 144hz monitor even tho it doesnt matter to pc much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so people told me to look at 970 or higher series, i recently been looking at ASUS Motherboard M5A99FX PRO R2.0, so what do you think ? will it be good enough for the set up ? and would i still have fps drops and cpu throttling ?
> 
> thanks


That Asus mobo is good. I had one. it does use quality 6-2 phase VRM. It can handle the 8 cores with oc to around 4.8ish. The gigabyte 970 UD3P has 8 phase VRM. I suggest going with the gigabyte board for the better power delivery unless you plan on SLI later.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> hi guys recently ive had trouble with cpu throttling due to having low motherboard even tho i had the same set up for 2 years with no trouble unless recently massive fps drop on csgo
> 
> so i decided to buy new mobo, which mobo do you recommend for amd fx8320, 8GB ddr3, gtx 760SC, 650W PSU, and stock cooler. and 144hz monitor even tho it doesnt matter to pc much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so people told me to look at 970 or higher series, i recently been looking at ASUS Motherboard M5A99FX PRO R2.0, so what do you think ? will it be good enough for the set up ? and would i still have fps drops and cpu throttling ?
> 
> thanks


What is the exact psu you have?


----------



## simple93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the exact psu you have?


a ****ty brand but 650W, check it out on amazon: x-viper powercool 650W and i dont think im planning to overclock, basically all i want is stable fps on csgo and games


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> a ****ty brand but 650W, check it out on amazon: x-viper powercool 650W and i dont think im planning to overclock, basically all i want is stable fps on csgo and games


overclocking or stock its still never a good idea to skimp out on the psu.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the exact psu you have?
> 
> 
> 
> a ****ty brand but 650W, check it out on amazon: x-viper powercool 650W and i dont think im planning to overclock, basically all i want is stable fps on csgo and games
Click to expand...

That psu is sorta like a bomb just waiting for an excuse to detonate , could be part of the problem with the throttling too. Ideally a new psu and motherboard would be my suggestion. In light of CS:GO's ability to use threads however, you may be able to run it as an X6 while you wait for a good deal on a mobo or psu. HAve you tried disabling 2 cores?


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That psu is sorta like a bomb just waiting for an excuse to detonate , could be part of the problem with the throttling too. Ideally a new psu and motherboard would be my suggestion. In light of CS:GO's ability to use threads however, you may be able to run it as an X6 while you wait for a good deal on a mobo or psu. HAve you tried disabling 2 cores?


I have the game but it spits out such a high framerate on my AMD rig that I never bothered to see how well it threads. Have you tested it? Btw it really seems to love GCN.


http://www.computerbase.de/2015-07/grafikkarten-benchmarks-cs-go-dota-2-lol-wot-wow-ultra-hd/


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That psu is sorta like a bomb just waiting for an excuse to detonate , could be part of the problem with the throttling too. Ideally a new psu and motherboard would be my suggestion. In light of CS:GO's ability to use threads however, you may be able to run it as an X6 while you wait for a good deal on a mobo or psu. HAve you tried disabling 2 cores?


I've had four of those power supplies, killed them all, 650' two of the 750 and 850 watt. They can not handle high power drains, one went whilst prime testing one went whilst using aida stress test, and the 850w went IBT AVX testing, they are crap, get another now !

http://www.cclonline.com/product/42160/PC-850AUBA-M/Power-Supplies/Powercool-850W-High-Efficiency-Modular-Power-Supply/PSU1190/

Just say no..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That psu is sorta like a bomb just waiting for an excuse to detonate , could be part of the problem with the throttling too. Ideally a new psu and motherboard would be my suggestion. In light of CS:GO's ability to use threads however, you may be able to run it as an X6 while you wait for a good deal on a mobo or psu. HAve you tried disabling 2 cores?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the game but it spits out such a high framerate on my AMD rig that I never bothered to see how well it threads. Have you tested it? Btw it really seems to love GCN.
> 
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-07/grafikkarten-benchmarks-cs-go-dota-2-lol-wot-wow-ultra-hd/
Click to expand...

Not much of a pull on the DC chip at 4.9 ghz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That psu is sorta like a bomb just waiting for an excuse to detonate , could be part of the problem with the throttling too. Ideally a new psu and motherboard would be my suggestion. In light of CS:GO's ability to use threads however, you may be able to run it as an X6 while you wait for a good deal on a mobo or psu. HAve you tried disabling 2 cores?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the game but it spits out such a high framerate on my AMD rig that I never bothered to see how well it threads. Have you tested it? Btw it really seems to love GCN.
> 
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-07/grafikkarten-benchmarks-cs-go-dota-2-lol-wot-wow-ultra-hd/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much of a pull on the DC chip at 4.9 ghz
Click to expand...

It's the Source engine still. It may have been murder on Core2Duos and 8800s, but we're far beyond that these days.

Bomb or not, I have a hard time seeing even a crappy 650w not being able to push an 8320 at full stock. It only has one rail, and he doesn't exactly have a 290X behind it, his whole system should sit under 250-300w. The 78LMT was a legit bottleneck and always has been for higher power delivery, but even if the PSU is bad he should still only be using it to "half" capacity.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That psu is sorta like a bomb just waiting for an excuse to detonate , could be part of the problem with the throttling too. Ideally a new psu and motherboard would be my suggestion. In light of CS:GO's ability to use threads however, you may be able to run it as an X6 while you wait for a good deal on a mobo or psu. HAve you tried disabling 2 cores?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not much of a pull on the DC chip at 4.9 ghz





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



brand but 650W, check it out on amazon: x-viper powercool 650W and i dont think im planning to overclock, basically all i want is stable fps on csgo and games



Don't use this PSU with good hardware. PSU is the only component in your PC that can take out all the other hardware with it.

I'm with Cssorkinman on this one. It's a fire hazardous explosion waiting to set your desk ablaze with flaming badness and that's that.

However, you can find a brand new Corsair 600w Bronze certified PSU on newegg for 44$ with a 20$ rebate.

additional comment:

I'd shut it down to 4 cores if really worried about it. CSGO only uses 2 cores at best. (would really cut down on heat and power consumption)


----------



## Stickeelion

Well, the vischera isn't in it and the article is old but I thought you guys would appreciate this real CPU shootout it's pure gold


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Well, the vischera isn't in it and the article is old but I thought you guys would appreciate this real CPU shootout it's pure gold


Man that 7.62x39 is no joke.

We used to literally cut down trees with my brother's AK-47..... powerful stuff.

Cool article!


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> a ****ty brand but 650W, check it out on amazon: x-viper powercool 650W and i dont think im planning to overclock, basically all i want is stable fps on csgo and games


I tried a 700 watt with a 960T and 4 HD6770s. I was running the 960T at 3.9Ghz on air. The power supply eventually failed. I have had good luck with Antec Neo 550 purchased in 2008 amd still running a OC'd 6 core Thuban and a GTX 460. Sold that to my bro in-law. Still in use. Visiontek, XFX, Cougar and EVGA are good as far as my purchase experience goes. I used a 500 wall EVGA To run a OC'd 960T and a 7790. I sold that to someone that just wanted a good Linux box. That was a 2010 build. The old ladys box is a 4.6 Ghz 8350 running on air with a GTX 690 powered by a VisionTek !000 watt That was my 2012 build. Latest is a 9590 with a Cougar 1000 watt, two HIS 285 video cards. I Iearned you can get by with with cheaper power but not for long. Power supplies age over time and it is a good idea to get 15-20 % more watts than you need. As for rails if PWR supply has 4 rails for Pci-e rated at 25 amps, those rails would provide 1200 watts. As far as that goes, I don't care whether it a single rail or multi rail. Multi rails may be better. If a plug in card faults to ground or maybe not. That depends on the fault detection trigger circuit and response time. A VR on my 7870 faulted and that took out my Sabertooth R.1. I was using a single rail when that happened. My latest using worst case loads.2 x 285 max watts 400 total, 9590 240 watts (I am guessing here, had it up tp 5.2 Ghz) motherboard 100 watts, fans, drives, ram and pump 50 watts 400 + 240 +100 + 50 = 700 watts. If you get a 80% efficient PWR supply add 140 watts 700 + 140 = 840 add 20% for ageing and you are at 1000-1050 watts. Your can get by for a while with 80 plus or less efficient power. The more efficient a supply is is, less heat it has to deal with and means the components in the supply will last longer.


----------



## simple93

Hi thanks for your replies, but I've has the PSU for quite some time now and it works fine I think like over a year. I ll leave the PSU for the moment as I don't oc, neither play big gpu /cpu consumption games/apps. So I ll leave it for now and see how it goes with new mobo, but for now which 1 do you recommend between these ??
 all same price after bids, but don't know what to choose


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> Hi thanks for your replies, but I've has the PSU for quite some time now and it works fine I think like over a year. I ll leave the PSU for the moment as I don't oc, neither play big gpu /cpu consumption games/apps. So I ll leave it for now and see how it goes with new mobo, but for now which 1 do you recommend between these ??
> all same price after bids, but don't know what to choose


I would go for the gigabyte, both the sabertooth and UD3 are great boards but I have found my ASUS boards seem to be very picky with RAM, I had to try several different speed/latency settings and swapping the ram sticks around to get it my Chrosshair V Formula-Z and a friends Sabertooth to even boot (however it may be the chip-set so not to say the gigabyte could have the same issue). The UD3 looks better but the Sabertooth has 5 years warranty over the 3 years for the UD3, It's much of a muchness between these boards, they should all be good so it's really up to your preference


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I had to try several different speed/latency settings and swapping the ram sticks around to get it my Chrosshair V Formula-Z and a friends Sabertooth to even boot


Curious what Ram you where trying to use to take note.... note to not buy that Ram. I'm running Corsair 1067mhz 2 stick no issues. 1200mhz effective is no problem.


----------



## JourneymanMike

The Gigabyte is junk! IMHO...

The Sabertooth r. 2 is your best bet...

I've always used Corsair RAM, on Asus boards, with no problems...


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The Gigabyte is junk! IMHO...
> 
> I've always used Corsair RAM, on Asus boards, with no problems...


How do you come to that conclusion? Using a UD3 Rev.4 myself, no problems to speak of, at 4.6ghz

The two Asus boards I've had were just terrible, constantly had problems with them, had to RMA the first one, never got around to RMAing the second one, just sold it lol


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Curious what Ram you where trying to use to take note.... note to not buy that Ram. I'm running Corsair 1067mhz 2 stick no issues. 1200mhz effective is no problem.


It's In my sig rig, G.Skill Ripjaws X 32GB @ 1600Mhz, 4x 8GB sticks. In a little bit more detail, the ram was listed in the supported ram (QVL list), however it was only listed at 16GB (4 x 4GB sticks) not 32GB, there were very few listed for 32GB and even fewer that had > 1600MHz clock even though the board supports up to 2400Mhz(O.C.), the QVL list was missing a lot of the great sets that enthusiasts like us would go after.

When I first installed I just threw them all in and it wouldn't boot, I then started with just one stick and rotated through slots until it booted, then I did the same with the others, took a while, I don't even know why the computer complained if the order different, they should all be identical, either way, it works now and the computer uses and detects all 32GB @ 1600 Mhz, I've numbered them so it won't be an issue if I have to remove them. when I first installed the BIOS had also defaulted to run the RAM at 1333Mhz, and it took a little bit of tweaking of the latency settings and a little bit of voltage to get it to run at 1600Mhz. The board and RAM will both do what they advertised but it just takes a little more than just throwing the RAM in to get it to work, especially at the higher speeds.

The problem isn't big it's just a little bit of an annoyance, It's actually a fairly common problem with ASUS 990FX Chipsets many other people have also had this problem on my board and it seems to afflict almost all of the faster and larger capacity sticks (8GB Sticks >1333Mhz) (HyperX SAVAGE, G.Skill Ripjaws X and Z, G.Skill Trident, Corsair Domintor and Corsair Vengeance) You can get almost all of those afflicted sticks and most other popular sticks to work with it just be prepared to possibly need tweak it. Since it's a common issue it's well documented and you can find info on it in forums and even on youtube.

Also if you're looking at getting more RAM make sure to update your motherboard BIOS it helps


----------



## simple93

also 1 more question guys, could it be the mobo which makes my cpu fan roar ?? its abit loud compared to other pc intel etc, im running stock cooler and it seems to roar alot even right now with just chrome open and for browsing the net, is that psu or mobo problem again ? running gtx 760, fx 8320 8GB ram 650W psu (x-viper power cool **** make xd)

thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> also 1 more question guys, could it be the mobo which makes my cpu fan roar ?? its abit loud compared to other pc intel etc, im running stock cooler and it seems to roar alot even right now with just chrome open and for browsing the net, is that psu or mobo problem again ? running gtx 760, fx 8320 8GB ram 650W psu (x-viper power cool **** make xd)
> 
> thanks


The Stock cooler is really loud. Especially if you have the older cooler with the heat pipes. The fan on that cooler spins up to 5K RPM IIRC.

If you are running stock and don't need to overclock, we can help you set that CPU into static or dynamic mode with fairly lower Voltages than stock or default settings. That way, you can lessen the Fan Duty Cycle. But if you want to OC, it is always a requirement to pick a good air cooler if not, an AIO.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Curious what Ram you where trying to use to take note.... note to not buy that Ram. I'm running Corsair 1067mhz 2 stick no issues. 1200mhz effective is no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> It's In my sig rig, G.Skill Ripjaws X 32GB @ 1600Mhz, 4x 8GB sticks. In a little bit more detail, the ram was listed in the supported ram (QVL list), however it was only listed at 16GB (4 x 4GB sticks) not 32GB, there were very few listed for 32GB and even fewer that had > 1600MHz clock even though the board supports up to 2400Mhz(O.C.), the QVL list was missing a lot of the great sets that enthusiasts like us would go after.
> 
> When I first installed I just threw them all in and it wouldn't boot, I then started with just one stick and rotated through slots until it booted, then I did the same with the others, took a while, I don't even know why the computer complained if the order different, they should all be identical, either way, it works now and the computer uses and detects all 32GB @ 1600 Mhz, I've numbered them so it won't be an issue if I have to remove them. when I first installed the BIOS had also defaulted to run the RAM at 1333Mhz, and it took a little bit of tweaking of the latency settings and a little bit of voltage to get it to run at 1600Mhz. The board and RAM will both do what they advertised but it just takes a little more than just throwing the RAM in to get it to work, especially at the higher speeds.
> 
> The problem isn't big it's just a little bit of an annoyance, It's actually a fairly common problem with ASUS 990FX Chipsets many other people have also had this problem on my board and it seems to afflict almost all of the faster and larger capacity sticks (8GB Sticks >1333Mhz) (HyperX SAVAGE, G.Skill Ripjaws X and Z, G.Skill Trident, Corsair Domintor and Corsair Vengeance) You can get almost all of those afflicted sticks and most other popular sticks to work with it just be prepared to possibly need tweak it. Since it's a common issue it's well documented and you can find info on it in forums and even on youtube.
> 
> Also if you're looking at getting more RAM make sure to update your motherboard BIOS it helps
Click to expand...

I found the biggest issues with ram on my ASUS boards was a "bad" bios rev. Some of them aren't good with high speed or high density ram. The board wouldn't even register the SPD correctly.
Here's some testing I did http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7657778&viewfull=1#post7657778


----------



## jclafi

A little bit harsh comment on the UD3 board...

I never had one UD3, my only experience is with the 990FXA UD5 Rev.3, and it´s a great board.

Solid on 4.9 Ghz right now with 8350. No throttle, no bugs on BIOS and the overclock profile is a charm a part.

One thing must be said this board shutdown itself when socket temps reach 90ºc. No big deal for me.

It´s a good motherboard ! Never had other AM3+ also to share more information.

Take care.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The Gigabyte is junk! IMHO...
> 
> The Sabertooth r. 2 is your best bet...
> 
> I've always used Corsair RAM, on Asus boards, with no problems...


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found the biggest issues with ram on my ASUS boards was a "bad" bios rev. Some of them aren't good with high speed or high density ram. The board wouldn't even register the SPD correctly.
> Here's some testing I did http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/731320-Just-Putzen-Round?p=7657778&viewfull=1#post7657778


wow, awesome thanks for that, amazing info +rep

So I just checked, I'm running bios 1403, I also never knew about that SDP information page, and It doesn't make full sense to me, whats JEDEC and what's the XMP#1 and #2?

anyway, This is what mine shows, It's identical for each RAM slot, is this looking good to you? what would you recommend if I get faster RAM or decide to overclock the DIMMs I have?


----------



## Johan45

JEDEC, here's the dry answer
Quote:


> The JEDEC Solid State Technology Association, formerly known as the Joint Electron Device Engineering Council (JEDEC), is an independent semiconductor engineering trade organization and standardization body. Associated with the Electronic Industries Alliance (EIA), a trade association that represents all areas of the electronics industry in the United States, JEDEC has over 300 members, including some of the world's largest computer companies.


These people decide what parameters memory should run at as a standard. So in your pic the JEDEC standar for the ram at 1333 is 9-9-9 that is a standard for all DDR3. Just like DDR3 must be good up to a certain voltage before it causes permanent damage etc.
XMP is a profile that is programmed into the ram by the manufacturer and has been tested to work at those speeds even though it may be above the JEDEC standard.
As for different ram, I'd try those at 9-9-9-24-27 up to 1.65v for the 1600 speed. You may not need that much voltage but the sticks should run those timings.
EDIT: just saw you have a boatlaod of ram. Start with tRFC at 300-350 and a command rate of 2


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> A little bit harsh comment on the UD3 board...
> 
> I never had one UD3, my only experience is with *the 990FXA UD5 Rev.3, and it´s a great board.
> *
> Solid on 4.9 Ghz right now with 8350. No throttle, no bugs on BIOS and the overclock profile is a charm a part.
> 
> One thing must be said this board shutdown itself when socket temps reach 90ºc. No big deal for me.
> 
> It´s a good motherboard ! Never had other AM3+ also to share more information.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The Gigabyte is junk! IMHO...
> 
> The Sabertooth r. 2 is your best bet...
> 
> I've always used Corsair RAM, on Asus boards, with no problems...
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with the UD5, I believe it's great board!

As far as the UD3, Rev 1 was good. Everything after are dogs compared to it! I've read many reviews and such about the limiting changes after Ver. 1 There are some here on OCN and many other overclocking forums...

The Sabertooth is a very solid board, I'd rather se someone get that than a budget board such as the UD3 Ver. 2 - 4

And,here I will quote @Mega Man Budget Components = Budget Performance That says it all...

Just my opinion, *this is not meant to slam anybody!* Especially if you're on a tight budget,,,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> A little bit harsh comment on the UD3 board...
> 
> I never had one UD3, my only experience is with *the 990FXA UD5 Rev.3, and it´s a great board.
> *
> Solid on 4.9 Ghz right now with 8350. No throttle, no bugs on BIOS and the overclock profile is a charm a part.
> 
> One thing must be said this board shutdown itself when socket temps reach 90ºc. No big deal for me.
> 
> It´s a good motherboard ! Never had other AM3+ also to share more information.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The Gigabyte is junk! IMHO...
> 
> The Sabertooth r. 2 is your best bet...
> 
> I've always used Corsair RAM, on Asus boards, with no problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with the UD5, I believe it's great board!
> 
> As far as the UD3, Rev 1 was good. Everything after are dogs compared to it! I've read many reviews and such about the limiting changes after Ver. 1 There are some here on OCN and many other overclocking forums...
> 
> The Sabertooth is a very solid board, I'd rather se someone get that than a budget board such as the UD3 Ver. 2 - 4
> 
> And,here I will quote @Mega Man Budget Components = Budget Performance That says it all...
> 
> Just my opinion, *this is not meant to slam anybody!* Especially if you're on a tight budget,,,
Click to expand...

Pretty much all UD3's bought new today are Rev 4.0 and they will do up to 4.8Ghz quite nicely, bang for buck it bests every other 990FX board out there









and on a completely off topic post.....

I have wanted one of these for sooooo long!


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and on a completely off topic post.....
> 
> I have wanted one of these for sooooo long!


what on earth for? it's eons old


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and on a completely off topic post.....
> 
> I have wanted one of these for sooooo long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what on earth for? it's eons old
Click to expand...

For fun?.....And i wanted one......that's all









I should probably add that when i first got back into PC hardware and gaming i bought a couple of HD 4850's and they stayed in my rig till the 7970 launched and this card was always on my list just for nostalgia factor


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> A little bit harsh comment on the UD3 board...
> 
> I never had one UD3, my only experience is with *the 990FXA UD5 Rev.3, and it´s a great board.
> *
> Solid on 4.9 Ghz right now with 8350. No throttle, no bugs on BIOS and the overclock profile is a charm a part.
> 
> One thing must be said this board shutdown itself when socket temps reach 90ºc. No big deal for me.
> 
> It´s a good motherboard ! Never had other AM3+ also to share more information.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The Gigabyte is junk! IMHO...
> 
> The Sabertooth r. 2 is your best bet...
> 
> I've always used Corsair RAM, on Asus boards, with no problems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with the UD5, I believe it's great board!
> 
> As far as the UD3, Rev 1 was good. Everything after are dogs compared to it! I've read many reviews and such about the limiting changes after Ver. 1 There are some here on OCN and many other overclocking forums...
> 
> The Sabertooth is a very solid board, I'd rather se someone get that than a budget board such as the UD3 Ver. 2 - 4
> 
> And,here I will quote @Mega Man Budget Components = Budget Performance That says it all...
> 
> Just my opinion, *this is not meant to slam anybody!* Especially if you're on a tight budget,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all UD3's bought new today are Rev 4.0 and they will do up to 4.8Ghz quite nicely, bang for buck it bests every other 990FX board out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on a completely off topic post.....
> 
> I have wanted one of these for sooooo long!
Click to expand...

I'll see that and raise you










That's a nice looking card







. Those 4870X2's were a pita to configure but were monsters for their day. Had both of them in a c2 965 rig @ 4ghz folding for a while, that.... was silly of me.







I wish I would have had a thermal imaging camera at the time , just to see how far the plume of heat extended into the 48 x 12 room in the basement....lol


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the UD5, I believe it's great board!
> 
> As far as the UD3, Rev 1 was good. Everything after are dogs compared to it! I've read many reviews and such about the limiting changes after Ver. 1 There are some here on OCN and many other overclocking forums...
> 
> The Sabertooth is a very solid board, I'd rather se someone get that than a budget board such as the UD3 Ver. 2 - 4
> 
> And,here I will quote @Mega Man Budget Components = Budget Performance That says it all...
> 
> Just my opinion, *this is not meant to slam anybody!* Especially if you're on a tight budget,,,


Thank you for this "review" post. Well typed "put" and why I return to this thread having sold my FX 8320 - buy it now $100 (USD). Went like a hot cake, and someone will use it.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> Hi thanks for your replies, but I've has the PSU for quite some time now and it works fine I think like over a year. I ll leave the PSU for the moment as I don't oc, neither play big gpu /cpu consumption games/apps. So I ll leave it for now and see how it goes with new mobo, but for now which 1 do you recommend between these ??
> all same price after bids, but don't know what to choose


I'd aim for one of the Asus boards; can't beat those true digital VRMs.


----------



## mus1mus

UD3s have rev 5 now. So is the UD5.

UD3s + a good chip will be a good rig to have. Looks good and easier to visual match than a kitty for sure.

I believe most negative comments on them root back to the UD3 rev3. And all its mishaps. UD4 has been better but not on the level of a rev1. If they have just returned to the rev1's design, Gigabyte should've been more reputable in this thread. And can easily give Asus a scare for mid-high end range sales. But hmmm. Rev1 will just remain a legend I suppose.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty much all UD3's bought new today are Rev 4.0 and they will do up to 4.8Ghz quite nicely, bang for buck it bests every other 990FX board out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on a completely off topic post.....
> 
> I have wanted one of these for sooooo long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see that and raise you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those 4870X2's were a pita to configure but were monsters for their day. Had both of them in a c2 965 rig @ 4ghz folding for a while, that.... was silly of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have had a thermal imaging camera at the time , just to see how far the plume of heat extended into the 48 x 12 room in the basement....lol
Click to expand...

I remember years ago that Nvidias 8800 GTX was the be all and end all for everyone I was in high school and lusted after that thing (who wouldn't? And I still wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of them







) It's interesting to see how far we've come since then. Did AMD have any competing GPU's at that time I don;t remember any :/


----------



## Quail

How do you guys get the FX8350 to 5Ghz? I've been trying all day today and all day yesterday trying to get this thing to just run stabely 4.8Ghz on 1.525V. Only 1.575V makes it stable enough to run at 5Ghz, and I see people with sub 1.5V 5Ghz overclocks. Makes me feel bad









I'm using the Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud7 with LLC setting at Ultra High.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty much all UD3's bought new today are Rev 4.0 and they will do up to 4.8Ghz quite nicely, bang for buck it bests every other 990FX board out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on a completely off topic post.....
> 
> I have wanted one of these for sooooo long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see that and raise you
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those 4870X2's were a pita to configure but were monsters for their day. Had both of them in a c2 965 rig @ 4ghz folding for a while, that.... was silly of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have had a thermal imaging camera at the time , just to see how far the plume of heat extended into the 48 x 12 room in the basement....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember years ago that Nvidias 8800 GTX was the be all and end all for everyone I was in high school and lusted after that thing (who wouldn't? And I still wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) It's interesting to see how far we've come since then. Did AMD have any competing GPU's at that time I don;t remember any :/
Click to expand...

The 48XX series was introduced when nvidia's 9XXX series was in production if i remember correctly. At the time I believe the 4870X2 held the world record in 3d06.
Prior to that ATI had a hard time keeping up with the G92 based Nvida cards with it's 3870's etc.


----------



## simple93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The Stock cooler is really loud. Especially if you have the older cooler with the heat pipes. The fan on that cooler spins up to 5K RPM IIRC.
> 
> If you are running stock and don't need to overclock, we can help you set that CPU into static or dynamic mode with fairly lower Voltages than stock or default settings. That way, you can lessen the Fan Duty Cycle. But if you want to OC, it is always a requirement to pick a good air cooler if not, an AIO.


okay then thanks have to just live with it i guess and do what u said even tho im not sure how to xd will try follow what u said if not i ll google more about it

thanks


----------



## jclafi

*Copy and paste from another thread !*

It´s not just about change a multiplier and raise voltages, you know. The details really make a difference.

For some extreme clocks, put a 90mm FAN on the back of the mother board socket (CPU), and another on the VRM area. Serch about this a lot of info in the forum.

0°- Make a Full Clear Cmos.

1°- Enable HPC in the BIOS. High Performance Computing.

2°- Disable Turbo Core. Disable C1E and energy saving in BIOS.

3°- Search about vDrop and vDroop and learn why you REALLY need Load Line Calibration. It helps to use lower volts! Very important.

4°-Disable APM. (i did not find this option on my BIOS) but i guess the HPC do the trick in this case.

5°-Some times is not just about vCORE. N.B, Memory and HTT voltages need to be a little raised too when the clocks really go up.When you are having a hard time stabilizing the CPU the problem may be in another place. Make tests, my N.B is 1.1v and i run it 1.3v !

6°- Dont just overclok you CPU, do it on EVERYTHING ! N.B, Memory, Timmings, VGA and HTT.

My Setup:

Multi - 21x
N.B - 2563Mhz (233)
CPU - 4.893
H.T - 3029Mhz

vCORE - 1.50v Full Load
N.B - 1.3v
MEM: 1.6v
LCC: HIGH

If i´m wrong in something feel free to advise guys.

You need good cooling for this. I suggest to stay below 1.55 vCORE.

Good Luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quail*
> 
> How do you guys get the FX8350 to 5Ghz? I've been trying all day today and all day yesterday trying to get this thing to just run stabely 4.8Ghz on 1.525V. Only 1.575V makes it stable enough to run at 5Ghz, and I see people with sub 1.5V 5Ghz overclocks. Makes me feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud7 with LLC setting at Ultra High.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quail*
> 
> How do you guys get the FX8350 to 5Ghz? I've been trying all day today and all day yesterday trying to get this thing to just run stabely 4.8Ghz on 1.525V. Only 1.575V makes it stable enough to run at 5Ghz, and I see people with sub 1.5V 5Ghz overclocks. Makes me feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud7 with LLC setting at Ultra High.


As they say, cooling is important,
Pictures tell a thousand words



Fans on the VRMs help



Fans on the rear of the socket work well

Voltage is usually around 1.55 with a FX8350, something like a h100 is also needed to cool the chip, a custom water loop will help, as does living somewhere cold!
Please fill in the rig builder so we can advise you on any thing that might hold you back?

Mike the Owl


----------



## Quail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> *Copy and paste from another thread !*
> 
> It´s not just about change a multiplier and raise voltages, you know. The details really make a difference.
> 
> For some extreme clocks, put a 90mm FAN on the back of the mother board socket (CPU), and another on the VRM area. Serch about this a lot of info in the forum.
> 
> 0°- Make a Full Clear Cmos.
> 
> 1°- Enable HPC in the BIOS. High Performance Computing.
> 
> 2°- Disable Turbo Core. Disable C1E and energy saving in BIOS.
> 
> 3°- Search about vDrop and vDroop and learn why you REALLY need Load Line Calibration. It helps to use lower volts! Very important.
> 
> 4°-Disable APM. (i did not find this option on my BIOS) but i guess the HPC do the trick in this case.
> 
> 5°-Some times is not just about vCORE. N.B, Memory and HTT voltages need to be a little raised too when the clocks really go up.When you are having a hard time stabilizing the CPU the problem may be in another place. Make tests, my N.B is 1.1v and i run it 1.3v !
> 
> 6°- Dont just overclok you CPU, do it on EVERYTHING ! N.B, Memory, Timmings, VGA and HTT.
> 
> My Setup:
> 
> Multi - 21x
> N.B - 2563Mhz (233)
> CPU - 4.893
> H.T - 3029Mhz
> 
> vCORE - 1.50v Full Load
> N.B - 1.3v
> MEM: 1.6v
> LCC: HIGH
> 
> If i´m wrong in something feel free to advise guys.
> 
> You need good cooling for this. I suggest to stay below 1.55 vCORE.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks. I know it isn't only about multipliers and vcore. I had similar settings to you, but I didn't set my Hypertransport that high. Setting it higher (2.9Ghz) seems to have increased stability when running the FSB at 222, but the system's far from stable.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> As they say, cooling is important,
> Pictures tell a thousand words
> 
> Fans on the VRMs help
> 
> Fans on the rear of the socket work well
> 
> Voltage is usually around 1.55 with a FX8350, something like a h100 is also needed to cool the chip, a custom water loop will help, as does living somewhere cold!
> Please fill in the rig builder so we can advise you on any thing that might hold you back?
> 
> Mike the Owl


Thanks for the pics! I know cooling is important, but does it really have to do with anything with stability? I have an NZXT Havik 140 and seven case fans, three of them on the sidepanel blowing directly at the motherboard. I can't really go above 1.525V without the system eventually overheating, that's why I want to stay within 1.525V.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quail,

You will struggle with the Havic 140 at 5ghz. Big air is good for about 4.8 max. The air flow thru your case is inportant, you can't have to many fans

The high volts required for high end overclocks generate heat hence cooling the VRMs and the rear of the socket.
A decent AIO 240mm cooler would be advisable , the guys here will be happy to advise you if you need it.
Defeating heat is the answer to stability.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quail*
> 
> How do you guys get the FX8350 to 5Ghz? I've been trying all day today and all day yesterday trying to get this thing to just run stabely 4.8Ghz on 1.525V. Only 1.575V makes it stable enough to run at 5Ghz, and I see people with sub 1.5V 5Ghz overclocks. Makes me feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud7 with LLC setting at Ultra High.


With high LLC you must be approaching 1.6v.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quail,
> 
> You will struggle with the Havic 140 at 5ghz. Big air is good for about 4.8 max. The air flow thru your case is inportant, you can't have to many fans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high volts required for high end overclocks generate heat hence cooling the VRMs and the rear of the socket.
> A decent AIO 240mm cooler would be advisable , the guys here will be happy to advise you if you need it.
> Defeating heat is the answer to stability.


or even better, a motherboard waterblock


----------



## snipekill2445

I've just got a fan cooling mine down


----------



## Quail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> With high LLC you must be approaching 1.6v.


Not according to my SuperIO. The voltage never has exceeeded my specified amount. I got the CPU to run stabely at 4.69Ghz at 1.5V. Weirdly enough, when I activate C1E state it automatically lowers the voltage to 1.46V while Prime95 stresstesting, and it stays stable. When I dare to set the voltage under 1.5V, Prime95 errors out immediately.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quail*
> 
> Not according to my SuperIO. The voltage never has exceeeded my specified amount. I got the CPU to run stabely at 4.69Ghz at 1.5V. Weirdly enough, when I activate C1E state it automatically lowers the voltage to 1.46V while Prime95 stresstesting, and it stays stable. When I dare to set the voltage under 1.5V, Prime95 errors out immediately.


C1E will affect your Overclock's stability. Check if you are throttling.

As with everyone, heat will be your enemy. There have been reports that the cooler you have the chip in to, the lesser Voltage it needs on same clocks.

Also note that 5GHz + is a matter of lottery too. Some people get better chips. Thus hitting 5GHz and over. But for the most part, it's a combination of a lot of things.

Good Cooling (water bro, water)
Good Mothetboard
Good Chip
Good PSU
Good Skillset (good experience and understanding)
And a damn good amount of hours spent to get to know where the chip gives in.

In your part, a better cooling will help.

PS. Not everyone gets to 5GHz with under 1.5 Vcore. And definitely not at first try. So take your time.

Seeing you are into FSB OC now, hmm. Please do consider to eliminate any non CPU OC for the time being. RAM, CPU-NB, HT, should stay close if not equal to rated specs.


----------



## simple93

hi guys so today i installed my new motherboard: gigabyte 990FXA UD3 rev4.0 without installing new windows yet, i will do after this post install windows on a partition and see there are any differences. anyway my rig now: fx8320, 8gb ram not gaming, gigabyte 990fxa ud3, gtx 760 SC evga and without formatting i launch csgo and still get exactly same fps 200 and less and unstable it drops to 100 while shooting, moving etc. i have tried 2 gpu with same problem, 2 motherboards and still same problem

only left power supply which could be the only cause, if its not psu then cpu problem as i changed everything !!

so what cheap psu do you recommend now ? ive recently been looking at this as ive spent alot on mobo and gpu. http://www.cclonline.com/product/182764/100-W1-0600-K3/Power-Supplies/EVGA-600W-Power-Supply-Unit-80-Plus/PSU0906/?siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-5dcMGGiFn2J8.RYfWfboqA

its EVGA 600W 80+ Certified. so any comments guys ??

thanks


----------



## simple93

hynix 2x4GB ramseagate 7200 3.5" 500GB HDD, x-viper powercool 650W bronze+

hd and ram make. sorry i dont know the hdd colour some are faster than others.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simple93*
> 
> hi guys so today i installed my new motherboard: gigabyte 990FXA UD3 rev4.0 without installing new windows yet, i will do after this post install windows on a partition and see there are any differences. anyway my rig now: fx8320, 8gb ram not gaming, gigabyte 990fxa ud3, gtx 760 SC evga and without formatting i launch csgo and still get exactly same fps 200 and less and unstable it drops to 100 while shooting, moving etc. i have tried 2 gpu with same problem, 2 motherboards and still same problem
> 
> only left power supply which could be the only cause, if its not psu then cpu problem as i changed everything !!
> 
> so what cheap psu do you recommend now ? ive recently been looking at this as ive spent alot on mobo and gpu. http://www.cclonline.com/product/182764/100-W1-0600-K3/Power-Supplies/EVGA-600W-Power-Supply-Unit-80-Plus/PSU0906/?siteID=8BacdVP0GFs-5dcMGGiFn2J8.RYfWfboqA
> 
> its EVGA 600W 80+ Certified. so any comments guys ??
> 
> thanks


CCL are my local shop, they have this on offer

http://www.cclonline.com/product/169340/RS700-ACABB1-UK/Power-Supplies/Cooler-Master-B-Series-V2-700W-80-efficiency-Power-Supply-Unit-with-UK-Cable/PSU0769/

Not bad for 59 squid

Having worked thru all the Powecool bricks and breaking them all I am trying out another cheap one
http://www.cclonline.com/product/186597/4713105953848/Power-Supplies/AeroCool-Integrator-850W-ATX-Power-Supply/PSU0940/
So far it's not given up the ghost.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quail*
> 
> Not according to my SuperIO. The voltage never has exceeeded my specified amount. I got the CPU to run stabely at 4.69Ghz at 1.5V. Weirdly enough, when I activate C1E state it automatically lowers the voltage to 1.46V while Prime95 stresstesting, and it stays stable. When I dare to set the voltage under 1.5V, Prime95 errors out immediately.


Methinks that is pretty normal for an 8350. Mine needs 1.5v @ 4.7 ghz. My 8370 actually hit 5ghz @ 1.5v, so the silicon lottery is a big deal.

That cooler might be holding you back too. Other single tower coolers deliver very average results. There is a reason most are twin towers with the heat pipes spread out instead of packed close together. Perhaps extreme air flow (wind chill) could help.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> CCL are my local shop, they have this on offer
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/169340/RS700-ACABB1-UK/Power-Supplies/Cooler-Master-B-Series-V2-700W-80-efficiency-Power-Supply-Unit-with-UK-Cable/PSU0769/
> 
> Not bad for 59 squid
> 
> Having worked thru all the Powecool bricks and breaking them all I am trying out another cheap one
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/186597/4713105953848/Power-Supplies/AeroCool-Integrator-850W-ATX-Power-Supply/PSU0940/
> So far it's not given up the ghost.


they r my local as well but im pissed with them at moment lol

bought son headset just over a month ago and the microphone worked only when it wanted to with teamspeak

took it back and they tested it saying nowt wrong with it i asked them to exchange it as it was u nder 30days that i had it and they wouldnt

spent a few grand with them over the years now ill probably just stick to scan.co.uk as they are much better at customer service


----------



## simple93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> CCL are my local shop, they have this on offer
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/169340/RS700-ACABB1-UK/Power-Supplies/Cooler-Master-B-Series-V2-700W-80-efficiency-Power-Supply-Unit-with-UK-Cable/PSU0769/
> 
> Not bad for 59 squid
> 
> Having worked thru all the Powecool bricks and breaking them all I am trying out another cheap one
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/186597/4713105953848/Power-Supplies/AeroCool-Integrator-850W-ATX-Power-Supply/PSU0940/
> So far it's not given up the ghost.


thanks for the advice and great discount on that psu i will get it i think as long as i know thats the case for my issue

hmm well i was gonna ask now if it is for sure psu problem ??

im not 100 percent sure no1 is with my case -.- just guesses mostly i would say. well new mobo did no change, wonder if i swap psu would it be the magic turn around ??

anyway i tested it just now with freshly formatted pc with OCCT and here is the results, please check it out and tell me what you think

http://www.megafileupload.com/9e2g/19-53.rar


----------



## umeng2002

How would C1E affect anything when stress testing?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> How would C1E affect anything when stress testing?


http://www.overclock.net/t/463886/c1e-support/0_50

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=420


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/463886/c1e-support/0_50
> 
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=420


Point being?

Why would the CPU go into a Halt state running p95?

I enable it, and never had issues.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/463886/c1e-support/0_50
> 
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=420
> 
> 
> 
> Point being?
> 
> Why would the CPU go into a Halt state running p95?
> 
> I enable it, and never had issues.
Click to expand...

And your point is?

You do understand it's your words against a widely accepted practice right?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Once you overclock manually, Most boards automatically shut this (C1E) off, and sometimes can make Cpu voltage unstable, yet close to manual setting.

You also can overclock with "green" enabled and enjoy cooler temps from the automatic throttling. The simplest way to do this is by overclocking the reference clock only, leaving Cpu multiplier and "green" on auto.

Also know that if you take Cpu voltage off auto, and run reference clock only, that this may also disable the processors ability to ask for required Pstate VID voltage causing an un-stable system if you push too far. However it works pretty well with some light overclocking IE: 3.2ghz to 3.4ghz typically this small overclock requires very little voltage increase.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Once you overclock manually, Most boards automatically shut this (C1E) off, and sometimes can make Cpu voltage unstable, yet close to manual setting.
> 
> You also can overclock with "green" enabled and enjoy cooler temps from the automatic throttling. The simplest way to do this is by overclocking the reference clock only, leaving Cpu multiplier and "green" on auto.
> 
> Also know that if you take Cpu voltage off auto, and run reference clock only, that this may also disable the processors ability to ask for required Pstate VID voltage causing an un-stable system if you push too far. However it works pretty well with some light overclocking IE: 3.2ghz to 3.4ghz typically this small overclock requires very little voltage increase.


I always thought that was for undervolting an p state mind you I have olny read one thing about this error and it was with an chip with an 1.5xx volt vid but could be stable with less. chip would error with not getting requested voltage for pstate


----------



## Alastair

So guys. I would like your help with a matter.

My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!

The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.

I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!

Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.


Yep....Heaven does like a CPU with faster single threaded performance.....sorry man


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.


I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
Click to expand...

Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
Click to expand...

Just for curiousity sake, have you tried disabling tesselation in catalyst?

EDIT: 7970 1040 1500 4790k at 4.8 extreme setting.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for curiousity sake, have you tried disabling tesselation in catalyst?
> 
> EDIT: 7970 1040 1500 4790k at 4.8 extreme setting.
Click to expand...

Well who would of think it. He obviously disabled tessellation to cheat the results. I just spat out a 1944.789 with tessellation disabled.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for curiousity sake, have you tried disabling tesselation in catalyst?
> 
> EDIT: 7970 1040 1500 4790k at 4.8 extreme setting.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well who would of think it. He obviously disabled tessellation to cheat the results. I just spat out a 1944.789 with tessellation disabled.
Click to expand...

I could be mistaken... seems to happen alot lately...lol, but that is about what I remembered the difference being when I tried it a long time ago.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for curiousity sake, have you tried disabling tesselation in catalyst?
> 
> EDIT: 7970 1040 1500 4790k at 4.8 extreme setting.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well who would of think it. He obviously disabled tessellation to cheat the results. I just spat out a 1944.789 with tessellation disabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be mistaken... seems to happen alot lately...lol, but that is about what I remembered the difference being when I tried it a long time ago.
Click to expand...

You don't seem to be mistaken at all!








Imma take that HW record for 6850's now. Just a few wee points shy. Cranked er up to 5.25GHz at 1.55V to close the gap on the single threaded side.

I should be damned close to taking it now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. I would like your help with a matter.
> 
> My two Sapphire Fury's have arrived. Before I retire my 6850's I have decided that they shall go out swinging. I am going to try and take as many 6850 HW records on HW Bot as is possible. And thus my problem!
> 
> The current dual crossfire 6850 record on HW Bot for heaven bench extreme. Is 2002 points. That score was made with 1046MHz on the cores and 1236 on the memory. Driver version for that test was 11.6.
> 
> I can run the bench at 1080 and 1250 on 15.5, but my scores are no where NEAR close. The best I have managed is in the high 1600's. How the hell am I loosing on a purely GPU based test when my GPU's are the exact same yet running at a superior speed!?!
> 
> Does the fact that this guy has a Sandy Bridge at 5.3GHz have anything to do with the massive score? I don't see how as this is a purely GPU test and even 6850s are not hard for a Vishera to push. I got her at 5.1GHz for this test. Memory at 2400Mhz 9-10-12-31 NB at 2700 and HT at 2700.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say the corespeed on the video card wasnt properly reported to get that kind of difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Judging by my maths at the HW Bot extreme setting to get those sort of points he woukd need to be scoring around 80 FPS and with my clocks I'm getting around 65.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just for curiousity sake, have you tried disabling tesselation in catalyst?
> 
> EDIT: 7970 1040 1500 4790k at 4.8 extreme setting.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well who would of think it. He obviously disabled tessellation to cheat the results. I just spat out a 1944.789 with tessellation disabled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be mistaken... seems to happen alot lately...lol, but that is about what I remembered the difference being when I tried it a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't seem to be mistaken at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma take that HW record for 6850's now. Just a few wee points shy. Cranked er up to 5.25GHz at 1.55V to close the gap on the single threaded side.
> 
> I should be damned close to taking it now.
Click to expand...

looks like it is legal to do so?
http://hwbot.org/news/3546_application_23_rules/


----------



## Alastair

It would appear so. I'm coming for those HW records now! Oh BOOOOOYYYYY!


----------



## Alastair

I DID IT! Thanks to you Cssorkinman I have taken the HW record for dual AMD Radeon HD6850's!You made it possible! My 6850's will go out with some fight after all!

1080 Mhz core 1250MHz memory 5.25GHz on the CPU 2400mhz 9-10-12-31 1T 2700NB 2700HT and all that netted me a score of 2020 so far! Hell yes! +REP for the assist man!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I DID IT! Thanks to you Cssorkinman I have taken the HW record for dual AMD Radeon HD6850's!You made it possible! My 6850's will go out with some fight after all!
> 
> 1080 Mhz core 1250MHz memory 5.25GHz on the CPU 2400mhz 9-10-12-31 1T 2700NB 2700HT and all that netted me a score of 2020 so far! Hell yes! +REP for the assist man!


Congrats!


----------



## mus1mus

Noice job!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Im having an odd issue with my fiances machine it has my old case, asrock killer mobo, 8320 oc to 4.6ghz, 8gb ram, windows 7 pro, 760gtx video card... anyway im thinking its related to the graphics drivers but ive never experienced this outside of emulating old games... but all 3d applications run at like 3x speed... some faster than others but all games tried (about 20 new and old titles) this does the same thing with vsync on or off.. with everything set to high performance... and using any direct x 9 10 or 11 in supported titles...ive even tried the old trick for emulators making the cpu run on single core but still does this... the video card has a factory overclock as its the amp edition of the 760 gtx....i havent had a lot of time to mess with it as she gets impatient and wants things right now so shes playing xbox 360 on the tv-monitor right now but im thinking driver issues... any thoughts on anything else it could be? This wasnt an issue the last time she played about 2 months ago.. and nothing software wise was changed that i know of...


----------



## CS14

Is there too much variance in GFlops on my IBT run?



Anything seem off? Had to re-do my overclock as I lost my settings and didn't save them.


----------



## mus1mus

Prolly just background apps.

I would put a fan at the back of the socket if that's my rig. And yes, the VRMs too.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I DID IT! Thanks to you Cssorkinman I have taken the HW record for dual AMD Radeon HD6850's!You made it possible! My 6850's will go out with some fight after all!
> 
> 1080 Mhz core 1250MHz memory 5.25GHz on the CPU 2400mhz 9-10-12-31 1T 2700NB 2700HT and all that netted me a score of 2020 so far! Hell yes! +REP for the assist man!


grats!


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> You do understand it's your words against a widely accepted practice right?


Yes, but most people do it because they saw some review of some AMD chip from 2006 and decided it's relevant.

When a CPU is using most of it's power, it's not in a power saving state, so I still don't know how it would cause instabilities. I run in offset mode too, that's "frowned upon" by overclockers because the early implementations in mobo's sort of had issues. But that's not relevant with a decent mobo from the past few years.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Once you overclock manually, Most boards automatically shut this (C1E) off, and sometimes can make Cpu voltage unstable, yet close to manual setting.
> 
> You also can overclock with "green" enabled and enjoy cooler temps from the automatic throttling. The simplest way to do this is by overclocking the reference clock only, leaving Cpu multiplier and "green" on auto.
> 
> Also know that if you take Cpu voltage off auto, and run reference clock only, that this may also disable the processors ability to ask for required Pstate VID voltage causing an un-stable system if you push too far. However it works pretty well with some light overclocking IE: 3.2ghz to 3.4ghz typically this small overclock requires very little voltage increase.


Mmm... I've been trying to figure out why my 8320e only bobs between the highest and lowest speed. It throttles from 4.5 GHz to 1.4 GHz, no in between steps. CnQ on, C1E on. Turbo off. Voltage in offset mode so it reduces voltage during throttling. C6 State off. HPC mode on. APM Master Mode off.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Mmm... I've been trying to figure out why my 8320e only bobs between the highest and lowest speed. It throttles from 4.5 GHz to 1.4 GHz, no in between steps. CnQ on, C1E on. Turbo off. Voltage in offset mode so it reduces voltage during throttling. C6 State off. HPC mode on. APM Master Mode off.


Yep that's normal.

Now if your where reaching thermal limits say 65c socket temps, you'd see that max clock lower to the next p-state down, like on mine it would go from 4.7ghz to 4.5ghz first. If it was still running too warm, it would utilize the next p-state down being 4ghz and then I'd see that pstate voltage of only 1.412v instead of the occasional 1.5250 at 22.5x multi and up.

So even though at 22.5x multi and the VID request is still 1.5250v, it does keep in check. Remember when you add clocks, it adds heat even without extra voltage. It works in reverse too. Lower clocks without lowering voltage it will also lower heat output.

Since your temps are under control, you see it jump from idle 1.4ghz to your 4.5ghz clock.

To test it, you could turn the fans down or even off to try and witness the P-states in action. (load the cpu fully) That's how I did it. I think I shut down all but 2 fans on my two rads. 8 in total, right now I'm only running 6 to help keep the noise down.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Here's an example of a small overclock green on with turbo enabled.

Witness Cpu-z slow voltage pulls. It's a good second behind the frequency jumps.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I DID IT! Thanks to you Cssorkinman I have taken the HW record for dual AMD Radeon HD6850's!You made it possible! My 6850's will go out with some fight after all!
> 
> 1080 Mhz core 1250MHz memory 5.25GHz on the CPU 2400mhz 9-10-12-31 1T 2700NB 2700HT and all that netted me a score of 2020 so far! Hell yes! +REP for the assist man!


haha nice one









Sorry i assumed you had tessellation disabled (as it's legal to do so with AMD) for the test


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Yep that's normal.
> 
> Now if your where reaching thermal limits say 65c socket temps, you'd see that max clock lower to the next p-state down, like on mine it would go from 4.7ghz to 4.5ghz first. If it was still running too warm, it would utilize the next p-state down being 4ghz and then I'd see that pstate voltage of only 1.412v instead of the occasional 1.5250 at 22.5x multi and up.
> 
> So even though at 22.5x multi and the VID request is still 1.5250v, it does keep in check. Remember when you add clocks, it adds heat even without extra voltage. It works in reverse too. Lower clocks without lowering voltage it will also lower heat output.
> 
> Since your temps are under control, you see it jump from idle 1.4ghz to your 4.5ghz clock.
> 
> To test it, you could turn the fans down or even off to try and witness the P-states in action. (load the cpu fully) That's how I did it. I think I shut down all but 2 fans on my two rads. 8 in total, right now I'm only running 6 to help keep the noise down.


Ah, thanks for explaining that.


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Spoiler Alert:







Caused a bit of a stir.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Yep that's normal.
> 
> Now if your where reaching thermal limits say 65c socket temps, you'd see that max clock lower to the next p-state down, like on mine it would go from 4.7ghz to 4.5ghz first. If it was still running too warm, it would utilize the next p-state down being 4ghz and then I'd see that pstate voltage of only 1.412v instead of the occasional 1.5250 at 22.5x multi and up.
> 
> So even though at 22.5x multi and the VID request is still 1.5250v, it does keep in check. Remember when you add clocks, it adds heat even without extra voltage. It works in reverse too. Lower clocks without lowering voltage it will also lower heat output.
> 
> Since your temps are under control, you see it jump from idle 1.4ghz to your 4.5ghz clock.
> 
> To test it, you could turn the fans down or even off to try and witness the P-states in action. (load the cpu fully) That's how I did it. I think I shut down all but 2 fans on my two rads. 8 in total, right now I'm only running 6 to help keep the noise down.


only thing I don't agree with is 65 isn't socket max before throttle...on my saber it doesn't throttle till around 82c on socket


----------



## mus1mus

Maybe it is due to APM, Power Savings stuff and CNQ Enabled.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe it is due to APM, Power Savings stuff and CNQ Enabled.


maybe...but why would it downclock so early and under load...that doesn't sound right


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> maybe...but why would it downclock so early and under load...that doesn't sound right


Heat and Power Draw maybe. Remember these Processors are rated to specific TDP. It might not matter whether it is running cool as soon as the predefined TDP Value from stock is met, it might just throttle. That's just my take.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Heat and Power Draw maybe. Remember these Processors are rated to specific TDP. It might not matter whether it is running cool as soon as the predefined TDP Value from stock is met, it might just throttle. That's just my take.


that makes sense if the p states are governed by power draw....which pretty much means anything over say 4.0 would throttle pretty easily under load...more validation that I'll never use them


----------



## cssorkinman

Fun trick, while your buddy isn't looking , enable turbo on his rig and set it to the lowest multiplier available. Sit back and watch the fun


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that makes sense if the p states are governed by power draw....which pretty much means anything over say 4.0 would throttle pretty easily under load...more validation that I'll never use them


lol.

All I believe is, until you dial things right and stable, avoid power saving feats and stuff. There are a few people that find it beneficial for their purpose though.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun trick, while your buddy isn't looking , enable turbo on his rig and set it to the lowest multiplier available. Sit back and watch the fun


I might shank someone if they did that to me...lol

On an aside has anyone ever experienced the issue I posted above


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> only thing I don't agree with is 65 isn't socket max before throttle...on my saber it doesn't throttle till around 82c on socket


It all depends on what they write in the bios. Most of the boards and chips from AMD throttle at 65c socket, 90c processor cores temp, Board shut down.

This thread is a good read. http://www.overclock.net/t/1339236/cant-find-official-answer-fx-8350-max-temp

Think VRMs are good to about 110c. Active cooling easily prevents a temp that high.

Now when you turn HPC (High Performance Compute Mode) On, you may disable throttle temps while manually overclocking.

But I assure you, nobody would recommend running any Cpu socket temp over 62c a t hottest, and the Core temp under 80c.


----------



## punisherITA

Hi guys, I have a little problem with my FX-8350 on Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3 (yeah it works flawlessly since years):

*Under load PACKAGE TEMPERATURE is 7-11°C hotter than highest Core temp. looking @HWMonitor*.

I have done some searches and:
- still can't understand what Package temperature is and why it goes from 30°C to 70°C so fast.

During benchies it often goes over 57-58°C with 3DMarks while with Prime95 it goes over 60°C in few minutes (seconds?). When it reaches ~69°C CPU starts throttling.

Case: HAF-X with more fans (good air flow).

CPU cooler: Noctua DH-14 (well mounted and with arctic silver 5).

How to lower the damn Package temperature? Core temp. are really good, just that one is really bad.

Does AMD stock backplate has something to do with it (I had to use this one with Noctua)? When I touch the back of the mainboard I feel that backplate really hot (and there is almost no airflow there).

Thanks. Goodbye.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a little problem with my FX-8350 on Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3 (yeah it works flawlessly since years):
> 
> *Under load PACKAGE TEMPERATURE is 7-11°C hotter than highest Core temp. looking @HWMonitor*.
> 
> I have done some searches and:
> - still can't understand what Package temperature is and why it goes from 30°C to 70°C so fast.
> 
> During benchies it often goes over 57-58°C with 3DMarks while with Prime95 it goes over 60°C in few minutes (seconds?). When it reaches ~69°C CPU starts throttling.
> 
> Case: HAF-X with more fans (good air flow).
> 
> CPU cooler: Noctua DH-14 (well mounted and with arctic silver 5).
> 
> How to lower the damn Package temperature? Core temp. are really good, just that one is really bad.
> 
> Does AMD stock backplate has something to do with it (I had to use this one with Noctua)? When I touch the back of the mainboard I feel that backplate really hot (and there is almost no airflow there).
> 
> Thanks. Goodbye.


A fan on the back of the socket would help lower those temps...

I have a 120mm on the back of mine...

Also a fan of the VRM's would help even more...

Or, you could go full blown water cooling and have it the best it can be... Of coarse on that MB it would seem a waste, IMHO


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> A fan on the back of the socket would help lower those temps...
> 
> I have a 120mm on the back of mine...
> 
> Also a fan of the VRM's would help even more...
> 
> Or, you could go full blown water cooling and have it the best it can be... Of coarse on that MB it would seem a waste, IMHO


Thanks to let me know that. Do you have any fan to suggest? That would fit in HAF-X case closed (no door on the back).

Second question: should the fan push over the CPU backplate? Seeing case it's closed maybe it's best solution. O pull back air from the backplate (so against CASE door)?

Thanks.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Thanks to let me know that. Do you have any fan to suggest? That would fit in HAF-X case closed (no door on the back).
> 
> Second question: should the fan push over the CPU backplate? Seeing case it's closed maybe it's best solution. O pull back air from the backplate (so against CASE door)?
> 
> Thanks.


always push...pulling doesn't disperse the air properly...you can out one on vrms and backside of the socket and it will be even better...you can easily get 5 to 10c better temps doing this and even more on the vrm temps.....socket temp is the temperature of the socket the cpu sits in and immediate area around it...I always tell people to offset the fan on the socket so the center is between the backplate and the vrm backplate this leaves the deadzone in an area that won't be affected by lack of airflow


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Thanks to let me know that. Do you have any fan to suggest? That would fit in HAF-X case closed (no door on the back).
> 
> Second question: should the fan push over the CPU backplate? Seeing case it's closed maybe it's best solution. O pull back air from the backplate (so against CASE door)?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always push...pulling doesn't disperse the air properly...you can out one on vrms and backside of the socket and it will be even better...you can easily get 5 to 10c better temps doing this and even more on the vrm temps.....socket temp is the temperature of the socket the cpu sits in and immediate area around it...I always tell people to offset the fan on the socket so the center is between the backplate and the vrm backplate this leaves the deadzone in an area that won't be affected by lack of airflow
Click to expand...

And this...



Make sure that the hub of the fan is not over the center of the socket, you won't get air cooling that way...It should be offset so the fins are over the socket...

Notice the picture, the fan blades are over the socket

Oh yeah, my case has a vented back door for the fan...


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure that the hub of the fan is not over the center of the socket, you won't get air cooling that way...It should be offset so the fins are over the socket...
> 
> Notice the picture, the fan blades are over the socket
> 
> Oh yeah, my case has a vented back door for the fan...


Thanks a lot. I think it will help a lot. Is that fan a "slim" profile fan or standard 2,5cm?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Thanks a lot. I think it will help a lot. Is that fan a "slim" profile fan or standard 2,5cm?


It's a 25mm x 120mm...

I have 1-1/2" or 38mm of room between the back of the MB tray and the rear door...

This an extraordinary amount of room, most are 25mm or less...


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It's a 25mm x 120mm...
> 
> I have 1-1/2" or 38mm of room between the back of the MB tray and the rear door...
> 
> This an extraordinary amount of room, most are 25mm or less...


I have just measured my HAF-X space, it's ~2cm, 2,5cm MAX, so I'd better go with a slim fan (so it can take airs seeing the door is closed.

This one: http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B002A97II6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H

Or better this: http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Low-Profile-Cooling-A-Series-NF-A9x14/dp/B009NQM7V2

Should be good, right?


----------



## Johan45

@punisherITA
I just looked at your stable OC and the CPU temp is the socket the package temp is the "core" , Judging by your post and the pic I think you have a CPU cooler problem and the rear fan isn't going to fix that. It's a good idea just not sure that's what you need. Are you using the stock cooler for the CPU?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @punisherITA
> I just looked at your stable OC and the CPU temp is the socket the package temp is the "core" , Judging by your post and the pic I think you have a CPU cooler problem and the rear fan isn't going to fix that. It's a good idea just not sure that's what you need. Are you using the stock cooler for the CPU?


nice catch I didn't even look at the picture tbh







but can never have too many fans


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @punisherITA
> I just looked at your stable OC and the CPU temp is the socket the package temp is the "core" , Judging by your post and the pic I think you have a CPU cooler problem and the rear fan isn't going to fix that. It's a good idea just not sure that's what you need. Are you using the stock cooler for the CPU?


Nope. Noctua DH-14 and "Package" temp. goes high really fast (high ambient temp.).

I think airflow is good and cooler is mounted well. I have seen also this poweful fan but it's 200m so it would have just 3-4mm behind it. Will it suck like this?
http://www.deepcool.com/product/gamerstorm/2013-12/6_112.shtml

Thanks. Goodbye.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I have just measured my HAF-X space, it's ~2cm, 2,5cm MAX, so I'd better go with a slim fan (so it can take airs seeing the door is closed.
> 
> This one: http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B002A97II6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H
> 
> Or better this: http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Low-Profile-Cooling-A-Series-NF-A9x14/dp/B009NQM7V2
> 
> Should be good, right?


My personal opinion, with the Sythe Slipstream 120 you get more coverage, but it doesn't push enough air - only 24 CFM..

With the Noctua (Noctua are my personal favorite) at 92mm you get less coverage but it pushes more air...

Or, I found this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139 ...

You get 45.5 CFM...

You could do a search for more 12mm x 120mm fans in your area of the world, check CFM and static pressure specs...

Edit: Another thing, How much do you like your case? You could always cut a hole in the back panel to allow outside air in over the fan...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Nope. Noctua DH-14 and "Package" temp. goes high really fast (high ambient temp.).
> 
> I think airflow is good and cooler is mounted well. I have seen also this poweful fan but it's 200m so it would have just 3-4mm behind it. Will it suck like this?
> 
> Thanks. Goodbye.


120mm fan will always beat 200mm fan for spot cooling especially..200mm fans are just meh imo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @punisherITA
> I just looked at your stable OC and the CPU temp is the socket the package temp is the "core" , Judging by your post and the pic I think you have a CPU cooler problem and the rear fan isn't going to fix that. It's a good idea just not sure that's what you need. Are you using the stock cooler for the CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Noctua DH-14 and "Package" temp. goes high really fast (high ambient temp.).
> 
> I think airflow is good and cooler is mounted well. I have seen also this poweful fan but it's 200m so it would have just 3-4mm behind it. Will it suck like this?
> 
> Thanks. Goodbye.
Click to expand...

Download HWiNFO64 and run a quick stress test and take a screenshot of the sensors page and post it back here.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> My personal opinion, with the Sythe Slipstream 120 you get more coverage, but it doesn't push enough air - only 24 CFM..
> 
> With the Noctua (Noctua are my personal favorite) at 92mm you get less coverage but it pushes more air...
> 
> Or, I found this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139 ...
> 
> You get 45.5 CFM...
> 
> You could do a search for more 12mm x 120mm fans in your area of the world, check CFM and static pressure specs...
> 
> Edit: Another thing, How much do you like your case? You could always cut a hole in the back panel to allow outside air in over the fan...


Actually the back panel is already damaged so I wouldn't care much about cutting a hole (just I can't do it).

I found this (before I forgot link):
http://www.deepcool.com/product/gamerstorm/2013-12/6_112.shtml

Very high CFM but it's 2,0cm. I just measured case space back of the motherboard support and it's around 2,3cm. Will the fan get air with just 3mm (without hole)? Or better to go with Scythe 1600/2000RPM? The hole is actually 12cm, so maybe the Noctua one is a bit little.


----------



## miklkit

The D14 is a good cooler but its fans are a little weak. More powerful fans like the Thermalright TA-143 pushes much more air and will reduce temperatures. Of course that depends on getting lots of cool filtered air to those fans and then getting that hot air out of the case. I see a 12-16C difference between intake and exhaust air temperatures. Letting that hot air recirculate around inside the case is a VERY bad idea.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Download HWiNFO64 and run a quick stress test and take a screenshot of the sensors page and post it back here.


There is no Stress Test...


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The D14 is a good cooler but its fans are a little weak. More powerful fans like the Thermalright TA-143 pushes much more air and will reduce temperatures. Of course that depends on getting lots of cool filtered air to those fans and then getting that hot air out of the case. I see a 12-16C difference between intake and exhaust air temperatures. Letting that hot air recirculate around inside the case is a VERY bad idea.


Are 0,3-0,4mm (behind and in front of case side) enough to let fan catch air or is it too little space? Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Download HWiNFO64 and run a quick stress test and take a screenshot of the sensors page and post it back here.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Stress Test...
Click to expand...

He meant run prime 95 or IBT AVX whilst hwinfo was open , showing temps, clockspeeds and voltages


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He meant run prime 95 or IBT AVX whilst hwinfo was open , showing temps, clockspeeds and voltages


With Sandra it already goes to 70°C. Maybe it's related to VRM zone? They are so hot. Will a BACK fan (behind motherboard) help?

Or maybe a third fan on Noctua DH-14?

Should I invert top fan to INTAKE?


----------



## warpuck

Does anybody know if this can be used to clean and flush a water cooled all copper system ?

I was thinking maybe of using a 1/2 teaspoon in 1 liter and then flushing out with distilled water. Then replacing the coolant with ek-ecoonant

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/ball-canning-citric-acid/1040118192?skuId=40118192?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=BingAds%20label%3DKitchen%20Accessories&mcid=PS_bing_nonbrand_kitchenaccessories_&creative=6136888994&device=c&matchtype={MatchType}


----------



## miklkit

That case is huge! You have lots of room for more fans. An intake fan in the top front position looks like it would work. It looks like you could mount a fan in the front top optical drive slots too.

The fans on the D14 are adjustable up and down on the heat sink. Try moving the center fan down as close to the motherboard as possible. This will let it blow some air directly on the VRM heat sink. Also try removing the In/Out panel from the back of the case. You will be surprised at how much air will come out of that space.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Does anybody know if this can be used to clean and flush a water cooled all copper system ?
> 
> I was thinking maybe of using a 1/2 teaspoon in 1 liter and then flushing out with distilled water. Then replacing the coolant with ek-ecoonant
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/ball-canning-citric-acid/1040118192?skuId=40118192?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=BingAds%20label%3DKitchen%20Accessories&mcid=PS_bing_nonbrand_kitchenaccessories_&creative=6136888994&device=c&matchtype={MatchType}


why not just use vinegar


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That case is huge! You have lots of room for more fans. An intake fan in the top front position looks like it would work. It looks like you could mount a fan in the front top optical drive slots too.
> 
> The fans on the D14 are adjustable up and down on the heat sink. Try moving the center fan down as close to the motherboard as possible. This will let it blow some air directly on the VRM heat sink. Also try removing the In/Out panel from the back of the case. You will be surprised at how much air will come out of that space.


Unfortunately middle cooler fan is already near motherboard amd back cooler fan is just over the beginning of VRM heatsinks (no air over VRMs btw). I find difficult even to find some room to cool them with smaller ad hoc fans. I think they would touch Noctua in some ways.

Many people tell me that top-rear fan should be outake (as it is now) but if I put it intake fresh air would go over VRMs. Moreover doesn't seem to outake well seeing they are always hyper-hot.

Thanks for advices.


----------



## warpuck

The citric acid is in the cupboard and the vinegar is in the food store


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He meant run prime 95 or IBT AVX whilst hwinfo was open , showing temps, clockspeeds and voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Sandra it already goes to 70°C. Maybe it's related to VRM zone? They are so hot. Will a BACK fan (behind motherboard) help?
> 
> *Or maybe a third fan on Noctua DH-14?
> 
> *Should I invert top fan to INTAKE?
Click to expand...

Or, you may also have a bad mount...

What method do you use to apply your TIM? Too much TIM or TIM that is applied poorly will also cause poorer cooling, thus creating more heat...


----------



## miklkit

I used to run a top rear fan as exhaust and found it didn't seem to move much air. Then the motor started squeeking and died. Guess what? Temps went down a few degrees! So now I run no fan at all there.

As a believer in pictures here is a view of how much air flow the I/O panel blocks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Download HWiNFO64 and run a quick stress test and take a screenshot of the sensors page and post it back here.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no Stress Test...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He meant run prime 95 or IBT AVX whilst hwinfo was open , showing temps, clockspeeds and voltages
Click to expand...

That's what i meant









a D14 shouldn't be spiking that much tbh, I've used a D15 and it kept my 8350 pretty cool at 4.8Ghz


----------



## Benjiw

Just added a 360mm radiator to my Corsair Carbide 500R and I'm so glad I did! My 240 did an amazing job at trying to keep my 4.9ghz cool but temps hit 76c while gaming spikes and leveled out at 68c, my temps now are 66c spike 54c level and if i have my windows open levels to 44c! Ahhhhh bliss!


----------



## punisherITA

This is the current situation:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lbe0pb91k0927b2/hot_VRM_1.jpg?dl=0

Should I put tape + fans there that blows onto VRMs? Won't like that hot air stay down? Thanks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> This is the current situation:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lbe0pb91k0927b2/hot_VRM_1.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Should I put tape + fans there that blows onto VRMs? Won't like that hot air stay down? Thanks.


Can you add a picture instead of a dropbox link?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I used to run a top rear fan as exhaust and found it didn't seem to move much air. Then the motor started squeeking and died. Guess what? Temps went down a few degrees! So now I run no fan at all there.
> 
> As a believer in pictures here is a view of how much air flow the I/O panel blocks.


I came up with this




Works a treat


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Can you add a picture instead of a dropbox link?


I'd done it but it doesn't ******* work. DropBox is safe btw.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I came up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works a treat


Are BOTH FANS OUTAKE?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> This is the current situation:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lbe0pb91k0927b2/hot_VRM_1.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Should I put tape + fans there that blows onto VRMs? Won't like that hot air stay down? Thanks.


If you have a NH-D14 you aren't going to be able to put a fan on the mosfet sink. Nor will you need to. Even though it is not a downdraft cooler it moves a lot of air in the vicinity. I have a NH-D14 and if you put your hand near the mosfet sink, chipset are you can feel it. Post your pictures inline please. No reason to link to anything.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I'd done it but it doesn't ******* work. DropBox is safe btw.


You aren't doing it right. Nobody wants to have to click on links. Hit the "Image" icon to the left of the paperclip icon. Then upload your pictures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Are BOTH FANS OUTAKE?


The proper terminology is "exhaust". "outake" isn't even a word.


----------



## punisherITA

hot_VRM_2.jpg 945k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> If you have a NH-D14 you aren't going to be able to put a fan on the mosfet sink. Nor will you need to. Even though it is not a downdraft cooler it moves a lot of air in the vicinity. I have a NH-D14 and if you put your hand near the mosfet sink, chipset are you can feel it. Post your pictures inline please. No reason to link to anything.


Sure man but I get error from the forum. Anyway I think you are right.

I have just put *two little fans* over the mosfets (blowing) and they aren't helping very much:
- from 62° with 3DMark11 now I get 61°, the LOL thing is that now mosfet heatsinks are much cooler but "Package" temp. has not changed much.

*One important thing I noticed is that while I have lowered heatsinks temp. THE BACK OF THE MOTHERBOARD still gets REALLY hot, not cooled mosfets in particular. So maybe a back fan could really be my help here. Or am I missing something?*


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a little problem with my FX-8350 on Asus M4A89TD Pro/USB3 (yeah it works flawlessly since years):
> 
> *Under load PACKAGE TEMPERATURE is 7-11°C hotter than highest Core temp. looking @HWMonitor*.
> 
> I have done some searches and:
> - still can't understand what Package temperature is and why it goes from 30°C to 70°C so fast.
> 
> During benchies it often goes over 57-58°C with 3DMarks while with Prime95 it goes over 60°C in few minutes (seconds?). When it reaches ~69°C CPU starts throttling.
> 
> Case: HAF-X with more fans (good air flow).
> 
> CPU cooler: Noctua DH-14 (well mounted and with arctic silver 5).
> 
> How to lower the damn Package temperature? Core temp. are really good, just that one is really bad.
> 
> Does AMD stock backplate has something to do with it (I had to use this one with Noctua)? When I touch the back of the mainboard I feel that backplate really hot (and there is almost no airflow there).
> 
> Thanks. Goodbye.


Does your board have a black cpu socket?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Are BOTH FANS OUTAKE?


Exhaust as I have two fans on the VRMs



Also fan on rear of socket



And more airflow from five 200mm CM fans


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Does your board have a black cpu socket?


Nope. It comes with standard aluminium AMD socket (that I was forced to use with Noctua DH-14 that comes without AMD backplate).


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Are BOTH FANS OUTAKE?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> hot_VRM_2.jpg 945k .jpg file
> 
> S
> 
> *One important thing I noticed is that while I have lowered heatsinks temp. THE BACK OF THE MOTHERBOARD still gets REALLY hot, not cooled mosfets in particular. So maybe a back fan could really be my help here. Or am I missing something?*


Did you add a fan to the backplate yet? It is extremely easy and effective. It will bring socket temps inline with the package temps.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you add a fan to the backplate yet? It is extremely easy and effective. It will bring socket temps inline with the package temps.


I have to buy it before, so this one:
- http://www.amazon.it/DEEPCOOL%C2%AE-GS-120-Ventola-120X120X20mm/dp/B00KJF1ZM8/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1440857069&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=deepcool+gamer (and I have to keep case opened anyway ora at least cut it)

or this one:
- http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B004NU35GO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_3&smid=A13CKPU2M05EH1 (2000RPM edition)?

So it will cover both VRMs (back) and Socket.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> I have to buy it before, so this one:
> - http://www.amazon.it/DEEPCOOL%C2%AE-GS-120-Ventola-120X120X20mm/dp/B00KJF1ZM8/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1440857069&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=deepcool+gamer (and I have to keep case opened anyway ora at least cut it)
> 
> or this one:
> - http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B004NU35GO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_3&smid=A13CKPU2M05EH1 (2000RPM edition)?
> 
> So it will cover both VRMs (back) and Socket.


I would not suggest a 120 mm fan. There would be no way to attach it to the backplate. Also it is for cooling the cpu socket only. It won't do anything to cool the vrm's from the backside.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I would not suggest a 120 mm fan. There would be no way to attach it to the backplate. Also it is for cooling the cpu socket only. It won't do anything to cool the vrm's from the backside.


yes it does cool vrms a couple degrees at least on my saber it does...and in my case the motherboard cutout is perfect to set the fan down on and double sided thermal tape holds the to corners beautifully I've had to replace the tape once in a year and that was due to my own poor placement...with a middle of the road 1200 rpm cougar fan I see 2 to 3c on vrm temps and 10 to 15c on socket without the frontside fan I see 8 to 13c reduction in socket however I'm running water cooled so he might only see socket reduction of 5 to 7c on socket due to air cooler already helping some...but his vrms may not change a lot because decent air cooler already blow over vrms adequately...when I moved from phanteks 12pe to water I ended up with an additional 10c on socket (almost 20c difference from core) due to less airflow fan took it back down to same margins as on air with back socket fan although much lower because core was much lower temps...the first attempt using the stock amd fan did decent but was loud and the 120'not only cooled better but is much quieter on max


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I would not suggest a 120 mm fan. There would be no way to attach it to the backplate. Also it is for cooling the cpu socket only. It won't do anything to cool the vrm's from the backside.


Actually the back of the VRMs can be cooled as well, a120m fan fits well on the cut out on a HAF case.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Are BOTH FANS OUTAKE?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> hot_VRM_2.jpg 945k .jpg file
> 
> S
> 
> *One important thing I noticed is that while I have lowered heatsinks temp. THE BACK OF THE MOTHERBOARD still gets REALLY hot, not cooled mosfets in particular. So maybe a back fan could really be my help here. Or am I missing something?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you add a fan to the backplate yet? It is extremely easy and effective. It will bring socket temps inline with the package temps.
Click to expand...

In the picture, the fan is centered on the socket...

This is not the most effective way to position the fan, it should be offset so the fins are over the socket...

I have a 120mm fan with the fins over the center of the socket...



This way gives the socket better cooling...

Notice that the fins are directly over the socket...

Just trying to help out here...


----------



## Alastair

I say why not try out the CoolerMaster XtraFlo Slim. It should fit. Probably not to expensive. And just judging by the specs. Could be better than the Scyth. But specs can be misleading with fans. At this point. Just choose a 92 to 120mm fan that is reasonably cheap and give it a shot. At this point you really don't have very much to loose. I mean fans aren't exactly expensive. So just pick a fan that tickles your fancy and come back to us after you have mounted it on the back of your mobo.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> In the picture, the fan is centered on the socket...
> 
> This is not the most effective way to position the fan, it should be offset so the fins are over the socket...
> 
> I have a 120mm fan with the fins over the center of the socket...
> 
> 
> 
> This way gives the socket better cooling...
> 
> Notice that the fins are directly over the socket...
> 
> Just trying to help out here...


Thanks man, I'll do it. Hope Schyte will be fine.


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I say why not try out the CoolerMaster XtraFlo Slim. It should fit. Probably not to expensive. And just judging by the specs. Could be better than the Scyth. But specs can be misleading with fans. At this point. Just choose a 92 to 120mm fan that is reasonably cheap and give it a shot. At this point you really don't have very much to loose. I mean fans aren't exactly expensive. So just pick a fan that tickles your fancy and come back to us after you have mounted it on the back of your mobo.


Damn can't find it anywhere.


----------



## punisherITA

Ok, I have choosen the fan to put behind the motherboards in the hope to cool VRMs:

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00IAPV5YW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H

Slot profile so I can even close the case. I don't think it's bigger size (14cm) than 12cm fan hole will be a problem. It would bring even more air (65CFM).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Damn can't find it anywhere.


any fan is going to be better than no fan you just need something so the heat doesn't build on the socket from the core...it disperses the heat across the board and away from the socket...you want the fans on both sides of that area blowing towards the board...


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> any fan is going to be better than no fan you just need something so the heat doesn't build on the socket from the core...it disperses the heat across the board and away from the socket...you want the fans on both sides of that area blowing towards the board...


Yeah, the concept is clean, back fan found (posted above), now I just need a nice way to cool front of the VRMs (despite Noctua a bit over them they just goes hot like hell.

Maybe Noctua NF-A4X10 (x3? Very expensive for just cooling the VRMs). Or which ones? Will be Asus Optional (VRM) fan be any good?

asus_04.jpg 22k .jpg file


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> Yeah, the concept is clean, back fan found (posted above), now I just need a nice way to cool front of the VRMs (despite Noctua a bit over them they just goes hot like hell.
> 
> Maybe Noctua NF-A4X10 (x3? Very expensive for just cooling the VRMs). Or which ones? Will be Asus Optional (VRM) fan be any good?
> 
> asus_04.jpg 22k .jpg file


someone here posted a picture of two 40mm deltas over vrms if I remember they worked pretty well they also had a dual tower air cooler


----------



## punisherITA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> someone here posted a picture of two 40mm deltas over vrms if I remember they worked pretty well they also had a dual tower air cooler


Ok. In the meantime a bit of fun.

*AIDA64 Cache Mem. with FX-8350 @4,5Ghz, DDR3 2x4GB 2000Mhz 9-9-9-27 1,55V*

My rig. has potential... just much hot too .


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> 
> Ok. In the meantime a bit of fun.
> 
> *AIDA64 Cache Mem. with FX-8350 @4,5Ghz, DDR3 2x4GB 2000Mhz 9-9-9-27 1,55V*
> 
> My rig. has potential... just much hot too .


Try bumping your vcore down a bit bro. That'll help with temps some too. I'm able to run 4.5 Ghz @ 1.29 vcore. Not home at the moment, but I'll post cpu-z validation with hwmonitor showing temps.

Edit: forgot to mention I'm running an 8320


----------



## Alastair

Well there it is. 1 HW record down. A few more to go!







Go! Go! Barts!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2964175_alastair_s1d_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_radeon_hd_6850_2045.59_dx11_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## Johan45

Nice one alastair


----------



## warpuck

one of the joys of water cooling a 9590. I noticed my temps were going up. I guess for the way I use 8 months is to long between cleanings.







I ended up using a shaving brush. Toothbrush bristles are too coarse get inside the tiny channels,


----------



## Mega Man

water pressure is your best friend

i use nitrogen


----------



## Benjiw

I did this the other day...


----------



## mus1mus

Me wants results!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Me wants results!


Not really much to say, temps are manageable now due to the additional 360mm of radiator space, I would imagine my VRM are a lot cooler which is good lol, I'm just happier that the tubing is nice and clean, because I went with such small tubing it kinked to easily to not use the 90 degree fittings that you can see. The front 240 and the top 360 are connected behind the drive bays to the dual bay res I have which looks a bit funky because of how I connected them up but tbh it's not on show so doesn't bother me.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, the thing about soft tubing.









Unless you have a lot of angled fittings, they will look nasty in today's standards. But hey, nice job.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, the thing about soft tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a lot of angled fittings, they will look nasty in today's standards. But hey, nice job.


Soft tubing still looks good I think, I personally prefer hardline tubing but not got around to converting yet.


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did this the other day...


what block is that for the vrm's


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> what block is that for the vrm's


Koolance MVR-100 combined with a 140mm heat transfer plate, NB waterblock is a Heatkiller NSB Rev3 NI


----------



## Wirerat

I done something similar for my wifes build. I used the mvr 40 with 104"plate. I used coolabs liquid pro between the mount plate and block instead of the thermal tape. http://koolance.com/mvr-40-motherboard-vreg-water-block.


----------



## MTup

Looks like the R9 Nano will be shown live stream tomorrow.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, the thing about soft tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a lot of angled fittings, they will look nasty in today's standards. But hey, nice job.


Strong statement there

I prefer soft tubing myself


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Strong statement there
> 
> I prefer soft tubing myself










like I said, if you have a lot of angled fittings, soft tubing is fine. Else, you won't get the level of clean runs with rigid tubing. Where you can bend a perfect 90 degree without minding kinks.

And you will get plasticizer in the long run with soft tubing.

But to each his own and comes down to one's artistic skill.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Soft tubing still looks good I think, I personally prefer hardline tubing but not got around to converting yet.


I feel ya. Fittings are sooo pricey for the hobby.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Strong statement there
> 
> I prefer soft tubing myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said, if you have a lot of angled fittings, soft tubing is fine. Else, you won't get the level of clean runs with rigid tubing. Where you can bend a perfect 90 degree without minding kinks.
> 
> *And you will get plasticizer in the long run with soft tubing.*
> 
> But to each his own and comes down to one's artistic skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Soft tubing still looks good I think, I personally prefer hardline tubing but not got around to converting yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel ya. *Fittings are sooo pricey for the hobby*.
Click to expand...

Are there not plasticizer free soft tubing IE Tygon & Primo Chill Advanced LTR (or LRT) of whichever which way that is?









I dunno if their claims are true...









And yes, I have over $1700.00 in Bitspower Black Sparkles... I still need some different ones to do what I want to do!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said, if you have a lot of angled fittings, soft tubing is fine. Else, you won't get the level of clean runs with rigid tubing. Where you can bend a perfect 90 degree without minding kinks.
> 
> And you will get plasticizer in the long run with soft tubing.


Like I said, I prefer the look of soft tubing, a don't like seeing a ton of fittings myself

Been running soft tubing for around four years now, can't say I've ever had a problem with plasticizer, algae or any other build up (even after a couple years of no cleaning)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, the thing about soft tubing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have a lot of angled fittings, they will look nasty in today's standards. But hey, nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong statement there
> 
> I prefer soft tubing myself
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Strong statement there
> 
> I prefer soft tubing myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said, if you have a lot of angled fittings, soft tubing is fine. Else, you won't get the level of clean runs with rigid tubing. Where you can bend a perfect 90 degree without minding kinks.
> 
> And you will get plasticizer in the long run with soft tubing.
> 
> But to each his own and comes down to one's artistic skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Soft tubing still looks good I think, I personally prefer hardline tubing but not got around to converting yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel ya. Fittings are sooo pricey for the hobby.
Click to expand...

I like to think that my rig is one of the neater machines out there that use soft tubing and that she can even stand next to rigs that use hard tubes and still look good. And I like to think that my soft tubing skills are pretty good to make relatively clean lines. Advanced LRT here.


----------



## MiladEd

That is sexy...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I done something similar for my wifes build. I used the mvr 40 with 104"plate. I used coolabs liquid pro between the mount plate and block instead of the thermal tape. http://koolance.com/mvr-40-motherboard-vreg-water-block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The thermal pads go on the VRM, then TIM goes between the plate and the block. I tried to source a proper block for my VRM but gave up in the end and a member from here told me his already modded block and plate for my board so just bought and fitted that.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I like to think that my rig is one of the neater machines out there that use soft tubing and that she can even stand next to rigs that use hard tubes and still look good. And I like to think that my soft tubing skills are pretty good to make relatively clean lines. Advanced LRT here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can't say I like the long runs of your inlet and outlets, a tube res would shorten it up though I guess, I was going to put my 120mm back in but it would need a long run down from the NB block so decided not to in order to keep it clean.


----------



## Johan45

Garden hose FTW


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW


EWWW Those long runs! -10 points from team red!


----------



## Johan45

With a 700GPH pump it's irrelevant


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW


Not sure why i would expect anything different from you









In other news...after an afternoon of tinkering i think i've mostly got the sabertooth figured out: http://hwbot.org/submission/2967345_


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> With a 700GPH pump it's irrelevant


Lol what even??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why i would expect anything different from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...after an afternoon of tinkering i think i've mostly got the sabertooth figured out: http://hwbot.org/submission/2967345_
Click to expand...

Nice run Sgt.
Have you run the AIDA 64 memory bench at those settings, If you have could you post the results please? I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.


----------



## Johan45

Looks good Sarge

@Benjiw
It may not be pretty but it sure is effective.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why i would expect anything different from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...after an afternoon of tinkering i think i've mostly got the sabertooth figured out: http://hwbot.org/submission/2967345_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice run Sgt.
> Have you run the AIDA 64 memory bench at those settings, If you have could you post the results please? I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.
Click to expand...

Sure, I think i still have Aida installed on here somewhere....

You want daily clocks or benching clocks? (5.0Ghz Win10 vs 5.2Ghz Win7), both have the same mem speed/timings being 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why i would expect anything different from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...after an afternoon of tinkering i think i've mostly got the sabertooth figured out: http://hwbot.org/submission/2967345_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice run Sgt.
> Have you run the AIDA 64 memory bench at those settings, If you have could you post the results please? I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I think i still have Aida installed on here somewhere....
> 
> You want daily clocks or benching clocks? (5.0Ghz Win10 vs 5.2Ghz Win7), both have the same mem speed/timings being 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31
Click to expand...

Whatever is easiest for you


----------



## mus1mus

Nice run Sarge.

That CR1?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why i would expect anything different from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...after an afternoon of tinkering i think i've mostly got the sabertooth figured out: http://hwbot.org/submission/2967345_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice run Sgt.
> Have you run the AIDA 64 memory bench at those settings, If you have could you post the results please? I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I think i still have Aida installed on here somewhere....
> 
> You want daily clocks or benching clocks? (5.0Ghz Win10 vs 5.2Ghz Win7), both have the same mem speed/timings being 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever is easiest for you
Click to expand...



^ Thats daily

Give me a few mins and i'll run it in Win 7 as well

EDIT:

Here's 5.2 with Win 7 plus a GPGPU as well because i thought the comparison was funny


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The thermal pads go on the VRM, then TIM goes between the plate and the block. I tried to source a proper block for my VRM but gave up in the end and a member from here told me his already modded block and plate for my board so just bought and fitted that.


I used thermal pad on the vrm. I just used clp instead of the white tim that was included with the Koolance block.

I just had some clp left over from intel deliding so I went with it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.


If you can find them, the Tridents you WANT are 2400Cl9/2600CL10 double sided Samsung HYK0


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why i would expect anything different from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...after an afternoon of tinkering i think i've mostly got the sabertooth figured out: http://hwbot.org/submission/2967345_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice run Sgt.
> Have you run the AIDA 64 memory bench at those settings, If you have could you post the results please? I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I think i still have Aida installed on here somewhere....
> 
> You want daily clocks or benching clocks? (5.0Ghz Win10 vs 5.2Ghz Win7), both have the same mem speed/timings being 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever is easiest for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Thats daily
> 
> Give me a few mins and i'll run it in Win 7 as well
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's 5.2 with Win 7 plus a GPGPU as well because i thought the comparison was funny
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find them, the Tridents you WANT are 2400Cl9/2600CL10 double sided Samsung HYK0
Click to expand...

Always so helpful, thank you Sgt!

If you had your pick of DDR3 with the considerations being an FX chip and a CHV-Z motherboard, is that the kit you would buy for benching? or can you suggest a different one?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find them, the Tridents you WANT are 2400Cl9/2600CL10 double sided Samsung HYK0
Click to expand...

yeah...finding them though









I've been tempted to spring for a nice 2666 or 2800Mhz kit mainly for my APU rig but the prices for something that may not pay off always reel me back in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Always so helpful, thank you Sgt!
> 
> If you had your pick of DDR3 with the considerations being an FX chip and a CHV-Z motherboard, is that the kit you would buy for benching? or can you suggest a different one?


No worries mate, happy to help as always


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you had your pick of DDR3 with the considerations being an FX chip and a CHV-Z motherboard, is that the kit you would buy for benching? or can you suggest a different one?


My first choice at home for my FX is always my PSC sticks hands down. The Tridents I got for the 4790k. Finding some really good PSC for benching can be hard but they will pop up on eBay from time to time. If you don't know what a certain set has under the hood gere's a good reference but it's not the holy grail http://ramlist.i4memory.com/
I still feel that FX as with most AMD does great at a lower speed with tighter timings. I have Dominator 8-9-8 and Pi 9-9-9- @2000 and Flares at 7-8-7 1800 all pretty much the same ram and all 2x2Gb stick. Here's an example, I was hoping to get them to 2400 with FSB but the CPU stopped scaling here.



Here's one at 2400 but it's a 4790k, the PSC is just all around good ram IMO


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

updated bios on my motherboard. it reset my OC/BIOS settings and my excel file with all my stabilized OC settings is gone since my SSD crapped out with no back ups. I guess I get to OC my 8350 again.


----------



## Alastair

So I am down and out for some time. Tubes were starting to look a bit blegh. And time to install the Fury's. So yeah. My machine has come apart.








Just a question. My tubes as you can see. Went a bit brown. Why is that? The water I took out was crystal crystal clear. So why did my tubes go brown? It isn't algae. So what is it?


----------



## Johan45

Just something in the air,even the sun does anyone smoke in the house?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you had your pick of DDR3 with the considerations being an FX chip and a CHV-Z motherboard, is that the kit you would buy for benching? or can you suggest a different one?
> 
> 
> 
> My first choice at home for my FX is always my PSC sticks hands down. The Tridents I got for the 4790k. Finding some really good PSC for benching can be hard but they will pop up on eBay from time to time. If you don't know what a certain set has under the hood gere's a good reference but it's not the holy grail http://ramlist.i4memory.com/
> I still feel that FX as with most AMD does great at a lower speed with tighter timings. I have Dominator 8-9-8 and Pi 9-9-9- @2000 and Flares at 7-8-7 1800 all pretty much the same ram and all 2x2Gb stick. Here's an example, I was hoping to get them to 2400 with FSB but the CPU stopped scaling here.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one at 2400 but it's a 4790k, the PSC is just all around good ram IMO
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link , I was looking for that page


----------



## Johan45

NP man it helps when looking for something decent


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Garden hose FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why i would expect anything different from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news...after an afternoon of tinkering i think i've mostly got the sabertooth figured out: http://hwbot.org/submission/2967345_
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice run Sgt.
> Have you run the AIDA 64 memory bench at those settings, If you have could you post the results please? I'm memory shopping and was looking to compare Tridents against some others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, I think i still have Aida installed on here somewhere....
> 
> You want daily clocks or benching clocks? (5.0Ghz Win10 vs 5.2Ghz Win7), both have the same mem speed/timings being 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever is easiest for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Thats daily
> 
> Give me a few mins and i'll run it in Win 7 as well
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here's 5.2 with Win 7 plus a GPGPU as well because i thought the comparison was funny
Click to expand...

Fwiw at my current daily clocks


So very close, but I've heard it's not ideal to compare using different versions of AIDA.
Thanks again SGT


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw at my current daily clocks
> 
> 
> So very close, but I've heard it's not ideal to compare using different versions of AIDA.
> Thanks again SGT


I have v5.30. is this the latest or a good version? I'm getting great scores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fwiw at my current daily clocks
> 
> 
> So very close, but I've heard it's not ideal to compare using different versions of AIDA.
> Thanks again SGT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have v5.30. is this the latest or a good version? I'm getting great scores.
Click to expand...

Yours is slightly newer than mine, not sure what difference it makes TBH. But the makers of the program caution against making direct performance comparisons using different versions of it.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yours is slightly newer than mine, not sure what difference it makes TBH. But the makers of the program caution against making direct performance comparisons using different versions of it.


Wow that's nuts. My version is July 2015.


----------



## MTup

Johan45 was saying that my 8gb set is better than this 16gb set. I'm anxious to try soon as the paint dries on the sinks.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> updated bios on my motherboard. it reset my OC/BIOS settings and my excel file with all my stabilized OC settings is gone since my SSD crapped out with no back ups. I guess I get to OC my 8350 again.


what SSD were you running ive sold hundreds of intel and samsung ssds over the past 5 years with 0% failure rate so far all machines are run 24-7 to!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just something in the air,even the sun does anyone smoke in the house?


no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?

These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?


Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?


----------



## mirzet1976

What CPU is better choice Fx8300 or Fx8320 for high OC. Have sold FX8320E *bad*OC 4.7ghz 1.544V, 1520 PGS


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> What CPU is better choice Fx8300 or Fx8320 for high OC. Have sold FX8320E *bad*OC 4.7ghz 1.544V, 1520 PGS


I went with the fx8300 from tiger direct at $114. I am limited by the mobo (78lmt) but its still overkill for the needs of the build. It does 4.4 @ 1.29v under load. With a beter mobo it would definitely scale higher.

fx8300 $114 vs fx8320e $149 Personally I dont see the 8320e being worth more.

8320e runs 3.5ghz @ 95w tdp and the 8300 is 3.6ghz @ 95w tdp. Looks like the same cpu more or less.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I went with the fx8300 from tiger direct at $114. I am limited by the mobo (78lmt) but its still overkill for the needs of the build. It does 4.4 @ 1.29v under load. With a beter mobo it would definitely scale higher.
> 
> fx8300 $114 vs fx8320e $149 Personally I dont see the 8320e being worth more.
> 
> 8320e runs 3.5ghz @ 95w tdp and the 8300 is 3.6ghz @ 95w tdp. Looks like the same cpu more or less.


MY for 4.5ghz needs 1.440V IBT very high.

No with E, 8300 or 8320. 8320E I sold it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> MY for 4.5ghz needs 1.440V IBT very high.
> 
> No with E, 8300 or 8320. 8320E I sold it.


The fx8300s I have seen can do 4.6 around 1.35v or below. I have only had my hands on 3. 1 was mine two were my friends builds for his sons.

So a sample size of three is not a great measure but they were a lot closer together in scaling than any two haswell/DC I ever compared.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The fx8300s I have seen can do 4.6 around 1.35v or below. I have only had my hands on 3. 1 was mine two were my friends builds for his sons.
> 
> So a sample size of three is not a great measure but they were a lot closer together in scaling than any two haswell/DC I ever compared.


Is my chip really that bad compared to others or is there something i've missed?
My 8320 does 4.4 on 1.38 with 1.356 on full load.
Then there's a big bump to 4.5, haven't fully tested due to cooling but 1.4+ needed for 4.5.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> What CPU is better choice Fx8300 or Fx8320 for high OC. Have sold FX8320E *bad*OC 4.7ghz 1.544V, 1520 PGS


Given the same batch, I can only speak of experience.

I have had an 8320E and an 8370E from batch 1431.

8320 is not bad at all. But at stock or unmodified state produces high temps. 75C at under 1.5 Volts on custom loop. While the 8370E stays within 50C at the same condition.

Both can clock to 5GHz at almost the same Voltages. Sad to say the comparison ends there. As that 8320E is dead. While this 8370E clocks to a stable 5.2 at ~1.6V and temps under 60C.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Soooo.....

The ol' "great value" ASRock 970 Performance I bought....

Well it has pooped the bed.....

First getting lockups booting into windows.

Dropped back down to defaults on CPU and it locks up in windows constantly.

Also locks up trying to get into BIOS. Random restarts.

Obvious motherboard issues.

I am thinking about ordering a CHFV...... they have open box for $172 right now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> The ol' "great value" ASRock 970 Performance I bought....
> 
> Well it has pooped the bed.....
> 
> First getting lockups booting into windows.
> 
> Dropped back down to defaults on CPU and it locks up in windows constantly.
> 
> Also locks up trying to get into BIOS. Random restarts.
> 
> Obvious motherboard issues.
> 
> I am thinking about ordering a CHFV...... they have open box for $172 right now.


I don't think I'd go the open box route , the one I tried was doa and had a direct short in it somewhere on the board, luckily the chip , ram and graphics card survived. I had to pay return shipping however.... gah. Also ASUS's RMA process can be a pain in the butt , and for me ( have had to do it 2 times now) the cost of shipping the board once almost makes up the difference between the OB and new boards.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think I'd go the open box route , the one I tried was doa and had a direct short in it somewhere on the board, luckily the chip , ram and graphics card survived. I had to pay return shipping however.... gah. Also ASUS's RMA process can be a pain in the butt , and for me ( have had to do it 2 times now) the cost of shipping the board once almost makes up the difference between the OB and new boards.


Point well taken.

I will just get a new board!

Not sure if I want to drop $200 on a board, or just wait for RMA and tuck that back for system upgrade later....

Wish there was a mid-point option for around $125 that had some good red and black color, bit it seems to be either get the $70-80 ASRock or MSI Gaming board, or jump up to $200 for the crosshair.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?
Click to expand...

I don't know. I rubbed a Q-tip or an earbud (depending on where ya from) on the inside of the tube and nothing seemed to come off. But here is a pic of one of the tubes after Disassembly. You can see where the tube is crystal clear. That's where it obviously attached to the compression fitting. I am guessing it's on the inside of the tube because the tube has darkened where in contact with water. Plasticizers being leeches from the tube maybe? It stayed nice and clean for a while and only started going brown recently.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I rubbed a Q-tip or an earbud (depending on where ya from) on the inside of the tube and nothing seemed to come off. But here is a pic of one of the tubes after Disassembly. You can see where the tube is crystal clear. That's where it obviously attached to the compression fitting. I am guessing it's on the inside of the tube because the tube has darkened where in contact with water. Plasticizers being leeches from the tube maybe? It stayed nice and clean for a while and only started going brown recently.
Click to expand...

Heat?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heat?


Must be cos my tubing is a lighter shade of your tubing, and can tell you my coolant got way hotter than it should of!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> The ol' "great value" ASRock 970 Performance I bought....
> 
> Well it has pooped the bed.....
> 
> First getting lockups booting into windows.
> 
> Dropped back down to defaults on CPU and it locks up in windows constantly.
> 
> Also locks up trying to get into BIOS. Random restarts.
> 
> Obvious motherboard issues.
> 
> I am thinking about ordering a CHFV...... they have open box for $172 right now.


Sorry to hear that. Look at the positive side. You won't have to deal with super high socket temps anymore. Why not take a Sabertooth at this point, it's cheaper than the CHFV and overclockes very well.

Quote:


> Wish there was a mid-point option for around $125 that had some good red and black color, bit it seems to be either get the $70-80 ASRock or MSI Gaming board, or jump up to $200 for the crosshair.


How about the trusty Gigabyte 970 UD3P? With the F2G BIOS it doesn't even do the double boot bug (rev 1). I don't know if you will go to 4.9 again, but 4.5 it can do it no problem. Of course the BIOS looks worse than Asrock's, but apart that, it's the best "solution" at the 80$ range.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Look at the positive side. You won't have to deal with super high socket temps anymore. Why not take a Sabertooth at this point, it's cheaper than the CHFV and overclockes very well.
> How about the trusty Gigabyte 970 UD3P? With the F2G BIOS it doesn't even do the double boot bug (rev 1). I don't know if you will go to 4.9 again, but 4.5 it can do it no problem. Of course the BIOS looks worse than Asrock's, but apart that, it's the best "solution" at the 80$ range.


hes got the red and black theme going now


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Look at the positive side. You won't have to deal with super high socket temps anymore. Why not take a Sabertooth at this point, it's cheaper than the CHFV and overclockes very well.
> How about the trusty Gigabyte 970 UD3P? With the F2G BIOS it doesn't even do the double boot bug (rev 1). I don't know if you will go to 4.9 again, but 4.5 it can do it no problem. Of course the BIOS looks worse than Asrock's, but apart that, it's the best "solution" at the 80$ range.


I am probably going to just buy a new CHFV....

Reasons are:

Want to nail down a solid 5GHz daily clock
Want cooler socket temps (as you stated)
Want a red/black color scheme
Want something reliable enough to retire the whole system with when the time comes.

The ASRock for practical purposes, has been GREAT, and it's an awesome board for the money.... UNTIL IT QUITS WORKING....

I can deal with the lack of copper in the PCB and the high socket temps
I can deal with lame VRM cooler (with a fan)
I can even deal with the lack of LLC, since it was just $75...

But what I can not deal with, is wasting time with rebuilding and RMA's.... especially not if it's more than once.

I just followed up some of the reviews for this 970 Performance on newegg and am seeing people who bought the board and were initially happy with it, but it has now failed them after 3-6 months of use.

I saw so many reviews saying their board failed.... and now I am in the same boat. Pretty dissapointed with the durability, though the initial quality qas great. Like a Hyundai I guess....









Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I rubbed a Q-tip or an earbud (depending on where ya from) on the inside of the tube and nothing seemed to come off. But here is a pic of one of the tubes after Disassembly. You can see where the tube is crystal clear. That's where it obviously attached to the compression fitting. I am guessing it's on the inside of the tube because the tube has darkened where in contact with water. Plasticizers being leeches from the tube maybe? It stayed nice and clean for a while and only started going brown recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heat?
> 
> 
> 
> Must be cos my tubing is a lighter shade of your tubing, and can tell you my coolant got way hotter than it should of!
Click to expand...

Heat causes tubes to discolour?

How hot is too hot for coolant then? Cause iI know my tubing would get quite warm to the touch. Especially during BF4 or a similar game which stresses both GPU's and the CPU to an extent. What is the ideal temperature for the coolant to be at to prevent this? Cause things are only going to get hotter. Cause I am adding my Fury's into the loop with full cover EKWB blocks. But I am not increasing my radiator space. I am staying with the XSPC EX280mm and EX360mm.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I rubbed a Q-tip or an earbud (depending on where ya from) on the inside of the tube and nothing seemed to come off. But here is a pic of one of the tubes after Disassembly. You can see where the tube is crystal clear. That's where it obviously attached to the compression fitting. I am guessing it's on the inside of the tube because the tube has darkened where in contact with water. Plasticizers being leeches from the tube maybe? It stayed nice and clean for a while and only started going brown recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be cos my tubing is a lighter shade of your tubing, and can tell you my coolant got way hotter than it should of!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat causes tubes to discolour?
> 
> How hot is too hot for coolant then? Cause iI know my tubing would get quite warm to the touch. Especially during BF4 or a similar game which stresses both GPU's and the CPU to an extent. What is the ideal temperature for the coolant to be at to prevent this? Cause things are only going to get hotter. Cause I am adding my Fury's into the loop with full cover EKWB blocks. But I am not increasing my radiator space. I am staying with the XSPC EX280mm and EX360mm.
Click to expand...

I really don't know , I was just throwing it out there as a possibility. By the looks of the tubing, the liquid is subjecting it to something it doesn't like, where the barb protected the tubing from contact with the liquid, it is still clear.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I rubbed a Q-tip or an earbud (depending on where ya from) on the inside of the tube and nothing seemed to come off. But here is a pic of one of the tubes after Disassembly. You can see where the tube is crystal clear. That's where it obviously attached to the compression fitting. I am guessing it's on the inside of the tube because the tube has darkened where in contact with water. Plasticizers being leeches from the tube maybe? It stayed nice and clean for a while and only started going brown recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be cos my tubing is a lighter shade of your tubing, and can tell you my coolant got way hotter than it should of!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat causes tubes to discolour?
> 
> How hot is too hot for coolant then? Cause iI know my tubing would get quite warm to the touch. Especially during BF4 or a similar game which stresses both GPU's and the CPU to an extent. What is the ideal temperature for the coolant to be at to prevent this? Cause things are only going to get hotter. Cause I am adding my Fury's into the loop with full cover EKWB blocks. But I am not increasing my radiator space. I am staying with the XSPC EX280mm and EX360mm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know , I was just throwing it out there as a possibility. By the looks of the tubing, the liquid is subjecting it to something it doesn't like, where the barb protected the tubing from contact with the liquid, it is still clear.
Click to expand...

Well I used distilled water and a anti corrosive additive. Propylene Glycol. Used in the Zalman zm-200 stuff.

I'll get clear tubes again and run just distilled + silver and see how it performs. I still have my old kill coil. Can I RE use it?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> But what I can not deal with, is wasting time with rebuilding and RMA's.... especially not if it's more than once.
> 
> I just followed up some of the reviews for this 970 Performance on newegg and am seeing people who bought the board and were initially happy with it, but it has now failed them after 3-6 months of use.
> 
> I saw so many reviews saying their board failed.... and now I am in the same boat. Pretty dissapointed with the durability, though the initial quality qas great. Like a Hyundai I guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advise!


This is why i discourage Asrock 4+1 users to overclock beyond 4Ghz. There is a reason why Asrock gives 1 year warranty in USA for many of the boards. Yours may have had a quiet mosfet death, but it could very well be something that failed inside the socket. I 've no idea what exactly it has, but if you look on older sockets, they had components inside, that now are covered by the plastic. Still, running this at 80C, may be unhealthy.

Yours has a higher phase count and still died. Well, at least, if it's mosfet related death, it didn't catch fire. It could be a capacitor dying too, but with the new ones, you never know. I think you will do well with ASUS. I know, i hate RMAs too (which is why i always buy spare mobos).

To be honest, you pushed that board to the very limit... I don't think Asrock ever thought someone would manage to run it to 4.9 Ghz.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is why i discourage Asrock 4+1 users to overclock beyond 4Ghz. There is a reason why Asrock gives 1 year warranty in USA for many of the boards. Yours may have had a quiet mosfet death, but it could very well be something that failed inside the socket. I 've no idea what exactly it has, but if you look on older sockets, they had components inside, that now are covered by the plastic. Still, running this at 80C, may be unhealthy.
> 
> Yours has a higher phase count and still died. Well, at least, if it's mosfet related death, it didn't catch fire. It could be a capacitor dying too, but with the new ones, you never know. I think you will do well with ASUS. I know, i hate RMAs too (which is why i always buy spare mobos).
> 
> To be honest, you pushed that board to the very limit... I don't think Asrock ever thought someone would manage to run it to 4.9 Ghz.


The sad part is, in an effort not to fry anything on the board, i dropped it down to 4.8ghz @ 1.4v for the summer and it was running beautifully!

I am going to see how stock cpu with no turbo runs for now... May be able to limp by until new board comes (chfv), so I'm not rigless until then.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I rubbed a Q-tip or an earbud (depending on where ya from) on the inside of the tube and nothing seemed to come off. But here is a pic of one of the tubes after Disassembly. You can see where the tube is crystal clear. That's where it obviously attached to the compression fitting. I am guessing it's on the inside of the tube because the tube has darkened where in contact with water. Plasticizers being leeches from the tube maybe? It stayed nice and clean for a while and only started going brown recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be cos my tubing is a lighter shade of your tubing, and can tell you my coolant got way hotter than it should of!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat causes tubes to discolour?
> 
> How hot is too hot for coolant then? Cause iI know my tubing would get quite warm to the touch. Especially during BF4 or a similar game which stresses both GPU's and the CPU to an extent. What is the ideal temperature for the coolant to be at to prevent this? Cause things are only going to get hotter. Cause I am adding my Fury's into the loop with full cover EKWB blocks. But I am not increasing my radiator space. I am staying with the XSPC EX280mm and EX360mm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know , I was just throwing it out there as a possibility. By the looks of the tubing, the liquid is subjecting it to something it doesn't like, where the barb protected the tubing from contact with the liquid, it is still clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I used distilled water and a anti corrosive additive. Propylene Glycol. Used in the Zalman zm-200 stuff.
> 
> I'll get clear tubes again and run just distilled + silver and see how it performs. I still have my old kill coil. Can I RE use it?
Click to expand...

I'd ask the question in the water cooling forum, surely someone there will have an answer for you


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I used distilled water and a anti corrosive additive. Propylene Glycol. Used in the Zalman zm-200 stuff.
> 
> I'll get clear tubes again and run just distilled + silver and see how it performs. I still have my old kill coil. Can I RE use it?


I've reused my tubing so yeah I guess so, it must be heat because what else can cause it? I suppose radiator chemicals and flux is a possibility as I haven't blitz'd my system but heat would be my main go to considering how hot my system gets. If you want to avoid this I'd convert to hardline tubing, reason being I've yet to see someone complain about discolouring.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've reused my tubing so yeah I guess so, it must be heat because what else can cause it? I suppose radiator chemicals and flux is a possibility as I haven't blitz'd my system but heat would be my main go to considering how hot my system gets. If you want to avoid this I'd convert to hardline tubing, reason being I've yet to see someone complain about discolouring.


does your rig get any Sun?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> does your rig get any Sun?


I did have a 120mm on the outside yes but they're just as bad as the ones on the inside and it was dark in there, the side panel has no window and I used the one with mesh for my cpu socket fan.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no, no one smokes in my house. But I have visited friends houses occasionally for weekend LAN 's and there have been some smokers present then? Maybe something to do with the fact that I live on a small holding and lots of dust?
> 
> These tubes stayed clear for a lot longer than my old ones. Should I go with clear tubes again? Or maybe go for blue tubing this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the staining on the outside or inside of the tubing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I rubbed a Q-tip or an earbud (depending on where ya from) on the inside of the tube and nothing seemed to come off. But here is a pic of one of the tubes after Disassembly. You can see where the tube is crystal clear. That's where it obviously attached to the compression fitting. I am guessing it's on the inside of the tube because the tube has darkened where in contact with water. Plasticizers being leeches from the tube maybe? It stayed nice and clean for a while and only started going brown recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be cos my tubing is a lighter shade of your tubing, and can tell you my coolant got way hotter than it should of!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heat causes tubes to discolour?
> 
> How hot is too hot for coolant then? Cause iI know my tubing would get quite warm to the touch. Especially during BF4 or a similar game which stresses both GPU's and the CPU to an extent. What is the ideal temperature for the coolant to be at to prevent this? Cause things are only going to get hotter. Cause I am adding my Fury's into the loop with full cover EKWB blocks. But I am not increasing my radiator space. I am staying with the XSPC EX280mm and EX360mm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know , I was just throwing it out there as a possibility. By the looks of the tubing, the liquid is subjecting it to something it doesn't like, where the barb protected the tubing from contact with the liquid, it is still clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I used distilled water and a anti corrosive additive. Propylene Glycol. Used in the Zalman zm-200 stuff.
> 
> I'll get clear tubes again and run just distilled + silver and see how it performs. I still have my old kill coil. Can I RE use it?
Click to expand...

tubes yello some worse then others, not a big deal

yes you can reuse it just affects looks


----------



## Benjiw

Well i'm happy!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Well i'm happy!


Well done, congrats









I've been revisiting Crysis 3, I'm quite impressed with how well it makes use of what the FX8's have to offer
Example from the welcome to the jungle level - lowest possible graphics settings at 1920x1200 practically maxxing out the 780ti









I believe it averaged 143 fps for the level ( if i correlated the proper fraps csv.)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Well done, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been revisiting Crysis 3, I'm quite impressed with how well it makes use of what the FX8's have to offer
> Example from the welcome to the jungle level - lowest possible graphics settings at 1920x1200 practically maxxing out the 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it averaged 143 fps for the level ( if i correlated the proper fraps csv.)


I've heard legends of that level demanding a lot of power even to intel CPUs like the heavenly i5 everyone on Linus Tech Tips suggests as a FX cpu is a downgrade in comparison!








I need to reduce my temps a bit more, I'm not blowing onto the cpu socket as my fan is hitting it so it's set to exhaust so that won't be helping much but other than that, I'm pretty pleased as 5ghz on my 240 and 120 was impossible!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> what SSD were you running ive sold hundreds of intel and samsung ssds over the past 5 years with 0% failure rate so far all machines are run 24-7 to!!


Well it didn't exactly/really crap out. My OC settings were in my MBP which was using a Crucial M500. When I tried to enable trim on it on Public Beta El Capitan the MBP froze and pretty much screwed up my drive when being used with that particular MBP. Works perfectly fine in different computers with perfectly fine SMART readings. MBP works perfectly fine with my 850 EVO. As for the OC, I got all the settings right again. The only thing I have to do is mess with CPU VDDA a bit to see if I can get temps down or CPU voltage down a little.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Well done, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been revisiting Crysis 3, I'm quite impressed with how well it makes use of what the FX8's have to offer
> Example from the welcome to the jungle level - lowest possible graphics settings at 1920x1200 practically maxxing out the 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it averaged 143 fps for the level ( if i correlated the proper fraps csv.)
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard legends of that level demanding a lot of power even to intel CPUs like the heavenly i5 everyone on Linus Tech Tips suggests as a FX cpu is a downgrade in comparison!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to reduce my temps a bit more, I'm not blowing onto the cpu socket as my fan is hitting it so it's set to exhaust so that won't be helping much but other than that, I'm pretty pleased as 5ghz on my 240 and 120 was impossible!
Click to expand...

I was comparing it against a youtube video of a 4790k at 4.2ghz with a gtx 970 and my rig was giving around 10 FPS more than what his was. Same level graphics settings, my vishera being at 4.9ghz


At medium settings the Vishera is wringing the guts out of the 780ti....lol


----------



## Mega Man

hey guys wanted to give you a preview as well

and if you didnt see the size comparison

this is with the case FLAT packed, IE the case, when assembled is LARGER
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The tx10 is beyond amazing...
> 
> Disclaimer: please do not try this at home. This was done by a professionals.
> This is a trained stunt baby. So not do this at home unless you are properly trained
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my house renovation.


tbh it is kinda scary how large it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I love the gray accents


----------



## mus1mus

Way to go baby Mega!


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Look at the positive side. You won't have to deal with super high socket temps anymore. Why not take a Sabertooth at this point, it's cheaper than the CHFV and overclockes very well.
> How about the trusty Gigabyte 970 UD3P? With the F2G BIOS it doesn't even do the double boot bug (rev 1). I don't know if you will go to 4.9 again, but 4.5 it can do it no problem. Of course the BIOS looks worse than Asrock's, but apart that, it's the best "solution" at the 80$ range.


i had 4.8 stable but i cannot work out in hwinfo64 what vr t1 is and gigabtye said they do not have vrm's sensors


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> The ol' "great value" ASRock 970 Performance I bought....
> 
> Well it has pooped the bed.....
> 
> First getting lockups booting into windows.
> 
> Dropped back down to defaults on CPU and it locks up in windows constantly.
> 
> Also locks up trying to get into BIOS. Random restarts.
> 
> Obvious motherboard issues.
> 
> I am thinking about ordering a CHFV...... they have open box for $172 right now.


Open box is always a gamble. If its just a $30 less save yourself any potential added frustration and buy brand new.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay, so just an update....

I got the system running perfectly with everything at defaults, but if I try even pushing to 4.2GHz now with a little more juice, this thing will either hard lock or black screen.

It even locks up in the BIOS at that setting SOMETIMES, other times, it will boot into windows and work for a few minutes until randomly locking up, or the screen just going black....

Is it safer to say that the board is in the process of dying, or that the CPU has somehow drastically degraded out of nowhere?

I am more inclined to believe it's this ASRock motherboard, and NOT the very reliable, tried and true vishera CPU......

Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so just an update....
> 
> I got the system running perfectly with everything at defaults, but if I try even pushing to 4.2GHz now with a little more juice, this thing will either hard lock or black screen.
> 
> It even locks up in the BIOS at that setting SOMETIMES, other times, it will boot into windows and work for a few minutes until randomly locking up, or the screen just going black....
> 
> Is it safer to say that the board is in the process of dying, or that the CPU has somehow drastically degraded out of nowhere?
> 
> I am more inclined to believe it's this ASRock motherboard, and NOT the very reliable, tried and true vishera CPU......
> 
> Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


almost seems like vrm issue...when you pull past certain wattage it taps out...I'm not sure how vrms work if they load evenly or if some are more dependant than others but either way it doesn't like the extra juice but at least you have a pc until you get new motherboard...I would stop trying to overclock though if it is bad vrms or another reason for dirty power it could damage the chip and that wouldn't be good...I would probably even clock it down lower to 3.5 even...just to be safe


----------



## punisherITA

*I can't believe. Finally my VRMs are cold or just warm.*

I have just put a TX140 behind the motherboard socket + the SLI DECK FAN of my HAF-X (it moves A LOT of air) just in front of North Bridge + VRMs, at 10cm. When I touched them under load before they were VERY HOT almost untouchable in front and back. Now they are cold both side.

*I am 4,6Ghz stable with 58-59°C max temp. on CPU\Package. So even if I lowered VRMs temp. Package is still high despite Noctua DH-14 (will add a third fan) but under control.*

Result with GTX 980 at 3D Mark Firestrike (SOLID 10K, not bad):
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5910997


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so just an update....
> 
> I got the system running perfectly with everything at defaults, but if I try even pushing to 4.2GHz now with a little more juice, this thing will either hard lock or black screen.
> 
> It even locks up in the BIOS at that setting SOMETIMES, other times, it will boot into windows and work for a few minutes until randomly locking up, or the screen just going black....
> 
> Is it safer to say that the board is in the process of dying, or that the CPU has somehow drastically degraded out of nowhere?
> 
> I am more inclined to believe it's this ASRock motherboard, and NOT the very reliable, tried and true vishera CPU......
> 
> Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


I would remove the mobo and inspect it and maybe clean it with a dry paint brush. I have found debree before that was causing some issues.

It sounds like power delivery issues though.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Soooo.....
> 
> Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


Yes, we 've had a Giga 78LMT like this here. Typically, one mosfet out of the phase is burnt. The mosfet dies with grace, without further damaging the phase. The remaining mosfets of the phase manage to keep the phase "alive", but overclock potential is severely reduced.

If you take out the motherboard and the VRM heatsink, you may find the mosfet.

Alternative scenario: 1 capacitor that serves the CPU is dead.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so just an update....
> 
> I got the system running perfectly with everything at defaults, but if I try even pushing to 4.2GHz now with a little more juice, this thing will either hard lock or black screen.
> 
> It even locks up in the BIOS at that setting SOMETIMES, other times, it will boot into windows and work for a few minutes until randomly locking up, or the screen just going black....
> 
> Is it safer to say that the board is in the process of dying, or that the CPU has somehow drastically degraded out of nowhere?
> 
> I am more inclined to believe it's this ASRock motherboard, and NOT the very reliable, tried and true vishera CPU......
> 
> Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


Yes - as the caps went bad on a socket A motherboard, it had similar behavior.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so just an update....
> 
> I got the system running perfectly with everything at defaults, but if I try even pushing to 4.2GHz now with a little more juice, this thing will either hard lock or black screen.
> 
> It even locks up in the BIOS at that setting SOMETIMES, other times, it will boot into windows and work for a few minutes until randomly locking up, or the screen just going black....
> 
> Is it safer to say that the board is in the process of dying, or that the CPU has somehow drastically degraded out of nowhere?
> 
> I am more inclined to believe it's this ASRock motherboard, and NOT the very reliable, tried and true vishera CPU......
> 
> Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


Weirdest double post ever... disregard


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so just an update....
> 
> I got the system running perfectly with everything at defaults, but if I try even pushing to 4.2GHz now with a little more juice, this thing will either hard lock or black screen.
> 
> It even locks up in the BIOS at that setting SOMETIMES, other times, it will boot into windows and work for a few minutes until randomly locking up, or the screen just going black....
> 
> Is it safer to say that the board is in the process of dying, or that the CPU has somehow drastically degraded out of nowhere?
> 
> I am more inclined to believe it's this ASRock motherboard, and NOT the very reliable, tried and true vishera CPU......
> 
> Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


I really wouldn't run it anymore. It will damage other hardware hooked up to it if it hasn't already, especially the processor. The symptoms are rearing there ugly heads.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay, so just an update....
> 
> I got the system running perfectly with everything at defaults, but if I try even pushing to 4.2GHz now with a little more juice, this thing will either hard lock or black screen.
> 
> It even locks up in the BIOS at that setting SOMETIMES, other times, it will boot into windows and work for a few minutes until randomly locking up, or the screen just going black....
> 
> Is it safer to say that the board is in the process of dying, or that the CPU has somehow drastically degraded out of nowhere?
> 
> I am more inclined to believe it's this ASRock motherboard, and NOT the very reliable, tried and true vishera CPU......
> 
> Anyone ever seen a mobo half-brick like this??


Yes i have....my CVF-Z did pretty much the same thing.

It's sitting in a box until i can RMA it but it works ok at stock and then as soon as you touch the bios it locks up and you have to clear CMOS all the time......was very weird.

I tried flashing the Bios and i even used a different PSU, CPU, Ram, SSD and GPU to sort it out, nothing helped it


----------



## Alastair

You have tried clearing CMOS and maybe refreshing the BIOS Agent Smith? Cause sometimes the BIOS just goes bad. Sometimes on my M5A99FX overclocks I know work just stop working. And often a CMOS clear or a BIOS flash solves the problem.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm going to try a CMOS clearing, and maybe a reflash, and if that doesn't work, I'm calling it quits.

So, have people had pretty reliable experience with the CHFV?

I've heard a few duds here and there, but nothing like the amount of people on newegg who are saying this asrock died on them after 3-6 months....

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## zila

I have a Crosshair V Formula-Z and a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. There are no better boards made for the FX chips than these. They are the best of the best. I highly recommend either one of them.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm going to try a CMOS clearing, and maybe a reflash, and if that doesn't work, I'm calling it quits.
> 
> So, have people had pretty reliable experience with the CHFV?
> 
> I've heard a few duds here and there, but nothing like the amount of people on newegg who are saying this asrock died on them after 3-6 months....
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


I think Liranan has had 3 CHFV go bust, you could ask him for more info.

Yeah, apparently there is a reason why Asrock gives 1 year warranty (in EU gives 2, but doesn't have any choice, it's EU regulation about everything, you can't give less than 2 years). Every RMA they have to accept, is lost money.


----------



## Alastair

I know it's off topic. But as you all know I'm rebuilding my machine and doing some mods and customising while I am at it.

I painted the front pedestal of my Phantom 820. Just loving how well it came out!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm going to try a CMOS clearing, and maybe a reflash, and if that doesn't work, I'm calling it quits.
> 
> So, have people had pretty reliable experience with the CHFV?
> 
> I've heard a few duds here and there, but nothing like the amount of people on newegg who are saying this asrock died on them after 3-6 months....
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


I bought my CHVF-Z second hand for $100 at the beginning of the year (feels longer), and it's still going good with it running daily clocks at 4.8-5GHz. I think with any hardware you have the fear and chance of getting a DoA or a Soon-to-Die product but if you get a good CHVF-Z it's likely to last a long time. Even the chance of getting a good mobo should be higher compared to cheaper models.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm going to try a CMOS clearing, and maybe a reflash, and if that doesn't work, I'm calling it quits.
> 
> So, have people had pretty reliable experience with the CHFV?
> 
> I've heard a few duds here and there, but nothing like the amount of people on newegg who are saying this asrock died on them after 3-6 months....
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


My experience with CHVZ's 1 has worked very well for over 2 years, 1 open box was DOA, 1 has had very very few hours on it, but has been RMA'd 2 times for different problems.


----------



## Benjiw

What is best to use to test memory overclocking? I still think my memory causes me a lot of instability and I don't really test my cas settings etc.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What is best to use to test memory overclocking? I still think my memory causes me a lot of instability and I don't really test my cas settings etc.


Well memtest for testing stock..

If you can run a SuperPi 32M all the way through, your memory should be pretty stable.

A heavy stress test would be using OCCT Click the LinPack tab and have at it. Should utilize some 90 percent or you can run custom.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay....

So I'm pretty sure it's the board now!

I removed two DIMMs and was able to get the cpu back up to 4.4ghz stable at around 1.28v under load.

Moved up to 4.6 @ around 1.3v under load and suddenly it started throttling. Stopped ibt and went to reboot....

Heard a small pop at boot, and smelled burning....

Continued to boot into Windows anyways...

Smell went away, so i said, to hell with it and ran ibt again....

Instantly throttled and then the entire system shut down.

The only other possibility is the psu, but these are not typical psu symptoms, and the burn smell came from the motherboard itself.

I'm gonna yank it out and check for detonation....

Ahh well...

Guess that's what happens when you "write a check" for $200 and only have $75 in the bank


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay....
> 
> So I'm pretty sure it's the board now!
> 
> I removed two DIMMs and was able to get the cpu back up to 4.4ghz stable at around 1.28v under load.
> 
> Moved up to 4.6 @ around 1.3v under load and suddenly it started throttling. Stopped ibt and went to reboot....
> 
> Heard a small pop at boot, and smelled burning....
> 
> Continued to boot into Windows anyways...
> 
> Smell went away, so i said, to hell with it and ran ibt again....
> 
> Instantly throttled and then the entire system shut down.
> 
> The only other possibility is the psu, but these are not typical psu symptoms, and the burn smell came from the motherboard itself.
> 
> I'm gonna yank it out and check for detonation....
> 
> Ahh well...
> 
> Guess that's what happens when you "write a check" for $200 and only have $75 in the bank


sry for the bad news. :/


----------



## zila

I hope the board is the only thing that crapped out. When my AsRock EX9 board went it took the CPU with it.


----------



## warpuck

Must be ex9 day, my pump died. Thought the system was dirty, cleaned, flushed drained, new coolant and then the pump died


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Must be ex9 day, my pump died. Thought the system was dirty, cleaned, flushed drained, new coolant and then the pump died


you guys stay away from me....I can't afford failure lol...seriously though sorry to hear about it guys that always sucks


----------



## Mega Man

this is why i keep extras of everything


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this is why i keep extras of everything


No extras of everything is an addiction, perhaps some call if hording.... don't worry, I have the same issue. But not as bad as some guys I know......


----------



## Mega Man

maybe but when my stuff breaks i get back online


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this is why i keep extras of everything


Same here.







I always end up not using some stuff at all, but i don't care. I can't stand the idea of rigs going KO waiting for RMA that can take a month or even worse, in case of motherboards, when the socket goes EOL, having to buy second hand, since here they disappear from shops quickly. I always keep at least 1 spare motherboard for every rig i use. Of course i buy budget models, so that i can convince myself that i am not just throwing away money.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this is why i keep extras of everything


Haha, yea i have spare fans, heatsink, CPU and hard drives kicking about!


----------



## punisherITA

= cold VRMs.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punisherITA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = cold VRMs.


My cold VRM, I have a 15mm fan rotated 45 degrees in the CPU cut out too but doubt it moves much air.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My cold VRM, I have a 15mm fan rotated 45 degrees in the CPU cut out too but doubt it moves much air.




...Hot VRMs


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hot VRMs


Lol 500R too! Go liquid and hack up the front and top like I did!


----------



## Renner

Ok, here's mine. I'm using stock FX-8320E, on Asus Sabertooth FX990 R2.0. Last year I was short with the moneyz so I wanted to keep my previous 550W PSU with R9 280X (which I planned to buy back then), so I wanted to squeeze less power consumption, and after hearing about these 95W refreshes incoming I decided to wait for this one, which I got for some 150€ here.

Its box is a lot smaller than the previous 8320 model, and its stock cooler is so tiny... I thought I will be fine as long as I don't OC it, however, after getting R9 390 it was just barely keeping up with its heat, and i had system shutdowns while using custom fan profiles in MSI AF. Then I got Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, and it works like a champ. It wasn't without some hassle, however... That freaking screw from the board holding the stock backplate, I spent almost 7 hours fighting with it and almost damaged the board in the process (small pin I left on it was luckily out of the vital parts...).

Now with this cooler I started thinking about OC it a bit, maybe some 4.2-4.4, or so. I'm sure it will nullify its lower power consumption, and I heard that doing this I have to disable Turbo Boost, which means it wont downclock to save power when it can? I never OC-ed before, so any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renner*
> 
> and I heard that doing this I have to disable Turbo Boost, which means it wont downclock to save power when it can? I never OC-ed before, so any advice would be welcome.


To overclock you must disable turbo, but you can leave the save power options enabled (cool n quiet, C1E, C6). This way, you achieve overclock, but it also goes to lower P-States when idle to save power. The first overclocking guides were saying to disable the 3 power saving options, but they were more a habbit from the AM3 CPUs. With the FX, Cool N Quiet works fine even with overclocks.

In a trial run, i overclocked my 8320 to 4.5 IBT stable and Cool N Quiet was working normally.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> I hope the board is the only thing that crapped out. When my AsRock EX9 board went it took the CPU with it.


Man i hope not, cause she won't post at all now.

I've got a spare fx6300 i could run on the new board while i rma both though...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Man i hope not, cause she won't post at all now.
> 
> I've got a spare fx6300 i could run on the new board while i rma both though...


Last time a board popped on me it killed my CPU too, I hope you've dodged the bullet, sorry to hear it mate!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> To overclock you must disable turbo, but you can leave the save power options enabled (cool n quiet, C1E, C6). This way, you achieve overclock, but it also goes to lower P-States when idle to save power. The first overclocking guides were saying to disable the 3 power saving options, but they were more a habbit from the AM3 CPUs. With the FX, Cool N Quiet works fine even with overclocks.
> 
> In a trial run, i overclocked my 8320 to 4.5 IBT stable and Cool N Quiet was working normally.


For some reason my system becomes unstable when power saving is enabled at 5ghz, can you give me some tips on how to get stability back? If i run a stress test with power saving on it locks up.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I'm assuming this is why people say all the time to turn the power saving features off when going for high overclocks...and that it limits them...for those that know is this because the changing p states can cause instability past a certain point?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm assuming this is why people say all the time to turn the power saving features off when going for high overclocks...and that it limits them...for those that know is this because the changing p states can cause instability past a certain point?


P states?


----------



## Renner

Ok, so, can I try safely to OC at 4.4 (8320E), without turning off power savings and with the default voltage?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renner*
> 
> Ok, here's mine. I'm using stock FX-8320E, on Asus Sabertooth FX990 R2.0. Last year I was short with the moneyz so I wanted to keep my previous 550W PSU with R9 280X (which I planned to buy back then), so I wanted to squeeze less power consumption, and after hearing about these 95W refreshes incoming I decided to wait for this one, which I got for some 150€ here.
> 
> Its box is a lot smaller than the previous 8320 model, and its stock cooler is so tiny... I thought I will be fine as long as I don't OC it, however, after getting R9 390 it was just barely keeping up with its heat, and i had system shutdowns while using custom fan profiles in MSI AF. Then I got Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, and it works like a champ. It wasn't without some hassle, however... That freaking screw from the board holding the stock backplate, I spent almost 7 hours fighting with it and almost damaged the board in the process (small pin I left on it was luckily out of the vital parts...).
> 
> Now with this cooler I started thinking about OC it a bit, maybe some 4.2-4.4, or so. I'm sure it will nullify its lower power consumption, and I heard that doing this I have to disable Turbo Boost, which means it wont downclock to save power when it can? I never OC-ed before, so any advice would be welcome.


With that cooler and the E chip I wouldn't overclock personally, for an intel maybe but not a FX chip.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renner*
> 
> Ok, so, can I try safely to OC at 4.4 (8320E), without turning off power savings and with the default voltage?


When overclocking it's best to remove all variables that might cause instability such as the power saving features. Once all those are off and you're able to keep a steady overclock then turn them back on and test to see if there is an issue. My 5ghz is stable without the power saving but for some reason as soon as they're on I get a random crash.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> For some reason my system becomes unstable when power saving is enabled at 5ghz, can you give me some tips on how to get stability back? If i run a stress test with power saving on it locks up.


Not much of an overclocker. I run at 4Ghz. I just did a couple of curiocity runs. My theory, is that LLC might be the culprit. When you overclockers fiddle with LLC, you do it for the max P-State. But LLC affects all P-States. When using high or very high LLC, the voltage for the lowest P-States might drop a bit too much, causing crash. Just a guess, because i remember an overclocker in the forum that had such troubles.

Beyond that, i don't know. If it was a "fixed" problem, the it would appear for all overclocks. Like i said, i 've been to 4.5Ghz with no problem. This is also a reason why i suspect LLC. For 5Ghz, overclockers usually use very high or extreme LLC, which may explain why it gives problems. If you pass stress test at 5Ghz, but when you turn power saving on, you crash, the obviously the problem isn't at 5Ghz, but at the lower P-States and most likely, the 2 lowest ones. You could try to lower LLC (you 'd have to use higher voltage setting for 5Ghz) and see if it solves the problem. If not, i am out of ideas.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hot VRMs


If that is a Kitty, removing the VRM Backplate is a tragedy in the making.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When overclocking it's best to remove all variables that might cause instability such as the power saving features. Once all those are off and you're able to keep a steady overclock then turn them back on and test to see if there is an issue. My 5ghz is stable without the power saving but for some reason as soon as they're on I get a random crash.


Power Saving causing instabilities? It's either you are semi stable or just saying the truth.

Will try turning on the power savings on mine. Something worth looking at.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anyone have any experience with the MSI 990fxa GAMING board?

Plenty of good reviews for the 970 version, but nothing on big brother....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the MSI 990fxa GAMING board?
> 
> Plenty of good reviews for the 970 version, but nothing on big brother....


Here is some information bout it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554299/msi-990fxa-gaming-motherboard

not a real review but just some information what people get with this particular board.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the MSI 990fxa GAMING board?
> 
> Plenty of good reviews for the 970 version, but nothing on big brother....


6+2 phase with Nikos mosfets. Personally it screams stay away to me. It should manage up to around 4.7GHz but not much more. Personally if you are in the market for a more budget board. You know where I stand.







M5A99FX is where it's at. More dough will get you more shineys though. Like a Saberkitty or a GD-80.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the MSI 990fxa GAMING board?
> 
> Plenty of good reviews for the 970 version, but nothing on big brother....
> 
> 
> 
> 6+2 phase with Nikos mosfets. Personally it screams stay away to me. It should manage up to around 4.7GHz but not much more. Personally if you are in the market for a more budget board. You know where I stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M5A99FX is where it's at. More dough will get you more shineys though. Like a Saberkitty or a GD-80.
Click to expand...

Pretty much spot on, the GD - 65 is better for overclocking from what I see, but you aren't going to get fully stable clocks of 5 ghz on either of them.

Newegg had the sabertooth for $170 last week, but they sold out, color not withstanding, that would have been a good option for you.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here is some information bout it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554299/msi-990fxa-gaming-motherboard
> 
> not a real review but just some information what people get with this particular board.


I can vouch for both Sabertooth Gen 1 and the R2 as I currently own both. I also just bought a GD80 to play with. I have the latest BIOS and if you put an 8 core in it the highest manual voltage is 1.44 volts. Which in reality is like 1.38 volts with vdroop. If you set the voltage to auto it is like 1.52 volts. That to me is too high. It has no voltage offset as far as I can tell. Of course we know it doesn't have LLC. If you put a 6300 you can manually select voltages all the way to 1.7 volts. I know plenty of people run 8 cores in this board. I wonder what the workaround is as far as setting the appropriate vcore? I like the BIOS better than my UD3 and UD5 but it seems to be lacking in overclocking options. I do like that it settings for .5 increments in the multiplier.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> P states?


power states or the voltages/clocks the power saving features use for each state based on power draw...so when you require more power the pstate (voltage/clock) moves up to the power draws level...iirc you can edit these but I don't know how


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here is some information bout it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554299/msi-990fxa-gaming-motherboard
> 
> not a real review but just some information what people get with this particular board.
> 
> 
> 
> I can vouch for both Sabertooth Gen 1 and the R2 as I currently own both. I also just bought a GD80 to play with. I have the latest BIOS and if you put an 8 core in it the highest manual voltage is 1.44 volts. Which in reality is like 1.38 volts with vdroop. If you set the voltage to auto it is like 1.52 volts. That to me is too high. It has no voltage offset as far as I can tell. Of course we know it doesn't have LLC. If you put a 6300 you can manually select voltages all the way to 1.7 volts. I know plenty of people run 8 cores in this board. I wonder what the workaround is as far as setting the appropriate vcore? I like the BIOS better than my UD3 and UD5 but it seems to be lacking in overclocking options. I do like that it settings for .5 increments in the multiplier.
Click to expand...

Have fun with the GD-80, where did you manage to find one , is it new?

Use MSI's control center utility to get more voltage out of it ( up to 1.9 volts). Early bios versions actually seem to give better overclocks on the 8xxx chips, and it works very well with the E series chips, runs cooler than my other boards do. On the flip side, stay away from the high VID chips - 9xxx's .
In all the screwing around I've done with mine, I'd say setting it at 1.72 volts is pretty nearly the limit make sure to have good airflow everywhere, even the backside of the socket and mosfets.
Using early bios versions and the control center utility that has "56" as the last digits gave me the best results, it will allow for a .08 volt droop at full load , with at solid floor at that level. I would NOT use click bios, it lowers the Vdroop, I get better OC's with out using it.

Mine is almost 3 years old and has been beat on much of that time and has had no issues whatsoever.

I validated an 8320 at almost 5.2 ghz on the stock cooler , setting the voltage at 1.55 in control center ( see sig)


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I validated an 8320 at almost 5.2 ghz on the stock cooler , setting the voltage at 1.55 in control center ( see sig)


You have a lot of impressive overclocks in that sig on ambient air or liquid cooling (assuming 1.7+v is on ambient?), needless to say I of all people totally impressed 100%.

At those clock speeds, I use Tap to Drain liquid cooling to handle the temps very benchable as well.

Good Show sir!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I validated an 8320 at almost 5.2 ghz on the stock cooler , setting the voltage at 1.55 in control center ( see sig)
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lot of impressive overclocks in that sig on ambient air or liquid cooling (assuming 1.7+v is on ambient?), needless to say I of all people totally impressed 100%.
> 
> At those clock speeds, I use Tap to Drain liquid cooling to handle the temps very benchable as well.
> 
> Good Show sir!
Click to expand...

They are pretty much stunts and good for validations only, but thank you







. The GD -80 Runs a lot cooler than my other boards, which makes it possible to do such outlandish things. However for long duration stress tests at very high clocks, the lack of LLC does handicap it compared to the CHVZ's I own. For benching on water cooling , I can do as well or better with the GD 80 - LN2 or other extreme cooling would probably bring the CHVZ's advantages to light. Memory overclocking is better on the CHVZ , but I've been able to push my NB and HT link speeds higher on the GD 80.

1.7+ volts was only done with the cold ambients of my garage's benching station during winter , but I have never used dry ice, phase, or LN2.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> They are pretty much stunts and good for validations only, but thank you smile.gif. The GD -80 Runs a lot cooler than my other boards, which makes it possible to do such outlandish things. However for long duration stress tests at very high clocks, the lack of LLC does handicap it compared to the CHVZ's I own. For benching on water cooling , I can do as well or better with the GD 80 - LN2 or other extreme cooling would probably bring the CHVZ's advantages to light. Memory overclocking is better on the CHVZ , but I've been able to push my NB and HT link speeds higher on the GD 80.
> 
> 1.7+ volts was only done with the cold ambients of my garage's benching station during winter , but I have never used dry ice, phase, or LN2.


Nice. Winter overclocking is always more fun! Can't wait for that again. Right now all week in the midwest we've been in the 90+F range.

No doubt adding voltage to CPU/NB, HT, and Chipset (NB Core) adds incredible heat.

Lately I've been experimenting with sub 200 bus frequencies. It seems to add stability for benching, daily clocks and stress testing. You may have seen a screen shot previously.....

Any how the lower bus frequency and higher multiplier seems to improve benchmarks and all around performance including but not limited to gaming and rendering. I've tested this a few times vs a 262 bus clock vs the 185. Have gone as low as 175, 170 seems to cut out pretty good with nothing more than a simple no post scenario.

Should give it a shot sometime. Perhaps you can help confirm my results, perhaps your results will differ greatly. I set Ram frequency to 2400 and it gets down clocked with no noticeable performance hit to memory bandwidth.

Here's a screen shot so You don't have to dig around.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> For some reason my system becomes unstable when power saving is enabled at 5ghz, can you give me some tips on how to get stability back? If i run a stress test with power saving on it locks up.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of an overclocker. I run at 4Ghz. I just did a couple of curiocity runs. My theory, is that LLC might be the culprit. When you overclockers fiddle with LLC, you do it for the max P-State. But LLC affects all P-States. When using high or very high LLC, the voltage for the lowest P-States might drop a bit too much, causing crash. Just a guess, because i remember an overclocker in the forum that had such troubles.
> 
> Beyond that, i don't know. If it was a "fixed" problem, the it would appear for all overclocks. Like i said, i 've been to 4.5Ghz with no problem. This is also a reason why i suspect LLC. For 5Ghz, overclockers usually use very high or extreme LLC, which may explain why it gives problems. If you pass stress test at 5Ghz, but when you turn power saving on, you crash, the obviously the problem isn't at 5Ghz, but at the lower P-States and most likely, the 2 lowest ones. You could try to lower LLC (you 'd have to use higher voltage setting for 5Ghz) and see if it solves the problem. If not, i am out of ideas.
Click to expand...

No one should use extreme llc on 24/7 it is for l2n. My llc depends on the board. Do I need it? No I can get the OC without. But this won't be the first time I have said this. The lower the llc the better


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No one should use extreme llc on 24/7 it is for l2n. My llc depends on the board. Do I need it? No I can get the OC without. But this won't be the first time I have said this. The lower the llc the better


Mega,

Are you allowing vdroop, and does this help with running slightly cooler? Right now I am using very high LLC (Crosshair v Formula z board).


----------



## Mega Man

V droop does not matter. So what I am doing means nothing. The question is are you stable. High to very high is normal on Asus boards

Did you know not only is v droop not a problem but also engineered to be there


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have fun with the GD-80, where did you manage to find one , is it new?
> 
> Use MSI's control center utility to get more voltage out of it ( up to 1.9 volts). Early bios versions actually seem to give better overclocks on the 8xxx chips, and it works very well with the E series chips, runs cooler than my other boards do. On the flip side, stay away from the high VID chips - 9xxx's .
> In all the screwing around I've done with mine, I'd say setting it at 1.72 volts is pretty nearly the limit make sure to have good airflow everywhere, even the backside of the socket and mosfets.
> Using early bios versions and the control center utility that has "56" as the last digits gave me the best results, it will allow for a .08 volt droop at full load , with at solid floor at that level. I would NOT use click bios, it lowers the Vdroop, I get better OC's with out using it.
> 
> Mine is almost 3 years old and has been beat on much of that time and has had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> I validated an 8320 at almost 5.2 ghz on the stock cooler , setting the voltage at 1.55 in control center ( see sig)


I bought it on eBay. Refurb. Looked brand new. $45, that included shipping. The kicker is it was shipped from Washington State to Connecticut in two days. Decent cooling. Did some mods to an Arc Midi R2 just for it. Put a 120 mm fan behind the socket. Using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE which is actually much larger than my NH-D14. cssorkinman, thank you for the advice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have fun with the GD-80, where did you manage to find one , is it new?
> 
> Use MSI's control center utility to get more voltage out of it ( up to 1.9 volts). Early bios versions actually seem to give better overclocks on the 8xxx chips, and it works very well with the E series chips, runs cooler than my other boards do. On the flip side, stay away from the high VID chips - 9xxx's .
> In all the screwing around I've done with mine, I'd say setting it at 1.72 volts is pretty nearly the limit make sure to have good airflow everywhere, even the backside of the socket and mosfets.
> Using early bios versions and the control center utility that has "56" as the last digits gave me the best results, it will allow for a .08 volt droop at full load , with at solid floor at that level. I would NOT use click bios, it lowers the Vdroop, I get better OC's with out using it.
> 
> Mine is almost 3 years old and has been beat on much of that time and has had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> I validated an 8320 at almost 5.2 ghz on the stock cooler , setting the voltage at 1.55 in control center ( see sig)
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it on eBay. Refurb. Looked brand new. $45, that included shipping. The kicker is it was shipped from Washington State to Connecticut in two days. Decent cooling. Did some mods to an Arc Midi R2 just for it. Put a 120 mm fan behind the socket. Using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE which is actually much larger than my NH-D14. cssorkinman, thank you for the advice.
Click to expand...

Very nice deal you got there.
I see those refurbs every now and then get pretty reasonable, sometimes showing up on amazon too.
The msi fm2 a85xa-g65 is another one that I've seen for a good price, and if you are looking for a good overclocking FM2 board , that thing is awesome.


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> V droop does not matter. So what I am doing means nothing. The question is are you stable. High to very high is normal on Asus boards
> 
> Did you know not only is v droop not a problem but also engineered to be there


I am stable. I was just curious if there was any real temperature benefit.

Yes I knew vdroop was engineered in.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I am stable. I was just curious if there was any real temperature benefit.


lower llc = lower temps but may need to set voltage differently so under load you don't undershoot/overshoot voltages you need to be stable...that's when you try it out and see how your board/chip handles each setting and which one provides you with the best temps while being stable under load....best temperatures in the world mean nothing if it isn't stable under every load condition


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty much spot on, the GD - 65 is better for overclocking from what I see, but you aren't going to get fully stable clocks of 5 ghz on either of them.
> 
> Newegg had the sabertooth for $170 last week, but they sold out, color not withstanding, that would have been a good option for you.


I agree... The hideously unmatchable kitty kat would be the ideal board for me...

I love the crosshair but the price is steep for such an outdated platform, especially in a "budget" minded build... I am also not a fan of the PCIE slot spacing as crossfire will be a definite for me.

The reviews for the MSI gaming 970 board, show it consistently hitting 4.7ghz, but they are often running 1.45v to do it. My chip has done 4.8ghz on 1.4v with ease, but I know the actual voltage needed to hit a certain clock speed varies from board to board...

Even though this ASsRock popped a fet on me, it was totally capable of clocking this chip, even with the lack of llc. I guess that is due to its 8+2 power phase.. In the case of the MSI, though it may have better voltage regulation, higher quality caps, llc, and probably be much more reliable, it's likely that in the end, it will require more voltage to get to the same clock, even it can even make it there, because of it's 6+2 power phase..

At this point i have sold my Msi 390 (because of its 2.5 slot cooler) and am going to just bite the bullet, grab the formula, use my current vrm and socket cooling configuration, push this little 8300 as far as i can hack it, and run two ASUS 390 Strix (2 slot) in crossfire....

A bit of irony...

I have no regard for torturing a $75 Motherboard within every inch of it's life, in order to get every last megahertz possible...

I'll probably end up being more careful with the board that's actually built the handle that kind of abuse... But only cause the Damn thing costs so much


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I agree... The hideously unmatchable kitty kat would be the ideal board for me...
> 
> I love the crosshair but the price is steep for such an outdated platform, especially in a "budget" minded build... I am also not a fan of the PCIE slot spacing as crossfire will be a definite for me.
> 
> The reviews for the MSI gaming 970 board, show it consistently hitting 4.7ghz, but they are often running 1.45v to do it. My chip has done 4.8ghz on 1.4v with ease, but I know the actual voltage needed to hit a certain clock speed varies from board to board...
> 
> Even though this ASsRock popped a fet on me, it was totally capable of clocking this chip, even with the lack of llc. I guess that is due to its 8+2 power phase.. In the case of the MSI, though it may have better voltage regulation, higher quality caps, llc, and probably be much more reliable, it's likely that in the end, it will require more voltage to get to the same clock, even it can even make it there, because of it's 6+2 power phase..
> 
> At this point i have sold my Msi 390 (because of its 2.5 slot cooler) and am going to just bite the bullet, grab the formula, use my current vrm and socket cooling configuration, push this little 8300 as far as i can hack it, and run two ASUS 390 Strix (2 slot) in crossfire....
> 
> A bit of irony...
> 
> I have no regard for torturing a $75 Motherboard within every inch of it's life, in order to get every last megahertz possible...
> 
> I'll probably end up being more careful with the board that's actually built the handle that kind of abuse... But only cause the Damn thing costs so much


you'll get over the "it costs so much" pretty fast...I make around 20k a year and I'm cheap as they come and I got over it pretty quickly in my pursuit for 5.0 on my piggy e chip....


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lower llc = lower temps but may need to set voltage differently so under load you don't undershoot/overshoot voltages you need to be stable...that's when you try it out and see how your board/chip handles each setting and which one provides you with the best temps while being stable under load....best temperatures in the world mean nothing if it isn't stable under every load condition


Yea...I have tried high and very high (adjusting voltage as needed to maintain the stable volts for the overclock) on my board in the past, and it didn't yield any temperature difference. I was curious if any one else saw something differently than me on their boards.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty much spot on, the GD - 65 is better for overclocking from what I see, but you aren't going to get fully stable clocks of 5 ghz on either of them.
> 
> Newegg had the sabertooth for $170 last week, but they sold out, color not withstanding, that would have been a good option for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... The hideously unmatchable kitty kat would be the ideal board for me...
> 
> I love the crosshair but the price is steep for such an outdated platform, especially in a "budget" minded build... I am also not a fan of the PCIE slot spacing as crossfire will be a definite for me.
> 
> The reviews for the MSI gaming 970 board, show it consistently hitting 4.7ghz, but they are often running 1.45v to do it. My chip has done 4.8ghz on 1.4v with ease, but I know the actual voltage needed to hit a certain clock speed varies from board to board...
> 
> Even though this ASsRock popped a fet on me, it was totally capable of clocking this chip, even with the lack of llc. I guess that is due to its 8+2 power phase.. In the case of the MSI, though it may have better voltage regulation, higher quality caps, llc, and probably be much more reliable, it's likely that in the end, it will require more voltage to get to the same clock, even it can even make it there, because of it's 6+2 power phase..
> 
> At this point i have sold my Msi 390 (because of its 2.5 slot cooler) and am going to just bite the bullet, grab the formula, use my current vrm and socket cooling configuration, push this little 8300 as far as i can hack it, and run two ASUS 390 Strix (2 slot) in crossfire....
> 
> A bit of irony...
> 
> I have no regard for torturing a $75 Motherboard within every inch of it's life, in order to get every last megahertz possible...
> 
> I'll probably end up being more careful with the board that's actually built the handle that kind of abuse... But only cause the Damn thing costs so much
Click to expand...

Get the kitty, CVF-Z is a nice board but unless you are planning on high level clocks or you just want the black/red colour scheme then it isnt worth it.

I can bench my chip at 5.3Ghz with the Saber, ive done 5.4 on the CVF-Z abd as for the colour.....well you are going to cover up the heatsink with a fan, you are also going crossfire so you won't see much of the board aftet that









Mus is alot more experienced with the kitty than myself though, only had mine for around a month so far


----------



## Benjiw

So wait.. Are you saying because I'm using very high LLC that might be why my overclock using power saving is unstable?


----------



## mus1mus

If you are using a kitty, Ultra LLC might help Core temps. Just be aware of the VBoost. And try to gauge the applied boost.

@Benjiw, You don't need to use offset to enable Power Savings.
I have an issue with it before when I let Windows decide the lowest Power Percentage. Try to be above 20% on Windows as the minimum.









@Sgt Bilko, The only difference I can see from the Kitty to the CHVFZ is the way they produce Vcore Values under LLC. It might surprise you to know that the Kitty might give you better OC's once you get past the learning curve.









Kitty does a pretty good job at nailing the Vcore than the CHVFZ. But then, I think it's the other stuff that puts the CHVFZ ahead. i.e., RAM OC. etc


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are using a kitty, Ultra LLC might help Core temps. Just be aware of the VBoost. And try to gauge the applied boost.
> 
> @Benjiw, You don't need to use offset to enable Power Savings.
> I have an issue with it before when I let Windows decide the lowest Power Percentage. Try to be above 20% on Windows as the minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko, The only difference I can see from the Kitty to the CHVFZ is the way they produce Vcore Values under LLC. It might surprise you to know that the Kitty might give you better OC's once you get past the learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty does a pretty good job at nailing the Vcore than the CHVFZ. But then, I think it's the other stuff that puts the CHVFZ ahead. i.e., RAM OC. etc


Ah good to know!









Unfortunately i wont be messing about with my FX anytime soon, I've got 3 coolers here to look at, a couple of Dual core APU's and a dual gpu card to overclock so im a little swamped atm but i will be pushing it pretty hard soon after that, going for some more Quadfire runs so ill need everything the chip will give me


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are using a kitty, Ultra LLC might help Core temps. Just be aware of the VBoost. And try to gauge the applied boost.
> 
> @Benjiw, You don't need to use offset to enable Power Savings.
> I have an issue with it before when I let Windows decide the lowest Power Percentage. Try to be above 20% on Windows as the minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko, The only difference I can see from the Kitty to the CHVFZ is the way they produce Vcore Values under LLC. It might surprise you to know that the Kitty might give you better OC's once you get past the learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty does a pretty good job at nailing the Vcore than the CHVFZ. But then, I think it's the other stuff that puts the CHVFZ ahead. i.e., RAM OC. etc
> 
> 
> 
> Ah good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i wont be messing about with my FX anytime soon, I've got 3 coolers here to look at, a couple of Dual core APU's and a dual gpu card to overclock so im a little swamped atm but i will be pushing it pretty hard soon after that, *going for some more Quadfire runs* so ill need everything the chip will give me
Click to expand...

Me want some results on your new toys.









*Are you implying of the FURY X2







*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are using a kitty, Ultra LLC might help Core temps. Just be aware of the VBoost. And try to gauge the applied boost.
> 
> @Benjiw, You don't need to use offset to enable Power Savings.
> I have an issue with it before when I let Windows decide the lowest Power Percentage. Try to be above 20% on Windows as the minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko, The only difference I can see from the Kitty to the CHVFZ is the way they produce Vcore Values under LLC. It might surprise you to know that the Kitty might give you better OC's once you get past the learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty does a pretty good job at nailing the Vcore than the CHVFZ. But then, I think it's the other stuff that puts the CHVFZ ahead. i.e., RAM OC. etc
> 
> 
> 
> Ah good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i wont be messing about with my FX anytime soon, I've got 3 coolers here to look at, a couple of Dual core APU's and a dual gpu card to overclock so im a little swamped atm but i will be pushing it pretty hard soon after that, *going for some more Quadfire runs* so ill need everything the chip will give me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me want some results on your new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you implying of the FURY X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Haha, no im nowhere near important enough for that









I'm going to bench my 295x2, 290x and 390x together and since i got that HD4850x2 ive been wanting to plug in the 2 other 4850's i have here as well


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Pretty much spot on, the GD - 65 is better for overclocking from what I see, but you aren't going to get fully stable clocks of 5 ghz on either of them.
> 
> Newegg had the sabertooth for $170 last week, but they sold out, color not withstanding, that would have been a good option for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... The hideously unmatchable kitty kat would be the ideal board for me...
> 
> I love the crosshair but the price is steep for such an outdated platform, especially in a "budget" minded build... I am also not a fan of the PCIE slot spacing as crossfire will be a definite for me.
> 
> The reviews for the MSI gaming 970 board, show it consistently hitting 4.7ghz, but they are often running 1.45v to do it. My chip has done 4.8ghz on 1.4v with ease, but I know the actual voltage needed to hit a certain clock speed varies from board to board...
> 
> Even though this ASsRock popped a fet on me, it was totally capable of clocking this chip, even with the lack of llc. I guess that is due to its 8+2 power phase.. In the case of the MSI, though it may have better voltage regulation, higher quality caps, llc, and probably be much more reliable, it's likely that in the end, it will require more voltage to get to the same clock, even it can even make it there, because of it's 6+2 power phase..
> 
> At this point i have sold my Msi 390 (because of its 2.5 slot cooler) and am going to just bite the bullet, grab the formula, use my current vrm and socket cooling configuration, push this little 8300 as far as i can hack it, and run two ASUS 390 Strix (2 slot) in crossfire....
> 
> A bit of irony...
> 
> I have no regard for torturing a $75 Motherboard within every inch of it's life, in order to get every last megahertz possible...
> 
> I'll probably end up being more careful with the board that's actually built the handle that kind of abuse... But only cause the Damn thing costs so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get the kitty, CVF-Z is a nice board but unless you are planning on high level clocks or you just want the black/red colour scheme then it isnt worth it.
> 
> I can bench my chip at 5.3Ghz with the Saber, ive done 5.4 on the CVF-Z abd as for the colour.....well you are going to cover up the heatsink with a fan, you are also going crossfire so you won't see much of the board aftet that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mus is alot more experienced with the kitty than myself though, only had mine for around a month so far
Click to expand...

with what i have put mine through you dont have to worry, except they are known to have the sound fail
with that said a waterblock is much easier to find for the CVFz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are using a kitty, Ultra LLC might help Core temps. Just be aware of the VBoost. And try to gauge the applied boost.
> 
> @Benjiw, You don't need to use offset to enable Power Savings.
> I have an issue with it before when I let Windows decide the lowest Power Percentage. Try to be above 20% on Windows as the minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko, The only difference I can see from the Kitty to the CHVFZ is the way they produce Vcore Values under LLC. It might surprise you to know that the Kitty might give you better OC's once you get past the learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty does a pretty good job at nailing the Vcore than the CHVFZ. But then, I think it's the other stuff that puts the CHVFZ ahead. i.e., RAM OC. etc


you dont need to use offset, but if you dont your chip wont lower the voltage


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you are using a kitty, Ultra LLC might help Core temps. Just be aware of the VBoost. And try to gauge the applied boost.
> 
> @Benjiw, You don't need to use offset to enable Power Savings.
> I have an issue with it before when I let Windows decide the lowest Power Percentage. Try to be above 20% on Windows as the minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko, The only difference I can see from the Kitty to the CHVFZ is the way they produce Vcore Values under LLC. It might surprise you to know that the Kitty might give you better OC's once you get past the learning curve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty does a pretty good job at nailing the Vcore than the CHVFZ. But then, I think it's the other stuff that puts the CHVFZ ahead. i.e., RAM OC. etc
> 
> 
> 
> Ah good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i wont be messing about with my FX anytime soon, I've got 3 coolers here to look at, a couple of Dual core APU's and a dual gpu card to overclock so im a little swamped atm but i will be pushing it pretty hard soon after that, *going for some more Quadfire runs* so ill need everything the chip will give me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me want some results on your new toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are you implying of the FURY X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no im nowhere near important enough for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bench my 295x2, 290x and 390x together and since i got that HD4850x2 ive been wanting to plug in the 2 other 4850's i have here as well
Click to expand...

I'll be curious to see how the scaling is on the quad fire 4850's , what driver and OS are you planning on using?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'll be using Win 7 and whichever driver was the last for them (12-7 i think)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll be using Win 7 and whichever driver was the last for them (12-7 i think)


Should be interesting, the last time I tried my 4870X2's in quad i believe I was on XP , drivers were 8.831.2.0 .


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Once Zen/Zen+ hits I'll most likely be building something new off of it, and the 8350 will probably be recycled as a work PC (document, power point, excel) and general web browsing/videos. Anyone know a good recommendation for a quiet/gigantic heatsink that will keep a stock 8350 cool without a loud fan? Or do you think a H60 or H100i with minimum fan RPM will be fine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll be using Win 7 and whichever driver was the last for them (12-7 i think)
> 
> 
> 
> Should be interesting, the last time I tried my 4870X2's in quad i believe I was on XP , drivers were 8.831.2.0 .
Click to expand...

Well i have a soft spot for the 4850, it was my first ATI card and it was part of the first rig i built








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Once Zen/Zen+ hits I'll most likely be building something new off of it, and the 8350 will probably be recycled as a work PC (document, power point, excel) and general web browsing/videos. Anyone know a good recommendation for a quiet/gigantic heatsink that will keep a stock 8350 cool without a loud fan? Or do you think a H60 or H100i with minimum fan RPM will be fine.


Raijintek Ereboss, its on my test rig atm and its doing alright


----------



## Mega Man

mine was the x850xt platinum


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Man I miss my old Sapphire 4850x2. That was a little bit of time ago. I regret ever selling that card. Fast as heck, ran cool as heck..... Kick myself in the butt everyday for letting it go.

Here's a screeny 3dmark06 with a Phenom II 940 (de-lidded) running 3950Mhz. It was a killer gaming rig to say the least, at least at the time I had thought so....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Man I miss my old Sapphire 4850x2. That was a little bit of time ago. I regret ever selling that card. Fast as heck, ran cool as heck..... Kick myself in the butt everyday for letting it go.
> 
> Here's a screeny 3dmark06 with a Phenom II 940 (de-lidded) running 3950Mhz. It was a killer gaming rig to say the least, at least at the time I had thought so....


Thats awesome!!

I have a Ph II X4 940 on a M3A78-T with 2x2GB of Corsair XM2 800Mhz 5-5-5-18 DDR2









Never overclocked it though.....


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If that is a Kitty, removing the VRM Backplate is a tragedy in the making.


M5A99FX, would having the fan behind the VRM make a bigger differense than behind the socket you think?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> M5A99FX, would having the fan behind the VRM make a bigger differense than behind the socket you think?


Yes.

Working on the kitty in a 15C room, open board, fans on both the VRM and the Backside, testing on the best place to put the Back fan:
Best area to cover is the VRM. So the center hub of my 120mm Fan is actually right between the VRM and the Socket. But that is like I said, in an open bench scenario.








Socket Temps actually scaled down as I am moving the fan to the edge of the board near the IO area.







but is impractical to implement in case.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Once Zen/Zen+ hits I'll most likely be building something new off of it, and the 8350 will probably be recycled as a work PC (document, power point, excel) and general web browsing/videos. Anyone know a good recommendation for a quiet/gigantic heatsink that will keep a stock 8350 cool without a loud fan? Or do you think a H60 or H100i with minimum fan RPM will be fine.


Any lol, my brother has an 8350 and it never goes over 33c at stock, he's using the Phanteks PH-TC12DX.


----------



## Benjiw

So is there anyway for me to keep my stable 5ghz and use power saving or should I just not use power saving?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Any lol, my brother has an 8350 and it never goes over 33c at stock, he's using the Phanteks PH-TC12DX.


I have this on my fiance pc now and it runs 4.6 under 60...pretty quietly even with full speed the case fans are louder


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If that is a Kitty, removing the VRM Backplate is a tragedy in the making.
> 
> 
> 
> M5A99FX, would having the fan behind the VRM make a bigger differense than behind the socket you think?
Click to expand...

Yes.

I have M5A99FX And I can give my .02. Without VRM or backside fans my M5A99FX woukd tap out at 4.8GHz. My socket temps would reach 78C during stress testing and quickly throttle.

Now with a backside and a VRM fan. I normally run 5GHz. Socket temps stay around the 70-73 mark in the summer with no throttling.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I have M5A99FX And I can give my .02. Without VRM or backside fans my M5A99FX woukd tap out at 4.8GHz. My socket temps would reach 78C during stress testing and quickly throttle.
> 
> Now with a backside and a VRM fan. I normally run 5GHz. Socket temps stay around the 70-73 mark in the summer with no throttling.


Voltage? My socket temp reaches ~70 without the fan on the back on 1.38V, 4.4 clock. I'm curious how some can have higher clocks with so much better temps without active VRM/socket cooling. I'm rocking an 8320 cooled by a Seidon 120V.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Some might have better case flow, better ambient temps, perhaps the cooler they are using pushes enough air onto the VRMs to keep them cool.

Adding CPU/NB, NB (chipset), HT Cpu VDDA and NB 1.8 voltage may increase your temps as well.

You'll have to adjust these voltages here and there and may be able to run better temps. HT voltage doesn't really need to be raised at all if your running 2600mhz or less. CPU/NB voltage can stay stock if your not hammering on the Ram. Cpu VDDA can stay stock if your not really pushing the OC hard.

All systems vary..... But 70c socket temps is pretty high up there imo.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I have M5A99FX And I can give my .02. Without VRM or backside fans my M5A99FX woukd tap out at 4.8GHz. My socket temps would reach 78C during stress testing and quickly throttle.
> 
> Now with a backside and a VRM fan. I normally run 5GHz. Socket temps stay around the 70-73 mark in the summer with no throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage? My socket temp reaches ~70 without the fan on the back on 1.38V, 4.4 clock. I'm curious how some can have higher clocks with so much better temps without active VRM/socket cooling. I'm rocking an 8320 cooled by a Seidon 120V.
Click to expand...

8320 4.9 @ 1.55 my 8350 did the same 4.9 @ 1.55 and my low leakage 8370 does 4.95 @ 1.4625 and 5 @ 1.475

The fact you are using an AIO is already working against you. 120 AIO's have an issue taming the heat of an FX.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 8320 4.9 @ 1.55 my 8350 did the same 4.9 @ 1.55 and my low leakage 8370 does 4.95 @ 1.4625 and 5 @ 1.475
> 
> The fact you are using an AIO is already working against you. 120 AIO's have an issue taming the heat of an FX.


It's funny how they bundle the 9590 with the seidon 120V









How well should a hyper 212 perform?
I have a Hyper 212 EVO laying around and used it for a while, but it didn't perform to my expectations barely holding my 8320 cool on 4GHz. The seidon can keep acceptable temperatures at 4.4 so I'm probably just gonna stick with it, 4.4 is nice enough for me so i'm happy.
If I can grab something beefier to cool it with for cheap I'll definitely do that though.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

4.4ghz is good. Unless your going to get 200mhz or more OC from a bigger cooler, it may not be worth the time and moneys, and stay happy at 4.4ghz. My stock FX-9590 is only 300mhz faster and requires a custom loop for sure, de-lidding it helped tons too.

Dang hot arse FX chips.....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> It's funny how they bundle the 9590 with the seidon 120V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well should a hyper 212 perform?
> I have a Hyper 212 EVO laying around and used it for a while, but it didn't perform to my expectations barely holding my 8320 cool on 4GHz. The seidon can keep acceptable temperatures at 4.4 so I'm probably just gonna stick with it, 4.4 is nice enough for me so i'm happy.
> If I can grab something beefier to cool it with for cheap I'll definitely do that though.


212 should have done better than that...


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 212 should have done better than that...


Yeah I figured that too, that's why I picked it up, hoped for same performance but get rid of the AIO. I did reinstall it once, so unless I messed up twice and did not mess up twice with my seidon it's definitely something wrong.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> 4.4ghz is good. Unless your going to get 200mhz or more OC from a bigger cooler, it may not be worth the time and moneys, and stay happy at 4.4ghz. My stock FX-9590 is only 300mhz faster and requires a custom loop for sure, de-lidding it helped tons too.
> 
> Dang hot arse FX chips.....


Why would de-lidding a soldered chip help when there is no TIM?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 8320 4.9 @ 1.55 my 8350 did the same 4.9 @ 1.55 and my low leakage 8370 does 4.95 @ 1.4625 and 5 @ 1.475
> 
> The fact you are using an AIO is already working against you. 120 AIO's have an issue taming the heat of an FX.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how they bundle the 9590 with the seidon 120V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well should a hyper 212 perform?
> I have a Hyper 212 EVO laying around and used it for a while, but it didn't perform to my expectations barely holding my 8320 cool on 4GHz. The seidon can keep acceptable temperatures at 4.4 so I'm probably just gonna stick with it, 4.4 is nice enough for me so i'm happy.
> If I can grab something beefier to cool it with for cheap I'll definitely do that though.
Click to expand...

Please please please. Do not bring a 212 anywhere near an 8 core FX. PLEASE.

The Sedion will do a lot better than the 212. I think the Sedion can do better. Try remounting the block. Don't expect 5GHz on the Sedion though. The most you can expect in the best conditions is around 4.6GHz.


----------



## pinkfloyd48

Been running this since installing 6 months ago. Stays pretty cool with my Koolance Exos2


----------



## pinkfloyd48

Sorry don't know how that pic got in there lol. heres the right pic lol


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why would de-lidding a soldered chip help when there is no TIM?


Because I remove the extra copper and put my water block right on the silicon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkfloyd48*
> 
> Been running this since installing 6 months ago. Stays pretty cool with my Koolance Exos2 1055


Is that the right screen shot? Looks really familiar! lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why would de-lidding a soldered chip help when there is no TIM?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I remove the extra copper and put my water block right on the silicon.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pinkfloyd48*
> 
> Been running this since installing 6 months ago. Stays pretty cool with my Koolance Exos2 1055
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the right screen shot? Looks really familiar! lol
Click to expand...

Do not delid a soldered chip. You are asking for a one way ticket to "I murdered my CPU" hell.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Because I remove the extra copper and put my water block right on the silicon.
> Is that the right screen shot? Looks really familiar! lol


Still don't understand all that effort for a 1 or 2 degree change in temp, surely the solder isn't insulating much heat?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do not delid a soldered chip. You are asking for a one way ticket to "I murdered my CPU" hell.


Too late!! Already did that. Processor works fine and dandy!! FX-9590 -- see avatar

EDIT: Been doing it since 09' http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=332705

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Still don't understand all that effort for a 1 or 2 degree change in temp, surely the solder isn't insulating much heat?


1-2c?? No try more like over 10c difference in temps.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why would de-lidding a soldered chip help when there is no TIM?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I remove the extra copper and put my water block right on the silicon.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pinkfloyd48*
> 
> Been running this since installing 6 months ago. Stays pretty cool with my Koolance Exos2 1055
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the right screen shot? Looks really familiar! lol
Click to expand...

not only do you run a high risk of killing your chip. But you are more likely to loose performance. Because you are removing a large portion of cooling surface area from the chip. It'll it was TIM it would be understandable. But it's a soldered chip. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do not delid a soldered chip. You are asking for a one way ticket to "I murdered my CPU" hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late!! Already did that. Processor works fine and dandy!! FX-9590 -- see avatar
> 
> EDIT: Been doing it since 09' http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=332705
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Still don't understand all that effort for a 1 or 2 degree change in temp, surely the solder isn't insulating much heat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1-2c?? No try more like over 10c difference in temps.
Click to expand...

If you are seeing such a large difference than you had a badly shaped IHS. Nothing a good lapping could of done better actually.

And to add. Idon't see any valid stress test results. So the jury is still out.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

I edited the above post with a Prime 95 run.

Hey you don't have to believe me. And I'm NOT telling any one to actually do this themselves.

I was asked why, so I simply answered.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Here's the thread I shared with the forum boards here in case you missed it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567957/fx-9590-show-and-tell


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Here's the thread I shared with the forum boards here in case you missed it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567957/fx-9590-show-and-tell


In those screens you posted one has a higher rating on tdp for the chip so would explain the higher temps, there's no stress test to support your claim either. Ambient temps also play a role here too, there are too many variables so the only thing I can do really is take your word for it.

Personally I don't see the point in delidding a soldered cpu, the reason being that unless your IHS is severly warped and the TIM you're using isn't sealing the gaps etc then yeah I guess so, but a straight edge metal ruler and a torch behind it will show you this in seconds. Other than that I don't know what else to say, if you saw a 10c temp drop then I guess we all should start doing it then?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Here's the thread I shared with the forum boards here in case you missed it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567957/fx-9590-show-and-tell
> 
> 
> 
> In those screens you posted one has a higher rating on tdp for the chip so would explain the higher temps, there's no stress test to support your claim either. Ambient temps also play a role here too, there are too many variables so the only thing I can do really is take your word for it.
> 
> Personally I don't see the point in delidding a soldered cpu, the reason being that unless your IHS is severly warped and the TIM you're using isn't sealing the gaps etc then yeah I guess so, but a straight edge metal ruler and a torch behind it will show you this in seconds. Other than that I don't know what else to say, if you saw a 10c temp drop then I guess we all should start doing it then?
Click to expand...

Have a look at that thread of his he posted. He clearly has some serious knowledge on the topic and even a little madness to boot.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have a look at that thread of his he posted. He clearly has some serious knowledge on the topic and even a little madness to boot.


Cba reading it, maybe we should all start delidding if it nets me -10c then its obviously worth doing.


----------



## pinkfloyd48

Here are some pics of my koolance


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have a look at that thread of his he posted. He clearly has some serious knowledge on the topic and even a little madness to boot.


Thank you.

I've de-lidded in total 15 soldered processors with success. On average a 10c drop in temps. The captain of my HWBot team has the FX-8320 I de-lidded easily hits 5.2ghz with that chip.

FX-6100 De-Lidded
FX-9590 De-lidded
FX-8320 De-lidded
FX-4300 De-lidded
FX-6300 De-lidded
FX-5000 De-lidded (Athlon 5000) basically an unlockable Phenom II

plenty of Phenom and Phenom II processors as well.

As you may have saw, I inquired about APUs being soldered so I can de-lid some of those also.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinkfloyd48*
> 
> Here are some pics of my koolance


Nice, good eye candies! Thank you.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've de-lidded in total 15 soldered processors with success. On average a 10c drop in temps. The captain of my HWBot team has the FX-8320 I de-lidded easily hits 5.2ghz with that chip.
> 
> FX-6100 De-Lidded
> FX-9590 De-lidded
> FX-8320 De-lidded
> FX-4300 De-lidded
> FX-6300 De-lidded
> FX-5000 De-lidded (Athlon 5000) basically an unlockable Phenom II
> 
> plenty of Phenom and Phenom II processors as well.
> 
> As you may have saw, I inquired about APUs being soldered so I can de-lid some of those also.


how many were unsuccessful? From what I've read it's very tedious...much more so than a intel bang up tim job


----------



## ShrimpBrime

15 successful, I did damage 2 processors. Maybe 3 .

One was a fx-9590. I had cut the PCB While cutting the glue around the ihs plate. That was an expensive oops.


----------



## mus1mus

Hm.

Not really sure I'd take that route. Unless temps are waayyyyy better than meticulous lapping of the IHS.


Spoiler: My Dead 8320E after Lapping











Spoiler: From this: QUICK Prime Blend


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> 15 successful, I did damage 2 processors. Maybe 3 .
> 
> One was a fx-9590. I had cut the PCB While cutting the glue around the ihs plate. That was an expensive oops.


must have a much steadier hand than this guy <


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Please please please. Do not bring a 212 anywhere near an 8 core FX. PLEASE.
> 
> The Sedion will do a lot better than the 212. I think the Sedion can do better. Try remounting the block. Don't expect 5GHz on the Sedion though. The most you can expect in the best conditions is around 4.6GHz.


*Custom Loop!*

Screw the AOI's


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've de-lidded in total 15 soldered processors with success. On average a 10c drop in temps. The captain of my HWBot team has the FX-8320 I de-lidded easily hits 5.2ghz with that chip.
> 
> FX-6100 De-Lidded
> FX-9590 De-lidded
> FX-8320 De-lidded
> FX-4300 De-lidded
> FX-6300 De-lidded
> FX-5000 De-lidded (Athlon 5000) basically an unlockable Phenom II
> 
> plenty of Phenom and Phenom II processors as well.
> 
> As you may have saw, I inquired about APUs being soldered so I can de-lid some of those also.


I still don't understand how you're getting a massive drop in temps from taking off the heat shield? And why aren't we all doing it?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I still don't understand how you're getting a massive drop in temps from taking off the heat shield? And why aren't we all doing it?


OK I'll try and explain this as best as possible....

The IHS plate is made of copper. It has X amount of mass. First the Cpu needs to heat this amount of mass before it reaches the thermal interface material. Then the thermal interface material absorbs the heat and transfers it to more copper mass, the water block. Then the water block collects and dissipates heat to the water (or w/e liquid). Then that heat is transferred to more copper, the rads and is dissipated via air cooling.

I'm simply removing The copper IHS plate and it's ability to retain a heat or temperature before dissipation occurs to the TIM, water block ect.

Essentially, there is less copper to absorb heat before transfer, therefore the heat from the silicon transfers to the water block faster.

If I could avoid TIM alltogether and solder the water block to the silicon, that would be an even better faster transfer of heat because solder is better, but having extra copper absorbing the heat is not better.

So silicon to water block transfers heat faster, the waterblock has plenty of surface area by itself.

Gotta keep in mind that the spreader (Or integrated Heat Sink/spreader) only touches the silicon at the surface area of the silicon only any ways.

Some of that heat is transferred back to the PCB of the processor through the glue around the edges also, thus increasing sockets temps that little bit more. I am also removing this transfer of heat by removing the IHS plate, thus ALL heat is dissipated directly to the cooling apparatus.
__________________________________________________

Why isn't every one doing this???

They lack my skillz bro.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> OK I'll try and explain this as best as possible....
> 
> The IHS plate is made of copper. It has X amount of mass. First the Cpu needs to heat this amount of mass before it reaches the thermal interface material. Then the thermal interface material absorbs the heat and transfers it to more copper mass, the water block. Then the water block collects and dissipates heat to the water (or w/e liquid). Then that heat is transferred to more copper, the rads and is dissipated via air cooling.
> 
> I'm simply removing The copper IHS plate and it's ability to retain a heat or temperature before dissipation occurs to the TIM, water block ect.
> 
> Essentially, there is less copper to absorb heat before transfer, therefore the heat from the silicon transfers to the water block faster.
> 
> If I could avoid TIM alltogether and solder the water block to the silicon, that would be an even better faster transfer of heat because solder is better, but having extra copper absorbing the heat is not better.
> 
> So silicon to water block transfers heat faster, the waterblock has plenty of surface area by itself.
> 
> Gotta keep in mind that the spreader (Or integrated Heat Sink/spreader) only touches the silicon at the surface area of the silicon only any ways.
> 
> Some of that heat is transferred back to the PCB of the processor through the glue around the edges also, thus increasing sockets temps that little bit more. I am also removing this transfer of heat by removing the IHS plate, thus ALL heat is dissipated directly to the cooling apparatus.
> __________________________________________________
> 
> Why isn't every one doing this???
> 
> They lack my skillz bro.


Is there a guide on how to do this?









I've heard deliding Intel, but not AMD...


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Is there a guide on how to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard deliding Intel, but not AMD...


There is actually. And I need to make one for this forum board as well..... Maybe I could copy paste the one I'm going to link you here in a few seconds.

Hopefully it could be something to sticky!

Any how, here you go. http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=230&t=8321

Just remember there is risk involved. I am not responsible if you brick your own cpu.....

edit: Even if I did this for some one, there is risk involved and would not hold myself accountable even with my many successes. I have killed a couple few.....


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> There is actually. And I need to make one for this forum board as well..... Maybe I could copy paste the one I'm going to link you here in a few seconds.
> 
> Hopefully it could be something to sticky!
> 
> Any how, here you go. http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=230&t=8321
> 
> Just remember there is risk involved. I am not responsible if you brick your own cpu.....


Thanks for the link!

I have a spare 8350 to try this on.

I'll have to read the guide first, to see what is involved...

+REP for the help...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> There is actually. And I need to make one for this forum board as well..... Maybe I could copy paste the one I'm going to link you here in a few seconds.
> 
> Hopefully it could be something to sticky!
> 
> Any how, here you go. http://classicplatforms.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=230&t=8321
> 
> Just remember there is risk involved. I am not responsible if you brick your own cpu.....
> 
> edit: Even if I did this for some one, there is risk involved and would not hold myself accountable even with my many successes. I have killed a couple few.....


What killed them?


----------



## diggiddi

How high do the stock heatsinks go, can I get to 4.4-4.5? i dunno if my aio is going out on me


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How high do the stock heatsinks go, can I get to 4.4-4.5? i dunno if my aio is going out on me


Definitely not with the stock heatsinks, pretty rubbish really, wouldn't wanna go over stock myself


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How high do the stock heatsinks go, can I get to 4.4-4.5? i dunno if my aio is going out on me
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not with the stock heatsinks, pretty rubbish really, wouldn't wanna go over stock myself
Click to expand...

Still depends on your Voltage levels.

And if you have the old type with the heat pipes, pretty easy to get 4.4 on them. They are just a little off the mighty 212 in performance. Just louder.


----------



## snipekill2445

I find that hard to believe, from everything I'm reading it's barely good enough for stock clocks, which makes sense, these chips put out some serious heat

Throw the stock cooler on yours, ramp it upto 4.4 and run IBT


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Still depends on your Voltage levels.
> 
> And if you have the old type with the heat pipes, pretty easy to get 4.4 on them. They are just a little off the mighty 212 in performance. Just louder.


IIRC Voltages are around 1.325 in bios but Hwinfo max recording is 1.263


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I find that hard to believe, from everything I'm reading it's barely good enough for stock clocks, which makes sense, these chips put out some serious heat
> 
> Throw the stock cooler on yours, ramp it upto 4.4 and run IBT


Don't dare mus. He might just do that to prove his claim.

Don't forget he has a somewhat golden chip.









Seriously dude, there are chips that can do 4.4 without additional Voltage from stock. And like I said, those older heat piped heatsinks perform well. Just a bit short of a 212 in fact. And an 8350 comes in at 4.0/4.2 GHz stock clocks on those coolers.

Now, if you have followed the trend, the e-chips are clocking well with very low Voltages than the previous SKUs. But come in with less potent heatsinks than the older ones. Think of what those chips can do on heat piped coolers.

But to your point, I don't have a stock cooler to prove it. Give me one, I'll do it. Ill send you my address.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> IIRC Voltages are around 1.325 in bios but Hwinfo max recording is 1.263


Go try. From the sound of your goal, you have no intention to stay on stock cooler for long. So I'd give it a go. And you can always stay stock on clocks if you are getting hot temps. Or stay with power savings and stuff.


----------



## miklkit

It is true. I did 4.4 on the stock cooler with my 8350 in 2013. But the sound was terrible! It was not quite at the level of a mosquito buzzing your ear, so I got an aftermarket cooler that got me to 4.5 ghz. Later with a better motherboard it went to 4.6.

It was simple to get that far as it did 4.4 on stock voltages. All I did was bump up the multi. 4.5 took 0.025v more vcore to just over 1.4v under load.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I find that hard to believe, from everything I'm reading it's barely good enough for stock clocks, which makes sense, these chips put out some serious heat
> 
> Throw the stock cooler on yours, ramp it upto 4.4 and run IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't dare mus. He might just do that to prove his claim.
> 
> Don't forget he has a somewhat golden chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously dude, there are chips that can do 4.4 without additional Voltage from stock. And like I said, those older heat piped heatsinks perform well. Just a bit short of a 212 in fact. And an 8350 comes in at 4.0/4.2 GHz stock clocks on those coolers.
> 
> Now, if you have followed the trend, the e-chips are clocking well with very low Voltages than the previous SKUs. But come in with less potent heatsinks than the older ones. Think of what those chips can do on heat piped coolers.
> 
> But to your point, I don't have a stock cooler to prove it. Give me one, I'll do it. Ill send you my address.
Click to expand...

I have a couple of stock coolers, a Hyper 212 and a Seidon 120XL, If i get some time this weekend I'll do some clocking and temp temps with them if people would like?

I actually expect the Seidon and 212 to perform roughly the same actually


----------



## mus1mus

With your monster-high TDP 9590? No way I would like that. No sir.

But,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With your monster-high TDP 9590? No way I would like that. No sir.
> 
> But,


Haha, i think many of you are forgetting that i own an 8350 as well









It's actually the rig i do all my cooler testing on.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha, i think many of you are forgetting that i own an 8350 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually the rig i do all my cooler testing on.....










I wouldnt doubt the stock cooler to handle the 9590 on sub-specs clocks and Voltages.









But don't ever use your dB meter on that said cooler.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha, i think many of you are forgetting that i own an 8350 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually the rig i do all my cooler testing on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt doubt the stock cooler to handle the 9590 on sub-specs clocks and Voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't ever use your dB meter on that said cooler.
Click to expand...

It probably could but I won't be testing that, would be a pain the take my cpu block off my main rig and reattach the stock clips


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a couple of stock coolers, a Hyper 212 and a Seidon 120XL, If i get some time this weekend I'll do some clocking and temp temps with them if people would like?
> 
> I actually expect the Seidon and 212 to perform roughly the same actually


Custom loop brother, custom loop...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have a couple of stock coolers, a Hyper 212 and a Seidon 120XL, If i get some time this weekend I'll do some clocking and temp temps with them if people would like?
> 
> I actually expect the Seidon and 212 to perform roughly the same actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom loop brother, custom loop...
Click to expand...

Ummmm.....I have one already?

Some people prefer the simplicity of an AIO over the hassle (and cost) of a custom loop.

I mean a well done loop will always give you better temps but if you aren't clocking that high then they are a little pointless from performance aspect, noise is subjective as always of course.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ummmm.....I have one already?
> 
> Some people prefer the simplicity of an AIO over the hassle (and cost) of a custom loop.
> 
> I mean a well done loop will always give you better temps but if you aren't clocking that high then they are a little pointless from performance aspect, noise is subjective as always of course.


No mentioning of the fact someone might find a custom loop sexy as ****?
That's my fetish


----------



## hurricane28

Look what i got in the mail today











I simply could not help myself from buying these because people are always raving about Noctua fans and about the build quality etc.

So i thought, why not try them on my h100i.

When i unboxed them i was impressed by their weight and build quality. People are right, these must be the best fans you can buy!

I mounted them on my rad and i was even more amazed that they are actually more quiet than the standard Corsair SP120's at the same voltage.

I did a quick run with AIDA64 FPU and i was even more impressed by the performance of these fans! I haven't tried with the stock Corsair fans but with these i get a solid 52c with 4.8GHz CPU at 1.476 volts and CPU/NB at 2600 1.35 volts.

They even undervolt quite nicely without loosing much performance. This is exactly what i was hoping for! Need to do more tests tho but as for now, this looks very promising









My goal of reaching 5Ghz 24/7 comes closer and closer.


----------



## Johan45

Yeah the corsair AF and SP fans are way overpriced for what they do. IMO


----------



## Wirerat

Speaking of fans. I used a few swiftech helix fans for the first time.

The 120mm are very quiet even at 1800rpm. I was suprised I could run them at max. My ap-15 move more air but are louder at 12v. I think for the $7-10 price they are good fans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah the corsair AF and SP fans are way overpriced for what they do. IMO


Yes indeed, they just have a very bad design.

They don't make a good seal on the radiator due to the round frames. Why they would make this type of fan is beyond me to be honest.

They also make an terrible noise when undervolting but these Noctuas do not have this problem. They also perform much much better when undervolted compared to the Corsair ones.

I run AIDA64 again at quiet mode and i only see 60c with the same overclock i mentioned in my previous post! This is just staggering and shows me how poor the Corsair fans really are.

Yes these Noctuas are expensive and YES its kinda silly to mount them on my H100i but i get so much more performance that its justified my purchase.

They look quite nice as well











I was looking on buying another AIO cooler but according to so many tests, there is no AIO cooler that performs significantly better than the H100i.

I tried the Cooler Master Nepton 240m but it wasn't better than my H100i, as a matter a fact it was 4c worse. I told my nephew to get an Corsair H80I and it performs better than the CM unit.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ordered?

CHECK!









Let's see now if we can't get this 8300 up to 5GHz on the daily









Now....

MSI Gaming 390X or MSI Gaming GTX 980...... hmmmmmmmmm









HMMMMM????

*HMMMMMM?????*


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z ordered?
> 
> CHECK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see now if we can't get this 8300 up to 5GHz on the daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....
> 
> MSI Gaming 390X or MSI Gaming GTX 980...... hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMMM????
> 
> *HMMMMMM?????*


Red. Always red. Our blood is read. Not green or blue. Besides. Your other 390x needs a friend to play with. Don't let him be all alone.


----------



## mus1mus

That noctua. Aghhh.

Whu dusn't thunks theyre vury, vury, überpriced?

How much of a difference did those make compare to Corsairs noise-wise?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That noctua. Aghhh.
> 
> Whu dusn't thunks theyre vury, vury, überpriced?
> 
> How much of a difference did those make compare to Corsairs noise-wise?


They are.....loud....i mean quite loud.

I have 6 of those 3k rpm NF-F12's in my rig and they sure do push some air but they probably aren't worth the cash since EK vardars are more avaliable now


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That noctua. Aghhh.
> 
> Whu dusn't thunks theyre vury, vury, überpriced?
> 
> How much of a difference did those make compare to Corsairs noise-wise?
> 
> 
> 
> They are.....loud....i mean quite loud.
> 
> I have 6 of those 3k rpm NF-F12's in my rig and they sure do push some air but they probably aren't worth the cash since EK vardars are more avaliable now
Click to expand...

Yeah. These Vardars are really good from what I am seeing. But still, way over what I could spare for the fans. Besides, I have a lot of high speed Delta AFBs at hand. As well as some 38mil assortment of Nidecs, San Aces, etc.

These Nidecs caught me off guard though: Lovely fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Look what i got in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply could not help myself from buying these because people are always raving about Noctua fans and about the build quality etc.
> 
> So i thought, why not try them on my h100i.
> 
> When i unboxed them i was impressed by their weight and build quality. People are right, these must be the best fans you can buy!
> 
> I mounted them on my rad and i was even more amazed that they are actually more quiet than the standard Corsair SP120's at the same voltage.
> 
> I did a quick run with AIDA64 FPU and i was even more impressed by the performance of these fans! I haven't tried with the stock Corsair fans but with these i get a solid 52c with 4.8GHz CPU at 1.476 volts and CPU/NB at 2600 1.35 volts.
> 
> They even undervolt quite nicely without loosing much performance. This is exactly what i was hoping for! Need to do more tests tho but as for now, this looks very promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal of reaching 5Ghz 24/7 comes closer and closer.


just think those are second class to the gentle typhoon which iirc you wont try due to the price

you should see my m8 build i just got around powering all my 4250 rpm fans up wow ( all are pwm moded, but this is at 1000% fan speed ) ---- talk about a wind storm kinda glad i couldnt locate the 5400 rpm fans ..... it doesnt take off but it clears my desk for me .... the tx10 .... is a surprise atm all systems in it are on air only


----------



## Benjiw

I bet some of you can't hear worth a damn, I'd rather get my PC below 19dB tbh, I made a massive mistake buying my SP120 fans. I wish I would of got Noctua NF-F12's...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I bet some of you can't hear worth a damn, I'd rather get my PC below 19dB tbh, I made a massive mistake buying my SP120 fans. I wish I would of got Noctua NF-F12's...


Can you still hear a 19dB fan over your own breathing at 1 meter?









And clearly, dB specs are misleading for the cause of marketing.



Now take this general rule/fact:
*Noise doubles every 3dB increment.*

continued:
if your PC can run at 19dB noise output, bring it over this place and it will still be loud. :









XoXo


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hot VRMs


I don't think the VRMs are on the socket. You don't seem to have any sink on the VRMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renner*
> 
> Ok, here's mine. I'm using stock FX-8320E, on Asus Sabertooth FX990 R2.0. Last year I was short with the moneyz so I wanted to keep my previous 550W PSU with R9 280X (which I planned to buy back then), so I wanted to squeeze less power consumption, and after hearing about these 95W refreshes incoming I decided to wait for this one, which I got for some 150€ here.
> 
> Its box is a lot smaller than the previous 8320 model, and its stock cooler is so tiny... I thought I will be fine as long as I don't OC it, however, after getting R9 390 it was just barely keeping up with its heat, and i had system shutdowns while using custom fan profiles in MSI AF. Then I got Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, and it works like a champ. It wasn't without some hassle, however... That freaking screw from the board holding the stock backplate, I spent almost 7 hours fighting with it and almost damaged the board in the process (small pin I left on it was luckily out of the vital parts...).
> 
> Now with this cooler I started thinking about OC it a bit, maybe some 4.2-4.4, or so. I'm sure it will nullify its lower power consumption, and I heard that doing this I have to disable Turbo Boost, which means it wont downclock to save power when it can? I never OC-ed before, so any advice would be welcome.


e model or not, all 83xx and 95xx will take about the same voltage to get to a certain frequency range. For the 4-4.5 GHz range, you're looking at over 1.4 volts in the BIOS setting. If you have the cooling capacity, your load line calibration a bit to prevent too much V drop when it's under 100% load. Actually, the voltage when you're processor is going full-tilt is what really determines it's voltage requirement.

2 different mobos, running the the same CPU might need different voltages set in the BIOS accounting for different V drop characteristics for each mobo.

The e model, MIGHT/ MAYBE need SLIGHTLY less voltage compared to the non-e models, but it's a dung-shoot.

My 8320e needs about 1.416 volts (not under load) with "Medium" Load Line Calibration on my R1 Sabertooth to be stable @ 4.5 GHz (with 130% Current Capability, Optimized CPU Power Phase Control, and Auto Voltage Frequency). The offset value I use is +0.3125 volts.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now take this general rule/fact:
> *Noise doubles every 3dB increment.*
> 
> XoXo


Not quite true actually, every +3db requires double the power (in speaker terms)
Every +10db is double the perceived loudness


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Look what i got in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply could not help myself from buying these because people are always raving about Noctua fans and about the build quality etc.
> 
> So i thought, why not try them on my h100i.
> 
> When i unboxed them i was impressed by their weight and build quality. People are right, these must be the best fans you can buy!
> 
> I mounted them on my rad and i was even more amazed that they are actually more quiet than the standard Corsair SP120's at the same voltage.
> 
> I did a quick run with AIDA64 FPU and i was even more impressed by the performance of these fans! I haven't tried with the stock Corsair fans but with these i get a solid 52c with 4.8GHz CPU at 1.476 volts and CPU/NB at 2600 1.35 volts.
> 
> They even undervolt quite nicely without loosing much performance. This is exactly what i was hoping for! Need to do more tests tho but as for now, this looks very promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal of reaching 5Ghz 24/7 comes closer and closer.
> 
> 
> 
> just think those are second class to the gentle typhoon which iirc you wont try due to the price
> 
> you should see my m8 build i just got around powering all my 4250 rpm fans up wow ( all are pwm moded, but this is at 1000% fan speed ) ---- talk about a wind storm kinda glad i couldnt locate the 5400 rpm fans ..... it doesnt take off but it clears my desk for me .... the tx10 .... is a surprise atm all systems in it are on air only
Click to expand...

He probably cant get Typhoons there, i know if i really want them i can but at double the price of the Noctua's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I bet some of you can't hear worth a damn, I'd rather get my PC below 19dB tbh, I made a massive mistake buying my SP120 fans. I wish I would of got Noctua NF-F12's...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you still hear a 19dB fan over your own breathing at 1 meter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And clearly, dB specs are misleading for the cause of marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now take this general rule/fact:
> *Noise doubles every 3dB increment.*
> 
> continued:
> if your PC can run at 19dB noise output, bring it over this place and it will still be loud. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XoXo
Click to expand...

True that^

My rig runs at around 45db or so daily and i talk louder than it sounds


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Now take this general rule/fact:
> *Noise doubles every 3dB increment.*
> 
> XoXo
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite true actually, every +3db requires double the power (in speaker terms)
> Every +10db is double the perceived loudness
Click to expand...

lol

if you are ready to read, take this into consideration.









if you are ready to calculate for yourself, take this online scientific calculator to check if the writing is true.

When taking Voltage values:

dB (gain) = 20 log10 (Vout / Vin)

When talking about Power:

dB (gain) = 10 log10 (Pout / Pin)

and to quote

Quote:


> Acousticians and sound protectors ("noise fighters") need the sound
> intensity (acoustic intensity)


And that is in short:

dB (gain) = 10 log10 (L2 / L1)

So, if L2 is twice as loud as L1; gain is 3dB.

or,

10 log10 (2/1) = 3dB

and a *10dB* rise in noise is a factor of 10 or 10 times louder.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He probably cant get Typhoons there, i know if i really want them i can but at double the price of the Noctua's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that^


Hey, I can get B/N GTs for about a 1000 Philippines Pesos here.

30 Aud though.









Let me know if you want to hook up. (I might or can save international shipping by handing those to my aussie colleagues going home.)


----------



## snipekill2445

Circled the important part


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh well, here we go again. wild wide web screwing people from facts:

I have given you a source. So take it or believe in your own source or don't bother me no more.









But since I was able to find your source, I get the feeling that you didn't bother reading the rest of the write-ups and references::
Quote:


> A 10dB sound level increase is *perceived to be about* "twice as loud" in many cases.


Quote:


> The sone "10dB rule" is *inappropriate at very low and high sound levels* where human subjective perception does not
> follow it. This can lead to a discrepancy between the loudness of certain repetitive sounds and their sound level..


source:
http://www.campanellaacoustics.com/faq.html
http://trace.wisc.edu/docs/2004-About-dB/
Quote:


> Who is involved in audio engineering, should rather take care of the
> sound field quantity, that is the sound pressure or the sound pressure
> level (SPL) as an effect at the eardrums of our hearing and on the
> diaphragms of the microphones and the corresponding audio voltage
> and its voltage level.


source: http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-db.htm



You have to understand that your point referred to the perceived SPL levels rather than the actual noise a thing makes. BIG difference. And varies from medium to medium, environment to environment.









EDIT:
In your defense, I didn't see the word "perceived" in your first reply.










But like I said, noise doubles at 3dB increments. We just don't perceive it that way. BUT will not hold true on all tonal qualities of the noise.


----------



## Streetdragon

I sit between 2 "magnat soundforce 2300" and powerd by a good old Yamaha supply. Dont remember the modell... but the PC is not the Problem xD

BTW. After my 8350+Sabertooth+290 Vapor died i went to .... Intel....









But i wrote AMD on it so it should be ok... somehow^^


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hot VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the VRMs are on the socket. You don't seem to have any sink on the VRMs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Renner*
> 
> Ok, here's mine. I'm using stock FX-8320E, on Asus Sabertooth FX990 R2.0. Last year I was short with the moneyz so I wanted to keep my previous 550W PSU with R9 280X (which I planned to buy back then), so I wanted to squeeze less power consumption, and after hearing about these 95W refreshes incoming I decided to wait for this one, which I got for some 150€ here.
> 
> Its box is a lot smaller than the previous 8320 model, and its stock cooler is so tiny... I thought I will be fine as long as I don't OC it, however, after getting R9 390 it was just barely keeping up with its heat, and i had system shutdowns while using custom fan profiles in MSI AF. Then I got Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, and it works like a champ. It wasn't without some hassle, however... That freaking screw from the board holding the stock backplate, I spent almost 7 hours fighting with it and almost damaged the board in the process (small pin I left on it was luckily out of the vital parts...).
> 
> Now with this cooler I started thinking about OC it a bit, maybe some 4.2-4.4, or so. I'm sure it will nullify its lower power consumption, and I heard that doing this I have to disable Turbo Boost, which means it wont downclock to save power when it can? I never OC-ed before, so any advice would be welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e model or not, all 83xx and 95xx will take about the same voltage to get to a certain frequency range. For the 4-4.5 GHz range, you're looking at over 1.4 volts in the BIOS setting. If you have the cooling capacity, your load line calibration a bit to prevent too much V drop when it's under 100% load. Actually, the voltage when you're processor is going full-tilt is what really determines it's voltage requirement.
> 
> 2 different mobos, running the the same CPU might need different voltages set in the BIOS accounting for different V drop characteristics for each mobo.
> 
> The e model, MIGHT/ MAYBE need SLIGHTLY less voltage compared to the non-e models, but it's a dung-shoot.
> 
> My 8320e needs about 1.416 volts (not under load) with "Medium" Load Line Calibration on my R1 Sabertooth to be stable @ 4.5 GHz (with 130% Current Capability, Optimized CPU Power Phase Control, and Auto Voltage Frequency). The offset value I use is +0.3125 volts.
Click to expand...

you are making very assumptive statements without any proof,

you dont NEED LLC

we have been finding the new chips voltage to be much lower then the old chips

one of my chips red has proof he can run @ 1.3v 5ghz iirc kya has one chip as well


----------



## Sgt Bilko

My rads arent thick enough to justify GT's









Vardars are $22 here and they are close enough if i went with anything bigger anyway.

Thanks though, very kind of you


----------



## mus1mus

That's a might good price considering they are also at least $20 US.

I have seen a review from either Fast_Fate or VSG (geggeg) that these new Vardars slightly beating the GTs Temps on same speed for a slight noise disadvantage. Pretty close though. Can't see that actual review now, too bad.

Stren's is here:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's a might good price considering they are also at least $20 US.
> 
> I have seen a review from either Fast_Fate or VSG (geggeg) that these new Vardars slightly beating the GTs Temps on same speed for a slight noise disadvantage. Pretty close though. Can't see that actual review now, too bad.
> 
> Stren's is here:


Yeah I've read Geggeg's, he does a mighty fine job tbh and i dont mind the noise thing that much tbh.....after these Noctua's and the SP120's i had before them anything is better


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I've read Geggeg's, he does a mighty fine job tbh and i dont mind the noise thing that much tbh.....after these Noctua's and the SP120's i had before them anything is better


Yep, those guys really knew what they are doing.

And you too, on your reviews.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That noctua. Aghhh.
> 
> *Whu dusn't thunks theyre vury, vury, überpriced?*
> 
> How much of a difference did those make compare to Corsairs noise-wise?


Is that suppose to be Dutch?









Yes they are expensive but the build quality is unmatched. Also the performance of these fans is incredible, i get the same performance on balanced with these fans as the stock Corsair fans at full blast.

My plan is to have the highest performance, best looking, and longest lasting fans i could find and according to specs these are the ones.

The sound level is on par with the Corsair stock fans but unlike the Corsair ones, these don't have the annoyingly rattle noise so its less irritating. I also don't need to run them at full blast because at only half the speed they produce higher static pressure.

They also make a much much better seal on the radiator, take all this in consideration its money well spend IMO.

I just need very high static pressure fans for this radiator in order to be better than the stock Corsair fans which are doing a good job to be honest but the build quality is very very very poor and they have a round frame that is not optimized for radiators.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just think those are second class to the gentle typhoon which iirc you wont try due to the price
> 
> you should see my m8 build i just got around powering all my 4250 rpm fans up wow ( all are pwm moded, but this is at 1000% fan speed ) ---- talk about a wind storm kinda glad i couldnt locate the 5400 rpm fans ..... it doesnt take off but it clears my desk for me .... the tx10 .... is a surprise atm all systems in it are on air only


I looked for those fans but i couldn't get them here.

I never owned GT fans but i cannot imagine anything better than these Noctua's to be honest. I mean, they are fairly heavy and look at all the technology that is going in to these fans: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=80&lng=en&set=2

Lots of water coolers don't buy these fans with no reason, they have 6 years warranty and compare to the ball bearing GT they have a SSO2 bearing design which is more quiet and longer lasting i think.

Some people say that EK vardar are good fans but this review says different: 




lol yeah, these high RPM fans move a lot of air so you can use them for multiple purposes i guess









If you had the 5400 RPM fans you probably needed to strap the case to your desk and later try if you can go fly with it lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> 
> 
> Circled the important part


I spend about 2 months in an environment that is nearly 120 db and an additional 4 months a year in 100 to 110. Without double hearing protection I'd be stone deaf by now. Protect those ears boys, only get one pair.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I've read Geggeg's, he does a mighty fine job tbh and i dont mind the noise thing that much tbh.....after these Noctua's and the SP120's i had before them anything is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those guys really knew what they are doing.
> 
> And you too, on your reviews.
Click to expand...

Thanks









It's taking up more and more of my free time doing them now, I work Mon-Fri during the week and then spending my weekend doing something or other kinda sucks all the fun out of it sometimes though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> 
> 
> Circled the important part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spend about 2 months in an environment that is nearly 120 db and an additional 4 months a year in 100 to 110. Without double hearing protection I'd be stone deaf by now. Protect those ears boys, only get one pair.
Click to expand...

What?!?!

Speak up will ya?

seriously though....do it, i operate earthmoving machinery in my day job, been doing that for about 5 years now and even though i do wear ear protection i've noticed my hearing isn't quite as sharp as it used to be.....although that might be selective (Bilko....don't buy that GPU, Bilko...you don't need a new monitor) that kind of thing


----------



## mus1mus

110dB. hmmm.

What about music that goes past those levels?

Talking about 24 * 18" subwoofer bins stacked in a single area all pumped to the max? Not something like your rock concert guys.

BTW, anybody here tried the H265 Bench from HWBOT? We need some new benchmark guys.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 110dB. hmmm.
> 
> What about music that goes past those levels?
> 
> Talking about 24 * 18" subwoofer bins stacked in a single area all pumped to the max? Not something like your rock concert guys.
> 
> BTW, anybody here tried the H265 Bench from HWBOT? We need some new benchmark guys.


Downloading it now, might not post results tonight but i will within the next 24hrs or so


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 110dB. hmmm.
> 
> What about music that goes past those levels?
> 
> Talking about 24 * 18" subwoofer bins stacked in a single area all pumped to the max? Not something like your rock concert guys.
> 
> BTW, anybody here tried the H265 Bench from HWBOT? We need some new benchmark guys.


110db is nothing only if you are exposed for long periods of time it can be harmful.

When i were doing DB drag competitions i had 138DB of ear damaging base in my car







That's enough to cause cardiac arrythmia in other words, irregular heart beats.

I have some ear damage because of this self destructive behavior, and now i am more aware i take good care of my ears from now on.

I would like to run that benchmark. I start downloading it now







Do you already have a score?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 110db is nothing only if you are exposed for long periods of time it can be harmful.
> 
> When i were doing DB drag competitions i had 138DB of ear damaging base in my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's enough to cause cardiac arrythmia in other words, irregular heart beats.
> 
> I have some ear damage because of this self destructive behavior, and now i am more aware i take good care of my ears from now on.
> 
> I would like to run that benchmark. I start downloading it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you already have a score?


I would assemble my FX at work for some fun. But that would be tomorrow.

Only tried 4K on my HE. 6ish FPS at Real Time Priority without P-Mode and a Single run at 4.6 Core / 4.4 Cache / 3200 RAM. Taxing!

Warning:
That Bench will heat up your system quite good for about 10 or more minutes. About time to push your fans.









It's a good Core Stress too. But doesn't load up the RAM and the Cache quite well. Would help isolating the cores stability than the rest.

Overkill Mode for lengthy runs if desired.


----------



## Benjiw

All I know is the scythe kaze and the SP fans I have are rated above 30db and they're too loud for me.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I would assemble my FX at work for some fun. But that would be tomorrow.
> 
> Only tried 4K on my HE. 6ish FPS at Real Time Priority without P-Mode and a Single run at 4.6 Core / 4.4 Cache / 3200 RAM. Taxing!
> 
> Warning:
> That Bench will heat up your system quite good for about 10 or more minutes. About time to push your fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good Core Stress too. But doesn't load up the RAM and the Cache quite well. Would help isolating the cores stability than the rest.
> 
> Overkill Mode for lengthy runs if desired.


Good luck on assembling your FX.

No problems, these fans are 1000x better than any Corsair fan









This is my result:


----------



## mus1mus

Go 4K!
Go For 4K!

And verify your score on the BOT. You might take the first place.









My Kitty is just waiting there for a chance that I get bored with my crappy Intel set-up. (getting ludicruous low Physics scores on 3DMark)

I only need a bottled water and switch the tubings, you know.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I've read Geggeg's, he does a mighty fine job tbh and i dont mind the noise thing that much tbh.....after these Noctua's and the SP120's i had before them anything is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those guys really knew what they are doing.
> 
> And you too, on your reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's taking up more and more of my free time doing them now, I work Mon-Fri during the week and then spending my weekend doing something or other kinda sucks all the fun out of it sometimes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> 
> 
> Circled the important part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spend about 2 months in an environment that is nearly 120 db and an additional 4 months a year in 100 to 110. Without double hearing protection I'd be stone deaf by now. Protect those ears boys, only get one pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?!?!
> 
> Speak up will ya?
> 
> seriously though....do it, i operate earthmoving machinery in my day job, been doing that for about 5 years now and even though i do wear ear protection i've noticed my hearing isn't quite as sharp as it used to be.....although that might be selective (Bilko....don't buy that GPU, Bilko...you don't need a new monitor) that kind of thing
Click to expand...

Running that kind of equipment is tough on your body, I used to put 2-3000 hours a year into running all kinds of equipment, mostly ag related, but running a dirt scraper was probably the hardest on my back , neck etc. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go 4K!
> Go For 4K!
> 
> And verify your score on the BOT. You might take the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Kitty is just waiting there for a chance that I get bored with my crappy Intel set-up. (getting ludicruous low Physics scores on 3DMark)
> 
> I only need a bottled water and switch the tubings, you know.


I did run the 4K test but i get a low score of only 2.76 lol Not even nearly enough for even second place









What was your CPU running at that 5 ich score? This benchmark likes faster RAM? I am running stock 1866 now so that would explain my low score as well.

Get your bottled water and switch the tubing and lets have some fun


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I did run the 4K test but i get a low score of only 2.76 lol Not even nearly enough for even second place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your CPU running at that 5 ich score? This benchmark likes faster RAM? I am running stock 1866 now so that would explain my low score as well.
> 
> Get your bottled water and switch the tubing and lets have some fun


It's a 6C/12T 5930K.

4K is a tough one. But even the 8C/16T CPU at 4.7 struggles. So nothing to be ashamed of.









In about 4 Hours from now, I am stting up the FX and bench.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's a 6C/12T 5930K.
> 
> 4K is a tough one. But even the 8C/16T CPU at 4.7 struggles. So nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In about 4 Hours from now, I am stting up the FX and bench.


ah that explains the high score.

1080p is not that hard and i am only at 4.8Ghz for now and stock 1866Mhz ram. tomorrow i try harder and see what i can get.

4K is a different story indeed, the test took way longer than at 1080p and it heated my system even more. Than again, i didn't hit higher than 55c at performance mode on the Corsair unit so i am not even at max rpm









These fans are as loud as the Corsair ones but boy, what an performance increase i get! I don't know how much more performance but i know for sure its more than 5c difference.

Its kinda late here so i think i will see your results tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Just replaced my 1090T with the 8350 black edition. I was wondering since I am so used to my oc on my 1090T if I could get any tips for the 8350 for oc. Already the 8350 at stock beats my 4.0 oc from my 1090t in 3dmark6. Oh and I am using a corsair h110i gt for cooling if that helps.


----------



## Mega Man

Enjoy OCing and don't worry about breaking your chip


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Just replaced my 1090T with the 8350 black edition. I was wondering since I am so used to my oc on my 1090T if I could get any tips for the 8350 for oc. Already the 8350 at stock beats my 4.0 oc from my 1090t in 3dmark6. Oh and I am using a corsair h110i gt for cooling if that helps.


Should make for a pretty stout rig.
Any idea what batch number your 8350 is?

Considering your cooling, board and chip, you should be able to hit 4.7+ ghz reasonably easy, but I'm a little concerned about the power supply, are you running your 970's at stock?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Should make for a pretty stout rig.
> Any idea what batch number your 8350 is?
> 
> Considering your cooling, board and chip, you should be able to hit 4.7+ ghz reasonably easy, but I'm a little concerned about the power supply, are you running your 970's at stock?


How do you tell the batch number


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Should make for a pretty stout rig.
> Any idea what batch number your 8350 is?
> 
> Considering your cooling, board and chip, you should be able to hit 4.7+ ghz reasonably easy, but I'm a little concerned about the power supply, are you running your 970's at stock?


and my sig is not up to date for my rig . I have a thermaltake toughpower grand 1200 watt power supply


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Should make for a pretty stout rig.
> Any idea what batch number your 8350 is?
> 
> Considering your cooling, board and chip, you should be able to hit 4.7+ ghz reasonably easy, but I'm a little concerned about the power supply, are you running your 970's at stock?
> 
> 
> 
> and my sig is not up to date for my rig . I have a thermaltake toughpower grand 1200 watt power supply
Click to expand...

Nice, should be good to go then.
The batch number is on cpu's heatspreader and should look something like this "pgn1445". But If you don't know it , it's ok - just helpful to know when giving advice because the earlier chips needed more voltage than the newest ones ( generally).

At your own risk of course, I'd set the voltage to 1.45V to the core with the cpu LLC set to ultra high , bump the multiplier to 22.5 and run a stress test - prime 95 , occt , IBT , watching temps etc.
If it's stable but running too hot, you might have to back off on the Vcore, if it's cool but unstable add some voltage or drop the multi on step and try again.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice, should be good to go then.
> The batch number is on cpu's heatspreader and should look something like this "pgn1445". But If you don't know it , it's ok - just helpful to know when giving advice because the earlier chips needed more voltage than the newest ones ( generally).
> 
> At your own risk of course, I'd set the voltage to 1.45V to the core with the cpu LLC set to ultra high , bump the multiplier to 22.5 and run a stress test - prime 95 , occt , IBT , watching temps etc.
> If it's stable but running too hot, you might have to back off on the Vcore, if it's cool but unstable add some voltage or drop the multi on step and try again.


This is the numbers that are similar to what you said FA 1531PGS Let me know what this means by batch.


----------



## mus1mus

That is a fairly new chip.

15 for 2015
31 for the 31st week of the year.

Week 31 July 27, 2015 August 2, 2015

Should be very interesting if you can post some results.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is a fairly new chip.
> 
> 15 for 2015
> 31 for the 31st week of the year.
> 
> Week 31 July 27, 2015 August 2, 2015
> 
> Should be very interesting if you can post some results.


That chip was made on my birthday bro, hope it clocks nicely! Actually, please let us know how it does, that's the newest sample I've seen!


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is a fairly new chip.
> 
> 15 for 2015
> 31 for the 31st week of the year.
> 
> Week 31 July 27, 2015 August 2, 2015
> 
> Should be very interesting if you can post some results.


Because of you I had to clean off the thermal compound and re apply lol using thermaltake performance stuff. It has always seemed to work well for me. Soon as I get a stable oc I will get some results up,


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Sorry for the long absence guys!

Is anyone having issues with Dodgy Windows 10 thread scheduling? its like its got a death grip om the first two modules..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm contemplating buying a few random fx chips and binning them on my crosshair, and selling them off afterwards.... Of course me keeps the gold one for meselves


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I spend about 2 months in an environment that is nearly 120 db and an additional 4 months a year in 100 to 110. Without double hearing protection I'd be stone deaf by now. Protect those ears boys, only get one pair.


I wear hearing aids because I ignored protecting my ears. Believe me, its no fun not hearing like a normal person. Always having to ask people to repeat things. With the hearing aids I hear great but they are fragile and battery life is terrible. They cost a boatload of money. Plus the background noises are annoying. By my mid 30's I was having serious issues. Now I am 54 and its gotten progressively worse.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That chip was made on my birthday bro, hope it clocks nicely! Actually, please let us know how it does, that's the newest sample I've seen!


Will do but obviously it will take some time to get used to this chip. my 1090t I had stable at 4.0 1.45v with a 20x and had the nb stable at 3000 with 1.3 v and ht at 2000 I will see what I can accomplish with this chip now if I can only remember where llc is in my bios haha


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm contemplating buying a few random fx chips and binning them on my crosshair, and selling them off afterwards.... Of course me keeps the gold one for meselves


I would think you would need a very large sample size to assure getting a "golden chip". The odds aren't in your favor.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm contemplating buying a few random fx chips and binning them on my crosshair, and selling them off afterwards.... Of course me keeps the gold one for meselves


I'd save your money, I don't think there is much difference in ultimate clockspeed given normal cooling methods. Input voltages for a given clockspeed can vary quite a bit though.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

what is the max temp for the 8350?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> what is the max temp for the 8350?


I like to keep mine under 60 C but I think AMD says up to 70 is fine.
Given the late batch on your chip, it may not need 1.45 volts to hit 4.5 ghz or you could try 4.7 at that voltage just watch your temps.
My post 1429 batch chips will both do 4.9 on that voltage. but they are an 8370 and 8370e's


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey @mus1mus,

So i finally ran 1080p and 4k....





I'll run it higher than 5.0 at some point


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I like to keep mine under 60 C but I think AMD says up to 70 is fine.
> Given the late batch on your chip, it may not need 1.45 volts to hit 4.5 ghz or you could try 4.7 at that voltage just watch your temps.
> My post 1429 batch chips will both do 4.9 on that voltage. but they are an 8370 and 8370e's


At 4.5 I was able to run with 1.45v pushed it up to 4.7 and froze. uped the voltage to 1.7 was stable but temps hit 58c and I have it set to shut off if it exceeds 58c. I am still playing around with it. and my thermal grease has only been on for about 2 hours. I will really start messing around with settings tomorrow. At stock settings my temps Idle about 15c


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> At 4.5 I was able to run with 1.45v pushed it up to 4.7 and froze. uped the voltage to 1.7 was stable but temps hit 58c and I have it set to shut off if it exceeds 58c. I am still playing around with it. and my thermal grease has only been on for about 2 hours. I will really start messing around with settings tomorrow. At stock settings my temps Idle about 15c


15c is only 59f. Probably well below ambient temp. Especially if you are in Texas or deployed in the middle east somewhere.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 15c is only 59f. Probably well below ambient temp. Especially if you are in Texas or deployed in the middle east somewhere.


I am in TX and I keep my apt about 68f I like it cold lol. I do not know if it is reading the temps correctly in cpid hwmonitor


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 15c is only 59f. Probably well below ambient temp. Especially if you are in Texas or deployed in the middle east somewhere.[/quo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> I am in TX and I keep my apt about 68f I like it cold lol. I do not know if it is reading the temps correctly in cpid hwmonitor
> 
> 
> 
> here is a screen shot of it saying my temp is 17c
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey @mus1mus,
> 
> So i finally ran 1080p and 4k....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run it higher than 5.0 at some point


That's it.

Off to get some Distilled. Results should be up in an hour or so.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> At 4.5 I was able to run with 1.45v pushed it up to 4.7 and froze. uped the voltage to 1.7 was stable but temps hit 58c and I have it set to shut off if it exceeds 58c. I am still playing around with it. and my thermal grease has only been on for about 2 hours. I will really start messing around with settings tomorrow. At stock settings my temps Idle about 15c


Take it slow on the multi. There are chips that taps out on pure multi around 4.7 to 4.8. But they can be raised further with some other tweaks.

There are acouple of temps to note: Socket and Core. Core should stay within 72. Socket as close as possible to the Core.

BTW, Don't give much focus on IDLE Temps. They're not really there.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Off to get some Distilled. Results should be up in an hour or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it slow on the multi. There are chips that taps out on pure multi around 4.7 to 4.8. But they can be raised further with some other tweaks.
> 
> There are acouple of temps to note: Socket and Core. Core should stay within 72. Socket as close as possible to the Core.
> 
> BTW, Don't give much focus on IDLE Temps. They're not really there.


I was just messing around for a few minutes. I am going to leave the chip at stock settings for a week or so before I sit down and take my time and actually work a stable O.C. Once I start actually trying to get a real stable O.C. I will do it in small increments stress test and try another small increment.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That chip was made on my birthday bro, hope it clocks nicely! Actually, please let us know how it does, that's the newest sample I've seen!
> 
> 
> 
> Will do but obviously it will take some time to get used to this chip. my 1090t I had stable at 4.0 1.45v with a 20x and had the nb stable at 3000 with 1.3 v and ht at 2000 I will see what I can accomplish with this chip now if I can only remember where llc is in my bios haha
Click to expand...

Don't try to OC ht/cpu/NB they don't help that much. Do them last
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> 15c is only 59f. Probably well below ambient temp. Especially if you are in Texas or deployed in the middle east somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in TX and I keep my apt about 68f I like it cold lol. I do not know if it is reading the temps correctly in cpid hwmonitor
Click to expand...

as stated don't worry about isle temps they are not accurate till chip is loaded


----------



## mus1mus

@Sgt Bilko
@hurricane28

For some reason, are you guys using HPET? I heard it helps on this Benchmark.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> @hurricane28
> 
> For some reason, are you guys using HPET? I heard it helps on this Benchmark.


It needs to be enabled in order for the program to work. It doesn't work if disabled.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> @hurricane28
> 
> For some reason, are you guys using HPET? I heard it helps on this Benchmark.


I've no idea tbh, i just set it to real time and ran it with my daily clocks....was even still doing other junk in the background


----------



## mus1mus

I mean on both the BIOS and Windows?

What about unticking P-Mode?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey @mus1mus,
> 
> So i finally ran 1080p and 4k....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run it higher than 5.0 at some point


Looks good , mine at 4.9 on the thermaltake extreme water 2.0.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd save your money, I don't think there is much difference in ultimate clockspeed given normal cooling methods. Input voltages for a given clockspeed can vary quite a bit though.


I know, just kidding, lol
That's why i bought the 8300 to begin with. The higher skus seemed like a sham to me by the time i joined the party. If you look at p states for my chip, it's the same as the 8370e!

I am excited to see how she does on the crosshair though..... I mean hell, i got 4.9 stable on a turd board (which has now blown up







)

I figure 5ghz+/- is still a top for me though, based on my cooling.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I wear hearing aids because I ignored protecting my ears. Believe me, its no fun not hearing like a normal person. Always having to ask people to repeat things. With the hearing aids I hear great but they are fragile and battery life is terrible. They cost a boatload of money. Plus the background noises are annoying. By my mid 30's I was having serious issues. Now I am 54 and its gotten progressively worse.


I'm in the same boat as you Chris. I do have an expensive pair of hearing aids that have 5 programs with a remote control so when I go into a unit (at the refinery) or my wife starts in on me I can turn them off. I take them out for overclocking so fans have nothing on me. I'm a few yrs older than you. Stockcar racing did me in and I never knew your hearing would go away while I was growing up. It goes away ever so gently until it's too late.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I wear hearing aids because I ignored protecting my ears. Believe me, its no fun not hearing like a normal person. Always having to ask people to repeat things. With the hearing aids I hear great but they are fragile and battery life is terrible. They cost a boatload of money. Plus the background noises are annoying. By my mid 30's I was having serious issues. Now I am 54 and its gotten progressively worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you Chris. I do have an expensive pair of hearing aids that have 5 programs with a remote control so when I go into a unit (at the refinery) or my wife starts in on me I can turn them off. I take them out for overclocking so fans have nothing on me. I'm a few yrs older than you. Stockcar racing did me in and I never knew your hearing would go away while I was growing up. It goes away ever so gently until it's too late.
Click to expand...

I sure hope the younger fellows are .....listening.

Sad to see people lose such a wonderful thing.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I sure hope the younger fellows are .....listening.
> 
> Sad to see people lose such a wonderful thing.


Actually that's the reason I chimed in.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I wear hearing aids because I ignored protecting my ears. Believe me, its no fun not hearing like a normal person. Always having to ask people to repeat things. With the hearing aids I hear great but they are fragile and battery life is terrible. They cost a boatload of money. Plus the background noises are annoying. By my mid 30's I was having serious issues. Now I am 54 and its gotten progressively worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you Chris. I do have an expensive pair of hearing aids that have 5 programs with a remote control so when I go into a unit (at the refinery) or my wife starts in on me I can turn them off. I take them out for overclocking so fans have nothing on me. I'm a few yrs older than you. Stockcar racing did me in and I never knew your hearing would go away while I was growing up. It goes away ever so gently until it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope the younger fellows are .....listening.
> 
> Sad to see people lose such a wonderful thing.
Click to expand...

Yep...Earmuffs, Earplugs....it's a good habit to get into when you are working with higher noise levels.

Trust me, i know the health and safety demons drone on and on about it (just had another 5 day course on it actually) but common sense prevails most of the time


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I wear hearing aids because I ignored protecting my ears. Believe me, its no fun not hearing like a normal person. Always having to ask people to repeat things. With the hearing aids I hear great but they are fragile and battery life is terrible. They cost a boatload of money. Plus the background noises are annoying. By my mid 30's I was having serious issues. Now I am 54 and its gotten progressively worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you Chris. I do have an expensive pair of hearing aids that have 5 programs with a remote control so when I go into a unit (at the refinery) or my wife starts in on me I can turn them off. I take them out for overclocking so fans have nothing on me. I'm a few yrs older than you. Stockcar racing did me in and I never knew your hearing would go away while I was growing up. It goes away ever so gently until it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope the younger fellows are .....listening.
> 
> Sad to see people lose such a wonderful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...Earmuffs, Earplugs....it's a good habit to get into when you are working with higher noise levels.
> 
> Trust me, i know the health and safety demons drone on and on about it (just had another 5 day course on it actually) but common sense prevails most of the time
Click to expand...

Like when the wife finds out about the new hardware???


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep...Earmuffs, Earplugs....it's a good habit to get into when you are working with higher noise levels.
> 
> Trust me, i know the health and safety demons drone on and on about it (just had another 5 day course on it actually) but common sense prevails most of the time


Common sense didn't come into play when I left the races every Saturday night. I never thought or heard (this was a long time ago) about losing my hearing. My ears would be ringing but the next morning they were back to normal. Little did I know they weren't.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I wear hearing aids because I ignored protecting my ears. Believe me, its no fun not hearing like a normal person. Always having to ask people to repeat things. With the hearing aids I hear great but they are fragile and battery life is terrible. They cost a boatload of money. Plus the background noises are annoying. By my mid 30's I was having serious issues. Now I am 54 and its gotten progressively worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you Chris. I do have an expensive pair of hearing aids that have 5 programs with a remote control so when I go into a unit (at the refinery) or my wife starts in on me I can turn them off. I take them out for overclocking so fans have nothing on me. I'm a few yrs older than you. Stockcar racing did me in and I never knew your hearing would go away while I was growing up. It goes away ever so gently until it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope the younger fellows are .....listening.
> 
> Sad to see people lose such a wonderful thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...Earmuffs, Earplugs....it's a good habit to get into when you are working with higher noise levels.
> 
> Trust me, i know the health and safety demons drone on and on about it (just had another 5 day course on it actually) but common sense prevails most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like when the wife finds out about the new hardware???
Click to expand...

Hehe.....Now you see it works out quite simple there...I'm allowed a major upgrade each year (and a couple of smaller ones throughout), this year it's 4k + a new chair, next year it's a platform change









some things get supplied for reviews, others are parts passed on by friends








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep...Earmuffs, Earplugs....it's a good habit to get into when you are working with higher noise levels.
> 
> Trust me, i know the health and safety demons drone on and on about it (just had another 5 day course on it actually) but common sense prevails most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common sense didn't come into play when I left the races every Saturday night. I never thought or heard (this was a long time ago) about losing my hearing. My ears would be ringing but the next morning they were back to normal. Little did I know they weren't.
Click to expand...

Unfortunate difference between then and now







then it wasn't a widely known thing to happen.....nowadays though it's a bit more publicised


----------



## miklkit

Wow. Rock concerts when I was young. Vietnam. I had to take a physical so they knew I was healthy enough to get out of the army and I had to fake the hearing test. 12 years riding dirt bikes regularly. 41 years in heavy construction, mostly in oil refineries.
Last year I took a hearing test and only had some hearing loss at a certain high range. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Wow. Rock concerts when I was young. Vietnam. I had to take a physical so they knew I was healthy enough to get out of the army and I had to fake the hearing test. 12 years riding dirt bikes regularly. 41 years in heavy construction, mostly in oil refineries.
> Last year I took a hearing test and only had some hearing loss at a certain high range. Just lucky I guess.


Don't have a clue how you can still hear. Anyhow, working toward 5GHz 24/7. Here is my rig with my old UD3fP and old 750 psu testing. XT 45 360 in the roof and UT60 below. I had to cut the res to 170mm. I wanted to keep my hot swaps, cd and fan controller so was pushing for room in this HAF X. This is just testing for leaks. I'll put my all my components in hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I sure hope the younger fellows are .....listening.
> 
> Sad to see people lose such a wonderful thing.


I see what you did there...

Errr, hear?









Btw, pretty damaged hearing myself, over 100 concerts, and lots of fun shooting, much more careful now at 31, but wish I'd have known better back when...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Don't have a clue how you can still hear. Anyhow, working toward 5GHz 24/7. Here is my rig with my old UD3fP and old 750 psu testing. XT 45 360 in the roof and UT60 below. I had to cut the res to 170mm. I wanted to keep my hot swaps, cd and fan controller so was pushing for room in this HAF X. This is just testing for leaks. I'll put my all my components in hopefully this weekend.


that red pops big time did you mix it yourself or is that a premix?

Also you have so much more room to play with


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like colored Primochills.

Nice work @MTup










@Sgt Bilko

Nice score on the 4k. My 5.3 scored less on a quick run. Looks like I will need an OS install.

1080p 17ish FPS. Left it to grab my lunch.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks like colored Primochills.
> 
> Nice work @MTup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> Nice score on the 4k. My 5.3 scored less on a quick run. Looks like I will need an OS install.
> 
> 1080p 17ish FPS. Left it to grab my lunch.


Interesting.....

if i get around to it i might do a 5.2Ghz run later on and see what happens (writing atm







)


----------



## MTup

Yep blood red primochill all the way. Thanks mus.

@mfknjadagr8 yea it looks like a lot more room but I really wanted my res at the bottom and could have cut back more toward the front for my UT60 but what's done is done. it's tiring making sure everything is perfect. This fits well for what I want though. Thanks man.


----------



## mus1mus

Here you go Sarge.


----------



## mus1mus

Here you go Sarge.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Yep blood red primochill all the way. Thanks mus.
> 
> @mfknjadagr8 yea it looks like a lot more room but I really wanted my res at the bottom and could have cut back more toward the front for my UT60 but what's done is done. it's tiring making sure everything is perfect. This fits well for what I want though. Thanks man.


Wait, are you running the UT60 Passive?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here you go Sarge.


alrighty then....I'll run it tonight some time....you're on


----------



## mus1mus

Waiiiit. I have to redo all my OCs!

Lost all my Profiles?









I'm staying late in the office tonight so, see ya later..


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here you go Sarge.
> 
> 
> Wait, are you running the UT60 Passive?[/quote}
> 
> You mean from my XT 45? Yes as an extra cooler.


----------



## mus1mus

The one beside the RES.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The one beside the RES.


XT 45 360 in the roof. UT 60 beside res. Yes going res-cpu-XT45-360-UT60-240 res. It flows beautifully. The XT45-360 will dissipate heat more than the UT60-240 thus the 240 will be used as an extra cooler.

One thing I have to say is that many here on OCN have said that if you can cool your cpu then you won't need as much voltage. I've been an electrician all my life and have never seen this unless there is something special inside a cpu that can control this phenomenon . I will run at 1.6v with mine to achieve 5.0GHz 24/7 I'm sure.


----------



## mus1mus

Oh, you should've been better off putting fans to that 63mil rad. It should help by a few degrees.

Regarding your last statement, it kinda work like this:

More Heat = More Electron Loss (Electron Migration)

The CPU becomes more inefficient at higher temps. Thus needing moar Voltage to compnsate. But the cycle then moves on. More Voltage = Hotter Temps. So yeah. Better to keep it cooler.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh, you should've been better off putting fans to that 63mil rad. It should help by a few degrees.
> 
> Regarding your last statement, it kinda work like this:
> 
> More Heat = More Electron Loss (Electron Migration)
> 
> The CPU becomes more inefficient at higher temps. Thus needing moar Voltage to compnsate. But the cycle then moves on. More Voltage = Hotter Temps. So yeah. Better to keep it cooler.


I still may put fans on the 240. I was counting on the front 230mm fan for the time being. As far as More Heat - More electron loss this is true but the circuits are so short in distance. Hey if I can get my cpu to work with less voltage you'll be the first one I'll notify. lol


----------



## Mega Man

Nonono. You are confused with how electricity works. You think it has to do with electrons and heat. Nonsense!

It all has to do with smoke. As long as you keep the smoke in. The unit works. Once you let the smoke out though... never again!


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nonono. You are confused with how electricity works. You think it has to do with electrons and heat. Nonsense!
> 
> It all has to do with smoke. As long as you keep the smoke in. The unit works. Once you let the smoke out though... never again!


Lol. I live by them rules. One thing I can say is I've never gotten in trouble for exiting smoke.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nonono. You are confused with how electricity works. You think it has to do with electrons and heat. Nonsense!
> 
> It all has to do with smoke. As long as you keep the smoke in. The unit works. Once you let the smoke out though... never again!


You Are Wrong!









My doc said I need to keep the smoke out or my equipment will die sooner on me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nonono. You are confused with how electricity works. You think it has to do with electrons and heat. Nonsense!
> 
> It all has to do with smoke. As long as you keep the smoke in. The unit works. Once you let the smoke out though... never again!
> 
> 
> 
> You Are Wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My doc said I need to keep the smoke in my equipment or it will die sooner on me.
Click to expand...

Fixed for you


----------



## MTup

I'm just now starting to believe my doc at my age.


----------



## hurricane28

This is my best i can get so far:



I had a score of 17.40 but unfortunately i forget to save it









Still trying tho


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> One thing I have to say is that many here on OCN have said that if you can cool your cpu then you won't need as much voltage. I've been an electrician all my life and have never seen this unless there is something special inside a cpu that can control this phenomenon . I will run at 1.6v with mine to achieve 5.0GHz 24/7 I'm sure.


This is much more noticeable when using extreme cooling, ( -180c) like booting into windows at 5.8G with 1.55v. This is true and has more to do with switching efficiency AFIK


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is much more noticeable when using extreme cooling, ( -180c) like booting into windows at 5.8G with 1.55v. This is true and has more to do with switching efficiency AFIK


Hmm, I was going to test the whole cooler is better thing but tbh as long as you keep the chip relatively cool stability should be maintained.


----------



## Johan45

Improving your cooling in general will help the efficiency of the chip, it's just much more noticeable at exremes. If you were to run your loop through a bunch of ice I'm certain that you would go further on the same voltage. Same goes for AIO VS custom loop


----------



## Benjiw

Intel owners be like....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Everendless*
> 
> There are plenty of videos that show more fans in push pull help airflow. There is another set on the other side. It's push push pull. Plus I had them, so why not use them.
> 
> The flow has to go like I have mine setup otherwise it will impede the flow through the GPU blocks.


I just... I just can't even some times....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Improving your cooling in general will help the efficiency of the chip, it's just much more noticeable at exremes. If you were to run your loop through a bunch of ice I'm certain that you would go further on the same voltage. Same goes for AIO VS custom loop


when u add ice it becomes sub ambient cooling until the ice melts anyway. Sub ambient can start to change the vcore required.

It is a common miss conception above ambient though. Over in the intel delid thread occasionally people think they will be able to drop vcore when lowering temps. It does increase efficiency but rarely ever allows lowering vcore more than .02v.

With my fx8300 and previos fx cpus. The cpu is rather easy to tame with a 240/280 aio. Its the motherboard that seems to gain stability by adding cooling. The cooler the vrms the better the cpu can perform.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when u add ice it becomes sub ambient cooling until the ice melts anyway. Sub ambient can start to change the vcore required.
> 
> It is a common miss conception above ambient though. Over in the intel delid thread occasionally people think they will be able to drop vcore when lowering temps. It does increase efficiency but rarely ever allows lowering vcore more than .02v.
> 
> With my fx8300 and previos fx cpus. The cpu is rather easy to tame with a 240/280 aio. Its the motherboard that seems to gain stability by adding cooling. The cooler the vrms the better the cpu can perform.


still equates to cooler is better no matter how you slice it







this is why most people here cringe when they hear overclock and 212 in the same sentence


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> still equates to cooler is better no matter how you slice it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why most people here cringe when they hear overclock and 212 in the same sentence


Exactly.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Improving your cooling in general will help the efficiency of the chip, it's just much more noticeable at exremes. If you were to run your loop through a bunch of ice I'm certain that you would go further on the same voltage. Same goes for AIO VS custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> when u add ice it becomes sub ambient cooling until the ice melts anyway. Sub ambient can start to change the vcore required.
> 
> It is a common miss conception above ambient though. Over in the intel delid thread occasionally people think they will be able to drop vcore when lowering temps. It does increase efficiency but rarely ever allows lowering vcore more than .02v.
> 
> With my fx8300 and previos fx cpus. The cpu is rather easy to tame with a 240/280 aio. Its the motherboard that seems to gain stability by adding cooling. The cooler the vrms the better the cpu can perform.
Click to expand...

It isn't as rare as you may think. But that is as far as I will go. As I know you are going to tell me how wrong I am

There is a reason we have stated you need to cool the chip off to get it stable. .. we have said that several times in this thread


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> still equates to cooler is better no matter how you slice it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why most people here cringe when they hear overclock and 212 in the same sentence


yes but a fx8350 that is 4.5ghz stable at 1.35v at 55c will not magically be stable 4.5ghz at 1.25v by dropping the cpu temps to 45c.

That is the point I was making. Cooler is better but it will not change the voltage/frequency properties of the cpu outside a maybe a tiny .01v-.v03 efficiency difference.

It can make a nice difference if your barely holding safe temps and the mobo vrms are on the edge of exploding sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It isn't as rare as you may think. But that is as far as I will go. *As I know you are going to tell me how wrong I am*
> 
> There is a reason we have stated you need to cool the chip off to get it stable. .. we have said that several times in this thread


I was talking about after it is already stable. Droping 10 or 15c more with better cooling doesnt change much. And no I dont think anything you said was wrong.


----------



## Alastair

Since we are talking about cooler =better.







Looks like i can definitely look forward to some lower temps from this lapping.









Almost perfect.

Lapped my water block as well. As my Cpu was concave and my waterblock was convex.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since we are talking about cooler =better.
> 
> Looks like i can definitely look forward to some lower temps from this lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost perfect.
> 
> Lapped my water block as well. As my Cpu was concave and my waterblock was convex.
> (snipped pics)


Nice job.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since we are talking about cooler =better.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i can definitely look forward to some lower temps from this lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost perfect.
> 
> Lapped my water block as well. As my Cpu was concave and my waterblock was convex.


Nice and shinny!

Will be nice to see some results from this.


----------



## zila

Very nice, I'm sure you'll see some improvement.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Don't have a clue how you can still hear. Anyhow, working toward 5GHz 24/7. Here is my rig with my old UD3fP and old 750 psu testing. XT 45 360 in the roof and UT60 below. I had to cut the res to 170mm. I wanted to keep my hot swaps, cd and fan controller so was pushing for room in this HAF X. This is just testing for leaks. I'll put my all my components in hopefully this weekend.


Looks pretty darn good!









How do you like the PrimoChill CTR™ Compression Tube Reservoir System Phase 2?

I got one in January to replace an EK D5 enabled res/pump combo...

I did this only for the red tube as EK doesn't have colored tubes...

My performance has gone down a bit due to higher temps, I don't believe the Primochill pump top is as good as EK performance wise...

BTW: I have a 240 tube...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Alrighty guys and girls,

You wanted some temp results with the Stock 125w Cooler, Hyper 212 and the Seidon 120XL correct?

This is all in my test rig which is in my sig below but if you don't want to be bothered with it then here we are:

CPU: FX-8350
Motherboard: Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula
Memory: 16GB AMD R9 Gamer Series @ 2400Mhz 11-12-12-31
PSU: Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1200w
GPU: XFX Double Dissipation R9 290x
SSD: PNY XLR8 240GB SSD
Case: CM HAF Stacker 935
TIM: Noctua NT-H1

here are the voltages/clock speeds I know you want to see:

 

 

I'm going to use ROG Realbench for the temp testing as i've found it heat things up better that IBT or Prime95 and it's a bit applicable in the real world









Starting off with the stock 125w AMD cooler, Now i don't actually have the stock cooler that came with my 8350 i do however have the one that was on my Phenom 9750 and it has changed a little since then but not by a massive amount, the differences are the newer cooler has a bigger baseplate and it does not have a shroud over the fan so temps would be better than the one i have but not by a massive amount.



So at the stock 4.0 (with 4.2 Turbo) it hit 71.8c pretty easy tbh which means (at least on my chip) that the stock cooler is just that, a stock cooler but with the newer one i would hazard a guess and say you wouldn't go past 68c with it (better chip helps too).....and with 4.4 it hit 83.4c before BSOD kicked in.....so obviously there aren't any 4.6 or 4.8 tests here.

So Moving onto the Hyper 212, in my case it's a 212X but close enough imo.

we all know it, some love it and some hate it so after seeing how badly the stock cooler does with my chip the 212 can't be much better can it?



Not bad....4.6Ghz is under control pretty easy but 4.8 gets a little warm for my tastes.

And now the Seidon 120XL, The little budget 120mm AIO, I'll be using it in Push/Pull but also bear in mind that i have lapped this cooler since the finish on the coldplate was a bit meh out of the box:


Spoiler: Before & After Lapping Pics



 



And here are the temps:



I have to admit this AIO did a hell of alot better than i was expecting but there we go....

And because just to round this out and since i have one.....a CM Nepton 240m



And that's that......as i have mentioned before the reason i didn't do 5.0Ghz is simply because my chip doesn't really like it that much and the voltage required for it would rule out everything but the 240m to post a valid result









So you've got the stock air cooler, an aftermarket air cooler, a 120mm AIO and a 240mm AIO which i think rounds it out pretty nicely, the only other one i could add which would be a high end air cooler but this has taken me the better part of 5 hours to do so i'm going to leave it at that for now









Anyways, hope you guys find this somewhat informative or useful and if someone out there wants to have a better go with the stock cooler by all means go for it


----------



## diggiddi

Reps for U







i have a antec 620 a 212 hyper and the stock cooler, Based on this I'll be hooking up the 212 if the aio goes out. Until I upgrade at least


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Reps for U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a antec 620 a 212 hyper and the stock cooler, Based on this I'll be hooking up the 212 if the aio goes out. Until I upgrade at least


Thanks


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> Thanks


How many fans on the 212 and are you tinting when you apply the TIM?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many fans on the 212 and are you tinting when you apply the TIM?
Click to expand...

Everything was done with the stock fans on them, in the case of the 212 it's just a single fan and what do you mean by tinting?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Everything was done with the stock fans on them, in the case of the 212 it's just a single fan and what do you mean by tinting?


I'm thinking he meant tinning? But yeah good results...I'm thoroughly suprised the 212 did so well at 4.6 at that voltage...you must have very well optimized airflow...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Everything was done with the stock fans on them, in the case of the 212 it's just a single fan and what do you mean by tinting?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he meant tinning? But yeah good results...I'm thoroughly suprised the 212 did so well at 4.6 at that voltage...you must have very well optimized airflow...
Click to expand...

Actually my HAF Stacker has 2 x Corsair AF120's in the front and the stock 140mm silent CM fan in the rear exhaust and thats it.......

The 212 is a better cooler than ehat most give it credit for


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> I am in TX and I keep my apt about 68f I like it cold lol. I do not know if it is reading the temps correctly in cpid hwmonitor


Actually it isn't accurate till under load. About 40 c iirc.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since we are talking about cooler =better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i can definitely look forward to some lower temps from this lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost perfect.
> 
> Lapped my water block as well. As my Cpu was concave and my waterblock was convex.


Nice job. Lapping takes work. I used to lap all my cpu's and heatsinks.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one Sarge.

ROG test is way hotter on core than IBT on my tests. But is way cooler on the VRMs.

Hmmm. I guess I am wrong on the stock cooler then.









+1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty guys and girls,
> 
> You wanted some temp results with the Stock 125w Cooler, Hyper 212 and the Seidon 120XL correct?
> 
> This is all in my test rig which is in my sig below but if you don't want to be bothered with it then here we are:
> 
> CPU: FX-8350
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula
> Memory: 16GB AMD R9 Gamer Series @ 2400Mhz 11-12-12-31
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1200w
> GPU: XFX Double Dissipation R9 290x
> SSD: PNY XLR8 240GB SSD
> Case: CM HAF Stacker 935
> TIM: Noctua NT-H1
> 
> here are the voltages/clock speeds I know you want to see:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use ROG Realbench for the temp testing as i've found it heat things up better that IBT or Prime95 and it's a bit applicable in the real world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off with the stock 125w AMD cooler, Now i don't actually have the stock cooler that came with my 8350 i do however have the one that was on my Phenom 9750 and it has changed a little since then but not by a massive amount, the differences are the newer cooler has a bigger baseplate and it does not have a shroud over the fan so temps would be better than the one i have but not by a massive amount.
> 
> 
> 
> So at the stock 4.0 (with 4.2 Turbo) it hit 71.8c pretty easy tbh which means (at least on my chip) that the stock cooler is just that, a stock cooler but with the newer one i would hazard a guess and say you wouldn't go past 68c with it (better chip helps too).....and with 4.4 it hit 83.4c before BSOD kicked in.....so obviously there aren't any 4.6 or 4.8 tests here.
> 
> So Moving onto the Hyper 212, in my case it's a 212X but close enough imo.
> 
> we all know it, some love it and some hate it so after seeing how badly the stock cooler does with my chip the 212 can't be much better can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad....4.6Ghz is under control pretty easy but 4.8 gets a little warm for my tastes.
> 
> And now the Seidon 120XL, The little budget 120mm AIO, I'll be using it in Push/Pull but also bear in mind that i have lapped this cooler since the finish on the coldplate was a bit meh out of the box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before & After Lapping Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the temps:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit this AIO did a hell of alot better than i was expecting but there we go....
> 
> And because just to round this out and since i have one.....a CM Nepton 240m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's that......as i have mentioned before the reason i didn't do 5.0Ghz is simply because my chip doesn't really like it that much and the voltage required for it would rule out everything but the 240m to post a valid result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you've got the stock air cooler, an aftermarket air cooler, a 120mm AIO and a 240mm AIO which i think rounds it out pretty nicely, the only other one i could add which would be a high end air cooler but this has taken me the better part of 5 hours to do so i'm going to leave it at that for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, hope you guys find this somewhat informative or useful and if someone out there wants to have a better go with the stock cooler by all means go for it


Nice, thanks for the information







.

I set up my daily driver 8370 at 4.8ghz 1.464 volts, thermaltake 2.0 water extreme, 1.35v cpu/nb 70F ambients, chv-z stock fans in pull config.
Results were 25 C Idle 70C maximum at load with a maximum liquid temp of 35.2C , extreme settings on the cooler. The 8370 is post 1429 , most likely a lower leakage chip than the 8350. I wanted to see how it compared at your settings, I'll try dropping the voltage and see what it will do.


----------



## JourneymanMike

@Sgt Bilko Good work brother!









I would've liked to have seen the Swiftech 240X included in your testing...

You know, just wondering where it would stand against the other AIO's...

Maybe you could buy one , just for grins...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one Sarge.
> 
> ROG test is way hotter on core than IBT on my tests. But is way cooler on the VRMs.
> 
> Hmmm. I guess I am wrong on the stock cooler then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Thanks mate,

Well to be fair my chip isn't the best example out there and my stock cooler isn't the best either so it's kidn here nor there but if you got a good cooler + chip i could see you doing 4.2-4.4 with it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty guys and girls,
> 
> You wanted some temp results with the Stock 125w Cooler, Hyper 212 and the Seidon 120XL correct?
> 
> This is all in my test rig which is in my sig below but if you don't want to be bothered with it then here we are:
> 
> CPU: FX-8350
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula
> Memory: 16GB AMD R9 Gamer Series @ 2400Mhz 11-12-12-31
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1200w
> GPU: XFX Double Dissipation R9 290x
> SSD: PNY XLR8 240GB SSD
> Case: CM HAF Stacker 935
> TIM: Noctua NT-H1
> 
> here are the voltages/clock speeds I know you want to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use ROG Realbench for the temp testing as i've found it heat things up better that IBT or Prime95 and it's a bit applicable in the real world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off with the stock 125w AMD cooler, Now i don't actually have the stock cooler that came with my 8350 i do however have the one that was on my Phenom 9750 and it has changed a little since then but not by a massive amount, the differences are the newer cooler has a bigger baseplate and it does not have a shroud over the fan so temps would be better than the one i have but not by a massive amount.
> 
> 
> 
> So at the stock 4.0 (with 4.2 Turbo) it hit 71.8c pretty easy tbh which means (at least on my chip) that the stock cooler is just that, a stock cooler but with the newer one i would hazard a guess and say you wouldn't go past 68c with it (better chip helps too).....and with 4.4 it hit 83.4c before BSOD kicked in.....so obviously there aren't any 4.6 or 4.8 tests here.
> 
> So Moving onto the Hyper 212, in my case it's a 212X but close enough imo.
> 
> we all know it, some love it and some hate it so after seeing how badly the stock cooler does with my chip the 212 can't be much better can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad....4.6Ghz is under control pretty easy but 4.8 gets a little warm for my tastes.
> 
> And now the Seidon 120XL, The little budget 120mm AIO, I'll be using it in Push/Pull but also bear in mind that i have lapped this cooler since the finish on the coldplate was a bit meh out of the box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before & After Lapping Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the temps:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit this AIO did a hell of alot better than i was expecting but there we go....
> 
> And because just to round this out and since i have one.....a CM Nepton 240m
> 
> 
> 
> And that's that......as i have mentioned before the reason i didn't do 5.0Ghz is simply because my chip doesn't really like it that much and the voltage required for it would rule out everything but the 240m to post a valid result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you've got the stock air cooler, an aftermarket air cooler, a 120mm AIO and a 240mm AIO which i think rounds it out pretty nicely, the only other one i could add which would be a high end air cooler but this has taken me the better part of 5 hours to do so i'm going to leave it at that for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, hope you guys find this somewhat informative or useful and if someone out there wants to have a better go with the stock cooler by all means go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thanks for the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I set up my daily driver 8370 at 4.8ghz 1.464 volts, thermaltake 2.0 water extreme, 1.35v cpu/nb 70F ambients, chv-z stock fans in pull config.
> Results were 25 C Idle 70C maximum at load with a maximum liquid temp of 35.2C , extreme settings on the cooler. The 8370 is post 1429 , most likely a lower leakage chip than the 8350. I wanted to see how it compared at your settings, I'll try dropping the voltage and see what it will do.
Click to expand...

My 8350 is a 1326 batch and after 4.8 it takes quite a bit of juice to get anymore out of it but with the coolers those are straight out of the box how they come (apart from the Seidon which i lapped a while ago)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko Good work brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would've liked to have seen the Swiftech 240X included in your testing...
> 
> You know, just wondering where it would stand against the other AIO's...
> 
> Maybe you could buy one , just for grins...


Haha, well tbh I'd love to try one out but for me they aren't worth what they are charging for them here, Link

Now that's actually the same cost as my loop......expensive AIO don't you think?









And these tests i did just for here, they aren't apart of anything else but i do have some other coolers here that I've either done or am going to do testing with


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm thinking he meant tinning? But yeah good results...I'm thoroughly suprised the 212 did so well at 4.6 at that voltage...you must have very well optimized airflow...


No I meant tinting. See page 4 on the link for description

"Tinting the Heatsink and Metal cap:
Why tint the heatsink and metal cap? Simply put, it will lessen the break-in
period. If the break-in period is reduced you will achieve maximum performance
in less time (To learn more about the break-in period for your Arctic Silver's
product please see page 6). '

http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/int/vl/intel_app_method_vertical_line_v1.1.pdf


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one Sarge.
> 
> ROG test is way hotter on core than IBT on my tests. But is way cooler on the VRMs.
> 
> Hmmm. I guess I am wrong on the stock cooler then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate,
> 
> Well to be fair my chip isn't the best example out there and my stock cooler isn't the best either so it's kidn here nor there but if you got a good cooler + chip i could see you doing 4.2-4.4 with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty guys and girls,
> 
> You wanted some temp results with the Stock 125w Cooler, Hyper 212 and the Seidon 120XL correct?
> 
> This is all in my test rig which is in my sig below but if you don't want to be bothered with it then here we are:
> 
> CPU: FX-8350
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula
> Memory: 16GB AMD R9 Gamer Series @ 2400Mhz 11-12-12-31
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1200w
> GPU: XFX Double Dissipation R9 290x
> SSD: PNY XLR8 240GB SSD
> Case: CM HAF Stacker 935
> TIM: Noctua NT-H1
> 
> here are the voltages/clock speeds I know you want to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use ROG Realbench for the temp testing as i've found it heat things up better that IBT or Prime95 and it's a bit applicable in the real world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off with the stock 125w AMD cooler, Now i don't actually have the stock cooler that came with my 8350 i do however have the one that was on my Phenom 9750 and it has changed a little since then but not by a massive amount, the differences are the newer cooler has a bigger baseplate and it does not have a shroud over the fan so temps would be better than the one i have but not by a massive amount.
> 
> 
> 
> So at the stock 4.0 (with 4.2 Turbo) it hit 71.8c pretty easy tbh which means (at least on my chip) that the stock cooler is just that, a stock cooler but with the newer one i would hazard a guess and say you wouldn't go past 68c with it (better chip helps too).....and with 4.4 it hit 83.4c before BSOD kicked in.....so obviously there aren't any 4.6 or 4.8 tests here.
> 
> So Moving onto the Hyper 212, in my case it's a 212X but close enough imo.
> 
> we all know it, some love it and some hate it so after seeing how badly the stock cooler does with my chip the 212 can't be much better can it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad....4.6Ghz is under control pretty easy but 4.8 gets a little warm for my tastes.
> 
> And now the Seidon 120XL, The little budget 120mm AIO, I'll be using it in Push/Pull but also bear in mind that i have lapped this cooler since the finish on the coldplate was a bit meh out of the box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before & After Lapping Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the temps:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit this AIO did a hell of alot better than i was expecting but there we go....
> 
> And because just to round this out and since i have one.....a CM Nepton 240m
> 
> 
> 
> And that's that......as i have mentioned before the reason i didn't do 5.0Ghz is simply because my chip doesn't really like it that much and the voltage required for it would rule out everything but the 240m to post a valid result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you've got the stock air cooler, an aftermarket air cooler, a 120mm AIO and a 240mm AIO which i think rounds it out pretty nicely, the only other one i could add which would be a high end air cooler but this has taken me the better part of 5 hours to do so i'm going to leave it at that for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, hope you guys find this somewhat informative or useful and if someone out there wants to have a better go with the stock cooler by all means go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, thanks for the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I set up my daily driver 8370 at 4.8ghz 1.464 volts, thermaltake 2.0 water extreme, 1.35v cpu/nb 70F ambients, chv-z stock fans in pull config.
> Results were 25 C Idle 70C maximum at load with a maximum liquid temp of 35.2C , extreme settings on the cooler. The 8370 is post 1429 , most likely a lower leakage chip than the 8350. I wanted to see how it compared at your settings, I'll try dropping the voltage and see what it will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 8350 is a 1326 batch and after 4.8 it takes quite a bit of juice to get anymore out of it but with the coolers those are straight out of the box how they come (apart from the Seidon which i lapped a while ago)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko Good work brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would've liked to have seen the Swiftech 240X included in your testing...
> 
> You know, just wondering where it would stand against the other AIO's...
> 
> Maybe you could buy one , just for grins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, well tbh I'd love to try one out but for me they aren't worth what they are charging for them here, Link
> 
> Now that's actually the same cost as my loop......expensive AIO don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these tests i did just for here, they aren't apart of anything else but i do have some other coolers here that I've either done or am going to do testing with
Click to expand...

The cooler has over 2 years use on it and one of the fans isn't running as fast as it did when it was new ( radiator could be dirty too







) .
Interesting to see the differences at any rate. I think the best I've done on a stock cooler was prime 95 at 4.4ghz - 8320 1.4 V on a 990FX gd 65 hitting 59C
Couple more runs
1.428 v 4.8ghz idle 22 load 61 liquid 35.2
1.38 v 4.8ghz idle 20 load 55 liquid 34.8


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm thinking he meant tinning? But yeah good results...I'm thoroughly suprised the 212 did so well at 4.6 at that voltage...you must have very well optimized airflow...
> 
> 
> 
> No I meant tinting. See page 4 on the link for description
> 
> "Tinting the Heatsink and Metal cap:
> Why tint the heatsink and metal cap? Simply put, it will lessen the break-in
> period. If the break-in period is reduced you will achieve maximum performance
> in less time (To learn more about the break-in period for your Arctic Silver's
> product please see page 6). '
> 
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/int/vl/intel_app_method_vertical_line_v1.1.pdf
Click to expand...

Ahh, well that's why i used NT-H1 opposed to AS5 and the like (I've run out of Gelid GC Extreme), The burn-in time is so small compared to other pastes that you can almost start straight away, that said i did run Realbench 3 times on each clock setting with each cooler and took an average of the results (main reason it takes so long to do)


----------



## JourneymanMike

@Sgt Bilko Yah man, that's ridiculous

It's $149.99 on the Swiftech web-site (Out Of Stock)

And it's $199.00 on Amazon, which is also crazy...

Geeze, the H220X is $154 on Amazon!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahh, well that's why i used NT-H1 opposed to AS5 and the like (I've run out of Gelid GC Extreme), The burn-in time is so small compared to other pastes that you can almost start straight away, that said i did run Realbench 3 times on each clock setting with each cooler and took an average of the results (main reason it takes so long to do)


Its actually supposed to help with the raised pipes on the 212


----------



## cssorkinman

Last run at 4.8 ghz 1.35 volts idle 20 load 51 liquid 33.5

I tried 1.32 volts and it crashed with 13 seconds left in handbrake


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The cooler has over 2 years use on it and one of the fans isn't running as fast as it did when it was new ( radiator could be dirty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> Interesting to see the differences at any rate. I think the best I've done on a stock cooler was prime 95 at 4.4ghz - 8320 1.4 V on a 990FX gd 65 hitting 59C
> Couple more runs
> 1.428 v 4.8ghz idle 22 load 61 liquid 35.2
> 1.38 v 4.8ghz idle 20 load 55 liquid 34.8


Yeah, if i manage to get another stock cooler i'll redo it (I'm not going to start looking for one though







), and those are some nice temps there man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko Yah man, that's ridiculous
> 
> It's $149.99 on the Swiftech web-site (Out Of Stock)
> 
> And it's $199.00 on Amazon, which is also crazy...
> 
> Geeze, the H220X is $154 on Amazon!


Yeah......Aussie dollar has dropped quite alot lately so all of our hardware prices went through the roof because of it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahh, well that's why i used NT-H1 opposed to AS5 and the like (I've run out of Gelid GC Extreme), The burn-in time is so small compared to other pastes that you can almost start straight away, that said i did run Realbench 3 times on each clock setting with each cooler and took an average of the results (main reason it takes so long to do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually supposed to help with the raised pipes on the 212
Click to expand...

I'd believe it but then I'd have to do the same for each cooler, same method, same testing etc etc......it's a pain sometimes but it's better for it to remain consistent and tbh i think the temps were quite good in a closed case enviroment


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The cooler has over 2 years use on it and one of the fans isn't running as fast as it did when it was new ( radiator could be dirty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> Interesting to see the differences at any rate. I think the best I've done on a stock cooler was prime 95 at 4.4ghz - 8320 1.4 V on a 990FX gd 65 hitting 59C
> Couple more runs
> 1.428 v 4.8ghz idle 22 load 61 liquid 35.2
> 1.38 v 4.8ghz idle 20 load 55 liquid 34.8
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if i manage to get another stock cooler i'll redo it (I'm not going to start looking for one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and those are some nice temps there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko Yah man, that's ridiculous
> 
> It's $149.99 on the Swiftech web-site (Out Of Stock)
> 
> And it's $199.00 on Amazon, which is also crazy...
> 
> Geeze, the H220X is $154 on Amazon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah......Aussie dollar has dropped quite alot lately so all of our hardware prices went through the roof because of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahh, well that's why i used NT-H1 opposed to AS5 and the like (I've run out of Gelid GC Extreme), The burn-in time is so small compared to other pastes that you can almost start straight away, that said i did run Realbench 3 times on each clock setting with each cooler and took an average of the results (main reason it takes so long to do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its actually supposed to help with the raised pipes on the 212
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe it but then I'd have to do the same for each cooler, same method, same testing etc etc......it's a pain sometimes but it's better for it to remain consistent and tbh i think the temps were quite good in a closed case enviroment
Click to expand...

Thanks, I only ran one test at each voltage and the sides are off of my case ..... like usual...lol
I ran my 8350 for over a year at 5ghz in that rig without any problems due to heat during normal use, but it wouldn't hold up under stress testing.
Those stock coolers are about $20 new on ebay in the US. I've actually bought a few to slap on low wattage htpc and industrial control rigs - they work great for that, never spinning up the fan past low in most cases ( pardon the pun







).
That 8370 is a good undervolter , maybe even better than my 8370 e,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The cooler has over 2 years use on it and one of the fans isn't running as fast as it did when it was new ( radiator could be dirty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> Interesting to see the differences at any rate. I think the best I've done on a stock cooler was prime 95 at 4.4ghz - 8320 1.4 V on a 990FX gd 65 hitting 59C
> Couple more runs
> 1.428 v 4.8ghz idle 22 load 61 liquid 35.2
> 1.38 v 4.8ghz idle 20 load 55 liquid 34.8
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if i manage to get another stock cooler i'll redo it (I'm not going to start looking for one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and those are some nice temps there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko Yah man, that's ridiculous
> 
> It's $149.99 on the Swiftech web-site (Out Of Stock)
> 
> And it's $199.00 on Amazon, which is also crazy...
> 
> Geeze, the H220X is $154 on Amazon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah......Aussie dollar has dropped quite alot lately so all of our hardware prices went through the roof because of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahh, well that's why i used NT-H1 opposed to AS5 and the like (I've run out of Gelid GC Extreme), The burn-in time is so small compared to other pastes that you can almost start straight away, that said i did run Realbench 3 times on each clock setting with each cooler and took an average of the results (main reason it takes so long to do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its actually supposed to help with the raised pipes on the 212
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd believe it but then I'd have to do the same for each cooler, same method, same testing etc etc......it's a pain sometimes but it's better for it to remain consistent and tbh i think the temps were quite good in a closed case enviroment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I only ran one test at each voltage and the sides are off of my case ..... like usual...lol
> I ran my 8350 for over a year at 5ghz in that rig without any problems due to heat during normal use, but it wouldn't hold up under stress testing.
> Those stock coolers are about $20 new on ebay in the US. I've actually bought a few to slap on low wattage htpc and industrial control rigs - they work great for that, never spinning up the fan past low in most cases ( pardon the pun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> That 8370 is a good undervolter , maybe even better than my 8370 e,
Click to expand...

I normally use the 125w coolers on the 95w chips (6300, APU's etc) just because they work so well there, even managed to get my 6300 up to 4.7Ghz with it on there for benching but it was nice and stable at 4.5 with it


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually my HAF Stacker has 2 x Corsair AF120's in the front and the stock 140mm silent CM fan in the rear exhaust and thats it.......
> 
> The 212 is a better cooler than ehat most give it credit for


well I know it does fine for around 4.4 but the one my friend had wasn't that great...it was pretty badly convex...on a 6 core amd with locked bios @ 2.3 he was overheating when running newer games after a good cleaning and a repaste he got down to under 60c...but he was scared to let me lap it so when he was gone I used a metal file and some 1000 grit to flatten it a bit....dropped his temps to 50c under load but I wasn't impressed tbh...probably a combination of things good to see they aren't all that poor


----------



## diggiddi

Guys why does HWinfo have 3 diff cpu temp readings ie CPU 0 , CPU 0 Package and Motherboard Asus Sabertooth has another CPU temp reading?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys why does HWinfo have 3 diff cpu temp readings ie CPU 0 , CPU 0 Package and Motherboard Asus Sabertooth has another CPU temp reading?


CPU and CPU package are the same thing IIRC and motherboard CPU is the socket.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys why does HWinfo have 3 diff cpu temp readings ie CPU 0 , CPU 0 Package and Motherboard Asus Sabertooth has another CPU temp reading?


Cpu 0 and cpu 0 package are the core temps (the same thing lol)

and cpu under sabertooth is the socket temp


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> CPU and CPU package are the same thing IIRC and motherboard CPU is the socket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cpu 0 and cpu 0 package are the core temps (the same thing lol)
> 
> and cpu under sabertooth is the socket temp


Thank you kind sirs +rep


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thank you kind sirs +rep


No problem, happy to help, I too was confused on this subject many moons ago.

On another note, how can I increase my score a bit more??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thank you kind sirs +rep
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, happy to help, I too was confused on this subject many moons ago.
> 
> On another note, how can I increase my score a bit more??
Click to expand...

It's almost all about the gpu - use precision to bump up the clocks on the card.
4.9 cpu stock 780ti

4.9ghz cpu overclocked 780ti


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's almost all about the gpu - use precision to bump up the clocks on the card.
> 4.9 cpu stock 780ti
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9ghz cpu overclocked 780ti


I've already overclocked the card to 1.5ghz but not got much in the way of voltage headroom, as soon as I start adding power to it the perfcap kicks in.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've already overclocked the card to 1.5ghz but not got much in the way of voltage headroom, as soon as I start adding power to it the perfcap kicks in.


Mod the Bios. You need to raise the TDP and maybe give it more Voltage, if you can. Visit the owners club.


----------



## mus1mus

1080P at 5.3


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1080P at 5.3


Nice!!









Now i guess i gotta do this huh?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1080P at 5.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i guess i gotta do this huh?
Click to expand...

You should.









4K Froze on that Voltage. Still haven't checked the run I left it with. Bussyyyyy calibrating 'em U2413s


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1080P at 5.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i guess i gotta do this huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Froze on that Voltage. Still haven't checked the run I left it with. Bussyyyyy calibrating 'em U2413s
Click to expand...

Quick and dirty 1080p run:



With your higher HT and NB speeds (plus new OS install) I'm guessing that's where the extra speed comes from......either way nice run mate









And yeah....i froze on 4k with that voltage as well


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1080P at 5.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i guess i gotta do this huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4K Froze on that Voltage. Still haven't checked the run I left it with. Bussyyyyy calibrating 'em U2413s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quick and dirty 1080p run:
> 
> 
> 
> With your higher HT and NB speeds (plus new OS install) I'm guessing that's where the extra speed comes from......either way nice run mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah....i froze on 4k with that voltage as well
Click to expand...









I reckon you will keep on trying.

I gotta say, it's never repeatable though. My other runs after would be around 17.8 fps.

I reckon the little differences lie in Memory Tuning.







FSB at 225 is the max I can set to get the Memory to run at 2400 10-12-12-CR1. Profile 2 of the kit sets it to 224









Edit:
And ohh, Win 10 was a dirty OS from X99







No further tweaks needed.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quick and dirty 1080p run:
> 
> 
> 
> With your higher HT and NB speeds (plus new OS install) I'm guessing that's where the extra speed comes from......either way nice run mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah....i froze on 4k with that voltage as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you will keep on trying.
> 
> I gotta say, it's never repeatable though. My other runs after would be around 17.8 fps.
> 
> I reckon the little differences lie in Memory Tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB at 225 is the max I can set to get the Memory to run at 2400 10-12-12-CR1. Profile 2 of the kit sets it to 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> And ohh, Win 10 was a dirty OS from X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No further tweaks needed.
Click to expand...

Oh I'll keep at it, I've got a couple of HWBot comps I've been having a crack at lately so that has taken a bit of my time up, I'm actually competing against Johan in one of them









I haven't done any serious messing about with FSB on this board yet, just all Multi atm.....it all takes time


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quick and dirty 1080p run:
> 
> 
> 
> With your higher HT and NB speeds (plus new OS install) I'm guessing that's where the extra speed comes from......either way nice run mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah....i froze on 4k with that voltage as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you will keep on trying.
> 
> I gotta say, it's never repeatable though. My other runs after would be around 17.8 fps.
> 
> I reckon the little differences lie in Memory Tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB at 225 is the max I can set to get the Memory to run at 2400 10-12-12-CR1. Profile 2 of the kit sets it to 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> And ohh, Win 10 was a dirty OS from X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No further tweaks needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'll keep at it, I've got a couple of HWBot comps I've been having a crack at lately so that has taken a bit of my time up, I'm actually competing against Johan in one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done any serious messing about with FSB on this board yet, just all Multi atm.....it all takes time
Click to expand...

Which ones?

I wanna join the party. lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quick and dirty 1080p run:
> 
> 
> 
> With your higher HT and NB speeds (plus new OS install) I'm guessing that's where the extra speed comes from......either way nice run mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah....i froze on 4k with that voltage as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon you will keep on trying.
> 
> I gotta say, it's never repeatable though. My other runs after would be around 17.8 fps.
> 
> I reckon the little differences lie in Memory Tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB at 225 is the max I can set to get the Memory to run at 2400 10-12-12-CR1. Profile 2 of the kit sets it to 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> And ohh, Win 10 was a dirty OS from X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No further tweaks needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'll keep at it, I've got a couple of HWBot comps I've been having a crack at lately so that has taken a bit of my time up, I'm actually competing against Johan in one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done any serious messing about with FSB on this board yet, just all Multi atm.....it all takes time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> I wanna join the party. lol
Click to expand...

Well this one: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division4_round3

And I'm currently in this one as well: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season1_division5_round3

^ That one is for APU's though


----------



## fx63007850

Here my runs @4.8, 1080 and 4k


----------



## Alastair

Well I decided to go all the way with lapping my CPU and my waterblock. I busted out the plolish and my dremel and got to work. The results. An almost perfect mirror finish with only a few minor surface imperfections. Too bad I can't admire the shininess when it's all up and running.


----------



## mus1mus

I want temp results.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I want temp results.


me too!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> me too!


So get 'em rollin'.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Oh man...

New benchy and i gotta just sit back and watch until board gets here









Love that lap btw!

Thinking of doing that while I'm down...


----------



## zila

Nice lap job pal. You can almost shave in that thing.


----------



## Alastair

Well. My rebuild is moving along. Busy sleeving my cables. So yeah. Still waiting for my Fury waterblocks to arrive so yeah.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Nice lap job pal. You can almost shave in that thing.


I feel like I'm the only one who shaves in the shower no mirror and doesn't miss spots...is it that hard to do?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No problem, happy to help, I too was confused on this subject many moons ago.
> 
> On another note, how can I increase my score a bit more??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No problem, happy to help, I too was confused on this subject many moons ago.
> 
> On another note, how can I increase my score a bit more??


What settings are you using on your 8350 for your overclock? just replaced my 1090t with the 8350 and I have yet to start overclocking. Trying to see what others are using for settings before I start to get an idea. I know every chip is different but gotta start somewhere.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Who one win 10 noticed a voltage increase on start up. I think something is going on as i plug 2 hdds in and it locks on start up but i put one or the other in boots fine... any thoughts?


----------



## Alastair

I know it's OT. But I really think the cables are coming along nicely.


----------



## mus1mus

Someone told me to straighten up the wires first before sleeving. For some nicer overall appearance.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Improving your cooling in general will help the efficiency of the chip, it's just much more noticeable at exremes. If you were to run your loop through a bunch of ice I'm certain that you would go further on the same voltage. Same goes for AIO VS custom loop


Now this would be nice if I can keep a lower voltage. Next weekend should be the test.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Looks pretty darn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the PrimoChill CTR™ Compression Tube Reservoir System Phase 2?
> 
> I got one in January to replace an EK D5 enabled res/pump combo...
> 
> I did this only for the red tube as EK doesn't have colored tubes...
> 
> My performance has gone down a bit due to higher temps, I don't believe the Primochill pump top is as good as EK performance wise...
> 
> BTW: I have a 240 tube...


I haven't powered a mb yet but have run the pump for the last few days and there is plenty of return. That is the D5 pump in the bottom set at 3. I think it'll do fine but haven't had time to put my system in the case yet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1080P at 5.3


Nice score dude!

this is my best so far:



Quite amazing because temps weren't that bad to be honest, highest was 66c under 25c ambient.

I tried 5.3Ghz but it seems my CPU doesn't like high RAM, CPU/NB and CPU.. Perhaps i could do it but temps would be uncomfortably high for this cooler.

I use my stock Corsair SP120 fans as spot fans and they do an amazing job







but they make a terrible noise compared to the Noctua's. The Noctua's are louder but thats because they move a ton of air. The Corsair ones on the other hand make terrible noises and shows me how poor the build quality is compared to Noctua.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice.









You have to note that this might be one of the most CPU taxing benches to run out there. So a run could freeze on an unstable core.

You can actually push the core to it's knees using Overkill Mode at same number of instances as your cores/threads.


----------



## Benjiw

Just leaving this here:
Quote:


> Its not about the components. No modern motherboard or indeed the speed of the RAM will affect the overall speed of a system that much. Linus himself proved that with motherboards, and have you ever tried DDR3 1600 underclocked to 800MHz?. You need to stop blatantly ignoring the facts and railing against the experience of others who speak the truth about AMD's FX line. It is **** compared to AMD's and Intel's older CPU, and Intel's newer one.


Pretty sure my overclocked RAM makes a difference....
Quote:


> MSI 970 Gaming, just standard DDR3 1600 and a Seidon 240M for the cooler. Everything was setup correctly-with a fresh install of Windows 7 with all of the relevant updates (including the one to fix performance in Windows 7). The motherboard handled it just fine (my friend didn't want it overclocked) and the CPU never overheated.


FX are **** brigade, coming at you with no clue how to overclock an AMD cpu what what!


----------



## mus1mus

What's with all that?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's with all that?


http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/448966-if-zen-really-is-pushed-back-to-q4-will-you-just-go-ahead-and-buy-intel/page-4

There, have a giggle, if i'm indeed wrong feel free to educate me.







Goes on for several pages.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, TBH my rig fared better on my previous RAM kit than my current 2400 TridentX.

But that thing is doing 2133 at 8-8-9









Though tuning it (or any other kit) at that frequency might be harder than just buying a kit that runs at a guaranteed 2400.

On topic, 2133 CL 8 might beat the 2400 CL 10 in speed (Latency) but could be a bit behind in raw Bandwidth (MHz)









(FX likes low latency kit indeed. But that is due to some of the chips having trouble running 2400 or the fact that 2400 is not a guaranteed speed per spec.)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to note that this might be one of the most CPU taxing benches to run out there. So a run could freeze on an unstable core.
> 
> You can actually push the core to it's knees using Overkill Mode at same number of instances as your cores/threads.


Thnx,

Yes this must be the most taxing on my CPU except for real live rendering in Adobe Premiere Pro.

I am still amazed what's possible with this cooler tbh, at 5.2Ghz i needed 1.560v to be stable enough for this bench and temps were as high as 66c! Socket was nice and cool tho and didn't see more than 55c with the tornado fan behind the motherboard.

Don't ask me how loud it was but it was quite loud as you can understand with these monster fans. At idle with the fan profile on quiet mode in Corsair Link i measured 27 DB and at that setting i can game and do all kind of stuff but rendering of course.

I did some testing on RAM speed as well and i noticed a small increase from 1866 MHz 8-9-9-24 stock to 2400 MHz 11-11-11-30. At a certain point the latency cancels out the speed at about 2400 MHz 12-12-12-38.

I figured that my chip likes fast and low latency RAM. As a matter a fact, i am looking for the best 2400 MHz low latency 16GB kit because in some applications i can use a lot more than 8GB i am running now.

This is the best kit i can find for now: https://www.alternate.nl/G-Skill/16-GB-DDR3-2400-Kit-Werkgeheugen/html/product/1002084?tk=7&lk=9330

I think i am going to order it tomorrow or so


----------



## mus1mus

That's the same kit as mine but only in 8GB flavor.









Profile 1 works well with 225 FSB for 2400 10-12-12-31 TRFC - 160ns and CR1. Might also work with 10-12-11. or 9-11-11 if you can tune it.


----------



## hurricane28

Seriously, Linus Techtips...? No wonder he is having those claims because he buys Linus his "reviews" and his testing methodology...

Linus had a video on YouTube that he claimed that 1333 was just as fast as 2400 MHz RAM... he also had an video that he claims that pulling air though a rad is better than pushing and push/pull made no difference at all..

Linus has great enthusiasm but his testing methodology is rather poor and sometimes you can call it stupid. And because of these poor reviews or his "testings" you get people that believe him and making stupids claims and start fights all over the net.

In the beginning i needed to learn a lot about my system and how to overclock it and i learned a lot from people over here and still do. A long the way i also met a lot of people who are making stupid claims and telling me that i can't do this and that, but i learned the basics and went from there.

That's why i can bench at 5.2 Ghz and even higher dependent on the benchmark. Just ignore or try not to stick too much energy in people that simply will not learn and are too ignorant on what's going on. Not worth the energy en time IMO, just proof them wrong and if they still not understand its their issue.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's the same kit as mine but only in 8GB flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile 1 works well with 225 FSB for 2400 10-12-12-31 TRFC - 160ns and CR1. Might also work with 10-12-11. or 9-11-11 if you can tune it.


Nice









I have mine running at stock timings but at 110ns. Don't know if that really helps but i changed it once and didn't have any problems so far so i leave it.

I would like to have 32Gb RAM but that's a little too expensive IMO. Also i would like to have blue instead of the red heat spreaders on the kit but i guess tridentX overclocks better than RipjawsX.


----------



## mus1mus

100ns does make a bit of a difference.

Just a tip for the Tridents:
My kit didnt like FSB above 252. Which ran fine on my Ballistix.
110ns is a no-go.
You might encounter FSB holes on that kit.
Can't run 2133 CL 9









I'll try if I can get it to 2500.









On the Linus comment:
I wonder if people can't see the "sponsored by" flag on his videos or are just too ignorant about it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seriously, Linus Techtips...? No wonder he is having those claims because he buys Linus his "reviews" and his testing methodology...
> 
> Linus had a video on YouTube that he claimed that 1333 was just as fast as 2400 MHz RAM... he also had an video that he claims that pulling air though a rad is better than pushing and push/pull made no difference at all..
> 
> Linus has great enthusiasm but his testing methodology is rather poor and sometimes you can call it stupid. And because of these poor reviews or his "testings" you get people that believe him and making stupids claims and start fights all over the net.
> 
> In the beginning i needed to learn a lot about my system and how to overclock it and i learned a lot from people over here and still do. A long the way i also met a lot of people who are making stupid claims and telling me that i can't do this and that, but i learned the basics and went from there.
> 
> That's why i can bench at 5.2 Ghz and even higher dependent on the benchmark. Just ignore or try not to stick too much energy in people that simply will not learn and are too ignorant on what's going on. Not worth the energy en time IMO, just proof them wrong and if they still not understand its their issue.


I normally just bear bait them now tbh, lol I find it funny that their go to answers for things are always the same. If it was upto them every system built would be an i5 in a phanteks case filled with nocuta fans an AIO or hyper 212s. Cracks me up!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seriously, Linus Techtips...? No wonder he is having those claims because he buys Linus his "reviews" and his testing methodology...
> 
> Linus had a video on YouTube that he claimed that 1333 was just as fast as 2400 MHz RAM... he also had an video that he claims that *pulling air though a rad is better than pushing* and push/pull made no difference at all..
> 
> Linus has great enthusiasm but his testing methodology is rather poor and sometimes you can call it stupid. And because of these poor reviews or his "testings" you get people that believe him and making stupids claims and start fights all over the net.
> 
> In the beginning i needed to learn a lot about my system and how to overclock it and i learned a lot from people over here and still do. A long the way i also met a lot of people who are making stupid claims and telling me that i can't do this and that, but i learned the basics and went from there.
> 
> That's why i can bench at 5.2 Ghz and even higher dependent on the benchmark. Just ignore or try not to stick too much energy in people that simply will not learn and are too ignorant on what's going on. Not worth the energy en time IMO, just proof them wrong and if they still not understand its their issue.


It is.


----------



## mus1mus

by how much?

If it's 2C, it will not matter much for me.









If you can see significant amount of degrees shaved off from push to pull, I might test it myself.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> by how much?
> 
> If it's 2C, it will not matter much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can see significant amount of degrees shaved off from push to pull, I might test it myself.


Push pull>pull>push

It's all relative though, and in my opinion, for high clocks on Vishera 8 cores, fan/radiator performance is secondary to having a good cooling block and a proper mount.

The best config I had on an H-100 was 2 140's in push with a gap of about 2 inches between those fans and the radiator ( sides of the case and drive cage acting as a shroud) with the stock 120's in pull.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Push pull>pull>push
> 
> *It's all relative though, and in my opinion, for high clocks on Vishera 8 cores, fan/radiator performance is secondary to having a good cooling block and a proper mount.*
> 
> The best config I had on an H-100 was 2 140's in push with a gap of about 2 inches between those fans and the radiator ( sides of the case and drive cage acting as a shroud) with the stock 120's in pull.


Soo true. I think it will matter up to 2 * 120 AIOs and small loops. 360 rads and up will benefit very little from it due to their larger heat dissipation prowess that already do well minimizing the air-water delta. That being said, fan performance still matters as well as, ambient temps.









I'm getting less than 1C of variance on my water temps at 15C ambient on 2 360s at load on my 5930K and a 290.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Wish I had ambient temps at 15c. Thats good stuff


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Soo true. I think it will matter up to 2 * 120 AIOs and small loops. 360 rads and up will benefit very little from it due to their larger heat dissipation prowess that already do well minimizing the air-water delta. That being said, fan performance still matters as well as, ambient temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting less than 1C of variance on my water temps at 15C ambient on 2 360s at load on my 5930K and a 290.


there's your problem right there you are running things too cold that's why your physics scores aren't jiving....slow like molasses in winter







jk nice though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Push pull>pull>push
> 
> *It's all relative though, and in my opinion, for high clocks on Vishera 8 cores, fan/radiator performance is secondary to having a good cooling block and a proper mount.*
> 
> The best config I had on an H-100 was 2 140's in push with a gap of about 2 inches between those fans and the radiator ( sides of the case and drive cage acting as a shroud) with the stock 120's in pull.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo true. I think it will matter up to 2 * 120 AIOs and small loops. 360 rads and up will benefit very little from it due to their larger heat dissipation prowess that already do well minimizing the air-water delta. That being said, fan performance still matters as well as, ambient temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting less than 1C of variance on my water temps at 15C ambient on 2 360s at load on my 5930K and a 290.
Click to expand...

I should set up temp sensors on the inlet and outlet of the radiator and do a proper test. Agree that the less surface area , the more important airflow becomes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Looks pretty darn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the PrimoChill CTR™ Compression Tube Reservoir System Phase 2?
> 
> I got one in January to replace an EK D5 enabled res/pump combo...
> 
> I did this only for the red tube as EK doesn't have colored tubes...
> 
> My performance has gone down a bit due to higher temps, I don't believe the Primochill pump top is as good as EK performance wise...
> 
> BTW: I have a 240 tube...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't powered a mb yet but have run the pump for the last few days and there is plenty of return. That is the D5 pump in the bottom set at 3. I think it'll do fine but haven't had time to put my system in the case yet.
Click to expand...

fyi there is no up or down, it is a loop not a waterfall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's with all that?
> 
> 
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/448966-if-zen-really-is-pushed-back-to-q4-will-you-just-go-ahead-and-buy-intel/page-4
> 
> There, have a giggle, if i'm indeed wrong feel free to educate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes on for several pages.
Click to expand...

i had no idea you are an introl


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I'm considering purchasing an 8320E or 8350 for a white box XenServer to serve VMs that will be backups to my ESXi VMs. I'm curious to know about idle and near idle power consumption on these at stock speeds. How are they?


----------



## Mega Man

sorry i d k tbh


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I'm considering purchasing an 8320E or 8350 for a white box XenServer to serve VMs that will be backups to my ESXi VMs. I'm curious to know about idle and near idle power consumption on these at stock speeds. How are they?


Can't give you exact figures. But my machine pulls about 100-120 from the wall when at idle. And that's with 3 hard drives and two GPU's. My CPU downclocks when at idle but doesn't undervolt. So at idle my cpu drops from 5GHz at 1.475V down to 2.2GHz at 1.475V.

On a different note. Any tips on how to keep my cables under control when I don't have a cable comb for my cables?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 100ns does make a bit of a difference.
> 
> Just a tip for the Tridents:
> My kit didnt like FSB above 252. Which ran fine on my Ballistix.
> 110ns is a no-go.
> You might encounter FSB holes on that kit.
> Can't run 2133 CL 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try if I can get it to 2500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Linus comment:
> I wonder if people can't see the "sponsored by" flag on his videos or are just too ignorant about it.


I thought so, i didn't set it to 110ns for no reason









My system doesn't like high FSB at all, tried to set it at 257 which is my 2400 MHz profile but it doesn't like it and it freezes right after i opened the program and try to run it.

So i just set the FSB to 200 and start playing with multipliers instead which resulted in a "stable" 5.2Ghz for a couple of runs.

I tried to get higher than 2400 MHz but its a no go i guess but i still have to try tho.

About the Linus stuff, Yeah, i seen the sponsor flag, he also doesn't do reviews but over views and call them reviews.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It is.


Well, i tried it myself which resulted in louder fan noise and slightly higher temps to be honest.

It was done with the stock Corsair fans tho but these Noctua's are made for pushing anyway so i don't want to go in to the hassle of mounting the fans around because there is no difference.

It depends on the rad and type of fans tho, i seen people have success with pushing fans on a specified rad but that's pretty rare, so to say that its better by fact is a baldy statement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Push pull>pull>push
> 
> *It's all relative though, and in my opinion, for high clocks on Vishera 8 cores, fan/radiator performance is secondary to having a good cooling block and a proper mount.*
> 
> The best config I had on an H-100 was 2 140's in push with a gap of about 2 inches between those fans and the radiator ( sides of the case and drive cage acting as a shroud) with the stock 120's in pull.


Yes i agree that its all relative, it also depends on the cooling unit itself. A high density radiator like mine likes high static/airflow fans in order to push enough air though the rad in order to extract the heat from it.

Dependent on the fans it can be beneficial to run push/pull but in my case with my 3000 RPM Noctua's its not even necessary and i doubt i will see lower temps at all because the rad can only dissipate a certain amount of heat which can be extracted with the fans. Its also made of aluminum which doesn't dissipates heat very well compared to copper radiators. I think i will see an even greater boost if i mount these fans on a fully copper radiator since they can exchange heat much faster than aluminum.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I'm considering purchasing an 8320E or 8350 for a white box XenServer to serve VMs that will be backups to my ESXi VMs. I'm curious to know about idle and near idle power consumption on these at stock speeds. How are they?


The power draw of the system, is largely dependent on the rest of components you have, including PSU efficiency, GPU type, number of HDDs, fans, etc. In my case, i run 8320 at 4Ghz (like 8350), at 1.28v (less than stock voltage).

Idle power draw is about 65W (with Cool N Quiet enabled and undervolted P-state, but at the low P-States undervolt is mostly for fun, it shaves off 1-2W) and 100% draw under stress test is about 220W. At a stock voltage of say 1.325v, you should expect a bit more. When i ran combined Prime95 + 3dMark, it went to 295-300W (with R7 260X). This is the absolutely worst scenario i can imagine. Playing Skyrim, it draws 205-210W. Video encoding is at 200W. So it depends on the type of work too.

The 8320E, should be similar to power draw with the FX6300. In that case, at stock voltage, i 'd say you have expect similar idle draw and 160W-165W on ful CPU load (140-145W if you undervolt).

These are numbers i 've taken with killawatt from the wall. But i repeat, it depends a lot on the equipment, even the motherboard. For example, the Gigabyte 970 UD3P draws almost 10W more than Asrock 970 Extreme3 with the same components.


----------



## mus1mus

IMO, its just imperative to go full-on custom loop for to avoid your given scenario.

I aint getting faded or losing my hearing yet but fans at 3K rpm? No sir, I would of get 2K fans max and do Push-Pull.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine running at stock timings but at 110ns. Don't know if that really helps but i changed it once and didn't have any problems so far so i leave it.
> 
> I would like to have 32Gb RAM but that's a little too expensive IMO. Also *i would like to have blue instead of the red heat spreaders on the kit but i guess tridentX* overclocks better than RipjawsX.


They dont come in blue but the red heatsinks are easily removable on tridents. It is just two little screws.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






It would be very easy to paint the tops.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IMO, its just imperative to go full-on custom loop for to avoid your given scenario.
> 
> I aint getting faded or losing my hearing yet but fans at 3K rpm? No sir, I would of get 2K fans max and do Push-Pull.


Yeah, the only big improvement for my cooling setup would go full custom loop which is too expensive for me and its too much work for me to set it up and keep it maintained.

Like i said before, the fans are not that loud at quiet mode which i run 80% anyways. My system only produces +-28 DB under light load and under gaming perhaps a little more. If i am running benchmarks or rendering files or other more taxing stuff the fans kick up to full blast and that can be quite loud yes, but i couldn't care less because there is no fan that is quiet and produces very high static pressure i need for my rad. I searched all over the net and couldn't find any fans that are much better than these with lower noise. There is simply no fan that has high static pressure and is quiet at the same time, its simply science.

Its a small price to pay for running high density radiator i guess.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> They dont come in blue but the red heatsinks are easily removable on tridents. It is just two little screws.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very easy to paint the tops.


Thnx for the info









I haven't decided yet if i buy these because i need several other stuff as well so i need to make up my mind which is the best choice for now since i can only spend money on one thing at a time.

IF i go with this kit, i would not paint it because the sticker on the stick itself is red as well so that would look weird IMO. I guess i just remove the heat sink if it interferes with anything else otherwise i would just leave it be.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided yet if i buy these because i need several other stuff as well so i need to make up my mind which is the best choice for now since i can only spend money on one thing at a time.
> 
> IF i go with this kit, i would not paint it because the sticker on the stick itself is red as well so that would look weird IMO. I guess i just remove the heat sink if it interferes with anything else otherwise i would just leave it be.


I had to remove the tops in my fractal R5 in order to fit my 360 PE rad. They still look fine but mostly black without the tops.

The heatsink tops dont change the way they oc. Its really just for looks.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can't give you exact figures. But my machine pulls about 100-120 from the wall when at idle. And that's with 3 hard drives and two GPU's. My CPU downclocks when at idle but doesn't undervolt. So at idle my cpu drops from 5GHz at 1.475V down to 2.2GHz at 1.475V.
> 
> On a different note. *Any tips on how to keep my cables under control when I don't have a cable comb for my cables*?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1406132/cable-lacing-tutorial-a-k-a-cable-stitching-cable-sewing/0_50

Probably time consuming but the results look pretty good.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi there is no up or down, it is a loop not a waterfall
> i had no idea you are an introl


seller is dropping it off next week, it's for my gf and i'm gunna see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## fx63007850

i got some pig of a chip, when trying to run ibt just freezes @5ghz with 1.525 volts


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i got some pig of a chip, when trying to run ibt just freezes @5ghz with 1.525 volts


try 1.55 freezes=moar volts


----------



## fx63007850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try 1.55 freezes=moar volts


i will and for my 4.8 oc only needs 1.475 and max temp is 45c gaming but spikes to 54c when loading games as have both my gpu's under water aswell.

should i just keep it under 60c while gaming and not care about the spike temps if it go's over 60c


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try 1.55 freezes=moar volts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i got some pig of a chip, when trying to run ibt just freezes @5ghz with 1.525 volts


Yep, you gotta remember, AMD specs the 9590 at 1.55v default and that's at 4.7GHz, and 5GHz turbo.

Mind you most of them can undervolt at 4.7, OR be set to a solid 5GHz at that voltage.....

How old is the chip?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i will and for my 4.8 oc only needs 1.475 and max temp is 45c gaming but spikes to 54c when loading games as have both my gpu's under water aswell.
> 
> should i just keep it under 60c while gaming and not care about the spike temps if it go's over 60c


Are you using only multi for 5GHz? Some chips have that trait. You might need little help from FSB to get there and slow tweaking.

Spikes are not that harmful as long as the duration is not that long. 75C on load is not that harmful to the chip as well.


----------



## fx63007850

my chip is about 8 months old and yeah im just using the multi, i will give the fsb ago and for the spikes it last for about 15-40 seconds

if im going to use the fsb should i try 23x219


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try 1.55 freezes=moar volts
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i got some pig of a chip, when trying to run ibt just freezes @5ghz with 1.525 volts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you gotta remember, AMD specs the 9590 at 1.55v default and that's at 4.7GHz, and 5GHz turbo.
> 
> Mind you most of them can undervolt at 4.7, OR be set to a solid 5GHz at that voltage.....
> 
> How old is the chip?
Click to expand...

Mine will do 5.0 at 1.488v in windows but it ramps up after that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i will and for my 4.8 oc only needs 1.475 and max temp is 45c gaming but spikes to 54c when loading games as have both my gpu's under water aswell.
> 
> should i just keep it under 60c while gaming and not care about the spike temps if it go's over 60c
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using only multi for 5GHz? Some chips have that trait. You might need little help from FSB to get there and slow tweaking.
> 
> Spikes are not that harmful as long as the duration is not that long. 75C on load is not that harmful to the chip as well.
Click to expand...

^ that is a good possibility, my 8350 will go to 4.8 with straight multi but anything after requires some fsb tweaking


----------



## cssorkinman

Finally got around to cleaning the radiator and dust filter on the Extreme water 2.0 , 4C improvement in temps on real bench at 4.8 ghz 1.464 V


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> my chip is about 8 months old and yeah im just using the multi, i will give the fsb ago and for the spikes it last for about 15-40 seconds
> 
> if im going to use the fsb should i try 23x219


The FSB value is not a given thing. That depends on your components.

RAM dictates how much you can add or what values can be acceptable as well as the chip's FSB responsiveness. I always make surw I stay within known RAM clocks when doing FSB OC. Like 233 for 1866, 250 for 2000, 229 or 267 for 2133, 225 for 2400 etc.

Do note that there are FSB holes that are either caused by the chip or RAM.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally got around to cleaning the radiator and dust filter on the Extreme water 2.0 , 4C improvement in temps on real bench at 4.8 ghz 1.464 V


That's quite an improvement, I've seen similar temp drops when i cleaned my radiator and applied some fresh TIM.

What TIM do you use if i may ask? And how is that cooler under load, can you get 5Ghz stable 24/7?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally got around to cleaning the radiator and dust filter on the Extreme water 2.0 , 4C improvement in temps on real bench at 4.8 ghz 1.464 V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The FSB value is not a given thing. That depends on your components.
> 
> RAM dictates how much you can add or what values can be acceptable as well as the chip's FSB responsiveness. I always make surw I stay within known RAM clocks when doing FSB OC. Like 233 for 1866, 250 for 2000, 229 or 267 for 2133, 225 for 2400 etc.
> 
> Do note that there are FSB holes that are either caused by the chip or RAM.


I agree, when i was benching with HWBOT x265 i couldn't get a high FSB at all. I could only get 5.250 Ghz stable at 200 FSB an play a little with voltages and other settings of this board. Anything above 200 crashed.

I have no idea what is causing this, could be the chip or RAM or maybe both. On another note, i do run 110ns so lowering it to perhaps 160 or 300 could gain more stability i guess. I go look tomorrow.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally got around to cleaning the radiator and dust filter on the Extreme water 2.0 , 4C improvement in temps on real bench at 4.8 ghz 1.464 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite an improvement, I've seen similar temp drops when i cleaned my radiator and applied some fresh TIM.
> 
> What TIM do you use if i may ask? And how is that cooler under load, can you get 5Ghz stable 24/7?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally got around to cleaning the radiator and dust filter on the Extreme water 2.0 , 4C improvement in temps on real bench at 4.8 ghz 1.464 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The FSB value is not a given thing. That depends on your components.
> 
> RAM dictates how much you can add or what values can be acceptable as well as the chip's FSB responsiveness. I always make surw I stay within known RAM clocks when doing FSB OC. Like 233 for 1866, 250 for 2000, 229 or 267 for 2133, 225 for 2400 etc.
> 
> Do note that there are FSB holes that are either caused by the chip or RAM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, when i was benching with HWBOT x265 i couldn't get a high FSB at all. I could only get 5.250 Ghz stable at 200 FSB an play a little with voltages and other settings of this board. Anything above 200 crashed.
> 
> I have no idea what is causing this, could be the chip or RAM or maybe both. On another note, i do run 110ns so lowering it to perhaps 160 or 300 could gain more stability i guess. I go look tomorrow.
Click to expand...

AS 5,
I ran one of my 8350's for a year at 5 ghz on it without any problems for daily usage, but prime 95 or ibt avx will overwhelm it rather quickly at that speed. I acquired some more 8 cores and have since that time had 9370, 8370e and 8370's in the same rig with the same cooler. The 9370 was terribly hot , heat limited to undervolting at stock clocks. The others will run 5 ghz with much less voltage and can be operated at 5 ghz for normal operation, but the voltage wall is very steep above 4.95 on them . 4.9 ghz @ 1.46 volts on the 8370 is what I am running now.

The H-100 may have a slight edge in cooling ability but does so with much higher noise levels.


----------



## mus1mus

Testing stability with X265 Overkill Mode.

1 instance per Thread.

Good exercise eh?





Let's see if it can do 4K at this Voltage.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Regarding ram what governs how low you can set the ns response time...I've never seen this specd anywhere and I've always wondered what controls it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Regarding ram what governs how low you can set the ns response time...I've never seen this specd anywhere and I've always wondered what controls it


TRFC you mean?

Kingston usually indicate theirs: http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KHX1866C9D3K2_4GX.pdf

For others, you only need to test to verify.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can't give you exact figures. But my machine pulls about 100-120 from the wall when at idle. And that's with 3 hard drives and two GPU's. My CPU downclocks when at idle but doesn't undervolt. So at idle my cpu drops from 5GHz at 1.475V down to 2.2GHz at 1.475V.
> 
> On a different note. *Any tips on how to keep my cables under control when I don't have a cable comb for my cables*?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406132/cable-lacing-tutorial-a-k-a-cable-stitching-cable-sewing/0_50
> 
> Probably time consuming but the results look pretty good.
Click to expand...





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> my chip is about 8 months old and yeah im just using the multi, i will give the fsb ago and for the spikes it last for about 15-40 seconds
> 
> if im going to use the fsb should i try 23x219
> 
> 
> 
> The FSB value is not a given thing. That depends on your components.
> 
> RAM dictates how much you can add or what values can be acceptable as well as the chip's FSB responsiveness. I always make surw I stay within known RAM clocks when doing FSB OC. Like 233 for 1866, 250 for 2000, 229 or 267 for 2133, 225 for 2400 etc.
> 
> Do note that there are FSB holes that are either caused by the chip or RAM.
Click to expand...

also to note i can set the fsb at 300 on the same ish ram


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TRFC you mean?
> 
> Kingston usually indicate theirs: http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KHX1866C9D3K2_4GX.pdf
> 
> For others, you only need to test to verify.


yeah...both of my gskill sets won't boot on my saber board at anything but 300ns just wondering what controls this if it's ram dependant or if voltages and timings are factors


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah...both of my gskill sets won't boot on my saber board at anything but 300ns just wondering what controls this if it's ram dependant or if voltages and timings are factors


If it doesn't boot at anything lower than 300ns, I gotta say it's the RAM kit.
If it's stability, Voltage should help.

What I do is determine a stable baseline and lower TRFC. Improves Latency a bit if the kit allows. (IIRC, Drive strength settings also help on Stability but not on booting (DRAM Training issues).

Also, try using the slots near the CPU. It will by default use a lower TRFC than the slots further. On my Crucials, inner slots can be lowered to 110ns, while outer slots default to 160ns minimum.

Darker slots I mean.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also to note i can set the fsb at 300 on the same ish ram


I can too, on my Crucials.







for a RAM clock of 2000MHz. Kit or IMC can not do 2400 at that FSB though.

But these TridentXs wont budge above 253. (hate RAM Multis lower than 8 or 1600's)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

i have this set...only its red and 8 gb 2x4 couldnt find the set i bought need to look on the sticker for the exact model
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571

And i also have these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i have this set...only its red and 8 gb 2x4 couldnt find the set i bought need to look on the sticker for the exact model
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571
> 
> And i also have these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460


Not much info on them right?

They also tend to use different chips from kit to kit. So hard to get a grasp of the actual chips unless you open the Heatsink.

(My first of DDR4s from Gskill were Hynix's which are good clockers but with 2 sticks failing memtest on XMP. The replacement they sent me uses Samsungs. still clocks to 3200 from a base of 2400 albeit looser timings than the first kit.)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not much info on them right?
> 
> They also tend to use different chips from kit to kit. So hard to get a grasp of the actual chips unless you open the Heatsink(My first of DDR4s from Gskill were Hynix's which are good clockers but with 2 sticks failing memtest on XMP. The replacement they sent me uses Samsungs. still clocks to 3200 from a base of 2400 albeit looser timings than the first kit.)


yeah gskills website had specs the same four or five values... doesnt say much lol...they run great and never had an issue out of them but they seem to be like ragged edge of their capabilites without voltages im not comfortable puttinge through them... tightening any of the timings on either kit from rated speeds even with a voltage bump they wont boot....thats what i get i guess but at least ive never had a doa gskill stick and they run at rated speeds...i guess cl9 at 2133 is pretty good anyhow...the 1866 kit will run at 2133 but at cl 11 timings.. which defeats the purpose really they score lower than 1866 at cl9 so... not worth it


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not much info on them right?
> 
> They also tend to use different chips from kit to kit. So hard to get a grasp of the actual chips unless you open the Heatsink(My first of DDR4s from Gskill were Hynix's which are good clockers but with 2 sticks failing memtest on XMP. The replacement they sent me uses Samsungs. still clocks to 3200 from a base of 2400 albeit looser timings than the first kit.)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah gskills website had specs the same four or five values... doesnt say much lol...they run great and never had an issue out of them but they seem to be like ragged edge of their capabilites without voltages im not comfortable puttinge through them... tightening any of the timings on either kit from rated speeds even with a voltage bump they wont boot....thats what i get i guess but at least ive never had a doa gskill stick and they run at rated speeds...i guess cl9 at 2133 is pretty good anyhow...the 1866 kit will run at 2133 but at cl 11 timings.. which defeats the purpose really they score lower than 1866 at cl9 so... not worth it
Click to expand...

Ram takes a lot of patience to manipulate. It's not something you can just throw numbers at and hope they work. Voltage is also important as you can have too much as well as to little which will affect performance. 16Gb double sided kit and 8 Gb single sided have different characteristics even if they have the same chips under the spreaders.
My advice for ram is using AMDOD for in windows adjustments and AIDA64 for testing. Vary the voltage for the ram and you NB since both affect the outcome. If things aren't balanced right, they will not work right.
Here's the ROG Bios guide it'll give you a bit of info on mem settings and how they interact with the others and AMD chipset
http://rog.asus.com/7112011/crosshair-motherboards/asus-crosshair-v-formula-bios-guide-overclocking/2/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not much info on them right?
> 
> They also tend to use different chips from kit to kit. So hard to get a grasp of the actual chips unless you open the Heatsink(My first of DDR4s from Gskill were Hynix's which are good clockers but with 2 sticks failing memtest on XMP. The replacement they sent me uses Samsungs. still clocks to 3200 from a base of 2400 albeit looser timings than the first kit.)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah gskills website had specs the same four or five values... doesnt say much lol...they run great and never had an issue out of them but they seem to be like ragged edge of their capabilites without voltages im not comfortable puttinge through them... tightening any of the timings on either kit from rated speeds even with a voltage bump they wont boot....thats what i get i guess but at least ive never had a doa gskill stick and they run at rated speeds...i guess cl9 at 2133 is pretty good anyhow...the 1866 kit will run at 2133 but at cl 11 timings.. which defeats the purpose really they score lower than 1866 at cl9 so... not worth it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ram takes a lot of patience to manipulate*. It's not something you can just throw numbers at and hope they work. Voltage is also important as you can have too much as well as to little which will affect performance. 16Gb double sided kit and 8 Gb single sided have different characteristics even if they have the same chips under the spreaders.
> My advice for ram is using AMDOD for in windows adjustments and AIDA64 for testing. Vary the voltage for the ram and you NB since both affect the outcome. If things aren't balanced right, they will not work right.
> Here's the ROG Bios guide it'll give you a bit of info on mem settings and how they interact with the others and AMD chipset
> http://rog.asus.com/7112011/crosshair-motherboards/asus-crosshair-v-formula-bios-guide-overclocking/2/
Click to expand...

Which is why I'm terrible at overclocking ram.....lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Which is why I'm terrible at overclocking ram.....lol


C'mon man it's just one number at a time. Not much different than a CPU just a few more buttons to push.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Which is why I'm terrible at overclocking ram.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon man it's just one number at a time. Not much different than a CPU just a few more buttons to push.
Click to expand...

lol I know , but it also seems to be what screws up an OS too.

It's much easier to accept the fact that I'm too ham-fisted to be a top notch overclocker than it is for me to change







.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Tis true on the OS part....

I find it easy sometimes to just "settle" on RAM settings for a little while, and then regain my patience and take another crack at it later.

Seems like the amount of time in actually testing clocks... then timings.... is a lot lengthier that overclocking all other hardware.

I do like to push everything to it's limit though, so I generally find myself spending several days on the RAM (with lots of frustrated breaks in between), but not until I've tinkered with the CPU for several hours.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Tis true on the OS part....
> 
> I find it easy sometimes to just "settle" on RAM settings for a little while, and then regain my patience and take another crack at it later.
> 
> Seems like the amount of time in actually testing clocks... then timings.... is a lot lengthier that overclocking all other hardware.
> 
> I do like to push everything to it's limit though, so I generally find myself spending several days on the RAM (with lots of frustrated breaks in between), but not until I've tinkered with the CPU for several hours.


well tbh I probably won't spend the time to tweak my memory in all likelyhood I don't really bench often and I've seen little to no improvement by switching to 2133 cl9 from 1866 cl9...except in benches...but I was just curious as to what governs it...thanks to johan for the link I understand it a little better but don't think I'll spend my time tweaking something that doesn't show much improvement...for me that time is better spent enjoying my games and connecting with friends to take names...if it showed improvement as overclocking gpu and cpu does I would be doing it right now...


----------



## Johan45

You're absolutely right about the OS, I've toasted many BIOS this way too. The bright side is you pretty good at installing windows.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Which is why I'm terrible at overclocking ram.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon man it's just one number at a time. Not much different than a CPU just a few more buttons to push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol I know , but it also seems to be what screws up an OS too.
> 
> It's much easier to accept the fact that I'm too ham-fisted to be a top notch overclocker than it is for me to change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

^Ditto


----------



## mus1mus

#Cough
#ahem
#stock
#cough


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> #Cough
> #ahem
> #stock
> #cough


Its why i usually get out-of-the-box higher specced memory kits


----------



## NightAntilli

Anyone here have access to the following?;

- Windows 10
- A DX12 capable GPU
- Ashes of the Singularity benchmark
- FX-83xx CPU
- Motherboard capable of disabling 'secondary' cores?

I'm trying to figure out why the performance of the FX-8xxx CPUs is worse than an i3 in the benchmark. If we can run the benchmark normally, then disable the secondary core on each module through the BIOS and re-run the benchmarks for comparison, we might learn something.

Anyone willing to try this?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Anyone here have access to the following?;
> 
> - Ashes of the Singularity benchmark
> - FX-83xx CPU
> - Motherboard capable of disabling 'secondary' cores?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why the performance of the FX-8xxx CPUs is worse than an i3 in the benchmark. If we can run the benchmark normally, then disable the secondary core on each module through the BIOS and re-run the benchmarks for comparison, we might learn something.
> 
> Anyone willing to try this?


I have the parts not sure about the time anytime soon, in some competitions ATM and not set up for anything like that. The Crosshair V Formula non Z will do that with the right bios If you need it I can point you in the right diresction. I haven't heard about the Singularity bench but I assume it's CPU bound?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Anyone here have access to the following?;
> 
> - Ashes of the Singularity benchmark
> - FX-83xx CPU
> - Motherboard capable of disabling 'secondary' cores?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why the performance of the FX-8xxx CPUs is worse than an i3 in the benchmark. If we can run the benchmark normally, then disable the secondary core on each module through the BIOS and re-run the benchmarks for comparison, we might learn something.
> 
> Anyone willing to try this?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the parts not sure about the time anytime soon, in some competitions ATM and not set up for anything like that. The Crosshair V Formula non Z will do that with the right bios If you need it I can point you in the right diresction. I haven't heard about the Singularity bench but I assume it's CPU bound?
Click to expand...

Its really the first bench to come out with DX12 less CPU bound however allows for more draw calls, so I am not sure I would like to see what charts he is referring to in regards to this cause I haven't heard anything about an i3 beating an 83xx


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'll be looking for the bench as soon as i get done installing my board....

Should be a few hours cause i got brats on the grill









Rig looks great so far, going to post pic of brown asrock vrm's also, lmao


----------



## mus1mus

Did Realbench Encode loop overnight.

What happened to my temps?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Should be a few hours cause i got brats on the grill


I know they can get under your skin but you can't eat your kids man.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I know they can get under your skin but you can't eat your kids man.


Rofl, that not only made my night, but also helped me get through this damned unwanted rebuild! Haha


----------



## Johan45

Glad I could be of assistance ha ha. I've been there brats are long gone now.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Just so everyone knows, the ASsRock 970 performance board, is an (8+2)-4 power phase motherboard


----------



## mus1mus

You managed to Golden-Fry the chokes?

Nice Work


----------



## Johan45

8+2-4 that takes into account the doublers?


----------



## zila

That's why I don't recommend AsRock boards. This is what happened to my Extreme9 and I wasn't even pushing hard at all.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 
> Just so everyone knows, the ASsRock 970 performance board, is an (8+2)-4 power phase motherboard


one day you'll stop buying boards on price







I'm assuming that was the 70 dollar one?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> one day you'll stop buying boards on price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that was the 70 dollar one?


But of course









Haha


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well.....

Looks like some bad news...

That garbage board took my sweet baby out with it...

She did 4.9ghz @ 1.46v and i never really got the chance to see what else she could do on a good board... She will be missed









Bagpipes would be much appreciated...


----------



## zila

I understand how you must feel. Extreme9 took my good 8350 with it. Only I paid more for that piece of crap cause it was supposed to be a high end board. AsRock crap.

So, what board you got now? What chip you gonna get to replace it with?


----------



## mus1mus

Sad day.

But that is one of the things you should consider when buying a mobo. Don't make the same mistake next time.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

CPU is under warranty, so going to RMA....

Running wife's 6300 on msi 970 gaming in the mean time....

Hope the cpu replacement is a newer batch like this one was (1433)


----------



## mus1mus

If they'll accept it, you can ask before hand of the available chips' batches.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Its really the first bench to come out with DX12 less CPU bound however allows for more draw calls, so I am not sure I would like to see what charts he is referring to in regards to this cause I haven't heard anything about an i3 beating an 83xx


Well, mainly these benchmarks;




http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/DX12-GPU-and-CPU-Performance-Tested-Ashes-Singularity-Benchmark

It's weird because DX12 is supposed to have great multi-threaded scaling. So theoretically, even the FX-6300 should be wiping the floor with the fastest i3. But what we see is something different. It can also be seen that there's no real performance gain from the FX-6 to the FX-8, other than the higher clock speed (probably).

I probably should've mentioned also that the benchmark requires Windows 10. I edited it in the last post.


----------



## umeng2002

I would think the AI would be a limiting factor in that game, not just the draw calls. So a more typical game with not so many AI bots, would probably see better scaling on the FX chip.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> CPU is under warranty, so going to RMA....
> 
> Running wife's 6300 on msi 970 gaming in the mean time....
> 
> Hope the cpu replacement is a newer batch like this one was (1433)


you killed it, it did not die of manufacturing defects, please dont be one of "those" guys man- own it, buy a new one to make matters worse you bought a cheap mobo and cpu you knew it was cheap and you pushed it far too hard


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Well, mainly these benchmarks;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/DX12-GPU-and-CPU-Performance-Tested-Ashes-Singularity-Benchmark
> 
> It's weird because DX12 is supposed to have great multi-threaded scaling. So theoretically, even the FX-6300 should be wiping the floor with the fastest i3. But what we see is something different. It can also be seen that there's no real performance gain from the FX-6 to the FX-8, other than the higher clock speed (probably).
> 
> I probably should've mentioned also that the benchmark requires Windows 10. I edited it in the last post.


Should sound about right. ( game or benchmark uses maybe up to 4 threads ) Maybe not more than 8 as evident with the 6700K vs 5960X scores.

And the FX getting well, you guess it: 4 detected cores. lol

But hey, one major advantage you have over the i3 is that you can always OC the FX by about 15-25% from the base clock easily. While i3 gets stuck at being a meh.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Well, mainly these benchmarks;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/DX12-GPU-and-CPU-Performance-Tested-Ashes-Singularity-Benchmark
> 
> It's weird because DX12 is supposed to have great multi-threaded scaling. So theoretically, even the FX-6300 should be wiping the floor with the fastest i3. But what we see is something different. It can also be seen that there's no real performance gain from the FX-6 to the FX-8, other than the higher clock speed (probably).
> 
> I probably should've mentioned also that the benchmark requires Windows 10. I edited it in the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> Should sound about right. ( game or benchmark uses maybe up to 4 threads ) Maybe not more than 8 as evident with the 6700K vs 5960X scores.
> 
> And the FX getting well, you guess it: 4 detected cores. lol
> 
> But hey, one major advantage you have over the i3 is that you can always OC the FX by about 15-25% from the base clock easily. i3 gets stuck at being a meh.
Click to expand...

A preview of 3dmark 16's bias no doubt.....lol


----------



## miklkit

You have to buy into their alpha to get that benchmark. Nope, ain't happening.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You have to buy into their alpha to get that benchmark. Nope, ain't happening.


Read somewhere, a stand alone Benchmark Suite to follow.







FREE


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Anyone here have access to the following?;
> 
> - Windows 10
> - A DX12 capable GPU
> - Ashes of the Singularity benchmark
> - FX-83xx CPU
> - Motherboard capable of disabling 'secondary' cores?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why the performance of the FX-8xxx CPUs is worse than an i3 in the benchmark. If we can run the benchmark normally, then disable the secondary core on each module through the BIOS and re-run the benchmarks for comparison, we might learn something.
> 
> Anyone willing to try this?


I can do it when my machine is finished. I have 8370 and I have two Sapphire Fury's so yeah. I can do it when my machine is finished.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Anyone here have access to the following?;
> 
> - Windows 10
> - A DX12 capable GPU
> - Ashes of the Singularity benchmark
> - FX-83xx CPU
> - Motherboard capable of disabling 'secondary' cores?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why the performance of the FX-8xxx CPUs is worse than an i3 in the benchmark. If we can run the benchmark normally, then disable the secondary core on each module through the BIOS and re-run the benchmarks for comparison, we might learn something.
> 
> Anyone willing to try this?
> 
> 
> 
> I can do it when my machine is finished. I have 8370 and I have two Sapphire Fury's so yeah. I can do it when my machine is finished.
Click to expand...

I would but I don't have the game, the Saberkitty has the option to disable individual cores so by disabling cores 1,3,5 and 7 would leave 1 core active in each module wouldn't it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I would but I don't have the game, the Saberkitty has the option to disable individual cores so by disabling cores 1,3,5 and 7 would leave 1 core active in each module wouldn't it?


Does it? hmmm. I will have to check. IIRC, it doesn't have the option to run One Core Per CU.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I would but I don't have the game, the Saberkitty has the option to disable individual cores so by disabling cores 1,3,5 and 7 would leave 1 core active in each module wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Does it? hmmm. I will have to check. IIRC, it doesn't have the option to run One Core Per CU.
Click to expand...

Yeah....in that section of the bios once you enable it all it pops up with additional options


----------



## mus1mus

Ahhh. Nice. Thanks for that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahhh. Nice. Thanks for that.


No worries, i actually thought you'd know about that one already









I'll take some screencaps when i finish installing Mad Max


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahhh. Nice. Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, i actually thought you'd know about that one already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some screencaps when i finish installing Mad Max
Click to expand...

lol. I'm no expert like you guys.

I didnt have the need or the urge to check really.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahhh. Nice. Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, i actually thought you'd know about that one already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some screencaps when i finish installing Mad Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I'm no expert like you guys.
> 
> I didnt have the need or the urge to check really.
Click to expand...

Well...I normally flick through the BIOS on a new board just to see whats in there and that caught my eye


----------



## Alastair

Anyone know if M5A99FX can shutdown individual cores?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Anyone know if M5A99FX can shutdown individual cores?


it cannot.


----------



## Johan45

As far as I know the M5a and the Sabo CAN"t disable single cores only modules. Sorry guys but I think you're mistaken Sarge.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As far as I know the M5a and the Sabo CAN"t disable single cores only modules. Sorry guys but I think you're mistaken Sarge.


You are correct. Im mistaken. My msi 990 allowed it not the asus. Which is odd because the $50 78lmt usb 3 does allow turning off cores and even running 1module per core.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As far as I know the M5a and the Sabo CAN"t disable single cores only modules. Sorry guys but I think you're mistaken Sarge.


you are correct









m5a99x evo 3rd n 4th, 5th n 6th

sabertooth 3rd n4th, 5th n 6th, 7th n 8th


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As far as I know the M5a and the Sabo CAN"t disable single cores only modules. Sorry guys but I think you're mistaken Sarge.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As far as I know the M5a and the Sabo CAN"t disable single cores only modules. Sorry guys but I think you're mistaken Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m5a99x evo 3rd or 4th, 5th or 6th
> 
> sabertooth 3rd or 4th, 5th or 6th, 7th or 8th
Click to expand...

yeah i just restarted to check.....that sucks



^ That does nothing.....

And yeah, all Giga boards can disable one core per module afaik, even my FM2+ F2A88XN-Wifi board allows me to


----------



## Johan45

Yeah , I have both thos boards and trhe Crosshair IV,V and Vz. The only one that will it the CHV nonz with the right bios.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah , I have both thos boards and trhe Crosshair IV,V and Vz. The only one that will it the CHV nonz with the right bios.


Yeah, i still have my CVF here, i might need to track down that Bios for the SuperPI stage


----------



## Johan45

Here ya go Sarge BIOS9920 for CHVF


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah , I have both thos boards and trhe Crosshair IV,V and Vz. The only one that will it the CHV nonz with the right bios.


That's right, on my CVFZ, I can only turn off modules, not individual cores... bummer!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yeah i just restarted to check.....that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That does nothing.....
> 
> And yeah, all Giga boards can disable one core per module afaik, even my FM2+ F2A88XN-Wifi board allows me to


is that your sabertooth bios?

diffetrent to mine


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here ya go Sarge BIOS9920 for CHVF


Thank you sir!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yeah i just restarted to check.....that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That does nothing.....
> 
> And yeah, all Giga boards can disable one core per module afaik, even my FM2+ F2A88XN-Wifi board allows me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that your sabertooth bios?
> 
> diffetrent to mine
Click to expand...

Mine's the 2501 Bios, had this one out of the box?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Well, mainly these benchmarks;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/DX12-GPU-and-CPU-Performance-Tested-Ashes-Singularity-Benchmark
> 
> It's weird because DX12 is supposed to have great multi-threaded scaling. So theoretically, even the FX-6300 should be wiping the floor with the fastest i3. But what we see is something different. It can also be seen that there's no real performance gain from the FX-6 to the FX-8, other than the higher clock speed (probably).
> 
> I probably should've mentioned also that the benchmark requires Windows 10. I edited it in the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> Should sound about right. ( game or benchmark uses maybe up to 4 threads ) Maybe not more than 8 as evident with the 6700K vs 5960X scores.
> 
> And the FX getting well, you guess it: 4 detected cores. lol
> 
> But hey, one major advantage you have over the i3 is that you can always OC the FX by about 15-25% from the base clock easily. i3 gets stuck at being a meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A preview of 3dmark 16's bias no doubt.....lol
Click to expand...

Yeah makes sense if it has limited threads..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's the 2501 Bios, had this one out of the box?


mine is on the 2501 bios too.... it must be cpu dependant as im on the 8370


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's the 2501 Bios, had this one out of the box?
> 
> 
> 
> mine is on the 2501 bios too.... it must be cpu dependant as im on the 8370
Click to expand...

now I am going to jump up to that BIOS to just see lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> now I am going to jump up to that BIOS to just see lol


lol hope u dont lose profiles


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> now I am going to jump up to that BIOS to just see lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol hope u dont lose profiles
Click to expand...

TBH I have it all memorized in my head, and well I switched to win 10, since then my OC didn't work right,, and weird things happen.. like on stock settings if I have all my HDDs plugged in Windows wont load... like I get the windows logo, but it doesn't come up with the circle thingy load dots.....

So I need to redo OC or something anyway.

Or my bios is corrupted


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you killed it, it did not die of manufacturing defects, please dont be one of "those" guys man- own it, buy a new one to make matters worse you bought a cheap mobo and cpu you knew it was cheap and you pushed it far too hard


I see what you mean, but I don't feel like I killed the chip at all.

And as far as the board goes.... Yes, it was a budget board, but it is also claimed to be 220W compatible, meaning this board should run a 9590 @ 1.55v correct?
I gave it everything it needed to survive 1.46v happily, and I even dropped it down to 4.8GHz @ 1.4v for the summer. I actively cooled the VRM, the socket, and the CPU with a 240mm AIO

I may keep the chip and take it as a lesson learned, but maybe AMD needs to monitor their board partners claims a little closer......

I mean, am I also wrong to RMA the board? Does the vendor not need to learn a lesson of their own in quality control?


----------



## Johan45

Pretty certain that board would have ran an FX 8300 without any issue if left at stock. When going outside the realm of OEM specs YOU take the chances of something breaking since it being run OUT OF SPECIFICATION. Just my 2cents. I could apply that to myself and RMA a CPU that I killed with 2.0v trying to validate at 8.0 GHz
Technically the same thing isn't it?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty certain that board would have ran an FX 8300 without any issue if left at stock. When going outside the realm of OEM specs YOU take the chances of something breaking since it being run OUT OF SPECIFICATION. Just my 2cents. I could apply that to myself and RMA a CPU that I killed with 2.0v trying to validate at 8.0 GHz
> Technically the same thing isn't it?


Well, if you look on newegg everyone who has bought the board has had failure within 3-6 months.... Of course I was one of the first to get the board, so had no clue at the time.

I NEVER pushed more than 1.475v, which is well within the safe range stated by AMD for the CPU, and well below what ASRock claims for the board.

I feel like if I buy a 6 Speed Honda Civic SI that revs to 8K RPM, and I drive it hard for 20k miles, and the car blows up, but it's still under warranty, I am entitled to have that car repaired. No?

I get the sentiment that I should keep the chip, since it's not AMD fault that ASRock is producing garbage boards, but to me RMAing the board is total fair game.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Pretty certain that board would have ran an FX 8300 without any issue if left at stock. When going outside the realm of OEM specs YOU take the chances of something breaking since it being run OUT OF SPECIFICATION. Just my 2cents. I could apply that to myself and RMA a CPU that I killed with 2.0v trying to validate at 8.0 GHz
> Technically the same thing isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you look on newegg everyone who has bought the board has had failure within 3-6 months.... Of course I was one of the first to get the board, so had no clue at the time.
> 
> I NEVER pushed more than 1.475v, which is well within the safe range stated by AMD for the CPU, and well below what ASRock claims for the board.
> 
> I feel like if I buy a 6 Speed Honda Civic SI that revs to 8K RPM, and I drive it hard for 20k miles, and the car blows up, but it's still under warranty, I am entitled to have that car repaired. No?
> 
> I get the sentiment that I should keep the chip, since it's not AMD fault that ASRock is producing garbage boards, but to me RMAing the board is total fair game.
Click to expand...

I agree with RMA'ing the board but not the CPU.....

on the bright side of things you tested the unknown waters and brought back some solid data on that ASRock board....pity it took out the 8300 though :/


----------



## Johan45

I agree the board is a POS hands down Agent and yes I would want it RMA'd and sell it. But the 8300 was running with nearly a 50% OC on it. Well outside OEM whether or no it was within AMD specs is irrelevant since the spec on that chip isn't the same as a 9590. That's why they're sold that way.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah I'm with you guys.

Hell, to be honest this motherboard is the first thing I'll have ever RMA'd.... (except for the dreaded and repeated lots of 7900GT's sold by EVGA in 2005/6 that were exchanged probably 4 or 5 different times for a working card)

I've blown boards before (been a LONG time), even trashed a few high end GPU's and NEVER used the warranty on that stuff.

There was a line in the Forum Warz theme song that I performed for the Raptor Pit back in the day, and it clearly states "we put it all on the line, take or leave it, we do it all the time man, if we break we keep it"

I've lived by that for years.... but with this motherboard, despite understanding it was a budget board, I feel a bit dooped by ASRock, and think they should replace their crap.....

BTW, if you haven't heard that song, here it is (written, performed, recorded, produced, and mixed by myself)















BTW, check out all the retro stuffs!! lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah I'm with you guys.
> 
> Hell, to be honest this motherboard is the first thing I'll have ever RMA'd.... (except for the dreaded and repeated lots of 7900GT's sold by EVGA in 2005/6 that were exchanged probably 4 or 5 different times for a working card)
> 
> I've blown boards before (been a LONG time), even trashed a few high end GPU's and NEVER used the warranty on that stuff.
> 
> There was a line in the Forum Warz theme song that I performed for the Raptor Pit back in the day, and it clearly states "we put it all on the line, take or leave it, we do it all the time man, if we break we keep it"
> 
> I've lived by that for years.... but with this motherboard, despite understanding it was a budget board, I feel a bit dooped by ASRock, and think they should replace their crap.....
> 
> BTW, if you haven't heard that song, here it is (written, performed, recorded, produced, and mixed by myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, check out all the retro stuffs!! lol


Smith, for what it's worth, that's probably a decent job on the song...

But, at my age and musical likes, I just can't stand RAP...

Nothing against you personally, just the stull called RAP...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Smith, for what it's worth, that's probably a decent job on the song...
> 
> But, at my age and musical likes, I just can't stand RAP...
> 
> Nothing against you personally, just the stull called RAP...


Yeah I hear you, I'm actually a metal head myself, rap was a fun hobby for me though back then.

I am more of a guitar player....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I see what you mean, but I don't feel like I killed the chip at all.
> 
> And as far as the board goes.... Yes, it was a budget board, but it is also claimed to be 220W compatible, meaning this board should run a 9590 @ 1.55v correct?
> I gave it everything it needed to survive 1.46v happily, and I even dropped it down to 4.8GHz @ 1.4v for the summer. I actively cooled the VRM, the socket, and the CPU with a 240mm AIO
> 
> I may keep the chip and take it as a lesson learned, but maybe AMD needs to monitor their board partners claims a little closer......
> 
> I mean, am I also wrong to RMA the board? Does the vendor not need to learn a lesson of their own in quality control?


Yes, you should RMA. Like you say, it's is supposed to run on 1.55v. I 've put on a trial run 1.488v on the Giga UD3P and i actually put about 1.5v in another before i aborted. Without additional cooling or anything. Your model, named "performance", is clearly meant for overclockers that want to save a few bucks instead of paying the usual Sabertooth. So Asrock should expect it to overclock. If someone wanted to buy an Asrock motherboard to run stock, he would have bought the 970 extreme3 or extreme4 or the even cheaper models. No manufacturer sells a board saying "overclockable up to 5Ghz" or something, but when you sell motherboards that you KNOW are going to fall into overclockers' hands most likely, you should expect them to overclock and pay more attention to heating problems.


----------



## miklkit

I looked at that Ashes of Singularity chart and then ran Passmark. No one likes it but it tests everything. Anyway I discovered some things.

Overall my 8370 @ 5ghz is not as good as a 5820K but is equal to a 4790K and is better than a 6700K.

It is best at integer math and worst at SSE extended instructions. What does that mean for this game? The results for it are flat. Something is holding it back and I bet it is SSE.

It appears the game is optimized to use instruction sets that AMD can not use.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I looked at that Ashes of Singularity chart and then ran Passmark. No one likes it but it tests everything. Anyway I discovered some things.
> 
> Overall my 8370 @ 5ghz is not as good as a 5820K but is equal to a 4790K and is better than a 6700K.
> 
> It is best at integer math and worst at SSE extended instructions. What does that mean for this game? The results for it are flat. Something is holding it back and I bet it is SSE.
> 
> It appears the game is optimized to use instruction sets that AMD can not use.


If you open CPU-Z, you will see that Vishera supports all SSEs, up to 4.2. Of course, this is an Intel invented instruction, so Intel may have always better implementation, i don't know. One thing is certain. It's natural that Vishera performs better in integer, because in integer, all 8 cores work at their full potential. SSE uses floating point, so the Vishera's module problem kicks in, where 2 cores must run at 128 bit FPU mode each instead of 256 bit.

And i think most games use FPU (at least in part), so the shared FPU will always hit the Vishera.

EDIT: Ideally, AMD would like programs to use AMD's own instructions (FMA, XOP), but the programs that do that are very few... Video encoding is an application where Visheras perform very well, because majority of the process, is integer, although there is a part where FPU is used (and actually uses also AMD's instructions), but since the most of the heavy lifting is done with integer, Visheras hold up very well. Compressing/decompressing, by the looks of various benches, must also be primarily integer heavy operation, this is why AMD performs well there too. Same for encryption.


----------



## Johan45

It has been contended that Intel compiler coder will sense NON-intel chips and direct them toward slower instruction sets. This has been taken to court and ruled against Intel, now they're just not secretive about it. Most software is written using ICC even windows. That isn't the only problem but contributes to the performance gap. Sometimes the Intel compiler patch can make some improvements. http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=532&t=138849


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I agree with RMA'ing the board but not the CPU.....
> 
> on the bright side of things you tested the unknown waters and brought back some solid data on that ASRock board....pity it took out the 8300 though :/


I would actually try and get the board manufacturer to replace the chip...if their board hadnt went the chip was week within it's limits...if he had overclocked the chip and it failed in its own ok...but the board failed and took it with it...but if they refuse sure chalk it up to lessons learned...I personally don't rma anything unless it comes doa or dies soon thereafter...because I run my parts hard...and sometimes over heat specs too...but I've Jane's cooler is better now so I'm getting away from that...ive done two rmas in the last 15 years...one was recently on an mcp50x pump came with a bad connection...and 12 years ago an 8800gtx to go with the other one I had...I actually didn't do rma but a refund as it was the last of the stock....overpaid for it anyhow so it worked out


----------



## miklkit

The first thing I do with any new program I install is run it through the ICC Patcher. It does make a difference.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I agree with RMA'ing the board but not the CPU.....
> 
> on the bright side of things you tested the unknown waters and brought back some solid data on that ASRock board....pity it took out the 8300 though :/
> 
> 
> 
> I would actually try and get the board manufacturer to replace the chip...if their board hadnt went the chip was week within it's limits...if he had overclocked the chip and it failed in its own ok...but the board failed and took it with it...but if they refuse sure chalk it up to lessons learned...I personally don't rma anything unless it comes doa or dies soon thereafter...ive done two rmas in the last 15 years...one was recently on an mcp50x pump came with a bad connection...and 12 years ago an 8800gtx to go with the other one I had...I actually didn't do rma but a refund as it was the last of the stock....overpaid for it anyhow so it worked out
Click to expand...

Asrock will not replace the CPU. They're not liable for it. Probably quite specific in their warranty literature.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The first thing I do with any new program I install is run it through the ICC Patcher. It does make a difference.


I had downloaded it once, but seemed too much work to patch each application and i was also afraid that it may break the executable... And since i don't have performance issues (even at mere 4Ghz), i thought "let's not do it".

If only AMD had made 8 cores like the Thuban days, without sharing FPU, then the FPU performance would be like in purely integer operations. But i guess they had die size and power consumption restrictions... Still, i never liked the module idea and to this day, i am more fond of my Propus chips than the Visheras. I also had a Thuban, but never liked it much, power hungry pig, gave it for free finally to a friend this summer.

I hope Zen comes with "normal" cores, although i don't see me upgrading. Maybe i will upgrade 1 rig when Zen's revision comes out. I will probably hit at least one Vishera when they go EOL. I will probably phase out a dual core Regor, although i looooove that chip.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Asrock will not replace the CPU. They're not liable for it. Probably quite specific in their warranty literature.


I would still ask...I'd probably take myself outside and whoop up on myself for taking that chance...I almost had to with the asrock killer board







but to be fair it's still running strong on [email protected] it wasn't the sabertooth and chv killer they touted it to be by far...should've known when a washed up pro gamer was endorsing it after his other failure fatality products lol...but really though we take these chances when we buy the newest offerings with no review...I bought my 1200 watt rosewill photon without reviews...still have yet to see a proper review for it...the reviews on the 750 are good so I took a chance and so far it's doing great but had it killed my components I couldn't blame anyone but me...running them like the bulls


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I would still ask...I'd probably take myself outside and whoop up on myself for taking that chance...I almost had to with the asrock killer board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but to be fair it's still running strong on [email protected] it wasn't the sabertooth and chv killer they touted it to be by far...


I don't know what happens with the 990FX Asrock line, the 970 motherboards, have all the same problem. They heat a lot in the socket. I 've ran Asrocks since s939 and this became more apparent since AM2+ days, where they made the "new" thinner PCB. The only explanation i 've come up with, is that this might be the cause or in the case of overclocking motherboards that don't have the thin PCB, it's the fact that contrary to the competition, they probably use "normal" amount of copper inside the motherboard. The amount of copper or thin PCB may be enough to not cause problems in Intel, but in AM3+, where the CPUs are power hungry, it does! The heat will always spread according to gradient (hotter areas--> colder areas).

This IR image, must be from Intel motherboard by the looks of the VRM structure:



See how the heat is spreading away from the mosfets, uniting in a certain way the heat of the two mosfet groups and going towards the socket too. Now imagine what happens in AM3+, where the mosfets are called to deal with much higher power deliveries and the socket has been upgraded to deliver 145A to the CPU (as per Asrock's presentation: http://www.asrock.com/news/events/2011am3+/ ).

What happens, is the perfect storm. You have the mosfets pumping out a lot of heat and in Asrocks, you have the socket superheating too. So one feeds the other. The area between the socket and the VRM, underneath the surface, through the copper layer, must be heating up things from the inside out all the time.

What you have as result, is this (this is from extreme3):



^ I 've seen the same in 2 Asrock AM2+ models i have and all 970 models have it. If you see all overclocking motherboards of ASUS and Gigabyte, they all have x2 the "normal" copper (= half the electrical impedance). Asrock at least in the 970 series, probably tries to get away without and this is what you get. It's not even the mosfets fault i think. I mean, not a QC problem on the mosfets. It's that the motherboard heats in all that area from the inside out and one heat source sustains the other. Which is why some people refer that they cool the back of the socket and this drops their VRM temps too.

The way Asrock builds may be fine for stock or mild overclocks or Intel, but not for high overclocks. It may not blow, but the risk to pop is considerably increased.


----------



## MTup

Looking closely I made a duct from my rear fan to the vrm's. My HAF X came with a duct for the video cards so I cut it out and put plexi-glass in for a direct hit. The fan will be blowing in. Of course I cut a fan into the back panel for the rear of the MB. I will be putting my UD5 R5 in this weekend to test it all out.


----------



## mus1mus

Wow, that's a bit of effort. And might actually work.

Just a suggestion, try to observe dust build-up between having the fan as intake to having it reversed as exhaust as much as the difference in temps both fan orientation produce.









Great job and will wait for your results mate.

+1


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wow, that's a bit of effort. And might actually work.
> 
> Just a suggestion, try to observe dust build-up between having the fan as intake to having it reversed as exhaust as much as the difference in temps both fan orientation produce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job and will wait for your results mate.
> 
> +1


Thanks mus. Dust will be on my mind because I have it with my current setup on the intakes. I have a couple of magnetic dust filters I'll try since I don't need full blown air in on the vrm's. I'm also going with exhaust through roof radiator because it works so well with my H100i. If I need to change then I'll drop the radiator and change....


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I looked at that Ashes of Singularity chart and then ran Passmark. No one likes it but it tests everything. Anyway I discovered some things.
> 
> Overall my 8370 @ 5ghz is not as good as a 5820K but is equal to a 4790K and is better than a 6700K.
> 
> It is best at integer math and worst at SSE extended instructions. What does that mean for this game? The results for it are flat. Something is holding it back and I bet it is SSE.
> 
> It appears the game is optimized to use instruction sets that AMD can not use.


You're probably onto something here, since the game was confirmed to rely heavily on SSE2.


----------



## warpuck

I was reading that SSE2 is a intel feature and that some asm code used in the windows OS is provided by intel. It checks for cpu model. If it does not match it does not activate and sends the instruction in a longer direction for execution. It also stated it does this with some intel cpus too. This kinda in the same corner of M$ is looking to purchase AMD,, again.. Supposedly the FTC looked in to this and slapped intel on the wrist. As for M$ and AMD, well if it happens and suddenly AMD products work better in windows ? I always thought it was a Wintel thing. M$ did invest in Apple to keep from going under and a couple years later IBM quit co-developing Power PC chips with Motorola. Now intel makes the CPU and chipsets for apple. Soon after that the OS monopoly thing died down too. I know I ain't going to dig through 3.8 Gb of code in Win 8 to see if it is there. I had enough time of it with M$ DOS 6 - DR DOS 6 cutting and splicing those 2 together so I could Multi task in DOS and still use Win 3.11 when I wanted too..


----------



## miklkit

You don't have to go through lots of code to find the intel code. I tried to use the ICC Patcher on win8.1 and it found hundreds of items to patch. But it couldn't patch windows and locked up. The stuff is there and working against AMD.

Alas, all my attempts to port to Linux have failed. I'm no geek.


----------



## FooSkiii

Hey guys i have a fx8370 can i be part of the club????
My build is -

MB - Asus 990fx Sabertooth
Cooling - Phantek ph-tc14pe
Gpu - xfx r9 390
Psu - Corsair Rm1000


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FooSkiii*
> 
> Hey guys i have a fx8370 can i be part of the club????
> My build is -
> 
> MB - Asus 990fx Sabertooth
> Cooling - Phantek ph-tc14pe
> Gpu - xfx r9 390
> Psu - Corsair Rm1000


welcome







hope u enjoy your stay


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FooSkiii*
> 
> Hey guys i have a fx8370 can i be part of the club????
> My build is -
> 
> MB - Asus 990fx Sabertooth
> Cooling - Phantek ph-tc14pe
> Gpu - xfx r9 390
> Psu - Corsair Rm1000


An 8370 and a Phantek? How is that working out? I'm toying with the idea of getting a red one and slapping some TY-143s on it. Those 5-8mm heat pipes are interesting.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Alas, all my attempts to port to Linux have failed. I'm no geek.


Don't worry, you are not alone. There was a period some years ago that i was desperately trying to pass to Linux. At the end, aside the drivers issues, there was always some comand i didn't know, the OS not booting and giving a black screen with a flashing cursor waiting for comand, a software outside repositories that had to compile on my own, every distro with different quirks, desktop enviroment-dependencies etc. I can use it for basic things, but i don't know what's going on. If something is wrong with Windows, i can figure it out, i can check up the network traffic etc.

In Linux it's like, i can be rooted and i will never know what hit me... And it will never change, because they treat it as a geek toy, like you say and they 're happy with it. If they really wanted to benefit the world, they would have made it so user friendly that Windows would run for its money. But it's more like a "geekfest OS", to try and break things, so that they can fix them again and re-break them.


----------



## FooSkiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> An 8370 and a Phantek? How is that working out? I'm toying with the idea of getting a red one and slapping some TY-143s on it. Those 5-8mm heat pipes are interesting.


I got it in last week and so far its pretty awesome for an air cooler.
the stock fans that come with it do a good job but eventually i will upgrade them with Noctua nf fans.
temps go as high as 42c-45c will streaming and playing LoL clocked in at 4.1ghz
gonna run a bench mark on my system this weekend i'll post results as soon as i get them lol


----------



## miklkit

You should use the rigbuilder in the upper right hand corner of the page to build your rig and put it in your signature.


----------



## FooSkiii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You should use the rigbuilder in the upper right hand corner of the page to build your rig and put it in your signature.


Awesome didn't know i could do that lol thnx bro


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> An 8370 and a Phantek? How is that working out? I'm toying with the idea of getting a red one and slapping some TY-143s on it. Those 5-8mm heat pipes are interesting.


the ph12dx holds my 8320 @ 4.6 1.42v under 60 at all times so the 14 should do better...it competes with the noctua variants iirc


----------



## miklkit

Yes it does. I am thinking that those 8mm heat pipes might respond to temperature spikes better than 6mm heat pipes do. Those spikes bug me as normally temps are under 60C except for an occasional spike to 65C or so. Maybe bigger pipes with better flow would work better.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes it does. I am thinking that those 8mm heat pipes might respond to temperature spikes better than 6mm heat pipes do. Those spikes bug me as normally temps are under 60C except for an occasional spike to 65C or so. Maybe bigger pipes with better flow would work better.


that and the sheer size difference matters too...the 14 also can run three fans if needed iirc and the heatpipes spacing is better...it's not going to blow you away but it should help you a but both with spikes and slightly lower temp overall


----------



## hayame

Hey guys! I recently picked up a nh-d14 for my 8350 and am able to get these results:

I do not crash when I stress but I do encounter a problem, once my cpu hits 62c (socket temp) it starts to throttle (But it doesn't crash!







)
I've read in previous posts of this thread that it's because of asrock motherboards (Tested both on a 990fx extreme 3 and a 970 extreme 3) tend to get really hot for some reason, and along with this, my room temperature is usually about 28c, maybe higher.

I was wondering about if it's fine to leave it at these speeds, I won't be doing anything that requires 100% cpu load and my temps will most likely stay below it's throttling temp.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hayame*
> 
> Hey guys! I recently picked up a nh-d14 for my 8350 and am able to get these results:
> 
> I do not crash when I stress but I do encounter a problem, once my cpu hits 62c (socket temp) it starts to throttle (But it doesn't crash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I've read in previous posts of this thread that it's because of asrock motherboards (Tested both on a 990fx extreme 3 and a 970 extreme 3) tend to get really hot for some reason, and along with this, my room temperature is usually about 28c, maybe higher.
> 
> I was wondering about if it's fine to leave it at these speeds, I won't be doing anything that requires 100% cpu load and my temps will most likely stay below it's throttling temp.


that's a bloody brilliant speed for that voltage. What are you using to stress test? If your socket is overheating and holding you back, put a fan on the VRMs and put a fan on the backside of the motherboard blowing onto the socket and back of the VRM.


----------



## hayame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> that's a bloody brilliant speed for that voltage. What are you using to stress test? If your socket is overheating and holding you back, put a fan on the VRMs and put a fan on the backside of the motherboard blowing onto the socket and back of the VRM.


prime95 the one for maximum heat, and cpuz's little stress thing. And thanks for the advice! I'll try that tomorrow


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hayame*
> 
> Hey guys! I recently picked up a nh-d14 for my 8350 and am able to get these results:
> 
> I do not crash when I stress but I do encounter a problem, once my cpu hits 62c (socket temp) it starts to throttle (But it doesn't crash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I've read in previous posts of this thread that it's because of asrock motherboards (Tested both on a 990fx extreme 3 and a 970 extreme 3) tend to get really hot for some reason, and along with this, my room temperature is usually about 28c, maybe higher.
> 
> I was wondering about if it's fine to leave it at these speeds, I won't be doing anything that requires 100% cpu load and my temps will most likely stay below it's throttling temp.


Are you saying you are using one of those boards for this overclock?

62c socket temp will not throttle on those boards... THEY CAN HIT 100C!

If you are using a non-8+2 VRM ASrock board, you are getting power throttling, and if that's the case, there is no indication that your overclock is stable at all.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hayame*
> 
> Hey guys! I recently picked up a nh-d14 for my 8350 and am able to get these results:
> 
> I do not crash when I stress but I do encounter a problem, once my cpu hits 62c (socket temp) it starts to throttle (But it doesn't crash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I've read in previous posts of this thread that it's because of asrock motherboards (Tested both on a 990fx extreme 3 and a 970 extreme 3) tend to get really hot for some reason, and along with this, my room temperature is usually about 28c, maybe higher.
> 
> I was wondering about if it's fine to leave it at these speeds, I won't be doing anything that requires 100% cpu load and my temps will most likely stay below it's throttling temp.


If I was encountering any kind of throttling during stress testing I would advise to either get some ancillary cooling to eliminate it or back that overclock till you don't. Even if you don't think you will hit those temps during normal usage.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Are you saying you are using one of those boards for this overclock?
> 
> 62c socket temp will not throttle on those boards... THEY CAN HIT 100C!
> 
> If you are using a non-8+2 VRM ASrock board, you are getting power throttling, and if that's the case, there is no indication that your overclock is stable at all.


Yeah, he is throttling due to the VRM. It just happens that he notices it, when his socket is at 62C, but it's his VRM which is causing the throttling. I 've gone up to 69C socket on mine, without throttling. Because the VRM was still under the threshold. Asrock is actually of the mentality: "Go ahead and run it hot, i will stop you only at the last minute". After all, they give 1 year warranty. So if you burn it after the 1st year, they don't even care.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, he is throttling due to the VRM. It just happens that he notices it, when his socket is at 62C, but it's his VRM which is causing the throttling. I 've gone up to 69C socket on mine, without throttling. Because the VRM was still under the threshold. Asrock is actually of the mentality: "Go ahead and run it hot, i will stop you only at the last minute". After all, they give 1 year warranty. So if you burn it after the 1st year, they don't even care.


my socket hit 80 on my killer board and never throttled but the vrms weren't crazy hot...the fans smashed it into submission...my saber has hit 90 a couple of times without throttling...I'll just have to accept the 8320e won't be a 5ghz chip...at least not 24/7...by the time I decide to upgrade case and cooling again it'll be another platform


----------



## miklkit

The fans on the D14 can be moved up and down on the heat sink radiator fins. Try sliding the center fan down as close to the motherboard as you can. That way that fan will be blowing cool air directly on the VRM heat sink. Also, removing the rear I/O panel greatly increases air flow in that critical area.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my socket hit 80 on my killer board and never throttled but the vrms weren't crazy hot...the fans smashed it into submission...my saber has hit 90 a couple of times without throttling...I'll just have to accept the 8320e won't be a 5ghz chip...at least not 24/7...by the time I decide to upgrade case and cooling again it'll be another platform


90C won't be too healthy. But I did test where the throttling point or shutdown threshold on the kitty. Somewhere past 85C Cinebench and the board shuts down.

As per accepting your chip, my 8320 does need 1.6 for a stable 4.8 previously. But after trying to lessen my OC, I found that it can encode a video at 1.45Vcore at 4.7GHz. I must be doing something wrong.

I will take this chip into a cold room and see if I can get it to clock decently.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 90C won't be too healthy. But I did test where the throttling point or shutdown threshold on the kitty. Somewhere past 85C Cinebench and the board shuts down.
> 
> As per accepting your chip, my 8320 does need 1.6 for a stable 4.8 previously. But after trying to lessen my OC, I found that it can encode a video at 1.45Vcore at 4.7GHz. I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> I will take this chip into a cold room and see if I can get it to clock decently.


it wasn't extended and it suprised me it didn't shut down...my pump connector came loose while rummaging about and I realized it after starting a stress test....no flow is no good lol...it was only for about 60 seconds I actually flipped the psu switch....but yeah I expected so much more from this e chip but it's that lottery chance...one of these days I'll take the fiances chip and swap them it was my first 8320 and it managed 4.8 @ 1.48v compared to 4.8 @ 1.512 on this e chip so it's more likely to hit 5 ghz...I just hate the idea of removing that phanteks cooler and reconnecting the fan leads because it is a b... To do because if you connect them before you install you have to fight them and not get them under the cooler and in the paste and if you do it after...there's no room to get anything in there...it will likely gotten when I by a bigger case and the pro goes to her...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

His throttling is purely power related...

As far as the 8320e...

I'd expect it to be similar to my lower sku 8300, and that chip did 4.8 @ 1.4v, and 4.9 @ 1.464v (load).

That was 10 run max ibt stable.

Asrock board won't throttle until 100c socket, but it will power throttle because of the vrm inability to produce voltage after a certain point.


----------



## steven6489

Hi guys,

Recently just build an AMD rig for my home use..

Noticed that the stock cpu fan is running very very fast..staying around 6k rpm..

Rig details:
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
AMD FX 8320

Is that normal for AMD stock cpu fan?

ft.PNG 161k .PNG file


The noise for the 6k rpm fan is too annoying..decided to get cpu water cooler..

Was looking and finding water cooler..in the end planning to get NZXT Kraken X31..


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Yes pretty normal because the chip runs hot and the cooler is just enough.

Upgrade from stock cooler is advised for lower noise levels, better temps and a chance at overclocking.


----------



## snipekill2445

I see you've already gone ahead and gotten a decent cooler, the stock units are pretty terrible, the only way that can cool them effectively is with really fast, loud fans


----------



## hayame

Thanks to everyone who gave advice, i'm guessing the only way for me to get a decent stable overclock is with a better motherboard with 8+2 power phase.

And yeah snipekill2445 i didn't want to make the switch to watercooling just yet, and I was kinda worried with these nh-d14 being loud but they're actually quieter at max rpm than my last cooler lol.


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh decent air coolers aren't usually super loud unless you're trying to get it to the highest clock you can for benchmarking and stuff, my Hyper 212 Evo didn't get insanely loud.

My water loop is much nicer in general though


----------



## steven6489

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Yes pretty normal because the chip runs hot and the cooler is just enough.
> 
> Upgrade from stock cooler is advised for lower noise levels, better temps and a chance at overclocking.


Thanks for your info..at first was terrifying about the fan rpm..never got so high in Intel fan..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I see you've already gone ahead and gotten a decent cooler, the stock units are pretty terrible, the only way that can cool them effectively is with really fast, loud fans


First time use AMD CPU, kinda worry in long term if the stock fan keep running max speed thats why choose water cooling..as NZXT giving 6 years warranty..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven6489*
> 
> Thanks for your info..at first was terrifying about the fan rpm..never got so high in Intel fan..
> First time use AMD CPU, kinda worry in long term if the stock fan keep running max speed thats why choose water cooling..as NZXT giving 6 years warranty..


your killer board will probably top out around 4.6 unless you have a good clocking chip that doesn't need a lot of voltage...be sure you get a fan for front vrms and rear socket if you plan anything over 4.2 or you will experience hard vrm throttles and socket temp issues...and fan can run for years at that speed usually the problem us that it's loud and if it's running that fast it's probably at it's limits...one good thing is that fan works great for a vrm fan if you keep the rpms down under 4k...you want vrm fan and socket fan blowing towards the board with socket fan offset so the center of the fan is in the space between the backside of vrms and the socket because there is a dead spot in the center of the fan where air doesn't flow


----------



## Benjiw

Hey guys, I've moved out of my mum's house recently and into a flat with my gf and her friend. what I wanted to know is, the power draw from overclocking all my gear, how much extra is that going to cost me in the long run? is it barely noticeable of should I just downclock everything and bare with it? lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hey guys, I've moved out of my mum's house recently and into a flat with my gf and her friend. what I wanted to know is, the power draw from overclocking all my gear, how much extra is that going to cost me in the long run? is it barely noticeable of should I just downclock everything and bare with it? lol


Unless you have crazy high electricity and you run 100% load 24/7, there is nothing to worry. Just enable Cool N Quiet. For the history, 8320 @4Ghz 1.28v, draws 200W from the wall in x264 encoding (100% load), 220W Prime95. Idle: 65W (same as my FX6300 rig).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Unless you have crazy high electricity and you run 100% load 24/7, there is nothing to worry. Just enable Cool N Quiet. For the history, 8320 @4Ghz 1.28v, draws 200W from the wall in x264 encoding (100% load), 220W Prime95. Idle: 65W (same as my FX6300 rig).


this....if you turn your pc off when it's not in use or no one is home it probably wouldn't cost maybe 10 bucks a year at most unless power prices are that much more across the pond...hell even if you left it on all the time it's not a big expense...things that effect electricity bills the most are high power draw items like air conditioning units and heat pumps...and electric heaters...the best thing you can do is make sure your home is well insulated...that can save you thousands a year especially if you have electric heat


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Unless you have crazy high electricity and you run 100% load 24/7, there is nothing to worry. Just enable Cool N Quiet. For the history, 8320 @4Ghz 1.28v, draws 200W from the wall in x264 encoding (100% load), 220W Prime95. Idle: 65W (same as my FX6300 rig).


I can't enable cool n quiet for some reason, I did ask about how I could turn all power saving features back on for my 5ghz overclock but other conversations where going on at the time which is understandable really haha. It won't be used 24/7 but quite a lot as I'm going to be doing media and interactive design work for the next 2 years at university.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> this....if you turn your pc off when it's not in use our no one it's gone it probably wouldn't cost maybe 10 bucks a year at most unless power prices are that much more across the pond


I haven't had my first bill yet so can't really comment haha!









Ninja edit! I can't insulate the home lol it's a rented flat so we can't really do much, we're already pissed as they said they would clean and paint but they haven't done either one, the amount of grease and stuff we have cleaned up today is beyond a joke when the contract says it was going to be cleaned.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can't enable cool n quiet for some reason, I did ask about how I could turn all power saving features back on for my 5ghz overclock but other conversations where going on at the time which is understandable really haha. It won't be used 24/7 but quite a lot as I'm going to be doing media and interactive design work for the next 2 years at university.
> I haven't had my first bill yet so can't really comment haha!


I think mine is like .23 cents per kwh.. Which isn't bad...problem us the front two rooms in our house are horribly insulated so the ac and heat doesn't stay in so well...and the ac unit I'd underpowered for the square footage so yeah....last month's bill was $370 (238 bp)ouch...must peoples bill here runs around $60-150 (39-97 bp)at most...not sure what that is in pounds...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can't enable cool n quiet for some reason, I did ask about how I could turn all power saving features back on for my 5ghz overclock but other conversations where going on at the time which is understandable really haha. It won't be used 24/7 but quite a lot as I'm going to be doing media


Theoretically, you 'd need to enable in BIOS Cool N Quiet, C1, C6 and select a power profile in Windows power management (balanced preferably). Just don't enable APM and Turbo. If this doesn't work, it's strange.

Without Cool N Quiet you ll have somewhat higher idle consumption, but not like full load.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Theoretically, you 'd need to enable in BIOS Cool N Quiet, C1, C6 and select a power profile in Windows power management (balanced preferably). Just don't enable APM and Turbo. If this doesn't work, it's strange.
> 
> Without Cool N Quiet you ll have somewhat higher idle consumption, but not like full load.


Cool n quiet doesn't like me it seems, if I apply too much stress onto the cpu with it enabled I get a freeze, I was only aware of this when I went to run an internet speed test and my rig froze up. If I try IBT it runs for a bit then freezes. Someone suggested that LLC changed P states and maybe if I set my LLC higher it would cause the freezing? I'm not sure as I haven't tested the theory yet. Is the theory plausible?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I think mine is like .23 cents per kwh.. Which isn't bad...problem us the front two rooms in our house are horribly insulated so the ac and heat doesn't stay in so well...and the ac unit I'd underpowered for the square footage so yeah....last month's bill was $370 (238 bp)ouch...must peoples bill here runs around $60-150 (39-97 bp)at most...not sure what that is in pounds...


Haha $370 is £238.35 which I can assure you would make us homeless!







We shall try to avoid this.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Cool n quiet doesn't like me it seems, if I apply too much stress onto the cpu with it enabled I get a freeze, I was only aware of this when I went to run an internet speed test and my rig froze up. If I try IBT it runs for a bit then freezes. Someone suggested that LLC changed P states and maybe if I set my LLC higher it would cause the freezing? I'm not sure as I haven't tested the theory yet. Is the theory plausible?


Yes, LLC affects all P-States, so it could be the culprit. Try both higher the lower LLC, you never know...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, LLC affects all P-States, so it could be the culprit. Try both higher the lower LLC, you never know...


I will, just running the leak test as I drained it and moved the case to the new place, don't want to plug everything in then have the PC leak. The reason I like CnQ etc is because when it down clocks and stuff my coolant temps plummets and I can keep everything turned down like my fans etc. I have a 970 that only really ramps up when gaming or watching stuff and it has it's own P States and limits etc which was weird to overclock with.

Still got to learn how to overclock my gf's intel rig when it's dropped off for us, apparently the sellers mother disapproved and caused loads of arguments lmao.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Anyone have any thoughts on this....

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/phononic-cpu-cooler-for-high-performance-computing#/story

Seem a good idea if a bit expensive.

Ohhh no AMD fittings yet though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this....
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/phononic-cpu-cooler-for-high-performance-computing#/story
> 
> Seem a good idea if a bit expensive.


its only for intel


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its only for intel


Your to quick off the mark Gertty.....still a good idea if it works...just a bit small for an over locked FX8350, hence Intel and not AMD..they could always double it up!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Your to quick off the mark Gertty.....still a good idea if it works...just a bit small for an over locked FX8350, hence Intel and not AMD..they could always double it up!


they say amd version will come out in future "The HEX 1.0 does not support AMD sockets or processors at this time. We will be working on including them on future models."

i dont liek it though too small for me


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this....
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/phononic-cpu-cooler-for-high-performance-computing#/story
> 
> Seem a good idea if a bit expensive.
> 
> Ohhh no AMD fittings yet though.


So let me get this straight, it costs $139RRP... yet cools slightly better than an AIO you can get for a fraction of that price? It's a no from me, the peltier creates heat and needs to be cooled while already cooling a CPU which creates heat, so thats 2 heat sources one tiny little heatsink needs to cool. I just don't get it, overclocking an AMD on that would be pointless...
Quote:


> Hydrate Yourself, Not Your Computer.
> Water and electricity should never mix. Period. Protect your equipment and yourself, and eliminate water from your investment. While you're at it, remove the risk of you-or someone else-losing a finger by eliminating external facing fans. Our cooler chills using a Phononic solid-state thermoelectric heat pump (water-free) which comes with an integrated 80mm fan with fully enclosed blades. Safety first, right? Not to mention that ear plugs won't be needed-this puppy is quiet.


Lol oh **** off...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So let me get this straight, it costs $139RRP... yet cools slightly better than an AIO you can get for a fraction of that price? It's a no from me, the peltier creates heat and needs to be cooled while already cooling a CPU which creates heat, so thats 2 heat sources one tiny little heatsink needs to cool. I just don't get it, overclocking an AMD on that would be pointless...
> Lol oh **** off...


yeah...."oem" meaning the crappy cooler like the one they packaged with the 9590?


----------



## snipekill2445

If it can cool better than an AIO, then it's one hell of a cooler tbh


----------



## steven6489

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> your killer board will probably top out around 4.6 unless you have a good clocking chip that doesn't need a lot of voltage...be sure you get a fan for front vrms and rear socket if you plan anything over 4.2 or you will experience hard vrm throttles and socket temp issues...and fan can run for years at that speed usually the problem us that it's loud and if it's running that fast it's probably at it's limits...one good thing is that fan works great for a vrm fan if you keep the rpms down under 4k...you want vrm fan and socket fan blowing towards the board with socket fan offset so the center of the fan is in the space between the backside of vrms and the socket because there is a dead spot in the center of the fan where air doesn't flow


Thanks for your advice..however, do you mind to share with me what is vrm? Where is it located? and also rear socket?

And also my motherboard is ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer, is this motherboard consider a high end motherboard?

Besides that, I noticed that the temperature show from F-Stream Tuning is different from other third party software, wondering which is accurate.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So let me get this straight, it costs $139RRP... yet cools slightly better than an AIO you can get for a fraction of that price? It's a no from me, the *peltier creates heat and needs to be cooled while already cooling a CPU which creates heat, so thats 2 heat sources one tiny little heatsink needs to cool.* I just don't get it, overclocking an AMD on that would be pointless...


Depending on the rating and the workload of the Peltier.

For the application, the cooling duty of the peltier needed to be minimized to avoid further issues such as condensation and icing the cooler, and the socket. So the heat output (Peltier) can be minimized. But I wouldn't think of Peltier to work Perfectly.








Quote:


> Problems related to peltier cooling
> 
> As mentioned above, high power usage and high power dissipation are the biggest problems related to peltier cooling. In the days of first-generation Pentium CPUs, readymade peltier/heatsink combinations were widely available, which could be installed and used just like a regular heatsink.
> For today's CPUs having a power dissipation of over 100W, building a Peltier CPU cooler using just a peltier element and a heatsink is quite a challenge, and ready-made peltier coolers are scarce and expensive. With such coolers, over 200W of heat may be dissipated inside the case. For modern CPUs, it is better to combine peltier elements with watercooling. In any case, the resulting cooling system will be expensive to run, due to its high power usage, and not very eco-friendly. The large power dissipation will require powerful (and thus loud) fans.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that if the cooling of the peltier element fails (e.g. fan failure or pump failure in case of watercooling), the results will be more disasterous that if a conventional cooling system fails. Even if your CPU has a thermal protection that will cause it to shut down if the temperature gets too high, the peltier element may still kill it by continueing to heat it up long after it has shut itself down.
> 
> Another problem related to peltier cooling is condensation. Since it is possible to cool components below ambient temperature using peltier elements, condensation may occur, which is something you'll definitely want to avoid - water and electronics don't mix well. The exact temperature at which condensation occurs depends on ambient temperature and on air humidity; we will look at this in more detail in part 3 of the Peltier Guide.


Source
Check Part 4:


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven6489*
> 
> Thanks for your advice..however, do you mind to share with me what is vrm? Where is it located? and also rear socket?
> 
> And also my motherboard is ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer, is this motherboard consider a high end motherboard?
> 
> Besides that, I noticed that the temperature show from F-Stream Tuning is different from other third party software, wondering which is accurate.


I find hwinfo64 to be the closest to the physical sensor I used to have...the vrm is the voltage regulation modules they will be to the left of your cpu under the heatsink that has the killer logo on it...you will want a fan there facing towards the board...you can affix it with double sided tape or find a screw that will fit between the fins...or you can get creative...if you take the right panel off of your case you will see the back of the motherboard through the cutout...the backplate for the cpu will have a hole in it...this is your socket it literally is the socket that the cpu sits in and the immediate surrounding area is called the socket...to the right of that in a line you will see a black backplate this is the backside of the vrms you will be putting a fan on the front of...the fan for the socket should be placed so the center of the fan is between the two(vrms and socket) and the blades are over the two areas to be cooled







....also no it's not high end I would say it's middle of the road motherboard..but it's capable just wouldn't expect a really high overclock.


----------



## steven6489

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I find hwinfo64 to be the closest to the physical sensor I used to have...the vrm is the voltage regulation modules they will be to the left of your cpu under the heatsink that has the killer logo on it...you will want a fan there facing towards the board...you can affix it with double sided tape or find a screw that will fit between the fins...or you can get creative...if you take the right panel off of your case you will see the back of the motherboard through the cutout...the backplate for the cpu will have a hole in it...this is your socket it literally is the socket that the cpu sits in and the immediate surrounding area is called the socket...to the right of that in a line you will see a black backplate this is the backside of the vrms you will be putting a fan on the front of...the fan for the socket should be placed so the center of the fan is between the two(vrms and socket) and the blades are over the two areas to be cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....also no it's not high end I would say it's middle of the road motherboard..but it's capable just wouldn't expect a really high overclock.


Thanks for your patient to explain to me..really like this forum which can give me a lot of info about overclock kind of stuff..








I guess I wont be overclock to very extreme level due to my PSU..but will try to play around to get overclock fun..


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Any of you experience audio/video hitching while watching videos when you play games simultaneously? I tend to play games on my monitor while watching online videos on the TV and usually get some hitch/lag on the video/audio.

Lag/skipping tends to happen when I. Boot up a game. Then whenever I am in game (not menu) the audio on the streaming video changes in pitch a little.

Not sure this is due to insufficiency of the CPU, related to HDD sleeping and waking up, or RAM. Maybe I should monitor my CPU and RAM usage in this scenario.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this....
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/phononic-cpu-cooler-for-high-performance-computing#/story
> 
> Seem a good idea if a bit expensive.
> 
> Ohhh no AMD fittings yet though.


Eh, graph shows it performs a tiny bit better than an OEM clc. Since it's only compatible with Intel CPUs, a OEM CLC would mean an average 120mm version which costs much less. My guess is a 240mm CLC will do better at similar/lower costs. IMO they aren't telling enough details. OEM CLC, Standard/Traditional Heatsink and Fan. Running Max to get ~10C less temps from a traditional heatsink and to match a 120mm clc seems bad. Especially if it costs what ~$130RRP


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Any of you experience audio/video hitching while watching videos when you play games simultaneously? I tend to play games on my monitor while watching online videos on the TV and usually get some hitch/lag on the video/audio.
> 
> Lag/skipping tends to happen when I. Boot up a game. Then whenever I am in game (not menu) the audio on the streaming video changes in pitch a little.
> 
> Not sure this is due to insufficiency of the CPU, related to HDD sleeping and waking up, or RAM. Maybe I should monitor my CPU and RAM usage in this scenario.


I assume you run FX at stock speed. If not, you should make sure you are 100% stable. Beyond that, the FX8350 doesn't have any trouble in such scenarios, actually it's like the scenarios that likes most. I can play while having live internet stream or i can play while doing x264 encoding and nothing happens.

I would suggest:

1) Change drivers (GPU, audio and network in particular).
2) EDIT: Never mind, you already have SSD.
3) Update your video codecs.
4) Potentially motherboard defect.
5) Check your SATA cables, if plugged in well and in good condition.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven6489*
> 
> Thanks for your patient to explain to me..really like this forum which can give me a lot of info about overclock kind of stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I wont be overclock to very extreme level due to my PSU..but will try to play around to get overclock fun..


looking at what you have 4.4 is achievable possibly 4.6 if your chip will run it at a low voltage...the asrock killer board has a lot of vdroop...on mine the difference from the bios to Windows was .07v and the difference from idle to load was .07 so .14 difference from bios setting under load...I use ibt avx (the first post of this thread has the link) for testing cpu overclock on very high at least 10 passes be sure you have hwinfo64 it similar open so you can see your temperatures this program will work your cpu harder than gaming or anything you will normally do...both in terms of heat and load so it's a good indicator of cpu stability and your coolers ability and it tests ram ok too


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I assume you run FX at stock speed. If not, you should make sure you are 100% stable. Beyond that, the FX8350 doesn't have any trouble in such scenarios, actually it's like the scenarios that likes most. I can play while having live internet stream or i can play while doing x264 encoding and nothing happens.
> 
> I would suggest:
> 
> 1) Change drivers (GPU, audio and network in particular).
> 2) EDIT: Never mind, you already have SSD.
> 3) Update your video codecs.
> 4) Potentially motherboard defect.
> 5) Check your SATA cables, if plugged in well and in good condition.


Thanks. It's actually overclocked to 4.8Ghz and for all I know it's stable. 50 Runs of IBT Max, 8+ hours of IBT Small FFT and Blend, 8+ hours of OCCT and AIDA64, etc. No crashes in game, rendering etc.

GPU drivers are the newest and I did a clean wipe with DDU before installing them. I don't think it can be the storage since Chrome is on the SSD while my games are on the HDDs. Additionally I even set my HDD to never sleep.

Only thing I can do is to try upgrading video codecs, audio driver, and maybe see if my RAM has attained more errors even at lower frequencies. I'll try disabling c1e


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks. It's actually overclocked to 4.8Ghz and for all I know it's stable. 50 Runs of IBT Max, 8+ hours of IBT Small FFT and Blend, 8+ hours of OCCT and AIDA64, etc. No crashes in game, rendering etc.
> 
> GPU drivers are the newest and I did a clean wipe with DDU before installing them. I don't think it can be the storage since Chrome is on the SSD while my games are on the HDDs. Additionally I even set my HDD to never sleep.
> 
> Only thing I can do is to try upgrading video codecs, audio driver, and maybe see if my RAM has attained more errors even at lower frequencies. I'll try disabling c1e


At 4.8ghz you won't really be taxing that motherboard so you should be fine and it should be stable as all hell too because 4.8 on these is pretty easy to get.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> At 4.8ghz you won't really be taxing that motherboard so you should be fine and it should be stable as all hell too because 4.8 on these is pretty easy to get.


says ye of low leakage chip lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> says ye of low leakage chip lol


Lol have you seen my screenshots of my chip at 5ghz? It loves volts more than I love tea! And I'm an englishman and I ****'in love tea!!!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Lol have you seen my screenshots of my chip at 5ghz? It loves volts more than I love tea! And I'm an englishman and I ****'in love tea!!!


heh...I'm thinking mine would need around 1.62v for 5.0....which is sad because it's an e chip but it will run 3.2 at barely over 1v though...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> At 4.8ghz you won't really be taxing that motherboard so you should be fine and it should be stable as all hell too because 4.8 on these is pretty easy to get.


Hehe yup I can run 5GHz stable too but it takes about 1.55-1.56V. Without active cooling on my VRMs and Socket anymore I dropped down to 4.8GHz and 1.46v. Anyway the stuttering has disappeared. Only problem is I changed a few settings at once so i don't know what the culprit was. I disabled HPET Timer in the BIOS and C1E. My intuition says it was C1E that was causing the audio stutter issues but it could have been HPET having been enabled also.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Anyone have any idea what the hells going on at AMD?

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/20/jim_keller_quits_amd/

Just when I thought all was going well and maybe ZEN might turn out to be quite good....Jim walks off the plank!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the hells going on at AMD?
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/20/jim_keller_quits_amd/
> 
> Just when I thought all was going well and maybe ZEN might turn out to be quite good....Jim walks off the plank!


WHAT?!







Oh dear, Zen debacle ahead?


----------



## Johan45

Well if the majority of groundwork wasn't already done there wouldn't be a Zen any way. They should be getting into proving/testing soon
He's just moving on to where the money is maybe


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well if the majority of groundwork wasn't already done there wouldn't be a Zen any way. They should be getting into proving/testing soon
> He's just moving on to where the money is maybe


I sure hope so! I hope he isn't leaving to save his reputation. Because it's hard to believe he leaves for the money. I mean, if AMD isn't in position to pay well ONE guy (her "wonder guy"), then AMD is some serious management crisis.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I sure hope so! I hope he isn't leaving to save his reputation. Because it's hard to believe he leaves for the money. I mean, if AMD isn't in position to pay well ONE guy (her "wonder guy"), then AMD is some serious management crisis.


I hope so as well. However, for home, I did not want to wait any longer so I bought a I7-6700k combo today to upgrade from my venerable but not overclockable FX 8350. At work, I am going to stick with my FX 8320 since I just replaced a flaky mainboard in it but, come on Zen, you cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks. It's actually overclocked to 4.8Ghz and for all I know it's stable. 50 Runs of IBT Max, 8+ hours of IBT Small FFT and Blend, 8+ hours of OCCT and AIDA64, etc. No crashes in game, rendering etc.
> 
> GPU drivers are the newest and I did a clean wipe with DDU before installing them. I don't think it can be the storage since Chrome is on the SSD while my games are on the HDDs. Additionally I even set my HDD to never sleep.
> 
> Only thing I can do is to try upgrading video codecs, audio driver, and maybe see if my RAM has attained more errors even at lower frequencies. I'll try disabling c1e


Also try disabling your antivirus if you run one. Things that run at startup generally, may conflict with drivers. If all fails, i 'd format, just to bring everything back to top shape. If even this doesn't work, i 'd seriously consider that the motherboard has some defect...

Also run this:

http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml

^ Do you get all "green" bars? Or do you get red ones too? If you get "red", you have some running program or driver that is ruining things. For example, i can tell you that both Asrock AXTU and Gigabyte's ET6, produce red bars if left in background and you have streaming problems.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the hells going on at AMD?
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/20/jim_keller_quits_amd/
> 
> Just when I thought all was going well and maybe ZEN might turn out to be quite good....Jim walks off the plank!


He's done all the work he needs to do so he's taken his money and is probably looking for something new to work on, why everything is having such a knee jerk reaction to this is baffling, a quick google on the guy explains his behaviour...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I sure hope so! I hope he isn't leaving to save his reputation. Because it's hard to believe he leaves for the money. I mean, if AMD isn't in position to pay well ONE guy (her "wonder guy"), then AMD is some serious management crisis.


Did you see the **** storm that went down with the Nano and Roy Taylor ***** AMD is going to die out soon enough or get bought out by intel because the things that are going on in that place never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I hope so as well. However, for home, I did not want to wait any longer so I bought a I7-6700k combo today to upgrade from my venerable but not overclockable FX 8350. At work, I am going to stick with my FX 8320 since I just replaced a flaky mainboard in it but, come on Zen, you cannot come soon enough.


Urm why can't you overclock your 8350? Just get a sabrekitty and have a ball, also zen has been pushed back to 2017 apparently.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did you see the **** storm that went down with the Nano and Roy Taylor ***** AMD is going to die out soon enough or get bought out by intel because the things that are going on in that place never cease to amaze me.


I don't know who Roy Taylor is (i imagine their GPU head designer or something), but i read the Nano has consistent coil whine, if you mean that. Which, yes, makes you wonder "don't they try them before sending them to mass production?".


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Urm why can't you overclock your 8350? Just get a sabrekitty and have a ball, also zen has been pushed back to 2017 apparently.


I tried everything I could short of replacing my mainboard but it did not help. I actually swapped my my 8320 and 8350 between boards but, it turns out core 7 and 8 are weak and fail very quickly above 4.4Ghz. With the processor having default 1.3875v out of the box, I just ended up with a overclocking dud. However, it ran fine at stock but it was time to upgrade.

However, I think I will do a cheap build for a family member or something with it. After all, Christmas is coming up quickly.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know who Roy Taylor is (i imagine their GPU head designer or something), but i read the Nano has consistent coil whine, if you mean that. Which, yes, makes you wonder "don't they try them before sending them to mass production?".


He basically called out tonnes of reviewers saying they where unfair to AMD hence not getting a unit to review, only to then later apologise to everyone he had offended lol!!! Oh my days! Roy please... ROY STAHP!!!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> He's done all the work he needs to do so he's taken his money and is probably looking for something new to work on, why everything is having such a knee jerk reaction to this is baffling, a quick google on the guy explains his behaviour...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did you see the **** storm that went down with the Nano and Roy Taylor ***** AMD is going to die out soon enough or get bought out by intel because the things that are going on in that place never cease to amaze me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know who Roy Taylor is (i imagine their GPU head designer or something), but i read the Nano has consistent coil whine, if you mean that. Which, yes, makes you wonder "don't they try them before sending them to mass production?".


These sort of things cannot look good to stock holders and the board though. Hopefully, it will work out since I would like a Zen build for work but, 2017 seems like a long time to wait.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I tried everything I could short of replacing my mainboard but it did not help. I actually swapped my my 8320 and 8350 between boards but, it turns out core 7 and 8 are weak and fail very quickly above 4.4Ghz. With the processor having default 1.3875v out of the box, I just ended up with a overclocking dud. However, it ran fine at stock but it was time to upgrade.
> 
> However, I think I will do a cheap build for a family member or something with it. After all, Christmas is coming up quickly.


I bet if you put it with a good board like a ROG or a Sabre you'll be fine, I'd never build anyone an AMD FX8350 rig with anything but those 2 boards after everything I've learned, also hitting the golden 5ghz, the proof is in the pudding for me.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> These sort of things cannot look good to stock holders and the board though. Hopefully, it will work out since I would like a Zen build for work but, 2017 seems like a long time to wait.


I'm jumping the sinking ship to intel for a sexy skylake build. I predict Zen will fall short of the intel chips as they where to slow in getting Zen out and Skylake will mature soon.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I bet if you put it with a good board like a ROG or a Sabre you'll be fine, I'd never build anyone an AMD FX8350 rig with anything but those 2 boards after everything I've learned, also hitting the golden 5ghz, the proof is in the pudding for me.


You could be right but, I just do not think it is worth it anymore. (Two years ago would have been different.) Just will not receive enough of a performance boost to justify the cost anymore. I am certain it would be fun though.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> He basically called out tonnes of reviewers saying they where unfair to AMD hence not getting a unit to review, only to then later apologise to everyone he had offended lol!!! Oh my days! Roy please... ROY STAHP!!!


Ah, i see...Yet another public relations success...AMD has a tradition in that (Bulldozer expectations). It's amazing that they managed to mess up even their GPU line with the Nano... I mean, how can't you not notice a coil whine?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah, i see...Yet another public relations success...AMD has a tradition in that (Bulldozer expectations). It's amazing that they managed to mess up even their GPU line with the Nano... I mean, how can't you not notice a coil whine?


My 970 had bad coil whine but I left it folding for a day and it's fine now, I don't really notice it. Coil whine is such a pathetic thing for people to pick on when simply stressing the component rids it of it's flaw. I was made aware of the coil whine before buying but didn't let it bother me, then I researched it and people had success with folding etc so thought balls to it and just got the damn thing. Happy ever since.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My 970 had bad coil whine but I left it folding for a day and it's fine now, I don't really notice it. Coil whine is such a pathetic thing for people to pick on when simply stressing the component rids it of it's flaw. I was made aware of the coil whine before buying but didn't let it bother me, then I researched it and people had success with folding etc so thought balls to it and just got the damn thing. Happy ever since.


Coil whine from coil whine, is different. I 've seen a video on youtube with someone complaining about coil whine, but it was barely audible. I have a XFX (Seasonic made) PSU, brand new that has some really bad coil whine. And i can't stand its noise, it's like scratching my nerves. I just keep it for troubleshooting now. I 've read that "stress may cure", but i 've also read that it may not. I 've also read Seasonic say that putting Erp On and Audio "enable" in BIOS (or was it auto), can cure it. I tried it, nothing.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm jumping the sinking ship to intel for a sexy skylake build. I predict Zen will fall short of the intel chips as they where to slow in getting Zen out and Skylake will mature soon.


Well, I will see you when you get here. I will be arriving on that ship by Thursday or so. (I7-6700k.) I love my FX 8350 but it will not last forever.


----------



## hurricane28

Gigabyte UD5 or UD7 is fine too..

I happen to be unlucky with my board but before that i was running the same GHz as the Sabertooth and it could handle it just fine.

The Sabertooth runs very very hot but the UD5 is runnign much cooler, i guess its due to its design. But i must say that the Sabertooth is a better overclocker but the UD5 is a better all rounder.

UD5 has better audio, has better places of connections and IMO looks a lot better if that's important for you. I do know that Asus has an terrible customer care center while Gigabyte is better.

This is my own experience.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I will see you when you get here. I will be arriving on that ship by Thursday or so. (I7-6700k.) I love my FX 8350 but it will not last forever.




I will end up alone in the AMD forum at this pace...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 
> 
> I will end up alone in the AMD forum at this pace...


No you wont...I'll be here till at least 2017 and ZEN arrives, if its crap that's when I'll jump ship ( you know rats and sinking ....)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No you wont...I'll be here till at least 2017 and ZEN arrives, if its crap that's when I'll jump ship ( you know rats and sinking ....)


Ok, i really like budgies, but i guess owls will do too!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know who Roy Taylor is (i imagine their GPU head designer or something), but i read the Nano has consistent coil whine, if you mean that. Which, yes, makes you wonder "don't they try them before sending them to mass production?".
> 
> 
> 
> He basically called out tonnes of reviewers saying they where unfair to AMD hence not getting a unit to review, only to then later apologise to everyone he had offended lol!!! Oh my days! Roy please... ROY STAHP!!!
Click to expand...

No he didn't.

He said everybody wants fair reviews and those tweets along with the nano itself got taken out of context (like you are doing now).

AMD doesnt have to ship out hundreds of samples to review sites.......people just assumed they would.

Now i dont agree with what he said but please don't take it at face value as Roy is actually a very nice guy and he wouldn't be that nasty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No you wont...I'll be here till at least 2017 and ZEN arrives, if its crap that's when I'll jump ship ( you know rats and sinking ....)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i really like budgies, but i guess owls will do too!
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah...I'll still be around here as well


----------



## miklkit

So I'm going to have another year and a half to play around with this thing? Cool!


----------



## Alastair

I'm not going anywhere undetvolter. With the monies I'm forking out for my rebuild Imma be stuck with my Vishera for at least another 3 years. Yes Jim Keller or whatever his name is left. But many forget that he left 1 year into K8's design. It still took another 3 after that before K8 hit the shelves. And look at what a success that was. I'm not saying ZEN will be a success or it won't. But this guy has been working on this chip for 3 years now. The chip has been taped out. Jim has done his work. What's he to do now. Sit on his but for two or three gens while AMD does their version of ticks and refines the chips. Nope. He is off to the next best thing. (maybe he is off to Quallcom to help sort out Snapdragon. God knows they need it)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I was freaking out with Keller leaving too but apparently Zen and Zen+, aka the first two iterations of Zen, are practically done as far as groundwork/design. The only things that may be effected is apparently Zen3 and Zen4 but who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Also try disabling your antivirus if you run one. Things that run at startup generally, may conflict with drivers. If all fails, i 'd format, just to bring everything back to top shape. If even this doesn't work, i 'd seriously consider that the motherboard has some defect...
> 
> Also run this:
> 
> http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml
> 
> ^ Do you get all "green" bars? Or do you get red ones too? If you get "red", you have some running program or driver that is ruining things. For example, i can tell you that both Asrock AXTU and Gigabyte's ET6, produce red bars if left in background and you have streaming problems.


Thanks for your help but as in a reply to another member I said the problem is gone. It was either C1E or HPET being enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## steven6489

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> looking at what you have 4.4 is achievable possibly 4.6 if your chip will run it at a low voltage...the asrock killer board has a lot of vdroop...on mine the difference from the bios to Windows was .07v and the difference from idle to load was .07 so .14 difference from bios setting under load...I use ibt avx (the first post of this thread has the link) for testing cpu overclock on very high at least 10 passes be sure you have hwinfo64 it similar open so you can see your temperatures this program will work your cpu harder than gaming or anything you will normally do...both in terms of heat and load so it's a good indicator of cpu stability and your coolers ability and it tests ram ok too


In HWINFO64, which 1 i should look for? Why CPU and motherboard CPU is different reading?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Gigabyte UD5 or UD7 is fine too..
> 
> I happen to be unlucky with my board but before that i was running the same GHz as the Sabertooth and it could handle it just fine.
> 
> The Sabertooth runs very very hot but the UD5 is runnign much cooler, i guess its due to its design. But i must say that the Sabertooth is a better overclocker but the UD5 is a better all rounder.
> 
> UD5 has better audio, has better places of connections and IMO looks a lot better if that's important for you. I do know that Asus has an terrible customer care center while Gigabyte is better.
> 
> This is my own experience.


My UD5 blew its VRM and took out my original 8350, it also wouldn't run my ram properly without overvolting the crap out of it at it's rated speed (1600mhz I had to pump 1.65v into it or it would fail to boot). My experience with the newer UD5s hasn't been great either as you have to configure them a bit more than a sabre as I turned some crap off on the UD5 rev 3 and it would fail to boot properly, but this was due to not setting voltage the same as another one? I can't remember but it just seemed a bit backward to me.

My UD5 ran hot as balls too so not sure why you think the sabre is hotter?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No he didn't.
> 
> He said everybody wants fair reviews and those tweets along with the nano itself got taken out of context (like you are doing now).
> 
> AMD doesnt have to ship out hundreds of samples to review sites.......people just assumed they would.
> 
> Now i dont agree with what he said but please don't take it at face value as Roy is actually a very nice guy and he wouldn't be that nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah...I'll still be around here as well


I don't agree lol, from what I read with context he acted out like a noblet and then apologised for doing so later on, I do hear he is a nice guy with a strong personality or opinionated you would call it which I can relate to on sooooooooo many levels lol. If AMD can keep a zipper on Roy, get Zen to compete with Skylake and I hear they recently hired a decent dude for the GPU side too? I have my fingers crossed I really do but... I dunno if they can do it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My UD5 blew its VRM and took out my original 8350, it also wouldn't run my ram properly without overvolting the crap out of it at it's rated speed (1600mhz I had to pump 1.65v into it or it would fail to boot). My experience with the newer UD5s hasn't been great either as you have to configure them a bit more than a sabre as I turned some crap off on the UD5 rev 3 and it would fail to boot properly, but this was due to not setting voltage the same as another one? I can't remember but it just seemed a bit backward to me.
> 
> My UD5 ran hot as balls too so not sure why you think the sabre is hotter?


My vrms blew up too but that was because i was pushing too hard without a fan on them.

RAM and CPU speeds were no problem at all and i could bench up to 5.3 GHz IF ambient were low enough. I have the proof somewhere on D: driver but i have to look for it.

The first one i had was the rev 1.1 and that was the best UD5 our there. After RMA i got rev 3.0 which was horrible and the bios is a nightmare and just like you said i had to put an enormous amount of volts to the CPU and RAM to get it just as stable as on the rev 1.1

I returned it to the store and they said that they would give me my money back because this was the 3rd time that i had problems with this board.

Well i can't say for certain because the UD5 hasn't got an temp sensor on it but the Saber does, and its get very very hot under full load at 5 GHz. Maybe i can adjust some more settings in the bios to make it run cooler but as for now it runs quite hot.

The fan on the back of the motherboard really does wonders, my socket temps do not exceed my actual core temp as it sits 10-20C lower. That's quite obvious because i have my 2700 RPM Corsair (tornado) fan mounted at the back


----------



## SavageBrat

@Steven your running 1.312 v and your cpu is that hot?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the hells going on at AMD?
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/20/jim_keller_quits_amd/
> 
> Just when I thought all was going well and maybe ZEN might turn out to be quite good....Jim walks off the plank!


Normal operating procedures for him. Not to worry (google him)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did you see the **** storm that went down with the Nano and Roy Taylor ***** AMD is going to die out soon enough or get bought out by intel because the things that are going on in that place never cease to amaze me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who Roy Taylor is (i imagine their GPU head designer or something), but i read the Nano has consistent coil whine, if you mean that. Which, yes, makes you wonder "don't they try them before sending them to mass production?".
Click to expand...

There is no way to "prevent" coil whine.

Coil whine can be caused by power input voltage and quality (ac), the psu output (dc), psu ( 2 exact same psus on same pc one may whine and other not) mother boards... ect.

There is no way to effectively test for this. Never has been. Never will be

People are staying to notice it more as we are able to push the pcs father and father. I think it will only get worse from here as frame rates continue to rise


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven6489*
> 
> In HWINFO64, which 1 i should look for? Why CPU and motherboard CPU is different reading?


the cpu that is listed under the 8320 category is your core temperature....the cpu under the motherboard temperature is going to be the socket temp...as you can see your socket temp is 15c higher you can see why a fan would help...ideally you want it to be within 10c 5c would be best...was this at idle? The algorithm that amd uses isnt accurate until around 40c so under load you will see how your cooler is performing...if you see the core nearing 70c that's the stopping point a brief spike is ok but you don't want sustained temperatures above 70c


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> @Steven your running 1.312 v and your cpu is that hot?


he's on stock cooler and everyone knows that thing never mounts well...at least the two I've used never mounted properly


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So I'm going to have another year and a half to play around with this thing? Cool!


I am going to have even more!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm not going anywhere undetvolter. With the monies I'm forking out for my rebuild Imma be stuck with my Vishera for at least another 3 years.


Good! I will have company! I had promiced myself to settle down with AM3, but at the end i couldn't resist and went AM3+. But if there is something AMD's history teaches, is that the best stuff comes for the late adopters. The late "e" chips are the best. The late motherboards are the most mature, DDR3 is as stable, evolved and cheap as it will ever get... When Zen comes out, the chips will be immature, the motherboards will take time to improve, DDR4 will slowly improve in frequency, voltages and prices. Makes more sense to wait when Zen+ comes out and get that, after they refine the process and produce the most advanced models and DDR4 will have settled down. By that time there will probably be USB4/5 and SATA 4/5, so it will worth the leap. Besides, i 've accumulated too many spare AM3+ motherboards and DDR3, i must do something with them. I almost hope to burn one so that i can replace it.







I think i will buy yet another Vishera when they go EOL. Or maybe two... I 've already more power than i need, i can wait. Unless i somehow abbandon x264 for x265 and suddenly feel need for more horsepower. But, i don't see it happening in the forseable future. So, we ll be in the Vishera club together!

Quote:


> Yes Jim Keller or whatever his name is left. But many forget that he left 1 year into K8's design. It still took another 3 after that before K8 hit the shelves. And look at what a success that was. I'm not saying ZEN will be a success or it won't. But this guy has been working on this chip for 3 years now. The chip has been taped out. Jim has done his work. What's he to do now. Sit on his but for two or three gens while AMD does their version of ticks and refines the chips. Nope. He is off to the next best thing. (maybe he is off to Quallcom to help sort out Snapdragon. God knows they need it)


Let's hope so.


----------



## SavageBrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> he's on stock cooler and everyone knows that thing never mounts well...at least the two I've used never mounted properly


Oh..ok didn't see that...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Good! I will have company! I had promiced myself to settle down with AM3, but at the end i couldn't resist and went AM3+. But if there is something AMD's history teaches, is that the best stuff comes for the late adopters. The late "e" chips are the best. *The late motherboards are the most mature, DDR3 is as stable, evolved and cheap as it will ever get...* When Zen comes out, the chips will be immature, the motherboards will take time to improve, DDR4 will slowly improve in frequency, voltages and prices. Makes more sense to wait when Zen+ comes out and get that, after they refine the process and produce the most advanced models and DDR4 will have settled down. By that time there will probably be USB4/5 and SATA 4/5, so it will worth the leap. Besides, i 've accumulated too many spare AM3+ motherboards and DDR3, i must do something with them. I almost hope to burn one so that i can replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i will buy yet another Vishera when they go EOL. Or maybe two... I 've already more power than i need, i can wait. *Unless i somehow abbandon x264 for x265 and suddenly feel need for more horsepower*. But, i don't see it happening in the forseable future. So, we ll be in the Vishera club together!


Silicon yield tend to really improve with time. Intel Haswell-E chips has been doing very well in clocks lately.

Late entry motherboards didn't come better than well established ones. They just just come in with late features. Not much in terms of taming these FX chips.

Also with X265 vs X264, I think the FX still does well.









DDR4 prices are also on the decline now. So, yeah. If ever AMD offers a new chip, I'll gladly pick one. Hopefully, though, not long from now.


----------



## steven6489

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> @Steven your running 1.312 v and your cpu is that hot?


Yeah..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the cpu that is listed under the 8320 category is your core temperature....the cpu under the motherboard temperature is going to be the socket temp...as you can see your socket temp is 15c higher you can see why a fan would help...ideally you want it to be within 10c 5c would be best...was this at idle? The algorithm that amd uses isnt accurate until around 40c so under load you will see how your cooler is performing...if you see the core nearing 70c that's the stopping point a brief spike is ok but you don't want sustained temperatures above 70c


Yes, when I capture the screenshot, my PC is idle..which mean I can push my core temp to 70c? but when my core temp is 70c, my socket temp should be around 85'c, is that ok with that temp?









Besides that, noticed that F-Stream Tuning(ASRock software) and BIOS is reporting the cpu socket temp instead of core temp, and thats why the cpu fan spinning at max rpm..but actually my CPU isnt that hot..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Silicon yield tend to really improve with time. Intel Haswell-E chips has been doing very well in clocks lately.
> 
> Late entry motherboards didn't come better than well established ones. They just just come in with late features. Not much in terms of taming these FX chips.
> 
> Also with X265 vs X264, I think the FX still does well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 prices are also on the decline now. So, yeah. If ever AMD offers a new chip, I'll gladly pick one. Hopefully, though, not long from now.


Late everything seems better. Consider that now, we have AM3+ motherboards that come with USB 3.1 and better audio (dedicated audio caps). If one is a gamer and is constantly running behind the latest game, getting something early is understandable. But, if not (like in my case), it makes always more sense to wait.

X265 can be very heavy, if high quality, but i don't need it. And i won't need it, unless i start buying sources with extremely high video size (like double layer BR). The FX is very good in x264, i have no complain at all, as a matter of fact, i don't encode as much as i used to and i 've made the [email protected] as dedicated rig for x264 and i practically have the main rig with the 8320 always available for other things (surfing, music, video, playing 3 old games). I just put a queue on the 6300 and let it do its job. I have set it to "shut down" when encoding is done, so it does everything on its own, without bothering me at all. Now, of course, when FX goes EOL, if i find a dirt cheap 8320E (prices should drop quite e bit), i wouldn't mind swapping it with the 8320 in my main rig and run even more undervolted. Then i would make a 3rd FX rig. Which would be overkill, but what the heck, i have spare parts ready...So, it really makes more sense to go further into Vishera, than to Zen... Now, since x265 is heavy anyway and it is still in its infancy, when i do pass to it, i may as well wait for Zen+, which is a "tock" and will have the "final" adjustments and more power. It will be more suited for x265. So when x265 will be mature, i will get the "mature" Zen+, with considerable upgrade in CPU power, motherboard features etc. Sounds like the perfect plan, but i had said the same when i bought my 1090T and i had said i won't go to FX, but at the end i ended up with 2 FX and gave away the 1090T while keeping 2 Propus-1 Regor (i always liked Athlons more than Phenoms, such cool chips). So... Sometimes my plans go down the hill, because i can't avoid temptation.









DDR4, if it's anything like DDR3, will start with low speeds and timings and with the years it will go to high frequencies/low timings, so again, it's better to let it mature, because otherwise you end up like with 1333 DDR3 RAM, while now there are sticks over 2000 and with good latencies.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Silicon yield tend to really improve with time. Intel Haswell-E chips has been doing very well in clocks lately.
> 
> Late entry motherboards didn't come better than well established ones. They just just come in with late features. Not much in terms of taming these FX chips.
> 
> Also with X265 vs X264, I think the FX still does well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 prices are also on the decline now. So, yeah. If ever AMD offers a new chip, I'll gladly pick one. Hopefully, though, not long from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late everything seems better. Consider that now, we have AM3+ motherboards that come with USB 3.1 and better audio (dedicated audio caps). If one is a gamer and is constantly running behind the latest game, getting something early is understandable. But, if not (like in my case), it makes always more sense to wait.
> 
> X265 can be very heavy, if high quality, but i don't need it. And i won't need it, unless i start buying sources with extremely high video size (like double layer BR). The FX is very good in x264, i have no complain at all, as a matter of fact, i don't encode as much as i used to and i 've made the [email protected] as dedicated rig for x264 and i practically have the main rig with the 8320 always available for other things (surfing, music, video, playing 3 old games). I just put a queue on the 6300 and let it do its job. I have set it to "shut down" when encoding is done, so it does everything on its own, without bothering me at all. Now, of course, when FX goes EOL, if i find a dirt cheap 8320E (prices should drop quite e bit), i wouldn't mind swapping it with the 8320 in my main rig and run even more undervolted. Then i would make a 3rd FX rig. Which would be overkill, but what the heck, i have spare parts ready...So, it really makes more sense to go further into Vishera, than to Zen... Now, since x265 is heavy anyway and it is still in its infancy, when i do pass to it, i may as well wait for Zen+, which is a "tock" and will have the "final" adjustments and more power. It will be more suited for x265. So when x265 will be mature, i will get the "mature" Zen+, with considerable upgrade in CPU power, motherboard features etc. Sounds like the perfect plan, but i had said the same when i bought my 1090T and i had said i won't go to FX, but at the end i ended up with 2 FX and gave away the 1090T while keeping 2 Propus-1 Regor (i always liked Athlons more than Phenoms, such cool chips). So... Sometimes my plans go down the hill, because i can't avoid temptation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4, if it's anything like DDR3, will start with low speeds and timings and with the years it will go to high frequencies/low timings, so again, it's better to let it mature, because otherwise you end up like with 1333 DDR3 RAM, while now there are sticks over 2000 and with good latencies.
Click to expand...

But you are forgetting the most important factor of all.......

The upgrade "bug"......it's a serious condition that many of us suffer from


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But you are forgetting the most important factor of all.......
> 
> The upgrade "bug"......it's a serious condition that many of us suffer from


I know, it's the part where i wrote: "Sometimes my plans go down the hill, because i can't avoid temptation.".... My intention was to stay with all AM3 CPUs. I had promiced myself. I ended up buying 2 FX and in total as far as the current platform is concerned, i have 2 Gigabyte 970 UD3P, 1 Biostar TA970 Plus, 4 Asrock 970 Extreme3 R1.0, 1 Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 (plus i had bought 2 Asrock 980 DE that donated to a friend together with my 1090T) and 5 kits of DDR3 2x4GB RAM And most of this stuff i don't use and i probably never will, but it's my mania of having "spare parts" that i can't win. I still have spare parts from my AM2+ platform era. I am particularly paranoid about motherboards (they are the most sensitive part), because once they go EOL, the only way to find a new one if it fried here, is ebay. And i just can't stand the idea of buying used electronics... At the end when they become very obsolete, i end up upgrading for free my brothers' office PC and friends' PC that run dinosaur computers. For example, if i buy new FX, my lovely Athlon X2 270 will go to my brother, who i recently upgraded from S754 to Athlon X2 5050e. He will have a blast writing documents in Word.









So, i SHOULD wait for Zen+, but i am aware, that i have moments of weakness...







I will do my best to resist.


----------



## mus1mus

Seems like a good plan.









In a different beat, who fancies a shotout between a Kitty and CHVFZ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm about to run into some weakness of my own (Skylake?







)......

My system has been down for two weeks now.

I replaced the board.... NO GO

Replaced the PSU(needing to do this for a while anyways) and CPU (already had a 6300 laying around)..... NO GO

So now it's obvious that the new board is bad, since I have tested all the other components and they are good on another system.

I have now sold my R9 390 to pad some of these expenses as I get everything back up and running (have a 7950 to use)

The plan is to either go GTX 980 or Fury (still so unsold on the Fury and it's limited overclocking/performance-per-dollar)


----------



## mus1mus

Skylake will not do you good.









Other than ddr4s that are clocked higher than X99.

Go 6cores at least to give you a bigger edge over the FX.

More and more new chips are OC'ing better now on X99. You also need the patience OC'ing the fx into that platform


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm about to run into some weakness of my own (Skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )......
> 
> My system has been down for two weeks now.
> 
> I replaced the board.... NO GO
> 
> Replaced the PSU(needing to do this for a while anyways) and CPU (already had a 6300 laying around)..... NO GO
> 
> So now it's obvious that the new board is bad, since I have tested all the other components and they are good on another system.
> 
> I have now sold my R9 390 to pad some of these expenses as I get everything back up and running (have a 7950 to use)
> 
> The plan is to either go GTX 980 or Fury (still so unsold on the Fury and it's limited overclocking/performance-per-dollar)


Thank you SO MUCH! I am going to print your post to show it to my girlfriend when she says i am crazy and paranoid for "hoarding spare parts" and "filling closet shelves with cardboard boxes like a child"! Electronics are so sensitive! Motherboards especially! And they can bring the entire system down! And they can come DOA too! (I had 1 DOA). Heck, i 've had motherboard with electrolytic capacitors die while in storage and never used! (i believe the caps to be the culprit). And it's so annoying waiting for RMA or for replacement! You MUST hoard some!









Apart that, resist! Don't join the dark side! RMA the damn board!







What was the board you ordered? ASUS Crosshair V? Damn!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH! I am going to print your post to show it to my girlfriend when she says i am crazy and paranoid for "hoarding spare parts" and "filling closet shelves with cardboard boxes like a child"! Electronics are so sensitive! Motherboards especially! And they can bring the entire system down! And they can come DOA too! (I had 1 DOA). Heck, i 've had motherboard with electrolytic capacitors die while in storage and never used! (i believe the caps to be the culprit). And it's so annoying waiting for RMA or for replacement! You MUST hoard some!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart that, resist! Don't join the dark side! RMA the damn board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the board you ordered? ASUS Crosshair V? Damn!


Yeah, and now my wife won't mind me hoarding a few parts myself now also.... lol

Considering everything in the house is now AM3+ platform, it never hurts to have a spare board at all.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, and now my wife won't mind me hoarding a few parts myself now also.... lol
> 
> Considering everything in the house is now AM3+ platform, it never hurts to have a spare board at all.


See? Men get it immediately!







I took my lesson back in socketA, when i bought the best ASUS VIA chipset model of the time, which proved the worst motherboard i ever had. Ever since then (and considering i am not overclocker), i always go for 2 cheap motherboards instead of 1 expensive. And it has worked very well. I even have spare AM2+ motherboards for both myself and my brother. Spare RAM, GPUs, PSUs, optical drivers, even spare batteries for UPS. I am ready for when the calamity will strike.







The only thing i don't hoard is monitors, because the connections are still compatible with my GPUs. If i see they start changing, i ll hoard monitors too. Hoarding is good. Women don't get it, but they don't understand computers.


----------



## uddarts

i started my pc addiction back in '01. i run a small business and i have always had an identical board for my main rig.
if one should fail, i'd be back up and running in a few hours.

then there's still that addiction thing and all the other rigs and parts and..............









ud


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Seems like a good plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a different beat, who fancies a shotout between a Kitty and CHVFZ?


Me! Me! Me!









Since neither of my motherboards are 5ghz 24/7 capable with stability I will be getting another board...........someday. Having an idea of what they actually do will make my decision easier.


----------



## Undervolter

Here's a good example of why one should better wait for Zen+ for x265.



^ The latest 6700K. Mind you, in video encoding, FX 8350 is about the same thing as i7 3770.

Even if we assume that Zen beats in multithreading an FX8350 by 40%, the final fps will still be so low, that you will be needing a day to finish one film. These fps, are abysmal. The minimum fps to make a "reasonably" fast quality encoding, is like 9-10 fps. This was what was happening with x264 in Athlon X4 640 days. 2 and 3 fps, are painfully slow, so it makes sense to stick to x264, where the current FX has no trouble finishing in a couple of hours, which is absolutely acceptable and wait for more horsepower before going to 4K sources and start using x265.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> snip, even spare batteries for UPS. I am ready for when the calamity will strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip






1:38

Champs 1 makes appearances throughout the series(s).


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If it can cool better than an AIO, then it's one hell of a cooler tbh


They give NO specifics. They don't say what AIO. They vary from tiny radiators to 280 mm monsters. Just like they don't say what conventional heatsink they are comparing it to. Probably not a NH-D15.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> They give NO specifics. They don't say what AIO. They vary from tiny radiators to 280 mm monsters. Just like they don't say what conventional heatsink they are comparing it to. Probably not a NH-D15.


probably the stock heatsink and aios that came with some cpus...the idea is good but those types of cooling are nut really designed for small scale


----------



## snipekill2445

I like the idea of it, if it ends up being made I'll be super interested to see how it performs


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since neither of my motherboards are 5ghz 24/7 capable with stability I will be getting another board...........someday. Having an idea of what they actually do will make my decision easier.


You're in for it, good sir.

I'll try to make it as thorough as I can.

Stock speeds won't matter I guezz.
Max OC will








Onboard Audio opinion.
Some Benches as well.

But should take at least a couple of days and a different thread.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I like the idea of it, if it ends up being made I'll be super interested to see how it performs


If there is something to consider, they didnt show how warm the hot side of the cooler is. Peltiers can keep the cold side cool but the hot side, hmm. Considering their efficiency, I'm looking at a High Cooler exhaust temp. Enough too warm things up inside the case. That might be the reason why it's designed for low TDP quad cores.

On a brighter note, you can make one yourself.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Enough too warm things up inside the case.


Isn't that what every cooler does? lol

All my fans are blowing air through my rads and into my case


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, and now my wife won't mind me hoarding a few parts myself now also.... lol
> 
> Considering everything in the house is now AM3+ platform, it never hurts to have a spare board at all.
> 
> 
> 
> See? Men get it immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my lesson back in socketA, when i bought the best ASUS VIA chipset model of the time, which proved the worst motherboard i ever had. Ever since then (and considering i am not overclocker), i always go for 2 cheap motherboards instead of 1 expensive. And it has worked very well. I even have spare AM2+ motherboards for both myself and my brother. Spare RAM, GPUs, PSUs, optical drivers, even spare batteries for UPS. I am ready for when the calamity will strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i don't hoard is monitors, because the connections are still compatible with my GPUs. If i see they start changing, i ll hoard monitors too. Hoarding is good. Women don't get it, but they don't understand computers.
Click to expand...

It's a much bigger problem if you are an Intel fan , I have a couple of 1155 cpu's and the original mother boards are getting pretty old ( 6 years on the p67 GD65). It's pretty darn hard to come up with a new top notch 1155 board now so I'm glad I have a couple salted away just in case.

Similar things have happened with ram , you can still buy ddr2 but they aren't making the top performing models any longer.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Enough too warm things up inside the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what every cooler does? lol
> 
> *All my fans are blowing air through my rads and into my case*
Click to expand...

You are totally missing the point. By warm, I meant warmer than conventional.

Conventional coolers will always be cooler than what hardware monitoring says. But that will not be the case for PELTIER.
Quote:


> Peltier elements have very low efficiency. They will consume more power than they transport! Actual peltier elements may consume twice as much energy (in the form of electricity) as they transport (in the form of heat). So, if you are using a peltier element, the heatsink it is used with must be much more powerful than a heatsink used for cooling a heat source without peltier element.


source

*I don't see that as an issue with water cooling. With 2 thick 360s, I am getting a water to air delta within 1C at 15C. Air 1n to air Out difference too small to be detected. All while doing a 5.2GHz at 1.58V on my 8370E. And a 290 at +200 on Trix.

Same scenario on my 5930K*
Go figure how much rad you will need.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're in for it, good sir.
> 
> I'll try to make it as thorough as I can.
> 
> Stock speeds won't matter I guezz.
> Max OC will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard Audio opinion.
> Some Benches as well.
> 
> But should take at least a couple of days and a different thread.


Onboard audio? EEEEEWWWWW!

I use a Creative Sound Blaster Z and for some reason it disappears and I lose all sound once in a while. When that happens I unplug it and pop it into a different slot and it starts working again. It happened first thing this morning. Anyway, I was messing around in the bios so I enabled the onboard sound to see how that ALC892 is.

EEEEEWWWWW!

It has about 1/3rd the volume and about 1/4th the sound quality. Music actually sounds very different with it. This is with my el cheapo Sennheiser 428 headphones. Onboard sound is for emergency use only IMHO.

I don't suppose you have ever measured the difference between intake and exhaust air temperatures? I have and have measured as much as 7C difference. Letting that hot air circulate around inside the case is a bad thing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're in for it, good sir.
> 
> I'll try to make it as thorough as I can.
> 
> Stock speeds won't matter I guezz.
> Max OC will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard Audio opinion.
> Some Benches as well.
> 
> But should take at least a couple of days and a different thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard audio? EEEEEWWWWW!
> 
> I use a Creative Sound Blaster Z and for some reason it disappears and I lose all sound once in a while. When that happens I unplug it and pop it into a different slot and it starts working again. It happened first thing this morning. Anyway, I was messing around in the bios so I enabled the onboard sound to see how that ALC892 is.
> 
> EEEEEWWWWW!
> 
> It has about 1/3rd the volume and about 1/4th the sound quality. Music actually sounds very different with it. This is with my el cheapo Sennheiser 428 headphones. Onboard sound is for emergency use only IMHO.
> 
> I don't suppose you have ever measured the difference between intake and exhaust air temperatures? I have and have measured as much as 7C difference. Letting that hot air circulate around inside the case is a bad thing.
Click to expand...

I wish my GD 80 had the same onboard sound as my Mpower Z87 board does, it's quite good.


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh I see what you mean now.

Still interested to see how it performs none the less


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Oh I see what you mean now.
> 
> Still interested to see how it performs none the less












IMO, if you need to make a cooler to stir a bit of curiosity, and eagerness for a try, you should target the hottest CPU around.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're in for it, good sir.
> 
> I'll try to make it as thorough as I can.
> 
> Stock speeds won't matter I guezz.
> Max OC will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard Audio opinion.
> Some Benches as well.
> 
> But should take at least a couple of days and a different thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard audio? EEEEEWWWWW!
> 
> I use a Creative Sound Blaster Z and for some reason it disappears and I lose all sound once in a while. When that happens I unplug it and pop it into a different slot and it starts working again. It happened first thing this morning. Anyway, I was messing around in the bios so I enabled the onboard sound to see how that ALC892 is.
> 
> EEEEEWWWWW!
> 
> It has about 1/3rd the volume and about 1/4th the sound quality. Music actually sounds very different with it. This is with my el cheapo Sennheiser 428 headphones. Onboard sound is for emergency use only IMHO.
> 
> I don't suppose you have ever measured the difference between intake and exhaust air temperatures? I have and have measured as much as 7C difference. Letting that hot air circulate around inside the case is a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish my GD 80 had the same onboard sound as my Mpower Z87 board does, it's quite good.
Click to expand...

Well, the CHV-FZ claims a superior audio board (Supreme FX III) than the kitty (Realtek® ALC892) at least.









Plus some rants on the kitty's audio from some fellows in here. Just wanna test em myself.


----------



## diggiddi

Sabrecat's Audio flat out sucks, end of story


----------



## steven6489

My temp after installed NZXT Kraken X31..very quiet now..


----------



## mus1mus

Looking Good CHVFZ.


----------



## SavageBrat

@ steven6489 that looks a bit better on the temp side...nice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Sabrecat's Audio flat out sucks, end of story


^this.. and breaks often, 4 or 5 boards now.. and 3 of them audio died on me anyway


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Oh I see what you mean now.
> 
> Still interested to see how it performs none the less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, if you need to make a cooler to stir a bit of curiosity, and eagerness for a try, you should target the hottest CPU around.
Click to expand...

These coolers really aren't new and never have taken off. Maybe this time they have increased the efficiency but their testing/graph leaves a lot to be desired. Personally I wouldn't fall for it.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/v3-voltair-v3tec120-fc01-tec-cpu-cooler,4165.html
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/cooler-master-v10-cpu-cooler-review/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> These coolers really aren't new and never have taken off. Maybe this time they have increased the efficiency but their testing/graph leaves a lot to be desired. Personally I wouldn't fall for it.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/v3-voltair-v3tec120-fc01-tec-cpu-cooler,4165.html
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/cooler-master-v10-cpu-cooler-review/


Thanks for the linkies.









The fact that Peltier has been around for decades now, and have never evolved mean something. Doesn't it?

Manufacturers would always bring something-sounding-new to the well, a bit ill-advised audience hoping to gather a buying crowd. The good news is, there countless of nomenclatures available from the wild-wild-web for reference. As well as reviews to validate known facts.

BTW, kitty vs. chvfz might end up in a draw. With a little split in favor of the heavier board







some posts to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Johan45

Personally I "feel" the differences between the Sabo and CHVz is not something that most users would see or experience. The bios on the CHVz is richer but lost on most. Added power for CPU and GPU when pushing the limits and I mean extreme limits. The mem OCing I believe has a bit more range but nothing ground breaking either. Also a slow/LN2 mode to aid with extreme OC. Honestly for most buying the CHVz really isn't necessary aside from getting a better colour scheme.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Been getting the upgrade itch a lot lately. With Zen pushed back to Q4 2016 that feels too long, let alone Zen+. Almost jumped boat for a 6700K or 5820K but decided to wait a bit. 4.8-5GHz 8350 and 2x 290X is ample of power for me but I keep forgetting that while keeping up with the news. I think it's time for a case upgrade (600T to a Define S or Enthoo xxx) preparing for some water cooling


----------



## Johan45

Just my 2 cents, I always prefer something bigger with ample room. The layout is decent on that case I have to say though but you do realize there is no ODD bay?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Personally I "feel" the differences between the Sabo and CHVz is not something that most users would see or experience. The bios on the CHVz is richer but lost on most. Added power for CPU and GPU when pushing the limits and I mean extreme limits. The mem OCing I believe has a bit more range but nothing ground breaking either. Also a slow/LN2 mode to aid with extreme OC. Honestly for most buying the CHVz really isn't necessary aside from getting a better colour scheme.


Well, tbh I just did some dirty OC'ing on the CHVFZ today. Most copying the things from my mind that worked well for the kitty. And you are right, things that will achieved on the kitty can be duplicated on the Z. Pushing things further might be achievable but I failed today. So the ceiling seems applicable for both unless you are boarderline semi-stable on one that the other might prove more capable.

That being said, I think I have a clock that I havent been able to nail on the kitty. Will try if the Z can achieve that under my current conditions.

Memory OC just seem to be on par. If there are other settings that might help, I guess I am more than enough non-qualified and know less tweaking them.







:

One thing is apparent though, the Z runs cooler than the kitty. Esp on the VRM side.

And yep, I am just wondering, where the hell did you get all the things you are saying that always come out right? Did God touch you in the forehead?


----------



## miklkit

"One thing is apparent though, the Z runs cooler than the kitty. Esp on the VRM side."

That is mainly what I am interested in. Ghetto rigging fans all over the motherboard is a real turnoff for me, which is one reason I still prefer the cool running GD80 and chose to run it instead of the Sabertooth.


----------



## mus1mus

You will still need one though. If you are keen on gunning for the extremes. Otherwise, I find no need for a high velocity air flow if I just stop at 5.0 at 1.47ish Vcore.


----------



## miklkit

1.47ish is 4.8-4.9 for me. Based on past history I will or will not need extra fans depending on which cooler I use, and I am committed to the one that cools the VRMs also. I expect the vcore to peak at 1.53-1.53v. Anymore than that gets too hot for everyday use.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *One thing is apparent though, the Z runs cooler than the kitty. Esp on the VRM side.*


Are you water cooling the NB and VRM's?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> These coolers really aren't new and never have taken off. Maybe this time they have increased the efficiency but their testing/graph leaves a lot to be desired. Personally I wouldn't fall for it.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/v3-voltair-v3tec120-fc01-tec-cpu-cooler,4165.html
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/cooler-master-v10-cpu-cooler-review/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the linkies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Peltier has been around for decades now, and have never evolved mean something. Doesn't it?
> 
> Manufacturers would always bring something-sounding-new to the well, a bit ill-advised audience hoping to gather a buying crowd. The good news is, there countless of nomenclatures available from the wild-wild-web for reference. As well as reviews to validate known facts.
> 
> BTW, kitty vs. chvfz might end up in a draw. With a little split in favor of the heavier board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some posts to follow tomorrow.
Click to expand...

What I am heading is they are starting to become more and more efficient but I don't have nor have I seen proof.

They are neat but imo useless. People always forget. You can not make nor destroy energy.

One side gets cold but the other side gets equally hot so you still need to cool it off with the same amount of coiling that the peltier can cool

I am sure they can be useful in tight space constraints but I can't set much more user for them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Been getting the upgrade itch a lot lately. With Zen pushed back to Q4 2016 that feels too long, let alone Zen+. Almost jumped boat for a 6700K or 5820K but decided to wait a bit. 4.8-5GHz 8350 and 2x 290X is ample of power for me but I keep forgetting that while keeping up with the news. I think it's time for a case upgrade (600T to a Define S or Enthoo xxx) preparing for some water cooling


Case labs


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Memory OC just seem to be on par. If there are other settings that might help, I guess I am more than enough non-qualified and know less tweaking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I find this is very dependent on the BIOS being used and the sticks. Some of the versions on the CHVz were messed up. 1403 is pretty good and I've always liked 508b, typically when a BIOS states improved stability you'll be losing performance. Just my opinion.New isn't always better
Quote:


> One thing is apparent though, the Z runs cooler than the kitty. Esp on the VRM side.


Agreed, I think the spacing helps with airflow but I also use bench so my opinion doesn't matter so much here.
Quote:


> And yep, I am just wondering, where the hell did you get all the things you are saying that always come out right? Did God touch you in the forehead?


I'm a Sagittarius, enough said.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Been getting the upgrade itch a lot lately. With Zen pushed back to Q4 2016 that feels too long, let alone Zen+. Almost jumped boat for a 6700K or 5820K but decided to wait a bit. 4.8-5GHz 8350 and 2x 290X is ample of power for me but I keep forgetting that while keeping up with the news. I think it's time for a case upgrade (600T to a Define S or Enthoo xxx) preparing for some water cooling


the phanteks enthoo primo is a good choice if you are looking for 480 size radiators to fit stock...without killing the pocket too badly....I have the pro and it fits well...I have two 240s and a 280mm rad...though I had to lose the optical bays and the drive cages but I managed to fit two ssds and a hard drive in the right side easy as pie...I just install Windows from usb drive now because nearly everything is available online drivers and such...usually much newer versions you would have to download anyway...I have purchased a cheap external dvd drive for those rare cases when it's needed


----------



## MorbidlyAMD

Windows 10 Upgrade problems:

Just dropping a FYI in here for everyone with an OC on this chip planning on the Windows 10 upgrade, in case my pain helps anyone:

When I was upgrading to 10 from 7 I kept getting black screens and failed upgrades, doing every thing in the book, unplugging devices, unplugging my raid array, ect. ect. ect. Even after a clean install of windows 7, and creating install media with another PC on a USB, I was still getting the same failures, that is when I remembered I was running an OC profile.

I removed the OC profile, reboot from optimized settings and the upgrade completed without a problem, really wish I had thought of that before a wipe... So much extra work tracking down license keys for old software.

Not really sure why running my FX8320 at 4.6 should have caused any problems, but it seems to have. I can't be positive it was the only issue, in my process of elimination, I didn't add the things back that I removed, before trying the next thing, so it also could have been a combination.

Anyway, this is just to put that info out there, I researched the heck out of this problem and found nothing, so I just figured I would share so there would be something out there.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorbidlyAMD*
> 
> Windows 10 Upgrade problems:
> 
> Just dropping a FYI in here for everyone with an OC on this chip planning on the Windows 10 upgrade, in case my pain helps anyone:
> 
> When I was upgrading to 10 from 7 I kept getting black screens and failed upgrades, doing every thing in the book, unplugging devices, unplugging my raid array, ect. ect. ect. Even after a clean install of windows 7, and creating install media with another PC on a USB, I was still getting the same failures, that is when I remembered I was running an OC profile.
> 
> I removed the OC profile, reboot from optimized settings and the upgrade completed without a problem, really wish I had thought of that before a wipe... So much extra work tracking down license keys for old software.
> 
> Not really sure why running my FX8320 at 4.6 should have caused any problems, but it seems to have. I can't be positive it was the only issue, in my process of elimination, I didn't add the things back that I removed, before trying the next thing, so it also could have been a combination.
> 
> Anyway, this is just to put that info out there, I researched the heck out of this problem and found nothing, so I just figured I would share so there would be something out there.


bout the same with my OC profile.. it updated correctly but upon boot now I get stuck at the load screen..


----------



## Johan45

I can almost picture those little M$ gremlins in there hammering away at your system.


----------



## miklkit

Wow. I got lucky I guess. I don't remember if I posted it here or not but the winX install went just fine at 5 ghz on the Sabertooth and I like it a lot more than win8.1.

The problem comes when changing hardware. They seem to not like it when the motherboard or hard drive gets changed and I spent over an hour on the phone getting them to go along with what I had done. But it's all good now, until the next change.


----------



## hurricane28

I always install Windows at stock speeds just to be sure nothing funky is happening during the installation. No matter how stable you claim to be, an error is so easy to make when installing programs and such.

I have OC profile anyway so i can set it to the previous setting after installing everything. Installing really doesn't get any faster if you running stock or 5 GHz anyway.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just my 2 cents, I always prefer something bigger with ample room. The layout is decent on that case I have to say though but you do realize there is no ODD bay?


The Corsair 600T I have is plenty roomy for me (excluding the top headspace) but I kind of want to make my PC with a smaller footprint. Yeah I know there no ODD bays. Haven't used the ODD drive in most of my OCs except for a intake fan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Case labs


They have wonderful cases but are out of my price range. The total budget for the immediate loop is $550-600, any of their cases would take a chunk out of the budget. The Define S on the other hand I can get for $70 with free 2 day shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the phanteks enthoo primo is a good choice if you are looking for 480 size radiators to fit stock...without killing the pocket too badly....I have the pro and it fits well...I have two 240s and a 280mm rad...though I had to lose the optical bays and the drive cages but I managed to fit two ssds and a hard drive in the right side easy as pie...I just install Windows from usb drive now because nearly everything is available online drivers and such...usually much newer versions you would have to download anyway...I have purchased a cheap external dvd drive for those rare cases when it's needed


Yeah the Enthoo series were my top choice for next case until recently. I like the Define S because of the 3x 3.5in and 2x 2.5in drive placements behind the mono tray area. Looking to do 420 + 360 + 140 and maybe 120 dad's. Fairly clean and the main point is for a smaller case that I might fit on the desk. The 600T is taking nearly the whole space under my desk.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I always install Windows at stock speeds just to be sure nothing funky is happening during the installation. No matter how stable you claim to be, an error is so easy to make when installing programs and such.
> 
> I have OC profile anyway so i can set it to the previous setting after installing everything. Installing really doesn't get any faster if you running stock or 5 GHz anyway.


Interesting, i didn't know this, sounds good precaution. Speaking of "profiles", there's yet another reason that i will never go to Win 10 (apart the keylogger/spyware/phone home thing): I won't be able to use PSCheck to undervolt all P-States. It doesn't work in Win8, it sure won't in Win10 either. Keep your tiles Microsoft, i keep MrsTweaker and the lovely non-flat Win7.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Update....

ASUS 390 STRIX and ASUS 990FX Sabertooth coming Friday!!!!

The 8300 lives!! It was never dead, it was just that the new board I bought was also dead.... It was the MSI Gaming board, and I have gotten a refund on it, and decided to go with the kitty, even with the brown








It's got the power and cooling I need, and the slot spacing I need to crossfire in my tiny little S340









The dawn of 5GHz and 390 Crossfire is slowly but surely approaching....

Oh the looks from the wife I am going through right now just for some overclocking fun, and glorious 4k gaming


----------



## xLPGx

Anyone else who upgraded to w10 who has gotten lower scores in things like cinebench now? (R11.5 and R15)
In w7 without touching any autostart I have gotten 698 in R15. Now I can't seem to get above 640 even if I start in like diagnostic start and disable stuff.

My 8320 is clocked at 4.4 I did not have the OC profile when installing W10.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Update....
> 
> ASUS 390 STRIX and ASUS 990FX Sabertooth coming Friday!!!!


Great news!








Quote:


> The 8300 lives!! It was never dead, it was just that the new board I bought was also dead....


AMD CPUs, always too tough to die!








Quote:


> It was the MSI Gaming board, and I have gotten a refund on it, and decided to go with the kitty, even with the brown


Maybe now they ship them with pre-fried Nikos mosfets!







I am sorry, i hate MSI and she always does her best to justify my hatred!







Consider it a godsent! You expected to hit 5Ghz on the MSI? The one of "Superkames" , the guy that reviewed on in this forum, had it die at 4.7, within hours. You 'd risk to have the same story as with the Asrock. Besides, you 'd never hit 5Ghz on 6+2 phase with Nikos mosfets.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Anyone else who upgraded to w10 who has gotten lower scores in things like cinebench now? (R11.5 and R15)
> In w7 without touching any autostart I have gotten 698 in R15. Now I can't seem to get above 640 even if I start in like diagnostic start and disable stuff.
> 
> My 8320 is clocked at 4.4 I did not have the OC profile when installing W10.


Usually when a new OS appears, the drivers are unoptimized. You ll have to wait months for the drivers to achieve the maturity of Win7.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD CPUs, always too tough to die!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now they ship them with pre-fried Nikos mosfets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, i hate MSI and she always does her best to justify my hatred!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it a godsent! You expected to hit 5Ghz on the MSI? The one of "Superkames" , the guy that reviewed on in this forum, had it die at 4.7, within hours. You 'd risk to have the same story as with the Asrock. Besides, you 'd never hit 5Ghz on 6+2 phase with Nikos mosfets.


Na, I knew the MSI would only get 4.7-4.8...... I was going to let that tie me over for a little while until I upgrade the entire platform, but once I realized the board was dead, I said to hell with it and got the kitty.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm almost positive that a vishera that will do 4.9GHz @ 1.464 volts with an 88C socket temp on a crap ASRock board, will do 5GHz at 1.525 +/- on a much nicer Sabertooth with a cooler socket.... but, that's just theory until I prove it I guess.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm almost positive that a vishera that will do 4.9GHz @ 1.464 volts with an 88C socket temp on a crap ASRock board, will do 5GHz at 1.525 +/- on a much nicer Sabertooth with a cooler socket.... but, that's just theory until I prove it I guess.


Oh i think it's sound theory. Consider that for just 4Ghz, i saw a 10C difference between the Asrock extreme3 and the Giga UD3P. I mean, 10C difference in the socket with voltage only at 1.28v. The Asrocks overheat BIG time!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm almost positive that a vishera that will do 4.9GHz @ 1.464 volts with an 88C socket temp on a crap ASRock board, will do 5GHz at 1.525 +/- on a much nicer Sabertooth with a cooler socket.... but, that's just theory until I prove it I guess.


You might even get more on the kitty. Considering a cleaner power delivery and stuff. Just don't forget active cooling.


----------



## Mega Man

@xLPGx

It is generally recommended to install on stock. Same with updating bios.

However with as hard as I stress my chips I know they are stable. And I do installs with my OC all the time without issue

@xKrNMBoYx
How many more cases will you buy and how many have you as they just didn't fit your needs. How much did they cost? when you buy a cl. You buy it for life

I understand they are pricy but I got most of nine second hand in the 200-300 range and I see apt of reasonable sales on ocn ( they are rareish ) and Craigslist


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @xLPGx
> 
> It is generally recommended to install on stock. Same with updating bios.
> 
> However with as hard as I stress my chips I know they are stable. And I do installs with my OC all the time without issue
> 
> @xKrNMBoYx
> How many more cases will you buy and how many have you as they just didn't fit your needs. How much did they cost? when you buy a cl. You buy it for life
> 
> I understand they are pricy but I got most of nine second hand in the 200-300 range and I see apt of reasonable sales on ocn ( they are rareish ) and Craigslist


depends on your area...I never see anything good computer related within 100 miles...but you surely can get any flavor of camaro you want lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm almost positive that a vishera that will do 4.9GHz @ 1.464 volts with an 88C socket temp on a crap ASRock board, will do 5GHz at 1.525 +/- on a much nicer Sabertooth with a cooler socket.... but, that's just theory until I prove it I guess.


I wish my 5ghz only needed 1.525v! It needs close to 1.58v to stay stable.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @xKrNMBoYx
> How many more cases will you buy and how many have you as they just didn't fit your needs. How much did they cost? when you buy a cl. You buy it for life
> 
> I understand they are pricy but I got most of nine second hand in the 200-300 range and I see apt of reasonable sales on ocn ( they are rareish ) and Craigslist


I don't care for quality when the ones I am interested from Case Labs cost north of $500. You'll be surprised how little I spent on my computer components from the beginning til now. I bought 4-5 cases in my life time, and that's only cause my computers have been handed down as a whole or repurposed for another use. Never was the reason of purchase due to needing more. The 4-5 times I bought them they cost south of $50 except the 600T I bought for $70 and they are still used today. If you see the need for a CaseLabs then cool. I don't see the need or want to spend $1000+ on just cooling and case alone.

As for CL I'm not blessed to live in a big area so there are no Frys, Microcenter, etc and people try to sell their used items near MSRP. To small for niche market accessories. I swear I'm the only one who sells for a bargain around here. Owning a Case Labs is not high enough on my priority list to scavenge for a deal IMO.

That said I almost bought everything but postponed all purchases related to a case or custom loop parts for now.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I don't care for quality when the ones I am interested from Case Labs cost north of $500. You'll be surprised how little I spent on my computer components from the beginning til now. I bought 4-5 cases in my life time, and that's only cause my computers have been handed down as a whole or repurposed for another use. Never was the reason of purchase due to needing more. The 4-5 times I bought them they cost south of $50 except the 600T I bought for $70 and they are still used today. If you see the need for a CaseLabs then cool. I don't see the need or want to spend $1000+ on just cooling and case alone.
> 
> As for CL I'm not blessed to live in a big area so there are no Frys, Microcenter, etc and people try to sell their used items near MSRP. To small for niche market accessories. I swear I'm the only one who sells for a bargain around here. Owning a Case Labs is not high enough on my priority list to scavenge for a deal IMO.
> 
> That said I almost bought everything but postponed all purchases related to a case or custom loop parts for now.


The thing he's trying to say is, it would be better to get the CL because you will only buy once, you only buy good once even if it exceeds your budget, expectations and plans. If you're buying the Define S it is a decent case, my gf has one and I'm very impressed with it, I'm yet to put a system in it but she wants to do a Portal themed build and we already hit a road block because she wants 2 loops one blue and one orange but making 2 reservoirs fit inside it will be a struggle! If she bought a CL on the other hand, it would be no issue lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I don't care for quality when the ones I am interested from Case Labs cost north of $500. You'll be surprised how little I spent on my computer components from the beginning til now. I bought 4-5 cases in my life time, and that's only cause my computers have been handed down as a whole or repurposed for another use. Never was the reason of purchase due to needing more. The 4-5 times I bought them they cost south of $50 except the 600T I bought for $70 and they are still used today. If you see the need for a CaseLabs then cool. I don't see the need or want to spend $1000+ on just cooling and case alone.
> 
> As for CL I'm not blessed to live in a big area so there are no Frys, Microcenter, etc and people try to sell their used items near MSRP. To small for niche market accessories. I swear I'm the only one who sells for a bargain around here. Owning a Case Labs is not high enough on my priority list to scavenge for a deal IMO.
> 
> That said I almost bought everything but postponed all purchases related to a case or custom loop parts for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing he's trying to say is, it would be better to get the CL because you will only buy once, you only buy good once even if it exceeds your budget, expectations and plans. If you're buying the Define S it is a decent case, my gf has one and I'm very impressed with it, I'm yet to put a system in it but she wants to do a Portal themed build and we already hit a road block because she wants 2 loops one blue and one orange but making 2 reservoirs fit inside it will be a struggle! If she bought a CL on the other hand, it would be no issue lol.
Click to expand...

You'd only buy it once if you never wanted another case again









Some people just like to change up cases every couple of years and they cannot justify spending that amount of cash on CL and i dont blame them tbh.

Each to thier own though


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The thing he's trying to say is, it would be better to get the CL because you will only buy once, you only buy good once even if it exceeds your budget, expectations and plans. If you're buying the Define S it is a decent case, my gf has one and I'm very impressed with it, I'm yet to put a system in it but she wants to do a Portal themed build and we already hit a road block because she wants 2 loops one blue and one orange but making 2 reservoirs fit inside it will be a struggle! If she bought a CL on the other hand, it would be no issue lol.


I know what he is saying/suggesting and I'm denying the suggestion with a thanks since it doesn't fit my way of thought. I'm not wanting to do a complicated multi loop, different color, 2 reservoirs etc, nor do i want to fit 5+ rads. 'Better' depends on the person. In this situation 'better' would be CL case offering some feature I really wanted to do that the Define S does not offer. But the only thing that CL can offer is the quality, aesthetics (CL cases reminds me of metal file cabinets in a way = not a pro). 420mm + 360mm + 140mm, etc should be a good enough change from a cheap aluminum 240mm rad by way of h100i. The 'You only buy a CL once' honestly only works when it is the first case IMO. Buying it now won't change the cases I bought previously, and since the likeness of buying another case after this (undecided case) is slim to none a decent sub $100 case sounds better than $300-500+. $500+ is way to close to what I spent on an 8350 + CHVFZ + 2x 290X all together.

I've looked at the Define S a bit more and it does have a bit of space constraint. I don't think it will be a big deal with a simple custom loop but who knows, I didn't choose a case yet. The space constraint though could become a pro. I enjoyed cutting up my 600T to make room for a 360mm + 200mm rad in the future. Wouldn't really want to cut up the Define S or any clean looking case though. I just kind of like the clean look of the Define S, the fact I can hide my storage drives in the back, switching side panels to allow a fan to cool the socket without modding the case, while added water cooling support compared to my modded 600T.

.:Edit:.

Forget about new cases. I'm going to stick with my roots and stay with the case I have. I can already mount one 360mm at the top so I'm going to try to make a 360mm or 420mm mount in the front.


----------



## mus1mus

IMO, If you don't have the hardware on hand, you can choose the specifics for the case. Unlike in my case, where a couple of 480s and 360s already waiting for a chance to be assembled properly, choosing a case becomes limited in choices.

What I am trying to say is, a well planned system will be worth it no matter what case you go for. As long as you execute things right, there's really no need to dwell in "this should've been a better case" etc. If you are planning to go full on water loop, plan things out, or look for some inspiration you would be willing to own.









I'm poor and cheap, so I guess I can't and will not own a CL. But they are beatifull cases indeed. I'm looking at the Enthoos now that they became available on my soil. Monies needed though.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IMO, If you don't have the hardware on hand, you can choose the specifics for the case. Unlike in my case, where a couple of 480s and 360s already waiting for a chance to be assembled properly, choosing a case becomes limited in choices.
> 
> What I am trying to say is, a well planned system will be worth it no matter what case you go for. As long as you execute things right, there's really no need to dwell in "this should've been a better case" etc. If you are planning to go full on water loop, plan things out, or look for some inspiration you would be willing to own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm poor and cheap, so I guess I can't and will not own a CL. But they are beatifull cases indeed. I'm looking at the Enthoos now that they became available on my soil. Monies needed though.


I understand. I have money ready for the loop from selling my mac but I don't want to buy too quickly since many things can happen.

Plans have changed again, which shows I have issues making decisions when I get ready to spend more than $300. I'm going to mod my 600T to fit the most radiators. I'm going to have to take apart the system and make approximate measurements for 420mm radiators. Might have to go with 360mm depending on fan choices.

I'd appreciate fan choice recommendations if I need 140mm fans, same with 120mm. The sp120l are too loud IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I understand. I have money ready for the loop from selling my mac but I don't want to buy too quickly since many things can happen.
> 
> Plans have changed again, which shows I have issues making decisions when I get ready to spend more than $300. I'm going to mod my 600T to fit the most radiators. I'm going to have to take apart the system and make approximate measurements for 420mm radiators. Might have to go with 360mm depending on fan choices.
> 
> I'd appreciate fan choice recommendations if I need 140mm fans, same with 120mm. The sp120l are too loud IMO.


Go for the Vardars.







as good as GT's can get. Or GT of course. (Go for the one's that can rev up to 2K RPM. Solid choice for performance and Silence assuming PWM-controlled)
If the cost will hold you back, check out the Cougar Vortex if colors float your boat. 25mm Delta AFBs from old Dell systems are also very good and cheaper if you can get them. As well as Nidec's TA450V 38 mms that can spin down even at 3.3 Volts. And are PWM controlled .

Or check out @Cyclops's ]incredibly large repertoire of tested fans.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go for the Vardars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as good as GT's can get. Or GT of course. (Go for the one's that can rev up to 2K RPM. Solid choice for performance and Silence assuming PWM-controlled)
> If the cost will hold you back, check out the Cougar Vortex if colors float your boat. 25mm Delta AFBs from old Dell systems are also very good and cheaper if you can get them. As well as Nidec's TA450V 38 mms that can spin down even at 3.3 Volts. And are PWM controlled .
> 
> Or check out @Cyclops's ]incredibly large repertoire of tested fans.


Thanks, going to check the link out soon. As for prices I'll guess it will depend on my final decision after research


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can almost picture those little M$ gremlins in there hammering away at your system.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I don't care for quality when the ones I am interested from Case Labs cost north of $500. You'll be surprised how little I spent on my computer components from the beginning til now. I bought 4-5 cases in my life time, and that's only cause my computers have been handed down as a whole or repurposed for another use. Never was the reason of purchase due to needing more. The 4-5 times I bought them they cost south of $50 except the 600T I bought for $70 and they are still used today. If you see the need for a CaseLabs then cool. I don't see the need or want to spend $1000+ on just cooling and case alone.
> 
> As for CL I'm not blessed to live in a big area so there are no Frys, Microcenter, etc and people try to sell their used items near MSRP. To small for niche market accessories. I swear I'm the only one who sells for a bargain around here. Owning a Case Labs is not high enough on my priority list to scavenge for a deal IMO.
> 
> That said I almost bought everything but postponed all purchases related to a case or custom loop parts for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing he's trying to say is, it would be better to get the CL because you will only buy once, you only buy good once even if it exceeds your budget, expectations and plans. If you're buying the Define S it is a decent case, my gf has one and I'm very impressed with it, I'm yet to put a system in it but she wants to do a Portal themed build and we already hit a road block because she wants 2 loops one blue and one orange but making 2 reservoirs fit inside it will be a struggle! If she bought a CL on the other hand, it would be no issue lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd only buy it once if you never wanted another case again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just like to change up cases every couple of years and they cannot justify spending that amount of cash on CL and i dont blame them tbh.
> 
> Each to thier own though
Click to expand...

Thats why I went with the Cooler Master haf Stacker If I need to expand I have options.. sure its big but what the hey.. it was worth the $160 for me


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can almost picture those little M$ gremlins in there hammering away at your system.
Click to expand...

Not quite what I pictured but a hell of a lot funnier.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I don't care for quality when the ones I am interested from Case Labs cost north of $500. You'll be surprised how little I spent on my computer components from the beginning til now. I bought 4-5 cases in my life time, and that's only cause my computers have been handed down as a whole or repurposed for another use. Never was the reason of purchase due to needing more. The 4-5 times I bought them they cost south of $50 except the 600T I bought for $70 and they are still used today. If you see the need for a CaseLabs then cool. I don't see the need or want to spend $1000+ on just cooling and case alone.
> 
> As for CL I'm not blessed to live in a big area so there are no Frys, Microcenter, etc and people try to sell their used items near MSRP. To small for niche market accessories. I swear I'm the only one who sells for a bargain around here. Owning a Case Labs is not high enough on my priority list to scavenge for a deal IMO.
> 
> That said I almost bought everything but postponed all purchases related to a case or custom loop parts for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing he's trying to say is, it would be better to get the CL because you will only buy once, you only buy good once even if it exceeds your budget, expectations and plans. If you're buying the Define S it is a decent case, my gf has one and I'm very impressed with it, I'm yet to put a system in it but she wants to do a Portal themed build and we already hit a road block because she wants 2 loops one blue and one orange but making 2 reservoirs fit inside it will be a struggle! If she bought a CL on the other hand, it would be no issue lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd only buy it once if you never wanted another case again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just like to change up cases every couple of years and they cannot justify spending that amount of cash on CL and i dont blame them tbh.
> 
> Each to thier own though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I went with the Cooler Master haf Stacker If I need to expand I have options.. sure its big but what the hey.. it was worth the $160 for me
Click to expand...

I've had this discussion with quite a few people ever since the whole TT vs CL thing and I'll still stand by my original stance on it, CaseLabs obviously are great cases, people wouldn't spend that much on them if they didn't but that said the vast majority of people cannot justify the initial cost of going to a CL case.

I mean I'll put it this way.....I can buy 3 (yes three) Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate's for the price of one CL case here in Aus and there are no second hand ones since they are too new here.
Or i could buy 5 TT Core X9's and stack them from floor to ceiling for the same cost, or again....i could get 5 HAF Stackers (both 935 and 915 portions).

For my own personal builds I'd rather spend the cash on what's going in the Case opposed to the case itself but i can see why people do want and get CL cases.

I actually own a Stacker myself........I'm using an air cooler in it atm.....shameful i know









My next case will most likely be a Phanteks Enthoo primo Ultimate since my only real choices for what i'm planning are a 900D, Core X9, Primo Ultimate or a CL case


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I can almost picture those little M$ gremlins in there hammering away at your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite what I pictured but a hell of a lot funnier.
Click to expand...

Heh, that was my first thought when I read that and so happens to be my fave bugs bunny cartoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I don't care for quality when the ones I am interested from Case Labs cost north of $500. You'll be surprised how little I spent on my computer components from the beginning til now. I bought 4-5 cases in my life time, and that's only cause my computers have been handed down as a whole or repurposed for another use. Never was the reason of purchase due to needing more. The 4-5 times I bought them they cost south of $50 except the 600T I bought for $70 and they are still used today. If you see the need for a CaseLabs then cool. I don't see the need or want to spend $1000+ on just cooling and case alone.
> 
> As for CL I'm not blessed to live in a big area so there are no Frys, Microcenter, etc and people try to sell their used items near MSRP. To small for niche market accessories. I swear I'm the only one who sells for a bargain around here. Owning a Case Labs is not high enough on my priority list to scavenge for a deal IMO.
> 
> That said I almost bought everything but postponed all purchases related to a case or custom loop parts for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing he's trying to say is, it would be better to get the CL because you will only buy once, you only buy good once even if it exceeds your budget, expectations and plans. If you're buying the Define S it is a decent case, my gf has one and I'm very impressed with it, I'm yet to put a system in it but she wants to do a Portal themed build and we already hit a road block because she wants 2 loops one blue and one orange but making 2 reservoirs fit inside it will be a struggle! If she bought a CL on the other hand, it would be no issue lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd only buy it once if you never wanted another case again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just like to change up cases every couple of years and they cannot justify spending that amount of cash on CL and i dont blame them tbh.
> 
> Each to thier own though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I went with the Cooler Master haf Stacker If I need to expand I have options.. sure its big but what the hey.. it was worth the $160 for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had this discussion with quite a few people ever since the whole TT vs CL thing and I'll still stand by my original stance on it, CaseLabs obviously are great cases, people wouldn't spend that much on them if they didn't but that said the vast majority of people cannot justify the initial cost of going to a CL case.
> 
> I mean I'll put it this way.....I can buy 3 (yes three) Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate's for the price of one CL case here in Aus and there are no second hand ones since they are too new here.
> Or i could buy 5 TT Core X9's and stack them from floor to ceiling for the same cost, or again....i could get 5 HAF Stackers (both 935 and 915 portions).
> 
> For my own personal builds I'd rather spend the cash on what's going in the Case opposed to the case itself but i can see why people do want and get CL cases.
> 
> I actually own a Stacker myself........I'm using an air cooler in it atm.....shameful i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next case will most likely be a Phanteks Enthoo primo Ultimate since my only real choices for what i'm planning are a 900D, Core X9, Primo Ultimate or a CL case
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity what about the stacker doesn't sit well or fit the needs for what you are wanting?.. or is it just the dimensions?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You'd only buy it once if you never wanted another case again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just like to change up cases every couple of years and they cannot justify spending that amount of cash on CL and i dont blame them tbh.
> 
> Each to thier own though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I went with the Cooler Master haf Stacker If I need to expand I have options.. sure its big but what the hey.. it was worth the $160 for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had this discussion with quite a few people ever since the whole TT vs CL thing and I'll still stand by my original stance on it, CaseLabs obviously are great cases, people wouldn't spend that much on them if they didn't but that said the vast majority of people cannot justify the initial cost of going to a CL case.
> 
> I mean I'll put it this way.....I can buy 3 (yes three) Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate's for the price of one CL case here in Aus and there are no second hand ones since they are too new here.
> Or i could buy 5 TT Core X9's and stack them from floor to ceiling for the same cost, or again....i could get 5 HAF Stackers (both 935 and 915 portions).
> 
> For my own personal builds I'd rather spend the cash on what's going in the Case opposed to the case itself but i can see why people do want and get CL cases.
> 
> I actually own a Stacker myself........I'm using an air cooler in it atm.....shameful i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next case will most likely be a Phanteks Enthoo primo Ultimate since my only real choices for what i'm planning are a 900D, Core X9, Primo Ultimate or a CL case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity what about the stacker doesn't sit well or fit the needs for what you are wanting?.. or is it just the dimensions?
Click to expand...

Well I am planning on 2 x 480mm rads and there aren't alot of cases out there that support that plus i really want to see what Phanteks cases are like up close









That and the Stacker was actually provided for me from Cooler Master for all of my cooler testing and reviews and so it will remain as such


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You'd only buy it once if you never wanted another case again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just like to change up cases every couple of years and they cannot justify spending that amount of cash on CL and i dont blame them tbh.
> 
> Each to thier own though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I went with the Cooler Master haf Stacker If I need to expand I have options.. sure its big but what the hey.. it was worth the $160 for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had this discussion with quite a few people ever since the whole TT vs CL thing and I'll still stand by my original stance on it, CaseLabs obviously are great cases, people wouldn't spend that much on them if they didn't but that said the vast majority of people cannot justify the initial cost of going to a CL case.
> 
> I mean I'll put it this way.....I can buy 3 (yes three) Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate's for the price of one CL case here in Aus and there are no second hand ones since they are too new here.
> Or i could buy 5 TT Core X9's and stack them from floor to ceiling for the same cost, or again....i could get 5 HAF Stackers (both 935 and 915 portions).
> 
> For my own personal builds I'd rather spend the cash on what's going in the Case opposed to the case itself but i can see why people do want and get CL cases.
> 
> I actually own a Stacker myself........I'm using an air cooler in it atm.....shameful i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next case will most likely be a Phanteks Enthoo primo Ultimate since my only real choices for what i'm planning are a 900D, Core X9, Primo Ultimate or a CL case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity what about the stacker doesn't sit well or fit the needs for what you are wanting?.. or is it just the dimensions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am planning on 2 x 480mm rads and there aren't alot of cases out there that support that plus i really want to see what Phanteks cases are like up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and the Stacker was actually provided for me from Cooler Master for all of my cooler testing and reviews and so it will remain as such
Click to expand...

Fair enough


----------



## gertruude

hi guys

was wondering if any of u have experience with THIS CASE

is it worth the money?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> was wondering if any of u have experience with THIS CASE
> 
> is it worth the money?


Looks to be nice

reviews seem to be good for it too


----------



## Johan45

This was more of what I pictured


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had this discussion with quite a few people ever since the whole TT vs CL thing and I'll still stand by my original stance on it, CaseLabs obviously are great cases, people wouldn't spend that much on them if they didn't but that said the vast majority of people cannot justify the initial cost of going to a CL case.
> 
> I mean I'll put it this way.....I can buy 3 (yes three) Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate's for the price of one CL case here in Aus and there are no second hand ones since they are too new here.
> Or i could buy 5 TT Core X9's and stack them from floor to ceiling for the same cost, or again....i could get 5 HAF Stackers (both 935 and 915 portions).
> 
> For my own personal builds I'd rather spend the cash on what's going in the Case opposed to the case itself but i can see why people do want and get CL cases.
> 
> I actually own a Stacker myself........I'm using an air cooler in it atm.....shameful i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next case will most likely be a Phanteks Enthoo primo Ultimate since my only real choices for what i'm planning are a 900D, Core X9, Primo Ultimate *or a CL case*


Now that's enough horsing around, CaseLabs is the best, screw the rest!









Get the damn CaseLabs... It took me a while and now wonder why I waited so long!

Which CL are you interested in?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You'd only buy it once if you never wanted another case again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just like to change up cases every couple of years and they cannot justify spending that amount of cash on CL and i dont blame them tbh.
> 
> Each to thier own though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why I went with the Cooler Master haf Stacker If I need to expand I have options.. sure its big but what the hey.. it was worth the $160 for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had this discussion with quite a few people ever since the whole TT vs CL thing and I'll still stand by my original stance on it, CaseLabs obviously are great cases, people wouldn't spend that much on them if they didn't but that said the vast majority of people cannot justify the initial cost of going to a CL case.
> 
> I mean I'll put it this way.....I can buy 3 (yes three) Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate's for the price of one CL case here in Aus and there are no second hand ones since they are too new here.
> Or i could buy 5 TT Core X9's and stack them from floor to ceiling for the same cost, or again....i could get 5 HAF Stackers (both 935 and 915 portions).
> 
> For my own personal builds I'd rather spend the cash on what's going in the Case opposed to the case itself but i can see why people do want and get CL cases.
> 
> I actually own a Stacker myself........I'm using an air cooler in it atm.....shameful i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next case will most likely be a Phanteks Enthoo primo Ultimate since my only real choices for what i'm planning are a 900D, Core X9, Primo Ultimate or a CL case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity what about the stacker doesn't sit well or fit the needs for what you are wanting?.. or is it just the dimensions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am planning on 2 x 480mm rads and there aren't alot of cases out there that support that plus i really want to see what Phanteks cases are like up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and the Stacker was actually provided for me from Cooler Master for all of my cooler testing and reviews and so it will remain as such
Click to expand...

One of the users in the Stacker club actually crammed 4x480mm rads and a 240mm in a Stacker. The mesh goes far enough, just need to make some screw holes.


----------



## mus1mus

Look ma, it's the mighty HAF Stacker!



Just a bit of a leg work.


----------



## Mega Man

I should stack my s3s on my tx10


----------



## Sgt Bilko

@KyadCK, I've no doubt with a bit of messing around I could fit the Radiators in the stacker but as I said before the case was provided for a specific purpose and so it will remain as such.

@Mus, haha that's awesome man


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Update....
> 
> ASUS 390 STRIX and ASUS 990FX Sabertooth coming Friday!!!!
> 
> The 8300 lives!! It was never dead, it was just that the new board I bought was also dead.... It was the MSI Gaming board, and I have gotten a refund on it, and decided to go with the kitty, even with the brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the power and cooling I need, and the slot spacing I need to crossfire in my tiny little S340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dawn of 5GHz and 390 Crossfire is slowly but surely approaching....
> 
> Oh the looks from the wife I am going through right now just for some overclocking fun, and glorious 4k gaming


I have two Kitty's, Gen 1 and R2. Really solid overclocking boards. They aren't all that ugly. I just got a C5FZ because I wanted a board to match my Crossblade Ranger. Otherwise I would still be using either Sabertooth.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look ma, it's the mighty HAF Stacker!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit of a leg work.


EDIT: damn 840 thats pretty cool...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look ma, it's the mighty HAF Stacker!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit of a leg work.


Dang, put it on a rotating platform and it could be a vertical tower fan/a.c..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Dang, put it on a rotating platform and it could be a vertical tower fan/a.c..


you should look at the 3660 it looks like a rotating fan


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So the sabertooth is on the way!

Got an Asus 390 Strix to go with.

Ready to get back to my games!


----------



## Johan45

Waiting is the worst past of it all. Good luck Agent


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Waiting is the worst past of it all. Good luck Agent


I bought some headphones and a microphone and signed up for Amazon prime free trial they stated Monday but then I looked at tracking and they overnighted it for some reason


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Picked up another component also...

Got a good decent deal on the 850w rosewill HIVE psu @ $85 shipped @ the egg.

I know it's not an elite unit, but it has great reviews, a nice cable setup, and should be leaps and bounds better than this raidmax unit, which has been pretty reliable in it's own right.


----------



## Johan45

How many cards were you going to run? Just the one or two? That PSU will struggle under heavy/extended load


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How many cards were you going to run? Just the one or two? That PSU will struggle under heavy/extended load


Just one for now, all this other crap has delayed cf for a little bit...

I will say though, that this raidmax was able to push the fx @ 4.9 plus two tri-x 290s with mild overclocks (1100mhz each, 50mv+) with no problems at all, besides a little sag on the 12v rail .


----------



## Johan45

It's not the sags you need to worry about or even the blackouts it's the pops and fires that scare the crap out of me. The Hive should be fine , what I read was it's very succepitble to heat so high loads in a cramped case may be a problem.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's not the sags you need to worry about or even the blackouts it's the pops and fires that scare the crap out of me. The Hive should be fine , what I read was it's very succepitble to heat so high loads in a cramped case may be a problem.


Yeah, it's more of a 40c unit, while some of the nicer ones now are good for 50c.

The good thing about the s340 is that it has a separate chamber for the psu, and allows it to draw all its air fresh from underneath the case, while also segregating it from the heat of all the other components. My ambient in the living room is always around 72-74f anyways, so it should be okay... Hope so anyways.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, it's more of a 40c unit, while some of the nicer ones now are good for 50c.
> 
> The good thing about the s340 is that it has a separate chamber for the psu, and allows it to draw all its air fresh from underneath the case, while also segregating it from the heat of all the other components. My ambient in the living room is always around 72-74f anyways, so it should be okay... Hope so anyways.


Yeah I bought the rosewill photon 1200 and so far it's been good...the cables aren't the best but that's the only con I've got so far I picked it up for 140 last year...it's actually just a tad longer than the rosewill capstone 650 it replaced (which is a good unit itself but not going to run 8320 high overclock and two 290s overclocked...don't want the magic smoke to get out)...


----------



## JerDerv

Didnt quite win the lottery with this chip but im still tweaking things here and there. I really wanted a 5ghz capable chip. This 8370E wants a lot more voltage than i thought it would... Heres my highest stable clock so far and i have played around with it quite a bit. running at 4.9 requires to much voltage.

Bios vcore is set to 1.5 LLC is Medium which on my board is the only one that works decent. All other settings droop more and the extreme setting boosts like .2v so thats not even remotely safe.

Mobo: GIGABYTE 990fFXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 Active VRM HS cooling 11w/mk thermal pad upgrade and a custom rear mobo heatsink.
CPU: FX-8370E 4.8ghz 1.47v under load 1.48 idle Set to 1.50 in bios.
CPU cooler: Corsair H110 (280mm) with noctual 140mm IPPC 2000rpm fans
RAM: Corsair vengeance 1600
GPU: GIGABYTE R9 380 Gaming G1 4gb.
PSU: Corsair CX750
OS: Win 7 64

Who thinks i should pick up another r9 380 and crossfire?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Didnt quite win the lottery with this chip but im still tweaking things here and there. I really wanted a 5ghz capable chip. This 8370E wants a lot more voltage than i thought it would... Heres my highest stable clock so far and i have played around with it quite a bit. running at 4.9 requires to much voltage.
> 
> Bios vcore is set to 1.5 LLC is Medium which on my board is the only one that works decent. All other settings droop more and the extreme setting boosts like .2v so thats not even remotely safe.
> 
> Mobo: GIGABYTE 990fFXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 Active VRM HS cooling 11w/mk thermal pad upgrade and a custom rear mobo heatsink.
> CPU: FX-8370E 4.8ghz 1.47v under load 1.48 idle Set to 1.50 in bios.
> CPU cooler: Corsair H110 (280mm) with noctual 140mm IPPC 2000rpm fans
> RAM: Corsair vengeance 1600
> GPU: GIGABYTE R9 380 Gaming G1 4gb.
> PSU: Corsair CX750
> OS: Win 7 64
> 
> Who thinks i should pick up another r9 380 and crossfire?


EDIT:stupidity disregard :0

That would depend on the resolution you are running... if you are running 1080p its not really a cost effective solution unless you are running 144hz or something...60hz 1080p i dont really need my second 290... but i do have it because i had intended to go 1440p or 4k even but to quote queen "he's ust a poor boy, from a poor family"


----------



## mus1mus

Idling card


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Idling card


yeah sorry for some reason i thought that was the added voltage.... i need sleep









EDIT: im actually going to re run it and see what im getting at stock gpu clocks 4.8 on cpu....its been awhile since i ran just one card









OK so this was with like 20 tabs open in chrome and music playing (not sure if that effects scores at all) plus antivirus running but anyway
graphics driver is older beta 15.6 i think it is

I feel your pain on the voltage... i need 1.512 for 4.8 stable in ibt avx on very high.. i can run firstrike at 1.50 and such but needs that extra bit when stressing the crap out of it

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8710971?

with everything off

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8711064?

It appears that having the browser open and music playing effects the scores a bit but not a huge amount not sure what variance on runs of firstrike normally is but 400 dosent seem like a lot

Another thing that might factor into difference is the fact im running 2133mhz ram but iirc someone said ram speed doesnt mean a whole lot in firestrike


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> EDIT:stupidity disregard :0
> 
> That would depend on the resolution you are running... if you are running 1080p its not really a cost effective solution unless you are running 144hz or something...60hz 1080p i dont really need my second 290... but i do have it because i had intended to go 1440p or 4k even but to quote queen "he's ust a poor boy, from a poor family"


I play on a 1080P 60hz monitor right now but i want one of those fancy LG ultrawides with freesync in the future. Thats why im thinking about picking up another card. I should probably grab a better PSU first.

On a side note, i noticed at this voltage i get random temp spikes that will hit 63c for not even a full second then drop back down to 50c or so. It happens when first loading up a game like gta5 and sometimes while driving fast into a different area of the map the cpu will hit 61c for a second then drop back down.

I just recently applied new arctic silver 5 i wonder if i used to much or if it really does take a while for it to "cure" or settle in.

Should i be concerned with the cpu hitting 63/64c for a fraction of a second? I might just pull the cooler and reapply thermal compound to be sure.


----------



## mus1mus

@mfknjadagr8

I believe RAM performance does affect FS.

I say RAM performance as you can either clock it to 2400 to score well or get it at 2133 on tight timings.

@JerDerv
Nice work on the VRM man. I'll rep ya for that.

Regarding temp spikes, it's common. And in that regards, it can spike higher than the temps you can see on IBT. Nothing to worry about. Benchers deal with that regularly.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

To add to that 63 and 64 isn't a worry anyhow the new margin from and is 70c max so no worries there...advanced warfare got some optimization last patch as well I was seeing 80 when loading maps and lag for the first three or four minutes of zombie match then never breaks 60 after that go figure spikes when loading are getting more common...and its all optimization and seems to effect and the worst


----------



## Wirerat

I have a hive 750 in my fx8300 rig. so far its been a great psu. It has an aggressive fan profile but the 140mm fan is not too obnoxious.

I was only able to tell it was ramping up by putting my ear very close to it.


----------



## XRogerX

Cant wait to get mine in , will be here on the 1st ,but i think i messed up on the motherboard
i got an MSI 970 Gamer AM3+ ,but you live and learn , i was trying to go for a red/black theme
for my PC


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Cant wait to get mine in , will be here on the 1st ,but i think i messed up on the motherboard
> i got an MSI 970 Gamer AM3+ ,but you live and learn , i was trying to go for a red/black theme
> for my PC


Yeah maybe try and return it for store credit and get the ROG board instead? You'll get much better results i'm sure everyone will agree. You can still use the board but personally I'd want the best OC I can get which is why I got the sabrekitty instead of another UD5.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Cant wait to get mine in , will be here on the 1st ,but i think i messed up on the motherboard
> i got an MSI 970 Gamer AM3+ ,but you live and learn , i was trying to go for a red/black theme
> for my PC


Send it back, then get a 990fx chipset board...

Preferably an ROG board, if you have the scratch to buy it...


----------



## XRogerX

well Damn ,should of asked b4 i bought it lol, well i guess i got to save up to get another board , i got to keep this board anyways cause the board and Cpu i have now im giving it to the Wife to upgrade hers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Send it back, then get a 990fx chipset board...
> 
> Preferably an ROG board, if you have the scratch to buy it...


well Damn ,should of asked b4 i bought it lol, well i guess i got to save up to get another board , i got to keep this board anyways cause the board and Cpu i have now im giving it to the Wife to upgrade hers

are you taking about this board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> well Damn ,should of asked b4 i bought it lol, well i guess i got to save up to get another board , i got to keep this board anyways cause the board and Cpu i have now im giving it to the Wife to upgrade hers
> well Damn ,should of asked b4 i bought it lol, well i guess i got to save up to get another board , i got to keep this board anyways cause the board and Cpu i have now im giving it to the Wife to upgrade hers
> 
> are you taking about this board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876


In my honest opinion, Yes the CFV-Z is the best AM3+ board there is...

If you wanted to go a little less expensive you could get a Sabertooth 990FX - R2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877

I've owned both of these boards, they're great boards... The Sabertooth is a little bit easier to deal with, UEFI (BIOS), Overclockinmg seem to be easier, the CVF-Z has a more complicated UEFI, tons more options...,

Sending an PM...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> In my honest opinion, Yes the CFV-Z is the best AM3+ board there is...
> 
> If you wanted to go a little less expensive you could get a Sabertooth 990FX - R2
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131877
> 
> I've owned both of these boards, they're great boards... The Sabertooth is a little bit easier to deal with, UEFI (BIOS), Overclockinmg seem to be easier, th*e CVF-Z has a more complicated UEFI, tons more options.*..,
> 
> Sending an PM...


Which BIOS?

I find them closely similar. And those settings that are not on the kitty are not gonna be accessible or not gonna offer the edge for ordinary users.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *Which BIOS?
> 
> *I find them closely similar. And those settings that are not on the kitty are not gonna be accessible or not gonna offer the edge for ordinary users.


The bios on the CVF-Z, in general, goes way deeper in to settings for DRAM in particular and others things.

Doesn't the CFV-Z have settings for LLC and the Sabertooth does not?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The bios on the CVF-Z, in general, goes way deeper in to settings for DRAM in particular and others things.
> 
> Doesn't the CFV-Z have settings for LLC and the Sabertooth does not?


I'd like to say they both have LLC and identical selectable settings except the CHVFZ has higher CPU Voltage Frequency. 500 vs 550 KHz IIRC. But can't speak for the R1.









The extra memory tweaks on the CHVFZ are most just accessible for extreme users who knew what these settings do. And should not limit a guy on the kitty from getting clocks the CHVFZ can dial. At least on my case.

Kitty vs CHVFZ really is a matter of color scheme like @Johan45 said. If anything, differences in components like CPU and RAM used matters more than the boards.

Example: I previously said the CHVFZ may offer better memory clocks and ability compared to the kitty. After giving mine runs on same components all thoughout, it doesn't offer noticeable advantage over the kitty. My previous statement relies on the difference in CPU (8320) IMC being stronger than my 8370. This is dialing 2133 8-8-9-27-CR1-110 TRFC and testing HCI Memtest.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd like to say they both have LLC and identical selectable settings except the CHVFZ has higher CPU Voltage Frequency. 500 vs 550 KHz IIRC. But can't speak for the R1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra memory tweaks on the CHVFZ are most just accessible for extreme users who knew what these settings do. And should not limit a guy on the kitty from getting clocks the CHVFZ can dial. At least on my case.
> 
> Kitty vs CHVFZ really is a matter of color scheme like @Johan45 said. If anything, differences in components like CPU and RAM used matters more than the boards.
> 
> Example: I previously said the CHVFZ may offer better memory clocks and ability compared to the kitty. After giving mine runs on same components all thoughout, it doesn't offer noticeable advantage over the kitty. My previous statement relies on the difference in CPU (8320) IMC being stronger than my 8370. This is dialing 2133 8-8-9-27-CR1-110 TRFC and testing HCI Memtest.


i like the Red/Black theme and thats what i was looking for if you go bk to post #53105
and i know for a fact that im not gonig to know what all the setting are on the CHVFZ
thats why i orderd the MSI 970 AM3+ cause of the color theme , but then again i do
overclock


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> i like the Red/Black theme and thats what i was looking for if you go bk to post #53105
> and i know for a fact that im not gonig to know what all the setting are on the CHVFZ
> thats why i orderd the MSI 970 AM3+ cause of the color theme , but then again i do
> overclock


The good thing is, like I said, you don't need those special settings to dial in a good OC.









Better, we have a collection of very helpful people here to help you out with your OC than any other CPU threads round here.







just ask and you will be answered.


----------



## XRogerX

thats good to hear , but the reason i did post to let people know i did order a FX-8350 , BUT DO I need to show proof like a sale order or CPUZ IN ORDER to get on the owers list?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd like to say they both have LLC and identical selectable settings except the CHVFZ has higher CPU Voltage Frequency. 500 vs 550 KHz IIRC. But can't speak for the R1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra memory tweaks on the CHVFZ are most just accessible for extreme users who knew what these settings do. And should not limit a guy on the kitty from getting clocks the CHVFZ can dial. At least on my case.
> 
> Kitty vs CHVFZ really is a matter of color scheme like @Johan45 said. If anything, differences in components like CPU and RAM used matters more than the boards.
> 
> Example: I previously said the CHVFZ may offer better memory clocks and ability compared to the kitty. After giving mine runs on same components all thoughout, it doesn't offer noticeable advantage over the kitty. My previous statement relies on the difference in CPU (8320) IMC being stronger than my 8370. This is dialing 2133 8-8-9-27-CR1-110 TRFC and testing HCI Memtest.


I have both boards and the CHVFZ has so many settings that it boggles the mind. The Sabertooth bios is easier to sort your way thru imho. Had the same problem with my Crossblade Ranger. Steep learning curve. At least for me anyway.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Anyone know more about this?
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/injunction-cooler-master-closed-loop-coolers,news-51345.html


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have both boards and the CHVFZ has so many settings that it boggles the mind. The Sabertooth bios is easier to sort your way thru imho. Had the same problem with my Crossblade Ranger. Steep learning curve. At least for me anyway.


Like I said, those will not affect your OC capabilities as much as the chip's quality or your cooling.









Most of the Kitty's settings are there anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> thats good to hear , but the reason i did post to let people know i did order a FX-8350 , BUT DO I need to show proof like a sale order or CPUZ IN ORDER to get on the owers list?


Check the OP for the requirements.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone know more about this?
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/injunction-cooler-master-closed-loop-coolers,news-51345.html


Isn't that the same company that forced Swiftech to pull their AIO coolers from the US market a couple years back? Seems to me there is only so much you can do to differentiate a block, radiator and a pump.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have both boards and the CHVFZ has so many settings that it boggles the mind. The Sabertooth bios is easier to sort your way thru imho. Had the same problem with my Crossblade Ranger. Steep learning curve. At least for me anyway.


All the asus ROG mobos have a lot of extra knobs. The rog hero/formula/extreme on the intel side is the same.

A lot of the extra settings can be left on auto unless using ln2/dice or extreme memory overclocks.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Cant wait to get mine in , will be here on the 1st ,but i think i messed up on the motherboard
> i got an MSI 970 Gamer AM3+ ,but you live and learn , i was trying to go for a red/black theme
> for my PC


MSI has real problems in the mosfet department save the GD80. It is compounded by using a 8 core Vishera.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

wasnt that the board that agent smith just toasted trying to run it at 4.9? maybe im wrong but its probably in the same vain as that one if it wasnt the same one


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> All the asus ROG mobos have a lot of extra knobs. The rog hero/formula/extreme on the intel side is the same.
> 
> A lot of the extra settings can be left on auto unless using ln2/dice or extreme memory overclocks.


I am pretty much just change multiplier and vcore and stress test and watch temps kind of guy.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> well Damn ,should of asked b4 i bought it lol, well i guess i got to save up to get another board , i got to keep this board anyways cause the board and Cpu i have now im giving it to the Wife to upgrade hers
> 
> are you taking about this board
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131876


IIRC, I do think you were warned but memory may not be the best. The CHV-z will help but cooling is where it's at if you wanna go fast.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone know more about this?
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/injunction-cooler-master-closed-loop-coolers,news-51345.html


Yea asecrap is a patent troll. I can not believe they won. The apogee drive had been out far longer too....

Sorry but hanging a pump from a cpu block should not be patentable


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Anyone know more about this?
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/injunction-cooler-master-closed-loop-coolers,news-51345.html
> 
> 
> 
> Yea asecrap is a patent troll. I can not believe they won. The apogee drive had been out far longer too....
> 
> Sorry but hanging a pump from a cpu block should not be patentable
Click to expand...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea asecrap is a patent troll. I can not believe they won. The apogee drive had been out far longer too....
> 
> Sorry but hanging a pump from a cpu block should not be patentable


i wonder if they will try to sue corsair too.. the design isnt all that different... pump on block...i have to agree though its sad because that prevented 320 versions of the h320 to hit the us...the current h220x and h240x design is better imo anyway even if it does cause compatability issues in some cases... prevents the mounting issues with other kits with pump on block as well


----------



## Mega Man

fyi most of corsairs are made from asecrap hence the lack of lawsuit


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi most of corsairs are made from asecrap hence the lack of lawsuit


Correct,

The only AIO's from Corsair that aren't made by Asetek are the H100i and H80i iirc, they are made by CoolIT which got permission from Asetek to create them.

even the newer GTX AIO's are made by Asetek as well afaik.

It's a sad state of affairs and it's the reason why you cannot order Fractal Designs newer AIO's in the US either


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi most of corsairs are made from asecrap hence the lack of lawsuit
> 
> 
> 
> Correct,
> 
> The only AIO's from Corsair that aren't made by Asetek are the H100i and H80i iirc, they are made by CoolIT which got permission from Asetek to create them.
> 
> even the newer GTX AIO's are made by Asetek as well afaik.
> 
> It's a sad state of affairs and it's the reason why you cannot order Fractal Designs newer AIO's in the US either
Click to expand...

I have a GTX 100 i on my 4790K - I'm very impressed by it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi most of corsairs are made from asecrap hence the lack of lawsuit
> 
> 
> 
> Correct,
> 
> The only AIO's from Corsair that aren't made by Asetek are the H100i and H80i iirc, they are made by CoolIT which got permission from Asetek to create them.
> 
> even the newer GTX AIO's are made by Asetek as well afaik.
> 
> It's a sad state of affairs and it's the reason why you cannot order Fractal Designs newer AIO's in the US either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a GTX 100 i on my 4790K - I'm very impressed by it.
Click to expand...

I've no doubt they are very good AIO's, I just find it a little sad that because of Asetek companies cannot design their own AIO's unless they separate the pump from the block (which is the most logical place to put it).

Because of this the AIO market is only advancing at the pace that Asetek advances at for the most part


----------



## SavageBrat

And Fractal actually makes a nice setup.. have the S36..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> And Fractal *Alphacool* actually makes a nice setup.. have the S36..


ftfy









Well.....kind of, the Kelvin AIO's were developed by both Fractal and Alphacool


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've no doubt they are very good AIO's, I just find it a little sad that because of Asetek companies cannot design their own AIO's unless they separate the pump from the block (which is the most logical place to put it).
> 
> Because of this the AIO market is only advancing at the pace that Asetek advances at for the most part


Is that why the swiftech has the pump on the rad

http://www.eteknix.com/swiftech-mcr140-x-aio-pump-radiator-reservoir-revealed/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've no doubt they are very good AIO's, I just find it a little sad that because of Asetek companies cannot design their own AIO's unless they separate the pump from the block (which is the most logical place to put it).
> 
> Because of this the AIO market is only advancing at the pace that Asetek advances at for the most part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why the swiftech has the pump on the rad
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/swiftech-mcr140-x-aio-pump-radiator-reservoir-revealed/
Click to expand...

Yep, after the previous ones Asetek sued Swiftech and so Swiftech redesigned their AIO's so the pump/res is now mounted on the rad instead.


----------



## mus1mus

And will come a time, swiftech will sue EK for their innovative solution to get away from asetek lawsuit.








the world we live today.


----------



## Mega Man

No. Swiftech doesn't do that. They had the pump on block first (apogee drive) also having this conversation on another thread. Kinda amusing but also sad. People telling me asecrap had a legal right to sue. If you ever look into asecrap you will see they own the patents to cooling computers
Air or water. ....


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Which BIOS?
> 
> I find them closely similar. And those settings that are not on the kitty are not gonna be accessible or not gonna offer the edge for ordinary users.


I got an Extreme9 to replace a dead Sabertooth R1. I call it a board for lazy overclockers. Does OK with 9590 and 2400 speed ram. It pick up 2400 settings and set it that. Not many things to play with, pretty limited options. Ended up with 4650 base and 5150 turbo for daily driving. Pretty much the only thing worth changing is the CPU multiplier on that board and a tiny bump to 106 for the HT clock. It does well with a pair of HIS R9 285s.
Yes there are days I would like to have just spent $75 more and got a Asus Crosshair -Z and a 295, but not very often.
Highly recommend you go with at least 1050 watts for something like that. More watts if you crossfire 290s/390s. It did not like a Visiontek 1000 watt with 2 video cards in it.
That Visiontek supply runs a MSI 890FXA - GD70, FX-8350 @ 4.5 on air and a GTX -690 without problems.
If you take a MSI 890FXA-70 to 4.6 Ghz with 6 or 8 cores you will probably burn the VRs up. That board is only good for 180-190 watts, but I can put 4 285s on it. LOL Maybe that is why the the FX9XXX are not on the CPU support list


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No. Swiftech doesn't do that. They had the pump on block first (apogee drive) also having this conversation on another thread. Kinda amusing but also sad. People telling me asecrap had a legal right to sue. If you ever look into asecrap you will see they own the patents to cooling computers
> Air or water. ....


Why do you keep calling asetek asecrap..? I am pretty sure my H100i is asetek as well and i am very pleased with it. Lots of customers enjoy their "asecrap" cooler so why you calling it this is strange to me.

pls explain.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why do you keep calling asetek asecrap..? I am pretty sure my H100i is asetek as well and i am very pleased with it. Lots of customers enjoy their "asecrap" cooler so why you calling it this is strange to me.
> 
> pls explain.


H80i and h100i are both cooIT products made under licence.....

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2012/12/05/corsair-h100i-review/1

As a h80i user I like the product but don't like asecraps attitude .


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> H80i and h100i are both cooIT products made under licence.....
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2012/12/05/corsair-h100i-review/1
> 
> As a h80i user I like the product but don't like asecraps attitude .


Oh i didn't know that, thnx.

I quite like the performance of my h100i to be honest and especially with my new Noctua fans. At this price point there is nothing better and by better i mean at least 5c lower temps under full load at my current overclock.

Its also easy to install so maintenance is a breeze. Warranty is excellent from Corsair too. I was looking to get a different/better cooler but at this price point, there simply is none. I was thinking on getting the GTX 100i but when i done some more research its not worth it compare to the h100i i now own so i bought new/better fans instead and i am happy again.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> H80i and h100i are both cooIT products made under licence.....
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2012/12/05/corsair-h100i-review/1
> 
> As a h80i user I like the product *but don't like asecraps attitude .*


Agreed.

And guess, who made the newer H80i GT?

It's Asetek, look this here.


----------



## XRogerX

I have nothing to compare it to a this is my 1st AIO
I got the H100i GT


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why do you keep calling asetek asecrap..? I am pretty sure my H100i is asetek as well and i am very pleased with it. Lots of customers enjoy their "asecrap" cooler so why you calling it this is strange to me.
> 
> pls explain.
> 
> 
> 
> H80i and h100i are both cooIT products made under licence.....
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2012/12/05/corsair-h100i-review/1
> 
> As a h80i user I like the product but don't like asecraps attitude .
Click to expand...

Cmon Hurricane, i posted that the H100i and H80i were made by CoolIT not that far above you're own post....

I'll have to do some more research on this but i think the H110i GT is made by CoolIT as well while the H110i GTX is made by Asetek.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Cmon Hurricane, i posted that the H100i and H80i were made by CoolIT not that far above you're own post....
> 
> I'll have to do some more research on this but i think the H110i GT is made by CoolIT as well while the H110i GTX is made by Asetek.


Oh sorry, didn't read that otherwise i would know lol

What's the difference between those 2 anyway? Is the one better than the other or what?


----------



## Mega Man

Well as with other patent trolls and thieves ( i am not com combining the two but differentiating ) for companies, as there is far too many in the pc industry, when they give me a reason to respect them i will. till then i will treat them as they deserve. they stifle innovation and hold back entire industries


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Well as with other patent trolls and thieves ( i am not com combining the two but differentiating ) for companies, as there is far too many in the pc industry, when they give me a reason to respect them i will. till then i will treat them as they deserve. they stifle innovation and hold back entire industries


Some seriously strong words, Robert Kearns would approve. Then again I have the persona of a thief if one was to seriously dig in through my past. I just do not believe someone should profit from another's work. I think stealing an idea is fine, stealing the work is completely different, also the entire gray area noted in this conflict I believe. My apologies I am not more clear. It is difficult to choose the side of the sedentary.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Cmon Hurricane, i posted that the H100i and H80i were made by CoolIT not that far above you're own post....
> 
> I'll have to do some more research on this but i think the H110i GT is made by CoolIT as well while the H110i GTX is made by Asetek.


when you find out for sure who the H100i GT is really made by plz by all mean post it cause im confused lol
but then that nothing new lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Cmon Hurricane, i posted that the H100i and H80i were made by CoolIT not that far above you're own post....
> 
> I'll have to do some more research on this but i think the H110i GT is made by CoolIT as well while the H110i GTX is made by Asetek.
> 
> 
> 
> when you find out for sure who the H100i GT is really made by plz by all mean post it cause im confused lol
> but then that nothing new lol
Click to expand...

I'll make some inquiries about at and see what happens, they may very well ignore me but the least i can do is try


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> when you find out for sure who the H100i GT is really made by plz by all mean post it cause im confused lol
> but then that nothing new lol


H110i GT is made by CoolIt, take a look in the end of the page here.

And the H110i GTX is made by Asetek, look here.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Some seriously strong words, Robert Kearns would approve. Then again I have the persona of a thief if one was to seriously dig in through my past. I just do not believe someone should profit from another's work. I think stealing an idea is fine, stealing the work is completely different, also the entire gray area noted in this conflict I believe. My apologies I am not more clear. It is difficult to choose the side of the sedentary.


The problem is not that they patented the design so much as they patented it knowing someone else had developed it first... THEN they sued when it was sold and outsold their products... not because they developed something innovative and groundbreaking and someone stole it.... this is like when people submit an idea to a "invention help company" and they simply patent the idea through a child company and steal the idea and pass it off as their own... but the worst part is... now companies arent willing to take a chance on pc watercooling products for fear of lawsuit from a company who thinks they own pc cooling...









I truely hope that swiftech patented their ideas from then on out.. not to be pricks and sue everyone but so asetek cant use it in any of their designs.... ek and swiftech have proven that they can rise up and design something that outperforms without using the pump on block idea and i applaud them for that...honestly... im suprised that swiftech didnt win this because you can use someones patented idea as long as you show ample improvement upon it.. i believe they did but im not a judge....i am glad there are still companies who arent scared to stand up to asetek...and push forward regardless... i will aways directly support swiftech not only because they have great products but because of this very sentiment..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> when you find out for sure who the H100i GT is really made by plz by all mean post it cause im confused lol
> but then that nothing new lol
> 
> 
> 
> H110i GT is made by CoolIt, take a look in the end of the page here.
> 
> And the H110i GTX is made by Asetek, look here.
Click to expand...

There we go, thanks for that









+Rep to you sir 









And so going by that the H100i GTX is Asetek made


----------



## XRogerX

Sweet ty Kind sir , so im guessing thats a good thing that CoolIt made it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Some seriously strong words, Robert Kearns would approve. Then again I have the persona of a thief if one was to seriously dig in through my past. I just do not believe someone should profit from another's work. I think stealing an idea is fine, stealing the work is completely different, also the entire gray area noted in this conflict I believe. My apologies I am not more clear. It is difficult to choose the side of the sedentary.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not that they patented the design so much as they patented it knowing someone else had developed it first... THEN they sued when it was sold and outsold their products... not because they developed something innovative and groundbreaking and someone stole it.... this is like when people submit an idea to a "invention help company" and they simply patent the idea through a child company and steal the idea and pass it off as their own... but the worst part is... now companies arent willing to take a chance on pc watercooling products for fear of lawsuit from a company who thinks they own pc cooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truely hope that swiftech patented their ideas from then on out.. not to be pricks and sue everyone but so asetek cant use it in any of their designs.... ek and swiftech have proven that they can rise up and design something that outperforms without using the pump on block idea and i applaud them for that...honestly... im suprised that swiftech didnt win this because you can use someones patented idea as long as you show ample improvement upon it.. i believe they did but im not a judge....i am glad there are still companies who arent scared to stand up to asetek...and push forward regardless... i will aways directly support swiftech not only because they have great products but because of this very sentiment..
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There we go, thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so going by that the H100i GTX is Asetek made


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> Sweet ty Kind sir , so im guessing thats a good thing that CoolIt made it


You are welcome.









Why two different versions of the H110? The answer is here.

And the differences between them?

From Corsair Dustin look here and here.

Other opinions look here and here.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why two different versions of the H110? The answer is here.
> 
> And the differences between them?
> 
> From Corsair Dustin look here and here.
> 
> Other opinions look here and here.


ty for this info +rep
tyvm


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> ty for this info +rep
> tyvm


Go custom cooling, many women will love you at the same time, men will want to be you, and it will tame the mighty 5ghz!


----------



## XRogerX

ty but I alrdy did that and my wife will kill me lol

http://valid.x86.fr/zf8e00


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> ty but I alrdy did that and my wife will kill me lol
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zf8e00


validation....simply meant you booted at that speed and it didn't crash in the first couple of minutes







still decent enough I guess....1.6v I bet that sucker was blazing hot


----------



## mus1mus

BURN







Benjiw







BURN

On your defense though, I know you meant something like this:


----------



## robbo2

Easy enough to do in windows too. Doesn't have to boot at those settings.


----------



## XRogerX

that's right , was only for a validation lol , but I don't have the cash to replace anything


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> that's right , was only for a validation lol , but I don't have the cash to replace anything


I hear that...I'm going to be coasting awhile with what I have...I'm the only one working and I'm making barely over 20k so pc parts take a back seat to food lol...but I'm hoping very soon to be taking a better job making around 18 an hour :: fingers crossed ::


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Go custom cooling, many women will love you at the same time, men will want to be you, and it will tame the mighty 5ghz!


No need to go custom loop for 5 GHz, i can run it on my h100i perfectly fine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Go custom cooling, many women will love you at the same time, men will want to be you, and it will tame the mighty 5ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to go custom loop for 5 GHz, i can run it on my h100i perfectly fine
Click to expand...

I ran both my 8350's for a little over a year at 5ghz on 240 mm AOI's for daily use, but stress testing would quickly overwhelm them. h-100 and thermaltake extreme water 2.0. The asterisk is that the most cpu intensive activity I do on a regular basis is probably the BF series. I've since backed off on the clocks due to the newer 8370 and 8370e being so much more efficient just shy of 5 ghz. ( 4960 and 4900).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I ran both my 8350's for a little over a year at 5ghz on 240 mm AOI's for daily use, but stress testing would quickly overwhelm them. h-100 and thermaltake extreme water 2.0. The asterisk is that the most cpu intensive activity I do on a regular basis is probably the BF series. I've since backed off on the clocks due to the newer 8370 and 8370e being so much more efficient just shy of 5 ghz. ( 4960 and 4900).


I have no problem with 5 GHz on mine to be honest. Especially with my new fans









I run 5 GHz CPU and 2600 MHz CPU/NB for a couple of weeks now without any problems or stability issues at all. Temps are not ridiculously high but the noise is at full blast of my fans lol


----------



## Mega Man

Would you like me to start going through the thread to show how "little" problems you had going 5ghz?

By "little problems" I mean how many times you rmaed


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have no problem with 5 GHz on mine to be honest. Especially with my new fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 5 GHz CPU and 2600 MHz CPU/NB for a couple of weeks now without any problems or stability issues at all. Temps are not ridiculously high but the noise is at full blast of my fans lol


Can you qualify for or have you qualified for 5GHz 24/7 Club yet?


----------



## mus1mus

Give the guy a break. After all, he invented / perfected hurricane stable.









I believe in proofs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Would you like me to start going through the thread to show how "little" problems you had going 5ghz?
> 
> By "little problems" I mean how many times you rmaed


im not sure why but this made me chuckle then and now...rmas for everyone







I guess that's all part of the learning process I guess...it's interesting how much some people do rma things though I can only remember rma'ing two things in the past 15 years...one was doa and the other had pump failure within a few days


----------



## mus1mus

I only rmaed once myself. A GSkill Ripjaws DDR4 2400 kit for failing rated XMP settings.

RMA round here is fast but is a bit rough. Testing onsite while you wait if test kits are available. Mostly just part of distributor's warranty than anything else.

The price they should pay for adding premiums on prices really.

Edit: ohhh, I actually RMA stuff for the company I work for. If that counts.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I only rmaed once myself. A GSkill Ripjaws DDR4 2400 kit for failing rated XMP settings.
> 
> RMA round here is fast but is a bit rough. Testing onsite while you wait if test kits are available. Mostly just part of distributor's warranty than anything else.
> 
> The price they should pay for adding premiums on prices really.
> 
> Edit: ohhh, I actually RMA stuff for the company I work for. If that counts.


well you see all kinds of things that make you realize why rmas are so hard here in the usa...stuff like rma for extremely minor cosmetic flaws that won't ever be seen like on the motherboard tray paint is thin or chipped in a spot....or a little scuff on a case that could be buffed out but no let's not put a motherboard on the tray and not care it spend a couple of minutes buffing out a small scuff let's send it off pay too much for shipping and hassle a company over something that is insignificant...my favorite are those that rma to cherry pick overclocking and the like...these are the same people who complain when their minor flawed item that could've easily been remedied by them took three weeks to rma or the "had to" buy another one while that one was out for rma THEN return the rma'd item as new if it falls within the time limit...and you wonder why those with legitimate claim to rma sometimes get denied


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well you see all kinds of things that make you realize why rmas are so hard here in the usa...stuff like rma for extremely minor cosmetic flaws that won't ever be seen like on the motherboard tray paint is thin or chipped in a spot....or a little scuff on a case that could be buffed out but no let's not put a motherboard on the tray and not care it spend a couple of minutes buffing out a small scuff let's send it off pay too much for shipping and hassle a company over something that is insignificant...my favorite are those that rma to cherry pick overclocking and the like...these are the same people who complain when their minor flawed item that could've easily been remedied by them took three weeks to rma or the "had to" buy another one while that one was out for rma THEN return the rma'd item as new if it falls within the time limit...and you wonder why those with legitimate claim to rma sometimes get denied


I get the logic perfectly.









Well, we dont have the luxury of buying things online and straight-to-your-doorstep-delivery and stuff like that. We buy things off the store. We RMA stuff to the store / service centers. And yep, you need to have a pretty good reason to RMA stuff round here.

Stores give a week of direct replacement if things arent right off the bat. That's enough proof of saying, "look, you received the (expletive) fine. For a week, you should have seen something's not right to return this (expletive) for being defective".

But yeah, people are people. Different things we go through. TBH, I really want to return my 5930K coz of the low physics score in FS. But I'm not too sure it's really the CPU. Could be the board too. Or my lowly troubleshooting skillset.









Intel has their tuning plan nowadays for people like you described. But it seems impractical for every component manufacturer to follow the scheme. God knows AMD will sucumb deeper if they'll try.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Would you like me to start going through the thread to show how "little" problems you had going 5ghz?
> 
> By "little problems" I mean how many times you rmaed


That had nothing to do with me getting stable at 5 GHz..

I had several RMA's but that has nothing to do with me getting 5 GHz stable and you know that.

The first one was my Gigabyte board that went bad, second my Sabertooth had some funky stuff going which is approved by my retail store that its an common issue with these boards.

Second was my Corsair unit that went bad, later my CPU had some strange things going, My PSU went bad after 1,5 years. They tested my system at my retail store and they said that the PSU caused all these problems and now i replaced it with a better unit no problems anymore.

Luckily we have fantastic retail stores who are testing components themselves to determine what causes the problem. Again, it turned out that it was my PSU that took out all these components.

You can see proof in the Seasonic thread if you want.

So tell me, which of these things has to do with me getting 5 GHz stable..?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Can you qualify for or have you qualified for 5GHz 24/7 Club yet?


I don't think so, maybe i have a look there at a later time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Can you qualify for or have you qualified for 5GHz 24/7 Club yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Give the guy a break. After all, he invented / perfected hurricane stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in proofs.


Were not going to have the "stable" conversation again.. this is well established by lots of people who are testing "stability" at different ways.

Simple thing is that you loose 100% stability the day you start overclocking your system, there is no further discussion.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Were not going to have the "stable" conversation again.. this is well established by lots of people who are testing "stability" at different ways.
> 
> :


Now that's funny, in order of difficulty

E-mail stable
Internet stable
MS office stable
Tetris stable
There's no discussion, here it's IBTAVX other places P95. At one time it had to be 24 hrs plus before you were accepted as stable. The choice is yours man, I could care less but if you want the ribbing to stop post a stable 5.0 and people will leave you alone. It's not rocket science it forum etiquette.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now that's funny, in order of difficulty
> 
> E-mail stable
> Internet stable
> MS office stable
> Tetris stable
> There's no discussion, here it's IBTAVX other places P95. At one time it had to be 24 hrs plus before you were accepted as stable. The choice is yours man, I could care less but if you want the ribbing to stop post a stable 5.0 and people will leave you alone. It's not rocket science it forum etiquette.


Agreed. Stable is thrown around too easily on the web in general with CPU or GPU. My initial 5GHz was IBT Max 50 stable and stable in pretty much every other stressing program but DA:I always crashed and Witcher 3 occasionally. 4.8GHz or my new 5GHz settings passes all games and stressing.

There is running the OC with no crash and then there is a higher OC achieving less performance than a lower OC. I would call that unstable too.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

We certainly love to see IBTAVX screenies around here









Can't wait to go hard on the Sabertooth.

IF this little 8300 does have 5 G's in 'er, I've got a chance of finding it with this board.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> We certainly love to see IBTAVX screenies around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to go hard on the Sabertooth.
> 
> IF this little 8300 does have 5 G's in 'er, I've got a chance of finding it with this board.


one thing ive noticed though peole talk about how thick and robust the sabertooth and crosshair boards are...i just dont see it.. they are flexible and thin compared to the boards of yesteryear that you could probably club someone to death and they woulndt even flex... but yeah saber is a great board... onboard audio leaves a lot to be desired but... it is a force to be reckoned with much better than the last board


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> one thing ive noticed though peole talk about how thick and robust the sabertooth and crosshair boards are...i just dont see it.. they are flexible and thin compared to the boards of yesteryear that you could probably club someone to death and they woulndt even flex... but yeah saber is a great board... onboard audio leaves a lot to be desired but... it is a force to be reckoned with much better than the last board


If you think Sabertooth is thin and flexible, it means you haven't tried sub 70 euros Asrocks. It's true that the PCBs have become thinner in general. I recently gave away a cheap Asrock S939 motherboard and it was thick and impossible to bend. But it's because they 've changed materials since then. Now they have the new "humidity proof" PCBs and i don't know what else. The important thing with high end motherboards, is that they have more copper (which adds to the thickness), allowing to run cooler. When a motherboard is thin and cheap, you are guaranteed high temperatures.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Yeah, boards are a lot thinner now....

I just sold my old S 939 Asus A8N Deluxer SLI boards (had the standard, and the revised 32x version) the other day, and noticed when I packed them up, that they were REALLY heavy duty....


----------



## Johan45

They may be thinner but the good one have 8 layers with loys of copper like undervolter said to remove the heat. The process is just "improved" so the fabric layers are thinner now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now that's funny, in order of difficulty
> 
> E-mail stable
> Internet stable
> MS office stable
> Tetris stable
> There's no discussion, here it's IBTAVX other places P95. At one time it had to be 24 hrs plus before you were accepted as stable. The choice is yours man, I could care less but if you want the ribbing to stop post a stable 5.0 and people will leave you alone. It's not rocket science it forum etiquette.


I really can't care less if some people on here call me out simply because they lack of understanding what stable means in the first place. It also shows the lack of respect towards others that want to try things differently than what they recommend simply because that their egos are in their way i suppose. I do know that i build several systems and also overclocked them and they had zero problems whatsoever.

Second, i explained several times that IBT AVX, Prime95 are rather poor programs to determine stability of your system since they do not test your whole system. Its the same like running a benchmark and expecting the same performance in every day usage, it doesn't make sense.

I know this because i did run these tests at the beginning because they recommend to run these tests for hours and hours on end without even knowing what the program does in the first place.. I later discovered that its a rather poor stability determination because after 2 hours of Prime 95 and 30 minutes of IBT AVX testing i crashed at Adobe Premiere pro..

I think it has to do with the fact that you have to put a **** load of more voltage in Prime 95 or IBT AVX than is necessary which also heat up your components unrealistically. There is more towards overclocking than just simply adding volts you know.

Look at my benchmarks i provide in this thread, i can say that i am one of the highest here with my Corsair h100i, heck i even beat some with a custom loop for crying out loud..

I know what i am doing because i am doing it for over 4 years now with a lot of learning and still do.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I really can't care less if some people on here call me out simply because they lack of understanding what stable means in the first place. It also shows the lack of respect towards others that want to try things differently than what they recommend simply because that their *egos* are in their way i suppose. I do know that i build several systems and also overclocked them and they had zero problems whatsoever.
> 
> Second, i explained several times that IBT AVX, Prime95 are rather poor programs to determine stability of your system since they do not test your whole system. Its the same like running a benchmark and expecting the same performance in every day usage, it doesn't make sense.
> 
> I know this because i did run these tests at the beginning because they recommend to run these tests for hours and hours on end without even knowing what the program does in the first place.. I later discovered that its a rather poor stability determination because after 2 hours of Prime 95 and 30 minutes of IBT AVX testing i crashed at Adobe Premiere pro..
> 
> I think it has to do with the fact that you have to put a **** load of more voltage in Prime 95 or IBT AVX than is necessary which also heat up your components unrealistically. There is more towards overclocking than just simply adding volts you know.
> 
> Look at my benchmarks i provide in this thread, i can say that i am one of the highest here with my Corsair h100i, heck i even beat some with a custom loop for crying out loud..
> 
> *I know what i am doing because i am doing it for over 4 years* now with a lot of learning and still do.


The two parts I bolded shows you that your ego is also in the way like pretty much anyone (including myself). Two hours of Prime95 isn't going to cut it for stability since even 8 hours sometimes is not enough. We're talking about CPU OC. That means nothing else matters. NB, IMC, Memory, etc should already been tested for stability. With everything else stable the only reason Prime95 or IBTAVX should be crashing is not enough voltage or not enough cooling. 30 minute of IBT doesn't soundl ikem uch either. 20-30 IBT Max or even VH should take closer to an hour+. You're saying people lack the understanding of stability yet you didn't explain it to us. I have no clue what your usage is for your computer but since IBT and Prime95 are more stressful than most programs being completely stable on that pretty much secures stability until some program appears in the future that taxes the CPU more. Fact is there are applicatiosn and games that exist that crash even when our OCs seem stable on Prime and IBT. So if you can't pass a long test on IBT or Prime95 how can you say it's your OC and cooling is better than ones that have passed rigorous stressing plus better cooling


----------



## mus1mus

Ughhh.

I posted this at another thread but look: this is how you spell S-T-A-B-L-E, If you claim something is.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/12180#post_24350528










http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/12150#post_24349745

And to have a healthy fun conversation.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/12180#post_24350650



Bottom line, if claim something, back it up for the usual sake of no further argument.

Believe me, I am spending the week trying to dial a good OC for the 8320. HCI Memtest+, Prime, OCCT, IBT AVX, Encoding, AIDA64, just to name a few are my go to tools. So when I leave the OC'ed PC in the living room, even the most dumb user in the house will not have any issues.


----------



## mus1mus

But, I bet you guys haven't seen something like this:


Spoiler: Whut?



Quote:


> Guys here i am again
> 
> I have a strange thing happening here
> 
> when my card is throttling there is a 1mhz difference between the 2 cards at sli
> 
> For example, one stay at 1443 and the other one at 1442, when is not throttling the clock is the same
> 
> Is is normal? Never saw it before
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

I've seen worse in-game-trash-talks.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I've seen worse in-game-trash-talks.


Me too, I've seen worse trash talk in here in fact but the man has been offended which I'm not sorry for as there was no offence to be taken...

I haven't played any games since I moved in because our internet here is pants, 100ms ping is what I used to put up with on a console. Going to be ringing up british telecoms tomorrow and speaking with them to see if we can get fibre optic broadband down, we know the box that we connect to has it because my gf used to live in a flat 1 mile from here etc so it's just a matter of cables.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I've seen worse in-game-trash-talks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I've seen worse trash talk in here in fact but the man has been offended which I'm not sorry for as there was no offence to be taken...
> 
> I haven't played any games since I moved in because our internet here is pants, 100ms ping is what I used to put up with on a console. Going to be ringing up british telecoms tomorrow and speaking with them to see if we can get fibre optic broadband down, we know the box that we connect to has it because my gf used to live in a flat 1 mile from here etc so it's just a matter of cables.
Click to expand...

You lucky folks! (need to be clean! lol!) Fiber is only offered for businesses round here. Same with fixed-internet lines. We're still living in the DSL ERA.









A far cry from a mobile-phone-crazy country.







4G here sucks too.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You lucky folks! (need to be clean! lol!) Fiber is only offered for businesses round here. Same with fixed-internet lines. We're still living in the DSL ERA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A far cry from a mobile-phone-crazy country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4G here sucks too.


Lol I used to have 50-ish mb down and 15mb up at my parents house and I have 2.5mb down and 0.5mb up here! It hurts me!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX*
> 
> ok I will remove myself sry to have bothered this topic


don't leave you would in fact be doing yourself a diservice there is so much knowledge here especially on the board and chips we are all running most of these guys have ran their chips on nearly every board combination there is....Benji was ribbing you or joshing you as they say across the pond....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> don't leave you would in fact be doing yourself a diservice there is so much knowledge here especially on the board and chips we are all running most of these guys have ran their chips on nearly every board combination there is....Benji was ribbing you or joshing you as they say across the pond....


I was but he has offended me now by being so ridiculously offended by a child like joke a sponge could understand...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I was but he has offended me now by being so ridiculously offended by a child like joke a sponge could understand...


he offended you by saying you were rude and saying he would leave? How is that any less childish? LOL seriously? You know written text tone does not often come across properly...this is why so many people are put off from megas comments because they are often blunt and without any discernable tone...therefore people assume he's taking down to them when often he's just stating fact or an opinion based on experience bluntly....no need to make division over petty things we are all here to get the most out of our hardware and learn little tidbits that help us do so or understand why something works...had I came in and received the message to leave if I couldn't take a joke...i would have missed out on a ton of great information and so would you...remember why you came and don't discourage others from learning the same thing


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Bingo ^
> Ahem:
> Don't be that guy....
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you were joking you know that words across the web often get misunderstood.
> 
> Can we leave it at that now?


Oh jeez you guys, really? Yeah sure we'll leave it at that cos tbh I really couldn't give a ****.

No I'm not joking now. As you where.


----------



## snipekill2445

Good to see people are still friendly here on OCN


----------



## JerDerv




----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know this because i did run these tests at the beginning because they recommend to run these tests for hours and hours on end without even knowing what the program does in the first place.. I later discovered that its a rather poor stability determination because after 2 hours of Prime 95 and 30 minutes of IBT AVX testing i crashed at Adobe Premiere pro..
> .


So what you're saying is running stability tests is a waste of time and you're further ahead losing a couple hours of encoding. You obviously didn't test your whole system did you.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So what you're saying is running stability tests is a waste of time and you're further ahead losing a couple hours of encoding. You obviously didn't test your whole system did you.


testing is for the weak and those who lack self confidence in their esp...I personally just like to wing it and when my os corrupts I blame my hardware and Bill gates...isn't that what everyone does? But seriously there is no one stability test which is why you test everything you can individually and together...it's like when people get a blue screen they automatically assume hardware or the overclock without seeing what the crashdump leaves behind they do all this hardware changing and testing without actually seeing what the error was...most of my blue screens throughout Windows were actually driver issues or memory x conflicts/leaks in games... back in the day irq and memory conflicts...I can't think of but twice when it was my overclock or hardware failure....


----------



## Mike The Owl

HO Ho Ho....Hurricane causes a storm, Benji causes a fuss....where's Megaman when you need him....

I!, get my coat on the way.....


----------



## mus1mus

Popcorn.

Moar popcorn.

Just spent the day dialing clocks for my 8320. And I find it refreshing that my previous OC attempts were bad.

Remember when I need 1.6 for 4.8? Guess what, the thing needs 1.55. 1.6 will do 5.0hh.

Also found out, 20 runs IBT is not enough to catch instabilities. Guess who said this.







But Prime Blend will pick up these unseen errors within 30 minutes.










What did OCCT do about it? 3 hours of no errors.


----------



## Benjiw

That makes me think my OC might be a bit bad then as I need 1.58v underload, maybe I need to find the right balance between cpu/nb and vcore


----------



## mirzet1976

Here's my third FX8320, the first need 1.52V for 4.8 ghz another FX8320E 1.6 V for 4.8 ghz and this 1.472 V for 4.8 ghz.Batch is FA 1445 PGS.
I'm now with CPU VDDA at 2.3V no problem


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> SNIP


So much win! Also is that a custom case?


----------



## mirzet1976

Yes, and now use my desk as case mmuch more space for heat to spead out , hahaha. I'll takee some picture later and post here


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Yes, and now use my desk as case mmuch more space for heat to spead out , hahaha. I'll takee some picture later and post here


Please do! if you have any of the old case please share those too?

My overclock has lost control, I've changed things and it's not passing IBT AVX anymore, I should of just saved the profile when it was stable so I could revert, now I'm stuck with an unstable system till this weekend. I might just reset everything and start from scratch.


----------



## mus1mus

Start getting the right tools. HCI Memtest, IBT AVX, Prime (latest), Turbo Vcore from Asus.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start getting the right tools. HCI Memtest, IBT AVX, Prime (latest), Turbo Vcore from Asus.


It was fine, honestly but then I changed things like ram timings and voltages lmao so now it's all gone to crap.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It was fine, honestly but then I changed things like ram timings and voltages lmao so now it's all gone to crap.


thats why you change one value at a time and test....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> thats why you change one value at a time and test....


I did and do, but I started to move out when I made some changes and forgot to put them back. Duh!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did and do, but I started to move out when I made some changes and forgot to put them back. Duh!


You will find HCI memtest helpful then.


----------



## mus1mus

Same here. Half of the ACUs cooling the room is off. So current ambient is in the 20s. Water at 25C max.

But my 8320 is staying in the 40s at 1.55


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Not as pretty with the kitty, but a much better build now for sure


----------



## mus1mus

You can always use paint.









Push that thing already!


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Same here. Half of the ACUs cooling the room is off. So current ambient is in the 20s. Water at 25C max.
> 
> But my 8320 is staying in the 40s at 1.55


That is one epic chip. Mine goes up to 70 when I stress it at 4.5 1.465V.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Great....

The red led of CPU doom


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> That is one epic chip. Mine goes up to 70 when I stress it at 4.5 1.465V.






I'd say again, LAP EET.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Great....
> 
> The red led of CPU doom


That's sad man. Maybe you can try removing the RAM sticks first.


----------



## miklkit

I have seen that too.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

It's all good, i gotta 6300 to pop in for now....

Contemplating a 9590, since I've got the cpu cooling, vrm cooling, and socket cooling to lock it at 5g's daily...


----------



## miklkit

Get an 8370. Even The Stilt prefers it to the 9590.


----------



## mus1mus

Search for a 1429, 1433, 1432, 1431. Doesn't matter which SKU.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Get an 8370. Even The Stilt prefers it to the 9590.


I was totally thinking about that right after i posted. I've seen it doing 5g at a little less voltage.

Good news is, I've finally got a board that won't pigeon hold me.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Search for a 1429, 1433, 1432, 1431. Doesn't matter which SKU.


There is some truth to that, my 8300 was 1433pgs and had no problem running 4.9ghz at sub 1.5v, couldn't go higher cause the last board was trash. Wish i could of tried her out on this saber....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> There is some truth to that, my 8300 was 1433pgs and had no problem running 4.9ghz at sub 1.5v, couldn't go higher cause the last board was trash. Wish i could of tried her out on this saber....


I have clocked my 8320E and 8370E past 5GHz with less than 1.5.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have clocked my 8320E and 8370E past 5GHz with less than 1.5.


Lucky you, my 8370E wont go past 4.8ghz at 1.5v in bios 1.44v underload. I bought the 8370E in hopes of hitting 5ghz at 1.5v.

(Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 v.4 with modified vrm cooling)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Lucky you, my 8370E wont go past 4.8ghz at 1.5v in bios 1.44v underload. I bought the 8370E in hopes of hitting 5ghz at 1.5v.
> 
> (Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 v.4 with modified vrm cooling)


Well, you gotta understand, I came from a UD3 myself. Despite doing the mods that you are doing now, (been there, done the same) I wasn't able to clock my 8320 past 4.7GHz. I meant stable clocks.

Something is limiting high OCs on that board. And we what that is.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Search for a 1429, 1433, 1432, 1431. Doesn't matter which SKU.


This is true; almost sure I have a 1429. As the ambient temps drop, will move to cooler weather overclock on my rig of 4.93 GHz @ 1.464v. Summer I run 4.82 @ 1.428v. Still, I feel some lapping in my future.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> This is true; almost sure I have a 1429. As the ambient temps drop, will move to cooler weather overclock on my rig of 4.93 GHz @ 1.464v. Summer I run 4.82 @ 1.428v. Still, I feel some lapping in my future.


Lapping is necessary if your temps are sky high on low Voltages.









But since you are on air, I can't gauge what's a good level for you.









How's the board treating the chip btw?


----------



## btupsx

The board is absolutely fantastic, highly impressed by the overall package Asus managed to put together at this price point.

I know lapping isn't a necessity, it's just a project that would be fun to undertake at some point. I can top out at 60 on the core/64 socket when under extremely heavy multi-tasking load, but that is an outlier.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep, my 8370E is still intact. No need for that I guess.

I actually asked as we have another user here who managed to clock 5.0GHz on M5A99. But were roadblocked by some issues that he managed to solve.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Great....
> 
> The red led of CPU doom


sometimes its an issue with the board as well.. so don't toss the chip without verifying.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> The board is absolutely fantastic, highly impressed by the overall package Asus managed to put together at this price point.
> 
> I know lapping isn't a necessity, it's just a project that would be fun to undertake at some point. I can top out at 60 on the core/64 socket when under extremely heavy multi-tasking load, but that is an outlier.


max is 70 on the core according to amd so you're fine


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sometimes its an issue with the board as well.. so don't toss the chip without verifying.


Well, I tested this chip in two boards and no go, and the 6300 I put in it last night fired right up....

I have honestly never seen a CPU die..... it started acting up days before it died though (in tandem with the ASRock crap 970)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I tested this chip in two boards and no go, and the 6300 I put in it last night fired right up....
> 
> I have honestly never seen a CPU die..... it started acting up days before it died though (in tandem with the ASRock crap 970)


RIP. I guess no warranty since it's OEM?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> RIP. I guess no warranty since it's OEM?


He should double check that. Here OEM CPUs have 1 year warranty, while the boxed ones have 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith 1984*
> I have honestly never seen a CPU die..... it started acting up days before it died though (in tandem with the ASRock crap 970)


Well, a fried VRM is pretty much the only thing that can burn prematurely a CPU... When it happens, you never know... Which is why i am conservative with my advice to the various newbies that come here and say "i 've got my 4+1 board and i am struggling to get 4.5Ghz at 1.5V. Can i push more?"


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> sometimes its an issue with the board as well.. so don't toss the chip without verifying.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I tested this chip in two boards and no go, and the 6300 I put in it last night fired right up....
> 
> I have honestly never seen a CPU die..... it started acting up days before it died though (in tandem with the ASRock crap 970)
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I tested this chip in two boards and no go, and the 6300 I put in it last night fired right up....
> 
> I have honestly never seen a CPU die..... it started acting up days before it died though (in tandem with the ASRock crap 970)


It's good that you learned about Asrock's reputation when paired with an AMD chip. But I feel bad that you learned it this way.

Asrock seems to be losing their credibility lately even with Intel Boards. As far as I heard, their X99 series is nothing short of a disappointment. God knows how I'd love to get that OC Formula. But I think he knows better not to give me a fluke component.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I've got 7 months of warranty left on it, but caught some flack from people saying it would be wrong to RMA it.....









I never put more than 1.475v to it, and it never ran above 66C EVER!

But I dunno..... I normally just keep stuff when it breaks, but ASRock wrote me back and said they tested the mobo I sent them and it works, but they are replacing it anyways to avoid failure?

I am now thinking that it was just the chip itself that died, and how that happened is beyond me, unless it was the high socket temps I had, but those were kept around 70-80c most of the time with a fan, they only exceeded 80C when stress testing.

I'd add that the CPU itself died right in the middle of running IBT AVX


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've got 7 months of warranty left on it, but caught some flack from people saying it would be wrong to RMA it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put more than 1.475v to it, and it never ran above 66C EVER!
> 
> But I dunno..... I normally just keep stuff when it breaks, but ASRock wrote me back and said they tested the mobo I sent them and it works, but they are replacing it anyways to avoid failure?
> 
> I am now thinking that it was just the chip itself that died, and how that happened is beyond me, unless it was the high socket temps I had, but those were kept around 70-80c most of the time with a fan, they only exceeded 80C when stress testing.
> 
> I'd add that the CPU itself died right in the middle of running IBT AVX


I am sorry, but this doesn't make sense. The motherboard is fine, but they will replace it to...avoid failure??? How will that make any difference? If the motherboard doesn't have any problem, how is it going to fail more than a new motherboard of the same model? Besides, i kinda remember you wrote that you found a burnt mosfet?

Anyway, CPUs die so early either by high heat or high voltage. So either sitting on a socket with 80C wasn't healthy after all or the motherboard overvolted (assuming it wasn't a mosfet to fry).


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am sorry, but this doesn't make sense. The motherboard is fine, but they will replace it to...avoid failure??? How will that make any difference? If the motherboard doesn't have any problem, how is it going to fail more than a new motherboard of the same model? Besides, i kinda remember you wrote that you found a burnt mosfet?
> 
> Anyway, CPUs die so early either by high heat or high voltage. So either sitting on a socket with 80C wasn't healthy after all or the motherboard overvolted (assuming it wasn't a mosfet to fry).


Well, I posted pics of the burned chokes, but the system was still working after the "pop" that I heard, so I am guessing that they tested the board, and it worked, but they noted the damaged power circuitry and are replacing the board to prevent failure from the circuit completely burning up at some point, which it obviously would have.

No way of convincing them that their trash board killed my CPU though, which sucks.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I posted pics of the burned chokes, but the system was still working after the "pop" that I heard, so I am guessing that they tested the board, and it worked, but they noted the damaged power circuitry and are replacing the board to prevent failure from the circuit completely burning up at some point, which it obviously would have.
> 
> No way of convincing them that their trash board killed my CPU though, which sucks.


Oh, so it has burnt chokes, but they told you that it "WORKS", but being magnanimous they will replace it. Nice way of twisting reality on their part.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> The board is absolutely fantastic, highly impressed by the overall package Asus managed to put together at this price point.
> 
> I know lapping isn't a necessity, it's just a project that would be fun to undertake at some point. I can top out at 60 on the core/64 socket when under extremely heavy multi-tasking load, but that is an outlier.


Zalman coolers are not known as the best. You have a great case with hopefully a lot of good fans in it. I would suggest getting one of the top coolers like the Noctua D14/D15, the big Phantek, or the Silverstone HE01. All of those cool very well and also let you adjust the fan height for a perfect fit that includes blowing some air on the VRMs. The Noctua and Phantek coolers also benefit from more powerful fans like the Thermalright TY-143.


----------



## Benjiw

I'm sure I've asked this before but I'm unsure what the answer was...
What does CPU VDDA do again?


----------



## Johan45

It sets the PLL voltage or Phase lock loop. The part that sets the multi/keeps the frequency. I've only really seen it make much of a difference on some Giga boards or analogue power systems. I've tried it and never really had it make much difference TBH.


----------



## mirzet1976

Im set my VDDA to 2.3-2.35V and no problems at high freqency


----------



## Mega Man

I am with Johan45 Gigabyte onry board I have seen it make a difference


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I posted pics of the burned chokes, but the system was still working after the "pop" that I heard, so I am guessing that they tested the board, and it worked, but they noted the damaged power circuitry and are replacing the board to prevent failure from the circuit completely burning up at some point, which it obviously would have.
> 
> No way of convincing them that their trash board killed my CPU though, which sucks.


there's no guarantee that if ran at say 4.6 you would have pooped the board or killed the cpu by popping the board...we put a lot at risk demanding 1gz and more overclock from these chips we've seen here even the top boards give up the magic smoke at those numbers...asking for 1.5ghz overclock on a board you were pretty sure was middle of the road is risky anyhow..if it were my company I would have done the same and perhaps denied your claim had I known you ran it to hell and back lol. I'm pretty sure if my pc caught fire and burned into a pile I wouldn't fault any of the companies that made the parts simply because I know what I've put them through....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> there's no guarantee that if ran at say 4.6 you would have pooped the board or killed the cpu by popping the board...we put a lot at risk demanding 1gz and more overclock from these chips we've seen here even the top boards give up the magic smoke at those numbers...asking for 1.5ghz overclock on a board you were pretty sure was middle of the road is risky anyhow..if it were my company I would have done the same and perhaps denied your claim had I known you ran it to hell and back lol


The board is 220W 9590 compatible though..... I wasn't even pushing it to the point they claim it can be pushed to....... which is 1.55v 4.7Ghz-5Ghz right?

So I don't feel like I was pushing the board beyond what they rated it for. Now if you want to call me a little naive for believing the board could actually handle 220W CPU, then I'll give you that, but my thoughts were that I would be protected by their claim if it does go up in smoke, and it did, and they are replacing it, which I feel is fair.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So I don't feel like I was pushing the board beyond what they rated it for. Now if you want to call me a little naive for believing the board could actually handle 220W CPU, then I'll give you that, but my thoughts were that I would be protected by their claim if it does go up in smoke, and it did, and they are replacing it, which I feel is fair.


This is the problem with Asrock. The claims. Like, have you seen in the forum some 3+1 motherboards that claim they support 8 core 125W Visheras and the user then comes to complain he gets "low fps"? (throttling). A bit like that. Or, when i bought the 970 extreme3, 8320/8350 were in the compatibility list. Some 1 1/2 years later, they put an asterisk on them (to use top down cooler) and after yet some other time, they completely remove them, while leaving the Bulldozer 125W compatible. After yet some time, they removed the Bulldozer 125W too. Why? Because eager teenager was seeing "extreme 3, support 140W, Vishera 8 core ready" and was thinking "cool, i am gonna overclock this...extreme motherboard". And they ended up first in RMA rate. And Asrock was losing money. So they removed them.

This just to say a bit about how Asrock's "certifications" go... (MSI has similar story with "don't run burn in tools on this motherboard" labels, later removed).


----------



## Johan45

I dare you to try a 9590 on that asrock board, in fact I double dog dare you. Ha ha
Like I said before asrock uses doublers which just split the signals but doesn't really deliver any more current than a typical 4 phase board would. If you're really curious as to how these circuits work , then have a read here. http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide


----------



## zila

Exactly! Which is why I don't ever recommend Asrock boards anymore on the AMD side. I have seen way too many dead boards and processors on their hardware.









Edit: speaking from experience here. I have a dead Extreme9 and a dead FX-8350 to prove it. And I too was not pushing the rig hard. I was well within what would have been safe parameters on any good quality board.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am with Johan45 Gigabyte onry board I have seen it make a difference


So should I just set it back to stock? Why is it even on the Asus board? Also what is stock I've forgotten... LOL


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I dare you to try a 9590 on that asrock board, in fact I double dog dare you. Ha ha
> Like I said before asrock uses doublers which just split the signals but doesn't really deliver any more current than a typical 4 phase board would. If you're really curious as to how these circuits work , then have a read here. http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide


I have another understanding on that. The motherboards with doublers DO deliver more power than a typical 4 phase. The power is delivered by the mosfets, which are twice the number of a 4 phase motherboard (same goes for chokes). The difference is that PWM signal is split. This means, that a motherboard with doublers, must have the mosfets work twice as hard to deliver the power of a motherboard without doublers. Basically, the phases must remain active for double the normal amount, instead of switching off. So this is harder on the mosfets and here the quality of mosfets comes in.
For instance, the Gigabyte 970 UD3P, is 8+2 using doublers. But i don't think anyone has ever seen a 4+1 motherboard matching its overclock capability and temps. Because it's well built.

Another thing one must always look for, is what the manufacturers DON'T brag about. For example, in Asrock, you never see bragging about "x2 the copper", like Gigabyte says in the UD series. ASUS brags about the ceramic coating, which also helps. Asrock brags about the "waterproof PCB", but there is nothing "exceptional" about running cool, other than the usual "low RDS mosfets". It's a bit like MSI. Military class chokes, military class caps, but nothing about "military class Nikos mosfets".









So, at the end, Asrocks run hot. This on its turn, takes its toll on mosfet efficiency and longevity, just like MSI's Nikos choice does... At the end, you end up with everyone saying that ASUS and Gigabyte overclock better...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I dare you to try a 9590 on that asrock board, in fact I double dog dare you. Ha ha
> Like I said before asrock uses doublers which just split the signals but doesn't really deliver any more current than a typical 4 phase board would. If you're really curious as to how these circuits work , then have a read here. http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide
> 
> 
> 
> I have another understanding on that. The motherboards with doublers DO deliver more power than a typical 4 phase. The power is delivered by the mosfets, which are twice the number of a 4 phase motherboard (same goes for chokes). The difference is that PWM signal is split. This means, that a motherboard with doublers, must have the mosfets work twice as hard to deliver the power of a motherboard without doublers. Basically, the phases must remain active for double the normal amount, instead of switching off. So this is harder on the mosfets and here the quality of mosfets comes in.
> For instance, the Gigabyte 970 UD3P, is 8+2 using doublers. But i don't think anyone has ever seen a 4+1 motherboard matching its overclock capability and temps. Because it's well built.
> 
> Another thing one must always look for, is what the manufacturers DON'T brag about. For example, in Asrock, you never see bragging about "x2 the copper", like Gigabyte says in the UD series. ASUS brags about the ceramic coating, which also helps. Asrock brags about the "waterproof PCB", but there is nothing "exceptional" about running cool, other than the usual "low RDS mosfets". It's a bit like MSI. Military class chokes, military class caps, but nothing about "military class Nikos mosfets".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, at the end, Asrocks run hot. This on its turn, takes its toll on mosfet efficiency and longevity, just like MSI's Nikos choice does... At the end, you end up with everyone saying that ASUS and Gigabyte overclock better...
Click to expand...

Not EVERYone.....


----------



## Johan45

You're a brave man CSS trusting your CPU to that MSI board. Brave I say


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The board is 220W 9590 compatible though..... I wasn't even pushing it to the point they claim it can be pushed to....... which is 1.55v 4.7Ghz-5Ghz right?
> 
> So I don't feel like I was pushing the board beyond what they rated it for. Now if you want to call me a little naive for believing the board could actually handle 220W CPU, then I'll give you that, but my thoughts were that I would be protected by their claim if it does go up in smoke, and it did, and they are replacing it, which I feel is fair.


yes I'm not saying you shouldn't have rma'd...but I probably wouldn't have...they shouldn't claim something the board can't do but it's a gray area since you feared it wouldn't handle it...but yeah definitely keep the replacement for testing or sell it to someone with that caveat...it's unfortunate it took the cpu which easily handles the speed and the voltage that you input...I will always do my research from now on since I nearly did the same thing but thankfully that board couldn't supply the volts I needed without offset which for some reason ran way hotter than the same voltage without offset...so it's now running cool and happy at 4.6...

The funniest thing is that the asrock board for intel are some pretty good boards...just something about the power consumption and heat from these chips the asrock board don't handle...I've also noticed on reviews for some reason the asrock intel board are always touted as having better caps and such than their amd counterparts which seems kind of biased...


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I posted pics of the burned chokes, but the system was still working after the "pop" that I heard, so I am guessing that they tested the board, and it worked, but they noted the damaged power circuitry and are replacing the board to prevent failure from the circuit completely burning up at some point, which it obviously would have.
> 
> No way of convincing them that their trash board killed my CPU though, which sucks.


That board was toast and they know it. They will not admit that their board went bad. Rather they would rather cover their asses buy saying they didn't find anything wrong with it but just as a courtesy they will replace it. What a bunch of clowns. And yes, that board took out the chip too.

I already have experience with Asrock support. I won't buy any of their products anymore. I am really sorry that you had to go thru that crap with them.

If they do send you another board I would recommend that you sell it and get yourself something else from another vendor.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're a brave man CSS trusting your CPU to that MSI board. Brave I say







lol , the GD-80 will let you know when you are pushing too hard. Above 1.72 votls on an 8 core under a heavy load is about where that is.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're a brave man CSS trusting your CPU to that MSI board. Brave I say


The GD80 and the GD65 are the only MSI AM3+ motherboards that sport Fairchild DrMos mosfets. Which are good. This why the cunning *cssorkinman* trusts it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're a brave man CSS trusting your CPU to that MSI board. Brave I say
> 
> 
> 
> The GD80 and the GD65 are the only MSI AM3+ motherboards that sport Fairchild DrMos mosfets. Which are good. This why the cunning cssorkinman trusts it.
Click to expand...









actually the 990X GD-55 has drmos too, but I believe it is 6 + 1 phase


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That board was toast and they know it. They will not admit that their board went bad. Rather they would rather cover their asses buy saying they didn't find anything wrong with it but just as a courtesy they will replace it. What a bunch of clowns. And yes, that board took out the chip too.
> 
> I already have experience with Asrock support. I won't buy any of their products anymore. I am really sorry that you had to go thru that crap with them.
> 
> If they do send you another board I would recommend that you sell it and get yourself something else from another vendor.


Yeah, quite the story they 're trying to sell him... I suppose RMA service is regional. Here i 've RMAed an Asrock mobo once (integrated graphics DOA, the rest was working), i received a new one in 1 month. Considering you have to do that through the retailer, not bad. I 've used many Asrocks since s754/939. They 're good if you keep them at stock and cool. But i wouldn't choose them as overclocking material. I 've gone to 4Ghz on the 970 Extreme3 and it handles it well. But i wouldn't go further. When i see socket temp exceed 60C on Prime, i raise an eyebrow. Too much for an undervolter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually the 990X GD-55 has drmos too, but I believe it is 6 + 1 phase


Ah, i didn't even know about that. Nobody sells it here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That board was toast and they know it. They will not admit that their board went bad. Rather they would rather cover their asses buy saying they didn't find anything wrong with it but just as a courtesy they will replace it. What a bunch of clowns. And yes, that board took out the chip too.
> 
> I already have experience with Asrock support. I won't buy any of their products anymore. I am really sorry that you had to go thru that crap with them.
> 
> If they do send you another board I would recommend that you sell it and get yourself something else from another vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, quite the story they 're trying to sell him... I suppose RMA service is regional. Here i 've RMAed an Asrock mobo once (integrated graphics DOA, the rest was working), i received a new one in 1 month. Considering you have to do that through the retailer, not bad. I 've used many Asrocks since s754/939. They 're good if you keep them at stock and cool. But i wouldn't choose them as overclocking material. I 've gone to 4Ghz on the 970 Extreme3 and it handles it well. But i wouldn't go further. When i see socket temp exceed 60C on Prime, i raise an eyebrow. Too much for an undervolter.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually the 990X GD-55 has drmos too, but I believe it is 6 + 1 phase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, i didn't even know about that. Nobody sells it here.
Click to expand...

It's very obscure, I don't know of another 990 board that only has the X designation vs FX.
Anyone else know of a 990 chipset board that isnt labeled FX?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That board was toast and they know it. They will not admit that their board went bad. Rather they would rather cover their asses buy saying they didn't find anything wrong with it but just as a courtesy they will replace it. What a bunch of clowns. And yes, that board took out the chip too.
> 
> I already have experience with Asrock support. I won't buy any of their products anymore. I am really sorry that you had to go thru that crap with them.
> 
> If they do send you another board I would recommend that you sell it and get yourself something else from another vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, quite the story they 're trying to sell him... I suppose RMA service is regional. Here i 've RMAed an Asrock mobo once (integrated graphics DOA, the rest was working), i received a new one in 1 month. Considering you have to do that through the retailer, not bad. I 've used many Asrocks since s754/939. They 're good if you keep them at stock and cool. But i wouldn't choose them as overclocking material. I 've gone to 4Ghz on the 970 Extreme3 and it handles it well. But i wouldn't go further. When i see socket temp exceed 60C on Prime, i raise an eyebrow. Too much for an undervolter.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually the 990X GD-55 has drmos too, but I believe it is 6 + 1 phase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, i didn't even know about that. Nobody sells it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very obscure, I don't know of another 990 board that only has the X designation vs FX.
> Anyone else know of a 990 chipset board that isnt labeled FX?
Click to expand...

M5A99X-Evo from Asus


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That board was toast and they know it. They will not admit that their board went bad. Rather they would rather cover their asses buy saying they didn't find anything wrong with it but just as a courtesy they will replace it. What a bunch of clowns. And yes, that board took out the chip too.
> 
> I already have experience with Asrock support. I won't buy any of their products anymore. I am really sorry that you had to go thru that crap with them.
> 
> If they do send you another board I would recommend that you sell it and get yourself something else from another vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, quite the story they 're trying to sell him... I suppose RMA service is regional. Here i 've RMAed an Asrock mobo once (integrated graphics DOA, the rest was working), i received a new one in 1 month. Considering you have to do that through the retailer, not bad. I 've used many Asrocks since s754/939. They 're good if you keep them at stock and cool. But i wouldn't choose them as overclocking material. I 've gone to 4Ghz on the 970 Extreme3 and it handles it well. But i wouldn't go further. When i see socket temp exceed 60C on Prime, i raise an eyebrow. Too much for an undervolter.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually the 990X GD-55 has drmos too, but I believe it is 6 + 1 phase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, i didn't even know about that. Nobody sells it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very obscure, I don't know of another 990 board that only has the X designation vs FX.
> Anyone else know of a 990 chipset board that isnt labeled FX?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M5A99X-Evo from Asus
Click to expand...

Ah , good one.
Any idea what the difference is between an X and an FX 990 board?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah , good one.
> Any idea what the difference is between an X and an FX 990 board?


There is also GA-990XA-UD3

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#ov


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That board was toast and they know it. They will not admit that their board went bad. Rather they would rather cover their asses buy saying they didn't find anything wrong with it but just as a courtesy they will replace it. What a bunch of clowns. And yes, that board took out the chip too.
> 
> I already have experience with Asrock support. I won't buy any of their products anymore. I am really sorry that you had to go thru that crap with them.
> 
> If they do send you another board I would recommend that you sell it and get yourself something else from another vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, quite the story they 're trying to sell him... I suppose RMA service is regional. Here i 've RMAed an Asrock mobo once (integrated graphics DOA, the rest was working), i received a new one in 1 month. Considering you have to do that through the retailer, not bad. I 've used many Asrocks since s754/939. They 're good if you keep them at stock and cool. But i wouldn't choose them as overclocking material. I 've gone to 4Ghz on the 970 Extreme3 and it handles it well. But i wouldn't go further. When i see socket temp exceed 60C on Prime, i raise an eyebrow. Too much for an undervolter.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually the 990X GD-55 has drmos too, but I believe it is 6 + 1 phase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, i didn't even know about that. Nobody sells it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very obscure, I don't know of another 990 board that only has the X designation vs FX.
> Anyone else know of a 990 chipset board that isnt labeled FX?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M5A99X-Evo from Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah , good one.
> Any idea what the difference is between an X and an FX 990 board?
Click to expand...

To the Wiki!!
Quote:


> *990FX*
> Codenamed RD990
> Four physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8 electrical which can be combined to create two PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x16 electrical, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 38 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> HyperTransport 3.0 up to 2600 MHz and PCI Express 2.0
> ATI CrossFireX supporting up to four graphics cards
> 19.6 Watt TDP
> Southbridge: SB950
> Enthusiast discrete multi-graphics segment
> 
> *990X*
> Codenamed RD980
> One physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slot or two physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 22 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> HyperTransport 3.0 up to 2600 MHz and PCI Express 2.0
> Support for up to two graphics cards
> 14 Watt TDP
> Southbridge: SB950


Just PCIe lanes tbh


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah , good one.
> Any idea what the difference is between an X and an FX 990 board?
> 
> 
> 
> There is also GA-990XA-UD3
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#ov
Click to expand...

Another example of my ignorance , lol thanks for pointing it out








Looks like Quadfire is the difference?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_chipsets


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> there's no guarantee that if ran at say 4.6 you would have pooped the board or killed the cpu by popping the board...we put a lot at risk demanding 1gz and more overclock from these chips we've seen here even the top boards give up the magic smoke at those numbers...asking for 1.5ghz overclock on a board you were pretty sure was middle of the road is risky anyhow..if it were my company I would have done the same and perhaps denied your claim had I known you ran it to hell and back lol
> 
> 
> 
> The board is 220W 9590 compatible though..... I wasn't even pushing it to the point they claim it can be pushed to....... which is 1.55v 4.7Ghz-5Ghz right?
> 
> So I don't feel like I was pushing the board beyond what they rated it for. Now if you want to call me a little naive for believing the board could actually handle 220W CPU, then I'll give you that, but my thoughts were that I would be protected by their claim if it does go up in smoke, and it did, and they are replacing it, which I feel is fair.
Click to expand...

You never ran it like anything they advertise. They advertise a 9590 with APM and cnq on. You knew you would probably blow that mobo up you even stated you would "probably"
I am not knocking you. Just reminding you. You tried it. It failed. That's ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am with Johan45 Gigabyte onry board I have seen it make a difference
> 
> 
> 
> So should I just set it back to stock? Why is it even on the Asus board? Also what is stock I've forgotten... LOL
Click to expand...

Iirc 2.5. On Giga run it at 2.695.

As to whether or not to set to stock. Up to you but in my experience it does nothing


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Anyone have experience with 200x200 aka 400mm Rads? A little interested going with one after seeing a few 600T builds with one in the front.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You never ran it like anything they advertise. They advertise a 9590 with APM and cnq on. You knew you would probably blow that mobo up you even stated you would "probably"
> I am not knocking you. Just reminding you. You tried it. It failed. That's ok
> Iirc 2.5. On Giga run it at 2.695.
> 
> As to whether or not to set to stock. Up to you but in my experience it does nothing


I see your point, and I did have some doubts about it, but I did use CnQ and that chip and board spent about 80% of their short lives at 1400MHz on .88 volts









Ahh well, it's over and done now.... ordering a new 8300 next week, and will see how it holds up in the Saber


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Another example of my ignorance , lol thanks for pointing it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Quadfire is the difference?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_chipsets


The 990XA UD3 I believe is another board to avoid. No VRM heatsink?









Btw, I can be able to test VDDA today. Just to check.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Anyone have experience with 200x200 aka 400mm Rads? A little interested going with one after seeing a few 600T builds with one in the front.


They are not commonly used. They originally came out around the time the antec 9 hundred came out.

Avoid the one by antec iirc it is aluminum.

The reason they are not used is 200 mm fans suck as rad fans. They don't push much air pressure at all


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep, my 8370E is still intact. No need for that I guess.
> 
> I actually asked as we have another user here who managed to clock 5.0GHz on M5A99. But were roadblocked by some issues that he managed to solve.


Ah, I see. IMO the M5A99 is definitely capable of 5 GHz, no question. Only concern, of course, is cooling. Custom H2O would be prime choice, though probably a H110i GTX could pull it off as well.


----------



## JerDerv

So im reading through here and it has me wondering, if i had a better mobo, would i be able to attain 5ghz out of my chip? Im hitting a wall at 4.8 on my gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 v4 and i had contemplated an upgrade before doing the vrm cooling mods. Now that my VRMs are staying cool i still cant hit 5ghz "stable". Could a ASUS sabertooth/crosshair be the key to getting a 5ghz stable OC with my FX-8370E?

Just wondering what people have learned over the years with different mobos running the same chip.


----------



## Mega Man

no way to know till you try.

but possibly you need good cooling, i would recommend filling out rigbuilder ( see my sig )


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> So im reading through here and it has me wondering, if i had a better mobo, would i be able to attain 5ghz out of my chip? Im hitting a wall at 4.8 on my gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 v4 and i had contemplated an upgrade before doing the vrm cooling mods. Now that my VRMs are staying cool i still cant hit 5ghz "stable". Could a ASUS sabertooth/crosshair be the key to getting a 5ghz stable OC with my FX-8370E?
> 
> Just wondering what people have learned over the years with different mobos running the same chip.


Yes and No.

Yes, I did hit 5GHz on my 8320 switching from a UD3 rev 3 to a kitty.
No, I can't run it everyday even with water as my House Ambient is high at way over 30C. And the chip is a pig. Needs 1.6 and over for sustained 5GHz.

But yes, you will find an extra headroom from your mobo to a higher end board. Still, as @Mega Man said, you can try. Where are you on your OC by the way?


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no way to know till you try.
> 
> but possibly you need good cooling, i would recommend filling out rigbuilder ( see my sig )


Lol, im not about to spend $200+ on a mobo if i end up with the same OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes and No.
> 
> Yes, I did hit 5GHz on my 8320 switching from a UD3 rev 3 to a kitty.
> No, I can't run it everyday even with water as my House Ambient is high at way over 30C. And the chip is a pig. Needs 1.6 and over for sustained 5GHz.
> 
> But yes, you will find an extra headroom from your mobo to a higher end board. Still, as @Mega Man said, you can try. Where are you on your OC by the way?


I cant really go much over 1.5v without running out of cooling.

Case: NZXT S340
Mobo: GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
CPU: FX-4350 @ 5.2ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
CPU Cooler: Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000
GPU: Soon to be 2x GIGABYTE R9 380 4gb
RAM: 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600
PSU: Corsair CX750
HDD: WD 1T blue
OS: Win7 64

I found 1.5v set in the bios to be my max voltage due to cooling. I was told i dont want the chip to run over 60c durring stress testing. At 1.5v set in the bios the pc idles at 1.488v and droops to 1.46v P95 small FFTs. LLC is Medium which i have tested all the settings in the bios and this is the best its got. All other settings droop worse except extreme and it vboosts like .25+ volts.

So with that voltage i can run 4.8ghz stable. Less voltage and its unstable on occasion at 4.8ghz. 4.9ghz isnt even remotely stable even with more voltage. At 4.9ghz and move voltage was stress testing at 68c and it still failed IBT standard...

I basically only play with the multiplier and v-core. I have taken a few of the other voltages settings off auto and just set them at or slightly higher than their default but im guessing here as i lack the experience to really know what to do.

Others have had much better luck with the 8370E. Reaching 5ghz stable at 1.5v etc.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Lol, im not about to spend $200+ on a mobo if i end up with the same OC.
> I cant really go much over 1.5v without running out of cooling.
> 
> Case: NZXT S340
> Mobo: GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
> CPU: FX-4350 @ 5.2ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000
> GPU: Soon to be 2x GIGABYTE R9 380 4gb
> RAM: 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600
> PSU: Corsair CX750
> HDD: WD 1T blue
> OS: Win7 64
> 
> I found 1.5v set in the bios to be my max voltage due to cooling. I was told i dont want the chip to run over 60c durring stress testing. At 1.5v set in the bios the pc idles at 1.488v and droops to 1.46v P95 small FFTs. LLC is Medium which i have tested all the settings in the bios and this is the best its got. All other settings droop worse except extreme and it vboosts like .25+ volts.
> 
> So with that voltage i can run 4.8ghz stable. Less voltage and its unstable on occasion at 4.8ghz. 4.9ghz isnt even remotely stable even with more voltage. At 4.9ghz and move voltage was stress testing at 68c and it still failed IBT standard...
> 
> I basically only play with the multiplier and v-core. I have taken a few of the other voltages settings off auto and just set them at or slightly higher than their default but im guessing here as i lack the experience to really know what to do.
> 
> Others have had much better luck with the 8370E. Reaching 5ghz stable at 1.5v etc.


the e chips aren't a guarantee either I was hopeful with mine but it turned out to bed mute voltage at high overclock then my base 8320...


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the e chips aren't a guarantee either I was hopeful with mine but it turned out to bed mute voltage at high overclock then my base 8320...


Yeah, i mean i know nothings a guarantee with "overclockabuility". I just assumed that the 8370E was probably one of the better overclocking fx chips. I did research for a good 3-4 weeks before buying it and it seemed like most people could get 5ghz with less voltage and a lower temp than the typical FX-8350. Im still not sure if i just struck out on the chip or if something else is going on.

EDIT: Examples... http://www.overclock.net/t/1531498/fx-8370e-4-8ghz-at-1-38-vcore-this-thing-is-a-beast-pushing-further

"4.8ghz @ 1.38v"

"4.9ghz @ 1.44v"

"4,7Ghz with 1,325 vcore
4,9Ghz with 1,39 vcore
5,0 with 1,425 vcore"

"5.1ghz at 1.40"

"5ghz at 1.42"

So when im sitting at 4.8ghz at 1.5v(bios) 1.46v load its kinda frustrating....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Lol, im not about to spend $200+ on a mobo if i end up with the same OC.
> I cant really go much over 1.5v without running out of cooling.
> 
> Case: NZXT S340
> Mobo: GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
> CPU: FX-4350 @ 5.2ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000
> GPU: Soon to be 2x GIGABYTE R9 380 4gb
> RAM: 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600
> PSU: Corsair CX750
> HDD: WD 1T blue
> OS: Win7 64
> 
> I found 1.5v set in the bios to be my max voltage due to cooling. I was told i dont want the chip to run over 60c durring stress testing. At 1.5v set in the bios the pc idles at 1.488v and droops to 1.46v P95 small FFTs. LLC is Medium which i have tested all the settings in the bios and this is the best its got. All other settings droop worse except extreme and it vboosts like .25+ volts.
> 
> So with that voltage i can run 4.8ghz stable. Less voltage and its unstable on occasion at 4.8ghz. 4.9ghz isnt even remotely stable even with more voltage. At 4.9ghz and move voltage was stress testing at 68c and it still failed IBT standard...
> 
> I basically only play with the multiplier and v-core. I have taken a few of the other voltages settings off auto and just set them at or slightly higher than their default but im guessing here as i lack the experience to really know what to do.
> 
> Others have had much better luck with the 8370E. Reaching 5ghz stable at 1.5v etc.
> 
> 
> 
> the e chips aren't a guarantee either I was hopeful with mine but it turned out to bed mute voltage at high overclock then my base 8320...
Click to expand...

True. It's all about the lottery unless you can pick the known good batches.

@JerDerv

I can't really speak for your board. But the rev3s are boosting the VCore on any LLC setting. I also found them heating the processor way higher than good boards. Probably due to power delivery. These good boards somewhat provide better / cleaner power to the CPU.

Lastly, there is also the issue of the VRM section on the UD3s after rev 1.1. These new boards doesn't have powerful VRMs for the FX. They instead opted to use 2 lower rated VRM chips per phase. They have executed the idea bad and maybe on purpose to distinguish the higher tier boards such as the UD5 and the UD7. Earlier UD3s I believe have the same Power Components as their UD5 and UD7 boards.


----------



## MTup

Ok, new custom loop is complete and running perfectly. Comparisons below with the same settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







With H110i (with temp spike)


New loop (with temp spike)


4.93GHz is high voltage and temps are 52 but something isn't right and still working toward 5GHz. The Corsair H100i did a wonderful job though.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, new custom loop is complete and running perfectly. Comparisons below with the same settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With H110i (with temp spike)
> 
> 
> New loop (with temp spike)
> 
> 
> 4.93GHz is high voltage and temps are 52 but something isn't right and still working toward 5GHz. The Corsair H100i did a wonderful job though.


Very good looking system. Forgive that I am not help regarding the spike, but your photo is a treat.


----------



## miklkit

Has anyone heard of a UD3 v4 exceeding 4.8? I have not, but have seen a few who all stopped at 4.8. The first was with a 9590. Some have speculated that it is designed to stop there.


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Very good looking system. Forgive that I am not help regarding the spike, but your photo is a treat.


Thanks g0ts


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> Ok, new custom loop is complete and running perfectly. Comparisons below with the same settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With H110i (with temp spike)
> 
> 
> New loop (with temp spike)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.93GHz is high voltage and temps are 52 but something isn't right and still working toward 5GHz. The Corsair H100i did a wonderful job though.


You might still drop the temps if you put fans on the 60mil 240. Just saying.









BTW, can your chip run at 250 FSB?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Yeah, i mean i know nothings a guarantee with "overclockabuility". I just assumed that the 8370E was probably one of the better overclocking fx chips. I did research for a good 3-4 weeks before buying it and it seemed like most people could get 5ghz with less voltage and a lower temp than the typical FX-8350. Im still not sure if i just struck out on the chip or if something else is going on.
> 
> EDIT: Examples... http://www.overclock.net/t/1531498/fx-8370e-4-8ghz-at-1-38-vcore-this-thing-is-a-beast-pushing-further
> 
> "4.8ghz @ 1.38v"
> 
> "4.9ghz @ 1.44v"
> 
> "4,7Ghz with 1,325 vcore
> 4,9Ghz with 1,39 vcore
> 5,0 with 1,425 vcore"
> 
> "5.1ghz at 1.40"
> 
> "5ghz at 1.42"
> 
> So when im sitting at 4.8ghz at 1.5v(bios) 1.46v load its kinda frustrating....


that's honestly not bad assuming it's good and stable my e chip needs 1.512 under load to be ibt stable @ 4.8 but undervolter would love this chip for his purposes I can pass ibt with 1.1v at 3.2 lol....but yeah I think mine was batch 1423 maybe? Have to dig up the picture...


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might still drop the temps if you put fans on the 60mil 240. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, can your chip run at 250 FSB?


I was able to put 1 Vardar at the bottom of the 240. Another won't fit above that but my mind is still thinking. I couldn't put the rear fan where I wanted with this HAF X due to the way they punched out the side panel so I'm thinking about some kind of duct to force air toward the vrm's backside. I have run fsb 280 before.


This is with H100i


----------



## mus1mus

Nice. Can you try the following?

267 FSB for 2133 MHz RAM With a loose timing for a start?









BTW, in case you have seen this already, just ignore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1148967/skynet-water-cooled-haf-x-840mm-radiator-990x-tri-sli-evga-580-hydro-coppers/0_50


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Yeah, i mean i know nothings a guarantee with "overclockabuility". I just assumed that the 8370E was probably one of the better overclocking fx chips. I did research for a good 3-4 weeks before buying it and it seemed like most people could get 5ghz with less voltage and a lower temp than the typical FX-8350. Im still not sure if i just struck out on the chip or if something else is going on.
> 
> EDIT: Examples... http://www.overclock.net/t/1531498/fx-8370e-4-8ghz-at-1-38-vcore-this-thing-is-a-beast-pushing-further
> 
> "4.8ghz @ 1.38v"
> 
> "4.9ghz @ 1.44v"
> 
> "4,7Ghz with 1,325 vcore
> 4,9Ghz with 1,39 vcore
> 5,0 with 1,425 vcore"
> 
> "5.1ghz at 1.40"
> 
> "5ghz at 1.42"
> 
> So when im sitting at 4.8ghz at 1.5v(bios) 1.46v load its kinda frustrating....


Hey, don't feel too bad.

And don't take things posted by other guys to be your target. Not all chips behave the same.

I may sound rude here but, there's a big difference between running IBT at High and Very High. And a 10-run to a 100-Run Very High. There's a reason he never posted Very High runs fo sho!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I was wrong my chip is 1429...


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. Can you try the following?
> 
> 267 FSB for 2133 MHz RAM With a loose timing for a start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, in case you have seen this already, just ignore.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1148967/skynet-water-cooled-haf-x-840mm-radiator-990x-tri-sli-evga-580-hydro-coppers/0_50


Thanks Mus. I will try that tomorrow. Have to get up earlier than expected in the morning.
I have done 2006 on this board before. Seems over that didn't work out so well but I'll try.

That HAF X is an idea. I'd like them closer to the rad if possible. Mine isn't that far forward and it would take more cutting. Believe me I'm going to get another fan there. I have an extra ek Vardar f4 for it but I want it to look decent.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes I'm not saying you shouldn't have rma'd...but I probably wouldn't have...they shouldn't claim something the board can't do but it's a gray area since you feared it wouldn't handle it...but yeah definitely keep the replacement for testing or sell it to someone with that caveat...it's unfortunate it took the cpu which easily handles the speed and the voltage that you input...I will always do my research from now on since I nearly did the same thing but thankfully that board couldn't supply the volts I needed without offset which for some reason ran way hotter than the same voltage without offset...so it's now running cool and happy at 4.6...
> 
> The funniest thing is that the asrock board for intel are some pretty good boards...just something about the power consumption and heat from these chips the asrock board don't handle...I've also noticed on reviews for some reason the asrock intel board are always touted as having better caps and such than their amd counterparts which seems kind of biased...


I don't know how much difference there is, I do know one manual OC is a real challenge with a Asrock Extreme9.
This the best I can get for daily use. The weird part is turning off the power and energy savers does not work too well. I also noticed 55C and the system halts. I think the chipset is doing it? I did expect more for the price paid. At least the audio is pretty decent


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I was wrong my chip is 1429...


And your results are?

I read you don't get decent clocks on that. What's the limiting factor?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that's honestly not bad assuming it's good and stable my e chip needs 1.512 under load to be ibt stable @ 4.8 but undervolter would love this chip for his purposes I can pass ibt with 1.1v at 3.2 lol....but yeah I think mine was batch 1423 maybe? Have to dig up the picture...


You bet! I will sooner or later put my hands on one of the low leaking FX 8 cores. I don't care which, they 're all great undervolters up to 4Ghz, which is all i care about.







I am actually having an itch lately, but i am trying to remind myself that i don't really need it and that prices will drop much when they go EOL. I hope i will be able to convince myself. I am not asking for too much! Anything with 4Ghz below 1.25v, i will consider it a win!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And your results are?
> 
> I read you don't get decent clocks on that. What's the limiting factor?


I'm sure I could run it at 5.0 if I pushed the volts as I have some cooling headroom as I hit around 60c on the core in ibt however normal usages are around 55c on cpu...my real limiting factor is my fear of losing a component right now I'm at that volt wall I'm not sure I'm comfortable overcoming as 5.0 wouldn't pass ibt very high at 1.61v whereas 4.8 passes very high up to 40 [email protected] 1.512 so the chip just isn't as efficient at high clocks as I had hoped...I also need to plumb in that second pump that's been sitting here for four months now...that might help thermals even more and spark me trying for 5.0 again...my fiancee's health has been poor lately and I haven't found a better job honestly right now component failure would put me without a pc for quite a while so I'm not pushing my luck because this chip after 4.6 needs large jumps in voltage for each step


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> They are not commonly used. They originally came out around the time the antec 9 hundred came out.
> 
> Avoid the one by antec iirc it is aluminum.
> 
> The reason they are not used is 200 mm fans suck as rad fans. They don't push much air pressure at all


Thanks, I was looking at something more along the line like Phobya. With simple modding on my 600T I could do a loop like a 400mm (dual 200mm) + 360mm (triple 360mm) + 120mm.

Everything is out of the case now so whether I go 400mm, another 360mm there's going to be case cutting and no PC gaming for a while.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm sure I could run it at 5.0 if I pushed the volts as I have some cooling headroom as I hit around 60c on the core in ibt however normal usages are around 55c on cpu...my real limiting factor is my fear of losing a component right now I'm at that volt wall I'm not sure I'm comfortable overcoming as 5.0 wouldn't pass ibt very high at 1.61v whereas 4.8 passes very high up to 40 [email protected] 1.512 so the chip just isn't as efficient at high clocks as I had hoped...I also need to plumb in that second pump that's been sitting here for four months now...that might help thermals even more and spark me trying for 5.0 again...my fiancee's health has been poor lately and I haven't found a better job honestly right now component failure would put me without a pc for quite a while so I'm not pushing my luck because this chip after 4.6 needs large jumps in voltage for each step


Maybe try another approach. Sometimes, pure Multi OC won't get past a certain clock no matter what VCore.

Would also help to diagnose a few things first. Like RAM and such. IBT by the way is slow in picking up minor instabilities with RAM. (I know, I cleaned up my 8320 that was a pig. I used to give it 1.6 for 4.8. I can stabilize it with 1.560) Prime also helps a lot. Small FFT is purely CPU. Blend for overall stress. CPU-NB instabilities can be picked up immediately with Blend.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Thanks, I was looking at something more along the line like Phobya. With simple modding on my 600T I could do a loop like a 400mm (dual 200mm) + 360mm (triple 360mm) + 120mm.
> 
> Everything is out of the case now so whether I go 400mm, another 360mm there's going to be case cutting and no PC gaming for a while.


Ei, how about 180mm fans and rads?

https://shop.ekwb.com/radiators-fans/180mm-series-radiators-13/coolstream-we-series

Air Penetrators are good so I've heard.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ei, how about 180mm fans and rads?
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/radiators-fans/180mm-series-radiators-13/coolstream-we-series
> 
> Air Penetrators are good so I've heard.


Ooh forgot all about the 180 variants and AP fans. This way I can keep it all EK too. The dual 180 is perfect at 400mm tall/length leaving me about 50mm headroom


----------



## Benjiw

The weekend starts, resetting my OC and will be asking for help from you guys to see *** is going on with my CPU lol, I have mis matching ram atm but there's nothing I can do about that at the moment.


----------



## mus1mus

VDDA?


----------



## Benjiw

Huh?


----------



## mus1mus

Just showed VDDA does affect something. Maybe a bit.

First picture showed Prime Blend for a couple of hours with VDDA at 2.8.
Did a change as shown in the 2nd picture. Dropped VDDA to 2.5.
Prime Blend failed a core within 20 minutes.
All things kept the same.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maybe try another approach. Sometimes, pure Multi OC won't get past a certain clock no matter what VCore.
> 
> Would also help to diagnose a few things first. Like RAM and such. IBT by the way is slow in picking up minor instabilities with RAM. (I know, I cleaned up my 8320 that was a pig. I used to give it 1.6 for 4.8. I can stabilize it with 1.560) Prime also helps a lot. Small FFT is purely CPU. Blend for overall stress. CPU-NB instabilities can be picked up immediately with Blend.


it's been less than four months since I ran memtest for 24 hours and the other one in Windows for four hours with 8 open but I haven't ran blend test s since I first stabilized the overclock...so might give that a go...the ram is set to stock settings and slightly overvolted 1.68 volt on 1.6v ram...I do need to try fsb overclock though I week rule out ram and cpu nb first though


----------



## mus1mus

HCI Memtest is way quicker and more effective.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HCI Memtest is way quicker and more effective.


that's the one I used pretty sure..where you open the instances to match amount...I tried it when you mentioned it before...to 400 percent is what I ran it to...I guess that hasn't been all that long ago..my settings haven't changed in probably 8 months at least not where memory and such is concerned I did try for 5.0 on cpu again mute recently but settings are back to the stable 4.8 ones since it was taking to much voltage for my tastes I know a bunch of people here have ran that but they also have backup rigs and funds to replace broken parts or simply extra parts laying around...


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. That's the one.

I usually just go for about 200% on all instances without one dropping an error or something. Then tweak it more.

CPU NB is a little finicky though. Blend is the best I have found to catch it. Small FFT for the CPU or X265 4K at 4X Overkill.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Yeah, i mean i know nothings a guarantee with "overclockabuility". I just assumed that the 8370E was probably one of the better overclocking fx chips. I did research for a good 3-4 weeks before buying it and it seemed like most people could get 5ghz with less voltage and a lower temp than the typical FX-8350. Im still not sure if i just struck out on the chip or if something else is going on.
> 
> EDIT: Examples... http://www.overclock.net/t/1531498/fx-8370e-4-8ghz-at-1-38-vcore-this-thing-is-a-beast-pushing-further
> 
> "4.8ghz @ 1.38v"
> 
> "4.9ghz @ 1.44v"
> 
> "4,7Ghz with 1,325 vcore
> 4,9Ghz with 1,39 vcore
> 5,0 with 1,425 vcore"
> 
> "5.1ghz at 1.40"
> 
> "5ghz at 1.42"
> 
> So when im sitting at 4.8ghz at 1.5v(bios) 1.46v load its kinda frustrating....


Those are some seriously low voltages. If truly stable, that is definitely a lottery winner. I believe general consensus is that the 8370 (non-e) is almost guaranteed to be the best binned silicon, even over the 9370 and 9590. The Stilt has provided much evidence that it not only clocks extremely high, but it clocks high with lower vcore.

As for your UD3, I've found both the 970 and 990 versions to be lacking in fine tune control of voltage. The boards get very hot, very easily, and without the ability to enforce fine gradient voltage control, you end up missing out on the last 200-250 MHz that a chip might have to offer on a higher end board. I do not have great in depth experience with either the UD5 or UD7, but know they are improvements over the UD3.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep, my 8370E is still intact. No need for that I guess.
> 
> I actually asked as we have another user here who managed to clock 5.0GHz on M5A99. But were roadblocked by some issues that he managed to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. IMO the M5A99 is definitely capable of 5 GHz, no question. Only concern, of course, is cooling. Custom H2O would be prime choice, though probably a H110i GTX could pull it off as well.
Click to expand...

it is. I have 5GHz at 1.475 on my 8370.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the e chips aren't a guarantee either I was hopeful with mine but it turned out to bed mute voltage at high overclock then my base 8320...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i mean i know nothings a guarantee with "overclockabuility". I just assumed that the 8370E was probably one of the better overclocking fx chips. I did research for a good 3-4 weeks before buying it and it seemed like most people could get 5ghz with less voltage and a lower temp than the typical FX-8350. Im still not sure if i just struck out on the chip or if something else is going on.
> 
> EDIT: Examples... http://www.overclock.net/t/1531498/fx-8370e-4-8ghz-at-1-38-vcore-this-thing-is-a-beast-pushing-further
> 
> "4.8ghz @ 1.38v"
> 
> "4.9ghz @ 1.44v"
> 
> "4,7Ghz with 1,325 vcore
> 4,9Ghz with 1,39 vcore
> 5,0 with 1,425 vcore"
> 
> "5.1ghz at 1.40"
> 
> "5ghz at 1.42"
> 
> So when im sitting at 4.8ghz at 1.5v(bios) 1.46v load its kinda frustrating....
Click to expand...

The UD3 rev4 as I know it is not capable of more than 4.8GHz. Reason being is that the BIOS of the rev4 is hard coded to throttle the chip when it exceeds a certain power draw. Regardless of temps. So yeah iI have personally never seen a UD3 rev4 above 4.8 and this is the most likely reason as to why.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> it is. I have 5GHz at 1.475 on my 8370.


Wow, those 8370s continue to impress. My 8350 needs 1.464 for 4.93, definitely needs more than 1.475 for 5.


----------



## miklkit

You have a good 8350. That is what my early (batch1420) 8370 needs at that clock.


----------



## zila

Okay, that's it. I have got to get an FX-8370. My 8350 and 8320 just don't go without big time volts.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just showed VDDA does affect something. Maybe a bit.
> 
> First picture showed Prime Blend for a couple of hours with VDDA at 2.8.
> Did a change as shown in the 2nd picture. Dropped VDDA to 2.5.
> Prime Blend failed a core within 20 minutes.
> All things kept the same.


2.8 is pretty high. Idk the safe range and it may be fine. But you are talking about .3v higher. Only heard of 1 other person who had run it that high
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Yeah, i mean i know nothings a guarantee with "overclockabuility". I just assumed that the 8370E was probably one of the better overclocking fx chips. I did research for a good 3-4 weeks before buying it and it seemed like most people could get 5ghz with less voltage and a lower temp than the typical FX-8350. Im still not sure if i just struck out on the chip or if something else is going on.
> 
> EDIT: Examples... http://www.overclock.net/t/1531498/fx-8370e-4-8ghz-at-1-38-vcore-this-thing-is-a-beast-pushing-further
> 
> "4.8ghz @ 1.38v"
> 
> "4.9ghz @ 1.44v"
> 
> "4,7Ghz with 1,325 vcore
> 4,9Ghz with 1,39 vcore
> 5,0 with 1,425 vcore"
> 
> "5.1ghz at 1.40"
> 
> "5ghz at 1.42"
> 
> So when im sitting at 4.8ghz at 1.5v(bios) 1.46v load its kinda frustrating....
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some seriously low voltages. If truly stable, that is definitely a lottery winner. I believe general consensus is that the 8370 (non-e) is almost guaranteed to be the best binned silicon, even over the 9370 and 9590. The Stilt has provided much evidence that it not only clocks extremely high, but it clocks high with lower vcore.
> 
> As for your UD3, I've found both the 970 and 990 versions to be lacking in fine tune control of voltage. The boards get very hot, very easily, and without the ability to enforce fine gradient voltage control, you end up missing out on the last 200-250 MHz that a chip might have to offer on a higher end board. I do not have great in depth experience with either the UD5 or UD7, but know they are improvements over the UD3.
Click to expand...

You have never tried a ga-970a-ud3 have you same power delivery as the 990FXA ud3/ud5/UD7 Rev 1/1.1s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> it is. I have 5GHz at 1.475 on my 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those 8370s continue to impress. My 8350 needs 1.464 for 4.93, definitely needs more than 1.475 for 5.
Click to expand...

I'll keep my 1.3v 5ghz 1229pgn. Red1776s old chip ( check the beginning of this thread for the submission)


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> there's no guarantee that if ran at say 4.6 you would have pooped the board or killed the cpu by popping the board...we put a lot at risk demanding 1gz and more overclock from these chips we've seen here even the top boards give up the magic smoke at those numbers...asking for 1.5ghz overclock on a board you were pretty sure was middle of the road is risky anyhow..if it were my company I would have done the same and perhaps denied your claim had I known you ran it to hell and back lol. I'm pretty sure if my pc caught fire and burned into a pile I wouldn't fault any of the companies that made the parts simply because I know what I've put them through....


I have no problem with him RMA'ing the board. They always have the option of rejecting his claim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The board is 220W 9590 compatible though..... I wasn't even pushing it to the point they claim it can be pushed to....... which is 1.55v 4.7Ghz-5Ghz right?
> 
> So I don't feel like I was pushing the board beyond what they rated it for. Now if you want to call me a little naive for believing the board could actually handle 220W CPU, then I'll give you that, but my thoughts were that I would be protected by their claim if it does go up in smoke, and it did, and they are replacing it, which I feel is fair.


ASRock claimed it is rated for a 9370/9590. It is ASRock's problem if it can't handle the demands of the cpu. I would have done the RMA also. You have to look out for yourself.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have no problem with him RMA'ing the board. They always have the option of rejecting his claim.
> ASRock claimed it is rated for a 9370/9590. It is ASRock's problem if it can't handle the demands of the cpu. I would have done the RMA also. You have to look out for yourself.


Damned straight! They are advertising and selling products that are supposed to perform. But the products are inferior trash. And they can take their backwards LLC and shove it where the sun don't shine. They are responsible for all these failures nuff said.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just showed VDDA does affect something. Maybe a bit.
> 
> First picture showed Prime Blend for a couple of hours with VDDA at 2.8.
> Did a change as shown in the 2nd picture. Dropped VDDA to 2.5.
> Prime Blend failed a core within 20 minutes.
> All things kept the same.


Try it the other way around with a setting of 2.5 first with a cold boot. Then you can eliminate heat or just random drop. What about IBT what does it say? One test isn't enough for a conclusion. Just saying


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. Can you try the following?
> 
> 267 FSB for 2133 MHz RAM With a loose timing for a start?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, in case you have seen this already, just ignore.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1148967/skynet-water-cooled-haf-x-840mm-radiator-990x-tri-sli-evga-580-hydro-coppers/0_50


I couldn't get 267 FSB w/2136 RAM but dropped it lower until I booted to this. I forgot I was running 4.91 CPU w/FSB 280 and left the 4.81 if that makes a difference. Also left CnQ on but that has never hindered anything before. You think my timings are too loose or need to be looser? Or should I go to 4.91GHz and try again?


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The UD3 rev4 as I know it is not capable of more than 4.8GHz. Reason being is that the BIOS of the rev4 is hard coded to throttle the chip when it exceeds a certain power draw. Regardless of temps. So yeah iI have personally never seen a UD3 rev4 above 4.8 and this is the most likely reason as to why.


Uh, well im not going to say you are wrong, but thats not my experience. The board gets hot, very hot. VRM temps hit 110c before i fixed it. Back then it would throttle bad. The stock vrm heatsink makes very poor contact with the modules because the PCB warped. I replaced the thermal pad with 11w/mk fujipoly and create a back plate/heatsink that sandwiches the modules/pcb between two heat sinks. This dropped my vrm temp to 78c with a fan on the rear of the board. I have had zero throttling since then.

With that being said i have ran the cpu at 4.9 and 5ghz (cinebench r15) without any throttling. It just wont pass stability tests beyond 4.8ghz.

I tried again today to get the chip to run 4.9ghz. It will, and it will pas IBT standard x20 but it fails high after about 6/7 fails very high after 3/4. CPU temps where hitting 61c averaging 57c and vrms never exceeding 90c. Bios Vcore setting was 1.53v!!!! Durring test it was running at 1.5v. This is way more voltage than what most 8370*E* users are having to throw at this chip to get 5+ghz.

I cant really recomend this mobo to anyone wanting to overclock an 83XX

I wish i would have got something better.... Im eyeballing the asus sabertooth now









With all that being said i had my FX-4350 at 5.33ghz on this ud3 id i think i could have got 5.4 out of it.


----------



## Mega Man

you just said he was wrong and then said he was right, and proved him more right

cinebench is a BENCHMARK not a stability test


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VDDA?


VDDA definitely can play a huge role in stabilizing higher overclocks. It's very sensitive, so even small adjustments can result in stability, where previously it was in question.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you just said he was wrong and then said he was right, and proved him more right
> 
> cinebench is a BENCHMARK not a stability test


Actually i was trying to be polite and explain that i agreed with his statement partially and disagreed with his reasoning by providing an example. I was not trying to start anything. Maybe i should elaborate?
Quote:


> The UD3 rev4 as I know it is not capable of more than 4.8GHz.


Insert the word stable after 4.8ghz and i agree... However i have run the chip at both 4.9 and 5ghz in games and in cinebench r15. Yes i fully understand the difference between a benchmark and a stability test. I never meant to be misleading. I fully admit that i cant reach IBT/P95 stable above 4.8ghz. I do not however encounter any throttling.
Quote:


> The BIOS of the rev4 is hard coded to throttle the chip when it exceeds a certain power draw.


In my experience this statement is wrong.... I no longer encounter any throttling as described by my previous post even at 4.9 and 5.0ghz (1.5-1.525v)
Quote:


> So yeah iI have personally never seen a UD3 rev4 above 4.8


I have never seen anyone over 4.8ghz with an FX 8XXX CPU on a UD3 R4. So im in agreement.

Im by no means defending the board, i got it refurbished for $85. In hindsight i wish i spent twice that on a decent mobo.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2.8 is pretty high. Idk the safe range and it may be fine. But you are talking about .3v higher. Only heard of 1 other person who had run it that high


I gotta say, this 8320 has been running 2.8 VDDA for quite a while now. (since
UD3)







My 8370E is running the same.

Same levels since then. It's just showing it does little things. Even at my House ambient, 2.8 seems not giving me worries.

It also affect temps I believe. But on that test, it only showed 1-2C of variance from 2.5 to 2.8. Maybe even negligible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Try it the other way around with a setting of 2.5 first with a cold boot. Then you can eliminate heat or just random drop. What about IBT what does it say? One test isn't enough for a conclusion. Just saying










same thing mate. Though a failing core on Prime Blend in 20 minutes often runs IBT Very High for more than 10 times before failing.


----------



## mus1mus

@JerDerv

Sorry to confuse you buddy, most people here are stringent stability freaks.









If they say things like, "can't do 4.8", they meant IBT AVX stable 4.8.









Also, it's not the clocks that throttle . My UD3 rev3 before killing it, didnt throttle on clocks. But rather Power throttling thus limiting high OCs. They do that or doing that coz if the power delivery components that may either be too hot, or simply delivering more than they are spec'd to.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @JerDerv
> 
> Sorry to confuse you buddy, most people here are stringent stability freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they say things like, "can't do 4.8", they meant IBT AVX stable 4.8.


fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Also, it's not the clocks that throttle . My UD3 rev3 before killing it, didnt throttle on clocks. But rather Power throttling thus limiting high OCs. They do that or doing that coz if the power delivery components that may either be too hot, or simply delivering more than they are spec'd to.


which unless you run at full ( ie stressing or heavy gaming ) you wont see


----------



## JerDerv

Point is ... i have an excuse to buy a better board!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Had my CHVFZ standing on its side (IO ports) while trying to remove a screw and mobo standoff. Dropped it/fell over flat on its back from the up position on my glass table. I hope there was no damage.


----------



## mus1mus

You Mega always see the wrong in my statements.







but yeah, he is right.

@JerDerv

Depends on what you want, Kitty, CHVFZ, UD5 and UD7 are the dogs! All you need to do is pick one to fit your taste. Just don't be disappointed in case other things will stop yoy from hitting the big 5-oh. i.e. cooling and/or chip.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You Mega always see the wrong in my statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, he is right.
> 
> @JerDerv
> 
> Depends on what you want, Kitty, CHVFZ, UD5 and UD7 are the dogs! All you need to do is pick one to fit your taste. Just don't be disappointed in case other things will stop yoy from hitting the big 5-oh. i.e. cooling and/or chip.


I have realized that after installing my sabertooth, that it has the best pcie slot spacing for dual gpu crossfire.. If you use the two Brown slots, that tip card can get some air...

However, the downside to that, is all the brown, lol


----------



## uddarts

you might consider getting some dark window tint from your local auto supply.









ud


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I have realized that after installing my sabertooth, that it has the best pcie slot spacing for dual gpu crossfire.. If you use the two Brown slots, that tip card can get some air...
> 
> However, the downside to that, is all the brown, lol


the brown on rev 2.0 isn't nearly as bad as the 1.0 it's lighter and doesn't look as crappy (pun intended) but I have to agree the spacing isn't bad...the one thing I that dies bother me it's the placement of the cmos battery...but small gripe...

The problem with that option for spacing is the bottom slot uses 8x I think...but you could use 2 and 3 probably


----------



## Mega Man

Imo all mobo need to switch to itx style battery


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Imo all mobo need to switch to itx style battery


having to drain the loop and remove my gpus to replace cmos battery is ridiculous...and even worse if I have to simply remove and replace to reset when the jumper doesn't work...I guess that's why they have the flashback...but even then it could be an issue...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> it is. I have 5GHz at 1.475 on my 8370.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those 8370s continue to impress. My 8350 needs 1.464 for 4.93, definitely needs more than 1.475 for 5.
Click to expand...

I use around 1.4625 - 1.464 for 4.95. So you never you know.


----------



## JerDerv

Well i just ordered another R9 380 to run in crossfire. Ill be buying an LG 29UM67 2560x1080 freesync 75hz monitor in November. Im wondering how much of a difference 200mhz would make on my cpu clock speed when gaming. Ill probably just keep the UD3 for now and do a benchmark at 4.6ghz and 4.8ghz to see what kind of a difference it makes in FPS. If its significant than ill buy a new mobo to try and hit 5ghz.

Does 200mhz make a big difference in gaming in your experience? Is your CPU the bottleneck?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> having to drain the loop and remove my gpus to replace cmos battery is ridiculous...and even worse if I have to simply remove and replace to reset when the jumper doesn't work...I guess that's why they have the flashback...but even then it could be an issue...


Reminds me of my 1986 Kawasaki Ninja 600. To change the oil filter you had to remove the exhaust completely.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> having to drain the loop and remove my gpus to replace cmos battery is ridiculous...and even worse if I have to simply remove and replace to reset when the jumper doesn't work...I guess that's why they have the flashback...but even then it could be an issue...
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my 1986 Kawasaki Ninja 600. To change the oil filter you had to remove the exhaust completely.
Click to expand...

Things like that seem to be designed and built by people who never have to work on them.

I work in a fairly large industrial complex and it absolutely drives me bonkers when I see bearings , shafts or other machinery components placed directly behind structural steel or even better yet things easily placed differently such as handrails or toe-kicks. " I really need to replace that bearing , but I'm going to have to move our processing tower 2 feet to the north to do so" ARRRRGH stupid , ignorant, blah blah blah - rant rant rant.... / rant. lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Things like that seem to be designed and built by people who never have to work on them.
> 
> I work in a fairly large industrial complex and it absolutely drives me bonkers when I see bearings , shafts or other machinery components placed directly behind structural steel or even better yet things easily placed differently such as handrails or toe-kicks. " I really need to replace that bearing , but I'm going to have to move our processing tower 2 feet to the north to do so" ARRRRGH stupid , ignorant, blah blah blah - rant rant rant.... / rant. lol


well a lot of things especially cars are designed that way now so you have to pay a dealer for service because they have specialty tools to make it easy for them hard for you...in the case of this board it's almost like they planned it all out then said oh damn where do we put the cmos battery...working in construction for 13 years I understand your frustration though sometimes it seems like people design things without thought to maintenance or ease of use...oh the things I've seen in houses


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I use around 1.4625 - 1.464 for 4.95. So you never you know.


Very true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Well i just ordered another R9 380 to run in crossfire. Ill be buying an LG 29UM67 2560x1080 freesync 75hz monitor in November. Im wondering how much of a difference 200mhz would make on my cpu clock speed when gaming. Ill probably just keep the UD3 for now and do a benchmark at 4.6ghz and 4.8ghz to see what kind of a difference it makes in FPS. If its significant than ill buy a new mobo to try and hit 5ghz.
> 
> Does 200mhz make a big difference in gaming in your experience? Is your CPU the bottleneck?


It would vary with the game, but as for the overall system, above 4.8 GHz is really where the FX starts to take flight. Unfortunately this is also where the performance:efficiency ratio starts to become wildly unbalanced, but that is a decision you have to make. It's only 200 MHz, but the overall feel between a FX at 4.8, compared to one at 5.0, is reamarkable, especially when considering the small clock difference: 4%.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Reminds me of my 1986 Kawasaki Ninja 600. To change the oil filter you had to remove the exhaust completely.


Lol, whipping an exhaust off is easy so long as the dumbass who owns it does periodic maintenance but they never do sadly! I've seen worse designs on bikes, none come to mind right now other than the YZF-R125 where you need to remove the entire lower fairing and use a special tool they give you as a little ramp to drain the oil. Good little bikes those, shame the kids never chain the oil in them or keep them topped up, had to do a lot of engines in those.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well a lot of things especially cars are designed that way now so you have to pay a dealer for service because they have specialty tools to make it easy for them hard for you...in the case of this board it's almost like they planned it all out then said oh damn where do we put the cmos battery...working in construction for 13 years I understand your frustration though sometimes it seems like people design things without thought to maintenance or ease of use...oh the things I've seen in houses


To be perfectly honest the sabre is a very poorly designed board. The usb 3 header is placed in an awful position and the fan header right next to it? Don't get me started, the diagnostic header right next to a fan header too? What where they thinking?!


----------



## snipekill2445

Removing fairing on a bike to get to the filter is pretty normal lol

Takes maybe 15 minutes to do on my bike


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> To be perfectly honest the sabre is a very poorly designed board. The usb 3 header is placed in an awful position and the fan header right next to it? Don't get me started, the diagnostic header right next to a fan header too? What where they thinking?!


I didn't have issue with the usb header but the diagnostic port should have a cover...I remember searching for hours on what that was...couldn't find anything anywhere until I came here and asked I think mega told me what it was for....gif thing I didn't place a fan on it to sr if it was a header lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I didn't have issue with the usb header but the diagnostic port should have a cover...I remember searching for hours on what that was...couldn't find anything anywhere until I came here and asked I think mega told me what it was for....gif thing I didn't place a fan on it to sr if it was a header lol


I have a revision 1 board, and the header looks very flimsy and I always worry my 500R's port is going to snap it off.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Removing fairing on a bike to get to the filter is pretty normal lol
> 
> Takes maybe 15 minutes to do on my bike


Yeah... No not on a r125, the plastic pins that hold it together are a utter pain to remove as they're cheap and have no tolerances so are stiff from factory, give it a few months of dirt and grit, she ain't budging one bit!


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well a lot of things especially cars are designed that way now so you have to pay a dealer for service because they have specialty tools to make it easy for them hard for you...in the case of this board it's almost like they planned it all out then said oh damn where do we put the cmos battery...working in construction for 13 years I understand your frustration though sometimes it seems like people design things without thought to maintenance or ease of use...oh the things I've seen in houses


They won't sell independent mechanics the tools they need to fix your car so you are forced to go to a dealership. There are people fighting this fortunately. John Deere is now trying to make the software that runs their heavy equipment so that it is illegal to read the trouble codes and have someone repair it for you. Or repair it yourself. Farmers and construction firms and mining organizations and the EFF are fighting this also.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah... No not on a r125, the plastic pins that hold it together are a utter pain to remove as they're cheap and have no tolerances so are stiff from factory, give it a few months of dirt and grit, she ain't budging one bit!


While yo have the fairing off may I recommend you "overclock" it?

http://www.sprshop.co.uk/Malossi?osCsid=5n6k8tv5ujkb91hgfg3bjh4jd5


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> They won't sell independent mechanics the tools they need to fix your car so you are forced to go to a dealership. There are people fighting this fortunately. John Deere is now trying to make the software that runs their heavy equipment so that it is illegal to read the trouble codes and have someone repair it for you. Or repair it yourself. Farmers and construction firms and mining organizations and the EFF are fighting this also.


doesnt suprise me....I do love it when people find ingenious solutions to fixing something that normally would require dealer service


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> While yo have the fairing off may I recommend you "overclock" it?
> 
> http://www.sprshop.co.uk/Malossi?osCsid=5n6k8tv5ujkb91hgfg3bjh4jd5


With the engine in a high tune as it is, I don't recommend putting a big boyz top end on unless you fit a better crank and bearings to take the extra HP.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> They won't sell independent mechanics the tools they need to fix your car so you are forced to go to a dealership. There are people fighting this fortunately. John Deere is now trying to make the software that runs their heavy equipment so that it is illegal to read the trouble codes and have someone repair it for you. Or repair it yourself. Farmers and construction firms and mining organizations and the EFF are fighting this also.
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt suprise me....I do love it when people find ingenious solutions to fixing something that normally would require dealer service
Click to expand...

My opinion of the copyright law is. If they (the designer) does not know that you have their information, they will keep on going on doing the same thing if not different from what you know already.

Of course the designer wants what was hacked out of their code, at the least to know what was hacked out of their code. What makes them mad is when they did not think of the hack first and then must pay for their own hacked code.

This making sense, or am I dragging on? Preaching to the choir probably.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> My opinion of the copyright law is. If they (the designer) does not know that you have their information, they will keep on going on doing the same thing if not different from what you know already.
> 
> Of course the designer wants what was hacked out of their code, at the least to know what was hacked out of their code. What makes them mad is when they did not think of the hack first and then must pay for their own hacked code.
> 
> This making sense, or am I dragging on? Preaching to the choir probably.


I get what you are saying. It is another way to squeeze money out of people by making things, in this case software, proprietary. The problem is when you spend a million dollars on a combine or earth mover you should be able to repair it how you see fit. Not how John Deere thinks you should.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> My opinion of the copyright law is. If they (the designer) does not know that you have their information, they will keep on going on doing the same thing if not different from what you know already.
> 
> Of course the designer wants what was hacked out of their code, at the least to know what was hacked out of their code. What makes them mad is when they did not think of the hack first and then must pay for their own hacked code.
> 
> This making sense, or am I dragging on? Preaching to the choir probably.


I understand what you are saying although the error codes (diagnostic codes) are there for them to read so its more extracting it not really hacking it out...if they really wanted to do this they would make most of the parts unpurchasable and patent and copyright everything (their proprietary designs)and only have their dealers have access to parts...the problem is they outsource the components to outside companies which they can't regulate...I don't agree with their approach because it will cost them money because people will likely either move to a different brand they can work on themselves or go time another brand and pay them to repair items just on principle...yes people will still buy based on name alone and probably will pay their crazy labor prices but I feel they will take a sales hit...


----------



## taistick

is anyone still following this thread? I clocked my FX-8320 to 4.5Ghz without changing any other settings and everything seemed fine. I started slowly bumping up the northbridge and ht link. with nb at 2800 and ht link at 2600 windows quit working. After resetting cmos and everything back to defaults I tried going up again w/o changing northbridge or ht link.
Now the highest I can go is 4.20Ghz or windows doesn't start.
What happened? Did I jack something up?
I followed the guide and changed some other settings but can not go beyond 4.20Ghz no matter what I do. Help please!
My build is as follows:

AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor

Threading

1 CPU - 8 Core - 8 Thread

Frequency

4218.57 MHz (21 * 200.88 MHz) - Uncore: 2209.7 MHz

Multiplier

Current: 21 / Min: 7 / Max: 21

Architecture

Vishera / OR-C0-Step (32 nm)

Cpuid / Ext.

F.2.0 / 15.2

IA Extensions

MMX(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP, FMA3, FMA4

Caches

L1D : 16 KB / L2 : 2048 KB / L3 : 8192 KB

Caches Assoc.

L1D : 4-way / L2 : 16-way / L3 : 64-way

TDP / Vcore

125.02 Watts / 1.188 Volts

Type

Retail (Original Frequency : 3700 MHz)

Motherboard

Model

Gigabyte 970A-DS3P

Socket

Socket AM3+ (942)

North Bridge

AMD RD9x0 rev 02

South Bridge

AMD SB910/950 rev 40

BIOS

American Megatrends Inc. F1 (04/08/2013)

Memory (RAM)

Total Size

16384 MB

Type

Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR3-SDRAM

Frequency

803.5 MHz - Ratio 1:4

Timings

9-9-9-24-39 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS)

Slot #1 Module

Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1600) - XMP 1.3

Slot #2 Module

Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1600) - XMP 1.3

Graphic Card (GPU)

GPU #1 Type

AMD Radeon(TM) R7 360 Series @ 1100 MHz

GPU #1 Brand

XFX Pine Group Inc.

VRAM #1 Type

2048 MB @ 1500 MHz

DirectX

12.0

Storage (HDD/SSD)

Model #1

TOSHIBA THNSNJ256GCSU

Capacity #1

256 GB

Display

Screen #1

SONY SONY TV *06 (SNYB203)

Screen #1 Spec

65 inches (165.1 cm) / 1920 x 1080 pixels @ 58-62 Hz

Miscellaneous

Windows Version

Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Home 64-bit

Windows Subver.

Build 10240

CPU-Z Version

1.73.0 (64 bit)

CPU-Z SCREENSHOT
screenshot of cpu-z software validation

- advert -


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taistick*
> 
> is anyone still following this thread? I clocked my FX-8320 to 4.5Ghz without changing any other settings and everything seemed fine. I started slowly bumping up the northbridge and ht link. with nb at 2800 and ht link at 2600 windows quit working. After resetting cmos and everything back to defaults I tried going up again w/o changing northbridge or ht link.
> Now the highest I can go is 4.20Ghz or windows doesn't start.
> What happened? Did I jack something up?
> I followed the guide and changed some other settings but can not go beyond 4.20Ghz no matter what I do. Help please!
> My build is as follows:
> 
> AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor
> 
> Threading
> 
> 1 CPU - 8 Core - 8 Thread
> 
> Frequency
> 
> 4218.57 MHz (21 * 200.88 MHz) - Uncore: 2209.7 MHz
> 
> Multiplier
> 
> Current: 21 / Min: 7 / Max: 21
> 
> Architecture
> 
> Vishera / OR-C0-Step (32 nm)
> 
> Cpuid / Ext.
> 
> F.2.0 / 15.2
> 
> IA Extensions
> 
> MMX(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP, FMA3, FMA4
> 
> Caches
> 
> L1D : 16 KB / L2 : 2048 KB / L3 : 8192 KB
> 
> Caches Assoc.
> 
> L1D : 4-way / L2 : 16-way / L3 : 64-way
> 
> TDP / Vcore
> 
> 125.02 Watts / 1.188 Volts
> 
> Type
> 
> Retail (Original Frequency : 3700 MHz)
> 
> Motherboard
> 
> Model
> 
> Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
> 
> Socket
> 
> Socket AM3+ (942)
> 
> North Bridge
> 
> AMD RD9x0 rev 02
> 
> South Bridge
> 
> AMD SB910/950 rev 40
> 
> BIOS
> 
> American Megatrends Inc. F1 (04/08/2013)
> 
> Memory (RAM)
> 
> Total Size
> 
> 16384 MB
> 
> Type
> 
> Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR3-SDRAM
> 
> Frequency
> 
> 803.5 MHz - Ratio 1:4
> 
> Timings
> 
> 9-9-9-24-39 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS)
> 
> Slot #1 Module
> 
> Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1600) - XMP 1.3
> 
> Slot #2 Module
> 
> Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1600) - XMP 1.3
> 
> Graphic Card (GPU)
> 
> GPU #1 Type
> 
> AMD Radeon(TM) R7 360 Series @ 1100 MHz
> 
> GPU #1 Brand
> 
> XFX Pine Group Inc.
> 
> VRAM #1 Type
> 
> 2048 MB @ 1500 MHz
> 
> DirectX
> 
> 12.0
> 
> Storage (HDD/SSD)
> 
> Model #1
> 
> TOSHIBA THNSNJ256GCSU
> 
> Capacity #1
> 
> 256 GB
> 
> Display
> 
> Screen #1
> 
> SONY SONY TV *06 (SNYB203)
> 
> Screen #1 Spec
> 
> 65 inches (165.1 cm) / 1920 x 1080 pixels @ 58-62 Hz
> 
> Miscellaneous
> 
> Windows Version
> 
> Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Home 64-bit
> 
> Windows Subver.
> 
> Build 10240
> 
> CPU-Z Version
> 
> 1.73.0 (64 bit)
> 
> CPU-Z SCREENSHOT
> screenshot of cpu-z software validation
> 
> - advert -


From what I understand, the motherboard you have really isn't the best for overclocking an 8 core.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well a lot of things especially cars are designed that way now so you have to pay a dealer for service because they have specialty tools to make it easy for them hard for you...in the case of this board it's almost like they planned it all out then said oh damn where do we put the cmos battery...working in construction for 13 years I understand your frustration though sometimes it seems like people design things without thought to maintenance or ease of use...oh the things I've seen in houses
> 
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest the sabre is a very poorly designed board. The usb 3 header is placed in an awful position and the fan header right next to it? Don't get me started, the diagnostic header right next to a fan header too? What where they thinking?!
Click to expand...

I love asus usb 3 header position. Wish everyone did it there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taistick*
> 
> is anyone still following this thread? I clocked my FX-8320 to 4.5Ghz without changing any other settings and everything seemed fine. I started slowly bumping up the northbridge and ht link. with nb at 2800 and ht link at 2600 windows quit working. After resetting cmos and everything back to defaults I tried going up again w/o changing northbridge or ht link.
> Now the highest I can go is 4.20Ghz or windows doesn't start.
> What happened? Did I jack something up?
> I followed the guide and changed some other settings but can not go beyond 4.20Ghz no matter what I do. Help please!
> My build is as follows:
> 
> AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor
> 
> Threading
> 
> 1 CPU - 8 Core - 8 Thread
> 
> Frequency
> 
> 4218.57 MHz (21 * 200.88 MHz) - Uncore: 2209.7 MHz
> 
> Multiplier
> 
> Current: 21 / Min: 7 / Max: 21
> 
> Architecture
> 
> Vishera / OR-C0-Step (32 nm)
> 
> Cpuid / Ext.
> 
> F.2.0 / 15.2
> 
> IA Extensions
> 
> MMX(+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, SSE4A, x86-64, AMD-V, AES, AVX, XOP, FMA3, FMA4
> 
> Caches
> 
> L1D : 16 KB / L2 : 2048 KB / L3 : 8192 KB
> 
> Caches Assoc.
> 
> L1D : 4-way / L2 : 16-way / L3 : 64-way
> 
> TDP / Vcore
> 
> 125.02 Watts / 1.188 Volts
> 
> Type
> 
> Retail (Original Frequency : 3700 MHz)
> 
> Motherboard
> 
> Model
> 
> Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
> 
> Socket
> 
> Socket AM3+ (942)
> 
> North Bridge
> 
> AMD RD9x0 rev 02
> 
> South Bridge
> 
> AMD SB910/950 rev 40
> 
> BIOS
> 
> American Megatrends Inc. F1 (04/08/2013)
> 
> Memory (RAM)
> 
> Total Size
> 
> 16384 MB
> 
> Type
> 
> Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR3-SDRAM
> 
> Frequency
> 
> 803.5 MHz - Ratio 1:4
> 
> Timings
> 
> 9-9-9-24-39 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS)
> 
> Slot #1 Module
> 
> Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1600) - XMP 1.3
> 
> Slot #2 Module
> 
> Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1600) - XMP 1.3
> 
> Graphic Card (GPU)
> 
> GPU #1 Type
> 
> AMD Radeon(TM) R7 360 Series @ 1100 MHz
> 
> GPU #1 Brand
> 
> XFX Pine Group Inc.
> 
> VRAM #1 Type
> 
> 2048 MB @ 1500 MHz
> 
> DirectX
> 
> 12.0
> 
> Storage (HDD/SSD)
> 
> Model #1
> 
> TOSHIBA THNSNJ256GCSU
> 
> Capacity #1
> 
> 256 GB
> 
> Display
> 
> Screen #1
> 
> SONY SONY TV *06 (SNYB203)
> 
> Screen #1 Spec
> 
> 65 inches (165.1 cm) / 1920 x 1080 pixels @ 58-62 Hz
> 
> Miscellaneous
> 
> Windows Version
> 
> Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Home 64-bit
> 
> Windows Subver.
> 
> Build 10240
> 
> CPU-Z Version
> 
> 1.73.0 (64 bit)
> 
> CPU-Z SCREENSHOT
> screenshot of cpu-z software validation
> 
> - advert -


1 need bios screens not this garbage ( no offense ment. But try to read this on a phone )

2 2800cpu/NB most likely won't happen.

Leave cpu NB at either 2400 or 2600 in most situations.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I love asus usb 3 header position. Wish everyone did it there
> 
> 1 need bios screens not this garbage ( no offense ment. But try to read this on a phone )
> 
> 2 2800cpu/NB most likely won't happen.
> 
> Leave cpu NB at either 2400 or 2600 in most situations.


just need more information period...when you say windows doesn't start do you mean the pc doesn't post and reboots in a loop or do you mean Windows tries to load but fails?


----------



## taistick

No, it posts but then when windows tries to start it fails to start.


----------



## taistick

I'm wondering why i was able to run at 4.50 but once i pushed up the nb and ht link and windows failed to start. So i reset everything and started over. Now all i have to do is try to go above 4.20 and windows won't start. Also, every time a restart it will restart twice. It will come on, then before it posts it will shut off, start again, and go through to windows.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taistick*
> 
> I'm wondering why i was able to run at 4.50 but once i pushed up the nb and ht link and windows failed to start. So i reset everything and started over. Now all i have to do is try to go above 4.20 and windows won't start. Also, every time a restart it will restart twice. It will come on, then before it posts it will shut off, start again, and go through to windows.


ht link iirc can corrupt Windows did you try a repair of Windows or reinstall it? How did you reset the bios via jumper or removing cmos battery? Also you need to post the screenshots of each page of your bios so people know what settings may not be correct....to me it sounds like you've corrupted Windows...BUT it could be an awry setting so get those screenshots asap


----------



## taistick

Jumper


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taistick*
> 
> Jumper


To be sure your OS is not corrupted try the following:

Open command prompt or type CMD in search.

Than type sfc /scannow and run the scan tool till its done, this can take several minutes depending on your system.

If there are any corrupted files and windows can repair them its all good if not, sfc saves it in CBS.LOG so you can see what is going on in order to fix it or do an repair install.

Here is an tutorial on how to do it: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/3047-sfc-scannow-command-run-windows-8-a.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taistick*
> 
> No, it posts but then when windows tries to start it fails to start.


So you're sure you reset everything to stock? Use F5 or whatever your boards command is to set failsafe/optimized defaults when in bios. If your board is double booting it's not at defaults.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So you're sure you reset everything to stock? Use F5 or whatever your boards command is to set failsafe/optimized defaults when in bios. If your board is double booting it's not at defaults.


hes saying it boots to windows loading screen then restarts.....so its not a reset from cmos just failed boot into windows... but it still could be a setting... my killer board was bad about not resetting the bios properly when using jumper.. i always had to remove cmos battery to get a proper reset..

@taistick we really need some bios screenshots that will tell more...also the reboot before the post indicates you had both of what i asked before.. it loops before post and then it also fails to boot windows.. :0


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So you're sure you reset everything to stock? Use F5 or whatever your boards command is to set failsafe/optimized defaults when in bios. If your board is double booting it's not at defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> hes saying it boots to windows loading screen then restarts.....so its not a reset from cmos just failed boot into windows... but it still could be a setting... my killer board was bad about not resetting the bios properly when using jumper.. i always had to remove cmos battery to get a proper reset..
> 
> @taistick we really need some bios screenshots that will tell more...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Also, every time a restart it will restart twice. It will come on, then before it posts it will shut off, start again, and go through to windows.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*


hrmmm.. sounds like both possible windows corruption and bios issues... yay the double whammy... sorry about that i missed that somehow :0


----------



## Johan45

Sounds to me like he still has something (memory/NB) causing the windows crash.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds to me like he still has something (memory/NB) causing the windows crash.


Possibly dropped the ram voltage to 1.5 volts on a set that requires 1.65 to run at spd settings when cmos was cleared?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sounds to me like he still has something (memory/NB) causing the windows crash.


thats best case







if it was mine i would have bios corruption windows corruption and bad settings lol.....thankfully ive never had to reset the bios on my saber even once..."knock on wood"

apparently there was a beta bios update for that board that updated the cpu agesa code... this assumes he has the rev 1 which bios date says yes.... anyone used that board? Also that was applicable for the e variants and 8310 and 8370 support... guess that doesnt apply.. n/m


----------



## Johan45

I have bios issues quite regularly cause I push them hared. Right now I think my Formula has blown a memory cgannel and the Z needs a new bios chip. At least I'm hoping that'll fix it. It's stuck at a 7x multi no matter what.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have bios issues quite regularly cause I push them hared. Right now I think my Formula has blown a memory cgannel and the Z needs a new bios chip. At least I'm hoping that'll fix it. It's stuck at a 7x multi no matter what.


ouch.....honestly everyone has me mess with their computers and electronics so much now i dont even bother messing with mine that much....which is why i didnt go into IT originally... i thought if i messed with computers all day at work and solved problems i wouldnt want to mess with my own pc at home which i enjoy...but i took all four semesters of CCNA class and passed with 4.0 but never took the exams... (boy that was a mistake).. now i havent used that stuff in so long ive forgotten so much...that was 10 years ago now... sigh getting older sucks







i will never forget the day the computer science/chemistry/programming teacher at my highschool turned a motherboard into an explosive device...he was a very interesting man... knew a little bit about everything...i cant think of a time that i asked him a question and he didnt have an educated answer...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

For some reason i decided to run ibt on max for 10 runs to get an idea of how well my cooling was doing since its not 90F outside now... and i was pleasantly suprised...i also noticed under ibt load my cpu overshoots by around .12 with very high LLC which is ok for this clock but could be bad if i was pushing max volts... anyhow..


Spoiler: RESULTS 4.8 @ 1.524









So im thinking its time to shoot for 5.0... lets see what happens.... first i will try again on multi... if no dice definitely fsb time.. i will probably run very high since it is slightly faster to find the round about voltage needed....

ibt failed on first pass at 1.55v going higher...
ibt passed 5 runs very high at 1.62v but temps were hovering around 70 so i stopped the test... going to back of voltage a touch and see if it still passes and if it can handle quite a few runs


Spoiler: 5.0 temp failure







Immediate first test failure at 1.5812v bios 1.596 under load
failure on 3rd test..


Spoiler: failure at 1.608v under load






I guess its time for some math...







nothing thats good every comes easy








Also which voltage was it to up slightly that can help reduce vcore needed for a clock speed.. i forget


----------



## JerDerv

PLL?

I havet tried BLCK or FSB clocking yet. I was always worried about it playing with the memory timing. Do most people reset all that stuff manually or just leave it?


----------



## btupsx

Is it a "thing" for IBT AVX to fail because of _too much_ voltage for core or CPU/NB? Assuming safe temps, of course. Seeing some strange results.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Is it a "thing" for IBT AVX to fail because of _too much_ voltage for core or CPU/NB? Assuming safe temps, of course. Seeing some strange results.


True, I forgot about this tbh!


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> True, I forgot about this tbh!


Extremely bizarre.

Trying to tighten up my 4.8 & 4.9 OC profiles, and ran IBT AVX with CPU/NB vcores of 1.325, 1.35, 1.375, and Auto (which runs 1.4-1.45). 1.325 fails immediately after one-two passes, 1.35 passes as far as I'm concerned, and 1.375 fails after 6-8 passes, same with Auto. These results are repeatable. Meanwhile, all of these settings pass plain IBT, fold perfectly fine, bench fine, while 1.325 fails OCCT LinPack/AVX after ~40 minutes. 1.325 also results in poorer bench results. Temps are always in check, and nothing else changes except for CPU/NB vcore. RAM is tested clean. I know higher temp ranges can produce errors in some chips, but first time I've encountered unnecessary (but reasonable) voltage producing errors.

Looks like 1.35 it is.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Beyond frustrated right now... so after testing memory again with hci memtest to 500 percent.. no issues... i decided before i jumped on fsb overclock to run prime for a few hours and make sure all was good on the 4.8 settings that passed 24 hours total 8 months ago (12 blend 12 small ffts) and ibt very high on 40 runs.. now in prime (blend) same settings lower temperatures failing core 5 after 23 minutes got the illegal sum out error (0 error 100 warnings)..... im confused how this could happen after all this time? I cant imagine it passed that many passes in prime before and hasnt had a single issue with any program or stress test since and all the sudden has issue now? I dont think ive ever read of a core becoming weak all the sudden so how was this missed before? At that point when i originally tested after the new memory kit and water cooling i did literally every stress test and benchmark i could find and it passed everytime with simular results..


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Beyond frustrated right now... so after testing memory again with hci memtest to 500 percent.. no issues... i decided before i jumped on fsb overclock to run prime for a few hours and make sure all was good on the 4.8 settings that passed 24 hours total 8 months ago (12 blend 12 small ffts) and ibt very high on 40 runs.. now in prime (blend) same settings lower temperatures failing core 5 after 23 minutes got the illegal sum out error (0 error 100 warnings)..... im confused how this could happen after all this time? I cant imagine it passed that many passes in prime before and hasnt had a single issue with any program or stress test since and all the sudden has issue now? I dont think ive ever read of a core becoming weak all the sudden so how was this missed before?


Stable overclocks can (and do) become unstable at any time. It's extremely frustrating, but it can happen, more so with highly clocked/volted Intel chips, due to degradation. That said, Prime is my least favorite choice for testing stability on AMD chips. I believe 26.6 is supposed to be the best behaved version for AMD silicon, but even then, I have read many accounts of Prime just never getting along with AMD, even at stock settings.

Can your OC pass IBT AVX on very high for 40 passes again? If so, I really wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Stable overclocks can (and do) become unstable at any time. It's extremely frustrating, but it can happen, more so with highly clocked/volted Intel chips, due to degradation. That said, Prime is my least favorite choice for testing stability on AMD chips. I believe 26.6 is supposed to be the best behaved version for AMD silicon, but even then, I have read many accounts of Prime just never getting along with AMD, even at stock settings.
> 
> Can your OC pass IBT AVX on very high for 40 passes again? If so, I really wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


running it now...

20 runs in all 3.88 so far temps around 52 solid


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> My opinion of the copyright law is. If they (the designer) does not know that you have their information, they will keep on going on doing the same thing if not different from what you know already.
> 
> Of course the designer wants what was hacked out of their code, at the least to know what was hacked out of their code. What makes them mad is when they did not think of the hack first and then must pay for their own hacked code.
> 
> This making sense, or am I dragging on? Preaching to the choir probably.
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying. It is another way to squeeze money out of people by making things, in this case software, proprietary. The problem is when you spend a million dollars on a combine or earth mover you should be able to repair it how you see fit. Not how John Deere thinks you should.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> My opinion of the copyright law is. If they (the designer) does not know that you have their information, they will keep on going on doing the same thing if not different from what you know already.
> 
> Of course the designer wants what was hacked out of their code, at the least to know what was hacked out of their code. What makes them mad is when they did not think of the hack first and then must pay for their own hacked code.
> 
> This making sense, or am I dragging on? Preaching to the choir probably.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying although the error codes (diagnostic codes) are there for them to read so its more extracting it not really hacking it out...if they really wanted to do this they would make most of the parts unpurchasable and patent and copyright everything (their proprietary designs)and only have their dealers have access to parts...the problem is they outsource the components to outside companies which they can't regulate...I don't agree with their approach because it will cost them money because people will likely either move to a different brand they can work on themselves or go time another brand and pay them to repair items just on principle...yes people will still buy based on name alone and probably will pay their crazy labor prices but I feel they will take a sales hit...
Click to expand...

It is hacking if the manufacturer or Benjiw's uncle doesn't even know what the diagnostic outputs mean, yet still want a piece of the pie for nothing.

Edit- I agree.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

passed with flying colors 40 runs ibt very high very consistent runs


----------



## taistick

No it's not at defaults anymore. I changed everything back again and started creeping it up to see how high I can go again. But I only get to 4.20 Ghz on my processor before Windows won't load. I'm going to run Windows repair but wanted to make sure it wasn't something in the CPU that got burned or something. or something in the socket.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taistick*
> 
> No it's not at defaults anymore. I changed everything back again and started creeping it up to see how high I can go again. But I only get to 4.20 Ghz on my processor before Windows won't load. I'm going to run Windows repair but wanted to make sure it wasn't something in the CPU that got burned or something. or something in the socket.


Very unlikely you damaged your CPU. You should fill out your rig specs so we can have a look when needed. I don't know about others but I help quite a few people in a day and there's no way I can remember what each person is using.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taistick*
> 
> No it's not at defaults anymore. I changed everything back again and started creeping it up to see how high I can go again. But I only get to 4.20 Ghz on my processor before Windows won't load. I'm going to run Windows repair but wanted to make sure it wasn't something in the CPU that got burned or something. or something in the socket.


and those bios screens too...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So has anyone seen a core that only shows weakness on prime? I've ran almost all the tests I did back before and all passed except core 5 on prime...before even it passed prime 12hrs each blend and small fts....been up all night running everything again and prime us the only one that fails...


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So has anyone seen a core that only shows weakness on prime? I've ran almost all the tests I did back before and all passed except core 5 on prime...before even it passed prime 12hrs each blend and small fts....been up all night running everything again and prime us the only one that fails...


You passed the 40 runs of IBT AVX at very high, so I really wouldn't worry about it. If you fold, run the CPU at the full 8 threads for 24 hours. If the results are all clean with no errors, that qualifies as extremely stable in my book. Run a gauntlet of folding full tilt, along with opening 5-6 demanding apps simultaneously. Historically, Prime95 does not play nicely with FX chips; never has.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Nothing special but my rads are here. Have a bit of cutting to do since the 360mm doesn't quite fit in the top currently.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So has anyone seen a core that only shows weakness on prime? I've ran almost all the tests I did back before and all passed except core 5 on prime...before even it passed prime 12hrs each blend and small fts....been up all night running everything again and prime us the only one that fails...


Happens all the time. That is what Prime95 does. Exposes weakness. If you bumped the vcore up a bit that core probably wouldn't fail.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So has anyone seen a core that only shows weakness on prime? I've ran almost all the tests I did back before and all passed except core 5 on prime...before even it passed prime 12hrs each blend and small fts....been up all night running everything again and prime us the only one that fails...
> 
> 
> 
> You passed the 40 runs of IBT AVX at very high, so I really wouldn't worry about it. If you fold, run the CPU at the full 8 threads for 24 hours. If the results are all clean with no errors, that qualifies as extremely stable in my book. Run a gauntlet of folding full tilt, along with opening 5-6 demanding apps simultaneously. Historically, Prime95 does not play nicely with FX chips; never has.
Click to expand...

@mfknjadagr8
Try to raise CPU-NB and/or VDDA and Try the latest Prime95 Blend.

This is a little extreme but didnt see any major negs on mine.

You are looking at something like this right?
2.5VDDA


2.8VDDA


If you actually run IBT AVX long enough, it will eventually fail for the same reason Prime failed.

@btupsx
Maybe in your FX.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mfknjadagr8
> Try to raise CPU-NB and/or VDDA and Try the latest Prime95 Blend.
> 
> This is a little extreme but didnt see any major negs on mine.
> 
> You are looking at something like this right?
> 2.5VDDA
> 
> 
> 2.8VDDA
> 
> 
> If you actually run IBT AVX long enough, it will eventually fail for the same reason Prime failed.
> 
> @btupsx
> Maybe in your FX.


thanks will do while sleeping tonight...I'll monitor it for the first hour or so...that was the voltage I asked about before...doesn't look like I'm gonna get 5.0 on multi for sure...but if I can be sure this ones stable as it was before ill be more inclined to have a go at the fsb and trying for the big 5.0 again


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The GD80 and the GD65 are the only MSI AM3+ motherboards that sport Fairchild DrMos mosfets. Which are good. This why the cunning *cssorkinman* trusts it.


newegg has what appears to be gd65 full factory refurbs. mine came with all retail parts.

ud


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So has anyone seen a core that only shows weakness on prime? I've ran almost all the tests I did back before and all passed except core 5 on prime...before even it passed prime 12hrs each blend and small fts....been up all night running everything again and prime us the only one that fails...
> 
> 
> 
> You passed the 40 runs of IBT AVX at very high, so I really wouldn't worry about it. If you fold, run the CPU at the full 8 threads for 24 hours. If the results are all clean with no errors, that qualifies as extremely stable in my book. Run a gauntlet of folding full tilt, along with opening 5-6 demanding apps simultaneously. Historically, Prime95 does not play nicely with FX chips; never has.
Click to expand...

Huh. Works fine for me. I have run it 24 hours straight as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special but my rads are here. Have a bit of cutting to do since the 360mm doesn't quite fit in the top currently.


Congrats! Very exciting huh? I remember getting my first water cooling set up


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats! Very exciting huh? I remember getting my first water cooling set up


Thanks I'm super excited. Hoping I can run 5GHz again but with lower temps than on a H100i.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The GD80 and the GD65 are the only MSI AM3+ motherboards that sport Fairchild DrMos mosfets. Which are good. This why the cunning *cssorkinman* trusts it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newegg has what appears to be gd65 full factory refurbs. mine came with all retail parts.
> 
> ud
Click to expand...

Ebay had a glut of GD-80 "new other" motherboards a while back, around the same time they released the 990 gaming, makes me wonder if they were just dumping some competing stock? They were around $100.
I have messed with 3 of the GD-65's they are good for around 4.7ghz with good airflow , I did have an 8320 on one that would finish povray 3.7 at 4960 mhz which was pretty impressive to me.

I have 2 of them in industrial control workstations, been on the job 24/7 for a couple years now - no problems. ( fairly awful environment too - no heat/ac , strong magnetic fields and dust galore)


----------



## uddarts

that info will be useful. tks

ud


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Definitely. I want to cool my Mosfet/Chipset too but the blocks are sort of hard to find. Aquatuning has some but I don't get their linguo. It says price includes shipping yet they want to charge you for shipping again at checkout.


What motherboard? Sabre or ROG?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What motherboard? Sabre or ROG?


ROG


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned.

Please read the ToS.


----------



## Benjiw

Did anyone see the news on carbon nanotubes being used to reduce the heat etc in the next iteration of cpu NM?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> ROG


Are they all sold out everywhere? Is it not possible to find someone on here or other good tech forums like LinusTechTips?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mfknjadagr8
> Try to raise CPU-NB and/or VDDA and Try the latest Prime95 Blend.
> This is a little extreme but didnt see any major negs on mine.
> You are looking at something like this right?
> If you actually run IBT AVX long enough, it will eventually fail for the same reason Prime failed.


yep thats what im looking at prime failed after upping vdda to 2.6 then i noticed my cpu nb is kinda low.. it was set to 1.25 manual so i set it to 1.3 and going to try again...i am also leaving the vdda at 2.6 see no reason not to


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yep thats what im looking at prime failed after upping vdda to 2.6 then i noticed my cpu nb is kinda low.. it was set to 1.25 manual so i set it to 1.3 and going to try again...i am also leaving the vdda at 2.6 see no reason not to


Maybe I should increase mine, I have mine set to 2.5 VDDA I did pump it up many months ago but cant remember if I did so recently. I still feel my 5ghz is failing because I messed with RAM and CPU/NB voltage.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Please read the ToS.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you comment on the new tech coming our way in Zen? Do you think they will indeed pull off what they've set out in their road map or do you think its smoke and mirrors?
Click to expand...

Just be patient Benji, even the engineers don't know how well it'll work at this point. Not till they have physical sample to test any way. It's still just theory.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just be patient Benji, even the engineers don't know how well it'll work at this point. Not till they have physical sample to test any way. It's still just theory.


I really hope they pull it off personally, but I can't be the only one losing hope for AMD? Or am I?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I really hope they pull it off personally, but I can't be the only one losing hope for AMD? Or am I?


They have the tools they just have to spend the proper money and research to make it happen we have seen in the past when they really put the effort into it they can beat intel at their own game they just have to be willing to spend money to make money.....honestly they should take some of the budget from marketing products until they have something that truely deserves marketing.. our chips are holding up pretty well but... we have to push them to the ragged edges to get it.. they need an ace in the hole badly


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> They have the tools they just have to spend the proper money and research to make it happen we have seen in the past when they really put the effort into it they can beat intel at their own game they just have to be willing to spend money to make money.....honestly they should take some of the budget from marketing products until they have something that truely deserves marketing.. our chips are holding up pretty well but... we have to push them to the ragged edges to get it.. they need an ace in the hole badly


I agree! I love my chip, it does what I want it to now that i've really pushed my system but intel owners really get hung up on stock benchmarks. I really need to get that i5 rig in this appartment and overclock it to see how well the chip holds up to clocking then compare the two OC for OC.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I agree! I love my chip, it does what I want it to now that i've really pushed my system but intel owners really get hung up on stock benchmarks. I really need to get that i5 rig in this appartment and overclock it to see how well the chip holds up to clocking then compare the two OC for OC.


i think youll find them pretty close assuming same gpus but... in single thread intel chip is going to win... actual gaming benchmarks should be close....im assuming you will be just testing overclocks on cpu not the whole system?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i think youll find them pretty close assuming same gpus but... in single thread intel chip is going to win... actual gaming benchmarks should be close....im assuming you will be just testing overclocks on cpu not the whole system?


I'd want to test my OC to the OC on the intel on a myriad of tests, games and benchmarks, just to see if everyone calling the FX is well in doing so. The reason I say this is because a lot of people who dump on the FX range are putting them with bad motherboards that we here advise against then they install an i5 and all their problems disappear.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'd want to test my OC to the OC on the intel on a myriad of tests, games and benchmarks, just to see if everyone calling the FX is well in doing so. The reason I say this is because a lot of people who dump on the FX range are putting them with bad motherboards that we here advise against then they install an i5 and all their problems disappear.


Also alot of people are running these comparisons on games that either rely heavily on single core... such as a lot of rpgs... or games that respond to memory overclock better (which we all know single core and imc are better on intel)... if you have an i7 i can see you saying the fx isnt holding up as well BUT at 4.8 and 5.0 it doesnt do horribly even standing beside the i7s in some cases.... for a chip this old thats pretty impressive


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Also alot of people are running these comparisons on games that either rely heavily on single core... such as a lot of rpgs... or games that respond to memory overclock better (which we all know single core and imc are better on intel)... if you have an i7 i can see you saying the fx isnt holding up as well BUT at 4.8 and 5.0 it doesnt do horribly even standing beside the i7s in some cases.... for a chip this old thats pretty impressive


I know this, believe me I do but when the discussion starts with intel owners they pull a stock benchmark out their behinds (wow I'm really hating this) which shows a poor effort on the FX's side. Having owned an FX at stock gaming on it and seeing meh results then overclocking it and seeing great results I'm a happy chappy. But I've gotten here through a lot of time and effort and a lot of people who buy intels just don't really do much in the way of tinkering. From what I've seen most of them OC and don't even stress test...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Just a little update.. so far after upping the vdda to 2.6 and the nb to 1.30 im surpassed the area that failed previously its now up to an hour and half so... lets hope the trend continues for another 11 hours or so







Also i notice core 7 seems to lag behind a bit on the tests the other 7 finish about a minute or two before core 7 every time... lets hope thats not my next issue









edit: ok core 7 is now officially one test behind.... what the heck core 7 PICK IT UP!


----------



## warpuck

You know if they a robust AM3+ ver of the zen, good bye 9590, hello zen. Most likely will be a one socket for all. if it does DDR4, I might get one. I have 2 5750M notebooks, Win 10 is worth it for them. As for the 8 core desktop, not worth the time it takes to upgrade. Got 2 of them one a dual boot Win 7 / Linux and the other Win 8.1. The Win 7 has been running the same Win 7 SP 1 for 4 years with updates turned off. Kinda a waste,







8350 with a GTX 690 for the olde lady. The way she uses it should be good for another 5 years. I don't think the 690 ever runs faster than idle, lol.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> You know if they a robust AM3+ ver of the zen, good bye 9590, hello zen. Most likely will be a one socket for all. if it does DDR4, I might get one. I have 2 5750M notebooks, Win 10 is worth it for them. As for the 8 core desktop, not worth the time it takes to upgrade. Got 2 of them one a dual boot Win 7 / Linux and the other Win 8.1. The Win 7 has been running the same Win 7 SP 1 for 4 years with updates turned off. Kinda a waste,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350 with a GTX 690 for the olde lady. The way she uses it should be good for another 5 years. I don't think the 690 ever runs faster than idle, lol.


yeah my fiancee got my hand me down pc when i upgraded each part she got the old parts.. she has a gtx 760 amp edition card and 8320 running at 4.6 but she games so she could use a better card with fallout 4 approaching... ive considered water cooling hers and giving her one of my 290s but i really dont want two loops to maintain... sigh decisions.. knowing my luck she will see the difference and demand to play on my pc









EDIT: another small update... now core 7 is officially 5 tests behind at 3 hours ...but no illegal sumout or errors...


----------



## Mega Man

You do realize being "behind" isn't an issue nor does it mean anything . Your cpu still has todo other things for the os and if you are using it for typing ect


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You do realize being "behind" isn't an issue nor does it mean anything . Your cpu still has todo other things for the os and if you are using it for typing ect


i assumed it was a non issue as long as it doesnt fail but 5 tests behind now seems like a lot... does it denote that core is not as efficient at compute or weaker? i would find it odd if windows denoted core 7 to take that much more load doing simple non intensive tasks.... just asking because i dont have a clue how windows schedules use of cores and whatnot









I went ahead and stopped the test as i have a bunch of intensive gaming to do but ill let it run overnight and while at work tomorrow to ensure it will be ok for the long haul


----------



## mus1mus

Nice work. I wouldn't care about lagging threads. As long as nothing crashes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just be patient Benji, even the engineers don't know how well it'll work at this point. Not till they have physical sample to test any way. It's still just theory.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they pull it off personally, but I can't be the only one losing hope for AMD? Or am I?
Click to expand...

Zen will be fast.....it's the release date I'm concerned about.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Zen will be fast.....it's the release date I'm concerned about.


We can hope so, lest forget how bulldozer turned out though..


----------



## Mega Man

Pretty awesome? I love my vish far more then any of my intels?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> We can hope so, lest forget how bulldozer turned out though..


While holds true, I still am hoping.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Pretty awesome? I love my vish far more then any of my intels?


YES
and
YES


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Zen will be fast.....it's the release date I'm concerned about.
> 
> 
> 
> We can hope so, lest forget how bulldozer turned out though..
Click to expand...

Zen won't be like BD....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> We can hope so, lest forget how bulldozer turned out though..
> 
> 
> 
> While holds true, I still am hoping.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Pretty awesome? I love my vish far more then any of my intels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> and
> YES
Click to expand...

I don't have any Intel chips.......oh wait....i have a couple of E8400's here?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> We can hope so, lest forget how bulldozer turned out though..
> 
> 
> 
> While holds true, I still am hoping.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Pretty awesome? I love my vish far more then any of my intels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES
> and
> YES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zen won't be like BD....
> I don't have any Intel chips.......oh wait....i have a couple of E8400's here?
Click to expand...

Just say YES will ya?

Truth though, you will likely miss the snappiness of the Vish when compared to Intels. Programs start quicker, Windows load faster....etc.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Tagged as I will be joining this club soon enough as I really can't afford an Intel CPU

Going with the 8350 on a Gigabyte 970A-UD3P board.


----------



## Pestilaence

Hey guys,
I have a question, and figured I could ask it here. I've skimmed this thread a bit, but couldn't really find the information (or opinions) that I was looking for. I also don't really want to read all 5341 pages in here, but I have done some research.

I currently have an A10-5800K with a slight OC, as well as a reference GTX970 that is quite overclocked. I game pretty heavily, and when checking out the CPU vs GPU usage, I see that in some games (like Elite: Dangerous, with all settings maxed, including supersampling), my CPU is almost maxing out, running anywhere from 70-95% usage, while I feel the GPU still has a good amount headroom to play. While I game though, I also have multiple other windows and monitoring programs running on my secondary monitor. Because of that though, I'm considering doing an upgrade to an FX-8350.

I am running a mini-ITX form factor, but would obviously need to switch to mATX, since there aren't any AM3+ mobo's in that size. I'm mainly looking for opinions on making the switch. What do you guys think? Would the cost of a new mobo and 8350 be "worth" the extra amount of performance that I would receive? Would it really be that much of a difference? Would there actually be a better FM2+ CPU that I could benefit from? Looking at the A10-7870K, it's still a quad-core, but the speeds look pretty similar to what I have already.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a question, and figured I could ask it here. I've skimmed this thread a bit, but couldn't really find the information (or opinions) that I was looking for. I also don't really want to read all 5341 pages in here, but I have done some research.
> 
> I currently have an A10-5800K with a slight OC, as well as a reference GTX970 that is quite overclocked. I game pretty heavily, and when checking out the CPU vs GPU usage, I see that in some games (like Elite: Dangerous, with all settings maxed, including supersampling), my CPU is almost maxing out, running anywhere from 70-95% usage, while I feel the GPU still has a good amount headroom to play. While I game though, I also have multiple other windows and monitoring programs running on my secondary monitor. Because of that though, I'm considering doing an upgrade to an FX-8350.
> 
> I am running a mini-ITX form factor, but would obviously need to switch to mATX, since there aren't any AM3+ mobo's in that size. I'm mainly looking for opinions on making the switch. What do you guys think? Would the cost of a new mobo and 8350 be "worth" the extra amount of performance that I would receive? Would it really be that much of a difference? Would there actually be a better FM2+ CPU that I could benefit from? Looking at the A10-7870K, it's still a quad-core, but the speeds look pretty similar to what I have already.


I have a 6800k that will run 5.2ghz fairly easily, but it's been a disappointment as far as performance goes compared to my 8 core Vishera's. But it all goes back to what you play in particular, some games won't gain much , others will do well with the extra cores.
GTA V has gains in fps even when going from 6 to 8 cores. ( around 5% in my experience , huge gains going from 4 to 6 cores however).

I find the trinity to be similar to the 4 core intel's while playing around in the desktop environment, with the 8 core Vishera's being much more nimble than either or them.

Give some more examples of what you like to play - the 970 should be fairly close to my 780ti, if you have a game I have, I would be more than willing to test it out for you on the 8 core.

You will have to make considerations for cooling, a case and power supply when jumping from the 5800k to an 8 core Vishera though.

EDIT: I don't think there is a suitable Matx board for the 8 cores so full atx is my advice.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a question, and figured I could ask it here. I've skimmed this thread a bit, but couldn't really find the information (or opinions) that I was looking for. I also don't really want to read all 5341 pages in here, but I have done some research.
> 
> I currently have an A10-5800K with a slight OC, as well as a reference GTX970 that is quite overclocked. I game pretty heavily, and when checking out the CPU vs GPU usage, I see that in some games (like Elite: Dangerous, with all settings maxed, including supersampling), my CPU is almost maxing out, running anywhere from 70-95% usage, while I feel the GPU still has a good amount headroom to play. While I game though, I also have multiple other windows and monitoring programs running on my secondary monitor. Because of that though, I'm considering doing an upgrade to an FX-8350.
> 
> I am running a mini-ITX form factor, but would obviously need to switch to mATX, since there aren't any AM3+ mobo's in that size. I'm mainly looking for opinions on making the switch. What do you guys think? Would the cost of a new mobo and 8350 be "worth" the extra amount of performance that I would receive? Would it really be that much of a difference? Would there actually be a better FM2+ CPU that I could benefit from? Looking at the A10-7870K, it's still a quad-core, but the speeds look pretty similar to what I have already.


Most of the Matx boards for FX chips only have 4+1 power phase and dont overclock well. I started with a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 and even with fans on the VRM, the back of the board and an AIO cooler could only get it to clock to 4.4. I changed to a saberkitty and was able to clock to 5.0.

I would look at a good 990FX ATX board and a new small form ATX case with good airflow.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a question, and figured I could ask it here. I've skimmed this thread a bit, but couldn't really find the information (or opinions) that I was looking for. I also don't really want to read all 5341 pages in here, but I have done some research.
> 
> I currently have an A10-5800K with a slight OC, as well as a reference GTX970 that is quite overclocked. I game pretty heavily, and when checking out the CPU vs GPU usage, I see that in some games (like Elite: Dangerous, with all settings maxed, including supersampling), my CPU is almost maxing out, running anywhere from 70-95% usage, while I feel the GPU still has a good amount headroom to play. While I game though, I also have multiple other windows and monitoring programs running on my secondary monitor. Because of that though, I'm considering doing an upgrade to an FX-8350.
> 
> I am running a mini-ITX form factor, but would obviously need to switch to mATX, since there aren't any AM3+ mobo's in that size. I'm mainly looking for opinions on making the switch. What do you guys think? Would the cost of a new mobo and 8350 be "worth" the extra amount of performance that I would receive? Would it really be that much of a difference? Would there actually be a better FM2+ CPU that I could benefit from? Looking at the A10-7870K, it's still a quad-core, but the speeds look pretty similar to what I have already.


The performance upgrade all depends on the games. I went from a 4.7GHz 860K to a stock 8350 and some games like ACU, DAI got a positive bump in FPS along with some other games. But since the 83XX can OC pretty well in general with the right supportive components I would say go for it.

We're comparing Piledriver vs Pilesriver and in this case I would say the FX Piledriver is the full one. That plus double the core


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Most of the Matx boards for FX chips only have 4+1 power phase and dont overclock well. I started with a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 and even with fans on the VRM, the back of the board and an AIO cooler could only get it to clock to 4.4. I changed to a saberkitty and was able to clock to 5.0.
> 
> I would look at a good 990FX ATX board and a new small form ATX case with good airflow.


4.4 is my max on that same board and I water cooled the mobo vrm. For my situation its overkill already though.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Give some more examples of what you like to play - the 970 should be fairly close to my 780ti, if you have a game I have, I would be more than willing to test it out for you on the 8 core.
> You will have to make considerations for cooling, a case and power supply when jumping from the 5800k to an 8 core Vishera though.
> EDIT: I don't think there is a suitable Matx board for the 8 cores so full atx is my advice.


I play anything from Borderlands to FFXIV, and Elite: Dangerous to Dishonored.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I started with a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3...
> I would look at a good 990FX ATX board and a new small form ATX case with good airflow.


That's actually the board that I would have picked, if I did the swap. Glad to hear that the OC capabilities on it aren't the greatest.

My main thing with PC's, is that I love small form factors... I would prefer not to jump to a huge ATX case because of that, but would consider it, if the overall gains I got from performance vastly outdid what I have now. I'm running a highly modified EVGA Hadron Air, with watercooling.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I just ordered CPU Block, Pump, and Res. One step closer to having my PC running. Only need waterblocks for my dual 290Xs and tubing/fittings/coolant. Itching to finish DAI's last DLC and start on MGSV


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> I play anything from Borderlands to FFXIV, and Elite: Dangerous to Dishonored.
> That's actually the board that I would have picked, if I did the swap. Glad to hear that the OC capabilities on it aren't the greatest.
> 
> My main thing with PC's, is that I love small form factors... I would prefer not to jump to a huge ATX case because of that, but would consider it, if the overall gains I got from performance vastly outdid what I have now. I'm running a highly modified EVGA Hadron Air, with watercooling.


Something like this may be good
http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/carbide-series-air-540-arctic-white-high-airflow-atx-cube-case


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Something like this may be good
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/carbide-series-air-540-arctic-white-high-airflow-atx-cube-case


I think that case is ugly, honestly. I really doubt that I would find a mid-tower case that I would truly like, after building SFF for quite a while.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i assumed it was a non issue as long as it doesnt fail but 5 tests behind now seems like a lot... does it denote that core is not as efficient at compute or weaker? i would find it odd if windows denoted core 7 to take that much more load doing simple non intensive tasks.... just asking because i dont have a clue how windows schedules use of cores and whatnot


Megaman is right. It can be any program running at background (including antivirus) or Windows itself running routines and it happened to pick that core to do it, so it lags behind. Start a new test and let the PC idle and you will see that the same core won't be lagging again so badly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> The performance upgrade all depends on the games. I went from a 4.7GHz 860K to a stock 8350 and some games like ACU, DAI got a positive bump in FPS along with some other games. But since the 83XX can OC pretty well in general with the right supportive components I would say go for it.


DAI is the newest game i 've played (and was disappointed) and i remember that it loads at least 7 cores. Even Dragon Age Origins, i recall it was loading i think 6 cores when i was running FX6300. This is why they show the strength behind 8 core Vishera. Unfortunately, the Vishera is long term investment. Most games, still like 4 cores. When they become heavier in loading more cores, the Vishera will show its true potential.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Pretty awesome? I love my vish far more then any of my intels?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just say YES will ya?
> 
> Truth though, you will likely miss the snappiness of the Vish when compared to Intels. Programs start quicker, Windows load faster....etc.


I am stunned.

What did I miss out? I've never used Intel, not biased I just like red







, but my understanding was/is that Intel is mostly faster. Sure it depends on the program's you use. But as far as I know Intels are more powerful per core.
What's going on here?

By all means, I am very happy with my fx-8320. Very decent performance for it's price. Currently buzzing away at 4.8ghz while staying at a cool ~55c max on the cores under IBT.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am stunned.
> 
> What did I miss out? I've never used Intel, not biased I just like red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but my understanding was/is that Intel is mostly faster. Sure it depends on the program's you use. But as far as I know Intels are more powerful per core.
> What's going on here?
> 
> By all means, I am very happy with my fx-8320. Very decent performance for it's price. Currently buzzing away at 4.8ghz while staying at a cool ~55c max on the cores under IBT.


Let me put it this way,

AMD FX - Loads to Windows Faster, Programs run right after you double click and stuff.

My Intel 6-core - has a longer boot time, takes more than a couple seconds of loading after executing a program.

Those are more noticeable than in-app performance where the FX may lag an Intel.

IIRC, Intel guys are talking about more than 20 seconds of boot time to be in Windows being fast. I can be in Windows in way less than 20 seconds to be in the log-on screen on the FX.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am stunned.
> 
> What did I miss out? I've never used Intel, not biased I just like red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but my understanding was/is that Intel is mostly faster. Sure it depends on the program's you use. But as far as I know Intels are more powerful per core.
> What's going on here?
> 
> By all means, I am very happy with my fx-8320. Very decent performance for it's price. Currently buzzing away at 4.8ghz while staying at a cool ~55c max on the cores under IBT.


Consider it like this. Take a Honda civic and a Ferrari. Inside a city, there is 50 kmh speed limit. So how is the Ferrari supposed to show it's faster? Most of ordinary desktop applications, don't arrive to load 100% a single AMD core. So even if Intel is 50% faster in IPC, it's something that doesn't really count. As a matter of fact, with Cool N Quiet enabled and with K10Stat set in very aggressive settings, i can't tell the difference between Athlon 640 and the FX8320. Because for most ordinary things, you don't get to hit the ceiling of a core. The difference you see it in other applications, like zipping/unzipping (multithreaded), videoencoding (huge difference), encryption software. But otherwise, i don't see difference. I could feel difference between Athlon 640 and FX8320, when the Athlon is without K10Stat. The default CnQ in AM3 feels more "slow", because the timings aren't so tight and the lowest clock is 800Mhz vs 1400Mhz. With K10Stat, you set 100ms to change P-State and the Athlon gets just as snappy.

To see difference with an Intel, you must run application that saturated an AMD core and that is poorly multithreaded (roughly, you need 2 AMD cores for 1 Intel). I see it like this: Intel is a sports car. An 8 Vishera is a power truck.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let me put it this way,
> 
> AMD FX - Loads to Windows Faster, Programs run right after you double click and stuff.
> 
> My Intel 6-core - has a longer boot time, takes more than a couple seconds of loading after executing a program.
> 
> Those are more noticeable than in-app performance where the FX may lag an Intel.
> 
> IIRC, Intel guys are talking about more than 20 seconds of boot time to be in Windows being fast. I can be in Windows in way less than 20 seconds to be in the log-on screen on the FX.


That's very interesting... I have no Intels and the best Intels i 've seen, were i3s and i wasn't at all impressed. I mean, the general responsiveness was i think worse than my Athlon 640 with K10Stat. I don't remember the i3 models and i can't really be 100% certain, because people put much junk on their startup, but my Athlon system is more responsive. Of course, this was in 2 colleagues' PCs , that i saw for brief time and none of them are really PC experts. I would have liked to see an i5 too, but people here are stingy with computers, it's a low priority purchase, they don't just upgrade when something is still doing its job...So most of people i know, either run i3s or PentiumG (these are the "more advanced") or older (going back to Pentium IV). But i wasn't at all impressed by the i3s. But again, it's hard to tell, because i keep my PC lean and mean, while most people love to load everything and the kitchen sink in the background.

One thing i can say about the Vishera. For desktop operations, i don't think you can get faster than that. I mean, things open instantly, even my SATAIII slowish HDD, is instant in opening folders.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Consider it like this. Take a Honda civic and a Ferrari. Inside a city, there is 50 kmh speed limit. So how is the Ferrari supposed to show it's faster? Most of ordinary desktop applications, don't arrive to load 100% a single AMD core. So even if Intel is 50% faster in IPC, it's something that doesn't really count. As a matter of fact, with Cool N Quiet enabled and with K10Stat set in very aggressive settings, i can't tell the difference between Athlon 640 and the FX8320. Because for most ordinary things, you don't get to hit the ceiling of a core. The difference you see it in other applications, like zipping/unzipping (multithreaded), videoencoding (huge difference), encryption software. But otherwise, i don't see difference. I could feel difference between Athlon 640 and FX8320, when the Athlon is without K10Stat. The default CnQ in AM3 feels more "slow", because the timings aren't so tight and the lowest clock is 800Mhz vs 1400Mhz. With K10Stat, you set 100ms to change P-State and the Athlon gets just as snappy.
> 
> To see difference with an Intel, you must run application that saturated an AMD core and that is poorly multithreaded (roughly, you need 2 AMD cores for 1 Intel). I see it like this: Intel is a sports car. An 8 Vishera is a power truck.


Aye and in the midwest where I live Trucks rule the roads and offroads hehe.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Aye and in the midwest where I live Trucks rule the roads and offroads hehe.


Reminds of me of the film "Convoy" with Kris Kristofferson. (yeah, i am a cinefile). I first watched that on television when i was a boy and loved power trucks since then.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Reminds of me of the film "Convoy" with Kris Kristofferson. (yeah, i am a cinefile). I first watched that on television when i was a boy and loved power trucks since then.


breaker 1 9ner this is rubber duck

ahhh the memories


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> breaker 1 9ner this is rubber duck
> 
> ahhh the memories










Which reminds me, i must search to see if i can find it in Blu-Ray here, because i don't have in HD yet...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, i must search to see if i can find it in Blu-Ray here, because i don't have in HD yet...


HERE it is


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> HERE it is


Thanks, i know it exists on BR, but i need to see a bit if i can find it on my local market. USA is an ocean away.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks, i know it exists on BR, but i need to see a bit if i can find it on my local market. USA is an ocean away.


sorry i thought u was american lol

my bad


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sorry i thought u was american lol
> 
> my bad


It's not your fault. How could you know that i am not in USA...I am in Ferrariland.


----------



## Binex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I see it like this: Intel is a sports car. An 8 Vishera is a power truck.


I like this visual even better


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binex*
> 
> I like this visual even better


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am stunned.
> 
> What did I miss out? I've never used Intel, not biased I just like red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but my understanding was/is that Intel is mostly faster. Sure it depends on the program's you use. But as far as I know Intels are more powerful per core.
> What's going on here?
> 
> By all means, I am very happy with my fx-8320. Very decent performance for it's price. Currently buzzing away at 4.8ghz while staying at a cool ~55c max on the cores under IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> Consider it like this. Take a Honda civic and a Ferrari. Inside a city, there is 50 kmh speed limit. So how is the Ferrari supposed to show it's faster? Most of ordinary desktop applications, don't arrive to load 100% a single AMD core. So even if Intel is 50% faster in IPC, it's something that doesn't really count. As a matter of fact, with Cool N Quiet enabled and with K10Stat set in very aggressive settings, i can't tell the difference between Athlon 640 and the FX8320. Because for most ordinary things, you don't get to hit the ceiling of a core. The difference you see it in other applications, like zipping/unzipping (multithreaded), videoencoding (huge difference), encryption software. But otherwise, i don't see difference. I could feel difference between Athlon 640 and FX8320, when the Athlon is without K10Stat. The default CnQ in AM3 feels more "slow", because the timings aren't so tight and the lowest clock is 800Mhz vs 1400Mhz. With K10Stat, you set 100ms to change P-State and the Athlon gets just as snappy.
> 
> To see difference with an Intel, you must run application that saturated an AMD core and that is poorly multithreaded (roughly, you need 2 AMD cores for 1 Intel). I see it like this: Intel is a sports car. An 8 Vishera is a power truck.
Click to expand...

That's what I like best about the Vishera 8 core, they run rings around any of the other processors I have in the desktop. Not sure what the advantage is, but clockspeed doesn't really effect it that much, the advantage is there even when comparing stock FX8xxx vs overclocked i 7's. The 6800k I have is very similar to my i 7's in the desktop - I'd be hard pressed to know the difference.
I hope Zen offers the same nimble feel in the desktop.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's what I like best about the Vishera 8 core, they run rings around any of the other processors I have in the desktop. Not sure what the advantage is, but clockspeed doesn't really effect it that much, the advantage is there even when comparing stock FX8xxx vs overclocked i 7's. The 6800k I have is very similar to my i 7's in the desktop - I'd be hard pressed to know the difference.
> I hope Zen offers the same nimble feel in the desktop.


People also forget, that when you run a program in the desktop enviroment, you don't really run 1 thread. Here's my task manager:



Granted, they are not all active (they periodically are), but the beauty of the FX, is exactly, that the more concurrent threads are active, the better for it! In the above photo, Chrome is a major offender, with multiple processes (tabs), each of which with > 20 threads. Which become active everytime you load something new... Something that is very often active, is the antivirus and the firewall. In the above, there is no antivirus, but if there was, you 'd have 2+ processes which are practically active everytime you do something.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Give some more examples of what you like to play - the 970 should be fairly close to my 780ti, if you have a game I have, I would be more than willing to test it out for you on the 8 core.
> You will have to make considerations for cooling, a case and power supply when jumping from the 5800k to an 8 core Vishera though.
> EDIT: I don't think there is a suitable Matx board for the 8 cores so full atx is my advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I play anything from Borderlands to FFXIV, and Elite: Dangerous to Dishonored.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I started with a Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3...
> I would look at a good 990FX ATX board and a new small form ATX case with good airflow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's actually the board that I would have picked, if I did the swap. Glad to hear that the OC capabilities on it aren't the greatest.
> 
> My main thing with PC's, is that I love small form factors... I would prefer not to jump to a huge ATX case because of that, but would consider it, if the overall gains I got from performance vastly outdid what I have now. I'm running a highly modified EVGA Hadron Air, with watercooling.
Click to expand...

FFXIV benchmarked

score20151007164921.txt 5k .txt file


Random BL2 fraps info had fps averages similar to this one, but I have no idea what settings or even what hardware I was running at the time with my FX 8xxx


I'll see if I can get my son to play for a while with me and get some meaningful fps data for you.


----------



## JerDerv

Case: nzxt s340
Mobo: GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
CPU: FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
CPU Cooler: Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
GPU: GIGABYTE R9 380 4gb 1000mhz core clock
GPU: GIGABYTE R9 380 4gb 1000mhz core clock
RAM: 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600
PSU: Corsair CX750
HDD: WD 1T blue

Monitor: AOC E2243Fwk 1920x1080 60hz (planning on changing this to an ultra wide)
Keyboard: Microsoft sidewinder x4
Mouse: Logitech G400

Dx11 Low frame rates on ultra preset. Framerates only get 15-25fps better when running the low preset.

I took the video below to show the CPU usage pretty much maxed and the gpus just chillin'. After the video I changed to mantle and relaunched bf4 on the same server same map and got 25-35fps better on ultra preset.

GtaV will not run a constant 60fps+ and regularly dips into the 48-55fps range even with graphics settings low and gpus unloaded.

It would seem as if my CPU is severely bottle necking my PC performance....
Opinions?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Case: nzxt s340
> Mobo: GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
> CPU: FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
> GPU: GIGABYTE R9 380 4gb 1000mhz core clock
> GPU: GIGABYTE R9 380 4gb 1000mhz core clock
> RAM: 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600
> PSU: Corsair CX750
> HDD: WD 1T blue
> 
> Monitor: AOC E2243Fwk 1920x1080 60hz (planning on changing this to an ultra wide)
> Keyboard: Microsoft sidewinder x4
> Mouse: Logitech G400
> 
> Dx11 Low frame rates on ultra preset. Framerates only get 15-25fps better when running the low preset.
> 
> I took the video below to show the CPU usage pretty much maxed and the gpus just chillin'. After the video I changed to mantle and relaunched bf4 on the same server same map and got 25-35fps better on ultra preset.
> 
> GtaV will not run a constant 60fps+ and regularly dips into the 48-55fps range even with graphics settings low and gpus unloaded.
> 
> It would seem as if my CPU is severely bottle necking my PC performance....
> Opinions?


Seems like something is off, those minimums are less than I get with a single 7970. Are you sure the cpu isn't throttling?


----------



## JerDerv

I hope something's wrong... Hwinfo64 doesn't show the frequency dropping below 4802mhz. I'm out of town for a few days but id like to have a few ideas on what to try when I get back.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I hope something's wrong... Hwinfo64 doesn't show the frequency dropping below 4802mhz. I'm out of town for a few days but id like to have a few ideas on what to try when I get back.


how much stress testing for stability have you done? It could be starved for voltage a bit not enough to crash but enough for poor performance


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> how much stress testing for stability have you done? It could be starved for voltage a bit not enough to crash but enough for poor performance


IBT very high x15 passes consistently. I haven't ran p95 small ffts for more than just a few hours. However, that's with no load on anything else. I do have a psu that is known to underperform once it hits a certain temp. Maybe with both gpu and CPU loads the psu isn't doing so well? I should disable crossfire and try bf4 on low and ultra presets and record the fps and CPU usage. I could also load the gpus and run a CPU stability test.


----------



## Mega Man

@undervolter I also have 4790k that I really have not played with. Waiting on money mostly for that build. And my 3930k.

It is 4.8ghz 2400c10 quad channel mem 100% stable. And I feel the same.

By all rights 4.8 is a pretty great chip but most Sandy bridge chips either the memory controller is good or the clock is good. Mine does both. It is still feeling super slow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Tagged as I will be joining this club soon enough as I really can't afford an Intel CPU
> 
> Going with the 8350 on a Gigabyte 970A-UD3P board.


What are your expectations? I would recommend a ud5 at min and a clc 240 min.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a question, and figured I could ask it here. I've skimmed this thread a bit, but couldn't really find the information (or opinions) that I was looking for. I also don't really want to read all 5341 pages in here, but I have done some research.
> 
> I currently have an A10-5800K with a slight OC, as well as a reference GTX970 that is quite overclocked. I game pretty heavily, and when checking out the CPU vs GPU usage, I see that in some games (like Elite: Dangerous, with all settings maxed, including supersampling), my CPU is almost maxing out, running anywhere from 70-95% usage, while I feel the GPU still has a good amount headroom to play. While I game though, I also have multiple other windows and monitoring programs running on my secondary monitor. Because of that though, I'm considering doing an upgrade to an FX-8350.
> 
> I am running a mini-ITX form factor, but would obviously need to switch to mATX, since there aren't any AM3+ mobo's in that size. I'm mainly looking for opinions on making the switch. What do you guys think? Would the cost of a new mobo and 8350 be "worth" the extra amount of performance that I would receive? Would it really be that much of a difference? Would there actually be a better FM2+ CPU that I could benefit from? Looking at the A10-7870K, it's still a quad-core, but the speeds look pretty similar to what I have already.


I really don't think her is a good solution for you sadly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am stunned.
> 
> What did I miss out? I've never used Intel, not biased I just like red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but my understanding was/is that Intel is mostly faster. Sure it depends on the program's you use. But as far as I know Intels are more powerful per core.
> What's going on here?
> 
> By all means, I am very happy with my fx-8320. Very decent performance for it's price. Currently buzzing away at 4.8ghz while staying at a cool ~55c max on the cores under IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way,
> 
> AMD FX - Loads to Windows Faster, Programs run right after you double click and stuff.
> 
> My Intel 6-core - has a longer boot time, takes more than a couple seconds of loading after executing a program.
> 
> Those are more noticeable than in-app performance where the FX may lag an Intel.
> 
> IIRC, Intel guys are talking about more than 20 seconds of boot time to be in Windows being fast. I can be in Windows in way less than 20 seconds to be in the log-on screen on the FX.
Click to expand...

You can boot in 2 seconds on amd or intel mine is around 10 I need to update the 295x2 bios


----------



## warpuck

9590 + SSD and 2400 speed ram. Takes longer to put in the password in than it takes to boot. Boot is really fast when I set the it so all the power savers are on and the base is dropped to 4.6 and the turbo is set for 5.125. Some things run good that way and others are better with all at 4.9 and power savers off. Most of the delay I have is in getting access to the internet.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let me put it this way,
> 
> AMD FX - Loads to Windows Faster, Programs run right after you double click and stuff.
> 
> My Intel 6-core - has a longer boot time, takes more than a couple seconds of loading after executing a program.
> 
> Those are more noticeable than in-app performance where the FX may lag an Intel.
> 
> IIRC, Intel guys are talking about more than 20 seconds of boot time to be in Windows being fast. I can be in Windows in way less than 20 seconds to be in the log-on screen on the FX.


I agree. It feels very snappy always.

But about booting, mine is fast but I've seen much faster on my intern ship working with pc's everyday. Some i7 systems booted in less then 5 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Consider it like this. Take a Honda civic and a Ferrari. Inside a city, there is 50 kmh speed limit. So how is the Ferrari supposed to show it's faster? Most of ordinary desktop applications, don't arrive to load 100% a single AMD core. So even if Intel is 50% faster in IPC, it's something that doesn't really count. As a matter of fact, with Cool N Quiet enabled and with K10Stat set in very aggressive settings, i can't tell the difference between Athlon 640 and the FX8320. Because for most ordinary things, you don't get to hit the ceiling of a core. The difference you see it in other applications, like zipping/unzipping (multithreaded), videoencoding (huge difference), encryption software. But otherwise, i don't see difference. I could feel difference between Athlon 640 and FX8320, when the Athlon is without K10Stat. The default CnQ in AM3 feels more "slow", because the timings aren't so tight and the lowest clock is 800Mhz vs 1400Mhz. With K10Stat, you set 100ms to change P-State and the Athlon gets just as snappy.
> 
> To see difference with an Intel, you must run application that saturated an AMD core and that is poorly multithreaded (roughly, you need 2 AMD cores for 1 Intel). I see it like this: Intel is a sports car. An 8 Vishera is a power truck.


I get what you mean.

For everyday usage I do find the Vishera very satisfying.








But where I find it lags is in games (especially badly optimized) which use 2 cores for example.

I never use CnQ anyway so it is always snappy.








There is CCC though, where you can set the min clock speed. Right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Reminds of me of the film "Convoy" with Kris Kristofferson. (yeah, i am a cinefile). I first watched that on television when i was a boy and loved power trucks since then.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binex*
> 
> I like this visual even better


Ha ha ha.
Epic.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's what I like best about the Vishera 8 core, they run rings around any of the other processors I have in the desktop. Not sure what the advantage is, but clockspeed doesn't really effect it that much, the advantage is there even when comparing stock FX8xxx vs overclocked i 7's. The 6800k I have is very similar to my i 7's in the desktop - I'd be hard pressed to know the difference.
> I hope Zen offers the same nimble feel in the desktop.


Weird, right?
I am also curious about Zen. There hasn't been much news about it, has it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @undervolter I also have 4790k that I really have not played with. Waiting on money mostly for that build. And my 3930k.
> 
> It is 4.8ghz 2400c10 quad channel mem 100% stable. And I feel the same.
> 
> By all rights 4.8 is a pretty great chip but most Sandy bridge chips either the memory controller is good or the clock is good. Mine does both. It is still feeling super slow
> What are your expectations? I would recommend a ud5 at min and a clc 240 min.
> I really don't think her is a good solution for you sadly
> You can boot in 2 seconds on amd or intel mine is around 10 I need to update the 295x2 bios


Hmm, I hadn't really expected that.
Then again I make my conclusions out of the performance of i5 or i7's in games. Its fact that they have (in most games) a decent boost with my GPU.

What do you think about ram speed if we talk Vishera? I have my G.Skill tuned down so I could take some voltage of the cpu and cpu-nb.
What should be faster overal? I now have 4.8ghz with 1866 c8. Can up the voltage and go for 2133 c8 but I don't find much of a difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Guess me need to point out boot times comparison were done using same components such as SSD, GPU, sans MB, CPU, Memory used....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @undervolter I also have 4790k that I really have not played with. Waiting on money mostly for that build. And my 3930k.
> 
> It is 4.8ghz 2400c10 quad channel mem 100% stable. And I feel the same.
> 
> By all rights 4.8 is a pretty great chip but most Sandy bridge chips either the memory controller is good or the clock is good. Mine does both. It is still feeling super slow
> What are your expectations? I would recommend a ud5 at min and a clc 240 min.
> I really don't think her is a good solution for you sadly
> You can boot in 2 seconds on amd or intel mine is around 10 I need to update the 295x2 bios


Interesting. You mean that you don't feel the Intels to be very snappy too?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I agree. It feels very snappy always.
> 
> But about booting, mine is fast but I've seen much faster on my intern ship working with pc's everyday. Some i7 systems booted in less then 5 seconds.
> I get what you mean.


I think there might be a slight misunderstanding here on what is "boot". For example, from Win8 and above, there is the instant "boot", which isn't a boot. It's hybernation under disguise. So you get few seconds boot. Also in Win7, some motherboards have a more "boosted" boot mode.
Quote:


> For everyday usage I do find the Vishera very satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where I find it lags is in games (especially badly optimized) which use 2 cores for example.
> 
> I never use CnQ anyway so it is always snappy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is CCC though, where you can set the min clock speed. Right?


I think in CCC you can set only the max clock speed, but i am not sure, i don't use that thing, i only use AMD MsrTweaker. For daily operations, everything from AM3 (with K10Stat) and beyond, are extremely snappy. You also get a lot of satisfaction using multithreaded software. When you do video encoding, you can really pat yourself on the back on a smart investment.







And if you are not a gamer, there isn't any problem either. I only play RPG "new" games, but even there, i don't like most. I liked DAO, i didn't like DAI. I now play Skyrim, which by the look of it, i will be playing for months or year. After that, i must play Oblivion. After that, i will probably go back to Europa Universalis IV and Shogun II. Pretty much these are all the "new" games i play and the way i play things, they will last me for several years and FX has no problem with any of them. I actually finished DAI with the FX at stock speed and HD6570 (low, with medium textures). If i play it again, i will now be able to run it on better graphics and fully patched (i got tired of the game and its bugs and abbandonded it already after the first 4 patches or so), but i just don't see me playing it much... It's not DAO...It's a skyrimified and dumbed down DAO. So, for the stuff i play, FX is just fine... I 've never played any online game ever either, so i don't even care about the complaints that in online games FX isn't good.

What i really love with the FX, is the capability to run at the same time multiple heavy tasks without giving you problems. Like, you can play a game and have x264 encoding and the game seems unaffected. Or you can decrypt a BR, encode and watch a movie, while you are downloading. You never feel that this CPU is choking, even if it's 100% load.

Quote:


> What do you think about ram speed if we talk Vishera? I have my G.Skill tuned down so I could take some voltage of the cpu and cpu-nb.
> What should be faster overal? I now have 4.8ghz with 1866 c8. Can up the voltage and go for 2133 c8 but I don't find much of a difference.


[/quote]

For what it's worth, i had ran some tests between 1333 C8 vs 1600 C9 and in real things, the difference was virtually zero. There was a difference in Memmax and single digit in 3DMark (within margins of error), zero difference in shogun, zero difference in desktop feeling... So i doubt it's any different with higher clocks either.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Interesting. You mean that you don't feel the Intels to be very snappy too?
> I think there might be a slight misunderstanding here on what is "boot". For example, from Win8 and above, there is the instant "boot", which isn't a boot. It's hybernation under disguise. So you get few seconds boot. Also in Win7, some motherboards have a more "boosted" boot mode.
> I think in CCC you can set only the max clock speed, but i am not sure, i don't use that thing, i only use AMD MsrTweaker. For daily operations, everything from AM3 (with K10Stat) and beyond, are extremely snappy. You also get a lot of satisfaction using multithreaded software. When you do video encoding, you can really pat yourself on the back on a smart investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are not a gamer, there isn't any problem either. I only play RPG "new" games, but even there, i don't like most. I liked DAO, i didn't like DAI. I now play Skyrim, which by the look of it, i will be playing for months or year. After that, i must play Oblivion. After that, i will probably go back to Europa Universalis IV and Shogun II. Pretty much these are all the "new" games i play and the way i play things, they will last me for several years and FX has no problem with any of them. I actually finished DAI with the FX at stock speed and HD6570 (low, with medium textures). If i play it again, i will now be able to run it on better graphics and fully patched (i got tired of the game and its bugs and abbandonded it already after the first 4 patches or so), but i just don't see me playing it much... It's not DAO...It's a skyrimified and dumbed down DAO. So, for the stuff i play, FX is just fine... I 've never played any online game ever either, so i don't even care about the complaints that in online games FX isn't good.
> 
> What i really love with the FX, is the capability to run at the same time multiple heavy tasks without giving you problems. Like, you can play a game and have x264 encoding and the game seems unaffected. Or you can decrypt a BR, encode and watch a movie, while you are downloading. You never feel that this CPU is choking, even if it's 100% load.


Actually I was talking about a system that was just brought in the store for us to inspect, so that was a cold boot. Would be cool it would still be in hibernation that way.








But I get your point. Personally I never use hibernation, sleep, whatever. I keep having issues with the system not waking up etc. So I just stopped using it all together.

I don't like CCC either. But I do some settings there, like VSR. But I know for sure you can set the max and min clocks. But again, I just have them both at 100%. The amount of energy you safe is very small anyway. If you don't want to waste too much energy don't go desktop IMO.









Totally agree with you on the multitasking. This chip shines there.








But... I am a gamer and I do notice some disadvantages there but still it manages. Even online games, no problem. I mostly play Counter-Strike anyway and that game is ancient.








With GTA on the other hand I do notice the lack of core performance. But it is playable. Just won't use the full potential of my OC'ed r9 290 Tri-X.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> For what it's worth, i had ran some tests between 1333 C8 vs 1600 C9 and in real things, the difference was virtually zero. There was a difference in Memmax and single digit in 3DMark (within margins of error), zero difference in shogun, zero difference in desktop feeling... So i doubt it's any different with higher clocks either.


IMO, 1333CL8 = 1600CL9 = 1866CL10 etc..... in terms of user experience without looking into Benchmarks. The plateau changes as you go higher and tighter like 2133CL9 and 2400 CL10.
The increased bandwidth achievable gets negated by the longer latency they introduce.

BTW,

can you guys share your techniques in slimming down Windows? Say Win7. And optimisation for best moolah if you can.








gotta try HWBOT on Novice Nimble with AMD Benches and hopefully help OCN's HWBOT Team..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Actually I was talking about a system that was just brought in the store for us to inspect, so that was a cold boot. Would be cool it would still be in hibernation that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I get your point. Personally I never use hibernation, sleep, whatever. I keep having issues with the system not waking up etc. So I just stopped using it all together.


Yeah, one of the first things i do after format, is disable in registry hybernation. I only put sleep on the monitor, never on the PC itself, as i often use it unattended to encode video and i don't want to risk any interruptions or bugs.

Quote:


> I don't like CCC either. But I do some settings there, like VSR. But I know for sure you can set the max and min clocks. But again, I just have them both at 100%. The amount of energy you safe is very small anyway. If you don't want to waste too much energy don't go desktop IMO.


I only go to CCC once, when i install fresh Windows, to make sure that none of AMD's "enhancement" crap is enabled (brighter whites and the rest of the crap galore that alters video image). I only keep deinterlacing with pulldown enabled. The rest is an abomination to video purists. I have also used the new "limit FPS" feature. I will probably use VSR too, but haven't yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IMO, 1333CL8 = 1600CL9 = 1866CL10 etc..... in terms of user experience without looking into Benchmarks. The plateau changes as you go higher and tighter like 2133CL9 and 2400 CL10.
> The increased bandwidth achievable gets negated by the longer latency they introduce.


Makes sense i guess...
Quote:


> BTW,
> 
> can you guys share your techniques in slimming down Windows? Say Win7. And optimisation for best moolah if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta try HWBOT on Novice Nimble with AMD Benches and hopefully help OCN's HWBOT Team..


What i like in Win7, is that exactly i don't have to do much to have it run the way i like it. I just disable auto-defrag (sometimes it remains enabled despite the SSD), disable all unused services, untick all the "remote management" crap in advanced system settings, as well as restore points, Windows defender, disable hybernation in registry, fix a WMI error (eventID 10) in event screen that is repeating forever even after a clean install, apply a MS FixIt that solves eventID 4107, disable all "Customer Experience" MS spyware in task scheduler and finally make probably the most important thing for responsiveness: adjust the visual settings, in this way:



^ This gives Win7, a more snappy, XPish feeling. My main problem when passing from XP to 7, was exactly that it was feeling laggy. After much experimentation, i ended up with the above combo, that give eyecandy (no Win9/10 flatopia), but retain a windows responsiveness that reminds me XP era.

That's all... I install a 3rd party weather gadget, since the one in Win7 often doesn't work and i am ready to go. Which is why i don't see me changing OS anytime soon. I don't want to spend hours disabling tiles and app shops and clouds and i don't know what other crap MS has put in Win10.


----------



## mus1mus

Win10 is actually quite good. More 7ish than 8 or 8.1ish. lol

Thanks for those. I just set it to Best Performance and enable Aero themes.

Now comes, Driver Downloads on 100kbps down speed.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Win10 is actually quite good. More 7ish than 8 or 8.1ish. lol
> 
> Thanks for those. I just set it to Best Performance and enable Aero themes.
> 
> Now comes, Driver Downloads on 100kbps down speed.


Win10 may be whatever it likes, but more than PC enthusiast, i have been PC security enthusiast, although in the last years i don't follow things closely. And installing something like Win10, would go against everything i was striving for, since i was teenager, when i first came into contact with security. Not to mention, i hate the various "app stores", the "online Microsoft accounts", the "cloud storage" and i don't know what other crap they 've put, which i 'd have to disable everytime i format... No, thanks. In Win7, i have a cumulative patch package dating back to April 2015 and this is the last patch to Win7 i will ever apply. No pop ups to upgrade to Win10, no new "telemetry", nothing. I can already see me staying with Win7 up to 2025. If by then programs simply don't run on it anymore, i hope i will be ready for Linux, at least for basic things and keep Win7 for retrogaming.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FFXIV benchmarked
> 
> score20151007164921.txt 5k .txt file
> 
> 
> Random BL2 fraps info had fps averages similar to this one, but I have no idea what settings or even what hardware I was running at the time with my FX 8xxx
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can get my son to play for a while with me and get some meaningful fps data for you.


Nice! Thanks for the info. I'll have to run the FFXIV benchmark on mine, and compare our stats.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @undervolter I also have 4790k that I really have not played with. Waiting on money mostly for that build. And my 3930k.
> 
> It is 4.8ghz 2400c10 quad channel mem 100% stable. And I feel the same.
> 
> By all rights 4.8 is a pretty great chip but most Sandy bridge chips either the memory controller is good or the clock is good. Mine does both. It is still feeling super slow
> What are your expectations? I would recommend a ud5 at min and a clc 240 min.
> I really don't think her is a good solution for you sadly
> You can boot in 2 seconds on amd or intel mine is around 10 I need to update the 295x2 bios


Exactly! I am not certain what is going on with their Intel machines but, I have a 6700k based system at home and it screams! Programs load faster than before, the boot time is about the same but everything is noticeably quicker. This is saying something too considering when I was running the FX 8350 and Asrock Extreme 9, it was already pretty fast. Now I run the FX 8350 at work since I need more cores there and will probably wait for Zen or Skylake - E before upgrading there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @undervolter I also have 4790k that I really have not played with. Waiting on money mostly for that build. And my 3930k.
> 
> It is 4.8ghz 2400c10 quad channel mem 100% stable. And I feel the same.
> 
> By all rights 4.8 is a pretty great chip but most Sandy bridge chips either the memory controller is good or the clock is good. Mine does both. It is still feeling super slow
> What are your expectations? I would recommend a ud5 at min and a clc 240 min.
> I really don't think her is a good solution for you sadly
> You can boot in 2 seconds on amd or intel mine is around 10 I need to update the 295x2 bios
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I hadn't really expected that.
> Then again I make my conclusions out of the performance of i5 or i7's in games. Its fact that they have (in most games) a decent boost with my GPU.
> 
> What do you think about ram speed if we talk Vishera? I have my G.Skill tuned down so I could take some voltage of the cpu and cpu-nb.
> What should be faster overal? I now have 4.8ghz with 1866 c8. Can up the voltage and go for 2133 c8 but I don't find much of a difference.
Click to expand...

it depends, bf4 and a few other games have shown that higher ram is def. a tangible benefit and becoming more so every day people like to say 1600is all you need but lets face it, faster is always better;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> @undervolter I also have 4790k that I really have not played with. Waiting on money mostly for that build. And my 3930k.
> 
> It is 4.8ghz 2400c10 quad channel mem 100% stable. And I feel the same.
> 
> By all rights 4.8 is a pretty great chip but most Sandy bridge chips either the memory controller is good or the clock is good. Mine does both. It is still feeling super slow
> What are your expectations? I would recommend a ud5 at min and a clc 240 min.
> I really don't think her is a good solution for you sadly
> You can boot in 2 seconds on amd or intel mine is around 10 I need to update the 295x2 bios
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. You mean that you don't feel the Intels to be very snappy too?
Click to expand...

no where near the windows experience with my amds


----------



## Johan45

Maybe it's just me or I haven't had enough Kool-aid but I find everything faster on my 4790K. Installing windows, drivers etc.. are all considerably faster. Mind you I'm not a "daily" user but have gamed on it and I'd still say it's faster than any of my AMD. Load times etc..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IMO, 1333CL8 = 1600CL9 = 1866CL10 etc..... in terms of user experience without looking into Benchmarks. The plateau changes as you go higher and tighter like 2133CL9 and 2400 CL10.
> The increased bandwidth achievable gets negated by the longer latency they introduce.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> can you guys share your techniques in slimming down Windows? Say Win7. And optimisation for best moolah if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta try HWBOT on Novice Nimble with AMD Benches and hopefully help OCN's HWBOT Team..


So you say its better if I put the ram on the default spec and increase the cpu and cpu-nb voltage was needed?

My ram is rated at 2400 c9-11-11-31.
Will run on 2133 c9-10-10-28.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Win10 is actually quite good. More 7ish than 8 or 8.1ish. lol
> 
> Thanks for those. I just set it to Best Performance and enable Aero themes.
> 
> Now comes, Driver Downloads on 100kbps down speed.


Wow. Haven't seen/heard about those speeds in a while.
Guess we are spoiled here. I have the mid package from my provider and I get 14 MB/s. 120ish mbit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it depends, bf4 and a few other games have shown that higher ram is def. a tangible benefit and becoming more so every day people like to say 1600is all you need but lets face it, faster is always better;
> no where near the windows experience with my amds


Fair enough.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it depends, bf4 and a few other games have shown that higher ram is def. a tangible benefit and becoming more so every day people like to say 1600is all you need but lets face it, faster is always better;
> no where near the windows experience with my amds


but is faster better on ram if it limits your overclock on the processor...as wouldn't core be king in most cases?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> So you say its better if I put the ram on the default spec and increase the cpu and cpu-nb voltage was needed?
> 
> My ram is rated at 2400 c9-11-11-31.
> Will run on 2133 c9-10-10-28.
> Wow. Haven't seen/heard about those speeds in a while.
> Guess we are spoiled here. I have the mid package from my provider and I get 14 MB/s. 120ish mbit
> Fair enough.


I don't think my previous clocks and voltages on my 8370E were affected big by swapping my RAM kit from an 1866 Crucial to a 2400 Gskill.

If you think you need to tweak those voltages by a huge degree, try to approach things differently. Observe where and what are the characteristics of the kit. And little by little, tweak things out.

This is evident on my system as with a Crucial kit, I can go up to 300+ FSB but my Gskill limits that to 252. Not talking STABLE here. So you get the idea.

Voltage is not the solution to everything. Sometimes, you need to grab a hold where things work in harmony.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> but is faster better on ram if it limits your overclock on the processor...as wouldn't core be king in most cases?


I didn't feel limited by swapping to a 2400 kit. Ceiling was the same as before. Both on 8320 and 8370. Just saying.

But to be fair, my Gskill rewrote my OC settings. Nothing more.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> but is faster better on ram if it limits your overclock on the processor...as wouldn't core be king in most cases?


Nah it's not that I am limited by raising my memory.
My chip won't clock much higher anyway. 4.7 is about the sweetspot.
Temp wise I can go higher but it needs absurd voltage. Like 4.7 will run on 1.46ish and 4.8 will need 1.5. Above that it goes upwards fast.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't think my previous clocks and voltages on my 8370E were affected big by swapping my RAM kit from an 1866 Crucial to a 2400 Gskill.
> 
> If you think you need to tweak those voltages by a huge degree, try to approach things differently. Observe where and what are the characteristics of the kit. And little by little, tweak things out.
> 
> This is evident on my system as with a Crucial kit, I can go up to 300+ FSB but my Gskill limits that to 252. Not talking STABLE here. So you get the idea.
> 
> Voltage is not the solution to everything. Sometimes, you need to grab a hold where things work in harmony.
> 
> I didn't feel limited by swapping to a 2400 kit. Ceiling was the same as before. Both on 8320 and 8370. Just saying.
> 
> But to be fair, my Gskill rewrote my OC settings. Nothing more.


I did mess around with my memory kit a LOT. I am not really willing to spend hours and hours again. Will just settle with 1866 for now as it works fine. Have my cpu at 4.7 with 1.475v with high LLC (making it drop to ~1.45-1.46v). Cpu-nb and HT at 2400 with 1.25v on the cpu-nb.

Just tried some quick 3DMark.
4.8 1.525v 2400 cpu-nb @ 1.25v with 1866 c8-9-9-1T


4.8 1.525v 2400 cpu-nb @ 1.3v with 2400 c9-11-11-2T (2400 won't run at 1T)


Maybe the fact that I can run 1T at lower ram clocks is already giving me a decent boost. Don't know.


----------



## warpuck

The biggest problem I have with Linux is remembering what to do when it finally does mess up. The old system my woman uses is Linux dual boot. She does not like Linux because some of her online games don't work. I suspect that is because Linux rejects them because of the built in security issues ? "Besides if everybody is doing it and it is free there can't be anything wrong, so put it back on Windows, Meathead."

TRK rescue can fix almost all of those nice undocumented features. Her 8350 is running on air. (1. She leaves it running. 2. She is comfortable when the room is 27C ) So 4.2/ 4.5 Ghz and power savers are used. Takes about 6 hours for it to scrub an old 150 Gb Western Digital hybrid. Somehow in her internet travels she managed to find a rootkit. That is OK it it was free.

Maybe if it was an i5 Sandy K model it would take 5.5 hours. I bought the 8350 when they were still shipping them in a tin box and a 4 core intel Ks cost was more anyway.

1st used it in a MSI 890FXA-GD70. Then I put in a Saberkitty R1 and used it until the OCd Windforce 7870 killed the board. If I had bought a Asus 7870 it would have gotten repaired or replaced (fine print gotcha) So it is back in the MSI board

Note: TRK is sporadically maintained. The last ISO is about 3 years old. It takes a while for ClamAV to update the definitions (20-30 minutes). It works so I am sticking with it.

2400 speed ram is much cheaper now than it was 3 years ago. I just checked newegg and there are 53 AMD mother boards that support 2133 ram speed.
I remember from my days when I tuned Ghz RF transcievers that when those speeds reached over 1 ghz, a capacitor acted as much as resistor and resistor acted like a choke and a choke acted like a capacitor and a diode can be a amplifier.
SWR can be a biatch at Ghz speeds.
So the difference between motherboard Rev 1 and the other vers can be just changing the width of a trace for very short distance or moving it a small fraction of an inch nearer or further away or all three.


----------



## mus1mus

Perhaps you need to tweak FSB a bit. *hint *hint









9-11-11 may be too tight for her as well. Try to set fsb to 224 for 2400 RAM and 2680ish CPU-NB and set CR1 if it will allow you. If it does boot, proceed with stabilising that. If not try to lower CPU-NB a multi down.

Note: OC Profiles help a lot.









1.5 VCore won't be that hot.


----------



## Krusher33

I need to OC my chip again and lost my notes. Is the guide in the OP still relevant or is there one more up to date?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Maybe the fact that I can run 1T at lower ram clocks is already giving me a decent boost. Don't know.


1T has a definite improvement in system responsiveness on FX rigs. Booting into Windows with 1T, makes all windows open more snappily.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> The biggest problem I have with Linux is remembering what to do when it finally does mess up.


Ahahaha! Some years ago, i was trying PCLinuxOS, which was supposed to be one of the friendliest for those who make the transition. I 've actually passed about 9 months on 1 rig with only Linux distros on. But there was always the time where i needed something and was scratching my head. The peak was PCLinuxOS somehow not being able to boot to desktop. And there was a black screen with a flashing cursor waiting for... my comand. What the hell did i know? I had to format and put Windows back on... Anyway, Linux Mint was the best newbie friendly last time i checked.


----------



## JerDerv

I really need to try playing with the fsb or "blck"


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guess me need to point out boot times comparison were done using same components such as SSD, GPU, sans MB, CPU, Memory used....


9590, SSD, 2400 speed memory. Cold Boot times. Set fresh coffee cup on the on the desk. Push power button. Take a sip of Coffee, to hot, Win 8 asking for password anyway. Put in password take another sip and wait for overclockers.net to connect and take another sip. Elapsed time, 3 sips of coffee.

8350, hybrid drive, 1600 speed memory, powered on or always in sleep mode. Set coffee on the desk, mouse detected movement. Ready to type in overclockers.net Time elapsed, no sips of coffee.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I need to OC my chip again and lost my notes. Is the guide in the OP still relevant or is there one more up to date?


Guide is still relevant.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Perhaps you need to tweak FSB a bit. *hint *hint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11-11 may be too tight for her as well. Try to set fsb to 224 for 2400 RAM and 2680ish CPU-NB and set CR1 if it will allow you. If it does boot, proceed with stabilising that. If not try to lower CPU-NB a multi down.
> 
> Note: OC Profiles help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 VCore won't be that hot.


Like I said, I did mess a LOT with my ram. That includes most (if not every) possible FSB multi combination. Ranging from 2200 cpu-nb to 2870. What I found out was that lower cpu-nb clocks require a decent amount less voltage on both the cpu and cpu-nb.

*FSB wise* I have used 267mhz with 2680 cpu-nb and 254mhz with 2800 cpu-nb. Which both worked fine.

Temp wise I am good IMO. This was a run of IBT I just did. 4.8ghz 200fsb with 1.525v in bios (drops to 1.5-1.5125v).
Ran it at 1.5125v before but that fails IBT. My chip is rather power hungry.


I do have my share of OC profiles btw. I think I have 6 now.









What would you prefer? Current 4.8 with rather low ram and cpu-nb or lower cpu core and higher cpu-nb and ram? I think it comes down on the program's you run most. And I primary need the performance for games. My idea is that higher core clock is king in that case.

Here is a quick grab in my "Benchmarks" folder. Aida64 mem tests with various ram, cpu and cpu-nb clocks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't think my previous clocks and voltages on my 8370E were affected big by swapping my RAM kit from an 1866 Crucial to a 2400 Gskill.
> 
> If you think you need to tweak those voltages by a huge degree, try to approach things differently. Observe where and what are the characteristics of the kit. And little by little, tweak things out.
> 
> This is evident on my system as with a Crucial kit, I can go up to 300+ FSB but my Gskill limits that to 252. Not talking STABLE here. So you get the idea.
> 
> Voltage is not the solution to everything. Sometimes, you need to grab a hold where things work in harmony.
> 
> I didn't feel limited by swapping to a 2400 kit. Ceiling was the same as before. Both on 8320 and 8370. Just saying.
> 
> But to be fair, my Gskill rewrote my OC settings. Nothing more.


what I'm getting at is we know say if you are running four sticks the imc gets a little overwhelmed and it can limit the overclock of the processor...in that case wouldn't it be better to have lower speed ram and higher processor?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> what I'm getting at is we know say if you are running four sticks the imc gets a little overwhelmed and it can limit the overclock of the processor...in that case wouldn't it be better to have lower speed ram and higher processor?


With 4 strips ram it is another story indeed. Although I did see enough people not having issues at all. But generally 4 strips is lowering your overclock, or a voltage bump is needed to compensate.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What are your expectations? I would recommend a ud5 at min and a clc 240 min.


Overall I wanna be able to play Arma, Kerbal Space Program, BF4, Elite Dangerous, and possibly Eve Online. I know my overall build isn't top of the line but it's enough to to get me started lol.

I plan on OC it to 4.5. I wanted the 990FXA-UD5 but went with the 970a since newegg had them on sale plus 10% off coupon code.


----------



## Mega Man

ok seems reasonable with ok cooling


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok seems reasonable with ok cooling


Plan on getting a water cooling just to be on the safe side


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Like I said, I did mess a LOT with my ram. That includes most (if not every) possible FSB multi combination. Ranging from 2200 cpu-nb to 2870. What I found out was that lower cpu-nb clocks require a decent amount less voltage on both the cpu and cpu-nb.


After reading your post, i actually got "nerdy" and went to my BIOS to set the RAM to T1 and it's actually stable (having DRAM 1.6v probably helps). And to my surprise, my stuttering when turning around quickly in Skyrim...is gone! It's like i got a GPU upgrade or something! Apparently, with T1, the RAM is capable of feeding textures quicker, so i no longer get stutter. Amazing what you can discover about your PC, after so long period where you thought you had seen it all...

Thanks for "infecting" me. I was actually pondering to buy a 2nd GPU, with more RAM, but after this, there is no point! I just spared myself 115 euros, with 1 BIOS change. Unbelievable...


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one!

Another trick is TRFC. If your kit can handle it of course. See what it defaults to. 110ns is the lowest I can set my Crucial and my Kingston. Saves a lot of latency.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Like I said, I did mess a LOT with my ram. That includes most (if not every) possible FSB multi combination. Ranging from 2200 cpu-nb to 2870. What I found out was that lower cpu-nb clocks require a decent amount less voltage on both the cpu and cpu-nb.
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your post, i actually got "nerdy" and went to my BIOS to set the RAM to T1 and it's actually stable (having DRAM 1.6v probably helps). And to my surprise, my stuttering when turning around quickly in Skyrim...is gone! It's like i got a GPU upgrade or something! Apparently, with T1, the RAM is capable of feeding textures quicker, so i no longer get stutter. Amazing what you can discover about your PC, after so long period where you thought you had seen it all...
> 
> Thanks for "infecting" me. I was actually pondering to buy a 2nd GPU, with more RAM, but after this, there is no point! I just spared myself 115 euros, with 1 BIOS change. Unbelievable...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> Another trick is TRFC. If your kit can handle it of course. See what it defaults to. 110ns is the lowest I can set my Crucial and my Kingston. Saves a lot of latency.


The kingston beasts I have will run 2400mhz T1 90 ns and have held those settings at 2600mhz albeit with higher cl etc.
That 2600 mhz setting I used was my favorite of all the one's I have tried.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The kingston beasts I have will run 2400mhz T1 90 ns and have held those settings at 2600mhz albeit with higher cl etc.
> That 2600 mhz setting I used was my favorite of all the one's I have tried.


Which kit?


----------



## mattg

summers here! had to down clock to 4.4 to keep it cool on air


----------



## Mega Man

Simple solution go custom loop!


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Simple solution go custom loop!


or go intel and not have to deal with as bad heat and better performance
















seriously tho i am surprised with the price per performance of this chip once overclocked just wish it had stronger single core performance!!

For those that love to tweak the 8320/8350 is epic fun at a budget price!!!

I primarily use intel chips but thought i would give amd a go for once!! competition is good!


----------



## snipekill2445

I started getting sick of how loud my D5 pump was, turned it all the way back down, and dropped to 4ghz

Back to silence


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I started getting sick of how loud my D5 pump was, turned it all the way back down, and dropped to 4ghz
> 
> Back to silence


thats the best bit about running a nocta air cooler its dead silent


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> thats the best bit about running a nocta air cooler its dead silent


And the GPU?


----------



## xLPGx

Playing battlefront between games where cpu goes to 100% my temps go right up to 70/70 on socket and package lol, not even IBT on extreme had those temps, like 65 socket 60 package. Does a high GPU load make that differense perhaps?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> And the GPU?


dead silent. running a 970 asus strix, half the time it doesent even have fans on haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Playing battlefront between games where cpu goes to 100% my temps go right up to 70/70 on socket and package lol, not even IBT on extreme had those temps, like 65 socket 60 package. Does a high GPU load make that differense perhaps?


im not having that issue


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> Another trick is TRFC. If your kit can handle it of course. See what it defaults to. 110ns is the lowest I can set my Crucial and my Kingston. Saves a lot of latency.


I found in BIOS:

1) tRFC0 - (Auto). So it's on auto and the default value is - (blank?). Manually values go like 1,2,3-
2) tRFC1 3 (Auto).

Nothing about 100+ ns.

So i think i will just leave it like that, because i 've no idea what these are and since Skyrim works fine, i am gonna leave it that way. I had actually left it to T2, because of ordinary things i didn't care and i was prefering stability. But seems T1 is stable anyway and since it solves the issue, i will leave it this way. Thanks.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So I only mess with the front 4 timings of my RAM. For example, DDR3 2133MHz 9-11-10-28. What other timings/settings are good to tweak? I've tried Command Rate before but almost all my RAM modules failed to run 1T stably.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> After reading your post, i actually got "nerdy" and went to my BIOS to set the RAM to T1 and it's actually stable (having DRAM 1.6v probably helps). And to my surprise, my stuttering when turning around quickly in Skyrim...is gone! It's like i got a GPU upgrade or something! Apparently, with T1, the RAM is capable of feeding textures quicker, so i no longer get stutter. Amazing what you can discover about your PC, after so long period where you thought you had seen it all...
> 
> Thanks for "infecting" me. I was actually pondering to buy a 2nd GPU, with more RAM, but after this, there is no point! I just spared myself 115 euros, with 1 BIOS change. Unbelievable...


Nice one there.
Looks like I will just keep my current setting, 1T can feel pretty snappy indeed.

Which ram clocks are you running btw?
Did you change nothing else besides the command rate? Like any voltages or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> Another trick is TRFC. If your kit can handle it of course. See what it defaults to. 110ns is the lowest I can set my Crucial and my Kingston. Saves a lot of latency.


Hmm interesting. How you test stability of TRFC? Just IBT or prime like regular?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> summers here! had to down clock to 4.4 to keep it cool on air


Lucky me, summer's just over here. Although my loop can manage summer fine, it does get pretty warm inside though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Simple solution go custom loop!


So true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> And the GPU?


Ha ha.
Funny yes, people saying: oh my cpu cooler is so silent. And then hearing that leaf blower on the GPU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I found in BIOS:
> 
> 1) tRFC0 - (Auto). So it's on auto and the default value is - (blank?). Manually values go like 1,2,3-
> 2) tRFC1 3 (Auto).
> 
> Nothing about 100+ ns.
> 
> So i think i will just leave it like that, because i 've no idea what these are and since Skyrim works fine, i am gonna leave it that way. I had actually left it to T2, because of ordinary things i didn't care and i was prefering stability. But seems T1 is stable anyway and since it solves the issue, i will leave it this way. Thanks.


How did you test it to say it was stable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> So I only mess with the front 4 timings of my RAM. For example, DDR3 2133MHz 9-11-10-28. What other timings/settings are good to tweak? I've tried Command Rate before but almost all my RAM modules failed to run 1T stably.


You must be lucky or buy proper ram to run at 1T, at least with decent timings.


----------



## Bruteson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Playing battlefront between games where cpu goes to 100% my temps go right up to 70/70 on socket and package lol, not even IBT on extreme had those temps, like 65 socket 60 package. Does a high GPU load make that differense perhaps?


Had that issue since I first got my 8320 in early 2014. No stress test comes close to the spikes I get while loading in games, temp wise. Never found a solution.. It's basically whats stopping me from going higher than 4.7ghz at 1.428v


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> summers here! had to down clock to 4.4 to keep it cool on air


No air conditioning? Bummer. Even a window unit works wonders and is way cheaper than water cooling. I ran 4.92-4.96 all summer on air.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Playing battlefront between games where cpu goes to 100% my temps go right up to 70/70 on socket and package lol, not even IBT on extreme had those temps, like 65 socket 60 package. Does a high GPU load make that differense perhaps?


Yup, I only see 61/60 during IBT very high. GtaV loads up and it will hit 70/70 for a second. It's annoying because I have speed fan setup to alarm over 63c.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Yup, I only see 61/60 during IBT very high. GtaV loads up and it will hit 70/70 for a second. It's annoying because I have speed fan setup to alarm over 63c.


it's certain games I think is the way they are coded to load assets...advanced warfare did this horribly on my fx rig (hitting 80c...ouch) but since the latest dlc with patch it loads around 60c and the lag I was getting after the map loads disappeared too...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Had that issue since I first got my 8320 in early 2014. No stress test comes close to the spikes I get while loading in games, temp wise. Never found a solution.. It's basically whats stopping me from going higher than 4.7ghz at 1.428v


I've not experienced that myself.

But on the other hand. 4.7ghz with 1.428v? How's that stable. Mine needs 1.46v. And its under water.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I've not experienced that myself.
> 
> But on the other hand. 4.7ghz with 1.428v? How's that stable. Mine needs 1.46v. And its under water.


silicon lottery....or not fully stable


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No air conditioning? Bummer. Even a window unit works wonders and is way cheaper than water cooling. I ran 4.92-4.96 all summer on air.


Cheaper to buy. Expensive to run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm interesting. How you test stability of TRFC? Just IBT or prime like regular?


Same Memory tests.

HCI Memtest.
Prime Blend


----------



## Bruteson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I've not experienced that myself.
> 
> But on the other hand. 4.7ghz with 1.428v? How's that stable. Mine needs 1.46v. And its under water.




And no.. I'm not using AI suite for anything other than setting up a fan profile..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice one there.
> Looks like I will just keep my current setting, 1T can feel pretty snappy indeed.
> 
> Which ram clocks are you running btw?
> Did you change nothing else besides the command rate? Like any voltages or something?


All timings are the default SPD timings. The classic 9-9-9-24-41 for 1600Mhz module. This kit was weird since the beginning, because it's 1.5v kit, but it's unstable at 1.5v. It's stable at 1.575v, but i give it 1.6v just in case. And it seems that at 1.6v, it can handle 1T.

For me, the difference in Skyrim is more than obvious. When i was turning quickly around ("crazy ivan turns"), not always, but usually in areas with heavy textures, i was getting a 1 sec stutter (fps drop and up again). Now it's gone 99% of time and my fps is more steady in all other occasions too. It was obvious that my VRAM wasn't enough and the game was using the system RAM for texture buffer, but the RAM couldn't catch up and i was getting the stutter. With 1T it's healed. I did many experiments to make sure it isn't placebo and it's not! I can even do crazy Ivan turns inside Whiterun and i don't stutter anymore! My jaw dropped.

Quote:


> How did you test it to say it was stable?
> You must be lucky or buy proper ram to run at 1T, at least with decent timings.


In total, since yesterday, i 've passed: IBT AVX Maximum, Memtest for Windows, Windows Memory Diagnostic tool and 8h Prime95 Blend. The RAM is just Corsair XMS3 with mundane timings and was actually unstable at 1.5v. But it seems to like 1.6v a lot!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No air conditioning? Bummer. Even a window unit works wonders and is way cheaper than water cooling. I ran 4.92-4.96 all summer on air.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper to buy. Expensive to run.
Click to expand...

^ True that, I don't have A/C either.....with my H100i i had to drop to 4.6Ghz in summer, under a custom loop i don't need to downclock but i do need to ramp the fans up which makes it kind of noisy.......

But i could see a D15 keeping a 4.6Ghz overclock going well even in an Aussie summer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I've not experienced that myself.
> 
> But on the other hand. 4.7ghz with 1.428v? How's that stable. Mine needs 1.46v. And its under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no.. I'm not using AI suite for anything other than setting up a fan profile..
Click to expand...

Nice voltage









alot of the newer chips can do 5.0 on voltages that the older ones needed for 4.6


----------



## Bruteson

It's actually stable at @4.8ghz and 1.428v (load), but this is by far the hottest chip I've ever encountered so I keep it at 4.7ghz.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> 
> 
> And no.. I'm not using AI suite for anything other than setting up a fan profile..


Nice on there. I need to stop asking...
Makes me hate my chip more and more.







But 4.8 is a decent clock IMO, shouldn't complain really.

Mine is a lot cooler though, even with the high voltage.


What are your LLC, ram, cpu-nb and ht settings btw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> All timings are the default SPD timings. The classic 9-9-9-24-41 for 1600Mhz module. This kit was weird since the beginning, because it's 1.5v kit, but it's unstable at 1.5v. It's stable at 1.575v, but i give it 1.6v just in case. And it seems that at 1.6v, it can handle 1T.
> 
> For me, the difference in Skyrim is more than obvious. When i was turning quickly around ("crazy ivan turns"), not always, but usually in areas with heavy textures, i was getting a 1 sec stutter (fps drop and up again). Now it's gone 99% of time and my fps is more steady in all other occasions too. It was obvious that my VRAM wasn't enough and the game was using the system RAM for texture buffer, but the RAM couldn't catch up and i was getting the stutter. With 1T it's healed. I did many experiments to make sure it isn't placebo and it's not! I can even do crazy Ivan turns inside Whiterun and i don't stutter anymore! My jaw dropped.
> In total, since yesterday, i 've passed: IBT AVX Maximum, Memtest for Windows, Windows Memory Diagnostic tool and 8h Prime95 Blend. The RAM is just Corsair XMS3 with mundane timings and was actually unstable at 1.5v. But it seems to like 1.6v a lot!


Ah. So you actually overvolted it. Explains it.
Good to hear you experience such a boost from such a simple thing though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ True that, I don't have A/C either.....with my H100i i had to drop to 4.6Ghz in summer, under a custom loop i don't need to downclock but i do need to ramp the fans up which makes it kind of noisy.......
> 
> But i could see a D15 keeping a 4.6Ghz overclock going well even in an Aussie summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alot of the newer chips can do 5.0 on voltages that the older ones needed for 4.6


That should be it, I guess.
Mine is like 2.5 years old or something.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ah. So you actually overvolted it. Explains it.
> Good to hear you experience such a boost from such a simple thing though.


Yeah. I only have 1GB VRAM, which i thought would be more than enough, but it shows that i haven't been paying attention to games, so Skyrim in GPU-Z is hitting the ceiling all the time. I have 4+GB system RAM for video (so says Windows), but apparently, the RAM at 2T was lagging behind the needs of the GPU in rendering new textures, while at 1T, it doesn't... Believe me, i am more amazed than you are, because i never thought that 1T would make much of a difference. In video encoding, it has zero impact, so i just had it to 2T, to be sure it's stable. But it seems in Skyrim it makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Bruteson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What are your LLC, ram, cpu-nb and ht settings btw?


LLC = Ultra high
Cpu-nb =1.175v Northbridge is 2.35Ghz
Ht is currently at 2778Mhz (fsb 213 at the moment)
My ram is a mess as I'm still playing with a set of sticks of Kingston hyperX 1600mhz. Got them up to 1997mhz with janky timings
11-11-11-28

I wish I could push the chip alot further, but I'm basically thermal limited.


----------



## mus1mus

At 1.75 CPU-NB, you will really be limited by heat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> At 1.75 CPU-NB, you will really be limited by heat.


I was reading that.....hoping it's a typo


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> LLC = Ultra high
> Cpu-nb =1.75v Northbridge is 2.35Ghz
> Ht is currently at 2778Mhz (fsb 213 at the moment)
> My ram is a mess as I'm still playing with a set of sticks of Kingston hyperX 1600mhz. Got them up to 1997mhz with janky timings
> 11-11-11-28
> 
> I wish I could push the chip alot further, but I'm basically thermal limited.


Unstable chips give higher thermal readings, HT being at almost 2.8ghz making your system unstable.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> LLC = Ultra high
> Cpu-nb =1.75v Northbridge is 2.35Ghz
> Ht is currently at 2778Mhz (fsb 213 at the moment)
> My ram is a mess as I'm still playing with a set of sticks of Kingston hyperX 1600mhz. Got them up to 1997mhz with janky timings
> 11-11-11-28
> 
> I wish I could push the chip alot further, but I'm basically thermal limited.


You got to be kidding me. Are you running those ram settings daily?

Still like you clock though.








I have cpu-nb 2400 @ 1.25v, can probably run less voltage.
HT also at 2400, I really don't find gains above it. And lets me lower voltage a bit.
Ram is at 1866 c8 1T though.

This was the best I got out of my ram though. Most likely not a stable cpu clock btw.


2380mhz ram @ 1T is nice nonetheless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Unstable chips give higher thermal readings, HT being at almost 2.8ghz making your system unstable.


Really?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I was reading that.....hoping it's a typo


I know it is. His screenshot shows 1.175








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Unstable chips give higher thermal readings, HT being at almost 2.8ghz making your system unstable.


It's really hard to prove this.

Also 2800 HT is still hard to determine if unstable or not.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I know it is. His screenshot shows 1.175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard to prove this.
> 
> Also 2800 HT is still hard to determine if unstable or not.


Everytime my CPU is unstable I have ridiculous thermals that are sky high, once stable they drop significantly with a system that's already up to temp so unless my room has had a flash freeze I highly doubt it's a drop in ambient.


----------



## Bruteson

Typo indeed. It's at 1.175v.
Tried dropping HT in the past. No difference temp wise.
These are my current settings. The screenshot is just a basic multiplier oc that's stable. A baseline sorta.. The FX chips can take some HT abuse. Phenom's not so much.. But I might change it as I'm constantly playing with it. I'll never have a saved goto oc. It's just too much fun.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What are your LLC, ram, cpu-nb and ht settings btw?
> 
> 
> 
> LLC = Ultra high
> Cpu-nb =1.175v Northbridge is 2.35Ghz
> Ht is currently at 2778Mhz (fsb 213 at the moment)
> My ram is a mess as I'm still playing with a set of sticks of Kingston hyperX 1600mhz. Got them up to 1997mhz with janky timings
> 11-11-11-28
> 
> I wish I could push the chip alot further, but I'm basically thermal limited.
Click to expand...

I know you are limited on temp but if you are able to raise the CPU/nb a little more you might be able to get better ram timings, it may make the difference that dropping 100Mhz would still be an improvement, especially if you got down to cas 10... also may work the other way around. if you can do 1866 at cas 9 it would be a whole lot faster.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Everytime my CPU is unstable I have ridiculous thermals that are sky high, once stable they drop significantly with a system that's already up to temp so unless my room has had a flash freeze I highly doubt it's a drop in ambient.


Not here bud. Or should I say, mite?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Typo indeed. It's at 1.175v.
> Tried dropping HT in the past. No difference temp wise.
> These are my current settings. The screenshot is just a basic multiplier oc that's stable. A baseline sorta.. The FX chips can take some HT abuse. Phenom's not so much.. But I might change it as I'm constantly playing with it. I'll never have a saved goto oc. It's just too much fun.


So fun indeed. I'm having so much fun on my FX than my X99.









But tgen, you gotta save a setting or two just to keep you in track of what you are doing.

In other news, my time with the CHVFZ expired. I am going back to the Kitty for my OC galore.

There's really nothing there to love with the CHVFZ clocks-wise over the Kitty except for a cooler socket. Both will end where the other stopped pushing the chip.

And I think I'm gonna need to lap my 8370E. The thing runs a full 10C hotter than my lapped 8320 at same voltage. Though clocking 300MHz more.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruteson*
> 
> Typo indeed. It's at 1.175v.
> Tried dropping HT in the past. No difference temp wise.
> These are my current settings. The screenshot is just a basic multiplier oc that's stable. A baseline sorta.. The FX chips can take some HT abuse. Phenom's not so much.. But I might change it as I'm constantly playing with it. I'll never have a saved goto oc. It's just too much fun.


I have my daily clocks saved to a profile and a benching base clock.........everything else is kind of on the fly for a few reasons:


As you stated, it's just alot of fun
My ambient temp fluctuates more than I'd like so a setting that worked 2 days ago might not work today
Where's the fun in benching the same settings all the time


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have my daily clocks saved to a profile and a benching base clock.........everything else is kind of on the fly for a few reasons:
> 
> 
> As you stated, it's just alot of fun
> My ambient temp fluctuates more than I'd like so a setting that worked 2 days ago might not work today
> Where's the fun in benching the same settings all the time


I have one set for the default settings save voltages tweaked a little for the lowest stable vcore and such with turbo on...base clocks for everything.. Then my second profile is at 4.4 again lowest stable vcore...the third is 4.8 (now stable again) with stock ran settings and slight overvolt on ram...(my daily) then I have a fourth that in using to try and get 5.0 stable and or to mess with any other settings...


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> All timings are the default SPD timings. The classic 9-9-9-24-41 for 1600Mhz module. This kit was weird since the beginning, because it's 1.5v kit, but it's unstable at 1.5v. It's stable at 1.575v, but i give it 1.6v just in case. And it seems that at 1.6v, it can handle 1T...


When I set my DRAM in the bios at 1.500v, reboot back into the bios it only reads 1.488v so I too have mine set higher at 1.55v which gives me 1.536v. What causes this?

Edit ^


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> When I set my DRAM in the bios at 1.500v, reboot back into the bios it only reads 1.488v so I too have mine set higher at 1.55v which gives me 1.536v. What causes this?


That's probably something about the motherboard and how accurate the circuitry is in delivering the voltage. In my case, it's the RAM. My motherboard gives dead accurate 1.5v. I 've also tried the same kit of RAM on different brand and model and at 1.5v it's unstable. This has to do with RAM manufacturers. I had found a Kingston specsheet of 1.5v RAM, explaining that they mean 1.5-1.575v. Those who have bad luck and get the 1.575v sticks, are likely to be unstable at 1.5v (like in my case). So i give 1.6v and it runs fine.


----------



## mus1mus

Just a simple Vdroop. It actually flactuates on some boards.

Add a few mV to compensate.

I just give it 1.685 or 1.75 if I wanna play it safe on the RAM when tweaking. Get a stable clock and timings then drop the Voltage til it inject errors. Then back up a few notches.

Be careful though. RAM voltage affects CPU temps. By a tiny bit but it's there.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not here bud. Or should I say, mite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fun indeed. I'm having so much fun on my FX than my X99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I'm gonna need to lap my 8370E. The thing runs a full 10C hotter than my lapped 8320 at same voltage. Though clocking 300MHz more.


I feel you. Didn't expect that at first though. When I started overclocking, years ago now, I always saw it as an way to increase performance for free (except slightly more power costs) but since my Phenom and especially the Vishera it started to be a game itself. Really enjoyable to mess with it and get results, or not and finding out what the problem is.

Hmm. Now you have me tempted to lap my 8320. Thing holding me back is that I always sell my stuff when I upgrade, would be hard if it is lapped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MTup*
> 
> When I set my DRAM in the bios at 1.500v, reboot back into the bios it only reads 1.488v so I too have mine set higher at 1.55v which gives me 1.536v. What causes this?
> 
> Edit ^


You can try mess with LLC settings a bit. Can't recall if your board has any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just a simple Vdroop. It actually flactuates on some boards.
> 
> Add a few mV to compensate.
> 
> I just give it 1.685 or 1.75 if I wanna play it safe on the RAM when tweaking. Get a stable clock and timings then drop the Voltage til it inject errors. Then back up a few notches.
> 
> Be careful though. RAM voltage affects CPU temps. By a tiny bit but it's there.


I set the ram to 1.65v and hwinfo reads: 1.638v-1.644v while the bios displays it as 1.66v.
Weird.

Thanks though, I will keep that in mind when I mess with it and it throws errors.


----------



## Kalistoval

I got me a brand spanking new 8370 1432 bin cpu gave my loyal 1432 fx 8320e to a friend. I wonder how this 8370 1432 will work out I did see alot of fx 8370 1509 bins this was the only fx 8370 1432 chip out of 20 boxes.


----------



## dmcl325i

Fast learning noob checking in.. Built my first pc from scratch a few days ago, still awaiting delivery of some xigmatec 140mm 90cfm fans for front of my case as well as a blu ray dvd rom but robbed the dvd rom from my dell (lol) vostro 220 for the time being so i could get the new pc up and running.

Its an 8350 on an msi 970 gaming mobo which i have since found out could potentially have mosfet issues. I started getting the hang of increasing clock speed and cpu voltage today. Yesterday i got it up to 4.4ghz stable on idiot mode with auto voltage in the bios. Anything over 4.4ghz craps out or freezes so i started manually increasing cpu voltage. So far i have managed to work up to 4.9ghz at 1.52v ish, need to increase it to maybe 1.53v ish as its still freezing. I was able to play gta v but it froze when i alt tabbed to check on temps, was freezing loading gta and then at start of first mission so its getting close now. I also OC-ed my 32gb worth of hyper x ram to 2133mhz at 1.62v, once cpu is stable i will try ram at 1.6v. I also have cpu noethbridge voltage up about +0.025 though not even sure thats needed? Will try it at default voltage once running stable.

Got a nice cooling setup so northbridge heatsink is cool to touch and even at 1.52v/4.9ghz the VRM heatsink was only luke warm. Before the fan for the nb/vrm both were pretty hot even at stock clock speed and stock voltage. I was shooting for 5ghz and was loading bios but freezing on windows start up. I worked voltage up to about 1.56v and still wasnt able to load windows at 5ghz so instead of pushing more voltage i dropped down to 4.9ghz and started trying voltages at 1.5 and creeping up for a stable 4.9ghz.

Dont know how much voltage i can pump into the 8350 or more specifically the VRM's on this msi 970 gaming board. Things are certainly cool enough for me to hit 5ghz or more but i dont want to potentially kill the cpu or mobo as im still a lowly noob with much to learn lol

Few pics and little background on the rig:http://www.overclock.net/t/1576217/newbie-signing-in-amd-fanboys-welcome-lol#post_24491716


----------



## Mega Man

At the ac comments I work on ac. No way I would get home and not have it ( acs are on the roof )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I started getting sick of how loud my D5 pump was, turned it all the way back down, and dropped to 4ghz
> 
> Back to silence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the best bit about running a nocta air cooler its dead silent
Click to expand...

Your "point" is far from accurate

That is like saying " installing a after market filter an a car gives more horsepower" then the response is "or you can just buy a lamborghini "

Not to mention when done properly water cooling is substantially quieter then air and if/when you change sockets 99% of the time your loop follows with

To those that say water does not belong in a pc my answer is pcs are not supposed to be overclocked either


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The kingston beasts I have will run 2400mhz T1 90 ns and have held those settings at 2600mhz albeit with higher cl etc.
> That 2600 mhz setting I used was my favorite of all the one's I have tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Which kit?
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104375

They appear to be binned a little better than the 2x4 kits with the same timings/freqs/voltages.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104375
> 
> They appear to be binned a little better than the 2x4 kits with the same timings/freqs/voltages.


Advice on RAM buying? I really need to sort myself out with a proper bit of kit.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104375
> 
> They appear to be binned a little better than the 2x4 kits with the same timings/freqs/voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Advice on RAM buying? I really need to sort myself out with a proper bit of kit.
Click to expand...

Of the dozen or so kits I have the beasts are my favorites for the CHVZ / Vishera platform. For my GD-80 I have a Gskill cl 9 2133 kit that works better for that particular system, I had a set of Geil Evoce cl9 1600 , but it overclocked very well ( in the neighborhood of cl 9 2200) - gave me the best physics scores in both firestrike and 3dmark 11.

Single density sticks such as Avexir's blitz's will clock high , but perform worse than double density kits at much lower freqs.

The biggest advantage the beasts have vs ,most kits i have is their affinity for running 1T , no matter what the other timings etc are.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Of the dozen or so kits I have the beasts are my favorites for the CHVZ / Vishera platform. For my GD-80 I have a Gskill cl 9 2133 kit that works better for that particular system, I had a set of Geil Evoce cl9 1600 , but it overclocked very well ( in the neighborhood of cl 9 2200) - gave me the best physics scores in both firestrike and 3dmark 11.
> 
> Single density sticks such as Avexir's blitz's will clock high , but perform worse than double density kits at much lower freqs.
> 
> The biggest advantage the beasts have vs ,most kits i have is their affinity for running 1T , no matter what the other timings etc are.


Urm, Can you repeat that slower and in english cos I'm a noob and I honestly couldn't follow what you are saying, what/who makes the beasts, what do you mean by single and double density, what are the pros and cons, what is 1T?


----------



## steven6489

Is there a significant improvement in performance if I overclock my FX-8320 to 4.5Ghz? Just want my rig to run faster..

Of course If i need overclock, I need a good PSU right? What is the recommended power needed for my rig?

Current rig:
AMD FX-8320 Eight-Core
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
Kingston Hyper X Savage 1866Mhz 8GB
AcBel ME2 Plus 500W
NZXT Kraken X31
Sapphire R7 250X 2G GDDR5


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Of the dozen or so kits I have the beasts are my favorites for the CHVZ / Vishera platform. For my GD-80 I have a Gskill cl 9 2133 kit that works better for that particular system, I had a set of Geil Evoce cl9 1600 , but it overclocked very well ( in the neighborhood of cl 9 2200) - gave me the best physics scores in both firestrike and 3dmark 11.
> 
> Single density sticks such as Avexir's blitz's will clock high , but perform worse than double density kits at much lower freqs.
> 
> The biggest advantage the beasts have vs ,most kits i have is their affinity for running 1T , no matter what the other timings etc are.
> 
> 
> 
> Urm, Can you repeat that slower and in english cos I'm a noob and I honestly couldn't follow what you are saying, what/who makes the beasts, what do you mean by single and double density, what are the pros and cons, what is 1T?
Click to expand...

Sorry,
The point I was trying to make was that the same kit may not be the best in all situations.
In your situation I might suggest Gskill tridents such as these - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623

But there are other members here that are a much better resource for advice on memory.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry,
> The point I was trying to make was that the same kit may not be the best in all situations.
> In your situation I might suggest Gskill tridents such as these - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
> 
> But there are other members here that are a much better resource for advice on memory.


What about these?
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2548


----------



## miklkit

Water not for me. I don't even drink the stuff. 

Overclock yes!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry,
> The point I was trying to make was that the same kit may not be the best in all situations.
> In your situation I might suggest Gskill tridents such as these - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
> 
> But there are other members here that are a much better resource for advice on memory.
> 
> 
> 
> What about these?
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2548
Click to expand...

I think that would be a poor choice honestly - I'm betting it's single density.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think that would be a poor choice honestly - I'm betting it's single density.


Ok from what I can gather looking at specs, these would be a good choice.
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-068-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2549


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think that would be a poor choice honestly - I'm betting it's single density.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok from what I can gather looking at specs, these would be a good choice.
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-068-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2549
Click to expand...

Again, single density, which will run at a higher frequency , but perform poorly compared to double density. In my case , it's been impossible for me to run at a high enough frequency to allow it to perform better than my double density kits.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Again, single density, which will run at a higher frequency , but perform poorly compared to double density. In my case , it's been impossible for me to run at a high enough frequency to allow it to perform better than my double density kits.


How can I tell if a set is single or double density? It doesn't really state it on their site or any others that I've seen in all honesty?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Again, single density, which will run at a higher frequency , but perform poorly compared to double density. In my case , it's been impossible for me to run at a high enough frequency to allow it to perform better than my double density kits.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I tell if a set is single or double density? It doesn't really state it on their site or any others that I've seen in all honesty?
Click to expand...

I wish it was easier, but in the case of the Avexir, i think that might be all they are selling in DDR3 , not sure though. Look for reviews particular sets , usually they will let you know.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wish it was easier, but in the case of the Avexir, i think that might be all they are selling in DDR3 , not sure though. Look for reviews particular sets , usually they will let you know.


Well I found these, dual sided memory.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-129-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2549


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wish it was easier, but in the case of the Avexir, i think that might be all they are selling in DDR3 , not sure though. Look for reviews particular sets , usually they will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I found these, dual sided memory.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-129-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2549
Click to expand...

Very similar to the ones I have , but it may be hard for certain cpu and motherboard combinations to get them to run at rated speeds etc.
Most people have better luck with 1866 to 2133 rated kits with tighter timings. Such as the Tridents i listed earlier.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very similar to the ones I have , but it may be hard for certain cpu and motherboard combinations to get them to run at rated speeds etc.
> Most people have better luck with 1866 to 2133 rated kits with tighter timings. Such as the Tridents i listed earlier.


The problem I have right now is I have 2 cl9 kits that refuse to work together and won't clock over 1800mhz at CL13-13-13-36


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very similar to the ones I have , but it may be hard for certain cpu and motherboard combinations to get them to run at rated speeds etc.
> Most people have better luck with 1866 to 2133 rated kits with tighter timings. Such as the Tridents i listed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I have right now is I have 2 cl9 kits that refuse to work together and won't clock over 1800mhz at CL13-13-13-36
Click to expand...

The vengence set in your sig should be good for 10-12-11-31 2T 2133 mhz at 1.65 volts to the ram and 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb . Your mileage may vary however.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The vengence set in your sig should be good for 10-12-11-31 2T 2133 mhz at 1.65 volts to the ram and 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb . Your mileage may vary however.


Maybe I should remove my Gskill ripjaws then and just run the corsairs solo?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very similar to the ones I have , but it may be hard for certain cpu and motherboard combinations to get them to run at rated speeds etc.
> Most people have better luck with 1866 to 2133 rated kits with tighter timings. Such as the Tridents i listed earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I have right now is I have 2 cl9 kits that refuse to work together and won't clock over 1800mhz at CL13-13-13-36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vengence set in your sig should be good for 10-12-11-31 2T 2133 mhz at 1.65 volts to the ram and 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb . Your mileage may vary however.
Click to expand...

Would this discussion about low vs high density RAM contribute to my errors with disabling DIMM slot switches on a motherboard? I want to attempt different total memory sizes leaving my DIMMs populated, however when I switch off the (4gx2)s next to the (8gx2)s for only 16g active I get crashes. Different chipset, but still trouble.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The vengence set in your sig should be good for 10-12-11-31 2T 2133 mhz at 1.65 volts to the ram and 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb . Your mileage may vary however.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should remove my Gskill ripjaws then and just run the corsairs solo?
Click to expand...

Yikes! Heaven's sakes yes or remove the vengence and run just the ripjaws. Mixing ram is about the best way I know to torpedo good performance on the Vishera platform....lol


----------



## mus1mus

Haha. Seems like someone keeps ignoring this fact.









The kitty doesn't have the ability to individually tune RAM channels like Gigas. Keep things uniform for crying out loud!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha. Seems like someone keeps ignoring this fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitty doesn't have the ability to individually tune RAM channels like Gigas. Keep things uniform for crying out loud!


I'm so poor at ram tuning , I just don't need the extra challenge of trying to get different sets of ram to cooperate with each other


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry,
> The point I was trying to make was that the same kit may not be the best in all situations.
> In your situation I might suggest Gskill tridents such as these - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231623
> 
> But there are other members here that are a much better resource for advice on memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What about these?
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-023-AR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=2548


css is on it with the cl8 kit!
Mine will run all the way up to 2400MHz with ease at 1T. These are known to be slightly better binned. Plus gives you the option to play down low and tight.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven6489*
> 
> Is there a significant improvement in performance if I overclock my FX-8320 to 4.5Ghz? Just want my rig to run faster..
> 
> Of course If i need overclock, I need a good PSU right? What is the recommended power needed for my rig?
> 
> Current rig:
> AMD FX-8320 Eight-Core
> ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
> Kingston Hyper X Savage 1866Mhz 8GB
> AcBel ME2 Plus 500W
> NZXT Kraken X31
> Sapphire R7 250X 2G GDDR5


for the psu i would post a thread in the psu forum and ask for shilka's help he knows too much about psus and will steer you in an affordable direction... you dont mention what video card you have and you still havent added your rig to the rigbuilder or your signature so we can see what you have at a glance instead of you posting it each time.. but first thing is psu.. ive never even heard of that brand... thats never good... that kraken will likely get you there... but consider 4.4 as an option on that board it will probably be easier to hit 4.4....now when you say your want your rig to run "faster" are you having video lagging while gaming? or are you meaning general sluggishness in anything? A huge help with the general stuff would be a ssd... even a smaller one that just runs the os.. if you are having problems with video lag its likely your settings are too high for the video card you have.. in which case 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, even 5.0 wouldnt help you with that....as for psus i can recommend that would get you there without too much money the rosewill capstone 650 watt is a great psu and its a rebrand of seasonic so its good quality and affordable.... it will easily handle a hefty overclock on the 8320 and any new gpu you might add...literally ANY ssd will give you alot more responsive windows experience in general... at stock cpu speeds im betting it saturates the card you have pretty easily if you are playing the newest games and you wont see a huge improvement from 4.0 to 4.4 except in single threaded games it might help some...if games and framerates are the problem.. try running lower settings and see if it helps.. if so you know its time ffor a new gpu along with power supply..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> css is on it with the cl8 kit!
> Mine will run all the way up to 2400MHz with ease at 1T. These are known to be slightly better binned. Plus gives you the option to play down low and tight.


Well can't say you didn't warn me when I first joined this site Sandman about my mismatched ram! I'll drop down to 2 sticks, not sure which set to stick with however. I'll get the tridentX series as you both recommend them.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

I'm from Grand Rapids. Edit - Boomstick central.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha. Seems like someone keeps ignoring this fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitty doesn't have the ability to individually tune RAM channels like Gigas. Keep things uniform for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so poor at ram tuning , I just don't need the extra challenge of trying to get different sets of ram to cooperate with each other
Click to expand...

Some kits are already hard to OC. Much more mixing them.

I am still reminded by some of your system's score. Not good in tuning things eh?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Well can't say you didn't warn me when I first joined this site Sandman about my mismatched ram! I'll drop down to 2 sticks, not sure which set to stick with however. I'll get the tridentX series as you both recommend them.


The 2400 Tridents that I have are good up to spec. I just don't like the fact that it is very limited in range.

I think, orkin's beast will be good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha. Seems like someone keeps ignoring this fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kitty doesn't have the ability to individually tune RAM channels like Gigas. Keep things uniform for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so poor at ram tuning , I just don't need the extra challenge of trying to get different sets of ram to cooperate with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some kits are already hard to OC. Much more mixing them.
> 
> I am still reminded by some of your system's score. Not good in tuning things eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Well can't say you didn't warn me when I first joined this site Sandman about my mismatched ram! I'll drop down to 2 sticks, not sure which set to stick with however. I'll get the tridentX series as you both recommend them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2400 Tridents that I have are good up to spec. I just don't like the fact that it is very limited in range.
> 
> I think, orkin's beast will be good.
Click to expand...

The beast kit I have isn't real good at running tight timings at lower clocks, I'd give the trident kit the edge there.
If you can get the beasts to run 2400 + they can keep up with most kits. Just kind of depends on if you want good latecy or good thoughput.


----------



## mus1mus

Not so sure bud. Dint try a low RAM multi on 200 FSB. Nor 225. It wont budge after 250 as well. So yeah.

My Ballistix Elite will do 2133 the most at CL8. And is pretty open to FSB tweaks.

I have to give it to the trident though. Will prolly do what it's rated for for most users.


----------



## steven6489

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> for the psu i would post a thread in the psu forum and ask for shilka's help he knows too much about psus and will steer you in an affordable direction... you dont mention what video card you have and you still havent added your rig to the rigbuilder or your signature so we can see what you have at a glance instead of you posting it each time.. but first thing is psu.. ive never even heard of that brand... thats never good... that kraken will likely get you there... but consider 4.4 as an option on that board it will probably be easier to hit 4.4....now when you say your want your rig to run "faster" are you having video lagging while gaming? or are you meaning general sluggishness in anything? A huge help with the general stuff would be a ssd... even a smaller one that just runs the os.. if you are having problems with video lag its likely your settings are too high for the video card you have.. in which case 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, even 5.0 wouldnt help you with that....as for psus i can recommend that would get you there without too much money the rosewill capstone 650 watt is a great psu and its a rebrand of seasonic so its good quality and affordable.... it will easily handle a hefty overclock on the 8320 and any new gpu you might add...literally ANY ssd will give you alot more responsive windows experience in general... at stock cpu speeds im betting it saturates the card you have pretty easily if you are playing the newest games and you wont see a huge improvement from 4.0 to 4.4 except in single threaded games it might help some...if games and framerates are the problem.. try running lower settings and see if it helps.. if so you know its time ffor a new gpu along with power supply..


Thanks for your info..I already running a SSD but the speed only 200MB/s, now suspecting the SSD starting to have problem..
My preference is to have a faster speed in general, and I dont play much game..so I'm not looking at game performance..


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Fast learning noob checking in.. Built my first pc from scratch a few days ago, still awaiting delivery of some xigmatec 140mm 90cfm fans for front of my case as well as a blu ray dvd rom but robbed the dvd rom from my dell (lol) vostro 220 for the time being so i could get the new pc up and running.
> 
> Its an 8350 on an msi 970 gaming mobo which i have since found out could potentially have mosfet issues. I started getting the hang of increasing clock speed and cpu voltage today. Yesterday i got it up to 4.4ghz stable on idiot mode with auto voltage in the bios. Anything over 4.4ghz craps out or freezes so i started manually increasing cpu voltage. So far i have managed to work up to 4.9ghz at 1.52v ish, need to increase it to maybe 1.53v ish as its still freezing. I was able to play gta v but it froze when i alt tabbed to check on temps, was freezing loading gta and then at start of first mission so its getting close now. I also OC-ed my 32gb worth of hyper x ram to 2133mhz at 1.62v, once cpu is stable i will try ram at 1.6v. I also have cpu noethbridge voltage up about +0.025 though not even sure thats needed? Will try it at default voltage once running stable.
> 
> Got a nice cooling setup so northbridge heatsink is cool to touch and even at 1.52v/4.9ghz the VRM heatsink was only luke warm. Before the fan for the nb/vrm both were pretty hot even at stock clock speed and stock voltage. I was shooting for 5ghz and was loading bios but freezing on windows start up. I worked voltage up to about 1.56v and still wasnt able to load windows at 5ghz so instead of pushing more voltage i dropped down to 4.9ghz and started trying voltages at 1.5 and creeping up for a stable 4.9ghz.
> 
> Dont know how much voltage i can pump into the 8350 or more specifically the VRM's on this msi 970 gaming board. Things are certainly cool enough for me to hit 5ghz or more but i dont want to potentially kill the cpu or mobo as im still a lowly noob with much to learn lol
> 
> Few pics and little background on the rig:http://www.overclock.net/t/1576217/newbie-signing-in-amd-fanboys-welcome-lol#post_24491716


Welcome to the club.

I don't have experience with the msi 970 gaming and my knowledge about it isn't very broad either. But, I can advice you to take it easy. You are going like crazy, only having the system for a few days and already pumping big amounts of voltage through it.
When overclocking it is advised to take it slow, small steps. Don't look at others and set the same settings, every chip is different.

What do you use to test stability? Only checking if windows boots and a few games run is not the way to do it. Use some tools like Prime95 and IBT.
Did you take a read through the overclock guide here on OCN? Here is the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

How are your temps now? Can you monitor vrm temps? Personally if I put 1.525v and the VRM sink was only warm I would be more worried then happy.







Heatsinks are supposed to feel warm, more people say: ohh it cools very good because the heatsink is hardly warm. While the opposite is sometimes true.
What are your bios settings? FSB, cpu-nb, ht, ram and voltages across the board. Does your board has LLC settings?

Also, what is your goal here? What will it be used for mostly, any specific program's you need the extra power for? Going for the highest cpu core clock isn't always the best option (mostly not really).


----------



## Undervolter

^ Good advice by Chopper.

The 970 Gaming that was reviewed by a forumer here, died within hours of testing at 4.7Ghz. Also, when the VRM heatsink isn't warm, 2 things are happening: 1) The board isn't giving too much voltage and the heatsink is good, so it dissipates heat quickly without getting too warm , 2) if the board is giving high voltage and the heatsink stays cool, there is a bad heat transfer from the mosfets to the heatsink and one should worry about the health of the mosfets in the long run.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> ^ Good advice by Chopper.
> 
> The 970 Gaming that was reviewed by a forumer here, died within hours of testing at 4.7Ghz. Also, when the VRM heatsink isn't warm, 2 things are happening: 1) The board isn't giving too much voltage and the heatsink is good, so it dissipates heat quickly without getting too warm , 2) if the board is giving high voltage and the heatsink stays cool, there is a bad heat transfer from the mosfets to the heatsink and one should worry about the health of the mosfets in the long run.


+1

I've had the exact thing with my 990fx ud3 Gigabyte. Putting extra pressure on the VRM sink fixed it somewhat but I ended up switching to the Kitty. Very happy I did.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven6489*
> 
> Thanks for your info..I already running a SSD but the speed only 200MB/s, now suspecting the SSD starting to have problem..
> My preference is to have a faster speed in general, and I dont play much game..so I'm not looking at game performance..


which solid state drive do you have? Overclocking will help some but in general use you won't notice a blistering difference...the largest difference is going to ssd from mechanical hard drive for general use


----------



## dmcl325i

VRM sink temps are low because im throwing tons of air at the heatsink with a little 0.7a AVC ball bearing fan that was on the stock 8350 cpu cooler. Since im watercooling the cpu i had a brainfart to try out the fan as a blower for the nortgbridge and vrm heatsinks and it does a great job at keeping them cool although above about 75% fan speed the little monster gets quite loud. Both heatsinks were much hotter even at default clock speed and settings without the little fan.

Also i have not copied anyone elses settings. I worked up to where im at now via the bios menu and attempting to load windoes then loading programs then gta v and incrementing up the voltage each time it froze up and i had to reboot it.

How much voltage can the fx 8350 handle?

I doubt i will run 4.9ghz all the time.. I was trying to see if i could get 5ghz but wasnt able to load windows at 5ghz and approaching 1.55v so i dropped back to 4.9ghz and pulled voltage down to 1.5 and started creeping it up trying to stabilise at 4.9.

Realistically i will likely pull back once this 4.9 is fairly stable. Seems to be more or less there but havent run burn in test or prime95 yet. When running gta v temps stay within a decent window so my system cooling is doing a good job.

I will likely settle on an agressive profile in the 4.7-4.8ghz ballpark and also do some moderate 4.5-4.6 profiles.

Would it be safer to run at 4.9 or potentially 5.0ghz on 4 cores instead of running with all 8 enables like i currently am? Dont think the full 8 cores make much difference in gaming as most only utilise 4 cores? If i disable 4 in bios i could bring vcore down for same clock speeds which seems like it would be safer on cpu and mobo?

Heres the fan setup in the rear of the case. Cpu radiator is sandwiched between 2 corsair sp120's pulling air out of the case. Two scythe 2000rpm slim 120mm fans pulling air out the top. The little AVC monster blowing on northbridge and vrm sinks. On the front of the case i currently have a led corsair 120mm on upper front fan slot and a xigmatec 140mm 90cfm fan in the lower front slot. There is PLENTY of airflow through the case hence the low temps and cool heatsinks.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> VRM sink temps are low because im throwing tons of air at the heatsink with a little 0.7a AVC ball bearing fan that was on the stock 8350 cpu cooler. Since im watercooling the cpu i had a brainfart to try out the fan as a blower for the nortgbridge and vrm heatsinks and it does a great job at keeping them cool although above about 75% fan speed the little monster gets quite loud. Both heatsinks were much hotter even at default clock speed and settings without the little fan.
> 
> Also i have not copied anyone elses settings. I worked up to where im at now via the bios menu and attempting to load windoes then loading programs then gta v and incrementing up the voltage each time it froze up and i had to reboot it.
> 
> How much voltage can the fx 8350 handle?
> 
> I doubt i will run 4.9ghz all the time.. I was trying to see if i could get 5ghz but wasnt able to load windows at 5ghz and approaching 1.55v so i dropped back to 4.9ghz and pulled voltage down to 1.5 and started creeping it up trying to stabilise at 4.9.
> 
> Realistically i will likely pull back once this 4.9 is fairly stable. Seems to be more or less there but havent run burn in test or prime95 yet. When running gta v temps stay within a decent window so my system cooling is doing a good job.
> 
> I will likely settle on an agressive profile in the 4.7-4.8ghz ballpark and also do some moderate 4.5-4.6 profiles.
> 
> Would it be safer to run at 4.9 or potentially 5.0ghz on 4 cores instead of running with all 8 enables like i currently am? Dont think the full 8 cores make much difference in gaming as most only utilise 4 cores? If i disable 4 in bios i could bring vcore down for same clock speeds which seems like it would be safer on cpu and mobo?
> 
> Heres the fan setup in the rear of the case. Cpu radiator is sandwiched between 2 corsair sp120's pulling air out of the case. Two scythe 2000rpm slim 120mm fans pulling air out the top. The little AVC monster blowing on northbridge and vrm sinks. On the front of the case i currently have a led corsair 120mm on upper front fan slot and a xigmatec 140mm 90cfm fan in the lower front slot. There is PLENTY of airflow through the case hence the low temps and cool heatsinks.


I don't understand why you would want to cut 4 cores out when they can be used for other background tasks, just because games aren't using them, doesn't mean they're not being used. I really wouldn't be pumping loads of heat into that tiny 120mm rad either, I have a 360mm rad and a 240mm rad and they struggle to tame 5ghz. What are you testing stability with again sorry?


----------



## dmcl325i

Dont necessarily want to cut 4 cores, just asking whether higher clock speed on 4 cores would game better than 8 cores at lower clock speed?

Regarding cooling/airflow i do have some general knowledge in that area because i tinker with cars and modify them, build intakes and whatnot. My fan setup is such that the xigmatec 140mm front fan and corsair 120mm above it will essentially bend airflow upwards a bit through the case and with the upper rear and rear case fans all blowing out (also gpu fans pulling air upwards) its promoting bottom front to top rear airflow... And plenty of it.

I deliberately ditched the weeny stock h55 cooler fan as it was only like 0.15a. The fans on it now pull 0.25a each and are high static pressure fans, meaning theyre good at pushing air through things as apposed to pure unrestricted airflow. Principle is much the same as a car radiator. A bigger rad will cool more but if you force more air through a smaller rad it will also cool more and as you can see i have no room for a double slot rad and the single was cheaper anyway so i went the route of a 120mm rad and shoving **** tons of air through it.

A side benefit of a smaller rad with more airflow as apposed to a larger rad with less airflow is that there is less water in the system so temps can be decreased faster as theres a smaller volume of water to cool. Ofcourse that works the opposite way and it will alao heat the water faster but so long as the fans do their job its all good.

I actually half ass smoke tested airflow through the case and gpu while settling on what fans to put where and which ones should pull air in vs blow air out. Lit a smoke and held it in various locations to see what the air is doing lol


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Dont necessarily want to cut 4 cores, just asking whether higher clock speed on 4 cores would game better than 8 cores at lower clock speed?
> 
> Regarding cooling/airflow i do have some general knowledge in that area because i tinker with cars and modify them, build intakes and whatnot. My fan setup is such that the xigmatec 140mm front fan and corsair 120mm above it will essentially bend airflow upwards a bit through the case and with the upper rear and rear case fans all blowing out (also gpu fans pulling air upwards) its promoting bottom front to top rear airflow... And plenty of it.
> 
> I deliberately ditched the weeny stock h55 cooler fan as it was only like 0.15a. The fans on it now pull 0.25a each and are high static pressure fans, meaning theyre good at pushing air through things as apposed to pure unrestricted airflow. Principle is much the same as a car radiator. A bigger rad will cool more but if you force more air through a smaller rad it will also cool more and as you can see i have no room for a double slot rad and the single was cheaper anyway so i went the route of a 120mm rad and shoving **** tons of air through it.
> 
> A side benefit of a smaller rad with more airflow as apposed to a larger rad with less airflow is that there is less water in the system so temps can be decreased faster as theres a smaller volume of water to cool. Ofcourse that works the opposite way and it will alao heat the water faster but so long as the fans do their job its all good.
> 
> I actually half ass smoke tested airflow through the case and gpu while settling on what fans to put where and which ones should pull air in vs blow air out. Lit a smoke and held it in various locations to see what the air is doing lol


Another side affect for smaller rad and more airflow is noise IMO. Fan will need to be running faster to cool at the same level as larger rad. Accordingly larger rad won't need as much airflow. This is just bare basics. You have to count for FPI on the rads, air pressure, RPM, etc.

Don't see the need to pair low airflow and more rad space. Just have more rads and more fans. Problem solved


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Dont necessarily want to cut 4 cores, just asking whether higher clock speed on 4 cores would game better than 8 cores at lower clock speed?
> 
> Regarding cooling/airflow i do have some general knowledge in that area because i tinker with cars and modify them, build intakes and whatnot. My fan setup is such that the xigmatec 140mm front fan and corsair 120mm above it will essentially bend airflow upwards a bit through the case and with the upper rear and rear case fans all blowing out (also gpu fans pulling air upwards) its promoting bottom front to top rear airflow... And plenty of it.
> 
> I deliberately ditched the weeny stock h55 cooler fan as it was only like 0.15a. The fans on it now pull 0.25a each and are high static pressure fans, meaning theyre good at pushing air through things as apposed to pure unrestricted airflow. Principle is much the same as a car radiator. A bigger rad will cool more but if you force more air through a smaller rad it will also cool more and as you can see i have no room for a double slot rad and the single was cheaper anyway so i went the route of a 120mm rad and shoving tons of air through it.
> 
> A side benefit of a smaller rad with more airflow as apposed to a larger rad with less airflow is that there is less water in the system so temps can be decreased faster as theres a smaller volume of water to cool. Ofcourse that works the opposite way and it will alao heat the water faster but so long as the fans do their job its all good.
> 
> I actually half ass smoke tested airflow through the case and gpu while settling on what fans to put where and which ones should pull air in vs blow air out. Lit a smoke and held it in various locations to see what the air is doing lol


Hmmm okay, can't say I agree with you as I tried the forcing loads of air through smaller rads and it didn't work, now I have more surface area and my cooling is improved with less fan speed, also the more liquid the longer it takes the kettle to boil, turning on Cool n quiet and letting the volts drop to 0.9v while you are doing nothing drops my coolant quick enough anyway without the noise. Keep all 8 cores active, check that your overclock is stable with IBT AVX and Aida 64 because running programs etc isn't the proper way to do it, I thought I was stable once only to run IBT AVX to find even though my system passed it was a false negative and my system was very much unstable.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Another side affect for smaller rad and more airflow is noise IMO. Fan will need to be running faster to cool at the same level as larger rad. Accordingly larger rad won't need as much airflow. This is just bare basics. You have to count for FPI on the rads, air pressure, RPM, etc.
> 
> Don't see the need to pair low airflow and more rad space. Just have more rads and more fans. Problem solved


Agreed, we need him to run some proper stress tests with some monitoring software enabled because I'm betting that tiny rad is struggling to keep that thermal generator cool.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Dont necessarily want to cut 4 cores, just asking whether higher clock speed on 4 cores would game better than 8 cores at lower clock speed?
> 
> Regarding cooling/airflow i do have some general knowledge in that area because i tinker with cars and modify them, build intakes and whatnot. My fan setup is such that the xigmatec 140mm front fan and corsair 120mm above it will essentially bend airflow upwards a bit through the case and with the upper rear and rear case fans all blowing out (also gpu fans pulling air upwards) its promoting bottom front to top rear airflow... And plenty of it.
> 
> I deliberately ditched the weeny stock h55 cooler fan as it was only like 0.15a. The fans on it now pull 0.25a each and are high static pressure fans, meaning theyre good at pushing air through things as apposed to pure unrestricted airflow. Principle is much the same as a car radiator. A bigger rad will cool more but if you force more air through a smaller rad it will also cool more and as you can see i have no room for a double slot rad and the single was cheaper anyway so i went the route of a 120mm rad and shoving **** tons of air through it.
> 
> A side benefit of a smaller rad with more airflow as apposed to a larger rad with less airflow is that there is less water in the system so temps can be decreased faster as theres a smaller volume of water to cool. Ofcourse that works the opposite way and it will alao heat the water faster but so long as the fans do their job its all good.
> 
> I actually half ass smoke tested airflow through the case and gpu while settling on what fans to put where and which ones should pull air in vs blow air out. Lit a smoke and held it in various locations to see what the air is doing lol


Sounds fair enough.

But still, like Benjiw said, what do you use to test for stability again?
Still best to raise the OC in small steps and do at least 10 minutes of smallFFTs on prime or a few runs of IBT on very high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hmmm okay, can't say I agree with you as I tried the forcing loads of air through smaller rads and it didn't work, now I have more surface area and my cooling is improved with less fan speed, also the more liquid the longer it takes the kettle to boil, turning on Cool n quiet and letting the volts drop to 0.9v while you are doing nothing drops my coolant quick enough anyway without the noise. Keep all 8 cores active, check that your overclock is stable with IBT AVX and Aida 64 because running programs etc isn't the proper way to do it, I thought I was stable once only to run IBT AVX to find even though my system passed it was a false negative and my system was very much unstable.


Agree on this.

I had an h100 before, that is a (although slim) 240 radiator. And it sure couldn't cope with my 8320.
Switched to a custom loop with thick(60mm) 360 radiator, can turn fans down (800 rpm) and it is a lot cooler.


----------



## dmcl325i

I will run prime and some other stability tests. Still very early days and for now basic stuff and a little gaming seems to be a half decent indication of whether im on the right track or not.

Side note... I just dropped vcore from 1.56v down to 1.528 and increased cpu northbridge a little and it seems to be running ok whereas before with 1.52v on vcore it froze booting windows.. Perhaps i can lower these high vcore voltages by tweaking up northbridge?

Edit: ok definately seems like raising nb voltage allows me to lower vcore. I just fired up gta v at 4.9ghz and 1.53v ehich i was not able to do with default nb voltage.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I will run prime and some other stability tests. Still very early days and for now basic stuff and a little gaming seems to be a half decent indication of whether im on the right track or not.
> 
> Side note... I just dropped vcore from 1.56v down to 1.528 and increased cpu northbridge a little and it seems to be running ok whereas before with 1.52v on vcore it froze booting windows.. Perhaps i can lower these high vcore voltages by tweakibg up northbridge?


It is a combination mostly, yes. Hard to tell though by actually testing it step by step.

Although one thing is for sure, if your system actually fails to boot Windows it is mostly FAR from stable. In my case that is at least.
I can boot to Windows with a 5.2 overclock no problem. But starting IBT will instantly fail or freeze.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Agreed, we need him to run some proper stress tests with some monitoring software enabled because I'm betting that tiny rad is struggling to keep that thermal generator cool.


Yeah, we're talking a 120mm rad trying to cool a Vish 8 Core at 4.9/5GHz. It's not even a thicker 120mm but a normal/thin 27-30mm Aluminum rad with a weaker pump in AiO.

IMO in this situation the VRM being cool is not as important if the CPU can't be cooled accordingly. I would say 240mm AiO min for a 4.8-5GHz OC and even then it could be hard. My H100i + CHVFZ, Socket Fan, 3x VRM fans (total 15 fans) barely cut it for 5GHz for me. Hence I'm going custom loop now.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah, we're talking a 120mm rad trying to cool a Vish 8 Core at 4.9/5GHz. It's not even a thicker 120mm but a normal/thin 27-30mm Aluminum rad with a weaker pump in AiO.
> 
> IMO in this situation the VRM being cool is not as important if the CPU can't be cooled accordingly. I would say 240mm AiO min for a 4.8-5GHz OC and even then it could be hard. My H100i + CHVFZ, Socket Fan, 3x VRM fans (total 15 fans) barely cut it for 5GHz for me. Hence I'm going custom loop now.


This times 10.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I will run prime and some other stability tests. Still very early days and for now basic stuff and a little gaming seems to be a half decent indication of whether im on the right track or not.
> 
> Side note... I just dropped vcore from 1.56v down to 1.528 and increased cpu northbridge a little and it seems to be running ok whereas before with 1.52v on vcore it froze booting windows.. Perhaps i can lower these high vcore voltages by tweaking up northbridge?


you won't know that until you do proper stress tests...if you are hammering it with vcore and it's still not passing stress tests upping the cpu nb voltage can help stabilize but not necessarily at lower voltage...if you aren't stress testing it properly you will likely run into issues later...for a baseline 10 to 20 runs on ibt very high or max and an hour or so on prime blend gives you and idea how close you are to being stable...if you're freezing on gta v chances are good you will need a but more vcore and possibly more cpu nb voltage but again stress test will let you know...ibt on very high you want results of 3.88 on max 3.0 results...anything else is going to fail pretty soon...I use ibt for baseline voltage then prime blend for a bit...then once I'm pretty sure it's right 40 runs of ibt very high and 12 hours prime...I watch prime after a few hours then sleep while it runs


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you won't know that until you do proper stress tests...if you are hammering it with vcore and it's still not passing stress tests upping the cpu nb voltage can help stabilize but not necessarily at lower voltage...if you aren't stress testing it properly you will likely run into issues later...for a baseline 10 to 20 runs on ibt very high or max and an hour or so on prime blend gives you and idea how close you are to being stable


That is going to be an awful long progress that way.

IMO just run smallFFTs for 10 minutes and/or a few runs of IBT very high (or ~80% of ram). Then up clock and repeat.
If you think it is okay, do the test like you mentioned.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I will run prime and some other stability tests. Still very early days and for now basic stuff and a little gaming seems to be a half decent indication of whether im on the right track or not.
> 
> Side note... I just dropped vcore from 1.56v down to 1.528 and increased cpu northbridge a little and it seems to be running ok whereas before with 1.52v on vcore it froze booting windows.. Perhaps i can lower these high vcore voltages by tweaking up northbridge?
> 
> Edit: ok definately seems like raising nb voltage allows me to lower vcore. I just fired up gta v at 4.9ghz and 1.53v ehich i was not able to do with default nb voltage.


You aren't stable. Please listen to us, reset everything to stock and overclock from scratch, download IBT AVX and HWinfo 64 and do some proper testing. We don't even know if you're using FSB or multi to overclock, if you're uing FSB then you really need to use IBT AVX and other stress testing programs while keeping an eye on your temps. Socket should stay under 70c and the cooler you keep your CPU (ideal temps is under 62c) the more stable it will be.

*RUNNING A GAME IS NOT A STABILITY TEST*


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> That is going to be an awful long progress that way.
> 
> IMO just run smallFFTs for 10 minutes and/or a few runs of IBT very high (or ~80% of ram). Then up clock and repeat.
> If you think it is okay, do the test like you mentioned.


It is a long process, but once it's done you can bet your house the CPU is going to be stable for any type of use. I use that method he listed Chopper and I was pretty damn stable... well until I foolishly changed things in bios.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

My steps is Prime 10-20 minutes and/or IBT AVX VH 10-20. If it passes I IP my IC a multiplier and test again. I do this until I'm unstable. Then increase voltage in increments til I'm stable. I do this until I hit a point where no voltage til a safe point can keep stable and go back to my last stable OC speed and do longer tests. The defacto suite for me is 50 Runs IBT Max, Prime Blend/sFFT 12 hours, OCCT 12 hours, AIDA64 12 hours, then several hours of gaming in various games I have installed.

IMO before any OCing I make sure my RAM has no errors or issues with 12+ hours of memtest86(+) and 8-12 hours of HCI Memtest (recommend doing these tests again after finding your final OC).

.edit.

Also I noticed you have all your dimm slot occupied. Just saying it could limit tour OC a little, at least RAM/CPUNB wise.


----------



## dmcl325i

4x8gb of kingston hyper x savage at 2133mhz/1.62ish volts.

Temps stay well below 60/70c for cpu. Tmpin1 stays below 60c 99% of the time. All other temps such as package temp, tmpin2 etc are at like 45c or usually much lower.

I know its not very stable just because its able to run gta v. Im slowly working my through a 4.9ghz setup, as a noob, and while trying to keep vcore under 1.55v. Rome wasnt built in a day lol

Also im at 4.9ghz via the multiplier. Havent been able to change FSB for some reason. At some point i do want to lower the multiplier and raise FSB so i can pick up on the benefits of higher bus/ram/etc speeds. Im also running my powercolor r9 390 at +10% clock speed and +20% power limit fwiw. Its beasting graphics wise in gta v.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My steps is Prime 10-20 minutes and/or IBT AVX VH 10-20. If it passes I IP my IC a multiplier and test again. I do this until I'm unstable. Then increase voltage in increments til I'm stable. I do this until I hit a point where no voltage til a safe point can keep stable and go back to my last stable OC speed and do longer tests. The defacto suite for me is 50 Runs IBT Max, Prime Blend/sFFT 12 hours, OCCT 12 hours, AIDA64 12 hours, then several hours of gaming in various games I have installed.
> 
> IMO before any OCing I make sure my RAM has no errors or issues with 12+ hours of memtest86(+) and 8-12 hours of HCI Memtest (recommend doing these tests again after finding your final OC).
> 
> .edit.
> 
> Also I noticed you have all your dimm slot occupied. Just saying it could limit tour OC a little, at least RAM/CPUNB wise.


See I have all my DIMM slots full and its only recent that you guys have spoken about that causing limits in OC, why you no tell me! I'm not sure which RAM I have is better, either my Corsair or my GSKILL Ripjaws.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> 4x8gb of kingston hyper x savage at 2133mhz/1.62ish volts.
> 
> Temps stay well below 60/70c for cpu. Tmpin1 stays below 60c 99% of the time. All other temps such as package temp, tmpin2 etc are at like 45c or usually much lower.
> 
> I know its not very stable just because its able to run gta v. Im slowly working my through a 4.9ghz setup, as a noob, and while trying to keep vcore under 1.55v. Rome wasnt built in a day lol
> 
> Also im at 4.9ghz via the multiplier. Havent been able to change FSB for some reason. At some point i do want to lower the multiplier and raise FSB so i can pick up on the benefits of higher bus/ram/etc speeds. Im also running my powercolor r9 390 at +10% clock speed and +20% power limit fwiw. Its beasting graphics wise in gta v.


If you're overclocking to get the most out of your chip but are not giving it enough volts then you'll be limiting it's performance I hope you're not using AI suite to monitor temps too because that thing flat out lies.


----------



## dmcl325i

Cpuid hw monitor for temps. Or could run corsair link but cpuid shows me more info.

Im trying to get a nice balance at 4.9ghz without passing 1.55v vcore on this mobo.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> See I have all my DIMM slots full and its only recent that you guys have spoken about that causing limits in OC, why you no tell me! I'm not sure which RAM I have is better, either my Corsair or my GSKILL Ripjaws.


No clue. I'm running 8gb GSkill 2400MHz at 2133MGz. I want more RAM without messing with my OC so I'll go with 2x8GB but I don't know which brand/model to go with. Might test my stability with all slots filled too.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you're overclocking to get the most out of your chip but are not giving it enough volts then you'll be limiting it's performance I *hope you're not using AI suite to monitor temps too because that thing flat out lies.*


AI Suite is JUNK, it should not even be installed...

I did it when I didn't know any better (I didn't listen to the advice on OCN) when I first started here...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Cpuid hw monitor for temps. Or could run corsair link but cpuid shows me more info.
> 
> Im trying to get a nice balance at 4.9ghz without passing 1.55v vcore on this mobo.


HWinfo was the best one for me to use, the graphs help me see what is actually goin on with temps too as the spikes after a run with IBT can be a bit unrealistic. You're already pumping too much heat into that rad so doesn't really matter how much vcore you're pumping into the chip, your coolant temp is probably damaging the pump by now and by the time you start actually testing your overclock with valid stability testing then the temp results will speak for themselves hence most of us using custom loops with more than 360mm of rad space.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> No clue. I'm running 8gb GSkill 2400MHz at 2133MGz. I want more RAM without messing with my OC so I'll go with 2x8GB but I don't know which brand/model to go with. Might test my stability with all slots filled too.


Why are you not running them at their rated speeds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> AI Suite is JUNK, it should not even be installed...
> 
> I did it when I didn't know any better (I didn't listen to the advice on OCN) when I first started here...


I didn't know about it either and I've had the same pop up on my screen saying the usb bloat ware crap isn't loading properly and I get warning pop ups sometimes that my vcore is hitting 1.8v...


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> HWinfo was the best one for me to use, the graphs help me see what is actually goin on with temps too as the spikes after a run with IBT can be a bit unrealistic. You're already pumping too much heat into that rad so doesn't really matter how much vcore you're pumping into the chip, your coolant temp is probably damaging the pump by now and by the time you start actually testing your overclock with valid stability testing then the temp results will speak for themselves hence most of us using custom loops with more than 360mm of rad space.


Coolant temps are not high at all dude... Half the time i have the side cover off and am sticking the back of a finger on northbridge sink, vrm sink and cooler/hoses.

The only time i see any temps over what i have been saying is after a reboot as the pump and fans stop for a second or two so by time im in bios or windows and pull up cpuid (or is it cpuz hw monitor?) tmpin1 could be between 60-80c and cpu temp might be in the 50's with similarly higher temps in other areas but they drop back down after a few minutes of the system running. I can sit and watch temps go down and down until they settle in tye ballpark i previously mentioned.

I may be new but that doesnt automatically mean im a ****** that doesnt know when a temp reading on screen is way off. Im constantly sticking a hand behind the rad fans or finger on the heatsinks or bottom of rad where the lines come in.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Coolant temps are not high at all dude... Half the time i have the side cover off and am sticking the back of a finger on northbridge sink, vrm sink and cooler/hoses.
> 
> The only time i see any temps over what i have been saying is after a reboot as the pump and fans stop for a second or two so by time im in bios or windows and pull up cpuid (or is it cpuz hw monitor?) tmpin1 could be between 60-80c and cpu temp might be in the 50's with similarly higher temps in other areas but they drop back down after a few minutes of the system running. I can sit and watch temps go down and down until they settle in tye ballpark i previously mentioned.
> 
> I may be new but that doesnt automatically mean im a ****** that doesnt know when a temp reading on screen is way off. Im constantly sticking a hand behind the rad fans or finger on the heatsinks or bottom of rad where the lines come in.


You aren't stress testing, we've said it several times already... Fire up IBT AVX and lets see how stable you are and how well that tiny rad handles 1.5v worth of heat being pumped into it.


----------



## dmcl325i

I will.. Just gotta play around with it a bit more. Havent quite got it stable enough to alt tab out of gta. Its not freezing on alt tab but was freezing shortly after alt tabbing. I would just keep bumping vcore but im not wanting to go beyond about 1.55v and presently im pulling 1.552-1.553 max according to cpuid hw monitor so im starting to mess with cpu nb voltage as i dont really know how much more vcore i can get away with on this msi 970 gaming mobo.

Gotta walk before it runs... Im somewhat confident id be able to keep temps from sky rocketing though. I still have some gas in the tank so to speak. Not all fans are running at 100%, specifically cpu fans and pump. Theyre all controlled by the cpu header so pump and rad fans running around 70-75% can cope with gta.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Coolant temps are not high at all dude... Half the time i have the side cover off and am sticking the back of a finger on northbridge sink, vrm sink and cooler/hoses.
> 
> The only time i see any temps over what i have been saying is after a reboot as the pump and fans stop for a second or two so by time im in bios or windows and pull up cpuid (or is it cpuz hw monitor?) tmpin1 could be between 60-80c and cpu temp might be in the 50's with similarly higher temps in other areas but they drop back down after a few minutes of the system running. I can sit and watch temps go down and down until they settle in tye ballpark i previously mentioned.
> 
> I may be new but that doesnt automatically mean im a ****** that doesnt know when a temp reading on screen is way off. Im constantly sticking a hand behind the rad fans or finger on the heatsinks or bottom of rad where the lines come in.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't stress testing, we've said it several times already... Fire up IBT AVX and lets see how stable you are and how well that tiny rad handles 1.5v worth of heat being pumped into it.
Click to expand...

some how I knew you wouldn't be gone long


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> some how I knew you wouldn't be gone long


I got bored of the misinformation on LTT so came back here for genuine advice with knowledge to back it up rather than blanket statements. It takes me a while to rewrite my posts however.









EDIT: Did you miss me?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I will.. Just gotta play around with it a bit more. Havent quite got it stable enough to alt tab out of gta. Its not freezing on alt tab but was freezing shortly after alt tabbing. I would just keep bumping vcore but im not wanting to go beyond about 1.55v and presently im pulling 1.552-1.553 max according to cpuid hw monitor so im starting to mess with cpu nb voltage as i dont really know how much more vcore i can get away with on this msi 970 gaming mobo.
> 
> Gotta walk before it runs... Im somewhat confident id be able to keep temps from sky rocketing though. I still have some gas in the tank so to speak. Not all fans are running at 100%, specifically cpu fans and pump. Theyre all controlled by the cpu header so pump and rad fans running around 70-75% can cope with gta.


But you don't actually know if you're stable? Because you're walking before you even started crawling. Download IBT AVX and do some proper testing you'll thank us in the long run before the corrupt OS and data etc. We're advising you based on our own findings and mistakes, just take the advice and go with it.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why are you not running them at their rated speeds?


My kit has errors at the advertised/rated speeds. So I have it running at a stable/lower speed.


----------



## dmcl325i

Havent seen a BSOD once since i started this 4.9ghz malarky. Just freezing here or there. Not doing anything with the pc as yet really.. Installed games, updated all drivers i could find and been messing witj clock speed for last couple days since that. Not the end of the world if i need to reinstall win 7... Though id rather not purely because it takes forever to imstall gta v. That said i did back up and create a system image before i started pushing clock speeds up. Will download ibt avx tonorrow when i play around with it again.

I have prime95 but must not have it set up or something as it wont run. Tries to but then stops all workers with 100 warnings (did this on stock clock speed) so theres something i need to do with it before i can run prime95.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My kit has errors at the advertised/rated speeds. So I have it running at a stable/lower speed.


If the ram is faulty because it won't run at rated speeds, shouldn't you have RMA'd them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Havent seen a BSOD once since i started this 4.9ghz malarky. Just freezing here or there. Not doing anything with the pc as yet really.. Installed games, updated all drivers i could find and been messing witj clock speed for last couple days since that. Not the end of the world if i need to reinstall win 7... Though id rather not purely because it takes forever to imstall gta v. That said i did back up and create a system image before i started pushing clock speeds up. Will download ibt avx tonorrow when i play around with it again.
> 
> I have prime95 but must not have it set up or something as it wont run. Tries to but then stops all workers with 100 warnings (did this on stock clock speed) so theres something i need to do with it before i can run prime95.


I'm not a fan of prime tbh IBT AVX is a lot faster at finding errors. Just because you haven't had a BSoD doesn't mean it's stable, the freezing etc is a sign of instability too. That's the last I'll say on the subject until you have the chance to do some proper testing and will aid you down the road to the golden 5ghz as will many in here.

Slightly off topic but refrain from swearing on here even if you censor words yourself, Mods will pick up on it and remove your posts. It drives a lot of people away but there aren't many forums with proper information and experience unfortunately...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If the ram is faulty because it won't run at rated speeds, shouldn't you have RMA'd them?


It's not always the ram's fault. Board and bios can play a big part or even not re-setting BIOS when switching ram kits.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If the ram is faulty because it won't run at rated speeds, shouldn't you have RMA'd them?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not always the ram's fault. Board and bios can play a big part or even not re-setting BIOS when switching ram kits.
Click to expand...

^ this X 2 or 10 er maybe more.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's not always the ram's fault. Board and bios can play a big part or even not re-setting BIOS when switching ram kits.


Ahhh ok, learn something new everyday. +REP


----------



## dmcl325i

Ah ok.. No need for prime then. One less proggie taking up hdd space then..


----------



## steven6489

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> which solid state drive do you have? Overclocking will help some but in general use you won't notice a blistering difference...the largest difference is going to ssd from mechanical hard drive for general use


I'm using Kingston SSD V+200 Series 60GB ..


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If the ram is faulty because it won't run at rated speeds, shouldn't you have RMA'd them?
> I'm not a fan of prime tbh IBT AVX is a lot faster at finding errors. Just because you haven't had a BSoD doesn't mean it's stable, the freezing etc is a sign of instability too. That's the last I'll say on the subject until you have the chance to do some proper testing and will aid you down the road to the golden 5ghz as will many in here.
> 
> Slightly off topic but refrain from swearing on here even if you censor words yourself, Mods will pick up on it and remove your posts. It drives a lot of people away but there aren't many forums with proper information and experience unfortunately...


I did setup an RMA (life time warranty) but I didn't want to have a period without RAM and PC. Once I buy new RAM Ill RMA the current ones and use them for other computers around the house.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> I did setup an RMA (life time warranty) but I didn't want to have a period without RAM and PC. Once I buy new RAM Ill RMA the current ones and use them for other computers around the house.


Ah I see, I'm a little unsure on what to do tbh with the ram etc. Spending £80 on 16gb of ram at decent speed and timing or just rob some out of my gf's i5 rig when that turns up. Pretty sure it has the same corsair ram as mine.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My steps is Prime 10-20 minutes and/or IBT AVX VH 10-20. If it passes I IP my IC a multiplier and test again. I do this until I'm unstable. Then increase voltage in increments til I'm stable. I do this until I hit a point where no voltage til a safe point can keep stable and go back to my last stable OC speed and do longer tests. The defacto suite for me is 50 Runs IBT Max, Prime Blend/sFFT 12 hours, OCCT 12 hours, AIDA64 12 hours, then several hours of gaming in various games I have installed.


Nice process.

+1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Ah ok.. No need for prime then. One less proggie taking up hdd space then..


It's not always ideal to trust a single stress test and be done with it.

Prime Blend for overall stability is good along with 50 runs of IBT AVX Very High.

@benjiw

Hey man, still wanting power saving feats on?

Use Offset Voltages + Windows Power Savings.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's not always the ram's fault. Board and bios can play a big part or even not re-setting BIOS when switching ram kits.


You're right, though for my RAM I've tested on 3 different motherboards models from three different brands. One was on an FM2+ socket with an 860K/6790K/4000 and my AM3+ 8350/6300 and LGA 1155 Ivy Bridge 3770K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see, I'm a little unsure on what to do tbh with the ram etc. Spending £80 on 16gb of ram at decent speed and timing or just rob some out of my gf's i5 rig when that turns up. Pretty sure it has the same corsair ram as mine.


Me either. This is the best RAM I have so I need to get a new kit.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice process.
> 
> +1
> It's not always ideal to trust a single stress test and be done with it.
> 
> Prime Blend for overall stability is good along with 50 runs of IBT AVX Very High.
> 
> @benjiw
> 
> Hey man, still wanting power saving feats on?
> 
> Use Offset Voltages + Windows Power Savings.


Don't get why you're telling me this Mus, my issue is the freezing I get when the P states change lol, you know this!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Off topic, I bought a ES 2GHz Sandy Bridge 8-Core for cheap. It was on impulse which I regret slightly. I guess it'll be fun to tweak and play with later after I get my 8350 build back together.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Off topic, I bought a ES 2GHz Sandy Bridge 8-Core for cheap. It was on impulse which I regret slightly. I guess it'll be fun to tweak and play with later after I get my 8350 build back together.


I just hope that that 8 core is on x79 and the blck straps are unlocked if so that chip could be quite powerful. Outherwise enjoy +400 mhz and blck adjustments









Meanwhile I'm stuck at [email protected] 1.425v on my 212evo. 4.4 takes over 1.46v or cooler temptures. whitch I can not provide the 8350's stock vid is 1.4v and the asrock extreme 9's socket is burning up at ~80°C with fan on back. I have not tried undervolting but baced on 4.3 voltage not expecting much. so what are some good reasonably priced upgrades to the 212?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Off topic, I bought a ES 2GHz Sandy Bridge 8-Core for cheap. It was on impulse which I regret slightly. I guess it'll be fun to tweak and play with later after I get my 8350 build back together.
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope that that 8 core is on x79 and the blck straps are unlocked if so that chip could be quite powerful. Outherwise enjoy +400 mhz and blck adjustments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm stuck at [email protected] 1.425v on my 212evo. 4.4 takes over 1.46v or cooler temptures. whitch I can not provide the 8350's stock vid is 1.4v and the asrock extreme 9's socket is burning up at ~80°C with fan on back. I have not tried undervolting but baced on 4.3 voltage not expecting much. so what are some good reasonably priced upgrades to the 212?
Click to expand...

Not really, but what is your clockspeed goal?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> I just hope that that 8 core is on x79 and the blck straps are unlocked if so that chip could be quite powerful. Outherwise enjoy +400 mhz and blck adjustments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm stuck at [email protected] 1.425v on my 212evo. 4.4 takes over 1.46v or cooler temptures. whitch I can not provide the 8350's stock vid is 1.4v and the asrock extreme 9's socket is burning up at ~80°C with fan on back. I have not tried undervolting but baced on 4.3 voltage not expecting much. so what are some good reasonably priced upgrades to the 212?


Eh for $50 I'm cool with a 2GHz 8-Core SB. 400MHz+ BCLK is a plus.


----------



## Alastair

I dont feel like I am getting the performance I deserve from 2 Fury's. Frame rates in Crysis 3 for example are less than stellar. running around in the first mission when you wake up outside the dome, I am only getting like 30-40 FPS on Very High settings at 1080P and both cards are showing like 30% use fluctuating in Afterburner. My processor should not be bottlenecking things either as its at 4.95GHz.


----------



## dmcl325i

Hmm... Interesting.. http://blog.szynalski.com/2012/11/25/the-right-way-to-stress-test-an-overclocked-pc/

This may explain why gta v seemed to run ok at 4.9ghz clock speed but froze after a few mins of gameplay after overclocking my gpu by 10%.

Heres a question.. What is better for gaming assuming you are capped to say 1.55v vcore or very close to that. Better to run stock clock on gpu and OC cpu or drop cpu frequency in order to OC the gpu?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My steps is Prime 10-20 minutes and/or IBT AVX VH 10-20. If it passes I IP my IC a multiplier and test again. I do this until I'm unstable. Then increase voltage in increments til I'm stable. I do this until I hit a point where no voltage til a safe point can keep stable and go back to my last stable OC speed and do longer tests. The defacto suite for me is 50 Runs IBT Max, Prime Blend/sFFT 12 hours, OCCT 12 hours, AIDA64 12 hours, then several hours of gaming in various games I have installed.
> 
> IMO before any OCing I make sure my RAM has no errors or issues with 12+ hours of memtest86(+) and 8-12 hours of HCI Memtest (recommend doing these tests again after finding your final OC).
> 
> .edit.
> 
> Also I noticed you have all your dimm slot occupied. Just saying it could limit tour OC a little, at least RAM/CPUNB wise.


Kudo's there dude.
I really don't have the patience to do it so extensively.

Then again it also depends on the way one uses its system. People that do some heavy encoding on regular basis want to do extensive tests. One that does mild usage few hours a day can get away with less extensive tests. IMO that is. But everyone is free to do what they find that fits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> See I have all my DIMM slots full and its only recent that you guys have spoken about that causing limits in OC, why you no tell me! I'm not sure which RAM I have is better, either my Corsair or my GSKILL Ripjaws.


Oops.
Well, it is known that (mostly) the IMC gets stressed more when the full 4 slots are used, which sounds logical. Putting more stress on the chip requires more voltages for it to be stable at higher clocks.
Then again, there are exceptions. That's what makes it fun to do altogether. If every chip was the same we wouldn't even be able to overclock, it would come tuned to the max out of the box probably.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> HWinfo was the best one for me to use, the graphs help me see what is actually goin on with temps too as the spikes after a run with IBT can be a bit unrealistic. You're already pumping too much heat into that rad so doesn't really matter how much vcore you're pumping into the chip, your coolant temp is probably damaging the pump by now and by the time you start actually testing your overclock with valid stability testing then the temp results will speak for themselves hence most of us using custom loops with more than 360mm of rad space.


+1 for me.
HWinfo is my favorite now. I've been using CPUID HWmonitor for years but HWinfo is just better for me currently. Period.

I guess the new guy just has some out of space Corsair AIO. We probably did spend hundreds of dollars on somewhat that wasn't necessary. Yep.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You aren't stress testing, we've said it several times already... Fire up IBT AVX and lets see how stable you are and how well that tiny rad handles 1.5v worth of heat being pumped into it.


It almost starts to be funny.
BTW: *dmcl325i*
I really am curious to see some results shortly with you running some IBT on Very High (at least).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I got bored of the misinformation on LTT so came back here for genuine advice with knowledge to back it up rather than blanket statements. It takes me a while to rewrite my posts however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Did you miss me?


Nooo.
Why would you even leave here. This is OCN dude.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Havent seen a BSOD once since i started this 4.9ghz malarky. Just freezing here or there. Not doing anything with the pc as yet really.. Installed games, updated all drivers i could find and been messing witj clock speed for last couple days since that. Not the end of the world if i need to reinstall win 7... Though id rather not purely because it takes forever to imstall gta v. That said i did back up and create a system image before i started pushing clock speeds up. Will download ibt avx tonorrow when i play around with it again.
> 
> I have prime95 but must not have it set up or something as it wont run. Tries to but then stops all workers with 100 warnings (did this on stock clock speed) so theres something i need to do with it before i can run prime95.


If you had asked here for some info. As you are a beginner (which you stated yourself), you are still learning the ropes.
I would have told you that freezing IS instability, and not by a small margin either.

BSOD's on the other way are mostly (if not always) RAM related, either ram itself or IMC. Freezing is cpu and/or cpu-nb. You can believe me on this, I have been clocking for some time now. As a lot other guys here trying to give you some advice, which you ignore completely or trow in the wind.

But, it is your chip. So do with it what you want. If you want to damage things prematurely, go ahead. Don't mind me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ^ this X 2 or 10 er maybe more.


Agreed totally.
I always did bios resets, heck I even did it when I starting clocking with this fx-8320 on regular basis during the process to start fresh.

One'd be amazed of the difference it could make sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> I just hope that that 8 core is on x79 and the blck straps are unlocked if so that chip could be quite powerful. Outherwise enjoy +400 mhz and blck adjustments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm stuck at [email protected] 1.425v on my 212evo. 4.4 takes over 1.46v or cooler temptures. whitch I can not provide the 8350's stock vid is 1.4v and the asrock extreme 9's socket is burning up at ~80°C with fan on back. I have not tried undervolting but baced on 4.3 voltage not expecting much. so what are some good reasonably priced upgrades to the 212?


Yep, goold ol' 212 again. I somewhat started missing her. Some time ago people kept suggesting that little cooler, and we kept denying it's existence.








Anyway, 80c on the socket seems rather high, even with that cooler for the mild clock you give her.

Reasonably priced upgrades... that rather personal. What do you want to spend? That is a better question. If you tell us your budget we can look into some nice options for you.
Like mine, is it worth it to build a good quality custom loop, which costed me around 450 euro back in the day, for the cpu only (which sosted like 140 euro)? Probably not, but I wanted to. And don't regret it either. Cool and pretty silent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dont feel like I am getting the performance I deserve from 2 Fury's. Frame rates in Crysis 3 for example are less than stellar. running around in the first mission when you wake up outside the dome, I am only getting like 30-40 FPS on Very High settings at 1080P and both cards are showing like 30% use fluctuating in Afterburner. My processor should not be bottlenecking things either as its at 4.95GHz.


Ohh, that doesn't sound right at all.

What is your actually cpu usage during the session? Like especially when your fps is lowest. Easiest way to localize possible bottlenecks I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Hmm... Interesting.. http://blog.szynalski.com/2012/11/25/the-right-way-to-stress-test-an-overclocked-pc/
> 
> This may explain why gta v seemed to run ok at 4.9ghz clock speed but froze after a few mins of gameplay after overclocking my gpu by 10%.
> 
> Heres a question.. What is better for gaming assuming you are capped to say 1.55v vcore or very close to that. Better to run stock clock on gpu and OC cpu or drop cpu frequency in order to OC the gpu?


Dude, really?
Not listening at all and posting a bloat of text from another site?









Well. It's best to localize what is keeping you back. IMO 10% overclock on a gpu is hardly a overclock at all and you should be better off with the higher clocked cpu. But again, are you stable already?









*BTW:*
Just gotta love them multi-quotes. I do.
Good day folks. I'm off to the grandparents for some coffee.


----------



## dmcl325i

Anything other than normal operation is instability..

Got ibt avx, its freezing after 5-10 secs starting the test on standard. I have pulled 2 ram cards and dropped down to 16gb from 32. Still with vcore at 1.545-1.552v ish. Tried cpu nb auto and put a little more voltage into it, ditto with ram, started 1.6v and up to 1.64v but no real change.

Dont want to push past 1.55v ideally as reading up on this msi 970 gaming has me reluctant to put much more vcore into it so i may drop down to 4.8ghz if i cant stabilise by like 1.56v vcore. Tbh its become more of a want to finish what i started thing with this 4.9ghz profile. If i managed to get it next attempt id still drop back and make a profile at 4.7 or 4.8 thwts a little less agressive.

Edit: no dice at 1.56v vcore and up to 1.44v cpu northbridge. Still freezing after like 5-10 secs of ibt avx so im dropping to 4.8ghz.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Anything other than normal operation is instability..
> 
> Got ibt avx, its freezing after 5-10 secs starting the test on standard. I have pulled 2 ram cards and dropped down to 16gb from 32. Still with vcore at 1.545-1.552v ish. Tried cpu nb auto and put a little more voltage into it, ditto with ram, started 1.6v and up to 1.64v but no real change.
> 
> Dont want to push past 1.55v ideally as reading up on this msi 970 gaming has me reluctant to put much more vcore into it so i may drop down to 4.8ghz if i cant stabilise by like 1.56v vcore. Tbh its become more of a want to finish what i started thing with this 4.9ghz profile. If i managed to get it next attempt id still drop back and make a profile at 4.7 or 4.8 thwts a little less agressive.
> 
> Edit: no dice at 1.56v vcore and up to 1.44v cpu northbridge. Still freezing after like 5-10 secs of ibt avx so im dropping to 4.8ghz.
> Edited by dmcl325i - Today at 4:32 am


IBT AVX Standard is a joke. You need to pass at least Very High. On standard it tests very little RAM and the stress on the IMC is minimal.


----------



## dmcl325i

Managed 1 pass on idt avx at 4.8ghz. Package temp and tmpin1 did rise but not too bad. Will run it more times and see what temps do. Have all fans running 100%.



what sort of upper limit for package temp and tmpin1 should i be watching out for? appears stable-ish according to ibt avx but only run 3 passes.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> IBT AVX Standard is a joke. You need to pass at least Very High. On standard it tests very little RAM and the stress on the IMC is minimal.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Managed 1 pass on idt avx at 4.8ghz. Package temp and tmpin1 did rise but not too bad. Will run it more times and see what temps do. Have all fans running 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> what sort of upper limit for package temp and tmpin1 should i be watching out for? appears stable-ish according to ibt avx but only run 3 passes.


Now your starting to get in another ballpark.
These chips like cold. The colder you can keep it, the less voltage it will need to be stable.

But as your aren't even close to stable with 4.8ghz you need to back it off a decent amount and start low, working your way up.
1 pass is nothing btw.


I would start at stock clocks, set vcore on auto and reboot.
Go back into bios to see what your board sets the vcore at default. Set that voltage manual.
Then start to increase the multi 1 step at a time and run IBT on VERY HIGH.
Then when you pass, increase. Until you fail, crash, whatever.
Then increase voltage and repeat.


----------



## dmcl325i

Ran it on maximum to try for 1 pass. Must have been going a good minute or more then eventually froze.

Temps all stabilised at reasonable amounts but tmpin1 hit 81c before it froze. Everything esle rose a bit then settled at ok temps. Tmpin1 is northbridge is it? Might play around with the fan setup on the heatsinks.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Ran it on maximum to try for 1 pass. Must have been going a good minute or more then eventually froze.
> 
> Temps all stabilised at reasonable amounts but tmpin1 hit 81c before it froze. Everything esle rose a bit then settled at ok temps. Tmpin1 is northbridge is it? Might play around with the fan setup on the heatsinks.


Sadly no, tmpin1 is socket.

You are really exceeding your max here. The temp WILL raise more when you run IBT for longer. Follow my above advice.
if it was the northbridge though, I'd be even more worried.









Ideally you want:
socket(tmpin1) max 72c
cores(package) max 62c, but these are okay untill 70 also.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Ran it on maximum to try for 1 pass. Must have been going a good minute or more then eventually froze.


I told you so... IBT AVX standard is usually unstable, because it doesn't stress the IMC of the CPU. It is usually 2 or 3 voltage notches (in BIOS) less than it should be for that clock. Basically, usually you need 2 or 3 notches up to pass IBT on Very High or Maximum.


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Sadly no, tmpin1 is socket.
> 
> You are really exceeding your max here. The temp WILL raise more when you run IBT for longer. Follow my above advice.
> if it was the northbridge though, I'd be even more worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally you want:
> socket(tmpin1) max 72c
> cores(package) max 62c, but these are okay untill 70 also.


Package temp was sub 50c, tmpin0 was 36c and tmpin2 was similarly low. Only tmpin1 kept creeping up. At 1.55 vcore here so if it A doesnt stabilise with 1.55v vcore or tmpin1 cant be kept below what? Like 60 or 70c? Then i will fall back and try 4.7ghz etc etc. Ibt avx is def more demanding than gta though so i could probably run gta at 4.8 all day.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Package temp was sub 50c, tmpin0 was 36c and tmpin2 was similarly low. Only tmpin1 kept creeping up. At 1.55 vcore here so if it A doesnt stabilise with 1.55v vcore or tmpin1 cant be kept below what? Like 60 or 70c? Then i will fall back and try 4.7ghz etc etc. Ibt avx is def more demanding than gta though so i could probably run gta at 4.8 all day.


Yeah temp 0 and 2 are northbridge and system temp IIRC.
To lower the socket temp (temp1) you want to add airflow over the back of the socket.

You can run it all day if you want a highly unstable overclock.
I think you will even have to lower it to 4.6 at least.

Why don't you just follow the advice here and take it step by step, starting low?


----------



## dmcl325i

I have some lesser WIP profiles but it seems im not too terribly far off a 4.8ghz profile if i can get a handle on tmpin1.

Think its easier for me to work backwards from here than forwards from stock or the default OC of 4.2ghz. I kind of got a little system going in my head. Bios, windows, gta, ibt avx.

I will also try working up from stock or default OC freq but i THINK working backcfrom where im at is quicker for me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I have some lesser WIP profiles but it seems im not too terribly far off a 4.8ghz profile if i can get a handle on tmpin1.
> 
> Think its easier for me to work backwards from here than forwards from stock or the default OC of 4.2ghz. I kind of got a little system going in my head. Bios, windows, gta, ibt avx.
> 
> I will also try working up from stock or default OC freq but i THINK working backcfrom where im at is quicker for me.


forget gta v until you are stable....and by stable I don't mean a few passes...you need a minimum of 10 passes on very high ibt before you are even anywhere close to stable...keep your core temps under 70...you can't just run higher stress tests with no changes and expect them to work..freezing on ibt standard means you aren't even close to stable...for 4.8 my chip needs 1.524v under load and cpu-nb of 1.3v...


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> forget gta v until you are stable....and by stable I don't mean a few passes...you need a minimum of 10 passes on very high ibt before you are even anywhere close to stable...keep your core temps under 70...you can't just run higher stress tests with no changes and expect them to work..freezing on ibt standard means you aren't even close to stable...for 4.8 my chip needs 1.524v under load and cpu-nb of 1.3v...


Im at 1.54-1.55v vcore so im guessing my chip is one of the power hungry ones.. I upped vcore for the 3 passes on ibt standard and it had no problem there. It froze on maximum though. Will ppay with it more, maybe pull back to 4.7 if it runs too hot or wont stabilise at 1.55v vcore.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Im at 1.54-1.55v vcore so im guessing my chip is one of the power hungry ones.. I upped vcore for the 3 passes on ibt standard and it had no problem there. It froze on maximum though. Will ppay with it more, maybe pull back to 4.7 if it runs too hot or wont stabilise at 1.55v vcore.


Do what you think works best for you.

For comparison, I just did 10 runs of IBT on very high,.
Cpu-nb on 2400mhz with 1.25v. 2133 ram c9.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Im at 1.54-1.55v vcore so im guessing my chip is one of the power hungry ones.. I upped vcore for the 3 passes on ibt standard and it had no problem there. It froze on maximum though. Will ppay with it more, maybe pull back to 4.7 if it runs too hot or wont stabilise at 1.55v vcore.


You need more cooling on the VRMs and the back of the board to get the best effect. I too am using a H80i but have to compensate for lack of cooling with a shed load of fans.




There's fans on the VRMs, fan on the northbridge, on the southbridge, on the rear of the socket, plus many more to guide the airflow thru my case, the joke is I need to file a flight plan with my local airport when I start the ugly beast!


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> You need more cooling on the VRMs and the back of the board to get the best effect. I too am using a H80i but have to compensate for lack of cooling with a shed load of fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's fans on the VRMs, fan on the northbridge, on the southbridge, on the rear of the socket, plus many more to guide the airflow thru my case, the joke is I need to file a flight plan with my local airport when I start the ugly beast!


I got a 0.7a little monster blowing on nb and vrm sinks plus all rear and top fans pulling air out.

Im not using an h80i.. Im on an h55 but sandwiched between two sp120's.



I need to remove the dust screen from the top 2 fan slots since im blowing out instead of pulling in. That will help the dual slims pull a bit more out the top.

I have half a notion to try flipping the slims around and try pulling air in just to see if that does much for temps. Then the only fans blowing out would be the sp120's through the rad.

Might also stick more/better thermal compound on the cpu. Im only using the little round blob that came on the h55 so unless it squashed out i dont think its fully covering the cpu..


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I got a 0.7a little monster blowing on nb and vrm sinks plus all rear and top fans pulling air out.
> 
> Im not using an h80i.. Im on an h55 but sandwiched between two sp120's.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remove the dust screen from the top 2 fan slots since im blowing out instead of pulling in. That will help the dual slims pull a bit more out the top.
> 
> I have half a notion to try flipping the slims around and try pulling air in just to see if that does much for temps. Then the only fans blowing out would be the sp120's through the rad.
> 
> Might also stick more/better thermal compound on the cpu. Im only using the little round blob that came on the h55 so unless it squashed out i dont think its fully covering the cpu..


The H80i is the minimum I would use, that or a H100. You will struggle with the H55 as its a thin 120mm rad, the H80 is twice the width. You need to get a fan on the rear of the socket and try and get fans blowing across the VRMs...

A trick is to remove the I/O guard and put a fan extracting the hot air out.



This will alleviate the hot spot where the VRMs are as the air is trapped there by the H55.


----------



## dmcl325i

Plenty of air hitting the VRM sink from that little fan. Its the fan from the stock fx 8350 cpu cooler. Spins up to like 3000rpm or so and makes a fair bit of noise over about 80% fan speed.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Plenty of air hitting the VRM sink from that little fan. Its the fan from the stock fx 8350 cpu cooler. Spins up to like 3000rpm or so and makes a fair bit of noise over about 80% fan speed.


What about the rear of the socket, a fan there will lower the socket temps and cool the rear of the VRMs.
You can use a small or large fan.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> You need more cooling on the VRMs and the back of the board to get the best effect. I too am using a H80i but have to compensate for lack of cooling with a shed load of fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's fans on the VRMs, fan on the northbridge, on the southbridge, on the rear of the socket, plus many more to guide the airflow thru my case, the joke is I need to file a flight plan with my local airport when I start the ugly beast!


I keep lolling at that fan mania. Just insane.
Doubt so much is actually needed. Might as well just slammed a single Delta fan there with proper airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> The H80i is the minimum I would use, that or a H100. You will struggle with the H55 as its a thin 120mm rad, the H80 is twice the width. You need to get a fan on the rear of the socket and try and get fans blowing across the VRMs...
> 
> A trick is to remove the I/O guard and put a fan extracting the hot air out.
> 
> 
> 
> This will alleviate the hot spot where the VRMs are as the air is trapped there by the H55.


Hmm. That's a pretty good idea actually. Sadly it won't work for me. I can't live with just a few usb connectors, I have 5 devices plugged in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Plenty of air hitting the VRM sink from that little fan. Its the fan from the stock fx 8350 cpu cooler. Spins up to like 3000rpm or so and makes a fair bit of noise over about 80% fan speed.


Like others said, a fan behind the motherboard blowing at the back of the socket actually helps a lot. I can confirm this. My socket lowered like 10c with the mod.

Here are pictures of what I did. Goold ol' dremel put to work.
Now I have the fan mounted externally on the other side of the side panel, and switched to an SP120 High Static.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










That, and the fan across the vrm helps. Like mentioned it is best to have one or two small fans blowing directly on the vrm. I had two 50mm fans bolted to the vrm sink directly but now I have an Noctua mounted. Also tried the *stock amd fan* but just couldn't stand the noise, since everything else was pretty quiet.

Did a little mod with aluminum L profile. Looks pretty clean IMO:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










How is your progress going BTW?


----------



## dmcl325i

where do you mean by rear of socket? the space between VRM sink and CPU socket? if so that little fan is throwing plenty up there.

just dropped to 4.7ghz and lowered vcore 1 step (can possibly lower it more though, was just a tester for temps). managed 2 passes on IBT AVX on high before i manually stopped the test when tmpin2 eventually hit 81c. i cleared temp max/min before starting the test after letting all temps stabilise at idle for a few mins. the min temps you see are my idle temps here at 4.7ghz, much the same for 4.8 and 4.9 at idle. not sure if its because i ran the max test at 4.8ghz and ran high at 4.7 here but it seems like temps were slower to rise. tmpin1 actually held in the mid 60's but coming towards the end of the 2nd pass started creeping up and i pulled the plug at 81c.

is there any other indication of it being stable that doesnt require sustained full load that causes temps to rise as much? gta doesnt pull as hard on the system so while i may not be able to run 4.7 or 4.8ghz for extended periods of time in IBT AVX i can sufficiently regulate temps for gaming in gta v.

im not looking for 24/7 bragging rights just a real world OC that i can regulate sufficiently for gaming. these runs in IBT AVX are with all fans at 100%, i was running gta at 4.9ghz with all fans on smart mode.. 75% on cpu fans up to 40c (100% by 45c), front and top case fans at 80% up to 40c (100% by 45c) and the little screamer on VRM/northbridge sinks at 75-80% (100% by 45c) and i heard the CPU fans speed up once for a few seconds and the little fan sped up about 3 times for a few seconds so its able to regulate in gta just fine,

.


----------



## dmcl325i

I actually have about 5 or 10 little blower fans i bought ages ago for something. Was thinking of using those for something but i dont remember off hand if they are 5v or 12v so i need to check. They are small enough to squeeze into the space behind the radiator/cpu fans.

Also if i switch the top fans from pushing out to pulling in then theres some airflow on the other end of the VRM and that rear area right there but i think flipping those fans might mess with the airflow through the case and through the rad... Might just have to try it and see. I have other fans laying around.. I could shoehorn in a 90cfm 140mm xigmatec fan in place of that little one but the little one shifts an absurd amount of air for the size of it and its firing it all out into the northbridge and over the VRM sinks.

Rome wasnt built in a day though.. This is my first setup fan wise. If i really need to i can make up brackets and stick a few small/powerful fans in that area.

This was also a "budget" build as much as was possible. The xigmatec 140mm fans i got used as they were removed from cpu coolers and was an auction for 3 of them. Building up a rig for the gf also so im coming down with stock corsair case fans and cpu cooler fans at the minute lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> where do you mean by rear of socket? the space between VRM sink and CPU socket? if so that little fan is throwing plenty


No the rear of the motherboard where the socket is.






This will help you with your socket temp, it's one of the first things we recommend here.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> where do you mean by rear of socket? the space between VRM sink and CPU socket? if so that little fan is throwing plenty up there.
> 
> just dropped to 4.7ghz and lowered vcore 1 step (can possibly lower it more though, was just a tester for temps). managed 2 passes on IBT AVX on high before i manually stopped the test when tmpin2 eventually hit 81c. i cleared temp max/min before starting the test after letting all temps stabilise at idle for a few mins. the min temps you see are my idle temps here at 4.7ghz, much the same for 4.8 and 4.9 at idle. not sure if its because i ran the max test at 4.8ghz and ran high at 4.7 here but it seems like temps were slower to rise. tmpin1 actually held in the mid 60's but coming towards the end of the 2nd pass started creeping up and i pulled the plug at 81c.
> 
> is there any other indication of it being stable that doesnt require sustained full load that causes temps to rise as much? gta doesnt pull as hard on the system so while i may not be able to run 4.7 or 4.8ghz for extended periods of time in IBT AVX i can sufficiently regulate temps for gaming in gta v.
> 
> im not looking for 24/7 bragging rights just a real world OC that i can regulate sufficiently for gaming. these runs in IBT AVX are with all fans at 100%, i was running gta at 4.9ghz with all fans on smart mode.. 75% on cpu fans up to 40c (100% by 45c), front and top case fans at 80% up to 40c (100% by 45c) and the little screamer on VRM/northbridge sinks at 75-80% (100% by 45c) and i heard the CPU fans speed up once for a few seconds and the little fan sped up about 3 times for a few seconds so its able to regulate in gta just fine,
> 
> .


I'm kinda done with it. You keep saying the same things over and over.

If you decide to give it a shot in the proper way, start lower work your way up in steps. And then get across some problems and actually have questions about the process I am glad to help. No problem.
But I don't want to keep saying how I (and most of us here) advice you to approach your overclock.

Lastly, no. I don't think there is another way to clarify stability without actually stressing the system. That's the whole point of stability testing after all.








But you can just run it on 4.9 and game if you want. You will get into problems in the long run though. But go ahead.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I actually have about 5 or 10 little blower fans i bought ages ago for something. Was thinking of using those for something but i dont remember off hand if they are 5v or 12v so i need to check. They are small enough to squeeze into the space behind the radiator/cpu fans.
> 
> Also if i switch the top fans from pushing out to pulling in then theres some airflow on the other end of the VRM and that rear area right there but i think flipping those fans might mess with the airflow through the case and through the rad... Might just have to try it and see. I have other fans laying around.. I could shoehorn in a 90cfm 140mm xigmatec fan in place of that little one but the little one shifts an absurd amount of air for the size of it and its firing it all out into the northbridge and over the VRM sinks.
> 
> Rome wasnt built in a day though.. This is my first setup fan wise. If i really need to i can make up brackets and stick a few small/powerful fans in that area.
> 
> This was also a "budget" build as much as was possible. The xigmatec 140mm fans i got used as they were removed from cpu coolers and was an auction for 3 of them. Building up a rig for the gf also so im coming down with stock corsair case fans and cpu cooler fans at the minute lol


About the fan behind the socket. I mean actually behind the socket. Like in, screwed down to the right side panel having it blow air on the backside of the motherboard and socket. Exactly against the back of the Corsair cpu block.

About the small fans. Sure, go ahead. More is usually better, especially with the hot-heads Vishera's.

Fan orientation. My actual thought when seeing your fan setup for the first time was to change the orientation of at least one top fan. I prefer positive pressure so I'd change both fans to intake. But if you only change the rear fan around so it blows in fresh air, the vrm gets some flow and your radiator also gets fresh air. Alternatively you can change the radiator itself around, what is actually recommended by corsair anyway. Making the radiator pull in fresh air and the two top fans pull it out of the case.


----------



## dmcl325i

Thats what im saying though... Vrm and nb get lots of air as is and with the top fans pulling then its sucking the heat and air from the small 3000+rpm 0.7a fan out the top.

Plot thickens on this mystery tmpin1 high temp reading... https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=254668.0

I just ran 1 pass on ibt avx with case side open and could feel no heat on nb or vrm sinks. Supposedly msi say its a dummy reading in that link above?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Im at 1.54-1.55v vcore so im guessing my chip is one of the power hungry ones.. I upped vcore for the 3 passes on ibt standard and it had no problem there. It froze on maximum though. Will ppay with it more, maybe pull back to 4.7 if it runs too hot or wont stabilise at 1.55v vcore.


It could be your chip, but I would say it's a mix of your chip, not so great mobo and lacking cooler.

The recommended temps are to keep CPU Cores around 60C ish and Socket at 70C ish but I think the new numbers are be 70C for the Cores and 80C for Socket. Any one who started OCing a while back though try not to get near 70C period though on Visheras.

The lesser quality 6 Phase design of your MSI can hold back your OC compared to a lot of the users with a kitty (sabertooth) or ROG mobo with some of the best Mosfet/vrm at 8 phases.

From my experience if you can't pass IBT VH 20 runs you have a high chance of freezing or crashing in some games. Even 20 runs might not be enough for final stabilization tests. I agree though do not go above 1.56v especially with your current cooling. Only options are to have a inefficient mid/high OC with high voltage or a efficient mid/low OC with a lower voltage setting.

As for the comment about everything is unstable if not running at standard speeds. You sound like hurricane. You are right, but if you test your OC ridiculously and your PC never crashes then you can live your life without worrying about instability until something appears to crash your PC. You do mediocre testing then there's a higher chance your PC will crash on you during an important thing. More to worry about if tens of people tell you your not stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> You need more cooling on the VRMs and the back of the board to get the best effect. I too am using a H80i but have to compensate for lack of cooling with a shed load of fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's fans on the VRMs, fan on the northbridge, on the southbridge, on the rear of the socket, plus many more to guide the airflow thru my case, the joke is I need to file a flight plan with my local airport when I start the ugly beast!


I was waiting for these pics haha


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Thats what im saying though... Vrm and nb get lots of air as is and with the top fans pulling then its sucking the heat and air from the small 3000+rpm 0.7a fan out the top.
> 
> Plot thickens on this mystery tmpin1 high temp reading... https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=254668.0
> 
> I just ran 1 pass on ibt avx with case side open and could feel no heat on nb or vrm sinks. Supposedly msi say its a dummy reading in that link above?


if the reading doesn't change then yes it isnt really a sensor...vrm fan should blow down on the vrms not pull from it...the socket fan I'd on the back of the motherboard not the front that blows on the rear of the socket and I'd offset so it news on both the socket and back of the vrms...I'm just trying to figure out why you are refusing to run a proper stress test...according to your screen shot you didn't overheat with the few runs you ran on high...if you are freezing on any of the ibt runs you either need better cooling, more voltage, or more cpu nb voltage...or a combination of any of these...cooking would be my guess with those volts it won't be tamed by an h55 with any fan configuration...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Thats what im saying though... Vrm and nb get lots of air as is and with the top fans pulling then its sucking the heat and air from the small 3000+rpm 0.7a fan out the top.
> 
> Plot thickens on this mystery tmpin1 high temp reading... https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=254668.0
> 
> I just ran 1 pass on ibt avx with case side open and could feel no heat on nb or vrm sinks. Supposedly msi say its a dummy reading in that link above?


The motherboard you have will probably not get past 4.6 ghz on IBT AVX , even with a very good supporting cast of quality psu and cooling. That said you can usually game etc at higher clocks than you can stress with these chips because not many games will fully load 8 cores, at least not for very long ( mostly just during load screens etc.).
Others have given some good advice, but it's up to you to follow it or not. Unless you have a spare motherboard, I'd keep clocks at 4.6 and the voltage below 1.5
Just a bit of information for you to consider, the difference in wattage between the stock VID and the 1.55 volts you are trying to push is at least 150 .


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> managed 2 passes on IBT AVX on high before i manually stopped the test when....
> 
> im not looking for 24/7 bragging rights just a real world OC that i can regulate sufficiently for gaming. these runs in IBT AVX are with all fans at 100%, i was running gta at 4.9ghz with all fans on smart mode.. 75% on cpu fans up to 40c (100% by 45c), front and top case fans at 80% up to 40c (100% by 45c) and the little screamer on VRM/northbridge sinks at 75-80% (100% by 45c) and i heard the CPU fans speed up once for a few seconds and the little fan sped up about 3 times for a few seconds so its able to regulate in gta just fine,
> 
> .


This is not IBT AVX verson, sorry I'm not just picking on you but just wanted to point this out.
You'll find the AVX version here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

When I set it to run a few passes on High (with a butt load of things running even) it looks like this

note the huge difference in GFlops and Time.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Thats what im saying though... Vrm and nb get lots of air as is and with the top fans pulling then its sucking the heat and air from the small 3000+rpm 0.7a fan out the top.
> 
> Plot thickens on this mystery tmpin1 high temp reading... https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=254668.0
> 
> I just ran 1 pass on ibt avx with case side open and could feel no heat on nb or vrm sinks. Supposedly msi say its a dummy reading in that link above?


tmpin1 is socket. No doubt.
When you see the screenshot you posted, that temp reading raises from 40 ish to 80 ish. And 40 idle seems like a temp you can expect in your situation with your clock.
So, sorry to say but it isn't a mystery high temp reading. It's just you going crazy on the not so great board and cooling.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It could be your chip, but I would say it's a mix of your chip, not so great mobo and lacking cooler.
> 
> The recommended temps are to keep CPU Cores around 60C ish and Socket at 70C ish but I think the new numbers are be 70C for the Cores and 80C for Socket. Any one who started OCing a while back though try not to get near 70C period though on Visheras.
> 
> The lesser quality 6 Phase design of your MSI can hold back your OC compared to a lot of the users with a kitty (sabertooth) or ROG mobo with some of the best Mosfet/vrm at 8 phases.
> 
> From my experience if you can't pass IBT VH 20 runs you have a high chance of freezing or crashing in some games. Even 20 runs might not be enough for final stabilization tests. I agree though do not go above 1.56v especially with your current cooling. Only options are to have a inefficient mid/high OC with high voltage or a efficient mid/low OC with a lower voltage setting.
> 
> As for the comment about everything is unstable if not running at standard speeds. You sound like hurricane. You are right, but if you test your OC ridiculously and your PC never crashes then you can live your life without worrying about instability until something appears to crash your PC. You do mediocre testing then there's a higher chance your PC will crash on you during an important thing. More to worry about if tens of people tell you your not stable.
> I was waiting for these pics haha


Agreed, agreed and agreed.

I have a kitty so i can talk my share. Previous 990fx ud3 also had 8 phases but was nowhere near as stable as this little kicker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The motherboard you have will probably not get past 4.6 ghz on IBT AVX , even with a very good supporting cast of quality psu and cooling. That said you can usually game etc at higher clocks than you can stress with these chips because not many games will fully load 8 cores, at least not for very long ( mostly just during load screens etc.).
> Others have given some good advice, but it's up to you to follow it or not. Unless you have a spare motherboard, I'd keep clocks at 4.6 and the voltage below 1.5
> Just a bit of information for you to consider, the difference in wattage between the stock VID and the 1.55 volts you are trying to push is at least 150 .


Yep.
Like I said a few pages back. "If he wants to go on with what he is doing and damage things prematurely, feel free".

Crazy, right? The amounts of heat these chips put out. One could easily cook on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> This is not IBT AVX verson, sorry I'm not just picking on you but just wanted to point this out.
> You'll find the AVX version here http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> When I set it to run a few passes on High (with a butt load of things running even) it looks like this
> 
> note the huge difference in GFlops and Time.


Oops. That slipped by me.

Thanks Sandman, how are you btw?


----------



## The Sandman

Doing GREAT, well till win10 came my way.
Having to slightly re-tune the OC due to this. (not that it's a bad thing)









Thought I'd better point that fact out about the non AVX as we all know how the true AVX adds even more stress/temps etc than standard version.
If he thought he was having issues with heat before...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Stress testing is usually, Prime, IBT AVX, or Aida, you usually start at a low clock , testing as you go.

You don't have to do this but if you don't then you can't claim your overclock is stable.

( I hate IPad keyboards !)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Doing GREAT, well till win10 came my way.
> Having to slightly return the OC due to this. (not that it's a bad thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd better point that fact out about the non AVX as we all know how the true AVX adds even more stress/temps etc than standard version.
> If he thought he was having issues with heat before...


Didn't realize he was on an H-55 either, 4.5 ghz 1.45 volts would be about the limit for real stressing I'd think.


----------



## Mike The Owl

XKrNMBoYx
I was waiting for these pics haha

If you've got it flaunt it, if you haven't got it flaunt it anyway, someone may not think you are an idiot!

Mike the Owl, clear for take off , runway three , Leeds Airport....


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> XKrNMBoYx
> I was waiting for these pics haha
> 
> If you've got it flaunt it, if you haven't got it flaunt it anyway, someone may not think you are an idiot!
> 
> Mike the Owl, clear for take off , runway three , Leeds Airport....
























Good one!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Doing GREAT, well till win10 came my way.
> Having to slightly re-tune the OC due to this. (not that it's a bad thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd better point that fact out about the non AVX as we all know how the true AVX adds even more stress/temps etc than standard version.
> If he thought he was having issues with heat before...


Ha ha

True. I kinda was happy he actually went to stress testing instead of the GTA-runs stability check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Stress testing is usually, Prime, IBT AVX, or Aida, you usually start at a low clock , testing as you go.
> 
> You don't have to do this but if you don't then you can't claim your overclock is stable.
> 
> ( I hate IPad keyboards !)


Its not even about claiming.
If you just set something and go and then run into trouble you won't have a clue to what the cause is. All variables are there together at once then.
While if you go step by step you can (somewhat) narrow it down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Didn't realize he was on an H-55 either, 4.5 ghz 1.45 volts would be about the limit for real stressing I'd think.


True.
People don't realize the amount of heat these chips put out.

If a h55 could keep the 83x0 at 4.9ghz, why on earth would we spend hundreds on custom loops.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Doing GREAT, well till win10 came my way.
> Having to slightly re-tune the OC due to this. (not that it's a bad thing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd better point that fact out about the non AVX as we all know how the true AVX adds even more stress/temps etc than standard version.
> If he thought he was having issues with heat before...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha
> 
> True. I kinda was happy he actually went to stress testing instead of the GTA-runs stability check.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Stress testing is usually, Prime, IBT AVX, or Aida, you usually start at a low clock , testing as you go.
> 
> You don't have to do this but if you don't then you can't claim your overclock is stable.
> 
> ( I hate IPad keyboards !)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not even about claiming.
> If you just set something and go and then run into trouble you won't have a clue to what the cause is. All variables are there together at once then.
> While if you go step by step you can (somewhat) narrow it down.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Didn't realize he was on an H-55 either, 4.5 ghz 1.45 volts would be about the limit for real stressing I'd think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> People don't realize the amount of heat these chips put out.
> 
> If a h55 could keep the 83x0 at 4.9ghz, why on earth would we spend hundreds on custom loops.
Click to expand...

The scary thing is that the MSI AM3+ boards I have will NOT throttle when you have active phase management turned off along with other power saving features. Which if you don't know what you are doing, is a good recipe for smoke. Not sure about this particular board, but it would appear it is similar.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The scary thing is that the MSI AM3+ boards I have will NOT throttle when you have active phase management turned off along with other power saving features. Which if you don't know what you are doing, is a good recipe for smoke. Not sure about this particular board, but it would appear it is similar.


Yep, looks like it.

I didn't know that particular fact but I did tell him that he was going to damage stuff if he keeps going on the same foot.

Reminds me of my old Sempron 1600. Cooler died or something, didn't know it. Until there literally came smoke out of the case and the socket was fried.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The scary thing is that the MSI AM3+ boards I have will NOT throttle when you have active phase management turned off along with other power saving features. Which if you don't know what you are doing, is a good recipe for smoke. Not sure about this particular board, but it would appear it is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like it.
> 
> I didn't know that particular fact but I did tell him that he was going to damage stuff if he keeps going on the same foot.
> 
> Reminds me of my old Sempron 1600. Cooler died or something, didn't know it. Until there literally came smoke out of the case and the socket was fried.
Click to expand...

I handed down a 965 be rig to my sister, she has 2 long haired cats in the house and leaves it on 24/7 - the cats cuddle up to it to keep warm. Inevitably the cpu hsf got caked with hair to the point that the fan died . She said I needed to look at it because it was acting "weird". I open the case and it looked like an obese mouse was sitting on the motherboard.... uugh. I pulled the HSF , and the chip - the socket actually had burnish marks around it with some darkening of the white plastic around the pins. I cleaned it up, put a new stock hsf on it and it has ran ever since ( 2 years now iirc. I believe the board is an MSI DKA 790 GX - mem is a little foggy after so many builds..lol.


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The motherboard you have will probably not get past 4.6 ghz on IBT AVX , even with a very good supporting cast of quality psu and cooling. That said you can usually game etc at higher clocks than you can stress with these chips because not many games will fully load 8 cores, at least not for very long ( mostly just during load screens etc.).
> Others have given some good advice, but it's up to you to follow it or not. Unless you have a spare motherboard, I'd keep clocks at 4.6 and the voltage below 1.5
> Just a bit of information for you to consider, the difference in wattage between the stock VID and the 1.55 volts you are trying to push is at least 150 .


Thats what i was thinking.. I read a few things about stress testing vs real world usage and basically came to the conclusion you could eek out a higher OC for gaming and normal use than you could run for long periods in a stress test.

Regarding fan blowing on back of the board.. I keep asking because im unclear on what you guys are saying needs to have some air. That last post makes me think im basically wanting to hit the actual socket the cpu sits in. If thats the case id want something blowing down under tue cpu cooler between it and the mobo.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I handed down a 965 be rig to my sister, she has 2 long haired cats in the house and leaves it on 24/7 - the cats cuddle up to it to keep warm. Inevitably the cpu hsf got caked with hair to the point that the fan died . She said I needed to look at it because it was acting "weird". I open the case and it looked like an obese mouse was sitting on the motherboard.... uugh. I pulled the HSF , and the chip - the socket actually had burnish marks around it with some darkening of the white plastic around the pins. I cleaned it up, put a new stock hsf on it and it has ran ever since ( 2 years now iirc. I believe the board is an MSI DKA 790 GX - mem is a little foggy after so many builds..lol.


Oh wow.
Made me lol so bad. Obese mouse. I am a picture thinker and I could literally see it.








Brother, it is acting weird. Can you please look at it?









But, man. Decent motherboard to survive such abuse and still run no problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i was thinking.. I read a few things about stress testing vs real world usage and basically came to the conclusion you could eek out a higher OC for gaming and normal use than you could run for long periods in a stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding fan blowing on back of the board.. I keep asking because im unclear on what you guys are saying needs to have some air. That last post makes me think im basically wanting to hit the actual socket the cpu sits in. If thats the case id want something blowing down under tue cpu cooler between it and the mobo.


Look. You have the motherboard where the socket is placed on (the socket is where the cpu is placed into). Then on the rear of the board you have the backplate, probably changed to hold the cooler you use. You are supposed to put some (or a lot) airflow over that area to lower the socket temp, and will also cool the vrm a bit.



To make that work you might have to mod you side panel to be able to mount an fan that blows over the rear of the socket. That is case dependent, and we don't know (at least I don't) which case you use. That's why I posted pictures of my mod of the side panel.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Thats what i was thinking.. I read a few things about stress testing vs real world usage and basically came to the conclusion you could eek out a higher OC for gaming and normal use than you could run for long periods in a stress test.
> 
> Regarding fan blowing on back of the board.. I keep asking because im unclear on what you guys are saying needs to have some air. That last post makes me think im basically wanting to hit the actual socket the cpu sits in. If thats the case id want something blowing down under tue cpu cooler between it and the mobo.


It's true but I think it's safe to find a stable overclock through testing first. Once you record your stable settings you can then try for a more lenient gaming stable OC. A gaming stable OC has a higher chance of going bad with game patches, different graphical settings, or just different games. At least if you have the settings for an OC that passed decent stressing you can shorten the work for when a game starts to mess up in you.

For the fan for the socket. You literally get a fan behind the motherboard where your socket would be on the other side and let it cool the socket area. Fan doesn't have to be contacting the mobo. Either put it between the side panel and mobo if you have room or you'll need to make a hole/space on the side panel and mount it outside blowing air in.


----------



## dmcl325i

Oh yes i want a fully stable OC. Im just saying it seems like i can get away with a few hundred extra mhz for gta v atleast. Temps were not too bad in gta at 4.9ghz but in IBT AVX it locked up after like 5 seconds and after dropping vcore a little and dropping to 4.8ghz it did not freeze it just heats tmpin1. All other temps are acceptable, just tmpin1.

@ chopper, see i wasnt quite sure if you guys meant cooling the board around the actual socket. I had fingers all around and felt no real heat which is why i couldnt get what tmpin1 was referring to. Makes sense now. The cooler is cooling top half of cpu but theres nothing to cool the actual socket/mobo below it. I doubled up on the central fans for fun and giggles, didnt make any real difference in tmpin1 temps. Now that i know where to cool i could maybe mount a small fan on the back of the case behind the socket or something.

Also i have not messed with any safety features, etc. All i am changing right now is cpu nb, vcore and cpu multiplier. I am also on the lookout for a beefier mobo. Bidding on a crosshair v formula z among a few others. Missed out on a gd80 already.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It's true but I think it's safe to find a stable overclock through testing first. Once you record your stable settings you can then try for a more lenient gaming stable OC. A gaming stable OC has a higher chance of going bad with game patches, different graphical settings, or just different games. At least if you have the settings for an OC that passed decent stressing you can shorten the work for when a game starts to mess up in you.
> 
> For the fan for the socket. You literally get a fan behind the motherboard where your socket would be on the other side and let it cool the socket area. Fan doesn't have to be contacting the mobo. Either put it between the side panel and mobo if you have room or you'll need to make a hole/space on the side panel and mount it outside blowing air in.


this I'd exactly why I don't have a "gaming stable" profile...even if you do an awesome job of backing up files os corruption or simply corruption of game files can cause a reinstall of games and or Windows...this is simply a pain in the tailpipe...I don't keep important files or anything mission critical but my time is pretty important to me and I don't "pc" as much as I used to so installing programs and Windows all over again isn't how I want to spend that time...I want to shoot heads, kill zombies, explore something, or simply overclock something without a huge headache...sure it can happen while overclocking too but you get the idea...I also run periodic health scans of my hard drives and such while I'm sleeping or out doing something to help prevent issues


----------



## dmcl325i

Tbh its mainly the option to OC a bit harder for gaming occasionally.. Likely end up being one of those things you do and then never use in the end up lol

I dug out those little blower fans. They are 5v 0.1a so i wired up 2 in series for experimentations sake. Cant find anything to tie them to though to direct the air under the h55's cooling plate on the cpu though.. Should have a test done in ibt avx shortly.. See if it helps pull down that tmpin1.


----------



## mus1mus

How many pages is this stable, game stable, gonna take?

@Chopper1591 the multi quotes are hurting me on mobile.


----------



## dmcl325i

Ok now i think were getting somewhere.. Placement sucks and they ate only little tiny things but they did slow tmpin1 rising. I managed 2 and a bit passes on high in ibt avx before i stopped it at 85c.

I may cut out an opening in the side panel and mount a fan on the case behind the socket on the rear of the mobo. If im careful i can cut a fan hole and fit a dust screen over it and have it looking like it came that way. Dont want no crazy frankenstein looking things lol



If i can stop tmpin1 from rising then ill be on to a winner as all other temps stay at a reasonable value. Its only tmpin1 that keeps creeping higher.


----------



## mus1mus

Good luck with your board.

I can still remember someone who lost a good chip with an MSI.


----------



## dmcl325i

Hopefully not but isht happens lol

Im hovering in the 68-75c ballpark for tmpin1. Currently running the 8th pass of 10 in ibt avx on high.

How yall like me naaaaaooooo! Lol



Btw i should have put a no frills 120mm on there. That xigmatec 140 is pulling air in the middle and pushing at the sides...

EDIT: what what in the butt? i said what what in the butt..










took both those little blowers off and put the 140mm fan on the back for that result. does this mean im "stable" at 4.7ghz?







looks like i need to make something a little more permanent on the back of the board there.. maybe another little monster of a CPU sink fan or perhaps a larger blower that i can sneakily install sideways back there with a little deflector to shoot the air down onto the back of the PCB so i dont have to cut a hole in the back side of the case. seen a nice 95mm x 95mm 12v 1 amp blower on fleabay and i have 1 unused fan header at the top of the board (where i plugged that 140mm fan into for my IBT test).. might just be able to shoehorn that sucker in back there depending on the width of it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> I actually have about 5 or 10 little blower fans i bought ages ago for something. Was thinking of using those for something but i dont remember off hand if they are 5v or 12v so i need to check. They are small enough to squeeze into the space behind the radiator/cpu fans.
> 
> Also if i switch the top fans from pushing out to pulling in then theres some airflow on the other end of the VRM and that rear area right there but i think flipping those fans might mess with the airflow through the case and through the rad... Might just have to try it and see. I have other fans laying around.. I could shoehorn in a 90cfm 140mm xigmatec fan in place of that little one but the little one shifts an absurd amount of air for the size of it and its firing it all out into the northbridge and over the VRM sinks.
> 
> Rome wasnt built in a day though.. This is my first setup fan wise. If i really need to i can make up brackets and stick a few small/powerful fans in that area.
> 
> This was also a "budget" build as much as was possible. The xigmatec 140mm fans i got used as they were removed from cpu coolers and was an auction for 3 of them. Building up a rig for the gf also so im coming down with stock corsair case fans and cpu cooler fans at the minute lol


Dial your clock down to 4.6 and test with Very high IBT AVX for 10-20 runs to be gaming stable. Colder the chips are the better as people have said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Didn't realize he was on an H-55 either, 4.5 ghz 1.45 volts would be about the limit for real stressing I'd think.


Agreed, unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Thats what i was thinking.. I read a few things about stress testing vs real world usage and basically came to the conclusion you could eek out a higher OC for gaming and normal use than you could run for long periods in a stress test.
> 
> Regarding fan blowing on back of the board.. I keep asking because im unclear on what you guys are saying needs to have some air. That last post makes me think im basically wanting to hit the actual socket the cpu sits in. If thats the case id want something blowing down under tue cpu cooler between it and the mobo.


Using stress testing is to ensure you're stable for real world applications. When I was a noob I did all the same mistakes as you and ended up with a corrupt Win7 install lol, there is absolutely no reason people shouldn't be stress testing. It's just laziness (I can say this from experience!)









Anyway, keep it up, we'll get you stable and gaming in no time.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Hopefully not but isht happens lol
> 
> Im hovering in the 68-75c ballpark for tmpin1. Currently running the 8th pass of 10 in ibt avx on high.
> 
> How yall like me naaaaaooooo! Lol
> 
> Btw i should have put a no frills 120mm on there. That xigmatec 140 is pulling air in tue middle and pushing at the sides...
> 
> EDIT: what what in the butt? i said what what in the butt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took both those little blowers off and put the 140mm fan on the back for that result. does this mean im "stable" at 4.7ghz?


Haha! NICE!!!!


----------



## dmcl325i

Im not as think as you confuse i am









I just wasnt sure where people were talking about tmpin1 being at. Now i know the location i need to cool i will cool it lol

You can see though all my other temps are pretty good so that little weeny h55 is doing the trick with the sp120's on it. I just need to figure a way to cool the actual socket/mobo around or behind it. I think a fan of some sort on the back will do the job. The 140mm fan i stuck on there sucks for that, it doesnt flow well being so close to the mobo, it must be designed for unrestricted flow. I might re-run same test with one of the boggo corsair 120mm case fans in its place tomorrow and see if it improves.

I may be back up to 4.8ghz yet.. Although i think i have more or less proved my point on the single slot weeny little h55 cooler in an sp120 sandwich. Theres even a little air leakage between the front pusher and the rad, might make up a little gasket or something so its forcing all the air through the rad with no leaking around the edges.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Im not as think as you confuse i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wasnt sure where people were talking about tmpin1 being at. Now i know the location i need to cool i will cool it lol
> 
> You can see though all my other temps are pretty good so that little weeny h55 is doing the trick with the sp120's on it. I just need to figure a way to cool the actual socket/mobo around or behind it. I think a fan of some sort on the back will do the job. The 140mm fan i stuck on there sucks for that, it doesnt flow well being so close to the mobo, it must be designed for unrestricted flow. I might re-run same test with one of the boggo corsair 120mm case fans in its place tomorrow and see if it improves.
> 
> I may be back up to 4.8ghz yet.. Although i think i have more or less proved my point on the single slot weeny little h55 cooler in an sp120 sandwich. Theres even a little air leakage between the front pusher and the rad, might make up a little gasket or something so its forcing all the air through the rad with no leaking around the edges.


Well the SP120s do move a bunch of air at max speeds but are also loud. I have 9-11 SP120L and when they all run at max 2200-2600 they are almost enough to drown out my ref 290xs. Ideally I don't run them at max except when stressing.

Until you can pass IBT VH 20/30 to IBT Max 20/30 though I stand by saying thick 120mm to 240mm rad as a minimum.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Until you can pass IBT VH 20/30 to IBT Max 20/30 though I stand by saying thick 120mm to 240mm rad as a minimum.


I have to agree my loop with 720mm of rad space at 4.8 1.524v hits 60c at 40 runs very high ibt...without any load on the gpus


----------



## dmcl325i

See thats whats not adding up with what im seeing here. So far i have not had any problem regulating actual cpu temp or any other temps besides the socket temp on the mobo? Actual cpu temp was only like 35c the whole time i ran those 10 passes on hard. Granted all fans were at 100%.

I agree the sp120's can get noisy. For gaming i run all fans on smart mode at speeds that arent too loud. The sp120's are run at about 60-70% and the case and little vrm/nb fan are run in smart mode at around 70-80%. They do occasionally increase in speed in gta but only for a few seconds then they drop back to the min set speeds. The overall fan setup isnt all that loud on those settings but for stress tests at 100% on all fans its a little noisy


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> See thats whats not adding up with what im seeing here. So far i have not had any problem regulating actual cpu temp or any other temps besides the socket temp on the mobo? Actual cpu temp was only like 35c the whole time i ran those 10 passes on hard. Granted all fans were at 100%.
> 
> I agree the sp120's can get noisy. For gaming i run all fans on smart mode at speeds that arent too loud. The sp120's are run at about 60-70% and the case and little vrm/nb fan are run in smart mode at around 70-80%. They do occasionally increase in speed in gta but only for a few seconds then they drop back to the min set speeds. The overall fan setup isnt all that loud on those settings but for stress tests at 100% on all fans its a little noisy


I don't know what's harder to get a hold of.

1. IBT AVX at the first page.
2. Very High - not HIGH
3. Your claimed temps are the minimums.
4. Stop talking like you are stable. You are not. You wanna prove it? RUN Prime Blend for even 2 Hours and/or IBT AVX as mentioned, 50 Passes.

People have been so kind to point you in the right direction and you keep ignoring that fact and injecting your point. It's really pointless for people that have been doing this longer than you have your system.

Lastly, SP120s suck.


----------



## dmcl325i

So you say 50 passes, others say 10 or 20.. Im not going to deliberately run the system in to the ground because one person wants to see this stress test and someone else wants to see that, etc.

Apart from needing to sort out something more permanent for the rear of the mobo. All other temps were fine as said i dont know how many times previously.... You can clearly see min and max temps. With the exception of tmpin1 which is socket temp, everything look fine. And that is socket temp and not cpu temp... Cpu temp sits around or below 40c.. And thats not minimum, minimum at idle is in the mid 20's usually for cpu.

Currently eyeing up server fans and projector fans. Not looking for gimmicky junk for cooling socket and possibly nb/vrm sinks if i change from the current little fan covering the two heatsinks. Im looking at fans ideally pulling in excess of 1-2a that i will need to power via ide or sata plugs from the psu. Dont intend to fart about with cooling for socket/nb/vrm areas.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Says it all really!


----------



## mus1mus

lol on one person's preference.

Then stop injecting how stable you are. We have a user with your same mindset. Guess where he is now.









20 minimum. 50 for the right amount of assurance. (takes just about an hour, while you game, rip a movie, encode a video for longer)

Your Temps are fine. For a short IBT run







enough said.



You are very right Mike. I wonder what this place would be if the regulars start doing this...


----------



## dmcl325i

Maybe i need to run ibt avx on very high and video my temps or something... Though its clear to see in the screenshots that the only temp thats getting out of hand is tmpin1 which a good fan on the back side of the mobo will deal with.

I have a temp meter with k type probe laying around somewhere. Do i need to dig it out and take pictures with it shoved in vrm/nb sinks and on the h55 rad and so on?

People seem to think im saying im right and your wrong here. Im not.. Im simply saying what im seeing on my pc infront of my own eyes. Not saying a smaller rad is better because thats obviously not true but i am saying my weeny little h55 rad in a fan sandwich seems to be doing its job pretty damn well it would seem based on the flack im getting here.


----------



## mus1mus

do eet.

Your goal is stability within temp bounds.


Spoiler: Just to give you an idea....


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Maybe i need to run ibt avx on very high and video my temps or something... Though its clear to see in the screenshots that the only temp thats getting out of hand is tmpin1 which a good fan on the back side of the mobo will deal with.
> 
> I have a temp meter with k type probe laying around somewhere. Do i need to dig it out and take pictures with it shoved in vrm/nb sinks and on the h55 rad and so on?
> 
> People seem to think im saying im right and your wrong here. Im not.. Im simply saying what im seeing on my pc infront of my own eyes. Not saying a smaller rad is better because thats obviously not true but i am saying my weeny little h55 rad in a fan sandwich seems to be doing its job pretty damn well it would seem based on the flack im getting here.


You keep saying you ran IBT AVX on High, you still haven't lol.
Please read my previous post about the AVX version http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/53630#post_24496275


----------



## Mike The Owl

Looking through my old stuff when I was just learning...



This is using prime and Aida, it was by experimenting with different voltage, clocks and ideas with help from the guys here (journeyman Mike and Gertie get a







here) that I started to understand what was being advised.

I thank all of you and recommend that the advise offered here is about as good as it gets


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> See thats whats not adding up with what im seeing here. So far i have not had any problem regulating actual cpu temp or any other temps besides the socket temp on the mobo? Actual cpu temp was only like 35c the whole time i ran those 10 passes on hard. Granted all fans were at 100%.
> 
> I agree the sp120's can get noisy. For gaming i run all fans on smart mode at speeds that arent too loud. The sp120's are run at about 60-70% and the case and little vrm/nb fan are run in smart mode at around 70-80%. They do occasionally increase in speed in gta but only for a few seconds then they drop back to the min set speeds. The overall fan setup isnt all that loud on those settings but for stress tests at 100% on all fans its a little noisy


Simple answer. You're still running IBT non AVX. The non AVX doesn't stress your CPU enough. I remember I made the same mistake when I first tried IBT. Temps were magical at low 30-40C. Then I got the right IBT AVX, linked on first page of this thread...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol on one person's preference.
> 
> Then stop injecting how stable you are. We have a user with your same mindset. *Guess where he is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 20 minimum. 50 for the right amount of assurance. (takes just about an hour, while you game, rip a movie, encode a video for longer)
> 
> Your Temps are fine. For a short IBT run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very right Mike. I wonder what this place would be if the regulars start doing this...


Assuming you mean me, i don't know where you get the idea from that i am at the same mindset as the other guy while i provide many screenshots of me running IBT AVX, Prime 95








Based by this you are by definition trolling which is not allowed on this forum remember..?

I am right here reading though the forum some times when i render my 4K video's i shot last week on my "unstable" system LOL
I have far more important stuff to do than sitting behind my PC all day and talking about stability of systems with a bunch of people who like to troll people who like to do things different just to make themselves feel good. I am past that childish behavior, i just report people who are incompetent on having a decent conversation.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Assuming you mean me, i don't know where you get the idea from that i am at the same mindset as the other guy while i provide many screenshots of me running IBT AVX, Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based by this you are by definition trolling which is not allowed on this forum remember..?
> 
> I am right here reading though the forum some times when i render my 4K video's i shot last week on my "unstable" system LOL
> I have far more important stuff to do than sitting behind my PC all day and talking about stability of systems with a bunch of people who like to troll people who like to do things different just to make themselves feel good. I am past that childish behavior, i just report people who are incompetent on having a decent conversation.


Thank god for that Hurricanes back! and I thought Mussi was taking the P*** out of me!









P.s How do you shot 4K movies on your system, my mains lead isn't long enough on my rig to get it out of the office?


----------



## zila

50 to 60 runs IBT AVX setting to at least Very High is the minimum. I personally go to 100 runs but that's just me. Prime Blend 24 hours. OCCT LinPack AVX compatible checked for at least 12 hours and then several hours of gaming such as BF4. You can call yourself fairly stable after that.

If you can't do that with your rig............I'm sorry but you just aren't anywhere near calling yourself stable. The search for a good stable rig is time consuming and very involved. If you don't want to go down this road then overclocking is just not for you. Nuff said.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 50 to 60 runs IBT AVX setting to at least Very High is the minimum. I personally go to 100 runs but that's just me. Prime Blend 24 hours. OCCT LinPack AVX compatible checked for at least 12 hours and then several hours of gaming such as BF4. You can call yourself fairly stable after that.
> 
> If you can't do that with your rig............I'm sorry but you just aren't anywhere near calling yourself stable. The search for a good stable rig is time consuming and very involved. If you don't want to go down this road then overclocking is just not for you. Nuff said.


Whooooow boy. A trifle over the top there. My Mrs would turn it off at the mains for wasting electricity, also I have to pay the bill!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Assuming you mean me, i don't know where you get the idea from that i am at the same mindset as the other guy while i provide many screenshots of me running IBT AVX, Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based by this you are by definition trolling which is not allowed on this forum remember..?
> 
> I am right here reading though the forum some times when i render my 4K video's i shot last week on my "unstable" system LOL
> I have far more important stuff to do than sitting behind my PC all day and talking about stability of systems with a bunch of people who like to troll people who like to do things different just to make themselves feel good. I am past that childish behavior, i just report people who are incompetent on having a decent conversation.


I didn't mention a name for a reason. But since you are butthurt, then maybe you feel like it's you.

But, to prove my point, maybe you can prove us wrong for saying IBT AVX and/or Prime for stability is a hoax.







Maybe posting a run of X265 encoding at 4K 8X Overkill?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thank god for that Hurricanes back! and I think Mussi was taking the P*** out of me!


Back? I never left lol

I am just very busy with my new hobby and other things I need to take care off. I am busy preparing an upcoming lawsuit so it takes a lot of time and preparation in order to have success.
I am also busy writing a letter to the minister of justice about their ridiculous way of working here.

So yeah, it's way more important than have pointless discussions with people who can't think outside of their own context.
Fortunately there are also nice people here that don't troll or bash people just to make themselves feel better


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Assuming you mean me, i don't know where you get the idea from that i am at the same mindset as the other guy while i provide many screenshots of me running IBT AVX, Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based by this you are by definition trolling which is not allowed on this forum remember..?
> 
> I am right here reading though the forum some times when i render my 4K video's i shot last week on my "unstable" system LOL
> I have far more important stuff to do than sitting behind my PC all day and talking about stability of systems with a bunch of people who like to troll people who like to do things different just to make themselves feel good. I am past that childish behavior, i just report people who are incompetent on having a decent conversation.


I have to agree with you here you've provided much more and at least conceded that you might not be 100 percent stable and that's ok too...Youve provided enough proof that you are at least fairly stable...but I do remember you having some issues and being resistant to stress testing at all...even you have to agree that there's no way he is stable with the proof he has provided...even you know that if you freeze consistently repeatedly at any task that's not even close to stable...even if going for "gaming stable" and you freeze within gaming you aren't stable to that definition either...this is like saying your car us running amazing...but when asked to showcase what it has saying oh it's a beast but it keeps cutting off every two miles...but it's a beast for those two miles lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Chill out guys









20 runs of IBT AVX very high or 4 hours of Realbench stress tests are my standards.

If you pass that then you are good to go in my book


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Chill out guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 runs of IBT AVX very high or 4 hours of Realbench stress tests are my standards.
> 
> If you pass that then you are good to go in my book


is three passes on high enough?


----------



## Benjiw

Oh boy! This is fun to read but I bet it will be gone from existence soon.

I forgot to do some overclocking this weekend tbh I haven't used my PC since last week. Things in my flat still don't have homes and I collapsed the other day due to doing too much. Meh need to get my student finance sorted and get that i5 rig and do some apples to apples.









As to our new friend, Get IBT AVX and do some proper testing, I know you think a lot of what we are saying is nonsense but it really isn't and no amount of imagination and misreading temps etc will escape the stone cold facts that you aren't stable, you aren't testing correctly and you're pumping too much heat into that tiny rad which once you start actually doing some real stress testing, you will understand.


----------



## JerDerv

I finally bought a new psu to replace my corsiar cx750. Got an EVGA 1050G









Going to try and take a break from replacing components for a while but eventually i want to jump on the Sabertooth band wagon. I figure if im replacing the mobo and duing a new OS install i might as well go SSD so ill be doing that all at once probably December/January

This is how she will sit for a while.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Chill out guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 runs of IBT AVX very high or *4 hours of Realbench* stress tests are my standards.
> 
> If you pass that then you are good to go in my book


That is fairly easy, don you thunk?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> is three passes on high enough?


10 minutes OCCT with AVX.







= 2 minutes Prime Blend = IBT AVX 3 runs at Very High = (um)STABLE


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I finally bought a new psu to replace my corsiar cx750. Got an EVGA 1050G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and take a break from replacing components for a while but eventually i want to jump on the Sabertooth band wagon. I figure if im replacing the mobo and duing a new OS install i might as well go SSD so ill be doing that all at once probably December/January
> 
> This is how she will sit for a while.


Looks good. Very good infact.









My 2 cents, gauge first if the chip is good.

How much Vcore is required to get to 4.8 with that board?

It's worth asking as, if you have a bad chip, the sabertooth will not push it further. Just saying.









If it's clocking fairly good, I would advise you to go for it.

The UD5 and the UD7 are good options too. Just so you can stay all dark inside. And not kitty poop.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Chill out guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 runs of IBT AVX very high or *4 hours of Realbench* stress tests are my standards.
> 
> If you pass that then you are good to go in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is fairly easy, don you thunk?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> is three passes on high enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10 minutes OCCT with AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = 2 minutes Prime Blend = IBT AVX 3 runs at Very High = (um)STABLE
Click to expand...

I've had overclocks that will pass 10 runs of IBT very high but not 2 hours of Realbench









And from my own testing it seems that Realbench throws out more heat than any other program I've tried on my setups.

I suppose 4 hours might not be enough for some but i do IBT for a quick check and then let Realbench do its thing while i go watch a movie or tinker with another rig


----------



## zila

Oh my God, the UD5 and UD7 are just gorgeous for a black setup. I love the look of my UD5's.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Whooooow boy. A trifle over the top there. My Mrs would turn it off at the mains for wasting electricity, also I have to pay the bill!


I know Mike, it is kinda over the top. But my gosh how I hate to get kicked out of a game just because my rig was just that little teensie eensie bit unstable. And you know it's always gonna happen just when the game is getting good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had overclocks that will pass 10 runs of IBT very high but not 2 hours of Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from my own testing it seems that Realbench throws out more heat than any other program I've tried on my setups.
> 
> I suppose 4 hours might not be enough for some but i do IBT for a quick check and then let Realbench do its thing while i go watch a movie or tinker with another rig


I believe it's easy to pass Realbench. But will dig on it tonight. 8 hours.









It is hotter yes, on the cores. Not much on the Socket. Indicative of much lower amps CPU pulls. AVX on the other hand pulls more amps.

Just note Realbench is not soo hard on RAM and Cache.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks good. Very good infact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents, gauge first if the chip is good.
> 
> How much Vcore is required to get to 4.8 with that board?
> 
> It's worth asking as, if you have a bad chip, the sabertooth will not push it further. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's clocking fairly good, I would advise you to go for it.
> 
> The UD5 and the UD7 are good options too. Just so you can stay all dark inside. And not kitty poop.


Thanks man!







I was under the impression that a nicer board had the potential to achieve a stable OC at a lower vcore.

These are my known stable OCs with this chip on the UD3 after improving VRM cooling. Cooler is an H110 with noctua IPPC 2000rpms. Just using the cpu multiplier. FSB is 200.

FX-8370E @ 4.7Ghz
LLC MED.
VCORE BIOS: 1.437
VCORE IDLE: 1.42
VCORE LOAD: 1.40
Max package temp: 59c
Avg package temp: 52c

FX-8370E @ 4.8Ghz
LLC MED.
VCORE BIOS: 1.50
VCORE IDLE: 1.48
VCORE LOAD: 1.46
Max package temp: 66c (Sometimes hits 68/69 loading games)
Avg package temp: 57c

I cant achieve a stable 4.9ghz adding more voltage past 1.537 starts resulting in BSOD when stress testing. Doesn't matter anyways as my cooling is insufficient for more voltage.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Oh my God, the UD5 and UD7 are just gorgeous for a black setup. I love the look of my UD5's.


I'm not a fan of the UD5 anymore after my rev 1 board popped a VRM and killed my first FX8350, wouldn't mind but... my vcore etc wasn't that high.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had overclocks that will pass 10 runs of IBT very high but not 2 hours of Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from my own testing it seems that Realbench throws out more heat than any other program I've tried on my setups.
> 
> I suppose 4 hours might not be enough for some but i do IBT for a quick check and then let Realbench do its thing while i go watch a movie or tinker with another rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's easy to pass Realbench. But will dig on it tonight. 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hotter yes, on the cores. Not much on the Socket. Indicative of much lower amps CPU pulls. AVX on the other hand pulls more amps.
> 
> Just note Realbench is not soo hard on RAM and Cache.
Click to expand...

True on all counts!









I'd never recommend a single stress test and call it a universal thing.

Thats why i run IBT first then Realbench









And hotter on the cores is exactly what i want seeing as how my socket temp is well covered


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that a nicer board had the potential to achieve a stable OC at a lower vcore.
> 
> These are my known stable OCs with this chip on the UD3 after improving VRM cooling. Cooler is an H110 with noctua IPPC 2000rpms. Just using the cpu multiplier. FSB is 200.
> 
> FX-8370E @ 4.7Ghz
> LLC MED.
> VCORE BIOS: 1.437
> VCORE IDLE: 1.42
> VCORE LOAD: 1.40
> Max package temp: 59c
> Avg package temp: 52c
> 
> FX-8370E @ 4.8Ghz
> LLC MED.
> VCORE BIOS: 1.50
> VCORE IDLE: 1.48
> VCORE LOAD: 1.46
> Max package temp: 66c (Sometimes hits 68/69 loading games)
> Avg package temp: 57c
> 
> I cant achieve a stable 4.9ghz adding more voltage past 1.537 starts resulting in BSOD when stress testing. Doesn't matter anyways as my cooling is insufficient for more voltage.


Approaching 1.5 Vcore is already north of what that board can do. So you will indeed get higher clocks than that in a better board. By how much is not guaranteed.

Just part of the lottery we are in.








Every chip is different to speculate without a hands down experience.

Psst. Kitty's socket is also hotter. UD7s have them cooler as I have heard. They are priced the same just in case you end up in search for your next board. UD5 users can tell you more on the board.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm not a fan of the UD5 anymore after my rev 1 board popped a VRM and killed my first FX8350, wouldn't mind but... my vcore etc wasn't that high.


I understand Benji, I have a Rev.1 that I have the vdroop hard mod on. I use a 965BE in that one. It works great. I also have Rev. 3 board and I am looking for a decent 1090T or 1100T to put into it. My FX-8350 and My FX-8320 are on a Formula-Z and a Sabertooth respectively. I don't trust any other boards for those chips. I too lost an FX-8350 on a AsRock Extreme9 and I wasn't pushing very hard either. It just burnt out the vrms. I know how you feel.


----------



## JerDerv

Im just not a fan of Gigabyte after seeing how poorly the VRM heatsink thermal pad made contact with the vrms. The pcb was totally warped because the center most vrms had barely any contact with the thermal pad. Once creating a back plate and replacing the thermal pads i then was able to achieve decent clocks. Even still many are telling me nobody has ever got over 4.8ghz with the ud3. Somethings limiting the stability/power in the board.

I would just go for it and get a asus crosshair formula z but my case wont allow crossfirex in the lower most slot and i dont want to but both my cards right next to eachother. The saber tooth has better pcie x16 spacing that will work well for my setup. I dont mind the color.

I hear the socket temp for the kitty can be tamed with a fan on the rear of the cpu socket. Even so i totally understand i might still end up at 4.8ghz. Atleast at that point i know its the chip...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had overclocks that will pass 10 runs of IBT very high but not 2 hours of Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from my own testing it seems that Realbench throws out more heat than any other program I've tried on my setups.
> 
> I suppose 4 hours might not be enough for some but i do IBT for a quick check and then let Realbench do its thing while i go watch a movie or tinker with another rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's easy to pass Realbench. But will dig on it tonight. 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hotter yes, on the cores. Not much on the Socket. Indicative of much lower amps CPU pulls. AVX on the other hand pulls more amps.
> 
> Just note Realbench is not soo hard on RAM and Cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True on all counts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never recommend a single stress test and call it a universal thing.
> 
> Thats why i run IBT first then Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hotter on the cores is exactly what i want seeing as how my socket temp is well covered
Click to expand...

How are you cooling the Kitty's socket?

Mine's still up by about 5C above the cores on IBT. Even with fans on both side and in an open set-up.









Will probably look at my heatsink.


----------



## Benjiw

I wish I could liquid cool my socket, I honestly wouldn't mind!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that a nicer board had the potential to achieve a stable OC at a lower vcore.
> 
> These are my known stable OCs with this chip on the UD3 after improving VRM cooling. Cooler is an H110 with noctua IPPC 2000rpms. Just using the cpu multiplier. FSB is 200.
> 
> FX-8370E @ 4.7Ghz
> LLC MED.
> VCORE BIOS: 1.437
> VCORE IDLE: 1.42
> VCORE LOAD: 1.40
> Max package temp: 59c
> Avg package temp: 52c
> 
> FX-8370E @ 4.8Ghz
> LLC MED.
> VCORE BIOS: 1.50
> VCORE IDLE: 1.48
> VCORE LOAD: 1.46
> Max package temp: 66c (Sometimes hits 68/69 loading games)
> Avg package temp: 57c
> 
> I cant achieve a stable 4.9ghz adding more voltage past 1.537 starts resulting in BSOD when stress testing. Doesn't matter anyways as my cooling is insufficient for more voltage.


first off your rig looks very good... secondly thank god.. a new face to this thread that understands the chip is a reactor







your e chip is almost exactly the same as the other 8320 in my fiances rig it takes 1.48 under load to be ibt avx very high stable... i really do need to swap those when she isnt looking... this e chip i have is a piggy past 4.6....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Im just not a fan of Gigabyte after seeing how poorly the VRM heatsink thermal pad made contact with the vrms. The pcb was totally warped because the center most vrms had barely any contact with the thermal pad. Once creating a back plate and replacing the thermal pads i then was able to achieve decent clocks. Even still many are telling me nobody has ever got over 4.8ghz with the ud3. Somethings limiting the stability/power in the board.
> 
> I would just go for it and get a asus crosshair formula z but my case wont allow crossfirex in the lower most slot and i dont want to but both my cards right next to eachother. The saber tooth has better pcie x16 spacing that will work well for my setup. I dont mind the color.
> 
> I hear the socket temp for the kitty can be tamed with a fan on the rear of the cpu socket. Even so i totally understand i might still end up at 4.8ghz. Atleast at that point i know its the chip...


Nice that you get what we're up to.









Are you planning on trifire? Or quad?

Electrical X16 slots on both kitty and CHVFZ are in identical spaces if I am right. Dual card shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had overclocks that will pass 10 runs of IBT very high but not 2 hours of Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from my own testing it seems that Realbench throws out more heat than any other program I've tried on my setups.
> 
> I suppose 4 hours might not be enough for some but i do IBT for a quick check and then let Realbench do its thing while i go watch a movie or tinker with another rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's easy to pass Realbench. But will dig on it tonight. 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hotter yes, on the cores. Not much on the Socket. Indicative of much lower amps CPU pulls. AVX on the other hand pulls more amps.
> 
> Just note Realbench is not soo hard on RAM and Cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True on all counts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never recommend a single stress test and call it a universal thing.
> 
> Thats why i run IBT first then Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hotter on the cores is exactly what i want seeing as how my socket temp is well covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you cooling the Kitty's socket?
> 
> Mine's still up by about 5C above the cores on IBT. Even with fans on both side and in an open set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably look at my heatsink.
Click to expand...

Oh i was talking about my CVF but I'll check the kitty later tonight.

I've got 2 x 80mm Arctic Cooling F8's (one for each side) and they do a nice job without being overly noisy


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How are you cooling the Kitty's socket?
> 
> Mine's still up by about 5C above the cores on IBT. Even with fans on both side and in an open set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably look at my heatsink.


thats about what mine runs too.. 5c above... ive tried four different fans... the stock heatsink fan, the 140mm bgears fan, 120mm cougar 1200rpm, and for giggles the 200mm fan that came with the apevia dreamer case lol... the 120 cougar has done the best.. despite the bgears fan pushing more pressure and airflow...i was at 20C above core before i fanned the back of the saber when i went water...also mine is open case right now too... no side panels or top... just front panel and open chassis..


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice that you get what we're up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning on trifire? Or quad?
> 
> Electrical X16 slots on both kitty and CHVFZ are in identical spaces if I am right. Dual card shouldnt be an issue.


Just dual card. I'll have to look again but I thought the basement in the s340 case prevented me from using the lower slots. I'll look into it more.

I appreciate the input guys.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> first off your rig looks very good... secondly thank god.. a new face to this thread that understands the chip is a reactor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your e chip is almost exactly the same as the other 8320 in my fiances rig it takes 1.48 under load to be ibt avx very high stable... i really do need to swap those when she isnt looking... this e chip i have is a piggy past 4.6....


Thanks! Haha yeah.... I was doing a lot of research and somehow came to the conclusion the 8370e was the best chip to overclock. I probably could have got 4.8ghz out of just an 8320 haha.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Just dual card. I'll have to look again but I thought the basement in the s340 case prevented me from using the lower slots. I'll look into it more.
> 
> I appreciate the input guys.


I see what you mean now. And looked at the board as well.

The 2nd X16 slot on the CHVFZ is a slot below your UD3's. I mean single PCIe slot down. So the GPU might be hanging right at the level of the board's bottom.

Check you case if that will be allowed esp since you are air cooling the GPUs.

On a note though, SLI at X16 and X8 may not have that big of an impact. But the other guys can attest to this better.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Thanks! Haha yeah.... I was doing a lot of research and somehow came to the conclusion the 8370e was the best chip to overclock. I probably could have got 4.8ghz out of just an 8320 haha.


It's just a part of the game of luck we are playing.









But,,,,,,

There must be a reason why some chips are being binned to lower SKUs.

My 8320E clocks to 5.0 at 1.500. But is waaaaay hotter running than any of my chips. Runs 75C at 1.5 on water. Lapping it eorked though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've had overclocks that will pass 10 runs of IBT very high but not 2 hours of Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from my own testing it seems that Realbench throws out more heat than any other program I've tried on my setups.
> 
> I suppose 4 hours might not be enough for some but i do IBT for a quick check and then let Realbench do its thing while i go watch a movie or tinker with another rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's easy to pass Realbench. But will dig on it tonight. 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hotter yes, on the cores. Not much on the Socket. Indicative of much lower amps CPU pulls. AVX on the other hand pulls more amps.
> 
> Just note Realbench is not soo hard on RAM and Cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True on all counts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never recommend a single stress test and call it a universal thing.
> 
> Thats why i run IBT first then Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hotter on the cores is exactly what i want seeing as how my socket temp is well covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you cooling the Kitty's socket?
> 
> Mine's still up by about 5C above the cores on IBT. Even with fans on both side and in an open set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably look at my heatsink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i was talking about my CVF but I'll check the kitty later tonight.
> 
> I've got 2 x 80mm Arctic Cooling F8's (one for each side) and they do a nice job without being overly noisy
Click to expand...

Yep, Kitty runs 5-6c hotter on the socket than it does on the core for me as well, went to run IBT AVX 20 passes and my rig shut-down somewhere around the 6th pass i think and it wasn't temp related (core was 57c and socket was 65c iirc) even the vrms were all under 65c so i think it might be my PSU :/

(using a AX1200i atm)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, Kitty runs 5-6c hotter on the socket than it does on the core for me as well, went to run IBT AVX 20 passes and my rig shut-down somewhere around the 6th pass i think and it wasn't temp related (core was 57c and socket was 65c iirc) even the vrms were all under 65c so i think it might be my PSU :/
> 
> (using a AX1200i atm)


You are just UNSTABLE







J/K

Is that the same 1200i you mentioned before?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, Kitty runs 5-6c hotter on the socket than it does on the core for me as well, went to run IBT AVX 20 passes and my rig shut-down somewhere around the 6th pass i think and it wasn't temp related (core was 57c and socket was 65c iirc) even the vrms were all under 65c so i think it might be my PSU :/
> 
> (using a AX1200i atm)


Yeah not temp related I think. I've passed IBT AVX Max 50 Runs with socket temps almost 80C and core in the high 60C's. Then again that OC wasn't quite stable. Didn't crash in any stressing except DA:I initial loading and AC:U which could be related to have been pre-patch version of the game.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, Kitty runs 5-6c hotter on the socket than it does on the core for me as well, went to run IBT AVX 20 passes and my rig shut-down somewhere around the 6th pass i think and it wasn't temp related (core was 57c and socket was 65c iirc) even the vrms were all under 65c so i think it might be my PSU :/
> 
> (using a AX1200i atm)
> 
> 
> 
> You are just UNSTABLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> 
> Is that the same 1200i you mentioned before?
Click to expand...

That it is.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, Kitty runs 5-6c hotter on the socket than it does on the core for me as well, went to run IBT AVX 20 passes and my rig shut-down somewhere around the 6th pass i think and it wasn't temp related (core was 57c and socket was 65c iirc) even the vrms were all under 65c so i think it might be my PSU :/
> 
> (using a AX1200i atm)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not temp related I think. I've passed IBT AVX Max 50 Runs with socket temps almost 80C and core in the high 60C's. Then again that OC wasn't quite stable. Didn't crash in any stressing except DA:I initial loading and AC:U which could be related to have been pre-patch version of the game.
Click to expand...

I can game on it fine, i can run through every benchmark fine as well........only time it ever does this is when I'm drawing too much power (using a 295x2 + 390x atm) and even then it's only when the GPU's are overvolted.


----------



## mus1mus

There you got it mate. If you need further test then, it would be removing the GPU OC. Or even the GPUs them selves and try.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There you got it mate. If you need further test then, it would be removing the GPU OC. Or even the GPUs them selves and try.


GPU's are never overclocked outside of benchmarks and this was running IBT (doesn't utilise GPU's) but i do get what you are saying and I'll run some tests with and without certain GPU's in there and see what happens, I've still got my trusty Silverstone as a backup if it's pear shaped (going to need a beefy PSU shortly







)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> GPU's are never overclocked outside of benchmarks and this was running IBT (doesn't utilise GPU's) but i do get what you are saying and I'll run some tests with and without certain GPU's in there and see what happens, I've still got my trusty Silverstone as a backup if it's pear shaped (going to need a beefy PSU shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Or try to replicate the issue.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> GPU's are never overclocked outside of benchmarks and this was running IBT (doesn't utilise GPU's) but i do get what you are saying and I'll run some tests with and without certain GPU's in there and see what happens, I've still got my trusty Silverstone as a backup if it's pear shaped (going to need a beefy PSU shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Or try to replicate the issue.
Click to expand...

or that yeah


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Haha! NICE!!!!


Ah cool.
You actually did watercool the Kitty? I am struggling with the idea for some time now, you think it is worth it?
How are the vrm temps now? Most notable plus is going to be clean looking'ness. I just hate the Noctua ruining the look of my build.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Im not as think as you confuse i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wasnt sure where people were talking about tmpin1 being at. Now i know the location i need to cool i will cool it lol
> 
> You can see though all my other temps are pretty good so that little weeny h55 is doing the trick with the sp120's on it. I just need to figure a way to cool the actual socket/mobo around or behind it. I think a fan of some sort on the back will do the job. The 140mm fan i stuck on there sucks for that, it doesnt flow well being so close to the mobo, it must be designed for unrestricted flow. I might re-run same test with one of the boggo corsair 120mm case fans in its place tomorrow and see if it improves.
> 
> I may be back up to 4.8ghz yet.. Although i think i have more or less proved my point on the single slot weeny little h55 cooler in an sp120 sandwich. Theres even a little air leakage between the front pusher and the rad, might make up a little gasket or something so its forcing all the air through the rad with no leaking around the edges.


Hmm. You should almost go promoting hardware, I think many people will buy it.









Stop putting mediocre stress on the chip and say its stable.
Low end AIO with "okay" fans isn't gonna cut it.

About the gasket, they are being sold. I've had them. Here's a link
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18046/ex-rad-469/Phobya_120mm_Radiator_Gasket_-_10mm_38335.html?tl=g30c637s162
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't know what's harder to get a hold of.
> 
> 1. IBT AVX at the first page.
> 2. Very High - not HIGH
> 3. Your claimed temps are the minimums.
> 4. Stop talking like you are stable. You are not. You wanna prove it? RUN Prime Blend for even 2 Hours and/or IBT AVX as mentioned, 50 Passes.
> 
> People have been so kind to point you in the right direction and you keep ignoring that fact and injecting your point. It's really pointless for people that have been doing this longer than you have your system.
> 
> Lastly, SP120s suck.


I'm really amazed how many people got involved in this since the last few days. I somewhat started with my KIND advice. But now I'm really done with it.
If OP decides to actually do the proper tests and encounters problems (which he WILL), I won't laugh and will also be happy to help. No problem.

That's what makes OCN special IMO. the knowledge.
You are very correct BTW.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> So you say 50 passes, others say 10 or 20.. Im not going to deliberately run the system in to the ground because one person wants to see this stress test and someone else wants to see that, etc.
> 
> Apart from needing to sort out something more permanent for the rear of the mobo. All other temps were fine as said i dont know how many times previously.... You can clearly see min and max temps. With the exception of tmpin1 which is socket temp, everything look fine. And that is socket temp and not cpu temp... Cpu temp sits around or below 40c.. And thats not minimum, minimum at idle is in the mid 20's usually for cpu.
> 
> Currently eyeing up server fans and projector fans. Not looking for gimmicky junk for cooling socket and possibly nb/vrm sinks if i change from the current little fan covering the two heatsinks. Im looking at fans ideally pulling in excess of 1-2a that i will need to power via ide or sata plugs from the psu. Dont intend to fart about with cooling for socket/nb/vrm areas.


*Okay facts*. The temps are low because you don't stress hard. The idle is to be ignored anyway, because it is way off. It's not even close to being accurate. But that's no problem, load temps are what matters anyway. Socket and package are BOTH cpu related temps. It can be confusing I know. Cpu cooler also has an effect on the socket temp.

I told you a few days ago to do prime95 smallFFTs for like 10 minutes and/or IBT (avx) very high for 10-20 runs. That is during the process of upping your overclock. To test for actual long term stability one can even run IBT for like 500 runs. If the system is stable it won't kill it. But not testing at all will ruin thing in the long run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Oh boy! This is fun to read but I bet it will be gone from existence soon.
> 
> I forgot to do some overclocking this weekend tbh I haven't used my PC since last week. Things in my flat still don't have homes and I collapsed the other day due to doing too much. Meh need to get my student finance sorted and get that i5 rig and do some apples to apples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to our new friend, Get IBT AVX and do some proper testing, I know you think a lot of what we are saying is nonsense but it really isn't and no amount of imagination and misreading temps etc will escape the stone cold facts that you aren't stable, you aren't testing correctly and you're pumping too much heat into that tiny rad which once you start actually doing some real stress testing, you will understand.


I'm finishing with this post Benjiw.

I can quote the whole conversation going on between the new guy and the old gang but it is pointless as it is.
It's all been said.

Agree:
Then 120 rad is NOT going to cut it. Well. 4.5-4.6 max, yeah sure. More? Nope
Even my old h100 which performs at least 1.5 times as good as his h55 struggled to keep my chip cool at 4.8. Enough said.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> or that yeah


No, dont do it. I didn't say Furmark + IBT.









@Chopper, Prime Small FFT is nothing but a cooling test that it pushes only the cores. Very Low RAM Usage, Very Low Cache stress.

In fact, even AIDA Cache Only or Memory Only stress is quicker than Small FFT.









Blend and IBT AVX are roughly the same in what they do.

Come to think of it, maybe we can widen the standards of stability that we usually recommend.







so some people can claim they are at least stable with XXXX Stress test.

1. AIDA64 - How many Hours?
2. X264 Encoding - How many loops?
3. Realbench - How many Hours?
4. X265 Overkill - How many instances/back to back runs?
5. IBT AVX Very High- how many runs?
6. Prime Small FFT - How many Hours?
7. Prime Blend - How Many Hours?
8. OCCT with AVX - How many hours?
9. Cinebench! - meh!


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No, dont do it. I didn't say Furmark + IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Chopper, Prime Small FFT is nothing but a cooling test that it pushes only the cores. Very Low RAM Usage, Very Low Cache stress.
> 
> In fact, even AIDA Cache Only or Memory Only stress is quicker than Small FFT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blend and IBT AVX are roughly the same in what they do.
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe we can widen the standards of stability that we usually recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so some people can claim they are at least stable with XXXX Stress test.
> 
> 1. AIDA64 - How many Hours?
> 2. X264 Encoding - How many loops?
> 3. Realbench - How many Hours?
> 4. X265 Overkill - How many instances/back to back runs?
> 5. IBT AVX Very High- how many runs?
> 6. Prime Small FFT - How many Hours?
> 7. Prime Blend - How Many Hours?
> 8. OCCT with AVX - How many hours?
> 9. Cinebench! - meh!


I like the idea.

And I know it hardly uses ram at all (smallFFTs) but IMO it is better to use that working your overclock up then checking if GTA V loads.


----------



## dmcl325i

Ok... Downloaded IBT AVX from 1st page. Swapped the rubbish 140mm fan i had on the back of the socket/mobo for an 80mm cooler master fan i "borrowed" from the cpu cooler that will be going into my gf's rig. I ran 2 passes on the other IBT AVX which people were saying is the wrong one and temps for tmpin1 settled in the low to mid 60's compared to 70's previously.

Currently running the recommended IBT AVX from page 1 on very high and oddly tmpin1 is actually lower after 2 passes.. Also the passes are not taking as long on this version of IBT? Im on 3rd pass currently and tmpin1 is only just reaching 61c. Dropped back to 56c ish between passes... Now onto 4th pass. Cpu temp, package temp, etc are all looking the same as on the other IBT AVX i was using so i dont know what all the BS calls were all about? It seems like this recommended version of IBT AVX is easier on the cpu?

That said i just got a warning after 4th pass about stability. Seems i have temp of tmpin1 somewhat under control though. I backed off vcore and cpu nb voltage a little so i may tweak it up a little and re run this test on very hard to see if that cures the error.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I like the idea.
> 
> And I know it hardly uses ram at all (smallFFTs) but IMO it is better to use that working your overclock up then checking if GTA V loads.


Cinebench is Better!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Ok... Downloaded IBT AVX from 1st page. Swapped the rubbish 140mm fan i had on the back of the socket/mobo for an 80mm cooler master fan i "borrowed" from the cpu cooler that will be going into my gf's rig. I ran 2 passes on the other IBT AVX which people were saying is the wrong one and temps for tmpin1 settled in the low to mid 60's compared to 70's previously.
> 
> Currently running the recommended IBT AVX from page 1 on very high and oddly tmpin1 is actually lower after 2 passes.. Also the passes are not taking as long on this version of IBT? Im on 3rd pass currently and tmpin1 is only just reaching 61c. Dropped back to 56c ish between passes... Now onto 4th pass. Cpu temp, package temp, etc are all looking the same as on the other IBT AVX i was using so i dont know what all the BS calls were all about? It seems like this recommended version of IBT AVX is easier on the cpu?
> 
> That said i just got a warning after 4th pass about stability. Seems i have temp of tmpin1 somewhat under control though. I backed off vcore and cpu nb voltage a little so i may tweak it up a little and re run this test on very hard to see if that cures the error.


Opps, is it because of the fan?









Temps are low as you are at the start of the test. And I'm guessing, just guessing, NOT Very High.


----------



## dmcl325i

ill just leave this here then.....











little bump to vcore, cpu nb and ram voltage seems to have done the trick.


----------



## mus1mus

At last, he spoke English!

1.55 for 4.7? My 8320 being a pig will not need it that high for 4.7.

And yes, before you wet yourself with excitement, 20 Passes bro.


----------



## dmcl325i

not wetting myself with anything lol

just proving my point on the fan sandwiched H55 CPU cooler. could honestly care less about extended duration bragging rights or 24/7 bragging rights. im not trying to kill it here just gain the assumption that it is reasonably stable.

wonder why im having to pump so much vcore into it? the mobo maybe?

ill run 20 passes at some stage today. gotta do a couple things now and i didnt want to be burning chips for cars while stress testing


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> or that yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, dont do it. I didn't say Furmark + IBT.
Click to expand...

I went ahead and ran Furmark anyway for 30mins (all 3 GPU's) and nope.....no shutdown.

So i ran IBT + Furmark.....got about 6 passes into IBT and..........shutdown (funny it was on the 6th pass again)

so i let my PC sit for a while and booted back in, ran IBT Very High 10 Passes and shutdown again, ran Normal 10 passes no issues.

I'm currently running the x265 Benchmark in x8 4k overkill mode (12% through atm) and so far so good.......

This is a very curious problem I'm having here


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I didn't mention a name for a reason. But since you are butthurt, then maybe you feel like it's you.
> 
> But, to prove my point, maybe you can prove us wrong for saying IBT AVX and/or Prime for stability is a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe posting a run of X265 encoding at 4K 8X Overkill?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thank god for that Hurricanes back! and I thought Mussi was taking the P*** out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.s How do you shot 4K movies on your system, my mains lead isn't long enough on my rig to get it out of the office?*


lol that was just bad English from me, what i obviously meant was that i shot 4K video on my phone and rendered it on my system








I don't have that long USB cable to get my cam outside, besides, its not 4K either and i don't think there are 4K webcams in the first place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I didn't mention a name for a reason. But since you are butthurt, then maybe you feel like it's you.
> 
> But, to prove my point, maybe you can prove us wrong for saying IBT AVX and/or Prime for stability is a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe posting a run of X265 encoding at 4K 8X Overkill?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thank god for that Hurricanes back! and I thought Mussi was taking the P*** out of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s How do you shot 4K movies on your system, my mains lead isn't long enough on my rig to get it out of the office?


Well it fits the profile some people made would you agree?

I will explain for the last time what i think of IBT AVX, Prime95 etc. so that this is settled and never has to be discussed again.

In the beginning i was running Prime95 when i was new to overclocking. I run prime for over 1 hour and i assumed i was "stable" i started Crysis3 and after 30 minutes i crashed.. it was not my GPU or the driver that caused it because it ran perfectly before.

That was the reason i left Prime95 and started IBT AVX since i heard Prime95 is more for Intel CPU's and IBT AVX is better for AMD CPU's.
I started to run IBT AVX at high and i was "stable" for 10 runs and i thought i could render some clips since that is one of the most taxing thing to do for a CPU.
I rendered for 5 minutes and my PC completely froze and i had to push the reset button..
I went to the bios and lowered the Vcore and some other things and tried to render the same exact clips again and it did it in 15 minutes or so..

The point i try to make is that you simply loose stability the moment you start overclocking. There is no way to determine stability to run only one program for hours on end and taxing your system to the max with loads you don't see in every day usage. Temps are also higher than when i render clips in Adobe premiere pro. That shows me how unnecessary high IBT AVX the system stresses.
I don't say that IBT AVX is a bad program but it can do harm for people who don't know what they are doing and you can actually burn your VRM's or possibly other components.

I made a lot of mistakes in the beginning and i had much trouble to get its max OC and maintain stability in the same time. Many OS corruptions etc. etc.
It can be the cause of too low or too much voltage as you know. You just need to find the right mix of Ram speed, CPU speed and CPU/NB for your system and that can wildly vary since all of our systems are different and so is our cooling.

I don't need to run IBT AVX anymore because i know my chip very well now and i know when its unstable. It starts with loading times in windows and webpages that takes longer than before etc. etc.
How i know i am stable is that i tested it first with IBT AVX at high for 10 runs than played some intensive games like Crysis3, Farcry4, the last game really taxes the CPU good as i see that it uses 50 to 70% during the game.
Than i render some clips and later i export it and that really taxes your system to the max. RAM is at 80% or more and CPU is at 100% on all 8 cores for more than 30 minutes sometimes. So it really brings your system to its knees. I can barely surf the internet when i render some clips and exporting, its also not a smart thing to do i think.

As you can read though the thread you can see that i provided enough IBT AVX screens and i even send some screens when i was rendering my video not long ago.

So the term "gaming stable" and "hurricane stable" is way out of context and is a perfectly sum up from people who don't read the posts clearly and simply want to troll.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> not wetting myself with anything lol
> 
> just proving my point on the fan sandwiched H55 CPU cooler. could honestly care less about extended duration bragging rights or 24/7 bragging rights. im not trying to kill it here just gain the assumption that it is reasonably stable.
> 
> wonder why im having to pump so much vcore into it? the mobo maybe?
> 
> *ill run 20 passes at some stage today*. gotta do a couple things now and i didnt want to be burning chips for cars while stress testing


Good that you finally were able to speak our language.









Regarding your VCore requirement and mobo VCore delivery, the former will probably take more to justify. But the latter can be observed thru this,

Download HWInfo64 and install. This have been the go to monitoring for me except Aida64. There are numerous values monitored by the app but you should just be looking at the VCore.

Double-click that item so you can observe in a graphical way, the response of the Voltage to Load. Run IBT like we say, and continue to monitor the graph. Post it here so we can take a look.









Ideally, you'd want a clean graph, no high spikes and low lumps from the mean value.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I went ahead and ran Furmark anyway for 30mins (all 3 GPU's) and nope.....no shutdown.
> 
> So i ran IBT + Furmark.....got about 6 passes into IBT and..........shutdown (funny it was on the 6th pass again)
> 
> so i let my PC sit for a while and booted back in, ran IBT Very High 10 Passes and shutdown again, ran Normal 10 passes no issues.
> 
> I'm currently running the x265 Benchmark in x8 4k overkill mode (12% through atm) and so far so good.......
> 
> This is a very curious problem I'm having here


Were the clocks the same as when the chip was on the CHVFZ? And Voltages of course


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> ill just leave this here then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little bump to vcore, cpu nb and ram voltage seems to have done the trick.


Fair enough.
Can you monitor vrm temps though? I would personally not run such high voltage on that little board of yours.

But, so far you are getting somewhere.
Took you a while, but: better late then never.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I went ahead and ran Furmark anyway for 30mins (all 3 GPU's) and nope.....no shutdown.
> 
> So i ran IBT + Furmark.....got about 6 passes into IBT and..........shutdown (funny it was on the 6th pass again)
> 
> so i let my PC sit for a while and booted back in, ran IBT Very High 10 Passes and shutdown again, ran Normal 10 passes no issues.
> 
> I'm currently running the x265 Benchmark in x8 4k overkill mode (12% through atm) and so far so good.......
> 
> This is a very curious problem I'm having here


Hmm.
I haven't followed the complete discussion, but how is your psu? Don't know if you have looked in that direction already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Good that you finally were able to speak our language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your VCore requirement and mobo VCore delivery, the former will probably take more to justify. But the latter can be observed thru this,
> 
> 
> 
> Download HWInfo64 and install. This have been the go to monitoring for me except Aida64. There are numerous values monitored by the app but you should just be looking at the VCore.
> 
> Double-click that item so you can observe in a graphical way, the response of the Voltage to Load. Run IBT like we say, and continue to monitor the graph. Post it here so we can take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally, you'd want a clean graph, no high spikes and low lumps from the mean value.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I went ahead and ran Furmark anyway for 30mins (all 3 GPU's) and nope.....no shutdown.
> 
> So i ran IBT + Furmark.....got about 6 passes into IBT and..........shutdown (funny it was on the 6th pass again)
> 
> so i let my PC sit for a while and booted back in, ran IBT Very High 10 Passes and shutdown again, ran Normal 10 passes no issues.
> 
> I'm currently running the x265 Benchmark in x8 4k overkill mode (12% through atm) and so far so good.......
> 
> This is a very curious problem I'm having here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were the clocks the same as when the chip was on the CHVFZ?
Click to expand...

Yep, same clocks and it passed the 4k x8 overkill mode no issues.

I've stressed this chip and made sure it was stable when i put it on the Saberkitty though:



Only difference between then and now is I've re-installed Win 10 so maybe.....unlikely but still possible i guess.

I might re-download IBT tomorrow and give it a run and see what happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I went ahead and ran Furmark anyway for 30mins (all 3 GPU's) and nope.....no shutdown.
> 
> So i ran IBT + Furmark.....got about 6 passes into IBT and..........shutdown (funny it was on the 6th pass again)
> 
> so i let my PC sit for a while and booted back in, ran IBT Very High 10 Passes and shutdown again, ran Normal 10 passes no issues.
> 
> I'm currently running the x265 Benchmark in x8 4k overkill mode (12% through atm) and so far so good.......
> 
> This is a very curious problem I'm having here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> I haven't followed the complete discussion, but how is your psu? Don't know if you have looked in that direction already.
Click to expand...

PSU is fine afaik but it is a possibility that I'm looking at


----------



## dmcl325i

@chopper, it failed about 4 passes in on the 20 pass test. Seems an intermittent thing going on maybe as it did this before i upped vcore and cpu nb before passing 10 runs. Maybe a little more cpu nb voltage os needed?

Will download hwinfo64 and see what that shows. Vrm and nb sinks are bordering between cool and luke warm to touch though so definately no high temps on the sinks atleast..


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @chopper, it failed about 4 passes in on the 20 pass test. Seems an intermittent thing going on maybe as it did this before i upped vcore and cpu nb before passing 10 runs. Maybe a little more cpu nb voltage os needed?
> 
> Will download hwinfo64 and see what that shows. Vrm and nb sinks are bordering between cool and luke warm to touch though so definately no high temps on the sinks atleast..


i use Aida 64, it give me the tools to check all my temps, tells me what my ram is clocked at and allows me to stress test everything. I also use all the other stuff. I agree with Mussi about Cinebench. it doesn't stress enough for long enough and you can run it on an unstable overclock quite easily ( mind you it's fun trying to get your AMD score above the Intels!)

Edit


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @chopper, it failed about 4 passes in on the 20 pass test. Seems an intermittent thing going on maybe as it did this before i upped vcore and cpu nb before passing 10 runs. Maybe a little more cpu nb voltage os needed?
> 
> Will download hwinfo64 and see what that shows. Vrm and nb sinks are bordering between cool and luke warm to touch though so definately no high temps on the sinks atleast..


Hey, be careful. VRM temps should not be based by the heat the heatsinks produce or feels to the touch. Pretty sure my kitty shows 60C an monitoring apps but feel luke warm.

Do you overclock other parameters such as the CPU-NB and or the RAM?

Also note, Windows screws up IBT too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, same clocks and it passed the 4k x8 overkill mode no issues.
> 
> I've stressed this chip and made sure it was stable when i put it on the Saberkitty though:
> 
> 
> 
> Only difference between then and now is I've re-installed Win 10 so maybe.....unlikely but still possible i guess.
> 
> I might re-download IBT tomorrow and give it a run and see what happens.
> PSU is fine afaik but it is a possibility that I'm looking at


Windows or BIOS can cause that I guess.

My OC is also scrutinized at the moment. 8370E + Kitty. Lost all my previous profiles due to Bios update.

And I am back to W7 for the Novice Shootout.


----------



## mus1mus

Deleted. My provider wouldn't allow me to post what I'd like to say.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep, same clocks and it passed the 4k x8 overkill mode no issues.
> 
> I've stressed this chip and made sure it was stable when i put it on the Saberkitty though:
> 
> 
> 
> Only difference between then and now is I've re-installed Win 10 so maybe.....unlikely but still possible i guess.
> 
> I might re-download IBT tomorrow and give it a run and see what happens.
> PSU is fine afaik but it is a possibility that I'm looking at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows or BIOS can cause that I guess.
> 
> My OC is also scrutinized at the moment. 8370E + Kitty. Lost all my previous profiles due to Bios update.
> 
> And I am back to W7 for the Novice Shootout.
Click to expand...

When i joined HWBot i missed out on the first AMD Rookie Rumble by 1 month..........wasn't happy









Novice Nimble was all Intel focused at the time so i couldn't compete there either.......and now I'm in the enthusiast league and here i shall stay unless i start messing around with Sub Zero









Well i know this OC is stable through other means so I'll try a new download of IBT and if it does it again I'm just going to leave it at that, i ran Valley + Prime95 Blend a few mins ago and it passed that as well so at this point I'm pretty convinced my PSU is ok.

either way thanks for listening to me and helping out as always


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @chopper, it failed about 4 passes in on the 20 pass test. Seems an intermittent thing going on maybe as it did this before i upped vcore and cpu nb before passing 10 runs. Maybe a little more cpu nb voltage os needed?
> 
> Will download hwinfo64 and see what that shows. Vrm and nb sinks are bordering between cool and luke warm to touch though so definately no high temps on the sinks atleast..


Can help, a little more voltage.
It's the idea to run IBT longer because you can pass 10 runs while failing tot 11th, or even the 3th doing another 10 runs. Also one of the reasons why some people run IBT 20-40 runs, prime and other tests.

I would make sure you can actually monitor the vrm temps. I would be more worried then happy when i run 1.5v+ through the vrm on your board. If you can't monitor them i wouldn't above 1.475v if I were you.

Vrms on my Kitty are around 55-60c when running ~1.525v.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> i use Aida 64, it give me the tools to check all my temps, tells me what my ram is clocked at and allows me to stress test everything. I also use all the other stuff. I agree with Mussi about Cinebench. it doesn't stress enough for long enough and you can run it on an unstable overclock quite easily ( mind you it's fun trying to get your AMD score above the Intels!)


Like this?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @chopper, it failed about 4 passes in on the 20 pass test. Seems an intermittent thing going on maybe as it did this before i upped vcore and cpu nb before passing 10 runs. Maybe a little more cpu nb voltage os needed?
> 
> Will download hwinfo64 and see what that shows. Vrm and nb sinks are bordering between cool and luke warm to touch though so definately no high temps on the sinks atleast..
> 
> 
> 
> Can help, a little more voltage.
> It's the idea to run IBT longer because you can pass 10 runs while failing tot 11th, or even the 3th doing another 10 runs. Also one of the reasons why some people run IBT 20-40 runs, prime and other tests.
> 
> I would make sure you can actually monitor the vrm temps. I would be more worried then happy when i run 1.5v+ through the vrm on your board. If you can't monitor them i wouldn't above 1.475v if I were you.
> 
> Vrms on my Kitty are around 55-60c when running ~1.525v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> i use Aida 64, it give me the tools to check all my temps, tells me what my ram is clocked at and allows me to stress test everything. I also use all the other stuff. I agree with Mussi about Cinebench. it doesn't stress enough for long enough and you can run it on an unstable overclock quite easily ( mind you it's fun trying to get your AMD score above the Intels!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this?
Click to expand...

Push it!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> When i joined HWBot i missed out on the first AMD Rookie Rumble by 1 month..........wasn't happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novice Nimble was all Intel focused at the time so i couldn't compete there either.......and now I'm in the enthusiast league and here i shall stay unless i start messing around with Sub Zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i know this OC is stable through other means so I'll try a new download of IBT and if it does it again I'm just going to leave it at that, i ran Valley + Prime95 Blend a few mins ago and it passed that as well so at this point I'm pretty convinced my PSU is ok.
> 
> either way thanks for listening to me and helping out as always


Well, I missed the Rookie Rumble too. There's actually one (AMD) running at the moment. My other account is a rookie btw.







But not gonna pursue that one.

Currently, OCN leads the Novice Nimble and happy to say that my 8370E and 290 entries lead their respective rounds.









We need some help though. From 6-core AMDs and some 79XX and 300 series cards to seal the deal.

Those shutdowns don't leave you codes right? BSOD and/or Eventlogs?

Not your GPUs turning to low power modes or Drivers causing conflicts? Or IRC?? conflicts?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> When i joined HWBot i missed out on the first AMD Rookie Rumble by 1 month..........wasn't happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novice Nimble was all Intel focused at the time so i couldn't compete there either.......and now I'm in the enthusiast league and here i shall stay unless i start messing around with Sub Zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i know this OC is stable through other means so I'll try a new download of IBT and if it does it again I'm just going to leave it at that, i ran Valley + Prime95 Blend a few mins ago and it passed that as well so at this point I'm pretty convinced my PSU is ok.
> 
> either way thanks for listening to me and helping out as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I missed the Rookie Rumble too. There's actually one (AMD) running at the moment. My other account is a rookie btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not gonna pursue that one.
> 
> Currently, OCN leads the Novice Nimble and happy to say that my 8370E and 290 entries lead their respective rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need some help though. From 6-core AMDs and some 79XX and 300 series cards to seal the deal.
> 
> Those shutdowns don't leave you codes right? BSOD and/or Eventlogs?
> 
> Not your GPUs turning to low power modes or Drivers causing conflicts? Or IRC?? conflicts?
Click to expand...

Nope, nothing noteworthy apart from "Unexpected shutdown"

I'm not on OCN's team for the Bot anyways......although i've looked over that comp and i can see some nice spots to be taken in there


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, nothing noteworthy apart from "Unexpected shutdown"
> 
> I'm not on OCN's team for the Bot anyways......although i've looked over that comp and i can see some nice spots to be taken in there


Sorry man, can't beat you on multi-quotes.









My 1080p runs are nothing special there man. Those are lower than my 8320 can get at 4.9









On other news, a guy in Facebook argued with me on picking the 8320E over the 8350! Said it's (8350) the best AMD CPU in the Plaaaaanet!







noobs!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, nothing noteworthy apart from "Unexpected shutdown"
> 
> I'm not on OCN's team for the Bot anyways......although i've looked over that comp and i can see some nice spots to be taken in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, can't beat you on multi-quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1080p runs are nothing special there man. Those are lower than my 8320 can get at 4.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other news, a guy in Facebook argued with me on picking the 8320E over the 8350! Said it's (8350) the best AMD CPU in the Plaaaaanet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noobs!
Click to expand...

The multi-quotes are an option in the forum settings









and social media......yeah, Facebook can be a thriving cesspool of stupidity sometimes although i find there are some people on twitter who aren't too bad









In other news before i head off, I'm actually going to make a mega thread with all of the coolers i have and test them on the 8350.

I'm going to be pretty busy over the next few weeks but is there any in particular you guys are interested in that i might be able to track down?


----------



## mus1mus

Just leave me links for those awesomeness.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Push it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


Nice.

Mine is pretty high actually for a mere 8320.
Ram was at 1866 with cpu-nb at 2600 @ 1.35v. Cpu voltage 1.575v.

Not so comfy to push further. What do you think?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ah cool.
> You actually did watercool the Kitty? I am struggling with the idea for some time now, you think it is worth it?
> How are the vrm temps now? Most notable plus is going to be clean looking'ness. I just hate the Noctua ruining the look of my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah it was mega easy to do and made my rig more stable as half my VRM had no thermal pad on them at all, I can't comment on temps because I don't trust my sensors. The waterblock stays cool to the touch so I'm pretty happy with my choice. In terms of improved stability? Again I can't really comment, I'm too inexperienced to give a legitimate statement, it has been said on here several times that the cooler the VRM stay the cleaner the power is that is sent to the CPU etc but I honestly wouldn't know.

If you do watercool the kitty then it's easier to use the Heatkiller NSB Rev3 but again I can't comment on which cools better the NSB or the Koolance CHC-122 which the OP of the "How to watercool your sabretooth" thread recommended to use. Again the NB block stays cool to the touch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> not wetting myself with anything lol
> 
> just proving my point on the fan sandwiched H55 CPU cooler. could honestly care less about extended duration bragging rights or 24/7 bragging rights. im not trying to kill it here just gain the assumption that it is reasonably stable.
> 
> wonder why im having to pump so much vcore into it? the mobo maybe?
> 
> ill run 20 passes at some stage today. gotta do a couple things now and i didnt want to be burning chips for cars while stress testing


1.55v for 4.7ghz? That is far too high, my chip is a voltage hog and i can hit 4.9ghz with that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry man, can't beat you on multi-quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1080p runs are nothing special there man. Those are lower than my 8320 can get at 4.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other news, a guy in Facebook argued with me on picking the 8320E over the 8350! Said it's (8350) the best AMD CPU in the Plaaaaanet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noobs!


He isn't wrong though, 8350 is the best!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah it was mega easy to do and made my rig more stable as half my VRM had no thermal pad on them at all, I can't comment on temps because I don't trust my sensors. The waterblock stays cool to the touch so I'm pretty happy with my choice. In terms of improved stability? Again I can't really comment, I'm too inexperienced to give a legitimate statement, it has been said on here several times that the cooler the VRM stay the cleaner the power is that is sent to the CPU etc but I honestly wouldn't know.
> 
> If you do watercool the kitty then it's easier to use the Heatkiller NSB Rev3 but again I can't comment on which cools better the NSB or the Koolance CHC-122 which the OP of the "How to watercool your sabretooth" thread recommended to use. Again the NB block stays cool to the touch.
> 1.55v for 4.7ghz? That is far too high, my chip is a voltage hog and i can hit 4.9ghz with that?
> He isn't wrong though, 8350 is the best!


it goes both ways with vrm sink either is cooling very well so it's cool...or it's not contacting vrms which is much worse but you know is the latter in your case as you installed it yourself... But cooler is better..when they overheat the voltages they send can vary...which can be very bad as agent Smith found out







speaking of which where is he


----------



## Mike The Owl

8350 is the best....as what a central heating unit, a way to use more electricity than a large hadron collider........?

Mike the owl, a FX8350 owner


----------



## dmcl325i

heatsink is seated on the VRM's just fine. its only cool because i have a 0.7a cpu heatsink fan running 100% blowing on the northbridge and VRM sinks. if i stop the fan, presto heato lol

im wondering if i might be overvolting now.. earlier on i found more stability with more voltage but maybe i was overvolting already and it just happened to stabilise a bit with even more voltage? im actually moving vcore back down bit by bit here now and seeing if i get errors or freezes in IBT. so far i havent got anything other than a similar error on 3rd or 4th pass of IBT on very hard like i did with the vcore cranked up higher.

im actually down to 1.48 vcore currently. im running IBT on very high as i write this. i did tweak cpu NB voltage and ram voltage up slightly this last time i dropped vcore though. my socket temps are thanking me on the lower vcore under load.. hasnt crossed 50c yet.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 8350 is the best....as what a central heating unit, a way to use more electricity than a large hadron collider........?
> 
> Mike the owl, a FX8350 owner


LOL! I could not get my 8350 past 4.8 but got the 8370 to 5 at less vcore.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> heatsink is seated on the VRM's just fine. its only cool because i have a 0.7a cpu heatsink fan running 100% blowing on the northbridge and VRM sinks. if i stop the fan, presto heato lol
> 
> im wondering if i might be overvolting now.. earlier on i found more stability with more voltage but maybe i was overvolting already and it just happened to stabilise a bit with even more voltage? im actually moving vcore back down bit by bit here now and seeing if i get errors or freezes in IBT. so far i havent got anything other than a similar error on 3rd or 4th pass of IBT on very hard like i did with the vcore cranked up higher.
> 
> im actually down to 1.48 vcore currently. im running IBT on very high as i write this. i did tweak cpu NB voltage and ram voltage up slightly this last time i dropped vcore though.


what is your cpu nb voltage and vdda?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> heatsink is seated on the VRM's just fine. its only cool because i have a 0.7a cpu heatsink fan running 100% blowing on the northbridge and VRM sinks. if i stop the fan, presto heato lol
> 
> im wondering if i might be overvolting now.. earlier on i found more stability with more voltage but maybe i was overvolting already and it just happened to stabilise a bit with even more voltage? im actually moving vcore back down bit by bit here now and seeing if i get errors or freezes in IBT. so far i havent got anything other than a similar error on 3rd or 4th pass of IBT on very hard like i did with the vcore cranked up higher.


The reason you're still getting errors on the 3rd or 4th pass is because your memory or something else is unstable, if you're lowering the vcore and still not getting -1.xxxxxxxxx results then it isn't vcore related from my own experience.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> LOL! I could not get my 8350 past 4.8 but got the 8370 to 5 at less vcore.


That's because you simply wouldn't move to watercooling and kept beating a dead horse despite all our advice.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah it was mega easy to do and made my rig more stable as half my VRM had no thermal pad on them at all, I can't comment on temps because I don't trust my sensors. The waterblock stays cool to the touch so I'm pretty happy with my choice. In terms of improved stability? Again I can't really comment, I'm too inexperienced to give a legitimate statement, it has been said on here several times that the cooler the VRM stay the cleaner the power is that is sent to the CPU etc but I honestly wouldn't know.
> 
> If you do watercool the kitty then it's easier to use the Heatkiller NSB Rev3 but again I can't comment on which cools better the NSB or the Koolance CHC-122 which the OP of the "How to watercool your sabretooth" thread recommended to use. Again the NB block stays cool to the touch.
> 1.55v for 4.7ghz? That is far too high, my chip is a voltage hog and i can hit 4.9ghz with that?
> He isn't wrong though, 8350 is the best!


Both look good IMO. Although I have to say I didn't was aware of another compatible NB block before you mentioned it.

You are right btw that cooler vrm deliver cleaner power. Sames goes with PSU's.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 8350 is the best....as what a central heating unit, a way to use more electricity than a large hadron collider........?
> 
> Mike the owl, a FX8350 owner


Pretty happy actually with my 8320, except for the voltage needs. But probably not worth it to sell it and get one from one of the more recent batches. Mine is one of the first.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> That's because you simply wouldn't move to watercooling and kept beating a dead horse despite all our advice.


I have proven that watercooling isn't needed. The newer chips are much better than the old ones. And no way no how I would trust your advice. You are too opinionated.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have proven that watercooling isn't needed. The newer chips are much better than the old ones. And no way no how I would trust your advice. You are too opinionated.


My good friend Gertie had a problem with leaks on his custom loop, so moved temporary to big air, if I remember right he had to drop his overclock. Give us an update Gertie as to how it went...( knowing Gertie he's possibly in the middle of persuading his Mrs that a new loop is desperately required!)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> My good friend Gertie had a problem with leaks on his custom loop, so moved temporary to big air, if I remember right he had to drop his overclock. Give us an update Gertie as to how it went...( knowing Gertie he's possibly in the middle of persuading his Mrs that a new loop is desperately required!)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> My good friend Gertie had a problem with leaks on his custom loop, so moved temporary to big air, if I remember right he had to drop his overclock. Give us an update Gertie as to how it went...( knowing Gertie he's possibly in the middle of persuading his Mrs that a new loop is desperately required!)


he stated he was going to wait till after Christmas to press that issue lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Damn off topic, anyone know if its possible to recover data in my case a birthday video I accidentally deleted off my ssd about a week ago. With trim enabled I think its going to be impossible by now I'm using easeus atm and don't mind trying different software.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Push it!


Try this


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Damn off topic, anyone know if its possible to recover data in my case a birthday video I accidentally deleted off my ssd about a week ago. With trim enabled I think its going to be impossible by now I'm using easeus atm and don't mind trying different software.


It depends wether trim has cleaned the ssd, if it has its gone, don't know if it's any good but found this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec


----------



## dmcl325i

tried tinkering with ram voltage and cpu nb voltage but doesnt seem to affect it. i kept dropping vcore until it finally froze on IBT. this is the error i am now getting even on finishing the first pass.. it doesnt stop the test though, it continues on the next pass oddly.. i thought it would pop up a message saying its unstable?

-1.#IND00e+000

thats what im getting in the results. it finally actually froze at about 1.42v vcore. i was getting the error on 3rd or 4th pass at around 1.48v.

the kingston hyper x savage is rated at 1.6v at 2133mhz. i tried from 1.61 up to 1.64 and no change. any ideas?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> My good friend Gertie had a problem with leaks on his custom loop, so moved temporary to big air, if I remember right he had to drop his overclock. Give us an update Gertie as to how it went...( knowing Gertie he's possibly in the middle of persuading his Mrs that a new loop is desperately required!)












tried and failed lol you know how yorkshire women are.....hopefully after xmas i can persuade her







i know what ill get though








im on a NH-D15 at the moment im only on 4.6ghz not tried pushing it really...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> tried tinkering with ram voltage and cpu nb voltage but doesnt seem to affect it. i kept dropping vcore until it finally froze on IBT. this is the error i am now getting even on finishing the first pass.. it doesnt stop the test though, it continues on the next pass oddly.. i thought it would pop up a message saying its unstable?
> 
> -1.#IND00e+000
> 
> thats what im getting in the results. it finally actually froze at about 1.42v vcore. i was getting the error on 3rd or 4th pass at around 1.48v.
> 
> the kingston hyper x savage is rated at 1.6v at 2133mhz. i tried from 1.61 up to 1.64 and no change. any ideas?


it will eventually negative results are usually to low of a vcore...one again I didn't ask if you had changed the cpu nb voltage I asked what they are setting at right now as you're trying to pass stress tests...


----------



## dmcl325i

Waant any point telling as i had them all over the place quickly trying to see if anything helped.

Loaded profile back where i was before.

Vcore 1.52 (was 1.488, will drop it down to 1.49 ish if no change going back up)
Cpu nb 1.248
Dram 1.616


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried and failed lol you know how yorkshire women are.....hopefully after xmas i can persuade her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know what ill get though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im on a NH-D15 at the moment im only on 4.6ghz not tried pushing it really...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Waant any point telling as i had them all over the place quickly trying to see if anything helped.
> 
> Loaded profile back where i was before.
> 
> Vcore 1.52 (was 1.488, will drop it down to 1.49 ish if no change going back up)
> Cpu nb 1.248
> Dram 1.616


I haven't followed it on the foot. But.

Unless you clock the cpu-nb higher then stock (2200mhz) you won't really need to up the voltage a lot, unless you shoot for a high clock like 5.0ghz. Then it can actually help to up the cpu-nb voltage to 1.25-1.3v. If you do overclock the cpu-nb it's another story. I have mine @ 1.275v with 2400mhz at the moment. 1.525v in the bios for the 4.8ghz cpu clock, which drops to around 1.5-1.512v due to the High LLC setting.

I would keep you ram at the rated setting, maybe a tad over indeed due to some boards having voltage drops on the ram too (check this in hwinfo or similar software to be sure).

Which cpu clock are you shooting for now btw?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> tried tinkering with ram voltage and cpu nb voltage but doesnt seem to affect it. i kept dropping vcore until it finally froze on IBT. this is the error i am now getting even on finishing the first pass.. it doesnt stop the test though, it continues on the next pass oddly.. i thought it would pop up a message saying its unstable?
> 
> -1.#IND00e+000
> 
> thats what im getting in the results. it finally actually froze at about 1.42v vcore. i was getting the error on 3rd or 4th pass at around 1.48v.
> 
> the kingston hyper x savage is rated at 1.6v at 2133mhz. i tried from 1.61 up to 1.64 and no change. any ideas?


Are you using four stick or two, it's easier to use just two when overclocking


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Waant any point telling as i had them all over the place quickly trying to see if anything helped.
> 
> Loaded profile back where i was before.
> 
> Vcore 1.52 (was 1.488, will drop it down to 1.49 ish if no change going back up)
> Cpu nb 1.248
> Dram 1.616


try 1.3 cpu-nb dram 1.65 with the vcore at 1.52 and see if you pass


----------



## fx63007850

i know this has more than likey asked before but what is tmpin0, tmpin1 and tmpin2


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> i know this has more than likey asked before but what is tmpin0, tmpin1 and tmpin2


Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, run away, not again , where's that picture of a flogged dead nag when you want it....

It depends on your motherboard...



And it depends on which software your using, sometimes they show in your software but aren't even fitted to your mobo...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Try this


Grrr..
I just had to go higher then my first posted score of 824 in Cinebench R15.
But my chip won't work with me









Tried multi only, fsb and multi, various ram and cpu-nb clocks. Can't seem to finish the run. First try system did a hard reset while loading bios







, had to do the ram boot trick on my kitty.
Went as high as 1.6125v on the cpu and 1.35v cpu-nb. Keept freezing while running Cinebench. Going higher on the vcore and my bios is giving a overvolt warning.









I am a bit scared to push higher.

Won't boot on 5.3ghz.


----------



## mirzet1976

Validation in 5ghz club at 5. place FX 8320



http://valid.x86.fr/gru6mh
5415mhz 1.62V


----------



## dmcl325i

@mike, i dropped down to 16gb ram (2x8) from 32gb to see if that would help. Hasnt seemed to make a damn bit of difference though. Im using kingston hyperx savage 2400 at the minute, running it at 2133mhz as theres no 2400mhz option in my bios... Maybe need to up cpu nb and ht link speeds as they are 2200 and 2400 respectively. I did briefly try to up cpu nb and ht link but wouldnt even load bios so i had to pull cmos battery.

I also cant seem to make any changes to cpu fsb frequency. I did try to lower the multiplier and up the cpu fsb as that increases nb and ht link but once i reboot the changes are gone and the multiplier i set remains.

@chopper, i am still running 4.7ghz


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Validation in 5ghz club
> http://valid.x86.fr/gru6mh
> 5415mhz 1.62V


Yeah yeah yeah



And that's with a h80i...1.55v...oh and don't bother asking...it isn't and never was...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @mike, i dropped down to 16gb ram (2x8) from 32gb to see if that would help. Hasnt seemed to make a damn bit of difference though. Im using kingston hyperx savage 2400 at the minute, running it at 2133mhz as theres no 2400mhz option in my bios... Maybe need to up cpu nb and ht link speeds as they are 2200 and 2400 respectively. I did briefly try to up cpu nb and ht link but wouldnt even load bios so i had to pull cmos battery.
> 
> I also cant seem to make any changes to cpu fsb frequency. I did try to lower the multiplier and up the cpu fsb as that increases nb and ht link but once i reboot the changes are gone and the multiplier i set remains.
> 
> @chopper, i am still running 4.7ghz


Try running your ram at stock whilst overclocking the CPU, when stable with the CPU you can then start overclocking the ram. I found my 5.1 overclock was stable on 1600mhz but it became unstable when I clocked the ram to 2133mhz, I dropped my clock to 4.9 and all ran well.

All I'm saying is get one thing right at a time...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @mike, i dropped down to 16gb ram (2x8) from 32gb to see if that would help. Hasnt seemed to make a damn bit of difference though. Im using kingston hyperx savage 2400 at the minute, running it at 2133mhz as theres no 2400mhz option in my bios... Maybe need to up cpu nb and ht link speeds as they are 2200 and 2400 respectively. I did briefly try to up cpu nb and ht link but wouldnt even load bios so i had to pull cmos battery.
> 
> I also cant seem to make any changes to cpu fsb frequency. I did try to lower the multiplier and up the cpu fsb as that increases nb and ht link but once i reboot the changes are gone and the multiplier i set remains.
> 
> @chopper, i am still running 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Try running your ram at stock whilst overclocking the CPU, when stable with the CPU you can then start overclocking the ram. I found my 5.1 overclock was stable on 1600mhz but it became unstable when I clocked the ram to 2133mhz, I dropped my clock to 4.9 and all ran well.
> 
> All I'm saying is get one thing right at a time...
Click to expand...

He will need to OC the FSB a tad bit to get the 2400 frequency...


----------



## dmcl325i

Ok will bear that in mind..

I think i figured out why i couldnt raise cpu nb frequency or ht link. I have only been adjusting cpu nb voltage, vcore and dram. Nb and sb voltage has been left on auto since the beginning. I just bumped nb voltage and its taken a 200mhz increase on cpu nb and ht link. Im running a few passes on very hard in IBT and (touch wood) its on the 4th pass with no problems yet.

On a side note the freeze test animation does not seem as choppy having raised nb and ht link speeds by 200mhz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have proven that watercooling isn't needed. The newer chips are much better than the old ones. And no way no how I would trust your advice. You are too opinionated.


What a lower wattage chip that produces less heat easier to overclock!? Say it ain't so Jim!? SAY IT AINT SO!!!!









Don't take my advice, could care less, and yes you are indeed correct I'm a very opinionated person but I can be swayed onto the correct path with facts. Psssst you just proved my point about watercooling btw.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @mike, i dropped down to 16gb ram (2x8) from 32gb to see if that would help. Hasnt seemed to make a damn bit of difference though. Im using kingston hyperx savage 2400 at the minute, running it at 2133mhz as theres no 2400mhz option in my bios... Maybe need to up cpu nb and ht link speeds as they are 2200 and 2400 respectively. I did briefly try to up cpu nb and ht link but wouldnt even load bios so i had to pull cmos battery.
> 
> I also cant seem to make any changes to cpu fsb frequency. I did try to lower the multiplier and up the cpu fsb as that increases nb and ht link but once i reboot the changes are gone and the multiplier i set remains.
> 
> @chopper, i am still running 4.7ghz


you don't need to mess with ht link...you've been told this several times..you are trying to mix fsb with multipler overclocking without seeing what you can do with multiplier first...changing more than one setting for the same thing at a time you are defeating the purpose...you keep randomly trying things instead of trying what we suggest...one thing at a time...honestly at this point we really need screen shots of your bios because there's no telling what could be off at this point...randomly changing values and changing more than one value at a time you will never find out what worked and what didn't and one setting could be higher than what you need...if the changes don't stay chances are it reset then because they were bad caked either for the ram cpu nb or any combination


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @mike, i dropped down to 16gb ram (2x8) from 32gb to see if that would help. Hasnt seemed to make a damn bit of difference though. Im using kingston hyperx savage 2400 at the minute, running it at 2133mhz as theres no 2400mhz option in my bios... Maybe need to up cpu nb and ht link speeds as they are 2200 and 2400 respectively. I did briefly try to up cpu nb and ht link but wouldnt even load bios so i had to pull cmos battery.
> 
> I also cant seem to make any changes to cpu fsb frequency. I did try to lower the multiplier and up the cpu fsb as that increases nb and ht link but once i reboot the changes are gone and the multiplier i set remains.
> 
> @chopper, i am still running 4.7ghz
> 
> 
> 
> you don't need to mess with ht link...you've been told this several times..you are trying to mix fsb with multipler overclocking without seeing what you can do with multiplier first...changing more than one setting for the same thing at a time you are defeating the purpose...you keep randomly trying things instead of trying what we suggest...one thing at a time...honestly at this point we really need screen shots of your bios because there's no telling what could be off at this point...randomly changing values and changing more than one value at a time you will never find out what worked and what didn't and one setting could be higher than what you need...
Click to expand...

This.....

Tips for Over clocking..

1 Find max Multi OC
2 Find max FSB OC
3 Find Max Ram OC

Find max FSB + Multi OC based around the voltages that you need
Find closest Ram frequency that is still stable with FSB and Multi

Tighten timings. Check to see if voltages can be lowered..

make sure you test for stability during and after all steps are done

Boom you have a very good OC


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Ok will bear that in mind..
> 
> I think i figured out why i couldnt raise cpu nb frequency or ht link. I have only been adjusting cpu nb voltage, vcore and dram. Nb and sb voltage has been left on auto since the beginning. I just bumped nb voltage and its taken a 200mhz increase on cpu nb and ht link. Im running a few passes on very hard in IBT and (touch wood) its on the 4th pass with no problems yet.
> 
> On a side note the freeze test animation does not seem as choppy having raised nb and ht link speeds by 200mhz.


Ok so here is what you should do to make it easier for yourself.

Overclock the CPU on its own first using multiplier not FSB
Once you have discovered how much vcore your cpu needs to keep your desired speed stable write it down.
Now move onto overclocking RAM, HT and NB, keep a record of the voltages required and keep remembering that too much voltage is also a bad thing.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ok so here is what you should do to make it easier for yourself.
> 
> Overclock the CPU on its own first using multiplier not FSB
> Once you have discovered how much vcore your cpu needs to keep your desired speed stable write it down.
> Now move onto overclocking RAM, HT and NB, keep a record of the voltages required and keep remembering that too much voltage is also a bad thing.


This...this is how I learnt...and thanks to all here for putting me thru it.

Oh and at each overclock run a stress test.

And don't set your sights to high...

And feel free to try a validation run at some exotic overclock..I did...didn't teach me anything but I managed to get it to boot and validate at a clock that was not suitable for my rig...whoooooo! But don't blame me if you break something....I went thru 4 power supplies running prime etc.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This.....
> 
> Tips for Over clocking..
> 
> 1 Find max Multi OC
> 2 Find max FSB OC
> 3 Find Max Ram OC
> 
> Find max FSB + Multi OC based around the voltages that you need
> Find closest Ram frequency that is still stable with FSB and Multi
> 
> Tighten timings. Check to see if voltages can be lowered..
> 
> make sure you test for stability during and after all steps are done
> 
> Boom you have a very good OC


Do you guys think one can test FSB stability by just upping it while keeping everything else lowish? Like stress test your cpu on a 4.0 clock with default cpu-nb and ht and try the highest fsb to keep close to those numbers?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Damn off topic, anyone know if its possible to recover data in my case a birthday video I accidentally deleted off my ssd about a week ago. With trim enabled I think its going to be impossible by now I'm using easeus atm and don't mind trying different software.


RECUVA.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> This.....
> 
> Tips for Over clocking..
> 
> 1 Find max Multi OC
> 2 Find max FSB OC
> 3 Find Max Ram OC
> 
> Find max FSB + Multi OC based around the voltages that you need
> Find closest Ram frequency that is still stable with FSB and Multi
> 
> Tighten timings. Check to see if voltages can be lowered..
> 
> make sure you test for stability during and after all steps are done
> 
> Boom you have a very good OC
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think one can test FSB stability by just upping it while keeping everything else lowish? Like stress test your cpu on a 4.0 clock with default cpu-nb and ht and try the highest fsb to keep close to those numbers?
Click to expand...

YUPPERS,

keep in mind that it OCs the NB and SB and PCI links.. the bus really is what ties it all together. only tricky thing about it is that there are a few voltages that you have to keep in check and watch for.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Do you guys think one can test FSB stability by just upping it while keeping everything else lowish? Like stress test your cpu on a 4.0 clock with default cpu-nb and ht and try the highest fsb to keep close to those numbers?


I'm not sure, I think someone told me getting the FSB to 250ish mhz is best for overall speed but I can't remember who, I couldn't get my motherboard to post over 240mhz or so.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Do you guys think one can test FSB stability by just upping it while keeping everything else lowish? Like stress test your cpu on a 4.0 clock with default cpu-nb and ht and try the highest fsb to keep close to those numbers?


that won't work because once you run it at the higher multiplier the requirements change for voltages and such...and running 300 fsb with the lower clocks always takes less voltage than the higher clocks later and that voltage will determine your maxs when you try and scale it...I may be wrong I'm sure if I am I'll hear of it









Edit: @ashes wouldn't that put a lesser strain on it and not give realistic results one you try for the clock speed you really want? So you would be just testing fsb stability at those clocks not overall?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YUPPERS,
> 
> keep in mind that it OCs the NB and SB and PCI links.. the bus really is what ties it all together. only tricky thing about it is that there are a few voltages that you have to keep in check and watch for.


I can change the PCI frequency separately from the FSB, is there something I'm missing?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> YUPPERS,
> 
> keep in mind that it OCs the NB and SB and PCI links.. the bus really is what ties it all together. only tricky thing about it is that there are a few voltages that you have to keep in check and watch for.
> 
> 
> 
> I can change the PCI frequency separately from the FSB, is there something I'm missing?
Click to expand...

No I was speaking in general.. however lets say that PCIe is set to 104 and your FSB is set to 225, then the outcome of your PCI would be something like 115 (numbers are for an example and not of actual values since I don't have the numbers in front of me)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> No I was speaking in general.. however lets say that PCIe is set to 104 and your FSB is set to 225, then the outcome of your PCI would be something like 115 (numbers are for an example and not of actual values since I don't have the numbers in front of me)


I am confused lol, I have my PCIe clocked to 110mhz nd my FSB set to 232mhz or close to it? Are you saying my PCI is clocked to 120? or close to it? Can I get some more information on this please so I can see what's going on?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> No I was speaking in general.. however lets say that PCIe is set to 104 and your FSB is set to 225, then the outcome of your PCI would be something like 115 (numbers are for an example and not of actual values since I don't have the numbers in front of me)
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused lol, I have my PCIe clocked to 110mhz nd my FSB set to 232mhz or close to it? Are you saying my PCI is clocked to 120? or close to it? Can I get some more information on this please so I can see what's going on?
Click to expand...

Just like how you clock Ram.. when you raise the PCI you are just raising a multiplier, its far more subtle however it is easier to be unstable as well.. FSB is pretty much the arteries of the rig...


----------



## mus1mus

Some boards allow a high FSB and a fixed PCIe frequency that is somehiw independent to FSB.

The goal in FSB OC is not to get the highest. But to stay within the realm of what the memory / CPU-NB / CPU, will allow as they are your limitting factor.

Say, 250. It can open a Memory OC of 2000 or 2333, etc. If your memory and it's allowed multi can cope, you're good.

The CPU-NB can be clocked to 2500, 2750 etc. Which can still fall to bootable values.

While the CPU may take that FSB. Just note that there are holes in the FSB values that a CPU can accept. So while bootable, it may not be stable.

Now, if these parameters allow a certain FSB, the testing will be the same. It may need some bumps on the Voltages but I would take it slow from there. And not relying on a single stress app is a good technique.

Prime Blend for overall stress.
Small FFT for the CPU Frequency and Voltage
HCI memtest for Memory etc.

Each reacts differently that I would use HCI first when dealing with FSB OC. As Memory can be harder to work out. While CPU-NB will either allow you to boot or no boot at all or errors on Benchmarks that lower the scores.


----------



## STW1911

Long time lurker here, I have read this thread since day two I think. I have a 980 BE in my rig, and built it in hopes of putting Bulldozer in it, and found out that they were not too good. Just need the money to put the 8370 in it now, that's what I want. I have my 980 clocked at 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, just by reading this thread and listening to the guy's on here, and what they have gone through to get what they have gotten on their chips. They really know their stuff. Thank you Orkinman, you know how you are, GD-80 for the win. I write this only to tell you that you are really better to start off down low with your OC, and gradually work your way up!!! This way, you will learn your chip, and know what it needs to make it stable!!! It will let you know the limits of your board, and your chip, and help in the possibilities of not getting corruptions in your OS. It takes a little bit of time, but you will be far better off in the end. Trust me, these guy's know their sh**.The only other thing I think I can safely say is, I think that your boards is a 6+2 board, so be very careful on the cpu voltage end, because these chips really require an 8+2 board or better to overclock in the 4.6ghz range.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Long time lurker here, I have read this thread since day two I think. I have a 980 BE in my rig, and built it in hopes of putting Bulldozer in it, and found out that they were not too good. Just need the money to put the 8370 in it now, that's what I want. I have my 980 clocked at 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, just by reading this thread and listening to the guy's on here, and what they have gone through to get what they have gotten on their chips. They really know their stuff. Thank you Orkinman, you know how you are, GD-80 for the win. I write this only to tell you that you are really better to start off down low with your OC, and gradually work your way up!!! This way, you will learn your chip, and know what it needs to make it stable!!! It will let you know the limits of your board, and your chip, and help in the possibilities of not getting corruptions in your OS. It takes a little bit of time, but you will be far better off in the end. Trust me, these guy's know their sh**.The only other thing I think I can safely say is, I think that your boards is a 6+2 board, so be very careful on the cpu voltage end, because these chips really require an 8+2 board or better to overclock in the 4.6ghz range.


Nice OC on the deneb









There are a handful of guys here that do pretty well with the GD-80. Miklkit is the Air cooling champ and Knifemind has a multiplier locked X6 thuban on his that is hard to top.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## mus1mus

Hi guys. Just went through testing the highest FSB I can get out of the FX.

What's the highest you guys have tried and validated? I can see me ranked 6th on the kitty together with some 315s on the BOT.

http://valid.x86.fr/index.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi guys. Just went through testing the highest FSB I can get out of the FX.
> 
> What's the highest you guys have tried and validated? I can see me ranked 6th on the kitty together with some 315s on the BOT.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/index.html


I've done 315 on my CVF-Z with a Sempron 145









Went from 2.8 to 4.4Ghz with it


----------



## zila

8320 on Sabertooth: http://valid.x86.fr/2zxy8a


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi guys. Just went through testing the highest FSB I can get out of the FX.
> 
> What's the highest you guys have tried and validated? I can see me ranked 6th on the kitty together with some 315s on the BOT.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 315 on my CVF-Z with a Sempron 145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from 2.8 to 4.4Ghz with it
Click to expand...

The old 790FX GD 70 was pretty good at fsb clocking the am3 chips http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623
Really haven't pushed the fsb/ht link on an FX , didn't see the need as they are all unlocked.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've done 315 on my CVF-Z with a Sempron 145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from 2.8 to 4.4Ghz with it


315 max? It's looks like the max from these chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> 8320 on Sabertooth: http://valid.x86.fr/2zxy8a


Okay, was wrong.


----------



## zila

I can go higher but I just never really bothered.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi guys. Just went through testing the highest FSB I can get out of the FX.
> 
> What's the highest you guys have tried and validated? I can see me ranked 6th on the kitty together with some 315s on the BOT.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 315 on my CVF-Z with a Sempron 145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from 2.8 to 4.4Ghz with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old 790FX GD 70 was pretty good at fsb clocking the am3 chips http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623
> Really haven't pushed the fsb/ht link on an FX , didn't see the need as they are all unlocked.
Click to expand...

Yeah, 990FX doesn't seem to clock as high as the older boards fsb wise but as you said, all multi unlocked so why bother?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi guys. Just went through testing the highest FSB I can get out of the FX.
> 
> What's the highest you guys have tried and validated? I can see me ranked 6th on the kitty together with some 315s on the BOT.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 315 on my CVF-Z with a Sempron 145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from 2.8 to 4.4Ghz with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old 790FX GD 70 was pretty good at fsb clocking the am3 chips http://valid.canardpc.com/2708623
> Really haven't pushed the fsb/ht link on an FX , didn't see the need as they are all unlocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, 990FX doesn't seem to clock as high as the older boards fsb wise but as you said, all multi unlocked so why bother?
Click to expand...

Rather embarrassingly, the best FSB I've gotten was using MSI's 790FX GD 70's set fsb feature which does it automatically for you







( 381 i think it was...)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

You know I've been meaning to try the auto overclock function on alot of things just for the giggles........


----------



## zila

When you've got good hardware it shows. I just wanna stop here cause I really don't need to take it any further.

http://valid.x86.fr/may1rc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> When you've got good hardware it shows. I just wanna stop here cause I really don't need to take it any further.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/may1rc


Bring that in to the BOT maybe.









No, you really can't be bothered .









I'm topping that. I guess I have good parts too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You know I've been meaning to try the auto overclock function on alot of things just for the giggles........


It is quite literally the ONLY auto overclocking feature that I have encountered in all my shenanigans that is worth the time to mess with. If you still have that sargas, see if you can pick up a gd 70 for cheap and have some fun. The last one I bought over here was $35 and it came with a 9800 gtx+. Also, I know that at one point in time, you could pay MSI $35 and they would refurb it for you - no matter the issue.


----------



## STW1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice OC on the deneb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a handful of guys here that do pretty well with the GD-80. Miklkit is the Air cooling champ and Knifemind has a multiplier locked X6 thuban on his that is hard to top.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words


I want in on this club soo bad I can taste it, just can't justify???, or come up with the money to do it. Finances are tight!!! Love this board to death!!!! Just need an 8370 to put into it and get into the 5.0ghz club that Minotaurtoo started. I think I can compete very well with this board!!! Thanks to the very few in this thread with it. (Cssorkinman) and (Miklikit). I have learned a lot from you's two about this board, and know if I had an 8370 in it I could make it shine!!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You know I've been meaning to try the auto overclock function on alot of things just for the giggles........
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite literally the ONLY auto overclocking feature that I have encountered in all my shenanigans that is worth the time to mess with. If you still have that sargas, see if you can pick up a gd 70 for cheap and have some fun. The last one I bought over here was $35 and it came with a 9800 gtx+. Also, I know that at one point in time, you could pay MSI $35 and they would refurb it for you - no matter the issue.
Click to expand...

I might just do that, and yeah the Sargas won't be leaving my possession, its a great chip for testing boards with









Currently saving up for another trip overseas so hardware goodies are on the back burner again


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Long time lurker here, I have read this thread since day two I think. I have a 980 BE in my rig, and built it in hopes of putting Bulldozer in it, and found out that they were not too good. Just need the money to put the 8370 in it now, that's what I want. I have my 980 clocked at 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, just by reading this thread and listening to the guy's on here, and what they have gone through to get what they have gotten on their chips. They really know their stuff. Thank you Orkinman, you know how you are, GD-80 for the win. I write this only to tell you that you are really better to start off down low with your OC, and gradually work your way up!!! This way, you will learn your chip, and know what it needs to make it stable!!! It will let you know the limits of your board, and your chip, and help in the possibilities of not getting corruptions in your OS. It takes a little bit of time, but you will be far better off in the end. Trust me, these guy's know their sh**.The only other thing I think I can safely say is, I think that your boards is a 6+2 board, so be very careful on the cpu voltage end, because these chips really require an 8+2 board or better to overclock in the 4.6ghz range.


Denebs are nice chips to play with. I have a 965BE that can do 4600MHz. That was on a GA-890GPA-UD3H with some G.Skill ECO Ram. Don't compete anymore though.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2236952_zila1_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_4620.3_mhz

Mine was 24/7 stable at 4400MHz, I believe @ 1.475v. Still have that sucker in the closet somewhere. Could game with it @4600MHz though.

Yeah, if you're thinking about going with an FX chip do not skimp on the motherboard. Get a good quality Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair V and a good strong quality power supply.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Long time lurker here, I have read this thread since day two I think. I have a 980 BE in my rig, and built it in hopes of putting Bulldozer in it, and found out that they were not too good. Just need the money to put the 8370 in it now, that's what I want. I have my 980 clocked at 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, just by reading this thread and listening to the guy's on here, and what they have gone through to get what they have gotten on their chips. They really know their stuff. Thank you Orkinman, you know how you are, GD-80 for the win. I write this only to tell you that you are really better to start off down low with your OC, and gradually work your way up!!! This way, you will learn your chip, and know what it needs to make it stable!!! It will let you know the limits of your board, and your chip, and help in the possibilities of not getting corruptions in your OS. It takes a little bit of time, but you will be far better off in the end. Trust me, these guy's know their sh**.The only other thing I think I can safely say is, I think that your boards is a 6+2 board, so be very careful on the cpu voltage end, because these chips really require an 8+2 board or better to overclock in the 4.6ghz range.
> 
> 
> 
> Denebs are nice chips to play with. I have a 965BE that can do 4600MHz. That was on a GA-890GPA-UD3H with some G.Skill ECO Ram. Don't compete anymore though.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2236952_zila1_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_4620.3_mhz
> 
> Mine was 24/7 stable at 4400MHz, I believe @ 1.475v. Still have that sucker in the closet somewhere. Could game with it @4600MHz though.
> 
> Yeah, if you're thinking about going with an FX chip do not skimp on the motherboard. Get a good quality Asus Sabertooth or Crosshair V and a good strong quality power supply.
Click to expand...

I have a late batch 965 that will prime at 4.3ghz on stock voltage tops out at around 4.5 usable - 4.8 validate on custom water.


----------



## zila

Awesome!


----------



## mus1mus

Argh.

TAP. Stahp.

http://valid.x86.fr/fbevyj


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Argh.
> 
> TAP. Stahp.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fbevyj


Mus1mus always comes with some ACE


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Argh.
> 
> TAP. Stahp.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fbevyj


Very nice, see they can go real nice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Argh.
> 
> TAP. Stahp.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fbevyj


Haha....nice one









I'm gonna have to give this a proper go now


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha....nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to give this a proper go now


Can always count on mus to stir up competitive nature here


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Mus1mus always comes with some ACE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Very nice, see they can go real nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha....nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to give this a proper go now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Can always count on mus to stir up competitive nature here


Thanks guys, maybe you should of known better I've learned from the best guys round here.

You all know who you are.


----------



## zila

Good, now take her up to 400.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Good, now take her up to 400.


That's all she wrote, sadly.


----------



## zila

That's cool. That was a nice run.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That's cool. That was a nice run.


I get the idea from you.







Was already giving up when I approached a roadblock at 320.







thanks for that.


----------



## zila

Not a problem. I love to see someone have fun with their hardware.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

so this is really random but i kind of found it funny i was looking at enthoo primo case and they had the black and green one for 40 dollars less.. so i scroll down to the bottom and the recommended and other people purchased this just made me giggle...


First off... the combo deal... the primo case with the i7 6700 (non k) processor saving 16 whole dollars... wow thanks guys... secondly they people who viewed bought.... a crappy apevia power supply...and lastly... that amd cooler on the recommended... lets not mention the other items... im pretty sure the the stock 8320 heatsink would outperform that little sucker...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> That's cool. That was a nice run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the idea from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was already giving up when I approached a roadblock at 320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for that.
Click to expand...

I got 300Mhz, tried for 320 and nope.......tried for 350 (thinking 320 might have been a black spot) and nope.

I might pick it up again at some point and try a little harder but i ain't getting close to yours......congrats mate









Btw, downloaded a new copy of IBT....running it now......lets see what happens....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I got 300Mhz, tried for 320 and nope.......tried for 350 (thinking 320 might have been a black spot) and nope.
> 
> I might pick it up again at some point and try a little harder but i ain't getting close to yours......congrats mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, downloaded a new copy of IBT....running it now......lets see what happens....


Thanks mate.

320 is a dead spot on mine. 350 does it but needs to lower some attached clocks. By the way, 375 is done within Windows.









I might try shooting for more tomorrow. Talking about disabling cores and stuff.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Long time lurker here, I have read this thread since day two I think. I have a 980 BE in my rig, and built it in hopes of putting Bulldozer in it, and found out that they were not too good. Just need the money to put the 8370 in it now, that's what I want. I have my 980 clocked at 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, just by reading this thread and listening to the guy's on here, and what they have gone through to get what they have gotten on their chips. They really know their stuff. Thank you Orkinman, you know how you are, GD-80 for the win. I write this only to tell you that you are really better to start off down low with your OC, and gradually work your way up!!! This way, you will learn your chip, and know what it needs to make it stable!!! It will let you know the limits of your board, and your chip, and help in the possibilities of not getting corruptions in your OS. It takes a little bit of time, but you will be far better off in the end. Trust me, these guy's know their sh**.The only other thing I think I can safely say is, I think that your boards is a 6+2 board, so be very careful on the cpu voltage end, because these chips really require an 8+2 board or better to overclock in the 4.6ghz range.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I got 300Mhz, tried for 320 and nope.......tried for 350 (thinking 320 might have been a black spot) and nope.
> 
> I might pick it up again at some point and try a little harder but i ain't getting close to yours......congrats mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, downloaded a new copy of IBT....running it now......lets see what happens....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> 320 is a dead spot on mine. 350 does it but needs to lower some attached clocks. By the way, 375 is done within Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try shooting for more tomorrow. Talking about disabling cores and stuff.


Some guys here seem to have more experience with FSB clocking then I have, at least with Vishera's.

Should I ditch the multi only and focus on FSB?
So far I know my board likes: 225, 254, 267.

Not tried much else. Cpu-nb is okay up to 2800 ish


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I got 300Mhz, tried for 320 and nope.......tried for 350 (thinking 320 might have been a black spot) and nope.
> 
> I might pick it up again at some point and try a little harder but i ain't getting close to yours......congrats mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, downloaded a new copy of IBT....running it now......lets see what happens....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> 320 is a dead spot on mine. 350 does it but needs to lower some attached clocks. By the way, 375 is done within Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try shooting for more tomorrow. Talking about disabling cores and stuff.
Click to expand...

Ahhh....figured it might have been something like that









on the positive side of things though:



No shutdown!









Guess that copy of IBT just went bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Long time lurker here, I have read this thread since day two I think. I have a 980 BE in my rig, and built it in hopes of putting Bulldozer in it, and found out that they were not too good. Just need the money to put the 8370 in it now, that's what I want. I have my 980 clocked at 4.2ghz 24/7 stable, just by reading this thread and listening to the guy's on here, and what they have gone through to get what they have gotten on their chips. They really know their stuff. Thank you Orkinman, you know how you are, GD-80 for the win. I write this only to tell you that you are really better to start off down low with your OC, and gradually work your way up!!! This way, you will learn your chip, and know what it needs to make it stable!!! It will let you know the limits of your board, and your chip, and help in the possibilities of not getting corruptions in your OS. It takes a little bit of time, but you will be far better off in the end. Trust me, these guy's know their sh**.The only other thing I think I can safely say is, I think that your boards is a 6+2 board, so be very careful on the cpu voltage end, because these chips really require an 8+2 board or better to overclock in the 4.6ghz range.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I got 300Mhz, tried for 320 and nope.......tried for 350 (thinking 320 might have been a black spot) and nope.
> 
> I might pick it up again at some point and try a little harder but i ain't getting close to yours......congrats mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, downloaded a new copy of IBT....running it now......lets see what happens....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> 320 is a dead spot on mine. 350 does it but needs to lower some attached clocks. By the way, 375 is done within Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try shooting for more tomorrow. Talking about disabling cores and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some guys here seem to have more experience with FSB clocking then I have, at least with Vishera's.
> 
> Should I ditch the multi only and focus on FSB?
> So far I know my board likes: 225, 254, 267.
> 
> Not tried much else. Cpu-nb is okay up to 2800 ish
Click to expand...

fsb clocking is generally a little quicker than pure Multi but also harder to get fully stable.

give it a go and see what happens


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Some guys here seem to have more experience with FSB clocking then I have, at least with Vishera's.
> 
> Should I ditch the multi only and focus on FSB?
> So far I know my board likes: 225, 254, 267.
> 
> Not tried much else. Cpu-nb is okay up to 2800 ish


Get the best of both.

I would suggest you try the known good values first. I base mine on FSB values that correspond to a standard Memory Clock.

229 or 268 for 2133, 235 for 1866. 250 for 2333 or 2000. To name a few. For a simple reason, I can just copy some known RAM timings to allow the System to boot and/or minimise RAM impact in case it doesn't boot.

From there, tweak forward.









BTW, those FSB clocks are just for the shootout and never meant to be useful.


----------



## dmcl325i

Any ideas why i seem to only be able to change the multiplier for my clock speeds? Any time i drop multiplier and try to increase FSB even from 200 ro 201 it doesnt take. It saves the multiplier but does not save the rest in bios it seems.

A few days ago when i first started messing with clock speed i was playing in msi command center in windows. Oddly in that it seems to accept the new values but in the bios menu it defaults back to 200 for some reason? I cant see anything in bios that i should be enabling or disabling to allow me to do this?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Any ideas why i seem to only be able to change the multiplier for my clock speeds? Any time i drop multiplier and try to increase FSB even from 200 ro 201 it doesnt take. It saves the multiplier but does not save the rest in bios it seems.
> 
> A few days ago when i first started messing with clock speed i was playing in msi command center in windows. Oddly in that it seems to accept the new values but in the bios menu it defaults back to 200 for some reason? I cant see anything in bios that i should be enabling or disabling to allow me to do this?


Can you post shots of your bios settings?
Maybe we can find something.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Any ideas why i seem to only be able to change the multiplier for my clock speeds? Any time i drop multiplier and try to increase FSB even from 200 ro 201 it doesnt take. It saves the multiplier but does not save the rest in bios it seems.
> 
> A few days ago when i first started messing with clock speed i was playing in msi command center in windows. Oddly in that it seems to accept the new values but in the bios menu it defaults back to 200 for some reason? I cant see anything in bios that i should be enabling or disabling to allow me to do this?


I don't know, but I did notice in one of your screen shots that your clockspeed varied a lot. That's a little unusual for an MSI board in my experience. Asus will bounce around and always seems to give you an extra 13 to 16 MHz at any given settings....lol.


----------



## dmcl325i

Will do shortly when im back at the pc. Fwiw i dont know if you guys think i have been solid at this since i started posting in here but 70% of the time im not at the pc so i havent been spending nearly as much time on tweaking and testing as yoy guys might be thinking..

Im still on 4.7ghz as it seems somewhat stable. Its not perfect but it doesnt throw up errors in IBT most of the time (benny reckons could be ram or something else causing an intermittant error message in IBT sometimes). So i have left it more or less as is and been looking into other things like getting back to working on an OC for my radeon r9 360 as when i left it last i was only at +2% power limit and +4% clock speed. Its been on default setting whenever i have been messing with cpu clock speeds and whatnot though as i figure leaving it on OC settings would probably only complicate things.


----------



## dmcl325i

@Chopper1591 Ok.. Bios as it stands currently.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @Chopper1591 Ok.. Bios as it stands currently.


P-state is on (I suggest turn off and turn off APM as this will mess with you trying to get stable. same with Cool n Quiet.

Drop HT link frequency to 2400
take everything off of auto and put in the base setting

Could be over volting CPU depending on how much v-drop there is

Is there any other RAM options or power options on this board other than this screen?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @Chopper1591 Ok.. Bios as it stands currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-state is on (I suggest turn off and turn off APM as this will mess with you trying to get stable. same with Cool n Quiet.
> 
> Drop HT link frequency to 2400
> take everything off of auto and put in the base setting
> 
> Could be over volting CPU depending on how much v-drop there is
> 
> Is there any other RAM options or power options on this board other than this screen?
Click to expand...

Cpu smart protection , hmm that's new compared to the GD65 GD80's of old, wonder if its OCP or heat?

If there is a version of MSI's Core Center that works with this board, that will be the simplest way to tweak your ht link speed. Unlike other software overclocking utilities, it actually works quite well, one suggestion though, reset bios to defaults EDIT : ( as far as voltage to the cpu, multiplier and ht base otherwise set ram voltage and timings in accordance to your desired overclock.) before using it. Don't use click bios when tuning. Find a mix that works using core center, then migrate those settings to Bios once you are done tweaking.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @Chopper1591 Ok.. Bios as it stands currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-state is on (I suggest turn off and turn off APM as this will mess with you trying to get stable. same with Cool n Quiet.
> 
> Drop HT link frequency to 2400
> take everything off of auto and put in the base setting
> 
> Could be over volting CPU depending on how much v-drop there is
> 
> Is there any other RAM options or power options on this board other than this screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cpu smart protection , hmm that's new compared to the GD65 GD80's of old, wonder if its OCP or heat?
> 
> If there is a version of MSI's Core Center that works with this board, that will be the simplest way to tweak your ht link speed. Unlike other software overclocking utilities, it actually works quite well, one suggestion though, reset bios to defaults before using it. Don't use click bios when tuning. Find a mix that works using core center, then migrate those settings to Bios once you are done tweaking.
Click to expand...

CPU Smart Protection
CPU Smart Protection is a mechanism of CPU overheating protection. It will
automatically reduce the clock when the CPU temperature gets too high.

^judging by the way it normally goes means socket temp

Here from the manual are all the features in BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



▶Current CPU/ DRAM Frequency
These items show the current frequencies of installed CPU and Memory. Read-only.
▶▶Adjust CPU FSB Frequency
Allows you to set the CPU FSB frequency (in MHz). You may overclock the CPU
by adjusting this value. Please note that overclocking behavior and stability is not
guaranteed.
▶▶Adjust CPU Ratio [Auto]
Sets the CPU ratio that is used to determine CPU clock speed. This item can only be
changed if the processor supports this function.
▶▶Adjusted CPU Frequency
Shows the adjusted CPU frequency. Read-only.
▶▶Adjust CPU-NB Ratio [Auto]
Sets the CPU-NB ratio that is used to determine CPU-NB clock speed.
▶▶Adjusted CPU-NB Frequency
Shows the adjusted CPU frequency. Read-only.
▶▶CPU Smart Protection
CPU Smart Protection is a mechanism of CPU overheating protection. It will
automatically reduce the clock when the CPU temperature gets too high.
▶▶CPU Core Control
This item allows you to select the number of active processor cores. When set to
[Auto], the CPU will operate under the default number of cores.
Chapter 3
BIOS Setup 3-14
▶▶AMD Turbo Core Technology [Auto]
Based on AMD Turbo Core Technology, part of CPU core ratio may pop down for
providing more performance headroom for active CPU core, even AMD Cool'n'Quiet
Technology is Disabled.
[Auto] Turbo Core Technology will linked to AMD Cool'n'Quiet Technology.
[Enabled] Enables this function.
[Disabled] Disables this function.
▶▶Adjust Turbo Core Ratio [Auto]
Specifies the Turbo Core frequency multiplier.
▶▶Adjusted Turbo Core Frequency
Shows the adjusted Turbo Core frequency. Read-only.
▶▶DRAM Frequency [Auto]
Sets the DRAM frequency. Please note the overclocking behavior is not guaranteed.
▶▶Adjusted DRAM Frequency
Shows the adjusted DRAM frequency. Read-only.
▶▶Intel Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) [Disabled]
X.M.P. (Extreme Memory Profile) is the overclocking technology by memory module.
This item will be available when you install the memory modules that support X.M.P.
technology. When the Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) is Enabled, the AMD
Memory Profile (AMP) will be forced to be disabled.
[Disabled] Disables this function.
[Enabled] Choose to apply an Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) to increase
system performance.
▶▶AMD Memory Profile (AMP) [Disabled]
AMP is the overclocking technology by memory module. This item will be available
when you install the memory modules that support AMP technology. When AMP is
Enabled, the XMP will be forced to be disabled.
[Disabled] Disables this function.
[Enabled] Choose to apply an AMD Memory Profile (AMP) to increase system
performance.
▶▶DRAM Timing Mode [Auto]
Selects the memory timing mode.
[Auto] DRAM timings will be determined based on SPD (Serial Presence
Detect) of installed memory modules.
[Link] Allows user to configure the DRAM timing manually for all memory
channel.
[UnLink] Allows user to configure the DRAM timing manually for respective
memory channel.
▶▶Advanced DRAM Configuration
Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu will be activated after setting
[Link] or [Unlink] in "DRAM Timing Mode". User can set the memory timing for each
memory channel. The system may become unstable or unbootable after changing
memory timing. If it occurs, please clear the CMOS data and restore the default
settings. (Refer to the Clear CMOS jumper/ button section to clear the CMOS data,
and enter the BIOS to load the default settings.
Chapter 3
3-15 BIOS Setup
▶▶HT Link Speed
This item allows you to set the Hyper-Transport Link speed. Setting to [Auto], the
system will detect the HT link speed automatically.
▶▶Adjusted HT Link Frequency
It shows the adjusted HT Link frequency. Read-only.
▶▶HT Link Control
Press to enter the sub-menu.
▶▶HT Incoming/ Outgoing Link Width
These items allow you to set the Hyper-Transport Link width. Setting to [Auto], the
system will detect the HT link width automatically.
▶▶Adjust PCI-E Frequency (MHz)
Sets the PCI Express frequency.
▶▶XXX Voltage [Auto] (optional)
Sets these voltages. If set to "Auto", BIOS will set these voltages automatically or you
can set it manually.
▶▶Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
This function reduces the EMI (Electromagnetic Interference) generated by modulating
clock generator pulses.
[Enabled] Enables the spread spectrum function to reduce the EMI
(Electromagnetic Interference) problem.
[Disabled] Enhances the overclocking ability of CPU Base clock.
Important
• If you do not have any EMI problem, leave the setting at [Disabled] for optimal
system stability and performance. But if you are plagued by EMI, select the value of
Spread Spectrum for EMI reduction.
• The greater the Spread Spectrum value is, the greater the EMI is reduced, and
the system will become less stable. For the most suitable Spread Spectrum value,
please consult your local EMI regulation.
• Remember to disable Spread Spectrum if you are overclocking because even a
slight jitter can introduce a temporary boost in clock speed which may just cause
your overclocked processor to lock up.
▶▶CPU Specifications
Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu displays the information of
installed CPU. You can also access this information menu at any time by pressing
[F4]. Read only.
▶▶CPU Technology Support
Press to enter the sub-menu. The sub-menu shows what the key features
does the installed CPU support. Read only.
▶▶MEMORY-Z
Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu displays all the settings and
timings of installed memory.
▶▶CPU Features
Press to enter the sub-menu.
Chapter 3
BIOS Setup 3-16
▶▶AMD Cool'n'Quiet [Auto]
Enabled or disabled AMD Cool'n'Quiet function.
[Auto] Depends on AMD Design.
[Enable] Enables AMD Cool'n'Quiet function. The Cool'n'Quiet technology
can effectively and dynamically lower CPU speed and power
consumption.
[Disabled] Disables this function.
Important
When adjusting CPU Ratio, the Cool'n'Quiet function will be disabled automatically.
For CPU which supports the Turbo Core Tech., please set AMD Turbo Core
Technology and AMD Cool'n'Quiet as Disabled to retain the default CPU core speed.
▶▶C1E Support
Enables this item to reduce the CPU power consumption while idle. Not all
processors support Enhanced Halt state (C1E).
▶▶SVM Mode [Enabled]
Enables or disables CPU Virtualization.
[Enabled] Enables CPU Virtualization and allows a platform to run multiple
operating systems in independent partitions. The system can
function as multiple systems virtually.
[Disabled] Disables this function.
▶▶IOMMU Mode
Enables/disables the IOMMU (I/O Memory Management Unit) for I/O Virtualization.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @Chopper1591 Ok.. Bios as it stands currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-state is on (I suggest turn off and turn off APM as this will mess with you trying to get stable. same with Cool n Quiet.
> 
> Drop HT link frequency to 2400
> take everything off of auto and put in the base setting
> 
> Could be over volting CPU depending on how much v-drop there is
> 
> Is there any other RAM options or power options on this board other than this screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cpu smart protection , hmm that's new compared to the GD65 GD80's of old, wonder if its OCP or heat?
> 
> If there is a version of MSI's Core Center that works with this board, that will be the simplest way to tweak your ht link speed. Unlike other software overclocking utilities, it actually works quite well, one suggestion though, reset bios to defaults before using it. Don't use click bios when tuning. Find a mix that works using core center, then migrate those settings to Bios once you are done tweaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU Smart Protection
> CPU Smart Protection is a mechanism of CPU overheating protection. It will
> automatically reduce the clock when the CPU temperature gets too high.
> 
> Here from the manual are all the features in BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ▶Current CPU/ DRAM Frequency
> These items show the current frequencies of installed CPU and Memory. Read-only.
> ▶▶Adjust CPU FSB Frequency
> Allows you to set the CPU FSB frequency (in MHz). You may overclock the CPU
> by adjusting this value. Please note that overclocking behavior and stability is not
> guaranteed.
> ▶▶Adjust CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Sets the CPU ratio that is used to determine CPU clock speed. This item can only be
> changed if the processor supports this function.
> ▶▶Adjusted CPU Frequency
> Shows the adjusted CPU frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶Adjust CPU-NB Ratio [Auto]
> Sets the CPU-NB ratio that is used to determine CPU-NB clock speed.
> ▶▶Adjusted CPU-NB Frequency
> Shows the adjusted CPU frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶CPU Smart Protection
> CPU Smart Protection is a mechanism of CPU overheating protection. It will
> automatically reduce the clock when the CPU temperature gets too high.
> ▶▶CPU Core Control
> This item allows you to select the number of active processor cores. When set to
> [Auto], the CPU will operate under the default number of cores.
> Chapter 3
> BIOS Setup 3-14
> ▶▶AMD Turbo Core Technology [Auto]
> Based on AMD Turbo Core Technology, part of CPU core ratio may pop down for
> providing more performance headroom for active CPU core, even AMD Cool'n'Quiet
> Technology is Disabled.
> [Auto] Turbo Core Technology will linked to AMD Cool'n'Quiet Technology.
> [Enabled] Enables this function.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> ▶▶Adjust Turbo Core Ratio [Auto]
> Specifies the Turbo Core frequency multiplier.
> ▶▶Adjusted Turbo Core Frequency
> Shows the adjusted Turbo Core frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶DRAM Frequency [Auto]
> Sets the DRAM frequency. Please note the overclocking behavior is not guaranteed.
> ▶▶Adjusted DRAM Frequency
> Shows the adjusted DRAM frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶Intel Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) [Disabled]
> X.M.P. (Extreme Memory Profile) is the overclocking technology by memory module.
> This item will be available when you install the memory modules that support X.M.P.
> technology. When the Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) is Enabled, the AMD
> Memory Profile (AMP) will be forced to be disabled.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> [Enabled] Choose to apply an Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) to increase
> system performance.
> ▶▶AMD Memory Profile (AMP) [Disabled]
> AMP is the overclocking technology by memory module. This item will be available
> when you install the memory modules that support AMP technology. When AMP is
> Enabled, the XMP will be forced to be disabled.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> [Enabled] Choose to apply an AMD Memory Profile (AMP) to increase system
> performance.
> ▶▶DRAM Timing Mode [Auto]
> Selects the memory timing mode.
> [Auto] DRAM timings will be determined based on SPD (Serial Presence
> Detect) of installed memory modules.
> [Link] Allows user to configure the DRAM timing manually for all memory
> channel.
> [UnLink] Allows user to configure the DRAM timing manually for respective
> memory channel.
> ▶▶Advanced DRAM Configuration
> Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu will be activated after setting
> [Link] or [Unlink] in "DRAM Timing Mode". User can set the memory timing for each
> memory channel. The system may become unstable or unbootable after changing
> memory timing. If it occurs, please clear the CMOS data and restore the default
> settings. (Refer to the Clear CMOS jumper/ button section to clear the CMOS data,
> and enter the BIOS to load the default settings.
> Chapter 3
> 3-15 BIOS Setup
> ▶▶HT Link Speed
> This item allows you to set the Hyper-Transport Link speed. Setting to [Auto], the
> system will detect the HT link speed automatically.
> ▶▶Adjusted HT Link Frequency
> It shows the adjusted HT Link frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶HT Link Control
> Press to enter the sub-menu.
> ▶▶HT Incoming/ Outgoing Link Width
> These items allow you to set the Hyper-Transport Link width. Setting to [Auto], the
> system will detect the HT link width automatically.
> ▶▶Adjust PCI-E Frequency (MHz)
> Sets the PCI Express frequency.
> ▶▶XXX Voltage [Auto] (optional)
> Sets these voltages. If set to "Auto", BIOS will set these voltages automatically or you
> can set it manually.
> ▶▶Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> This function reduces the EMI (Electromagnetic Interference) generated by modulating
> clock generator pulses.
> [Enabled] Enables the spread spectrum function to reduce the EMI
> (Electromagnetic Interference) problem.
> [Disabled] Enhances the overclocking ability of CPU Base clock.
> Important
> • If you do not have any EMI problem, leave the setting at [Disabled] for optimal
> system stability and performance. But if you are plagued by EMI, select the value of
> Spread Spectrum for EMI reduction.
> • The greater the Spread Spectrum value is, the greater the EMI is reduced, and
> the system will become less stable. For the most suitable Spread Spectrum value,
> please consult your local EMI regulation.
> • Remember to disable Spread Spectrum if you are overclocking because even a
> slight jitter can introduce a temporary boost in clock speed which may just cause
> your overclocked processor to lock up.
> ▶▶CPU Specifications
> Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu displays the information of
> installed CPU. You can also access this information menu at any time by pressing
> [F4]. Read only.
> ▶▶CPU Technology Support
> Press to enter the sub-menu. The sub-menu shows what the key features
> does the installed CPU support. Read only.
> ▶▶MEMORY-Z
> Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu displays all the settings and
> timings of installed memory.
> ▶▶CPU Features
> Press to enter the sub-menu.
> Chapter 3
> BIOS Setup 3-16
> ▶▶AMD Cool'n'Quiet [Auto]
> Enabled or disabled AMD Cool'n'Quiet function.
> [Auto] Depends on AMD Design.
> [Enable] Enables AMD Cool'n'Quiet function. The Cool'n'Quiet technology
> can effectively and dynamically lower CPU speed and power
> consumption.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> Important
> When adjusting CPU Ratio, the Cool'n'Quiet function will be disabled automatically.
> For CPU which supports the Turbo Core Tech., please set AMD Turbo Core
> Technology and AMD Cool'n'Quiet as Disabled to retain the default CPU core speed.
> ▶▶C1E Support
> Enables this item to reduce the CPU power consumption while idle. Not all
> processors support Enhanced Halt state (C1E).
> ▶▶SVM Mode [Enabled]
> Enables or disables CPU Virtualization.
> [Enabled] Enables CPU Virtualization and allows a platform to run multiple
> operating systems in independent partitions. The system can
> function as multiple systems virtually.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> ▶▶IOMMU Mode
> Enables/disables the IOMMU (I/O Memory Management Unit) for I/O Virtualization.
> 
> 
> [/
> Ahh, that would explain his clock speed fluctuations. My older MSI 990's would sooner melt into a puddle than throttle when power saving features etc. were disabled. As long as you are vigilant , you won't have problems, but if you make the assumption that it will protect itself....well then you are going to get a dose of " oh damn".
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> @Chopper1591 Ok.. Bios as it stands currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-state is on (I suggest turn off and turn off APM as this will mess with you trying to get stable. same with Cool n Quiet.
> 
> Drop HT link frequency to 2400
> take everything off of auto and put in the base setting
> 
> Could be over volting CPU depending on how much v-drop there is
> 
> Is there any other RAM options or power options on this board other than this screen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cpu smart protection , hmm that's new compared to the GD65 GD80's of old, wonder if its OCP or heat?
> 
> If there is a version of MSI's Core Center that works with this board, that will be the simplest way to tweak your ht link speed. Unlike other software overclocking utilities, it actually works quite well, one suggestion though, reset bios to defaults before using it. Don't use click bios when tuning. Find a mix that works using core center, then migrate those settings to Bios once you are done tweaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU Smart Protection
> CPU Smart Protection is a mechanism of CPU overheating protection. It will
> automatically reduce the clock when the CPU temperature gets too high.
> 
> Here from the manual are all the features in BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ▶Current CPU/ DRAM Frequency
> These items show the current frequencies of installed CPU and Memory. Read-only.
> ▶▶Adjust CPU FSB Frequency
> Allows you to set the CPU FSB frequency (in MHz). You may overclock the CPU
> by adjusting this value. Please note that overclocking behavior and stability is not
> guaranteed.
> ▶▶Adjust CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Sets the CPU ratio that is used to determine CPU clock speed. This item can only be
> changed if the processor supports this function.
> ▶▶Adjusted CPU Frequency
> Shows the adjusted CPU frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶Adjust CPU-NB Ratio [Auto]
> Sets the CPU-NB ratio that is used to determine CPU-NB clock speed.
> ▶▶Adjusted CPU-NB Frequency
> Shows the adjusted CPU frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶CPU Smart Protection
> CPU Smart Protection is a mechanism of CPU overheating protection. It will
> automatically reduce the clock when the CPU temperature gets too high.
> ▶▶CPU Core Control
> This item allows you to select the number of active processor cores. When set to
> [Auto], the CPU will operate under the default number of cores.
> Chapter 3
> BIOS Setup 3-14
> ▶▶AMD Turbo Core Technology [Auto]
> Based on AMD Turbo Core Technology, part of CPU core ratio may pop down for
> providing more performance headroom for active CPU core, even AMD Cool'n'Quiet
> Technology is Disabled.
> [Auto] Turbo Core Technology will linked to AMD Cool'n'Quiet Technology.
> [Enabled] Enables this function.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> ▶▶Adjust Turbo Core Ratio [Auto]
> Specifies the Turbo Core frequency multiplier.
> ▶▶Adjusted Turbo Core Frequency
> Shows the adjusted Turbo Core frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶DRAM Frequency [Auto]
> Sets the DRAM frequency. Please note the overclocking behavior is not guaranteed.
> ▶▶Adjusted DRAM Frequency
> Shows the adjusted DRAM frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶Intel Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) [Disabled]
> X.M.P. (Extreme Memory Profile) is the overclocking technology by memory module.
> This item will be available when you install the memory modules that support X.M.P.
> technology. When the Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) is Enabled, the AMD
> Memory Profile (AMP) will be forced to be disabled.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> [Enabled] Choose to apply an Intel Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) to increase
> system performance.
> ▶▶AMD Memory Profile (AMP) [Disabled]
> AMP is the overclocking technology by memory module. This item will be available
> when you install the memory modules that support AMP technology. When AMP is
> Enabled, the XMP will be forced to be disabled.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> [Enabled] Choose to apply an AMD Memory Profile (AMP) to increase system
> performance.
> ▶▶DRAM Timing Mode [Auto]
> Selects the memory timing mode.
> [Auto] DRAM timings will be determined based on SPD (Serial Presence
> Detect) of installed memory modules.
> [Link] Allows user to configure the DRAM timing manually for all memory
> channel.
> [UnLink] Allows user to configure the DRAM timing manually for respective
> memory channel.
> ▶▶Advanced DRAM Configuration
> Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu will be activated after setting
> [Link] or [Unlink] in "DRAM Timing Mode". User can set the memory timing for each
> memory channel. The system may become unstable or unbootable after changing
> memory timing. If it occurs, please clear the CMOS data and restore the default
> settings. (Refer to the Clear CMOS jumper/ button section to clear the CMOS data,
> and enter the BIOS to load the default settings.
> Chapter 3
> 3-15 BIOS Setup
> ▶▶HT Link Speed
> This item allows you to set the Hyper-Transport Link speed. Setting to [Auto], the
> system will detect the HT link speed automatically.
> ▶▶Adjusted HT Link Frequency
> It shows the adjusted HT Link frequency. Read-only.
> ▶▶HT Link Control
> Press to enter the sub-menu.
> ▶▶HT Incoming/ Outgoing Link Width
> These items allow you to set the Hyper-Transport Link width. Setting to [Auto], the
> system will detect the HT link width automatically.
> ▶▶Adjust PCI-E Frequency (MHz)
> Sets the PCI Express frequency.
> ▶▶XXX Voltage [Auto] (optional)
> Sets these voltages. If set to "Auto", BIOS will set these voltages automatically or you
> can set it manually.
> ▶▶Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> This function reduces the EMI (Electromagnetic Interference) generated by modulating
> clock generator pulses.
> [Enabled] Enables the spread spectrum function to reduce the EMI
> (Electromagnetic Interference) problem.
> [Disabled] Enhances the overclocking ability of CPU Base clock.
> Important
> • If you do not have any EMI problem, leave the setting at [Disabled] for optimal
> system stability and performance. But if you are plagued by EMI, select the value of
> Spread Spectrum for EMI reduction.
> • The greater the Spread Spectrum value is, the greater the EMI is reduced, and
> the system will become less stable. For the most suitable Spread Spectrum value,
> please consult your local EMI regulation.
> • Remember to disable Spread Spectrum if you are overclocking because even a
> slight jitter can introduce a temporary boost in clock speed which may just cause
> your overclocked processor to lock up.
> ▶▶CPU Specifications
> Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu displays the information of
> installed CPU. You can also access this information menu at any time by pressing
> [F4]. Read only.
> ▶▶CPU Technology Support
> Press to enter the sub-menu. The sub-menu shows what the key features
> does the installed CPU support. Read only.
> ▶▶MEMORY-Z
> Press to enter the sub-menu. This sub-menu displays all the settings and
> timings of installed memory.
> ▶▶CPU Features
> Press to enter the sub-menu.
> Chapter 3
> BIOS Setup 3-16
> ▶▶AMD Cool'n'Quiet [Auto]
> Enabled or disabled AMD Cool'n'Quiet function.
> [Auto] Depends on AMD Design.
> [Enable] Enables AMD Cool'n'Quiet function. The Cool'n'Quiet technology
> can effectively and dynamically lower CPU speed and power
> consumption.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> Important
> When adjusting CPU Ratio, the Cool'n'Quiet function will be disabled automatically.
> For CPU which supports the Turbo Core Tech., please set AMD Turbo Core
> Technology and AMD Cool'n'Quiet as Disabled to retain the default CPU core speed.
> ▶▶C1E Support
> Enables this item to reduce the CPU power consumption while idle. Not all
> processors support Enhanced Halt state (C1E).
> ▶▶SVM Mode [Enabled]
> Enables or disables CPU Virtualization.
> [Enabled] Enables CPU Virtualization and allows a platform to run multiple
> operating systems in independent partitions. The system can
> function as multiple systems virtually.
> [Disabled] Disables this function.
> ▶▶IOMMU Mode
> Enables/disables the IOMMU (I/O Memory Management Unit) for I/O Virtualization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, that would explain his clock speed fluctuations. My older MSI 990's would sooner melt into a puddle than throttle when power saving features etc. were disabled. As long as you are vigilant , you won't have problems, but if you make the assumption that it will protect itself....well then you are going to get a dose of " oh damn".
Click to expand...

Well now we need a screen shot of temps when under load.. a CPUz shot as well showing voltage.. or uswing HWinfo64


----------



## dmcl325i

Temps arent too bad under load. Those high/low dips in clock speed are at idle or loading windows. Its not a constant fluctuation. Under load clock speed holds at or very close to 4700mhz.

Temps can br seen in these recent screenshot i posted up a few pages back.




Variation in tmpin1 as im messing with fans on the back of the mobo blowing on the rear of the cpu socket. The cooler of the two is the current setup.

I have msi command center which i was using then i started just tweaking in bios. Seems easier to use command center for quickness though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Temps arent too bad under load. Those high/low dips in clock speed are at idle or loading windows. Its not a constant fluctuation. Under load clock speed holds at or very close to 4700mhz.
> 
> Temps can br seen in these recent screenshot i posted up a few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variation in tmpin1 as im messing with fans on the back of the mobo blowing on the rear of the cpu socket. The cooler of the two is the current setup.
> 
> I have msi command center which i was using then i started just tweaking in bios. Seems easier to use command center for quickness though.


I don't think you are using the right version of IBT, Gflops are too low. Are you using the one listed in the op?


----------



## dmcl325i

Yes


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Temps arent too bad under load. Those high/low dips in clock speed are at idle or loading windows. Its not a constant fluctuation. Under load clock speed holds at or very close to 4700mhz.
> 
> Temps can br seen in these recent screenshot i posted up a few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variation in tmpin1 as im messing with fans on the back of the mobo blowing on the rear of the cpu socket. The cooler of the two is the current setup.
> 
> I have msi command center which i was using then i started just tweaking in bios. Seems easier to use command center for quickness though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are using the right version of IBT, Gflops are too low. Are you using the one listed in the op?
Click to expand...

TMPIN1 is causing a throttle He has the correct version.. this is that feature that is throttling and most likely causing other issues

Only way to correct this is to cool down the socket/VRM area.. not sure where TMPIN1 is atm.. don't have time to look back at the manual

EDIT: corrected sensor


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Will do shortly when im back at the pc. Fwiw i dont know if you guys think i have been solid at this since i started posting in here but 70% of the time im not at the pc so i havent been spending nearly as much time on tweaking and testing as yoy guys might be thinking..
> 
> Im still on 4.7ghz as it seems somewhat stable. Its not perfect but it doesnt throw up errors in IBT most of the time (benny reckons could be ram or something else causing an intermittant error message in IBT sometimes). So i have left it more or less as is and been looking into other things like getting back to working on an OC for my radeon r9 360 as when i left it last i was only at +2% power limit and +4% clock speed. Its been on default setting whenever i have been messing with cpu clock speeds and whatnot though as i figure leaving it on OC settings would probably only complicate things.


Oh no, don't worry, we know that you don't spend much time testing etc lmao.


----------



## miklkit

A trick I had to use on my Sabertooth was to set the ram at a lower clock than it is rated for and then it would crank up the FSB just fine. My GD80 does not have that problem and I set the ram to 1866 and go up from there. But not far as it doesn't like that at all.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TMPIN1 is causing a throttle He has the correct version.. this is that feature that is throttling and most likely causing other issues
> 
> Only way to correct this is to cool down the socket/VRM area.. not sure where TMPIN1 is atm.. don't have time to look back at the manual
> 
> EDIT: corrected sensor


I don't think it's throttling. If it was throttling, in the screenshots, there would be minimum frequency 1400Mhz. I think what's happening, is that he is simply dancing at the edge of what the mosfets can give as stable power. Remember, it's 6+2 motherboard, not 8+2. The mosfet efficiency drops when temp increases. So what happens (i guess), is that when his mosfets are hotter, he fails IBT. When it happens that his ambient is a bit lower and his mosfets stay a liiiitle cooler, he passes.

At any case, if it was my rig, i 'd drop at LEAST to 4.6Ghz, because the user "Superkames", who has a review site and first reviewed the board here, was also stuck at 4.7 and the motherboard died a few hours later. Having the motherboard struggling for its life is never good, especially when your mosfet brand isn't exactly the best out there (i am being polite), but it's his computer, he can decide...


----------



## Johan45

I agree, doesn't look like throttling more likely a cheap PLL chip that allows a lot of frequency variance. ASUS uses them all the time.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree, doesn't look like throttling more likely a cheap PLL chip that allows a lot of frequency variance. ASUS uses them all the time.


You mean MSI? His board is an MSI 970 gaming? Wait I'm confused


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TMPIN1 is causing a throttle He has the correct version.. this is that feature that is throttling and most likely causing other issues
> 
> Only way to correct this is to cool down the socket/VRM area.. not sure where TMPIN1 is atm.. don't have time to look back at the manual
> 
> EDIT: corrected sensor
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's throttling. If it was throttling, in the screenshots, there would be minimum frequency 1400Mhz. I think what's happening, is that he is simply dancing at the edge of what the mosfets can give as stable power. Remember, it's 6+2 motherboard, not 8+2. The mosfet efficiency drops when temp increases. So what happens (i guess), is that when his mosfets are hotter, he fails IBT. When it happens that his ambient is a bit lower and his mosfets stay a liiiitle cooler, he passes.
> 
> At any case, if it was my rig, i 'd drop at LEAST to 4.6Ghz, because the user "Superkames", who has a review site and first reviewed the board here, was also stuck at 4.7 and the motherboard died a few hours later. Having the motherboard struggling for its life is never good, especially when your mosfet brand isn't exactly the best out there (i am being polite), but it's his computer, he can decide...
Click to expand...

I see your point on this, However the result is that he is still running too hot.. IF the rest of the board is 30c cooler the only way to push more or get 4.7 fully stable is to cool down the VRMs and socket.. The TMPIN1 is just way too hot and that is the issue right there.. In addition doesn't have to drop frequency per se, I will have to do more research as to how this feature works however this is the MSI added feature and not the same as what we are used to as throttling.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I see your point on this, However the result is that he is still running too hot.. IF the rest of the board is 30c cooler the only way to push more or get 4.7 fully stable is to cool down the VRMs and socket.. The TMPIN1 is just way too hot and that is the issue right there.. In addition doesn't have to drop frequency per se, I will have to do more research as to how this feature works however this is the MSI added feature and not the same as what we are used to as throttling.


Yeah, i agree... I am just saying... If it was mine, i would't go beyond 4.5 on that motherbord on the first place. I am allergic to temperatures above 65C, no matter what they are. And that motherboard isn't famous for VRM quality. So prudence says he shouldn't push the mosfets to their last breath. But, overclockers are usually greedy, they want the last clock they can take, despite quality. Of course when they go boom and kill their CPUs, it's too late. But anyway, i am not insisting, i am just warning. He can do as he pleases. For me these are "alien" temperatures anyway. He wants the clock at all costs? His hardware...


----------



## Mega Man

@cssorkinman for w.e. reason he keeps posting pics of old ibt. The second pic is old version the first pic is avx

@dmcl325i we don't need to see ibt non avx ( the second pic ). As as stability testing for use with current axv instruction compatible cpus it is useless and not as stressful as the avx version


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Temps arent too bad under load. Those high/low dips in clock speed are at idle or loading windows. Its not a constant fluctuation. Under load clock speed holds at or very close to 4700mhz.
> 
> Temps can br seen in these recent screenshot i posted up a few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variation in tmpin1 as im messing with fans on the back of the mobo blowing on the rear of the cpu socket. The cooler of the two is the current setup.
> 
> I have msi command center which i was using then i started just tweaking in bios. Seems easier to use command center for quickness though.


Man, the pics you posted are the old pics from your previous postings.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/53700_50#post_24498206

If you have issues on your rig at the current state, post them as they are. No need to go back to your previous posts.


----------



## Kalistoval

Currently letting my IC diamond paste cure, Here's my temps at stock voltages 1.30v core at 4 Ghz and 1.15v cpu/nb running 2400 mhz with 2400 mhz ram. Passed 20 rounds of ibt avx max temp was 35c. It should drop after the paste cures.


----------



## Mega Man

There is really no cure time for it though


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is really no cure time for it though


I just seated it earlier bout 3 hours ago, I don't know exactly how long it will take to cure but I have seen from experience that when it does cure it helps drop temp. This is on the same system I had my Fx 8320e running. I saw my local microcenter selling those new ek predators I might jump on one next week. this is a 1432 FX 8370 btw.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Currently letting my IC diamond paste cure, Here's my temps at stock voltages 1.30v core at 4 Ghz and 1.15v cpu/nb running 2400 mhz with 2400 mhz ram. Passed 20 rounds of ibt avx max temp was 35c. It should drop after the paste cures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was yours thick and a bit hard to apply as well?

I need to heat mine to get it to smooth out. But then, really is a thick paste for my liking.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is really no cure time for it though
> 
> 
> 
> I just seated it earlier bout 3 hours ago, I don't know exactly how long it will take to cure but I have seen from experience that when it does cure it helps drop temp. This is on the same system I had my Fx 8320e running. I saw my local microcenter selling those new ek predators I might jump on one next week. this is a 1432 FX 8370 btw.
Click to expand...

EK Predator is Intel only.....no AMD version.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EK Predator is Intel only.....no AMD version.


Easy. Buy an AMD Block.









Took 2nd place on Kitty's Reference clock.







http://valid.x86.fr/1gsw8s
http://hwbot.org/submission/3004550_

Sad Panda


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EK Predator is Intel only.....no AMD version.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy. Buy an AMD Block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 2nd place on Kitty's Reference clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1gsw8s
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3004550_
> 
> Sad Panda
Click to expand...

You could....or just build a loop for less cost









Nice result mate


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

CpU waterblock, pump, and reservoir came. Still need my blocks for my gpus but tempted to just cool the 8350 since I have to wait a little longer in my gpu blocks.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Easy. Buy an AMD Block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took 2nd place on Kitty's Reference clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3004550_
> 
> Sad Panda




About the paste I just use a dab on the center and modified my mounting. I use some really nice bolts and a really strong back plate I forgot where I got it but it makes a hella good contact. I had a hard time separating my 8320e from the water block and when i did I saw a even perfect spread between the two.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You could....or just build a loop for less cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice result mate


Exactly.









The Predator focuses on those people that are or may not be comfortable building their loop. Otherwise, it's not worth it for the Price.

Thanks mate, gotta get that top spot in the next run. Went straight to 420 and it froze!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> CpU waterblock, pump, and reservoir came. Still need my blocks for my to us but tempted to just cool the 8350 since I have to wait a little longer in my gpu blocks.


It's an easy minor mod to do once the GPU block is there anyways. Go for it man.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Took 2nd place on Kitty's Reference clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1gsw8s
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3004550_


Yes! Excellent run. Man, that sure looks pretty.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Currently letting my IC diamond paste cure, Here's my temps at stock voltages 1.30v core at 4 Ghz and 1.15v cpu/nb running 2400 mhz with 2400 mhz ram. Passed 20 rounds of ibt avx max temp was 35c. It should drop after the paste cures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was yours thick and a bit hard to apply as well?
> 
> I need to heat mine to get it to smooth out. But then, really is a thick paste for my liking.
Click to expand...

Ic diamond is super thick. But it spreads when applied pressure on esp with swifteck blocks, assuming you are using the oem swiftech mounting, i love it, the reason i do is because due to the spring pressure you can not screw up the mounting pressure and again as long as you apply the correct pressure, it will properly spread out as the cpu warms up


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yes! Excellent run. Man, that sure looks pretty.


I am not ready to call quits on it yet.









Just having some BSODs on a much higher value. But validations are done. Just IE and/or Paint crashing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Currently letting my IC diamond paste cure, Here's my temps at stock voltages 1.30v core at 4 Ghz and 1.15v cpu/nb running 2400 mhz with 2400 mhz ram. Passed 20 rounds of ibt avx max temp was 35c. It should drop after the paste cures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was yours thick and a bit hard to apply as well?
> 
> I need to heat mine to get it to smooth out. But then, really is a thick paste for my liking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ic diamond is super thick. But it spreads when applied pressure on esp with swifteck blocks, assuming you are using the oem swiftech mounting, i love it, the reason i do is because due to the spring pressure you can not screw up the mounting pressure and again as long as you apply the correct pressure, it will properly spread out as the cpu warms up
Click to expand...

Yep, I have a tube as well.







Sadly, I can get a decent spread on the EK Blocks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yes! Excellent run. Man, that sure looks pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ready to call quits on it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having some BSODs on a much higher value. But validations are done. Just IE and/or Paint crashing.
Click to expand...

pfft come on i have been able to load all 8 cores at 350 fsb you can do it !~


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Predator focuses on those people that are or may not be comfortable building their loop. Otherwise, it's not worth it for the Price.
> 
> Thanks mate, gotta get that top spot in the next run. Went straight to 420 and it froze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an easy minor mod to do once the GPU block is there anyways. Go for it man.


Sweet


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yes! Excellent run. Man, that sure looks pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ready to call quits on it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having some BSODs on a much higher value. But validations are done. Just IE and/or Paint crashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pfft come on i have been able to load all 8 cores at 350 fsb you can do it !~
Click to expand...

375 is all I can muster on all 8 Cores Active.







Shooting past that, this little fella need some weight off her back.

The best I have seen on a Kitty + FX combo is 400.05 with a single core activated.







I will be killing it for good to safeguard mah spot. Maybe by 401
















EDIT:

Okay, I am officially calling this GREED.

http://valid.x86.fr/sj5dyp


----------



## Kalistoval

Cool did 20 runs on IBT AVX at 4.5 Ghz 2400 Mhz Cpu/Nb 2400 ram. At 1.32v core, 1.15v cpu/nb and 1.655v on Ram. Got this its really somthing nice to compare aginst my old FX 8320e at the same frequency.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Cool did 20 runs on IBT AVX at 4.5 Ghz 2400 Mhz Cpu/Nb 2400 ram. At 1.32v core, 1.15v cpu/nb and 1.655v on Ram. Got this its really somthing nice to compare aginst my old FX 8320e at the same frequency.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










PUSH EEEET

I would try a higher CPU-NB just to check if the CPU will scale. Should give you a little more oomph for that 2400 kit. And CR1 for the WIN.


----------



## Kalistoval

Im gonna try a bit of everything starting with just clock frequency.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Im gonna try a bit of everything starting with just clock frequency.


Temps look good there.

Maybe you can try to Set the Vcore to 1.5 Volts (pretty sure it's not gonna hurt your temps much) and extract the highest clock you can get.

TIP. Turbo Vcore app from the RAMPAGE V extreme support site works with our platform. It's light and doesn't have the crap AISuite have.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

FSB OCing was so easy for CPUs with locked multipliers like Athlon 64 X2, II X4 630, 1055T. With the FX I've gotten used to the easy multiplier that FSB is too time consuming/harder to get stable. Probably has to do with my RAM and CPU/NB but yeah.

I decided to wait till my GPU blocks arrive. I can make a general plan/routing for the tubing/fittings but I feel like having everything (minus tubing/fittings) will allow me to get a better idea on how I want it to look. I really hope the blocks arrive by the end of the week so I can get everything excluding the tube/fittings installed on the weekend. Next week's schedule is packed so I want everything planned and ordered for the week after. Two week countdown for my PC to be back alive for some improved OCing hopefully and continuing where I left off in gaming.


----------



## Chopper1591

Hmm... Weird things happening.

System was all good at 4.8 for a few days, passed 20 passes of IBT very high numerous times.
Today it somehow started to feel slowish, like it was not completely stable or something.

So I decided to lower my multi 1 tick, to 4.7, to see if that helps. Also lowered the vcore a bit, to the known stable setting.
Saved bios and reboot. Then the system suddenly wouldn't boot. Like auto shutdown after 2-3 seconds.
Quickly booted into the bios and saw the cpu temp slowly climbing to 48-49c then it it shutted off again by itself.

Booted through the memOk button, don't recall what is it called. Booted fine into bios. Set the previous clock, and now it is working good IMO. Feels snappy.
Kinda lost here. Why was it acting so weird? Could I be I have pushed her too hard yesterday, trying to able to run Cinebench above 5.2ghz. Can hardly believe it, as I turned all fans up to 100%.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm... Weird things happening.
> 
> System was all good at 4.8 for a few days, passed 20 passes of IBT very high numerous times.
> Today it somehow started to feel slowish, like it was not completely stable or something.
> 
> So I decided to lower my multi 1 tick, to 4.7, to see if that helps. Also lowered the vcore a bit, to the known stable setting.
> Saved bios and reboot. Then the system suddenly wouldn't boot. Like auto shutdown after 2-3 seconds.
> Quickly booted into the bios and saw the cpu temp slowly climbing to 48-49c then it it shutted off again by itself.
> 
> Booted through the memOk button, don't recall what is it called. Booted fine into bios. Set the previous clock, and now it is working good IMO. Feels snappy.
> Kinda lost here. Why was it acting so weird? Could I be I have pushed her too hard yesterday, trying to able to run Cinebench above 5.2ghz. Can hardly believe it, as I turned all fans up to 100%.


I would say more of BIOS settings where not fully in effect and it took something to wipe out and replace to make it work correctly again.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I would say more of BIOS settings where not fully in effect and it took something to wipe out and replace to make it work correctly again.


Could be.
But I keep finding it weird that something that had worked for months suddenly wouldn't even boot. Didn't even go beyond post, let alone load something from the drive.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
> Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
> Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi there!

I just found this comparison.

Does the comparison show processors under stock or with oc?

Thanks.


----------



## mus1mus

This is not stockclock.net for a reason.

Kidding aside, orkin is very keen on his explanations last time I check. So be sure to read on his writings.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Arma 3 and FSX are the only 2 games I've come across that give annoyingly low fps with my Vishera, but they may be similar on Intel chips as well. I haven't tested them on my I7's.
> Honesly, unless you have a 144 hz monitor I doubt you'll be able to see a difference in BF 4 , the extra frames might be there but you wont be able to see them.
> Here is a comparison of fps of the different processors using a single 780ti - 4790k is not on the chart , but I'd expect about 10 % difference with it compared to the 4770k at most.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I just found this comparison.
> 
> Does the comparison show processors under stock or with oc?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

I was a bit annoyed that almost no websites were showing the FX 9xxx data in their comparisons, so I made a formula in my spreadsheet that made predictions of where the FX 9xxx's would stand. It's important to understand that there were some assumptions made as far as fps scaling vs clockspeed is concerned within those formula's. I believe turbo speeds were used, but I'd have to go back to the spreadsheet and look the forumla's over ( at home, at work now and for about the next 10 hrs ,8 if I am lucky ). I'll try to get back to you on this as soon as I can.

In the mean time, you might find this interesting - http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


----------



## dmcl325i

updated drivers a day or 3 ago and one of them relating to graphics must not have taken too well. mind you i was benching in GTA slowely tweaking up clock speed on the graphics card with no major issues.

been using the PC normally for a change a bit today and started getting a random BSOD. left it running as downloading some torrents and noticed a few times when i have returned its restarted and back on the desktop with no windows open. caught it while i was using it and its graphics related it seems. anyway... was running a mild OC (4.5ghz) plus 6.5% GPU OC and plus 3% GPU power limit. so set GPU to default, restarted, set PC to full standard settings, exited bios menu and nothing but black screen. unplugged it, reset bios, back into windows at default settings and first of all i notice something new strangely..

in cpuid hw monitor i now have CPU power display in watts where i didnt before?? also clock speed is bouncing around a bit. it will drop down to as low as 1.4ghz on some or all cores depending on activity and vcore will drop accordingly. it also ramp up to 4.1-4.2ghz. ran a quick pass in IBT and all cores pull up to 4.1ghz and hold there. i dont remember seeing this before.. on my OC profiles of late i have had HPC enabled but even before i did that i didnt see this much vcore and clock speed variation? ofcourse i have barely run the PC at default setting though lol on the preconfigured OC genie mode of 4.2ghz i dont think it did this either, unless theres something i cant see in BIOS that the OC genie button is turning off when im running any sort of OC including the pre conf 4.2?

reinstalled graphics card drivers and so far no BSOD.


----------



## Chopper1591

Still working good since I posted that my system was acting weird.

Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was a bit annoyed that almost no websites were showing the FX 9xxx data in their comparisons, so I made a formula in my spreadsheet that made predictions of where the FX 9xxx's would stand. It's important to understand that there were some assumptions made as far as fps scaling vs clockspeed is concerned within those formula's. I believe turbo speeds were used, but I'd have to go back to the spreadsheet and look the forumla's over ( at home, at work now and for about the next 10 hrs ,8 if I am lucky ). I'll try to get back to you on this as soon as I can.
> 
> In the mean time, you might find this interesting - http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


No hurry!

Thanks for the link. Rep+


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Still working good since I posted that my system was acting weird.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know.


Keep an eye on your loop, could be something floating around causing a blockage, bad connection to the pump. That sudden overheating is something I have experienced before. I have even had air locks in the loop that slowed the flow too much. Clogged up block, forgot to turn the pump on


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Keep an eye on your loop, could be something floating around causing a blockage, bad connection to the pump. That sudden overheating is something I have experienced before. I have even had air locks in the loop that slowed the flow too much. Clogged up block, forgot to turn the pump on


My pump is definitely running.
It's the loudest part, so it's hard to not hear it.

But I will keep an eye out.
Can really use a flow meter though. But I have no money ATM.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Keep an eye on your loop, could be something floating around causing a blockage, bad connection to the pump. That sudden overheating is something I have experienced before. I have even had air locks in the loop that slowed the flow too much. Clogged up block, forgot to turn the pump on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pump is definitely running.
> It's the loudest part, so it's hard to not hear it.
> 
> But I will keep an eye out.
> Can really use a flow meter though. But I have no money ATM.
Click to expand...

I get wacky temps from hwinfo or hwmonitor if I let the machine go into sleep , hibernation etc. I missed your OP on the subject , is that possibly happening with your rig?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I get wacky temps from hwinfo or hwmonitor if I let the machine go into sleep , hibernation etc. I missed your OP on the subject , is that possibly happening with your rig?


Ehmm. Na, I stopped using sleep, hibernation and the likes months ago. Kept giving me problems with not waking up etc.

Okay in short:
I upped my daily clock to 4.8 from 4.7. Did 20 runs of IBT very high a number of times, worked okay and felt good.
After a few days the system was acting weird, somewhat slow. Not so snappy like it was before.
So I tried to dial it back to the known good 4.7 clock. System wouldn't boot. (auto shutoff)..
After few tries I got in the bios, checking temps. Cpu was 48c and then the system shutted down again. Had to boot with the memOkay button on the kitty and set everything manual again. After that it worked.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Ehmm. Na, I stopped using sleep, hibernation and the likes months ago. Kept giving me problems with not waking up etc.
> 
> Okay in short:
> I upped my daily clock to 4.8 from 4.7. Did 20 runs of IBT very high a number of times, worked okay and felt good.
> After a few days the system was acting weird, somewhat slow. Not so snappy like it was before.
> So I tried to dial it back to the known good 4.7 clock. System wouldn't boot. (auto shutoff)..
> After few tries I got in the bios, checking temps. Cpu was 48c and then the system shutted down again. Had to boot with the memOkay button on the kitty and set everything manual again. After that it worked.


It would be wise to check for the Voltages and things the BIOS automatically applies if that happens again.

The board might be overvolting stuff for those temps and some other settings might be amiss. Also note that sometimes, the board skips applying some settings after a cold boot and/or an improper shutdown. Often times, these get shown at post momentarily but were skipped upon and PC boots directly to Windows with default clocks but with user defined Voltages.


----------



## Kalistoval

What kind of LLC settings should I apply to my chip?. I ran 20 ibt avx and failed the very last one at 5 ghz .


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What kind of LLC settings should I apply to my chip?. I ran 20 ibt avx and failed the very last one at 5 ghz .


Add more voltage to CPU feed that monster


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What kind of LLC settings should I apply to my chip?. I ran 20 ibt avx and failed the very last one at 5 ghz .
> 
> 
> 
> Add more voltage to CPU feed that monster
Click to expand...

This ^

LLC should not be mistaken to elevate instabilities. It helps a bit but it is not what it's for.

Screenshots will help people to know where you are at the settings and what you should do.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> updated drivers a day or 3 ago and one of them relating to graphics must not have taken too well. mind you i was benching in GTA slowely tweaking up clock speed on the graphics card with no major issues.
> 
> been using the PC normally for a change a bit today and started getting a random BSOD. left it running as downloading some torrents and noticed a few times when i have returned its restarted and back on the desktop with no windows open. caught it while i was using it and its graphics related it seems. anyway... was running a mild OC (4.5ghz) plus 6.5% GPU OC and plus 3% GPU power limit. so set GPU to default, restarted, set PC to full standard settings, exited bios menu and nothing but black screen. unplugged it, reset bios, back into windows at default settings and first of all i notice something new strangely..
> 
> in cpuid hw monitor i now have CPU power display in watts where i didnt before?? also clock speed is bouncing around a bit. it will drop down to as low as 1.4ghz on some or all cores depending on activity and vcore will drop accordingly. it also ramp up to 4.1-4.2ghz. ran a quick pass in IBT and all cores pull up to 4.1ghz and hold there. i dont remember seeing this before.. on my OC profiles of late i have had HPC enabled but even before i did that i didnt see this much vcore and clock speed variation? ofcourse i have barely run the PC at default setting though lol on the preconfigured OC genie mode of 4.2ghz i dont think it did this either, unless theres something i cant see in BIOS that the OC genie button is turning off when im running any sort of OC including the pre conf 4.2?
> 
> reinstalled graphics card drivers and so far no BSOD.


Never had a GPU BSoD on me, BSoD is normally a RAM issue, from experience anyway.


----------



## Mega Man

No they very easily can be gpu related.

One of the main things that can happen when ocing is bsod


----------



## mus1mus

Or driver.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or driver.


or browser..... mutter chrome mutter mutter


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or driver.
> 
> 
> 
> or browser..... mutter chrome mutter mutter
Click to expand...

more like, what's on the browser. porn sites most likely.

Tab addicts too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or driver.
> 
> 
> 
> or browser..... mutter chrome mutter mutter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more like, what's on the browser. porn sites most likely.
> 
> Tab addicts too.
Click to expand...

Early days of chrome it would crash my rig constantly... shopping , youtubes etc . Never forgave it - no chrome on any of my rigs


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or driver.
> 
> 
> 
> or browser..... mutter chrome mutter mutter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more like, what's on the browser. porn sites most likely.
> 
> Tab addicts too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Early days of chrome it would crash my rig constantly... shopping , youtubes etc . Never forgave it - no chrome on any of my rigs
Click to expand...

I remember those days... I guess.

svchost.exe or something, can't remember, keeps on sucking 95% of Processor and Memory resources.

Right-click > kill. But yeah.


----------



## Kalistoval

Well I managed this so far


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JerDerv

All i use is chrome. I use to use firefox.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> All i use is chrome. I use to use firefox.


I used to use chrome, explorer, firefox, safari and opera all at once when I did web design. Fun times....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Well I managed this so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice chip. Try 5.1


----------



## Kalistoval

lmao mus then it'll be 5.2 you do know im on a kraken aio.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Well I managed this so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent


----------



## Kalistoval

I'm going to do a 50 times run then fine tune it if it passes later tonight.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ive been running without socket fans for a while. Probably should go back to using them for the best temps right?. Even with a custom loop?



Computer looks nice and clean for now. Sure it'll change with the gpus, power cables, and actual tubing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> lmao mus then it'll be 5.2 you do know im on a kraken aio.


lol. There is a purpose for what I am asking.

1. Better clock.
2. For you to gauge where that scaling stops. You might manage 5.1 for just a little more Vcore. Thus not that much heat added.









If the next 100MHz requires more than 0.05 Volts on the core, then it's not worth it. If it's less your gain.


----------



## Kalistoval

I think my LLC settings had alot to do with my ability to hit this clock and pass 10 runs. I had it up to 1.525 and saw slightly higher temp but then again my rad and fans were dusty and I think I must have put a bit more IC diamond than I really needed so I cleaned it off and reapplied.


----------



## JerDerv

Amazon has not shipped my EVGA 1050GS psu. Now it says they are out of stock. I can cancel the order and get something else. Any recommendations guys?

*Case:* NZXT S340
*Mobo:* GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
*CPU:* FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
*GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
*GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
*RAM:* 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600mhz cl9
*HDD:* WD 1T blue

Most calculators are saying i need 750-850w. I was going to go overkill but since the order hasn't shipped (purchased on Sunday) im contemplating just getting an EVGA 850g2 and saving $40.

Or i be patient and wait for the already paid for EVGA 1050w psu to ship.

opinions?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Amazon has not shipped my EVGA 1050GS psu. Now it says they are out of stock. I can cancel the order and get something else. Any recommendations guys?
> 
> *Case:* NZXT S340
> *Mobo:* GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
> *CPU:* FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *RAM:* 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600mhz cl9
> *HDD:* WD 1T blue
> 
> Most calculators are saying i need 750-850w. I was going to go overkill but since the order hasn't shipped (purchased on Sunday) im contemplating just getting an EVGA 850g2 and saving $40.
> 
> opinions?


Or go for the 1000G2? Or even moar OverKill 1300G2?

Visit http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread/0_50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I think my LLC settings had alot to do with my ability to hit this clock and pass 10 runs. I had it up to 1.525 and saw slightly higher temp but then again my rad and fans were dusty and I think I must have put a bit more IC diamond than I really needed so I cleaned it off and reapplied.


Unless you are highly Boarderline, LLC won't help much.

But hey, I use Ultra on the Kitty. Seems to lower core temps a bit.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Amazon has not shipped my EVGA 1050GS psu. Now it says they are out of stock. I can cancel the order and get something else. Any recommendations guys?
> 
> *Case:* NZXT S340
> *Mobo:* GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
> *CPU:* FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *RAM:* 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600mhz cl9
> *HDD:* WD 1T blue
> 
> Most calculators are saying i need 750-850w. I was going to go overkill but since the order hasn't shipped (purchased on Sunday) im contemplating just getting an EVGA 850g2 and saving $40.
> 
> Or i be patient and wait for the already paid for EVGA 1050w psu to ship.
> 
> opinions?


With a 8-Core Vishera and two fairly strong GPUs I would think 1000W+ would be a good thing to have if you plan on some higher overclocks. I personally have the 1000G2 w/ 10 year warranty but I see that it's ~$10-15 more expensive than when I bought it. It also seems it probably won't fit in your case either or be cramped.

.edit.

nvm S340 seems to have enough space.


----------



## JerDerv

Meh, i just sent amazon an email asking for an updated estimated delivery date for the 1050g. We will see what they say tomorrow.

Thanks for the input ill stay at 1000 or over.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Jesus, spent a total of $670 for the custom loop. Didn't realize it since it took 3-4 purchases. What I could have done with that money (Fury, X, Nano/Dark Side: 980 Ti or 4790K/6700K/5820K combo) I was going to go from AiO to full custom some time at least its now. I get to squeeze out a bit more of the current AMD platform and once Zen/Zen+ comes out I can hopefully just swap out the main components (minus GPUs) and continue using the custom loop. I've been reluctant to add voltage to my 290Xs but now I'm going to have to do some research on safe voltages and other people's experiences.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Amazon has not shipped my EVGA 1050GS psu. Now it says they are out of stock. I can cancel the order and get something else. Any recommendations guys?
> 
> *Case:* NZXT S340
> *Mobo:* GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 V.4 Bios F3 custom cooled VRM and NB.
> *CPU:* FX-8370E @ 4.8ghz @ 1.476 volts under load
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H110 with 2 Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *GPU:* GIGABYTE R9 380 G1 Gaming 4gb
> *RAM:* 8 gigs Corsair vengeance @ 1600mhz cl9
> *HDD:* WD 1T blue
> 
> Most calculators are saying i need 750-850w. I was going to go overkill but since the order hasn't shipped (purchased on Sunday) im contemplating just getting an EVGA 850g2 and saving $40.
> 
> Or i be patient and wait for the already paid for EVGA 1050w psu to ship.
> 
> opinions?


Iirc 380 is just a tweaked 280 or 285. I would go 300 for cpu and 300 for each of the gpu's min 900w.

Never trust online Calc for psus

I would plan on http://new1.fjcdn.com/gifs/Divide_2b2f79_872390.gif
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Jesus, spent a total of $670 for the custom loop. Didn't realize it since it took 3-4 purchases. What I could have done with that money (Fury, X, Nano/Dark Side: 980 Ti or 4790K/6700K/5820K combo) I was going to go from AiO to full custom some time at least its now. I get to squeeze out a bit more of the current AMD platform and once Zen/Zen+ comes out I can hopefully just swap out the main components (minus GPUs) and continue using the custom loop. I've been reluctant to add voltage to my 290Xs but now I'm going to have to do some research on safe voltages and other people's experiences.


you can run 100-300mv really safely ( with normal at your own risk tacked on )

Water loops seem like expensive things. But you keep using them with the exception of gpu blocks. (Full cover)

If it makes you feel better I have spent way more then that on just fans (2k in fans alone) and much.more then that in fittings


----------



## mus1mus

2K worth of fans that will need 1000W worth a powah at full speed. That's overkill.


----------



## Mega Man

not that much but more they are 1.5a hahahahaha

ot but funny

in 2 separate threads people are saying you dont need to stress test, in one of them they even called cinebench a stress test hahahahaha


----------



## mus1mus

You do know how many people come in to a certain CPU thread and say, *"I AM CINEBENCH STABLE. HOW COME I NOT PASS AIDA64?"* right?









Almost 3X as much as in this thread. FACT









EDIT: did my math, you are gonna end up close or even surpass 1KW on those GTs at full tilt once you fill up your case labs with rads and in push-pull.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea you do know I have 2kw in one pc and 3.2kw in another right? I am thinking about running 4 (2 per pc) 2kw leadex in my tx10. But I may do 1 2kw and 1 1kw for each pc instead


----------



## mus1mus

yas!







but I demand pictures. awesomes







for a very looooong time naw.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It would be wise to check for the Voltages and things the BIOS automatically applies if that happens again.
> 
> The board might be overvolting stuff for those temps and some other settings might be amiss. Also note that sometimes, the board skips applying some settings after a cold boot and/or an improper shutdown. Often times, these get shown at post momentarily but were skipped upon and PC boots directly to Windows with default clocks but with user defined Voltages.


Hmm interesting.
I will load up some monitoring stuff before I reboot when it happens again.

I hardly use auto on anything though. So you say when the system somehow boots with default clocks but OC voltages, the temps are higher?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What kind of LLC settings should I apply to my chip?. I ran 20 ibt avx and failed the very last one at 5 ghz .


I think that is system depended, try it out.
Used to run Very High but a few months I switched to High. And that gave me somewhat cooler temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Well I managed this so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. I like the temp. Looks like you have that socket in check, but the package is rather high already. I wouldn't go much higher if I were you.
But for lol's? Yeah, sure go ahead.

On the side note. What's up with the memory? 1600 c11?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Ive been running without socket fans for a while. Probably should go back to using them for the best temps right?. Even with a custom loop?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Computer looks nice and clean for now. Sure it'll change with the gpus, power cables, and actual tubing.


Yes. Even with a custom loop.
Or you have to mod a block on the backside of the socket?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Jesus, spent a total of $670 for the custom loop. Didn't realize it since it took 3-4 purchases. What I could have done with that money (Fury, X, Nano/Dark Side: 980 Ti or 4790K/6700K/5820K combo) I was going to go from AiO to full custom some time at least its now. I get to squeeze out a bit more of the current AMD platform and once Zen/Zen+ comes out I can hopefully just swap out the main components (minus GPUs) and continue using the custom loop. I've been reluctant to add voltage to my 290Xs but now I'm going to have to do some research on safe voltages and other people's experiences.


Haha I know the feeling.

Is that cpu and gpu?
I've spend about the same on my cpu only. Quality is expensive I guess.
Count about 250 on top of that for the gpu extension.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea you do know I have 2kw in one pc and 3.2kw in another right? I am thinking about running 4 (2 per pc) 2kw leadex in my tx10. But I may do 1 2kw and 1 1kw for each pc instead


Yep, like mus.

Depand, pictures, now.


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never had a GPU BSoD on me, BSoD is normally a RAM issue, from experience anyway.


besides being quite happy i can now see a wattage figure in cpuid hw monitor... i have had no BSOD's since reinstalling GPU drivers.

i know this isnt really the thread for it but since im here, dont suppose anyone else running a radeon R9 has had any driver issues with any of these graphic and audio driver versions? FWIW my GPU is a powercolor radeon R9 390. going to update one by one and see if i can pinpoint which one is causing the problem then roll that one back.



btw getting my hands on aida64 shortly with a bit of luck.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm interesting.
> I will load up some monitoring stuff before I reboot when it happens again.
> 
> I hardly use auto on anything though. So you say when the system somehow boots with default clocks but OC voltages, the temps are higher?


I have been greeted with this behaviour quite a number times. VCore at 1.7!









Lately when shooting for my FSB clocks, I didnt touch anything on the Voltages. Just hot reboots. And Volia. 1.75 VCore warning at post. All manual Voltages.

I can't even get past 1.675 at load before the system shuts down you know. Good thinv my water temps are too low lately to guarantee detonating my system.

It can happen.

That is also not counting the bug in Asus X99 boards.


----------



## Mega Man

No pics allowed. Too "poe" atm esp with the baby.

As to socket fans you don't need one. I have never used one. I did use a vrm fan. But that was fine. My socket ended up being cooler then my core. However if you water block the vrm then yeah. ..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No pics allowed. Too "poe" atm esp with the baby.
> 
> As to socket fans you don't need one. I have never used one. I did use a vrm fan. But that was fine. My socket ended up being cooler then my core. However if you water block the vrm then yeah. ..


mega you always have enough fans nothing goes without air lol...imo it's more case/board dependent with most cases I would recommend it as most don't provide a means for air to flow behind the socket...


----------



## Benjiw

What boards have thermal throttling and VRM throttling?
Quote:


> i will warn you that most mid to low end AMD boards DO NOT feature mobo triggered throttling.
> Even among the 990FX boards, not all of them feature socket temp triggered throttling.
> 
> ASUS boards DO have mobo throttling on all their boards. Gigabyte has on some (UD3P, 990FX models), ASrock has on some (mostly 990FX), MSI has only confirmed throttling on one low end 970 chipset model, Biostar, Jetway and ECS has no confirmed throttling be it on 990FX, 990X or 970 boards......
> 
> I sincerely hope you take this lesson to heart.
> Do not assume. KNOW! before you suggest or even hint that you can OC.


I don't know what I'm talking about so I need some education. Can someone please help me out?


----------



## warpuck

I am using a Cougar gold 1050. FX-9590 2 x r9 285. When the 2 285s have seen their day, maybe i will replace them with a Fury or a Titan. I won't need to replace the power supply because that load does not stress it and it don't get warm, let alone hot. I could put it on a Haseywell S system and power up 2 Titans. The 1000 watt in my olde ladys build has seen 3 different builds and is powering a 8350 - GTX 690. I wonder if that is enough to play candy crush.
The last build I sold was a a 960T running at 3.7Ghz on Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3, no video card. Power by a 500 watt EVGA. I tested it with a 7790 and the GTX 690 before I sold it just to make sure it won't come back for repair. It probably won't because it running Ubuntu. He does not game. Even it don't get cleaned in the next 4-5 years, it should get the job done.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What boards have thermal throttling and VRM throttling?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> i will warn you that most mid to low end AMD boards DO NOT feature mobo triggered throttling.
> Even among the 990FX boards, not all of them feature socket temp triggered throttling.
> 
> ASUS boards DO have mobo throttling on all their boards. Gigabyte has on some (UD3P, 990FX models), ASrock has on some (mostly 990FX), MSI has only confirmed throttling on one low end 970 chipset model, Biostar, Jetway and ECS has no confirmed throttling be it on 990FX, 990X or 970 boards......
> 
> I sincerely hope you take this lesson to heart.
> Do not assume. KNOW! before you suggest or even hint that you can OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I'm talking about so I need some education. Can someone please help me out?
Click to expand...

ITs hard to come up with a list and just give the answer, The majority of these are features.. normally placed on higher end models or mid range as to protect the board. Mainly you will see them in the features list advertised very similar to XX OCP military style.. etc etc.. its a good and bad thing.. mainly good just need to know what you are looking at when you overclock.


----------



## warpuck

Binford 10000 PC drone ?
quote name="mus1mus" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/53910#post_24507698"]2K worth of fans that will need 1000W worth a powah at full speed. That's overkill.







[/quote]


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ITs hard to come up with a list and just give the answer, The majority of these are features.. normally placed on higher end models or mid range as to protect the board. Mainly you will see them in the features list advertised very similar to XX OCP military style.. etc etc.. its a good and bad thing.. mainly good just need to know what you are looking at when you overclock.


sadly its the ones that need it the most that don't have it lol...wouldn't have people burning up boards left and right if their overclock was heavily limited with throttle protection....these companies really need to stop marketing their boards at 220 watt compatable when they simply can't handle that kind of load


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have been greeted with this behaviour quite a number times. VCore at 1.7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately when shooting for my FSB clocks, I didnt touch anything on the Voltages. Just hot reboots. And Volia. 1.75 VCore warning at post. All manual Voltages.
> 
> I can't even get past 1.675 at load before the system shuts down you know. Good thinv my water temps are too low lately to guarantee detonating my system.
> 
> It can happen.
> 
> That is also not counting the bug in Asus X99 boards.


Wow, damn.
I really need to keep my eye out then. I really haven't heard of that before. You had that before the 900 series chipsets? I have never seen it nor experienced it with my Phenom build and before that.

Can imagine that my system would auto shutoff if it ran 1.6v+








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No pics allowed. Too "poe" atm esp with the baby.
> 
> As to socket fans you don't need one. I have never used one. I did use a vrm fan. But that was fine. My socket ended up being cooler then my core. However if you water block the vrm then yeah. ..


Okay. Hmm, I can't remember if I actually had the socket fan before the custom loop or after...








I could try removing the fan and seeing what happens. But even if I do, I will end up with an hole in the side panel which I made into it.
Can hardly believe my socket would be cooler then my core though, without the fan.


----------



## warpuck

Motherboards The ones I have owned I am pretty sure that temp throttle. Asrock Extreme9, GA-78LMT-USB3, MSI FXA890-GD70, Sabertooth 990fx R1 and Asus M4A78-E


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Motherboards The ones I have owned I am pretty sure that temp throttle. GA-78LMT-USB3, MSI FXA890-GD70, Sabertooth 990fx R1 and Asus M4A78-E


M5A's also temp throttle. My M5A99FX throttles at 78c on the socket VRM draw and temps permitting but will throttle earlier if the VRM ' s go out of spec.


----------



## warpuck

I need one of those special apps like they got on CSI. You know the one that blows things up and sharpens the image so it ain't fuzzy anymore.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I need one of those special apps like they got on CSI. You know the one that blows things up and sharpens the image so it ain't fuzzy anymore.


yeah good luck with that...


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Jesus, spent a total of $670 for the custom loop. Didn't realize it since it took 3-4 purchases. What I could have done with that money (Fury, X, Nano/Dark Side: 980 Ti or 4790K/6700K/5820K combo) I was going to go from AiO to full custom some time at least its now. I get to squeeze out a bit more of the current AMD platform and once Zen/Zen+ comes out I can hopefully just swap out the main components (minus GPUs) and continue using the custom loop. I've been reluctant to add voltage to my 290Xs but now I'm going to have to do some research on safe voltages and other people's experiences.


Yep, I know could have spent money on fast i5 Haswell or a slow i7 and air cooled it and bought a 980 or a 290 for $100 more for the total bill. But AMD chips are more fun to play with.


----------



## Johan45

Hey guys there's a pretty extensive list right here on your own site about motherboards http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Jesus, spent a total of $670 for the custom loop. Didn't realize it since it took 3-4 purchases. What I could have done with that money (Fury, X, Nano/Dark Side: 980 Ti or 4790K/6700K/5820K combo) I was going to go from AiO to full custom some time at least its now. I get to squeeze out a bit more of the current AMD platform and once Zen/Zen+ comes out I can hopefully just swap out the main components (minus GPUs) and continue using the custom loop. I've been reluctant to add voltage to my 290Xs but now I'm going to have to do some research on safe voltages and other people's experiences.


Sweeet! Did you get the VRM and NB block to push it even more?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys there's a pretty extensive list right here on your own site about motherboards http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


Yeah that is the VRM count list and if there are any defects etc etc, however does not cover the throttling and other technologies that we are talking about that reduce the effects on the VRMs


----------



## denhammkc

A lot of great info on this site. Love it.
I am handing my FX-8320 down to my daughter (who has a water cooled gaming rig with my old 1090T in a crosshair extreem).
My question is; I am purchasing a FX-8370 tomorrow, from Microcenter, and was wondering if I should concern myself with the "Bin" for that CPU? Not sure were to even find that info. I have seen the "1432" bin mentioned and just want some education on where to find the number and does it really matter?

The 2nd question; I and running my 8320 at 4.5 G as a daily setting. The VRMs are in the custom water loop as well as the Ram. How fast has anyone gotten the 8370, stable for daily use.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denhammkc*
> 
> A lot of great info on this site. Love it.
> I am handing my FX-8320 down to my daughter (who has a water cooled gaming rig with my old 1090T in a crosshair extreem).
> My question is; I am purchasing a FX-8370 tomorrow, from Microcenter, and was wondering if I should concern myself with the "Bin" for that CPU? Not sure were to even find that info. I have seen the "1432" bin mentioned and just want some education on where to find the number and does it really matter?
> 
> The 2nd question; I and running my 8320 at 4.5 G as a daily setting. The VRMs are in the custom water loop as well as the Ram. How fast has anyone gotten the 8370, stable for daily use.


8370 clocks just about the same as an 8350 however uses lower voltages..


----------



## mus1mus

My chip is a 1432 8370E.



My sig shows it.


----------



## Alastair

Well I passed IBT very High 20x at my usual 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V with 2700MHz CPU_NB @ 1.33125V. Decided to test again after the rebuild. I left it running while I was in dinner and finished so messed with all my ave readings. But its a generally mild summers evening here. 21C according to my phones weather app. Probably 24-26C inside. Cores averaged 46.5C spiked at 51.3C. Socket at 73C.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *denhammkc*
> 
> A lot of great info on this site. Love it.
> I am handing my FX-8320 down to my daughter (who has a water cooled gaming rig with my old 1090T in a crosshair extreem).
> My question is; I am purchasing a FX-8370 tomorrow, from Microcenter, and was wondering if I should concern myself with the "Bin" for that CPU? Not sure were to even find that info. I have seen the "1432" bin mentioned and just want some education on where to find the number and does it really matter?
> 
> The 2nd question; I and running my 8320 at 4.5 G as a daily setting. The VRMs are in the custom water loop as well as the Ram. How fast has anyone gotten the 8370, stable for daily use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8370 clocks just about the same as an 8350 however uses lower voltages..
Click to expand...

Very true, but it will run hotter than the 8350 when you start pushing it, given the same voltages.

Mine will run 5.1 ghz as a daily clock , but it runs very warm , even under a fairly elaborate custom loop. It's much cooler and uses much less voltage ( 1.44 v) running at 4.9 ghz , so stark is the difference that it will stay within its thermal limits on a 240mm AIO . It's my current daily clock, will go back to 5+ in winter or if I get the custom loop back on that rig.

I've tested it against my older 8 cores and it's power consumption can be 80 watts less at certain clockspeeds when fully loaded. Much easier on the board and psu.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *denhammkc*
> 
> A lot of great info on this site. Love it.
> I am handing my FX-8320 down to my daughter (who has a water cooled gaming rig with my old 1090T in a crosshair extreem).
> My question is; I am purchasing a FX-8370 tomorrow, from Microcenter, and was wondering if I should concern myself with the "Bin" for that CPU? Not sure were to even find that info. I have seen the "1432" bin mentioned and just want some education on where to find the number and does it really matter?
> 
> The 2nd question; I and running my 8320 at 4.5 G as a daily setting. The VRMs are in the custom water loop as well as the Ram. How fast has anyone gotten the 8370, stable for daily use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8370 clocks just about the same as an 8350 however uses lower voltages..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but it will run hotter than the 8350 when you start pushing it, given the same voltages.
> 
> Mine will run 5.1 ghz as a daily clock , but it runs very warm , even under a fairly elaborate custom loop. It's much cooler and uses much less voltage ( 1.44 v) running at 4.9 ghz , so stark is the difference that it will stay within its thermal limits on a 240mm AIO . It's my current daily clock, will go back to 5+ in winter or if I get the custom loop back on that rig.
> 
> I've tested it against my older 8 cores and it's power consumption can be 80 watts less at certain clockspeeds when fully loaded. Much easier on the board and psu.
Click to expand...

If your lucky though your 8370 will use the same voltages as an 8370E or 8320E. Like 5Ghz for 1.475V.

Still can't beat Red's 1.3~ 5.3GHz though. That chip has gotta be a one of a kind. Not golden. Its diamond.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sweeet! Did you get the VRM and NB block to push it even more?


Sadly no. It would be approximately $100-120 more just to cool the VRMs and NB. I did all my purchases through Performance PCs and they don't have them in stock anymore. Didn't want to make an order over the phone with Frozen CPU or pay Tax, Customs, Shipping to get it from Aquatuning.

Also I've read some compatibility issues with some versions of the waterblocks and CHVFZ. Didn't want to learn it didn't fit correctly and waste time RMAing.

I decided to skip it so I don't have to worry about selling it off when it becomes useless after upgrading to Zen. Hopefully with Zen they'll have a motherboard that comes with VRM heatsink like Asus Formula series or MSI's higher end. Gigabyte might do it with their enthusiast boards too

Since my PC is basically all setup as wires go it would be a pain to remove the mobo, zip ties, etc. Too lazy currently. I will be adding my socket and VRM fans again though. Hopefully that will help a little.


----------



## mus1mus

Mega has one of those kind of chips. Very rare bins. Prolly something that came out as marvels from the factory themselves.

And yes, my 8370E runs hotter than my 8320 at same voltages. Full 10C hotter. I am kinda thinking lapping it just for giggles. But kinda leaning towards it being clocked a full 300MHz thus being hotter.

I believe the 8370s can be better than E-chips. Anyone has them?


----------



## Alastair

How is this for 8370 @ 4.95 2700NB 2000MHz 9-9-10-24 and two stock Sapphire Tri-x Fury in the power position bios?


----------



## mus1mus

Very good.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very good.


is it? Just doesn't look it too me.


----------



## mus1mus

Kyad had a couple of runs on his Fury X XFire way back. And scaling on FS is a bit meh. Try Ultra and Extreme to get the idea of a single card vs. Xfire.

This my best on the 980TI. But you gotta see how much I need my CPU cloxked to get it decent.


----------



## Alastair

i cant run anything better than FS because I only have free version and I am not wiling to pay for the full version. Its not a game or any other relatively useful software. I run it. It spits out a score. Yay. I dont need to pay for that just to run a higher resolution.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Kyad had a couple of runs on his Fury X XFire way back. And scaling on FS is a bit meh. Try Ultra and Extreme to get the idea of a single card vs. Xfire.
> 
> This my best on the 980TI. But you gotta see how much I need my CPU cloxked to get it decent.


I mean a Fury is not meant to be much slower than a 980 ti by much. but here is a single card matching me almost.


----------



## mus1mus

On stock maybe. But if you take into account the overclocking potential of the 980TI, the advantage is clear.

Hey, that aint too bad you know. My card is a good one. And the total score is greatly affected by my Physics and Combined scores.

Like I said, Kyad said the scaling on FS at dual card is not so good. FS crap maybe.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mega has one of those kind of chips. Very rare bins. Prolly something that came out as marvels from the factory themselves.
> 
> And yes, my 8370E runs hotter than my 8320 at same voltages. Full 10C hotter. I am kinda thinking lapping it just for giggles. But kinda leaning towards it being clocked a full 300MHz thus being hotter.
> 
> I believe the 8370s can be better than E-chips. Anyone has them?


Is actually reds chip I have

Red just kinda disappeared I hope he is doing ok


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Is actually reds chip I have
> 
> Red just kinda disappeared I hope he is doing ok


Yeah. Same here. He kinda pops in from time to time though. So really wish him good.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. Same here. He kinda pops in from time to time though. So really wish him good.


Was wondering this the other day, he had some death scares when that performance thread went up and hes gone silent now, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried about the guy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. Same here. He kinda pops in from time to time though. So really wish him good.
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering this the other day, he had some death scares when that performance thread went up and hes gone silent now, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried about the guy.
Click to expand...

Both him and his wife haven't been in the best of health lately.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Both him and his wife haven't been in the best of health lately.


Oh? Well that sucks, I really do hope they're ok.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Both him and his wife haven't been in the best of health lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? Well that sucks, I really do hope they're ok.
Click to expand...

Thoughts for Red and his family.

Kinda felt sad seeing things like this happen to people round here. Brings me back to the very first thread I became interested in this forum.


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## Alastair

I do hope red is OK.


----------



## Alastair

So anyway. For those who were wondering I mentioned earlier that I re-ran IBT AVX 20x at very high to double check may stability. Ambient temps were around probably 24-26C indoors. My room is the hottest in the house so yeah. 21 outside. HW info spat out an average temp of 46.5C on the cores. That's better temps (around 3-5C's better) in summer at 4.95GHz as I was getting in the winter with a 10C ambient that I needed to pass 5GHz.

So for those of you wondering. I would say that the lapping did work well!

Also decided to RE check my memory stability as well. I left 8 instances of mem test running last night. 7 tabs at 2GB and 1 at 512MB. Leaving just enough to stop windows from conking out . I woke up this morning at 250% pass without errors. But I decided to leave it running. So I am at work now. Temps are almost 28C now out doors. I can only assume that my room is close to around 30C at the moment.

So yeah. I'm pretty confident my 4.95GHz overclock is still very stable!


----------



## mus1mus

guys, situation:

critical opinion needed.

1 very good 980TI for 3 R9 290?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> guys, situation:
> 
> critical opinion needed.
> 
> 1 very good 980TI for 3 R9 290?


depends. Can you handle the power consumption of 3 290's? Does microstutter annoy you?

If you answer no to any of the questions above. Get the 980ti.

If you want pure unadulterated performance. Like me. Who can't see microstutter and stuff, With no care in the world for power consumption. Get the 290's.

EDIT: Also 980ti would probably be a bit more ahem "future proof" with 6GB of memory and the chance to add a second one at a latter stage.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> depends. Can you handle the power consumption of 3 290's? Does microstutter annoy you?
> 
> If you answer no to any of the questions above. Get the 980ti.
> 
> If you want pure unadulterated performance. Like me. Who can't see microstutter and stuff, With no care in the world for power consumption. Get the 290's.
> 
> EDIT: *Also 980ti would probably be a bit more ahem "future proof" with 6GB of memory and the chance to add a second one at a latter stage*.


That's what I am thinking as well.Though, a 2nd card might take a while to be on my hand with my current situation.

For the 980ti, it's actually being offered for trade with 2 290s with an add on of $200. I could just easily add the 3rd. And can already do a quad monster. Or split my rigs into 3. 2 for X99 and 1 per FX. Blocks are a little scarce now though.

hmmm. Think mus! Think!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> guys, situation:
> 
> critical opinion needed.
> 
> 1 very good 980TI for 3 R9 290?


Benching or gaming?

for Benching then It's either simply because the 3 290's you can do single, dual and tri scores while the 980Ti is a more powerful single card.

for gaming I'd go with the 980Ti, Trifire Hawaii has its headache moments (Never really have issues with Crossfire).

and as Alistair said, you also have to think about if your PSU(s) can handle them if you start overvolting


----------



## mus1mus

With 2 1250s? No, not enough powah.









Kinda weighing in at the moment.









1 is unlockable to 290X but elpida.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.techpowerup.com/201573/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard-with-fc-water-block.html

Anyone know if they actually went into production? Sapphire made such neat looking 990 boards


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/201573/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard-with-fc-water-block.html
> 
> Anyone know if they actually went into production? Sapphire made such neat looking 990 boards


Nope.......I bailed up a sapphire rep about it, it was a show piece apparently









They also did an Atomic Z97 board as well (again with a fullcover block)

EDIT: Just checked their site and it looks like they have removed all info from it about any of the motherboards they made


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Hey guys there's a pretty extensive list right here on your own site about motherboards http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is the VRM count list and if there are any defects etc etc, however does not cover the throttling and other technologies that we are talking about that reduce the effects on the VRMs
Click to expand...

Under the VRM Protection column it does. It'll tell you whether or not it throttlrs


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/201573/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard-with-fc-water-block.html
> 
> Anyone know if they actually went into production? Sapphire made such neat looking 990 boards
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......I bailed up a sapphire rep about it, it was a show piece apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also did an Atomic Z97 board as well (again with a fullcover block)
> 
> EDIT: Just checked their site and it looks like they have removed all info from it about any of the motherboards they made
Click to expand...

An Idea that was ahead of it's time apparently. I see more and more factory boards equipped with waterblocks these days- some look really nice ( and expensive!).

I see there is a sapphire black on ebay, but its an intel board... arrrgh..lol.

Thanks for the Info Bilko







If I was aware of this board 3 years ago, I had forgotten about it, did you know of it?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/201573/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard-with-fc-water-block.html
> 
> Anyone know if they actually went into production? Sapphire made such neat looking 990 boards
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......I bailed up a sapphire rep about it, it was a show piece apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also did an Atomic Z97 board as well (again with a fullcover block)
> 
> EDIT: Just checked their site and it looks like they have removed all info from it about any of the motherboards they made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Idea that was ahead of it's time apparently. I see more and more factory boards equipped with waterblocks these days- some look really nice ( and expensive!).
> 
> I see there is a sapphire black on ebay, but its an intel board... arrrgh..lol.
> 
> Thanks for the Info Bilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was aware of this board 3 years ago, I had forgotten about it, did you know of it?
Click to expand...

Yeah I knew about it. I really hope that Sapphire makes high end boards again. While it might have been iffy the 990FX Pure Black was a sexy board!

In other news. Of my 8 instances of mem test I had running 2 popped up with errors. 1 error each. 1 at 550% pass and the other at 600%. The other 5 got to 700% before I shut down the test and the 512MB one got to over 2200%. So 2 errors, 550%. I rate its pretty rock solid still!







I am happy!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/201573/sapphire-unveils-atomic-990fx-motherboard-with-fc-water-block.html
> 
> Anyone know if they actually went into production? Sapphire made such neat looking 990 boards
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.......I bailed up a sapphire rep about it, it was a show piece apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also did an Atomic Z97 board as well (again with a fullcover block)
> 
> EDIT: Just checked their site and it looks like they have removed all info from it about any of the motherboards they made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Idea that was ahead of it's time apparently. I see more and more factory boards equipped with waterblocks these days- some look really nice ( and expensive!).
> 
> I see there is a sapphire black on ebay, but its an intel board... arrrgh..lol.
> 
> Thanks for the Info Bilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was aware of this board 3 years ago, I had forgotten about it, did you know of it?
Click to expand...

I seen it pop up somewhere and i took some interest in it but i have been after a 990FX Pure Black for quite some time, i only know of two people ever to have one (Red and DevilDog......Red sold it to DD







)


----------



## uddarts

flashback, i ran one of these for several years.









SAPPHIRE PURE Innovation PI-A9RX480 939

ud


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Guess who picked up a 1055T on CL for $40 to play with while I decide on what to do for a replacement CPU (deciding on 8370, or 9370)....

THIS GUY









Can't wait to do some straight up old school bus clocking on the Sabertooth....

This is going to be a great chip to benchmark with in FireStrike


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Guess who picked up a 1055T on CL for $40 to play with while I decide on what to do for a replacement CPU (deciding on 8370, or 9370)....
> 
> THIS GUY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to do some straight up old school bus clocking on the Sabertooth....
> 
> This is going to be a great chip to benchmark with in FireStrike


meh.

I'm looking for one too. But just for the bot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> flashback, i ran one of these for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAPPHIRE PURE Innovation PI-A9RX480 939
> 
> ud


I loved the look of that board , still have/use it do you ?


----------



## uddarts

running linux mint on it.

i had several 939 boards that weren't oc limited. it ran with all of them.











ud


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Oh my oh my.....

Scratch the thuban thing....

Guy is selling me an 8370 for $130 cash!!!

Picking it up right after work. In the box and everything.....

Surely 5GHz is within my reach


----------



## mus1mus

That is very nice.

Now, be careful with her. She bites!

Don't toast her.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is very nice.
> 
> Now, be careful with her. She bites!
> 
> Don't toast her.


I'm keeping her below 1.5v, so she should be good.

Got her going into a nice board now too, so I should see some good results.

I am hoping for 5G's of course, but I may find the lowest voltage possible for 4.8Ghz and just keep it there for daily use.
Of course I say that now....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> running linux mint on it.
> 
> i had several 939 boards that weren't oc limited. it ran with all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud


Great to hear that it is still up and running. Fun socket to overclock with , I need to get around to playing with a DFI 939 I bought on ebay, 2 gbs of ocz plats, delidded 4000 +, and I think its a danger den cooling block, don't recall atm.


----------



## Benjiw

Can't get my 5ghz stable again, I removed one 8gig set of ram to see if I could bring the vcore and NB down but it's made no difference.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm keeping her below 1.5v, so she should be good.
> 
> Got her going into a nice board now too, so I should see some good results.
> 
> I am hoping for 5G's of course, *but I may find the lowest voltage possible for 4.8Ghz* and just keep it there for daily use.
> Of course I say that now....


dont be a spoilsport lol u got watercooling dont y a? i use 4.8ghz on my D15


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't think your point stands that after a week or so, you still dig on the cadavers of a dispute. Move on dude. Stick to your ideals if that makes you feel better. But please, leave that thread off if it has been inactive for a week or so.


A week is now a necro? Some of us don't spend every day on Internet forums.









Besides, if continuing the discussion annoys you why bring it up again to continue it?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dont be a spoilsport lol u got watercooling dont y a? i use 4.8ghz on my D15


LMAO, yeah I hear you, I will definitely run at 5 through the winter at least.....

Keep in mind I'm still greiving from the death of my 4.9GHz FX-8300


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Keep in mind I'm still greiving from the death of my 4.9GHz FX-8300


How long did it last?

It was that AsRock board that killed it, right?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Can't get my 5ghz stable again, I removed one 8gig set of ram to see if I could bring the vcore and NB down but it's made no difference.


Start low. And twerk her up.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> How long did it last?
> 
> It was that AsRock board that killed it, right?


Yeah, ran it for about 4 or 5 months, and that crap board killed it.

The 8370 is dropping into a Saber kitty, so I should be okay.

I got the Sabertooth from Burnt Circuit used for $115 shipped with 90 day return, and 2 years of warranty left, and getting the 8370 on CL for $130..... the CPU is only a month old with receipt. He is letting me test it first also.

Still same ol' cheap-skate A-Smitty here


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yeah, ran it for about 4 or 5 months, and that crap board killed it.
> 
> The 8370 is dropping into a Saber kitty, so I should be okay.
> 
> I got the Sabertooth from Burnt Circuit used for $115 shipped with 90 day return, and 2 years of warranty left, and getting the 8370 on CL for $130..... the CPU is only a month old with receipt. He is letting me test it first also.
> 
> Still same ol' cheap-skate A-Smitty here


Nothing wrong with buying cheap...some of the best items I've ever owned were second hand


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start low. And twerk her up.


Sigh... I know, that's going to suck though, it is hot in my room maybe heat is causing the fail, I need about 1.59v in the chip for it not to receive -1.#IND00e+000 fails.
How easy is it to lap a CPU, is it really worth lapping the FX8350?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sigh... I know, that's going to suck though, it is hot in my room maybe heat is causing the fail, I need about 1.59v in the chip for it not to receive -1.#IND00e+000 fails.
> How easy is it to lap a CPU, is it really worth lapping the FX8350?


I don't know how worth it it is, but I lapped my 8320E (and my cooler) so it would do better with LiquidPro TIM. It was a pain because it's hard not to bend or dirty the side pins. It also ends up costing a fair amount if you don't want to order your 3000 grit sandpaper online. Lapping the cooler was also a pain.

The worst part is that the Q-tips that came with the LiquidPro shed so I tried to clean up with regular Q-tips which gave off a lot of dust. But, despite the less than ideal purity of the TIM I think it's still probably significantly better than normal TIM.

As far as I know, thicker pastier TIMs benefit less from lapping than a very thin one like LiquidPro.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> LMAO, yeah I hear you, I will definitely run at 5 through the winter at least.....
> 
> Keep in mind I'm still greiving from the death of my 4.9GHz FX-8300


8370 + Sabertooth = 5 ghz @ 1.5v for me.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 8370 + Sabertooth = 5 ghz @ 1.5v for me.


Making me jealous, I really wish I had one of those bad boys!


----------



## JerDerv

Yeah i want to be in the 5ghz 24/7 club


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Yeah i want to be in the 5ghz 24/7 club


Hahaha, I designed the logo for that club, going to re-do it at some point as it's been bugging me lately.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Picking up 9590, chfv-z, 32gb geil ram, and 2 xfx 7970 ghosts in the morning for a crazy price...

Selling the crosshair for $150 shipped, who wants dibs?


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Picking up 9590, chfv-z, 32gb geil ram, and 2 xfx 7970 ghosts in the morning for a crazy price...
> 
> Selling the crosshair for $150 shipped, who wants dibs?


Uh im poor. ahah good luck it sure gonna sell fast


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay it's official....

I know own the crosshair f-z, and a 9590, play day starts tomorrow









Post pics of rig tomorrow also


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay it's official....
> 
> I know own the crosshair f-z, and a 9590, play day starts tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics of rig tomorrow also


Bin # ? Just curious.

How are you cooling this? Big I hope









It'll be interesting for me (rig sig) to see some results.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay it's official....
> 
> I know own the crosshair f-z, and a 9590, play day starts tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics of rig tomorrow also
> 
> 
> 
> Bin # ? Just curious.
> 
> How are you cooling this? Big I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting for me (rig sig) to see some results.
Click to expand...

I'll be paying attention to what you get as well









I've still got to send my CVF-Z off for RMA.....


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

One step closer...

Waterblocks arrived a day early. They look gorgeous. If only I can get the tube and fittings delivered by tomorrow instead of Monday.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> One step closer...
> 
> Waterblocks arrived a day early. They look gorgeous. If only I can get the tube and fittings delivered by tomorrow instead of Monday.


What is your plan for air flow if using the 3 rad configuration shown in the pic above?

Looking good btw


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Picking up 9590, chfv-z, 32gb geil ram, and 2 xfx 7970 ghosts in the morning for a crazy price...
> 
> Selling the crosshair for $150 shipped, who wants dibs?


I'm interested, have a BIOS Chip in the mail for mine if that doesn't straighten it out I need a replacement


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Picking up 9590, chfv-z, 32gb geil ram, and 2 xfx 7970 ghosts in the morning for a crazy price...
> 
> Selling the crosshair for $150 shipped, who wants dibs?


Four double rank modules on FX is a pretty bad idea.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Picking up 9590, chfv-z, 32gb geil ram, and 2 xfx 7970 ghosts in the morning for a crazy price...
> 
> Selling the crosshair for $150 shipped, who wants dibs?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested, have a BIOS Chip in the mail for mine if that doesn't straighten it out I need a replacement
Click to expand...

Mine's sitting in a box waiting for RMA








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Picking up 9590, chfv-z, 32gb geil ram, and 2 xfx 7970 ghosts in the morning for a crazy price...
> 
> Selling the crosshair for $150 shipped, who wants dibs?
> 
> 
> 
> Four double rank modules on FX is a pretty bad idea.
Click to expand...

Well that's an easy fix, 16GB for one rig and 16GB for his Saberkitty rig then


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mine's sitting in a box waiting for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's an easy fix, 16GB for one rig and 16GB for his Saberkitty rig then


That is the plan! lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Bin # ? Just curious.
> 
> How are you cooling this? Big I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting for me (rig sig) to see some results.


Batch number on this one is 1518PGS, hopefully it does 5ghz without a ton of voltage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm interested, have a BIOS Chip in the mail for mine if that doesn't straighten it out I need a replacement


I'll get a classified ad up later and give you first dibs, we can exchange trader feedback that way.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Bin # ? Just curious.
> 
> How are you cooling this? Big I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be interesting for me (rig sig) to see some results.
> 
> 
> 
> Batch number on this one is 1518PGS, hopefully it does 5ghz without a ton of voltage
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm interested, have a BIOS Chip in the mail for mine if that doesn't straighten it out I need a replacement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get a classified ad up later and give you first dibs, we can exchange trader feedback that way.
Click to expand...

I think that's the newest batch number I've seen for a while.....hopefully it's a nice clocker


----------



## Mega Man

Translation I want A +1


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Translation I want A +1


I've bought a bunch of stuff here people usually don't bother giving feedback even here...I'm thinking that's why they changed the requirements for posting a classified


----------



## Johan45

Same here I've made two purchases through classifieds and nothing. That's fine I still have heat. http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=85244


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Translation I want A +1
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a bunch of stuff here people usually don't bother giving feedback even here...I'm thinking that's why they changed the requirements for posting a classified
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Same here I've made two purchases through classifieds and nothing. That's fine I still have heat. http://heatware.com/eval.php?id=85244


Most of my stuff is either from friends or Ebay, I've made one purchase and sold one thing on OCN and gotten feedback both times


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I always get feedback also, and definitely leave it myself.

Have sold 2 GPU's and 2 CPU/motherboard combos with no issue.


----------



## Johan45

I never had any problems with my transactions, all went fine just no feedback. Like I said not a big deal.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I bought something from the OCN Market once. It was a 7950 for $90 I believe. It was part of a <$400 to $410 Gaming PC for a friend. 3.8GHz FX 6300 at 1.15v, GA UD3P, 7950, 8GB DDR3, CM Centurion II, etc. Point is I left a positive feedback and asked for a feedback but never got one. Happens on eBay too sometimes and there I try to get the FB score higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> What is your plan for air flow if using the 3 rad configuration shown in the pic above?
> 
> Looking good btw


Well I have 4 120mm fans blowing in on the side panel. I was originally thinking of going back to the acrylic window for aesthetics but I couldn't find the screws and frame. Or I could swap the 4x120mm and fit the spare 200mm fan. Then I was planning to have two 180mm as intakes in the front. Top and back are set as exhausts currently.

On another note, tubing and fittings took way longer to leave the last USPS stop than my previous orders. Anything that arrived in KC usually arrive at my post office the next day. Guess I have to wait till Mon/Tue and Wed to actually work on it.


----------



## JerDerv

Got my EVGA 1050G yesterday. Its in and working great so far. Obviously i wasnt really having problems with the corsair cx750 but i feel better having plenty of clean power now.

New monitor showed up as well (LG 29UM67P) and it actually greatly improved my frame rates in BF4 with crossfire. My CPU usage dropped and GPU usage went up. I came from 40fps to like 55 minimum and averaging 75+. Weird how that works....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Got my EVGA 1050G yesterday. Its in and working great so far. Obviously i wasnt really having problems with the corsair cx750 but i feel better having plenty of clean power now.
> 
> New monitor showed up as well (LG 29UM67P) and it actually greatly improved my frame rates in BF4 with crossfire. My CPU usage dropped and GPU usage went up. I came from 40fps to like 55 minimum and averaging 75+. Weird how that works....


if it's higher resolution that's why it takes the load of the cpu and works the gpus harder...


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if it's higher resolution that's why it takes the load of the cpu and works the gpus harder...


Well yeah... I went from 1920x1080 to 2560x1080. I guess i just didn't expect to see a 15-25fps _increase_ going to a larger resolution.

Also for those of you that have read some of my other posts im ditching the Gigabyte UD3. I have a friend that wants to upgrade his PC and wants it for his budget build.

So far im heavily leaning towards the sabertooth. So i hear the cpu socket gets hot are there any other issues? Vrms stay cool?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Well yeah... I went from 1920x1080 to 2560x1080. I guess i just didn't expect to see a 15-25fps _increase_ going to a larger resolution.
> 
> Also for those of you that have read some of my other posts im ditching the Gigabyte UD3. I have a friend that wants to upgrade his PC and wants it for his budget build.
> 
> So far im heavily leaning towards the sabertooth. *So i hear the cpu socket gets hot are there any other issues? Vrms stay cool*?


a few use active cooling on the vrms and at the back of the socket,


----------



## mus1mus

1. They are not hot. Litterally.
2. Kitty's socket is cooler than other mediocre boards but,
3. Socket is hotter than the cores til you get past a certain level that they balance things out.
4. VRMs on the kitty are cooler than most boards. And you have embedded sensors for them.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Now Gertie you promised... No laughing


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Gertie you promised... No laughing


i never promised LOL u could stick em in spoilers though


----------



## Mike The Owl

No laughing Gertie....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i never promised LOL u could stick em in spoilers though


I'm on my iPad , it's hard enough to just make a post as OCN is not really iPad friendly, ....must not post photos, must not post, must not ....oh sod it Must ...


----------



## JerDerv

EDIT ^^^^ LOL please tell me thats not necessary.

My budget is up to but not exceeding $200.
*Needs:* AM3+, 990FX, Strong overclocking ability, Compatible with my case in crossfire.

*Asus Crosshair formulaV 990fx:* Tons of fantastic reviews, known awesome overclocker, Want but wont support crossfire in my case because of PCI-E slot locations. Also at my max budget...
*Gigabyte 990fxa ud5:* Will support crossfire in my case. Gigabyte left a bad taste in my mouth with the UD3 and i really dont want any blue in my color scheme. Sorry gigabyte but you blew it with the vrm cooling on the UD3.
*MSI 990fx Gaming:* PCI-E slots wont support crossfire in my case. Also has some pretty bad reviews.
*Asus Sabertooth 990fx:* Tons of good reviews, known great overclocker, will support crossfire in my case. Has a color scheme that im kinda interests me.

Seems like ill pick up a saber tooth unless you guys known of any other options.

Whats up with the Gen 3 version? Is that older, newer? Doesnt seem available.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> My budget is up to but not exceeding $200.
> *Needs:* AM3+, 990FX, Strong overclocking ability, Compatible with my case in crossfire.
> 
> *Asus Crosshair formulaV 990fx:* Tons of fantastic reviews, known awesome overclocker, Want but wont support crossfire in my case because of PCI-E slot locations. Also at my max budget...
> *Gigabyte 990fxa ud5:* Will support crossfire in my case. Gigabyte left a bad taste in my mouth with the UD3 and i really dont want any blue in my color scheme. Sorry gigabyte but you blew it with the vrm cooling on the UD3.
> *MSI 990fx Gaming:* PCI-E slots wont support crossfire in my case. Also has some pretty bad reviews.
> *Asus Sabertooth 990fx:* Tons of good reviews, known great overclocker, will support crossfire in my case. Has a color scheme that im kinda interests me.
> 
> *Seems like ill pick up a saber tooth unless you guys known of any other options*.
> 
> Whats up with the Gen 3 version? Is that older, newer? Doesnt seem available.


iirc gen3 has pcie 3 and is very hard to hold of one if it all now, you'll love the sabertooth


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> My budget is up to but not exceeding $200.
> *Needs:* AM3+, 990FX, Strong overclocking ability, Compatible with my case in crossfire.
> 
> *Asus Crosshair formulaV 990fx:* Tons of fantastic reviews, known awesome overclocker, Want but wont support crossfire in my case because of PCI-E slot locations. Also at my max budget...
> *Gigabyte 990fxa ud5:* Will support crossfire in my case. Gigabyte left a bad taste in my mouth with the UD3 and i really dont want any blue in my color scheme. Sorry gigabyte but you blew it with the vrm cooling on the UD3.
> *MSI 990fx Gaming:* PCI-E slots wont support crossfire in my case. Also has some pretty bad reviews.
> *Asus Sabertooth 990fx:* Tons of good reviews, known great overclocker, will support crossfire in my case. Has a color scheme that im kinda interests me.
> 
> *Seems like ill pick up a saber tooth unless you guys known of any other options*.
> 
> Whats up with the Gen 3 version? Is that older, newer? Doesnt seem available.
> 
> 
> 
> iirc gen3 has pcie 3 and is very hard to hold of one if it all now, you'll love the sabertooth
Click to expand...

And i was plagued with issues.....also not worth it just for PCIe 3.0

CVF-Z is nice and will do Crossfire easy but unless you want the colour scheme the Sabertooth will do much of the same for most.

Giga UD5: again it's a nice board, not alot of people in here have them but i know KyadCK does.

990FX Gaming: Haven't heard enough enough about it to say anthing good or bad


----------



## Nightz2k

It's been awhile for me. Getting the hang of overclocking on AMD again. My last AMD was the Phenom II 940 Black Ed. _(Deneb)_

Now on the 8350, liking it a lot actually.







_(Other parts upgrading when I can)_

Curious though, am I limited on my overclock due to my memory ? It's cheap ram, Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600, CL9 (2x4GB). I've pushed upwards to 5.25GHz for benching (837 cb on Cinebench), obviously not stable for 24/7 use. I've booted into 5.3GHz, but crashed running benchmark.

It's hard to up the FSB too much without crashing or not even booting up, so I'm probably at my limit. Could be my H220 as well, but not sure. Just trying for higher bench scores.


----------



## Mike The Owl

The Saberkity is a great board to overclock on.
Yes I have gone overboard on the cooling , but I can't afford the custom water cooling that the other guys here have.
I came from a 4+1 board that wouldn't go beyond 4.4 ghz and when I moved to the Saberkitty I continued the VRMs and rear of socket cooling I knew would work.I only have a H80i to cool my chip and the extra fans helped me with my overclock. Most of the guys laugh at my over enthusiasm with my fan cooling but I don't have the funds to run a custom loop..

air cooling or watercooling the VRMs offers a good answer to hot VRMs on the Saberkitty, cooling the rear of the socket does work.
I have a very ugly answer to a simple problem , but I worked hard at getting it to work.

I recommend the Saberkitty 2.0 for anyone overclocking the FX chips...if you want to get that 5.0 ghz overclock it's the best way to go.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> EDIT ^^^^ LOL please tell me thats not necessary.
> 
> My budget is up to but not exceeding $200.
> *Needs:* AM3+, 990FX, Strong overclocking ability, Compatible with my case in crossfire.
> 
> *Asus Crosshair formulaV 990fx:* Tons of fantastic reviews, known awesome overclocker, Want but wont support crossfire in my case because of PCI-E slot locations. Also at my max budget...
> *Gigabyte 990fxa ud5:* Will support crossfire in my case. Gigabyte left a bad taste in my mouth with the UD3 and i really dont want any blue in my color scheme. Sorry gigabyte but you blew it with the vrm cooling on the UD3.
> *MSI 990fx Gaming:* PCI-E slots wont support crossfire in my case. Also has some pretty bad reviews.
> *Asus Sabertooth 990fx:* Tons of good reviews, known great overclocker, will support crossfire in my case. Has a color scheme that im kinda interests me.
> 
> Seems like ill pick up a saber tooth unless you guys known of any other options.
> 
> Whats up with the Gen 3 version? Is that older, newer? Doesnt seem available.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> My budget is up to but not exceeding $200.
> *Needs:* AM3+, 990FX, Strong overclocking ability, Compatible with my case in crossfire.
> 
> *Asus Crosshair formulaV 990fx:* Tons of fantastic reviews, known awesome overclocker, Want but wont support crossfire in my case because of PCI-E slot locations. Also at my max budget...
> *Gigabyte 990fxa ud5:* Will support crossfire in my case. Gigabyte left a bad taste in my mouth with the UD3 and i really dont want any blue in my color scheme. Sorry gigabyte but you blew it with the vrm cooling on the UD3.
> *MSI 990fx Gaming:* PCI-E slots wont support crossfire in my case. Also has some pretty bad reviews.
> *Asus Sabertooth 990fx:* Tons of good reviews, known great overclocker, will support crossfire in my case. Has a color scheme that im kinda interests me.
> 
> *Seems like ill pick up a saber tooth unless you guys known of any other options*.
> 
> Whats up with the Gen 3 version? Is that older, newer? Doesnt seem available.
> 
> 
> 
> iirc gen3 has pcie 3 and is very hard to hold of one if it all now, you'll love the sabertooth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i was plagued with issues.....also not worth it just for PCIe 3.0
> 
> CVF-Z is nice and will do Crossfire easy but unless you want the colour scheme the Sabertooth will do much of the same for most.
> 
> Giga UD5: again it's a nice board, not alot of people in here have them but i know KyadCK does.
> 
> *990FX Gaming*: Haven't heard enough enough about it to say anthing good or bad
Click to expand...

I'll have one here on Wednesday and will give it a thorough wringing out.
My expectations are that it will be similar in performance to the 990FXA GD-65 as far as OC'ing goes.
I'm looking for improvements in the NIC , onboard sound and perhaps in bios vs the older 990 boards.
Stay tuned, I'll post my results / do a mini review on it here when I get the time







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Looking forward to it


----------



## JerDerv

Alright so my buddy paypal'd me for the UD3 and the Corsair cx750 i had. So i went ahead and ordered the Sabertooth







Will be here Tuesday.

Cssorkin, You and i can have a race to highest stable OC









So im assuming i have to do a fresh OS install with a new mobo?


----------



## Just s0me guy

So I went ahead and bought an 8320E instead of the 8350. From what I have been reading I should be able to push it to 4.5ghz without issue correct?

It's going on a Gigabyte 970A-UD3P.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> It's been awhile for me. Getting the hang of overclocking on AMD again. My last AMD was the Phenom II 940 Black Ed. _(Deneb)_
> 
> Now on the 8350, liking it a lot actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Other parts upgrading when I can)_
> 
> Curious though, am I limited on my overclock due to my memory ? It's cheap ram, Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600, CL9 (2x4GB). I've pushed upwards to 5.25GHz for benching (837 cb on Cinebench), obviously not stable for 24/7 use. I've booted into 5.3GHz, but crashed running benchmark.
> 
> It's hard to up the FSB too much without crashing or not even booting up, so I'm probably at my limit. Could be my H220 as well, but not sure. Just trying for higher bench scores.


If you can boot at 5.3 try adding a bit of volts core/CPU_NB from AISuite you might be able to get just a bit more. Don't forget that when you up the FSB/HTRef that it raises the nb and ram speed. If you've been on intel for a while those things aren't something you're used to most likely. It's not set your multi and run. CPU_NB volts need to be raised with CPU speed even if the NB speed stays the same. So you might want to look there too.


----------



## Benjiw

Okay.... Ram Sorry to ask yet again but how can I test RAM? My ram will boot at 1844mhz Cas 11-11-11-32 tRC 39. I'm using these

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-jet-black-lp-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-15v


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you can boot at 5.3 try adding a bit of volts core/CPU_NB from AISuite you might be able to get just a bit more. Don't forget that when you up the FSB/HTRef that it raises the nb and ram speed. If you've been on intel for a while those things aren't something you're used to most likely. It's not set your multi and run. CPU_NB volts need to be raised with CPU speed even if the NB speed stays the same. So you might want to look there too.


Thanks for the advice, will try again soon and see what I can do. I did realize FSB raises other things, is why I thought maybe it was my memory.

All chips I've had _(AMD and Intel)_ are more than just the multi and voltage when you start getting into the fine tuning, the fun yet frustrating parts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you can boot at 5.3 try adding a bit of volts core/CPU_NB from AISuite you might be able to get just a bit more. Don't forget that when you up the FSB/HTRef that it raises the nb and ram speed. If you've been on intel for a while those things aren't something you're used to most likely. It's not set your multi and run. CPU_NB volts need to be raised with CPU speed even if the NB speed stays the same. So you might want to look there too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice, will try again soon and see what I can do. I did realize FSB raises other things, is why I thought maybe it was my memory.
> 
> All chips I've had _(AMD and Intel)_ are more than just the multi and voltage when you start getting into the fine tuning, the fun yet frustrating parts.
Click to expand...

Good job on the CB score








Johan has given you the rundown already , not much to add other than I have a 2x8gb set of the same ram you have and apparently there is something I don't understand about it or it is about the poorest overclocking ram I've owned . I doubt I could match your settings with it








Have fun with the new rig, welcome to the club


----------



## Agent Smith1984

If i told you all how cheap i got all this for today, you'd hate









Someone buy this all inclusive crosshair-z before i keeps it all for me self.....


----------



## Mega Man

Total bundle was only 140


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Total bundle was only 140


Rofl, i wish...
Id be scared to buy it if it was that cheap.... The guy was a hard core gamer though, and definitely gave me a great price.


----------



## Nightz2k

Hard to pass up good deal sometimes. If ya got the funds, why not.







I was happy with the deal on the 8350+UD5, bought from here, so it's no secret.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good job on the CB score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johan has given you the rundown already , not much to add other than I have a 2x8gb set of the same ram you have and apparently there is something I don't understand about it or it is about the poorest overclocking ram I've owned . I doubt I could match your settings with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with the new rig, welcome to the club


Thanks and yeah, I'm fine with it really, but when you're running benchmarks, ya always want to keep pushing it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Refining my O.C





Pretty Damn good voltage out of 4 or 5 FX models I have owned 3 of them being FX 8320e this hands down trumps them all. Note my Cpu/Nb voltage is at stock 1.15v at 2400 Mhz


----------



## mus1mus

Pretty good. But temps are meh.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay.... Ram Sorry to ask yet again but how can I test RAM? My ram will boot at 1844mhz Cas 11-11-11-32 tRC 39. I'm using these
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-jet-black-lp-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-15v


http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay.... Ram Sorry to ask yet again but how can I test RAM? My ram will boot at 1844mhz Cas 11-11-11-32 tRC 39. I'm using these
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/8gb-(2x4gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-jet-black-lp-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-15v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.memtest86.com/
Click to expand...

No not memtest86.

memtest HCI http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If i told you all how cheap i got all this for today, you'd hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone buy this all inclusive crosshair-z before i keeps it all for me self.....


I am jealous of that gold mine. Oh the hardware scores you will see.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> I am jealous of that gold mine. Oh the hardware scores you will see.


Time for you to check out the classifieds on the marketplace.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> I am jealous of that gold mine. Oh the hardware scores you will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to check out the classifieds on the marketplace.
Click to expand...

No doubt mus1mus, every board I frequent there is someone to help, someone to buy from, if only my employment supported it. I do not have the security of savings to buy, I must be torturing myself. How much are you asking on the two @AGSM1984? If you read this.

Oh woops, the board crosshair-z, not crossfire.. sorry.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm about to start posting quite a bit of stuff....

But for now I'm still tinkering with the 9590 on the kitty...

Was really tempted to swap out for the crosshair, but i like the cf spacing options on the saber...

Also to my pleasant surprise, the9590 installed on the kitty worth no issues, and the bios offers 2400mhz ram options.

Right out of the box, the chip was 100% stable at 4.7/5 turbo, with auto voltage, and the core never exceeded 52c under 20 passes of ibt.... That was around 1.452 volts under load...

Looks like it's going to be a nice chip









I gotta learn this Asus bios though... SO MANY OPTIONS :O


----------



## Alastair

Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?

I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?


100% PSU issue.

Personally i would never have an under powered PSU, it has only 50 watts left and its not only the wattage but also amperage on the 12v rail that counts.
Before my Seasonic X-850 i had an OCZ 500 watt PSU and i had strange problems when benching everything maxed out, change it to higher wattage CM V-850 and problems solved.

Its always advised to get a PSU with much more head room than your system draws.

If i were you and i had the money, i would go buy an CM V-1000 these are very good PSU's for a decent price.


----------



## JerDerv

^^^

I agree i just picked up an EVGA 1050G for this reason.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% PSU issue.
> 
> Personally i would never have an under powered PSU, it has only 50 watts left and its not only the wattage but also amperage on the 12v rail that counts.
> Before my Seasonic X-850 i had an OCZ 500 watt PSU and i had strange problems when benching everything maxed out, change it to higher wattage CM V-850 and problems solved.
> 
> Its always advised to get a PSU with much more head room than your system draws.
> 
> If i were you and i had the money, i would go buy an CM V-1000 these are very good PSU's for a decent price.
Click to expand...

i do not think its a psu issue. 1. its new. barely a year old. 2. its rated continuous is 850w. according to the wall meter I pulled 800W. Taking efficiency into acount I was pulling 732W out of the PSU. The Be Quite DPP 10 850w also has a peak wattage of 950W.

So no. I disagree, on it being a PSU issue.

EDIT: I will also repeat what I said in the previous post as well. I have pulled more than that from the wall before without any issue.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So far 5ghz doesn't look like it's going to be a problem at all....

But why the hell won't this kingston hyper beast 2400/C11 ram boot past 1600mhz, even with only two dimms and loosened timings?

I'm going to see if my trident-x does any better...


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?


Earlier this month I was having a problem with Windows 10 updating my chipset instruction past a compatible level. Had nothing to do with my psu from what I understand, but the symptoms of random shutdown read similar to your problem. Just a FYI


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So far 5ghz doesn't look like it's going to be a problem at all....
> 
> But why the hell won't this kingston hyper beast 2400/C11 ram boot past 1600mhz, even with only two dimms and loosened timings?
> 
> I'm going to see if my trident-x does any better...


More volts?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% PSU issue.
> 
> Personally i would never have an under powered PSU, it has only 50 watts left and its not only the wattage but also amperage on the 12v rail that counts.
> Before my Seasonic X-850 i had an OCZ 500 watt PSU and i had strange problems when benching everything maxed out, change it to higher wattage CM V-850 and problems solved.
> 
> Its always advised to get a PSU with much more head room than your system draws.
> 
> If i were you and i had the money, i would go buy an CM V-1000 these are very good PSU's for a decent price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do not think its a psu issue. 1. its new. barely a year old. 2. its rated continuous is 850w. according to the wall meter I pulled 800W. Taking efficiency into acount I was pulling 732W out of the PSU. The Be Quite DPP 10 850w also has a peak wattage of 950W.
> 
> So no. I disagree, on it being a PSU issue.
> 
> EDIT: I will also repeat what I said in the previous post as well. I have pulled more than that from the wall before without any issue.
Click to expand...

I really don't know , but I've tripped the ocp on an 850 gold rated seasonic with an FX at 5.4 ghz and a single overclocked 290X lightning that was on stock cooling. First guess would be power supply , but it could be that the board is thinking about " pooping the bed".


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this month I was having a problem with Windows 10 updating my chipset instruction past a compatible level. Had nothing to do with my psu from what I understand, but the symptoms of random shutdown read similar to your problem. Just a FYI
Click to expand...

Can you divulge in this a bit further?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% PSU issue.
> 
> Personally i would never have an under powered PSU, it has only 50 watts left and its not only the wattage but also amperage on the 12v rail that counts.
> Before my Seasonic X-850 i had an OCZ 500 watt PSU and i had strange problems when benching everything maxed out, change it to higher wattage CM V-850 and problems solved.
> 
> Its always advised to get a PSU with much more head room than your system draws.
> 
> If i were you and i had the money, i would go buy an CM V-1000 these are very good PSU's for a decent price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do not think its a psu issue. 1. its new. barely a year old. 2. its rated continuous is 850w. according to the wall meter I pulled 800W. Taking efficiency into acount I was pulling 732W out of the PSU. The Be Quite DPP 10 850w also has a peak wattage of 950W.
> 
> So no. I disagree, on it being a PSU issue.
> 
> EDIT: I will also repeat what I said in the previous post as well. I have pulled more than that from the wall before without any issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know , but I've tripped the ocp on an 850 gold rated seasonic with an FX at 5.4 ghz and a single overclocked 290X lightning that was on stock cooling. First guess would be power supply , but it could be that the board is thinking about " pooping the bed".
Click to expand...

Well. Pooping the bed? Mobo shut down from power draw? Dunno. I know I tested my OC earlier in the week and it was rock solid in IBT and HCI memtest. I know that is no guarantee but still.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> More volts?


I bumped the ram to 1.7 and the CPU-NB to 1.3v (and it is completely stable up to 2600mhz so far) but trying the ram any higher than 1600 is a no post, even with cpu/nb both stock.

Seems like maybe the board doesn't like the ram, or it could be the slots.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this month I was having a problem with Windows 10 updating my chipset instruction past a compatible level. Had nothing to do with my psu from what I understand, but the symptoms of random shutdown read similar to your problem. Just a FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you divulge in this a bit further?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100% PSU issue.
> 
> Personally i would never have an under powered PSU, it has only 50 watts left and its not only the wattage but also amperage on the 12v rail that counts.
> Before my Seasonic X-850 i had an OCZ 500 watt PSU and i had strange problems when benching everything maxed out, change it to higher wattage CM V-850 and problems solved.
> 
> Its always advised to get a PSU with much more head room than your system draws.
> 
> If i were you and i had the money, i would go buy an CM V-1000 these are very good PSU's for a decent price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do not think its a psu issue. 1. its new. barely a year old. 2. its rated continuous is 850w. according to the wall meter I pulled 800W. Taking efficiency into acount I was pulling 732W out of the PSU. The Be Quite DPP 10 850w also has a peak wattage of 950W.
> 
> So no. I disagree, on it being a PSU issue.
> 
> EDIT: I will also repeat what I said in the previous post as well. I have pulled more than that from the wall before without any issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know , but I've tripped the ocp on an 850 gold rated seasonic with an FX at 5.4 ghz and a single overclocked 290X lightning that was on stock cooling. First guess would be power supply , but it could be that the board is thinking about " pooping the bed".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. Pooping the bed? Mobo shut down from power draw? Dunno. I know I tested my OC earlier in the week and it was rock solid in IBT and HCI memtest. I know that is no guarantee but still.
Click to expand...

Oh I'm not saying your cpu overclock is unstable by any means. Stress tests like those pull a lot on the cpu side while the gpu's idle along. The load on the psu during games ( crysis 3 , BF series) is huge by comparison because of the gpu draw.
If the psu or the motherboard struggle to deliver power, funky things can happen - including exactly what you described.
Edited - verbage


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys a question. I tried running Crysis 3 at 4K on my machine. However when I tried the machine shut down. I had to take power out. Wait for mobo light to go out and try again. I do not think I tripped OCP on my PSU cause its 850W and my wall meter shows a maximum draw of just under 800 and that is not taking into account the 92% efficiency my PSU provides. What then would cause my machine to literally instantly shut down like that?
> 
> I tried Tomb Raider at 4K and it also drew around 800 from the wall and it did not trip or anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this month I was having a problem with Windows 10 updating my chipset instruction past a compatible level. Had nothing to do with my psu from what I understand, but the symptoms of random shutdown read similar to your problem. Just a FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you divulge in this a bit further?
> 
> snip
Click to expand...

Probably not much further, my happening is using Intel. I hang here because of the activity.

What I observed was upon performing a clean install of Windows 10 (upgrade), after Windows 10 registered my hardware for activation, their default chipset drivers for my hardware differed from those supplied by my motherboard brand. My solution was to install the latest updates provided by my motherboard company, effectively backdating these (instructions) for my motherboard and cpu.

That solved my shutdowns so far. I can attempt further explanation in more extensive detail, however it will include Intel terminology specifics, not of this AMD thread.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I bumped the ram to 1.7 and the CPU-NB to 1.3v (and it is completely stable up to 2600mhz so far) but trying the ram any higher than 1600 is a no post, even with cpu/nb both stock.
> 
> Seems like maybe the board doesn't like the ram, or it could be the slots.


Well all the issues I was having with ram appears to be me just not setting CAS timings correctly or my corsair ram just doesn't like being overclocked, it's probably the former in all honesty i'm a complete noob when it comes to RAM overclocking. I think my GSKILL and CORSAIR ram get along fine as the clocks I've been setting work fine on both sets working together and I can't get them to clock any higher with tighter timings than I can with them individually.

When I set my Corsair 1600mhz RAM to 1844mhz CAS 11 my board auto sets it to 11-13-13-32 39, not sure if that's good or not tbh.


----------



## Benjiw

Okay so a while back I said that my 5ghz wasn't stable with all my power saving features enabled, such as cool n quiet apm etc etc, well after people mentioned about P states and the link between those and LLC I thought okay I'll just do a quick test right now and see if I can get it stable.

So the test was this:-

As it stands I'm at 4.96ghz, because my 5ghz settings got messed up due to me playing with RAM ages ago before moving out
It was stable and such so I turned on power savings
I went to speedtest.net to check our net speed, PC would then freeze due to P state shift
Dived into the bios and set the LLC from VERY HIGH to HIGH and upped my VCORE slightly
No crashing so far
So who ever it was that mentioned P States to me, I need to +Rep you because you were correct sir.*

*So far...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can you divulge in this a bit further?
> Well. Pooping the bed? Mobo shut down from power draw? Dunno. I know I tested my OC earlier in the week and it was rock solid in IBT and HCI memtest. I know that is no guarantee but still.


one thing you are missing it's it's not just wattage draw..it's voltage in both input and output voltages that ocp protects...as to it being new that means exactly nothing...as cs said with draw from gpus and cpu thus changes drastically...also all of the crysis games run hardware very hard problems you have in no other game may present themselves...another thing to note it only takes a split second of pulling too much for ocp to trip...it could be a fluctuation from lower load to higher load demanding too much...as others have said you shouldn't be running the psu to the ragged edges of its capabilities...I'd it rated for 850 continuous sure...but it's rated for that under optimal conditions this includes clean grid power, under certain thermal limits, and no major fluctuation in input or output voltages...I'm not saying it can't be something else but usually if you have to repower or cycle psu power that's ocp being tripped


----------



## Mega Man

Sorry not trying to be a jerk but I want you to know the diff.
OCP is over current protection. You are talking about over voltage/under voltage protection

Same effect however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So far 5ghz doesn't look like it's going to be a problem at all....
> 
> But why the hell won't this kingston hyper beast 2400/C11 ram boot past 1600mhz, even with only two dimms and loosened timings?
> 
> I'm going to see if my trident-x does any better...


check the ns. Idr the name of the setting but it's options are 90,110,300 ect iirc and it will be in the memory timing setting


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> one thing you are missing it's it's not just wattage draw..it's voltage in both input and output voltages that ocp protects...as to it being new that means exactly nothing...as cs said with draw from gpus and cpu thus changes drastically...also all of the crysis games run hardware very hard problems you have in no other game may present themselves...another thing to note it only takes a split second of pulling too much for ocp to trip...it could be a fluctuation from lower load to higher load demanding too much...as others have said you shouldn't be running the psu to the ragged edges of its capabilities...I'd it rated for 850 continuous sure...but it's rated for that under optimal conditions this includes clean grid power, under certain thermal limits, and no major fluctuation in input or output voltages...I'm not saying it can't be something else but usually if you have to repower or cycle psu power that's ocp being tripped


I have to say I agree, I've been watching this conversation from the outside and as soon as you said Tomb Raider ran fine but Crysis didn't I had the same thought as our fellow here, Crysis is a pretty hardcore game to run and really pushes your parts, that's why they used it as a benchmark for GPU's for such a long time.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty good. But temps are meh.


My vcore is down, I started at 1.52v 5 Ghz. I could not stabilize 5 GHz nor sustain 20 runs of IBT AVX 20 times at very high without throwing errors. I decided to clock it at 4.8 Ghz since that is a decently good clock speed. I worked my way downwards from 1.5v core to the voltage I have now, any less and it will not pass IBT AVX. Oddly enough from 5 Ghz at 1.5v to what I am running now the difference in core temp is roughly about 10 to 15 c. I haven't not hit the magic 5 Ghz , it is performing quite well as a bonus, I have not needed to mess with my ram I left it at stock and never needed to adjust cpu nb voltage its running at 1.15v at 2400mhz with 16 gigs at 2400 mhz.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So far 5ghz doesn't look like it's going to be a problem at all....
> 
> But why the hell won't this kingston hyper beast 2400/C11 ram boot past 1600mhz, even with only two dimms and loosened timings?
> 
> I'm going to see if my trident-x does any better...


Have you faired any better with your G.Skill Trident X kit?

Over on OCF I've seen it posted that Kingston memory and ASUS FX boards sometimes can exhibit compatibility issues?

I tried my Kingston Samung based (2x4GB) Predator kit and it seemed to run kind of fussy with my CHVF... I swapped back over to some G.Skill kits which run well with either Hynix or Samsung ic on my setup.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So far 5ghz doesn't look like it's going to be a problem at all....
> 
> But why the hell won't this kingston hyper beast 2400/C11 ram boot past 1600mhz, even with only two dimms and loosened timings?
> 
> I'm going to see if my trident-x does any better...


Try setting the parameters manually. Does XMP or DOCP work?

It could be the TRFC like Mega mentioned or simply Command rate that's preventing it.

Worst case, you need FSB to take you to 2400. Try 225 FSB with a low CPU frequency maybe? Or 253.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try setting the parameters manually. Does XMP or DOCP work?
> 
> It could be the TRFC like Mega mentioned or simply Command rate that's preventing it.
> 
> Worst case, you need FSB to take you to 2400. Try 225 FSB with a low CPU frequency maybe? Or 253.


Got it!

It just needed manual trfc (despite auto being 300ns?)

2600nb @ 1.25v and ddr2400 seems good so far...

Looks like the memory controller is strong on this bad boy!

9680 physics score at 5ghz, ME LIKES


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Got it!
> 
> It just needed manual trfc (despite auto being 300ns?)
> 
> 2600nb @ 1.25v and ddr2400 seems good so far...
> 
> Looks like the memory controller is strong on this bad boy!
> 
> 9650 physics score at 5ghz, ME LIKES


Good job. But until you can verify it with HCI memtest, or IBT AVX and/or Prime Blend, try not to be overly excited wetting your pants off.









Are you benching the thing smitthy?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good job. But until you can verify it with HCI memtest, or IBT AVX and/or Prime Blend, try not to be overly excited wetting your pants off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you benching the thing smitthy?


Just did a quick 10 pass run of avx standard to verify benchmark stability and just ran firestrike

I'm about to watch my Panthers play, and will be back at it later


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Four double rank modules on FX is a pretty bad idea.


Is that just for high density (4Gbit ic) 4x8GB dimm kits??

What about lower density kits on FX?... (2Gbit ic) 4x4GB or (1Gbit ic) 4x2GB kits?


----------



## Johan45

@Agent Smith1984 Looks like I won't be needing a replacement board. The CHV-z is up and running proper again. It seems that some gremlin moved my slow mode switch when I wasn't looking and there was nothing wrong with it all along.








I have a spare BIOS chip now. Ha ha


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Just did a quick 10 pass run of avx standard to verify benchmark stability and just ran firestrike
> 
> I'm about to watch my Panthers play, and will be back at it later


You can/should've just run HCI while you are on the TV. lol

Are you an avid fan of the Panthers or you just picked them for being winners?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Agent Smith1984 Looks like I won't be needing a replacement board. The CHV-z is up and running proper again. It seems that some gremlin moved my slow mode switch when I wasn't looking and there was nothing wrong with it all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare BIOS chip now. Ha ha


No worries, I'll just keep battling my internal struggle to keep it until someone grabs it off the market...









Need any good RAM?

I've got tons...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can/should've just run HCI while you are on the TV. lol
> 
> Are you an avid fan of the Panthers or you just picked them for being winners?


Long time hardcore Panthers fan here my friend









I was going to run very high while the game is on., but I'm watching somewhere else and don't want to risk a hard lock while I'm gone...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Agent Smith1984 Looks like I won't be needing a replacement board. The CHV-z is up and running proper again. It seems that some gremlin moved my slow mode switch when I wasn't looking and there was nothing wrong with it all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spare BIOS chip now. Ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I'll just keep battling my internal struggle to keep it until someone grabs it off the market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need any good RAM?
> 
> I've got tons...
Click to expand...

Not likely, I have quite a bit already and been testing some Tridents I got a while back, Here's a shot with my 4790K ram at 2750 stock timings and tight subs 1.75v Now if you happen to have some old CL6 Pi I might be interested.


----------



## mus1mus

deleted


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now if you happen to have some old CL6 Pi I might be interested.


You mean like these?











This was done on a Saberkitty 2.0, making a statement for the board model itself.

Some of my very best runs were done on the kitty and it's still going strong 2+ years later.


----------



## Johan45

So Kryton = Bones? You sly dog


----------



## Undervolter

Does any of you use RAM caching for the SSD? By casually visiting Plextor's website to check if there is a new firmware, i accidentally discovered that my SSD supports up to 4GB RAM cache and i am just trying this thing and am shocked because i see an increased snappiness.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/plextor-plexturbo3-plexvault-ssd-plexcompressor,29290.html

I mean, OK, it uses RAM, so RAM can lead to data loss with power failure, but i run always on UPS...Plus this Plexturbo is more advanced than Samsung's Rapid. I am actually for the first time pondering to install 16GB of RAM (i have spare 2x4GB kits), so to use the max 4GB RAM disk capacity... The only problem is that i 'd have to run 4x4GB T2 vs 2x4GB T1 that i do now... I don't know, what would be better?

I am shocked that i haven't seen this software for months...

EDIT: Never mind! I must have a driver conflict somewhere, i already BSODed, OpenHardware Monitor won't show CPU temperature on tray anymore and nor inside, Chrome's profile is corrupted, i can't even delete the folder, i uninstalled the damn Plexturbo, but somehow it instists on wanting to run at startup, my PC is all borked, i will have to restore an image. And i will have to reinstall Skyrim with 140 mods from scratch (sigh). This is like malware. The program is supposed to uninstalled, but i still get registry entry to have it start automatically. And to think that i have very few items at startup...But it conflicts with them...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Does any of you use RAM caching for the SSD? By casually visiting Plextor's website to check if there is a new firmware, i accidentally discovered that my SSD supports up to 4GB RAM cache and i am just trying this thing and am shocked because i see an increased snappiness.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/plextor-plexturbo3-plexvault-ssd-plexcompressor,29290.html
> 
> I mean, OK, it uses RAM, so RAM can lead to data loss with power failure, but i run always on UPS...Plus this Plexturbo is more advanced than Samsung's Rapid. I am actually for the first time pondering to install 16GB of RAM (i have spare 2x4GB kits), so to use the max 4GB RAM disk capacity... The only problem is that i 'd have to run 4x4GB T2 vs 2x4GB T1 that i do now... I don't know, what would be better?
> 
> I am shocked that i haven't seen this software for months...


I completely turn off page altogether, and haven't had a single issue


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I completely turn off page altogether, and haven't had a single issue


I edited my post above... I think i will just leave things as they were, after i restore the image... I had tried years ago to disable pagefile too, but it didn't go smoothly. Some programs expect to find a pagefile and go crazy when they don't. Also, at least this plexturbo, clashes terribly with some other software i have. It brought total havoc. Could be Shadow Defender that also uses 1GB RAM disk, but i had it disabled from autostarting. Still, with software that installs kernel drivers, you never know...

EDIT: This is ridiculous. My main rig is completely KO. I thought "let's also uninstall Shadow Defender, maybe it will work". Well, it didn't go that well... Upon reboot, Windows auto repair fired on, nothing. I reboot, again, "can't repair, do you want to send info to M$?". Yeah, right... Bottom line, can't boot into Windows anymore, not even in safe mode. Can't even restore an image, because i normally use the image program from Windows. I will have to search and find the boot CD that i have somewhere...Tomorrow... I am typing from my secondary rig now... I haven't seen in years such an amazing software disaster in so few minutes... I also lost Skyrim's savegames, since i can't get into Windows. Great, i will have to start from 0... I guess this means "no more RAM disks" for me!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sorry not trying to be a jerk but I want you to know the diff.
> OCP is over current protection. You are talking about over voltage/under voltage protection
> 
> Same effect however.
> check the ns. Idr the name of the setting but it's options are 90,110,300 ect iirc and it will be in the memory timing setting


aren't they the same module thatshuts down the psu for either?


----------



## JerDerv

Is arctic silver 5 still a good tim?

I want to use something good when i swap to this Sabertooth board. Contemplating ordering some new thermal compound to use.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Is arctic silver 5 still a good tim?
> 
> I want to use something good when i swap to this Sabertooth board. Contemplating ordering some new thermal compound to use.


It's what I use - you may find some that will do a better job, but they will cost more and may not have the staying power AS5 has at really high temp and over time -( imho of course)


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I edited my post above... I think i will just leave things as they were, after i restore the image... I had tried years ago to disable pagefile too, but it didn't go smoothly. Some programs expect to find a pagefile and go crazy when they don't. Also, at least this plexturbo, clashes terribly with some other software i have. It brought total havoc. Could be Shadow Defender that also uses 1GB RAM disk, but i had it disabled from autostarting. Still, with software that installs kernel drivers, you never know...
> 
> EDIT: This is ridiculous. My main rig is completely KO. I thought "let's also uninstall Shadow Defender, maybe it will work". Well, it didn't go that well... Upon reboot, Windows auto repair fired on, nothing. I reboot, again, "can't repair, do you want to send info to M$?". Yeah, right... Bottom line, can't boot into Windows anymore, not even in safe mode. Can't even restore an image, because i normally use the image program from Windows. I will have to search and find the boot CD that i have somewhere...Tomorrow... I am typing from my secondary rig now... I haven't seen in years such an amazing software disaster in so few minutes... I also lost Skyrim's savegames, since i can't get into Windows. Great, i will have to start from 0... I guess this means "no more RAM disks" for me!


how about hooking that drive to another computer and grab skyrim files/folder?

ud


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So Kryton = Bones? You sly dog











Thought you knew that already, I've never tried to make it a secret.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Is arctic silver 5 still a good tim?
> 
> I want to use something good when i swap to this Sabertooth board. Contemplating ordering some new thermal compound to use.


I think they're all more or less the same. Even chocolate and toothpaste are a acceptable thermal pastes, but in the case of chocolate I think Frick would hunt you down and do very naughty things to you


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Is that just for high density (4Gbit ic) 4x8GB dimm kits??
> 
> What about lower density kits on FX?... (2Gbit ic) 4x4GB or (1Gbit ic) 4x2GB kits?


The density doesn´t make any difference, the component count does, as long as you adjust the memory controller properly.
1Gb ICs = 110ns, 2Gb = 160ns, 4Gb = 300ns (tRFC).

2x SR modules = 25/100% IMC stress
2x DR modules = 50/100% IMC stress
4x SR modules = 50/100% IMC stress
4x DR modules = 100/100% IMC stress

With mixed configurations and with single rank modules you will lose partly or fully the bank and channel interleaving functionality, depending on configuration. The single rank modules are always around one speed class slower than dual rank modules at the same frequency (ie. DDR-1866 DR matches DDR-2133 SR).

Ideally you want always to use two modules in total, with maximum available density.


----------



## JerDerv

And my wallet gets thinner...


----------



## mus1mus

Someone's rig will now look like poop


----------



## JerDerv

Hahaha thanks to someone's influence.


----------



## mus1mus

hmm....

I wonder who that slob!


----------



## JerDerv

The same slob that influenced me to get an 8370E


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Does any of you use RAM caching for the SSD? By casually visiting Plextor's website to check if there is a new firmware, i accidentally discovered that my SSD supports up to 4GB RAM cache and i am just trying this thing and am shocked because i see an increased snappiness.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/plextor-plexturbo3-plexvault-ssd-plexcompressor,29290.html
> 
> I mean, OK, it uses RAM, so RAM can lead to data loss with power failure, but i run always on UPS...Plus this Plexturbo is more advanced than Samsung's Rapid. I am actually for the first time pondering to install 16GB of RAM (i have spare 2x4GB kits), so to use the max 4GB RAM disk capacity... The only problem is that i 'd have to run 4x4GB T2 vs 2x4GB T1 that i do now... I don't know, what would be better?
> 
> I am shocked that i haven't seen this software for months...
> 
> 
> 
> I completely turn off page altogether, and haven't had a single issue
Click to expand...

Esp when gaming. I have had issues Mordor needed over 30gb. Even with 16GB of ram
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I completely turn off page altogether, and haven't had a single issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my post above... I think i will just leave things as they were, after i restore the image... I had tried years ago to disable pagefile too, but it didn't go smoothly. Some programs expect to find a pagefile and go crazy when they don't. Also, at least this plexturbo, clashes terribly with some other software i have. It brought total havoc. Could be Shadow Defender that also uses 1GB RAM disk, but i had it disabled from autostarting. Still, with software that installs kernel drivers, you never know...
> 
> EDIT: This is ridiculous. My main rig is completely KO. I thought "let's also uninstall Shadow Defender, maybe it will work". Well, it didn't go that well... Upon reboot, Windows auto repair fired on, nothing. I reboot, again, "can't repair, do you want to send info to M$?". Yeah, right... Bottom line, can't boot into Windows anymore, not even in safe mode. Can't even restore an image, because i normally use the image program from Windows. I will have to search and find the boot CD that i have somewhere...Tomorrow... I am typing from my secondary rig now... I haven't seen in years such an amazing software disaster in so few minutes... I also lost Skyrim's savegames, since i can't get into Windows. Great, i will have to start from 0... I guess this means "no more RAM disks" for me!
Click to expand...

RAM cache does not equal ramdisk!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sorry not trying to be a jerk but I want you to know the diff.
> OCP is over current protection. You are talking about over voltage/under voltage protection
> 
> Same effect however.
> check the ns. Idr the name of the setting but it's options are 90,110,300 ect iirc and it will be in the memory timing setting
> 
> 
> 
> aren't they the same module thatshuts down the psu for either?
Click to expand...

Maybe. I don't know the innards of psus all that well.i know some psus don't do this though.

I just wanted to differentiate for the sake of knowledge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I edited my post above... I think i will just leave things as they were, after i restore the image... I had tried years ago to disable pagefile too, but it didn't go smoothly. Some programs expect to find a pagefile and go crazy when they don't. Also, at least this plexturbo, clashes terribly with some other software i have. It brought total havoc. Could be Shadow Defender that also uses 1GB RAM disk, but i had it disabled from autostarting. Still, with software that installs kernel drivers, you never know...
> 
> EDIT: This is ridiculous. My main rig is completely KO. I thought "let's also uninstall Shadow Defender, maybe it will work". Well, it didn't go that well... Upon reboot, Windows auto repair fired on, nothing. I reboot, again, "can't repair, do you want to send info to M$?". Yeah, right... Bottom line, can't boot into Windows anymore, not even in safe mode. Can't even restore an image, because i normally use the image program from Windows. I will have to search and find the boot CD that i have somewhere...Tomorrow... I am typing from my secondary rig now... I haven't seen in years such an amazing software disaster in so few minutes... I also lost Skyrim's savegames, since i can't get into Windows. Great, i will have to start from 0... I guess this means "no more RAM disks" for me!
> 
> 
> 
> how about hooking that drive to another computer and grab skyrim files/folder?
> 
> ud
Click to expand...

plus one


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I edited my post above... I think i will just leave things as they were, after i restore the image... I had tried years ago to disable pagefile too, but it didn't go smoothly. Some programs expect to find a pagefile and go crazy when they don't. Also, at least this plexturbo, clashes terribly with some other software i have. It brought total havoc. Could be Shadow Defender that also uses 1GB RAM disk, but i had it disabled from autostarting. Still, with software that installs kernel drivers, you never know...
> 
> EDIT: This is ridiculous. My main rig is completely KO. I thought "let's also uninstall Shadow Defender, maybe it will work". Well, it didn't go that well... Upon reboot, Windows auto repair fired on, nothing. I reboot, again, "can't repair, do you want to send info to M$?". Yeah, right... Bottom line, can't boot into Windows anymore, not even in safe mode. Can't even restore an image, because i normally use the image program from Windows. I will have to search and find the boot CD that i have somewhere...Tomorrow... I am typing from my secondary rig now... I haven't seen in years such an amazing software disaster in so few minutes... I also lost Skyrim's savegames, since i can't get into Windows. Great, i will have to start from 0... I guess this means "no more RAM disks" for me!


Linux boot disk to the rescue!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> how about hooking that drive to another computer and grab skyrim files/folder?
> 
> ud


Good idea, i guess this would transform it simply to data disk. Why didn't i think about before using the imaging boot CD to restore an image?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Esp when gaming. I have had issues Mordor needed over 30gb. Even with 16GB of ram
> RAM cache does not equal ramdisk!


Yeah, technically you are right. But the principle of using the RAM is basically the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Linux boot disk to the rescue!


Why didn't i think of this either? I have a Linux Mint disk somewhere...









Anyway, rep for both uddarts and Liranan, because i will remember their suggestion for the future. And to think that 1) i had the FX6300 rig across the room, 2) I remember i have a Linux Mint in some drawer... Now i 've lost my savegames... At least i learnt something. Skyrim fell victim of PEBKAC...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So Kryton = Bones? You sly dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you knew that already, I've never tried to make it a secret.
Click to expand...

Can't say I've ever made the connection either haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Someone's rig will now look like poop


Look like poop but go like stink


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Someone's rig will now look like poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like poop but go like stink
Click to expand...

Stink like poop and goo.

But in a way, I hope he can pull it off.

That board is already turning off some heads. And he stepped it up with a Noctua.









Naah, J/K guys.

Overclocking galore awaiting....


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Why didn't i think about before using the imaging boot CD to restore an image?


speaking for myself only :









when i bork something, i panic and rush to fix the problem. hoping to ease my anxiety.









ud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So Kryton = Bones? You sly dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you knew that already, I've never tried to make it a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say I've ever made the connection either haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Someone's rig will now look like poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look like poop but go like stink
Click to expand...

lol

Reminds me of when I eat at Taco Bell = smell like stink, feel like poo and go like hell.

I love the taste of some of their food though , but something just isn't right about it.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Good idea, i guess this would transform it simply to data disk. Why didn't i think about before using the imaging boot CD to restore an image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, technically you are right. But the principle of using the RAM is basically the same.
> Why didn't i think of this either? I have a Linux Mint disk somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, rep for both uddarts and Liranan, because i will remember their suggestion for the future. And to think that 1) i had the FX6300 rig across the room, 2) I remember i have a Linux Mint in some drawer... Now i 've lost my savegames... At least i learnt something. Skyrim fell victim of PEBKAC...


You have no idea how many times I've had to replay that damned GTA V intro because I lost my save games. Why the hell are R* forcing you to play GTA V so you can play GTA Online? Frustrating.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Good idea, i guess this would transform it simply to data disk. Why didn't i think about before using the imaging boot CD to restore an image?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, technically you are right. But the principle of using the RAM is basically the same.
> Why didn't i think of this either? I have a Linux Mint disk somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, rep for both uddarts and Liranan, because i will remember their suggestion for the future. And to think that 1) i had the FX6300 rig across the room, 2) I remember i have a Linux Mint in some drawer... Now i 've lost my savegames... At least i learnt something. Skyrim fell victim of PEBKAC...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how many times I've had to replay that damned GTA V intro because I lost my save games. Why the hell are R* forcing you to play GTA V so you can play GTA Online? Frustrating.
Click to expand...

That is annoying, I agree.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> You have no idea how many times I've had to replay that damned GTA V intro because I lost my save games. Why the hell are R* forcing you to play GTA V so you can play GTA Online? Frustrating.


Wait, so they force you to first play a game offline, so that you are allowed to play it also online? Wow, i am glad i am pretty much retired with all this gaming story... Already i wanted to buy the new SimCity, whatever it's name was, but i didn't because i read that practically half your game stays on some remote server. Sorry, i am old school, i don't do that. I still have the original SimCity in emulator and SimCity 4, they are plenty for me for the next 30 years.

Anyway, this is a curse i have with Skyrim. I think i first started playing it in May? (not sure). Since then, i haven't even played half of it. For some reason i always restart. Usually because i find a new mod combination and i want a clean start or because in the initial period, i didn't know about removing mods midgame destroying the savegames and i was crashing all the time. Now that i FINALLY made the perfect mod combo and i was about level 22 (mind you, with 75% slower skill progression than normal, using Ely's uncapper), i destroy the entire Windows installation in 5 minutes and i am also stupid enough not to think of your solutions... Back to level 1... At least i have saved a preset of my character, so that i don't have to spend 1 hour again trying to make her from scratch.


----------



## lakej

What say you?

I'm not sure I trust the temp readings of AMD every after owning an A8 CPU.

4.5GHz @1.356 (max) 1.332 (min)
LLC Ultra high
LLC CPU/NB High

Currently 1 hour in PRIME95 blend test, no error. (screen from session, highest values are from OCCT "heat test")


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakej*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> What say you?
> 
> I'm not sure I trust the temp readings of AMD every after owning an A8 CPU.
> 4.5GHz @1.356 (max) 1.332 (min)
> LLC Ultra high
> LLC CPU/NB High
> 
> Currently 1 hour in PRIME95 blend test, no error. (screen from session, highest values are from OCCT "heat test")


The temperatures look fine to me. Only note, that 1 hour of Prime95 isn't proof of stability (see my signature).


----------



## lakej

Ya I'm aware, mostly looking at temps at the moment.
My old E8400 I ran for over 24 hours when testing but I can't leave my PC on where it is if something were to happen the house'd burn down. And it ran 4.2GHz for 3 years before I sold it.

And now it failed







)) 1h 33min.

Is the thumb rule that core temp (CPU0/packate) is actually 10 degrees higher than it shows? During load that is.

I've been googling but most Q/A I find are completely illiterate and does not provide any usable information.


----------



## mus1mus

What you are seeing is that the cores are actually the colder ones. Sicket is 10C hotter.

Without having much info shown, I am willing to bet that is a saberkitty.


----------



## lakej

I was thinking "Asus sabertooth" in the title for readings be sufficent









Would the core readings during load be 'accurate' enough to trust?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakej*
> 
> I was thinking "Asus sabertooth" in the title for readings be sufficent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the core readings during load be 'accurate' enough to trust?


ii look at socket temps under 45c and higher than 45c i go by core/package temps

keep em under 72c and all will be well


----------



## lakej

5ghz here I come


----------



## Kevin28115

hey guys. long time no see. So recently I had the urge to try overclocking again but this time using fsb. Does anyone know if lowering multiplier to achieve the highest fsb is recommended? i'm at multiplier x15 and bus 330 Mhz. If i can should I drop the multiplier even lower and raise the bus?


----------



## mus1mus

Good luck stabilizing 330FSB

I stick by a simple rule: Go for values that produce standard Memory Clocks. 1866, 2133, 2400 etc.


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck stabilizing 330FSB
> 
> I stick by a simple rule: Go for values that produce standard Memory Clocks. 1866, 2133, 2400 etc.


passed intel burn test on high. But haven't done anything harder. Is it better this way? like lowering the multiplier if possible?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> passed intel burn test on high. But haven't done anything harder. Is it better this way? like lowering the multiplier if possible?


I don't think there's a huge difference in FSB OCing and pure multi. The pro of going FSB is to squeeze out every little MHz you can. So 4500mhz vs 4572MHz, etc. Another is to try to get a stable overclock that couldn't be reached with pure multi. Otherwise FSB OCing is for saying you have a nice chip/mobo capable of high FSB. Use the combination that will give you the highest but stable OCs.


----------



## mus1mus

Me wanna see proof of that.

Even with my recorded FSB run, I gotta say 350 is the max I can get to boot. You should know how different booting is to being stable.

FSB has the advantage of a bit lower latency than on the memory. Nothing dramatic.

As kgskeufnxjsBOY said,







just to get the highest OC under all limits is it worth the hassle. I'm talking less than a 100MHz more really.


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Me wanna see proof of that.
> 
> Even with my recorded FSB run, I gotta say 350 is the max I can get to boot. You should know how different booting is to being stable.
> 
> FSB has the advantage of a bit lower latency than on the memory. Nothing dramatic.
> 
> As kgskeufnxjsBOY said,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get the highest OC under all limits is it worth the hassle. I'm talking less than a 100MHz more really.


i'll post a pic after I've messed around with everything. Mine will not boot up at 350







just tried.

I'm mainly aiming for the "lower" temperature part of fsb overclock and trying to hit that 5.0 Ghz. However, from the looks of it 332 is the limit which puts me just shy of 5. The only thing I can do is add more voltage which I can not since I'm at 1.48v and any higher would push my cooling system too far. (not to mention I have to do this again during summer lol)

anyways. do you have any tip for higher fsb stabalization- aka getting it to boot?


----------



## Johan45

Bus vs multi isn't going to make that much of a difference temperature wise.


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Me wanna see proof of that.
> 
> Even with my recorded FSB run, I gotta say 350 is the max I can get to boot. You should know how different booting is to being stable.
> 
> FSB has the advantage of a bit lower latency than on the memory. Nothing dramatic.
> 
> As kgskeufnxjsBOY said,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get the highest OC under all limits is it worth the hassle. I'm talking less than a 100MHz more really.


https://gyazo.com/0e29d11cdca5fb537ac66f4d5503bdde

so it seems that my temp is a bit high. sigh. Freaking 1c. I think i'll let it slide for the time being since it is a stress test. Will have to monitor it when I render though. Now I'm to have to wonder how i'm going to do long term stress test cause of temp............


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> https://gyazo.com/0e29d11cdca5fb537ac66f4d5503bdde
> 
> so it seems that my temp is a bit high. sigh. Freaking 1c. I think i'll let it slide for the time being since it is a stress test. Will have to monitor it when I render though. Now I'm to have to wonder how i'm going to do long term stress test cause of temp............


you are using the wrong version of ibt

use the one linked on page 1


----------



## Johan45

What is your Multi set to? That shot says 21 whch would put you int the near 7Gz range.


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What is your Multi set to? That shot says 21 whch would put you int the near 7Gz range.


its at 15. I turned on my power saves to see if that would do anything to drop the stability.


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you are using the wrong version of ibt
> 
> use the one linked on page 1


What is the difference between them?
https://gyazo.com/54bd1eb67254682d68c0c3080ed315fd

it says it has passed but.... that result doesn't look like it passed... or am I missing something.


----------



## The Stilt

Can someone please elaborate what exactly is the point in changing the REFCLK from stock?
There are no locked AM3+ consumer CPUs and I don´t think the few AM3+ Opterons are too popular









The 2x 10.4GB/s HTT bandwidth available between the CPU and the chipset can be a limitation, but basically only on paper.
While two x16 Gen 2.0 links require 16GB/s of bandwidth in total, the difference in performance is non-existent even if the bandwidth is capped to half (x16 to x8, ~3%).

The REFCLK specifications are extremely strict, and violating them by changing the frequency from default can case all kinds of issues.
Even when the motherboard is using an external Pll, only the REFCLK and PCI-E clock are generated by the external Pll. All of the other frequencies are generated by the southbridge, which also happens to run of the REFCLK. When you alter the REFCLK, you are throwing everything else out of whack too.


----------



## Johan45

I only use it for non-standard ram/NB speeds and maxing out my clock speed when frozen


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> What is the difference between them?
> https://gyazo.com/54bd1eb67254682d68c0c3080ed315fd
> 
> it says it has passed but.... that result doesn't look like it passed... or am I missing something.


a -1 result is unstable so not sure how it says it passed lol

a little increase in vcore should be ok for a 3 result


----------



## Benjiw

What was it again about 2600mhz NB and HT again? how much voltage is it recommended to have?


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a -1 result is unstable so not sure how it says it passed lol
> 
> a little increase in vcore should be ok for a 3 result


I'm testing it on maximum atm and it is almost done. It has the same results as the one previously with high.... another question. What is the difference between the 2 ibt?


----------



## Kevin28115

finished.
https://gyazo.com/5cf4b150e70ab61ae000b3301a5b23b4


----------



## warpuck

If it runs [email protected] and [email protected] at the same time for 8 hours probably stable. It also can be used as a space heater while you are waiting for the landlord to turn the heat on


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> If it runs [email protected] and [email protected] at the same time for 8 hours probably stable. It also can be used as a space heater while you are waiting for the landlord to turn the heat on


cough. totally not why I'm doing this.... Freaking 50 degrees in my room this morning.


----------



## Kalistoval

Ran 20 runs of IBT AVX at 5Ghz

[




I know temp arnt all that good but they are at least right at the threshold. I will figure a way to lower it eventually but the point here is it ran 20.

Lol edit wrong screen shots


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> finished.
> https://gyazo.com/5cf4b150e70ab61ae000b3301a5b23b4


Well done, your system isn't stable though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quick question, when fsb overclocking, do I need to increase vcore more than cpu/nb or no?


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Well done, your system isn't stable though.


I'm wondering about that specific ibt that is linked on this forum. What is the difference between that one and the one I download elsewhere? Atm i've passed 2 hours of aida64 without any problems.


----------



## Johan45

AVX instruction feature in the CPU. That's the difference. The "original" doesn't use them. Prime95 does and the IBT linked from the first post. You can also set Aida64 to use them as well the new OCCT I think uses them as well.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Ran 20 runs of IBT AVX at 5Ghz
> 
> I know temp arnt all that good but they are at least right at the threshold. I will figure a way to lower it eventually but the point here is it ran 20.
> 
> Lol edit wrong screen shots


What about 20 minutes of Prime95 LargeFFT?


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> AVX instruction feature in the CPU. That's the difference. The "original" doesn't use them. Prime95 does and the IBT linked from the first post. You can also set Aida64 to use them as well the new OCCT I think uses them as well.


whatever it is.... it seems to be only thing causing trouble when I run ibt.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What about 20 minutes of Prime95 LargeFFT?


Will do I don't ever use prime, I will do when I come back from micro center I do belive 20 ibtavx is like 30 mins.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> whatever it is.... it seems to be only thing causing trouble when I run ibt.


So you refuse to run it coz it gives you trouble?









Do not aim for a high FSB. It's not in there to help you get a better system.

Period.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What about 20 minutes of Prime95 LargeFFT?


IIRC large FFT is a weaker test than blend.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Me wanna see proof of that.
> 
> Even with my recorded FSB run, I gotta say 350 is the max I can get to boot. You should know how different booting is to being stable.
> 
> FSB has the advantage of a bit lower latency than on the memory. Nothing dramatic.
> 
> As kgskeufnxjsBOY said,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get the highest OC under all limits is it worth the hassle. I'm talking less than a 100MHz more really.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll post a pic after I've messed around with everything. Mine will not boot up at 350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tried.
> 
> I'm mainly aiming for the "lower" temperature part of fsb overclock and trying to hit that 5.0 Ghz. However, from the looks of it 332 is the limit which puts me just shy of 5. The only thing I can do is add more voltage which I can not since I'm at 1.48v and any higher would push my cooling system too far. (not to mention I have to do this again during summer lol)
> 
> anyways. do you have any tip for higher fsb stabalization- aka getting it to boot?
Click to expand...

sorry to break it to you. people keep claiming fsb has lower voltage needs and lower temp needs, but the same people never show proof, because, there is none, as there is no benefit in temps of voltage to doing fsb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you are using the wrong version of ibt
> 
> use the one linked on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between them?
> https://gyazo.com/54bd1eb67254682d68c0c3080ed315fd
> 
> it says it has passed but.... that result doesn't look like it passed... or am I missing something.
Click to expand...

it only looks to see if the results are the same, however it will still pass you if the results are negative, you have to look to see if the result is negative and you failed if it is

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Can someone please elaborate what exactly is the point in changing the REFCLK from stock?
> There are no locked AM3+ consumer CPUs and I don´t think the few AM3+ Opterons are too popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2x 10.4GB/s HTT bandwidth available between the CPU and the chipset can be a limitation, but basically only on paper.
> While two x16 Gen 2.0 links require 16GB/s of bandwidth in total, the difference in performance is non-existent even if the bandwidth is capped to half (x16 to x8, ~3%).
> 
> The REFCLK specifications are extremely strict, and violating them by changing the frequency from default can case all kinds of issues.
> Even when the motherboard is using an external Pll, only the REFCLK and PCI-E clock are generated by the external Pll. All of the other frequencies are generated by the southbridge, which also happens to run of the REFCLK. When you alter the REFCLK, you are throwing everything else out of whack too.


you will find i am highly against most fsb ocing, however i run mine at 300. i have primed for 24 hours, rendered/encoded and ran every stress i can for countless hours ( proof is though out this thread ) so i wanted to comment

i run 2400 ram, i see a distinct difference @ 2700 cpu/nb and i can prove it via benchmarks

300fsb lets me run 2400 ram and 2700 cpu/nb

as an added bonus i also run 3900 ht, which helps my quadfire. do i really think i get 3900 ( x 2 ) no but again when i bench i can see a VERY distinct difference, (last time i compared which was i dunno amd 14xx drivers i was over 1k higher in 3dm11 ) since i stabilized my oc i have not had any corruption, i am betting for 2.5 year of the top of my head. - not including if i was benching !!!! esp suicide runs

i know the ht is stable every time i was not i would pass all benchmarks, but fail when ripping blurays

i have since adj ht voltage and never failed since !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> What is the difference between them?
> https://gyazo.com/54bd1eb67254682d68c0c3080ed315fd
> 
> it says it has passed but.... that result doesn't look like it passed... or am I missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> a -1 result is unstable so not sure how it says it passed lol
> 
> a little increase in vcore should be ok for a 3 result
Click to expand...

he is correct as usual
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What was it again about 2600mhz NB and HT again? how much voltage is it recommended to have?


ht and cpu/nb being the same are not a thing people keep trying ot make it a thing that they have to match, there was a large rumor that even kyad said that it helped bulldozer, with that said i have never seen proof.

but vishara has had ZERO proof presented that making cpu/nb/ht the same helps ocing , but people keep spreading the rumor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevin28115*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> a -1 result is unstable so not sure how it says it passed lol
> 
> a little increase in vcore should be ok for a 3 result
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing it on maximum atm and it is almost done. It has the same results as the one previously with high.... another question. What is the difference between the 2 ibt?
Click to expand...

one uses old instructions and generates 40gflops, the avx uses avx instructions and generates 80+gflops ! ( in windows 7 you need the first service pack installed iirc for this to work right )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quick question, when fsb overclocking, do I need to increase vcore more than cpu/nb or no?


no you need to know your chip, ime you use the same vcore at just multi then with fsb and multi. this is same for cpu/nnb as well it uses same vcore as at stock fsb and using just multi to stabilize


----------



## Kryton

Running a mix of FSB and multiplier is the best way to squeeze out the max you can get with an AMD, it's always been like that.

I've found with my boards and chips the normal max I can get with a reasonable amount of stability is around the 260 mark, sometimes (Depending on the chip and board used) I can go higher and it's all good, some don't like it that way and do better with less FSB, more multi used.

Mind you I'm speaking of the 990 FX chipset, I've noted the 790 FX chipsets for example can normally go higher no prob, it's all about the platform AND the particular pieces you are using since no two behave alike or respond in the same way.
Mixing different chips with different boards will change how it behaves and that's to be expected.

It's really a matter of figuring out what you have will either like or dislike for what you are trying to do, my settings/tweaks will not work for everyone and that's just how it is. Everyone has their idea of what works and while there certainly are tendencies for each piece based on what it is there is no magic formula that guarantees success for everyone.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Running a mix of FSB and multiplier is the best way to squeeze out the max you can get with an AMD, it's always been like that.
> 
> I've found with my boards and chips the normal max I can get with a reasonable amount of stability is around the 260 mark, sometimes (Depending on the chip and board used) I can go higher and it's all good, some don't like it that way and do better with less FSB, more multi used.
> 
> Mind you I'm speaking of the 990 FX chipset, I've noted the 790 FX chipsets for example can normally go higher no prob, it's all about the platform AND the particular pieces you are using since no two behave alike or respond in the same way.
> Mixing different chips with different boards will change how it behaves and that's to be expected.
> 
> It's really a matter of figuring out what you have will either like or dislike for what you are trying to do, my settings/tweaks will not work for everyone and that's just how it is. Everyone has their idea of what works and while there certainly are tendencies for each piece based on what it is there is no magic formula that guarantees success for everyone.


I sure miss that option when running my "blue" chips. The latest one Bluescreens at the mention of bclk overclocking.

Agree with the idea that each piece of hardware is an individual with " personality". I have 3 FX 790 GD 70's , plop the same chip , ram etc on them and hit the " set fsb max" option in bios and the best one does 370+, one hits 350's and the dog of the bunch is in the 310 to 320 range.

The newest Vishera's I have are wonderful undervolters , but darn finicky when trying to push them hard. My early ones where easy to clock above 5 ghz - just feed em , water em, and watch em go. ( meaning give them tons of voltage, good water cooling and they would run like a scalded cat)

The 8370e just isn't happy at 5 ghz on a 240 aio, but throw it on the 480 custom loop - drop the ambient temps 30 degrees and it will scale like no other chip I have - so touchy about heat and voltage compared to my 12xx and 1312 batch chips - but so much more practical to run at a daily 4.8 or so ( much easier on the motherboard , psu etc).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> *I sure miss that option when running my "blue" chips. The latest one Bluescreens at the mention of bclk overclocking.*
> 
> Agree with the idea that each piece of hardware is an individual with " personality". I have 3 FX 790 GD 70's , plop the same chip , ram etc on them and hit the " set fsb max" option in bios and the best one does 370+, one hits 350's and the dog of the bunch is in the 310 to 320 range.
> 
> The newest Vishera's I have are wonderful undervolters , but darn finicky when trying to push them hard. My early ones where easy to clock above 5 ghz - just feed em , water em, and watch em go. ( meaning give them tons of voltage, good water cooling and they would run like a scalded cat)
> 
> The 8370e just isn't happy at 5 ghz on a 240 aio, but throw it on the 480 custom loop - drop the ambient temps 30 degrees and it will scale like no other chip I have - so touchy about heat and voltage compared to my 12xx and 1312 batch chips - but so much more practical to run at a daily 4.8 or so ( much easier on the motherboard , psu etc).


If you are talking about the Haswells/DCs, I think they are following straps now. Like 100, 125, 167 etc. Which really just limits you to how much you can push them. And the memory frequency you can achieve.

I agree that 4.8 for regular days with the newer Vish is really attainable and will most likely not pose issues like the older chips. These new chips require fairly low Voltages at that frequency. Even the lowest bins are pretty good to go for 4.8 daily.

FSB Overclocking is something I do to squeeze the balance on my system. And there's no other specific reason to do so. In fact, I find it a little finicky getting stability at very high FSBs like 300. And there are dead spots too. Add in the Memory kit you are using, you're left with a guessing game and more time needed to get a grasp of where your system will work perfectly. 300 for me is a little over the edge of my comfort zone TBH.







But I'm not as adept as other users in here to justify my claims.


----------



## steven6489

I'm running FX-8320 with NZXT Kraken X31 water cooler..is my temp normal?


----------



## Mega Man

looks normal to me


----------



## Kevin28115

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry to break it to you. people keep claiming fsb has lower voltage needs and lower temp needs, but the same people never show proof, because, there is none, as there is no benefit in temps of voltage to doing fsb
> it only looks to see if the results are the same, however it will still pass you if the results are negative, you have to look to see if the result is negative and you failed if it is
> you will find i am highly against most fsb ocing, however i run mine at 300. i have primed for 24 hours, rendered/encoded and ran every stress i can for countless hours ( proof is though out this thread ) so i wanted to comment
> 
> i run 2400 ram, i see a distinct difference @ 2700 cpu/nb and i can prove it via benchmarks
> 
> 300fsb lets me run 2400 ram and 2700 cpu/nb
> 
> as an added bonus i also run 3900 ht, which helps my quadfire. do i really think i get 3900 ( x 2 ) no but again when i bench i can see a VERY distinct difference, (last time i compared which was i dunno amd 14xx drivers i was over 1k higher in 3dm11 ) since i stabilized my oc i have not had any corruption, i am betting for 2.5 year of the top of my head. - not including if i was benching !!!! esp suicide runs
> 
> i know the ht is stable every time i was not i would pass all benchmarks, but fail when ripping blurays
> 
> i have since adj ht voltage and never failed since !
> he is correct as usual
> ht and cpu/nb being the same are not a thing people keep trying ot make it a thing that they have to match, there was a large rumor that even kyad said that it helped bulldozer, with that said i have never seen proof.
> 
> but vishara has had ZERO proof presented that making cpu/nb/ht the same helps ocing , but people keep spreading the rumor
> one uses old instructions and generates 40gflops, the avx uses avx instructions and generates 80+gflops ! ( in windows 7 you need the first service pack installed iirc for this to work right )
> no you need to know your chip, ime you use the same vcore at just multi then with fsb and multi. this is same for cpu/nnb as well it uses same vcore as at stock fsb and using just multi to stabilize


Thanks for all that advice.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Well I needed more tubing so it looks like no PC till the end of the week. BTW is there a limit to the OCN55 coupon for Performance PCs? I tried using it for my most recent order and it said it was unavailable. Just used another code.

The tube routing didn't exactly go as planned. As long as water flows I'm fine though.


----------



## lakej

I just had my FX-8350 bump up the FSB to 238 while running prime95 ~~ 5200 mhz from my clocked 4500...

Why does this happen?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakej*
> 
> I just had my FX-8350 bump up the FSB to 238 while running prime95 ~~ 5200 mhz from my clocked 4500...
> 
> Why does this happen?


Software error, it's happened to me before :


----------



## bonami2

hwinfo 64

Is know to jump for no reason on everything i owned.

Did show my core 2 duo e8400 at 7ghz one time


----------



## mus1mus

Mine did 5.2 to 5.4








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6268303


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mine did 5.2 to 5.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6268303


Turbo I'm assuming?

Not Single GPU but still was fun: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5407931


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Turbo I'm assuming?
> 
> Not Single GPU but still was fun: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5407931


I am just toying sarge.

Here's 2. 290 that unlocked to 290X + 290.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6268384


----------



## The Stilt

The main reason why I am against using Linpack as a stability test is following.
Linpack is a benchmark and not a stability test, eventhou it is extremely stressful.

It´s error checking is significantly worse (less frequent) than Prime95 and to get any realiable results at all you need to use problem sizes > 23168 (> 4GB).
Large problem sizes take extremely long to run and the errors are checked only once per trial. Prime95 meanwhile verifies the results per each iteration. In Linpack even with the larger problem sizes, the main issue will be the relative dead time (~20% of the trial time). Between the each trial the CPU stress drops to around half of the maximum, which allows the CPU and the other components to cool significantly. In Prime95 the dead time between the FFT sizes is non-existent.

With AMD 15h CPUs there are two main issues which limit the Fmax and the stability. The temperature and the L2 caches. On these processors the Fmax of the CPU is always the Fmax of the L2 caches, not the CPU cores themselves. For that reason you want to stress the L2 caches as much as possible. In Prime95 you want to use larger >128K FFT sizes for the maximum heat dissipation. The stress of the L2 caches peak when they are utilized by ~75%, so setting the FFT size limit to 768K works pretty well on 15h CPUs with 1024K L2 cache per core (or 2048K per CU).

Even the SmallFFT and Blend modes in Prime95 result in similar CPU stress levels, their FFT sizes are not optimal to exploit the weaknesses of the CPU. SmallFFT sizes are 8-64K which are too small to give the L2 caches a proper bashing, while in Blend mode they can be to small, optimal or too large. LargeFFTs don´t test the memory like Blend mode or Linpack, however you shouldn´t use these programs to test the memory anyway.

The L2 ECC can be turned off in order to ease the errors popping up (system crash when errors occur), however the feature is not available for end users


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Turbo I'm assuming?
> 
> Not Single GPU but still was fun: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5407931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just toying sarge.
> 
> Here's 2. 290 that unlocked to 290X + 290.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6268384
Click to expand...

As am I









Nice cards though, better than my 290's could ever manage:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629

I'm wondering if it's drivers or just the 290x portion of yours that bumped it up


----------



## mus1mus

Nice info, @The Stilt. I was just basing my assumption on the way errors pop up when the whole system is stressed. In which case, Blend and/or do very well.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As am I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cards though, better than my 290's could ever manage:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> I'm wondering if it's drivers or just the 290x portion of yours that bumped it up


It's the 290X part for sure. Though, my other 290 was not in the mix.







You know what that card can do.









The reason it was didn't join the bunch is that, I came in yesterday with the system off. No power switch response. No display. I hope it is still alive.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice info, @The Stilt. I was just basing my assumption on the way errors pop up when the whole system is stressed. In which case, Blend and/or do very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> As am I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cards though, better than my 290's could ever manage:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629
> 
> I'm wondering if it's drivers or just the 290x portion of yours that bumped it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 290X part for sure. Though, my other 290 was not in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what that card can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it was didn't join the bunch is that, I came in yesterday with the system off. No power switch response. No display. I hope it is still alive.
Click to expand...

Looking at some other scores of mine I'm inclined to agree and that really sucks about the 290 man.....hopefully it's ok


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking at some other scores of mine I'm inclined to agree and that really sucks about the 290 man.....hopefully it's ok


I hope too. I tore it down off the waterblock and found nothing exciting. So I guess some moisture preventex it from powering on. Though, no electrical/moisture marks appear. I am kinda scared that static killed it.

It was a hella bencher! I am looking for a good bios to try on the unlocked 290X atm.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking at some other scores of mine I'm inclined to agree and that really sucks about the 290 man.....hopefully it's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope too. I tore it down off the waterblock and found nothing exciting. So I guess some moisture preventex it from powering on. Though, no electrical/moisture marks appear. I am kinda scared that static killed it.
> 
> It was a hella bencher! I am looking for a good bios to try on the unlocked 290X atm.
Click to expand...

Either the PT1 or the 390x for 290x Bios might work well


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking at some other scores of mine I'm inclined to agree and that really sucks about the 290 man.....hopefully it's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope too. I tore it down off the waterblock and found nothing exciting. So I guess some moisture preventex it from powering on. Though, no electrical/moisture marks appear. I am kinda scared that static killed it.
> 
> It was a hella bencher! I am looking for a good bios to try on the unlocked 290X atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either the PT1 or the 390x for 290x Bios might work well
Click to expand...

Have you tried PT1?

I am looking at adding bunch of V's on the a 390X bios via Afterburner.









Baby steps.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking at some other scores of mine I'm inclined to agree and that really sucks about the 290 man.....hopefully it's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope too. I tore it down off the waterblock and found nothing exciting. So I guess some moisture preventex it from powering on. Though, no electrical/moisture marks appear. I am kinda scared that static killed it.
> 
> It was a hella bencher! I am looking for a good bios to try on the unlocked 290X atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either the PT1 or the 390x for 290x Bios might work well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried PT1?
> 
> I am looking at adding bunch of V's on the a 390X bios via Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby steps.
Click to expand...

Only BIOS I've flashed in the Sapphire OC bios on my 295x2, everything else is stock bios









I have a friend who used the PT1 Bios daily for 290x Quadfire though, clocked pretty well, his better cards hit 1300/1700 iirc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking at some other scores of mine I'm inclined to agree and that really sucks about the 290 man.....hopefully it's ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope too. I tore it down off the waterblock and found nothing exciting. So I guess some moisture preventex it from powering on. Though, no electrical/moisture marks appear. I am kinda scared that static killed it.
> 
> It was a hella bencher! I am looking for a good bios to try on the unlocked 290X atm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either the PT1 or the 390x for 290x Bios might work well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried PT1?
> 
> I am looking at adding bunch of V's on the a 390X bios via Afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby steps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only BIOS I've flashed in the Sapphire OC bios on my 295x2, everything else is stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who used the PT1 Bios daily for 290x Quadfire though, clocked pretty well, his better cards hit 1300/1700 iirc
Click to expand...

I thought I can hit 1700 on these Elpida chips. But was wrong. Or maybe need to look into giving it some aux voltage by modifying the BIOS.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I thought I can hit 1700 on these Elpida chips. But was wrong. Or maybe need to look into giving it some aux voltage by modifying the BIOS.


290's did 1250/1500 (Elpida), 290x does 1287/1375 (Hynix), 390x does 1200/1700 (Hynix), 295x2 does 1250/1500 (Hynix)

Those are max firestrike clocks btw


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I thought I can hit 1700 on these Elpida chips. But was wrong. Or maybe need to look into giving it some aux voltage by modifying the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 290's did 1250/1500 (Elpida), 290x does 1287/1375 (Hynix), 390x does 1200/1700 (Hynix), 295x2 does 1250/1500 (Hynix)
> 
> Those are max firestrike clocks btw
Click to expand...

1200 - 1650 is about where my 290X lightning lands - with a dab of overvolt. Also using FS as the measure.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I thought I can hit 1700 on these Elpida chips. But was wrong. Or maybe need to look into giving it some aux voltage by modifying the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 290's did 1250/1500 (Elpida), 290x does 1287/1375 (Hynix), 390x does 1200/1700 (Hynix), 295x2 does 1250/1500 (Hynix)
> 
> Those are max firestrike clocks btw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1200 - 1650 is about where my 290X lightning lands - with a dab of overvolt. Also using FS as the measure.
Click to expand...

+200mV, +167mV, +123mV and +150mV in that order for mine ( I think.....it's been a while for some)


----------



## mus1mus

I only go +200. Bazzzzing!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Okay guys...

ALL I HAVE LEFT IS THE MINT CROSSHAIR FORMULA-Z WITH EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!! $145 shipped to US48









COME GET IT!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577391/lots-of-goodies-crosshair-formula-z-32gb-16gb-8gb-2133-2400-ddr3-ram-kits-fx-6300


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys...
> 
> ALL I HAVE LEFT IS THE MINT CROSSHAIR FORMULA-Z WITH EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!! $145 shipped to US48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME GET IT!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577391/lots-of-goodies-crosshair-formula-z-32gb-16gb-8gb-2133-2400-ddr3-ram-kits-fx-6300


I thought you'll build one out of those.

Your evil plans!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys...
> 
> ALL I HAVE LEFT IS THE MINT CROSSHAIR FORMULA-Z WITH EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!! $145 shipped to US48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME GET IT!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577391/lots-of-goodies-crosshair-formula-z-32gb-16gb-8gb-2133-2400-ddr3-ram-kits-fx-6300


free shipping to uk?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Okay guys...
> 
> ALL I HAVE LEFT IS THE MINT CROSSHAIR FORMULA-Z WITH EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!! $145 shipped to US48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME GET IT!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577391/lots-of-goodies-crosshair-formula-z-32gb-16gb-8gb-2133-2400-ddr3-ram-kits-fx-6300


why you do dis to me I would've bought 16gb of ram if it was 3 days later







being poor sucks lol


----------



## miklkit

I'm sorely tempted as I need another board, but you are on the right coast and I am on the left coast. The shipping cost would be huge.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I only go +200. Bazzzzing!


Just something I've noticed. Setting the voltage to max isn't always the best idea. Unlike CPU clocking if you hit you TDP limit your card will throttle back or crash. Many times I can reach a higher clock on less voltage just because it gives that little bit extra wiggle room with power limit. Also setting fan to 100% will deduct from your power limit too. If air cooling an additional fan run from board/PSU and blowing on the cards cooler can help cooling and opens up a bit more power for the GPU.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I thought you'll build one out of those.
> 
> Your evil plans!


SOO SOO TEMPTED TO!!!

But I really like the PCI-E spacing on the Sabertooth.

It's is going to allow me to run (2) 2.5 slot 390's in crossfire









None the less.... I am SO tempted to throw it in my wife's rig, and pop an 8300 in it.

But for now it is definitely still for sale, and if it doesn't fetch what I'm asking, then it's not worth selling in my opinion.

I have been having a blast with this 9590 so far, but I have noticed that it WANTS voltage!!!

Despite it wanting the voltage though, it runs SO MUCH cooler than the previous setup at lower volts. That could be largely due to the board itself keeping socket temps in the high 50's/low 60's under stress, which is drastically better that the AssRock board I was running before.

I ended my tested last night at the following:

5017MHz (200.67~x25)
1.536v (not messed with this too much yet, or tinkered with all the offset/LLC options to see which is most stable)

2600MHz NB @ 1.25V

DDR3 2400MHz @ 11-12-12-31-42 (this is on the Hyper Beast kit, I am going to the Trident X kit tonight wich did 10-11-10-30-40 @ 2400MHz on my FX-8300's inherently weaker IMC)

Between relearning the chip's behavior, and learning this board, I should have several weeks of fun testing.

I am also ordering a pair of MSI 390's to play with this week. This is going to be one fun winter for sure


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> free shipping to uk?


Na, about $60 freight to UK for this thing in the package it needs.... sorry man


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I only go +200. Bazzzzing!
> 
> 
> 
> Just something I've noticed. Setting the voltage to max isn't always the best idea. Unlike CPU clocking if you hit you TDP limit your card will throttle back or crash. Many times I can reach a higher clock on less voltage just because it gives that little bit extra wiggle room with power limit. Also setting fan to 100% will deduct from your power limit too. If air cooling an additional fan run from board/PSU and blowing on the cards cooler can help cooling and opens up a bit more power for the GPU.
Click to expand...

Seems especially true on my 780ti classy at least at mild overclocks using precision, start bumping into the power limit and the scores go south.
Lower settings, can = higher scores.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Na, about $60 freight to UK for this thing in the package it needs.... sorry man


nps man lol im just a tight yorkshireman haha


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's is going to allow me to run (2) 2.5 slot 390's in crossfire


Out of curiocity, you people that run multiple GPUs, how often do you get fan problems? I started having fan rattling after 1 month with the 260x, but only at certain RPM. So i adjusted the fan speed in Sapphire Trixx to avoid that RPM range. It got worse and yesterday i had to change the fan with Arctic Accelero L2 Plus, that i had already bought out of fear that this would happen. I don't know if it's just me that i have a horrible track record with GPU fans (in fact it led me to passive GPUs for like 10 years) or for you it's just ordinary thing...

Don't your fans rattle?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The main reason why I am against using Linpack as a stability test is following.
> Linpack is a benchmark and not a stability test, eventhou it is extremely stressful.
> 
> It´s error checking is significantly worse (less frequent) than Prime95 and to get any realiable results at all you need to use problem sizes > 23168 (> 4GB).
> Large problem sizes take extremely long to run and the errors are checked only once per trial. Prime95 meanwhile verifies the results per each iteration. In Linpack even with the larger problem sizes, the main issue will be the relative dead time (~20% of the trial time). Between the each trial the CPU stress drops to around half of the maximum, which allows the CPU and the other components to cool significantly. In Prime95 the dead time between the FFT sizes is non-existent.
> 
> With AMD 15h CPUs there are two main issues which limit the Fmax and the stability. The temperature and the L2 caches. On these processors the Fmax of the CPU is always the Fmax of the L2 caches, not the CPU cores themselves. For that reason you want to stress the L2 caches as much as possible. In Prime95 you want to use larger >128K FFT sizes for the maximum heat dissipation. The stress of the L2 caches peak when they are utilized by ~75%, so setting the FFT size limit to 768K works pretty well on 15h CPUs with 1024K L2 cache per core (or 2048K per CU).
> 
> Even the SmallFFT and Blend modes in Prime95 result in similar CPU stress levels, their FFT sizes are not optimal to exploit the weaknesses of the CPU. SmallFFT sizes are 8-64K which are too small to give the L2 caches a proper bashing, while in Blend mode they can be to small, optimal or too large. LargeFFTs don´t test the memory like Blend mode or Linpack, however you shouldn´t use these programs to test the memory anyway.
> 
> The L2 ECC can be turned off in order to ease the errors popping up (system crash when errors occur), however the feature is not available for end users


Priming at 4.8, 5ghz is to hot thank you for the break down on how to use prime. Update so I am 52 minutes into prime no errors on my 4.8ghz overclock I have not needed to adjust anything so far. How does 1 hr of prime stack up against 1 hr of ibt avx. The overclock I have running now passed ibt avx and is passing prime albeit with a higher termal out put. It's almost about 1 hr in prime I'm going to stop it take a screenie and prime 4.9 ghz it also passed 20 ibt avx. Will report back later.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Can anyone who has used the 9590 on an Asus board tell me any rough numbers on what you found for voltage settings at 5GHz?

I have done some digging, and it seems this chip is all over the place for some people.

I would add that I have a 1518PGS batch number, which is the newest I have seen.

This chip acts NOTHING like my 1433PGS FX-8300 at all..... mind the board is different, so there is no constant to base that observation off of, other than clocks per voltage....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Can anyone who has used the 9590 on an Asus board tell me any rough numbers on what you found for voltage settings at 5GHz?
> 
> I have done some digging, and it seems this chip is all over the place for some people.
> 
> I would add that I have a 1518PGS batch number, which is the newest I have seen.
> 
> This chip acts NOTHING like my 1433PGS FX-8300 at all..... mind the board is different, so there is no constant to base that observation off of, other than clocks per voltage....


Sent a guy from denmark your way for the board, he's having loads of issues with his current ASrock board and a 9590.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just something I've noticed. Setting the voltage to max isn't always the best idea. Unlike CPU clocking if you hit you TDP limit your card will throttle back or crash. Many times I can reach a higher clock on less voltage just because it gives that little bit extra wiggle room with power limit. Also setting fan to 100% will deduct from your power limit too. If air cooling an additional fan run from board/PSU and blowing on the cards cooler can help cooling and opens up a bit more power for the GPU.


I can attest to this mate. But honestly just doing benches that I would go +200. You know that.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sent a guy from denmark your way for the board, he's having loads of issues with his current ASrock board and a 9590.


I may be of some help, but sadly the biggest piece of advise I'll likely be giving him is to firstly, downclock the 9590 and undervolt it, (or see if he can undervolt it and cut turbo off).... and secondly, get that beastly piece of silicone out of that crap board before he is having a funeral for it.....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Can anyone who has used the 9590 on an Asus board tell me any rough numbers on what you found for voltage settings at 5GHz?
> 
> I have done some digging, and it seems this chip is all over the place for some people.
> 
> I would add that I have a 1518PGS batch number, which is the newest I have seen.
> 
> This chip acts NOTHING like my 1433PGS FX-8300 at all..... mind the board is different, so there is no constant to base that observation off of, other than clocks per voltage....


That's because it's not the same as that 8300. Same die yes but the binning was for certain characteristics. Don't try to undervolt it too much or you'll be plagued with random lockups and restarts. Sometimes that chip really does need the 1.525v (or what ever the vid. is on that one) to run. Even just for that split second if the power isn't there it'll go down. I have seen dozens come for help with this CPU and mostly they just don't seem to realize the needs to power and cool such a beast. I sugest reading this from Shrimpbrime a seasoned overclocker. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/758169-Formula-z-and-FX-9590-Hangs-and-Freezing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just something I've noticed. Setting the voltage to max isn't always the best idea. Unlike CPU clocking if you hit you TDP limit your card will throttle back or crash. Many times I can reach a higher clock on less voltage just because it gives that little bit extra wiggle room with power limit. Also setting fan to 100% will deduct from your power limit too. If air cooling an additional fan run from board/PSU and blowing on the cards cooler can help cooling and opens up a bit more power for the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest to this mate. But honestly just doing benches that I would go +200. You know that.
Click to expand...

To me that's where it matters the most. Doing our monthly marathons at OCF and just benching my cards on air. 10 pts is 10 pts.


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## Johan45

That looks good now let it run a few hours


----------



## mus1mus

Coming from a seasoned benching vet, the tip seems very useful.

I will now try to lessen my brute force approach and see.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


Nice work on the socket!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's because it's not the same as that 8300. Same die yes but the binning was for certain characteristics. Don't try to undervolt it too much or you'll be plagued with random lockups and restarts. Sometimes that chip really does need the 1.525v (or what ever the vid. is on that one) to run. Even just for that split second if the power isn't there it'll go down. I have seen dozens come for help with this CPU and mostly they just don't seem to realize the needs to power and cool such a beast. I sugest reading this from Shrimpbrime a seasoned overclocker. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/758169-Formula-z-and-FX-9590-Hangs-and-Freezing
> To me that's where it matters the most. Doing our monthly marathons at OCF and just benching my cards on air. 10 pts is 10 pts.


You nailed it!!!

The damn thing just wants it's 1.525v+ and that's all there is to it!

I find it strange how cool it runs at that voltage though.....

I am seeing max core of 61c (spike) with the average around 58C running at 1.536v minimum under load with High LLC, and all on an $80 240mm AIO unit....

That is astounding to me. My 8300 (again, was on a crappy high socket temp board, which I'm sure could increase core temps also) was struggling to keep the core under 64C at 1.464v under load.

You are right about the voltage characteristics of these chips being different... and not by a little either....
I found the 8300 loved 4.8GHz at 1.4v, but it was done at 1.475v at around 4.9Ghz, and I couldn't keep it cool enough to get into testing 1.5v....

Now I have a chip that barely runs windows at 4.8GHz with anything less than 1.45v, but has no problem getting over the 5GHz mark as long as that vcore is over 1.525v.

I would say the 9590 is a high binned part similar to the original visheras (even the newer batches of these apparently) while the 8300 series out there right now, have completely different characteristics than the older chips.

Which leads to believe that either a lot of binning must go into seeing which chips have these characteristics, OR AMD is actually using two manufacturing processes for the same silicon??









Thoughts?

This has me curious to try the 8370 instead (which I bought used for $130, and then immediately sold when the 9590 became available.... never even got to test it







).

I have seen many say the 8370 is where it's at, but I'm still tinkering with this big boy for now..... I have developed the fever in a major way over the last few months, and can't stop swapping out hardware....


----------



## mus1mus

I have a theory why that 8300 of yours was binned as a low cost chip instead of an 8350 or something above the line of SKUs.

My 8320E too, does clock so well that it could pass as a 50 or 70 bin. But was dropped to being a 20. Maybe due to the chip running hot. Though lapping helped that poor CPU.

My 8370E runs within 40C at your Voltage.







clocks almost the same as the 20E.

But we first need to establish whether binning happens after or before the chip is given a lid from manufacturing.

I mentioned lid as I have been able to drop temps after lapping that 20E.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You nailed it!!!
> 
> The damn thing just wants it's 1.525v+ and that's all there is to it!
> 
> I find it strange how cool it runs at that voltage though.....
> 
> I am seeing max core of 61c (spike) with the average around 58C running at 1.536v minimum under load with High LLC, and all on an $80 240mm AIO unit....
> 
> That is astounding to me. My 8300 (again, was on a crappy high socket temp board, which I'm sure could increase core temps also) was struggling to keep the core under 64C at 1.464v under load.
> 
> You are right about the voltage characteristics of these chips being different... and not by a little either....
> I found the 8300 loved 4.8GHz at 1.4v, but it was done at 1.475v at around 4.9Ghz, and I couldn't keep it cool enough to get into testing 1.5v....
> 
> Now I have a chip that barely runs windows at 4.8GHz with anything less than 1.45v, but has no problem getting over the 5GHz mark as long as that vcore is over 1.525v.
> 
> I would say the 9590 is a high binned part similar to the original visheras (even the newer batches of these apparently) while the 8300 series out there right now, have completely different characteristics than the older chips.
> 
> Which leads to believe that either a lot of binning must go into seeing which chips have these characteristics, OR AMD is actually using two manufacturing processes for the same silicon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> This has me curious to try the 8370 instead (which I bought used for $130, and then immediately sold when the 9590 became available.... never even got to test it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I have seen many say the 8370 is where it's at, but I'm still tinkering with this big boy for now..... I have developed the fever in a major way over the last few months, and can't stop swapping out hardware....


I am currently overclocking my 8370 1432pgy not to be confused with pgs on an aio nzxt kraken 61 with 2 corsair 2500 rpm fans.


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Can anyone who has used the 9590 on an Asus board tell me any rough numbers on what you found for voltage settings at 5GHz?
> 
> I have done some digging, and it seems this chip is all over the place for some people.
> 
> I would add that I have a 1518PGS batch number, which is the newest I have seen.
> 
> This chip acts NOTHING like my 1433PGS FX-8300 at all..... mind the board is different, so there is no constant to base that observation off of, other than clocks per voltage....


Here's mine a little over 5.0 ran with a Sabertooth 2.0 if this helps.
Batch number on this one is 1516PGS.



Mind you this was done on DICE, heat will be the biggest problem you'll run into as we all know.
RAM speeds and CPU-NB speeds with this chip are good so no complaints there, just getting more from it while managing temps is key with this one. Setting it up for more DICE action this afternoon to see what else I can do with it.


----------



## mus1mus

Maybe some benches other than CPU-Z validation.


----------



## JerDerv

Is this good?


----------



## mus1mus

Let us know. It's the same chip as mine.









In case you wanna know.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Is this good?


Only one way to find out - The date and all isn't bad but even that doesn't really mean whether it's good or a dud, plus the exact hardware it's ran with makes a difference too.

Just go for it and see.


----------



## Benjiw

Can someone help I'm ripping my hair out here, I keep getting random -1.#IND00e+000 results in the middle of IBT AVX runs on standard, sometimes at the start, sometimes in the middle or at the end, put my voltage all the way up to 1.62v and it makes no difference. Also can't remember what CPU/NB volts should be at, I put mine down to like 1.3v and back up to 1.55v made no difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Do a prime Small/Large FFT if that's Vcore related. Blend for overall.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do a prime Small/Large FFT if that's Vcore related. Blend for overall.


I've given up for now, think it might be heat related, really can't be bothered with it anymore, sick of the struggle, its either my ram won't clock anywhere worth anything and throws up loads of blue screens even at it's rated 1600mhz and CAS 9 timings or it won't pass basic IBT runs at the old voltages it used to sit at. I must be missing a trick or something because my cpu needs close to 1.59-1.62v for it to be 5ghz stable yet I've seen others hit the golden 5 with 1.56v passing 20 runs of very high IBT. I don't use any of the advanced digi+ power settings maybe that's my fault?


----------



## Kalistoval

Its only an hour of prime but it did indeed catch my lack of voltage 2 times earlier somthing 20 runs of IBT AVX missed. Will work on temps they seem a bit out of control. This is in a Inwin 904 case with the glass doors off my room temp is about 65 - 70


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let us know. It's the same chip as mine.


Well, I certainly have the opportunity to trade, or sell the 9590 to get my hands on an 8370 if I see the overclocking pendulum swinging further in your guys' directions.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do a prime Small/Large FFT if that's Vcore related. Blend for overall.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up for now, think it might be heat related, really can't be bothered with it anymore, sick of the struggle, its either my ram won't clock anywhere worth anything and throws up loads of blue screens even at it's rated 1600mhz and CAS 9 timings or it won't pass basic IBT runs at the old voltages it used to sit at. I must be missing a trick or something because my cpu needs close to 1.59-1.62v for it to be 5ghz stable yet I've seen others hit the golden 5 with 1.56v passing 20 runs of very high IBT. I don't use any of the advanced digi+ power settings maybe that's my fault?
Click to expand...

Yes Digi + settings make a big difference at least for me.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've given up for now, think it might be heat related, really can't be bothered with it anymore, sick of the struggle, its either my ram won't clock anywhere worth anything and throws up loads of blue screens even at it's rated 1600mhz and CAS 9 timings or it won't pass basic IBT runs at the old voltages it used to sit at. I must be missing a trick or something because my cpu needs close to 1.59-1.62v for it to be 5ghz stable yet I've seen others hit the golden 5 with 1.56v passing 20 runs of very high IBT. I don't use any of the advanced digi+ power settings maybe that's my fault?


Aye, maybe you should use the advanced digital settings. Even my 8350 can run 5GHz stable at 1.55-1.56v. Only problem is heat for me which will be taken care of with my loop soon.


----------



## Kalistoval

I max out all of my LLC settings. I don't know how much of a role it plays in thermals but I do know it has a role in stability and performance.


----------



## dartuil

Hello , my rig just died (mobo and maybe cpu too)
I cant afford a I7 anymore should I get a 8320?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello , my rig just died (mobo and maybe cpu too)
> I cant afford a I7 anymore should I get a 8320?


Get 8320E if you can. They usually overclock with less voltage. 8300 should do too.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do a prime Small/Large FFT if that's Vcore related. Blend for overall.
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up for now, think it might be heat related, really can't be bothered with it anymore, sick of the struggle, its either my ram won't clock anywhere worth anything and throws up loads of blue screens even at it's rated 1600mhz and CAS 9 timings or it won't pass basic IBT runs at the old voltages it used to sit at. I must be missing a trick or something because my cpu needs close to 1.59-1.62v for it to be 5ghz stable yet I've seen others hit the golden 5 with 1.56v passing 20 runs of very high IBT. I don't use any of the advanced digi+ power settings maybe that's my fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Digi + settings make a big difference at least for me.
Click to expand...

It does help a bit on borderline stability.

@benjiw

Would you want to emulate my LLC settings? And try on your system?


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Let us know. It's the same chip as mine.


I should know what it is capable now that the ud3 is gone and this has arrived.


----------



## mus1mus

Cool stuff. 3 of those items, I currently use.









BTW, if you need help setting her up, shoot questions round here. The active kitty club members are here as well.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I should know what it is capable now that the ud3 is gone and this has arrived.


And I'm literally using all of those!
That TIM works great btw...


----------



## JerDerv

good reviews. Research pays off.

I could use a bit of advice on how to do a clean install with my existing HDD + new ssd. Do you guys know if there is an option to wipe the HDD before installing win7 on the ssd?

I'm sure I'll figure it out, mainly curouse as I don't get off work untill 7:00 pm.


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. On the install option. Choose Delete Partition, New Partition, Format Partition.

Formatting is Quick though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It does help a bit on borderline stability.
> 
> @benjiw
> 
> Would you want to emulate my LLC settings? And try on your system?


I have it set to very high 140% for the CPU llc then for NB LLC Its on high 130% I haven't set up any of the other advanced settings because I simply don't understand what they do.


----------



## JerDerv

Buddy of mine just told me to unplug the old HDD plug in the SSD and install the OS on the ssd then plug the HDD back in and leave it alone until I know the SSD is good. He said there should be no issues by doing this.

Agree do you?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Buddy of mine just told me to unplug the old HDD plug in the SSD and install the OS on the ssd then plug the HDD back in and leave it alone until I know the SSD is good. He said there should be no issues by doing this.
> 
> Agree do you?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Once I activated Windows 10 I did not bother with any specific start points. I told Windows 10 to format my old partition and then installed clean from the newly emptied space.

How about that?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Buddy of mine just told me to unplug the old HDD plug in the SSD and install the OS on the ssd then plug the HDD back in and leave it alone until I know the SSD is good. He said there should be no issues by doing this.
> 
> Agree do you?


Yes, because windows 7 installs crap onto the other hard drive thats plugged in so when you ever unplug it, you can't boot to windows.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have it set to very high 140% for the CPU llc then for NB LLC Its on high 130% I haven't set up any of the other advanced settings because I simply don't understand what they do.


I meant to copy my BIOS Screens for you but my Flash drive got corrupted doing that.

Will try again in a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Buddy of mine just told me to unplug the old HDD plug in the SSD and install the OS on the ssd then plug the HDD back in and leave it alone until I know the SSD is good. He said there should be no issues by doing this.
> 
> Agree do you?


Plugging things on a live system is bad. They are not meant to be hot-swappable anyway.

What is the issue by the way?



If you want the Hard Drive to be free of Windows files meant for the SSD, just delete the partition and do not Format the HDD on install page. It's a Quick Format. It will slow down your HDD. Format it after install in Windows before you sleep.

What I do is, Delete all the Partitions on every Disk. > Select the SSD > Click "New" to create the Windows Default Partitions. It detects the Hard Drives as non-Writable.

EDIT: pic just for reference.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I should know what it is capable now that the ud3 is gone and this has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm literally using all of those!
> That TIM works great btw...
Click to expand...

Nice component choices!!

Speaking of TIM my Gelid arrived a whole 2 x 10g tubs of it


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I meant to copy my BIOS Screens for you but my Flash drive got corrupted doing that.
> 
> Will try again in a bit.
> Plugging things on a live system is bad. They are not meant to be hot-swappable anyway.
> 
> What is the issue by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the Hard Drive to be free of Windows files meant for the SSD, just delete the partition and do not Format the HDD on install page. It's a Quick Format. It will slow down your HDD. Format it after install in Windows before you sleep.
> 
> What I do is, Delete all the Partitions on every Disk. > Select the SSD > Click "New" to create the Windows Default Partitions. It detects the Hard Drives as non-Writable.
> 
> EDIT: pic just for reference.


Or just unplug the HDD so the only drive plugged in is the SSD, Works every time.


----------



## Mega Man

it sounds like he still would need to format the hdd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's is going to allow me to run (2) 2.5 slot 390's in crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiocity, you people that run multiple GPUs, how often do you get fan problems? I started having fan rattling after 1 month with the 260x, but only at certain RPM. So i adjusted the fan speed in Sapphire Trixx to avoid that RPM range. It got worse and yesterday i had to change the fan with Arctic Accelero L2 Plus, that i had already bought out of fear that this would happen. I don't know if it's just me that i have a horrible track record with GPU fans (in fact it led me to passive GPUs for like 10 years) or for you it's just ordinary thing...
> 
> Don't your fans rattle?
Click to expand...

never but i water cool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Is this good?


imo that pic is excellent
o you ment the chip? in that case my answer is 12.5 !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Can someone help I'm ripping my hair out here, I keep getting random -1.#IND00e+000 results in the middle of IBT AVX runs on standard, sometimes at the start, sometimes in the middle or at the end, put my voltage all the way up to 1.62v and it makes no difference. Also can't remember what CPU/NB volts should be at, I put mine down to like 1.3v and back up to 1.55v made no difference.


cpu/nb? i fried mine using voltage like that ( still lower then i was using ) a long time ago ! you want ~ 1.2-1.25 more or less in most cases

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello , my rig just died (mobo and maybe cpu too)
> I cant afford a I7 anymore should I get a 8320?


sorry to hear ;; what would you do with your rig??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good reviews. Research pays off.
> 
> I could use a bit of advice on how to do a clean install with my existing HDD + new ssd. Do you guys know if there is an option to wipe the HDD before installing win7 on the ssd?
> 
> I'm sure I'll figure it out, mainly curouse as I don't get off work untill 7:00 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. On the install option. Choose Delete Partition, New Partition, Format Partition.
> 
> Formatting is Quick though.
Click to expand...

correct although you may have to restart after and unplug the hdd


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it sounds like he still would need to format the hdd
> never but i water cool
> imo that pic is excellent
> o you ment the chip? in that case my answer is 12.5 !
> cpu/nb? i fried mine using voltage like that ( still lower then i was using ) a long time ago ! you want ~ 1.2-1.25 more or less in most cases
> sorry to hear ;; what would you do with your rig??
> correct although you may have to restart after and unplug the hdd


I go back to AMD, Intel is so expensive!!
With the price of one I7 I buy 8320E+ good mobo in 990.


----------



## Mega Man

but do you game? web browse? encode/render??


----------



## dartuil

Yep I only game and web.


----------



## Kalistoval

Basic question, So I have 2 corsair sp air performance edition fans on my kraken both in push they are I think 120mm. I have them attached via a 120mm to 140mm adapter these fans are 3 pin only. So here's the question both of these fans are on a cpu fan header on my motherboard since they are 3 pin do they run at the full speed all the time?. I just want to be reassured they are either running or not running their full speed.


----------



## warpuck

Any fx 8300 or 93/5x is a good sub, but don't expect it to do all a i7 can do. Highly recommend a 990fx Asus sabertooth or crosshair mobo. A Asrock9 extreme9 is Ok but OC is more than a bit more frustrating after you had a sabertooth. The most massive air cooler or water cooling say like a 240 AIO good place to start.


----------



## Mega Man

depends- most mobos will auto detect if it is pwm or voltage controlled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Yep I only game and web.


either the 6xxx or the 8xxx should work well for you, with a d15/14 you should be ~ 4.8ghz oc


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Yep I only game and web.


What games and at what resolution/settings?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends- most mobos will auto detect if it is pwm or voltage controlled
> either the 6xxx or the 8xxx should work well for you, with a d15/14 you should be ~ 4.8ghz oc


On my Sabertooth I have it all set to ignore. In my bios any fan setting has been set to ignore or disable is this the best way to run them in full speed?.


----------



## dartuil

Im playing BF4 , star citizen , DCS , Elite dangerous mostly.I have a 1080P monitor but using the DSR for 2K gaming.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> depends- most mobos will auto detect if it is pwm or voltage controlled
> either the 6xxx or the 8xxx should work well for you, with a d15/14 you should be ~ 4.8ghz oc
> 
> 
> 
> On my Sabertooth I have it all set to ignore. In my bios any fan setting has been set to ignore or disable is this the best way to run them in full speed?.
Click to expand...

idk i dont do that :/. and it was forever since i let my mobo control my fans


----------



## warpuck

linux ubuntu 15. 04. ISO DVD did a good job wiping my SSD after I put Win 10 on it. Use Ubuntu In the try it mode Gparted works well and will format the drive and install NTFS. Don't forget to mark the drive as bootable. Win 7 will be easy peasy after that is done.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Im playing BF4 , star citizen , DCS , Elite dangerous mostly.I have a 1080P monitor but using the DSR for 2K gaming.


Battlefield 4 will be fine on Vishera , I average about 80 FPS on ultra playing on a 64 person shanghi map, which is supposedly the most cpu demanding one.
Other 64 player maps ( rogue transmisson zavod 311 ) have me in the 110 fps average area ( good overclock on the cpu - stock 780 ti).
The other games would play more to Intel's strengths.
What clockspeed were you running your 2600k at?


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Battlefield 4 will be fine on Vishera , I average about 80 FPS on ultra playing on a 64 person shanghi map, which is supposedly the most cpu demanding one.
> Other 64 player maps ( rogue transmisson zavod 311 ) have me in the 110 fps average area ( good overclock on the cpu - stock 780 ti).
> The other games would play more to Intel's strengths.
> What clockspeed were you running your 2600k at?


Stock speed but was stable at 4.6ghz.








Will a 520w seasonic able to carry 8320E + asus 970 strix and asus 970 chipset?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Battlefield 4 will be fine on Vishera , I average about 80 FPS on ultra playing on a 64 person shanghi map, which is supposedly the most cpu demanding one.
> Other 64 player maps ( rogue transmisson zavod 311 ) have me in the 110 fps average area ( good overclock on the cpu - stock 780 ti).
> The other games would play more to Intel's strengths.
> What clockspeed were you running your 2600k at?
> 
> 
> 
> Stock speed but was stable at 4.6ghz.
Click to expand...

If you can get the 8320 to 4.5ghz + you shouldn' t be disappointed vs the stock 2600k in those other games.
Just based on my experience with my 2600k and Vishera's playing WOT etc.


----------



## dartuil

is 520w enough?
I hear amd is power hungry.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> is 520w enough?
> I hear amd is power hungry.


What brand and specific model?


----------



## JerDerv

Well guys this is how far I got tonight I'll try to get it running tomorrow night.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What brand and specific model?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151093
This one.


----------



## hawker-gb

FX 8370 with 4,9 ghz run with 1.40 vcore:


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Battlefield 4 will be fine on Vishera , I average about 80 FPS on ultra playing on a 64 person shanghi map, which is supposedly the most cpu demanding one.
> Other 64 player maps ( rogue transmisson zavod 311 ) have me in the 110 fps average area ( good overclock on the cpu - stock 780 ti).
> The other games would play more to Intel's strengths.
> What clockspeed were you running your 2600k at?


To be honest with you as an ex core 2 duo owner that played bf3 the biggest map are easier to run than the smaller one.

64 player map i had 45-60fps

While the small port map with 32 player i was at like 30-40fps


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Battlefield 4 will be fine on Vishera , I average about 80 FPS on ultra playing on a 64 person shanghi map, which is supposedly the most cpu demanding one.
> Other 64 player maps ( rogue transmisson zavod 311 ) have me in the 110 fps average area ( good overclock on the cpu - stock 780 ti).
> The other games would play more to Intel's strengths.
> What clockspeed were you running your 2600k at?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest with you as an ex core 2 duo owner that played bf3 the biggest map are easier to run than the smaller one.
> 
> 64 player map i had 45-60fps
> 
> While the small port map with 32 player i was at like 30-40fps
Click to expand...

Did you have a gpu/cpu usage monitor going at the time?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> is 520w enough?
> I hear amd is power hungry.


I think I remember you saying that your mother board died I was assuming that it was an older rig c2q phenom x4 or less. but seeing as you have an 2600k you are prob better off just getting an new used mother board, Unless you just want to learn more about amd/try something diffrent. Just last week my h61 board bit the dust. (installed ram upside down I blame Asus one tab ram slots since it locked the top and felt in on the bottom but it was really still my fault) wanted to upgrade but it was just soo cheep to pick up an p67 board used $50cdn also allowed me to get some better clocks went from 103.3x35 under load with 1333 cl7 to 105.4x39 all the time with 1600 cl7 the 8350 is an good chip don't get me wrong but I think your old stuff with an another motherboard will give you better profrmance and will be cheaper just my 2 cents

Second edit seasonic 520 should be fine if you don't oc too far other wise upgradeing might be an good idea


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you have a gpu/cpu usage monitor going at the time?


Yes i had on screen core and gpu usage i even made at video on ultra on a 64 map player game at 20fps on ultra. The gts 250 was struggling ahah


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> I think I remember you saying that your mother board died I was assuming that it was an older rig c2q phenom x4 or less. but seeing as you have an 2600k you are prob better off just getting an new used mother board, Unless you just want to learn more about amd/try something diffrent. Just last week my h61 board bit the dust. (installed ram upside down I blame Asus one tab ram slots since it locked the top and felt in on the bottom but it was really still my fault) wanted to upgrade but it was just soo cheep to pick up an p67 board used $50cdn also allowed me to get some better clocks went from 103.3x35 under load with 1333 cl7 to 105.4x39 all the time with 1600 cl7 the 8350 is an good chip don't get me wrong but I think your old stuff with an another motherboard will give you better profrmance and will be cheaper just my 2 cents
> 
> Second edit seasonic 520 should be fine if you don't oc too far other wise upgradeing might be an good idea


upside down? I'm hoping you meant backwards maybe? Hth could you install ram upside down?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> o you ment the chip? in that case my answer is 12.5 !
> cpu/nb? i fried mine using voltage like that ( still lower then i was using ) a long time ago ! you want ~ 1.2-1.25 more or less in most cases


I see, I'll lower it back down, but could you tell me what the CPU/NB voltage helps stabilize again because I'm dumb and can't remember, REALLY REALLY sorry for asking again.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> I think I remember you saying that your mother board died I was assuming that it was an older rig c2q phenom x4 or less. but seeing as you have an 2600k you are prob better off just getting an new used mother board, Unless you just want to learn more about amd/try something diffrent. Just last week my h61 board bit the dust. (installed ram upside down I blame Asus one tab ram slots since it locked the top and felt in on the bottom but it was really still my fault) wanted to upgrade but it was just soo cheep to pick up an p67 board used $50cdn also allowed me to get some better clocks went from 103.3x35 under load with 1333 cl7 to 105.4x39 all the time with 1600 cl7 the 8350 is an good chip don't get me wrong but I think your old stuff with an another motherboard will give you better profrmance and will be cheaper just my 2 cents
> 
> Second edit seasonic 520 should be fine if you don't oc too far other wise upgradeing might be an good idea
> 
> 
> 
> upside down? I'm hoping you meant backwards maybe? Hth could you install ram upside down?
Click to expand...

all about perspective, he is looking at how they are installed in a _tower_ case


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> all about perspective, he is looking at how they are installed in a _tower_ case


I woulda always assume orientation is from motherboard laying flat...silly me...I also read upside down as top where the bottom goes


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> all about perspective, he is looking at how they are installed in a _tower_ case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woulda always assume orientation is from motherboard laying flat...silly me...I also read upside down as top where the bottom goes
Click to expand...

Mysterious are the ways of computer sutra


----------



## warpuck

That speed is getting close to the 140 watt design limit for M5A97. I ran a 8350 @ 4.4Ghz on Gigabyte GA 78 LMT-USB with a stock clock R9 285. R9 285s pull more power than the GTX 970. It worked fine with a 550 watt PWR supply. Got to trim the Vcore to it's minimum to keep the VRs happy. Less than 1.3 (1.28?) volts should be max to be good. Keep the HT link speed to 2200. Each 8 core chip is a little different even with those with same bin selection. If you can do 4.6 with less Vcore than that sure would work for me. Good thing is you don't need water for those speeds.


----------



## Kalistoval

I don't have a lot of time to test on prime but it has proven to be a formidable test. I am near the 5 Ghz rage I was able to bring my 4.9 ghz temp down slightly. I am going for the next 100 mhz. I do understand 1 hr of testing is nowhere near 24hr but its a start.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Battlefield 4 will be fine on Vishera , I average about 80 FPS on ultra playing on a 64 person shanghi map, which is supposedly the most cpu demanding one.
> Other 64 player maps ( rogue transmisson zavod 311 ) have me in the 110 fps average area ( good overclock on the cpu - stock 780 ti).
> The other games would play more to Intel's strengths.
> What clockspeed were you running your 2600k at?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest with you as an ex core 2 duo owner that played bf3 the biggest map are easier to run than the smaller one.
> 
> 64 player map i had 45-60fps
> 
> While the small port map with 32 player i was at like 30-40fps
Click to expand...

Don't really know much about BF3 , I have it, but It never captured my attention like BFBC2 and BF4. I asked in the BF 4 thread which map was toughest on the cpu and the general concensus was siege of shanghi - http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/29080#post_24528484


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Don't really know much about BF3 , I have it, but It never captured my attention like BFBC2 and BF4. I asked in the BF 4 thread which map was toughest on the cpu and the general concensus was siege of shanghi - http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread/29080#post_24528484


Yea but im aint sure bf4 as the same map as bf3

The bf3 map im talking about is a port very small map and 32 or maybe even 48 player fighting all at the same place

The core 2 duo was struggling like mad and stuttering sometime with explosion.

While caspian border was super fluid with 64 player and thing blowing everywhere with vehicle while the port as 0 vehicle


----------



## Alastair

OK there is definitely something wrong here. Something is tripping my PSU but it isn't OCP. Star Citizen in hanger around 650 watts out the wall. It trips the power supply. If it doesn't trip the power supply it hard locks.

Same with Planetside 2. Around the 630-670 watt mark. Either hardlocks or trips.

These are all at the wall figures. Not even PSU out put figures. I checked with HW monitor and made it log everything. And nothing seems to be out of spec to what it can pick up. So what the actual heck is going on?


----------



## mus1mus

NOT your CPU OC?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK there is definitely something wrong here. Something is tripping my PSU but it isn't OCP. Star Citizen in hanger around 650 watts out the wall. It trips the power supply. If it doesn't trip the power supply it hard locks.
> 
> Same with Planetside 2. Around the 630-670 watt mark. Either hardlocks or trips.
> 
> These are all at the wall figures. Not even PSU out put figures. I checked with HW monitor and made it log everything. And nothing seems to be out of spec to what it can pick up. So what the actual heck is going on?


Probably your board. Just too much power going through it OC CPU +2 cards. A lot of power. Did you ever test the cards and CPU at the same time? COuld even be heat if you're playing for a while when this happens. Cards kick out a lot of heat and a 5c raise in you case temp could put things over the edge. Easy way to check that is to open your case up so things can breathe.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK there is definitely something wrong here. Something is tripping my PSU but it isn't OCP. Star Citizen in hanger around 650 watts out the wall. It trips the power supply. If it doesn't trip the power supply it hard locks.
> 
> Same with Planetside 2. Around the 630-670 watt mark. Either hardlocks or trips.
> 
> These are all at the wall figures. Not even PSU out put figures. I checked with HW monitor and made it log everything. And nothing seems to be out of spec to what it can pick up. So what the actual heck is going on?


i heard some stability problem with amd cpu under the maximum temp so maybe your reaching like 55celsius and it get unstable. I have no idea









Are your northbridge cooled ? mine run hot as hell on the ud3p 970a.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Are your northbridge cooled ? mine run hot as hell on the ud3p 970a.


Keep in mind that the board overvolts the nb under load so if you set it to 1.3 you're probably getting 1.35 under load. I know that when I took it back down to 1.25 it went up to 1.3. Then I noticed the offset in the BIOS. But, yes, the nb definitely gets hot. I had a jury-rigged 140mm fan where the RAM slots are but just above the GPU so it had a direct air path past my air cooler to the nb and it still ran hot. Adding a 200mm side fan helped a little.


----------



## mus1mus

NB or the Chipset NB on mid level boards tend to get hot. Most hi-end board don't have issues with the NB.

On the other hand, you might not need 1.25 or 1.3 on the NB. I think it doesn't affect stability that much anyway.


----------



## bonami2

Well i left mine on auto


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> all about perspective, he is looking at how they are installed in a _tower_ case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Mysterious are the ways of computer sutra


ya you guys figured it out it burnt an pin off of the ram but the stick still passes memtest 64 two passes guess i got lucky there.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Well i left mine on auto


Auto must not be mixed with VOLT. They do nasty stuff together.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NOT your CPU OC?


No I tested my cpu OC about a week ago. IBT passed 20x Very High. HCI Memtest passed to around a 600% pass before the first errors showed on the memory . an unstable OC wouldn't explain why i am tripping the PSU's protection.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK there is definitely something wrong here. Something is tripping my PSU but it isn't OCP. Star Citizen in hanger around 650 watts out the wall. It trips the power supply. If it doesn't trip the power supply it hard locks.
> 
> Same with Planetside 2. Around the 630-670 watt mark. Either hardlocks or trips.
> 
> These are all at the wall figures. Not even PSU out put figures. I checked with HW monitor and made it log everything. And nothing seems to be out of spec to what it can pick up. So what the actual heck is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably your board. Just too much power going through it OC CPU +2 cards. A lot of power. Did you ever test the cards and CPU at the same time? COuld even be heat if you're playing for a while when this happens. Cards kick out a lot of heat and a 5c raise in you case temp could put things over the edge. Easy way to check that is to open your case up so things can breathe.
Click to expand...

Case is open. I thought it might be a temps thing. But CPU is well within spec. Hiring around 45C on the cores in these situations. Only gets to about 50C when doing IBT and since gaming isn't as stressful it sits around the 45C mark. The two Fury's have EKWB blocks on them. They don't get above 40C per card.

I didn't test the CPU OC and the cards at the same time. But what you are suggesting is its my motherboard to blame? How is this? The PCI-E slots themselves are only rated to deliver 75 watts each. How could this cause a problem? I imagine their power source is separate from the CPU. So maybe the PCI-E slots get their power from the 2 phases of the NB. But I'm still not quite sure understand. My 6850's might not have been the most powerful cards around, but they still consumed over and above the 75watts the PCI-E lanes could deliver as well. Needing additional power in the forum of a 6pin cable. Surely then i wouldof experienced a similar issue then if it's board related?

Edit: it also seems to happen very quickly. Like Planetside 2 I will be checking the world map, checking my load out, haven't even started playing and it will do it. It seems to be happening at 1440P or above resolutions. Which really where Fury's start to flex their muscle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK there is definitely something wrong here. Something is tripping my PSU but it isn't OCP. Star Citizen in hanger around 650 watts out the wall. It trips the power supply. If it doesn't trip the power supply it hard locks.
> 
> Same with Planetside 2. Around the 630-670 watt mark. Either hardlocks or trips.
> 
> These are all at the wall figures. Not even PSU out put figures. I checked with HW monitor and made it log everything. And nothing seems to be out of spec to what it can pick up. So what the actual heck is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i heard some stability problem with amd cpu under the maximum temp so maybe your reaching like 55celsius and it get unstable. I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your northbridge cooled ? mine run hot as hell on the ud3p 970a.
Click to expand...

CPU is well within thermal limits. Gets to around 50C during IBT runs. An unstable OC does not explain why I am tripping my power supplies protection at well under its rated output.


----------



## Mega Man

- the mobo pcie is rated at 75w! each but that does not mean it can support 75w each !! big difference ! that is the reson most higher end mobos have an additional connector for the PCIE

the 12v comes from the psu not the mobo ( IE none of the phases )

i could be wrong but iirc the psu 20 pin connector was made a 24 pin to help with this ( pice power- but only 1 is 12v )

your problem could be incoming power or your psu failing that is where i would start try a new/diff psu


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No I tested my cpu OC about a week ago. IBT passed 20x Very High. HCI Memtest passed to around a 600% pass before the first errors showed on the memory . an unstable OC wouldn't explain why i am tripping the PSU's protection.


It's not the stability that is in question. But the amount of stress the board is into.

OC'ed CPU + Overclocked GPU / 2-GPUs will tax the motherboard.

And as Mega said, you might be looking at the PSU. Though, you can also try by evaluating the GPU's and the CPU's power pull from the board.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> - the mobo pcie is rated at 75w! each but that does not mean it can support 75w each !! big difference ! that is the reson most higher end mobos have an additional connector for the PCIE
> 
> the 12v comes from the psu not the mobo ( IE none of the phases )
> 
> i could be wrong but iirc the psu 20 pin connector was made a 24 pin to help with this ( pice power- but only 1 is 12v )
> 
> your problem could be incoming power or your psu failing that is where i would start try a new/diff psu


That explains it! That is why my GD-65 had an additional connector. I could never figure out what it was for!

However mega if this is in fact the problem. Would it not of showed itself on my 6850's?they were heavily overclocked with +200mv on both cores and 1050mhz (35.5%). The overclock was high enough that both cards were pulling near enough the 200w mark each. So surely if this PCI-E power problem is in fact a problem would it not have showed itself then because those 6850's needed every watt they could get. Cause they only had a single additional 6 pin connector each. So the would of needed every watt they could get from both the PCI-E lanes and the 6pin connection.

I am wondering if it is indeed an issue with my PSU. It's only a year and a bit old. A Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850w unit. Based off of the Seasonic X platform as far as Im aware. It's a quality unit with 5 years of warranty. If it is an issue with my PSU I don't have a supply anywhere near powerful enough to test with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> No I tested my cpu OC about a week ago. IBT passed 20x Very High. HCI Memtest passed to around a 600% pass before the first errors showed on the memory . an unstable OC wouldn't explain why i am tripping the PSU's protection.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the stability that is in question. But the amount of stress the board is into.
> 
> OC'ed CPU + Overclocked GPU / 2-GPUs will tax the motherboard.
> 
> And as Mega said, you might be looking at the PSU. Though, you can also try by evaluating the GPU's and the CPU's power pull from the board.
Click to expand...

yeah I am going to test IBT and heaven today when I get home and see what happens.


----------



## Mega Man

That was just a statement of clarification. Imo with what you have told us I would look to the psu failing. Not necessarily due to pulling to many apps. But just failing. If you can I would test a different psu. It can also be cause from power spikes (high or low) in your area

Additional info You generally need the additional connector at 3 plus video cards. But imo of it has the connectors use them


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That was just a statement of clarification. Imo with what you have told us I would look to the psu failing. Not necessarily due to pulling to many apps. But just failing. If you can I would test a different psu. It can also be cause from power spikes (high or low) in your area
> 
> Additional info You generally need the additional connector at 3 plus video cards. But imo of it has the connectors use them


I do not have another PSU to test with. So now I am stuck.

Also what is going to happen to my warranty? I sleeved the cables. I imagine I would have to take the sleeving off if I want to RMA?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I do not have another PSU to test with. So now I am stuck.
> 
> Also what is going to happen to my warranty? I sleeved the cables. I imagine I would have to take the sleeving off if I want to RMA?


You might have to deal with that. Or talk to their support team. Anyway, the cables are useless if the device is defective.


----------



## Alastair

If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.


Just get a white Leadex!









In my opinion, the term digital is just a marketing gimick by Corsair. It's like them saying, SP120.









All modern hi-end PSUs use PWM signals. Thus making them digital anyway. So don't get too inclined by the term.









And yeah, you need a huge 1000W+ PSU mate.

In other news, I know someone who would be very glad to get a hand at these.

http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/1.html


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.


Antec HCP Platinum series.

Made by Delta.
As good as a PSU gets, but obviously quite expensive.


----------



## mus1mus

And obviously a PSU made by engineers working to meet a space requirement. And lack taste for things called beautiful.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a white Leadex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the term digital is just a marketing gimick by Corsair. It's like them saying, SP120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All modern hi-end PSUs use PWM signals. Thus making them digital anyway. So don't get too inclined by the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, you need a huge 1000W+ PSU mate.
> 
> In other news, I know someone who would be very glad to get a hand at these.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/1.html
Click to expand...

I'm interested in the digital feature in the sense that I can monitor power draw and various things from the windows desktop. I really like that feature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.
> 
> 
> 
> Antec HCP Platinum series.
> 
> Made by Delta.
> As good as a PSU gets, but obviously quite expensive.
Click to expand...

PSU's I am looking at.
Antec HCP Plat 1300w
Seasonic x-1250
CoolerMaster V-1200
Corsair AXi-1200
Corsair HXi-1200


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm interested in the digital feature in the sense that I can monitor power draw and various things from the windows desktop. *I really like that feature*.
> 
> PSU's I am looking at.
> Antec HCP Plat 1300w
> Seasonic x-1250
> CoolerMaster V-1200
> Corsair AXi-1200
> Corsair HXi-1200


I get what you mean.

By the way, if you are considering the X-1250, I'd suggest you check the cables. They come in at 2 different sets of cables. One is using all black, flat ribbon-type wires, the other comes in with colored wires.

The one using the colored wires is very modding friendly. You can sleeve individual wires esp on the GPU. The PSU side is a 16 or 12 (can't remember well) wire socket. So each cable can be sleeved without crossing paths. Well sought out.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm interested in the digital feature in the sense that I can monitor power draw and various things from the windows desktop. *I really like that feature*.
> 
> PSU's I am looking at.
> Antec HCP Plat 1300w
> Seasonic x-1250
> CoolerMaster V-1200
> Corsair AXi-1200
> Corsair HXi-1200
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.
> 
> By the way, if you are considering the X-1250, I'd suggest you check the cables. They come in at 2 different sets of cables. One is using all black, flat ribbon-type wires, the other comes in with colored wires.
> 
> The one using the colored wires is very modding friendly. You can sleeve individual wires esp on the GPU. The PSU side is a 16 or 12 (can't remember well) wire socket. So each cable can be sleeved without crossing paths. Well sought out.
Click to expand...

that's one of the issues I had with this Be Quiet. 16 wires on the 2 8pin cables going down to a single 12 pin socket. With cables crossing and Ugh. It was a pain to sleeve. But i made sure all the cables went back in their right places.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm interested in the digital feature in the sense that I can monitor power draw and various things from the windows desktop. *I really like that feature.*
> 
> PSU's I am looking at.
> Antec HCP Plat 1300w
> Seasonic x-1250
> CoolerMaster V-1200
> Corsair AXi-1200
> Corsair HXi-1200
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.
> 
> By the way, if you are considering the X-1250, I'd suggest you check the cables. They come in at 2 different sets of cables. One is using all black, flat ribbon-type wires, the other comes in with colored wires.
> 
> The one using the colored wires is very modding friendly. You can sleeve individual wires esp on the GPU. The PSU side is a 16 or 12 (can't remember well) wire socket. So each cable can be sleeved without crossing paths. Well sought out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's one of the issues I had with this Be Quiet. 16 wires on the 2 8pin cables going down to a single 12 pin socket. With cables crossing and Ugh. It was a pain to sleeve. But i made sure all the cables went back in their right places.
Click to expand...

Yep. Sleeving is a bit o a PITA anyways.

Just so you don't make mistakes when sleeving, pull one cable and sleeve one at a time. It's a bit slow but you won't make accidental mistakes like pins not going to the right places.


----------



## JerDerv

So i think i got it lol. Haven't started downloading all the programs/games.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm interested in the digital feature in the sense that I can monitor power draw and various things from the windows desktop. *I really like that feature.*
> 
> PSU's I am looking at.
> Antec HCP Plat 1300w
> Seasonic x-1250
> CoolerMaster V-1200
> Corsair AXi-1200
> Corsair HXi-1200
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.
> 
> By the way, if you are considering the X-1250, I'd suggest you check the cables. They come in at 2 different sets of cables. One is using all black, flat ribbon-type wires, the other comes in with colored wires.
> 
> The one using the colored wires is very modding friendly. You can sleeve individual wires esp on the GPU. The PSU side is a 16 or 12 (can't remember well) wire socket. So each cable can be sleeved without crossing paths. Well sought out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's one of the issues I had with this Be Quiet. 16 wires on the 2 8pin cables going down to a single 12 pin socket. With cables crossing and Ugh. It was a pain to sleeve. But i made sure all the cables went back in their right places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Sleeving is a bit o a PITA anyways.
> 
> Just so you don't make mistakes when sleeving, pull one cable and sleeve one at a time. It's a bit slow but you won't make accidental mistakes like pins not going to the right places.
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I did. I pulled one out at I time and sleeved it thus.


----------



## Alastair

So I ran a test now. Ran Heaven Bench at 1440P Extreme 8X AA and ran AMD Overdrives stability test on the CPU at the same time. Was drawing about 850W from the wall at 92% that means I was drawing around 782W from the PSU. Machine ran for about 45 seconds before the PSU tripped.









So my PSU on the fritz? Need a new one?

I am probably going to have to go back to my shop. Ask to loan one of their display power supplies to test, and then if it doesn't fail with a different PSU then I will have to RMA. Cause I got 5 years warranty. Imma use it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I ran a test now. Ran Heaven Bench at 1440P Extreme 8X AA and ran AMD Overdrives stability test on the CPU at the same time. Was drawing about 850W from the wall at 92% that means I was drawing around 782W from the PSU. Machine ran for about 45 seconds before the PSU tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my PSU on the fritz? Need a new one?
> 
> I am probably going to have to go back to my shop. Ask to loan one of their display power supplies to test, and then if it doesn't fail with a different PSU then I will have to RMA. Cause I got 5 years warranty. Imma use it.


is your fan ramping up when it goes into heavy load?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> FX 8370 with 4,9 ghz run with 1.40 vcore:


That looks like settings for a pretty sweet low voltage daily clock.









Your 8370 has a quite low VID of 1.263v! ... Mine is somewhat higher at 1.288v.

How does your sample continue to scale at 5.0/5.1/5.2? Does it still clock well? Hopefully it doesn't get particularly hot or exhibit freeze/hang at higher clocks with stress?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I ran a test now. Ran Heaven Bench at 1440P Extreme 8X AA and ran AMD Overdrives stability test on the CPU at the same time. Was drawing about 850W from the wall at 92% that means I was drawing around 782W from the PSU. Machine ran for about 45 seconds before the PSU tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my PSU on the fritz? Need a new one?
> 
> I am probably going to have to go back to my shop. Ask to loan one of their display power supplies to test, and then if it doesn't fail with a different PSU then I will have to RMA. Cause I got 5 years warranty. Imma use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is your fan ramping up when it goes into heavy load?
Click to expand...

must be as iI can feel warm air being pushed out the back of the unit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a white Leadex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the term digital is just a marketing gimick by Corsair. It's like them saying, SP120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All modern hi-end PSUs use PWM signals. Thus making them digital anyway. So don't get too inclined by the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, you need a huge 1000W+ PSU mate.
> 
> In other news, I know someone who would be very glad to get a hand at these.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/1.html
Click to expand...

Only sold outside of us although now more people supply it.i won't buy from the main supplier out of principle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I ran a test now. Ran Heaven Bench at 1440P Extreme 8X AA and ran AMD Overdrives stability test on the CPU at the same time. Was drawing about 850W from the wall at 92% that means I was drawing around 782W from the PSU. Machine ran for about 45 seconds before the PSU tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my PSU on the fritz? Need a new one?
> 
> I am probably going to have to go back to my shop. Ask to loan one of their display power supplies to test, and then if it doesn't fail with a different PSU then I will have to RMA. Cause I got 5 years warranty. Imma use it.


mus hit it on the head. Don't get hung up on digital.

Imo don't get hung up on the USB crap. I would recommended leader or a g2/gs evga (not a nex unit) although there are several good ones the 1250x is starting to show is age. You can just be pushing to close to the edge of the psu. You are assuming you are not pushing 850w but allot can and does effect efficiency the psu may be seeing a spike before your ups.

One easy way to check. Cut your oc on cpu in half 4.4ish see if it cuts out


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a white Leadex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the term digital is just a marketing gimick by Corsair. It's like them saying, SP120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All modern hi-end PSUs use PWM signals. Thus making them digital anyway. So don't get too inclined by the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, you need a huge 1000W+ PSU mate.
> 
> In other news, I know someone who would be very glad to get a hand at these.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/1.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sold outside of us although now more people supply it.i won't buy from the main supplier out of principle.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I ran a test now. Ran Heaven Bench at 1440P Extreme 8X AA and ran AMD Overdrives stability test on the CPU at the same time. Was drawing about 850W from the wall at 92% that means I was drawing around 782W from the PSU. Machine ran for about 45 seconds before the PSU tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my PSU on the fritz? Need a new one?
> 
> I am probably going to have to go back to my shop. Ask to loan one of their display power supplies to test, and then if it doesn't fail with a different PSU then I will have to RMA. Cause I got 5 years warranty. Imma use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mus hit it on the head. Don't get hung up on digital.
> 
> Imo don't get hung up on the USB crap. I would recommended leader or a g2/gs evga (not a nex unit) although there are several good ones the 1250x is starting to show is age. You can just be pushing to close to the edge of the psu. You are assuming you are not pushing 850w but allot can and does effect efficiency the psu may be seeing a spike before your ups.
> 
> One easy way to check. Cut your oc on cpu in half 4.4ish see if it cuts out
Click to expand...

The thing is Mega. If this problem was happening consistently above 800W then I would believe that its my power supply being on the edge. Even although its rated for a peak output of 950W.

But the thing is it happens anything around from 650W out the wall and above. It makes 0 sense to me. If a power supply rated at 850w continuous output cannot maintain 650W out the wall then there is something very wrong.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The thing is Mega. If this problem was happening consistently above 800W then I would believe that its my power supply being on the edge. Even although its rated for a peak output of 950W.
> 
> But the thing is it happens anything around from 650W out the wall and above. It makes 0 sense to me. If a power supply rated at 850w continuous output cannot maintain 650W out the wall then there is something very wrong.


. Im shure you have allredy been told this buy I can't remember any power saveing features on /does your llc give you v droop or v rise when under load because iif it is v rise the games may fluculate load and cause voltage to drop off causeing lock up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a white Leadex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the term digital is just a marketing gimick by Corsair. It's like them saying, SP120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All modern hi-end PSUs use PWM signals. Thus making them digital anyway. So don't get too inclined by the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, you need a huge 1000W+ PSU mate.
> 
> In other news, I know someone who would be very glad to get a hand at these.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/1.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sold outside of us although now more people supply it.i won't buy from the main supplier out of principle.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I ran a test now. Ran Heaven Bench at 1440P Extreme 8X AA and ran AMD Overdrives stability test on the CPU at the same time. Was drawing about 850W from the wall at 92% that means I was drawing around 782W from the PSU. Machine ran for about 45 seconds before the PSU tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my PSU on the fritz? Need a new one?
> 
> I am probably going to have to go back to my shop. Ask to loan one of their display power supplies to test, and then if it doesn't fail with a different PSU then I will have to RMA. Cause I got 5 years warranty. Imma use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mus hit it on the head. Don't get hung up on digital.
> 
> Imo don't get hung up on the USB crap. I would recommended leader or a g2/gs evga (not a nex unit) although there are several good ones the 1250x is starting to show is age. You can just be pushing to close to the edge of the psu. You are assuming you are not pushing 850w but allot can and does effect efficiency the psu may be seeing a spike before your ups.
> 
> One easy way to check. Cut your oc on cpu in half 4.4ish see if it cuts out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is Mega. If this problem was happening consistently above 800W then I would believe that its my power supply being on the edge. Even although its rated for a peak output of 950W.
> 
> But the thing is it happens anything around from 650W out the wall and above. It makes 0 sense to me. If a power supply rated at 850w continuous output cannot maintain 650W out the wall then there is something very wrong.
Click to expand...

Again. We are talking about ns. Your ups does not have the ability to read that fast. You are talking about thousands of dollars of equip to see stuff like that.

I gave you an easy option to check to sees if maybe you have pushed your ps ( which according to your Last post was far closer to 800w out then 650 ) to far. Lower the oc on cpu and try again. If it does not happen again you can rule out dirty incoming power. Which would help allot in terms of trouble shooting. Do what you want this is my advice to you though

You keep saying the unit can take 950w. This is not true. It may have headroom but it is 850w. Don't assume it is 950w


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If that's the case. Can anyone recommend a power supply to me. I know of all the great brands and what to look out for. But I would actually like to try out a digital power supply. Like the Corsair AXi series. Except I don't I want a Corsair unit. Are there other brands that do digital supplies Besides Corsair? And should I go 1000 or more. Keeping in mind that I wouldn't mind adding an overclock to my Fury's in due course. Especially when the moon turns blue and we finally get voltage unlocked for our furries.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a white Leadex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, the term digital is just a marketing gimick by Corsair. It's like them saying, SP120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All modern hi-end PSUs use PWM signals. Thus making them digital anyway. So don't get too inclined by the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, you need a huge 1000W+ PSU mate.
> 
> In other news, I know someone who would be very glad to get a hand at these.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/1.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only sold outside of us although now more people supply it.i won't buy from the main supplier out of principle.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I ran a test now. Ran Heaven Bench at 1440P Extreme 8X AA and ran AMD Overdrives stability test on the CPU at the same time. Was drawing about 850W from the wall at 92% that means I was drawing around 782W from the PSU. Machine ran for about 45 seconds before the PSU tripped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my PSU on the fritz? Need a new one?
> 
> I am probably going to have to go back to my shop. Ask to loan one of their display power supplies to test, and then if it doesn't fail with a different PSU then I will have to RMA. Cause I got 5 years warranty. Imma use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mus hit it on the head. Don't get hung up on digital.
> 
> Imo don't get hung up on the USB crap. I would recommended leader or a g2/gs evga (not a nex unit) although there are several good ones the 1250x is starting to show is age. You can just be pushing to close to the edge of the psu. You are assuming you are not pushing 850w but allot can and does effect efficiency the psu may be seeing a spike before your ups.
> 
> One easy way to check. Cut your oc on cpu in half 4.4ish see if it cuts out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is Mega. If this problem was happening consistently above 800W then I would believe that its my power supply being on the edge. Even although its rated for a peak output of 950W.
> 
> But the thing is it happens anything around from 650W out the wall and above. It makes 0 sense to me. If a power supply rated at 850w continuous output cannot maintain 650W out the wall then there is something very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. We are talking about ns. Your ups does not have the ability to read that fast. You are talking about thousands of dollars of equip to see stuff like that.
> 
> I gave you an easy option to check to sees if maybe you have pushed your ps ( which according to your Last post was far closer to 800w out then 650 ) to far. Lower the oc on cpu and try again. If it does not happen again you can rule out dirty incoming power. Which would help allot in terms of trouble shooting. Do what you want this is my advice to you though
> 
> You keep saying the unit can take 950w. This is not true. It may have headroom but it is 850w. Don't assume it is 950w
Click to expand...

I will most certainly test. According to Be Quite's! specification the PSU is rated at 850 watts continuous yet has a PEAK output of 950 watts.

Continuous power (W)850
Peak power (W)950
http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/301

What I am telling you is the tripping has no pattern. It happens at above 800 watts. It also happens at 650 watts. Its all over the place. I did a CPU and GPU test combined where it pulled 850 out the wall and tripped.

I played planetside 2 at 1080P pulled around 600 out the wall it tripped.

It seems anything over 600 watts when combining CPU and GPU loads, for whatever reason is tripping.

I can pull 750W on GPU's alone by running heaven bench and nothing will happen. It will run all day.

We are talking about spikes. Is there really going to be a more than 100w spike that will trip my PSU at 950W? 100 watts is a big spike.

WAIT A SECOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am running in MULTI- RAIL MODE! Do you think I might be overloading one of my 4 12v rails?!? I just thought of this now maybe I should set my PSU to single 12v rail mode!?!?!?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> That looks like settings for a pretty sweet low voltage daily clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 8370 has a quite low VID of 1.263v! ... Mine is somewhat higher at 1.288v.
> 
> How does your sample continue to scale at 5.0/5.1/5.2? Does it still clock well? Hopefully it doesn't get particularly hot or exhibit freeze/hang at higher clocks with stress?


Its quite a big leap from 4,9 to 5,o.

I manage to get it stable with notch less than 1,4 for 4,9ghz but for 5,0 it needs 1,45v.
At 1,45 heat is accetable and peaks at 58 on cores and 56 tCase.(Coolermaster Nepton 280L)

My rig is set to auto studown if either temp reach 69 degrees celsius.








Because its often alone during looong encoding sessions.


----------



## The Stilt

Your system can easily consume excess 65A (12V) even when you are not running Prime95 or Furmark simultaneously.
At stock your graphics cards can draw 21A each and the CPU at those settings around the same amount (VRM losses included).
Unless you have connected both of the graphics cards to the same virtual rail, or the one of the cards and the CPU to the same rail it definitely should stay below OCP tripping levels in light loads (normal gaming). Most likely your graphics cards will never reach the full load due the huge CPU bottle neck.

Plug in the jumper which shorts the separate OCP shunt resistors for the separate virtual rails and try again.

Dark Power Pro 10 is made by Seasonic and is a very high quality PSU.
I´m sure you knew that already









tl;dr however if you trip the OCP, the PSU shouldn´t start before you recycle the power switch or unplug the mains for a moment.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I will most certainly test. According to Be Quite's! specification the PSU is rated at 850 watts continuous yet has a PEAK output of 950 watts.
> 
> Continuous power (W)850
> Peak power (W)950
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/301
> 
> What I am telling you is the tripping has no pattern. It happens at above 800 watts. It also happens at 650 watts. Its all over the place. I did a CPU and GPU test combined where it pulled 850 out the wall and tripped.
> 
> I played planetside 2 at 1080P pulled around 600 out the wall it tripped.
> 
> It seems anything over 600 watts when combining CPU and GPU loads, for whatever reason is tripping.
> 
> I can pull 750W on GPU's alone by running heaven bench and nothing will happen. It will run all day.
> 
> We are talking about spikes. Is there really going to be a more than 100w spike that will trip my PSU at 950W? 100 watts is a big spike.
> 
> WAIT A SECOND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am running in MULTI- RAIL MODE! Do you think I might be overloading one of my 4 12v rails?!? I just thought of this now maybe I should set my PSU to single 12v rail mode!?!?!?


Peak and continuous outputs are way different than what you are understanding them.

We have values in electronics called RMS, (actual reading on a common meter device) PEAK, (which is RMS/0.707). This is true with everything running electricity. But may not be applicable to everything being rated. However, very easy to be written on paper and mislead people. In your case, 850/(0.707) is more than 900W of course.

I am not gonna trust a manufacturer for the claims. As even Audio amplifiers are rated for the values above like, Peak Watts, and most of the time not by RMS (actual) power output.

Also, like Mega said, spikes happen very fast. You can't see it happen on a watt meter. Your load is not constant too.

Multi-rail to single rail switching is impossible for a PSU. It is the electronics that mist be change for it to behave like a single rail.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Your system can easily consume excess 65A (12V) even when you are not running Prime95 or Furmark simultaneously.
> At stock your graphics cards can draw 21A each and the CPU at those settings around the same amount (VRM losses included).
> Unless you have connected both of the graphics cards to the same virtual rail, or the one of the cards and the CPU to the same rail it definitely should stay below OCP tripping levels in light loads (normal gaming). Most likely your graphics cards will never reach the full load due the huge CPU bottle neck.
> 
> Plug in the jumper which shorts the separate OCP shunt resistors for the separate virtual rails and try again.
> 
> Dark Power Pro 10 is made by Seasonic and is a very high quality PSU.
> I´m sure you knew that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr however if you trip the OCP, the PSU shouldn´t start before you recycle the power switch or unplug the mains for a moment.


Yeah I am running in seprate rail mode. My GPU's are on 12V 3 and 12V 4. They have a max output of 30A each. CPU is on 12v 1 which is 25A I think. I can combine all my rails into a combined 70A single 12V rail. I will give that a shot. Stilt I avoid the CPU bottleneck by rendering at 1440P. I get very similar FPS to the Intels when rendering above 1080P.

So lemme retry my machine in single rail mode and see what happens.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I am running in seprate rail mode. My GPU's are on 12V 3 and 12V 4. They have a max output of 30A each. CPU is on 12v 1 which is 25A I think. I can combine all my rails into a combined 70A single 12V rail. I will give that a shot. Stilt I avoid the CPU bottleneck by rendering at 1440P. I get very similar FPS to the Intels when rendering above 1080P.
> 
> So lemme retry my machine in single rail mode and see what happens.


I a 3 rail psu?

i expect it the problem i think









Damn laptop that lagggg and crappy touchpad-keyboard i need to correct 4 time what i write


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah I am running in seprate rail mode. My GPU's are on 12V 3 and 12V 4. They have a max output of 30A each. CPU is on 12v 1 which is 25A I think. I can combine all my rails into a combined 70A single 12V rail. I will give that a shot. Stilt I avoid the CPU bottleneck by rendering at 1440P. I get very similar FPS to the Intels when rendering above 1080P.
> 
> So lemme retry my machine in single rail mode and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I a 3 rail psu?
> 
> i expect it the problem i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn laptop that lagggg and crappy touchpad-keyboard i need to correct 4 time what i write
Click to expand...

Four rails actually. ls. And you want your higher capacity models to be multi rail.

Still did it in single rail mode. Gonna lower to around the 4.6 mark and see what that does.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. Single rail wins.


----------



## Mega Man

Both of you are wrong. I'll try and post a link that will explain.

Both single rail and multiple rails have positives and negatives.

Neither is better then the other. It is like do you want milk or tomatoe juice?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both of you are wrong. I'll try and post a link that will explain.
> 
> Both single rail and multiple rails have positives and negatives.
> 
> Neither is better then the other. It is like do you want milk or tomatoe juice?


well, there is a positive and negative in everything electrical no?


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both of you are wrong. I'll try and post a link that will explain.
> 
> Both single rail and multiple rails have positives and negatives.
> 
> Neither is better then the other. It is like do you want milk or tomatoe juice?


+1

Ill stick with high capacity single rail.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both of you are wrong. I'll try and post a link that will explain.
> 
> Both single rail and multiple rails have positives and negatives.
> 
> Neither is better then the other. It is like do you want milk or tomatoe juice?


So are you asking him if his needs are closer to cereal, or closer to grilled cheese? LOL

You are correct though, I've had good results with multi rail, and single rail psu's.


----------



## Mega Man

here it is, great posts as are his posts but this is the takeaway.

Quote:


> So final verdict? Single rail or multi rail? Well, with low-wattage units it doesn't matter. OCP on a single rail is useful up to about 40A or thereabouts, which is where most 550W power supplies fall. So with 550W and under power supplies, it's a moot point. However, with high wattage units, >45A on the +12V (650W and higher) picking a multi-rail unit will provide you with an extra layer of protection. It isn't essential, and it has no impact on the power supply's performance. However, it does provide an extra layer of safety in case you get a short circuit. And I would consider it a must for >1000W power supplies; [H] recently tested the single rail Corsair AX1200, but they had an accidental short circuit, and since the PSU's OCP is set for over 100A, the short overloaded and destroyed most of their testing equipment. So there is a danger with single rail units over 1000W.
> 
> So multi-rail is mildly better, especially with high wattage units, but it won't have any impact on your performance or overclockability.


i will add that is the plus or one of the pluses for this

the double edges sword is esp now, you have to worry about balancing rails which can be a big big issue but again either /or _neither are wrong nor right_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both of you are wrong. I'll try and post a link that will explain.
> 
> Both single rail and multiple rails have positives and negatives.
> 
> Neither is better then the other. It is like do you want milk or tomatoe juice?
> 
> 
> 
> well, there is a positive and negative in everything electrical no?
Click to expand...
















not in ac volts, there is no negative nor positive there is line and neutral or line and line ( and possibly line if you use 3 phase )


----------



## Johan45

But if you're going for max single rail all the way. You'll need all the power you can get in one straight line. I have seen GFX cards pull over 1K by themselves


----------



## Mega Man

you can still do this via multi rails

as shown above there are pluses and negatives for both

i would love to know what single card can pull 1kw during even remotely normal use ? IE not L2n, because we are not talking about l2n, remember right tools for right job

i know some of the fastest reasonable ocs with 2 cards can pull 1300w


----------



## mus1mus

Taken from the man himself:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3990
Quote:


> Ok... What's the bottom line?
> 
> The bottom line is, for 99% of the folks out there single vs. multiple +12V rails is a NON ISSUE. It's something that has been hyped up by marketing folks on BOTH SIDES of the fence. Too often we see mis-prioritized requests for PSU advice: Asking "what single +12V rail PSU should I get" when the person isn't even running SLI! Unless you're running a plethora of Peltiers in your machine, it should be a non-issue assuming that the PSU has all of the connectors your machine requires and there are no need for "splitters" (see Example 1 in the previous bullet point).
> 
> The criteria for buying a PSU should be:
> Does the PSU provide enough power for my machine?
> Does the PSU have all of the connectors I require (6-pin for high end PCIe, two 6-pin, four 6-pin or even the newer 8-pin PCIe connector)?
> If using SLI or Crossfire, is the unit SLI or Crossfire certified (doesn't matter if a PSU is certified for one or the other as long as it has the correct connectors. If it passed certification for EITHER that means it's been real world tested with dual graphics cards in a worst case scenario).
> Figure out if there are any variables that may affect the actual output capability of the PSU:
> Is the PSU rated at continuous or peak?
> What temperature is the PSU rated at? Room (25° to 30°C) or actual operating temperature (40°C to 50°C)
> If room temperature, what's the derating curve? As a PSU runs hotter, it's capability to put out power is diminished. If no de-rate can be found, assume that a PSU rated at room temperature may only be able to put out around 75% of it's rated capability once installed in a PC.
> After that, narrow selection down with finer details that may be more important to others than it may be to you....
> Does the unit have power factor correction?
> Is the unit efficient?
> Is the unit quiet?
> Is the unit modular?
> Am I paying extra for bling?
> Do I want bling?


I mean, it's personal preference on which should be considered. I am just a bit wary of these examples though.
Quote:


> Typical multiple +12V rail configurations:
> 
> *2 x 12V rails*
> Original ATX12V specification's division of +12V rails.
> One rail to the CPU, one rail to everything else.
> VERY old school since it's very likely that "everything else" may include a graphics card that requires a PCIe connector.
> Typically only seen on PSU's < 600W.
> 
> *3 x 12V rails*
> A "modified" ATX12V specification that takes into consideration PCIe power connectors.
> One rail to the CPU, one rail to everything else but the PCIe connectors and a third rail just for PCIe connectors.
> Works perfectly for SLI, but not good for PC's requiring four PCIe connectors.
> 
> *4 x 12V rails (EPS12V style)*
> Originally implemented in EPS12V specification
> Because typical application meant deployment in dual processor machine, two +12V rails went to CPU cores via the 8-pin CPU power connector.
> "Everything else" is typically split up between two other +12V rails. Sometimes 24-pin's two +12V would share with SATA and Molex would go on fourth rail.
> Not really good for high end SLI because a graphics card always has to share with something.
> Currently Nvidia will NOT SLI certify PSU's using this layout because they now require PCIe connectors to get their own rail.
> In the non-server, enthusiast/gaming market we don't see this anymore. The "mistake" of implementing this layout was only done initially by two or three PSU companies in PSU's between 600W and 850W and only for about a year's time.
> 
> *4 x 12V rails (Most common arrangement for "enthusiast" PC)*
> A "modified" ATX12V, very much like 3 x 12V rails except the two, four or even six PCIe power connectors are split up across the additional two +12V rails.
> If the PSU supports 8-pin PCIe or has three PCIe power connectors on each of the +12V rails, it's not uncommon for their +12V rail to support a good deal more than just 20A.
> This is most common in 700W to 1000W power supplies, although for 800W and up power supplies it's not unusual to see +12V ratings greater than 20A per rail.
> 
> *5 x 12V rails*
> This is very much what one could call an EPS12V/ATX12V hybrid.
> Dual processors still each get their own rail, but so do the PCIe power connectors.
> This can typically be found in 850W to 1000W power supplies.
> 
> *6 x 12V rails*
> This is the mack daddy because it satisfies EPS12V specifications AND four or six PCIe power connectors without having to exceed 20A on any +12V rail
> Two +12V rails are dedicated to CPU cores just like an EPS12V power supply.
> 24-pin's +12V, SATA, Molex, etc. are split up across two more +12V rails.
> PCIe power connectors are split up across the last two +12V rails.
> This is typically only seen in 1000W and up power supplies.


Say you have a 4-rail 1200W PSU. Each rail should be within 300W or about 25 Amps. You have to be very careful when cabling and must be always wary that you should not overload a rail. Now, you can't clearly run 2 GPUs up a single rail. Or even a CPU and a GPU for the same reason. *Or even 40+ Gentle Typhoons on a single rail, for Mega's case.








*

That's just my concern really.







Whereas, with a single rail, you only need to do the obvious, avoiding shorting the wires and stuff and the calculation for total loading is simpler that way.

And yeah, If you split your loading enough, I feel like some resources are wasted. Or not being practically used. Some rails may be loading them selves a lot while the others,


Spoiler: still have time to cook


----------



## bonami2

Hello is their any Ln2 overclocker here that read is voltage directly from the motherboard?

My gigabyte ud3p 970a

As voltage on cpu z that move with load

And one vrm output on hwinfo 64 that move with load too

1 says voltage is stable

the second says that idle the voltage is jumping like mad

Any idea what the real reading?


----------



## mus1mus

That is common. Vcore will be affected by the variations in Load.

(most stable Vcore and CPU-NB Voltage I have seen is with a kitty given the right LLC set-up)

UD3 R3 has worse variation that your board.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Loop is done. In the process of filling and leak testing now


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is common. Vcore will be affected by the variations in Load.
> 
> (most stable Vcore and CPU-NB Voltage I have seen is with a kitty given the right LLC set-up)
> 
> UD3 R3 has worse variation that your board.


Put extreme llc

Cpu z 1.56volt peak. 1.54 average ((((((((((( UPDATE 1.36-1.55volt idle peak 1.57 volt )

Hwinfo 64 says 1.50 volt vrm vout









Bios 1.5v

Llc seem to do the job vrm wise?

Maybe the reason of my instant corruption at 5.0 at 1.5v. Is that with medium llc the thing was at 1.4v

Gonna test more im using cinebench singlethread and beam ng if temp allow as stress test

Since my h75 is going boil if i put 100% load


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is common. Vcore will be affected by the variations in Load.
> 
> (most stable Vcore and CPU-NB Voltage I have seen is with a kitty given the right LLC set-up)
> 
> UD3 R3 has worse variation that your board.
> 
> 
> 
> Put extreme llc
> 
> Cpu z 1.56volt peak. 1.54 average ((((((((((( UPDATE 1.36-1.55volt idle peak 1.57 volt )
> 
> Hwinfo 64 says 1.50 volt vrm vout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 1.5v
> 
> Llc seem to do the job vrm wise?
> 
> Maybe the reason of my instant corruption at 5.0 at 1.5v. Is that with medium llc the thing was at 1.4v
> 
> Gonna test more im using cinebench singlethread and beam ng if temp allow as stress test
> 
> Since my h75 is going boil if i put 100% load
Click to expand...

And you still run it at that knowing you are no longer stable?


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And you still run it at that knowing you are no longer stable?


What wrong dude?

If it corrupt im gonna do reset it a second rigs that wont be used for at least a years.......

Currently typing at 1.5volt with extreme llc at 4.9 ghz

Im trying to understand this mobo...

Vrm are cooking at 25% cpu load in a game at 75c So still extremely cold... Everything is checked with an infrared thermometer.

And those fx chip can handle 1.6 volt easily.. 9590 chip with like 1.55volt max

Sabertooth and bigger board have better vrm that explain my fake cpu z reading probably


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> What wrong dude?
> 
> If it corrupt im gonna do reset it a second rigs that wont be used for at least a years.......
> 
> Currently typing at 1.5volt with extreme llc at 4.9 ghz
> 
> Im trying to understand this mobo...
> 
> *Vrm are cooking at 25% cpu load in a game at 75c So still extremely cold... Everything is checked with an infrared thermometer.
> 
> And those fx chip can handle 1.6 volt easily.. 9590 chip with like 1.55volt max*
> 
> Sabertooth and bigger board have better vrm that explain my fake cpu z reading probably


Good luck.


----------



## cssorkinman

For anyone who is interested, I started playing with the MSI 990 FXA Gaming and am in the process of giving it a thorough thrashing









http://www.overclock.net/t/1577875/msi-990fxa-gaming-a-casual-review

Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions , holler.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck.


Yea well crashed 10 sec before finishing cinebench well it freezed. Amd like to freeze ahaha

I would need 1.55volt for 4.9. If not more

Il go back to 4.4ghz for now at least i can cool it at 100% load ahah


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> What wrong dude?
> 
> If it corrupt im gonna do reset it a second rigs that wont be used for at least a years.......
> 
> Currently typing at 1.5volt with extreme llc at 4.9 ghz
> 
> Im trying to understand this mobo...
> 
> Vrm are cooking at 25% cpu load in a game at 75c So still extremely cold... Everything is checked with an infrared thermometer.
> 
> And those fx chip can handle 1.6 volt easily.. 9590 chip with like 1.55volt max
> 
> Sabertooth and bigger board have better vrm that explain my fake cpu z reading probably


it's not the voltage that is the issue...if your vrms are too hot they will eventually fail...once the magic smoke comes out it's really hard to get it all back in?


----------



## JerDerv

Finally got the is setup and most of my programs downloaded. My OC its at 4.5ghz and going well. Can't wait to see how far this sabertooth/8360E will go.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> it's not the voltage that is the issue...if your vrms are too hot they will eventually fail...once the magic smoke comes out it's really hard to get it all back in?


Im stupidly monitoring the front back of mobo with an infrared thermometer.

And it perfectly under safe temp im aint pushing it at 100% load and even then this mobo can handle that voltage with vrm cooling.


----------



## Mega Man

just let him do it, we all have to learn something the hard way, he was warned


----------



## The Stilt

The VRM probably won´t burn out since the board has IRF digital controller. Gigabyte boards with IRF controller usually force the CPU to throttle when the VRM hits 120°C. If the temperature is still raising (fixed voltage used or PStates disabled) the controller will shut down the fets at 125°C.

The temperature reading under the controller info (in HWInfo) however is not the actual temperature of the mosfets. The temperature for each circuit (CPU/NB) comes from a NTC resistor placed adjacent to one of the inductors for each output. I think it is safe to say that the actual low-side fets are running at least 10°C hotter than the temperature readout indicates.

The VRM on Gigabyte 970A-UD3P or 990FXA-UD3 R5 can provide (safely):

232.0A @ 25°C
185.6A @ 50°C
134.6A @ 75°C
92.8A @ 100°C
46.4A @ 125°C
0.0A @ 150°C

On OCd FX-8K series CPU you don´t want the VRM to reach any higher than 75°C with this configuration.


----------



## bonami2

Nah but serously no one read the damn vrm never got over 80c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The VRM probably won´t burn out since the board has IRF digital controller. Gigabyte boards with IRF controller usually force the CPU to throttle when the VRM hits 120°C. If the temperature is still raising (fixed voltage used or PStates disabled) the controller will shut down the fets at 125°C.
> 
> The temperature reading under the controller info (in HWInfo) however is not the actual temperature of the mosfets. The temperature for each circuit (CPU/NB) comes from a NTC resistor placed adjacent to one of the inductors for each output. I think it is safe to say that the actual low-side fets are running at least 10°C hotter than the temperature readout indicates.
> 
> The VRM on Gigabyte 970A-UD3P or 990FXA-UD3 R5 can provide (safely):
> 
> 232.0A @ 25°C
> 185.6A @ 50°C
> 134.6A @ 75°C
> 92.8A @ 100°C
> 46.4A @ 125°C
> 0.0A @ 150°C
> 
> On OCd FX-8K series CPU you don´t want the VRM to reach any higher than 75°C with this configuration.


Go says that to the stock sapphire trixx fury running at 100 celsius stock vrm with like 300w load

Vrm will fail under high temp. Current as nothing to do with it.

For the same reason you can pull 300w from a cpu on ln2

Cmon there are guy here who bench on 4 phase at 6.5ghz +

And other that run 5ghz 24/7

My vrm never got over 80

The weak point is the capacitor like i always said. They are rated at 105c 5000 hour. My hdd got 40000hour 30k hour from 1 motherboard

You make me laugh your motherboard will probably blow up well before mine.


----------



## bonami2

Msi z97 gaming 7 throttling point 120c can be increased to 140 or 160c

M5a99fx pro. 140c can be increased to 160 or maybe 180 dont remember.

That was the thermal setting in the bios that no one ever understood.

Anyways how much people put 8350 on 4 phase 60$ board on neweeg and the review are still 4 star + after years of throttling

Ps

My infrared thermometer showed me it can read through 3 gpu and 2 motherboard

Yes it can read the temp of the chip the other side.

And everything is under safe temp.

The safely temp are probably more like stable voltage since higher temp increase current and reduce voltage and cause problem

An asus ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 that my cousin own with 6 phase run at like 70-75c on the vrm stock with a fx 6300 under prime 95

A p5k se cheapo air cooled 4 phase with a q6600 i bough used was overclock for 4 years at 3ghz

Stock clock will run at 85celsius The guy did probably run it at 100celsius all it life and it looked brand new.

My gts250 Hit in front of me 135celsius on the infrared thermometer when i did a furmak run without knowing it was dusty as hell. Cleaned = 110celsius

It still going strong todays after 3000+ hour of gaming


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Nah but serously no one read the damn vrm never got over 80c
> Go says that to the stock sapphire trixx fury running at 100 celsius stock vrm with like 300w load
> 
> Vrm will fail under high temp. Current as nothing to do with it.
> 
> For the same reason you can pull 300w from a cpu on ln2
> 
> Cmon there are guy here who bench on 4 phase at 6.5ghz +
> 
> And other that run 5ghz 24/7
> 
> My vrm never got over 80
> 
> The weak point is the capacitor like i always said. They are rated at 105c 5000 hour. My hdd got 40000hour 30k hour from 1 motherboard
> 
> You make me laugh your motherboard will probably blow up well before mine.












I rarely say this, but you have no idea what you are talking about.

Different fets have different derating curves.

The IRF6894 DirectFets used in 290/390 series and Fury cards as a low-side fet are rated for 160A @ 25°C.

160A @ 25°C
150A @ 50°C
130A @ 75°C
107A @ 100°C
75A @ 125°C
0A @ 150°C

And depending on card, there are 3 - 5 of them (225A - 375A @ 125°C).

Each of your low-side fet (uPA2724) is rated to 29A @ 25°C like I said earlier.

Capacitors being weak point my ass. If you run them at their maximum rated voltage, with extremely high ripple, frequency and in their maximum temperature, then there is a slight chance that they only last for <10K hours. Otherwise when you run the capacitors at <60% of their rated voltage (like on properly designed motherboard you do) and in <80°C temperatures, the high quality polymers will last longer than you want to keep using that hardware.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely say this, but you have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Different fets have different derating curves.
> 
> The IRF6894 DirectFets used in 290/390 series and Fury cards as a low-side fet are rated for 160A @ 25°C.
> 
> 160A @ 25°C
> 150A @ 50°C
> 130A @ 75°C
> 107A @ 100°C
> 75A @ 125°C
> 0A @ 150°C
> 
> And depending on card, there are 3 - 5 of them (225A - 375A @ 125°C).
> 
> Each of your low-side fet (uPA2724) is rated to 29A @ 25°C like I said earlier.
> 
> Capacitors being weak point my ass. If you run them at their maximum rated voltage, with extremely high ripple, frequency and in their maximum temperature, then there is a slight chance that they only last for <10K hours. Otherwise when you run the capacitors at <60% of their rated voltage (like on properly designed motherboard you do) and in <80°C temperatures, the high quality polymers will last longer than you want to keep using that hardware.


Im trying to learn.. Explain the plague of sapphire 7950 7970 blow up in the mining forum if your that good









Im talking of people blowing in less than 3 month 10 to 20 gpu brand new

But explain how crappy a 4 phase without heatsink lasted 5 years + with a q6600 at 3.0ghz with temp in the 100c + under load.

Aint the best but im trying to understand those thing


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> The weak point is the capacitor like i always said. They are rated at 105c 5000 hour. My hdd got 40000hour 30k hour from 1 motherboard
> 
> You make me laugh your motherboard will probably blow up well before mine.


No. Solid polymer capacitors' lifespan is calculated differently than electrolytic capacitors. This is from Nichicon (one of the highly reputable japanese brands).



Life is x10 for every 20C decreased (with an asterisk, in that, it doesn't account for premature failure during to imperfections during manufacturing).

So let's take this Nichicon at "only" 2000K (it's the capacitor brand and rating found on the Asrock 970 Extreme3 for example).

105C = 2000h
85C = 20.000h = 2.2 years
65C= 200.000h = 22 years

Given that capacitors are surface elements of the motherboard, i don't see how they will arrive even at 65C in ANY type of decently ventilated case. A human being gets 3rd degree burn after 5 seconds at 60C. So if your caps arrive at such temperatures, it's easy to know, because you will burn badly your finger if you touch them. So, for a perfectly manufacture capacitor at "merely" 2000h rating @105C, you can expect 22 years of life.

Manufacturers themselves, leave a margin of error for imperfect manufacturing. Not ALL produced capacitors will be so perfect, but most will. So setting aside casual hardware failure, which can occur in any piece of electronics, even 2000h good quality capacitors, have at their "birth" , an expectancy of 22 years. Of course, since "moar is better", motherboard manufacturers go over the top and put 10K or even 15K capacitors on some motherboard, meaning that you will be probably dead and the capacitor will still be in working order. Of course there is always the matter of quality, in the sense that one's rating may be more attendible than others (better manufacturing process). But still, we 're talking about long life.

The capacitors can still fail prematurely (***** happens), but these are "unexpected" deaths. It's not like in electrolytic era, where be it because of the famous stolen formula, be it for the simple fact that all electrolytics dry out as they are being used, it was a matter of time before you go into trouble.


----------



## bonami2

Edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No. Solid polymer capacitors' lifespan is calculated differently than electrolytic capacitors. This is from Nichicon (one of the highly reputable japanese brands).
> 
> 
> 
> Life is x10 for every 20C decreased (with an asterisk, in that, it doesn't account for premature failure during to imperfections during manufacturing).
> 
> So let's take this Nichicon at "only" 2000K (it's the capacitor brand and rating found on the Asrock 970 Extreme3 for example).
> 
> 105C = 2000h
> 85C = 20.000h = 2.2 years
> 65C= 200.000h = 22 years
> 
> Given that capacitors are surface elements of the motherboard, i don't see how they will arrive even at 65C in ANY type of decently ventilated case. A human being gets 3rd degree burn after 5 seconds at 60C. So if your caps arrive at such temperatures, it's easy to know, because you will burn badly your finger if you touch them. So, for a perfectly manufacture capacitor at "merely" 2000h rating @105C, you can expect 22 years of life.
> 
> Manufacturers themselves, leave a margin of error for imperfect manufacturing. Not ALL produced capacitors will be so perfect, but most will. So setting aside casual hardware failure, which can occur in any piece of electronics, even 2000h good quality capacitors, have at their "birth" , an expectancy of 22 years. Of course, since "moar is better", motherboard manufacturers go over the top and put 10K or even 15K capacitors on some motherboard, meaning that you will be probably dead and the capacitor will still be in working order. Of course there is always the matter of quality, in the sense that one's rating may be more attendible than others (better manufacturing process). But still, we 're talking about long life.
> 
> The capacitors can still fail prematurely (***** happens), but these are "unexpected" deaths. It's not like in electrolytic era, where be it for the famous stolen formule, be it for the simple fact that all electrolytics dry out as they are being used, it was a matter of time before you go into trouble.


Thank for this That the kind of thing i love to read









I read somewhere that capacitor lose Performance over time... And read that if they can give the amperage needed the vrm can blow up. And stuff like that.

And yes i almost burned my finger touching them I do burn my finger often because i work on engine sometime so i cant says compared to normal people.

Highest reading i got on them was 80c at 100% load after 4 hour at 4.4ghz and 1.4v

Im planning to add fan and no crazy overclock for 24/7 since i want it to run 100% load so maybe 4.4 to 4.7

Im currently reading other stuff about right now to find what i missed. i can always improve my knowledge


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Edit
> Thank for this That the kind of thing i love to read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that capacitor lose Performance over time... And read that if they can give the amperage needed the vrm can blow up. And stuff like that.
> 
> And yes i almost burned my finger touching them I do burn my finger often seen i work on engine sometime so i cant says compared to normal people.
> 
> Highest reading i got on them was 80c at 100% load after 4 hour at 4.4ghz and 1.4v
> 
> Im planning to add fan and no crazy overclock for 24/7 since i want it to run 100% load so maybe 4.4 to 4.7
> 
> Im currently reading other stuff about right now to find what i missed. i can always improve my knowledge


The electrolytics could lose some performance with time, after some electrolyte was starting to evaporate. I 've no idea how the capacitors can blow up anything...

Well, i don't know how you manage to have capacitors at 80C, but then again, i am just a conservative user at 4Ghz. Everything in my cases runs below 60C, so 80C are alien temperatures for me...

Burn from burn is also different. When i say 3rd degree burn in 5 seconds, it means you get full skin burn. Basically, all the tissue up to the fat or bone, melts. Second degree is blisters. So we 're not talking "i touched my cap and by reflex i removed my hand away". Consider that your normal body is at 37C (hands are actually a bit colder naturally). So anything above that is "hot" to the touch.

Anyway, let's take 80C and a 10.000h capacitor at 105C.

105C= 10.000h
85C = 100.000h = 11 years.


----------



## mus1mus

Whut kund of borung us thus?









Capacitors pop at over volting. They also tend to burn themselves with Frequency. Not current. They don't do that methinks.

80C caps? meh good luck with that.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whut kund of borung us thus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capacitors pop at over volting. They also tend to burn themselves with Frequency. Not current. They don't do that methinks.
> 
> 80C caps? meh good luck with that.


Oh yea crap for the current it was the choke

Inductor's max current: Inductor's have something called Isat which is their saturation current. This should be the maximum current applied, however sometimes the VR will need more power and more current will be introduced. If this happens then magnetic flux will flood the core of the inductor, and then the current will skyrocket and that can blow up the MOSFET. You can see this happen with the GTX570's VRM, there they use those small low current inductors from laptops, and then when users go to overclock they blow a MOSFET. Also inductors get hot because of power loss, just something to remember, just because they are hot doesn't mean they will blow.

Aint for the rest well Just played some game ( the sensor is at worst 1c wrong with the back of my 2 7950 gpu temp diode


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*


Ah, water cooler and no rear fan installed. This explains much. Water coolers are great for the CPU. Bad for everything else around.


----------



## The Stilt

You expect the temperature of the heatsink to be the same as the temperature of the low-side mosfet?
With low power dissipation it is probably quite close, but certainly not when the CPU is under full load.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You expect the temperature of the heatsink to be the same as the temperature of the low-side mosfet?
> With low power dissipation it is probably quite close, but certainly not when the CPU is under full load.


I think he was trying to show the temperature of his capacitors, given the discussion? Although, to me, the center area his is pointing at, seems to be che chokes. But, i have different IR thermometer, doesn't aim like that, so i can't be sure how his works.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think he was trying to show the temperature of his capacitors, given the discussion? Although, to me, the center area his is pointing at, seems to be che chokes. But, i have different IR thermometer, doesn't aim like that, so i can't be sure how his works.


It a dual laser it made to be used from longer distance etc

top and bottom laser says that the middle is at = 70c at worst if i come closer it will be higher it always higher

I can confirm the gun is pointed at the capacitor the choke are like cooler by 2c and the vrm heatsink is at 65 vrm at 72c via sensor

Cant really look the back of mobo because i dont want to wake my girlfriend using a flashlight uh

The back of the mobo is pretty uniform though i point at every soldering pin for each part temp and they are all pretty close.

A fan will probably drop temp like mad. i ordered 3 40mm + 1 san ace . i just dont expect miracle at 1$ the fan... The san ace seem of quality for 7$ But maybe a fake one

I think vrm part have no number of hour like capacitor. They are rated like 60 amp at 50c but they can do more with higher leakage less efficiency and probably vdroppp But still be reliable if not heated and cooled too often.

Trying to understand all those part is pretty hard since i have no electronic training. All learned by myself and google.











Btw seeing Sin Chart of how a vrm is made. Is the vrm send power to the capacitor and after it go to the cpu ??

That would probably explain my 2 VCORE READING

1 vrm output. (Lower voltage

1 from capacitor stabilising power. ( higher voltage


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah, water cooler and no rear fan installed. This explains much. Water coolers are great for the CPU. Bad for everything else around.


I recommend the usual, fans on VRMs and rear of socket.

The Giga cooler on the VRMs also benefits from remounting as it's quite loose.

My experience with Giga board sensors also is quite poor.

No pictures this time Gertie......


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Trying to understand all those part is pretty hard since i have no electronic training. All learned by myself and google.


Don't worry, i 've no electronic trainning either. I just liked physics at school.









Quote:


> Btw seeing Sin Chart of how a vrm is made. Is the vrm send power to the capacitor and after it go to the cpu ??


The capacitors in the diagram above, are on the output, the last stage before the power arrives to the CPU. Those capacitors, mainly serve as power conditioners (filters), to prevent spikes and ripple. Basically, the problem is this. The PSU transforms AC to DC and uses the 12V rail to give power to the motherboard. The CPU though would be fried at 12V, so another circuit must bring down the current to lower values. The motherboard has the PWM chip that "controls" the mosfets, so everything is fine and dandy. Almost... The problem with the CPU, is that it doesn't require always steady power (think of Cool N Quiet, load etc) and the nature of the phase switching, makes it so that the CPU requires rapid power adjustments in the order of msec. That's too fast without something to smooth out the power. This "something", are the capacitors.

The capacitors, have 2 benefits: 1) they retain charge , 2) they can give displacement current every time there is a voltage variation applied to their two extremities (the 2 "legs" that each capacitor has). So, they can both smooth out incoming power and also give power steadily outgoing, because they hold charge themselves, so that the CPU doesn't get power interruptions during the milliseconds that phase switches occur. Of course, being small, they can't give power forever, they simply do so for a tiny amount of time, before the incoming power gets adjusted once more. It's why if you shut down your PC and then your PSU's power switch, and you press the power button in your case, your fans will likely spin for 1 second, even though the PSU is shut down. It's the remaining charge in the capacitors that make the fans spin without AC current from the wall coming to the PSU.

At least this is my mundane understanding of the situation, as an amateur.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> I recommend the usual, fans on VRMs and rear of socket.
> 
> The Giga cooler on the VRMs also benefits from remounting as it's quite loose.
> 
> My experience with Giga board sensors also is quite poor.
> 
> No pictures this time Gertie......


Will probably try to remount it. But will see with fan how it go the mobo is going back in it box after that for at least 6-12 month +








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Don't worry, i 've no electronic trainning either. I just liked physics at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The capacitors in the diagram above, are on the output, the last stage before the power arrives to the CPU. Those capacitors, mainly serve as power conditioners (filters), to prevent spikes and ripple. Basically, the problem is this. The PSU transforms AC to DC and uses the 12V rail to give power to the motherboard. The CPU though would be fried at 12V, so another circuit must bring down the current to lower values. The motherboard has the PWM chip that "controls" the mosfets, so everything is fine and dandy. Almost... The problem with the CPU, is that it doesn't require always steady power (think of Cool N Quiet, load etc) and the nature of the phase switching, makes it so that the CPU requires rapid power adjustments in the order of msec. That's too fast without something to smooth out the power. This "something", are the capacitors.
> 
> The capacitors, have 2 benefits: 1) they retain charge , 2) they can give displacement current every time there is a voltage variation applied to their two extremities (the 2 "legs" that each capacitor has). So, they can both smooth out incoming power and also give power steadily outgoing, because they hold charge themselves, so that the CPU doesn't get power interruptions during the milliseconds that phase switches occur. Of course, being small, they can't give power forever, they simply do so for a tiny amount of time, before the incoming power gets adjusted once more. It's why if you shut down your PC and then your PSU's power switch, and you press the power button in your case, your fans will likely spin for 1 second, even though the PSU is shut down. It's the remaining charge in the capacitors that make the fans spin without AC current from the wall coming to the PSU.
> 
> At least this is my mundane understanding of the situation, as an amateur.


Yea that how i understand it too.

It just strange that i have 2 reading.

One from the output of the vrm

And one for the vcore.

I have no idea what is the good one.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Will probably try to remount it. But will see with fan how it go the mobo is going back in it box after that for at least 6-12 month +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that how i understand it too.
> 
> It just strange that i have 2 reading.
> 
> One from the output of the vrm
> 
> And one for the vcore.
> 
> I have no idea what is the good one.


I am sorry, i can't always follow. Your BIOS gives you 2 vcores? I 've never heard of that before...







What did Gigabyte do in that BIOS???


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Will probably try to remount it. But will see with fan how it go the mobo is going back in it box after that for at least 6-12 month +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that how i understand it too.
> 
> It just strange that i have 2 reading.
> 
> One from the output of the vrm
> 
> And one for the vcore.
> 
> I have no idea what is the good one.




I struggled with the sensor readings as well

One of the sensor readings is just a manufactured reading. But can't remember which, think it was TMPIN1.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled with the sensor readings as well
> 
> One of the sensor readings is just a manufactured reading. But can't remember which, think it was TMPIN1.


Yea well i have sensor that i dont know what they do too.

But those sensor are really vcore

Hwinfo 64 show to voltage output of the vrm

And the cpu z show the vcore

Probably the capacitor are smoothing the voltage or idk since the vrm are lower


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can still do this via multi rails
> 
> as shown above there are pluses and negatives for both
> 
> i would love to know what single card can pull 1kw during even remotely normal use ? IE not L2n, because we are not talking about l2n, remember right tools for right job
> 
> i know some of the fastest reasonable ocs with 2 cards can pull 1300w


I thought LN2/extreme was implied when I said going for Max take a look here mid page left hand side. These are not system measurement but card only http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Yea well i have sensor that i dont know what they do too.
> 
> But those sensor are really vcore
> 
> Hwinfo 64 show to voltage output of the vrm
> 
> And the cpu z show the vcore
> 
> Probably the capacitor are smoothing the voltage or idk since the vrm are lower


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am sorry, i can't always follow. Your BIOS gives you 2 vcores? I 've never heard of that before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Gigabyte do in that BIOS???


The VRM OUT might be the voltages at the output side of the MOSFETS. While Vcore is the final Voltage fed to the Cores. The capacitors have smoothed them out.

By the way, switching is happening within microseconds. Considering Asus boards have Vcore frequencies up to the 600KHz.

Anyway, diving down to the electronics stuff might not be too informative for our purpose. Me need some OC stability results.









No matter how deep you go into electronics, you will not find stability there. Cool your board. That is simpler. And stop assuming you can be stable at that high CPU clock without board support let alone good motherboard. You will fry things or corrupt your data trying to push an unstable OC.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The VRM OUT might be the voltages at the output side of the MOSFETS. While Vcore is the final Voltage fed to the Cores. The capacitors have smoothed them out.
> 
> By the way, switching is happening within microseconds. Considering Asus boards have Vcore frequencies up to the 600KHz.
> 
> Anyway, diving down to the electronics stuff might not be too informative for our purpose. Me need some OC stability results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how deep you go into electronics, you will not find stability there. Cool your board. That is simpler. And stop assuming you can be stable at that high CPU clock without board support let alone good motherboard. You will fry things or corrupt your data trying to push an unstable OC.


Yea that what i think it do make sense.

My current stability is it play game and it can handle 2 gpu maxxed out + fah maxxed out for 2-3 days i consider this not too bad. That why it being 1-2 week that im a 4.4 1.4v

Probably too much voltage. But i dont care it stable.

Without a good motherboard i dont see what your saying here?

THe ud3p 970a is maybe a cheap 8 phase. But it probably better than the first sabertooth with 6 phase. Even the big 8 phase is reported to overheat without cooling.

I am not searching for stability and dont give a crap about the os if you look at my signature you see that i have 2 5.1ghz clock made that was extremely unstable I used the max voltage i was safe to use and got the highest clock i could.

And if you looking even more close i have a [email protected] project. With only part mobo cpu and a hdd. it not a main rigs or something

Even one guy here made high overclock on 4 phase mobo for benching purpose. He had no problem.

My mobo is far from being pushed to the limit. Im not trying to reach 5ghz and pushing it at 100% without cooling..









i dont see why everyone was like it going to blowup


----------



## bonami2

Even myself searching about current and temp of vrm

Realised something

Vrm are rated at example 60amp..... range from 0-3volt

That would mean 60 amp at 3volt no?

1.5v = 120 amp










Damn those thing are hard to understand


----------



## JerDerv

I just realized my new sabertooth is making a high pitched noise.







I'm not sure if it's a coil or something else but it's pretty annoying now that I'm listening for it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The VRM OUT might be the voltages at the output side of the MOSFETS. While Vcore is the final Voltage fed to the Cores. The capacitors have smoothed them out.
> 
> By the way, switching is happening within microseconds. Considering Asus boards have Vcore frequencies up to the 600KHz.
> 
> Anyway, diving down to the electronics stuff might not be too informative for our purpose. Me need some OC stability results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how deep you go into electronics, you will not find stability there. Cool your board. That is simpler. And stop assuming you can be stable at that high CPU clock without board support let alone good motherboard. You will fry things or corrupt your data trying to push an unstable OC.


VRM out? Wait, we are talking about HWInfo and similar? Ah, who cares... At least not me... If i could count all the threads where there was one bugged reading in that... I am sorry, but i have reading comprehension problems with some posts. I don't know anything about unstable overclocks. I just replied to some specific issues. If you are trying to stabilize overclocks, it's another story, that i don't intend to have anything about. If they are microseconds even worse, but at the end, i care more about the substance.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I just realized my new sabertooth is making a high pitched noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a coil or something else but it's pretty annoying now that I'm listening for it.


Could be you PSU. Make a slight change in your frequency and see if it goes away.


----------



## JerDerv

Yeah ill start tweaking stuff when i get back from work and let you guys know what i find. But the computer was up and running with all these components. I then swapped motherboards and added an SSD now i get the noise.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Yea that what i think it do make sense.
> 
> My current stability is it play game and it can handle 2 gpu maxxed out + fah maxxed out for 2-3 days i consider this not too bad. That why it being 1-2 week that im a 4.4 1.4v
> 
> Probably too much voltage. But i dont care it stable.
> 
> Without a good motherboard i dont see what your saying here?
> 
> THe ud3p 970a is maybe a cheap 8 phase. But it probably better than the first sabertooth with 6 phase. Even the big 8 phase is reported to overheat without cooling.
> 
> I am not searching for stability and dont give a crap about the os if you look at my signature you see that i have 2 5.1ghz clock made that was extremely unstable I used the max voltage i was safe to use and got the highest clock i could.
> 
> And if you looking even more close i have a [email protected] project. With only part mobo cpu and a hdd. it not a main rigs or something
> 
> Even one guy here made high overclock on 4 phase mobo for benching purpose. He had no problem.
> 
> My mobo is far from being pushed to the limit. Im not trying to reach 5ghz and pushing it at 100% without cooling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see why everyone was like it going to blowup


OK.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not really, but what is your clockspeed goal?


12 days late but I would say my target if I get an new cooler would be 4.8ghz+ but I don't see my chip doing that at anything less than 1.55v+


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> THe ud3p 970a is maybe a cheap 8 phase. But it probably better than the first sabertooth with 6 phase. Even the big 8 phase is reported to overheat without cooling.


I got curious because i don't remember ever seeing a Sabertooth with 6 phase and it was always 8+2 phase:

"ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 2 with DIGI+ VRM :
TUF ENGINE! Power Design :
- 8 +2 Digital Phase Power Design"

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX/specifications/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not really, but what is your clockspeed goal?
> 
> 
> 
> 12 days late but I would say my target if I get an new cooler would be 4.8ghz+ but I don't see my chip doing that at anything less than 1.55v+
Click to expand...

240 mm AOI is what I would go with in light of the clock/voltage numbers.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 240 mm AOI is what I would go with in light of the clock/voltage numbers.


Something like this if you don't want to spend to much....
http://www.cclonline.com/product/187050/0R100018/CPU-Coolers/Raijintek-Triton-AIO-Water-Cooling-Solution/CLR0950/


----------



## Alastair

So I lowered my CPU overclock down to 4.6GHz @ 1.3325V. Ran AMD Overdrive stress test and Heaven 1440P at the same time. My wall meter reported around 750W out of the wall. That is around 100W less than my 4.95GHz OC. PSU still tripped when put under a combined load of GPU and CPU stress at 750W wall output.

At this point I think my PSU is borked.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OK.


Nah but seriously what the point of quote and writing nothing??????


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Nah but seriously what the point of quote and writing nothing??????


Ok,


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I lowered my CPU overclock down to 4.6GHz @ 1.3325V. Ran AMD Overdrive stress test and Heaven 1440P at the same time. My wall meter reported around 750W out of the wall. That is around 100W less than my 4.95GHz OC. PSU still tripped when put under a combined load of GPU and CPU stress at 750W wall output.
> 
> At this point I think my PSU is borked.


for me black screen sound works then hang has always been GPU failure (my 290 loves to do this under load thanks elpida ram) black screen and reboot\ hard lock sound loop is CPU/ mb/ ram. I do not remember you saying you have over clocked your gpus try adding +10 mv increments to the gpu's to see if the black screens happen faster or take longer i would say if ocp hits your system would just die and monitors go to sleep as the psu shuts its self off to prevent damage then needs an power cycle to get it back running again. some one please correct me if i'm wrong about the ocp stuff also what are temps of your fury's when you black screen as 290's and i bleave fury's lose stabilty fast with temp ex on my 290 1150 core is stable at 75 C but at 82+ needs ~ an extra 25 mv.

any way what do you guys think about deepcools products more specficaly this one http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856025 as it is cheaper than an h100i here in Canada


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For anyone who is interested, I started playing with the MSI 990 FXA Gaming and am in the process of giving it a thorough thrashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577875/msi-990fxa-gaming-a-casual-review
> 
> Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions , holler.


Sweet


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I got curious because i don't remember ever seeing a Sabertooth with 6 phase and it was always 8+2 phase:
> 
> "ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 2 with DIGI+ VRM :
> TUF ENGINE! Power Design :
> - 8 +2 Digital Phase Power Design"
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX/specifications/


No idea people from here and somewhere else said that. And Asus dont support the 9590 on it so i think it made sense.

Googled again and yea it a 8 phase 10 choke.... I have no idea maybe some intel one have 6 phase and some dumb googled sabertooth and found intel review..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ok,


Dead horse.....

Nah im trying to get response from these supposed profesionnal that know everything. But in reality they are so bad they dont even reply with something.

They have no idea what they are talking about as much as i have no idea. We arent Asus Engineer designing vrm.

Most Motherboard these days have over current protection that i never heard was trip with normal overclock? Only gpu seem to trip over those current thing.


----------



## JerDerv

So i change motherboards and add an SSD. I do a fresh install of the OS and re download all my programs. IBT is doing some weird ****. It will give me like 2 or 3 results and then just sit there.... No more results. But it will continue to run the cpu at 100%. This never happened before.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> So i change motherboards and add an SSD. I do a fresh install of the OS and re download all my programs. IBT is doing some weird ****. It will give me like 2 or 3 results and then just sit there.... No more results. But it will continue to run the cpu at 100%. This never happened before.
> 
> Any ideas?


You do have service pack 1 right for w7, what are your clocks at post bios screen shots. Standard question but do you have power saving features on or off?.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You do have service pack 1 right for w7, what are your clocks at post bios screen shots. Standard question but do you have power saving features on or off?.


Actually, good point there are some more windows updates i need to perform. What are my clocks at post bios screen shot? I appologize but im not quite sure what you mean. Right now im up to 4.8ghz







. As far as power saving features i think i got them all but im brand new to the saberkitty bios and i might have missed something.

I ran P95 and had a core fail i rebooted and added a bit more vcore i did get a 10 line run of standard in on IBT after that. Maybe it was instabuility causing it to just stop but not give me a result.

By the way.... Im at 4.8ghz with 1.40vcore







The ud3 needed 1.50 vcore for 4.8ghz. I might get to 5ghz!!!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I lowered my CPU overclock down to 4.6GHz @ 1.3325V. Ran AMD Overdrive stress test and Heaven 1440P at the same time. My wall meter reported around 750W out of the wall. That is around 100W less than my 4.95GHz OC. PSU still tripped when put under a combined load of GPU and CPU stress at 750W wall output.
> 
> At this point I think my PSU is borked.
> 
> 
> 
> for me black screen sound works then hang has always been GPU failure (my 290 loves to do this under load thanks elpida ram) black screen and reboot\ hard lock sound loop is CPU/ mb/ ram. I do not remember you saying you have over clocked your gpus try adding +10 mv increments to the gpu's to see if the black screens happen faster or take longer i would say if ocp hits your system would just die and monitors go to sleep as the psu shuts its self off to prevent damage then needs an power cycle to get it back running again. some one please correct me if i'm wrong about the ocp stuff also what are temps of your fury's when you black screen as 290's and i bleave fury's lose stabilty fast with temp ex on my 290 1150 core is stable at 75 C but at 82+ needs ~ an extra 25 mv.
> 
> any way what do you guys think about deepcools products more specficaly this one http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856025 as it is cheaper than an h100i here in Canada
Click to expand...

Huh?!?!

Fury's not overclocked. PSU trips at 750W from the wall. I know my PSU is tripping cause you can hear it audibly tripping. It is still tripping 750W even with a CPU overclock lowered tp 4.6 @ 1.3325V


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Actually, good point there are some more windows updates i need to perform. What are my clocks at post bios screen shot? I appologize but im not quite sure what you mean. Right now im up to 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As far as power saving features i think i got them all but im brand new to the saberkitty bios and i might have missed something.
> 
> I ran P95 and had a core fail i rebooted and added a bit more vcore i did get a 10 line run of standard in on IBT after that. Maybe it was instabuility causing it to just stop but not give me a result.
> 
> By the way.... Im at 4.8ghz with 1.40vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ud3 needed 1.50 vcore for 4.8ghz. I might get to 5ghz!!!


I don't know about the 8370 but my 8350 needs 1.55 v for 5ghv. Seems like you may ave a good chip there!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I lowered my CPU overclock down to 4.6GHz @ 1.3325V. Ran AMD Overdrive stress test and Heaven 1440P at the same time. My wall meter reported around 750W out of the wall. That is around 100W less than my 4.95GHz OC. PSU still tripped when put under a combined load of GPU and CPU stress at 750W wall output.
> 
> At this point I think my PSU is borked.
> 
> 
> 
> for me black screen sound works then hang has always been GPU failure (my 290 loves to do this under load thanks elpida ram) black screen and reboot\ hard lock sound loop is CPU/ mb/ ram. I do not remember you saying you have over clocked your gpus try adding +10 mv increments to the gpu's to see if the black screens happen faster or take longer i would say if ocp hits your system would just die and monitors go to sleep as the psu shuts its self off to prevent damage then needs an power cycle to get it back running again. some one please correct me if i'm wrong about the ocp stuff also what are temps of your fury's when you black screen as 290's and i bleave fury's lose stabilty fast with temp ex on my 290 1150 core is stable at 75 C but at 82+ needs ~ an extra 25 mv.
> 
> any way what do you guys think about deepcools products more specficaly this one http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856025 as it is cheaper than an h100i here in Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?!?!
> 
> Fury's not overclocked. PSU trips at 750W from the wall. I know my PSU is tripping cause you can hear it audibly tripping. It is still tripping 750W even with a CPU overclock lowered tp 4.6 @ 1.3325V
Click to expand...

Let's Hope. Your mobe could have a short too that when the copper warms it expands and shorts


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Huh?!?!
> 
> Fury's not overclocked. PSU trips at 750W from the wall. I know my PSU is tripping cause you can hear it audibly tripping. It is still tripping 750W even with a CPU overclock lowered tp 4.6 @ 1.3325V


ya if you can here the psu trip than sadly i must agree that it is most likely borked as you set it to single rail. although ive never seen an psu that can swap between being single rail and multi rail ocp


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Huh?!?!
> 
> Fury's not overclocked. PSU trips at 750W from the wall. I know my PSU is tripping cause you can hear it audibly tripping. It is still tripping 750W even with a CPU overclock lowered tp 4.6 @ 1.3325V
> 
> 
> 
> ya if you can here the psu trip than sadly i must agree that it is most likely borked as you set it to single rail. although ive never seen an psu that can swap between being single rail and multi rail ocp
Click to expand...

I can name several. Most of them based off of the Seasonic X platform. This includes Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro like mine CoolerMaster V Seasonics just to name a few.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So I lowered my CPU overclock down to 4.6GHz @ 1.3325V. Ran AMD Overdrive stress test and Heaven 1440P at the same time. My wall meter reported around 750W out of the wall. That is around 100W less than my 4.95GHz OC. PSU still tripped when put under a combined load of GPU and CPU stress at 750W wall output.
> 
> At this point I think my PSU is borked.
> 
> 
> 
> for me black screen sound works then hang has always been GPU failure (my 290 loves to do this under load thanks elpida ram) black screen and reboot\ hard lock sound loop is CPU/ mb/ ram. I do not remember you saying you have over clocked your gpus try adding +10 mv increments to the gpu's to see if the black screens happen faster or take longer i would say if ocp hits your system would just die and monitors go to sleep as the psu shuts its self off to prevent damage then needs an power cycle to get it back running again. some one please correct me if i'm wrong about the ocp stuff also what are temps of your fury's when you black screen as 290's and i bleave fury's lose stabilty fast with temp ex on my 290 1150 core is stable at 75 C but at 82+ needs ~ an extra 25 mv.
> 
> any way what do you guys think about deepcools products more specficaly this one http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856025 as it is cheaper than an h100i here in Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?!?!
> 
> Fury's not overclocked. PSU trips at 750W from the wall. I know my PSU is tripping cause you can hear it audibly tripping. It is still tripping 750W even with a CPU overclock lowered tp 4.6 @ 1.3325V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's Hope. Your move could have a short too that when the copper warms it expands and shorts
Click to expand...

I have checked all my connections and they are all in place, so I cant see where I would be getting a short.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have checked all my connections and they are all in place, so I cant see where I would be getting a short.


He meant metal expansion thru hwat. Though, that is unlikely. The temp is not enough to expand a copper trace.

I have a feeling you are underpowered for the 2 furys. Like the stilt said, you are likely bottlenecking them as well. There's a reason for the double 8s in there.


----------



## JerDerv

little update. I got a pass on IBT standard x10 at 5ghz 1.51v on load. CPU temp spiked at 66.8c but was averaging 59. Socket temp climbed up to 65c and would probably keep going.

I started tweaking things to try and get the temp down.

This is the same chip i couldn't get past 4.8ghz on the UD3.

Whats max safe temp on the sabertooth cpu socket?


----------



## Mega Man

same as normal 72-80c at most !!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have checked all my connections and they are all in place, so I cant see where I would be getting a short.
> 
> 
> 
> He meant metal expansion thru hwat. Though, that is unlikely. The temp is not enough to expand a copper trace.
> 
> I have a feeling you are underpowered for the 2 furys. Like the stilt said, you are likely bottlenecking them as well. There's a reason for the double 8s in there.
Click to expand...

i never sad it was likely


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Running IBTAVX VH 10 runs to see temps. So far 45C for Cores and 52C for Socket (seems high)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> little update. I got a pass on IBT standard x10 at 5ghz 1.51v on load. CPU temp spiked at 66.8c but was averaging 59. Socket temp climbed up to 65c and would probably keep going.
> 
> I started tweaking things to try and get the temp down.
> 
> This is the same chip i couldn't get past 4.8ghz on the UD3.
> 
> Whats max safe temp on the sabertooth cpu socket?


72 Cores as mega said.

Nice work on the socket by the way.









Digi Settings will help you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Running IBTAVX VH 10 runs to see temps. So far 45C for Cores and 52C for Socket (seems high)


Is that with the loop? At what frequency and Voltage? Nice temp drop aint it?

Remember, a fan on the socket and the VRM helps.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have checked all my connections and they are all in place, so I cant see where I would be getting a short.
> 
> 
> 
> He meant metal expansion thru hwat. Though, that is unlikely. The temp is not enough to expand a copper trace.
> 
> I have a feeling you are underpowered for the 2 furys. Like the stilt said, you are likely bottlenecking them as well. There's a reason for the double 8s in there.
Click to expand...

even under clocked down to 4.6ghz reducing consumption by 100watts. Drawing 750 out of my Kill-A-Watt it trips. That's my PSU not maintaining rated output. I'm going to RMA it. Get a refund. And put the funds towards a bigger unit.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Is that with the loop? At what frequency and Voltage? Nice temp drop aint it?
> 
> Remember, a fan on the socket and the VRM helps.


Yeah with the loop. This is at 4.8GHz with 1.476v. Temp difference doesn't seem huge though but still better than a h100i. As far as Socket fans...



I've been trying 5GHz again since I don't remember the stable voltage I was using previously but I can't seem to pass IBT Max 50 even around 1.548-1.56V. I don't really like the jump in voltage of 1.46-1.47v at 4.8GHz to 1.56v+ for 5GHz honestly. Trying to decide if I should up my vcore a bit more for 5GHz or check out what kind of voltage 4.9GHz needs. Once I solve this it's time to put my attention to my 290Xs, then the Intel ES build.


----------



## mus1mus

J
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> even under clocked down to 4.6ghz reducing consumption by 100watts. Drawing 750 out of my Kill-A-Watt it trips. That's my PSU not maintaining rated output. I'm going to RMA it. Get a refund. And put the funds towards a bigger unit.


It'd be good if you can do that.







you might even get better performance from your GPUs with a better PSU. I've seen this on my 290.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Yeah with the loop. This is at 4.8GHz with 1.476v. Temp difference doesn't seem huge though but still better than a h100i. As far as Socket fans...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying 5GHz again since I don't remember the stable voltage I was using previously but I can't seem to pass IBT Max 50 even around 1.548-1.56V. I don't really like the jump in voltage of 1.46-1.47v at 4.8GHz to 1.56v+ for 5GHz honestly. Trying to decide if I should up my vcore a bit more for 5GHz or check out what kind of voltage 4.9GHz needs. Once I solve this it's time to put my attention to my 290Xs, then the Intel ES build.


I would take it one step at a time.









4.8, 4,9, 5.0 & more if you can. Don't go too happy with adding Voltages.


----------



## mus1mus

double post


----------



## hawker-gb

I did 5,0 ghz run.

FX8370 @5,0ghz with 1,45 vcore
Max core temp 64,1 degrees celsius
Max CPU temp 59 degreees celsius
Max VRM temp 52 degrees celsius

IBT-AVX 10 passes very high

EDIT: Core temp only spike short to 64,1,it stays around 61 during peek.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Losing my mind today trying to figure out why Windows 10 is using 4.1GB for "hardware reserved"

Anybody seen this before?



Sabertooth board with 8GB Trident-X kit....

Should be fine right?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Losing my mind today trying to figure out why Windows 10 is using 4.1GB for "hardware reserved"
> 
> Anybody seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth board with 8GB Trident-X kit....
> 
> Should be fine right?


that's weird...almost seems like it's reserving memory for in and out to the video card maybe? Doesn't seem right...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Losing my mind today trying to figure out why Windows 10 is using 4.1GB for "hardware reserved"
> 
> Anybody seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> Sabertooth board with 8GB Trident-X kit....
> 
> Should be fine right?


Poss memory put aside for graphics cards..

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn949749(v=vs.85).aspx

You do have Windows 10 64 bit installed, not the 32 bit one I take it?


----------



## gertruude

wong post


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Finally figured it out!

Had a bad module...

Swapped it out for another one (have 4x4gb kit) and all was well!

So weird though, cause i was using this RAM just the other day with no issues at all... Guess the one stick died...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Finally figured it out!
> 
> Had a bad module...
> 
> Swapped it out for another one (have 4x4gb kit) and all was well!
> 
> So weird though, cause i was using this RAM just the other day with no issues at all... Guess the one stick died...


wow u not h aving a good time of it are u, we should call you the demolition man


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wow u not h aving a good time of it are u, we should call you the demolition man


Agent Smith starring as.......


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wong post


Ahhh Chinese letter delivery..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Ahhh Chinese letter delivery..


哈哈迈克您约克郡布丁


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 哈哈迈克您约克郡布丁


You certainly are....

http://www.xiachufang.com/recipe/1025575/dishes/?page=3


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> J
> I would take it one step at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8, 4,9, 5.0 & more if you can. Don't go too happy with adding Voltages.


Okay did 4.9GHz IBT Max 50 and it needed 1.5/1.512v. I believe Max temps were around 63C for both Core and Socket. Only thing left is to see how much voltage I need for 5GHz. More likely I stay with 4.9GHz or 4.8GHz though at the end

Currently using ultra llc but contemplating on going one notch down since ultra causes vcore to go higher one or two notches when stressed. Deal since gaming isn't as stressful as IBT voltages don't go higher. If I were to go a llc setting lower it might have perfect vcore while stressing but higher voltages in gaming since it's less stressful.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Finally figured it out!
> 
> Had a bad module...
> 
> Swapped it out for another one (have 4x4gb kit) and all was well!
> 
> So weird though, cause i was using this RAM just the other day with no issues at all... Guess the one stick died...


Agent Smith, you have to find a sticker for your case, with skull and crossbones and "Silicon death zone" written below.


----------



## mus1mus

He can actually decorate his case with all the dead components stickers with either cross marks or an "Xs".









With matching death dates!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

This Damn 9590 wants 1.548v for 5ghz....

What a pig!

Keep the jokes coming... Love it! Lmao


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Okay did 4.9GHz IBT Max 50 and it needed 1.5/1.512v. I believe Max temps were around 63C for both Core and Socket. Only thing left is to see how much voltage I need for 5GHz. More likely I stay with 4.9GHz or 4.8GHz though at the end
> 
> Currently using ultra llc but contemplating on going one notch down since ultra causes vcore to go higher one or two notches when stressed. Deal since gaming isn't as stressful as IBT voltages don't go higher. If I were to go a llc setting lower it might have perfect vcore while stressing but higher voltages in gaming since it's less stressful.


It's the load Voltage that matters. Not the idle Voltages. So turning LLC down will not help you taht much.

Anyway, once a stable setting is found, you can re-enable power savings as well as throttling via APM if you are into that.

Last thing, there are chips that doesn't like multi going past 4.8. So might need FSB for 5.0GHz. Not that I always recommend it. But at least worth a try for giggles.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Keep the jokes coming... Love it! Lmao


Hey, we all have our weaknesses! I seem to have a 100% ability in killing stock GPU fans! Last time i had a GPU fan, it was an ASUS back in nvidia 5xxx series. The fan died in 1 month. Now after many years i buy again a GPU with fan and in 1 month it starts rattling, a few months later it goes so bad i have to replace it. You have a talent in mysteriously killing static compoments. To each his own!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He can actually decorate his case with all the dead components stickers with either cross marks or an "Xs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With matching death dates!


http://www.modelsrgo.co.uk/kits-world-1-72-allied-kill-markings.html

Perfect for Agent Smithy!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> http://www.modelsrgo.co.uk/kits-world-1-72-allied-kill-markings.html
> 
> Perfect for Agent Smithy!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> This Damn 9590 wants 1.548v for 5ghz....
> 
> What a pig!
> 
> Keep the jokes coming... *Love* it! Lmao


It's not the VCore per clock that matters. Sometimes its the ability of the chip to clock better than most others. I have a ceiling of 5.2 for my chip. 5.3 mus stable!








5.0 - 1.488
5.1 - 1.525
5.2 - 1.58
5.3 - past 1.63ish mus stable.
You know very well we do love you, smitty.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hey, we all have our weaknesses! I seem to have a 100% ability in killing stock GPU fans! Last time i had a GPU fan, it was an ASUS back in nvidia 5xxx series. The fan died in 1 month. Now after many years i buy again a GPU with fan and in 1 month it starts rattling, a few months later it goes so bad i have to replace it. You have a talent in mysteriously killing static compoments. To each his own!


interesting I've never had a fan die on a gpu in 20 years...I almost always run them flat out full speed as well....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> interesting I've never had a fan die on a gpu in 20 years...I almost always run them flat out full speed as well....


It's a curse i tell you! Either they die or they start rattling at no time! At first i thought it was the PSU fan! Turned out it was the GPU and it only got worse. As with all curses, i was expecting it and i had already bought Arctic accelero L2 plus just out of fear that this would happen. And sure enough, it did! The good thing, is that the Accelero, is much much quieter and also keeps temperatures much lower. And now, i ordered yet another accelero, because i am afraid that the fan of the one that i just installed, will fail.









The only thing with the accelero that bugged me, is that it had some "isolating strips", adhesives, that i was supposed to put somewhere on the PCB to avoid short circuits and the instructions weren't very helpful on this. I ended up putting them between the components that i heatsinked, but it's pure guess work. The other is that while the heatsinks for the RAM stuck fine, those for the mosfets were still moving around when i installed it, but i haven't checked it out since then yet (maybe the glue "cured" in the meantime). Finally, i couldn't put 2 RAM heatsinks on 2 RAM chips, because there were clearance issues (i couldn't install the GPU heatsink). Probably a compatibility issue with the Sapphire PCB design. Anyway, now the card, idles at 30C with the fan at 21% speed, which is inaudible. Even playing Skyrim i can't hear it and the card stays very cool. It's miles better than Sapphire's cooler.

But yeah, the curse follows me and it's ridiculous, because Sapphire bothered to put a huge heatsink with plastic cover and all and the fan started having problems already after 1 month...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's the load Voltage that matters. Not the idle Voltages. So turning LLC down will not help you taht much.
> 
> Anyway, once a stable setting is found, you can re-enable power savings as well as throttling via APM if you are into that.
> 
> Last thing, there are chips that doesn't like multi going past 4.8. So might need FSB for 5.0GHz. Not that I always recommend it. But at least worth a try for giggles.


Yeah. Running my last 5GHz run at 1.56/1.57v. If it still fails I'm going to stick with 4.9 for now. I tried FSB a while back and I've had bad luck. Passes 20-30 runs good but 50 runs I have almost never passes with FSB OCing. Having somewhat unstable ram hurts too.

More bad news, I ordered a used mobo for my Intel ES and it had physical damage. Bent circuit board at top corner by a mount/screw hole. Doesn't really boot although it gets some sort of power (no bios). Basically asking for a replacement as they have a 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Ready to test the fury triple D on a true 5ghz chip... Can't wait until Tuesday!


----------



## JerDerv

So I have a 5.0 OC that is passing IBT standard consistently but fails at high. Also core two consistently fails p95 small fft. I think that one core is holding this chip back :/

Who wants a nice 4.8ghz capable 8370E?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> So I have a 5.0 OC that is passing IBT standard consistently but fails at high. Also core two consistently fails p95 small fft. I think that one core is holding this chip back :/
> 
> *Who wants a nice 4.8ghz capable 8370E*?


if its free ME!!!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Ready to test the fury triple D on a true 5ghz chip... Can't wait until Tuesday!


So after motherboard, CPU, RAM, now it's the turn of a GPU to play the victim role?









Just kidding.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> So I have a 5.0 OC that is passing IBT standard consistently but fails at high. Also core two consistently fails p95 small fft. I think that one core is holding this chip back :/
> 
> Who wants a nice 4.8ghz capable 8370E?


Need more volts!


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

5GHz at 1.56/1.572v passed 50 Runs of IBT Max. Temps were still high at about 70-75C for Cores/Socket accordingly. But better than the 80C Socket with my H100i. Just have to decide if I want to run 5GHz at that kind of voltage or if I should step down to 4.9GHz at 1.5/1.512V or 4.8GHz at 1.464/1.472V. These temps are with the lack of 4X 120mm, 1x 200mm, 1x 140mm fans I normally have running

Next step is to try playing the various games I have and see if I have any crashes. Will have to wait til later tonight though.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Well everything is working out fairly well. I am going to go read through the AMD over clock guide tomorrow and get ready to OC my 8320e on Tuesday as my water cooler will be here then.

Currently I am running 3.7 with turbo disabled. Just fiddled with the multiplier a bit. Running roughly 25-26C during stress testing with a max wattage of, 47.XX.

I know nothing fancy but I have never messed with doing stuff like this.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Need more volts!


Cant, package temps are hitting 62c and socket temps are hitting 68c. Thats with a fan on the backside and no panel.

Oh well im done ocing for the day im at 4.9ghz at 1.488 under load.

ON A SIDE NOTE!!!! I found the ******* high pitched noise!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Cant, package temps are hitting 62c and socket temps are hitting 68c. Thats with a fan on the backside and no panel.
> 
> Oh well im done ocing for the day im at 4.9ghz at 1.488 under load.
> 
> ON A SIDE NOTE!!!! I found the ******* high pitched noise!


Those temps are nothing lol, Also you need some fans on the VRM heatsink btw.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Those temps are nothing lol, Also you need some fans on the VRM heatsink btw.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hey, we all have our weaknesses! I seem to have a 100% ability in killing stock GPU fans! Last time i had a GPU fan, it was an ASUS back in nvidia 5xxx series. The fan died in 1 month. Now after many years i buy again a GPU with fan and in 1 month it starts rattling, a few months later it goes so bad i have to replace it. You have a talent in mysteriously killing static compoments. To each his own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting I've never had a fan die on a gpu in 20 years...I almost always run them flat out full speed as well....
Click to expand...

I had a fan die on an overclocked 6600GT, the card got so hot it melted the mounts and the fan fell off of the card


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Those temps are nothing lol, Also you need some fans on the VRM heatsink btw.


Lol i thought max temps for package where 62c and max socket was 72c? Also VRMs seem to be keeping relatively cool. Whats max vrm temps?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Lol i thought max temps for package where 62c and max socket was 72c? Also VRMs seem to be keeping relatively cool. Whats max vrm temps?


70 on cores and socket is kind of board specific... usually around 80 or 90c though for higher end boards like the kitty.... i wouldnt personally exceed 80c on any board though... the 62c was taken from amd's own program which shows the differential to T MAX which was 62 with the earlier bulldozers but has since been upped to 70 for the vishera


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 70 on cores and socket is kind of board specific... usually around 80 or 90c though for higher end boards like the kitty.... i wouldnt personally exceed 80c on any board though


Thermal shut down is at 85c core temp.

WIth a stock setup. throttling starts at 65c cpu socket temps.

VRMs will throttle usually at 110c depending on how the board is set up.

But you're right. 80c core temps is really pushing it!


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had a fan die on an overclocked 6600GT, the card got so hot it melted the mounts and the fan fell off of the card


On my son's rig I had him set up with an 8800 Ultra (some years back) and that card was so hot I could close the heat register in his room while I'd use it for [email protected] if he wasn't gaming. Great little space heater it was. Actuallu cheaper than the gas bill


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Thermal shut down is at 85c core temp.
> 
> WIth a stock setup. throttling starts at 65c cpu socket temps.
> 
> VRMs will throttle usually at 110c depending on how the board is set up.
> 
> But you're right. 80c core temps is really pushing it!


i meant 70 on cores and 80 to 90 on higher end boards... ive seen my vishera hit 80c it was a tense moment tbh...my sabertooth has never throttled... but its never hit over 80c on socket...at least if it did throttle it wasnt reflected in the clocks or scores...imo 70c is the safe max for cores... beyond that you are playing the odds..


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i meant 70 on cores and 80 to 90 on higher end boards... ive seen my vishera hit 80c it was a tense moment tbh...my sabertooth has never throttled... but its never hit over 80c on socket...at least if it did throttle it wasnt reflected in the clocks or scores...imo 70c is the safe max for cores... beyond that you are playing the odds..


I tired to air cool my FX-9590. It throttled rather quickly.

Used M5A78L MX PLUS for benching. That board didn't throttle ever but then I was using extreme cooling. TEC DICE and LN2.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had a fan die on an overclocked 6600GT, the card got so hot it melted the mounts and the fan fell off of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my son's rig I had him set up with an 8800 Ultra (some years back) and that card was so hot I could close the heat register in his room while I'd use it for [email protected] if he wasn't gaming. Great little space heater it was. Actuallu cheaper than the gas bill
Click to expand...

I had 4870X2's in quadfire folding on a C2 965 rig running 4.ghz... I had it under my desk to keep me warm ( basement , winter, nebraska etc. ) My feet would sweat lol.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had 4870X2's in quadfire folding on a C2 965 rig running 4.ghz... I had it under my desk to keep me warm ( basement , winter, nebraska etc. ) My feet would sweat lol.


The 48xx series where nice cards back then. Miss that Saphire 4850x2. That card actually ran pretty cool. Should have never sold it.....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had 4870X2's in quadfire folding on a C2 965 rig running 4.ghz... I had it under my desk to keep me warm ( basement , winter, nebraska etc. ) My feet would sweat lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The 48xx series where nice cards back then. Miss that Saphire 4850x2. That card actually ran pretty cool. Should have never sold it.....
Click to expand...

I had a KW psu powering that thing, and it was on the edge of shutdown.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had a KW psu powering that thing, and it was on the edge of shutdown.


LOL I bet! Dang 4870x2 aint no joke! I had a 4890 that was just a killer beast and also super hot running.

Got away with running quad fire 4850's on a 550w Antec PSU. It died after some 6 months or so gaming on it daily lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 70 on cores and socket is kind of board specific... usually around 80 or 90c though for higher end boards like the kitty.... i wouldnt personally exceed 80c on any board though
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal shut down is at 85c 92core temp.
> 
> WIth a stock setup. throttling starts at 65c cpu socket 42c core temps.
> 
> VRMs will throttle usually at 110c depending on how the board is set up.
> 
> But you're right. 80c core temps is really pushing it!
Click to expand...

i fixed in red for you

it thermally shuts down at 92, i have several times

and stock without HPC apm throttles at 42c core it will never throttle on socket as it can not get that high but hpc and apm is 62c socket


----------



## ShrimpBrime

OK Mega I thanks you. I Use Stilt's comment for reference.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I´ve been telling this past few years.

"Tctl is a processor temperature control value used for processor thermal management. Tctl is accessible through D18F3xA4[CurTmp]. Tctl is a temperature on its own scale aligned to the processors cooling requirements. Therefore Tctl does not represent a temperature which could be measured on the die or the case of the processor. Instead, it specifies the processor temperature relative to the maximum operating temperature, Tctl,max. Tctl,max is specified in the xxx thermal datasheet."

For example:

FX-8370E
tCTLMax = 70
tCaseMax = 70.5°C
THERMTRIP on tCTL scale = 85

FX-8370
tCTLMax = 70
tCaseMax = 61.1°C
THERMTRIP on tCTL scale = 85

FX-9590
tCTLMax = 70
tCaseMax = 57.0°C
THERMTRIP on tCTL scale = 85

The tCTL output algorithm (scalars) vary between different models wink.gif



The processors actually vary.

TJMax for FX-9590 is 90c (core temps not cu socket temps)

Throttling starts at 65c socket temp. AMI bios has been written that way for AMD for a long time on a variety of motherboards.

I can shut down some rad fans and easily run 80c core temps without throttling for proof, but am limited with my time in arguing you correction of my post is wrong.


----------



## Mega Man

so is this true for all am3+/am3 socket cpus ?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so is this true for all am3+/am3 socket cpus ?


I don't think it's necessarily processor specific as it would be motherboard specific.

Since most of us run liquid cooling to obtain lower temps, and also never run a stock system, who's actually done all the testing?

From the rigs in my pad here, FM1 Llano on Asus F1A75-V Pro throttles at 65c (she's on air cooling) And when I "tried" to cool FX-9590 on air it also throttled at 65c socket temp.

FX-9590 before delid, Cpu socket temps where higher than core temps. After De-lid Cpu core temps are higher than socket temps.

Could be Asus AMI bios?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

4.9GHz it is. 5GHz passes IBT but crashed/froze while opening steam.

While playing Witcher 3 I'm getting ~40C Core, ~44C Socket. For my 290Xs I'm getting ~45C and then ~45C/38C on VRM1/2. Temps are pretty much the same whether my can controller is maxed or minimum. Loving my decision on custom water.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> 4.9GHz it is. 5GHz passes IBT but crashed/froze while opening steam.
> 
> While playing Witcher 3 I'm getting ~40C Core, ~44C Socket. For my 290Xs I'm getting ~45C and then ~45C/38C on VRM1/2. Temps are pretty much the same whether my can controller is maxed or minimum. Loving my decision on custom water.


4.9 is nothing to scoff at. Nice result.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had a fan die on an overclocked 6600GT, the card got so hot it melted the mounts and the fan fell off of the card


What?! They can melt the mounts? The accelero has plastic "spacers", which i suppose is the same thing as the "mounts"? Don't put ideas in my mind!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> FX-9590 before delid, Cpu socket temps where higher than core temps. After De-lid Cpu core temps are higher than socket temps.
> 
> Could be Asus AMI bios?


According to recent post of "the Stilt", the "socket temp" is an on die temp. So the BIOS can't affect it when delidding. With this in mind, by delidding, the surface of the die is cooled faster, due to the direct contact with the CPU cooler, instead of having the solder and the IHS interfering (hypothesis of course).


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> According to recent post of "the Stilt", the "socket temp" is an on die temp. So the BIOS can't affect it when delidding. With this in mind, by delidding, the surface of the die is cooled faster, due to the direct contact with the CPU cooler, instead of having the solder and the IHS interfering (hypothesis of course).


Yes I read his posts. very informative, but cpu and bios must work together. Just because a cpu has a max setting before shut down or throttling, does not mean the bios was written for a different temperature. I've noticed with my Asus boards across platforms with a stock auto all setup, Cpu socket temp at 65c will throttle.

However being my chip is de-lidded and I have noticed big changes, I cannot replicate running a Cpu socket temp higher than the cores.

One reason maybe that removing the copper and where it is glued down to the processor PCB may eliminate any heat transfer from that IHS plate back down to the Cpu PCB. Thus the processor PCB is going to report a lower temp as a result. Since my first Phenom processor, I've noticed a considerable drop in Cpu socket temps every single time I remove the soldered IHS plates and can only think the PCB would absorb heat from that IHS plate and even through the glue.

The IHS plate is a heat collector. The more copper the more heat you can store before dissipation. And THIS brings you back to Stilt's post about copper in the PCB of the motherboard transferring heat between Cpu and VRMs. Or VRMs to Cpu. Even the processor pins accumulate heat and is dissipated in through the socket, so having a fan on the back of the motherboard helps dissipate that transferred heat.

A motherboards bios however can be written to throttle a processor and VRM output voltage at different temperatures as well as CPU temperature output. AMD only recommends a temperature to the motherboard manufacturer, the bios writer ultimately decides at exactly what temperature this should occur. In most Asus motherboards and AMD processors, I've taken notice that 65c was a throttle temperature at the Cpu socket temp and the core temp never makes a throttle but will occur a thermal shut down.

Since my processor is de-lidded, I have an easier time getting my board to shut off via core temps, usually between 85 and 90c while I have seen 82.5c with a running benchmark and 5200mhz pushing up 1.6000v and beyond meanwhile my Cpu socket temp would remain in the late 40c range seldom reaching in the low 50c range and this also does rely on ambient temps which play a very important role in cooling.


----------



## portgas

hello guys, i just got fx 6300 used on ebay yesterday & i haven't decided am3+
please help me choose a good am3+ motherboard for my fx 6300...on my listed am3+ motherboard is :
- gigabyte ga-990fxa ud3 R5
- msi 970-gaming
- asus M5A97 R2.0

- if i'm only using single gpu does am3+ 970 will limit the overclocking fx6300??
- is that possible am3+ 970 able to reach overclocking 5.0ghz - 5.5ghz (custom water cooling)??


----------



## The Stilt

Several, if not all ASUS boards alter the throttling limits from default. By default each and every FX CPU should throttle when the tCTL hits 70. By default throttling is only tripped based on tCTL. Some LPC/IO EC support linking one of the TMPIN:s to the PROCHOT signal, which causes the CPU to throttle when pulled low.

ASUS changes the tCTL limit from the default 70 to 90, in order to allow higher overclocking margin.
ASRock for example have the limit adjustable in the bios, however 70 is the default value for each and every FX CPU.

tCaseMax depends on the default TDP (infrastructure class) and only applies at stock.
On consumer FX series it is never higher than 70.5°C


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> 4.9GHz it is. 5GHz passes IBT but crashed/froze while opening steam.
> 
> While playing Witcher 3 I'm getting ~40C Core, ~44C Socket. For my 290Xs I'm getting ~45C and then ~45C/38C on VRM1/2. Temps are pretty much the same whether my can controller is maxed or minimum. Loving my decision on custom water.


it's odd it passed IBT @5 and crashed in steam. Sure it wasn't just a random lock up or was it repeatable?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Yes I read his posts. very informative, but cpu and bios must work together. Just because a cpu has a max setting before shut down or throttling, does not mean the bios was written for a different temperature. I've noticed with my Asus boards across platforms with a stock auto all setup, Cpu socket temp at 65c will throttle.
> 
> However being my chip is de-lidded and I have noticed big changes, I cannot replicate running a Cpu socket temp higher than the cores.
> 
> One reason maybe that removing the copper and where it is glued down to the processor PCB may eliminate any heat transfer from that IHS plate back down to the Cpu PCB. Thus the processor PCB is going to report a lower temp as a result. Since my first Phenom processor, I've noticed a considerable drop in Cpu socket temps every single time I remove the soldered IHS plates and can only think the PCB would absorb heat from that IHS plate and even through the glue.
> 
> The IHS plate is a heat collector. The more copper the more heat you can store before dissipation. And THIS brings you back to Stilt's post about copper in the PCB of the motherboard transferring heat between Cpu and VRMs. Or VRMs to Cpu. Even the processor pins accumulate heat and is dissipated in through the socket, so having a fan on the back of the motherboard helps dissipate that transferred heat.
> 
> A motherboards bios however can be written to throttle a processor and VRM output voltage at different temperatures as well as CPU temperature output. AMD only recommends a temperature to the motherboard manufacturer, the bios writer ultimately decides at exactly what temperature this should occur. In most Asus motherboards and AMD processors, I've taken notice that 65c was a throttle temperature at the Cpu socket temp and the core temp never makes a throttle but will occur a thermal shut down.
> 
> Since my processor is de-lidded, I have an easier time getting my board to shut off via core temps, usually between 85 and 90c while I have seen 82.5c with a running benchmark and 5200mhz pushing up 1.6000v and beyond meanwhile my Cpu socket temp would remain in the late 40c range seldom reaching in the low 50c range and this also does rely on ambient temps which play a very important role in cooling.


Well, you know your delidding and overclocking better than i do, that's for sure!


----------



## hawker-gb

Deliding soldered cpu?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> it's odd it passed IBT @5 and crashed in steam. Sure it wasn't just a random lock up or was it repeatable?


I know right? I haven't tested to see if it was repeatable, but IMO any lockup is bad news for me even though all I do is game and watch videos on the FX computer. I might go back and see if it locks up with Steam or any program but for now I need to test my 290X OC stability (IMO testing GPU OCs is more timely than CPU from my experiences). For example before going custom water, I ran 5GHz for a while with voltage settings that passed IBT Max 50 Runs. Worked perfectly fine but it would crash occasionally with DA:I. I dropped clocks to 4.8GHz and never had a crash again. Wondering if 5GHz is just not stable for my chip (which I'm okay with)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.9 is nothing to scoff at. Nice result.


Haha thanks. I've done a little GPU OCing so far and I believe my cards are average or below average. Stock voltage with +50% Power Limit gets me 1080MHz. With +100mV I can get 1170MHz Firestrike stable. Haven't tested for stability in anything else. I'll be getting some Intel CPU experience soon too. I scored another 2GHz 8-Core Sandy Bridge ES for cheap. Cant wait for a 16 Core/32 Thread Cinebench Run.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I had a fan die on an overclocked 6600GT, the card got so hot it melted the mounts and the fan fell off of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! They can melt the mounts? The accelero has plastic "spacers", which i suppose is the same thing as the "mounts"? Don't put ideas in my mind!
Click to expand...

In the case of my MSI 6600GT it did.
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1733


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In the case of my MSI 6600GT it did.
> http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1733


If this happens to me, i will never, ever buy GPU with fan again. Already i had promiced myself this, but i couldn't find a GPU sold with passive heatsink that would play Skyrim considerably better than 6570. So i had to buy one with fan. The bad thing, is that Sapphire had metal spacers. Arctic has some transparent plastic spacers that aren't even hard really, you can squeeze them with your fingers. I hope i don't get melt down... I thought of buying Arctic accelero S3, but for 120W TDP (260X) it has asterisk, that it can be used passively only in well ventilated case. It's also huge and if the alignment isn't perfect, it will be much higher than the card itself. It will be like frankenstein GPU. If i get a meltdown, i will probably just buy a passive R7 250 that i 've seen and just live with it.

These are the spacers i used:



^ It also has a second set of spacers, black, but i didn't know the difference, so i put the white ones. Here it seems that they might have different size, but looked the same to me...

http://www.overclockers.com/arctic-accelero-l2-plus-gpu-cooler-review/

Also in the photo, that yellow rectangular thing, is a sticker with about 5 "insulating strips", that i was supposed to put somewhere on the PCB, to prevent short circuit but the manual was like chinese for me about it. I ended up putting 2 in between the heatsinks i added. The reviewer in overclockers.com isn't of any help, since he didn't put any of them... The good thing is that i didn't burn anything yet. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Johan45

That's where those were supposed to go. Under the little heatsinks to hold them in place. Dino(RIP) didn't use them because he wanted to remove them later.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's where those were supposed to go. Under the little heatsinks to hold them in place. Dino(RIP) didn't use them because he wanted to remove them later.


The problem is that they can't hold in place the RAM sinks or the mosfets sinks, because both the RAM chips and the mosfets protrude from the PCB. So when you attach these insulating strips on the PCB, they end up in lower level than the adjacent RAM chips or mosfets. I basically put some right next to the mosfets and RAM chips that i heatsinked, but don't ask me why. I don't know, i couldn't see the use, i didn't understand how these were protecting from short circuit or anything... Which is why i am baffled... They are just thin (like 5 mm) transparent, long stripes, that are adhesive on the one side. They can't even stick well to the PCB, because the PCB has other small components that act as "bumps" and don't allow for perfect adhesion, so i really don't know what i did. I don't know if i put them where i should, i don't know if i had to put them all (i used less than half), the photo of the leaflet wasn't helping either...

Here's the manual:

http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/downloads/dl/file/id/1506/accelero_l2_plus_installation_manual_english.pdf

^ Needless to say that my card had no such part configuration to put many little stripes in cross mode...

The end result is good, temp wise and sound wise (much better than Sapphire's fan). I actually tightened the screws quite well (more contact pressure):



But i 've no idea what i did with those strips. And i must double check the mosfet heatsinks, because i am not sure they won't fall off at any time... Unfortunately i didn't have "eraser" (last time i had eraser i was at high school), so i just cleaned the chips with alcohol before gluing, but the mosfets didn't seem to glue well on the sinks. Oh well...At least it works...still...


----------



## Johan45

I see they put those between the VRM chips so you won't short anything if you put heatsinks on them. Sorry I though they were thermal pads.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I see they put those between the VRM chips so you won't short anything if you put heatsinks on them. Sorry I though they were thermal pads.


But you are supposed to put heatsinks on the mosfets. So how putting strips on the PCB next to the mosfet is going to change anything? That's what i don't understand. They don't even stick well. Some edges couldn't stick well, because the surface was uneven. For all i know, now half the strips may be hanging in the air, while the other half is still attached to the PCB.









Also, due to design incompatibility, it was impossible to attach 2 RAM sinks on the 2 top RAM chips, because the main heatsink would collide with the RAM sinks. So 2 RAM chips are heatsinked and 2 are naked. I hope they don't burn. Unfortunately the naked ones, are in a position where the Arctic heatsink is solid in front of them. So no openings. Any air must come from the sides of the solid piece, after hitting the PCB. I hope it will suffice.


----------



## Johan45

Well it's just a safeguard and I would assume that the heatsinks would help keep them in place , no ?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well it's just a safeguard and I would assume that the heatsinks would help keep them in place , no ?


No, the heatsinks are much taller than the strips. If the strips lose adhesiveness and want to fall off, they will fall off. They don't come in direct contact with the heatsinks. I made them stick around the edges of the RAM chips and the mosfets, but they are impossible to get in contact with the heatsinks and can't interact with them. This is why i am baffled about their use. I can't see any point in them. It's like, you put all the heatsinks and then you kind of decorate the PCB around for no reason, with badly adhering strips.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well it's just a safeguard and I would assume that the heatsinks would help keep them in place , no ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the heatsinks are much taller than the strips. If the strips lose adhesiveness and want to fall off, they will fall off. They don't come in direct contact with the heatsinks. I made them stick around the edges of the RAM chips and the mosfets, but they are impossible to get in contact with the heatsinks and can't interact with them. This is why i am baffled about their use. I can't see any point in them. It's like, you put all the heatsinks and then you kind of decorate the PCB around for no reason, with badly adhering strips.
Click to expand...

Maybe they're there just to confuse people. I have no idea


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Maybe they're there just to confuse people. I have no idea


After observing the picture of the manual for 10 minutes i might have an idea, but i still find it a bit moronic. They say: "Apply the insulating tape onto the circuit components in order to prevent short circuit caused by RAM and VR heatsink interference". MAYBE, they intend this: That the RAM and mosfet heatsinks may fall off at some point and while falling off, hit somewhere on the PCB and thus short circuit the board's circuit. So you need to cover the PCB in all places where they could hit while falling? But then, their picture is a bit idiotic. And they should just say "cover with tape everything on the path of a falling heatsink". I don't know, it's just a wild guess. I am not even sure why and if a heatsink would bounce on the PCB before falling off. But the whole thing is moronic and if that's the case, they should have given more insulating tape. Anyway, if i manage to burn it by falling heatsinks, i am off to buy a passive R7 250 and be done with fans.

Oh damn! I just saw i put the wrong size spacers!

EDIT: Phew, i put the right one. 260 needs the black, 260x the white. So i am good.


----------



## Mega Man

ill show you my solution to fans


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














i never care if a fan dies i may try to make my pc geothermal next ( i saw one on ocn where they did that, it was pretty cool )


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill show you my solution to fans
> i never care if a fan dies i may try to make my pc geothermal next ( i saw one on ocn where they did that, it was pretty cool )


If i didn't read "liquid cooler" on it, i wouldn't know what it is... Is that water cooling or just new liquid coolant that doesn't have any need for radiator and such?

Geothermal PC?









These are extraterrestrial solutions for me... I just wish that there would be some progress on passively cooled GPUs, because their horse power over the years is increasing at snail's pace. They just rebrand old models and you can't get a decent upgrade. Basically they forced my hand to buy GPU with fan, after about 10 years that i was running only passive cards.

P.S.: Oh, now i get it! The holes are for tubes!


----------



## mus1mus

Unfortunately, they can't.

IMO, with shrinking die sizes, the heat generated by the chip is somewhat lessened. But the heat immunity of Silicon is also lessened to a point that it negates or at least put things in a stand still equilibrium.

Add in transistor density that increases every generation, you will still end up with a hot chip needing to be cooled.


----------



## Johan45

I've seen a few of those systems, they're pretty cool. Your in a good region too. Does it freeze deep there? You seem far enough south that it might not be a real problem


----------



## Mega Man

iirc you have to bury them 3 feet down but when i have the cash ( which will be a long time anyway ) ima redo my back yard. when i do that i am laying sprinklers and ill lay some mor epipe for this, ill use glycol and separate my loops with heat ex changers but i think it will be fun !

http://www.overclock.net/t/671177/12-feet-under-1000-square-feet-of-geothermal-pc-cooling/0_100

i used to be able ot find this one as well on ocn but not atm

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?207565-The-Hole%E2%80%A6Geothermal-Loop%E2%80%A656K-Warning!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Unfortunately, they can't.
> 
> IMO, with shrinking die sizes, the heat generated by the chip is somewhat lessened. But the heat immunity of Silicon is also lessened to a point that it negates or at least put things in a stand still equilibrium.
> 
> Add in transistor density that increases every generation, you will still end up with a hot chip needing to be cooled.


Well, you know about GPUs more than i do... So, i guess you make sense. It's just so disappointing. I mean, i don't know about USA, but here shops still sell passive HD5450 new! These are like 2010 models and they are still selling. The R7 240 which comes in passive models by virtually all manufacturers, is "newer" chip, but comes with less shaders than the HD6570. Then you have 1 passive Sapphire 250 and that's it. Basically, you can't play Skyrim on high on ultra with any passive card. Which is a 2011 game, no? And the Sapphire 250 passive doesn't make much sense. It's not good enough. I mean, if you want to upgrade from HD6570, you may as well upgrade to something that you can feel the difference much and run comfortably the few games i have. The modern games i have are: DAO, DAI, Shogun II, Europa Universalis IV, Oblivion and Skyrim. Of these, DAI (assuming i will ever play it again) and Skyrim are the most demanding and from all the googling i did, i concluded that you need at least a 250X to play on high details, so i went 260X to have a safety margin. So 250 is kind of "good, but not good enough". Which isn't surprising why only Sapphire makes a passive version of it (and ugly as hell too). But it's depressing...

Anyway, i have a 2nd Arctic Accelero L2 Plus coming next week, so if this one has a fan failure too, i will be able to replace it on the spot...More than this, i can't do... i HATE gpu fans with a passion! Once, in socket A, i had a little rattling GPU fan. I removed the GPU to inspect it , i put it back on, flame, kaboom. I hadn't seated it well, it burnt through the bus, across the motherboard and left scorch mark to the side panel of the case. Basically, killed GPU-motherboard in 1 second. Ever since then, i ALWAYS have problem with GPU fans. Another ASUS lasted just 1 month (this was the failure record). I hate them and they hate me. And i also hate GPU manufacturers, because they use custom mounting schemes, that don't allow you to simply replace the damn fan with another. They put these big heatsinks, with plastic covers, dual PCI exhaust and then the fan fails and it's all a paperweight.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> *Well, you know about GPUs more than i do... So, i guess you make sense. It's just so disappointing*. I mean, i don't know about USA, but here shops still sell passive HD5450 new! These are like 2010 models and they are still selling. The R7 240 which comes in passive models by virtually all manufacturers, is "newer" chip, but comes with less shaders than the HD6570. Then you have 1 passive Sapphire 250 and that's it. Basically, you can't play Skyrim on high on ultra with any passive card. Which is a 2011 game, no? And the Sapphire 250 passive doesn't make much sense. It's not good enough. I mean, if you want to upgrade from HD6570, you may as well upgrade to something that you can feel the difference much and run comfortably the few games i have. The modern games i have are: DAO, DAI, Shogun II, Europa Universalis IV, Oblivion and Skyrim. Of these, DAI (assuming i will ever play it again) and Skyrim are the most demanding and from all the googling i did, i concluded that you need at least a 250X to play on high details, so i went 260X to have a safety margin. So 250 is kind of "good, but not good enough". Which isn't surprising why only Sapphire makes a passive version of it (and ugly as hell too). But it's depressing...
> 
> Anyway, i have a 2nd Arctic Accelero L2 Plus coming next week, so if this one has a fan failure too, i will be able to replace it on the spot...More than this, i can't do... i HATE gpu fans with a passion! Once, in socket A, i had a little rattling GPU fan. I removed the GPU to inspect it , i put it back on, flame, kaboom. I hadn't seated it well, it burnt through the bus, across the motherboard and left scorch mark to the side panel of the case. Basically, killed GPU-motherboard in 1 second. Ever since then, i ALWAYS have problem with GPU fans. Another ASUS lasted just 1 month (this was the failure record). I hate them and they hate me. And i also hate GPU manufacturers, because they use custom mounting schemes, that don't allow you to simply replace the damn fan with another. They put these big heatsinks, with plastic covers, dual PCI exhaust and then the fan fails and it's all a paperweight.


Fact is, I don't. ;P

And didn't take into account that you are looking at mid tier cards when talking about being passive cooled.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc you have to bury them 3 feet down but when i have the cash ( which will be a long time anyway ) ima redo my back yard. when i do that i am laying sprinklers and ill lay some mor epipe for this, ill use glycol and separate my loops with heat ex changers but i think it will be fun !
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/671177/12-feet-under-1000-square-feet-of-geothermal-pc-cooling/0_100
> 
> i used to be able ot find this one as well on ocn but not atm
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?207565-The-Hole%E2%80%A6Geothermal-Loop%E2%80%A656K-Warning!


Here's another one http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/759850-Journey-to-geothermal?highlight=geothermal


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fact is, I don't. ;P
> 
> And didn't take into account that you are looking at mid tier cards when talking about being passive cooled.


No, trust me, you know more about GPUs than i do.







Unless we want to talk about GPUs up to 50W TDP.







I was looking for a passive card, that would allow me to play Skyrim on high-ultra. I was actually getting over 40 fps on medium with HD6570, but in Skyrim i realized that you need to be able to see distant enemies as far as possible. And increasing viewing distance was killing the 6570. It's also very useful to have maxed graphics to be able to spot ore veins. Otherwise i wouldn't have bothered. I actually finished playing DAI on the 6570 at 20something fps and didn't bother me. But with Skyrim you have to be able to look at details. And there is nothing passively cooled beyond Sapphire 250. So...i had to go with fan... Even arctic S3 can't cool 260X passively. I wish that 4 years later, they would have released a passive GPU capable to play Skyrim at high details, but i was asking for too much.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No, trust me, you know more about GPUs than i do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we want to talk about GPUs up to 50W TDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a passive card, that would allow me to play Skyrim on high-ultra. I was actually getting over 40 fps on medium with HD6570, but in Skyrim i realized that you need to be able to see distant enemies as far as possible. And increasing viewing distance was killing the 6570. It's also very useful to have maxed graphics to be able to spot ore veins. Otherwise i wouldn't have bothered. I actually finished playing DAI on the 6570 at 20something fps and didn't bother me. But with Skyrim you have to be able to look at details. And there is nothing passively cooled beyond Sapphire 250. So...i had to go with fan... Even arctic S3 can't cool 260X passively. *I wish that 4 years later, they would have released a passive GPU capable to play Skyrim at high details, but i was asking for too much.*


I see a problem with that.

4 from now, you may no longer be playing SKYRIM. Unless of course you are too in-love and attached to game more than you are to a woman.









How about looking for a bigger cooler? And or moar air flow into the case?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *portgas*
> 
> hello guys, i just got fx 6300 used on ebay yesterday & i haven't decided am3+
> please help me choose a good am3+ motherboard for my fx 6300...on my listed am3+ motherboard is :
> - gigabyte ga-990fxa ud3 R5
> - msi 970-gaming
> - asus M5A97 R2.0
> 
> - if i'm only using single gpu does am3+ 970 will limit the overclocking fx6300??
> - is that possible am3+ 970 able to reach overclocking 5.0ghz - 5.5ghz (custom water cooling)??


1- giga 990FX
2- No 970 has 16x and 4x pcie so if you choose to crossfire you are crippled by the x4
powerphases and vrm's on 970 are most likely what will limit overclocking on 970 vs 990fx or 990

3 Possible but not too sure on that


----------



## mus1mus

me sad.









My first ever hi-end card died. R9 290 with a very good Hynix Memory.

So long my friend.....

For the memory of you, I present your greatest hits! R.I.P

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5607835/fs/5618528/fs/5618504/fs/5608463/fs/5609270/fs/5618444/fs/5607969

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5661030/fs/5662677/fs/5661065/fs/5660881/fs/5662861/fs/5661261/fs/5660594


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever hi-end card died. R9 290 with a very good Hynix Memory.
> 
> So long my friend.....
> 
> For the memory of you, I present your greatest hits! R.I.P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5607835/fs/5618528/fs/5618504/fs/5608463/fs/5609270/fs/5618444/fs/5607969
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5661030/fs/5662677/fs/5661065/fs/5660881/fs/5662861/fs/5661261/fs/5660594


so much murder and death in this thread lately...i hope i dont get the curse


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever hi-end card died. R9 290 with a very good Hynix Memory.
> 
> So long my friend.....
> 
> For the memory of you, I present your greatest hits! R.I.P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5607835/fs/5618528/fs/5618504/fs/5608463/fs/5609270/fs/5618444/fs/5607969
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5661030/fs/5662677/fs/5661065/fs/5660881/fs/5662861/fs/5661261/fs/5660594
> 
> 
> 
> so much murder and death in this thread lately...i hope i dont get the curse
Click to expand...

Though, I didn't. She sat on the bench dead when I came in a week ago. Did everything to revive her. Such a loss.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever hi-end card died. R9 290 with a very good Hynix Memory.
> 
> So long my friend.....
> 
> For the memory of you, I present your greatest hits! R.I.P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5607835/fs/5618528/fs/5618504/fs/5608463/fs/5609270/fs/5618444/fs/5607969
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5661030/fs/5662677/fs/5661065/fs/5660881/fs/5662861/fs/5661261/fs/5660594


I told you not to lend it to Agent Smithy.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever hi-end card died. R9 290 with a very good Hynix Memory.
> 
> So long my friend.....
> 
> For the memory of you, I present your greatest hits! R.I.P
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5607835/fs/5618528/fs/5618504/fs/5608463/fs/5609270/fs/5618444/fs/5607969
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5661030/fs/5662677/fs/5661065/fs/5660881/fs/5662861/fs/5661261/fs/5660594
> 
> 
> 
> I told you not to lend it to Agent Smithy.....
Click to expand...

Careful, He might haunt you next.









I have a feeling his VooDoo did this.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No, trust me, you know more about GPUs than i do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we want to talk about GPUs up to 50W TDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a passive card, that would allow me to play Skyrim on high-ultra. I was actually getting over 40 fps on medium with HD6570, but in Skyrim i realized that you need to be able to see distant enemies as far as possible. And increasing viewing distance was killing the 6570. It's also very useful to have maxed graphics to be able to spot ore veins. Otherwise i wouldn't have bothered. I actually finished playing DAI on the 6570 at 20something fps and didn't bother me. But with Skyrim you have to be able to look at details. And there is nothing passively cooled beyond Sapphire 250. So...i had to go with fan... Even arctic S3 can't cool 260X passively. I wish that 4 years later, they would have released a passive GPU capable to play Skyrim at high details, but i was asking for too much.


You might want to read this thread. Sometimes ugly is better.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1577157/aftermarket-cooler-for-r9-290-pcs


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No, trust me, you know more about GPUs than i do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we want to talk about GPUs up to 50W TDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a passive card, that would allow me to play Skyrim on high-ultra. I was actually getting over 40 fps on medium with HD6570, but in Skyrim i realized that you need to be able to see distant enemies as far as possible. And increasing viewing distance was killing the 6570. It's also very useful to have maxed graphics to be able to spot ore veins. Otherwise i wouldn't have bothered. I actually finished playing DAI on the 6570 at 20something fps and didn't bother me. But with Skyrim you have to be able to look at details. And there is nothing passively cooled beyond Sapphire 250. So...i had to go with fan... Even arctic S3 can't cool 260X passively. I wish that 4 years later, they would have released a passive GPU capable to play Skyrim at high details, but i was asking for too much.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to read this thread. Sometimes ugly is better.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577157/aftermarket-cooler-for-r9-290-pcs
Click to expand...

I don't always agree with Doyll, but I most certainly respect him - a good fellow.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Cleaning out the house to accommodate the PC and for a clean look. Broke down all the boxes (w/ no warranty) in one of the base ment rooms (man cave) and it seemed to weigh around 20-30lbs. Lots of more boxes to go.

Found some parts but missing quite a few. It's like a scavenger hunt.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Cleaning out the house to accommodate the PC and for a clean look. Broke down all the boxes (w/ no warranty) in one of the base ment rooms (man cave) and it seemed to weigh around 20-30lbs. Lots of more boxes to go.
> 
> Found some parts but missing quite a few. It's like a scavenger hunt.


it always pisses me off.. i look for something in all my boxes and never can find it then when looking for something else after i buy the replacement i find it...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Cleaning out the house to accommodate the PC and for a clean look. Broke down all the boxes (w/ no warranty) in one of the base ment rooms (man cave) and it seemed to weigh around 20-30lbs. Lots of more boxes to go.
> 
> Found some parts but missing quite a few. It's like a scavenger hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it always pisses me off.. i look for something in all my boxes and never can find it then when looking for something else after i buy the replacement i find it...
Click to expand...

Y splitters for fans are my biggest issue.....and TIM, can never find it when i really need it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Cleaning out the house to accommodate the PC and for a clean look. Broke down all the boxes (w/ no warranty) in one of the base ment rooms (man cave) and it seemed to weigh around 20-30lbs. Lots of more boxes to go.
> 
> Found some parts but missing quite a few. It's like a scavenger hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it always pisses me off.. i look for something in all my boxes and never can find it then when looking for something else after i buy the replacement i find it...
Click to expand...

Atm I am missing 2 tube of ic diamond and 1 6100. Cry


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> it always pisses me off.. i look for something in all my boxes and never can find it then when looking for something else after i buy the replacement i find it...


Always happens. Although I always find a use for the extra replacement later on, but doesn't help with the wallet/saving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Y splitters for fans are my biggest issue.....and TIM, can never find it when i really need it


Same with me on the TIM. I have AS Ceramique 2, Dynex, AS5, PK-3, Thermalright, and several small EK TIM but they are really hard to find when I need them. Only reason I have EK TIM readily available is since I got 3 from my CPU and 2 GPU waterblocks recently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Atm I am missing 2 tube of ic diamond and 1 6100. Cry


My biggest problems are my HDDs, PSUs, and SATA cables. So many extra sata cables but always missing when I am putting a computer together.

I wish a Dual-AM2+ Socket motherboard existed. I wouldn't mind putting my Athlon X2 CPUs together with 10-12GB of DDR2 RAM to some sort of use.


----------



## Bkpizza

Hey Undervolter, can't find one of these anymore??

http://www.legitreviews.com/powercolor-radeon-hd-7850-scs3-1gb-passive-video-card-review_2213

or this for previous gen

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fanless-graphics-card-scs3-hd6850,2990.html


----------



## Mega Man

I will never understand passive cards. Except htpcs. But for media only. But then why not just go fm2? Far better solution imo


----------



## Bkpizza

Yeah gaming kills em, I had passive 8600gt and was only ok after I put an 80mm fan on it.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

that fx thief has been in my benchroom too mega.... 2x 6100's in 6 months


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I see a problem with that.
> 
> 4 from now, you may no longer be playing SKYRIM. Unless of course you are too in-love and attached to game more than you are to a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about looking for a bigger cooler? And or moar air flow into the case?


Oh don't worry, my favourite RPG that i still play is Wizardry 8 (2001) and the only flight simulator i play is F22 Total Air War (1999) in the form of v2.0 (comunity developed). I still play the original Sid Meier's Pirates in Amstrad Emulator. I don't like new games much. RPGs and some strategic are the only ones that still catch my eye. In Skyrim i love archery and sneaking. I installed a mod to show archery killmove camera in every shot. I can't get enough of it.







The game is silly in handling the damage, compared to old RPGs, but i like the sneaking-poison arrow combo.

Arctic has a bigger passive cooler, the S3. But even the S3, for 260X, has asterisk, to use without fan only in "well ventilated case". Which means it will be quasi-cooking without fan. So i gain nothing over the Accelero L2 Plus, which is very quiet. Otherwise, you must use the "turbo module", which is essentially a fan. Moar airflow also means moar noise and i hate noise.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You might want to read this thread. Sometimes ugly is better.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577157/aftermarket-cooler-for-r9-290-pcs


Thanks, but if i understand, he zip ties 120mm fans, while having removed the heatsink? So on bare die? It's too adventurous for me. It sounds good for an emergency, but at this point, no advantage over accelero L2. Now, if i could avoid a fan altogether, then i 'd see a use for this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Hey Undervolter, can't find one of these anymore??
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/powercolor-radeon-hd-7850-scs3-1gb-passive-video-card-review_2213
> 
> or this for previous gen
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fanless-graphics-card-scs3-hd6850,2990.html


The 6850 is no longer on sale anywhere:

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/categoria.aspx?libera=hd+6850

The 7850 is only on sale from Club3D (yikes) and has a fan and another dual fan from Sapphire:

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_schede-grafiche_hd_7850.aspx

Shops here don't keep for long cards of previous generations, unless they are...passive HD5450, which seem eternal. But thanks for the suggestions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I will never understand passive cards. Except htpcs. But for media only. But then why not just go fm2? Far better solution imo


It's simple. I have 6 games post 2007. Or maybe 7, i have Silent Hunter III, but i don't remember when it came out. I mainly play pre-2007 games. So i am not what you 'd call a gamer. The computers i mainly want them to do video encoding. APUs suck in video encoding, FX are great. So why go FM2, instead of AM3? Just to play 7 games? It's not like i play them for hours and hours every day either. I 've installed Skyrim In April or May i think? In the main story, i haven't done "Diplomatic Immunity" quest yet, ever. Too much mod digging and learning. First time ever i used FXAA (i had to read on that, because i didn't know what it was). I haven't played anything from "Dawnguard" DLC yet. I 've done "Dragonborn" once. I also bought Oblivion and i haven't played it yet. With my usual pace, 4 years from now i will just begin to feel bored with Skyrim and Oblivion and by that time i will be glad to return to DAO and Shogun II. New games are either overcomplicated or oversimplified for me. For Skyrim i had to read and restart a gazillion times. Too many things i didn't know about modding, stability, etc. I can't do that for every game. And I liked Total War Shogun I more than Shogun II. The other Total war series, i don't like, because they have too many different units for me to care to learn their characteristics. So i am difficult to satisfy.

I will have to stick with the accelero L2 Plus... Which, aside the fact of the insulating strips that i put by chance on the PCB, otherwise is good. I just would have preferred if i didn't have to worry about fan failing.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Careful, He might haunt you next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling his VooDoo did this.


that thought brought back memories. used to have a lot fun with this little fella back in the day(5/04 file date).











ud


----------



## Alastair

When it comes to fanless GPU's isn't the Gainward Phantom a viable option? I think it's a GTX760.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When it comes to fanless GPU's isn't the Gainward Phantom a viable option? I think it's a GTX760.


This thing has *2* fans!

https://www.eprezzo.com/scheda-grafica/25387-gainward-geforce-gtx-760-phantom-2-gb-gddr5-pci-express-x16-scheda-grafica-4260183362999.html?utm_source=trovaprezzi&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prodotto

Plus:
1) Too high TDP (170W) = i will have to increase case fans RPM (more noise), my PSU will become marginal and i will have to change it.
2) Overkill for my needs. I am not going to pay for something i don't need more than i paid for my CPU itself. I already just gave 125 euros for R7 260X + Arctic accelero and another 20 euros for a 2nd accelero coming this week. I am not going to pay another 176 euros for an overkill GPU with TWO fans, plus new PSU (my PSU is actually already new) + more noise (i have already to pass through hoops to find case without front mesh, without top fans and with a side fan, to reduce noise to a minimum. Starting cranking up all case fans, because now i will have a 170W GPU next to a 125W CPU is crazy).
3) I really don't like Nvidia, but i could overlook that if it was a good option.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This thing has *2* fans!
> 
> https://www.eprezzo.com/scheda-grafica/25387-gainward-geforce-gtx-760-phantom-2-gb-gddr5-pci-express-x16-scheda-grafica-4260183362999.html?utm_source=trovaprezzi&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prodotto
> 
> Plus:
> 1) Too high TDP (170W) = i will have to increase case fans RPM (more noise), my PSU will become marginal and i will have to change it.
> 2) Overkill for my needs. I am not going to pay for something i don't need more than i paid for my CPU itself. I already just gave 125 euros for R7 260X + Arctic accelero and another 20 euros for a 2nd accelero coming this week. I am not going to pay another 176 euros for an overkill GPU with TWO fans, plus new PSU (my PSU is actually already new) + more noise (i have already to pass through hoops to find case without front mesh, without top fans and with a side fan, to reduce noise to a minimum. Starting cranking up all case fans, because now i will have a 170W GPU next to a 125W CPU is crazy).
> 3) *I really don't like Nvidia*, but i could overlook that if it was a good option.


May i ask why?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> May i ask why?


For it's Intel-like tactics and because i prefer to support AMD.


----------



## Mike The Owl

@undervolter...

There seems to be a great shortage of passive cards for light gaming...knowing the prices in Italia ...!!!!!

Found this local to me

http://www.cclonline.com/product/166862/GT740-DCSL-2GD3/Graphics-Cards/Asus-GT740-DCSL-2GD3-Graphics-Card-GeForce-GT740-2GB-PCI-Express-3-0-VGA-DVI-HDMI/VGA2732/

Any good for your needs, I know it's not AMD/ATI but you never know....

See

http://www.cclonline.com/category/430/PC-Components/Graphics-Cards/attributeslist/1075002/


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> @undervolter...
> 
> There seems to be a great shortage of passive cards for light gaming...knowing the prices in Italia ...!!!!!
> 
> Found this local to me
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/166862/GT740-DCSL-2GD3/Graphics-Cards/Asus-GT740-DCSL-2GD3-Graphics-Card-GeForce-GT740-2GB-PCI-Express-3-0-VGA-DVI-HDMI/VGA2732/
> 
> Any good for your needs, I know it's not AMD/ATI but you never know....
> 
> See
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/category/430/PC-Components/Graphics-Cards/attributeslist/1075002/


Thanks, the GT 740 seems to be about the same horsepower as R7 250, which is the best passive AMD card i can find here. So yes, it's an option in general, but i think it will have trouble to run modded skyrim at ultra on 1080p. Which is exactly why i didn't buy the passive R7 250 and instead i went R7 260X with fan...

The rest of the offerings, the various 210, etc, are too weak. I have several spare HD5450 and HD6450 and i have 2 passive HD6570. So anything below GT 740 isn't worth it, because i alrady have its AMD equivalent. My HD6570 actually overclock successfully to HD 6670 levels.

The passive GT 740 looks good from a TDP point of view, if i decide to change one of my rigs that currently have HD6570. But i don't see it happening, as i don't play on those rigs.

Thanks though. The italian shops are filled with passive HD5450, HD6450, R7 240, GT 210 and similar. Basically, HTPC/office solutions. You can't even find the HD6570 passive anymore. The top passive card is R7 250 and only 1 shop sells it. Nvidia manufacturers don't seem to care about anything better than the GT 240 as passive solution either... So yeah, it's pretty grim. This is why i ended up with GPU with fan. I had no other choice, upgrading from HD6570 (OCed to 6670). It could run Skyrim, but at medium the enemies would see me before i could see them. And you feel a bit dumb when you are a sneaking character. So i had to upgrade...

The market here is particular, because most adults aren't gamers and don't upgrade single parts too often either. So you have strange things happening. Look at the results for HD6450:

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_schede-grafiche_hd_6450.aspx

From 37 euros min to 82 euros max for a HD6450!!! When at launch time, they costed less! Because, many adults, want these low TDP, passive GPUs for cheap. So shop owners take advantage and raise the price.

I bought the HD6570s when they were "new" at about 60 euros each. And now you can't find them anywhere and instead they 're still selling HD6450 for 50 euros... Incredible... Because the HD6570 is running circles around the 6450.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> For it's Intel-like tactics and because i prefer to support AMD.


They are all the same basically, if they can they will screw you, as simple as that. It doesn't matter if its AMD or Nvidia. AMD did some stupid stuff as well like the 290 and 290X reference cards as an example.. they are too loud and the performance isn't as good as they claimed. Same story about the 9590 and 9370 CPU's, they are basically binned 8350 CPU's but sell them for a lot more. As a matter a fact, at first the 9590 was 1000 euro's which is ridiculous and no one ever bought it, later they discovered that it was overpriced indeed and lowered the price..

I do like AMD and i am certainly not want to start a flame war or anything but it all comes down to that it doesn't mater what you buy, they all screw us at some point. Its all a matter of preference i guess.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> They are all the same basically, if they can they will screw you, as simple as that. It doesn't matter if its AMD or Nvidia. AMD did some stupid stuff as well like the 290 and 290X reference cards as an example.. they are too loud and the performance isn't as good as they claimed. Same story about the 9590 and 9370 CPU's, they are basically binned 8350 CPU's but sell them for a lot more. As a matter a fact, at first the 9590 was 1000 euro's which is ridiculous and no one ever bought it, later they discovered that it was overpriced indeed and lowered the price..
> 
> I do like AMD and i am certainly not want to start a flame war or anything but it all comes down to that it doesn't mater what you buy, they all screw us at some point. Its all a matter of preference i guess.


Yes, i am not naive to think companies have a heart or something, but AMD is the small guy that is also the only guy that keeps the competition going and frankly has never sabotaged its own drivers for example.

And there is nothing to gain other than TDP. For example the passive GT 740 , by googling appears to be the same as R7 250 (which is the best AMD i can find passive):

http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu/NVIDIA+GeForce+GT+740/review

At half the TDP of a 260X and 10W less than R7 250, which i do appreciate a lot, but the way i have set up the computer, i can withstand the 120W of the R7 260X, without increasing case noise. If i had a small case, i 'd probably have to go to Nvidia just to keep it cooler. But since i use mid tower cases, 120 vs 64W won't make me big difference.

Basically, the R7 260X is IDEAL for modded Skyrim (55-60 fps anywhere on ultra with FXAA process injector and x16AF) and it's a worthy upgrade to 6570, BUT, there isn't anything passive in its class.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When it comes to fanless GPU's isn't the Gainward Phantom a viable option? I think it's a GTX760.
> 
> 
> 
> This thing has *2* fans!
> 
> https://www.eprezzo.com/scheda-grafica/25387-gainward-geforce-gtx-760-phantom-2-gb-gddr5-pci-express-x16-scheda-grafica-4260183362999.html?utm_source=trovaprezzi&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=prodotto
> 
> Plus:
> 1) Too high TDP (170W) = i will have to increase case fans RPM (more noise), my PSU will become marginal and i will have to change it.
> 2) Overkill for my needs. I am not going to pay for something i don't need more than i paid for my CPU itself. I already just gave 125 euros for R7 260X + Arctic accelero and another 20 euros for a 2nd accelero coming this week. I am not going to pay another 176 euros for an overkill GPU with TWO fans, plus new PSU (my PSU is actually already new) + more noise (i have already to pass through hoops to find case without front mesh, without top fans and with a side fan, to reduce noise to a minimum. Starting cranking up all case fans, because now i will have a 170W GPU next to a 125W CPU is crazy).
> 3) I really don't like Nvidia, but i could overlook that if it was a good option.
Click to expand...

Oh shoot. I never realised the fans were in a pull setting underneath the heatsink! I just know my friend has one and I thought a fanless 760 was pretty neat. Turns out I got duped


----------



## Alastair

Undervolter why don't you build an APU based system and then use something like an R7-250 in hybrid crossfire with the APU?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Undervolter why don't you build an APU based system and then use something like an R7-250 in hybrid crossfire with the APU?


I find it pointless to make another rig just to play Skyrim (or DAI), when i have the FX 8 core basically sitting doing nothing. Plus, i have currently 5 rigs divided in 2 houses and i am already thinking they 're too many and maybe will make them 4. There is no point to make a 6th rig just for 1-2 games. Because Skyrim and DAI are the only games that would greatly benefit from the APU. I 've played the rest with HD6570 and had no problem.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh don't worry, my favourite RPG that i still play is Wizardry 8 (2001) and the only flight simulator i play is F22 Total Air War (1999) in the form of v2.0 (comunity developed). I still play the original Sid Meier's Pirates in Amstrad Emulator. I don't like new games much. RPGs and some strategic are the only ones that still catch my eye. In Skyrim i love archery and sneaking. I installed a mod to show archery killmove camera in every shot. I can't get enough of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is silly in handling the damage, compared to old RPGs, but i like the sneaking-poison arrow combo.
> 
> Arctic has a bigger passive cooler, the S3. But even the S3, for 260X, has asterisk, to use without fan only in "well ventilated case". Which means it will be quasi-cooking without fan. So i gain nothing over the Accelero L2 Plus, which is very quiet. Otherwise, you must use the "turbo module", which is essentially a fan. Moar airflow also means moar noise and i hate noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but if i understand, he zip ties 120mm fans, while having removed the heatsink? So on bare die? It's too adventurous for me. It sounds good for an emergency, but at this point, no advantage over accelero L2. Now, if i could avoid a fan altogether, then i 'd see a use for this.
> The 6850 is no longer on sale anywhere:
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/categoria.aspx?libera=hd+6850
> 
> The 7850 is only on sale from Club3D (yikes) and has a fan and another dual fan from Sapphire:
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_schede-grafiche_hd_7850.aspx
> 
> Shops here don't keep for long cards of previous generations, unless they are...passive HD5450, which seem eternal. But thanks for the suggestions.
> It's simple. I have 6 games post 2007. Or maybe 7, i have Silent Hunter III, but i don't remember when it came out. I mainly play pre-2007 games. So i am not what you 'd call a gamer. The computers i mainly want them to do video encoding. APUs suck in video encoding, FX are great. So why go FM2, instead of AM3? Just to play 7 games? It's not like i play them for hours and hours every day either. I 've installed Skyrim In April or May i think? In the main story, i haven't done "Diplomatic Immunity" quest yet, ever. Too much mod digging and learning. First time ever i used FXAA (i had to read on that, because i didn't know what it was). I haven't played anything from "Dawnguard" DLC yet. I 've done "Dragonborn" once. I also bought Oblivion and i haven't played it yet. With my usual pace, 4 years from now i will just begin to feel bored with Skyrim and Oblivion and by that time i will be glad to return to DAO and Shogun II. New games are either overcomplicated or oversimplified for me. For Skyrim i had to read and restart a gazillion times. Too many things i didn't know about modding, stability, etc. I can't do that for every game. And I liked Total War Shogun I more than Shogun II. The other Total war series, i don't like, because they have too many different units for me to care to learn their characteristics. So i am difficult to satisfy.
> 
> I will have to stick with the accelero L2 Plus... Which, aside the fact of the insulating strips that i put by chance on the PCB, otherwise is good. I just would have preferred if i didn't have to worry about fan failing.


Hahaa my first PC was an Amstrad with a no hard drive just floppy,GEM desktop and green screen coupled with a Brother dot matrix printer, good times, man good times. First virus I got was the stoned virus.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hahaa my first PC was an Amstrad with a no hard drive just floppy,GEM desktop and green screen coupled with a Brother dot matrix printer, good times, man good times. First virus I got was the stoned virus.


I got the CPC 6128 (with floppy drive), but at the dusk of its career (around 1990). Basically, they stopped production about the same year. But i got tons of games for that, great fun. And now i 've found most of them (and more i didn't know) in PC emulator and i play them from time to time. Bad graphics, good gameplay.







I had the colour screen.


----------



## mus1mus

What about getting some bigger coolers?

Is a thermalright VGA cooler still available? Or the shaman? They seem to be better and capable of cooling some hot GPUs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What about getting some bigger coolers?
> 
> Is a thermalright VGA cooler still available? Or the shaman? They seem to be better and capable of cooling some hot GPUs.


All the Thermalright cooling related products available here are these:

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_thermalright.aspx

The Shaman doesn't exist, but googling seems to need a fan. The HR 03, exists in 1 shop, but there are no specs in Thermaright's site, no compatibility list, nothing, other that it is made for nvidia cards.

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/vga_cooler/hr-03_gtx_reva.html

Plus, it's a 400g cooler with "6 quality heatpipes for maximum amount of heat transfer to work with 120mm*25mm fan for best configuration to suit your needs (fan not include) ."

Basically, i m better off with Accelero L2 at this point. If you think about it, the 260X is 120W TDP. It's like trying to cool an 8350 with passive cooling only. It's not going to happen with 400g cooler. Probably you 'd need 1 kg cooler for that, but who would make a 1 kg cooler for VGA???

Thanks for the effort though, much appreciated. But i occupied the thread already too much with my GPU troubles.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, if you think about it not being too consumed with the idea of running fanless, 120 fans open up better options and/or quality and quiet selection.

You can opt for a sub 1000RPM fan that will be miles better than 3K 80mm fans. Compatibility aside though.

I am pretty sure people have been using them with AMD GPUs. Or at least, jerry-rig options are there.

Lastly, don't put the GPUs in the same breath as the CPUs when taking TDP into account. It has been proven that GPUs are easier to cool than CPUs at same TDPs. Mainly due to them being in direct die contact with the cooler. Die density also play a huge factor in their heat repriduction when paired with a good cooler. That's very apparent with their air cooler design as well as when watercooled.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, if you think about it not being too consumed with the idea of running fanless, 120 fans open up better options and/or quality and quiet selection.
> 
> You can opt for a sub 1000RPM fan that will be miles better than 3K 80mm fans. Compatibility aside though.
> 
> I am pretty sure people have been using them with AMD GPUs. Or at least, jerry-rig options are there.


Nah, i am not jerry rigging anything at this point. If i have to run fan, i ran the accelero L2 and that's it. Besides now i basically have 1 installed and 1 coming in this week for spare part in case this fails. The fan is 92mm, very quiet (i can't hear it when i play) and Arctic has 6 years warranty.

http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-l2-plus.html

Do i trust the warranty? Of course not, because i don't trust fans. Which is why i ordered a spare accelero L2. When i first bought the Scythe Rasetsu, the fan died in 1 month. No kidding. Fortunately, i had cool n quiet and the heatsink was able to cool the CPU passively until i noticed it. So i don't trust fans... Putting 120mm fan wouldn't change anything reliability wise and it would create the issue that i would lose rpm control. While the accelero comes with 4 pin fan that can be connected to the Sapphire's header and the fan works through Trixx as if it was the original. With 120 mm fan i would have to connect it to molex and lose any RPM control.
Actually before ordering the 260X, i first doublechecked that the accelero L2 plus was compatible with it and that it could cool it. So ordered them together. I ordered the Accelero, "just in case", because i don't trust fans. And i was right! Of course the Sapphire fan didn't exactly fail, but the rattling had become impossible to ignore and very annoying at low rpm. So, i am always prepared for the worst and in the case it paid off.
Quote:


> Lastly, don't put the GPUs in the same breath as the CPUs when taking TDP into account. It has been proven that GPUs are easier to cool than CPUs at same TDPs. Mainly due to them being in direct die contact with the cooler. Die density also play a huge factor in their heat repriduction when paired with a good cooler. That's very apparent with their air cooler design as well as when watercooled.


Ok, this makes sense.

P.S.: i trust fans so much that i have a 45x35x25 cm box full of all kind of 120mm fans (because that's what i use in all cases and in 2 coolers) and a smaller with 92mm and 80mm.


----------



## mus1mus

Gawd, you will be happy with this. Since I am on a PC now, things are coming in good.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242030

Fanless on a 290X on Furmark. And matching, okay, a bit higher than a DCU2.
http://www.tech-critter.com/2014/08/unboxing-review-prolimatech-mk-26-multi.html

Look for one. If you have 4 PCIE slots willing to be emptied.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gawd, you will be happy with this. Since I am on a PC now, things are coming in good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242030
> 
> Fanless on a 290X on Furmark. And matching, okay, a bit higher than a DCU2.
> http://www.tech-critter.com/2014/08/unboxing-review-prolimatech-mk-26-multi.html
> 
> Look for one. If you have 4 PCIE slots willing to be emptied.


Nobody sells it here. These are all Prolimatech stuff related to cooling sold from any shops:

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_prolimatech.aspx

Nothing similar. And yes, if it can keep 290X to 90C, logic says that it can cool without fans a 260X. But 4 PCIE slots? You 're practically saying good bye to all your expansion slots. That's a bit over the top.

EDIT: Plus, in compatibility list, there is no R7 260X and no 7790 (which is the 260X rebranded at least as a chip, but i don't know about PCB):

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1672&subid=1675#showtab


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gawd, you will be happy with this. Since I am on a PC now, things are coming in good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242030
> 
> Fanless on a 290X on Furmark. And matching, okay, a bit higher than a DCU2.
> http://www.tech-critter.com/2014/08/unboxing-review-prolimatech-mk-26-multi.html
> 
> Look for one. If you have 4 PCIE slots willing to be emptied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody sells it here. These are all Prolimatech stuff related to cooling sold from any shops:
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_prolimatech.aspx
> 
> Nothing similar. And yes, if it can keep 290X to 90C, logic says that it can cool without fans a 260X. But 4 PCIE slots? You 're practically saying good bye to all your expansion slots. That's a bit over the top.
> 
> EDIT: Plus, in compatibility list, there is no R7 260X and no 7790 (which is the 260X rebranded at least as a chip, but i don't know about PCB):
> 
> http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1672&subid=1675#showtab
Click to expand...

Check out the Raijintek Morpheus cooler.

Should be able to tame a 7970 passively or at least with very little airflow


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gawd, you will be happy with this. Since I am on a PC now, things are coming in good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242030
> 
> Fanless on a 290X on Furmark. And matching, okay, a bit higher than a DCU2.
> http://www.tech-critter.com/2014/08/unboxing-review-prolimatech-mk-26-multi.html
> 
> Look for one. If you have 4 PCIE slots willing to be emptied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody sells it here. These are all Prolimatech stuff related to cooling sold from any shops:
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_prolimatech.aspx
> 
> Nothing similar. And yes, if it can keep 290X to 90C, logic says that it can cool without fans a 260X. But 4 PCIE slots? You 're practically saying good bye to all your expansion slots. That's a bit over the top.
> 
> EDIT: Plus, in compatibility list, there is no R7 260X and no 7790 (which is the 260X rebranded at least as a chip, but i don't know about PCB):
> 
> http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1672&subid=1675#showtab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the Raijintek Morpheus cooler.
> 
> Should be able to tame a 7970 passively or at least with very little airflow
Click to expand...

It's on one of the results of a query "gpu cooler amd" by the way.









But it looks rather fan speed dependent. And yes, might still be too big for our UV champ.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's on one of the results of a query "gpu cooler amd" by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks rather fan speed dependent. And yes, might still be too big for our UV champ.


My local shop has it.

http://www.cclonline.com/product/187047/0R100006/Graphics-Coolers/Raijintek-Morpheus-High-Performance-VGA-Cooler/CLR0947/

Quote
MORPHEUS, a superior high-end VGA cooler, designed to meet cooling capacity up to 360 Watts of TDP. Morpheus comes with 12 copper heat-pipes, 129 fins, mirror copper base, and the option to install 2*120mm fans; those outstanding combination and design provide best acceleration of heat dissipation process to assure your VGA board running under optimal temperature. Additionally, Morpheus comes with 24 RAM heat-sinks & 1 big VRM heat-sink. Moreover, Morpheus is multi-compatible with most modern nVidia & AMD (Hawaii & Curacao) GPU's.
Main Features:

Cooling capacity up to 360 watts TDP
12 pcs copper heat-pipes and 129 pcs fins for efficient heat dissipation
24pcs heat-sink for RAM & 1 big heat-sink for VRM
High compatibility with modern & future VGA cards
Thermal adhesive to lower RAM and VRM temperature significantly and assure proper bond
Compatible with AMD Hawaii chip (R9 290/290x) and Curacao chip (HD 7850, 7870 xt
Compatible with nVIDIA GTX Series Chip: 650, 650Ti, 660, 660Ti, 680, 760, 770, 780, 780Ti
Supports two 120mm fans (4 fan clips in the box)
Whole heat-sink nickel plated


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gawd, you will be happy with this. Since I am on a PC now, things are coming in good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242030
> 
> Fanless on a 290X on Furmark. And matching, okay, a bit higher than a DCU2.
> http://www.tech-critter.com/2014/08/unboxing-review-prolimatech-mk-26-multi.html
> 
> Look for one. If you have 4 PCIE slots willing to be emptied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody sells it here. These are all Prolimatech stuff related to cooling sold from any shops:
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_prolimatech.aspx
> 
> Nothing similar. And yes, if it can keep 290X to 90C, logic says that it can cool without fans a 260X. But 4 PCIE slots? You 're practically saying good bye to all your expansion slots. That's a bit over the top.
> 
> EDIT: Plus, in compatibility list, there is no R7 260X and no 7790 (which is the 260X rebranded at least as a chip, but i don't know about PCB):
> 
> http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1672&subid=1675#showtab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the Raijintek Morpheus cooler.
> 
> Should be able to tame a 7970 passively or at least with very little airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on one of the results of a query "gpu cooler amd" by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks rather fan speed dependent. And yes, might still be too big for our UV champ.
Click to expand...

I juat remember someone having one in the 290x owners thread and it performed pretty well but yes it's quite large









Failing that slap on a 240mm AIO and run it passive


----------



## Mega Man

Or just switch to full water and be done with it. Far more silent. Far more better


----------



## Alastair

Have you looked at the deepcool dracula? That might be an option?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Check out the Raijintek Morpheus cooler.
> 
> Should be able to tame a 7970 passively or at least with very little airflow


I am not gonna search reviews to see its passive cooling capacity, for 2 reasons:

1) Doesn't list 260X in compatibility list:

Hawaii chip: R9 290/290x
Curacao chip: HD 7850, 7870 xt; R9 270/270x
http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=11

As a matter of fact, the Sapphire i got, must be using slightly different than reference PCB, which is why the Accelero L2 which is certified for 260X in the official compatiblity list, would collide with 2 RAM sinks. My impression is that Sapphire has positioned the GPU die slightly further up than normal position. In fact, i saw the Accelero S3, that has the heatsink part for making contact with the chip very low. If i were to put that on my card, which has the chip high, half the heatsink would protrude from the upper margin of the card. It would be like my GPU grew antennas. So if it's not in the list, it's out of the question.

2) There is only 1 shop here that sells it and i can't buy from them. They 've very good prices, but they have the dodgiest RMA system. I have quarreled with everyone in there. Basically, they are the only shop that doesn't keep onsite nor sends you electronic receipt. Most shops send you pdf with the receipt. They only send you paper receipt, which i never keep around or the ink fades out and it's useless. When you need RMA, without the piece of paper receipt, they play deaf. So i am not buying from them. I 've arrived to warn them with lawsuit last time and that was the last transaction i finished with them..

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_raijintek_morpheus.aspx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's on one of the results of a query "gpu cooler amd" by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks rather fan speed dependent. And yes, might still be too big for our UV champ.


Yeah, my guess is that it will still need a fan, but i won't bother to search reviews for fanless performance for the reasons stated above...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Or just switch to full water and be done with it. Far more silent. Far more better


Me water cooling?







It isn't going to happen! I 've thought everything about that many years ago. If i don't trust fans 1 time, i don't trust water coolers x10. They still have fan and plus they can leak. And let me describe the whole philosphy i have:

1) I want quiet systems. This is why avoild like the plague cases with front mesh and top fans (i have 1 left with front mesh and i will change it sooner or later, it's just that i don't use it much). I want only side fan. If you do that and put up to 1200 rpm case fans, you get silent PC. End of story. I keep 2 PCs in the same room and even if they are both on, if someone walks in and doesn't see the monitos lit, he doesn't notice that switched on PCs are running. There is no need for foams to dress the side panels or anything. Just avoid front mesh and top fans (top fan holes) and use low RPM wiht fans and you 're set. Even the Sapphire fan was quiet enough, because at the end, 120W aren't excessive heat. The Arctic is much cooler (in fact, i bought it after reading the overclockers.com review and saying that it's very quiet is maybe an understatement. I barely become to hear it when it goes to 100% rpm, but i play Skyrim with less than that. And it's a noise that doesn't bother you).

2) I want systems that i can leave running while i am at work. Basically, i often put an encoding queue with "shut down when finished" option. This means, that i want peace of mind, that when i come back, the PC won't be on fire. Which excluded water cooling, not only because it still relies on fan, but also because it can leak or pump may fail. With air cooler, if the fan fails, there are chances that actually the air cooler might still be able to passively cool the CPU. The Rasetsu, is actually very likely to be able to do that, because it has incredibly slim fins. You can bend any fin with your pinky with no effort. This is great for passive cooling. What i 've done, is replace the unreliable Scythe fan (it has slightlyi better performance, but who cares) with an Enermax Twister Pressure, which has BOL (barometric oil) bearing and should last forever. And this way i minimize the danger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have you looked at the deepcool dracula? That might be an option?


No shop sells it here:

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/categoria.aspx?id=20155&libera=deepcool+dracula&prezzomin=&prezzomax=

Like i say many times, here it's not USA. We don't have Newegg and computer builders here are like white elephants. So shops don't bring "exotic" stuff, because they won't sell. So they try to bring more "common" stuff that is likely to be sold. People here keep their PCs forever without upgrade and when they become hopelessly obsolete, they just go buy a new OEM PC and that's it. Gamers are limited to teenagers and university students mainly. After 30 years normal gamers are a rare species and those that still play, are like "Sunday gamers". Those like me, that grew up since childhood with computer and continue to build their own PCs do so for low-medium performance computers. A great shop that was specialized in modding stuff and was bringing some pretty awesome rare things, closed a few years ago... I used to shop from them... But apparently not many others did.

Anyway, if i have to rely on fan, i now have 2 Acceleros L2 plus. I mean, what the hell, they can't die in 2 months! Fanless is good, but i can accept losing 2 expansion slots. Losing 4 expansion slots, is not an option.


----------



## mus1mus

That long rant







ends with a conclusion, fanless GPU is not an option.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Check out the Raijintek Morpheus cooler.
> 
> Should be able to tame a 7970 passively or at least with very little airflow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not gonna search reviews to see its passive cooling capacity, for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1) Doesn't list 260X in compatibility list:
> 
> Hawaii chip: R9 290/290x
> Curacao chip: HD 7850, 7870 xt; R9 270/270x
> http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=11
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, the Sapphire i got, must be using slightly different than reference PCB, which is why the Accelero L2 which is certified for 260X in the official compatiblity list, would collide with 2 RAM sinks. My impression is that Sapphire has positioned the GPU die slightly further up than normal position. In fact, i saw the Accelero S3, that has the heatsink part for making contact with the chip very low. If i were to put that on my card, which has the chip high, half the heatsink would protrude from the upper margin of the card. It would be like my GPU grew antennas. So if it's not in the list, it's out of the question.
> 
> 2) There is only 1 shop here that sells it and i can't buy from them. They 've very good prices, but they have the dodgiest RMA system. I have quarreled with everyone in there. Basically, they are the only shop that doesn't keep onsite nor sends you electronic receipt. Most shops send you pdf with the receipt. They only send you paper receipt, which i never keep around or the ink fades out and it's useless. When you need RMA, without the piece of paper receipt, they play deaf. So i am not buying from them. I 've arrived to warn them with lawsuit last time and that was the last transaction i finished with them..
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_raijintek_morpheus.aspx
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's on one of the results of a query "gpu cooler amd" by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks rather fan speed dependent. And yes, might still be too big for our UV champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, my guess is that it will still need a fan, but i won't bother to search reviews for fanless performance for the reasons stated above...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Or just switch to full water and be done with it. Far more silent. Far more better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me water cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't going to happen! I 've thought everything about that many years ago. If i don't trust fans 1 time, i don't trust water coolers x10. They still have fan and plus they can leak. And let me describe the whole philosphy i have:
> 
> 1) I want quiet systems. This is why avoild like the plague cases with front mesh and top fans (i have 1 left with front mesh and i will change it sooner or later, it's just that i don't use it much). I want only side fan. If you do that and put up to 1200 rpm case fans, you get silent PC. End of story. I keep 2 PCs in the same room and even if they are both on, if someone walks in and doesn't see the monitos lit, he doesn't notice that switched on PCs are running. There is no need for foams to dress the side panels or anything. Just avoid front mesh and top fans (top fan holes) and use low RPM wiht fans and you 're set. Even the Sapphire fan was quiet enough, because at the end, 120W aren't excessive heat. The Arctic is much cooler (in fact, i bought it after reading the overclockers.com review and saying that it's very quiet is maybe an understatement. I barely become to hear it when it goes to 100% rpm, but i play Skyrim with less than that. And it's a noise that doesn't bother you).
> 
> 2) I want systems that i can leave running while i am at work. Basically, i often put an encoding queue with "shut down when finished" option. This means, that i want peace of mind, that when i come back, the PC won't be on fire. Which excluded water cooling, not only because it still relies on fan, but also because it can leak or pump may fail. With air cooler, if the fan fails, there are chances that actually the air cooler might still be able to passively cool the CPU. The Rasetsu, is actually very likely to be able to do that, because it has incredibly slim fins. You can bend any fin with your pinky with no effort. This is great for passive cooling. What i 've done, is replace the unreliable Scythe fan (it has slightlyi better performance, but who cares) with an Enermax Twister Pressure, which has BOL (barometric oil) bearing and should last forever. And this way i minimize the danger.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Have you looked at the deepcool dracula? That might be an option?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shop sells it here:
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/categoria.aspx?id=20155&libera=deepcool+dracula&prezzomin=&prezzomax=
> 
> Like i say many times, here it's not USA. We don't have Newegg and computer builders here are like white elephants. So shops don't bring "exotic" stuff, because they won't sell. So they try to bring more "common" stuff that is likely to be sold. People here keep their PCs forever without upgrade and when they become hopelessly obsolete, they just go buy a new OEM PC and that's it. Gamers are limited to teenagers and university students mainly. After 30 years normal gamers are a rare species and those that still play, are like "Sunday gamers". Those like me, that grew up since childhood with computer and continue to build their own PCs do so for low-medium performance computers. A great shop that was specialized in modding stuff and was bringing some pretty awesome rare things, closed a few years ago... I used to shop from them... But apparently not many others did.
> 
> Anyway, if i have to rely on fan, i now have 2 Acceleros L2 plus. I mean, what the hell, they can't die in 2 months! Fanless is good, but i can accept losing 2 expansion slots. Losing 4 expansion slots, is not an option
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ahhh, was on my phone before, didn't see you had a 260x








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That long rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ends with a conclusion, fanless GPU is not an option.


Pretty much...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That long rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ends with a conclusion, fanless GPU is not an option.


It's been a perfectly viable option for 10 years for me, but i wasn't playing so demanding games like Skyrim. It's not an option if you need 120W TDP. Unfortunately... But, i hope Arctic will live up to its reputation for long lasting fans. I had an Arctic Freezer 7 or something back in s939, that cooler is still running on a friend's PC that i gave it to him. Immortal. For my other rigs where i don't play anytning remotely demanding (1999 games run amazingly well even on HD 5450!







), i will keep passive, no doubt about that!


----------



## mus1mus

Lucky you, you have that option. Round here, with no winter, 30C environment all year round, no fan, no fun.









Luckily, living in the city means noise is no longer an issue. Too damn noisy I am already immune.

Rural living too. Nocturnal creatures all around making noises (prolly mating noises) while people want to sleep.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lucky you, you have that option. Round here, with no winter, 30C environment all year round, no fan, no fun.


^ True that....

I mean at least i get winter but even then, not an option


----------



## mus1mus

Just a note though, watercooling leaks would be scary if you haven't done it yet. Otherwise, it's all in your hands.

You can also run a passive loop. Granting you have enough room for a big rad.

Pumps too, can be made redundant.

And to be honest, everything in this world fails at times. So nothing's 100% safe for a pessimist anyways. But to each his own. Much respect.


----------



## Johan45

Ya know, UV, I realize you're not a big Nvidia fan but many of the 9xx series are 0dB till about 60c. The fan isn't even active until then. The chips run pretty cool. I know that even benching unless I set a fan speed I really couldn't hear it on my 980 Strix.
If you're going to game it may be time to consider something in the 960-970 range with a good cooler. When you're not gaming you'll never know it's there.


----------



## mus1mus

And when you do, chances are, you have a speaker or a headset on!

What a concept, right?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lucky you, you have that option. Round here, with no winter, 30C environment all year round, no fan, no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, living in the city means noise is no longer an issue. Too damn noisy I am already immune.
> 
> Rural living too. Nocturnal creatures all around making noises (prolly mating noises) while people want to sleep.


Well summer is hot here, but the difference is in the TDP. The highest passive i got was the HD6570. This is like 40W TDP. Peanuts! All you need is a side fan to pump fresh air and you 're done. I have 2 HIS 6570, that actually stay cooler than any passive 5450 or 6450 i have (which are like half the TDP), because they have better passive cooler. The 6570 i think it can't even go to 65C passively. But basically, in any passive cooler, i don't think i 've ever seen anything beyond 65C. The only bad passive card i remember having, was an ASUS NVidia 6600, which had a crazy hot heatsink no matter what you did. But i don't remember if i had it on a case with side fan or not. Side case fan is of paramount importance for passive GPUs and doesn't create much noise, because the sound waves travel towards the interior of the case (you push the sound inside). If you don't have front case holes and top holes, there is no noise problem, as long as you keep fan at 1200 rpm.

The downside of my noisekilling strategy + passive fans, is that i have to run without dust filters, because they cut too much airflow and fans at 1000-1200 rpm with filter don't cool anything.I am living in a city, but in an almost suburb, where things are more quiet, car traffic is far away (can't hear it), the only annoyance like you say, is a rooster that someone has 2-3 houses away, that i would gladly see roasted in the oven with potatoes, because that creature never sleeps and starts roosting at 04:00. And the occasional guard dogs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, UV, I realize you're not a big Nvidia fan but many of the 9xx series are 0dB till about 60c. The fan isn't even active until then. The chips run pretty cool. I know that even benching unless I set a fan speed I really couldn't hear it on my 980 Strix.
> If you're going to game it may be time to consider something in the 960-970 range with a good cooler. When you're not gaming you'll never know it's there.


My problem currently isn't the noise. The Accelero isn't noisy at all. It's just that i would have preferred if i didn't have to worry about fans at all. Otherwise, the AMDs at idle, don't heat either. This is currently, while i have the browser open:



The Sapphire fan was also quiet. I was surprised actually by how quiet it was. But when it started rattling, this changed. Fans are all good...until the moment they die or rattle.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And when you do, chances are, you have a speaker or a headset on!
> 
> What a concept, right?


Yes, i use headphones, but the problem with the Accelero isn't the noise. It's very quiet. I can hear my side fan over the Accelero.

P.S.: The only way i 'd go Nvidia, is if it had an 260X class card, passive. Which doesn't. So no advantage for me. I hold grudge against Nvidia ever since they bought ALI just to shut it down and refused to even release Win7 drivers. Then they continued their dirty tactics against AMD and even their own customers (sabotaging drivers). Plus, the Nvidia 6600 card i had, apart being the worst passive card ever, it was also the only card that seemed to have defective gamma regulation out of the box. Everything looked too bright. I still remember when i changed it with an ATI (at the time) how everything looked more "normal".


----------



## Johan45

I found one from Asus and at least here it's cheaper than the 260x, nice looking card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121911


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found one from Asus and at least here it's cheaper than the 260x, nice looking card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121911


Here's 122 euros which is fine. Nice looking heatsink too. Seems a normal 2 slot card, which is great! Now i must google to see if it can play Skyrim on ultra. Thanks! This seems a good solution, as i think it should be about the same class. I will google a bit for review, but what the hell, seems good. I can keep the 260X as spare. The TDP is also like half, which is always good. Rep!









EDIT: Hmmm, seems a bit weaker than 260X:



Oh the hell with it. I am going to order it and if i see the fps is falling below 50, i will put back the 260X and put the GT750 on my FX6300 rig.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, UV, I realize you're not a big Nvidia fan but many of the 9xx series are 0dB till about 60c. The fan isn't even active until then. The chips run pretty cool. I know that even benching unless I set a fan speed I really couldn't hear it on my 980 Strix.
> If you're going to game it may be time to consider something in the 960-970 range with a good cooler. When you're not gaming you'll never know it's there.


The 780 ti classified I have is easy on the ears - even when at 100 % its not too much more than a whirrrrrrr. The 290X lightning at full tilt is more like a hairdryer. It's fairly quiet during normal use however. Either of them rarely go over 30 - 40 % while gaming etc,


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found one from Asus and at least here it's cheaper than the 260x, nice looking card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121911
> 
> 
> 
> Here's 122 euros which is fine. Nice looking heatsink too. Seems a normal 2 slot card, which is great! Now i must google to see if it can play Skyrim on ultra. Thanks! This seems a good solution, as i think it should be about the same class. I will google a bit for review, but what the hell, seems good. I can keep the 260X as spare. The TDP is also like half, which is always good. Rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hmmm, seems a bit weaker than 260X:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the hell with it. I am going to order it and if i see the fps is falling below 50, i will put back the 260X and put the GT750 on my FX6300 rig.
Click to expand...

It may be weaker in that test but a lot of gaming performance depends on title and driver from my experience. But Skyrim is what you're after. They're usually quite easy to OC a little without a lot of added voltage.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It may be weaker in that test but a lot of gaming performance depends on title and driver from my experience. But Skyrim is what you're after. They're usually quite easy to OC a little without a lot of added voltage.


Yeah, it's OK for me. I play on Ultra, but with FXAA process injector, that uses FXAA as AA. Basically, it uses FXAA, but the injector is sharpening at the same time, so you don't get the blurring and it's more performance friendly than normal AA. I want ultra, because i want to max out all viewing distance sliders, so that i can detect enemies or animals from as far as possible. Also the best texture quality is good to have, to be able to spot details in terrain, like ores or objects on the ground.That's my main gripe, otherwise i wouldn't care if i had to play at medium textures. But the viewing distance is quite heavy from what i 've seen. The 260X doesn't have problem with it, when i had Vsync off, i 've seen fps above 100 fps. But there are some places, when it drops to 50something. 50soming is good. If the GT can keep that, good. If not, i m going to put it in my secondary rig and forget about it. So, worst case, it's a good upgrade for the HD6570.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Or just switch to full water and be done with it. Far more silent. Far more better
> 
> 
> 
> Me water cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't going to happen! I 've thought everything about that many years ago. If i don't trust fans 1 time, i don't trust water coolers x10. They still have fan and plus they can leak. And let me describe the whole philosphy i have:
> 
> 1) I want quiet systems. This is why avoild like the plague cases with front mesh and top fans (i have 1 left with front mesh and i will change it sooner or later, it's just that i don't use it much). I want only side fan. If you do that and put up to 1200 rpm case fans, you get silent PC. End of story. I keep 2 PCs in the same room and even if they are both on, if someone walks in and doesn't see the monitos lit, he doesn't notice that switched on PCs are running. There is no need for foams to dress the side panels or anything. Just avoid front mesh and top fans (top fan holes) and use low RPM wiht fans and you 're set. Even the Sapphire fan was quiet enough, because at the end, 120W aren't excessive heat. The Arctic is much cooler (in fact, i bought it after reading the overclockers.com review and saying that it's very quiet is maybe an understatement. I barely become to hear it when it goes to 100% rpm, but i play Skyrim with less than that. And it's a noise that doesn't bother you).
> 
> 2) I want systems that i can leave running while i am at work. Basically, i often put an encoding queue with "shut down when finished" option. This means, that i want peace of mind, that when i come back, the PC won't be on fire. Which excluded water cooling, not only because it still relies on fan, but also because it can leak or pump may fail. With air cooler, if the fan fails, there are chances that actually the air cooler might still be able to passively cool the CPU. The Rasetsu, is actually very likely to be able to do that, because it has incredibly slim fins. You can bend any fin with your pinky with no effort. This is great for passive cooling. What i 've done, is replace the unreliable Scythe fan (it has slightlyi better performance, but who cares) with an Enermax Twister Pressure, which has BOL (barometric oil) bearing and should last forever. And this way i minimize the danger.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just a note though, watercooling leaks would be scary if you haven't done it yet. Otherwise, it's all in your hands.
> 
> You can also run a passive loop. Granting you have enough room for a big rad.
> 
> Pumps too, can be made redundant.
> 
> And to be honest, everything in this world fails at times. So nothing's 100% safe for a pessimist anyways. But to each his own. Much respect.


this, plus for epic silence, pc geothermal

http://www.overclock.net/t/671177/12-feet-under-1000-square-feet-of-geothermal-pc-cooling/0_100

no fans 100% silence.

there are several articles of many doing this,

do leaks happen, sure does plumbing ever break in your house ? sure, is it often ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this, plus for epic silence, pc geothermal
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/671177/12-feet-under-1000-square-feet-of-geothermal-pc-cooling/0_100
> 
> no fans 100% silence.
> 
> there are several articles of many doing this,
> 
> *do leaks happen*, sure does plumbing ever break in your house ? *sure, is it often ?*


YESSIR they do, and they are. Celebrity sex scandals, yeah.

Stahp posting non-viable cooling solutions for me Mega.









That geothermal solution really looks promising. Only cons I can see really are,

mobility
area dependent
not applicable for transient living. like meself.


----------



## Mega Man

hahahahahahaha

i wanna do that when i rip out my yards . will be fun, ill use a flat plate heat exchanger and have 2 separate loops and it will either be big enough for all my pcs or ill run several loops


----------



## mus1mus

The concept really is good.

Looking into the design calculations about this now. I might do this in the coming years. House cooling is also a big plus.

My permanent home is agricultural in nature. And always wet.









VERY promising.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Back at 5GHz for now. Changed a setting in my Digi Setttings to 140% (related to CPU?) and ran Steam again with no crashes. I played a bit of the Witcher 3, but man with 1.56/1.57V and 5GHz temps can hit 60C in game. If I ever get a lockup/crash then I'm at 4.9GHz for good. If not I'll keep 5GHz and HIgh Perf mode, and balanced power options for non intensive tasks.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Back at 5GHz for now. Changed a setting in my Digi Setttings to 140% (related to CPU?) and ran Steam again with no crashes. I played a bit of the Witcher 3, but man with 1.56/1.57V and 5GHz temps can hit 60C in game. If I ever get a lockup/crash then I'm at 4.9GHz for good. If not I'll keep 5GHz and HIgh Perf mode, and balanced power options for non intensive tasks.


Are you using power saving stuff? Sounds like your 8350 is a voltage hog like mine, I don't tend to look at the highest recorded temps I just watch the bar graphs when gaming to see where I'm at, the temp normally sits at 46c with all the energy saving stuff on, without about 50c or so.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Back at 5GHz for now. Changed a setting in my Digi Setttings to 140% (related to CPU?) and ran Steam again with no crashes. I played a bit of the Witcher 3, but man with 1.56/1.57V and 5GHz temps can hit 60C in game. If I ever get a lockup/crash then I'm at 4.9GHz for good. If not I'll keep 5GHz and HIgh Perf mode, and balanced power options for non intensive tasks.


yes setting CPU current to 140% allowes your CPU to draw more current as far as I know.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Back at 5GHz for now. Changed a setting in my Digi Setttings to 140% (related to CPU?) and ran Steam again with no crashes. I played a bit of the Witcher 3, but man with 1.56/1.57V and 5GHz temps can hit 60C in game. If I ever get a lockup/crash then I'm at 4.9GHz for good. If not I'll keep 5GHz and HIgh Perf mode, and balanced power options for non intensive tasks.


What's your vcore for 4.9ghz?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Are you using power saving stuff? Sounds like your 8350 is a voltage hog like mine, I don't tend to look at the highest recorded temps I just watch the bar graphs when gaming to see where I'm at, the temp normally sits at 46c with all the energy saving stuff on, without about 50c or so.


No, I think I made a conclusion a while back that APM or C1E causes sound/stutter issues when I watched videos while playing games. So I disabled them and no longer have the sound distortions. I do have Cool N Quiet enabled (w/ offset voltage) but normally I lock the CPU at 100% when I'm gaming. Reason is I thought anything less than 100% resulted in lower FPS and stutter. But after further testing on balanced mode I can see there is no FPS and stutter difference between balanced and high. My issues are from using power saving mode (haha). Temps are still in 50s and will reach 60s when voltage spikes and CPU intensity. For example at a W3 Charlene I saw temp spike to 70s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes setting CPU current to 140% allowes your CPU to draw more current as far as I know.


Ah yes that's the one. Bios description said it could help with higher frequencies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> What's your vcore for 4.9ghz?


For 4.9 its 1.5/1.512V. 4.8 its 1.464/1.72V.

.edit.

Back at 4.9 for the sake of longevity. Voltage above 1.5V or offset of .1875 are red in the Bios and same with CPU current for above 130%.

5GHz/1.56v = 50-55C w/ Temp spike to mid 60C
4.9GHz/1.5v = 40-45C w/ Temp spike to low 50C
4.8GHz/1.46v = 35-40C w/ Temp spike to high 40C

IMO 4.9 seems like the sweet spot once again in temps this time.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> No, I think I made a conclusion a while back that APM or C1E causes sound/stutter issues when I watched videos while playing games. So I disabled them and no longer have the sound distortions. I do have Cool N Quiet enabled (w/ offset voltage) but normally I lock the CPU at 100% when I'm gaming. Reason is I thought anything less than 100% resulted in lower FPS and stutter. But after further testing on balanced mode I can see there is no FPS and stutter difference between balanced and high. My issues are from using power saving mode (haha). Temps are still in 50s and will reach 60s when voltage spikes and CPU intensity. For example at a W3 Charlene I saw temp spike to 70s.
> Ah yes that's the one. Bios description said it could help with higher frequencies.
> For 4.9 its 1.5/1.512V. 4.8 its 1.464/1.72V.
> 
> .edit.
> 
> Back at 4.9 for the sake of longevity. Voltage above 1.5V or offset of .1875 are red in the Bios and same with CPU current for above 130%.
> 
> 5GHz/1.56-1.572v = 50-55C w/ Temp spike to mid 60C
> 4.9GHz/1.5-1.512v = 40-45C w/ Temp spike to low 50C


when I tried for 5.0 last it wouldn't make it happen with 1.612 so I backed off still haven't found the time to mix up multi and fsb to try again...if I remember right the color in Asus bios at that point turns to a dark red color almost died blood I'll have to look today when I get home...bothers me I can't remember....just to note my cores hit 73 during ibt and hit 80 a few times during spikes...scary time for me


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> when I tried for 5.0 last it wouldn't make it happen with 1.612 so I backed off still haven't found the time to mix up multi and fsb to try again...if I remember right the color in Asus bios at that point turns to a dark red color almost died blood I'll have to look today when I get home...bothers me I can't remember....just to note my cores hit 73 during ibt and hit 80 a few times during spikes...scary time for me


Yeah on IBT Max 5GHz will hit 70s with my loop during spikes but stays around 60s normally. With my H100i spikes used to hit 80C with higher average temps. 5GHz is stable at my settings so far. It's just the temps that are bothering me a little.


----------



## warpuck

Winter is coming, could always put in the dog house. Maybe change to Prestone coolant. Can get down into the -20s C.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Argh. I bought 2 Noctua Heatsink from Amazon's Warehouse deals. It arrived a few minutes ago but one is missing all accessories, even the screws needed to mount the heatsink to the motherboard. They have a sticker that says the product was inspected yet it's missing everything except the heatsink and fan...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Argh. I bought 2 Noctua Heatsink from Amazon's Warehouse deals. It arrived a few minutes ago but one is missing all accessories, even the screws needed to mount the heatsink to the motherboard. They have a sticker that says the product was inspected yet it's missing everything except the heatsink and fan...


but but it was a deal lol


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> but but it was a deal lol


Haha. Well if the item description said missing accessories...but it didn't. Just a generic statement saying there could/would be imperfections on the front of the product. This is like the motherboard I ordered from a marketplace seller that has a bent corner due to someone dropping the mobo/box before putting it in the shipping box. All problems and a waste of time for me because they didn't "inspect" the item accordingly.

Two order mistakes in a week.


----------



## miklkit

Contact Noctua. Their customer support is legendary.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Contact Noctua. Their customer support is legendary.


Alright ill do that.

.edit.

Amazon give me a reply. They can't send me a replacement. My choices are return for a full refund then buy another, or purchase parts elsewhere and get reimbursed.

So I'm going to pray Noctua can provide me the accessories for free. If not I'll purchase them through them or elsewhere and get reimbursed.


----------



## JerDerv

Hello all, i have been playing around in the bios more and i have a nice 4.9ghz oc but im going for 5ghz and i have a few questions.

Does ram voltage have any correlation with CPU core clock stability?

What CPU/NB voltage do you guys find works well? When attempting to achieve a 5ghz oc i noticed what seemed like a decrease in stability with voltage over 1.225v.

Any harm in setting the CPU current cap at 140%?

last but not least, when increasing FSB speed i know to find multis that give me the right ram speed. (my ram is 1600) But i noticed it alters the primary timing. Do i set this back to stock? What about all the other timing?
Thanks to all that recommended the Sabertooth to me, im thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Hello all, i have been playing around in the bios more and i have a nice 4.9ghz oc but im going for 5ghz and i have a few questions.
> 
> Does ram voltage have any correlation with CPU core clock stability?
> 
> What CPU/NB voltage do you guys find works well? When attempting to achieve a 5ghz oc i noticed what seemed like a decrease in stability with voltage over 1.225v.
> 
> Any harm in setting the CPU current cap at 140%?
> 
> last but not least, when increasing FSB speed i know to find multis that give me the right ram speed. (my ram is 1600) But i noticed it alters the primary timing. Do i set this back to stock? What about all the other timing?
> Thanks to all that recommended the Sabertooth to me, im thoroughly enjoying it.



bump it 2 notches for stability
w.e. works well for youu, i have noticed too much voltage is bad
no, it allows the mobo to give more amperage. the chip is what pulls amps, we have notice you keep it cool it is fine !
up to you i always put in primary timings by hand


----------



## mus1mus

Mega rounded it up.

Just to add, CPU-NB Voltage response seems a bit curved actually. It is the balance that you need to find by running Stress tests to settle for your final OC.

Also, in your memory timing, a good baseline is setting up the RAM to it's XMP Profile at stock FSB. Set Profile 1 or Profile 0 when setting up A.I Tuner in the BIOS to DOCP. Then go to the memory options. It should set your sticks to default XMP Profile. If not, look up your kits Profile and manually entering the main timings to start with then keeping them static while messing with FSB. Then fine tune the other things once you are successful and stable.

Do note that you have to stay close to your kit's spec'd speed to set a baseline. Then moving away (moar MHz) from that til it starts to be unstable. Then bump some timings or go back a few steps.

With timings, less is more up to a certain point. So it's a painstaking ordeal. But the rewards are yours.


----------



## dmcl325i

Quickie... Is the IBT AVX on first page the norm for any processor or just favoured for the 8 core fx? Built up a rig for the gf with a phenom 2 960t and want to OC a bit, nothing insane as its air cooled and no fans on VRM, NB or socket as of yet. Hear the 960t takes to OCing pretty well with numbers as high as 4.2ghz (default 3.0ghz) being tossed around online. Currently have it at 3.5ish wihlth reasonable cpu and board temps running mostly adjusted auto settings on an asus m5a97 pro mobo. Im happy with 3.4-3.6 but want to push on and see just where the cooler master heatsink falls short so i can back it down a little and leave some headroom.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Quickie... Is the IBT AVX on first page the norm for any processor or just favoured for the 8 core fx? Built up a rig for the gf with a phenom 2 960t and want to OC a bit, nothing insane as its air cooled and no fans on VRM, NB or socket as of yet. Hear the 960t takes to OCing pretty well with numbers as high as 4.2ghz (default 3.0ghz) being tossed around online. Currently have it at 3.5ish wihlth reasonable cpu and board temps running mostly adjusted auto settings on an asus m5a97 pro mobo. Im happy with 3.4-3.6 but want to push on and see just where the cooler master heatsink falls short so i can back it down a little and leave some headroom.


You might not need IBT With AVX for the Phenom.


----------



## dmcl325i

Whats the difference? I already downloaded IBT and ran a cpuple quick test passes just to see how high temps would climb at 3.5ghz ish. Seemed to stabilise around 50-53 degrees C for cpu temp.


----------



## uddarts

my two main rigs are running a 960t. one is running on 6 [email protected] 24/7 at 100% with a flavor of the cm 212.

ud


----------



## Mega Man

It does not have avx instructions.

So normal ibt or prime


----------



## dmcl325i

Ok. Have normal ibt on it already. I was getting blue screens on windows start up with 6 cores enabled.. Not sure if its a core problem or vcore or something else.. It booted on 6 and took the auto OC setting from the mobo and ran all 6 at 3.4ghz in bios before installing windows. Last few attempts at enabling cores the pc would power on for a few secs then turn off again and id have to reset the bios.

Dont suppose theres a 960t owners club/thread i can jump on instead of clogging up the vishera thread here?


----------



## uddarts

one of mine only runs 5. there should be a setting to pick and choose the cores to enable.

start your own thread.









ud


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Welcome to the family V31


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Is the IBT AVX on first page the norm for any processor or just favoured for the 8 core fx?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> The main reason why I am against using Linpack as a stability test is following. Linpack is a benchmark and not a stability test, even though it is extremely stressful. Its error checking is significantly worse (less frequent) than Prime95 and to get any reliable results at all you need to use problem sizes > 23168 (> 4GB). Large problem sizes take extremely long to run and the errors are checked only once per trial. Prime95 meanwhile verifies the results per each...


Prime is the better test in my opinion, especially when set to custom and 700-900K with RAM set to something like 14000 (if you have 16 GB). It's always good to leave a bit of RAM for the OS so you're not pushing things into virtual memory swapping which can slow down stress testing.

The Stilt suggested a similar range to mine but he suggested running them _in place_. I am not Prime expert so perhaps in place is better. I haven't used that setting with anything but small FFTs.


----------



## mus1mus

I should say, IBT + Prime + Memtest is best.


----------



## Mega Man

i will say beer is best !


----------



## JerDerv

^+1


----------



## mus1mus

Beer over what?


----------



## Mega Man

everything !

bear means anything with alcohol fyi, using some slang !


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Guys, I just had another Trident-X stick go down... is this board killing my RAM or what?

Had 2 4GB styicks in last week.... started seeing that 4GB was "hardware reserved" in resource monitor, and only 4GB detected in BIOS

Then I swapped one stick with another and all was well....

Not tonight I notice the same thing all over again.

Maybe the RAM sticks aren't dying and this board is not liking them, but it's strange that I can swap it out and the replacement works.

This is very strange....


----------



## Mega Man

hardware reserved is not dead, fyibut no never heard of this behavior from any form of failure 1


----------



## Shadow Lock

I guess I am joining the club! I am a long time FX/AMD user, built several rigs for friends/family, and have overhauled my own multiple times. I've never had an FX chip that I didn't like. Easy as 123 to overclock, always got great numbers, even on basic aftermarket cooling like the 212 EVO.


----------



## mus1mus

Make sure the board is not stressed on your set-up. Don't force the mount


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do leaks happen, sure does plumbing ever break in your house ? sure, is it often ?


Yes, leaks do happen in house, but not inside my computers.







And any house leak can never reach my computers. I am a great believer in the boyscouts' motto "be prepared". This is why i try to prevent everything i can forsee. In deed, my house had a leak from a tube in the bathroom floor. I decided to redo all the tubes. Had the floor and walls dug out, same for kitchen, redid all the tubes, redid the walls and floors etc. This way i should not have leaks for the next 15 years at least.

Similarly, i have in total 8 AM3+ motherboards, of which i use 3 (the rest are spares, because i intend to stay on AM3+ for well after AM3+ goes EOL and if i have mobo failure, i want to be able to swap it immediately and not having to buy used from Ebay). Same goes for pretty much any other component. So between something with 3 failure points (leak, pump failure, fan failure) and something with 1 failure point (fan failure), i will always pick the second. If geothermal wasn't excessive for my taste, i 'd do that, to eliminate all fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> I found one from Asus and at least here it's cheaper than the 260x, nice looking card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121911


I was about to order it, but then i read some Newegg reviews and found confirmation from some Amazon reviews. This ASUS GTX750 has thinner than normal PCB. Which turned me off immediately, because a voice in the back of my head started whispering "Asrock-like PCB = overheating".

So, i dug up further in the NVidia camp (i had no idea that there is no much TDP difference with AMD BTW) and... tadaaaaaah! I found this:

http://www.palit.biz/palit/vgapro.php?id=2378

Palit 750*TI* 2GB PASSIVE! Now, i really don't know much about Palit, sure isn't one of the old, well known producers, but by googling around, most people were saying "specially in NVidia brand plays no role, they do reference cards" and bla bla...

Worst case scenario, it has the same thin PCB of the ASUS. But i think this is just ASUS cutting corners. Besides the Palit is just 8 euros more than the ASUS, the heatsink is less pretty, but it's not what i 'd call "fugly" and it's visibly bigger, so it will run cooler, even if we assume that comes with thin PCB like ASUS. Plus it has 2x dual-link DVI, which is the connector i prefer, so better have two of those. So basically, 130 euros for some extra boost compared to 260X AND Passive? Yes, i will take that!







This way i can actually placate my "bargainist" side that was frown for paying for a new card, to subsitute another new card that had better performance. Now, i can say that i buy a new card, but with performance boost AND passive heatsink.









I also ordered another 8GB RAM kit, so that i go to 48GB total DDR3 RAMs (before they disappear, better have many spares and who knows, in the future i may decide to install 16GB). I was also tempted to buy a 2nd Biostar TA970 Plus, but i convinced myself to contain the hoarding impulse.

So, all is well, aside a terrible guilt syndrome for buying Nvidia.







But i just couldn't pass on that... Better performance than 260X at half TDP and passive? Oh AMD, why coudln't your drop TDP of Radeons? I already downloaded the NVidia drivers and in about 6 working days, i should prepare for reinstalling Windows (sigh), to have clean drivers.

Anyway, thanks for all the help everyone and sorry for the offtopic on GPUs, but i trust more you that i know, than people in subforums that i don't follow.


----------



## Johan45

I wouldn't be surprised if all the reference design have a fairly thin PCB, this one just has a different cooler


----------



## Mega Man

Meh. It is an nvidia. I have yet to hear them use any quality components on ref design isn't that why nvidia ppl always want non ref cards? - for quality components and voltage control


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh. It is an nvidia. I have yet to hear them use any quality components on ref design isn't that why nvidia ppl always want non ref cards? - for quality components and voltage control


I got my nvidia because of the speed etc and I wanted a 970 because of the features attached to it in all honesty, was my birthday and the only think I really wanted was a GPU.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if all the reference design have a fairly thin PCB, this one just has a different cooler


Well, i really don't know anything about that, but even if the PCB is as thin as ASUS', at least it has bigger heatsink, plus it's the "Ti" version, which is better from what i saw. So, i will go with Palit... From what i googled, it's like an overclocked GTX750, with some more CUDA cores and it's ranked better than 260X, so worst case scenario, it should play Skyrim just as well as the 260X.

EDIT: Yup. Considering that i don't use normal AA, but FXAA process injector, i am golden.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh. It is an nvidia. I have yet to hear them use any quality components on ref design isn't that why nvidia ppl always want non ref cards? - for quality components and voltage control


Well, as things have turned out, i will use the Nvidia in my main rig and keep the 260X as a spare, since i don't play demanding games in any other rig. So if the Nvidia goes kaboom, i will just put the 260X back in, until i order a new passive.

I will put also this back on, to help the card:

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2323

I had removed it, since the 260X has its own fan, but since i go passive again, i will put this on, it's very good in concentrating the air and will allow the air to hit right on the passive heatsink.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hardware reserved is not dead, fyibut no never heard of this behavior from any form of failure 1


Well, here is the issue....

BIOS reads 4GB with 2 DIMMs in, but windows says 4GB is in hardware reserve.

I swap out the DIMM with a different stick, and then the BIOS says 8GB and windows has no memory at all in hardware reserved....

All the DIMMs are the same from a 16GB (4x4) Trident X kit....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, here is the issue....
> 
> BIOS reads 4GB with 2 DIMMs in, but windows says 4GB is in hardware reserve.
> 
> I swap out the DIMM with a different stick, and then the BIOS says 8GB and windows has no memory at all in hardware reserved....
> 
> All the DIMMs are the same from a 16GB (4x4) Trident X kit....


Something like this happened to me recently, I removed all Dimms and put them all in one by one, they all worked then put them all back in and everything worked as should.


----------



## Mega Man

Also blow out the slot. In case of dust.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, here is the issue....
> 
> BIOS reads 4GB with 2 DIMMs in, but windows says 4GB is in hardware reserve.
> 
> I swap out the DIMM with a different stick, and then the BIOS says 8GB and windows has no memory at all in hardware reserved....
> 
> All the DIMMs are the same from a 16GB (4x4) Trident X kit....


This is one of the worst nightmares to troubleshoot. There is one "software" cause that i know, all else is hardware. Go to Msconfig, Boot, Advanced, make sure that maximum memory is unchecked (should show 0 in faded background). If that's already the case, it's usually hardware related. I had this happen with a friend's PC and couldn't find the cause, we ended up blaming the motherboard and never fixed it.

I 've read others solved it by reseating the CPU itself, changing RAM, changing motherboard.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is one of the worst nightmares to troubleshoot. There is one "software" cause that i know, all else is hardware. Go to Msconfig, Boot, Advanced, make sure that maximum memory is unchecked (should show 0 in faded background). If that's already the case, it's usually hardware related. I had this happen with a friend's PC and couldn't find the cause, we ended up blaming the motherboard and never fixed it.
> 
> I 've read others solved it by reseating the CPU itself, changing RAM, changing motherboard.


It's driving me nuts









Cause I can just as easily reboot and end up with the same issue at any given time with another stick.... I'm running out of DIMMs that are working in this board.
I am beginning to think it's the board itself...... but I have no clue...


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I got my nvidia because of the speed etc and I wanted a 970 because of the features attached to it in all honesty, was my birthday and the only think I really wanted was a GPU.


Heresy!! So you crossed over to the dark side for no good reason??
Burn him at the stake


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I can just as easily reboot and end up with the same issue at any given time with another stick.... I'm running out of DIMMs that are working in this board.
> I am beginning to think it's the board itself...... but I have no clue...


I know, we had even reinstalled Windows to no avail. We were going both crazy, because all the parts were mine and in the past had all been working, except for the motherboard, that was never used (i was keeping it as spare). We had tried all combinations with 8 RAM sticks from 2 different brands (all known to be good) and we couldn't solve it. I changed him the GPU too, in case it was causing the problem because it was a model with Hypermemory (taking system RAM). At the end, my opinion was that the motherboard was the problem, because although never used, i had kept it in storage for some years and apparently this isn't good for electrolytic capacitors. So we scratched the build and i built him another rig with newer components.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It's driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I can just as easily reboot and end up with the same issue at any given time with another stick.... I'm running out of DIMMs that are working in this board.
> I am beginning to think it's the board itself...... but I have no clue...


Do you have a fan on backside of socket on the 9590 and are you still using the NZXT?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Heresy!! So you crossed over to the dark side for no good reason??
> Burn him at the stake


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Do you have a fan on backside of socket on the 9590 and are you still using the NZXT?


Still using the S340, and do have a socket fan going.... I keep the bottom of the back panel out of the insert slots so the door has a slight (but unnoticeable offset at the bottom and rear) which allows some air in the rear, and I have also drilled 1/4" holes over the fan itself.

Socket never breaks 60c at 1.55v on CPU


----------



## JerDerv

So i was working on my 5ghz OC again and gave up. Its just hitting a wall after 4.9ghz. P95 core 2 fails every single time. I can get IBT to pass standard but it fails high and very high. Core 2 seems to be holding the cpu back. I gave up and reset my 4.9ghz OC profile and decided to play some BF4. I took a look at the graphs afterwards and found that core 2 is again the problem child.



My questions:

Is this normal?
Is it the chip?
Any known methods to help distribute core usage?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Still using the S340, and do have a socket fan going.... I keep the bottom of the back panel out of the insert slots so the door has a slight (but unnoticeable offset at the bottom and rear) which allows some air in the rear, and I have also drilled 1/4" holes over the fan itself.
> 
> Socket never breaks 60c at 1.55v on CPU


Aha! Btw you never answered how you were able to get 60+fps on the 4k tv ? I thought only NV 970/980 had that ability or is it at 4:2:2 chroma?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*


Boooo to you and to all the Darksiders out there


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Aha! Btw you never answered how you were able to get 60+fps on the 4k tv ? I thought only NV 970/980 had that ability or is it at 4:2:2 chroma?
> Boooo to you and to all the Darksiders out there


It's just endering over 60FPS, from my understanding I am seeing 30, but it's butter smooth, and I get no tearing at all... that may be due to some of the hardware features built into the TV to prevent motion issues though?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> So i was working on my 5ghz OC again and gave up. Its just hitting a wall after 4.9ghz. P95 core 2 fails every single time. I can get IBT to pass standard but it fails high and very high. Core 2 seems to be holding the cpu back. I gave up and reset my 4.9ghz OC profile and decided to play some BF4. I took a look at the graphs afterwards and found that core 2 is again the problem child.
> 
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> Is this normal?
> Is it the chip?
> Any known methods to help distribute core usage?


Perfectly normal cpu usage in BF4.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kalistoval

@The Stilt or anybody with solid knowledge of prime. Am I doing this right?, circled in blue.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Perfectly normal cpu usage in BF4.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's what I thought


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ]


since your in the neighborhood and an expert on the msi boards, what's with the tmpi1 temps on this gd65?



ud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> since your in the neighborhood and an expert on the msi boards, what's with the
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ud
Click to expand...

That has always been wacky on MSI boards, going back to the DKA GX790 motherboards I have. Fairly disconcerting when you first see it , isn't it?

It's a false reading , I've read that it is generated by the monitoring program trying to produce a value based on an algorithm and it isn't receiving what it expects to, so it kind of flips out.


----------



## uddarts

thanks, that was what i suspected.

ud


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is one of the worst nightmares to troubleshoot. There is one "software" cause that i know, all else is hardware. Go to Msconfig, Boot, Advanced, make sure that maximum memory is unchecked (should show 0 in faded background). If that's already the case, it's usually hardware related. I had this happen with a friend's PC and couldn't find the cause, we ended up blaming the motherboard and never fixed it.
> 
> I 've read others solved it by reseating the CPU itself, changing RAM, changing motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> It's driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I can just as easily reboot and end up with the same issue at any given time with another stick.... I'm running out of DIMMs that are working in this board.
> I am beginning to think it's the board itself...... but I have no clue...
Click to expand...

Two things I can think of righ off the top of my head would be low CPU_NB volts or even a slightly bent CPU pin that, when the socket warms is losing contact in the socket, most other were already mentioned. If all else fails try a different BIOS file. It's possible yours is corrupted.


----------



## mus1mus

It's really easy to lose memory integrity on both my kitty and chvfz. Especially when the case is moved or the mobo.

Trying to reseat the sticks doesn't hurt. Sometimes, they are just unstable for whatever reason on same settings. Then goes all good after a reseat.


----------



## Kalistoval

Damn it the 2 fans on my kraken just broke anybody know of any good fans I can pick up real fast at my microcenter in houston?.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Damn it the 2 fans on my kraken just broke anybody know of any good fans I can pick up real fast at my microcenter in houston?.


Both fans, at once? Sure it's not a simple connection?

Here's the link to the Houston store...

http://www.microcenter.com/category/4294966926/Fans

You'll have to choose the Houston store from the drop down menu....


----------



## Kalistoval

LOL I failed to mention I broke them physically by accident, they where corsair sp high performance fans. I need something to re place them but don't know if I should go with the same ones. I need to get them today though to get my rig up and running since I have some projects/ audio and videos I need to get out the door by tomorrow. That's a lot of letter I's makes me sound selfish.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> *LOL I failed to mention I broke them physically by accident,* they where corsair sp high performance fans. I need something to re place them but don't know if I should go with the same ones. I need to get them today though to get my rig up and running since I have some projects/ audio and videos I need to get out the door by tomorrow. That's a lot of letter I's makes me sound selfish.


I've done stupid stuff like that also... I tend to over-tighten things, got some stripped G1/4 holes for my GPU water blocks .









Did you find anything on that link?


----------



## diggiddi

You could try out the cougars
http://www.microcenter.com/product/404998/COUGAR_Vortex_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearing_140mm_Silent_Cooling_Fan


----------



## mus1mus

Don't recommend the Cougars. He might be shocked that it can cool as much as his SPs but with a ton less noise.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't recommend the Cougars. He might be shocked that it can cool as much as his SPs but with a ton less noise.


and less cost if he bought a pack of four...


----------



## JerDerv

Did this today... Helped with Kitty's socket temp. 3.5" hole saw is perfect for a 92mm fan


----------



## Kalistoval

The sp are quite I was running them at the max rpm 2-47, at least I think it was the max rpm since they were 3 pin and I have the motherboard set to disable the fan monitoring. I didn't get anything yet I was looking at the noctua with I think 90 something static pressure. Sound doesn't bother me at all because I have my headphones on with my dac to add to this I have kids and we all know after having kids you loose 90 percent hearing or at least the ability to pay attention. Buying fans is hard they don't have to be 140mm they can be 120mm I did most of my work on my laptop but I still need to get this thing up and running fast or I'll be so behind on work.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Did this today... Helped with Kitty's socket temp. 3.5" hole saw is perfect for a 92mm fan


Looks professional


----------



## Mega Man

i have been ( and still am ) laughing my butt off for the past 5 min because of this -i wanted to share
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> totally OT
> 
> but i saw this and have to share
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/sys/5253662447.html
> 
> my fav lines
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> To start this machine is running the absolute balls to the wall Intel Core i7-5820K Sextuple Core processor maxed out at 4,500mhz when its pushed. Given each core hypers that's *54,000* megahertz of processing power.
> ( snipped )
> 
> You cannot just buy these parts & achieve these speeds. I had to purchase three of these processors & two of these boards to finally win the silicon lottery & be able to push the parts this far.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else feel likes it is like buying a used car?
Click to expand...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have been ( and still am ) laughing my butt off for the past 5 min because of this -i wanted to share
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> totally OT
> 
> but i saw this and have to share
> 
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/sys/5253662447.html
> 
> my fav lines
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> To start this machine is running the absolute balls to the wall Intel Core i7-5820K Sextuple Core processor maxed out at 4,500mhz when its pushed. Given each core hypers that's *54,000* megahertz of processing power.
> ( snipped )
> 
> You cannot just buy these parts & achieve these speeds. I had to purchase three of these processors & two of these boards to finally win the silicon lottery & be able to push the parts this far.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else feel likes it is like buying a used car?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Darn it, I can only get 40800 megahertz out of my Vishera .

Somebody , somewhere is thinking omg that is so awesome I wish I could buy it


----------



## Kalistoval

I'm 852037002 seconds old, $2500 Dats alot of Sextu or is it Sexta I mean hexacore









My Gawd dat cable management https://houston.craigslist.org/sys/5274641511.html 100+fps !!!!


----------



## Mega Man

seriously he scares me, i wonder how many people really think that "ht" boosts processing power 100%?

i mean in best case senerios ( tested - i would have to find links though ) it is like 10%


----------



## mus1mus

Correct.









On an LGA 2011-3, Ring BUS OC will just give you enough boost to win (BENCHMARK) against one running at stock. (less than 10% actually).

If you are running a SEXTUPLET!, (LMAO) the best you can around 5%

( I am running mine at 4400. It's less than 4500, YES but it is not worth shooting past 4000 actually. And/or 1.3 VRing )


----------



## Kalistoval

Going 2 bed while this runs


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an LGA 2011-3, Ring BUS OC will just give you enough boost to win (BENCHMARK) against one running at stock. (less than 10% actually).
> 
> If you are running a SEXTUPLET!, (LMAO) the best you can around 5%
> 
> ( I am running mine at 4400. It's less than 4500, YES but it is not worth shooting past 4000 actually. And/or 1.3 VRing )


but you dont understand, he had to buy THR33 CPUS and 2 BOARDS he is HARDCOR3


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Going 2 bed while this runs


Same here except I'm at 4800mhz


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have been ( and still am ) laughing my butt off for the past 5 min because of this -i wanted to share


Ha! With the same money, i bought 2 FX on 2 motherboards and without even maxing them out, at mere 4Ghz, i do: 8x4000 + 6x4000 = 32000 + 24000= 56000Mhz without even exceeding the 125W TDP. Eat your heart out, Intel fanboy! I see your sextuple and i raise you an octaple!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On an LGA 2011-3, Ring BUS OC will just give you enough boost to win (BENCHMARK) against one running at stock. (less than 10% actually).
> 
> If you are running a SEXTUPLET!, (LMAO) the best you can around 5%
> 
> ( I am running mine at 4400. It's less than 4500, YES but it is not worth shooting past 4000 actually. And/or 1.3 VRing )
> 
> 
> 
> but you dont understand, he had to buy THR33 CPUS and 2 BOARDS he is HARDCOR3
Click to expand...

Well, yeah. It's hard to fathom.

Esp. uf he bought all those at once.









I know a handful of guys switching from CHIP TO CHIP in a hope of grabbing the best. But they don't admit nor call themselves hardcore (with caps and 3s)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, yeah. It's hard to fathom.
> 
> Esp. uf he bought all those at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a handful of guys switching from CHIP TO CHIP in a hope of grabbing the best. But they don't admit nor call themselves hardcore (with caps and 3s)


Ha! You are just jealous, because he is better overclocker than you! How many records do YOU have under your belt??? Huh?
Quote:


> Hello everybody! My name is Joshua & I'm currently sitting on one beast of a machine! I've been building overclocker rigs for two decades while holding a couple records under my belt.
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/sys/5253662447.html


It takes 20 years to come up with the experience required for a 54Ghz rig, rookie!









P.S.: Thank God that after 20 years of fiddling with computers, i am no overclocker, have no records under my belt, but still maintain my sanity.


----------



## mus1mus

Jealous? No, no, no,

y u no understand?

I'm no longer fiddling the SEXTUPLET CPU of mine that does 56,400 MHz on all 12 monster threads pushing the 512,000 Million-bit capable special-type of GSkill Ripjaws 4 (yes, that's FOUR) not like yours, that is just a 3!
















I'm no match for him mincing words ei?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Jealous? No, no, no,
> 
> y u no understand?
> 
> I'm no longer fiddling the SEXTUPLET CPU of mine that does 56,400 MHz on all 12 monster threads pushing the 512,000 Million-bit capable special-type of GSkill Ripjaws 4 (yes, that's FOUR) not like yours, that is just a 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no match for him mincing words ei?


if you added balls to the wall maybe....


----------



## mus1mus

Oh,









Well then,

That rig is BALLS TO THE WALLS for sale right now.


----------



## Johan45

That is pretty hilarious. Worst part is "someone" will fall for it and be happy with their new balls out puter


----------



## mus1mus

A lot of people will fall for it foo sho!

But the kid has potential. Slinky could sell a ton of rigs if he'll get the kid's marketing talent.

And since you are planning (doing?) X99, remember, it might take you 2 mobos and 3 CPUs to get a golden balls to the walls clocker.


----------



## Johan45

I hope not, ha ha. I'll make do with one for now. At these prices I can't afford to be tooooo picky. Got all the parts in bound. Board and ram here today CPU tomorrow. Itried something a bit different for ram though. PNY Anarchy 2800 CL16 1.2v, we'll see how that goes http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178866&cm_re=pny_anarchy-_-20-178-866-_-Product


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have been ( and still am ) laughing my butt off for the past 5 min because of this -i wanted to share


That was one of the stupidest, and most hilarious for sale posts I've seen on Craigslist in a while...

The last one that cracked me up that hard, was when my brother had a junk recliner he was throwing out, that literally looked post apocalyptic.... he took all these nice photos of it with a back drop and everything, and then posted it on Craigslist for $500 and use things like "this recliner is an antic, and is absolutely amazing...... extremely beautiful..... wonderfully confortable." etc.....

The difference is, his was meant to be a joke...... THAT!? I don't know what the hell that kid is thinking or who he thinks he is impressing and/or fooling, but that ad is just ridiculous!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> That was one of the stupidest, and most hilarious for sale posts I've seen on Craigslist in a while...
> 
> The last one that cracked me up that hard, was when my brother had a junk recliner he was throwing out, that literally looked post apocalyptic.... he took all these nice photos of it with a back drop and everything, and then posted it on Craigslist for $500 and use things like "this recliner is an antic, and is absolutely amazing...... extremely beautiful..... wonderfully confortable." etc.....
> 
> The difference is, his was meant to be a joke...... THAT!? I don't know what the hell that kid is thinking or who he thinks he is impressing and/or fooling, but that ad is just ridiculous!


At least in USA in places like Craigslist or Ebay, you can actually find bargains. Here Ebay, on anything "current" informatics stuff, it's all a sort of an illusion. Some people who don't know, go in Ebay to buy simply thinking "it's Ebay, so it MUST be cheaper" and they actually pay MORE than buying from a shop.

For example. FX8320E. Cheapest on Ebay 135 euros.

http://www.ebay.it/sch/i.html?_odkw=fx-6300&_sop=2&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xfx-8320e.TRS0&_nkw=fx-8320e&_sacat=0

Cheapest to buy from a shop right now: 125 euros:

http://www.prokoo.com/fxseries-fx8320e-32ghz-piledriver-p-106894.html

This is true for anything. Because people just don't sell "new gen" processors on Ebay here. They keep using them. This is what you get for searching on italian only adds for "Phenom 1090T":

http://www.ebay.it/sch/i.html?_sop=2&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Phenom%201090T&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=1&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

-0 1090T
- 1 1100T for 121 euros
- 1 960T for 55 euros. That's all folks!

Of course, you can always search for "Athlon 640" and you get the 1st result, a used "potente" (=powerful) sample for "only" 49.90 euros. BUT, you also get the amazing deals following, with pre-assembled PCs sporting the "ultramodern" Athlon 640 sold as "new" rigs!









http://www.ebay.it/sch/i.html?_odkw=Athlon+II&LH_PrefLoc=1&_sop=2&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XAthlon+II+640.TRS0&_nkw=Athlon+II+640&_sacat=0

^ So people actually go and buy "new" Athlon 640 rigs, thinking it's like cutting edge technology.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I hope not, ha ha. I'll make do with one for now. At these prices I can't afford to be tooooo picky. Got all the parts in bound. Board and ram here today CPU tomorrow. Itried something a bit different for ram though. PNY Anarchy 2800 CL16 1.2v, we'll see how that goes http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178866&cm_re=pny_anarchy-_-20-178-866-_-Product


Any idea of their chips?

Are they making their own?

Just from people's recommendations, Hynix on top, followed by Samsang. I will be keeping an eye on your HE journey fo sho.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> "it's Ebay, so it MUST be cheaper" and they actually pay MORE than buying from a shop.


Ebay has really gone downhill since they put in Buy It Now and raised their fees.

It used to have good deals.

Plus, it's filled with idiots who don't use anti-static mats when they photograph motherboards and such. Some of them literally lay a motherboard down on carpet.









There are still deals but there is a huge volume of garbage you have to navigate through.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Ebay has really gone downhill since they put in Buy It Now and raised their fees.
> 
> It used to have good deals.
> 
> Plus, it's filled with idiots who don't use anti-static mats when they photograph motherboards and such. Some of them literally lay a motherboard down on carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still deals but there is a huge volume of garbage you have to navigate through.


I knew there was a reason to keep the static bag


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Ebay has really gone downhill since they put in Buy It Now and raised their fees.
> 
> It used to have good deals.
> 
> Plus, it's filled with idiots who don't use anti-static mats when they photograph motherboards and such. Some of them literally lay a motherboard down on carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still deals but there is a huge volume of garbage you have to navigate through.


Yeah, well, i never bothered with anything from Ebay, exactly because you never know what kind of moron has had it before. When i was a student, i 've had several flatmates that were Ebay maniacs and they were pretty much abusing anything they were afterwards selling, after trying to cover their traces of abuse. So, i just don't trust 2nd hand stuff... even more so in electronics. But there are still people here that think "Ebay must be cheaper" and so they end up with those Athlon II AM3 rigs, when at the same money they could get a new gen PC from AMD or Intel. Because there isn't much of another big 2nd hand market here, so one that wants a PC, often thinks "maybe i will buy 2nd hand, so i will buy from Ebay, it will be cheaper"...It's a matter of reputation and a problem of the common people being misinformed about computers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I knew there was a reason to keep the static bag


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I knew there was a reason to keep the static bag


I thought you used it so your chips wouldn't give you any static about eating them or overheating them....double pun ftw...


----------



## xLPGx

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/21272-cryorig-slapper-slutna-vattenkylare-med-extra-flakt-for-heta-moderkort

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sweclockers.com%2Fnyhet%2F21272-cryorig-slapper-slutna-vattenkylare-med-extra-flakt-for-heta-moderkort&sandbox=1

I'd like to see someone test this on a highly clocked FX processor.


----------



## miklkit

Where is Mike the Owl?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I think I found megas next build


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Where is Mike the Owl?


im sure hes flying around somewhere lol

last i heard his gfx card took a hit and he couldnt afford a new one till next week


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im sure hes flying around somewhere lol
> 
> last i heard his gfx card took a hit and he couldnt afford a new one till next week


To true mate to true, I,m lurking though...


----------



## mus1mus

What's up with fire strike?

Destroyed 2 boards for me already!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's up with fire strike?
> 
> Destroyed 2 boards for me already!


lol...couldn't have been the voltages and clocks you were running? What did you kill now?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's up with fire strike?
> 
> Destroyed 2 boards for me already!


I'd be interested to know what you were running for clocks and voltages when it blew. I've pushed my boards to the point at which i can see the signs that it's time to back off, but it would appear you went past that....lol. Sorry about your boards though, that sux


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol...couldn't have been the voltages and clocks you were running? What did you kill now?


Nope. 5.2 daily with 1.58 max Vcore.
Kitty gave up for good I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested to know what you were running for clocks and voltages when it blew. I've pushed my boards to the point at which i can see the signs that it's time to back off, but it would appear you went past that....lol. Sorry about your boards though, that sux


It's the 5.2 daily clock that I have dialed in.

I am not running for a score as I was tweaking the GPU BIOS all along.

Just remembered, I lost my UD3 on same act.









I have retrieved the kitty before, but this time I am optimustic it's done for good.

EDIT:

By the way, I get no Power On response from the button if I have the EPS 12 plugged into a PSU. Otherwise, PSU powers up.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys is there a tangible difference between 4.6 and 4.8ghz? cos I'm not seeing it in real life, benchmarks sure, Firestrike is a bit higher but that's it


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys is there a tangible difference between 4.6 and 4.8ghz? cos I'm not seeing it in real life, benchmarks sure, Firestrike is a bit higher but that's it


i found the main diff going from 4 to 4.4 then not much gain 4.4 to 4.6 thats as high as i can go on air tho


----------



## miklkit

It depends on the game. Modern games should be good at 4.6, but single thread stuff needs all the clocks you can scrounge up.


----------



## mus1mus

I feel things are getting a bit buttery smooth from and past 4.7. Scaling jumps higher from 4.6 to 4.7 than 4.5 to 4.6.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol...couldn't have been the voltages and clocks you were running? What did you kill now?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. 5.2 daily with 1.58 max Vcore.
> Kitty gave up for good I think.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested to know what you were running for clocks and voltages when it blew. I've pushed my boards to the point at which i can see the signs that it's time to back off, but it would appear you went past that....lol. Sorry about your boards though, that sux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the 5.2 daily clock that I have dialed in.
> 
> I am not running for a score as I was tweaking the GPU BIOS all along.
> 
> Just remembered, I lost my UD3 on same act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have retrieved the kitty before, but this time I am optimustic it's done for good.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> By the way, I get no Power On response from the button if I have the EPS 12 plugged into a PSU. Otherwise, PSU powers up.
Click to expand...

I'm surprised by that, must have been weakened by some of your other shenanigans and finally gave out.

I ran both of my 8350's on voltages similar to that at clockspeeds of 5Ghz + for over a year and didn't seem to hurt a thing. But I don't do protracted stress tests like some people at those values.


----------



## mus1mus

Last time I did a stress test was actually a couple of weeks ago or maybe last week. Lost all my profiles for one. But things are back where they are. Though I have been switching back and forth to 5GHz at 1.5 due to some random errors when messing with a GPU BIOS.

It's the kitty's 2nd life for one. Still, I am very sad. And I won't be looking for another board just to revive it. Gotta install the CPU into the CHVFZ. And leave it at home. (means no FX fun)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys is there a tangible difference between 4.6 and 4.8ghz? cos I'm not seeing it in real life, benchmarks sure, Firestrike is a bit higher but that's it


I noticed a nice jump in CPU heavy stuff like bf4, c3, etc, after breaking the 4.7 mark....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys is there a tangible difference between 4.6 and 4.8ghz? cos I'm not seeing it in real life, benchmarks sure, Firestrike is a bit higher but that's it


Generally in gaming 4.6ghz is enough to push framerates to levels above 60 fps in most games, but there are a few that can use every bit of clockspeed .

I was a bit surprised at how well the 8370e handled BF4 at it's modest stock clocks , however running the game at 4.9 ghz is preferable.

Sony Vegas will make use of pretty much all the cpu you can throw at it, rendering time seems to scale fairly linearly.


----------



## diggiddi

Thanks to all who replied, I'll continue testing and see, IME though the jump from 4.4-4.5 ghz to 4.6ghz seems the largest benefit


----------



## JerDerv

I ordered a SteelSeries QCK off amazon and they sent me a QCK+. Im alright with it. Its rather large. I might trim it down to fit my desk a bit better.


----------



## Kalistoval

So if I use prime95 largeFFT 768 min/max at 5Ghz, does it matter if I lower cpu/nb and ht to anything below 2200/2600 along with ram frequency?. At a default cpu/nb and Ht, I am assuming I can leave prime running. I'm thinking well at stock cpu/nb & ht, I shouldn't need to keep those at default if I lower them I know they will have an impact on them temperatures during stress testing. As far as ram a 1600 MHz is pretty much the standard at cl9 if I ever need to check memory I would use memtest hci for obvious reasons. So what I am looking for is 5 ghz 24 hrs would it still prove stable if it ran for 24 hrs with a much lower cpu nb and ht than default?. Then after 24 assuming it passes 24hrs revert cpu nb and ht to default along with standard ram frequency and timings?. Essentially I'm trying to cheat at the temperature game.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So if I use prime95 largeFFT 768 min/max at 5Ghz, does it matter if I lower cpu/nb and ht to anything below 2200/2600 along with ram frequency?. At a default cpu/nb and Ht, I am assuming I can leave prime running. I'm thinking well at stock cpu/nb & ht, I shouldn't need to keep those at default if I lower them I know they will have an impact on them temperatures during stress testing. As far as ram a 1600 MHz is pretty much the standard at cl9 if I ever need to check memory I would use memtest hci for obvious reasons. So what I am looking for is 5 ghz 24 hrs would it still prove stable if it ran for 24 hrs with a much lower cpu nb and ht than default?. Then after 24 assuming it passes 24hrs revert cpu nb and ht to default along with standard ram frequency and timings?. Essentially I'm trying to cheat at the temperature game.


Heat is just Voltage dependent. Not Frequency. But then you can have a low CPU-NB Voltage with a lower clock. (though I don't feel like going stock will hurt that much) 2200 is pretty standard and forces low memory performance.

Play with it more you might be surprised you don't really need Voltage increase with those to keep it stable..
IMO you wanna keep it at the default value or higher to get a decent memory performance. Something that plagues the platform being labeled as a slow processor.
If you are getting high temps, improve your cooling and/or back down the clocks.

One thing, most chips encounter Voltage walls, the more you push beyond that the more you are pushing the chip to be pretty inefficient. So unless you can cool it, draw the line and call it a day. Coz beyond that, Voltages needed to stabilize your chip will just go higher.









By the way, where are you on the OC? Screenies please.


----------



## Kalistoval

I lowered cpu/nb and ht thus lowered core and socket temp. I am aproching 1 hr in prime at 60s on core and socket. Frequency at 5ghz at 1.537v. The chip hasn't been bad at all when it comes to voltage I just don't have an enough cooling for prime at 5ghz and 2200 MHz cpu nb. I have it 1033 ram at 1600 MHz cpu nb and ht. I will screenie in a bit.


----------



## Undervolter

Just ordered an FX8300 (boxed version) for 124 euros, since my GTX750Ti and RAM order is still in process... FX8300 are rare here and it's +100Mhz stock clock that may come handy, who knows... I had promiced myself to wait for FX to go EOL to grab another octacore when they get cheaper, but heck, since i had an order still open and the same shop happened to bring 8300 in stock... This way i will make me an informatics Xmas present without my girlfriend seeing it and *****ing at me.









But now i will have to decide whether to keep the 8320 or 8300 as spare CPU (i have many spare motherboards, but had none spare octacore). If i get yet another octacore when they go EOL, then i will run 2 octacores active and keep the 3rd as spare. The bad thing is that if i put the FX8300 in my main rig, i will have to do everything from scatch in undervolting. I will have to find the voltage for each P-State again. Pheeeewww... The idea alone makes me dizzy... But i will certainly take it on a spin to 4.5Ghz on the UD3P to see how it overclocks. Also ordered a Crucial BX100 250GB SSD and i am pretty much done with upgrading PCs for years.

I would have prefered an OEM 8300, since i am full of the useless stock AMD coolers and it's moronic to pay 20 euros more to get yet another useless heatsink, but, at the sorry state of e-shops here, even finding a boxed 8300 at 124 euros is close to a miracle, so i will take that... The only OEM chip here on sale is FX4300 at 54 euros, which is not bad as a price and i might get one in the future to upgrade my minor rigs, but quad is really low and i wanted a spare octacore...

Sigh... I wish american shops would open branches here... It's almost sad shopping here...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I lowered cpu/nb and ht thus lowered core and socket temp. I am aproching 1 hr in prime at 60s on core and socket. Frequency at 5ghz at 1.537v. The chip hasn't been bad at all when it comes to voltage I just don't have an enough cooling for prime at 5ghz and 2200 MHz cpu nb. I have it 1033 ram at 1600 MHz cpu nb and ht. I will screenie in a bit.


I think that version of Prime is a bit hot (not soo sure). Try the 28.X Prime.

You can also try keeping the CPU-NB at 2200 and set a static voltage to it. You might be able to undervolt is as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Just ordered an FX8300 (boxed version) for 124 euros, since my GTX750Ti and RAM order is still in process... FX8300 are rare here and it's +100Mhz stock clock that may come handy, who knows... I had promiced myself to wait for FX to go EOL to grab another octacore when they get cheaper, but heck, since i had an order still open and the same shop happened to bring 8300 in stock... This way i will make me an informatics Xmas present without my girlfriend seeing it and *****ing at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now i will have to decide whether to keep the 8320 or 8300 as spare CPU (i have many spare motherboards, but had none spare octacore). If i get yet another octacore when they go EOL, then i will run 2 octacores active and keep the 3rd as spare. The bad thing is that if i put the FX8300 in my main rig, i will have to do everything from scatch in undervolting. I will have to find the voltage for each P-State again. Pheeeewww... The idea alone makes me dizzy... But i will certainly take it on a spin to 4.5Ghz on the UD3P to see how it overclocks. Also ordered a Crucial BX100 250GB SSD and i am pretty much done with upgrading PCs for years.
> 
> I would have prefered an OEM 8300, since i am full of the useless stock AMD coolers and it's moronic to pay 20 euros more to get yet another useless heatsink, but, at the sorry state of e-shops here, even finding a boxed 8300 at 124 euros is close to a miracle, so i will take that... The only OEM chip here on sale is FX4300 at 54 euros, which is not bad as a price and i might get one in the future to upgrade my minor rigs, but quad is really low and i wanted a spare octacore...
> 
> Sigh... I wish american shops would open branches here... It's almost sad shopping here...


I'd try it for the Vcore requirement for sure. But that is just me.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think that version of Prime is a bit hot (not soo sure). Try the 28.X Prime.


Yeah, since FX is an old production CPU, i still use Prime 27.9 and it's perfect for it. Newer isn't always better. Prime 27.9 still draws 20W more power than x264 video encoding (which is one of the worst real life tasks you can give to a CPU).
Quote:


> I'd try it for the Vcore requirement for sure. But that is just me.


Oh, i will for sure! Thing is, i will have to reinstall Windows, because i have obsessive traits with clean systems and i can't stand the idea of installing Nvidia drivers in a PC where it had AMD GPU drivers, plus, i can't use a new SSD without format. So i will have to install Win7 again with initial windows tweaking and drivers ony ---> image, then add all programs ---> image, then add my standard 2 games (Plants vs Zombies and Europa Universalis IV)---> image, then add Skyrim---> image. Practically, i will eat an entire day. BUT! I have an undervolting reputation to respect here and i would be no undervolter, if i at least didn't seek the lowest stock voltage, the voltage for 4Ghz and then go to 4.5Ghz out of curiocity. I will do this BEFORE i format and reinstall Windows and then decide which CPU to keep active. If i get impressed, i may bother to find voltages for all P-States and keep the 8300 active. Will post CPU batch number and results for you overclocking maniacs.


----------



## mus1mus

I did mention Voltage and not clock eh?

Yeah, you are that special kid who defies norms.







I dunno if that is just your OCD or N3rd tendency on things.

I always do a dirrty run just to get a feel of things. But again, I don't have that meticulous nature of some of you round here.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I did mention Voltage and not clock eh?
> 
> Yeah, you are that special kid who defies norms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if that is just your OCD or N3rd tendency on things.
> 
> I always do a dirrty run just to get a feel of things. But again, I don't have that meticulous nature of some of you round here.


All human beings, from a psychoanalytic point of view, are a mix of neurotic tendencies (or traits). When these tendencies are more or less of equal strength, the individual is "normal". If one becomes too strong, it becomes pathological (plain neurosis). I have a guaranteed obsessive trait, which was cultivated through my studying years and professional requirements. In fact, it was during my university years, that i became obsessed about minimum startup programs, clean PC, imaging everytime i remove kernel drivers to revert to a "perfect state" etc. Can't do anything about that anymore, it's too late. It's not OCD, as this implies ritualistic behavioral patterns. Mine is limited to having spare parts and having the PC "clean" so that it is snappy. I also can't stand for example having gas station employees putting air in my car tyres, because they don't care about accuracy. So i have my own digital air pressure meter and air pump and i check the air pressure on tyres on my own. I don't care much about the rest of the car, but the tyres are important, because it's the only thing that is in contact with the road.









On the positive side, obsessive traits are beneficial to have in my line of work. They make you better than others and much better than the "distracted" or "unattentive to detail" person. One has to live with his neurotical traits.







In fact, my girlfriend hates my PCs with a passion, because "i take too much care of them", "spend too much money on them" (she 'd much prefer to spend them on her clothing of course), i am "childish about upgrading them, fixing them etc", she "doesn't understand why i need more than 1 PC", "what i do by keeping spares" etc. Women...

It was actually Agent Smith's case here that rang me a reminder bell, that having spare motherboards isn't enough, if when the motherboard fails, kills the CPU with it. And i remembered, i had no spare FX8xxx. And seeing today an FX8300 on the same shop it was too tempting. Although they still haven't replied to me to confirm that they can modify my order. Fingers crossed. These are slooooooow in sending you orders.

P.S.: One of the funniest moments i remember from university. Professor asks: "Who of you believe that have no neurotical traits, raise your hand". All class raised their hands. Professor: "Lower your hands, you are all wrong".









P.S2: A well tuned, uncluttered undervolted PC, can feel snappier than an overclocked, clogged, loading a gazillion of junk at startup, PC. I 've seen it many times with my own eyes.


----------



## cssorkinman

I too work in a field where my ocd is actually beneficial. Nearly everyday I make operational changes that if were done incorrectly would render up to $3,200,000 of product completely worthless. During other
times of the year I work with material that has 6 years of work behind it that could be lost with a moments carelessness. Some of which is. Impossible to recover. Double and triple checking has saved the company 10s of millions in saleable product. Ive caught 3 mistakes others have made, they are eternally greatful for my ocd btw. Lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I too work in a field where my ocd is actually beneficial. Nearly everyday I make operational changes that if were done incorrectly would render up to $3,200,000 of product completely worthless. During other
> times of the year I work with material that has 6 years of work behind it that could be lost with a moments carelessness. Some of which is. Impossible to recover. Double and triple checking has saved the company 10s of millions in saleable product. Ive caught 3 mistakes others have made, they are eternally greatful for my ocd btw. Lol


Exactly. It's a curse, but in some professions, it's a bliss too. I am a doctor. The obsessive trait, i developed during studies, exactly because of the insane level of detail they were requiring from us and because i was perfectionist by character and was never satisfied from myself if i didn't remember "everything". Which is impossible to do, but i was always trying. This leads you exactly to developing obsessive trait. It's the most common trait in exactly "perfectionists". On the other hand, i 've had a professor of abdominal surgery, saying, after a phone call in front of us, from a nurse telling him that a clamp was missing: "lads, this is why i always say that after surgery, always do an X-Ray to the patient, because you never know what you forgot inside the abdomen". At that time, i had a laugh. He told me, "dear boy, there is nothing to laugh at, these things happen". Well, it's true. And they happen to those who exactly don't "double check" and they are distracted by character. I 've had medic students flat mates, that were forgetting the door open, the keys on the door, the gas flame on the kitchen on. These are those with increased chances to forget the surgical instruments in the abdomen.

For this, is why there are "standardized procedures" to minimize the character defects. For instance, by standard procedure, when you take a bioptical sample or a simple blood sample, the first thing to do is label the container and write the patient's name. Because, many people, by character, will otherwise say "Ok, i will do it later" and they will forget or mix the tests. This is called "procedural bias". There is also "analytical bias" later on. Human errors will always happen, but some are more prone to do them than others. Obsessive traits are less error prone. It's the classical "Sherlock Holmes" type. Sherlock Holmes was exactly written by Conan Doyle, a doctor himself, inspired by another doctor who apparently was above average in semiotics, arriving to diagnosis from minimal signs of the patient.

The "distracted" or "looser" characters on the other hand, are better for relaxing the patient (telling jokes, dealing with children, etc). But, one must thank the guys that invented procedure standardization and protocols, because otherwise, half the doctors in hospitals would be quite dangerous. A bit like it was in the 19th century and before... On the other hand, perfectionists suffer if dealing with children, because they can't make them give accurate information durng the anamnesis (you have to rely on parents, but the parents aren't the patient) or not any information at all (baby crying hysterically).


----------



## mus1mus

In my younger days, I didn't know a such a word existed for the definition you guys gave other than meticulous.

I thought some people are just hard to please and be satisfied.

I am not good in any special something. But I always try not to be bound by what others can do, and doing.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In my younger days, I didn't know a such a word existed for the definition you guys gave other than meticulous.
> 
> I thought some people are just hard to please and be satisfied.
> 
> I am not good in any special something. But I always try not to be bound by what others can do, and doing.


Obsessive compulsive disorder is a very abused term, that only applies to few people (the prototype is Adrian Monk in the TV series). Most other people have simply "obsessive traits". For instance, i am a very disordinate person in any thing i don't care about. I don't align things on my desk, i don't pile them up tidyly, i don't even do good cable management for my PC, because i don't really care about cable management. I am very careful about what i care though. The things i care about i double check them before i call them good.

Nobody is good at everything. Every human being has weaknesses and strengths. If you would force me to go to pediatrics for a month, i would probably shoot myself. Being good enough in many things is also a strength. The important is to have self-awareness, to play on your strengths and avoid where you know you would be weak.


----------



## Undervolter

Sometimes, having slow as molasses computer e-shops is actually beneficial. I first ordered on Oct 30 GPU+RAM. On Nov 2 my order was still not ready to send, so i added SSD+1 HDD. Today is Nov 5, just received confirmation that they will add the FX8300 in the same parcel, since they still aren't ready to send the previous items.







I guess after 1 week, i may get it... Eat your heart out, Newegg!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sometimes, having slow as molasses computer e-shops is actually beneficial. I first ordered on Oct 30 GPU+RAM. On Nov 2 my order was still not ready to send, so i added SSD+1 HDD. Today is Nov 5, just received confirmation that they will add the FX8300 in the same parcel, since they still aren't ready to send the previous items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess after 1 week, i may get it... Eat your heart out, Newegg!


Tiger direct?

Be aware that their 1 year warranty claim on the package and website is a falsified lie, and AMD nor Tiger will in no way whatsoever back it up. Just a heads up


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sometimes, having slow as molasses computer e-shops is actually beneficial. I first ordered on Oct 30 GPU+RAM. On Nov 2 my order was still not ready to send, so i added SSD+1 HDD. Today is Nov 5, just received confirmation that they will add the FX8300 in the same parcel, since they still aren't ready to send the previous items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess after 1 week, i may get it... Eat your heart out, Newegg!


All I can say is wow, I ordered from newegg last Friday package arrived on Monday. Amazon order Friday got here Tuesday.
Did this shop have to order everything from someone else first?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Tiger direct?
> 
> Be aware that their 1 year warranty claim on the package and website is a falsified lie, and AMD nor Tiger will in no way whatsoever back it up. Just a heads up


Tiger direct?







It's more like Snail Direct here!







I WISH there was something like Tiger Direct!







I 'm in Italy. All warranties in EU are per EU directive at least 2 years through the retailer (although some retailers try to dodge their responsibilities).
Quote:


> All I can say is wow, I ordered from newegg last Friday package arrived on Monday. Amazon order Friday got here Tuesday.
> Did this shop have to order everything from someone else first?


I 've no idea. Some shops here have smaller storage facilities in various places and they must wait for them to send all pieces to one central hub before they send everything. Others simply keep low stock or fake availabilities and just order from their supplier when you order. Others yet order from supplier in Germany and then send it to you. I really don't know how these work, but they are slow. Still, they have good prices and at least they have a customer support that replies to your email within few hours (contrary to others that you must actually call them and if you are lucky speak to them after 30 minutes of trying, because they only have 1 person answering the phone). I 've shopped from them before, they are trustworthy but slow. They are also actually good at packaging, specially of hard disks.

EDIT: The problem here is always the same: That computer builders are the exception. So shops are scared to order a large stock of items, because they fear that they will never sell it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Tiger direct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like Snail Direct here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH there was something like Tiger Direct!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm in Italy. All warranties in EU are per EU directive at least 2 years through the retailer (although some retailers try to dodge their responsibilities).
> I 've no idea. Some shops here have smaller storage facilities in various places and they must wait for them to send all pieces to one central hub before they send everything. Others simply keep low stock or fake availabilities and just order from their supplier when you order. Others yet order from supplier in Germany and then send it to you. I really don't know how these work, but they are slow. Still, they have good prices and at least they have a customer support that replies to your email within few hours (contrary to others that you must actually call them and if you are lucky speak to them after 30 minutes of trying, because they only have 1 person answering the phone). I 've shopped from them before, they are trustworthy but slow. They are also actually good at packaging, specially of hard disks.
> 
> EDIT: The problem here is always the same: That computer builders are the exception. So shops are scared to order a large stock of items, because they fear that they will never sell it.


yes we are spoiled here in north America...we often take for granted and complain about delays when in reality it's lightning fast compared to customs and other countries courier and services...the one positive is the warranty thing though


----------



## Mega Man

The joys of our ancestors fighting for less regulation and taxes- quicker service and lower prices. Let's hope we can keep it like that


----------



## gertruude

i need help

daughter wants a pc to play minecraft watch videos

im thinking fx 6300 or the a8 or a10

what would be best?


----------



## Mega Man

Don't play mine craft but I hear guys are not that important.

A10 and fastest ram you can buy. Don't go apu without at least 2400 RAM imo


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i need help
> 
> daughter wants a pc to play minecraft watch videos
> 
> im thinking fx 6300 or the a8 or a10
> 
> what would be best?


7850k APU and call it a day.... (if it's literally going to be a 1080P surf/minecraft box)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't play mine craft but I hear guys are not that important.
> 
> A10 and fastest ram you can buy. Don't go apu without at least 2400 RAM imo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> 7850k APU and call it a day.... (if it's literally going to be a 1080P surf/minecraft box)


thanks guys









+1 rep


----------



## gertruude

if one had to go intel(shivers) what would you buy


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if one had to go intel(shivers) what would you buy


4790k


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if one had to go intel(shivers) what would you buy


For Minecraft and videos, an i3-6320 + H170 mobo would probably be cost-effective.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> For Minecraft and videos, an i3-6320 + H170 mobo would probably be cost-effective.


i3...... but again, only if it's a video/kraft box....

The integrated video on the latest i3's may even handle Minekraft pretty well.....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> For Minecraft and videos, an i3-6320 + H170 mobo would probably be cost-effective.


it isnt for minecraft, its for a gaming pc a friend wants to build

n im not sure about intel since ive been with amd for years


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> i3...... but again, only if it's a video/kraft box....
> 
> The integrated video on the latest i3's may even handle Minekraft pretty well.....


Of course I'd love to recommend an i7-6700K + Z170 mobo + GTX 980ti for _everybody_, my conscientious streak compels me to factor in the target audience and likely budget range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> it isnt for minecraft, its for a gaming pc a friend wants to build
> 
> n im not sure about intel since ive been with amd for years


For a general-purpose Intel-based gaming box, the Core i5-6600K + Z170 chipset motherboard + 8GB of DDR4-2666 would be my weapon of choice.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I mean, I personally get told all the time that skylake + 980ti is a true high-end gaming machine, and I'm somewhere on the outside looking in with my current setup, but I feel like the performance I am getting from my 9590 + R9 Fury is right up there with anything else from a gaming standpoint. I have posted my numbers in the Fury thread.....

I am doing damn near what any ol' 980ti will do on an i7 setup, in games like BF4/C3/FC4/etc......

I haven't dumped cash on the Witcher 3 and GTA V yet (still stalling, lol) but those will be next.....

This box is just churning through all of my games and content, and doing it at 4k mind you.....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes we are spoiled here in north America...we often take for granted and complain about delays when in reality it's lightning fast compared to customs and other countries courier and services...the one positive is the warranty thing though


Well, some here are quick, but usually have awful prices. There is no "perfect" solution. One good about keeping spares, is that 99% of the time, you don't have haste. So, it's not like i need a CPU tomorrow. For me, the best e-shop in the country and probably the most popular amongst "techies", is this one:

http://www.e-key.it/

They don't have the best prices, but quite good, they don't make you troubles with RMA, but good luck expecting email from their support. They have 1 phone line you must call. Don't be fooled by the "24h delivery". That's "only for notebooks and ultrabooks" (because people are more likely to order them than single parts). In their terms and conditions, the delivery times are vague. They say "the delivery times reflect the availability, mailing mode, weight and courier". Usually, they do anything between 3-10 days. In this case, they didn't even have an 8320E, let alone the more "exotic" 8300 (currently only 4 shops have 8300 here with 20 euro difference between min and max price). So i couldn't order from them...

http://www.e-key.it/cat-8-core-2081.htm

They also not only sell preassembled and tested rigs, but also take on demand builds, with components you want and test it before they send it to you. "Custom preassembled", if you will. Waiting time? Officially stated 7-10 working days. (Tempi di attesa assemblaggio e test: da 7 a 10gg lavorativi.). To this, add the courier time (1 day usually, unless you live in islands).

http://www.e-key.it/computer_assemblati.aspx

This is a small shop (in Rome), from which i used to shop sometimes, exactly because they send you in 24h. But they rarely have anything. The numbers in green are the number of available pieces. They practically have 5 CPUs at stock. That's all folks! And they have "Phenom FX".







And they sell the 8370E at 32 euros more than the other shop above. 15 euros more for the FX6300. This is pretty much for anything. If you buy several stuff from them, you can end up with 100 euros more for the same stuff (assuming they have it on stock). But yeah, they 're lighting quick, because you are their only customer in one day.











Anyway, i 've stopped shopping from them, after they sent me a wrong GPU (which was DOA too) and after they forgot to send me an item which i had paid for (they sent it with second package after i informed them, but...). I guess, when they think the FX is Phenom, it's no wonder if they don't know what GPU model they 're selling.









Yeah, the 2 year warranty from retailer came after long battles from consumer unions from several EU countries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The joys of our ancestors fighting for less regulation and taxes- quicker service and lower prices. Let's hope we can keep it like that


You can say that again!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I too work in a field where my ocd is actually beneficial. Nearly everyday I make operational changes that if were done incorrectly would render up to $3,200,000 of product completely worthless. During other
> times of the year I work with material that has 6 years of work behind it that could be lost with a moments carelessness. Some of which is. Impossible to recover. Double and triple checking has saved the company 10s of millions in saleable product. Ive caught 3 mistakes others have made, they are eternally greatful for my ocd btw. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's a curse, but in some professions, it's a bliss too. I am a doctor. The obsessive trait, i developed during studies, exactly because of the insane level of detail they were requiring from us and because i was perfectionist by character and was never satisfied from myself if i didn't remember "everything". Which is impossible to do, but i was always trying. This leads you exactly to developing obsessive trait. It's the most common trait in exactly "perfectionists". On the other hand, i 've had a professor of abdominal surgery, saying, after a phone call in front of us, from a nurse telling him that a clamp was missing: "lads, this is why i always say that after surgery, always do an X-Ray to the patient, because you never know what you forgot inside the abdomen". At that time, i had a laugh. He told me, "dear boy, there is nothing to laugh at, these things happen". Well, it's true. And they happen to those who exactly don't "double check" and they are distracted by character. I 've had medic students flat mates, that were forgetting the door open, the keys on the door, the gas flame on the kitchen on. These are those with increased chances to forget the surgical instruments in the abdomen.
> 
> For this, is why there are "standardized procedures" to minimize the character defects. For instance, by standard procedure, when you take a bioptical sample or a simple blood sample, the first thing to do is label the container and write the patient's name. Because, many people, by character, will otherwise say "Ok, i will do it later" and they will forget or mix the tests. This is called "procedural bias". There is also "analytical bias" later on. Human errors will always happen, but some are more prone to do them than others. Obsessive traits are less error prone. It's the classical "Sherlock Holmes" type. Sherlock Holmes was exactly written by Conan Doyle, a doctor himself, inspired by another doctor who apparently was above average in semiotics, arriving to diagnosis from minimal signs of the patient.
> 
> The "distracted" or "looser" characters on the other hand, are better for relaxing the patient (telling jokes, dealing with children, etc). But, one must thank the guys that invented procedure standardization and protocols, because otherwise, half the doctors in hospitals would be quite dangerous. A bit like it was in the 19th century and before... On the other hand, perfectionists suffer if dealing with children, because they can't make them give accurate information durng the anamnesis (you have to rely on parents, but the parents aren't the patient) or not any information at all (baby crying hysterically).
Click to expand...

There are times where it just too important not be the way we are.
About half of my in-laws and several of my own family are in the medical field - ( I'm the dummy of the bunch







) Tremendous amount of respect for what they, (and you ) do


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are times where it just too important not be the way we are.
> About half of my in-laws and several of my own family are in the medical field - ( I'm the dummy of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Tremendous amount of respect for what they, (and you ) do


At the end, it's all about trainning and learning to think in a certain way, just like in any other jobs. There are many forms of intelligence, doctors aren't super-intelligent and you aren't any less intelligent than them. The rest is merit of american TV shows that have idealized the working ethic of doctors. Reality is not exactly as romantic as on tv... I 've seen doctors that if i were a patient, i would be scared. Motives vary too, some nobler than others. Any person with logic and deductive thinking, can become a good doctor. It's also why i like computers. Computers are logical. So if you know how they work, you will find what's wrong with them. This is why in the forum i usually post to help people. It's like a mental break from fixing humans. The underlying principle is the same. If you know how humans work in physiological conditions, then you can understand the pathology. This abilitates you to fix them. Just like computers. Nothing too intelligent. I always say that most computer techies would make good doctors, because they are accustomed to logical thinking.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

^ regrets on the Rome shop though. I too believe I am here to serve. That first step is always the biggest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
Click to expand...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> ^ regrets on the Rome shop though. I too believe I am here to serve. That first step is always the biggest.


Well, i am sorry, but their prices are totally uncompetitive. Their only "plus" side is that they send in 24h. Such small shops usually live like this: Either by "desperate" customers that want an ultrafast delivery or by "desperate" customers that live nearby (literally) and they are ready to buy whatever their "corner shop" has at whatever price. I am not that desperate fortunately and i don't really know the shop owners in person to have grown a guilt feeling... I 've only emailed them once. Yes, they seemed kind, but not kind enough to give them like 100 euros more.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Of course I'd love to recommend an i7-6700K + Z170 mobo + GTX 980ti for _everybody_, my conscientious streak compels me to factor in the target audience and likely budget range.
> For a general-purpose Intel-based gaming box, the Core i5-6600K + Z170 chipset motherboard + 8GB of DDR4-2666 would be my weapon of choice.


I am not looking into going back to 990FX after I lost my kitty but, I too, is sure I won't do a skylake build. Even with their potential.

I'll wait for AMD's next platform.

BTW, when saying "general-purpose build" I don't consider a K CPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are times where it just too important not be the way we are.
> About half of my in-laws and several of my own family are in the medical field - ( I'm the dummy of the bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Tremendous amount of respect for what they, (and you ) do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, it's all about trainning and learning to think in a certain way, just like in any other jobs. There are many forms of intelligence, doctors aren't super-intelligent and you aren't any less intelligent than them. The rest is merit of american TV shows that have idealized the working ethic of doctors. Reality is not exactly as romantic as on tv... I 've seen doctors that if i were a patient, i would be scared. Motives vary too, some nobler than others. Any person with logic and deductive thinking, can become a good doctor. It's also why i like computers. Computers are logical. So if you know how they work, you will find what's wrong with them. This is why in the forum i usually post to help people. It's like a mental break from fixing humans. The underlying principle is the same. If you know how humans work in physiological conditions, then you can understand the pathology. This abilitates you to fix them. Just like computers. Nothing too intelligent. I always say that most computer techies would make good doctors, because they are accustomed to logical thinking.
Click to expand...

Agree with much of what you said .
There are so many phd's in my family that if you were looking in the phone book you might think it is our last name lol - I'm the education level black sheep of my family







< nope....









Long story about cssorkin of questionable value and most certainly OT lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]
I am a product of my environment. Growing up on a farm , I learned by doing, rather than reading about it, and I never was able make the transition to being " book smart" . My test scores put me in the 98th percentile, but my marks in school were no where near that ( Much to my mother's frustration). If I had a dollar for every time I heard , he's a bright young man and if he would only apply himself... blah blah blah early retirement would be a viable concept lol.
Self reliance, a good work ethic, and problem solving were some of the things my background brought to me. Jack of all trades , master of none is probably a good description in my case







.
We had livestock and watching the animals go through all the stages of life - birth, sickness , death lent me a perspective from which I could see it's fragility and gave me a healthy respect for the struggle that most living things go through , just to survive. I wouldn't trade those experiences for any education.
The winds of change blew me off of the farm how ever ( figuratively and literally lol) and I had to find something else to do. I was very lucky to find a position that my background had actually prepared me quite well for and makes use of the practical knowledge I have. 15 years and about 45,000 work hours later I've advanced to a position generally not available to those without a college degree within the company I work for.[/SPOILER

I am so often amazed at the way intelligence and/or talent can express itself in people.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Of course I'd love to recommend an i7-6700K + Z170 mobo + GTX 980ti for _everybody_, my conscientious streak compels me to factor in the target audience and likely budget range.
> For a general-purpose Intel-based gaming box, the Core i5-6600K + Z170 chipset motherboard + 8GB of DDR4-2666 would be my weapon of choice.


I won't buy an Intel CPU that uses TIM instead of solder on principle nor will I pay Nvidia for its inflated prices after the 970 scam.

Intel and Nvidia need to stop treating its customers like 



. Spend a few cents on proper solder or use liquid metal or you're not going to get my business. And, do not bait and switch.


----------



## mus1mus

Guise, question:

Have you ever encountered your rig losing USB power or connection when your rig is on high CPU usage like rendering?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Agree with much of what you said .
> There are so many phd's in my family that if you were looking in the phone book you might think it is our last name lol - I'm the education level black sheep of my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < nope....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story about cssorkin of questionable value and most certainly OT lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> I am a product of my environment. Growing up on a farm , I learned by doing, rather than reading about it, and I never was able make the transition to being " book smart" . My test scores put me in the 98th percentile, but my marks in school were no where near that ( Much to my mother's frustration). If I had a dollar for every time I heard , he's a bright young man and if he would only apply himself... blah blah blah early retirement would be a viable concept lol.
> Self reliance, a good work ethic, and problem solving were some of the things my background brought to me. Jack of all trades , master of none is probably a good description in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> We had livestock and watching the animals go through all the stages of life - birth, sickness , death lent me a perspective from which I could see it's fragility and gave me a healthy respect for the struggle that most living things go through , just to survive. I wouldn't trade those experiences for any education.
> The winds of change blew me off of the farm how ever ( figuratively and literally lol) and I had to find something else to do. I was very lucky to find a position that my background had actually prepared me quite well for and makes use of the practical knowledge I have. 15 years and about 45,000 work hours later I've advanced to a position generally not available to those without a college degree within the company I work for.[/SPOILER
> 
> I am so often amazed at the way intelligence and/or talent can express itself in people.


There are various forms of intelligence and unfortunately, educational systems not always allow for them to be used in a useful way. This doesn't mean one lacks intelligence. For instance, here, there is nepotism. If your family has the proper connections, you can become a doctor even if you have a very bad deductive thinking and by studying 25% of what the "common mortals" needed to study. The university itself, is mainly based on sterile memorization of countless amount of information, at the end of which you tend to forget most of what you don't use in specialization. To give you an example, this is a 1632 painting:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Anatomy_Lesson_of_Dr._Nicolaes_Tulp

Here, to this day, you don't study anatomy on real corpses, because the church doesn't like it. So to compensate, the professors were pretending unreal memorization of details, studied from books exclusively, that even as a graduated doctor, you don't remember anymore. I had a friend that gave up. It wasn't his fault, the fault was of the educational system. Myself, there are many other works that i would be the worst dumbass or even medical branches, where i would be from bad to potentially dangerous. The key, which is difficult for both parents and children, is to detect what sort of field is more suitable and direct the child there. Easier said than done. You can see really intelligent doctors, choosing the "wrong" specialization field. Because they don't judge well their own strengths and weaknesses or they simply choose according to "which one will give me more money" or "what's less stressful" or "what's easier".

On the contrary, you can see average intelligence doctors, that do a good job, because they are at their comfort zone. For instance, call me what you like, but female doctors, aren't good in problem solving. They 're good in empathy, they are good in pediatrics, because the child sees a "mother figure" , they are good in executing protocols, in writing down results, but not in problem solving (there are exceptions to the rule). If you leave free choice by instinct (assuming "you will get the same money, work same hours, etc), most women, tend to choose laboratory (procedure routine execution, remembering list of to-do things by heart), pediatrics, psychiatry. And that's where they 're best at. You see for instance the otherwise intelligent female doctor, that for whatever reason, she chose orthopedics (one had once told me "i really liked it when studying"). She is 1.60m , 55kg and she has to try to put resistance, against an 1.90, 100kg muscular man that is supposed to execute a manouver with the quadriceps femoris of the thigh against the arm strength of this otherwise intelligent 55kg female doctor. She has to ask someone else to do that for her. On the contrary, some other less intelligent, doctor, is sitting all day behind a lab desk, centrifuging, labelling, pressing buttons on automated machines that do serological tests and she will be much better at the end.

Anyway, i don't want to further occupy this tread.

As for the little shop from which some years ago i was still shopping from (they had better prices back then), as much i like supporting the underdogs, if you add 15 euros on CPU, 15 on GPU, 15 on RAM, 15 on HDD, 15 on SSD etc, you end up "donating" them 100 euros just to get it in 24h. Each year, i buy several books, either new or updated editions of old books i have, because things change continuously. Instead of "donating" 100 euros to the little shop in Rome, i can spend it on this (this is actually my quite old edition, the new one will probably cost more now).



10 books a year like this and you need 1000 euros per year (basically, to periodically refresh what you 've done in university and keep updated to newer standards). Plus, here doctors are underpaid compared to other countries and overworking (state doesn't hire more personnel). Plus, you have this:

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26327114

Basically, last night, i was on night guard duty (unfortunately, patients exist on night too and you can't put old doctors to do that, so younger doctors take those shifts). I didn't see it anywhere, but apparently, i had the state as a 50-50 partner for the money i earnt.







So, i m not going to throw away 100 euros of my hard earnt money for "express delivery" i don't need. If i needed it, yes. But i don't.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guise, question:
> 
> Have you ever encountered your rig losing USB power or connection when your rig is on high CPU usage like rendering?


Not exactly since I haven't rendered in a couple years but I do know when my NB/Mem is close to the edge I'll lose USB/ mouse gets weird etc..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guise, question:
> 
> Have you ever enc
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guise, question:
> 
> Have you ever encountered your rig losing USB power or connection when your rig is on high CPU usage like rendering?
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly since I haven't rendered in a couple years but I do know when my NB/Mem is close to the edge I'll lose USB/ mouse gets weird etc..
Click to expand...

Mouse and keyboard are fine though.

It's my friend's. He has a UD3 R3 for quite a while now. He just noticed lately that when he render videos, his USB Hard Drives, USB Network Dongle and other USB stuff are somewhat going to sleep, disconnects and loses power. All will be back online as soon as the rendering is done.

Weird.


----------



## edsai

Well, I just found this: [Guru3D] AMD faces Lawsuit over Core Count on Bulldozer


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Well, I just found this: [Guru3D] AMD faces Lawsuit over Core Count on Bulldozer


Yeah, good luck with that... They expect to win on this ground?
Quote:


> As a result, Dickey argues that AMD's Bulldozer CPUs suffer from material performance degradation, and cannot perform eight instructions simultaneously and independently as claimed










This "Dickey" guy, must be reading some internet Intel fanboy forum, where the usual urban legend of "FX can't run 8 threads" has been going on for years. AMD will once more explain that each FPU can run dual 128bit mode and end with it. AMD never claimed on the box "CPU with 8 256bit FPUs!". They will simply explain to the judge, that for construction purposes they packaged 2 cores in each module and that each module can act with 2 FPUs at 128bit.

Case lost before it even began.


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Hey guys, so I am thinking of overclocking my FX-8350 a bit as Fallout 4 is about to come and I guess you've seen the Recommended specs....so I am wondering, whats the best temperature monitor to use? I used to have problems prior with poor case and ventilation with CPU overheating but I was told on tomshardware that using programs such as SpeedFan to measure temperature is bad as AMD put some weird algorithm which does not show up real temperature, I was told the best thing to use is AMD Overdrive as it shows how much of an gap there is left untill cpu will throtle itself to protect from damage, any opinions on that? And which should I use for temp measurement then?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Hey guys, so I am thinking of overclocking my FX-8350 a bit as Fallout 4 is about to come and I guess you've seen the Recommended specs....so I am wondering, whats the best temperature monitor to use? I used to have problems prior with poor case and ventilation with CPU overheating but I was told on tomshardware that using programs such as SpeedFan to measure temperature is bad as AMD put some weird algorithm which does not show up real temperature, I was told the best thing to use is AMD Overdrive as it shows how much of an gap there is left untill cpu will throtle itself to protect from damage, any opinions on that? And which should I use for temp measurement then?


There are lots out there..I like Aida but you have to pay for the full monty ....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Hey guys, so I am thinking of overclocking my FX-8350 a bit as Fallout 4 is about to come and I guess you've seen the Recommended specs....so I am wondering, whats the best temperature monitor to use? I used to have problems prior with poor case and ventilation with CPU overheating but I was told on tomshardware that using programs such as SpeedFan to measure temperature is bad as AMD put some weird algorithm which does not show up real temperature, I was told the best thing to use is AMD Overdrive as it shows how much of an gap there is left untill cpu will throtle itself to protect from damage, any opinions on that? And which should I use for temp measurement then?


hwinfo64 does well and it's free...the algorithm amd uses is inaccurate below 40c above that it does a pretty good job reporting correctly...vrm and socket cooling are a good idea if you want to go over 4.4ghz...keep cores under 70 while stressing and vrms/socket cool and won't have issue unless you are pushing your other components too hard... Bios I'd generally the best way (imo) to overclock..but you can use overdrive it just didn't have all the settings you really need to dial in a proper overclock so I've never used it...if you need help post back with bios screens and ask away


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Hey guys, so I am thinking of overclocking my FX-8350 a bit as Fallout 4 is about to come and I guess you've seen the Recommended specs....so I am wondering, whats the best temperature monitor to use? I used to have problems prior with poor case and ventilation with CPU overheating but I was told on tomshardware that using programs such as SpeedFan to measure temperature is bad as AMD put some weird algorithm which does not show up real temperature, I was told the best thing to use is AMD Overdrive as it shows how much of an gap there is left untill cpu will throtle itself to protect from damage, any opinions on that? And which should I use for temp measurement then?


What Overdrive has as "thermal margin" is the same as "core temp" or "package temp" in others, only inverted. In other words, thermal margin 0 in Overdrive, is 70C core temp in other programs. No need to use Overdrive just for that.

There's HWmonitor, HWInfo, Speccy, Speedfan, AIDA, Open Hardware Monitor... It comes down to personal taste. I prefer Open Hardware monitor, because it shows the essential things and no extra bogus sensors , plus you can have a temperature on your systray at all times:



http://openhardwaremonitor.org/downloads/

Try them all and find one you understand easily and like.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, good luck with that... They expect to win on this ground?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This "Dickey" guy, must be reading some internet Intel fanboy forum, where the usual urban legend of "FX can't run 8 threads" has been going on for years. AMD will once more explain that each FPU can run dual 128bit mode and end with it. AMD never claimed on the box "CPU with 8 256bit FPUs!". They will simply explain to the judge, that for construction purposes they packaged 2 cores in each module and that each module can act with 2 FPUs at 128bit.
> 
> Case lost before it even began.


Well, i was reading on the thread and i must say that CPC_RedDawn explains the architecture perfectly well. Its not an 8 core but an 4 core which can run 2 threads on each core so applications sees it as an 8 core because you can load the threads as well but they are not full cores.

This is what i found on my CPU box..



Can anyone explain why this is on the box?: "achieve ultimate power with up to 5 GHz and 8 cores" they encourage people to overclock their CPU's but if you do you void warranty..
5 GHz and 8 cores...? Its misleading information right of the bat, its not an 5 GHz CPU but an 4 GHz CPU which can turbo up to 4.2 GHz.. Its not an 8 core but an 4 core with hyper threading..

By this alone you would easily win a law suit against AMD.

Don't get me wrong tho, i really like my CPU and i am happy with the performance but this is plain lying to the customer. Its even worse than Nvidia did with the GTX 970 which wasn't even true because i own the card and i can use the fully 4 GB on it, so it was a storm in a glass of water basically.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Well, I just found this: [Guru3D] AMD faces Lawsuit over Core Count on Bulldozer


So.... some ass says that he has been mislead and fooled into buy an 8 core CPU that is actually only 4 cores, and claims the average user wouldn't know this....

Then he uses common knowledge technical explanations to back his argument, further proving that he did know this, and was not mislead at all???

Nice.....


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i was reading on the thread and i must say that CPC_RedDawn explains the architecture perfectly well. Its not an 8 core but an 4 core which can run 2 threads on each core so applications sees it as an 8 core because you can load the threads as well but they are not full cores.


No...There are 8 integer cores. In each module there are 2 integer cores and 1 shared FPU that can either run 256bit mode or 2x128bit mode when 2threads run.

Quote:


> This is what i found on my CPU box..
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why this is on the box?: "achieve ultimate power with up to 5 GHz and 8 cores" they encourage people to overclock their CPU's but if you do you void warranty..
> 5 GHz and 8 cores...? Its misleading information right of the bat, its not an 5 GHz CPU but an 4 GHz CPU which can turbo up to 4.2 GHz.. Its not an 8 core but an 4 core with hyper threading..


The misleading part is the "up to 5Ghz" , because it's not in the same sentence with "overclocked". However, they are not sold as "5Ghz". It's not hyperthreading.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No...There are 8 integer cores. In each module there are 2 integer cores and 1 shared FPU that can either run 256bit mode or 2x128bit mode when 2threads run.
> The misleading part is the "up to 5Ghz" , because it's not in the same sentence with "overclocked". However, they are not sold as "5Ghz". It's not hyperthreading.


This...turbo takes it from 4.7 to over 5 so not fibbing...and 8 core is correct,

http://uk.pcmag.com/chipsets-processors-products/38582/preview/amd-fx-9590


----------



## MiladEd

My FX-8320 is running at 4.5 GHz on an ASUS M5A97 R2.0, with 1.475 vCore reaching max 58 C on core and 68 C on socket on stress testing, and I've got a 120X120 mm radiator AIO cooling it with a single 61 CFM 1.97 mmH20 which came with it. I was thinking of upgrading the fan to dual Corsair High Static Pressure PWM fans, which have 65 CFM airflow and 3.2 mmH2O pressure. Do you guys think it will be enough for me to get another 100 MHz or 2 out of it?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> My FX-8320 is running at 4.5 GHz on an ASUS M5A97 R2.0, with 1.475 vCore reaching max 58 C on core and 68 C on socket on stress testing, and I've got a 120X120 mm radiator AIO cooling it with a single 61 CFM 1.97 mmH20 which came with it. I was thinking of upgrading the fan to dual Corsair High Static Pressure PWM fans, which have 65 CFM airflow and 3.2 mmH2O pressure. Do you guys think it will be enough for me to get another 100 MHz or 2 out of it?


No, not unless your prepared to do stupid ugly things with lots of fans.....pictures with-held for those of a weak disposition...and to stop Gertie laughing himself to sleep.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No, not unless your prepared to do stupid ugly things with lots of fans.....pictures with-held for those of a weak disposition...and to stop Gertie laughing himself to sleep.


nice to see u back....wha gfx card did u get


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> This...turbo takes it from 4.7 to over 5 so not fibbing...and 8 core is correct,
> 
> http://uk.pcmag.com/chipsets-processors-products/38582/preview/amd-fx-9590


Oh, it actually turboes to 5Ghz? I didn't know that. Well, then it isn't misleading... It actually does to go 5Ghz, it just doesn't do it with ALL cores at the same time. But they say "up to 5ghz" on the box. They don't say "with all cores at the same time". It's like in shops, where they say "save up to 40%". They don't intend on ANY item they sell.









EDIT: Oh, i just looked on my 8320 box. And it says too "achieve ultimate power with up to 5Ghz and 8 cores". Well, it's misleading for non 9xxx models then...Cause 8320 can't turbo to 5Ghz.







They should have written: "achieve ultimater power with up to 5Ghz through overclocking".

EDIT 2. Just looked on FX6300 box. The only thing on it is:
"Experience supercharged, responsive gameplay and mega-multitasking performance, featuring:
- Unlocked and overclockable processor
- AMD Turbo core technology".

^ That's better way of putting things.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice to see u back....wha gfx card did u get


Buying Monday.

Looking for something between £50-100

https://uk.webuy.com/search/index.php?stext=Graphics+card&section=all&rad_which_stock=3&refinebystore=29

Although I may stretch to the ghost hd7850 at £110

https://uk.webuy.com/product.php?sku=SGRAATIG78502GB#.Vjzqv1EbirU

I just need something to tide me over till I can afford a better one.


----------



## edsai

Yeah, the FX has 8 cores.

Actually the AMD core is not like the Intel core.

From Hardware Secrets: "It is important to understand that with the FX CPUs from AMD, each pair of CPU cores share the same front-end engine (i.e., the fetch unit, the L1 instruction cache, and the instruction decoders).
So, each pair of CPU cores is part of the same "module," and the FX-8350 and the FX-8150 are comprised of four of these modules.
With the other CPUs included in our review, every core is a complete CPU, each with its own front-end engine."

FX overview:


Source here.


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> hwinfo64 does well and it's free...the algorithm amd uses is inaccurate below 40c above that it does a pretty good job reporting correctly...vrm and socket cooling are a good idea if you want to go over 4.4ghz...keep cores under 70 while stressing and vrms/socket cool and won't have issue unless you are pushing your other components too hard... Bios I'd generally the best way (imo) to overclock..but you can use overdrive it just didn't have all the settings you really need to dial in a proper overclock so I've never used it...if you need help post back with bios screens and ask away


Well what kind of cooling for vrms and socket would you recommend? I think my mobo if I am right has some sort of cooling placed on it? (Gigabyte 990XA-UD3), and how much could I push it as I have Hyper 212 Evo, so its air power


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Well what kind of cooling for vrms and socket would you recommend? I think my mobo if I am right has some sort of cooling placed on it? (Gigabyte 990XA-UD3), and how much could I push it as I have Hyper 212 Evo, so its air power


The usual, fans on VRM and fan on rear of socket.




Stop that sniggering in the back, I know it's you Gertie...

Oh and you need to replace that 212 with a decent AOI or some big air..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Well what kind of cooling for vrms and socket would you recommend? I think my mobo if I am right has some sort of cooling placed on it? (Gigabyte 990XA-UD3), and how much could I push it as I have Hyper 212 Evo, so its air power


unless you have a perfect specimen of a chip expect 4.6 at the most...really any fan will do for vrm and socket cooling...your 212 helps the vrms done by air flowing over them so you might be able to run a socket fan and be alright here...you can even use the stock amd heatsink fan if you want...just secure it to the rear of the motherboard with the center of the fan between the socket and the vrm strip to the right of it (the center of all fans have a dead spot) so it cooks both the rear socket of the cpu and the vrms as well...make sure it's blowing towards the board....that's all there is to it...the voltage your chip needs to run a stable at given clockspeed will determine how much you can get out of that 212.. We generally frown upon the 212 here but as long as you don't expect 4.8 or 5.0 you will be alright...keep it cool and once you've reached your limit on cooling you.can decide if it's good enough our you want more overclock/better cooling...aim for 4.4ghz and then see what voltage you need to run it stable under stress testing then if you have thermal headroom you can go higher


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Agree with much of what you said .
> There are so many phd's in my family that if you were looking in the phone book you might think it is our last name lol - I'm the education level black sheep of my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < nope....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story about cssorkin of questionable value and most certainly OT lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> I am a product of my environment. Growing up on a farm , I learned by doing, rather than reading about it, and I never was able make the transition to being " book smart" . My test scores put me in the 98th percentile, but my marks in school were no where near that ( Much to my mother's frustration). If I had a dollar for every time I heard , he's a bright young man and if he would only apply himself... blah blah blah early retirement would be a viable concept lol.
> Self reliance, a good work ethic, and problem solving were some of the things my background brought to me. Jack of all trades , master of none is probably a good description in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> We had livestock and watching the animals go through all the stages of life - birth, sickness , death lent me a perspective from which I could see it's fragility and gave me a healthy respect for the struggle that most living things go through , just to survive. I wouldn't trade those experiences for any education.
> The winds of change blew me off of the farm how ever ( figuratively and literally lol) and I had to find something else to do. I was very lucky to find a position that my background had actually prepared me quite well for and makes use of the practical knowledge I have. 15 years and about 45,000 work hours later I've advanced to a position generally not available to those without a college degree within the company I work for.[/SPOILER
> 
> I am so often amazed at the way intelligence and/or talent can express itself in people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, you can see average intelligence doctors, that do a good job, because they are at their comfort zone. For instance, call me what you like, but female doctors, aren't good in problem solving. They 're good in empathy, they are good in pediatrics, because the child sees a "mother figure" , they are good in executing protocols, in writing down results, but not in problem solving (there are exceptions to the rule). If you leave free choice by instinct (assuming "you will get the same money, work same hours, etc), most women, tend to choose laboratory (procedure routine execution, remembering list of to-do things by heart), pediatrics, psychiatry. And that's where they 're best at. You see for instance the otherwise intelligent female doctor, that for whatever reason, she chose orthopedics (one had once told me "i really liked it when studying"). She is 1.60m , 55kg and she has to try to put resistance, against an 1.90, 100kg muscular man that is supposed to execute a manouver with the quadriceps femoris of the thigh against the arm strength of this otherwise intelligent 55kg female doctor. She has to ask someone else to do that for her. On the contrary, some other less intelligent, doctor, is sitting all day behind a lab desk, centrifuging, labelling, pressing buttons on automated machines that do serological tests and she will be much better at the end.
Click to expand...

That's something that puzzles me to no end, I see so many people that are choose a field they have no natural talent or ability for. I've seen quite a few young guys go to technical school to become mechanics and they are absolutely lost when it comes to diagnosing the problem , let alone fixing it. Many of them could do very well in other fields , so why in the world would you choose a profession that will frustrate the beans out of you on a daily basis?
Finding your niche is the key.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's something that puzzles me to no end, I see so many people that are choose a field they have no natural talent or ability for. I've seen quite a few young guys go to technical school to become mechanics and they are absolutely lost when it comes to diagnosing the problem , let alone fixing it. Many of them could do very well in other fields , so why in the world would you choose a profession that will frustrate the beans out of you on a daily basis?
> Finding you niche is the key.


Yes...Bad decisions... In medicine this is mitigated by following diagnostic protocols and procedures. For instance, someone comes in with X symptoms? Send him to do Y exam. Or, when one comes in, you have to open a record for him through interview (anamnesis) and physical examination. Since not all doctors are equally good, you get a "standard" module to complete. So you see what questions you have to ask and the main points you have to write about the examination. Of course still, not all do the same good job, because what one sees another misses. But it helps to avoid blunders. This method works well enough for most "ordinary" cases. But, time comes where things aren't so clear and there, the one who can't think of the mechanism on his own and do the "sherlock holmes" part well, goes into crisis, because there isn't a "premade" protocol to follow anymore and your only remaining weapon is the way you think. And that's where you see the difference. Also in the interpretation of test results. Sometimes they are hazy. And again, it's up to you and your brain. This is what i call "problem solving".


----------



## Mike The Owl

As a certified automotive engineer, associate member of the motor industry etc etc...if I was a doctor where would I plug my OBD11 diagnostic plug in the patient.....
F
Maybe that's why I moved to customer services ......


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> As a certified automotive engineer, associate member of the motor industry etc etc...if I was a doctor where would I plug my OBD11 diagnostic plug in the patient.....
> F
> Maybe that's why I moved to customer services ......


hehe - I've actually wondered if medicine would ever advance to the point where people would be equipped with OBD or OBDII


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> As a certified automotive engineer, associate member of the motor industry etc etc...if I was a doctor where would I plug my OBD11 diagnostic plug in the patient.....
> F
> Maybe that's why I moved to customer services ......


That would be great to have!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> That would be great to have!


knowing my luck my ecm would be damaged and throwing up false codes lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> knowing my luck my ecm would be damaged and throwing up false codes lol


Yeah but just think..I you could dump the VW coding and go for a custom job...overclocked people...(what do you mean, that's what cocaine for....)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> knowing my luck my ecm would be damaged and throwing up false codes lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but just think..I you could dump the VW coding and go for a custom job...overclocked people...(what do you mean, that's what cocaine for....)
Click to expand...

It would be great , but eating taco bell would wreck an emissions test , maybe I could reprogram my wastegate?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would be great , but eating taco bell would wreck an emissions test , maybe I could reprogram my wastegate?


That's what the beer cooling is for, you just need to keep the reservoir topped up,


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would be great , but eating taco bell would wreck an emissions test , maybe I could reprogram my wastegate?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the beer cooling is for, you just need to keep the reservoir topped up,
Click to expand...

Certainly more palatable than DEF - lol


----------



## miklkit

What someone PMed me when I posted one of Mike the Owl's pics in another forum:

You, sir, are a bad influence .. on me in particular. biggrin.gif

Good thing I wasn\t drinking something when I looked at your link to what loops look like. thumb.gif

Hehe. Chipped my car a few years back. Just smog tested it and it zero'd out O2 and NO. Nothing measurable. But the rear axles are shot..........

There is this stuff called Cholestoff. Been taking it for years. Just got my yearly exam. Cholesterol at 150 and I eat whatever I want.

Oc baby!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What someone PMed me when I posted one of Mike the Owl's pics in another forum:
> 
> You, sir, are a bad influence .. on me in particular. biggrin.gif
> 
> Oc baby!


Hamlet:
Slanders, sir; for the satirical rogue says here that old men have grey beards, that their faces are wrinkled, their eyes purging thick amber and plum-tree gum, and that they have a plentiful lack of wit, together with most weak hams; all which, sir, though I most powerfully and potently believe, yet I hold it not honesty to have it thus set down, for yourself, sir, shall grow old as I am, if like a crab you could go backward.

Polonius:
[Aside] Though this be madness, yet there is method in't.

Hamlet Act 2, scene 2, 193-206


----------



## miklkit

Close as my hair is white.

Keep up the good work as you are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Close as my hair is white.
> 
> Keep up the good work as you are an inspiration to us all.


I was pretty sure his computer doubled as a carrier pigeon but now I'm convinced


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No, not unless your prepared to do stupid ugly things with lots of fans.....pictures with-held for those of a weak disposition...and to stop Gertie laughing himself to sleep.


Ha, my case has no windows and I've done this for back of the socket cooling, so I guess I'm prepared to do that.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Nice article re the "sue because only has four cores not eight" case here

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/06/amd_sued_cores/


----------



## Metalcrack

About the best I can do. I can't seem to get the frequency up any more regardless of sane voltage. I haven't really OC'd the 390 yet or played with this newish ram. I have the Samsung Wonder RAM that I can get great timings, but only 1692 MHz.

http://valid.x86.fr/t73rl1


----------



## Benjiw

Does this mean AMD are going to go under then, things are really looking bad for AMD right now, poor sales, intel bias, getting sued, hmmmm.


----------



## mus1mus

You guys seem to bit the bullet really quick.

https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/217672-analysis-amd-lawsuit-over-false-bulldozer-chip-marketing-is-without-merit

hmmmmm. what ever happened to your googling skills?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does this mean AMD are going to go under then, things are really looking bad for AMD right now, poor sales, intel bias, getting sued, hmmmm.


Nope, AMD aren't in a good position but they aren't going to go under and the only reason things look really bad for AMD is simply because that's what most of the news posts are about









Had a bit of fun with my 8350 and 9590 a while ago with GPUPI when i wasn't so busy and got some interesting results









8350:


9590:


my 8350 needed 1.608v for 5.3Ghz but it's the 9590 that was a bit of a shocker...............I'm actually contemplating picking up a CPU pot for this chip now


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You guys seem to bit the bullet really quick.
> 
> https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/217672-analysis-amd-lawsuit-over-false-bulldozer-chip-marketing-is-without-merit
> 
> hmmmmm. what ever happened to your googling skills?


Nice article. You don't need to be a die expert to see how it's a joke (modestly, i already said so here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/54660#post_24578738

AMD lawyer: "Your honour, we will use 3rd party undisputed software to demonstrate how our CPU can with no doubt run 8 FPU intensive threads at the same time. This is Prime95, as you see, it's set for 8. Now let us open the task manager to have a better look at what will happen when we will launch this application. Here we go. Yes, your honour! As you see, the program is running at the same time 8 threads and so now the CPU is working at 100%. The defense rests. Your turn, Mr. Dickey".









- Dickey: "But, your honour! I assure you, Intel fanboys have told me for years and years in internet fora that it can't run 8 FPU threads and that it's a quad masqueraded as octacore! Your honour, i protest!".


----------



## lakej

Ok guys!

I have a question. I've been OC'ing systems for 10 years or so but not too many AMD's.

When I increase Mulitplier only... Does the NB Voltage and other non-direct-cpu voltages do a lot for stability?

I'm trying my 8350 and it fails in prime after ~5 minutes. IBT is ok at very high 10 rounds and I can stream twitch @source quality + play Guild Wars 2, download Steam game and listen to spotify without any crashes.

Cinebench score 735.
@ 4.7gHz.

Sabertooth


----------



## warpuck

Look what I found

http://cart.microcenter.com/cart.aspx?RedirectUrl=http://www.microcenter.com

Thinking about it, for media center

whoops forgot about this, have to go to the store to pick up.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437624/FX_8320E_Black_Edition_32GHz_Eight-Core_Socket_AM3_Boxed_Processor


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakej*
> 
> Ok guys!
> 
> I have a question. I've been OC'ing systems for 10 years or so but not too many AMD's.
> 
> When I increase Mulitplier only... Does the NB Voltage and other non-direct-cpu voltages do a lot for stability?
> 
> I'm trying my 8350 and it fails in prime after ~5 minutes. IBT is ok at very high 10 rounds and I can stream twitch @source quality + play Guild Wars 2, download Steam game and listen to spotify without any crashes.
> 
> Cinebench score 735.
> @ 4.7gHz.
> 
> Sabertooth


we need a lot more info here perhaps some bios screenshots of each page including memory settings and digi+....but to answer sometimes cpu nb voltage and dram voltage cn effect the stability but please post bios screenshots first so we can see where you are now....downloading a game and streaming from spotify doesn't really work your ram and cpu...the fact that you are failing that quickly in prime usually means there's a voltage issue or a ran setting that's not high enough somewhere but not always this is why we need them screens


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakej*
> 
> Ok guys!
> 
> I have a question. I've been OC'ing systems for 10 years or so but not too many AMD's.
> 
> When I increase Mulitplier only... Does the NB Voltage and other non-direct-cpu voltages do a lot for stability?
> 
> I'm trying my 8350 and it fails in prime after ~5 minutes. IBT is ok at very high 10 rounds and I can stream twitch @source quality + play Guild Wars 2, download Steam game and listen to spotify without any crashes.
> 
> Cinebench score 735.
> @ 4.7gHz.
> 
> Sabertooth


Usual requests, fill in your rig builder so we can see your setup, I will assume (makes an ass out of you and me) that your on either AIO, custom water or big air for that overclock, can you load some Bios pictures so we can get some idea of your settings.

Edit: Damb, beaten to it again, must type quicker....


----------



## lakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> we need a lot more info here perhaps some bios screenshots of each page including memory settings and digi+....but to answer sometimes cpu nb voltage and dram voltage cn effect the stability but please post bios screenshots first so we can see where you are now....downloading a game and streaming from spotify doesn't really work your ram and cpu...the fact that you are failing that quickly in prime usually means there's a voltage issue or a ran setting that's not high enough somewhere but not always this is why we need them screens


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Usual requests, fill in your rig builder so we can see your setup, I will assume (makes an ass out of you and me) that your on either AIO, custom water or big air for that overclock, can you load some Bios pictures so we can get some idea of your settings.
> 
> Edit: Damb, beaten to it again, must type quicker....


Appreciate the replies. I put a RIG on profile with pics. Updating this post in a min with Bios screen.s

*NVM*


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakej*
> 
> Appreciate the replies. I put a RIG on profile with pics. Updating this post in a min with Bios screen.s
> 
> I ****ed it up with imgur upload but I don't know any other sites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/1H14r


you can upload them to this site lol click the image link in reply box


----------



## lakej

Ah well im not home anylonger so that link will have to do for now ?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ver
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> - Dickey: "But, your honour! I assure you, Intel fanboys have told me for years and years in internet fora that it can't run 8 FPU threads and that it's a quad masqueraded as octacore! Your honour, i protest!".


Queen:
The lady doth protest too much, methinks.

Hamlet Act 3, scene 2, 222-230

That Billy Shake a spear wrote some good lines, can't think why he never caught on...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, AMD aren't in a good position but they aren't going to go under and the only reason things look really bad for AMD is simply because that's what most of the news posts are about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun with my 8350 and 9590 a while ago with GPUPI when i wasn't so busy and got some interesting results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350:
> 
> 
> 9590:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 8350 needed 1.608v for 5.3Ghz but it's the 9590 that was a bit of a shocker...............I'm actually contemplating picking up a CPU pot for this chip now


I need 1.608v for 5ghz flat, why have I been cursed with a voltage piggy of a chip lol. How do you get 5.3ghz with the same voltage as me lol, tell me your secrets!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, AMD aren't in a good position but they aren't going to go under and the only reason things look really bad for AMD is simply because that's what most of the news posts are about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun with my 8350 and 9590 a while ago with GPUPI when i wasn't so busy and got some interesting results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350:
> 
> 
> 9590:
> 
> 
> my 8350 needed 1.608v for 5.3Ghz but it's the 9590 that was a bit of a shocker...............I'm actually contemplating picking up a CPU pot for this chip now


Very nice.

Looks like that 9590 has a lot in it headroom wise. Why stopping there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Nice article. You don't need to be a die expert to see how it's a joke (modestly, i already said so here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/54660#post_24578738
> 
> AMD lawyer: "Your honour, we will use 3rd party undisputed software to demonstrate how our CPU can with no doubt run 8 FPU intensive threads at the same time. This is Prime95, as you see, it's set for 8. Now let us open the task manager to have a better look at what will happen when we will launch this application. Here we go. Yes, your honour! As you see, the program is running at the same time 8 threads and so now the CPU is working at 100%. The defense rests. Your turn, Mr. Dickey".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dickey: "But, your honour! I assure you, Intel fanboys have told me for years and years in internet fora that it can't run 8 FPU threads and that it's a quad masqueraded as octacore! Your honour, i protest!".


Case closed.

Case filed is down right immaterial.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakej*
> 
> Ok guys!
> 
> I have a question. I've been OC'ing systems for 10 years or so but not too many AMD's.
> 
> When I increase Mulitplier only... Does the NB Voltage and other non-direct-cpu voltages do a lot for stability?
> 
> I'm trying my 8350 and it fails in prime after ~5 minutes. IBT is ok at very high 10 rounds and I can stream twitch @source quality + play Guild Wars 2, download Steam game and listen to spotify without any crashes.
> 
> Cinebench score 735.
> @ 4.7gHz.
> 
> Sabertooth


Try setting a higher Vcore. 4.7 might need up to 1.4.

Looking at your screenies will not help us guess what's wrong. IBT 10 runs is a quick test.

Is this on a 212? Stock cooler?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> we need a lot more info here perhaps some bios screenshots of each page including memory settings and digi+....but to answer sometimes cpu nb voltage and dram voltage cn effect the stability but please post bios screenshots first so we can see where you are now....downloading a game and streaming from spotify doesn't really work your ram and cpu...the fact that you are failing that quickly in prime usually means there's a voltage issue or a ran setting that's not high enough somewhere but not always this is why we need them screens


This.


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> unless you have a perfect specimen of a chip expect 4.6 at the most...really any fan will do for vrm and socket cooling...your 212 helps the vrms done by air flowing over them so you might be able to run a socket fan and be alright here...you can even use the stock amd heatsink fan if you want...just secure it to the rear of the motherboard with the center of the fan between the socket and the vrm strip to the right of it (the center of all fans have a dead spot) so it cooks both the rear socket of the cpu and the vrms as well...make sure it's blowing towards the board....that's all there is to it...the voltage your chip needs to run a stable at given clockspeed will determine how much you can get out of that 212.. We generally frown upon the 212 here but as long as you don't expect 4.8 or 5.0 you will be alright...keep it cool and once you've reached your limit on cooling you.can decide if it's good enough our you want more overclock/better cooling...aim for 4.4ghz and then see what voltage you need to run it stable under stress testing then if you have thermal headroom you can go higher


I don't know why, but just by turning on FX-8350 Core boost which is stock at 4.2Ghz my CPU strongly starts to heat compared to stock 4Ghz (Even up to 10 Celsius higher temperature - 57/58 celsius!). Could it be caused by bad chip? Am I at limits already with it? Or is it because of my cooler on it?



On the side note I am aware that combo of gpu/cpu makes the whole case in total rise temperature, my gpu is most hot component while playing games (Lets say GTA V), but I do have 3 fans, 2 in 1 out 140mm and one of them is blowing directly onto the graphic card so I got that sorted, still don't understand what happens with cpu?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> I don't know why, but just by turning on FX-8350 Core boost which is stock at 4.2Ghz my CPU strongly starts to heat compared to stock 4Ghz (Even up to 10 Celsius higher temperature - 57/58 celsius!). Could it be caused by bad chip? Am I at limits already with it? Or is it because of my cooler on it?
> 
> 
> 
> On the side note I am aware that combo of gpu/cpu makes the whole case in total rise temperature, my gpu is most hot component while playing games (Lets say GTA V), but I do have 3 fans, 2 in 1 out 140mm and one of them is blowing directly onto the graphic card so I got that sorted, still don't understand what happens with cpu?


afaik the turbo feature sets an automatic vcore of 1.4v (on your screenshot shows 1.425)I believe which is probably higher than the voltage you need for 4.0 and likely higher than you need for 4.2... the turbo feature sets the voltage high so even on the worst of chips it will run with the voltage provided under all circumstances...the most likely culprit is poor airflow in the case and a hot running gpu that's dumping that extra heat in the case and the poor airflow doesn't evacuate the heat properly heating everything up... when you air cool with an fx chip (really any chip but yeah) you have to have good case airflow.. the best air cooler around wont see as great a benefit if you dont have proper case airflow so it gets solid airflow through it...and doesnt have areas where the hot air just circulates and builds up


----------



## MCCrow

Ok.
I must admit I haven't spend to much time in order to see if I was the only one having this issue, at least, here on the OC.net forum.

Before I start, I must warn you. I would never OC my rig, for the sake that I want stability and long lifespan. UC is great when not having heavy worloads to save money and heat.

Here's the main specs, or at least how it was yesterday :

AMD FX-8320 UCed at 3Ghz ( instead of it's stock 3.5) - stock cooler
Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 Rev4.0
8GB (2x4GB) ddr3 1866Mhz Crucial Ballistix Tracer (CL9) - set with XMP.
Sapphire AMD R9 280X Trix-X
Corsair RM 750

Today I decided to upgrade to 16GB of memory ( I bought the exact same kit from Crucial )
And when pluggin in the memory, bad things started to happen. I COULD'NT MAKE IT WORK AT 1866MHZ NO MATTER WHAT.

I've tried to update my BIOS to F3.
I've treid to manually set all timings.
I've tried OCing the NB.
I've tried rising memory Voltage.
I've tested if it was any of the stick that was not correct.

I've only managed to set it at 1600Mhz. I've read some places that the memory controller in AMD CPU is bad, but at the same time I hear about people making their memory reach high level.

Funny fact : Yesterday I've tried to Oc my kit to 2133Mhz. was more than easy. I've just had to replace 9-9-9-27 by 11-11-11-32 and it worked ! and it was more than stable ( I runned a pass of memtest without errors - I consider that being faultless, even though some people would argue you need at least 4 passes.)

If anyone can help me on that, It would be very much appreciated !


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCrow*
> 
> Ok.
> I must admit I haven't spend to much time in order to see if I was the only one having this issue, at least, here on the OC.net forum.
> 
> Before I start, I must warn you. I would never OC my rig, for the sake that I want stability and long lifespan. UC is great when not having heavy worloads to save money and heat.
> 
> Here's the main specs, or at least how it was yesterday :
> 
> AMD FX-8320 UCed at 3Ghz ( instead of it's stock 3.5) - stock cooler
> Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 Rev4.0
> 8GB (2x4GB) ddr3 1866Mhz Crucial Ballistix Tracer (CL9) - set with XMP.
> Sapphire AMD R9 280X Trix-X
> Corsair RM 750
> 
> Today I decided to upgrade to 16GB of memory ( I bought the exact same kit from Crucial )
> And when pluggin in the memory, bad things started to happen. I COULD'NT MAKE IT WORK AT 1866MHZ NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> I've tried to update my BIOS to F3.
> I've treid to manually set all timings.
> I've tried OCing the NB.
> I've tried rising memory Voltage.
> I've tested if it was any of the stick that was not correct.
> 
> I've only managed to set it at 1600Mhz. I've read some places that the memory controller in AMD CPU is bad, but at the same time I hear about people making their memory reach high level.
> 
> Funny fact : Yesterday I've tried to Oc my kit to 2133Mhz. was more than easy. I've just had to replace 9-9-9-27 by 11-11-11-32 and it worked ! and it was more than stable ( I runned a pass of memtest without errors - I consider that being faultless, even though some people would argue you need at least 4 passes.)
> 
> If anyone can help me on that, It would be very much appreciated !


one pass on memtest doesnt test even 25 percent of the possible spaces on each stick of memory this is why people say to at least run 4 passes.. i run it overnight for at least 12 hours when i purchase a new kit.. with only that kit installed.. this lets you know if you have a bad dimm... this does happen sometimes one stick will be bad out of a set...also just because you bought the same kit doesnt necessarily mean they will work well together.. even same make and model... a bit later can be quite different in characteristics.. so..first thing.. how much higher did you go than the stock voltage on the dram...overclocking the northbridge shouldnt be necessary for 1866... cpu nb voltage might need a bump but lets not get ahead of ourselves..first i would manually set the timings... JUST THE FIRST 4 to what they are rated.. then set the voltage to around 1.55 to start and see how it fares.. also post a bios picture of your dram settings (timings, voltage, etc) and your cpu/nb cpu voltage settings just so the memory guru guys here can advise you further... stock kits sometimes need a slight voltage increase on memory to run even at their stock rated speeds.. especially when you are using 4 sticks on amd IMC...also state your motherboard this will determine who here has more experience with your particular board


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> afaik the turbo feature sets an automatic vcore of 1.4v (on your screenshot shows 1.425)I believe which is probably higher than the voltage you need for 4.0 and likely higher than you need for 4.2... the turbo feature sets the voltage high so even on the worst of chips it will run with the voltage provided under all circumstances...the most likely culprit is poor airflow in the case and a hot running gpu that's dumping that extra heat in the case and the poor airflow doesn't evacuate the heat properly heating everything up... when you air cool with an fx chip (really any chip but yeah) you have to have good case airflow.. the best air cooler around wont see as great a benefit if you dont have proper case airflow so it gets solid airflow through it...and doesnt have areas where the hot air just circulates and builds up


Is it possible that overvoltage is causing massive heat increase? As far as I am concerned about the rest of PC, I did because of it get Fractal Design R5, added extra fan to blow directly onto to graphic card, which also adds up to good air pressure as 2 blow in and 1 out, also theres no cables almost at all inside as I managed that properly too, as for the graphic card I could bump vents to cool it more harder as it is Vapor-X and has the power to cool it off, but seriously, could overvoltage cause the heat increase? I could turn off the turbo and manually set in BIOS to 4.2Ghz with 1.4v just to check?


----------



## MCCrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> one pass on memtest doesnt test even 25 percent of the possible spaces on each stick of memory this is why people say to at least run 4 passes.. i run it overnight for at least 12 hours when i purchase a new kit.. with only that kit installed.. this lets you know if you have a bad dimm... this does happen sometimes one stick will be bad out of a set...also just because you bought the same kit doesnt necessarily mean they will work well together.. even same make and model... a bit later can be quite different in characteristics.. so..first thing.. how much higher did you go than the stock voltage on the dram...overclocking the northbridge shouldnt be necessary for 1866... cpu nb voltage might need a bump but lets not get ahead of ourselves..first i would manually set the timings... JUST THE FIRST 4 to what they are rated.. then set the voltage to around 1.55 to start and see how it fares.. also post a bios picture of your dram settings (timings, voltage, etc) and your cpu/nb cpu voltage settings just so the memory guru guys here can advise you further... stock kits sometimes need a slight voltage increase on memory to run even at their stock rated speeds.. especially when you are using 4 sticks on amd IMC...also state your motherboard this will determine who here has more experience with your particular board


Well to start, one of the kit was already tested long ago. For the sake of it. I'm not that concern about failing memory as stability is not that important here. I've continued my testing and discovered a funny thing on the internet.
The IME on vishera is said not to support 1866MHz when more than 2 sticks are included - that explain why everything works well, even when mixing the kits (Dual channel and rank interleaving still works) as long as there's only two kits. if I manually set the RAM to run at it's rated frequency and rating it refuse to POST with 4 dimms. so this is kinda PITA.

I've found a weird solutio, but I'm kinda concerned about durability and component lifespan :
1)OC BLCK to 230.
2)Lower Core multiplier ( to keep same frequency) -14.5
3) keep the same multiplier for RAM ( 8 instead of the 9.33 needed for 1866Mhz)

That gives me 1838MHz memory.

For the rest- I kindof already stated the mobo in the previous post : 990FX-UD3 Rev4.0. ( with BIOS updated to F3)

So if anyone has a better solution, just say, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Undervolter

Here's how here we will never have Newegg and have to wait 7 work days to receive an order. Image edited for privacy reasons. The OP is member of the biggest local PC enthusiast forum since 2003 with 8000+ posts:



Translation: "P4 at 2.4Ghz: It seems slower. Hi to all boys. I am writing to you about my rig in the signature with WinXP. I find that after the last formatting i did, i can't do 2 things at the same time anymore. I explain myself. Before, i was able to listen to a youtube song and continue my web surfing at the same time. On the contrary, now i must do either one thing or the other. The youtube video is heard and seen with stuttering, it gets interrupted even if the seek bar is proceeding, so i don't think it's a network issue. What can i do? Is it some setting in XP? "

And now the signatures of 2 of the people trying to help:





That's why the e-shops here are scared to order large stocks... Because often, the PCs outlast their owners.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, AMD aren't in a good position but they aren't going to go under and the only reason things look really bad for AMD is simply because that's what most of the news posts are about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of fun with my 8350 and 9590 a while ago with GPUPI when i wasn't so busy and got some interesting results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8350:
> 
> 
> 9590:
> 
> 
> my 8350 needed 1.608v for 5.3Ghz but it's the 9590 that was a bit of a shocker...............I'm actually contemplating picking up a CPU pot for this chip now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Looks like that 9590 has a lot in it headroom wise. Why stopping there?
Click to expand...

Not stopping there, just stopping there for now


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCrow*
> 
> Well to start, one of the kit was already tested long ago. For the sake of it. I'm not that concern about failing memory as stability is not that important here. I've continued my testing and discovered a funny thing on the internet.
> The IME on vishera is said not to support 1866MHz when more than 2 sticks are included - that explain why everything works well, even when mixing the kits (Dual channel and rank interleaving still works) as long as there's only two kits. if I manually set the RAM to run at it's rated frequency and rating it refuse to POST with 4 dimms. so this is kinda PITA.
> 
> I've found a weird solutio, but I'm kinda concerned about durability and component lifespan :
> 1)OC BLCK to 230.
> 2)Lower Core multiplier ( to keep same frequency) -14.5
> 3) keep the same multiplier for RAM ( 8 instead of the 9.33 needed for 1866Mhz)
> 
> That gives me 1838MHz memory.
> 
> For the rest- I kindof already stated the mobo in the previous post : 990FX-UD3 Rev4.0. ( with BIOS updated to F3)
> 
> So if anyone has a better solution, just say, I'll give it a try.


Ill give you an example then...when I upgraded my kit from 1866 g skill sniper to 2133 g skill ripjaws both cl9 kits the rated stock voltage want enough..they are rated at 1.6v yet I needed 1.65 to run them...when running both kits at the same time at 1866 (just to see if they would play well together) I needed 1.68 for them to boot and work well together...mind you the sniper kit is a 1.5 rated kit...ram kits can be finicky when putting two kits together...once again you never provided any information about the settings you used for the ram...whether it not ram kits work well has several factors...the imc of the processor, the kits themselves, the settings and voltages needed, and the motherboard itself as these all can vary this is why I asked for specific information on your setup and the settings you had set at the time


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCrow*
> 
> Well to start, one of the kit was already tested long ago. For the sake of it. I'm not that concern about failing memory as stability is not that important here. I've continued my testing and discovered a funny thing on the internet.
> The IME on vishera is said not to support 1866MHz when more than 2 sticks are included - that explain why everything works well, even when mixing the kits (Dual channel and rank interleaving still works) as long as there's only two kits. if I manually set the RAM to run at it's rated frequency and rating it refuse to POST with 4 dimms. so this is kinda PITA.
> 
> I've found a weird solutio, but I'm kinda concerned about durability and component lifespan :
> 1)OC BLCK to 230.
> 2)Lower Core multiplier ( to keep same frequency) -14.5
> 3) keep the same multiplier for RAM ( 8 instead of the 9.33 needed for 1866Mhz)
> 
> That gives me 1838MHz memory.
> 
> For the rest- I kindof already stated the mobo in the previous post : 990FX-UD3 Rev4.0. ( with BIOS updated to F3)
> 
> So if anyone has a better solution, just say, I'll give it a try.


The previous suggestions hold true. And stability recommendations are well within the core of this thread. If you don't need to be stable, don't seek help and do things on your own.









First off, your mobo. Post some bios screen shots of your settings.

2. Memory at 1866 on 2 dimms is the max recommended memory supported by Vishera. More than those is overclocking.

3. CPU-NB should be set to 2200 default while trying to boot at 1866 on 4 dimms and set your RAM Voltage to say, 1.65V.
Try to post.

4. An alternative way to get 1866 is like you have discovered, 233 FSB at X8 memory multi, X10 CPU-NB max at tge moment, X11 HT Link and keep the CPU Frequency within your target. Set CPU-NB voltage to 1.25 and try to post.

4. Memtest is a weak stability test as it doesn't consider OS variables. And is a long slow one. Try HCI Memtest. It's within Windows and faster.

Run 8 instances for 8 threads on equal RAM amount distribution. (16GB * 95% / 8)

5. Timings should be keep at XMP or DOCP profiles. Like 9-9-9-27-42-CR1. Let it pass 100% coverage for now and fine tune things to heart's desire.

6. You can also opt to OC the memory further by doing FSB. 229 or 267 for 2133 as an example or 250 for 2000. Timings is a child's play. Set, Post, Test, Verify stability. If one is missing, go change one thing at a time. And oh, AIDA 64 bandwidth test for the WIN.

7. Try to set a stable base line even if your heart is not into it. Why? Coz you need to verify if the changes you are making affects performance and give you better User experience. So I would suggest you take this little advise.

Once you mess with FSB OC, everything in your system will run out of spec and will be harder to tune. So always keep in mind that a Multi onle OC for the CPU is a good thing to set first before delving into FSB.

And why set a stable baseline? Simple. You should know where the System works as a failover in case you loss a grip of some variables. It is also good to know the chip's properties as a start. Voltages needed should be within grasp.

Brute force OC is not my cup of tea.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ill give you an example then...when I upgraded my kit from 1866 g skill sniper to 2133 g skill ripjaws both cl9 kits the rated stock voltage want enough..they are rated at 1.6v yet I needed 1.65 to run them...when running both kits at the same time at 1866 (just to see if they would play well together) I needed 1.68 for them to boot and work well together...mind you the sniper kit is a 1.5 rated kit...ram kits can be finicky when putting two kits together...once again you never provided any information about the settings you used for the ram...whether it not ram kits work well has several factors...the imc of the processor, the kits themselves, the settings and voltages needed, and the motherboard itself as these all can vary this is why I asked for specific information on your setup and the settings you had set at the time


Each 990FX motherboard is a little different. Default speed on this one with 4 sticks of 2400 speed ram is 2400. I have the system slowed down because it is still warm here and don't want to run the AC in November.


----------



## warpuck




----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Here's how here we will never have Newegg and have to wait 7 work days to receive an order. Image edited for privacy reasons. The OP is member of the biggest local PC enthusiast forum since 2003 with 8000+ posts:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: "P4 at 2.4Ghz: It seems slower. Hi to all boys. I am writing to you about my rig in the signature with WinXP. I find that after the last formatting i did, i can't do 2 things at the same time anymore. I explain myself. Before, i was able to listen to a youtube song and continue my web surfing at the same time. On the contrary, now i must do either one thing or the other. The youtube video is heard and seen with stuttering, it gets interrupted even if the seek bar is proceeding, so i don't think it's a network issue. What can i do? Is it some setting in XP? "
> 
> And now the signatures of 2 of the people trying to help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why the e-shops here are scared to order large stocks... Because often, the PCs outlast their owners.


OMG! I had a P1-166mhz in 1995. It couldn't handle Myst.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> OMG! I had a P1-166mhz in 1995. It couldn't handle Myst.


I had the Pentium 200MMX at about that time. With S3 Virge.







How different times they were... You were actually rolling dice everytime a new game was coming out. I still remember the great thrill of getting the "Voodoo Banshee", that was doing on same chip both 2D and 3D acceleration. I had Myst too. I actually still have it with its box and all somewhere. But i never played it really. Turns out i didn't like that kind of games. But it had impressive visuals. I bought it because i was still young and impressionable and game magazines at the time were writing golden reviews... How things changed...I was actually buying computer magazines back then...Good times... I still remember the eagerness to buy the new magazine issue, to cut through the plastic wrapper to get a CD with free utilities and games and put it in the PC. Nowdays kids just go to the internet, a boring routine...

Anyway, the mystery here is what exactly he still does with the P166 nowdays, because i can't think of anything... But, such is the situation with most computer users here. They stick with a rig, until it falls into pieces or burns. Young gamers are the exception, but even there, you 'd be amazed how many play on Phenom/Athlons still today. And gamers are more the crowd that one would consider "enthusiasts". You should see the "average Joes", who make the overwhelming majority of users... Heck, my brother, who is computer illiterate, took my P200MMX for his office at some point. If it wasn't for me, that pretty much forced him to upgrade to Sempron s754 and more recently to AM2+ Athlon X2 5050e (using always old parts of mine), he 'd probably still be with the P200MMX, BUT, even he, noticed that he had "some kind of problem with youtube" with the s754 rig.







Thinking about it, that was AFTER i informed him about the existence of youtube...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> OMG! I had a P1-166mhz in 1995. It couldn't handle Myst.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Pentium 200MMX at about that time. With S3 Virge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How different times they were... You were actually rolling dice everytime a new game was coming out. I still remember the great thrill of getting the "Voodoo Banshee", that was doing on same chip both 2D and 3D acceleration. I had Myst too. I actually still have it with its box and all somewhere. But i never played it really. Turns out i didn't like that kind of games. But it had impressive visuals. I bought it because i was still young and impressionable and game magazines at the time were writing golden reviews... How things changed...I was actually buying computer magazines back then...Good times... I still remember the eagerness to buy the new magazine issue, to cut through the plastic wrapper to get a CD with free utilities and games and put it in the PC. Nowdays kids just go to the internet, a boring routine...
> 
> Anyway, the mystery here is what exactly he still does with the P166 nowdays, because i can't think of anything... But, such is the situation with most computer users here. They stick with a rig, until it falls into pieces or burns. Young gamers are the exception, but even there, you 'd be amazed how many play on Phenom/Athlons still today. And gamers are more the crowd that one would consider "enthusiasts". You should see the "average Joes", who make the overwhelming majority of users... Heck, my brother, who is computer illiterate, took my P200MMX for his office at some point. If it wasn't for me, that pretty much forced him to upgrade to Sempron s754 and more recently to AM2+ Athlon X2 5050e (using always old parts of mine), he 'd probably still be with the P200MMX, BUT, even he, noticed that he had "some kind of problem with youtube" with the s754 rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it, that was AFTER i informed him about the existence of youtube...
Click to expand...

VAIO PCV-90 comes in these configurations with a retail price tag. The configuration Sony provides comes with a 200MHz Intel Pentium n/a IDE PCI/ISA 2.5 GB Windows 95, ATI RAGE 3D Graphics Acceleration 2 MB EDO .
It was a great machine for it's time. I pimped it out with 96 mb of ram $1700 down the drain....lol . Loved playing Mech warrior 2 the 3d RAGE edition on it special sound track and everything - got it fired up about a year ago and actually played for a while - great trip down memory lane back to what?... 1996..lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> VAIO PCV-90 comes in these configurations with a retail price tag. The configuration Sony provides comes with a 200MHz Intel Pentium n/a IDE PCI/ISA 2.5 GB Windows 95, ATI RAGE 3D Graphics Acceleration 2 MB EDO .
> It was a great machine for it's time. I pimped it out with 96 mb of ram $1700 down the drain....lol . Loved playing Mech warrior 2 the 3d RAGE edition on it special sound track and everything - got it fired up about a year ago and actually played for a while - great trip down memory lane back to what?... 1996..lol


Wow, you were going quality! Vaio back then?! Mine was just a preassembled from the neighbourhood corner shop, with pretty much cheaped out parts on everything. I was still a teenager at the time and i was only focused on the CPU. "I want an MMX Pentium!". The monitor was "CTX" that died in something over a year. It had ISA audio card, but have no idea what it was. I was more into Age of Empires type of games.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> VAIO PCV-90 comes in these configurations with a retail price tag. The configuration Sony provides comes with a 200MHz Intel Pentium n/a IDE PCI/ISA 2.5 GB Windows 95, ATI RAGE 3D Graphics Acceleration 2 MB EDO .
> It was a great machine for it's time. I pimped it out with 96 mb of ram $1700 down the drain....lol . Loved playing Mech warrior 2 the 3d RAGE edition on it special sound track and everything - got it fired up about a year ago and actually played for a while - great trip down memory lane back to what?... 1996..lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you were going quality! Vaio back then?! Mine was just a preassembled from the neighbourhood corner shop, with pretty much cheaped out parts on everything. I was still a teenager at the time and i was only focused on the CPU. "I want an MMX Pentium!". The monitor was "CTX" that died in something over a year. It had ISA audio card, but have no idea what it was. I was more into Age of Empires type of games.
Click to expand...

Fun times and a hefty upgrade from a dx2 50 486. Led up to my last prebuilt purchase a 733 pentium iii coppermine with RDRAM . Dell XPS goodness along with some snazzy Altec lansing ADA 885's.







Duke nukem and Half life defined the times for me then....lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun times and a hefty upgrade from a dx2 50 486. Led up to my last prebuilt purchase a 733 pentium iii coppermine with RDRAM . Dell XPS goodness along with some snazzy Altec lansing ADA 885's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke nukem and Half life defined the times for me then....lol


Oh, the infamous Rambus! I avoided that thing altogether. My last preassembled was Athlon 1100 Thunderbird. At the time of purchase, i thought had stricken a gold vein. 1 year later, the mATX MSI motherboard inside, just died out of the blue just out of warranty. I had to bring the PC to the shop, where they kept it about 20 days to swap motherboard. About 1 month later, the...Fujitsu HDD dies. I had to bring the entire rig back to the shop (which was part of a "PC chain" of shops actually). The shop takes 1 month to actually troubleshoot and detect that it was the HDD and to replace it and the new Fujitsu drive, dies after 2 months.

That was the last time i bought Fujitsu and MSI. It's also how i started building on my own and keeping spare parts. I thought: "that's it, i 've had enough! I am not going to wait 1 month to get my PC back, ever again, i HAVE to learn to build them myself!". The Athlon itself, accidentally died later on, when while transporting the case with car, i had left the heatsink attached (aftermarket heatsink, of about 450g i think, which for the time was considered huge) and it chipped off a die angle. The PC would still boot to Windows, but was throwing errors. That preassembled was like "the cursed rig". So i went Athlon 2500+ Barton and built it myself. In a way, i must thank MSI and Fujitsu, as well as the shop's snail times or today i wouldn't be able to build on my own.


----------



## diggiddi

That rambus rdram was no joke I had 1gb in my machine and it kept up very well with my monster tabbing, hall of fame stuff I tell you


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> That rambus rdram was no joke I had 1gb in my machine and it kept up very well with my monster tabbing, hall of fame stuff I tell you


I vaguely remember the Rambus being presented as the candidate for becoming the new standard. I remember people buying it with the idea that "it was future proof". It didn't pay off for them... But yeah, at the time it was a technological novelty.


----------



## Mike The Owl

There are still loads of old stuff around. Just cleaned and upgraded a Sony all in one pentium for a customer, upgraded ram, hard drive,cleaned (more dust bunnies than a rabbit farm) and installed Mint 14. It was for a local teenager and the cost of the computer and my work came to £70 , not bad when you consider it cost over £1000 when new. There's life in old rigs still!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There are still loads of old stuff around. Just cleaned and upgraded a Sony all in one pentium for a customer, upgraded ram, hard drive,cleaned (more dust bunnies than a rabbit farm) and installed Mint 14. It was for a local teenager and the cost of the computer and my work came to £70 , not bad when you consider it cost over £1000 when new. There's life in old rigs still!


Oh, no doubt! If there are still loads of old stuff in UK, you can't imagine here! But, this is the puzzling part. What on earth can you do with P1 in these days? Even youtube is now filled with HD videos. How are you going to play them... Plus, is it worth the nerve breaking experience? I remember too when i had single core and it would go to 100% use and things would freeze and there were programs like Process Lasso to avoid that and you were running RAM boosters, because RAM was never enough. But i remember them like old nightmares that i don't want to live again. I don't know how people stand them. I am all for squeezing the best you can out of the money you gave. Here is part of the culture too. In fact, i don't throw away my very old parts, i always find a friend or my brother to upgrade. But, considering where PCs are today, i think, the minimum one should keep to have a "pleasant" experience, is a dual core with 4GB DDR RAM and a video card capable of HD acceleration. Just to be able to watch HD videos in youtube or offline and not having to worry about RAM bottlenecking. How can people still live with P1 , even more so in PC enthusiast forum, is beyond my imagination. Unless the only thing they do is type in MS Word 97. Which is pretty much what my brother does, but even he, once in youtube, had problem with videos using his s754 integrated video.

I think that outside this forum, rigs that go back to dual core DDR2 era, will be fine for everyday tasks for many, many years to come, while keeping a very decent user experience. But because by that time the hardware made a huge progress, while software couldn't keep up. You can't make a music player on purpose so heavy as to need quad core to play an mp3... But, P1 era? The thought alone is painful. I still remember i was opening task manager for every program trying to see which player eats 1% less CPU to keep that and uninstall the heavier one. That's no way to use a computer in 2015. It's pittyful.


----------



## lakej

Temp

It's with a noctua NH-D15 and a very low ambient temp.


----------



## Undervolter

Here's the latest joke. A friend who reads Tom's sent it to me because he got curious. FX 8 cores, are bad for x264 encoding while playing. Such is the decree of "AMD, CPU, Motherboard, ASUS" expert at Tom's Hardware:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2853349/upgrade-8300.html

Are these people just "AMD experts" doing honest mistakes or are they on Intel payroll? I really wonder... Because, although i didn't know what's "OBS", a quick googling brought me to this:

https://jp9000.github.io/OBS/settings/advancedsettings.html

Now, the OP complains about fps drops "only when streaming". A logical person would immediately think: "this is a configuration/allocation of resources problem". A more suspicious person, could think of "VRM throttling" once all cores go 100%. Nope! As always, AMD's fault. So he will actually make his poor friend buy new PC, because essentially, FX are bad for x264 encoding...









This is how Dickey is suing AMD. Everywhere you go, anything that happens in an AMD machine, it's AMD's fault. Unbelievable... If someone is registered at Tom's hardware, please tell the poor man, that Intel fanboysm isn't the solution to everything in life. If there is a field where AMD shines, it's video encoding. He can start looking at anything else as cause, except for the 8 core FX.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Here's the latest joke. A friend who reads Tom's sent it to me because he got curious. FX 8 cores, are bad for x264 encoding while playing. Such is the decree of "AMD, CPU, Motherboard, ASUS" expert at Tom's Hardware:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2853349/upgrade-8300.html
> 
> Are these people just "AMD experts" doing honest mistakes or are they on Intel payroll? I really wonder... Because, although i didn't know what's "OBS", a quick googling brought me to this:
> 
> https://jp9000.github.io/OBS/settings/advancedsettings.html
> 
> Now, the OP complains about fps drops "only when streaming". A logical person would immediately think: "this is a configuration/allocation of resources problem". A more suspicious person, could think of "VRM throttling" once all cores go 100%. Nope! As always, AMD's fault. So he will actually make his poor friend buy new PC, because essentially, FX are bad for x264 encoding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Dickey is suing AMD. Everywhere you go, anything that happens in an AMD machine, it's AMD's fault. Unbelievable... If someone is registered at Tom's hardware, please tell the poor man, that Intel fanboysm isn't the solution to everything in life. If there is a field where AMD shines, it's video encoding. He can start looking at anything else as cause, except for the 8 core FX.


Well you can't really give the expert badges credit on Toms. They are given by how many best answers are selected from your posts and sometimes they aren't the best. I'm a expert on CPUs and AMD there too but I was genuinely helping people and AMD users. This guy could have gotten the AMD expert by getting best answer for saying AMD sucks and Intel is better.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Well you can't really give the expert badges credit on Toms. They are given by how many best answers are selected from your posts and sometimes they aren't the best. I'm a expert on CPUs and AMD there too but I was genuinely helping people and AMD users. This guy could have gotten the AMD expert by getting best answer for saying AMD sucks and Intel is better.


Oh...I thought the badges were given by the forum moderators or something...Great...So this "AMD expert", just adviced someone to fork new money for CPU + motherboard and just bagged another "best answer"... Maybe he will get "AMD Archexpert" badge going like that?


----------



## MCCrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The previous suggestions hold true. And stability recommendations are well within the core of this thread. If you don't need to be stable, don't seek help and do things on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, your mobo. Post some bios screen shots of your settings.
> 
> 2. Memory at 1866 on 2 dimms is the max recommended memory supported by Vishera. More than those is overclocking.
> 
> 3. CPU-NB should be set to 2200 default while trying to boot at 1866 on 4 dimms and set your RAM Voltage to say, 1.65V.
> Try to post.
> 
> 4. An alternative way to get 1866 is like you have discovered, 233 FSB at X8 memory multi, X10 CPU-NB max at tge moment, X11 HT Link and keep the CPU Frequency within your target. Set CPU-NB voltage to 1.25 and try to post.
> 
> 4. Memtest is a weak stability test as it doesn't consider OS variables. And is a long slow one. Try HCI Memtest. It's within Windows and faster.
> 
> Run 8 instances for 8 threads on equal RAM amount distribution. (16GB * 95% / 8)
> 
> 5. Timings should be keep at XMP or DOCP profiles. Like 9-9-9-27-42-CR1. Let it pass 100% coverage for now and fine tune things to heart's desire.
> 
> 6. You can also opt to OC the memory further by doing FSB. 229 or 267 for 2133 as an example or 250 for 2000. Timings is a child's play. Set, Post, Test, Verify stability. If one is missing, go change one thing at a time. And oh, AIDA 64 bandwidth test for the WIN.
> 
> 7. Try to set a stable base line even if your heart is not into it. Why? Coz you need to verify if the changes you are making affects performance and give you better User experience. So I would suggest you take this little advise.
> 
> Once you mess with FSB OC, everything in your system will run out of spec and will be harder to tune. So always keep in mind that a Multi onle OC for the CPU is a good thing to set first before delving into FSB.
> 
> And why set a stable baseline? Simple. You should know where the System works as a failover in case you loss a grip of some variables. It is also good to know the chip's properties as a start. Voltages needed should be within grasp.
> 
> Brute force OC is not my cup of tea.


Thank you for your advice. For some weird reasons I cannot set a multiplier higher than 8 on the memory because it won't post. no matter the RAM voltage, nor the NB-CORE Voltage. This is really Annoying.

I finnally got 233MHz Bus speed stable ( no error in Prime95 ( after an hour test), nor inHCI memtestPro (completed in around 5 hours ) - I bought a licence, It's not to high pricey and I could need it again in the future) complete. Unfortunatly, it looks like the printscreen function is broken on my motherboard. or it doesn't support saving to an USB disk ( it is said to need FAT16 or 32 so I used an old usb stick lying around that I was sure of)
For some unholy reasons, the indicated RAM speed in the Windows task manager is 667Mhz wich is not right in any case - even though it is equals to the max bandwith indication of CPU-Z PC3 10700H (1333MHz) - wich is still weird, because it's should support PC3-12800- (1600MHz)). CPU-Z got it right though (DRAM frequency is 932Mhz - times 2 that gives 1864MHz as intended)



these are the CPU settings:

Performance Boost disabled
C&Q Enabled
C6 Disabled
HPC disabled
APM disabled
Virtualization disabled
C1 Disabled

My RAM is getting quite hot ( reaching 65°C in Prime95), probably due to higher Voltage ( I've set it in the BIOS to be 1.65).

Any Ideas about Something I'm doing wrong - or, now that it is stable, another way of making this work.?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So....

I seemed to have locked down 5ghz with 2500 Ram, 2500nb, and 2500ht....

Very happy with the performance so far... Anyone else pushed their RAM like that?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So....
> 
> I seemed to have locked down 5ghz with 2500 Ram, 2500nb, and 2500ht....
> 
> Very happy with the performance so far... Anyone else pushed their RAM like that?


Used this ram clock for most of a year, before I started swapping things around etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCrow*
> 
> Thank you for your advice. For some weird reasons I cannot set a multiplier higher than 8 on the memory because it won't post. no matter the RAM voltage, nor the NB-CORE Voltage. This is really Annoying.
> 
> I finnally got 233MHz Bus speed stable ( no error in Prime95 ( after an hour test), nor inHCI memtestPro (completed in around 5 hours ) - I bought a licence, It's not to high pricey and I could need it again in the future) complete. Unfortunatly, it looks like the printscreen function is broken on my motherboard. or it doesn't support saving to an USB disk ( it is said to need FAT16 or 32 so I used an old usb stick lying around that I was sure of)
> For some unholy reasons, the indicated RAM speed in the Windows task manager is 667Mhz wich is not right in any case - even though it is equals to the max bandwith indication of CPU-Z PC3 10700H (1333MHz) - wich is still weird, because it's should support PC3-12800- (1600MHz)). CPU-Z got it right though (DRAM frequency is 932Mhz - times 2 that gives 1864MHz as intended)
> 
> 
> 
> these are the CPU settings:
> 
> Performance Boost disabled
> C&Q Enabled
> C6 Disabled
> HPC disabled
> APM disabled
> Virtualization disabled
> C1 Disabled
> 
> My RAM is getting quite hot ( reaching 65°C in Prime95), probably due to higher Voltage ( I've set it in the BIOS to be 1.65).
> 
> Any Ideas about Something I'm doing wrong - or, now that it is stable, another way of making this work.?


It may have something to do with the RAM kit. Some OC better. Or you can raise the FSB further while keeping the RAM multi to check if it can.

Also, I'll just point out CnQ. I think you need to disable it at the moment along with enabline HPC. It may be causing your CPU to throttle that may mask instabilities while you are setting up for a stable clock.

Don't worry, you can re-enable power saving feats later if you are into saving the planet. But until you have found your final OC, try to keep clocks static.

Which RAM sensor says 65C? Do you have airflow over them? 1.65 is still low for DDR3. But be sure to have some air over them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So....
> 
> I seemed to have locked down 5ghz with 2500 Ram, 2500nb, and 2500ht....
> 
> Very happy with the performance so far... Anyone else pushed their RAM like that?


Nice.









I always set CPU-NB a tad higher than RAM clock for more oomph! Have you tried 2750?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Used this ram clock for most of a year, before I started swapping things around etc.


orkin is at it! Very nice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MCCrow*
> 
> Thank you for your advice. For some weird reasons I cannot set a multiplier higher than 8 on the memory because it won't post. no matter the RAM voltage, nor the NB-CORE Voltage. This is really Annoying.
> 
> I finnally got 233MHz Bus speed stable ( no error in Prime95 ( after an hour test), nor inHCI memtestPro (completed in around 5 hours ) - I bought a licence, It's not to high pricey and I could need it again in the future) complete. Unfortunatly, it looks like the printscreen function is broken on my motherboard. or it doesn't support saving to an USB disk ( it is said to need FAT16 or 32 so I used an old usb stick lying around that I was sure of)
> For some unholy reasons, the indicated RAM speed in the Windows task manager is 667Mhz wich is not right in any case - even though it is equals to the max bandwith indication of CPU-Z PC3 10700H (1333MHz) - wich is still weird, because it's should support PC3-12800- (1600MHz)). CPU-Z got it right though (DRAM frequency is 932Mhz - times 2 that gives 1864MHz as intended)
> 
> 
> 
> these are the CPU settings:
> 
> Performance Boost disabled
> C&Q Enabled
> C6 Disabled
> HPC disabled
> APM disabled
> Virtualization disabled
> C1 Disabled
> 
> My RAM is getting quite hot ( reaching 65°C in Prime95), probably due to higher Voltage ( I've set it in the BIOS to be 1.65).
> 
> Any Ideas about Something I'm doing wrong - or, now that it is stable, another way of making this work.?
> 
> 
> 
> It may have something to do with the RAM kit. Some OC better. Or you can raise the FSB further while keeping the RAM multi to check if it can.
> 
> Also, I'll just point out CnQ. I think you need to disable it at the moment along with enabline HPC. It may be causing your CPU to throttle that may mask instabilities while you are setting up for a stable clock.
> 
> Don't worry, you can re-enable power saving feats later if you are into saving the planet. But until you have found your final OC, try to keep clocks static.
> 
> Which RAM sensor says 65C? Do you have airflow over them? 1.65 is still low for DDR3. But be sure to have some air over them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So....
> 
> I seemed to have locked down 5ghz with 2500 Ram, 2500nb, and 2500ht....
> 
> Very happy with the performance so far... Anyone else pushed their RAM like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always set CPU-NB a tad higher than RAM clock for more oomph! Have you tried 2750?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Used this ram clock for most of a year, before I started swapping things around etc.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orkin is at it! Very nice.
Click to expand...

It's a pretty good mix of latency and bandwidth. The board doesn't like to go much higher with the NB with this set of ram, but the single rank Avexirs will allow it to go higher as a daily clock, but offer poorer throughput and comparable latency. Cpu/nb voltage necessary to support these speeds does add some heat, but I was able to keep it under control for daily use on a 240 mm aio at a cpu clock of 5 ghz.
EDIT : Example of the Avexir's at 2700+


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Here's the latest joke. A friend who reads Tom's sent it to me because he got curious. FX 8 cores, are bad for x264 encoding while playing. Such is the decree of "AMD, CPU, Motherboard, ASUS" expert at Tom's Hardware:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2853349/upgrade-8300.html
> 
> Are these people just "AMD experts" doing honest mistakes or are they on Intel payroll? I really wonder... Because, although i didn't know what's "OBS", a quick googling brought me to this:
> 
> https://jp9000.github.io/OBS/settings/advancedsettings.html
> 
> Now, the OP complains about fps drops "only when streaming". A logical person would immediately think: "this is a configuration/allocation of resources problem". A more suspicious person, could think of "VRM throttling" once all cores go 100%. Nope! As always, AMD's fault. So he will actually make his poor friend buy new PC, because essentially, FX are bad for x264 encoding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Dickey is suing AMD. Everywhere you go, anything that happens in an AMD machine, it's AMD's fault. Unbelievable... If someone is registered at Tom's hardware, please tell the poor man, that Intel fanboysm isn't the solution to everything in life. If there is a field where AMD shines, it's video encoding. He can start looking at anything else as cause, except for the 8 core FX.


Like it or not, its a very very bad place AMD is in right now.. I think AMD is going to quit making CPU's and focus more on the APU and GPU side to be honest.
I mean, its a fact that AMD simply can't keep up with Intel CPU's for years now because they lack money or experience or something but they shine in APU's and GPU's.

AMD shines at video encoding..? I am not that experienced at encoding and stuff but IMO it took a while to render/encode some of my clips to be honest and it wasn't even that big.. I am running 4.8 GHz.
That's why i use all of my 1664 cuda cores to render my clips. The difference in speed is night and day. When it took 15 minutes to render some small clips it took 1664 cuda cores only 6 minutes or even less.. Encoding and rendering is not even the hardest thing to do in such programs. You really use your system when you are exporting the video you rendered..


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Like it or not, its a very very bad place AMD is in right now.. I think AMD is going to quit making CPU's and focus more on the APU and GPU side to be honest.
> I mean, its a fact that AMD simply can't keep up with Intel CPU's for years now because they lack money or experience or something but they shine in APU's and GPU's.
> 
> AMD shines at video encoding..? I am not that experienced at encoding and stuff but IMO it took a while to render/encode some of my clips to be honest and it wasn't even that big.. I am running 4.8 GHz.
> That's why i use all of my 1664 cuda cores to render my clips. The difference in speed is night and day. When it took 15 minutes to render some small clips it took 1664 cuda cores only 6 minutes or even less.. Encoding and rendering is not even the hardest thing to do in such programs. You really use your system when you are exporting the video you rendered..


Video encoding with GPUs results in poor quality and poor compression size, at least with HEVC, from what I've seen. It's pretty much standard thought that, if you want high quality, you need to use a CPU.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Like it or not, its a very very bad place AMD is in right now.. I think AMD is going to quit making CPU's and focus more on the APU and GPU side to be honest.
> I mean, its a fact that AMD simply can't keep up with Intel CPU's for years now because they lack money or experience or something but they shine in APU's and GPU's.


On the contrary, AMD goes all out CPU next year. Around December 2016 we should have a new Zen big opteron line up and the usual FX siblings to those. I expect the big FX to be roughly on par with a 5960x for half the price , else I would be buying a 5820k right here right now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Video encoding with GPUs results in poor quality and poor compression size, at least with HEVC, from what I've seen. It's pretty much standard thought that, if you want high quality, you need to use a CPU.


I am not starting an debate on which is better cuda vs CPU for rendering but in my experience i didn't see any difference and i rendered several of my self shot clips.
You can enable Cuda in Adobe programs for a reason and that's not because poor quality but because its much much faster than doing it on a CPU.. i know a professional video editor that uses Cuda for rendering in both After effects and Premiere pro. He's an professional video editor so he would surely not compromise quality over speed i assume.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Like it or not, its a very very bad place AMD is in right now.. I think AMD is going to quit making CPU's and focus more on the APU and GPU side to be honest.
> I mean, its a fact that AMD simply can't keep up with Intel CPU's for years now because they lack money or experience or something but they shine in APU's and GPU's.
> 
> AMD shines at video encoding..? I am not that experienced at encoding and stuff but IMO it took a while to render/encode some of my clips to be honest and it wasn't even that big.. I am running 4.8 GHz.
> That's why i use all of my 1664 cuda cores to render my clips. The difference in speed is night and day. When it took 15 minutes to render some small clips it took 1664 cuda cores only 6 minutes or even less.. Encoding and rendering is not even the hardest thing to do in such programs. You really use your system when you are exporting the video you rendered..


Video encoding, when using high quality settings, is a slow process. Here's the equivalent of FX8350:

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/375/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-3770.html

The difference in speed with CUDA is night and day, but people who are serious about video encoding, every year do again and again the image comparison and every year, the software encoder wins. This is the forum, where both the x264 and x265 dev are posting. Most video encoding application developers also reside. How to say, it's the equivalent of "overclock.net" , but for video enthusiasts.

Here's the most recent poll, on what the members use to encode:

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=172062&highlight=2015

And it's not because nobody there has an nvidia card. It's because they go for quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superstition222*
> Video encoding with GPUs results in poor quality and poor compression size, at least with HEVC, from what I've seen. It's pretty much standard thought that, if you want high quality, you need to use a CPU.


HEVC is still immature, it can't retain grain well and the biggest gains in compression/quality come for low bitrates. Read this:

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=172230

EDIT: For anyone interested, here's the latest comparison thread for x264 vs x265

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=170986&page=13


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> On the contrary, AMD goes all out CPU next year. Around December 2016 we should have a new Zen big opteron line up and the usual FX siblings to those. I expect the big FX to be roughly on par with a 5960x for half the price , else I would be buying a 5820k right here right now.


Yeah so Ive heard. I am not to confident AMD will all of a sudden have the same performance as Intel over night to be honest. They promised the same with bulldozer and look what an fiasco it was..
Same goes for FX line CPU's to be honest.

Later they discovered that a lot 8350's can clock to 5 GHz, starts binning them, and selling them as an 9590 5 GHz CPU so it "looks" different but basically its the same CPU after all...
Based on that i can only conclude that AMD is taking their customers for a bunch of fools.. I know many other brands are doing the same thing, but this was just so obvious and ridiculous that no body bought them in the first place... That's one thing i don't like about AMD CPU's in the first place to be honest.

Second is with their AMD 290X Hawaii reverence plastic GPU's. Its utterly ugly, utterly loud and utterly hot and they charge 599 for that...? That's just ridiculous... and takes their customers again for the proverbial ride.. This guy pretty much sums it up for me: 




AMD has a big mouth but never keep word at release date because it didn't perform higher than the GTX titan but was rather on par with the GTX 780..


----------



## Mega Man

Yea so much of this is nvidia psydo truth I won't even go further then "no sorry"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Here's the latest joke. A friend who reads Tom's sent it to me because he got curious. FX 8 cores, are bad for x264 encoding while playing. Such is the decree of "AMD, CPU, Motherboard, ASUS" expert at Tom's Hardware:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2853349/upgrade-8300.html
> 
> Are these people just "AMD experts" doing honest mistakes or are they on Intel payroll? I really wonder... Because, although i didn't know what's "OBS", a quick googling brought me to this:
> 
> https://jp9000.github.io/OBS/settings/advancedsettings.html
> 
> Now, the OP complains about fps drops "only when streaming". A logical person would immediately think: "this is a configuration/allocation of resources problem". A more suspicious person, could think of "VRM throttling" once all cores go 100%. Nope! As always, AMD's fault. So he will actually make his poor friend buy new PC, because essentially, FX are bad for x264 encoding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Dickey is suing AMD. Everywhere you go, anything that happens in an AMD machine, it's AMD's fault. Unbelievable... If someone is registered at Tom's hardware, please tell the poor man, that Intel fanboysm isn't the solution to everything in life. If there is a field where AMD shines, it's video encoding. He can start looking at anything else as cause, except for the 8 core FX.
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, its a very very bad place AMD is in right now.. I think AMD is going to quit making CPU's and focus more on the APU and GPU side to be honest.
> I mean, its a fact that AMD simply can't keep up with Intel CPU's for years now because they lack money or experience or something but they shine in APU's and GPU's.
> 
> AMD shines at video encoding..? I am not that experienced at encoding and stuff but IMO it took a while to render/encode some of my clips to be honest and it wasn't even that big.. I am running 4.8 GHz.
> That's why i use all of my 1664 cuda cores to render my clips. The difference in speed is night and day. When it took 15 minutes to render some small clips it took 1664 cuda cores only 6 minutes or even less.. Encoding and rendering is not even the hardest thing to do in such programs. You really use your system when you are exporting the video you rendered..
Click to expand...

Sigh. You can not see the difference does not mean there isn't one. Means you don't know what you ate looking for.

They said they stopped trying to keep up with Intel *gasp* then they stopped competing wow who would of guessed that. .. I really wish you would just go buy one. As it stands we can all are how much you hate amd.

You think the 3930k/3960x/3970X are any different then 8330/8350/9590?


----------



## JerDerv

My new highest stable OC... Still cant get 5ghz. No matter what i try. I have had the vcore running at 1.53v it started getting 73c on the package and failed IBT high after 3 passes.

So i started playing with FSB.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm pretty sure I can pound on someone's GTX 970 with my 290!. Considering his 970 overclocks like mad.

Wait, I think he forgot one thing about nVidia. 970/980 were rather just sidegrades to 780/780TIs. And a lot of them 980 users were made fools by nVidia realesing the Titan X in 3 months after the 980? And 980TI very soon came after most all reference 980s were sold to end-users.

Hmmm.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> My new highest stable OC... Still cant get 5ghz. No matter what i try. I have had the vcore running at 1.53v it started getting 73c on the package and failed IBT high after 3 passes.
> 
> So i started playing with FSB.


What's your target Memoey clock and CPU-NB?

You might need to roll down on FSB. The higher you go, the harder it is to stabilize. And Vcore will not always cure that.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> On the contrary, AMD goes all out CPU next year. Around December 2016 we should have a new Zen big opteron line up and the usual FX siblings to those. I expect the big FX to be roughly on par with a 5960x for half the price , else I would be buying a 5820k right here right now.


If they don't make a Zen FX, the price of a 5820 will probably double.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea so much of this is nvidia psydo truth I won't even go further then "no sorry"
> Sigh. You can not see the difference does not mean there isn't one. Means you don't know what you ate looking for.
> 
> They said they stopped trying to keep up with Intel *gasp* then they stopped competing wow who would of guessed that. .. I really wish you would just go buy one. As it stands we can all are how much you hate amd.
> 
> You think the 3930k/3960x/3970X are any different then 8330/8350/9590?


That's why i said "I am not that experienced at encoding and stuff"'

But if its true what you said, an professional could tell the difference yes?, so why is he using cuda if a CPU has superior quality? I am not saying that you are wrong because i am certainly no expert but i just wonder why.. because wouldn't it be stupid than?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes it IS stupid.

Don't believe uv / me research it for yourself.

And this is not an insult to you but anyone who "professionally" does it.

GPUs can do it. should they?


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's your target Memoey clock and CPU-NB?
> 
> You might need to roll down on FSB. The higher you go, the harder it is to stabilize. And Vcore will not always cure that.


Target cpu-nb 2400

Interesting... I slowly worked my way up keeping my memory at 1599.

I can run all of these IBT VeryHigh stable.
FSB______200_____________240_____________300
CPU______x24.5 (4900)______x20.5 (4920)_____x16.5 (4950)
CPU/NB___2400____________2400____________2400
HT Link____2600____________2640____________2700
Ram______1600____________1599____________1599
Vcore_____1.488____________1.500____________1.512

I can't run this IBT High stable stable but will run ibt standard..... P95 small fft fails core 2 after like 2 minutes
FSB____________200
CPU___________ x25 (5000)
CPU/NB________2200
HT Link_________2600
Ram___________1600
Vcore__________1.524+


----------



## Mega Man

What's your cpu/nb volts and nb volts


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea so much of this is nvidia psydo truth I won't even go further then "no sorry"
> Sigh. You can not see the difference does not mean there isn't one. Means you don't know what you ate looking for.


Provided that i have never really bothered to dig into the particular deficits of HW encoders, since they always lose the image quality comparisons, here's the quick story (taken from link above).

1) The problem with both x264 and x265 is that they were born to be software encoders, using CPU. Even HW CPU encoders are having trouble. GPU encoders took even more years to improve, because they must do a job never designed for the GPU, with GPU resources. The fact that the encoder was also born as software, also means, that simply, some parts of the software encoder, can't be implemented in the hardware. So basically, you get a watered down version of the encoder, which is also faster.

2) 2 englightening posts:



^ Basically, a HW encoder, not having the possibility to use all the software encoder features, and being geared towards speed, in reality, is like doing faster software presets. So, while for example, if you take Handbrake, by default, it will run at preset medium, the hw encoder, is set at a quality setting, equivalent to software version of "ultrafast", which is obviously must faster, because it doesn't do quality...



^ This guy, is actually software author (author of RipBot x264 freeware application). He points out exactly, the bitrate difference (a faster encoding, also requires more bitrate= more size and it's still worse in quality than a slower encoding) and that the HW encoders, lack completely x264 features. For instance, the psy algorithms he mentions. For example, in software encoders, "tune film" sets a specific psy rd value. Psy algorithms are on their turn strictly related to "subme" levels, which on their part are related to quality and speed (higher subme => higher quality > slower encoding). Psy rd make part of "psychovisual optimizations", which in practice, make a calculated image distortion, to better give an image more suited for human eyesight. There is a correlation and synergy between psy rd, trellis, subme level and even deblocking (subme 9 and above, use psy-rd aware deblocking. Basically, the deblocking recognizes and respects the psy-rd effect and deblocks without destroying it). In HW encoder all this is simply... non existant... Basically, the normal software encoder, works with a synergy between these settings:

https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/MeGUI/x264_Settings

In software encoder, an encode with subme 9 (which for me is a "must have" for any quality encode), is guaranteed to be a slow encode. Because the encoder has to do so many calculations on each frame...

The hardware encoders, lack many of that and use a "fast" preset. And so they are "fast".


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What's your cpu/nb volts and nb volts


This is where im at right now...


----------



## Kalistoval

I have an idea guys, browsing tha webz I came across this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114039. I want to use it on the back end of my sabertooth along with some thermal tape what do you guys think.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> On the contrary, AMD goes all out CPU next year. Around December 2016 we should have a new Zen big opteron line up and the usual FX siblings to those. I expect the big FX to be roughly on par with a 5960x for half the price , else I would be buying a 5820k right here right now.


that would be sweet. we could go hang out in the intel forums and play fanboys!
















ud


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have an idea guys, browsing tha webz I came across this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835114039. I want to use it on the back end of my sabertooth along with some thermal tape what do you guys think.


If you value your hearing...
Quote:


> HEVC is still immature, it can't retain grain well and the biggest gains in compression/quality come for low bitrates.


I compared Handbrake H.265 with H.264 from Handbrake and the quality and compression gains were very impressive with the DVDs I tested (Babylon 5 movies). At 17 quality and "very slow" it takes an eternity to encode but the file size is very small (870 MB or so for "The Gathering" with 192 AAC audio) and the quality is much better than H.264. In particular, color saturation seems to be better. I also noticed that, even though temporal noise is retained a great deal it doesn't bump up the size of the file like it does with H.264. The "Slow" setting is probably the most optimal with an FX processor since it takes a lot less time. But, if you want the best quality, use Very Slow.

I have also tested Sorenson with GPU (Nvidia) and CPU H.264. The GPU encoding was nothing to write home about. I think H.264 is outdated. Hopefully it will be replaced by HEVC sooner rather than later.

One nice thing about the Very Slow setting is that it does not fully load the CPU so you can still use your FX for other stuff.

I have read that a primary reason why GPUs do poorly at encoding HEVC is because the process is difficult to parallelize. In order to get high speeds, which GPU encoders do, features which improve quality and compression rate are turned off.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's why i said "I am not that experienced at encoding and stuff"'
> 
> But if its true what you said, an professional could tell the difference yes?, so why is he using cuda if a CPU has superior quality? I am not saying that you are wrong because i am certainly no expert but i just wonder why.. because wouldn't it be stupid than?


Simple, there are different level of professionals. Some can't tell the difference if they have not looked into it themselves.

If they do the work as a main way of money/occupation then they are professionals. Whether they have a degree or not, learned thoroughly or not does not matter.

As for their CPUs your entitled to your opinion caused by the underperforming bulldozer/Vishera compared to their advertising. I personally don't care since I did not pay ridiculous prices so I didn't expect a near equal product. AMD has made some nice deals relating to the past/current/next gen consoles including with Nintendo and their NX. Their potential deal with Apple for custom SoC for future iMacs is good news for AMD too. As for GPU once again, aesthetics depends on each individual. The ref blower design wasn't sleek as NVIDIA but personally it was better than the previous 7000 series ref cooler design. Hot, power hungry, loud? That was revealed through reviews. So anyone who bought them did knowing. Not AMDs fault. The 290X/290 performance for price was good even at launch. Excluding the horrid high prices due to mining, prices have been lower while performance increased little by little. Recent review shows with latest drivers on Win 10 290X beats 970 and 780 ti in general excluding w/ OC. 290 beating the 780 at a cheaper price point. Even with the ref cooler 50-60% RPM can keep the GPU in the 70Cs but at the cost of noise. With 30-40% RPM you can also limit temps to 85-80C if you want slightly cooler temps with less noise. With water cooling I don't have to worry about noise or temps now with 30-40C temps with GPU intensive tasks.

I believe with 14nm LPP ready by gf with good design, goal, promises AND might have some goodies for us with Zen and Arctic Islands. Yes there is a chance performance doesn't match some of our expectations but less likely a bust I would think. While AMD designed Zen with Intel s future architectures in mind I would say Zen matching Skylake and the next gen a fairytale, but it could be somewhat possible in some performance points even if not at all points. I would be perfectly fine with it matching single IPC just with current Intel offerings like Haswell and Skylake. Man...Zen 8 Core/16 Thread with Haswell Single Core IPC...I'd pay $300+ for it and even $400+ if they OCed well. The wait is killing me, and probably will hurt AMD more the longer it takes them.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> If you value your hearing...
> I compared Handbrake H.265 with H.264 from Handbrake and the quality and compression gains were very impressive with the DVDs I tested (Babylon 5 movies). At 17 quality and "very slow" it takes an eternity to encode but the file size is very small (870 MB or so for "The Gathering" with 192 AAC audio) and the quality is much better than H.264. In particular, color saturation seems to be better. I also noticed that, even though temporal noise is retained a great deal it doesn't bump up the size of the file like it does with H.264. The "Slow" setting is probably the most optimal with an FX processor since it takes a lot less time. But, if you want the best quality, use Very Slow.
> 
> I have also tested Sorenson with GPU (Nvidia) and CPU H.264. The GPU encoding was nothing to write home about. I think H.264 is outdated. Hopefully it will be replaced by HEVC sooner rather than later.
> 
> One nice thing about the Very Slow setting is that it does not fully load the CPU so you can still use your FX for other stuff.
> 
> I have read that a primary reason why GPUs do poorly at encoding HEVC is because the process is difficult to parallelize. In order to get high speeds, which GPU encoders do, features which improve quality and compression rate are turned off.


I was just talking about using the copper part, My case has a space where I fit a 140mm fan and it still has enough space for the copper heat sink to fit without compromising. I was thinking woah this could totally cover them tiny transistor that are exactly on the opposite end on the cpu socket!.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I was just talking about using the copper part, My case has a space where I fit a 140mm fan and it still has enough space for the copper heat sink to fit without compromising. I was thinking woah this could totally cover them tiny transistor that are exactly on the opposite end on the cpu socket!.


Maybe this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835230006


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Maybe this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835230006


`Naw that couldnt be used as a bracket base/back Plate because its a socket 775 and the one I posted is compatible with am3.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice find fellas. Implement those and tell us what you get.

In a nutshell from the previous topic: AMD really is crap.









Look what I find:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1465417/fs/5526928


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice find fellas. Implement those and tell us what you get.
> 
> In a nutshell from the previous topic: AMD really is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I find:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1465417/fs/5526928


5.5ghz and it only has the performance of a stock i7?


----------



## Bigceeloc

Hey! I'm an owner of an 8350 too! Stock clocks on an Asus M5A97. And I'm perfectly happy with it. I'm not asking the question of, which cpu is better so much as, is it getting the job done well and fast. I suppose I would be asking that if I was doing lots of encoding or rendering though.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superstition222*
> I compared Handbrake H.265 with H.264 from Handbrake and the quality and compression gains were very impressive with the DVDs I tested (Babylon 5 movies). At 17 quality and "very slow" it takes an eternity to encode but the file size is very small (870 MB or so for "The Gathering" with 192 AAC audio) and the quality is much better than H.264. In particular, color saturation seems to be better. I also noticed that, even though temporal noise is retained a great deal it doesn't bump up the size of the file like it does with H.264. The "Slow" setting is probably the most optimal with an FX processor since it takes a lot less time. But, if you want the best quality, use Very Slow.
> 
> I have also tested Sorenson with GPU (Nvidia) and CPU H.264. The GPU encoding was nothing to write home about. I think H.264 is outdated. Hopefully it will be replaced by HEVC sooner rather than later.
> 
> One nice thing about the Very Slow setting is that it does not fully load the CPU so you can still use your FX for other stuff.
> 
> I have read that a primary reason why GPUs do poorly at encoding HEVC is because the process is difficult to parallelize. In order to get high speeds, which GPU encoders do, features which improve quality and compression rate are turned off.


Well, yes, DVDs are SD and in conseguence, they fall into the "low bitrate" compartment that i mentioned earlier. DVD doesn't have much detail anyway and when you upscale it, you are bound to lose detail, so you can't really complain about not retaining grain for example. Different is the situation with HD content. The common conclusion is that "when x264 starts to block, x265 starts to blur". For me, for HD content, x265 doesn't worth the encoding time as it is now. Especially, when HDD space is as cheap as it is now. For me x264 isn't obsolete, it's more mature than ever and you can make it work with any sort of source (grainy, clean, dark, etc), because the settings are various and have been tested for so long that it's safe to use them. With x265, there is still no consensus on settings and not even on what one should consider "transparent". Of course, like things in video encoding, one's eye is different than another's. Just like, there is no metric to measure image quality, because psychovisual distortions, work against metrics. So one has to rely on the opinion of the many vs the opinion of the few, to tweak the encoder.

Anyway, i don't really bother with DVDs anymore and the speed for HD is unacceptable for me, even if it was able to perfectly handle any kind of source.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> 5.5ghz and it only has the performance of a stock i7?


Try also to remember, the pricing of the 2 CPUs when they were at their "prime time"... Firestrike, is probably not loading 100% all 8 cores and/or is FPU heavy.

In integer heavy operation (x264 multithreaded), the FX8350 at stock 4Ghz is 2% slower than i7 3770. The more FPU heavy something goes, the more the gap widens.

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/375/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-3770.html

At the same way, in x264, an FX6300 is equivalent to i5 2500:

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/429/AMD_FX-Series_FX-6300_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K.html

The problem of the FX, is that it needs applications that push it to 100% load, exactly because it has 8 weaker cores. So while you can saturate an i5 with 4 threads, you need 8 for FX and with good scaling too.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, yes, DVDs are SD and in conseguence, they fall into the "low bitrate" compartment that i mentioned earlier. DVD doesn't have much detail anyway and when you upscale it, you are bound to lose detail, so you can't really complain about not retaining grain for example. Different is the situation with HD content. The common conclusion is that "when x264 starts to block, x265 starts to blur". For me, for HD content, x265 doesn't worth the encoding time as it is now. Especially, when HDD space is as cheap as it is now. For me x264 isn't obsolete, it's more mature than ever and you can make it work with any sort of source (grainy, clean, dark, etc), because the settings are various and have been tested for so long that it's safe to use them. With x265, there is still no consensus on settings and not even on what one should consider "transparent". Of course, like things in video encoding, one's eye is different than another's. Just like, there is no metric to measure image quality, because psychovisual distortions, work against metrics. So one has to rely on the opinion of the many vs the opinion of the few, to tweak the encoder.
> 
> Anyway, i don't really bother with DVDs anymore and the speed for HD is unacceptable for me, even if it was able to perfectly handle any kind of source.
> Try also to remember, the pricing of the 2 CPUs when they were at their "prime time"... Firestrike, is probably not loading 100% all 8 cores and/or is FPU heavy.
> 
> In integer heavy operation (x264 multithreaded), the FX8350 at stock 4Ghz is 2% slower than i7 3770. The more FPU heavy something goes, the more the gap widens.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/375/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-3770.html
> 
> At the same way, in x264, an FX6300 is equivalent to i5 2500:
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/429/AMD_FX-Series_FX-6300_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K.html
> 
> The problem of the FX, is that it needs applications that push it to 100% load, exactly because it has 8 weaker cores. So while you can saturate an i5 with 4 threads, you need 8 for FX and with good scaling too.


does seem like thats some of the problem although the single core performance being down means i boots slow im guessing on boot it doesent utilize all the cores? i found my old 2600K to be more responsive even at stock clock vs my 8350 at 4.5ghz. i do miss that 2600 it was a beast.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice find fellas. Implement those and tell us what you get.
> 
> In a nutshell from the previous topic: AMD really is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I find:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1465417/fs/5526928


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> 5.5ghz and it only has the performance of a stock i7?


The 2700k is clocked at 4.9.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> does seem like thats some of the problem although the single core performance being down means i boots slow im guessing on boot it doesent utilize all the cores? i found my old 2600K to be more responsive even at stock clock vs my 8350 at 4.5ghz. i do miss that 2600 it was a beast.


I don't know how many cores are loaded at boot, but, seeing a kill-a-watt, it sure doesn't come close to 100% load. I think, i 've seen something like 130W power draw for a while while booting, while at full load my rig pulls 200W for video encoding. So Windows doesn't remotely push it at 100% to boot.

Boot times are also dependent on SSD and software that runs at startup (antivirus, firewalls and various junk applications). My rig boots quite quickly to windows 7. I haven't timed it, but it's plenty fast for me.

Having faster ST performance, doesn't always necessarily translate to faster times. For example, most if not all utility software i have, doesn't manage to remotely load 100% one core of the FX. So having an Intel core which is more powerful, won't make it launch faster just because it's more powerful (within architectural characteristics). Or, to put it in another way. If i try to load a utility on my FX at 3.5 and at 4Ghz, i don't see the difference, because the utility is so light anyway that you can't see the difference. Or, for example, i have an Athlon 605e (2.3Ghz) and an Athlon 640 (3Ghz). If you launch the same H264 video file on both, it actually runs at 800 Mhz if you have CnQ and you can't see it loaded earlier in the 3Ghz CPU.

All the "singlethreaded" benchmarks you see in various comparisons, are... benchmarks. Programs that can actually push a single core to 100% load. This isn't the case with most ordinary software. Just like most multithreaded benchmarks, are software capable of pushing ALL cores to 100%, which again, only few software can.

Of course, in GAMES, one is more interested in single threaded, because as things are now, most games are capable of loading 100% 1-4 cores. It's pretty simple. Roughly, 1 Intel core, is equivalent to 2 AMD cores (adjusted properly for frequency). So, when an Intel has 2 cores loaded, to get equivalent performance from AMD, you need the software to be able to load 4. When the Intel had load on 4 cores, you need the software to be able to load 8 in FX. And this has its limits too, because at very high Intel frequencies, even the 8 cores won't be enough.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> The 2700k is clocked at 4.9.


And it is done on a crappy BIOSTAR Group TZ77XE4... if it was done on a higher end board the score would be higher. They run different operating systems too.. even then, the 8370 is clocked 566 MHz higher and still its 346 points behind the I7 which is an CPU you cannot buy anymore..

Do the same tests with the same operating system and a newer i7 CPU and the results are inevitable... i am not bashing on AMD but its just an fact that AMD simply cannot compete with even the older generation i7's from Intel.

Again, i am very happy with my CPU especially for its price but its an fact which is proven time and time again that AMD cannot keep up these days and that's actually kinda sad. Hopefully they will keep word with their new line of CPU's. If not, i will go over to Intel because its game over for AMD i am afraid.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice find fellas. Implement those and tell us what you get.
> 
> In a nutshell from the previous topic: AMD really is crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I find:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1465417/fs/5526928


Meh. That is Firestrike. It is not a real test. Here are my Firestrike loads with a 280X. That was when it was running at 5ghz but CnQ was throttling it down because it had no load on it.


Also, someone mentioned integer math so I dug this up. It's hard to see but this is how my 8370 stacks up against a 5820K.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> The 2700k is clocked at 4.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is done on a crappy BIOSTAR Group TZ77XE4... if it was done on a higher end board the score would be higher. They run different operating systems too.. even then, the 8370 is clocked 566 MHz higher and still its 346 points behind the I7 which is an CPU you cannot buy anymore..
> 
> Do the same tests with the same operating system and a newer i7 CPU and the results are inevitable... i am not bashing on AMD but its just an fact that AMD simply cannot compete with even the older generation i7's from Intel.
> 
> Again, i am very happy with my CPU especially for its price but its an fact which is proven time and time again that AMD cannot keep up these days and that's actually kinda sad. Hopefully they will keep word with their new line of CPU's. If not, i will go over to Intel because its game over for AMD i am afraid.
Click to expand...

Why do people try to "compare" synthetic numbers. ..

OK I will too.

The Intel is a 2 and amd is a 5.5 wow amd wins yay.

Not even gonna respond to the 3930k,3960x,3970x comment?


----------



## mus1mus

lmao.

Some people already know how firestrike ruins the fx capabilities yet bite into it looking at the score. lol

@hurricane28, you are that man. And I'm gonna say this, if you know who R-DEE-OH-NINE is, you know that my score is putting up a good fight. YAY!

And don't make mistakes about it. 2700K at 4.9 is already exceptional. Yet the FX can still hang in there even when the scores are GIMPED!

Guess you need to look back your previous statements about FX and FS.

But yeah, FX sucks. Need to say more?









Go buy yourself a 6700K and limit yourself into being an Intel cash cow! Next year, they will offer up a new CPU that will boost ST performance by, you guess it, 4%!


----------



## mus1mus

Opps, @amd_roy pm'ed me.









Next batch of FX coming my way at launch for some OC madness! yay!

Egzoited much! Be jealouz pips!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Opps, @amd_roy pm'ed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next batch of FX coming my way at launch for some OC madness! yay!
> 
> Egzoited much! Be jealouz pips!


Your mother never married your father sir!,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Opps, @amd_roy pm'ed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next batch of FX coming my way at launch for some OC madness! yay!
> 
> Egzoited much! Be jealouz pips!
> 
> 
> 
> Your mother never married your father sir!,,,,,,,,,
Click to expand...

Fact is, they didnt. And I'm not my father's child too.


----------



## Mike The Owl

F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fact is, they didnt. And I'm not my father's child too.


Ahhh. I'm sure the kinky boots suit you sir.






Still jealous though, hmphh


----------



## Johan45

I found a good comparison, 2 of my own runs one with 4790k the other with the 9370. The only place the FX rally lost was the Physics score


----------



## warpuck

To me it is like complaining my V6 Ranger pickup won't haul as much as a Cummings powered Ram 2500. $25,000 vs $70,000.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> To me it is like complaining my V6 Ranger pickup won't haul as much as a Cummings powered Ram 2500. $25,000 vs $70,000.


Exactly. All i know, is that still to this day, where Intel prices have fallen, the cheapest i7 3770 costs 300 euros.

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_processori_i7_3770.aspx

I bought 1 FX6300 (better than i5 2500 in x264 encoding at stock 3.5Ghz) + 1 FX8320 (equivalent to i7 3770 when Oc'ed to 4Ghz) for 225 euros. Practically, with the money of 1 i7 3770 still today (never mind some years ago that was costing more), i purchased 2 CPUs + 1 Gigabyte 970 UD3P. Resulting in 2 rigs, one of which dedicated to x264 encoding, so that i have the other free. And now for another 125 euros, i have an FX-8300 coming, to keep as spare (and i will use at some point in future when i upgrade my main rig).

So basically, with 350 euros, i bought 3 AMD CPUs that their video encoding potential combined, easily exceeds that of 2 i7 3770.







And i am not even using real overclocking! Just 4Ghz!







During AM3 and AM3+, i 've seen the best bargains i 've ever made in PC computer parts. I could have bought 2 x i7 3700 CPUs instead, for the "cosy" price of 600 euros + Intel motherboards. Instead, i bought 5 Asrock 970 Extreme3 (R1 and R2), 2 Giga 970 UD3P and 1 Biostar TA970 Plus, so i 've covered my "spare parts" mania too.









AMD









P.S.: You feel an intrinsic sense of satisfaction in your bargaining hunting side of your mind, when you actually write this down and read it all in one place.


----------



## Mega Man

I spent more on cpu/mobo on Intel 2011 ( cpu used and mobo new ) then ALL my vishara cpu/ mobo..... sad huh ?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I spent more on cpu/mobo on Intel 2011 ( cpu used and mobo new ) then ALL my vishara cpu/ mobo..... sad huh ?


Exactly. Because if we go back in time 1-2 years ago, the Intel prices were even higher. The cost difference was abysmal. I actually bought the 6300 in 2013 and the FX8320 in 2014 and actually for a bit cheaper than today's AMD prices. Everyone is disappointed by AMD, but i am actually thrilled by what my money bought me for video encoding! In 2009 i paid 120 euros for an Athlon 605e. I still have the receipt. With the same money today, i am getting 8300, which is 95W, so not bad, but it's a monster in anything in comparison.

I am stoked at how much value i got from AM3 and AM3+. If i were in USA, i would have paid half probably, because i would have taken all the amazing combo deals, but still, being where i am, it was amazing. I may hit another octacore when they go EOL. I bagged my Athlon 640 (boxed), when they got EOL for 60 euros. Amazing value. That's a CPU that can remain relevant for years for non gamers. Heck, i got 2 Athlon II X2 (2.8Ghz, 3.2Ghz) for something like 28 and 32 euros respectively. These things are still amazing and will upgrade my brother's office PC when i m done with them. 32 euros for 3.2Ghz dual core, how ridiculously cheap is that? I am talking brand new.

Worst case scenario, i m gonna bag a quad or a hexa core for whatever dirt cheap price i find. I may also buy yet another motherboard, who knows. I plan on using these CPUs for many years.

Thinking about it, i think my next upgrade will be when Zen+ goes EOL. Since i 've no use for more power anymore, it makes sense. You get the best chips (because they are mature), the best RAM (same), tried motherboard chipsets and the lowest prices because the shops want to get rid of them!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found a good comparison, 2 of my own runs one with 4790k the other with the 9370. The only place the FX rally lost was the Physics score


It's odd that with the handicap that FX is given in the physics and combined scores vs Intel's i7's that it can come so very close in overall scores in modern 3d benches and even in certain gaming situations.

I have a heck of a time matching my FX/ 7970 scores with my 3770K rig and I swear my FX got better frames in BF4 at max settings than my 4790K does using that card. I know when looking at my old fraps data there are spreadsheets that support the notion as well, but I'd need to set things up properly to do a fair comparison.
However as is generally the case if you turn down the graphics to low , the 4790K rig will produce many more crummy looking frames when both are clocked at 4.9ghz. The difference isn't discernible in most cases because they both produce more fps than we can recognize.

EDIT: Example
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/9234388/3dm11/9171276


----------



## Undervolter

I really don't know about Firestrike, but i wanted to post this:



I am currently, playing Skyrim, which keeps at 60 fps, while encoding Blu Ray preset slower and with live internet stream at the same time. And the best is that you can't feel the CPU being choked. Incredible.

What more could i ask for from a poor CPU?


----------



## mus1mus

It's surprising isn't it?

FS is higly biased to Intel. As most benchmarks are.

Physics test, last time I checked loads the FX to about 60% and Combined about 60% on 4 threads. Someone can verify this. While on Intel, all threads get loaded significantly.

Oh well, they call it bottleneck.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's surprising isn't it?
> 
> FS is higly biased to Intel. As most benchmarks are.
> 
> Physics test, last time I checked loads the FX to about 60% and Combined about 60% on 4 threads. Someone can verify this. While on Intel, all threads get loaded significantly.
> 
> Oh well, they call it bottleneck.


Physics on FX is 100% usage (cept Win 10 which is 90%) and combined defines the FX CPU's as 4c/8t so it only uses half the cores.

I posted that in here a fair while ago, Orkin knows what I'm on about


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Physics on FX is 100% usage (cept Win 10 which is 90%) and combined defines the FX CPU's as 4c/8t so it only uses half the cores.
> 
> I posted that in here a fair while ago, Orkin knows what I'm on about


Information in this thread gets buried quick, it should be stuck on the first page in all honesty.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's surprising isn't it?
> 
> FS is higly biased to Intel. As most benchmarks are.
> 
> Physics test, last time I checked loads the FX to about 60% and Combined about 60% on 4 threads. Someone can verify this. While on Intel, all threads get loaded significantly.
> 
> Oh well, they call it bottleneck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physics on FX is 100% usage (cept Win 10 which is 90%) and combined defines the FX CPU's as 4c/8t so it only uses half the cores.
> 
> I posted that in here a fair while ago, Orkin knows what I'm on about
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There's a guy claiming 5ghz on an fx6300 cooling it with a h60 is that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps...the little brother (6300) seems to require less cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, i had my 6300 at 4.5 stable on the Stock 125w Cooler, gonna try under my loop at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wondering if I could ask a favor from one of the club members?
> I've got my benching rigs outfitted with chips other than Vishera's and would like to see a cpu/gpu usage screenshot from the "combined" portion of Firestrike. If someone with an 8 core Vishera and dual monitors would like to capture a SS for me, I'd sure appreciate it. If not, I'll most likely have a Vishera back online in a couple days, but I'm a bit impatient....lol. Clockspeeds aren't important.
> 
> Something that looks like this would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that cpu usage is only about 60% on the Vishera runs but wanted to make sure.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: forgot to mention this, It's important to capture the SS a few seconds into the test as cpu usage ramps up until the characters get to the left side of the screen as they fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Triple atm......does it need to be Dual?
> 
> What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . I was noticining the combined score was better on my thubans than my visheras in fire strike despite lwerer physics scores. Just looking to explain it away. Any screen shot showing CPU usage at that point in the bench would be fine. It gets about 90% usage out of the thuban but I think it gimps the vishera to about 60% if I remember correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh, i know what that is. (I get to teach you something for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Firestrike Physics test uses Logical cores (so for the FX 8xxx it uses 8 cores/threads, i7-47xx it's 8 threads, Thuban it's 6 cores/threads etc) while the Combined test uses "Physical' Cores (i7-47xx = 4 Cores, Thuban = 6 cores and FX = 4 cores)
> 
> Basically Futuremark doesn't see the FX chips as having 8 cores.....they see it as a 4 Module/ 4 Core CPU with 8 threads.
> 
> I have a tweet from them at some point saying it if you'd like to see it?
> 
> but yeah.....basically all FX chips take a dump in the combined test due to the fact they are only at half load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found that tweet:
Click to expand...

Found it!!


----------



## mus1mus

Nice. One request though:

Run Physics with HWInfo running and has a monitor tab for each thread.

I am pretty sure it didn't load the FX 100% on each thread. Last time I checked.

And ohh, I need to request as my Kitty is dead again.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. One request though:
> 
> Run Physics with HWInfo running and has a monitor tab for each thread.
> 
> I am pretty sure it didn't load the FX 100% on each thread. Last time I checked.
> 
> And ohh, I need to request as my Kitty is dead again.


Ill run some when i finish work (Win 10 + Win 7)

Sorry to hear about the kitty man.....sad day


----------



## Kalistoval

So can we sue software makers for not utilizing our cpu's properly?


----------



## mus1mus

No
We can only get their services to write codes only our platform can maximise.


----------



## diggiddi

Honestly that has been AMD's problem the whole time, software, not hardware; they should have made a stronger push for software to utilize their hardware better, rant over


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Honestly that has been AMD's problem the whole time, software, not hardware; they should have made a stronger push for software to utilize their hardware better, rant over


Some demanding software, does use FX well (encryptors, video encoding, compressors etc). BUT, games is another story, because game devs think of the hardware available out there and they must allow for weaker CPUs to be able to play too.

To put it in another way. Suppose you make a game, so heavy and so well scaled, that can load the FX 100%. Suppose, that this game, will run at 60 fps on an FX8350, Then the "amazing" Pentium G3220, will find itself in this situation:



http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/244/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_G3220.html

Translated: If the FX plays it in 60 fps, it will be unplayable on the Pentium (21 fps, assuming that it will able to cope with multiple threads). So, you, as the dev, do you want to exclude from your potential customers already those who bought a - quite new - Pentium? Most game devs don't...for now...

So, they can't make games so heavy as to utilize FX to its full potential, because it would kill lesser CPUs. Only the game company that makes Dragon Age Inquisition and FarCry (that i forget the name), has so far excluded the Pentiums from "official minimum requirements" and they did that because of 4 thread requirement, not because the game can saturate FX8 core.

Something similar would happen with older generation and lower clocked i3s. They would be a slidefest, if the game would manage to saturate an 8 core FX.


----------



## mus1mus

The heavy game scenario happens on GPUs more often than CPUs.

If a game is so heavy graphics wise, people will always pick the BEST GPU around.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The heavy game scenario happens on GPUs more often than CPUs.
> 
> If a game is so heavy graphics wise, people will always pick the BEST GPU around.


Correct. Mine was a hypothetical scenario with CPU-bound game. The difference between programming for an enryption or video encoding software and a game, is exactly the way it's used. You can make an encryption software that can saturate an FX 100% and at the same time work on Pentium G. Simply the guy with Pentium G, will pass half a day waiting. The game on the other hand, either you can play it or not. Time will come, where game programmers will have, to load more cores, for the simple fact that Intel isn't increasing IPC in a meaningful way, but it's increasing core count too. So like it or not, if game devs must design more CPU hungry engines, they will have to go for more cores. Then, the Pentiums first and the older i3s, will start to bottleneck heavily. But, this will not come too soon (Zen will be mainstream by then).

This will also make FX age well. Of course, i may be wrong, but i think Intel wouldn't like it either to have people say "oh, no reason to buy i5 or i7, just buy i3s forever, the perfect gaming CPU". And Intel has many connections...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Correct. Mine was a hypothetical scenario with CPU-bound game. The difference between programming for an enryption or video encoding software and a game, is exactly the way it's used. You can make an encryption software that can saturate an FX 100% and at the same time work on Pentium G. Simply the guy with Pentium G, will pass half a day waiting. The game on the other hand, either you can play it or not. Time will come, where game programmers will have, to load more cores, for the simple fact that Intel isn't increasing IPC in a meaningful way, but it's increasing core count too. *So like it or not, if game devs must design more CPU hungry engines, they will have to go for more cores.* Then, the Pentiums first and the older i3s, will start to bottleneck heavily. But, this will not come too soon (Zen will be mainstream by then).


yessir! Your analogies always hit the target.

The fact that Intel pulled off an 8-core Xeon and labelled it for the enyhusiast market means something.

Multiple thread is here to stay. And I wish ZEN will adopt Intel-based instruction sets rather than their own, (FMA3, FMAXX) so no love will be lost on the translation. If they can pull off an ST performance of the weakest Intel and multiply that into a huge number of cores, we will have a winner.


----------



## mattg

I dont know what the go was realy. i deal with i5 i7 builds daily through work majority with samsung pro and hyper x ssd's decided to build a FX build because i hadnt used amd for 10 years , straight after boot it just felt so lethargic and laggy compared to even the i5 builds we usualy do (comparing it directly to hundreds of i5/i7 builds) im talking stock i5 i7 here no overclocks as they are usualy for bussines use. 3rd 4th 5th gen intel. so anyway booted up my 8350 on a hyper x pred ssd, and thought to myself that it was broken. like i have i3's that boot quicker and feel more responsive. in saying that since then i have overclocked the FX to 4.5ghz on air and it made it notably better but id have to say it still feels about the same as a stock second gen i5? i know these are budget orientated and the price i paid is less then a stock 5th/6th gen i5 but i was just expecting more. i see alot of you people that talk them up are running 4.9-5ghz. does there speed dramatically increase after 4.6? just curious to see if its worthwhile to put in a water loop and try OC it more before i replace it with a tryed and proven i7. (would probably be similar priced to going water cooled as it would be to change over?)
i notice the lag the most in photoshop even against my third gen laptop i5 it struggles


----------



## mus1mus

Meh: my sister-in-law whose work involves Photoshop, my GF same job, say my home fx build at 4.8 is snappier than their work PC.

Just optimisation maybe.

And yep, I built all the work PC in the office. (same as their office. lol) Everyone is on an i5, SSDs, 16GB RAM.

4.5 is a good spot. But you will outright feel things improve a hefty after 4.7.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I dont know what the go was realy. i deal with i5 i7 builds daily through work majority with samsung pro and hyper x ssd's decided to build a FX build because i hadnt used amd for 10 years , straight after boot it just felt so lethargic and laggy compared to even the i5 builds we usualy do (comparing it directly to hundreds of i5/i7 builds) im talking stock i5 i7 here no overclocks as they are usualy for bussines use. 3rd 4th 5th gen intel. so anyway booted up my 8350 on a hyper x pred ssd, and thought to myself that it was broken. like i have i3's that boot quicker and feel more responsive. in saying that since then i have overclocked the FX to 4.5ghz on air and it made it notably better but id have to say it still feels about the same as a stock second gen i5? i know these are budget orientated and the price i paid is less then a stock 5th/6th gen i5 but i was just expecting more. i see alot of you people that talk them up are running 4.9-5ghz. does there speed dramatically increase after 4.6? just curious to see if its worthwhile to put in a water loop and try OC it more before i replace it with a tryed and proven i7. (would probably be similar priced to going water cooled as it would be to change over?)
> i notice the lag the most in photoshop even against my third gen laptop i5 it struggles


I've set up 2600K, and 3770k rigs with Identical ram and SSD's and OS's to my FX rigs and the Intel's can't hold a candle to them as far as being nimble in the desktop.
You can clock the Intel's to the moon and it doesn't change things. I forced myself to run the 3770k ( at 4.7ghz on a thermaltake extreme water 2.0 ) exclusively for about 10 days , the damn thing frustrated the beans out of me, honest to goodness, the thing made me tired using it . I couldn't stand it any longer than that - I banished it to my nephew's basement where it found it's niche as a guest machine for friends that come over to play .

The I7's I have "feel" closer to my 6800K in the desktop, I'd have a hard time telling between them if it were a blind test.

I don't have a lot of faith in the Asrock motherboards, my 990 Extreme 3 is painfully slow by comparison to my GD 80 or CHV-Z's. I don't have a clue as to why it behaves this way. ( sata controller perhaps?? )

The best way I know if to gimp FX performance is using mismatched or poorly tuned ram, but I've seen people fight thermal throttling too.
What are your temps? Socket and core? What cooling are you using? ( if you say 212..... expect a facepalm lol).

The quickness in desktop won't be effected too much by clockspeed , when properly configured, there just isn't much room for improvement , they are darn quick at stock.
I can however tell if I' running stock vs 5 ghz on my 8350's.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Alrighty Mus here you go:

Win 7:



Win 10:



It's weird because I've seen all 8 cores hit 100% usage in Win 7 though.....no idea why it doesn't anymore


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty Mus here you go:
> 
> Win 7:
> 
> 
> 
> Win 10:
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird because I've seen all 8 cores hit 100% usage in Win 7 though.....no idea why it doesn't anymore


* puts on tinfoil hat* I'm about sure I did too, in the earliest of 3dmark versions also seemed like it was much easier to break 10 k in physics too. I'll have to browse my results.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've set up 2600K, and 3770k rigs with Identical ram and SSD's and OS's to my FX rigs and the Intel's can't hold a candle to them as far as being nimble in the desktop.
> You can clock the Intel's to the moon and it doesn't change things. I forced myself to run the 3770k ( at 4.7ghz on a thermaltake extreme water 2.0 ) exclusively for about 10 days , the damn thing frustrated the beans out of me, honest to goodness, the thing made me tired using it . I couldn't stand it any longer than that - I banished it to my nephew's basement where it found it's niche as a guest machine for friends that come over to play .
> 
> The I7's I have "feel" closer to my 6800K in the desktop, I'd have a hard time telling between them if it were a blind test.
> 
> I don't have a lot of faith in the Asrock motherboards, my 990 Extreme 3 is painfully slow by comparison to my GD 80 or CHV-Z's. I don't have a clue as to why it behaves this way. ( sata controller perhaps?? )
> 
> The best way I know if to gimp FX performance is using mismatched or poorly tuned ram, but I've seen people fight thermal throttling too.
> What are your temps? Socket and core? What cooling are you using? ( if you say 212..... expect a facepalm lol).
> 
> The quickness in desktop won't be effected too much by clockspeed , when properly configured, there just isn't much room for improvement , they are darn quick at stock.
> I can however tell if I' running stock vs 5 ghz on my 8350's.


I remember my first CB run on a hexa Intel. The thing feels like, it's still trying to figure out what to do with the app. A couple seconds or more delay compared to an FX.

I think the thing gathers all the source code first before running it. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Alrighty Mus here you go:
> 
> Win 7:
> 
> 
> 
> Win 10:
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird because I've seen all 8 cores hit 100% usage in Win 7 though.....no idea why it doesn't anymore


Hmmm nice. Thank you. I'll try to capture the 4790K tomorrow for a quick compare.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I dont know what the go was realy. i deal with i5 i7 builds daily through work majority with samsung pro and hyper x ssd's decided to build a FX build because i hadnt used amd for 10 years , straight after boot it just felt so lethargic and laggy compared to even the i5 builds we usualy do (comparing it directly to hundreds of i5/i7 builds) im talking stock i5 i7 here no overclocks as they are usualy for bussines use. 3rd 4th 5th gen intel. so anyway booted up my 8350 on a hyper x pred ssd, and thought to myself that it was broken. like i have i3's that boot quicker and feel more responsive. in saying that since then i have overclocked the FX to 4.5ghz on air and it made it notably better but id have to say it still feels about the same as a stock second gen i5? i know these are budget orientated and the price i paid is less then a stock 5th/6th gen i5 but i was just expecting more. i see alot of you people that talk them up are running 4.9-5ghz. does there speed dramatically increase after 4.6? just curious to see if its worthwhile to put in a water loop and try OC it more before i replace it with a tryed and proven i7. (would probably be similar priced to going water cooled as it would be to change over?)
> i notice the lag the most in photoshop even against my third gen laptop i5 it struggles


Maybe you run Win7 without the 2 microsoft Bulldozer patches or maybe the CnQ of FX is "less snappy" than Intel? I know for a fact, that AM3s feel laggy with CnQ compared to FX. BUT, if you use K10State and change the up and down timers to 100/200ms, you can't tell the difference. Also boot time is influenced by any kernel drivers (3rd party software) is loading.

Anyway, here's a program to eliminate bias or placebo effect (at least to a degree):

http://www.passmark.com/products/apptimer.htm

It would be interesting for people who have both FX and Intel to run this. And also ponder at the end, if it's humanly perceptible the difference or only placebo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The I7's I have "feel" closer to my 6800K in the desktop, I'd have a hard time telling between them if it were a blind test.


Funny you say that, it was mentioned the same thing lately in a post in my local forum. Whether one could tell the difference between FX and Intel if he was to play a game without FPS counter and without being told what's inside. Everytime you know what you do, there is a bias. That's why in medicine, for drug trials they do "double blind trials", where both the patients and the doctors don't know what's the real drug and what's the placebo. They 've found that even a researcher that tries to follow an objective methodology, if he anticipates subconsciously a result, he will steer the end result to match his subconscious expectation. He will interpret the result in a way, to deviate from truth, as much as his personal bias allows, to match his original expectation.
Quote:


> I don't have a lot of faith in the Asrock motherboards, my 990 Extreme 3 is painfully slow by comparison to my GD 80 or CHV-Z's. I don't have a clue as to why it behaves this way. ( sata controller perhaps?? )


I don't know if it's a coincidence, but i stopped using AMD SATA due to the Asrock 970 extreme3. Every now and then, in the event viewer it will throw an event about SATA (like SATA reset or something else, i don't remember). Which you otherwise don't detect. This goes away if you use MS AHCI drivers.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've set up 2600K, and 3770k rigs with Identical ram and SSD's and OS's to my FX rigs and the Intel's can't hold a candle to them as far as being nimble in the desktop.
> You can clock the Intel's to the moon and it doesn't change things. I forced myself to run the 3770k ( at 4.7ghz on a thermaltake extreme water 2.0 ) exclusively for about 10 days , the damn thing frustrated the beans out of me, honest to goodness, the thing made me tired using it . I couldn't stand it any longer than that - I banished it to my nephew's basement where it found it's niche as a guest machine for friends that come over to play .
> 
> The I7's I have "feel" closer to my 6800K in the desktop, I'd have a hard time telling between them if it were a blind test.
> 
> I don't have a lot of faith in the Asrock motherboards, my 990 Extreme 3 is painfully slow by comparison to my GD 80 or CHV-Z's. I don't have a clue as to why it behaves this way. ( sata controller perhaps?? )
> 
> The best way I know if to gimp FX performance is using mismatched or poorly tuned ram, but I've seen people fight thermal throttling too.
> What are your temps? Socket and core? What cooling are you using? ( if you say 212..... expect a facepalm lol).
> 
> The quickness in desktop won't be effected too much by clockspeed , when properly configured, there just isn't much room for improvement , they are darn quick at stock.
> I can however tell if I' running stock vs 5 ghz on my 8350's.


hmmm could be my asrock board? what would you replace it with? i had major socket temp issues untill i rigged up a fan to block on the back of the cpu. Burn test on medium comes back ok can fail on high intel burn test after a couple solid hours due to heat. running a big noctor dual fan , core temp never gets near limits but socket temps do

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe you run Win7 without the 2 microsoft Bulldozer patches or maybe the CnQ of FX is "less snappy" than Intel? I know for a fact, that AM3s feel laggy with CnQ compared to FX. BUT, if you use K10State and change the up and down timers to 100/200ms, you can't tell the difference. Also boot time is influenced by any kernel drivers (3rd party software) is loading.
> 
> Anyway, here's a program to eliminate bias or placebo effect (at least to a degree):
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/products/apptimer.htm
> 
> It would be interesting for people who have both FX and Intel to run this. And also ponder at the end, if it's humanly perceptible the difference or only placebo.
> Funny you say that, it was mentioned the same thing lately in a post in my local forum. Whether one could tell the difference between FX and Intel if he was to play a game without FPS counter and without being told what's inside. Everytime you know what you do, there is a bias. That's why in medicine, for drug trials they do "double blind trials", where both the patients and the doctors don't know what's the real drug and what's the placebo. They 've found that even a researcher that tries to follow an objective methodology, if he anticipates subconsciously a result, he will steer the end result to match his subconscious expectation. He will interpret the result in a way, to deviate from truth, as much as his personal bias allows, to match his original expectation.
> I don't know if it's a coincidence, but i stopped using AMD SATA due to the Asrock 970 extreme3. Every now and then, in the event viewer it will throw an event about SATA (like SATA reset or something else, i don't remember). Which you otherwise don't detect. This goes away if you use MS AHCI drivers.


Its not like its realy slow i just found it decently slower then an i7 (perceived difference and timed boot) forgot to mention it was with a clean image on both. the intel booted and was operational about 20 sec quicker )


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know if it's a coincidence, but i stopped using AMD SATA due to the Asrock 970 extreme3. Every now and then, in the event viewer it will throw an event about SATA (like SATA reset or something else, i don't remember). Which you otherwise don't detect. This goes away if you use MS AHCI drivers.


Not just SATA, I also let Windows' drivers for the USB ports.

They run at 60+ MBPS after OS install and goes down to 20+ MBPS when I try instslling AMD Chipset drivers.

That might also contribute to the lagginess.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Its not like its realy slow i just found it decently slower then an i7 (perceived difference and timed boot) forgot to mention it was with a clean image on both. the intel booted and was operational about 20 sec quicker )


Well, i don't know, it may very well be that Intel boots faster... From a kill a watt i have, the FX isn't pushed much during boot. It might have to do with how MS optmizes the boot... I 've only seen 2 i3 rigs in colleague's houses, but they were already on and i wasn't impressed. But i can't judge them, because people love to run a gazillion of programs at startup.

For inside Windows, one can run Apptimer. This thread should have a good methodology:

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/how-lean-and-mean-is-your-security-setup.339316/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not just SATA, I also let Windows' drivers for the USB ports.
> 
> They run at 60+ MBPS after OS install and goes down to 20+ MBPS when I try instslling AMD Chipset drivers.
> 
> That might also contribute to the lagginess.


Interesting. I will have to try this. I usually only transfer big files ( several GB size) to external drivers through USB and during transfer i haven't noticed any performance loss. But small files may work differently. What kind of software can i use to measure the USB port speed?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Its not like its realy slow i just found it decently slower then an i7 (perceived difference and timed boot) forgot to mention it was with a clean image on both. the intel booted and was operational about 20 sec quicker )
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i don't know, it may very well be that Intel boots faster... From a kill a watt i have, the FX isn't pushed much during boot. It might have to do with how MS optmizes the boot... I 've only seen 2 i3 rigs in colleague's houses, but they were already on and i wasn't impressed. But i can't judge them, because people love to run a gazillion of programs at startup.
> 
> For inside Windows, one can run Apptimer. This thread should have a good methodology:
> 
> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/how-lean-and-mean-is-your-security-setup.339316/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not just SATA, I also let Windows' drivers for the USB ports.
> 
> They run at 60+ MBPS after OS install and goes down to 20+ MBPS when I try instslling AMD Chipset drivers.
> 
> That might also contribute to the lagginess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I will have to try this. I usually only transfer big files ( several GB size) to external drivers through USB and during transfer i haven't noticed any performance loss. But small files may work differently. What kind of software can i use to measure the USB port speed?
Click to expand...

The company I work for needed 4 workstations for industrial control, after getting an outrageous bid from the big box companies, they asked me to build them .
Basically they ran window's XP 32 bit, Rockwell factory view and the full office suite.

I built them using the msi nf 980 motherboard, Intel X -25 SSD's, gskill 1600mhz ram, 1055T's and they have caviar blacks for storage. I remember how shocked my boss was at seeing excel open before his finger bounced up from clicking the mouse. Also, when first deployed, they would boot in 11 seconds... 6 to post 5 to load XP. The fellows that installed factory view were in love with them, dropping in new programming was so much faster than any other rigs they had used.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> hmmm could be my asrock board? what would you replace it with? i had major socket temp issues untill i rigged up a fan to block on the back of the cpu. Burn test on medium comes back ok can fail on high intel burn test after a couple solid hours due to heat. running a big noctor dual fan , core temp never gets near limits but socket temps do
> .


I forgot.

First, abnormally high socket temps (which actually, according to Still's revelation, isn't socket temp, but CPU on die temp), are typical of Asrock motherboards. One has to live with that... Or put fans everywhere.









IBT AVX on medium isn't enough for stability. You need at least Very High to have a 99% chance to be stable. In undervolting, IBT "standard" is usually 2 voltage notches (in BIOS) away from being stable. I don't know in overclocking. So your CPU is actually doing calculation errors, but usually within the hardware correction abilities, so you don't BSOD. But this slows down the CPU calculation.

See the monumental post by RagingCain:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/60#post_22531179

Personally, even if Intels are faster in desktop. i really don't care. I keep my system light enough, that the desktop performance of the FX with CnQ at mere 4Ghz, is absolutely satisfactory. I mean, we 're playing with 0.1 seconds here (see thread posted above from wilderssecurity).


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I forgot.
> 
> First, abnormally high socket temps (which actually, according to Still's revelation, isn't socket temp, but CPU on die temp), are typical of Asrock motherboards. One has to live with that... Or put fans everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX on medium isn't enough for stability. You need at least Very High to have a 99% chance to be stable. In undervolting, IBT "standard" is usually 2 voltage notches (in BIOS) away from being stable. I don't know in overclocking. So your CPU is actually doing calculation errors, but usually within the hardware correction abilities, so you don't BSOD. But this slows down the CPU calculation.
> 
> See the monumental post by RagingCain:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/60#post_22531179
> 
> Personally, even if Intels are faster in desktop. i really don't care. I keep my system light enough, that the desktop performance of the FX with CnQ at mere 4Ghz, is absolutely satisfactory. I mean, we 're playing with 0.1 seconds here (see thread posted above from wilderssecurity).


heres intel burn very high, aida used for logging stats. as you can see core temps are low but that socket temp.....

this is at 4.4ghz on air drawing 1.3v mobo set to 1.4v anything less is unstable


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> hmmm could be my asrock board? what would you replace it with? i had major socket temp issues untill i rigged up a fan to block on the back of the cpu. Burn test on medium comes back ok can fail on high intel burn test after a couple solid hours due to heat. running a big noctor dual fan , core temp never gets near limits but socket temps do
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot.
> 
> First, abnormally high socket temps (which actually, according to Still's revelation, isn't socket temp, but CPU on die temp), are typical of Asrock motherboards. One has to live with that... Or put fans everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX on medium isn't enough for stability. You need at least Very High to have a 99% chance to be stable. In undervolting, IBT "standard" is usually 2 voltage notches (in BIOS) away from being stable. I don't know in overclocking. So your CPU is actually doing calculation errors, but usually within the hardware correction abilities, so you don't BSOD. But this slows down the CPU calculation.
> 
> See the monumental post by RagingCain:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/60#post_22531179
> 
> Personally, even if Intels are faster in desktop. i really don't care. I keep my system light enough, that the desktop performance of the FX with CnQ at mere 4Ghz, is absolutely satisfactory. I mean, we 're playing with 0.1 seconds here (see thread posted above from wilderssecurity).
Click to expand...

I will say this going from a 790FX GD-70 to the Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 , boot times were much worse and for whatever reason the Icon's on the desktop took much longer to appear after logging in. Not sure where to place the blame, it wasn't a new windows install, but I was pretty thorough about sweeping the old drivers etc. from the boot drive of the GD70( caviar black). I rma'd the GD 70 because something in the socket area broke ( heavy air cooler) and was expecting it to take much longer than it did - I bought the extreme 3 , swapped everything over and literally the next day had my GD 70 back ( I think it was 9 days total)....lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> heres intel burn very high, aida used for logging stats. as you can see core temps are low but that socket temp.....
> 
> this is at 4.4ghz on air drawing 1.3v mobo set to 1.4v anything less is unstable


Yep, i 've been saying this since i joined the forum. The culprit must be that Asrock doesn't use the "x2 copper inside the PCB", that ASUS and Gigabyte use. So their PCB overheats from the inside out, due to higher electrical impedance. I 've seen straight 10C reduction on CPU temp, from moving the 8320 from the Asrock 970 Extreme3 to the Gigabyte 970 UD3P. With the Asrock, there is always big gap between CPU temp and core temp. With the UD3P, this gap is much smaller at full load and it gets smaller the more you overclock (i think when i had done a test run to 4.8, that core temp was just 1C lower than "socket"). With the Asrock, your CPU temp will hit 90C before the core can hit 70C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I will say this going from a 790FX GD-70 to the Asrock 990FX Extreme 3 , boot times were much worse and for whatever reason the Icon's on the desktop took much longer to appear after logging in. Not sure where to place the blame, it wasn't a new windows install, but I was pretty thorough about sweeping the old drivers etc. from the boot drive of the GD70( caviar black). I rma'd the GD 70 because something in the socket area broke ( heavy air cooler) and was expecting it to take much longer than it did - I bought the extreme 3 , swapped everything over and literally the next day had my GD 70 back ( I think it was 9 days total)....lol.


There is definitely a role of the BIOS at boot. I am pretty sure, that my Asrock 970 Extreme3 actually boots faster than the Gigabyte 970 UD3P, because... the UD3P has to overcome the uncontrollable "urge" to do the "dual boot" thingie at every boot. In fact, from cold, if you switch on the Asrock, you immediately see the POST screen and beep. With the Gigabyte, there are several seconds you have to wait (it's trying to do the double boot), the beep comes much later and then it goes to "normal boot speeds".

Asrock's BIOSes aren't stellar either, i think the 990FX extreme4 has had many problems for example. So it's like crapshoot about what you 'll get.


----------



## mattg

Hmmm might be worthwhile just changing the Mobo then and keeping the 8350. could probly push it back up to a stable 4.6 even with the hotter temps (coming into summer)

in winter i was running 4.6 on air but as the ambient temp changed had to adjust. just those damn socket temps

what mobo options do i have?


----------



## mattg

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z Motherboard ?

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3-R5 4xDDR3 6xPCI-E/1x PCI /8xSATA3/4 x USB3.0 / GLAN / RAID / ATX?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z Motherboard ?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3-R5 4xDDR3 6xPCI-E/1x PCI /8xSATA3/4 x USB3.0 / GLAN / RAID / ATX?


Honestly, while there are Gigabyte 990FX UD3 / UD5/ UD7, if i wanted to buy overclocking motherboard, i 'd go straight to ASUS Sabertooth. Costs less than the Crosshair and pretty much all owners here have brought it to 5Ghz. Plus, you don't have to suffer Gigabyte's buggy and ugly BIOSes.

But, the real overclockers in this thread may tell you otherwise. I am just an outside observer of the overclocking world.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Hmmm might be worthwhile just changing the Mobo then and keeping the 8350. could probly push it back up to a stable 4.6 even with the hotter temps (coming into summer)
> 
> in winter i was running 4.6 on air but as the ambient temp changed had to adjust. just those damn socket temps
> 
> what mobo options do i have?


Formula-Z isn't really worth the price that gets asked here tbh.....

Unfortunately there aren't alot of options for boards here atm though and ordering from overseas costs more than it's worth unless you can find a good deal









My Sabertooth cost $269 from MSY so that might be an option for you?


----------



## mattg

I had a sabre tooth on my last gen 4 i7 it was a great board


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I had a sabre tooth on my last gen 4 i7 it was a great board


I've run a Formula, Formula-Z and now a Sabertooth 990FX R2 and it's a very solid board and might be your best option considering how hard it is to get a UD5 here let alone a UD7.....


----------



## warpuck

I Don't have any problems with mass effect 3 and remember me, at max settings. The problems I have with BF4 are my fingers on the wrong buttons. These are Nvidia optimized games. I think if you throw enough horsepower at it, It will comply.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Honestly, while there are Gigabyte 990FX UD3 / UD5/ UD7, if i wanted to buy overclocking motherboard, i 'd go straight to ASUS Sabertooth. Costs less than the Crosshair and pretty much all owners here have brought it to 5Ghz. Plus, you don't have to suffer Gigabyte's buggy and ugly BIOSes.
> 
> But, the real overclockers in this thread may tell you otherwise. I am just an outside observer of the overclocking world.


I bought a 9590 and a Extreme9 because I am lazy.


----------



## mus1mus

@UV, just move a movie in the GBs and show the details on the copy pane.

In motherboard choices, Kitty can be just on par with the CHVFZ. Only that the CHV shows lower socket temps.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @UV, just move a movie in the GBs and show the details on the copy pane.


Oh, ok. I will have to try that. It should be simple enough. Thanks.
Quote:


> In motherboard choices, Kitty can be just on par with the CHVFZ. Only that the CHV shows lower socket temps.


Well, on that, we have a new winner!!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1579980/asrock-max-socket-temps-number-from-asrock

I don't know how many times i have written that that's not an overclocker's motherboard...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've set up 2600K, and 3770k rigs with Identical ram and SSD's and OS's to my FX rigs and the Intel's can't hold a candle to them as far as being nimble in the desktop.
> You can clock the Intel's to the moon and it doesn't change things. I forced myself to run the 3770k ( at 4.7ghz on a thermaltake extreme water 2.0 ) exclusively for about 10 days , the damn thing frustrated the beans out of me, honest to goodness, the thing made me tired using it . I couldn't stand it any longer than that - I banished it to my nephew's basement where it found it's niche as a guest machine for friends that come over to play .
> 
> The I7's I have "feel" closer to my 6800K in the desktop, I'd have a hard time telling between them if it were a blind test.
> 
> I don't have a lot of faith in the Asrock motherboards, my 990 Extreme 3 is painfully slow by comparison to my GD 80 or CHV-Z's. I don't have a clue as to why it behaves this way. ( sata controller perhaps?? )
> 
> The best way I know if to gimp FX performance is using mismatched or poorly tuned ram, but I've seen people fight thermal throttling too.
> What are your temps? Socket and core? What cooling are you using? ( if you say 212..... expect a facepalm lol).
> 
> The quickness in desktop won't be effected too much by clockspeed , when properly configured, there just isn't much room for improvement , they are darn quick at stock.
> I can however tell if I' running stock vs 5 ghz on my 8350's.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm could be my asrock board? what would you replace it with? i had major socket temp issues untill i rigged up a fan to block on the back of the cpu. Burn test on medium comes back ok can fail on high intel burn test after a couple solid hours due to heat. running a big noctor dual fan , core temp never gets near limits but socket temps do
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe you run Win7 without the 2 microsoft Bulldozer patches or maybe the CnQ of FX is "less snappy" than Intel? I know for a fact, that AM3s feel laggy with CnQ compared to FX. BUT, if you use K10State and change the up and down timers to 100/200ms, you can't tell the difference. Also boot time is influenced by any kernel drivers (3rd party software) is loading.
> 
> Anyway, here's a program to eliminate bias or placebo effect (at least to a degree):
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/products/apptimer.htm
> 
> It would be interesting for people who have both FX and Intel to run this. And also ponder at the end, if it's humanly perceptible the difference or only placebo.
> Funny you say that, it was mentioned the same thing lately in a post in my local forum. Whether one could tell the difference between FX and Intel if he was to play a game without FPS counter and without being told what's inside. Everytime you know what you do, there is a bias. That's why in medicine, for drug trials they do "double blind trials", where both the patients and the doctors don't know what's the real drug and what's the placebo. They 've found that even a researcher that tries to follow an objective methodology, if he anticipates subconsciously a result, he will steer the end result to match his subconscious expectation. He will interpret the result in a way, to deviate from truth, as much as his personal bias allows, to match his original expectation.
> I don't know if it's a coincidence, but i stopped using AMD SATA due to the Asrock 970 extreme3. Every now and then, in the event viewer it will throw an event about SATA (like SATA reset or something else, i don't remember). Which you otherwise don't detect. This goes away if you use MS AHCI drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not like its realy slow i just found it decently slower then an i7 (perceived difference and timed boot) forgot to mention it was with a clean image on both. t*he intel booted and was operational about 20 sec quicker )*
Click to expand...

That got me curious as to what my boot time is on this rig - downloaded bootracer - 23 seconds including entering my password. Boot drive is a kingston hyperX 120gb with a whopping 2 gb's of free space ( so overdue for a fresh os) , the windows 7 64 bit OS install is over two and a half years old and has about 90 processes running in the background.
Bootracer's official time lol

Edit: I disabled a few startup programs and ran it again.


----------



## Undervolter

Cssorkinman, you got me curious! This confirms my kill-a-watt suspicion that Windows doesn't push FX too hard.

This is what i got with my "default" config (including Comodo Firewall v5 will full blown D+ HIPS and MSE). It includes the password to windows screen:



Not too shabby for an undervolter at 4Ghz, right?

I am using Win7 x64 of course.

EDIT: The IRONY! The wonderful otherwise program, not only autosets itself to startup, but also installs a new service, set to run on automatic. Uninstallation time! But it was good to know my boot time! Rep to Cssorkinman for a nice utility.









EDIT2: The proggie actually automatically doesn't count the time to input your Windows password (if you dig into options). How clever! It's a keeper.


----------



## mattg

These are my main options

so you would all go with the sabretooth?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> These are my main options
> 
> so you would all go with the sabretooth?


Yep, Sabertooth is the best bang for buck board there, UD3 and M5A99FX-Pro are only a little better than your current board and the CVF-Z is too expensive here as i said before so Saberkitty it is


----------



## mattg

allright guys makes me thinks somethings up after running that boot tool.....

this is the second clean install.



this is with all my software but never had issues on my other machines

dropbox.
aida
teamviewer
steam
corsair software.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> allright guys makes me thinks somethings up after running that boot tool.....
> 
> this is the second clean install.
> 
> this is with all my software but never had issues on my other machines
> 
> dropbox.
> aida
> teamviewer
> steam
> corsair software.


I bet that even my Athlon X4 605e 2.3Ghz on mechanical HDD boots in less than 60 seconds. There is something terribly wrong with your PC. I don't know what, but it appears terribly slow in the desktop part. How much junk can you possibly have? Use this to see if you have any rogue startup entries:

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx

EDIT: I see you have Win10. I assume you have latest drivers? Also check your "Event Viewer" or whatever it's called now on Win10 to see if you have any errors.

Or maybe there is too much Microsoft spyware trying to phone home at startup that delays everything?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I bet that even my Athlon X4 605e 2.3Ghz on mechanical HDD boots in less than 60 seconds. There is something terribly wrong with your PC. I don't know what, but it appears terribly slow in the desktop part. How much junk can you possibly have? Use this to see if you have any rogue startup entries:
> 
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx
> 
> EDIT: I see you have Win10. I assume you have latest drivers? Also check your "Event Viewer" or whatever it's called now on Win10 to see if you have any errors.
> 
> Or maybe there is too much Microsoft spyware trying to phone home at startup that delays everything?


ill disable all startup items. with nothing in theory it should be under 20 sec


----------



## mattg

times still **** even with everything disabled.

definitely cut it down alot. seem like it struggles with speed trying to load some of the software


----------



## mattg

And this is bare bone minimum startup items like AV dropbox sound


----------



## mattg

same software on my old 2600 i7 machine, thats running an old slow samsung 830 ssd

:/

this things like 5 yrs old and pumps it in every way.

has to be something causing this on the AMD and not OS related because i installed 8.1 and 10 twice on it with the same speed being sluggish


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> allright guys makes me thinks somethings up after running that boot tool.....
> 
> this is the second clean install.
> 
> 
> 
> this is with all my software but never had issues on my other machines
> 
> dropbox.
> aida
> teamviewer
> steam
> corsair software.


Corsair link with USB connections? If so, it can really slow things down.

EDIT: and oh my goodness that is awful , I start to get homicidal after 25 seconds.....


----------



## Undervolter

@ Mattg

Also try changing SATA drivers. If you use AMD, switch to Microsoft or the opposite. You can also try to run this benchmark and compare it to your SSD model googling to see if your SSD works as expected:

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html

I also assume that in BIOS you have SATA mode to AHCI, not IDE, right?


----------



## mattg

Ssd is set to achi at first I thought my ssd was failing so I already replaced the Samsung pro 840 with a hyper x predator made almlst zero difference

Corsair link added about 5sec to boot


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Ssd is set to achi at first I thought my ssd was failing so I already replaced the Samsung pro 840 with a hyper x predator made almlst zero difference
> 
> Corsair link added about 5sec to boot


Anyone out there with an Asrock 990 board care to check in with a bootracer socre?

I didn't get a chance to do it on mine today . At work for the next 13 hours or so , but if no one else gives it a go, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

Are there any other SATA port available for you to try?.


----------



## drb124

sabertooth r2 ,samsung 240evo ..default startup


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Ill post one when i get home.......I'm waiting for Kyad to notice this and post a stupid fast time


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh.......

Don't dare him.







His PCIE SSDs are lightning quick!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh.......
> 
> Don't dare him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His PCIE SSDs are lightning quick!


Haha.....exactly


----------



## mattg

i might turn off my overclock see if it affects it?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i might turn off my overclock see if it affects it?


Good Idea, did we ever establish what ram you are running and at what speeds/timings?


----------



## drb124

same pc with win 7 pro


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drb124*
> 
> 
> 
> same pc with win 7 pro


Very nice







. Pro versions of Windows seem to give faster boot times.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

My first noctua products.


----------



## drb124

run it a few more times to see if the first one was a fluke,,,


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My first noctua products.


is that dual socket?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> My first noctua products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that dual socket?
Click to expand...

Looks like it is to me.
Nice fit


----------



## mattg

Seems like my times are rubbish well it's not the ssds maybe the cable to them? Wondering if the mobo can cause these issues tried clean install multiple times with no change


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Seems like my times are rubbish well it's not the ssds maybe the cable to them? Wondering if the mobo can cause these issues tried clean install multiple times with no change


Wonder if it's trying initialize a raid controller etc.?

Another thing that will kill boot times is certain USB devices - Western Digital mybook...... I'm looking at you


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wonder if it's trying initialize a raid controller etc.?
> 
> Another thing that will kill boot times is certain USB devices - Western Digital mybook...... I'm looking at you


no raid controller enabled it feels like processor lag like it boots to desktop in 10 sec but nothing will open for 50 ish did it when I first built it to with no overclock , frustrating me I'm so close to replacing with another i7 ive built hundreds of Intel builds with no issues can't narrow this one down, even replaced the brand new ram to rule out that


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wonder if it's trying initialize a raid controller etc.?
> 
> Another thing that will kill boot times is certain USB devices - Western Digital mybook...... I'm looking at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no raid controller enabled it feels like processor lag like it boots to desktop in 10 sec but nothing will open for 50 ish did it when I first built it to with no overclock , frustrating me I'm so close to replacing with another i7 ive built hundreds of Intel builds with no issues can't narrow this one down, even replaced the brand new ram to rule out that
Click to expand...

You're free to do as you like, but a healthy Vishera cpu wouldn't cause the slow boot issue you have.
Is the motherboard's bios up to date?

EDIT : Try setting it to IDE in bios, see what happens.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You're free to do as you like, but a healthy Vishera cpu wouldn't cause the slow boot issue you have.
> Is the motherboard's bios up to date?


yeah it's not just boot just seems laggy with everything like photoshop etc bios was updated when I did the installation but maybe a new one is out now?


----------



## Mega Man

Not the cpus fault. I have 3 8350s( one is actually a 9590 ) the 8350s are at at least 4.8.

I have a 4970k and 3930k ( 2011 is at 4.8 and 2400 ram ) no intels feel as good in desktop as my amds. None

You are welcome to do as you like


----------



## mattg

I think your missing the point I'm trying to fix it...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like it is to me.
> Nice fit


Thanks. For a more symmetrical balance I'm wanting to remove the thicker/anti vibration pads on the very most rear fan, but that's suppose to help with sound right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is that dual socket?


Yes, Dual-LGA 1356 for two ES SB 8-Cores I bought $50 ea.


----------



## Mega Man

No I am not. You keep stating you are just going to give up and go to Intel.

We need bios screen shots to help and please see the rig builder link in my sig


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Nothing super fast but I am running a bloated windows













Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nothing super fast but I am running a bloated windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)


Running X-fire ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nothing super fast but I am running a bloated windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)
> 
> 
> 
> Running X-fire ?
Click to expand...

Nope, Single GPU atm


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> yeah it's not just boot just seems laggy with everything like photoshop etc bios was updated when I did the installation but maybe a new one is out now?


Either you have drivers conflict (that's why i said to see if you have event viewer errors) or your motherboard is dying IMHO. Just guessing, because with such subtle things, it's hard to tell from far awar. Technically, it may even be that your motherboard's SATA controllers are dying (i 've had a s939 motherboard that died only in the SATA controller part). It can't be the FX's fault, as my rig boots at 22 sec vs the 30 sec of your i7 and i am not even overclocking (well i am, but i actually run less than stock FX8350, because i run 4Ghz with Turbo disabled. A normal FX8350 also has turbo active). And i actually do this on a motherboard notorious for its attempt to double boot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)


In Win10 the extra Microsoft spyware must be holding you back. So much for "newer and better":







Yes, the desktop counter is normal.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> yeah it's not just boot just seems laggy with everything like photoshop etc bios was updated when I did the installation but maybe a new one is out now?
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have drivers conflict (that's why i said to see if you have event viewer errors) or your motherboard is dying IMHO. Just guessing, because with such subtle things, it's hard to tell from far awar. Technically, it may even be that your motherboard's SATA controllers are dying (i 've had a s939 motherboard that died only in the SATA controller part). It can't be the FX's fault, as my rig boots at 22 sec vs the 30 sec of your i7 and i am not even overclocking (well i am, but i actually run less than stock FX8350, because i run 4Ghz with Turbo disabled. A normal FX8350 also has turbo active). And i actually do this on a motherboard notorious for its attempt to double boot.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Win10 the extra Microsoft spyware must be holding you back. So much for "newer and better":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the desktop counter is normal.
Click to expand...

In all honesty i prefer Wn 7 but i need Win 10 for DX12 testing and the extra 15 seconds wait time aren't going to kill me









Not fan a dual boot systems as well


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> yeah it's not just boot just seems laggy with everything like photoshop etc bios was updated when I did the installation but maybe a new one is out now?
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have drivers conflict (that's why i said to see if you have event viewer errors) or your motherboard is dying IMHO. Just guessing, because with such subtle things, it's hard to tell from far awar. Technically, it may even be that your motherboard's SATA controllers are dying (i 've had a s939 motherboard that died only in the SATA controller part). It can't be the FX's fault, as my rig boots at 22 sec vs the 30 sec of your i7 and i am not even overclocking (well i am, but i actually run less than stock FX8350, because i run 4Ghz with Turbo disabled. A normal FX8350 also has turbo active). And i actually do this on a motherboard notorious for its attempt to double boot.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Win10 the extra Microsoft spyware must be holding you back. So much for "newer and better":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the desktop counter is normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all honesty i prefer Wn 7 but i need Win 10 for DX12 testing and the extra 15 seconds wait time aren't going to kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fan a dual boot systems as well
Click to expand...

How many hard disks on the machine you are running bootracer on?


----------



## Undervolter

I 've been a great believer of keeping Windows in perfect condition as much as possible. I 've practiced this for years, even when people were calling me paranoid. And as i 've written lately, a well tuned, kept in pristine conditions Windows installation, in an undervolted PC, can outperform in snappiness feeling, overclocked computers.

So, here's my PC with my "autostart junk" disabled:



^ Mind you! My current WIndows installation isn't at top performance, as i 've installed much junk programs to try, in view of the fact that my new Crucial SSD is coming and so i ll have to format anyway. So under normal conditions, i am pretty sure i could do better. Yes, at mere 4Ghz and without turbo. Years and years of obsessive PC cleaness, pay off and i am glad to see it. And boy, you should see when i was making custom WinXP CDs with Nlite. Nowdays i am not even going that way.

And i don't even have the best SSD out there...

M$ can keep her Win10 all she likes.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I 've been a great believer of keeping Windows in perfect condition as much as possible. I 've practiced this for years, even when people were calling me paranoid. And as i 've written lately, a well tuned, kept in pristine conditions Windows installation, in an undervolted PC, can outperform in snappiness feeling, overclocked computers.
> 
> So, here's my PC with my "autostart junk" disabled:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Mind you! My current WIndows installation isn't at top performance, as i 've installed much junk programs to try, in view of the fact that my new Crucial SSD is coming and so i ll have to format anyway. So under normal conditions, i am pretty sure i could do better. Yes, at mere 4Ghz and without turbo. Years and years of obsessive PC cleaness, pay off and i am glad to see it. And boy, you should see when i was making custom WinXP CDs with Nlite. Nowdays i am not even going that way.
> 
> And i don't even have the best SSD out there...
> 
> M$ can keep her Win10 all she likes.


Very nice score!

I'm betting my nearly 3 year old windows 7 install would make you physically ill , lol.

I was comparing photoshop cpu benches and a 4.5 FX 8xxx should be matching or beating 4770k's at stock, if matt's vish is struggling to beat a laptop i5 something is terribly wrong.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> yeah it's not just boot just seems laggy with everything like photoshop etc bios was updated when I did the installation but maybe a new one is out now?
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have drivers conflict (that's why i said to see if you have event viewer errors) or your motherboard is dying IMHO. Just guessing, because with such subtle things, it's hard to tell from far awar. Technically, it may even be that your motherboard's SATA controllers are dying (i 've had a s939 motherboard that died only in the SATA controller part). It can't be the FX's fault, as my rig boots at 22 sec vs the 30 sec of your i7 and i am not even overclocking (well i am, but i actually run less than stock FX8350, because i run 4Ghz with Turbo disabled. A normal FX8350 also has turbo active). And i actually do this on a motherboard notorious for its attempt to double boot.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Win10 the extra Microsoft spyware must be holding you back. So much for "newer and better":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the desktop counter is normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all honesty i prefer Wn 7 but i need Win 10 for DX12 testing and the extra 15 seconds wait time aren't going to kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fan a dual boot systems as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many hard disks on the machine you are running bootracer on?
Click to expand...

2 HDD's and 2 SSD's


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice score!
> 
> I'm betting my nearly 3 year old windows 7 install would make you physically ill , lol.


3 year old???







I don't think i 've ever kept an installation for more than 6 months. My current installation is a restored image from 9 October. Here's how my usual reliability monitor graph is. I destroyed it recently, because i 've been installing junk programs to try:



I keep 3 types of images:

1) Windows freshly instaleld and tweaked with drivers only. I don't update drivers unless i have a good reason. I keep old drivers that are known to have zero conflicts and top performance (newer drivers always support worse older hardware). This is an image i restore and update only when i need to keep new drivers (i only change GPU drivers at this point, nothing else). If i have to change many drivers, i format and install Windows from scratch and then i make a new image of this configuration.

2) Windows + "normal programs". It's basically the previous image + all utilities. When new utiilities versions come out, i go back to this image and update them and make new image. When i have many new utilities i go back to image 1 and put from scratch all the utilities and create new image.

3) Added games or utilities i may uninstall. If i don't like them, then i revert to image #2.

Works perfectly. I also use all the stuff that "gurus" say that "don't matter", like registry cleaners.

And of course, my "overlock" (undervolted) to 4Ghz, is rock stable (IBT AVX VH and 12H prime stable). I 've even gone 7 days straight encoding x264 non-stop without a hitch. How to say, the CPU isn't bothered with correcting calculation errors.
Quote:


> I was comparing photoshop cpu benches and a 4.5 FX 8xxx should be matching or beating 4770k's at stock, if matt's vish is struggling to beat a laptop i5 something is terribly wrong.


There is certainly something terribly wrong in his computer and it's certainly not the FX! The i3s i 've seen were more sluggish than mine in any way. But they weren't my PCs, so i can't say. But FX is no way "sluggish" or lag.

*EDIT*: Once more, in this case of Mattg, one can see how the expectations and mistrust on AMD, immediately affects judgement. "My PC lags, so it MUST be AMD's fault". Of course, the same can never be if you have an Intel CPU... Poor AMD... You can't fight prejudice... It's a recurring thing you see everywhere. Anything bad happens on a PC with AMD CPU, it's AMD's fault. "My overclocked FX can't play Skyrim smoothly, it's AMD's fault". "My PC shuts down, it's AMD's fault". And so on... How many times, the same pattern...


----------



## Undervolter

Overclock to 4.5Ghz, clean configuration (only Catalyst Control Center from "junk" applications, as i fear remove that):



By accident, i also realized, that keeping CnQ at 4Ghz, costs me about 1 sec in my "dirty config". But who cares...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> yeah it's not just boot just seems laggy with everything like photoshop etc bios was updated when I did the installation but maybe a new one is out now?
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have drivers conflict (that's why i said to see if you have event viewer errors) or your motherboard is dying IMHO. Just guessing, because with such subtle things, it's hard to tell from far awar. Technically, it may even be that your motherboard's SATA controllers are dying (i 've had a s939 motherboard that died only in the SATA controller part). It can't be the FX's fault, as my rig boots at 22 sec vs the 30 sec of your i7 and i am not even overclocking (well i am, but i actually run less than stock FX8350, because i run 4Ghz with Turbo disabled. A normal FX8350 also has turbo active). And i actually do this on a motherboard notorious for its attempt to double boot.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Disabled everything except for CCC, pretty sure dropping to Win 7 and maybe to a lower res monitor would help as well, I've got around 10 seconds of Boot/Post and then 15-20 seconds on desktop prep (anyone else get the extra 10 second counter thing while desktop is loaded?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Win10 the extra Microsoft spyware must be holding you back. So much for "newer and better":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the desktop counter is normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all honesty i prefer Wn 7 but i need Win 10 for DX12 testing and the extra 15 seconds wait time aren't going to kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fan a dual boot systems as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many hard disks on the machine you are running bootracer on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 HDD's and 2 SSD's
Click to expand...

It's been my experience the more sata devices you have , the slower the boot time gets. Is your OS drive the only one in the boot priority list?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Very nice score!
> 
> I'm betting my nearly 3 year old windows 7 install would make you physically ill , lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 year old???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i 've ever kept an installation for more than 6 months. My current installation is a restored image from 9 October. Here's how my usual reliability monitor graph is. I destroyed it recently, because i 've been installing junk programs to try:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep 3 types of images:
> 
> 1) Windows freshly instaleld and tweaked with drivers only. I don't update drivers unless i have a good reason. I keep old drivers that are known to have zero conflicts and top performance (newer drivers always support worse older hardware). This is an image i restore and update only when i need to keep new drivers (i only change GPU drivers at this point, nothing else). If i have to change many drivers, i format and install Windows from scratch and then i make a new image of this configuration.
> 
> 2) Windows + "normal programs". It's basically the previous image + all utilities. When new utiilities versions come out, i go back to this image and update them and make new image. When i have many new utilities i go back to image 1 and put from scratch all the utilities and create new image.
> 
> 3) Added games or utilities i may uninstall. If i don't like them, then i revert to image #2.
> 
> Works perfectly. I also use all the stuff that "gurus" say that "don't matter", like registry cleaners.
> 
> And of course, my "overlock" (undervolted) to 4Ghz, is rock stable (IBT AVX VH and 12H prime stable). I 've even gone 7 days straight encoding x264 non-stop without a hitch. How to say, the CPU isn't bothered with correcting calculation errors.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I was comparing photoshop cpu benches and a 4.5 FX 8xxx should be matching or beating 4770k's at stock, if matt's vish is struggling to beat a laptop i5 something is terribly wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is certainly something terribly wrong in his computer and it's certainly not the FX! The i3s i 've seen were more sluggish than mine in any way. But they weren't my PCs, so i can't say. But FX is no way "sluggish" or lag.
> 
> *EDIT*: Once more, in this case of Mattg, one can see how the expectations and mistrust on AMD, immediately affects judgement. "My PC lags, so it MUST be AMD's fault". Of course, the same can never be if you have an Intel CPU... Poor AMD... You can't fight prejudice... It's a recurring thing you see everywhere. Anything bad happens on a PC with AMD CPU, it's AMD's fault. "My overclocked FX can't play Skyrim smoothly, it's AMD's fault". "My PC shuts down, it's AMD's fault". And so on... How many times, the same pattern...
Click to expand...

It's so pervasive you can hardly blame those with very little cross-platform experience. The blue kool-aide brainwashing brigade claims lots of victims. E.G. http://www.technologyx.com/featured/amd-vs-intel-our-8-core-cpu-gaming-performance-showdown/#comment-2349623049


----------



## Sgt Bilko

It's possible but as i said, It's not worth me worrying about that much for the sake of a few extra seconds, I'm the type of person that hits the power button then walks away for a while (habit from my old Phenom







)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's so pervasive you can hardly blame those with very little cross-platform experience. The blue kool-aide brainwashing brigade claims lots of victims.


Well, the last Intel CPU i 've had, was Pentium 200MMX. Still, this doesn't inhibit me from understanding that FX doesn't have a lag problem. Everything i do is ridiculously fast and i am not even using high clock memory, just mundane 1600 C9 RAM. Heck, even the Athlon II with K10Stat doesn't have anything to envy from FX in desktop responsiveness. I mean, with well tuned Windows, even the Athlon 640 FLIES in navigating through folders, opening utilities and such. Games and heavy stuff is different, but general desktop experience is very good. You arrive to a point that it's very difficult to humanly need "more", when you already talk of a few hundred msec.
Quote:


> E.G. http://www.technologyx.com/featured/amd-vs-intel-our-8-core-cpu-gaming-performance-showdown/#comment-2349623049


But, but, but, why isn't he benching at 1024 x768? That's unfair! This way he is GPU limited! I challenge him to repeat the same at 640x480! And... that "Project Cars" is defective, it goes against nature!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> It's possible but as i said, It's not worth me worrying about that much for the sake of a few extra seconds, I'm the type of person that hits the power button then walks away for a while (habit from my old Phenom rolleyes.gif )


Same here, i am back to my "slow" default 22 sec. Heck, like i always say, for me 4Ghz are overkill. There is nothing wrong with an FX at 4Ghz...

EDIT: The Intel octacores, are paying the price that FX was paying for years. Games just can't use them yet. Now you have Intel fanboys ( see comments) yelling "it's not fair, the game can't use 8 cores, that's why FX still hangs on so well". Well, tough luck, fanboy. When you were sneering at AMD for "moar cores" and writing accolades for the "amazeballs" PentiumG, running "like a bullet" in 1 threaded games it was fair, right?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 3 year old???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i 've ever kept an installation for more than 6 months. My current installation is a restored image from 9 October. Here's how my usual reliability monitor graph is. I destroyed it recently, because i 've been installing junk programs to try:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep 3 types of images:
> 
> 1) Windows freshly instaleld and tweaked with drivers only. I don't update drivers unless i have a good reason. I keep old drivers that are known to have zero conflicts and top performance (newer drivers always support worse older hardware). This is an image i restore and update only when i need to keep new drivers (i only change GPU drivers at this point, nothing else). If i have to change many drivers, i format and install Windows from scratch and then i make a new image of this configuration.
> 
> 2) Windows + "normal programs". It's basically the previous image + all utilities. When new utiilities versions come out, i go back to this image and update them and make new image. When i have many new utilities i go back to image 1 and put from scratch all the utilities and create new image.
> 
> 3) Added games or utilities i may uninstall. If i don't like them, then i revert to image #2.
> 
> Works perfectly. I also use all the stuff that "gurus" say that "don't matter", like registry cleaners.
> 
> And of course, my "overlock" (undervolted) to 4Ghz, is rock stable (IBT AVX VH and 12H prime stable). I 've even gone 7 days straight encoding x264 non-stop without a hitch. How to say, the CPU isn't bothered with correcting calculation errors.
> There is certainly something terribly wrong in his computer and it's certainly not the FX! The i3s i 've seen were more sluggish than mine in any way. But they weren't my PCs, so i can't say. But FX is no way "sluggish" or lag.
> 
> *EDIT*: Once more, in this case of Mattg, one can see how the expectations and mistrust on AMD, immediately affects judgement. "My PC lags, so it MUST be AMD's fault". Of course, the same can never be if you have an Intel CPU... Poor AMD... You can't fight prejudice... It's a recurring thing you see everywhere. Anything bad happens on a PC with AMD CPU, it's AMD's fault. "My overclocked FX can't play Skyrim smoothly, it's AMD's fault". "My PC shuts down, it's AMD's fault". And so on... How many times, the same pattern...


i wouldnt say its that its just due to building 100+ intel machines and never having an issue over the last 5 years except for hdd and some mobo failures and then coming to AMD first ever build and runs like a sack of turd!! it may make me seem bias but im anything but i just thought this is how they were (it games 100% fine) after seeing everyones boot speeds its made me realize somethings up (all this hardware is 3 months old)

So far
replaced ram (the other ram was also brand new) hyper x 1600mhz last ram was 1800 thought the higher clock was affecting it.
replaced the SSD, now a hyper x pred, last was a samsung 840
removed hdds same boot
no cd drive
installed 8.1 fresh problem still present
install 10 fresh still present
reinstalled 10 still present

looking into mobo drivers now. and turning off OC to see how that effects boot (was sluggish before OC, OC made system feel quicker originaly)


----------



## mattg

Ok so there was a new bios update. updated bios and removed over clock

no real surprises that it booted a couple seconds slower without the overclock. what do look into now? different amd drivers? sata controller?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Ok so there was a new bios update. updated bios and removed over clock
> 
> no real surprises that it booted a couple seconds slower without the overclock. what do look into now? different amd drivers? sata controller?


I would update every driver to the latest at first.

Than press win button + r and go to msconfig. Go to boot section and select advanced options than select number of processors and select 8 which is all of your cores.
Than select no GUI boot and set 0 by timeout.

OR you can just follow the optimizations of this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Good luck.


----------



## mattg

running IBT burn in very high on stock clocks...

is this heat throttling kicking in now that it has the thermal protection re enabled in bios? seems to be sitting around 3.3ghz-3.9 and using 90% load?


----------



## Undervolter

@Mattg

1) You are not running IBT AVX. You running the "simple" IBT (without AVX). Get the AVX version from the 1st page of this thread.

2) While you run IBT AVX Very High, keep open CPU-Z. You should see your clock stuck at 4Ghz. If you see it drop, there are 2 cases:

a) "Mini throttling", if frequency drops a bit. This is caused by having APM enabled.
b) Plain throttling, if you see frequency drop a lot, usually to 1400Mhz.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @Mattg
> 
> 1) You are not running IBT AVX. You running the "simple" IBT (without AVX). Get the AVX version from the 1st page of this thread.
> 
> 2) While you run IBT AVX Very High, keep open CPU-Z. You should see your clock stuck at 4Ghz. If you see it drop, there are 2 cases:
> 
> a) "Mini throttling", if frequency drops a bit. This is caused by having APM enabled.
> b) Plain throttling, if you see frequency drop a lot, usually to 1400Mhz.


the socket temps are nuts on this board. check out the core temps and then the socket temps (this is with a 120mm fan blowing on the back of the socket 24/7 to)

i didnt think it would mini throttle at 65 i thought it was 70? just an interesting observation.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> the socket temps are nuts on this board. check out the core temps and then the socket temps (this is with a 120mm fan blowing on the back of the socket 24/7 to)
> 
> i didnt think it would mini throttle at 65 i thought it was 70? just an interesting observation.


Socket temps (which are on die temps), are always nuts in Asrock boards, maybe with few exceptions. On my Asrock 970 Extreme3, when i had the 8320 at 4Ghz-1.265v, i was hitting 62C. The Asrock motherboards from what i 've seen, don't throttle according to CPU temp, but probably by VRM temp or power output (i don't know). Usually Asrock let's you "cook" in the CPU temp, without throttling.

The mini throttle isn't because of temp. It's because of APM. APM is there to prohibit the CPU from exceeding the TDP (or at least, the way the motherboard perceives it). In stress tests, it's common to cause minithrottle when APM is on. I remember on my extreme3, at 3.5Ghz, you 'd see something like 3.5-->3.2 (or 3.0 i am not sure) ->3.5->3.2. With APM off, this goes away and you are suck at full speed.

You think your 64C is high? Welcome to the Asrock world! Check this out!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1579980/asrock-max-socket-temps-number-from-asrock


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Socket temps (which are on die temps), are always nuts in Asrock boards, maybe with few exceptions. On my Asrock 970 Extreme3, when i had the 8320 at 4Ghz-1.265v, i was hitting 62C. The Asrock motherboards from what i 've seen, don't throttle according to CPU temp, but probably by VRM temp or power output (i don't know). Usually Asrock let's you "cook" in the CPU temp, without throttling.
> 
> The mini throttle isn't because of temp. It's because of APM. APM is there to prohibit the CPU from exceeding the TDP (or at least, the way the motherboard perceives it). In stress tests, it's common to cause minithrottle when APM is on. I remember on my extreme3, at 3.5Ghz, you 'd see something like 3.5-->3.2 (or 3.0 i am not sure) ->3.5->3.2. With APM off, this goes away and you are suck at full speed.
> 
> You think your 64C is high? Welcome to the Asrock world! Check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1579980/asrock-max-socket-temps-number-from-asrock


thats nuts!!!

im running around 75 socket temp when i was running a 4.5ghz, anything over 78 and i was getting major throttling (even with throttling disabled in bios) im guessing thermal throttle?

they dont run cool thats for sure. in saying that tho my core temps are allways low its just that damn socket temp


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> thats nuts!!!
> 
> im running around 75 socket temp when i was running a 4.5ghz, anything over 78 and i was getting major throttling (even with throttling disabled in bios) im guessing thermal throttle?
> 
> they dont run cool thats for sure. in saying that tho my core temps are allways low its just that damn socket temp


What you see in BIOS, is CPU related throttling. Another is the VRM throttling, which comes from the mosfets overheating and you can't enable or disable that. It exists to protect the motherboard from catastrophic failure. I am amazed that you managed 4.5 on that motherboard without VRM throttling... The VRM throttle doesn't depend on what you see as CPU temp. It depends on how the mosfets are dealing with the heat. With a worse cooler you may see VRM throttling at lower CPU temp, with a better cooler at higher, but the triggering point is the VRM reaching a certain temp, not the CPU.

The Asrocks never mention "X2 copper" like you see in Gigabyte Ultra Durables or in the equivalent ASUS. They also often tend to have thinner and more flexible PCB. This causes the PCB to overheat more and this doesn't help the mosfets to cool easily and also make the CPU socket become hot, which on its turn makes the "CPU on die temp" (aka "socket temp") go high, while the cores inside the die stay considerably lower. It's an Asrock characteristic, which at this point i think it's related to how they construct the PCB (they cheap out on copper layer and maybe on other materials that provide more sturdiness too).

EDIT: Read here:

http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/312/images/2x.html

My Gigabyte 970 UD3P is much more sturdy in the PCB compared to the Asrock. When the Asrock has the "traditional" copper layer (and maybe some other cheaping out), the electrical impedance will be higher and thus higher heat. This will cause high CPU temp and higher VRM temp too. This is (or at least one factor) why you see even people with 12+2 Asrocks, overclock worse than people with ASUS 8+2 or even 6+2. You have to work much more with an Asrock to get the same results that one gets with an ASUS or Gigabyte (usually).

Check my temps here with the Gigabyte at 4.5:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578909/oc-gigabyte-ga-970a-ud3p-fx8320-16gb-ram/10#post_24578660

And i 've actually replaced the stock cooler fan, with a less performant one, but quieter. With the stock fan, temps would be some degrees lower. Yes, the heat problem with Asrocks is THAT bad.


----------



## Johan45

This is where AgentSmith needs to give you his experience with Asrock. RIP


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where AgentSmith needs to give you his experience with *As.R.I.P*


Ftfy









btw, nice scores in the country cup so far mate


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where AgentSmith needs to give you his experience with *As.R.I.P*
> 
> 
> 
> Ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, nice scores in the country cup so far mate
Click to expand...

Thanks Sarge, working on going cold Friday so should be an improvement coming. Last time I tried this 580 it was just a fail. Hopefully this time I can make it squeal.
Which ones are you competing In, didn't think you had much in the way of Nvidia/Intel


----------



## mus1mus

hmmm. Here are the guns again.

How's your HE @Johan45?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where AgentSmith needs to give you his experience with *As.R.I.P*
> 
> 
> 
> Ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, nice scores in the country cup so far mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge, working on going cold Friday so should be an improvement coming. Last time I tried this 580 it was just a fail. Hopefully this time I can make it squeal.
> Which ones are you competing In, didn't think you had much in the way of Nvidia/Intel
Click to expand...

Iactually don't have a single Intel chip and the fastest Nvidia card here is a GT210









I've subbed for GPUPI and maybe goig to sub for iGPU Firestrike but we'll see









I'll be looking for your results to pop up sometime then


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where AgentSmith needs to give you his experience with Asrock. RIP


Never again..... that's all there is to say









Took the CPU with it, and I suspect may have killed two Trident-X RAM sticks......

I will literally never again go cheap on a motherboard..... The Sabertooth has proven to be solid as a rock so far though!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmmm. Here are the guns again.
> 
> How's your HE @Johan45?


On hold for a few days, in talks with Giga about this board. We'll see where that goes. I've also swirched to the Champ thread, seems pretty frosty in the other one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where AgentSmith needs to give you his experience with *As.R.I.P*
> 
> 
> 
> Ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, nice scores in the country cup so far mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge, working on going cold Friday so should be an improvement coming. Last time I tried this 580 it was just a fail. Hopefully this time I can make it squeal.
> Which ones are you competing In, didn't think you had much in the way of Nvidia/Intel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iactually don't have a single Intel chip and the fastest Nvidia card here is a GT210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've subbed for GPUPI and maybe goig to sub for iGPU Firestrike but we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking for your results to pop up sometime then
Click to expand...

I would think you APU would do quite well on FS wouldn't it. I did a quick one last night with the 4790k and only scored 1088. AMD must be better than that.
How many AMD 290/290x/295 do you have again. That'll be a kick ass sub


----------



## miklkit

This might be OT now but I just tried that Bootracer thing for grins and chuckles. Of course Win X chose this time to update itself.


----------



## Ashura

Ambient temp is around 27~30C.

Is the temps okay for my cooler?
Should it be performing better?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temp is around 27~30C.
> 
> Is the temps okay for my cooler?
> Should it be performing better?


Looks to me like you're near your max temps already. Makes me wonder if you need better case airflow. With that 290x DD you might have a heat build up in that box.

Try the test again and take the side panel off the case. If it's cooler you need better airflow.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks to me like you're near your max temps already. Makes me wonder if you need better case airflow. With that 290x DD you might have a heat build up in that box.
> 
> Try the test again and take the side panel off the case. If it's cooler you need better airflow.


I did try that, temps dropped 2c.

Yes, the 290 idles @50c.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> I did try that, temps dropped 2c.
> 
> Yes, the 290 idles @50c.


Customise your fan profile.


----------



## Johan45

Makes me wonder if you have the Card overclocked and a forced voltage? It should idle cooler than that. At least I would think so. Either way if you intend on gaming you need a way to gwt that hot air out and cooler air in. I also wonder if the mounting is OK on the CPU cooler. I know those thngs are huge and can be a real PIA to get mounted. It's possible the contact/TIM isn't doing very well


----------



## mus1mus

Two hot entities inside a case at high ambients is always a nuke reactor.

Maybe, more case fans can help. As well as air flow optimisation.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temp is around 27~30C.
> 
> Is the temps okay for my cooler?
> Should it be performing better?


Your temps are too high at that low voltage. I think its a bad mount of the cooler to be honest combined with other factors like, lack of airflow, to low fan profile etc.
You also want to set the HT to 2600 instead of 2400 MHz.

You need to take steps in order to determine why you are running hot.

These are the steps i always make:
1: make sure the cooler is seated properly and apply a small pea size in the middle of the CPU before you mount the cooler and DON'T spread it because the heat sink does it for you when you tighten your heat sink screws. Before you reapply new TIM make sure the heat sink and CPU is cleaned with some alcohol to remove resentments of former TIM in order to have the best results.

2: make sure your case has enough airflow if not turn the fans up if you can. If you can't turn up your fans anymore and you still have high temps, consider buying better ones with more airflow/static pressure.

3: Look at restricted airflow areas like, the mesh int he front, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temp is around 27~30C.
> 
> Is the temps okay for my cooler?
> Should it be performing better?


Your ambient temps are pretty high and your motherboard is known to have fairly high socket temps by comparison to other motherboards. I'd say the best thing you can do is place a fan on the backside of the motherboard blowing directly on the socket area and see how much that helps. Socket temp is at 70 so until you get that cooled down, you are pretty much stuck at your clock/voltage anyway.

I'd say it's probably within the range of "normal" when you consider the factors mentioned above.

EDIT: The boot time on my 990FX extreme 3 is about 80 seconds. Caviar black/windows 7 64 bit, 960t X6 3.0 ghz 6-8-6 1600 mushkin - ancient windows install , normal boot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmmm. Here are the guns again.
> 
> How's your HE @Johan45?
> 
> 
> 
> On hold for a few days, in talks with Giga about this board. We'll see where that goes. I've also swirched to the Champ thread, seems pretty frosty in the other one.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where AgentSmith needs to give you his experience with *As.R.I.P*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, nice scores in the country cup so far mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge, working on going cold Friday so should be an improvement coming. Last time I tried this 580 it was just a fail. Hopefully this time I can make it squeal.
> Which ones are you competing In, didn't think you had much in the way of Nvidia/Intel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iactually don't have a single Intel chip and the fastest Nvidia card here is a GT210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've subbed for GPUPI and maybe goig to sub for iGPU Firestrike but we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be looking for your results to pop up sometime then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think you APU would do quite well on FS wouldn't it. I did a quick one last night with the 4790k and only scored 1088. AMD must be better than that.
> How many AMD 290/290x/295 do you have again. That'll be a kick ass sub
Click to expand...

Yeah, my APU is decent (1900 in FS) but not great but i have another on the way to play with now









And yeah......GPUPI was fun








http://hwbot.org/submission/3025689_


----------



## Johan45

That rocks Sarge,


----------



## diggiddi

Guys those of you with with the Swiftech H220/ Glacer 240L how many sticks of ram are you using? Mike the Journeyman and Mjkanfgr?? can you guys help put here thx


----------



## Mega Man

I can use 4. Which board are you wondering about? My h220 currently is in cvfz


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can use 4. Which board are you wondering about? My h220 currently is in cvfz


Sabertooth, the elbows are in the way of the 1st set of ram do you have a pic of your installation? maybe I'm doing it wrong


----------



## Mega Man

you can try to flip it 180deg otherwise there is an easy mod i can walk you trough in pms that will allow you to mount it so the tubes come out top and bottom instead of side to side


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's so pervasive you can hardly blame those with very little cross-platform experience. The blue kool-aide brainwashing brigade claims lots of victims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the last Intel CPU i 've had, was Pentium 200MMX. Still, this doesn't inhibit me from understanding that FX doesn't have a lag problem. Everything i do is ridiculously fast and i am not even using high clock memory, just mundane 1600 C9 RAM. Heck, even the Athlon II with K10Stat doesn't have anything to envy from FX in desktop responsiveness. I mean, with well tuned Windows, even the Athlon 640 FLIES in navigating through folders, opening utilities and such. Games and heavy stuff is different, but general desktop experience is very good. You arrive to a point that it's very difficult to humanly need "more", when you already talk of a few hundred msec.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> E.G. http://www.technologyx.com/featured/amd-vs-intel-our-8-core-cpu-gaming-performance-showdown/#comment-2349623049
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, but, but, why isn't he benching at 1024 x768? That's unfair! This way he is GPU limited! I challenge him to repeat the same at 640x480! And... that "Project Cars" is defective, it goes against nature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> It's possible but as i said, It's not worth me worrying about that much for the sake of a few extra seconds, I'm the type of person that hits the power button then walks away for a while (habit from my old Phenom rolleyes.gif )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, i am back to my "slow" default 22 sec. Heck, like i always say, for me 4Ghz are overkill. There is nothing wrong with an FX at 4Ghz...
> 
> EDIT: The Intel octacores, are paying the price that FX was paying for years. Games just can't use them yet. Now you have Intel fanboys ( see comments) yelling "it's not fair, the game can't use 8 cores, that's why FX still hangs on so well". Well, tough luck, fanboy. When you were sneering at AMD for "moar cores" and writing accolades for the "amazeballs" PentiumG, running "like a bullet" in 1 threaded games it was fair, right?
Click to expand...

Textbook example in the Fallout 4 benchmarking article by Steve at gamers Nexus. Take a look over there and see just how irresponsible e-journalism can be.

On the face of it..... it appears to be something much worse than ignorance


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can try to flip it 180deg otherwise there is an easy mod i can walk you trough in pms that will allow you to mount it so the tubes come out top and bottom instead of side to side


YHPM


----------



## mattg

So an update my board was being a piece of **** wouldn't boot and wouldn't detect drives... Sent it away might go order in a sabre tooth


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> So an update my board was being a piece of **** wouldn't boot and wouldn't detect drives... Sent it away might go order in a sabre tooth


Good riddance to bad rubbish - really can't go wrong with the sabre tooth.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good riddance to bad rubbish - really can't go wrong with the sabre tooth.


is it Alot better then the ud3?
Can go ud3 for 200 or sabre for 275


----------



## mattg

Also could get an Asus m5a99fx for 210?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good riddance to bad rubbish - really can't go wrong with the sabre tooth.
> 
> 
> 
> is it Alot better then the ud3?
> Can go ud3 for 200 or sabre for 275
Click to expand...

I've never owned either of them, but I have a 990FXA UD5 that I am kind of disappointed in other than build quality.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Customise your fan profile.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Makes me wonder if you have the Card overclocked and a forced voltage? It should idle cooler than that. At least I would think so. Either way if you intend on gaming you need a way to gwt that hot air out and cooler air in. I also wonder if the mounting is OK on the CPU cooler. *I know those thngs are huge and can be a real PIA to get mounted*. It's possible the contact/TIM isn't doing very well


Fan(gpu) runs @50-60% idle, 1000/1300mhz @ +.25V, two monitors.

Bold - yes they are








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *Your temps are too high at that low voltage*. I think its a bad mount of the cooler to be honest combined with other factors like, lack of airflow, to low fan profile etc.
> You also want to set the HT to 2600 instead of 2400 MHz.
> 
> You need to take steps in order to determine why you are running hot.
> 
> These are the steps i always make:
> 1: make sure the cooler is seated properly and apply a small pea size in the middle of the CPU before you mount the cooler and DON'T spread it because the heat sink does it for you when you tighten your heat sink screws. Before you reapply new TIM make sure the heat sink and CPU is cleaned with some alcohol to remove resentments of former TIM in order to have the best results.
> 
> 2: make sure your case has enough airflow if not turn the fans up if you can. If you can't turn up your fans anymore and you still have high temps, consider buying better ones with more airflow/static pressure.
> 
> 3: Look at restricted airflow areas like, the mesh int he front, etc.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, I think it should've been less than 55C @ that clock & voltage.
HT on my board is 2400 max. I'd have to adjust my fsb.
I guess, I'll try some better airflow options.

Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Your ambient temps are pretty high and your motherboard is known to have fairly high socket temps by comparison to other motherboards. I'd say the best thing you can do is place a fan on the backside of the motherboard blowing directly on the socket area and see how much that helps. Socket temp is at 70 so until you get that cooled down, you are pretty much stuck at your clock/voltage anyway.
> 
> I'd say it's probably within the range of "normal" when you consider the factors mentioned above.
> 
> EDIT: The boot time on my 990FX extreme 3 is about 80 seconds. Caviar black/windows 7 64 bit, 960t X6 3.0 ghz 6-8-6 1600 mushkin - ancient windows install , normal boot.


check out the TIM print, I used a small dot in the middle. Fellow members suggested that the TIM should spread all across the cpu IHS.


Spoiler: TIM Print







What do you guys think?

Thank you for your replies


----------



## Mega Man

ill leave this here




and of course




line for 2011 cpus pea for anything else as of now

you have got to remember the cores are not all over your ihs, they are in the center of the ihs


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can try to flip it 180deg otherwise there is an easy mod i can walk you trough in pms that will allow you to mount it so the tubes come out top and bottom instead of side to side


Repped up +
I got it to work but one corner is not as secure as the rest due to the elbow being in the the way


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good riddance to bad rubbish - really can't go wrong with the sabre tooth.
> 
> 
> 
> is it Alot better then the ud3?
> Can go ud3 for 200 or sabre for 275
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never owned either of them, but I have a 990FXA UD5 that I am kind of disappointed in other than build quality.
Click to expand...

I've owned a M5A990X Evo R2, Sabertooth 990FX R2, Crosshair V Formula and Crosshair V Forumula-Z

Best bang for buck option in terms of quality, features, overbooking capability and warranty is the Sabertooth hands down (that 5 year warranty is beastly on a mobo







)

If you can stand the colour of the M5A99FX Pro then it's not a bad option, you'd be limited to 4.8Ghz as a max but if you're ok with that then go for it instead









UD3's vary due to revisions and if you're unlucky you might get stuck with a bad one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Customise your fan profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Makes me wonder if you have the Card overclocked and a forced voltage? It should idle cooler than that. At least I would think so. Either way if you intend on gaming you need a way to gwt that hot air out and cooler air in. I also wonder if the mounting is OK on the CPU cooler. *I know those thngs are huge and can be a real PIA to get mounted*. It's possible the contact/TIM isn't doing very well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fan(gpu) runs @50-60% idle, 1000/1300mhz @ +.25V, two monitors.
> 
> Bold - yes they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *Your temps are too high at that low voltage*. I think its a bad mount of the cooler to be honest combined with other factors like, lack of airflow, to low fan profile etc.
> You also want to set the HT to 2600 instead of 2400 MHz.
> 
> You need to take steps in order to determine why you are running hot.
> 
> These are the steps i always make:
> 1: make sure the cooler is seated properly and apply a small pea size in the middle of the CPU before you mount the cooler and DON'T spread it because the heat sink does it for you when you tighten your heat sink screws. Before you reapply new TIM make sure the heat sink and CPU is cleaned with some alcohol to remove resentments of former TIM in order to have the best results.
> 
> 2: make sure your case has enough airflow if not turn the fans up if you can. If you can't turn up your fans anymore and you still have high temps, consider buying better ones with more airflow/static pressure.
> 
> 3: Look at restricted airflow areas like, the mesh int he front, etc.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think it should've been less than 55C @ that clock & voltage.
> HT on my board is 2400 max. I'd have to adjust my fsb.
> I guess, I'll try some better airflow options.
> 
> Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Your ambient temps are pretty high and your motherboard is known to have fairly high socket temps by comparison to other motherboards. I'd say the best thing you can do is place a fan on the backside of the motherboard blowing directly on the socket area and see how much that helps. Socket temp is at 70 so until you get that cooled down, you are pretty much stuck at your clock/voltage anyway.
> 
> I'd say it's probably within the range of "normal" when you consider the factors mentioned above.
> 
> EDIT: The boot time on my 990FX extreme 3 is about 80 seconds. Caviar black/windows 7 64 bit, 960t X6 3.0 ghz 6-8-6 1600 mushkin - ancient windows install , normal boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> check out the TIM print, I used a small dot in the middle. Fellow members suggested that the TIM should spread all across the cpu IHS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TIM Print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you for your replies
Click to expand...

Add a larger "dot" in the middle of the IHS, then lower the heatsink on *evenly* and you'll get a good mount everytime








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That rocks Sarge,


Thanks mate, it was an abomination but it was fast


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you have got to remember the cores are not all over your ihs, they are in the center of the ihs


That's what I believe, you'll see that my TIM applications shows that.
I was wondering if I was wrong, that if its different for the FX CPUs.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Also could get an Asus m5a99fx for 210?


depends on what you consider good value. As M5A99FX owner it's a brilliant board. Doesn't have the overclocking prowess of the Sabertooth. But it's a very capable board. It is capable of overclocks in the 4.6-4.8 ghz range with good cooling and additional cooling to the board. If you are patient with it, willing to work with it and have cold enough ambient temperatures you can get above 4.8ghz and maybe (and this is a big maybe) you can get 5GHz. My board can manage it at 1.475v but the ambient have to be low otherwise the socket (apparently the internal die temperature) temp goes to high and the chip throttles.

So it depends if you value overclocking prowess the Sabertooth is for you. The M5A99FX is a decent contender with Asus quality and an easy to use UEFI and the gigabyte is a good value board but the UEFI I have heard is a pain more times than not and it's limited on the mosfets to throttle at a certain power draw so it limits your overclocks.


----------



## Alastair

Also can anyone link me to the article or proof that what we have assumed is the socket temp is actually the internal die temp.


----------



## mus1mus

Change of heart?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Also can anyone link me to the article or proof that what we have assumed is the socket temp is actually the internal die temp.


Read Stilt here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1134229/amd-cpus-max-temps/410#post_24527554

For me this is too advanced stuff, so i follow the gurus. Maybe you can doublecheck. It's a shame, because to me, it actually made more sense if it was socket (as in sensor in the socket). But...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Change of heart?


wot


----------



## mattg

When I get the new sabre tooth and reinstall will be interesting to see if just the mobo change fixes my issues


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> When I get the new sabre tooth and reinstall will be interesting to see if just the mobo change fixes my issues


If I'm running a somewhat bloated and slower OS with more drives and more start-up programs than you and I'm still quicker than there's a good chance that board is the issue









but that said I don't have a Fatality.......i would like one to play with and try and blow up but i don't think id pay good money for it


----------



## mattg

What are you running?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> What are you running?


I'm guessing your on mobile if you can't see my sig rig but here it is anyways:

FX-9590
Sabertooth 990FX R2
G.Skill TridentX
840 Evo
850 Evo
2TB SSHD
4TB HDD
Win 10 Home
and about 4 USB devices


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> What are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing your on mobile if you can't see my sig rig but here it is anyways:
> 
> FX-9590
> Sabertooth 990FX R2
> G.Skill TridentX
> 840 Evo
> 850 Evo
> 2TB SSHD
> 4TB HDD
> Win 10 Home
> and about 4 USB devices
Click to expand...

Just ordered the 7870K Sarge


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just ordered the 7870K Sarge


what board will u be getting with it


----------



## Johan45

I was tempted with the crossblade but couldn't justify the price for what I'm using this for. I ended up on the GIGABYTE GA-F2A88X-UP4 . It appears to have everything needed to push these CPUs.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was tempted with the crossblade but couldn't justify the price for what I'm using this for. I ended up on the GIGABYTE GA-F2A88X-UP4 . It appears to have everything needed to push these CPUs.


reason i ask is im gettnig the 7850k for my daughter, what motherboard would u buy if u keep it at stock...its only for minecraft


----------



## Johan45

There's probably only about $30 difference between this one and the cheapest A88x/ FM2+ boards. These APUs are similar to our visheras so the 8 phase power was important to me. I used a friends Asus Matx once and it was good to a point but pushing the CPU and IGP was a no go. There just didn't seem to be enough power available to do both. But these wouldn't be important for your daughter. But it may help keep the heat down? Also do you plan at just running it stock or overclocked a bit. They go to 4.5 quite easily from what I read


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> reason i ask is im gettnig the 7850k for my daughter, what motherboard would u buy if u keep it at stock...its only for minecraft


I am not really much into APUs, but if i wanted a decent but cheapish motherboard for stock, this seems to fit the bill:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128656&cm_re=Gigabyte_FM2%2b-_-13-128-656-_-Product

- Heatsinked VRM (probably 4+2 phase)
- Ultradurable 4+ (always good for keeping heat down).
- 8 pin auxiliary connector + 2 PCI-E x 16 (this should indicate that it's above average in power delivery).
- SATA connectors at the bottom corner and most are upright (i prefer them).
- Good rest features.
- Price looks good all considering.
- Positive reviews.

Of course, this one is even better:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128655&cm_re=Gigabyte_FM2%2b-_-13-128-655-_-Product

But for stock, i think the first one will do just fine. I am a great believer in "ultradurables" keeping lower temps (say compared to Asrocks). Besides, max APU is 100W TDP, right? Consider that most cheap AM3+ mobos, are 3+1 supporting 95W FX. So 4+2, heatsinked, ultradurable4, should be able to handle 100W with no problems.


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?

http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference

No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.

I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.


I agree man, i read though the article and he is basically a fruitcake to be honest. I mean, how can you write a review with no knowledge at all about what he is talking about...
I only read a small part because its just a waste of time to read all of it because its just so full of crap.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was tempted with the crossblade but couldn't justify the price for what I'm using this for. I ended up on the GIGABYTE GA-F2A88X-UP4 . It appears to have everything needed to push these CPUs.


Oh?......thats the board I'm getting









A friend also ordered that board as well (he has a 7870k already)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was tempted with the crossblade but couldn't justify the price for what I'm using this for. I ended up on the GIGABYTE GA-F2A88X-UP4 . It appears to have everything needed to push these CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> reason i ask is im gettnig the 7850k for my daughter, what motherboard would u buy if u keep it at stock...its only for minecraft
Click to expand...

Get the Gigabyte ITX WIFI board, it has everything you need and more









Ive pushed my 7850k to 4.95Ghz on it and its a litte beast


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh?......thats the board I'm getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend also ordered that board as well (he has a 7870k already)
> Get the Gigabyte ITX WIFI board, it has everything you need and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive pushed my 7850k to 4.95Ghz on it and its a litte beast


Ive been eyeballing that board for my next build. Of course I keep leaning back to ASUS (because its what I know). I also have zero experience with apu's. But Im wondering if I should take the dive. After all, I want a living room based htpc/gaming device (mostly gaming). I still have to worry about getting the FSB done on my current 8350. I hit a wall of 4.9 on this chip (I havent tried 1.55v yet though) and I was punching the wall. Ive only had one 8350 that didnt hit 5.0 easily.

Do you still have the Crosshair board on the test rig? If so, I want to pick your brain about two of the DIGI+ settings. Also, do you run your FX chips on multiplier OC only or do you tune it via FSB?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh?......thats the board I'm getting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend also ordered that board as well (he has a 7870k already)
> Get the Gigabyte ITX WIFI board, it has everything you need and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive pushed my 7850k to 4.95Ghz on it and its a litte beast
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been eyeballing that board for my next build. Of course I keep leaning back to ASUS (because its what I know). I also have zero experience with apu's. But Im wondering if I should take the dive. After all, I want a living room based htpc/gaming device (mostly gaming). I still have to worry about getting the FSB done on my current 8350. I hit a wall of 4.9 on this chip (I havent tried 1.55v yet though) and I was punching the wall. Ive only had one 8350 that didnt hit 5.0 easily.
> 
> Do you still have the Crosshair board on the test rig? If so, I want to pick your brain about two of the DIGI+ settings. Also, do you run your FX chips on multiplier OC only or do you tune it via FSB?
Click to expand...

Majority of my overclocks are multi only, its only when i hit a multi wall do i turn to fsb clocking.

Most of the DIGI+ settings are the same across all the 990FX Asus boards but if i cant help then there are quite a few others in here that will


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree man, i read though the article and he is basically a fruitcake to be honest. I mean, how can you write a review with no knowledge at all about what he is talking about...
> I only read a small part because its just a waste of time to read all of it because its just so full of crap.


There are a lot of truly horrid "review" sites. I was considering making my own because I am so tired of seeing half-assed attempts at benchmarking AMD stuff and big review sites that seem intent on sabotaging AMD's performance by purposefully not including its best-performing products in comparisons. But, given my tinnitus and the way I get annoyed fairly easily with things like applying _explode-three-feet-through-the-air-with-a-gentle-press_ Liquid Pro, I'm not going to do it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.


Nice find. The 9590 is clearly throttling. One has to wonder, where do the "honest mistakes" end and the conspiracy starts... "The characteristic trait" is the cherry on the cake. I also like the fact that he didn't put an FX8350. He used the "e" versions at stock. Even i run at 4Ghz nowdays! Who in his right mind, is a gamer and runs at 3.2 and 3.3 on FX???

This is why i say, that AMD needs to wake up and smell the coffee and start paying reviewers for doing more "favourable" reviews. We are in 2015 and you have "serious" sites, posing as x264 benchmark, a DVD encode. Because, yeah, who doesn't want to watch a 240p encode of a Standard definition film in his 1080p screen nowdays? HD? Bleah! 240p for the win! (so that FX can be penalized and be beaten by pentiumG).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. The 9590 is clearly throttling. One has to wonder, where do the "honest mistakes" end and the conspiracy starts... "The characteristic trait" is the cherry on the cake.
Click to expand...

I actually facepalmed at the sight of it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I actually facepalmed at the sight of it.


What's even more impressive, is the collective "herd" mentality of the masses. Isnt' there one amongst his commentators below, to ask "how the hell is the FX at 3.3 scoring better than the 9590?!! Dude, you are doing something wrong!". Nope... Line, hook and sinker...

EDIT: Actually i just saw, there is someone with nickname "Benchmark referee" that actually has a brain inside the herd.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. The 9590 is clearly throttling. One has to wonder, where do the "honest mistakes" end and the conspiracy starts... "The characteristic trait" is the cherry on the cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually facepalmed at the sight of it.
Click to expand...



^ more believable chart


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> ^ more believable chart


I actually really like the charts on that sight...


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Majority of my overclocks are multi only, its only when i hit a multi wall do i turn to fsb clocking.
> 
> Most of the DIGI+ settings are the same across all the 990FX Asus boards but if i cant help then there are quite a few others in here that will


So Im hitting a wall on this chip at 4.9 and Im just debating if I should do FSB to get it over 5ghz. But I'll have to think about it.

My only real question on the DIGI+ (because youre right, its pretty standard across the 990fx boards) is about the *CPU Power Duty Control* setting-if it even matters. The options are for Extreme and T.Probe. Of course T.Probe (iir because Im not looking at it) ensures a thermal balance while Extreme does current balance. Since Im under water (and I have ridiculous overkill radiator space) couldnt I get away with "Extreme" since balancing it according to thermals (and the algo AMD uses to calculate temps) doesnt really matter for me? I mean, I cant get the cpu to hit 52C no matter how hard I try. I dont want anything trying to thermally balance anything. Im monitoring that myself

Other than getting some fine tuning, the other reason why Ive been thinking about doing the FSB on this chip is because Id like to keep my HT Link speed at 2600 (or as close to it as possible). But if I do multi only it seems that it always automatically changes to 2200mhz. I could be wrong but I think the only way (on the 990fx boards at least) to run over 2200mhz on the HT Link Speed is to either do FSB or default to stock settings and use one of the presets (in EZ Mode). But I could be totally wrong about that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> ^ more believable chart


See, what different impression this chart gives? In the "gamerstrollnexus" review, the choice of the "e" models and of a throttling and superexpensive FX9590, is simply sending the clear message: "people don't bother with FX, it's dead. Even i3 is a better choice, as it beats the "cheap" FX and the top FX crumbles on min FPS. Intel all the way".

On your picture, the use of FX8350 (which is a "normal", affordable CPU), narrates another story...

P.S.: Maybe it's my idea, but if this chart is real, it seems like this game is heavier than the normal "4 thread" game. Almost as if it can load 100% 5-6 cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. The 9590 is clearly throttling. One has to wonder, where do the "honest mistakes" end and the conspiracy starts... "The characteristic trait" is the cherry on the cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually facepalmed at the sight of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ more believable chart
Click to expand...

Yes, even if it is at 720p lol

Edited for derp...lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, even if it is at 720p lol
> 
> Edited for derp...lol


Even better (in a way). Introls, always love to see low resolution benchmarks, "so that the game isn't GPU bound and where our Intels show their true powa!"

If at 720p, the FX 9590 is right behind the i7, imagine at 1080p and above.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Even better (in a way). Introls, always love to see low resolution benchmarks, "so that the game isn't GPU bound and where our Intels show their true powa!"
> 
> If at 720p, the FX 9590 is right behind the i7, imagine at 1080p and above.


Yep, and then go look at 4k benchmarks.... Where.... Ummm..... The FX has won a few battles









Loving my 9590 @ 5G/2500RAM/2700NB/2700HT + Fury @ 1060/560 (praying for voltage control soon







)


----------



## Mega Man

shhhh! that cant happen
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Majority of my overclocks are multi only, its only when i hit a multi wall do i turn to fsb clocking.
> 
> Most of the DIGI+ settings are the same across all the 990FX Asus boards but if i cant help then there are quite a few others in here that will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Im hitting a wall on this chip at 4.9 and Im just debating if I should do FSB to get it over 5ghz. But I'll have to think about it.
> 
> My only real question on the DIGI+ (because youre right, its pretty standard across the 990fx boards) is about the *CPU Power Duty Control* setting-if it even matters. The options are for Extreme and T.Probe. Of course T.Probe (iir because Im not looking at it) ensures a thermal balance while Extreme does current balance. Since Im under water (and I have ridiculous overkill radiator space) couldnt I get away with "Extreme" since balancing it according to thermals (and the algo AMD uses to calculate temps) doesnt really matter for me? I mean, I cant get the cpu to hit 52C no matter how hard I try. I dont want anything trying to thermally balance anything. Im monitoring that myself
> 
> Other than getting some fine tuning, the other reason why Ive been thinking about doing the FSB on this chip is because Id like to keep my HT Link speed at 2600 (or as close to it as possible). But if I do multi only it seems that it always automatically changes to 2200mhz. I could be wrong but I think the only way (on the 990fx boards at least) to run over 2200mhz on the HT Link Speed is to either do FSB or default to stock settings and use one of the presets (in EZ Mode). But I could be totally wrong about that.
Click to expand...

w.e. you want. it will heat up your vrms more, make sure they are actively cooled !!!!


----------



## JerDerv

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6468609


----------



## mattg

I got a new toy updates to performance once installed


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Nice find. The 9590 is clearly throttling. One has to wonder, where do the "honest mistakes" end and the conspiracy starts... "The characteristic trait" is the cherry on the cake.


How about Anandtech putting a ton of APUs against Intel's chips in its Broadwell review and not a single FX chip clocked at 4.5 GHz?










Then, how about the site not even putting in a single AMD CPU for its Skylake review? What an improvement! I guess this is the result of a complaint in the comments someone made which was responded to with "our readers don't care about FX chips which is why we won't put them in." It's convenient to claim this if you don't cover them. I guess they were, when Broadwell was around, intensely interested in seeing differences between half a dozen APUs, though, when paired with a GTX 980 - and then suddenly not at all interested in any of them when Skylake hit.











Or, how about its Ashes review that didn't have a Hawaii GPU, even though Hawaii cards are the ones that benefited the most from DX 12 according to prior reviews from sites like ArsTechnica?









That site constantly makes me chuckle with its _special_ sense of selectivity.

That, and the way it claimed Nvidia had no possible motive for lying about the 970s specs, even though there were at least two very strong ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> the 512MB segment essentially serves as an additional layer of memory between the main VRAM and system memory


This is a damning statement for Nvidia and its fans' claims that the 970 is a 4 GB card, but it is surrounded by many layers of apologetics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> given the story that NVIDIA has provided, do we believe them? In short, yes we do.


Oh? And why is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> To be blunt, if this was intentional then this would be an incredibly stupid plan, and NVIDIA as a company has not shown themselves to be that dumb.


Very convincing reasoning! This is also known as ad hominem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> NVIDIA gains nothing by publishing an initially incorrect ROP count for the GTX 970, and if this information had been properly presented in the first place it would have been a footnote in an article extoling the virtues of the GTX 970, rather than the centerpiece of a full-on front page exposé.


Cute, but the ROP count is just one of the issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> Furthermore if not by this memory allocation issues then other factors would have ultimately brought these incorrect specifications to light, so NVIDIA would have never been able to keep it under wraps for long if it was part of an intentional deception.


I guess what this tortured English is weakly trying to argue is that Nvidia wouldn't have tried to deceive consumers by hiding the gimping of the VRAM in the 970, the fact that it's not a 4 GB 224 GB/s card and is instead a card with special RAM that is between VRAM and system RAM (as Ryan himself asserted). Why would have Nvidia not tried this deception? His answer is that it would be discovered quickly.

Let's consider that for a moment, eh?

1) It _wasn't_ discovered very quickly.

2) The card sales were very rapid.

3) Once it was discovered those sales didn't retroactively disappear nor did Nvidia face much retaliation from consumers or the tech press. Instead, they get apologetics like the Anandtech article and sales, aside from a short blip, have remained strong.

Nvidia was able to do more damage against AMD by presenting the 970 in SLI as being an extra special value since it ostensibly had the _same amount_ of high-speed VRAM as its higher-end counterpart (as well as more ROPs and cache than it actually did). That's just one huge reason why it was in Nvidia's interest to hide its design, a design that did not belong in an enthusiast-level part - certainly without telling people a significant portion of the VRAM had XOR contention and operated at half the speed of a card from 2007.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> Ultimately only NVIDIA can know the complete truth, but given what we've been presented we have no reason to doubt NVIDIA's story.


Probably because your article didn't list even one reason why it would be in Nvidia's interest to lie about the VRAM, even though there are strong ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> In any case, going forward NVIDIA has made it clear that they intend to make sure this doesn't happen again, to make sure that the specifications released to the press and public are better checked to ensure nothing is inaccurate or being assumed.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> NVIDIA rarely makes the same mistake twice,


Isn't that special?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> and certainly they will be under a great deal more scrutiny from here on to make sure their published specifications are correct.


Oh boy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryan Smith*
> Meanwhile as press we play a role in this as well, as in retrospect we should have seen this sooner.


Cute statement since it is made to support the apology logic you just wrote - how Nvidia would have never chosen to do this because it would have been exposed too quickly for it to be profitable.









...

That, and the way the site refused to review the 960 (maybe because it was going to be slaughtered by AMD cards because it was overpriced compared to what AMD was offering). So, the site just pushed out a press release ad for the 960 and kept promising to get a review up. I bet that if the 960 would have been a strong card it would have been at least reviewed.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.


A Forum member pm'd me this review. Took me 5 seconds to see his 9590 was throttling. I am probably GPU limited in FO4 99% of time btw, this game threads surprisingly well. Tbh this year all the games I spent time in have been flawless with the FX. GTA V, BF hardline, BF4 new maps, The Witcher 3, Ryse ,Dragon Age inquisition, FO4 now, MGS GZ, Thief (mantle, DX path is crap in comparison ) , Crysis 3, Shadow of Mordor...It begs for a stronger GPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I actually facepalmed at the sight of it.
> 
> 
> 
> What's even more impressive, is the collective "herd" mentality of the masses. Isnt' there one amongst his commentators below, to ask "how the hell is the FX at 3.3 scoring better than the 9590?!! Dude, you are doing something wrong!". Nope... Line, hook and sinker...
> 
> EDIT: Actually i just saw, there is someone with nickname "Benchmark referee" that actually has a brain inside the herd.
Click to expand...

You _might_ know that guy









It's actually scary, the "herd " mentality is so pervasive in today's society ( outside of this silliness) don't people realize it is responsible for some of the most awful things ever to happen?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. The 9590 is clearly throttling. One has to wonder, where do the "honest mistakes" end and the conspiracy starts... "The characteristic trait" is the cherry on the cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually facepalmed at the sight of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ more believable chart
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone see the hack job this guy did on the FX in this Fallout 4 cpu benchmark?
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> No knowledgeable , responsible , self respecting e-journalist would publish results like that or make the comment he did about TDP etc.
> I mean , rather than questioning why the FX 9590 got lower minimum framerates than the 8320e or 8370e he actually said stuttering and frame drops are a trait of the FX 9590 because of a high tdp . What he failed to say is that the motherboard ( msi 970 gaming) does not even support the FX 9590 - who would actually use a motherboard that doesn't support the cpu you are testing , present the data as being accurate - then point to the cpu as being the problem???? Good grief.... this is why I trust very few numbers that are presented to me by others.
> 
> I've got fallout 4 ... I'll see what my rig does in the area he ran the benchmark and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> A Forum member pm'd me this review. Took me 5 seconds to see his 9590 was throttling. I am probably GPU limited in FO4 99% of time btw, this game threads surprisingly well. Tbh this year all the games I spent time in have been flawless with the FX. GTA V, BF hardline, BF4 new maps, The Witcher 3, Ryse ,Dragon Age inquisition, FO4 now, MGS GZ, Thief (mantle, DX path is crap in comparison ) , Crysis 3, Shadow of Mordor...It begs for a stronger GPU.
Click to expand...

Never going to take anything gamers nexus has to say seriously .


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> I got a new toy updates to performance once installed


It's about time! Jeez, I really hope you bought the sabretooth too.


----------



## mattg

That I did booted first go already cut OS boot time down to 20 sec even with all my. Drives installed


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> That I did booted first go already cut OS boot time down to 20 sec even with all my. Drives installed


That's great








Good luck with the new board


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> That I did booted first go already cut OS boot time down to 20 sec even with all my. Drives installed
> 
> 
> 
> That's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the new board
Click to expand...

Thats awesome!

GG ASRock........gg


----------



## mattg

Oh my lord looks like ditching the killer and going to the sabre tooth dropped socket temps 15-20 degrees under load


----------



## Mega Man

budget components = budget results


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Oh my lord looks like ditching the killer and going to the sabre tooth dropped socket temps 15-20 degrees under load


Now go forth! Spread the word that FX isn't as bad as all the intel fanboys say it is! Ignore the placebo effect!

VIVA LA REVOLUCION!!!


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> budget components = budget results


I wouldn't call the killer a budget board it's 200$ and one of 3fx boards avaliable in aus ud3 killer or sabre if you can find it in stock I thought the killer would be decent being asrock


----------



## Agent Smith1984

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6468992


----------



## MiladEd

Nice Score!

Guys, a questions. I've a FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz, on an ASUS M5A97 R2.0. I was wondering if I were to upgrade the mobo to something like ASUS Sabertooth or Formula, would I be able to squeeze more OC out of the chip? FYI, I've the Vcore set to 1.475 and the Core temp is 60 and socket temp is 70 C on extended stress test.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ugh techspot is so Apple/Intel biased.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> Nice Score!
> 
> Guys, a questions. I've a FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz, on an ASUS M5A97 R2.0. I was wondering if I were to upgrade the mobo to something like ASUS Sabertooth or Formula, would I be able to squeeze more OC out of the chip? FYI, I've the Vcore set to 1.475 and the Core temp is 60 and socket temp is 70 C on extended stress test.


Yes. But the issue is you need to cool VRM and the socket on most 990 boards to push them far.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6468992


NICE
but

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You _might_ know that guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, i see. It figures.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Oh my lord looks like ditching the killer and going to the sabre tooth dropped socket temps 15-20 degrees under load


Wow, what a shock!







So the overheating Asrock (now that's a characteristic trait) thing, expands to 990FX boards. Good to know. It only confirms my suspicions that the problem lies in the way they construct the PCB (and the use of "normal" copper vs double copper of the ASUS/Gigabyte). Asrock's PCB is probably good enough for Intel, where the CPU doesn't heat too much. But as soon as you put it with FX, bang.

Glad you solved your issues. It was a shame to run like snail.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NICE
> but
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835


Phew.... wish I had the cooling man!!

What kind of voltage for that run?


----------



## mus1mus

Just 1.6. lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just 1.6. lol


And I'm guessing enough radiators to cool a v12 engine...


----------



## warpuck

I forgot how slow a HDD is, My SSD is failing and is on the way to Rancho Dominguez. I measure in sips of coffee. Turn it on, go pour a cup login, take up a sip and log on to overclock.net.

Now with a WD Black>> turn it on, pour a cup, drink half a cup, login, drink the other 1/2 , login to overclockers.

Hint; Clonezilla works good and it is free


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I forgot how slow a HDD is, My SSD is failing and is on the way to Rancho Dominguez. I measure in sips of coffee. Turn it on, go pour a cup login, take up a sip and log on to overclock.net.
> 
> Now with a WD Black>> turn it on, pour a cup, drink half a cup, login, drink the other 1/2 , login to overclockers.
> 
> Hint; Clonezilla works good and it is free


Yes, my work box uses a 500GB WD blue drive and it's just SOOOO SLOOOOOWWWW

My 850 EVO on my gaming box has really gotten me spoiled with boot times and load times, especially with RAPID mode enabled.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> And I'm guessing enough radiators to cool a v12 engine...










naah.

At 10-15C, the ambient plays more effective than rad space.


----------



## hurricane28

My highest score so far:



VRM's were getting very hot so in order to achieve this score i needed to do this to my setup:



I believe i can push it even further with more volts but for now i am happy with the result.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yes, my work box uses a 500GB WD blue drive and it's just SOOOO SLOOOOOWWWW
> 
> My 850 EVO on my gaming box has really gotten me spoiled with boot times and load times, especially with RAPID mode enabled.


my fiances pc is literally almost exactly the same setup as mine sans gpu and a wd black instead of ssd...and my lord i want to throw it out of a window most of the time...it feels sooooooooo slllooooooowwwww....for instance I can open control panel in around one second...on hers probably 5...add remove programs 3 seconds...hers nearly a minute...it's ridiculous...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my fiances pc is literally almost exactly the same setup as mine sans gpu and a wd black instead of ssd...and my lord i want to throw it out of a window most of the time...it feels sooooooooo slllooooooowwwww....for instance I can open control panel in around one second...on hers probably 5...add remove programs 3 seconds...hers nearly a minute...it's ridiculous...


To me, SSD's have single handily made the modern PC feel fast.

You could put an SSD in an old Core 2 or Athlon 64 system, and it would still be a really snappy user experience.

Go put together a 5960X machine, with a SATA II HDD from that time period and put the two boxes side by side. Let the average user do some work on them, and they'd probably all tell you the older machine with the SSD is the "faster" computer.... It was night and day the first time I got an SSD (and I was one of the few that was quite late to the party for sure..)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My highest score so far:
> 
> 
> 
> VRM's were getting very hot so in order to achieve this score i needed to do this to my setup:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe i can push it even further with more volts but for now i am happy with the result.


I have been waiting for that. You came in late, sadly.

You could have given me some push.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my fiances pc is literally almost exactly the same setup as mine sans gpu and a wd black instead of ssd...and my lord i want to throw it out of a window most of the time...it feels sooooooooo slllooooooowwwww....for instance I can open control panel in around one second...on hers probably 5...add remove programs 3 seconds...hers nearly a minute...it's ridiculous...


Yo man. I posted a bios in the 290X thread. It's for Elpida. Wanna give it a spin?

Next installment will be Insanity's refinement for Elpida.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have been waiting for that. You came in late, sadly.
> 
> You could have given me some push.
> Yo man. I posted a bios in the 290X thread. It's for Elpida. Wanna give it a spin?
> 
> Next installment will be Insanity's refinement for Elpida.


Yeay, sorry







it was quite hard to get a score like this because i didn't fully understand the architecture. But now i do, i will go for higher clocks and perhaps there is some more oomph left in this card. Pretty amazing what i can get out of a 72.1% ASIC card. Is that the highest you can get out of your 290x?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeay, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was quite hard to get a score like this because i didn't fully understand the architecture. But now i do, i will go for higher clocks and perhaps there is some more oomph left in this card. Pretty amazing what i can get out of a 72.1% ASIC card. Is that the highest you can get out of your 290x?


Nope.

That doesn't hold a candle to what I am working on right now.








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6475202


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I forgot how slow a HDD is, My SSD is failing and is on the way to Rancho Dominguez. I measure in sips of coffee. Turn it on, go pour a cup login, take up a sip and log on to overclock.net.
> 
> Now with a WD Black>> turn it on, pour a cup, drink half a cup, login, drink the other 1/2 , login to overclockers.
> 
> Hint; Clonezilla works good and it is free


shall we hop in the way back machine to the days of the ata 66 @5200rpm? you could bake a coffee cake during the boot time.









ud


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> That doesn't hold a candle to what I am working on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6475202


Yeah, I am never going to touch that lol. But you have an fast Intel CPU my 8350 is bottlenecking my card


----------



## mus1mus

lol. Bottleneck on you


----------



## Benjiw

Hey guys, today I flashed my 970!

*Before flashing my BIOS*


*After:*


*OS tweaks!*









Still limited by Volts but MR-Dark has given me another bios to test out!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hey guys, today I flashed my 970!
> 
> *Before flashing my BIOS*
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> *OS tweaks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still limited by Volts but MR-Dark has given me another bios to test out!


What sort of OS tweaks did you perform to get that many more points?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have been waiting for that. You came in late, sadly.
> 
> You could have given me some push.
> Yo man. I posted a bios in the 290X thread. It's for Elpida. Wanna give it a spin?
> 
> Next installment will be Insanity's refinement for Elpida.


Yeah I might do that...I've only got the one card powered up right now anyhow as two of the the new games I've been playing get worse performance with cf on...go figure....I'm not gonna have time for the next couple days but perhaps Monday...I also really really need to clean my pc out the dust bunnies are making my rads look like they're alive lol....I'm STILL putting of installing my second pump too....fugg I'm lazy lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> budget components = budget results
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call the killer a budget board it's 200$ and one of 3fx boards avaliable in aus ud3 killer or sabre if you can find it in stock I thought the killer would be decent being asrock
Click to expand...

It costs 2/5th what cvfz costs. It is budget


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You _might_ know that guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i see. It figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Oh my lord looks like ditching the killer and going to the sabre tooth dropped socket temps 15-20 degrees under load
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, what a shock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the overheating Asrock (now that's a characteristic trait) thing, expands to 990FX boards. Good to know. It only confirms my suspicions that the problem lies in the way they construct the PCB (and the use of "normal" copper vs double copper of the ASUS/Gigabyte). Asrock's PCB is probably good enough for Intel, where the CPU doesn't heat too much. But as soon as you put it with FX, bang.
> 
> Glad you solved your issues. It was a shame to run like snail.
Click to expand...

That fellow could have used the Asrock 990 fatality, but it doesn't support the 9590 either.

I see he used it in an earlier article about GTA V and someone called him out on it , without a response... imagine that.
http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/1911-gta-v-cpu-benchmark-4790k-3570k-9590-more#!/ccomment
On that article, you can actually click on the boards listed and they link you to the product used..... oddly he chose not to provide that in the Fallout 4 article , except for the top intel motherboard..











If you click on the link for the 990 board = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Electronics-_-ASRock-_-N82E16813157479&scpid=7&scid=scsho6095763

Fallout 4 article notice the non clickables


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That fellow could have used the Asrock 990 fatality, but it doesn't support the 9590 either.
> 
> I see he used it in an earlier article about GTA V and someone called him out on it , without a response... imagine that.
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/1911-gta-v-cpu-benchmark-4790k-3570k-9590-more#!/ccomment
> On that article, you can actually click on the boards listed and they link you to the product used..... oddly he chose not to provide that in the Fallout 4 article , except for the top intel motherboard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the link for the 990 board = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Electronics-_-ASRock-_-N82E16813157479&scpid=7&scid=scsho6095763


Oh, i see he has "frame drop" in that review too! That's why it's "a characteristic trait of the 9590", eh? Well, after this, i am SURE he is in good faith!!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh, i see he has "frame drop" in that review too! That's why it's "a characteristic trait of the 9590", eh? Well, after this, i am SURE he is in good faith!!!


Anyone that talks rubbish about 9590 instantly gets ignored by me as they usually have no idea about what they're doing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That fellow could have used the Asrock 990 fatality, but it doesn't support the 9590 either.
> 
> I see he used it in an earlier article about GTA V and someone called him out on it , without a response... imagine that.
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/1911-gta-v-cpu-benchmark-4790k-3570k-9590-more#!/ccomment
> On that article, you can actually click on the boards listed and they link you to the product used..... oddly he chose not to provide that in the Fallout 4 article , except for the top intel motherboard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the link for the 990 board = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157479&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Electronics-_-ASRock-_-N82E16813157479&scpid=7&scid=scsho6095763
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i see he has "frame drop" in that review too! That's why it's "a characteristic trait of the 9590", eh? Well, after this, i am SURE he is in good faith!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah Captain obvious has no more work to do regarding that site.....lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What sort of OS tweaks did you perform to get that many more points?


Urm one sec I'll get you the post I found.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0#post_19292884


----------



## mattg

Ok so update so far just changing to sabretooth from killer

fixed my sound issues where i would use the volume nob on my keyboard and it would crackle some times...

temps 20 degrees cooler under load on socket.

bios is 10x better to use

boot is a little quicker not much still fairly slow at 30 sec clean install but that doesent bother me as the system overall feels more responsive

oh and im still at stock clocks so will be more interesting when i overclock!


----------



## JerDerv

So i did the registry edit to extend my power limit and found that one card was still not running at a constant core clock. Then i realized that it only extended the limit on card 1. Actually all of card 2's limmits are different.

Does anyone know how i can duplicate the limits from card 1 to card 2?


----------



## diggiddi

Enable unified clocks in settings


----------



## JerDerv

I don't see "unified clocks" but i see synchronize settings for similar graphics processors and that is indeed checked.


----------



## Alastair

I'm giving these sods a licking in that hardwarenexus site.


----------



## rival828

hello guys just want to ask about my newly overclocked amd 8320e @ 4.5ghz 1.45v max temp 46c full load safe for 24/7 pc? msi 970 mobo


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival828*
> 
> hello guys just want to ask about my newly overclocked amd 8320e @ 4.5ghz 1.45v max temp 46c full load safe for 24/7 pc? msi 970 mobo


First page of this thread under "Overclocking Information".
There is also a link to an overclocking guide.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm giving these sods a licking in that hardwarenexus site.


just an fyi, " steve " started that website, apparently


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rival828*
> 
> hello guys just want to ask about my newly overclocked amd 8320e @ 4.5ghz 1.45v max temp 46c full load safe for 24/7 pc? msi 970 mobo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rival828*
> 
> hello guys just want to ask about my newly overclocked amd 8320e @ 4.5ghz 1.45v max temp 46c full load safe for 24/7 pc? msi 970 mobo
> 
> 
> 
> First page of this thread under "Overclocking Information".
> There is also a link to an overclocking guide.
Click to expand...

I'd go -10C thermal margin for safety compared ot recommended maximums when using that particular board.
In my opinion, if those values are during gaming etc. you are probably very near the limit of what I would call a "safe" daily overclock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm giving these sods a licking in that hardwarenexus site.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm giving these sods a licking in that hardwarenexus site.
> 
> 
> 
> just an fyi, " steve " started that website, apparently
Click to expand...

It would go so much better for him in the long run if he would just admit he botched it.
Now he is trying to say he used the Extreme 9 and Fatality pro. Why weren't they listed in the article then?
Also, in an older article with GTA -V cpu benchmarks, the fatality killer was the only AMD AM3+ motherboard listed and they tested the 9590 in that article -- something smells very rotten in denmark ( or in North Carolina) lol.


----------



## rival828

thanks for your reply. try to lower voltage and clocks for cooler cpu


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would go so much better for him in the long run if he would just admit he botched it.
> Now he is trying to say he used the Extreme 9 and Fatality pro. Why weren't they listed in the article then?
> Also, in an older article with GTA -V cpu benchmarks, the fatality killer was the only AMD AM3+ motherboard listed and they tested the 9590 in that article -- something smells very rotten in denmark ( or in North Carolina) lol.


By accident i saw that you can comment without registration, so i left 3 comments (2 as Undervolter, 1 anonymous, because i thought it had retained my name, but apparently not). Not that i think that it will change anything, as we are before typical denial/egoism of the "These articles were sent from AMD, so WE can't be wrong!!!". Very convincing... Basically, their argument for violating all the laws that govern CPUs, is that "AMD sent the stuff to us!".

This is what i was meaning some pages back about "logical thinking" that is something that not all humans have it natively and it needs training. Egoism is preventing them from understanding that what they have posted is IMPOSSIBLE and prefer to blame it on the CPU or to AMD that "provided" the parts and of course not to the motherboard, since, heck "we tested them". I don't care WHAT's to blame, it may even be their PSU for all i know (i didn't check the model), fact is, they made a methodology error. That they lack the logic to realize it or track it down, is another thing.

I don't know if they will publish my comments or not. I reminded them that Performance= IPC x clock, so it CAN'T, it just CAN'T be that the higher clock loses 16 fps. Also linked them to 2 wikipedia pages:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observational_error
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observer-expectancy_effect

Also told them that "they stuff we got from AMD", isn't an argument that explains why their results goes against how CPUs work. The problem isn't that AMD sent them, is what THEY did with them. Also asked them to do this simple test. Buy an ASUS Sabertooth and repeat the test and upload it to youtube. And wrote that If they get different results, they need to read the links above. Also told them that they are doing a systematic error, which they ended up believing as the truth (aka "characteristic trait"). They get VRM throttling (that they can't realize it or can't detect it or can't accept it, is part of the error) and instead of admitting that either that or something else in their test is gimping the CPU, they take their error and attribute it to more or less...defective trait of the FX. Because apparently AMD produces only defective 9590, because they are Visheras that can't run 4.7Ghz. If you want a Vishera for 5Ghz though, just get a 8320 and overclock away and it's never defective. That may make sense to them...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It would go so much better for him in the long run if he would just admit he botched it.
> Now he is trying to say he used the Extreme 9 and Fatality pro. Why weren't they listed in the article then?
> Also, in an older article with GTA -V cpu benchmarks, the fatality killer was the only AMD AM3+ motherboard listed and they tested the 9590 in that article -- something smells very rotten in denmark ( or in North Carolina) lol.
> 
> 
> 
> By accident i saw that you can comment without registration, so i left 3 comments (2 as Undervolter, 1 anonymous, because i thought it had retained my name, but apparently not). Not that i think that it will change anything, as we are before typical denial/egoism of the "These articles were sent from AMD, so WE can't be wrong!!!". Very convincing... Basically, their argument for violating all the laws that govern CPUs, is that "AMD sent the stuff to us!".
> 
> This is what i was meaning some pages back about "logical thinking" that is something that not all humans have it natively and it needs training. Egoism is preventing them from understanding that what they have posted is IMPOSSIBLE and prefer to blame it on the CPU or to AMD that "provided" the parts and of course not to the motherboard, since, heck "we tested them". I don't care WHAT's to blame, it may even be their PSU for all i know (i didn't check the model), fact is, they made a methodology error. That they lack the logic to realize it or track it down, is another thing.
> 
> I don't know if they will publish my comments or not. I reminded them that Performance= IPC x clock, so it CAN'T, it just CAN'T be that the higher clock loses 16 fps. Also linked them to 2 wikipedia pages:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observational_error
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Observer-expectancy_effect
> 
> Also told them that "they stuff we got from AMD", isn't an argument that explains why their results goes against how CPUs work. The problem isn't that AMD sent them, is what THEY did with them. Also asked them to do this simple test. Buy an ASUS Sabertooth and repeat the test and upload it to youtube. And wrote that If they get different results, they need to read the links above. Also told them that they are doing a systematic error, which they ended up believing as the truth (aka "characteristic trait"). They get VRM throttling (that they can't realize it or can't detect it or can't accept it, is part of the error) and instead of admitting that either that or something else in their test is gimping the CPU, they take their error and attribute it to more or less...defective trait of the FX. Because apparently AMD produces only defective 9590, because they are Visheras that can't run 4.7Ghz. If you want a Vishera for 5Ghz though, just get a 8320 and overclock away and it's never defective. That may make sense to them...
Click to expand...

yes I also noticed a lot of my postes came out as anonymous as well. Oh well. Still what a bunch of tards. Another error in the review is the reviewer did not state in the original article which 990 fatality board he used. There are two.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes I also noticed a lot of my postes came out as anonymous as well. Oh well. Still what a bunch of tards. Another error in the review is the reviewer did not state in the original article which 990 fatality board he used. There are two.


I don't care what motherboard they used. For all i care, they may even have PSU problem or simply had motherboard with bad thermal pad. All i know is that it's impossible to have the results they claim and the error is on their side, somewhere. Where? That's THEIR problem to find. Most likely VRM throttling, but even if it's not, it's still THEIR error and THEIR problem to find what it is. This is the typical lab error. Lab lady wakes up after long night, goes to lab to perform tests. Instead of using a 20 μL micropipette, she grabs the 50 μL micropipette, effectively changing the stechiometry of the test by a factor superior of 2. The end result is affected accordingly. If the result doesn't match clinical reality, she is sent back the report as "impossible", explaining why. Thankfully, the lab lady has been trainned to accept logical arguments, so if impossible is impossible, the error is on her side, somewhere and it's HER job to find where. Rerunning the same test with the same wrong micropipette (motherboard) and arriving to the same wrong result, will never make an impossible result real. On the other hand, on gamersnexus, it appears that the impossible can become real, if you believe hard it's real and blame the rest on 9590s being defective (because the "characteristic trait", is nothing else than a euphemism to say "defective").

All humans have the potential to think logically (as in, they have the "equipment"). Unfortunately, not all manage to use their "equipment" on the right way, to allow logical thinking.

Taken straight from Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes. So much truth in a single sentence: "The improbable happens a lot, the impossible never". It's simply impossible for 9590 to underperform and by such great margin to an FX 3.2Ghz. If in gamersnexus they can't grasp this simple fact, it's another story.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Taken straight from Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes. So much truth in a single sentence: "The improbable happens a lot, the impossible never". It's simply impossible for 9590 to underperform and by such great margin to an FX 3.2Ghz. If in gamersnexus they can't grasp this simple fact, it's another story.


I shortened the quote, but gotta say good laughs.

If FX-9590 gets 16 fps lower than 3.2ghz FX, It throttled pretty bad. Since I didn't/don't follow on gamersnexus, I missed the entire thing but get enough here from what you guys lay out.... that they have no idea how to run a FX-9590.

Mine ran so hot at stock with 120.2 rads, I added another. Still able to heat soak the loop at stock settings, de-lidded the darn thing.

In order to accomplish lower than 3.2ghz FX frame rates, it would have to throttled to 2nd to last Pstate = P-State FID 0x8 - VID 0x25 - IDD 7 (12.00x - 1.087 V) - - - The next p-state up is 17x (3.4ghz).

sorry had to edit p-state info


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> I shortened the quote, but gotta say good laughs.
> 
> If FX-9590 gets 16 fps lower than 3.2ghz FX, It throttled pretty bad. Since I didn't/don't follow on gamersnexus, I missed the entire thing but get enough here from what you guys lay out.... that they have no idea how to run a FX-9590.
> 
> Mine ran so hot at stock with 120.2 rads, I added another. Still able to heat soak the loop at stock settings, de-lidded the darn thing.
> 
> In order to accomplish lower than 3.2ghz FX frame rates, it would have to throttled to 2nd to last Pstate = P-State FID 0x8 - VID 0x25 - IDD 7 (12.00x - 1.087 V) - - - The next p-state up is 17x (3.4ghz).
> 
> sorry had to edit p-state info


Exactly! Now, that's a logical conclusion! Consider that when VRMs throttle, the typical thing you see in an FX that doesn't use BCLOCK overclocking, is frequency dropping to 1.4Ghz every few seconds. So the CPU will be struggling between max clock and 1.4Ghz all the time. The end result, is that the effective performance of the FX, can very well be below the 3.2Ghz mark and probably closer to the x12 multi that you say.


----------



## Undervolter

If these are the "pro" reviewers that gamers rely upon, then it's a really bleak situation out there. Maybe the gamers of overclock.net should team up and make a collective management game review blog, where at least one can sleep safe that the results are technically sane.

EDIT: Once more, it's noteworthy, the amazing effectiveness of the general anti-AMD propaganda. ANYTHING wrong with an AMD rig, is ALWAYS fault of the CPU. Because, we all know, how "weak", "slow" and "so less good that Intel" they are. So, even before glaring evidence to the contrary, it never crossed their mind that MAYBE it's Asrock that's not up to the task... No! It's "characteristic trait of the FX9590". Way to go!!!










How to say:

"AMD claims that 9590 is their best Vishera. But it loses to 3.2Ghz. Well, this means, it's a characteristically bad chip".
"Asrock claims their motherboards can handle 220W. OK, that's a certainty then, because Asrock's word is good (not like AMD's that can't make a proper 4.7Ghz chip)".


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If these are the "pro" reviewers that gamers rely upon, then it's a really bleak situation out there. Maybe the gamers of overclock.net should team up and make a collective management game review blog, where at least one can sleep safe that the results are technically sane.
> 
> EDIT: Once more, it's noteworthy, the amazing effectiveness of the general anti-AMD propaganda. ANYTHING wrong with an AMD rig, is ALWAYS fault of the CPU. Because, we all know, how "weak", "slow" and "so less good that Intel" they are. So, even before glaring evidence to the contrary, it never crossed their mind that MAYBE it's Asrock that's not up to the task... No! It's "characteristic trait of the FX9590". Way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to say:
> 
> "AMD claims that 9590 is their best Vishera. But it loses to 3.2Ghz. Well, this means, it's a characteristically bad chip".
> "Asrock claims their motherboards can handle 220W. OK, that's a certainty then, because Asrock's word is good (not like AMD's that can't make a proper 4.7Ghz chip)".


Journalistic integrity and the interweb are at odds it seems.
Agree with much of what you have posted, especially the part about regardless of what motherboard he used, the results are so obviously flawed that any responsible journalist would have re-investigated the results before publishing them. Any logical, unbiased person , devoid of any responsibility to others, would sure question those results, wouldn't they? NOPE let's go ahead and post them as gospel and go out of our way to tell everyone that the FX 9590 is just that way, and it's completely normal for everyone to expect that kind of performance.









He just keeps digging a bigger hole, his responses are pretty thin . ( haven't looked for a while now though).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Journalistic integrity and the interweb are at odds it seems.
> Agree with much of what you have posted, especially the part about regardless of what motherboard he used, the results are so obviously flawed that any responsible journalist would have re-investigated the results before publishing them. Any logical, unbiased person , devoid of any responsibility to others, would sure question those results, wouldn't they? *NOPE let's go ahead and post them as gospel and go out of our way to tell everyone that the FX 9590 is just that way, and it's completely normal for everyone to expect that kind of performance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just keeps digging a bigger hole, his responses are pretty thin . ( haven't looked for a while now though).


I deal with this comment exclusively on LTT by one user who apparently had an FX8350 and it was a bad CPU (he had an MSI 970 board or something but then when he bought is intel CPU (i5) it magically beat everything his 8350 did...







I've had to set him to ignore as he often hunts down my comments to tell me how rubbish AMD are and how Zen will never amount to anything blah blah blah.

The FX is a weaker chip its dated but it isn't rubbish, it needs to be fine tuned to get the best from it which is also true but all this could of been avoided if mobo manufacturers didn't gimp on features and support, IMO the motherboards for the AM3+ where always a bit rubbish, I got very lucky that I spent a lot on my motherboard buying a UD5 which helped me avoid a lot of issues right off the bat. It really bugs me how there has been no advances in the motherboards (well in my eyes at least it seems that way?) *sigh*

There will always be an intel bias, I'm really hoping that AMD will pull out the stops with Zen but I can't help but feel it is going to be a very tough battle for them and will affect their launch tremendously, guys like him on that review site do nothing but harm AMD with botched testing because they simply don't know what they're doing. I watched a video recently where a 6300 was compared to the new i3 skylake, they put the 6300 in a rubbish board and couldn't overclock the ram past 1600mhz yet they clocked the ram on the i3 rig significantly... how is that a fair test? The tech journo industry needs a massive shake up because it is leading people very much astray.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Journalistic integrity and the interweb are at odds it seems.
> Agree with much of what you have posted, especially the part about regardless of what motherboard he used, the results are so obviously flawed that any responsible journalist would have re-investigated the results before publishing them. Any logical, unbiased person , devoid of any responsibility to others, would sure question those results, wouldn't they? *NOPE let's go ahead and post them as gospel and go out of our way to tell everyone that the FX 9590 is just that way, and it's completely normal for everyone to expect that kind of performance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just keeps digging a bigger hole, his responses are pretty thin . ( haven't looked for a while now though).
> 
> 
> 
> I deal with this comment exclusively on LTT by one user who apparently had an FX8350 and it was a bad CPU (he had an MSI 970 board or something but then when he bought is intel CPU (i5) it magically beat everything his 8350 did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had to set him to ignore as he often hunts down my comments to tell me how rubbish AMD are and how Zen will never amount to anything blah blah blah.
> 
> The FX is a weaker chip its dated but it isn't rubbish, it needs to be fine tuned to get the best from it which is also true but all this could of been avoided if mobo manufacturers didn't gimp on features and support, IMO the motherboards for the AM3+ where always a bit rubbish, I got very lucky that I spent a lot on my motherboard buying a UD5 which helped me avoid a lot of issues right off the bat. It really bugs me how there has been no advances in the motherboards (well in my eyes at least it seems that way?) *sigh*
> 
> There will always be an intel bias, I'm really hoping that AMD will pull out the stops with Zen but I can't help but feel it is going to be a very tough battle for them and will affect their launch tremendously, guys like him on that review site do nothing but harm AMD with botched testing because they simply don't know what they're doing. I watched a video recently where a 6300 was compared to the new i3 skylake, they put the 6300 in a rubbish board and couldn't overclock the ram past 1600mhz yet they clocked the ram on the i3 rig significantly... how is that a fair test? The tech journo industry needs a massive shake up because it is leading people very much astray.
Click to expand...

I tried very hard to set things up equally for both platforms here http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user.
Any mistakes I may have made in the data, were just that, but as far as trying to give each platform on a level playing field , Identical ram *slightly different timings due to platform differences* but same clockspeed, and monitored temps and clockspeeds to make sure there wasn't any throttling. In the pov ray 3.7 test the Intel did throttle, so I backed the speed down and made note of it . I locked the frequencies in order to take out differences in turbo modes and energy saving features.

My goodness his responses are awful, he tried to use * your mileage may vary * too. ( "We are seeing the issues on both. If your test methodology, location, or frame measurement differs from ours, your results will differ. ") What in the hell does that have to do with the numbers being screwed up in his own tests..... gah....


----------



## mus1mus

Talking about ZEN, Intel is rumored to release a 10C/20T Extreme CPU for X99 next year.

So maybe, ZEN is making a good BUZZ on the industry.

I really hope!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Talking about ZEN, Intel is rumored to release a 10C/20T Extreme CPU for X99 next year.
> 
> So maybe, ZEN is making a good BUZZ on the industry.
> 
> I really hope!


They would of been planned years before Zen in all honesty, I think AMD is being too slow in there production but then again with everyones bias towards intel they don't get enough cash money money. I think ZEN coming out next year is a massive flaw but then again we know nothing about Zen, can't predict how it will perform or if the motherboards will be much much MUCH better than the 990 releases (which I'm hoping because they're a shambles).


----------



## mus1mus

Planned way before? It's very likely false. Intel has been doing multi-core CPUs (XEONS) for applications other than end-users. And could have released them to end users way before present time if a solid competition is present.

The fact that they are rumuored to do so, means somethings up with the competition.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Planned way before? It's very likely false. Intel has been doing multi-core CPUs (XEONS) for applications other than end-users. And could have released them to end users way before present time if a solid competition is present.
> 
> The fact that they are rumuored to do so, means somethings up with the competition.


Hmm sorry but I disagree, the road map would of been in place a head of time, alas, we won't know till we know, you know?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hmm sorry but I disagree, the road map would of been in place a head of time, alas, we won't know till we know, you know?


I don't know. lel

The road map shows 8C Broadwell-E








So if they are rumuored to release it as 10C. meh


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If these are the "pro" reviewers that gamers rely upon, then it's a really bleak situation out there. Maybe the gamers of overclock.net should team up and make a collective management game review blog, where at least one can sleep safe that the results are technically sane.
> 
> EDIT: Once more, it's noteworthy, the amazing effectiveness of the general anti-AMD propaganda. ANYTHING wrong with an AMD rig, is ALWAYS fault of the CPU. Because, we all know, how "weak", "slow" and "so less good that Intel" they are. So, even before glaring evidence to the contrary, it never crossed their mind that MAYBE it's Asrock that's not up to the task... No! It's "characteristic trait of the FX9590". Way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to say:
> 
> "AMD claims that 9590 is their best Vishera. But it loses to 3.2Ghz. Well, this means, it's a characteristically bad chip".
> "Asrock claims their motherboards can handle 220W. OK, that's a certainty then, because Asrock's word is good (not like AMD's that can't make a proper 4.7Ghz chip)".


Another good laugh.

Less good than Intel. That's a good one! The reason why Intel does so good is because they charge a lot of money for their processors while only being x% faster. Most people in gaming situations buy expensive hardware for gaming. But if I recall, AMD holds the most gaming market on their console systems which 80% or better of average people game on. In example, my kids game far more on the xbox than the PC. My kids (ages range from 14 to 3yrs old) out number me (the PC gamer in the house) 3 to 1. While my gaming rig completely smashes their console, it's just easier for them to game on.

So now it is kinda lame that over priced Intel chips with poor iGPU are so over praised. Can buy into AMD APU and game happily and keep pocket costs down and have a burger on the way home.

Then people look at frame rates. More is better. But so often is it misunderstood and forgotten that anything over 30-40 FPS can't even be seen by the naked eyeball. After that, it's just a number chase much like benchmarking. I find it funny that FX 3.2ghz can game just the same as FX 4.7ghz or Intel 4ghz all the while just chasing some number to help justify spending 350$ on a processor. Sure you bought Intel and get good frame rates. But that money could have been spent on a bigger video card, SSD's and perhaps some other needed component to the PC, such as a nice pair of headphones or a gaming mouse.

If they shut off the FPS counter, All the experiences may come to light as being very similar no matter what CPU is being used so long as they set it all up properly. I can never tell the difference between 4ghz and 4.7ghz while my FPS counter is off. It's when I turn it on I can only actually "SEE" the difference solely by the number displayed. Other than that there, I just have fun and carry on my day. Intel AMD or even on my ARM quad core phone.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't know. lel
> 
> The road map shows 8C Broadwell-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if they are rumuored to release it as 10C. meh


Intel are sitting pretty atm, they don't have anything to worry about thanks to the bias rocking around on forums. Most people can't set up an AMD system either due to lack of patients or they buy poor products and combine them with the CPU then end up blaming the CPU which is all I ever see. So them releasing these Enthusiast chips is not really a major pain for them, on the plus side it gives more options to enthusiasts across the board.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Another good laugh.
> 
> Less good than Intel. That's a good one! The reason why Intel does so good is because they charge a lot of money for their processors while only being x% faster. Most people in gaming situations buy expensive hardware for gaming. But if I recall, AMD holds the most gaming market on their console systems which 80% or better of average people game on. In example, my kids game far more on the xbox than the PC. My kids (ages range from 14 to 3yrs old) out number me (the PC gamer in the house) 3 to 1. While my gaming rig completely smashes their console, it's just easier for them to game on.
> 
> So now it is kinda lame that over priced Intel chips with poor iGPU are so over praised. Can buy into AMD APU and game happily and keep pocket costs down and have a burger on the way home.
> 
> Then people look at frame rates. More is better. But so often is it misunderstood and forgotten that anything over 30-40 FPS can't even be seen by the naked eyeball. After that, it's just a number chase much like benchmarking. I find it funny that FX 3.2ghz can game just the same as FX 4.7ghz or Intel 4ghz all the while just chasing some number to help justify spending 350$ on a processor. Sure you bought Intel and get good frame rates. But that money could have been spent on a bigger video card, SSD's and perhaps some other needed component to the PC, such as a nice pair of headphones or a gaming mouse.
> 
> If they shut off the FPS counter, All the experiences may come to light as being very similar no matter what CPU is being used so long as they set it all up properly. I can never tell the difference between 4ghz and 4.7ghz while my FPS counter is off. It's when I turn it on I can only actually "SEE" the difference solely by the number displayed. Other than that there, I just have fun and carry on my day. Intel AMD or even on my ARM quad core phone.


I was okay with what you said other than the 30fps thing, I can tell the difference between 30-60-120 fps, I tried this out on a few games and I could tell, I even showed my brother who had the same opinion about the 30fps thing and I changed settings between a few rounds of counter strike and we swapped PCs, everytime I increased the FPS he said "there seems to be something wrong with your PC, 2 rounds ago it seemed slow but that last one it seemed quite fast"

I don't like the whole, you can't distinguish between FPS, personally I can tell and anything under 60fps bugs me. (i'm looking at you DayZ *shakes fist*)


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Intel are sitting pretty atm, they don't have anything to worry about thanks to the bias rocking around on forums. Most people can't set up an AMD system either due to lack of patients or they buy poor products and combine them with the CPU then end up blaming the CPU which is all I ever see. So them releasing these Enthusiast chips is not really a major pain for them, on the plus side it gives more options to enthusiasts across the board.


I cannot afford to build an Intel rig every year. So I purchase AMD. I am blind to Intel being better, however I see plain as day how much is in my bank from week to week.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I was okay with what you said other than the 30fps thing, I can tell the difference between 30-60-120 fps, I tried this out on a few games and I could tell, I even showed my brother who had the same opinion about the 30fps thing and I changed settings between a few rounds of counter strike and we swapped PCs, everytime I increased the FPS he said "there seems to be something wrong with your PC, 2 rounds ago it seemed slow but that last one it seemed quite fast"
> 
> I don't like the whole, you can't distinguish between FPS, personally I can tell and anything under 60fps bugs me. (i'm looking at you DayZ *shakes fist*)


OK that's fair enough. Then we can say My AMD rig rarely sees under 60 fps. ignoring my sig with NV 760, lets pretend I'm running 970's in SLI......


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> OK that's fair enough. Then we can say My AMD rig rarely sees under 60 fps. ignoring my sig with NV 760, lets pretend I'm running 970's in SLI......


Nom nom nom! You have 970's sli? I'm jealous! I recently discovered the benefits of bios modding lol.


----------



## mus1mus

lel. Bios modding on nvidia is rather plain.

Check out 290/X mods.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lel. Bios modding on nvidia is rather plain.
> 
> Check out 290/X mods.


Link me!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I was okay with what you said other than the 30fps thing, I can tell the difference between 30-60-120 fps, I tried this out on a few games and I could tell, I even showed my brother who had the same opinion about the 30fps thing and I changed settings between a few rounds of counter strike and we swapped PCs, everytime I increased the FPS he said "there seems to be something wrong with your PC, 2 rounds ago it seemed slow but that last one it seemed quite fast"
> 
> I don't like the whole, you can't distinguish between FPS, personally I can tell and anything under 60fps bugs me. (i'm looking at you DayZ *shakes fist*)


Agreed. I can clearly tell the difference in fps. 30fps is adequate but not good. 60fps is usually ok, but I find my sweet spot to be in the 120-140 fps range. Anything above that just makes the GPU work harder.

That said, maybe I'm pickier than most as I spent over a decade racing online and better fps is a necessity.


----------



## JerDerv

Because im running Freesync i prefer anything in the 45-75fps range. Which my computer does easily most of the time.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Because im running Freesync i prefer anything in the 45-75fps range. Which my computer does easily most of the time.


I just prefer POWHARRRR!!!


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lel. Bios modding on nvidia is rather plain.
> 
> Check out 290/X mods.


Gosh been bios modding for a long time, know a few fellas at CP that have been doing the same. I got some good juice from modding X1800XT. The file is up for grabs over there, however it's not so overboard that you couldn't air cool it. Have modded some other cards as well, but now a days I leave that for benchmarking more so than my daily rigs.


----------



## Kalistoval

eh does anyone here use After Effects I having a hard time rendering a project 1 minute and 20 seconds long. Its painfully slow rendering 720 x 480 its only 53 mb and took around an hour. I'm sure its something I'm doing wrong, by default it was rendering 1920 and that file took around 3 hrs lol anybody got any idea, here is what I'm working with.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Gosh been bios modding for a long time, know a few fellas at CP that have been doing the same. I got some good juice from modding X1800XT. The file is up for grabs over there, however it's not so overboard that you couldn't air cool it. Have modded some other cards as well, but now a days I leave that for benchmarking more so than my daily rigs.


Any links to that?

All I am saying is, nvidia bios modding is now very mature that all has been simplified into a single tool.
KBT, MBT.

On the AMD side, there are still a lot to be discovered. And it is a bit harder. But man, we are still in the early development but the things discovered by some fellas really does some magic.

Just 5 days ago or so, I cannot clock my 290 to 1250. Nor get a Graphics score good enough to boot.

Check out this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/400_50#post_24608230


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> eh does anyone here use After Effects I having a hard time rendering a project 1 minute and 20 seconds long. Its painfully slow rendering 720 x 480 its only 53 mb and took around an hour. I'm sure its something I'm doing wrong, by default it was rendering 1920 and that file took around 3 hrs lol anybody got any idea, here is what I'm working with.


If you had CUDA i would use that if i were you. I played with AE CS6 a bit and i saw an significant increase in performance.

Is your system fully stable? Maybe this video is helpful for you:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Another good laugh.
> 
> Less good than Intel. That's a good one! The reason why Intel does so good is because they charge a lot of money for their processors while only being x% faster. Most people in gaming situations buy expensive hardware for gaming. But if I recall, AMD holds the most gaming market on their console systems which 80% or better of average people game on. In example, my kids game far more on the xbox than the PC. My kids (ages range from 14 to 3yrs old) out number me (the PC gamer in the house) 3 to 1. While my gaming rig completely smashes their console, it's just easier for them to game on.
> 
> So now it is kinda lame that over priced Intel chips with poor iGPU are so over praised. Can buy into AMD APU and game happily and keep pocket costs down and have a burger on the way home.
> 
> Then people look at frame rates. More is better. But so often is it misunderstood and forgotten that anything over 30-40 FPS can't even be seen by the naked eyeball. After that, it's just a number chase much like benchmarking. I find it funny that FX 3.2ghz can game just the same as FX 4.7ghz or Intel 4ghz all the while just chasing some number to help justify spending 350$ on a processor. Sure you bought Intel and get good frame rates. But that money could have been spent on a bigger video card, SSD's and perhaps some other needed component to the PC, such as a nice pair of headphones or a gaming mouse.
> 
> If they shut off the FPS counter, All the experiences may come to light as being very similar no matter what CPU is being used so long as they set it all up properly. I can never tell the difference between 4ghz and 4.7ghz while my FPS counter is off. It's when I turn it on I can only actually "SEE" the difference solely by the number displayed. Other than that there, I just have fun and carry on my day. Intel AMD or even on my ARM quad core phone.
> 
> 
> 
> I was okay with what you said other than the 30fps thing, I can tell the difference between 30-60-120 fps, I tried this out on a few games and I could tell, I even showed my brother who had the same opinion about the 30fps thing and I changed settings between a few rounds of counter strike and we swapped PCs, everytime I increased the FPS he said "there seems to be something wrong with your PC, 2 rounds ago it seemed slow but that last one it seemed quite fast"
> 
> I don't like the whole, you can't distinguish between FPS, personally I can tell and anything under 60fps bugs me. (i'm looking at you DayZ *shakes fist*)
Click to expand...

This is because it is a myth. The reason 24hz for tvs was picked was it was the lowest frame rate that was able to be seen as smooth motion. Also couple this with the high cost of film ( talking about when TV was new )

Human eyes seer far more then 120fps although the actual number does differ from Person to person.

Just Google it. I don't feel like paying a bunch of links. It does not take long to find


----------



## Kalistoval

I have a 390, So I cant use cuda. Imo cuda only helps during Ray tracing and that's only because Adobe hasn't or wont implement an AMD variant. Some how they support OpenCL but still cannot use the GPU for Ray tracing pretty shady if you ask me. As far as the file though it is visually flawless. I'm pretty sure some settings are not right.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> This is because it is a myth. The reason 24hz for tvs was picked was it was the lowest frame rate that was able to be seen as smooth motion. Also couple this with the high cost of film ( talking about when TV was new )
> 
> Human eyes seer far more then 120fps although the actual number does differ from Person to person.
> 
> Just Google it. I don't feel like paying a bunch of links. It does not take long to find


Lol so you agree with me then Mega Man...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have a 390, So I cant use cuda. Imo cuda only helps during Ray tracing and that's only because Adobe hasn't or wont implement an AMD variant. Some how they support OpenCL but still cannot use the GPU for Ray tracing pretty shady if you ask me. As far as the file though it is visually flawless. I'm pretty sure some settings are not right.


Is this illustrator? I used an AMD card for ages with illustrator, you should be fine.


----------



## Mega Man

@benjiw correct


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> This is because it is a myth. The reason 24hz for tvs was picked was it was the lowest frame rate that was able to be seen as smooth motion. Also couple this with the high cost of film ( talking about when TV was new )
> 
> Human eyes seer far more then 120fps although the actual number does differ from Person to person.
> 
> Just Google it. I don't feel like paying a bunch of links. It does not take long to find


Meh I'll take your word on it. It's fine by me. My games run smooth with AMD processor which is better than Intel any ways. (that's a joke poke not intended for anything other than JK yo)

But seriously. Let's talk higher frame rates then.

Can't tell the difference from 250 - 300 fps.......


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes I also noticed a lot of my postes came out as anonymous as well. Oh well. Still what a bunch of tards. Another error in the review is the reviewer did not state in the original article which 990 fatality board he used. There are two.


I left another message, in reply to yours, asking whether they will defend themselves. I don't know if they will publish that. I replied to you more or less: "Are you crazy? This would mean sacrificing their ego to the altar of truth. It's much better attributing everything on AMD not knowing how to manufacture the CPU, than admit error. Because they basically claim that AMD knows how to make the low end FX, but not the high end FX, causing it to lose FPS. AMD hasn't noticed that is producing defective CPUs, but the "gurus" on gamersnexus have! So they prefer denial, a method tried and tested by politicians."

Also left these 2 links to have a good laugh with Asrock and her reputation of TDP support:

1) Stilt on Asrock:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1580212/win-10-locking-up-hardware-a-possible-reason/10#post_24598444

2) Photographic evidence on how much you can rely on Asrock's TDP declarations:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1800623

"On the door of the deaf, you can knock as long as you like". But i am sure, that apart this, the guys in gamersnexus are in good faith and do an honest mistake."

Because his only fig leaf is "Asrock supports it!" (So Asrock can't be at fault. It's more logical to say that AMD doesn't know how to manufacture 9590).

Added:

"Amazing how other game review sites have still to "discover" the "characteristic trait of the FX9590" that loses 16 fps to the 3.2Ghz counterpart, isn't it?

www.techspot.com/review/1089-fallout-4-benchmarks/page5.html

Hey, but what do they know! We have our little secret!"

I am going to ridicule them to death.

Added:

"Saving face is important. But trying to do it the wrong way, brings only ridicule. May i propose the face saving technique i would follow? "Guys, we must revise all our benchmarks done on the FX9590, because although the result was impossible, we attributed it in good faith to the CPU, instead of the motherboard. To our defense, the motherboards were provided by AMD and we didn't think that they would be the problem, so we prefered to blame the whole issue to the CPU instead having "characteristic traits of dropping FPS. Instead, we have been doing a systematic error, this is why systematically we got wrong results. We will update our charts in all involved benchmarks ASAP".

That's how it's done, gentlemen."

P.S: Their policy is clear: "Deny, deny, deny. At the end they will get tired and leave us alone. Most people don't read comments anyway, we have to protect our prestige".


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Meh I'll take your word on it. It's fine by me. My games run smooth with AMD processor which is better than Intel any ways. (that's a joke poke not intended for anything other than JK yo)
> 
> But seriously. Let's talk higher frame rates then.
> 
> Can't tell the difference from 250 - 300 fps.......


well that depends..if it's steady frame rate then no...if it's varying between 250 and 300 yeah you can tell the difference...your eye distinguishes that the flow of frames has changed....same thing when you drop below 60fps on 60hz monitor just not as noticeable that far up...I try to keep over 100 fps on my 1080p 60hz monitor because my eye sees the difference between 100 and 60 extremely easy...night and day in multiplayer gaming...this is why poorly optimized titles anger me...for instance I'm getting over 100 fps most of the time on fallout 4 nearly maxed out but black ops 3 is s damn framerate nightmare often times I can't keep 60fps...with two 290s at 1080p


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes I also noticed a lot of my postes came out as anonymous as well. Oh well. Still what a bunch of tards. Another error in the review is the reviewer did not state in the original article which 990 fatality board he used. There are two.
> 
> 
> 
> I left another message, in reply to yours, asking whether they will defend themselves. I don't know if they will publish that. I replied to you more or less: "Are you crazy? This would mean sacrificing their ego to the altar of truth. It's much better attributing everything on AMD not knowing how to manufacture the CPU, than admit error. Because they basically claim that AMD knows how to make the low end FX, but not the high end FX, causing it to lose FPS. AMD hasn't noticed that is producing defective CPUs, but the "gurus" on gamersnexus have! So they prefer denial, a method tried and tested by politicians."
> 
> Also left these 2 links to have a good laugh with Asrock and her reputation of TDP support:
> 
> 1) Stilt on Asrock:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580212/win-10-locking-up-hardware-a-possible-reason/10#post_24598444
> 
> 2) Photographic evidence on how much you can rely on Asrock's TDP declarations:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1800623
> 
> "On the door of the deaf, you can knock as long as you like". But i am sure, that apart this, the guys in gamersnexus are in good faith and do an honest mistake."
> 
> Because his only fig leaf is "Asrock supports it!" (So Asrock can't be at fault. It's more logical to say that AMD doesn't know how to manufacture 9590).
> 
> Added:
> 
> "Amazing how other game review sites have still to "discover" the "characteristic trait of the FX9590" that loses 16 fps to the 3.2Ghz counterpart, isn't it?
> 
> www.techspot.com/review/1089-fallout-4-benchmarks/page5.html
> 
> Hey, but what do they know! We have our little secret!"
> 
> I am going to ridicule them to death.
> 
> Added:
> 
> "Saving face is important. But trying to do it the wrong way, brings only ridicule. May i propose the face saving technique i would follow? "Guys, we must revise all our benchmarks done on the FX9590, because although the result was impossible, we attributed it in good faith to the CPU, instead of the motherboard. To our defense, the motherboards were provided by AMD and we didn't think that they would be the problem, so we prefered to blame the whole issue to the CPU instead having "characteristic traits of dropping FPS. Instead, we have been doing a systematic error, this is why systematically we got wrong results. We will update our charts in all involved benchmarks ASAP".
> 
> That's how it's done, gentlemen."
> 
> P.S: Their policy is clear: "Deny, deny, deny. At the end they will get tired and leave us alone. Most people don't read comments anyway, we have to protect our prestige".
Click to expand...

I see "someone" resorted to car analogies in the thread... sort of humorous


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see "someone" resorted to car analogies in the thread... sort of humorous


My bad..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see "someone" resorted to car analogies in the thread... sort of humorous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad..
Click to expand...

Lol , I was referring to "benchmark referee" in the Fallout 4 tests on gamersnexus


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see "someone" resorted to car analogies in the thread... sort of humorous


Yes, i saw it. I think is safe to say that they are not in good faith. I try to give the benefit of the doubt, but when you point out the error, explain and give the solution on a silver platter and they carry on trying to find sorry excuses, then the time of good faith is over. There are 2 options remaining for their motives and none of them is flattering.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well that depends..if it's steady frame rate then no...if it's varying between 250 and 300 yeah you can tell the difference...your eye distinguishes that the flow of frames has changed....same thing when you drop below 60fps on 60hz monitor just not as noticeable that far up...I try to keep over 100 fps on my 1080p 60hz monitor because my eye sees the difference between 100 and 60 extremely easy...night and day in multiplayer gaming...this is why poorly optimized titles anger me...for instance I'm getting over 100 fps most of the time on fallout 4 nearly maxed out but black ops 3 is s damn framerate nightmare often times I can't keep 60fps...with two 290s at 1080p


That's your problem right there! Your using AMD cards with infamous micro-stutter. Very typical for AMD/ATI cards. Always has been.

Then while online gaming trying to distinguish from net/bullet lag or actual FPS or stutter issues.

No physx capabilities so can't blame AMD for something there.....

Haven't tried v-sync yet, so not really sure if it would help any above AMD VGA type issues......


----------



## mus1mus

wot?

And microstutter don't happen on nVidia cards?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> wot?
> 
> And microstutter don't happen on nVidia cards?


Nvidia has a special 28 GB/s VRAM layer to prevent it.


----------



## mus1mus

Doesn't mean they don't happen.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Doesn't mean they don't happen.


Haven't seen any issues while playing CSGO at 300-350fps here.


----------



## mus1mus

They are not limited to having an AMD card. They happen. Admit it or not.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Nvidia has a special 28 GB/s VRAM layer to prevent it.


I was being sarcastic. The 970's false specs were exposed via microstutter seen by enthusiasts.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They are not limited to having an AMD card. They happen. Admit it or not.


Nope, will never admit to it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I was being sarcastic. The 970's false specs were exposed via microstutter seen by enthusiasts.


The whole 970 4 GB saga was a storm in a glass of water...

I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and i can fully utilize the 4 GB like many other people without performance loss. The issue people had was not with all the 970 cards it appeared because some had problems and other don't.

I don't know exactly what t hey did but some problems were solved via drivers.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Nope, will never admit to it.


Fanboi!


----------



## hurricane28

Some of my best scores, i still think my 8350 is bottlenecking my GPU


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my best scores, i still think my 8350 is bottlenecking my GPU


How?


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5196034/fs/5230732/fs/5456740

Where's the bottleneck?

If you look at the chart, even the TI cannot fully saturate PCIe 2.0 FX platform nor produce Graphics score that is limited by the FX platform.

STAHP believing them fan bois. I've been there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How?


I'm kidding of course. There is no way that an 4.8 GHz can bottleneck an 970 in any case possible.

When are you doing to show some good scores with your card dude? You recently learned how to mod your bios so i am waiting for some nice scores from your side


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I'm kidding of course. There is no way that an 4.8 GHz can bottleneck an 970 in any case possible.
> 
> When are you doing to show some good scores with your card dude? You recently learned how to mod your bios so i am waiting for some nice scores from your side


Too busy to be waving my E-Peen for now, they'll be coming soon enough.







what's your valley score?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Too busy to be waving my E-Peen for now, they'll be coming soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your valley score?


Okay, i am busy too but somehow i find some time to do it lol I didn't run valley. Might run it tomorrow if i have some spare time.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, i am busy too but somehow i find some time to do it lol I didn't run valley. Might run it tomorrow if i have some spare time.


I have 8 projects for uni and 5 client jobs to complete over the next 3 weeks. I don't have the time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have 8 projects for uni and 5 client jobs to complete over the next 3 weeks. I don't have the time.


Ah i see, well good luck with that.


----------



## warpuck

While I am waiting on my SSD RMA return, using a WD black HDD. Gaming is not as smooth as it used to be. Can it be reason other than than the games don't use enough ram ? Got 16 GB, Should be enough. Processor is running at 5.0 Ghz. Never heard or have seen anything about that. Yes, I am using a Asrock Extreme9 and it handles 8 cores @ 1.51 volts.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know exactly what t hey did


This is the one accurate part of your post.

There is no way to "solve" 28 GB/s + XOR contention by doing anything but _disguising_ the problem.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> That's your problem right there! Your using AMD cards with infamous micro-stutter. Very typical for AMD/ATI cards. Always has been.
> 
> Then while online gaming trying to distinguish from net/bullet lag or actual FPS or stutter issues.
> 
> No physx capabilities so can't blame AMD for something there.....
> 
> Haven't tried v-sync yet, so not really sure if it would help any above AMD VGA type issues......


not the case at all...I noticed the same thing on my previous nvidia cards it's a fps difference...some people are more sensitive to it than others...I've experienced micro stutter on a lot of cards over the years from both sides...usually it's because of poor optimization on a game or because the drivers suck for that title (looking at amd moreso here)...in fact in the specific issue with call of duty on the zombie map two specific points cause two to the second freezes...frame droid to 0....this does not happen on nvidia cards only amd cards...nvidia cards get a slight frame drop but nothing major....bad optimization and bias on that map the most..yet with fallout four and 1440p downsampled to 1080p it runs over 100fps and looks much better...nvidia also has no issues here


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> While I am waiting on my SSD RMA return, using a WD black HDD. Gaming is not as smooth as it used to be. Can it be reason other than than the games don't use enough ram ? Got 16 GB, Should be enough. Processor is running at 5.0 Ghz. Never heard or have seen anything about that. Yes, I am using a Asrock Extreme9 and it handles 8 cores @ 1.51 volts.


interesting you say that. i just migrated my games off my second SSD to a 7200rpm and i noticed game lag not frame drop just a very light stutter that wasnt there before... might have to grab a 1tb ssd to fit all my games onto


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just for fun









http://valid.x86.fr/munfnu


----------



## mattg

WOW!!! the gains from going to the sabretooth when overclocking is nuts!!

this is even without the fan blowing on the back of the socket and not fine tuned yet only played with a couple settings



seriously didnt think the killer was as bad as everyone was saying until i got this :/

(im on air) only ran 2 passes but just testing so far


----------



## Vencenzo

Been awhile guys what's happening?

Just dropping in to give a heads up for anyone who plays/plans to play the MMO Neverwinter. Win10+NW+FX chip doesn't work at the moment. Threading gets screwed up and you get 7-20 fps.

Pretty much had no other issues with Win10 or win10 280x drivers.

Looking forward to more dx12.

Later.


----------



## mus1mus

4.6










Just a little tip, the board is as capable as the top dog 990FX. But always take precautions when Overclocking.

Take it slow. And learn the board's and your chip's strength.

You are still in the comfortable zone for the VRM and the socket but air is as important to the VRMs as to the cores.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little tip, the board is as capable as the top dog 990FX. But always take precautions when Overclocking.
> 
> Take it slow. And learn the board's and your chip's strength.
> 
> You are still in the comfortable zone for the VRM and the socket but air is as important to the VRMs as to the cores.


thats for sure. vrm isnt to bad gets alot of blow by from the noctor cooler the killer was a lost cause tho it heated up chronic i allways had throttling even at 4.5.

4.6 is about the most i can pull out of stable 1.4v atm have to beef up abit to get it to 4.8 but that starts pushing the air cooling boundarys and im not sure how i feel about running 1.45v ish on air?

what do you think?


----------



## mus1mus

1.5 may be your boundaries. Dual tower right?

But that is also dependent to your ambient and case airflow optimisation.

I did spend a bit of time on a Silver Arrow and 1.5 is the highest I can dial on it. But that is also due to playing in a 30+C ambient.

4.8 and you will be needing a fan on the VRM for sure.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1.5 may be your boundaries. Dual tower right?
> 
> But that is also dependent to your ambient and case airflow optimisation.
> 
> I did spend a bit of time on a Silver Arrow and 1.5 is the highest I can dial on it. But that is also due to playing in a 30+C ambient.
> 
> 4.8 and you will be needing a fan on the VRM for sure.


is there much gain (percieved gain) of 4.8 over 4.6 or is it more 5ghz over 4.8?


----------



## mattg

did 10 passes to check heat soak looks like socket doesent go above 70 (this is without adding the rear socket fan back so will be interesting to see if that makes any difference)

looks like its stable on that voltage for now i will need to read that full over clocking tutorial and see what else i can change want to try bring it down to 1.4v flat to just going for a safe clock atm need the stability for now untill i have more time to test!


----------



## mus1mus

The gains from 4.6-4.8 is pretty good.

I didnt make a quantifiable analysis but I am leaning towards 4.6-4.8 to be more noticeable than 4.8 to 5.0. Maybe because of the excitement or the anticipation to reach 5.0 that2 shadows the feeling of satisfaction off the performance gains.

Honestly, it's like, "oh! 5 Jugahurtz. Now what?" kind of feeling rather than, "5.0 GHz really kicks some bollocks!"

You aim so much for it that after reaching it, you are more likely to aim to be better or get higher clocks than your peers.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> thats for sure. vrm isnt to bad gets alot of blow by from the noctor cooler the killer was a lost cause tho it heated up chronic i allways had throttling even at 4.5.
> 
> 4.6 is about the most i can pull out of stable 1.4v atm have to beef up abit to get it to 4.8 but that starts pushing the air cooling boundarys and im not sure how i feel about running 1.45v ish on air?
> 
> what do you think?


----------



## Mega Man

Methinks you need a caselabs


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Methinks you need a caselabs


I like their modular design, but I can't justify the import tax and price tag. Great cases but I doubt I'll ever own one. I want to start a business up doing cases from acrylic, I've a few designs, I even offered them to Parvum but they never responded.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I like their modular design, but I can't justify the import tax and price tag. Great cases but I doubt I'll ever own one. I want to start a business up doing cases from acrylic, I've a few designs, I even offered them to Parvum but they never responded.


downside to that is acrylic can be tough on rma because a lot of people overtighten things...and expect to much from it...interesting concept though I think you could make it work...cable management would be paramount in a case like that


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I like their modular design, but I can't justify the import tax and price tag. Great cases but I doubt I'll ever own one. I want to start a business up doing cases from acrylic, I've a few designs, I even offered them to Parvum but they never responded.
> 
> 
> 
> downside to that is acrylic can be tough on rma because a lot of people overtighten things...and expect to much from it...interesting concept though I think you could make it work...cable management would be paramount in a case like that
Click to expand...

That and one scuff mark makes them un-salable.


----------



## Johan45

I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya


WCCFTECH


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That and one scuff mark makes them un-salable.


Parvum seem to doing incredibly well? Also I'm not liking the new look of the forum.


----------



## mus1mus

Why not?

It's black, it's hiddeous. Why u no like et?


----------



## Johan45

Yep WCCFTECH and what's wrong with the new look? I admit it was a bit different when I came backe but figured it out pretty quickly. As long as nothings broken it's fine


----------



## mus1mus

If that rumor is true, makes late adopters silly buying the 60X. The K will be priced half of it soon.


----------



## Johan45

Yeah I hate it when they do that.
This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yep WCCFTECH and what's wrong with the new look? I admit it was a bit different when I came backe but figured it out pretty quickly. As long as nothings broken it's fine


Its borked on my macbook, all the flames are not padded enough and are being covered up by the avatar container, bright blue buttons are weirding me out too. *puts on tin foil hat*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.


Damn dude.......nice run


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.


No need to reintroduce you to Intel's play-god tactics.

I wonder what made them consider pulling out the 10-core Xeon for enthusiasts though. Zen maybe?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya


14 mm 150 watts... suppose it will be tough to cool?


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*


How do you solve it with the side panel? Cut a hole in it?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> How do you solve it with the side panel? Cut a hole in it?


I have a Phantom 530 and its side panel lets me fit in a fairly slim 140mm fan (Aerocool). But I leave a small gap at the top for air by only screwing in the bottom thumbscrew in the back fully. As I recall, I just partially screw in the top one.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> How do you solve it with the side panel? Cut a hole in it?


The 500R has a solid door and a mesh door, the mesh door is on the back so my socket fan can breathe and I'm going to do a window mod on the solid one eventually.









TBH even if it was a solid panel I'd just cut a hole into it then buy a fan grill or some mesh panel and mod it to look nice.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 14 mm 150 watts... suppose it will be tough to cool?


probably.

Haswell-E is not that hot BTW.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
Click to expand...

Good job, I suppose a 5.4 ghz 6800k with it's 8670D wouldn't be able to muster much of a challenge, would it? I ran FS on it a couple times, but I lost the scores when the SSD decided life wasn't worth living


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
Click to expand...

Thanks Sarge, just having trouble getting the mem up on this board. Or it's win10 doesn't like FSB increases
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to reintroduce you to Intel's play-god tactics.
> 
> I wonder what made them consider pulling out the 10-core Xeon for enthusiasts though. Zen maybe?
Click to expand...

Why not if you can sell more 1K CPUs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 mm 150 watts... suppose it will be tough to cool?
Click to expand...

Be a hell of a lot more transistors. Most likely
The 6800 isn't going to cut it I imagine


----------



## mus1mus

They are worth more than 1K (3X at least) on a server platform.









So long the "you don't need more than a quad core" era.


----------



## Mega Man

i agree with i dont like the new look, the black at the top pulls your eye up, they either need to make the backgrounds black/grey or remake the top blue

same with the dark blue buttons, i know we said it was hard to see, but this is like hi i am blind mode * not an insult, some people need it, i dont *
is anyone else sick of hearing people not read the warranty then make a idiotic request " i have been using this product "only" a year, can i have my money back please ".......

i mean seriously ? going further then the same people complain the prices are too high.....


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i agree with i dont like the new look, the black at the top pulls your eye up, they either need to make the backgrounds black/grey or remake the top blue
> 
> same with the dark blue buttons, i know we said it was hard to see, but this is like hi i am blind mode * not an insult, some people need it, i dont *
> is anyone else sick of hearing people not read the warranty then make a idiotic request " i have been using this product "only" a year, can i have my money back please ".......
> 
> i mean seriously ? going further then the same people complain the prices are too high.....


Second^


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run


That is a nice run. BTW Sarge, Im wondering something. On your 8350 doing just the cpu multi overclock, do you have your HT Link Speed automatically drop from 2600mhz to 2200mhz? If so, is there a way to get it to stay at 2600? Anytime I set it to the stock 2600 it reverts right back to 2200. Hoping you know this


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge, just having trouble getting the mem up on this board. Or it's win10 doesn't like FSB increases
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to reintroduce you to Intel's play-god tactics.
> 
> I wonder what made them consider pulling out the 10-core Xeon for enthusiasts though. Zen maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if you can sell more 1K CPUs?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14 mm 150 watts... suppose it will be tough to cool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a hell of a lot more transistors. Most likely
> The 6800 isn't going to cut it I imagine
Click to expand...

I could get my mem to run 2600 on my ITX board but I don't know how I'll go with this one but you've set the bar pretty high








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice run. BTW Sarge, Im wondering something. On your 8350 doing just the cpu multi overclock, do you have your HT Link Speed automatically drop from 2600mhz to 2200mhz? If so, is there a way to get it to stay at 2600? Anytime I set it to the stock 2600 it reverts right back to 2200. Hoping you know this
Click to expand...

2600Mhz HT, I just set it in bioe and it doesn't move from there (2600 is stock btw)


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The 500R has a solid door and a mesh door, the mesh door is on the back so my socket fan can breathe and I'm going to do a window mod on the solid one eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH even if it was a solid panel I'd just cut a hole into it then buy a fan grill or some mesh panel and mod it to look nice.


Ah, if i didn't have my LED strip i would've done the same


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

It's time to say good bye. I sold my PC locally for $1000, and (another) Gaming laptop. Would have preferred straight cash, but no one was going to offer me $1500-2000 in cash (excluding obvious scam offers). I will be saving up for a new PC in 2017-2018. Until then I'll stick with whatever I have. Going to miss the powerhouse of 5GHz Vishera + 2x 290X. Next build will be straight up big air cooling. Learned I was too lazy to take care of my loop constantly. I'll still visit time to time since this thread is lively.


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It's time to say good bye. I sold my PC locally for $1000, and (another) Gaming laptop. Would have preferred straight cash, but no one was going to offer me $1500-2000 in cash (excluding obvious scam offers). I will be saving up for a new PC in 2017-2018. Until then I'll stick with whatever I have. Going to miss the powerhouse of 5GHz Vishera + 2x 290X. Next build will be straight up big air cooling. Learned I was too lazy to take care of my loop constantly. I'll still visit time to time since this thread is lively.


I will agree with Mus1mus' reaction. Gaming laptop??? That is an abomination before the gods of gaming and everything overclock.net stands for! It reminds me those people who buy a Blu-Ray, encode it to mp4 and then go watch it on the tiny screens of the mobile devices. I mean, why do you even bother?

This is overclock.net treason! How can you go from 2x290 to...laptop???







Repent! Repent! Are you ill???









Just kidding. Don't leave the AMD forum just for that.


----------



## mus1mus

It was actually a combination of a lot of things.

IMO, even with a stock FX, a gaming laptop will fail to match the experience, dollar to dollah!.

It is also an impractical accessory these days! A Playstation will be a better choice than a 15" nor 17" inch lappy.

Laptops' time were way so yesterday. Almost everything you can do with one is now covered up by more handy devices. With some exceptions that are clearly not in the realm of a laptop anyways.

Sad but true, it will be a shock!

Lastly, going air cooling from a custom loop? I mean no offense, but the development for aircooling is already stagnant. And chips get harder and harder to cool (even with the advancements brought by die-shrink). Transistor density is still your enemy.

Unless of course, you plan on and/or this forum suddenly wakes up with a different name (like most of us, surprised, annoyed, by the new look of this forum) to StockClocks.net









Anyways, I believe you have a good reason going that way.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It's time to say good bye. I sold my PC locally for $1000, and (another) Gaming laptop. Would have preferred straight cash, but no one was going to offer me $1500-2000 in cash (excluding obvious scam offers). I will be saving up for a new PC in 2017-2018. Until then I'll stick with whatever I have. Going to miss the powerhouse of 5GHz Vishera + 2x 290X. Next build will be straight up big air cooling. Learned I was too lazy to take care of my loop constantly. I'll still visit time to time since this thread is lively.


You feel that way right now but as the time comes closer to getting your new PC your mind will start to drift towards the thoughts of sugar plum waterblocks dancing in your head. I've had several instances where I said I would not watercool again but here I am still going strong lol.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge, just having trouble getting the mem up on this board. Or it's win10 doesn't like FSB increases
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to reintroduce you to Intel's play-god tactics.
> 
> I wonder what made them consider pulling out the 10-core Xeon for enthusiasts though. Zen maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if you can sell more 1K CPUs?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14 mm 150 watts... suppose it will be tough to cool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a hell of a lot more transistors. Most likely
> The 6800 isn't going to cut it I imagine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get my mem to run 2600 on my ITX board but I don't know how I'll go with this one but you've set the bar pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a nice run. BTW Sarge, Im wondering something. On your 8350 doing just the cpu multi overclock, do you have your HT Link Speed automatically drop from 2600mhz to 2200mhz? If so, is there a way to get it to stay at 2600? Anytime I set it to the stock 2600 it reverts right back to 2200. Hoping you know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2600Mhz HT, I just set it in bioe and it doesn't move from there (2600 is stock btw)
Click to expand...

Well you know what they say about bars, they're meant to be bent twisted and broken.....or was that rules? Any way working my way slowly through the benches to plant flags for us Canucks


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Ah, if i didn't have my LED strip i would've done the same


I'm going to mold my window into the curve or indent, whatever you want to call it, I cba with a full window in all honesty I think i might look a bit rubbish.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It's time to say good bye. I sold my PC locally for $1000, and (another) Gaming laptop. Would have preferred straight cash, but no one was going to offer me $1500-2000 in cash (excluding obvious scam offers). I will be saving up for a new PC in 2017-2018. Until then I'll stick with whatever I have. Going to miss the powerhouse of 5GHz Vishera + 2x 290X. Next build will be straight up big air cooling. Learned I was too lazy to take care of my loop constantly. I'll still visit time to time since this thread is lively.


My loop has been going for over a year now and I've no issues other than tubing going weird. Not sure why you feel air is better because for me, I love watercooling, it helped me hit 5ghz, and keeps my flat nice and warm for probably a fraction of the cost and time.

Sad to see you go tbh, not sure why you've had such a bad time with your loop exactly but please don't leave the forum because of it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge, just having trouble getting the mem up on this board. Or it's win10 doesn't like FSB increases
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to reintroduce you to Intel's play-god tactics.
> 
> I wonder what made them consider pulling out the 10-core Xeon for enthusiasts though. Zen maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if you can sell more 1K CPUs?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14 mm 150 watts... suppose it will be tough to cool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a hell of a lot more transistors. Most likely
> The 6800 isn't going to cut it I imagine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get my mem to run 2600 on my ITX board but I don't know how I'll go with this one but you've set the bar pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a nice run. BTW Sarge, Im wondering something. On your 8350 doing just the cpu multi overclock, do you have your HT Link Speed automatically drop from 2600mhz to 2200mhz? If so, is there a way to get it to stay at 2600? Anytime I set it to the stock 2600 it reverts right back to 2200. Hoping you know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2600Mhz HT, I just set it in bioe and it doesn't move from there (2600 is stock btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you know what they say about bars, they're meant to be bent twisted and broken.....or was that rules? Any way working my way slowly through the benches to plant flags for us Canucks
Click to expand...

Well then.....I think i might just have to move my loop over just for this if time permits it









I'll have it all together this time next week


----------



## MCCrow

Hi guys!

I've got a really weird thing going on here.
I just noticed thanks to CPUID HWmonitor that none of the voltage set in the Bios are reached by the components ( that explain the stability issue).

Its weird considering I got a RM750 power supply (rated gold) and *only* a FX-8320 and a R9 280X, 4 dimms, 1 HDD 1 SSD... 3 fans.

I'm wondering, since I installed bitfenix extensions on most of powering cables, if it's cause by that.

Or maybe I've underestimated the power hungryness when I build this system...

( for example, I've set my DRAM Voltage to 1.66V and it stays 1.64... my CPU Vcore to 1.4 with DVID to 0.1 ( wich should do 1.5V) but it stays at 1.44 at full load.
and everything is Under the supposed voltage... this is so weird.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCrow*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I've got a really weird thing going on here.
> I just noticed thanks to CPUID HWmonitor that none of the voltage set in the Bios are reached by the components ( that explain the stability issue).
> 
> Its weird considering I got a RM750 power supply (rated gold) and *only* a FX-8320 and a R9 280X, 4 dimms, 1 HDD 1 SSD... 3 fans.
> 
> I'm wondering, since I installed bitfenix extensions on most of powering cables, if it's cause by that.
> 
> Or maybe I've underestimated the power hungryness when I build this system...
> 
> ( for example, I've set my DRAM Voltage to 1.66V and it stays 1.64... my CPU Vcore to 1.4 with DVID to 0.1 ( wich should do 1.5V) but it stays at 1.44 at full load.
> and everything is Under the supposed voltage... this is so weird.


Those are normal. There's a thing called droop. And motherboards vary in showing those voltages.

Be wary if your 12V, 5V, and 3.3V rails (can be shown by HWINFO) are flactuating significantly under load.

I should say, you are maybe running things warm. (3 fans)


----------



## Undervolter

OK, i finally got the order i was expecting, with the GPU+SSD+HDD+FX8300... Results...vary...

1) The GPU works fine, but i can't believe how much junk Nvidia has put in these drivers!!! I am pretty sure i don't need the 3 things on the right. The "optimization" thing i don't know about. Is it necessary? It's MINDBLOWING, how many outbound connection alerts i got from the firewall as soon as i installed this Nvidia junk. Unbelievable!

Tomorrow, i am going to format and do clean install. I can leave outside all this crap, right?



2) On to the CPU. It's the LAST TIME i buy Gigabyte... This is the CPU. Manufactured July 2015. Or is it 7th week of 2015? Not sure if it's month or week...



Since i took it off, my 8320 turns out was manufactured November 2014



Here's the catch! On the same motherboard, it's like they are two different CPUs. The FX8300 can't overclock to 4Ghz. Can't undervolt much either. I get boot failure message if i change settings. If i leave on auto, it works. Apparently, in F2G (beta) BIOS, which is the only other BIOS aside the first one, Gigabyte fixed the double boot, but the FX8300 can't do anything. I suspect because of the low default voltage (1.16v). Now maybe in F1 BIOS things were better, i don't know... The FX8320 overclocks to 4Ghz no problem, because stock voltage is 1.325v and it needs 1.28v only.

So basically, at least with F2G i can't do anything. I tried 3.5Ghz and it works, but any attempt to 4Ghz and shows boot failure.

On the bright side, at 1400Mhz, it's already undervolted well enough on its own.







(more than the 8320).

At any case, i will keep this as spare and put my trusty 8320 back, because working with Gigabyte BIOS quirks is an uphill battle and can't lose days trying to find which BIOS with what configuration will work.

3) The Nvidia GPU seems nice, dead silent (of course) and cool. With 8300 + GTX 750Ti, my PC idles at 4C lower than with 8320+260X. Which is pretty impressive.

I am pondering whether to order a 2nd Biostar TA970 Plus at this point... But it's a bit ridiculous, because i already have 8 AM3+ motherboards now.

4) Corsair, apparently is trying to cut costs on...cardboard boxes. The Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB kit i got today is in a box which is like half the size of the previous same Corsair kits i had bought....

I m gonna put back the 8320 and format an HDD i also ordered to see if it has bad sectors or not. Tomorrow i will do fresh install on the Crucial SSD, which i also hope is working.

Boy, the Gigabyte thing really ruined everything.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarge, just having trouble getting the mem up on this board. Or it's win10 doesn't like FSB increases
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I hate it when they do that.
> This ones for @Sgt Bilko http://hwbot.org/submission/3035141_
> Got the 7870K up and running yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to reintroduce you to Intel's play-god tactics.
> 
> I wonder what made them consider pulling out the 10-core Xeon for enthusiasts though. Zen maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not if you can sell more 1K CPUs?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I saw some chatter a few pages back about the 10c 20T Intel and thought I'd post this up for ya
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 14 mm 150 watts... suppose it will be tough to cool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be a hell of a lot more transistors. Most likely
> The 6800 isn't going to cut it I imagine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get my mem to run 2600 on my ITX board but I don't know how I'll go with this one but you've set the bar pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Damn dude.......nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a nice run. BTW Sarge, Im wondering something. On your 8350 doing just the cpu multi overclock, do you have your HT Link Speed automatically drop from 2600mhz to 2200mhz? If so, is there a way to get it to stay at 2600? Anytime I set it to the stock 2600 it reverts right back to 2200. Hoping you know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2600Mhz HT, I just set it in bioe and it doesn't move from there (2600 is stock btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you know what they say about bars, they're meant to be bent twisted and broken.....or was that rules? Any way working my way slowly through the benches to plant flags for us Canucks
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then.....I think i might just have to move my loop over just for this if time permits it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have it all together this time next week
Click to expand...

Good luck Sarge, which board did you say you have? I'm pretty certain I'm getting some throttling already on this d**n Giga. Not 100% but have to investigate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> OK, i finally got the order i was expecting, with the GPU+SSD+HDD+FX8300... Results...vary...
> 
> 1) The GPU works fine, but i can't believe how much junk Nvidia has put in these drivers!!! I am pretty sure i don't need the 3 things on the right. The "optimization" thing i don't know about. Is it necessary? It's MINDBLOWING, how many outbound connection alerts i got from the firewall as soon as i installed this Nvidia junk. Unbelievable!
> 
> Tomorrow, i am going to format and do clean install. I can leave outside all this crap, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 2) On to the CPU. It's the LAST TIME i buy Gigabyte... This is the CPU. Manufactured July 2015. Or is it 7th week of 2015? Not sure if it's month or week...
> 
> 
> 
> Since i took it off, my 8320 turns out was manufactured November 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the catch! On the same motherboard, it's like they are two different CPUs. The FX8300 can't overclock to 4Ghz. Can't undervolt much either. I get boot failure message if i change settings. If i leave on auto, it works. Apparently, in F2G (beta) BIOS, which is the only other BIOS aside the first one, Gigabyte fixed the double boot, but the FX8300 can't do anything. I suspect because of the low default voltage (1.16v). Now maybe in F1 BIOS things were better, i don't know... The FX8320 overclocks to 4Ghz no problem, because stock voltage is 1.325v and it needs 1.28v only.
> 
> So basically, at least with F2G i can't do anything. I tried 3.5Ghz and it works, but any attempt to 4Ghz and shows boot failure.
> 
> On the bright side, at 1400Mhz, it's already undervolted well enough on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more than the 8320).
> 
> At any case, i will keep this as spare and put my trusty 8320 back, because working with Gigabyte BIOS quirks is an uphill battle and can't lose days trying to find which BIOS with what configuration will work.
> 
> 3) The Nvidia GPU seems nice, dead silent (of course) and cool. With 8300 + GTX 750Ti, my PC idles at 4C lower than with 8320+260X. Which is pretty impressive.
> 
> I am pondering whether to order a 2nd Biostar TA970 Plus at this point... But it's a bit ridiculous, because i already have 8 AM3+ motherboards now.
> 
> 4) Corsair, apparently is trying to cut costs on...cardboard boxes. The Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB kit i got today is in a box which is like half the size of the previous same Corsair kits i had bought....
> 
> I m gonna put back the 8320 and format an HDD i also ordered to see if it has bad sectors or not. Tomorrow i will do fresh install on the Crucial SSD, which i also hope is working.
> 
> Boy, the Gigabyte thing really ruined everything.


No you don't need all that junk and I would likely download an older driver for that card. It appears to me that Nvidia and AMD are going the same direction with future drivers. No standalone installs , direct D/L with a necessary "membership" and a bunch of bloated crap that goes along with them like GeForce experience and AMD Gaming Evolved.
That is odd though about the chip, could just be an odd chip but most likely the board. I have a couple Gigabytes that I have acquired recently and neither of them have a friendly BIOS


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I will agree with Mus1mus' reaction. Gaming laptop??? That is an abomination before the gods of gaming and everything overclock.net stands for! It reminds me those people who buy a Blu-Ray, encode it to mp4 and then go watch it on the tiny screens of the mobile devices. I mean, why do you even bother?
> 
> This is overclock.net treason! How can you go from 2x290 to...laptop???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repent! Repent! Are you ill???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Don't leave the AMD forum just for that.


Not leaving AMD forums. My next upgrade will almost likely be Zen or Zen+. Got to keep up with AMDs standings. As for my decision on going with the Alienware. It comes with desktop GPU expansion "Amplifier". I've always been curious on how those works. Just how my curiosity led to custom Water cooling, this time the GPU expansion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It was actually a combination of a lot of things.
> 
> IMO, even with a stock FX, a gaming laptop will fail to match the experience, dollar to dollah!.
> 
> It is also an impractical accessory these days! A Playstation will be a better choice than a 15" nor 17" inch lappy.
> 
> Laptops' time were way so yesterday. Almost everything you can do with one is now covered up by more handy devices. With some exceptions that are clearly not in the realm of a laptop anyways.
> 
> Sad but true, it will be a shock!
> 
> Lastly, going air cooling from a custom loop? I mean no offense, but the development for aircooling is already stagnant. And chips get harder and harder to cool (even with the advancements brought by die-shrink). Transistor density is still your enemy.
> 
> Unless of course, you plan on and/or this forum suddenly wakes up with a different name (like most of us, surprised, annoyed, by the new look of this forum) to StockClocks.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I believe you have a good reason going that way.


Well I had a tiny leak somewhere in the system (my guess top section of tube reservoir). So the reservoir slowly got empty. Maybe its a combination of heat from CPU and GPUs while gaming and loose res top that lets air into the system and water evaporate. Funny how I fixed that issue before selling. That said its just that I got some U12s for my Dual Intel workstation build and I love the looks of dual tower coolers. That said I will most likely go water once more around when AM4/AM4+ goes EOL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> You feel that way right now but as the time comes closer to getting your new PC your mind will start to drift towards the thoughts of sugar plum waterblocks dancing in your head. I've had several instances where I said I would not watercool again but here I am still going strong lol.


Haha oh yea. I've said multiple times I would quit building and upgrading my PC. Hasn't happened.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My loop has been going for over a year now and I've no issues other than tubing going weird. Not sure why you feel air is better because for me, I love watercooling, it helped me hit 5ghz, and keeps my flat nice and warm for probably a fraction of the cost and time.
> 
> Sad to see you go tbh, not sure why you've had such a bad time with your loop exactly but please don't leave the forum because of it.


My time with the loop wasn't so bad. Just need to take longer to plan it next time. I'll choose my case accordingly for most rad space/aesthetics. I will miss the room warming aspect since it did really warm up my room for comfort since its freezing these days. As I said I won't leave completely. But I wouldn't be posting as much 'at least about me' since I don't have the hardware now. But then again I haven't posted much since I haven't been OCing recently.

If anything the laptop should have a decent resale value and I can put the money into my new build funds.

I'll be stopping by and reading and posting as usual. Hopefully I see most of you guys in a Zen/Zen+ Owners thread later though.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No you don't need all that junk and I would likely download an older driver for that card. It appears to me that Nvidia and AMD are going the same direction with future drivers. No standalone installs , direct D/L with a necessary "membership" and a bunch of bloated crap that goes along with them like GeForce experience and AMD Gaming Evolved.
> That is odd though about the chip, could just be an odd chip but most likely the board. I have a couple Gigabytes that I have acquired recently and neither of them have a friendly BIOS


Any suggestion on what driver version i should get? Preferably, i 'd need a driver that gives no troubles with Dragon Age Inquisition though, as this is the newest game i have. If there is a driver version that supports that and doesn't have a gazillion of crap, i 'd be willing to try. I 've no idea about Nvidia drivers. I just left all at default settings too...

It's the motherboard 100%. It shows the same behaviour that is shown in rev2.0. I will download and install F1 BIOS right now for quick testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Not leaving AMD forums. My next upgrade will almost likely be Zen or Zen+.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Undervolter

Typical Gigabyte... F1 Bios flashed... Trying to just up multi to x20 didn't give boot error messages but... infinite reboots. But, i got it working in the following convoluted way: Turbo enabled, turbo clock set to x20, CPU clock to x20. And now it works. I can't remember if i tried that with F2g. I think so and it still failed...



I also uninstalled the various Nvidia "3D Vision" and something else and now i have only "graphics driver, audio driver, physX System software". I suppose i still need Physx system software right? Although i don't understand why they didn't put that with the drivers.

Now i want to see lowest voltage at 4Ghz.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No you don't need all that junk and I would likely download an older driver for that card. It appears to me that Nvidia and AMD are going the same direction with future drivers. No standalone installs , direct D/L with a necessary "membership" and a bunch of bloated crap that goes along with them like GeForce experience and AMD Gaming Evolved.
> That is odd though about the chip, could just be an odd chip but most likely the board. I have a couple Gigabytes that I have acquired recently and neither of them have a friendly BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestion on what driver version i should get? Preferably, i 'd need a driver that gives no troubles with Dragon Age Inquisition though, as this is the newest game i have. If there is a driver version that supports that and doesn't have a gazillion of crap, i 'd be willing to try. I 've no idea about Nvidia drivers. I just left all at default settings too...
> 
> It's the motherboard 100%. It shows the same behaviour that is shown in rev2.0. I will download and install F1 BIOS right now for quick testing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Not leaving AMD forums. My next upgrade will almost likely be Zen or Zen+.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear it.
Click to expand...

You don't need to go back to far U_V, they just recently started this so I'd say a couple to 3 months at most. When doing the install select custom and clean install. That way you can select what gets installed. Just pick the HDMI, display and physics drivers, that's all you need.. Techpowerup has a full library of drivers here http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/NVIDIA/ if you only see the recent ones use the drop down top right to select all


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well then.....I think i might just have to move my loop over just for this if time permits it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have it all together this time next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Sarge, which board did you say you have? I'm pretty certain I'm getting some throttling already on this d**n Giga. Not 100% but have to investigate.
Click to expand...

I've got one board here: a GA-F2A88XN-WIFI (in a daily rig atm) and a GA-F2A88X-UP4 on the way here









I really dislike Giga's naming scheme btw......


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You don't need to go back to far U_V, they just recently started this so I'd say a couple to 3 months at most. When doing the install select custom and clean install. That way you can select what gets installed. Just pick the HDMI, display and physics drivers, that's all you need.. Techpowerup has a full library of drivers here http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/NVIDIA/ if you only see the recent ones use the drop down top right to select all


Thanks. I will do the "custom installtion" tomorrow when i will format. Now i am running IBT AVX at 4Ghz. I passed standard, now i run Very high. I have it at 1.30v in BIOS. The FX8320 needed 1.32v in BIOS. So, even if the FX8300 passes at 1.30v, at the end it's not like huge difference. Either it's a bad 8300 or my 8320 was better than average. At any case, i think i will put the 8320 back and keep the 8300 as spare, because it's not worth to go stress test all P-States again to undervolt them for the FX8300, when at the highest P-State there is only 0.02v difference with the 8320...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It's time to say good bye. I sold my PC locally for $1000, and (another) Gaming laptop. Would have preferred straight cash, but no one was going to offer me $1500-2000 in cash (excluding obvious scam offers). I will be saving up for a new PC in 2017-2018. Until then I'll stick with whatever I have. Going to miss the powerhouse of 5GHz Vishera + 2x 290X. Next build will be straight up big air cooling. Learned I was too lazy to take care of my loop constantly. I'll still visit time to time since this thread is lively.
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree with Mus1mus' reaction. Gaming laptop??? That is an abomination before the gods of gaming and everything overclock.net stands for! It reminds me those people who buy a Blu-Ray, encode it to mp4 and then go watch it on the tiny screens of the mobile devices. I mean, why do you even bother?
> 
> This is overclock.net treason! How can you go from 2x290 to...laptop???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repent! Repent! Are you ill???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Don't leave the AMD forum just for that.
Click to expand...

I think my laptop would make you cry. It doesn't hold a candle to my desktops. But when I go to china and can play games at max settings 1080p totally worth it. Or watch blurays ( rips actually. I have rips of all my blurays ) on the plane. ...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think my laptop would make you cry. It doesn't hold a candle to my desktops. But when I go to china and can play games at max settings 1080p totally worth it. Or watch blurays ( rips actually. I have rips of all my blurays ) on the plane. ...


Well, ok, when you are on travel, that i can understand (although i 'd personally never watch a film that i care about on a laptop). I play plants vs zombies when i am on travel too!









Anyway, here's the final deal. It's 0.02v better than my FX8320 at 4Ghz. Maybe, just maybe, it could be a little better, but i didn't bother testing ALL voltages. So, even if it's 0.03v, it's nothing to write home about. It just confirms that my 8320 was a very good undervolter in the first place. On the bright side, at least i know i got a low leak part, because had i bought a 2nd 8320, there was always that chance that i could end up with a power pig. So at least i know i have a spare good undervolting chip (although i have to use it with F1 BIOS due to Gigabyte's bugs).



^ So off it went to storage with the rest of the spares! Speaking of which, i took memorabilia. FX Family photos!











^ The saddest part, is that i begin to think that the best of the bunch *might* be the Biostar... I haven't really tested it, but between Asrcok's overheating and Gigabyte's buggy Bioses, how bad can it be?



^ The bottom kit is the new one and shows how Corsair is now cheaping out on packaging.



^ The 3 FX little brothers!









Now, i can finally rest calm for years, certain that i can deal with any hardware disaster. Although, usually when i am totally prepared, the disaster never happens (the irony).

Who needs Intel, when you get x264 power houses at a fraction of the price?









Now i must flash F2G BIOS back, configure it again from scratch, format HDD and tomorrow after work format and install Windows. Sigh.

EDIT: And speaking of disasters, the HDD is DOA. Click of death, PC can't even boot...







Now i feel "normal" again. There had to be a disaster!


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I could get my mem to run 2600 on my ITX board but I don't know how I'll go with this one but you've set the bar pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2600Mhz HT, I just set it in bioe and it doesn't move from there (2600 is stock btw)


Did you restart and check it? Mine stays until I reboot then it goes back to 2200mhz. The only way it stays at 2600mhz is to put my settings back to stock. Isnt that weird? As soon as I set anything related to RAM frequency or cpu multi it will go back to 2200 after a reboot


----------



## miklkit

It wouldn't surprise me if the Biostar is the best of that bunch. But the important thing is that you are having fun.









I know this is way behind the wave but I just got around to getting a screenie of Bootracer. 39 seconds on a cold boot with mechanical drives.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the Biostar is the best of that bunch. But the important thing is that you are having fun.


One thing is for sure. The Biostar has the prettiest BIOS!

http://www.overclock.net/products/biostar-ta970-plus/reviews/7112#comments-title

If looks is an indication of programming care, then at least it must have good BIOS. But the idea alone of having to dismantle everything, change motherboard, put back everything on, find new P-States for undervolting (because vdroop might be different), is bringing me headache. To attempt that, i 'd need to be in something like a holiday and mentally prepared to get frustrated. Which i am not and i don't think i will be... As years pass, i see i don't enjoy troubleshooting anymore. I just want things to work and that's it. For example, you can't imagine how disamused i am with the fact that the HDD is DOA. I HATE DOA and specially for hard disks. It's the item that i have RMAed beyond anything else. Sometimes i was so pissed that i didn't RMA at all. I just threw them in the garbage bin. Good thing that i ordered this as spare, because God knows how many days they will take to send me a new one. But i am so tired of RMAing hard disk. The courier must have kicked the package around as usual...I hope i won't discover tomorrow that the SSD is also DOA (knock on wood).
Quote:


> I know this is way behind the wave but I just got around to getting a screenie of Bootracer. 39 seconds on a cold boot with mechanical drives.


For mechanical drives and cold boot that's very good! I didn't even notice that this proggie could measure cold boot! You should measure a normal reboot, your time will be lower still.


----------



## mus1mus

You hoard!









By the way, don't you have a store warranty or something? If you don't have one, that is very unfortunate. And bad store example!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think my laptop would make you cry. It doesn't hold a candle to my desktops. But when I go to china and can play games at max settings 1080p totally worth it. Or watch blurays ( rips actually. I have rips of all my blurays ) on the plane. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ok, when you are on travel, that i can understand (although i 'd personally never watch a film that i care about on a laptop). I play plants vs zombies when i am on travel too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's the final deal. It's 0.02v better than my FX8320 at 4Ghz. Maybe, just maybe, it could be a little better, but i didn't bother testing ALL voltages. So, even if it's 0.03v, it's nothing to write home about. It just confirms that my 8320 was a very good undervolter in the first place. On the bright side, at least i know i got a low leak part, because had i bought a 2nd 8320, there was always that chance that i could end up with a power pig. So at least i know i have a spare good undervolting chip (although i have to use it with F1 BIOS due to Gigabyte's bugs).
> 
> 
> 
> ^ So off it went to storage with the rest of the spares! Speaking of which, i took memorabilia. FX Family photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The saddest part, is that i begin to think that the best of the bunch *might* be the Biostar... I haven't really tested it, but between Asrcok's overheating and Gigabyte's buggy Bioses, how bad can it be?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The bottom kit is the new one and shows how Corsair is now cheaping out on packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The 3 FX little brothers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i can finally rest calm for years, certain that i can deal with any hardware disaster. Although, usually when i am totally prepared, the disaster never happens (the irony).
> 
> Who needs Intel, when you get x264 power houses at a fraction of the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i must flash F2G BIOS back, configure it again from scratch, format HDD and tomorrow after work format and install Windows. Sigh.
> 
> EDIT: And speaking of disasters, the HDD is DOA. Click of death, PC can't even boot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i feel "normal" again. There had to be a disaster!
Click to expand...

Gigabyte bios FB for my 990FXA UD5 was a complete disaster. It wouldn't hold my settings,only overclocked 2 of the 4 cores on the 965 I had on it and would not allow my 9370 to run faster than 3.8 ghz ...no matter what I did.
There is light at the end of the tunnel as I have flashed it to FC and now have the proper 4.4 ghz on my 9370. But it took a lot of messing around to get to this point and it cost me about a half a day of benching for the team cup with it's goofyness.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You hoard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, don't you have a store warranty or something? If you don't have one, that is very unfortunate. And bad store example!


I do have. I emailed them that i want RMA. But it's so boring and tedious. You have to follow a beauracratic procedure to the "t" and then wait i think up to 40 days max or something. That's why sometimes i just throw them away.

Well, yes, i hoard a bit, but it's exactly because i don't want to have the anxiety that something may blow and have to wait 1 week to get spare or when FX goes EOL to have to rely on ebay for used stuff. That's all. And i really don't see the need for further upgrade. I had already promiced myself that i would have stuck with AM3 (i had hoarded there too), but OK, i went FX too. But i don't encode so much anymore and i have the FX6300 as dedicated for x264 encoding now, so i am already in an overkill situation for my needs. All the whining about FX being slow, is simply non existant to me. I use CnQ and everything i do is plenty fast already. I don't think i will play new game anytime soon either. After Skyrim (which God knows when i will finish), i have to play Oblivion. Then, i 've seen a lot of games in Gog.com that i 'd like to play and they have some really cheap prices and no DRM. So... i may as well have spare parts for every eventuality. I may buy a 2nd Biostar though. I haven't decided yet, but i have an itch. What turns me down is the audio capacitors. Since they are electrolytics, i will have at least once a year to power up the motherboard to let them charge a bit. I would have preferred solid audio caps. Because caps is the big killer of a motherboard when it's stored. I know, because i 've had 2 victims already in s939 and AM2+ motherboards. Technically, in spring, i should bring all mobos out of their boxes and power them up a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CssOrkinman*
> Gigabyte bios FB for my 990FXA UD5 was a complete disaster. It wouldn't hold my settings,only overclocked 2 of the 4 cores on the 965 I had on it and would not allow my 9370 to run faster than 3.8 ghz ...no matter what I did.
> There is light at the end of the tunnel as I have flashed it to FC and now have the proper 4.4 ghz on my 9370. But it took a lot of messing around to get to this point and it cost me about a half a day of benching for the team cup with it's goofyness.


I believe you. I am surprised actually that Gigabyte hasn't a more spread out reputation about how buggy her BIOSes are. Like i wrote, with the F2G, i couldn't clock to 4Ghz. Now maybe i didn't try to set turbo enabled and to x20 too, but i think i did. Anyway, the problem is exactly that you have to do half a day of trying different combinations. I did find the combo with F1 BIOS, but it's insanity! If anything, it made me appreciate more Asrock. Asrock yes, overheats, but at least, the BIOS is very simple and works. So for an undervolter, it's not bad. The ideal would be to be able to have the construction quality of Gigabyte with the BIOS of Asrock and the BIOS interface of Biostar. But it's not going to happen.

And the problem is, i don't have the patience to troubleshoot a BIOS for 1 day to jump through hoops and find all Gigabyte's bugs. I THANK God that i got 8300 and not 8320E or 8370E, since the 8300 is the only low leak part that is supported in F1 BIOS. So at least i know that i can avoid F2G if needed. Now that i run 8320 again, i put F2G back, because it (almost) solves the double boot and you can disable turbo. But it's a nightmare of a BIOS and i am not enjoying hitting my head on the wall. I did that when i was 20. Not anymore.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the Biostar is the best of that bunch. But the important thing is that you are having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is way behind the wave but I just got around to getting a screenie of Bootracer. 39 seconds on a cold boot with mechanical drives.


Quite a few more tweaks that I could do in bios to speed this up and the nearly 3 yr old window's 7 , 64 bit install is no doubt hindering things.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quite a few more tweaks that I could do in bios to speed this up and the nearly 3 yr old window's 7 , 64 bit install is no doubt hindering things.


Wow! So much for the "slow" FX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quite a few more tweaks that I could do in bios to speed this up and the nearly 3 yr old window's 7 , 64 bit install is no doubt hindering things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! So much for the "slow" FX.
Click to expand...

Suppose if I downclocked to 3.3 ghz some gamersnexus magic would happen and I would get a better score ?









As it stands, the score would be good enough for 5th place in the contest their site has for windows 7 64bit


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quite a few more tweaks that I could do in bios to speed this up and the nearly 3 yr old window's 7 , 64 bit install is no doubt hindering things.


Wow! how? Tell us the secrets!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Suppose if I downclocked to 3.3 ghz some gamersnexus magic would happen and I would get a better score ?


Oh, anything can happen with those guys! I haven't checked their site today, but i imagine they play dead and wait it over.
Quote:


> As it stands, the score would be good enough for 5th place in the contest their site has for windows 7 64bit


I am not surprised. If i were an Intel user i might be!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quite a few more tweaks that I could do in bios to speed this up and the nearly 3 yr old window's 7 , 64 bit install is no doubt hindering things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! how? Tell us the secrets!
Click to expand...

Shut down anything in windows startup that isn't necessary. If you want to go nuts with it, go into bios and disable all drives etc. except your boot drive ( didn't bother to do that on the run above however).

Careful not to do anything silly though.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

this was my prelim run but.. after installing bootracer my windows failed to boot on first reboot.. chkdisk ran second boot and fixed and replaced some files with bootracer and avg... then got this score.. i have some slow programs at start... like avg and razer surround.


----------



## Undervolter

Wow! I tried Skyrim with the GTX750Ti and i am shocked to find that now Lakeview Manor's exterior is buttersmooth at 60fps. With 260X i had stuttering and frame dropping to 40 and the reason now is evident that i was VRAM limited. According to GPU-Z i consume 1500MB VRAM with Skyrim, so the 260X was 500MB short. Amazing how much impact the extra VRAM does... Anyway, i am happy now, since this is the most demanding game i have.


----------



## mus1mus

This is rather interesting.

I have no Password Settings, and the app has to be inactive for at least 10 seconds while I am on the desktop.

Maybe coz it's the free version?


----------



## miklkit

My install is full of bloatware that I seem to need so it takes a long time. Reboots take over 2 minutes because then it does defrags and scans too. So I leave it on all day and only turn it off at night.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> this was my prelim run but.. after installing bootracer my windows failed to boot on first reboot.. chkdisk ran second boot and fixed and replaced some files with bootracer and avg... then got this score.. i have some slow programs at start... like avg and razer surround.
> 
> 
> That's pretty good for a normal boot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Wow! I tried Skyrim with the GTX750Ti and i am shocked to find that now Lakeview Manor's exterior is buttersmooth at 60fps. With 260X i had stuttering and frame dropping to 40 and the reason now is evident that i was VRAM limited. According to GPU-Z i consume 1500MB VRAM with Skyrim, so the 260X was 500MB short. Amazing how much impact the extra VRAM does... Anyway, i am happy now, since this is the most demanding game i have.


That's good to hear.
Relative to bethesda gaming -
My son is playing through Fallout 4 on his 2600k/290 X rig the game never seems to use more than 50% on 4 cores... so perhaps its capable of 100% on 2 cores? I dunno, I'll wait until he is done playing to the end until I test it on my FX rig.
The Afterburner graph is just plain ugly, either it's being mis-reported, or the game is broken beyond belief.... the graph looks more like the richter scale after a 9.0 quake than it does gpu usage.

Also I'm sure you won't be surprised to hear that disabling geforce experience etc. yielded a pretty big gain in boot times......lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's good to hear.
> Relative to bethesda gaming -
> My son is playing through Fallout 4 on his 2600k/290 X rig the game never seems to use more than 50% on 4 cores... so perhaps its capable of 100% on 2 cores? I dunno, I'll wait until he is done playing to the end until I test it on my FX rig.
> The Afterburner graph is just plain ugly, either it's being mis-reported, or the game is broken beyond belief.... the graph looks more like the richter scale after a 9.0 quake than it does gpu usage.
> 
> Also I'm sure you won't be surprised to hear that disabling geforce experience etc. yielded a pretty big gain in boot times......lol.


Damn, those of gamersnexus forgot to write about that! Well, if it's anything like Skyrim, it must be half-broken... Skyrim if it wasn't for mods that increase stability, it would crash every half hour. It seems more of a trend nowdays to release broken games and then take months to fix them. Which is also another good reason not buy new games. I am only going to buy "legendary"/"gold"/"deluxe" editions in the future. I bought Dragon Age Inquisition from the get go, because i believed the devs saying that it would go back to DAO. The game was so buggy/broken/unstable and they took so much time to patch it up, that by that time i simply had finished it enough times that i didn't want to play it anymore. Then you have Europa Universalis IV, which, is practically today a very different game than when it was launched because the patches and DLCs change it radically. As if this wasn't enough, mods were getting broken with every patch.

I don't know how you guys manage to play so many games and keep up with this patch madness! It literally took me months to conclude to a "perfect" mod combination for Skyrim. And it seems modding games is more widespread than ever. How can one keep running after mods, patches etc on many games, is beyond me...

EDIT: I already uninstalled all that NVidia phoning home crap.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's good to hear.
> Relative to bethesda gaming -
> My son is playing through Fallout 4 on his 2600k/290 X rig the game never seems to use more than 50% on 4 cores... so perhaps its capable of 100% on 2 cores? I dunno, I'll wait until he is done playing to the end until I test it on my FX rig.
> The Afterburner graph is just plain ugly, either it's being mis-reported, or the game is broken beyond belief.... the graph looks more like the richter scale after a 9.0 quake than it does gpu usage.
> 
> Also I'm sure you won't be surprised to hear that disabling geforce experience etc. yielded a pretty big gain in boot times......lol.


I believe there's a new beta AMD driver recently released for Failout.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Damn, those of gamersnexus forgot to write about that! Well, if it's anything like Skyrim, it must be half-broken... Skyrim if it wasn't for mods that increase stability, it would crash every half hour. It seems more of a trend nowdays to release broken games and then take months to fix them. Which is also another good reason not buy new games. I am only going to buy "legendary"/"gold"/"deluxe" editions in the future. I bought Dragon Age Inquisition from the get go, because i believed the devs saying that it would go back to DAO. The game was so buggy/broken/unstable and they took so much time to patch it up, that by that time i simply had finished it enough times that i didn't want to play it anymore. Then you have Europa Universalis IV, which, is practically today a very different game than when it was launched because the patches and DLCs change it radically. As if this wasn't enough, mods were getting broken with every patch.
> 
> I don't know how you guys manage to play so many games and keep up with this patch madness! It literally took me months to conclude to a "perfect" mod combination for Skyrim. And it seems modding games is more widespread than ever. How can one keep running after mods, patches etc on many games, is beyond me...


I love DA:I, much more than I did DA:O which in the end irritated me by throwing dilemmas left and right for the sake of it (and with a limited scope actually). I picked it up 4 months after it was out, but paused it the whole summer because of The Witcher 3. Now I am back to it and I don't see me stopping before the 200 hour mark - I got Fallout 4 day one naturally, but it looks so appalling that I simply can;t play it, I end up quitting the session 5 mins later each time I launch it . Speaking of games, it seems that at 4.7GHz and both 1080/1440p I am GPU limited in every AAA I tried this year. I should replace the 290X but the only worthwhile upgrade is the Fury X and I am not sure I want to dish out so much just before a node change that will render all 28nm cards obsolete quickly. Will be grabbing one though eventually. Geforces are no option, since XG270HU with freesync works like a charm for me.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I love DA:I, much more than I did DA:O which in the end irritated me by throwing dilemmas left and right for the sake of it (and with a limited scope actually). I picked it up 4 months after it was out, but paused it the whole summer because of The Witcher 3. Now I am back to it and I don't see me stopping before the 200 hour mark - I got Fallout 4 day one naturally, but it looks so appalling that I simply can;t play it, I end up quitting the session 5 mins later each time I launch it . Speaking of games, it seems that at 4.7GHz and both 1080/1440p I am GPU limited in every AAA I tried this year. I should replace the 290X but the only worthwhile upgrade is the Fury X and I am not sure I want to dish out so much just before a node change that will render all 28nm cards obsolete quickly. Will be grabbing one though eventually. Geforces are no option, since XG270HU with freesync works like a charm for me.


Really? Last time i played DAI (around late November a year ago or early December?), several skills were broken. In the character creation, somehow i was ending up always creating a character similar to one default. The companion characters bored me to death. There wasn't a single pretty female, with Sera being hard to understand with her british jokes all the time. In fact, i didn't manage to advance a single romance, because i didn't care. I didn't care for any character, you could burn them at the stake half game and i wouldn't move a finger to save them. In DAO i coudln't once have Alistair die as an option and i could never save Loghain. I wanted Loghain dead every time i was playing. The dilemmas were part of the beauty of DAO. DAI is a soulless game. It's DAO made dumb and skyrimified. The potion system is plain moronic, the paths to climb mountains even more moronic, let alone some instances where you must do some goat-precision jumping from a place to another. But the worst of all, there is nothing epic in DAI. The only half-ass epic moment, is when you find Skyhold. In DAO, there are countless epic moments. I can remember most cinematics still today. The best being Ostagar battle, that could have been a scene straight out of Lords of the Rings. Let's not go to the strategy options during battle...that don't exist in DAI or to the amount of available slots, where you practically pick skills or spells that you won't be able to use (that's a first for an "RPG")...

Even the graphics... My own custom character from DAO (with medium graphical settings i think), looks better than any of the stock DAI characters. Mind you, in DAI, i coudln't make anything remotely close to her:



And the game devs, years later, come up with this?

http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Companions_and_advisors_(Inquisition)

Not to speak about this modded Leliana from DAO:



Poor Sten grew horns too! (well, the Qunari, so since he was a Qunari, i expect him to have horns now).

DAO was strategy game. DAI isn't. That's my biggest gripe. I like strategy games. Even if it lacks the epicness, DAI lacks the strategy, which is far worse. DAI is tedious. I remember thinking "oh no, i have to close yet another rift?", "wow, requisition again, yay!". I have NEVER done all in any map and i have skipped most of the maps in at least 3 regions, because i was dying from boredom and just wanted to get over with it and go kill the bad guy in the final battle and just be over with it.

/ Rant off.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's good to hear.
> Relative to bethesda gaming -
> My son is playing through Fallout 4 on his 2600k/290 X rig the game never seems to use more than 50% on 4 cores... so perhaps its capable of 100% on 2 cores? I dunno, I'll wait until he is done playing to the end until I test it on my FX rig.
> The Afterburner graph is just plain ugly, either it's being mis-reported, or the game is broken beyond belief.... the graph looks more like the richter scale after a 9.0 quake than it does gpu usage.
> 
> Also I'm sure you won't be surprised to hear that disabling geforce experience etc. yielded a pretty big gain in boot times......lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there's a new beta AMD driver recently released for Failout.
Click to expand...

I'll have to check it out - thanks!
The game does occasionally crash. We worked around one bug already.... losing patience with the thing that's for sure...lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Really? Last time i played DAI (around late November a year ago or early December?), several skills were broken. In the character creation, somehow i was ending up always creating a character similar to one default. The companion characters bored me to death. There wasn't a single pretty female, with Sera being hard to understand with her british jokes all the time. In fact, i didn't manage to advance a single romance, because i didn't care. I didn't care for any character, you could burn them at the stake half game and i wouldn't move a finger to save them. In DAO i coudln't once have Alistair die as an option and i could never save Loghain. I wanted Loghain dead every time i was playing. The dilemmas were part of the beauty of DAO. DAI is a soulless game. It's DAO made dumb and skyrimified. The potion system is plain moronic, the paths to climb mountains even more moronic, let alone some instances where you must do some goat-precision jumping from a place to another. But the worst of all, there is nothing epic in DAI. The only half-ass epic moment, is when you find Skyhold. In DAO, there are countless epic moments. I can remember most cinematics still today. The best being Ostagar battle, that could have been a scene straight out of Lords of the Rings. Let's not go to the strategy options during battle...that don't exist in DAI or to the amount of available slots, where you practically pick skills or spells that you won't be able to use (that's a first for an "RPG")...
> 
> Even the graphics... My own custom character from DAO (with medium graphical settings i think), looks better than any of the stock DAI characters. Mind you, in DAI, i coudln't make anything remotely close to her:
> 
> 
> 
> And the game devs, years later, come up with this?
> 
> http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Companions_and_advisors_(Inquisition)
> 
> Not to speak about this modded Leliana from DAO:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Sten grew horns too! (well, the Qunari, so since he was a Qunari, i expect him to have horns now).
> 
> DAO was strategy game. DAI isn't. That's my biggest gripe. I like strategy games. Even if it lacks the epicness, DAI lacks the strategy, which is far worse. DAI is tedious. I remember thinking "oh no, i have to close yet another rift?", "wow, requisition again, yay!". I have NEVER done all in any map and i have skipped most of the maps in at least 3 regions, because i was dying from boredom and just wanted to get over with it and go kill the bad guy in the final battle and just be over with it.
> 
> / Rant off.


I am very partial to Cassandra actually , the typical tough nut to crack but to each their own








Dorian is amazingly well done character dialogue-wise , Varric has many facets too and Solas adds doses of mystery. Graphics are still in the top 3 of games ever together with Battlefront and Ryse. Warrior combat is amazingly well done , you can feel your heavily armored toon as it breaks inertia to slowly gather pace and whirl away cutting everything in its way. The best whirlwind ability in any game , ever. Archery is almost as good , casting decent ( could use a few more animations imho) but dagger rogue style is a bit lackluster in my opinion.

DAO started pretty well ,reminiscent of baldur's gate games but somewhere halfway it started to become tedious with the constant forking of dilemmas. Orzammar for example , never understood why couldn't I dispose of branka AND keep the golems. The game wouldn't allow you to be cynic in your own style.


----------



## mattg

so i have a ipad rigged up that displays live stats of my system 24-7

just an easy way to show a comparison of my 8350 at 4.6ghz (on air)

this is with general use



this is black ops 3 on max 1440P



this is IBT stress test


----------



## miklkit

Crickey! That's scary! You must have a single tower air cooler for it to get so hot at such low vcore.

Just for comparison, here is an 8370 on a Saberooth with a Silver Arrow IBE Extreme on top inside a free flowing case at 4.7.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Crickey! That's scary! You must have a single tower air cooler for it to get so hot at such low vcore.
> 
> Just for comparison, here is an 8370 on a Saberooth with a Silver Arrow IBE Extreme on top inside a free flowing case at 4.7.


nah 38 degree celcius ambient temps do that in australia haha

im running dual cooler biggest air cooler you can get with tripple fans

just to high ambient temps thats low core temps compared to the old killer board!! the killer was seeing cpu hit 78 same case and overclock on socket temp


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> so i have a ipad rigged up that displays live stats of my system 24-7


what app do you use, is there an android counterpart, my nexus 9 sits on my desk doing nothing usually it would be nice to make more use of it


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> what app do you use, is there an android counterpart, my nexus 9 sits on my desk doing nothing usually it would be nice to make more use of it


i have aida64 logging the data and sending it over the wifi to the ipad. and i use "webdash" for displaying the data. gets rid of all boarders and doesent let the screen turn off.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> i have aida64 logging the data and sending it over the wifi to the ipad. and i use "webdash" for displaying the data. gets rid of all boarders and doesent let the screen turn off.


that's pretty cool...i might have to try this since I have pulled my dual monitors to try out this 42 inch tv I was given I can't monitor in real time right now....unrelated these "hdtvs" really don't hold a candle to the fidelity a real monitor does...nothing is as crisp...but it is much easier to see enemies with 42 over 24


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that's pretty cool...i might have to try this since I have pulled my dual monitors to try out this 42 inch tv I was given I can't monitor in real time right now....unrelated these "hdtvs" really don't hold a candle to the fidelity a real monitor does...nothing is as crisp...but it is much easier to see enemies with 42 over 24


yeah works well I used to have a logitech keyboard with a screen so I got used to having custom stats and when I got rid of it was hating life so I was like hmmmmmm Ipad Mini will work nice haha


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> nah 38 degree celcius ambient temps do that in australia haha
> 
> im running dual cooler biggest air cooler you can get with tripple fans
> 
> just to high ambient temps thats low core temps compared to the old killer board!! the killer was seeing cpu hit 78 same case and overclock on socket temp


Ouch! That is too hot. I don't know if I could survive that kind of temperature anymore, much less a computer. 34C is my real limit anymore. Have you considered air conditioning? Even a window unit can work wonders.


----------



## mus1mus

Welcome to the southern hemisphere ambients miklkit.

I am cruisin' the 30s, comfy at mid 20s and shivers on sub-20C.

I am sure you would wonder, local computer shops (gaming places) run their rigs (low to mid range gamers) at 25+C ambients.


----------



## Tradition

im on 10 degrees here in Brazil only way i can OC my 8320 to 4.9 with a seidon120v otherwise 4.7 its kind of the limit chip is no that good =/ 1.54v to 4.7 sucks but 1.375v to 4.4 its ok (daily OC)


----------



## mus1mus

Been there buddy.

Only way to quench your OC thirst is to get a new chip and hope to be lucky.

The new E-chips are doing great at low voltages.


----------



## miklkit

Oh it gets hotter than that here every summer and I used to be out there working in it for decades. The thing is my computers used to start messing up below 30C and this one can handle just a little more than that before it starts going wonky.

Hence the air conditioning comment. It really is a great investment.


----------



## Tradition

@mus1mus yeah E chips are great but im happy with it tough my main issue is that i have a crossfire of r9 380s and my board is a ga-970-ud3
the 2nd pci-e its 4x and its cutting my performance by alot due to the fact that 380s dont use bridge to comunicate but the pci-e that is alredy on its limit =/ losing arround 30% performance from what i've seen


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oh it gets hotter than that here every summer and I used to be out there working in it for decades. The thing is my computers used to start messing up below 30C and this one can handle just a little more than that before it starts going wonky.
> 
> Hence the air conditioning comment. It really is a great investment.


It is a well taken comment. Just tryna lighten up the vibes. lol

But, (puts on my tinfoil hat) you are adding a ton of heat to the environment with ACs. The polar caps will melt fastaaah if you do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tradition*
> 
> @mus1mus yeah E chips are great but im happy with it tough my main issue is that i have a crossfire of r9 380s and my board is a ga-970-ud3
> the 2nd pci-e its 4x and its cutting my performance by alot due to the fact that 380s dont use bridge to comunicate but the pci-e that is alredy on its limit =/ losing arround 30% performance from what i've seen












Get a better board. (might solve bothe your woes) Maybe you can OC further than the current board, and get the performance you deserve from dual cards.


----------



## Tradition

problem is where i live a used 990fx its costing arroung 200 dolars and a brand new one over 350 =/ and the minimum wage its 250 haha well done Brazil


----------



## mus1mus

Same thing round here, meu amigo!

Just sharin':

The country hosts this yearcs APEC summit. And the best hospitality the government officials can offer the delegates is closing the major public highways.

My daily 30-minute-commute now takes 3 whole hours!

Welcome to the third world fellas!


----------



## miklkit

Leave your tin foil hat on if you want. I will just say that I am not the least bit guilty and green energy is the color of money.

At least it is temporary and will be over soon.


----------



## Mike The Owl

For those who don't know what Webdash for Aida is see

http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2707-webdash-a-dedicated-ios-app-for-aida64/

Unfortunately the new design for overclock.net won't let me post any photos on iPad so can't show you what it looks like but the link will give you all the details.

On a sad note my father in law died today of lung cancer, he was aged 91 so it wasn't a suprise but I am having to deal with funerals and probate so may not post a lot here in the next few weeks, but I will still be lurking.

Mike the Owl


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For those who don't know what Webdash for Aida is see
> 
> http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2707-webdash-a-dedicated-ios-app-for-aida64/
> 
> Unfortunately the new design for overclock.net won't let me post any photos on iPad so can't show you what it looks like but the link will give you all the details.
> 
> On a sad note my father in law died today of lung cancer, he was aged 91 so it wasn't a suprise but I am having to deal with funerals and probate so may not post a lot here in the next few weeks, but I will still be lurking.
> 
> Mike the Owl


Sorry for your loss, be well


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For those who don't know what Webdash for Aida is see
> 
> http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2707-webdash-a-dedicated-ios-app-for-aida64/
> 
> Unfortunately the new design for overclock.net won't let me post any photos on iPad so can't show you what it looks like but the link will give you all the details.
> 
> On a sad note my father in law died today of lung cancer, he was aged 91 so it wasn't a suprise but I am having to deal with funerals and probate so may not post a lot here in the next few weeks, but I will still be lurking.
> 
> Mike the Owl


My condolences as well, and best wishes to the family.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For those who don't know what Webdash for Aida is see
> 
> http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2707-webdash-a-dedicated-ios-app-for-aida64/


There's sadly no android version of this, I'll keep looking if I can find something else however.

My condolences by the way.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> My condolences as well, and best wishes to the family.


Thanks to all of you, it's been a hard day, Undervolter will know where I,m coming from, I saw him to bed last night and found him dead this morning, he,d only been diagnosed with cancer for four weeks and thought he might have a few months more but it was not to be, thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Thanks to all of you, it's been a hard day, Undervolter will know where I,m coming from, I saw him to bed last night and found him dead this morning, he,d only been diagnosed with cancer for four weeks and thought he might have a few months more but it was not to be, thank you all for your thoughts.


sorry for your loss mate, i know how hard it is


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For those who don't know what Webdash for Aida is see
> 
> http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2707-webdash-a-dedicated-ios-app-for-aida64/
> 
> Unfortunately the new design for overclock.net won't let me post any photos on iPad so can't show you what it looks like but the link will give you all the details.
> 
> On a sad note my father in law died today of lung cancer, he was aged 91 so it wasn't a suprise but I am having to deal with funerals and probate so may not post a lot here in the next few weeks, but I will still be lurking.
> 
> Mike the Owl


My condolences man, cancer is a terrible disease. Take care.


----------



## miklkit

That's a tuff way to go, but at least it sounds like he went peacefully. Hang in there.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> For those who don't know what Webdash for Aida is see
> 
> On a sad note my father in law died today of lung cancer, he was aged 91 so it wasn't a suprise but I am having to deal with funerals and probate so may not post a lot here in the next few weeks, but I will still be lurking.
> 
> Mike the Owl


My deepest condolences. Tumors of all kinds are by far more frequent over 60 years of age (80% of men at 80 years of age, have microscopic prostate cancers, but they don't know it, because they have slow progression and by the time that you should start worrying about them, you are probably already dead from other causes), but there are still better ways to die. The tumor was probably diagnosed at a late stage (from stage IIIb to IV, it's always inoperable and he was probably IV since he died so quickly. At his age then, even an operation could be fatal on its own). Elder people tend not to complain much about symptoms or avoid going early to the doctor...

If it of any consolation, in a way, it's maybe better to go quickly. Maybe he didn't have the time to say goodbyes properly, but going into a long steady decline, would be maybe even worse both for him and for the relatives, psychologically, because sometimes, the doctor lies to the patient about the prognosis (although i am against this tactic, it exists), but usually not to the relatives. And it's very difficult psychologically for the relatives to accept that there is no hope and try to comfort and give hope to someone they know has none... And the end could be very bad for very long, according to which adjacent structures the tumor has infiltrated in the meantime and long range metastasis.May he rest in peace.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> There's sadly no android version of this, I'll keep looking if I can find something else however.
> 
> My condolences by the way.


wonder does it work for iPod touch....


----------



## KyadCK

*Gets ready to incite panic*

Got bored. Got a new toy.

Still got my PD chips obviously, I don;t need to leave my own thread.









The sad part? I swear that the new chip is not as smooth. As in, in games. Or wasn't on the old OC anyway, that may change. More hitching. Kinda the opposite of what you'd expect, eh?

Can people stop calling me a fanboy now? This is like my 6th Intel CPU...

Also that sucks Mike. I'd have a follow up, but I don't. It just sucks.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Gets ready to incite panic*
> 
> Got bored. Got a new toy.
> 
> Still got my PD chips obviously, I don;t need to leave my own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part? I swear that the new chip is not as smooth. As in, in games. Or wasn't on the old OC anyway, that may change. More hitching. Kinda the opposite of what you'd expect, eh?


really sad considering the price







Thats a nice overclock for that voltage too though...im really hoping zen pulls the rabbit out of the hat... had good times on this platform... lets see an intel chip take 1.6 + volts and survive without extreme cooling


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Gets ready to incite panic*
> 
> Got bored. Got a new toy.
> 
> Still got my PD chips obviously, I don;t need to leave my own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part? I swear that the new chip is not as smooth. As in, in games. Or wasn't on the old OC anyway, that may change. More hitching. Kinda the opposite of what you'd expect, eh?
> 
> Can people stop calling me a fanboy now? This is like my 6th Intel CPU...
> 
> Also that sucks Mike. I'd have a follow up, but I don't. It just sucks.


Nice toy , i bet it's a demon at rendering etc.

I'm not surprised in the least with your comment about gaming though, I get more hitching in BF4 with my 4790K than my FX rigs ( only tried it with my AMD video cards).


----------



## superstition222

I just read the Tom's Hardware Broadwell review and noticed the poor results for Cinebench multithread for the FX chips.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-5775c-i5-5675c-broadwell,4169-10.html

The 9590 got what my 8320E gets at 4.5 GHz with APM and C6 off (a score of 716).

Is this throttling from APM? Is the problem because they tested with an MSI board? Shouldn't 4.7 GHz be scoring more like a score of 740? I got around 782 at 5 GHz.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> More hitching. Kinda the opposite of what you'd expect, eh?


Anandtech's Broadwell review put the i5 Broadwell above the i7 in a bunch of games, probably because the i7 was throttling. They said it was because the i5 was able to turbo more but that only seems reasonable if Intel couldn't be smart enough to make the 5775C's turbo work at least as well as its "inferior" counterpart.









We can thank Intel for its continued use of crappy TIM instead of solder for that, along with unnecessarily low TDP claims (and throttling to keep them only 10 or so watts over the claim in the case of the 5775C).

At least Haswell-E is soldered.

There is also this:
*


https://www.reddit.com/r/3ho4iq/amds_fx_cpus_beat_intels_hex_octo_core_cpus_4k/
*


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Gets ready to incite panic*
> 
> Got bored. Got a new toy.
> 
> Still got my PD chips obviously, I don;t need to leave my own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part? I swear that the new chip is not as smooth. As in, in games. Or wasn't on the old OC anyway, that may change. More hitching. Kinda the opposite of what you'd expect, eh?
> 
> Can people stop calling me a fanboy now? This is like my 6th Intel CPU...
> 
> Also that sucks Mike. I'd have a follow up, but I don't. It just sucks.


Nice one.

Yes, you are no longer a fan boy. (not coz you picked the Intel) Only because you didn't get the GIGA for it.









Stable? Nice chip!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Gets ready to incite panic*
> 
> Got bored. Got a new toy.
> 
> Still got my PD chips obviously, I don;t need to leave my own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part? I swear that the new chip is not as smooth. As in, in games. Or wasn't on the old OC anyway, that may change. More hitching. Kinda the opposite of what you'd expect, eh?
> 
> Can people stop calling me a fanboy now? This is like my 6th Intel CPU...
> 
> Also that sucks Mike. I'd have a follow up, but I don't. It just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> Yes, you are no longer a fan boy. (not coz you picked the Intel) Only because you didn't get the GIGA for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stable? Nice chip!
Click to expand...

I wanted a Giga so badly. Asus's BIOS is utterly ******ed, and getting to this point took way too much effort. I seriously seriously considered returning it. But that MB shroud though. And the layout fit what I wanted perfectly;




Don't worry. The SATA cable will be gone when I get off my lazy butt and reinstall. SATA drives are so 2010.

And yes, stable.







I also scored 1780CB on Cine15 as a quick and dirty, but I'm going to go play Fallout now so no time for other benches that take actual time and are respectable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> More hitching. Kinda the opposite of what you'd expect, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Anandtech's Broadwell review put the i5 Broadwell above the i7 in a bunch of games, probably because the i7 was throttling.
Click to expand...

K, but in my situation, no. A 5960X does not throttle at 3.7/1.15v (what it stuttered at) under liquid cooling. That's like accusing an 8350 of throttling at 4.2 on an H80.


----------



## mattg

since going to the sabretooth board im getting stuttering in games any ideas? (also happens on stock clocks and on overclock)


----------



## mus1mus

Pretty nice K.

Giga's X99 BIOS aren't far from bad either. From what I am hearing. Though no reported issue of overvolting at boot from them.

OC the Cache and the Memory!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> since going to the sabretooth board im getting stuttering in games any ideas? (also happens on stock clocks and on overclock)


r

By the looks of some of your screen shots, it seems like your ram isn't as well configured as it could be. Run Aida 64's cache and memory benchmark and post the results here. I might have missed it, but what are you running for ram ?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> r
> 
> By the looks of some of your screen shots, it seems like your ram isn't as well configured as it could be. Run Aida 64's cache and memory benchmark and post the results here. I might have missed it, but what are you running for ram ?


hyper x 1600mhz ddr3 2x8gb sticks dual channel
running at like 1800

(same setup as i had on last mobo?)

how should i set them up?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> r
> 
> By the looks of some of your screen shots, it seems like your ram isn't as well configured as it could be. Run Aida 64's cache and memory benchmark and post the results here. I might have missed it, but what are you running for ram ?
> 
> 
> 
> hyper x 1600mhz ddr3 2x8gb sticks dual channel
> running at like 1800
> 
> (same setup as i had on last mobo?)
> 
> how should i set them up?
Click to expand...

What is the exact kit you are running, part number?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the exact kit you are running, part number?


HX316C10FK2/16


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the exact kit you are running, part number?
> 
> 
> 
> HX316C10FK2/16
Click to expand...

I'll see if I can dig up any overclocking info on that kit and get back to you.

Can you run Aida 64's cach and memory bench in the mean time?

Edit: Seems like 10-11-10 45 2T at 1.65 volts might be a place to start at 1866mhz. Not sure how much you want to push cpu/nb voltages in light of the heat management challenges you face due to aussie ambients.

2 most common things that torpedo Vishera's performance are heat and missconfigured/poor ram.

Can I ask what games seem to be most prone to your stutters etc?


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll see if I can dig up any overclocking info on that kit and get back to you.
> 
> Can you run Aida 64's cach and memory bench in the mean time?


all right man thanks I'll do it when I get home =D


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll see if I can dig up any overclocking info on that kit and get back to you.
> 
> Can you run Aida 64's cach and memory bench in the mean time?
> 
> Edit: Seems like 10-11-10 45 2T at 1.65 volts might be a place to start at 1866mhz. Not sure how much you want to push cpu/nb voltages in light of the heat management challenges you face due to aussie ambients.
> 
> 2 most common things that torpedo Vishera's performance are heat and missconfigured/poor ram.
> 
> Can I ask what games seem to be most prone to your stutters etc?


was stuttering on stock clocks at 1600 to. ram by default was setting to 1333?

only stuttering since new mobo reast of build is the same. but this is also a fresh install. the stuttering is so minor but i noticed it majority wouldnt. on all games


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So the fiances pc is doing something really odd...I posted here quite a but back about her pc running games at really hyper speed like everything was fast forwarded....as I suspected video drivers fixed this...and everything was great...then a but after that she started having slow downs then speed ups...like everything was buffering then catching back up like revving up an engine that's about to quit...once again I ddu'd and reinstalled the latest drivers again....went away....but now everytime she does a cold boot it did this again and now video drivers didn't fix it...however...restoring back to a time last week works perfectly....until the next restart..then you must restore again...all virus scans and adware/malware scans come back clean as does cccleaner...chkdisk find no errors...I turned off updates to ensure it wasn't incognito installing something though I never got the prompts saying it was updating...anyone experienced something like this?

Forgot to mention this is on the other 8320 rig in my sig


----------



## xLPGx

Found an alternative to Webdash but for android, terrible layout and design of the graphs but it does the job.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trigonesoft.rsm&hl=en


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So the fiances pc is doing something really odd...I posted here quite a but back about her pc running games at really hyper speed like everything was fast forwarded....as I suspected video drivers fixed this...and everything was great...then a but after that she started having slow downs then speed ups...like everything was buffering then catching back up like revving up an engine that's about to quit...once again I ddu'd and reinstalled the latest drivers again....went away....but now everytime she does a cold boot it did this again and now video drivers didn't fix it...however...restoring back to a time last week works perfectly....until the next restart..then you must restore again...all virus scans and adware/malware scans come back clean as does cccleaner...chkdisk find no errors...I turned off updates to ensure it wasn't incognito installing something though I never got the prompts saying it was updating...anyone experienced something like this?
> 
> Forgot to mention this is on the other 8320 rig in my sig


I ran into something similar in one old DX8 game when I switched to WinX. Never have figured it out. All other games work great.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I ran into something similar in one old DX8 game when I switched to WinX. Never have figured it out. All other games work great.


this is every game on all direct x settings (at least ones that can run more than one)...I've only seen this behavior (super fast all the time) on older games and games where speed is dictated by fps...the second issue and current one looks very similar to when you get horrible frame rate drops and the frames catch up afterwards except the frame rates never drop...they do go up slightly when it's "catching up"...but I've yet to find any changes in the software from the restored state to the working one...literally all updates are the same the versions on all drivers and direct x and even all hardware drivers are the same on both...never seen this one in all my years gaming on pc...it's almost like it's skipping a bunch of frames then rendering them really quickly to catch up


----------



## Johan45

How about pagefile?


----------



## cssorkinman

It seems I broke my quote function.... lol

To mattg,
Nothing remarkable in those numbers from what I could tell, latency isn't very good but that shouldn't be very noticable.
Couple of questions - what os and sp are you running? Do you have AI suite installed?

To mfknjadagr8

I've had this happen on my CHV-Z rig to a couple of gaming benchmarks, one of them was tomb raider. The animation was in fast forward and completed in about a quarter of the normal time.
However the FPS was very similar to a " normal " run.

Windows 7 64 bit , latest service pack using AI suite for tuning at the time. Playing with the reference clock iirc.

I was able to replicate it, but I've forgotten how. Also I recorded the behavior, I'll see if I can find that file.

I remember something similar happening with an ancient dos game I played on a modern rig. TF 1942 , a naval combat sim. You'd set mission parameters and turn the simulation loose. I set up an engagement the Yamato vs about 50 us destroyers and cruisers, then limited it to guns only. I started the battle and it sounded like a dozen a 10 warthogs all emptying their autocannon and the battle was over almost instantly....lol . I believe the issue in that instance was much different but the behavior was very similar. ( the little guys won by the way).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How about pagefile?


pagefile is set to 16gb... didnt check usage... but it happens immediately upon boot.. before the pagefile would be full in any modern game...but ill check usages next time it happens...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It seems I broke my quote function.... lol
> 
> To mattg,
> Nothing remarkable in those numbers from what I could tell, latency isn't very good but that shouldn't be very noticable.
> Couple of questions - what os and sp are you running? Do you have AI suite installed?
> 
> To mfknjadagr8
> 
> I've had this happen on my CHV-Z rig to a couple of gaming benchmarks, one of them was tomb raider. The animation was in fast forward and completed in about a quarter of the normal time.
> However the FPS was very similar to a " normal " run.
> 
> Windows 7 64 bit , latest service pack using AI suite for tuning at the time. Playing with the reference clock iirc.
> 
> I was able to replicate it, but I've forgotten how. Also I recorded the behavior, I'll see if I can find that file.
> 
> I remember something similar happening with an ancient dos game I played on a modern rig. TF 1942 , a naval combat sim. You'd set mission parameters and turn the simulation loose. I set up an engagement the Yamato vs about 50 us destroyers and cruisers, then limited it to guns only. I started the battle and it sounded like a dozen a 10 warthogs all emptying their autocannon and the battle was over almost instantly....lol . I believe the issue in that instance was much different but the behavior was very similar. ( the little guys won by the way).


yep the audio plays the same speed but the video is like four or five times faster... possibly more...when the video finishes the audio stops because it says ok videos over... but yeah same windows here... not using anything for monitoring at the times this has occured... but i did fire up hwinfo64 to check and make sure it wasnt throttling or temp issues... nothing i could see...i havent played with any of the clocks on the gpu though it does have a factory overclock... that also wouldnt explain why the restore point makes it stop.. as all clocks and settings show the same every time regardless of whether the issue is present or not....it is frigging annoying... for now we are just putting the pc to sleep mode instead of powering down...that seems to work...would still like to know *** is going on... i plan to add the ssd i took from my pc into it soon so fresh install of windows will tell if it was in fact a windows problem or not.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Found an alternative to Webdash but for android, terrible layout and design of the graphs but it does the job.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trigonesoft.rsm&hl=en


webdash on apple doesent have graphs its completely managed by what ever output setup you are using eg aida to render the stats and configure it how you want


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It seems I broke my quote function.... lol
> 
> To mattg,
> Nothing remarkable in those numbers from what I could tell, latency isn't very good but that shouldn't be very noticable.
> Couple of questions - what os and sp are you running? Do you have AI suite installed?
> 
> To mfknjadagr8
> 
> I've had this happen on my CHV-Z rig to a couple of gaming benchmarks, one of them was tomb raider. The animation was in fast forward and completed in about a quarter of the normal time.
> However the FPS was very similar to a " normal " run.
> 
> Windows 7 64 bit , latest service pack using AI suite for tuning at the time. Playing with the reference clock iirc.
> 
> I was able to replicate it, but I've forgotten how. Also I recorded the behavior, I'll see if I can find that file.
> 
> I remember something similar happening with an ancient dos game I played on a modern rig. TF 1942 , a naval combat sim. You'd set mission parameters and turn the simulation loose. I set up an engagement the Yamato vs about 50 us destroyers and cruisers, then limited it to guns only. I started the battle and it sounded like a dozen a 10 warthogs all emptying their autocannon and the battle was over almost instantly....lol . I believe the issue in that instance was much different but the behavior was very similar. ( the little guys won by the way).


no i dont use AI suit,

running windows 10 64bit enterprise fully up to date


----------



## Johan45

Try dropping the size of the page file and see if it helps.


----------



## miklkit

I just want to say that my problem with that one game is that it speeds up to normal and slows down. Fast and slow jerking around is the issue. My page file is set to 1024mb on mechanical drives.


----------



## Johan45

I don't know. I don't game a whole lot was just looking for something that may cause changes in access times


----------



## CroAtTheTop

So I started playing with my CPU, I have disabled Cool n Quiet and all that, and now I am trying to see how much with "Auto" VCORE could I reach clock speed with increasing multiplier, I went to 4.6Ghz, sadly system froze as soon as I started Prime95 stress test, now I've put it to 4.4Ghz, and this is what HWMonitor and OverDrive report, is HWMonitor reporting wrong VCORE Voltage? As in OverDrive voltage never goes over 1.2875!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> So I started playing with my CPU, I have disabled Cool n Quiet and all that, and now I am trying to see how much with "Auto" VCORE could I reach clock speed with increasing multiplier, I went to 4.6Ghz, sadly system froze as soon as I started Prime95 stress test, now I've put it to 4.4Ghz, and this is what HWMonitor and OverDrive report, is HWMonitor reporting wrong VCORE Voltage? As in OverDrive voltage never goes over 1.2875!


It's not recommended to leave any settings on auto.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> So I started playing with my CPU, I have disabled Cool n Quiet and all that, and now I am trying to see how much with "Auto" VCORE could I reach clock speed with increasing multiplier, I went to 4.6Ghz, sadly system froze as soon as I started Prime95 stress test, now I've put it to 4.4Ghz, and this is what HWMonitor and OverDrive report, is HWMonitor reporting wrong VCORE Voltage? As in OverDrive voltage never goes over 1.2875!


It's reporting the VID not actual voltage.

Give HWINFO a try.

EDIT : black box is around VID , red box shows actual Voltage to the core.


----------



## Johan45

The voltage was 1.332 and you're already getting warm, 53 package temp. What are you cooling with?


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Leave your tin foil hat on if you want. I will just say that I am not the least bit guilty and green energy is the color of money.
> 
> At least it is temporary and will be over soon.


Second that. As someone who has spent the past ten years doing research on the companies that are in this business its amazing that everyone doesnt just know how bad it is. Not only that, they raid public funds first so that the billionaire backers dont have to lay out their $ or have to the investments.

Anyway, Ive been on my 8350 for a while, it does 5ghz. I kind of like it. Overclocking AMD chips has always been more fun than Intel (not opinion, fact). Im wondering if its worth going up to the 9590. Thoughts?? When I look at generic benchmarks it doesnt seem like the 9590 has a huge performance advantage over my scores.

Am I wrong on this?

And miklkit, whats the 5ghz badge you go going on in your sig? And whats the 1ghz badge for?


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's not recommended to leave any settings on auto.


Any?


----------



## miklkit

Green energy is the fastest growing segment of the California economy and on a good day we produce 50% of our energy from green energy. Plus I smog tested my 18 year old car a few weeks ago and it zeroed out two of the things tested. No detectable emissions.

My opinion is that the 9590 is best suited to experts who know how to get the best out of it. For most users an 83xx is the best way to go and the newer ones run better than the older ones.

What those mean is I validated my 8350 at 5 ghz. That got me into the 5 ghz club and because it was also a 1 ghz OC I got into that one too. These days I'm just puttering along with the 8370 at 4.95 24/7.


----------



## 5dragons

guys i had buy the fx 8350 and i wanna know some good and cheap air cooler to put on him, the cooler in box is so bad.....
and a good thermal paste


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5dragons*
> 
> guys i had buy the fx 8350 and i wanna know some good and cheap air cooler to put on him, the cooler in box is so bad.....
> and a good thermal paste


CoolerMaster Hyper 212 and some Arctic Cooling MX-4 for TIM


----------



## 5dragons

ty 212 or 212x?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5dragons*
> 
> ty 212 or 212x?


either one really, the 212X is *marginally* better but not enough for you to notice.......the fan looks nicer though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *5dragons*
> 
> ty 212 or 212x?
> 
> 
> 
> either one really, the 212X is *marginally* better but not enough for you to notice.......the fan looks nicer though
Click to expand...

What is your budget 5dragons and where are you able to buy from?


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The voltage was 1.332 and you're already getting warm, 53 package temp. What are you cooling with?


Well I am having CM 212 Evo, I could now start lowering voltage too see at which lowest it can handle 4.4Ghz...

On the other hand, I have a problem with my CPU Multiplier being throthled to 7 for a second while doing Prime95 testing, it kicks in after 4-5 minutes of test. Anyone have any clue whats causing it? I have 990XA-UD3 with FX-8350


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Well I am having CM 212 Evo, I could now start lowering voltage too see at which lowest it can handle 4.4Ghz...
> 
> On the other hand, I have a problem with my CPU Multiplier being throthled to 7 for a second while doing Prime95 testing, it kicks in after 4-5 minutes of test. Anyone have any clue whats causing it? I have 990XA-UD3 with FX-8350


heat is usually the cause...but I think I remember one of the revisions of that board has hard coded tdp limit...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Anyway, Ive been on my 8350 for a while, it does 5ghz. I kind of like it. Overclocking AMD chips has always been more fun than Intel (not opinion, fact). Im wondering if its worth going up to the 9590. Thoughts?? When I look at generic benchmarks it doesnt seem like the 9590 has a huge performance advantage over my scores.
> 
> Am I wrong on this?


If you already have an FX 8 core at 5Ghz, you are wasting your time even considering a 9590. They are just pre-overclocked pieces from factory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Well I am having CM 212 Evo, I could now start lowering voltage too see at which lowest it can handle 4.4Ghz...
> 
> On the other hand, I have a problem with my CPU Multiplier being throthled to 7 for a second while doing Prime95 testing, it kicks in after 4-5 minutes of test. Anyone have any clue whats causing it? I have 990XA-UD3 with FX-8350


VRM throttling. Your VRM is overheating. You need to either drop your overclock until it stops or add a small fan to blow on the VRM heatsink of your motherboard.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If you already have an FX 8 core at 5Ghz, you are wasting your time even considering a 9590. They are just pre-overclocked pieces from factory.
> VRM throttling. Your VRM is overheating. You need to either drop your overclock until it stops or add a small fan to blow on the VRM heatsink of your motherboard.


or socket...and like I was saying I think revision 4 was the hard coded throttle monster


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> or socket...and like I was saying I think revision 4 was the hard coded throttle monster


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If you already have an FX 8 core at 5Ghz, you are wasting your time even considering a 9590. They are just pre-overclocked pieces from factory.
> VRM throttling. Your VRM is overheating. You need to either drop your overclock until it stops or add a small fan to blow on the VRM heatsink of your motherboard.


Is there any way I could check my VRM temperatures? I personally find it weird to have VRM overheat already at 4.4Ghz. If not any, I could use stock CPU fan and place it there?







(Would need help and advices with how to secure that tho)
I have revision 3.0 of the motherboard.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> or socket...and like I was saying I think revision 4 was the hard coded throttle monster


Well, you remember about this model more than i do. I don't think it's CPU temp, because it's Gigabyte UD and if my UD3P is any indication, socket temp is always low enough. But anyway, i don't know specific model quirks.


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, you remember about this model more than i do. I don't think it's CPU temp, because it's Gigabyte UD and if my UD3P is any indication, socket temp is always low enough. But anyway, i don't know specific model quirks.


Well if my CPU temp was ranging from 49 to 52 Celsius, its probably not the case right?

I found this here;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1202751/amd-fx-cpu-throttling-fixes-please-sticky

Havent tried out 2nd and 3rd solution.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Is there any way I could check my VRM temperatures? I personally find it weird to have VRM overheat already at 4.4Ghz. If not any, I could use stock CPU fan and place it there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Would need help and advices with how to secure that tho)
> I have revision 3.0 of the motherboard.


Oh dear, more pictures due...




Some of the guys here make fantastic brackets, I like cable ties...


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Hmn. problem is I dont see what I could tie it for, and I guess one stock cpu fan wouldnt be enough?







Well I think I could find more of them, but what could I make them hold on for? Any ideas?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Double post


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If you already have an FX 8 core at 5Ghz, you are wasting your time even considering a 9590. They are just pre-overclocked pieces from factory.


Yeah I think youre right. Im comparing scores on generic benchmarks and Im right in between some 9590's (some Ive scored higher than). And I think I can get this chip to do more than 5ghz but not much more. This chips eats and spits out voltage after 4.8ghz. Its almost wasteful.


----------



## Mike The Owl

On a previous Giga board I hot glued the fans to the VRM and northbridge..


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Jeez, look at the voltage its taking this 8350 to hit 5ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/amzley

and why did they make my user name "amzley"? Im registered. Shouldnt my user name be the name I submitted with the validation on this chip?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Jeez, look at the voltage its taking this 8350 to hit 5ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/amzley
> 
> and why did they make my user name "amzley"? Im registered. Shouldnt my user name be the name I submitted with the validation on this chip?


Thats about what it takes for an 8350 voltage wise. Cpu-z validations default to the name you entered when you installed windows unless you change it on the validation tab.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Jeez, look at the voltage its taking this 8350 to hit 5ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/amzley
> 
> and why did they make my user name "amzley"? Im registered. Shouldnt my user name be the name I submitted with the validation on this chip?


that's nothing...mine won't stabilize at 5.0 with 1.63...I'm sure I could easily validate with that voltage but...I wasn't going to push vcore any higher


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Actually the stock cpu fan does fine...I would check socket temps first and make sure which one is causing the issue if socket temps are within 5c if the core I would say vrms...if not I would try both places and see if the problem goes away


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> Is there any way I could check my VRM temperatures? I personally find it weird to have VRM overheat already at 4.4Ghz. If not any, I could use stock CPU fan and place it there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Would need help and advices with how to secure that tho)
> I have revision 3.0 of the motherboard.


Oh dear.........The rev 3 version is the worst. Do you want to check your VRM temperature? Touch the case behind the motherboard towards the rear where the VRM are. The case should be so hot it burns your fingers. That is how mine was at 1.4 vcore. There is no known cure for it except to buy a better board.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thats about what it takes for an 8350 voltage wise. Cpu-z validations default to the name you entered when you installed windows unless you change it on the validation tab.


Glad to know my voltage isnt too far off. My other chips did it on less.

RE that CPUZ username - I used an older version, put my real name and email in validation, clicked button. Ive never seen anything like that name before and Ive never entered anything like that anywhere before in my life. That version of CPUz was not current and it said that I needed the updated version for validation. Fine. So I downloaded the most recent. Now the same exact score shows up under that user name in my account. But the second validation I ran for the 5ghz club here on OCN doesnt show in my account when Im logged in. But if Im logged in and click that link (its a different link) then that result (the one under my real username) will show in my results and this one disappears.

Weird, right?


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that's nothing...mine won't stabilize at 5.0 with 1.63...I'm sure I could easily validate with that voltage but...I wasn't going to push vcore any higher


Do you just do cpu multi or have you tried getting to 5ghz via FSB as well?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Do you just do cpu multi or have you tried getting to 5ghz via FSB as well?


not yet haven't had a bunch of free time lately


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> not yet haven't had a bunch of free time lately


Whats the highest clock you can get just on the cpu multiplier? Also, what motherboard are you using? Ive noticed with the Crosshair V Formula Z there are a few settings that I have set differently than some of the guides Ive found and I think its made a difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Wow. The responses to my tinfoil hat statement on global warming is......

Let's leave it at that fellas. Seems like you can't put off your own tinfoil hats to differentiate a joke and a mature conversation.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Whats the highest clock you can get just on the cpu multiplier? Also, what motherboard are you using? Ive noticed with the Crosshair V Formula Z there are a few settings that I have set differently than some of the guides Ive found and I think its made a difference.


4.8 is what I run daily at 1.524...it'll run with less but at that voltage I'm fully stable in any stress test situation....no failures no miscalculations...just that's my voltage wall on multi apparently...haven't spent the time to try fsb approach...got some ideas of values I would use for it just the testing time aspect...also need to find time to try out the bios@mus1musmade for 290 with elpidia memory...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 4.8 is what I run daily at 1.524...it'll run with less but at that voltage I'm fully stable in any stress test situation....no failures no miscalculations...just that's my voltage wall on multi apparently...haven't spent the time to try fsb approach...got some ideas of values I would use for it just the testing time aspect...also need to find time to try out the bios@mus1musmade for 290 with elpidia memory...


I have a new one in the pipes for testing.

I xan make a PT1-based rom, or of a normal tri-X base for 24/7.

These mods totally changed my card's prowess. Totally dominating single card runs for FS.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6532343


----------



## CroAtTheTop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Glad to know my voltage isnt too far off. My other chips did it on less.
> 
> RE that CPUZ username - I used an older version, put my real name and email in validation, clicked button. Ive never seen anything like that name before and Ive never entered anything like that anywhere before in my life. That version of CPUz was not current and it said that I needed the updated version for validation. Fine. So I downloaded the most recent. Now the same exact score shows up under that user name in my account. But the second validation I ran for the 5ghz club here on OCN doesnt show in my account when Im logged in. But if Im logged in and click that link (its a different link) then that result (the one under my real username) will show in my results and this one disappears.
> 
> Weird, right?


You make me feel really bad now, seems like bought another crap board. Now you gave me dilemma, should I upgrade my PC with new mobo, water cooling and few perhepials OR should I save as I planned for AMD's ZEN next year as I do rely big hope on their new CPU's since its do or die for them.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> You make me feel really bad now, seems like bought another crap board. Now you gave me dilemma, should I upgrade my PC with new mobo, water cooling and few perhepials OR should I save as I planned for AMD's ZEN next year as I do rely big hope on their new CPU's since its do or die for them.


Save for Zen. If it's good, use the savings time to really trick out the rig. Worst-case scenario for Zen and you'll still have saved enough for a new i7-whateverK.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroAtTheTop*
> 
> You make me feel really bad now, seems like bought another crap board. Now you gave me dilemma, should I upgrade my PC with new mobo, water cooling and few perhepials OR should I save as I planned for AMD's ZEN next year as I do rely big hope on their new CPU's since its do or die for them.


Miklkit is right. If you have rev.3, that's famous for having issues with VRM heat. You can try to put the AMD stock fan to blow on it, but you won't go far away. It could solve your present issue at 4.4 though. If you don't mind spending the money, a better board would benefit your clocks. But from a logical point of view, it's not worth to give money for new motherboard, if you are going to Zen within 1 year. It's not like you will be doomed if you stay at 4.4 or you won't be able to play or something....

P.S.: So glad i grabbed the FX-8300 while i could. They already disappeared again from all shops:
http://www.trovaprezzi.it/categoria.aspx?id=-1&libera=Fx-8300&prezzomin=&prezzomax=
Unbelievable. This CPU here is like some exotic fruit. A rarity that only few manage to get.


----------



## TheMegosh

Hey folks, thanks for being such an awesome community. I've referenced your site for years before making an account today and finally hope to contribute a bit myself.

That being said, I'm running into an issue that I'm sure you've solved or identified a dozen times, but my searches haven't concluded anything meaningful on both here and Google. With the release of FO4, I've decided to take a plunge into overclocking my desktop.

Full build:

CPU: FX-8350 Black
Mobo: Gigabyte 990-FXA-UD3/Rev. 3.0 (I've read some bad things about it







)
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Case: Fractal Design R4, with 2 intake and 1 exhaust.
PSU: Corsair Enthusiast 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply
Memory: Kingston Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TWIN FROZR
Storage: 256GB Crucial MX100, other HDDs

Ok, so getting into it I've been following the guide posted here. I'm only going with a reasonable multiplier overclock (x22) to get my feet wet, with a small bump up for vcore voltage (+0.050v). Otherwise I've got everything static. (also increased LLC more because Gigabyte mobos need it(?))



http://imgur.com/grIk3






 (It will be uploading at the time of posting, so please bear with me for an hour or so. Crap upload speed) During the testing you'll see the frequency jumping from 4400hz~ to 1400hz~ once the temps reach 56C~. The core voltage, and multiplier (seen in cpu-z) will also drop drastically at the same time.

Edit: I realize its the VRM. Anyone mind being kind enough to point out where exactly it is on this mobo? Between the CPU and exhaust fan (MOS)?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMegosh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It will be uploading at the time of posting, so please bear with me for an hour or so. Crap upload speed) During the testing you'll see the frequency jumping from 4400hz~ to 1400hz~ once the temps reach 56C~. The core voltage, and multiplier (seen in cpu-z) will also drop drastically at the same time.


I don't have time to watch your video, but sounds like the same VRM throttling that rev3 users have. Look at "CroAththeTop" posts and replies to him:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/55220


----------



## TheMegosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't have time to watch your video, but sounds like the same VRM throttling that rev3 users have. Look at "CroAththeTop" posts and replies to him:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/55220


Well, now I look like a fool for the "solution", or more an identification of the problem to be so few pages back. Thanks. What a ridiculous mobo.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMegosh*
> 
> Well, now I look like a fool for the "solution", or more an identification of the problem to be so few pages back. Thanks. What a ridiculous mobo.


It's not your fault. With so many pages in this thread, for someone newcomer it's impossible to know where to search. I first read about the rev3 troubles in here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/11670

At some point they had photos and all kind of attempts. Gigabyte unfortunately, is making BIOS blunders in AM3+ and instead of correcting them, they just release a new revision! And then another and another.

From all i 've seen, if you want the least troublesome AM3+ motherboards, you 'd better buy ASUS, if you intend to overclock. Asrocks overheat. MSI has 2 quality boards (990FX GD65 and GD80), 2 medium quality (Gaming series, which sport Nikos powerpak mosfets) and all the rest is low quality (Nikos D-PAKs). Gigabyte makes structurally good motherboards , but buggy BIOSes. ASUS seems the only "normal" brand at the end.


----------



## Bkpizza

Agree 100% with above. I managed to blow up a rev 1.1 ud3, which is pretty much seen as the best ud3 out there (old school bios, no dumb throttling).
Replaced it with M5A99X evo which is not the high end Asus and it overclocks better, runs cooler, and hasn't died. Asus for AM3+ seems about it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Agree 100% with above. I managed to blow up a rev 1.1 ud3, which is pretty much seen as the best ud3 out there (old school bios, no dumb throttling).
> Replaced it with M5A99X evo which is not the high end Asus and it overclocks better, runs cooler, and hasn't died. Asus for AM3+ seems about it.


If you have managed to break a 1.1, something must have been borked aside from the board.

It is a very good board. On par with a UD5 and UD7. Has the same VRM components and phases.

So how did you manage to break one?


----------



## MINE

Hi guys. My setup is

AMD 8350
990FX AsrockExtreme4 Motherboard
Team 8GB Ram
Corsair H100 cooler

I was wondering does anyone have this motherboard (cant seems to see any settings from the forum on thi) and any overclocking settings I can start at? Looking to hit around 4.5ghz stable. I Just updated my bios and is good to go, so any would be good.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you have managed to break a 1.1, something must have been borked aside from the board.
> 
> It is a very good board. On par with a UD5 and UD7. Has the same VRM components and phases.
> 
> So how did you manage to break one?


Really not sure, wasnt happy when I did it, was running at 4.7 at 1.5v and then one day it wouldn't turn on, swap the board out and everything else is fine. I was confused, wife was angry ;D


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Really not sure, wasnt happy when I did it, was running at 4.7 at 1.5v and then one day it wouldn't turn on, swap the board out and everything else is fine. I was confused, wife was angry ;D


Wow. That's preetty hungry of a chip.

If that killed your UD3, there's a chance it will kill the Asus too except the Kitty and CHVFZ.

Are you sure you need that much for 4.7?


----------



## Johan45

Wow, I just got the strangest/coolest phonecall. Someone with a thick accent on the other end, at first I think some scammer but no. It was actually a guy from Quatar that I had sold an 8350 to back in July. The problem was it never showed up and I had to refund the money etc... That was until yesterday when it finally arrived. He's going to mail it back. I guess you can never really lose all faith in humanity.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Really not sure, wasnt happy when I did it, was running at 4.7 at 1.5v and then one day it wouldn't turn on, swap the board out and everything else is fine. I was confused, wife was angry ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That's preetty hungry of a chip.
> 
> If that killed your UD3, there's a chance it will kill the Asus too except the Kitty and CHVFZ.
> 
> Are you sure you need that much for 4.7?
Click to expand...

Wont kill the M5A99X. ALmost identical to my M5A99FX and we al;l know how long that has been running for!


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wow. That's preetty hungry of a chip.
> 
> If that killed your UD3, there's a chance it will kill the Asus too except the Kitty and CHVFZ.
> 
> Are you sure you need that much for 4.7?


Yeah I've got a dead set pig of a chip 1234 pgb so fairly early one. The ud3 ran that for almost 3 years so as long as this makes it to zen I'll be pretty happy. I've got 80mm on front of vrm and 120mm on back so I've got fingers crossed. If you have any advice though I'd be grateful


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wont kill the M5A99X. ALmost identical to my M5A99FX and we al;l know how long that has been running for!


Hehe yeah, i based my decision to get this board on you. Didn't need SLI or crossfire so 2x x8 was fine for me, and has the same vrm as yours. So thanks for the example.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wont kill the M5A99X. ALmost identical to my M5A99FX and we al;l know how long that has been running for!


I know. But you need to point out your current limit and things you have done to alleviate it.









I'm not really literally saying it will, but more of saying, "dude, be careful. do what Al did".


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

SAVE ME.. I'm having AMD/Performance drawbacks, especially with Crimson Drivers here. All the games I could have maxed out F4, AC:S, etc. Now just a lonely 970M until Arctic Islands or Pascal comes out.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wont kill the M5A99X. ALmost identical to my M5A99FX and we al;l know how long that has been running for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. But you need to point out your current limit and things you have done to alleviate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really literally saying it will, but more of saying, "dude, be careful. do what Al did".
Click to expand...

I cranked the current limit all the way to 140%







Only thing I did to "alleviate" stress in the VRM's was leave the switching frequency on auto since cranking that all the way to 400KHz was causing throttling.


----------



## Alastair

Speaking of which I will probably retest my OC's when the new PSU arrives in the next month or so. Cause if this PSU is on the fritz then there is no telling what manner of dirty power is coming from this thing. Might be able to get the volts for my OC down a bit.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I cranked the current limit all the way to 140%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I did to "alleviate" stress in the VRM's was leave the switching frequency on auto since cranking that all the way to 400KHz was causing throttling.


I went to 130% and dropped the frequency to minimum to try avoid over loading the vrm. Didn't seem to cause instability but do you think there's something i should tune?


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wont kill the M5A99X. ALmost identical to my M5A99FX and we al;l know how long that has been running for!


Extreme9 will do it too. Harder to set the OC, because the you don't get those great fine tuning adjustments in the kittys BIOS. 9s are are good for 9590s, 2400 speed ram, more or less just plug and play. I run all cores at 4800 in summer and all at 5000 in winter or 4700 base and 5150 turbo whenever it is needed. The 9 is good but the kittys are better. I have both. I would still be using a R1, but a Windforce VR failed and killed the kitty. If it was a Asus 7870 they both would have been repaired or replaced. I prefer the Sabertooth. A Crosshair-Z is almost the same, had better audio. That is why I went for the Extreme9, it has better audio circuits than the kitty.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I cranked the current limit all the way to 140%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I did to "alleviate" stress in the VRM's was leave the switching frequency on auto since cranking that all the way to 400KHz was causing throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to 130% and dropped the frequency to minimum to try avoid over loading the vrm. Didn't seem to cause instability but do you think there's something i should tune?
Click to expand...

Well you are already running at 1.55V according to your sig. The highest I could get my 8350 stable without throttling was 4.9GHz @ 1.57V. So you are probably already pretty close to the edge it would seem. The only thing I could recommend trying is just to work on getting your Vcore down somehow. You could probably get away with 140% current and maybe a tiny bit less Vcore.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Hi guys. My setup is
> 
> AMD 8350
> 990FX AsrockExtreme4 Motherboard
> Team 8GB Ram
> Corsair H100 cooler
> 
> I was wondering does anyone have this motherboard (cant seems to see any settings from the forum on thi) and any overclocking settings I can start at? Looking to hit around 4.5ghz stable. I Just updated my bios and is good to go, so any would be good.


Another victim or Asrock's "extreme" marketing. I doubt you will be able to go to 4.5Ghz without the CPU temp cooking or VRM throttling. Disable APM, Turbo, Load Line calibration, increase multiplier and voltage, stress test and good luck. You are going to need it. It's a 4+1 phase motherboard. You won't go far away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow, I just got the strangest/coolest phonecall. Someone with a thick accent on the other end, at first I think some scammer but no. It was actually a guy from Quatar that I had sold an 8350 to back in July. The problem was it never showed up and I had to refund the money etc... That was until yesterday when it finally arrived. He's going to mail it back. I guess you can never really lose all faith in humanity.


Funny story. International shipping delays never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well you are already running at 1.55V according to your sig. The highest I could get my 8350 stable without throttling was 4.9GHz @ 1.57V. So you are probably already pretty close to the edge it would seem. The only thing I could recommend trying is just to work on getting your Vcore down somehow. You could probably get away with 140% current and maybe a tiny bit less Vcore.


Thanks, I forgot to update sig, I'm only at 4.7 1.5v because it didn't seem worth it. I've looked a couple times at getting a new chip but I'll probably just wait for zen.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well you are already running at 1.55V according to your sig. The highest I could get my 8350 stable without throttling was 4.9GHz @ 1.57V. So you are probably already pretty close to the edge it would seem. The only thing I could recommend trying is just to work on getting your Vcore down somehow. You could probably get away with 140% current and maybe a tiny bit less Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I forgot to update sig, I'm only at 4.7 1.5v because it didn't seem worth it. I've looked a couple times at getting a new chip but I'll probably just wait for zen.
Click to expand...

Why don't you send over some BIOS screenies and see if there is anything I can see?


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why don't you send over some BIOS screenies and see if there is anything I can see?


I will, but I'm over seas for a week and a half, but i will take you up on the offer, thanks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why don't you send over some BIOS screenies and see if there is anything I can see?
> 
> 
> 
> I will, but I'm over seas for a week and a half, but i will take you up on the offer, thanks
Click to expand...

Sure thing!


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I'm back in the FX world, due to some circumstances I had to sell most of my stuff and I managed to trade some water cooling gear for an FX 8320E and CHV-Z board from a friend of mine that upgraded to a 6700k. This thing really surprised me, at stock settings its only loading at 1.106V! My Kaveri chips with half the cores run at nearly 1.4V out of the box.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I'm back in the FX world, due to some circumstances I had to sell most of my stuff and I managed to trade some water cooling gear for an FX 8320E and CHV-Z board from a friend of mine that upgraded to a 6700k. This thing really surprised me, at stock settings its only loading at 1.106V! My Kaveri chips with half the cores run at nearly 1.4V out of the box.


Must be a good chip.

Tested OC Prowess?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Must be a good chip.
> 
> Tested OC Prowess?


I'm still working on installing windows updates and all that, I'll get to it eventually. I hope my BeQuiet Dark Rock TF is good for ~4.5ghz when I do get around to overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm still working on installing windows updates and all that, I'll get to it eventually. I hope my BeQuiet Dark Rock TF is good for ~4.5ghz when I do get around to overclocking.


I think it can. E-Chips may not need too much Voltage for that clock anyway. But they tend to run hotter than older chips.

Any idea of the batch number of the chip?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I think it can. E-Chips may not need too much Voltage for that clock anyway. But they tend to run hotter than older chips.
> 
> Any idea of the batch number of the chip?


Yeah I'm not going for anything crazy, this is all I've got and even this was a choice to make instead of using my 7700k (trying to sell that thing). I didn't check the batch number but if it clocks well I'll look next time I have the cooler off.


----------



## mus1mus

no problem mate.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Another victim or Asrock's "extreme" marketing. I doubt you will be able to go to 4.5Ghz without the CPU temp cooking or VRM throttling. Disable APM, Turbo, Load Line calibration, increase multiplier and voltage, stress test and good luck. You are going to need it. It's a 4+1 phase motherboard. You won't go far away.
> Funny story. International shipping delays never cease to amaze me.


do you have a page or screen shot so i can look at some of the profile settings

i thought my board is http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme4/index.us.asp?cat=Specifications 8-2 power phase? If so what is the best bang for the money motherboard, just curious to do 4.5ghz +?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> do you have a page or screen shot so i can look at some of the profile settings
> 
> i thought my board is http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme4/index.us.asp?cat=Specifications 8-2 power phase? If so what is the best bang for the money motherboard, just curious to do 4.5ghz +?


I think Undervolter misread your previous post, the Extreme4 is even listed in OCN's VRM database as an 8+2 board. It should overclock decently, although I don't know if that one is similar to most of the other ASRock boards with no LLC control which can cause some problems at higher overclocks.


----------



## mus1mus

They use doublers. So count them in half.


----------



## Scorpion49

Not all of their boards do, although they are notorious for that crap. The board he has is a true 8+2 design. That may or may not be useful depending on if they decided to put LLC control in the BIOS, they seem to really like keeping that one under wraps.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, maybe. But memory tells me to stay away from them on 990FX platform.


----------



## Scorpion49

I don't disagree with you at all









But he already has it and it *should* be able to do some overclocking. Maybe. Hopefully?

I avoid ASRock AMD boards like the plague. Their newer intel stuff is alright but nothing to write home about.


----------



## MINE

oh so i should just keep it at stock and dont mess with it then? I dont do anything crazy, but if i do decided to oc, should i keep this board or invest in another board if so what are my options for best bang?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> oh so i should just keep it at stock and dont mess with it then? I dont do anything crazy, but if i do decided to oc, should i keep this board or invest in another board if so what are my options for best bang?


There is nothing holding you back really, and FX are very forgiving to overclock. At least give it a try, you won't hurt anything as long as you have appropriate cooling (i.e. not the stock cooler).


----------



## mus1mus

Yep.

Try to stay within 1.5 Vcore and accept what you can squeeze out of it. You can be lucky with the chip and get around 4.7GHz all while keeping things in check.


----------



## MINE

Got it so youre suggesting to keep this board correct? Also can you guys recommend me some settings with my board right now to try?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow, I just got the strangest/coolest phonecall. Someone with a thick accent on the other end, at first I think some scammer but no. It was actually a guy from Quatar that I had sold an 8350 to back in July. The problem was it never showed up and I had to refund the money etc... That was until yesterday when it finally arrived. He's going to mail it back. I guess you can never really lose all faith in humanity.


thats awesome congrats !


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Got it so youre suggesting to keep this board correct? Also can you guys recommend me some settings with my board right now to try?


Well, you have it right now. Rather than spend money on another board, get a feel for overclocking with this one. Since you considered replacing it already, no harm done in doing your learning here. And then, if you find out it can do an overclock you like you can just keep it. Win/win.

With the non-E FX chips I've always just gone straight to 1.450V and 4500mhz and see what it does, I haven't come across any of these chips that won't do 4.4-4.5 on a decent board (I'm sure they exist though). Prime95 is a pretty easy stress test for Vishera because usually cores will just drop out and the worker will stop running but it won't lock up. If I can get past 5 minutes or so of various stress tests I'll keep dropping the voltage until it fails and then go back up a few mv and do some longer duration testing. I can't comment on the LLC, HPC/APM, etc settings on that board though. Not sure what options you have.

One side note, your VRM/socket area might get hot with that H100. A small 80mm or so fan zip-tied to the VRM heatsink can do wonders for stability on 990FX.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, you have it right now. Rather than spend money on another board, get a feel for overclocking with this one. Since you considered replacing it already, no harm done in doing your learning here. And then, if you find out it can do an overclock you like you can just keep it. Win/win.
> 
> With the non-E FX chips I've always just gone straight to 1.450V and 4500mhz and see what it does, I haven't come across any of these chips that won't do 4.4-4.5 on a decent board (I'm sure they exist though). Prime95 is a pretty easy stress test for Vishera because usually cores will just drop out and the worker will stop running but it won't lock up. If I can get past 5 minutes or so of various stress tests I'll keep dropping the voltage until it fails and then go back up a few mv and do some longer duration testing. I can't comment on the LLC, HPC/APM, etc settings on that board though. Not sure what options you have.
> 
> One side note, your VRM/socket area might get hot with that H100. A small 80mm or so fan zip-tied to the VRM heatsink can do wonders for stability on 990FX.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/8316/amds-5-ghz-turbo-cpu-in-retail-the-fx9590-and-asrock-990fx-extreme9-review/3 this is what my bios would look like can you let me know what settings to input and try in each category if thats alright. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> do you have a page or screen shot so i can look at some of the profile settings
> 
> i thought my board is http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme4/index.us.asp?cat=Specifications 8-2 power phase? If so what is the best bang for the money motherboard, just curious to do 4.5ghz +?


My mistake, i thought it was the same as the 970 extreme4 only with 990 chipset. I should have looked it on the website. Yes, the one you have is 8+2, although i don't know how "beefy" the mosfets are. Cooling the VRM never hurts with Asrock though, as they tend to overheat. The settings i proposed to you, are those that are used on the 970 extreme3 and usually work on most Asrocks. Give it a try to see how much you can go. You could start at 4.2 (multiplier x21) and go upwards from there. In the first page of this thread, there is IBT AVX. Use it at VERY HIGH for quick stress testing.

Unless Asrock has put feeble mosfets and unless the board overheats much, 4.5 should be doable.

EDIT: Just read Scorpion49's suggestion of trying 4.5 directly. Yes, it's a good advice too. My 8320 does 4.5 on something like 1.39v inside Windows.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> 1.450V and 4500mhz


That seems like _a lot_ of voltage for just 4.5

I'm running at 1.385 - 1.39 with my 8370E. I haven't done a ton of Prime yet because I had been trying to get better than 4.5 (and have given up due to the board throttling, by design apparently). But, it seems that 1.39 in particular is quite comfortable for it at 4.5.

I am getting an external radiator because the ball bearing fans are causing my tinnitus to act up badly even at just medium speed with the machine inside my closet. Apparently the fans being designed to emit noise outside of human hearing doesn't prevent the noise from aggravating tinnitus.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow, I just got the strangest/coolest phonecall. Someone with a thick accent on the other end, at first I think some scammer but no. It was actually a guy from Quatar that I had sold an 8350 to back in July. The problem was it never showed up and I had to refund the money etc... That was until yesterday when it finally arrived. He's going to mail it back. I guess you can never really lose all faith in humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> thats awesome congrats !
Click to expand...

Thanks, Mega and U_V It really was a surprise. Now I have to sell it again ha ha


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> That seems like _a lot_ of voltage for just 4.5
> 
> I'm running at 1.385 - 1.39 with my 8370E. I haven't done a ton of Prime yet because I had been trying to get better than 4.5 (and have given up due to the board throttling, by design apparently). But, it seems that 1.39 in particular is quite comfortable for it at 4.5.
> 
> I am getting an external radiator because the ball bearing fans are causing my tinnitus to act up badly even at just medium speed with the machine inside my closet. Apparently the fans being designed to emit noise outside of human hearing doesn't prevent the noise from aggravating tinnitus.


Its not really, in the early days of Vishera it was about average. The silicon has gotten a lot better over the years. I use that as a baseline (specified for a non-E chip as well) and start turning the voltage down from there. Just a quick crash/no crash check and then move down a step in voltage until you see instability. The hope is that you would get 5 tests that pass and one that fails instead of the other way around if you were gradually increasing voltage to find stability instead of decreasing to find instability.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow, I just got the strangest/coolest phonecall. Someone with a thick accent on the other end, at first I think some scammer but no. It was actually a guy from Quatar that I had sold an 8350 to back in July. The problem was it never showed up and I had to refund the money etc... That was until yesterday when it finally arrived. He's going to mail it back. I guess you can never really lose all faith in humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> thats awesome congrats !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Mega and U_V It really was a surprise. Now I have to sell it again ha ha
Click to expand...

LOL how much is shipping to the US?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL how much is shipping to the US?


Good question! I just looked with my local post services (99% sure is the cheapest solution), for packages 0-500 gr to USA, flat fee 40 euros (Zone 6), without insurance :

http://www.poste.it/risorse/postali/pdf/PCI_listino.pdf

Ouch! But, hey, he is in Qatar! Maybe his dad owns an oil rig!







Maybe Qatari post services are so rich that charge 1 euro!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL how much is shipping to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question! I just looked with my local post services (99% sure is the cheapest solution), for packages 0-500 gr to USA, flat fee 40 euros (Zone 6), without insurance :
> 
> http://www.poste.it/risorse/postali/pdf/PCI_listino.pdf
> 
> Ouch! But, hey, he is in Qatar! Maybe his dad owns an oil rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Qatari post services are so rich that charge 1 euro!
Click to expand...

AHAHHA 42.46 USD just for shipping.. so not worth the cost


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> AHAHHA 42.46 USD just for shipping.. so not worth the cost


Normally yes. But, he is from Qatar! As in, no tax land!

http://qatar.angloinfo.com/money/general-taxes/

http://qatar.angloinfo.com/money/income-tax/

They probably bathe in crude oil, water their garden with diesel oil, while the rest of us have to go to the gas station and actually pay for it!









Postman knocks on Johan45's door: "International delivery". Johan gets the package and thinks: "strange, it's so big". Opens the box and finds the CPU and a gallon of oil with a note "this is from our garden, freshly pumped! Home production! Greetings from Qatar!".









EDIT: I actually made a mistake. Johan is in Canada. So the fee from my local post service is zone 2: 41.80 euros.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> AHAHHA 42.46 USD just for shipping.. so not worth the cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally yes. But, he is from Qatar! As in, no tax land!
> 
> http://qatar.angloinfo.com/money/general-taxes/
> 
> http://qatar.angloinfo.com/money/income-tax/
> 
> They probably bathe in crude oil, water their garden with diesel oil, while the rest of us have to go to the gas station and actually pay for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postman knocks on Johan45's door: "International delivery". Johan gets the package and thinks: "strange, it's so big". Opens the box and finds the CPU and a gallon of oil with a note "this is from our garden, freshly pumped! Home production! Greetings from Qatar!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I actually made a mistake. Johan is in Canada. So the fee from my local post service is zone 2: 41.80 euros.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> That seems like _a lot_ of voltage for just 4.5
> 
> I'm running at 1.385 - 1.39 with my 8370E. I haven't done a ton of Prime yet because I had been trying to get better than 4.5 (and have given up due to the board throttling, by design apparently). But, it seems that 1.39 in particular is quite comfortable for it at 4.5.
> 
> I am getting an external radiator because the ball bearing fans are causing my tinnitus to act up badly even at just medium speed with the machine inside my closet. Apparently the fans being designed to emit noise outside of human hearing doesn't prevent the noise from aggravating tinnitus.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really, in the early days of Vishera it was about average. The silicon has gotten a lot better over the years. I use that as a baseline (specified for a non-E chip as well) and start turning the voltage down from there. Just a quick crash/no crash check and then move down a step in voltage until you see instability. The hope is that you would get 5 tests that pass and one that fails instead of the other way around if you were gradually increasing voltage to find stability instead of decreasing to find instability.
Click to expand...

I still prefer the old chips


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> That seems like _a lot_ of voltage for just 4.5
> 
> I'm running at 1.385 - 1.39 with my 8370E. I haven't done a ton of Prime yet because I had been trying to get better than 4.5 (and have given up due to the board throttling, by design apparently). But, it seems that 1.39 in particular is quite comfortable for it at 4.5.
> 
> I am getting an external radiator because the ball bearing fans are causing my tinnitus to act up badly even at just medium speed with the machine inside my closet. Apparently the fans being designed to emit noise outside of human hearing doesn't prevent the noise from aggravating tinnitus.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really, in the early days of Vishera it was about average. The silicon has gotten a lot better over the years. I use that as a baseline (specified for a non-E chip as well) and start turning the voltage down from there. Just a quick crash/no crash check and then move down a step in voltage until you see instability. The hope is that you would get 5 tests that pass and one that fails instead of the other way around if you were gradually increasing voltage to find stability instead of decreasing to find instability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still prefer the old chips
Click to expand...

For daily use , I prefer the new ones. But the early ones are probably more fun to bench - less touchy about voltage and heat.


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone have a suggestion on where to start overclocking this 8320E? I ended up going a little crazy digging through my closet and came up with enough stuff to make a full loop for it (my EK AMD block has long since lost its mounting hardware, but Corsair AIO fan screws seem to work just fine). Even found a half-full bottle of Mayhems pastel red, looks kinda pink though as its too diluted with the amount of water I got mixed in there.

Doesn't look half bad actually.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































Also, here is my batch number someone was asking about before:


----------



## Mega Man

You need to start ocing you first need to turn on your pc (hey you asked)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on where to start overclocking this 8320E? I ended up going a little crazy digging through my closet and came up with enough stuff to make a full loop for it (my EK AMD block has long since lost its mounting hardware, but Corsair AIO fan screws seem to work just fine). Even found a half-full bottle of Mayhems pastel red, looks kinda pink though as its too diluted with the amount of water I got mixed in there.
> 
> Doesn't look half bad actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is my batch number someone was asking about before:


That's a fresh one.
1.45 volts , 23.5 multi, LLC very high * shot in the dark * lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on where to start overclocking this 8320E? I ended up going a little crazy digging through my closet and came up with enough stuff to make a full loop for it (my EK AMD block has long since lost its mounting hardware, but Corsair AIO fan screws seem to work just fine). Even found a half-full bottle of Mayhems pastel red, looks kinda pink though as its too diluted with the amount of water I got mixed in there.
> 
> Doesn't look half bad actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here is my batch number someone was asking about before:


It is very neat and aesthetically pleasing. On the other hand you could always go this route


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I've literally seen bird's nest with better cable management lol.


----------



## Scorpion49

lol

Well it boots to windows 25x200 at 1.450V. I'm making it my goal to get as high as I can at 1.350V though. Currently running P95 blend at 4500mhz with 1.325V, we'll see what happens. Browsing the web as well for that little extra loading.


----------



## mus1mus

Do us a favor and post what you'd get.

1.4 for X24??


----------



## Scorpion49

A core eventually dropped out so I'm just running 1.400V with 23x for the moment. I'll mess with it more tomorrow, its time to do other things for a bit.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion on where to start overclocking this 8320E


Easiest place to start with is 4.5

20.5 multi, 1.39V, 1.22 NB Core (for 970 board... 990 may be different)


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not really, in the early days of Vishera it was about average. The silicon has gotten a lot better over the years.


And how would he have a new CPU from the early days?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> And how would he have a new CPU from the early days?


I don't understand what you're asking me?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> And how would he have a new CPU from the early days?


he could start there and work backwards with the voltage if 4.5 was what he wanted or the heat was too great... its a setting that most chips should run... stop bashing it... as a baseline it is a decent starting baseline...he didnt say if it runs there leave it alone







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't understand what you're asking me?


the other poster said in the old days that was about average for the chip... he was stating how could you have a new batch chip from back then... basically saying it isnt possible... and throwing mud around


----------



## madbrain

I had an FX-8350 running flawlessly for 3 years with a 4.6 GHz overclock, on a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 , on air with NH-D14.
The RAM was G.Skill F3-1866C10Q-32GXL (still sold at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231562 ).
I was never able to run the RAM at its rated 1866, even with the help of G.skill techs, as well as forum members.

Last night, I thought I would try again. I added 0.15V to my CPU NB which was at stock. Only other voltage which was not stock was CPU vcore which was around 1.43V. I proceeded to start my trusty Prime95 that almost nobody dares to use on the FX CPUs - but which has been the gold standard for my OC in the past in a 24 hr test. It ran fine for a half hour, and then I went on about my business watching TV.
When I came back, the box was physically off.

There was a strong smell of smoke, though none was visible.
Pushing the power button on the case had no zero effect, even after removing the power cable and plugging it back.

This was bad news.

To make a long story short, the smoke was coming was from the motherboard and CPU .
The CPU is dead - tried it in another GA-990FXA-UD3 that I have in my HTPC, and it won't post with that chip. There was a strong burnt smell on the CPU.

I didn't dare trying my only known good chip, the FX-8120 in the HTPC, in this mobo, for fear of frying the good chip.

I removed all the heatsinks from the mobo - there are black marks and strong burnt smell all over the Northbridge, as well as the MOSFETs. There was some liquid dripping from near the mosfets.

Well, I guess that was that.

I picked up open box FX-8350 and GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4.1 today at Fry's, so I could revive the machine.
This set me back almost $300 with tax, This is a different BIOS and different chip. I am not sure that I feel like trying to overclock again at this point.
Simple multiplier and voltage tweaks in the BIOS do not seem to allow any stable OC with the new chip, and I can't get the RAM to run at anything but 1333 right now - it was at 1600 before.

I'm not sure if I really want to stick with AMD at this point, given how far behind Intel they now are.
Maybe it's a sign that it's time to upgrade. I am removing the AMD RAID on my hard drives today so I can prepare to switch to another platform possibly.
With the black friday / cyber monday deals coming up, the fried mobo & CPU may be a good opportunity for an actual upgrade - if I'm going to spend $300+, I may as well get something better out of it... So those open box FX8350 and GA-990FXA-UD3 may be going back to Fry's...

I don't know if I should go for an Intel 4 series Haswell or 6 series Skylake. With the 4 series , I can keep the DDR3 kit I have, and maybe actually get it to run at 1866, lol, unlike with the AMD chip.

There are also 4 different Z170 motherboards that claim to be able to use 1.5V DDR3 with Skylake. I can't seem to find any professional reviews. These motherboards are all fairly cheap. Just don't know if I trust them to really work that well with the DDR3.
And of course going to a Z170/DDR4 motherboard would be a fairly significant additional expense. Though I paid only $120 for my 32GB G.skill Ripjaws 3 years ago, and it's now selling for $159, so maybe I can sell those and go to DDR4 anyway. I hate the circumstances of this forced upgraditis, as I just upgraded an AMD Phenom x6 to i7-5820k just two weeks ago and wasn't planning on doing 2 major machine upgrades the same year, let alone the same month ...

Should have left the DDR3 alone at 1600, sigh. But no, I just HAD to try to get the extra 266 MHz out of it.

Speaking of which, for those who have the FX-8350 successfully running at 1866 speeds with 4 sticks of 8GB DDR3 on a Gigabyte UD3 board, I would really like to know your settings still, at least as long as I have this board.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> I had an FX-8350 running flawlessly for 3 years with a 4.6 GHz overclock, on a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.1 , on air with NH-D14.
> The RAM was G.Skill F3-1866C10Q-32GXL (still sold at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231562 ).
> I was never able to run the RAM at its rated 1866, even with the help of G.skill techs, as well as forum members.
> 
> Last night, I thought I would try again. I added 0.15V to my CPU NB which was at stock. Only other voltage which was not stock was CPU vcore which was around 1.43V. I proceeded to start my trusty Prime95 that almost nobody dares to use on the FX CPUs - but which has been the gold standard for my OC in the past in a 24 hr test. It ran fine for a half hour, and then I went on about my business watching TV.
> When I came back, the box was physically off.
> 
> There was a strong smell of smoke, though none was visible.
> Pushing the power button on the case had no zero effect, even after removing the power cable and plugging it back.
> 
> This was bad news.
> 
> To make a long story short, the smoke was coming was from the motherboard and CPU .
> The CPU is dead - tried it in another GA-990FXA-UD3 that I have in my HTPC, and it won't post with that chip. There was a strong burnt smell on the CPU.
> 
> I didn't dare trying my only known good chip, the FX-8120 in the HTPC, in this mobo, for fear of frying the good chip.
> 
> I removed all the heatsinks from the mobo - there are black marks and strong burnt smell all over the Northbridge, as well as the MOSFETs. There was some liquid dripping from near the mosfets.
> 
> Well, I guess that was that.
> 
> I picked up open box FX-8350 and GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4.1 today at Fry's, so I could revive the machine.
> This set me back almost $300 with tax, This is a different BIOS and different chip. I am not sure that I feel like trying to overclock again at this point.
> Simple multiplier and voltage tweaks in the BIOS do not seem to allow any stable OC with the new chip, and I can't get the RAM to run at anything but 1333 right now - it was at 1600 before.
> 
> I'm not sure if I really want to stick with AMD at this point, given how far behind Intel they now are.
> Maybe it's a sign that it's time to upgrade. I am removing the AMD RAID on my hard drives today so I can prepare to switch to another platform possibly.
> With the black friday / cyber monday deals coming up, the fried mobo & CPU may be a good opportunity for an actual upgrade - if I'm going to spend $300+, I may as well get something better out of it... So those open box FX8350 and GA-990FXA-UD3 may be going back to Fry's...
> 
> I don't know if I should go for an Intel 4 series Haswell or 6 series Skylake. With the 4 series , I can keep the DDR3 kit I have, and maybe actually get it to run at 1866, lol, unlike with the AMD chip.
> 
> There are also 4 different Z170 motherboards that claim to be able to use 1.5V DDR3 with Skylake. I can't seem to find any professional reviews. These motherboards are all fairly cheap. Just don't know if I trust them to really work that well with the DDR3.
> And of course going to a Z170/DDR4 motherboard would be a fairly significant additional expense. Though I paid only $120 for my 32GB G.skill Ripjaws 3 years ago, and it's now selling for $159, so maybe I can sell those and go to DDR4 anyway. I hate the circumstances of this forced upgraditis, as I just upgraded an AMD Phenom x6 to i7-5820k just two weeks ago and wasn't planning on doing 2 major machine upgrades the same year, let alone the same month ...
> 
> Should have left the DDR3 alone at 1600, sigh. But no, I just HAD to try to get the extra 266 MHz out of it.
> 
> Speaking of which, for those who have the FX-8350 successfully running at 1866 speeds with 4 sticks of 8GB DDR3 on a Gigabyte UD3 board, I would really like to know your settings still, at least as long as I have this board.


1 i would be willing to bet you didnt oc your chip properly or you were using the wrong version of prime ( this is not what blew what sounds to be a capacitor, there are a few versions that were "patched" with newer ones to be compatable with vishara ) probably poor cooling on the vrms, but alas as you dont have any sigrig info no idea
as i have yet to see any chip that cant do 1866 without issue

2 you complain about $300 as a setback, have you actually priced out comparable intel stuff, the cpu alone will far outway that !

3 ( this is just a warning take it as you like ) skylake is NOT compatible with ddr3 ( per intel not me ), it is compatible with ddr4 and ddr3L this is because 1.5v will degrade skylake chips
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/anton-shilov/intel-prolonged-usage-of-ddr3-memory-at-default-voltages-can-damage-skylake/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Corp.'s latest "Skylake" processors officially support only DDR3L and DDR4 memory, but there are motherboards for the new chips that can also use DDR3. While the chips can work with previous-gen memory, prolonged usage of such dynamic random access memory (DRAM) can damage microprocessors, according to Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about building a budget build with sjylake and ddr3? Tread lightly and be sure you get 1.35v RAM.
Click to expand...

Source


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 i would be willing to bet you didnt oc your chip properly or you were using the wrong version of prime ( this is not what blew what sounds to be a capacitor, there are a few versions that were "patched" with newer ones to be compatable with vishara ) probably poor cooling on the vrms, but alas as you dont have any sigrig info no idea
> as i have yet to see any chip that cant do 1866 without issue
> 
> 2 you complain about $300 as a setback, have you actually priced out comparable intel stuff, the cpu alone will far outway that !
> 
> 3 ( this is just a warning take it as you like ) skylake is NOT compatible with ddr3 ( per intel not me ), it is compatible with ddr4 and ddr3L this is because 1.5v will degrade skylake chips
> Source


My chip will run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400mhz but only at its stock speed
It cannot and will not OC both chip and RAM at the same time


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New Chip!












Stock voltage with Turbo, Power savings + 2400Mhz Ram/NB is 1.368v


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 i would be willing to bet you didnt oc your chip properly or you were using the wrong version of prime ( this is not what blew what sounds to be a capacitor, there are a few versions that were "patched" with newer ones to be compatable with vishara ) probably poor cooling on the vrms, but alas as you dont have any sigrig info no idea
> as i have yet to see any chip that cant do 1866 without issue


My chip was OC'ed properly for 3 years almost to the day. I ran the then-current version of Prime95 at that time .

I was making minor changes to my OC - I changed the RAM multiplier from 200 x 8 which was 1600, to 233 x 8 which was actually 1864 .
I could never get the 9.33 multiplier to work at all - the motherboard would never post.

I increased the CPU NB voltage a little bit also, it was at stock voltage for 3 years - I tried a few different values, up to +0.15V per g.skill support.
I think when it actually blew up, it was only running at +0.05V. I had also turned off all power saving features as I normally do when testing a new OC - no C6, C1E, C&Q, APM.
Just to detect failures faster in the test.

I honestly have no idea why the board and CPU blew so spectacularly - I am not new to OC and have been building my own PCs since the early 1990s.
Maybe 3 years of OC was just long enough . This was my primary desktop machine, though only one of 7 PCs in the house.

I thought for sure in 3 years AMD would have some new CPU or chipset with PCIe 3.0 by now - I have been sadly disappointed.
Quote:


> 2 you complain about $300 as a setback, have you actually priced out comparable intel stuff, the cpu alone will far outway that !


Yes, actually, I priced it. For $300 it wouldn't be an i7, obviously. And I just upgraded one system with an X99/5820k system. I got my 5820k for $276 during a weekly sale at Fry's 2 weeks ago. It's still the most I ever paid for a CPU.

For this box, if I keep the DDR3, I would not use an i7, but an i5.
i5 - 6600 (non k) is $219.95 at Central Computers.
i5 - 6600k is $239.95 at Fry's, .
Both local to me, both in stock - +8.75% CA sales tax.

I probably would go for the k model - no sense having a stock Intel cooler that I don't really need, and stock multiplier.
Though I will need to order a Noctua 115x mounting kit for my NH-D14. $7.95 at Amazon . Too bad no local stores seem to carry this even in Silicon Valley. Central Computers has the whole Noctua line, but not this accessory.
Quote:


> 3 ( this is just a warning take it as you like ) skylake is NOT compatible with ddr3 ( per intel not me ), it is compatible with ddr4 and ddr3L this is because 1.5v will degrade skylake chips
> Source


I know what Intel says. But then, why are several mobo makers selling boards that claim to support not just DDR3L/1.35V, but also regular DDR3 at 1.5V ?
Has anyone actually burned their Skylake yet using DDR3 ?

I can certainly see it if using DDR3 sticks that require 1.65V, but mine are regular 1.5V even at 1866.

FYI, the 4 models are :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007627&IsNodeId=1&Description=z170%20ddr3&name=Intel%20Motherboards&Order=BESTMATCH&isdeptsrh=1

Asus Z170-P D3 - $124.99
Asrock Z170 Gaming K4/D3 - $129.99
Asus Z170M-E D3 - $123.99
Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3 DDR3 - $101.35

There are are only a grand total of 4 user reviews for all 4 boards, not enough to judge if they are any good. And I haven't seen any professional review at all.
The feature set really seems quite similar for all 4 boards. Too short on the SATA side for my needs, and no eSATA either, but I have many old spare PCI/PCIe SATA I and SATA II cards that I can use for the slower optical drives. Only thing really missing is the 1394 for my ECHO pro audio interfaces. I may have a suitable spare PCI controller in a box somewhere, though. Gotta fill up those PCI slots. Otherwise it's about $20 for a more modern PCIe 1394b card. The GA-990FXA-UD3 mobo really had everything I needed on the mobo, the only expansion card I had on the mobo was the nVidia GPU. Hate that it blew up.

None of these 4 Z170/DDR3 boards have USB 3.1 Gen2 either, though the Asrock has a USB type C connector - it's still 5Gb/s. But I don't have any 3.1 device yet.

If they are OK boards, the cheapest option would be :
i5 - 6600 non K from Central at $219.95
Gigabyte mobo from Newegg $101.35
total $349 including tax.

Or :
i5 - 6600k from Fry's at $239.99
Gigabyte mobo from Newegg at $101.35
Noctua mounting kit from Amazon for $7.95
total $379.85 including tax.

Both of these would likely perform much better than the outdated FX-8350 . And I get PCIe 3.0 for my existing 750Ti GPU which is stuck at PCIe 2.0 today on the 990FX.
But the main question is whether these 4 mobos will run stable.

FYI, what I paid today at Fry's was :
$107.99 for the open box GA-990FXA-UD3 open box mobo
$149.99 for the open box FX-8350 CPU (made them match Newegg, current Fry's price is $169.99 on this chip)
total $280.55 including tax

So the i5 6600 option is $69 more than the replacement 990FXA and CPU.
i5 6600k option is $99 more than the replacement 990FXA and CPU.

And I get to keep my DDR3 sticks a bit longer, and maybe actually run them at 1866 speed with the Skylake.

Other options I priced involved better Z170 mobos with DDR4 & USB 3.1 which will cost at least $30 more.

But 4x8GB of DDR4 at a decent speed is still expensive. Around $165 is the best I could find - two sets of these :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233835&cm_re=corsair_LPX_16GB_DDR4_2666-_-20-233-835-_-Product

But then I have to sell my DDR3 1866 sticks, probably not a great time to sell them on Black friday even though they are selling at $159 new vs $119 three years ago on black friday.
Seems all DDR3 32GB kits start at $150 on Newegg, ie. the DDR3 32GB and DDR4 32GB kits are just about the same price. But selling an old DDR3 kit means losing money to depreciation. That probably adds another $50, pushing the upgrade above $450 for the 6600k option, plus the $30 from the DDR4 capable mobo, plus taxes. Now we are at almost $500. Much more than just the cost of replacement FX CPU & Gigabyte mobo.

I'm not really convinced the DDR4 adds significant speed. If the DDR3 can run stable at 1.5V with the Skylake on one of those 4 mobos, it makes more sense price wise to go Intel now.

Edit: there is a used 990FXA UD3 rev 4.0 locally for $39, so the cost of sticking with AMD has just gone down another $78 to only $202 if I get this board and just return the rev 4.1 to Fry's but keep the CPU







Lots of mounting/unmounting. If I do this I guess I need to be prepared to OC this FX chip & RAM again, and I'm dreading that a bit, it took me a very long time 3 years ago to get Prime stable with CPU at 23x200 and RAM at 8x200, not just a few days but a few weeks of running Prime, there were so many failures after 2-4-12-and even 16 hours...

Julien


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> My chip will run my snipers at their rated speed of 2400mhz but only at its stock speed
> It cannot and will not OC both chip and RAM at the same time


How many sticks of RAM do you have ? 2 or 4 ?
Are you using the 9.33 multiplier ? And on what mobo ?

I have run into a brick wall with the 9.33x multiplier with 4 sticks in the past on my Gigabyte mobo.
It didn't matter if the CPU was OC or not. 9.33x multiplier just never worked.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New Chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage with Turbo, Power savings + 2400Mhz Ram/NB is 1.368v


ok, 4.2Ghz static with all power savings off + 2400 Ram and Auto voltage is 1.320v.......this could get interesting


----------



## mus1mus

booooooo!









we no want 4.2


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> booooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we no want 4.2


I'm already working on 5.0









on a Hyper 212


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> booooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we no want 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already working on 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a Hyper 212
Click to expand...


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> How many sticks of RAM do you have ? 2 or 4 ?
> Are you using the 9.33 multiplier ? And on what mobo ?
> 
> I have run into a brick wall with the 9.33x multiplier with 4 sticks in the past on my Gigabyte mobo.
> It didn't matter if the CPU was OC or not. 9.33x multiplier just never worked.


I was using 2 stix 8gb each sabertooth, not sure but I think its 8X multi


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> I thought for sure in 3 years AMD would have some new CPU or chipset with PCIe 3.0 by now - I have been sadly disappointed.


PCIe 3 is not necessary for most people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Both of these would likely perform much better than the outdated FX-8350.


A new expensive chip is going to be more advanced than one from 2012. However, FX is still a good choice for some workloads, like Blender, especially for people on a budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> And I get PCIe 3.0 for my existing 750Ti GPU which is stuck at PCIe 2.0 today on the 990FX.


A 750 Ti isn't even slightly close to being bottlenecked by PCI-e 2.0. And, an AMD FX chip isn't going to be much of an issue with such a weak GPU either, unless you're dealing with something like an MMO that uses one thread.

The only time you need to even think about PCI-e 3 is when you're using more than one GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> there were so many failures after 2-4-12-and even 16 hours...


Failures after 12 or 16 hours could be power quality issues, like brownouts or a power supply that gets strained when it gets hot. Failures after 2 to 4 hours suggests a rise in case or VRM temps that destabilizes the overclock. One thing that can speed up finding stability is to make sure your ambient and case temps are at the maximum they will be during computer operation. It's always easier to overclock with lower ambient and case temperatures.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> he could start there and work backwards with the voltage if 4.5 was what he wanted or the heat was too great... its a setting that most chips should run... stop bashing it... as a baseline it is a decent starting baseline...he didnt say if it runs there leave it alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other poster said in the old days that was about average for the chip... he was stating how could you have a new batch chip from back then... basically saying it isnt possible... and throwing mud around


It's stupid to use outdated standards since it's clear enough that the chips have improved. If people want to play it safe they should start at 1.41 at the most.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> FX is still a good choice for some workloads, like Blender, especially for people on a budget.
> 
> The only time you need to even think about PCI-e 3 is when you're using more than one GPU.


I uses my FX 8320 exclusively for gaming, and it works just fine

As for needing PCI-E 3.0, have a lookie at this http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pci_express_scaling_game_performance_analysis_review,1.html

While it is slower, it's not by a huge amount, even 1.1 isn't that far behind

It will make no difference for a 750ti tier card ...

In other news, got a D15 to replace my loop, after I failed to isolate the pump vibration, running 4.5ghz at like 45c in Prime95, even with the terrible airflow of the H440


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I uses my FX 8320 exclusively for gaming, and it works just fine


"Just fine" is a subjective thing. Some people have apparently had issues with minimally-threaded games like SWTOR, due to the lower IPC of Vishera. I can't verify that because I don't play video games much anymore but it has been a complaint I've seen about other minimally-threaded games as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> As for needing PCI-E 3.0, have a lookie at this http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pci_express_scaling_game_performance_analysis_review,1.html


Just as I said. The only time PCI-e 3 is relevant is with multi-GPU scenarios. In particular, triple and quadruple GPU setups benefit the most from PCI-e 3. One work-around is to use a multi-GPU single card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *article*
> Concerning SLI, look in-between PCIe Gen 2.0 and 3.0; you are looking at 3 to 5% performance differences.


----------



## Mega Man

i do play swtor and i dont lag but in cities


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do play swtor and i dont lag but in cities


The complaints seem to come most often from people running the 6 core chips and/or running chips at stock with weak boards. Vishera's lower IPC does seem, from what I've gathered, to be less of an issue with an 8 core chip at high clocks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I uses my FX 8320 exclusively for gaming, and it works just fine
> 
> As for needing PCI-E 3.0, have a lookie at this http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pci_express_scaling_game_performance_analysis_review,1.html
> 
> While it is slower, it's not by a huge amount, even 1.1 isn't that far behind
> 
> *It will make no difference for a 750ti tier card* ...
> 
> In other news, got a D15 to replace my loop, after I failed to isolate the pump vibration, running 4.5ghz at like 45c in Prime95, even with the terrible airflow of the H440


TRUE.

Even with a 980TI, the max Graphic Score I can muster on X99 is just a few hundreds more than my 990FX. In other words, less than 2 FPS. Of course I am just talking about Benchmarks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Alrighty i ended up here with the Hyper 212 so far: http://valid.x86.fr/6i3k2n



Going to run a 4 hour stress test at these settings and see just how stable it is but it's looking alright


----------



## mus1mus

That is mighty good for air!

What Vcore?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> "Just fine" is a subjective thing. Some people have apparently had issues with minimally-threaded games like SWTOR, due to the lower IPC of Vishera.


Well I've got over 260 games and they all seem to run just fine


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is mighty good for air!
> 
> What Vcore?


1.44v for that, it failed the stress test so I'm working on trying to get it stable, more vcore doesn't seem to be the answer here though.....


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> they all seem to run just fine


a matter of perspective, with results like this:

Ashes, pcper
980

390X


"heavy"


----------



## snipekill2445

That 5960x is pretty impressive, it's a shame it costs $1700 in NZ, got my 8320, motherboard and cooler for under $300









AMDs price to performance is OP

Pulling the front panel and filter off my H440 during Fallout 4, I'm seeing a 10c drop in temp. Might have to pull out the hole saw


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That 5960x is pretty impressive, it's a shame it costs $1700 in NZ, got my 8320, motherboard and cooler for under $300


Did you not see the 3.5 GHz i3 beating the 8370 in every screen?

I hope that _Ashes_ is a definite outlier or DX 12 is not looking like it's going to be much help after all, except for AMD's GPUs. Those results also point to the complaints I've read about poorly-threaded games not faring well on FX chips. If _Ashes_ fails so badly with FX then imagine a game that's not even multithreaded.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Did you not see the 3.5 GHz i3 beating the 8370 in every screen?


No, still in shock at how expensive Intel is, soz









Like I say, I play a variety of games, old and new, and this processor does just fine.

More than I can say about the 3570K, swear I had a new problem with that thing every day


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Did you not see the 3.5 GHz i3 beating the 8370 in every screen?
> 
> I hope that _Ashes_ is a definite outlier or DX 12 is not looking like it's going to be much help after all, except for AMD's GPUs. Those results also point to the complaints I've read about poorly-threaded games not faring well on FX chips. If _Ashes_ fails so badly with FX then imagine a game that's not even multithreaded.


Something can use 8 threads, but total CPU usage may be 50% on an FX 8 core. This equals roughly to FX 4 core at 100% load. So, apparently, there is a logical explanation.
Quote:


> When running our Intel Core i7-4960X processor w*ith just four active cores and no Intel Hyper-Threading enabled* we found that we were at about 75% CPU load when running the Ashes of the Singularity benchmark in DirectX 11 mode.
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/ashes-of-the-singularity-directx-12-vs-directx-11-benchmark-performance_170787/2#ot9DygJmx54CXRHq.99
> 
> *When we ran the DirectX 12 version of the benchmark we saw that the CPU load dropped to 50%* and that the test systems power consumption at the wall was down by about 30 Watts .
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/ashes-of-the-singularity-directx-12-vs-directx-11-benchmark-performance_170787/2#ot9DygJmx54CXRHq.99


So you have an Intel with 4 cores enabled and hyperthreading disabled and it loads 50% the CPU. So much for "multithreading". I can make you a setting in x264, that will use all FX 8 cores, but the FX may lose to an overclocked PentiumG. Because the FX will be running yes all 8 threads, but at 25% CPU load.


----------



## superstition222

I'm not following your post. Maybe it's because I need more sleep. How does any of that fix the problem of the FX losing to a 3.5 GHz i3 in Ashes?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm not following your post. Maybe it's because I need more sleep. How does any of that fix the problem of the FX losing to a 3.5 GHz i3 in Ashes?


I am not saying it fixes it. I am saying that it doesn't seem that Ashes is exemplary in multithreading. The FX 8 core, to perform to i5 levels, needs 8 threads as heavy as possible. This won't change, be it DX11, 12, 13, or 14.

To put it in another way. What's an i5 at 50% load? An i3 at 100% load.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm not following your post. Maybe it's because I need more sleep. How does any of that fix the problem of the FX losing to a 3.5 GHz i3 in Ashes?


It's simple.

I'll believe the claims when I'm the one testing those.

In case you don't see it,

1. a 4C/8T beating an 8C/16T CPU indicates one thing (you cannot saturate that single thread powah).
2. And at 1600P, where processor strength should start to affect the scores less, (still talking about the 5960X vs 6700K here) it still beating a processor that is still should not be creating a bottleneck in any way,,








3. High Quality Textures producing more than Lower eye candy settings?







Are you blind?(this is what their result for an i3 shows)
4. THIS IS NOT STOCKCLOCKS.NET!!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Here's where it stops on the 212












Pretty happy with 4.8Ghz


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's simple.
> 
> I'll believe the claims when I'm the one testing those.


You do well... After seeing the unbelievable thickness of the "professional reviewers" of gamernexus or the various tricks of other "serious" review sites that manage to have FX8 fail to i3 even in x264, one must always wait for at least 2 sources to cross check results.

Here's something to have a good laugh, because, needless to day, they can't be ALL correct!
Quote:


> *Good news for AMD*
> In the Ashes of the Singularity benchmark, clock speeds have far more impact than they did in 3DMark's feature test, while Hyper-Threading has a minimal performance impact. Oxide developers told me the reason they suspect Hyper-Threading didn't knock it out of the ball park on their new game engine is the shared L1 cache design of Intel's CPUs.
> 
> With Hyper-Threading a yawner and high-clock speeds a big bonus, AMD's budget-priced chips are pretty much set up as the dark horse CPU to for DirectX 12-if this single benchmark test is indicative of what we can expect to see from DirectX 12 overall, of course.
> 
> In fact, *Oxide's developers said their internal testing showed AMD's APUs and CPUs having an edge since they give you more cores than Intel for the money*. AMD's design also doesn't share L1 cache the way Intel's chips do.
> 
> AMD FX
> It's no secret that AMD gives you more cores per buck but that hasn't mattered in the past with Intel's more efficient CPUs.
> AMD gives you more cores for your money
> The numbers really add up when you factor in the cost-per-core from AMD. An AMD FX-8350 gives you 8-cores (with some shared resources) for $165. That doesn't even net you a quad-core from Intel CPUs. The cheapest quad-core from Intel is the 3.2GHz Core i5-4460 for $180-and that quad-core Haswell CPU doesn't even have Hyper-Threading turned on. Nor can it be overclocked.
> 
> *Oxide developers told me their internal testing with the Ashes of the Singularity benchmark showed 8-core AMD CPUs giving even the high-end Core i7-4770K a tough time.*
> 
> But don't take this to mean AMD's suddenly in the pole position. When I asked Oxide and Stardock officials what the ultimate CPU is for Ashes of Singularity, the choice was Intel's 8-core monster, the Core i7-5960X.
> 
> Still, this is finally some good news for AMD's CPU division, which all but the most die-hard fanboy would agree has been in third place against Intel's CPUs for years now. Intel's CPUs, to be frank, have been so good that they compete more with each other than AMD's counterparts. AMD's CPUs have failed to trounce their Intel equivalents even when they outnumber them in cores.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2971612/software-games/windows-10s-radical-directx-12-graphics-tech-tested-more-cpu-cores-more-performance.html?page=2


So, either someone is not telling the truth or the Oxide developers changed their code to gimp AMD or the guy above has imaginary dialogues with Oxide developers or the PCPer guys missed something, but they CAN'T be all right.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So, either someone is not telling the truth or the Oxide developers changed their code to gimp AMD or the guy above has imaginary dialogues with Oxide developers or the PCPer guys missed something, but they CAN'T be all right.


"I tough time" doesn't have to mean 'beats'. There's probably parts in the game where it might as well tap into plenty threads heavily, hence the recommendation for intel 8 core.

Just saying!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> "I tough time" doesn't have to mean 'beats'. There's probably parts in the game where it might as well tap into plenty threads heavily, hence the recommendation for intel 8 core.
> 
> Just saying!


I never wrote anywhere that it "beats". Giving it a hard time, should mean that it's close.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You do well... After seeing the unbelievable thickness of the "professional reviewers" of gamernexus or the various tricks of other "serious" review sites that manage to have FX8 fail to i3 even in x264, one must always wait for at least 2 sources to cross check results.
> 
> Here's something to have a good laugh, because, needless to day, they can't be ALL correct!
> So, either someone is not telling the truth or the Oxide developers changed their code to gimp AMD or the guy above has imaginary dialogues with Oxide developers or the PCPer guys missed something, but they CAN'T be all right.


.

Imaginary conversation sounds more sane.


----------



## warpuck

Got my Kingston 480 back. Cloned it with Clonezilla before it crashed to a 1Tb HDD. That worked. BUT going back to 480 Gb is a NO GO, because it tries to clone the unused part of the HDD drive too.
I guess the fine print is use the same drives and going back and forth will be no problem.
At least I did not have to download all the drivers again. I was able to grab them off the the clone drive.

Not really complaining, Clonezilla is freeware.

Yes, having a SSD drive does make a difference with game play


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow, I just got the strangest/coolest phonecall. Someone with a thick accent on the other end, at first I think some scammer but no. It was actually a guy from Quatar that I had sold an 8350 to back in July. The problem was it never showed up and I had to refund the money etc... That was until yesterday when it finally arrived. He's going to mail it back. I guess you can never really lose all faith in humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> thats awesome congrats !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Mega and U_V It really was a surprise. Now I have to sell it again ha ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL how much is shipping to the US?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> LOL how much is shipping to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question! I just looked with my local post services (99% sure is the cheapest solution), for packages 0-500 gr to USA, flat fee 40 euros (Zone 6), without insurance :
> 
> http://www.poste.it/risorse/postali/pdf/PCI_listino.pdf
> 
> Ouch! But, hey, he is in Qatar! Maybe his dad owns an oil rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Qatari post services are so rich that charge 1 euro!
Click to expand...

It was actually really cheap in Dinar 6.2xx which is about 16 USD. I just sent him $20USD for his help with this. which is about $27 CDN
And I was mistaken in my memory. He's in Bahrain not Quatar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here's where it stops on the 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with 4.8Ghz


Not bad at all for a cheap little air cooler. Nice one Sarge


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It was actually really cheap in Dinar 6.2xx which is about 16 USD. I just sent him $20USD for his help with this. which is about $27 CDN
> And I was mistaken in my memory. He's in Bahrain not Quatar.


It figures! 16 USD is about what you pay here for a parcel in national territory. Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait, it doesn't matter. They 're all swimming in oil, so no wonder they pay nothing for post services, since the state doesn't need money...


----------



## Johan45

I find our postal service quite reasonable as well. When compared to the US ours is cheap. Cost me $33 CDN to send a 290x Matrix to Tennessee with tracking.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I was using 2 stix 8gb each sabertooth, not sure but I think its 8X multi


With your 2 sticks rather than my 4, you have a better chance of getting it to work at 1866 speed, IMO.
I would suggest trying something like 8 x 233 if 9.33 x 200 does not work.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> A new expensive chip is going to be more advanced than one from 2012. However, FX is still a good choice for some workloads, like Blender, especially for people on a budget.


Yes, AMD is still cheaper in all cases for someone on a budget. Intel mobos tend to cost more, and so does DDR4 for the Skylake.
Quote:


> A 750 Ti isn't even slightly close to being bottlenecked by PCI-e 2.0. And, an AMD FX chip isn't going to be much of an issue with such a weak GPU either, unless you're dealing with something like an MMO that uses one thread.


I'm not dealing with games primarily, most of my workloads are multi-threaded.
Quote:


> The only time you need to even think about PCI-e 3 is when you're using more than one GPU.


Disagree. The PCI-e v3 isn't only for the GPU.

For example, I looked into adding USB 3.1 to my 990FX board. I found that all the add-on USB 3.1 boards are PCIe 3.0 x2 so far . If I add such a card to a 990FX motherboard, it will run at PCIe 2.0 speed, ie. half the speed, and the USB won't be any faster than USB 3.0 .
Intel apparently has an x4 USB 3.1 controller in the works as part of their next chipset, but it's probably not going to be released as a standalone card.
Similar problems can exist for other types of I/O cards like PCIe SSD, RAID cards, etc that may benefit from PCIe 3.0 bandwidth, but use a limited number of PCIe lanes.
Arguably, those are design decisions by the add-on board makers - they could have used PCIe 2.0 with more lanes to get the same bandwidth. But many didn't, for whatever reason.
It doesn't make much sense to go x2 vs x4 when there isn't even such a thing as an x2 slot, so I really wonder why ASmedia chose to go x2 for their USB 3.1 chip. It must have been cheaper for them to manufacture or design a PCIe 3.0 x2 board rather than PCIe 2.0 x4 ...
Quote:


> Failures after 12 or 16 hours could be power quality issues, like brownouts or a power supply that gets strained when it gets hot. Failures after 2 to 4 hours suggests a rise in case or VRM temps that destabilizes the overclock. One thing that can speed up finding stability is to make sure your ambient and case temps are at the maximum they will be during computer operation. It's always easier to overclock with lower ambient and case temperatures.


Just to clarify, the kind of failures I was talking about were computation errors in Prime95, not BSODs or any other kind of system crash. Ie. the kind of insidious failure that can silently corrupt your data without your knowledge. I did my FX OC too long ago to remember what the temps were. It was done in the winter time though, not when the ambient temp was at its highest. In the summer I was forced to run with the A/C on in the room, not just because of the CPU but because those two 30" HP LP3065 IPS monitors put out a lot of heat as well. The two OC PCs + those monitors make for a nice room heater in the winter, though.


----------



## hurricane28

New high score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9444295?

3Dmark is on sale on steam for only 4,99! I couldn't resist on buying it


----------



## MINE

I set my voltage around 1.45 but when i stress it goes up to 1.5 , how do i prevent that in overclocking settings?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> I set my voltage around 1.45 but when i stress it goes up to 1.5 , how do i prevent that in overclocking settings?


What are your current settings?


----------



## MINE

oc manual mode
Disable - apm, amd turbo , disable spread spectrum , disable c7
1.45 voltage for 4.5ghz

everytime i stress test it goes up to 1.5 which is weird. I dont have


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New high score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9444295?
> 
> 3Dmark is on sale on steam for only 4,99! I couldn't resist on buying it


Well at least now you can finally complete a run huh?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> a 4C/8T beating an 8C/16T CPU indicates one thing (you cannot saturate that single thread powah).


?

What does "saturate that single thread powah" mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And at 1600P, where processor strength should start to affect the scores less, (still talking about the 5960X vs 6700K here) it still beating a processor that is still should not be creating a bottleneck in any way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> High Quality Textures producing more than Lower eye candy settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blind?(this is what their result for an i3 shows)


What are you talking about? Produce more what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> THIS IS NOT STOCKCLOCKS.NET!!!


Nor is it redherring.net

If anyone has any evidence that a reasonably achievable overclock will narrow the gap between the FX and the i7 then I'm very interested in seeing it. Losing to an i3 at 3.5 GHz suggests that that isn't even close to happening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> What's an i5 at 50% load? An i3 at 100% load.


There is a difference between real cores and hyperthreading.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You do well... After seeing the unbelievable thickness of the "professional reviewers" of gamernexus or the various tricks of other "serious" review sites that manage to have FX8 fail to i3 even in x264, one must always wait for at least 2 sources to cross check results.
> 
> Here's something to have a good laugh, because, needless to day, they can't be ALL correct!
> So, either someone is not telling the truth or the Oxide developers changed their code to gimp AMD or the guy above has imaginary dialogues with Oxide developers or the PCPer guys missed something, but they CAN'T be all right.


It would be nice to know what the deal is, certainly.

It doesn't make much sense for them to purposefully gimp FX while simultaneously making AMD's GPUs look so good unless they are somehow beholden to Intel and not to Nvidia which is hard to imagine.

As for PCPer, at least they made the effort to test an FX which is much more than can be said for Anandtech.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> A new expensive chip is going to be more advanced than one from 2012. However, FX is still a good choice for some workloads, like Blender, especially for people on a budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, AMD is still cheaper in all cases for someone on a budget. Intel mobos tend to cost more, and so does DDR4 for the Skylake.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A 750 Ti isn't even slightly close to being bottlenecked by PCI-e 2.0. And, an AMD FX chip isn't going to be much of an issue with such a weak GPU either, unless you're dealing with something like an MMO that uses one thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not dealing with games primarily, most of my workloads are multi-threaded.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The only time you need to even think about PCI-e 3 is when you're using more than one GPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagree. The PCI-e v3 isn't only for the GPU.
> 
> For example, I looked into adding USB 3.1 to my 990FX board. I found that all the add-on USB 3.1 boards are PCIe 3.0 x2 so far . If I add such a card to a 990FX motherboard, it will run at PCIe 2.0 speed, ie. half the speed, and the USB won't be any faster than USB 3.0 .
> Intel apparently has an x4 USB 3.1 controller in the works as part of their next chipset, but it's probably not going to be released as a standalone card.
> Similar problems can exist for other types of I/O cards like PCIe SSD, RAID cards, etc that may benefit from PCIe 3.0 bandwidth, but use a limited number of PCIe lanes.
> Arguably, those are design decisions by the add-on board makers - they could have used PCIe 2.0 with more lanes to get the same bandwidth. But many didn't, for whatever reason.
> It doesn't make much sense to go x2 vs x4 when there isn't even such a thing as an x2 slot, so I really wonder why ASmedia chose to go x2 for their USB 3.1 chip. It must have been cheaper for them to manufacture or design a PCIe 3.0 x2 board rather than PCIe 2.0 x4 ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Failures after 12 or 16 hours could be power quality issues, like brownouts or a power supply that gets strained when it gets hot. Failures after 2 to 4 hours suggests a rise in case or VRM temps that destabilizes the overclock. One thing that can speed up finding stability is to make sure your ambient and case temps are at the maximum they will be during computer operation. It's always easier to overclock with lower ambient and case temperatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to clarify, the kind of failures I was talking about were computation errors in Prime95, not BSODs or any other kind of system crash. Ie. the kind of insidious failure that can silently corrupt your data without your knowledge. I did my FX OC too long ago to remember what the temps were. It was done in the winter time though, not when the ambient temp was at its highest. In the summer I was forced to run with the A/C on in the room, not just because of the CPU but because those two 30" HP LP3065 IPS monitors put out a lot of heat as well. The two OC PCs + those monitors make for a nice room heater in the winter, though.
Click to expand...

i like how you compare the 990 chipset which is well over 3 years old to intels, which has seen what at least 4 revisions since and you not even comparing fm2+, it really is laughable at best if you want intel so bad go buy it !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> a 4C/8T beating an 8C/16T CPU indicates one thing (you cannot saturate that single thread powah).
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> What does "saturate that single thread powah" mean?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And at 1600P, where processor strength should start to affect the scores less, (still talking about the 5960X vs 6700K here) it still beating a processor that is still should not be creating a bottleneck in any way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> High Quality Textures producing more than Lower eye candy settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blind?(this is what their result for an i3 shows)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? Produce more what?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> THIS IS NOT STOCKCLOCKS.NET!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor is it redherring.net
> 
> If anyone has any evidence that a reasonably achievable overclock will narrow the gap between the FX and the i7 then I'm very interested in seeing it. Losing to an i3 at 3.5 GHz suggests that that isn't even close to happening.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> What's an i5 at 50% load? An i3 at 100% load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between real cores and hyperthreading.
Click to expand...

You are singling out one game which regardless of DX12 or not is an RTS game (a genre that FX is known to be a bit lackluster in), Orkin has an entire thread of results in games other than this one and after my own experience with Vishera over the past 2 years I can confidently say it is a capable chip but not a gaming powerhouse.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You do well... After seeing the unbelievable thickness of the "professional reviewers" of gamernexus or the various tricks of other "serious" review sites that manage to have FX8 fail to i3 even in x264, one must always wait for at least 2 sources to cross check results.
> 
> Here's something to have a good laugh, because, needless to day, they can't be ALL correct!
> So, either someone is not telling the truth or the Oxide developers changed their code to gimp AMD or the guy above has imaginary dialogues with Oxide developers or the PCPer guys missed something, but they CAN'T be all right.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to know what the deal is, certainly.
> 
> It doesn't make much sense for them to purposefully gimp FX while simultaneously making AMD's GPUs look so good unless they are somehow beholden to Intel and not to Nvidia which is hard to imagine.
> 
> As for PCPer, at least they made the effort to test an FX which is much more than can be said for Anandtech.
Click to expand...

Some sites are so far off on their representation of FX performance it would be more surprising if it was due to ignorance than to something less noble.

There are companies that produce AMD and Nvidia based graphics cards, that would complicate the bribing considerably.....lol


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> You are singling out one game


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> which regardless of DX12 or not is an RTS game (a genre that FX is known to be a bit lackluster in)


Considering that Starcraft II gets better FPS at 4.2 with a dual core than with a 4 core Intel seems to help explain that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> Orkin has an entire thread of results in games other than this one and after my own experience with Vishera over the past 2 years I can confidently say it is a capable chip but not a gaming powerhouse.


The point was that, contrary to the assertion that games run "just fine" on FX, there are games like Ashes that appear to not run very well. It would be nice to know if this is:

a) something that can be remedied, on a practical level, with overclocking
b) purposeful sabotage somewhere
c) an inescapable weakness in the FX architecture

Moreover, it was to make the point that what "running just fine" means is subjective. For some, losing to an i3 is not very fine. For others it's not a big deal because their primary use for the machine is with software that loads the cores. It does seem odd that, given that both consoles benefit from heavy threading, that developers are still making games that run so well on dual cores. I guess they just want the money from people with those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Some sites are so far off on their representation of FX performance it would be more surprising if it was due to ignorance than to something less noble. There are companies that produce AMD and Nvidia based graphics cards, that would complicate the bribing considerably.....lol


The easiest thing to do would be to be like Anandtech and just act like FX doesn't exist. With their Broadwell review they used like six APUs and they do that with GPU reviews and such - pit strong Intel CPUs against APUs with dedicated GPUs which always makes AMD look considerably worse. They never include an FX at 4.5 or so.

I don't see why a review site would make the effort to include FX results to make FX look bad given how sites like Anandtech can get away with just pretending they don't even exist. Doing the "only APU" thing is a more clever way of making FX marginalized, don't you think?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> You are singling out one game
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> which regardless of DX12 or not is an RTS game (a genre that FX is known to be a bit lackluster in)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering that Starcraft II gets better FPS at 4.2 with a dual core than with a 4 core Intel seems to help explain that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> Orkin has an entire thread of results in games other than this one and after my own experience with Vishera over the past 2 years I can confidently say it is a capable chip but not a gaming powerhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point was that, contrary to the assertion that games run "just fine" on FX, there are games like Ashes that appear to not run very well. It would be nice to know if this is:
> 
> a) something that can be remedied, on a practical level, with overclocking
> b) purposeful sabotage somewhere
> c) an inescapable weakness in the FX architecture
> 
> Moreover, it was to make the point that what "running just fine" means is subjective. For some, losing to an i3 is not very fine. For others it's not a big deal because their primary use for the machine is with software that loads the cores. It does seem odd that, given that both consoles benefit from heavy threading, that developers are still making games that run so well on dual cores. I guess they just want the money from people with those.
Click to expand...

Dual cores and to a lesser extent quad cores still make up the vast majority of the market so it makes little sense (from a business PoV) for a company to spend time and money developing something to take advantage of more cores when they can get away with optimising for 2-4 cores for much cheaper?

I don't have Ashes otherwise i would have already tested it but from what I've seen and heard it is still VERY reliant on Single core perf over multi-threading (as all the public tests have shown).

I don't believe there is any sabotage in this mainly because of the creators of Ashes (Stardock) they were a major backer of Mantle and one of the first to have a viable test for it (Star Swarm), i just simply believe this game responds better to less but faster cores than it does to more.....simple as that.

If there is any evidence to the contrary then please bring it forward as i would like to see it


----------



## mus1mus

I don't mind if you wanna buy an i3 because it's stronger than an FX with Ashes of Singularity!


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It does seem odd that, given that both consoles benefit from heavy threading, that developers are still making games that run so well on dual cores.


I would say they're still not loading even the console processors correctly, since the integrated graphics, which is on par with a mid-range R7 2xx, in the Jaguar series inside the XBone/PS4 games without all the system overhead in a computer and still look like garbage even compared to any computers with those GPUs in it. They've got to be bottlenecking some cores inside the Jaguar and not maximizing multithread capabilities properly.


----------



## MINE

Anyone read on my last post about my voltage spiking when i stress test it for stability? I set it at 1.45 but goes up to 1.5+


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Anyone read on my last post about my voltage spiking when i stress test it for stability? I set it at 1.45 but goes up to 1.5+


nope. any screens?

rig info?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Dual cores and to a lesser extent quad cores still make up the vast majority of the market so it makes little sense (from a business PoV) for a company to spend time and money developing something to take advantage of more cores when they can get away with optimising for 2-4 cores for much cheaper?


Ah, so singling out this game isn't a problem, then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't mind if you wanna buy an i3 because it's stronger than an FX with Ashes of Singularity!


I don't mind if you refuse to acknowledge the fact that I backed up my point about "just fine" gaming very effectively.


----------



## mus1mus

It' not even a game yet. It's a benchmark to showcase their engine on upcoming games.

Remember what nVidia has to say about that Benchmark? They said, it's not their problem either.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> You are singling out one game
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> which regardless of DX12 or not is an RTS game (a genre that FX is known to be a bit lackluster in)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering that Starcraft II gets better FPS at 4.2 with a dual core than with a 4 core Intel seems to help explain that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> Orkin has an entire thread of results in games other than this one and after my own experience with Vishera over the past 2 years I can confidently say it is a capable chip but not a gaming powerhouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point was that, contrary to the assertion that games run "just fine" on FX, there are games like Ashes that appear to not run very well. It would be nice to know if this is:
> 
> a) something that can be remedied, on a practical level, with overclocking
> b) purposeful sabotage somewhere
> c) an inescapable weakness in the FX architecture
> 
> Moreover, it was to make the point that what "running just fine" means is subjective. For some, losing to an i3 is not very fine. For others it's not a big deal because their primary use for the machine is with software that loads the cores. It does seem odd that, given that both consoles benefit from heavy threading, that developers are still making games that run so well on dual cores. I guess they just want the money from people with those.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Some sites are so far off on their representation of FX performance it would be more surprising if it was due to ignorance than to something less noble. There are companies that produce AMD and Nvidia based graphics cards, that would complicate the bribing considerably.....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The easiest thing to do would be to be like Anandtech and just act like FX doesn't exist. With their Broadwell review they used like six APUs and they do that with GPU reviews and such - pit strong Intel CPUs against APUs with dedicated GPUs which always makes AMD look considerably worse. They never include an FX at 4.5 or so.
> 
> I don't see why a review site would make the effort to include FX results to make FX look bad given how sites like Anandtech can get away with just pretending they don't even exist. Doing the "only APU" thing is a more clever way of making FX marginalized, don't you think?
Click to expand...

Certainly be less work....lol

The fact is , it's more profitable to publish the "popular" than the truth. Even if you take out any underhanded shenanigans by a hardware company, it's still more profitable to keep the larger number of your readership happy by touting data that is " popular" . Say you are a Kobe Bryant fan.... are you going to go to the website that keeps bragging about Stephen Curry ?

The truth is that for the vast majority of games being played at the settings people actually use on monitors who's refresh rate and resolution is 60 hz and 1080 P there aren't many situations where you can't get the FX to maintain a minimum frame rate that is above the threshold of perception or the monitor's capabilities . Another truth is that in the majority of those situations where frame rates do drop to the point of perceptibility , it happens no matter what cpu you are running.
In my opinion there is very little motivation for the average gamer to move from an FX 8 core at 4.7 ghz to anything else when gaming is the primary consideration.

Productivity in a professional capacity is a different thing however, and there are certainly areas where the FX will have a tough time competing - examples - where it lacks instruction sets specific to the task or power usage vs productivity.

The power usage gap has closed considerably with the latest batches of Vishera , far more than most realize. Power usage surprisingly similar when my 4790k and FX 8370 are both clocked at 4.9ghz. Turning off your desk lamp would probably make up the difference.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It' not even a game yet. It's a benchmark to showcase their engine on upcoming games.


What, exactly, makes it atypical to the point of irrelevancy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Remember what nVidia has to say about that Benchmark? They said, it's not their problem either.


They would have sung a different tune had the game not shown better results for AMD's GPUs than for theirs. I guess they were pining for long tessellated tresses on homely men as the answer to their problems.

Nvidia's complaints were frivolous from what I saw.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Dual cores and to a lesser extent quad cores still make up the vast majority of the market so it makes little sense (from a business PoV) for a company to spend time and money developing something to take advantage of more cores when they can get away with optimising for 2-4 cores for much cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so singling out this game isn't a problem, then.
Click to expand...

It's an only an issue when you are using that one game and portraying it as the definitive experience on an FX platform









I mean if you want to pick a game besides an RTS that FX does very poorly in then please be my guest and I'd be willing to discuss it with you but no-one here is under any illusions when it comes to PD and that genre.

If *all* you played was RTS games then I'd recommend an i3 over anything else simply because they never use more than 2 cores


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> nope. any screens?
> 
> rig info?


this my rig and below are the settings that i have try , familiar with any settings i should try in my oc settings?

amd 8350
990fx extreme4 asrock
team 8gb ram
h100 corsair

oc manual mode
Disable - apm, amd turbo , disable spread spectrum , disable c7
1.45 voltage for 4.5ghz

everytime i stress test it goes up to 1.5 which is weird. I dont have


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Dual cores and to a lesser extent quad cores still make up the vast majority of the market so it makes little sense (from a business PoV) for a company to spend time and money developing something to take advantage of more cores when they can get away with optimising for 2-4 cores for much cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so singling out this game isn't a problem, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's an only an issue when you are using that one game and portraying it as the definitive experience on an FX platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if you want to pick a game besides an RTS that FX does very poorly in then please be my guest and I'd be willing to discuss it with you but no-one here is under any illusions when it comes to PD and that genre.
> 
> If *all* you played was RTS games then I'd recommend an i3 over anything else simply because they never use more than 2 cores
Click to expand...

I find it amusing - going by what most Blue team guys say in any AMD vs Intel gaming discussion , anything above an i3 is pointless, but if you go by what they have in their signature, having anything less than an i7 makes you a second class citizen







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> nope. any screens?
> 
> rig info?
> 
> 
> 
> this my rig and below are the settings that i have try , familiar with any settings i should try in my oc settings?
> 
> amd 8350
> 990fx extreme4 asrock
> team 8gb ram
> h100 corsair
> 
> oc manual mode
> Disable - apm, amd turbo , disable spread spectrum , disable c7
> 1.45 voltage for 4.5ghz
> 
> everytime i stress test it goes up to 1.5 which is weird. I dont have
Click to expand...

That board is probably straining pretty hard , and ASROCK's LLC is terribly heavy handed in my experience.
But I don't have that particular board.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It does seem odd that, given that both consoles benefit from heavy threading, that developers are still making games that run so well on dual cores. I guess they just want the money from people with those.


It's not odd. They want to sell. Steam's October 2015 CPU survey:



^ These are your customers. Would you like to exclude half your customers? If this Ashes of Singularity game is coded like the famous MMOs or the famous ARMA3, relying on loading 100% 2 high IPC/high clock cores, then there is nothing new here to see. It will just join the list of those games. That it's DX12 doesn't mean it's alien. If you don't load heavily many cores on the FX, you won't see good results. This isn't going to change just because it's DX12.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> this my rig and below are the settings that i have try , familiar with any settings i should try in my oc settings?
> 
> amd 8350
> 990fx extreme4 asrock
> team 8gb ram
> h100 corsair
> 
> oc manual mode
> Disable - apm, amd turbo , disable spread spectrum , disable c7
> 1.45 voltage for 4.5ghz
> 
> everytime i stress test it goes up to 1.5 which is weird. I dont have


Like CssOrkinman suggested, disable Load Line Calibration. You will of course then have vdroop, so you will have to adjust CPU vcore accordingly.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Got my Kingston 480 back. Cloned it with Clonezilla before it crashed to a 1Tb HDD. That worked. BUT going back to 480 Gb is a NO GO, because it tries to clone the unused part of the HDD drive too.
> I guess the fine print is use the same drives and going back and forth will be no problem.
> At least I did not have to download all the drivers again. I was able to grab them off the the clone drive.
> 
> Not really complaining, Clonezilla is freeware.
> 
> Yes, having a SSD drive does make a difference with game play


i have not use clonezilla because im too lazy to make an boot disk but i do use easus partison master and when i first got my 60gb ssd way back when used it to shrink my hdd partrison to < 60 gb than cloned it to the 60gb ssd than resized it to the full drive size just saying this in case you want your old partition back on your ssd. cant use the ssd as the boot drive till after the cloneing though.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's an only an issue when you are using that one game and portraying it as the definitive experience on an FX platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no-one here is under any illusions when it comes to PD and that genre.


I guess this is when I'll again remind you that the entire reason Ashes was brought up was to support my point that a massive generalization like "FX is just fine for games" is _highly_ subjective.

I supported my point with good evidence and am getting quite a bit of nonsense in response.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> Would you like to exclude half your customers? If this Ashes of Singularity game is coded like the famous MMOs or the famous ARMA3, relying on loading 100% 2 high IPC/high clock cores, then there is nothing new here to see. It will just join the list of those games.


I already made that point several times, that developers don't want to lose sales. However, that hasn't stopped them from cutting off Anniversary Pentium owners and making a 2 core 4 thread standard.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's an only an issue when you are using that one game and portraying it as the definitive experience on an FX platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no-one here is under any illusions when it comes to PD and that genre.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is when I'll again remind you that the entire reason Ashes was brought up was to support my point that a massive generalization like "FX is just fine for games" is _highly_ subjective.
> 
> I supported my point with good evidence and am getting quite a bit of nonsense in response.
Click to expand...

FX is fine for *most* games, feel better now?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX is fine for *most* games, feel better now?


You may want to chat with Undervolter about that:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> Would you like to exclude half your customers? If this Ashes of Singularity game is coded like the famous MMOs or the famous ARMA3, relying on loading 100% 2 high IPC/high clock cores, then there is nothing new here to see. It will just join the list of those games.


Also "most games" isn't nearly as helpful as saying "anything except this or that _entire genre_."


----------



## mus1mus

Nope.

FX is fine for most games. Except THAT. That game SUCKS.

Simple as that.

If I may reword, "YOU ONLY CARE FOR ONE THING AND NEGLECTS SOME PRETTY COMMON FACTS!"


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> FX is fine for most games. Except THAT. That game SUCKS.
> 
> Simple as that.


So, you disagree with the argument that two others have presented that entire genres (MMO and RTS) fair badly under FX. OK. But, since there is evident disagreement here, I'm not so sure it's "simple as that." Of course, you could present some data to back that up.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX is fine for *most* games, feel better now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to chat with Undervolter about that:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> Would you like to exclude half your customers? If this Ashes of Singularity game is coded like the famous MMOs or the famous ARMA3, relying on loading 100% 2 high IPC/high clock cores, then there is nothing new here to see. It will just join the list of those games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also "most games" isn't nearly as helpful as saying "anything except this or that _entire genre_."
Click to expand...

Again this all comes down to individuals doing their own research and asking questions about other users experience with it.

I could list out my entire games library (around 500 atm) if you wish and point out the games that my FX chip has trouble with?

also....."just fine" is subjective in itself because you there is no standard of what "fine" is, it could be 30, 45, 60, 90, 120 or 144fps........for me 45fps is the lowest I'll accept but for others they won't accept anything under 60fps.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Again this all comes down to individuals doing their own research and asking questions about other users experience with it.
> 
> I could list out my entire games library (around 500 atm) if you wish and point out the games that my FX chip has trouble with?
> 
> also....."just fine" is subjective in itself because you there is no standard of what "fine" is, it could be 30, 45, 60, 90, 120 or 144fps........for me 45fps is the lowest I'll accept but for others they won't accept anything under 60fps.


This post, I think, is basically where there is no more discussion to be had.









I have to say it's remarkable to see all the different angles people have used, some of them contradictory, in response to the Ashes data, though.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Also "most games" isn't nearly as helpful as saying "anything except this or that _entire genre_."


Except that I can play SC2 on Ultra/Extreme on pretty much everything at 4k resolution with my CPU/GPU combo. Whether the 8320 is mathematically slowing me down from some imperceivable frame-rate peak that I could potentially achieve with an i3 is, by virtue of its imperceptibility, irrelevant. I'm 99% sure that's what others in this thread are saying when they call the FX "just fine" for gamers. Don't know about Ashes, haven't been interested in that glorified tech demo, but last I checked SC2 is an RTS so marking FX chips as inadequate for the genre is silly IMO.

I paid 3/4's the MSRP for my 8320, OC'd it to 4.6GHZ with a Hyper 212 Evo on a board that is in no way a prime overclocking candidate, 58C under stress testing, peaking around 40-42C during daily use. It runs everything I throw at it without a problem. That's kind of the definition of "just fine".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Again this all comes down to individuals doing their own research and asking questions about other users experience with it.
> 
> I could list out my entire games library (around 500 atm) if you wish and point out the games that my FX chip has trouble with?
> 
> also....."just fine" is subjective in itself because you there is no standard of what "fine" is, it could be 30, 45, 60, 90, 120 or 144fps........for me 45fps is the lowest I'll accept but for others they won't accept anything under 60fps.
> 
> 
> 
> This post, I think, is basically where there is no more discussion to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say it's remarkable to see all the different angles people have used, some of them contradictory, in response to the Ashes data, though.
Click to expand...

Actually i'm still waiting for you to provide more data that FX is bad in other games besides RTS ones (which we have already covered).

I'm all for reasonable discussion about this but beyond Ashes you haven't made a point that's unknown to most of us tbh


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> So, you disagree with the argument that two others have presented that entire genres (MMO and RTS) fair badly under FX. OK. But, since there is evident disagreement here, I'm not so sure it's "simple as that." Of course, you could present some data to back that up.


I don't need to back up my claims.

1. I am not as subjective as you when it comes to gauging performance.
2. If a game can max a core regardless of IPC, or the NUMBER of CORES, I would avoid that. (That is a coding issue, not the Hardware's)
3. TWO is not a representative of everyone.
4. Like I mentioned a while back, I am don't have a hand at their testing procedures. They can be biased, they may have misconfigured things. The only way to know the truth, is doing that yourself.
5. You only have one thing to say, AMD FX SUCKS. I can live with that. Let it rest son.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually i'm still waiting for you to provide more data that FX is bad in other games besides RTS ones (which we have already covered).


Then you haven't followed the discussion.

I wasn't the one arguing that FX is bad for RTS or any specific genre. In fact, I think it was you who made that point.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't need to back up my claims.
> 
> 1. I am not as subjective as you when it comes to gauging performance.


What is subjective about the Ashes data?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2. If a game can max a core regardless of IPC, or the NUMBER of CORES, I would avoid that. (That is a coding issue, not the Hardware's)
> 3. TWO is not a representative of everyone.


Not sure what you're talking about... moving along...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I mentioned a while back, I am don't have a hand at their testing procedures. They can be biased, they may have misconfigured things. The only way to know the truth, is doing that yourself.


Others have argued that Ashes is not an outlier at all. In case you haven't noticed it was not me who said that RTS and MMO were genres FX doesn't excel in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You only have one thing to say, AMD FX SUCKS. I can live with that. Let it rest son.


"I don't need to back up my claims." Or even try to approximate reality...


----------



## RWGTROLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> What is subjective about the Ashes data?
> Not sure what you're talking about... moving along...
> Others have argued that Ashes is not an outlier at all. In case you haven't noticed it was not me who said that RTS and MMO were genres FX doesn't excel in.
> "I don't need to back up my claims." Or even try to approximate reality...


<3 that's awesome


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually i'm still waiting for you to provide more data that FX is bad in other games besides RTS ones (which we have already covered).
> 
> 
> 
> Then you haven't followed the discussion.
> 
> I wasn't the one arguing that FX is bad for RTS or any specific genre. In fact, I think it was you who made that point.
Click to expand...

No, you've been hinting that FX isn't much chop in anything that isn't Multi-threaded and that just isn't true but it all depends on the app/game

and while we are talking about RTS games i assume we are talking about 1080p or so but at 4k obviously with that res it leans on the GPU more than anything else


----------



## superstition222

Clearly it was a mistake to think people could handle a simple discussion about that Ashes data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, you've been hinting that FX isn't much chop in anything that isn't Multi-threaded and that just isn't true but it all depends on the app/game
> 
> and while we are talking about RTS games i assume we are talking about 1080p or so btu at 4k obviously with that res it leans on the GPU more than anything else


I can see clear desperation in terms of the need to browbeat me for daring to try to have a civil discussion about the Ashes data.

I have no interest in dealing with any more uncivil antics.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Clearly it was a mistake to think people could handle a simple discussion about that Ashes data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, you've been hinting that FX isn't much chop in anything that isn't Multi-threaded and that just isn't true but it all depends on the app/game
> 
> and while we are talking about RTS games i assume we are talking about 1080p or so btu at 4k obviously with that res it leans on the GPU more than anything else
> 
> 
> 
> I can see clear desperation in terms of the need to browbeat me for daring to try to have a civil discussion about the Ashes data.
> 
> I have no interest in dealing with any more uncivil antics.
Click to expand...

Very well then


----------



## Kalistoval

Got me a pair of noctua ppc 140mm 3000 rpm fans for 30 bucks, 2 weeks ago I scored a corsair carbide 600T for $40 from an older gentleman that kept it in pristine condition. Now I have this case and the Inwin 904 case can take a break. Im just having a small hard time adjusting my kraken but eventually I will mod the case to fit the 280mm cooler. I do have a question for you guys how should my air flow layout look/be and should I use the Noctuas in push or pull on my rad?.


----------



## madbrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i like how you compare the 990 chipset which is well over 3 years old to intels, which has seen what at least 4 revisions since and you not even comparing fm2+, it really is laughable at best if you want intel so bad go buy it !


Peace. I'm far from an Intel fanboy. Until 2 weeks ago when I upgraded one PC to an i7-5820k, the last PC I built with an Intel chip was in 1996, a dual socket Pentium 100 MHz CPU, on a Tyan S1562D dual socket motherboard. Everything after that has been pretty much AMD-only, though I tried a couple of Cyrix chips along the way too. I never found Intel to be a great value, and as long as the feature set of the machine was fairly comparable, I saw little drawbacks to using the second tier chips, and my pocketbook thanked me.

The FM2+ chipset is for APUs, which are a compromise for PC enthusiasts by definition - an APU may be a great value, but is never going to be among either the best performing CPUs or GPUs.
It's ideal if you want a cheap, compact machine. If you want a little more power than that, on the other hand, it falls short.
AFAIK, the fastest AMD APU, the A10-7870k - still lags the FX-8350 in terms of CPU performance, certainly in multi-threaded applications like video encoding.

The FX-8000/9000 line is still the top end for AMD CPUs, with the FX-9590 at the top of that. And the best chipset for the FX CPUs is still the 990FX. This is all AMD's doing for not coming up with a new chipset for the FX, and not improving the FX line.

I took your advice and went Intel though. The GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 4.1 and FX-8350 CPU both went back to Fry's a few hours ago.
I ended up getting the following on Thanksgiving after dinner :
- MSI Z170A PC-mate DDR4 mobo Fry's matched Amazon's price of $89.99
- i5-6600 CPU at $223.99 . Would have bought the k version at $239.99 but it wasn't in stock within 100 miles. I will probably exchange it for the k model in a few days when it's stock for $17 more. At least the non-k version comes with the fan so I can install it right away without waiting for the LGA 1151 mounting kit for my Noctua NH-D14
- Patriot 32GB kit, 2x16 GB DDR4-3000 kit for $229 before $30 rebate. I could have done a bit better by going 4x8GB, but the 2x16GB gives more flexibility for future upgrade, leaving 2 DIMM slots open.
- LGA 1151 kit for NH-D14 from Amazon for $7.95

When all is said and done with the k version it will come to $586 after rebate. Then I get to sell my 32GB DDR3-1866 Ripjaws kit, hopefully I can get at least $120 out of it, so it will be about $465 net upgrade cost. Yes, it's more than I wanted to spend, $185 more than just replacing the fried mobo and CPU, but at least I get a bit better system than before out of it.
Oh, and I get a pair of Seagate 4GB SATA drives at $88 a piece at Fry's - rather unbeatable price. Will be running them in RAID 0 in the 5820k box.

I didn't want to take the chance with one of the Z170 DDR3 mobos, and none was in stock anywhere local or deliverable soon enough.

The new cheap Z170A PC Mate mobo is already in, installing Win7 on the two old 128GB SSDs in RAID 0 as I type this (update: done, now on to driver & update galore). I won't be trying any OC until I get the version of the CPU and the kit to mount my NH-D14 on it. I won't get the kit delivered until saturday. To be fair, the Z170A PC mate $89 mobo doesn't have all the features that the GA-990FXA-UD3 had. Only 6 SATA-3 ports vs 8 on the 990FX, no 1394, no SPDIF (not even a header), zero USB2 port on the backplate. But it has 5 fan headers vs 4 . It has the RS232 COM1 header so I can still hookup my X10 dongle for automation. And even an LPT1 parallel port header, I have not seen one of those in years - wasn't on the 990FX. Only two PCIe x16 slots vs 4, but not all 4 could run at x16 anyway on the 990FX. And I'm never going to use SLI. The PCIe 3.0 allows more room for upgrades though. Don't think the PC Mate supports SLI or Crossfire either, but I would never use those anyway.

I still have 2 HTPCs in the house that will eventually be ugpraded. Both running AMD chips, one with FX-8150 with DDR3 and another with Phenom II x4 965 and DDR2 - really old one.
I hope AMD will come up with something decent in the next year or so. The AMD APUs may be the way to go for those HTPCs. I'm actually interested in getting something lower power and running them as silently as possibly. Right now they both use completely fanless GT630 v3 PCIe x8 GPUs . The time to upgrade those will be when the TV in the bedroom and projector in the home theater are upgraded to 4K. A new HDMI 2.0 GPU will be needed for 4K/60p. I hope the new AMD APUs will be able to do that. Anyway, the projector upgrade isn't happening until the prices on those drop down to earth - 4K projector for $10k - $25k is just insane. TV upgrade may happen sooner.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2. If a game can max a core regardless of IPC, or the NUMBER of CORES, I would avoid that. (That is a coding issue, not the Hardware's)


You know, in pre Dx12 games, it's extremely easy for any game to max a single core just with draw calls. Since these _have to be_ done sequentially (especially in Dx9). Boosting my min/max fps by 50% in path of exile when turning off dynamic shadows exemplifies that pretty well. (and the game is of course still maxing a single core, just in the 150-250 fps range instead of 100-150 range. With something like 20% GPU usage).

I don't know of a single game that I play, that doesn't have a hard time staying consistently above 150fps, at least in some edge cases. Most of the time single core dependent. (or in some rare cases a game is just poorly coded and has some other issue)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> You know, in pre Dx12 games, it's extremely easy for any game to max a single core just with draw calls. Since these _have to be_ done sequentially (especially in Dx9). Boosting my min/max fps by 50% in path of exile when turning off dynamic shadows exemplifies that pretty well. (and the game is of course still maxing a single core, just in the 150-250 fps range instead of 100-150 range. *With something like 20% GPU usage*).
> 
> I don't know of a single game that I play, that doesn't have a hard time staying consistently above 150fps, at least in some edge cases. Most of the time single core dependent. (or in some rare cases a game is just poorly coded and has some other issue)


You know very well that it's not the Hardware's fault then.

Things have matured, thankfully. Multithreaded is the way to go. They knew it very well. Game coders.,


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know very well that it's not the Hardware's fault then.
> 
> Things have matured, thankfully. Multithreaded is the way to go. They knew it very well. Game coders.,


You mean APIs. I know what's wrong and it's specifically the fact that pre-DX12 apis cannot communicate with the GPU out of order. A workaround is a stronger single threaded cpu, but of course it's not the 'fault' of the cpu, that it can't make up for Dx9-11 being not very suited for tapping into multiple cores for the purpose of draw calls.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well at least now you can finally complete a run huh?


Yeah finally









This is my best score btw: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6602956

I m pretty happy with it since i am still on stock cooling, the ones that beaten me are all under water.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well at least now you can finally complete a run huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best score btw: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6602956
> 
> I m pretty happy with it since i am still on stock cooling, the ones that beaten me are all under water.
Click to expand...

Here you go: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5766796

it ain't 15k but it's as close as I'll get under stock cooling.

always makes me wonder about what's going on there, in gaming the 970 and 290x aren't far apart but in benchmarking Nvidia has the upper hand.....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5766796
> 
> it ain't 15k but it's as close as I'll get under stock cooling.
> 
> always makes me wonder about what's going on there, in gaming the 970 and 290x aren't far apart but in benchmarking Nvidia has the upper hand.....


That's a nice score Sarge, but what happened with your physics? I thought W 10 was an upgrade instead of an downgrade in 3Dmark scores.

Well at 1080p the 970 is pretty much unbeatable at the price range but at higher resolutions the 290x wins.

It also depends on what benchmark, they seem to score pretty well in 3Dmark but they don't like valley that much.


----------



## PurpleChef

After 3 hours P95 (Blend)

Specs:
FX8350 @ auto (stock 4)
Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
Noctua NH-U9B Special Edition SE2 (blows down>up)
2 big fans front of chassi, 1 back

C1/C6/Turbo boost off

Normal temps?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5766796
> 
> it ain't 15k but it's as close as I'll get under stock cooling.
> 
> always makes me wonder about what's going on there, in gaming the 970 and 290x aren't far apart but in benchmarking Nvidia has the upper hand.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice score Sarge, but what happened with your physics? I thought W 10 was an upgrade instead of an downgrade in 3Dmark scores.
> 
> Well at 1080p the 970 is pretty much unbeatable at the price range but at higher resolutions the 290x wins.
> 
> It also depends on what benchmark, they seem to score pretty well in 3Dmark but they don't like valley that much.
Click to expand...

Win 10 is a little funny on Physics for me....not sure why

Nvidia's driver have lower CPU overhead in DX11, that's usually why the 970 wins over the 290x at 1080p but as you said at higher res the 290x gets ahead.

and again i think the drivers have alot to do with it, less CPU overhead means the the Graphics card isn't held back by CPU's as much.....that and Tessellation, you turn tess off for 3DMark with AMD cards and watch them fly









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6276654 (R9 390, not 390x)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5766796
> 
> it ain't 15k but it's as close as I'll get under stock cooling.
> 
> always makes me wonder about what's going on there, in gaming the 970 and 290x aren't far apart but in benchmarking Nvidia has the upper hand.....


That's mighty!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a nice score Sarge, but what happened with your physics? I thought W 10 was an upgrade instead of an downgrade in 3Dmark scores.
> 
> Well at 1080p the 970 is pretty much unbeatable at the price range but at higher resolutions the 290x wins.
> 
> It also depends on what benchmark, they seem to score pretty well in 3Dmark but they don't like valley that much.


Valley will force you to drop a lot of MHz from your OC aint it?

Physics in 10 is lower.
Higher with an nVidia card IIRC.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Win 10 is a little funny on Physics for me....not sure why
> 
> *Nvidia's driver have lower CPU overhead in DX11, that's usually why the 970 wins over the 290x at 1080p but as you said at higher res the 290x gets ahead.*
> 
> and again i think the drivers have alot to do with it, less CPU overhead means the the Graphics card isn't held back by CPU's as much.....that and Tessellation, you turn tess off for 3DMark with AMD cards and watch them fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6276654 (R9 390, not 390x)


Hm okay, so no upgrade time for me in a while than









I think that has to do with that you can change physics to GPU instead of GPU?

Yes of course, with no tessellation my card flies as well lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Win 10 is a little funny on Physics for me....not sure why
> 
> Nvidia's driver have lower CPU overhead in DX11, that's usually why the 970 wins over the 290x at 1080p but as you said at higher res the 290x gets ahead.
> 
> and again i think the drivers have alot to do with it, less CPU overhead means the the Graphics card isn't held back by CPU's as much.....that and Tessellation, you turn tess off for 3DMark with AMD cards and watch them fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6276654 (R9 390, not 390x)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's mighty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley will force you to drop a lot of MHz from your OC aint it?
> 
> Physics in 10 is lower.
> Higher with an nVidia card IIRC.


I don't know about that to be honest but the maxwell architecture isn't suited for valley that much. According to some users, his CPU 5820k at 4.7 GHz becomes a bottleneck in valley at 4 x AA but at 0 x AA it bottlenecks a lot..

this is basically what he is saying: "Run Valley with 4 x AA, then run Valley with 0 x AA...watch your GPU usage in GPUz and watch your CPU usage in HW Monitor or whatever. It caps the CPU core out, and every time it hits 99% on the CPU core, the GPU usage drops. It's all in the AA settings.

I tested it thoroughly....with 0 AA, I get nearly the same score on a single card, as I do on 2....pretty telling."

Nothing bad to say about him or this post but i didn't have that problem to be honest, so i am not sure what his problems are.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Win 10 is a little funny on Physics for me....not sure why
> 
> *Nvidia's driver have lower CPU overhead in DX11, that's usually why the 970 wins over the 290x at 1080p but as you said at higher res the 290x gets ahead.*
> 
> and again i think the drivers have alot to do with it, less CPU overhead means the the Graphics card isn't held back by CPU's as much.....that and Tessellation, you turn tess off for 3DMark with AMD cards and watch them fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6276654 (R9 390, not 390x)
> 
> 
> 
> Hm okay, so no upgrade time for me in a while than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that has to do with that you can change physics to GPU instead of GPU?
> 
> Yes of course, with no tessellation my card flies as well lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Win 10 is a little funny on Physics for me....not sure why
> 
> Nvidia's driver have lower CPU overhead in DX11, that's usually why the 970 wins over the 290x at 1080p but as you said at higher res the 290x gets ahead.
> 
> and again i think the drivers have alot to do with it, less CPU overhead means the the Graphics card isn't held back by CPU's as much.....that and Tessellation, you turn tess off for 3DMark with AMD cards and watch them fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6276654 (R9 390, not 390x)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's mighty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley will force you to drop a lot of MHz from your OC aint it?
> 
> Physics in 10 is lower.
> Higher with an nVidia card IIRC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about that to be honest but the maxwell architecture isn't suited for valley that much. According to some users, his CPU 5820k at 4.7 GHz becomes a bottleneck in valley at 4 x AA but at 0 x AA it bottlenecks a lot..
> 
> this is basically what he is saying: "Run Valley with 4 x AA, then run Valley with 0 x AA...watch your GPU usage in GPUz and watch your CPU usage in HW Monitor or whatever. It caps the CPU core out, and every time it hits 99% on the CPU core, the GPU usage drops. It's all in the AA settings.
> 
> I tested it thoroughly....with 0 AA, I get nearly the same score on a single card, as I do on 2....pretty telling."
> 
> Nothing bad to say about him or this post but i didn't have that problem to be honest, so i am not sure what his problems are.
Click to expand...

Turning off Tess on an Nvidia card doesn't improve it as much, we proved that with my 290 beating out your 970 in Metro remember?









and from what i know Maxwell + Kepler is more suited for DX11 while GCN is more suited for DX12 so i'm not sure atm but time will tell there


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Turning off Tess on an Nvidia card doesn't improve it as much, we proved that with my 290 beating out your 970 in Metro remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from what i know Maxwell + Kepler is more suited for DX11 while GCN is more suited for DX12 so i'm not sure atm but time will tell there


I don't remember to be honest but if you say so lol

Yeah, time will tell. I can play any game atm at max settings so i am good for now


----------



## mus1mus

What's your max gaming?


----------



## hurricane28

My max core clock is 1550 MHz and 2000 MHz memory. That was on my stock bios, haven't test this on my modded bios yet.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My max core clock is 1550 MHz and 2000 MHz memory. That was on my stock bios, haven't test this on my modded bios yet.


That is nice!.

When you are modding the BIOS, try locate the PCIe rail and increase the limit. Then add a bit of PCIe Voltage on your Kitty.

Should net you a few extra MHz too.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i am very happy with my card









If you want you can take a look at my bios. I changed almost everything, took me a lot of work to understand all these things and i still learning.

x.zip 138k .zip file


I changed the PCIe from 100 to 110 in the bios of my kitty, not sure if it helped tho. Do you know how high i can raise it without getting problems?

Oh in case you don't know what this all means here is an example:


----------



## mus1mus

I don't touch PCIe clock.

I have raise that PCIe to about a 100 from 75. Added a bit of PCIe Voltage and more than 20MHz more.

Raise the TDP.

Been a while since I tweaked MBT/KBT though. lol

heya, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6610231


----------



## hurricane28

Oh yes, i was confused with PCIe clock and voltage







how high can i set it in the bios?

I raised TDP and power limit to 400 watts just to be sure there is no throttling due to power. I raised PCIe from 75 to 82, voltage from 1.268 v to 1.275 v.

Still tweaking









That's an amazing score dude.


----------



## mus1mus

100 is reasonable.

It's not gonna pull what's not there.


----------



## hurricane28

I am not sure what you mean, i looked in the bios and stock is 1.100 i changed PCIe VDDA to 1.200 maybe it helps lol

Does changing the frequency do anything?


----------



## warpuck

@mine Never saw the V Core go up with 8 core and AMD 890FX/990FX chipsets under heavy load with MSI GDI/Saber or Asrock9 with it set for a simple Vcore. Usually droops. I have mine set to range from 0.8V to 1.51V and speed change from 1.41 Ghz to 5.0 Ghz all cores in the BIOS (turbo core off). Asrock overclock DNA app has a setting that does this too.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> A core eventually dropped out so I'm just running 1.400V with 23x for the moment. I'll mess with it more tomorrow, its time to do other things for a bit.


Interested in your progress and results when you have the time. Looking at an 8320e with the same batch #.


----------



## warpuck

http://promotions.newegg.com/amd/15-4407/index.html?cm_sp=Homepage_SL-_-3%2famd%2f15-4407-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2famd%2f15-4407%2f300x120.jpg&icid=330373

Sold out ?


----------



## JerDerv

Same deal.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DGHD2TA/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1448667669&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=amd+9370&dpPl=1&dpID=31Aye1ybb7L&ref=plSrch


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am not sure what you mean, i looked in the bios and stock is 1.100 i changed PCIe VDDA to 1.200 maybe it helps lol
> 
> Does changing the frequency do anything?


It's starting to be confusing when we are talking both card BIOS and MOBO BIOS.









First off, PCIE Rail limit in KBT/MBT. You can set it to 100W from 75W.

PCIE Voltage in Mobo, give it like 1.25-1.3

PCIE frequench in mobo bios, changing it to 101 or 103 will give you some boost in Graphics bit will be dangerous to your OS and even HDD/SSDs. I don't mess with it.

Just focus on the card's BIOS.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's not odd. They want to sell. Steam's October 2015 CPU survey:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ These are your customers. Would you like to exclude half your customers? If this Ashes of Singularity game is coded like the famous MMOs or the famous ARMA3, relying on loading 100% 2 high IPC/high clock cores, then there is nothing new here to see. It will just join the list of those games. That it's DX12 doesn't mean it's alien. If you don't load heavily many cores on the FX, you won't see good results. This isn't going to change just because it's DX12.
> Like CssOrkinman suggested, disable Load Line Calibration. You will of course then have vdroop, so you will have to adjust CPU vcore accordingly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I find it amusing - going by what most Blue team guys say in any AMD vs Intel gaming discussion , anything above an i3 is pointless, but if you go by what they have in their signature, having anything less than an i7 makes you a second class citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> That board is probably straining pretty hard , and ASROCK's LLC is terribly heavy handed in my experience.
> But I don't have that particular board.


so my settings is okay? should i start off at 1.45 at 4.5ghz and go from there? so far this is my temperature is this alright?


----------



## Mega Man

i am having a pretty good laugh in this thread, http://www.overclock.net/t/1582155/various-nvidia-might-be-launching-a-960-ti/0_100#post_24651438

i think it is funny anyway


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's starting to be confusing when we are talking both card BIOS and MOBO BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, PCIE Rail limit in KBT/MBT. You can set it to 100W from 75W.
> 
> PCIE Voltage in Mobo, give it like 1.25-1.3
> 
> PCIE frequench in mobo bios, changing it to 101 or 103 will give you some boost in Graphics bit will be dangerous to your OS and even HDD/SSDs. I don't mess with it.
> 
> Just focus on the card's BIOS.


Lol yeah, there are just too many settings...







Damn mobo and GPU's these days lol

Thnx for the tips tho


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am having a pretty good laugh in this thread, http://www.overclock.net/t/1582155/various-nvidia-might-be-launching-a-960-ti/0_100#post_24651438
> 
> i think it is funny anyway


I like the comment,

2GB for READ and 2GB for the WRITE, so 4GB.

The face of the nVidia Engineer Video still on my mind thinking of him laughing like crazy saying:

"We'll put in 2GB Memory to the card, operate the Read and Write function in Asynchronous way. Then advertise the card as 4GB. Which means the card can use 2GB for Write and 2GB for Read. But the truth is, all the time, the card uses the same 2GB of Memory."


----------



## hurricane28

lol that's very funny indeed









But the thing is is that the GTX 970 is still an 4 GB card tho, the only thing is that 512 MB operates at a much lower speed than the 3.5 GB.

Its a dirty trick indeed but legally they didn't do anything wrong since its still an 4 GB card.
I own this card and with many other users i don't see a performance drop when i use more than 3.5 GB to be honest, tested this with metro 2033 and metro last light at 4 K.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its a dirty trick indeed but legally they didn't do anything wrong since its still an 4 GB card.


Aside from referring people to specification that's off aside from that. (was it Texture mapping units or Render output units or both?)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Aside from referring people to specification that's off aside from that. (was it Texture mapping units or Render output units or both?)


What do you mean? This is little over my head i think lol


----------



## Mega Man

they also stated the card has the wrong value of rops which was 100% wrong


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, it was an dirty lie.

I am not sure if it was all over the world but in the Netherlands you could return your card if you felt betrayed by Nvidia and you get your money back.

I was seriously thinking about this but than again, there was no card with similar performance at the same price point so i kept it. The performance also didn't dropped significantly when i heard about the scam they pulled off so i'm good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, it was an dirty lie.
> 
> I am not sure if it was all over the world but in the Netherlands you could return your card if you felt betrayed by Nvidia and you get your money back.
> 
> I was seriously thinking about this but than again, there was no card with similar performance at the same price point so i kept it. *The performance also didn't dropped significantly when i heard about the scam they pulled off so i'm good*.


lol.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean? This is little over my head i think lol


Initial reports stated that the card has more render output units than it actually has. Making realistic comparison to the 980 less favorable than what was perceived. This was uncovered in context with the 3.5gb segmentation thing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's not odd. They want to sell. Steam's October 2015 CPU survey:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ These are your customers. Would you like to exclude half your customers? If this Ashes of Singularity game is coded like the famous MMOs or the famous ARMA3, relying on loading 100% 2 high IPC/high clock cores, then there is nothing new here to see. It will just join the list of those games. That it's DX12 doesn't mean it's alien. If you don't load heavily many cores on the FX, you won't see good results. This isn't going to change just because it's DX12.
> Like CssOrkinman suggested, disable Load Line Calibration. You will of course then have vdroop, so you will have to adjust CPU vcore accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I find it amusing - going by what most Blue team guys say in any AMD vs Intel gaming discussion , anything above an i3 is pointless, but if you go by what they have in their signature, having anything less than an i7 makes you a second class citizen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> That board is probably straining pretty hard , and ASROCK's LLC is terribly heavy handed in my experience.
> But I don't have that particular board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so my settings is okay? should i start off at 1.45 at 4.5ghz and go from there? so far this is my temperature is this alright?
Click to expand...

Download HWINFO and run a stresstest for about 10 minutes , then post a screeny of the values that HWINFO gives while the test is running. We'll go from there


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha now that 960ti thread is trying to bring up how "crappy" 8350s are


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha now that 960ti thread is trying to bring up how "crappy" 8350s are


I love all the fancy graphs of stock FX performance. On Overclock.net.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I love all the fancy graphs of stock FX performance. On Overclock.net.


Gotta take everything you read on OCN with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mega Man

i think you mean stokclock.net,

hey who had links of the vishara having more fps then intels at higher res ? i cant find em :/


----------



## SuperZan

I'm not certain which ones you were searching for specifically, but there are a few links on

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3ho4iq/amds_fx_cpus_beat_intels_hex_octo_core_cpus_4k/
.


----------



## Mega Man

yep, and iirc orkin has more ? help a brother out, i already told them in that thread ....


----------



## snipekill2445

meh leave em to it, they can keep their overpriced intel/nvidia rigs.


----------



## Mega Man

wow, this was unexpected








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Those results don't match up with others around the internet.


----------



## SuperZan

Srs bzness gamers invest in $$ i-7 octas so they can avoid being CPU-bound on their single 960 @ 1920x1080!







It's just a lot of nonsense in that thread. If you game at 1920x1080 and are happy with a mid-range card, you'll accept some compromises on settings and you'll avoid major system bottlenecks that way. If you really need the Ultra/Extreme settings, you're buying top-end GPU's or xfire/SLI, so you'd be GPU-bound anyways. Either way it's a total non-issue to make people feel better about spending 300 GBP/450 USD for a processor that they don't really need. It's so funny that it becomes a fanboy-accusation thread when it's just about common sense. Internet.


----------



## snipekill2445

Running a 8320 and a 280x and I'm having a good time


----------



## SuperZan

Nuffin wrong with that system.







My 8320 has driven three different GPU's without issue. I've a lot of love for Vishera, it's been a real performer for me.


----------



## Mega Man

The best ones were amd cpu and cfx with 0 scaling. Can you say ebkac

Locked i5 > amd. Lolz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you mean stokclock.net,
> 
> hey who had links of the vishara having more fps then intels at higher res ? i cant find em :/


http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html

http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/58/core-i7-4770k-vs-amd-fx-8350-with-gtx-980-vs-gtx-780-sli-at-4k/index.html

http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/55/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-2560x1440/index.html

http://www.technologyx.com/featured/amd-vs-intel-our-8-core-cpu-gaming-performance-showdown/

^ That's the ones i know of off the top of my head


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am having a pretty good laugh in this thread, http://www.overclock.net/t/1582155/various-nvidia-might-be-launching-a-960-ti/0_100#post_24651438
> 
> i think it is funny anyway


Did you check the thread? That isn't true. They said so.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am having a pretty good laugh in this thread, http://www.overclock.net/t/1582155/various-nvidia-might-be-launching-a-960-ti/0_100#post_24651438
> 
> i think it is funny anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check the thread? That isn't true. They said so.
Click to expand...

I looked over it, tbh i tend to stay away from OCN's news threads now..........some of the comments make my head hurt


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/56/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-4k/index.html
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/58/core-i7-4770k-vs-amd-fx-8350-with-gtx-980-vs-gtx-780-sli-at-4k/index.html
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/55/amd-fx-8350-powering-gtx-780-sli-vs-gtx-980-sli-at-2560x1440/index.html
> 
> http://www.technologyx.com/featured/amd-vs-intel-our-8-core-cpu-gaming-performance-showdown/
> 
> ^ That's the ones i know of off the top of my head


Nice Sarge, i was just looking for these benchmarks a few days ago









Kinda weird that there is so much difference in scores if you compare reviewers with each other.. there are a lot that claim that Intel is much faster but if you look closer there are also lots of people that claim the opposite.
Its makes it hard who to believe.

Logan from techsyndicate has several video's that the FX 8350 beats Intel in almost every game which was unexpected he said so he was kinda shocked lol


----------



## snipekill2445

My 3570k was better in games, but it also cost more than my processor and motherboard combined. I get 60fps fairly easily with this rig which is about all that matters to me


----------



## mattg

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> My 3570k was better in games, but it also cost more than my processor and motherboard combined. I get 60fps fairly easily with this rig which is about all that matters to me


my second pc is a 2600 running stock clocks and i find the 8350 at 4.6ghz feels faster althought the 2600 boots quicker.

id say stock for stock they are similar 2600 would edge it out in single threaded apps for sure

still impressive for a 200$ cpu the 8320


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Did you check the thread? That isn't true. They said so.


Quote:


> *Defense Mechanisms*
> Defense mechanisms are used by the ego as a way to deal with conflict of problems in life. Operating at an unconscious level, defense mechanisms help to reduce negative feelings (e.g. anxiety and guilt). Common defense mechanisms include repression, *denial*, and projection.
> 
> *Denial*
> Denial is an individual's refusal to accept certain or confront (or all) aspects of a given reality in order to avoid potential feelings of discomfort. It exists on a continuum as it can be seen as just a normal reaction to a stressful event or to severe psychosis. While commonly defined as a type of defense mechanism, denial plays a role in all defense mechanisms. Freud also referred to it as disavowal.
> 
> http://www.apsa.org/content/psychoanalytic-terms-concepts-defined


Mundane examples: Patient gets diagnosed with tumor. Patient can't deal with the shock, so he calls the diagnosis a mistake ("i don't have a tumor, i feel just fine!"). Son gets killed, mother can't face reality, so she keeps the son's room intact and washes/irons his clothes to be "ready for his return".

Intel fanboy can't deal with the shock of seeing multiple sources destroying his convictions, so he calls the tests as false. Only tests that show AMD 9590s dropping to 17 fps in Fallout 4, while the 8320es do over 30 are credible, because they go along the fanboy's convictions. "It's not ME, being an egoistic moron, it's the FX9590 that has a "characteristic trait" of dropping performance":

http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference

On the other hand, i, who also play Skyrim on 1080p Ultra x16AF, FXAA with 140 mods and never dropped below 40s even with i was using the 1GB 260X, i must take his Skyrim screenshots as gold.


----------



## KarathKasun

Eh, specific games tank on my FX systems, especially compared to my i7 build. ~30 fps on FX vs ~50 on the i7 sandy bridge system. Both are over clocked. Using the same GPU in both.

The i7-2600 aged much better, but also cost double. They are both good chips, but I would not recommend either in a new build. They are just too old.

Maybe Zen can bring AMD back to relevance in the PC sector. I sure hope it does, as I would like to be able to recommend their parts again.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, specific games tank on my FX systems, especially compared to my i7 build. ~30 fps on FX vs ~50 on the i7 sandy bridge system. Both are over clocked. Using the same GPU in both.
> 
> The i7-2600 aged much better, but also cost double. They are both good chips, but I would not recommend either in a new build. They are just too old.
> 
> Maybe Zen can bring AMD back to relevance in the PC sector. I sure hope it does, as I would like to be able to recommend their parts again.


The FX was never designed as a game CPU. The odd would be if an Intel CPU at double the price, couldn't perform better. This though, doesn't cancel, that in some scenarios in 4K, the FX seems to do surprisingly well.

Just like, in x264 encoding, an FX8350 beats an i7 2600.

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/366/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-2600.html

FX was born for server loads and that's why it likes so much heavy multithreaded applications. Those who buy it to game, have to accept that in some cases there will be limitations.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, specific games tank on my FX systems, especially compared to my i7 build. ~30 fps on FX vs ~50 on the i7 sandy bridge system. Both are over clocked. Using the same GPU in both.
> 
> The i7-2600 aged much better, but also cost double. They are both good chips, but I would not recommend either in a new build. They are just too old.
> 
> Maybe Zen can bring AMD back to relevance in the PC sector. I sure hope it does, as I would like to be able to recommend their parts again.
> 
> 
> 
> The FX was never designed as a game CPU. The odd would be if an Intel CPU at double the price, couldn't perform better. This though, doesn't cancel, that in some scenarios in 4K, the FX seems to do surprisingly well.
> 
> Just like, in x264 encoding, an FX8350 beats an i7 2600.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/366/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-2600.html
> 
> FX was born for server loads and that's why it likes so much heavy multithreaded applications. Those who buy it to game, have to accept that in some cases there will be limitations.
Click to expand...

I blame marketing.......


----------



## rtikphox

So anybody gonna sign up for class action if it comes up in USA? jw. I felt cheated tho. 1090T was so fast upgrading from 965 or a x4 640. I was expecting another leap forward going to 8350. But in all honestly it felt like a cheap i7 4 core 8 thread 4770k. and not an upgrade to the 1090t. Besides the memory benchies, I felt like the 1090t still had snapier response and usage.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The best ones were amd cpu and cfx with 0 scaling. Can you say ebkac
> 
> Locked i5 > amd. Lolz


Hey I'd take the locked i5 anyday! Then again, 90% of my gaming is LoL or other Dx9 games...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> So anybody gonna sign up for class action if it comes up in USA? jw. I felt cheated tho. 1090T was so fast upgrading from 965 or a x4 640. I was expecting another leap forward going to 8350. But in all honestly it felt like a cheap i7 4 core 8 thread 4770k. and not an upgrade to the 1090t. Besides the memory benchies, I felt like the 1090t still had snapier response and usage.


If you do that then all you are saying is: "I want free money and i know nothing about the CPU in question"

it is 8 cores regardless of shared cache, the entire case is a joke


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> So anybody gonna sign up for class action if it comes up in USA? jw. I felt cheated tho. 1090T was so fast upgrading from 965 or a x4 640. I was expecting another leap forward going to 8350. But in all honestly it felt like a cheap i7 4 core 8 thread 4770k. and not an upgrade to the 1090t. Besides the memory benchies, I felt like the 1090t still had snapier response and usage.


why would i sign up for a lawsuit over a 200 dollar cpu that in fact does have what's advertised and does well in a most scenarios? This is why products cost so much....thanks for raising prices for everyone to help fund lawyer retainers and lengthy useless court battles...


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice Sarge, i was just looking for these benchmarks a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda weird that there is so much difference in scores if you compare reviewers with each other.. there are a lot that claim that Intel is much faster but if you look closer there are also lots of people that claim the opposite.
> Its makes it hard who to believe.
> 
> Logan from techsyndicate has several video's that the FX 8350 beats Intel in almost every game which was unexpected he said so he was kinda shocked lol


I have not seen any comparisons with a 9590 or even a 9390 for those tuning challenged reviewers. But I have not looked for them either. I will bet it is pretty rare for a reviewer to run a 8350 @ 4.7Ghz. My crossfired R9 285s don't seem to have a problem @2560 x 1440 either. But what do I know I only play BF4 and Mass Effect 3 online. Also I did not see where they are running Nvidia's PhyisiXs for the CPU either when using AMD vid cards on Nvidia optomized games.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> So anybody gonna sign up for class action if it comes up in USA? jw. I felt cheated tho. 1090T was so fast upgrading from 965 or a x4 640. I was expecting another leap forward going to 8350. But in all honestly it felt like a cheap i7 4 core 8 thread 4770k. and not an upgrade to the 1090t. Besides the memory benchies, I felt like the 1090t still had snapier response and usage.


I've spent a lot of time comparing the 8 core Vishera against my other cpus , including X 6 thubans and zosma's at clockspeeds up to 4.6 ghz. I"ve had them on several different motherboards, paired with close to a dozen different sets of ram and they just can't compete with the Vishera 8 core for being quick in the desktop - regardless of clockspeed. As far as benchmarks go, the older chips can't clock high enough to keep up with the Vishera's OC.

Everyone's perspective is unique, but without some kind of extenuating circumstance ( *misconfigured ram*, reused windows install, inadequate power , motherboard or cooling etc) I could only see what you are saying happening coming from one that is extremely narrow.


----------



## KarathKasun

IMHO, the Bulldozer FX series was designed for a software paradigm that is still hasn't been widely adopted. Even in server loads they were hit or miss depending on the situation, and they are so out of date that Intel has monolithic dies with 3x the core count.

The reason FX is dead now is simply age. It never got any of the updates that its APU brethren received. It never got a node shrink either.


----------



## mus1mus

NOPE.

The fact is, it's not being fully utilized. It's native instruction sets were not adapted by mainstream coders thus falling behind Intels.

One thing is for sure, AMD learned the mistake and opted to adopt instruction sets that are more mainstream rather than keeping their own with ZEN.


----------



## Benjiw

I did something bad... I bought myself some Savage 2400mhz RAM CAS 11-11-11-35... I'm sorry!


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did something bad... I bought myself some Savage 2400mhz RAM CAS 11-11-11-35... I'm sorry!


Nice. Was going to get those but the red heatspreader turned me away. Tweaking my HyperX Fury sticks right now and have them at almost the same specs as the Savage 2400mhz sticks. Will have to dial it down a bit though, since it screws up my CPU overclock.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Nice. Was going to get those but the red heatspreader turned me away. Tweaking my HyperX Fury sticks right now and have them at almost the same specs as the Savage 2400mhz sticks. Will have to dial it down a bit though, since it screws up my CPU overclock.


Hair dryer on the heat spreader, pop it off, spray paint, diddled.


----------



## snipekill2445

Running a set of 1600 hyper x beasts I think, seem to work alright

Was the cheapest set I could find at the time


----------



## MINE

Hey guys here is my overclocking , i set it to 1.4 like you guys advise , but when i stress test in prime95 it goes up to 1.44 which is weird. Is my temp okay? I'm happy with 4.5ghz not greedy i dont thin .2 make a difference if i want 4.7 or 4.8, any thoughts?


----------



## mus1mus

I am guessing it's the socket that hits 72C?

Fan on the VRM and the back of the mobo may help.

Also, a quicker way is to set a Vcore, and run the max Frequency you can get.

And yes, your board's LLC affects Vcore value.


----------



## MINE

am i looking at the 54c (amd temp) or 72c , is this safe at this temperature to have it run 24/7 or no?


----------



## SuperZan

If those are your temps during stress-testing then you're good. They're a bit warm if those are idle temps. 54C isn't the worst temperature I've ever seen on an idling FX, but I'd not want that as my 24/7 average.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> If those are your temps during stress-testing then you're good. They're a bit warm if those are idle temps. 54C isn't the worst temperature I've ever seen on an idling FX, but I'd not want that as my 24/7 average.


idling is like 9 to 11c , one core is at 54 , i have amd turbo off, if i turn it back on does it mess with the ocing? but i only see 3 cores how can i see the rest of the core temperature?


----------



## SuperZan

If you're working a mainly multiplier OC with just some system clock tuning you'l want to avoid Turbo. I know there are people doing mostly clock OC with Turbo on, but I haven't messed with that. If those are load temps (looking at your screenie now) then you're fine. CPU should never get that hot under normal load so those temps aren't bad at all. Using HWmonitor what you see is what you get, core and socket temps. CoreTemp can give you more info. (I believe, haven't had it reinstalled lately since I did a fresh Windows install a couple of months ago).


----------



## Mega Man

Do not pay attention to isle temps

Idle temps are not accurate


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NOPE.
> 
> The fact is, it's not being fully utilized. It's native instruction sets were not adapted by mainstream coders thus falling behind Intels.
> 
> One thing is for sure, AMD learned the mistake and opted to adopt instruction sets that are more mainstream rather than keeping their own with ZEN.


Continue fighting AMDs battle for them, I did for a long time.

Until Zen gets here their high end desktop platform is just too out of date to recommend.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Do not pay attention to isle temps
> 
> Idle temps are not accurate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> If you're working a mainly multiplier OC with just some system clock tuning you'l want to avoid Turbo. I know there are people doing mostly clock OC with Turbo on, but I haven't messed with that. If those are load temps (looking at your screenie now) then you're fine. CPU should never get that hot under normal load so those temps aren't bad at all. Using HWmonitor what you see is what you get, core and socket temps. CoreTemp can give you more info. (I believe, haven't had it reinstalled lately since I did a fresh Windows install a couple of months ago).


so at full load the highest is 43-47c so i should be good and be happy with it? I also set my vcore at 1.4 but it spike to 1.44 dunno why, i did change it in bios.


----------



## Mega Man

yes your fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NOPE.
> 
> The fact is, it's not being fully utilized. It's native instruction sets were not adapted by mainstream coders thus falling behind Intels.
> 
> One thing is for sure, AMD learned the mistake and opted to adopt instruction sets that are more mainstream rather than keeping their own with ZEN.
> 
> 
> 
> Continue fighting AMDs battle for them, I did for a long time.
> 
> Until Zen gets here their high end desktop platform is just too out of date to recommend.
Click to expand...

hey look, another intel propagandist


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Continue fighting AMDs battle for them, I did for a long time.
> 
> Until Zen gets here their high end desktop platform is just too out of date to recommend.


Wrong!

Until you stop buying Mainstream Intel CPUs, they won't give you the performance rightful to upgrade on each generation.

Enjoy buying and upgrading and recommending Intel for a what 5-10% performance increase gen to gen? You deserve an i3 too.

See ya, my rig is too fast for ya to comprehend!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> so at full load the highest is 43-47c so i should be good and be happy with it? I also set my vcore at 1.4 but it spike to 1.44 dunno why, i did change it in bios.


Yeah those are good load temps at that voltage. What is your cooling solution? If you're under air then you're doing quite well. The voltage movement is going to happen, LLC is part of controlling the variation that you'll see. Essentially, the closer to "Extreme" your LLC setting is, the more variance you're allowing to combat vdroop.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah those are good load temps at that voltage. What is your cooling solution? If you're under air then you're doing quite well. The voltage movement is going to happen, LLC is part of controlling the variation that you'll see. Essentially, the closer to "Extreme" your LLC setting is, the more variance you're allowing to combat vdroop.


My cooling solution is old corsair h100 but at full load i'm around 43-51. So I'm happy with it, I dont think i will push it further for an extra .2 or .3 because i dont think i can see the difference. Hopefully my cpu will last me a few more years then i can upgrade lol.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wrong!
> 
> Until you stop buying Mainstream Intel CPUs, they won't give you the performance rightful to upgrade on each generation.
> 
> Enjoy buying and upgrading and recommending Intel for a what 5-10% performance increase gen to gen? You deserve an i3 too.
> 
> See ya, my rig is too fast for ya to comprehend!


Wow, I would have bought that line back when the 3770 and 8350 were new. If you think that now, and would recommend a 5 year old part you would get laughed out of any serious discussion. Name any part that is 5 years old in the high end desktop space that you don't have to lie about to sell now in a high end system.

Most people don't buy CPUs every generation. Last Intel build I put together was an i7-2600k. Last AMD build was an FX 8350. Neither deserve to be installed in a new build. And if AMD would even show up to the fight Intel wouldn't be pushing out 5-10% rehashes.

AMDs management is responsible for much of this CPU stagnation with their poor decisions in the last decade. I will not defend the failure of terrible management staff.


----------



## Mega Man

i love how it is amds fault, they are the ONLY ones trying anything new.

it isnt amds nor intels fault, technology has hit a wall. we will need another breakthrough to get past it, till then, yes my 83xx is quite relevant. do i wish there was steam roller and w.e. the other one was called, sure, but there isnt, sadly. this works fine

o wait m.2 was earthshatte.... no? it wasnt? sataexpress// no ? the other hdd new interface... no ? usb 3.1... no ? ok. so yea not super needed to be updated
Quote:


> propagandist
> a person who promotes or publicizes a particular organization or cause.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeah those are good load temps at that voltage. What is your cooling solution? If you're under air then you're doing quite well. The voltage movement is going to happen, LLC is part of controlling the variation that you'll see. Essentially, the closer to "Extreme" your LLC setting is, the more variance you're allowing to combat vdroop.
> 
> 
> 
> My cooling solution is old corsair h100 but at full load i'm around 43-51. So I'm happy with it, I dont think i will push it further for an extra .2 or .3 because i dont think i can see the difference. Hopefully my cpu will last me a few more years then i can upgrade lol.
Click to expand...

you will be fine, people have pushed 1.7v for well over 2 years. feel free to push it farther


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Wow, I would have bought that line back when the 3770 and 8350 were new. If you think that now, and would recommend a 5 year old part you would get laughed out of any serious discussion. Name any part that is 5 years old in the high end desktop space that you don't have to lie about to sell now in a high end system.
> 
> Most people don't buy CPUs every generation. Last Intel build I put together was an i7-2600k. Last AMD build was an FX 8350. Neither deserve to be installed in a new build. And if AMD would even show up to the fight Intel wouldn't be pushing out 5-10% rehashes.
> 
> AMDs management is responsible for much of this CPU stagnation with their poor decisions in the last decade. I will not defend the failure of terrible management staff.


meh, bye bye,
















did I recommend something just because I am pro-AMD? unlike you, my thinking is far from being a fanboy.

@Mega,

technology has not yet hit the wall. even if it did, there are ways to counter it just to provide consumers what they deserve.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> meh, bye bye,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did I recommend something just because I am pro-AMD? unlike you, my thinking is far from being a fanboy.
> 
> @Mega,
> 
> technology has not yet hit the wall. even if it did, there are ways to counter it just to provide consumers what they deserve.


If by fanboy, you mean spends money where it makes sense, then yes.

Hah, I own more things from both camps than you have probably seen in one place. Athlon XP 3000+, S939 Athlon 64 x2 3800+, AM2 Athlon X2 6000+, Athlon II 640, FX 4100, 2x dual Prestonia LV 2.4ghz (northwood) servers, Pentium 4 (northwood) 2.8ghz, Pentium D 3.4ghz, dual Xeon 5160 workstation, dual Xeon E5440 server, and an i7-2600. I am a computer hardware fanboy...









The sad fact is that right now the desktop landscape looks like this...

Want a decent low end rig with some room to grow? Build an AMD APU based system, though this is getting harder to stand by.
Want a really low power box for NAS? AM1 Athlon or Celeron J1900, whatever is cheaper where you buy things.
Want an upper midrange system with discreet GPU? i5/i7 quad based build + AMD/NV GPU depending on prices.
Want to play ball in the HEDT scene? LGA 2011-v3 + AMD/NV GPU(s) depending on VRAM needs.

AMD fares a bit better in laptops TBQH, as that is where all of their CPU R&D has been for 5 years.

Want a sub $800 laptop that can at least play games? Get an AMD A8 or A10 with a good screen and keyboard, which is sadly hard to do but possible nonetheless.


----------



## snipekill2445

Want a motherboard plus FX 83xx for less than a core i5 alone?

Go AMD


----------



## KarathKasun

Just get a cheaper i5 and H series board. Superior performance in games and similar price. i5-4590 with super cheap MB is only ~220 total.
Actually, an i5-4690k and z97 board can be had for around $290 compared to an FX 8350 and a board with decent VRM's being $230.
The price difference is not enough to warrant going with the FX 8350. Especially considering that games like FO 4, ARK, and others are hindered enough by the CPU that splurging on a higher end GPU does not help.

Not like you are going to overclock an 8350 much with an el-cheapo board, or with a stock HSF.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Want a motherboard plus FX 83xx for less than a core i5 alone?
> 
> Go AMD


FX-8320 + MSI 970 Gaming = $380 AUD

i5 6600k = $355 AUD

Now that is the absolute lowest end on the AMD spectrum with an 8 core chip plus a mobo that can handle it, you bump that up to an FX-8350 and it's $424, bump that mobo up to a 990FX chipset (let's say a Sabertooth) that's $568

So let's find a nice middle ground here with the FX-8320 + Sabertooth for $524 ok?

now let's look at that Skylake i5 shall we?

so the 6600k is $355 as i said earlier and lets throw in a Z170-AR mobo for $249

Grand total = $604 AUD

a whopping $80 more for a new platform........yes while it's true AMD is cheaper there is a reason why it is........it's called age.

don't get me wrong i love my FX rig but I'm not holding out for Zen, I may well pick one up when it comes out but I'm gonna grab one of those little i5's sometime in the new year and give it a whirl for myself, see what all the fuss is about


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If by fanboy, you mean spends money where it makes sense, then yes.
> 
> Hah, I own more things from both camps than you have probably seen in one place. Athlon XP 3000+, S939 Athlon 64 x2 3800+, AM2 Athlon X2 6000+, Athlon II 640, FX 4100, 2x dual Prestonia LV 2.4ghz (northwood) servers, Pentium 4 (northwood) 2.8ghz, Pentium D 3.4ghz, dual Xeon 5160 workstation, dual Xeon E5440 server, and an i7-2600. I am a computer hardware fanboy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad fact is that right now the desktop landscape looks like this...
> 
> Want a decent low end rig with some room to grow? Build an AMD APU based system, though this is getting harder to stand by.
> Want a really low power box for NAS? AM1 Athlon or Celeron J1900, whatever is cheaper where you buy things.
> Want an upper midrange system with discreet GPU? i5/i7 quad based build + AMD/NV GPU depending on prices.
> Want to play ball in the HEDT scene? LGA 2011-v3 + AMD/NV GPU(s) depending on VRAM needs.
> 
> AMD fares a bit better in laptops TBQH, as that is where all of their CPU R&D has been for 5 years.
> 
> Want a sub $800 laptop that can at least play games? Get an AMD A8 or A10 with a good screen and keyboard, which is sadly hard to do but possible nonetheless.


lol.

200+ Intel hardware at my disposal. 100 AMD GPUs for picking.

Laptops don't cut it. Sorry.

i3s are throw-aways.

Quad 10-Core Xeons boards, sweet.

Of course, this is the internet. Everybody is entitled to brag somewhere.









Intel vs. AMD FX is too old of an argument. Wanna bring in something new next time you open the Reply button?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Just get a cheaper i5 and H series board.


Cause who even needs to overclock on this forum right?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I may well pick one up when it comes out but I'm gonna grab one of those little i5's sometime in the new year and give it a whirl for myself, see what all the fuss is about


I'm still glad I dropped my 3570k, that thing was pretty much crap


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Just get a cheaper i5 and H series board.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause who even needs to overclock on this forum right?
Click to expand...

I covered that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I may well pick one up when it comes out but I'm gonna grab one of those little i5's sometime in the new year and give it a whirl for myself, see what all the fuss is about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still glad I dropped my 3570k, that thing was pretty much crap
Click to expand...

And that's ok......for you, for some people an FX chip will never give them trouble but one of the greatest things about PC gaming can also be a downside......diversity,
some people like older MMO's like Guild Wars 2 for example that don't perform all that great on FX while others play alot of AAA titles that are mostly well multi-threaded and perform just fine.

as i said, I'm curious about it so I'm going to try it out and see whats what with it


----------



## mus1mus

Save your money and get the 5820K sarge.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Save your money and get the 5820K sarge.


No point in me paying that much for it tbh, I'll wait and see what Zen and Intel's equivalent is at the time bring for that


----------



## mus1mus

I'm pretty sure you can get a good deal for one if you are keen enough.

Reason: it's a more worthy thing to grab.


----------



## snipekill2445

Might as well just get a 5960x


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Might as well just get a 5960x


Yeah......you pay I'll play









ever since the Aussie Dollar dropped hardware prices have just skyrocketed, 4790k went from $400 to $500, 8350's went from $230 (what i paid for mine about 18 months ago) to $270 now..........and sadly things aren't looking good in the future either


----------



## xLPGx

The 5820k has been cheaper than the 6700k around here, might pick it up i dont know, i render alot so the performance would be nice since going from OCd FX 8 core to quad core i7 wont be a worthy upgrade from a price standpoint, 6 core i7 for the equivalent of 400$ though...


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, it's a good deal. The pros vs the quad i7 are plenty sanz mobo prices. And IPC.

But hexas have greater value.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've spent a lot of time comparing the 8 core Vishera against my other cpus , including X 6 thubans and zosma's at clockspeeds up to 4.6 ghz. I"ve had them on several different motherboards, paired with close to a dozen different sets of ram and they just can't compete with the Vishera 8 core for being quick in the desktop - regardless of clockspeed. As far as benchmarks go, the older chips can't clock high enough to keep up with the Vishera's OC.
> 
> Everyone's perspective is unique, but without some kind of extenuating circumstance ( *misconfigured ram*, reused windows install, inadequate power , motherboard or cooling etc) I could only see what you are saying happening coming from one that is extremely narrow.


i was having major issues with the 990 killer board. went to a sabretooth much better now. i think its just that the 8 core amds are very sensitive to **** boards compared to the intel cpus


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice Sarge, i was just looking for these benchmarks a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda weird that there is so much difference in scores if you compare reviewers with each other.. there are a lot that claim that Intel is much faster but if you look closer there are also lots of people that claim the opposite.
> Its makes it hard who to believe.
> 
> Logan from techsyndicate has several video's that the FX 8350 beats Intel in almost every game which was unexpected he said so he was kinda shocked lol


I have not seen any comparisons with a 9590 or even a 9350 for those tuning challenged reviewers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> idling is like 9 to 11c , one core is at 54 , i have amd turbo off, if i turn it back on does it mess with the ocing? but i only see 3 cores how can i see the rest of the core temperature?


Some apps like Mass Affect 3 only use 2 cores. I can run turbo at 5.125 Ghz with a 4.6 Ghz base. V core at 1.5125 with AMD V control on. 5.125 Ghz is not needed but it works. I can adjust it so all cores can run at 4.99 Ghz when needed that is the way I run most of the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock extreme9 does OK with AMD application power management, Maybe if windows 11 comes out I may need a better tune for a 5.125 stable setting. Besides I am a lazy overclocker. That is why I got a X9.
> I can push it to 5.125 but it seems to get unstable when the socket and cpu temps go above 55C under full load. I also have to slow the memory down too.
> I don't think any of the FX chips are the same
> 
> I got a early FX-8350 it pretty much matches a 9390 on air. The olde lady is happy with it. I guess that is all that really matters.
> 
> so at full load the highest is 43-47c so i should be good and be happy with it? I also set my vcore at 1.4 but it spike to 1.44 dunno why, i did change it in bios.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> 200+ Intel hardware at my disposal. 100 AMD GPUs for picking.
> 
> Laptops don't cut it. Sorry.
> 
> i3s are throw-aways.
> 
> Quad 10-Core Xeons boards, sweet.
> 
> Of course, this is the internet. Everybody is entitled to brag somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel vs. AMD FX is too old of an argument. Wanna bring in something new next time you open the Reply button?


If you are internet bragging about having a sick system, why not just up the ante to 8-way E7-8890-V3's? The point of listing off what I have in old systems stacked up is not, "look how big my e-peen is!" Its to point out that I build one of each brand when there are big changes. Only ones missing from that list are the Phenom 9950 and Dual Athlon XP 2400 that were given to friends.

Intel vs AMD getting old, eh? How about how badly Intel and AMD are doing vs ARM in power constrained environments?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> *I have not seen any comparisons with a 9590 or even a 9350 for those tuning challenged reviewers*
> Some apps like Mass Affect 3 only use 2 cores. I can run turbo at 5.125 Ghz with a 4.6 Ghz base. V core at 1.5125 with AMD V control on. 5.125 Ghz is not needed but it works. I can adjust it so all cores can run at 4.99 Ghz when needed that is the way I run most of the time


What do you mean? Never heard of an 9350 to be honest.


----------



## Mega Man

I think he ment 9370
@KarathKasun

All you have done in almost every thread I have seen you in is show off the epeen. Frankly your list is small and lackluster.

All you do is "Intel Intel Intel buy an intel. AMD is irrelevant. " which in and of itself shows everything one needs to know. It is sad. It is propaganda. Nothing more.

Instead of asking some basic questions.

Like in bilkos area I understand why you would go Intel. But here I can get a Saber tooth and 83xx for less then 300 ish..

The questions you need to ask is as follows. And in this order.

1 what is your budget and what do you have access to.

2 what do you do with your pc.

3 besides the above is there any reason you are looking at (x)

With x being amd/intel/ specific mobo ect. Due to looks just for a hobby ect. As 3 can trump 1 or 2.

Now there are some great reasons to buy Intel. There are as well to buy amd

It is sad that this forum still has people who pick sides for some petty reasons. "AMD's cpu is 5 years old" yet it can still trade blows with i7's proceed well outside of anything comparable. Which is why it is irrelevant


----------



## hurricane28




----------



## miklkit

I added up how much my rig cost me and was surprised when the total went to $1500 or so with the GPU being the most expensive part, followed by the PSU. I OCed it, compared it, and found it is better overall than the 6700k and about equal to the 4790k. But in a different way.

The 4790k is the best at single thread performance. Period. Nothing else is as good there. But it sacrifices performance in other areas to do that. So.

Do I need single thread performance? I haven't done any online gaming since 2008. So no.

Do I need multi thread performance? Yes. My hobby includes video editing and modding.

Then there are other reasons that make AMD the only choice. That it does what I want at a good price point is all a bonus.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Mega, mega, mega mega....


----------



## mus1mus

Some people just can't stop bragging about, "I build computers" "I built this, I built that" "I have xxx numbers of AMD, xxx numbers of Intel" "I know this CPU"

Question is, how well?


----------



## Benjiw

Surprised to see things kicking off in here and I wasn't part of it!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Some people just can't stop bragging about, "I build computers" "I built this, I built that" "I have xxx numbers of AMD, xxx numbers of Intel" "I know this CPU"
> 
> Question is, how well?


Awww C'mon you know they're all the same , power goes in speed comes out. Sometimes smoke but just ignore that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Surprised to see things kicking off in here and I wasn't part of it!










don't leave the thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Awww C'mon you know they're all the same , power goes in speed comes out. Sometimes smoke but just ignore that.


They aren't the same.









Only similarity, is that they are both CPUs.

FX makes you feel what it's cooking. Intel makes you chill when it's toasting.


----------



## Johan45

Believe me I know mus1mus, every line has their quirks and some are easier than others. Here's what I've run and still have a bunch more http://hwbot.org/user/johan45/#Hardware_Library


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Believe me I know mus1mus, every line has their quirks and some are easier than others. Here's what I've run and still have a bunch more http://hwbot.org/user/johan45/#Hardware_Library


Holy moly dude, that's quite a long list of kick ass hardware









What is the best all round CPU in your opinion? I would love the 5960X because its the fastest but i really doubt its the best all rounder for everyday usage.


----------



## KarathKasun

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think he ment 9370
> @KarathKasun
> 
> All you have done in almost every thread I have seen you in is show off the epeen. Frankly your list is small and lackluster.
> 
> All you do is "Intel Intel Intel buy an intel. AMD is irrelevant. " which in and of itself shows everything one needs to know. It is sad. It is propaganda. Nothing more.
> 
> Instead of asking some basic questions.
> 
> Like in bilkos area I understand why you would go Intel. But here I can get a Saber tooth and 83xx for less then 300 ish..
> 
> The questions you need to ask is as follows. And in this order.
> 
> 1 what is your budget and what do you have access to.
> 
> 2 what do you do with your pc.
> 
> 3 besides the above is there any reason you are looking at (x)
> 
> With x being amd/intel/ specific mobo ect. Due to looks just for a hobby ect. As 3 can trump 1 or 2.
> 
> Now there are some great reasons to buy Intel. There are as well to buy amd
> 
> It is sad that this forum still has people who pick sides for some petty reasons. "AMD's cpu is 5 years old" yet it can still trade blows with i7's proceed well outside of anything comparable. Which is why it is irrelevant


Those are all valid points if...
a Haswell/Devils Canyon setup is going to cost more than 350.
Whatever you do actually performs in that ballpark on an FX CPU, WITHOUT buying $100 extra in cooling equipment.
The price argument is pretty dead at the moment. Sure the CPU is only ~$150... But to get good clocks you need an ~$80+ cooler.
i5-4690k with a $30 Hyper 212 will do better on average in games.

For the most part, the only valid reason you can give at this point is that you are an AMD fan. There are cases where the FX (and I mean the 9590) is behind the i7-4770k by ~%35 or more. Perhaps it makes sense if you are not pushing for more than 60 FPS... though 120hz+ monitors are coming down in price.

For corner case loads, FX sits where it always has... hit or miss. For general computing loads its ok for most things that are not heavily single thread dependent. For multi-threaded workloads, it CAN come out on top, but its usually in corner cases that most people will never see as a problem in day to day usage. For games specifically, it is much harder to get acceptable performance in quite a number of popular games with FX. Arma 2/3, ARK and World of Tanks are just a few games that perform pretty badly on FX relative to Intel offerings. And by performing badly, I mean Arma 2/3 are neigh unplayable at points and ARK can go sub 30 fps even after taking the GPU out of the equation.

If game engine coders could multi-thread their way out of a wet paper sack, the FX line would make a bit more sense. But we live in a world where there are still games coming out that are only dual threaded. And that puts the FX at a serious disadvantage when you look at the FX/AM3+ platform as a whole.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Believe me I know mus1mus, every line has their quirks and some are easier than others. Here's what I've run and still have a bunch more http://hwbot.org/user/johan45/#Hardware_Library


I know very well you do.









no need to check out your foray into hardware either.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Believe me I know mus1mus, every line has their quirks and some are easier than others. Here's what I've run and still have a bunch more http://hwbot.org/user/johan45/#Hardware_Library
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly dude, that's quite a long list of kick ass hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best all round CPU in your opinion? I would love the 5960X because its the fastest but i really doubt its the best all rounder for everyday usage.
Click to expand...

That really depends on what you're doing. The 5960x is actually one of the slower CPUs but it has a lot of threads. That's it's advantage but in single thread it's going to lose. I'm testing out a really sweet 6700k right now. Just passed XTU at 5.1 with 1.42v which is very goos for those chips. So far in single thread it takes the lead by far. But the guys here have a valid point in high res gaming the FX does a real bang up job if you get some speed behind it.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, not that i am not satisfied with my CPU in any way but i was just curious.
What i mostly do is not that taxing anyways so i would not see any reason why i need an better/faster CPU.

Most demanding what i do is gaming and sometimes i render a clip in Premiere pro but that's about it.

And to be honest, my 8350 at 4.8 GHz does a pretty good job at rendering.


----------



## KarathKasun

i7-4790 would be perhaps 10% faster in Premiere Pro at stock clocks versus your current setup. As for gaming, that depends on the games you play.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think he ment 9370
> @KarathKasun
> 
> All you have done in almost every thread I have seen you in is show off the epeen. Frankly your list is small and lackluster.
> 
> All you do is "Intel Intel Intel buy an intel. AMD is irrelevant. " which in and of itself shows everything one needs to know. It is sad. It is propaganda. Nothing more.
> 
> Instead of asking some basic questions.
> 
> Like in bilkos area I understand why you would go Intel. But here I can get a Saber tooth and 83xx for less then 300 ish..
> 
> The questions you need to ask is as follows. And in this order.
> 
> 1 what is your budget and what do you have access to.
> 
> 2 what do you do with your pc.
> 
> 3 besides the above is there any reason you are looking at (x)
> 
> With x being amd/intel/ specific mobo ect. Due to looks just for a hobby ect. As 3 can trump 1 or 2.
> 
> Now there are some great reasons to buy Intel. There are as well to buy amd
> 
> It is sad that this forum still has people who pick sides for some petty reasons. "AMD's cpu is 5 years old" yet it can still trade blows with i7's proceed well outside of anything comparable. Which is why it is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all valid points if...
> a Haswell/Devils Canyon setup is going to cost more than 350.
> Whatever you do actually performs in that ballpark on an FX CPU, WITHOUT buying $100 extra in cooling equipment.
> The price argument is pretty dead at the moment. Sure the CPU is only ~$150... But to get good clocks you need an ~$80+ cooler.
> i5-4690k with a $30 Hyper 212 will do better on average in games.
> 
> For the most part, the only valid reason you can give at this point is that you are an AMD fan. There are cases where the FX (and I mean the 9590) is behind the i7-4770k by ~%35 or more. Perhaps it makes sense if you are not pushing for more than 60 FPS... though 120hz+ monitors are coming down in price.
> 
> For corner case loads, FX sits where it always has... hit or miss. For general computing loads its ok for most things that are not heavily single thread dependent. For multi-threaded workloads, it CAN come out on top, but its usually in corner cases that most people will never see as a problem in day to day usage. For games specifically, it is much harder to get acceptable performance in quite a number of popular games with FX. Arma 2/3, ARK and World of Tanks are just a few games that perform pretty badly on FX relative to Intel offerings. And by performing badly, I mean Arma 2/3 are neigh unplayable at points and ARK can go sub 30 fps even after taking the GPU out of the equation.
> 
> If game engine coders could multi-thread their way out of a wet paper sack, the FX line would make a bit more sense. But we live in a world where there are still games coming out that are only dual threaded. And that puts the FX at a serious disadvantage when you look at the FX/AM3+ platform as a whole.
Click to expand...

Sigh. There is an entire world outside of gaming that uses cpus. Even in gaming I am not hurting. With that said your entire argument is a old wives tale. It was before. And it is even worse now that we are some what constantly seeing a 212 ( evo iirc ) hitting 4.6-4.8 some what regularly with the new chips.

We get it. " Intel Intel Intel buy Intel. AMD is irrelevant"


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sigh. There is an entire world outside of gaming that uses cpus. Even in gaming I am not hurting. With that said your entire argument is a old wives tale. It was before. And it is even worse now that we are constantly song a 212 ( evo iirc ) hitting 4.6-4.8 some what regularly with the new chips.
> 
> We get it. " Intel Intel Intel buy Intel. AMD is irrelevant"


4.6-4.8 with some of the chips, its still not a given that you will get that far on a cheap cooler. Personal experience with the FX-8350 shows that on air its a fireball once you get above ~4.5. Many others have similar experience with the new E series chips as well.

I would say that 4.4 is 100% doable with a cheap tower cooler. 4.6 slides down to ~60% and 4.8 drops to ~30%.

In the world outside of gaming AMD is quickly falling behind as well. On launch, the 8150 was trading blows with the 2600k... Even at just 10% per clock performance gain in each CPU series, Intel is 30% further ahead now. Not including new instruction sets which can push that to 60%.

As for buying Intel... if its a new rig and it has to be done right now, yes. If you are sitting on something you feel comfortable with for the next 8-12 months, wait for Zen.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> 4.6-4.8 with some of the chips, its still not a given that you will get that far on a cheap cooler. Personal experience with the FX-8350 shows that on air its a fireball once you get above ~4.5. Many others have similar experience with the new E series chips as well.
> 
> I would say that 4.4 is 100% doable with a cheap tower cooler. 4.6 slides down to ~60% and 4.8 drops to ~30%.
> 
> In the world outside of gaming AMD is quickly falling behind as well. On launch, the 8150 was trading blows with the 2600k... Even at just 10% per clock performance gain in each CPU series, Intel is 30% further ahead now. Not including new instruction sets which can push that to 60%.
> 
> As for buying Intel... if its a new rig and it has to be done right now, yes. If you are sitting on something you feel comfortable with for the next 8-12 months, wait for Zen.


I hit 4.7ghz on a £35 (delivered) cooler from ebay on a Rev 1 UD5 from gigabyte, the cooler was a Phanteks PH-TC14PE. I have no doubt in my mind that if I did a blind test on my gf and our flat mate, they would not be able to distinguish between my FX system or my i5 system.

You can leave now and go circle jerk in the intel forums spouting BS and wives tales. Intel are great but so is AMD in their own right, considering my old CPU is still going strong and I've never had an issue with gaming yet.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think he ment 9370
> @KarathKasun
> 
> All you have done in almost every thread I have seen you in is show off the epeen. Frankly your list is small and lackluster.
> 
> All you do is "Intel Intel Intel buy an intel. AMD is irrelevant. " which in and of itself shows everything one needs to know. It is sad. It is propaganda. Nothing more.
> 
> Instead of asking some basic questions.
> 
> Like in bilkos area I understand why you would go Intel. But here I can get a Saber tooth and 83xx for less then 300 ish..
> 
> The questions you need to ask is as follows. And in this order.
> 
> 1 what is your budget and what do you have access to.
> 
> 2 what do you do with your pc.
> 
> 3 besides the above is there any reason you are looking at (x)
> 
> With x being amd/intel/ specific mobo ect. Due to looks just for a hobby ect. As 3 can trump 1 or 2.
> 
> Now there are some great reasons to buy Intel. There are as well to buy amd
> 
> It is sad that this forum still has people who pick sides for some petty reasons. "AMD's cpu is 5 years old" yet it can still trade blows with i7's proceed well outside of anything comparable. Which is why it is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all valid points if...
> a Haswell/Devils Canyon setup is going to cost more than 350.
> Whatever you do actually performs in that ballpark on an FX CPU, WITHOUT buying $100 extra in cooling equipment.
> The price argument is pretty dead at the moment. Sure the CPU is only ~$150... But to get good clocks you need an ~$80+ cooler.
> i5-4690k with a $30 Hyper 212 will do better on average in games.
> 
> For the most part, the only valid reason you can give at this point is that you are an AMD fan. There are cases where the FX (and I mean the 9590) is behind the i7-4770k by ~%35 or more. Perhaps it makes sense if you are not pushing for more than 60 FPS... though 120hz+ monitors are coming down in price.
> 
> For corner case loads, FX sits where it always has... hit or miss. For general computing loads its ok for most things that are not heavily single thread dependent. For multi-threaded workloads, it CAN come out on top, but its usually in corner cases that most people will never see as a problem in day to day usage. For games specifically, it is much harder to get acceptable performance in quite a number of popular games with FX. Arma 2/3, ARK and World of Tanks are just a few games that perform pretty badly on FX relative to Intel offerings. And by performing badly, I mean *Arma 2/3 are neigh unplayable at points and ARK can go sub 30 fps even after taking the GPU out of the equation.
> *
> If game engine coders could multi-thread their way out of a wet paper sack, the FX line would make a bit more sense. But we live in a world where there are still games coming out that are only dual threaded. And that puts the FX at a serious disadvantage when you look at the FX/AM3+ platform as a whole.
Click to expand...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I hit 4.7ghz on a £35 (delivered) cooler from ebay on a Rev 1 UD5 from gigabyte, the cooler was a Phanteks PH-TC14PE. I have no doubt in my mind that if I did a blind test on my gf and our flat mate, they would not be able to distinguish between my FX system or my i5 system.
> 
> You can leave now and go circle jerk in the intel forums spouting BS and wives tales. Intel are great but so is AMD in their own right, considering my old CPU is still going strong and I've never had an issue with gaming yet.


Lol, that cooler retails for $100(USD). Point proven.

As for Arma 3, play the game and you will know what I am talking about. FX/i7 are pretty much equal in that game, except where the FX tanks into the sub 30 fps range, making it pretty uncomfortable to play.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Lol, that cooler retails for $100(USD). Point proven.


I got it for £35 brand new... on ebay.... really struggling with your numbers too....

http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Heat-pipes-Premium-Patented-PH-TC14PE_BK/dp/B007ZZE63A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448924447&sr=8-1&keywords=PH-TC14PE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phanteks-PH-TC14PE-CPU-Cooler-/221920005509?hash=item33ab768d85:g:bh0AAOSwqv9V5z8b










Nice ninja edit too btw, also I used to play DayZ Arma 2 mod so don't give me that crap! My friend's i7 was literally 5 fps in front of me...


----------



## hurricane28

LOL this guy...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I got it for £35 brand new... on ebay.... really struggling with your numbers too....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Heat-pipes-Premium-Patented-PH-TC14PE_BK/dp/B007ZZE63A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448924447&sr=8-1&keywords=PH-TC14PE
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phanteks-PH-TC14PE-CPU-Cooler-/221920005509?hash=item33ab768d85:g:bh0AAOSwqv9V5z8b


Those are $92(USD) and $66(USD) respectively.
For perspective, the Amazon one would be half the price of a FX 9590 and the EBay one is half the price of an FX 8320.

A Hyper 212 goes for $25-$30(USD).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sigh. There is an entire world outside of gaming that uses cpus. Even in gaming I am not hurting. With that said your entire argument is a old wives tale. It was before. And it is even worse now that we are constantly song a 212 ( evo iirc ) hitting 4.6-4.8 some what regularly with the new chips.
> 
> We get it. " Intel Intel Intel buy Intel. AMD is irrelevant"
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6-4.8 with some of the chips, its still not a given that you will get that far on a cheap cooler. Personal experience with the FX-8350 shows that on air its a fireball once you get above ~4.5. Many others have similar experience with the new E series chips as well.
> 
> I would say that 4.4 is 100% doable with a cheap tower cooler. 4.6 slides down to ~60% and 4.8 drops to ~30%.
> 
> *In the world outside of gaming AMD is quickly falling behind as well. On launch, the 8150 was trading blows with the 2600k... Even at just 10% per clock performance gain in each CPU series, Intel is 30% further ahead now. Not including new instruction sets which can push that to 60%.*
> 
> As for buying Intel... if its a new rig and it has to be done right now, yes. If you are sitting on something you feel comfortable with for the next 8-12 months, wait for Zen.
Click to expand...

Yeah I just don't feel that way, Think about this in terms, a 3 year old chip is not going to keep up on all of the fastest speeds especially when it was behind in the first place. However AMD did do a good job as no applications are getting coded for more and more threads, and the 83xx is keeping up quite well.. is it the fastest no? but when you start looking at newer titles and updated program it is amazing at how strong AMD has been. When I go from a 4th or 5th gen i7 to my 8350 I do not see enough performance to justify the hike in cost. Then again I am also not running encoding 24/7 and the applications that I choose to use are based around the ability to load the 8350. When I have my OC at 5.1 I am getting the same performance as a 4770, if not slightly higher. which is what? 10% difference than skylake? I just don't see the point in spending that kind of cash when I can use it elsewhere like GPU power that makes up for the difference within the same budget and actually allows it to age better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think he ment 9370
> @KarathKasun
> 
> All you have done in almost every thread I have seen you in is show off the epeen. Frankly your list is small and lackluster.
> 
> All you do is "Intel Intel Intel buy an intel. AMD is irrelevant. " which in and of itself shows everything one needs to know. It is sad. It is propaganda. Nothing more.
> 
> Instead of asking some basic questions.
> 
> Like in bilkos area I understand why you would go Intel. But here I can get a Saber tooth and 83xx for less then 300 ish..
> 
> The questions you need to ask is as follows. And in this order.
> 
> 1 what is your budget and what do you have access to.
> 
> 2 what do you do with your pc.
> 
> 3 besides the above is there any reason you are looking at (x)
> 
> With x being amd/intel/ specific mobo ect. Due to looks just for a hobby ect. As 3 can trump 1 or 2.
> 
> Now there are some great reasons to buy Intel. There are as well to buy amd
> 
> It is sad that this forum still has people who pick sides for some petty reasons. "AMD's cpu is 5 years old" yet it can still trade blows with i7's proceed well outside of anything comparable. Which is why it is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all valid points if...
> a Haswell/Devils Canyon setup is going to cost more than 350.
> Whatever you do actually performs in that ballpark on an FX CPU, WITHOUT buying $100 extra in cooling equipment.
> The price argument is pretty dead at the moment. Sure the CPU is only ~$150... But to get good clocks you need an ~$80+ cooler.
> i5-4690k with a $30 Hyper 212 will do better on average in games.
> 
> For the most part, the only valid reason you can give at this point is that you are an AMD fan. There are cases where the FX (and I mean the 9590) is behind the i7-4770k by ~%35 or more. Perhaps it makes sense if you are not pushing for more than 60 FPS... though 120hz+ monitors are coming down in price.
> 
> For corner case loads, FX sits where it always has... hit or miss. For general computing loads its ok for most things that are not heavily single thread dependent. For multi-threaded workloads, it CAN come out on top, but its usually in corner cases that most people will never see as a problem in day to day usage. For games specifically, it is much harder to get acceptable performance in quite a number of popular games with FX. Arma 2/3, ARK and World of Tanks are just a few games that perform pretty badly on FX relative to Intel offerings. And by performing badly, I mean *Arma 2/3 are neigh unplayable at points and ARK can go sub 30 fps even after taking the GPU out of the equation.
> *
> If game engine coders could multi-thread their way out of a wet paper sack, the FX line would make a bit more sense. But we live in a world where there are still games coming out that are only dual threaded. And that puts the FX at a serious disadvantage when you look at the FX/AM3+ platform as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

this one was my favorite.

bilko can you please show us your 83xx on a 212? there have been several others here recently that hit 4.6-4.8 on the 212

the fab process seems to of matured quite well frankly !


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah I just don't feel that way, Think about this in terms, a 3 year old chip is not going to keep up on all of the fastest speeds especially when it was behind in the first place. However AMD did do a good job as no applications are getting coded for more and more threads, and the 83xx is keeping up quite well.. is it the fastest no? but when you start looking at newer titles and updated program it is amazing at how strong AMD has been. When I go from a 4th or 5th gen i7 to my 8350 I do not see enough performance to justify the hike in cost. Then again I am also not running encoding 24/7 and the applications that I choose to use are based around the ability to load the 8350. When I have my OC at 5.1 I am getting the same performance as a 4770, if not slightly higher. which is what? 10% difference than skylake? I just don't see the point in spending that kind of cash when I can use it elsewhere like GPU power that makes up for the difference within the same budget and actually allows it to age better.


I can agree with this for the most part. The FX 8xxx series has aged OK due to things going more multi-threaded, though it really aged badly if you use any software which is limited to a few threads. Because of this, I cant feasibly recommend it in a new build today. Badly threaded applications are still a thing today, unfortunately.


----------



## SuperZan

I'll dig up screens of mine, took an spare 8320 on terribad M5A97 LE R2.0 with a 212 Evo to 4.6, ran fine in gaming at 42-48C. I do not condone use of this board for OC! But it was fine and speaks to the fab improvements that the poor thing didn't burst into flames.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah I just don't feel that way, Think about this in terms, a 3 year old chip is not going to keep up on all of the fastest speeds especially when it was behind in the first place. However AMD did do a good job as no applications are getting coded for more and more threads, and the 83xx is keeping up quite well.. is it the fastest no? but when you start looking at newer titles and updated program it is amazing at how strong AMD has been. When I go from a 4th or 5th gen i7 to my 8350 I do not see enough performance to justify the hike in cost. Then again I am also not running encoding 24/7 and the applications that I choose to use are based around the ability to load the 8350. When I have my OC at 5.1 I am getting the same performance as a 4770, if not slightly higher. which is what? 10% difference than skylake? I just don't see the point in spending that kind of cash when I can use it elsewhere like GPU power that makes up for the difference within the same budget and actually allows it to age better.
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with this for the most part. The FX 8xxx series has aged OK due to things going more multi-threaded, though it really aged badly if you use any software which is limited to a few threads. Because of this, I cant feasibly recommend it in a new build today. Badly threaded applications are still a thing today, unfortunately.
Click to expand...

translation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> " Intel Intel Intel buy Intel. AMD is irrelevant"


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave3:












Of course, Iv'e said that a number of posts ago. In the time which is the present, the present being thy time, buy Intel. Its not a hard decision to make if you need a rig right now.

And if you dont need to build a machine this second, wait for Zen to drop and see if that fulfills your needs better.

Almost like arguing back in the day over x1800 vs GF 7800. If you needed a GPU right then, 7800 hands down. If you could wait, the options would be significantly different with the x1900/1950 launch.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah I just don't feel that way, Think about this in terms, a 3 year old chip is not going to keep up on all of the fastest speeds especially when it was behind in the first place. However AMD did do a good job as no applications are getting coded for more and more threads, and the 83xx is keeping up quite well.. is it the fastest no? but when you start looking at newer titles and updated program it is amazing at how strong AMD has been. When I go from a 4th or 5th gen i7 to my 8350 I do not see enough performance to justify the hike in cost. Then again I am also not running encoding 24/7 and the applications that I choose to use are based around the ability to load the 8350. When I have my OC at 5.1 I am getting the same performance as a 4770, if not slightly higher. which is what? 10% difference than skylake? I just don't see the point in spending that kind of cash when I can use it elsewhere like GPU power that makes up for the difference within the same budget and actually allows it to age better.
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree with this for the most part. The FX 8xxx series has aged OK due to things going more multi-threaded, though it really aged badly if you use any software which is limited to a few threads. Because of this, I cant feasibly recommend it in a new build today. Badly threaded applications are still a thing today, unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> translation
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> " Intel Intel Intel buy Intel. AMD is irrelevant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave3:
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that feeling, IF you knew you where going to be running heavily single threaded applications then the cost/perf analysis should have originally been for the PC build that you aimed at. Now I was buying for future proofing as once the 8350 was coming out the cost/perf was there plus I saw that multithreaded games where growing. I learned how to harness and optimize for my system with what I do and performed cost analysis of multi threaded applications that would benefit from my set up.

In the end, I built for multi threaded and to this day anything that I had that was single threaded limited ran well enough that I didn't need anything else and if it didn't well I found another program to do the same thing with better performance. I will call this computer Darwinism. Survival of the best suited code for the environment.


----------



## mus1mus

I want a Pentium Anniversary Edition! Not an i3, not an i5, and definitely, not an i7! nor theFX.

coz no Apps run Multi-threaded.

Well, cept


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I want a Pentium Anniversary Edition! Not an i3, not an i5, and definitely, not an i7! nor theFX.
> 
> coz no Apps run Multi-threaded.
> 
> Well, cept


LOL, all of those 0% CPU tasks are sure going to benefit!

Chrome does that as a cheap way around 32-bit memory space limitations, the initial intent was not CPU performance benefit.


----------



## mus1mus

Go try to have some games off several tabs then?

Lucky me, Chrome decided to be app-centric and thrashed 3rd party plug-ins.

Going back to your argument, I am not against Intel as you are bashing the FX, but if I were to recommend something to someone who needs a new rig, i7s all the way if the rig has enough budget allocations. Else, better money spared to the GPU will make things more noticeable than going the i5 vs the FX.

Just in case you didn't notice yet, multithreading is now mainstream with the exception of some app devs that still chose to target Core2Duo crowd coz they don't have enough initiative to upgrade their engines to the better way of resource utilization. Saying, "games run fine on two threads. No need to complicate our software engineers enhancing the experience,asthere are still people like us who will be playing the games the way we designed it to be".


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go try to have some games off several tabs then?
> 
> Lucky me, Chrome decided to be app-centric and thrashed 3rd party plug-ins.
> 
> Going back to your argument, I am not against Intel as you are bashing the FX, but if I were to recommend something to someone who needs a new rig, i7s all the way if the rig has enough budget allocations. Else, better money spared to the GPU will make things more noticeable than going the i5 vs the FX.
> 
> Just in case you didn't notice yet, multithreading is now mainstream with the exception of some app devs that still chose to target Core2Duo crowd coz they don't have enough initiative to upgrade their engines to the better way of resource utilization. Saying, "games run fine on two threads. No need to complicate our software engineers enhancing the experience,asthere are still people like us who will be playing the games the way we designed it to be".


Depending on the game, i5 will possibly provide more than $50 worth of GPU. Not pushing that as universal, bit it is occasionally a thing.

Hopefully DX12 will help force devs into the land that is reality, simply by virtue of it being multi-threaded from the get go.
Devs do need to wake up and smell the "MOAR CORES", because the multi-threaded future is here as far as hardware. Devs, get to that paradigm shift already.
Heh, It would make my old dual socket things viable again in addition to floating the FX series for a few more years.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go try to have some games off several tabs then?
> 
> Lucky me, Chrome decided to be app-centric and thrashed 3rd party plug-ins.
> 
> Going back to your argument, I am not against Intel as you are bashing the FX, but if I were to recommend something to someone who needs a new rig, i7s all the way if the rig has enough budget allocations. Else, better money spared to the GPU will make things more noticeable than going the i5 vs the FX.
> 
> Just in case you didn't notice yet, multithreading is now mainstream with the exception of some app devs that still chose to target Core2Duo crowd coz they don't have enough initiative to upgrade their engines to the better way of resource utilization. Saying, "games run fine on two threads. No need to complicate our software engineers enhancing the experience,asthere are still people like us who will be playing the games the way we designed it to be".
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the game, *i5 will possibly provide more than $50 worth of GPU*. Not pushing that as universal, bit it is occasionally a thing.
> 
> Hopefully DX12 will help force devs into the land that is reality, simply by virtue of it being multi-threaded from the get go.
> Devs do need to wake up and smell the "MOAR CORES", because the multi-threaded future is here as far as hardware. Devs, get to that paradigm shift already.
> Heh, It would make my old dual socket things viable again in addition to floating the FX series for a few more years.
Click to expand...

I'm more concerned about the lifetime of disappointment in the desktop environment the I5 would provide compared to an 8 core FX. That will always be there..... always... and forever....there.......

I am quite certain that my view of the FX lineup would be much less favorable if I owned a 4100 on an Asrock board as my only point of reference.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Depending on the game, i5 will possibly provide more than $50 worth of GPU. Not pushing that as universal, bit it is occasionally a thing.
> 
> Hopefully DX12 will help force devs into the land that is reality, simply by virtue of it being multi-threaded from the get go.
> Devs do need to wake up and smell the "MOAR CORES", because the multi-threaded future is here as far as hardware. Devs, get to that paradigm shift already.
> Heh, It would make my old dual socket things viable again in addition to floating the FX series for a few more years.


So now, we are talking.

Price performance-wise, it depends on your geographical location. But to give you an idea, I can build an FX(8350)+980TI for the same price as going for an i5(K pre-DDR4)+980. Both considering top-dog mobos for each platform.

So that is not a $50 difference on my part. And surely, the performance will favor the FX in General(no need to point any game, that argument should be burried).

Now imagine what the 8320 AND 8320e COMBO difference will be. Good enough for a decent (liquid) cooler eh?

Edit:

go figure the currency but these prices are recent and decent. FX is even cheaper









Code:



Code:


11300        
17500   
28000   56800

8650    
11800   
36000   56450


----------



## snipekill2445

Welcome to the [OFFICIAL] Buy Intel amd is crap owners club


----------



## miklkit

Spambot!

Arma was obsolete years ago and is still obsolete and irrelevant. I'm not much of a gamer but here are the loads I see in games from 2004 to tomorrow.


----------



## mus1mus

You're seeing low game loads coz your CPU is weak.
















an i5 should be loaded 100% FULL


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sigh. There is an entire world outside of gaming that uses cpus. Even in gaming I am not hurting. With that said your entire argument is a old wives tale. It was before. And it is even worse now that we are some what constantly seeing a 212 ( evo iirc ) hitting 4.6-4.8 some what regularly with the new chips.
> 
> We get it. " Intel Intel Intel buy Intel. AMD is irrelevant"


@Mega Man Just want to say


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



" Intel Intel Intel buy Intel. AMD is irrelevant


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Spambot!
> 
> Arma was obsolete years ago and is still obsolete and irrelevant. I'm not much of a gamer but here are the loads I see in games from 2004 to tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're seeing low game loads coz your CPU is weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an i5 should be loaded 100% FULL


Poorly threaded games from the screenshots. Individual core loads are low because the game is not using more than 2-3 threads. The i5 will perform better in that situation.








25% load across 8 cores usually means that there are two main threads being bounced around by Windows thread scheduling. You can test this out by pinning the game to fewer and fewer cores until performance drops significantly. If performance drops off going from 4 to 3 the game can utilize 4 cores, 3 to 2 and it uses 3 and so on.

The only one that looks to even be using ~4 independent threads is Hitman.


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*


If you dont believe me, try it. Its an easy way to get hard evidence of what a game can actually utilize as far as core count.

A game or application sees no benefit from more than four cores will run faster on a system with 4 powerful cores versus a system with 8 less powerful cores, even if the 8 core system is theoretically more powerful overall. That is a fairly obvious statement.

BF3 and BF4 are good examples of games that see tangible benefits from 6+ cores, and you can see that in CPU usage graphs from a play session. The per core loading profile is different from what you see in the games above.



Poor threading is a widespread software issue, not an issue with FX. What it means for FX though, is sub-optimal performance.
Unless you are, IDK, playing games on your rendering computer while rendering.


----------



## MINE

Was wondering what would be better fiio e10k or asus dg xonar sound card. Mostly for cs and league of legends and some music/movies. Any thoughts or feedback on both? It will be paired with my AD700


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> [
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think he ment 9370
> @KarathKasun
> 
> All you have done in almost every thread I have seen you in is show off the epeen. Frankly your list is small and lackluster.
> 
> All you do is "Intel Intel Intel buy an intel. AMD is irrelevant. " which in and of itself shows everything one needs to know. It is sad. It is propaganda. Nothing more.
> 
> Instead of asking some basic questions.
> 
> Like in bilkos area I understand why you would go Intel. But here I can get a Saber tooth and 83xx for less then 300 ish..
> 
> The questions you need to ask is as follows. And in this order.
> 
> 1 what is your budget and what do you have access to.
> 
> 2 what do you do with your pc.
> 
> 3 besides the above is there any reason you are looking at (x)
> 
> With x being amd/intel/ specific mobo ect. Due to looks just for a hobby ect. As 3 can trump 1 or 2.
> 
> Now there are some great reasons to buy Intel. There are as well to buy amd
> 
> It is sad that this forum still has people who pick sides for some petty reasons. "AMD's cpu is 5 years old" yet it can still trade blows with i7's proceed well outside of anything comparable. Which is why it is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all valid points if...
> a Haswell/Devils Canyon setup is going to cost more than 350.
> Whatever you do actually performs in that ballpark on an FX CPU, WITHOUT buying $100 extra in cooling equipment.
> The price argument is pretty dead at the moment. Sure the CPU is only ~$150... But to get good clocks you need an ~$80+ cooler.
> i5-4690k with a $30 Hyper 212 will do better on average in games.
> 
> For the most part, the only valid reason you can give at this point is that you are an AMD fan. There are cases where the FX (and I mean the 9590) is behind the i7-4770k by ~%35 or more. Perhaps it makes sense if you are not pushing for more than 60 FPS... though 120hz+ monitors are coming down in price.
> 
> For corner case loads, FX sits where it always has... hit or miss. For general computing loads its ok for most things that are not heavily single thread dependent. For multi-threaded workloads, it CAN come out on top, but its usually in corner cases that most people will never see as a problem in day to day usage. For games specifically, it is much harder to get acceptable performance in quite a number of popular games with FX. Arma 2/3, ARK and World of Tanks are just a few games that perform pretty badly on FX relative to Intel offerings. And by performing badly, I mean *Arma 2/3 are neigh unplayable at points and ARK can go sub 30 fps even after taking the GPU out of the equation.
> *
> If game engine coders could multi-thread their way out of a wet paper sack, the FX line would make a bit more sense. But we live in a world where there are still games coming out that are only dual threaded. And that puts the FX at a serious disadvantage when you look at the FX/AM3+ platform as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one was my favorite.
> 
> bilko can you please show us your 83xx on a 212? there have been several others here recently that hit 4.6-4.8 on the 212
> 
> the fab process seems to of matured quite well frankly !
Click to expand...

I've got a couple actually,

8350 at 4.6Ghz


8370 at 4.8Ghz


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Was wondering what would be better fiio e10k or asus dg xonar sound card. Mostly for cs and league of legends and some music/movies. Any thoughts or feedback on both? It will be paired with my AD700


E10k hands down


----------



## cssorkinman

Something for SgtBilko








Don't open unless you are bored.... really bored. lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was bored so I tried to imitate Firestrike's anti Vishera gimp on the 4790k rig by forcing it to use a physical core and a logical core.... how did I do?







( the far right allowed fs to choose which ones it wanted to use by removing affinitys)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something for SgtBilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't open unless you are bored.... really bored. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored so I tried to imitate Firestrike's anti Vishera gimp on the 4790k rig by forcing it to use a physical core and a logical core.... how did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( the far right allowed fs to choose which ones it wanted to use by removing affinitys)


That is interesting.....by rights the first test (Cores 4567) should have the lowest combined but it doesn't.......weird.

and since when did hyperthreading scale 100%?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something for SgtBilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't open unless you are bored.... really bored. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored so I tried to imitate Firestrike's anti Vishera gimp on the 4790k rig by forcing it to use a physical core and a logical core.... how did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( the far right allowed fs to choose which ones it wanted to use by removing affinitys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting.....by rights the first test (Cores 4567) should have the lowest combined but it doesn't.......weird.
> 
> and since when did hyperthreading scale 100%?
Click to expand...

I was expecting it to affect the combined more but the physics really tanked . Leads me to believe there is even more shenanigans going on..... *dons the tinfoil hat* lol
Are you really that bored??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something for SgtBilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't open unless you are bored.... really bored. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored so I tried to imitate Firestrike's anti Vishera gimp on the 4790k rig by forcing it to use a physical core and a logical core.... how did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( the far right allowed fs to choose which ones it wanted to use by removing affinitys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting.....by rights the first test (Cores 4567) should have the lowest combined but it doesn't.......weird.
> 
> and since when did hyperthreading scale 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was expecting it to affect the combined more but the physics really tanked . Leads me to believe there is even more shenanigans going on..... *dons the tinfoil hat* lol
> Are you really that bored??
Click to expand...

I haven't started anything as yet so I've got some time to kill









but that said I think I'm gonna dive back into Fallout 4


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something for SgtBilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't open unless you are bored.... really bored. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored so I tried to imitate Firestrike's anti Vishera gimp on the 4790k rig by forcing it to use a physical core and a logical core.... how did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( the far right allowed fs to choose which ones it wanted to use by removing affinitys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting.....by rights the first test (Cores 4567) should have the lowest combined but it doesn't.......weird.
> 
> and since when did hyperthreading scale 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was expecting it to affect the combined more but the physics really tanked . Leads me to believe there is even more shenanigans going on..... *dons the tinfoil hat* lol
> Are you really that bored??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't started anything as yet so I've got some time to kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that said I think I'm gonna dive back into Fallout 4
Click to expand...

My son had a ball playing through FO4, he just finished it Friday. Going to have to give it a go on my FX rig


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something for SgtBilko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't open unless you are bored.... really bored. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored so I tried to imitate Firestrike's anti Vishera gimp on the 4790k rig by forcing it to use a physical core and a logical core.... how did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( the far right allowed fs to choose which ones it wanted to use by removing affinitys)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting.....by rights the first test (Cores 4567) should have the lowest combined but it doesn't.......weird.
> 
> and since when did hyperthreading scale 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was expecting it to affect the combined more but the physics really tanked . Leads me to believe there is even more shenanigans going on..... *dons the tinfoil hat* lol
> Are you really that bored??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't started anything as yet so I've got some time to kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that said I think I'm gonna dive back into Fallout 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son had a ball playing through FO4, he just finished it Friday. Going to have to give it a go on my FX rig
Click to expand...

It plays well but fps takes a hit in the built up areas so be wary of that, I've tried messing around with the settings a bit to help it but haven't found any combination that works well as yet.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So now, we are talking.
> 
> Price performance-wise, it depends on your geographical location. But to give you an idea, I can build an FX(8350)+980TI for the same price as going for an i5(K pre-DDR4)+980. Both considering top-dog mobos for each platform.
> 
> So that is not a $50 difference on my part. And surely, the performance will favor the FX in General(no need to point any game, that argument should be burried).
> 
> Now imagine what the 8320 AND 8320e COMBO difference will be. Good enough for a decent (liquid) cooler eh?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> go figure the currency but these prices are recent and decent. FX is even cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 11300
> 17500
> 28000   56800
> 
> 8650
> 11800
> 36000   56450


mus I'm pretty sure you've been hitting the bios editing too hard...starting to post everything in straps


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> mus I'm pretty sure you've been hitting the bios editing too hard...starting to post everything in straps


dang!


















orkin, very nice discovery. But Physics load all cores/threads right?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> mus I'm pretty sure you've been hitting the bios editing too hard...starting to post everything in straps
> 
> 
> 
> dang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orkin, very nice discovery. But Physics load all cores/threads right?
Click to expand...

Physics loads all cores/threads yes, Combined only loads "physical cores"


----------



## mus1mus

So there are discrepancies when you set the affinity on thread combos?

Does this happen on the FX?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It plays well but fps takes a hit in the built up areas so be wary of that, I've tried messing around with the settings a bit to help it but haven't found any combination that works well as yet.


Make sure shadow distance isn't on ultra.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It plays well but fps takes a hit in the built up areas so be wary of that, I've tried messing around with the settings a bit to help it but haven't found any combination that works well as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure shadow distance isn't on ultra.
Click to expand...



That's my settings atm, might play around a bit more with it later but it's been working alright for the past 60 hours I've put into it


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys,

I probably asked this before but i kinda forgot what the answer was lol

I want to upgrade to 16 GB of ram so i would appreciate some advice.

1:Is it better to go with 2 or 4 sticks of memory to achieve 16 GB? What i mean by that is what puts less stress on the CPU's IMC so overclocking won't go out the window if desired.

2: A while ago i heard some of you talking about double sided memory and single sided memory? What's the deal with that?
The brand i want to purchase it G.Skill btw.

So what would be the best kit for me?

Thnx in advanced


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I probably asked this before but i kinda forgot what the answer was lol
> 
> I want to upgrade to 16 GB of ram so i would appreciate some advice.
> 
> 1:Is it better to go with 2 or 4 sticks of memory to achieve 16 GB? What i mean by that is what puts less stress on the CPU's IMC so overclocking won't go out the window if desired.
> 
> 2: A while ago i heard some of you talking about double sided memory and single sided memory? What's the deal with that?
> The brand i want to purchase it G.Skill btw.
> 
> So what would be the best kit for me?
> 
> Thnx in advanced


To answer your Q's:

2 x 8GB is best and double sided memory.

Best all round kit imo is G.Skill TridentX 2 x 8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31

I'd suggest the AMD Radeon RAM but it's kinda pricy now.

Other than that you can grab Snipers @ 2133Mhz or Ripjaws @ 2400Mhz

I can't really recommend lower speed kits anymore just with some games actually starting to take advantage of higher speed memory.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> To answer your Q's:
> 
> 2 x 8GB is best and double sided memory.
> 
> Best all round kit imo is G.Skill TridentX 2 x 8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31
> 
> I'd suggest the AMD Radeon RAM but it's kinda pricy now.
> 
> Other than that you can grab Snipers @ 2133Mhz or Ripjaws @ 2400Mhz
> 
> I can't really recommend lower speed kits anymore just with some games actually starting to take advantage of higher speed memory.


Thnx Sarge,

I was looking at these kits: https://www.alternate.nl/html/product/compare/page.html?cmd=add&articleId=1002087

As a matter a fact, 2400 MHz 16 GB RAM is cheaper than 1866 MHz 16 GB kit..

I also see an little difference from 1866 MHz to 2400 MHz when i was playing battlefield 4 so i guess higher speed memory would be the best way to go in the future.

As to my question about double vs single sided RAM, what is the difference and how to tell if its double or single sided RAM?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> To answer your Q's:
> 
> 2 x 8GB is best and double sided memory.
> 
> Best all round kit imo is G.Skill TridentX 2 x 8GB 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31
> 
> I'd suggest the AMD Radeon RAM but it's kinda pricy now.
> 
> Other than that you can grab Snipers @ 2133Mhz or Ripjaws @ 2400Mhz
> 
> I can't really recommend lower speed kits anymore just with some games actually starting to take advantage of higher speed memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx Sarge,
> 
> I was looking at these kits: https://www.alternate.nl/html/product/compare/page.html?cmd=add&articleId=1002087
> 
> As a matter a fact, 2400 MHz 16 GB RAM is cheaper than 1866 MHz 16 GB kit..
> 
> I also see an little difference from 1866 MHz to 2400 MHz when i was playing battlefield 4 so i guess higher speed memory would be the best way to go in the future.
> 
> As to my question about double vs single sided RAM, what is the difference and how to tell if its double or single sided RAM?
Click to expand...

easiest way to tell is by looking at the PCB, only one side of the PCB will have any components on it

This is Single Sided Ram:



The part I've highlighted in red will be on both sides of the memory stick if it's double sided and only appear on one side if it's single sided, that has been the easiest way to tell for me without digging through Google and forums trying to find it









Basically it's just whether the PCB has modules on both sides or not, Single Sided Ram can usually hit higher clock speeds but isn't any faster than Double Sided Ram at lower clock speeds (For the most part):

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2125_the_truth_about_hynix_mfr_based_memory_kits___overclockers.coms_g.skill_tridentx_8gb_ddr3_2933_memory_kit_review

People get sucked into it all the time by thinking that higher speed = better, I have a 2x4GB kit of single sided vengance 2666Mhz here and from the small amount of playing around I've done it doesn't look to be any faster than my Trident's or my Radeon Ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> easiest way to tell is by looking at the PCB, only one side of the PCB will have any components on it
> 
> This is Single Sided Ram:
> 
> 
> 
> The part I've highlighted in red will be on both sides of the memory stick if it's double sided and only appear on one side if it's single sided, that has been the easiest way to tell for me without digging through Google and forums trying to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically it's just whether the PCB has modules on both sides or not, Single Sided Ram can usually hit higher clock speeds but isn't any faster than Double Sided Ram at lower clock speeds (For the most part):
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2125_the_truth_about_hynix_mfr_based_memory_kits___overclockers.coms_g.skill_tridentx_8gb_ddr3_2933_memory_kit_review
> 
> People get sucked into it all the time by thinking that higher speed = better, I have a 2x4GB kit of single sided vengance 2666Mhz here and from the small amount of playing around I've done it doesn't look to be any faster than my Trident's or my Radeon Ram.


Thnx, i know its not all about clock speed either. It depends on the application tho, as for snappiness you would be best off with low latency but as for rendering or gaming and such its best to have higher MHz. I want the best of both worlds









That's why i chose my 1866 MHz CL8 kit in the first place.

Thnx again, now i am going to look where i can get the best deal


----------



## snipekill2445

Could always see if you could find a set of the old samsung memory, think I had my set at 2133 CL7 11-11-11-27

That stuff was insane


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Could always see if you could find a set of the old samsung memory, think I had my set at 2133 CL7 11-11-11-27
> 
> That stuff was insane


I can find it but paying what people want for it is the insane part


----------



## hurricane28

I don't like Samsung anymore. I have had too many bad products by them so i try to avoid Samsung like the plague lol

Its even that bad that i want to sell my 250 GB 850 EVO SSD and buy something else instead


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't like Samsung anymore. I have had too many bad products by them so i try to avoid Samsung like the plague lol
> 
> Its even that bad that i want to sell my 250 GB 850 EVO SSD and buy something else instead


lol. I have the EVO 850 and it's good. Maybe you are expecting MOAR than a 550/525 R/W from it? Or have been spoiled by Samsung Magician's numbers?

I will be testing the M.2 850 as well. Not that I expect it to be any faster than their 2.5" counterparts. But the clean Interface.


----------



## ROKO__

Hello!
Is it safe

FX8320+GA-990-FXA-UD3-Rev 4.0

4700MHz (23.5)
1.493 Vcore
LLC Medium
HPC On
And NH-D14 cooling

?


----------



## SuperZan

Temps?


----------



## snipekill2445

Samsung make some of the best products on the market, their low voltage memory was amazing and so too are their SSDs (been using them for the last few years)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't like Samsung anymore. I have had too many bad products by them so i try to avoid Samsung like the plague lol
> 
> Its even that bad that i want to sell my 250 GB 850 EVO SSD and buy something else instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I have the EVO 850 and it's good. Maybe you are expecting MOAR than a 550/525 R/W from it? Or have been spoiled by Samsung Magician's numbers?
> 
> I will be testing the M.2 850 as well. Not that I expect it to be any faster than their 2.5" counterparts. But the clean Interface.
Click to expand...

I love my Sammy 850 Evo..........but that said most of my games are on a 2TB Seagate SSHD, you'd be surprised how quickly that thing works after the first couple of boots with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Hello!
> Is it safe
> 
> FX8320+GA-990-FXA-UD3-Rev 4.0
> 
> 4700MHz (23.5)
> 1.493 Vcore
> LLC Medium
> HPC On
> And NH-D14 cooling
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Temps?


^ What he said, all temps including Socket + Vrm's if you can

Use HWiNFO64, run a stress test while monitoring temps in the background then put up a screenshot


----------



## ROKO__

and is it normal on prime95 to see something like

Worker 7 possible hardware failure illegal sumout?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> and is it normal on prime95 to see something like
> 
> Worker 7 possible hardware failure illegal sumout?


Nope, that's not normal......and I think you might be starting to push the limits of your PSU as well tbh :/


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, that's not normal......and I think you might be starting to push the limits of your PSU as well tbh :/


Fractal Design Integra M650...


----------



## mus1mus

Normal on unstable OC. lol sarge.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, that's not normal......and I think you might be starting to push the limits of your PSU as well tbh :/
> 
> 
> 
> Fractal Design Integra M650...
Click to expand...

Seems like you need to update your sig then because you've got an Evga KR01 500W Bronze listed there


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I love my Sammy 850 Evo..........but that said most of my games are on a 2TB Seagate SSHD, you'd be surprised how quickly that thing works after the first couple of boots with it


If I had faster internet, and didn't have this need to have all my games installed at once, I'd prolly be running a single fairly large SSD with all my installed games on their by now

But 5/1 internet speeds are holding me back


----------



## ROKO__

i dont see blue screens on windows or kernel panics in linux but..
And i am not sure what is the maximum safe VCore.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I love my Sammy 850 Evo..........but that said most of my games are on a 2TB Seagate SSHD, you'd be surprised how quickly that thing works after the first couple of boots with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had faster internet, and didn't have this need to have all my games installed at once, I'd prolly be running a single fairly large SSD with all my installed games on their by now
> 
> But 5/1 internet speeds are holding me back
Click to expand...

I know the feeling, I'm on a 25/25GB Monthly cap with 2/0.2 so anything i do download i keep.......hence the reason for the 2TB drive (although that is filling up again







)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> i dont see blue screens on windows or kernel panics in linux but..
> And i am not sure what is the maximum safe VCore.


maximum "safe" Vcore is 1.55v but that all depends on cooling, with the D14 you are probably on the limit of 24/7 stuff with 1.5v or so not to mention i don't think you'd get much higher on the UD3 anyway.


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seems like you need to update your sig then because you've got an Evga KR01 500W Bronze listed there


I cannot found where was signature settings.
Now i own Fractal Design Integra M650


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Seems like you need to update your sig then because you've got an Evga KR01 500W Bronze listed there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot found where was signature settings.
> Now i own Fractal Design Integra M650
Click to expand...

There's a link in my sig on how to do it









And yeah, you've got enough juice for it all


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. I have the EVO 850 and it's good. Maybe you are expecting MOAR than a 550/525 R/W from it? Or have been spoiled by Samsung Magician's numbers?
> 
> I will be testing the M.2 850 as well. Not that I expect it to be any faster than their 2.5" counterparts. But the clean Interface.


I am not saying that its slow but its slower than the 840 EVO i had before this.. That being said, without rapid mode the 850 is not the fastest SSD, its not even in the top 5.. Than the steady state performance, yes in ATTO benchmark it will get to 500 read and write but that's where the story ends basically. When i export a file or export in Premiere pro for example, first its fast but after 5 or 6 seconds it starts to degrade in performance and it drops down to only 100-150 Mb/s.

Rapid mode doesn't make noticeable difference at all accept in benchmarks. The OCZ Vector 150 was the steady state performance king at the same time the 850 came out but since i already had the 840 EVO and when it decided to die on me, the only replaceable SSD i could get was the 850 EVO.

Its not that the brand Samsung is bad per say but i have had so many problems with it that i just decided not to buy from them anymore.

I have had smart televisions, smartphones, SSD's even a vacuum cleaner and they all went bad in a short period of time..


----------



## snipekill2445

I've only got 400gb left of my 3tb, I've had this thing for awhile now though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am not saying that its slow but its slower than the 840 EVO i had before this.. That being said, without rapid mode the 850 is not the fastest SSD, its not even in the top 5.. Than the steady state performance, yes in ATTO benchmark it will get to 500 read and write but that's where the story ends basically. When i export a file or export in Premiere pro for example, first its fast but after 5 or 6 seconds it starts to degrade in performance and it drops down to only 100-150 Mb/s.
> 
> Rapid mode doesn't make noticeable difference at all accept in benchmarks. The OCZ Vector 150 was the steady state performance king at the same time the 850 came out but since i already had the 840 EVO and when it decided to die on me, the only replaceable SSD i could get was the 850 EVO.
> 
> Its not that the brand Samsung is bad per say but i have had so many problems with it that i just decided not to buy from them anymore.
> 
> I have had smart televisions, smartphones, SSD's even a vacuum cleaner and they all went bad in a short period of time..


Maybe think about how you use them?


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There's a link in my sig on how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, you've got enough juice for it all


So with my machine i cannot get it stable 4700?


----------



## hurricane28

lol no not exactly. A friend of mine thinks the same way about Samsung in general, not because he agrees with me but its based on his own experience.

Samsung Smartphones, TV's are just crap and that's a fact. They even have washing machines for crying out loud.. and even those are crap lol no seriously, Samsung was always a good brand but nowadays they have so m any products that they lose focus and the result is that they have so many products that non of them is outstanding.

Its like an all season tire, you can use it in both wet or dry but its terrible at both of them









But enough about this, there are much more interesting topics to talk about


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There's a link in my sig on how to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, you've got enough juice for it all
> 
> 
> 
> So with my machine i cannot get it stable 4700?
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not.....start back at the start with it and work your way up from there just this time post some screencaps in here along the way and we'll help you out with it


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.....start back at the start with it and work your way up from there just this time post some screencaps in here along the way and we'll help you out with it


So...

http://s018.radikal.ru/i502/1512/04/ec09356a8e96.png

at 4600 on 1.475V no problem for now..
but not for long.. at second test worker 8 ...
I am not sure of that prime95 is fixed under AMD FX cpu's...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol no not exactly. A friend of mine thinks the same way about Samsung in general, not because he agrees with me but its based on his own experience.
> 
> Samsung Smartphones, TV's are just crap and that's a fact. They even have washing machines for crying out loud.. and even those are crap lol no seriously, Samsung was always a good brand but nowadays they have so m any products that they lose focus and the result is that they have so many products that non of them is outstanding.
> 
> Its like an all season tire, you can use it in both wet or dry but its terrible at both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But enough about this, there are much more interesting topics to talk about


Do you mean, Durability? I bet you do.

National/Regional Standards dictate the qualities of the products in a certain location.

Some range that you can buy in the US may be tougher than their Asian releases.

I don't wanna label Samsung being bad as it really is dependent on the product range.

I would never buy their phone as they are as massive as India's population.

Their TV's change models more frequent as no one does. So yeah, depends.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.....start back at the start with it and work your way up from there just this time post some screencaps in here along the way and we'll help you out with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i502/1512/04/ec09356a8e96.png
> 
> at 4600 on 1.475V no problem for now..
> but not for long.. at second test worker 8 ...
> I am not sure of that prime95 is fixed under AMD FX cpu's...
Click to expand...

Try those settings on IBT AVX, you can find the download link on the first page on this thread

do 10 runs at Very High and see what you come up with and we'll go from there


----------



## ROKO__

So i gonna do this from last stable overclock at 4500MHz.
Now running and will report results when burntest finish.
For now at very high temperatures are 48 degrees

So test finish...

http://s019.radikal.ru/i620/1512/31/1ee77e93aec7.png

I am out of idea what can i do.... to get stable overclock...


----------



## mus1mus

Pretty temps for that Vcore.

Add a bit of Vcore and run IBT again.


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty temps for that Vcore.
> 
> Add a bit of Vcore and run IBT again.


But now is at 1.45V ... for 4500MHz...
So i put it on 1.462V and for now allready 10 minutes prime95 working without failures..

http://s017.radikal.ru/i412/1512/62/34c3b3a8c87f.png

but cpu-z shows under load 1.44 VCore.. Is it LLC not enough ?

Intel Burn Test didn't pass... But temps was lower than on Prime..
VCore was good.. 1.45 1.464...

Under IBT AVX 50 degrees under Prime95 55 but no failures like before.. so i am not sure which one is more acurate...
And if is stable on prime what i have to do for passing on 4600-4700MHz?

http://s013.radikal.ru/i323/1512/44/70dd92edf9a7.png

Another stress test with Y-cruncher.. Still stable and no failures like in IBT


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> But now is at 1.45V ... for 4500MHz...
> So i put it on 1.462V and for now allready 10 minutes prime95 working without failures..
> 
> http://s017.radikal.ru/i412/1512/62/34c3b3a8c87f.png
> 
> but cpu-z shows under load 1.44 VCore.. Is it LLC not enough ?
> 
> Intel Burn Test didn't pass... But temps was lower than on Prime..
> VCore was good.. 1.45 1.464...
> 
> Under IBT AVX 50 degrees under Prime95 55 but no failures like before.. so i am not sure which one is more acurate...
> And if is stable on prime what i have to do for passing on 4600-4700MHz?


Prime vs IBT is arguable. But most guys advise IBT for it is a faster test. Prime will need hours.

So what I'd do is run IBT to at least 10 runs while tweaking the OC. Back to back 20 runs at Very High for assurance. Then Overnight Prime.

Back to you, are you using multi only OC?

First steps:
Go back to factory defaults for the mobo. Reboot.

Once back in the BIOS, disable amd Turbo Core. Reboot to BIOS.

Next up, disable power saving options. Enable DOCP or XMP for your RAM kit. If you don't have that, use manual RAM frequeny and refer to your kit's spec for the Primary timings.

NB-HT Voltage to 1.25, RAM to 1.685, your previous Vcore and Multi for 4500.
Reboot to BIOS, and set your preferred LLC (observe the effect of LLC at load to your defined Vcore value in the BIOS)

Run IBT Very for 10 runs. Your result should be 3.XXX -XXX. Observe temps and Voltages at Load.

If you pass, go back to BIOS and set a multi up. Repeat IBT.
If unstable or test reports it unstable, add 0.025(or whatever is the lowest increment allowed) on the VCore. Test again till stable.


----------



## Kalistoval

Here is an example of prime that I am runnning right now to prove my stability just 3 more hours left


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prime vs IBT is arguable. But most guys advise IBT for it is a faster test. Prime will need hours.
> 
> So what I'd do is run IBT to at least 10 runs while tweaking the OC. Back to back 20 runs at Very High for assurance. Then Overnight Prime.
> 
> Back to you, are you using multi only OC?
> 
> First steps:
> Go back to factory defaults for the mobo. Reboot.
> 
> Once back in the BIOS, disable amd Turbo Core. Reboot to BIOS.
> 
> Next up, disable power saving options. Enable DOCP or XMP for your RAM kit. If you don't have that, use manual RAM frequeny and refer to your kit's spec for the Primary timings.
> 
> NB-HT Voltage to 1.25, RAM to 1.685, your previous Vcore and Multi for 4500.
> Reboot to BIOS, and set your preferred LLC (observe the effect of LLC at load to your defined Vcore value in the BIOS)
> 
> Run IBT Very for 10 runs. Your result should be 3.XXX -XXX. Observe temps and Voltages at Load.
> 
> If you pass, go back to BIOS and set a multi up. Repeat IBT.
> If unstable or test reports it unstable, add 0.025(or whatever is the lowest increment allowed) on the VCore. Test again till stable.


So i'm not able to overclock my RAM or increase his Voltage because one of modules is a little bit damaged since i buy it brand new.. But i cannot return it for replace because module pass Memtest+ on default settings. But only if i increase CPU-NB for example and this module showing a lot of failures... So failures in burn test can be caused by this RAM module and now..


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It plays well but fps takes a hit in the built up areas so be wary of that, I've tried messing around with the settings a bit to help it but haven't found any combination that works well as yet.


Turn shadow distance to medium, fixes all of the FPS drops on the FX 4100 rig.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It plays well but fps takes a hit in the built up areas so be wary of that, I've tried messing around with the settings a bit to help it but haven't found any combination that works well as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn shadow distance to medium, fixes all of the FPS drops on the FX 4100 rig.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It plays well but fps takes a hit in the built up areas so be wary of that, I've tried messing around with the settings a bit to help it but haven't found any combination that works well as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure shadow distance isn't on ultra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's my settings atm, might play around a bit more with it later but it's been working alright for the past 60 hours I've put into it
Click to expand...


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, shadow distance on high or ultra results in the same FPS drops. 15-20 FPS in city areas in some extreme cases. Everything else on ultra and shadow distance on medium was getting me 35 minimum when I had a R9 290 in the system.

CPU limited OFC, GPU was sitting at %75 load in outdoor areas @ 2560x1440.

I also found that CPU-NB overclocking seemed to help more than sky high core clocks, which is a little unusual.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, shadow distance on high or ultra results in the same FPS drops. 15-20 FPS in city areas in some extreme cases. Everything else on ultra and shadow distance on medium was getting me 35 minimum when I had a R9 290 in the system.
> 
> CPU limited OFC, GPU was sitting at %75 load in outdoor areas @ 2560x1440.
> 
> I also found that CPU-NB overclocking seemed to help more than sky high core clocks, which is a little unusual.


I still get fps drops down to 20fps in some cases in the built up areas at 2560x1600, not sure exactly wha6ts going on but maybe the game just doesn't like Vishera + Win 10 (wouldn't be the first program)


----------



## KarathKasun

The game is pretty CPU dependent. The only other thing I would recommend is cranking down view distances to 50% and distant details down to medium.

The view distance sliders do not hurt this game as much as FO:3/NV or Skyrim it seems.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The game is pretty CPU dependent. The only other thing I would recommend is cranking down view distances to 50% and distant details down to medium.
> 
> The view distance sliders do not hurt this game as much as FO:3/NV or Skyrim it seems.


< Plays as Sniper most of the time


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The game is pretty CPU dependent. The only other thing I would recommend is cranking down view distances to 50% and distant details down to medium.
> 
> The view distance sliders do not hurt this game as much as FO:3/NV or Skyrim it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> < Plays as Sniper most of the time
Click to expand...

My son's rig is a 2600k @ 4 ghz , 290X lightning setup not sure what settings he was using, but I did see it spending time in the 30 FPS range.
I'd be curious to know how setting the affinity to 0 2 4 6 vs 1 3 5 7 on the FX rig would affect fps on FO 4.


----------



## KarathKasun

View distance at minimum has not changed sniping. Like I said, it doesnt seem to change stuff the same way FO:3/Skyrim does.


----------



## Kalistoval

Okay my first official 24hr Prime stable Overclock. My room temperature changed a lot during the test due to my homes a/c power save modes.


----------



## Benjiw

Quick question, installed my new ram (Hyper x Savage - 2400mhz 11-11-11-35 1.6v) I'm running it at 2228mhz due to FSB overclocking, I did set it to 2500mhz+ but my system crashed so I lowered it. My question is this, this is the first time running high speed ram, ideally what should my NB, HT etc be running at and what voltage should my CPU/NB be to make good use of it?


----------



## Johan45

CPU_NB speed has to be equal or faster than ram speed that simple the more ram you have the more volts you'll need but most likely 1.3v+ for CPU_NB


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> CPU_NB speed has to be equal or faster than ram speed that simple the more ram you have the more volts you'll need but most likely 1.3v+ for CPU_NB


My Dirt 3 game keeps crashing now and when I tried running firestrike before it crashed randomly, so I'm unsure as to why it keeps crashing the only thing i've changed is my RAM.


----------



## Johan45

Yes it's likely your ram causing the problem. Do you have 2x4 or 2x 8 or 4x4 sticks?

One other thing, you should clr the CMOS when changing ram stick.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes it's likely your ram causing the problem. Do you have 2x4 or 2x 8 or 4x4 sticks?
> 
> One other thing, you should clr the CMOS when changing ram stick.


Ah I've not cleared CMOS but I turned everything back to auto, also I have 2x8gb sticks.


----------



## Johan45

In the second and fourth slot? Make sure it's running 2T and at least ~350 refresh

Here's a pretty good guide from the ROG forum that goes through timings and what some of the "should" be to run on the 990 chipset https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> In the second and fourth slot? Make sure it's running 2T and at least ~350 refresh
> 
> Here's a pretty good guide from the ROG forum that goes through timings and what some of the "should" be to run on the 990 chipset https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


Just loaded optimised defaults is that technically clearing cmos or should I just pull the battery out? Also it was running 2t and not sure on the refresh.


----------



## Johan45

Just power off and set the jumper for ~30 seconds, no need to pull the battery


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just power off and set the jumper for ~30 seconds, no need to pull the battery


Ahhh balls lol, ok will do that I need to make tea anyway, salt & pepper rice!









Never had RAM like this before so thank you for helping me, I wasn't aware of resetting the CMOS when changing or adding RAM, maybe that's why I've been having soooooo many issues with my overclocks?


----------



## Johan45

We'll see. It may help or it may not but it's something I do quite regularly and it does help the transition. Even if you set defaults the old ram is in and defaults are set for it. That guide I linked, it's a good idea to check some of the subtimings against it's recomendations. XMP is made for iNTEL and not a lot of manufacturers actually make any profiles with AMD in mind aside from G.skill. They will usually have 2 XMP and one is more AMD friendly. Also the AMD boards have the DOCP setting which is "supposed" to help optimize the timings for your AMD board. It helps but not always.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> We'll see. It may help or it may not but it's something I do quite regularly and it does help the transition. Even if you set defaults the old ram is in and defaults are set for it. That guide I linked, it's a good idea to check some of the subtimings against it's recomendations. XMP is made for iNTEL and not a lot of manufacturers actually make any profiles with AMD in mind aside from G.skill. They will usually have 2 XMP and one is more AMD friendly. Also the AMD boards have the DOCP setting which is "supposed" to help optimize the timings for your AMD board. It helps but not always.


Ok well for the XMP setting in CPU-Z it says the following.



Do you recommend I set them up exactly as the XMP settings read? Originally I set it up as it was rated on the sticks i.e. 11-11-11-35


----------



## Johan45

So the 2400 timings are different on the sticker?
I would set it up like the the XMP recommends and tweak it from there. You know the Sabo has a nice SPD tab in BIOS under the tools header. You can use that to set timings.
What's the PN on that ram kit. I wanna have a look.


----------



## hurricane28

this is what i meant with my SSD earlier:



Its much slower than other scores i seen on this forum.. i also looked up on the internet and every one has higher scores than mine..
I had this before with my 840 EVO right before it died on me.. this would be the second Samsung SSD that failed at me in relative short period of time..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So the 2400 timings are different on the sticker?
> I would set it up like the the XMP recommends and tweak it from there. You know the Sabo has a nice SPD tab in BIOS under the tools header. You can use that to set timings.
> What's the PN on that ram kit. I wanna have a look.


PN is HX324C11SRK2/16
Data sheet save you from googling







http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX324C11SRK2_16.pdf


----------



## Johan45

So according to that sheet it's 11-13-14 1.65v. Good a place to start as any. Did you try DOCP ?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So according to that sheet it's 11-13-14 1.65v. Good a place to start as any. Did you try DOCP ?


What is DOCP?

Ok, selected the DOCP and set it etc but it is just more unstable than ever lol maybe I'm giving my CPU/NB too much voltage or something.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is what i meant with my SSD earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> Its much slower than other scores i seen on this forum.. i also looked up on the internet and every one has higher scores than mine..
> I had this before with my 840 EVO right before it died on me.. this would be the second Samsung SSD that failed at me in relative short period of time..


What performance setting do you have it at?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So according to that sheet it's 11-13-14 1.65v. Good a place to start as any. Did you try DOCP ?
> 
> 
> 
> What is DOCP?
> 
> Ok, selected the DOCP and set it etc but it is just more unstable than ever lol maybe I'm giving my CPU/NB too much voltage or something.
Click to expand...

This is where you check subtiming settings. I have seen kingston cause problems more than once on this platform, especially the 2x8 2400 kits. I know cssorkiman has a 2400 kit can't recall if it's 2x4 or 2x8 though.

DOCP should have set the CPU_NB to 2400 and ram timings. Check to see there are any overly tight in timings ( use that guide)

I'll be out for a while. On the road


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where you check subtiming settings. I have seen kingston cause problems more than once on this platform, especially the 2x8 2400 kits. I know cssorkiman has a 2400 kit can't recall if it's 2x4 or 2x8 though.
> 
> DOCP should have set the CPU_NB to 2400 and ram timings. Check to see there are any overly tight in timings ( use that guide)
> 
> I'll be out for a while. On the road


Done a bit of tweaking and I'm now passing standard tests via IBT AVX as opposed to failing instantly after changing my setting, Currently sat at 11-13-14-35 tRC 54, not sure what subtimings you mean, I'll need time to read that guide in order to understand.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What performance setting do you have it at?


Advanced with my own SSD tweaks according to sean webster. Do you think it would be a huge difference?

Long time no see btw, how you doing man?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Done a bit of tweaking and I'm now passing standard tests via IBT AVX as opposed to failing instantly after changing my setting, Currently sat at 11-13-14-35 tRC 54, not sure what subtimings you mean, I'll need time to read that guide in order to understand.


2nd and 3rd timings.

Kitty set them quite tight IIRC. You can see the 2nd timings with values like
6
5
6
8

And 3rd at the bottom with:
Trfc 160 - 300ns
9
1
3
3

Try to check if the Advanced Memory Settings (not sure what it is) for settings like:
ECC Enabled - I set this disabled.
etc.


----------



## hurricane28

Its different from each board indeed.

I noticed that my saberkitty set the timings tighter than the Gigabyte UD5 i had before. The Gigabyte set the timings at 8-9-9-24 CR 2 and the kitty does 8-9-9-24 CR 1 and that makes a difference.

What i did when i was trying to reach 2400 MHz ram is i went to the G.Skill website and looked for 2400 MHz ram with the most tighten timings and tried it.

It worked but i didn't see any improvement so i have it at stock again. The only thing i changed is trfc from stock 300 to 110 and i even tried 90 but 110 seems to be the sweet spot for my ram.

I keep running CPU/NB at 2600 MHz with 1.3 volts and that's the reason i cannot get 5 GHz stable 24/7 due to temps.
Just 5 GHz with stock CPU/NB is easy. But IMO my system feels snappier with 4.8 GHz CPU and 2600 MHz CPU/NB than with stock CPU/NB and 5 GHz.

Just my


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is where you check subtiming settings. I have seen kingston cause problems more than once on this platform, especially the 2x8 2400 kits. I know cssorkiman has a 2400 kit can't recall if it's 2x4 or 2x8 though.
> 
> DOCP should have set the CPU_NB to 2400 and ram timings. Check to see there are any overly tight in timings ( use that guide)
> 
> I'll be out for a while. On the road
> 
> 
> 
> Done a bit of tweaking and I'm now passing standard tests via IBT AVX as opposed to failing instantly after changing my setting, Currently sat at 11-13-14-35 tRC 54, not sure what subtimings you mean, I'll need time to read that guide in order to understand.
Click to expand...

There ya go at least you have it working at rated timings and tweal all you want now. Ram can be frustrating at times. Good luck with them benji
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Done a bit of tweaking and I'm now passing standard tests via IBT AVX as opposed to failing instantly after changing my setting, Currently sat at 11-13-14-35 tRC 54, not sure what subtimings you mean, I'll need time to read that guide in order to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd and 3rd timings.
> 
> Kitty set them quite tight IIRC. You can see the 2nd timings with values like
> 6
> 5
> 6
> 8
> 
> And 3rd at the bottom with:
> Trfc 160 - 300ns
> 9
> 1
> 3
> 3
> 
> Try to check if the Advanced Memory Settings (not sure what it is) for settings like:
> ECC Enabled - I set this disabled.
> etc.
Click to expand...

Thanks mus that's exactly what I was talking about


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> What performance setting do you have it at?
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced with my own SSD tweaks according to sean webster. Do you think it would be a huge difference?
> 
> Long time no see btw, how you doing man?
Click to expand...

Good, I have faded in and out of reality (got married) lol and well life but have been lurking a bit.

As far as the SSD the options from what I have played around on for my 830 it can make a difference. I have mine on performance.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Good, I have faded in and out of reality (got married) lol and well life but have been lurking a bit.
> 
> As far as the SSD the options from what I have played around on for my 830 it can make a difference. I have mine on performance.


Congratulations dude!









I did all the recommendations that is suited for SSD's and this 850 EVO is a lot slower than the previous one the 840 EVO..

Also the steady state performance is ridiculously low on these drives, its fast the first 5 seconds and after that is very slow, its not even faster than my WD 1 TB black after a while..

I tested this when i was transferring a lot of data to my other drive, the WD has a higher steady state performance than my SSD.. at first the SSD is much faster of course but after a minute or so it doesn't make much difference. The only thing when my SSD is much much faster than my WD is at boot times and the over all snappiness of the system other than that its rather disappointing really.


----------



## mus1mus

hmm. Weird.

Are you using AMD SATA Drivers?


----------



## Mega Man

If you have an asus. Just use the mem ok button


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Good, I have faded in and out of reality (got married) lol and well life but have been lurking a bit.
> 
> As far as the SSD the options from what I have played around on for my 830 it can make a difference. I have mine on performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did all the recommendations that is suited for SSD's and this 850 EVO is a lot slower than the previous one the 840 EVO..
> 
> Also the steady state performance is ridiculously low on these drives, its fast the first 5 seconds and after that is very slow, its not even faster than my WD 1 TB black after a while..
> 
> I tested this when i was transferring a lot of data to my other drive, the WD has a higher steady state performance than my SSD.. at first the SSD is much faster of course but after a minute or so it doesn't make much difference. The only thing when my SSD is much much faster than my WD is at boot times and the over all snappiness of the system other than that its rather disappointing really.
Click to expand...

How old is the data on the drives?


----------



## Mega Man

how much data is on the drive/and the capacity,

are you transferring large or small files


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If you have an asus. Just use the mem ok button


Who? Me? What does it do?


----------



## Benjiw

What does everyone have their HT and NB at for 5ghz?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What does everyone have their HT and NB at for 5ghz?


2200/2400 on most of my FX setups, 2200/2600 on the CHV-Z's when running the ram at 2600mhz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What does everyone have their HT and NB at for 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 2200/2400 on most of my FX setups, 2200/2600 on the CHV-Z's when running the ram at 2600mhz
Click to expand...

I run 2400 NB and 2600 HT for daily stuff, 2600-2700/2900-3000 for benching depending on the bench


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If you have an asus. Just use the mem ok button
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Me? What does it do?
Click to expand...

resets the mem to the jdec specs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What does everyone have their HT and NB at for 5ghz?


2750/3900


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Question. So I have 1TB in SSD (4x250GB) and 1TB in 7200RPM HDD. In one SSD I have my OS/Programs, and the rest will be for games (Steam, UPlay, Origin). Installing games on the SSD will help with loading times, pop in, etc in some situations. I want to know if keeping the save files on SSD will also be of benefit to me vs the endurance/life/space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What does everyone have their HT and NB at for 5ghz?


2600/2600


----------



## Mega Man

in reality ssds have come so far it would take alot to kill them. they are rated for 5years @ like 20gb WRITING / day


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in reality ssds have come so far it would take alot to kill them. they are rated for 5years @ like 20gb WRITING / day


MTBF ratings in the millions of hours... amazing actually.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> in reality ssds have come so far it would take alot to kill them. they are rated for 5years @ like 20gb WRITING / day


Alright then. I'll keep everything except my download folder in the SSD I guess.


----------



## Benjiw

I'm going to have to post my bios screenshots because I must be doing something really weird for my overclock to be so funky, one sec it will pass standard IBT runs, the next it will randomly fail, maybe it just needs more volts and I'm just not giving it enough. Might go back down to 4.95ghz and work my way back up.


----------



## JerDerv

I want to sell my crossfire 380s and go with a single gpu. Thinking r9 Furry. Opinions?

This seems like a good deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150757&cm_re=xfx_r9_fury-_-14-150-757-_-Product

EDIT: that or they need to hurry up and fix crossfire for SW:BF as im getting tired of only playing with one card.


----------



## mus1mus

yep.

What's your NB clock? And Voltage?

IBT is sensitive to that. More Voltage is not always good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I want to sell my crossfire 380s and go with a single gpu. Thinking r9 Furry. Opinions?
> 
> This seems like a good deal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150757&cm_re=xfx_r9_fury-_-14-150-757-_-Product
> 
> EDIT: that or they need to hurry up and fix crossfire for SW:BF as im getting tired of only playing with one card.


Single CARD
Find the cheapest 980TI for the money.Different league. Better value. OCs like hell.

SLI/Crossfire involved:
Fury. Scales better.


----------



## JerDerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Find the cheapest 980TI for the money.Different league. Better value. OCs like hell.


Already have a Freesync Monitor


----------



## mus1mus

Well, then pick the FURY.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Find the cheapest 980TI for the money.Different league. Better value. OCs like hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a Freesync Monitor
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, then pick the FURY.


for 2560x1080 the Fury might be a tad overkill, 390x would work really well there or if you want the best card out there in terms of cooling/quietness grab the XFX Fury, not the triple fan design one but the one with the Fury X cooler on it.
or......just grab a Fury X and call it a day


----------



## SuperZan

Fury X is the tits!

(Sig rig notwithstanding.)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> for 2560x1080 the Fury might be a tad overkill, 390x would work really well there or if you want the best card out there in terms of cooling/quietness grab the XFX Fury, not the triple fan design one but the one with the Fury X cooler on it.
> or......just grab a Fury X and call it a day


I love how you say, *2560x1080* when it's just 1080P.









Yeah,might be overkill but overkill is better than not killin' it.









For the money, 2*290X is still my option.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> for 2560x1080 the Fury might be a tad overkill, 390x would work really well there or if you want the best card out there in terms of cooling/quietness grab the XFX Fury, not the triple fan design one but the one with the Fury X cooler on it.
> or......just grab a Fury X and call it a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you say, *2560x1080* when it's just 1080P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,might be overkill but overkill is better than not killin' it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the money, 2*290X is still my option.
Click to expand...

because when you say 1080p you traditionally think of 1920x1080, i could say 1080p Ultrawide if you'd like









Relying on Mutli-GPU is never a great option.....trust me on that front









only reason I'm saying 390x is iirc that monitor is limited to 75hz so anything above that is a little wasted (which the Fury/X can do easily) so a 390x is a more cost affordable option that will still kick butt in the future









I'm running a 390x atm on a 2560x1600 monitor and I'm pulling between 60-90fps in just about everything (minus Fallout) so with less pixels to push on the Ultrawide he'd be sitting at 100fps for the most part I'd think


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> because when you say 1080p you traditionally think of 1920x1080, i could say 1080p Ultrawide if you'd like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relying on Mutli-GPU is never a great option.....trust me on that front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only reason I'm saying 390x is iirc that monitor is limited to 75hz so anything above that is a little wasted (which the Fury/X can do easily) so a 390x is a more cost affordable option that will still kick butt in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a 390x atm on a 2560x1600 monitor and I'm pulling between 60-90fps in just about everything (minus Fallout) so with less pixels to push on the Ultrawide he'd be sitting at 100fps for the most part I'd think


Facepalmed at my previous comment. My bad.


----------



## snipekill2445

Still rocking my 280x, had a 7970 so basically been on the same card for like 3 or 4 years now









Maybe one day when I have some extra cash I'll finally upgrade


----------



## ROKO__

So.. Maybe finally i get stable 4700MHz Overclock at 1.50 VCore and max temps around 53 - 60 degrees.
Is it good if the socket is a little bit hot ?


----------



## mus1mus

need screenshots to support that and for easy reference.

You can easily upload a picture here as well.


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> need screenshots to support that and for easy reference.
> 
> You can easily upload a picture here as well.


Okay i'm now under linux. If i cannot give you temps from here i will reboot in windows and will give you screenshots from aida and hwinfo64..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Okay i'm now under linux. If i cannot give you temps from here i will reboot in windows and will give you screenshots from aida and hwinfo64..


There are temps monitor in Linux. Also, if you wanna do some Memory OC, google Stressapptest is a very good stability tester for RAM.

Just search for that and install. 1 hour RAM test via StressAppTest is better than any utility you can find. And faster. --by that, I mean faster in telling you if an OC on the RAM is BAD.


----------



## ROKO__

Maybe i found real issue...

http://s008.radikal.ru/i303/1512/19/dfeb68701d42.png

VRM overheating. When VRM pass maximum temps 91 degrees and then prime test failure ocured.
Maybe i must underclock and found the maximum stable overclock.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea these motherboards have some of the hottest running VRMs out there, I doubt you can with your D14 (I can't with my D15) but if you can get some active cooling over the vrm heatsink


----------



## ROKO__

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yea these motherboards have some of the hottest running VRMs out there, I doubt you can with your D14 (I can't with my D15) but if you can get some active cooling over the vrm heatsink


If i remember one person here suggest me to turn off smart fan control a long time ago, but i still didn't do that... Maybe i should try that one tip..


----------



## hurricane28

I found the difference in speed compared to the 840 EVO 250 GB i had before:





Difference is rather big in random read and write IOPS..

I have the newest sata drivers installed and i keep my SSD rather clean. Every week i clean my c: drive from old log files, empty folders etc. etc.
The installation is not that old either, perhaps half a year old.

I saw this same performance degradation with my 840 EVO just before it died on me, the funny part was that there were no relocated sectors but in the retail store they said that the controller went bad and that explained the weird behavior.

the problems begun with OS corruption and later drivers simply would not install anymore etc.. the 840 EVO wasn't even that old, perhaps 1 year old, i have the 850 EVO for almost the same time so its logical that i think this is going bad as well but i am not sure and want to sort out any possibility before i go back tot the store and get a new one.

Boot times seems okay and consistent tho, the fastest time was 8 seconds according to boot racer so that's all fine. I also noticed that the 850 EVO has a ridiculously low solid state performance, my WB black 1TB for example has a higher solid state performance than the 850 EVO which sounds weird.

I saw this difference when i transferred a bunch of small files and later some big movies, but the speed was basically the same.

I will look in to windows today in order to find something that may cause this and if not i might return the 850 EVO and get my money back and buy something better.


----------



## KarathKasun

SSD performance generally degrades over time due to fragmentation of the flash from lazy erase policies (write cycle savings) and wear leveling performed by the controller. Writes turn into read/erase/write after you start reclaiming previously written blocks, and it kills performance on some flash controllers. Not much can be done about it except formatting the drive.

AFAIK, steady state performance (Performance after you have chewed through the drives capacity in writes once or twice) on SSD's is nearly always quite a bit worse than advertised specs.


----------



## hawker-gb

Hello guys,

i need help for choosing best possible video editing/rendering AMD based machine.

Price is UNIMPORTANT. (I have more than 4000 euro budget for that particular rig)

P.S. i post this here because i dont want Intel machine.


----------



## JerDerv

Thanks for the input on a gpu. I'm keeping my eyes open for a 390x or fury.


----------



## Kuivamaa

This isn't 2012, about every game I played this year multithreads like a boss. BF hardline, the Witcher 3, GTA V, DA inquisition, Ryse, battlefront , fallout 4 even somehow.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This isn't 2012, about every game I played this year multithreads like a boss. BF hardline, the Witcher 3, GTA V, DA inquisition, Ryse, battlefront , fallout 4 even somehow.


Unfortunately, it still does not overcome Piledrivers weaknesses. However, thankfully, those multi threaded improvements also help Intel Processors do a better job. I love my AMD processors but, there is no upgrade path at this time so I went with an I7-6700k at home instead. Zen is a mystery at the moment and I did not want to wait another full year.

That said, I am still using my FX 8350 at work and am happy with that.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> Maybe i found real issue...
> 
> http://s008.radikal.ru/i303/1512/19/dfeb68701d42.png
> 
> VRM overheating. When VRM pass maximum temps 91 degrees and then prime test failure ocured.
> Maybe i must underclock and found the maximum stable overclock.


The fans on the D14 are adjustable up and down. Try setting the center fan as close to the motherboard as it will go so it can blow some air directly onto the VRMs. It makes a difference.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i need help for choosing best possible video editing/rendering AMD based machine.
> 
> Price is UNIMPORTANT. (I have more than 4000 euro budget for that particular rig)
> 
> P.S. i post this here because i dont want Intel machine.


Simple then, 8370, Sabertooth, 16Gb of 1866-2133 ram and some good water cooling 3-4x120mm

You'll want stability for rendering that's why I recommend the lower speed on the ram and get some G/Skill IMO


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i need help for choosing best possible video editing/rendering AMD based machine.
> 
> Price is UNIMPORTANT. (I have more than 4000 euro budget for that particular rig)
> 
> P.S. i post this here because i dont want Intel machine.


Well, since price is unimportant, make sure you pick up 2 x 2 TB SSD's.







I agree though, an FX 8370 would be great but, you are limited to a max of 32GB of ram. (Should be fine though.)


----------



## Johan45

Oh and does your software have and GFX accelerators?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i need help for choosing best possible video editing/rendering AMD based machine.
> 
> Price is UNIMPORTANT. (I have more than 4000 euro budget for that particular rig)
> 
> P.S. i post this here because i dont want Intel machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple then, 8370, Sabertooth, 16Gb of 1866-2133 ram and some good water cooling 3-4x120mm
> 
> You'll want stability for rendering that's why I recommend the lower speed on the ram and get some G/Skill IMO
Click to expand...

Perfect. My 8370 is much easier on power than previous chips and honestly provide the highest practical daily overclock of the dozen samples I've messed with.
Good call on the ram speed as well, running higher freq. than that generally takes more voltage in the cpu/nb making more heat and is more challenging to manage for ultimate stability. ( 2x8GB would be the only suggestion I would add)


----------



## Johan45

Have some cool news that's totally unrelated. I'm officially a mudderator at OCF now


----------



## hawker-gb

Thx guys,

One more remark, there will be no gaming and no OC on that particular rig.

I thought something like this,if you think i can change something please tell:

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
AMD FX 8370 X8 16MB 4,3GHz
XFX RADEON R9 FuryX 4gb HBM
Cryorig R1 Universal
2x WD 4000GB 7200prm 64MB
Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935
EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2
Dominator® Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866MHz C9
DELL Professional P2715Q
Samsung 1TB 850 EVO

@johan

I can switch this RAM for G.Skill if you think its not good for this rig.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have some cool news that's totally unrelated. I'm officially a mudderator at OCF now


Well then.....i guess i better not go make an account there now huh?









Grats mate, well earned


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thx guys,
> 
> One more remark, there will be no gaming and no OC on that particular rig.
> 
> I thought something like this,if you think i can change something please tell:
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> AMD FX 8370 X8 16MB 4,3GHz
> XFX RADEON R9 FuryX 4gb HBM
> Cryorig R1 Universal
> 2x WD 4000GB 7200prm 64MB
> Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2
> Dominator® Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866MHz C9
> DELL Professional P2715Q
> Samsung 1TB 850 EVO
> 
> @johan
> 
> I can switch this RAM for G.Skill if you think its not good for this rig.


G.Skill is typically friendlier with AMD IMO and unless your software will take advantage of that much memory I'd stick to 16Gb. It's just easier on the IMC and to stabilize. And if you use win7 make sure to get Pro version or there are limitations on memory. Win 8 and 10 are fine that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have some cool news that's totally unrelated. I'm officially a mudderator at OCF now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then.....i guess i better not go make an account there now huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats mate, well earned
Click to expand...

Thanks Sarge, no worries I'd take it easy on you ha ha


----------



## mus1mus

For a solid rendering machine, I'd lean towards X99.

5820K
X99-A
32GB DDR4
Fury X or 980TI
2 * 4TB HDD RAID 1 or go RAID 10 w/ 3 drives
2 * 500GB SSD RAID 0 (essentially a 1TB but faster)
RAID Controller

Am not against AMD but X99 will be a better option. Just saying.

Unless you wanna keep it all AMD.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For a solid rendering machine, I'd lean towards X99.
> 
> 5820K
> X99-A
> 32GB DDR4
> Fury X or 980TI
> 2 * 4TB HDD RAID 1 or go RAID 10 w/ 3 drives
> 2 * 500GB SSD RAID 0 (essentially a 1TB but faster)
> RAID Controller
> 
> Am not against AMD but X99 will be a better option. Just saying.
> 
> Unless you wanna keep it all AMD.


I'd agree with that, and if you want to get cute, find an OEM XEON processor on THE CHEAP


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thx guys,
> 
> One more remark, there will be no gaming and no OC on that particular rig.
> 
> I thought something like this,if you think i can change something please tell:
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
> AMD FX 8370 X8 16MB 4,3GHz
> XFX RADEON R9 FuryX 4gb HBM
> Cryorig R1 Universal
> 2x WD 4000GB 7200prm 64MB
> Cooler Master HAF Stacker 935
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2
> Dominator® Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866MHz C9
> DELL Professional P2715Q
> Samsung 1TB 850 EVO
> 
> @johan
> 
> I can switch this RAM for G.Skill if you think its not good for this rig.


Why not spring for a dual socket AMD system then if $4k is the price target?
Dual 16 core G34 CPUs are a thing in that budget.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I was reminded yesterday that I didn't ever uninstall the amd sata drivers...ironically thus was talked about her around the same time...from ssd to another spot on the same ssd I'm getting like 55mbps from one ssd to the other a blazing 22mbps...sad really...my wd black can do it that fast...this is on large files/folders 4gb files and up to 70gb folders...other than removing amd drivers are there any other tips to improve throughput? I'm pretty sure the two ssd's are on the Intel controller and the wd is on the marvel...I think


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have some cool news that's totally unrelated. I'm officially a mudderator at OCF now


Crap, that mean I will have to beha... I mean, congratulations.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have some cool news that's totally unrelated. I'm officially a mudderator at OCF now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, that mean I will have to beha... I mean, congratulations.
Click to expand...

You'll be fine as long as I don't figure out who you are


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have some cool news that's totally unrelated. I'm officially a mudderator at OCF now


Congratulations, not something I would be good at. Far to interested in off topic subjects and I love a good well presented argument...


----------



## Johan45

Nothing wrong with good discussion, just when emotion gets involved and the name calling starts someone has to clean it up.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nothing wrong with good discussion, just when emotion gets involved and the name calling starts someone has to clean it up.


Oh boy, have you got your work cut out !!!


----------



## Benjiw

Ok so CPU/NB voltage, my NB is set at 2400 because my ram is set at 2400mhz, FSB is 200 and so on but with 1.350v+ i'm getting negative results in IBT AVX, is it normal for me to need 1.5v+ in CPU/NB?


----------



## hurricane28

Well problem solved about my SSD.

It turned out that it was indeed the controller that went bad.. i went to the retail store where i bought it from and they tested it and they said that indeed the controller went bad.. it happens a lot too they said, luckily they have great service so they had 2 options, or i could get my money back or i could exchange it for an 850 PRO 256 GB. I chose the second option because it has a better controller they said so hopefully this one will last longer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ok so CPU/NB voltage, my NB is set at 2400 because my ram is set at 2400mhz, FSB is 200 and so on but with 1.350v+ i'm getting negative results in IBT AVX, is it normal for me to need 1.5v+ in CPU/NB?


You really want your CPU/NB at 2600 MHz when running 2400+ MHz ram. I had the same issues and 2600 MHz fixed it somehow.

Try setting the NB to 1.2 V instead of stock 1.1

It can also be that your chip doesn't like high CPU oc and high ram speed en or high CPU/NB speed. It can also be that your ram isn't stable enough. There are so many factors.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ok so CPU/NB voltage, my NB is set at 2400 because my ram is set at 2400mhz, FSB is 200 and so on but with 1.350v+ i'm getting negative results in IBT AVX, is it normal for me to need 1.5v+ in CPU/NB?


Nope.

Like I said earlier, more V on CPUNB is not always the good way to get around it. It has a curved response.

I would get a negative result at 2670 with 1.18, positive at 1.25 to 1.275 but fails again at 1.35.

The 225 strap for the RAM is stronger for 2400 IIRC.

One good thing to do in your situation is to OC the Core first and gauge the VCore needed for the target range. Once done, match that with the RAM XMP or DOCP profile involved. Adding a bit more Vcore is not gonna hurt when OC'ing the IMC and the cores together.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Like I said earlier, more V on CPUNB is not always the good way to get around it. It has a curved response.
> 
> I would get a negative result at 2670 with 1.18, positive at 1.25 to 1.275 but fails again at 1.35.
> 
> The 225 strap for the RAM is stronger for 2400 IIRC.
> 
> One good thing to do in your situation is to OC the Core first and gauge the VCore needed for the target range. Once done, match that with the RAM XMP or DOCP profile involved. Adding a bit more Vcore is not gonna hurt when OC'ing the IMC and the cores together.


Bumped my CPU/NB down to 1.2v+ and it passed a standard test. Further testing needed.


----------



## xLPGx

Okay, since I didn't pick up the 5820k I might aswell stick with my 8320 til Zen.
Instead I picked up an NH-D14, so bye bye terrible 120mm AIO that is loud as heck on load.

I can expect at least 4.7 with a mediocre chip right?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Okay, since I didn't pick up the 5820k I might aswell stick with my 8320 til Zen.
> Instead I picked up an NH-D14, so bye bye terrible 120mm AIO that is loud as heck on load.
> 
> I can expect at least 4.7 with a mediocre chip right?


4.6-4.7 is pretty normal on even the craptastic 20s/50s. The thermal/voltage walls on them are literally all over the map after that depending on what chip you get. I've luckily gotten two golden 50s of the three I've bought. Was able to get 5.0 stable at 1.47 on one and 5.1 at 1.46 on my current one. I've also been able to push my current one to 5.5 (unstable obvi) at 1.58 while most people start pushing 1.6-1.7 at those freqs. The other chip hit 4.8 at 1.45 stable, but hit a voltage wall at that point.


----------



## mus1mus

Somehow, Part of me says,


----------



## BulletBait

http://valid.x86.fr/ch914t


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ch914t


lol then. That is very nice.

Ever heard of doing it this way?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/850_50#post_24082143

And not this way?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/900_50#post_24151121

Nor validation stable proof?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol then. That is very nice.
> 
> Ever heard of doing it this way?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/850_50#post_24082143
> 
> And not this way?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/900_50#post_24151121
> 
> Nor validation stable proof?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I've also been able to push my current one to 5.5 *(unstable obvi)* at 1.58 while most people start pushing 1.6-1.7 at those freqs.


To answer what you probably meant about the stable 5.1. IBT was being ridiculous last night, or I was just being tired, so I'll being doing it tonight. I meant Prime and [email protected] stable, since I ran those, not OD, OD is a terrible final or even intermediary test. I'll be sure to update you in this post at the same time I apply for that club after I fool around with IBT again tonight.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I've also been able to push my current one to 5.5 (unstable obvi) at 1.58 while most people start pushing 1.6-1.7 at those freqs.


I can run my 8320 at 8ghz at 1v

I mean it's unstable but that doesn't matter


----------



## mus1mus

Means, not worth a mention.


----------



## BulletBait

It would never pass IBT, Prime, OCCT, ect. I *could* run it there, but since I also fold on this computer, it's just not practical since it'd be more likely then not to error or lock up. I also believe in those tests, just because a CPU is 'stable enough for gaming,' isn't worth a crap in my book either, and that definition is far from stable enough to fold as well. Why do you think I put the *qualifier* in my statement.


----------



## snipekill2445

If a processor fails or crashes in any test, or game just one time out of a thousand, it's unstable, it's as simple as that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> It would never pass IBT, Prime, OCCT, ect. I *could* run it there, but since I also fold on this computer, it's just not practical since it'd be more likely then not to error or lock up. I also believe in those tests, just because a CPU is 'stable enough for gaming,' isn't worth a crap in my book either, and that definition is far from stable enough to fold as well. Why do you think I put the *qualifier* in my statement.


lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> 1.*4.6-4.7 is pretty normal on even the craptastic 20s/50s.* The thermal/voltage walls on them are literally all over the map after that depending on what chip you get.
> 
> 2 *I've luckily gotten two golden 50s of the three I've bought. Was able to get 5.0 stable at 1.47 on one and 5.1 at 1.46 on my current one.*
> 
> 3. *I've also been able to push my current one to 5.5 (unstable obvi) at 1.58 while most people start pushing 1.6-1.7 at those freqs*. The other chip hit 4.8 at 1.45 stable, but hit a voltage wall at that point.


In case you didn't realize, your previous claims were pretty bold.

1. Depends on the cooling.

2. By stable, we define IBT AVX and/or Prime Stable.









3. 5.5GHz at 1.58 is nothing special. So don't pamper your self too much with the idea. There are people who even managed to do validation runs at higher frequencies using the stock cooler.

I can even finish some benchmarks at that speeds and Voltage.

But in the end, they don't matter. Top clocks are just that. Huge validation numbers.

Just in case, validation runs are always 300+ MHz higher than what most can stabilize.


----------



## BulletBait

You know what, you're right. My opinion, experiences, and observations are entirely irrelevant (this is *NOT* sarcasm, I actually mean it). The same way most people talk down MSI or ASRock MoBos, but they've worked perfectly fine for other people to OC on. It's not my place to throw my opinion around willy nilly, I'll be sure to keep them to myself from now on.

Yes... it took me a while to respond because if I didn't walk away, I likely would have said something very unsavory. I could have done without the condescension from you on my opinion though. That simple list of reasons pointing out the flaw of my opinion would have been sufficient, without the direct and indirect personal attack.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I think there is some value in a chip that is capable of running at high clocks on a daily basis, even if it isn't one of those rock solid prime stable chips.....

for example, i can run my 9590 around 5.2 in games at around 1.575v on a daily basis, even for intense gaming, because it never exceeds 80% load, and therefore temps are under control, and it performs as it should. However, i can run maybe 2 passes of high avx, and it hits 68c fairly quickly, and fails and she's done...

I think there are plenty of people who find max "normal use" clocks, and there are also plenty who run at a Max "stable" clock speed... Thoughts?

Note... I run at the stable 5ghz on a daily basis, just cause it's plenty... And i like the comfort...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> You know what, you're right. My opinion, experiences, and observations are entirely irrelevant (this is *NOT* sarcasm, I actually mean it). The same way most people talk down MSI or ASRock MoBos, but they've worked perfectly fine for other people to OC on. It's not my place to throw my opinion around willy nilly, I'll be sure to keep them to myself from now on.
> 
> Yes... it took me a while to respond because if I didn't walk away, I likely would have said something very unsavory. I could have done without the condescension from you on my opinion though. That simple list of reasons pointing out the flaw of my opinion would have been sufficient, without the direct and indirect personal attack.


That is not an attack nor a way to invalidate your claims.

There are plenty of examples to back up those contradictions. And there are a lot people who might question them or jump into conclusion that they can do the same clocks as yours.

They are not irrelevant either. I hope you understand that there are a lot of people viewing this thread looking for clues. We only want them to get the right bits and pieces of what's really achievable. I gave you an example of that kind of thinking already. And worse kind of people.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I think there is some value in a chip that is capable of running at high clocks on a daily basis, even if it isn't one of those rock solid prime stable chips.....
> 
> for example, i can run my 9590 around 5.2 in games at around 1.575v on a daily basis, even for intense gaming, because it never exceeds 80% load, and therefore temps are under control, and it performs as it should. However, i can run maybe 2 passes of high avx, and it hits 68c fairly quickly, and fails and she's done...
> 
> I think there are plenty of people who find max "normal use" clocks, and there are also plenty who run at a Max "stable" clock speed... Thoughts?
> 
> Note... I run at the stable 5ghz on a daily basis, just cause it's plenty... And i like the comfort...


Running a semi-stable clock may work for some. But I'll throw in my experience.

2 boards died on me doing that. UD3 and the Kitty.

Both running non-verified stability. Both can be stressed with apps like AIDA64 or IBT at Normal. Both of them died doing Fire Strike. The Kitty died at 5.3 which I thought could be run safely daily.

Temps were not the issue on the Kitty but rather the Vcore it needs that I cannot justify and can't find. Doing IBT Regular no issue but Very High stability can't be achieved even with more Vcore.

So that wall might really be pushing the chip and or the Motherboard.


----------



## snipekill2445

I wouldn't trust overclocking on an am3 MSI motherboard myself tbh...


----------



## hurricane28

I have question for y'all

what sata driver are you guys running? I tried to update to the latest chipset drivers but it wouldn't install for some reason.
I was looking in device manager and saw that i had an old driver so i decided its time to update.

But when i download and installed the newest chipset drivers from the AMD website: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

I was still presented with this:



As you can see there is no change at all and i am still stuck at sata driver from 2014... the installation guide told me that the drivers been installed but it obviously didn't.


----------



## mus1mus

use what Windows installs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> use what Windows installs.


Why? Shouldn't i be able to install the newest chipset?

In benchmarks i get low IOPS so i thought it was an driver issue you see. And as you can see the AMD chipset drivers are already installed but its the older 2014 version.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why? Shouldn't i be able to install the newest chipset?
> 
> In benchmarks i get low IOPS so i thought it was an driver issue you see. And as you can see the AMD chipset drivers are already installed but its the older 2014 version.


Coz I have seen Native Windows Drivers outperforming 3rd Party drivers on devices such as SATA and USB.

I only install LAN and Audio drivers.

Massive difference actually.

USB is 60+ vs 20+ in favor of Windows.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why? Shouldn't i be able to install the newest chipset?
> 
> .


I also use Microsoft AHCI drivers, instead of AMD's. I started doing so, when in Asrock 970 Extreme, i noticed i had in the event viewer random SATA reset events. This stopped when i reverted to MS. I had also done benchmark tests and the only thing that i remember, is that it wasn't worth to worry about having one over the other. So i keep the Microsoft one. Less 3rd party drivers, less driver compatibility issues and less worrying about AMD bugs. AMD SATA drivers have had a long history of problems with various chipsets both in Win7 and Win8. So, given the opportunity to get rid of them without feeling the performance hit, i 'll take it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Been using this on my 850 Evos


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> Been using this on my 850 Evos


Thats the thing, I can't update drivers, no matter what I install windows keeps saying that they are from 2014... rather annoying.
Could you run the Samsung benchmark for me plz? Just to compare the scores. Would be much apriciated.


----------



## Kalistoval

I dont know if I can run the benchmark right now. Im stressing for 5ghz at the moment and I'm 2hrs in. I could test but I dont know if my testing will affect the benchmark.


update


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

That's okay, i'm not in a hurry. I will look on the internet about it.

Good luck with your hunt for 5 GHz. I gave up at 4.8 GHz with 2600 MHz CPU/NB. That also gave me more performance than just 5 GHz but it depends on the system i guess.


----------



## hurricane28

I finally successfully installed the newest chipset drivers. I had to force the installation in hardware manager to get it done..

But still the IOPS are quite low compared to what i see what people get on the net..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally successfully installed the newest chipset drivers. I had to force the installation in hardware manager to get it done..
> 
> But still the IOPS are quite low compared to what i see what people get on the net..


See this:
Quote:


> Terrible consistency
> 
> The range of scores (best-worst) for the Samsung 850 Pro 256GB is 81.3%. This is a particularly wide range which indicates that the Samsung 850 Pro 256GB performs inconsistently under varying real world conditions.
> 
> http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Samsung-850-Pro-256GB/Rating/2385


Honestly, i think you worry too much. Benchmarks aside, at least for me, it's all mostly a marketing ploy. I 've passed through 3 SSDs (Kingston V200+, Plextor M6S, Crucial BX100). I swear that if you make me do a blind test, the only way i could maybe tell which one is the Kingston (sandforce with asyncronous NAND), is load games and have a timer with me. If you just tell me to browse directories and launch utilities, i won't be able to tell which is what.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> See this:
> Honestly, i think you worry too much. Benchmarks aside, at least for me, it's all mostly a marketing ploy. I 've passed through 3 SSDs (Kingston V200+, Plextor M6S, Crucial BX100). I swear that if you make me do a blind test, the only way i could maybe tell which one is the Kingston (sandforce with asyncronous NAND), is load games and have a timer with me. If you just tell me to browse directories and launch utilities, i won't be able to tell which is what.


Yep i think you are right man.

I do feel an improvement over my 850 EVO tho, that can be that the controller went bad but the pro is faster than the evo anyways.
The difference can also be explained because i use the slower AMD chipset and others were using Intel chipsets.. i never thought that would make that much of a difference.
There are also so many reviews about SSD's and other components which vary A LOT, so its very hard to go by them.

I've seen reviews about the 850 EVO that it had terrible consistency and steady state performance which they have fixed with their pro SSD's and some benchmarks proof that and others don't.

According to many reviews, the 850 pro is still the fastest SSD you can buy now except for the nvme SSD's obviously. I have to try this one and if this one is going bad as well after only a few months, i can get my money back and buy something else so i'm good for now.


----------



## Mega Man

Psst amd vs intel ssd speeds does not matter/change that much


----------



## hurricane28

If thats true, why are the SSD benchmark sores higher on the intel chipset than on the AMD chipset? Sean Webster told me in a other thread that Intel has faster chip set than AND..
I don't know about this sindse I don't own any Intel components but it is kinda odd that Intel scores higher than AMD. Even with SAD benchmarks.. it's not only me tho, I've seen this on other forms as well that Intel score higher than AMD chipset.


----------



## Mega Man

sean knows more then me, there is no way that you would be able to see the difference, i have NEVER had an issue hitting speeds described on any of my amd builds, but i am just talking sata 3 not PCIE ssds

how full is your sdd as a percentage ?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If thats true, why are the SSD benchmark sores higher on the intel chipset than on the AMD chipset? Sean Webster told me in a other thread that Intel has faster chip set than AND..
> I don't know about this sindse I don't own any Intel components but it is kinda odd that Intel scores higher than AMD. Even with SAD benchmarks.. it's not only me tho, I've seen this on other forms as well that Intel score higher than AMD chipset.


Are you overclocking FSB? Turn up CPU VDDA to 2.6v then retest.

On another note, signs of an old dying PSU? Sometimes my overclock is passing IBT others not, also my GPU overclock, one min it's stable the next it artifacts randomly?


----------



## KarathKasun

Intel storage controllers are markedly faster because the platform is faster and more up to date. If you want that kind of speed out of an AM3+ platform you need a 3rd party SATA host controller. Marvell tends to make good AHCI chips, and they are easy to find in sub $50 SATA 3 cards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally successfully installed the newest chipset drivers. I had to force the installation in hardware manager to get it done..
> 
> But still the IOPS are quite low compared to what i see what people get on the net..
> 
> 
> 
> See this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible consistency
> 
> The range of scores (best-worst) for the Samsung 850 Pro 256GB is 81.3%. This is a particularly wide range which indicates that the Samsung 850 Pro 256GB performs inconsistently under varying real world conditions.
> 
> http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/Samsung-850-Pro-256GB/Rating/2385
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, i think you worry too much. Benchmarks aside, at least for me, it's all mostly a marketing ploy. I 've passed through 3 SSDs (Kingston V200+, Plextor M6S, Crucial BX100). I swear that if you make me do a blind test, the only way i could maybe tell which one is the Kingston (sandforce with asyncronous NAND), is load games and have a timer with me. If you just tell me to browse directories and launch utilities, i won't be able to tell which is what.
Click to expand...

I don't think he has the pro version does he? ( supposed to be better?) .

I've had OCZ ( agility vertex etc.) , Intel X 40 , 530 , 730's, samsung 850 pro's and kingston hyper x's of all of those, only the X 40 and hyper x's actually hit their advertised speeds benches. As far as failures go... a couple OCZ's have become unreliable ( early models) , the others are all still in service.
The one that has held up exceedingly well performance wize is the HyperX in my daily driver CHV-Z rig, nearly unencumbered by its years old OS install and being within 5gb of it's capacity.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Intel storage controllers are markedly faster because the platform is faster and more up to date. If you want that kind of speed out of an AM3+ platform you need a 3rd party SATA host controller. Marvell tends to make good AHCI chips, and they are easy to find in sub $50 SATA 3 cards.


.... Intel Intel Intel buy Intel amd is irrelevant


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... Intel Intel Intel buy Intel amd is irrelevant


Marsha Marsha Marsha!


----------



## Kalistoval

So I down clocked my ram to 1600mhz and cpu/nb to 2200mhz and ht to 2600mhz. I would lock up at my 5th hour, temps would fluctuate to much due to my room temp. I have it well under control now voltage was and is at 1.537v in bios max voltage of 1.560. These Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 fans are awesome lol scored the pair for $20 bucks on craigslist







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... Intel Intel Intel buy Intel amd is irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Marsha Marsha Marsha!
Click to expand...

Someone needs a snickers


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep i think you are right man.
> 
> I do feel an improvement over my 850 EVO tho, that can be that the controller went bad but the pro is faster than the evo anyways.
> The difference can also be explained because i use the slower AMD chipset and others were using Intel chipsets.. i never thought that would make that much of a difference.
> There are also so many reviews about SSD's and other components which vary A LOT, so its very hard to go by them.
> 
> I've seen reviews about the 850 EVO that it had terrible consistency and steady state performance which they have fixed with their pro SSD's and some benchmarks proof that and others don't.
> 
> According to many reviews, the 850 pro is still the fastest SSD you can buy now except for the nvme SSD's obviously. I have to try this one and if this one is going bad as well after only a few months, i can get my money back and buy something else so i'm good for now.


Difference between 850 evo vs pro is literally minuscule....

I have the evo, and my brother has the pro... No real world difference whatsoever, and if you want the bench numbers better, just turn on rapid mode!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... Intel Intel Intel buy Intel amd is irrelevant


This time its Marvell, Marvell, Marvell, AMD SB 950 is irrelevant.

My bad, its LSI that sits ahead of the 950. Though its difficult to find an LSI card for less than $200. XD
Though the Marvell controllers lose in synthetics, they are sometimes faster in real world applications.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Difference between 850 evo vs pro is literally minuscule....
> 
> I have the evo, and my brother has the pro... No real world difference whatsoever, and if you want the bench numbers better, just turn on rapid mode!


Indeed.

Rapid mode doesn't help outside AS SSD and ATTO IMO. It's a software based RAMDISK right?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sean knows more then me, there is no way that you would be able to see the difference, i have NEVER had an issue hitting speeds described on any of my amd builds, but i am just talking sata 3 not PCIE ssds
> 
> how full is your sdd as a percentage ?


This isn't the first time that i have problems with SSD speeds and AMD sata drivers.. the read and write speeds are good tho but only the IOPS are far behind which is weird IMO.

I only used 65 GB so there is 161 Gb left. I always have my music, movies and some programs on my E: drive just to save space for my C: drive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sean knows more then me, there is no way that you would be able to see the difference, i have NEVER had an issue hitting speeds described on any of my amd builds, but i am just talking sata 3 not PCIE ssds
> 
> how full is your sdd as a percentage ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Are you overclocking FSB? Turn up CPU VDDA to 2.6v then retest.
> 
> On another note, signs of an old dying PSU? Sometimes my overclock is passing IBT others not, also my GPU overclock, one min it's stable the next it artifacts randomly?


No my chip doesn't like FSB overclocking, i find it very time consuming as well so i stick with just multi. VDDA has nothing to do with sata, and as a matter a fact i already run VDDA to 2.748.

It can be that your PSU is starting to degrade yes, what PSU do you have? but on another note, i have the same thing, one moment OC is stable and one minute later its not. I have Cooler Master V850 and it serves me pretty well, as a matter a fact, its much better than my previous Seasonic X-850.. voltage ripple etc is much better. I know this because i am able to achieve higher overclocks on lower voltage. So cleaner power is better when overclocking.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think he has the pro version does he? ( supposed to be better?) .
> 
> I've had OCZ ( agility vertex etc.) , Intel X 40 , 530 , 730's, samsung 850 pro's and kingston hyper x's of all of those, only the X 40 and hyper x's actually hit their advertised speeds benches. As far as failures go... a couple OCZ's have become unreliable ( early models) , the others are all still in service.
> The one that has held up exceedingly well performance wize is the HyperX in my daily driver CHV-Z rig, nearly unencumbered by its years old OS install and being within 5gb of it's capacity.


Yes HE has an Samsung 850 pro 256 GB version









and yes its better than the 850 EVO i exchanged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think he has the pro version does he? ( supposed to be better?) .
> 
> I've had OCZ ( agility vertex etc.) , Intel X 40 , 530 , 730's, samsung 850 pro's and kingston hyper x's of all of those, only the X 40 and hyper x's actually hit their advertised speeds benches. As far as failures go... a couple OCZ's have become unreliable ( early models) , the others are all still in service.
> The one that has held up exceedingly well performance wize is the HyperX in my daily driver CHV-Z rig, nearly unencumbered by its years old OS install and being within 5gb of it's capacity.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Difference between 850 evo vs pro is literally minuscule....
> 
> I have the evo, and my brother has the pro... No real world difference whatsoever, and if you want the bench numbers better, just turn on rapid mode!


I had the EVO and it was terribly slow at some things, like when i was transvering a large file to another drive, i was getting 85 MB/s which is actually slower than my WD black 1 TB HDD drive.. most SSD's are very fast in the beginning but performance drop significantly after 10 seconds or so.. its called steady state performance which the EVO is the worst in out of all the tested SSD's. According to many reviews the 850 pro does a much better job at that point compared to the 850 EVO. I believe that because from what i see so far the pro is much faster in boot times, load times of programs etc. etc. but it can also be that my previous controller of the 850 EVO started to die so i am not sure if its an fair comparison.

Its not about benchmarks scores, its the fact that the read and writes are very good but the IOPS are way to low and i want to know why, that's all. I never use rapid mode because it doesn't help a bit, it takes too much system ram and the performance gain is negligible.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think he has the pro version does he? ( supposed to be better?) .
> 
> I've had OCZ ( agility vertex etc.) , Intel X 40 , 530 , 730's, samsung 850 pro's and kingston hyper x's of all of those, only the X 40 and hyper x's actually hit their advertised speeds benches. As far as failures go... a couple OCZ's have become unreliable ( early models) , the others are all still in service.
> The one that has held up exceedingly well performance wize is the HyperX in my daily driver CHV-Z rig, nearly unencumbered by its years old OS install and being within 5gb of it's capacity.


I just looked at the Samsung Magician picture he posted and there it was the Pro model, so i googled the Pro...

My first SSD was OCZ Petrol. Came in DOA. Well, not exactly. It was half-working. Sometimes it would work, some not. I couldn't resist and opened it (voiding warranty), because i was hearing something inside moving around when changing position. Sure enough, one NAND chip was simply completely detached. Seriously... Then i got Kingston V200+, which is the one i have used the most, no problems, i keep it in my secondary rig. Then i got Plextor M6S, i got a reallocated sector within the first 2 months. No other bad sign ever since. Now i keep it as spare part. Then i got the Crucial BX100, i hope it proves as sturdy as the Kingston.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

The EVO has been terrific for me....

One issue that arose though....

When upgrading to Windows 10, the Samsung Magician software did not recognize the OS, and therefore would not let me enable RAPID mode, so I got this little app I found that will allow me to force any setting in any app running in windows (that's not typically compatible) and bam, it let me activate RAPID mode.... I know RAPID mode is just a RAM cache, but man is sure improve small and random read/write transfers (which is where drives perform the slowest).

The Pro is a nice drive, and if you can get the M2 version, you really have something fast on your hands, but honestly, even my "old" SATA 3 drive is extremely fast.

I am getting 250-450MB/s transfer speeds depending on what I'm doing. I'm not super knowledgeable SSD buff or anything, but the "butt dyno" just tells me this thing flies....


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah the EVO served me well for over 4 months too tho but the controller of these things are not that reliable as i noticed and been told by the retail store i bought it from.
It could be that i was just unlucky that i have had 2 SSD's that went bad in less than 6 months.

I don't see any reason why i should upgrade to W 10, W 8.1 serves me well and i like how it works. I wait for a few more months until i upgrade to be sure there are no issues with the OS anymore, or at leas less.

I only have 8 GB of ram in my system for now and when i use rapid mode it uses almost 60% of my total system ram and i didn't see much difference at all in what i am doing so i turned it off.

I noticed that my 850 pro is much more consistent than the 850 EVO in benchmarks and boot times, the scores and boot times were all over the place with my 850 EVO and now i get almost every time 549 MB/s in sequential read and 502 Mb/s in sequential write. I see the same thing in boot times and in ATTO benchmark, i run ATTO yesterday 2 times and the scores were almost identical, today again 2 times and the scores were almost the same as yesterday. The sequential reads and writes are outstanding but the IOPS are rather low as i mentioned before so not sure what is going on here but i am about to find out.

I can get the M.2 version but i don't have that motherboard yet, i want to wait what zen does and if it performs as advertised i will upgrading to zen if the price is right tho.

As for now, i am very happy with the performance of the pro drive and hopefully it will stay this way a long time


----------



## Johan45

That's odd cause I've had a couple here that have been used for benching so I reinstall windows regulary/weekly at minimum and never an issue. My kingston on the other hand is showing signs of wear


----------



## hurricane28

Its not odd, its what a lot of people experience with these drives f you look on the net.
The odd thing is is that non of my Samsung drives managed to stay alive and healthy for longer than 6 months.. hopefully this ends with the pro i have now otherwise i could get my money back and look for a better product instead.


----------



## djleakyg

This info might be on here somewhere but I can't seem to find it. I am running a really common setup (8320, 212 EVO, & MSI 970 G46). I have very good airflow through my case(3 intake, 3 exhaust). What is a good known stable OC known for the 8320? Sorry for the noob Question but I haven't OC'd Vishera yet.


----------



## mus1mus

Im not sure why you guys are so concerned about your SSD speeds.

If you look at the specs of the EVO and the Pro on same drive capacity, the speed differences are close to negligible.

Hmmm.


----------



## hurricane28

I explained this in my previous posts









I am not concerned and i am actually very happy but i do want to know why my IOPS are rather low compared to what other people get. That's about it to be honest. Don't you think its weird?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Im not sure why you guys are so concerned about your SSD speeds.
> 
> If you look at the specs of the EVO and the Pro on same drive capacity, the speed differences are close to negligible.
> 
> Hmmm.


when I transfer large files my stored drops below that of my mechanical wd black..that's why I'm worried...in everything else it's blazing fast...that's my only worry


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I explained this in my previous posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not concerned and i am actually very happy but i do want to know why my IOPS are rather low compared to what other people get. That's about it to be honest. Don't you think its weird?


One is usage type.
2, %populated
3, file sizes of the contents.
Etc.

Do you notice why moving a large file like a 3GB movie file can be transferred faster than a collection of files in KB sizes?

I also believe that a fresh drive performs faster than a used one. Especially unformatted drives. Fresh drives can simply do the Write process while unformatted drives will execute Read and/or Erase first then Write.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> when I transfer large files my stored drops below that of my mechanical wd black..that's why I'm worried...in everything else it's blazing fast...that's my only worry


Transfer from where? Drive to drive or within the same drive?

If drive to drive, then the actual speed will be dependent to the slowest interface.

Also note that Samsung's Magician software is a cheat. If you see a Write or Read Speed that is higher than 750MBPS, it's an outright lie!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> This info might be on here somewhere but I can't seem to find it. I am running a really common setup (8320, 212 EVO, & MSI 970 G46). I have very good airflow through my case(3 intake, 3 exhaust). What is a good known stable OC known for the 8320? Sorry for the noob Question but I haven't OC'd Vishera yet.


There is no good overclock for that motherboard and it is not common at all anymore. That is one of the motherboards that can catch on fire. Go here and click on MSI.
http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list

With a decent motherboard that 212 should be good for 4.4-4.5 ghz.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There is no good overclock for that motherboard and it is not common at all anymore. That is one of the motherboards that can catch on fire. Go here and click on MSI.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list
> 
> With a decent motherboard that 212 should be good for 4.4-4.5 ghz.


Ok. Good board to go with? I really hate upgrading boars because you have to reinstall all sorts of crap but I think it is time to go with something much more modern. What would be a good board to go with? Not looking to spend more than 150 on a board and I will more than likely be buying one from Microventer ( I am located very close to one). I usually don't have a brand preference but I have really become frustrated with ASRock. I have done like 4 Z77/Z97 builds in the last year and every single one has had an issue with the board.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There is no good overclock for that motherboard and it is not common at all anymore. That is one of the motherboards that can catch on fire. Go here and click on MSI.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list
> 
> With a decent motherboard that 212 should be good for 4.4-4.5 ghz.


http://www.microcenter.com/product/445131/970_Gaming_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard

http://www.microcenter.com/product/448025/970A_SLI_Krait_Edition_USB_31_AMD_3_AMD_Motherboard

http://www.microcenter.com/product/446583/990FX_Killer_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard
(not super hip on this board but looks like a good deal)

http://www.microcenter.com/product/453707/GA-990FXA-UD3_R5_AM3_ATX_AMD_Motherboard

Are any of these a solid board or super good value of features?


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. The 970 Gaming is ok as long as you don't upgrade your cooling to get higher overclocks. 4.6 ghz is probably its max safe OC.

I have heard nothing good about the Krait.

Asrock boards have gained a reputation for dying quickly.

The UD3 is an ok board with a goofy bios that will limit it to 4.7 or so no matter what you do.

Have you looked at ASUS?


----------



## JerDerv

I got 4.8ghz on my UD3 Rev 4 but VRM temps would cause throttling, after fixing the vrm temps by removing the heatsink and changing out the thermal pads and adding a back plate and rear vrm heatsink and adding fans to the front i was able to avoid throttling but the board/chip would still not clock any higher.

I run a nice and stable 4.9ghz on the sabertooth i have now. This chip wont do 5ghz though.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hmm. The 970 Gaming is ok as long as you don't upgrade your cooling to get higher overclocks. 4.6 ghz is probably its max safe OC.
> 
> I have heard nothing good about the Krait.
> 
> Asrock boards have gained a reputation for dying quickly.
> 
> The UD3 is an ok board with a goofy bios that will limit it to 4.7 or so no matter what you do.
> 
> Have you looked at ASUS?


I have not looked into ASUS. I have no problem with ASUS; it's just the price point is usually a tad too high for me. I used to really like ASRock for the value you got but it seems like they really let quality go bad the wayside in the last few years. I have had bad MSI boards in the past; that said I have had about 10 or 15 of them that haven't.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I have not looked into ASUS. I have no problem with ASUS; it's just the price point is usually a tad too high for me. I used to really like ASRock for the value you got but it seems like they really let quality go bad the wayside in the last few years. I have had bad MSI boards in the past; that said I have had about 10 or 15 of them that haven't.


I won't be pushing much past the mid 4's more than likely.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I have not looked into ASUS. I have no problem with ASUS; it's just the price point is usually a tad too high for me. I used to really like ASRock for the value you got but it seems like they really let quality go bad the wayside in the last few years. I have had bad MSI boards in the past; that said I have had about 10 or 15 of them that haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be pushing much past the mid 4's more than likely.
Click to expand...

Should be good to go with this board if that is your goal.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577875/msi-990fxa-gaming-a-casual-review


----------



## djleakyg

What would be the benefit of going with the MSI 990FXA Gaming vs the MSI 970A Gaming?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> when I transfer large files my stored drops below that of my mechanical wd black..that's why I'm worried...in everything else it's blazing fast...that's my only worry
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer from where? Drive to drive or within the same drive?
> 
> If drive to drive, then the actual speed will be dependent to the slowest interface.
> 
> Also note that Samsung's Magician software is a cheat. If you see a Write or Read Speed that is higher than 750MBPS, it's an outright lie!
Click to expand...

All I know with this SSD talk is that I have been running Sandisk x100 and x300 on my secondarys and one played around with a crucial 256 and a 840 evo. Yet, My Samsung 830 is still in my main rig for OS. hrmmm the 830 has been going strong for something like 4 years I think. wow. data write to cells are up to 6.5TB lol


----------



## djleakyg

I have been running my OCZ Vertex 4 128GB since 2012. That SSD was such a champ. It still works awesome and is quick but I retired it once I upgraded to the Crucial MX200. I kind of wish I had gotten the 500GB one vs the 250GB. I am no where near full but I want to keep this SSD around for awhile. I hardly ever use my Vertex 4 anymore. I got such a good deal on those when they were new. Wish I would have bought more.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Transfer from where? Drive to drive or within the same drive?
> 
> If drive to drive, then the actual speed will be dependent to the slowest interface.
> 
> Also note that Samsung's Magician software is a cheat. If you see a Write or Read Speed that is higher than 750MBPS, it's an outright lie!


within same drive 45mbps max on say 60gb game mostly 3 to 5 gig files...ssd to ssd on the same controller 24mbps max same files as above...ssd to wd black 7400rpm 22 to 24mbps max


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> What would be the benefit of going with the MSI 990FXA Gaming vs the MSI 970A Gaming?


Not sure of all the details. The 990 chipset allows crossfire and the 970 does not, as I understand it. Maybe it has other features like better sound. Read that thread that Cssorkinman provided.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So I traded my XFX Fury Triple D outright for a NiB GTX 980 K|NGP|N.... it's arriving tomorrow.

haven't ran a green since 2006









Got a whole new overclocking process to learn now with this boost thing..... I think this card will end up being stronger than the fury after the overclocking I plan on doing.

My Fury would only run at like 1060/560 stable it all games, but some would let it go at 1080/570...... I never could get trixx voltage control to work, just really wasn't fun for me, and worst of all, I was limited to 30hz in 4k on my TV, the 980 will have HDMI 2.0.


----------



## KarathKasun

The 970 chipset allows 2x8 pcie slots while the 990 allows 4x8 pcie slots. That's the only real difference.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Rant*

As a Newegg Premiere member I ordered two SSDs on Dec 1st. As a Premiere member I get free rush shipping/handling and 3 day expidited ground delivery. Ordered early morning so they should have shipped same day.

I got my tracking number same day with a estimated delivery of Friday. Come today and tracking shows only notification of shipment. No acceptance, pick up, drop off, nada. This plus the fact they take 3-5 days to reply to a email I'm pretty much done with them.

Oh yeah also two of my returns (priority 2 day) have dissapeared or forgotten in some corner since its been 4 days with no updates.

Is this what its like in the holiday season?


----------



## snipekill2445

Seems someone needs to learn some patience eh?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Is this what its like in the holiday season?


Short answer? Yes.

It can take two days to process a gift-card order for a friend during the holidays.









edit: and I am referring to _online_ gift cards.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Is this what its like in the holiday season?
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer? Yes.
> 
> It can take two days to process a gift-card order for a friend during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and I am referring to _online_ gift cards.
Click to expand...

Updating tracking also I have seen that it had already been shipped and picked up but the carrier didn't update just yet or neweggs system hasn't yet updated from carrier.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Updating tracking also I have seen that it had already been shipped and picked up but the carrier didn't update just yet or neweggs system hasn't yet updated from carrier.


Oh yes, do always take the tracking number if provided and plug it into the carrier's tracking system. NewEgg's tracking updates are rubbish, typically a day or so behind reality.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Updating tracking also I have seen that it had already been shipped and picked up but the carrier didn't update just yet or neweggs system hasn't yet updated from carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, do always take the tracking number if provided and plug it into the carrier's tracking system. NewEgg's tracking updates are rubbish, typically a day or so behind reality.
Click to expand...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Seems someone needs to learn some patience eh?


Can't say much to that. I exert my patients at work, friends, family, for children and the elderly. So when it comes to being a buyer I have little left over. What's the point of rush processing and quick shipping or being their paid member if it'll arrive the same as their eggsaver/not receive help in a timely manner? I've ordered about 5-8 different products from 3 different places later than the newegg order. They have all been shipped, some due to arrive soon.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Short answer? Yes.
> 
> It can take two days to process a gift-card order for a friend during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and I am referring to _online_ gift cards.


Wow I see. I thought so since a lot of the delivery estimates had huge ranges of dates up to Dec 25th. Also was weird how a lot of prime shipping stuff had a estimated delivery of Tuesday and wed of next week even when ordering Thursday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Oh yes, do always take the tracking number if provided and plug it into the carrier's tracking system. NewEgg's tracking updates are rubbish, typically a day or so behind reality.


Yeah I have a app that tracks my packages. It uses the carriers site to get the tracking information. Can't trust a stores tracking since they're not the original source and it may update at slow speeds.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Seems someone needs to learn some patience eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say much to that. I exert my patients at work, friends, family, for children and the elderly. So when it comes to being a buyer I have little left over. What's the point of rush processing and quick shipping or being their paid member if it'll arrive the same as their eggsaver/not receive help in a timely manner? I've ordered about 5-8 different products from 3 different places later than the newegg order. They have all been shipped, some due to arrive soon.
Click to expand...

Imagine how much longer it would take if there wasn't the rush processing? Its all relative TBH.. I normally expect a week to a week and a half with Newegg. not because they are slow but because they have that much business. Plus holiday and everything else.. it adds up.

side not, if I was that worried I would order from other places if I needed it faster. or just drive to MicroCenter, Fry's, or BestBuy and if I really am in a pinch I pay for overnight.

That is how logistics and Capitalism works. Wanna stick it to them, don't get angry think of the priority and what your pocket book says you can have.

Now if anyone can find me parts readily available for a 1974 Mustang that I can get next day without paying for an arm and a leg.. that would be great lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Short answer? Yes.
> 
> It can take two days to process a gift-card order for a friend during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: and I am referring to _online_ gift cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I see. I thought so since a lot of the delivery estimates had huge ranges of dates up to Dec 25th. Also was weird how a lot of prime shipping stuff had a estimated delivery of Tuesday and wed of next week even when ordering Thursday
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Oh yes, do always take the tracking number if provided and plug it into the carrier's tracking system. NewEgg's tracking updates are rubbish, typically a day or so behind reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have a app that tracks my packages. It uses the carriers site to get the tracking information. Can't trust a stores tracking since they're not the original source and it may update at slow speeds.
Click to expand...

Don't forget to, if the carrier has already picked it up or it has been marked as shiped and just waiting to be picked up, that is no longer Neweggs fault its the carriers. now you can go through newegg to rush the carrier. but the blame at that point is not newegg.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Imagine how much longer it would take if there wasn't the rush processing? Its all relative TBH.. I normally expect a week to a week and a half with Newegg. not because they are slow but because they have that much business. Plus holiday and everything else.. it adds up.
> 
> side not, if I was that worried I would order from other places if I needed it faster. or just drive to MicroCenter, Fry's, or BestBuy and if I really am in a pinch I pay for overnight.
> 
> That is how logistics and Capitalism works. Wanna stick it to them, don't get angry think of the priority and what your pocket book says you can have.
> 
> Now if anyone can find me parts readily available for a 1974 Mustang that I can get next day without paying for an arm and a leg.. that would be great lol


Yea. This is the first time order I ordering directly from energy in a few years. Didn't realize they were that slow back then since I solely used them. My expectations are just high since I've always been lucky to receive my items on time. Because of that I time my purchases now and this time it won't workout.

Only reason I went newegg was because Amazon was out of stock. I bought two and went back for another next day and Newegg was sold out too. Hence I made my first purchase at Macmall. Whatever the case I'll be skipping Newegg from now on. Always thought their CS was on the stingy side (minus a few).

Just wanted to rant (whether I look bad) since there's nothing I can do but wait since I'm too busy to do a live chat or call until they're closed.

Edit

Yeah realized it could be a issue with FedEx not picking up in a timely manner. At that point its the carriers fault. Once again its just expectations. I respond, ship items in a timely manner with zero late deliveries so I automatically expect the same (which I should not)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Imagine how much longer it would take if there wasn't the rush processing? Its all relative TBH.. I normally expect a week to a week and a half with Newegg. not because they are slow but because they have that much business. Plus holiday and everything else.. it adds up.
> 
> side not, if I was that worried I would order from other places if I needed it faster. or just drive to MicroCenter, Fry's, or BestBuy and if I really am in a pinch I pay for overnight.
> 
> That is how logistics and Capitalism works. Wanna stick it to them, don't get angry think of the priority and what your pocket book says you can have.
> 
> Now if anyone can find me parts readily available for a 1974 Mustang that I can get next day without paying for an arm and a leg.. that would be great lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. This is the first time order I ordering directly from energy in a few years. Didn't realize they were that slow back then since I solely used them. My expectations are just high since I've always been lucky to receive my items on time. Because of that I time my purchases now and this time it won't workout.
> 
> Only reason I went newegg was because Amazon was out of stock. I bought two and went back for another next day and Newegg was sold out too. Hence I made my first purchase at Macmall. Whatever the case I'll be skipping Newegg from now on. Always thought their CS was on the stingy side (minus a few).
> 
> Just wanted to rant (whether I look bad) since there's nothing I can do but wait since I'm too busy to do a live chat or call until they're closed.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Yeah realized it could be a issue with FedEx not picking up in a timely manner. At that point its the carriers fault. Once again its just expectations. I respond, ship items in a timely manner with zero late deliveries so I automatically expect the same (which I should not)
Click to expand...

I hear ya, but playing devils advocate. Like I stated before. the site just could not be updated and infact is in transit


----------



## Benjiw

Not sure how but I've been trying to get stable again recently when I installed new RAM... I've lowered my VCORE a bit and it seems to be passing tests again, I've lowered a lot of other voltages too, I might of been over-volting my chip thinking it was VCORE causing my issues when it seems to be not that way inclined.

I've also changed my FSB from 238 to 262mhz and turned my multiplier down to 19 from 21.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not sure how but I've been trying to get stable again recently when I installed new RAM... I've lowered my VCORE a bit and it seems to be passing tests again, I've lowered a lot of other voltages too, I might of been over-volting my chip thinking it was VCORE causing my issues when it seems to be not that way inclined.
> 
> I've also changed my FSB from 238 to 262mhz and turned my multiplier down to 19 from 21.












With the latest win10 version (clean install) I now have my original 5122MHz back without having to make minor changes for stability








I've been playing with it since the Nov release, and now finally.... ahhh

Watch the results in IBT, you'll see if added voltage actually helps or not.
One "too many" bumps will make a huge difference when your on the edge voltage wise.

Remember to add some actual NB voltage to that 262MHz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> within same drive 45mbps max on say 60gb game mostly 3 to 5 gig files...ssd to ssd on the same controller 24mbps max same files as above...ssd to wd black 7400rpm 22 to 24mbps max


Then you know where the issue lies. Those are like USB 3.0 numbers.

It's the Driver. And or the drive needs to be refreshed.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the latest win10 version (clean install) I now have my original 5122MHz back without having to make minor changes for stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing with it since the Nov release, and now finally.... ahhh
> 
> Watch the results in IBT, you'll see if added voltage actually helps or not.
> One "too many" bumps will make a huge difference when your on the edge voltage wise.
> 
> Remember to add some actual NB voltage to that 262MHz


CPU/NB? I have 1.3v and NB voltage 1.25v, I'm pretty fed up now I've been chasing stability all night, it passed a high test of IBT AVX finally then when I retested it failed. There is no airflow in our bedroom so I can do one run every 10 mins or so or else the heat in the corner of my room just sits there like a pocket recycling into my rig.

Not sure why it passed standard IBT at 1.578v but I'm back up to 1.608v again for high, I'm doing something wrong I know that much but I can't be bothered chasing my tail any longer at least for tonight.

Ram is set to 2400mhz, HT link and nb 2600mhz+ due to ram and fsb is 262. Bed time for me now .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So I traded my XFX Fury Triple D outright for a NiB GTX 980 K|NGP|N.... it's arriving tomorrow.
> 
> haven't ran a green since 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a whole new overclocking process to learn now with this boost thing..... I think this card will end up being stronger than the fury after the overclocking I plan on doing.
> 
> My Fury would only run at like 1060/560 stable it all games, but some would let it go at 1080/570...... I never could get trixx voltage control to work, just really wasn't fun for me, and worst of all, I was limited to 30hz in 4k on my TV, the 980 will have HDMI 2.0.


It won't be faster after overclocking......you've got to clock that 980 pretty damn high to hit Fury numbers at 4k.

also.....Club3D just released the DP to HDMI 2.0 adaptor and even if you didn't i can think of an easy way to get 4k 60hz using HDMI......use VSR instead, should get you the same visual quality but you'll have 60hz instead of 30









not trying to rip on your choice it just seems like a downgrade to me was all


----------



## mus1mus

980 OC a lot though. Esp the Kingpins. So I wouldn't be surprised if Smitty gets better framerates at low res.

High res will be Fury's forte.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 980 OC a lot though. Esp the Kingpins. So I wouldn't be surprised if Smitty gets better framerates at low res.
> 
> High res will be Fury's forte.


Pretty much yeah, lower res the Fury isn't much faster than the 390x but at higher res the gap widens and since he is at 4k i didn't see much reason to trade out beyond wanting to try something new....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty much yeah, lower res the Fury isn't much faster than the 390x but at higher res the gap widens and since he is at 4k i didn't see much reason to trade out beyond wanting to try something new....


You know it's very funny.

The guys in the 980TI club suggest a couple cards for 4K. But the on the AMD side, you guys are saying playing on one is fjne.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> CPU/NB? I have 1.3v and NB voltage 1.25v, I'm pretty fed up now I've been chasing stability all night, it passed a high test of IBT AVX finally then when I retested it failed. There is no airflow in our bedroom so I can do one run every 10 mins or so or else the heat in the corner of my room just sits there like a pocket recycling into my rig.
> 
> Not sure why it passed standard IBT at 1.578v but I'm back up to 1.608v again for high, I'm doing something wrong I know that much but I can't be bothered chasing my tail any longer at least for tonight.
> 
> Ram is set to 2400mhz, HT link and nb 2600mhz+ due to ram and fsb is 262. Bed time for me now .


Im 24hrs prime stable at 4.9GHz 2400Mhz Cpu/NB, 2600MHz HT and 2400Mhz 16 GB Ram Dual Channel (dual Ranked ram) Stock timings. I came close to 5Ghz primed 16hrs and locked up I need more vcore and more time. I use multi overclocking and raise my voltage 1 notch at a time. In order for me to keep the temps contained for 5 Ghz I need to set cpu/nb and ht to 2200mhz and down clock my ram to 1600 mhz at cl9.It all comes down to how fast your cooling can cope I am still using a kraken x60 I upgraded the fans to the 3000rpm noctua fans these things will push air regardless of flo. Im chasing 5hgz stability with the kraken I have, I think you might have passed once because the cooling was quick enough but just lie that it might have been saturated with heat.


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty much yeah, lower res the Fury isn't much faster than the 390x but at higher res the gap widens and since he is at 4k i didn't see much reason to trade out beyond wanting to try something new....
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's very funny.
> 
> The guys in the 980TI club suggest a couple cards for 4K. But the on the AMD side, you guys are saying playing on one is fjne.
Click to expand...

Either side of the camp 2 cards is preferable for 4k but using one is possible and quite playable imo if you are willing to turn down a few settings.....all depends on what kind of fps you deem to be playable or not


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Intel Intel Buy Intel lol


----------



## icyeye

hi folks! got one question and if someone is able to help me it would be great. any way.. i got Sabert.2.0 fx 8350 and corsair 1600 4x2 GB. so.. when i Oc mine RAM to 2133 with tight timings mine bios recognize only 4GB ram...but when i leavin' to default timings for that speed ... CL 11 it is showin' 8 gb. so... what is going on?







how can i pass this? ty sry for grammar mistakes


----------



## Johan45

Try adding a bit of voltage to the ram say .05v and maybe a bit too the CPU_NB


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I hear ya, but playing devils advocate. Like I stated before. the site just could not be updated and infact is in transit


Hopefully you can live close to a micro center or a frys. Call ahead and they will have your order picked and ready IF it is in stock. They are not big on selling AMD parts because they are not easy to set up. The avaragee Joe that had put together a intel (non K) has bit more trouble with AMD, Cuz you may need a little bit more knowin how dem tings cypher Jethro.


----------



## Benjiw

Going to plug my PC into the TV in the living room with the balcony doors open to eliminate heat as a factor for my unstable overclock. I changed all the timings on my ram etc to make them more relaxed and stuff but it never made a difference. Fresh day fresh head!


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The 970 chipset allows 2x8 pcie slots while the 990 allows 4x8 pcie slots. That's the only real difference.


So the only advantage is really if I am running AMD cards? That't crazy that some 970 boards support SLI but not CrossfireX. That is so backwards.


----------



## djleakyg

So getting back on track here, 970 Gaming from MSI seems to be the consensus? I can get it from Microcenter for pretty cheap(less than 80). Does the Killer NIC make a good difference? I have heard form people that it is a lot more consistent than the Realtek one but I have also heard people say that the noticed 0 difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Going to plug my PC into the TV in the living room with the balcony doors open to eliminate heat as a factor for my unstable overclock. I changed all the timings on my ram etc to make them more relaxed and stuff but it never made a difference. Fresh day fresh head!


Try Prime Blend?









It's those times/scenarios when you can have a Prime Stable Clock but Unstable on IBT. Thus, not sticking to a single stress test is never a bad idea.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> So getting back on track here, 970 Gaming from MSI seems to be the consensus? I can get it from Microcenter for pretty cheap(less than 80). Does the Killer NIC make a good difference? I have heard form people that it is a lot more consistent than the Realtek one but I have also heard people say that the noticed 0 difference.


In your situation, I think the 970 would be a good choice for the money.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In your situation, I think the 970 would be a good choice for the money.


Thats kind of what I was thinking. I can't seem to find any really good comparisons between 970 and 990. I'm trying to cheap out but I just don't see the added benefit of shelling out more money for 990 when it doesn't benefit my upgrade path much. I am already invested into my nVidia GTX 970 and don't have any plans of changing GPU's anytime soon (sans the damn coil whine). I think I will look more into the MSI 970 Gaming. I currently have a 970A G46 SLI board but it's OCing capabilities are so limited. Thanks for the input!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try Prime Blend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's those times/scenarios when you can have a Prime Stable Clock but Unstable on IBT. Thus, not sticking to a single stress test is never a bad idea.


yeah not so long ago my long time stable overclock needed more cpu nb voltage from just changing 1866 ram for 2133...but you guys helped out as always...ibt pass of 40 euns very high but fail prime blend in 20 minutes


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try Prime Blend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's those times/scenarios when you can have a Prime Stable Clock but Unstable on IBT. Thus, not sticking to a single stress test is never a bad idea.


If the load-line isn´t properly adjusted, fluctuating voltage can cause the CPU to produce errors. In Linpack the CPU basically idles between the loops, so the voltage fluctuations can be much larger in those cases. Thats one of the reasons why Prime95 is a much better stability tester, when used properly.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If the load-line isn´t properly adjusted, fluctuating voltage can cause the CPU to produce errors. In Linpack the CPU basically idles between the loops, so the voltage fluctuations can be much larger in those cases. Thats one of the reasons why Prime95 is a much better stability tester, when used properly.


How long for blend in prime?

Passed a very high run of IBT AVX with these settings.
CPU: 5GHz
FSB: 232 (not sure why but couldn't for the life of me get anything higher than this stable)
HT: 2792MHz
NB: 2560MHz
RAM: 2482MHz 11-13-14-35 1.655v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> within same drive 45mbps max on say 60gb game mostly 3 to 5 gig files...ssd to ssd on the same controller 24mbps max same files as above...ssd to wd black 7400rpm 22 to 24mbps max
> 
> 
> 
> Then you know where the issue lies. Those are like USB 3.0 numbers.
> 
> It's the Driver. And or the drive needs to be refreshed.
Click to expand...

USB 3.0 is the same speed as SATA3 in real world scenarios. Just saying.

Next project begins. Completely relevant as there is an 8320 in there.












Waiting for the drive enclosures to come in, should be here Monday.


----------



## JerDerv

I think i just had a Noctua fan die.... After 3 months....

Weird. If i unplug it and plug it back in it works again but after a while ill look over and notice it stopped. If i unplug it and plug in another fan the other fan works and doesn't stop. If i plug the noctua back in it works but then stops working again after a while.

EDIT: Nevermind, turns out it was a setting in the bios. Theres a warning when the fan spins under 600rpm for some reason after a few warnings it was shutting the fan off.... i raised the lowest speed to 700 and it hasn't shut off yet.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I think i just had a Noctua fan die.... After 3 months....
> 
> Weird. If i unplug it and plug it back in it works again but after a while ill look over and notice it stopped. If i unplug it and plug in another fan the other fan works and doesn't stop. If i plug the noctua back in it works but then stops working again after a while.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, turns out it was a setting in the bios. Theres a warning when the fan spins under 600rpm for some reason after a few warnings it was shutting the fan off.... i raised the lowest speed to 700 and it hasn't shut off yet.


Sounds alot like the Vadars, They spin at a high rpm on boot up so they can can decline rpm. Im guessing it cant turn on if it cant reach the highest rpm first.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> If the load-line isn´t properly adjusted, fluctuating voltage can cause the CPU to produce errors. In Linpack the CPU basically idles between the loops, so the voltage fluctuations can be much larger in those cases. Thats one of the reasons why Prime95 is a much better stability tester, when used properly.


I thought a main idea behind stability tests is to stress the CPU for worst-case scenarios? If a chip is unstable because it goes from idle to heavy load and then back to idle isn't that something that should be uncovered and corrected?

I thought the main reason Prime is preferable is because it generates higher CPU heat than IBT (at least via LinX in my experience) if set to the right FFT range.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> RAM: 2482MHz 11-13-14-35 1.655v


I bet you'll get better AIDA64 scores with that RAM set to 2133 and much lower CAS, although I could be wrong. I think I have my 2400 RAM set to 9-11-10 at 2133. But, the worse performance at 2400 may be a limitation of my board which is specified for a max of 2000.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I thought a main idea behind stability tests is to stress the CPU for worst-case scenarios? If a chip is unstable because it goes from idle to heavy load and then back to idle isn't that something that should be uncovered and corrected?
> 
> I thought the main reason Prime is preferable is because it generates higher CPU heat than IBT (at least via LinX in my experience) if set to the right FFT range.


Prime95 and Linpack are just as stressful, however Prime95 has significantly more frequent error checking and more constant loading. With Linpack you´ll never be able to reach the maximum temperatures, unless you have 16GB to spare for the test. Linpack idles between each loop and smaller the problem size is more time is spent in low-load condition, allowing the temperatures to drop.

If your CPU run optimally configured Prime95 for 1 hour without any errors, it is stable. If it is not, it means that either the conditions have changed or the instability is caused by another component (i.e motherboard VRM). All AMD 15h CPUs are L2 cache and temperature limited, nothing else. When the L2 cache is provided with sufficient voltage to stabilize it and the temperatures stay in control, the chip will be stable. For that same reason you want the temperatures to stay at the peak temperature, which is not possible with Linpack.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I thought a main idea behind stability tests is to stress the CPU for worst-case scenarios? If a chip is unstable because it goes from idle to heavy load and then back to idle isn't that something that should be uncovered and corrected?
> 
> I thought the main reason Prime is preferable is because it generates higher CPU heat than IBT (at least via LinX in my experience) if set to the right FFT range.
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 and Linpack are just as stressful, however Prime95 has significantly more frequent error checking and more constant loading. With Linpack you´ll never be able to reach the maximum temperatures, unless you have 16GB to spare for the test. Linpack idles between each loop and smaller the problem size is more time is spent in low-load condition, allowing the temperatures to drop.
> 
> If your CPU run optimally configured Prime95 for 1 hour without any errors, it is stable. If it is not, it means that either the conditions have changed or the instability is caused by another component (i.e motherboard VRM). All AMD 15h CPUs are L2 cache and temperature limited, nothing else. When the L2 cache is provided with sufficient voltage to stabilize it and the temperatures stay in control, the chip will be stable. For that same reason you want the temperatures to stay at the peak temperature, which is not possible with Linpack.
Click to expand...

So how would you set up Prime95 to run at peak out of curiosity?

For my own stability testing i run IBT AVX for about 10 runs as an initial test then I run Realbench's stress test for 4-8 hours and if it passes that then I'm happy.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So how would you set up Prime95 to run at peak out of curiosity?
> 
> For my own stability testing i run IBT AVX for about 10 runs as an initial test then I run Realbench's stress test for 4-8 hours and if it passes that then I'm happy.


I guess you could try running a custom small FFT run using 90% or more of your available RAM. However, for me the large FFT test is the hardest to pass and the one that errors out more consistently with a bad OC. Run both at the same time (custom small FTT + large FTT)? Personally I just run all three (set blend to use 90% of my RAM).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So how would you set up Prime95 to run at peak out of curiosity?
> 
> For my own stability testing i run IBT AVX for about 10 runs as an initial test then I run Realbench's stress test for 4-8 hours and if it passes that then I'm happy.


Set the FFT size to 768K - 896K and run the FFTs in place.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Set the FFT size to 768K - 896K and run the FFTs in place.


@The Stilt

So 768k/896k is optimal for Vishera p95 Stress testing for an hour?. I have been testing 768k/768 for as long as my cpu can handle often times ending prematurely at 15-16 hours of prime in place like you recommend. Around the 15-16 hour mark it simply locks up and I reboot and add a small amount of vcore. If it is possible to determine stability in 1 hour with 768k/896k then how necessary is it to run for 24hrs?, can we really reduce the 24hr bar down to just a mere 1 hr?. I am very interested in this idea, what exactly does 768k/896k mean how did you determine these number and what role is it playing?.


----------



## The Stilt

Going for more than an hour will be more reliability testing than stability testing IMO. Once the temperature of the critical components (CPU & VRM) have reached their peak, run it for one hour. I´ll guarantee you that the CPU won´t be producing any errors in any scenario if it passes that, unless the operating conditions change (due power management intervention, higher temperatures or such).

In theory it would be possible to determine the stability of the CPU even in less time. One could poll the L2 cache status registers if any correctable or uncorrectable errors have occured. If not, the chip is stable. The L1I/D caches reach usually ~300MHz higher frequency than the L2 with the same voltage, and the cores usually are able to clock ~600MHz higher than the L2 caches. Most of the older Vishera cores could do > 5.3GHz with ~1.3V, the newer stuff can probably reach even higher (haven´t tried). Now guess what killed the Bulldozer family









768K - <= 896K gives the maximum bashing to the 1024K L2 caches. Using these FFT sizes have been the only occasion ever, I´ve been actually able to smell the VRMs. On a properly cooled C5F-Z board


----------



## Kalistoval

I have been able to surpass over 1 hour of prime at 5ghz with either 2400 mhz ram and cpu/nb and 2600 mhz ht and 5ghz 1600 mhz ram 2200 cpu/nb and 2200 ht but these where test run at 768-768, Usally ending around 16 hrs it would just freeze. Also take into account that while testing, I still use it to watch shows and movies and web browse which is quite impressive in my book because even at such high stress it continues without a hiccup. At the moment I am approaching 1 hr of 768-896.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> So the only advantage is really if I am running AMD cards? That't crazy that some 970 boards support SLI but not CrossfireX. That is so backwards.


990FX supports both depending on the board. Same with the 970.

All of them support CFX, only some support SLI. Mainly because the board manufacturer has to pay extra for an SLI license.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Going for more than an hour will be more reliability testing than stability testing IMO. Once the temperature of the critical components (CPU & VRM) have reached their peak, run it for one hour. I´ll guarantee you that the CPU won´t be producing any errors in any scenario if it passes that, unless the operating conditions change (due power management intervention, higher temperatures or such).
> 
> In theory it would be possible to determine the stability of the CPU even in less time. One could poll the L2 cache status registers if any correctable or uncorrectable errors have occured. If not, the chip is stable. The L1I/D caches reach usually ~300MHz higher frequency than the L2 with the same voltage, and the cores usually are able to clock ~600MHz higher than the L2 caches. Most of the older Vishera cores could do > 5.3GHz with ~1.3V, the newer stuff can probably reach even higher (haven´t tried). Now guess what killed the Bulldozer family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 768K - <= 896K gives the maximum bashing to the 1024K L2 caches. Using these FFT sizes have been the only occasion ever, I´ve been actually able to smell the VRMs. On a properly cooled C5F-Z board


Ran it on my daily setup and hit 70c vrm, 60c package and 65c socket temp......i can live with that









( also a 32c ambient.....love Australia







)


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Set the FFT size to 768K - 896K and run the FFTs in place.


I've been using 700-900 range but without them being in place. I'm curious about what makes in place more stressful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Allen*
> If the "Run FFTs in-place" box is checked, then the results of the FFTs are stored over the FFT points. That basically means that it uses the same RAM area over and over and only uses enough to do the calculations. If the box is unchecked then Prime95 cycles through RAM as it runs through the tests and the total amount of RAM used is the value in "Memory to use (in MB)".


Wouldn't running out of place be a better test of RAM? How does it weaken the stress on the CPU? Is running in place designed to avoid confusion over bad RAM versus bad CPU settings?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> In theory it would be possible to determine the stability of the CPU even in less time. One could poll the L2 cache status registers if any correctable or uncorrectable errors have occured. If not, the chip is stable.


This sounds like an opportunity for someone to write a piece of software.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Prime95 and Linpack are just as stressful


Good to know. I had read somewhere the hypothesis that IBT is less stressful for Vishera than Prime because of greater reliance on AVX-2. Because Vishera has less FPU than integer and/or more AVX-2 latency the idea was that there would be less load.

I seemed to notice higher CPU temps with Prime but higher VRM temps with LinX which is odd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> With Linpack you´ll never be able to reach the maximum temperatures, unless you have 16GB to spare for the test.


That seems to explain my CPU temp observation. Perhaps the VRM temp is higher with LinX because there is less board throttling because the load is smaller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> however Prime95 has significantly more frequent error checking and more constant loading. Linpack idles between each loop and smaller the problem size is more time is spent in low-load condition, allowing the temperatures to drop.


Could those idling periods, in between heavy loading, expose certain instabilities, like a power supply that has less than great performance?


----------



## Benjiw

Back up and stable again, all power saving enabled and the PC is nice and quiet.


----------



## Kalistoval

First I'd like to thank @The Stilt. Ran Prime Stilt Style on an over clock that I ran knew was unstable just to see how fast Prime would catch the error using this method.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







But It passed 10 runs of IBT AVX Standard


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Next I upped the voltage to a stable vcore and ran it in place again 768k/896k for 2hrs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I ReRan IBT AVX Standard 10 times.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I ran it on Very High 20 times


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










OMG Got a Flame!


----------



## superstition222

76.5C?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 76.5C?


Did it for 4.9 24hrs too 768k/768k In place


66 / 57 on average for 5ghz with a max peak of 76. it will not stay at a cpnstant 76 those were spikes.


----------



## hurricane28

Maybe i am behing things, but did anyone noticed that Gigabyte brought a new board to the consumer?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov

I kinda like it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe i am behing things, but did anyone noticed that Gigabyte brought a new board to the consumer?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov
> 
> I kinda like it.


yeah a few people were talking about it and the MSI 990FXA Gaming but it seemed like the Giga one never really captured anyone's attention beyond the initial announcement

Shame as the UD7 is EOL and the UD5 is few and fair between down this way, it's UD3, Sabertooth, CVF-Z or Fatality in terms of 990FX boards


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe i am behing things, but did anyone noticed that Gigabyte brought a new board to the consumer?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov
> 
> I kinda like it.


Now that's a motherboard!. Take notes Msi & Asrock Time for Asus to step it up.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe i am behing things, but did anyone noticed that Gigabyte brought a new board to the consumer?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov
> 
> I kinda like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a motherboard!. Take notes Msi & Asrock Time for Asus to step it up.
Click to expand...

MSI's 990FXA and 970 Gaming boards are nice lookers, AsRock has always had their own thing they do and Asus never really needed to change anything (cept the Pro and Evo boards.......can only take so much Blue)

Gigabyte's AMD boards has pretty much always looked nice, I've got a UP4 here (FM2+) and it's a brilliant looking board imo.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> MSI's 990FXA and 970 Gaming boards are nice lookers, AsRock has always had their own thing they do and Asus never really needed to change anything (cept the Pro and Evo boards.......can only take so much Blue)
> 
> Gigabyte's AMD boards has pretty much always looked nice, I've got a UP4 here (FM2+) and it's a brilliant looking board imo.


`

Ya but I know a guy that would kill for that *2x Copper!!!!*


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yeah a few people were talking about it and the MSI 990FXA Gaming but it seemed like the Giga one never really captured anyone's attention beyond the initial announcement
> 
> Shame as the UD7 is EOL and the UD5 is few and fair between down this way, it's UD3, Sabertooth, CVF-Z or Fatality in terms of 990FX boards


Yeah i heard of the MSI 990 FXA gaming motherboard and there is actually a thread on here.

I really like that board but with only 6+2 phase vrm design overclocking goes out the windows basically.. Some reviewers that got this board from MSI were warned off to use an 9590 in it because it would possibly go up in smoke









The Gigabyte gaming would be the better choice for people that would like to overclock, couldn't find a review of this board tho so i don't know how it performs but i like the aesthetics of it along with the MSI gaming motherboard. I also prefer the layout of these boards over the Sabertooth any day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yeah a few people were talking about it and the MSI 990FXA Gaming but it seemed like the Giga one never really captured anyone's attention beyond the initial announcement
> 
> Shame as the UD7 is EOL and the UD5 is few and fair between down this way, it's UD3, Sabertooth, CVF-Z or Fatality in terms of 990FX boards


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Now that's a motherboard!. Take notes Msi & Asrock Time for Asus to step it up.


I think these are the last 990 FX motherboards because the FX line is pretty much dead at the moment and they need to start focusing on zen. Can't wait to see how it performs.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think these are the last 990 FX motherboards because the FX line is pretty much dead at the moment and they need to start focusing on zen. Can't wait to see how it performs.


Gonna have to if it's delayed like the FX series


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yeah a few people were talking about it and the MSI 990FXA Gaming but it seemed like the Giga one never really captured anyone's attention beyond the initial announcement
> 
> Shame as the UD7 is EOL and the UD5 is few and fair between down this way, it's UD3, Sabertooth, CVF-Z or Fatality in terms of 990FX boards
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i heard of the MSI 990 FXA gaming motherboard and there is actually a thread on here.
> 
> I really like that board but with only 6+2 phase vrm design overclocking goes out the windows basically.. Some reviewers that got this board from MSI were warned off to use an 9590 in it because it would possibly go up in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte gaming would be the better choice for people that would like to overclock, couldn't find a review of this board tho so i don't know how it performs but i like the aesthetics of it along with the MSI gaming motherboard. I also prefer the layout of these boards over the Sabertooth any day.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> yeah a few people were talking about it and the MSI 990FXA Gaming but it seemed like the Giga one never really captured anyone's attention beyond the initial announcement
> 
> Shame as the UD7 is EOL and the UD5 is few and fair between down this way, it's UD3, Sabertooth, CVF-Z or Fatality in terms of 990FX boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Now that's a motherboard!. Take notes Msi & Asrock Time for Asus to step it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think these are the last 990 FX motherboards because the FX line is pretty much dead at the moment and they need to start focusing on zen. Can't wait to see how it performs.
Click to expand...

It's a good looking board no doubt but that VRM heatsink is pulled straight off a UD3, so part of me is thinking it'll perform about the same.

So this looks like it'll hang between the UD3 and UD5......except of course you get M.2 and USB 3.1 if you want.....oh and it's got the Killer Ethernet


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a good looking board no doubt but that VRM heatsink is pulled straight off a UD3, so part of me is thinking it'll perform about the same.
> 
> So this looks like it'll hang between the UD3 and UD5......except of course you get M.2 and USB 3.1 if you want.....oh and it's got the Killer Ethernet


Yeah its very aesthetically pleasing









UD3 is not that good for overclocking 8350's so its not an overclocking board i guess.

lol they only changed m.2 and USB 3.1 and killer Internet.. no reason to upgrade from the UD5 or Sabertooth to this one IMO.

The killer Ethernet is not that good I've heard so its not really an upgrade, standard Ethernet is just fine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a good looking board no doubt but that VRM heatsink is pulled straight off a UD3, so part of me is thinking it'll perform about the same.
> 
> So this looks like it'll hang between the UD3 and UD5......except of course you get M.2 and USB 3.1 if you want.....oh and it's got the Killer Ethernet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its very aesthetically pleasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UD3 is not that good for overclocking 8350's so its not an overclocking board i guess.
> 
> lol they only changed m.2 and USB 3.1 and killer Internet.. no reason to upgrade from the UD5 or Sabertooth to this one IMO.
> 
> *The killer Ethernet is not that good I've heard* so its not really an upgrade, standard Ethernet is just fine.
Click to expand...

yeah.....that was the joke


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe i am behing things, but did anyone noticed that Gigabyte brought a new board to the consumer?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov
> 
> I kinda like it.


That's OK - I don't like Gigabyte for one simple reason, they solder the BIOS chips to the board instead of using a socket like others do.
Good boards and all, performs well but until they stop doing that I won't buy one, I'll stick with my Asus stuff.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> That's OK - I don't like Gigabyte for one simple reason, *they solder the BIOS chips to the board instead of using a socket like others do.*
> Good boards and all, performs well but until they stop doing that I won't buy one, I'll stick with my Asus stuff.


Okay? What's the difference? I can't change the bios anyway so i don't see the issue here.


----------



## Kalistoval

Whats up with the middle of the socket.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay? What's the difference? I can't change the bios anyway so i don't see the issue here.


For most it isn't.... However BIOS chips can go bad and need replacement. Simply removing the affected chip and dropping another one in is not an option here without alot of hassle in comparison even if you could do it yourself.... Which BTW I can, I have the equipment to do such stuff.

Another thing is if you happen to get one with a bug in the BIOS the dual BIOS setup won't help because all the bug will do is spread itself to the other chip. I know with older Gig boards at least the BIOS gets backed up to the other chip occasionally but any decent bug maker would simply have it to do this immediately.
Replacing the "One" affected chip doesn't fix it once the bug does it's thing, you'll have to do both and that means desoldering and resoldering both chips.

I'll stick with my BIOS chips in the socket.


----------



## snipekill2445

I had an Asus board once, never again, that thing was beyond crap, first came DOA and the second one wasn't much better

Gigabyte for me


----------



## mus1mus

lol.
Soldered and Socket.

Soldered, no high socket temps







and most of all, irreplaceable.

Socket, means you can replace the socket if it ever goes bad.

So kinda talking like - I can bork my bips when overclocking. I want the freedom to replace it.

:whut:

That is a good looking board.

Giga, send me one for a review. please.....


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I had an Asus board once, never again, that thing was beyond crap, first came DOA and the second one wasn't much better
> 
> Gigabyte for me


I've had a similar experience with Asus after buying the first CHV board I got.
The original purchased new lasted three weeks, it's RMA replacement was DOA so it went straight back, the third was OK and still doing good to this day.

Any maker of stuff can have a bad one slip out or kick it for whatever reason, I've had with Asus good luck overall and regard all that as a bump in the road.

The thing that made me happy was Asus was helpful about the issues I was having, didn't give me any hassles over it or anything.

Now, I know for some they woudn't touch an Asus based on personal experience and that's OK, personally I'll never buy an MSI again for sure.

"I can bork my bips when overclocking. I want the freedom to replace it"
U got it.


----------



## mus1mus

They, vary from region to region, country to country, shop to shop warranty arrangements, etc.

You should not generalize warranty support and service.

I am in the middle of a warranty claim with MSI for my R9 290. Being a reference, no more replacements can be expected. To make matters worse, the shop only indicated a year of coverage.

Brought the card to the local service center, explained stuff, not forcing anything in the conversation. The service personnel verified the serial number, and BINGO! The card is still eligible for a claim.

Now the waiting game. 2-3 weeks of lead time, I called them at the end of the 2nd week.

The service personnel explained the bad news: "no replacement card is being made at the moment nor available loxally" - that is expected. "We will send this card to Taiwan for the claim but the lead time is 2-3 months" - not an option. "We can get an upgraded model for the card if you are willing to shoulder the difference in price. I will rush this up with the local distributor, lead time is 2 weeks" - yeah, why not?

"Okay sir, I will be processing this up immediately and inform you as soon as I get the approval" - please. And best regards to ya.

Surely, I can't be mad at that.


----------



## Kryton

Good deal, at least MSI was trying to work with you it seems.








I won't buy any of their boards but the GPUs are a different story (So far) for me. Still kicking the GTX 560-448 I got new along and it's showing no signs of letting up at all. Only reason I've had one to go bad before was due to a water leak, you can't blame the card itself for that.

OK, back on track.... Contemplating getting another CHV-Z as a backup to what I have already, I've noticed the CHV-Z and Sabo both have been sold out for about a week now. When they get more in I'll have to check into doing that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I had an Asus board once, never again, that thing was beyond crap, first came DOA and the second one wasn't much better
> 
> Gigabyte for me
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a similar experience with Asus after buying the first CHV board I got.
> The original purchased new lasted three weeks, it's RMA replacement was DOA so it went straight back, the third was OK and still doing good to this day.
> 
> Any maker of stuff can have a bad one slip out or kick it for whatever reason, I've had with Asus good luck overall and regard all that as a bump in the road.
> 
> The thing that made me happy was Asus was helpful about the issues I was having, didn't give me any hassles over it or anything.
> 
> Now, I know for some they woudn't touch an Asus based on personal experience and that's OK, personally I'll never buy an MSI again for sure.
> 
> "I can bork my bips when overclocking. I want the freedom to replace it"
> U got it.
Click to expand...

Ha that's kind of funny, my first CVF was DOA as well, second is going strong to this day


----------



## snipekill2445

I had an Asus 7970 too, had to RMA it three times before they replaced it with a R9 290, which died after a month

gg asus


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I had an Asus 7970 too, had to RMA it three times before they replaced it with a R9 290, which died after a month
> 
> gg asus


I'm gonna ask a question......are you killing these components on your own? 

seriously though, Asus in Aus/NZ has changed.....trust me on that, they used to suck, they've gotten alot better now (same with Giga and MSI actually)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Good deal, at least MSI was trying to work with you it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't buy any of their boards but the GPUs are a different story (So far) for me. Still kicking the GTX 560-448 I got new along and it's showing no signs of letting up at all. Only reason I've had one to go bad before was due to a water leak, you can't blame the card itself for that.
> 
> OK, back on track.... Contemplating getting another CHV-Z as a backup to what I have already, I've noticed the CHV-Z and Sabo both have been sold out for about a week now. When they get more in I'll have to check into doing that.


Like I said, warranty service varies a lot.

Locally, I heard very good testimonials for Gigas. And their local distro and service team are so easy and quick to deal with. Trouble is, they seem to have more problems making a good board, or a bios, so as their video cards than warranty claims piling up for all their products combined lately.

So the balnce has to be outweighed by that aspect. Do you like a somewhat crap product that has the best warranty service package or a good product from the other maker known to be bad at after sales support?

Hmmmm.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Good deal, at least MSI was trying to work with you it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't buy any of their boards but the GPUs are a different story (So far) for me. Still kicking the GTX 560-448 I got new along and it's showing no signs of letting up at all. Only reason I've had one to go bad before was due to a water leak, you can't blame the card itself for that.
> 
> OK, back on track.... Contemplating getting another CHV-Z as a backup to what I have already, I've noticed the CHV-Z and Sabo both have been sold out for about a week now. When they get more in I'll have to check into doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, warranty service varies a lot.
> 
> Locally, I heard very good testimonials for Gigas. And their local distro and service team are so easy and quick to deal with. Trouble is, they seem to have more problems making a good board, or a bios, so as their video cards than warranty claims piling up for all their products combined lately.
> 
> So the balnce has to be outweighed by that aspect. Do you like a somewhat crap product that has the best warranty service package or a good product from the other maker known to be bad at after sales support?
> 
> Hmmmm.
Click to expand...

^ Exactly that.......location location location


----------



## bbowseroctacore

received a 1538pgs 8350 as a replacement for a dead 8150 in the mail from amd today. anyone know how well these clock compared to the 1244pgn ones that i already have.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I said, warranty service varies a lot.


That's understood no prob, like yourself I can only speak from the experience I've had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Locally, I heard very good testimonials for Gigas. And their local distro and service team are so easy and quick to deal with. Trouble is, they seem to have more problems making a good board, or a bios, so as their video cards than warranty claims piling up for all their products combined lately.


Things can change, back in the day Gigabyte for example made good quality boards but were lacking in performance compared to others such as Asus, Abit and DFI. Abit after getting nailed with the bad caps lawsuit never really recovered and eventually went under, DFI after a few changes in the boardroom decided to get out of making enthusiast boards. To help with their move out of this market segment they were holding the lead in they purposely started crapifying their boards to get folks weaned off of them. After sales began to drop this made the transition to what they are doing now easier from an investor's standpoint.

Same thing was done years ago by Soyo to get out of it, they had gotten roped into a long term contract with VIA as an exclusive vendor for chipsets in their boards..... Then the NF2 chipset came out and blew away what VIA was making. Soyo immediately saw the writing on the wall and began making moves to end enthusiast board production. If this had not happened they would probrably still be in it today (Maybe?) as one of the lead makers of boards we use.
Soyo back then was one of the top three makers of enthusiast boards period and had a rep similar to what DFI had later on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So the balnce has to be outweighed by that aspect. Do you like a somewhat crap product that has the best warranty service package or a good product from the other maker known to be bad at after sales support?
> 
> Hmmmm.


Depends.... If you don't mind RMA'ing stuff the one with good service would probrably be your choice. Don't like dealing with dead stuff all the time, the quality maker would be the one.
However it doesn't matter so much in the end, buying anything is a risk in itself because anything can happen, just ask Mr. Murphy.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They, vary from region to region, country to country, shop to shop warranty arrangements, etc.
> 
> You should not generalize warranty support and service.
> 
> *I am in the middle of a warranty claim with MSI for my R9 290. Being a reference, no more replacements can be expected. To make matters worse, the shop only indicated a year of coverage.*
> 
> Brought the card to the local service center, explained stuff, not forcing anything in the conversation. The service personnel verified the serial number, and BINGO! The card is still eligible for a claim.
> 
> Now the waiting game. 2-3 weeks of lead time, I called them at the end of the 2nd week.
> 
> The service personnel explained the bad news: "no replacement card is being made at the moment nor available loxally" - that is expected. "We will send this card to Taiwan for the claim but the lead time is 2-3 months" - not an option. "We can get an upgraded model for the card if you are willing to shoulder the difference in price. I will rush this up with the local distributor, lead time is 2 weeks" - yeah, why not?
> 
> "Okay sir, I will be processing this up immediately and inform you as soon as I get the approval" - please. And best regards to ya.
> 
> Surely, I can't be mad at that.


That's not even legal here.. by law you have the right to have 2 years warranty from the store after that its up to each brand. That is for all of europe and Amerika since we are under the same UCC trading law.

I have had problems with warranty too but i know now how to handle it if it ever happens again. I had problems with my retail store where i bought the Gigabyte mb from, it went bad and it took way too long when they send me the replacement. I was getting fed up with this ****ty service so i send them an email that i want them to solve my problem within a week or i will end the purchase-agreement or whatever its called in English lol. By law i can end the purchase-agreement and claim my money back if they do not respond or comply with my reasonable demands.

Within a week i had my new motherboard


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> received a 1538pgs 8350 as a replacement for a dead 8150 in the mail from amd today. anyone know how well these clock compared to the 1244pgn ones that i already have.


Damn.....that's probably the newest batch I've seen but you should hit 5.0 on 1.5v or so easy enough.

my 1446 batch 8370 does 4.8 with 1.46v on a Hyper 212


----------



## Kryton

Should be a good one, Based on what I can make my 8320 do you should hit 5.0 with less than 1.5v's to be honest.
Just make sure to monitor temps as you go, I'm assuming you'll be on air, this was done on water.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They, vary from region to region, country to country, shop to shop warranty arrangements, etc.
> 
> You should not generalize warranty support and service.
> 
> *I am in the middle of a warranty claim with MSI for my R9 290. Being a reference, no more replacements can be expected. To make matters worse, the shop only indicated a year of coverage.*
> 
> Brought the card to the local service center, explained stuff, not forcing anything in the conversation. The service personnel verified the serial number, and BINGO! The card is still eligible for a claim.
> 
> Now the waiting game. 2-3 weeks of lead time, I called them at the end of the 2nd week.
> 
> The service personnel explained the bad news: "no replacement card is being made at the moment nor available loxally" - that is expected. "We will send this card to Taiwan for the claim but the lead time is 2-3 months" - not an option. "We can get an upgraded model for the card if you are willing to shoulder the difference in price. I will rush this up with the local distributor, lead time is 2 weeks" - yeah, why not?
> 
> "Okay sir, I will be processing this up immediately and inform you as soon as I get the approval" - please. And best regards to ya.
> 
> Surely, I can't be mad at that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even legal here.. by law you have the right to have 2 years warranty from the store after that its up to each brand. That is for all of europe and Amerika since we are under the same UCC trading law.
> 
> I have had problems with warranty too but i know now how to handle it if it ever happens again. I had problems with my retail store where i bought the Gigabyte mb from, it went bad and it took way too long when they send me the replacement. I was getting fed up with this ****ty service so i send them an email that i want them to solve my problem within a week or i will end the purchase-agreement or whatever its called in English lol. By law i can end the purchase-agreement and claim my money back if they do not respond or comply with my reasonable demands.
> 
> Within a week i had my new motherboard
Click to expand...

I've dealt with Gigabyte over there.......they sucked, RMA'd a 280x and they sent it back twice before admitting it had a fault (they couldn't argue with the mile long list of testing i done on it).

And yeah, minimum warranty period here is 2 years iirc with alot of companies starting to offer up 3 years which is good


----------



## bbowseroctacore

thanx for the quick reply sgt bilko i was hoping it would be up there as this is the first "15xx" (edit 8350) in my possession. have got a couple of good 8350's,9370's and 9590's all between 4.9 and 5.3 that i am quite happy with atm. just wondering if the later models are really that much better. would appreciate some more comments if anyone has had better success with pushing this batch or any around similar timestamps. still debating on moving it on or do i break the seal.

thanx for ur reply kryton i am sure it will be capable of at least 5.0 under water as my "on air' days are a long while ago - gtx 580dcii days iirc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *That's not even legal here.. by law you have the right to have 2 years warranty from the store after that its up to each brand. That is for all of europe and Amerika since we are under the same UCC trading law.*
> 
> I have had problems with warranty too but i know now how to handle it if it ever happens again. I had problems with my retail store where i bought the Gigabyte mb from, it went bad and it took way too long when they send me the replacement. I was getting fed up with this ****ty service so i send them an email that i want them to solve my problem within a week or i will end the purchase-agreement or whatever its called in English lol. By law i can end the purchase-agreement and claim my money back if they do not respond or comply with my reasonable demands.
> 
> Within a week i had my new motherboard


Man, I hate to bemp into your ego but stop stop believing in the Justice System thinking you know about such laws.

Each Law has an execption or two. Thus creating loopholes for the bright and witty lawyers.

The justice system has a complex structure and has a lot of moles lurking around each tier.

And JUSTICE is expensive.

Let me give you an example of these:

One smart lawyer can turn a victim into into a perpetrator and vice versa. And these kind of lawyers can only be paid by the big-dollar, finest cigar smoking honchos. Expensive.

Another one, a perpetrator that can be proven guilty can get away with a final verdict by delaying tactics due to the court allowing motion for reconsiderations before giving the decision. And...

A guilty verdict on one tier of the court is allowed to be reconsidered again by going into the court of appeals and so on. Up until they reach the level of the supreme tribunal. (which by the way, even with the final verdict, can still be delayed for execution due the law's and justice system's loopholes and moles)

Now, with all cases filed into each court, the process can take a lot of time. And we, small people can't afford that. Especially when dealing with big-market companies. We're more likely to give up than keep fighting. lol

Now, going back to your statement:

It is illegal if it is in contrary to what was described in a written form given to you.

If you have a written proof of such then goid for you. But tell you what, shops are making agreements to distributors regarding warranty coverage to get a more competitive price.

Look at Intel for example. They offer a tuning plan (US) that will cost you to pay a certain amount guaranteeing replacement claims in case you burn their chip.

While a shop can charge it to you upon purchase to give that same service. Meaning, you deal with them instead of Intel.

Thus creating a price difference from store to store. And the information is better discussed upon prior to purchase.

They can do the same on warranty coverage periods to offer. Thus, manufacturers opting to out of it and turning you over back to the shop. As the shop has arrangements with them and should be responsible for your claims. But because they lowered their prices by cutting that service out of your purchase, can opt out of it as well.

So check your warranty coverage slips when purchasing.

Now, you may have been lucky dealing with the your shops. Coz, truth be told, the person you deal with may not even care to get his company to shoulder the loss when he is just an employee taking all the frontline abuse (not saying you do this) from the consumers when they are just working to be paid and has really nothing to say about company rules and policies for such. And clearly should not be dealt with such furious rants and foul words just because the company owe us something.

Edit: oops! I think Ive hit some sensitive knobs! :yaay:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *Man, I hate to bemp into your ego but stop stop believing in the Justice System thinking you know about such laws.*
> 
> Each Law has an execption or two. Thus creating loopholes for the bright and witty lawyers.
> 
> The justice system has a complex structure and has a lot of moles lurking around each tier.
> 
> And JUSTICE is expensive.
> 
> Let me give you an example of these:
> 
> One smart lawyer can turn a victim into into a perpetrator and vice versa. And these kind of lawyers can only be paid by the big-dollar, finest cigar smoking honchos. Expensive.
> 
> Another one, a perpetrator that can be proven guilty can get away with a final verdict by delaying tactics due to the court allowing motion for reconsiderations before giving the decision. And...
> 
> A guilty verdict on one tier of the court is allowed to be reconsidered again by going into the court of appeals and so on. Up until they reach the level of the supreme tribunal. (which by the way, even with the final verdict, can still be delayed for execution due the law's and justice system's loopholes and moles)
> 
> Now, with all cases filed into each court, the process can take a lot of time. And we, small people can't afford that. Especially when dealing with big-market companies. We're more likely to give up than keep fighting. lol
> 
> Now, going back to your statement:
> 
> It is illegal if it is in contrary to what was described in a written form given to you.
> 
> If you have a written proof of such then goid for you. But tell you what, shops are making agreements to distributors regarding warranty coverage to get a more competitive price.
> 
> Look at Intel for example. They offer a tuning plan (US) that will cost you to pay a certain amount guaranteeing replacement claims in case you burn their chip.
> 
> While a shop can charge it to you upon purchase to give that same service. Meaning, you deal with them instead of Intel.
> 
> Thus creating a price difference from store to store. And the information is better discussed upon prior to purchase.
> 
> They can do the same on warranty coverage periods to offer. Thus, manufacturers opting to out of it and turning you over back to the shop. As the shop has arrangements with them and should be responsible for your claims. But because they lowered their prices by cutting that service out of your purchase, can opt out of it as well.
> 
> So check your warranty coverage slips when purchasing.
> 
> Now, you may have been lucky dealing with the your shops. Coz, truth be told, the person you deal with may not even care to get his company to shoulder the loss when he is just an employee taking all the frontline abuse (not saying you do this) from the consumers when they are just working to be paid and has really nothing to say about company rules and policies for such. And clearly should not be dealt with such furious rants and foul words just because the company owe us something.


I am only talking about the law in question in regard to warranty, so chill dude lol

I know about these laws because i studied them in my spare time.. and i have had succes in several court cases ever since, i would suggest you to study law as well as you have more rights than you know. Its not that difficult to be honest.. I am no lawyer of course but that doesn't mean that you cannot understand some of it.

I agree that there is a big difference between in your right and getting your right and it CAN get very expensive too but that doesn't mean that you have to settle with this and accept it. I think its very different here than where you are from so you can't compare it.. I know as a fact and my own experience that if you have a good story on paper and can back up your claims you have a strong case.
It can be expensive if you are not insured if you go to court yes but there is a thing called judicial assistance here which you can get insurance for so you only have to pay for a certain amount each month.

Most of the time when i send them letters that i quote them wrong according to the law they break, they will comply because they have no idea what the letter says or they know they are wrong because you have valid evidence and they want to help.
I have had this several times with different company's. I am not saying that this will work in every country and case because the laws are wildly different but this is my own experience.

I also had succes in several court cases and as a matter a fact i am preparing a court case at this very moment about something completely different. I know my rights and i know how to set up a court case.

Its very hard for me to explain in English and it takes a lot of time looking for the right words so i stop explaining otherwise i think you don't understand me properly or i say something wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, we are free men in our land. We do what we want to do and say what we want to say.

Here is an example:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
































We turn a demonstrative rally into a street feast.

America gave us the Democratic Ideals. We championed on it.

And yes, we are still a third-world-country coz of that.


----------



## Johan45

Oh and BTW in NorthAmerica the standard is 30 days with the supplier unless you buy an extended coverage plan. After that it's direct RMA with the manufacturer and you pay shipping.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a good looking board no doubt but that VRM heatsink is pulled straight off a UD3, so part of me is thinking it'll perform about the same.
> 
> So this looks like it'll hang between the UD3 and UD5......except of course you get M.2 and USB 3.1 if you want.....oh and it's got the Killer Ethernet


The heatsink has a heatpipe. It's not the same as the UD3P 2.0 but the shape of the VRM sink in particular does look identical. Is it another doubled 4 phase or is it a true 6 or 8?


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> 990FX supports both depending on the board. Same with the 970.
> 
> All of them support CFX, only some support SLI. Mainly because the board manufacturer has to pay extra for an SLI license.


I am seeing quite a few 970 Chipset boards that support SLI. I didn't know they all did CFX. Well I guess I will keep looking at boards then and I will probably pull the trigger on one sometime after Christmas then.


----------



## xLPGx

The loudest thing in my pc is now my harddrive. D14 doing better with low noise adapters than my seidon 120V with max fan speed









Any way of me to get some kind of fan curve on my M5A99FX mobo? They're not PWM fans. I can't find anywhere I can change it so the CPU_FAN modifies the voltage rather than PWM.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> 990FX supports both depending on the board. Same with the 970.
> 
> All of them support CFX, only some support SLI. Mainly because the board manufacturer has to pay extra for an SLI license.
> 
> 
> 
> I am seeing quite a few 970 Chipset boards that support SLI. I didn't know they all did CFX. Well I guess I will keep looking at boards then and I will probably pull the trigger on one sometime after Christmas then.
Click to expand...

Well I hate to be this guy but...

Why wouldn't AMD put their Xfire support on their chipset if there are enough PCIe lanes?

now, here is what used to be the issue. Xfire has always been supported on AMD boards that had enough lanes to do so. There used to be an issue with SLI configurations on AMD boards due to licensing that nVidia did not want to cross license. I remember having to update the board to support such a thing.

990FX has 3-4 way crossfire support
970 I believe has 2-3 way xfire support.

The determining factor is how many PCIe lanes are built into the board and this is how you get all the different tiers of motherboards. (plus additional features)

Here from AMD Its all about how many PCIe lanes are supported.

I think the 970 chipset if ran 3 way xfire you run 8x 8x 4x cause it splits the PCIe lanes. 990 chipset does 16x 8x 8x 4x or something lie that if I remember correctly. its all about the bandwidth.. someone please correct my numbers but the concept is right I know.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well I hate to be this guy but...
> 
> Why wouldn't AMD put their Xfire support on their chipset if there are enough PCIe lanes?
> 
> now, here is what used to be the issue. Xfire has always been supported on AMD boards that had enough lanes to do so. There used to be an issue with SLI configurations on AMD boards due to licensing that nVidia did not want to cross license. I remember having to update the board to support such a thing.
> 
> 990FX has 3-4 way crossfire support
> 970 I believe has 2-3 way xfire support.
> 
> The determining factor is how many PCIe lanes are built into the board and this is how you get all the different tiers of motherboards. (plus additional features)
> 
> Here from AMD Its all about how many PCIe lanes are supported.
> 
> I think the 970 chipset if ran 3 way xfire you run 8x 8x 4x cause it splits the PCIe lanes. 990 chipset does 16x 8x 8x 4x or something lie that if I remember correctly. its all about the bandwidth.. someone please correct my numbers but the concept is right I know.


a lot of the 990 boards will also do x16 x16 if only two way sli or cfx


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well I hate to be this guy but...
> 
> Why wouldn't AMD put their Xfire support on their chipset if there are enough PCIe lanes?
> 
> now, here is what used to be the issue. Xfire has always been supported on AMD boards that had enough lanes to do so. There used to be an issue with SLI configurations on AMD boards due to licensing that nVidia did not want to cross license. I remember having to update the board to support such a thing.
> 
> 990FX has 3-4 way crossfire support
> 970 I believe has 2-3 way xfire support.
> 
> The determining factor is how many PCIe lanes are built into the board and this is how you get all the different tiers of motherboards. (plus additional features)
> 
> Here from AMD Its all about how many PCIe lanes are supported.
> 
> I think the 970 chipset if ran 3 way xfire you run 8x 8x 4x cause it splits the PCIe lanes. 990 chipset does 16x 8x 8x 4x or something lie that if I remember correctly. its all about the bandwidth.. someone please correct my numbers but the concept is right I know.
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of the 990 boards will also do x16 x16 if only two way sli or cfx
Click to expand...

Thank you for adding that in. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## djleakyg

So this is my projected upgrade path for my current workstation. I want my power supply to last me a good 5 or 6 years. The case I will probably replace in 2 years like I usually do and the board and CPU will probably get replaced in two years as well. I am trying to keep my projected upgrades under 500 bucks. Does this seem reasonable?

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qD6hhM


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quick question regarding stability testing?

I've been running my FX-4170 at 4.6GHz stock voltage for 2 years now. Back then, I ran the standard IBT test at MAX for 20 runs overnight, and came out with a stable 4.6GHz. 2 years and never had a problem.

It recently came to my attention that there is an AVX version of IBT, meant to be run on AMD FX CPU's... so I figured what the hell let's fire it up... lo and behold I could not hold 4.6GHz for more than a few passes on standard before failing! Kept trying over and over but nope no way it was passing this.

I had to tweak my FSB and multi and bring it down to 4.588 GHz before at least being able to pass 10 runs on STANDARD... is this to be expected? Is IBT AVX really that much more intensive than standard IBT? Is the AVX version to be trusted at all? Is it overkill? Or if it declares 4.6GHz to not be stable... than so be it?

While I was at it, I tweaked it a bit more to 4.582 GHz to get the best speeds I could for my NB, HT Link and RAM (stock volts)... and for some peace of mind for the stability of the CPU.

http://valid.x86.fr/42yxzg


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you for adding that in. Forgot to mention that.


SLI
My solution to that works, just fine, a little old, but it works. Bought a used GTX 690 when the HD 7870 died and killed the kitty. Put the rest of the stuff back on the old MSI 890FXA-GD70. That is a crossfire only board. I had 4 6750s in there at one time. I think the Sabertooth did not have a SLI restriction. I never understood the SLI only on intel thing anyway. But I guess Nvidia can afford that. Maybe they figured they would be giving up 20 sales. Besides everybody knows if you are going to buy a 690 you are going to put in a intel box.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Thank you for adding that in. Forgot to mention that.
> 
> 
> 
> SLI
> My solution to that works, just fine, a little old, but it works. Bought a used GTX 690 when the HD 7870 died and killed the kitty. Put the rest of the stuff back on the old MSI 890FXA-GD70. That is a crossfire only board. I had 4 6750s in there at one time. I think the Sabertooth did not have a SLI restriction. I never understood the SLI only on intel thing anyway. But I guess Nvidia can afford that. Maybe they figured they would be giving up 20 sales. Besides everybody knows if you are going to buy a 690 you are going to put in a intel box.
Click to expand...

nVidia started doing that when AMD bought ATI, essentially AMD became their enemy and if they could sway ANY sales from the motherboards and CPUs away that is loss of money for AMD. Thus creating a larger market difference by aligning with the biggest market holder that had no GPU in the market to contend with.

It was a business strategy that worked very well for nVidia because AMD couldn't keep up in the high end (and Rory Reed basically let AMD fail) and this is how nVidia now has 80% GPU market share when ATI used to have something like 72% until AMD tanked it.

Not bashing AMD just the things that happened that set this into where it is today


----------



## cssorkinman

Trying to understand how firestrike manages to gimp FX processors so well anyone have any thing to offer in light of this comparison?


----------



## MiladEd

What are your thoughts on this motherboard?

Thinking of replacing my ASUS M5A97 R2.0 with that for higher OC (currently at 4.5 GHz) and potential CFX support.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> What are your thoughts on this motherboard?
> 
> Thinking of replacing my ASUS M5A97 R2.0 with that for higher OC (currently at 4.5 GHz) and potential CFX support.


Doesn't the board you have support X-fire already?

The GD 65's I have messed with are good for 4.7 ghz with a good supporting cast, on my early 8 core chips. I've never had your board to compare against.

I'm thinking your cooling is probably going to limit you from going too much further what are your temps and voltages for your current 4.5 ghz on prime or ibt avx?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quick question regarding stability testing?
> 
> It recently came to my attention that there is an AVX version of IBT, meant to be run on AMD FX CPU's... so I figured what the hell let's fire it up... lo and behold I could not hold 4.6GHz for more than a few passes on standard before failing! Kept trying over and over but nope no way it was passing this.
> 
> I had to tweak my FSB and multi and bring it down to 4.588 GHz before at least being able to pass 10 runs on STANDARD... is this to be expected? Is IBT AVX really that much more intensive than standard IBT? Is the AVX version to be trusted at all? Is it overkill? Or if it declares 4.6GHz to not be stable... than so be it?


Yes, and yes. A huge difference between the two
I run IBT AVX for 20 passes set on maximum as a prerequisite to a 24 hr run of Prime95 for my stability.

After two years it wouldn't surprise me if your previous OC may have needed a slight adjustment anyway. This is common.
Time to test that clock some more


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> The loudest thing in my pc is now my harddrive. D14 doing better with low noise adapters than my seidon 120V with max fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way of me to get some kind of fan curve on my M5A99FX mobo? They're not PWM fans. I can't find anywhere I can change it so the CPU_FAN modifies the voltage rather than PWM.


One's post disappear rather quickly here. Does anyone here run the D14? What solution did you have in that case?


----------



## Alastair

So what do you guys think of my new socket cooling solution? A tad easier on the eyes. But won't have the cooling performance of the old set up.

The old solution. A CM sicklemaster X. Too thick to fit inside between the side panel and the motherboard.


New solution. A CM XtraFlo slim and a Lian Li fan filter/guard. Might not blow as much air. But i think it looks a lot better than the old solution. I still need to just clean up some of the old glue though as you an see.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Doesn't the board you have support X-fire already?
> 
> The GD 65's I have messed with are good for 4.7 ghz with a good supporting cast, on my early 8 core chips. I've never had your board to compare against.
> 
> I'm thinking your cooling is probably going to limit you from going too much further what are your temps and voltages for your current 4.5 ghz on prime or ibt avx?


It does support CFX but the secondary PCEI is only 4x so it's useless.

I used to get about 60 C on core and 70 C on socket in the summer with IBT. It's much colder now (GPU temps dropped by 5 C when gaming, e.g.) but I've not stress tested the CPU again.

I've a 12x12 cm radiator with a single fan, I can also get better fans for it, the fan already on it isn't great.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> One's post disappear rather quickly here. Does anyone here run the D14? What solution did you have in that case?


It sounds like you have an early version that does not have pwm fans. Just buy some pwm fans and be happy, like the Thermalright TY143. If you can stand the color that is.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It sounds like you have an early version that does not have pwm fans. Just buy some pwm fans and be happy, like the Thermalright TY143. If you can stand the color that is.


Apparently only the 2011 version have PWM fans.
I do have two NF-F12s laying around, but would that be worth it is the question. I'm considering staying on my 4.4 clock only cause it's so quiet


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Yes, and yes. A huge difference between the two
> I run IBT AVX for 20 passes set on maximum as a prerequisite to a 24 hr run of Prime95 for my stability.
> 
> After two years it wouldn't surprise me if your previous OC may have needed a slight adjustment anyway. This is common.
> Time to test that clock some more


Yeah I'd imagine after 2 years of OC'ing it might need its clocks taken down a bit... that said, I had forgotten that when disabling turbo-boost in the BIOS, the core voltage is offset by -0.025... on stock settings, CPU-Z indicates a voltage of 1.424 upon stress-testing... I knew I was running 4.6GHz slightly undervolted all the while, but figured why the hell not... I upped the voltage back to 1.424v and it seems happy to run at 4.6GHz now.

Nevertheless, this stress-testing has opened up my eyes yet again, and I'll investigate further what can and can't be deemed stable on my system.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Apparently only the 2011 version have PWM fans.
> I do have two NF-F12s laying around, but would that be worth it is the question. I'm considering staying on my 4.4 clock only cause it's so quiet


The guys in the air cooling forum might be able to help you get a controller for your fans set up. I would just buy some PWM fans in your favorite color and then adjust the fan profile in your bios until you are happy.

@alistair That is much nicer looking. Now you got me thinking, which is always dangerous.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Testing IBT AVX on MAX on 20 runs... I'm down to 4.524 GHz now on stock voltage... hoping it holds up, fingers crossed...

I'm fine with over-volting, core voltage / cpu/nb / nb / ram / gpu I've experimented with all of them comfortably without going crazy... just like to stay conservative with my stock voltages. If I do decide to use over-voltage settings, is it safe enough to go to the max recommended of 1.55V if I have to? That is of course with all power-savings enabled to bring down the voltage when not under load, and I've got good aftermarket cooling to keep things from getting toasty.

EDIT: And oh yeah... I've still got to find hacked drivers or a 6870 BIOS to bring my 6850 to 1.175V... if I'm over-volting, all the stuff's gotta overvolt...

I'm an incredibly stubborn bastard... I could just use TriXX to up the voltage... but it doesn't turn down the voltage and runs a constant 1.175V... and RadeonPro overrides back to stock voltage... but one way or another, I'm going to make it work.


----------



## Mega Man

With all the sli talk I wanted to bring up that Afaik nvidia does not allow x4 ever. X16 X16 or X16 x8 or x8 x8 or X16 x8 x8 or x8 x8 x8 lastly x8 x8 x8 x8 only for sli cert


----------



## Benjiw

Guys I'm buying a 9590, what board do you all recommend I fit it in?


----------



## zila

Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, it is absolutely the best board for that processor.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, it is absolutely the best board for that processor.


Wouldn't recommend any MSI or ASrock boards?


----------



## zila

Absolutely not, especially not AsRock. The Sabertooth is the only other board I would recommend. It can handle the 9590 without a problem. But for that processor I would prefer the Crosshair V Formula Z. It runs cooler and is built to handle the likes of the 9590.

Honestly their are only 2 990 boards out there that are any good and these are the ones. I have had or have used just about all of them and out of all of them these are the top picks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z, it is absolutely the best board for that processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't recommend any MSI or ASrock boards?
Click to expand...

Saber, CHV, UD5, UD7, or if you can find one, maybe a GD80 but you probably don't want to deal with that.

It's a 9590. 90% of it's overclocking is already done. You just need something that can handle 1.475-1.525v as that's what 9590s bin at.


----------



## Solders18

whats the difference between the 9590 and an OC'd 8350?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

benjiw you should only consider the cvf or cvf-z with some strong 2133 ram or better and of course custom water for cpu and vrm as we know what ur planning to do with it all - mine will be ready again soon so we can compare some benches on a level playing field - anyone else up for it ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> whats the difference between the 9590 and an OC'd 8350?


bining


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> whats the difference between the 9590 and an OC'd 8350?
> 
> 
> 
> bining
Click to expand...

stock clocks.

You might need to undervolt/underclock a 9590 on mediocre boards too.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Wouldn't recommend any MSI or ASrock boards?


*A Gigabyte 970 it has 2x more Copper*


----------



## The Stilt

No infact you don´t want to use FX-9K series CPUs on mainstream boards, regardless of the clocks.

FX-8350 & FX-8370

P0 PState: 4000MHz
TDP: 125W
TDC: 94.6 - 95.3A (FX-8370 / FX-8350)

FX-9590

P2 PState: 4000MHz
TDP: 166W
TDC: 114.4A

FX-9370

P2 PState: 3800MHz
TDP: 167.4W
TDC: 114.6A


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No infact you don´t want to use FX-9K series CPUs on mainstream boards, regardless of the clocks.
> 
> FX-8350 & FX-8370
> 
> P0 PState: 4000MHz
> TDP: 125W
> TDC: 94.6 - 95.3A (FX-8370 / FX-8350)
> 
> FX-9590
> 
> P2 PState: 4000MHz
> TDP: 166W
> TDC: 114.4A
> 
> FX-9370
> 
> P2 PState: 3800MHz
> TDP: 167.4W
> TDC: 114.6A


What is this sorcery, Btw @The Stilt Took your recommendations on prime and I have to say its been working I'm getting into a 24hr run. Thank you


----------



## The Stilt

Thank me after you have passed the 24 hour marathon, if you still find it necessary


----------



## snipekill2445

Only reason I'd look at buying a 9590 is if you wanted a guaranteed 5ghz 24/7 overclock


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Thank me after you have passed the 24 hour marathon, if you still find it necessary


I've passed 20 Ibt avx on very high, Im at 3hrs so far 58-60 core 52c vrms I just checked.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Only reason I'd look at buying a 9590 is if you wanted a guaranteed 5ghz 24/7 overclock


There is no guaranteed 5GHz overclock on FX-9590. They are rated to do 4.7GHz, while two units can hit 5GHz when the other two are power gated.


----------



## superstition222

I've been using 700-900 range but without them being in place. I'm curious about what makes in place more stressful. Wouldn't running out of place be a better test of RAM? How does it weaken the stress on the CPU? Is running in place designed to avoid confusion over bad RAM versus bad CPU settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Allen*
> If the "Run FFTs in-place" box is checked, then the results of the FFTs are stored over the FFT points. That basically means that it uses the same RAM area over and over and only uses enough to do the calculations. If the box is unchecked then Prime95 cycles through RAM as it runs through the tests and the total amount of RAM used is the value in "Memory to use (in MB)".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> however Prime95 has significantly more frequent error checking and more constant loading. Linpack idles between each loop and smaller the problem size is more time is spent in low-load condition, allowing the temperatures to drop.


Could those idling periods, in between heavy loading, expose certain instabilities, like a power supply that has less than great performance?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is no guaranteed 5GHz overclock on FX-9590. They are rated to do 4.7GHz, while two units can hit 5GHz when the other two are power gated.


Oh I see, that makes sense


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ying H*
> General speaking, for small FFT orders (for example, float complex FFT < ~19 depends on platform (cache size)), there is no difference between in-place and out-of-place cases performance. Because for such orders, the memory buffer used by FFT function is small (~equal to vector length) and can be in-cache, FFT is calculated in the buffer and then result is copied to the destination so for in-cache cases it doesnt matter where to copy to src or to dst vector.
> 
> For rather large orders (>19) in-place version is faster because internally FFT uses buffer of smaller size (less than input vector length).


So, in place is more stressful for the CPU but out of place may be better for exposing NB/memory related instability?


----------



## Kalistoval

I remember @mus1mus recommending HCI Memtest for memory. I also iirc @The Stilt recommends HCI Memtest over most.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I remember @mus1mus recommending HCI Memtest for memory. I also iirc @The Stilt recommends HCI Memtest over most.


For finding actual faults with the RAM, yes. But, for seeing if the NB Core and such are correctly set... The RAM can have no defects but an overclock can still be unstable if the RAM settings aren't right. What I'm wondering is if in-place FFTs will not show instability related to those settings as well as out-of-place.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I've been using 700-900 range but without them being in place. I'm curious about what makes in place more stressful. Wouldn't running out of place be a better test of RAM? How does it weaken the stress on the CPU? Is running in place designed to avoid confusion over bad RAM versus bad CPU settings?
> 
> Could those idling periods, in between heavy loading, expose certain instabilities, like a power supply that has less than great performance?


Linpack basically idles ~20% of the trial time (time to solve the given problem), which is extremely excess. While you should definitely test the VRM for it´s transient / load-step capabilities, the idling with Linpack based tests is far from optimal for the purpose. Prime95 releases and re-engages the load as well between the FFT sizes, but the dead time between the tests is a fraction of the dead time Linpack based tests have. So Linpack doesn´t have an advantage in this aspect either. Besides on high-end modern VRMs, which you will be using for high overclocks anyway the transient response and the load-step is basically least of your worries.

It is highly recommended to test the DRAM by using a dedicated program, since neither Prime95 or Linpack is designed to do that.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It is highly recommended to test the DRAM by using a dedicated program, since neither Prime95 or Linpack is designed to do that.


Thanks for the info about Linpack. As far as RAM goes, a dedicated program is important for finding physical defects in RAM but isn't it better to run Prime with out of place FFTs and high memory allocation to uncover unstable RAM and/or NB Core settings? If the FFTs are in-place that means they're running from the L2 cache exclusively, right? Or, will some regular RAM be used which would expose any NB Core/RAM setting instability?


----------



## mus1mus

HCI Memtest is good. But Linux-Native Google Stress App is a BETTER and FASTER way to test RAM stability.

Luckily, most of us use 8GB of RAM so HCI doesn't really take a lot of time to finish. But if you have 16GB and over, to be divided by the number of threads, GOOGLE STRESS APP is highly recommended as you can thoroughly test the RAM in an HOUR and expose instabilities HCI may not show in over 5 hours. That is if you are willing to delve into Linux First.

Aida CACHE only test is very good as well for Intel. Didn't really spend a lot of time evaluating it with the FX but it can easily show instabilities as well.

Final step of PRIME Blend is the way to go nevertheless.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> HCI Memtest is good. But Linux-Native Google Stress App is a BETTER and FASTER way to test RAM stability.
> 
> Luckily, most of us use 8GB of RAM so HCI doesn't really take a lot of time to finish. But if you have 16GB and over, to be divided by the number of threads, GOOGLE STRESS APP is highly recommended as you can thoroughly test the RAM in an HOUR and expose instabilities HCI may not show in over 5 hours. That is if you are willing to delve into Linux First.
> 
> Aida CACHE only test is very good as well for Intel. Didn't really spend a lot of time evaluating it with the FX but it can easily show instabilities as well.
> 
> Final step of PRIME Blend is the way to go nevertheless.


Im going to try that app is it ok to run linux from a usb and then use the test?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Final step of PRIME Blend is the way to go nevertheless.


So your suggestion is to run a memory tester then run The Stilt's in-place FFTs for an hour then run Prime Blend?

It seems weird that Google would develop something just for Linux but I guess that's part of their Chrome OS thing.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Im going to try that app is it ok to run linux from a usb and then use the test?


That's probably the best way to stress test because it keeps Windows from getting corrupted, especially if doing memory overclocking.


----------



## mus1mus

As with OC'ing, it's always a wise idea to start with the CPU. You can then OC the Cache. Last should be the RAM.

To test, I can run 2 hours of X265 or X264 encoding for just the core. Or anything that floats your boat really.

Then mix CPU-NB. Test with Prime for an hour or two.

Then proceed to the RAM.

Prime Blend for not less than 2 hours to ice the game. Or go overnight.

Edit: GSAT can be run from a usb stick. But slower


----------



## superstition222

I always start with RAM first, then the CPU, then test the RAM once more. But, if I were testing in Linux from a USB stick I can see why worrying about Windows corruption wouldn't be an issue so RAM stability wouldn't be the biggest priority.

What does running Prime Blend accomplish, though? If you use The Stilt's one hour of in-place FFTs what else is needed besides a RAM tester? The only other thing I can think of is to heat up the GPU to see if that will destabilize the overclock due to increased load on the PSU and/or heat in the case.


----------



## mus1mus

While I can't speak with the same tone as the Stilt, I can say from experience that Blend really tests the whole system.

Small FFT uses very little RAM. So Cache may not be tested well in the process. I may be wrong though.

While Blend is harder on the Cache and gives the RAM some needed workout. While also not really pushing the limits of the core.

Adding the GPU into the mix is a little Yes and No.

Yes, you add heat and load. But you are better off buying a quality and up to spec PSU when OC'ing. So does making sure you have enough cooling to support your goal.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Adding the GPU into the mix is a little Yes and No. Yes, you add heat and load. But you are better off buying a quality and up to spec PSU when OC'ing. So does making sure you have enough cooling to support your goal.


I got better voltages for overclocks when I had my radiator outside of my case (and also with the side panel off and a ceiling fan going when I was on air for the CPU) so it seems like having higher ambient heat in the case can destabilize things, especially if you have GPUs that internally swirl the air around. If your have your GPUs in the loop then the PSU is definitely the main issue, provided that your loop doesn't have radiators blowing hot air into the case in which case the GPU heat could change the internal ambient.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys,

I finally found the problem of my SSD..

It turned out that the newest firmware causes incompatibility problems with the AMD chipset for some reason. So i am stuck at this poor benchmark result until Samsung brings a new firmware that solves the problem.

Here is the source: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2549318/samsung-850-pro-ssd-256-slower-firmware-update-exm02b6q-original-firmware-exm01b6q-worked-perfect.html

I asked Sean Webster who apparently is an " storage reviewer" and he said that it was the AMD chipset that is slow... even when i provided proof that his claims are not true he persisted and told me this:
" I know because I reviewed these drives...I am a storage reviewer, this is my job...I also review storage products behind the scenes for companies on a contractual basis. I know what I am talking about. "

As an storage reviewer, shouldn't he know this problem by now..?









According to him there are power saving features that can slow down the SSD performance, i couldn't find any but if anyone knows what he is talking about plz let me know


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I got better voltages for overclocks when I had my radiator outside of my case (and also with the side panel off and a ceiling fan going when I was on air for the CPU) so it seems like having higher ambient heat in the case can destabilize things, especially if you have GPUs that internally swirl the air around. If your have your GPUs in the loop then the PSU is definitely the main issue, provided that your loop doesn't have radiators blowing hot air into the case in which case the GPU heat could change the internal ambient.


Hot temperature is more of Silicon's worst companion. They lose efficiency with temps.

But seriously, you should consider OC'ing when buying a PSU. You will get better results.

@Hurr, there's an option such as ASPM.

http://rog.asus.com/253522013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-extreme-performance-tuning-guide/

You can check if the kitty has that option or anything abbreviated with an M.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But seriously, you should consider OC'ing when buying a PSU. You will get better results.


I guess my 1200W BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 isn't up to the task.


----------



## mus1mus

Tell you what, my Seasonic X-1250 heats up with a 4790K and a 290 at peak clocks.

I might do a temp test on that fella with a Hexa Intel OC'd and a 290 at 1350.

On my FX, when in Hybrid mode, the fan will spin when stressing the FX. Consider it won't spin at less than 50% loading.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally found the problem of my SSD..
> 
> It turned out that the newest firmware causes incompatibility problems with the AMD chipset for some reason. So i am stuck at this poor benchmark result until Samsung brings a new firmware that solves the problem.
> 
> Here is the source: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2549318/samsung-850-pro-ssd-256-slower-firmware-update-exm02b6q-original-firmware-exm01b6q-worked-perfect.html
> 
> I asked Sean Webster who apparently is an " storage reviewer" and he said that it was the AMD chipset that is slow... even when i provided proof that his claims are not true he persisted and told me this:
> " I know because I reviewed these drives...I am a storage reviewer, this is my job...I also review storage products behind the scenes for companies on a contractual basis. I know what I am talking about. "
> 
> As an storage reviewer, shouldn't he know this problem by now..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to him there are power saving features that can slow down the SSD performance, i couldn't find any but if anyone knows what he is talking about plz let me know


Well, every human has a job, but also every human can make mistakes. So the assertion "this is what i do for a living, hence i am always right", isn't factual proof that in this case he is right.

About the AMD chipset being slow. I am on my 3rd SSD. I 've taken screenshots from all of them with CrystalDiskMark results and when i compared them with online reviews that were made by the reviewers (typically using Intel motherboards), my results were always inline with what they were showing on their own CrystalMark results.

I don't do storage reviews for a living, but i still have said screenshots and i am not blind.


----------



## mus1mus

What if he says, "this is what I do and what I am designed to do" in a crooked slow pitched voice?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What if he says, "this is what I do and what I am designed to do" in a crooked slow pitched voice?


I am 90% sure that i should recognize these words as famous from a song or film or something, but alas, i don't!







I know one thing. When one chipset is slow, it's always slow and for everyone.

These are my results from Crucial BX100 250GB:



^ What's the problem with them? If it was Intel, it would be how much faster exactly? 20 MB/s? And what's the variability/margin of error included?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What if he says, "this is what I do and what I am designed to do" in a crooked slow pitched voice?


LMAO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What if he says, "this is what I do and what I am designed to do" in a crooked slow pitched voice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am 90% sure that i should recognize these words as famous from a song or film or something, but alas, i don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know one thing. When one chipset is slow, it's always slow and for everyone.
> *
> These are my results from Crucial BX100 250GB:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ What's the problem with them? If it was Intel, it would be how much faster exactly? 20 MB/s? And what's the variability/margin of error included?


Exactly my point.

With my 840 EVO i had much better scores than with the 850 EVO and Pro with the latest firmware.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























As you can see the 840 EVO has a much higher IOPS than the 850 EVO and Pro, even when rapid mode is enabled the 840 EVO is still faster than the 850 series.
which i can only conclude that its the Firmware that is the cause of this.

I know that i never see these scores in real live usage but still, i don't like it and i had this before on my 840 EVO just before it died on me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quit pondering guys. Have a laugh.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/9950_50#post_24687630


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> With my 840 EVO i had much better scores than with the 850 EVO and Pro with the latest firmware.
> 
> As you can see the 840 EVO has a much higher IOPS than the 850 EVO and Pro, even when rapid mode is enabled the 840 EVO is still faster than the 850 series.
> which i can only conclude that its the Firmware that is the cause of this.
> 
> I know that i never see these scores in real live usage but still, i don't like it and i had this before on my 840 EVO just before it died on me.


Yeah, it's clearly abnormal to attribute your 850 problems, simply to "AMD chipset" or your 840 would show the same (and worse) problems too... I actually just redid CrystalMark with updated version (the previous one is from 3.0.2)

So this is what i get with 5.0.1


This is Crystal Mark 3.0.3 with Z97 on the same SSD from review



http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/storage/solid-state-drives/4863-crucial-bx100-250gb-ssd-review?showall=&start=7

Where can i see that the Intel chipset on the Z97 is faster? And i am not even using AMD SATA drivers. If one also takes into consideration that there is a SSD variability in performance (they can't all perform EXACTLY the same), attributing your 850 woes to the chipset, isn't holding much water.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quit pondering guys. Have a laugh.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/9950_50#post_24687630


I 've never run Firestrike, but i figured it out. You talked of graphics score, which is practically identical (depending on the GPU). He didn't notice that and instead thought of the overall score. So you made it visible (that's how i figured it out).







Yeah, i suppose someone who runs Firestrike should know what the "graphics score" is.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But seriously, you should consider OC'ing when buying a PSU. You will get better results.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my 1200W BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 isn't up to the task.
Click to expand...

how is your DPP 10 1200? Have you ever loaded it near to the 1200 mark? I have the 850w unit and i am sending it on warranty as it is tripping at 750w.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quit pondering guys. Have a laugh.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/9950_50#post_24687630


Nice one Mus







zeooter needs a bit more edumacation.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally found the problem of my SSD..
> 
> It turned out that the newest firmware causes incompatibility problems with the AMD chipset for some reason. So i am stuck at this poor benchmark result until Samsung brings a new firmware that solves the problem.
> 
> Here is the source: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2549318/samsung-850-pro-ssd-256-slower-firmware-update-exm02b6q-original-firmware-exm01b6q-worked-perfect.html
> 
> I asked Sean Webster who apparently is an " storage reviewer" and he said that it was the AMD chipset that is slow... even when i provided proof that his claims are not true he persisted and told me this:
> " I know because I reviewed these drives...I am a storage reviewer, this is my job...I also review storage products behind the scenes for companies on a contractual basis. I know what I am talking about. "
> 
> As an storage reviewer, shouldn't he know this problem by now..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to him there are power saving features that can slow down the SSD performance, i couldn't find any but if anyone knows what he is talking about plz let me know


Hey I can bench my ssd what program do you want me to use


----------



## djleakyg

Not to pull away from the conversation but I have a question about some older Phenom II's. Let me know what you think A friend of mine is trying to offload some older hardware and I said I was interested & made an offer. From what I can tell, he has a PIIX6 1100T, PIIX4 840(not sure if it is a Propus or Zosma), somewhere between 8GB and 16 GB of DDR3 1333 or 1600(Fairly sure its Kingston), two MSI 880 G E45's, a couple decent coolers (Seidon 120M and some Prolimatech cooler), decent PSU's good brands with warranty still (one PC Power & Cooling, the other is I want to say is Antec), some decent cases I think they are circa 2009 Antec Mid towers (nothing crazy, just easy chassis ), and a few other small things. He wants $150 for all of this stuff and I think that is a good deal. What do you guys think? My plans are to OC pretty heavily with one and make a server out of the other.


----------



## Kalistoval

Pretty sure those arnt good boards but everything else sounds good for the price if its all together.


----------



## djleakyg

Yeah I'm not super stoked about the boards either. I have some newer AMD boards I can throw those chips into. I am going to get getting a 970 or 990 Gaming from MSI rather soon here and I will retire my 970A G46 to the 1100T I think.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Hey I can bench my ssd what program do you want me to use


That would be awesome, i did run the Samsung magician bench rapid mode enabled and disabled and i did AS SSD benchmark which netted me the same results so it doesn't matter i think.

I went to the retail store and spoke with an Samsung rep and he also said it was weird so he gave me an telephone number i could call and they would help me step bu step


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> how is your DPP 10 1200? Have you ever loaded it near to the 1200 mark? I have the 850w unit and i am sending it on warranty as it is tripping at 750w.


Excellent PSU. No complaints. No, I haven't done even a 900 watt load.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That would be awesome, i did run the Samsung magician bench rapid mode enabled and disabled and i did AS SSD benchmark which netted me the same results so it doesn't matter i think.
> 
> I went to the retail store and spoke with an Samsung rep and he also said it was weird so he gave me an telephone number i could call and they would help me step bu step


In AS SSD how many GB did you use?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So, I've been able to test the GTX 980 KPE a little now, and I really like the card....

I've managed about 1510/7740 overclock so far on stock volts.

I'm going to see how the hardware based +25mv switches (2 for a total of 50mv+) do for me tonight, versus using software, as that seems to be a little quarky.

I am posting here to share my perspective on using NVIDIA GPU with AMD CPU for the first time since 2006, lol

The GTX card makes for about a 300 point higher physics score in FS than I had with my Fury, and a 400 point higher combined score, same settings....
Looks like the overhead issue with AMD is somewhat true?

I also notice that in games, my CPU usage is higher, despite the GTX technically being a slower card (though based on my actual game testing, I am noticing no performance losses from the Fury).

I have to admit, I am really impressed with the flexibility of this card. It's also very forgiving with overclocking (though has taken me a bit to learn NVIDIA's modern era of boost clock, power management, etc).

AMD overclocking is more straight forward.... crank voltage, crank fan, crank power limit, increase clock speed until it artifacts or crashes. Usually causing the need for several restarts, especially from VRAM black screens....

With NVIDIA, it's like..... increase TDP limit, increase clock offset, check boost clock, check for throttling, increase clock speed until artifacts or boost is not stable, then increase TDP, or try some voltage, but not too much... etc....
It takes some getting used to for sure, but I am having a blast with this thing, and I have to be honest, GTA V seems so much smoother with a true 4k 60Hz experience, than the Fury did at it;s HDMI 1.4 limited 30Hz.....

Anyone else had good experience with NVIDIA GPU on AMD CPU? I actually read an article that said if you are running an FX CPU, that NVIDIA GPU's are your best bet......


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> a true 4k 60Hz experience, than the Fury did at it;s HDMI 1.4 limited 30Hz.....


One can get 4K 60Hz via the Displayport port, though, right?

I'd rather get two 390s on sale and Crossfire them.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That would be awesome, i did run the Samsung magician bench rapid mode enabled and disabled and i did AS SSD benchmark which netted me the same results so it doesn't matter i think.
> 
> I went to the retail store and spoke with an Samsung rep and he also said it was weird so he gave me an telephone number i could call and they would help me step bu step


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


See, the same low IOPS... Its because of the EXM02B6Q firmware..

I have mailed Samsung about this matter and send my system information in order to fix this 850 EVO/Pro firmware gimping..

As soon as i know more i will post it


----------



## Kalistoval

okay! what is it supposed to be at I'm clueless about it


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> One can get 4K 60Hz via the Displayport port, though, right?
> 
> I'd rather get two 390s on sale and Crossfire them.


True, but not on my 55" 4k tv.

And i crossfired 390's before, and it just gets so hot... Though it did perform great.

I go through gpu's like socks!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No infact you don´t want to use FX-9K series CPUs on mainstream boards, regardless of the clocks.
> 
> FX-8350 & FX-8370
> 
> P0 PState: 4000MHz
> TDP: 125W
> TDC: 94.6 - 95.3A (FX-8370 / FX-8350)
> 
> FX-9590
> 
> P2 PState: 4000MHz
> TDP: 166W
> TDC: 114.4A
> 
> FX-9370
> 
> P2 PState: 3800MHz
> TDP: 167.4W
> TDC: 114.6A


A 9590 would never run at 4Ghz anyway, irrelevant. AMD's power saving states are not accurate enough to bother with any of them, they just jump from minimum clocks to max turbo with any real load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tell you what, my Seasonic X-1250 heats up with a 4790K and a 290 at peak clocks.
> 
> I might do a temp test on that fella with a Hexa Intel OC'd and a 290 at 1350.
> 
> On my FX, when in Hybrid mode, the fan will spin when stressing the FX. Consider it won't spin at less than 50% loading.


AX1200 with a Intel Octa @4.6/1.35v and 2x FuryX with a 9590 in place of the intel before that, and even a heavily OC'd 8320 with a 7990 and 7970 before that.

If you have a 1200w+ PSU and it is having any sort of issues with a 115* board and one GPU, throw it out and buy another immediately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> a true 4k 60Hz experience, than the Fury did at it;s HDMI 1.4 limited 30Hz.....
> 
> 
> 
> One can get 4K 60Hz via the Displayport port, though, right?
> 
> I'd rather get two 390s on sale and Crossfire them.
Click to expand...

Of course.

Some people are just silly and try to use a TV for gaming.

Finished the project, moving on to the other two servers which while using 970A boards don't have FX in them.









http://www.overclock.net/t/731801/post-your-server/3330#post_24686561


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So, I've been able to test the GTX 980 KPE a little now, and I really like the card....
> 
> Anyone else had good experience with NVIDIA GPU on AMD CPU? I actually read an article that said if you are running an FX CPU, that NVIDIA GPU's are your best bet......


I passed like 1 month ago from x260 1GB to GTX 750Ti 2GB and all is fine (in fact Skyrim now works perfectly because of the extra VRAM). What impressed me is that i had no BSOD at all and so i am not changing these drivers any time soon. The only negative thing, but it may be placebo, is that i had the feeling that there was a slight difference in video image. Something about the colours, but more about sharpness. The first minutes after installation (haven't used an Nvidia card since NV6600 days), is that the image was slightly less sharp. But without being able to make a side to side comparison and on the same monitor, it's just an impression. Of course now i am used to it, so i don't notice anything.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 9590 would never run at 4Ghz anyway, irrelevant. AMD's power saving states are not accurate enough to bother with any of them, they just jump from minimum clocks to max turbo with any real load.


Irrelevant, how? Those are the figures the chip is rated to, which are just as valid as the nominal TDP rating.

The whole point being that no matter how much you underclock or undervolt the FX-9K parts, they will always consume significantly more power at the same settings as an equivalent FX-8K series part at the same clocks. All FX-9K parts have abnormally high SIDD, which is the reason AMD was able to release them clocked so high. Eventhou the equally binned normal silicon, with normal leakage characteristics could do the same clocks at lower power consumption, they couldn´t do it with voltage levels AMD would consider safe.

Unlike the end-user, AMD must take account the load-line specifications built in the infrastructure specifications and so on. If a chip with normal leakage characteristics requires 1.45V in order to pass AMD qualifications at 4700MHz, they would have to rate it to ~1.625V default voltage just to comply with their own specifications (1.3mOhm RLL).

The FX-9K series is an abomination and if it wouldn´t exist, the dies now sold as FX-9K series would have been scrapped before even leaving the Dresden fab.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> okay! what is it supposed to be at I'm clueless about it


this is the score you suppose to see:


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> whats the difference between the 9590 and an OC'd 8350?
> 
> 
> 
> bining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stock clocks.
> 
> You might need to undervolt/underclock a 9590 on mediocre boards too.
Click to expand...

I meant more, whats the difference power wise. a 9590 at 4.7 and 1.47v is going to draw the same power as a 8350 at 4.7 and 1.47v. so if a board can run a OC'd 8350 it can run a 9590


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 9590 would never run at 4Ghz anyway, irrelevant. AMD's power saving states are not accurate enough to bother with any of them, they just jump from minimum clocks to max turbo with any real load.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, how? Those are the figures the chip is rated to, which are just as valid as the nominal TDP rating.
> 
> The whole point being that no matter how much you underclock or undervolt the FX-9K parts, they will always consume significantly more power at the same settings as an equivalent FX-8K series part at the same clocks. All FX-9K parts have abnormally high SIDD, which is the reason AMD was able to release them clocked so high. Eventhou the equally binned normal silicon, with normal leakage characteristics could do the same clocks at lower power consumption, they couldn´t do it with voltage levels AMD would consider safe.
> 
> Unlike the end-user, AMD must take account the load-line specifications built in the infrastructure specifications and so on. If a chip with normal leakage characteristics requires 1.45V in order to pass AMD qualifications at 4700MHz, they would have to rate it to ~1.625V default voltage just to comply with their own specifications (1.3mOhm RLL).
> 
> The FX-9K series is an abomination and if it wouldn´t exist, the dies now sold as FX-9K series would have been scrapped before even leaving the Dresden fab.
Click to expand...

Mhmm. K.

Buy the chips and try again. It does not work out that way in practice. You're spouting FUD.

You do not buy a 9590 to underclock it, you buy it to compete with overclocked 83** chips. Bring an 8320/50/70 up to 9590 levels and see how it compares on it's home turf, the only turf it'll play on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> whats the difference between the 9590 and an OC'd 8350?
> 
> 
> 
> bining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stock clocks.
> 
> You might need to undervolt/underclock a 9590 on mediocre boards too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant more, whats the difference power wise. a 9590 at 4.7 and 1.47v is going to draw the same power as a 8350 at 4.7 and 1.47v. so if a board can run a OC'd 8350 it can run a 9590
Click to expand...

While true, the act of binning means that there is a good possibility that it will run at those higher clocks with less voltage. And it's guaranteed to run at those clocks without voiding warranty.

That's all the 9590 provides over any other FX-8 chip.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 9590 would never run at 4Ghz anyway, irrelevant. AMD's power saving states are not accurate enough to bother with any of them, they just jump from minimum clocks to max turbo with any real load.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, how? Those are the figures the chip is rated to, which are just as valid as the nominal TDP rating.
> 
> The whole point being that no matter how much you underclock or undervolt the FX-9K parts, they will always consume significantly more power at the same settings as an equivalent FX-8K series part at the same clocks. All FX-9K parts have abnormally high SIDD, which is the reason AMD was able to release them clocked so high. Eventhou the equally binned normal silicon, with normal leakage characteristics could do the same clocks at lower power consumption, they couldn´t do it with voltage levels AMD would consider safe.
> 
> Unlike the end-user, AMD must take account the load-line specifications built in the infrastructure specifications and so on. If a chip with normal leakage characteristics requires 1.45V in order to pass AMD qualifications at 4700MHz, they would have to rate it to ~1.625V default voltage just to comply with their own specifications (1.3mOhm RLL).
> 
> The FX-9K series is an abomination and if it wouldn´t exist, the dies now sold as FX-9K series would have been scrapped before even leaving the Dresden fab.
Click to expand...

my









Why would you go with a 9k part if you where going to underclock it (for efficiency) isn't that the entire point of the e versions any how? so much so that the parts are there at lower voltages and binned for such the thing. meaning you would be going about that the wrong way.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 9590 would never run at 4Ghz anyway, irrelevant. AMD's power saving states are not accurate enough to bother with any of them, they just jump from minimum clocks to max turbo with any real load.
> AX1200 with a Intel Octa @4.6/1.35v and 2x FuryX with a 9590 in place of the intel before that, and even a heavily OC'd 8320 with a 7990 and 7970 before that.
> 
> If you have a 1200w+ PSU and it is having any sort of issues with a 115* board and one GPU, throw it out and buy another immediately.
> Of course.
> 
> Some people are just silly and try to use a TV for gaming.
> 
> Finished the project, moving on to the other two servers which while using 970A boards don't have FX in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/731801/post-your-server/3330#post_24686561


Why would using a 55" 4K TV in the comfort of my own living room, be silly?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Mhmm. K.
> 
> Buy the chips and try again. It does not work out that way in practice. You're spouting FUD.
> 
> You do not buy a 9590 to underclock it, you buy it to compete with overclocked 83** chips. Bring an 8320/50/70 up to 9590 levels and see how it compares on it's home turf, the only turf it'll play on.
> While true, the act of binning means that there is a good possibility that it will run at those higher clocks with less voltage. And it's guaranteed to run at those clocks without voiding warranty.
> 
> That's all the 9590 provides over any other FX-8 chip.












Want to bet?

A FX-9370 vs. FX-8370E for example, both clocked to 4.6GHz at identical voltage? Power consumption during Prime95 of both the chips measured with DCR (over inductor) and verified with a clamp meter? I´ll even give you 5% (difference in power draw) ahead?

It´s good to see that you have retired.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A 9590 would never run at 4Ghz anyway, irrelevant. AMD's power saving states are not accurate enough to bother with any of them, they just jump from minimum clocks to max turbo with any real load.
> AX1200 with a Intel Octa @4.6/1.35v and 2x FuryX with a 9590 in place of the intel before that, and even a heavily OC'd 8320 with a 7990 and 7970 before that.
> 
> If you have a 1200w+ PSU and it is having any sort of issues with a 115* board and one GPU, throw it out and buy another immediately.
> Of course.
> 
> Some people are just silly and try to use a TV for gaming.
> 
> Finished the project, moving on to the other two servers which while using 970A boards don't have FX in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/731801/post-your-server/3330#post_24686561
> 
> 
> 
> Why would using a 55" 4K TV in the comfort of my own living room, be silly?
Click to expand...

It is all about latency vs refresh rate couldn't find a better explanation than Here

Its why I wont play FPS games on a tv however will play something that is less real time demanding.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It is all about latency vs refresh rate couldn't find a better explanation than Here
> 
> Its why I wont play FPS games on a tv however will play something that is less real time demanding.


I play everything that is _not_ real time demanding at 4K resolution with 35-70FPS (though I use vsync or frame limiting to avoid tearing after 60FPS. This includes single player/campaign FPS games.

For anything demanding, (BF4/Crysis 3/FC4 multiplayer) I generally just use 1440p and 120hz and have no issues at all. I suppose I'm not the elitist that some are with that stuff, but I have never noticed any latency issues at all, except for with my Fury card that had me limited to 30Hz at 4k, as stated previously.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> It is all about latency vs refresh rate couldn't find a better explanation than Here
> 
> Its why I wont play FPS games on a tv however will play something that is less real time demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I play everything that is _not_ real time demanding at 4K resolution with 35-70FPS (though I use vsync or frame limiting to avoid tearing after 60FPS. This includes single player/campaign FPS games.
> 
> For anything demanding, (BF4/Crysis 3/FC4 multiplayer) I generally just use 1440p and 120hz and have no issues at all. I suppose I'm not the elitist that some are with that stuff, but I have never noticed any latency issues at all, except for with my Fury card that had me limited to 30Hz at 4k, as stated previously.
Click to expand...

Everything he said, plus most TVs, especially ones you can get "cheap" frankly suuuuck at color replication compared to a good monitor (Death to TN and all that jazz while we're at it), and their (by nature of being a TV) complicated input circuits just add on to it all.

Oh, also, HDMI is simply bad to support morally. They charge royalties for every connector, inflating the price of electronics, while being worse than DisplayPort (which cost nothing to use) in literally everything including physical connector.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everything he said, plus most TVs, especially ones you can get "cheap" frankly suuuuck at color replication compared to a good monitor (Death to TN and all that jazz while we're at it), and their (by nature of being a TV) complicated input circuits just add on to it all.
> 
> Oh, also, HDMI is simply bad to support morally. They charge royalties for every connector, inflating the price of electronics, while being worse than DisplayPort (which cost nothing to use) in literally everything including physical connector.


Well, it'd be a different story if more TV manufacturers supported DP, but since I've already made the $1500 investment, I'm going to sit tight with HDMI 2.0.

It's an expensive setup, but the eye candy at 4k is just insane.

I have a friend who plays a lot of GTA V on PS4, and his first viewing of the game on my setup blew him away.

My PC is definitely a gaming rig, but it also acts as a homework box for my wife many times, and as the entertainment system for the family/kids.

It's going to be our dj station and "4k fireplace" at Christmas too


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, it'd be a different story if more TV manufacturers supported DP, but since I've already made the $1500 investment, I'm going to sit tight with HDMI 2.0.
> 
> It's an expensive setup, but the eye candy at 4k is just insane.
> 
> I have a friend who plays a lot of GTA V on PS4, and his first viewing of the game on my setup blew him away.
> 
> My PC is definitely a gaming rig, but it also acts as a homework box for my wife many times, and as the entertainment system for the family/kids.
> 
> It's going to be our dj station and "4k fireplace" at Christmas too


4K fireplace haha!!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> 4K fireplace haha!!


Yep, grandma thinks it's real, and the heat coming out my rig running it makes it feel even more real


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Everything he said, plus most TVs, especially ones you can get "cheap" frankly suuuuck at color replication compared to a good monitor (Death to TN and all that jazz while we're at it), and their (by nature of being a TV) complicated input circuits just add on to it all.
> 
> Oh, also, HDMI is simply bad to support morally. They charge royalties for every connector, inflating the price of electronics, while being worse than DisplayPort (which cost nothing to use) in literally everything including physical connector.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it'd be a different story if more TV manufacturers supported DP, but since I've already made the $1500 investment, I'm going to sit tight with HDMI 2.0.
> 
> It's an expensive setup, but the eye candy at 4k is just insane.
> 
> I have a friend who plays a lot of GTA V on PS4, and his first viewing of the game on my setup blew him away.
> 
> My PC is definitely a gaming rig, but it also acts as a homework box for my wife many times, and as the entertainment system for the family/kids.
> 
> It's going to be our dj station and "4k fireplace" at Christmas too
Click to expand...

Ya, just sucks.

If I get a 4K, it'll likely be an NEC or something (45" 'monitors' anyone? Complete with DP/DVI inputs), one that I can slot a mini computer into so all it needs is a power plug and an Ethernet jack. We just got a bunch of their 1080 models at work and they're so pretty.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is no guaranteed 5GHz overclock on FX-9590. They are rated to do 4.7GHz, while two units can hit 5GHz when the other two are power gated.


Could you expand some more on what you mean with regards to the 8350/8370 being power gated compared to 9370/9590?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Irrelevant, how? Those are the figures the chip is rated to, which are just as valid as the nominal TDP rating.
> 
> The whole point being that no matter how much you underclock or undervolt the FX-9K parts, they will always consume significantly more power at the same settings as an equivalent FX-8K series part at the same clocks. All FX-9K parts have abnormally high SIDD, which is the reason AMD was able to release them clocked so high. Eventhou the equally binned normal silicon, with normal leakage characteristics could do the same clocks at lower power consumption, they couldn´t do it with voltage levels AMD would consider safe.
> 
> *Unlike the end-user, AMD must take account the load-line specifications built in the infrastructure specifications and so on. If a chip with normal leakage characteristics requires 1.45V in order to pass AMD qualifications at 4700MHz, they would have to rate it to ~1.625V default voltage just to comply with their own specifications (1.3mOhm RLL).*
> 
> The FX-9K series is an abomination and if it wouldn´t exist, the dies now sold as FX-9K series would have been scrapped before even leaving the Dresden fab.


My 8370 has a default (20x) P-State of ~1.287v and a turbo (21.5x) P-State of 1.425v... My chip clocks pretty well and seems to run (stable) crunching Rosetta/Seti (daily) at ~4950MHz with ~1.4v (load).

So AMD would need to spec my chip with around 1.6v(+) for 4700MHz.







This sample would probably overheat and freeze/hang while trying to keep cool running with that much vcore!


----------



## The Stilt

Would have won some money if KyadCK would have (yet) taken the bet, although the difference was smaller on this FX-9370 than I´ve measured on some of the FX-9590 samples.

Did a quick test without any charts or fancy, just to see if I have gone crazy and started to spread fud









*FX-9370 (P0 / Pb0 VID = 1.5125V)*
Clocks and voltage used = 4600MHz (23x200), 1.375V (-0.1375V offset, -75% RLL), default NB & HT

*FX-8370E (P0 VID = 1.1500V)*
Clocks and voltage used = 4600MHz (23x200), 1.375V (+0.225V offset, -75% RLL), default NB & HT

Test (same for both, obviously) = Prime95 28.7 (Custom: 768K - 896K, 10 minutes).

All of the readings were measured at ~10 minute mark.

FX-9370

DCR Imax = 138.25A
DCR Vdd (Imax capture point) = 1.369V
DCR Pmax (calculated) = 189.26425W
VRMIn Hall Imax (over EPS12V) = 20.11A
VRMIn Vdd (Imax capture point) = 12.09V
VRMIn Pmax (calculated) = 243.1299W
VDDCR Measured (under load): 1.381V

FX-8370E

DCR Imax = 122.75A
DCR Vdd (Imax capture point) = 1.369V
DCR Pmax (calculated) = 168.04475W
VRMIn Hall Imax (over EPS12V) = 17.57A
VRMIn Vdd (Imax capture point) = 12.10V
VRMIn Pmax (calculated) = 212.597W
VDDCR Measured (under load): 1.383V

The DCR readings include power (current) drawn by the CPU cores and nothing else. The reading were observed on ASUS C5F-Z board, by using the RC Diagram program (accesses CHL8328 controller directly). The Hall (clamp over conductor) measures the input power (current) fed to the VRM and that reading includes NB power consumption (< 10W) and VRM losses too.

So even with the 5% ahead I promised, I would have won by 7.62%


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Could you expand some more on what you mean with regards to the 8350/8370 being power gated compared to 9370/9590?
> My 8370 has a default (20x) P-State of ~1.287v and a turbo (21.5x) P-State of 1.425v... My chip clocks pretty well and seems to run (stable) crunching Rosetta/Seti (daily) at ~4950MHz with ~1.4v (load).
> 
> So AMD would need to spec my chip with around 1.6v(+) for 4700MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sample would probably overheat and freeze/hang while trying to keep cool running with that much vcore!


All FX CPUs require half of the compute units to be power gated (C6), before the maximum boost is allowed to activate. That´s the reason why C6 and Apm must be enabled if you wish ever to hit the maximum turbo frequency







FX-9K CPUs only have a single boosted PState (while all FX-8K Visheras have two), which means that the nominal frequency (4.7GHz for FX-9370 and 5GHz for FX-9590) will never activate unless at least half of the compute units are gated.

The AM3r2 infrastructure specifies the RLL (load-line resistance) of 1.3mOhms. This means that without any of the additional tolerances the voltage is allowed to droop by 130mV when the current draw of the CPU is 100.0A (e.g. from 1.35V to 1.22V). The additional tolerances for this specification are: maximum = +60mV, minimum = +10mV, nominal = +35mV.

So in case AMD had FX-8370 CPUs which require 1.30000V exactly to operate at their rated base clock of 4000MHz (P0):

94.6A (TDC of FX-8370 in P0) * (1.3/1000) = 0.12298V droop.

This would mean that these parts must be rated to 1.43298V (incl. the minimum tolerance of 10mV) to satisfy the minimum voltage requirement of 1.30000V while complying with the infrastructure specification.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Would have won some money if KyadCK would have (yet) taken the bet, although the difference was smaller on this FX-9370 than I´ve measured on some of the FX-9590 samples.
> 
> Did a quick test without any charts or fancy, just to see if I have gone crazy and started to spread fud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FX-9370 (P0 / Pb0 VID = 1.5125V)*
> Clocks and voltage used = 4600MHz (23x200), 1.375V (-0.1375V offset, -75% RLL), default NB & HT
> 
> *FX-8370E (P0 VID = 1.1500V)*
> Clocks and voltage used = 4600MHz (23x200), 1.375V (+0.225V offset, -75% RLL), default NB & HT
> 
> Test (same for both, obviously) = Prime95 28.7 (Custom: 768K - 896K, 10 minutes).
> 
> All of the readings were measured at ~10 minute mark.
> 
> FX-9370
> 
> DCR Imax = 138.25A
> DCR Vdd (Imax capture point) = 1.369V
> DCR Pmax (calculated) = 189.26425W
> VRMIn Hall Imax (over EPS12V) = 20.11A
> VRMIn Vdd (Imax capture point) = 12.09V
> VRMIn Pmax (calculated) = 243.1299W
> VDDCR Measured (under load): 1.381V
> 
> FX-8370E
> 
> DCR Imax = 122.75A
> DCR Vdd (Imax capture point) = 1.369V
> DCR Pmax (calculated) = 168.04475W
> VRMIn Hall Imax (over EPS12V) = 17.57A
> VRMIn Vdd (Imax capture point) = 12.10V
> VRMIn Pmax (calculated) = 212.597W
> VDDCR Measured (under load): 1.383V
> 
> The DCR readings include power (current) drawn by the CPU cores and nothing else. The reading were observed on ASUS C5F-Z board, by using the RC Diagram program (accesses CHL8328 controller directly). The Hall (clamp over conductor) measures the input power (current) fed to the VRM and that reading includes NB power consumption (< 10W) and VRM losses too.
> 
> So even with the 5% ahead I promised, I would have won by 7.62%


Can your 8370E not do 4.7? Can it not do 1.5v+? You seem determined to under-clock for no reason. Hit that volt wall like a man.


----------



## The Stilt

Underclock?
The FX-9370 is rated for 4.4GHz and the FX-8370E for 3.3GHz.

The FX-8370E can easily do higher, but I won´t be feeding 1.5V+ in it any time soon since it´s the best one I got.

Also do you realize the relative leakage / SIDD doesn´t change with the clocks or the voltage?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Underclock?
> The FX-9370 is rated for 4.4GHz and the FX-8370E for 3.3GHz.
> 
> The FX-8370E can easily do higher, but I won´t be feeding 1.5V+ in it any time soon since it´s the best one I got.
> 
> Also do you realize the relative leakage / SIDD doesn´t change with the clocks or the voltage?


Yes underclock. This was/is about the 9590, regardless of what you own.

Every chip can do 4.7, not every chip can even turbo to 5 on half. They certainly do not all do it at the same voltage. The question about binned chips are ones that are capable in the first place, and the amount of voltage it takes to do it. Not every chip is equal, not every chip has the same stock voltage. High and low leakage chips have been a thing in this thread since week 1. It's usually the high leakage ones that end up winning, provided you can cool them.

But given that your numbers in your 4.6 test are not close to your P-state calculated, I'm willing to bet it takes a nosedive when you push harder and that volt wall gets in your face. Which happens to be where the 9590 sits.

This still stands;
Quote:


> You do not buy a 9590 to underclock it, you buy it to compete with overclocked 83** chips. Bring an 8320/50/70 up to 9590 levels and see how it compares on it's home turf, the only turf it'll play on.


As for my retirement, I was a server admin, not an editor or forum mod. Quite irrelevant to the topic at hand. We can always jump into that topic if you'd like though, it's rare I get to talk anything about it since I've met maybe 3 people who both can keep up and care. I prefer virtualization and enterprise toys though, not the typical "I run Linux on a rack box".


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The FX-8370E can easily do higher, but I won´t be feeding 1.5V+ in it any time soon since it´s the best one I got.
> 
> Also do you realize the relative leakage / SIDD doesn´t change with the clocks or the voltage?


So I realize that my particular 8370 is a relative low leakage sample compared to how AMD actually bins the 9370/9590... But are you inferring that running a lower leakage FX sample more like a high leakage 9590 is going to be (noticeably) detrimental to nominal life span of the chip?

After thinking about that 130mv droop spec that you mentioned... I've decided to try and run/test my setup more like a 9590 but with boosted P-States across all cores. Set BIOS to 1.5v Vcore with LLC on regular along with current to 110%.

I'm going to see how it goes... Might need to bump up Vcore a little more.


----------



## KarathKasun

Anyone have information on average voltage needed for 4ghz on FX? I was under the impression it was 1.25v-1.35v, but I just ran into an FX 6300 that I can run at 4ghz with ~1.15v. Ran OCCT small FFT's for ~20 minutes with no problems, socket temps were ~70c and the on die readings were ~60c with the stock HSF.

Really need to get it on a good board with a good cooler and see how far it can go, assuming those readings are correct.


----------



## miklkit

I ran my 8370 at 4ghz once just for grins and chuckles and it ended up at 1.256vcore. It was in the exact same rig in my sig and it looked like this.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I ran my 8370 at 4ghz once just for grins and chuckles and it ended up at 1.256vcore. It was in the exact same rig in my sig and it looked like this.


1.23 v 4ghz 8370e

edit:: i think i win with this one lol


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Anyone have information on average voltage needed for 4ghz on FX? I was under the impression it was 1.25v-1.35v, but I just ran into an FX 6300 that I can run at 4ghz with ~1.15v. Ran OCCT small FFT's for ~20 minutes with no problems, socket temps were ~70c and the on die readings were ~60c with the stock HSF.
> 
> Really need to get it on a good board with a good cooler and see how far it can go, assuming those readings are correct.


I believe your estimates are right, but remember a 6300 has 1 module less, so you could assume AMD disabled the weakest module to turn it into a 6300 instead of an 83xx chip. Plus they would use less current, less thermal power loss, etc. leading to lower vCore.

I forget my journey past 4 GHz, but I wouldn't be surprised if comes closer to 1.4v, this of course, depends on your LLC too.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Anyone have information on average voltage needed for 4ghz on FX? I was under the impression it was 1.25v-1.35v, but I just ran into an FX 6300 that I can run at 4ghz with ~1.15v. Ran OCCT small FFT's for ~20 minutes with no problems, socket temps were ~70c and the on die readings were ~60c with the stock HSF.
> 
> Really need to get it on a good board with a good cooler and see how far it can go, assuming those readings are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe your estimates are right, but remember a 6300 has 1 module less, so you could assume AMD disabled the weakest module to turn it into a 6300 instead of an 83xx chip. Plus they would use less current, less thermal power loss, etc. leading to lower vCore.
> 
> I forget my journey past 4 GHz, but I wouldn't be surprised if comes closer to 1.4v, this of course, depends on your LLC too.
Click to expand...

Heres the 83xx data collection thread. it can give you some ideas on necessary voltages required. first things first though, get a proper cooler!!

FX 83xx Data collection thread


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.23 v 4ghz 8370e
> 
> edit:: i think i win with this one lol


Talk about bad cooling! You have 9,000 rpm fans and still hit 127C at only 4 ghz!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Anyone have information on average voltage needed for 4ghz on FX? I was under the impression it was 1.25v-1.35v, but I just ran into an FX 6300 that I can run at 4ghz with ~1.15v. Ran OCCT small FFT's for ~20 minutes with no problems, socket temps were ~70c and the on die readings were ~60c with the stock HSF.
> 
> Really need to get it on a good board with a good cooler and see how far it can go, assuming those readings are correct.


4Ghz is my stock clock for all FX and i 've been following all sources i could find. Normal for non "e" models for 4Ghz, is 1.26-1.28v (depends also on motherboard). My FX8320 needs 1.28v on the UD3P (1.265v on Asrock extrreme3), my FX8300 1.26v on the UD3P. My FX6300 is a power pig and needs 1.32v.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is the score you suppose to see:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


Thnx man, did you try rapid mode?

I did some research and it seems that it has to do with compatibility with the 850 SSD and the AMD chipset.

I am emailing with Samsung about this and they obviously said that everything is fine.. even when i provided proof that the 840 EVO is much faster than the 850 Pro they are not convinced..

I send them a new email so i hope that they have an solution or they simply loose a customer









btw, what sata drivers are you using?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 1.23 v 4ghz 8370e
> 
> edit:: i think i win with this one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about bad cooling! You have 9,000 rpm fans and still hit 127C at only 4 ghz!
Click to expand...

Um.... look again its OVER 9000!
All kidding aside, the difference in core temp at load between my rig and yours could give it around a 100mhz advantage. I'll test the theory tonight and see where I end up at with the voltage under load you were using.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Trying to understand how firestrike manages to gimp FX processors so well anyone have any thing to offer in light of this comparison?


the more i dig into fire-strike the more bias it seams.

The first graphics test seems to be the one that is least bias. but it is still very dependent on what Windows does with the thread scheduling. (and sided note, when windows 10 decided to phone home, which seems to be quite frequent)

the only thing i've actually found that helps in fire strike is to Kboost my gpu. it some how take a little of the under utilization away. there is something about the sway in ranges that these fx chips get (you run FS 10 times back to back each one will comes out with slightly different scores)

Also i am talking purely about the standard Fire strike the 1080p version, the 1440p and 4k version do not run the same. they are more single thread heavy. with the 4k one being the absolute worst.

when you get the good runs that have an affinity with cores 0, 2, 4, and 6 and you don't get any segments stuck with cores 0,1,2,and 3 (or 4,5,6,and 7) you will have a good run. you will notice all the scores being generally above your average when this happens.

not sure if any of this helps ya tho...

but anyway Orkin.. ( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6594922 ) working hard on tweaking the new chip to beat your top 3 run.500mhz to go, and i've not even played with FSB yet







I just wish my TI had better ram, your classy ram just owns.
(those curious bout the gpu speed. its not reporting accurately 1294mhz core | 1850mhz mem)


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the more i dig into fire-strike the more bias it seams.
> 
> The first graphics test seems to be the one that is least bias. but it is still very dependent on what Windows does with the thread scheduling. (and sided note, when windows 10 decided to phone home, which seems to be quite frequent)
> 
> the only thing i've actually found that helps in fire strike is to Kboost my gpu. it some how take a little of the under utilization away. there is something about the sway in ranges that these fx chips get (you run FS 10 times back to back each one will comes out with slightly different scores)
> 
> Also i am talking purely about the standard Fire strike the 1080p version, the 1440p and 4k version do not run the same. they are more single thread heavy. with the 4k one being the absolute worst.
> 
> when you get the good runs that have an affinity with cores 0, 2, 4, and 6 and you don't get any segments stuck with cores 0,1,2,and 3 (or 4,5,6,and 7) you will have a good run. you will notice all the scores being generally above your average when this happens.
> 
> not sure if any of this helps ya tho...
> 
> but anyway Orkin.. ( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6594922 ) working hard on tweaking the new chip to beat your top 3 run.500mhz to go, and i've not even played with FSB yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish my TI had better ram, your classy ram just owns.
> (those curious bout the gpu speed. its not reporting accurately 1294mhz core | 1850mhz mem)


I ran Firestrike on my main rig last night and was severely disappointed. I only scored 8047 which seemed very low to me. My 8320 is at stock clocks, same with my 970 SSC but it should still be pulling higher than 8,000. I have a decent SSD and plenty of RAM as well. I ran Catzilla and did really well in that, considering my friends SLI of 480's only beat me out by a couple hundred points. I scored like a 26,000 or something.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the more i dig into fire-strike the more bias it seams.
> 
> The first graphics test seems to be the one that is least bias. but it is still very dependent on what Windows does with the thread scheduling. (and sided note, when windows 10 decided to phone home, which seems to be quite frequent)
> 
> the only thing i've actually found that helps in fire strike is to Kboost my gpu. it some how take a little of the under utilization away. there is something about the sway in ranges that these fx chips get (you run FS 10 times back to back each one will comes out with slightly different scores)
> 
> Also i am talking purely about the standard Fire strike the 1080p version, the 1440p and 4k version do not run the same. they are more single thread heavy. with the 4k one being the absolute worst.
> 
> when you get the good runs that have an affinity with cores 0, 2, 4, and 6 and you don't get any segments stuck with cores 0,1,2,and 3 (or 4,5,6,and 7) you will have a good run. you will notice all the scores being generally above your average when this happens.
> 
> not sure if any of this helps ya tho...
> 
> but anyway Orkin.. ( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6594922 ) working hard on tweaking the new chip to beat your top 3 run.500mhz to go, and i've not even played with FSB yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish my TI had better ram, your classy ram just owns.
> (those curious bout the gpu speed. its not reporting accurately 1294mhz core | 1850mhz mem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Firestrike on my main rig last night and was severely disappointed. I only scored 8047 which seemed very low to me. My 8320 is at stock clocks, same with my 970 SSC but it should still be pulling higher than 8,000. I have a decent SSD and plenty of RAM as well. I ran Catzilla and did really well in that, considering my friends SLI of 480's only beat me out by a couple hundred points. I scored like a 26,000 or something.
Click to expand...

8000ish for a stock ssc 970 and a stock 8320 seams about right.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Um.... look again its OVER 9000!
> All kidding aside, the difference in core temp at load between my rig and yours could give it around a 100mhz advantage. I'll test the theory tonight and see where I end up at with the voltage under load you were using.


That seems kinda pointless as my fans were only running 1,200+ rpm and they peak at over 2,000. The system was basically idling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Um.... look again its OVER 9000!
> All kidding aside, the difference in core temp at load between my rig and yours could give it around a 100mhz advantage. I'll test the theory tonight and see where I end up at with the voltage under load you were using.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems kinda pointless as my fans were only running 1,200+ rpm and they peak at over 2,000. The system was basically idling.
Click to expand...

If it came off as though I was putting down your cooling, that's not what was intended.
I really wasn't comparing cooling methods at all, too many variables involved , starting with the cpu itself.
I guess I could also set the system to silent mode and see if it can still pass at the clockspeed/voltage at the higher temps, that would also be a way of seeing the effect of temp.

In the past, I've managed 200mhz higher core speed if I can get a 10 C drop in core temp in some situations. Clockspeeds, voltages, etc. all play into that.

What is a bit hard to understand is that my 8370 actually is a better undervolter, leading me to believe that AMD bins the chip very close to it's stock speed/voltage basically ignoring other capabilities that may allow it to be binned as a different SKU - just filling demand for a specific model.

The 8370-e tends to run warmer at a given voltage/clockspeed than the 8370 does but I've gotten higher validations with the e model......


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, did you try rapid mode?
> 
> I did some research and it seems that it has to do with compatibility with the 850 SSD and the AMD chipset.
> 
> I am emailing with Samsung about this and they obviously said that everything is fine.. even when i provided proof that the 840 EVO is much faster than the 850 Pro they are not convinced..
> 
> I send them a new email so i hope that they have an solution or they simply loose a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what sata drivers are you using?


No I just installed S.M 4.9 and ran the bench mark on both my 850 Evo. I see what you mean about the iops. I will just retire them or sell them cheap. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should replace them with I'm looking for 250gb with uncompressed performance. Eventually I'll shell out on one of them new fancy intel pcie ssd.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Um.... look again its OVER 9000!
> All kidding aside, the difference in core temp at load between my rig and yours could give it around a 100mhz advantage. I'll test the theory tonight and see where I end up at with the voltage under load you were using.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems kinda pointless as my fans were only running 1,200+ rpm and they peak at over 2,000. The system was basically idling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it came off as though I was putting down your cooling, that's not what was intended.
> I really wasn't comparing cooling methods at all, too many variables involved , starting with the cpu itself.
> I guess I could also set the system to silent mode and see if it can still pass at the clockspeed/voltage at the higher temps, that would also be a way of seeing the effect of temp.
> 
> In the past, I've managed 200mhz higher core speed if I can get a 10 C drop in core temp in some situations. Clockspeeds, voltages, etc. all play into that.
> 
> What is a bit hard to understand is that my 8370 actually is a better undervolter, leading me to believe that AMD bins the chip very close to it's stock speed/voltage basically ignoring other capabilities that may allow it to be binned as a different SKU - just filling demand for a specific model.
> 
> The 8370-e tends to run warmer at a given voltage/clockspeed than the 8370 does but I've gotten higher validations with the e model......
Click to expand...

this 8370-e i've got now, feels entirely different than my old pig of a 8350 (long story short, pins are bent, got stuck to cooler heat plate and the removal didn't go so well. AND my hands are not steady enough to straighten the pins)

does not like vdroop that the old 8350s seemed to like. and somehow the memory controller seems stronger.

FX bins are not exactly clear cut. it almost seems like the first bin the chip lands in is the one it is sent out with.. based on their factory "optimized" settings which we all know are fairly bunk,.

its like the most common demoninor for the given set of optimized settings. its like AMD has hard locked ranges for most things and as enthusiasts we've found that this platform isn't exactly set and forget. each chip has its own variables that can't really be nailed down to a specific set of settings.

TLR; it seems like their bins are not granular enough. too wide and encompassing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Trying to understand how firestrike manages to gimp FX processors so well anyone have any thing to offer in light of this comparison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the more i dig into fire-strike the more bias it seams.
> 
> The first graphics test seems to be the one that is least bias. but it is still very dependent on what Windows does with the thread scheduling. (and sided note, when windows 10 decided to phone home, which seems to be quite frequent)
> 
> the only thing i've actually found that helps in fire strike is to Kboost my gpu. it some how take a little of the under utilization away. there is something about the sway in ranges that these fx chips get (you run FS 10 times back to back each one will comes out with slightly different scores)
> 
> Also i am talking purely about the standard Fire strike the 1080p version, the 1440p and 4k version do not run the same. they are more single thread heavy. with the 4k one being the absolute worst.
> 
> when you get the good runs that have an affinity with cores 0, 2, 4, and 6 and you don't get any segments stuck with cores 0,1,2,and 3 (or 4,5,6,and 7) you will have a good run. you will notice all the scores being generally above your average when this happens.
> 
> not sure if any of this helps ya tho...
> 
> but anyway Orkin.. ( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6594922 ) working hard on tweaking the new chip to beat your top 3 run.500mhz to go, and i've not even played with FSB yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish my TI had better ram, your classy ram just owns.
> (those curious bout the gpu speed. its not reporting accurately 1294mhz core | 1850mhz mem)
Click to expand...

Some clever shenanigans going on in FS with FX to be sure. Would be very interested in seeing what I did repeated in a windows 10 environment as it seems to know the difference between cores and modules and should schedule things appropriately for the best performance.
I guess I didn't know I had a top 3 or if I did, I had forgotten...lol Hate to push that card too much, I'd not be able to forgve myself if I damaged it - I love the thing







. Good luck !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Trying to understand how firestrike manages to gimp FX processors so well anyone have any thing to offer in light of this comparison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the more i dig into fire-strike the more bias it seams.
> 
> The first graphics test seems to be the one that is least bias. but it is still very dependent on what Windows does with the thread scheduling. (and sided note, when windows 10 decided to phone home, which seems to be quite frequent)
> 
> the only thing i've actually found that helps in fire strike is to Kboost my gpu. it some how take a little of the under utilization away. there is something about the sway in ranges that these fx chips get (you run FS 10 times back to back each one will comes out with slightly different scores)
> 
> Also i am talking purely about the standard Fire strike the 1080p version, the 1440p and 4k version do not run the same. they are more single thread heavy. with the 4k one being the absolute worst.
> 
> when you get the good runs that have an affinity with cores 0, 2, 4, and 6 and you don't get any segments stuck with cores 0,1,2,and 3 (or 4,5,6,and 7) you will have a good run. you will notice all the scores being generally above your average when this happens.
> 
> not sure if any of this helps ya tho...
> 
> but anyway Orkin.. ( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6594922 ) working hard on tweaking the new chip to beat your top 3 run.500mhz to go, and i've not even played with FSB yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish my TI had better ram, your classy ram just owns.
> (those curious bout the gpu speed. its not reporting accurately 1294mhz core | 1850mhz mem)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some clever shenanigans going on in FS with FX to be sure. Would be very interested in seeing what I did repeated in a windows 10 environment as it seems to know the difference between cores and modules and should schedule things appropriately for the best performance.
> I guess I didn't know I had a top 3 or if I did, I had forgotten...lol Hate to push that card too much, I'd not be able to forgve myself if I damaged it - I love the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good luck !
Click to expand...

I wouldn't put too much faith in W10 thread scheduling. it still seems to be figuring it out update to update. and when it decides to start updating while you are running stress tests gets annoying FAST

ya i Don't really want to push my card much farther anymore. i can prolly get away with just over 1300 on core but memory will artifact if i go much over 1850. I'm happy matches a stock 980ti if not just slightly edges it out (while the 980ti is at stock!)


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally found the problem of my SSD..
> 
> It turned out that the newest firmware causes incompatibility problems with the AMD chipset for some reason. So i am stuck at this poor benchmark result until Samsung brings a new firmware that solves the problem.
> 
> Here is the source: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2549318/samsung-850-pro-ssd-256-slower-firmware-update-exm02b6q-original-firmware-exm01b6q-worked-perfect.html
> 
> I asked Sean Webster who apparently is an " storage reviewer" and he said that it was the AMD chipset that is slow... even when i provided proof that his claims are not true he persisted and told me this:
> " I know because I reviewed these drives...I am a storage reviewer, this is my job...I also review storage products behind the scenes for companies on a contractual basis. I know what I am talking about. "
> 
> As an storage reviewer, shouldn't he know this problem by now..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to him there are power saving features that can slow down the SSD performance, i couldn't find any but if anyone knows what he is talking about plz let me know


It isn't the firmware, I have already told you. You just don't listen to others unless it is inline with your own fanboyism. Your logic about your performance scores does not align with any sort of real concept of storage performance testing and comparison. I even told you what the specific power savings features in your BIOS/UEFI are.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529141/like-the-new-samsung-850-evo/0_100#post_24688489

See below for a quick reference.

Quote:


> See in this screenshot? Your motherboard has these settings: CoolnQuiet, C1E, C6 state. Disable those. Also, make sure you have AMD turbo core enabled. This should improve your QD1 performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, every human has a job, but also every human can make mistakes. So the assertion "this is what i do for a living, hence i am always right", isn't factual proof that in this case he is right.
> 
> About the AMD chipset being slow. I am on my 3rd SSD. I 've taken screenshots from all of them with CrystalDiskMark results and when i compared them with online reviews that were made by the reviewers (typically using Intel motherboards), my results were always inline with what they were showing on their own CrystalMark results.
> 
> I don't do storage reviews for a living, but i still have said screenshots and i am not blind.


What he stated as my proof of my being right is not the whole truth. I provided evidence on why as well. I was providing my credentials to show there is knowledge and experience behind what I am stating. You can see for yourself in its entirety: http://www.overclock.net/t/1529141/like-the-new-samsung-850-evo/0_100#post_24688489

Performance in benchmarks show that 4K random speeds at higher queue depths are slower. That is really all, these speeds really don't matter, but when marketing, the higher the better. QD 1 performance is sometimes a small % better on Intel systems as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am 90% sure that i should recognize these words as famous from a song or film or something, but alas, i don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know one thing. When one chipset is slow, it's always slow and for everyone.
> 
> These are my results from Crucial BX100 250GB:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ What's the problem with them? If it was Intel, it would be how much faster exactly? 20 MB/s? And what's the variability/margin of error included?


Look at your 4K QD32 speeds, on an Intel system they should be higher. Shoot, even for your system they seem low. Also, you can see that 4K QD1 speeds are low due to power savings features being enabled on your board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> With my 840 EVO i had much better scores than with the 850 EVO and Pro with the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the 840 EVO has a much higher IOPS than the 850 EVO and Pro, even when rapid mode is enabled the 840 EVO is still faster than the 850 series.
> which i can only conclude that its the Firmware that is the cause of this.
> 
> I know that i never see these scores in real live usage but still, i don't like it and i had this before on my 840 EVO just before it died on me.


You are comparing results with RAPID mode enabled. You can not do that. RAM performance under storage benchmarking fluctuates and doesn't correlate to the actual SSD's performance. *You can only compare non-RAPID to non-RAPID results.* Your 840 EVO would have provided for similar high QD IOPS read performance as your 850 EVO and Pro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, it's clearly abnormal to attribute your 850 problems, simply to "AMD chipset" or your 840 would show the same (and worse) problems too... I actually just redid CrystalMark with updated version (the previous one is from 3.0.2)
> 
> So this is what i get with 5.0.1
> 
> 
> This is Crystal Mark 3.0.3 with Z97 on the same SSD from review
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/storage/solid-state-drives/4863-crucial-bx100-250gb-ssd-review?showall=&start=7
> 
> Where can i see that the Intel chipset on the Z97 is faster? And i am not even using AMD SATA drivers. If one also takes into consideration that there is a SSD variability in performance (they can't all perform EXACTLY the same), attributing your 850 woes to the chipset, isn't holding much water.


Look at your 4K QD32 performance, again, lower than if tested on equivalent Intel system. I am not being a fan boy or anything. I am just stating a fact.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is the score you suppose to see:


No, those are RAM cachings results, not SSD performance results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, did you try rapid mode?
> 
> I did some research and it seems that it has to do with compatibility with the 850 SSD and the AMD chipset.
> 
> I am emailing with Samsung about this and they obviously said that everything is fine.. even when i provided proof that the 840 EVO is much faster than the 850 Pro they are not convinced..
> 
> I send them a new email so i hope that they have an solution or they simply loose a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what sata drivers are you using?


There isn't an incompatibility in terms of speed. It is due to the limit of the hardware or the software on the hardware limiting high QD random 4K IOPS performance. You received that response from Samsung because they are right, you provided no convincing evidence.

Like I said, show me a benchmark with ANY SSD reaching 90-100K 4K IOPS on an AMD 990FX chipset with RAM-caching disabled and I will buy you a new computer. It simply doesn't happen.

I do not appreciate you bashing me and painting a false picture of my character here. If anyone wants to see what really was spoken between us you can see for yourself here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1529141/like-the-new-samsung-850-evo/0_100#post_24688489


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It isn't the firmware, I have already told you. You just don't listen to others unless it is inline with your own fanboyism. Your logic about your performance scores does not align with any sort of real concept of storage performance testing and comparison. I even told you what the specific power savings features in your BIOS/UEFI are.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529141/like-the-new-samsung-850-evo/0_100#post_24688489
> 
> See below for a quick reference.
> 
> What he stated as my proof of my being right is not the whole truth. I provided evidence on why as well. I was providing my credentials to show there is knowledge and experience behind what I am stating. You can see for yourself in its entirety: http://www.overclock.net/t/1529141/like-the-new-samsung-850-evo/0_100#post_24688489
> 
> Performance in benchmarks show that 4K random speeds at higher queue depths are slower. That is really all, these speeds really don't matter, but when marketing, the higher the better. QD 1 performance is sometimes a small % better on Intel systems as well.
> 
> Look at your 4K QD32 speeds, on an Intel system they should be higher. Shoot, even for your system they seem low. Also, you can see that 4K QD1 speeds are low due to power savings features being enabled on your board.
> You are comparing results with RAPID mode enabled. You can not do that. RAM performance under storage benchmarking fluctuates and doesn't correlate to the actual SSD's performance. *You can only compare non-RAPID to non-RAPID results.* Your 840 EVO would have provided for similar high QD IOPS read performance as your 850 EVO and Pro.
> 
> Look at your 4K QD32 performance, again, lower than if tested on equivalent Intel system. I am not being a fan boy or anything. I am just stating a fact.
> No, those are RAM cachings results, not SSD performance results.
> 
> There isn't an incompatibility in terms of speed. It is due to the limit of the hardware or the software on the hardware limiting high QD random 4K IOPS performance. You received that response from Samsung because they are right, you provided no convincing evidence.
> 
> Like I said, show me a benchmark with ANY SSD reaching 90-100K 4K IOPS on an AMD 990FX chipset with RAM-caching disabled and I will buy you a new computer. It simply doesn't happen.
> 
> I do not appreciate you bashing me and painting a false picture of my character here. If anyone wants to see what really was spoken between us you can see for yourself here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1529141/like-the-new-samsung-850-evo/0_100#post_24688489


I am not bashing you or anything, your statements that the AMD chipset is slower is just not true..

I provided proof and you still won't believe it...

therefore I provide it again:

This is the 840 EVO 250 GB



This is the 850 pro.



Now, if your theorie would be correct i should ge the same low performance on the 840 EVO than i am getting on the 850 pro.
Since it isn't, your theory simple does not apply, as a matter a fact, i already have an confirmation from Samsung themselves that there is some kind of compatibility problem between the 850 series SSD's and AMD chipset.. I was emailing with them since yesterday to find the cause of the problem and they too said that its weird that its this low compared to the 840 EVO which should be slower than the 850 Pro in the first place..

You didn't even look in to it but immediately draw the conclusion and said its the " slow AMD chipset"

And for the last time, I DO NOT HAVE POWER SAVING FEATURES TUREND ON IN THE BIOS OF MY MOTHERBOARD!
I am sorry to say this but you have no idea what you are talking about in this matter..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am not bashing you or anything, your statements that the AMD chipset is slower is just not true..
> 
> I provided proof and you still won't believe it...
> 
> therefore I provide it again:
> 
> This is the 840 EVO 250 GB
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 850 pro.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if your theorie would be correct i should ge the same low performance on the 840 EVO than i am getting on the 850 pro.
> Since it isn't, your theory simple does not apply, as a matter a fact, i already have an confirmation from Samsung themselves that there is some kind of compatibility problem between the 850 series SSD's and AMD chipset.. I was emailing with them since yesterday to find the cause of the problem and they too said that its weird that its this low compared to the 840 EVO which should be slower than the 850 Pro in the first place..
> 
> You didn't even look in to it but immediately draw the conclusion and said its the " slow AMD chipset"


You were bashing me by painting a false picture of my character in how you cherry picked what I had stated to you.

The above is not proof. Read what I have previously written. You can not compare performance with RAPID RAM caching enabled. IDK if you are ignoring the fact that I have been stating that repeatedly or not, but again, YOU CAN NOT COMPARE RAPID RAM CACHING PERFORMANCE and state that it is the SSD's performance being shown. It simply is not. You can only compare results with RAPID disabled. If you were to have benches of your 840 EVO with RAPID disabled and shown me that it reached the rated IOPS, you would only then prove wrong.

Any SSD will not be able to reach similar high QD speeds on AMD systems to that of an Intel system. Again, ANY SSD. Not just Samsung. It is not a compatibility issue for the Samsung drive and firmware.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Anyone have information on average voltage needed for 4ghz on FX? I was under the impression it was 1.25v-1.35v, but I just ran into an FX 6300 that I can run at 4ghz with ~1.15v. Ran OCCT small FFT's for ~20 minutes with no problems, socket temps were ~70c and the on die readings were ~60c with the stock HSF.
> 
> Really need to get it on a good board with a good cooler and see how far it can go, assuming those readings are correct.


my 8320 ran 4.0 @ 1.30 stable in all the usual benches we run here...(40 runs ibt avx very high and 12 hours of prime blend)my 8320e will run the same tests at 4.0 @ 1.18...I can run 3.2 @ 1v...didn't stress test at that voltage though...8320 is a 1325 chip I think and my e is a 1429 I believe will have to look at my back photos
Edit: changed bin numbers


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If it came off as though I was putting down your cooling, that's not what was intended.
> I really wasn't comparing cooling methods at all, too many variables involved , starting with the cpu itself.
> I guess I could also set the system to silent mode and see if it can still pass at the clockspeed/voltage at the higher temps, that would also be a way of seeing the effect of temp.
> 
> In the past, I've managed 200mhz higher core speed if I can get a 10 C drop in core temp in some situations. Clockspeeds, voltages, etc. all play into that.
> 
> What is a bit hard to understand is that my 8370 actually is a better undervolter, leading me to believe that AMD bins the chip very close to it's stock speed/voltage basically ignoring other capabilities that may allow it to be binned as a different SKU - just filling demand for a specific model.
> 
> The 8370-e tends to run warmer at a given voltage/clockspeed than the 8370 does but I've gotten higher validations with the e model......


Nonono. Different cooling does give different results. What I was thinking was that the only way I could have gotten it cooler would be to disable speedfan or whatever it's called in bios so all fans run at 100% all the time. But I wasn't trying to undervolt, but instead that was the baseline run I made when I got the 8370 with everything set to defaults. Maybe with an aggressive fan profile I could have gotten a lower vcore. 34C isn't exactly hot.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You were bashing me by painting a false picture of my character in how you cherry picked what I had stated to you.
> 
> The above is not proof. Read what I have previously written. You can not compare performance with RAPID RAM caching enabled. IDK if you are ignoring the fact that I have been stating that repeatedly or not, but again, YOU CAN NOT COMPARE RAPID RAM CACHING PERFORMANCE and state that it is the SSD's performance being shown. It simply is not. You can only compare results with RAPID disabled. If you were to have benches of your 840 EVO with RAPID disabled and shown me that it reached the rated IOPS, you would only then prove wrong.
> 
> Any SSD will not be able to reach similar high QD speeds on AMD systems to that of an Intel system. Again, ANY SSD. Not just Samsung. It is not a compatibility issue for the Samsung drive and firmware.


I had a hard time getting my evo to keep rapid mode off after restart...it kept turning it back on upon restart I actually had to uninstall and reinstall magician for rapid mode to turn off....I thought rapid was only for the evo drives but I turned it on with my 840 pro and it seems to work using the latest firmware and magician


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If it came off as though I was putting down your cooling, that's not what was intended.
> I really wasn't comparing cooling methods at all, too many variables involved , starting with the cpu itself.
> I guess I could also set the system to silent mode and see if it can still pass at the clockspeed/voltage at the higher temps, that would also be a way of seeing the effect of temp.
> 
> In the past, I've managed 200mhz higher core speed if I can get a 10 C drop in core temp in some situations. Clockspeeds, voltages, etc. all play into that.
> 
> What is a bit hard to understand is that my 8370 actually is a better undervolter, leading me to believe that AMD bins the chip very close to it's stock speed/voltage basically ignoring other capabilities that may allow it to be binned as a different SKU - just filling demand for a specific model.
> 
> The 8370-e tends to run warmer at a given voltage/clockspeed than the 8370 does but I've gotten higher validations with the e model......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonono. Different cooling does give different results. What I was thinking was that the only way I could have gotten it cooler would be to disable speedfan or whatever it's called in bios so all fans run at 100% all the time. But I wasn't trying to undervolt, but instead that was the baseline run I made when I got the 8370 with everything set to defaults. Maybe with an aggressive fan profile I could have gotten a lower vcore. 34C isn't exactly hot.
Click to expand...

I think we might have went the long way around the subject only to find ourselves in total agreement lol







.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my 8320 ran 4.0 @ 1.30 stable in all the usual benches we run here...(40 runs ibt avx very high and 12 hours of prime blend)my 8320e will run the same tests at 4.0 @ 1.18...I can run 3.2 @ 1v...didn't stress test at that voltage though...8320 is a 1325 chip I think and my e is a 1429 I believe will have to look at my back photos
> Edit: changed bin numbers


Not sure about the date on that 6300, its not mine. Trying to convince the person that has it to invest in a better motherboard and heatsink to see if we can get him setup at ~4.8ghz. Would be a great upgrade from his current setup which cant disable APM via BIOS and has a 4+1 VRM with no cooling.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Not sure about the date on that 6300, its not mine. Trying to convince the person that has it to invest in a better motherboard and heatsink to see if we can get him setup at ~4.8ghz. Would be a great upgrade from his current setup which cant disable APM via BIOS and has a 4+1 VRM with no cooling.


yep I have a friend with a locked motherboard (oem)with a phenom 2 that I'm sure could easily run at around 4.0 with a decent cooler...right now it's locked to 2.3...he still plays a lot of new games but they are having issues I think simply because the cpu can't handle then at those clocks


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I had a hard time getting my evo to keep rapid mode off after restart...it kept turning it back on upon restart I actually had to uninstall and reinstall magician for rapid mode to turn off....I thought rapid was only for the evo drives but I turned it on with my 840 pro and it seems to work using the latest firmware and magician


That is strange. It could be that you needed to perform a full shut down. Instead of doing a full shutdown it was doing a hybrid shutdown instead, which results in changes not being made.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I had a hard time getting my evo to keep rapid mode off after restart...it kept turning it back on upon restart I actually had to uninstall and reinstall magician for rapid mode to turn off....I thought rapid was only for the evo drives but I turned it on with my 840 pro and it seems to work using the latest firmware and magician


I hear you, i had similar issues sometimes with the 840 and i still have some with my 850.

Its because the incompatibility with the Samsung SSD's and the AMD chipset, i know this because i couldn't find any issues on the Intel chipset and i officially have an confirmation from Samsung themselves in my mailbox. Its in dutch tho.

I am not happy that Samsung doesn't like AMD and favors Intel and gimps AMD performance just to discourage people to buy AMD, its not the first company that does this and it will not be the last but going by that fact alone makes me wanna return my Samsung SSD and buy something more less biased..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> It isn't the firmware, I have already told you. You just don't listen to others unless it is inline with your own fanboyism. Your logic about your performance scores does not align with any sort of real concept of storage performance testing and comparison. I even told you what the specific power savings features in your BIOS/UEFI are.
> 
> Performance in benchmarks show that 4K random speeds at higher queue depths are slower. That is really all, these speeds really don't matter, but when marketing, the higher the better. QD 1 performance is sometimes a small % better on Intel systems as well.
> 
> Look at your 4K QD32 speeds, on an Intel system they should be higher. Shoot, even for your system they seem low. Also, you can see that 4K QD1 speeds are low due to power savings features being enabled on your board.
> You are comparing results with RAPID mode enabled. You can not do that. RAM performance under storage benchmarking fluctuates and doesn't correlate to the actual SSD's performance. *You can only compare non-RAPID to non-RAPID results.* Your 840 EVO would have provided for similar high QD IOPS read performance as your 850 EVO and Pro.
> 
> Look at your 4K QD32 performance, again, lower than if tested on equivalent Intel system. I am not being a fan boy or anything. I am just stating a fact.
> No, those are RAM cachings results, not SSD performance results.


Oh, so 4K is the problem? It may very well be... The problem is, that unlike you, i am not an expert, so i can't just tell it's slow just by looking at it and i can't find an Intel test with the same version software and the same drivers (MS) to compare. So, to me, it's not apparent. But i will take your word about it, since the data to compare i usually find, is on the consecutive reads... So it may very well be that 4K is slow and i do have power savings on... Anyway, i am not crazy about SSD benchmarks. I can't tell the difference between SSDs when using them...

If the RAPID ON vs RAPID Off is the issue, then i see your point. Rapid is using RAM as cache, right? If so, one must compare either both with rapid on or with both with rapid off.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear you, i had similar issues sometimes with the 840 and i still have some with my 850.
> 
> Its because the incompatibility with the Samsung SSD's and the AMD chipset, i know this because i couldn't find any issues on the Intel chipset and i officially have an confirmation from Samsung themselves in my mailbox. Its in dutch tho.
> 
> I am not happy that Samsung doesn't like AMD and favors Intel and gimps AMD performance just to discourage people to buy AMD, its not the first company that does this and it will not be the last but going by that fact alone makes me wanna return my Samsung SSD and buy something more less biased..


I 've no idea how Samsung's Rapid works nor have i ever used Samsung magician, but are you comparing both with Rapid on or rapid off? One thing i do remember, because i saw it on photo the other day, is that at some point with Samsung 840 i think, the Magician software was incompatible with AMD SATA drivers. It was working only with MS SATA. Maybe they still have some problem?

EDIT: Here it is:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/56502-evo-840-120gb-not-found-magician-software-win7-64-a.html#post477750


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet?
> 
> A FX-9370 vs. FX-8370E for example, both clocked to 4.6GHz at identical voltage? Power consumption during Prime95 of both the chips measured with DCR (over inductor) and verified with a clamp meter? I´ll even give you 5% (difference in power draw) ahead?
> 
> It´s good to see that you have retired.


When I clear cmos with my fx-9590, it goes to a clock speed of 4.7ghz. I encounter issues at about 5.3-5.4ghz under 1.7v.

I paid 220$ for the CPU and de-lidded it. When I had purchased the Fx-8350, it was 180$ and only 4ghz when cleared cmos.

Can you please tell me what was a better buy while being an avid over locker with a custom water loop and de-lidded processors? Should I have stuck with the 8350, or was it a good choice to upgrade to a stock 9590 while on average we can say the clocks are 200mhz higher provided the proper cooling was implemented.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I 've no idea how Samsung's Rapid works nor have i ever used Samsung magician, but are you comparing both with Rapid on or rapid off? One thing i do remember, because i saw it on photo the other day, is that at some point with Samsung 840 i think, the Magician software was incompatible with AMD SATA drivers. It was working only with MS SATA. Maybe they still have some problem?


I compared both SSD's with rapid mode enabled yes. And still with rapid mode enabled, the IOPS remains low on the writes with the 850 EVO and Pro.
So if in fact the AMD chipset is that slow, i wouldn't be able to achieve higher scores on the 840 EVO as well.
I know i did test the 840 without rapid mode but unfortunately i don't have these screenshots anymore to proof it..

I don't know about the MS sata.


----------



## hurricane28

I really like this board A LOT!

http://www.gigabyte.co.nl/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov

Sadly i can't buy it until mid januari


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I really like this board A LOT!
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.co.nl/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov
> 
> Sadly i can't buy it until mid januari


You should be glad you can't buy it! This way there is time to find some review or some guinea pigs that will overclock it first. The danger with Gigabyte is the BIOS (ask Superstition).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You should be glad you can't buy it! This way there is time to find some review or some guinea pigs that will overclock it first. The danger with Gigabyte is the BIOS (ask Superstition).


I owned a Gigabyte board before and they are pretty good actually.
I had the UD5 rev 1.1 and it was a solid board to be honest until it decided to die on me lol

Later i had the UD5 rev 3.0 and it was a nightmare because of the BIOS so i went with the Sabertooth instead.

I don't like a lot of features on the Sabertooth and among those features are the layout of the board, the place of the 8-pin CPU connector and the place of the USB 3.0 front header connector because it interferes with one of the fan connectors on the motherboard and its too close tot he GPU IMO. The audio is bad as well compared to the Gigabyte board.

The only reason why i went with the Sabertooth is due to its unmatched overclocking capabilities but that's about it.

The Gigabyte gaming G1 Gaming motherboard has all of those features i want so its hard to justify the Sabertooth over the Gigabyte in my case.

It also has M.2 slot so it would possible eliminate the "poor AMD sata performance" lol


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear you, i had similar issues sometimes with the 840 and i still have some with my 850.
> 
> Its because the incompatibility with the Samsung SSD's and the AMD chipset, i know this because i couldn't find any issues on the Intel chipset and i officially have an confirmation from Samsung themselves in my mailbox. Its in dutch tho.
> 
> I am not happy that Samsung doesn't like AMD and favors Intel and gimps AMD performance just to discourage people to buy AMD, its not the first company that does this and it will not be the last but going by that fact alone makes me wanna return my Samsung SSD and buy something more less biased..


You are indeed wrong. Benchmark another SSD on your system, any manufacturer's drive. I guarantee you will not achieve the rated 4K QD32 IOPS if the drive is rated for similar performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh, so 4K is the problem? It may very well be... The problem is, that unlike you, i am not an expert, so i can't just tell it's slow just by looking at it and i can't find an Intel test with the same version software and the same drivers (MS) to compare. So, to me, it's not apparent. But i will take your word about it, since the data to compare i usually find, is on the consecutive reads... So it may very well be that 4K is slow and i do have power savings on... Anyway, i am not crazy about SSD benchmarks. I can't tell the difference between SSDs when using them...
> 
> If the RAPID ON vs RAPID Off is the issue, then i see your point. Rapid is using RAM as cache, right? If so, one must compare either both with rapid on or with both with rapid off.


High queue depth 4K IOPS specifically. Therefore, it doesn't represent real world usage in the first place. Typically your SSD will reach up to a QD of 2-4 under load. Most tasks result in a QD of 1 or less. Even when comparing with RAM cache on with both drives, it still does not represent the actual SSD's performance. All that shows the performance of the RAM caching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I compared both SSD's with rapid mode enabled yes. And still with rapid mode enabled, the IOPS remains low on the writes with the 850 EVO and Pro.
> So if in fact the AMD chipset is that slow, i wouldn't be able to achieve higher scores on the 840 EVO as well.
> I know i did test the 840 without rapid mode but unfortunately i don't have these screenshots anymore to proof it..
> 
> I don't know about the MS sata.


Like I have said, RAPID mode performance does not represent SSD performance. How many times do I need to keep telling you? How hard is that to understand. You don't know what you are talking about.

If you believe you are indeed correct about it being this specific SSD causing the issue, go trade in your Samsung 850 Pro for another company's SSD and show me benchmarks of 90-100K 4K QD32 IOPS on your 990FX platform. Do it.



Shoot, if anyone in here can please prove me wrong, do so. *No one with an 990FX chipset will be able to reach 100K IOPS. Guaranteed. *


----------



## KarathKasun

Im pretty sure I said the same thing and was told that Im just an Intel fanboy.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You are indeed wrong. Benchmark another SSD on your system, any manufacturer's drive. I guarantee you will not achieve the rated 4K QD32 IOPS if the drive is rated for similar performance.
> 
> High queue depth 4K IOPS specifically. Therefore, it doesn't represent real world usage in the first place. Typically your SSD will reach up to a QD of 2-4 under load. Most tasks result in a QD of 1 or less. Even when comparing with RAM cache on with both drives, it still does not represent the actual SSD's performance. All that shows the performance of the RAM caching.
> 
> *Like I have said, RAPID mode performance does not represent SSD performance. How many times do I need to keep telling you? How hard is that to understand. You don't know what you are talking about.*
> 
> If you believe you are indeed correct about it being this specific SSD causing the issue, go trade in your Samsung 850 Pro for another company's SSD and show me benchmarks of 90-100K 4K QD32 IOPS on your 990FX platform. Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot, if anyone in here can please prove me wrong, do so. *No one with an 990FX chipset will be able to reach 100K IOPS. Guaranteed. *


I understand that part and its not difficult to understand indeed but the part that i don't understand is why i saw much higher scores on the 840 EVO than on the 850 Pro with the same exact platform with the same exact windows and the same exact drivers?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I understand that part and its not difficult to understand indeed but the part that i don't understand is why i saw much higher scores on the 840 EVO than on the 850 Pro with the same exact platform with the same exact windows and the same exact drivers?


All I can think of is that you were mistaken and confused your IOPS performance. I'm so close to going out and buying a 990FX board and CPU just to show you with the many SSDs I have here on hand lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I owned a Gigabyte board before and they are pretty good actually.
> I had the UD5 rev 1.1 and it was a solid board to be honest until it decided to die on me lol
> 
> Later i had the UD5 rev 3.0 and it was a nightmare because of the BIOS so i went with the Sabertooth instead.
> 
> I don't like a lot of features on the Sabertooth and among those features are the layout of the board, the place of the 8-pin CPU connector and the place of the USB 3.0 front header connector because it interferes with one of the fan connectors on the motherboard and its too close tot he GPU IMO. The audio is bad as well compared to the Gigabyte board.
> 
> The only reason why i went with the Sabertooth is due to its unmatched overclocking capabilities but that's about it.
> 
> The Gigabyte gaming G1 Gaming motherboard has all of those features i want so its hard to justify the Sabertooth over the Gigabyte in my case.
> 
> It also has M.2 slot so it would possible eliminate the "poor AMD sata performance" lol


The G1 Gaming on paper looks very good (nice looking too), but like you said, you 'd better make sure the BIOS isn't a nightmare before.







For my mundane needs i like the UD3P too (for what i paid, it's very well built and is running 10C cooler on CPu temp than the Asrock 970 extreme3), BUT, the BIOS is an ugly mess, even if you don't overclock. It's hideous.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You are indeed wrong. Benchmark another SSD on your system, any manufacturer's drive. I guarantee you will not achieve the rated 4K QD32 IOPS if the drive is rated for similar performance.
> 
> High queue depth 4K IOPS specifically. Therefore, it doesn't represent real world usage in the first place. Typically your SSD will reach up to a QD of 2-4 under load. Most tasks result in a QD of 1 or less. Even when comparing with RAM cache on with both drives, it still does not represent the actual SSD's performance. All that shows the performance of the RAM caching.


I see. I didn't know about that. Thanks for the info. I am not very sensible to SSD speeds, for me it's more marketing. I can't sense the difference between old and new SSDs, except MAYBE, when i load something very big, like a game and i am looking actively to see the difference. Otherwise, i am completely insensible to their supposed "evolution" in time. I just keep a CrystalMark screenshot for troubleshooting purposes (so that if it's failing at some point, i can tell because of dropped performance).







Yeah, when you benchmark with Rapid on, you are essentially benchmarking the RAM speed...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> All I can think of is that you were mistaken and confused your IOPS performance. I'm so close to going out and buying a 990FX board and CPU just to show you with the many SSDs I have here on hand lol.


What do you mean mistaken? You seen the screenshots yourself..

But do you understand my frustration at all? I mean, i have a hard time believing that its actually the AMD sata controller because if it is unable to achieve those high IOPS, how is it possible that i have proof of it with the 840?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I understand that part and its not difficult to understand indeed but the part that i don't understand is why i saw much higher scores on the 840 EVO than on the 850 Pro with the same exact platform with the same exact windows and the same exact drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> All I can think of is that you were mistaken and confused your IOPS performance. I'm so close to going out and buying a 990FX board and CPU just to show you with the many SSDs I have here on hand lol.
Click to expand...

I'd be happy to run pretty much any benchmark you'd like with any of my 990 boards and the SSD's I have, if nothing else, to satisfy my own curiosity. Not sure I have an 850 pro at home but I have Kingston hyper x's a few older ocz's and several intel's , the newest of which I believe is a 730. Any of those have a chance at hitting the score you are talking about , regardless of platform?

What benchmark would you use? What tests should I run and do you have any tips that would give me the best performance?

At any rate, always looking to further my understanding of things, disk performance is something I haven't really spent any time at and really should give it a go.

Any help is appreciated, but don't feel obligated by any means -
Thanks Sean.

Just had a thought, I have several 850 pro's on NF980 G65 AM3 boards , wonder how they would compare?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be happy to run pretty much any benchmark you'd like with any of my 990 boards and the SSD's I have, if nothing else, to satisfy my own curiosity. Not sure I have an 850 pro at home but I have Kingston hyper x's a few older ocz's and several intel's , the newest of which I believe is a 730. Any of those have a chance at hitting the score you are talking about , regardless of platform?
> 
> What benchmark would you use? What tests should I run and do you have any tips that would give me the best performance?
> 
> At any rate, always looking to further my understanding of things, disk performance is something I haven't really spent any time at and really should give it a go.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, but don't feel obligated by any means -
> Thanks Sean.
> 
> Just had a thought, I have several 850 pro's on NF980 G65 AM3 boards , wonder how they would compare?


It would be awesome to see some benchmark results from an fellow AMD fanboy









Here is an interesting thread as well about storage controllers: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/storage-controller-performance-ssd,3540.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be happy to run pretty much any benchmark you'd like with any of my 990 boards and the SSD's I have, if nothing else, to satisfy my own curiosity. Not sure I have an 850 pro at home but I have Kingston hyper x's a few older ocz's and several intel's , the newest of which I believe is a 730. Any of those have a chance at hitting the score you are talking about , regardless of platform?
> 
> What benchmark would you use? What tests should I run and do you have any tips that would give me the best performance?
> 
> At any rate, always looking to further my understanding of things, disk performance is something I haven't really spent any time at and really should give it a go.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, but don't feel obligated by any means -
> Thanks Sean.
> 
> Just had a thought, I have several 850 pro's on NF980 G65 AM3 boards , wonder how they would compare?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome to see some benchmark results from an fellow AMD fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting thread as well about storage controllers: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/storage-controller-performance-ssd,3540.html
Click to expand...

I've never cared that much, I know it's faster than a HDD


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean mistaken? You seen the screenshots yourself..
> 
> But do you understand my frustration at all? I mean, i have a hard time believing that its actually the AMD sata controller because if it is unable to achieve those high IOPS, how is it possible that i have proof of it with the 840?


But was the 840 taken with rapid on? The thing is this. All results with rapid on, are unreliable. I had read how Plextor's equivalent utility works and basically, some files are loaded to RAM and some...aren't. So when you run benchmark, you can't know whether it's using files from the RAM cache or from the SSD. So you can't compare such data with anything, because when it's accessing a file on RAM, you are seeing RAM speeds, when a file on the SSD, then SSD speed. But if it takes files from both, it's all a mess and you can't know which is which.


----------



## djleakyg

What SATA controller is on an MSI 970A G46? I can't seem to find the name of it? Does anyone know anything about that particular SATA controllers limitations?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637
http://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/970AG46.html#hero-overview


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> What SATA controller is on an MSI 970A G46? I can't seem to find the name of it? Does anyone know anything about that particular SATA controllers limitations?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130637
> http://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/970AG46.html#hero-overview


SB 950


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> But was the 840 taken with rapid on? The thing is this. All results with rapid on, are unreliable. I had read how Plextor's equivalent utility works and basically, some files are loaded to RAM and some...aren't. So when you run benchmark, you can't know whether it's using files from the RAM cache or from the SSD. So you can't compare such data with anything, because when it's accessing a file on RAM, you are seeing RAM speeds, when a file on the SSD, then SSD speed. But if it takes files from both, it's all a mess and you can't know which is which.


Yes both 840 and the 850 were at rapid mode.
I have the understanding that its only unreliable when you use an complete different SSD but since the 840 and the 850 SSD's are remarkable similar i don't understand why the score are that much slower on the 850 than on the 840.

I run these benchmarks over and over and over again and i still get the same performance with the 840 EVO and the 850 EVO but they are so wildly apart. Do you understand what i am trying to say here?


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> SB 950


So in theory, I should be able to get the same SATA performance as a 990 FX board?


----------



## hurricane28

If it has the same SB 950 than yes.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes both 840 and the 850 were at rapid mode.
> I have the understanding that its only unreliable when you use an complete different SSD but since the 840 and the 850 SSD's are remarkable similar i don't understand why the score are that much slower on the 850 than on the 840.
> 
> I run these benchmarks over and over and over again and i still get the same performance with the 840 EVO and the 850 EVO but they are so wildly apart. Do you understand what i am trying to say here?


As a non expert and assuming it's not Samsung's problem (like they told you), the issue is that you can't know what data from the cache is used... Maybe it happens that the benchmark uses more cache data on one and less or none at all from the other SSD... I don't know...Just a theory. I can't think of other reason... I know. "How come this happens all the time"? Maybe the benchmarking software happens to pick always a file from the cache?

I am sure Sean Webster will have a more logical explanation.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> So in theory, I should be able to get the same SATA performance as a 990 FX board?


Yep, 970 and 990 use the exact same southbridge.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yep, 970 and 990 use the exact same southbridge.


OK. Good to know. Are there any updates out for that particular South Bridge? My SATA performance isn't bad but I have never updated it. I did a firmware update last night for my SSD and it made a good difference but I never thought to check updates for the South Bridge. According to MSI's website, there haven't been any new drivers for the SB. Is there any spot to get a firmware update just for the SB?

It looks like the driver/firmware is the same for the 7xx & 8xx series SB's. This cannot be correct. It says there hasn't been an update since 2010. A little light shed on this would help me greatly.

http://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/970AG46.html#support_download&Win7 64


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes both 840 and the 850 were at rapid mode.
> I have the understanding that its only unreliable when you use an complete different SSD but since the 840 and the 850 SSD's are remarkable similar i don't understand why the score are that much slower on the 850 than on the 840.


Here's how Rapid mode works: Recently writen/read data is put into your System RAM. Rapid mode turns a lot of Benchmark programs (that write data that they later read; like Samsung's very own speed test.), into glorified System RAM speed tests. Maybe there's a more advanced RAPID algorithm with the 850, so it performs worse in synthetic benchmarks. Because RAPID mode is supposed to help speed up real world processes, not benchmarks, by putting often used data into your System RAM. So improving on the functionality of RAPID mode may as well diminish artifical read/write performance.

Either way, if you don't repeatedly access the same files often per computer session, rapid mode can't really do anything.

edit: oh and it also makes it so when attempting to write to SSD, it is written to System RAM first, and then in the background moved from system RAM to SSD. So if you give rapid a lot of RAM space and want to write a 5GB file to the SSD, it'll seem to go very fast. And if you turn off power shortly after windows 'finished' moving the data, it'll corrupt the data as it didn't finish moving to ssd... (then again your original file needs to be already stores in RAM already or something, or read speed from the other medium is very limiting. Still, Rapid will move everything into RAM first and then onto the SSD. There's advantages to that with many simultaneous read/write processes going on but yeah.)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Here's how Rapid mode works: Recently writen/read data is put into your System RAM. Rapid mode turns a lot of Benchmark programs (that write data that they later read; like Samsung's very own speed test.), into glorified System RAM speed tests. Maybe there's a more advanced RAPID algorithm with the 850, so it performs worse in synthetic benchmarks. Because RAPID mode is supposed to help speed up real world processes, not benchmarks, by putting often used data into your System RAM. So improving on the functionality of RAPID mode may as well diminish artifical read/write performance.
> 
> Either way, if you don't repeatedly access the same files often per computer session, rapid mode can't really do anything.


^ Tivan described it very well. Here's also an article i found lately, when i was about to try my Plextor's equivalent (and ended in disaster, where i couldn't even boot to Windows):

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/plextor-plexturbo3-plexvault-ssd-plexcompressor,29290.html

Note that the Rapid mode particularly has a "4K Turbo" mode.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean mistaken? You seen the screenshots yourself..
> 
> But do you understand my frustration at all? I mean, i have a hard time believing that its actually the AMD sata controller because if it is unable to achieve those high IOPS, how is it possible that i have proof of it with the 840?


That is with RAPID mode for the millionth time lol. That does not represent your SSD's performance. Again, you have not presented any proof yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be happy to run pretty much any benchmark you'd like with any of my 990 boards and the SSD's I have, if nothing else, to satisfy my own curiosity. Not sure I have an 850 pro at home but I have Kingston hyper x's a few older ocz's and several intel's , the newest of which I believe is a 730. Any of those have a chance at hitting the score you are talking about , regardless of platform?
> 
> What benchmark would you use? What tests should I run and do you have any tips that would give me the best performance?
> 
> At any rate, always looking to further my understanding of things, disk performance is something I haven't really spent any time at and really should give it a go.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, but don't feel obligated by any means -
> Thanks Sean.
> 
> Just had a thought, I have several 850 pro's on NF980 G65 AM3 boards , wonder how they would compare?


Give them a shot, we shall see. Make sure you disable any power saving options your board may have (you can see previous replies for which ones)

AS SSD or Crystal Disk Mark will work. On any SandForce controller SSD use Crystal disk mark with the 0-Fill option for the highest performance as that data is compressible. See pic below.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes both 840 and the 850 were at rapid mode.
> I have the understanding that its only unreliable when you use an complete different SSD but since the 840 and the 850 SSD's are remarkable similar i don't understand why the score are that much slower on the 850 than on the 840.
> 
> I run these benchmarks over and over and over again and i still get the same performance with the 840 EVO and the 850 EVO but they are so wildly apart. Do you understand what i am trying to say here?


I understand what you are thinking, however, it is flawed. When benchmarking with RAPID you are only benchmarking the RAM, not the storage. You can not expect RAPID results to qualify as storage comparison results to base SSD performance against one another. You can only compare each drive's performance without RAM caching.


----------



## djleakyg

Update on my motherboard chipset issue. As it turns out, you cannot download the update directly from MSI's website, you have to have Live Update 6 installed and run the updates from there. Really stupid in my opinion but atleast it works. Chipset driver is huge, almost 800 MB.


----------



## KarathKasun

The chipset driver is on AMD's website.

I usually go straight to the chip makers site for drivers as MSI/GB/ASUS tend to be WAY behind.


----------



## djleakyg

Here are screenshots *before* the SSD firmware and Chipset update




Here are screenshots *after* the SSD firmware update but before Chipset update




Here are screenshots *after* firmware update of the SSD and Chipset. The Chipset driver made the biggest difference


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Here are screenshots *before* the SSD firmware and Chipset update
> 
> Here are screenshots *after* firmware update of the SSD and Chipset. The Chipset driver made the biggest difference


If you notice, before, you were using msachi. So Windows SATA drivers. After the "chipset update", you are using AMD SATA driver. Like Karathkasun said, there is no reason to download 800MB to get the chipset drivers. If you get the "chipset drivers" from AMD's website, it's a much smaller download.

I guess i may have to reconsider and try again to use AMD's SATA drivers. They seem improved.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If you notice, before, you were using msachi. So Windows SATA drivers. After the "chipset update", you are using AMD SATA driver. Like Karathkasun said, there is no reason to download 800MB to get the chipset drivers. If you get the "chipset drivers" from AMD's website, it's a much smaller download.
> 
> I guess i may have to reconsider and try again to use AMD's SATA drivers. They seem improved.


Yeah the improvement has made a difference. Write speeds are crazy good now. Yeah I see the difference now. I never noticed the msahci vs amd_sata. I'm assuming there aren't really any other drivers I can use correct?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Yeah the improvement has made a difference. Write speeds are crazy good now. Yeah I see the difference now. I never noticed the msahci vs amd_sata. I'm assuming there aren't really any other drivers I can use correct?


No, there isn't any other choice. MSAHCI=Microsoft AHCI, which is the generic driver that comes with Windows. AMD SATA is AMD's driver for AMD motherboards. As long as MSI has the latest version of the AMD SATA driver, there isn't anything else you can do.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No, there isn't any other choice. MSAHCI=Microsoft AHCI, which is the generic driver that comes with Windows. AMD SATA is AMD's driver for AMD motherboards. As long as MSI has the latest version of the AMD SATA driver, there isn't anything else you can do.


I'm assuming there aren't many people that take these drivers and optimize them.


----------



## KarathKasun

You cant, they are not like GPU drivers with different components. AFAIK, for the SATA components there are all of 3 files.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I'm assuming there aren't many people that take these drivers and optimize them.


No. The basic driver package has the normal SATA drivers from AMD and there should also be another package for RAID, if one is interested.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Here are screenshots *before* the SSD firmware and Chipset update


Interesting , thanks for posting
I have a question though









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting , thanks for posting
> I have a question though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hahahah I am not. I will keep you posted if I can come up with any other good results.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interesting , thanks for posting
> I have a question though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahah I am not. I will keep you posted if I can come up with any other good results.
Click to expand...











Screwing around with that benchmark at the moment , It reported my ide controller was bad.... so I switched it over to AHCI and now it is happy.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screwing around with that benchmark at the moment , It reported my ide controller was bad.... so I switched it over to AHCI and now it is happy.


should be running ahci anyway


----------



## g34rfr34k

My FX 8320 is running idle at 30c and 57c at load. I'm using a Hyper 212 EVO with two fans (push/pull) setup. I thought it was the thermal paste as I was using the stock that came pre-applied on the cpu cooler. I replaced it with Arctic Silver 5 and the temps are the same. I have a second PC, also with a FX8320 and a Hyper 212 EVO, but the temps are MUCH lower. The difference is the motherboard.
The PC with the high temp mobo is an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 while the good temp PC is using a lower quality board, Asus M5A97 R2.0. Both running the latest bios settings. Your thoughts?


----------



## snipekill2445

What cases are they in


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g34rfr34k*
> 
> My FX 8320 is running idle at 30c and 57c at load. I'm using a Hyper 212 EVO with two fans (push/pull) setup. I thought it was the thermal paste as I was using the stock that came pre-applied on the cpu cooler. I replaced it with Arctic Silver 5 and the temps are the same. I have a second PC, also with a FX8320 and a Hyper 212 EVO, but the temps are MUCH lower. The difference is the motherboard.
> The PC with the high temp mobo is an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 while the good temp PC is using a lower quality board, Asus M5A97 R2.0. Both running the latest bios settings. Your thoughts?


Swap the chips, see if its the cpu.

Also, take a straight edge to the heatspreader and see if it is level. My 9370 was so badly out of shape that it was impossible to cool at stock speeds - I lapped it and now its much better.


----------



## KarathKasun

Also, check voltages. Not every chip gets the same stock voltages.
Motherboard temp diodes are also not all equal, nor are the on die temp probes.


----------



## umeng2002

Load Line Calibration will play a huge difference too. The higher the LLC, the less Vdroop you get under load, which means your voltage increases more under load than a mobo with less LLC. A CPU uses power at a rate of the SQUARE of the voltage increase. Clock speed increases, increase power used linearly. Then you have the heat death cycle, the hotter it gets, the more power it needs to be stable.


----------



## g34rfr34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What cases are they in


The bad temp PC is using a Cooler Master HAF XB EVO with fans practically in every mounting possible. While the good temp PC is in a $40 cheap ass case. Mind boggling!

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I'll start with the easiest and check the voltages and the LLC. If it all checks out, I'll see if it needs a bit of lapping. Thanks again!


----------



## Undervolter

@ *Mus1mus*

We have been betrayed by our faith in M$! (what a surprise, i know). It seems AMD has really made advancements on their SATA drivers...

With MSAHCI



With AMD SATA 15.7.1



Same software version, same SSD. If anything, the SSD on its current state is "dirtier" (steady state), since i 've installed much more stuff (23% usage vs 12% of the one with the MSACHI).

Unless i get event viewer errors, i am keeping the AMD driver.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice info. When did this driver arrive to the platform?

I must check this out. And/or run Crystal Disk on my 850 EVO and the Force GS.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice info. When did this driver arrive to the platform?
> 
> I must check this out. And/or run Crystal Disk on my 850 EVO and the Force GS.


I got the idea to retry, after seeing this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/56010#post_24693249

^ His results were quite clear and i am seeing now gains too with different software... I am not sure about your question. The AMD SATA driver exists since 710 southbridge at least (but was not working too well). The version i used is the contemporary of Catalyst 15.7.1 (which was out in late July/August 2015?).


----------



## hurricane28

I prefer the 15.7 driver too, i see a nice gain in benchmark performance.

I did a few benchmark runs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












I am running Windows 10 at the moment and i must admit, i really like it so i must withdraw my previous statement about it. Its faster, better looking and best of all its more user friendly.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I prefer the 15.7 driver too, i see a nice gain in benchmark performance.
> 
> I did a few benchmark runs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running Windows 10 at the moment and i must admit, i really like it so i must withdraw my previous statement about it. Its faster, better looking and best of all its more user friendly.


Yeah, i had a BSOD while idle from the GPU driver with 15.7, but the 15.7.1 has been very good, so i tried the SATA driver too. The 15.7.1 was last WHQL driver before the Crimson. I wanted to use the Crimson, but being new interface i was expecting glitches, so i let the others do the guinea pigs and in deed, i read there are universal glitches. So 15.7.1 is the last AMD driver i am going to use for a long time.

Win10 can be whatever it likes, but i 've been more of a security enthusiast since i was teenager than a hardware enthusiast and installing the MS spyware with my own hands would be an insult to the years i 've spent in PC security fora. Not to mention that AMD MsrTweaker probably won't work (AFAIK doesn't even work with Win8). I also hate the flatness of anything past Win8. Feels very Win95.

I will probably stay with Win7 for as long as i can. Hopefully by 2025, i will be enough tired with computers, that my needs will be very basic and i will be able to migrate to something like Linux Mint, while you others will be running the wonderful "cloud running" Win15 for free, with wonderful features like DirectX 15, including the ultra-lightness, since the main OS will be running on some MS server and you will have a crippled client application locally installed. Users will do anything as long as you give them an incentive (aka "cheese for the mouse"").

Users will be like: "Wow, this Windows is amazing! Only 15 processes open when i play! This is the lightest Windows ever!".


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i had a BSOD while idle from the GPU driver with 15.7, but the 15.7.1 has been very good, so i tried the SATA driver too. The 15.7.1 was last WHQL driver before the Crimson. I wanted to use the Crimson, but being new interface i was expecting glitches, so i let the others do the guinea pigs and in deed, i read there are universal glitches. So 15.7.1 is the last AMD driver i am going to use for a long time.
> 
> Win10 can be whatever it likes, but i 've been more of a security enthusiast since i was teenager than a hardware enthusiast and installing the MS spyware with my own hands would be an insult to the years i 've spent in PC security fora. Not to mention that AMD MsrTweaker probably won't work (AFAIK doesn't even work with Win8). I also hate the flatness of anything past Win8. Feels very Win95.
> 
> I will probably stay with Win7 for as long as i can. Hopefully by 2025, i will be enough tired with computers, that my needs will be very basic and i will be able to migrate to something like Linux Mint, while you others will be running the wonderful "cloud running" Win15 for free, with wonderful features like DirectX 15, including the ultra-lightness, since the main OS will be running on some MS server and you will have a crippled client application locally installed. Users will do anything as long as you give them an incentive (aka "cheese for the mouse"").
> 
> Users will be like: "Wow, this Windows is amazing! Only 15 processes open when i play! This is the lightest Windows ever!".


The newest chipset drivers work very well in my case so i am happy to see some performance gain over the previous one.

While i like Windows 10, it still has some glitches and problems like i am unable to install my audio drivers, which is okay btw i use my external USB audio but still.
I had great difficulty to install Adobe premiere pro CS6 but i managed to get it working so its cool.

I am encoding at the moment and boy, that takes a long long time, seems to be one of the hardest thing to do on a PC lol
finally get my PC a REAL workout instead of those flimsy benchmarks lol

Now i understand why people would go with Intel when you use programs like this, it seems that my CPU is the bottleneck big time here.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The newest chipset drivers work very well in my case so i am happy to see some performance gain over the previous one.
> 
> While i like Windows 10, it still has some glitches and problems like i am unable to install my audio drivers, which is okay btw i use my external USB audio but still.
> I had great difficulty to install Adobe premiere pro CS6 but i managed to get it working so its cool.
> 
> I am encoding at the moment and boy, that takes a long long time, seems to be one of the hardest thing to do on a PC lol
> finally get my PC a REAL workout instead of those flimsy benchmarks lol
> 
> Now i understand why people would go with Intel when you use programs like this, it seems that my CPU is the bottleneck big time here.


Video encoding is the one of the best workloads for FX. An FX8350 at stock speed, is about the same as i7 3770 in x264 encoding. When you do software encoding, there is no shortcut. It's a hard job. What you can do is trade quality and/or file size for speed.

For example, if you encode to 1280x720 instead of 1080p, your video will finish faster. Or, nowdays, with large HDDs, it's futile to use "2 pass". 2 pass is a relic of the past, useful only when you absolutely have to hit a limited file size (like to fit it on DVD). In reality, in x264, the "1st pass" isn't a real encoding, it's just a file scanning. The real encoding is the 2nd pass. You can have the same effect for more speed, by doing CRF encoding instead of 2 pass.

A good combination of reasonably fast encode while maintaining high quality is to do this:

Encode to: 1280x720 (crop if the video allows). Preset: slow. If you can customize the preset, then modify it to: ref 5, b frames 5, subme 9, constant framerate (if your source is a video file), CRF=18, direct mode = automatic, motion estimation range=24, deblocking -3 -3, trellis=1.

You will get very good quality results, with reasonable encoding times. I use this for "ordinary" video sources.

If you reduce ref, you lose quality and in compression, but gain speed. If you reduce B frames, you lose in file size (bigger), but you gain speed. Lower subme, higher CRF, lower motion estimation give you higher speed for less quality. Higher deblocking (like -2 or -1) makes you lose speed, but smooths the picture (for those who like smoothing, i don't). Trellis=2 gives more quality, but slows down.

EDIT: But yeah. x264 is one of the toughest real workloads you can give to a CPU. And it's why i LOVE AMD. With the money of one Intel, i actually bought 3 AMD CPUs. I have one rig (with FX6300) dedicated ONLY to x264 encoding, so that my main rig is FREE whenever i want. I only encode on my main rig for fun nowdays.







There is nothing worse, than having a task pinning down your CPU at 100% load for hours. And when you do high quality video encoding, this will happen, even on Intel. With the coming of 4K resolution, even today's new Intels, will be on their knees for hours and hours.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I prefer the 15.7 driver too, i see a nice gain in benchmark performance.
> 
> I did a few benchmark runs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running Windows 10 at the moment and i must admit, i really like it so i must withdraw my previous statement about it. Its faster, better looking and best of all its more user friendly.


Dat Supra! Wub Wub Wub!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Video encoding is the one of the best workloads for FX. An FX8350 at stock speed, is about the same as i7 3770 in x264 encoding. When you do software encoding, there is no shortcut. It's a hard job. What you can do is trade quality and/or file size for speed.
> 
> For example, if you encode to 1280x720 instead of 1080p, your video will finish faster. Or, nowdays, with large HDDs, it's futile to use "2 pass". 2 pass is a relic of the past, useful only when you absolutely have to hit a limited file size (like to fit it on DVD). In reality, in x264, the "1st pass" isn't a real encoding, it's just a file scanning. The real encoding is the 2nd pass. You can have the same effect for more speed, by doing CRF encoding instead of 2 pass.
> 
> A good combination of reasonably fast encode while maintaining high quality is to do this:
> 
> Encode to: 1280x720 (crop if the video allows). Preset: slow. If you can customize the preset, then modify it to: ref 5, b frames 5, subme 9, constant framerate (if your source is a video file), CRF=18, direct mode = automatic, motion estimation range=24, deblocking -3 -3, trellis=1.
> 
> You will get very good quality results, with reasonable encoding times. I use this for "ordinary" video sources.
> 
> If you reduce ref, you lose quality and in compression, but gain speed. If you reduce B frames, you lose in file size (bigger), but you gain speed. Lower subme, higher CRF, lower motion estimation give you higher speed for less quality. Higher deblocking (like -2 or -1) makes you lose speed, but smooths the picture (for those who like smoothing, i don't). Trellis=2 gives more quality, but slows down.
> 
> EDIT: But yeah. x264 is one of the toughest real workloads you can give to a CPU. And it's why i LOVE AMD. With the money of one Intel, i actually bought 3 AMD CPUs. I have one rig (with FX6300) dedicated ONLY to x264 encoding, so that my main rig is FREE whenever i want. I only encode on my main rig for fun nowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing worse, than having a task pinning down your CPU at 100% load for hours. And when you do high quality video encoding, this will happen, even on Intel. With the coming of 4K resolution, even today's new Intels, will be on their knees for hours and hours.


WOW that's a wall of text which i don't fully understand yet lol
This is my second clip that i encode ever so i have a lot to learn tho.

Its the hardest thing to do on a CPU yes but when you REALLY work your system hard is when you export the entire file, especially to an SSD. With encoding it barely uses my ram and my temps are not that high if you compare it to exporting. When i export one of my self shot video's, i saw that the ram gets completely filled and my CPU is completely and utterly on its knees and can barely stand up so i cannot use my system.

Now when encoding, i can still use my system for light work like going on internet and forums, Facebook etc. which i couldn't when exporting.

thnx for the advice tho, i will look at it next time









BTW, i have CUDA enabled so it kinda helps when rendering. Its not loaded much tho, like only 20% but still, 20% is more than nothing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Video encoding is the one of the best workloads for FX. An FX8350 at stock speed, is about the same as i7 3770 in x264 encoding. When you do software encoding, there is no shortcut. It's a hard job. What you can do is trade quality and/or file size for speed.
> 
> For example, if you encode to 1280x720 instead of 1080p, your video will finish faster. Or, nowdays, with large HDDs, it's futile to use "2 pass". 2 pass is a relic of the past, useful only when you absolutely have to hit a limited file size (like to fit it on DVD). In reality, in x264, the "1st pass" isn't a real encoding, it's just a file scanning. The real encoding is the 2nd pass. You can have the same effect for more speed, by doing CRF encoding instead of 2 pass.
> 
> A good combination of reasonably fast encode while maintaining high quality is to do this:
> 
> Encode to: 1280x720 (crop if the video allows). Preset: slow. If you can customize the preset, then modify it to: ref 5, b frames 5, subme 9, constant framerate (if your source is a video file), CRF=18, direct mode = automatic, motion estimation range=24, deblocking -3 -3, trellis=1.
> 
> You will get very good quality results, with reasonable encoding times. I use this for "ordinary" video sources.
> 
> If you reduce ref, you lose quality and in compression, but gain speed. If you reduce B frames, you lose in file size (bigger), but you gain speed. Lower subme, higher CRF, lower motion estimation give you higher speed for less quality. Higher deblocking (like -2 or -1) makes you lose speed, but smooths the picture (for those who like smoothing, i don't). Trellis=2 gives more quality, but slows down.
> 
> EDIT: But yeah. x264 is one of the toughest real workloads you can give to a CPU. And it's why i LOVE AMD. With the money of one Intel, i actually bought 3 AMD CPUs. I have one rig (with FX6300) dedicated ONLY to x264 encoding, so that my main rig is FREE whenever i want. I only encode on my main rig for fun nowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing worse, than having a task pinning down your CPU at 100% load for hours. And when you do high quality video encoding, this will happen, even on Intel. With the coming of 4K resolution, even today's new Intels, will be on their knees for hours and hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dat Supra! Wub Wub Wub!


I know right! I am an Toyota fan so the Supra comes on my list of priorities









Just... need... to.. resist... must... pay.. mortgage.. instead... of... Supra.....lol


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ *Mus1mus*
> 
> We have been betrayed by our faith in M$! (what a surprise, i know). It seems AMD has really made advancements on their SATA drivers...
> 
> With MSAHCI
> 
> 
> 
> With AMD SATA 15.7.1
> 
> 
> 
> Same software version, same SSD. If anything, the SSD on its current state is "dirtier" (steady state), since i 've installed much more stuff (23% usage vs 12% of the one with the MSACHI).
> 
> Unless i get event viewer errors, i am keeping the AMD driver.


Your 4K QD Read went through the roof!!! Glad I mentioned something about the AMD SATA drivers then. I have been very happy with my results so far.


----------



## djleakyg

My results with updating to the newest AMD SATA driver aren't just a one hit wonder. I told my buddy to update his driver on his old machine (6300 & and 970 and a Samsung 840 Evo). He said his write speeds almost doubled when he went away from the msahci. Glad to have been help to someone. Keep the thread posted on any changes in performance with respect to chipset drivers. I wonder if anyone's hard drive R/W speeds will have gotten better? Thoughts?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> My results with updating to the newest AMD SATA driver aren't just a one hit wonder. I told my buddy to update his driver on his old machine (6300 & and 970 and a Samsung 840 Evo). He said his write speeds almost doubled when he went away from the msahci. Glad to have been help to someone. Keep the thread posted on any changes in performance with respect to chipset drivers. I wonder if anyone's hard drive R/W speeds will have gotten better? Thoughts?


I'd be curious to see how Aida 64's disk benchmark compares to those numbers. Would you be willing to run it on your machine and post those results?
Certainly not under any obligation so it's up to you.
My aida scores are reasonably close to the SSD's rating, but the other benches are abysmal on my 3 year old Windows 7 install and nearly full drive.


----------



## hurricane28

This is the end result, is this any good? Seems to me that it took an awful a lot of time but i am not expert.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be curious to see how Aida 64's disk benchmark compares to those numbers. Would you be willing to run it on your machine and post those results?
> Certainly not under any obligation so it's up to you.
> My aida scores are reasonably close to the SSD's rating, but the other benches are abysmal on my 3 year old Windows 7 install and nearly full drive.


Absolutely! Can you provide a link to the installer for that? I won't be able to do so until I get home tonight but I am curious too. I ran the Samsung Benchmark and the AS SSD one and the results(as you can see), were different to some extent but consistently different. It wasn't like my R/W's were way off hahaha. I just feel like AS SSD is more agnostic and the Samsung one is biased.


----------



## hurricane28

This is my Aida64 result:



Seems to be okay if you ask me.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is my Aida64 result:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be okay if you ask me.


Can you rerun the benchmark with a larger block size? Say 512MB or 1024?


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know, this is a standard test but i can have a look.


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, can't change that but there are different manual tests but its only read an no write testing unfortunately.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, can't change that but there are different manual tests but its only read an no write testing unfortunately.


Shoot. I guess will give it a shot and see what I can come up with results wise. I am really curious to see other peoples results with the chipset update. I am really thrilled that AMD is finally making a decent driver.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> WOW that's a wall of text which i don't fully understand yet lol
> This is my second clip that i encode ever so i have a lot to learn tho.
> 
> Its the hardest thing to do on a CPU yes but when you REALLY work your system hard is when you export the entire file, especially to an SSD. With encoding it barely uses my ram and my temps are not that high if you compare it to exporting. When i export one of my self shot video's, i saw that the ram gets completely filled and my CPU is completely and utterly on its knees and can barely stand up so i cannot use my system.
> 
> Now when encoding, i can still use my system for light work like going on internet and forums, Facebook etc. which i couldn't when exporting.
> 
> thnx for the advice tho, i will look at it next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i have CUDA enabled so it kinda helps when rendering. Its not loaded much tho, like only 20% but still, 20% is more than nothing


The problem is, i don't know your software...From what i understand, this a video that you shot your self with a camera right? Anyway, all x264 engines, have the same settings. The difference is that not all software allows you to see them and manipulate them.

https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/MeGUI/x264_Settings

CUDA can be used in 2 ways. One, is make the GPU do the main encoding. There is a quality hit, but some don't care. Another, is have the CUDA handle some secondary functions (like the resizing).
I don't know what the "export" function really does on your software...With the software i use (a handbrake clone called Vidcoder), the usage is steady over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Your 4K QD Read went through the roof!!! Glad I mentioned something about the AMD SATA drivers then. I have been very happy with my results so far.


In deed. The increase is dramatic. I am glad i looked your post!







Although i can't tell the difference in real use, to be honest... Still, it's too big difference in benchmark to ignore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is the end result, is this any good? Seems to me that it took an awful a lot of time but i am not expert.


2 hours for 1080p with those settings is a bit odd. I mean, the time is good, but maybe a bit too good. I don't know the length of the original source, nor its bitrate, so it's hard to tell. But i still see you did 2 pass. See if you have an option to do CRF. It will be 1 pass. The "2 pass" option exists for historical reasons, since the XVid era where HDD space was precious and everyone was trying to backup to DVDs, so he had to hit always a specific size. If you keep these files on HDD, there isn't reason to waste time with 2 pass.

You can also try to output to 1280x720P instead. I don't know exactly your source nor your final expectations and use. But if i want something "quickly" and i am not mad about the highest quality, i usually prefer to do a good conversion to 4000 bitrate 720P with high quality settings, than keep an 1080p file with low settings and big bitrate.

But video encoding isn't an exact science. The settings are known for their use, but the end result is subjective, as not all people seek the same result out of a file.

The 2 first basic things to understand is: The bigger the output resolution, all else equal, the slower the encode. So 1080p will take more time than 720p. File size will also be bigger. The higher the output bitrate, on the same encoding settings, the higher the end result, but also the bigger the file and slower process.


----------



## djleakyg

Yeah I am picking up a 6 core rig tonight or tomorrow and I will run the benchmarks on that when I pick it up. I will see if I can get some screenshots from my buddy who just did updates. I will make sure he is on the newest firmware. I was moving large files last night from one SSD to another and it seemed a bit quicker. I moved a really good Bluray rip I have of Aliens from my Samsung 840 to my MX200 just for testing and it was super quick.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The problem is, i don't know your software...From what i understand, this a video that you shot your self with a camera right? Anyway, all x264 engines, have the same settings. The difference is that not all software allows you to see them and manipulate them.
> 
> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/MeGUI/x264_Settings
> 
> CUDA can be used in 2 ways. One, is make the GPU do the main encoding. There is a quality hit, but some don't care. Another, is have the CUDA handle some secondary functions (like the resizing).
> I don't know what the "export" function really does on your software...With the software i use (a handbrake clone called Vidcoder), the usage is steady over time.
> In deed. The increase is dramatic. I am glad i looked your post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although i can't tell the difference in real use, to be honest... Still, it's too big difference in benchmark to ignore.
> *2 hours for 1080p with those settings is a bit odd. I mean, the time is good, but maybe a bit too good.* I don't know the length of the original source, nor its bitrate, so it's hard to tell. But i still see you did 2 pass. See if you have an option to do CRF. It will be 1 pass. The "2 pass" option exists for historical reasons, since the XVid era where HDD space was precious and everyone was trying to backup to DVDs, so he had to hit always a specific size. If you keep these files on HDD, there isn't reason to waste time with 2 pass.
> 
> You can also try to output to 1280x720P instead. I don't know exactly your source nor your final expectations and use. But if i want something "quickly" and i am not mad about the highest quality, i usually prefer to do a good conversion to 4000 bitrate 720P with high quality settings, than keep an 1080p file with low settings and big bitrate.
> 
> But video encoding isn't an exact science. The settings are known for their use, but the end result is subjective, as not all people seek the same result out of a file.
> 
> The 2 first basic things to understand is: The bigger the output resolution, all else equal, the slower the encode. So 1080p will take more time than 720p. File size will also be bigger. The higher the output bitrate, on the same encoding settings, the higher the end result, but also the bigger the file and slower process.


What i mean with exporting, is that if you have loaded the clips in Premiere pro and you are finished with it, you can choose to export the file to an destination drive.

Yes i shot the video myself with my HTC one M7 at the time, i thought it was a neet camera but the quality is rather poor and the sound is rubbish.
I am glad i have a new phone that can shoot in 4K







Going to test that soon. I did shot some clips and edit them in Premiere pro but i don't have the statistics of that unfortunately.

Maybe an result of a good stable overclock combined that all of this is done on a fast SSD?

I did saw on some benchmark results on the Interwebs that the FX scores really good with multi threaded applications and in some cases you can see 3770K performance, quite impressive when an i7 3770K is still around 400 euro's here and the 8350 i more less than half of that price









I learned a lot from this guy: 




Love to see video's instead of reading on most of the thing so i can see that it works and how it works.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Here are screenshots *before* the SSD firmware and Chipset update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are screenshots *after* the SSD firmware update but before Chipset update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are screenshots *after* firmware update of the SSD and Chipset. The Chipset driver made the biggest difference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ *Mus1mus*
> 
> We have been betrayed by our faith in M$! (what a surprise, i know). It seems AMD has really made advancements on their SATA drivers...
> 
> With MSAHCI
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMD SATA 15.7.1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same software version, same SSD. If anything, the SSD on its current state is "dirtier" (steady state), since i 've installed much more stuff (23% usage vs 12% of the one with the MSACHI).
> 
> Unless i get event viewer errors, i am keeping the AMD driver.


Hey look, evidence against @hurricane28's claims!







lol


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm going to make sure I have AMD SATA drivers my damn self now!!!

Had no clue the generic driver would impact anything.

Anything I need to know about switching? Anything to clean or look out for?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Hey look, evidence against @hurricane28
> 's claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


HOLY CRAP. Look at the improvement in 4K QD32. That's insane!


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm going to make sure I have AMD SATA drivers my damn self now!!!
> 
> Had no clue the generic driver would impact anything.
> 
> Anything I need to know about switching? Anything to clean or look out for?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Do you have the ASUS update tool? Not sure what it' called. Check for updates through there. The version might not be the absolute freshest but 15.7.1 is the one I am on I think.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Funny how a statement like "AMD 15.7.1 driver made a huge improvement with 4k speeds" can now have multiple meanings


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> HOLY CRAP. Look at the improvement in 4K QD32. That's insane!


Yeah, although this is nothing new. Probably to you guys, but their SATA drivers have been delivering this performance for 2-3 years now. Maybe longer. Back when I started my Windows 7 install guide you could get these type of improvements.


----------



## icyeye

sry..but i notice that u talking about AMD SATA drivers. how can i chek do i have it ? and if not..where i can download it? i got Saber 2.0. Samsung evo 850 250gb ty


----------



## djleakyg

Like I said, I was completely taken aback by the improvements. I have had this mentality about AMD Drivers being garbage since the K9 days. When my dad and I built our (his) first PC back in like 99 or 98, I don't remember much but I remember his being really happy with the drivers at the time. When I went to build my first Phenom rig, I was cursing these drivers up and down. Especially the Radeon drivers.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> sry..but i notice that u talking about AMD SATA drivers. how can i chek do i have it ? and if not..where i can download it? i got Saber 2.0. Samsung evo 850 250gb ty


So run AS SSD benchmark and post a screenshot. If it says msahci, you are on the Micro$oft drivers. If it says amd_xxxxxx you are on the AMD ones. Use the update tool from your motherboard vendor to see if there are any updates out. I'm sure there might be a better way but this is the way I did it.


----------



## icyeye

ok..here it is.


----------



## djleakyg

I think storahci is still MS. I am not sure though. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I think storahci is still MS. I am not sure though. Thoughts anyone?


Yes, they changed it in Windows 8 and newer.


----------



## icyeye

so..is there any other way to install AMD SATA, beside motherboard tool?


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> so..is there any other way to install AMD SATA, beside motherboard tool?


Oh I'm sure there is. Maybe downloading drivers through the website? I know MSI doesn't stay on top of those. Other vendors might.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> so..is there any other way to install AMD SATA, beside motherboard tool?


Go to AMD site and it's there... If you find the catalyst drivers, it's under "optional downloads"

This is for win7 64 bit and it's only 41 MB. Of course this is the current version (contemporary of the Crimson driver release).

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64

EDIT: Here's direct download for AMD chipset drivers 15.7.1 for all Windows except XP.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MOTHERBOARD/AMD/AMD-Chipset-Driver-1571.shtml


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icyeye*
> 
> ok..here it is.


Nice score you got there, what SSD are you running?


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score you got there, what SSD are you running?


Looks like its a Samsung 850 Evo 256GB


----------



## hurricane28

Its an 250 GB, only the pro has 256, just want to point that out









Yes i guess so, this is my best.



He has a few point more and i want to know why. Maybe there is an power saving feature on these FX boards i never heard of? Sean keeps talking about it but i can't imagine what it is..


----------



## hurricane28

Found a new benchmark btw


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its an 250 GB, only the pro has 256, just want to point that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i guess so, this is my best.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has a few point more and i want to know why. Maybe there is an power saving feature on these FX boards i never heard of? Sean keeps talking about it but i can't imagine what it is..


Have you looked at all the ones I have already showed you?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Have you looked at all the ones I have already showed you?


Yes, those are the first things I disable. I can't find anything else in the BIOS that can influence the performance. Everything in windows 10 is also optimized so I have no idea what I can do more to improve performance.


----------



## cssorkinman

Atto is much friendlier to my Kingston


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, those are the first things I disable. I can't find anything else in the BIOS that can influence the performance. Everything in windows 10 is also optimized so I have no idea what I can do more to improve performance.


Ok, that is it from what I can think of.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Atto is much friendlier to my Kingston


That is because ATTO tests with 100% compressible data. SandForce controllers do a lot better with compressible data rather than incompressible data because it utilizes real time hardware compression. However, 100% compressible data does not represent real world performance because nothing is 100% compressible.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Atto is much friendlier to my Kingston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because ATTO tests with 100% compressible data. SandForce controllers do a lot better with compressible data rather than incompressible data because it utilizes real time hardware compression. However, 100% compressible data does not represent real world performance because nothing is 100% compressible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's very helpful , thanks for explaining that to me. I think Kingston uses ATTO to rate it's SSD's, is that the industry standard?
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjiw

I know there are quite a few people in here who benchmark but can anyone tell me why my 970 drops to 70% usage on scene 6 of Valley?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I know there are quite a few people in here who benchmark but can anyone tell me why my 970 drops to 70% usage on scene 6 of Valley?


What settings/resolution are you running?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What settings/resolution are you running?


Highest so it will be extreme hd at 1080p


----------



## mus1mus

Valley has dips. Do a second run after the score pops up without closing the app.

Things smoothen on the next runs. Also do the same on Heaven.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Valley has dips. Do a second run after the score pops up without closing the app.
> 
> Things smoothen on the next runs. Also do the same on Heaven.


I noticed that but the issue actually worsens on the 2nd run on that scene, my card dips more.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What settings/resolution are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> Highest so it will be extreme hd at 1080p
Click to expand...

It's a little spastic for me too - dips to 69% momentarily between scenes and scene 6 hit 84% for a second . 780Ti being pushed by a 4.9ghz 4790K.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a little spastic for me too - dips to 69% momentarily between scenes and scene 6 hit 84% for a second . 780Ti being pushed by a 4.9ghz 4790K.


I noticed my Valley runs only use 1 core and never really maxes it out. Not sure what's going on really but people with lower overclocks than me are getting the same or better scores. The only difference being their systems are intel and mine is AMD.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a little spastic for me too - dips to 69% momentarily between scenes and scene 6 hit 84% for a second . 780Ti being pushed by a 4.9ghz 4790K.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my Valley runs only use 1 core and never really maxes it out. Not sure what's going on really but people with lower overclocks than me are getting the same or better scores. The only difference being their systems are intel and mine is AMD.
Click to expand...

That's fairly normal for the bench , I wouldn't be surprised if there is a anti-FX gimp in the program similar to firestrikes. Try setting the affinity for Valley to cores 0,2,4,and 6 - see if that makes a difference.

EDIT: Valley seems to avoid using hyperthreading on my i7 , forcing it to run one logical and one physical core produces a gpu usage chart that looks more like a sinus rhythm..lol 3% to 80 to 4 % etc. etc.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's fairly normal for the bench , I wouldn't be surprised if there is a anti-FX gimp in the program similar to firestrikes. Try setting the affinity for Valley to cores 0,2,4,and 6 - see if that makes a difference.


How do I do that? (Forgive my ignorance, sorry.)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's fairly normal for the bench , I wouldn't be surprised if there is a anti-FX gimp in the program similar to firestrikes. Try setting the affinity for Valley to cores 0,2,4,and 6 - see if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I do that? (Forgive my ignorance, sorry.)
Click to expand...

Curiosity is ignorance's mortal enemy








Open valley, then open task manager and go to the process tab, click on it - find the process described as Unigine browser, right click on it , select set affinity from the menu that appears, then select the cores you wish the program to use. Optimally , one core from each module. as I described above.


----------



## miklkit

I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml

Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.


I was wondering if you had Fall out 4?
I should ask Sgt Bilko if he sees any difference in performance using the bulldozer conditioner in that game.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you had Fall out 4?
> I should ask Sgt Bilko if he sees any difference in performance using the bulldozer conditioner in that game.
Click to expand...

My spider sense was tingling









Well.....i would love to but I'm currently sitting in Denmark spending some time with the missus but when i get my rig here sorted out and built i will give it a run and see (will be running on a HDD here)


----------



## miklkit

No I do not. It doesn't look like a game I would be interested in.

The Bulldozer Conditioner is mainly for programs that still use the X87 instructionslike Skyrim used to and still may use as I understand it. If Fallout 4 is like that I REALLY don't want it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No I do not. It doesn't look like a game I would be interested in.
> 
> The Bulldozer Conditioner is mainly for programs that still use the X87 instructionslike Skyrim used to and still may use as I understand it. If Fallout 4 is like that I REALLY don't want it.


I am 99.8% sure that BDC won't help in FO4 but i would like to be wrong


----------



## mfknjadagr8

im assuming i have ram caching on though not sure how to turn it off.... but it sure looks nice...

EDIT: is the ram caching called write caching in the magician?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you had Fall out 4?
> I should ask Sgt Bilko if he sees any difference in performance using the bulldozer conditioner in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My spider sense was tingling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....i would love to but I'm currently sitting in Denmark spending some time with the missus but when i get my rig here sorted out and built i will give it a run and see (will be running on a HDD here)
Click to expand...

Whoops, that's right I forgot you were out of the country. Don't trouble yourself on my account please









Anyone else with an FX that has fallout want to try FO4 with and without BDC? or has it been proven to be irrelevant ?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> im assuming i have ram caching on though not sure how to turn it off.... but it sure looks nice...
> 
> EDIT: is the ram caching called write caching in the magician?


See where it says RAPID Mode? That is where you can disable it. RAPID Mode = RAM Caching.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> See where it says RAPID Mode? That is where you can disable it. RAPID Mode = RAM Caching.


i thought rapid mode had the circle filled when it was on... whoops ;0
EDIT: update with rapid off... nasty results honestly


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Whoops, that's right I forgot you were out of the country. Don't trouble yourself on my account please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else with an FX that has fallout want to try FO4 with and without BDC? or has it been proven to be irrelevant ?


I'm getting it for christmas from the gf so if you wait 2 weeks I can tell you!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you had Fall out 4?
> I should ask Sgt Bilko if he sees any difference in performance using the bulldozer conditioner in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My spider sense was tingling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....i would love to but I'm currently sitting in Denmark spending some time with the missus but when i get my rig here sorted out and built i will give it a run and see (will be running on a HDD here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops, that's right I forgot you were out of the country. Don't trouble yourself on my account please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else with an FX that has fallout want to try FO4 with and without BDC? or has it been proven to be irrelevant ?
Click to expand...

I don't mind running it but its gonna a while before i can is all


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Whoops, that's right I forgot you were out of the country. Don't trouble yourself on my account please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else with an FX that has fallout want to try FO4 with and without BDC? or has it been proven to be irrelevant ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting it for christmas from the gf so if you wait 2 weeks I can tell you!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you had Fall out 4?
> I should ask Sgt Bilko if he sees any difference in performance using the bulldozer conditioner in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My spider sense was tingling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....i would love to but I'm currently sitting in Denmark spending some time with the missus but when i get my rig here sorted out and built i will give it a run and see (will be running on a HDD here)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops, that's right I forgot you were out of the country. Don't trouble yourself on my account please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else with an FX that has fallout want to try FO4 with and without BDC? or has it been proven to be irrelevant ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind running it but its gonna a while before i can is all
Click to expand...

Bunch of helpful folks here, makes for a great club!

My "main" FX rig is down due to lending the 780ti to the 4790k rig temporarily , or I'd have it done already







.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

EDIT: got it...feel like a tard i know i had done all this before... weird


These results seem weird...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> See where it says RAPID Mode? That is where you can disable it. RAPID Mode = RAM Caching.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought rapid mode had the circle filled when it was on... whoops ;0
> EDIT: update with rapid off... nasty results honestly
Click to expand...

Im sad panda with my 830 lol


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i thought rapid mode had the circle filled when it was on... whoops ;0
> EDIT: update with rapid off... nasty results honestly


Now install your latest AMD SATA/Chipset driver.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ok so running this ssd test has made me realize that the ocz ssd i have installed wasnt being detected however... somehow windows has set aside a portion of my wd black drive the exact size of the ocz drive....guess i get to figure out whats going on if i have a dead drive or a bios setting gone awry...it looks like its not being detected at all by ocz toolbox although im pretty sure i had set it up with toolbox before... very odd
> 
> EDIT: it appears in the bios and even in disk management oddly though its divided into 3 partitions... its a 90gb ocz vertex drive...wouldnt you guys think this is the drive unlabled and not showing up in my computer despite having an ntfs partition... hrmm
> 
> 
> EDIT: ok so i deleted the partitions but they still show up as divisions im assuming i should use a program such as partition magic to reformat it..


You can use diskpart to wipe and format the drive.


Open the Start Menu, type *diskpart*, press Enter
Type *list disk*, press Enter
Type *select disk X* (where *X* is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter
Type *clean*, press Enter
Type *create partition primary*, press Enter
Type *format quick fs=ntfs*, press Enter
Type *assign*, press Enter
Type *exit*, press Enter


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Now install your latest AMD SATA/Chipset driver.
> You can use diskpart to wipe and format the drive.
> 
> Open the Start Menu, type *diskpart*, press Enter
> Type *list disk*, press Enter
> Type *select disk X* (where *X* is the number your drive shows up as), press Enter
> Type *clean*, press Enter
> Type *create partition primary*, press Enter
> Type *format quick fs=ntfs*, press Enter
> Type *assign*, press Enter
> Type *exit*, press Enter


i forgot about that.... so i used the version of mintool partition i had on a boot disk... it worked the same... posted results in the above edited post... need to change the samsung to use the updated driver..


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i forgot about that.... so i used the version of mintool partition i had on a boot disk... it worked the same... posted results in the above edited post... need to change the samsung to use the updated driver..


Plug the 840 Pro into an AMD SATA port, right now it is in another controller SATA port.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Plug the 840 Pro into an AMD SATA port, right now it is in another controller SATA port.


mustve gotten the wires crossed i couldve sworn i had it installed in the amd port.... ill do it tomorrow must be awake in 3 hours for work ;(


----------



## umeng2002

Everyone posting SSD benchmarks in this thread, so I will too:

840 EVO 250 GB on the AMD SATA Controller, latest AMD SATA drivers, latest SSD firmware:


----------



## KarathKasun

FX rig in my sig, 4,400/2,400 CPU clocks, latest SATA drivers, Intel SSD 530 (240gb)
The drive is effectively at steady state performance. Ive not zeroed it out in the year or so that it has been serving as my primary drive. ~5TB of total writes to the SSD so far.

MB/s


IOPS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.


What does this program do and what applications does it patches?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was wondering if you had Fall out 4?
> I should ask Sgt Bilko if he sees any difference in performance using the bulldozer conditioner in that game.


Perhaps an stupid question but Does this conditioner only work for bulldozer or also for piledriver?


----------



## KarathKasun

It looks for code optimization paths in code compiled with Intel C (ICC) compiler. ICC defaults to explicitly disabling Intel CPU optimizations if an Intel CPU is not present.

The funny thing is that ICC spits out the fastest code possible for FX when you configure it right. Most companies that use it though seem to just use the default configuration.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> *Ok, that is it from what I can think of.*
> 
> That is because ATTO tests with 100% compressible data. SandForce controllers do a lot better with compressible data rather than incompressible data because it utilizes real time hardware compression. However, 100% compressible data does not represent real world performance because nothing is 100% compressible.


I was afraid so, perhaps there are more energy saving features in windows 10 but i have to find them lol
Do you know any by chance?

I want to speed up this Windows installation and make it run perfectly so i can make a clone of it on my other drive in in case something goes wrong i can reinstall it.

Or doe you recommend an backup? I want an backup of my system and files so in time needed, i can reset everything without going through the re-instalaltion process which i don't have the patience for lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> It looks for code optimization paths in code compiled with Intel C (ICC) compiler. ICC defaults to explicitly disabling Intel CPU optimizations if an Intel CPU is not present.
> 
> The funny thing is that ICC spits out the fastest code possible for FX when you configure it right. Most companies that use it though seem to just use the default configuration.


Okay, so i just open the program and it does the rest? I am little scared of these programs because i had some weird experiences with some of them.


----------



## KarathKasun

It does not work %100 of the time AFAIK. Sometimes you get no difference, sometimes a tiny boost.

This is a post of before and after performance with CB R15, supposedly one of the worst benchmark offenders.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/31830#post_21933105


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of this, but I run every new program through this doodad and to this day it still finds stuff.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that Valley uses an early version of Unity that only uses one thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you had Fall out 4?
> I should ask Sgt Bilko if he sees any difference in performance using the bulldozer conditioner in that game.
Click to expand...

fallout 4 hmmm]? i should try this conditioner after i reformat


----------



## hurricane28

Oh boy, there are a lot of files, can i patch them all safely?


----------



## hurricane28

hmm interesting,

Before the patch and conditioner:



After the patch and conditioner:



I wonder if it also applies to sata controller and when we apply the patch we see higher IOPS with our SSD's


----------



## KarathKasun

No, if you are patching the drivers made by AMD, you are opening up a whole new can of worms regarding stability. Not saying it wont work, but it may result in some unwanted problems down the road.

AFAIK, the only places where it actually makes a large difference would be software that uses the Intel Math Kernel Library.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm interesting,
> 
> I wonder if it also applies to sata controller and when we apply the patch we see higher IOPS with our SSD's


I don't think AMD would gimp her own software. That would be funny though.


----------



## mus1mus

764 from 754 by installing the conditioner?

A reboot can do that to CB scores as well.







what noobish is this?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 764 from 754 by installing the conditioner?
> 
> A reboot can do that to CB scores as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what noobish is this?


^ Bingo lol


----------



## miklkit

I don't use the ICC patch on windows, but do use it in games and utilities. It does make a difference and here are 2 examples.

FF IV scores before and after.

 

Half Life 2 Episode 2 before and after. And no the different drivers did not make a difference in this old game, and yes the drivers were patched too.


----------



## djleakyg

Here are my results with Anvil Storage Utilities.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 764 from 754 by installing the conditioner?
> 
> A reboot can do that to CB scores as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what noobish is this?


lol that's why i said interesting









There is no gain in CB with this patch...

There is a patch for CB i heard some time ago, but don't know what patch that is.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Here are my results with Anvil Storage Utilities.


Looks like a healthy score to me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I finally found a gripe about my sabertooth board...with a second video card installed and plumbed I never moved the sata connections after that...they literally set up against the gpu block and the problem being the clip to release is towards the gpu...so I get to figure out how to release the clip that a mechanical screwdriver only fits in if I tweak the connector a bit...I refuse to remove the gpus and drain/refill the loop to swap controllers...if only the ports were turned 180 the clips would release so easily...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I finally found a gripe about my sabertooth board...with a second video card installed and plumbed I never moved the sata connections after that...they literally set up against the gpu block and the problem being the clip to release is towards the gpu...so I get to figure out how to release the clip that a mechanical screwdriver only fits in if I tweak the connector a bit...I refuse to remove the gpus and drain/refill the loop to swap controllers...if only the ports were turned 180 the clips would release so easily...


Do you have pics to show what you mean?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I finally found a gripe about my sabertooth board...with a second video card installed and plumbed I never moved the sata connections after that...they literally set up against the gpu block and the problem being the clip to release is towards the gpu...so I get to figure out how to release the clip that a mechanical screwdriver only fits in if I tweak the connector a bit...I refuse to remove the gpus and drain/refill the loop to swap controllers...if only the ports were turned 180 the clips would release so easily...


Yeah, its a pain to remove the sata cabled when GPU is in the first slot..

I found several gripes about the Sabertooth IMO. The 8-pin CPU connector on the bottom of the motherboard is on a stupid place, the USB 3.0 is on the wrong place because its blocking one of the CPU fan headers and it also puts a lot of stress on the connector because you have to bend the cable in order for cable management. The audio is very bad. As for the rest, its an amazing overclocking board if not the best for AMD CPU's.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Do you have pics to show what you mean?


ive moved the cables from their position now but i can take a picture of how it is now and you can imagine how much it sucked getting in there









anyhow heres the comparison of the two controller/driver combo i guess


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> See where it says RAPID Mode? That is where you can disable it. RAPID Mode = RAM Caching.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought rapid mode had the circle filled when it was on... whoops ;0
> EDIT: update with rapid off... nasty results honestly
Click to expand...

please clear off the ssd ! it is too full ~!!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I finally found a gripe about my sabertooth board...with a second video card installed and plumbed I never moved the sata connections after that...they literally set up against the gpu block and the problem being the clip to release is towards the gpu...so I get to figure out how to release the clip that a mechanical screwdriver only fits in if I tweak the connector a bit...I refuse to remove the gpus and drain/refill the loop to swap controllers...if only the ports were turned 180 the clips would release so easily...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its a pain to remove the sata cabled when GPU is in the first slot..
> 
> I found several gripes about the Sabertooth IMO. The *8-pin CPU connector on the bottom of the motherboard* is on a stupid place, the USB 3.0 is on the wrong place because its blocking one of the CPU fan headers and it also puts a lot of stress on the connector because you have to bend the cable in order for cable management. The audio is very bad. As for the rest, its an amazing overclocking board if not the best for AMD CPU's.
Click to expand...

huh?
1 8pin is at the top of the mobo,

2 cpu headers no where near usb 3 header

3 i dont know how the usb 3.0 blocks the fan port near it, plenty of room and NO ONE has a good usb3 header besides evga, and only marginally better, the designer of the header should be shot, period ! gigabytes esp is moronic placement as you can not use the header nor the last pcie slot with anything worth while ( look at the ud7, you buy for quadfire, and you can not use 4 gpus and usb3 header


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I stopped the western digital black test because it was creeping on 4k at 1mbps lol

Does port location matter... as in will port 0 and 1 or 1 - 2 offer better performance over the farther ones or does this not matter? Is the drive being so full contributing to low write scores?


----------



## The Stilt

All Cinebench versions (10, 11.5 and 15) have been compiled with ICL. Despite there is a dispatcher present, there is no difference in performance. I´ve patched all of the CPU vendor related (either name string or CPUID) related check away by hand and there is no difference. If Maxon had compiled their benchmarks with full Intel optimizations, the software wouldn´t run on AMD. With older ICL versions it would have allowed to run, which made it much more malicous.

Fallout 4 has been compiled with ICL btw


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> All Cinebench versions (10, 11.5 and 15) have been compiled with ICL. Despite there is a dispatcher present, there is no difference in performance. I´ve patched all of the CPU vendor related (either name string or CPUID) related check away by hand and there is no difference. If Maxon had compiled their benchmarks with full Intel optimizations, the software wouldn´t run on AMD. With older ICL versions it would have allowed to run, which made it much more malicous.
> 
> *Fallout 4 has been compiled with ICL btw*


Thanks for the info


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What does this program do and what applications does it patches?


Sounds like snake oil.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please clear off the ssd ! it is too full ~!!~
> huh?
> 1 8pin is at the top of the mobo,
> 
> 2 cpu headers no where near usb 3 header
> 
> 3 i dont know how the usb 3.0 blocks the fan port near it, plenty of room and NO ONE has a good usb3 header besides evga, and only marginally better, the designer of the header should be shot, period ! gigabytes esp is moronic placement as you can not use the header nor the last pcie slot with anything worth while ( look at the ud7, you buy for quadfire, and you can not use 4 gpus and usb3 header


I meant chassis fan connector instead of CPU header, my bad.

This is what i mean:





You can have an other opinion tho because its all about preferences i guess.
I did have problems with the 8-pin CPU connector on the Sabertooth because i was unable to run in push/pull config which i could on the UD5.

As for the rest, the Sabertooth is an better overclocking board and i like it a lot now i get used to its layout. But i like the layout of the UD5 more.

The MSI 990 FXA-GD80 has the best layout of any AM3+ board IMO.


----------



## KarathKasun

Sabertooth layout is better for an air cooler, the 8-pin connector is clear or the airflow over the CPU socket.
Actually, this configuration does not interfere on many cases. I have a 1155 ROG board with the plug in that spot. It works fine with a push/pull setup in a ThermalTake Level 10 GT.

The MSI board will have interference with the top corner of the VRM heatsink and a thick radiator or push/pull setup.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Sabertooth layout is better for an air cooler, the 8-pin connector is clear or the airflow over the CPU socket.
> Actually, this configuration does not interfere on many cases. I have a 1155 ROG board with the plug in that spot. It works fine with a push/pull setup in a ThermalTake Level 10 GT.
> 
> The MSI board will have interference with the top corner of the VRM heatsink and a thick radiator or push/pull setup.


The VRM cooler doesn't stand very far off of the board by comparison to the ud 5 , chv-z or sabre. It doesn't cause near the problems that the 8 pin connector does on the ASUS boards.


----------



## KarathKasun

You can fold the wires down and run them along the PCB or fold them around to the back side of the MB tray. Interference has never been an issue with the boards I have used.

Maybe if you have an undersized case?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can fold the wires down and run them along the PCB. Interference has never been an issue with the boards I have used.


My 360mm radiator clears my 8 pin by about 1 mm. If I want a thicker radiator or want to go push pull then The top of my case will look rancid. But then again the gf does call it frankenstein's monster...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can fold the wires down and run them along the PCB. Interference has never been an issue with the boards I have used.


It's a pain in the butt to swap out motherboards, psu's, fans and remove the radiator for cleaning in my stryker case with the CHV-z , much easier with the GD 80. ( top mounted 240mm)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a pain in the butt to swap out motherboards, psu's, fans and remove the radiator for cleaning in my stryker case with the CHV-z , much easier with the GD 80. ( top mounted 240mm)


Lol shut up with your GD-80 you make me very intrigued by that board I must say, why does it clock so well may I ask?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a pain in the butt to swap out motherboards, psu's, fans and remove the radiator for cleaning in my stryker case with the CHV-z , much easier with the GD 80. ( top mounted 240mm)
> 
> 
> 
> Lol shut up with your GD-80 you make me very intrigued by that board I must say, why does it clock so well may I ask?
Click to expand...

Runs cooler than the asus allowing it to validate higher and has some advantages in lighter benches on water cooling. The CHV-Z is better at long duration tests at extreme loads however, such as IBT AVX , prime 95 or folding etc.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Runs cooler than the asus allowing it to validate higher and has some advantages in lighter benches on water cooling. The CHV-Z is better at long duration tests at extreme loads however, such as IBT AVX , prime 95 or folding etc.


I'd get one but other than case mods, paint and cooling mods, the FX system doesn't need anything else in terms of parts so will trust your word (you know what you're doing that's for sure!)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Runs cooler than the asus allowing it to validate higher and has some advantages in lighter benches on water cooling. The CHV-Z is better at long duration tests at extreme loads however, such as IBT AVX , prime 95 or folding etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get one but other than case mods, paint and cooling mods, the FX system doesn't need anything else in terms of parts so will trust your word (you know what you're doing that's for sure!)
Click to expand...

GD-80 isn't for everyone but I've got about 13 years of experience with MSI AMD platform boards, which helps a bunch.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can fold the wires down and run them along the PCB or fold them around to the back side of the MB tray. Interference has never been an issue with the boards I have used.
> 
> Maybe if you have an undersized case?


Its not only the wire that is the issue with radiators in the top of the case but its the connector itself that i hit in puch/pull or if i mount an bigger radiator.
If i had this issue with other boards as well than it becomes an case space issue.



As you can see i almost hit the wire already which is not an issue if the connector is on the left side of the vrm heat sink.

O boy, so much dust, need to clean that out ASAP!


----------



## mus1mus

It's a case issue. Not the board's.

I'll tell you why,

*RAMs* stand taller the than the 8-PIN Power HEADER. So no 63mm rads can be allowed to that case no matter where you put that HEADER.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's a case issue. Not the board's.
> 
> I'll tell you why,
> 
> *RAMs* stand taller the than the 8-PIN Power Port.


No its not.. i could run push/pull with the UD5 which i can't with the Sabertooth because its hitting the 8-pin CPU connector, i did touch the ram slot tho, but that wasn't an issue.

I tried push/pull several times and there is no way i can manage that with the Sabertooth.

Its not about taller but more an issue of clearance between the top side of the case and the ram slots, CPU connector.

This is an crappy picture i took when i was still running the UD5 with push/pull:



As you can see there is enough clearance between the ram and the second layer of fans.


----------



## mus1mus

If the case is built for thicker rads, millimeter clearance issue is not a problem.

I'm telling you that coz I have 2 63mm 360 rads and 2 55mm 480 rads looking for a home.

Do I need to ask you to look back at the case manual or supported hardware write-ups?


----------



## hurricane28

I hear ya, but if i could run push/pull with the UD5 and cant with the Sabertooth, its not the case but the motherboard that is the issue here in my case. As simple as that.


----------



## mus1mus

Look buddy, I don't need to tell you this again.

The case is not made for such. So you can't blame the board. I can run you a list of motherboards that have the same layout that work on many cases that were purposedly built with the rad support in mind.

Look at RVE. RIVE. Etc. You need to look elsewhere when referring to your issues. Nuff said.









RVE is a PITA as well when using the first PCIe slot btw. But I have no gripes for that.

You need to consider the engineering limitations when designing a motherboard. If standards and restrictions are non-existent, we would ve in complete chaos.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The funny thing is that ICC spits out the fastest code possible for FX when you configure it right. Most companies that use it though seem to just use the default configuration.


Ι see this claim being made very often, but without proof. As a rule of thumb ,If the app is compiled using ICC, it will not run optimally on AMD CPU, even when unbiased devs are behind it. Check Ashes of the singularity, Oxide are very open to the crowd on what they do and they work closely with all three major vendors, AMD,Nvidia,Intel. AotS is made using ICC because oxide guys are trailblazers and they always try to get the best out of hardware in terms of performance and features, and according to PcPer ( pretty biased site but the only one that ran AotS CPU tests) AMD cpus are peforming bad there. Another example is CB benchies, a haswell i5 scales much much better than a PD octocore in R15 to the point that it catches up with it on MT at just 4.75GHz (~720pts) . And we are talking about a workload that uses no AVX2 or AVX or anything of the like where an haswell i5 has no reason to be anywhere near a PD FX8.
So configured or not, ICC still appears to create code that simply does not like AMD processors. There is a reason why it is not widely used in the industry and almost never with games. People obviously see little to no benefit to it.


----------



## The Stilt

ICC in most cases infact produces superior code over GCC, CLANG or MSVC. Even Agner says so








Some of the sample benchmarks from Rodinia Test Suite (e.g. Euler3D, Poisson) or C-Ray ran 20-40% faster on AMD, when compiled on ICC vs. GCC 4.9.x. For the best performance you had to add Sandy or Ivy Bridge specific optimizations, which made the program unable to run on non-Intel CPUs (vendor lockout). The lockout can obviously be patched away









I can make a comparison between the newest ICC and GCC 5.2.x once I find time to reinstall the compiler complex. The worst thing in ICC is that it requires MSVC which itself is a huge pile of bloat-ware.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> ICC in most cases infact produces superior code over GCC, CLANG or MSVC. Even Agner says so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the sample benchmarks from Rodinia Test Suite (e.g. Euler3D, Poisson) or C-Ray ran 20-40% faster on AMD, when compiled on ICC vs. GCC 4.9.x. For the best performance you had to add Sandy or Ivy Bridge specific optimizations, which made the program unable to run on non-Intel CPUs (vendor lockout). The lockout can obviously be patched away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can make a comparison between the newest ICC and GCC 5.2.x once I find time to reinstall the compiler complex. The worst thing in ICC is that it requires MSVC which itself is a huge pile of bloat-ware.


Please do get in the trouble at some point and present us the results because right now all evidence in market apps points to the contrary.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Look buddy, I don't need to tell you this again.
> 
> The case is not made for such. So you can't blame the board. I can run you a list of motherboards that have the same layout that work on many cases that were purposedly built with the rad support in mind.
> 
> Look at RVE. RIVE. Etc. You need to look elsewhere when referring to your issues. Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVE is a PITA as well when using the first PCIe slot btw. But I have no gripes for that.
> 
> You need to consider the engineering limitations when designing a motherboard. If standards and restrictions are non-existent, we would ve in complete chaos.


You have your opinion, i have mine









If it works with one board and doesn't with the other, its the board's layout, as simple as that









I do understand what you are saying but that doesn't mean that i agree with it..


----------



## The Stilt

I´ll try to find time today or tomorrow to do that.

I think the usage of ICC and poor performance on AMD is not a coincidence either, however the actual reason being different than a person could quickly think of.

ICC based on my experience is so superior to the most other common compilers (MSVC and GNU), that game and software developers might use it just to enhance the performance of their otherwise poorly optimized code. If that´s the case there obviously would be plenty poorly coded games and applications which for this reason implement ICC.

Few examples:

- Starcraft II - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
- World of Warcraft - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
- Arma 3 - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
- Total War (series) - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) is TBD, uses ICC

- Cinebench R10/11.5/15 - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
- Fritz Chess Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
- GTA V - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
- Dolphin Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC

Meanwhile...

- Caselabs Euler3D Stars CFD Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) improves performance by >30% on AMD, uses old ICC.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I´ll try to find time today or tomorrow to do that.
> 
> I think the usage of ICC and poor performance on AMD is not a coincidence either, however the actual reason being different than a person could quickly think of.
> 
> ICC based on my experience is so superior to the most other common compilers (MSVC and GNU), that game and software developers might use it just to enhance the performance of their otherwise poorly optimized code. If that´s the case there obviously would be plenty poorly coded games and applications which for this reason implement ICC.
> 
> Few examples:
> 
> - Starcraft II - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - World of Warcraft - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Arma 3 - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Total War (series) - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) is TBD, uses ICC
> 
> - Cinebench R10/11.5/15 - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Fritz Chess Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - GTA V - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Dolphin Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> - Caselabs Euler3D Stars CFD Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) improves performance by >30% on AMD, uses old ICC.


What about physics in 3Dmark? Or is that an complete different story? I mean, I can't remember where i read it but it supposed to be possible to patch or do whatever with 3Dmark in order to get higher physics scores or is that impossible?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You have your opinion, i have mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it works with one board and doesn't with the other, its the board's layout, as simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand what you are saying but that doesn't mean that i agree with it..


1. The case is not designed for such clearance - FACT.
Not my opinion.

2. There are more mobos out there that has the same design language as the kitty - FACT.
Not my opinion.

3. Disagreeing to what you fully understood as a fact is ignorance - FACT.
Not my opinion again.

So stop the IGNORE/RANT antics. You make your point laughable.

You use to have a good sense in your views. Can't hardly expect one from you lately.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1. The case is bot designed for such clearance - FACT.
> Not my opinion.
> 
> 2. There are more mobos out there that has the same design language as the kitty - FACT.
> Not my opinion.
> 
> 3. Disagreeing to what you fully understood as a fact is ignorance - FACT.
> Not my opinion again.
> 
> So stop the IGNORE/RANT antics. You make your point laughable.
> 
> You use to have a good sense in your views. Can't hardly expect one from you lately.


The plug does stick out a fair bit, several people have said this now that was my point anyway. Fair point on cases not being designed a certain way but it's still a bit of a miscalculation on the design of the board.


----------



## mus1mus

Which say, these boards are rather desind to be on FULL TOWERS at the very least.

And don't disregard the fact that some cases won't and are not designed to accept such clearances. There are more motherboards models that has the same layout. Intel or AMD. Just look for any X79 or X99 motherboard for the very reason.

Also, why no one says the same about the CHVFZ nor Asrock, and other mobo brands that have the same layout means something.

But don't take me as someone in full defense of the board nor Asus. I fully agree the GIGAs are better fit for that issue.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What about physics in 3Dmark? Or is that an complete different story? I mean, I can't remember where i read it but it supposed to be possible to patch or do whatever with 3Dmark in order to get higher physics scores or is that impossible?


3DMark(s) are using Bullet for physics and the application itself is compiled with ICC








Very similar to GTA V.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1. The case is not designed for such clearance - FACT.
> Not my opinion.
> 
> 2. There are more mobos out there that has the same design language as the kitty - FACT.
> Not my opinion.
> 
> 3. Disagreeing to what you fully understood as a fact is ignorance - FACT.
> Not my opinion again.
> 
> So stop the IGNORE/RANT antics. You make your point laughable.
> 
> You use to have a good sense in your views. Can't hardly expect one from you lately.


1: Agree to a certain point. I do understand that my case is not suited for very thick radiators like 60 mm with a set of fans or running push/pull with an less thick radiator, but that doesn't mean i have to like it simply because i could with the UD5 and now can't with the kitty.. in what world is that not an board layout issue.. simply because of the fact that other mobo manufacturers are doing the same doesn't make it right.
For example, if everybody is telling you that 1+1= 3 are they correct? I think not.

I made my point very clear on what board layout i like more and i have the right to have my own opinion, end of story.

"So stop the IGNORE/RANT antics. You make your point laughable.

You use to have a good sense in your views. Can't hardly expect one from you lately." That is your opinion which you have the right to have









Just chill dude.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 3DMark(s) are using Bullet for physics and the application itself is compiled with ICC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar to GTA V.


So in other words, there is nothing we can do about that? I don't understand even half of what you are saying about ICC and stuff and plz don't bother to explain in real depth because that's a little too complicated for me lol


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I´ll try to find time today or tomorrow to do that.
> 
> I think the usage of ICC and poor performance on AMD is not a coincidence either, however the actual reason being different than a person could quickly think of.
> 
> ICC based on my experience is so superior to the most other common compilers (MSVC and GNU), that game and software developers might use it just to enhance the performance of their otherwise poorly optimized code. If that´s the case there obviously would be plenty poorly coded games and applications which for this reason implement ICC.
> 
> Few examples:
> 
> - Starcraft II - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - World of Warcraft - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Arma 3 - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Total War (series) - Poor multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) is TBD, uses ICC
> 
> - Cinebench R10/11.5/15 - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Fritz Chess Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - GTA V - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> - Dolphin Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) makes no difference, uses ICC
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> - Caselabs Euler3D Stars CFD Benchmark - Excellent multicore utilization, patching a way dispatcher(s) improves performance by >30% on AMD, uses old ICC.


The problem here is that you take for granted that patching the dispatcher would be enough to apply whatever optimizations are done in favor of intel or remove any bias towards AMD when there can be other checks elsewhere in the code that override the patch (unless you have access to the source code of blizzard games ,for example and you can confirm this doesn't happen). Because people that spoof CPU vendors using VM in said games for years, see a substantial difference by simply faking apps into thinking they run on intel instead of AMD.

http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/16203380383
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/4079871855


----------



## The Stilt

Unless there are other checks besides the information available CPUID registers, then no.

There is no need to have the source code available in order to see what it uses to separate different CPUs. Besides having the source code available for Cinebench or any other ICC compiled application would make no difference, because the dispatcher code isn´t there. It is added by the ICC during compile time.

Cinebench R11.5 checks for: Vendor, Family, Model, Stepping, available intructions and if HT is available or not. All of it is done through the standard CPUID instructions, which makes it easy to locate by using a disassembler. I´ve patched all of the different checks (including spoofing the CPUID for CMP) by hand and the difference was still well withing the margin of error.


----------



## devl547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I can make a comparison between the newest ICC and GCC 5.2.x once I find time to reinstall the compiler complex. The worst thing in ICC is that it requires MSVC which itself is a huge pile of bloat-ware.


The thing is, ICC's default optimizations are pretty similar to gcc's -O3 -ffast-math (or -Ofast).
Also, properly tuned additional CFLAGS sometimes make the software run measurably faster, according to my FX+Gentoo benchmarks.

// Waiting for your gcc -march=native benchmarks with popcorn







And dont forget to use 64bit.


----------



## superstition222

I am wondering what made you change your mind about Prime testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt 2014*
> Also here is a reminder why Prime95 should not be used as a reference for stability when overclocked. It results significantly higher power draw and emitted thermal than any of the most stressful real world applications. If you still find it absolutely necessary to use Prime95 for stability testing please do it this way:
> 
> Run it on only two compute units at once (set the thread count to 4 and affinity accordingly) and decrease the cooling to simulate higher power dissipation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> I usually set the voltage and clocks to the intended level an start encoding a MKV with X264 (which is the most stressful real world workload). After around 15 minutes of encoding I check where the temperatures have peaked. Once I have the temperature information available I start Prime95 Large FFT and set the thread count to four. Before starting the torture test I set the affinity to the compute units I am going to test during the run (i.e. cores 0-3 = CU0 & CU1). After starting the test I start reducing the fan rpm until the temperatures reach the same peak level they did during the X264 encode.
> 
> After you're confident that the CPU is stable, repeat the procedure for CU2 & CU3 (cores 4-7).
> 
> It takes twice the time the normal method does, but it won't molest your motherboard or CPU beyond the potential breaking point. Depending on the load line configuration I would recommend that you reduce the core voltage by 6.25 - 12.5mV during the test. Thats just to compensate the difference in load line effect (droop) you will have from the reduced load from running two compute units instead of all four at once.


The 1 hour test seems to be a lot easier to do than the older methodology.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Unless there are other checks besides the information available CPUID registers, then no.
> 
> There is no need to have the source code available in order to see what it uses to separate different CPUs. Besides having the source code available for Cinebench or any other ICC compiled application would make no difference, because the dispatcher code isn´t there. It is added by the ICC during compile time.
> 
> Cinebench R11.5 checks for: Vendor, Family, Model, Stepping, available intructions and if HT is available or not. All of it is done through the standard CPUID instructions, which makes it easy to locate by using a disassembler. I´ve patched all of the different checks (including spoofing the CPUID for CMP) by hand and the difference was still well withing the margin of error.


It is easy to check whether spoofing works or not - make the app think it runs on a CPU that lacks an important for the performance , instruction- if you see no measurable difference again , then spoofing this way most likely does not work. As for CPUID i still have my doubts. There could also be shenanigans on preprocessor level or what have you.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I am wondering what made you change your mind about Prime testing.
> 
> The 1 hour test seems to be a lot easier to do than the older methodology.


I haven´t change my mind







Those guys are going to use Linpack or Prime95 anyway, so why not make them do it properly? Personally I never push my non-benching hardware to or beyond the limits where stability becomes under question. I now days appreciate reliability much more over a tiny bit of additional performance. I guess I´ve become old


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I haven´t change my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys are going to use Linpack or Prime95 anyway, so why not make them do it properly if they do it properly? Personally I never push my hardware to or beyond the limits where stability becomes under question. I now days appreciate reliability much more over a tiny bit of additional performance. I guess I´ve become old


So, the older stability testing methodology I posted is better for non-extreme overclockers or should they use the 1 hour of Prime? I'd like to what what to recommend and what to use myself, especially since my board throttles under LinX (and probably Prime) but not with something like Cinebench multi, when I go over 4.5. If I can do stability testing correctly without the throttling then it seems like I could get the board to more than 4.5, provided I can get the VRMs cool enough.


----------



## djleakyg

So I upgraded to a MSI 970 Gaming today on my main rig. I am strongly considering going to Windows 10 on my main so I am testing it out for the next couple days on my secondary PC/OC Rig.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> So I upgraded to a MSI 970 Gaming today on my main rig. I am strongly considering going to Windows 10 on my main so I am testing it out for the next couple days on my secondary PC/OC Rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you run some valley benchmark runs for me? On the 6th scene where does your GPU usage sit at? mine drops for that entire scene and wrecks my score.


----------



## djleakyg

So, I am running my 1100T on my MSI 970A G46 in Windows 10 64 bit and I am having a couple issues. My SATA driver won't change from storageahci to amd_ahci or whatever it is supposed to be called. No matter what I do, I can't get it to switch over. My 8320 & 970 Gaming workstation is doing fine but the old board from that + the 1100T + W10 64bit, isn't working out at all. Any thoughts or tips? I also cannot enable .net framework 3.5. Kind of need to to run AS SSD.


----------



## Kalistoval

So guys I've been looking to grab me a RAIDR Express is seen on craigslist, I want to know how much faster would it be compared to my 2x250gb 850 evo. Would the pcie interface really out preform the sata 3 and by how much?. How does this exactly work on the 990Fx boards. I'm hoping on hearing from @KyadCK but I would also appreciate everyone's 2cents:. The RAIDR Express is selling for $180 and is within driving distance I know Intel has some similar products and I will look into them if they are superior.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> So, I am running my 1100T on my MSI 970A G46 in Windows 10 64 bit and I am having a couple issues. My SATA driver won't change from storageahci to amd_ahci or whatever it is supposed to be called. No matter what I do, I can't get it to switch over. My 8320 & 970 Gaming workstation is doing fine but the old board from that + the 1100T + W10 64bit, isn't working out at all. Any thoughts or tips? I also cannot enable .net framework 3.5. Kind of need to to run AS SSD.


download the sata driver and use force install in device manager, that helps for me if drivers won't install.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> So, I am running my 1100T on my MSI 970A G46 in Windows 10 64 bit and I am having a couple issues. My SATA driver won't change from storageahci to amd_ahci or whatever it is supposed to be called. No matter what I do, I can't get it to switch over. My 8320 & 970 Gaming workstation is doing fine but the old board from that + the 1100T + W10 64bit, isn't working out at all. Any thoughts or tips? I also cannot enable .net framework 3.5. Kind of need to to run AS SSD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So guys I've been looking to grab me a RAIDR Express is seen on craigslist, I want to know how much faster would it be compared to my 2x250gb 850 evo. Would the pcie interface really out preform the sata 3 and by how much?. How does this exactly work on the 990Fx boards. I'm hoping on hearing from @KyadCK but I would also appreciate everyone's 2cents:. The RAIDR Express is selling for $180 and is within driving distance I know Intel has some similar products and I will look into them if they are superior.


Looks like a fast thing for sure, curious how fast it really is. Thnx for this, perhaps i am buying it too









hmm, than again, after reading a review of it, i might go with an sata controller that is faster than the AMD chipset. That unit only costs in between 50-100 euro's/dollar.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> download the sata driver and use force install in device manager, that helps for me if drivers won't install.
> 
> Looks like a fast thing for sure, curious how fast it really is. Thnx for this, perhaps i am buying it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, than again, after reading a review of it, i might go with an sata controller that is faster than the AMD chipset. That unit only costs in between 50-100 euro's/dollar.


Like what card?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Like what card?


I don't know yet, perhaps i end up buying the Gigabyte 990 FXA gaming G1 motherboard in January that has an m.2 slot instead.

I do want to try an PCI-E sata card in order to determine if its really the AMD sata drivers that is holding back my 850 pro.


----------



## Kalistoval

I remember a while back @KyadCK bought a blade ssd pcie card but I don't know if he posted numbers on it. It should be buried in this thread but also keep in mind his pcie ssd is top of the line compared to the Asus raidr pcie ssd


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Like what card?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know yet, perhaps i end up buying the Gigabyte 990 FXA gaming G1 motherboard in January that has an m.2 slot instead.
> 
> I do want to try an PCI-E sata card in order to determine if its really the AMD sata drivers that is holding back my 850 pro.
Click to expand...

I can't not comment any more. Do you know the difference between SATA vs pcie vs m.2? Or do you just think newer interface = better?

( everyone, just let him answer shhhh )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I can't not comment any more. Do you know the difference between SATA vs pcie vs m.2? Or do you just think newer interface = better?
> 
> ( everyone, just let him answer shhhh )


Well if i am correct if you use PCI-E or m.2 slot instead of the sata channel, you are no longer limited by the 6 GB/s sata interface...

Or are we still limited by the slow AMD chipset after all?


----------



## Mega Man

There are 2 types of m.2 1 is sata 1 is pcie. SATA is still SATA and pcie is still pcie.

It is smaller that it's about the only yay to come out of it but which did Giga use our did they use both? ....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There are 2 types of m.2 1 is sata 1 is pcie. SATA is still SATA and pcie is still pcie.
> 
> It is smaller that it's about the only yay to come out of it but which did Giga use our did they use both? ....


This is the board i am talking about: http://www.gigabyte.co.nl/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5655#ov

It uses PCIe gen 2 x4 M.2 so yeah, its newer and better

I really like this board, it has the features i am missing from the Sabertooth so perhaps its a good upgrade for me.


----------



## Kalistoval

Could we get a good comparison of pcie x4 ssd vs m2 x4 on our current platform. I'm sure somebody has it so we can compare it to our sata south bridge.


----------



## Kalistoval

Yea pcie x4 is same as m2 x4, it's using the nb chipset lanes. I remember somthing about a pcie ssd being hardware raided or somthing don't remember. Sorry for the late replys Ive been at the 24hr laundromat. I missed the question above mega but hey pcie x4 and m2 x4 are just interfaces. That's as much as I can claim to know about that. I don't plan in upgrading my board just for the new interface since I only run 1 gpu. I'd like to get as much data out of this as possible. The 990fx chipset supports 32 lanes so in my case x16 lanes for my gpu and 16 lanes free. I read that ssd Benifit from 2 lanes per ssd. So I'm assuming that a pcie card might run hardware raid in order to take advantage of x4 slots right?. Hey maybe my question should be hardware raided pcie x4 vs m2 x4 that's of course if m2 in not hardware raided as well which would defeat the whole conversation.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> So I upgraded to a MSI 970 Gaming today on my main rig. I am strongly considering going to Windows 10 on my main so I am testing it out for the next couple days on my secondary PC/OC Rig.


W10 isn't worth the hassle.

there is no point to it. there aren't any DX12 games. you need to be constantly turning off telemetry as MS will auto update and re enable the telemetry, p2p caching, and who knows what else.

w10 is pretty dumb when it comes to handling graphics drivers. haven't had a single gpu related issues since going back to 8.1 (same modded to snot bios' same NV drivers)

as a PS, w8.1 also handles thread scheduling better it seems.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> download the sata driver and use force install in device manager, that helps for me if drivers won't install.
> 
> Looks like a fast thing for sure, curious how fast it really is. Thnx for this, perhaps i am buying it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, than again, after reading a review of it, i might go with an sata controller that is faster than the AMD chipset. That unit only costs in between 50-100 euro's/dollar.


I will try forcing the SATA driver in device manager. I am really not digging Windows 10 yet. I have a good copy of W8.1 that i think I might install on my main rig to just bite the bullet and get used to the stupidities of modern Windows. I hate to be that typical baby boomer old guy that holds on to his Optiplex GX260 with Windows XP for way too long but having tweakability is kind of key for me. I heard Windows 10 has its fingers in your BIOS/UEFI a lot like 8/8.1 did.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> W10 isn't worth the hassle.
> 
> there is no point to it. there aren't any DX12 games. you need to be constantly turning off telemetry as MS will auto update and re enable the telemetry, p2p caching, and who knows what else.
> 
> w10 is pretty dumb when it comes to handling graphics drivers. haven't had a single gpu related issues since going back to 8.1 (same modded to snot bios' same NV drivers)
> 
> as a PS, w8.1 also handles thread scheduling better it seems.


Yeah after reading some of this stuff, I don't think I will be doing the "upgrade" soon. AMD's Crimson software is a bit better than CCC and actually installs rather smoothly which is a welcome departure from all the troubles I had with CCC back in the day and on other people's rigs..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I will try forcing the SATA driver in device manager. I am really not digging Windows 10 yet. I have a good copy of W8.1 that i think I might install on my main rig to just bite the bullet and get used to the stupidities of modern Windows. I hate to be that typical baby boomer old guy that holds on to his Optiplex GX260 with Windows XP for way too long but having tweakability is kind of key for me. I heard Windows 10 has its fingers in your BIOS/UEFI a lot like 8/8.1 did.


Good luck with your drivers.

I recently did the update from 8.1 to windows 10 and thus far i like it very much. Didn't expect it because i heard lots or problems with it but i haven't got one so far.
What do you mean that Windows 10 has a finger in BIOS/UEFI?


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good luck with your drivers.
> 
> I recently did the update from 8.1 to windows 10 and thus far i like it very much. Didn't expect it because i heard lots or problems with it but i haven't got one so far.
> What do you mean that Windows 10 has a finger in BIOS/UEFI?


Yeah I am just having all kinds of trouble with these stupid drivers. I can't seem to get around the stupid MS one. It also seems like my motherboard drivers won't install either. I can install the Ethernet driver & the sound driver but nothing else. I know AMD drivers are usually a joke anyway but something is better than nothing. Kind of wishing I had a Z77 build right about now.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Yeah I am just having all kinds of trouble with these stupid drivers. I can't seem to get around the stupid MS one. It also seems like my motherboard drivers won't install either. I can install the Ethernet driver & the sound driver but nothing else. I know AMD drivers are usually a joke anyway but something is better than nothing. Kind of wishing I had a Z77 build right about now.


your board may have two controllers like mine meaning your drive isn't in the correct port


----------



## djleakyg

I am running an MSI 970A G46. South Bridge is the SB950 & all the SATA3 6GB/s ports are AMD controlled. I will again tonight though to verify. I made sure my BIOS was in AHCI, I removed my OC, I tried tons of stuff; nothing worked. I think I am going to have to tinker around in device manager to get the driver for the SATA & rest of the chipset working correctly.

Side note, just in case anyone is wondering how poorly this rig performs, I scored a 4497 in Catzilla. OC'd to 3.9, 5750 w/ CCC drivers(which loaded fine for some reason), 12GB of DDR3, and an SSD.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Yeah I am just having all kinds of trouble with these stupid drivers. I can't seem to get around the stupid MS one. It also seems like my motherboard drivers won't install either. I can install the Ethernet driver & the sound driver but nothing else. I know AMD drivers are usually a joke anyway but something is better than nothing. Kind of wishing I had a Z77 build right about now.


Unfortunately, every time there is a Windows transition, for the people that do upgrade instead of a clean installation, there is always a coin toss. I 've seen people complaining about problems upgrading to Win10, with the most variable hardware. Each machine has a unique driver combination and apparently MS has still not mastered the art of upgrading full driver configurations. So on some PCs things get borked...


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Unfortunately, every time there is a Windows transition, for the people that do upgrade instead of a clean installation, there is always a coin toss. I 've seen people complaining about problems upgrading to Win10, with the most variable hardware. Each machine has a unique driver combination and apparently MS has still not mastered the art of upgrading full driver configurations. So on some PCs things get borked...


I might try a clean install again just for gits and shiggles.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I might try a clean install again just for gits and shiggles.


In that case make sure you go and take drivers for Win10. Some drivers have different version for 64bit versions of Win7 and Win10. Just saying. Doublecheck everything.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> In that case make sure you go and take drivers for Win10. Some drivers have different version for 64bit versions of Win7 and Win10. Just saying. Doublecheck everything.


Yeah when I did the update I installed all new drivers that were fro Windows 10 64 bit but still having issues. Fun times.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Unfortunately, every time there is a Windows transition, for the people that do upgrade instead of a clean installation, there is always a coin toss. I 've seen people complaining about problems upgrading to Win10, with the most variable hardware. Each machine has a unique driver combination and apparently MS has still not mastered the art of upgrading full driver configurations. So on some PCs things get borked...


I did the upgrade and to be honest it went flawlessly. Within 30 minutes i had changed from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.

I reinstalled Windows 8.1 because of the SSD gate and after a visit to my parents i saw that they used Windows 10. I liked it a lot and played with it a little and decided to do the free upgrade instead.
I love how it looks and how they changed things so far, but as you noticed things can change quite rapidly lol

I did do some tweaks to make it run even better and faster but i did that too on Windows 8.1.


----------



## KarathKasun

You also have to be careful of drivers getting auto updated to broken versions on Win 10. I've had two laptops come through that kept auto updating WiFi drivers to broken versions that caused BSOD on startup.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I am running an MSI 970A G46. South Bridge is the SB950 & all the SATA3 6GB/s ports are AMD controlled. I will again tonight though to verify. I made sure my BIOS was in AHCI, I removed my OC, I tried tons of stuff; nothing worked. I think I am going to have to tinker around in device manager to get the driver for the SATA & rest of the chipset working correctly.
> 
> Side note, just in case anyone is wondering how poorly this rig performs, I scored a 4497 in Catzilla. OC'd to 3.9, 5750 w/ CCC drivers(which loaded fine for some reason), 12GB of DDR3, and an SSD.


12gb? Do you have miss matched ram or did get start releasing 4x3gb/2x6gb sticks when I was not looking


----------



## mus1mus

Nope.

The most recent memory size config released is, nVidia's.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you need to be constantly turning off telemetry as MS will auto update and re enable the telemetry, p2p caching, and who knows what else.


A visit to Blackviper's web page to disable services and a dose of Windows Privacy Tweaker does a world of good for this area. No issues with telemetry coming back so far for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Yeah after reading some of this stuff, I don't think I will be doing the "upgrade" soon. AMD's Crimson software is a bit better than CCC and actually installs rather smoothly which is a welcome departure from all the troubles I had with CCC back in the day and on other people's rigs..


When I updated mine in win10 through device manager was no issue at all, Just browse and direct/extract from C/ AMD and open folder to click Crimson. (maybe you already knew this?) just trying to help here









Also, clean install is the only way to go after upgrade! Always check the version your on too. Click start and type winver. Latest (much better than original) is version 1511.


----------



## snipekill2445

I updated to w10 a couple weeks ago, I'm having a good time with it so far


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So I thought I might ask this here as I know quite a few of you have used a lot of different rads...I'm considering getting a magic cool 420 for the tip of my pro...I currently have an alphacool nexos 280 up there about how much difference would this make if any?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So I thought I might ask this here as I know quite a few of you have used a lot of different rads...I'm considering getting a magic cool 420 for the tip of my pro...I currently have an alphacool nexos 280 up there about how much difference would this make if any?


Going from a 240 and a 120 to a 360 and 240 gave me a lot better control of my thermals, if you can fit both of them in the same case I highly recommend it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Going from a 240 and a 120 to a 360 and 240 gave me a lot better control of my thermals, if you can fit both of them in the same case I highly recommend it.


I currently have a 220 a 240 and a 280 the 420 will fit but the 280 is simply too tight to fit on the bottom like it was before as the newer psu wouldn't allow it to fit...420 will only fit up top and 220 must stay in front as its the h220x that houses one of the pumps....I'm considering custom mount for the 220 to move it up and reverse the 280 for ports in front but would require 90s and new tubing for longer runs....still no guarantee it would fit... If I do I need to make the custom mount separate and removable as this case needs to remain returnable to stock as next case upgrade fiancé wants it...and she doesn't want another frankencase like the apevia dreamer is....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I currently have a 220 a 240 and a 280 the 420 will fit but the 280 is simply too tight to fit on the bottom like it was before as the newer psu wouldn't allow it to fit...420 will only fit up top and 220 must stay in front as its the h220x that houses one of the pumps....I'm considering custom mount for the 220 to move it up and reverse the 280 for ports in front but would require 90s and new tubing for longer runs....still no guarantee it would fit... If I do I need to make the custom mount separate and removable as this case needs to remain returnable to stock as next case upgrade fiancé wants it...and she doesn't want another frankencase like the apevia dreamer is....


Going off your fiancee wanting the case next then you might as well just buy a bigger case to fit the rads. My gf already has her own case so I don't need to worry about modding and returning to stock.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Going off your fiancee wanting the case next then you might as well just buy a bigger case to fit the rads. My gf already has her own case so I don't need to worry about modding and returning to stock.


I'm thinking I can make a slim frame out of thin gauge steel to accommodate better mounting...just a matter of not being lazy and not having back spasms...I may also make the other mounts I've failed on a few times out of steel rather than acrylic


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 12gb? Do you have miss matched ram or did get start releasing 4x3gb/2x6gb sticks when I was not looking


OK I do have an explanation for 12 GB. It is an older X58 kit where it came with three sticks instead of two or four.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> A visit to Blackviper's web page to disable services and a dose of Windows Privacy Tweaker does a world of good for this area. No issues with telemetry coming back so far for me.
> When I updated mine in win10 through device manager was no issue at all, Just browse and direct/extract from C/ AMD and open folder to click Crimson. (maybe you already knew this?) just trying to help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, clean install is the only way to go after upgrade! Always check the version your on too. Click start and type winver. Latest (much better than original) is version 1511.


When I ran Crimson from there it installs fine. It appears to install the software components as it says but then when you go to check SATA driver, its still the storageahci. I am going to driver monkeying around with Device Manager tonight. I got home way too late last night, probably around 10:30 or 11, to even mess around. I have to be out of bed by 5:30AM or I don't get to work at a decent time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> A visit to Blackviper's web page to disable services and a dose of Windows Privacy Tweaker does a world of good for this area. No issues with telemetry coming back so far for me.
> When I updated mine in win10 through device manager was no issue at all, Just browse and direct/extract from C/ AMD and open folder to click Crimson. (maybe you already knew this?) just trying to help here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, clean install is the only way to go after upgrade! Always check the version your on too. Click start and type winver. Latest (much better than original) is version 1511.
> 
> 
> 
> When I ran Crimson from there it installs fine. It appears to install the software components as it says but then when you go to check SATA driver, its still the storageahci. I am going to driver monkeying around with Device Manager tonight. I got home way too late last night, probably around 10:30 or 11, to even mess around. I have to be out of bed by 5:30AM or I don't get to work at a decent time.
Click to expand...

I had to force it through device manager in order to use AMD drivers on the GD-80.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you need to be constantly turning off telemetry as MS will auto update and re enable the telemetry, p2p caching, and who knows what else.
> 
> 
> 
> A visit to Blackviper's web page to disable services and a dose of Windows Privacy Tweaker does a world of good for this area. No issues with telemetry coming back so far for me.
Click to expand...

hadn't heard of WPT, i use Bvipers site quite a bit.

I also used Anti-beacon, every week or so, maybe every 2 weeks i'd have to go re do a bunch of the stuff. I used it since August

that is another thing tho, i've seen a bunch of people have experiences like yours, fairly neutral. while in my experience the whole thing was really invasive, i'm not the only one I've noticed with this experience also.

TBH I could prolly live with the occasional telemetry coming back on. that wasn't the kicker..

It erked me how far hidden the "advanced" controls are and how badly it managed multi monitors. not even in surround. only thing i can think of is that the monitors aren't matched resolutions and refresh rates. but that was never an issue in any OS prior.
that mixed with the windows update updating at will without consent. (deferral is not a good way to handle this unless being manage by a group policy imho)

the real kicker was when I replace my 8350 with a 8370e, getting my profiles set was nightmarish.. Start up repair is utterly useless. (ie, tweaking voltages to get them down.. took down a little too far windows wouldn't start, reboot to rectifiy in bios for windows to try to repair it.







)

not sure what they did from 8.1 to 10.. 8,1's version of start up repair was fast... still useless but it got thru its thing much faster than 10 when it decides to turn up (i've seen it once since going back 8.1)

I'm just left with this thought that W10 isn't ready.

(i'm speaking from both upgrade and clean install stand point, two separate machines leading to similar experiences. both are now back to w7 and w8.1)


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm just left with this thought that W10 isn't ready.


It's ready to spy on you!







:

If you're in the UK get ready for mandatory backdoors in everything, complete with secret courts sentencing people for refusing to build them.

update: Apparently the US has been trying to get this, too.


----------



## The Stilt

Ok, testing the ICC was MUCH more work than I estimated









I used Euler3D CFD (from Rodinia Suite) as the test subject. The program was compiled with Intel Parallel Studio XE 2015 Update 6.

First I wanted (and needed) to map out what exactly does the code added by ICC do:

Code:



Code:


CPUID 0x00000000 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX // Vendor detection (GenuineIntel / AuthenticAMD)
CPUID 0x00000001 EAX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000007 EBX, ECX
CPUID 0x80000001 (None)
CPUID 0x00000001 EAX, EBX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000000 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX // Vendor detection (GenuineIntel / AuthenticAMD)
CPUID 0x00000001 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x80000000 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX // Potential AMD trap (EBX, ECX, EDX are 0h on Intel CPUs, where as AMD CPUs duplicate vendor identifier in these registers)
CPUID 0x80000006 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000000 EBX, ECX, EDX // Vendor detection (GenuineIntel / AuthenticAMD)
CPUID 0x00000004 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000002 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000002 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000002 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000002 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000001 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000000 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX
CPUID 0x00000001 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX // Dispatcher & "Bulldozer trap"*
CPUID 0x00000007 EAX, EBX, ECX, EDX

*AND EAX, FFF3FF0h -> CMP EAX =

1) 106C0h (Diamondville / Pineview ATOM)
2) 20660h (Tunnel Creek / Lincroft ATOM)
3) 20670h (N/A ATOM)
4) ADD EAX, FFFCF9B0h -> CMP EAX 20h -> (jump if above)
5) AND EAX, FF00F00h -> CMP EAX, 600F00h === Bulldozer detection

Despite the vendor and model detection, there isn´t much done but available instructions checked.

Due the amount of different checks I decided to go another route than just patching the code itself, and went a head and spoofed all of the potential registers which could separate AMD from Intel under VMWare.

Since the best match for Piledriver in terms of supported instructions is Sandy Bridge, I used Sandy Bridge CPUID dump to forge the registers.

Code:



Code:


cpuid.0.ebx = 0111:0101:0110:1110:0110:0101:0100:0111
cpuid.0.ecx = 0110:1100:0110:0101:0111:0100:0110:1110
cpuid.0.edx = 0100:1001:0110:0101:0110:1110:0110:1001
cpuid.1.eax = 0000:0000:0000:0010:0000:0110:1010:0111
cpuid.1.ebx = 0000:0000:0001:0000:0000:1000:0000:0000
cpuid.1.ecx = 1001:1110:1001:1000:0110:0011:1000:0011
cpuid.1.edx = 1011:1111:1100:1011:1111:1011:1111:1111
cpuid.2.eax = 0111:0110:0000:0011:0101:1010:0000:0001
cpuid.2.ebx = 0000:0000:1111:0000:1011:0000:1111:1111
cpuid.2.ecx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.2.edx = 0000:0000:1100:1010:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.4.eax = 0001:1100:0000:0000:0100:0001:0010:0001
cpuid.4.ebx = 0000:0001:1100:0000:0000:0000:0011:1111
cpuid.4.ecx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0011:1111
cpuid.4.edx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000000.eax = 1000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:1000
cpuid.80000000.ebx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000000.ecx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000000.edx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000001.eax = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000001.ebx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000001.ecx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001
cpuid.80000001.edx = 0010:1000:0001:0000:0000:1000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000006.eax = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000006.ebx = 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000
cpuid.80000006.ecx = 0000:0001:0000:0000:0110:0000:0100:0000
cpuid.80000006.edx = 0010:1000:0001:0000:0000:1000:0000:0000

I compiled the test program with three different optimization options: Arch (available to all), Qax (additional dispatcher for Intel CPUs) and Qx (maximum optimizations for Intel CPUs only, doesn´t run on AMD by default).

Qax explanation in ICC:
Quote:


> *Add Processor-Specific Code Path:* Generates a processor-specific auto-dispatched code path in addition to the default code path (controlled by /arch or Qx switch). (/QaxSSE3, /QaxSSSE3, /QaxSSE4.1, /QaxSSE4.2, /QaxAVX, /QaxCORE-AVX-I, /QaxCORE-AVX2, /QaxMIC-AVX512, /QaxCORE-AVX512, QaxCOMMON-AVX512)


Qx explanation in ICC:
Quote:


> *Intel Processor-Specific Optimization:* Generates optimized code for specific Intel processors and enables additional optimizations. Code should only be run on the targeted processor or a compatible Intel processor. (/QxSSE3, /QxATOM-SSSE3, /QxSSSE3, /QxSSE4.1, /QxATOM-SSE4.2, /QxSSE4.2, /QxAVX, /QxCORE-AVX-I, /QxCORE-AVX2, /QxMIC-AVX512, /QxCORE-AVX512, QxCOMMON-AVX512, QxHOST)


When Qx is used and a specific optimization path is added, the compiler will announce it separately: "function xxx has been targeted for automatic cpu dispatch".

Regardless which version I used, either as original, patched or masked (in VM) there was no difference in performance. The fastest code happened to be the Arch:AVX2 build option, which enables all of the available instructions (up to AVX2), regardless of the CPU vendor









The package which contains all of the different versions can be found here: http://1drv.ms/2252FZa

The data file is located in "VeLo" folder. The program can be run by issuing "programname.exe threads NACA0012.097K" command (threads = number of threads). Patched versions of the "vendor locked versions" have P suffix, while the originals have O suffix.

Also I must admit that I was wrong about ICC being faster than GCC. It seems that GCC has taken GIANT leaps in optimization capabilities between 4.8 and 5.2 version. GCC 5.2 x86-64 was up to 5% faster in all scenarios I tried (FP mostly). I was especially impressed by the fact that it produced faster code for X265 (assembly off)









Forgot to mention: Tried Cinebench R11.5 and R15 under VM too. No difference from spoofing Sandy Bridge registers vs. the orignal ones









Also if you want to know what will happen when the dispatcher is present, take a look at "Total War" game series or Caselabs Euler3D Stars benchmark. The Total War game series uses a custom dispatcher, very similar to Intel´s old one. In the most recent game of the series (Attila) the cracker group also patched away the dispatcher


----------



## Kuivamaa

+rep. You should try a control check though, spoof PD as a CPU that lacks a particular extension and check for performance delta with an application that is guaranteed to benefit from the missing extension.If there is still none , odds are spoofing does not work. Also if the move from ICC to GCC does not benefit intel processors the same way it does AMD ones, odds are that ICC simply works better with intel.


----------



## miklkit

So spoofing is no longe needed? Cool.

On another note I just got a huge update to WinX and now CPU-Z is gone. It no longer works with WinX and was removed.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> A visit to Blackviper's web page to disable services and a dose of Windows Privacy Tweaker does a world of good for this area.


What a lovely little program! I just used it on Win7 and it works! It correctly recognized the stuff i had disabled! Instead of manually going to system, task scheduler and services, now i can disable everything from this program next time i will format. Repped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So spoofing is no longe needed? Cool.
> 
> On another note I just got a huge update to WinX and now CPU-Z is gone. It no longer works with WinX and was removed.


I am 99% sure i saw someone else in the last days in the forum posting picture with Win 10 uninstalling his CPU-Z too. When you have the Big Brother commanding your PC, this is what happens... This is just the beginning. Time will come where Microsoft will run the OS remotely and you will have a client application and "it will be better because someone professional will take care of the OS for you, you won't have to worry about malware" and so on and so forth.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Time will come where Microsoft will run the OS remotely and you will have a client application and "it will be better because someone professional will take care of the OS for you, you won't have to worry about malware" and so on and so forth.


Time will come when I am running Linux 24/7 on all of my computers. I already spend more time in Linux than I do in Windows. I don't have Windows on my laptop anymore.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> What a lovely little program! I just used it on Win7 and it works! It correctly recognized the stuff i had disabled! Instead of manually going to system, task scheduler and services, now i can disable everything from this program next time i will format. Repped.
> I am 99% sure i saw someone else in the last days in the forum posting picture with Win 10 uninstalling his CPU-Z too. *When you have the Big Brother commanding your PC, this is what happens... This is just the beginning. Time will come where Microsoft will run the OS remotely and you will have a client application and "it will be better because someone professional will take care of the OS for you, you won't have to worry about malware" and so on and so forth*.


I think you are exaggerating a little bit there mate, i am on Windows 10 myself and don't experience those problems to be honest. You can turn pretty much everything off if you like.
I completely turned off the cloud because i don't like my files to be on an unprotected server in any given country with no rules..

Here is a guide on all Windows 10 tweaks you can do and you can even prevent them spying on you: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhv4R7iSGqnZRzzHYbHf9S7wQor3FrYP9


----------



## djleakyg

OK here is a screen shot of my Computer management screen. It doesn't see the AMD controller. What should I do next?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> OK here is a screen shot of my Computer management screen. It doesn't see the AMD controller. What should I do next?


Download the desired driver to a folder.
Right click on sata ahci controller and click on update driver, then browse to the folder you downloaded the driver to and select it.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Download the desired driver to a folder.
> Right click on sata ahci controller and click on update driver, then browse to the folder you downloaded the driver to and select it.


OK, so I went there to do that and I cannot find a valid driver. Does anyone have a link for just the SB950 Windows 10 64 bit Driver?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think you are exaggerating a little bit there mate, i am on Windows 10 myself and don't experience those problems to be honest. You can turn pretty much everything off if you like.
> I completely turned off the cloud because i don't like my files to be on an unprotected server in any given country with no rules..
> 
> Here is a guide on all Windows 10 tweaks you can do and you can even prevent them spying on you: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhv4R7iSGqnZRzzHYbHf9S7wQor3FrYP9


It's true, but i prefer to exagerate than intall that spyware. I 've spent way too many years in PC security fora to start now. It's not just the spyware (which you must always worry about with each new update). It's the "liberty" that MS takes always more and more. In deciding the drivers you must have, the applications, etc.

@ *Miklkit:*

Here you go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581859/slashdot-windows-10-fall-update-uninstalls-desktop-software-without-informing-users/280#post_24693771

I have absolutely no reason or need to downgrade to Win10. I couldn't care less about directX. The reason i updated from XP to Win7, is that finally i had an OS where i had to tweak very little out of the box to have it the way i wanted. With Win10 i 'd have to increase the time i spend after format to tweak the OS. I don't like flatness, i 've had that in Win95/98, i want something more modern, i like weather widget in the sidebar, i don't like cloud, i don't want to sweat everytime i let an update fearing it may reactivate or introduce new telemetry, i don't want tiles.

I stopped using CCleaner because i couldn't stand the new "flat tile" GUI. Imagine if i want to have the entire OS like that! LOL! It's all yours! Enjoy! My Win7 works like a swiss clock and AMD MsrTweaker can't run on Win8, so even worse for Win10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> Time will come when I am running Linux 24/7 on all of my computers. I already spend more time in Linux than I do in Windows. I don't have Windows on my laptop anymore.


Linux for me is a pain in the behind, but the way things evolve with MS, i can see myself with Win7 for ages, to keep my (old) games and dual boot with something like Linux Mint, if i arrive to some point where Win7 becomes impossible to us for internet or i don't know what else.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So spoofing is no longe needed? Cool.
> 
> On another note I just got a huge update to WinX and now CPU-Z is gone. It no longer works with WinX and was removed.


When I originally upgreated to win 10 I had an old version of cpuz and it uninstalled it and than said that it was not for this version of Windows when I went to reinstall it. I disabled some sort of compbatially checker I forget what it was called but I have had no issues since have had no issues since. ... While there is search but that whole thing is an issue


----------



## miklkit

I went in a different direction. I like win7 and foolishly decided to go for win8.1 while giving away my win7. So I was stuck with that win8.1 mess. WinX is better than win8.1 and except for all this BIG BROTHER stuff might be as good as Win7. Now to learn how to deal with it.

I had CPU-Z v 1.74 installed and after it was deleted I went to their site and the latest version is 1.74.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> It erked me how far hidden the "advanced" controls are and how badly it managed multi monitors. not even in surround. only thing i can think of is that the monitors aren't matched resolutions and refresh rates. but that was never an issue in any OS prior.
> that mixed with the windows update updating at will without consent. (deferral is not a good way to handle this unless being manage by a group policy imho)
> 
> the real kicker was when I replace my 8350 with a 8370e, getting my profiles set was nightmarish.. Start up repair is utterly useless. (ie, tweaking voltages to get them down.. took down a little too far windows wouldn't start, reboot to rectifiy in bios for windows to try to repair it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> not sure what they did from 8.1 to 10.. 8,1's version of start up repair was fast... still useless but it got thru its thing much faster than 10 when it decides to turn up (i've seen it once since going back 8.1)
> 
> I'm just left with this thought that W10 isn't ready.
> 
> (i'm speaking from both upgrade and clean install stand point, two separate machines leading to similar experiences. both are now back to w7 and w8.1)


Ya it is a little different for some of the advanced setting locations, and that "lets DL/install updates right now" thing has got to go I agree. Makes testing a real PITA.
My luck with the original version of win10 and my 5117MHz OC was a lot less than desirable just never posted anything guessing it was just me, but after this 1511 release things for the most part are much better.
The OC came right back to where it was with nothing extra needed but still having issues when I try to safely remove hardware (thumb drives) for some reason. Never an issue till win10. I just give em a yank now 









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So spoofing is no longe needed? Cool.
> 
> On another note I just got a huge update to WinX and now CPU-Z is gone. It no longer works with WinX and was removed.


It's been well noted in the win10 club i believe is where i saw it. There is a few other utilities that end up being not installed after upgrade. They work fine after you re-install.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> When I ran Crimson from there it installs fine. It appears to install the software components as it says but then when you go to check SATA driver, its still the storageahci. I am going to driver monkeying around with Device Manager tonight. I got home way too late last night, probably around 10:30 or 11, to even mess around. I have to be out of bed by 5:30AM or I don't get to work at a decent time.


You'll see right away Device Manager does it's thing just fine when pointed to the correct folder.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> OK, so I went there to do that and I cannot find a valid driver. Does anyone have a link for just the SB950 Windows 10 64 bit Driver?


Download the driver package and then it unpacks it in C:\AMD

drill down to Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\hseries\AHCI\WB64A - or you can let the installer do the work.

Although it says they are Windows 7/8/8.1 drivers, they're from March 2015 and are the latest for Windows 10 (version 1.3.001.0276).

The SATA controller will only say AMD SATA once the AMD drivers are installed.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

*make sure the 41MB package actually downloads. AMD's site is still janky and you might end up with a too small of file.


----------



## KarathKasun

Comparison with a Maverll controller and an ASMedia freebie card that Newegg sent me, Same Intel 530 240gb SSD.

AMD SB950, AMD driver.


ASMedia, generic AHCI driver.


Now for the Marvell, generic AHCI driver.


They all "feel" about the same loading programs.


----------



## KarathKasun

CPU-Z causes random crashes on start up in Windows 10, something to do with its system monitor implementation. Actually, any program that uses HWmon has the same issues for me and many others.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think you are exaggerating a little bit there mate, i am on Windows 10 myself and don't experience those problems to be honest. You can turn pretty much everything off if you like.
> I completely turned off the cloud because i don't like my files to be on an unprotected server in any given country with no rules..
> 
> Here is a guide on all Windows 10 tweaks you can do and you can even prevent them spying on you: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhv4R7iSGqnZRzzHYbHf9S7wQor3FrYP9
> 
> 
> 
> It's true, but i prefer to exagerate than intall that spyware. I 've spent way too many years in PC security fora to start now. It's not just the spyware (which you must always worry about with each new update). It's the "liberty" that MS takes always more and more. In deciding the drivers you must have, the applications, etc.
> 
> @ *Miklkit:*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581859/slashdot-windows-10-fall-update-uninstalls-desktop-software-without-informing-users/280#post_24693771
> 
> I have absolutely no reason or need to downgrade to Win10. I couldn't care less about directX. The reason i updated from XP to Win7, is that finally i had an OS where i had to tweak very little out of the box to have it the way i wanted. With Win10 i 'd have to increase the time i spend after format to tweak the OS. I don't like flatness, i 've had that in Win95/98, i want something more modern, i like weather widget in the sidebar, i don't like cloud, i don't want to sweat everytime i let an update fearing it may reactivate or introduce new telemetry, i don't want tiles.
> 
> I stopped using CCleaner because i couldn't stand the new "flat tile" GUI. Imagine if i want to have the entire OS like that! LOL! It's all yours! Enjoy! My Win7 works like a swiss clock and AMD MsrTweaker can't run on Win8, so even worse for Win10.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> Time will come when I am running Linux 24/7 on all of my computers. I already spend more time in Linux than I do in Windows. I don't have Windows on my laptop anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux for me is a pain in the behind, but the way things evolve with MS, i can see myself with Win7 for ages, to keep my (old) games and dual boot with something like Linux Mint, if i arrive to some point where Win7 becomes impossible to us for internet or i don't know what else.
Click to expand...

You must not like security that much if you are still using gadgets.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/gadgets

That is just one of many articles
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I went in a different direction. I like win7 and foolishly decided to go for win8.1 while giving away my win7. So I was stuck with that win8.1 mess. WinX is better than win8.1 and except for all this BIG BROTHER stuff might be as good as Win7. Now to learn how to deal with it.
> 
> I had CPU-Z v 1.74 installed and after it was deleted I went to their site and the latest version is 1.74.


You can't (legally speaking) give away windows licenses


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You must not like security that much if you are still using gadgets.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/gadgets
> 
> That is just one of many articles
> You can't (legally speaking) give away windows licenses


WOW, didn't know that about the gadgets, thnx for the info Mega









I do like all CPU meter but then again, i already have HWINFO64 installed so its kinda unnecessary. i will uninstall these gadgets immediately.

Seriously, now i deleted the gadgetpack from my PC, it seems that i also got rid of my sudden mouse acceleration and Windows feels a tad snappier.. Never known this about gadgets.

Yesterday i discovered that i need a lot more system memory in order for premiere pro to work better.
I think i go buy 16 GB 1866 MHz kit and put my 8 GB kit besides it but i am not sure yet what memory to buy.
I can also buy 32 GB kit and sell my 8 GB kit.

I also seen a lot of confusing about ram MHz, one tells me that 2400 MHz is better for video editing and the other says that is better to get 1866 MHz with tight timings..


----------



## Mega Man

fyi that wont help

you need to run this

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/2719662.aspx

direct download link


to undo the fix ( which isnt recommended ) see here https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2719662 ( also source )


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You must not like security that much if you are still using gadgets.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/gadgets


Old news. I like security, which is why i know the difference between theoretical danger (or excuse) and real world. MS has been just trying to cover other intentions under this pretext.

1) Anything that connects to internet, is possible exploitable target. I didn't see MS want to remove IE for that, which offers much bigger attack surface. Theoretically, even the time service that updates your systray clock, is remotely exploitable and is a more consistent target. Not to mention the various Flash, Java etc.
2) Gadgets that don't connect to the internet aren't remotely exploitable, so there was no reason for MS to kill those.
3) I 've been without antivirus for years. Haven't seen a virus for years by my own doing. The last i saw, came from a friend on USB key and i caught it through HIPS, while his Avira and MBAM couldn't see a peep.

Go ahead and exploit my 3rd party weather gadget.

http://www.novirusthanks.org/products/exe-radar-pro/

http://www.shadowdefender.com/

Good luck with that!

In poor words, to exploit me, you would need to:
1) Know which (obscure) 3rd party gadget i am using.
2) Target this specifically, while i am online.
3) Go through a layer of HIPS and another of virtualization.

I am already shaking from fear. You should worry much more about all the stuff you have that goes on the internet and that every Windows has. Because the attacker doesn't need to have a crystal ball to know it's there. All the cloud services in Win8, all the crap MS services that go out under the generic scvhost.exe name and half of them are junk, these are the ones that you should worry about. Not my niche gadget.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane*
> I do like all CPU meter but then again, i already have HWINFO64 installed so its kinda unnecessary. i will uninstall these gadgets immediately.


If you don't have internet access on your sidebar.exe, there is no need to uninstall anything. While you are at it, install this:

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/tcpview.aspx

See all that stuff you have that wants internet access? Theoretically, it's all remotely exploitable. Start uninstalling, because an attacker will target first the process that knows that run on any windows, before guessing what gadgets you might have. Win8 and successive have "App store" and "apps" that go to internet? Exploitable too. But i don't think MS will uninstall them, because these suit her tale about "improved funcionality" (wow), even though every single cracker out there knows that these exist on every such Windows and thus can target them.

EDIT: Here's also an insteresting discussion from programmers' forum:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11490844/whats-the-gadget-vulnerability

Another interesting article of the time:
http://www.techspot.com/news/49351-microsoft-urges-windows-vista-7-users-to-disable-desktop-gadgets.html

2012. Win7 has been out for many years and suddenly MS says "disable your gadgets" and kills the funcitonality of her own weather gadget. There has never been an "in the wild" (real) exploit for the record. Next stop: "Buy Win8, wonderful apps!" (impossible to exploit, of course, as always).


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx guys for the excellent information. I will read though it at a later time.

Have to finish my projects first in Adobe.

Any suggestions on RAM?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx guys for the excellent information. I will read though it at a later time.


The thing to understand about security is:
1) Every attacker wants a way in and a way out (so internet facing applications are the critical point and a firewall is of prime importance if not for anything else, because it can potentially notify you that you have been compromised).
2) Every program has vulnerabilities, that are fixed only when the "good" guys come to know about them. When only the "bad" guys know about them, they get silently exploited.

Here is for example, vulnerabilites in antivirus from this month:

AVG, McAfee, Kaspersky Fix Common Vulnerability in Their Antivirus Products
http://news.softpedia.com/news/avg-mcafee-kaspersky-fix-common-vulnerability-in-their-antivirus-products-497395.shtml

Security Flaw Fixed in Malwarebytes Antivirus
http://news.softpedia.com/news/security-flaw-fixed-in-malwarebytes-antivirus-497329.shtml

Of course, you didn't see anyone say "uninstall your antivirus! They are security risks!"









3) Every program that has internet access, and thus is primary target, can be exploited either locally (have code run locally) or remotely (have code delivered to your computer from the internet), as long as the attacker knows a vulnerability about it. Vulnerabilities always exist (Microsoft calls them "Patch Tuesday").

These are "golden oldies" demo tests that show how an attacker uses different techniques (once that he has executed code on your machine), to bypass your firewall:

http://www.matousec.com/info/articles/introduction-firewall-leak-testing.php

Your antivirus may try to stop them, but only because they are so old now, that AVs detect them by name now. But in real life, they can hijack any process with internet access and they can call back on their master without you knowing. For example, once you let them execute, they can use IE to go out in the internet.

4) The most effective solution to all this, is prevent code execution in the first place. In order to be infected, code needs to be executed on your machine (no matter if the code is locally or remotely delivered). The solution, is whitelisting (HIPS) and virtualization. With whitelisting, you are effectively applying a "default deny" policy, where no new code can be executed. With virtualizaiton, code will be executed but 99.9% of cases, you are safe, because once you reboot, the sandbox will be thrown to trash, together with the malware. There is some malware that is sophisticated enough to get through, but they are like white elephants and target specific virtualization programs, while unpatched. The chances for a regular user to come under a situation like this, is like a meteor falling on your head while you walk. Antivirus is more placebo than real solution. It's good for "feeling safe" and for clearing doubts, provided you will use more than one.


----------



## djleakyg

Figured out the issue. As umeng2002 pointed out, AMD's website can be janky sometimes. So I got the idea of downloading the driver from a different location. Long story short, AMD's EU server isn't much. I had to use an Asian server ( I want to say Japan but I could have very well Korean). It ended up downloading the whole 41 MB file without a hitch as long as it looked like I was in a different country. I am running on the AMD SATA controller again and life is good. The other really confusing thing is that Windows 10 likes to play dumb and not find the driver the first few times. For whatever reason, it wouldn't see the driver as a valid option unless i browsed to C:\AMD and not C:\AMD\drivers, despite the fact that is where the driver is now. Windows 10 is kind of frustrating.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Time will come where Microsoft will run the OS remotely and you will have a client application and "it will be better because someone professional will take care of the OS for you, you won't have to worry about malware" and so on and so forth.


Move everyone's data to the cloud. Profile everything with search-inside-files. Remote administration by Watson-style AI.

Speaking of impending tech hell. There is a new standard for TVs being developed that will want something like 1000 nits of brightness at maximum. Get ready for commercials to sear your eyeballs with flashing and cause anyone with even mild epilepsy to have to stop visiting any store that has TVs up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> At this point in time there is some doubt over whether this will include PC displays right away, in which case there may be a transition period of "EDR" displays that offer 10bpc and better contrast ratios than traditional LCDs, but can't hit the 1000+ nit brightness that HDR really asks for.


link

They'll portray this as greater immersion for TV and games but the real point will be flashing ads that will make "the volume increase during commercials" seem like nothing.


----------



## miklkit

You can't (legally speaking) give away windows licenses

It's mine. I bought it and used it on many systems. I rebuilt an old system and installed Win7 on it and gave it away as a Christmas present. I don't care what Macroshaft thinks just like I don't care what Disney thinks.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

If you guys haven't seen me much.... it's cause I am addicted to GTA V







(I know I'm way late to the party... a I alway$ am)

Game is running beautifully at 4k with the 9590 at 5GHz and this 980 KPE @ 1525/7750..... man, what a great great game, and serious props to Rockstar for making this a great port.









Oh, and in regards to CPU-Z and windows 10.....

My upgrade killed my installation of GPU-Z altogether also, but because I had the install file in my downloads, I just launched it real quick, and it fired right back up, no issues.

Not sure why it got rid of it. It did that to Trixx also, but not to afterburner???


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Move everyone's data to the cloud. Profile everything with search-inside-files. Remote administration by Watson-style AI.


Yes. Microsoft is always trend setting. All the free "cloud storage" , the "cloud sign in" etc, are just ways to accustom the user in allowing things happening remotely. You can't make such changes abruptly. Users must get acustomed to the idea, before you proceed to the next step. 10 years ago, if you had the OS uninstall on its own a program, hell would have broken loose on the internet. Now nothing happens...
Quote:


> Speaking of impending tech hell. There is a new standard for TVs being developed that will want something like 1000 nits of brightness at maximum. Get ready for commercials to sear your eyeballs with flashing and cause anyone with even mild epilepsy to have to stop visiting any store that has TVs up.
> link
> 
> They'll portray this as greater immersion for TV and games but the real point will be flashing ads that will make "the volume increase during commercials" seem like nothing.


More brightness? Don't get me started on this. It doesn't even concern only epileptic attacks. The best way to avoid eye strain is to reduce monitor brightness. I run at like brightness 55-60 on all my monitors. THEN i adjust the rest of settings to calibrate colours and black/whites. When i read monitor reviews about "moar brightness", i roll over laughing.

But, i guess ophthalmologists have to make a living after all... It's like with sun bathing. Women go and roast themselves all summer, believing that the sun screen can actually protect them from everything. The fact that their skin colour changes and this is a defense mechanism (melanocytes activating), doesn't seem to bother them because it's "fashionable". When winter comes, they give their money to L'OREAL and dermatologists to make them look younger, while the sun causes the skin to age prematurely. It's all like a bad joke, but there is much money to make out of this. If they had half a brain, they 'd notice how people who work under the sun, like farmers or fishermen, have always very aged and thick skin to areas always exposed to the sun (like the neck). This should make them think "maybe i shouldn't roast myself under the sun for 2 hours!". But no... Then again, some people have to make money from other people's mistakes...

Interesting article on monitor i found recently:

http://www.geek.com/science/blue-light-can-damage-your-eyes-display-manufacturers-react-with-safe-screens-1633276/

^ So, your "super duper" monitor you sold me, is actually...killing my retina cells? Oh wow, minor detail you forgot to tell me! Now let me crank the brightness some more, so you can hit me with all you got.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't use the cloud and i hate it to be honest. I completely removed it from my PC as well.

I also did lots of tweaks in order to make WIndows work correctly. I used Ultimate Windows tweaker 4 for Windows and disabled lots of features to disable the spying. I basically followed this guide to stop Windows from spying: 




I also looked at some RAM upgrades and i probably go for 32 GB of G.Skill 2400 MHz RAM, that would be plenty even for in the future


----------



## LinusBE

Long time since I've posted here. I was running an H100i with my FX8350 at 4.6 GHz for a long time without any changes until recently. I finally built a custom loop with mostly secondhand parts and it's amazing!

Parts:

- EK Supremacy Clean CSQ
- EK D5 X-RES CSQ
- Black ICE GT240 and GTS280
- Scythe GT AP-15 + Corsair AF140

Some pictures:




These are my temps at 4.8 GHz (I am going to push further)



I will need to purchase a pump decoupler because right now everything is vibrating. I couldn't mount it to the side of the case because there is no space, so I mounted it to the bottom with an L-bracket and some nuts and bolts, but there is no vibration dampening whatsoever. See you guys soon!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Long time since I've posted here. I was running an H100i with my FX8350 at 4.6 GHz for a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> long time without any changes until recently. I finally built a custom loop with mostly secondhand parts and it's amazing!
> 
> Parts:
> 
> - EK Supremacy Clean CSQ
> - EK D5 X-RES CSQ
> - Black ICE GT240 and GTS280
> - Scythe GT AP-15 + Corsair AF140
> 
> Some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my temps at 4.8 GHz (I am going to push further)
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to purchase a pump decoupler because right now everything is vibrating. I couldn't mount it to the side of the case because there is no space, so I mounted it to the bottom with an L-bracket and some nuts and bolts, but there is no vibration dampening whatsoever. See you guys soon!


Nice! I recently got a supremacy evo and I'm tempted to swap out this for the evo.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> More brightness? Don't get me started on this. It doesn't even concern only epileptic attacks. The best way to avoid eye strain is to reduce monitor brightness. I run at like brightness 55-60 on all my monitors. THEN i adjust the rest of settings to calibrate colours and black/whites. When i read monitor reviews about "moar brightness", i roll over laughing.


Anandtech is famous for this. Until recently they always rated monitors for "whiteness quality" which was how many nits the panel would produce.









I also use a pretty dim panel and f.lux. Even 5800K looks pretty bluish to me. Right now I have f.lux set to 2700K.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*


This looks fantastic. Nice results to match with with the aesthetics, and yes, a pump decoupler would make a world of difference if you've got lots of movement going on. I had a very similar setup on an 8350 system that generated a fair bit of turbulence, but one pump decoupling kit later and it was smooth sailing.


----------



## Artraxus

Hello everyone. Just joined the forum today as I have recently begun to overclock my 8350FX.

I have had my pc for 2 years but haven't overclocked it until now. There didn't seem to be a point as the biggest bottle neck in my system at the time was my graphics card. Well Christmas came a little early and my wife got me (through my guidance) a Sapphire Nitro R9 390 and a Corsair H80i GT aio water cooler.

With this new set up my cpu clock seemed to be the new bottle neck and with the water cooler I would be able to safely overclock. Since I am new at this I would just like to validate that I am in the clear with my numbers and settings. I don't want to miss anything and have something go horribly wrong down the line that could have been preventable. Again this is my first attempt at overclocking...

I am now at 4.82 GHz @ 1.4875V. The pump is set to quite mode at all times and the radiator fans are in push pull with a custom curve based on coolant temps.

Idle (like now as I type this) pretty quiet
cpu = 25.0 C
coolant = 33.5 C
sys temp = 24 C
MBcpu = 37 C
MBtemp2 = 24 C

Under Load using Prime95
1 hour stable temps
cpu = 49-52 C
coolant = 32.2-32.5 C
sys temp = 25 C
MBcpu = 49-50 C
MBtemp2 = 49-50 C

There is a spike in the first 5 min where the cpu has reached 54.5 C but I haven't seen anything higher than that since this set up. The coolant will also get up to 38.5 C during the first 10 min of stress testing but the temp falls to the low 36's and stays there.

I have found quite a bit of information on the Piledriver and Bulldozer cores but not so much on our Vishera core. I think my temps are all right for how far past the stock 4.0 GHz and I think my MB temps are good as well but as I stated earlier in this post I am new at this and I don't wanna break anything.

Based on the information above, how much if any room do I have left?

Questions? Comments?


----------



## mus1mus

Question:

Which Prime do you use?
Which temp do you note? (we have socket and core.)

Seems like a good chip there.









For your headroom, it depends. Some chips encounter a Voltage wall past 4.7GHz. So maybe try 4.9 and note of the voltage needed to stabilize it.

Temps will be your limit. Aside from mother board capability of course. So don't go past 72 on Core and 75 on the Socket.


----------



## Artraxus

Prime 95 2-1 I am not sure which version but I use the first test with the maximum heat and low ram.

Now for the socket and core temp I am not sure how to find my socket temp. I am using Open Hardware Monitor and Corsair link for readouts.

I would like to hit 5GHz but The voltage needed seems to be more than the maximum for the chip (1.55V from what I have read) and setting it to something like 1.54 seems like I would be asking for trouble. I have also read that the max temps were 62C ish but that was for bulldozer. Is Vishera different with the temps and voltage?

I have a Gigabyte 990fxa ud3 rev4.0 motherboard if that makes any difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artraxus*
> 
> Prime 95 2-1 I am not sure which version but I use the first test with the maximum heat and low ram.
> 
> Now for the socket and core temp I am not sure how to find my socket temp. I am using Open Hardware Monitor and Corsair link for readouts.
> 
> I would like to hit 5GHz but The voltage needed seems to be more than the maximum for the chip (1.55V from what I have read) and setting it to something like 1.54 seems like I would be asking for trouble. I have also read that the max temps were 62C ish but that was for bulldozer. Is Vishera different with the temps and voltage?
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 990fxa ud3 rev4.0 motherboard if that makes any difference.


Great info.

First off, that board may limit you past 1.5 Vcore. So try to monitor your current set-up.
Use HWInfo or AIDA 64 to monitor.
Try the IBT AVX in the first page.
Lastly, 5GHz is always the goal. But make no mistake, 4.8 is a pretty good spot. Especially on your temps and Voltages.

Save that profile and try 4.9 or, fine tune other stuff like RAM and CPU-NB.


----------



## Artraxus

Yeah I just looked at some other builds that are at 5GHz and the voltages used seem to be past what my current set up can handle. I would have liked to run the cpu as hard as it will go but not at the cost of life span or reliability. But I guess that is goal for most OC'ers. Given the possible limitations on my motherboard I am not sure I want to try and push it any further.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artraxus*
> 
> Yeah I just looked at some other builds that are at 5GHz and the voltages used seem to be past what my current set up can handle. I would have liked to run the cpu as hard as it will go but not at the cost of life span or reliability. But I guess that is goal for most OC'ers. Given the possible limitations on my motherboard I am not sure I want to try and push it any further.


I run mine at 4.8 because mine won't pass all the stress tests at 5.0 with 1.63v on just multi...so I backed it up to 1.512 and it's running strong...I honestly wouldn't run past 1.55 for daily clock...and 70c is the max for vishera on cores...some of the guys here run them higher than that but they tend to go through hardware pushing that hard too.....mus....I mean...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I run mine at 4.8 because mine won't pass all the stress tests at 5.0 with 1.63v on just multi...so I backed it up to 1.512 and it's running strong...I honestly wouldn't run past 1.55 for daily clock...and 70c is the max for vishera on cores...some of the guys here run them higher than that but they tend to go through hardware pushing that hard too.....mus....I mean...


u running 1.512 for 4,8ghz?


----------



## Artraxus

I have mine stable at 4.8GHZ @ 1.4875V. 1.56V seems like you might be able to cut that back a bit and still have a stable clock. maybe with less heat.


----------



## hurricane28

I am running 4.8 GHz at 1.488 V and under load it Backs off at 1.476 V. 2600 Mhz CPU/NB 1.3 V.


----------



## Alastair

Well I pulled my machine apart again. Wasn't happy with stuff. But it's now coming along again nicely.

360mm rad in and the 200 exhausts in.


Top cover back on.


And motherboard in and starting to redo the loop.


----------



## Artraxus

Noobish question but wouldn't you get more performance from three 120mm fans optimized for static pressure instead of those 200mm airflow fans? And even better to run six in push pull, room permitting?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u running 1.512 for 4,8ghz?


unfortunately the volt wall for my 8320e on multiplier only starts after 4.6...I run it this high to pass all stress tests...I could probably run it a little lower and not cause issue but I like knowing it can pass anything at any time....ibt very high 40 pass...12 hour ibt...everything I've thrown at it...it won't pass prime at any voltage lower than 1.512...been wanting to try multi fsb combo just haven't had much time to mess with it between fiance being sick car troubles and back spasms of my own just haven't done anything I needed to do...I still have mcp50x and res to put in, make mounts for hd and pump/res, replace window on my h220x, rewire or replace the cable (or fan)on my 140mm fan..just a few things ahead of that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artraxus*
> 
> Noobish question but wouldn't you get more performance from three 120mm fans optimized for static pressure instead of those 200mm airflow fans? And even better to run six in push pull, room permitting?


yeah it would be better...but I'm sure there's a reason he has the 200s


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artraxus*
> 
> Noobish question but wouldn't you get more performance from three 120mm fans optimized for static pressure instead of those 200mm airflow fans? And even better to run six in push pull, room permitting?


The dead space for the fans in covering a lot of the fin area and the highest flow point is in empty space. The fans also horizontally mounted which is not ideal for sleeve fans.

200mm fans are compatible with three radiators: A 200mm Phobya, a 1260mm Phobya, and a 1260mm Mo-Ra 3 420.


----------



## Alastair

Yeah. The 200's look better.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> unfortunately the volt wall for my 8320e on multiplier only starts after 4.6...I run it this high to pass all stress tests...I could probably run it a little lower and not cause issue but I like knowing it can pass anything at any time....ibt very high 40 pass...12 hour ibt...everything I've thrown at it...it won't pass prime at any voltage lower than 1.512...been wanting to try multi fsb combo just haven't had much time to mess with it between fiance being sick car troubles and back spasms of my own just haven't done anything I needed to do...I still have mcp50x and res to put in, make mounts for hd and pump/res, replace window on my h220x, rewire or replace the cable (or fan)on my 140mm fan..just a few things ahead of that
> yeah it would be better...but I'm sure there's a reason he has the 200s


You may want to use The Stilt's 2014 stability testing methodology.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Also here is a reminder why Prime95 should not be used as a reference for stability when overclocked. It results significantly higher power draw and emitted thermal than any of the most stressful real world applications. If you still find it absolutely necessary to use Prime95 for stability testing please do it this way:
> 
> Run it on only two compute units at once (set the thread count to 4 and affinity accordingly) and decrease the cooling to simulate higher power dissipation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> I usually set the voltage and clocks to the intended level an start encoding a MKV with X264 (which is the most stressful real world workload). After around 15 minutes of encoding I check where the temperatures have peaked. Once I have the temperature information available I start Prime95 Large FFT and set the thread count to four. Before starting the torture test I set the affinity to the compute units I am going to test during the run (i.e. cores 0-3 = CU0 & CU1). After starting the test I start reducing the fan rpm until the temperatures reach the same peak level they did during the X264 encode.
> 
> After you're confident that the CPU is stable, repeat the procedure for CU2 & CU3 (cores 4-7).
> 
> It takes twice the time the normal method does, but it won't molest your motherboard or CPU beyond the potential breaking point. Depending on the load line configuration I would recommend that you reduce the core voltage by 6.25 - 12.5mV during the test. Thats just to compensate the difference in load line effect (droop) you will have from the reduced load from running two compute units instead of all four at once.


----------



## warpuck

I finally installed a everyday use app that uses all 8 cores at 5.0 ghz. AVG Anti-virus Free. It only does it when you set the scan to full power. You have to have a SSD for it to scan and use 95% or so with all cores. It also uses 12Gb of the 16Gb installed. When it scans the HDD back up drive it backs off to 2-4 cores at 5 ghz and then it settles down to 1.4Gz on 4 cores, lol.
CnQ and C1E enabled. I may be saving enough on electricity to buy a pint of Gentleman Jack every 3 months


----------



## Mega Man

Maybe more like a shot of it every 3-6 months


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I finally installed a everyday use app that uses all 8 cores at 5.0 ghz. AVG Anti-virus Free. It only does it when you set the scan to full power. You have to have a SSD for it to scan and use 95% or so with all cores. It also uses 12Gb of the 16Gb installed. When it scans the HDD back up drive it backs off to 2-4 cores at 5 ghz and then it settles down to 1.4Gz on 4 cores, lol.
> CnQ and C1E enabled. I may be saving enough on electricity to buy a pint of Gentleman Jack every 3 months


a pint ain't happening.. lol you are saving 0.1 -0.2 KWH

kwh in Canada on mid peak is what 9cents an hour per kilowatt

so you are saving at best 1 cent per idle hour over an active hour.

so you are looking at 100 hours to save a dollar. so one month.. you save a dollar..

see ya in a year and a half for your pint


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I finally installed a everyday use app that uses all 8 cores at 5.0 ghz. AVG Anti-virus Free. It only does it when you set the scan to full power. You have to have a SSD for it to scan and use 95% or so with all cores. It also uses 12Gb of the 16Gb installed. When it scans the HDD back up drive it backs off to 2-4 cores at 5 ghz and then it settles down to 1.4Gz on 4 cores, lol.
> CnQ and C1E enabled. I may be saving enough on electricity to buy a pint of Gentleman Jack every 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pint ain't happening.. lol you are saving 0.1 -0.2 KWH
> 
> kwh in Canada on mid peak is what 9cents an hour per kilowatt
> 
> so you are saving at best 1 cent per idle hour over an active hour.
> 
> so you are looking at 100 hours to save a dollar. so one month.. you save a dollar..
> 
> see ya in a year and a half for your pint
Click to expand...

Ha less savings for me.. I pay something like $105 USD for 1800Kwh for my House. its something like 6 cents per kwh


----------



## Alastair

Rig update. Loop bled. Leak testing and looking good.


----------



## Alastair

So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.







:


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Ah man that sucks, I was going to buy those a while back but started looking at more pressure optimised fans. I either want to get some Noctua fans or vadar or even try out those new fractal venturi fans.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So turns out three of my Aerocool 140mm Shark fans have cracked hubs. Gonna need to find replacements now. Anyone have suggestions? I really likes these fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man that sucks, I was going to buy those a while back but started looking at more pressure optimised fans. I either want to get some Noctua fans or vadar or even try out those new fractal venturi fans.
Click to expand...

Just talking from a 140mm point of view by the way guys. Yeah these fans are actually really good IMO. They push a lot of air through my rads even in push only mode. (using the hand test here) and in P/P they have been brilliant. But I noticed that they were rattling lately. And found some of them were really unbalanced. And now apron closer inspection I've noticed the hubs are cracked. And it seems they are no longer imported into SA anymore either.

However arctic F14's are pretty cheap around here. How are they?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah man that sucks, I was going to buy those a while back but started looking at more pressure optimised fans. I either want to get some Noctua fans or vadar or even try out those new fractal venturi fans.


Get some Sanyo/Delta/Nidec fans. They will probably last longer and perform better per dollar you spend.

The only problem is that you have to get them from an electronics supply company instead of shops that most people associate with PC parts.
You can get them in nearly any CFM/SP/RPM/dB combination you want within the bounds of what is physically possible.
You may also need to supply your own connectors unfortunately, as some models are only provided sans connector.
But as a bonus, they are all black, instead of brown/cream.


----------



## hurricane28

I love my Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3000 rpm fans









They are nice and quiet at quiet mode on Corsair link and on balanced they do get noisy but they are certainly not too loud IMO. Besides, i only need maximum performance when i am working in Adobe so i really couldn't care less because i always wear my noise cancelling head phones.

The Noctua fans are also better to look at and perform much much better than the crappy Corsair fans.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I love my Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3000 rpm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are nice and quiet at quiet mode on Corsair link and on balanced they do get noisy but they are certainly not too loud IMO. Besides, i only need maximum performance when i am working in Adobe so i really couldn't care less because i always wear my noise cancelling head phones.
> 
> The Noctua fans are also better to look at and perform much much better than the crappy Corsair fans.


I have these too they work really really good I have the 3000 rpm ppc industial fans. I bought them second hand for $20-$25 second hand for a pair.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have these too they work really really good I have the 3000 rpm ppc industial fans. I bought them second hand for $20-$25 second hand for a pair.


Cool,.I really really llike them. The are bit expensive tho but the build quality and performance is unmached. Its not all about the performance but the most important thing is if the fan makes a tight seal on the radiator. The Corsair fans have a round frame which doesn't make a good seal which is really bad design for an radiator fan because the air is leaking. The Noctua fans have a square frame that does make a good seal and that is why they perform so much better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have these too they work really really good I have the 3000 rpm ppc industial fans. I bought them second hand for $20-$25 second hand for a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool,.I really really llike them. The are bit expensive *tho but the build quality and performance is unmached.* Its not all about the performance but the most important thing is if the fan makes a tight seal on the radiator. The Corsair fans have a round frame which doesn't make a good seal which is really bad design for an radiator fan because the air is leaking. The Noctua fans have a square frame that does make a good seal and that is why they perform so much better.
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricane28

Do i said something funny?


----------



## Mega Man

Yep. The part I put in bold. Then rolled my eyes. Because. .. they are good. Unmatched? No very matched


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yep. The part I put in bold. Then rolled my eyes. Because. .. they are good. Unmatched? No very matched


I really really loves fans I can stick my fingers in and not break the blades or get them chopped off. Aerocool Dead Silence fan perform very well.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yep. The part I put in bold. Then rolled my eyes. Because. .. they are good. Unmatched? No very matched


Oh i can see it now, it wasn't there before.
I don't get it, why is that funny?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yep. The part I put in bold. Then rolled my eyes. Because. .. they are good. Unmatched? No very matched
> 
> 
> 
> I really really loves fans I can stick my fingers in and not break the blades or get them chopped off. Aerocool Dead Silence fan perform very well.
Click to expand...

when I first saw the 1500rpm DS 140's I really wanted them. I said I would buy those when my Sharks went bad. The blade design seems to be more resistance friendly than the Shark's blades. So i imagined they would perform better on a radiator. But Alas it seems few shops in SA stock Aerocool products and even then what they have appear to be only what they haven't sold. DS never came to South African shores.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I really really loves fans I can stick my fingers in and not break the blades or get them chopped off. Aerocool Dead Silence fan perform very well.


Get some Deltas, they will take your finger off instead of taking a blade off.


----------



## mattg

So i retired my test toy 8350 at 4.6ghz and changed over to another intel 6700K

Im still impressed with the performance of the 8350 when over clocked in terms of bang for buck dont know if i would put them in a machine if you wernt planning to OC tho as the similar priced i5 has better single core performance for gaming.

obviously the 6700 is a faster chip but your also paying for it to. some quick benches of the change over.

just for a little comparison.

this is the amd at 4.6


then the i7 stock


Findings i found while playing with the 8350 was that they definitely REALY need a good motherboard to get the potential out of these things. my first board the 990fx killer was rubbish with heat compared to the sabretooth 990fx rev 2.

be interesting what amd can do with the next gen hopefully something similar performance to an i7 but at a cheaper cost.

now to see how the new skylike goes when overclocked.

Thanks for the help with my issues with my amd setup was a painful journey and you guys helped out alot once i realised it was the motherboard causing my issues!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Get some Deltas, they will take your finger off instead of taking a blade off.


I'd be more concerned about my hearing.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Findings i found while playing with the 8350 was that they definitely REALY need a good motherboard to get the potential out of these things. my first board the 990fx killer was rubbish with heat compared to the sabretooth 990fx rev 2.
> 
> be interesting what amd can do with the next gen hopefully something similar performance to an i7 but at a cheaper cost.
> 
> now to see how the new skylike goes when overclocked.
> 
> Thanks for the help with my issues with my amd setup was a painful journey and you guys helped out alot once i realised it was the motherboard causing my issues!


FX does shine with a good board. I've messed about with various ASUS offerings, Gigabyte, MSI, and for my system the kitty has been the most consistent. My 8320 system is sat comfortably at 1.4v with an AIO at 4.7 on the kitty. I could (and do) stress for higher when benching, but 4.7 runs cool and comfortable all day.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> FX does shine with a good board. I've messed about with various ASUS offerings, Gigabyte, MSI, and for my system the kitty has been the most consistent. My 8320 system is sat comfortably at 1.4v with an AIO at 4.7 on the kitty. I could (and do) stress for higher when benching, but 4.7 runs cool and comfortable all day.


max i could pull out of 1.4v on air was 4.6ghz, 4.7 got a little hot on air.

i was pulling 4.6 out of air on the fxkiller in winter but then got to summer and i had to downclock to 4.5 and even then it was still hitting 80 degreees cel on the socket! the sabretooth dropped socket temps alot tho (that was with a socket fan on the back to)

the intel seems to run a little cooler then the FX but havent pushed any OC to test out temps. i dont think the boards matter as much for mid range overclocking on the intel setups they all seem to do ok


----------



## SuperZan

Yeh a couple of fans breathing some life into the board can be a lifesaver. I'm fortunate to be in a cooler clime but I've seen ambients wreak havoc on previously solid clocks. I'm interested in how Skylake does temp-wise with scaling. Ivy has a tendency to attempt self-immolation at 4.6 and onwards. Haven't got anything in the Haswell range for desktop, but I do have a 6320 that I'll be putting through the paces on BCLK if Gigabyte follows ASUS and asrock in updating BIOS.

My Vishera chips are still my sentimental favourites though. Compared to Ivy offset clocking it's just an absolute joy.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just talking from a 140mm point of view by the way guys. Yeah these fans are actually really good IMO. They push a lot of air through my rads even in push only mode. (using the hand test here) and in P/P they have been brilliant. But I noticed that they were rattling lately. And found some of them were really unbalanced. And now apron closer inspection I've noticed the hubs are cracked. And it seems they are no longer imported into SA anymore either.
> 
> However arctic F14's are pretty cheap around here. How are they?


I've had some bad Arctics. Poorly balanced blades. 2K rpms Noisier than 3k Deltas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I really really loves fans I can stick my fingers in and not break the blades or get them chopped off. Aerocool Dead Silence fan perform very well.


Noctua industrials? You sure? Guess you never have a Delta AFB!







or you will get a chopped finger.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Get some Deltas, they will take your finger off instead of taking a blade off.


24V AFBs for up to 1850 RPM at 12V. Not sure if you can compare them with something else in performance. Noise will be a tad more than the GTs though.

Edit. I am looking at Sharkoons.


----------



## Kalistoval

Oh I had a delta cut me up before, I think everyone's missing the part where I said I dont want to get my finger cut off lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Oh I had a delta cut me up before, I think everyone's missing the part where I said I dont want to get my finger cut off lol


haha. I didn't.

Finding 140mm Deltas though. But I am pretty sure I can.







. 38mm though.

You can also try the Nidecs Beta Vs.


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Yeh a couple of fans breathing some life into the board can be a lifesaver. I'm fortunate to be in a cooler clime but I've seen ambients wreak havoc on previously solid clocks. I'm interested in how Skylake does temp-wise with scaling. Ivy has a tendency to attempt self-immolation at 4.6 and onwards. Haven't got anything in the Haswell range for desktop, but I do have a 6320 that I'll be putting through the paces on BCLK if Gigabyte follows ASUS and asrock in updating BIOS.
> 
> My Vishera chips are still my sentimental favourites though. Compared to Ivy offset clocking it's just an absolute joy.


i probably wont push it enough to know only aiming for a 4.6ghz oc because im only on air


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> So i retired my test toy 8350 at 4.6ghz and changed over to another intel 6700K
> 
> Im still impressed with the performance of the 8350 when over clocked in terms of bang for buck dont know if i would put them in a machine if you wernt planning to OC tho as the similar priced i5 has better single core performance for gaming.
> 
> obviously the 6700 is a faster chip but your also paying for it to. some quick benches of the change over.
> 
> just for a little comparison.
> 
> this is the amd at 4.6
> 
> 
> then the i7 stock
> 
> 
> Findings i found while playing with the 8350 was that they definitely REALY need a good motherboard to get the potential out of these things. my first board the 990fx killer was rubbish with heat compared to the sabretooth 990fx rev 2.
> 
> be interesting what amd can do with the next gen hopefully something similar performance to an i7 but at a cheaper cost.
> 
> now to see how the new skylike goes when overclocked.
> 
> Thanks for the help with my issues with my amd setup was a painful journey and you guys helped out alot once i realised it was the motherboard causing my issues!


Something seems to have nerfed your gpu score - at least in the FX rig maybe in the skylake too, for whatever reason my was better with a 6970. Maybe it's a windows 10 thing ( I am on 7), but it doesn't make a lot of sense even if the test is 800x600.

Interesting that the FX still holds a clock for clock advantage in floating point


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> u running 1.512 for 4,8ghz?


I am running that for 4.7GHz with LLC at high. Anything less and sometimes flash content can make the PC hang. LLC at very high at 1.5V or more makes the socket hit 75C during the 8th or 9th run of IBT AVX (very high) even with a fan blowing air at it. It is just a leaky 8320 I guess.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am running that for 4.7GHz with LLC at high. Anything less and sometimes flash content can make the PC hang. LLC at very high at 1.5V or more makes the socket hit 75C during the 8th or 9th run of IBT AVX (very high) even with a fan blowing air at it. It is just a leaky 8320 I guess.


Do you have an example with a webpage where flash will make you hang? Just curious, because even my Athlons AM3 don't have any trouble with internet caused by their clock speed and haven't had any either with the FX, despite the fact that i run at 4Ghz.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Do you have an example with a webpage where flash will make you hang? Just curious, because even my Athlons AM3 don't have any trouble with internet caused by their clock speed and haven't had any either with the FX, despite the fact that i run at 4Ghz.


Flash hangs are usually caused by faulty flash plugin or graphics drivers...hardware acceleration on amd is an example of things that can cause hangs on flash and embedded video


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Flash hangs are usually caused by faulty flash plugin or graphics drivers...hardware acceleration on amd is an example of things that can cause hangs on flash and embedded video


Yeah, that's why i ask. I 've never heard of an AMD CPU being incapable to play flash content. I even have flash video games that i can play offline...


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Do you have an example with a webpage where flash will make you hang? Just curious, because even my Athlons AM3 don't have any trouble with internet caused by their clock speed and haven't had any either with the FX, despite the fact that i run at 4Ghz.


Clicker heroes is a good example. [email protected] and it will hang at some point. A little extra voltage and it runs for hours , no problem.


----------



## uddarts

that sounds like a system that wasn't prime95 tested for sufficient time.

my guess.









ud


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> that sounds like a system that wasn't prime95 tested for sufficient time.
> 
> my guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud


With LLC on very high it can pass p95 for several hours but flash games can expose the instability within minutes in this case, different type of workload. That's why they are part of my testing suite.


----------



## uddarts

we all have our system for testing stability.









i just ran 30 passes of ibt on a new 6300 and then failed prime95 in less than 45min on saturday.

one has to be sure or be prepared for possible corruption down the road.









ud


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something seems to have nerfed your gpu score - at least in the FX rig maybe in the skylake too, for whatever reason my was better with a 6970. Maybe it's a windows 10 thing ( I am on 7), but it doesn't make a lot of sense even if the test is 800x600.
> 
> Interesting that the FX still holds a clock for clock advantage in floating point


not to sure. that was with a 970 overclocked.

the fx did show minor fps drops what was the main reason i went to skylake. the intel seems to be more stable for gaming.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> With LLC on very high it can pass p95 for several hours but flash games can expose the instability within minutes in this case, different type of workload. That's why they are part of my testing suite.


It's probably the LLC messing with the lowest P-State. I 've gone to that site and nothing happened, apart from feeling like a moron.











^ This must be the most pointless game i 've ever seen (other than destroying your mouse). I swear i didn't understand how this was a "game" or what i was supposed to do other than clicking like a robot... Anyway, either it's the LLC or you have software issues. For a period, i was playin on Armor Games quite often. Never had a crash, with AM3 or AM3+s.

And the usual reminder. Prime is slow (see my signature).


----------



## Kalistoval

Just wondering out loud. How would a Intel 750 Series 400GB PCIe 3.0 x4 perform on a 990fx sabertooth r2 with a fx 8370 @ 5ghz with 16gb of ram and 1 Asus r9 390?.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's probably the LLC messing with the lowest P-State. I 've gone to that site and nothing happened, apart from feeling like a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This must be the most pointless game i 've ever seen (other than destroying your mouse). I swear i didn't understand how this was a "game" or what i was supposed to do other than clicking like a robot... Anyway, either it's the LLC or you have software issues. For a period, i was playin on Armor Games quite often. Never had a crash, with AM3 or AM3+s.
> 
> And the usual reminder. Prime is slow (see my signature).


Pstate switching or core jumping before LLC could kick in is my guess too. The game is of the "idler" category. After you unlock the second hero, you do not have to click any longer really. You keep it on the background and it accumulates gold. It is actually a fairly complex game that gets updates often and has tenths of elaborate guides online


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Pstate switching or core jumping before LLC could kick in is my guess too. The game is of the "idler" category. After you unlock the second hero, you do not have to click any longer really. You keep it on the background and it accumulates gold. It is actually a fairly complex game that gets updates often and has tenths of elaborate guides online


Oh well, i like in-game tutorials. For example, when unlocking the "helper" charcters, i was expecting to see them in action, attacking the creatures or something...Anyway, yeah, it's probably something with the p-state switch.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'd be more concerned about my hearing.


Nah, Delta makes low speed/low dB fans too. Finding them is difficult sometimes.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just wondering out loud. How would a Intel 750 Series 400GB PCIe 3.0 x4 perform on a 990fx sabertooth r2 with a fx 8370 @ 5ghz with 16gb of ram and 1 Asus r9 390?.


I don't think it's compatible with AMD chipsets.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just wondering out loud. How would a Intel 750 Series 400GB PCIe 3.0 x4 perform on a 990fx sabertooth r2 with a fx 8370 @ 5ghz with 16gb of ram and 1 Asus r9 390?.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's compatible with AMD chipsets.
Click to expand...

Why not? Its PCIe and 3.0 4x = 2.0 8x bandwidth and All PCIe is backwards compatible.

So the answer is EXACTLY the same unless you put it in a PCIe 2.0 4x slot then you may see a difference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just wondering out loud. How would a Intel 750 Series 400GB PCIe 3.0 x4 perform on a 990fx sabertooth r2 with a fx 8370 @ 5ghz with 16gb of ram and 1 Asus r9 390?.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's compatible with AMD chipsets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Its PCIe and 3.0 4x = 2.0 8x bandwidth and All PCIe is backwards compatible.
> 
> So the answer is EXACTLY the same unless you put it in a PCIe 2.0 4x slot then you may see a difference.
Click to expand...

isn't the pcie 750 an electrically X4 card.

so no matter where you put it in an FX system it will be at pcie 2 x4

so you won't get full performance


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just wondering out loud. How would a Intel 750 Series 400GB PCIe 3.0 x4 perform on a 990fx sabertooth r2 with a fx 8370 @ 5ghz with 16gb of ram and 1 Asus r9 390?.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's compatible with AMD chipsets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Its PCIe and 3.0 4x = 2.0 8x bandwidth and All PCIe is backwards compatible.
> 
> So the answer is EXACTLY the same unless you put it in a PCIe 2.0 4x slot then you may see a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't the pcie 750 an electrically X4 card.
> 
> so no matter where you put it in an FX system it will be at pcie 2 x4
> 
> so you won't get full performance
Click to expand...

Touche, I am coming down with a cold and didn't think about that. Guessing the only thing to do is really test to see how much bandwidth it really uses. does it saturate those lanes or not?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Just wondering out loud. How would a Intel 750 Series 400GB PCIe 3.0 x4 perform on a 990fx sabertooth r2 with a fx 8370 @ 5ghz with 16gb of ram and 1 Asus r9 390?.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's compatible with AMD chipsets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? Its PCIe and 3.0 4x = 2.0 8x bandwidth and All PCIe is backwards compatible.
> 
> So the answer is EXACTLY the same unless you put it in a PCIe 2.0 4x slot then you may see a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't the pcie 750 an electrically X4 card.
> 
> so no matter where you put it in an FX system it will be at pcie 2 x4
> 
> so you won't get full performance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touche, I am coming down with a cold and didn't think about that. Guessing the only thing to do is really test to see how much bandwidth it really uses. does it saturate those lanes or not?
Click to expand...

by rough head lack of coffee math. you'd saturate the 2.0 x4 lane if you were not limited to your internet connection. i could be wrong but i think 2.0 x4 tops out at 1600-1700 mbs transfers

getting to that level of a write transfer for the average user isn't easy. begs the questions, why not just run a raid 0 with sata drives and save money 2x 256gb and raid controller are cheaper than the 750 and you get more space at the end.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Why not? Its PCIe and 3.0 4x = 2.0 8x bandwidth and All PCIe is backwards compatible.
> 
> So the answer is EXACTLY the same unless you put it in a PCIe 2.0 4x slot then you may see a difference.


Quick go pick one up and tell me how it works


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Why not? Its PCIe and 3.0 4x = 2.0 8x bandwidth and All PCIe is backwards compatible.
> 
> So the answer is EXACTLY the same unless you put it in a PCIe 2.0 4x slot then you may see a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick go pick one up and tell me how it works
Click to expand...

sell my another proc so I can make money off of it again so I can do that lol


----------



## Kalistoval

You sold my ex 1100T?, I got like 2 semprons lyin around lol!







wanna buy my inwin 904 lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You sold my ex 1100T?, I got like 2 semprons lyin around lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna buy my inwin 904 lol


yeah I sold it lol. like a year and a half ago







I couldn't not, I got $250 for it lol nah on the others. I want to build a cheap desktop for my wife. thinking once the money comes in I will do an APU so I don't have to mess with a video card.. not 100% sure yet, or I am going to wait to see what Zen has to offer then if I upgrade I will drop my 8350 for my wife..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You sold my ex 1100T?, I got like 2 semprons lyin around lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna buy my inwin 904 lol


That is an interesting case. I have the 901 with a 5350 in it for a htpc, very high quality and packed with innovative features.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Nah, Delta makes low speed/low dB fans too. Finding them is difficult sometimes.


Those weren't the ones being talked about. Whenever someone brings up Delta fans in an enthusiast forum it's always about their high-speed fans. That's what makes them relatively special and worth mentioning.


----------



## KarathKasun

Their low noise fans perform better than most anything you get from the likes of Noctua and other big "enthusiast" brands. And they are usually cheaper.


----------



## uddarts

my first build used a thermalright sk6 and a delta 60mm screamer to cool my 1600 tbird. that only lasted 3 months before i mounted a 80mm 45 degrees off center.









http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/del60ffb0612.html

ud


----------



## Undervolter

For someone who wants decent high static pressure fan, at reasonable price and low noise, i would reccommend this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214059

I replaced the stock Scythe fan of the Rasetsu with it. It performs slightly worse (although to be honest, the Scythe fan was 2200 max rpm vs 1800 of this one), but the difference in noise is like night and day at full speed.


----------



## mus1mus

It's been a misleading thought that Deltas are labeled as LOUD fans. Of course they are per spec. But when you use them at RPM ranges of the labelled silent fans, they are competitive to say the least.

1850rpm Delta AFB will be battling the GT-AP15 in noise production. But performance is Delta's supremacy.

Tip: AFB1224H is rated at 24V but undervolts to 3.3 with my tests. 1850 RPM at 12V.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464

Good case for an FX system - vent placement on back side of motherboard looks to be perfect for a socket cooling fan.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> Good case for an FX system - vent placement on back side of motherboard looks to be perfect for a socket cooling fan.


Socket cooling looks soo good. But red trim looks too NZXTisssh.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> Good case for an FX system - vent placement on back side of motherboard looks to be perfect for a socket cooling fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Socket cooling looks soo good. But red trim looks too NZXTisssh.
Click to expand...

It would look ok with the right motherboard, 904 is a much classier looking case to me, ( double the cost however).

I wish they had the white one in stock. I'd be more inclined to buy it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's been a misleading thought that Deltas are labeled as LOUD fans. Of course they are per spec. But when you use them at RPM ranges of the labelled silent fans, they are competitive to say the least.
> 
> 1850rpm Delta AFB will be battling the GT-AP15 in noise production. But performance is Delta's supremacy.
> 
> Tip: AFB1224H is rated at 24V but undervolts to 3.3 with my tests. 1850 RPM at 12V.


Any data to link to? What I've been seeing recently is that fans perform the best in terms of performance per decibel when they're near the speed their designed for. So, for instance, an 800 RPM GT is going to be quieter at 800 RPM than a 3000 RPM GT running at 800. The reviews I've seen don't show higher RPM fans beating fans designed specifically for low RPMs. However, I am definitely interested in seeing other data.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> Good case for an FX system - vent placement on back side of motherboard looks to be perfect for a socket cooling fan.


Fractal Define R series.... the version WITHOUT the window and then swap the panels around give your a 140mm vent right where the back of the socket is.

plus it doesn't look like something off the set of an 80's hair metal band music video

I own an R4 and an Arc XL, I wish i would have waited for a R5 over the XL


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> Good case for an FX system - vent placement on back side of motherboard looks to be perfect for a socket cooling fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Fractal Define R series.... the version WITHOUT the window and then swap the panels around give your a 140mm vent right where the back of the socket is.
> 
> plus it doesn't look like something off the set of an 80's hair metal band music video
> 
> I own an R4 and an Arc XL, I wish i would have waited for a R5 over the XL
Click to expand...

Wah, this does not work, the port is too low in my opinion. Good for ventilation doh. I also have an R4 blackout.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> Good case for an FX system - vent placement on back side of motherboard looks to be perfect for a socket cooling fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Fractal Define R series.... the version WITHOUT the window and then swap the panels around give your a 140mm vent right where the back of the socket is.
> 
> plus it doesn't look like something off the set of an 80's hair metal band music video
> 
> I own an R4 and an Arc XL, I wish i would have waited for a R5 over the XL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wah, this does not work, the port is too low in my opinion. Good for ventilation doh. I also have an R4 blackout.
Click to expand...

0.o the socket is between the bearing and the upper rim of the fan. perfect spot.. out of the fan's dead zone

the panels have to be fliped 180* to fit on a r4 in this orientation.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811108464
> 
> Good case for an FX system - vent placement on back side of motherboard looks to be perfect for a socket cooling fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Fractal Define R series.... the version WITHOUT the window and then swap the panels around give your a 140mm vent right where the back of the socket is.
> 
> plus it doesn't look like something off the set of an 80's hair metal band music video
> 
> I own an R4 and an Arc XL, I wish i would have waited for a R5 over the XL
Click to expand...

What's wrong with that???? * whips his hair*

lol

I posted it for those who find the style appealing - pretty good discount and lots of red and black themed builds out there. Never had that particular case, but the in win that I have is stellar


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 0.o the socket is between the bearing and the upper rim of the fan. perfect spot.. out of the fan's dead zone
> 
> the panels have to be fliped 180* to fit on a r4 in this orientation.


Oh sure, now you post this idea after I have already sold off my FX setup 3 months or so ago.







I had seriously had not thought of that and now I can envision that working quite well on my Define R3 case. Not really sure why I had not thought of that before but, the socket area of the Asrock 990FX Extreme 9 would get hot if I tried to push an overclock on it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> but, the socket area of the Asrock 990FX Extreme 9 would get hot if I tried to push an overclock on it.


That's Asrock's trademark. It's how you know you bought genuine Asrock.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> That's Asrock's trademark. It's how you know you bought genuine Asrock.


Yep. Having a fan on the back would have helped immensely but I could not fit one with that side panel on. Wish I had thought to swap the side panels at that time.


----------



## KarathKasun

I honestly wonder if ASRock is using thinner layers for their PCB's. Most of the ASRock boards Ive used are really flimsy compared to even ECS boards. If so, this would explain why they run so hot. A thinner conductor has a higher resistance and generates substantially more heat.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I honestly wonder if ASRock is using thinner layers for their PCB's. Most of the ASRock boards Ive used are really flimsy compared to even ECS boards. If so, this would explain why they run so hot. A thinner conductor has a higher resistance and generates substantially more heat.


I haven't seen any "expensive" Asrock, but all the budget Asrocks i 've seen in AM2+ and AM3+ (the Asrock 970 extreme3 is the most expensive model i have), they are thinner and easier to bend in the PCB than Gigabyte UD3P for example and even compared to the Biostar TA970 Plus.

Even if we assume that in more expensive models they use thicker PCB, they never mention anytning like the Gigabyte's equivalent of "X2 copper layer". The electricity travels through the copper layer. It's normal that a motherboard with thicker copper layer, will have less electrical impedance (and so less heat). It's also normal that a thicker PCB, allows the heat to spread more. So you have typical Asrock behaviour, where the CPU temp is always higher than with ASUS or GIgabyte. Because the CPU socket is where all the power flows to and it's natural to have high heat concentration there.

EDIT:

Asrock is very good in giving features for a price point and also some of the software is really good and works. The BIOS is also prettier than say Gigabyte. But, it's not for record overclocking. It's no coincidence that most of the expert overclockers in here avoid Asrocks...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I honestly wonder if ASRock is using thinner layers for their PCB's. Most of the ASRock boards Ive used are really flimsy compared to even ECS boards. If so, this would explain why they run so hot. A thinner conductor has a higher resistance and generates substantially more heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any "expensive" Asrock, but all the budget Asrocks i 've seen in AM2+ and AM3+ (the Asrock 970 extreme3 is the most expensive model i have), they are thinner and easier to bend in the PCB than Gigabyte UD3P for example and even compared to the Biostar TA970 Plus.
> 
> Even if we assume that in more expensive models they use thicker PCB, they never mention anytning like the Gigabyte's equivalent of "X2 copper layer". The electricity travels through the copper layer. It's normal that a motherboard with thicker copper layer, will have less electrical impedance (and so less heat). It's also normal that a thicker PCB, allows the heat to spread more. So you have typical Asrock behaviour, where the CPU temp is always higher than with ASUS or GIgabyte. Because the CPU socket is where all the power flows to and it's natural to have high heat concentration there.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Asrock is very good in giving features for a price point and also some of the software is really good and works. The BIOS is also prettier than say Gigabyte. But, it's not for record overclocking. It's no coincidence that most of the expert overclockers in here avoid Asrocks...
Click to expand...

Never had a top tier am 3+ board from asrock , but the ones I have had rival the weakest I've seen. I have had the top FM2 and FM2+ boards from Asrock - they suffer from the same malady. ( A85 extreme 6 etc.).


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Yep. Having a fan on the back would have helped immensely but I could not fit one with that side panel on. Wish I had thought to swap the side panels at that time.


My case has been waiting for me to cut a hole in for the the 120mm I have moving air across the socket and backside of the Vr's. The Vr do get warm on the backside too.









It is why I call the Extreme9 a lazy overclocker's board. Does fine with 9590. All I did was turn off the turbo boost only and let all cores run at 25x. Can do 26x but got to watch the ambient temps. The board don't like 29C and 1.513 Vcore and 5100 Mhz.


added bios picture


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Never had a top tier am 3+ board from asrock , but the ones I have had rival the weakest I've seen. I have had the top FM2 and FM2+ boards from Asrock - they suffer from the same malady. ( A85 extreme 6 etc.).


I can't say i am surprised. Not to mention poor AgentSmith here that had his CPU die... I 've used only Asrocks, since s939 (back then, the PCB was actually thick). Also for my brother's office PC and for a friend. Asrock has been selling in Europe much more than in USA over these years. And its motherboards were always much easier to find than MSI. Office computers in particular, were very often been equipped with Asrocks. They run fine, but all these were stock clock situations and this is how they actually built their reputation in Europe. It's more in the last few years that they spread more in USA and in overclocking motherboard segment. But, the bulk of their sales here, were cheap and medium price motherboards. So it's no wonder that their overclocking boards, carry over the PCB problems, because their PCB design was made mainly for the cheaper motherboards...

If you keep them at stock, they 're usually very stable and good workhorses. I 've never had one die without me causing its demise due to a mistake. In s939 i had some instances of dead SATA or USB port (probably some capacitor going bad) and had 1 go bad after being stored away for some years (again, probably the electrolytic cap went bad), but, ever since they went solid caps, i haven't had trouble (other than the abnormally high CPU temp).

But if i were an overclocker, i 'd certainly not buy Asrock. Maybe in Intel the PCB is less of a problem, but for AMD builds, it is. Even for me, despite that with undervolting i keep sane temps, it's annoying to know that with the Gigabyte i get 10C less, just because it's not Asrock...


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> but, the socket area of the Asrock 990FX Extreme 9 would get hot if I tried to push an overclock on it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Asrock's trademark. It's how you know you bought genuine Asrock.
Click to expand...

"Not going anywhere for awhile, grab a Snickers" chuckling mao
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Never had a top tier am 3+ board from asrock , but the ones I have had rival the weakest I've seen. I have had the top FM2 and FM2+ boards from Asrock - they suffer from the same malady. ( A85 extreme 6 etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say i am surprised. Not to mention poor AgentSmith here that had his CPU die... I 've used only Asrocks, since s939 (back then, the PCB was actually thick). Also for my brother's office PC and for a friend. Asrock has been selling in Europe much more than in USA over these years. And its motherboards were always much easier to find than MSI. Office computers in particular, were very often been equipped with Asrocks. They run fine, but all these were stock clock situations and this is how they actually built their reputation in Europe. It's more in the last few years that they spread more in USA and in overclocking motherboard segment. But, the bulk of their sales here, were cheap and medium price motherboards. So it's no wonder that their overclocking boards, carry over the PCB problems, because their PCB design was made mainly for the cheaper motherboards...
> 
> If you keep them at stock, they 're usually very stable and good workhorses. I 've never had one die without me causing its demise due to a mistake. In s939 i had some instances of dead SATA or USB port (probably some capacitor going bad) and had 1 go bad after being stored away for some years (again, probably the electrolytic cap went bad), but, ever since they went solid caps, i haven't had trouble (other than the abnormally high CPU temp).
> 
> But if i were an overclocker, i 'd certainly not buy Asrock. Maybe in Intel the PCB is less of a problem, but for AMD builds, it is. Even for me, despite that with undervolting i keep sane temps, it's annoying to know that with the Gigabyte i get 10C less, just because it's not Asrock...
Click to expand...

ASRock likes to hook me with their approach regarding new motherboard features. AGP boards with Sata2.0. AM3+ boards with 16/16/1 PCI Express 3.0, M.2 together first, or advertised first to me at the least. I always leave myself room for the sake that I can be an idiot.


----------



## uddarts

i've had 4 asrock boards over the years and they've done what i wanted.

i picked up a 970 fatality and 8320e at the same time agent smith got his. i wanted to see close up what everyone was talking about the fx chips.
no dreams of 5.0g and settle in at 4.6g. since then i replace the 8320 with a 6300 and locked it in at 4.1g.

june/12 i put together a 990fx ext 4 matched with a 960t x [email protected] it folds gpu and smp 24/7 while running two x2 tuner cards and 7 hds.

my only intel rig(ever), is a 377ok, z77 oc formula black and yellow trim to match my black and yellow lan boy, msi 780 lightning, evga 970 and crucial blue tracers.
that's my dedicated folder.

last and first was the arock k7s41 and unlocked xp2500 barton. ran that one at 2424mhz.











ud


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> "Not going anywhere for awhile, grab a Snickers" chuckling mao
> ASRock likes to hook me with their approach regarding new motherboard features. AGP boards with Sata2.0. AM3+ boards with 16/16/1 PCI Express 3.0, M.2 together first, or advertised first to me at the least. I always leave myself room for the sake that I can be an idiot.


Yeah me too! The motherboard that draw me to Asrock was the s939 Dual SATA2. With it, i started the new strategy of "better 2 cheap mobos, than 1 expensive", after i had a horrible experience with an ASUS KT600, that would randomly lose the BIOS and had the SATA port plastic come off. At which point i told myself "i am not buying an expensive anymore, while i can buy 2 cheaper ones instead and have 1 for spare".

http://www.asrock.com/mb/ULi/939Dual-SATA2/

^ AGP + PCI-E x16 (plus AM2 rising card) and it was costing like 50 euros? For a non overclocker like me, this was a bliss. In benchmarks it was even beating the much more expensive NForce chipset motherboards, which is also why Nvidia ultimately bought ULI and killed it. It was creating dangerous competition. That motherboard, was selling like hotcakes here. I remember at the time i was in a forum and there was a member who was building computers for a living and he was saying "the only problem with this motherboard is the person sitting in front of it". In some shops that allow you to see items numbers, you could see this motherboard being sold out within few days from new delivery. Gamers would buy and overclock with it.

This won me over and i stayed with Asrock in AM2+ too, but in AM2+ they introduced the new PCB (thinner, much more flexible, hotter CPU temp). Still, for non overclocker, it was fine. The problem is with FX that heat it more than Phenoms/Athlon IIs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Any data to link to? What I've been seeing recently is that fans perform the best in terms of performance per decibel when they're near the speed their designed for. So, for instance, an 800 RPM GT is going to be quieter at 800 RPM than a 3000 RPM GT running at 800. The reviews I've seen don't show higher RPM fans beating fans designed specifically for low RPMs. However, I am definitely interested in seeing other data.


Note, Gentle Typhoons come in different blade flavors.

AP-15s have 9 blades
3K models have 7 blades (no ring?)
5K models have 7 blades (ringed)

Noise signatures vary on each blade design.


----------



## xLPGx

This is so bad, at 1.416 on full load my 8320 is stable at 4.4. I figured now when I had a better cooler i'd see what it took to get it IBT AVX stable, it was stable in Prime for 2 hours and that was enough stability for my usage, even x264 encoding.

But 1,416, that with temperatures peaking 72 socket and 60 package, fan on the back too.
I think I didn't install my D14 properly in the first place, I got some isopropyl the other day so might reinstall it after properly cleaning it.

Thoughts?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> This is so bad, at 1.416 on full load my 8320 is stable at 4.4. I figured now when I had a better cooler i'd see what it took to get it IBT AVX stable, it was stable in Prime for 2 hours and that was enough stability for my usage, even x264 encoding.
> 
> But 1,416, that with temperatures peaking 72 socket and 60 package, fan on the back too.
> I think I didn't install my D14 properly in the first place, I got some isopropyl the other day so might *reinstall it after properly cleaning it.*
> 
> Thoughts?


You should. Those temps seem high.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You should. Those temps seem high.


One reinstall later, I think I did it well this time.
Stress testing without fan on the back the socket peaked at 80, but the package only went to 57, down from 60. So I'll take that as a win. I don't think I want a socket fan permanent as it's inconvenient, but now I know It's at least better seated.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> One reinstall later, I think I did it well this time.
> Stress testing without fan on the back the socket peaked at 80, but the package only went to 57, down from 60. So I'll take that as a win. I don't think I want a socket fan permanent as it's inconvenient, but now I know It's at least better seated.


you shouldnt be hitting those temps @4.4ghz with the D14

hows your case airflow


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you shouldnt be hitting those temps @4.4ghz with the D14
> 
> hows your case airflow


Not optimal I suppose, I have 4 case fans, 1 back 2 front 1 floor all running at low speeds like 700 RPM.
The PC is in the corner where it can probably get a bit hot too.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Not optimal I suppose, I have 4 case fans, 1 back 2 front 1 floor all running at low speeds like 700 RPM.
> The PC is in the corner where it can probably get a bit hot too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


not sure what to advise except buy a full tower case with better airflow


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Not optimal I suppose, I have 4 case fans, 1 back 2 front 1 floor all running at low speeds like 700 RPM.
> The PC is in the corner where it can probably get a bit hot too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what to advise except buy a full tower case with better airflow
Click to expand...

Oh come on.. you can do better than that gerty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Oh come on.. you can do better than that gerty


i wish i could lol nowt else he can try at least to me lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Oh come on.. you can do better than that gerty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could lol nowt else he can try at least to me lol
Click to expand...

Ill go with active coolking on VRMs and NB ?or ya know just








His socket temp is whats killing him. he has dead air under that cooler.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill go with active coolking on VRMs and NB ?or ya know just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His socket temp is whats killing him. he has dead air under that cooler.


i dont use fans on socket or vrms lol

he still shouldnt be hitting those temps @4.4ghz even without fans somethig is amiss


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you shouldnt be hitting those temps @4.4ghz with the D14
> 
> hows your case airflow
> 
> 
> 
> Not optimal I suppose, I have 4 case fans, 1 back 2 front 1 floor all running at low speeds like 700 RPM.
> The PC is in the corner where it can probably get a bit hot too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Oh com'on Double D...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Ill go with active coolking on VRMs and NB ?or ya know just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His socket temp is whats killing him. he has dead air under that cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont use fans on socket or vrms lol
> 
> he still shouldnt be hitting those temps @4.4ghz even without fans somethig is amiss
Click to expand...

true.. unless those fans in the front aren't blowing much air.


----------



## miklkit

What fans are those in the front of the case? I don't recognize them. They could probably do with being upgraded as you need a lot more air coming into the case than is going through the D14.

That bottom fan probably isn't doing much as it can't pull much air up from under the case. Try putting some blocks under the case so that fan can breathe.

The exhaust fan is a Noctua from the look of it and should be rated as better than the fans on the D14 or it is just blocking air flow. Crank it up to full speed while stress testing and see it that helps.

The fans on the D14 are adjustable for height. Move the center fan down as low as it will go. This will send some of its air down under the radiator, washing across the motherboard and straight into the VRM heat sinks.

Removing the I/O panel helps air flow around the VRMs as it blocks air flow and creates a dead zone. Also, the grill in the rear of the case is a restriction. Removing it not only improves air flow but reduces noise.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i dont use fans on socket or vrms lol
> 
> he still shouldnt be hitting those temps @4.4ghz even without fans somethig is amiss


If I remember right, you can move the position of the fans on the D14 so the middle fan is lower and blows on the VRMs but what the elf would I know, more fans needed if I had my way!









Damb that Miklkit. He types faster than I do....


----------



## miklkit

Ha! I use TWO fingers


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ha! I use TWO fingers


So do I, you can imagine how


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you shouldnt be hitting those temps @4.4ghz with the D14
> 
> hows your case airflow
> 
> 
> 
> Not optimal I suppose, I have 4 case fans, 1 back 2 front 1 floor all running at low speeds like 700 RPM.
> The PC is in the corner where it can probably get a bit hot too.
Click to expand...

1. get some 2x4 and prop your case up. bottom intake is likely useless right now due to dust

2 Turn your bloody fans up. the ones in the front with the LEDs should be going full tilt. LED fans are ALWAYS the weakest out there.

Sp120 running at 700 rpms doesn't push much air.. IIRC 700rpm is the slowest these things can run.

in your current set up I wouldn't go above 1.4 volts and I would use High LLC instead of ultra high.

you will prolly end up around 4.2-4.3 as it seems you distinctly hate the sound of fans.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> So do I, you can imagine how


Actually methinks there were three posts made while I was typing that last one out.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What fans are those in the front of the case? I don't recognize them. They could probably do with being upgraded as you need a lot more air coming into the case than is going through the D14.
> 
> That bottom fan probably isn't doing much as it can't pull much air up from under the case. Try putting some blocks under the case so that fan can breathe.
> 
> The exhaust fan is a Noctua from the look of it and should be rated as better than the fans on the D14 or it is just blocking air flow. Crank it up to full speed while stress testing and see it that helps.
> 
> The fans on the D14 are adjustable for height. Move the center fan down as low as it will go. This will send some of its air down under the radiator, washing across the motherboard and straight into the VRM heat sinks.
> 
> Removing the I/O panel helps air flow around the VRMs as it blocks air flow and creates a dead zone. Also, the grill in the rear of the case is a restriction. Removing it not only improves air flow but reduces noise.


Wot no piccies?


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What fans are those in the front of the case? I don't recognize them. They could probably do with being upgraded as you need a lot more air coming into the case than is going through the D14.
> 
> That bottom fan probably isn't doing much as it can't pull much air up from under the case. Try putting some blocks under the case so that fan can breathe.
> 
> The exhaust fan is a Noctua from the look of it and should be rated as better than the fans on the D14 or it is just blocking air flow. Crank it up to full speed while stress testing and see it that helps.
> 
> The fans on the D14 are adjustable for height. Move the center fan down as low as it will go. This will send some of its air down under the radiator, washing across the motherboard and straight into the VRM heat sinks.
> 
> Removing the I/O panel helps air flow around the VRMs as it blocks air flow and creates a dead zone. Also, the grill in the rear of the case is a restriction. Removing it not only improves air flow but reduces noise.


Fans in the front are the fans that came with the case, they're quieter than the other antec fans I had at the same speed using the built in fan control. Not sure if they move as much air but I didn't notice a differense with replacing them other than getting a louder system so i put them back.
The bottom fan does pull air, I clean the dust filter regularly but I have been looking at perhaps getting something to raise the case up from the floor anyway.

I'll probably tweak a little bit but stick with the setup I have at 4.4. I rather have a quiet system than more performance.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Not optimal I suppose, I have 4 case fans, 1 back 2 front 1 floor all running at low speeds like 700 RPM.
> The PC is in the corner where it can probably get a bit hot too.


700 RPM is your issue.


----------



## Undervolter

L
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> 700 RPM is your issue.


Yeah. 700 rpm is already very weak. In a case with filters, it's producing close to no airflow. I run 1000-1200rpm case fans, but after removing the filters.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Note, Gentle Typhoons come in different blade flavors.
> 
> AP-15s have 9 blades
> 3K models have 7 blades (no ring?)
> 5K models have 7 blades (ringed)
> 
> Noise signatures vary on each blade design.


OK, and a 3000 versus an 800?

Even if design differences account for the point it's still there. Everything I've seen shows that slowing down high RPM fans does not result in an equitable outcome versus getting fans designed for low RPMs. The higher speed fans, of course, offer flexibility. But, what I've seen is that they don't offer the lowest noise at low RPMs.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wot no piccies?


Well, I wasn't planning on it...............

This was my 5 ghz setup. 

It was a good day. 

No case restrictions here, but those are the ugliest fans ever. 

It's what's up front that counts. Note that the fans are Arctic Cooling F12s. They are inexpensive, move a lot of air, and are very quiet.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Ahhh, red wine and overclocking...a man after my own heart....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> OK, and a 3000 versus an 800?
> 
> Even if design differences account for the point it's still there. Everything I've seen shows that slowing down high RPM fans does not result in an equitable outcome versus getting fans designed for low RPMs. The higher speed fans, of course, offer flexibility. But, what I've seen is that they don't offer the lowest noise at low RPMs.


You don't get the point. If the 3K GTs have the same blade design as the AP-15s, they would produce tge same noise signature at same rpms. But like I said, their blade design are not the same.

You cannot say the same for other fans. Such as Deltas AFB1212H vs AFB1212VH vs AFB1212SH etc.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You don't get the point. If the 3K GTs have the same blade design as the AP-15s, they would produce tge same noise signature at same rpms. But like I said, their blade design are not the same.
> 
> You cannot say the same for other fans. Such as Deltas AFB1212H vs AFB1212VH vs AFB1212SH etc.


Just show me the data that shows high RPM fans perform with the same amount of noise as fans designed for lower RPM. That's not what the fan reviews I've seen show. I'm not interested in your arguments just the data.


----------



## umeng2002

I actually use my mobo's "turbo" fan preset, so depending on "some" sensor on the board, it will only turn up the fan speed when needed... and it does work.

But, yeah, 700-400 rpm is only good for an idling CPU, not gaming or rendering.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah me too! The motherboard that draw me to Asrock was the s939 Dual SATA2. With it, i started the new strategy of "better 2 cheap mobos, than 1 expensive", after i had a horrible experience with an ASUS KT600, that would randomly lose the BIOS and had the SATA port plastic come off. At which point i told myself "i am not buying an expensive anymore, while i can buy 2 cheaper ones instead and have 1 for spare".
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/ULi/939Dual-SATA2/
> 
> ^ AGP + PCI-E x16 (plus AM2 rising card) and it was costing like 50 euros? For a non overclocker like me, this was a bliss. In benchmarks it was even beating the much more expensive NForce chipset motherboards, which is also why Nvidia ultimately bought ULI and killed it. It was creating dangerous competition. That motherboard, was selling like hotcakes here. I remember at the time i was in a forum and there was a member who was building computers for a living and he was saying "the only problem with this motherboard is the person sitting in front of it". In some shops that allow you to see items numbers, you could see this motherboard being sold out within few days from new delivery. Gamers would buy and overclock with it.
> 
> This won me over and i stayed with Asrock in AM2+ too, but in AM2+ they introduced the new PCB (thinner, much more flexible, hotter CPU temp). Still, for non overclocker, it was fine. The problem is with FX that heat it more than Phenoms/Athlon IIs.


I contacted Asrock about using 200NM force to clamp the water block to the CPU socket on a Extreme9. About 2 weeks later got an OK. Still works, so I guess they were right.


----------



## Disturbed117

Remember guys, Insults, profanity etc are *Not OK.*

Keep it clean.


----------



## Mega Man

but the real question ....


is beer ok ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but the real question ....
> 
> 
> is beer ok ?


ALWAYS


----------



## zila

Damn it, I was Gonna wait til Christmas Day but now I have to have a beer.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but the real question ....
> 
> 
> is beer ok ?


gimmie a pint of that black as night stuff mmkay


----------



## miklkit

I like beer!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I like beer!


I'll see your beer and raise you


----------



## snipekill2445

You've got it all wrong


----------



## miklkit

You got me there!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I contacted Asrock about using 200NM force to clamp the water block to the CPU socket on a Extreme9. About 2 weeks later got an OK. Still works, so I guess they were right.


Just a comment though: I have a Noctua NH-D15 installed on my Gigabyte Z170 board and the board appears to be perfectly flat, no bulging. However, on the 990FX Extreme 9 I had, the board would bulge out around the socket area and bend. My guess is this is because of the thinness of the board itself. Glad I did not upgrade to a FX 9590 on that board although the 8320 and 8350 worked fine on it.


----------



## umeng2002

Here guys, Merry Christmas


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> but the real question ....
> 
> 
> is beer ok ?


Here have some

http://www.motorcitybeer.com/products

This should make your Holidays Merrier


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Just show me the data that shows high RPM fans perform with the same amount of noise as fans designed for lower RPM. That's not what the fan reviews I've seen show. I'm not interested in your arguments just the data.


Finding the empirical data is going to be difficult because bench flowing a fan and getting results is not an easy task AFAIK. Not many in the hardware review world have the equipment or the initiative to do that specific test.

Ill just leave the fact that Sanyo, Delta, and Nidec have contracts supplying fans for pretty much everyone who needs a fan. Thats not something you fall into by just supplying low quality components with no regard for specifications.

If the fan blade design is the same, performance is going to be the same at the same RPM, period. AFAIK, there are only something like 3 or 4 blade designs in each companies respective lines. Ergo, there are high and low speed fans with the same rotating assembly and the high speed fans can be throttled to match the low speed ones.


----------



## mus1mus

Brace yourself. You'll be in his block list soon.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Just show me the data that shows high RPM fans perform with the same amount of noise as fans designed for lower RPM. That's not what the fan reviews I've seen show. I'm not interested in your arguments just the data.
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the empirical data is going to be difficult because bench flowing a fan and getting results is not an easy task AFAIK. Not many in the hardware review world have the equipment or the initiative to do that specific test.
> 
> Ill just leave the fact that Sanyo, Delta, and Nidec have contracts supplying fans for pretty much everyone who needs a fan. Thats not something you fall into by just supplying low quality components with no regard for specifications.
> 
> If the fan blade design is the same, performance is going to be the same at the same RPM, period. AFAIK, there are only something like 3 or 4 blade designs in each companies respective lines. Ergo, there are high and low speed fans with the same rotating assembly and the high speed fans can be throttled to match the low speed ones.
Click to expand...

Quit putzing around - geez











There are usually 30 to 50 - 3' x 12' exhausts for the pressure that are open, when we get down close to 30 , you can lay on the screens above the exhaust and levitate








( couldn't find a picture of the ones I operate where I work - they are 500,000 cfm rated - 60" wg - 115 db when in use - around18' in diameter - biggest one i could find a picture for )


----------



## Mr.Scott

Honestly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Scott*
> 
> Honestly.


Is dust a problem??? hehe nice


----------



## gertruude

if i dont get on tomorrrow a Merry Xmas to you all

GerT


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Finding the empirical data is going to be difficult because bench flowing a fan and getting results is not an easy task AFAIK. Not many in the hardware review world have the equipment or the initiative to do that specific test.
> 
> Ill just leave the fact that Sanyo, Delta, and Nidec have contracts supplying fans for pretty much everyone who needs a fan. Thats not something you fall into by just supplying low quality components with no regard for specifications.
> 
> If the fan blade design is the same, performance is going to be the same at the same RPM, period. AFAIK, there are only something like 3 or 4 blade designs in each companies respective lines. Ergo, there are high and low speed fans with the same rotating assembly and the high speed fans can be throttled to match the low speed ones.


Blanket statements really do not apply to fans like some other things. For instance ball bearings can be noisy at low rpms and more powerful motors can hum or click at low rpm. It's not a perfect world.


----------



## mus1mus

Those qualify to another set of noise. Which are really discernable anyways.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if i dont get on tomorrrow a Merry Xmas to you all
> 
> GerT


This, and a merry crumble to all here as well


----------



## Johan45

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Undervolter

Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Happy Not-Jebus birthday to everyone!


----------



## Mega Man

beer


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Merry Christmas, and you know it is only a true Christmas when you receive a call from your mom and dread it worse than robo-calls.


----------



## cssorkinman

Wishing everyone peace , love , health and happiness for the holidays - Merry Christmas ! ( yes, even the blue team guys!







)


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Stopping by to say Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas. I on the other hand got Christmas off from my internship but not for my part time job. Have a good one.


----------



## hurricane28

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## mus1mus

Merry Christmas fellas and Friends.

Those who are not, let's fire it up next year.


----------



## weespid

I'm more of an lurker than anbposter but merry Christmas & thanks for all the help









will be posting more as Xmas was finally an good enough excuse to pick up some liquid cooling any way merry merry to all.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> beer


Hahaha made me laugh.

Vodka!!!

Happy holidays fellas.


----------



## hurricane28

My Corsair H100i is defective







i can't control the fans anymore ant the link software keeps saying that there is new hardware detected. Called Corsair and they confirmed that my unit was about to die..

I am searching for an alternative and i stumbled on this cooler: http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=18

I quite like it but i am not sure about the build quality so i am not sure i am going to buy this. Its not the price that holds me back tho, its only 89 euro's , compare that to the much more costing 240 mm AIO coolers and this is one heck of a deal if you ask me.

I like the way it looks and the expandibility for the future.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My Corsair H100i is defective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't control the fans anymore ant the link software keeps saying that there is new hardware detected. Called Corsair and they confirmed that my unit was about to die..
> 
> I am searching for an alternative and i stumbled on this cooler: http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=18
> 
> I quite like it but i am not sure about the build quality so i am not sure i am going to buy this. Its not the price that holds me back tho, its only 89 euro's , compare that to the much more costing 240 mm AIO coolers and this is one heck of a deal if you ask me.
> 
> I like the way it looks and the expandibility for the future.


It's a nice looking cooler but I remember reading about some potential issues. I'm sure these 2 threads can shed some light on it as I'm not intimately familiar with that product.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529457/my-new-raijintek-triton-aio-water-cooling-solution/0_50

http://www.overclock.net/t/1560604/raijintek-triton-mayhems-pastel-yellow-disaster/0_50

I'd recommend the Swiftech H220-X, H240-X or the EK Predator if you're looking at AIO coolers rather than going with a custom loop. Best of luck in your search.

Also Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> It's a nice looking cooler but I remember reading about some potential issues. I'm sure these 2 threads can shed some light on it as I'm not intimately familiar with that product.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1529457/my-new-raijintek-triton-aio-water-cooling-solution/0_50
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1560604/raijintek-triton-mayhems-pastel-yellow-disaster/0_50
> 
> I'd recommend the Swiftech H220-X, H240-X or the EK Predator if you're looking at AIO coolers rather than going with a custom loop. Best of luck in your search.
> 
> Also Merry Christmas everyone!


Thnx for the links, i will take a look at it. Swiftech is not an option for me because its too expensive in my opinion. EK predator is also no option because you can only use it on Intel and not on AMD systems unfortunately, hopefully in the future they will make AMD mounting hardware.

Thnx, and merry Christmas to you to


----------



## snipekill2445

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/raijintek-triton-dont-buy-it-if-u-dont-wanna-kill-ur-graphics-card.209438/

"Raijintek have told us they won't cover any system damages because the coolant has been changed.. Figure that out, on a setup that literally has a fill port and comes with dye that's designed to be added by the end user."

I'd prolly avoid it tbh


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I'd recommend the Swiftech H220-X, H240-X or the EK Predator if you're looking at AIO coolers rather than going with a custom loop. Best of luck in your search.


EK makes "L" (reduced cost) kits that can be used with AMD, unlike Predator.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

if you are thinking about expandability at this point. just expand into the custom loop area.

doesn't get much better than h100/h110 which you seem to be at the limit for anyway.


----------



## superstition222

http://www.microcenter.com/product/449342/L360_Water_Cooling_Kit

I have this. The tubing is nice because it seems pretty much leakproof.


----------



## hurricane28

I guess i have to look in the custom loop area like FLail said.

I really like this kit but sadly it doesn't fit inside my case







https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-kit-x240

This would be more compatible but i don't like the horrible black tubing to be honest. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-kit-l240-1


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Tubing is the cheapest part to replace, i wouldn't hesitate to buy extra tubing in colour schemes that worked


----------



## mus1mus

Check out Alphacool's kit. I believe they are cheaper.

Just be aware of the RES.

D5 or DDC models for the win.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess i have to look in the custom loop area like FLail said.
> 
> I really like this kit but sadly it doesn't fit inside my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-kit-x240
> 
> This would be more compatible but i don't like the horrible black tubing to be honest. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-kit-l240-1


Keep an eye out for used parts, you can save a ton of cash that way. The only part you really have to be critical on is the pump. Rads and blocks don't wear out aside from physical damage or build up.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Tubing is the cheapest part to replace, i wouldn't hesitate to buy extra tubing in colour schemes that worked


I think Flail hit the nail on the head. If the only thing about that EK kit that bugs you is the black tubing just buy yourself some replacement tubing in whatever color you prefer, just match the same size of tubing that comes stock with the unit and you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Alastair

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My Corsair H100i is defective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't control the fans anymore ant the link software keeps saying that there is new hardware detected. Called Corsair and they confirmed that my unit was about to die..
> 
> I am searching for an alternative and i stumbled on this cooler: http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=18
> 
> I quite like it but i am not sure about the build quality so i am not sure i am going to buy this. Its not the price that holds me back tho, its only 89 euro's , compare that to the much more costing 240 mm AIO coolers and this is one heck of a deal if you ask me.
> 
> I like the way it looks and the expandibility for the future.


honestly you cheapest / most work way to get your cooling back would be to buy an pump and an res and some antifreeze and build an loop using the block / rad from the h100i than you have an good pump for futer upgrades might need some tubeing too i ll link an build where this was done and they explain how to remove the pump from the corsair block. Once I find it again.

Edit the h100I's should be close in layout to the h100 AFAIK

Here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1359879/fatal-fx-8350-6-monitors-hd7850-4gb-ddr5-hd6970-2gb-ddr5-32gb-1866-full-parallel-water-cooled


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My Corsair H100i is defective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't control the fans anymore ant the link software keeps saying that there is new hardware detected. Called Corsair and they confirmed that my unit was about to die..
> 
> I am searching for an alternative and i stumbled on this cooler: http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=18
> 
> I quite like it but i am not sure about the build quality so i am not sure i am going to buy this. Its not the price that holds me back tho, its only 89 euro's , compare that to the much more costing 240 mm AIO coolers and this is one heck of a deal if you ask me.
> 
> I like the way it looks and the expandibility for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> honestly you cheapest / most work way to get your cooling back would be to buy an pump and an res and some antifreeze and build an loop using the block / rad from the h100i than you have an good pump for futer upgrades might need some tubeing too i ll link an build where this was done and they explain how to remove the pump from the corsair block. Once I find it again.
> 
> Edit the h100I's should be close in layout to the h100 AFAIK
> 
> Here you go http://www.overclock.net/t/1359879/fatal-fx-8350-6-monitors-hd7850-4gb-ddr5-hd6970-2gb-ddr5-32gb-1866-full-parallel-water-cooled
Click to expand...

eh... no...

you go to that kind of hassle you might as well do it will actually good parts, rather than the cheap junk you get with AIO water coolers.

do it right and do it once.. use the proper parts designed for this use. only hacking at anything you need to do the proper way is heat shrink and your tubing.


----------



## Benjiw

Okay guys, here's a good one for you!

Brother's pc keeps randomly restarting and crashing when he plays CSGO, it's been doing it for a while. When he restarts his system sometimes the bios screen gets stuck unless you unplug his Razer RGB keyboard.

So okay, the keyboard is causing an issue right, unplug it, whatever, except for this, his system is stock yet when I run IBT AVX his entire system freezes up just like when he's playing CSGO.

Things I've done:

- Replaced RAM
- Installed an SSD with fresh 8.1 install
- Uninstalled/reinstalled everything

Specs:
Gig UD5 rev 3.1
FX 8350 STOCK
16gb ram (tested all sticks one at a time and even used my ram from my system, all crash)
GTX 760
Windows 8.1

The crashing was happening before the SSD and other changes. I'm starting to think the motherboard is on it's way out.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay guys, here's a good one for you!
> 
> Brother's pc keeps randomly restarting and crashing when he plays CSGO, it's been doing it for a while. When he restarts his system sometimes the bios screen gets stuck unless you unplug his Razer RGB keyboard.
> 
> So okay, the keyboard is causing an issue right, unplug it, whatever, except for this, his system is stock yet when I run IBT AVX his entire system freezes up just like when he's playing CSGO.
> 
> Things I've done:
> 
> - Replaced RAM
> - Installed an SSD with fresh 8.1 install
> - Uninstalled/reinstalled everything
> 
> Specs:
> Gig UD5 rev 3.1
> FX 8350 STOCK
> 16gb ram (tested all sticks one at a time and even used my ram from my system, all crash)
> GTX 760
> Windows 8.1
> 
> The crashing was happening before the SSD and other changes. I'm starting to think the motherboard is on it's way out.


Have you updated bios or re-flashed the bios

this sounds exactly like an issue that my fathers PC was having. bone stock sometimes crashing and restarting. it was like after a certain point of ram being used the systems got confused and restarted.

corrupted bios was the issue.

next thought.. one of the installed/uninstalled then reinstalled everything could be an issue. I've experienced more than my fair share of issues with the razer software.
found a way around it but making sure the profile i saved to the keyboard is the active one than uninstalled the razer software. sometimes it wipes the keyboard sometimes it doesn't.

but i've not used that peripheral in almost a year so i don't know how things have changed with updates. I switched to roccat and havn't been happier.

last thing you could do is test his board with your stuff.. (psu, ram, OS installs, the CPU its self) if nothing comes of it. test his CPU in your board etc (don't expect settings to go 1:1, start with a clean profile)

take notes of hwinfo readings on his current set up and then do that same after testing with your set up. this might also help you if there is some Dumb auto moves happening.


----------



## KarathKasun

Early UD5 boards were pretty poor IMHO, some did not have a proper LLC implementation for the FX chips.
Because of that, vdroop was out of control, even at stock.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Early UD5 boards were pretty poor IMHO, some did not have a proper LLC implementation for the FX chips.
> Because of that, vdroop was out of control, even at stock.


i don't think that would be a popular opinion around here... actually much the contrary

UD5's have always been highly regarded as one of the best am3+ boards

also the board in question isn't a early ud5...


----------



## KarathKasun

You might try tweaking voltages in the bios. What you are describing sounds like excessive vdroop.

I dont care what the opinion is, Ive worked with a few of the boards (2013 models) and they are a major PITA compared to any other AM3+ board.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... no...
> 
> you go to that kind of hassle you might as well do it will actually good parts, rather than the cheap junk you get with AIO water coolers.
> 
> do it right and do it once.. use the proper parts designed for this use. only hacking at anything you need to do the proper way is heat shrink and your tubing.


Its nice that someone is really that creative and put so much effort to put a custom loop together but i agree that instead of buying an relatively expensive Corsair unit he would be better off buying an proper water block from EK or XSPC. He would be cheaper as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh... no...
> 
> you go to that kind of hassle you might as well do it will actually good parts, rather than the cheap junk you get with AIO water coolers.
> 
> do it right and do it once.. use the proper parts designed for this use. only hacking at anything you need to do the proper way is heat shrink and your tubing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Early UD5 boards were pretty poor IMHO, some did not have a proper LLC implementation for the FX chips.
> Because of that, vdroop was out of control, even at stock.


I strongly disagree with you on this, its just the other way around, i had the UD5 rev 1.1 and it was an fantastic board on all fronts. The only draw back is that with my Sabertooth i can clock higher while maintaining stability. That's the only reason i went for the Sabertooth to be honest, as for the rest i like the UD5 more. The later revisions is an different story as the UEFI BIOS of these rev 3.x boards are a nightmare, i owned both rev 1.1 and rev 3.0 and the first one was the best.


----------



## Benjiw

So while you all discuss the UD5, any other pointers I could use? Personally, I'm not a fan of the UD5, a Rev 1 died on me and killed my CPU and I'm not impressed at how restrictive the bios feels in comparison to my sabretooth.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Early UD5 boards were pretty poor IMHO, some did not have a proper LLC implementation for the FX chips.
> Because of that, vdroop was out of control, even at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think that would be a popular opinion around here... actually much the contrary
> 
> UD5's have always been highly regarded as one of the best am3+ boards
> 
> also the board in question isn't a early ud5...
Click to expand...

shh.... it is KarathKasun.. he cant be wrong, even though you are right...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You might try tweaking voltages in the bios. What you are describing sounds like excessive vdroop.
> 
> I dont care what the opinion is, Ive worked with a few of the boards (2013 models) and they are a major PITA compared to any other AM3+ board.


see told ya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So while you all discuss the UD5, any other pointers I could use? Personally, I'm not a fan of the UD5, a Rev 1 died on me and killed my CPU and I'm not impressed at how restrictive the bios feels in comparison to my sabretooth.


reset to bone stock and reflash bios,

also i always have to ask is the battery old ? bios batteries from personal experience are a pain to diag and can cause alot of stuff


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> shh.... it is KarathKasun.. he cant be wrong, even though you are right...
> see told ya
> reset to bone stock and reflash bios,
> 
> also i always have to ask is the battery old ? bios batteries from personal experience are a pain to diag and can cause alot of stuff


Hi Mega man, the board is only 3yrs old or so and everything is bone stock already. If the bios battery is dying then why isn't the clock and date resetting? Could it just be fluffed auto settings?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hi Mega man, the board is only 3yrs old or so and everything is bone stock already. If the bios battery is dying then why isn't the clock and date resetting? Could it just be fluffed auto settings?


think of it like this the cmos battery keeps your settings on the bios chip intact when your pc it's powered off...too low our no voltage on anything can cause problems...with cmos battery though it can cause very odd issues with boots and even post processes in some cases


----------



## Undervolter

Just noticed this in one of my local fora. It's a registry Tweak for increased performance for AMD CPUs (FX file included). For any brave souls wanting to try, here's the link:

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/hnwj5ownj2voj/G-RegTweak_%7BAMD%7D_downloads

If you see benefits, please post back (guinea pigs needed).









It has a readme file too and explains the registry tweaks, but don't ask me if they are useful or not. Benchmark lovers, warm up your engines.









P.S.: Don't blame me if it borks your Windows. According to the author's "readme", the higher the overclock, the bigger the benefit.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Just noticed this in one of my local fora. It's a registry Tweak for increased performance for AMD CPUs (FX file included). For any brave souls wanting to try, here's the link:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/hnwj5ownj2voj/G-RegTweak_%7BAMD%7D_downloads
> 
> If you see benefits, please post back (guinea pigs needed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a readme file too and explains the registry tweaks, but don't ask me if they are useful or not. Benchmark lovers, warm up your engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Don't blame me if it borks your Windows. According to the author's "readme", the higher the overclock, the bigger the benefit.


I say nay. He who discovered the program runs the program. :thumb


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess i have to look in the custom loop area like FLail said.
> 
> I really like this kit but sadly it doesn't fit inside my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-kit-x240
> 
> This would be more compatible but i don't like the horrible black tubing to be honest. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-kit-l240-1


The _horrible_ black tubing is basically leak-proof. And, if you're going to spend the money on a loop you may as well get an external rad and mount it on your case if you can't fit at least a 360 in it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The _horrible_ black tubing is basically leak-proof. And, if you're going to spend the money on a loop you may as well get an external rad and mount it on your case if you can't fit at least a 360 in it.


I agree. I was looking at some custom loop 240mm kits but it's not worth the money performance wise. I also want to cool the vrm and possibly add an gpu block so I need at least 480mm Rad in order to keep it cool. To take everything in consideration it's way to expensive for me at he moment after all. If I add up the cost of my own configured custom loop is about 4 a 500 euro's which is way too much I can and will spend on cooling.

I was also lookingat at the alphacool eisberg 240l and the raijintek 240mm but both have lots of issues and a lot of customers complaining about the leaking so I am kinda stuck with aio coolers at the moment because I don't want an humongous air cooler in my case if it will fit in the first place.

So the question becomes, what is the best 240mm cooler this time.. seen lots of reviews but the results vary too much to come to an conclusion. Need to investigate more I guess. Don't have much time tho because the pump of my corsair h100i shuts down sometimes, my system shut down 2 times because it over heated.. I am not that keen on buying corsair aio again to be honest since this is the second unit that went bad in a relative short period of time..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree. I was looking at some custom loop 240mm kits but it's not worth the money performance wise. I also want to cool the vrm and possibly add an gpu block so I need at least 480mm Rad in order to keep it cool. To take everything in consideration it's way to expensive for me at he moment after all. If I add up the cost of my own configured custom loop is about 4 a 500 euro's which is way too much I can and will spend on cooling.
> 
> I was also lookingat at the alphacool eisberg 240l and the raijintek 240mm but both have lots of issues and a lot of customers complaining about the leaking so I am kinda stuck with aio coolers at the moment because I don't want an humongous air cooler in my case if it will fit in the first place.
> 
> So the question becomes, what is the best 240mm cooler this time.. seen lots of reviews but the results vary too much to come to an conclusion. Need to investigate more I guess. Don't have much time tho because the pump of my corsair h100i shuts down sometimes, my system shut down 2 times because it over heated.. I am not that keen on buying corsair aio again to be honest since this is the second unit that went bad in a relative short period of time..


The best 240mm rad? I'd recommend at least 600mm+ for a properly cooled overclocked rig, my system soon heat soaked a 240mm and 120mm rad and it's still a struggle with a 360 and 240 rads


----------



## Benjiw

Okay update on my brother's system, taken everything off auto in the bios it's now passing IBT tests without freezing randomly it's currently doing a maximum test.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I say nay. He who discovered the program runs the program. :thumb


Where's your adventuring spirit?! Where's the overclocker's thirst to get the last drop of performance?!







I am the guy who is extremely happy running FX at 4Ghz. So i am not remotely interested in "moar power". Seriously, i don't visit my local forum often, but i noticed that this guy had that in his signature. So i thought it could interest you.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree. I was looking at some custom loop 240mm kits but it's not worth the money performance wise. I also want to cool the vrm and possibly add an gpu block so I need at least 480mm Rad in order to keep it cool. To take everything in consideration it's way to expensive for me at he moment after all. If I add up the cost of my own configured custom loop is about 4 a 500 euro's which is way too much I can and will spend on cooling.
> 
> I was also lookingat at the alphacool eisberg 240l and the raijintek 240mm but both have lots of issues and a lot of customers complaining about the leaking so I am kinda stuck with aio coolers at the moment because I don't want an humongous air cooler in my case if it will fit in the first place.
> 
> So the question becomes, what is the best 240mm cooler this time.. seen lots of reviews but the results vary too much to come to an conclusion. Need to investigate more I guess. Don't have much time tho because the pump of my corsair h100i shuts down sometimes, my system shut down 2 times because it over heated.. I am not that keen on buying corsair aio again to be honest since this is the second unit that went bad in a relative short period of time..
> 
> 
> 
> The best 240mm rad? I'd recommend at least 600mm+ for a properly cooled overclocked rig, my system soon heat soaked a 240mm and 120mm rad and it's still a struggle with a 360 and 240 rads
Click to expand...

Rad area isn't simply calculated on one dimension of the radiator.

360 or 240+120 should be enough for this set up.

why do i say this? from 240-360 didn't gain much.. at that point of the cooling you need a better pump and a better plate to make a difference.

@hurricane if you are bound and determined to use an AIO, just get the EK pred (yes i know intel block)

take the intel block off and sell it. then you've got the best AIO pump and rad combo to work with. you will need to buy your FX block your VRm block and gpu block.

but once you do that it doesn't make sense to just buy a kit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Just noticed this in one of my local fora. It's a registry Tweak for increased performance for AMD CPUs (FX file included). For any brave souls wanting to try, here's the link:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/hnwj5ownj2voj/G-RegTweak_%7BAMD%7D_downloads
> 
> If you see benefits, please post back (guinea pigs needed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a readme file too and explains the registry tweaks, but don't ask me if they are useful or not. Benchmark lovers, warm up your engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.: Don't blame me if it borks your Windows. According to the author's "readme", the higher the overclock, the bigger the benefit.*


don't share something you won't use yourself. no one knows where this came from cept you maybe..

when it comes to registry you really should know what is being done to it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't share something you won't use yourself. no one knows where this came from cept you maybe..
> 
> when it comes to registry you really should know what is being done to it.


This is what's being done for the record:
Quote:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]
> 
> "CPUID_ISA"="TRUE"
> "PROCESSORS_DATA_PREFETCHERS"="TRUE"
> "ENABLE_FLEXIBLE_KERNEL_ADAPTIVE"="TRUE"
> "ProcessorsCodeOnSuperscalarExecution"="TRUE"
> "ENABLE_PARALLELS_FPUs"="TRUE"
> "NB_DEVICE_ID"="TRUE"
> "SB_DEVICE_ID"="TRUE"
> "EnableCpuBusInterconnecting"="TRUE"
> "AssignTheCorrectedThreadsToProcessors"="YES"
> "INTERNAL_128_BIT_ARCH_PATHS"="TRUE
> "INTERNAL_256_BIT_ARCH_PATHS"="TRUE
> "OS_NUMA_SUPPORT"="YES"
> "EnablingPeerToPeerTrafficAccesses"="YES"
> "ENABLE_DUAL_DCT_ID"="TRUE"
> "EnableInterleavingThreadings"="TRUE"
> "SupportToMoreCombiningsThreadsAllAtOnce "="TRUE"
> "SupportToMoreIndividualsTasksSingly"="TRUE"
> "GPUID_FEATURE_SETS"="TRUE"
> "PROCESSOR_PREDECODE_CACHES"="TRUE"
> "SheduleByOsAlgorithm"="TRUE"
> "CachingBranchPredictionTableToL1L2L3"="YES"
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management]
> 
> "GranularitySize"="AUTO"
> "144BitDdrChannelsEnabled"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "IncreaseDataQueueSizeEnabled"=dword:00000001
> "AllocatingInOutBuffersEnabled"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "ChunkSizeCachingEnabled"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "ThirdLevelDataCacheSharedBetweenThemProcessors"=dword:00000001
> "InterleavingModeFromBiosEnabled"=dword:00000001
> "SDRAM_DEVICES_ID"=dword:00000001
> "CLFLUSH"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "EnablePageCache"=dword:00000001
> "SupportToMoreAccessesToEachBankForMoreIndependentsThreads"="TRUE"
> "DataBufferSize"=dword:00010000
> "PageCacheSize"=dword:00010000
> "EnableQueueRate"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00


I ll just leave it in case someone understands the above and is interested.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> don't share something you won't use yourself. no one knows where this came from cept you maybe..
> 
> when it comes to registry you really should know what is being done to it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's being done for the record:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "CPUID_ISA"="TRUE"
> "PROCESSORS_DATA_PREFETCHERS"="TRUE"
> "ENABLE_FLEXIBLE_KERNEL_ADAPTIVE"="TRUE"
> "ProcessorsCodeOnSuperscalarExecution"="TRUE"
> "ENABLE_PARALLELS_FPUs"="TRUE"
> "NB_DEVICE_ID"="TRUE"
> "SB_DEVICE_ID"="TRUE"
> "EnableCpuBusInterconnecting"="TRUE"
> "AssignTheCorrectedThreadsToProcessors"="YES"
> "INTERNAL_128_BIT_ARCH_PATHS"="TRUE
> "INTERNAL_256_BIT_ARCH_PATHS"="TRUE
> "OS_NUMA_SUPPORT"="YES"
> "EnablingPeerToPeerTrafficAccesses"="YES"
> "ENABLE_DUAL_DCT_ID"="TRUE"
> "EnableInterleavingThreadings"="TRUE"
> "SupportToMoreCombiningsThreadsAllAtOnce "="TRUE"
> "SupportToMoreIndividualsTasksSingly"="TRUE"
> "GPUID_FEATURE_SETS"="TRUE"
> "PROCESSOR_PREDECODE_CACHES"="TRUE"
> "SheduleByOsAlgorithm"="TRUE"
> "CachingBranchPredictionTableToL1L2L3"="YES"
> 
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "GranularitySize"="AUTO"
> "144BitDdrChannelsEnabled"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "IncreaseDataQueueSizeEnabled"=dword:00000001
> "AllocatingInOutBuffersEnabled"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "ChunkSizeCachingEnabled"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "ThirdLevelDataCacheSharedBetweenThemProcessors"=dword:00000001
> "InterleavingModeFromBiosEnabled"=dword:00000001
> "SDRAM_DEVICES_ID"=dword:00000001
> "CLFLUSH"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> "EnablePageCache"=dword:00000001
> "SupportToMoreAccessesToEachBankForMoreIndependentsThreads"="TRUE"
> "DataBufferSize"=dword:00010000
> "PageCacheSize"=dword:00010000
> "EnableQueueRate"=hex(b):01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ll just leave it in case someone understands the above and is interested.
Click to expand...

Thank you for that,

looks like from my very limited understand the first part is unparking threads., or at-least part of it is doing that.

The rest.. I've got not clue will wait for someone brighter and smarter than I to chime in


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Rad area isn't simply calculated on one dimension of the radiator.
> 
> 360 or 240+120 should be enough for this set up.
> 
> why do i say this? from 240-360 didn't gain much.. at that point of the cooling you need a better pump and a better plate to make a difference.
> 
> @hurricane if you are bound and determined to use an AIO, just get the EK pred (yes i know intel block)
> 
> take the intel block off and sell it. then you've got the best AIO pump and rad combo to work with. you will need to buy your FX block your VRm block and gpu block.
> 
> but once you do that it doesn't make sense to just buy a kit.


Agree, in order to get the best performance you have to have a balance between radiator, pump, CPU block and fans. After some research about custom loop i came to the conclusion that the best way for my needs is to go with an D5 pump as it is the most powerful pump out there and a 480 mm slim radiator with high fin density for optimal heat dissipation and build from there if i want to have the best performance. I can mount the radiator on the back of my case which does not only look better but is also better performance wise because with this setup you no longer rely on case airflow that much.

I called the retail store where i got my Corsair unit from and they said i can get my money back (99 euro's) and i can only add little money to that in order to buy a new cooler at the moment so i am in a difficult situation at the moment lol

I am just looking for the best 240 mm aio perhaps customizable unit for the price and the Alphacool eisbeg 240 and the Raijintek tritan core 240 mm were my options but i am not that confident on buying them after i seen many people have trouble wit the pump and the high potential of leaking.. such a shame tho, i really like those coolers to be honest, perhaps i should just try and see what i get and if things turnout bad i can always return them since i buy them from the best retail shop i can find.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This is what's being done for the record:
> I ll just leave it in case someone understands the above and is interested.


Why didn't the maker of this registry tweak test it himself?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why didn't the maker of this registry tweak test it himself?


Maybe i wasn't clear enough. The maker of the tweak is apparently very confident about it, that is suggesting it to users that visit that forum. It's me who isn't aware of what it does. He seems to have done an entire series of tweaks for every AMD CPU. He is a forum member there from 2011 with 2000 posts. But i don't follow that forum often, so i don't know him nor his tweak.


----------



## hurricane28

Ah okay, i understand. my bad lol

I am curious to see if the tweak really helps so i hope there is one or more volunteers to try this out


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah okay, i understand. my bad lol
> 
> I am curious to see if the tweak really helps so i hope there is one or more volunteers to try this out


For example, see here (it's where i spotted it), the user "Grizlod" (the author) in post #12. You can use google translate. This is a thread opened by someone asking if it's adviceable to pass from FX 8320 @ 4.6 to Intel, because he says he has gaming performance issues.

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=2748678

And at post #12, Grizlod, says "Try to install my regtweak from my signature. Read the "readme" file first".

So he isn't shy about it apparently. The difference, is that 1) i don't know the tweak, 2) i don't know the guy, so i couldn't just come here and say "guys, i found this amazing reg tweak, it's good, install it!".

For the record, in the zip file, he also has an english readme, although it's not much revealing. In successive post, he says that the tweak serves in making the CPU more familiar to the OS and the most benefits come in gaming.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree. I was looking at some custom loop 240mm kits but it's not worth the money performance wise. I also want to cool the vrm and possibly add an gpu block so I need at least 480mm Rad in order to keep it cool. To take everything in consideration it's way to expensive for me at he moment after all. If I add up the cost of my own configured custom loop is about 4 a 500 euro's which is way too much I can and will spend on cooling.
> 
> I was also lookingat at the alphacool eisberg 240l and the raijintek 240mm but both have lots of issues and a lot of customers complaining about the leaking so I am kinda stuck with aio coolers at the moment because I don't want an humongous air cooler in my case if it will fit in the first place.
> 
> So the question becomes, what is the best 240mm cooler this time.. seen lots of reviews but the results vary too much to come to an conclusion. Need to investigate more I guess. Don't have much time tho because the pump of my corsair h100i shuts down sometimes, my system shut down 2 times because it over heated.. I am not that keen on buying corsair aio again to be honest since this is the second unit that went bad in a relative short period of time..


I bought a custom loop second hand for 225 euro. I got a 240 and 280 mm rad, D5 pump, EK D5 X-RES, 20 fittings, EK Supremacy CPU block and a pump top. Before that I had an H100i. My temps have improved greatly and so has the noise. I don't have my vrm's or gpu in the loop because they don't run that hot anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The best 240mm rad? I'd recommend at least 600mm+ for a properly cooled overclocked rig, my system soon heat soaked a 240mm and 120mm rad and it's still a struggle with a 360 and 240 rads


What VRM block do you have on your Sabertooth?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I bought a custom loop second hand for 225 euro. I got a 240 and 280 mm rad, D5 pump, EK D5 X-RES, 20 fittings, EK Supremacy CPU block and a pump top. Before that I had an H100i. My temps have improved greatly and so has the noise. I don't have my vrm's or gpu in the loop because they don't run that hot anyway.
> What VRM block do you have on your Sabertooth?


Urm I'm on my phone but off the top of my head I think it's the Koolance MVR-100 with a modded PLT-140. There is a thread full of information on here containing 2 choices of vrm blocks and 3 choices of northbridge blocks. I highly recommend watercooling the vrm.


----------



## Benjiw

AIO are cheap but then you can't add things to them the pumps in them are weak as they're only designed for the aio. Personally I've seen far too many topics on them failing so I'm never going to fit one.


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Just noticed this in one of my local fora. It's a registry Tweak for increased performance for AMD CPUs (FX file included). For any brave souls wanting to try, here's the link:
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/hnwj5ownj2voj/G-RegTweak_%7BAMD%7D_downloads
> 
> If you see benefits, please post back (guinea pigs needed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a readme file too and explains the registry tweaks, but don't ask me if they are useful or not. Benchmark lovers, warm up your engines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Don't blame me if it borks your Windows. According to the author's "readme", the higher the overclock, the bigger the benefit.


Alright, first batter up. Ran AIDA64 memory, cache and cpu, cinebench15 and 3dmark firestrike and sky diver. No difference as far as I could tell, everything was +/- 1%

Nothing seems like it's borked and those programs might already be fully optimised anyway, I'll attempt to get some game benchs going and get back to you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The _horrible_ black tubing is basically leak-proof. And, if you're going to spend the money on a loop you may as well get an external rad and mount it on your case if you can't fit at least a 360 in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was looking at some custom loop 240mm kits but it's not worth the money performance wise. I also want to cool the vrm and possibly add an gpu block so I need at least 480mm Rad in order to keep it cool. To take everything in consideration it's way to expensive for me at he moment after all. If I add up the cost of my own configured custom loop is about 4 a 500 euro's which is way too much I can and will spend on cooling.
> 
> I was also lookingat at the alphacool eisberg 240l and the raijintek 240mm but both have lots of issues and a lot of customers complaining about the leaking so I am kinda stuck with aio coolers at the moment because I don't want an humongous air cooler in my case if it will fit in the first place.
> 
> So the question becomes, what is the best 240mm cooler this time.. seen lots of reviews but the results vary too much to come to an conclusion. Need to investigate more I guess. Don't have much time tho because the pump of my corsair h100i shuts down sometimes, my system shut down 2 times because it over heated.. I am not that keen on buying corsair aio again to be honest since this is the second unit that went bad in a relative short period of time..
Click to expand...

Combining this post ( above ) with others you posted after it

I would love to know where you magically come up with 480.

D5 is not the most powerful pump by a long shot. Neither the D5 nor the ddc would " win " even if it just between those 2 pumps. "Powerful" means nothing. Powerful at what? Few pumps can touch the mcp35x2. In terms of head.

Anyway

480 high density fins? Why? Ignoring the size and just commenting about the fins you hate loud systems. Just from this thread alone I know that about you. You want low find density.

Now 480 going from memory you don't need more then 360? ( On mobile and can't see your rigs ) Unless you are running sli there is no need.

Just start cpu only and a 240 rad. Upgrade from there you are trying to compare the price of a 480 pump block x3 ( cpu/gpu/vrm ) to the cost of an aio. Oranges to cars comparison.

Start your loop small then build it up from there

When you have more money buy another 120/240 rad and add it in. Then a block or 2.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay update on my brother's system, taken everything off auto in the bios it's now passing IBT tests without freezing randomly it's currently doing a maximum test.


Where did you get with those tests? Everything check out finally?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Just start cpu only and a 240 rad. Upgrade from there you are trying to compare the price of a 480 pump block x3 ( cpu/gpu/vrm ) to the cost of an aio. Oranges to cars comparison.
> 
> Start your loop small then build it up from there
> 
> When you have more money buy another 120/240 rad and add it in. Then a block or 2.


Phobya 1080 (slim profile) is not expensive. Another option is to get the Mora 3 420 core for $150 and jury-rig the fan setup.

I don't see the point in buying small radiators for a high-wattage system like an overclocked FX, especially if noise is an issue. Just get a big radiator. The only exception is if you need a lot of portability.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

no one wants to deal with that much rad..

Don't overbuy.

above 240mm for your CPU alone you start to lost the scaling of your cooling.. the difference is marginal. better block and better pump will make more of a difference.

add a 160w gpu to the mix and you might need another 120.

Water cooling vrms in a set-up that is clocked under 5ghz just seems silly to me. unless you are pushing crazy clocks on your NB. which IIRC most are not.

if Silence is the main factor go with 140m rads, i find the pressure fans on average quiter in this format, or get silly low fin density and use air optimized fans.

i'd presonally go the 140mm route and run them around 7v with thick low density rads

plus as sane set up to fit into a case will be much nicer on the eyes,


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Just start cpu only and a 240 rad. Upgrade from there you are trying to compare the price of a 480 pump block x3 ( cpu/gpu/vrm ) to the cost of an aio. Oranges to cars comparison.
> 
> Start your loop small then build it up from there
> 
> When you have more money buy another 120/240 rad and add it in. Then a block or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Phobya 1080 (slim profile) is not expensive. Another option is to get the Mora 3 420 core for $150 and jury-rig the fan setup.
> I don't see the point in buying small radiators for a high-wattage system like an overclocked FX, especially if noise is an issue. Just get a big radiator. The only exception is if you need a lot of portability.
Click to expand...

forgive me is i dont take advice from you, but you dont really need that much rad, mostly ever, and i push extremes for fun, in 99% of my builds

and it is expensive
$110 vs $40 to60ish on average
this does not even take into account placement, very few cases can take a 1080
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no one wants to deal with that much rad..
> 
> Don't overbuy.
> above 240mm for your CPU alone you start to lost the scaling of your cooling.. the difference is marginal. better block and better pump will make more of a difference.
> 
> add a 160w gpu to the mix and you might need another 120.
> 
> Water cooling vrms in a set-up that is clocked under 5ghz just seems silly to me. unless you are pushing crazy clocks on your NB. which IIRC most are not.
> 
> if Silence is the main factor go with 140m rads, i find the pressure fans on average quiter in this format, or get silly low fin density and use air optimized fans.
> 
> i'd presonally go the 140mm route and run them around 7v with thick low density rads
> 
> plus as sane set up to fit into a case will be much nicer on the eyes,


agree except for the 140s, i hate 140s, although fan selections are getting far better now


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> forgive me is i dont take advice from you, but you dont really need that much rad, mostly ever, and i push extremes for fun, in 99% of my builds
> 
> and it is expensive
> $110 vs $40 to60ish on average
> this does not even take into account placement, very few cases can take a 1080
> agree except for the 140s, i hate 140s, although fan selections are getting far better now


although if the case is roomy 120s with 140 adapter shrouds would work fine


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Where did you get with those tests? Everything check out finally?


Yes turns out my assumption on the freeze being voltage related checked out. Who ever said the bios being flaky was to blame needs a +rep, All the settings where on auto but I changed them to default now it works fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no one wants to deal with that much rad..
> 
> Don't overbuy.
> 
> above 240mm for your CPU alone you start to lost the scaling of your cooling.. the difference is marginal. better block and better pump will make more of a difference.
> 
> add a 160w gpu to the mix and you might need another 120.
> 
> Water cooling vrms in a set-up that is clocked under 5ghz just seems silly to me. unless you are pushing crazy clocks on your NB. which IIRC most are not.
> 
> if Silence is the main factor go with 140m rads, i find the pressure fans on average quiter in this format, or get silly low fin density and use air optimized fans.
> 
> i'd presonally go the 140mm route and run them around 7v with thick low density rads
> 
> plus as sane set up to fit into a case will be much nicer on the eyes,


I do want loads of rad space though, because I want less noise. Not sure why my old 240mm rad and my 120 rad couldn't handle my 5ghz overclock but my volts are pretty much the same, like I said even with my 360 and 240 it's still a struggle.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> forgive me is i dont take advice from you


The advice wasn't for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and it is expensive


In the grand scheme, nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> $110 vs $40 to60ish on average


It's cheaper to get a single 1080 than it is to buy two smaller ones. I recall that you suggested getting two radiators. One mounts the 1080 outside the case, hence "external radiator" in my earlier post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no one wants to deal with that much rad..
> 
> Don't overbuy.
> 
> above 240mm for your CPU alone you start to lost the scaling of your cooling.. the difference is marginal. better block and better pump will make more of a difference.
> 
> add a 160w gpu to the mix and you might need another 120.


So, it's better to run loud fans on small radiators and pay for two smaller radiator than it is to just have one with enough surface area to have a very low FPI and low-speed fans?

GPUs are the big cost sink in a build, not a radiator. A radiator purchase will last for many years.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> forgive me is i dont take advice from you
> 
> 
> 
> The advice wasn't for you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and it is expensive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the grand scheme, nope.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> $110 vs $40 to60ish on average
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cheaper to get a single 1080 than it is to buy two smaller ones. I recall that you suggested getting two radiators. One mounts the 1080 outside the case, hence "external radiator" in my earlier post.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no one wants to deal with that much rad..
> 
> Don't overbuy.
> 
> above 240mm for your CPU alone you start to lost the scaling of your cooling.. the difference is marginal. better block and better pump will make more of a difference.
> 
> add a 160w gpu to the mix and you might need another 120.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, it's better to run loud fans on small radiators and pay for two smaller radiator than it is to just have one with enough surface area to have a very low FPI and low-speed fans?
> 
> GPUs are the big cost sink in a build, not a radiator. A radiator purchase will last for many years.
Click to expand...

so you are telling me that nine smaller fans with by default faster moving blades than large fans are quieter than 6 large fans running on a thick low density radiator?

sure it is... I have nothing more to say


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yes turns out my assumption on the freeze being voltage related checked out. Who ever said the bios being flaky was to blame needs a +rep, All the settings where on auto but I changed them to default now it works fine.
> I do want loads of rad space though, because I want less noise. Not sure why my old 240mm rad and my 120 rad couldn't handle my 5ghz overclock but my volts are pretty much the same, like I said even with my 360 and 240 it's still a struggle.


You are welcome.









Contrary to popular belief, I know what I am talking about most of the time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yes turns out my assumption on the freeze being voltage related checked out. Who ever said the bios being flaky was to blame needs a +rep, All the settings where on auto but I changed them to default now it works fine.
> I do want loads of rad space though, because I want less noise. Not sure why my old 240mm rad and my 120 rad couldn't handle my 5ghz overclock but my volts are pretty much the same, like I said even with my 360 and 240 it's still a struggle.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, I know what I am talking about most of the time.
Click to expand...

I believe he was thanking me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Okay guys, here's a good one for you!
> 
> Brother's pc keeps randomly restarting and crashing when he plays CSGO, it's been doing it for a while. When he restarts his system sometimes the bios screen gets stuck unless you unplug his Razer RGB keyboard.
> 
> So okay, the keyboard is causing an issue right, unplug it, whatever, except for this, his system is stock yet when I run IBT AVX his entire system freezes up just like when he's playing CSGO.
> 
> Things I've done:
> 
> - Replaced RAM
> - Installed an SSD with fresh 8.1 install
> - Uninstalled/reinstalled everything
> 
> Specs:
> Gig UD5 rev 3.1
> FX 8350 STOCK
> 16gb ram (tested all sticks one at a time and even used my ram from my system, all crash)
> GTX 760
> Windows 8.1
> 
> The crashing was happening before the SSD and other changes. I'm starting to think the motherboard is on it's way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you updated bios or re-flashed the bios
> 
> this sounds exactly like an issue that my fathers PC was having. bone stock sometimes crashing and restarting. it was like after a certain point of ram being used the systems got confused and restarted.
> 
> corrupted bios was the issue.
> 
> next thought.. one of the installed/uninstalled then reinstalled everything could be an issue. I've experienced more than my fair share of issues with the razer software.
> found a way around it but making sure the profile i saved to the keyboard is the active one than uninstalled the razer software. sometimes it wipes the keyboard sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> but i've not used that peripheral in almost a year so i don't know how things have changed with updates. I switched to roccat and havn't been happier.
> 
> last thing you could do is test his board with your stuff.. (psu, ram, OS installs, the CPU its self) if nothing comes of it. test his CPU in your board etc (don't expect settings to go 1:1, start with a clean profile)
> 
> *take notes of hwinfo readings on his current set up and then do that same after testing with your set up. this might also help you if there is some Dumb auto moves happening*.
Click to expand...


----------



## KarathKasun

He did not re-flash. The BIOS on those boards is just terrible and it could not set the default voltages properly.

That last line didnt register because of odd word order.
Either way, we both told him the same thing at pretty much the same time.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> He did not re-flash. The BIOS on those boards is just terrible and it could not set the default voltages properly.


Shush or we will put you on the naughty step. Enough is enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I believe he was thanking me.


It was you yes. Auto setting had gone a bit silly.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> He did not re-flash. The BIOS on those boards is just terrible and it could not set the default voltages properly.


was the bios flash comment bolded and underlined? no it was not. you said the same thing I said a day later.

only bios issues we've seen here on majority is not from the UD5s its from the UD3s.

Taking values off auto is always a good idea regardless of motherboard and/or maker.

take a look at what Asus boards do with Auto Vcore.. you'll get 1.5+volts for a clock that requires 1.45 at best.


----------



## KarathKasun

It was a few hours later at best, and I already edited the post you quoted.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no one wants to deal with that much rad..
> 
> Don't overbuy.
> above 240mm for your CPU alone you start to lost the scaling of your cooling.. the difference is marginal. better block and better pump will make more of a difference.
> 
> add a 160w gpu to the mix and you might need another 120.
> 
> Water cooling vrms in a set-up that is clocked under 5ghz just seems silly to me. unless you are pushing crazy clocks on your NB. which IIRC most are not.
> 
> if Silence is the main factor go with 140m rads, i find the pressure fans on average quiter in this format, or get silly low fin density and use air optimized fans.
> 
> i'd presonally go the 140mm route and run them around 7v with thick low density rads
> 
> plus as sane set up to fit into a case will be much nicer on the eyes,
> 
> 
> 
> agree except for the 140s, i hate 140s, although fan selections are getting far better now
Click to expand...

Ya, i wouldn't haven't been saying 140mm fan a year or so ago.. but after getting some better fans then corsairs or the cheap cougars

if the noise level is a major factor, they can come out on top if proper selection is made. In terms of sheer performance where noise is no issue its hard for a 140 to match a 120.

p.s. last i will say on this. you've now earned your place on something









my post 12/26/15 at 8:06pm

the other post in question. 12/27/15 at 3:21am


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so you are telling me that nine smaller fans with by default faster moving blades than large fans are quieter than 6 large fans running on a thick low density radiator?
> 
> sure it is... I have nothing more to say


There is no requirement to run all nine fans. As for the thickness of the radiator, a single fan in push at low RPM will be more efficient (in terms of noise for cooling) than two fans on a thick radiator in push/pull.


----------



## Alastair

To Hurricane all I can say is what I did when I went custom loop. I had a look at what I wanted my loop to be first of all. I planned it all out before I even purchased the parts.

I realised soon on with my Phenom 2 at the time that I could go just CPU cooling and expand from there. But I knew from the start that I always wanted to add my two GPU's into the loop and a second radiator. I also did not want my loop to be hellishly expensive. I looked carefully at what my case could support without modding and possibly with modding too. My case supports a 360 a 280/240 and a pair of 120's all internally without a need for going external. So from there I chose my rads. I had a look at the blocks I was most likely going to use as well. The thing I paid the MOST attention to was the published restriction figures on the parts I was going to use. Once I figured what my overall restriction on my loop was going to be I then chose the pump I was going to use. I calculated from my research that the XSPC 750 pump was going to have enough pressure to be able to pump my loop just above that magic 1GPM number once the loop was fully assembled. So I selected the 750 as my pump of choice instead of a DDC, D5 or MCP35X and saved myself a fair bit of cash. From there I went just CPU block and 280 rad and built it. I then expanded it to my GPU's when the funds allowed me to do it.

So ultimately I started out with essentially an XSPC Raystorm 750 EX280mm kit. Essentially. It is a fairly dense thin rad. But I didn't want thick rads in my case.

I then added the GPS blocks and the EX360 rad later on.

So final parts look something along the lines of.
XSPC Raystorm block
XSPC 750 pump/res
XSPC EX360 and EX280 v2's
2x Heatkiller GPU-CORE X³ (Now 2x EKWB EKFC-Fury X)
3 cooler Master Jetflo's and 4 Aerocool Shark 140's for the rads.
Tubing and associated fittings.

Now some may remember I also played around with overvolting my pump to 15V to increase flow rate and pressure of my pump. Well I went back to normal 12V on my pump and have noticed little temp difference so I think I'll be keeping it there. The only thing that is bound to change soon is going to be the 140mm fans as I need to replace either 3 of my cracked Aerocool Sharks with more sharks if I can find them. Or I will end up replacing all 6 of my 140mm fans in my case. However decent 140's seem to be a hard thing to find around SA and it looks if I will be replacing all 6 it will be with 6 Arctic F14's.

I have a feeling I got to vigorous when cleaning the sharks.

So my advice ultimately. Plan what you want your loop to be at the END of the road. Research what the pressure drop across all the parts of your loop would be. Then select your pump accordingly. I chose a pump that fitted my needs and saved a fair bit of cash vs a more expensive DDC or the likes. But remember going the route I did ultimately limites you to around abouts 3 low restriction blocks and 3 rads. A D5 or similar will give you a lot more room to play with. Then once you have done that. Build your CPU only loop and expand it with time. It took me over a year I think before I added the rest of the loop. And now my EX280 is something like 2 hears old. Will be 3 this year.

Next thing I am going to do when funds permit is maybe swap out my EX rads for either AX rads or whatever EKWB offers in a similar price bracket.


----------



## LinusBE

Yep that's the same thing I did. I knew what parts I wanted to use, so I looked up the technical drawings and I measured everything inside my case to see what could go where. You have to plan everything before you buy.


----------



## Benjiw

I too started with just a cpu block and expanded.


----------



## Undervolter

I will just post this here for posterity, since it made me laugh, but summarizes the amazing value of the FX line:


----------



## mus1mus

I started with a used slim 240 kit. I now have 7 rads in an assortment of 480s, 360s and a 240. If I have to start all over again, I'll still start witha used kit.

Izzo addicting, you wouldn't realize you are spending moar and moar into watercooling.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> Alright, first batter up. Ran AIDA64 memory, cache and cpu, cinebench15 and 3dmark firestrike and sky diver. No difference as far as I could tell, everything was +/- 1%
> 
> Nothing seems like it's borked and those programs might already be fully optimised anyway, I'll attempt to get some game benchs going and get back to you.


Thank you for trying and satisfying my curiocity. Repped for bravery and tinkering spirit!


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> I'm more of an lurker than anbposter but merry Christmas & thanks for all the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be posting more as Xmas was finally an good enough excuse to pick up some liquid cooling any way merry merry to all.[/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I will just post this here for posterity, since it made me laugh, but summarizes the amazing value of the FX line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it made me laugh
> 
> I think this should be "I would rather have a i7 K, if somebody else pays for it thread."
Click to expand...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Yes it made me laugh
> 
> I think this should be "I would rather have a i7 K, if somebody else pays for it thread."


Well, for the lucky users (like me) that use the PC for applications that can load all cores, an 8350 is an i7 3770, but at much less price. With the money i 've thrown in the AM3+, i could have bought an i7 easily. But instead, now i have enough parts for 3 PCs, all very good in video encoding.

Gamers are a particularly unfortunate category of computer users, due to the nature of the application (poorly threaded, but very demanding). With the price situation of today, for a gamer, it makes sense to go i5. It's cheap enough. AMD IMHO should cut all prices by at least 20 euros at this point, if not more.

But, at the end, consider the gamers who bought FX, at the times where the Intels were much more costly. What calamity stroke them? Next year they can jump to Zen, so the FX accomplished their mission in keeping them "alive" until the next upgrade.

For non gamers, the situation is much better. I am at a point, where i don't see why i need another upgrade, unless x265 become mainstream. I may upgrade 1 machine by the end of Zen+. I calculate that by then Zen will be ironed out and mature and the gain will be considerable. I have now a dedicated machine only for encoding, leaving my main rig free for whatever else and i even have an FX8300 as spare part. PCI 3? I couldn't care less. USB 3.1? Same. I transfer 4GB files from HDD to external HDD and i get about 75 mb/s transfer speed on USB 3.0, which is more than enough and pretty much the limit of my internal HDD in read speed.

"Upgrades" never end. There are a million things in everyday life, where you could get "something better". This is just a state of mind. The important is to think "do i have enough for what i need to feel comfortable?". Otherwise, one should buy always bigger houses, bigger cars, bigger boats, costlier clothes, new furniture, better watch, better phone, etc. Personally, i 'd never spend the money Intel asks, just on a CPU. There are other things in life that i consider important enough to throw money at. I like computers because they are "logical machines", but i already overspend in them for my taste, due to the fact that i always keep spares. Paying Intel prices would be an insanity, while i can do the same job at much less.

The general idea, is the same as "i would rather have a Ferrari, if someone else paid for it". Theoretically, this is always true. Who wouldn't want a Ferrari. But it all comes down to priorities. For instance, would you rather buy a Ferrari or a house? I 'd buy a house. Would you rather pay 1000 euros for an Intel CPU or buy clothes and furniture? I 'd buy clothes and furniture. Would you you rather pay 300 euros more for Intel or buy new car tyres? I 'd buy the car tyres... 200 euros more to Intel, are 200 euros less in your bank account.







What's important is to arrive mentally to a point, where you don't think about the Ferrari...

EDIT: My brother is rocking in his office PC my old Athlon 5050e Brisbane. The thought of buying new isn't remotely passing from his mind. Last summer, i gave to a friend of mine, my old 1090T. He is having a blast. I don't know who between him and my brother are happier. It's all in the mind.


----------



## pomartin

I am wondering about something for a while now... i did read in few places that 8320 read CPU temperature wrong- is it true? What is approx offset?

Note: MB reports socket temperature 46°C, while CPU reports 38°C

Thanks, and all good in upcoming 2016!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pomartin*
> 
> I am wondering about something for a while now... i did read in few places that 8320 read CPU temperature wrong- is it true? What is approx offset?
> 
> Note: MB reports socket temperature 46°C, while CPU reports 38°C
> 
> Thanks, and all good in upcoming 2016!


The CPU temp (aka "socket"), as Stilt recently stated, is actually on die temperature (so let's say die surface). That's accurate. Then there is the "core" (or "package") temp. This one is inaccurate up to 40C, because it's not a Celcius temperature. It has its own scale. The value we get from software, is calculated through an algorithm that becomes accurate over 40C.


----------



## pomartin

Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## Just s0me guy

Ok, FWIW to anyone I finally was able to get a 4.4 Ghz overclock on my 8320E, on my 970A-UD3P motherboard. Pretty stoked.

Temp at idle is between 39-42 C and while playing they hover between 55-60 C. It has spike to 66 but for less than a second so.

I haven't ran any stress test to check stability but have been playing Arma 3, and World of Tanks without issue.

Got some a new GPU coming along with a new power supply, so when I get the new stuff put in I will see if I can hit 4.5 and then stress it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Ok, FWIW to anyone I finally was able to get a 4.4 Ghz overclock on my 8320E, on my 970A-UD3P motherboard. Pretty stoked.
> 
> Temp at idle is between 39-42 C and while playing they hover between 55-60 C. It has spike to 66 but for less than a second so.
> 
> I haven't ran any stress test to check stability but have been playing Arma 3, and World of Tanks without issue.
> 
> Got some a new GPU coming along with a new power supply, so when I get the new stuff put in I will see if I can hit 4.5 and then stress it.


You can definitely go to 4.5. I 've gone to 4.5 IBT AVX Very High stable on my 8320 on the UD3P rev1.0 with about 1.39v (effective voltage inside windows). Yours, being an "e", should need even less. The motherboard can certainly do it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Ok, FWIW to anyone I finally was able to get a 4.4 Ghz overclock on my 8320E, on my 970A-UD3P motherboard. Pretty stoked.
> 
> Temp at idle is between 39-42 C and while playing they hover between 55-60 C. It has spike to 66 but for less than a second so.
> 
> I haven't ran any stress test to check stability but have been playing Arma 3, and World of Tanks without issue.
> 
> Got some a new GPU coming along with a new power supply, so when I get the new stuff put in I will see if I can hit 4.5 and then stress it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can definitely go to 4.5. I 've gone to 4.5 IBT AVX Very High stable on my 8320 on the UD3P rev1.0 with about 1.39v (effective voltage inside windows). Yours, being an "e", should need even less. The motherboard can certainly do it.
Click to expand...

Voltage isn't the concern with the E models.

amperage will get out of hand before voltage will. I wouldn't push it more than 4.5 on that board.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You can definitely go to 4.5. I 've gone to 4.5 IBT AVX Very High stable on my 8320 on the UD3P rev1.0 with about 1.39v (effective voltage inside windows). Yours, being an "e", should need even less. The motherboard can certainly do it.


To get to 4.5 the UD3P 2.0 will need a BCLK increase to prevent the cold boot bug that happens when the multiplier is set to 22.5 or higher.

You should begin to notice throttling above 4.5. Run LinX at 2048 RAM size and compare the GFLOPs at 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, and 4.7 (if you plan to go that high). You should notice that 4.7 is lower than all the other results because of throttling. This is with APM off and strong airflow on the VRM sink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Voltage isn't the concern with the E models. amperage will get out of hand before voltage will. I wouldn't push it more than 4.5 on that board.


It depends on what your goal is. If it's to run full-throttle Prime or Linpack then 4.5 is about the limit, possibly 4.6.

However, Cinebench multi shows improvement at even 5 GHz. So, if one uses The Stilt's 2014 stability testing strategy one may be able to get 4.7 or so out of the board for normal workloads (not "power vampires"), provided one can cool the VRMs.

Since they run hot even at 4.4 with good airflow I suggest putting them under water if you plan to go for more than 4.5. I have been looking into what block would be suitable. There are a bunch of "universal" VRM blocks.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You can definitely go to 4.5. I 've gone to 4.5 IBT AVX Very High stable on my 8320 on the UD3P rev1.0 with about 1.39v (effective voltage inside windows). Yours, being an "e", should need even less. The motherboard can certainly do it.


Well currently I was able to get it to 4.4 with the vcore set to 1.4125 in the BIOS, and I will have to reverify what HW monitor is showing, but I am thinking it was 1.3902.

When I was fiddling with it before I guess I didn't have enough volts to it to be stable.

What was your temps if I may ask.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Voltage isn't the concern with the E models.
> 
> amperage will get out of hand before voltage will. I wouldn't push it more than 4.5 on that board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Well currently I was able to get it to 4.4 with the vcore set to 1.4125 in the BIOS, and I will have to reverify what HW monitor is showing, but I am thinking it was 1.3902.
> 
> When I was fiddling with it before I guess I didn't have enough volts to it to be stable.
> 
> What was your temps if I may ask.


You should have the LLC on medium. That is the most optimal setting for the UD3P. 4.4 should not require that much voltage. I would start testing 4.4 at 1.35V in BIOS and go from there. I also suggest using The Stilt's 2014 testing regime instead of full-throttle Prime.

For 4.5 you'll need somewhere between 1.385 and 1.41 in BIOS, probably. How effective your cooling is can make a big difference in what voltage you need.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Well currently I was able to get it to 4.4 with the vcore set to 1.4125 in the BIOS, and I will have to reverify what HW monitor is showing, but I am thinking it was 1.3902.
> 
> When I was fiddling with it before I guess I didn't have enough volts to it to be stable.
> 
> What was your temps if I may ask.


I don't remember, i did it briefely only to help a member here with the board. I normally run 4Ghz. But everything was below 60C (both the socket temp and core temp). This i remember clearly. If you have the rev2.0, pay attention to Superstition, he knows what he is talking about, he has experimented a lot with the motherboard. I have rev1.0 and i 've been over 4Ghz only twice, just out of curiocity and while trying to help a member that wanted to overclock.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Voltage isn't the concern with the E models.
> 
> amperage will get out of hand before voltage will. I wouldn't push it more than 4.5 on that board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> To get to 4.5 the UD3P 2.0 will need a BCLK increase to prevent the cold boot bug that happens when the multiplier is set to 22.5 or higher.
> 
> You should begin to notice throttling above 4.5. Run LinX at 2048 RAM size and compare the GFLOPs at 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, and 4.7 (if you plan to go that high). You should notice that 4.7 is lower than all the other results because of throttling. This is with APM off and strong airflow on the VRM sink.
> It depends on what your goal is. If it's to run full-throttle Prime or Linpack then 4.5 is about the limit, possibly 4.6.
> 
> However, Cinebench multi shows improvement at even 5 GHz. So, if one uses The Stilt's 2014 stability testing strategy one may be able to get 4.7 or so out of the board for normal workloads (not "power vampires"), provided one can cool the VRMs.
> 
> Since they run hot even at 4.4 with good airflow I suggest putting them under water if you plan to go for more than 4.5. I have been looking into what block would be suitable. There are a bunch of "universal" VRM blocks.


Seen these after my post lol.

This is for a gaming rig so idk how far I will be pushing everything. But really 4.5-4.6 was the max I was going to take it. I already have it water cooled ( AIO for the CPU) but I think I boogered but the spreading of the thermal paste so.

Also my BCLK is set to 210 with a multiplier of 21

As far as cooling the VRMs, for now I have no idea what I am going to do as this was suppose to be a "budget" friendly gaming rig lol. So I think I am going to limit to 4.5 then

But I will try what you are suggesting , as I am not looking for benchmark numbers or full throttle prime and linpack and whatnot, but a smooth as possible gaming experience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> You should have the LLC on medium. That is the most optimal setting for the UD3P. 4.4 should not require that much voltage. I would start testing 4.4 at 1.35V in BIOS and go from there. I also suggest using The Stilt's 2014 testing regime instead of full-throttle Prime.
> 
> For 4.5 you'll need somewhere between 1.385 and 1.41, probably.


I know I have the LLC on auto or whatever is by default in the BIOS, so I will change it and see how it does.

I have tried OC on 1.35 volts and couldn't get past 4.2 stable and 4.3 semi stable. I guess I am/was doing something wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't remember, i did it briefely only to help a member here with the board. I normally run 4Ghz. But everything was below 60C (both the socket temp and core temp). This i remember clearly. If you have the rev2.0, pay attention to Superstition, he knows what he is talking about, he has experimented a lot with the motherboard. I have rev1.0 and i 've been over 4Ghz only twice, just out of curiocity and while trying to help a member that wanted to overclock.


Alright. Just wondering. I am about 100% this is a REV 1.0 board. But it looks like I need to dig around some more


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@ just some guy..

post bios screen shots, and wait for the Gigabyte guys to show up.

first thing is first, you will be asked to reseat your cooler (no need to spread, a dot the size of a pea in the centre suffices and the heatsink spreads it for you)

next if you are still on windows 7, have you downloaded the hotfixes from the first page/post?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> This is for a gaming rig so idk how far I will be pushing everything. But really 4.5-4.6 was the max I was going to take it. I already have it water cooled but I think I boogered but the spreading of the thermal paste so.


Pay attention to your VRM temps with HWINFO64 and use The Stilt's 2014 testing method. It is posted in this topic and you can also go back through my posts if you want to find it. Another option is to use RealBench's encoding and heavy multitasking benchmarks. Run 5 rounds of those two. That's probably the most demanding real-world testing. However, Prime (per The Stilt's testing) is good for error-checking.

I'd start with these settings:

medium LLC
APM and C6 states off
22 multi
BCLK bumped to get to 4.5
1.39 vcore
1.25 NB core

Test your RAM with 8 instances of Memtest in Windows. Leave 1 GB free for the OS. Run this for two hours. If you want to find your optimal RAM settings you can use AIDA64's RAM tests in conjunction with Memtest but this is advanced. RAM optimization doesn't increase performance much.

If your RAM is stable then open LinX and look at your GFLOPS for 8 iterations at 2048 RAM size. Write that result down so you'll have a comparison. Then run three rounds of it at max RAM size and watch your VRM temp. Or, you can run Prime with The Stilt's 2014 methodology which is a more realistic load.

If you pass those then do the RealBench testing. Also run two rounds of Cinebench multi. This also provides a gauge of your actual performance. Cinebench is much less prone to throttling due to power load than LinX or Prime but it gives you an idea of how your performance scales with clocks since it keeps track of the result.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> I have tried OC on 1.35 volts and couldn't get past 4.2 stable and 4.3 semi stable. I guess I am/was doing something wrong
> Alright. Just wondering. I am about 100% this is a REV 1.0 board. But it looks like I need to dig around some more


I suppose you have BIOS F2G then? Hmmm...you may have trouble with that... Unfortunately it's the only that supports 8320E too... I don't know how it behaves with an "e". When i put my 8300, i had trouble overclocking. Fortunately, the 8300 is also supported in F1 BIOS and with that it worked like usual. Now i am running F2G, but with the 8320, that doesn't seem to have issues. But with the "e", you may encounter glitches, i don't know. My impression is that the 8300 with the F2G was behaving much like the rev2.0.

Anyway, Superstition knows about overclocking on this motherboard more than i do. All i can tell, is that the rev1.0 is certainly capable of going to 4.5. I 've gone to 4.7 without throttling, but had to abort stress test because my cooler couldn't cope with the heat. It's a matter of seeing how much power your chip needs for that clock... Some "e" models are a bit unfortunate, in that they overclock easily initially but then find a "wall", where they need a lot of voltage to go further up.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I suppose you have BIOS F2G then? Hmmm...you may have trouble with that... Unfortunately it's the only that supports 8320E too... I don't know how it behaves with an "e". When i put my 8300, i had trouble overclocking. Fortunately, the 8300 is also supported in F1 BIOS and with that it worked like usual. Now i am running F2G, but with the 8320, that doesn't seem to have issues. But with the "e", you may encounter glitches, i don't know. My impression is that the 8300 with the F2G was behaving much like the rev2.0.
> 
> Anyway, Superstition knows about overclocking on this motherboard more than i do. All i can tell, is that the rev1.0 is certainly capable of going to 4.5. I 've gone to 4.7 without throttling, but had to abort stress test because my cooler couldn't cope with the heat. It's a matter of seeing how much power your chip needs for that clock... Some "e" models are a bit unfortunate, in that they overclock easily initially but then find a "wall", where they need a lot of voltage to go further up.


They keys with the 2.0 board are:

VRM temp (watch it under heavy load to see how high it will go), strong airflow on the VRM heatsink
cold boot bug avoidance (need BCLK increase above a 22 multi... don't increase multi past 22)
checking for throttling when under full load
medium LLC
APM off
know that NB Core increases under load. Something like 1.25 in BIOS should be usually fine.
be sure you have the second BIOS revision


----------



## miklkit

@superstition
















Even I'm not that stupid.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @superstition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even I'm not that stupid.


stop trolling


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Pay attention to your VRM temps with HWINFO64 and use The Stilt's 2014 testing method. It is posted in this topic and you can also go back through my posts if you want to find it. Another option is to use RealBench's encoding and heavy multitasking benchmarks. Run 5 rounds of those two. That's probably the most demanding real-world testing. However, Prime (per The Stilt's testing) is good for error-checking.
> 
> I'd start with these settings:
> 
> medium LLC
> APM and C6 states off
> 22 multi
> BCLK bumped to get to 4.5
> 1.39 vcore
> 1.25 NB core
> 
> Test your RAM with 8 instances of Memtest in Windows. Leave 1 GB free for the OS. Run this for two hours. If you want to find your optimal RAM settings you can use AIDA64's RAM tests in conjunction with Memtest but this is advanced. RAM optimization doesn't increase performance much.
> 
> If your RAM is stable then open LinX and look at your GFLOPS for 8 iterations at 2048 RAM size. Write that result down so you'll have a comparison. Then run three rounds of it at max RAM size and watch your VRM temp. Or, you can run Prime with The Stilt's 2014 methodology which is a more realistic load.
> 
> If you pass those then do the RealBench testing. Also run two rounds of Cinebench multi. This also provides a gauge of your actual performance. Cinebench is much less prone to throttling due to power load than LinX or Prime but it gives you an idea of how your performance scales with clocks since it keeps track of the result.


Wow, sounds like I have only done it half assed or what I have done so far is just the tip of the ice berg.

Thanks man. I will go back and do those starting tonight. I really appreciate yours and everyones help,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I suppose you have BIOS F2G then? Hmmm...you may have trouble with that... Unfortunately it's the only that supports 8320E too... I don't know how it behaves with an "e". When i put my 8300, i had trouble overclocking. Fortunately, the 8300 is also supported in F1 BIOS and with that it worked like usual. Now i am running F2G, but with the 8320, that doesn't seem to have issues. But with the "e", you may encounter glitches, i don't know. My impression is that the 8300 with the F2G was behaving much like the rev2.0.
> 
> Anyway, Superstition knows about overclocking on this motherboard more than i do. All i can tell, is that the rev1.0 is certainly capable of going to 4.5. I 've gone to 4.7 without throttling, but had to abort stress test because my cooler couldn't cope with the heat. It's a matter of seeing how much power your chip needs for that clock... Some "e" models are a bit unfortunate, in that they overclock easily initially but then find a "wall", where they need a lot of voltage to go further up.


I am pretty sure its the F2G ( I am still pretty stupid as the Army didn't hit on this stuff and never really messed with computers in depth like this lol), but Yea I was reading about about oc the e version and figured I wouldn't push it much past 4.5/4.6, which is good considering the fact it has a factory clock of 3.2.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Wow, sounds like I have only done it half assed or what I have done so far is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Thanks man. I will go back and do those starting tonight. I really appreciate yours and everyones help,
> I am pretty sure its the F2G ( I am still pretty stupid as the Army didn't hit on this stuff and never really messed with computers in depth like this lol), but Yea I was reading about about oc the e version and figured I wouldn't push it much past 4.5/4.6, which is good considering the fact it has a factory clock of 3.2.


If you have the 1.0 board my advice should be taken with a grain of salt. I don't think it has the cold boot bug with the last BIOS version (the beta). So I would not increase the BCLK for the 1.0 board unless it also has the bug. Use the multiplier instead.

My hypothesis is that the bug was introduced because Gigabyte removed some components to cut costs. The Stilt mentioned this at one point but didn't specifically state what would be affected. However, he said he thinks the bug may be because of boot sequence programming error.

Also, as I recall, with the 2.0 board and a 1.25 NB Core I have 2133 9-11-10 1T RAM (16 GB two sticks) at 1.66V with a 2400 FSB speed and 2600 hypertransport speed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

eh....since when has the cold boot bug applied to anyone that isn't using subzero cooling? o.0


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh....since when has the cold boot bug applied to anyone that isn't using subzero cooling? o.0


The 2.0 board will not boot from power off if the multiplier is set past 22. It will happily boot with high multipliers directly from BIOS. Sadly, that doesn't mean one can get the boot failure BIOS screen and then continue onward. One has to save to the battery every time. So, to get to 4.5 or higher without wearing out your battery you need to increase the BCLK. The Stilt said he thinks this is due to boot sequence programming error.

I haven't done a lot of testing about it but it seems that increasing the BCLK just to get to 4.5 slightly hampers my RAM performance in AIDA testing versus using a 22.5 multi. But, I don't want to have to replace the battery a lot.


----------



## warpuck

My old lady has a choice between a hp 17" 5750m a 15.5' hp, 5750m touch screen or a 4.4 Ghz 8350 guess which one she prefers? When she went Vegas she said "I will just use my phone."


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> If you have the 1.0 board my advice should be taken with a grain of salt. I don't think it has the cold boot bug with the last BIOS version (the beta). So I would not increase the BCLK for the 1.0 board unless it also has the bug. Use the multiplier instead.
> 
> My hypothesis is that the bug was introduced because Gigabyte removed some components to cut costs. The Stilt mentioned this at one point but didn't specifically state what would be affected. However, he said he thinks the bug may be because of boot sequence programming error.


The F2G solves the "double boot" bug. With the 8320 i can go to 4.5 with multi only, but Cool N Quiet doesn't work normally. With the 8300, i had trouble going even to 4Ghz, as i was getting error screen (like the one you guys get in rev2), which i think is exactly because of what Stilt was saying: The BIOS sees that stock voltage is 1.16, thinks it's insufficient for 4Ghz, so it gives error. Which is why i reverted to BIOS F1 and with that i was able to go to 4Ghz without much trouble.

So, i am not sure what will happen with his 8320E, after all, we re talking about one buggy BIOS here, but if he sees he gets error screens past 4.4, it means, he needs to use BCLK , just like you described for rev2. Cooling VRM is always good of course. With the 8320 i went to 4.5 with LLC "normal" i think. It had some vdroop, but i was just testing, so i didn't care much about that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh....since when has the cold boot bug applied to anyone that isn't using subzero cooling? o.0
> 
> 
> 
> The 2.0 board will not boot from power off if the multiplier is set past 22. It will happily boot with high multipliers directly from BIOS. To get to 4.5 or higher you need to increase the BCLK. The Stilt said he thinks this is due to boot sequence programming error.
Click to expand...

that has absolutely nothing to do with cold boot bug that has been around long before these boards or processors that involves the cpu being at a subzero temp and failing to start.

this is why LN2 overclockers have a blow torch or two with them


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> If you have the 1.0 board my advice should be taken with a grain of salt. I don't think it has the cold boot bug with the last BIOS version (the beta). So I would not increase the BCLK for the 1.0 board unless it also has the bug. Use the multiplier instead.
> 
> My hypothesis is that the bug was introduced because Gigabyte removed some components to cut costs. The Stilt mentioned this at one point but didn't specifically state what would be affected. However, he said he thinks the bug may be because of boot sequence programming error.
> 
> Also, as I recall, with the 2.0 board and a 1.25 NB Core I have 2133 9-11-10 1T RAM (16 GB two sticks) at 1.66V with a 2400 FSB speed and 2600 hypertransport speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> If you have the 1.0 board my advice should be taken with a grain of salt. I don't think it has the cold boot bug with the last BIOS version (the beta). So I would not increase the BCLK for the 1.0 board unless it also has the bug. Use the multiplier instead.
> 
> My hypothesis is that the bug was introduced because Gigabyte removed some components to cut costs. The Stilt mentioned this at one point but didn't specifically state what would be affected. However, he said he thinks the bug may be because of boot sequence programming error.


I will tell you, I have read a lot and your
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The F2G solves the "double boot" bug. With the 8320 i can go to 4.5 with multi only, but Cool N Quiet doesn't work normally. With the 8300, i had trouble going even to 4Ghz, as i was getting error screen (like the one you guys get in rev2), which i think is exactly because of what Stilt was saying: The BIOS sees that stock voltage is 1.16, thinks it's insufficient for 4Ghz, so it gives error. Which is why i reverted to BIOS F1 and with that i was able to go to 4Ghz without much trouble.
> 
> So, i am not sure what will happen with his 8320E, after all, we re talking about one buggy BIOS here, but if he sees he gets error screens past 4.4, it means, he needs to use BCLK , just like you described for rev2. Cooling VRM is always good of course. With the 8320 i went to 4.5 with LLC "normal" i think. It had some vdroop, but i was just testing, so i didn't care much about that.


From what I am to understand the boot bug is when you turn on the rig, it comes on and then shuts off then boots up normally?

If so then yes I have that issue, but didn't do it till I OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ just some guy..
> 
> post bios screen shots, and wait for the Gigabyte guys to show up.
> 
> first thing is first, you will be asked to reseat your cooler (no need to spread, a dot the size of a pea in the centre suffices and the heatsink spreads it for you)
> 
> next if you are still on windows 7, have you downloaded the hotfixes from the first page/post?


My apologies, I missed this.

I was on windows 7, upgrade to 10 (yea I know not the best move but)

I will post pics of everything when I get home from work. When you see them try not to laugh too hard lol


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that has absolutely nothing to do with cold boot bug that has been around long before these boards or processors that involves the cpu being at a subzero temp and failing to start.
> 
> this is why LN2 overclockers have a blow torch or two with them


Obviously that is a different type of cold boot bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> From what I am to understand the boot bug is when you turn on the rig, it comes on and then shuts off then boots up normally?
> 
> If so then yes I have that issue.
> 
> So I will set the BCLK back to 200.


The BCLK isn't the cause of that if it's the bug I'm describing. It is caused by the multiplier being higher than 22. However, if you have the 1.0 board and the most recent BIOS for it you'll need to talk to Undervolter. He said the 1.0 board does not have the cold boot multiplier bug that the 2.0 board has.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> From what I am to understand the boot bug is when you turn on the rig, it comes on and then shuts off then boots up normally?


This "double boot" is supposed to be solved with F2G. But i guess it may be present with "e" CPUs! This BIOS is a bugfest!


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This "double boot" is supposed to be solved with F2G. But i guess it may be present with "e" CPUs! This BIOS is a bugfest!


Yay lol.

It didn't do it till I OC lol

OK, that will be it for now. I have learned new stuff in the past 30 minutes now it is time to apply it when I get home from work lol.

Thanks gents


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @ just some guy..
> 
> post bios screen shots, and wait for the Gigabyte guys to show up.
> 
> first thing is first, you will be asked to reseat your cooler (no need to spread, a dot the size of a pea in the centre suffices and the heatsink spreads it for you)
> 
> next if you are still on windows 7, have you downloaded the hotfixes from the first page/post?
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, I missed this.
> 
> I was on windows 7, upgrade to 10 (yea I know not the best move but)
> 
> I will post pics of everything when I get home from work. When you see them try not to laugh too hard lol
Click to expand...

you did the free upgrade? that in its self could be your starting issues right there.

as for pics, i promise you that in the history of this thread alone we have likely seen worse.

psst put a usb drive in the computer when in bios f12 should be take screen shot within uefi (its MUCH better than grainy cell pics)

psst #2 update your rig


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Obviously that is a different type of cold boot bug.
> The BCLK isn't the cause of that if it's the bug I'm describing. It is caused by the multiplier being higher than 22. However, if you have the 1.0 board and the most recent BIOS for it you'll need to talk to Undervolter. He said the 1.0 board does not have the cold boot multiplier bug that the 2.0 board has.


With the 8320 i 've gone to 4.5 with multi only both with F1 BIOS and with F2G. With the 8300 i couldn't go to 4Ghz with F2G, due to "error screen" after reboot, but i went with F1 BIOS. I haven't gone past 4Ghz with the 8300 though.

So, there *might* be a problem with the F2G similar to the problem you have in rev2.0, but not for all CPUs. My 8320 is unaffected. My 8300 seemed to have much trouble with that BIOS, but was working fine with F1. The F2G, was made mainly to support the "e" , so i don't know what he will encounter.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> From what I am to understand the boot bug is when you turn on the rig, it comes on and then shuts off then boots up normally?
> 
> If so then yes I have that issue.
> 
> So I will set the BCLK back to 200.
> My apologies, I missed this.
> 
> I was on windows 7, upgrade to 10 (yea I know not the best move but)
> 
> I will post pics of everything when I get home from work. When you see them try not to laugh too hard lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This "double boot" is supposed to be solved with F2G. But i guess it may be present with "e" CPUs! This BIOS is a bugfest!


As I understand it the "double boot" 1.0 board bug is not the same as the 2.0 board's multiplier cold boot bug - because the 2.0 won't boot after the boot failed screen. One has to go into the BIOS and specifically save the settings to battery. My impression of the double boot bug is that the board will boot without having to do that extra step. Is that correct?


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you did the free upgrade? that in its self could be your starting issues right there.
> 
> as for pics, i promise you that in the history of this thread alone we have likely seen worse.
> 
> psst put a usb drive in the computer when in bios f12 should be take screen shot within uefi (its MUCH better than grainy cell pics)
> 
> psst #2 update your rig


Well,that is a long story in itself, and actually the free upgrade to 10 has helped me tons. As far as BIOS setting being crap, well I guess since it runs decent it can't be that bad lol. But I will get on that tonight and post them up.

Also I do need to update my rig thread lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> As I understand it the "double boot" 1.0 board bug is not the same as the 2.0 board's multiplier cold boot bug - because the 2.0 won't boot after the boot failed screen. One has to go into the BIOS and specifically save the settings to battery. My impression of the double boot bug is that the board will boot without having to do that extra step. Is that correct?


FWIW I haven't taken it past 21 on the multi.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> FWIW I haven't taken it past 21 on the multi.


If your board can boot with a multiplier higher than 22 then you should use the multiplier, not the BCLK, to overclock.

If you plan to go to 4.5 or higher and the board has the cold boot multiplier bug then increase the multiplier to 22 and use BCLK to increase clocks past 4.4 GHz.

There is no benefit to increasing BCLK beyond working around the cold boot multiplier bug.

The Stilt said BCLK should not be changed from stock. The cold boot multiplier bug is the only exception I know of because there is simply no other way to work around the 2.0 board's issue otherwise, unless one is satisfied with saving to battery from BIOS every boot.

Overclocking FX should be done with the multiplier not the BCLK, except in this specific case. You can also increase the bus to 2400 and the hypertransport to 2600 to mimic the 990FX specs and the ratings for FX chips. Increasing the bus to that speed seems to have a very minor performance benefit for AIDA64 RAM tests.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> As I understand it the "double boot" 1.0 board bug is not the same as the 2.0 board's multiplier cold boot bug - because the 2.0 won't boot after the boot failed screen. One has to go into the BIOS and specifically save the settings to battery. My impression of the double boot bug is that the board will boot without having to do that extra step. Is that correct?


Correct. The double boot, happens with F1 like this: You press the power button, fans start to rev up, then stop for 1 second, then rev up again and then it continues to boot. You notice it if you have the case open and look at the fans. Otherwise you notice that "it takes too long to boot". In F2G this is largely solved. There is still a sort of moment of hesitation of the fan, but it's not like with F1 where you 'd see that for 1 second the fans would go dead.

The failure screen (a blue screen telling you to go to BIOS), i 've seen it with FX8300 and F2G, when i was trying to go to 4Ghz. I couldn't make it hit 4Ghz and i had to put F1 back to do it. I think that's the same bug you have in rev2. But i don't have it if i use F2G with 8320. Only with F2G and 8300.

EDIT: It's hilarious, but one could write an essay about the bugs of this motherboard (both revs). For example, while helping a guy with rev1 who wanted to go to 4.5 recently, i learnt of the "Cool N Quiet bug" (just named it like that). For example. I run overclocked at 4Ghz and Cool N Quiet works fine. At 4.5 though, it drops the frequency, but not the voltage! So for whatever reason, what works at 4Ghz, doesn't work at 4.5Ghz! It's crazy, but happened to both his board and mine.

Who knows how many more bugs there are hidden...


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> If your board can boot with a multiplier higher than 22 then you should use the multiplier, not the BCLK, to overclock.
> 
> If you plan to go to 4.5 or higher and the board has the cold boot multiplier bug then increase the multiplier to 22 and use BCLK to increase clocks past 4.4 GHz.
> 
> There is no benefit to increasing BCLK beyond working around the cold boot multiplier bug.
> 
> The Stilt said BCLK should not be changed from stock. The cold boot multiplier bug is the only exception I know of because there is simply no other way to work around the 2.0 board's issue otherwise, unless one is satisfied with saving to battery from BIOS every boot.
> 
> Overclocking FX should be done with the multiplier not the BCLK, except in this specific case. You can also increase the bus to 2400 and the hypertransport to 2600 to mimic the 990FX specs and the ratings for FX chips. Increasing the bus to that speed seems to have a very minor performance benefit for AIDA64 RAM tests.


10/4. Below is what I am at currently

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Correct. The double boot, happens with F1 like this: You press the power button, fans start to rev up, then stop for 1 second, then rev up again and then it continues to boot. You notice it if you have the case open and look at the fans. Otherwise you notice that "it takes too long to boot". In F2G this is largely solved. There is still a sort of moment of hesitation of the fan, but it's not like with F1 where you 'd see that for 1 second the fans would go dead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you did the free upgrade? that in its self could be your starting issues right there.
> 
> as for pics, i promise you that in the history of this thread alone we have likely seen worse.
> 
> psst put a usb drive in the computer when in bios f12 should be take screen shot within uefi (its MUCH better than grainy cell pics)
> 
> psst #2 update your rig


pictures as promised


----------



## Undervolter

^ BIOS "FB"? That's rev 2.0. Superstition is your man. He knows that revision in and out.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> ^ BIOS "FB"? That's rev 2.0. Superstition is your man. He knows that revision in and out.


Ok. Now the stupid question/ When you say BIOS FB, where did you see that at?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Ok. Now the stupid question/ When you say BIOS FB, where did you see that at?


First picture. That is the latest BIOS for the board.

try this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/56480#post_24744433


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> First picture. That is the latest BIOS for the board.
> 
> Try the stuff in these posts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/56480#post_24744433
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/56480#post_24744449


'

Herka derp now I see it.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> First picture. That is the latest BIOS for the board.
> 
> try this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/56480#post_24744433


5th picture down, do I need to enable anything else/


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> 5th picture down, do I need to enable anything else/


SVM shouldn't hurt anything as far as I know.

The others can be ignored for now. You can put HPM on though.

Here is that testing methodology I mentioned:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt in 2014*
> Also here is a reminder why Prime95 should not be used as a reference for stability when overclocked. It results significantly higher power draw and emitted thermal than any of the most stressful real world applications. If you still find it absolutely necessary to use Prime95 for stability testing please do it this way:
> 
> Run it on only two compute units at once (set the thread count to 4 and affinity accordingly) and decrease the cooling to simulate higher power dissipation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt in 2014*
> I usually set the voltage and clocks to the intended level an start encoding a MKV with X264 (which is the most stressful real world workload). After around 15 minutes of encoding I check where the temperatures have peaked. Once I have the temperature information available I start Prime95 Large FFT and set the thread count to four. Before starting the torture test I set the affinity to the compute units I am going to test during the run (i.e. cores 0-3 = CU0 & CU1). After starting the test I start reducing the fan rpm until the temperatures reach the same peak level they did during the X264 encode.
> 
> After you're confident that the CPU is stable, repeat the procedure for CU2 & CU3 (cores 4-7).
> 
> It takes twice the time the normal method does, but it won't molest your motherboard or CPU beyond the potential breaking point. Depending on the load line configuration I would recommend that you reduce the core voltage by 6.25 - 12.5mV during the test. Thats just to compensate the difference in load line effect (droop) you will have from the reduced load from running two compute units instead of all four at once.


However, if you plan to run full-throttle Prime then follow this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt 2015*
> If your CPU run optimally configured Prime95 for 1 hour without any errors, it is stable. If it is not, it means that either the conditions have changed or the instability is caused by another component (i.e motherboard VRM). All AMD 15h CPUs are L2 cache and temperature limited, nothing else. When the L2 cache is provided with sufficient voltage to stabilize it and the temperatures stay in control, the chip will be stable. For that same reason you want the temperatures to stay at the peak temperature, which is not possible with Linpack.
> 
> Set the FFT size to 768K - 896K and run the FFTs in place.
> 
> Once the temperature of the critical components (CPU & VRM) have reached their peak, run it for one hour. I´ll guarantee you that the CPU won´t be producing any errors in any scenario if it passes that, unless the operating conditions change (due power management intervention, higher temperatures or such).
> 
> In theory it would be possible to determine the stability of the CPU even in less time. One could poll the L2 cache status registers if any correctable or uncorrectable errors have occured. If not, the chip is stable. The L1I/D caches reach usually ~300MHz higher frequency than the L2 with the same voltage, and the cores usually are able to clock ~600MHz higher than the L2 caches. Most of the older Vishera cores could do > 5.3GHz with ~1.3V, the newer stuff can probably reach even higher (haven´t tried).
> 
> If the load-line isn´t properly adjusted, fluctuating voltage can cause the CPU to produce errors. In Linpack the CPU basically idles between the loops, so the voltage fluctuations can be much larger in those cases. Thats one of the reasons why Prime95 is a much better stability tester, when used properly.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Ok something is going on here. Its not taking the setting once the computer boots up


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Ok something is going on here. Its not taking the setting once the computer boots up


You been gigabitten.

Are you sure you are saving your settings ?


----------



## Just s0me guy

I am.

Once I reboot it is showing this message.

http://s1178.photobucket.com/user/2drz6/media/151229200019_zpsoprkngbx.png.html


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> I am.
> 
> Once I reboot it is showing this message.
> 
> http://s1178.photobucket.com/user/2drz6/media/151229200019_zpsoprkngbx.png.html


The settings you tried weren't stable.... back off on the clock or up voltages.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The settings you tried weren't stable.... back off on the clock or up voltages.


Here the kicker, I returned the setting to before (page or 2 before) and it did the same thing

If I am reading correctly, Windows 10 is not allowing the OC to go through. It returning it to the native setting


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The settings you tried weren't stable.... back off on the clock or up voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Here the kicker, I returned the setting to before (page or 2 before) and it did the same thing
Click to expand...

I'd think your voltage to the ram should be 1.65, might start there.


----------



## Just s0me guy

Well for whatever reason she is taking the BIOS OC settings now


----------



## Just s0me guy

Currently, it is not taking anything over 20 for the multiplier.

Edit- got it to take a 20.5 multiplier at 210 BCLK, on 1.39 vcore.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Currently, it is not taking anything over 20 for the multiplier.
> 
> Edit- got it to take a 20.5 multiplier at 210 BCLK, on 1.39 vcore.


The only reason to increase BCLK from stock is to go to go past 4.4 GHz (22 multiplier). There's no reason to increase the BCLK with anything less than a 22 multiplier.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have noticed with gigas is once you fail to post you have to reset to default settings f10 and reboot, then reapply oc settings ( you can iuse saved profiles ) or it wont post


I have never needed to do that to get the UD3P 2.0 to post, with either BIOS version. The board reverts to failsafe settings to give you the boot failed screen. So you go into the BIOS and make whatever changes you need to, save, and then boot.

Telling someone to wipe out all their settings every time _is_ bad advice. It's a waste of effort to have to change everything back to adjust one thing that's preventing proper booting.

The only time settings need to be wiped is when one has no choice but to reset the CMOS. This typically happens when RAM is below 1.65 or 1.6 volts or set too far out from what the board and/or RAM can handle. The board likes to prevent even the boot failed screen at 1.5V I've noticed. Even though it can run RAM at that voltage with stability if the RAM is not set right one doesn't get the boot failed screen and instead has to do a CMOS reset by bridging the motherboard pins. The RAM voltage issue is something I have seen with three different sets of RAM including one that is 1.35 stock, one that's 1.5 stock, and one that's 1.65 stock. Optimizing RAM settings is much easier with this board at 1.65V because the boot failure screen typically works. Other than CMOS resets BIOS updating is the only other time settings need to be wiped to default.

(For the cold boot multiplier bug you don't even need to make changes if you want to get to Windows and even run with stability. You just need to save. It will boot from BIOS with a multi higher than 22 happily. The problem, of course, is that if you don't want to have to save to battery each time you need to change the multi to 22.)


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The only reason to increase BCLK from stock is to go to go past 4.4 GHz (22 multiplier). There's no reason to increase the BCLK with anything less than a 22 multiplier.


Every time I set the multi to anything over 20.5, it would boot like it should and then when I pulled up, HWINFO, HWMonitor, CPU Z, and windows shows that the clock at stock speeds (3.2), and yes I was saving before restarting lol. But once I did 22, with a 205 (or even 200 BCLK) BCLK, it would either show stock speeds in the programs mention above, or it wouldn't post, which I was fighting before I went to bed. But got it to where I mentioned last post and called it a night once I got it to reboot. So I will go home and fiddle with it more tonight and see if I make any headway.


----------



## luxcro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Here is that testing methodology I mentioned:
> 
> However, if you plan to run full-throttle Prime then follow this:


if i plan to stress test using the 2015 method do i still need to set the affinity for the first two modules or do i run all four of them with the mentioned settings?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> To get to 4.5 the UD3P 2.0 will need a BCLK increase to prevent the cold boot bug that happens when the multiplier is set to 22.5 or higher.
> 
> You should begin to notice throttling above 4.5. Run LinX at 2048 RAM size and compare the GFLOPs at 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, and 4.7 (if you plan to go that high). You should notice that 4.7 is lower than all the other results because of throttling. This is with APM off and strong airflow on the VRM sink.
> It depends on what your goal is. If it's to run full-throttle Prime or Linpack then 4.5 is about the limit, possibly 4.6.
> 
> However, Cinebench multi shows improvement at even 5 GHz. So, if one uses The Stilt's 2014 stability testing strategy one may be able to get 4.7 or so out of the board for normal workloads (not "power vampires"), provided one can cool the VRMs.
> 
> Since they run hot even at 4.4 with good airflow I suggest putting them under water if you plan to go for more than 4.5. I have been looking into what block would be suitable. There are a bunch of "universal" VRM blocks.


Does increasing 1.8 nb voltage or vdda voltage not help sort out the cold boot issue?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Does increasing 1.8 nb voltage or vdda voltage not help sort out the cold boot issue?


The 2.0 board doesn't have manual adjustment settings for these things as far as I know. If something simple like northbridge voltage could be adjusted I would have done so. But it is a good suggestion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Every time I set the multi to anything over 20.5, it would boot like it should and then when I pulled up, HWINFO, HWMonitor, CPU Z, and windows shows that the clock at stock speeds (3.2), and yes I was saving before restarting lol. But once I did 22, with a 205 (or even 200 BCLK) BCLK, it would either show stock speeds in the programs mention above, or it wouldn't post, which I was fighting before I went to bed. But got it to where I mentioned last post and called it a night once I got it to reboot. So I will go home and fiddle with it more tonight and see if I make any headway.


Multiple people have reported that anything over 22 is the problem with this board. If you're having issues with a 22 multi it's probably something other than the boot bug.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luxcro*
> 
> if i plan to stress test using the 2015 method do i still need to set the affinity for the first two modules or do i run all four of them with the mentioned settings?


All you need to do is follow what The Stilt said in those posts. 2015 doesn't say anything about affinity and I believe I made it clear that the 2015 testing is full throttle Prime. Full throttle means all cores loaded at once. The only advantage to testing this way is that it's faster. It is a less realistic testing load so if your board throttles under Linpack-like artificial loads, like the 2.0 does above 4.5 or so, then you can limit your final overclock unnecessarily. The Stilt said his suggestion about using full Prime was posted because people frequently want to run full Prime (even if it's not necessary).


----------



## Just s0me guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If loading a saved profile is a waste of time I lol it takes ago of but 2 seconds. And I have noticed this issue ( needing to save bios to default. Restart and reapply your save profile across several board's not just the ud7. It would explain this magic cold boot issue no one else has heard of. Also I'll have to check when I get home to see if that board supports 9590s. Still on mobile but not so sick like yesterday. When I get home I'll look at some guys bios screens ( sorry sorry I could not get bear my pc yesterday )


I will post up what I currently have it at from messing with it last night.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The 2.0 board doesn't have manual adjustment settings for these things as far as I know. If something simple like northbridge voltage could be adjusted I would have done so. But it is a good suggestion.
> Multiple people have reported that anything over 22 is the problem with this board. If you're having issues with a 22 multi it's probably something other than the boot bug.


Alright. I will have some extra time to fiddle tonight since I dont work tomorrow


----------



## Disturbed117

Please stop with the Troll comments, and talk about blocking people.

If you feel a post is out of line, report it and move on.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> I will post up what I currently have it at from messing with it last night.
> Alright. I will have some extra time to fiddle tonight since I dont work tomorrow


In contrast Mega Man's "this magic cold boot issue no one else has heard of" there have been several people in this forum who have posted about the multiplier cold boot bug. Just because he doesn't know about it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

If someone thinks there is bad advice being given they have the choice of either providing a correction or staying quiet. Posting "I see bad advice but I won't tell anyone about it" is poor forum behavior.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> In contrast Mega Man's "this magic cold boot issue no one else has heard of" there have been several people in this forum who have posted about the multiplier cold boot bug. Just because he doesn't know about it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> If someone thinks there is bad advice being given they have the choice of either providing a correction or staying quiet. Posting "I see bad advice but I won't tell anyone about it" is poor forum behavior.


I can confirm this. One may call it many names, but there is a problem with the rev2. *iRUSH* was the first member who reported it. There is in the AMD motherboards section at least 1 (i think they are 2) threads about this with rev2 users. And i think it may be the same thing that i was having with rev1 F2G BIOS and FX8300. Although FX8320 is unaffected.

In the "AMD motherboards" section, The Stilt actually gave a very plausible explanation that the problem is with the POST order. I don't remember the details, but more or less, it's like this: The BIOS checks the stock VID. If it thinks it's enough for the clock, it boots normally. If not, you get a blue screen that says you have bad BIOS settings. More or less. I don't remember the whole think perfectly, but Stilt had written a very logical explanation.

*EDIT*: Here's one of the threads. *Bonami* actually at the end went Intel if i am not mistaken:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577652/970a-ud3p-fail-with-22-multi-but-never-with-21-at-any-voltage

*Stilt's* explanation (i am pretty sure he posted it again elsewhere more analytically):
Quote:


> Gigabyte most likely programs the voltage offsets in the very latest stages of POST.
> FX-8300 is one of the "energy efficient" models, which means that it´s base clock PState (P0) has low clocks and voltage (fuse). FX-8300 CPUs are rated for 3300MHz / 1.075V - 1.2875V (depending on leakage).
> 
> If Gigabyte programs the voltage offsets or fixed voltage values to the VRM controller in late stages of POST, it means that the CPU must be able to POST @ 4.4GHz with the default voltage of 1.075V - 1.2875V. Most likely that´s not going to happen rolleyessmileyanim.gif
> 
> So most likely it is just a one more addition to their bios bug fest.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I can confirm this. One may call it many names, but there is a problem with the rev2. iRUSH was the first member who reported it. There is in the AMD motherboards section at least 1 (i think they are 2) threads about this with rev2 users. And i think it may be the same thing that i was having with rev1 F2G BIOS and FX8300. Although FX8320 is unaffected.
> 
> In the "AMD motherboards" section, The Stilt actually gave a very plausible explanation that the problem is with the POST order. I don't remember the details, but more or less, it's like this: The BIOS checks the stock VID. If it thinks it's enough for the clock, it boots normally. If not, you get a blue screen that says you have bad BIOS settings. More or less. I don't remember the whole think perfectly, but Stilt had written a very logical explanation.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here's one of the threads. Bonami actually at the end went Intel if i am not mistaken:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577652/970a-ud3p-fail-with-22-multi-but-never-with-21-at-any-voltage
> 
> *Stilt's* explanation (i am pretty sure he posted it again elsewhere more analytically):


*Thank you.*


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> *Thank you.*


You 're welcome. It's just that i have a fairly good memory and since i have rev1, i am interested in how things go with this motherboard. Also because it's the most commoly recommended motherboard for budget overclockers. And to be honest, i i think my F2G BIOS on the rev1, behaves much like the rev2 (when i put the FX8300 i was getting bios failure message no matter what voltage i was setting). My 8300 came with stock voltage 1.16v which is pretty low and according to Stilt's theory, it would explain why i couldn't boot to 4Ghz, while my 8320 (with stock voltage 1.325v), has no problem with the same BIOS version. As soon as i flashed the F1 BIOS back, the 8300 went to 4Ghz with no problem. But i did the whole thing very hastily and frantically (just wanted to see what voltage needed for 4ghz), so i can't be 100% sure that it's the exact behaviour. I was just happy to see that with F1 it works normally and put the 8300 back in its box.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@just some guy

can you answer some questions? and try something?

you are running 16gb ram correct?

is the default speed 1333 or 1600?

set your bclk back to 200. with all ram slots filled you are not going to want to be messing with your bclk with your lack of experience (no offence intended, just genuine advice)

Turn turbo on (just the Turbo, leave C6 off) and match the multi to your base multi, switch Vcore to auto and see what it does.

IF it boots make sure you've got HWinfo installed and take note of your idle voltage and what happens to it when you put a load on your cpu (if it doesn't crash before that)

Despite what others has said about vdroop.. it isn't evil. certain chips will like vdroop certain chips even in the same model number will like vboost.

report back when you can, and i will see if i can see any other major issues (from a set of eyes used to asus albeit)

oh also, you prolly want to turn on HPC mode. might also want to reflash to make sure your not dealing with any bios going southness from failed overclocks


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You 're welcome. It's just that i have a fairly good memory and since i have rev1, i am interested in how things go with this motherboard. Also because it's the most commoly recommended motherboard for budget overclockers. And to be honest, i i think my F2G BIOS on the rev1, behaves much like the rev2 (when i put the FX8300 i was getting bios failure message no matter what voltage i was setting). My 8300 came with stock voltage 1.16v which is pretty low and according to Stilt's theory, it would explain why i couldn't boot to 4Ghz, while my 8320 (with stock voltage 1.325v), has no problem with the same BIOS version. As soon as i flashed the F1 BIOS back, the 8300 went to 4Ghz with no problem. But i did the whole thing very hastily and frantically (just wanted to see what voltage needed for 4ghz), so i can't be 100% sure that it's the exact behaviour. I was just happy to see that with F1 it works normally and put the 8300 back in its box.


that makes me think back to to the xp-barton days. the soyo kt880 bios set a maximum vcore based on the cpu.
after making changes above a certain point, it would fail to post. over time and swapping both xp bartons and the mobile versions in the board, i finally spotted the pattern. a pin mod solved the problem on both.

the good old days.









ud


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Despite what others has said about vdroop.. it isn't evil. certain chips will like vdroop certain chips even in the same model number will like vboost.


My testing had supported the use of medium LLC with the UD3P 2.0 board. Medium was found to be the optimal setting for another Gigabyte board in an article:

http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-rev-4-0-motherboard-review/4/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ron Perillo*
> As you can see, there is massive Vdroop under load and the MEDIUM LLC has the tightest range and is recommended when droops are preventing your stability.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luxcro*
> 
> if i plan to stress test using the 2015 method do i still need to set the affinity for the first two modules or do i run all four of them with the mentioned settings?
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is follow what The Stilt said in those posts. 2015 doesn't say anything about affinity and I believe I made it clear that the 2015 testing is full throttle Prime. Full throttle means all cores loaded at once. The only advantage to testing this way is that it's faster. It is a less realistic testing load so if your board throttles under Linpack-like artificial loads, like the 2.0 does above 4.5 or so, then you can limit your final overclock unnecessarily. The Stilt said his suggestion about using full Prime was posted because people frequently want to run full Prime (even if it's not necessary).
Click to expand...

i am so sick of hearing this realistic/unrealistic load junk, and not just from you but i see alot of people state it this way, now i do not in that statement argue with what i remember the stilt stating in any way. but here is why


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.*_
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...





as stated above you dont run prime or any other burn in program because of the 100% load, the 100% load does not find the issue because it is at 100%, but it does find the issue much much faster !!! this is again not due to it being at 100% but because it is at 100% rather then 50% you are doing more CALCULATIONS rather then less. that is what finds the issue quicker.

with that said the exception to this is if you are testing your cooling/max temp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> In contrast Mega Man's "this magic cold boot issue no one else has heard of" there have been several people in this forum who have posted about the multiplier cold boot bug. Just because he doesn't know about it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> If someone thinks there is bad advice being given they have the choice of either providing a correction or staying quiet. Posting "I see bad advice but I won't tell anyone about it" is poor forum behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm this. One may call it many names, but there is a problem with the rev2. *iRUSH* was the first member who reported it. There is in the AMD motherboards section at least 1 (i think they are 2) threads about this with rev2 users. And i think it may be the same thing that i was having with rev1 F2G BIOS and FX8300. Although FX8320 is unaffected.
> 
> In the "AMD motherboards" section, The Stilt actually gave a very plausible explanation that the problem is with the POST order. I don't remember the details, but more or less, it's like this: The BIOS checks the stock VID. If it thinks it's enough for the clock, it boots normally. If not, you get a blue screen that says you have bad BIOS settings. More or less. I don't remember the whole think perfectly, but Stilt had written a very logical explanation.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here's one of the threads. *Bonami* actually at the end went Intel if i am not mistaken:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577652/970a-ud3p-fail-with-22-multi-but-never-with-21-at-any-voltage
> 
> *Stilt's* explanation (i am pretty sure he posted it again elsewhere more analytically):
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte most likely programs the voltage offsets in the very latest stages of POST.
> FX-8300 is one of the "energy efficient" models, which means that it´s base clock PState (P0) has low clocks and voltage (fuse). FX-8300 CPUs are rated for 3300MHz / 1.075V - 1.2875V (depending on leakage).
> 
> If Gigabyte programs the voltage offsets or fixed voltage values to the VRM controller in late stages of POST, it means that the CPU must be able to POST @ 4.4GHz with the default voltage of 1.075V - 1.2875V. Most likely that´s not going to happen rolleyessmileyanim.gif
> 
> So most likely it is just a one more addition to their bios bug f1est.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

and thats fine, and may or may not be true, however as that would be the only mobo ever to need that from gigabyte i struggle to believe it, in a long line of mobos, with that said, yes gigabyte has had several issues esp with bios they shouldnt have had.... ever
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Despite what others has said about vdroop.. it isn't evil. certain chips will like vdroop certain chips even in the same model number will like vboost.
> 
> 
> 
> My testing had supported the use of medium LLC with the UD3P 2.0 board. Medium was found to be the optimal setting for another Gigabyte board in an article:
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-rev-4-0-motherboard-review/4/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ron Perillo*
> As you can see, there is massive Vdroop under load and the MEDIUM LLC has the tightest range and is recommended when droops are preventing your stability.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

another thing you should not do, how do you know what my needs for my oc are, i find high far better suited for me esp when you dont use a scope like you should and instead use some crappy pc program, ( rule one, dont trust software readouts )

@Just s0me guy from your old screens this is what i would do

can you verify stock ram volts/ timings

1.5v cl9 1600 ram ?

also i remember reading yesterday about SVM DO NOT enable it unless you virtualize, it does cost you performance if you dont know what that is, then you dont .

you screenshotted the status but not the voltage settings page - please screen shot that . on the older gigabyte bios board upping cpu pll to 2.695 seems to help


----------



## superstition222

I'm not sure your rant is about but I'll just follow The Stilt's advice, advice that I quoted directly from his posts:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt in 2014*
> Also here is a reminder why Prime95 should not be used as a reference for stability when overclocked. It results significantly higher power draw and emitted thermal than any of the most stressful real world applications. If you still find it absolutely necessary to use Prime95 for stability testing please do it this way:
> 
> Run it on only two compute units at once (set the thread count to 4 and affinity accordingly) and decrease the cooling to simulate higher power dissipation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt in 2014*
> I usually set the voltage and clocks to the intended level an start encoding a MKV with X264 (which is the most stressful real world workload). After around 15 minutes of encoding I check where the temperatures have peaked. Once I have the temperature information available I start Prime95 Large FFT and set the thread count to four. Before starting the torture test I set the affinity to the compute units I am going to test during the run (i.e. cores 0-3 = CU0 & CU1). After starting the test I start reducing the fan rpm until the temperatures reach the same peak level they did during the X264 encode.
> 
> After you're confident that the CPU is stable, repeat the procedure for CU2 & CU3 (cores 4-7).
> 
> It takes twice the time the normal method does, but it won't molest your motherboard or CPU beyond the potential breaking point. Depending on the load line configuration I would recommend that you reduce the core voltage by 6.25 - 12.5mV during the test. Thats just to compensate the difference in load line effect (droop) you will have from the reduced load from running two compute units instead of all four at once.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt 2015*
> If your CPU run optimally configured Prime95 for 1 hour without any errors, it is stable. If it is not, it means that either the conditions have changed or the instability is caused by another component (i.e motherboard VRM). All AMD 15h CPUs are L2 cache and temperature limited, nothing else. When the L2 cache is provided with sufficient voltage to stabilize it and the temperatures stay in control, the chip will be stable. For that same reason you want the temperatures to stay at the peak temperature, which is not possible with Linpack.
> 
> Set the FFT size to 768K - 896K and run the FFTs in place.
> 
> Once the temperature of the critical components (CPU & VRM) have reached their peak, run it for one hour. I´ll guarantee you that the CPU won´t be producing any errors in any scenario if it passes that, unless the operating conditions change (due power management intervention, higher temperatures or such).
> 
> In theory it would be possible to determine the stability of the CPU even in less time. One could poll the L2 cache status registers if any correctable or uncorrectable errors have occured. If not, the chip is stable. The L1I/D caches reach usually ~300MHz higher frequency than the L2 with the same voltage, and the cores usually are able to clock ~600MHz higher than the L2 caches. Most of the older Vishera cores could do > 5.3GHz with ~1.3V, the newer stuff can probably reach even higher (haven´t tried).
> 
> If the load-line isn´t properly adjusted, fluctuating voltage can cause the CPU to produce errors. In Linpack the CPU basically idles between the loops, so the voltage fluctuations can be much larger in those cases. Thats one of the reasons why Prime95 is a much better stability tester, when used properly.


----------



## Mega Man

did you even read the part i underlined, bolded, italics AND put into red? i dont understand what is not to get, and AGAIN i did not dispute the stilts testing methods, whether or not i agree is irrelevant to this conversation, nor have i made any comment regarding this, so you can continually post it [the stilts "method",] and it does not change what i said and commented about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luxcro*
> 
> if i plan to stress test using the 2015 method do i still need to set the affinity for the first two modules or do i run all four of them with the mentioned settings?
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is follow what The Stilt said in those posts. 2015 doesn't say anything about affinity and I believe I made it clear that the 2015 testing is full throttle Prime. Full throttle means all cores loaded at once. The only advantage to testing this way is that it's faster. It is a less realistic testing load so if your board throttles under Linpack-like artificial loads, like the 2.0 does above 4.5 or so, then you can limit your final overclock unnecessarily. The Stilt said his suggestion about using full Prime was posted because people frequently want to run full Prime (even if it's not necessary).
Click to expand...

i am talking about "realistic/unrealistic loads" which YOU *and* others ( esp recently ) keep throwing around as if it is pertinent to stability,
the % loaded a cpu is IS *NOT* pertinent to stability (which as you seem so keep to keep bring up " the stilt", the stilt DOES NOT say it does, YOU ( and others ) recently keep throwing around.)

i will minimize the size of the quote, that it seems you did not read, as i made the most pertinent part in red however the whole quote is a very great post pertaining to stability
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, *happen at any % of CPU usage.* The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. *Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat*. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
Click to expand...

ironically the last underline, underlines the stilts point about the l2 cache getting too hot and causing stability issues

i want to also explain why i keep saying " and others" i am not only pointing to you, i have seen a few other people stat it recently, and i have been lax about calling people out for it, which i will step up my efforts.

i dont want you to feel i am trying to pick on you. i am trying to show you why it is important to know that the % a cpu is loaded does not make a cpu any more or less unstable. a cpu is either stable or not, however the stress programs bring out the instability to view, you can run a cpu oc that is not stable. but that is a personal choice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you even read the part i underlined, bolded, italics AND put into red? i dont understand what is not to get, and AGAIN i did not dispute the stilts testing methods, whether or not i agree is irrelevant to this conversation, nor have i made any comment regarding this, so you can continually post it [the stilts "method",] and it does not change what i said and commented about.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luxcro*
> 
> if i plan to stress test using the 2015 method do i still need to set the affinity for the first two modules or do i run all four of them with the mentioned settings?
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is follow what The Stilt said in those posts. 2015 doesn't say anything about affinity and I believe I made it clear that the 2015 testing is full throttle Prime. Full throttle means all cores loaded at once. The only advantage to testing this way is that it's faster. It is a less realistic testing load so if your board throttles under Linpack-like artificial loads, like the 2.0 does above 4.5 or so, then you can limit your final overclock unnecessarily. The Stilt said his suggestion about using full Prime was posted because people frequently want to run full Prime (even if it's not necessary).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am talking about "realistic/unrealistic loads" which YOU *and* others ( esp recently ) keep throwing around as if it is pertinent to stability,
> the % loaded a cpu is IS *NOT* pertinent to stability (which as you seem so keep to keep bring up " the stilt", the stilt DOES NOT say it does, YOU ( and others ) recently keep throwing around.)
> 
> i will minimize the size of the quote, that it seems you did not read, as i made the most pertinent part in red however the whole quote is a very great post pertaining to stability
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, *happen at any % of CPU usage.* The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. *Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat*. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ironically the last underline, underlines the stilts point about the l2 cache getting too hot and causing stability issues
> 
> i want to also explain why i keep saying " and others" i am not only pointing to you, i have seen a few other people stat it recently, and i have been lax about calling people out for it, which i will step up my efforts.
> 
> i dont want you to feel i am trying to pick on you. i am trying to show you why it is important to know that the % a cpu is loaded does not make a cpu any more or less unstable. a cpu is either stable or not, however the stress programs bring out the instability to view, you can run a cpu oc that is not stable. but that is a personal choice.
Click to expand...

I'm not necessarily disagreeing, but I've ran an overclock that is 200 mhz higher than can produce the proper results in IBT for normal use for many months and never had a crash.

I'd be inclined to say that the demands of prime 95 or IBT AVX are well beyond the reality of my normal usage , but I don't do a lot of encoding , don't fold, etc. Other people's reality will be quite different. Crysis 3 , GTA 5 or the battlefield series are probably as tough as it gets for my rig.


----------



## Mega Man

and again that is fine, that is a personal choice, but you dont go about saying it is stable do you ? or you do qualify as you did above


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

stress stability programs don't catch everything.

like CSSorkin said, they are no where near his daily work load.

you generally have to do work on your computer to figure out if its actually stable for, for me its a BUTTLOAD of multi tasking.
it never really just one program in my work flow(for the computer audio editing and mixing)

if all you do is crunch numbers (like folding) than great prime and ibt should be a little over what your normal workload might be, but remember those programs run on pre aligned algorithms.
but, sometimes all it takes is something a little random to throw something out of whack and there is your stability problem.

as for "thestilt" method. its just heat.. pure and simply brutally focused raw heat. thats all it does. it doesn't test memory at all (as he mentioned best have something else for that)

its basically can your cores operate in the harshest conditions and have enough headroom to bump up the voltage when peak heat is reached(the hotter it gets the more voltage it requires to operate).

on a side note..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10014335 ugh.. i don't think i can get much more out of this card







1316 mhz core 1914(7656) mhz memory...

it eats up all of its 315w vbios power allotment, i knew i should have got a card with 2x 8pins rather than a 6 and an 8


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and again that is fine, that is a personal choice, but you dont go about saying it is stable do you ? or you do qualify as you did above


I rarely speak in absolutes so yes, I qualify most everything. I ran both of my 8350's for about a year at 5 ghz, I don't recall a crash on the GD - 80 rig at my daily settings. The CHV-Z rig would occasionally lock up/crash, but I would attribute that to a much more stressful overclock on the ram in that rig more than anything.
I would say this about my experiences with stress testing my sandy ivy and haswell chips vs the FX . It seems that with the FX I can get away with running overclocks that are quite a bit higher than what they can pass stress tests at , while the Intel's don't seem to be able to get away with that type of shenanigan. ( stress tests with the new avx2 intsruction sets on the DC rig excluded).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> stress stability programs don't catch everything.
> 
> like CSSorkin said, they are no where near his daily work load.
> 
> you generally have to do work on your computer to figure out if its actually stable for, for me its a BUTTLOAD of multi tasking.
> it never really just one program in my work flow(for the computer audio editing and mixing)
> 
> if all you do is crunch numbers (like folding) than great prime and ibt should be a little over what your normal workload might be, but remember those programs run on pre aligned algorithms.
> but, sometimes all it takes is something a little random to throw something out of whack and there is your stability problem.
> 
> as for "thestilt" method. its just heat.. pure and simply brutally focused raw heat. thats all it does. it doesn't test memory at all (as he mentioned best have something else for that)
> 
> its basically can your cores operate in the harshest conditions and have enough headroom to bump up the voltage when peak heat is reached(the hotter it gets the more voltage it requires to operate).


Stability is such a contentious subject , so dependent on perspective - I don't think I could call any of my systems 100 % stable - 99.9... maybe.
I respect both your opinions , and as always I have as much right ( and a greatly elevated ability ) to be wrong as anyone lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys, sorry for my late response but I've been really busy lately.
Thanks for the advice and input on the cooling part, i will consider them strongly when i buy my new cooler.

As for the stability goes, i agree with orkin and Flail here. I was stable at 4.8 GHz with 1.5 vcore in bios with high LLC that gave me 1.476 vcore in windows and 2600 MHz CPU/NB at 1.325 volts. I was stable for months and i could encode en render for more than 5 hours everyday.

Then i wanted to try Prime95 and IBT AVX just for the sake of it because people swear up and down by those programs. I was stable in Prime95 for and in IBT AVX and i did 20 runs on high settings. Than yesterday i wanted to play a game i crashed, no big deal it could be the Nvidia driver that caused it, restart and again crash. I set higher vcore in bios so i am around 1.488 vcore now in BIOS and i am stable again..

I had this several times when i was reaching for stability using programs like Prime95, IBT AVX, AIDA64 stability test, and found that i was stable in those programs but when i was doing something that REALLY taxes my system it crashed..

That is why i have my own stability testing method and its serving me well for over a year now, funny thing is is that people make fun of this on here while lots of people do it the same way if you read on the internet and even on this forum instead of exposing their systems to an unrealistic load which only puts a enormous heat on the system. Even more funny is that it all matters who it says it appears, i can recall a certain someone that called me out and make fun of me saying that i have my own stability method but when i read on this page that he is doing the same thing, than all of a sudden its an " personal choice" weird..

Moral of my story is, you simply loose stability the moment you start overclocking. The thing i learned as being an mechanic is that there is no such thing as 100% stability with electronic components, end of story. Even stock systems can be unstable sometimes and crash.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and thats fine, and may or may not be true, however as that would be the only mobo ever to need that from gigabyte i struggle to believe it, in a long line of mobos, with that said, yes gigabyte has had several issues esp with bios they shouldnt have had.... ever
> another thing you should not do, how do you know what my needs for my oc are, i find high far better suited for me esp when you dont use a scope like you should and instead use some crappy pc program, ( rule one, dont trust software readouts )


I was hesitant to believe iRUSH too, when he first posted something like "I can't overclock my 8320e" and thought "defective motherboard". Because being a user of rev1.0, where i booted to Windows even at 4.8 with simply multi, i had a hard time believing. Then he bought a 2nd UD3P rev2.0 and still had the same problem. Then Superstition, Bonami came. At which point, one must wonder.

1) Do they all have the same defective motherboard?
2) Why can't they overclock like in rev1.0?
3) What's the solution?

Knowing how buggy the rev1.0 BIOS is, at this point i have no trouble believing them. Even more so, because i can't fix their issue! The rev1, you raise the multi and go to 4.8 (stable or not is another matter). They can't. In rev1, if you go to 4.5 you lose Cool N Quiet, which works fine at 4Ghz.

At this point, i have arrived to believe, that Gigabyte sells the UD3P at such good price, because of the buggy BIOS. It's the only logical conclusion, because here, the UD3P costs just 3 euros more than the Asrock 970 Extreme3. The only explanation i find is that Gigabyte simply thinks "the BIOS is a mess, let's sell them at discounted price". In the rev1.0, the support for the "e" CPUs, is still done through a BETA Bios dating 1,5 years ago! I mean, even Asrock supports better its motherboards!

My 2 cents about stress testing.

1) I like the reasoning behind Raging Cane here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/60#post_22531179

2) Stilt's method is too much hassle for me (i don't want to memorize which FFTs i must use, put 2 at a time, check affinities etc). Long Prime testing has worked for me fine even on very cheap boards. Stilt's method is "too refined" and will not be followed by the "common mortal" that comes here and wants to overclock and doesn't even know what IBT is. Heck, it's too much for me too...

3) x264 on its own, isn't a good stability test, for the fact that is mainly an integer operation. I have posted more times in this forum the words of the x264 dev when asked about the boost that x264 would see from the introduction of CPUs with AVX and his words were "FPU only, thus junk".

4) If we accept that heat is what destabilizes a CPU, then it's better if you go with max heat (all cores on Prime at same time), so that you can be certain that you have an "all weather" stability test. I explain myself. x264 measured with killawatt, takes 20W less than Prime Blend (on my PCs). But: 1) who guarantees that you won't find another program harder than x264? Some swear by [email protected] or BOINC (never ran any of them). 2) Will your CPU reach same temps in winter and in summer? Certainly not if you live in an area with hot summers! So better have the +20W of Prime as "insurance". Meaning, if you managed to pass Prime95 in November, then you will likely be fine with x264 in August.

5) Many years ago, i was lazy and used x264 only as stress test, since x264 is what i mainly do with the PC. The PC would go on for 24h in Handbrake with no error. Then i bought Silent Hunter III. And i started getting CTDs. The crashes stopped once i used Prime95.

6) Even ambient temp begins to rise in a closed room after many hours of Prime (space heater effect). This on its turn, increases the temp inside the case and indirectly of the CPU. Which is why you see failures after many hours (see my signature).

Bottom line: If it ain't broke, don't fix it. There are probably more than 10 testing methods in the forum. If your PC stays stable with what you use, better stick with it.


----------



## Benjiw

I'm starting to get very bored of coming to forums these days as all it seems to be is smart people arguing over who is right and wrong like children.

I don't know why but the tech community as a whole is a very unsettling place to be. I've tried to get my gf to join here or LTT but she says she can't be bothered due to the reason above.

(I'm not excluded from the example given although recently I've decided not to bother getting involved. The 5ghz 24/7 thread is starting to look like a school yard scrap also.)


----------



## Disturbed117

Guys, Keep it clean.

No more Swearing, Insults, or inappropriate posts.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The 5ghz 24/7 thread is starting to look like a school yard scrap also.)


Oh well, I'm still fresh off that scrutiny.

I esp like the way someone talks about "people going over the rules" when it's obviously flawed and very easy to do and the same guy easily fooled as he doesn't even have an idea about the issue being raised.









Anyway guys, since the Sarge may not be around to greet everyone the earliest, I'll be the first to.

Happy new year guys. Still an hour to go in my loc. But yeah,


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Guys, Keep it clean.
> No more Swearing, Insults, or inappropriate posts.


Sorry, my statement was true however so I don't apologise for that. The swearing was due to me being from the north west of England.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh well, I'm still fresh off that scrutiny.
> 
> I esp like the way someone talks about "people going over the rules" when it's obviously flawed and very easy to do and the same guy easily fooled as he doesn't even have an idea about the issue being raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway guys, since the Sarge may not be around to greet everyone the earliest, I'll be the first to.
> 
> Happy new year guys. Still an hour to go in my loc. But yeah,


Then what testing method would you suggest that didn't take hours and showed a pass dialogue box at the end so it hasn't been tampered with?

That thread used to be great but now it's just a bunch of guys arguing over the same thing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then what testing method would you suggest that didn't take hours and showed a pass dialogue box at the end so it hasn't been tampered with?
> 
> That thread used to be great but now it's just a bunch of guys arguing over the same thing.


Well, take it like this, FX, IBT AVX on the OP is fine.

For post-Ivy Intel, it simply won't run.

Prime 28.7 is Overkill and is faster than IBT AVX to burn the CPU and BSOD on boarderline stability. But yes, it's very unrealistic load. Purely a cooling capability testing if you can last a minute of it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

For all of you Noctura guys

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583984/noctua-noctua-introduces-chromax-accessories

Finally color options for the fans!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For all of you Noctura guys
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583984/noctua-noctua-introduces-chromax-accessories
> 
> Finally color options for the fans!


Isn't it Noctuna ? the fish of the night??? lol

Glad to see this development


----------



## mus1mus

Ewwness.

This is a better trend it seems....

http://m.hexus.net/tech/news/mainboard/89204-asus-rog-announces-rog-maximus-viii-formula-mainboard/

For some.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For all of you Noctura guys
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583984/noctua-noctua-introduces-chromax-accessories
> 
> Finally color options for the fans!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it Noctuna ? the fish of the night??? lol
> 
> Glad to see this development
Click to expand...

LOL oops don't know where that r came from.. and TBH I think they need to change the name now to Noctuna... lol


----------



## Just s0me guy

Just got a chance to start messing with it again today.

I l;loaded optimized setting from scratch-

Set my VCORE to 1.4

Multiplier set to 22

Turned off most of the power saving stuff, but turned on HPC.

Now everything booted up, and is running ( as I am currently on the rig in question typing this) but my CPU is being throttled and only using 70% of the 4.4 ( so 3.13)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Just got a chance to start messing with it again today.
> 
> I l;loaded optimized setting from scratch-
> 
> Set my VCORE to 1.4
> 
> Multiplier set to 22
> 
> Turned off most of the power saving stuff, but turned on HPC.
> 
> Now everything booted up, and is running ( as I am currently on the rig in question typing this) but my CPU is being throttled and only using 70% of the 4.4 ( so 3.13)


Maybe try to put a fan to blow on the VRM? The rev2 seems to have more easily overheating VRM. Or remove the side panel of the case and see if that helps avoid the throttling (which would confirm that you need a fan).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> For all of you Noctura guys
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583984/noctua-noctua-introduces-chromax-accessories
> 
> Finally color options for the fans!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it Noctuna ? the fish of the night??? lol
> 
> Glad to see this development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL oops don't know where that r came from.. and TBH I think they need to change the name now to Noctuna... lol
Click to expand...

Definitely has more pizzazz than Noctua


----------



## The Stilt

It should be rather easy to test if my theory about the Gigabyte "high multiplier boot" issue is related to the VRM controller programming sequence / ordering. Gigabyte most likely leaves the CPU PStates alone (as they should) and perform the voltage adjustments by using either the "Gamer Command" or VID offset function available on these VRM controllers.

If someone wants to test:

- Determine the maximum multiplier the board is able to boot up with (Turbo disabled)
- Increase the multiplier by 1x over the maximum bootable multiplier and reduce the REFCLK to 185-190MHz from 200MHz, save the settings and boot to Windows
- In Windows increase the P0 PState voltage by 100mV (MSR C0010066 for FX-83xx models) and reboot the system back to bios (warm reboot, software)
- Without touching any of the other settings, increase the REFCLK back to 200MHz and save the changes.
- Does the system boot up without issues or hang in the same way as before?

Ensure that the voltage / offset set in bios added to the increased VID (modified P0) does not result in excessively high voltage when combined!

Before doing any of this, check if a small change in REFCLK (to either direction) causes the board to shut down and restart (cold reset) or just restart (warm reset) upon saving the changes. If it does perform a cold reset, then the test is not going to work.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Just got a chance to start messing with it again today.
> 
> I l;loaded optimized setting from scratch-
> 
> Set my VCORE to 1.4
> 
> Multiplier set to 22
> 
> Turned off most of the power saving stuff, but turned on HPC.
> 
> Now everything booted up, and is running ( as I am currently on the rig in question typing this) but my CPU is being throttled and only using 70% of the 4.4 ( so 3.13)


this doesn't make much sense

is it booting at 4.4 or 3.2? and then when you start doing something more than web surfing does it go from 4.4 to 3.2 or was it booted at 3.2?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It should be rather easy to test if my theory about the Gigabyte "high multiplier boot" issue is related to the VRM controller programming sequence / ordering. Gigabyte most likely leaves the CPU PStates alone (as they should) and perform the voltage adjustments by using either the "Gamer Command" or VID offset function available on these VRM controllers.
> 
> If someone wants to test:
> 
> - Determine the maximum multiplier the board is able to boot up with (Turbo disabled)
> - Increase the multiplier by 1x over the maximum bootable multiplier and reduce the REFCLK to 185-190MHz from 200MHz, save the settings and boot to Windows
> - In Windows increase the P0 PState voltage by 100mV (MSR C0010066 for FX-83xx models) and reboot the system back to bios (warm reboot, software)
> - Without touching any of the other settings, increase the REFCLK back to 200MHz and save the changes.
> - Does the system boot up without issues or hang in the same way as before?
> 
> Ensure that the voltage / offset set in bios added to the increased VID (modified P0) does not result in excessively high voltage when combined!
> 
> Before doing any of this, check if a small change in REFCLK (to either direction) causes the board to shut down and restart (cold reset) or just restart (warm reset) upon saving the changes. If it does perform a cold reset, then the test is not going to work.


Thanks for taking the time to write this up. As soon as I get my radiator situation sorted I'll try it. I haven't been using my machine because of tinnitus. I need to get the external rad.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just s0me guy*
> 
> Just got a chance to start messing with it again today.
> 
> I l;loaded optimized setting from scratch-
> 
> Set my VCORE to 1.4
> 
> Multiplier set to 22
> 
> Turned off most of the power saving stuff, but turned on HPC.
> 
> Now everything booted up, and is running ( as I am currently on the rig in question typing this) but my CPU is being throttled and only using 70% of the 4.4 ( so 3.13)


Turn off all the power saving stuff, especially APM. The fact that you were able to successfully boot is most likely due to the increase in core voltage. Once you get a better idea about your settings you can work on turning some of the power management back on. However, you'll not want to turn on APM with an E model chip because of excessive throttling (which shows up even in a Cinebench multithread test). I don't know of any way around that problem but someone may.

What CPU cooler are you using and what are your temperatures for the CPU, northbridge, and VRMs in HWINFO64 (sensors panel)? Also, what voltages do you have under load for the northbridge and the CPU?

Undervolter is correct about the VRM fan, too. It is absolutely essential that you have strong airflow on the VRM sink with a 22 multi when putting the CPU under a strong load. Also, be sure to have the LLC set to Medium.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 2) Stilt's method is too much hassle for me (i don't want to memorize which FFTs i must use, put 2 at a time, check affinities etc). Long Prime testing has worked for me fine even on very cheap boards. Stilt's method is "too refined" and will not be followed by the "common mortal" that comes here and wants to overclock and doesn't even know what IBT is. Heck, it's too much for me too...


His 2015 Prime testing method is really simple. Heat up your system and room to the highest temperature they will get to (which takes care of the ambient rise problem you mentioned) and then run Prime for one hour with that specific range of FFTs, in place.

Aside from testing RAM with 8 instances of Memtest (which benefits from long runs apparently), this seems like a more efficient way to determine stability than running 24 hours of Prime or the like.

Of course, GPU heat spilling into the case might cause an issue as well as a strained PSU. I suppose one could get CPU instability due to having, for instance, two 390X GPUs running with non-blower air coolers, from excessive case heating or PSU strain. Some use Prime with Furmark to test for this. I don't know how wise that is as a strategy but one article was written that said that is what he uses as a replacement for the old 24 hours of Prime strategy. I suppose if one is using the GPUs really heavily (like for mining) then Furmark probably is a good addition to the testing.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> His 2015 Prime testing method is really simple. Heat up your system and room to the highest temperature they will get to (which takes care of the ambient rise problem you mentioned) and then run Prime for one hour with that specific range of FFTs, in place.
> 
> Aside from testing RAM with 8 instances of Memtest (which benefits from long runs apparently), this seems like a more efficient way to determine stability than running 24 hours of Prime or the like.
> 
> Of course, GPU heat spilling into the case might cause an issue as well as a strained PSU. I suppose one could get CPU instability due to having, for instance, two 390X GPUs running with non-blower air coolers, from excessive case heating or PSU strain. Some use Prime with Furmark to test for this. I don't know how wise that is as a strategy but one article was written that said that is what he uses as a replacement for the old 24 hours of Prime strategy. I suppose if one is using the GPUs really heavily (like for mining) then Furmark probably is a good addition to the testing.


Dear Superstition. I can see the benefits of Stilt's method for people who strive for high overclocks. But i am not that much into tinkering with PCs anymore. I am "almost retired" as a PC "enthusiast". I only run at 4Ghz, so it's not like my motherboards will explode if i do the "normal" Prime routine. I do a pass in IBT AVX Very High and then 10-12h Prime with custom RAM (50% of total). The best i can do, is write down Stilt's recommended FFT values and use them with "in place" instead. Doing 2 cores at a time, setting affinities, checking what temperature is reached, goes beyond my tolerance threshold. I would probably do that if i were a teenager, when i didn't mind reinstalling Windows every 2 days. But now i just want the PC to function without me babysitting it. So next time i will run Prime, if i remember it, i will go find the text file where i wrote the FFT values and use them. If not, oh well...

I think it's much simpler to just use Prime95 normally (on all cores), preferably adding the 7xx-9xx values and "in place" and let it do its thing. The +20W margin will take care of the rest, without me playing with core affinities, taking 2 cores at a time or having to make my ambient temp an oven in the middle of winter (in summer, the PC can often be video encoding with air conditioning shut off, while i am at work and external ambient temps here can reach 38C (actually even more in bad days) with internal ambient at about 30-32C. Only when i go back home and switch air conditioning on, the PC can feel a relief).

What if my motherboard dies while "punishing" it with Prime95 on all cores? Well, that's what spare parts are for... I have now in total 8 AM3+ motherboards and a spare 8300 in case the 8320 dies too. I just can't do all that hassle just to stress test. I won't do the 24h routine, but a 10h-12h after IBT, now with the best FFT values, will suffice.

P.S.: Most overclockers here, actually enjoy all the overclocking procedure, like modding their case, tidying up things, manually working inside the case, their rads, etc. I can understand that. I wasn't much like that, ever. I was more of software enthusiast than hardware. The FX is the 1st CPU i use overclocked (even though i did have 1090T which was unlocked). My preferred "enjoyable" PC tinkering activity ever since i was teenager, was fiddling with security software. I came to this forum, only because i 've stopped using antivirus for some years now and a general PC forum was the next best thing for watching a bit what's going on in the PC world. It's not like i was ever an enthusiast of the level that most people in this thread are. I mostly enjoy using computers, but i don't like babysitting them too much. My main effort over the years, was to run junk-free Windows installations.


----------



## superstition222

I think you misunderstood the point of my post. It was not to suggest that you use the 2014 methodology. It was to suggest that one hour of Prime using his FFT suggestion seems like a quick and easy way to test — the thing you said you're looking for.


----------



## miklkit

But but but.........What about Cinebench?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> But but but.........What about Cinebench?


Cinebench is useful for a few things:

1) Comparing performance with APM on and with it off. With an E chip APM really kills multithreaded performance with an overclocked chip. Cinebench can show this rather well.

2) Checking basic system performance without the stress of LinX. I like to look at LinX GFLOPs (set to 2048 size for the speed) and the Cinebench multi score. There is probably a more optimal approach but this is what I've discovered with trial and error so far.

3) Optimizing settings to favor single core performance at the expense of multithreaded performance (like comparing having fewer modules or cores enabled but higher clocks, or turbo overclocking). This might be a useful strategy for dealing with MMOs, RTS, and other minimally threaded games, to boost minimum framerates - particularly for those without hardware that can run their FX chips at the highest speeds when fully-enabled. However, if Cinebench is highly FPU dependent then it wouldn't be the greatest test to compare with because of the fewer FPU cores in FX. One might not see, for instance, how well turning on "one core per module" works versus disabling modules - for programs that stress integer more. I don't know what the ratio is for Cinebench, in terms of integer to FPU.

4) A next step in stability testing beyond getting into Windows successfully, prior to something heavier. If Cinbench multi can be run a few times without a problem but one gets an error or crash with LinX or Prime then that is useful to know. If Cinebench freezes then you know you have a bigger problem. Cinebench multi, as I recall, is more stressful than the benchmark in CPU-Z.

I may have forgotten some other points. I don't know how good its OpenGL test is for gauging the effect of overclocks for gaming. I assume it doesn't tell all that much.


----------



## miklkit

I have had some setups that would not pass any real stress test that flew in Cinebench. It is useless for testing system stability.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

So i've got me an idea i'd like some help with maybe testing to get more data on the fact.

3dmark's API test is a curious thing to me. it occurred to me that i should test the effect of the Cpu/nb and HT overclocking on API draw call.

the idea being the faster the cpu can send the gpu the data might alleviate some of the silly unoptimized gaming bottleneck we FX users sometimes run into (at-least in single card situations, multi card seems to be a different game)

now me asking for this to be tested, i'm not expecting everyone to respond and i'm kinda hoping everybody doesn't... I want to be more focused on HT benifet (if any in this application) from rather experienced tertiary bus over clockers. (mega I'm looking at you







) that know how to make sure their above stock HT overclock are at-least mostly stable. Higher NB overclocks are welcome and recommended.

but having all that said, having results from average nb/ht overclocks can add to the baseline

if you do decide to test something out do please give details of frequency and voltages used along with the links to the scores. I'm not sure if the Feature Api test is in the 3dmark free edition as i've got paid for edition.

for some context, I stumbled on a utility for one of my mods in FO4 that gave me a FPS like Drawcall counter, and noticed this counter reaching the same point in game as where the api test starts to stutter (give or take 10-15 fps) the game in my moderately modded state(approx 22-27 mods) doesn't seem to ask for that much more draw calls then my CPU can handle smoothly, hence the reason to look back into HT OCs, the abilty to handle only 2000 extra draw calls might mean the differnce between 70-90 fps and 40-60 fps. (40-60 fps being the average 2400/2600 set up)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> So i've got me an idea i'd like some help with maybe testing to get more data on the fact.
> 
> 3dmark's API test is a curious thing to me. it occurred to me that i should test the effect of the Cpu/nb and HT overclocking on API draw call.
> 
> the idea being the faster the cpu can send the gpu the data might alleviate some of the silly unoptimized gaming bottleneck we FX users sometimes run into (at-least in single card situations, multi card seems to be a different game)
> 
> now me asking for this to be tested, i'm not expecting everyone to respond and i'm kinda hoping everybody doesn't... I want to be more focused on HT benifet (if any in this application) from rather experienced tertiary bus over clockers. (mega I'm looking at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that know how to make sure their above stock HT overclock are at-least mostly stable. Higher NB overclocks are welcome and recommended.
> 
> but having all that said, having results from average nb/ht overclocks can add to the baseline
> 
> if you do decide to test something out do please give details of frequency and voltages used along with the links to the scores. I'm not sure if the Feature Api test is in the 3dmark free edition as i've got paid for edition.
> 
> for some context, I stumbled on a utility for one of my mods in FO4 that gave me a FPS like Drawcall counter, and noticed this counter reaching the same point in game as where the api test starts to stutter (give or take 10-15 fps) the game in my moderately modded state(approx 22-27 mods) doesn't seem to ask for that much more draw calls then my CPU can handle smoothly, hence the reason to look back into HT OCs, the abilty to handle only 2000 extra draw calls might mean the differnce between 70-90 fps and 40-60 fps. (40-60 fps being the average 2400/2600 set up)


2200/2400

2400/2400

2600/2600


If that's not what you had in mind, let me know.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So i've got me an idea i'd like some help with maybe testing to get more data on the fact.
> 
> 3dmark's API test is a curious thing to me. it occurred to me that i should test the effect of the Cpu/nb and HT overclocking on API draw call.
> 
> the idea being the faster the cpu can send the gpu the data might alleviate some of the silly unoptimized gaming bottleneck we FX users sometimes run into (at-least in single card situations, multi card seems to be a different game)
> 
> now me asking for this to be tested, i'm not expecting everyone to respond and i'm kinda hoping everybody doesn't... I want to be more focused on HT benifet (if any in this application) from rather experienced tertiary bus over clockers. (mega I'm looking at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that know how to make sure their above stock HT overclock are at-least mostly stable. Higher NB overclocks are welcome and recommended.
> 
> but having all that said, having results from average nb/ht overclocks can add to the baseline
> 
> if you do decide to test something out do please give details of frequency and voltages used along with the links to the scores. I'm not sure if the Feature Api test is in the 3dmark free edition as i've got paid for edition.
> 
> for some context, I stumbled on a utility for one of my mods in FO4 that gave me a FPS like Drawcall counter, and noticed this counter reaching the same point in game as where the api test starts to stutter (give or take 10-15 fps) the game in my moderately modded state(approx 22-27 mods) doesn't seem to ask for that much more draw calls then my CPU can handle smoothly, hence the reason to look back into HT OCs, the abilty to handle only 2000 extra draw calls might mean the differnce between 70-90 fps and 40-60 fps. (40-60 fps being the average 2400/2600 set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2200/2400
> 
> 2400/2400
> 
> 2600/2600
> 
> 
> If that's not what you had in mind, let me know.
Click to expand...

Perfect! i'm going to assume you didn't have to change your core clock speed at all. (doesn't seem like those are FSB clocked ranges)

your results mirror pretty much mine that i did initially setting this cpu up in terms of gains per stepping so to speak.

now quantifying all these results into an average or tangible score might be tough LOL but it seems like i might be on to something... now quantifying its benefit beyond stock settings might also be tough due to the nature of testing it.

the 3d mark results don't really give you a reference. the benchmark just seems to stop for me when the dips under 30fps , while the range i'm focusing on is in the 50ps-90fps range during the bench mark.

i may ask you to run them again at some point to get some screen shots incrementally at FPS intervals but at this point in time i'm not sure i will have a use for that data,

I've also have got to make sure that vsync is forced off fully. as i didn't get FPS exceeding 144 (yes vsync effects all things 3dmark







)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So i've got me an idea i'd like some help with maybe testing to get more data on the fact.
> 
> 3dmark's API test is a curious thing to me. it occurred to me that i should test the effect of the Cpu/nb and HT overclocking on API draw call.
> 
> the idea being the faster the cpu can send the gpu the data might alleviate some of the silly unoptimized gaming bottleneck we FX users sometimes run into (at-least in single card situations, multi card seems to be a different game)
> 
> now me asking for this to be tested, i'm not expecting everyone to respond and i'm kinda hoping everybody doesn't... I want to be more focused on HT benifet (if any in this application) from rather experienced tertiary bus over clockers. (mega I'm looking at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that know how to make sure their above stock HT overclock are at-least mostly stable. Higher NB overclocks are welcome and recommended.
> 
> but having all that said, having results from average nb/ht overclocks can add to the baseline
> 
> if you do decide to test something out do please give details of frequency and voltages used along with the links to the scores. I'm not sure if the Feature Api test is in the 3dmark free edition as i've got paid for edition.
> 
> for some context, I stumbled on a utility for one of my mods in FO4 that gave me a FPS like Drawcall counter, and noticed this counter reaching the same point in game as where the api test starts to stutter (give or take 10-15 fps) the game in my moderately modded state(approx 22-27 mods) doesn't seem to ask for that much more draw calls then my CPU can handle smoothly, hence the reason to look back into HT OCs, the abilty to handle only 2000 extra draw calls might mean the differnce between 70-90 fps and 40-60 fps. (40-60 fps being the average 2400/2600 set up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2200/2400
> 
> 2400/2400
> 
> 2600/2600
> 
> 
> If that's not what you had in mind, let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect! i'm going to assume you didn't have to change your core clock speed at all. (doesn't seem like those are FSB clocked ranges)
> 
> your results mirror pretty much mine that i did initially setting this cpu up in terms of gains per stepping so to speak.
> 
> now quantifying all these results into an average or tangible score might be tough LOL but it seems like i might be on to something... now quantifying its benefit beyond stock settings might also be tough due to the nature of testing it.
Click to expand...

Same everything except what has already been disclosed. 4.9 ghz cpu


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have had some setups that would not pass any real stress test that flew in Cinebench. It is useless for testing system stability.


I'll second that, Cinebench is fine for seeing how your overclock performs but says b*gger all about your stability. Also to get those higher scores there are several "tips" that can be used to gain a higher score.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I think you misunderstood the point of my post. It was not to suggest that you use the 2014 methodology. It was to suggest that one hour of Prime using his FFT suggestion seems like a quick and easy way to test - the thing you said you're looking for.


Oh, right, i didn't realise that there are "yearly editions" of the stress testing method. I thought it was all in the same method. Well, i guess i could try the 1h test. Next time i want to stress test, i will first make sure i am slightly unstable. Then i will run 1h with the in place 760K-whatever the other limit was. If within the 1h i get Prime error, then i will trust it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have had some setups that would not pass any real stress test that flew in Cinebench. It is useless for testing system stability.


I think you misread my post. I never said it is a final stability test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition*
> 4) A next step in stability testing beyond getting into Windows successfully, *prior to something heavier*. If Cinbench multi can be run a few times without a problem but one gets an error or crash with LinX or Prime then that is useful to know. If Cinebench freezes then you know you have a bigger problem. Cinebench multi, as I recall, is more stressful than the benchmark in CPU-Z.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh, right, i didn't realise that there are "yearly editions" of the stress testing method. I thought it was all in the same method.


I happened upon the 2014 methodology on another forum during a search for other information. It seems particularly useful for someone like me who has a motherboard that throttles under artificially heavy loads who wants to get the maximum overclock they can for real work, someone who is heat limited but wants a maximum gaming overclock, or someone who wants to overclock for gaming with a board that has weak VRMs. For people doing folding or some other heavy CPU work then its advantage is probably not as high.


----------



## Benjiw




----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*


Wake up. It's Christmas Eve for crying out loud!


















I am heat limited.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake up. It's Christmas Eve for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1c/1c9c107c_100runs.png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> I am heat limited.
Click to expand...

eh.. looks to me like you got maybe 100mhz headroom maybe 200mhz if you've got a good plate and head pressure

you barely broke the mid 60's in temps.. however i don't know how well your socket is coping lol


----------



## mus1mus

That's an old run with the Kitty. And socket is 2-5C higher than the cores which is a norm for the board.

I will be testing that same chip into the CHVFZ tomorrow. (as I did mention before, the Kitty is DEAD for good)

I think the CHVFZ balances the temps well good for the cores and the socket. We'll see.









BTW, temps spike to 55 on that run IIRC. And cores can't stabilize to 5.3 no matter if I push 1.65. Which is my breakdown point.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's an old run with the Kitty. And socket is 2-5C higher than the cores which is a norm for the board.
> 
> I will be testing that same chip into the CHVFZ tomorrow. (as I did mention before, the Kitty is DEAD for good)
> 
> I think the CHVFZ balances the temps well good for the cores and the socket. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, temps spike to 55 on that run IIRC. And cores can't stabilize to 5.3 no matter if I push 1.65. Which is my breakdown point.


with the Chvfz you will likely have quite a bit more voltage availability, and likely alot more bios VRM management to muck with.

that being said i think the Saberkitty deals with socket temps a little better. and isn't the kitty voltage limited to around 1.65-1.7? or am i confusing it with a different board.

i'm at the point with mine (albeit a much lazier cooling solution if you could even call it that) where i think i need downclock and tighten up my ram in able to get much further.

but this E model is quite different than my original 8350 piggy atleast in the way that it responds to power changes


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with the Chvfz you will likely have quite a bit more voltage availability, and likely alot more bios VRM management to muck with.
> 
> that being said i think the Saberkitty deals with socket temps a little better. and isn't the kitty voltage limited to around 1.65-1.7? or am i confusing it with a different board.
> 
> i'm at the point with mine (albeit a much lazier cooling solution if you could even call it that) where i think i need downclock and tighten up my ram in able to get much further.
> 
> but this E model is quite different than my original 8350 piggy atleast in the way that it responds to power changes


I believe there's a point where the kitty has a higher Socket temp than the Core. Which is opposite when you use the same chop on to the CHVFZ. And near MAX OC, they both balance out equally.

The voltages seem to vary per chip on both boards and peak out almost the same on every chip. One major advantage of the CHVFZ is on the memory. I have dialed in 2133 8-8-9-24 on my Crucial where it topped at 2066 with the Kitty.

I have tested the same memory kit on the 4790K at the same timings and speed,2133 and it flat out beats 2400 CL 10 on Cinebench.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with the Chvfz you will likely have quite a bit more voltage availability, and likely alot more bios VRM management to muck with.
> 
> that being said i think the Saberkitty deals with socket temps a little better. and isn't the kitty voltage limited to around 1.65-1.7? or am i confusing it with a different board.
> 
> i'm at the point with mine (albeit a much lazier cooling solution if you could even call it that) where i think i need downclock and tighten up my ram in able to get much further.
> 
> but this E model is quite different than my original 8350 piggy atleast in the way that it responds to power changes
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there's a point where the kitty has a higher Socket temp than the Core. Which is opposite when you use the same chop on to the CHVFZ. And near MAX OC, they both balance out equally.
> 
> The voltages seem to vary per chip on both boards and peak out almost the same on every chip. One major advantage of the CHVFZ is on the memory. I have dialed in 2133 8-8-9-24 on my Crucial where it topped at 2066 with the Kitty.
> 
> I have tested the same memory kit on the 4790K at the same timings and speed,2133 and it flat out beats 2400 CL 10 on Cinebench.
Click to expand...

ya chvfz kicks butt with memory. I got my 2400 tridents down to a super tight 2000mhz (can't remember the timings was with old CPU)

2700mhz+ on NB is where tight 2400 mhz starts to shine over 2133 and 2000(didn't test lower at the time)

my point is that the chvfz will feed your chip more power than a saberkitty if you tell it to. wasn't there someone with a 2.1v screen shot about a year back during an LN2 oc session>?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya chvfz kicks butt with memory. I got my 2400 tridents down to a super tight 2000mhz (can't remember the timings was with old CPU)
> 
> 2700mhz+ on NB is where tight 2400 mhz starts to shine over 2133 and 2000(didn't test lower at the time)
> 
> my point is that the chvfz will feed your chip more power than a saberkitty if you tell it to. wasn't there someone with a 2.1v screen shot about a year back during an LN2 oc session>?


My system restarts high VCore higher than 1.67 on all the chips and board I have. There must be something that needs to be cold enough to allow higher Vcore. Sub-ambient or Below 0(zero)C I guess.

Yep, CHVFZ is a different monster. But for practical use, I believe, it is not too far from the Kitty.

By the way, CPU-NB(FX) and Cache(4790K) are up to 2750+ and 4400 MHz respectively. 2133 8-8-9-24 is kicking butt vs 2400 10-12-12-31 in Cinebench.









More RAM speed centric benches may benefit further with 2400 and up maybe. Or 2400 C9 will. But I can't get my Tridents to do that on both platforms.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ya chvfz kicks butt with memory. I got my 2400 tridents down to a super tight 2000mhz (can't remember the timings was with old CPU)
> 
> 2700mhz+ on NB is where tight 2400 mhz starts to shine over 2133 and 2000(didn't test lower at the time)
> 
> my point is that the chvfz will feed your chip more power than a saberkitty if you tell it to. wasn't there someone with a 2.1v screen shot about a year back during an LN2 oc session>?
> 
> 
> 
> My system restarts high VCore higher than 1.67 on all the chips and board I have. There must be something that needs to be cold enough to allow higher Vcore. Sub-ambient or Below 0(zero)C I guess.
> 
> Yep, CHVFZ is a different monster. But for practical use, I believe, it is not too far from the Kitty.
> 
> By the way, CPU-NB(FX) and Cache(4790K) are up to 2750+ and 4400 MHz respectively. 2133 8-8-9-24 is kicking butt vs 2400 10-12-12-31 in Cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More RAM speed centric benches may benefit further with 2400 and up maybe. Or 2400 C9 will. But I can't get my Tridents to do that on both platforms.
Click to expand...

was testing 9-11-10 - 29? and i wasn't using cinebench, ram disk +crystal mark, I"ve yet to dig into those sticks with this chip. it is NOT reacting like my old 8350 at all..

but needless to say i'm clocked higher and stable on the sameish temps so i know its not a weaker chip so to speak.

as for the restart you need to turn off/disable two things before the bios will give you that much juice. iirc its the first option beneath the digi+ options this one gets turned on with a warning in the right side panel. you also need to disable vcore monitoring within bios (this does not effect windows monitoring,) iirc that is how you manage to get more than 1.67 out of the chvfz.

I'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong, its been awhile since i've played with vcore in that range.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> as for the restart you need to turn off/disable two things before the bios will give you that much juice. *iirc its the first option beneath the digi+ options this one gets turned on with a warning in the right side panel*. you also need to disable vcore monitoring within bios (this does not effect windows monitoring,) iirc that is how you manage to get more than 1.67 out of the chvfz.


hmmm.









Interesting. Will check on it fo shoo.

Thanks man. I will dig into it.


----------



## Benjiw

So I urm.... My gf was building her PC and everything was going great, perfect even... then I got nervous and went to check the pins (because the black cover thing didn't seem to pop off very easily) and yes, you guessed it, I dropped the CPU back into the socket so urm, very annoyed gf is getting a new Sabretooth Z170 board on the 11th but I wanted to ask what can be done with snapped pins? I tried bending back most of the bent pins but there are 3 snapped contacts (the very thin bent flat contacts) the motherboard keeps throwing up a DRAM error LED even after we repaired the pins so I'm going to hazard a guess that one of the snapped contacts is a RAM contact pin.

Can I possibly get it repaired or am I just £200 fresh out of luck?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So I urm.... My gf was building her PC and everything was going great, perfect even... then I got nervous and went to check the pins (because the black cover thing didn't seem to pop off very easily) and yes, you guessed it, I dropped the CPU back into the socket so urm, very annoyed gf is getting a new Sabretooth Z170 board on the 11th but I wanted to ask what can be done with snapped pins? I tried bending back most of the bent pins but there are 3 snapped contacts (the very thin bent flat contacts) the motherboard keeps throwing up a DRAM error LED even after we repaired the pins so I'm going to hazard a guess that one of the snapped contacts is a RAM contact pin.
> 
> Can I possibly get it repaired or am I just £200 fresh out of luck?


I have been into one of that issue. You can try pulling the pins slightly enough to bring them into levels to allow fair contact. And a bit of luck when fitting in the CPU.

My experience btw is not a bent pin but a broken one. The contact head is cut. But a slight pull and a lucky install made it boot and function properly.

Ohh well...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So I urm.... My gf was building her PC and everything was going great, perfect even... then I got nervous and went to check the pins (because the black cover thing didn't seem to pop off very easily) and yes, you guessed it, I dropped the CPU back into the socket so urm, very annoyed gf is getting a new Sabretooth Z170 board on the 11th but I wanted to ask what can be done with snapped pins? I tried bending back most of the bent pins but there are 3 snapped contacts (the very thin bent flat contacts) the motherboard keeps throwing up a DRAM error LED even after we repaired the pins so I'm going to hazard a guess that one of the snapped contacts is a RAM contact pin.
> 
> Can I possibly get it repaired or am I just £200 fresh out of luck?


You taking the intel or amd has bent pins?

Assuming intel you need to return to where you bought it. Or it costs like 40 or so to replace the socket


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You taking the intel or amd has bent pins?


Hiya Mega, my AMD is still strong, I'm talking about her Z170 board (shes building a skylake codename GLaDOS).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have been into one of that issue. You can try pulling the pins slightly enough to bring them into levels to allow fair contact. And a bit of luck when fitting in the CPU.
> 
> My experience btw is not a bent pin but a broken one. The contact head is cut. But a slight pull and a lucky install made it boot and function properly.
> 
> Ohh well...


I can try that, I've tried both RAM sticks individually in all DIMM slots but no luck, I could try bending the pins more so they can touch the chip i guess, RMA is out of the question as there is a father who hates daughter's bf situation going on so I'm just going to replace the board and have the borked one repaired if possible.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hiya Mega, my AMD is still strong, I'm talking about her Z170 board (shes building a skylake codename GLaDOS).
> I can try that, I've tried both RAM sticks individually in all DIMM slots but no luck, I could try bending the pins more so they can touch the chip i guess, RMA is out of the question as there is a father who hates daughter's bf situation going on so I'm just going to replace the board and have the borked one repaired if possible.


I don't know what the "very thin flat contacts" look like exactly in Intel sockets, but odds are against you. From what i 've read in forums, around 80% of those who have pin accidents in Intel sockets, at the end have to RMA. Of course when Intel first moved the pins to the socket, the Intel fanboys were cheering as a marvellous benefit. Then their success rates in fixing the sockets plummeted, while in AMD, most people at some point had a bent pin and the success rate of fixing them is much higher.

Anyway, give it a try, but in the back of your head, start running the plan B.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You taking the intel or amd has bent pins?
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Mega, my AMD is still strong, I'm talking about her Z170 board (shes building a skylake codename GLaDOS).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have been into one of that issue. You can try pulling the pins slightly enough to bring them into levels to allow fair contact. And a bit of luck when fitting in the CPU.
> 
> My experience btw is not a bent pin but a broken one. The contact head is cut. But a slight pull and a lucky install made it boot and function properly.
> 
> Ohh well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can try that, I've tried both RAM sticks individually in all DIMM slots but no luck, I could try bending the pins more so they can touch the chip i guess, RMA is out of the question as there is a father who hates daughter's bf situation going on so I'm just going to replace the board and have the borked one repaired if possible.
Click to expand...

reread my answer. I edited it when it posted


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> reread my answer. I edited it when it posted


I think RMA is out of the question in this scenario for several reasons, the biggest one being, I broke it, it's not the fault of ASUS or intel but just a 100% unlucky incident that could of been avoided if I would of just been more firm with my grip on the CPU instead of treating it like a fragile blade of grass...

You said the socket can be replaced? What/where would I need to do/send the board for that sort of repair?


----------



## mus1mus

You can try.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

RMA. if its your fault the worse they will do is make you pay for the repair, the best they just replace the board and call it lga defect.. who knows until you try

on a side note, colour me impressed with this lil-e chip.



nice low under load voltage considering the % of ram used.

i think i mucked the mount due to the lack of the usual difference between the cores and socket

I'm am about to switch cases soon so i needed a baseline of my worse case thermal (aside from p95 with gets me to within very intimate range of the thermal limit) IBt is closer to my day today use scenario

going from Fractal Arc Xl to a Define S. oddly more space for fans in a smaller case. I've just got to actually get around to finish soldering some more pwm splinters because the S lacks the case mounted fan controller that i kinda need LOL
if i'm not to lazy about the process i'll likely take pics, but no promises


----------



## Just s0me guy

Alright fellas, I know its been a few days since I last posted. But I got an update.

Got everything working properly and without issues (for now).

Got it to 4.5 clock with the following-

205 BCLK

22 Multiplier

Voltage at 1.4 (which accord to HW monitor,1.43ish at idle, with a max of 1.476 while under load)

LLC- Extreme

CPU fan to increase 2.5/C (Thats what the options say in the BIOS)

NB Core at 1.22

NB Freq 2400

HT Link Freq 2600

Memory multiplier is at 8

Memory Voltage at 1.5

Pulled my AIO pump off the CPU fan header ( a co worker said I should plug the pump into the CPU fan header, yea I know better now lol.) and connected it to a different header. Then took the fan on the radiator, and plugged it to the CPU fan header. Bam 10 C cooler when I was on 4.3 clock. Held temps pretty stable under gaming loads.

Now with the above I got it to POST correctly (without going into the BIOS) about half the time, but it ran.

Idle Temp- Lowest was 28 C, highest was a 76 C spike.

World of Tanks ran around 51-55 C

Arma 3- 60-63 C

Starcraft- 60-61 C

What I finished with was a 4.4 clock-

200 BCLK

22 Multiplier

Voltage at 1.39 ( HW Monitor showed 1.402 at idle and 1.44 max)

LLC- Medium

CPU fan to increase 2.5/C (Thats what the options say in the BIOS)

NB Core at 1.22

NB Freq 2400

HT Link Freq 2600

Memory multiplier is at 8

Memory Voltage at 1.5.

Didn't get a chance to see what the temps were as I had to do a reinstall of Arma, and then called it a night.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ran out of zip ties.. running out to get more. thought i'd post an update











everything is wired cept the gpu, but all its power and cooling power is wired.. just a mess due to lack of zip ties..


Spoiler: yes.. I know..!



yes i've blasted everything with compressed air, i've yet to go over with a tack cloth, i know i know dust can be seen deal with it... i will be













Spoiler: finished!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yes.. I know..!
> 
> 
> 
> yes i've blasted everything with compressed air, i've yet to go over with a tack cloth, i know i know dust can be seen deal with it... i will be


Lol, was going to post, damn kid, clean up your fans son. Tack in (into your case) some women's stockings, or what I use as cheap make shift filtering material is yellow cleaning cheese cloth from Pizza Hut, ask your local Hut friend for a pair of extra yellow cleaning rags, we go through boxes upon boxes of them, if you want the same setup as me, it works fairly well.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yes.. I know..!
> 
> 
> 
> yes i've blasted everything with compressed air, i've yet to go over with a tack cloth, i know i know dust can be seen deal with it... i will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, was going to post, damn kid, clean up your fans son. Tack in (into your case) some women's stockings, or what I use as cheap make shift filtering material is yellow cleaning cheese cloth from Pizza Hut, ask your local Hut friend for a pair of extra yellow cleaning rags, we go through boxes upon boxes of them, if you want the same setup as me, it works fairly well.
Click to expand...

Tack cloth, as in not quite damp not quite dry. The shop cloths i have leave fibers so ya they dont get used

Generally they term is used for cleaning dust and sanding off wood that is being worked but the same concept applies here really.

I.e a no lint microfiber sprizted lightly with water. Any marks after that are dealt with iso and a q-tip


----------



## Benjiw

I take cable management too seriously. I can't help but hide and tidy them, its like a really weird form of OCD.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I take cable management too seriously. I can't help but hide and tidy them, its like a really weird form of OCD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i get ya, i try to keep mine tidy but ya,,,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





yes my system has 11 fans, and 2 pumps also running at around 33db


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i get ya, i try to keep mine tidy but ya,,,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes my system has 11 fans, and 2 pumps also running at around 33db


Son I am dissapoint, me and my gf finished GLaDOS off last night in the Define S and it looks way way way tidier than your system lol. You need more practice my apprentice. I'll get pics tomorrow, she's playing minecraft atm, she keeps saying constant 60fps is making her feel a bit ill compared to her usual 30-40 lmao.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> reread my answer. I edited it when it posted
> 
> 
> 
> I think RMA is out of the question in this scenario for several reasons, the biggest one being, I broke it, it's not the fault of ASUS or intel but just a 100% unlucky incident that could of been avoided if I would of just been more firm with my grip on the CPU instead of treating it like a fragile blade of grass...
> 
> You said the socket can be replaced? What/where would I need to do/send the board for that sort of repair?
Click to expand...

yes it was like 40 usd last i knew, ( socket 2011 though ) and you would need to RMA it to asus to do it.

now with that said before i paid i would try to fix it with a magnifying glass and a needle, thank you for being honest and taking responsibility ( from one consumer to another )


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it was like 40 usd last i knew, ( socket 2011 though ) and you would need to RMA it to asus to do it.
> 
> now with that said before i paid i would try to fix it with a magnifying glass and a needle, thank you for being honest and taking responsibility ( from one consumer to another )


I've done the mag and needle trick lol but we returned the ram today and they threw errors up on the store's test rig so it might be possible faulty ram isn't helping, I'll send the board to asus and pay for the repair, will end up building a skylake rig due to this mishap lmao.

Off topic real quick, I just got banned from LTT for doing what a mod told me to do, another mod came along and gave me a perm-a-ban for doing what their boss told me to do... I think I'm taking crazy pills?


----------



## Mega Man

meh, it is linus, another hack so who cares ?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh, it is linus, another hack so who cares ?


Here is why I care.


----------



## snipekill2445

He says "keep changing it to banned", so you did it more than once?

gg


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> He says "keep changing it to banned", so you did it more than once?
> 
> gg


Nope I did it once as instructed. I changed others in the past but got a good telling off so I stuck to just doing as I'm told, and well... even that got me banned some how?


----------



## snipekill2445

So you kept changing your name when you shouldn't have, and finally got banned and now you're complaining about it..

lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So you kept changing your name when you shouldn't have, and finally got banned and now you're complaining about it..
> 
> lol


I'm sorry this must be really difficult for you, let's swap roles one sec based on true events of my life. You work for me, I'm your boss, I tell you to do something. You do said thing but then I fire you. Is that fair? When I specifically told you, no, Ordered you to do it?

I don't like people who move goal posts, I changed a prior title because a mod and I didn't get a long at the time (funny that, but hey sometimes when you make a joke and you get told off for it and punished the entire thing becomes one massive joke) that changed, we're buds now.

Anyway another joke title landed me in hot water and was taken the wrong way, so I changed it as per the warning I posted here of having no other option being frustrated. So in that email I was TOLD banned was acceptable so I changed it, once... and after a day of helping some people out with things I get banned out of nowhere.

The changed titles FYI were last year, a month or so ago. The ban I received for changing my title several times? the one I changed to once as per instruction? That is fair to you?


----------



## snipekill2445

You seem like one of those people who tries to mess with cops, then ends up with your face on the ground and hand cuffed


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You seem like one of those people who tries to mess with cops, then ends up with your face on the ground and hand cuffed


I haven't been arrested yet, I've had cops try and mess with me and lose though because I obey the law. You seem like the kind of guy who can't understand why people get annoyed by others punishing them for obeying the rules.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I haven't been arrested yet, I've had cops try and mess with me and lose though because I obey the law. You seem like the kind of guy who can't understand why people get annoyed by others punishing them for obeying the rules.


The rule is that authority makes the rules up on the fly as they see fit. Forums are a popularity contest just like everything else in life. A sure way to become unpopular is to make people think.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You seem like the kind of guy who can't understand why people get annoyed by others punishing them for obeying the rules.


I'm also the guy who doesn't get banned from forums


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'm also the guy who doesn't get banned from forums


Sweetie's Law: _If you've never been banned from a forum you've never said anything new there._


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it was like 40 usd last i knew, ( socket 2011 though ) and you would need to RMA it to asus to do it.
> 
> now with that said before i paid i would try to fix it with a magnifying glass and a needle, thank you for being honest and taking responsibility ( from one consumer to another )
> 
> 
> 
> I've done the mag and needle trick lol but we returned the ram today and they threw errors up on the store's test rig so it might be possible faulty ram isn't helping, I'll send the board to asus and pay for the repair, will end up building a skylake rig due to this mishap lmao.
> 
> Off topic real quick, I just got banned from LTT for doing what a mod told me to do, another mod came along and gave me a perm-a-ban for doing what their boss told me to do... I think I'm taking crazy pills?
Click to expand...

email Luke,







if he didn't ban you he will sort you out.

but in all honesty you are not losing much by being banned. not exactly the most open minded forum ever...
the staff on the other hand pretty pretty cool.

I help them sort out the gear they needed to solve their audio issues in the old house before the move for their WAN show. (the mic's compressors mixers and audio route to deal with windows audio inputs)

so ya, sounds to me like one of their mods had a bad day.. it happens.

as for my system vs your g/f system.. build it out of an AM3+ board and see how spiffy your routing is there. PLUS any cables better than stock discount your argument









there are so many ineffectiveness in the am3+ board lay out. Why the 4 pin GPU power for the board is a bloody molex, and in the middle of the stinkin board. a few horizontal connector would help

but it really comes down to my cables that came with my PSU are ment for a small to average size ATX, the DEFINE series has always been a little larger than average ATX (all three of my fractal cases are like this)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'm also the guy who doesn't get banned from forums


Quote:


> Hi there,
> 
> It seems there has been a miscommunication within the mod team, which resulted in me suspending your account indefinitely. This turned out to be a mistake on my part, for which I apologize.
> 
> Your account has been set to active again, and your warning points were reset to their value before the ban. All things before my screw-up are still in effect, though.
> 
> Again, sorry for this misunderstanding. Please enjoy your time on the forums.


Ditto...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> email Luke,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if he didn't ban you he will sort you out.
> 
> but in all honesty you are not losing much by being banned. not exactly the most open minded forum ever...
> the staff on the other hand pretty pretty cool.
> 
> I help them sort out the gear they needed to solve their audio issues in the old house before the move for their WAN show. (the mic's compressors mixers and audio route to deal with windows audio inputs)
> 
> so ya, sounds to me like one of their mods had a bad day.. it happens.


Just because their mods is having a bad day, doesn't mean they can take it out on someone who has less power than them... As for Luke, there has been issues with other mods and I've tried to contact him, doesn't work. I had to tweet a screenshot of the email to the mod off my own back as the email I sent went nowhere.


----------



## mus1mus

You haven't been into Facebook have you?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You haven't been into Facebook have you?


I don't bother with failbook, same with twitter most the time. unbanned now thanks to going to twitter directly.


----------



## mus1mus

There's your problem.

Don't you know, people resort to Facebook to release their days' frustration?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There's your problem.
> 
> Don't you know, people resort to Facebook to release their days' frustration?


Ah sorry did you mean me posting this here was wrong of me to do and I should of posted it on failbook?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah sorry did you mean me posting this here was wrong of me to do and I should of posted it on failbook?


Nope.

In there, you will see a bunch of people with worse attitude that you will feel lighter from, like for instance, being banned in a forum.

In short, lucky you, it's not facebook.







God knows how a little disagreement can escalate in social media.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah sorry did you mean me posting this here was wrong of me to do and I should of posted it on failbook?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> In there, you will see a bunch of people with worse attitude that you will feel lighter from, like for instance, being banned in a forum.
> 
> In short, lucky you, it's not facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God knows how a little disagreement can escalate in social media.
Click to expand...

I disagree with that statement and i have many internet surveys (doesn't matter if they are legit or not) to back me up showing you how you're wrong, I'm right and etc etc etc...

^You mean that Facebook?

My FB is for friends and family, my Twitter is for for my hobby and online stuffs.

I like twitter more because it caps you to 140 chars or less, makes people really think about it before replying


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah sorry did you mean me posting this here was wrong of me to do and I should of posted it on failbook?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> In there, you will see a bunch of people with worse attitude that you will feel lighter from, like for instance, being banned in a forum.
> 
> In short, lucky you, it's not facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God knows how a little disagreement can escalate in social media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with that statement and i have many internet surveys (doesn't matter if they are legit or not) to back me up showing you how you're wrong, I'm right and etc etc etc...
> 
> ^You mean that Facebook?
> 
> My FB is for friends and family, my Twitter is for for my hobby and online stuffs.
> 
> I like twitter more because it caps you to 140 chars or less, makes people really think about it before replying
Click to expand...

My twitter posts.. = you big stinky doodoo head....


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The rule is that authority makes the rules up on the fly as they see fit. Forums are a popularity contest just like everything else in life. A sure way to become unpopular is to make people think.


It is really insulting when a high school educated person makes Masterbater degree think.

A Phd would blow a gasket.

I used to work for the VA. I have told a lot of them this.. I look around me in this environment and don't like admitting, I went to college,, twice. Of course they did not get it, they were institutionalized and could not see it. But they are the authority in that domain.

Funny how running your own business deprograms you, if you can't out think the competition you're toast. AKA known as think outside the box.

Ellison, Jobs, Wasniack, Gates, Zuckerberg, even Buffett prove that a degree in anything is does not put you ahead of the class. It just qualifies you to be be one of the gray suit boxed thinkers.
Buffett went to a university because he needed a degree. It was required for his stockbrokers license. He actually made his 1st 1M before graduating, his dad was a broker.
Wazniak finished school because he wanted to be a music teacher.
Those others listed did not finish, because they did not need it. All of those folks started out in the UMC Seagar sings about.

Look the average person only needs a cable connection, a remote, a chair and a beer. Any thing else is disturbing.
Some actually think multitasking is watching TV and discussing the show on FB with their iphone.

I would like to think overclockers are well above average.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Anyone signed up for the skold vs intel case/payout? I received my $15 check yesterday


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Anyone signed up for the skold vs intel case/payout? I received my $15 check yesterday


the what?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the what?


It was a check for the Skold vs Intel settlement. The case was about Intel's false advertisement of their Pentium 4 processors through falsified numbers for their benchmarks back in the day.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> It was a check for the Skold vs Intel settlement. The case was about Intel's false advertisement of their Pentium 4 processors through falsified numbers for their benchmarks back in the day.


ask that time money and effort for such a small return...I know it's principle of the matter but man...kinda reminds me of the time my insurance company sent me a check for .32 cents lol


----------



## mus1mus

Next step is to sue Intel for low settlement.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Next step is to sue Intel for low settlement.


Class action lawsuit and got $15... well that is actually high lol I am still waiting on my free tuna coupons for a class action lawsuite where the wight was less than what it stated on the can.


----------



## djleakyg

I am still waiting on my settlement from that.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Speaking of which I've noticed a lot of "terms and conditions" are being amended and created with the clause "by agreeing to these terms and condition you forfit the right to filling or taking part in class action law suits against the company (inset name here)...the latest one I seen this on was the new egg credit card since they changed to symphony bank....looks like I won't be getting one after reading reviews on synchrony and reading over the terms....shame too I was considering an x99 build...oh well


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Hey thread!

So i started an independent thread for my API testing results, For all those remotely interested here is the link

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586825/in-depth-look-at-3dmarks-dx11-api-overhead-test-suite-featuring-amd-fx-8370-e-with-comparisons-to-firestrike-core-speed-mem-speed-north-bridge-speed-hypertransport-speed-tested/0_100#post_24767973


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Speaking of which I've noticed a lot of "terms and conditions" are being amended and created with the clause "by agreeing to these terms and condition you forfit the right to filling or taking part in class action law suits against the company (inset name here)...the latest one I seen this on was the new egg credit card since they changed to symphony bank....looks like I won't be getting one after reading reviews on synchrony and reading over the terms....shame too I was considering an x99 build...oh well


Erm, Microcenter not an option?


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ask that time money and effort for such a small return...I know it's principle of the matter but man...kinda reminds me of the time my insurance company sent me a check for .32 cents lol


Yeah man. But this time t for me there was no effort. I saw a few articles about the settlement and they had a simple form to sign up for it. This was a few years ago (1-3 years). I forgot all about it until I received my check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Speaking of which I've noticed a lot of "terms and conditions" are being amended and created with the clause "by agreeing to these terms and condition you forfit the right to filling or taking part in class action law suits against the company (inset name here)...the latest one I seen this on was the new egg credit card since they changed to symphony bank....looks like I won't be getting one after reading reviews on synchrony and reading over the terms....shame too I was considering an x99 build...oh well


Yeah I remember reading that back then. I worried a little but there's not much to worry. Any intel PCs I have are working well and I don't plan on building another Intel for a long while.


----------



## Kalistoval

Anybody got 32 gb of ram running at 2400mhz?


----------



## mus1mus

You can tuhry!









Maybe I can try squeezing 2133 off a 1600C10 4X8Gb kit.









It's already hard on a 4790K though.


----------



## Kalistoval

I can do 2133 but as of right now I'm running 1600 at cl 9 9 24 33 1T at 2400 mhz I can do 2133 but since I'm using these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233606
I am having a problem attaining tighter timings.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Anybody got 32 gb of ram running at 2400mhz?


There are no 8Gb DDR3 ICs, so not going to happen without extremely good cooling and at safe VDDNB levels.


----------



## Kalistoval

Well, What would you recommend with the 4 sticks I have now?. I really do need them when I render in After effects. Im already running 5ghz with 2400 mhz NB and 2600 mhz HT Ram is at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-33-T1


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Erm, Microcenter not an option?


no it isn't and that wouldn't help anyway I would be relying on the credit aspect of that







I'm fighting myself though I know tax time us coming wouldn't want to blue the whole thing on a build I want but don't really need or have proper space for


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Well, What would you recommend with the 4 sticks I have now?. I really do need them when I render in After effects. Im already running 5ghz with 2400 mhz NB and 2600 mhz HT Ram is at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-33-T1


There is not whole lot you can do. The IMC might be able to do 1866MHz even with 64x8 configuration, but nothing beyond 1333MHz is quaranteed. Even Piledriver APUs with significantly better IMC struggle past 1866MHz with 64x8 configuration.


----------



## Kalistoval

Im currently tweaking just to see what happens.  In no way am I claiming that my current tweaking of the ram is stable as I am still tweaking but this is quite odd since its cas 8 and 1T


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> no it isn't and that wouldn't help anyway I would be relying on the credit aspect of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fighting myself though I know tax time us coming wouldn't want to blue the whole thing on a build I want but don't really need or have proper space for


Wait for Broadwell-E,. or whatever that called.


----------



## Solohuman

Got 8350 coming in the mail, cheap as chips (pardon the pun) here in OZ atm... have been for years actually!









Can't be bothered waiting for Zen, whenever it comes out...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Im currently tweaking just to see what happens.  In no way am I claiming that my current tweaking of the ram is stable as I am still tweaking but this is quite odd since its cas 8 and 1T


Sweet.


----------



## The Stilt

CPU-Z reading single channel means that the memory training has already failed. The capacity CPU-Z display is based on capacity aqquired from the SPD, not on the actual usable capacity.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> CPU-Z reading single channel means that the memory training has already failed. The capacity CPU-Z display is based on capacity aqquired from the SPD, not on the actual usable capacity.


I totally missed that part being single. I think you would agree that running all 4 sticks at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-33-1T should be plenty with my NB at 2400Mhz. I could also up it to 2600mhz but I am not sure its "worth it" your







?.


----------



## superstition222

I did a little testing to check The Stilt's Prime 95 post, about the 1 hour of his in place FFTs being enough and also that it's better than Linpack. I ran Prime for one hour and eighteen minutes and Linpack for 1 hour. Running Linpack longer wouldn't have made a difference because the temperatures weren't rising. They actually started to drop a bit because ambient started to drop slightly. But the difference in ambient was minor.

I found that Prime was, as I had found previously, quite a bit more demanding. Interestingly, though, I did seem to notice that Vcore min was hit more frequently in Linpack, despite the lower temps.

LinX .6.5, problem size 43297, RAM 14336 and Prime 28.5v2, 768-900K FFT in place, Windows 10 64

maximums (Linpack vs. Prime):
49.3C CPU vs. 58.9
53C NB vs. 59
67C VRM vs. 69
162 (Input W) vs. 173.750
Linpack GFLOPS 96.3
114.5 A (current IOUT), 14.56 A (current IIN), 142 W (power POUT)

minimums:
14.3C CPU
31C NB
35C VRM
35.88 Input (W), 25.5 A (current IOUT), 2.94 A (current IIN), 33.4 W (POUT), 35.5 (Input)

Vcore max 1.332, Vcore min 1.308, medium LLC

average clock: 4.320 MHz
maximum physical memory load: 94.8%, maximum virtual memory load: 85%

8370E, Gigabyte UD3P 2.0 board, bus: 200 (average of 200.9)
NB: 2400 (average of 2411), HT: 2600 (average of 2612)
RAM: 2133 9-11-10-30 1T

I am not pleased with the temps I'm getting under Prime so I am considering lapping my CPU and re-applying paste. I used Liquid Pro but it dried mostly before I could mount the CPU.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I did a little testing to check The Stilt's Prime 95 post, about the 1 hour of his in place FFTs being enough and also that it's better than Linpack. I ran Prime for one hour and eighteen minutes and Linpack for 1 hour. Running Linpack longer wouldn't have made a difference because the temperatures weren't rising. They actually started to drop a bit because ambient started to drop slightly. But the difference in ambient was minor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I found that Prime was, as I had found previously, quite a bit more demanding. Interestingly, though, I did seem to notice that Vcore min was hit more frequently in Linpack, despite the lower temps.
> 
> LinX .6.5, problem size 43297, RAM 14336 and Prime 28.5v2, 768-900K FFT in place, Windows 10 64
> 
> maximums (Linpack vs. Prime):
> 49.3C CPU vs. 58.9
> 53C NB vs. 59
> 67C VRM vs. 69
> 162 (Input W) vs. 173.750
> Linpack GFLOPS 96.3
> 114.5 A (current IOUT), 14.56 A (current IIN), 142 W (power POUT)
> 
> minimums:
> 14.3C CPU
> 31C NB
> 35C VRM
> 35.88 Input (W), 25.5 A (current IOUT), 2.94 A (current IIN), 33.4 W (POUT), 35.5 (Input)
> 
> Vcore max 1.332, Vcore min 1.308, medium LLC
> 
> average clock: 4.320 MHz
> maximum physical memory load: 94.8%, maximum virtual memory load: 85%
> 
> 8370E, Gigabyte UD3P 2.0 board, bus: 200 (average of 200.9)
> NB: 2400 (average of 2411), HT: 2600 (average of 2612)
> RAM: 2133 9-11-10-30 1T
> 
> 
> 
> I am not pleased with the temps I'm getting under Prime so I am considering lapping my CPU and re-applying paste. I used Liquid Pro but it dried mostly before I could mount the CPU.


Ok, so this shows Prime is more demanding. However, doesn't tell if the 1h is enough. To do that, one should lower vcore 1 notch below the last known stable voltage and see if within 1h Prime will produce an error.

Anyway, you could try Prime 27.9, which is the last "old fashioned" version, before the various new "optimizations" and AVX heavy use started. Maybe it's a bit lighter (and thus less heat). I use that, since frankly, i don't see the point of updating a program like Prime, if you don't have newer CPU that needs to be supported.

Already, with 27.9, i was getting 20W more power draw than with x264. And this at 3.5 and 4Ghz. At higher clocks, the difference may even increase (due to higher heat dispersion from the motherboard components).


----------



## mus1mus

I don't have time to Prime. Got my hands full already in this ordeal.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't have time to Prime. Got my hands full already in this ordeal.


you need higher NB freq...


----------



## mus1mus

I wish.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wish.


this is on the CHvfz ya?

daym it man, you ain't new here.. wheres your rig builder at?

what are your cpu/nb volts and nb/ht volts? also nb core volts?

my recommendation:

drop your HT to 2950~, up your nb to 2650~

windows will need 1.4v on cpu/nb, atleast 1.3 on nb/ht.

1.225v-1.27v for nb core in bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the CHvfz ya?
> 
> daym it man, you ain't new here.. wheres your rig builder at?
> 
> what are your cpu/nb volts and nb/ht volts? also nb core volts?
> 
> my recommendation:
> 
> drop your HT to 2950~, up your nb to 2650~
> 
> windows will need 1.4v on cpu/nb, atleast 1.3 on nb/ht.
> 
> 1.225v-1.27v for nb core in bios.
Click to expand...

sarreeh.









1.3 CPU-NB
1.3 NB

I have a feeling this bios is acting up though.
1.4 VCore at High LLC, no LN2 Mode or anything in the BIOS.
1.6







in WIN.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the CHvfz ya?
> 
> daym it man, you ain't new here.. wheres your rig builder at?
> 
> what are your cpu/nb volts and nb/ht volts? also nb core volts?
> 
> my recommendation:
> 
> drop your HT to 2950~, up your nb to 2650~
> 
> windows will need 1.4v on cpu/nb, atleast 1.3 on nb/ht.
> 
> 1.225v-1.27v for nb core in bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sarreeh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3 CPU-NB
> 1.3 NB
> 
> I have a feeling this bios is acting up though.
> 1.4 VCore at High LLC, no LN2 Mode or anything in the BIOS.
> 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in WIN.
Click to expand...

what seems a little odd...by a little i mean utterly....

bios SS?

and, as a side note your NB is leakier than mine so you will need to pump the voltage a little more compared to my recommendations my NB vid is 1.163 yours is 1.188

and ya i think you need to up your cpu/nb voltage. does you board vboost the cpu/nb volt irregardless of its LLC setting (you are only really controlling the amount of boost) like mine does?

1.35-1.37 in bios might get you to where your board needs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the CHvfz ya?
> 
> daym it man, you ain't new here.. wheres your rig builder at?
> 
> what are your cpu/nb volts and nb/ht volts? also nb core volts?
> 
> my recommendation:
> 
> drop your HT to 2950~, up your nb to 2650~
> 
> windows will need 1.4v on cpu/nb, atleast 1.3 on nb/ht.
> 
> 1.225v-1.27v for nb core in bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sarreeh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3 CPU-NB
> 1.3 NB
> 
> I have a feeling this bios is acting up though.
> 1.4 VCore at High LLC, no LN2 Mode or anything in the BIOS.
> 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in WIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what seems a little odd...by a little i mean utterly....
> 
> bios SS?
> 
> and, as a side note your NB is leakier than mine so you will need to pump the voltage a little more compared to my recommendations my NB vid is 1.163 yours is 1.188
> 
> and ya i think you need to up your cpu/nb voltage. does you board vboost the cpu/nb volt irregardless of its LLC setting (you are only really controlling the amount of boost) like mine does?
> 
> 1.35-1.37 in bios might get you to where your board needs.
Click to expand...



This is not a polling error I know.

Anyway, I'll leave it running Memtest. I hope to get my chip replaced tom.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the CHvfz ya?
> 
> daym it man, you ain't new here.. wheres your rig builder at?
> 
> what are your cpu/nb volts and nb/ht volts? also nb core volts?
> 
> my recommendation:
> 
> drop your HT to 2950~, up your nb to 2650~
> 
> windows will need 1.4v on cpu/nb, atleast 1.3 on nb/ht.
> 
> 1.225v-1.27v for nb core in bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sarreeh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3 CPU-NB
> 1.3 NB
> 
> I have a feeling this bios is acting up though.
> 1.4 VCore at High LLC, no LN2 Mode or anything in the BIOS.
> 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in WIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what seems a little odd...by a little i mean utterly....
> 
> bios SS?
> 
> and, as a side note your NB is leakier than mine so you will need to pump the voltage a little more compared to my recommendations my NB vid is 1.163 yours is 1.188
> 
> and ya i think you need to up your cpu/nb voltage. does you board vboost the cpu/nb volt irregardless of its LLC setting (you are only really controlling the amount of boost) like mine does?
> 
> 1.35-1.37 in bios might get you to where your board needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a polling error I know.
> 
> Anyway, I'll leave it running Memtest. I hope to get my chip replaced tom.
Click to expand...

i'm not gunna lie.. I'm a little more than slightly concerned about your PSU...

we might have found your SaberKitty's Killer......


----------



## mus1mus

This is a different PSU from what I used with the Kitty.

But yeah, I will swap it out tom. to check.


----------



## mus1mus

This is bad indeed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This is bad indeed.


how does the power from the wall look?

sorry but i've got not clue what part of the world you are from and what your power is rated at.

do you have multi meter and know how to test the wall voltage? and if so, you might as well use the test points on the board also, and throw a PSU tester at the thing if ya can









and ya thats kinda fugly..


----------



## mus1mus

Will do.









It is funky as the other f word.


----------



## Kalistoval

@The Stilt 9 hrs so far 768k-896k Small FFT in place




Brand New ( Kraken x61 ) with push pull Noctua 3000 rpm fans.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So im thinking about adding a second 8 gb kit.. i was going to purchase a 16gb 2 x 8 kit and replace the 8gb kit i have but im buying a case too so im trying to lower the costs a bit... the kit im looking at is almost identical to the kit i have in timings and voltages but im just worried it wont play well...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231689&cm_re=g_skill_ripjaws_2133-_-20-231-689-_-Product

anyhow my kit is identical except mine is blue and the timings are 9 10 10 instead.. im hoping these will work at rated speeds or perhaps tightened timings at 1866.....how much luck is involved here i know mixing kits sometimes works and sometimes doesnt...anyone have good tips to maximize compatability or to make mixed kits play better together on a sabertooth?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how does the power from the wall look?
> 
> sorry but i've got not clue what part of the world you are from and what your power is rated at.
> 
> do you have multi meter and know how to test the wall voltage? and if so, you might as well use the test points on the board also, and throw a PSU tester at the thing if ya can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ya thats kinda fugly..


It seems like a bad BIOS.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how does the power from the wall look?
> 
> sorry but i've got not clue what part of the world you are from and what your power is rated at.
> 
> do you have multi meter and know how to test the wall voltage? and if so, you might as well use the test points on the board also, and throw a PSU tester at the thing if ya can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ya thats kinda fugly..
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a bad BIOS.
Click to expand...

good to hear, ya i've found this board needs to be reflashed more often than i would think it would need


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> good to hear, ya i've found this board needs to be reflashed more often than i would think it would need


What does extreme OC settings do? also what about CPU level up? Reason being there is a kid on LTT having issues with his 9590 and all his settings are on auto, he keeps getting random hangs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

new case on the way.. phanteks enthoo primo in black/green.... been fighting myself waiting for the black to go on sale and just took the 30 dollar savings and work with the green


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> new case on the way.. phanteks enthoo primo in black/green.... been fighting myself waiting for the black to go on sale and just took the 30 dollar savings and work with the green


Neon green and white ftw, I'll be spraying my case soon in neon digital camo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> good to hear, ya i've found this board needs to be reflashed more often than i would think it would need
> 
> 
> 
> What does extreme OC settings do? also what about CPU level up? Reason being there is a kid on LTT having issues with his 9590 and all his settings are on auto, he keeps getting random hangs.
Click to expand...

do you mean Extreme OV? if so this partially unlocks higher voltage in bios.

Extreme tweaking.... its a thing.. i turned it on...

cpu Level up is the Asus ROG AMD quasi limited auto overclock that is no where near as good as the stuff on the intel side. this should always be disabled. under every scenerio

and all auto is generally bad. must lock down key voltages.

send em over here.. he won't get much help from that community


----------



## mus1mus

Could be the Extreme OC Profile. Topmost of the Overclocking Settings.

It enables the board's preprogrammed profile. i.e. Voltages.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Could be the Extreme OC Profile. Topmost of the Overclocking Settings.
> 
> It enables the board's preprogrammed profile. i.e. Voltages.


Derp.. i'm always in Manuel


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ok, so this shows Prime is more demanding. However, doesn't tell if the 1h is enough. To do that, one should lower vcore 1 notch below the last known stable voltage and see if within 1h Prime will produce an error.


Lowered voltage made the 8th worker fail.


----------



## The Stilt

Regarding running four dual rank modules on a FX, I happened to have 32GB of spare RAM laying around which I ended up testing







I must say both the newer FX silicon (>= W29 / 2014) and the RAM itself has developed significantly in the past two years. I have tested similar configurations on lower density modules with older CPU specimens and the results were quite different to what I´ve seen today. It is a known fact that the NB / L3 on newer FXs clock 200MHz higher on average than on the older ones, as do the CPU cores themselves. It seems that also the IMC has somewhat improved in the process.

The RAM I used is based on Samsung Q-Die (20nm) 4Gb ICs which work extremely well on AMD IMCs, as does most Hynix ICs. These Samsung modules can easily do DDR-2400 with 11-12-12 timings with < 1.55V. Both of my kits (Samsung OE and AMD R9 Gamer) require ~1.475V for those settings, but neither scale much further either frequency or timing wise on any platform (regardless of the voltage).

I didn´t bother to test with HCI Memtest since it is slow as hell. As a quicker solution I ran Linpack with 46344 problem size (~16386MB RAM usage).





DDR-2400 booted without any issues, but a quick HCI run revealed couple errors after few percent. These errors did not disappear after increasing DDR PHY voltage nor VDDNB. Further timing adjustments or receiver calibration was futile as well, indicating that it is the actual limit of the IMC.



I used 1.2500V VDDNB, but just because of the 2600MHz NCLK. At 2200MHz NCKL and 2133MHz MEMCLK the system ran fine at stock VDDNB (1.175V). Eventhou I tried adjusting the DDR PHY voltage, I ended up leaving it as stock (1.2V) since it made no difference.

I´m pretty confident that all of the newer FXs can do at least 1866MHz on four dual rank modules, when a proper motherboard and DRAM is used (Samsung or Hynix ICs)


----------



## Kalistoval

@The Stilt I was wondering how the Avexir blitz 1.1 would perform since they have hynix Ic's. Is their anyway you could find out what brand my Ics are?.. They are Corsair Vengance Pro 2400 mhz sticks 4x8 kit. I removed the heat spreaders on them. They all say corsair followed by a number.


----------



## The Stilt

Your sticks are most likely Hynix MFR, but they can be Samsung B or Q-die too. You can see the IC type from the sticker on the heatspreader, no need to rip them off...







V4.x = Samsung, V5.x = Hynix.


----------



## Kalistoval

Lol.........................


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> @The Stilt I was wondering how the Avexir blitz 1.1 would perform since they have hynix Ic's. Is their anyway you could find out what brand my Ics are?.. They are Corsair Vengance Pro 2400 mhz sticks 4x8 kit. I removed the heat spreaders on them. They all say corsair followed by a number.


The Kingston Beasts I have outperform the Avexir blitz's by a decent margin. CL 10 2600 is slower than CL11 2400 on the Kingstons. You will get higher frequencies from the Blitz but their design gimps them a bit.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The Kingston Beasts I have outperform the Avexir blitz's by a decent margin. CL 10 2600 is slower than CL11 2400 on the Kingstons. You will get higher frequencies from the Blitz but their design gimps them a bit.


Thanx Didnt know that.

@The Stilt

Just Finished my 24 Prime run. I ran it 768k-896k Small FFT in Place and also used my rig alot during my run on my x61 Kraken and 32 Gb of ram not that the ram matters much.
Here's the proof:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The Kingston Beasts I have outperform the Avexir blitz's by a decent margin. CL 10 2600 is slower than CL11 2400 on the Kingstons. You will get higher frequencies from the Blitz but their design gimps them a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Didnt know that.
> 
> @The Stilt
> 
> Just Finished my 24 Prime run. I ran it 768k-896k Small FFT in Place and also used my rig alot during my run on my x61 Kraken and 32 Gb of ram not that the ram matters much.
> Here's the proof:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

with the amount of ram you have. IBT std, high, very are all essentially useless. High might cover simple web browsing if that.

you need to run custom runs with minimum half your ram, and if you are already doing 786k-896k- fft in place then you might as well be going max memory tests.


----------



## Kalistoval

I thinking either memtest hci or prime blend for testing Ram


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I thinking either memtest hci or prime blend for testing Ram


I didn't say it was for ram testing , you've got the cache tortured with prime, Ideally you've have something to test the ram individually, in pairs and then in quads (all 4dims)

and then you've got something like IBT for work testing. (you can use prime for this i'm just more familiar with ibt for this test) if you've got 32gb ram you've got a reason. so load it up with your minimum work load(in terms of memory used) and escalate from there.

memtest if you've got the downtime for testing.

Aida64 maybe? I've been to cheap to buy this one so far








(i use memtest when i am curious, but i haz only 8gb)


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Your sticks are most likely Hynix MFR, but they can be Samsung B or Q-die too. You can see the IC type from the sticker on the heatspreader, no need to rip them off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V4.x = Samsung, V5.x = Hynix.


Any idea what the Gskill Sniper 2400mhz 8 GB sticks are?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Any idea what the Gskill Sniper 2400mhz 8 GB sticks are?


There are not too many IC options available for this kind of configuration. The IC information is "encrypted" in the serial number of the modules.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There are not too many IC options available for this kind of configuration. The IC information is "encrypted" in the serial number of the modules.


are they not branded on the chips like video memory and such?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> are they not branded on the chips like video memory and such?


Sometimes the DRAM manufacturers sand off the original markings from the ICs. They are of course Hynix or Samsung made.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Sometimes the DRAM manufacturers sand off the original markings from the ICs. They are of course Hynix or Samsung made.


well to be fair I can't complain with either of those I knew I liked g skill for some reason


----------



## hurricane28

Hi fellas,

Finally i managed to get my 2 ram kits work together









At first i couldn't even boot in to windows but than i realized its running at 2400 MHz at CR1. My 8 GB 2x4 kit like to overclock and could run at 2400 MHz 11-11-11-31 but my 16 GB 2x8 kit doesn't like anything other than stock settings it seemed.

Than after a closer look in bios with all 4 dimms installed, i saw that it was running at CR1, i changed to 1866 MHz 8-9-9-28 CR2 at 1.725 volts, bumped the CPU vcore a bit and it suddenly works like a charm







unfortunately i can't run it at 2400 MHz but than again, low timing 1866 MHz can be faster than 2400 MHz high timings in most applications.

The little downside of both kits is that the new kit has a slightly different color blue, its not disturbing but it would be nicer if it had the same color.


----------



## XCalinX

Hey guys. Thought Id share my 8350 rig.
8350 @4.7
980 Ti @ 1500
Corsair 900D
12 GB XMS3
990FXA UD5
Corsair RM850i
Custom loop


----------



## LinusBE

Looks very nice! But why only run your CPU at 4.7? Your rig looks like it has enough rad space to handle it.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Looks very nice! But why only run your CPU at 4.7? Your rig looks like it has enough rad space to handle it.


Vrm oberheating. I need to wc them


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Looks very nice! But why only run your CPU at 4.7? Your rig looks like it has enough rad space to handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Vrm oberheating. I need to wc them
Click to expand...

A fan over them would fix that.


----------



## warpuck

I was bored this morning, Until I found this setting in the BIOS



I think I may have found a way to run in the summer at 5.2 Ghz Or when the olde lady is having one those I am cold mentalpausal things.
I don't remember a setting like this with the Sabertooth (one core per unit)

http://valid.x86.fr/tx9n7e

It does not get too warm with CPU-Z stress test. I guess I will see what it does when run a few games with it like this. Maybe I will be able to keep and the computer happy.

sometimes I have ta proff reed


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I was bored this morning, Until I found this setting in the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may have found a way to run in the summer at 5.2 Ghz Or when the olde lady is having one those I am cold mentalpausal things.
> I don't remember a setting like this with the Sabertooth (one core per unit)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tx9n7e
> 
> It does not get too warm with CPU-Z stress test. I guess I will see what it does when run a few games with it like this. Maybe I will be able to keep and the computer happy.
> 
> sometimes I have ta proff reed


What is the sense of having an eight core cpu if you are going to shut four of them off?


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> What is the sense of having an eight core cpu if you are going to shut four of them off?


When the olde lady is having one of those "I am almost comfortable." at 32C days. 4 cores at 5.2 Ghz is better for most games vs 4.7 on 8. I also am running crossfire. It does not cut the Passmark score in half either. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10786460
Not much difference in the video score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10787902
That should be enough for most games

It not the same as a FX 4350 because you still have 4 math processors running instead of 4 core and 2 processors. If I am using some app that does better with 8, reboot and go default on those menopausal days. 21C is good for 5.0 on all 8. I could probable do 32C if the the motherboard was on water.
You know if AMD made a 4590 with 4 core, 4 compute modules that would have been good enough for gaming. It would have not made a Passmark brag rig, but it would get you from here to there.
It is like wondering why GM did not put a Alas I6 in the Camaro. 295 hp, wider and more torque range, plus 200lbs lighter than the small V8. Probably because it is not a V type engine ?
Marketing determines the shape, colors and conditions of almost everything.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Hey guys. Thought Id share my 8350 rig.
> 8350 @4.7
> 980 Ti @ 1500
> Corsair 900D
> 12 GB XMS3
> 990FXA UD5
> Corsair RM850i
> Custom loop


Benchie markie?

Finally something Beefier (in a single card format, SSSH u crossfire folks) than a 780 ti in the thread.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Benchie markie?
> 
> Finally something Beefier (in a single card format, SSSH u crossfire folks) than a 780 ti in the thread.


Sure, here's FS for now. I got 87.4 FPS in Valley too. Will post more soon
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487991


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Benchie markie?
> 
> Finally something Beefier (in a single card format, SSSH u crossfire folks) than a 780 ti in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, here's FS for now. I got 87.4 FPS in Valley too. Will post more soon
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487991
Click to expand...

hmm interesting..do you recall what kind of score it scored @ stock?

/tinfoil hat on
also interesting that the metric of your score is the same % under the Intel performance as the metric difference from and AMD driven 780 ti to Intel driven 780 ti








/tinfoil hat off


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Sure, here's FS for now. I got 87.4 FPS in Valley too. Will post more soon
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487991


Nice! I net 71fps in Valley but my GPU usage tanks all the way down to 33% on scene 6 so my score is 200points reduced compared to the intel boys.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> A fan over them would fix that.


Watercooling them is cooler though! I am somewhat biased tbh...












My loop has changed too, rocking two 970s now!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> A fan over them would fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooling them is cooler though! I am somewhat biased tbh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My loop has changed too, rocking two 970s now!
Click to expand...

Cooler yes but it doesn't help them that much


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Watercooling them is cooler though! I am somewhat biased tbh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My loop has changed too, rocking two 970s now!


Looks great!


----------



## Benjiw

Thanks haha just waiting for an sli bridge that fits, the pcie placement is a bit weird on the gen 1 board. Pulling the trigger on an SOC FORCE tonight for my i5 build and I have a delid tool also.


----------



## mus1mus

Spending that much for an i5?


----------



## Benjiw

I got the i5 for a steal as a complete system I can sell and make money on to pay for the board and case I want, besides it's just for fun until I find a decent 4790k to fit into it. I just like overclocking I don't really mind what the system is, I love my 8350 it's been an amazing system so will continue to use it until Zen maybe then upgrade it.


----------



## mus1mus

Oh well, isn't overclocking boring on the Blue Mainstream?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Oh well, isn't overclocking boring on the Blue Mainstream?


Wouldn't know I've never tried lol but I'd like to experience what its like to overclock an Intel chip and delid one etc because I don't have the experience. I don't have brand loyalty etc I just want to experience as many things as I can. When I'm bored of it i'll probably give it to my brother.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Wouldn't know I've never tried lol but I'd like to experience what its like to overclock an Intel chip and delid one etc because I don't have the experience. I don't have brand loyalty etc I just want to experience as many things as I can. When I'm bored of it i'll probably give it to my brother.


Just giving you spoilers to keep you eager.









It's a boring ordeal really. Haha


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just giving you spoilers to keep you eager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a boring ordeal really. Haha


Nice to know, still looking forward to it though, thanks for trying to take the fun out of it for me though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nice to know, still looking forward to it though, thanks for trying to take the fun out of it for me though.


Opps, don't feel too bad buddy. You will figure that out soon.

If ya want true fun OCing, go Haswell E or Broadwell when the line-up comes out. I have a feeling prices will be rather more compelling by then.

But I gotta say, youre on the right track if you plan your OC journey that way. Be familiar with memory tweaks on 1150 Chipset for the ommmph.


----------



## Benjiw

Well considering I don't have massive expenditures and the parts I'm buying are mega cheap though the quality is there, I'm not to bothered but if I buy an x99 system I want to know a bit about Intel and their bios setting etc, I got this i5 system for the price of 2 4670k cpus so I don't think I did to badly considering...


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Thanks haha just waiting for an sli bridge that fits, the pcie placement is a bit weird on the gen 1 board. Pulling the trigger on an SOC FORCE tonight for my i5 build and I have a delid tool also.


So you're switching from the 8350 to an i5? I chose the 8350 over the i5s because of its better multitasking performance.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, there are instances an i5 will be more efficient. But they are kinda trading blows on each other's weaknesses.

But in everyday life, I gotta say, an i5 will not cut it for me.


----------



## XCalinX

Same here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Same here.


Really? You share the same thought?

So 2 i5s will?


----------



## uddarts

well benji,

when you get to the intel forum, don't tell where you've been.









ud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> well benji,
> 
> when you get to the intel forum, don't tell where you've been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud


Leper status ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You share the same thought?
> 
> So 2 i5s will?
Click to expand...

when you are actually using 8 threads for less of a cost than the trade blows i5. it makes sense.

for the work I do on my computer, Intel has a marginal at best improvement in performance on a Thread to Thread bases.

if your focus is purely gaming and that is about it, FX isn't the best fit but it isn't a bad fit. Especially if you are willing to play at a modern resolution. (with DSR and VSR being more predominant now, there is no excuse)

But this requires a basic level of intellect that not all users actually have, and then you get people touting that an i3 with smash and stomp all over an FX8 in everything


----------



## mus1mus

Why would anyone be mistreating someone from the other camp? That's pure BS and should not even be taught to anyone.

I have had my share of that treatment. But they got burned.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Leper status ?


i don't think they know we still exist. other than a few nomads that loose there way and only stay long enough to tell us how superior they are.

from what i see, benji shares a trait with me. can't keep his mouth shut.









lock the gates!!!!!!!!!!!!

ud


----------



## Benjiw

I'm not trading the 8350 for an i5 I'm going to use both systems and im also not leaving here, I never said I was doing either of those things I just got a good deal on an unlocked i5 so I want to torture it a bit lol.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm not trading the 8350 for an i5 I'm going to use both systems and im also not leaving here, I never said I was doing either of those things I just got a good deal on an unlocked i5 so I want to torture it a bit lol.


I think you should compare them, to make Intel fanboys shut up.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> I think you should compare them, to make Intel fanboys shut up.


I did plan on doing it a while ago but when I show results made by someone else comparing an i5 to and 8350 they end up saying it's flawed etc and then they start to cry salty tears of regret on all that cash they spent.

Just kidding but they do fight tooth and nail to defend their purchase, it's funny.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did plan on doing it a while ago but when I show results made by someone else comparing an i5 to and 8350 they end up saying it's flawed etc and then they start to cry salty tears of regret on all that cash they spent.
> 
> Just kidding but they do fight tooth and nail to defend their purchase, it's funny.


So true


----------



## Tivan

There's no shutting up a fanboy. But yeah, benchmarking some is always good! Intel really only got the lead in specific situations in some games, or specific games that are very unit heavy. Or when going for 144fps on top of that.

But yeah, I feel like most people recommending intel over AMD are aware of these caveats, so they might not care too much about yet another round of GPU bound benchmarks. But hey, that just shows they do understand that AMD is competitive most of the time.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> There's no shutting up a fanboy. But yeah, benchmarking some is always good! Intel really only got the lead in specific situations in some games, or specific games that are very unit heavy. Or when going for 144fps on top of that.
> 
> But yeah, I feel like most people recommending intel over AMD are aware of these caveats, so they might not care too much about yet another round of GPU bound benchmarks. But hey, that just shows they do understand that AMD is competitive most of the time.


I wouldn't buy anything from Intel lower than an i7. Yeah the i7 beats the 8350 fair and square but the 6600k simply doesn't.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> There's no shutting up a fanboy. But yeah, benchmarking some is always good! Intel really only got the lead in specific situations in some games, or specific games that are very unit heavy. Or when going for 144fps on top of that.
> 
> But yeah, I feel like most people recommending intel over AMD are aware of these caveats, so they might not care too much about yet another round of GPU bound benchmarks. But hey, that just shows they do understand that AMD is competitive most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy anything from Intel lower than an i7. Yeah the i7 beats the 8350 fair and square but the 6600k simply doesn't.
Click to expand...

Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.

Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm not trading the 8350 for an i5 I'm going to use both systems and im also not leaving here, I never said I was doing either of those things I just got a good deal on an unlocked i5 so I want to torture it a bit lol.


just so you know this is all in jest, i'm using you to poke fun at those that have to have the "best".









i built a 3770k rig 3 years ago and it pretty well sat for 2 years, until i added a 780 lightning and made it a dedicated folder. my 2 960t's suit me very well for what i need.

ud


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> There's no shutting up a fanboy. But yeah, benchmarking some is always good! Intel really only got the lead in specific situations in some games, or specific games that are very unit heavy. Or when going for 144fps on top of that.
> 
> But yeah, I feel like most people recommending intel over AMD are aware of these caveats, so they might not care too much about yet another round of GPU bound benchmarks. But hey, that just shows they do understand that AMD is competitive most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy anything from Intel lower than an i7. Yeah the i7 beats the 8350 fair and square but the 6600k simply doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though
Click to expand...

well single threaded performance isn't a question.

but in my impression the single thread still isn't fast enough to account for double the available threads (in workloads that can utilize 5+ threads)


----------



## MyPCisTheBEST

I won't buy intel at all. Stupid waste of money. Their pricing strategy is pretty much this. Two cores pentium around $50-80. Add hyperthreading, it is now suddenly an i3 and price adds to $120-140. Disable hyperthreading, add two more cores, it is now an I5 around $180-220. Add overlcoking feature and slap in another 30 dollars. Now its an i5 4690k for $250. Add hyperthreading to each of the four cores, guess what it becomes? i7 at $300. Add overclocking, it is now 4790k for $340. Ridiculous. They are pretty much same chip with added cores and features.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> There's no shutting up a fanboy. But yeah, benchmarking some is always good! Intel really only got the lead in specific situations in some games, or specific games that are very unit heavy. Or when going for 144fps on top of that.
> 
> But yeah, I feel like most people recommending intel over AMD are aware of these caveats, so they might not care too much about yet another round of GPU bound benchmarks. But hey, that just shows they do understand that AMD is competitive most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy anything from Intel lower than an i7. Yeah the i7 beats the 8350 fair and square but the 6600k simply doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well single threaded performance isn't a question.
> 
> but in my impression the single thread still isn't fast enough to account for double the available threads (in workloads that can utilize 5+ threads)
Click to expand...

That is actually something i've want to test for a while now so it's on the list








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyPCisTheBEST*
> 
> I won't buy intel at all. Stupid waste of money. Their pricing strategy is pretty much this. Two cores pentium around $50-80. Add hyperthreading, it is now suddenly an i3 and price adds to $120-140. Disable hyperthreading, add two more cores, it is now an I5 around $180-220. Add overlcoking feature and slap in another 30 dollars. Now its an i5 4690k for $250. Add hyperthreading to each of the four cores, guess what it becomes? i7 at $300. Add overclocking, it is now 4790k for $340. Ridiculous. They are pretty much same chip with added cores and features.


FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyPCisTheBEST*
> 
> I won't buy intel at all. Stupid waste of money. Their pricing strategy is pretty much this. Two cores pentium around $50-80. Add hyperthreading, it is now suddenly an i3 and price adds to $120-140. Disable hyperthreading, add two more cores, it is now an I5 around $180-220. Add overlcoking feature and slap in another 30 dollars. Now its an i5 4690k for $250. Add hyperthreading to each of the four cores, guess what it becomes? i7 at $300. Add overclocking, it is now 4790k for $340. Ridiculous. They are pretty much same chip with added cores and features.


Although I get what you are saying.. whats the difference between the 4100 6100 8100 and the 4300 6300 8300


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> So you're switching from the 8350 to an i5? I chose the 8350 over the i5s because of its better multitasking performance.


Is the difference that noticeable?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though


Please do, I'll be looking fwd to that comparo, matter of fact if you'd kindly PM me when its up


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, I'll be looking fwd to that comparo, matter of fact if you'd kindly PM me when its up
Click to expand...

Will do, need to save up a bit of cash for the skylake rig for starters though, got the ram on the way and just need to locate a decent board and chip now


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do, need to save up a bit of cash for the skylake rig for starters though, got the ram on the way and just need to locate a decent board and chip now










I'm looking at possibly picking up a 6600K too but its like an $800+ upgrade


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, I'll be looking fwd to that comparo, matter of fact if you'd kindly PM me when its up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do, need to save up a bit of cash for the skylake rig for starters though, got the ram on the way and just need to locate a decent board and chip now
Click to expand...

What board are you thinking about using?


----------



## MyPCisTheBEST

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is actually something i've want to test for a while now so it's on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do


You are talking about the latest intel flagship processor, not fx 9590

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117404

This is basically an i7 4790k, add four more cores to it, enable hyper threading and than slapping another whopping $700 USD to the price tags.


----------



## MyPCisTheBEST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Although I get what you are saying.. whats the difference between the 4100 6100 8100 and the 4300 6300 8300


Differences are more cores, higher clocks, higher overclock, bigger cache, ect. I don't recommend anything higher than 8350 from the AMD. because it would be a waste of money like intel i7s at that price point.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, I'll be looking fwd to that comparo, matter of fact if you'd kindly PM me when its up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do, need to save up a bit of cash for the skylake rig for starters though, got the ram on the way and just need to locate a decent board and chip now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What board are you thinking about using?
Click to expand...

Not sure as yet, probably something from MSI or Asus i think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyPCisTheBEST*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is actually something i've want to test for a while now so it's on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking about the latest intel flagship processor, not fx 9590
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117404
> 
> This is basically an i7 4790k, add four more cores to it, enable hyper threading and than slapping another whopping $700 USD to the price tags.
Click to expand...

AMD released the 9590 with a $1000 USD price tag....that is what i was referring to.

Intel charges more because they can charge more, AMD has NOTHING that can compete with 2011 in any form so.....higher prices.

Same reason Nvidia released the Titan at $1k as well matter of fact


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> Ill be testing that theory hopefully soon though
> 
> 
> 
> Please do, I'll be looking fwd to that comparo, matter of fact if you'd kindly PM me when its up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do, need to save up a bit of cash for the skylake rig for starters though, got the ram on the way and just need to locate a decent board and chip now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What board are you thinking about using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure as yet, probably something from MSI or Asus i think.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyPCisTheBEST*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is actually something i've want to test for a while now so it's on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are talking about the latest intel flagship processor, not fx 9590
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117404
> 
> This is basically an i7 4790k, add four more cores to it, enable hyper threading and than slapping another whopping $700 USD to the price tags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMD released the 9590 with a $1000 USD price tag....that is what i was referring to.
> 
> Intel charges more because they can charge more, AMD has NOTHING that can compete with 2011 in any form so.....higher prices.
> 
> Same reason Nvidia released the Titan at $1k as well matter of fact
Click to expand...

I'd like to get that MSI Titanium board , really like the look of it.

Better go easy on my expenditures for a while, a corporate merger for the sake of the stock holders has put my job in jeopardy









I'm sure once you get your rig up and running you'll do a great job of wringing it out and telling us what you think







( vicarious overclocking is sooo much more affordable for me lol)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

The Titanium has some great features but the looks throw me off a little, I'll be looking at something like the Gaming 5 or 7

But of course cash is always the limiting factor


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Titanium has some great features but the looks throw me off a little, I'll be looking at something like the Gaming 5 or 7
> 
> But of course cash is always the limiting factor


I guess the M9 ACK is out then..... $400 wow.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Titanium has some great features but the looks throw me off a little, I'll be looking at something like the Gaming 5 or 7
> 
> But of course cash is always the limiting factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the M9 ACK is out then..... $400 wow.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, top tier Z170 boards are quite pricy


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> So you're switching from the 8350 to an i5? I chose the 8350 over the i5s because of its better multitasking performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference that noticeable?
Click to expand...

8350 vs i5 2550k yes this is the case.

not really played much with ivy and haswell i5s but giving marginal improvements per generation i can't see them being twice as fast as they were 3 gens ago


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> So you're switching from the 8350 to an i5? I chose the 8350 over the i5s because of its better multitasking performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference that noticeable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8350 vs i5 2550k yes this is the case.
> 
> not really played much with ivy and haswell i5s but giving marginal improvements per generation i can't see them being twice as fast as they were 3 gens ago
Click to expand...

I used my 4.9 ghz 4790k / 780ti exclusively for nearly a month... trying to learn to like it..... I couldn't stand it any longer , back on the FX







.

My KDR is almost .2 higher in css on the FX rig.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> So you're switching from the 8350 to an i5? I chose the 8350 over the i5s because of its better multitasking performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference that noticeable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8350 vs i5 2550k yes this is the case.
> 
> not really played much with ivy and haswell i5s but giving marginal improvements per generation i can't see them being twice as fast as they were 3 gens ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used my 4.9 ghz 4790k / 780ti exclusively for nearly a month... trying to learn to like it..... I couldn't stand it any longer , back on the FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My KDR is almost .2 higher in css on the FX rig.
Click to expand...

you honestly think it has to do with the rig?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> just so you know this is all in jest, i'm using you to poke fun at those that have to have the "best".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i built a 3770k rig 3 years ago and it pretty well sat for 2 years, until i added a 780 lightning and made it a dedicated folder. my 2 960t's suit me very well for what i need.
> 
> ud


Haha I know it's fine, just didn't want anything to kick off.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Will do, need to save up a bit of cash for the skylake rig for starters though, got the ram on the way and just need to locate a decent board and chip now


My gf has a 6600k and a sabretooth Z170 board, well she has two of those boards... All she does is play minecraft.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at possibly picking up a 6600K too but its like an $800+ upgrade


See above. lol.

I bought insurance for the Z170 board I bought to replace my mistake. So round 2 in the morning!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> So you're switching from the 8350 to an i5? I chose the 8350 over the i5s because of its better multitasking performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference that noticeable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8350 vs i5 2550k yes this is the case.
> 
> not really played much with ivy and haswell i5s but giving marginal improvements per generation i can't see them being twice as fast as they were 3 gens ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used my 4.9 ghz 4790k / 780ti exclusively for nearly a month... trying to learn to like it..... I couldn't stand it any longer , back on the FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My KDR is almost .2 higher in css on the FX rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you honestly think it has to do with the rig?
Click to expand...

I do. The AMD rigs always make the mouse feel more like an extension of my hand for some reason. Same server , same group of players , same style of play ( relentless rushing-it's just more fun







).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> So you're switching from the 8350 to an i5? I chose the 8350 over the i5s because of its better multitasking performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the difference that noticeable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8350 vs i5 2550k yes this is the case.
> 
> not really played much with ivy and haswell i5s but giving marginal improvements per generation i can't see them being twice as fast as they were 3 gens ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used my 4.9 ghz 4790k / 780ti exclusively for nearly a month... trying to learn to like it..... I couldn't stand it any longer , back on the FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My KDR is almost .2 higher in css on the FX rig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you honestly think it has to do with the rig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. The AMD rigs always make the mouse feel more like an extension of my hand for some reason. Same server , same group of players , same style of play ( relentless rushing-it's just more fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

I've been using a 144hz Freesync monitor for the past 3 weeks, that'll do more for your k/d than any CPU









But as before i want an Intel rig for testing and my FX just can't max out all GPU's for my 1080p testing so i need that faster single threaded perf.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyPCisTheBEST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Although I get what you are saying.. whats the difference between the 4100 6100 8100 and the 4300 6300 8300
> 
> 
> 
> Differences are more cores, higher clocks, higher overclock, bigger cache, ect. I don't recommend anything higher than 8350 from the AMD. because it would be a waste of money like intel i7s at that price point.
Click to expand...

but thats what you where complaining about with intel


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MyPCisTheBEST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Although I get what you are saying.. whats the difference between the 4100 6100 8100 and the 4300 6300 8300
> 
> 
> 
> Differences are more cores, higher clocks, higher overclock, bigger cache, ect. I don't recommend anything higher than 8350 from the AMD. because it would be a waste of money like intel i7s at that price point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but thats what you where complaining about with intel
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> but thats what you where complaining about with intel


Lmao, shhhh, he might not have noticed.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> but thats what you where complaining about with intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao, shhhh, he might not have noticed.
Click to expand...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do


That's not equivalent, though, since all Vishera 8 cores are unlocked and have the same feature set. With Intel you have to pay for everything and they don't even use solder on their mainstream enthusiast quads.

The 9590 was a boutique part for a small number of people with lots of extra money who didn't want to overclock. It's worlds apart from Intel's sales practices, practices that have no workarounds to the point where people actually have aggressively/enthusiastically flogged a two thread dual core with polymer TIM as the overclocker's dream (as if it's 2007 all over again).

Now Intel has even thinned the substrate for its quad line with polymer TIM so that extra 16-20+C heat bottleneck is even more of a benefit to them (when people break their chips thanks to the substrate and not the other factors inherent in delidding).

But, no matter... Intel's polymer TIM was able to edge out TIM made in the Soviet Union in the 1970s.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do
> 
> 
> 
> That's not equivalent, though, since all Vishera 8 cores are unlocked and have the same feature set. With Intel you have to pay for everything and they don't even user solder on their mainstream enthusiast quads.
Click to expand...

No it's not equivalent, if anything it was an extremely douchey move from AMD trying to sell a part that was exactly the same as their lower clocked models.........

With Intel you pay more you get more

As for the soldering: http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/

Go give that a read, it's an extremely interesting article about it all but if you want a tl;dr
No solder because it's expensive, time consuming and runs the risk of damaging the chip

the reason AMD solders?
they HAVE to.....can you imagine what would happen if even a FX-6300 had TIM instead of solder?
it just wouldn't work at all (most APU's use TIM btw







)

I'm not defending either company here, just stating fact, I am forking out my own cash at some point here to build a Skylake i5 rig so i can do some testing of my own in this and see how it stacks up.

EDIT: I see you edited your post.......
ok i can see you are upset about the TIM subject so I'll say this nice and plain......Intel use TIM because they can......they can use TIM (which is easier and cheaper to use) and still stay within specs for the part, AMD cannot do this on any part apart from APU's (minus Godaveri) otherwise I guarantee you AMD would be using TIM as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do
> 
> 
> 
> That's not equivalent, though, since all Vishera 8 cores are unlocked and have the same feature set. With Intel you have to pay for everything and they don't even user solder on their mainstream enthusiast quads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not equivalent, if anything it was an extremely douchey move from AMD trying to sell a part that was exactly the same as their lower clocked models.........
> 
> With Intel you pay more you get more
> 
> As for the soldering: http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/
> 
> Go give that a read, it's an extremely interesting article about it all but if you want a tl;dr
> No solder because it's expensive, time consuming and runs the risk of damaging the chip
> 
> the reason AMD solders?
> they HAVE to.....can you imagine what would happen if even a FX-6300 had TIM instead of solder?
> it just wouldn't work at all (most APU's use TIM btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm not defending either company here, just stating fact, I am forking out my own cash at some point here to build a Skylake i5 rig so i can do some testing of my own in this and see how it stacks up.
> 
> EDIT: I see you edited your post.......
> ok i can see you are upset about the TIM subject so I'll say this nice and plain......Intel use TIM because they can......they can use TIM (which is easier and cheaper to use) and still stay within specs for the part, AMD cannot do this on any part apart from APU's (minus Godaveri) otherwise I guarantee you AMD would be using TIM as well.
Click to expand...

I predict wonderful benchmark numbers, a disappointing desktop experience and generally boring overclocking.... lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do
> 
> 
> 
> That's not equivalent, though, since all Vishera 8 cores are unlocked and have the same feature set. With Intel you have to pay for everything and they don't even user solder on their mainstream enthusiast quads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not equivalent, if anything it was an extremely douchey move from AMD trying to sell a part that was exactly the same as their lower clocked models.........
> 
> With Intel you pay more you get more
> 
> As for the soldering: http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/
> 
> Go give that a read, it's an extremely interesting article about it all but if you want a tl;dr
> No solder because it's expensive, time consuming and runs the risk of damaging the chip
> 
> the reason AMD solders?
> they HAVE to.....can you imagine what would happen if even a FX-6300 had TIM instead of solder?
> it just wouldn't work at all (most APU's use TIM btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm not defending either company here, just stating fact, I am forking out my own cash at some point here to build a Skylake i5 rig so i can do some testing of my own in this and see how it stacks up.
> 
> EDIT: I see you edited your post.......
> ok i can see you are upset about the TIM subject so I'll say this nice and plain......Intel use TIM because they can......they can use TIM (which is easier and cheaper to use) and still stay within specs for the part, AMD cannot do this on any part apart from APU's (minus Godaveri) otherwise I guarantee you AMD would be using TIM as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict wonderful benchmark numbers, a disappointing desktop experience and generally boring overclocking.... lol
Click to expand...

oh i don't expect it to be the "be all end all" but i admit it will be nice to finally have a decent Firestrike score


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do
> 
> 
> 
> That's not equivalent, though, since all Vishera 8 cores are unlocked and have the same feature set. With Intel you have to pay for everything and they don't even user solder on their mainstream enthusiast quads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not equivalent, if anything it was an extremely douchey move from AMD trying to sell a part that was exactly the same as their lower clocked models.........
> 
> With Intel you pay more you get more
> 
> As for the soldering: http://overclocking.guide/the-truth-about-cpu-soldering/
> 
> Go give that a read, it's an extremely interesting article about it all but if you want a tl;dr
> No solder because it's expensive, time consuming and runs the risk of damaging the chip
> 
> the reason AMD solders?
> they HAVE to.....can you imagine what would happen if even a FX-6300 had TIM instead of solder?
> it just wouldn't work at all (most APU's use TIM btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm not defending either company here, just stating fact, I am forking out my own cash at some point here to build a Skylake i5 rig so i can do some testing of my own in this and see how it stacks up.
> 
> EDIT: I see you edited your post.......
> ok i can see you are upset about the TIM subject so I'll say this nice and plain......Intel use TIM because they can......they can use TIM (which is easier and cheaper to use) and still stay within specs for the part, AMD cannot do this on any part apart from APU's (minus Godaveri) otherwise I guarantee you AMD would be using TIM as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I predict wonderful benchmark numbers, a disappointing desktop experience and generally boring overclocking.... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i don't expect it to be the "be all end all" but i admit it will be nice to finally have a decent Firestrike score
Click to expand...

I'm interested to see FS ultra numbers using the new chip with the cards you have. How soon do you think you'll be able to pull the trigger?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh i don't expect it to be the "be all end all" but i admit it will be nice to finally have a decent Firestrike score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see FS ultra numbers using the new chip with the cards you have. How soon do you think you'll be able to pull the trigger?
Click to expand...

Not anytime soon unfortunately, have had a financial setback but on the bright side I've got Ram sorted out for it


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh i don't expect it to be the "be all end all" but i admit it will be nice to finally have a decent Firestrike score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see FS ultra numbers using the new chip with the cards you have. How soon do you think you'll be able to pull the trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anytime soon unfortunately, have had a financial setback but on the bright side I've got Ram sorted out for it
Click to expand...

P;ease say at least 3k ram.. please


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh i don't expect it to be the "be all end all" but i admit it will be nice to finally have a decent Firestrike score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see FS ultra numbers using the new chip with the cards you have. How soon do you think you'll be able to pull the trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anytime soon unfortunately, have had a financial setback but on the bright side I've got Ram sorted out for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P;ease say at least 3k ram.. please
Click to expand...

Avexir 2400.....sorry Fears









I might be able to get something a bit faster later down the line but this was a freebie from some mates so it's very much appriciated


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh i don't expect it to be the "be all end all" but i admit it will be nice to finally have a decent Firestrike score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see FS ultra numbers using the new chip with the cards you have. How soon do you think you'll be able to pull the trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anytime soon unfortunately, have had a financial setback but on the bright side I've got Ram sorted out for it
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. The way the stock market is going, I think many of us are having financial setbacks...lol ( I'm down about 24% for dec 15 and jan 16...







call me







but I think I'm going to dump the last of my cash into the market and see what happens







)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> oh i don't expect it to be the "be all end all" but i admit it will be nice to finally have a decent Firestrike score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see FS ultra numbers using the new chip with the cards you have. How soon do you think you'll be able to pull the trigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anytime soon unfortunately, have had a financial setback but on the bright side I've got Ram sorted out for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P;ease say at least 3k ram.. please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Avexir 2400.....sorry Fears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to get something a bit faster later down the line but this was a freebie from some mates so it's very much appriciated
Click to expand...

well can't beat free so you are excused lol.. If you had paid for it I would be very disappointed


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it's not equivalent, if anything it was an extremely douchey move from AMD trying to sell a part that was exactly the same as their lower clocked models.........


Which is worse: being trapped or having options? The only people who got burned by the high price of the 9590 are people who didn't make the minimal effort to research such a pricey part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No solder because it's expensive, time consuming and runs the risk of damaging the chip


I'm not going to debate their use of TIM with you. I think your points are flat wrong and I've already dealt with them in two other threads.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No it's not equivalent, if anything it was an extremely douchey move from AMD trying to sell a part that was exactly the same as their lower clocked models.........
> 
> 
> 
> Which is worse: being trapped or having options?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No solder because it's expensive, time consuming and runs the risk of damaging the chip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to debate their use of TIM with you. I think your points are flat wrong and I've already dealt with them in two other threads.
Click to expand...

The only real option you get with AMD is clock speeds and thats about it (only talking about 8 core models here)

and thats ok you can disagree with me, my feelings won't be hurt









EDIT: again you've edited afterwards.

so what you are saying is that it was ok for AMD to price it that high only because people should have been smart enough to do their own research about it and thus realise that it wasn't worth the asking cost?

interesting.......slamming Intel for that practice but instead of criticising AMD for the same thing you instead turn it on the people who purchased said part....very interesting


----------



## mus1mus

How long will this last?

In other news, my replacement 8370E is coming. Not too optimistic on it beating the dead chip, but, we'll see. It will be more focused on a safer daily clock than shooting numbers though.

But with another competition in schedule, I hope it will be capable enough to help the OCN team for a three-peat on the current Novice Nimble.

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3342_overclock.net_retain_novice_nimble_crown_in_round_6


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How long will this last?
> 
> In other news, my replacement 8370E is coming. Not too optimistic on it beating the dead chip, but, we'll see.


I garuentee itll do over 9000Hz lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FX-9590 released with a $1000 price tag.....every company does stupid pricing but the thing is Intel can get away with it so they do
> 
> 
> 
> That's not equivalent, though, since all Vishera 8 cores are unlocked and have the same feature set. With Intel you have to pay for everything and they don't even use solder on their mainstream enthusiast quads.
> 
> The 9590 was a boutique part for a small number of people with lots of extra money who didn't want to overclock. It's worlds apart from Intel's sales practices, practices that have no workarounds to the point where people actually have aggressively/enthusiastically flogged a two thread dual core with polymer TIM as the overclocker's dream (as if it's 2007 all over again).
> 
> Now Intel has even thinned the substrate for its quad line with polymer TIM so that extra 16-20+C heat bottleneck is even more of a benefit to them (when people break their chips thanks to the substrate and not the other factors inherent in delidding).
> 
> But, no matter... Intel's polymer TIM was able to edge out TIM made in the Soviet Union in the 1970s.
Click to expand...

I think this is awesomely funny, they can't use big air..... the pcb is too thin


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> But, no matter... Intel's polymer TIM was able to edge out TIM made in the Soviet Union in the 1970s.


Beating out 40-year-old thermal compound from the worker's paradise is great, but can it out-perform mayonnaise?



Maybe Intel should have just bought up a million jars of Hellmann's for Skylake...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Beating out 40-year-old thermal compound from the worker's paradise is great, but can it out-perform mayonnaise?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Intel should have just bought up a million jars of Hellmann's for Skylake...


I wish the sockets on Z170 boards were 4mm lower than the die on the skylake chips so I can bare die mount a waterblock on them. No need for the IHS or Intel TIM.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I wish the sockets on Z170 boards were 4mm lower than the die on the skylake chips *so I can bare die mount a waterblock on them*. No need for the IHS or Intel TIM.


But that is more dangerous than they ever had with Skylake. The thinner PCB makes it more prone to bending and possible damage to the die. It sums up as death of the chip.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How long will this last?
> 
> In other news, my replacement 8370E is coming. Not too optimistic on it beating the dead chip, but, we'll see. It will be more focused on a safer daily clock than shooting numbers though.


See why i hoard? If my CPU dies like yours, i won't have to wait 1 day. I have the replacement sitting in its box.







Of course, then there is the "curse" i 've noticed. When you do have replacements ready, things just don't fail. They fail only when you don't have spare parts ready.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think this is awesomely funny, they can't use big air..... the pcb is too thin


Hey, Asrock is trendy! If Asrock can cut costs by making thin motherboards, why can't Intel! Ok, ok, so they warp with heavy coolers! Big deal! Buy a 2nd Intel CPU! It's a win win situation for Intel and Intel.

EDIT:

Plus, Intel thinks ahead. Doesn't want to fall into Microsoft's trap with users using her CPUs forever. Intel TIM used in Ivy, has an 8 year lifespan if i recall correctly an Intel statement i had found. This solves the problem of users with obsolete CPUs not wanting to upgrade (WinXP, Win7). After 8 years, your TIM is like cement, the CPU overheats and kills itself. Result: You buy new Intel CPU.


----------



## miklkit

The pcb is too thin? I've heard intel is fragile but that is just pushing intel farther into the "elite" market.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The pcb is too thin? I've heard intel is fragile but that is just pushing intel farther into the "elite" market.


Yeah, very elite, because now if you want to delid it, you need to be "elite delider".







Comparison of Skylake with Haswell:



http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded

Intel should make a competition with Asrock: "How low can you go?". "Who can make the thinnest PCB and still make it work without flames under Prime95?".


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, very elite, because now if you want to delid it, you need to be "elite delider".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of Skylake with Haswell:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded
> 
> Intel should make a competition with Asrock: "How low can you go?". "Who can make the thinnest PCB and still make it work without flames under Prime95?".


I have an Intel I7-6700k and have had zero issues, no bending and no overclocking issues either. Guess you just need to be careful, just like with AMD processors.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I have an Intel I7-6700k and have had zero issues, no bending and no overclocking issues either. Guess you just need to be careful, just like with AMD processors.


Good for you. You need to be more careful with Intel CPUs. AMD CPUs don't use crappy TIM, so you don't risk this with delidding:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded#post_24267518

And AMD CPUs don't have thin PCB, so you can put any cooler on the chip, you can even transport the case around and you won't get this:



It's exactly like with Asrock motherboards. It's not like they break. But the thinner PCB gives them more problems than ASUS or Gigabytes.

The only thing to worry with AMD CPUs it not dropping them, because of bent pins (which thankfully most of the time is reversible).


----------



## Mega Man

All I had to do was Google "skylake bending" it was shocking the number of pics I found, and not talking noob users a few people with the issue was review sites that mount far more cpus then the average person


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> All I had to do was Google "skylake bending" it was shocking the number of pics I found, and not talking noob users a few people with the issue was review sites that mount far more cpus then the average person


No backbone and bugged..... an AMD processor would get murdered in these forums with those attributes.


----------



## Mega Man

yep I agree


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Huh? Lost atm sorry


no back bone ( thin pcb) bugged ( search skylake freezing bug)







sorry to confuse


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No backbone and bugged..... an AMD processor would get murdered in these forums with those attributes.


You can say that again! "AMD not only makes the crappiest performers, but now also the crappiest PCBs". But even Intel's farts smell like roses.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No backbone and bugged..... an AMD processor would get murdered in these forums with those attributes.
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that again! "AMD not only makes the crappiest performers, but now also the crappiest PCBs". But even Intel's farts smell like roses.
Click to expand...

Well from what all I have read is that skylake is selling, but most peoples thoughts about it is meh.. which meh works for people that use stock coolers lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No backbone and bugged..... an AMD processor would get murdered in these forums with those attributes.
> 
> 
> 
> You can say that again! "AMD not only makes the crappiest performers, but now also the crappiest PCBs". But even Intel's farts smell like roses.
Click to expand...

TLB bug = APOCALYPSE! Skylake freezing bug = ..... oh ....it's nothing.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well from what all I have read is that skylake is selling, but most peoples thoughts about it is meh.. which meh works for people that use stock coolers lol


IMHO, most people buying CPUs, don't even know about that. Myself i only came to know about that today, when i visited the Intel forum and by accident i saw the "deliding" thread. Normally i don't even visit the Intel forum. Most people just go see if their game runs well and then go buy.

Moreover, people when given a higher incentive, are prepared to look the other way on things. For instance, when Gator wanted to spy on your PC, it was bad. Now that Microsoft gives you free OS and dx12 to play with, you accept and even defend the right of Microsoft to spy more stuff than Gator ever did. Because Gator never gave you a boon such as "directX12".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> TLB bug = APOCALYPSE! Skylake freezing bug = ..... oh ....it's nothing.


That's a very true analogy. If AMD had done it, it would have been: "Another big FAIL by AMD again". "Well, i am not surprised, it's AMD after all". "You 'd think they 'd test their CPU with...complex calculations before releasing it, huh?". Now: "no big deal, a BIOS update will fix that. "


----------



## Undervolter

Sorry double post.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well from what all I have read is that skylake is selling, but most peoples thoughts about it is meh.. which meh works for people that use stock coolers lol
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, most people buying CPUs, don't even know about that. Myself i only came to know about that today, when i visited the Intel forum and by accident i saw the "deliding" thread. Normally i don't even visit the Intel forum. Most people just go see if their game runs well and then go buy.
> 
> Moreover, people when given a higher incentive, are prepared to look the other way on things. For instance, when Gator wanted to spy on your PC, it was bad. Now that Microsoft gives you free OS and dx12 to play with, you accept and even defend the right of Microsoft to spy more stuff than Gator ever did. Because Gator never gave you a boon such as "directX12".
Click to expand...

I don't think that is the best example.. TBH MS isn't doing that much more "spying" than they have in the past.. yes a little more that fall in the same lines as google and apple... I get your point on it and I was about to bring up MS any way and see how people in this thread felt about win 10.

Win 10 has sure brewed a pot to stir,

just yes Intel thinner PCB is an issue however its for the same reason that they went past over solder IHS and LGA over PGA.. they are trying to keep their profits up because they know that they are not selling chips like they used to (mainly cause they are not improving performance) but why focus on that when you can hit the same profit then when you need to actually work on performance you can.. or they are stuck on a arch and don't have an alternative.. either way it boils down to saving money.. capitalism and thats what their shareholders want. As a consumer we get screwed but look at it now during sandy or was it ivy that people first delided .. and how few.. now enthusiest pretty much by them and expect to delid.

MS has now said that they are no longer supporting newer chips on older OS's people are all in an up roar about it.. and its like. .well if the chips work great.. are they going to limit it now (now if they intentionally put code in that reads that the chip is there and stop it from working thats a different story) Same concept applies with the MS telematary data.. youknow bug reports and all of that.. it really isn't tracking your information rather than the application usage.. and most of that is suspected to be the accounts that are timed to the MS accounts and not local profiles.. (thats why their usage data is skewed) which if you read the tos for the MS accounts (live hotmail outlook etc etc online services) you notices that it says that it can do just that (this being prior to win 10 being talked about) and thats where Google got that info from to start doing it in chrome (remember when chrome didn't exist)

drops mic


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I don't think that is the best example.. TBH MS isn't doing that much more "spying" than they have in the past.. yes a little more that fall in the same lines as google and apple... I get your point on it and I was about to bring up MS any way and see how people in this thread felt about win 10.
> 
> Win 10 has sure brewed a pot to stir,
> 
> just yes Intel thinner PCB is an issue however its for the same reason that they went past over solder IHS and LGA over PGA.. they are trying to keep their profits up because they know that they are not selling chips like they used to (mainly cause they are not improving performance) but why focus on that when you can hit the same profit then when you need to actually work on performance you can.. or they are stuck on a arch and don't have an alternative.. either way it boils down to saving money.. capitalism and thats what their shareholders want. As a consumer we get screwed but look at it now during sandy or was it ivy that people first delided .. and how few.. now enthusiest pretty much by them and expect to delid.
> 
> MS has now said that they are no longer supporting newer chips on older OS's people are all in an up roar about it.. and its like. .well if the chips work great.. are they going to limit it now (now if they intentionally put code in that reads that the chip is there and stop it from working thats a different story) Same concept applies with the MS telematary data.. youknow bug reports and all of that.. it really isn't tracking your information rather than the application usage.. and most of that is suspected to be the accounts that are timed to the MS accounts and not local profiles.. (thats why their usage data is skewed) which if you read the tos for the MS accounts (live hotmail outlook etc etc online services) you notices that it says that it can do just that (this being prior to win 10 being talked about) and thats where Google got that info from to start doing it in chrome (remember when chrome didn't exist)
> 
> drops mic


I don't want to get started with Microsoft, neither to fill the thread with links about what Win10 etc. I was in PC security fora since i was 15, when the motto was "default deny", "nothing phones home", "tighten your firewall". That people let Google, their antivirus etc, spy always more and more on them, leaves me unimpressed. That's the same argument as "since you 've just been raped by that guy, hey, let us rape you too" for me. Back in the day, when Intel said that her CPUs would have unique ID, there was hell over internet. Companies understood that simply by forcing something, causes reaction. Like Pavlov's dog, people react better, if you give them an advantage. At the same way, companies that run an almost monopoly, like MS and Intel, feel free to impose things that no other company would dare to do. Imagine if other software companies dared pound the user with "upgrade now or tonight" pop ups or "we 've removed your application", "we have updated your driver", "if you use this option of your software, we will datamine you". Once upon a time, all this was considered malware behaviour. Like 15 years ago. That now it's considered "normality", speaks volumes on how human beings can be manipulated.

Personally, i don't even use antivirus anymore, ever since they went "cloud" and my firewall has custom rules, as tight as they can get. As for browser, i use SRW Iron. By 2025, i hope i will be enough bored with computers, to go Linux. I mean, my main problem with Linux, is that it's OK for basic things, but not OK if you use strange software and you aren't a geek. Unless, i go Linux with dual boot on Win7.

Software companies are lucky, because legislators to this day, are computer illiterates. the EULA is basically a private contract between 2 parties. But in software, it's unilaterally prepared. This is quite unique in any other sector of business life. Normally, the 2 parties have their own terms and/or lawyers where they agree on a compromise. In software no. The text is prepared unilaterally and you must either accept or deny. This is unique... Theoretically, in a game EULA, there could be a fine line saying "and the company is entitled to a pound of flesh". At some point it will change. I am pretty sure it doesn't change, because legislators don't know where to start....

EDIT: Here's a nice example, of what can be "included" in a vague sentence of the EULA as "we gather user information": Of course this comes to surface, only when you press the companies with specific questions:





http://www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/avc_datasending_2014_en.pdf

The question "are special updates delivered to unique users, is a trap question. It's a polite way to ask "do you rootkit your users on request of your local authorities?" ("I have nothing to hide" is the classic reply). Antiviruses were supposed to keep malware out, not in... Which also explains this:



They have the IP, software unique ID, the hardware, there is no need to have the computer name. Unless, they want to be certain they can ID a machine behind a router. 2 vendors that explicitely say that don't deliver "personalized updates" also don't take the computer name. Coincidence...


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Hey guys, first time poster, long time lurker. This is a little off your current topic of conversation but after going through a couple hundred pages and not getting answers to my specific questions I figured I'd just join the club and ask. I have a FX-8320 right now and I'm running it on the MSI 990FXA Gaming Mobo (I know it's less than ideal but I have kids and money is tight). My Husband is an Intel guy and gave me some pointers on overclocking as this is my first foray into the life so-to-speak, but he's not too familiar with AMD even though some of the procedures and methodology behind it are similar. Now I've been doing some reading and I learned about the silicon lottery and how sometimes you just get lucky. Well I think I'm not so lucky because as it stands right now I'm sitting at 4.4 GHz @ 1.448v (could be lower I believe but I was crashing at this voltage @ 4.6 GHz). I've disabled all the power saving features in my BIOS and my RAM (Adata 16 GB) is set to 1.5v (stock max) and 1600 MHz (also stock). I have not touched anything else voltage wise.

I'm aiming for 4.6 GHz stable. I have good cooling (Corsair H100i GTX) and my temps under load even at 1.48v never go over 42C. But no matter what I can't stay at 4.6GHz without P95 or OCCT either freezing or one of my cores failing. So my main question is am I missing something? Should I even risk voltage increases on my NB? This mobo has a *****ty power phase and I do have my other mobo (from my fist AMD build the FX 6300 on a Asrock 970 Extreme 3). Now I game and video edit so I do want stability. Any help you pros can give me will help immensely. Thanks in advance!

Audrey


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster, long time lurker. This is a little off your current topic of conversation but after going through a couple hundred pages and not getting answers to my specific questions I figured I'd just join the club and ask. I have a FX-8320 right now and I'm running it on the MSI 990FXA Gaming Mobo (I know it's less than ideal but I have kids and money is tight). My Husband is an Intel guy and gave me some pointers on overclocking as this is my first foray into the life so-to-speak, but he's not too familiar with AMD even though some of the procedures and methodology behind it are similar. Now I've been doing some reading and I learned about the silicon lottery and how sometimes you just get lucky. Well I think I'm not so lucky because as it stands right now I'm sitting at 4.4 GHz @ 1.448v (could be lower I believe but I was crashing at this voltage @ 4.6 GHz). I've disabled all the power saving features in my BIOS and my RAM (Adata 16 GB) is set to 1.5v (stock max) and 1600 MHz (also stock). I have not touched anything else voltage wise.
> 
> I'm aiming for 4.6 GHz stable. I have good cooling (Corsair H100i GTX) and my temps under load even at 1.48v never go over 42C. But no matter what I can't stay at 4.6GHz without P95 or OCCT either freezing or one of my cores failing. So my main question is am I missing something? Should I even risk voltage increases on my NB? This mobo has a *****ty power phase and I do have my other mobo (from my fist AMD build the FX 6300 on a Asrock 970 Extreme 3). Now I game and video edit so I do want stability. Any help you pros can give me will help immensely. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Audrey


Did you disable software p state?
How is the airflow over the vrms and socket area?
What is the exact ram you are running?
With those temps, I'd not be afraid to go higher with the vcore.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'm aiming for 4.6 GHz stable. I have good cooling (Corsair H100i GTX) and my temps under load even at 1.48v never go over 42C. But no matter what I can't stay at 4.6GHz without P95 or OCCT either freezing or one of my cores failing. So my main question is am I missing something? Should I even risk voltage increases on my NB? This mobo has a *****ty power phase and I do have my other mobo (from my fist AMD build the FX 6300 on a Asrock 970 Extreme 3). Now I game and video edit so I do want stability. Any help you pros can give me will help immensely. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Audrey


Cssorkinman has your motherboard and he is an expert overclocker. So he will guide you through this. Just one thing. Forget about going to 4.6 on the Asrock 970 Extreme3. Some have trouble even at 4Ghz with 8 cores on that. Also, to cut down on times, you can use IBT AVX for quick stress testing, but on Very High (or Max). Don't use standard or high, they are too easy and you will be unstable:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

Once you pass that (you get a "success" message after 10 runs), you can run Prime95 as final confirmation (Prime is more reliable, but needs to run for many hours).


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you disable software p state?
> How is the airflow over the vrms and socket area?
> What is the exact ram you are running?
> With those temps, I'd not be afraid to go higher with the vcore.


Yes that was the first thing I disabled.

Airflow is really good, nothing in the way. 42C was a mistake, that was max temp under load at 4.6GHz (1.488v), I re-seated the cooler and now I'm at 38C max with the same settings.

ADATA XPG V1 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Cssorkinman has your motherboard and he is an expert overclocker. So he will guide you through this. Just one thing. Forget about going to 4.6 on the Asrock 970 Extreme3.


I'm running the MSI 990FXA Gaming mobo not the Extreme 3, I just mentioned that just in case you guys suggested trying that out rather than my MSI because I've read the power phase is garbage on this board. I still have my Extreme 3 sitting here just in case I fry this MSI while doing all this. lol Gotta pay to play right?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'm running the MSI 990FXA Gaming mobo not the Extreme 3, I just mentioned that just in case you guys suggested trying that out rather than my MSI because I've read the power phase is garbage on this board. I still have my Extreme 3 sitting here just in case I fry this MSI while doing all this. lol Gotta pay to play right?


I understood that. I am just saying, that the Extreme3 isn't an option for overclocking at all. I have it too and up to 4Ghz undervolted, it's OK. Beyond that, you 're pushing your luck. So if the MSI goes bust, you will simply have to buy new motherboard. The MSI is 6+2 phase. The problem is that the mosfets aren't of the best quality. Personally i would settle for 4.5Ghz on that motherboard. Newer (like 1 year old) 8320s usually take about 1.4v for 4.5Ghz. If yours is older though, it may need more. Cssorkinman will figure it all out.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I understood that. I am just saying, that the Extreme3 isn't an option for overclocking at all. I have it too and up to 4Ghz undervolted, it's OK. Beyond that, you 're pushing your luck. So if the MSI goes bust, you will simply have to buy new motherboard. The MSI is 6+2 phase. The problem is that the mosfets aren't of the best quality. Personally i would settle for 4.5Ghz on that motherboard. Newer (like 1 year old) 8320s usually take about 1.4v for 4.5Ghz. If yours is older though, it may need more. Cssorkinman will figure it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah got it. Yeah 4.5 GHz I've managed but on much higher voltage than I'd like. That's why I feel like I'm doing something wrong. Thanks so much guys for helping me, my Husband is stationed overseas so he's not here to listen to me ***** and moan about these things. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may just be where that particular chip has a voltage wall. 1 ghz overclock from base clock isn't too bad tho.
> I had an 8320 it had one weak core, limited it to 4.7 ghz for prime. The other cores would do 5ghz + however on prime without issue. That was on a Crosshair formula Z with a 480mm custom loop.
> 
> I'd bet you could game on that combo at 4.8 + but for rendering, 4.5 might be all she has .
> 
> Got a screen shot of temps while stressing?
Click to expand...

an 8320 shouldn't hit a voltage wall until minimum 4.7.. 4.8-4.9 is the norm


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I understood that. I am just saying, that the Extreme3 isn't an option for overclocking at all. I have it too and up to 4Ghz undervolted, it's OK. Beyond that, you 're pushing your luck. So if the MSI goes bust, you will simply have to buy new motherboard. The MSI is 6+2 phase. The problem is that the mosfets aren't of the best quality. Personally i would settle for 4.5Ghz on that motherboard. Newer (like 1 year old) 8320s usually take about 1.4v for 4.5Ghz. If yours is older though, it may need more. Cssorkinman will figure it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah got it. Yeah 4.5 GHz I've managed but on much higher voltage than I'd like. That's why I feel like I'm doing something wrong. Thanks so much guys for helping me, my Husband is stationed overseas so he's not here to listen to me ***** and moan about these things. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may just be where that particular chip has a voltage wall. 1 ghz overclock from base clock isn't too bad tho.
> I had an 8320 it had one weak core, limited it to 4.7 ghz for prime. The other cores would do 5ghz + however on prime without issue. That was on a Crosshair formula Z with a 480mm custom loop.
> 
> I'd bet you could game on that combo at 4.8 + but for rendering, 4.5 might be all she has .
> 
> Got a screen shot of temps while stressing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an 8320 shouldn't hit a voltage wall until minimum 4.7.. 4.8-4.9 is the norm
Click to expand...

Agree that those are normally where it walls, but they are all individuals.

EDIT: Just remembered, the latest bios has improved how it controls the VRM's and allows for the use of the 9xxx chips.. Are you running the latest bios deadly geek?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I understood that. I am just saying, that the Extreme3 isn't an option for overclocking at all. I have it too and up to 4Ghz undervolted, it's OK. Beyond that, you 're pushing your luck. So if the MSI goes bust, you will simply have to buy new motherboard. The MSI is 6+2 phase. The problem is that the mosfets aren't of the best quality. Personally i would settle for 4.5Ghz on that motherboard. Newer (like 1 year old) 8320s usually take about 1.4v for 4.5Ghz. If yours is older though, it may need more. Cssorkinman will figure it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah got it. Yeah 4.5 GHz I've managed but on much higher voltage than I'd like. That's why I feel like I'm doing something wrong. Thanks so much guys for helping me, my Husband is stationed overseas so he's not here to listen to me ***** and moan about these things. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may just be where that particular chip has a voltage wall. 1 ghz overclock from base clock isn't too bad tho.
> I had an 8320 it had one weak core, limited it to 4.7 ghz for prime. The other cores would do 5ghz + however on prime without issue. That was on a Crosshair formula Z with a 480mm custom loop.
> 
> I'd bet you could game on that combo at 4.8 + but for rendering, 4.5 might be all she has .
> 
> Got a screen shot of temps while stressing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an 8320 shouldn't hit a voltage wall until minimum 4.7.. 4.8-4.9 is the norm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree that those are normally where it walls, but they are all individuals.
Click to expand...

how is the gaming class from msi with the vrms? I don't have much of an isight but if you remember the gd65 I had was a dog..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I understood that. I am just saying, that the Extreme3 isn't an option for overclocking at all. I have it too and up to 4Ghz undervolted, it's OK. Beyond that, you 're pushing your luck. So if the MSI goes bust, you will simply have to buy new motherboard. The MSI is 6+2 phase. The problem is that the mosfets aren't of the best quality. Personally i would settle for 4.5Ghz on that motherboard. Newer (like 1 year old) 8320s usually take about 1.4v for 4.5Ghz. If yours is older though, it may need more. Cssorkinman will figure it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah got it. Yeah 4.5 GHz I've managed but on much higher voltage than I'd like. That's why I feel like I'm doing something wrong. Thanks so much guys for helping me, my Husband is stationed overseas so he's not here to listen to me ***** and moan about these things. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may just be where that particular chip has a voltage wall. 1 ghz overclock from base clock isn't too bad tho.
> I had an 8320 it had one weak core, limited it to 4.7 ghz for prime. The other cores would do 5ghz + however on prime without issue. That was on a Crosshair formula Z with a 480mm custom loop.
> 
> I'd bet you could game on that combo at 4.8 + but for rendering, 4.5 might be all she has .
> 
> Got a screen shot of temps while stressing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> an 8320 shouldn't hit a voltage wall until minimum 4.7.. 4.8-4.9 is the norm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree that those are normally where it walls, but they are all individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how is the gaming class from msi with the vrms? I don't have much of an isight but if you remember the gd65 I had was a dog..
Click to expand...

990 gaming runs cooler, better ultimate overclocks , slightly higher stress clocks than the GD 65 much better on board sound, good nic


----------



## Undervolter

@ *Deadlyg33k*

If you can settle for 4.5Ghz, do it. 100Mhz isn't going to be noticeable as a difference. Also, i guess there is another way. Sell the 8320 and buy a 8320E. The "e" are 95% guaranteed to hit 4.5Ghz at lower voltage than the older 8320s. Even a 8300 or 8310 should do 4.5Ghz for less voltage. They are all low leak parts.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I am personally more interested in socket temp of that MSI 990FX. My Asus m5a99FX pro 2.0 is socket temp limited when running prime or IBT AVX with [email protected] and I have a fan cooling the socket (Nepton 280L clc otherwise).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am personally more interested in socket temp of that MSI 990FX. My Asus m5a99FX pro 2.0 is socket temp limited when running prime or IBT AVX with [email protected] and I have a fan cooling the socket (Nepton 280L clc otherwise).


http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fd/fd18de91_r155.1ghz.png

Don't know if there is anything helpful for you there or not.

I'd bet the 990 gaming would be about the same clock for stressing.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577875/msi-990fxa-gaming-a-casual-review#post_24533321


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> If you can settle for 4.5Ghz, do it. 100Mhz isn't going to be noticeable as a difference. Also, i guess there is another way. Sell the 8320 and buy a 8320E. The "e" are 95% guaranteed to hit 4.5Ghz at lower voltage than the older 8320s. Even a 8300 or 8310 should do 4.5Ghz for less voltage. They are all low leak parts.


personally I think that is poor advice as we have not even isolated what the issue is.. I don't think the issue is cpu voltage at all..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> I am personally more interested in socket temp of that MSI 990FX. My Asus m5a99FX pro 2.0 is socket temp limited when running prime or IBT AVX with [email protected] and I have a fan cooling the socket (Nepton 280L clc otherwise).
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fd/fd18de91_r155.1ghz.png
> 
> Don't know if there is anything helpful for you there or not.
> 
> I'd bet the 990 gaming would be about the same clock for stressing.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577875/msi-990fxa-gaming-a-casual-review#post_24533321
Click to expand...

sounds like she should be able to hit 4.8 with no issues to be honest

side note MS did a swell job with edge huh.. this is just with OCN open


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Got a screen shot of temps while stressing?


Is this okay? If it's hard to view here's a direct link. http://i65.tinypic.com/sw71h4.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Please also fill out the sig rig so we know all of the components that you are working with. In addition you are in the perfect place for help and advise.
> 
> CSS and I as well as a few others have been in this thread since day one of the chips release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are the other voltages set to auto? and also do you have turbo enabled or not? lastly do you have the option to take screen shots of the BIOS we can learn and help guide a lot by seeing those as well


I'll fill that out right now.







to answer your other questions; CPU voltage to manual and all other set to auto. Turbo disabled. I don't have an option for BIOS screen capture I don't think. I'll just snap a pic and upload it here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just remembered, the latest bios has improved how it controls the VRM's and allows for the use of the 9xxx chips.. Are you running the latest bios deadly geek?


Please call me Audrey, I used my Husband's usual handle because I couldn't be bothered to think of one for myself! lol

But as far as I know I have the latest. I'm going to go into my BIOS after posting this reply and snap some images.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> personally I think that is poor advice as we have not even isolated what the issue is.. I don't think the issue is cpu voltage at all..
> sounds like she should be able to hit 4.8 with no issues to be honest


Well, i proposed that because she said that she can hit 4.5, but the voltage is higher than what she 'd like. So in case it's not because of some VRM inefficiency due to high heat, i proposed this as a "solution", because i don't know of another way to get to 4.5Ghz on lower voltage if the chip is a "bad" one. It may not be the best solution, but it definitely increases radically the odds of getting a chip that goes to 4.5Ghz at considerably less voltage.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> personally I think that is poor advice as we have not even isolated what the issue is.. I don't think the issue is cpu voltage at all..
> sounds like she should be able to hit 4.8 with no issues to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i proposed that because she said that she can hit 4.5, but the voltage is higher than what she 'd like. So in case it's not because of some VRM inefficiency due to high heat, i proposed this as a "solution", because i don't know of another way to get to 4.5Ghz on lower voltage if the chip is a "bad" one. It may not be the best solution, but it definitely increases radically the odds of getting a chip that goes to 4.5Ghz at considerably less voltage.
Click to expand...

I get that, but if the bios is tweaked right or something is off that will cause an issue or the IMC needs a little help with that much RAM there are too many variable to just say its fine to settle.. if it comes out to be voltage grand..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Is this okay? If it's hard to view here's a direct link. http://i65.tinypic.com/sw71h4.jpg


You are using the non AVX version of IBT (your Gigaflops are too low). Use this instead:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

It will finish faster too. I hope the 108C temperature is a bogus one and not the VRM temperature. CSSorkinman should know more about that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I get that, but if the bios is tweaked right or something is off that will cause an issue or the IMC needs a little help with that much RAM there are too many variable to just say its fine to settle.. if it comes out to be voltage grand..


By all means, mine is the last thing to consider, if all else fails.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Is this okay? If it's hard to view here's a direct link. http://i65.tinypic.com/sw71h4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are using the non AVX version of IBT (your Gigaflops are too low). Use this instead:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> It will finish faster too. I hope the 108C temperature is a bogus one and not the VRM temperature. CSSorkinman should know more about that.
Click to expand...

@Deadlyg33k that 108 temp is hot.. we need to figure out what that is.. I also suggest setting the other voltages manually and not leaving them auto.. another thing is I think APM is still enabled as it is still downclocking to 1.4Ghz


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You are using the non AVX version of IBT (your Gigaflops are too low). Use this instead:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> It will finish faster too. I hope the 108C temperature is a bogus one and not the VRM temperature. CSSorkinman should know more about that.


Thanks! Will download that now. As for the 108c that has to be BS, because nothing in my BIOS shows temps anywhere near that and the VRM are warm to touch not burning hot. As is all the heatsinks on the board for that matter.

Here's my current BIOS setup, sorry for the bad pics and don't make too much fun of my rig, it was my first build without my Husband's help. lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You are using the non AVX version of IBT (your Gigaflops are too low). Use this instead:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> It will finish faster too. I hope the 108C temperature is a bogus one and not the VRM temperature. CSSorkinman should know more about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Will download that now. As for the 108c that has to be BS, because nothing in my BIOS shows temps anywhere near that and the VRM are warm to touch not burning hot. As is all the heatsinks on the board for that matter.
> 
> Here's my current BIOS setup, sorry for the bad pics and don't make too much fun of my rig, it was my first build without my Husband's help. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

manually set the cpu/nb to 1.3 and see if that helps


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> manually set the cpu/nb to 1.3 and see if that helps


Okay will try that now. Should I keep everything the same for now as well?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> manually set the cpu/nb to 1.3 and see if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will try that now. Should I keep everything the same for now as well?
Click to expand...

yes, also if you could kindly show us whats in the sub menu for cpu features


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yes, also if you could kindly show us whats in the sub menu for cpu features


I did, I forgot to add it the first time I replied. But here it is to make things easier.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yes, also if you could kindly show us whats in the sub menu for cpu features
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I forgot to add it the first time I replied. But here it is to make things easier.
Click to expand...

ok that explains the down clocking as its cool n quiet doing that

Oh also these chips can handle voltage as long as you can keep them cool

Also Officially welcome to the forums/thread and club/ and to a new obsession of overclocking..







this thread moves be prepared, also we go off topics but anyone that needs help posts we jump on it as you can see.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> @Deadlyg33k that 108 temp is hot.. we need to figure out what that is.. I also suggest setting the other voltages manually and not leaving them auto.. another thing is I think APM is still enabled as it is still downclocking to 1.4Ghz


You're scaring me now! lol I don't know what that could be because I've touched everything and nothing is hot just warm, no idea what could be registering at that temp.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok that explains the down clocking as its cool n quiet doing that
> 
> Oh also these chips can handle voltage as long as you can keep them cool
> 
> Also Officially welcome to the forums/thread and club/ and to a new obsession of overclocking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread moves be prepared, also we go off topics but anyone that needs help posts we jump on it as you can see.


Yeah I usually leave that one on because all it does is throttle down my stuff when idle, I can turn it off if it's necessary? Also thanks! Yeah my Husband warned me that it was an obsession waiting to happen! lol

Oh I took another pick of my settings now, I still need to set voltages to manual. This board is so confusing the way voltage is set, my Husband's Asus board is much simpler.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't a temp that high mean that HWM is trying to read a sensor that doesn't exist?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> IMHO, most people buying CPUs, don't even know about that. Myself i only came to know about that today, when i visited the Intel forum and by accident i saw the "deliding" thread. Normally i don't even visit the Intel forum. Most people just go see if their game runs well and then go buy.
> 
> Moreover, people when given a higher incentive, are prepared to look the other way on things. For instance, when Gator wanted to spy on your PC, it was bad. Now that Microsoft gives you free OS and dx12 to play with, you accept and even defend the right of Microsoft to spy more stuff than Gator ever did. Because Gator never gave you a boon such as "directX12".
> That's a very true analogy. If AMD had done it, it would have been: "Another big FAIL by AMD again". "Well, i am not surprised, it's AMD after all". "You 'd think they 'd test their CPU with...complex calculations before releasing it, huh?". Now: "no big deal, a BIOS update will fix that. "


That is because it is no big deal and a bios update is fixing this. However, the TLB bug could not be fixed by a bios update and the fix was to reduce the ram performance by nearly 1/3. (I personally thought that was foolish since it made the system feel a lot slower but, that was their fix.) I had a Phenom 9500 but the only limit to it was that it did not overclock well. Other than that, it worked well for me for about 2 years before I had upgraded to a Phenom II 945.

Also, I would imagine that a lot of the bends are being caused by improperly mounted heatsinks. However, I have a Noctua NH-D15 with a well balanced mounting system so there is that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yes, also if you could kindly show us whats in the sub menu for cpu features
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I forgot to add it the first time I replied. But here it is to make things easier.
Click to expand...

Good job supplying info for the helpful folks here Audrey









The 108 C reading is a misread, there is no input from the motherboard for that value, the board is looking for information to interpret that it can't find and so it kinda goes banana's. Been this way on msi boards since 08 or so at least ( amd based).

I would disable Cool n Quiet for now.
Enable HPC

Things that have helped gain stability with my msi amd rigs
Slight bumps in ram voltage
Dropping HT link to 2200 mhz
Bumping pcie-nb voltage slightly

Voltages that tend to do ok in auto
Cpu/nb
nb

I don't think I'd be afraid to push more volts to the cpu either, but do so at your own risk.

The MSI boards tend to get uncomfortable at cooler cpu temps than others , sometimes losing stability at 5C cooler than with other boards ( probably an LLC related behavior).

.














I appreciate the sacrifices you and your family make for the sake of our nation - THANK YOU!


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good job supplying info for the helpful folks here Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 108 C reading is a misread, there is no input from the motherboard for that value, the board is looking for information to interpret that it can't find and so it kinda goes banana's. Been this way on msi boards since 08 or so at least ( amd based).
> 
> I would disable Cool n Quiet for now.
> Enable HPC
> 
> Things that have helped gain stability with my msi amd rigs
> Slight bumps in ram voltage
> Dropping HT link to 2200 mhz
> Bumping pcie-nb voltage slightly
> 
> Voltages that tend to do ok in auto
> Cpu/nb
> nb
> 
> I don't think I'd be afraid to push more volts to the cpu either, but do so at your own risk.
> 
> The MSI boards tend to get uncomfortable at cooler cpu temps than others , sometimes losing stability at 5C cooler than with other boards ( probably an LLC related behavior).
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the sacrifices you and your family make for the sake of our nation - THANK YOU!


Ah okay thanks I thought so. lol

I will disable C&Q for now and enable HPC.

When you say "slight bump" you mean one or two ticks so to speak? Like my ram is stock 1.5 (although it shows slightly lower in the BIOS), so I'll manually set it to 1.5v

Should I then put the CPU/NB back to auto or leave it set to what it is now as shown in my latest screenshot?

Thank you. We're Canadian but he's supporting the U.S. overseas with the JTF2.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Good job supplying info for the helpful folks here Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 108 C reading is a misread, there is no input from the motherboard for that value, the board is looking for information to interpret that it can't find and so it kinda goes banana's. Been this way on msi boards since 08 or so at least ( amd based).
> 
> I would disable Cool n Quiet for now.
> Enable HPC
> 
> Things that have helped gain stability with my msi amd rigs
> Slight bumps in ram voltage
> Dropping HT link to 2200 mhz
> Bumping pcie-nb voltage slightly
> 
> Voltages that tend to do ok in auto
> Cpu/nb
> nb
> 
> I don't think I'd be afraid to push more volts to the cpu either, but do so at your own risk.
> 
> The MSI boards tend to get uncomfortable at cooler cpu temps than others , sometimes losing stability at 5C cooler than with other boards ( probably an LLC related behavior).
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the sacrifices you and your family make for the sake of our nation - THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah okay thanks I thought so. lol
> 
> I will disable C&Q for now and enable HPC.
> 
> When you say "slight bump" you mean one or two ticks so to speak? Like my ram is stock 1.5 (although it shows slightly lower in the BIOS), so I'll manually set it to 1.5v
> 
> Should I then put the CPU/NB back to auto or leave it set to what it is now as shown in my latest screenshot?
> 
> Thank you. We're Canadian but he's supporting the U.S. overseas with the JTF2.
Click to expand...

Generally , I don't think going up to 1.65 volts on the ram would hurt anything on that kit. Might post a screenshot of cpu-z's values under the spd , memory and motherboard tabs. As for the cpu/nb I always have better luck with auto on the msi boards ( unless you are going for a huge overclock on the ram), but that may be dependent on what bios you are running - might experiment with it a little. Asus boards tend to overvolt this setting when left in auto, and if you had one I would recommend a manual setting.

If none of these things help, we might try fsb overclocking - a little riskier as far as the OS is concerned but as long as you have a solid restore point, usually things can be repaired.

I made an assumption about where you live, but I suspect the sacrifices are the same







.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Generally , I don't think going up to 1.65 volts on the ram would hurt anything on that kit. Might post a screenshot of cpu-z's values under the spd , memory and motherboard tabs. As for the cpu/nb I always have better luck with auto on the msi boards ( unless you are going for a huge overclock on the ram), but that may be dependent on what bios you are running - might experiment with it a little. Asus boards tend to overvolt this setting when left in auto, and if you had one I would recommend a manual setting.
> 
> If none of these things help, we might try fsb overclocking - a little riskier as far as the OS is concerned but as long as you have a solid restore point, usually things can be repaired.
> 
> I made an assumption about where you live, but I suspect the sacrifices are the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They are the same that's for sure. He's coming home next week after a 6 month tour so I'm happy about that!

Okay so here is my settings as I try for that elusive 4.6GHz threshold! lol



I'm going to run IBT right now and I'll post a shot during and let you guys know the result. Oh and here is a screenshot of my RAM section of CPUz...



Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Well that didn't last long! lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Well that didn't last long! lol


The g-flops are much higher - making progress at any rate.

More V-core , at your own risk of course ( i pushed 1.64 volts through my 990 gaming and it had no issues... but i had the perfect cooling set up )


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The g-flops are much higher - making progress at any rate.
> 
> More V-core , at your own risk of course ( i pushed 1.64 volts through my 990 gaming and it had no issues... but i had the perfect cooling set up )


Geez! lol What is the max voltage for this chip? I heard 1.55v. My temps seem good, I mean much better than with the D92 and even my old Noctua.

P.S. I almost pooped my pants when I read your sig.... 5.7GHz!? Wow. lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The g-flops are much higher - making progress at any rate.
> 
> More V-core , at your own risk of course ( i pushed 1.64 volts through my 990 gaming and it had no issues... but i had the perfect cooling set up )
> 
> 
> 
> Geez! lol What is the max voltage for this chip? I heard 1.55v. My temps seem good, I mean much better than with the D92 and even my old Noctua.
Click to expand...

I've pushed 1.72 volts through a few of mine, no damage , but the key is to keep them cool.

At 1.64 volts, the 990 gaming was running surprisingly cool, but I could tell by the voltage regulation that it was starting to strain pretty hard.

A saying within the club is " If you can cool it, you can clock it"

EDIT :You may want to drop the cpu multiplier , leaving everything else the same and see if its stable at 4.4 , partially ruling out instablity in the ram .


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've pushed 1.72 volts through a few of mine, no damage , but the key is to keep them cool.
> 
> At 1.64 volts, the 990 gaming was running surprisingly cool, but I could tell by the voltage regulation that it was starting to strain pretty hard.
> 
> A saying within the club is " If you can cool it, you can clock it"


Are my temps okay then?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've pushed 1.72 volts through a few of mine, no damage , but the key is to keep them cool.
> 
> At 1.64 volts, the 990 gaming was running surprisingly cool, but I could tell by the voltage regulation that it was starting to strain pretty hard.
> 
> A saying within the club is " If you can cool it, you can clock it"
> 
> 
> 
> Are my temps okay then?
Click to expand...

They look ok to me. I'd download hwinfo and use it to get temps instead of hwmon.

Be aware though, my personal feeling is that MSI boards start to lose stability at lower cpu temps than other boards do. They generally run cooler ( higher end boards), but they need to also.

Edit:
Some screenys of my GD 80 rig. H-100 for cooling


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The g-flops are much higher - making progress at any rate.
> 
> More V-core , at your own risk of course ( i pushed 1.64 volts through my 990 gaming and it had no issues... but i had the perfect cooling set up )
> 
> 
> 
> Geez! lol What is the max voltage for this chip? I heard 1.55v. My temps seem good, I mean much better than with the D92 and even my old Noctua.
> 
> P.S. I almost pooped my pants when I read your sig.... 5.7GHz!? Wow. lol
Click to expand...

Orkin is a special case around here, not many push their chips that high








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The g-flops are much higher - making progress at any rate.
> 
> More V-core , at your own risk of course ( i pushed 1.64 volts through my 990 gaming and it had no issues... but i had the perfect cooling set up )
> 
> 
> 
> Geez! lol What is the max voltage for this chip? I heard 1.55v. My temps seem good, I mean much better than with the D92 and even my old Noctua.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've pushed 1.72 volts through a few of mine, no damage , but the key is to keep them cool.
> 
> At 1.64 volts, the 990 gaming was running surprisingly cool, but I could tell by the voltage regulation that it was starting to strain pretty hard.
> 
> A saying within the club is " If you can cool it, you can clock it"
> 
> EDIT :You may want to drop the cpu multiplier , leaving everything else the same and see if its stable at 4.4 , partially ruling out instablity in the ram .
Click to expand...

I've done 1.68v (1.7v in BIOS) on my 8350 before and haven't gone above 1.62v on my 9590 as yet.

agreed about 4.4, but you shouldn't have any issues getting 4.5 stable.

key is to work through it slowly with all the power saving stuff off then when you've got it locked it turn them back on one at a time and see if you're still stable afterwards.

belated welcome to the club as well, nice to see someone else from the commonwealth around here


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They look ok to me. I'd download hwinfo and use it to get temps instead of hwmon.
> 
> Be aware though, my personal feeling is that MSI boards start to lose stability at lower cpu temps than other boards do. They generally run cooler ( higher end boards), but they need to also.


Okay so I took your advice and lowered my multiplier to 4.4GHz and ran the test and passed. I'm going to up the voltage a notch and up my multiplier back to 4.6GHz and see what temps I get. You can see in the screencap I hit 46.9C with 1.5v which is well below the 62C max correct?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Orkin is a special case around here, not many push their chips that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 1.68v (1.7v in BIOS) on my 8350 before and haven't gone above 1.62v on my 9590 as yet.
> 
> agreed about 4.4, but you shouldn't have any issues getting 4.5 stable.
> 
> key is to work through it slowly with all the power saving stuff off then when you've got it locked it turn them back on one at a time and see if you're still stable afterwards.
> 
> belated welcome to the club as well, nice to see someone else from the commonwealth around here


lol Thanks, love Fallout 4, but I'm hooked on Metal Gear: The Phantom Pain right now.









Yeah I think 4.5 won't be an issue and with a vcore below 1.5v as well, I just love even numbers versus odd, I know I know it's slight OCD on my part. lol


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.


FX at 4.8 vs. 6600K
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1403?vs=1544

*Intel wins:*

HandBrake v0.9.9 LQ Film
FX: 429.55
Intel: 540.99
HandBrake v0.9.9 2x4K
FX: 18.29
Intel: 22.85

x264 HD Benchmark - 1st pass - v3.03
FX: 103.02
Intel: 133.48

Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 2: Build Point Cloud
FX: 10.67
Intel: 7.69
Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 3: Build Mesh
FX: 4.03
Intel: 2.77
Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 4: Build Texture
FX: 2.84
Intel: 1.23

Dolphin Emulation Benchmark
FX: 11.65
Intel: 7.97

Cinebench R15 - Single Threaded
FX: 113
Intel: 169
Cinebench 11.5 - Single Threaded
FX: 1.25
Intel: 1.92

3D Particle Movement: Single Threaded
FX: 84.73
Intel: 130.59

FastStone Image Viewer 4.9
FX: 58
Intel: 37

Sunspider 1.0.2
FX: 145
Intel: 129
Kraken 1.1
FX: 1645
Intel: 801
WebXPRT
FX: 2151
Intel: 2589
Google Octane v2
FX: 21752
Intel: 42036

SYSmark 2014 - Office Productivity
FX: 1206
Intel: 1595
SYSmark 2014 - Media Creation
FX: 1292
Intel: 2081
SYSmark 2014 - Data and Financial Analysis
FX: 2028
Intel: 2267

Linux-Bench NPB Fluid Dynamics
FX: 1502
Intel: 2263
Linux-Bench OpenSSL Sign
FX: 427
Intel: 655
Linux-Bench OpenSSL Verification
FX: 27216
Intel: 40717
Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 1x
FX: 23041
Intel: 40650
Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 10x
FX: 64935
Intel: 126582
Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 100x
FX: 62112
Intel: 126582

4K multimedia benchmarks - image editing - Expert Reviews
FX 9590: 104
Intel: 117

4K multimedia benchmarks - multitasking - Expert Reviews
FX 9590: 111
Intel: 113

*AMD wins:*

Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 1: Align Photos
FX: 7.04
Intel: 8.69

Cinebench R15 - Multi-Threaded
FX: 767
Intel: 654
Cinebench 11.5 - Multi-Threaded
FX: 8.14
Intel: 7.51

Hybrid x265, 4K Video
FX: 1.49
Intel: 1.47

x264 HD Benchmark - 2nd pass - v3.03
FX: 48.18
Intel: 42.8

3D Particle Movement: MultiThreaded
FX: 470.89
Intel: 423.54

TrueCrypt 7.1 Benchmark (AES Performance)
FX: 4.3
Intel: 3.4

POV-Ray 3.7 Beta RC4
FX: 1806
Intel: 1612

WinRAR 5.01, 2867 files, 1.52 GB
FX: 62.05
Intel: 70.8

Linux-Bench 7-Zip Compression
FX: 24642
Intel: 17333
Linux-Bench 7-Zip Decompression
FX: 25404
Intel: 15946
7-zip Benchmark, 32MB Dictionary - Total MIPS
FX: 26097
Intel: 18090

Linux-Bench c-ray 1.1 (Hard)
FX: 104
Intel: 96

4K multimedia benchmarks - video editing - Expert Reviews
FX 9590: 104
Intel: 117

*Tie:*

Linux-Bench NAMD Molecular Dynamics, Steps Per Unit Time

*9590, 6700K, 6400*





Cinebench 11.5 multi (higher better)
i7: 9.82
FX: 7.85
i5: 5.79

x264 (higher better)
i7: 53.9
FX: 46.4
i5: 35.5

Premiere Pro (lower better)
i7: 26
i5: 42
FX: 51

Battlefield 4 (1080 ultra)
i7: 121
i5: 88
FX: 86

Crysis 3 (1080 very high)
i7: 71
i5: 49
FX: 43

FarCry 4 (1080 ultra)
i7: 93
i5: 67
FX: 56

GTA V (1080 very high)
i7: 63
i5: 44
FX: 42

system power consumption
i7: 286
i5: 244
FX: 353


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Orkin is a special case around here, not many push their chips that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done 1.68v (1.7v in BIOS) on my 8350 before and haven't gone above 1.62v on my 9590 as yet.
> 
> agreed about 4.4, but you shouldn't have any issues getting 4.5 stable.
> 
> key is to work through it slowly with all the power saving stuff off then when you've got it locked it turn them back on one at a time and see if you're still stable afterwards.
> 
> belated welcome to the club as well, nice to see someone else from the commonwealth around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Thanks, love Fallout 4, but I'm hooked on Metal Gear: The Phantom Pain right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think 4.5 won't be an issue and with a vcore below 1.5v as well, I just love even numbers versus odd, I know I know it's slight OCD on my part. lol
Click to expand...

haha, I actually meant Canada being part of the British Commonwealth same as Australia









and i'm very much the same with odd versus even numbers, 4.6-4.8 is where the majority of these chips love to sit and at that speed they are quite speedy to boot.

and for 4.5Ghz you shouldn't need more than 1.45v even if you've got a poopy chip so you should be able to bring that vcore down a few notches, my 8350 for example needs 1.368v for 4.4Ghz and 1.416v for 4.6Ghz with 4.8Ghz needing 1.464v so you really don't need that much vcore


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Interesting opinion but i think the 6600k is a bit faster in the majority of applications against the 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> FX at 4.8 vs. 6600K
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1403?vs=1544
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Intel wins:*
> 
> HandBrake v0.9.9 LQ Film
> FX: 429.55
> Intel: 540.99
> HandBrake v0.9.9 2x4K
> FX: 18.29
> Intel: 22.85
> 
> x264 HD Benchmark - 1st pass - v3.03
> FX: 103.02
> Intel: 133.48
> 
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 2: Build Point Cloud
> FX: 10.67
> Intel: 7.69
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 3: Build Mesh
> FX: 4.03
> Intel: 2.77
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 4: Build Texture
> FX: 2.84
> Intel: 1.23
> 
> Dolphin Emulation Benchmark
> FX: 11.65
> Intel: 7.97
> 
> Cinebench R15 - Single Threaded
> FX: 113
> Intel: 169
> Cinebench 11.5 - Single Threaded
> FX: 1.25
> Intel: 1.92
> 
> 3D Particle Movement: Single Threaded
> FX: 84.73
> Intel: 130.59
> 
> FastStone Image Viewer 4.9
> FX: 58
> Intel: 37
> 
> Sunspider 1.0.2
> FX: 145
> Intel: 129
> Kraken 1.1
> FX: 1645
> Intel: 801
> WebXPRT
> FX: 2151
> Intel: 2589
> Google Octane v2
> FX: 21752
> Intel: 42036
> 
> SYSmark 2014 - Office Productivity
> FX: 1206
> Intel: 1595
> SYSmark 2014 - Media Creation
> FX: 1292
> Intel: 2081
> SYSmark 2014 - Data and Financial Analysis
> FX: 2028
> Intel: 2267
> 
> Linux-Bench NPB Fluid Dynamics
> FX: 1502
> Intel: 2263
> Linux-Bench OpenSSL Sign
> FX: 427
> Intel: 655
> Linux-Bench OpenSSL Verification
> FX: 27216
> Intel: 40717
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 1x
> FX: 23041
> Intel: 40650
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 10x
> FX: 64935
> Intel: 126582
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 100x
> FX: 62112
> Intel: 126582
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - image editing - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 104
> Intel: 117
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - multitasking - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 111
> Intel: 113
> 
> *AMD wins:*
> 
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 1: Align Photos
> FX: 7.04
> Intel: 8.69
> 
> Cinebench R15 - Multi-Threaded
> FX: 767
> Intel: 654
> Cinebench 11.5 - Multi-Threaded
> FX: 8.14
> Intel: 7.51
> 
> Hybrid x265, 4K Video
> FX: 1.49
> Intel: 1.47
> 
> x264 HD Benchmark - 2nd pass - v3.03
> FX: 48.18
> Intel: 42.8
> 
> 3D Particle Movement: MultiThreaded
> FX: 470.89
> Intel: 423.54
> 
> TrueCrypt 7.1 Benchmark (AES Performance)
> FX: 4.3
> Intel: 3.4
> 
> POV-Ray 3.7 Beta RC4
> FX: 1806
> Intel: 1612
> 
> WinRAR 5.01, 2867 files, 1.52 GB
> FX: 62.05
> Intel: 70.8
> 
> Linux-Bench 7-Zip Compression
> FX: 24642
> Intel: 17333
> Linux-Bench 7-Zip Decompression
> FX: 25404
> Intel: 15946
> 7-zip Benchmark, 32MB Dictionary - Total MIPS
> FX: 26097
> Intel: 18090
> 
> Linux-Bench c-ray 1.1 (Hard)
> FX: 104
> Intel: 96
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - video editing - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 104
> Intel: 117
> 
> *Tie:*
> 
> Linux-Bench NAMD Molecular Dynamics, Steps Per Unit Time
> 
> *9590, 6700K, 6400*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 multi (higher better)
> i7: 9.82
> FX: 7.85
> i5: 5.79
> 
> x264 (higher better)
> i7: 53.9
> FX: 46.4
> i5: 35.5
> 
> Premiere Pro (lower better)
> i7: 26
> i5: 42
> FX: 51
> 
> Battlefield 4 (1080 ultra)
> i7: 121
> i5: 88
> FX: 86
> 
> Crysis 3 (1080 very high)
> i7: 71
> i5: 49
> FX: 43
> 
> FarCry 4 (1080 ultra)
> i7: 93
> i5: 67
> FX: 56
> 
> GTA V (1080 very high)
> i7: 63
> i5: 44
> FX: 42
> 
> system power consumption
> i7: 286
> i5: 244
> FX: 353
Click to expand...

Spoiler tag please.....no-one likes walls of text









and that pretty much confirms what i already thought (and Orkins own testing), the i5 at *stock* matches then FX at 4.8 in nearly every game that has been tested so that pretty much settles it for me then, i5 is worth it in my case









simple reasons behind it......I mostly game and benchmark, i don't render, i don't do any computational tasks where I'd be using the FX to it's full potential so a 6600k overclocked to 4.5 or so and I'll be in business, thanks for that info


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the i5 at *stock* matches then FX at 4.8 in nearly every game that has been tested so that pretty much settles it for me then


Keep in mind that 4K with two GPUs changes the situation. In GPU-limited situations the FX tends to be more competitive, even beating the $1000 Haswell 8 core. Yes, that processor is running at rather low GHz at stock but the price-performance issue remains. If one is running at 4K with powerful graphics then an FX overclocked to a high level is probably going to be plenty, except in minimally-threaded titles. However, those who are aiming for super-high FPS may want to pay more for a 5775C (which has better gaming performance than the 6700K thanks to the EDRAM).

Those who don't need the 8 cores of the FX for rendering and such, though, should stick to paying the Intel tax for gaming - as long as they don't mind the 16-20+ thermal bottleneck thanks to the low-grade TIM or the predatory practice of thinning the substrate. Broadwell should have the thicker substrate as far as I know which makes it, again, a better choice than Skylake for gaming.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the i5 at *stock* matches then FX at 4.8 in nearly every game that has been tested so that pretty much settles it for me then
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that 4K with two GPUs changes the situation. In GPU-limited situations the FX tends to be more competitive, even beating the $1000 Haswell 8 core. Yes, that processor is running at rather low GHz at stock but the price-performance issue remains. If one is running at 4K with powerful graphics then an FX overclocked to a high level is probably going to be plenty, except in minimally-threaded titles. However, those who are aiming for super-high FPS may want to pay more for a 5775C (which has better gaming performance than the 6700K thanks to the EDRAM).
> 
> Those who don't need the 8 cores of the FX for rendering and such, though, should stick to paying the Intel tax for gaming - as long as they don't mind the 16-20+ thermal bottleneck thanks to the low-grade TIM or the predatory practice of thinning the substrate. Broadwell should have the thicker substrate as far as I know which makes it, again, a better choice than Skylake for gaming.
Click to expand...

You'd be referring to the TechnologyX article yes?

I've read that one a few times and yes at 4k FX holds its own extremely well but at 1080p and 1440p Intel has an advantage, The only reason i am going this route is because when i am testing GPU's i need them to not be bottlenecked by the processor (yes this does happen in some games with an FX chip) so an i5 is the most cost effective option and i would like to satisfy my own curiousity with an FX vs i5 comparison under my own conditions which i know others in here are interested in as well


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You'd be referring to the TechnologyX article yes?
> 
> I've read that one a few times and yes at 4k FX holds its own extremely well but at 1080p and 1440p Intel has an advantage, The only reason i am going this route is because when i am testing GPU's i need them to not be bottlenecked by the processor (yes this does happen in some games with an FX chip) so an i5 is the most cost effective option and i would like to satisfy my own curiousity with an FX vs i5 comparison under my own conditions which i know others in here are interested in as well


The 5675C is a better choice in an i5 for gaming than a Skylake. It doesn't require BCLK overclocking, has the thicker substrate, and has EDRAM. Good luck finding it for a reasonable price, though, thanks - again - to Intel's hatred of letting consumers find a good value anywhere. They're withholding EDRAM for Kaby Lake.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You'd be referring to the TechnologyX article yes?
> 
> I've read that one a few times and yes at 4k FX holds its own extremely well but at 1080p and 1440p Intel has an advantage, The only reason i am going this route is because when i am testing GPU's i need them to not be bottlenecked by the processor (yes this does happen in some games with an FX chip) so an i5 is the most cost effective option and i would like to satisfy my own curiousity with an FX vs i5 comparison under my own conditions which i know others in here are interested in as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 5675C is a better choice in an i5 for gaming than a Skylake. It doesn't require BCLK overclocking, has the thicker substrate, and has EDRAM. Good luck finding it for a reasonable price, though, thanks - again - to Intel's hatred of letting consumers find a good value anywhere. They're withholding EDRAM for Kaby Lake.
Click to expand...

Can't get Broadwell in Aus anymore, Haswell costs the same as Skylake (4690k is actually $6 more than 6600k) and i already have DDR4 for it.

I've crunched numbers and looked at all the specs, in my personal case a 6600k is the way to go.


----------



## superstition222

Or you could keep what you've got and wait until Zen and Kaby Lake make the situation a lot more interesting for gaming purchases.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...









So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.



Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Or you could keep what you've got and wait until Zen and Kaby Lake make the situation a lot more interesting for gaming purchases.


Or.....I could get Skylake and then pick up Zen later down the line


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.


if that is what your chip needs for 4.5Ghz then 4.4 is definitely you best bet.......never seen a chip require that much voltage for 4.5 before......


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.


Do you happen to know the bin information of the chip its self. It would require for you to remove your water block and reapply your termal compound. By the way what type/brand of thermal compound are you useing?.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

even one notch lower and it'll fail IBT, so yeah I'll scale back down to 4.4GHz for now. This is why I don't play the lottery. lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.


cpu nb temp may be low.. 1.325 if on 1.3... dram i always set about .05v higher than stock as per megas suggestion and it never fails at rated timings







you shouldnt need that voltage for 4.4 ever.. i use about that voltage for 4.8 lol


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Do you happen to know the bin information of the chip its self. It would require for you to remove your water block and reapply your termal compound. By the way what type/brand of thermal compound are you useing?.


Whatever compound comes pre-applied on the water block so no idea. I so don't want to go through all that, is there another way? On the box perhaps?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Do you happen to know the bin information of the chip its self. It would require for you to remove your water block and reapply your termal compound. By the way what type/brand of thermal compound are you useing?.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever compound comes pre-applied on the water block so no idea. I so don't want to go through all that, is there another way? On the box perhaps?
Click to expand...

No, the Batch number is only on the IHS itself and the TIM that comes on Corsair AIO's is quite good so you'd need something equally better if you were going to replace it.

if you ever do remove the cooler could you please take a picture of the CPU and post it in here for us?

just so we can see the batch number and know to steer clear if we can









Example:


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Or.....I could get Skylake and then pick up Zen later down the line


You could, although that decision doesn't at all fit with the logic I was using so it's rather pointless to mention.

If you absolutely must get something now then your best choice is Broadwell. If you can't get that and absolutely must get something now then, yes, you can get the current form of Skylake - with all its drawbacks.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...


Apologize instead for not following our discussion closely enough to see that that wasn't the point, at least in terms of what I was posting.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Or.....I could get Skylake and then pick up Zen later down the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could, although that decision doesn't at all fit with the logic I was using so it's rather pointless to mention.
> 
> If you absolutely must get something now then your best choice is Broadwell. If you can't get that and absolutely must get something now then, yes, you can get the current form of Skylake - with all its drawbacks.
Click to expand...

I appreciate the advice but I assure you I have done the research into it and i see no reason why i should be paying this much for a broadwell CPU:


Spoiler: i5 5675c Price in Aus







when i can get this for cheaper:


Spoiler: i5-6600k Price in Aus







I mean i could go a bit backwards and still pay the same right?


Spoiler: i5-4690k Price in Aus







My point is i already have DDR4 ram, all i need is the board and chip and with Broadwell not exactly being cheap (rarely anything PC related is) Skylake gives me the best bang for buck from those 3 options (yes those are the cheapest prices for all 3 i can find in Aus)

and in case there are people wondering:


Spoiler: FX-8350


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> but thats what you where complaining about with intel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> FX at 4.8 vs. 6600K
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1403?vs=1544
> 
> *Intel wins:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HandBrake v0.9.9 LQ Film
> FX: 429.55
> Intel: 540.99
> HandBrake v0.9.9 2x4K
> FX: 18.29
> Intel: 22.85
> 
> x264 HD Benchmark - 1st pass - v3.03
> FX: 103.02
> Intel: 133.48
> 
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 2: Build Point Cloud
> FX: 10.67
> Intel: 7.69
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 3: Build Mesh
> FX: 4.03
> Intel: 2.77
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 4: Build Texture
> FX: 2.84
> Intel: 1.23
> 
> Dolphin Emulation Benchmark
> FX: 11.65
> Intel: 7.97
> 
> Cinebench R15 - Single Threaded
> FX: 113
> Intel: 169
> Cinebench 11.5 - Single Threaded
> FX: 1.25
> Intel: 1.92
> 
> 3D Particle Movement: Single Threaded
> FX: 84.73
> Intel: 130.59
> 
> FastStone Image Viewer 4.9
> FX: 58
> Intel: 37
> 
> Sunspider 1.0.2
> FX: 145
> Intel: 129
> Kraken 1.1
> FX: 1645
> Intel: 801
> WebXPRT
> FX: 2151
> Intel: 2589
> Google Octane v2
> FX: 21752
> Intel: 42036
> 
> SYSmark 2014 - Office Productivity
> FX: 1206
> Intel: 1595
> SYSmark 2014 - Media Creation
> FX: 1292
> Intel: 2081
> SYSmark 2014 - Data and Financial Analysis
> FX: 2028
> Intel: 2267
> 
> Linux-Bench NPB Fluid Dynamics
> FX: 1502
> Intel: 2263
> Linux-Bench OpenSSL Sign
> FX: 427
> Intel: 655
> Linux-Bench OpenSSL Verification
> FX: 27216
> Intel: 40717
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 1x
> FX: 23041
> Intel: 40650
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 10x
> FX: 64935
> Intel: 126582
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 100x
> FX: 62112
> Intel: 126582
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - image editing - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 104
> Intel: 117
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - multitasking - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 111
> Intel: 113
> 
> *AMD wins:*
> 
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 1: Align Photos
> FX: 7.04
> Intel: 8.69
> 
> Cinebench R15 - Multi-Threaded
> FX: 767
> Intel: 654
> Cinebench 11.5 - Multi-Threaded
> FX: 8.14
> Intel: 7.51
> 
> Hybrid x265, 4K Video
> FX: 1.49
> Intel: 1.47
> 
> x264 HD Benchmark - 2nd pass - v3.03
> FX: 48.18
> Intel: 42.8
> 
> 3D Particle Movement: MultiThreaded
> FX: 470.89
> Intel: 423.54
> 
> TrueCrypt 7.1 Benchmark (AES Performance)
> FX: 4.3
> Intel: 3.4
> 
> POV-Ray 3.7 Beta RC4
> FX: 1806
> Intel: 1612
> 
> WinRAR 5.01, 2867 files, 1.52 GB
> FX: 62.05
> Intel: 70.8
> 
> Linux-Bench 7-Zip Compression
> FX: 24642
> Intel: 17333
> Linux-Bench 7-Zip Decompression
> FX: 25404
> Intel: 15946
> 7-zip Benchmark, 32MB Dictionary - Total MIPS
> FX: 26097
> Intel: 18090
> 
> Linux-Bench c-ray 1.1 (Hard)
> FX: 104
> Intel: 96
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - video editing - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 104
> Intel: 117
> 
> *Tie:*
> 
> Linux-Bench NAMD Molecular Dynamics, Steps Per Unit Time
> 
> *9590, 6700K, 6400*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 multi (higher better)
> i7: 9.82
> FX: 7.85
> i5: 5.79
> 
> x264 (higher better)
> i7: 53.9
> FX: 46.4
> i5: 35.5
> 
> Premiere Pro (lower better)
> i7: 26
> i5: 42
> FX: 51
> 
> Battlefield 4 (1080 ultra)
> i7: 121
> i5: 88
> FX: 86
> 
> Crysis 3 (1080 very high)
> i7: 71
> i5: 49
> FX: 43
> 
> FarCry 4 (1080 ultra)
> i7: 93
> i5: 67
> FX: 56
> 
> GTA V (1080 very high)
> i7: 63
> i5: 44
> FX: 42
> 
> system power consumption
> i7: 286
> i5: 244
> 
> 
> FX: 353


Thx man It looks like the 6400k is just slightly better than the 9590 in the benchmarks that matter to me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> but thats what you where complaining about with intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> FX at 4.8 vs. 6600K
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1403?vs=1544
> 
> *Intel wins:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HandBrake v0.9.9 LQ Film
> FX: 429.55
> Intel: 540.99
> HandBrake v0.9.9 2x4K
> FX: 18.29
> Intel: 22.85
> 
> x264 HD Benchmark - 1st pass - v3.03
> FX: 103.02
> Intel: 133.48
> 
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 2: Build Point Cloud
> FX: 10.67
> Intel: 7.69
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 3: Build Mesh
> FX: 4.03
> Intel: 2.77
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 4: Build Texture
> FX: 2.84
> Intel: 1.23
> 
> Dolphin Emulation Benchmark
> FX: 11.65
> Intel: 7.97
> 
> Cinebench R15 - Single Threaded
> FX: 113
> Intel: 169
> Cinebench 11.5 - Single Threaded
> FX: 1.25
> Intel: 1.92
> 
> 3D Particle Movement: Single Threaded
> FX: 84.73
> Intel: 130.59
> 
> FastStone Image Viewer 4.9
> FX: 58
> Intel: 37
> 
> Sunspider 1.0.2
> FX: 145
> Intel: 129
> Kraken 1.1
> FX: 1645
> Intel: 801
> WebXPRT
> FX: 2151
> Intel: 2589
> Google Octane v2
> FX: 21752
> Intel: 42036
> 
> SYSmark 2014 - Office Productivity
> FX: 1206
> Intel: 1595
> SYSmark 2014 - Media Creation
> FX: 1292
> Intel: 2081
> SYSmark 2014 - Data and Financial Analysis
> FX: 2028
> Intel: 2267
> 
> Linux-Bench NPB Fluid Dynamics
> FX: 1502
> Intel: 2263
> Linux-Bench OpenSSL Sign
> FX: 427
> Intel: 655
> Linux-Bench OpenSSL Verification
> FX: 27216
> Intel: 40717
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 1x
> FX: 23041
> Intel: 40650
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 10x
> FX: 64935
> Intel: 126582
> Linux-Bench Redis Memory-Key Store, 100x
> FX: 62112
> Intel: 126582
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - image editing - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 104
> Intel: 117
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - multitasking - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 111
> Intel: 113
> 
> *AMD wins:*
> 
> Agisoft PhotoScan Benchmark - Stage 1: Align Photos
> FX: 7.04
> Intel: 8.69
> 
> Cinebench R15 - Multi-Threaded
> FX: 767
> Intel: 654
> Cinebench 11.5 - Multi-Threaded
> FX: 8.14
> Intel: 7.51
> 
> Hybrid x265, 4K Video
> FX: 1.49
> Intel: 1.47
> 
> x264 HD Benchmark - 2nd pass - v3.03
> FX: 48.18
> Intel: 42.8
> 
> 3D Particle Movement: MultiThreaded
> FX: 470.89
> Intel: 423.54
> 
> TrueCrypt 7.1 Benchmark (AES Performance)
> FX: 4.3
> Intel: 3.4
> 
> POV-Ray 3.7 Beta RC4
> FX: 1806
> Intel: 1612
> 
> WinRAR 5.01, 2867 files, 1.52 GB
> FX: 62.05
> Intel: 70.8
> 
> Linux-Bench 7-Zip Compression
> FX: 24642
> Intel: 17333
> Linux-Bench 7-Zip Decompression
> FX: 25404
> Intel: 15946
> 7-zip Benchmark, 32MB Dictionary - Total MIPS
> FX: 26097
> Intel: 18090
> 
> Linux-Bench c-ray 1.1 (Hard)
> FX: 104
> Intel: 96
> 
> 4K multimedia benchmarks - video editing - Expert Reviews
> FX 9590: 104
> Intel: 117
> 
> *Tie:*
> 
> Linux-Bench NAMD Molecular Dynamics, Steps Per Unit Time
> 
> *9590, 6700K, 6400*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 multi (higher better)
> i7: 9.82
> FX: 7.85
> i5: 5.79
> 
> x264 (higher better)
> i7: 53.9
> FX: 46.4
> i5: 35.5
> 
> Premiere Pro (lower better)
> i7: 26
> i5: 42
> FX: 51
> 
> Battlefield 4 (1080 ultra)
> i7: 121
> i5: 88
> FX: 86
> 
> Crysis 3 (1080 very high)
> i7: 71
> i5: 49
> FX: 43
> 
> FarCry 4 (1080 ultra)
> i7: 93
> i5: 67
> FX: 56
> 
> GTA V (1080 very high)
> i7: 63
> i5: 44
> FX: 42
> 
> system power consumption
> i7: 286
> i5: 244
> FX: 353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx man It looks like the 6400k is just slightly better than the 9590 in the benchmarks that matter to me.
Click to expand...

That's a i5-6400, it's a locked chip clocked at 2.7Ghz (3.3 Turbo)


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.


Do me a favor, run that test again at these settings and have cpuz open during.. in the middle of the test tell me what the lowest core voltage is.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, run that test again at these settings and have cpuz open during.. in the middle of the test tell me what the lowest core voltage is.
Click to expand...

With the bios I ran, there was almost no Vdroop at all (.008 maximum observed @ 1.64V applied) on the 990 gaming. There is no user configurable LLC, but I suspect the board has a nifty controller that does it for you.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, run that test again at these settings and have cpuz open during.. in the middle of the test tell me what the lowest core voltage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the bios I ran, there was almost no Vdroop at all (.008 maximum observed @ 1.64V applied) on the 990 gaming. There is no user configurable LLC, but I suspect the board has a nifty controller that does it for you.
Click to expand...

Well thats nifty.. look at her 12v rail as well may also be an issue, it seems more power delivery vs bad cores.. but i could be wrong.. can always test with cores disabled.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sorry to derail your Intel vs AMD peeing contest but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems I may have one of those aforementioned poopy chips as I needed this to achieve 4.5Ghz stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just bump her down to 4.4GHz with lower voltage of course? Temps are still below 55 overall but I'm wondering if the extra 100MHz is worth the extra voltage and of course heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a favor, run that test again at these settings and have cpuz open during.. in the middle of the test tell me what the lowest core voltage is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the bios I ran, there was almost no Vdroop at all (.008 maximum observed @ 1.64V applied) on the 990 gaming. There is no user configurable LLC, but I suspect the board has a nifty controller that does it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats nifty.. look at her 12v rail as well may also be an issue, it seems more power delivery vs bad cores.. but i could be wrong.. can always test with cores disabled.
Click to expand...

My 8320 had 7 absolutely stellar cores.... one dud , being the 2nd core on the first module.... it couldn't have been in a worse spot. 7 would do 5+ prime runs on the gd 65 but one would fail at anything over 4.7 or so.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's a i5-6400, it's a locked chip clocked at 2.7Ghz (3.3 Turbo)


Oh I know, and since the 6600k is even better that assists me even further


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Apologize instead for not following our discussion closely enough to see that that wasn't the point, at least in terms of what I was posting.


I know I was being facetious my dear.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Just my luck, this chip suuuucccckkkssss! lol

Like really? No really? I don't get it, I'm going to need 1.5v for 4.4!? My 6300 hit 4.4GHz with no problem according to my Husband so I just don't get it. What about my 12v rail??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Just my luck, this chip suuuucccckkkssss! lol
> 
> Like really? No really? I don't get it. My 6300 hit 4.4GHz with no problem according to my Husband so I just don't get it. What about my 12v rail??


ok, I think you may need to start again from the beginning, take everything back to stock (Auto CPU Multi, NB, HT, Voltage etc) and disable turbo + power saving features (C&Q, C6, APM) and run IBT again and we'll see what it looks like.

your 12v rail is dipping a little but nothing out of the ordinary (my AX1200i reads as low as 11.7v when stressing)


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok, I think you may need to start again from the beginning, take everything back to stock (Auto CPU Multi, NB, HT, Voltage etc) and disable turbo + power saving features (C&Q, C6, APM) and run IBT again and we'll see what it looks like.
> 
> your 12v rail is dipping a little but nothing out of the ordinary (my AX1200i reads as low as 11.7v when stressing)


Okay will do tomorrow, getting tired, gotta sleep sometime. lol Thanks again guys, have a good night.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Just my luck, this chip suuuucccckkkssss! lol
> 
> Like really? No really? I don't get it, I'm going to need 1.5v for 4.4!? My 6300 hit 4.4GHz with no problem according to my Husband so I just don't get it. What about my 12v rail??


Auto on cpu/nb
1.56 volts to the cpu - run cinebench at 4.7 , then inch your way up a half multi at a time till it fails. If you are feeling brave . * watch temps*

OR...... try the LN2 switch.... dun dun DUNNNNNNNNN

lol no , I really wouldn't try that if I were you.... I gave mine to my nephew for xmas or I would try it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

So I'm thinking about revisiting an idea that we were toying around with about 12 months ago.

would anyone be interested in an OCN community CPU?

now the idea is one of us gets an FX CPU (8350, 8370 w/e) and it goes around to each of us in this club and we try to get our max clocks on it.

i mean i think it's an interesting idea because everyone's setup is different (Board, Ram, Cooling etc), obviously this requires a good amount of trust so not everyone would be able to receive it but for example say i get it and it spends 2 weeks with me then i ship it to Mus1Mus seeing as he is pretty close to me geographically and then Mus would ship it to someone else after his 2 weeks and so on and so forth.

anyone interested in that idea?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok, I think you may need to start again from the beginning, take everything back to stock (Auto CPU Multi, NB, HT, Voltage etc) and disable turbo + power saving features (C&Q, C6, APM) and run IBT again and we'll see what it looks like.
> 
> your 12v rail is dipping a little but nothing out of the ordinary (my AX1200i reads as low as 11.7v when stressing)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay will do tomorrow, getting tired, gotta sleep sometime. lol Thanks again guys, have a good night.
Click to expand...

No worries, have a good one


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I'm thinking about revisiting an idea that we were toying around with about 12 months ago.
> 
> would anyone be interested in an OCN community CPU?
> 
> now the idea is one of us gets an FX CPU (8350, 8370 w/e) and it goes around to each of us in this club and we try to get our max clocks on it.
> 
> i mean i think it's an interesting idea because everyone's setup is different (Board, Ram, Cooling etc), obviously this requires a good amount of trust so not everyone would be able to receive it but for example say i get it and it spends 2 weeks with me then i ship it to Mus1Mus seeing as he is pretty close to me geographically and then Mus would ship it to someone else after his 2 weeks and so on and so forth.
> 
> anyone interested in that idea?


Better let mus have it last.... he'd either win or kill it.







lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I'm thinking about revisiting an idea that we were toying around with about 12 months ago.
> 
> would anyone be interested in an OCN community CPU?
> 
> now the idea is one of us gets an FX CPU (8350, 8370 w/e) and it goes around to each of us in this club and we try to get our max clocks on it.
> 
> i mean i think it's an interesting idea because everyone's setup is different (Board, Ram, Cooling etc), obviously this requires a good amount of trust so not everyone would be able to receive it but for example say i get it and it spends 2 weeks with me then i ship it to Mus1Mus seeing as he is pretty close to me geographically and then Mus would ship it to someone else after his 2 weeks and so on and so forth.
> 
> anyone interested in that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better let mus have it last.... he'd either win or kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Good point haha........but seriously, good idea or bad?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I'm thinking about revisiting an idea that we were toying around with about 12 months ago.
> 
> would anyone be interested in an OCN community CPU?
> 
> now the idea is one of us gets an FX CPU (8350, 8370 w/e) and it goes around to each of us in this club and we try to get our max clocks on it.
> 
> i mean i think it's an interesting idea because everyone's setup is different (Board, Ram, Cooling etc), obviously this requires a good amount of trust so not everyone would be able to receive it but for example say i get it and it spends 2 weeks with me then i ship it to Mus1Mus seeing as he is pretty close to me geographically and then Mus would ship it to someone else after his 2 weeks and so on and so forth.
> 
> anyone interested in that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better let mus have it last.... he'd either win or kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point haha........but seriously, good idea or bad?
Click to expand...

It's a fun concept, but it would be hard to be fair about it and I can't help but think the earlier you got it, the better chance you would have.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So I'm thinking about revisiting an idea that we were toying around with about 12 months ago.
> 
> would anyone be interested in an OCN community CPU?
> 
> now the idea is one of us gets an FX CPU (8350, 8370 w/e) and it goes around to each of us in this club and we try to get our max clocks on it.
> 
> i mean i think it's an interesting idea because everyone's setup is different (Board, Ram, Cooling etc), obviously this requires a good amount of trust so not everyone would be able to receive it but for example say i get it and it spends 2 weeks with me then i ship it to Mus1Mus seeing as he is pretty close to me geographically and then Mus would ship it to someone else after his 2 weeks and so on and so forth.
> 
> anyone interested in that idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better let mus have it last.... he'd either win or kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point haha........but seriously, good idea or bad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fun concept, but it would be hard to be fair about it and I can't help but think the earlier you got it, the better chance you would have.
Click to expand...

Agreed, potential damage to the chip is obviously a cause for concern but apart from everyone having chips from the same batch (which really isn't possible) this is the only way i can see doing it.

i mean i suppose we could have a voltage limit imposed on it but that kind of limits the potential a bit


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's a i5-6400, it's a locked chip clocked at 2.7Ghz (3.3 Turbo)


On the other hand this review paints a different picture


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmmm. Not interested. I'm always winning anyways.









Nope, seriously, what would be the criteria anyways? Voltage/temp limitation will be good but, those vary a lot and safe limits are personal preference.

We also have different clubs for that like, 5GHz OC Club, 5GHz 24/7 club etc. And aint this club has some sort of leaderboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Just my luck, this chip suuuucccckkkssss! lol
> 
> Like really? No really? I don't get it, I'm going to need 1.5v for 4.4!? My 6300 hit 4.4GHz with no problem according to my Husband so I just don't get it. What about my 12v rail??


I suspect CPU NB Voltage on this errar.

I would try to inject Prime 95 into this testing to eliminate the possible culprit.

Small FFT for the CORES.
Blend for Cache + Memory + Core.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmmm. Not interested. I'm always winning anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, seriously, what would be the criteria anyways? Voltage/temp limitation will be good but, those vary a lot and safe limits are personal preference.
> 
> We also have different clubs for that like, 5GHz OC Club, 5GHz 24/7 club etc. And aint this club has some sort of leaderboard?
> .


Well that's why I'm asking for people's opinions about it









I'd personally like to see it happen, not necessarily for bragging rights but more for data than anything.

there kinda is a leaderboard but that's for Ramdisk speed iirc


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm. Leaderboard should be good. Validations suggestions are welcome. I would sway away from CPU-Z Validations though.

Maybe a format like this:

CPU SKU - FX 8370E
Batch Info -
Motherboard -
Cooling -
Max Clock using which software -
Voltage -
SS -
Etc.

Then, we can create some sort of a leaderboard table that states all these info and a link to each post.









Sweet idea mate. I am aware there are leaderboards like that but nothing covers all aspects. Like lower than 5GHz clocks.

Edit: it doesn't sound too late to me since Zen can't be had til the end of the year or so..


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Good morning all.

Okay so I reverted back to stock and I'm running IBT with only power saving features turned off. Don't know what I'm looking for. lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Good morning all.
> 
> Okay so I reverted back to stock and I'm running IBT with only power saving features turned off. Don't know what I'm looking for. lol


Two things are interesting there, one your vcore is obviously much more reasonable and two your "aux" temp is half of what it was before

try 4.0Ghz and leave the voltage on Auto if you can please


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Two things are interesting there, one your vcore is obviously much more reasonable and two your "aux" temp is half of what it was before
> 
> try 4.0Ghz and leave the voltage on Auto if you can please


Will do. Oh I also ran CB15 just to get a baseline score. Wow my Hubby is right, Intel is much better than these, I may have to consider an upgrade in the near future. lol


----------



## Deadlyg33k

So what does this tell you?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Two things are interesting there, one your vcore is obviously much more reasonable and two your "aux" temp is half of what it was before
> 
> try 4.0Ghz and leave the voltage on Auto if you can please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Oh I also ran CB15 just to get a baseline score. Wow my Hubby is right, Intel is much better than these, I may have to consider an upgrade in the near future. lol
Click to expand...

Nah don't worry about what CB says. Most of the stories are exaggerated! So don't worry! So far the advice that is being given is good. Did you just set all the settings back to what it was? Or did you reset the BIOS using the default option? I think using the default options would be more effective than just setting everything back manually. Once you start having success and start seeing the numbers you expect you will be pleasantly surprised! The FX 8 core spits out ~750-800 CB CPU points when overclocked to 4.9-5 with a decently tuned CPU-NB and RAM as well. So stick with it. The numbers will get better.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nah don't worry about what CB says. Most of the stories are exaggerated! So don't worry! So far the advice that is being given is good. Did you just set all the settings back to what it was? Or did you reset the BIOS using the default option? I think using the default options would be more effective than just setting everything back manually. Once you start having success and start seeing the numbers you expect you will be pleasantly surprised! The FX 8 core spits out ~750-800 CB CPU points when overclocked to 4.9-5 with a decently tuned CPU-NB and RAM as well. So stick with it. The numbers will get better.


Yeah I figured as much. I reset back to default via the BIOS options and then manually turned off all power saving features and ran IBT, then as per Bilko's advice I upped the multiplier to 4.0GHz and left everything stock. That's what I posted last, just waiting for him to take a look and let me know where to go from here.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Two things are interesting there, one your vcore is obviously much more reasonable and two your "aux" temp is half of what it was before
> 
> try 4.0Ghz and leave the voltage on Auto if you can please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Oh I also ran CB15 just to get a baseline score. Wow my Hubby is right, Intel is much better than these, I may have to consider an upgrade in the near future. lol
Click to expand...

CB on Win 10 will always give a lower score unless you set the priority to Realtime but you don't really need to do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> So what does this tell you?


that Aux temp really has thrown me.......it's jumped 20c without any voltage increase but your speed vs vcore is way more believable now than before.

try and go to 4.2Ghz and leave the voltage the same again and see what the temps do, I'm wondering if the Aux is socket temp which i suppose would heat up with higher freq


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> So what does this tell you?


Tells me firstly that you did indeed loose the silicone lottery a bit. Your chip is a bit of a piggy. Your ViD is 1.35V. That is a bit high. This number can give you an idea of the overclocking prowess of the chips. It tells us the minimum voltage the chip requires to stay stable at stock volts. But it isn't the be-all and end-all. It just gives you an idea. To give you an idea. Both my 8320 and 8350 had a ViD of 1.312V. The overclocks I got were 4.8GHz at 1.5V and 4.9 at 1.55V on both chips. My 8370 on the other hand is whole other kettle of fish. It has a ViD of 1.28V. However the lowest voltage I could get at the stock 4GHz was 1.2725V stable. This chip overclocks well. She can manage 4.9GHz at 1.4625V and 5Ghz at 1.475V. So like I said it can give you an idea on the abilities of the chips. But my 8320 and 8350 were both beaten out by chips with higher ViD's than mine.

Your temperature's seem under control. CPU cores at 32C and what seems to be the die temps (or socket temps dunno which since the Stilt gave us that bit of info!) holding steady at around the 32C mark. That Aux temp is a bit high. I dunno what it is. Seems like it is working though. My MSI 990FXA-GD65 had tried polling a sensor but obviously got no reply. So it read a CONSTANT 255C. But your Aux temp is moving around a bit. Maybe it is infact getting a reading from somewhere. And finally GFLOP's seems good!

You might want to try some additional cooling for that board if you plan to shoot for bigger numbers. Especially since that board is a 6 phase board. I dunno how good those mosFET's are. But if it is anything like the D-Pak Nikos FET's on the 970 Gaming I would say 4.6GHz is a good place to stop. However if I read Cssorkinman's review right, the 990FXA Gaming had better FET's. So I think 4.8GHz is possible. But I know that getting there and beyond that is harder on a 6 phase. My M5A99FX board is also a 6 phase. And she requires a lot of TLC to get her higher but she can do it.


Spoiler: Here are some pics of additional cooling.



VRM Heatsink fan

Backside socket fan





These additional bits of cooling are considered mandatory when pushing big numbers beyond the 4.7GHz mark. But I would insist you maybe consider them for your case cause your board could be taking strain even at the 4.5GHz mark.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> So what does this tell you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tells me firstly that you did indeed loose the silicone lottery a bit. Your chip is a bit of a piggy. Your ViD is 1.35V. That is a bit high. This number can give you an idea of the overclocking prowess of the chips. It tells us the minimum voltage the chip requires to stay stable at stock volts. But it isn't the be-all and end-all. It just gives you an idea. To give you an idea. Both my 8320 and 8350 had a ViD of 1.312V. The overclocks I got were 4.8GHz at 1.5V and 4.9 at 1.55V on both chips. My 8370 on the other hand is whole other kettle of fish. It has a ViD of 1.28V. However the lowest voltage I could get at the stock 4GHz was 1.2725V stable. This chip overclocks well. She can manage 4.9GHz at 1.4625V and 5Ghz at 1.475V. So like I said it can give you an idea on the abilities of the chips. But my 8320 and 8350 were both beaten out by chips with higher ViD's than mine.
> 
> Your temperature's seem under control. CPU cores at 32C and what seems to be the die temps (or socket temps dunno which since the Stilt gave us that bit of info!) holding steady at around the 32C mark. That Aux temp is a bit high. I dunno what it is. Seems like it is working though. My MSI 990FXA-GD65 had tried polling a sensor but obviously got no reply. So it read a CONSTANT 255C. But your Aux temp is moving around a bit. Maybe it is infact getting a reading from somewhere. And finally GFLOP's seems good!
> 
> You might want to try some additional cooling for that board if you plan to shoot for bigger numbers. Especially since that board is a 6 phase board. I dunno how good those mosFET's are. But if it is anything like the D-Pak Nikos FET's on the 970 Gaming I would say 4.6GHz is a good place to stop. However if I read Cssorkinman's review right, the 990FXA Gaming had better FET's. So I think 4.8GHz is possible. But I know that getting there and beyond that is harder on a 6 phase. My M5A99FX board is also a 6 phase. And she requires a lot of TLC to get her higher but she can do it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here are some pics of additional cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> VRM Heatsink fan
> 
> Backside socket fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These additional bits of cooling are considered mandatory when pushing big numbers beyond the 4.7GHz mark. But I would insist you maybe consider them for your case cause your board could be taking strain even at the 4.5GHz mark.
Click to expand...

I did get a Dremel for christmas.....i really should make a fan hole for my socket.....

haven't stressed my rig in months, no idea what the temps are like anymore


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I did get a Dremel for christmas.....i really should make a fan hole for my socket.....
> 
> haven't stressed my rig in months, no idea what the temps are like anymore


A hole saw works tons better to cut out a circle.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I did get a Dremel for christmas.....i really should make a fan hole for my socket.....
> 
> haven't stressed my rig in months, no idea what the temps are like anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hole saw works tons better to cut out a circle.
Click to expand...

It would yeah but i don't have a bit large enough for that


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> So what does this tell you?


Place a fan so that it directly blows on the VRMs. If the AUX temp goes down, that would be a clue that it is tied to the VRMs.

If you are able to touch the heatsink above the VRM's and it isn't hot to the touch, but software is telling you they are very hot, there may be an issue with heatsink making contact with them.
The 990 gaming has an excellent heatsink with a heatpipe that extends to the north and south bridges , but if it's not making good contact, its useless. You may want to check the screws that hold it in place on the back of the board as well.

Here is a CB run ( unoptimized - would be about 830pts with tweaks and tuning). pay attention to the aux temp









http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fd/fd18de91_r155.1ghz.png


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I checked the VRM's and they seem solid, I'll try placing a fan directly on them to see what happens. As for now I'm re-installing Windows and reverting back to Seven, I cannot stand Windows 10. lol The weird thing I just experienced is I ran the same setup as in the below screenshot and it failed, rebooted my PC and ran it again changing nothing and it passed.


----------



## Undervolter

Just saw this by accident. Too good to be true? Is it possible that finally a game can ALMOST load 100% an FX8 core? And as expected, the performance becomes similar to x264 benchmarks, with the FX beating the i5?





^ If those (russians i suppose?) who compiled the graphs aren't drunk, then it's a unique game. What FX users have wished for.

EDIT: oh dear, another!



The revenge of the FX???


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> As for now I'm re-installing Windows and reverting back to Seven, I cannot stand Windows 10. lol


Good decision! Make sure you apply the 2 FX Microsoft fixes for Win7.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13204

They don't come with Windows Updates, you need to install them yourself.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The g-flops are much higher - making progress at any rate.
> 
> More V-core , at your own risk of course ( i pushed 1.64 volts through my 990 gaming and it had no issues... but i had the perfect cooling set up )
> 
> 
> 
> Geez! lol What is the max voltage for this chip? I heard 1.55v. My temps seem good, I mean much better than with the D92 and even my old Noctua.
> 
> P.S. I almost pooped my pants when I read your sig.... 5.7GHz!? Wow. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orkin is a special case around here, not many push their chips that high
Click to expand...

lies... everyone is just playing with the new E chips now. and they don't require anywhere near the voltage but golly you better have the cooling for these low volts because the system is CRANKING up the amps to hit the wattage mark

Amps heat things up like nobodies business.

my old piggy chip ran 1.64v with vdroop did this for over a year until i bent those pins (i still have yet to fix this ;/)


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Will do. Oh I also ran CB15 just to get a baseline score. Wow my Hubby is right, Intel is much better than these, I may have to consider an upgrade in the near future. lol


Cinebench's popularity seems to be proportional to its reliance on FPU.

FX chips shine in integer because they have eight integer units and four floating point units.

I remember back when AMD beat Intel at floating point and trailed in integer. Back then the word on the street was how important integer was and how unimportant floating point was.


----------



## Disturbed117

Remember Guys, Swearing is against the ToS.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Good decision! Make sure you apply the 2 FX Microsoft fixes for Win7.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13204
> 
> They don't come with Windows Updates, you need to install them yourself.


What do they do?

Also back to my OCing dilemma; So bad chip or not I'm going to try for at least 4.4GHz stable. I have a feeling I'm going to require 1.5v or so to achieve this unfortunately. Is there any issue running my CPU at that voltage for a 24/7 riggy pooh? I mean I will use C&Q to keep things lower when idle and such but if I have a gaming session I don't want to be killing my processor. lol


----------



## deehoC

I was lucky enough to scoop up an Acer XB240H 144Hz G-Sync monitor and I could really use all the frames my system can muster now so I'll be coming back to ask you good folks to help me along the way with my 8350 again when I come home from work tomorrow. It's been a while since I posted for help in here(I mostly just lurk lol). Last time I settled for 4.5GHz because I was lazy but I'm sure I could manage at least 4.7GHz with a little patience and assistance!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> What do they do?
> 
> Also back to my OCing dilemma; So bad chip or not I'm going to try for at least 4.4GHz stable. I have a feeling I'm going to require 1.5v or so to achieve this unfortunately. Is there any issue running my CPU at that voltage for a 24/7 riggy pooh? I mean I will use C&Q to keep things lower when idle and such but if I have a gaming session I don't want to be killing my processor. lol


Can you try Prime 95 Small FFT for about 30 minutes?

Your issues seem CPU-NB related from my book.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Good decision! Make sure you apply the 2 FX Microsoft fixes for Win7.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13204
> 
> They don't come with Windows Updates, you need to install them yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> What do they do?
> 
> Also back to my OCing dilemma; So bad chip or not I'm going to try for at least 4.4GHz stable. I have a feeling I'm going to require 1.5v or so to achieve this unfortunately. Is there any issue running my CPU at that voltage for a 24/7 riggy pooh? I mean I will use C&Q to keep things lower when idle and such but if I have a gaming session I don't want to be killing my processor. lol
Click to expand...

Ive been running 1.7 volts for 3 years, like i said keep it cool and youll be good to go 72c is max temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> What do they do?
> 
> Also back to my OCing dilemma; So bad chip or not I'm going to try for at least 4.4GHz stable. I have a feeling I'm going to require 1.5v or so to achieve this unfortunately. Is there any issue running my CPU at that voltage for a 24/7 riggy pooh? I mean I will use C&Q to keep things lower when idle and such but if I have a gaming session I don't want to be killing my processor. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can you try Prime 95 Small FFT for about 30 minutes?
> 
> Your issues seem CPU-NB related from my book.
Click to expand...

That was my initial thoughts


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> What do they do?


One, reprograms the Windows scheduler, to use 1 core per module when possible, instead of using randomly any core available. This increases performance in slightly multithreaded scenarios.
The other unparks the cores.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2646060

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2645594


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Remember Guys, Swearing is against the ToS.


I know, its a joke too.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Sooooo, my board is dead, well bricked. Ugh! Went to update via USB and the BIOS, went fine until about 97% then shutdown, thought nothing of it but couldn't get an image on screen afterwards. Reset the CMOS multiple ways and then went online to learn that apparently MSI has had issues with BIOS updating in some of their boards including this POS. So annoyed! Well it's only a week old so I'll exchange for a Crossfire V or a Sabertooth, until then I swapped in my Asrock 970, I have a feeling this board was FUBAR from the get go. *sigh* Can't a girl get a break!? Lol


----------



## miklkit

Ouch. I have had a lot of trouble updating the bios in my GD80 but never bricked it. It just would not take it unless I did it just so. The biggest problem for me was getting it to recognize the usb stick. MSI will RMA it pretty quickly. In my experience they are the best at RMAs. But in the long run you would probably be happiest with a Sabertooth.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ouch. I have had a lot of trouble updating the bios in my GD80 but never bricked it. It just would not take it unless I did it just so. The biggest problem for me was getting it to recognize the usb stick. MSI will RMA it pretty quickly. In my experience they are the best at RMAs. But in the long run you would probably be happiest with a Sabertooth.


To add insult to injury I can't find the receipt. Geez, not a good day today.







I bought everything from NCIX here in Toronto so hopefully they'll let me exchange for whatever and I'll pay the difference.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> To add insult to injury I can't find the receipt. Geez, not a good day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought everything from NCIX here in Toronto so hopefully they'll let me exchange for whatever and I'll pay the difference.


The show I go to has a system they can pull previous purchases up from, hopefully NCIX has a similar system?

In other news, I've gotten my Z170 board fixed...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ouch. I have had a lot of trouble updating the bios in my GD80 but never bricked it. It just would not take it unless I did it just so. The biggest problem for me was getting it to recognize the usb stick. MSI will RMA it pretty quickly. In my experience they are the best at RMAs. But in the long run you would probably be happiest with a Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury I can't find the receipt. Geez, not a good day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought everything from NCIX here in Toronto so hopefully they'll let me exchange for whatever and I'll pay the difference.
Click to expand...

bring the box back to the location you bought it, since its ncix it will still be in the system. might cost you something to get a receipt re-printed based on the product scanned (Canada computers does this, but there is a 5-7$ fee can't remember exactly only done it once.)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Just saw this by accident. Too good to be true? Is it possible that finally a game can ALMOST load 100% an FX8 core? And as expected, the performance becomes similar to x264 benchmarks, with the FX beating the i5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ If those (russians i suppose?) who compiled the graphs aren't drunk, then it's a unique game. What FX users have wished for.
> 
> EDIT: oh dear, another!
> 
> 
> 
> The revenge of the FX???


I have Syndicate, I'll run some tests with it and post them here a bit later if you're interested?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Sooooo, my board is dead, well bricked. Ugh! Went to update via USB and the BIOS, went fine until about 97% then shutdown, thought nothing of it but couldn't get an image on screen afterwards. Reset the CMOS multiple ways and then went online to learn that apparently MSI has had issues with BIOS updating in some of their boards including this POS. So annoyed! Well it's only a week old so I'll exchange for a Crossfire V or a Sabertooth, until then I swapped in my Asrock 970, I have a feeling this board was FUBAR from the get go. *sigh* Can't a girl get a break!? Lol


That's not good , sorry to hear that.

I've updated bios's literally 100's of times over the last 15 years and haven't had any issues , including updating the 990 gaming.
I have had the bios get corrupted from overclocking on 2 boards , a GD-65 I bought used that had a beta bios and I've had to rma one of my CHV-Z's 2 times because of it ( bootloops galore not stable enough to even try an update).

It will be interesting to see what you get out of the chip on the sabre or chv. They should have about a 200mhz advantage in stress tests over the 990 gaming, less than that in benchmarks under water cooling.
Based on the differences in our AUX temps , it's possible the heatsink wasn't making good contact with one of the components,especially given the fact that the surface of the heatsink was relatively cool to the touch.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay so fooling around with my Asrock I noticed something really odd...

So I'm at 4.4GHz with all power saving features turned off of course and voltage set to 1.35v. Idle temps are 32-35 ish with the H100iGTX, slightly higher than with the last set up. I run some stress tests and bam, she jumps to almost 55c, so I think maybe I need to re-seat the water block, I do that, twice now and same result. But that's not what's odd, what's odd is the fact that under full load via stress testing my temps seemingly sky rocket to the point that my core clock throttles down and so does my vcore. Yet there's almost no heat coming from the cpu, I mean the block is cool, the tubing is all cool, the rad is cool, even the air exiting from every fan is cool, not room temp, not warm, cool. I don't get it. My luck has been so bad this week with this.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so fooling around with my Asrock I noticed something really odd...
> 
> So I'm at 4.4GHz with all power saving features turned off of course and voltage set to 1.35v. Idle temps are 32-35 ish with the H100iGTX, slightly higher than with the last set up. I run some stress tests and bam, she jumps to almost 55c, so I think maybe I need to re-seat the water block, I do that, twice now and same result. But that's not what's odd, what's odd is the fact that under full load via stress testing my temps seemingly sky rocket to the point that my core clock throttles down and so does my vcore. Yet there's almost no heat coming from the cpu, I mean the block is cool, the tubing is all cool, the rad is cool, even the air exiting from every fan is cool, not room temp, not warm, cool. I don't get it. My luck has been so bad this week with this.


two words... socket cooling... all asrocks need a socket fan imo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so fooling around with my Asrock I noticed something really odd...
> 
> So I'm at 4.4GHz with all power saving features turned off of course and voltage set to 1.35v. Idle temps are 32-35 ish with the H100iGTX, slightly higher than with the last set up. I run some stress tests and bam, she jumps to almost 55c, so I think maybe I need to re-seat the water block, I do that, twice now and same result. But that's not what's odd, what's odd is the fact that under full load via stress testing my temps seemingly sky rocket to the point that my core clock throttles down and so does my vcore. Yet there's almost no heat coming from the cpu, I mean the block is cool, the tubing is all cool, the rad is cool, even the air exiting from every fan is cool, not room temp, not warm, cool. I don't get it. My luck has been so bad this week with this.


I would go back to stock settings using that board - overclocking on it is honestly a threat to your cpu in my opinion.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would go back to stock settings using that board - overclocking on it is honestly a threat to your cpu in my opinion.


speaking of a threat... ive got a 480 phobya g changer coming... scratch and dent 35 below cost....also bought the helix swiftech fans like are on my h220x for around 35 for all 4.... not too bad...5.0 should be attainable....here soon i hope to get the monsta for the bottom mount too


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would go back to stock settings using that board - overclocking on it is honestly a threat to your cpu in my opinion.


When talking 8320? Because I used this board for 1.5 years with my 6300 (still have it) overclocked on air at 4.4GHz stable with zero issues. My temps never went over 52c with just a hyper 212+ These temps are ludicrous with a water cooler no?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would go back to stock settings using that board - overclocking on it is honestly a threat to your cpu in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of a threat... ive got a 480 phobya g changer coming... scratch and dent 35 below cost....also bought the helix swiftech fans like are on my h220x for around 35 for all 4.... not too bad...5.0 should be attainable....here soon i hope to get the monsta for the bottom mount too
Click to expand...

aww screw it I'm going with this one


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> When talking 8320? Because I used this board for 1.5 years with my 6300 (still have it) overclocked on air at 4.4GHz stable with zero issues. My temps never went over 52c with just a hyper 212+ These temps are ludicrous with a water cooler no?


4 modules 8 cores vs 3 modules 6 cores.... less power draw less heat....not always but when stressing it uses all the cores fully :0 without socket cooling you are probably overheating that socket...every asrock board ive ever used needed socket cooling....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> aww screw it I'm going with this one


beasty.. i dont think my pumps will run it


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> When talking 8320? Because I used this board for 1.5 years with my 6300 (still have it) overclocked on air at 4.4GHz stable with zero issues. My temps never went over 52c with just a hyper 212+ These temps are ludicrous with a water cooler no?
> 
> 
> 
> 4 modules 8 cores vs 3 modules 6 cores.... less power draw less heat....not always but when stressing it uses all the cores fully :0 without socket cooling you are probably overheating that socket...every asrock board ive ever used needed socket cooling....
Click to expand...

I could run my 6300 at 4.5Ghz on the 125w AMD Stock Cooler as well









with the 8350 it "just" kept it cool at stock


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would go back to stock settings using that board - overclocking on it is honestly a threat to your cpu in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> When talking 8320? Because I used this board for 1.5 years with my 6300 (still have it) overclocked on air at 4.4GHz stable with zero issues. My temps never went over 52c with just a hyper 212+ These temps are ludicrous with a water cooler no?
Click to expand...

I can believe it, the fans on the 212 probably helped keep the socket and vrm area's cooler than they are with the AIO.
Even the best motherboard Asrock makes in AM3+ is noted to die, taking the cpu with it.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Really eh? Maybe that explains this...



All stock settings and power saving features turned off. Could the mobo force temps that high on water compared to the MSI? I mean I re-seated it twice and I'm not using the best thermal compound (Cooler Master stuff), but I find it hard to believe that could cause such a huge jump in temps so Asrock is well....take away Rock and you catch my drift. lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Really eh? Maybe that explains this...
> 
> 
> 
> All stock settings and power saving features turned off. Could the mobo force temps that high on water compared to the MSI? I mean I re-seated it twice and I'm not using the best thermal compound (Cooler Master stuff), but I find it hard to believe that could cause such a huge jump in temps so Asrock is well....take away Rock and you catch my drift. lol


Look at your voltage as well.....thats a huge jump (in the right direction) from the MSI board.

CPU temp there is most likely the socket and not the CPU itself, for some reason you aren't getting any sensor for that now but place a fan so it blows on/around the socket and vrm area and look again.


----------



## The Stilt

Temperatures from LPC-IO (ITE, Nuvoton, Fintek, etc) are always SBI-TSI, not tCTL. SBI-TSI is in °C, tCTL is the cooling control value scalar.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at your voltage as well.....thats a huge jump (in the right direction) from the MSI board.
> 
> CPU temp there is most likely the socket and not the CPU itself, for some reason you aren't getting any sensor for that now but place a fan so it blows on/around the socket and vrm area and look again.


Yeah it must be something, I mean 3.5GHz and it's hitting almost 48c, I was peaking at less than that before but that's after I installed the H100i brand new, with pre-applied paste. Is it possible to see bad temps with too much paste? I used the pea method and I may have used too much.


----------



## scottydsntknow

Just replaced the M5A99FX mobo I was using with a Sabertooth. Got the Sabertooth for free (dead board) from a friend who has gone over to intel and had no need for it. RMA'd it and got a new one from ASUS only paying shipping. Anyway, big difference in the VRM/NB/SB heatsinks and it can handle a lot more heat. Have my 8350 all the way up to 5.2ghz stable in IBT at 1.55 volts. Could not achieve this with the M5A99FX. Also have three 50mm fans strapped to the VRM heatsink and a low profile 80mm attached to the back of the mobo above the socket.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Temperatures from LPC-IO (ITE, Nuvoton, Fintek, etc) are always SBI-TSI, not tCTL. SBI-TSI is in °C, tCTL is the cooling control value scalar.


You're going to have to dumb that down a bit for me


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Just replaced the M5A99FX mobo I was using with a Sabertooth. Got the Sabertooth for free (dead board) from a friend who has gone over to intel and had no need for it. RMA'd it and got a new one from ASUS only paying shipping. Anyway, big difference in the VRM/NB/SB heatsinks and it can handle a lot more heat. Have my 8350 all the way up to 5.2ghz stable in IBT at 1.55 volts. Could not achieve this with the M5A99FX. Also have three 50mm fans strapped to the VRM heatsink and a low profile 80mm attached to the back of the mobo above the socket.


Wouldn't mind seeing some pics of the temps and cooling you've got on it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Really eh? Maybe that explains this...
> 
> 
> 
> All stock settings and power saving features turned off. Could the mobo force temps that high on water compared to the MSI? I mean I re-seated it twice and I'm not using the best thermal compound (Cooler Master stuff), but I find it hard to believe that could cause such a huge jump in temps so Asrock is well....take away Rock and you catch my drift. lol


The 2 motherboards you have used are on opposite sides of the spectrum as far as socket temps go. Asrock is the hottest and MSI is the coolest.

With a decent chip and your cooling the 990 Gaming should go 4.6 - 4.7 ghz prime or ibt stable. The 970 asrock is going to struggle at stock to keep from throttling due to heat.
Sabre or Chv-Z with the same chip and cooling will probably top out at 4.9 ghz same stressers.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 2 motherboards you have used are on opposite sides of the spectrum as far as socket temps go. Asrock is the hottest and MSI is the coolest.
> 
> With a decent chip and your cooling the 990 Gaming should go 4.6 - 4.7 ghz prime or ibt stable. The 970 asrock is going to struggle at stock to keep from throttling due to heat.
> Sabre or Chv-Z with the same chip and cooling will probably top out at 4.9 ghz same stressers.


Wow I had no idea that the motherboard can cause such drastic temp differences. Just sucks that my air cooler did a decent job on my overclocked 6300 on this board but a water cooler can't even keep up with a stock 8320 on the same board. Never knew Asrock was so inefficient with heart dissipation.


----------



## uddarts

i don't remember any throttling when i was running the 8320e on the 970 fatality. agent smith never commented on it either before he blew his up doing 4.9g. do you think they could be building it different from there others in the amd line?

ud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> i don't remember any throttling when i was running the 8320e on the 970 fatality. agent smith never commented on it either before he blew his up doing 4.9g. do you think they could be building it different from there others in the amd line?
> 
> ud


I think she has the 970 pro 3

EDIT: sorry - extreme 3 but I have the 990 extreme 3 and I wouldn't put any of my 8 cores on it - it's just not made for them tbh.


----------



## uddarts

i thought you meant it was an asrock thing.

i just started following the conversation on the fx chips and boards since last spring.









ud


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> i thought you meant it was an asrock thing.
> 
> i just started following the conversation on the fx chips and boards since last spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud


I think there has been 2 chips killed by the asrock 990 extreme 9 , that's pretty bad considering how few people use that board.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> i thought you meant it was an asrock thing.
> 
> i just started following the conversation on the fx chips and boards since last spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud
> 
> 
> 
> I think there has been 2 chips killed by the asrock 990 extreme 9 , that's pretty bad considering how few people use that board.
Click to expand...

Doesn't stop me from wanting a Fatal1ty for........reasons


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Just replaced the M5A99FX mobo I was using with a Sabertooth. Got the Sabertooth for free (dead board) from a friend who has gone over to intel and had no need for it. RMA'd it and got a new one from ASUS only paying shipping. Anyway, big difference in the VRM/NB/SB heatsinks and it can handle a lot more heat. Have my 8350 all the way up to 5.2ghz stable in IBT at 1.55 volts. Could not achieve this with the M5A99FX. Also have three 50mm fans strapped to the VRM heatsink and a low profile 80mm attached to the back of the mobo above the socket.


something like this makes me wonder if I should sell off my M5A99FX and get a kitty. I mean 5GHz @ 1.475V is good. Could mean 5.2GHzor or or more at 1.55V!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have Syndicate, I'll run some tests with it and post them here a bit later if you're interested?


Nah, don't bother about it for me. I only posted it in case you gamers here hadn't seen this. Because i saw it by chance in my local fora and some people there were shocked that a game would load FX 100%.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadlyg33k*
> Okay so fooling around with my Asrock I noticed something really odd...
> 
> So I'm at 4.4GHz with all power saving features turned off of course and voltage set to 1.35v. Idle temps are 32-35 ish with the H100iGTX, slightly higher than with the last set up. I run some stress tests and bam, she jumps to almost 55c, so I think maybe I need to re-seat the water block, I do that, twice now and same result. But that's not what's odd, what's odd is the fact that under full load via stress testing my temps seemingly sky rocket to the point that my core clock throttles down and so does my vcore. Yet there's almost no heat coming from the cpu, I mean the block is cool, the tubing is all cool, the rad is cool, even the air exiting from every fan is cool, not room temp, not warm, cool. I don't get it. My luck has been so bad this week with this. frown.gif


High CPU temp is a characteristic of Asrock. Noticed how the PCB is thin? Well, it means it overheats from the inside out too. High socket temp = Asrock's genuinity proof.







Didn't i tell you that past 4Ghz you are pushing your luck? The motherboard isn't built for such high stress. I am actually impressed that you managed to go to 4.4Ghz before it throttled. Maybe you lost the CPU silicon lottery, but you won the motherboard silicon lottery.







What's not cool, are the mosfets. These are what cause the throttling.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> i thought you meant it was an asrock thing.
> 
> i just started following the conversation on the fx chips and boards since last spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud


Asrock boards have a bad rap here and they deserve it. Even their top tier board can't hold a candle to my mid range M5A99FX. They blow up. Boards like Killer and 970 performance have poor VRM designs that overheat.

Agent Smith only managed to get so high on the 970 performance after he resorted to some pretty hefty VRM and socket cooling. And even then that wasn't enough as the board blew two of its phases and took the CPU down with it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 2 motherboards you have used are on opposite sides of the spectrum as far as socket temps go. Asrock is the hottest and MSI is the coolest.
> 
> With a decent chip and your cooling the 990 Gaming should go 4.6 - 4.7 ghz prime or ibt stable. The 970 asrock is going to struggle at stock to keep from throttling due to heat.
> Sabre or Chv-Z with the same chip and cooling will probably top out at 4.9 ghz same stressers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I had no idea that the motherboard can cause such drastic temp differences. Just sucks that my air cooler did a decent job on my overclocked 6300 on this board but a water cooler can't even keep up with a stock 8320 on the same board. Never knew Asrock was so inefficient with heart dissipation.
Click to expand...

yes motherboards do make a big difference. Especially with hot hungry chips like the Fx. You can't be pulling amps and volts through a poor power delivery system.

If you are interested. I have managed to save my GD-65 from a failed BIOS update before. I left the computer running and eventually it detected that the BIOS was damaged and gave me an option to reflash. Dunno of that's worth a try to you.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Just replaced the M5A99FX mobo I was using with a Sabertooth. Got the Sabertooth for free (dead board) from a friend who has gone over to intel and had no need for it. RMA'd it and got a new one from ASUS only paying shipping. Anyway, big difference in the VRM/NB/SB heatsinks and it can handle a lot more heat. Have my 8350 all the way up to 5.2ghz stable in IBT at 1.55 volts. Could not achieve this with the M5A99FX. Also have three 50mm fans strapped to the VRM heatsink and a low profile 80mm attached to the back of the mobo above the socket.


What case are you using?


----------



## mus1mus

Another 8370E 1432PGY to play with.

Will this be better than the old one it replaced, we'll see. Just in time for the Novice Shootout!









Edit:
VID at 1.08 :hmmmm


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Temperatures from LPC-IO (ITE, Nuvoton, Fintek, etc) are always SBI-TSI, not tCTL. SBI-TSI is in °C, tCTL is the cooling control value scalar.


go again.. this time in english please and spank you


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> i thought you meant it was an asrock thing.
> 
> i just started following the conversation on the fx chips and boards since last spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud
> 
> 
> 
> I think there has been 2 chips killed by the asrock 990 extreme 9 , that's pretty bad considering how few people use that board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't stop me from wanting a Fatal1ty for........reasons
Click to expand...

its a purdy board.... that is about all i can say about it tho

i wouldn't put a daily use chip in any asrock AMD board at this point in time if i had a choice not to


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Another 8370E 1432PGY to play with.
> 
> Will this be better than the old one it replaced, we'll see. Just in time for the Novice Shootout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> VID at 1.08 :hmmmm


nice vid. careful with the volts it gunna hoover up the amps like nobodies business

mine is 1.1 and hot damn i'm socket limited again


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Really eh? Maybe that explains this...
> 
> 
> 
> All stock settings and power saving features turned off. Could the mobo force temps that high on water compared to the MSI? I mean I re-seated it twice and I'm not using the best thermal compound (Cooler Master stuff), but I find it hard to believe that could cause such a huge jump in temps so Asrock is well....take away Rock and you catch my drift. lol


eh, at quick glance...

I think you are looking at your socket temperature, but i can't be sure until i see the rest of the sensors

(hid vids and gpu, also add another tab by clicking the bottom left button)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its a purdy board.... that is about all i can say about it tho
> 
> i wouldn't put a daily use chip in any asrock AMD board at this point in time if i had a choice not to


Asrocks are fine, as long as you treat them within their limits. The problem is that obviously the PCB Asrock uses, was made with Intel in mind. As in, Intels don't heat so much, so thinner PCB isn't the end of the world. The problem arises when you take the same PCB and you put it with AMD CPUs.

Asrock doesn't necessarily use crap components in all motherboards. But, if you put an OK component on a substrate that overheats, the component is going to have a hard time. This shortens its life. I 've used Asrocks for like 10 years. I 've installed them to computers of friends or relatives too. They run fine. BUT, i always take into consideration the temperatures. I have my 6300 at 4Ghz on an Asrock and have encoded the crap out of it with no issues. For a period i had the 8320 on it too. But i undervolt it. With Asrock, the socket temperature is actually an indirect warning of how much strain the mosfets are under. Because the thin PCB, makes so that heat is increased and spreads back and forth between VRM and socket. So when you see ungodly socket temperatures in Asrocks, it's BAD. Agent Smith had socket temp above 80C i think? The board finally died at 4.7 (he had gone down from 4.9).

Asrocks are OK, as long as you don't make them go hot. In other words: If you want to overclock, buy ASUS or Gigabyte, because you can't overclock without making an Asrock get hot.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nice vid. careful with the volts it gunna hoover up the amps like nobodies business
> 
> mine is 1.1 and hot damn i'm socket limited again





Spoiler: You mean this careful?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its a purdy board.... that is about all i can say about it tho
> 
> i wouldn't put a daily use chip in any asrock AMD board at this point in time if i had a choice not to
> 
> 
> 
> Asrocks are fine, as long as you treat them within their limits. The problem is that obviously the PCB Asrock uses, was made with Intel in mind. As in, Intels don't heat so much, so thinner PCB isn't the end of the world. The problem arises when you take the same PCB and you put it with AMD CPUs.
> 
> Asrock doesn't necessarily use crap components in all motherboards. But, if you put an OK component on a substrate that overheats, the component is going to have a hard time. This shortens its life. I 've used Asrocks for like 10 years. I 've installed them to computers of friends or relatives too. They run fine. BUT, i always take into consideration the temperatures. I have my 6300 at 4Ghz on an Asrock and have encoded the crap out of it with no issues. For a period i had the 8320 on it too. But i undervolt it. With Asrock, the socket temperature is actually an indirect warning of how much strain the mosfets are under. Because the thin PCB, makes so that heat is increased and spreads back and forth between VRM and socket. So when you see ungodly socket temperatures in Asrocks, it's BAD. Agent Smith had socket temp above 80C i think? The board finally died at 4.7 (he had gone down from 4.9).
> 
> Asrocks are OK, as long as you don't make them go hot. In other words: If you want to overclock, buy ASUS or Gigabyte, because you can't overclock without making an Asrock get hot.
Click to expand...

1. slight nuance that you missed, the subjectivity of "I"
my uses would not be satisfied by such aboard that i could not push the limit and have great performance.

2. i did not say they use sub par components at all. IMHO PD, and ST need to be pushed past stock clock to perform admirably for what i've used them for, imho Asrock board are un-able to consistently provide this type of performance.

3. they are great for what the cpu was designed for, going beyond that you are starting to play the lottery.

IIRC didn't yawa blow up his asrock extreme 6 which is their top tier in that product line trying to get past 4.5ghz

4. for someone without overlcocking in mind the mid-high end asrock board on the amd side are decent value for stock useage


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nice vid. careful with the volts it gunna hoover up the amps like nobodies business
> 
> mine is 1.1 and hot damn i'm socket limited again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You mean this careful?
Click to expand...

that is child's play not even approaching careful...

5.3 or riot my friend.. with your cooling i would aim for this.

psst, i'm doing 5.0 and working on 5.2 with an AIO. captain 360 (between an h105 and an hg110 in terms of performance under an h100 in terms of price)
5-1/5.2 i get socket limited under full stress


----------



## mus1mus

Easy. I am trying to restrain muhself.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Easy. I am trying to restrain muhself.


lol droopy volts and fast switching is what my chip seems to like.

can'tt wait to see what this one does.. i'm almost at the point of thinking that an 8370e is almost a garenteted 5.0 with decent cooling and m/b


----------



## mus1mus

Oweeelllll. This thing is Beauty Queen HOT!

60C at 1.44 Prime Small FFT.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have Syndicate, I'll run some tests with it and post them here a bit later if you're interested?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, don't bother about it for me. I only posted it in case you gamers here hadn't seen this. Because i saw it by chance in my local fora and some people there were shocked that a game would load FX 100%.
Click to expand...

Oh well, done it anyway











^ AC: Syndicate at 2560x1600, High Preset with an XFX R9 390x getting around 45-60fps
I will say that the usage was very good all round, GPU was easily maxed out and the CPU usage was close to being equal across all the cores, something you don't really see with alot of games let alone Ubisoft ones


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes motherboards do make a big difference. Especially with hot hungry chips like the Fx. You can't be pulling amps and volts through a poor power delivery system.
> 
> If you are interested. I have managed to save my GD-65 from a failed BIOS update before. I left the computer running and eventually it detected that the BIOS was damaged and gave me an option to reflash. Dunno of that's worth a try to you.


I'm trying that now, it boots up, turns on my display runs fine but then the display turns off. It's so annoying.


----------



## uddarts

you don't make it clear if anything shows on your monitor.

unplug your psu, pull the battery and move the cmos jumper to clear. maybe it's not set
to use the vid card and gives up.

ud


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Nothing shows on screen, It powers the screen on, but then the screen goes to sleep. I reset the CMOS via jumper and battery but never at the same time, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## mus1mus

What happened to the good old way of getting diagnosis from the PC?

If you have a debug speaker, connect it to the motherboard. Listen for a beep. Beep means things should be fine.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh well, done it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ AC: Syndicate at 2560x1600, High Preset with an XFX R9 390x getting around 45-60fps
> I will say that the usage was very good all round, GPU was easily maxed out and the CPU usage was close to being equal across all the cores, something you don't really see with alot of games let alone Ubisoft ones


Well, thanks anyway Sarge. It certainly doesn't look like the 100% load that is shown in the russian picture, although they did it at 1080p and at 4Ghz. So it may show as higher usage in those conditions. Your graph shows more a BF4-like behaviour. Still, better than using 2 cores.


----------



## xLPGx

Opinions on the 970A-UD3? Rev 3. 8+2 power phase and heatsinked, how would it stack up vs let's say my M5A99FX?

I'm getting a second rig for LANs. It's terribly ugly but I can get it aswell as processor and gpu for cheap.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh well, done it anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ AC: Syndicate at 2560x1600, High Preset with an XFX R9 390x getting around 45-60fps
> I will say that the usage was very good all round, GPU was easily maxed out and the CPU usage was close to being equal across all the cores, something you don't really see with alot of games let alone Ubisoft ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thanks anyway Sarge. It certainly doesn't look like the 100% load that is shown in the russian picture, although they did it at 1080p and at 4Ghz. So it may show as higher usage in those conditions. Your graph shows more a BF4-like behaviour. Still, better than using 2 cores.
Click to expand...

GPU was at a constant 100% load at 1600p High Preset meaning the CPU never had a chance to even come close to being maxed out *but* it is utilising all 8 cores evenly, exactly the way a well optimised game should act









I'll run some more tests later at 1080p and 1440p just to see what happens but I expect higher CPU usage at 1080p but maybe not 100% as the GAMEGPU test were using SLI 980Ti's which obviously would put a bit more strain on the CPU.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Opinions on the 970A-UD3? Rev 3. 8+2 power phase and heatsinked, how would it stack up vs let's say my M5A99FX?
> 
> I'm getting a second rig for LANs. It's terribly ugly but I can get it aswell as processor and gpu for cheap.


I wouldn't say it would beat the M5A99FX. Especially since the newer models have very bad BIOS.


----------



## scottydsntknow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing some pics of the temps and cooling you've got on it


Here is the actual setup. I'll get temps later today or tomorrow. New mobo=Win10 is not activated=right now 8 is upgrading to 8.1 and then re-installing 10 and THEN setting everything back up lol. Don't have any pics of the HW monitor stuffs on the laptop.

I do have a "jackpot" chip verified from a builder friend so that is going to let me go higher than many.

http://s46.photobucket.com/user/ScottyD035ntKnow/media/compy_zpsnnv44xju.jpg.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing some pics of the temps and cooling you've got on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual setup. I'll get temps later today or tomorrow. New mobo=Win10 is not activated=right now 8 is upgrading to 8.1 and then re-installing 10 and THEN setting everything back up lol. Don't have any pics of the HW monitor stuffs on the laptop.
> 
> I do have a "jackpot" chip verified from a builder friend so that is going to let me go higher than many.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/ScottyD035ntKnow/media/compy_zpsnnv44xju.jpg.html
Click to expand...

So......5.2Ghz IBT AVX stable on a 120mm AIO?

Yeah i am definitely going to need proof of that even with a "jackpot" chip


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Anyone have the ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0? Cause this girl just scored one! lol I wanted the Sabertooth but it was slightly out of my price range and I got this one cheaper than MSI if you can believe it, meant to be I guess. Any thing I should know about this bad boy before I begin?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Anyone have the ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0? Cause this girl just scored one! lol I wanted the Sabertooth but it was slightly out of my price range and I got this one cheaper than MSI if you can believe it, meant to be I guess. Any thing I should know about this bad boy before I begin?


@Alastair is the person you want to talk to, I've had the 990X Evo and they are pretty similar but Alistair has the most time on that board


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing some pics of the temps and cooling you've got on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual setup. I'll get temps later today or tomorrow. New mobo=Win10 is not activated=right now 8 is upgrading to 8.1 and then re-installing 10 and THEN setting everything back up lol. Don't have any pics of the HW monitor stuffs on the laptop.
> 
> I do have a "jackpot" chip verified from a builder friend so that is going to let me go higher than many.
Click to expand...

oh boy.. not again...

to be realistic, no you don't have a jackpot chip. and with your cooling you'll never be able to verify this.

newer silicone performs better than old silicone nuff said.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> So......5.2Ghz IBT AVX stable on a 120mm AIO?
> 
> Yeah i am definitely going to need proof of that even with a "jackpot" chip


Looks familiar, you would need 2 fans in push pull on a 120 mm AIO and to live somewhere cold to get at least 5.0 IBT AVX stable, I thought I could go to 5.1 but once I started overclocking my ram I had to drop down to 5.0, then came summer and a further drop to 4.9 was needed.

Post a screen shot of a IBT AVX or Prime 95 run so we can see the temps, I'm not saying it can't be done just that my runs are very near the temperature knuckle and would be very interested to see what your setup can do?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @Alastair is the person you want to talk to, I've had the 990X Evo and they are pretty similar but Alistair has the most time on that board


Cool thanks. So guys guess what? Just got off the phone with the Hubby and he wanted to smack me from the middle East because I was wrong, my psu was NOT the one in my sig it was his, I have the Thermaletake Smart Power 650w, yes I know, duuuhhhhh! No wonder I was having all these issues! The 390 alone needs a minimum of 750, anyhow, my mistake but that's how this girl learns. lol So I just bought the evga supernova 850, not the best psu, but leaps and bounds better than what I had. *face palm*


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Anyone have the ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0? Cause this girl just scored one! lol I wanted the Sabertooth but it was slightly out of my price range and I got this one cheaper than MSI if you can believe it, meant to be I guess. Any thing I should know about this bad boy before I begin?


Have the board here. 8320 at 4.4 with 1.416V, D14 cooler.
I'm happy with the board currently, had some issues before with random warnings popping up about fan and temperatures a but a bios update fixed that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing some pics of the temps and cooling you've got on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the actual setup. I'll get temps later today or tomorrow. New mobo=Win10 is not activated=right now 8 is upgrading to 8.1 and then re-installing 10 and THEN setting everything back up lol. Don't have any pics of the HW monitor stuffs on the laptop.
> 
> I do have a "jackpot" chip verified from a builder friend so that is going to let me go higher than many.
> 
> http://s46.photobucket.com/user/ScottyD035ntKnow/media/compy_zpsnnv44xju.jpg.html
Click to expand...

Scotty I've seen you post some rather questionable advice to some people here , but I've let it go.
Why don't you bounce on over to the 24/7 5 ghz club and post your entry, if you are rung 5.2 avx stable you''ll have no problems getting in. But I'll go ahead and ask you not to post here again until you provide some proof of what you say.


----------



## scottydsntknow

Believe me or not, I'll have to get screencaps later and I honestly don't care about getting into any forum stuff like that. That is also a 140mm cooler not a 120mm and the case has ridiculously good ventilation.

You guys probably REALLY will not believe me that this chip has been as high as 5.5ghz in a custom loop when my system builder friend had it at 1.58 volts just to see if it could. But anyone can say anything on the internets soooooo...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @Alastair is the person you want to talk to, I've had the 990X Evo and they are pretty similar but Alistair has the most time on that board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks. So guys guess what? Just got off the phone with the Hubby and he wanted to smack me from the middle East because I was wrong, my psu was NOT the one in my sig it was his, I have the Thermaletake Smart Power 650w, yes I know, duuuhhhhh! No wonder I was having all these issues! The 390 alone needs a minimum of 750, anyhow, my mistake but that's how this girl learns. lol So I just bought the evga supernova 850, not the best psu, but leaps and bounds better than what I had. *face palm*
Click to expand...

Firstly. To your first question. The M5A99FX is a very capable board. But she does need some fine TLC to get the clocks out of her. I will say most people will top out around the 4.8GHz mark. But if you are willing to put the effort in. She will do more. I am currently running at 5GHz @ 1.475v with my 8370. But as I showed you some pictures earlier, its gonna be all about the board's cooling. A socket fan and a VRM fan WILL be mandatory for pushing high numbers. While this board uses a high quality all digital PWM VRM, she still only has 6 phases. Which means you end up putting enormous pressure on them when you start crossing the 4.8 mark. However this is an Asus board. And she does have some nice protection built in. The VRM's will throttle when too hot. Even when you have turned many of the safeties off, the board will still protect itself. (Unlike MSI).

Secondly, your PSU, if in good condition, won't be a problem. A 390 has a typical board power of 275W. Add on 200W for a mildly overclocked FX. Add about 80w for the board. Maybe 50w of fluff for fans and bits. You are at 605w. So when you are overclocked, you would be cutting it close, but I don't think you are that close. You will know when your PSU is topping out. When stressing CPU and GPU at the same time the power draw will be at its highest. If the PSU trips OCP and shuts down you know you are at the limit. But I don't think you are at the limit yet. But overclockling the CPU will take you close to the limit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Believe me or not, I'll have to get screencaps later and I honestly don't care about getting into any forum stuff like that. That is also a 140mm cooler not a 120mm and the case has ridiculously good ventilation.
> 
> You guys probably REALLY will not believe me that this chip has been as high as 5.5ghz in a custom loop when my system builder friend had it at 1.58 volts just to see if it could. But anyone can say anything on the internets soooooo...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Believe me or not, I'll have to get screencaps later and I honestly don't care about getting into any forum stuff like that. That is also a 140mm cooler not a 120mm and the case has ridiculously good ventilation.
> 
> You guys probably REALLY will not believe me that this chip has been as high as 5.5ghz in a custom loop when my system builder friend had it at 1.58 volts just to see if it could. But anyone can say anything on the internets soooooo...


Case cooling helps but even with a 140 mm AIO it only has 1 fan on it and you will need 2 fans in push pull. The reason people will doubt your statements is because we know that unless you live in the Artic or Antartic temps will hold you back.



One can never have enough fans!


And yes you can validate at higher clocks even on a small AIO but you will never be able to be stable....take it from one who knows.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Believe me or not, I'll have to get screencaps later and I honestly don't care about getting into any forum stuff like that. That is also a 140mm cooler not a 120mm and the case has ridiculously good ventilation.
> 
> You guys probably REALLY will not believe me that this chip has been as high as 5.5ghz in a custom loop when my system builder friend had it at 1.58 volts just to see if it could. But anyone can say anything on the internets soooooo...


Yeah. When making claims like that. I would say proof.









The amount of effort it took eeking out 5GHz on my system with a 680mm loop only to see your machine beat me out with a 140mm AIO. Yes my mobo isn't the greatest. But Yeah, I have my doubts.









We will want something that looks like this. Showing the stress test, and a monitoring program.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Case cooling helps but even with a 140 mm AIO it only has 1 fan on it and you will need 2 fans in push pull. The reason people will doubt your statements is because we know that unless you live in the Artic or Antartic temps will hold you back.
> 
> 
> 
> One can never have enough fans!
> 
> 
> And yes you can validate at higher clocks even on a small AIO but you will never be able to be stable....take it from one who knows.


wow a new pic!!

love ya man lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wow a new pic!!
> 
> love ya man lol


Stop sniggering at the back of the room....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Stop sniggering at the back of the room....


lol i aint sniggering im impressed u tidied it up alot


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i aint sniggering im impressed u tidied it up alot


You have got to be kidding, there are still fans tied to the VRMs and the back of the board , all I've done is stick another fan in front of them!
FUGLY!!!,


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i aint sniggering im impressed u tidied it up alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding, there are still fans tied to the VRMs and the back of the board , all I've done is stick another fan in front of them!
> FUGLY!!!,
Click to expand...

Well at least you know you have all the static pressure you need!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> You have got to be kidding, there are still fans tied to the VRMs and the back of the board , all I've done is stick another fan in front of them!
> FUGLY!!!,


maybe im being too nice lol

get that crap cleaned up!!!!!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well at least you know you have all the static pressure you need!


True,true but I can't get 5.2 IBT stable and I bet I've got more fans..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well at least you know you have all the static pressure you need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True,true but I can't get 5.2 IBT stable and I bet I've got more fans..
Click to expand...

Come now! Surely I have you beat at this! I have 15.

Edited! I can haz 15 fans!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Come now! Surely I have you beat at this! I have 14.


Including the fan in the power supply I have 18, five 200mm in the the case, 2 on the H80i, 2 on the VRMs 1 on the Northbridge, 1 on the Southbridge, 1 on the case floor to push up to the Graphics card, 2 on the Graphics card, 1 on the rear of the mobo and 1 on the I/O space to pull air off the VRMs and I have an adjustable 140mm fan to direct air to either the fans on the VRMs or the RAM


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Come now! Surely I have you beat at this! I have 14.
> 
> 
> 
> Including the fan in the power supply I have 18, five 200mm in the the case, 2 on the H80i, 2 on the VRMs 1 on the Northbridge, 1 on the Southbridge, 1 on the case floor to push up to the Graphics card, 2 on the Graphics card, 1 on the rear of the mobo and 1 on the I/O space to pull air off the VRMs and I have an adjustable 140mm fan to direct air to either the fans on the VRMs or the RAM
Click to expand...

Good god man!

I have starting from the bottom of the case, 4 140's on my 280mm rad, then a 200 front intake, 140mm on the internal swivel mount, a 70mm on the VRM heatsink, 140mm exhaust, 3 120's on the 360mm rad, 2 200's in the top exhausting and then the 120mm sidepanel fan and the PSU fan.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Including the fan in the power supply I have 18, five 200mm in the the case, 2 on the H80i, 2 on the VRMs 1 on the Northbridge, 1 on the Southbridge, 1 on the case floor to push up to the Graphics card, 2 on the Graphics card, 1 on the rear of the mobo and 1 on the I/O space to pull air off the VRMs and I have an adjustable 140mm fan to direct air to either the fans on the VRMs or the RAM


E peen Winner!!!!! congratz


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> E peen Winner!!!!! congratz


You wouldn't stand a chance in a fropping match Gertie


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> You wouldn't stand a chance in a fropping match Gertie:heyyou:


haha omg!!!! fropping love the name......im built like a horse r u?


----------



## Alastair

So guys. About to pull the trigger on the PSU. I am pretty settled on my choice. But a final pass before I pull the trigger.

So I have these PSU's as an option. Prices listed. Sorted by most to least capacity.
So top of my list!
The mighty Antec HCP 1300W for a mighty 4000 ZAR
EVGA 1300G2 For an also mighty 4000 ZAR
Corsair HX1200i for a mightier 4400 ZAR (costs more but I do like some of the digital features though!)
Cooler Master V1200 for a not as mighty 3500 ZAR

Defiantly looking at the Antec. However noticed the 12V rails get boosted a bit. All the reviews have the units running at 12.2V on the 12V rails. Dunno if I like that after the ultra ultra tight rails on the be quite!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. About to pull the trigger on the PSU. I am pretty settled on my choice. But a final pass before I pull the trigger.
> 
> So I have these PSU's as an option. Prices listed. Sorted by most to least capacity.
> So top of my list!
> The mighty Antec HCP 1300W for a mighty 4000 ZAR
> EVGA 1300G2 For an also mighty 4000 ZAR
> Corsair HX1200i for a mightier 4400 ZAR (costs more but I do like some of the digital features though!)
> Cooler Master V1200 for a not as mighty 3500 ZAR
> 
> Defiantly looking at the Antec. However noticed the 12V rails get boosted a bit. All the reviews have the units running at 12.2V on the 12V rails. Dunno if I like that after the ultra ultra tight rails on the be quite!


i got an evga 1000g2 i love it so quiet efficient and i think it has a whopping 5 year warranty too


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha omg!!!! fropping love the name......im built like a horse r u?


Blue whale my friend, blue whale


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys. About to pull the trigger on the PSU. I am pretty settled on my choice. But a final pass before I pull the trigger.
> 
> So I have these PSU's as an option. Prices listed. Sorted by most to least capacity.
> So top of my list!
> The mighty Antec HCP 1300W for a mighty 4000 ZAR
> EVGA 1300G2 For an also mighty 4000 ZAR
> Corsair HX1200i for a mightier 4400 ZAR (costs more but I do like some of the digital features though!)
> Cooler Master V1200 for a not as mighty 3500 ZAR
> 
> Defiantly looking at the Antec. However noticed the 12V rails get boosted a bit. All the reviews have the units running at 12.2V on the 12V rails. Dunno if I like that after the ultra ultra tight rails on the be quite!
> 
> 
> 
> i got an evga 1000g2 i love it so quiet efficient and i think it has a whopping 5 year warranty too
Click to expand...

Antec 7 year warranty!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha omg!!!! fropping love the name......im built like a horse r u?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue whale my friend, blue whale
Click to expand...

This conversation is going boldly where no tech forum conversation has gone before!


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> This conversation is going boldly where no tech forum conversation has gone before!


We're both Yorkshireman so this is about the level of inteligence we are able to rise to..for those across the pond just think as us as English Texans, everything in Yorkshire is bigger!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Antec 7 year warranty!


go with this then







final decision is yours anyhow


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Antec 7 year warranty!
> 
> 
> 
> go with this then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final decision is yours anyhow
Click to expand...

Thats the thing. With PSU's on the high end there is actually so very little to separate the top contenders. It sometimes makes purchasing conditions tough.

EDIT: EVGA states on their website a 10 year warranty! 0.0


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thats the thing. With PSU's on the high end there is actually so very little to separate the top contenders. It sometimes makes purchasing conditions tough.


aye its hard to choose, i got my evga in a sale so it was alot cheaper than the others









EDIT: wow 10 years? i thought it was 5 lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Antec 7 year warranty!


EVGA has 10 year warranty...

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Crossfire-Warranty-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM/ref=sr_1_1/185-4402276-6301963?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1453145498&sr=1-1&keywords=EVGA+SuperNOVA+1300+G2

I must learn to type quicker..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> EVGA has 10 year warranty...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Crossfire-Warranty-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM/ref=sr_1_1/185-4402276-6301963?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1453145498&sr=1-1&keywords=EVGA+SuperNOVA+1300+G2
> 
> *I must learn to type quicker*..


use speech recognition


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> use speech recognition


Never, won't even turn my microphone on, it's getting silly now , all I ever seem to be doing is telling Siri or Cortana or Chrome to shut up and mind their own business. All to often I get the reply "Sorry I was just trying to help", note to self , must stop swearing at computers....


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> use speech recognition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, won't even turn my microphone on, it's getting silly now , all I ever seem to be doing is telling Siri or Cortana or Chrome to shut up and mind their own business. All to often I get the reply "Sorry I was just trying to help", note to self , must stop swearing at computers....
Click to expand...

just now your computer will pull a knife on you. These things are getting too clever. I foresee Geth or Skynet in our lifetime. "shudders"


----------



## warpuck

I set my extreme9 at VID at 1.388. and LLC or whatever it is called at 50%.
I can run the 9590 4 cores, 4 modules at 5.2 Ghz but, is not good for everything. You loose about 40% total compute vs all cores at 4700Mhz but 5.2Ghz is good enough to keep 2 R9 285s happy without throttling. In some games is better.
1 core per module was not a setting I remember in the Sabertooth.
The thing I noticed is when V Core is running at 1.51 with 100% LLC the socket temp climbs past 55C in less than 3 minutes and it the system freezes. Don't matter which stress app is used. I think the happy point for this board is multiplier at 22.5, HT at 216, VID 1.3875,Northbridge running at 2160 and the ram at 1866 with 1.5 volts. I can use highest ram speed and highest HT link with 1.65v, but have drop the CPU multiplier to 22. Not worth it. Well at least I have DDR3 2400 speed IF that is what I can use on the next build. This rig is good enough to play most games at high settings. It is a 12 + 2 Vr board

I am getting to point with this build I am tired of playing around with it and want to retire it to the olde lady's desk. That is if I see the next new thing to play with. It is an OK board but it sure ain't no Sabertooth.

The olde lady's MSI 890FX GD70 needs to run the 8350 at 1.31V to stay stable at 4200 Mhz and keep the heat down when stressing. It is 10+2 Vr board. (Noctua C14 downdraft). As for it throttling the the GTX 690, I don't think anything the olde lady uses pushes the GPU past 300 Mhz anyway.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I foresee Geth or Skynet in our lifetime. "shudders"


We already did, it came in the form of Steve Jobs. Also his karma placed within his Buddhist and Hindi background likely allotted him much the same in death. Skynet cannot be destroyed, Judgement Day cannot be averted, it is the theme of every story.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Skynet cannot be destroyed, Judgement Day cannot be averted, it is the theme of every story.


Skynet was updated to Windows 10. The drivers automatically downloaded by Windows update killed it outright.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay so put her all together and re-installed Windows.

Here's a screen with power saving features turned off and other things like LLC left to auto. First image is a baseline before the test and then during. Let me know if things look they way they should please.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scottydsntknow*
> 
> Believe me or not, I'll have to get screencaps later and I honestly don't care about getting into any forum stuff like that. That is also a 140mm cooler not a 120mm and the case has ridiculously good ventilation.
> 
> You guys probably REALLY will not believe me that this chip has been as high as 5.5ghz in a custom loop when my system builder friend had it at 1.58 volts just to see if it could. But anyone can say anything on the internets soooooo...


You mean like this?



http://valid.x86.fr/1aiar7

That's nothing special bud......it's stressing it at that voltage and speed thats different


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1aiar7
> 
> That's nothing special bud......it's stressing it at that voltage and speed thats different


Nice one Sarge..just noticed it's a fx9590 ....some beast to start with....can I "borrow" it?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1aiar7
> 
> That's nothing special bud......it's stressing it at that voltage and speed thats different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Sarge..
Click to expand...

Thanks









I mean i love the Mhz chase same as anyone else but if it'll run (at least some) benches at that voltage then sure










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

weak stuff.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Guys is there something I need to know about this mobo? I can't boot into Windows with a vcore in the yellow (Asus Bios turns yellow), so basically anything over 1.4v will not allow me to boot into Windows. Also this chip is garbage! I mean terrible, I'm considering just throwing my 6300 back in because at least that hit 4.4GHz on air and with my setup now probably higher. Not only that but wouldn't 6 cores running at 4.4+ be better than 8 at 4? Really turned me off to AMD.







As it stands I'm lucky to get 4.2GHz stable, what a joke. Here's an image for those that want to avoid this particular batch. Ugh! Sorry for PMsing here but I'm not a happy camper atm.



Sorry for the sideways image, wasn't like that when viewing it in Windows. *shrugs*


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so put her all together and re-installed Windows.
> 
> Here's a screen with power saving features turned off and other things like LLC left to auto. First image is a baseline before the test and then during. Let me know if things look they way they should please.


I looked at a run i made with the same vcore of 1.284 and it seems your temperature of 43C is a little high. Have you looked at your fan profile in the bios?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I looked at a run i made with the same vcore of 1.284 and it seems your temperature of 43C is a little high. Have you looked at your fan profile in the bios?


I have my fans blasting, even my pump is in Performance mode. Sounds like a jetliner beside me but they're all definitely working at peak RPM's.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> weak stuff.


Wait till i get my CVF-Z back









kitty doesn't like going above 1.6v.......


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wait till i get my CVF-Z back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty doesn't like going above 1.6v.......


I wonder what causes this discrepancy mine didn't care over 1.6...I haven't tried 1.7 out of sheer fear but 1.65 booted like it was nothing and even failed some stress tests lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wait till i get my CVF-Z back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty doesn't like going above 1.6v.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what causes this discrepancy mine didn't care over 1.6...I haven't tried 1.7 out of sheer fear but 1.65 booted like it was nothing and even failed some stress tests lol
Click to expand...

I get a shutdown if i try to boot in at 1.6v or above......it's weird....


----------



## mus1mus

Haha.

I'm working on the new chip now. But izzo howt!

@mfknjadagr8
IBT Only?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Yeah this chip is poop. Tomorrow I'm going to put back my 6300, because I can't be bothered. Looks like Intel is in my future.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> I'm working on the new chip now. But izzo howt!
> 
> @mfknjadagr8
> IBT Only?


I've got an 8370 here i need to see what it does above 5.0

it managed 4.8Ghz IBT stable on a Hyper 212 though so that was fun


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got an 8370 here i need to see what it does above 5.0
> 
> it managed 4.8Ghz IBT stable on a Hyper 212 though so that was fun


lol. 212 eh?

I have a feeling my block is not taking care of the chip. Gotta switch blocks.

5.0 at 1.464V Nice. But 60C at that Voltage. Meh


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got an 8370 here i need to see what it does above 5.0
> 
> it managed 4.8Ghz IBT stable on a Hyper 212 though so that was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. 212 eh?
> 
> I have a feeling my block is not taking care of the chip. Gotta switch blocks.
> 
> 5.0 at 1.464V Nice. But 60C at that Voltage. Meh
Click to expand...

very nice voltage.....temps though man


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got an 8370 here i need to see what it does above 5.0
> 
> it managed 4.8Ghz IBT stable on a Hyper 212 though so that was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. 212 eh?
> 
> I have a feeling my block is not taking care of the chip. Gotta switch blocks.
> 
> 5.0 at 1.464V Nice. But 60C at that Voltage. Meh
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very nice voltage.....temps though man
Click to expand...

IKR.

I'm just testing it to get a feel of things. 30 more minutes to swap the block.









I hate the idea that this is another lap candidate chip as I really love to be able to warranty it just in case as this goes for my brother along with my killer 290.

Edit:
Swapping the blocks proved beneficial. Temps are now on very good mid 40C.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I think I've hit the proverbial wall, this is the best I can do before temps really get out of hand.


----------



## mus1mus

Try another step while keeping the Voltages. If you get a result that start with "1" add 2-click of the Vcore.


----------



## Kalistoval

https://houston.craigslist.org/sop/5408227316.html

Dat deal jumping on this tomorrow if fears doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## mus1mus

demn


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> I'm working on the new chip now. But izzo howt!
> 
> @mfknjadagr8
> IBT Only?


no failed prime too







when my new radiator gets here I'm going to start my swap into the primo...and the hunt for 5.0 resumes









Damn 150 that's a steal


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> no failed prime too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn 150 that's a steal


have you tried playing with CPU-NB Voltage? Higher is not always better.








Just in case you didnt.









EDIT:
My CPU-NB clocks up to 3K!







definitely a keeper.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> have you tried playing with CPU-NB Voltage? Higher is not always better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you didnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> My CPU-NB clocks up to 3K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely a keeper.


it fails a core in prime with anything under 1.35








Edit: voltage correction


----------



## mus1mus

mind showing?

IBT as well?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I think I've hit the proverbial wall, this is the best I can do before temps really get out of hand.


my dear. Please listen carefully. I have more experience with this motherboard than most people in this club. So I'm the one you are going want to listen to here. You need to turn off voltage monitoring in the BIOS in order to boot with High voltages. I seriously do not think there is anything wrong with the chip. I really don't. Also have you taken the additional steps for motherboard cooling as I told you to do previously? Remember you are now also dealing with a new motherboard. So you need to start from scratch and lean how it works. Send me over some BIOS screen caps (I know the Asus boards can do it) and I'll see what's going wrong.

The digi+ settings menu is what is going to help you take that chip all the way. Set the following: EDIT: This is an old screenshot. Set VRM fixed frequency mode to 200 or leave it on auto.

You can't see it but the final thing on the bottom of the digi+ menu. Dram power duty control is also set to Extreme

And on the M5A99FX cooling the VRM's is essential when overclocking!


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my dear. Please listen carefully. I have more experience with this motherboard than most people in this club. So I'm the one you are going want to listen to here. You need to turn off voltage monitoring in the BIOS in order to boot with High voltages. I seriously do not think there is anything wrong with the chip. I really don't. Also have you taken the additional steps for motherboard cooling as I told you to do previously? Remember you are now also dealing with a new motherboard. So you need to start from scratch and lean how it works. Send me over some BIOS screen caps (I know the Asus boards can do it) and I'll see what's going wrong.
> 
> The digi+ settings menu is what is going to help you take that chip all the way. Set the following: EDIT: This is an old screenshot. Set VRM fixed frequency mode to 200 or leave it on auto.
> 
> You can't see it but the final thing on the bottom of the digi+ menu. Dram power duty control is also set to Extreme
> 
> And on the M5A99FX cooling the VRM's is essential when overclocking!


You sir are awesome! Okay so I'm updating my BIOS right now but here were my settings to get the 4.3GHz I managed.











As for cooling, I need to buy a smaller fan because all I have right now are 120mm ones. I need to go pick up some AS5 to re-seat my AIO. But I do have a 120mm fan at the rear of the mobo blowing on the socket. So what do you recommend I try first? Oh also what size fan should I buy?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> You sir are awesome! Okay so I'm updating my BIOS right now but here were my settings to get the 4.3GHz I managed.


In the pic, look for DRAM OC Profile. I believe your RAM kit has one. And should be labelled as Profile 0.

Once you click on that tab, you can enable the Native DRAM Profile of your kit. That will allow you to run your memory according to it's XMP Profile.

Things like Timings and Voltages should be set along with the profile. If not, uou can double check.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In the pic, look for DRAM OC Profile. I believe your RAM kit has one. And should be labelled as Profile 0.
> 
> Once you click on that tab, you can enable the Native DRAM Profile of your kit. That will allow you to run your memory according to it's XMP Profile.
> 
> Things like Timings and Voltages should be set along with the profile. If not, uou can double check.


Okay done.


----------



## mus1mus

Please set CPU-NB Voltage to around 1.2 or 1.25.

HT Link and NB Voltage too, about 1.25V. Auto Voltages are troublesome.

Remember your previous issue with IBT?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my dear. Please listen carefully. I have more experience with this motherboard than most people in this club. So I'm the one you are going want to listen to here. You need to turn off voltage monitoring in the BIOS in order to boot with High voltages. I seriously do not think there is anything wrong with the chip. I really don't. Also have you taken the additional steps for motherboard cooling as I told you to do previously? Remember you are now also dealing with a new motherboard. So you need to start from scratch and lean how it works. Send me over some BIOS screen caps (I know the Asus boards can do it) and I'll see what's going wrong.
> 
> The digi+ settings menu is what is going to help you take that chip all the way. Set the following: EDIT: This is an old screenshot. Set VRM fixed frequency mode to 200 or leave it on auto.
> 
> You can't see it but the final thing on the bottom of the digi+ menu. Dram power duty control is also set to Extreme
> 
> And on the M5A99FX cooling the VRM's is essential when overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are awesome! Okay so I'm updating my BIOS right now but here were my settings to get the 4.3GHz I managed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for cooling, I need to buy a smaller fan because all I have right now are 120mm ones. I need to go pick up some AS5 to re-seat my AIO. But I do have a 120mm fan at the rear of the mobo blowing on the socket. So what do you recommend I try first? Oh also what size fan should I buy?
Click to expand...

do you still have the stock heatsink that came with your 8320. The 70mm fan that comes with that heatsink is the fan I have personally used to cool down the VRM heatsink. It makes a good choice.

From your BIOS caps this is what I recommend to change.
CPU current capacity to 140%.
CPU Phase Control to Manual and then manually adjust to Ultra Fast setting.
CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
CPU Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
CPU/NB Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
CPU Power Thermal Control to 151
DRAM Current Capability to 130%
DRAM Voltage frequency to 500
DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do you still have the stock heatsink that came with your 8320. The 70mm fan that comes with that heatsink is the fan I have personally used to cool down the VRM heatsink. It makes a good choice.
> 
> From your BIOS caps this is what I recommend to change.
> CPU current capacity to 140%.
> CPU Phase Control to Manual and then manually adjust to Ultra Fast setting.
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control to 151
> DRAM Current Capability to 130%
> DRAM Voltage frequency to 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme


why would u put current cap to 140% for such a low overclock, i dont understand that

power duty control to extreme is a bit high too

sorry for doubting you but those settings u put i used to go at 5ghz


----------



## mus1mus

Do you know that on an LGA 2011-3, that setting go as high as 240%?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Wait till i get my CVF-Z back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty doesn't like going above 1.6v.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what causes this discrepancy mine didn't care over 1.6...I haven't tried 1.7 out of sheer fear but 1.65 booted like it was nothing and even failed some stress tests lol
Click to expand...

the crosshair needs room to breath.

if the kitty could do the same voltage the same way as the crosshair there isn't much sense in there being a crosshair


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the crosshair needs room to breath.
> 
> if the kitty could do the same voltage the same way as the crosshair there isn't much sense in there being a crosshair


both boards are sabertooth...his won't boot over 1.6 mine doesn't care


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay can you guys looks this over and tell me if I got it right please?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my dear. Please listen carefully. I have more experience with this motherboard than most people in this club. So I'm the one you are going want to listen to here. You need to turn off voltage monitoring in the BIOS in order to boot with High voltages. I seriously do not think there is anything wrong with the chip. I really don't. Also have you taken the additional steps for motherboard cooling as I told you to do previously? Remember you are now also dealing with a new motherboard. So you need to start from scratch and lean how it works. Send me over some BIOS screen caps (I know the Asus boards can do it) and I'll see what's going wrong.
> 
> The digi+ settings menu is what is going to help you take that chip all the way. Set the following: EDIT: This is an old screenshot. Set VRM fixed frequency mode to 200 or leave it on auto.
> 
> You can't see it but the final thing on the bottom of the digi+ menu. Dram power duty control is also set to Extreme
> 
> And on the M5A99FX cooling the VRM's is essential when overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are awesome! Okay so I'm updating my BIOS right now but here were my settings to get the 4.3GHz I managed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for cooling, I need to buy a smaller fan because all I have right now are 120mm ones. I need to go pick up some AS5 to re-seat my AIO. But I do have a 120mm fan at the rear of the mobo blowing on the socket. So what do you recommend I try first? Oh also what size fan should I buy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you still have the stock heatsink that came with your 8320. The 70mm fan that comes with that heatsink is the fan I have personally used to cool down the VRM heatsink. It makes a good choice.
> 
> From your BIOS caps this is what I recommend to change.
> CPU current capacity to 140%.
> CPU Phase Control to Manual and then manually adjust to Ultra Fast setting.
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control to 151
> DRAM Current Capability to 130%
> DRAM Voltage frequency to 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme
Click to expand...

these sound utterly overkill. what is your reasoning? are you running the exact same kit of ram she is? you don't even know what voltage she is ending up at under-load because she hasn't shown the useful sensors for hwinfo

@deadlyg33k , you need to slow down and finesse your set up rather than jumping right to an over clocked state.

you only need one monitoring program,

my recommendation.

go back to stock, turn the ai option to manual

PCIe Frequency = 100
cpu/nb = 2400mhz
HT: 2600mhz

try to use the auto setting sparingly and only for voltages and timings never use it for your frequencies.

if you are brick walled at a low 4.3ghz using vboost, then your chip doesn't like vboost. plain an simple
Quote:


>


that pages settings are all mucked and confused.

you are vboosting, while punishing your vrms beyond what should be done. if you want to vboost you need to be in full phase mode (not sure what the none rog board label this as)

cpu power Duty control should be switched to current balance

dram settings are fine

below are the highlighted things off importance that i've not seen you post regarding hwinfo


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the crosshair needs room to breath.
> 
> if the kitty could do the same voltage the same way as the crosshair there isn't much sense in there being a crosshair
> 
> 
> 
> both boards are sabertooth...his won't boot over 1.6 mine doesn't care
Click to expand...

my bad i miss read what you posted.. doing too many things at once


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

JEEZE GUYS 200 posts in 24 hours lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Guys is there something I need to know about this mobo? I can't boot into Windows with a vcore in the yellow (Asus Bios turns yellow), so basically anything over 1.4v will not allow me to boot into Windows. Also this chip is garbage! I mean terrible, I'm considering just throwing my 6300 back in because at least that hit 4.4GHz on air and with my setup now probably higher. Not only that but wouldn't 6 cores running at 4.4+ be better than 8 at 4? Really turned me off to AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands I'm lucky to get 4.2GHz stable, what a joke. Here's an image for those that want to avoid this particular batch. Ugh! Sorry for PMsing here but I'm not a happy camper atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sideways image, wasn't like that when viewing it in Windows. *shrugs*


OK so with ASUS you are in my realm again muahahhahahahahha

The voltage.. in BIOS there is a sensor tab. DISABLE those, if they are yellow or red in the voltage there is a safety feature that will cause the board to fail the overclock. Thats how I run past 1.5 volts on my Sabertooth which is about a board up 1 or 2 from yours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay can you guys looks this over and tell me if I got it right please?


Let me know if you need explanations on the Digi options there.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> these sound utterly overkill. what is your reasoning? are you running the exact same kit of ram she is? you don't even know what voltage she is ending up at under-load because she hasn't shown the useful sensors for hwinfo
> 
> @deadlyg33k , you need to slow down and finesse your set up rather than jumping right to an over clocked state.
> 
> you only need one monitoring program,
> 
> my recommendation.
> 
> go back to stock, turn the ai option to manual
> 
> PCIe Frequency = 100
> cpu/nb = 2400mhz
> HT: 2600mhz
> 
> try to use the auto setting sparingly and only for voltages and timings never use it for your frequencies.
> 
> if you are brick walled at a low 4.3ghz using vboost, then your chip doesn't like vboost. plain an simple
> that pages settings are all mucked and confused.
> 
> you are vboosting, while punishing your vrms beyond what should be done. if you want to vboost you need to be in full phase mode (not sure what the none rog board label this as)
> 
> cpu power Duty control should be switched to current balance
> 
> dram settings are fine
> 
> below are the highlighted things off importance that i've not seen you post regarding hwinfo


Yes yes baby steps please. lol


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> JEEZE GUYS 200 posts in 24 hours lol
> OK so with ASUS you are in my realm again muahahhahahahahha
> 
> The voltage.. in BIOS there is a sensor tab. DISABLE those, if they are yellow or red in the voltage there is a safety feature that will cause the board to fail the overclock. Thats how I run past 1.5 volts on my Sabertooth which is about a board up 1 or 2 from yours.
> Let me know if you need explanations on the Digi options there.


Where are the options to turn off the sensors? I can't see them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> JEEZE GUYS 200 posts in 24 hours lol
> OK so with ASUS you are in my realm again muahahhahahahahha
> 
> The voltage.. in BIOS there is a sensor tab. DISABLE those, if they are yellow or red in the voltage there is a safety feature that will cause the board to fail the overclock. Thats how I run past 1.5 volts on my Sabertooth which is about a board up 1 or 2 from yours.
> Let me know if you need explanations on the Digi options there.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the options to turn off the sensors? I can't see them.
Click to expand...

Monitor tab, highlight the sensor the hit - and boom disabled.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Oh I see it, I have to set them one by one to IGNORE got it.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Oh I see it, I have to set them one by one to IGNORE got it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay can you guys looks this over and tell me if I got it right please?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*




i really hope i lined all these up correctly LOL


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay so let's start over to make it easier because my little head is spinning. lol

So I loaded optimal defaults and all I did was turn off all the power saving features and the one setting to EXTREME (which is CURRENT BALANCE).

Here's what everything looks like, keep in mind I'm not looking to go past 4.6GHz unless I can, but even 4.5GHz would be nice, so let's do this step by step shall we? lol









Here's a screenie of my HWINFO spreadsheet;


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

my kingdom for ipmi functionality right about now. All joking aside.

IMHO optimized defaults are junk and always will be. DOCP setting is not helping matters. that settings means that what you set are merely suggestions. the bios can and will change it on you.

lock it down. Manual setting.

the edited screen caps i re-posted are yours. if i didn't type in a value then the value was sufficient for a starting point.

get your self a strong stock locked down baseline for a saved bios profile. this way you have a usable profile to fall back to while you tweak your overclock likely over a few days


----------



## The Stilt

Increasing the "CPU Power Thermal Control" value on C5F-Z from the default 130°C (!) isn´t exactly wise... This is the temperature where the VRM throttles at due overheating (OTP). Despite the VRM on C5F-Z is extremely tough (~ 275A @ 25°C), at the default throttling temperature of 130°C it is only rated sustain < 44A of current draw (due de-rating), which is about a third which a overclocked FX-8K CPU can draw in full load. Most of the motherboards with VRMs built with similar components have shut down temperature of 105°C and throttling temperature of 98 - 102°C.

You WANT the CPU to throttle in case the VRM overheats. That´s because it either throttles or burns.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay so it's odd that I disabled the monitoring like in the image below yet it still shows yellow? *shrugs*



Here's the rest of my settings for a baseline run, let me know if I should tweak anything before the next step.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so it's odd that I disabled the monitoring like in the image below yet it still shows yellow? *shrugs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rest of my settings for a baseline run, let me know if I should tweak anything before the next step.


Voltage yellow is letting you know that you are in the caution range. All disabling the monitoring does is keeps BIOS from shutting the system down or failing the OC


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Aw okay cool, so I'm going to go ahead and run IBT once through to get some baseline results for you guys.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so it's odd that I disabled the monitoring like in the image below yet it still shows yellow? *shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the rest of my settings for a baseline run, let me know if I should tweak anything before the next step.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the only aspect the disable monitoring does is tells the bios to get its nose out of it and leave it as is.

in the monitoring tab the voltage reading will be blank. software will also still be able to poll this information.

these chips launched in a timid state of clocks (compared to what they could do in overclockers hands, AMDs vein effort to do this failed because they didn't have the right criteria)

the boards follow suit with being timid, even at the top tier. many things will be in the yellow and or red by the time you are done. this is fine.

tell the bios to grow a pair









bios color warnings also don't account for Vdroop which you are now in spitting range of.


----------



## The Stilt

No point in increasing the voltage of the NB, leave it to stock (1.1V). Increasing it will just make it run (even) hotter.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Aw okay cool, so I'm going to go ahead and run IBT once through to get some baseline results for you guys.


10 runs @ very high should suffice for a baseline

negative results are considered instability, you will want to look for the same result you got last time you post IBT the 3.88... number

so here is what is going to happen now. your Vcore will appear slightly high with those current settings once you start IBT your vcore will drop, you will want to pay attention to how low it goes.

if it goes below 1.345 you will likely need another notch or two up for voltage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No point in increasing the voltage of the NB, leave it to stock (1.1V). Increasing it will just make it run (even) hotter.


her NB Vid is 1.18..


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> her NB Vid is 1.18..


NBs don´t have VIDs, they all run at the same voltage (1.1V). CPU/NB and NB (e.g. 990FX) are two different things. Increasing the voltage of the CPU NB brings some advantage (higher achievable NB / L3 frequency), whereas increasing the voltage of the northbridge located on the motherboard does not.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 10 runs @ very high should suffice for a baseline
> 
> negative results are considered instability, you will want to look for the same result you got last time you post IBT the 3.88... number
> 
> so here is what is going to happen now. your Vcore will appear slightly high with those current settings once you start IBT your vcore will drop, you will want to pay attention to how low it goes.
> 
> if it goes below 1.345 you will likely need another notch or two up for voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> her NB Vid is 1.18..


Here ya go.











P.S. I picked up some MX-2 and I'm going to re-seat and reapply. Just in case.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do you still have the stock heatsink that came with your 8320. The 70mm fan that comes with that heatsink is the fan I have personally used to cool down the VRM heatsink. It makes a good choice.
> 
> From your BIOS caps this is what I recommend to change.
> CPU current capacity to 140%.
> CPU Phase Control to Manual and then manually adjust to Ultra Fast setting.
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control to 151
> DRAM Current Capability to 130%
> DRAM Voltage frequency to 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> why would u put current cap to 140% for such a low overclock, i dont understand that
> 
> power duty control to extreme is a bit high too
> 
> sorry for doubting you but those settings u put i used to go at 5ghz
Click to expand...

my reasons behind it is thus. Yes. Those are my 5GHz settings. But she is having an EXCEEDINGLY hard time getting anything beyond 4.4 to work. Let's hypothetically say the settings I give her work for her. That's great. Brilliant. She can then always fine tune them down again later as her needs require.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No point in increasing the voltage of the NB, leave it to stock (1.1V). Increasing it will just make it run (even) hotter.


Would it help to run the mobo's NB to 1.20v with 32 GB of ram?.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do you still have the stock heatsink that came with your 8320. The 70mm fan that comes with that heatsink is the fan I have personally used to cool down the VRM heatsink. It makes a good choice.
> 
> From your BIOS caps this is what I recommend to change.
> CPU current capacity to 140%.
> CPU Phase Control to Manual and then manually adjust to Ultra Fast setting.
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control to 151
> DRAM Current Capability to 130%
> DRAM Voltage frequency to 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> why would u put current cap to 140% for such a low overclock, i dont understand that
> 
> power duty control to extreme is a bit high too
> 
> sorry for doubting you but those settings u put i used to go at 5ghz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my reasons behind it is thus. Yes. Those are my 5GHz settings. But she is having an EXCEEDINGLY hard time getting anything beyond 4.4 to work. Let's hypothetically say the settings I give her work for her. That's great. Brilliant. She can then always fine tune them down again later as her needs require.
Click to expand...

Strikes me as being a very warm chip , wondering if the mount on the AIO is square with the heatspreader or perhaps the heatspreader itself is not flat.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Strikes me as being a very warm chip , wondering if the mount on the AIO is square with the heatspreader or perhaps the heatspreader itself is not flat.


It's round, and it's not perfectly flat me thinks. I'm snapping images of it now as I'm reapplying paste and reinstalling. Will post soon.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

This was after using the "pea" method. Any insight? Clearly the surface is irregular, how should I apply the paste in this case?


----------



## Kalistoval

lol looks like golfball size it think you used way to much.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Would it help to run the mobo's NB to 1.20v with 32 GB of ram?.


The NB (970, 990X, 990FX, etc) has nothing to do with memory. The two voltages what matter for memory driving / clocking capabilies are VDDNB (CPU) and VDDR (CPU DRAM Phy).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 10 runs @ very high should suffice for a baseline
> 
> negative results are considered instability, you will want to look for the same result you got last time you post IBT the 3.88... number
> 
> so here is what is going to happen now. your Vcore will appear slightly high with those current settings once you start IBT your vcore will drop, you will want to pay attention to how low it goes.
> 
> if it goes below 1.345 you will likely need another notch or two up for voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> her NB Vid is 1.18..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go.
Click to expand...

Good good. we have a decent place to start.

now, is your ram 1600mhz 11-11-11-28-39?

are there any more voltages and temps hidden on the left side panel at the bottom?

there is likely something to the Stilts recommendations, but without seeing the thermal and voltage of your board I don't know if it is drooping with the cpu or just running at the voltage you set it at.

also did you run IBT with chrome open? your average memory utilization makes me think so. you can likely get away with this on very high with your amount of ram. but your next stress test should be a custom memory amount.

also, do you know what speed you set your h100i too in terms of pump and fans? by the looks of the temps you've got it on quiet settings or have a poor mount (h100i is kinda infamous for this ever since switching from the old asetek design, best course of action for these is a PITA, having the rad unmounted from your case so it doesn't influence the spread of tim negativity, and also lets you get a proper mount with the lack lustre am3+ mounting hardware


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> lol looks like golfball size it think you used way to much.


I used less than you think actually, pea size but a little smaller cause an actual pea is huge! Well in paste.


----------



## The Stilt

There is no such thing as too much of TIM







With sufficient mounting pressure and even remotely flat surfaces the excess TIM will squeeze out. The only downside is that you will be making a mess (I get that alot







)


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Good good. we have a decent place to start.
> 
> now, is your ram 1600mhz 11-11-11-28-39?
> 
> are there any more voltages and temps hidden on the left side panel at the bottom?
> 
> there is likely something to the Stilts recommendations, but without seeing the thermal and voltage of your board I don't know if it is drooping with the cpu or just running at the voltage you set it at.
> 
> also did you run IBT with chrome open? your average memory utilization makes me think so. you can likely get away with this on very high with your amount of ram. but your next stress test should be a custom memory amount.
> 
> also, do you know what speed you set your h100i too in terms of pump and fans? by the looks of the temps you've got it on quiet settings or have a poor mount (h100i is kinda infamous for this ever since switching from the old asetek design, best course of action for these is a PITA, having the rad unmounted from your case so it doesn't influence the spread of tim negativity, and also lets you get a proper mount with the lack lustre am3+ mounting hardware


See my latest posts regarding mount. lol

But my ram timing is indeed 11-11-11 yadda yadda, should I change that?

I'll revert back to stock settings on HWINFO because I hid a few things and don't know how to get them back. lol


----------



## Deadlyg33k

My pump was set to maximum and so was the fans.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> This was after using the "pea" method. Any insight? Clearly the surface is irregular, how should I apply the paste in this case?


thats one massive engorged Pea.

think the size of a *mini* M&M or two. and that is about all you need. (or an uncooked grain of plain white rice, fancy rice can be too big sometimes lol)

this is how wood glue should look against the wood you are glueing.. with it being pushed out the sides (and wiped up)

too much TIM actually hurts cooling.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The NB (970, 990X, 990FX, etc) has nothing to do with memory. The two voltages what matter for memory driving / clocking capabilies are VDDNB (CPU) and VDDR (CPU DRAM Phy).


That means CPUCore and CPU/NB right?. At the same time too much of either can hinder overclocking correct?.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thats one massive engorged Pea.
> 
> think the size of a *mini* M&M or two. and that is about all you need. (or an uncooked grain of plain white rice, fancy rice can be too big sometimes lol)
> 
> this is how wood glue should look against the wood you are glueing.. with it being pushed out the sides (and wiped up)
> 
> too much TIM actually hurts cooling.


I'm concerned about the uneven coverage though, should I consider another method to compensate for the irregular surface?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or an uncooked grain of plain white rice, fancy rice can be too big sometimes lol).


LOL I'm Flip so I know about fancy rice.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Good good. we have a decent place to start.
> 
> now, is your ram 1600mhz 11-11-11-28-39?
> 
> are there any more voltages and temps hidden on the left side panel at the bottom?
> 
> there is likely something to the Stilts recommendations, but without seeing the thermal and voltage of your board I don't know if it is drooping with the cpu or just running at the voltage you set it at.
> 
> also did you run IBT with chrome open? your average memory utilization makes me think so. you can likely get away with this on very high with your amount of ram. but your next stress test should be a custom memory amount.
> 
> also, do you know what speed you set your h100i too in terms of pump and fans? by the looks of the temps you've got it on quiet settings or have a poor mount (h100i is kinda infamous for this ever since switching from the old asetek design, best course of action for these is a PITA, having the rad unmounted from your case so it doesn't influence the spread of tim negativity, and also lets you get a proper mount with the lack lustre am3+ mounting hardware
> 
> 
> 
> See my latest posts regarding mount. lol
> 
> But my ram timing is indeed 11-11-11 yadda yadda, should I change that?
> 
> I'll revert back to stock settings on HWINFO because I hid a few things and don't know how to get them back. lol
Click to expand...

With your experience level, with these chips I would suggest you leave it as is for the time being. I'm unfamiliar with the Kit, and if they don't have a heat spreader I wouldn't suggest trying to tighten up the timings.

 Press this button
 Text buttons
 hidden sensor panel


----------



## Kalistoval

Well the stilt has a point, The issue with AS5 is that its capacitive and overtime if you dont clean up the residue it can damage your motherboard and or cpu. This is why we recommend a small pea size. Also you dont need to cover the whole cpu IHS the important part is smack dab in the middle so the tiniest amount should due because the pressure from mount will spread it.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> That means CPUCore and CPU/NB right?. At the same time too much of either can hinder overclocking correct?.


VDDNB is for CPU NB. Generally FXs gain no advantage from voltages higher than 1.275V. The default voltage for CPU NB can be anything between 1.1V - 1.225V, depending on leakage.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is no such thing as too much of TIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With sufficient mounting pressure and even remotely flat surfaces the excess TIM will squeeze out. The only downside is that you will be making a mess (I get that alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


if the mating surfaces aren't either both flat or one is and one isn't the cooler can mount and leave too much tim in spots acting as an insulator or squeeze it all to that point and be too little in others...kind the same reason you tighten in alternating x pattern to prevent air bubbles and not squeeze tim unevenly...but in a perfect world amount wouldn't matter...


----------



## Deadlyg33k

How's this little poopie? lol


----------



## The Stilt

If your mating surfaces aren´t perfectly flat, you will have either excess TIM or air filling the gap. Anything is superior to air in thermal conductivity


----------



## hurricane28

My Sabertooth unfortunately died on me







the sata ports are broken and don't function correct anymore and the sound chip is also acting up. I got problems with Lan as well..

tomorrow i am going to the retail store and since this is my second board i can get my money back and buy something better instead.. they had a whole bunch of Sabertooth boards for RMA and the Asus customer care is very bad so they decide to not selling it anymore.

A friend of mine worked at an retail store and he claimed the same thing about Asus support and 80% of their RMA was Asus..

I ordered an Gigabyte 990 FX Gaming G1, very curious on how fast that M.2 actually is.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thats one massive engorged Pea.
> 
> think the size of a *mini* M&M or two. and that is about all you need. (or an uncooked grain of plain white rice, fancy rice can be too big sometimes lol)
> 
> this is how wood glue should look against the wood you are glueing.. with it being pushed out the sides (and wiped up)
> 
> too much TIM actually hurts cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about the uneven coverage though, should I consider another method to compensate for the irregular surface?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or an uncooked grain of plain white rice, fancy rice can be too big sometimes lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm Flip so I know about fancy rice.
Click to expand...

the composition its self of the Tim accounts for the minor irregularity.

for the massive irregularity.. that is something best left to the experienced and hardcore


Spoiler: Warning:I warned you. not 56k friendly !













even pressure while mounting should be your top concern. until i could do this in my sleep with my old H100I i always took the fan/rad combo off the case and had it hang free while i mount the cooling block.

this way the limited movement in the case you will normally have is avoided and this torqing of the mount for the lack of better working is almost completely eliminated depending on how and where you have the pump oriented


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> How's this little poopie? lol


Add four more of those close to each corner and you´re set. TIM is cheap (we´ll it isn´t but the consumption is small) and there is never too much


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> How's this little poopie? lol


try half of that


----------



## Deadlyg33k

You guys are giving me contradicting answers here. lol One says less the other says more on the corners! lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Another member here delided his 9590 in no way an easy feat just for reference of how much space the die take under the integrated heat spreader.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1567957/fx-9590-show-and-tell


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> That means CPUCore and CPU/NB right?. At the same time too much of either can hinder overclocking correct?.
> 
> 
> 
> VDDNB is for CPU NB. *Generally FXs gain no advantage from voltages higher than 1.275V*. The default voltage for CPU NB can be anything between 1.1V - 1.225V, depending on leakage.
Click to expand...

wouldn't this be dependant on the cpu/nb frequency in conjunction with memory speed and timing? or is that what you are encompassing with "generally"?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> How's this little poopie? lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good, might be a touch much but defiantly looks like less than you had before.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> r is that what you are encompassing with "generally"?


Generally = Slightly depending on the specimen. Usually the NB frequency (limited by the L3 caches) and the MEMCLK peak with 1.225V - 1.250V VDDNB. Most of the early Visheras actually got worse with VDDNB higher than ~1.275V in terms of maximum NCLK & MEMCLK.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> r is that what you are encompassing with "generally"?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally = Slightly depending on the specimen. Usually the NB frequency (limited by the L3 caches) and the MEMCLK peak with 1.225V - 1.250V VDDNB. Most of the early Visheras actually got worse with VDDNB higher than ~1.275V in terms of maximum NCLK & MEMCLK.
Click to expand...

ok, can't comment on the early thing, my first vish was a 130X chip,

what is the Average to slightly above average limit of the NB freq? I'm never managed anything higher than 2700mhz in a stable state


----------



## The Stilt

Most of the early ones cannot do higher than 2400MHz /w 2400MHz MEMCLK. The newer ones (> 1429) all do at least 2400MHz /w 2400MHz MEMCLK. The best one I have does 2700MHz @ 1.265V and 2800MHz somewhat unstable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Most of the early ones cannot do higher than 2400MHz /w 2400MHz MEMCLK. The newer ones (> 1429) all do at least 2400MHz /w 2400MHz MEMCLK. The best one I have does 2700MHz @ 1.265V and 2800MHz somewhat unstable.


ok, so maybe my old chip is an old one with a decent IMC, it could do 2700mhz @ a few different dividers based on basefreq (fsb for old fogies like me)

P.s. iirc it was at 1.28 or 1.29 in bios cant remember if i let it droop a bit or not.. i really should get around to fixing the bend pins and dust it off


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This? *sorry but i dont believe it one bit.......u keep blowing things up and u rma them?
> 
> dispicable*
> 
> Listen, i am not going to argue with you because i am past that. I am speaking about my own experience and what people told me, i have no desire to bash on Asus or what brand whatsoever to be honest, there is simply NO gain for me doing that.
> 
> I do know that a lot of people experience problems with the audio chip with the Sabertooth, also this is the second board that had problems with SATA and audio after one year of usage.. i didn't blow up my board, the SATA ports starting to die on me all of a sudden as well as the audio chip..


you have had some bad luck lately....are you and mus competing for most damaged components in a year?...to be fair though mus is running 1.6v on his 290....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thats one massive engorged Pea.
> 
> think the size of a *mini* M&M or two. and that is about all you need. (or an uncooked grain of plain white rice, fancy rice can be too big sometimes lol)
> 
> this is how wood glue should look against the wood you are glueing.. with it being pushed out the sides (and wiped up)
> 
> too much TIM actually hurts cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm concerned about the uneven coverage though, should I consider another method to compensate for the irregular surface?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or an uncooked grain of plain white rice, fancy rice can be too big sometimes lol).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm Flip so I know about fancy rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the composition its self of the Tim accounts for the minor irregularity.
> 
> for the massive irregularity.. that is something best left to the experienced and hardcore
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:I warned you. not 56k friendly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *even pressure while mounting should be your top concern. until i could do this in my sleep with my old H100I i always took the fan/rad combo off the case and had it hang free* while i mount the cooling block.
> 
> this way the limited movement in the case you will normally have is avoided and this torqing of the mount for the lack of better working is almost completely eliminated depending on how and where you have the pump oriented
Click to expand...

Best advice given regarding AIO mounting.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you have had some bad luck lately....are you and mus competing for most damaged components in a year?


I know right, i have no idea what is causing this to be perfectly honest. It can also be my PSU because its making weird noises all of a sudden and i contacted Cooler Master and they said that i have to RMA it as well..

So when this is done i have almost an completely new system which will last me longer than a year hopefully lol
I choose again for a gigabyte board because we have an excellent customer support in the Netherlands, much better than Asus and that's a big deal for me.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you have had some bad luck lately....are you and mus competing for most damaged components in a year?
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, i have no idea what is causing this to be perfectly honest. It can also be my PSU because its making weird noises all of a sudden and i contacted Cooler Master and they said that i have to RMA it as well..
> 
> So when this is done i have almost an completely new system which will last me longer than a year hopefully lol
> I choose again for a gigabyte board because we have an excellent customer support in the Netherlands, much better than Asus and that's a big deal for me.
Click to expand...

seeing your luck, I can't say I blame you.

I Do the same thing, Asus has a walk in old RMA centre within easy driving distance, ease of service make all the differnce in the world.

that being said how easy is getting teeth pulled really...


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> With your experience level, with these chips I would suggest you leave it as is for the time being. I'm unfamiliar with the Kit, and if they don't have a heat spreader I wouldn't suggest trying to tighten up the timings.
> 
> Press this button
> Text buttons
> hidden sensor panel


Is this okay?



My temp doesn't seem to be improved much. What should I be at?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> With your experience level, with these chips I would suggest you leave it as is for the time being. I'm unfamiliar with the Kit, and if they don't have a heat spreader I wouldn't suggest trying to tighten up the timings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Press this button
> Text buttons
> hidden sensor panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> My temp doesn't seem to be improved much. What should I be at?
Click to expand...

that is because the temp you are looking at isn't your core temp.



so given that info, your in great condition, core thermals will not be an issue.

click the sensor, right click and you will get a drop down menu that has a rename function that i UTTERLY abuse, and whole heartedly recommend editing to something you can understand at quick glance


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that is because the temp you are looking at isn't your core temp.
> 
> 
> 
> so given that info, your in great condition, core thermals will not be an issue.


Oh dayum! lol Really!? this whole time I was thinking that the other temp was. So I've been much cooler than I thought. lol

What's next?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that is because the temp you are looking at isn't your core temp.
> 
> 
> 
> so given that info, your in great condition, core thermals will not be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dayum! lol Really!? this whole time I was thinking that the other temp was. So I've been much cooler than I thought. lol
Click to expand...

yup. don't worry your not the first to do this and you defiantly won't be the last.

now with that temp viable giver a custom run of IBT with 10000mb-12000mb, 10 runs should saturate your cooling.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seeing your luck, I can't say I blame you.
> 
> I Do the same thing, Asus has a walk in old RMA centre within easy driving distance, ease of service make all the differnce in the world.
> 
> that being said how easy is getting teeth pulled really...


Thnx for the support.

I seriously didn't do anything to blow up my Motherboard prematurely, i even backed off my overclock from 5 GHz to 4.8 GHz just to be sure i am not stressing the motherboard too much.
I even mounted 2 90 mm fans on the VRM's to cool them, the system never seen a higher temp than 70 c and i keep an closed eye on the temps at all times.

I am not bashing on Asus but i simply telling the truth here. I unfortunately had to deal with Asus RMA a couple of years back with my Notebook and it was a nightmare... after the 3rd time i had to RMA it they decided to replace the entire Notebook..

The first time when it arrived after RMA the screws of the HDD were too long and came though the top case.. i could see little bulges because of this. The top case was also very rough and the color was not the same as the rest of my Notebook.. I called them and told them that this wasn't acceptable at all and they picked it up again for RMA.

The second time when i got it back it didn't run properly and after removing the keyboard i could see that there was some residue of coffee or something spilled on the motherboard. I called again about this and at first they denied this fact and didn't want to RMA it at all. After i explained what i was going to do when they decide not to RMA it they suddenly were more than happy to RMA it again lol

After the 3rd time the hard drive died so i had to RMA it again... This time it took over 8 weeks for them to discover the problem and i explained to them that this was the 3rd time and i can end the contract and demand my money back. They came with an nice solution tho, i could choose between or my money back or i could get a newer revision of that Notebook which is also faster and with more memory and a better GPU.

I said send met he Notebook ASAP and they did. After that the Notebook was stolen so i ended up with nothing at all lol I think region is key in service but than again, it has to be the same all over the world otherwise they shouldn't sell it over the world. As a matter a fact, we are under the same UCC trading law so we should see similar warranty procedures.

Long story short, i do not trust Asus RMA EVER AGAIN and this is the reason i dislike Asus products in general. The reason i don't likt the Sabertooth is due to its layout. I don't like the 8-pin CPU connector and the audio is really terrible compare to the competitors. The USB 3.0 front header is also in a ridiculous place IMO. The layout of the Gigabyte boards is way more thought out and IMO more convenient.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup. don't worry your not the first to do this and you defiantly won't be the last.
> 
> now with that temp viable giver a custom run of IBT with 10000mb-12000mb, 10 runs should saturate your cooling.


Like this?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know right, i have no idea what is causing this to be perfectly honest. It can also be my PSU because its making weird noises all of a sudden and i contacted Cooler Master and they said that i have to RMA it as well..
> 
> So when this is done i have almost an completely new system which will last me longer than a year hopefully lol
> I choose again for a gigabyte board because we have an excellent customer support in the Netherlands, much better than Asus and that's a big deal for me.


Dead ports are more often either from electrostatic damage (high humidity with condensation building on components can also do that) or by dead capacitors. The problem is that with the solid caps, you don't know if the cap has failed. Of course, on their turn, a PSU working outside specs, can kill prematurely the capacitors.

Anyway, here RMA is inconsistent because you must rely on the retailer to send it to the manufacturer, receive the repacement and send it to you. Times vary a lot according to how busy they are. The only time i had to RMA a DOA, i received the new one in 1 month. Which is why i have adopted my own RMA center. 0 waiting time, never gives your problems, immediate availablity. Benefits of being an undervolter, not needing Sabertooths.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







^ The best of all: My RMA center works even when the warranty period is over.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup. don't worry your not the first to do this and you defiantly won't be the last.
> 
> now with that temp viable giver a custom run of IBT with 10000mb-12000mb, 10 runs should saturate your cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
Click to expand...

yup. the result will likely be different, but same guide lines apply. keep it in the positiveness and if it passes you've got your baseline "stock" with exaggerated bunny ears profile


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup. don't worry your not the first to do this and you defiantly won't be the last.
> 
> now with that temp viable giver a custom run of IBT with 10000mb-12000mb, 10 runs should saturate your cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup. the result will likely be different, but same guide lines apply. keep it in the positiveness and if it passes you've got your baseline "stock" with exaggerated bunny ears profile
Click to expand...

no clue how long this will take, and you are using an amount of memory that does not leave much give room, suggest surfing on your phone while the stress test is running.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> My temp doesn't seem to be improved much. What should I be at?


Did you disable the EC sensor from HWINFO64? It can cause lots of issues if you monitor that sensor.. its on the board but it doesn't like to be monitored for some reason so i would highly suggest you to disable this from monitoring.

You can do this by opening HWINFO64, select settings, safety, and uncheck EC support.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup. the result will likely be different, but same guide lines apply. keep it in the positiveness and if it passes you've got your baseline "stock" with exaggerated bunny ears profile


lol Nice, will run it now.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you disable the EC sensor from HWINFO64? It can cause lots of issues if you monitor that sensor.. its on the board but it doesn't like to be monitored for some reason so i would highly suggest you to disable this from monitoring.
> 
> You can do this by opening HWINFO64, select settings, safety, and uncheck EC support.


Will do that too before I begin, I'll surf on my Laptop and close chrome before testing don't ya worry.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Wait, I don't have a "safety" section??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> *Dead ports are more often either from electrostatic damage* (high humidity with condensation building on components can also do that) or by dead capacitors. The problem is that with the solid caps, you don't know if the cap has failed. Of course, on their turn, a PSU working outside specs, can kill prematurely the capacitors.
> 
> Anyway, here RMA is inconsistent because you must rely on the retailer to send it to the manufacturer, receive the repacement and send it to you. Times vary a lot according to how busy they are. The only time i had to RMA a DOA, i received the new one in 1 month. Which is why i have adopted my own RMA center. 0 waiting time, never gives your problems, immediate availablity. Benefits of being an undervolter, not needing Sabertooths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The best of all: My RMA center works even when the warranty period is over.


The Sabertooth should be protected against this, its on the box..

My guess is the PSU, i talked to Cooler Master about the weird noise i hear from it all of a sudden and they said i have to RMA is ASAP, so that's what i am going to do tomorrow.
I had this before with my Seasonic and it took my CPU and motherboard with it... hopefully my CPU is still in takt otherwise i have to RMA it as well..

I choose my retail stores very closely and one is very different than the other. Fortunately we have many very good retail stores that really want to help.

Kinda neet that you have your own RMA center


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I cannot for the life of me find EC Support anywhere in the settings or in HWINFO period.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Wait, I don't have a "safety" section??


right click the icon in the task bar and select settings not sensors


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find EC Support anywhere in the settings or in HWINFO period.


you wont on that mobo who told u there is one

unless im wrong


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find EC Support anywhere in the settings or in HWINFO period.
> 
> 
> 
> you wont on that mobo who told u there is one
Click to expand...

Hurricane mentioned to disable


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Hurricane mentioned to disable


figures lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find EC Support anywhere in the settings or in HWINFO period.
> 
> 
> 
> you wont on that mobo who told u there is one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurricane mentioned to disable
Click to expand...


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> right click the icon in the task bar and select settings not sensors


Got it thanks!


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> My temp doesn't seem to be improved much. What should I be at?


Hey your cpu/nb is overclocked to 2400mhz it should be 2200 mhz by default. at the moment your on stock voltages you can try up to 4.2 ghz core speed 2200mhz cpu/nb aka the memory controller and 2600HT (hypertransport)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The Sabertooth should be protected against this, its on the box..
> 
> My guess is the PSU, i talked to Cooler Master about the weird noise i hear from it all of a sudden and they said i have to RMA is ASAP, so that's what i am going to do tomorrow.
> I had this before with my Seasonic and it took my CPU and motherboard with it... hopefully my CPU is still in takt otherwise i have to RMA it as well..
> 
> I choose my retail stores very closely and one is very different than the other. Fortunately we have many very good retail stores that really want to help.
> 
> Kinda neet that you have your own RMA center


The condensation problem arises when there is high humidity and big temperature variations. It usually is a problem on running systems, that get hot and once shut down, if the air gets colder and the components are some of the coldest surfaces in the room, the air will cede the humidity to the cold parts (condensation) and next time you power up, you are basically short circuiting. Theoretically, this can also happen to a stored motherboard (inside a box), but it's much more difficult. This is why in electronics there are often small bags of silica gel inside. But it's very hard, because you need very high humidity and very big temperature drops, so that the air inside the box will cede the water onto the colder motherboard surface.

The best defense is either have a dehumidifier or a stable temperature 24h a day. Because hotter air carries more humidity. When the air becomes colder, it cedes humidity to the colder areas and that's how the damage is done. It's why you see water on the windows during winter instead of the internal walls. The windows are colder, so the air cedes the humidity to them first.

Noise isn't necessarily evil, it can be the fan or coil whine. But if you don't have a PSU tester or a multimeter, since they offer, send it to them... The only PSU i ever had die was a Seasonic (Corsair CX400). The rest i have always replaced before their death. I also bought a seasonic 450W XFX and has terrible coil whine, so bad that i can't use it. I don't know, i just seem to have better luck with worse OEMs...

Since i am lazy to remember procedures, i use this to test the PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899129002

It's very cosy and solves you the headache of whether the PSU is the problem or not. I am sure your stores are better than ours...

I have spare parts for almost all critical parts, because exactly our stores are slow and if you happen to need a part when the product is EOL, you have to resort to the local ebay, which barely has anything and you never know what kind of abuse the parts were submitted at.

So i follow the Stalin doctrine. I throw "cheap manpower" to the problem.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Hurricane mentioned to disable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures lol
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find EC Support anywhere in the settings or in HWINFO period.
> 
> 
> 
> you wont on that mobo who told u there is one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurricane mentioned to disable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He is right for boards that do not have that sensor (saberkitty has one but CHvFZ does not and i would doubt the M series will either)

it causes stability and polling issues. (this is all it does for me)

might have gotten better in updates but for a board that doesn't have those sensors there is no point in having that on.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me find EC Support anywhere in the settings or in HWINFO period.


Its very simple.. close HWINFO64 and open it again, it should say something about EC sensor and disable it.

If it doesn't show up you can disable this by clicking on the hidden icons in your task bar and right click on HWINFO64, now you see settings and hit it, than you should see safety and disable the EC sensor.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> My temp doesn't seem to be improved much. What should I be at?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey your cpu/nb is overclocked to 2400mhz it should be 2200 mhz by default. at the moment your on stock voltages you can try up to 4.2 ghz core speed 2200mhz cpu/nb aka the memory controller and 2600HT (hypertransport)
Click to expand...

no, 2400mhz is stock for 990x and 990fx chipsets.

970 is 2200mhz and 2400mhz ht


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> He is right for boards that do not have that sensor (saberkitty has one but CHvFZ does not and i would doubt the M series will either)
> 
> it causes stability and polling issues. (this is all it does for me)
> 
> might have gotten better in updates but for a board that doesn't have those sensors there is no point in having that on.


i thought it only activates if u have the sensors on the board

regarding sabertooth it comes up with a warning if u want to disable or not.......on audreys board she dont have sensors so it wont pick it up

this is my understanding of it

when i had her board i neevr went into settings to disable ec and had no problems in not doing so


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I gotta say if "CPU 0 PACKAGE" truly is the correct number to be looking at no wonder I've been getting poopie results. Right now under load she's showing CPU = 48c and Package 28c, I like the second number far better. lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no, 2400mhz is stock for 990x and 990fx chipsets.
> 
> 970 is 2200mhz and 2400mhz ht


No the chipset has nothing to do with the speed of the cpu/nb its always 2200Mhz refer to the op.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I gotta say if "CPU 0 PACKAGE" truly is the correct number to be looking at no wonder I've been getting poopie results. Right now under load she's showing CPU = 48c and Package 28c, I like the second number far better. lol


Drop the cpu/nb to 2200 mhz and you will shave a few degrees off


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Hey wait, my motherboard temp in the BIOS always matches the CPU temp not the package, does that mean the mobo only reads the socket? Sorry if these are dumb donkey questions but I'm learning. lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I gotta say if "CPU 0 PACKAGE" truly is the correct number to be looking at no wonder I've been getting poopie results. Right now under load she's showing CPU = 48c and Package 28c, I like the second number far better. lol


how is the airflow in the back of your case? you could use a fan blowing on the rear of the socket or on your VRM heatsink


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Hey wait, my motherboard temp in the BIOS always matches the CPU temp not the package, does that mean the mobo only reads the socket? Sorry if these are dumb donkey questions but I'm learning. lol


bios only has the ability and power to read actual sensors. the temp in bios is your socket due to the lack of an actual sensor in the chip. its reading the sensor that is correlated to the socket

as you start to clock higher your core and socket temps will creep closer together. Under load not counting momentary temp spikes the socket is always 10*C warmer than the cores. (in my experience with this board)


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how is the airflow in the back of your case? you could use a fan blowing on the rear of the socket or on your VRM heatsink


I did but I moved it to the front to blow on the VRM's. I can't find my stock cooler anywhere.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how is the airflow in the back of your case? you could use a fan blowing on the rear of the socket or on your VRM heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> I did but I moved it to the front to blow on the VRM's. I can't find my stock cooler anywhere.
Click to expand...

well you don't NEED to. it really depends how much the socket creeps up compared to the vcore ramp up temp

if all you are currently interested in pushing it to 4.5-4.6 you may not need it. with the room you have in the back of that case i would assume you could put just about any fan in there and if the air touches the socket than it is enough. just really need to get the air in the area moving.

if you want to push it further with that board i would recommend defiantly jerry rigging something up


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Hey wait, my motherboard temp in the BIOS always matches the CPU temp not the package, does that mean the mobo only reads the socket? Sorry if these are dumb donkey questions but I'm learning. lol


To answer your question real quick. The cpu temp sensor is only accurate under 50% load. The temperatures while in idle (no load) are not accurate.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well you don't NEED to. it really depends how much the socket creeps up compared to the vcore ramp up temp
> 
> if all you are currently interested in pushing it to 4.5-4.6 you may not need it. with the room you have in the back of that case i would assume you could put just about any fan in there and if the air touches the socket than it is enough. just really need to get the air in the area moving.
> 
> if you want to push it further with that board i would recommend defiantly jerry rigging something up


I ghetto-rigged a 120 mm at the back blowing on the rear of the socket and one directly on the vrm.


----------



## warpuck

I will be playing Mass Effect while yoose guys sort dis one out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so put her all together and re-installed Windows.
> 
> Here's a screen with power saving features turned off and other things like LLC left to auto. First image is a baseline before the test and then during. Let me know if things look they way they should please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so put her all together and re-installed Windows.
> 
> That is probably running in the 120 watt or less region. Lower your Vcore. You should be able to do 3500 Mhz around or below 1.300 V. I would look at the settings on the 8350. If I remember right it would do 3900 or so with 1.300 volts. Buut, the old lady is using it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping the HT link to 2000 might help you with another 200-300 Mhz more with the CPU, maybe. Your CPU temp looks good. I don't know if your board does socket and CPU temps but it helps to run 2 monitors so you can watch the HWinfo temps while you run things like 3d mark. The CPU is good most of the time with anything below 50C. I don't know if your board can deliver that much current. P= V^2 / R sneaks up on you quickly. (Power {in watts} equals the voltage squared divided by resistance. Raising the frequency has the effect of lowering the resistance. Both the 9590 and 8350 seem to be doing thermal run away when when temps do 55C or more with 1.5 volts or more and 100% load with the ones I got. Air or water is pretty much the same. Air just does it at a lower temp. If Hw info reports your VID and Vcore off your board you can watch them. Having a Vcore with 1.500 volts and VID of 1.388 is not a good thing. Most likely that difference is used in heating up your board. Seems to work that way with the Asrock extremes. I knew that, just did not want give up another $50 for a Crosshair. 4900 Mhz is good enough for me.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I will be playing Mass Effect while yoose guys sort dis one out.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so put her all together and re-installed Windows.
> 
> That is probably running in the 120 watt or less region. Lower your Vcore. You should be able to do 3500 Mhz around or below 1.300 V. I would look at the settings on the 8350. If I remember right it would do 3900 or so with 1.300 volts. Buut, the old lady is using it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping the HT link to 2000 might help you with another 200-300 Mhz more with the CPU, maybe. Your CPU temp looks good. I don't know if your board does socket and CPU temps but it helps to run 2 monitors so you can watch the HWinfo temps while you run things like 3d mark. The CPU is good most of the time with anything below 50C. I don't know if your board can deliver that much current. P= V^2 / R sneaks up on you quickly. (Power {in watts} equals the voltage squared divided by resistance. Raising the frequency has the effect of lowering the resistance. Both the 9590 and 8350 seem to be doing thermal run away when when temps do 55C or more with 1.5 volts or more and 100% load with the ones I got. Air or water is pretty much the same. Air just does it at a lower temp. If Hw info reports your VID and Vcore off your board you can watch them. Having a Vcore with 1.500 volts and VID of 1.388 is not a good thing. Most likely that difference is used in heating up your board. Seems to work that way with the Asrock extremes. I knew that, just did not want give up another $50 for a Crosshair. 4900 Mhz is good enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you're late to the party, way past that point now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding though, baby steps for me, once this first run is done then we'll move on, I want to see what the numbers tell you guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you have had some bad luck lately....are you and mus competing for most damaged components in a year?...to be fair though mus is running 1.6v on his 290....


FYI, I have these components damaged last 2015.

1 - 290 (went dead doing nothing in a controlled room, no OC, no OV -in an RMA process with MSI)

1 - 290X (went FUBAR when I came in one day. It was installed in the Kitty and the 8370E. BIOS cannot be flashed but the card is functional though recognized as a HD 8XXX card. Could be static or anything - no RMA.)

1 - 8320E ( I got curious and tried to delid it with a heat gun. Obviously no RMA)

1 - 8370E (died within a controlled room, on my daily clocks downloading some apps. RMAed.)

1 - 5930K (could've been damaged by the RVE bug, VCore warning at 2.0V upon booting to the BIOS. Produced low Physics in Benchmarks. Tricky bug! RMAed)
Here is the interesting part, Intel offers a tuning plan for such chips to cover OCing accidents and stuff for a price premium. Store had it on their Pricing to extend local warranty coverage. Had to actually intentionally kill the chip to get the local support to accept it. Tried RMAing twice, but no luck as the chip is working fine they-said. But with a dead chip, no complaints, replaced within 2 days.

1 - Saberkitty (burnt EPS 12 - had to solder wires directly on to it. Worked and probably still working. Though have not tested it yet. Initially thought it is dead after not getting anything with it and the 8370E. But the 8370E is proven to be dead.)

Now, you may agree or disagree with my RMAed items and reasons doing so but somewhere along the lines, I take what life gives me.









And yeah, add another 290X that I returned for a direct replacement a day after buying it (one week outright replacement) due to it giving black screens when Overvolted to 1.3ish. That item is on an inventory clearing sale that only comes in with a month of warranty.

Am I taking advantage of the situation, you can say I am. Though I do not blame such products or the manufacturers nor their support for my luck. No, they are not junk nor crap! :hmmm:

And by the way, that 1.6 you saw on my 290, is a no-load Voltage. Load goes to 1.44 on a PT1. Don't faint.







and I know a lot of rigs are closer to breaking point than that GPU in their set-up and temps.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

God lord that took too long. lol



So what's next?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> God lord that took too long. lol
> 
> 
> 
> So what's next?


Tweak up the Core multi a step without adding Voltages.

Run IBT Very High to quickly assess stability. Do it until you are no longer stable.

Then add a touch more Vcore once you end up with a negative result.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tweak up the Core multi a step without adding Voltages.
> 
> Run IBT Very High to quickly assess stability. Do it until you are no longer stable.
> 
> Then add a touch more Vcore once you end up with a negative result.


Copy that.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> God lord that took too long. lol
> 
> 
> 
> So what's next?


thermals are in check, test speed and time are fairly even without huge deviation. to me looks like you've got your Base "default" profile.

save it in the OC profile section, with a simple label you will recognize.

Next, you see what it can do on it given voltage, just bumping up the core multi. on average you should be able to get 200mhz(two notches up) to 400mhz(four notches up)

that should put you within a few 100mhz of your goal frequency

may i as a question tho, i cannot remember your very first post weather it said what you do with the computer. but with 16gb of ram i would assume some sort of work as well as gaming.

once you start adding voltage beyond a notch or two is when you should start using Prime95 as well to abuse the chips cache (don't do them both at the same time, neither will get anywhere)

this will require more voltage than IBT on average, it is ment for one thing can your cooling cope with the heat.

you might ask why the focus on prime when you add voltage at a low clock? 1. to learn the chips thermal habits 2. learning to use these programs in a lower risk senerio is always a good thing
3. if IBT fails after a good while at p95 than it is 99% not likely vcore related.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thermals are in check, test speed and time are fairly even without huge deviation. to me looks like you've got your Base "default" profile.
> 
> save it in the OC profile section, with a simple label you will recognize.
> 
> Next, you see what it can do on it given voltage, just bumping up the core multi. on average you should be able to get 200mhz(two notches up) to 400mhz(four notches up)
> 
> that should put you within a few 100mhz of your goal frequency


Seems to be stable at 4GHz.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> may i as a question tho, i cannot remember your very first post weather it said what you do with the computer. but with 16gb of ram i would assume some sort of work as well as gaming.


I use Photoshop, Premiere and smaller programs, I game, primarily Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain, Cities Skylines, Battlefield, Star Wars Battlefront etc.


----------



## mus1mus

Push eet.

Save 4.0


----------



## Deadlyg33k

4.1GHz.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

4.2GHz and still no voltage change! hehe


----------



## mus1mus

Try 4.3. If you still pass, do a *maximum run on IBT.*

things will be up steep as you go higher. Test it harder. And don't add Vcore yet.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> 4.2GHz and still no voltage change! hehe


Looks like progress to me









Same voltage at load my 8370e at 4.5ghz on the GD-80/H-100 - scores/times bounced around a bit because I was loading other stuff/surfing while it was running... notice how consistent the clockspeed is on that board.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like progress to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same voltage at load my 8370e at 4.5ghz on the GD-80/H-100 - scores/times bounced around a bit because I was loading other stuff/surfing while it was running... notice how consistent the clockspeed is on that board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WEAK.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's your desktop icons eating processor times and memory resources.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like progress to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same voltage at load my 8370e at 4.5ghz on the GD-80/H-100 - scores/times bounced around a bit because I was loading other stuff/surfing while it was running... notice how consistent the clockspeed is on that board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your desktop icons eating processor times and memory resources.
Click to expand...

Desktops on 3 year old windows installs tend to get that way








Tried for 4.6ghz on same voltage , made five loops then poohed out- pretty decent little chip


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like progress to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same voltage at load my 8370e at 4.5ghz on the GD-80/H-100 - scores/times bounced around a bit because I was loading other stuff/surfing while it was running... notice how consistent the clockspeed is on that board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your desktop icons eating processor times and memory resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Desktops on 3 year old windows installs tend to get that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried for 4.6ghz on same voltage , made five loops then poohed out- pretty decent little chip
Click to expand...

Hm.. 2nd 1432PGY and acts like the old one.

Funny RMA policy. "if you bought a CPU from June 2015 and kills it, the RMA Team will look for a June 2015 inventory chip to replace yours."

Has anyone noticed the CHVFZ cranking the voltages too much past 1.5 Vcore?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like progress to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same voltage at load my 8370e at 4.5ghz on the GD-80/H-100 - scores/times bounced around a bit because I was loading other stuff/surfing while it was running... notice how consistent the clockspeed is on that board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your desktop icons eating processor times and memory resources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Desktops on 3 year old windows installs tend to get that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried for 4.6ghz on same voltage , made five loops then poohed out- pretty decent little chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm.. 2nd 1432PGY and acts like the old one.
> 
> Funny RMA policy. "if you bought a CPU from June 2015 and kills it, the RMA Team will look for a June 2015 inventory chip to replace yours."
> 
> Has anyone noticed the CHVFZ cranking the voltages too much past 1.5 Vcore?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> He is right for boards that do not have that sensor (saberkitty has one but CHvFZ does not and i would doubt the M series will either)
> 
> it causes stability and polling issues. (this is all it does for me)
> 
> might have gotten better in updates but for a board that doesn't have those sensors there is no point in having that on.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it only activates if u have the sensors on the board
> 
> regarding sabertooth it comes up with a warning if u want to disable or not.......on audreys board she dont have sensors so it wont pick it up
> 
> this is my understanding of it
> 
> when i had her board i neevr went into settings to disable ec and had no problems in not doing so
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well you don't NEED to. it really depends how much the socket creeps up compared to the vcore ramp up temp
> 
> if all you are currently interested in pushing it to 4.5-4.6 you may not need it. with the room you have in the back of that case i would assume you could put just about any fan in there and if the air touches the socket than it is enough. just really need to get the air in the area moving.
> 
> if you want to push it further with that board i would recommend defiantly jerry rigging something up
> 
> 
> 
> I ghetto-rigged a 120 mm at the back blowing on the rear of the socket and one directly on the vrm.
Click to expand...

My 8350 is out of warranty.. maybe i should lap it lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like progress to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8350 is out of warranty.. maybe i should lap it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made huge differences in my 9370's temps especially at stock speeds- don't really know what to attribute that to.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like progress to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8350 is out of warranty.. maybe i should lap it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made huge differences in my 9370's temps especially at stock speeds- don't really know what to attribute that to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmmm now to convince the wife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Look who's at 4.4GHz on the same voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Very nice


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

grats!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Look who's at 4.4GHz on the same voltage.


good job so far









this one might need a bit more voltage to pass a max/custom run your gflops are starting to be a little more inconsistent.

i think you are getting real close to the point where you need to add a little voltage


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Look who's at 4.4GHz on the same voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Look who's at 4.4GHz on the same voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one might need a bit more voltage to pass a max/custom run your gflops are starting to be a little more inconsistent.
> 
> i think you are getting real close to the point where you need to add a little voltage
Click to expand...


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> good job so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one might need a bit more voltage to pass a max/custom run your gflops are starting to be a little more inconsistent.
> 
> i think you are getting real close to the point where you need to add a little voltage


Well sir you know your stuff, failed at 4.5GHz lol



How much should I raise the voltage? Or to what number?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> good job so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one might need a bit more voltage to pass a max/custom run your gflops are starting to be a little more inconsistent.
> 
> i think you are getting real close to the point where you need to add a little voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Well sir you know your stuff, failed at 4.5GHz lol
> 
> 
> 
> How much should I raise the voltage? Or to what number?
Click to expand...

if you want to be super methodical, one notch at a time. (this will take more time but you won't be over volting)

if a touch of over voltage is not an issue to you than you can do more. but while learning i would suggest for the first few increases to be fairly incremental one or two notchs at most.

however that being said if the voltage gets a little vdroopier after adding voltage (meaning the max voltage polled is higher but the lowest voltage is the same)

this can be offset in a few ways but i will limit myself to the ones that make sense to do at this point.

option 1 where you would put two notchs more in, add 4 notchs and take the power limit down from 120 to 110 in the llc screen.

option 2 keep the too notches and put the power limit up to 130%

option 3 go the vboost route which would be against everything you learned today (in terms of how the chip reacts)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



vboost meaning lower you Vcore and switch the LLC to Very high



however if the voltage is "linear" like, this wouldn't be necessary yet maybe at higher clocks

its at this point you want to start finding out what your Chip "likes" or responds well to. Every chip is different but we've seen enough here to know there is a rather "large" comfort zone for power delivery with these chips.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you want to be super methodical, one notch at a time. (this will take more time but you won't be over volting)
> 
> if a touch of over voltage is not an issue to you than you can do more. but while learning i would suggest for the first few increases to be fairly incremental one or two notchs at most.
> 
> however that being said if the voltage gets a little vdroopier after adding voltage (meaning the max voltage polled is higher but the lowest voltage is the same)
> 
> this can be offset in a few ways but i will limit myself to the ones that make sense to do at this point.
> 
> option 1 where you would put two notchs more in, add 4 notchs and take the power limit down from 120 to 110 in the llc screen.
> 
> option 2 keep the too notches and put the power limit up to 130%
> 
> option 3 go the vboost route which would be against everything you learned today (in terms of how the chip reacts)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> vboost meaning lower you Vcore and switch the LLC to Very high
> 
> 
> 
> however if the voltage is "linear" like, this wouldn't be necessary yet maybe at higher clocks
> 
> its at this point you want to start finding out what your Chip "likes" or responds well to. Every chip is different but we've seen enough here to know there is a rather "large" comfort zone for power delivery with these chips.


I'd rather be methodical and do one notch at a time, I'll up the voltage slightly until I'm stable again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you want to be super methodical, one notch at a time. (this will take more time but you won't be over volting)
> 
> if a touch of over voltage is not an issue to you than you can do more. but while learning i would suggest for the first few increases to be fairly incremental one or two notchs at most.
> 
> however that being said if the voltage gets a little vdroopier after adding voltage (meaning the max voltage polled is higher but the lowest voltage is the same)
> 
> this can be offset in a few ways but i will limit myself to the ones that make sense to do at this point.
> 
> option 1 where you would put two notchs more in, add 4 notchs and take the power limit down from 120 to 110 in the llc screen.
> 
> option 2 keep the too notches and put the power limit up to 130%
> 
> option 3 go the vboost route which would be against everything you learned today (in terms of how the chip reacts)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> vboost meaning lower you Vcore and switch the LLC to Very high
> 
> 
> 
> however if the voltage is "linear" like, this wouldn't be necessary yet maybe at higher clocks
> 
> its at this point you want to start finding out what your Chip "likes" or responds well to. Every chip is different but we've seen enough here to know there is a rather "large" comfort zone for power delivery with these chips.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be methodical and do one notch at a time, I'll up the voltage slightly until I'm stable again.
Click to expand...

just take notice of the lowest voltage polled and if it increases even by 0.0125v then one will be all you need, if it doesn't increase you may need to do a two notch bump for each increase. am i making sense here?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> just take notice of the lowest voltage polled and if it increases even by 0.0125v then one will be all you need, if it doesn't increase you may need to do a two notch bump for each increase. am i making sense here?


Yeah it failed at one notch bump so I'm running IBT now with a two notch bump, and as I'm typing this it failed on the last calculation, so I'm going to up it one more notch and it should pass. I'll post the result here afterwards.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Booyah! So stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.4125v in the BIOS. I'm heading to bed but after I get the kiddies off to school Mamma's gonna try to hit 4.6GHz and beyond!











Goodnight everyone.


----------



## miklkit

That is just a click more than my 8350 needed for 4.5. It eventually topped out at 4.8. will your 8320 manage that?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Booyah! So stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.4125v in the BIOS. I'm heading to bed but after I get the kiddies off to school Mamma's gonna try to hit 4.6GHz and beyond!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight everyone.


I'm glad its worked out for you and given you at least a little bit of faith in the part that you own.

just be aware ahead of time the easy part is pretty much over. not that the next part is much harder by any means but you will generally need to be fairly liberal with the voltage to get thru the volt wall that usually shows its face around 4.7-4.9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is just a click more than my 8350 needed for 4.5. It eventually topped out at 4.8. will your 8320 manage that?


pretty sure this chip would have passed for a 8350 earlier in the products life cycle, but with the 2014 and better silicon it seems to have gotten scuttled down a notch

by the looks of the thermal, higher is possible. where the volt wall starts and ends will determine how much farther than 4.7 it will get.

But when its all said an done with the current set up I wouldn't say it would be the chip that would be the limiting factor, can't decide which will top out sooner the MB or the cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

I believe cooling will.







That is if Voltage requirement for the next 200MHz goes sky high.

Either way, something in there is heating up bad. Right @Alastair


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I believe cooling will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is if Voltage requirement for the next 200MHz goes sky high.
> 
> Either way, something in there is heating up bad. Right @Alastair


*confused

her thermals are fine. mucho grande headroom.. 36 on core 52 on socket, every other temp visible is in idle state not sure where you are getting the idea something is heating up


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I gotta say if "CPU 0 PACKAGE" truly is the correct number to be looking at no wonder I've been getting poopie results. Right now under load she's showing CPU = 48c and Package 28c, I like the second number far better. lol


CPU package is the tempreature of the Cpu cores. CPU is either the socket temperature or it is the CPU die tempreature. Im still more convinced it is the socket temp. (no offense Stilt) but just the way a socket fan influences this temp leads me to believe that the diode is in the socket.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *confused
> 
> her thermals are fine. mucho grande headroom.. 36 on core 52 on socket, every other temp visible is in idle state not sure where you are getting the idea something is heating up


I meant when she decides pushing forward. :my bad


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *confused
> 
> her thermals are fine. mucho grande headroom.. 36 on core 52 on socket, every other temp visible is in idle state not sure where you are getting the idea something is heating up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant when she decides pushing forward. :my bad
Click to expand...

yeah the socket temp is going to.be the restricting factor here. Depending on the temperatures of the VRM it will eituer throttle at 68C or 78C


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Increasing the "CPU Power Thermal Control" value on C5F-Z from the default 130°C (!) isn´t exactly wise... This is the temperature where the VRM throttles at due overheating (OTP). Despite the VRM on C5F-Z is extremely tough (~ 275A @ 25°C), at the default throttling temperature of 130°C it is only rated sustain < 44A of current draw (due de-rating), which is about a third which a overclocked FX-8K CPU can draw in full load. Most of the motherboards with VRMs built with similar components have shut down temperature of 105°C and throttling temperature of 98 - 102°C.
> 
> You WANT the CPU to throttle in case the VRM overheats. That´s because it either throttles or burns.


Any idea why my UD3P starts to throttle in Linpack (LinX) beginning even after 4.4 GHz (1.356 or 1.36 in BIOS with medium LLC)? My CPU temp is good (since I added a 480mm EK PE external radiator so the CPU now is on a 480 _and_ an internal 320), my NB temp is very good since I have a 140mm fan blowing toward it with enough airflow, and my VRM temp is OK (80C or less, depending on how closely I mount the 140mm fan on the VRMs versus using it as more of an exhaust).

I have a 1200 watt Seasonic platform BeQuiet PSU so that's not a limitation.

I have 88 or 89 GFLOPs in LinX with a 2048 RAM size with 4.4 GHz and as little as 84 with 4.7 GHz. Even 4.5 (1.385) seems to throttle a little. The highest I've seen with this board is 90 as I recall, maybe 91.

Adjusting CPU NB helps to maximize GFLOPs to the point but it doesn't help much with the throttling. Extra voltage for the CPU doesn't help either. It just makes the throttling happen sooner. Cinebench multi shows gains even at 5 Ghz. With cool water, full-speed Vardar fans, and just my 360mm radiator (although external) I managed to bench at 5.1 and that showed an improvement, too. So Cinebench isn't throttling but Linpack does even at 4.5. 4.6 is useless, no faster than 4.5.

Is this because of the removed parts (versus the 1.0 board) you mentioned in the power delivery system? Is Gigabyte limiting the power load by quite a lot, regardless of temps, to keep people from blowing up their boards because they aren't cooling things properly?


----------



## warpuck

I use Arctic MX-2. It is non-hardening, non conductive and non capacitive. There are better ones for for thermal conduction. Those usually require a break in period. The non hardening part is good when you take it down for cleaning. Plus you don't have to wait for it to cure
.Yes the inside of water block could use a cleaning every 18 months or so. Remember we overclock and use higher fluid temps. Chemical reactions double with every 6C temp rise. AIOs can be cleaned and refilled. Ain't easy and will probably leak the 1st time. If you do clean it, scrap the aluminum radiator and go all copper/brass. Aluminum/copper AIO will go for 2-3 years. Less if you are folding and running at 45-50C 24/7.
If you have rodded a auto radiator you will understand. Copper can be rerodded, aluminum just gets scrapped.
Radiators on my system are bigger and heavier than the heater cores in my 7 passenger Trailblazer (front and rear AC/heat)


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Good morning all. Firstly a new beta of HardwareInfo64 is available.







version: 5.13-2765

What is it with the male ego? I decided to take my Husband's hot hatch instead of our Dart because it's cold and it's parked closer (







) and I drop my kiddies off. I'm at a light and this Hat-turned-sideways-cause-I'm-cool-with-mah-fart-can HondaKkid pulls up beside me and starts revving. So I ignore him and when the light turns green I gun it leaving said Hat-turned-sideways-cause-I'm-cool-with-mah-fart-can Honda Kid in the dust, come to the next light and I'm making my right turn as he's passing me he yells and calls me a rhymes with itch, now I'm confused.... I wasn't racing him I swear, I was merely rushing back home to my computer to continue my overclocking journey! But I digress.









On to my puter, so I upped the voltage one notchie-pooh and tried for 4.6GHz, she booted but wouldn't load Windows (just black screen) so I upped one more notch and now I'm booted up, I suspect I won't get far though as I booted in by a hair but I'll try anyway to see just how far I am. Will post the results afterwards.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay so I think I've hit a thermal wall, I briefly hit 63 and immediately shut IBT down. I don't think 4.6GHz is in the cards. lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so I think I've hit a thermal wall, I briefly hit 63 and immediately shut IBT down. I don't think 4.6GHz is in the cards. lol


Throw a fan on the back of the socket (running toasty) and run it again, 63c is fine, 72c is the max


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Throw a fan on the back of the socket (running toasty) and run it again, 63c is fine, 72c is the max


I already have one. lol I have a 120mm at the back and another pointing directly at the VRM's. Really 72c? Everything I've read says never over 62c for the core?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so I think I've hit a thermal wall, I briefly hit 63 and immediately shut IBT down. I don't think 4.6GHz is in the cards. lol


maximum temperature for Vishera is, ~70C-72C on the package and 78C for CPU (Socket). But I saw you hit 75C on the socket. That is getting a bit up there. Mind posting some pics on your case internals. So we can see what's going on with your airflow?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Throw a fan on the back of the socket (running toasty) and run it again, 63c is fine, 72c is the max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have one. lol I have a 120mm at the back and another pointing directly at the VRM's. Really 72c? Everything I've read says never over 62c for the core?
Click to expand...

AMD Overdrive gives you a thermal margin which doesn't give you a current temp but rather the difference between your current temp and the max temp as your margin, using that along with Hwmonitor or HWiNFO64 you can see that the max temp for the chip is 72c (but most work off 70c)

62c was for the Phenom II's, pretty sure even the 8150 and 8120 have a 72c max temp as well

http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/software-technologies/technologies-gaming/over-drive


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so I think I've hit a thermal wall, I briefly hit 63 and immediately shut IBT down. I don't think 4.6GHz is in the cards. lol


Are your running the stock fans?. Btw personally I pay more attention to the current and average temperature rather than the maximum simply because temperatures are known to spike during testing.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> maximum temperature for Vishera is, ~70C-72C on the package and 78C for CPU (Socket). But I saw you hit 75C on the socket. That is getting a bit up there. Mind posting some pics on your case internals. So we can see what's going on with your airflow?


It looks like the wiring is touching but it's not, there's more clearance than you'd think. Also to answer the question before it comes up, no I didn't ziptie it tight on the pump cable, it's actually quite loose, but I needed a quick and dirty way to secure it for now until I can pick up some proper VRM fans.







The fans aren't static pressure ones which I know would be better right? But it's all I have at the moment. lol


----------



## Kalistoval

You could also drop the 2600 HT to 2400Mhz should shave a tab bit on your temp. So are the fans the fans that came with the cooler?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You could also drop the 2600 HT to 2400Mhz should shave a tab bit on your temp. So are the fans the fans that came with the cooler?


No, the one pointing at the VRM's came with my old Hyper 212+ and the one at the rear is a standard case fan, both 120mm.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> It looks like the wiring is touching but it's not, there's more clearance than you'd think. Also to answer the question before it comes up, no I didn't ziptie it tight on the pump cable, it's actually quite loose, but I needed a quick and dirty way to secure it for now until I can pick up some proper VRM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fans aren't static pressure ones which I know would be better right? But it's all I have at the moment. lol


it's hard to tell from the angle but I believe you're fan on the socket has the center hub over the socket which means little airflow on the socket...it should be offset ask the blades are over the socket and vrm rear plate


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> it's hard to tell from the angle but I believe you're fan on the socket has the center hub over the socket which means little airflow on the socket...it should be offset ask the blades are over the socket and vrm rear plate


Ah! I never thought of that, well the rear one it'll be possible but the VRM one is too big unfortunately, I'll try though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> it's hard to tell from the angle but I believe you're fan on the socket has the center hub over the socket which means little airflow on the socket...it should be offset ask the blades are over the socket and vrm rear plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I never thought of that, well the rear one it'll be possible but the VRM one is too big unfortunately, I'll try though.
Click to expand...

Sit it on the backplate of your GPU.......it's the reason they exist dontchaknow?


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> No, the one pointing at the VRM's came with my old Hyper 212+ and the one at the rear is a standard case fan, both 120mm.


Do you still have the fan that came on the stock cooler? If so, I've found that it works very nicely as a socket cooler.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Do you still have the fan that came on the stock cooler? If so, I've found that it works very nicely as a socket cooler.


Yeah I know I looked all over but couldn't find it unfortunately.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sit it on the backplate of your GPU.......it's the reason they exist dontchaknow?


I was originally going to do that but wasn't sure if it would be cooling anything sufficiently from down there. lol


----------



## Kalistoval

The fans for the socket and vrm heat sink dont matter much it just has to move the dead air. I'm curious about the fans on your H100. If they are the stock fans that came with the water cooler you could benefit more from better fans. I once had the sp120 fans they had like 63 cfm, I upgraded the fans on my x61 kraken to 2 NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM love them so much I bought 2 more. I once had the AeroCool DS 140mm fans they work awesome as well and a lot cheaper. I settled for the noctuas because I got them dirt cheap on craigslist if not for that I would have kept the Aerocool DS 140mm.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129073&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16835129073&gclid=CJWSspXhuMoCFZOBaQod0nwORQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The fans for the socket and vrm heat sink dont matter much it just has to move the dead air. I'm curious about the fans on your H100. If they are the stock fans that came with the water cooler you could benefit more from better fans. I once had the sp120 fans they had like 63 cfm, I upgraded the fans on my x61 kraken to 2 NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM love them so much I bought 2 more. I once had the AeroCool DS 140mm fans they work awesome as well and a lot cheaper. I settled for the noctuas because I got them dirt cheap on craigslist if not for that I would have kept the Aerocool DS 140mm.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129073&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16835129073&gclid=CJWSspXhuMoCFZOBaQod0nwORQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yes they are the stock fans. My Hubby suggested I pick some Noctua's or some SP's.

EDIT: So I did those little tweaks and I think I've shaved off a couple degrees.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sit it on the backplate of your GPU.......it's the reason they exist dontchaknow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going to do that but wasn't sure if it would be cooling anything sufficiently from down there. lol
Click to expand...

I've done that on my board and it works decently well.....not as good as a few of these though: LINK

Quite possibly the best fans I've used for vrm + socket cooling on all my AMD boards and they are just the right size to place there as well


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've done that on my board and it works decently well.....not as good as a few of these though: LINK
> 
> Quite possibly the best fans I've used for vrm + socket cooling on all my AMD boards and they are just the right size to place there as well


You're not helping my female driven shopping addiction here! lol I see 5-pack and a hear SALE! lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've done that on my board and it works decently well.....not as good as a few of these though: LINK
> 
> Quite possibly the best fans I've used for vrm + socket cooling on all my AMD boards and they are just the right size to place there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not helping my female driven shopping addiction here! lol I see 5-pack and a hear SALE! lol
Click to expand...

haha, I did the exact same thing, almost justified my reason for having prime as well









but on a serious note they are good fans, they push a good amount of air, aren't really noisy and the cables are a good length so you can place them near anywhere.

just be warned though, I've taken chunks out of my fingers with them (sharp points on the blades) so if you get them make sure you don't move them while they are on


----------



## Kalistoval

Noctuas are pricey you could get some Aerocool DS 140mm for a lot less and they do look a lot fancier. The Noctuas specifically the ones I have will move air especially in dead spots I benefit from them a lot since I have them in my case a corsair 600T that I have modded in order to fit my kraken x61. I really need to push air through the metal mesh and they get the job done.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Noctuas are pricey you could get some Aerocool DS 140mm for a lot less and they do look a lot fancier. The Noctuas specifically the ones I have will move air especially in dead spots I benefit from them a lot since I have them in my case a corsair 600T that I have modded in order to fit my kraken x61. I really need to push air through the metal mesh and they get the job done.


H100i GTX, it uses 120mm fans not 140mms, that's the H110i GTX and GT


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> You're not helping my female driven shopping addiction here! lol I see 5-pack and a hear SALE! lol


To be honest we are all eventually gonna peer pressure you to spend spend spend lol







. But the upside to all that is its still a hella lot cheaper than an intel build Ha!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> H100i GTX, it uses 120mm fans not 140mms, that's the H110i GTX and GT


Ah ok overlooked but Aerocool still has the 120mm version of the dead silence not sure about noctua.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> To be honest we are all eventually gonna peer pressure you to spend spend spend lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But the upside to all that is its still a hella lot cheaper than an intel build Ha!


You're assuming I'm still not going to build an Intel system.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> You're assuming I'm still not going to build an Intel system.


Wait till you realize it unnecessary.


----------



## Alastair

In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.

In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Wait till you realize it unnecessary.


Ah the Intel vs AMD debate. lol My Husband is an Intel guy but loves AMD too, we can co-exist I tell ya!


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.


I don't care about noise, loud, quiet doesn't matter, I have three kids remember?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Wait till you realize it unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the Intel vs AMD debate. lol My Husband is an Intel guy but loves AMD too, we can co-exist I tell ya!
Click to expand...

we can. In fact you will find most of the main users in this thread have builds from other camps. Mus1mus has a 5820K system into I am correct, MegaMan has a 4790K system also IIRC and Cssorkinman has played with more Intel and AMD chips that you can shake a stick at.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> You're not helping my female driven shopping addiction here! lol I see 5-pack and a hear SALE! lol
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest we are all eventually gonna peer pressure you to spend spend spend lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But the upside to all that is its still a hella lot cheaper than an intel build Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> H100i GTX, it uses 120mm fans not 140mms, that's the H110i GTX and GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok overlooked but Aerocool still has the 120mm version of the dead silence not sure about noctua.
Click to expand...

Noctua does do 3k rpm versions of the NF-F12's (I have them) but i wouldn't recommend them for that........they are kinda noisy at full blast (Very Noisy) so 2000 rpm max I'd say for them.

other ones are Enermax Twisters (Magma's), EK Vardars and a bunch of others.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> You're assuming I'm still not going to build an Intel system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you realize it unnecessary.
Click to expand...

Application, Game, GPU and Resolution dependant that one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.


I actually got a couple of Jetflo's a few weeks ago.....been wanting them for ages now and boy do those things move some air!
Noisy though.......i think I'm getting old......i'm starting to want silence


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I don't care about noise, loud, quiet doesn't matter, I have three kids remember?


Preach! Life after kids has no room for silence. I've said the same about puny fan noise lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about noise, loud, quiet doesn't matter, I have three kids remember?
Click to expand...

Then get you some of these for your H100 rad! They are made for you!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Dude you're late to the party, way past that point now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding though, baby steps for me, once this first run is done then we'll move on, I want to see what the numbers tell you guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Then get you some of these for your H100 rad! They are made for you!


looking nice there fella fancy posting a pic of full pc?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a couple of Jetflo's a few weeks ago.....been wanting them for ages now and boy do those things move some air!
> Noisy though.......i think I'm getting old......i'm starting to want silence
Click to expand...

yes and I have three of them, I think when you have more than one the sound waves end up creating constructive interference from one another and have an amplifying effect. Of only there was a way to cancel out the waves.

Funny. When I take my machine out. Even at 100% fan speed I don't find it loud at all. I only find things loud when my PC is sitting in the corner of the room like it does. Maybe also the corner of my room is having an amplifying effect on the sound the fans are producing. Move it out the corner and it's silent as the wind. Maybe I need to put sound absorbing foam on my wall by PC.

But no matter the case. When turned down to 50% on my fan controller they are still pretty quiet and still move plenty air.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Dude you're late to the party, way past that point now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding though, baby steps for me, once this first run is done then we'll move on, I want to see what the numbers tell you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Then get you some of these for your H100 rad! They are made for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking nice there fella fancy posting a pic of full pc?
Click to expand...

That's an older pic, but things are coming together nicely. But you will have to wait and see.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That's an older pic, but things are coming together nicely. But you will have to wait and see.


spoilsport lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got a couple of Jetflo's a few weeks ago.....been wanting them for ages now and boy do those things move some air!
> Noisy though.......i think I'm getting old......i'm starting to want silence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes and I have three of them, I think when you have more than one the sound waves end up creating constructive interference from one another and have an amplifying effect. Of only there was a way to cancel out the waves.
> 
> Funny. When I take my machine out. Even at 100% fan speed I don't find it loud at all. I only find things loud when my PC is sitting in the corner of the room like it does. Maybe also the corner of my room is having an amplifying effect on the sound the fans are producing. Move it out the corner and it's silent as the wind. Maybe I need to put sound absorbing foam on my wall by PC.
> 
> But no matter the case. When turned down to 50% on my fan controller they are still pretty quiet and still move plenty air.
Click to expand...

Agreed, I used the LVA's on mine and that worked a treat for them


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> looking nice there fella fancy posting a pic of full pc?


Me too me too, that looks really cool all lit up. I prefer white light but blue is a close second.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That's an older pic, but things are coming together nicely. But you will have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spoilsport lol
Click to expand...

I am in the process of painting my six areocool sharks. For some reason no one in South Africa want to bring areocool products in any more. So nobody has stock of the Sharks in blue. So I bought three white ones. And I am now painting all 6 so they match nicely. Hoping it turns out how I hoped.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> looking nice there fella fancy posting a pic of full pc?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too me too, that looks really cool all lit up. I prefer white light but blue is a close second.
Click to expand...

well I guess I'll spill a work in progress pic.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well I guess I'll spill a work in progress pic.


You see boys, that's vagina power right there. LOL I'm kidding, nice rig, mine is far from that level of detail, one day.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> You see boys, that's Vagina power right there. LOL I'm kidding, nice rig, mine is far from that level of detail, one day.


vagina power?

LOL


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well I guess I'll spill a work in progress pic.
> 
> 
> 
> You see boys, that's vagina power right there. LOL I'm kidding, nice rig, mine is far from that level of detail, one day.
Click to expand...

But. But. But.
I'm a man.










Yea. That pic was a taken BEFORE I discovered that three of my bottom radiator fans were cracked. But you'll see. Busy sorting out my PSU cover as well. Depending on how the Aerocools turn out I might paint my 200's as well.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> vagina power?
> 
> LOL


Gertruude is a girl?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

It was a poor attempt at humour, I've noticed in earlier posts people asking him to see his current project rig and he almost never posts it, I ask and BAM! There it is. Again, I was joking. lol

So here is my result, your fan placement advice shaved quite a bit of degrees off it seems. But now what to do? Should I push forward for 4.7?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Gertruude is a girl?


gertruude can be anything u want her to be big boy


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> It was a poor attempt at humour, I've noticed in earlier posts people asking him to see his current project rig and he almost never posts it, I ask and BAM! There it is. Again, I was joking. lol
> 
> So here is my result, your fan placement advice shaved quite a bit of degrees off it seems. But now what to do? Should I push forward for 4.7?


You are still on 72C on the socket. That's still quite warm.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Gertruude is a girl?
> 
> 
> 
> gertruude can be anything u want her to be big boy
Click to expand...

OH PERTY GERTIE! with the fropping and stuffs


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You are still on 72C on the socket. That's still quite warm.


Well that's something I can't fix at then moment, so I guess I'm staying at 4.6 which was my goal. However is there anything else I should do to really make sure I'm good at this number, like whatever settings I can tweak and can I turn in cool and quiet now? I don't like having everything running at max for no reason when it's idle.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> OH PERTY GERTIE! with the fropping and stuffs


you started the fropping lol dont blame me!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.


https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm/

this one product in both 140 and 120 blows your recommendations away

they push more air have similar sp and are quiter


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you started the fropping lol dont blame me!


Disturbing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Good morning all. Firstly a new beta of HardwareInfo64 is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version: 5.13-2765
> 
> What is it with the male ego? I decided to take my Husband's hot hatch instead of our Dart because it's cold and it's parked closer (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I drop my kiddies off. I'm at a light and this Hat-turned-sideways-cause-I'm-cool-with-mah-fart-can HondaKkid pulls up beside me and starts revving. So I ignore him and when the light turns green I gun it leaving said Hat-turned-sideways-cause-I'm-cool-with-mah-fart-can Honda Kid in the dust, come to the next light and I'm making my right turn as he's passing me he yells and calls me a rhymes with itch, now I'm confused.... I wasn't racing him I swear, I was merely rushing back home to my computer to continue my overclocking journey! But I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to my puter, so I upped the voltage one notchie-pooh and tried for 4.6GHz, she booted but wouldn't load Windows (just black screen) so I upped one more notch and now I'm booted up, I suspect I won't get far though as I booted in by a hair but I'll try anyway to see just how far I am. Will post the results afterwards.


are you new to the T.dot? this sounds like typical west end / north end racerat behaviour

you are only using 2 fans for your h100 correct?

also which fan ports did you plug them into, as most of them won't go above 90-95%

chassi fan curve is based on socket, CPU fan curve is based on coretemp, opt fan is static setting or temp prob induced curve (you need a temp probe for this to work, why asus doesn't included these with the boards that have them is beyond me)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay so I think I've hit a thermal wall, I briefly hit 63 and immediately shut IBT down. I don't think 4.6GHz is in the cards. lol


63* is fine, that would have been the previous uninformed limit (which we strictly adhered too until amd OD was released and then everyone gained 200mhz seemingly overnight)

the limits i stick too are this. 72 on core. 82 on socket

if i exceed these while stress testing i turn it down, if i get to there while stressing i do no turn it down i just drop there. my most intense workload will not generate the same amount of heat that IBT or prime does.

also, in the winter open the window for your computer room a bit. its -5 where I am (yes i am a bit north of you







)


Spoiler: Warning: its cold in heer!




on a deepcool captain 360 which is JUST marginally better than an h100


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You could also drop the 2600 HT to 2400Mhz should shave a tab bit on your temp. So are the fans the fans that came with the cooler?


I fail to see how this will help her. the temp drop would have to be in the range of 20-30*c for her to make up the performance in clock speed.

given her stated work load this is not something I would ever suggest
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The fans for the socket and vrm heat sink dont matter much it just has to move the dead air. I'm curious about the fans on your H100. If they are the stock fans that came with the water cooler you could benefit more from better fans. I once had the sp120 fans they had like 63 cfm, I upgraded the fans on my x61 kraken to 2 NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM love them so much I bought 2 more. I once had the AeroCool DS 140mm fans they work awesome as well and a lot cheaper. I settled for the noctuas because I got them dirt cheap on craigslist if not for that I would have kept the Aerocool DS 140mm.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129073&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Case+Fans-_-N82E16835129073&gclid=CJWSspXhuMoCFZOBaQod0nwORQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


see my above post. bitfenix pwm pros stomp all over them they do the same job quieter and more efficiently (meaning you can get more on a controller before the poop out)

notuca industrials are nice but IMHO overkill too bloody loud, mind you the system that i heard them in didn't run them under 70%


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> It was a poor attempt at humour, I've noticed in earlier posts people asking him to see his current project rig and he almost never posts it, I ask and BAM! There it is. Again, I was joking. lol
> 
> So here is my result, your fan placement advice shaved quite a bit of degrees off it seems. But now what to do? Should I push forward for 4.7?


is there anything labelled T1, T2,T3 voltages and temps ?

(are sick of me asking for sensor readings yet?)

to accurately make recommendations on minimizing temps we need to see what the cpu/nb (likely labeled as T something) voltages, your 990fx NB temps, and the HT voltages

you will reach a thermal point that you are real close too that will stop you clocking on your core speed and you will need to start focusing on secondary and tertiary aspects of the system to squeeze out more performace

this is an single graph from my api test thread, this is the API feature test from 3dmark. all these number were taken from the same rig same set of memory just different profile with the only tweaks being meory everything else is the same


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this shows that with Mem speed and NB speed alone you can make marked improvements, i don't have the graphs yet that compare the same speed nb and mem to difference clock speeds but its not quite as impressive as this one let me tell you that right now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> is there anything labelled T1, T2,T3 voltages and temps ?
> 
> (are sick of me asking for sensor readings yet?)
> 
> to accurately make recommendations on minimizing temps we need to see what the cpu/nb (likely labeled as T something) voltages, your 990fx NB temps, and the HT voltages
> 
> you will reach a thermal point that you are real close too that will stop you clocking on your core speed and you will need to start focusing on secondary and tertiary aspects of the system to squeeze out more performace
> 
> this is an single graph from my api test thread, this is the API feature test from 3dmark. all these number were taken from the same rig same set of memory just different profile with the only tweaks being meory everything else is the same
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shows that with Mem speed and NB speed alone you can make marked improvements, i don't have the graphs yet that compare the same speed nb and mem to difference clock speeds but its not quite as impressive as this one let me tell you that right now


you deserve your 100th rep!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> is there anything labelled T1, T2,T3 voltages and temps ?
> 
> (are sick of me asking for sensor readings yet?)
> 
> to accurately make recommendations on minimizing temps we need to see what the cpu/nb (likely labeled as T something) voltages, your 990fx NB temps, and the HT voltages
> 
> you will reach a thermal point that you are real close too that will stop you clocking on your core speed and you will need to start focusing on secondary and tertiary aspects of the system to squeeze out more performace
> 
> this is an single graph from my api test thread, this is the API feature test from 3dmark. all these number were taken from the same rig same set of memory just different profile with the only tweaks being meory everything else is the same
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shows that with Mem speed and NB speed alone you can make marked improvements, i don't have the graphs yet that compare the same speed nb and mem to difference clock speeds but its not quite as impressive as this one let me tell you that right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you deserve a rep!
Click to expand...

thanks Mang! Glad to see your posting again and not just being a creepy lurker







YAY two flaming Bawls


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thanks Mang! Glad to see your posting again and not just being a creepy lurker


i like to lurk lol but i need 3 more rep for 100 so going for it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thanks Mang! Glad to see your posting again and not just being a creepy lurker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> i like to lurk* lol but i need 3 more rep for 100 so going for it
Click to expand...

I know that feeling, but I can only ignore bad advice so long before i feel the need to rectify said advice


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is there anything labelled T1, T2,T3 voltages and temps ?
> 
> (are sick of me asking for sensor readings yet?)
> 
> to accurately make recommendations on minimizing temps we need to see what the cpu/nb (likely labeled as T something) voltages, your 990fx NB temps, and the HT voltages
> 
> you will reach a thermal point that you are real close too that will stop you clocking on your core speed and you will need to start focusing on secondary and tertiary aspects of the system to squeeze out more performace
> 
> this is an single graph from my api test thread, this is the API feature test from 3dmark. all these number were taken from the same rig same set of memory just different profile with the only tweaks being meory everything else is the same
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shows that with Mem speed and NB speed alone you can make marked improvements, i don't have the graphs yet that compare the same speed nb and mem to difference clock speeds but its not quite as impressive as this one let me tell you that right now


I'll check when I get back home.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I know that feeling, but I can only ignore bad advice so long before i feel the need to rectify said advice


aint that the truth


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I fail to see how this will help her. the temp drop would have to be in the range of 20-30*c for her to make up the performance in clock speed.
> 
> given her stated work load this is not something I would ever suggest
> see my above post. bitfenix pwm pros stomp all over them they do the same job quieter and more efficiently (meaning you can get more on a controller before the poop out)
> 
> notuca industrials are nice but IMHO overkill too bloody loud, mind you the system that i heard them in didn't run them under 70%


Exactly how much performance is she going to lose by lowering HT to 2400mhz?. Also I recommended fans I own or have owned, I didn't know bitfenix had fans. I cant find a review on them those specs look too good to be true. I run my Noctua's full blast cant hear them I have kids, I once accidentally stuck my finger in 1 of the Noctua 3000 rpm fan at full speed while checking it out and it didn't break nor crack hurt a little not to bad though same case with the Aerocool they are both well made fans in my book with the Aerocool being a lot quieter and less deadly to your digits a very important factor if you have kids with sticky hands lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> is there anything labelled T1, T2,T3 voltages and temps ?
> 
> (are sick of me asking for sensor readings yet?)
> 
> to accurately make recommendations on minimizing temps we need to see what the cpu/nb (likely labeled as T something) voltages, your 990fx NB temps, and the HT voltages
> 
> you will reach a thermal point that you are real close too that will stop you clocking on your core speed and you will need to start focusing on secondary and tertiary aspects of the system to squeeze out more performace
> 
> this is an single graph from my api test thread, this is the API feature test from 3dmark. all these number were taken from the same rig same set of memory just different profile with the only tweaks being meory everything else is the same
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shows that with Mem speed and NB speed alone you can make marked improvements, i don't have the graphs yet that compare the same speed nb and mem to difference clock speeds but its not quite as impressive as this one let me tell you that right now
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check when I get back home.
Click to expand...

Oh, Do you happen to know what thermal paste you are using? there are some pastes (arctic silver 5 most notably) need cure time. (for as5 this is about a little more than a week of use)

and during this cure time the temps are usually higher by 3-5 degrees.

GC-extreme from gelid also exibit this behaviour for me but with a much shorter cure time (2 or 3 days)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Oh, Do you happen to know what thermal paste you are using? there are some pastes (arctic silver 5 most notably) need cure time. (for as5 this is about a little more than a week of use)
> 
> and during this cure time the temps are usually higher by 3-5 degrees.
> 
> GC-extreme from gelid also exibit this behaviour for me but with a much shorter cure time (2 or 3 days)


she quoted AS5 in previous post i think

ive always used mx4


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Oh, Do you happen to know what thermal paste you are using? there are some pastes (arctic silver 5 most notably) need cure time. (for as5 this is about a little more than a week of use)
> 
> and during this cure time the temps are usually higher by 3-5 degrees.
> 
> GC-extreme from gelid also exibit this behaviour for me but with a much shorter cure time (2 or 3 days)


I was going to get AS5 but all they had in stock was MX-2


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm/
> 
> this one product in both 140 and 120 blows your recommendations away
> 
> they push more air have similar sp and are quiter
Click to expand...

unfortunately for once I have to disagree with you on that. From some of the fan test threads on OCN including Tator Tot's round up and a few others have the Specter pros mediocre at best. They are annoyingly noisy probably caused by all the vanes on the frame. A false advertised HDB which turns out to be a pretty basic rifle bearing once opened. Also they are exceedingly expensive for what they are. At least in South Africa. I don't now how they price compared to other fans there. But it seems HDB simply means let's throw another $10 onto the price. They are just meh fans for the price they ask and the performance they provide

The Jetflo has superior bearing technology with POM bearing. And has brilliant performance too boot. Unfortunately at top speed it is noisy. But it provides the performance to match the noise.

As on the 140mm spector pros might beat out the DS's on pure performance but once again noise to performance is against them here. Unfortunately I have no personal experience with the DS's here. But all of the reviews I have read are positive (for the 1500rpm models. Personally the 1000rpm DS's are meh)

And in this whole post I have been assuming you meant the faster PWM specter pros. I don't see any of the slower standard LED models beating out the above contenders.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I fail to see how this will help her. the temp drop would have to be in the range of 20-30*c for her to make up the performance in clock speed.
> 
> given her stated work load this is not something I would ever suggest
> see my above post. bitfenix pwm pros stomp all over them they do the same job quieter and more efficiently (meaning you can get more on a controller before the poop out)
> 
> notuca industrials are nice but IMHO overkill too bloody loud, mind you the system that i heard them in didn't run them under 70%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how much performance is she going to lose by lowering HT to 2400mhz?. Also I recommended fans I own or have owned, I didn't know bitfenix had fans. I cant find a review on them those specs look too good to be true. I run my Noctua's full blast cant hear them I have kids, I once accidentally stuck my finger in 1 of the Noctua 3000 rpm fan at full speed while checking it out and it didn't break nor crack hurt a little not to bad though same case with the Aerocool they are both well made fans in my book with the Aerocool being a lot quieter and less deadly to your digits a very important factor if you have kids with sticky hands lol.
Click to expand...

OK, fair point. I have actually use both









one thing i'd like to mention is i don't know if the Canadian version is different from the american version, their website would only show me Canadian only versions (likely due to my IP)

My best friend since high school (e.g. the stone age) has been using these fans for awhile now, I will say they get to a lower RPM in a DB range that you'd need proper equipment to test (this goes for both fans actually)

but once you start adding a little power at about 60% duty give or take 2 or 3% the bitfenix start performing better.

the only thing slightly disingenuous about the readouts is the DB level at 12v, but its only off by essentially a calibration error % of the mic. (or might be the fact this room is treated for dead silence, that would drive me mad)

every time i put a mic near one it didn't exceed 31-32db in the case and only from 10v on was the noise effected.

CFM and SP are accurate as i can tell, they are stronger than Sp120L and only when the SP120 HP are at full power do they out perform the pwm pros

these fans fly under the radar for so many people.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm/
> 
> this one product in both 140 and 120 blows your recommendations away
> 
> they push more air have similar sp and are quiter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately for once I have to disagree with you on that. From some of the fan test threads on OCN including Tator Tot's round up and a few others have the Specter pros mediocre at best. They are annoyingly noisy probably caused by all the vanes on the frame. A false advertised HDB which turns out to be a pretty basic rifle bearing once opened. Also they are exceedingly expensive for what they are. At least in South Africa. I don't now how they price compared to other fans there. But it seems HDB simply means let's throw another $10 onto the price. They are just meh fans for the price they ask and the performance they provide
> 
> The Jetflo has superior bearing technology with POM bearing. And has brilliant performance too boot. Unfortunately at top speed it is noisy. But it provides the performance match the noise.
> 
> As on the 140mm spector pros might beat out the DS's on pure performance but once again noise to performance is against them here. Unfortunately I have no personal experience with the DS's here. But all of the reviews I have read are positive (for the 1500rpm models. Personally the 1000rpm DS's are meh)
Click to expand...

spectre pros and pro pwm are two different fans. spectre pros are junk..

https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm#specs

https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro#specs

he didn't test the pwm pros

also the areocools use the same bearing design as the pro pwms (not sure if the manufacturer is teh same but the design is the same)

I actually prefer the 140mm version, i think they are better than the spec sheet mentions. they are defiantly quieter than 30db at max speeds/voltage


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Oh, Do you happen to know what thermal paste you are using? there are some pastes (arctic silver 5 most notably) need cure time. (for as5 this is about a little more than a week of use)
> 
> and during this cure time the temps are usually higher by 3-5 degrees.
> 
> GC-extreme from gelid also exibit this behaviour for me but with a much shorter cure time (2 or 3 days)
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get AS5 but all they had in stock was MX-2
Click to expand...

MX-2 is fine, doesn't really have a cure time beyond the first two power cycles and that is just the melt and spread aspect , i'm pretty sure that is what my cpu is pasted with currently

as i'm pretty sure i used the last of the gc-extreme i had for my gpu


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Oh, Do you happen to know what thermal paste you are using? there are some pastes (arctic silver 5 most notably) need cure time. (for as5 this is about a little more than a week of use)
> 
> and during this cure time the temps are usually higher by 3-5 degrees.
> 
> GC-extreme from gelid also exibit this behaviour for me but with a much shorter cure time (2 or 3 days)
> 
> 
> 
> she quoted AS5 in previous post i think
> 
> ive always used mx4
Click to expand...

mx-4 is always a solid choice, they eliminated the cure time by making it slightly easier to spread initially


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm/
> 
> this one product in both 140 and 120 blows your recommendations away
> 
> they push more air have similar sp and are quiter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately for once I have to disagree with you on that. From some of the fan test threads on OCN including Tator Tot's round up and a few others have the Specter pros mediocre at best. They are annoyingly noisy probably caused by all the vanes on the frame. A false advertised HDB which turns out to be a pretty basic rifle bearing once opened. Also they are exceedingly expensive for what they are. At least in South Africa. I don't now how they price compared to other fans there. But it seems HDB simply means let's throw another $10 onto the price. They are just meh fans for the price they ask and the performance they provide
> 
> The Jetflo has superior bearing technology with POM bearing. And has brilliant performance too boot. Unfortunately at top speed it is noisy. But it provides the performance match the noise.
> 
> As on the 140mm spector pros might beat out the DS's on pure performance but once again noise to performance is against them here. Unfortunately I have no personal experience with the DS's here. But all of the reviews I have read are positive (for the 1500rpm models. Personally the 1000rpm DS's are meh)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spectre pros and pro pwm are two different fans. spectre pros are junk..
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm#specs
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro#specs
> 
> he didn't test the pwm pros
Click to expand...

See I find that strange. How does their 120 provide less static pressure than the 140? That doesn't make sense to me. At around 70 CFM the 120 Specter Pro isn't winning any contests. The Jetflo is rated for 95 at 0 resistance, but actually manages 110 without any resistance. And has a better static pressure at 2.72 as well. And since the SP120HP's were mentioned. They are also hopelessly outclassed by the Jetflo.

On the 140 side. I just don't think I believe that SP figure with it being higher than the 120mm model.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm/
> 
> this one product in both 140 and 120 blows your recommendations away
> 
> they push more air have similar sp and are quiter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately for once I have to disagree with you on that. From some of the fan test threads on OCN including Tator Tot's round up and a few others have the Specter pros mediocre at best. They are annoyingly noisy probably caused by all the vanes on the frame. A false advertised HDB which turns out to be a pretty basic rifle bearing once opened. Also they are exceedingly expensive for what they are. At least in South Africa. I don't now how they price compared to other fans there. But it seems HDB simply means let's throw another $10 onto the price. They are just meh fans for the price they ask and the performance they provide
> 
> The Jetflo has superior bearing technology with POM bearing. And has brilliant performance too boot. Unfortunately at top speed it is noisy. But it provides the performance match the noise.
> 
> As on the 140mm spector pros might beat out the DS's on pure performance but once again noise to performance is against them here. Unfortunately I have no personal experience with the DS's here. But all of the reviews I have read are positive (for the 1500rpm models. Personally the 1000rpm DS's are meh)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spectre pros and pro pwm are two different fans. spectre pros are junk..
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm#specs
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro#specs
> 
> he didn't test the pwm pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See I find that strange. How does their 120 provide less static pressure than the 140? That doesn't make sense to me. At around 70 CFM the 120 Specter Pro isn't winning any contests. The Jetflo is rated for 95 at 0 resistance, but actually manages 110 without any resistance. And has a better static pressure at 2.72 as well. And since the SP120HP's were mentioned. They are also hopelessly outclassed by the Jetflo.
> 
> On the 140 side. I just don't think I believe that SP figure with it being higher than the 120mm model.
Click to expand...

i'm tellin ya the 140mm one kick some serious but. they feel like the 120s in a bigger housing using the same power and the same rotation speed but since the fan is larger and the rpm is counted from the edge of the blade it reduce the rpm number, while increasing the air flow and sp

the slight amperage bump from the 120m to the 140m is enough to explain this. if i trusted my self to get the fan open and not break it i would do it an take pics but as it stand i'm a bull in a china shop soooo ya i'm gunna pass on this one


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the 120mm radiator fan category I would say CoolerMaster Jetflo's are your best bet. They exceed their specifications when blowing free air and end up matching their specifications when pulling through a filter. They make brilliant rad fans. But at 2200rpm can get a bit noisy when using more than two.
> 
> In the 140mm category. The Aerocool DS's get my vote. With the same free air airflow figures as my Sharks but with double the static pressure. It's too bad I can't get them in South Africa otherwise I would of bought 6 of them instead of three Sharks to replace my cracked fans.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm/
> 
> this one product in both 140 and 120 blows your recommendations away
> 
> they push more air have similar sp and are quiter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unfortunately for once I have to disagree with you on that. From some of the fan test threads on OCN including Tator Tot's round up and a few others have the Specter pros mediocre at best. They are annoyingly noisy probably caused by all the vanes on the frame. A false advertised HDB which turns out to be a pretty basic rifle bearing once opened. Also they are exceedingly expensive for what they are. At least in South Africa. I don't now how they price compared to other fans there. But it seems HDB simply means let's throw another $10 onto the price. They are just meh fans for the price they ask and the performance they provide
> 
> The Jetflo has superior bearing technology with POM bearing. And has brilliant performance too boot. Unfortunately at top speed it is noisy. But it provides the performance match the noise.
> 
> As on the 140mm spector pros might beat out the DS's on pure performance but once again noise to performance is against them here. Unfortunately I have no personal experience with the DS's here. But all of the reviews I have read are positive (for the 1500rpm models. Personally the 1000rpm DS's are meh)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> spectre pros and pro pwm are two different fans. spectre pros are junk..
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro-pwm#specs
> 
> https://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-pro#specs
> 
> he didn't test the pwm pros
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See I find that strange. How does their 120 provide less static pressure than the 140? That doesn't make sense to me. At around 70 CFM the 120 Specter Pro isn't winning any contests. The Jetflo is rated for 95 at 0 resistance, but actually manages 110 without any resistance. And has a better static pressure at 2.72 as well. And since the SP120HP's were mentioned. They are also hopelessly outclassed by the Jetflo.
> 
> On the 140 side. I just don't think I believe that SP figure with it being higher than the 120mm model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm tellin ya the 140mm one kick some serious but. they feel like the 120s in a bigger housing using the same power and the same rotation speed but since the fan is larger and the rpm is counted from the edge of the blade it reduce the rpm number, while increasing the air flow and sp
> 
> the slight amperage bump from the 120m to the 140m is enough to explain this. if i trusted my self to get the fan open and not break it i would do it an take pics but as it stand i'm a bull in a china shop soooo ya i'm gunna pass on this one
Click to expand...

I only have experience with the 120mm model. And from what I can tell the JetFlo is definitely superior.

I haven't tried the 140mm. I would though if they made an LED PWM model. But alas. They don't.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I haven't tried the 140mm. I would though if they made an LED PWM model. But alas. They don't.


chassis for the LED version and the non led version are the same the LED version is jsut clear plastic tinted while the pwm pros are black.

they all have usable cleared out 5mm LED mounting holes.

VERY VERY mod friendly. and if you wanna get super geeky and bawler you could find some expensive RGBY 5mm leds and rig up your own colour scheme

the LED versions used a different noisier bearing ( i have a pair) and are no where near as powerful, somewhere in the range of spectro pros(yuk)

this being said the bitfenix plastic is tough to mount with fan mounting screws and was likely intended for radiator use exclusively so there is that, the jetflos are easier to mount.

is there a lower power lower speed version of the jetflos? or was there? kuz i'm willing to accept that i might not have used the exact fan. (the fans were not mine they were in a system i was fixing)
they looked exactly the same had cooler master branding but i had the polar opposite reaction to yours


----------



## Kalistoval

I dont know why all these o'stupid companies make all dem different versions of tha same fan. You dont notice unless you read the box.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Sorry I will respond to the questions asked of me but maybe this changes things;

So I decided to run a little experiment, I forgot who mentioned before to lower my HT clock to 2200 but I did just that and ran under the same settings and guess what? I passed, with MUCH lower temps, we're talking over 10 degrees difference!

Last time my socket and core ran 72c and 62 respectively. This time they were 60c and 43c.



So I'm gonna try something and I'll report back.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I haven't tried the 140mm. I would though if they made an LED PWM model. But alas. They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> chassis for the LED version and the non led version are the same the LED version is jsut clear plastic tinted while the pwm pros are black.
> 
> they all have usable cleared out 5mm LED mounting holes.
> 
> VERY VERY mod friendly. and if you wanna get super geeky and bawler you could find some expensive RGBY 5mm leds and rig up your own colour scheme
> 
> the LED versions used a different noisier bearing ( i have a pair) and are no where near as powerful, somewhere in the range of spectro pros(yuk)
> 
> this being said the bitfenix plastic is tough to mount with fan mounting screws and was likely intended for radiator use exclusively so there is that, the jetflos are easier to mount.
> 
> is there a lower power lower speed version of the jetflos? or was there? kuz i'm willing to accept that i might not have used the exact fan. (the fans were not mine they were in a system i was fixing)
> they looked exactly the same had cooler master branding but i had the polar opposite reaction to yours
Click to expand...

it's possible your friend had the low noise adaptors on that reduce the speed of the fan. There is a 1600 version and a 1200rpm version.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I haven't tried the 140mm. I would though if they made an LED PWM model. But alas. They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> chassis for the LED version and the non led version are the same the LED version is jsut clear plastic tinted while the pwm pros are black.
> 
> they all have usable cleared out 5mm LED mounting holes.
> 
> VERY VERY mod friendly. and if you wanna get super geeky and bawler you could find some expensive RGBY 5mm leds and rig up your own colour scheme
> 
> the LED versions used a different noisier bearing ( i have a pair) and are no where near as powerful, somewhere in the range of spectro pros(yuk)
> 
> this being said the bitfenix plastic is tough to mount with fan mounting screws and was likely intended for radiator use exclusively so there is that, the jetflos are easier to mount.
> 
> is there a lower power lower speed version of the jetflos? or was there? kuz i'm willing to accept that i might not have used the exact fan. (the fans were not mine they were in a system i was fixing)
> they looked exactly the same had cooler master branding but i had the polar opposite reaction to yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's possible your friend had the low noise adaptors on that reduce the speed of the fan. There is a 1600 version and a 1200rpm version.
Click to expand...

yes that could potential explain it. i do not remember them even remotely getting close to 1600 rpm while i was monitoring in testing. i had those fan headers running at full tilt for a bit


----------



## Kalistoval

I was sayin from 2600 Mhz HT to 2400 Mhz HT. You lose a tad bit of performance not much since your not running more than 1 gpu. At the same time what you save in temp you can use as headroom towards a higher cpu core speed.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I was sayin from 2600 Mhz HT to 2400 Mhz HT. You lose a tad bit of performance not much since your not running more than 1 gpu. At the same time what you save in temp you can use as headroom towards a higher cpu core speed.


Yeah exactly. I'm thinking 4.7GHz.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I haven't tried the 140mm. I would though if they made an LED PWM model. But alas. They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> chassis for the LED version and the non led version are the same the LED version is jsut clear plastic tinted while the pwm pros are black.
> 
> they all have usable cleared out 5mm LED mounting holes.
> 
> VERY VERY mod friendly. and if you wanna get super geeky and bawler you could find some expensive RGBY 5mm leds and rig up your own colour scheme
> 
> the LED versions used a different noisier bearing ( i have a pair) and are no where near as powerful, somewhere in the range of spectro pros(yuk)
> 
> this being said the bitfenix plastic is tough to mount with fan mounting screws and was likely intended for radiator use exclusively so there is that, the jetflos are easier to mount.
> 
> is there a lower power lower speed version of the jetflos? or was there? kuz i'm willing to accept that i might not have used the exact fan. (the fans were not mine they were in a system i was fixing)
> they looked exactly the same had cooler master branding but i had the polar opposite reaction to yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's possible your friend had the low noise adaptors on that reduce the speed of the fan. There is a 1600 version and a 1200rpm version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes that could potential explain it. i do not remember them even remotely getting close to 1600 rpm while i was monitoring in testing. i had those fan headers running at full tilt for a bit
Click to expand...

yeah at full tilt the Jetflo's top out at between 2000-2200 rpm.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yeah exactly. I'm thinking 4.7GHz.


whats the voltage you have set for the cpu/nb


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I was sayin from 2600 Mhz HT to 2400 Mhz HT. You lose a tad bit of performance not much since your not running more than 1 gpu. At the same time what you save in temp you can use as headroom towards a higher cpu core speed.


lowering your HT speed with this speed of memory and loose timing will require a much greater difference in core clocks than the mere 10* will allow at the thermal limit. in this situation you'd be praying those CL11 1600mhz stick will do cl 7 or cl8 timings. I don't have that much faith in adata's slower memory. if they were sammies i might not be saying this but.. IIRC adata uses hynix ICs

GPU communication isn't the only thing effect by HT speeds. your multi threaded performance will; be reduced by a margin greater than the margin that is achievable with the temp drop, especially when alot of memory is being used

so despite the extra thermal headroom you are at a lower performance setting than previous, i'm sure CSSorkin will back me up on this as he himself was shocked but the effect of 200mhz boost on the HT in the physics aspect of fire strike, the boost is also likely marked at a larger percentage in sheer API performance which is much more relevant to her work load than a synthetic gaming benchmark


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lowering your HT speed with this speed of memory and loose timing will require a much greater difference in core clocks than the mere 10* will allow at the thermal limit. in this situation you'd be praying those CL11 1600mhz stick will do cl 7 or cl8 timings. I don't have that much faith in adata's slower memory. if they were sammies i might not be saying this but.. IIRC adata uses hynix ICs
> 
> GPU communication isn't the only thing effect by HT speeds. your multi threaded performance will; be reduced by a margin greater than the margin that is achievable with the temp drop, especially when alot of memory is being used
> 
> so despite the extra thermal headroom you are at a lower performance setting than previous, i'm sure CSSorkin will back me up on this as he himself was shocked but the effect of 200mhz boost on the HT in the physics aspect of fire strike, the boost is also likely marked at a larger percentage in sheer API performance which is much more relevant to her work load than a synthetic gaming benchmark


Okay so for idiots like me you're basically saying 4.6GHz at 2600 HT is faster (better) than 4.7GHz at 2200? Because at the end of the day I prefer a higher FPS in games or faster rendering times etc rather than the bragging rights of a higher overall clock speed.


----------



## Kalistoval

I know he had a ton of data on this subject but I havnt looked into it. I use my rig heavily for after effects, photoshop, GTA V, CODMW, transcoding, and converting music ect ect. I runs my 5ghz 2400NB/2600HT 32GB ram 9-9-9-24-T1 24 hr prime stable on a x61 kraken 61* core 59* Socket 48*/50* on avarage. linky please


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I'd love to run my ram at their rated speed.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'd love to run my ram at its rated speed.


What speed are you running them at. If you have them at 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T it isnt so bad. Say for example, you buy a second kit of the same brand and type you would have to run them at that same speed and timing because its hard to get the integrated memory control to handle anything higher speed. For example 32 gb of 1600 Mhz will run just fine guarantee, 32gb 1866 might depending on your ram kit, cpu, and luck, 32gb 2133 is harder 2400 is nearly impossible.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> lowering your HT speed with this speed of memory and loose timing will require a much greater difference in core clocks than the mere 10* will allow at the thermal limit. in this situation you'd be praying those CL11 1600mhz stick will do cl 7 or cl8 timings. I don't have that much faith in adata's slower memory. if they were sammies i might not be saying this but.. IIRC adata uses hynix ICs
> 
> GPU communication isn't the only thing effect by HT speeds. your multi threaded performance will; be reduced by a margin greater than the margin that is achievable with the temp drop, especially when alot of memory is being used
> 
> so despite the extra thermal headroom you are at a lower performance setting than previous, i'm sure CSSorkin will back me up on this as he himself was shocked but the effect of 200mhz boost on the HT in the physics aspect of fire strike, the boost is also likely marked at a larger percentage in sheer API performance which is much more relevant to her work load than a synthetic gaming benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so for idiots like me you're basically saying 4.6GHz at 2600 HT is faster (better) than 4.7GHz at 2200?
Click to expand...

Yes

4.6ghz with 2600mhz NB and 2600 HT will be faster than 4.7ghz with 2200mhz nb and 2400mhz HT.

it will also respond with a greater increase in performance when she is ready to tackle working on your memory (for the sake of simplicity, i left this stockish and focused on core to get you familiarized)

As i feel memory over clocking and Bus over clocking is considered to be a more advanced (or difficult way whichever you want to read) than simple multi manipulation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I know he had a ton of data on this subject but I havnt looked into it. I use my rig heavily for after effects, photoshop, GTA V, CODMW, transcoding, and converting music ect ect. I runs my 5ghz 2400NB/2600HT 32GB ram 9-9-9-24-T1 24 hr prime stable on a x61 kraken 61* core 59* Socket 48*/50* on avarage. linky please


http://www.overclock.net/t/1586825/in-depth-look-at-3dmarks-dx11-api-overhead-test-suite-featuring-amd-fx-8370-e-with-comparisons-to-firestrike-core-speed-mem-speed-north-bridge-speed-hypertransport-speed-tested/0_100

on a side not I really really should have made that title smaller.

Faster NB will help in games, as it shows a more marked single thread improvement in my testing data.

keep in mind i've not finish all tests, so not all the data i'm referring to has been posted yet (illness and IRL work has gotten in the way since the holiday ended)

right now i'm working on finding some good spots in crysis 3 and vanilla FO4 that are consistent ish enough to run many runs of benchmarks thru without minor deviation from pathing (like not following the exact same pixel line) as i'm kinda burnt out on the 3dmark synthetics as i've got to re do a few tests for erroneous result resulting from gsync being turned on (i've still got no clue why this effect the score)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'd love to run my ram at its rated speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What speed are you running them at. If you have them at 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T it isnt so bad. Say for example, you buy a second kit of the same brand and type you would have to run them at that same speed and timing because its hard to get the integrated memory control to handle anything higher speed. For example 32 gb of 1600 Mhz will run just fine guarantee, 32gb 1866 might depending on your ram kit, cpu, and luck, 32gb 2133 is harder 2400 is nearly impossible.
Click to expand...

1600mhz 11-11-11-28-31 iirc and likely with those timings its got a T2 rating.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1600mhz 11-11-11-28-31 iirc and likely with those timings its got a T2 rating.


Gah what would be the point of 2600Mhz cpu/nb at CL 11 1600 mhz 2T, not to mention 2600 cpu/nb is not easy and then you have to factor in the quality of the chips silicon.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What speed are you running them at. If you have them at 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T it isnt so bad. Say for example, you buy a second kit of the same brand and type you would have to run them at that same speed and timing because its hard to get the integrated memory control to handle anything higher speed. For example 32 gb of 1600 Mhz will run just fine guarantee, 32gb 1866 might depending on your ram kit, cpu, and luck, 32gb 2133 is harder 2400 is nearly impossible.


I haven't touched them.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I haven't touched them.


That's holding you back run them at 9-9-9-24-1T it will not hurt your temps.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> That's holding you back run them at 9-9-9-24-1T it will not hurt your temps.


Okay so let's simplify; I'm going to tighten my timings and set my HT back to 2600, but I'm leaving my NB speed at 2200? Or raising that? I'm holding to 4.6GHz, it's a perfectly even number and it was my goal so I'm just interested now in squeezing as much out of this current stable setup.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I haven't touched them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's holding you back run them at 9-9-9-24-1T it will not hurt your temps.
Click to expand...

those stick will not run those timings at 1.5v.

those sticks will need a massive increase in voltage and increase a tempurate THAT CANNOT BE MONITORED without a FLIR or a temp probe which i'm willing to be she has neither.

not to mention the insane amount of time it would take for hci memtest to verify stability.

when someone is newish to over clocking in general, its is a REALLY REALLY good idea to tell them how to check stability on the part you are telling them to modifiy settings on.

IBT and Prime are not designed to test for that. you NEED to use something that is designed to test and stress memory alone.

faster NB and HT can be monitored and kept in check. yes tightening up the ram will provide better performance. that is something better left to her disgression when she is more comfortable with the chip.

and willing to accept the greater risk involved (due to lack of monitoring) {keep in mind we are dealing with quite obviously LOW binned ram, this is not an insult to the ram it will do what tis advertize to do, but its very very rare for low bin ICS to be able to OC worth anything, and yes i consider tightening timings over clocking, kuz if you do it right you get better performance.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'd love to run my ram at its rated speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> those stick will not run those timings at 1.5v.
> 
> those sticks will need a massive increase in voltage and increase a tempurate THAT CANNOT BE MONITORED without a FLIR or a temp probe which i'm willing to be she has neither.
> 
> not to mention the insane amount of time it would take for hci memtest to verify stability.
> 
> when someone is newish to over clocking in general, its is a REALLY REALLY good idea to tell them how to check stability on the part you are telling them to modifiy settings on.
> 
> IBT and Prime are not designed to test for that. you NEED to use something that is designed to test and stress memory alone.
> 
> faster NB and HT can be monitored and kept in check. yes tightening up the ram will provide better performance. that is something better left to her disgression when she is more comfortable with the chip.
> 
> and willing to accept the greater risk involved (due to lack of monitoring) {keep in mind we are dealing with quite obviously LOW binned ram, this is not an insult to the ram it will do what tis advertize to do, but its very very rare for low bin ICS to be able to OC worth anything, and yes i consider tightening timings over clocking, kuz if you do it right you get better performance.


eh I googled what was on her sig and newegg showed up 1600mhz at cl9 is this one of those same brand/model but not the same thing -...- Its not these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211701 ?.


----------



## cssorkinman

dsf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I was sayin from 2600 Mhz HT to 2400 Mhz HT. You lose a tad bit of performance not much since your not running more than 1 gpu. At the same time what you save in temp you can use as headroom towards a higher cpu core speed.
> 
> 
> 
> lowering your HT speed with this speed of memory and loose timing will require a much greater difference in core clocks than the mere 10* will allow at the thermal limit. in this situation you'd be praying those CL11 1600mhz stick will do cl 7 or cl8 timings. I don't have that much faith in adata's slower memory. if they were sammies i might not be saying this but.. IIRC adata uses hynix ICs
> 
> GPU communication isn't the only thing effect by HT speeds. your multi threaded performance will; be reduced by a margin greater than the margin that is achievable with the temp drop, especially when alot of memory is being used
> 
> so despite the extra thermal headroom you are at a lower performance setting than previous, i'm sure CSSorkin will back me up on this as he himself was shocked but the effect of 200mhz boost on the HT in the physics aspect of fire strike, the boost is also likely marked at a larger percentage in sheer API performance which is much more relevant to her work load than a synthetic gaming benchmark
Click to expand...

I was surprised at the improvement, and it explains why an old firestrike (EDIT: it was actually 3dmark 11 sorry) run on my GD-80 whips my crosshair's physics score at the same cpu clock . I think I had my HT at 2900+ on that run.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I haven't touched them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's holding you back run them at 9-9-9-24-1T it will not hurt your temps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those stick will not run those timings at 1.5v.
> 
> those sticks will need a massive increase in voltage and increase a tempurate *THAT CANNOT BE MONITORED without a FLIR* or a temp probe which i'm willing to be she has neither.
> 
> not to mention the insane amount of time it would take for hci memtest to verify stability.
> 
> when someone is newish to over clocking in general, its is a REALLY REALLY good idea to tell them how to check stability on the part you are telling them to modifiy settings on.
> 
> IBT and Prime are not designed to test for that. you NEED to use something that is designed to test and stress memory alone.
> 
> faster NB and HT can be monitored and kept in check. yes tightening up the ram will provide better performance. that is something better left to her disgression when she is more comfortable with the chip.
> 
> and willing to accept the greater risk involved (due to lack of monitoring) {keep in mind we are dealing with quite obviously LOW binned ram, this is not an insult to the ram it will do what tis advertize to do, but its very very rare for low bin ICS to be able to OC worth anything, and yes i consider tightening timings over clocking, kuz if you do it right you get better performance.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure her kit is equipped with a thermal sensor. I do know that some PNY do have them and if it does, Aida 64 can give you those temps.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'd love to run my ram at its rated speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> those stick will not run those timings at 1.5v.
> 
> those sticks will need a massive increase in voltage and increase a tempurate THAT CANNOT BE MONITORED without a FLIR or a temp probe which i'm willing to be she has neither.
> 
> not to mention the insane amount of time it would take for hci memtest to verify stability.
> 
> when someone is newish to over clocking in general, its is a REALLY REALLY good idea to tell them how to check stability on the part you are telling them to modifiy settings on.
> 
> IBT and Prime are not designed to test for that. you NEED to use something that is designed to test and stress memory alone.
> 
> faster NB and HT can be monitored and kept in check. yes tightening up the ram will provide better performance. that is something better left to her disgression when she is more comfortable with the chip.
> 
> and willing to accept the greater risk involved (due to lack of monitoring) {keep in mind we are dealing with quite obviously LOW binned ram, this is not an insult to the ram it will do what tis advertize to do, but its very very rare for low bin ICS to be able to OC worth anything, and yes i consider tightening timings over clocking, kuz if you do it right you get better performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh I googled what was on her sig and newegg showed up 1600mhz at cl9 is this one of those same brand/model but not the same thing -...- Its not these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211701 ?.
Click to expand...

nope

likely these if i had to guess given the one of two images she has in her gallery that show her ram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211816

@CSSorkin, I should have been spesific i know there are ram kits that have sensors in them but i've NEVER heard of adata being one of those.

it does come off as being a bit generalized doesn't it.

asus limits the HT to 2600 @ the 200bclk, does Msi let you access a higher value while at stock bus? This is another reason why i'm itching to get Bus tweaking on this chip. I miss my 2900+ HT frequency


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'd love to run my ram at its rated speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> those stick will not run those timings at 1.5v.
> 
> those sticks will need a massive increase in voltage and increase a tempurate THAT CANNOT BE MONITORED without a FLIR or a temp probe which i'm willing to be she has neither.
> 
> not to mention the insane amount of time it would take for hci memtest to verify stability.
> 
> when someone is newish to over clocking in general, its is a REALLY REALLY good idea to tell them how to check stability on the part you are telling them to modifiy settings on.
> 
> IBT and Prime are not designed to test for that. you NEED to use something that is designed to test and stress memory alone.
> 
> faster NB and HT can be monitored and kept in check. yes tightening up the ram will provide better performance. that is something better left to her disgression when she is more comfortable with the chip.
> 
> and willing to accept the greater risk involved (due to lack of monitoring) {keep in mind we are dealing with quite obviously LOW binned ram, this is not an insult to the ram it will do what tis advertize to do, but its very very rare for low bin ICS to be able to OC worth anything, and yes i consider tightening timings over clocking, kuz if you do it right you get better performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh I googled what was on her sig and newegg showed up 1600mhz at cl9 is this one of those same brand/model but not the same thing -...- Its not these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211701 ?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope
> 
> likely these if i had to guess given the one of two images she has in her gallery that show her ram
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211816
> 
> @CSSorkin, I should have been spesific i know there are ram kits that have sensors in them but i've NEVER heard of adata being one of those.
> 
> it does come off as being a bit generalized doesn't it.
Click to expand...

I was just putting it out there for anyone that might not be aware of Aida's feature or the fact that some Dimms have thermal sensors. Of the ddr3 kits I have , I believe only my tracers are equipped with them, but I've never verified that. It wouldn't be very likely that a value kit would have them , regardless of brand.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> dsf
> I was surprised at the improvement, and it explains why an old firestrike run on my GD-80 whips my crosshair's physics score at the same cpu clock . I think I had my HT at 2900+ on that run.
> I'm not sure her kit is equipped with a thermal sensor. I do know that some PNY do have them and if it does, Aida 64 can give you those temps.


What Fs and settings where you using?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> dsf
> I was surprised at the improvement, and it explains why an old firestrike run on my GD-80 whips my crosshair's physics score at the same cpu clock . I think I had my HT at 2900+ on that run.
> I'm not sure her kit is equipped with a thermal sensor. I do know that some PNY do have them and if it does, Aida 64 can give you those temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Fs and settings where you using?
Click to expand...

I was mistaken -







it was on 3dmark 11 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294 please forgive my feeble mind


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Ah the Intel vs AMD debate. lol My Husband is an Intel guy but loves AMD too, we can co-exist I tell ya!


The choice in my case was the 9590 or i7 4790 and yours would be the I7 6700k ? Those are about equal. To beat the FX you need a more expensive board and more expensive memory or a more expensive fixed freq Intel and a cheaper board. What is the point of doing equal for the same or more money (mostly). Really FX are OK if you want to take the time to tune them. The 4790K is $339 (price went down some since Jan 2015) and the FX 9590 is still $239. I also sold my old Thuban 960T, kept the MSI board replaced it with a Cheap gigabyte board and gave it mild overclock with an old Sythe downdraft plus a old xigma 120mm fan. I picked up the Sythe for $15 bucks. (I wanted the 15mm fan to squeeze in behind the socket.) I put it in a mini tower that originally had a P4 in it. Sold the case, Gigsbyte USB 3 with the Thuban to somebody that just wanted something to do the internet and watch blu-rays. I had already got my use out of that> if intel or AMD comes up with something in the $350-450 range (mother board +cpu) that is 25% to 30% better than a 9590 rig, I may go for it, IF it overclocks Lord knows I got enough spare parts

I even looked at the olde ladys rig today and squeezed out another 100Mhz (4350MHz at 1.28 volts) because I was bored. Not bad for a 3 year old 8350, in a 120mm fan in and 120mm fan out case ? I know it will do 4.6-4.7 but not in that case. If I get really bored I may even take the AIO apart I bought for it, and clean it.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=612&item_id=067753

These are the ones I bought thus the ones installed. They're suppose to have tighter timings as shown on the package which is 9-9-9-24 so I dunno.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=612&item_id=067753
> 
> These are the ones I bought thus the ones installed. They're suppose to have tighter timings as shown on the package which is 9-9-9-24 so I dunno.


Any way you could screenshot the spd tab of cpu z?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Any way you could screenshot the spd tab of cpu z?


Here ya go.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Gah what would be the point of 2600Mhz cpu/nb at CL 11 1600 mhz 2T, not to mention 2600 cpu/nb is not easy and then you have to factor in the quality of the chips silicon.


geez.

mine does almost 3k


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Gah what would be the point of 2600Mhz cpu/nb at CL 11 1600 mhz 2T, not to mention 2600 cpu/nb is not easy and then you have to factor in the quality of the chips silicon.
> 
> 
> 
> geez.
> 
> mine does almost 3k
Click to expand...

Right up to the point it goes "poof"


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> geez.
> 
> mine does almost 3k


bet its not CL 11 1600MHZ plus you dont count ur rigs are always on roids


----------



## mus1mus

geez.

no joke.

less than 1.3 needed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=612&item_id=067753
> 
> These are the ones I bought thus the ones installed. They're suppose to have tighter timings as shown on the package which is 9-9-9-24 so I dunno.


UGH! I asked what the package timings were yesterday you told me cl11

so i've been working on that.

even given this new information, still doesn't change my opinion or my data on the nb/ht speed matter. tighter timings just makes it that much better. as the higher nb/ht speeds allow the tighter timings to be more impaction to the performance in applications that utilize memory latency

finding and tweaking a sweet spot that are beneficial to both gaming and workload is a little more tricky as it is use case specific.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

FYI, when I'm running at stock (no oc) my timings are indeed 9-9-9-24, but now they auto switched to 11's. So I can't just put them back to stock can I?

EDIT: NM just read the above post.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> UGH! I asked what the package timings were yesterday you told me cl11
> 
> so i've been working on that.
> 
> even given this new information, still doesn't change my opinion or my data on the nb/ht speed matter. tighter timings just makes it that much better. as the higher nb/ht speeds allow the tighter timings to be more impaction to the performance in applications that utilize memory latency
> 
> finding and tweaking a sweet spot that are beneficial to both gaming and workload is a little more tricky as it is use case specific.


Well they were! lol You didn't specify stock clocks you asked for CURRENT clocks, just saying.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> geez.
> 
> no joke.
> 
> less than 1.3 needed.


forgive my scepticism, but you've yet to prove stability on this







I've tried this range on two chips and my old one was closer to managing it the best that one got to was 2750. anything beyond that couldn't pass a full 6-8 stability test

totally game stable.. but as soon as it came to work it just locked up and performed much poorer


----------



## Kalistoval

I like when I'm right. Yes you can enter the timings manually and they should stick but set 2T instead of 1T.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> UGH! I asked what the package timings were yesterday you told me cl11
> 
> so i've been working on that.
> 
> even given this new information, still doesn't change my opinion or my data on the nb/ht speed matter. tighter timings just makes it that much better. as the higher nb/ht speeds allow the tighter timings to be more impaction to the performance in applications that utilize memory latency
> 
> finding and tweaking a sweet spot that are beneficial to both gaming and workload is a little more tricky as it is use case specific.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they were! lol You didn't specify stock clocks you asked for CURRENT clocks, just saying.
Click to expand...

i asked if your current speeds were the marked speeds by default (i.e. the numbers on the package) (auto =/= defaults, sometimes it does, but not all the time)(atleast this is what i intended on writing if this isn't how it came out, ya sometimes the fingers can't keep up with the mind LOL)

yes, as long as you upped your voltage on memory to 1.52ish (this accounts for memory vdroop) your ram will do those timings if you set them to do that timing without added voltage.

this is how they were intended to run









I assumed you understood what i asked (might not have been clear enough i accept that) and that was my mistake not yours









does the package per chance mention the CR or T rating as well? (CR1 or CR2 or T1 or T2)


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i asked if your current speeds were the marked speeds by default (i.e. the numbers on the package) (auto =/= defaults, sometimes it does, but not all the time)(atleast this is what i intended on writing if this isn't how it came out, ya sometimes the fingers can't keep up with the mind LOL)
> 
> yes, as long as you upped your voltage on memory to 1.52ish (this accounts for memory vdroop) your ram will do those timings if you set them to do that timing without added voltage.
> 
> this is how they were intended to run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed you understood what i asked (might not have been clear enough i accept that) and that was my mistake not yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does the package per chance mention the CR or T rating as well? (CR1 or CR2 or T1 or T2)


Now that I don't remember, easy enough to find out though.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Well they were! lol You didn't specify stock clocks you asked for CURRENT clocks, just saying.


I recommend this software here from @Voodoo Jungle http://www.overclock.net/t/508751/thaiphoon-burner-super-blaster-latest-news

You can pretty much grab all the info of your Rams with this nice little program.









Open the program click eeprom select read spd on smbus. Then click file or press the export button, export to complete htlm report save it some place then share the info to us.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Boy RAM manufactures like to BS eh. lol So it says that at 667MHz my timing would be 9-9-9-24 but if I'm running at stock 800MHz it'll be 11-11-11-28.









Am I wrong about this?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> forgive my scepticism, but you've yet to prove stability on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried this range on two chips and my old one was closer to managing it the best that one got to was 2750. anything beyond that couldn't pass a full 6-8 stability test
> 
> totally game stable.. but as soon as it came to work it just locked up and performed much poorer










of course I am kidding.

2750 at 1.25V is no problem though.


----------



## Kalistoval

You can run 1600mhz at 9-9-9-24-33 according to your XMP profile ( of the rams) I would set them at 2T to be on the safe side I find it odd that no part number shows up. Was this a full report?.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Boy RAM manufactures like to BS eh. lol So it says that at 667MHz my timing would be 9-9-9-24 but if I'm running at stock 800MHz it'll be 11-11-11-28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong about this?


bottom says 1600 at 9-9-9-24-1T.

prolly need to bump the Voltage to 1.65


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Boy RAM manufactures like to BS eh. lol So it says that at 667MHz my timing would be 9-9-9-24 but if I'm running at stock 800MHz it'll be 11-11-11-28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong about this?


you are running at Jedec Speeds. the 9-9-9 timing set is XMP (extreme memory profile)

if the package said 9-9-9 but your board for whatever reason didn't default to XMP (last time i put new ram in my syste with was ages ago i don't remember having to tell it to use xmp, it jsut did it maybe thats an ROG thing ?)

the setting on the package is what the manufacture has tested it to run at.

anything that runs faster or tighter than jedec standards (which are kinda boring TBH) is considered over clocked and you will get an XMP rating. XMP is intel's doing the one that AMD tried to do didn't really catch on and their chips could manage XMP anyway (for the life of me i can't remember what AMD called their version)

those sticks will run cl 9 no problem as that is what the manufacture tested them to do. so they are not the low bin chips i thought they were but i still think they are hynix ics


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are running at Jedec Speeds. the 9-9-9 timing set is XMP (extreme memory profile)
> 
> if the package said 9-9-9 but your board for whatever reason didn't default to XMP (last time i put new ram in my syste with was ages ago i don't remember having to tell it to use xmp, it jsut did it maybe thats an ROG thing ?)
> 
> the setting on the package is what the manufacture has tested it to run at.
> 
> anything that runs faster or tighter than jedec standards (which are kinda boring TBH) is considered over clocked and you will get an XMP rating. XMP is intel's doing the one that AMD tried to do didn't really catch on and their chips could manage XMP anyway (for the life of me i can't remember what AMD called their version)
> 
> those sticks will run cl 9 no problem as that is what the manufacture tested them to do. so they are not the low bin chips i thought they were but i still think they are hynix ics


AMP is AMD version meant to translate xmp profiles for amd platforms.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay thanks guys. So bottom line is I can set the timings to 9-9-9-24 2T and I shall be good to go? Anything else I should change?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay thanks guys. So bottom line is I can set the timings to 9-9-9-24 2T and I shall be good to go? Anything else I should change?


You could also run them 9-9-9-24-33-1T at 1.65 as @FlailScHLAMP mentioned.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay thanks guys. So bottom line is I can set the timings to 9-9-9-24 2T and I shall be good to go? Anything else I should change?


the setting that was 39 (rc) change it to 33, auto will usually set these a notch higher


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> You could also run them 9-9-9-24-33-1T at 1.65 as @FlailScHLAMP mentioned.


That voltage won't kill them over time?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the setting that was 39 (rc) change it to 33, auto will usually set these a notch higher


Okay cool will do.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay thanks guys. So bottom line is I can set the timings to 9-9-9-24 2T and I shall be good to go? Anything else I should change?
> 
> 
> 
> You could also run them 9-9-9-24-33-1T at 1.65 as @FlailScHLAMP mentioned.
Click to expand...

1.65 might be excessive for T1

its rated for T2, figuring just staying there for now until she locks down her over clock wouldn't be a terrible idea.

I would think the kit would need somewhere in the range of 1.55-1.6 under load to get T1 to be stable but this is a bit of a guess.

in my mind i'm tempted to think CL9 1866 would be better than cr1/t1 1600mhz. I've nothing to back it up just an inclination


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> That voltage won't kill them over time?


No I do believe Rams can go up to 1.72v anyone is welcome to correct me on this. but at 1.65v nope.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.65 might be excessive for T1
> 
> its rated for T2, figuring just staying there for now until she locks down her over clock wouldn't be a terrible idea.
> 
> I would think the kit would need somewhere in the range of 1.55-1.6 under load to get T1 to be stable but this is a bit of a guess.
> 
> in my mind i'm tempted to think CL9 1866 would be better than cr1/t1 1600mhz. I've nothing to back it up just an inclination


Well I'm sticking with 4.6GHz so what should I do to lock down things down as you said?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> No I do believe Rams can go up to 1.72v anyone is welcome to correct me on this. but at 1.65v nope.


Oh okay cool.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.65 might be excessive for T1
> 
> its rated for T2, figuring just staying there for now until she locks down her over clock wouldn't be a terrible idea.
> 
> I would think the kit would need somewhere in the range of 1.55-1.6 under load to get T1 to be stable but this is a bit of a guess.
> 
> in my mind i'm tempted to think CL9 1866 would be better than cr1/t1 1600mhz. I've nothing to back it up just an inclination


CL9 1866 2T would be my guess but then we dont even know what IC are on those modules (thinking out loud)

I feel a lot better with 9-9-9-24-33-2T at 1.55v it will also help the integrated memory controller. Lower voltages on the ram lighten the stress on the cpu's memory controller.


----------



## mus1mus

True. But 2T?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> That voltage won't kill them over time?
> 
> 
> 
> No I do believe Rams can go up to 1.72v anyone is welcome to correct me on this. but at 1.65v nope.
Click to expand...

according to JEDEC standard DDR3 dimms should be able to handle 1.95v without immediate damage (meaning 1.95v shouldn't fry it just by turning it on)

this does not say anything about the Load that it needs to endure, nor does it mention a reference cooling solution. merely that turning the system on with that amount of voltage will not instantly kill a chip.

lets get one thing straight. this isn't the glory days of pushing 2.1v+ thru micron D9s (great ocing DDR2 ICs). those days died when DDR3 became mainstream adopted

with native thermal solutions I would only be temped to put over 1.65v into the highest tier of kit avialble (stuff with the heat sinks to handle it think ripjaws tridents predators etc)

my old 2133kit didn't fair so well above 1.65 and needed more than passive cooling to maintain it.

that being said i've put 1.75v thru my Tridents and have not noticed any degradation since going to this new chip and reverting to xmp settings


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> True. But 2T?


remember my 5.1ghz kamikazi run that smoked Hurricanes 5.3 about a year ago?

2000mhz T2







everythign else was tight as a nuns... ya

t2 isnt that bad if everything is tweaked


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Well I'm sticking with 4.6GHz so what should I do to lock down things down as you said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay cool.


4.6 Ghz what ever voltage you found thus far
2200 cpu/nb at 1.20v
2400HT stock voltage
1600 cl 9 9 9 24 33 2t 1.55v

Run IBT AVX 20 times while runing HWinfo 64

Then run
4.6GHz
2400 mhz cpu/nb at 1.20v
2600mhz HT stock voltage
1600 cl 9 9 9 24 33 2t 1.55v
Run IBT AVX 20 times while runing HWinfo 64

Then
4.6GHz
2600 mhz cpu/nb at 1.20v
2600mhz HT stock voltage
1600 cl 9 9 9 24 33 2t 1.55v
Run IBT AVX 20 times while running HWinfo 64

Each time reporting back your temperature readings and results


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> remember my 5.1ghz kamikazi run that smoked Hurricanes 5.3 about a year ago?
> 
> 2000mhz T2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everythign else was tight as a nuns... ya
> 
> t2 isnt that bad if everything is tweaked


I won't trade 1T for anything in the primaries except CAS Latency on 2 sticks. But it's just me.

I would do 2T for 4 sticks though.

EDIT:
While preparing your treat,


Spoiler: Ilovethesenumbers


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> True. But 2T?


Mus1TMus


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Mus1TMus


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 1.65 might be excessive for T1
> 
> its rated for T2, figuring just staying there for now until she locks down her over clock wouldn't be a terrible idea.
> 
> I would think the kit would need somewhere in the range of 1.55-1.6 under load to get T1 to be stable but this is a bit of a guess.
> 
> in my mind i'm tempted to think CL9 1866 would be better than cr1/t1 1600mhz. I've nothing to back it up just an inclination
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sticking with 4.6GHz so what should I do to lock down things down as you said?
Click to expand...

well you've settled on a core speed.

If it were my chip i would go thru the same motions with the HT, get it back up to 2600, and then work on the NB going thru all the motions again to get it up to 2600. (ht as far as i know stops there on asus board with reference bus clock, and FX chips generally won't do 2800mhz on NB very easy at all and that is the next divider after 2600 for NB on the referance bus clock.

and then everything after that is taking anything you can off auto and locking it down to what it needs to be. this way if a power out or improper shut down corrupts the bios a little its not following broken instructions for these parts.

Next I would either (if this was my rig) work on over clocking the memory or start dabbling in Bus clock over clocking.

once thru all of that ... do a butt load of bench marks than load up your default profile (after saving your over clock one to a separate profile spot OFC) and do those benchmarks again to see how much of an improvement you got.

not much point in over clocking if you can't tell or don't find out where you came from and where you are currently at.

and then there is very fine tweaking you can to to min/max so to speak your various voltages. if a score of something is wildly inconsistent there is likely something you can do to make it more consistent

as you witnessed with that 4.4-4.5 ibt run.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I won't trade 1T for anything in the primaries except CAS Latency on 2 sticks. But it's just me.
> 
> I would do 2T for 4 sticks though.
> 
> EDIT:
> While preparing your treat,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ilovethesenumbers


If you spent more time tuning and overclocking instead of photo shoping I would believe those results. Seeing as how I can not for the life of me figure out how to run hwbot prime through java I am dismissing your claim


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> remember my 5.1ghz kamikazi run that smoked Hurricanes 5.3 about a year ago?
> 
> 2000mhz T2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everythign else was tight as a nuns... ya
> 
> t2 isnt that bad if everything is tweaked
> 
> 
> 
> I won't trade 1T for anything in the primaries except CAS Latency on 2 sticks. But it's just me.
> 
> I would do 2T for 4 sticks though.
> 
> EDIT:
> While preparing your treat,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ilovethesenumbers
Click to expand...

SThap it.. you know full and well that your core speed has a HUGE influence on that score. MR. 5.46ghz MUS


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> If you spent more time tuning and overclocking instead of photo shoping I would believe those results. Seeing as how I can not for the life of me figure out how to run hwbot prime through java I am dismissing your claim


I posted the wrong pic actuially.

Look at it again and you will see I am indeed good with editing pics.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Thanks guys tomorrow morning I'll make those changes and run some more tests.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> SThap it.. you know full and well that your core speed has a HUGE influence on that score. MR. 5.46ghz MUS





Spoiler: ILOVEYOUMAN


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> SThap it.. you know full and well that your core speed has a HUGE influence on that score. MR. 5.46ghz MUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ILOVEYOUMAN
Click to expand...

your new chip i assume? not bad what kinda voltage underload 1.46-1.47 seems to be the average for 8370s for 5ghz from what i can tell but i've not seen many in this range with bus overclocks

i know the old leaky silicone was a beast with bus clocks, so i've got high expectations for this chip LOL

and again sthap it.. your making me want to brush off my multi testing and drive right into bus clocking..


Spoiler: Warning::)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your new chip i assume? not bad what kinda voltage underload 1.46-1.47 seems to be the average for 8370s for 5ghz from what i can tell but i've not seen many in this range with bus overclocks
> 
> i know the old leaky silicone was a beast with bus clocks, so i've got high expectations for this chip LOL
> 
> and again sthap it.. your making me want to brush off my multi testing and drive right into bus clocking..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning::)


I have not seen anything that can't do BUS OC TBH. But then again, I only have 4 of these chips thus far. But I gotta say, it has a lot more to do with your Memory sticks than your chip.
I have a TridentX that doesn't allow me to do an FSB OC. While all the other sticks are working fine.

5GHz at 1.488
5.15 hits a wall. Testing it at 1.53


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your new chip i assume? not bad what kinda voltage underload 1.46-1.47 seems to be the average for 8370s for 5ghz from what i can tell but i've not seen many in this range with bus overclocks
> 
> i know the old leaky silicone was a beast with bus clocks, so i've got high expectations for this chip LOL
> 
> and again sthap it.. your making me want to brush off my multi testing and drive right into bus clocking..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning::)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen anything that can't do BUS OC TBH. But then again, I only have 4 of these chips thus far. But I gotta say, it has a lot more to do with your Memory sticks than your chip.
> I have a TridentX that doesn't allow me to do an FSB OC. While all the other sticks are working fine.
> 
> 5GHz at 1.488
> 5.15 hits a wall. Testing it at 1.53
Click to expand...

hynix tridents (like i have) are pickier about which bus settings they perform better at, i've heard that the Samsung version on my kit is much more leaniant and better performing

cl10 2400 is hynix and cl9 2400 is sammies


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your new chip i assume? not bad what kinda voltage underload 1.46-1.47 seems to be the average for 8370s for 5ghz from what i can tell but i've not seen many in this range with bus overclocks
> 
> i know the old leaky silicone was a beast with bus clocks, so i've got high expectations for this chip LOL
> 
> and again sthap it.. your making me want to brush off my multi testing and drive right into bus clocking..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning::)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen anything that can't do BUS OC TBH. But then again, I only have 4 of these chips thus far. But I gotta say, it has a lot more to do with your Memory sticks than your chip.
> I have a TridentX that doesn't allow me to do an FSB OC. While all the other sticks are working fine.
> 
> 5GHz at 1.488
> 5.15 hits a wall. Testing it at 1.53
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hynix tridents (like i have) are pickier about which bus settings they perform better at, i've heard that the Samsung version on my kit is much more leaniant and better performing
> 
> cl10 2400 is hynix and cl9 2400 is sammies
Click to expand...

Nice bits good sir.

I have the CL10 BTW. And it only allows a couple of FSB range to work.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice bits good sir.
> 
> I have the CL10 BTW. And it only allows a couple of FSB range to work.


Dat density


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## uddarts

wish you guys and gal would shut up for a while.









i can't catch up on my reading. i'm way back on page 5722.









ud


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> That voltage won't kill them over time?
> 
> 
> 
> No I do believe Rams can go up to 1.72v anyone is welcome to correct me on this. but at 1.65v nope.
Click to expand...

Deadlyg33k will be interested in this too. But JDEC states that DDR3 must be able to withstand 1.9V before incurring permanent damage. I run my Corsair Vengeance 2133 cl11's at 2000MHz at 9-9-10-24 with 1.8V. Unfortunately it needed that extra voltage for those clocks because 4 sticks of ram is far more stressful on the IMG than two sticks of ram.


----------



## Alastair

Although once my machine is back up and running I will be redoing my overclocks and gonna try again for 2400.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Dat density
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It will run at 1T. You just gotta try it. If your IMC is weak, or have a CHVFZ, adjust VDDR Voltage and give the sticks a good 1.7V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> wish you guys and gal would shut up for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't catch up on my reading. i'm way back on page 5722.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ud


----------



## uddarts

ud


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> remember my 5.1ghz kamikazi run that smoked Hurricanes 5.3 about a year ago?
> 
> 2000mhz T2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everythign else was tight as a nuns... ya
> 
> t2 isnt that bad if everything is tweaked
> 
> 
> 
> I won't trade 1T for anything in the primaries except CAS Latency on 2 sticks. But it's just me.
> 
> I would do 2T for 4 sticks though.
> 
> EDIT:
> While preparing your treat,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ilovethesenumbers
Click to expand...

100+ Mhz lower and running 2T



Not much in it tbh Mus.........would love to try and beat yours but it's too damn hot!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 100+ Mhz lower and running 2T
> 
> 
> 
> Not much in it tbh Mus.........would love to try and beat yours but it's too damn hot!


You do know how many points another 100 MHz gives right?







I just love that previous score for hitting 6999.9 instead of 7K.









One guy insisted he can break 8K when I told him this is my best.


Spoiler: Winter is on your area right?NO?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 100+ Mhz lower and running 2T
> 
> 
> 
> Not much in it tbh Mus.........would love to try and beat yours but it's too damn hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know how many points another 100 MHz gives right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One guys insisted he can break 8K when I told him this is my best.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Winter is on your area right?NO?
Click to expand...

Haha, i seen that one when I was browsing the bot, nice score bud.......i wouldn't be beating that one any time soon ;p

willing to bet that AC and monster loop of yours helped out a bit too


----------



## mus1mus

They do. Yeah. But this chip runs sooo cool.

Though, my board is throwing Vcore readings weird.

It shows me running IBT at 1.7 VCore. Yet at 40C.









I will be benching the heck outta this chip before bring it home and bid goodbye..


----------



## Alastair

FlailScHLAMP you have any idea how good the Specter Pro 200x230x30's are? I'm thinking of replacing my now very noisy CoolerMaster Storm Force 200's with them. Cause my current 200's are having some bearing problems now.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Good morning all. I was horrified to wake up and see Miley Cyrus on here but got over it quickly and back to puter stuff.









So first run using these parameters;

4.6GHz
CPU/NB @ 2200 and 1.2v
HT @ 2400 stock
RAM at 9-9-9-24 39 (should have been 33 but I missed that) @ 1.55v


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Good morning all. I was horrified to wake up and see Miley Cyrus on here but got over it quickly and back to puter stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first run using these parameters;
> 
> 4.6GHz
> CPU/NB @ 2200 and 1.2v
> HT @ 2400 stock
> RAM at 9-9-9-24 39 (should have been 33 but I missed that) @ 1.55v


You are looking good so far. That sub timing of 39 to 33 won't make the biggest difference as far as I know.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You are looking good so far. That sub timing of 39 to 33 won't make the biggest difference as far as I know.


Cool beans, but I changed it anyway. Running IBT now using 2400 NB and 2600 HT so I'll post the results afterwards.


----------



## mus1mus

How much Voltage did it take from 4.5 to 4.6?

Any chance to run Prime Blend? Or IBT at Max?

Reason is that, with 16GB, IBT Very High only uses 25% of your RAM. Though stock, you need to test is the Memory Controller is capable.

Also, if it didn't take much to reach 4.6 from 4.5, can you try if 4.7 can be had? 4.7 up and these chips shine.

If Voltage requirement doesn't scale too much for another 100MHz, I would suggest to go for it. But if the Voltage wall needs more than 4 clicks of the Vcore, stay back. It's already too much. And heat will be your issue.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How much Voltage did it take from 4.5 to 4.6?
> 
> Any chance to run Prime Blend? Or IBT at Max?
> 
> Reason is that, with 16GB, IBT Very High only uses 25% of your RAM. Though stock, you need to test is the Memory Controller is capable.
> 
> Also, if it didn't take much to reach 4.6 from 4.5, can you try if 4.7 can be had? 4.7 up and these chips shine.
> 
> If Voltage requirement doesn't scale too much for another 100MHz, I would suggest to go for it. But if the Voltage wall needs more than 4 clicks of the Vcore, stay back. It's already too much. And heat will be your issue.


Well as it stands now I'm at 1.462500v to be at 4.6GHz, so I'm not sure if my temps will allow me to shoot for it, what do you think?



That was after 20 runs of IBT on Very High. I'm going to try running on maximum right now to get some numbers.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Well as it stands now I'm at 1.462500v to be at 4.6GHz, so I'm not sure if my temps will allow me to shoot for it, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That was after 20 runs of IBT on Very High. I'm going to try running on maximum right now to get some numbers.


you have temp to spare id go 4.7ghz based on your temps now it should only take a small increase in vcore


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Well as it stands now I'm at 1.462500v to be at 4.6GHz, so I'm not sure if my temps will allow me to shoot for it, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That was after 20 runs of IBT on Very High. I'm going to try running on maximum right now to get some numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> you have temp to spare id go 4.7ghz based on your temps now it should only take a small increase in vcore
Click to expand...

Agreed, even your socket has around 8-10c headroom

and Congrats Gerty on the 2 flamers! bahahahha


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you have temp to spare id go 4.7ghz based on your temps now it should only take a small increase in vcore


I'm cool with giving it a try. Right after I complete this latest IBT run using a custom ram setting of 12000. I do want to push as much as I can out of this rig in every way possible at a stable OC which I am at now with 4.6GHz.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you have temp to spare id go 4.7ghz based on your temps now it should only take a small increase in vcore
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool with giving it a try. Right after I complete this latest IBT run using a custom ram setting of 12000. I do want to push as much as I can out of this rig in every way possible at a stable OC which I am at now with 4.6GHz.
Click to expand...

I agree though to try the below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How much Voltage did it take from 4.5 to 4.6?
> 
> Any chance to run Prime Blend? Or IBT at Max?
> 
> Reason is that, with 16GB, IBT Very High only uses 25% of your RAM. Though stock, you need to test is the Memory Controller is capable.
> 
> Also, if it didn't take much to reach 4.6 from 4.5, can you try if 4.7 can be had? 4.7 up and these chips shine.
> 
> If Voltage requirement doesn't scale too much for another 100MHz, I would suggest to go for it. But if the Voltage wall needs more than 4 clicks of the Vcore, stay back. It's already too much. And heat will be your issue.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I agree though to try the below


That's what I'm doing now. But question; when I shoot for 4.7GHz later should I loosen my timings again or leave everything as is and just up my vcore?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> That's what I'm doing now. But question; when I shoot for 4.7GHz later should I loosen my timings again or leave everything as is and just up my vcore?


personally i do ovrclocking first then go onto the ram when im stable

people do it differently though


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I agree though to try the below
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm doing now. But question; when I shoot for 4.7GHz later should I loosen my timings again or leave everything as is and just up my vcore?
Click to expand...

If your ram is stable then it shouldn't matter too much either way


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If your ram is stable then it shouldn't matter too much either way


That's what I figured. So I stopped the testing at 5 because it was taking a little too long and clearly I'm stable enough to proceed. If and when I establish a higher than 4.6GHz OC I'll do some over night testing to sure. here's a screen from while it was running using 12K worth of RAM with my current settings.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> If your ram is stable then it shouldn't matter too much either way
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I figured. So I stopped the testing at 5 because it was taking a little too long and clearly I'm stable enough to proceed. If and when I establish a higher than 4.6GHz OC I'll do some over night testing to sure. here's a screen from while it was running using 12K worth of RAM with my current settings.
Click to expand...

looking good. If only you could get that socket temp to start matching your core temp you would have a huge amount of head room. Looks like this chip is like mine. 4.9 will be the voltage wall and thats when the temp really piles up. you are talking about 1.52v for 4.9 stable and 1.59v for 5Ghz.. however these are estimates..

It wont matter the board that you are on really can only handle 4.8-4.9 anyway MAX due to the VRMs. Which isn't a bad thing and if you can cool the socket 4.8 or 4.9 will be just in your sweet spot

Now with that being said once you get there and have proven stable. you may want to play around with FSB a little bit to see if you can make things run just a tad bit smoother.. thats when things get fun haha! I say that because depending on how your ram reacts you can inch a few more mhz out of your ram and such. but that gets more advanced as you go along

Still Cool chop means low over all overclock. the voltage wall kills. I have to use 1.7v for Ghz but I had low voltages till 4.9


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looking good. If only you could get that socket temp to start matching your core temp you would have a huge amount of head room. Looks like this chip is like mine. 4.9 will be the voltage wall and thats when the temp really piles up. you are talking about 1.52v for 4.9 stable and 1.59v for 5Ghz.. however these are estimates..
> 
> It wont matter the board that you are on really can only handle 4.8-4.9 anyway MAX due to the VRMs. Which isn't a bad thing and if you can cool the socket 4.8 or 4.9 will be just in your sweet spot
> 
> Now with that being said once you get there and have proven stable. you may want to play around with FSB a little bit to see if you can make things run just a tad bit smoother.. thats when things get fun haha! I say that because depending on how your ram reacts you can inch a few more mhz out of your ram and such. but that gets more advanced as you go along
> 
> Still Cool chop means low over all overclock. the voltage wall kills. I have to use 1.7v for Ghz but I had low voltages till 4.9


Only going over 1.55v isn't recommended correct? Especially for me, I do understand the whole "If you can cool it, you can clock it philosophy," but I don't think I can cool it at anything over that. lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looking good. If only you could get that socket temp to start matching your core temp you would have a huge amount of head room. Looks like this chip is like mine. 4.9 will be the voltage wall and thats when the temp really piles up. you are talking about 1.52v for 4.9 stable and 1.59v for 5Ghz.. however these are estimates..
> 
> It wont matter the board that you are on really can only handle 4.8-4.9 anyway MAX due to the VRMs. Which isn't a bad thing and if you can cool the socket 4.8 or 4.9 will be just in your sweet spot
> 
> Now with that being said once you get there and have proven stable. you may want to play around with FSB a little bit to see if you can make things run just a tad bit smoother.. thats when things get fun haha! I say that because depending on how your ram reacts you can inch a few more mhz out of your ram and such. but that gets more advanced as you go along
> 
> Still Cool chop means low over all overclock. the voltage wall kills. I have to use 1.7v for Ghz but I had low voltages till 4.9
> 
> 
> 
> Only going over 1.55v isn't recommended correct? Especially for me, I do understand the whole "If you can cool it, you can clock it philosophy," but I don't think I can cool it at anything over that. lol
Click to expand...

H100i and Stock Cooling on GPUs:



Obviously not 24/7 but that held a 1.51v overclock with proper vrm + socket cooling.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> looking good. If only you could get that socket temp to start matching your core temp you would have a huge amount of head room. Looks like this chip is like mine. 4.9 will be the voltage wall and thats when the temp really piles up. you are talking about 1.52v for 4.9 stable and 1.59v for 5Ghz.. however these are estimates..
> 
> It wont matter the board that you are on really can only handle 4.8-4.9 anyway MAX due to the VRMs. Which isn't a bad thing and if you can cool the socket 4.8 or 4.9 will be just in your sweet spot
> 
> Now with that being said once you get there and have proven stable. you may want to play around with FSB a little bit to see if you can make things run just a tad bit smoother.. thats when things get fun haha! I say that because depending on how your ram reacts you can inch a few more mhz out of your ram and such. but that gets more advanced as you go along
> 
> Still Cool chop means low over all overclock. the voltage wall kills. I have to use 1.7v for Ghz but I had low voltages till 4.9
> 
> 
> 
> Only going over 1.55v isn't recommended correct? Especially for me, I do understand the whole "If you can cool it, you can clock it philosophy," but I don't think I can cool it at anything over that. lol
Click to expand...

Well the H100i will cool the chip to 5-5.1Ghz.. sometimes more.. HOWEVER it wont matter. You will be limited by your motherboard for any higher clocks. the VRMs on that board simply can't handle it.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well the H100i will cool the chip to 5-5.1Ghz.. sometimes more.. HOWEVER it wont matter. You will be limited by your motherboard for any higher clocks. the VRMs on that board simply can't handle it.


Yeah that makes sense. I wanted 4.8GHz, but thought only 4.6 would be possible, now I'm leaning more towards the former. If I can lock it down comfortably at 4.8 I'd be a happy gal.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well the H100i will cool the chip to 5-5.1Ghz.. sometimes more.. HOWEVER it wont matter. You will be limited by your motherboard for any higher clocks. the VRMs on that board simply can't handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that makes sense. I wanted 4.8GHz, but thought only 4.6 would be possible, now I'm leaning more towards the former. If I can lock it down comfortably at 4.8 I'd be a happy gal.
Click to expand...

I think for your setup that is the best spot unless you can squeek 4.9 of course lol


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.7 up and these chips shine.


Could you elaborate?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think for your setup that is the best spot unless you can squeek 4.9 of course lol


Doubt 4.8GHz will be doable, my vcore in the BIOS is already at 1.475 just to hold 4.7 and that's IF it passes this time. lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.7 up and these chips shine.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate?
Click to expand...

4.7-4.8 the single threaded performance reaches stock Sandy bridge. Meaning that you now have 8 cores of sandybridge level performance.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 4.7-4.8 the single threaded performance reaches stock Sandy bridge. Meaning that you now have 8 cores of sandybridge level performance.


Oooooo fancy. lol I kid, that's cool, the last Intel chip I loved was my Husband's Q6600, can't remember the OC on that but it was close to 5, what an amazing overclocker that chip was.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Here is my settings now, passed at 4.7GHZ with vcore set in BIOS as 1.495, now I'm assuming that the reason hardwareinfo shows less is LLC at work? In any event what does it look like? Shall I push on for that elusive 4.8?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Here is my settings now, passed at 4.7GHZ with vcore set in BIOS as 1.495, now I'm assuming that the reason hardwareinfo shows less is LLC at work? In any event what does it look like? Shall I push on for that elusive 4.8?


You've got room to spare so might as well see if 4.8 is in the cards


----------



## gertruude

i think the 20C difference between core and socket needs looking at....should be round 10c shouldnt it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think for your setup that is the best spot unless you can squeek 4.9 of course lol
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt 4.8GHz will be doable, my vcore in the BIOS is already at 1.475 just to hold 4.7 and that's IF it passes this time. lol
Click to expand...

pst. you've got high llc so you've got vdroop, the chip is only using 1.42v under-load









might not mean much to you but if other don't check the pic they won't see it


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think for your setup that is the best spot unless you can squeek 4.9 of course lol
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt 4.8GHz will be doable, my vcore in the BIOS is already at 1.475 just to hold 4.7 and that's IF it passes this time. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pst. you've got high llc so you've got vdroop, the chip is only using 1.42v under-load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might not mean much to you but if other don't check the pic they won't see it
Click to expand...

Good catch. yeah that makes the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.


DO EEET!! LOL


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Here is my settings now, passed at 4.7GHZ with vcore set in BIOS as 1.495, now I'm assuming that the reason hardwareinfo shows less is LLC at work? In any event what does it look like? Shall I push on for that elusive 4.8?


One tip you could try is removing the I/O cover, this would let the hot air from the VRMs and the rear fan on the back of the socket be blown out of the case.


If you wanted to be sure you can get to mount a fan there as well to make sure it's extracted.


Also as you now are in the ballpark of where you want your overclock to be, a copy of AIDA 64 could be a good idea as this will help with your ram overclock as well as reporting your voltage and temps...
http://www.aida64.com/downloads


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Good catch. yeah that makes the difference.
> DO EEET!! LOL


Well alrighty then. lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.


sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,

not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping

its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.


I agree, still freezing or failing and my temps are hitting 70 on the socket. I'm perfectly happy with 4.7GHz, going to back it down and run another test or two just to be sure it is indeed stable, then we can tweak her up afterwards.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
Click to expand...

Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..

This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, still freezing or failing and my temps are hitting 70 on the socket. I'm perfectly happy with 4.7GHz, going to back it down and run another test or two just to be sure it is indeed stable, then we can tweak her up afterwards.
Click to expand...

you could always put your case near a window..

that will net you some serious headroom


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you could always put your case near a window..
> 
> that will net you some serious headroom


Not an option unfortunately. It's all good, 4.7GHz is very respectable considering I was struggling to hit 4.2 when I first came on here. lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..
> 
> This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.
Click to expand...

come on your telling me that you don't think the cooling capacity of the cooling solution has an effect on socket temps?

from what i've experience these chips are pulling the same wattage over clock at lower voltages this isn't magic this means there is more amps pumping thru the system, generating that much more heat

lapping my chip did help socket temps.. not as much as cores but it did help socket. heat transfer doesn't stop at the substrate

and the reason I say a on a molex is because i don't think the board is feeding it properly i've got no clue what header its on (all tho i'm willing to bet CPU fan header) and if this is the case its not running at max like she is assuming it is until the CPU cores reach 70.

I cannot remember what her digi settings are, i'm agree with you on the digi options something can likely be tweaked here


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you could always put your case near a window..
> 
> that will net you some serious headroom
> 
> 
> 
> Not an option unfortunately. It's all good, 4.7GHz is very respectable considering I was struggling to hit 4.2 when I first came on here. lol
Click to expand...

so you bought a 8320 and essentially got a 9370. i call dat value


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Not an option unfortunately. It's all good, 4.7GHz is very respectable considering I was struggling to hit 4.2 when I first came on here. lol


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Yes it was placed on the cpu fan header, the rpm on the pump is 2800 at the moment which is supposedly max, as for my now I'm seemingly comfortable at the 4.7 mark but if I try and bump my NB to 2600 I get BSOD's, so I think 2400/2600 is going to be the best I can do.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..
> 
> This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *come on your telling me that you don't think the cooling capacity of the cooling solution has an effect* on socket temps?
> 
> from what i've experience these chips are pulling the same wattage over clock at lower voltages this isn't magic this means there is more amps pumping thru the system, generating that much more heat
> 
> lapping my chip did help socket temps.. not as much as cores but it did help socket. heat transfer doesn't stop at the substrate
> 
> and the reason I say a on a molex is because i don't think the board is feeding it properly i've got no clue what header its on (all tho i'm willing to bet CPU fan header) and if this is the case its not running at max like she is assuming it is until the CPU cores reach 70.
> 
> I cannot remember what her digi settings are, i'm agree with you on the digi options something can likely be tweaked here
Click to expand...

Yes in this case it doesn't matter. you are correct it does help socket temps.. but you are not talking that much, her instability is not coming from the socket temps yet.. which was my point

Only logical is the VRMs are what are restricting her. only way around that on that board is in the BIOS in the DIgi options and adjust the VRM power limits cycles and refreshings.

This is her reaching the limit of the vrms and will have to do more advanced configurations in BIOS to get further if she wanted.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yes it was placed on the cpu fan header, the rpm on the pump is 2800 at the moment which is supposedly max, as for my now I'm seemingly comfortable at the 4.7 mark but if I try and bump my NB to 2600 I get BSOD's, so I think 2400/2600 is going to be the best I can do.


hwinfo is only reporting 2000 rpm on your cpu fan header.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hwinfo is only reporting 2000 rpm on your cpu fan header.


That is odd, because in the Corsair Link software it shows 2800, I have custom profiles setup, quiet and Overclocking.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

So figure this one out, here is a screen shot of everything supposedly running at max via the software compared to HWINFO



And here it is at the lowest...



Seems to be half with regards to the discrepancy. *Shrugs*


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..
> 
> This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *come on your telling me that you don't think the cooling capacity of the cooling solution has an effect* on socket temps?
> 
> from what i've experience these chips are pulling the same wattage over clock at lower voltages this isn't magic this means there is more amps pumping thru the system, generating that much more heat
> 
> lapping my chip did help socket temps.. not as much as cores but it did help socket. heat transfer doesn't stop at the substrate
> 
> and the reason I say a on a molex is because i don't think the board is feeding it properly i've got no clue what header its on (all tho i'm willing to bet CPU fan header) and if this is the case its not running at max like she is assuming it is until the CPU cores reach 70.
> 
> I cannot remember what her digi settings are, i'm agree with you on the digi options something can likely be tweaked here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in this case it doesn't matter. you are correct it does help socket temps.. but you are not talking that much, her instability is not coming from the socket temps yet.. which was my point
> 
> Only logical is the VRMs are what are restricting her. only way around that on that board is in the BIOS in the DIgi options and adjust the VRM power limits cycles and refreshings.
> 
> This is her reaching the limit of the vrms and will have to do more advanced configurations in BIOS to get further if she wanted.
Click to expand...

if her chip follows the pattern i think its following, I doubt her chip will do 4.8 with 1.47v under load I honestly think its just shy of the voltage it needs

I am not certain she has reached the limit of her VRMS i think she could be close but that also can be mitigated by advanced tweaking

But she is getting to the point where a few extra notches in VDDA should not hurt


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if her chip follows the pattern i think its following, I doubt her chip will do 4.8 with 1.47v under load I honestly think its just shy of the voltage it needs
> 
> I am not certain she has reached the limit of her VRMS i think she could be close but that also can be mitigated by advanced tweaking
> 
> But she is getting to the point where a few extra notches in VDDA should not hurt


Boys boys boys, I'm not going to go through all that for an extra 100MHz, the fact that I can be stable at ANYTHING over 4.4GHz makes me very happy, my temps are good, my ram timings are good (seemingly) and I seem pretty stable, I would like to work out the kinks in the system like this fan issue.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hwinfo is only reporting 2000 rpm on your cpu fan header.
> 
> 
> 
> That is odd, because in the Corsair Link software it shows 2800, I have custom profiles setup, quiet and Overclocking.
Click to expand...

I dislike that software GREATLY so i've got little to no faith in it. it was buggy as all snot when i first got my h100i, so as a result of that i generally run all my pumps at a static voltage and let the CPU fan headers control the rad fans and havn't had that software installed on my system for almost a dogs age

with conflicting software polls that are theoretically polling the same thing, I just default to what i know works. static hard line.

that being said they may have made it better with the newer models, but i'm now set in my ways so to speak


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> hwinfo is only reporting 2000 rpm on your cpu fan header.
> 
> 
> 
> That is odd, because in the Corsair Link software it shows 2800, I have custom profiles setup, quiet and Overclocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I dislike that software* GREATLY so i've got little to no faith in it. it was buggy as all snot when i first got my h100i, so as a result of that i generally run all my pumps at a static voltage and let the CPU fan headers control the rad fans and havn't had that software installed on my system for almost a dogs age
> 
> with conflicting software polls that are theoretically polling the same thing, I just default to what i know works. static hard line.
> 
> that being said they may have made it better with the newer models, but i'm now set in my ways so to speak
Click to expand...

Agree , it's just a hot mess on my DC rig( newest version) , never did work right on my Ivy or GD -80 rigs either.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I dislike that software GREATLY so i've got little to no faith in it. it was buggy as all snot when i first got my h100i, so as a result of that i generally run all my pumps at a static voltage and let the CPU fan headers control the rad fans and havn't had that software installed on my system for almost a dogs age
> 
> with conflicting software polls that are theoretically polling the same thing, I just default to what i know works. static hard line.
> 
> that being said they may have made it better with the newer models, but i'm now set in my ways so to speak


Not to sound like a complete moron but...

How do I use the Motherboard headers to control things? I've went into the BIOS and confusing labeling aside nothing I do changes the RPM, anyone with this board can tell me how?

P.S. I hate the app too, it's not very good.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..
> 
> This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *come on your telling me that you don't think the cooling capacity of the cooling solution has an effect* on socket temps?
> 
> from what i've experience these chips are pulling the same wattage over clock at lower voltages this isn't magic this means there is more amps pumping thru the system, generating that much more heat
> 
> lapping my chip did help socket temps.. not as much as cores but it did help socket. heat transfer doesn't stop at the substrate
> 
> and the reason I say a on a molex is because i don't think the board is feeding it properly i've got no clue what header its on (all tho i'm willing to bet CPU fan header) and if this is the case its not running at max like she is assuming it is until the CPU cores reach 70.
> 
> I cannot remember what her digi settings are, i'm agree with you on the digi options something can likely be tweaked here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in this case it doesn't matter. you are correct it does help socket temps.. but you are not talking that much, her instability is not coming from the socket temps yet.. which was my point
> 
> Only logical is the VRMs are what are restricting her. only way around that on that board is in the BIOS in the DIgi options and adjust the VRM power limits cycles and refreshings.
> 
> This is her reaching the limit of the vrms and will have to do more advanced configurations in BIOS to get further if she wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if her chip follows the pattern i think its following, I doubt her chip will do 4.8 with 1.47v under load I honestly think its just shy of the voltage it needs
> 
> I am not certain she has reached the limit of her VRMS i think she could be close but that also can be mitigated by advanced tweaking
> 
> But she is getting to the point where a few extra notches in VDDA should not hurt
Click to expand...

I really think you and I are talking about damn near the same concepts.. slightly different ways of looking at it lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I dislike that software GREATLY so i've got little to no faith in it. it was buggy as all snot when i first got my h100i, so as a result of that i generally run all my pumps at a static voltage and let the CPU fan headers control the rad fans and havn't had that software installed on my system for almost a dogs age
> 
> with conflicting software polls that are theoretically polling the same thing, I just default to what i know works. static hard line.
> 
> that being said they may have made it better with the newer models, but i'm now set in my ways so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a complete moron but...
> 
> How do I use the Motherboard headers to control things? I've went into the BIOS and confusing labeling aside nothing I do changes the RPM, anyone with this board can tell me how?
> 
> P.S. I hate the app too, it's not very good.
Click to expand...

can you post you fan control section? I want to see how it differs from my CHvFz.

Asus is a big fan of using Duty percentages for its fan headers, which appear to be based off voltage rather than RPM to avoid conflicts

so what you choose manual and the menu will change to allow you to change 4 values (in the cpu fan header for example) the first two for me are max duty and min duty, the next two values are temps
so you set a max temp limit and a min temp limit (also keep in mind the fans attached to the CPU fan header will ramp up to 12v automatically regardless of setting when the cpu cores reach 70*)

so the best way to look at this is there are three break points.

Low temp break point (min temp setting) and the lowest fan duty you want or the board will allow

mid temp break point (max temp setting) and the corresponding duty that i would set in-between the low point and the 100% that reaching 70* on the cores which for me was in the 65%-80% range

and your third break point is one you cannot change. the cpu reaches 70*c and it goes into overdrive automatically and does not slow down until the temps reach the max user set temp


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..
> 
> This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *come on your telling me that you don't think the cooling capacity of the cooling solution has an effect* on socket temps?
> 
> from what i've experience these chips are pulling the same wattage over clock at lower voltages this isn't magic this means there is more amps pumping thru the system, generating that much more heat
> 
> lapping my chip did help socket temps.. not as much as cores but it did help socket. heat transfer doesn't stop at the substrate
> 
> and the reason I say a on a molex is because i don't think the board is feeding it properly i've got no clue what header its on (all tho i'm willing to bet CPU fan header) and if this is the case its not running at max like she is assuming it is until the CPU cores reach 70.
> 
> I cannot remember what her digi settings are, i'm agree with you on the digi options something can likely be tweaked here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in this case it doesn't matter. you are correct it does help socket temps.. but you are not talking that much, her instability is not coming from the socket temps yet.. which was my point
> 
> Only logical is the VRMs are what are restricting her. only way around that on that board is in the BIOS in the DIgi options and adjust the VRM power limits cycles and refreshings.
> 
> This is her reaching the limit of the vrms and will have to do more advanced configurations in BIOS to get further if she wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if her chip follows the pattern i think its following, I doubt her chip will do 4.8 with 1.47v under load I honestly think its just shy of the voltage it needs
> 
> I am not certain she has reached the limit of her VRMS i think she could be close but that also can be mitigated by advanced tweaking
> 
> But she is getting to the point where a few extra notches in VDDA should not hurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think you and I are talking about damn near the same concepts.. slightly different ways of looking at it lol
Click to expand...

yup, but then again my old 8350 and yours are fairly similar in terms of behaviour so it would make sense that we would be both getting to the same point just a different round about way.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can you post you fan control section? I want to see how it differs from my CHvFz.
> 
> Asus is a big fan of using Duty percentages for its fan headers, which appear to be based off voltage rather than RPM to avoid conflicts


Here's the section;



I'd like everything to run quiet when idle but full blast when doing stuff. Speedfan lets me control my two front fans no problem but the H100i controls don't seem to work.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..
> 
> This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *come on your telling me that you don't think the cooling capacity of the cooling solution has an effect* on socket temps?
> 
> from what i've experience these chips are pulling the same wattage over clock at lower voltages this isn't magic this means there is more amps pumping thru the system, generating that much more heat
> 
> lapping my chip did help socket temps.. not as much as cores but it did help socket. heat transfer doesn't stop at the substrate
> 
> and the reason I say a on a molex is because i don't think the board is feeding it properly i've got no clue what header its on (all tho i'm willing to bet CPU fan header) and if this is the case its not running at max like she is assuming it is until the CPU cores reach 70.
> 
> I cannot remember what her digi settings are, i'm agree with you on the digi options something can likely be tweaked here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in this case it doesn't matter. you are correct it does help socket temps.. but you are not talking that much, her instability is not coming from the socket temps yet.. which was my point
> 
> Only logical is the VRMs are what are restricting her. only way around that on that board is in the BIOS in the DIgi options and adjust the VRM power limits cycles and refreshings.
> 
> This is her reaching the limit of the vrms and will have to do more advanced configurations in BIOS to get further if she wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if her chip follows the pattern i think its following, I doubt her chip will do 4.8 with 1.47v under load I honestly think its just shy of the voltage it needs
> 
> I am not certain she has reached the limit of her VRMS i think she could be close but that also can be mitigated by advanced tweaking
> 
> But she is getting to the point where a few extra notches in VDDA should not hurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think you and I are talking about damn near the same concepts.. slightly different ways of looking at it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, but then again my old 8350 and yours are fairly similar in terms of behaviour so it would make sense that we would be both getting to the same point just a different round about way.
Click to expand...

Before it was known what batch number of chip she had, I made the assumption that it was an early one based on it's behavior.
It acted like it simply needed more V. Was 4.6 the best it got on the MSI for IBT stable?
Funny that the higher core voltage she applied , the higher the voltage was reported for the 12 V rail by the software when running the old PSU and MSI board. Left to wonder if the new psu on the old board would have helped things.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Was 4.6 the best it got on the MSI for IBT stable?
























I wish! I was lucky to hit 4.3GHz with the MSI and old PSU. It is possible that with a better PSU I'd have gotten better results but I'm happy with Asus either way.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Okay up 3 notches and getting really warm, I don't think 4.8 is in the cards, what do you guys think? Should I try a notch or two more or is it even worth it? I'm good with 4.7 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i don't think this set up as is will make it to 4.8,
> 
> not without some work, push/pull fans, pump pulling power from a molex, and potentially lapping
> 
> its a 2014 chip so it like the amps ALOT this could explain the slightly higher difference in core and socket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her problem is socket not CPU.. her cores are cold. so fans on the rad and lapping will make 0 difference at all. only one that can have an impact is the pump from molex because its not going through the board's vrms.. and thats it..
> 
> This is the VRMs and I bet in the digi options if she adjusted that she could hit a stable 4.8 without threat to the board. however that would be just about the limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *come on your telling me that you don't think the cooling capacity of the cooling solution has an effect* on socket temps?
> 
> from what i've experience these chips are pulling the same wattage over clock at lower voltages this isn't magic this means there is more amps pumping thru the system, generating that much more heat
> 
> lapping my chip did help socket temps.. not as much as cores but it did help socket. heat transfer doesn't stop at the substrate
> 
> and the reason I say a on a molex is because i don't think the board is feeding it properly i've got no clue what header its on (all tho i'm willing to bet CPU fan header) and if this is the case its not running at max like she is assuming it is until the CPU cores reach 70.
> 
> I cannot remember what her digi settings are, i'm agree with you on the digi options something can likely be tweaked here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes in this case it doesn't matter. you are correct it does help socket temps.. but you are not talking that much, her instability is not coming from the socket temps yet.. which was my point
> 
> Only logical is the VRMs are what are restricting her. only way around that on that board is in the BIOS in the DIgi options and adjust the VRM power limits cycles and refreshings.
> 
> This is her reaching the limit of the vrms and will have to do more advanced configurations in BIOS to get further if she wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if her chip follows the pattern i think its following, I doubt her chip will do 4.8 with 1.47v under load I honestly think its just shy of the voltage it needs
> 
> I am not certain she has reached the limit of her VRMS i think she could be close but that also can be mitigated by advanced tweaking
> 
> But she is getting to the point where a few extra notches in VDDA should not hurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really think you and I are talking about damn near the same concepts.. slightly different ways of looking at it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, but then again my old 8350 and yours are fairly similar in terms of behaviour so it would make sense that we would be both getting to the same point just a different round about way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before it was known what batch number of chip she had, I made the assumption that it was an early one based on it's behavior.
> It acted like it simply needed more V. Was 4.6 the best it got on the MSI for IBT stable?
> Funny that the higher core voltage she applied , the higher the voltage was reported for the 12 V rail by the software when running the old PSU and MSI board. Left to wonder if the new psu on the old board would have helped things.
Click to expand...

I think that was one of my comments that I mentions.. I pointed out that 12v on the MSI board.


----------



## Alastair

Well done deadly geek.







You've gotten alot further than the 4.2 you were struggling with. As has been mentioned there may be a few things you can try tuning in the Digi+ menu when it comes to 4.8 and beyond. The VRM's on this board are surprisingly robust. And really from my experience with this board it doesn't really matter what you do it it, the board will throttle the VRM's and the CPU if they go out of spec.

I found the biggest limiting factor was the CPU VRM switching frequency . Turning that down to 200 for me made a massive difference on my socket temps and stopped my board from throttling the VRM. Other things I could point to would be setting the LLC to Ultra High so that the voltage delivered under load = the setting in the BIOS. But that can cause slight Vboost at light to moderate loads. I find on the M5A99FX it's easier to work with the LLC on Ultra High.

So yeah. 4.7 is to you what 4.8 was to me. I settled there for a while. But I didn't for long. I was soon ITCHING for more.









If you really want more sooner or later. I have a few more handy tips. It helps to reflash the BIOS every once in a while. It can sometimes go wonky. I have RMA'd an M5A99FX cause of that. But my current one is going over two years strong now. 4.9GHz for a year. And it's rn most of 2015 in the 4.95-5 range.

Last tip is. When you do decide to push further. Cause I know you will.







The bug has already sunk it's teeth deep into you. The M5A99FX has 8 drivers on the back side of the motherboard around the VRM area. These get very hot under load. Some users have measured them at over 100C. I dunno what mine got to previously. But I added small heatsinks to them. The last time I measured them with the Heatsinks on it was with m 8350 doing 4.9GHz at 1.55V and I recorded 70C. So pulling some heat away from the drivers and the back of the VRM is beneficial.


Good luck!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

given the way the chip has responded to very incremental voltage bumps from 3.7 straight up to 4.6 and accounting for the vdroop.. the chip is very happy.

this makes me think that the MSI method of vdroop would have gone over rather well with this chip

it straight up acts like a 2013 silicon 8350, and a pretty good one at that.

I wonder what settings on an asus board would make it emulate the behaviour of an MSI board in terms of power delivery


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given the way the chip has responded to very incremental voltage bumps from 3.7 straight up to 4.6 and accounting for the vdroop.. the chip is very happy.
> 
> this makes me think that the MSI method of vdroop would have gone over rather well with this chip
> 
> it straight up acts like a 2013 silicon 8350, and a pretty good one at that.
> 
> I wonder what settings on an asus board would make it emulate the behaviour of an MSI board in terms of power delivery


If you want to emulate the vdroopiness of the MSI boards then maybe switching LLC down to medium of even off.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given the way the chip has responded to very incremental voltage bumps from 3.7 straight up to 4.6 and accounting for the vdroop.. the chip is very happy.
> 
> this makes me think that the MSI method of vdroop would have gone over rather well with this chip
> 
> it straight up acts like a 2013 silicon 8350, and a pretty good one at that.
> 
> I wonder what settings on an asus board would make it emulate the behaviour of an MSI board in terms of power delivery
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to emulate the vdroopiness of the MSI boards then maybe switching LLC down to medium of even off.
Click to expand...

I guess Normal on asus boards is considered off? no clue i've never used it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given the way the chip has responded to very incremental voltage bumps from 3.7 straight up to 4.6 and accounting for the vdroop.. the chip is very happy.
> 
> this makes me think that the MSI method of vdroop would have gone over rather well with this chip
> 
> it straight up acts like a 2013 silicon 8350, and a pretty good one at that.
> 
> I wonder what settings on an asus board would make it emulate the behaviour of an MSI board in terms of power delivery
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to emulate the vdroopiness of the MSI boards then maybe switching LLC down to medium of even off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Normal on asus boards is considered off? no clue i've never used it.
Click to expand...

well. To be honest I have never used the normal setting. It's either been Auto, high or very high for me. And auto doesn't seem to do anything. So I assume normal provides a very slight correction and high a larger correction and then obviously ultra high tries to maintain the BIOS setting across the load range.


----------



## Mike The Owl

The H80/100i is a strange device, the fans connect to the pump/cold plate mount, which also has a USB lead to plug into a spare header, the pump power lead plugs into a SATA power plug with a single wire going to a fan header plug so the RPM on the pump is reported, you then use the Corsair software to control the fans and the pump. You can just use the motherboard fan headers for the fan control instead of the USB control but the pump wouldn't need to be connected by a molex as the SATA plug would give it enough power to do its job. It works well but you do need the latest version of the link software -version 3.2.5742 (particularly if using Win10) http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/support/downloads


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> can you post you fan control section? I want to see how it differs from my CHvFz.
> 
> Asus is a big fan of using Duty percentages for its fan headers, which appear to be based off voltage rather than RPM to avoid conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the section;
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like everything to run quiet when idle but full blast when doing stuff. Speedfan lets me control my two front fans no problem but the H100i controls don't seem to work.
Click to expand...

I don't use Speedfan so I'm not familiar with that one and can't really comment on it.

so my explanation was a little dyslexic i flipped the position of the two things.

ok so what is attached to your Chassi fans? and do you have opt fans? and what if so is connected?

I would strongly recommend running your pump at a static voltage, two reasons first I'm bias and this is what i'm comfortable with, 2. this compensates for the vdroop higher voltage at ilde

I would also put the two fans you have on the radiator on the cpu fan header and if there is a cpu opt/2 whatever so that they are controlled and are reacting to the sensor that matters for that cooling aspect of your system.

if your pump is running full out, this will help both core and socket temps, while you then mitigate core temps with the speed of your fans, if the pump is static it doesn't need a curve so there is a very limited fail state. (i.e does it have power yes or no that is all the fail state is) eliminates discrepancies between software instructions and bios instructions

the next step to optimizing is work on what values you set in these fan spots. unlike the attention that is given to the intel fan control platform where they actually can use gradual slopes within AMD is not given this expense, they use a more "primitive" stepped algorithm. how many 5* (+/- 1*) increments are between the min and the max temps, then it take those fractal increments and applies it to the duty stepping of what is set within the duty limits

so with your current setting, it is set to give you a boost of about 6% duty on your pump per 5*c increment in core temp. if the temp surges to rapidness (like the behaviour of these chip on average) this tracking in this kind of range and stepping will fall behind the thermal increase and only when the CPU gets to 70 will it catch up. and usually you do not let it get to that point.

Also last time I checked corsair pumps are 3pin and it does not look like you've got a PWM-> DC switch on your fan control panel like ROG does. so the pump itself might not be receive the instructions properly to change the rpm range

the pump its self doesn't make THAT much noise when you've got fans going in the case even at LOW speeds

as for the low Duty range i suggest 50% at minimum, most of my fans run at 60% duty for their minimum stepping, and on the high end that depends on how you decide to keep you pump powered. if your pump is running full out you could prolly get away with a 75% fan duty for your radiator fans with the temp break point @ 55* ( if they are on the cpu header irregardless of what you set if the cpu gets to 70*c which is JUST under the thermal limit the fans will go to make so there is no point in skewing the steping by putting your max temp setting to 100


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I'm sorting out the fan issue for sure. Thanks to everyone for the help with my overclocking, I have so much to learn still. lol

Off topic a little but what settings is it best to run P95 at to triple check stability?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given the way the chip has responded to very incremental voltage bumps from 3.7 straight up to 4.6 and accounting for the vdroop.. the chip is very happy.
> 
> this makes me think that the MSI method of vdroop would have gone over rather well with this chip
> 
> it straight up acts like a 2013 silicon 8350, and a pretty good one at that.
> 
> I wonder what settings on an asus board would make it emulate the behaviour of an MSI board in terms of power delivery
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to emulate the vdroopiness of the MSI boards then maybe switching LLC down to medium of even off.
Click to expand...

Depends on what board and bios you are trying to simulate. The MSI 990 gaming has no user configurable LLC function, but it has almost no V-droop whatsoever ( 1.64 applied = 1.632 yield at 100% load). The latest bios on the 990 GD 65 is similar but early bios versions on both the GD-80 and GD -65 would allow for droop. In the case of the GD - 80 a setting of 1.6 volts would put a solid floor under it at 1.52 volts on the heaviest of loads. My CHV-Z's set at 1.6 volts without LLC enabled will yield a core voltage of 1.49 volts under load. Haven't studied the UD - 5 enough to know yet, but medium LLC seems to play best with the 9370, allowing for a slight v-droop.

The GD-80 with the early bios is great for validations on water, best I have. The temp advantage it has gives it a chance to compete when cooling is limited. It's been more stable than my CHV-Z when power saving features are enabled too.
The CHV-Z shines at memory clocking and long duration heavy loads on a healthy overclock. It's a better work horse, but in my situation, the GD 80 has been a better race horse







.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I'm sorting out the fan issue for sure. Thanks to everyone for the help with my overclocking, I have so much to learn still. lol
> 
> Off topic a little but what settings is it best to run P95 at to triple check stability?


this will cause more heat and require more voltage than IBT



run for an hour and a half minimum.

this is my go to p95 cache torture

if my chip passes this but fails IBT then i know its not vcore related, but likely cpu/nb and/or HT and/or potentially vdda. which is helpful to know when your are stuck against "the wall"


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Oh and an even more important question with regards to Cool & Quiet.

Now I've enabled it for obvious reasons and I noticed that it indeed lowers the clock to like 1.5-1.6 when the puter is idle, but it doesn't seem to lower the vcore accordingly, well it shows in HWINFO under "Core #0 VID" etc. but not under "minimum" which is weird cause if it's going as low as 0.912v why doesn't that value change? Anyhoo, here's a screenie of what I mean.



I just want to make sure that I'm not running 1.488 volts through my CPU all the freaking time. lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Oh and an even more important question with regards to Cool & Quiet.
> 
> Now I've enabled it for obvious reasons and I noticed that it indeed lowers the clock to like 1.5-1.6 when the puter is idle, but it doesn't seem to lower the vcore accordingly, well it shows in HWINFO under "Core #0 VID" etc. but not under "minimum" which is weird cause if it's going as low as 0.912v why doesn't that value change? Anyhoo, here's a screenie of what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure that I'm not running 1.488 volts through my CPU all the freaking time. lol


someone else is gunna have to field this one.. I go full throttle from power on to power off .

the power savings is utterly minimal considering the rate of electricity i pay, it isn't worth the complications and reliance on windows thread schedule (which even on a good day i don't really trust to do it job ideally for these chips)
considering with using Vdroop to manipulate the amperage of the power your are getting a power savings at higher voltages ( weird i know but trust me it works this way)

only thing i quasi know how to do is attempt i think was cssorkin turbo clock trickery shenanigans using C6, apm and turbo. and this is quite possibly the most out there manner of overclock in there is in terms of what you've been doing for the past few days

also, your rig running as it is now with i assume stock 390, you are drawing less than a kw/h from the wall. as a 850 gold psu at full capacity will pull JUST over a kw/h


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this will cause more heat and require more voltage than IBT
> 
> 
> 
> run for an hour and a half minimum.
> 
> this is my go to p95 cache torture
> 
> if my chip passes this but fails IBT then i know its not vcore related, but likely cpu/nb and/or HT and/or potentially vdda. which is helpful to know when your are stuck against "the wall"


I run the same. Ran it for 24hrs and pass both Prime95 and IBT AVX


----------



## mus1mus

When Enabling CNQ, you need to also set Desktop Power Settings to Either Balanced or Power Save.



From other users, needing Vcore to be on OFFSET.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given the way the chip has responded to very incremental voltage bumps from 3.7 straight up to 4.6 and accounting for the vdroop.. the chip is very happy.
> 
> this makes me think that the MSI method of vdroop would have gone over rather well with this chip
> 
> it straight up acts like a 2013 silicon 8350, and a pretty good one at that.
> 
> I wonder what settings on an asus board would make it emulate the behaviour of an MSI board in terms of power delivery
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to emulate the vdroopiness of the MSI boards then maybe switching LLC down to medium of even off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Normal on asus boards is considered off? no clue i've never used it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well. To be honest I have never used the normal setting. It's either been Auto, high or very high for me. And auto doesn't seem to do anything. So I assume normal provides a very slight correction and high a larger correction and then obviously ultra high tries to maintain the BIOS setting across the load range.
Click to expand...

Normal is off.. medium is slightly droopy and high is as close to voltage.. ultra high is a minor bump and extreme is a huge bump


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> given the way the chip has responded to very incremental voltage bumps from 3.7 straight up to 4.6 and accounting for the vdroop.. the chip is very happy.
> 
> this makes me think that the MSI method of vdroop would have gone over rather well with this chip
> 
> it straight up acts like a 2013 silicon 8350, and a pretty good one at that.
> 
> I wonder what settings on an asus board would make it emulate the behaviour of an MSI board in terms of power delivery
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to emulate the vdroopiness of the MSI boards then maybe switching LLC down to medium of even off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Normal on asus boards is considered off? no clue i've never used it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well. To be honest I have never used the normal setting. It's either been Auto, high or very high for me. And auto doesn't seem to do anything. So I assume normal provides a very slight correction and high a larger correction and then obviously ultra high tries to maintain the BIOS setting across the load range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal is off.. medium is slightly droopy and high is as close to voltage.. ultra high is a minor bump and extreme is a huge bump
Click to expand...

hmm peculiar, the closest thing to bios set voltage is very high limited to 100-110% power limit (in my experience with my board). very high also get very boosty with the higher power range and extreme is just silly and really shouldn't exist on this platform. higher voltage ceiling > higher boost ceiling anyday

I've yet to see proof a chip actually liking that much vboost.

most of my time is spend on high llc with 120%-130% power limit


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Oh and an even more important question with regards to Cool & Quiet.
> 
> Now I've enabled it for obvious reasons and I noticed that it indeed lowers the clock to like 1.5-1.6 when the puter is idle, but it doesn't seem to lower the vcore accordingly, well it shows in HWINFO under "Core #0 VID" etc. but not under "minimum" which is weird cause if it's going as low as 0.912v why doesn't that value change? Anyhoo, here's a screenie of what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure that I'm not running 1.488 volts through my CPU all the freaking time. lol
> 
> 
> 
> someone else is gunna have to field this one.. I go full throttle from power on to power off .
> 
> the power savings is utterly minimal considering the rate of electricity i pay, it isn't worth the complications and reliance on windows thread schedule (which even on a good day i don't really trust to do it job ideally for these chips)
> considering with using Vdroop to manipulate the amperage of the power your are getting a power savings at higher voltages ( weird i know but trust me it works this way)
> 
> only thing i quasi know how to do is attempt i think was cssorkin turbo clock trickery shenanigans using C6, apm and turbo. and this is quite possibly the most out there manner of overclock in there is in terms of what you've been doing for the past few days
> 
> also, your rig running as it is now with i assume stock 390, you are drawing less than a kw/h from the wall. as a 850 gold psu at full capacity will pull JUST over a kw/h
Click to expand...

I don't have a video of how I ultimately set it up with this machine but it works like this example 



Currently using an 8370e on that board, it's efficient enough that I haven't troubled myself to setup a power saving mode.

EDIT: Fairly good video on setting it up


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this will cause more heat and require more voltage than IBT
> 
> 
> 
> run for an hour and a half minimum.
> 
> this is my go to p95 cache torture
> 
> if my chip passes this but fails IBT then i know its not vcore related, but likely cpu/nb and/or HT and/or potentially vdda. which is helpful to know when your are stuck against "the wall"


2Hours Run initiated.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this will cause more heat and require more voltage than IBT
> 
> 
> 
> run for an hour and a half minimum.
> 
> this is my go to p95 cache torture
> 
> if my chip passes this but fails IBT then i know its not vcore related, but likely cpu/nb and/or HT and/or potentially vdda. which is helpful to know when your are stuck against "the wall"
> 
> 
> 
> 2Hours Run initiated.
Click to expand...

the time was based on how long it takes for a h100i to actually be fully saturated and to have the temps stabilize, your loop i've got no clue likely longer just do to the amount of water you have compared to a AIO


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this will cause more heat and require more voltage than IBT
> 
> 
> 
> run for an hour and a half minimum.
> 
> this is my go to p95 cache torture
> 
> if my chip passes this but fails IBT then i know its not vcore related, but likely cpu/nb and/or HT and/or potentially vdda. which is helpful to know when your are stuck against "the wall"
> 
> 
> 
> 2Hours Run initiated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the time was based on how long it takes for a h100i to actually be fully saturated and to have the temps stabilize, your loop i've got no clue likely longer just do to the amount of water you have compared to a AIO
Click to expand...

I just wanna see really. Had to lower the VCore too to make it more obvious.

For reference, I failed 2 workers with BLEND at 1.512/5.1 in less than 3 Hours. The rest went on for 8 Hours. IBT produces negatives but continues to run.

It's all about isolation eh?.









It does seem hotter.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I just want to make sure that I'm not running 1.488 volts through my CPU all the freaking time. lol


adjust voltage in offset mode and have CnC on.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I just wanna see really. Had to lower the VCore too to make it more obvious.
> 
> For reference, I failed 2 workers with BLEND at 1.512/5.1 in less than 3 Hours. The rest went on for 8 Hours. IBT produces negatives but continues to run.
> 
> It's all about isolation eh?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem hotter.


It will catch it on the second hour I have tried it before even if your temps stay low. On another note I am currently doing some work in cyberlink power director 14, producing a 720x480 24 fps mts2 video file. I am using this project to test the stabilty of running 32 GB of 2400 Mhz ram at 11-13-13-31-44- 1T & 2T at 2.13v. I also upped the cpu/nb from 1.20v to 1.3 to 1.425 also added Vddr up to 1.8v max and also VDDA up to 2.8v. I have tried a good amount of combinations of everything, power director locked up within 2 mins of production while ITB AVX at Maximum took 10 mins to lock up.
Here's a ss of what it looks like under my 24hr prime 768k/896k profile.




Now converting to dvd format while watching DM2 with my daughter and running SVP


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I just wanna see really. Had to lower the VCore too to make it more obvious.
> 
> For reference, I failed 2 workers with BLEND at 1.512/5.1 in less than 3 Hours. The rest went on for 8 Hours. IBT produces negatives but continues to run.
> 
> It's all about isolation eh?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will catch it on the second hour I have tried it before even if your temps stay low. On another note I am currently doing some work in cyberlink power director 14, producing a 720x480 24 fps mts2 video file. I am using this project to test the stabilty of running *32 GB of 2400 Mhz ram at 11-13-13-31-44- 1T & 2T at 2.13v.* I also upped the cpu/nb from 1.20v to 1.3 to 1.425 also added Vddr up to 1.8v max and also VDDA up to 2.8v. I have tried a good amount of combinations of everything, power director locked up within 2 mins of production while ITB AVX at Maximum took 10 mins to lock up.
> Here's a ss of what it looks like under my 24hr prime 768k/896k profile.
Click to expand...

40 minutes to stop Worker 1.









But I lowered my Vcore from 1.512 to 1.475. Now on 1.488









2.13V wut?









JUST USE HCI Memtest. Pro version will get you there.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 40 minutes to stop Worker 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I lowered my Vcore from 1.512 to 1.475. Now on 1.488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.13V wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST USE HCI Memtest. Pro version will get you there.


I did use HCI Memtest in windows even went back in the thread to find when you taught me how to use it and run it 8 times at 1777 but since I now have 32 GB I ran 3000 per instance and still fail lol. I maxed out the ram voltage it goes to like 2.135v on the sabertooth.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I did use HCI Memtest in windows even went back in the thread to find when you taught me how to use it and run it 8 times at 1777 but since I now have 32 GB I ran 3000 per instance and still fail lol. *I maxed out the ram voltage it goes to like 2.135v* on the sabertooth.


It's unhealthy. You are injecting instability into the kit obviously by running them off the Voltage spec..

One thing I can point out, the kitty is not really made for RAM OC. I have tried using an 8GB 2400 kit before on it and it has a lot of issues dealing with the kit.

CHVFZ on the other hand, deals with it mighty fine.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I did use HCI Memtest in windows even went back in the thread to find when you taught me how to use it and run it 8 times at 1777 but since I now have 32 GB I ran 3000 per instance and still fail lol. I maxed out the ram voltage it goes to like 2.135v on the sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unhealthy. You are injecting instability into the kit obviously by running them off the Voltage spec..
> 
> One thing I can point out, the kitty is not really made for RAM OC. I have tried using an 8GB 2400 kit before on it and it has a lot of issues dealing with the kit.
> 
> CHVFZ on the other hand, deals with it mighty fine.
Click to expand...

Tahts where my suggestions of higher FSB comes into play.. makes OC ram easier..


----------



## Kalistoval

So I already know I'm stable via multi. If I start to oc via fsb, approx how high should I clock the Ram/CpuNb/HT?.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Tahts where my suggestions of higher FSB comes into play.. makes OC ram easier..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's unhealthy. You are injecting instability into the kit obviously by running them off the Voltage spec..
> 
> One thing I can point out, the kitty is not really made for RAM OC. I have tried using an 8GB 2400 kit before on it and it has a lot of issues dealing with the kit.
> 
> CHVFZ on the other hand, deals with it mighty fine.


1.9 will boot into windows but lock up 2.0v will boot but lock up after multi tabs in chrome. 2.10 will work fur surfing the web but lock up after 20 mins.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I did use HCI Memtest in windows even went back in the thread to find when you taught me how to use it and run it 8 times at 1777 but since I now have 32 GB I ran 3000 per instance and still fail lol. I maxed out the ram voltage it goes to like 2.135v on the sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unhealthy. You are injecting instability into the kit obviously by running them off the Voltage spec..
> 
> One thing I can point out, the kitty is not really made for RAM OC. I have tried using an 8GB 2400 kit before on it and it has a lot of issues dealing with the kit.
> 
> CHVFZ on the other hand, deals with it mighty fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tahts where my suggestions of higher FSB comes into play.. makes OC ram easier..
Click to expand...

The kitty can't do it on my TridentX 2400. I am limited to 2 Profiles and a touch more FSB after the defined Straps. CHVFZ can push the RAM further.

Another kit I have tried on the Kitty is a 32GB 1600C10 Ripjaws. No dice in OCing. CHVFZ does 2400C11 at 4X8GB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I already know I'm stable via multi. If I start to oc via fsb, approx how high should I clock the Ram/CpuNb/HT?.


Since you are using 2400 Kit, try 225, 258 etc.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The kitty can't do it on my TridentX 2400. I am limited to 2 Profiles and a touch more FSB after the defined Straps. CHVFZ can push the RAM further.
> 
> Another kit I have tried on the Kitty is a 32GB 1600C10 Ripjaws. No dice in OCing. CHVFZ does 2400C11 at 4X8GB.
> 
> Since you are using 2400 Kit, try 225, 258 etc.


Will but what should I keep CpuNb at and HT


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> When Enabling CNQ, you need to also set Desktop Power Settings to Either Balanced or Power Save.


I already did that, my speed changes at idle which it wouldn't in lets say performance mode for instance. No C&Q is working or my clocks wouldn't throttle down at idle from 4.7GHz to 1.5GHz. but usually the vcore is suppose to drop as well but it's not, this is concerning because it can't be good running that type of voltage constantly can it?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> adjust voltage in offset mode and have CnC on.


Yeah I don't know what that means. lol You mean set to offset mode the same voltage as I have now obviously to keep things stable then it should work? I think I get it actually.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> I already did that, my speed changes at idle which it wouldn't in lets say performance mode for instance. No C&Q is working or my clocks wouldn't throttle down at idle from 4.7GHz to 1.5GHz. but usually the vcore is suppose to drop as well but it's not, this is concerning because it can't be good running that type of voltage constantly can it?


Did you place APM and Core C6 in power savings to auto?
Disable HPC mode to run Q&C


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Will but what should I keep CpuNb at and HT


Options.

First, and easier - Set CPU-NB to X11 for 225FSB and end around 2400ish CPU-NB Clock.
2nd, 225 at X12 CPU-NB for 2700

For 258 (assuming you can)
258 at X10 for 2580 CPU-NB

I think you will eventually have to loosen the timings for 32GB. Try 11-13-13-35-2T and test for stability at 1.75 Volts.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yeah I don't know what that means. lol You mean set to offset mode the same voltage as I have now obviously to keep things stable then it should work? I think I get it actually.


You have to options to adjust the Vcore.

Manual - You put in the Values you want. The board will just round up things accordingly.
Offset - You add certain amounts of Voltage from your VID.

When in Offset - Your VID is around 1.3ish + 0.XXX Offset = Vcore. You need to play around the amount of offset to add to get the Value you are in right now.









You also need to specify the minimum processor power inside Windows at Idle via Advanced Power Settings.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I already know I'm stable via multi. If I start to oc via fsb, approx how high should I clock the Ram/CpuNb/HT?.


start with ground zero base clock with turbo disabled.

this way you don't need to pump lots of voltage to figure out what fsb ranges work for you. no two chips are the same nor will react the same, also it is slightly dependant on what your mem ic's will allow also.

core will need more voltage on average for equivalent clocks and depending where you land with nb/ht those voltages can potential be slightly lower if not the same.

beyond that you need to test and go with what respond well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> When Enabling CNQ, you need to also set Desktop Power Settings to Either Balanced or Power Save.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that, my speed changes at idle which it wouldn't in lets say performance mode for instance. No C&Q is working or my clocks wouldn't throttle down at idle from 4.7GHz to 1.5GHz. but usually the vcore is suppose to drop as well but it's not, this is concerning because it can't be good running that type of voltage constantly can it?
Click to expand...

voltage doesn't kill these chips. heat and sub par motherboards do. you've got the heat in check and you've got better than sub par motherboard so you are covered.

it is entirely your choice. the change in vid is what the APM/c&q/C6 does it changes the current p-state of your cpu, just like you gpu reducing voltage at idle this is how it is manage there also.

there is a slight hit in benchmarks due to the extra cycles it takes to cycle thru p-states during loads but in real world applications i would think its fairly negligible.

keep in mind *if* you do figure out offset you will likely want to redo everything all over again to make sure the voltages line up under-load and at idle


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Options.
> 
> First, and easier - Set CPU-NB to X11 for 225FSB and end around 2400ish CPU-NB Clock.
> 2nd, 225 at X12 CPU-NB for 2700
> 
> For 258 (assuming you can)
> 258 at X10 for 2580 CPU-NB
> 
> I think you will eventually have to loosen the timings for 32GB. Try 11-13-13-35-2T and test for stability at 1.75 Volts.


Roger that


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Did you place APM and Core C6 in power savings to auto?
> Disable HPC mode to run Q&C


Running both HPC and Q&C here, should I not be running both?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yeah I don't know what that means. lol You mean set to offset mode the same voltage as I have now obviously to keep things stable then it should work? I think I get it actually.


Instead of typing in a value for the voltage, you select offset mode (instead of manual) and "add" voltage to the factory voltage in increments.

The target voltage is the same. You need X voltage at Y speed to be stable. Instead of telling the BIOS to use X voltage, you simply tell the BIOS to add a certain amount of voltage to the default voltage.

When you use this offset mode, and with CnC on, when the CPU speed drops, the voltage will too.

If you're overclocking and don't know what offset mode is, you should really be reading up more before overclocking.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Uhm, can someone please explain to me how my flops have shot up from 91's to 96's? All I did was turn on C&Q and changed to offset mode.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Uhm, can someone please explain to me how my flops have shot up from 91's to 96's? All I did was turn on C&Q and changed to offset mode.


I've gotten over 100 gflops at 1500 mhz on the core....I don't think they mean much tbh.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've gotten over 100 gflops at 1500 mhz on the core....I don't think they mean much tbh.


Ah okay cool. lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Instead of typing in a value for the voltage, you select offset mode (instead of manual) and "add" voltage to the factory voltage in increments.
> 
> The target voltage is the same. You need X voltage at Y speed to be stable. Instead of telling the BIOS to use X voltage, you simply tell the BIOS to add a certain amount of voltage to the default voltage.
> 
> When you use this offset mode, and with CnC on, when the CPU speed drops, the voltage will too.
> 
> *If you're overclocking and don't know what offset mode is, you should really be reading up more before overclocking*.


lel!

Be gentle to the girl!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Uhm, can someone please explain to me how my flops have shot up from 91's to 96's? All I did was turn on C&Q and changed to offset mode.


It's not soo important result for AMD. It varies from rig to rig.

Not worth a concern.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Ah okay cool. lol


Zeus called wants his thunder back lol.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yeah I don't know what that means. lol You mean set to offset mode the same voltage as I have now obviously to keep things stable then it should work? I think I get it actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of typing in a value for the voltage, you select offset mode (instead of manual) and "add" voltage to the factory voltage in increments.
> 
> The target voltage is the same. You need X voltage at Y speed to be stable. Instead of telling the BIOS to use X voltage, you simply tell the BIOS to add a certain amount of voltage to the default voltage.
> 
> When you use this offset mode, and with CnC on, when the CPU speed drops, the voltage will too.
> 
> *If you're overclocking and don't know what offset mode is, you should really be reading up more before overclocking*.
Click to expand...

or you know you could actually read the last 3 days of post to see that she is new to over clocking and LEARNING

offset has not been brought up, reason being not everyone uses offset, more commonly in this thread its not offset. are you going to come at me for not teaching her that?

rather than being a pompous know it all, explain it to her. as you are suggesting she do this.. but giving her no real information to go on.

great job great contribution

is there any thing else that is void of substance you'd like to add?

you've not explained that it is the VID value that your are offsetting.. which would have been all of two more typed sentences?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yeah I don't know what that means. lol You mean set to offset mode the same voltage as I have now obviously to keep things stable then it should work? I think I get it actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of typing in a value for the voltage, you select offset mode (instead of manual) and "add" voltage to the factory voltage in increments.
> 
> The target voltage is the same. You need X voltage at Y speed to be stable. Instead of telling the BIOS to use X voltage, you simply tell the BIOS to add a certain amount of voltage to the default voltage.
> 
> When you use this offset mode, and with CnC on, when the CPU speed drops, the voltage will too.
> 
> *If you're overclocking and don't know what offset mode is, you should really be reading up more before overclocking*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or you know you could actually read the last 3 days of post to see that she is new to over clocking and LEARNING
> 
> offset has not been brought up, reason being not everyone uses offset, more commonly in this thread its not offset. are you going to come at me for not teaching her that?
> 
> rather than being a pompous know it all, explain it to her. as you are suggesting she do this.. but giving her no real information to go on.
> 
> great job great contribution
> 
> is there any thing else that is void of substance you'd like to add?
> 
> you've not explained that it is the VID value that your are offsetting.. which would have been all of two more typed sentences?
Click to expand...









Hehe


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Funny I completely missed that. May I suggest that in the future before making someone feel like a douche you really should check your facts as I've been indeed learning from day one and have made a lot of progress, especially considering I'm by myself here and doing all this simply by taking advice from the really helpful members on this forum. I'm truly sorry I'm not a valid member of the PC master race you clearly are since talking down to me was a very close second to the information you offered which i must say was quite redundant since it was already posted a ways back. But whatevs, I'm proud of my accomplishments thus far even if you feel I shouldn't be playing.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Funny I completely missed that. Whatever, but before making someone feel like a douche you really should check to see that I've been learning from day one and have made a lot of progress considering I'm by myself here and doing all this simply by taking advise from the really helpful members on this forum, I'm sorry I'm not a valid member of the PC master race that you clearly are since talking down to someone was a very close second to the redundant advise that was actually already offered to me a bunch a posts back. But whatevs, I'm proud of my accomplishments thus far.


Now, this is what you call, CLASS. Nice one.









You'd be surprised no one actually questioned his achievements.









In other news,



No, before someone shoots a MOAR VCORE advice, CPU-NB is a tough one to stabilize.







And my HDD is failing. Glad a new 3TB is just in time to save the day.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or you know you could actually read the last 3 days of post to see that she is new to over clocking and LEARNING
> 
> offset has not been brought up, reason being not everyone uses offset, more commonly in this thread its not offset. are you going to come at me for not teaching her that?
> 
> rather than being a pompous know it all, explain it to her. as you are suggesting she do this.. but giving her no real information to go on.
> 
> great job great contribution
> 
> is there any thing else that is void of substance you'd like to add?
> 
> you've not explained that it is the VID value that your are offsetting.. which would have been all of two more typed sentences?


idk, I'm not being mean about it. I tend to research before asking people for advice. I guess others do the opposite. Besides, you learn better when you do the research instead of just asking for info. Same reason why taking notes by hand is better than just downloading a teacher's PowerPoint­™ lecture.

When I was learning this stuff, I read dozens of different guides online, experimented, etc. It's best to get multiple sources of info and see if they have the same consensus. If they do, it's generally correct.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> idk, I'm not being mean about it. I tend to research before asking people for advice. I guess others do the opposite. Besides, you learn better when you do the research instead of just asking for info. Same reason why taking notes by hand is better than downloading a teacher's PowerPoint­™ lecture.


Why don't you come out and say you think I'm incorrect in my methods? Your passive aggressive nature is why you need to research the heck out of everything first, because you know what? In order to play well with others you need to RESEARCH some people skills because insulting someone who's asking questions about something isn't the way to go. Jeebus some people are so entitled, you should do this you should do that. Wow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> idk, I'm not being mean about it. I tend to research before asking people for advice. I guess others do the opposite. Besides, you learn better when you do the research instead of just asking for info. Same reason why taking notes by hand is better than just downloading a teacher's PowerPoint­™ lecture.
> 
> When I was learning this stuff, I read dozens of different guides online, experimented, etc. It's best to get multiple sources of info and see if they have the same consensus. If they do, it's generally correct.


sooooo

where are you on your OC now?

I bet the girl had OC'ed better than you in 3 days than you have learned ever learned by yourself.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

By the way, normally I trouble my Husband with this sort of thing but he's not here at the moment, with three kids and a demanding job I don't have time to research everything the way you're suggesting. FYI.

So I prefer hands on, jump in and getting my hands dirty, I went from knowing almost nothing to 4.7 stable, *shrugs* guess I should know everything about everything before I try something new eh? Pffft


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> sooooo
> 
> where are you on your OC now?
> 
> I bet the girl had OC'ed better than you in 3 days than you have learned ever learned by yourself.


How do you describe "better" OC'ing?

Winning the "silicon lottery?"

I've been doing this since like 2003.

Anyone can pour liquid nitrogen on a CPU and crank the voltage up. Only the chip foundry dictates how high it will go.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Yeah cause I'm sitting on a vat of liquid O2. Gago. Lol

Also I'm very sorry sir I don't have your experience, what was I thinking? I'm not worthy I guess.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> How do you describe "better" OC'ing?
> 
> Winning the "silicon lottery?"
> 
> I've been doing this since like 2003.
> 
> *Anyone can pour liquid nitrogen on a CPU and crank the voltage up*. Only the chip foundry dictates how high it will go.


See.









Since 2003 and you never learned a thing. Silicon Lottery is no longer an issue. *Just buy one from them and you're good to go.*

and

Noone pour LN2 into a CPU and Cranks the Voltages. You'd need a pot to pour it on.









The gist is, be nicer. And since you said you do a lot of reading, how did you miss the last 3 or so pages of this thread?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> So I prefer hands on, jump in and getting my hands dirty, I went from knowing almost nothing to 4.7 stable, *shrugs* guess I should know everything about everything before I try something new eh? Pffft


That's good. It's just a different style of learning something. So I'm sorry if I sounded mean about you not knowing what offset mode was, but I assume people would just read up a bit more before risking blowing their CPU or Mobo (yes, I destroyed a mobo OC'ing my old 1090T).


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> See.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 2003 and you never learned a thing. Silicon Lottery is no longer an issue. *Just buy one from them and you're good to go.*
> 
> and
> 
> Noone pour LN2 into a CPU and Cranks the Voltages. You'd need a pot to pour it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gist is, be nicer. And since you said you do a lot of reading, how did you miss the last 3 or so pages of this thread?










Because I read guides more than keep track of what user said what about what. But yes, I'll try not to be so snappy to people who ask questions







(Not that I claim to be an expert or anything)... and yes I know you need a pot or something to hold the nitrogen over the CPU.









Also, siliconlottery.com seems like cheating, imho...


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> That's good. It's just a different style of learning something. So I'm sorry if I sounded mean about you not knowing what offset mode was, but I assume people would just read up a bit more before risking blowing their CPU or Mobo (yes, I destroyed a mobo OC'ing my old 1090T).


Sorry dude I learn by doing not reading. I didn't learn how to build computers, handle a weapon or race cars by reading a book or researching, you could have definitely said it in another less condescending way but I digress.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I read guides more than keep track of what user said what about what. But yes, I'll try not to be so snappy to people who ask questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not that I claim to be an expert or anything)... and yes I know you need a pot or something to hold the nitrogen over the CPU.


I know you'd like to do things on your own but just to clarify things, this thread has been more than just a collection of people who have read the same guides you are reading.

These people know more than just the guide says per set-up that they have used. Believe me, the guides you are reading are no longer current to the point of relevant to current developments.

Who would have thought, a year ago, we knew the Temp limit set for these chips is 63C. Now it's 70+C. Just to give an example.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Also it's pretty obvious I read up a little on the subject, it's not like I came in here knowing absolutely nothing, I watch my Husband overclocking for years but never got into it, he told me to buy a cheap rig and learn and he'd help me along the way but then he got deployed, so yeah I'm aware I could blow my stuff up, I simply don't care, besides if I do you can bet I won't make the same mistake twice, what kind of Mother would I be if I did?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

62. You should have researched before making that statement.

Lol

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Who would have thought, a year ago, we knew the Temp limit set for these chips is 63C. Now it's 70+C. Just to give an example.


tbh, I also figured that out last year when I was running AMD Overdrive next to HWinfo and at a 55C core temp, Overdrive said I had a 15C thermal threshold.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> 62. You should have researched before making that statement.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


It's 63!









No, I use 90C








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> tbh, I also figured that out last year when I was running AMD Overdrive next to HWinfo and at a 55C core temp, Overdrive said I had a 15C thermal threshold.


Ohh, really?

Okay. But do you know I don't believe in either?


----------



## umeng2002

I still like to keep mine under 56C. Stability does decrease as temp increases, but with these chips, not as much as the old Phenom chips.

I hope Zen has proper core temp probes.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Also it's pretty obvious I read up a little on the subject, it's not like I came in here knowing absolutely nothing, I watch my Husband overclocking for years but never got into it, he told me to buy a cheap rig and learn and he'd help me along the way but then he got deployed, so yeah I'm aware I could blow my stuff up, I simply don't care, besides if I do you can bet I won't make the same mistake twice, what kind of Mother would I be if I did?


Yeah like buying an MSI motherboard







You'll learn the importance of good power delivery when you fry a voltage regulator.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@deadlyg33k

i think you'll fit in quite nicely here









Also forgot to mention, this is about the 96 gflop ibt run question.

If you were at the very lowest point in the voltage for stability for that clock and switching over to offset let you have a more consistent underload voltage (which is hidden by the power saving features, to avoid this reset HWinfo after you start IBT and take the SS just before the last test finishes and add a second pic with the pass screen for them nay sayers ) that was slightly higher, this could explain it.

i've experienced slightly better bench score when you go a notch or two above your stabilized minimum voltage (presuming you can thermally handle it and if you can't handle 2 notches thermally you are too close to your limit)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or you know you could actually read the last 3 days of post to see that she is new to over clocking and LEARNING
> 
> offset has not been brought up, reason being not everyone uses offset, more commonly in this thread its not offset. are you going to come at me for not teaching her that?
> 
> rather than being a pompous know it all, explain it to her. as you are suggesting she do this.. but giving her no real information to go on.
> 
> great job great contribution
> 
> is there any thing else that is void of substance you'd like to add?
> 
> you've not explained that it is the VID value that your are offsetting.. which would have been all of two more typed sentences?
> 
> 
> 
> idk, I'm not being mean about it. I tend to research before asking people for advice. I guess others do the opposite. Besides, you learn better when you do the research instead of just asking for info. Same reason why taking notes by hand is better than just downloading a teacher's PowerPoint­™ lecture.
> 
> When I was learning this stuff, I read dozens of different guides online, experimented, etc. It's best to get multiple sources of info and see if they have the same consensus. If they do, it's generally correct.
Click to expand...

I very rarely refer to guides now a days, when i was less informed i'd go touting computer restores guide, as it does touch on offset.. however there are key factors that these guide FAIL utterly at doing.

how to gauge what these chips like, what to look for, what can be done for mitigation and why.

I'm not bashing his guide, but i'm not praising it either.

there is enough information in this thread alone from MANY MANY respected posters to write many guides and still not truly cover the subjects at hand to the utmost extent.

we are not dealing with an Intel uarch here that hasn't really changed in over 20 years ( well it has but same motions apply there is little to no deviation. some things are labeled differently but in functionality to the overclock on a while do the exact same thing) where merely terminology and tools change

the fact that there are so few actual FX 8 core guides (i know there will be 2 or 3 that you will find immediately two of which are rubbish, and the third is Computer restores) combined with the fact that some people need a little bit of manipulation in terms of perspective (ie doing it not just reading it) to manage a task and actually learn.

reading a guide that the person that wrote the guide no longer really pays any attention too, doesn't give a person much opportunity to ask questions, something DG has done alot of.

it would make sense she learns best by doing it then trying to understand why it did what it did.

Research involves asking questions.. it just so happens people are answering these questions not books or techs journals.

no writing down the notes are not always better, not everyone learns that way. this is utter black and white way of looking at the world.
in 2016 should really be discouraged this should not be a thing anymore.


----------



## Kalistoval

Eh no luck oc'n the 32 gigs of ram but I am upping the cpu/nb to 2600mhz at 1.20v same voltage I had for 2400mhz coming up 2hrs on prime95 27.7 768k/896k running in place stressing the cache.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Also it's pretty obvious I read up a little on the subject, it's not like I came in here knowing absolutely nothing, I watch my Husband overclocking for years but never got into it, he told me to buy a cheap rig and learn and he'd help me along the way but then he got deployed, so yeah I'm aware I could blow my stuff up, I simply don't care, besides if I do you can bet I won't make the same mistake twice, what kind of Mother would I be if I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like buying an MSI motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll learn the importance of good power delivery when you fry a voltage regulator.
Click to expand...

I'd sooner sell my CHV-Z's than my GD-80


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Also it's pretty obvious I read up a little on the subject, it's not like I came in here knowing absolutely nothing, I watch my Husband overclocking for years but never got into it, he told me to buy a cheap rig and learn and he'd help me along the way but then he got deployed, so yeah I'm aware I could blow my stuff up, I simply don't care, besides if I do you can bet I won't make the same mistake twice, what kind of Mother would I be if I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like buying an MSI motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll learn the importance of good power delivery when you fry a voltage regulator.
Click to expand...

Coulda swore that she changed her power supply and all started working better.. the board can't convert clean power from dirty power.


----------



## mus1mus

Do we really need a BIOS specific for Windows Version we use?

Just noticed my motherboard readings vary from OS to OS.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do we really need a BIOS specific for Windows Version we use?
> 
> Just noticed my motherboard readings vary from OS to OS.


well thats anoying however with the uefi Bios there is a bit more that the OS can have access to


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> well thats anoying however with the uefi Bios there is a bit more that the OS can have access to


Trying to reinstall W10 on the latest BIOS now. And I noticed, no chipset Drivers. YAY


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Also it's pretty obvious I read up a little on the subject, it's not like I came in here knowing absolutely nothing, I watch my Husband overclocking for years but never got into it, he told me to buy a cheap rig and learn and he'd help me along the way but then he got deployed, so yeah I'm aware I could blow my stuff up, I simply don't care, besides if I do you can bet I won't make the same mistake twice, what kind of Mother would I be if I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like buying an MSI motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll learn the importance of good power delivery when you fry a voltage regulator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda swore that she changed her power supply and all started working better.. the board can't convert clean power from dirty power.
Click to expand...

well even if that is the case. She still ended up with a far superior motherboard in the end anyway. The M5A99FX is definitely a superior board the 970Gaming.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well even if that is the case. She still ended up with a far superior motherboard in the end anyway. The M5A99FX is definitely a superior board the 970Gaming.


For extreme overclocking, I would agree. However, for basic level overclocking, the 970 Gaming is an excellent board. (Also has a good number of features that make it good for a inexpensive build.) That said, do not misconstrue this comment as a knock against her purchase but just a comment geared so that if someone sees this thread, they do not think the 970 Gaming is not a good board at all.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Also it's pretty obvious I read up a little on the subject, it's not like I came in here knowing absolutely nothing, I watch my Husband overclocking for years but never got into it, he told me to buy a cheap rig and learn and he'd help me along the way but then he got deployed, so yeah I'm aware I could blow my stuff up, I simply don't care, besides if I do you can bet I won't make the same mistake twice, what kind of Mother would I be if I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like buying an MSI motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll learn the importance of good power delivery when you fry a voltage regulator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda swore that she changed her power supply and all started working better.. the board can't convert clean power from dirty power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well even if that is the case. She still ended up with a far superior motherboard in the end anyway. The M5A99FX is definitely a superior board the 970Gaming.
Click to expand...

I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.

On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Coulda swore that she changed her power supply and all started working better.. the board can't convert clean power from dirty power.


Yeah both actually, I started with the MSI 990FXA Gaming and it died during the BIOS update (first time in 15 years bricking anything), that was after I couldn't even achieve 4.2GHz let alone what I have now. Incidentally I asked the tech guy to call me back if he found out what was the issue and he said I was overheating because the VRM heatsink was loose and the BIOS thing was just bad luck regarding something MSI has known for years.

Then I realized that I was actually using the Thermaltake 650 watt psu (I misunderstood my Husband and I couldn't see the label as it was on the opposite side inside my case). Upgraded to EVGA and Asus respectively and here I am.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.


No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (














) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
Click to expand...

well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.
Click to expand...

The 990 gaming had better sound than my CHV-Z's absolutely no background noise at all.


----------



## Kalistoval

Ugh anybody do a review on the Gigabyte 990 G1 yet?.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128886&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+AMD-_-N82E16813128886&gclid=CKCr05v7vcoCFZWCaQodLjUONw&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## mus1mus

I have seen one.And I don't like it.

It's looking good in pics. But feels too plasticy for me.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.


We are here, we have an amazing home theater setup thanks to my Hubby's need to have a 133" HD screen. lol I wanted 3D but he got into it once he played Alien Isolation in 3D, he was hooked, that's where I noticed just how good the chip was, clear crisp sound you don't get with Realtek imho. Here's a few bad pics taken a while back, the image is crystal clear trust me, it's awesome! lol

Alien Isolation during the day mind you, much better in the dark.











Husband's buddies playing SFII.



Last year during the Playoffs.



Blown out shot but this was the last time we were together since he got deployed. We drank a lot. lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.


i thought the asus sound was good til i bought a sound card and then realised it was crap lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i thought the asus sound was good til i bought a sound card and then realised it was crap lol


Never used the onboard sound on my sabretooth, will be using the onboard for my i5 on my ASUS maximus vii ranger though so I hope it's okay.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 990 gaming had better sound than my CHV-Z's absolutely no background noise at all.
Click to expand...

not to doubt the 990 gaming but if you are getting a noticeable noise floor on the CHvFz then it is your cables (or cable routing) or advanced setting mistake

do not get me wrong the ChvFz ain't no reference audio source , not quite audiophile grade (as a touring roadie I do get to see and use alot of this stuff) its almost powerful enough to be considered

but the response doesn't get truly flat and there appears to be a certain amount of low end compression that seems to be there for the game audio presence.

software eq is serviceable if you are using it right (never boost frequencies with a graphic eq) Use the parametric controls in the DTS ultra pc tab









but all that being said if you plug super low impedance headphones like the iphone ones and you will hear a noise floor but that is due to the impedance not the audio chip


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 990 gaming had better sound than my CHV-Z's absolutely no background noise at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to doubt the 990 gaming but if you are getting a noticeable noise floor on the CHvFz then it is your cables (or cable routing) or advanced setting mistake
> 
> do not get me wrong the ChvFz ain't no reference audio source , not quite audiophile grade (as a touring roadie I do get to see and use alot of this stuff) its almost powerful enough to be considered
> 
> but the response doesn't get truly flat and there appears to be a certain amount of low end compression that seems to be there for the game audio presence.
> 
> software eq is serviceable if you are using it right (never boost frequencies with a graphic eq) Use the parametric controls in the DTS ultra pc tab
Click to expand...

All I know is that my Xonar audio is WAYYYY better than the audio on the saberkitty haha


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 990 gaming had better sound than my CHV-Z's absolutely no background noise at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to doubt the 990 gaming but if you are getting a noticeable noise floor on the CHvFz then it is your cables (or cable routing) or advanced setting mistake
> 
> do not get me wrong the ChvFz ain't no reference audio source , not quite audiophile grade (as a touring roadie I do get to see and use alot of this stuff) its almost powerful enough to be considered
> 
> but the response doesn't get truly flat and there appears to be a certain amount of low end compression that seems to be there for the game audio presence.
> 
> software eq is serviceable if you are using it right (never boost frequencies with a graphic eq) Use the parametric controls in the DTS ultra pc tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know is that my Xonar audio is WAYYYY better than the audio on the saberkitty haha
Click to expand...

as it should LOL, i didn't think they paid any particularly close attention to the sound on the saberkitty. while teh chvfz audio is based of one of their many xonar models can't for the life of me remember which one they based it off


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Speaking of studio I bought a pair of entry level decent headphones (Gemini h 1000)but I'm looking for a decent program to simulate surround for them I'm currently running Razer synapse but it doesn't reproduce very well...I got spoiled by the good driver included simulation on my gamecom 780...even the corsair 2100s surround was better...any suggestions...I know I need a soundcard buy for not just looking to make something better until then


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 990 gaming had better sound than my CHV-Z's absolutely no background noise at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to doubt the 990 gaming but if you are getting a noticeable noise floor on the CHvFz then it is your cables (or cable routing) or advanced setting mistake
> 
> do not get me wrong the ChvFz ain't no reference audio source , not quite audiophile grade (as a touring roadie I do get to see and use alot of this stuff) its almost powerful enough to be considered
> 
> but the response doesn't get truly flat and there appears to be a certain amount of low end compression that seems to be there for the game audio presence.
> 
> software eq is serviceable if you are using it right (never boost frequencies with a graphic eq) Use the parametric controls in the DTS ultra pc tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know is that my Xonar audio is WAYYYY better than the audio on the saberkitty haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as it should LOL, i didn't think they paid any particularly close attention to the sound on the saberkitty. while teh chvfz audio is based of one of their many xonar models can't for the life of me remember which one they based it off
Click to expand...

Ill try to find it.. however I just got a cheapy for the time being. Hooked up via fiber to my 5.1 receiver

https://www.asus.com/us/Sound-Cards/Xonar_DG/ <-- what I am using

Or maybe the DGX can't remember at the moment


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 990 gaming had better sound than my CHV-Z's absolutely no background noise at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to doubt the 990 gaming but if you are getting a noticeable noise floor on the CHvFz then it is your cables (or cable routing) or advanced setting mistake
> 
> do not get me wrong the ChvFz ain't no reference audio source , not quite audiophile grade (as a touring roadie I do get to see and use alot of this stuff) its almost powerful enough to be considered
> 
> but the response doesn't get truly flat and there appears to be a certain amount of low end compression that seems to be there for the game audio presence.
> 
> software eq is serviceable if you are using it right (never boost frequencies with a graphic eq) Use the parametric controls in the DTS ultra pc tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All I know is that my Xonar audio is WAYYYY better than the audio on the saberkitty haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as it should LOL, i didn't think they paid any particularly close attention to the sound on the saberkitty. while teh chvfz audio is based of one of their many xonar models can't for the life of me remember which one they based it off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill try to find it.. however I just got a cheapy for the time being. Hooked up via fiber to my 5.1 receiver
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Sound-Cards/Xonar_DG/ <-- what I am using
> 
> Or maybe the DGX can't remember at the moment
Click to expand...

dg is 150hom, so i dont think that is the one they based the chvfz sound on

if the output impedance is ~320 ohm then it is likely very similar


----------



## Alastair

So then the question must be asked. Are there decent entry to mid range sound cards out there that are noticeably better than the stock audio? Is there a way to install it not my machine that is currently home to two Fury's? What are the recommended models out there? This has gotten me thinking a bit. If the sabertooth as a rather iffy on board sound I can only imagine that the M5A99FX would be similar. I want to hear for myself. Or wouldn't I notice a difference cause m using pretty basic sound equipment. A GX SW-G2.1 3000 for my 2.1 system and a pretty basic GX Cavimanus headset. I plan to upgrade my headset soon. But gotta get my PSU sorted first.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So then the question must be asked. Are there decent entry to mid range sound cards out there that are noticeably better than the stock audio? Is there a way to install it not my machine that is currently home to two Fury's? What are the recommended models out there? This has gotten me thinking a bit. If the sabertooth as a rather iffy on board sound I can only imagine that the M5A99FX would be similar. I want to hear for myself. Or wouldn't I notice a difference cause m using pretty basic sound equipment. A GX SW-G2.1 3000 for my 2.1 system and a pretty basic GX Cavimanus headset. I plan to upgrade my headset soon. But gotta get my PSU sorted first.


Well I have mine sitting in between my 2 280x's, my onboard went out and noticed that I ended up with better sound quality.. TBH I don't like realtek audio anyway, I only paid like 20 bucks or something for my sound card. It was used and on sale but meh lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

USB dac/amps are also an idea you don't have to do the tradition sound card.

just for options sake, you need to know the impedance of your heard phones to make the best choice.

you want the output impedance to be just slightly higher than the impedance of your headphones to get the best results out of both.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> USB dac/amps are also an idea you don't have to do the tradition sound card.
> 
> just for options sake, you need to know the impedance of your heard phones to make the best choice.
> 
> you want the output impedance to be just slightly higher than the impedance of your headphones to get the best results out of both.


Then what happens when I decide to change headsets?

Anyways. As you know. I had three broken fans. In the bid to save money I tried to source three replacement sharks. But Noone had any blue sharks in stock. They ONLY had the white ones in stock.

So I resorted to desperate measures.

Before.


One of the broken blues. But gives you an idea of the before colour.



During.


After!





Needless to say I am exceedingly impressed with the results thus far!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Needless to say I am exceedingly impressed with the results thus far!


You should be and you should be proud. If you hadn't told me you painted them yourself, i wouldn't have figured it out on my own...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Needless to say I am exceedingly impressed with the results thus far!
> 
> 
> 
> You should be and you should be proud. If you hadn't told me you painted them yourself, i wouldn't have figured it out on my own...
Click to expand...

now I have 6 of these fans. Very excited to see how they will look in my machine.

BTW. I am not Hurricane


----------



## miklkit

I bought my first sound card in 1991 and have always used one ever since. Every so often I plug into the motherboard sound and always go back to a sound card. There is a difference both in sound quality and volume. I'm using a $100USD Creative X-FI and it is noticeably better than the sound in either the GD80 or the Sabertooth. It works in Xfire too as it will fit into any open PCI-E slot and work there.

The biggest issue with sound cards when I was shopping was drivers, but that seems to be corrected now.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

LOL I had to share this with you guys. Want to know why I'll never buy MSI again? Check this out. So I had to contact them because I had misplaced my original receipt and I wanted to know if they'd still let me RMA the board. This is what I wrote:
Quote:


> "Firstly I'm having unusual overheating issues even at stock clocks, I decided to update the BIOS to version 1.4 via the BIOS FLASH UTILITY using a USB because I don't trust doing BIOS updates within the Windows environment for obvious reasons. Everything seemed to go well until it hit 97% and my PC suddenly shut down and restarted. I thought nothing of it at first assuming it was part of the process but started to realize something was wrong after I didn't get an image on screen. I reset the CMOS many different ways with no luck, no matter what I do I cannot get any image on screen. I've since tested all other components and all are working normally and I even went as far as to try it with nothing connected except the bare minimum to unequivocally rule out faulty components but still no luck. Now I have since contacted NCIX about an exchange through them but unfortunately I misplaced the receipt and I don't know if they'll do an exhange. Can I still RMA to MSI? Please advise. Thank you very much for your time."


Pretty straight forward right? I gave them detailed information, here's their response;
Quote:


> "Dear Audrey, Please kindly update system to latest BIOS version 1.4. then clear CMOS and retest. https://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/990FXA-GAMING.html#down-bios"












Really MSI?

So I respond;
Quote:


> "Did you even read the entire message? I was attempting to update the BIOS to version 1.4 VIA USB in the BIOS using the flash utility. It was working fine until 97% when the system suddenly shut off and when it restarted there's no image on screen. I reset the BIOS using a jumper, pulling the battery out etc. Nothing, the board powers on but no matter what I do I get no image. It's NOT a VGA issue as I'm using the same components right now to right this message. So obviously I can't update anything if I still can't get an image. So I would need to RMA the board."


They respond:
Quote:


> "Audrey, You have to remove and strip the system down to minimum components and try to clear CMOS with the battery? Thank you."



















At this point I lost it, I mean how dense can a department be? Once I managed to exchange the mobo for the Asus I decided to respond:
Quote:


> "As I mentioned twice already I tried clearing the CMOS in a myriad of ways. To be honest it's now a moot point, because quite frankly after this experience I have since RMA'd the board back to NCIX. I have taken the time to write your head office to bring to their attention the absolutely terrible service I've received. FYI I ended up going with Asus as I should have from the beginning and I will never look back. Shame on you MSI Tech Support for treating one of your valued customers like a number. May I suggest in the future that you at least ATTEMPT to fully READ and COMPREHEND what is being conveyed to you. Good day."


I'm shocked how inept these people were, this experience has soured me to anything MSI ever again.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> USB dac/amps are also an idea you don't have to do the tradition sound card.
> 
> just for options sake, you need to know the impedance of your heard phones to make the best choice.
> 
> you want the output impedance to be just slightly higher than the impedance of your headphones to get the best results out of both.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what happens when I decide to change headsets?
Click to expand...

depends on the impedance change of the headset, it gets complicated as all frequencies are not treated and react the same.

but as a general rule, low end frequencies require more power to drive than mid range or high end frequencies so this will be the most obvious thing that will change if you go from high impedance phones to low impedance phones the bass frequency range "pump" like its jumping out of your headset is littlerally that.

ever see those videos of massive speakers near pop out of their cage due to sound pressure?that is literally what 99% of ear buds do when they are plugged int anything greater than an ipod. plug in iphone headset to a motherboard with greater than 4x the impedance will result in this and then a gaming head set (which is normally 1.2x-1.7x the impedance) to a more higher grade audio solution

for reference iphone/ipod headphones range from 19ohm - 24ohm impedance, considering the low impedance these devices spit out it works fine for them.

plug a high quality 90ohm + impedance into these sources and it just won't drive them.

there are ways of manipulation all this with software but its only an approximation and doesn't really do a good job.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

I get this today! LMAO!
Quote:


> "Audrey, Sorry to hear you feel this way, we just wanted to go through all possible troubleshoots since other reason can be the cause of the issue. The last thing we know customer want to do is send in any product for RMA services. However in your case sound like you have gone through all possible troubleshoot steps possible, we will issue RMA to have the motherboard come in for services. please stay tune for the RMA number and instructions."


REALLY MSI!? REALLY!? haahahahahahahahaa This was AFTER I told them I already returned it for the Asus. What a bunch of tards.


----------



## umeng2002

I use to get all MSI mobos, until, as I mentioned, I blew the Vregs in my 790FX-GD70 and went with the "Tuf" Sabertooth design. When overclocking and going beyond designed power thresholds, the power delivery components and deisgn are crucial to longevity, stability, etc. My rev 1 Sabertooth as seen my 955 maxed out, my 1090T Thulban maxed out, and my FX near-maxed out.

Also, with computer audio, once you go external DAC, you don't go back.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree, but she had the 990 gaming ( 970 is quite a bit different if you look closely) and managed 4.6ghz on it with the original bios that didn't support the 220watt chips and a much poorer psu.
> 
> On the cooling she has, there wouldn't be much difference between the 2 but the 990 gaming has some features that the asus does not. USB 3.1, killer NIC and arguably the best onboard sound I've used.
> 
> 
> 
> No argument here! I loooooved the sound chip, according to my RESEARCH (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it was actually a separate part of the board to help eliminate noise. I have to say hooked up to my home theater and it was amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I am no audiophile. But I reckon the sound on the Asus is pretty good. Maybe I'll change my tune when I hear something different though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 990 gaming had better sound than my CHV-Z's absolutely no background noise at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not to doubt the 990 gaming but if you are getting a noticeable noise floor on the CHvFz then it is your cables (or cable routing) or advanced setting mistake
> 
> do not get me wrong the ChvFz ain't no reference audio source , not quite audiophile grade (as a touring roadie I do get to see and use alot of this stuff) its almost powerful enough to be considered
> 
> but the response doesn't get truly flat and there appears to be a certain amount of low end compression that seems to be there for the game audio presence.
> 
> software eq is serviceable if you are using it right (never boost frequencies with a graphic eq) Use the parametric controls in the DTS ultra pc tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but all that being said if you plug super low impedance headphones like the iphone ones and you will hear a noise floor but that is due to the impedance not the audio chip
Click to expand...

When using the same headphones, speakers etc. the difference is noticeable. My Mpower Z87 board has a similar setup and it is also very good. Those 2 boards are head and shoulders above the others I own as far as onboard sound is concerned.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> now I have 6 of these fans. Very excited to see how they will look in my machine.
> 
> BTW. I am not Hurricane


Sorry, i corrected it. I don't know why it quoted with Hurricane name, but i guess it's my browser... Sometimes too many privacy precautions produce odd results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I bought my first sound card in 1991 and have always used one ever since. Every so often I plug into the motherboard sound and always go back to a sound card. There is a difference both in sound quality and volume. I'm using a $100USD Creative X-FI and it is noticeably better than the sound in either the GD80 or the Sabertooth. It works in Xfire too as it will fit into any open PCI-E slot and work there.
> 
> The biggest issue with sound cards when I was shopping was drivers, but that seems to be corrected now.


I really don't know what to think about this audio thing... I even did hearing tests to verify my hearing is good and it seems it's working fine. But i just can't specify what's "better sound". I 've bought some years ago a Xonar DG, because it has headphone amplifier and "Dolby headphone". Since i use headphones and i also usually encode audio in AC3 Dolbly, i thought "this is ideal". Turned out the interface was too complicated for me and the dolby headphone was too "fake". I had to disable it. The sound was louder and at first i thought i liked it. At some point i went back to onboard and i thought i liked that too.







At the end, i realize that they sound "different", but i can't say "i miss that". So i dropped the ASUS and the weird program interface. And not buying a seperate audio card again. But, i am thinking in spring maybe, to install the Biostar TA970 plus instead of the Giga UD3P, to see if i will notice a difference with the "dedicated audio area" thing...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> LOL I had to share this with you guys. Want to know why I'll never buy MSI again? Check this out. So I had to contact them because I had misplaced my original receipt and I wanted to know if they'd still let me RMA the board. This is what I wrote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Firstly I'm having unusual overheating issues even at stock clocks, I decided to update the BIOS to version 1.4 via the BIOS FLASH UTILITY using a USB because I don't trust doing BIOS updates within the Windows environment for obvious reasons. Everything seemed to go well until it hit 97% and my PC suddenly shut down and restarted. I thought nothing of it at first assuming it was part of the process but started to realize something was wrong after I didn't get an image on screen. I reset the CMOS many different ways with no luck, no matter what I do I cannot get any image on screen. I've since tested all other components and all are working normally and I even went as far as to try it with nothing connected except the bare minimum to unequivocally rule out faulty components but still no luck. Now I have since contacted NCIX about an exchange through them but unfortunately I misplaced the receipt and I don't know if they'll do an exhange. Can I still RMA to MSI? Please advise. Thank you very much for your time."
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty straight forward right? I gave them detailed information, here's their response;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dear Audrey, Please kindly update system to latest BIOS version 1.4. then clear CMOS and retest. https://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/990FXA-GAMING.html#down-bios"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really MSI?
> 
> So I respond;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you even read the entire message? I was attempting to update the BIOS to version 1.4 VIA USB in the BIOS using the flash utility. It was working fine until 97% when the system suddenly shut off and when it restarted there's no image on screen. I reset the BIOS using a jumper, pulling the battery out etc. Nothing, the board powers on but no matter what I do I get no image. It's NOT a VGA issue as I'm using the same components right now to right this message. So obviously I can't update anything if I still can't get an image. So I would need to RMA the board."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They respond:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Audrey, You have to remove and strip the system down to minimum components and try to clear CMOS with the battery? Thank you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I lost it, I mean how dense can a department be? Once I managed to exchange the mobo for the Asus I decided to respond:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "As I mentioned twice already I tried clearing the CMOS in a myriad of ways. To be honest it's now a moot point, because quite frankly after this experience I have since RMA'd the board back to NCIX. I have taken the time to write your head office to bring to their attention the absolutely terrible service I've received. FYI I ended up going with Asus as I should have from the beginning and I will never look back. Shame on you MSI Tech Support for treating one of your valued customers like a number. May I suggest in the future that you at least ATTEMPT to fully READ and COMPREHEND what is being conveyed to you. Good day."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shocked how inept these people were, this experience has soured me to anything MSI ever again.
Click to expand...

Better hope you never have to deal with Asus, it took over a month for them to ok an RMA . I've RMA'd 2 MSI boards out of over 100 I've bought, both RMA's were approved by the next morning after the request and 10 days later , I had another board from them , no issues with either one. With Asus, I've had to send one back that was DOA and RMA another 2 times .... This is out of the 3 CHV-Z's I have purchased.


----------



## umeng2002

When using the same DAC, and even in normal stereo mode, my SBz's optical output sounded more clear than using the optical output on my Sabertooth mobo. IDK, it should sound the same, but it didn't.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sorry, i corrected it. I don't know why it quoted with Hurricane name, but i guess it's my browser... Sometimes too many privacy precautions produce odd results.
> I really don't know what to think about this audio thing... I even did hearing tests to verify my hearing is good and it seems it's working fine. But i just can't specify what's "better sound". I 've bought some years ago a Xonar DG, because it has headphone amplifier and "Dolby headphone". Since i use headphones and i also usually encode audio in AC3 Dolbly, i thought "this is ideal". Turned out the interface was too complicated for me and the dolby headphone was too "fake". I had to disable it. The sound was louder and at first i thought i liked it. At some point i went back to onboard and i thought i liked that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end, i realize that they sound "different", but i can't say "i miss that". So i dropped the ASUS and the weird program interface. And not buying a seperate audio card again. But, i am thinking in spring maybe, to install the Biostar TA970 plus instead of the Giga UD3P, to see if i will notice a difference with the "dedicated audio area" thing...


For me the onboard sound is too weak so I have to run it at 100% volume and this introduces distortions. With the X-FI I run it at 50% and get sharp sounds. Plus it just sounds much fuller. It emphasizes the bass too much so I turn that down to 20% for balance.

The difference is that when listening to music the changes are so large that it is like listening to the same music from two different groups.

My RMA experiences with MSI have been stellar. They can be a little slow responding to emails but once things are rolling they have been great.


----------



## Kalistoval

My DAC is the best thing since pancakes. HAHA HA MSI smh.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I had to share this with you guys. Want to know why I'll never buy MSI again? Check this out. So I had to contact them because I had misplaced my original receipt and I wanted to know if they'd still let me RMA the board. This is what I wrote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Firstly I'm having unusual overheating issues even at stock clocks, I decided to update the BIOS to version 1.4 via the BIOS FLASH UTILITY using a USB because I don't trust doing BIOS updates within the Windows environment for obvious reasons. Everything seemed to go well until it hit 97% and my PC suddenly shut down and restarted. I thought nothing of it at first assuming it was part of the process but started to realize something was wrong after I didn't get an image on screen. I reset the CMOS many different ways with no luck, no matter what I do I cannot get any image on screen. I've since tested all other components and all are working normally and I even went as far as to try it with nothing connected except the bare minimum to unequivocally rule out faulty components but still no luck. Now I have since contacted NCIX about an exchange through them but unfortunately I misplaced the receipt and I don't know if they'll do an exhange. Can I still RMA to MSI? Please advise. Thank you very much for your time."
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty straight forward right? I gave them detailed information, here's their response;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dear Audrey, Please kindly update system to latest BIOS version 1.4. then clear CMOS and retest. https://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/990FXA-GAMING.html#down-bios"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really MSI?
> 
> So I respond;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you even read the entire message? I was attempting to update the BIOS to version 1.4 VIA USB in the BIOS using the flash utility. It was working fine until 97% when the system suddenly shut off and when it restarted there's no image on screen. I reset the BIOS using a jumper, pulling the battery out etc. Nothing, the board powers on but no matter what I do I get no image. It's NOT a VGA issue as I'm using the same components right now to right this message. So obviously I can't update anything if I still can't get an image. So I would need to RMA the board."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They respond:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Audrey, You have to remove and strip the system down to minimum components and try to clear CMOS with the battery? Thank you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I lost it, I mean how dense can a department be? Once I managed to exchange the mobo for the Asus I decided to respond:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "As I mentioned twice already I tried clearing the CMOS in a myriad of ways. To be honest it's now a moot point, because quite frankly after this experience I have since RMA'd the board back to NCIX. I have taken the time to write your head office to bring to their attention the absolutely terrible service I've received. FYI I ended up going with Asus as I should have from the beginning and I will never look back. Shame on you MSI Tech Support for treating one of your valued customers like a number. May I suggest in the future that you at least ATTEMPT to fully READ and COMPREHEND what is being conveyed to you. Good day."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shocked how inept these people were, this experience has soured me to anything MSI ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better hope you never have to deal with Asus, it took over a month for them to ok an RMA . I've RMA'd 2 MSI boards out of over 100 I've bought, both RMA's were approved by the next morning after the request and 10 days later , I had another board from them , no issues with either one. With Asus, I've had to send one back that was DOA and RMA another 2 times .... This is out of the 3 CHV-Z's I have purchased.
Click to expand...

Actually, Her Asus experience should mirror mine. RMA service in that area is Walk-in Only to an Asus franchise building in Markham techs central

walk in with faulty part, receive and email or call (your choice) a week later for pick up, or if the part in question is covered under VIP services they send it by UPS or whatever at no charge.(this has to be set up when you drop of the part in question)

with ROG products they normally have a 48hr turn around here. apparently they have a ROG specific department there


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> LOL I had to share this with you guys. Want to know why I'll never buy MSI again? Check this out. So I had to contact them because I had misplaced my original receipt and I wanted to know if they'd still let me RMA the board. This is what I wrote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Firstly I'm having unusual overheating issues even at stock clocks, I decided to update the BIOS to version 1.4 via the BIOS FLASH UTILITY using a USB because I don't trust doing BIOS updates within the Windows environment for obvious reasons. Everything seemed to go well until it hit 97% and my PC suddenly shut down and restarted. I thought nothing of it at first assuming it was part of the process but started to realize something was wrong after I didn't get an image on screen. I reset the CMOS many different ways with no luck, no matter what I do I cannot get any image on screen. I've since tested all other components and all are working normally and I even went as far as to try it with nothing connected except the bare minimum to unequivocally rule out faulty components but still no luck. Now I have since contacted NCIX about an exchange through them but unfortunately I misplaced the receipt and I don't know if they'll do an exhange. Can I still RMA to MSI? Please advise. Thank you very much for your time."
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty straight forward right? I gave them detailed information, here's their response;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dear Audrey, Please kindly update system to latest BIOS version 1.4. then clear CMOS and retest. https://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/support/990FXA-GAMING.html#down-bios"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really MSI?
> 
> So I respond;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you even read the entire message? I was attempting to update the BIOS to version 1.4 VIA USB in the BIOS using the flash utility. It was working fine until 97% when the system suddenly shut off and when it restarted there's no image on screen. I reset the BIOS using a jumper, pulling the battery out etc. Nothing, the board powers on but no matter what I do I get no image. It's NOT a VGA issue as I'm using the same components right now to right this message. So obviously I can't update anything if I still can't get an image. So I would need to RMA the board."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They respond:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Audrey, You have to remove and strip the system down to minimum components and try to clear CMOS with the battery? Thank you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I lost it, I mean how dense can a department be? Once I managed to exchange the mobo for the Asus I decided to respond:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "As I mentioned twice already I tried clearing the CMOS in a myriad of ways. To be honest it's now a moot point, because quite frankly after this experience I have since RMA'd the board back to NCIX. I have taken the time to write your head office to bring to their attention the absolutely terrible service I've received. FYI I ended up going with Asus as I should have from the beginning and I will never look back. Shame on you MSI Tech Support for treating one of your valued customers like a number. May I suggest in the future that you at least ATTEMPT to fully READ and COMPREHEND what is being conveyed to you. Good day."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm shocked how inept these people were, this experience has soured me to anything MSI ever again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better hope you never have to deal with Asus, it took over a month for them to ok an RMA . I've RMA'd 2 MSI boards out of over 100 I've bought, both RMA's were approved by the next morning after the request and 10 days later , I had another board from them , no issues with either one. With Asus, I've had to send one back that was DOA and RMA another 2 times .... This is out of the 3 CHV-Z's I have purchased.
Click to expand...

When I was talking to MSI they where ok.. not super but ok

ASUS.. if you get the american they are GREAT but with slow turnaround.. you call during US off times.. and you get the philipines and they just jerk you around


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> When I was talking to MSI they where ok.. not super but ok
> 
> ASUS.. if you get the american they are GREAT but with slow turnaround.. you call during US off times.. and you get the philipines and they just jerk you around


the call centres in general anywhere near peak times is just a pure waste of time.

hehehe, the location I'm speaking on keeps changing their phone number apparently due to the mass majority of people doesn't realize that the phone number that can be dug up on-line is for business communications (on asus's website it states walk-in only and give you a number to the call centre, which is silly because the call centres deny any knowledge of a walk-in only centre{as most centres are in the US as afaik there are none in the states})

like if i'm bringing in my Swift again, I wanna make sure the ROG monitor guy is present that week and not off at headquarters in Taipei. But alas apparently VIP service doesn't cover finding out weather the person working on your unit is actually present... ohwell.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> When I was talking to MSI they where ok.. not super but ok
> 
> ASUS.. if you get the american they are GREAT but with slow turnaround.. you call during US off times.. and you get the philipines and they just jerk you around
> 
> 
> 
> the call centres in general anywhere near peak times is just a pure waste of time.
> 
> hehehe, the location I'm speaking on keeps changing their phone number apparently due to the mass majority of people doesn't realize that the phone number that can be dug up on-line is for business communications (on asus's website it states walk-in only and give you a number to the call centre, which is silly because the call centres deny any knowledge of a walk-in only centre{as most centres are in the US as afaik there are none in the states})
> 
> like if i'm bringing in my Swift again, I wanna make sure the ROG monitor guy is present that week and not off at headquarters in Taipei. But alas apparently VIP service doesn't cover finding out weather the person working on your unit is actually present... ohwell.
Click to expand...

I always wondered if I could find a walk in service center.. lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> When I was talking to MSI they where ok.. not super but ok
> 
> ASUS.. if you get the american they are GREAT but with slow turnaround.. you call during US off times.. and you get the philipines and they just jerk you around
> 
> 
> 
> the call centres in general anywhere near peak times is just a pure waste of time.
> 
> hehehe, the location I'm speaking on keeps changing their phone number apparently due to the mass majority of people doesn't realize that the phone number that can be dug up on-line is for business communications (on asus's website it states walk-in only and give you a number to the call centre, which is silly because the call centres deny any knowledge of a walk-in only centre{as most centres are in the US as afaik there are none in the states})
> 
> like if i'm bringing in my Swift again, I wanna make sure the ROG monitor guy is present that week and not off at headquarters in Taipei. But alas apparently VIP service doesn't cover finding out weather the person working on your unit is actually present... ohwell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wondered if I could find a walk in service center.. lol
Click to expand...

only one listed on the asus website. so i would assume you'd have to go to a specific area to find it







specifically across the boarder


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Actually, Her Asus experience should mirror mine. RMA service in that area is Walk-in Only to an Asus franchise building in Markham techs central
> 
> walk in with faulty part, receive and email or call (your choice) a week later for pick up, or if the part in question is covered under VIP services they send it by UPS or whatever at no charge.(this has to be set up when you drop of the part in question)
> 
> with ROG products they normally have a 48hr turn around here. apparently they have a ROG specific department there


I've had no issues with Asus in Markham or NCIX for that matter. I've been lucky I guess because I've heard the horror stories. lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depends on the impedance change of the headset, it gets complicated as all frequencies are not treated and react the same.
> 
> but as a general rule, low end frequencies require more power to drive than mid range or high end frequencies so this will be the most obvious thing that will change if you go from high impedance phones to low impedance phones the bass frequency range "pump" like its jumping out of your headset is littlerally that.
> 
> ever see those videos of massive speakers near pop out of their cage due to sound pressure?that is literally what 99% of ear buds do when they are plugged int anything greater than an ipod. plug in iphone headset to a motherboard with greater than 4x the impedance will result in this and then a gaming head set (which is normally 1.2x-1.7x the impedance) to a more higher grade audio solution
> 
> for reference iphone/ipod headphones range from 19ohm - 24ohm impedance, considering the low impedance these devices spit out it works fine for them.
> 
> plug a high quality 90ohm + impedance into these sources and it just won't drive them.
> 
> there are ways of manipulation all this with software but its only an approximation and doesn't really do a good job.


Talk about maximum power transfer and impedance matching my friend.










Pro grade headphones naturally have higher impedances due to the fact that they are used with more powerful sources than an Iphone/Cellphone.

Rule of thumb:
Pro-grade headphones will sound weak on
Consumer output devices.

Consumer grade Headphones will poop out when used on professional devices.

Consumer grade headphones have fairly low impedances than pro-grade one.

Pro grade sources can give out higher Audio amplitudes than consumer ones.

Knowing these, you can decide on which type/impedance headphones will suit your need if you know what/which source you will be using it for.

For example:
If you are looking for a heaphone to used with an Iphone/Cellphone - pick the ones with the lowest Impedance / highest sensitivity that you can get and expect the volume to be fairly loud for your needs.

Now if you are dealing with a pro-grade source or an Headphone Jack from a computer that is designed to produce a much higher Volume - laymen's term - a very low impedance speaker or driver will be saturated and may sound like it's going to break at higher Volume.

If we are talking about interfacing a consumer source to a professional device like an amplifier/mixer - things get more noticeable and sound reproduction differences will be more apparent than just dealing with headphones. Topic for another day it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I always wondered if I could find a walk in service center.. lol


Go to the Philippines, I'll point you into the RMA locations. MSI, Intel, AMD, etc. Still yet to find an Asus physical service center though.









Call centers are just always PITA experience.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Talk about maximum power transfer and impedance matching my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro grade headphones naturally have higher impedances due to the fact that they are used with more powerful sources than an Iphone/Cellphone.
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> Pro-grade headphones will sound weak on
> Consumer output devices.
> 
> Consumer grade Headphones will poop out when used on professional devices.
> 
> Consumer grade headphones have fairly low impedances than pro-grade one.
> 
> Pro grade sources can give out higher Audio amplitudes than consumer ones.
> 
> Knowing these, you can decide on which type/impedance headphones will suit your need if you know what/which source you will be using it for.
> 
> For example:
> If you are looking for a heaphone to used with an Iphone/Cellphone - pick the ones with the lowest Impedance / highest sensitivity that you can get and expect the volume to be fairly loud for your needs.
> 
> Now if you are dealing with a pro-grade source or an Headphone Jack from a computer that is designed to produce a much higher Volume - laymen's term - a very low impedance speaker or driver will be saturated and may sound like it's going to break at higher Volume.
> 
> If we are talking about interfacing a consumer source to a professional device like an amplifier/mixer - things get more noticeable and sound reproduction differences will be more apparent than just dealing with headphones. Topic for another day it seems.
> Go to the Philippines, I'll point you into the RMA locations. MSI, Intel, AMD, etc. Still yet to find an Asus physical service center though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call centers are just always PITA experience.


Couldn't you be our personal RMA runner, like we send you are all our busted up hardware and you can rma it for us in person you know without pay.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I always wondered if I could find a walk in service center.. lol


Yea its on south rice blvd, just take a right when you enter the door. =P


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Couldn't you be our personal RMA runner, like we send you are all our busted up hardware and you can rma it for us in person you know without pay.


Our friend hurr is your better bet.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I always wondered if I could find a walk in service center.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yea its on south rice blvd, just take a right when you enter the door. =P
Click to expand...

Say waa? you talking about microcenter right? well if I didn't buy it there.. ummmm that wouldn't work right? lol

its a drive down that way now.. im up in spring and work in the woodlands lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> depends on the impedance change of the headset, it gets complicated as all frequencies are not treated and react the same.
> 
> but as a general rule, low end frequencies require more power to drive than mid range or high end frequencies so this will be the most obvious thing that will change if you go from high impedance phones to low impedance phones the bass frequency range "pump" like its jumping out of your headset is littlerally that.
> 
> ever see those videos of massive speakers near pop out of their cage due to sound pressure?that is literally what 99% of ear buds do when they are plugged int anything greater than an ipod. plug in iphone headset to a motherboard with greater than 4x the impedance will result in this and then a gaming head set (which is normally 1.2x-1.7x the impedance) to a more higher grade audio solution
> 
> for reference iphone/ipod headphones range from 19ohm - 24ohm impedance, considering the low impedance these devices spit out it works fine for them.
> 
> plug a high quality 90ohm + impedance into these sources and it just won't drive them.
> 
> there are ways of manipulation all this with software but its only an approximation and doesn't really do a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about maximum power transfer and impedance matching my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro grade headphones naturally have higher impedances due to the fact that they are used with more powerful sources than an Iphone/Cellphone.
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> Pro-grade headphones will sound weak on
> Consumer output devices.
> 
> Consumer grade Headphones will poop out when used on professional devices.
> 
> Consumer grade headphones have fairly low impedances than pro-grade one.
> 
> Pro grade sources can give out higher Audio amplitudes than consumer ones.
> 
> Knowing these, you can decide on which type/impedance headphones will suit your need if you know what/which source you will be using it for.
> 
> For example:
> If you are looking for a heaphone to used with an Iphone/Cellphone - pick the ones with the lowest Impedance / highest sensitivity that you can get and expect the volume to be fairly loud for your needs.
> 
> Now if you are dealing with a pro-grade source or an Headphone Jack from a computer that is designed to produce a much higher Volume - laymen's term - a very low impedance speaker or driver will be saturated and may sound like it's going to break at higher Volume.
> 
> If we are talking about interfacing a consumer source to a professional device like an amplifier/mixer - things get more noticeable and sound reproduction differences will be more apparent than just dealing with headphones. Topic for another day it seems.
Click to expand...

1. Pro-grade is not the same as Audiophile-grade stuff , this is at-least something pros and audiophiles can agree on.

2. Pro-grade headphones ARE FLAT TOTAL reference with very minor deviation. not something the average consumer wants to hear.(or is trained to hear) normally cannot find these in store and if you can its a very very select few

3. there is some VERY high impedance consumer grade equipment, you just have to know where to look. Just about any 2+ channel audio mixer will have a 90+ ohm out these are 50$ motherboards at a music store.

4. everything can you said can be mitigated by gain structure of of the output, however there is no telling if that it will sound good. (most of the time it wont it just increases the ambient noise floor) this kind of trick works better before the amplification aspect.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Say waa? you talking about microcenter right? well if I didn't buy it there.. ummmm that wouldn't work right? lol
> 
> its a drive down that way now.. im up in spring and work in the woodlands lol


Depends on if you bought it at 1 Microcenter, 3 frys, 1 Directron or 1 Altex. either way worth the return & warranty policies they trump rma's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Say waa? you talking about microcenter right? well if I didn't buy it there.. ummmm that wouldn't work right? lol
> 
> its a drive down that way now.. im up in spring and work in the woodlands lol
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if you bought it at 1 Microcenter, 3 frys, 1 Directron or 1 Altex. either way worth the return & warranty policies they trump rma's.
Click to expand...

yeah directron isnt as good as it used to be.. and frys well they are ok.. hadnt look at altex

Those prices at Altex are rediculous.. $50 price hike ouch


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> yeah directron isnt as good as it used to be.. and frys well they are ok.. hadnt look at altex
> 
> Those prices at Altex are rediculous.. $50 price hike ouch
> 
> Directron.......................................


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out what I should go with for custom water-cooling. Any recommendations?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out what I should go with for custom water-cooling. Any recommendations?


Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool


It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.
Click to expand...

ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com

XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those

things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound

you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.

I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD


Yeah I watched the videos in YouTube from JaysTwoCents and that's similar to what he says. I may just do that, I like the idea of a kit that I can expand, then I can play with colours.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I watched the videos in YouTube from JaysTwoCents and that's similar to what he says. I may just do that, I like the idea of a kit that I can expand, then I can play with colours.
Click to expand...

there are starter kits from XSPC and Alphacool and EK so also look at that as well. It gives you all of the basics and then you can choose tubing and go from there. I ended up going with a larger tubing and Monsoon compression fittings Here if you go xspc they give you crappy plastic ones that I just don't like.. and are a pain to work with.

My best bet is go with something that is going to get you the basics.. 240 minimum rad space, 2 fans, cpu block, and a resevor, then select your tubing size that you want and match the fittings size to the tubing.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I watched the videos in YouTube from JaysTwoCents and that's similar to what he says. I may just do that, I like the idea of a kit that I can expand, then I can play with colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are starter kits from XSPC and Alphacool and EK so also look at that as well. It gives you all of the basics and then you can choose tubing and go from there. I ended up going with a larger tubing and Monsoon compression fittings Here if you go xspc they give you crappy plastic ones that I just don't like.. and are a pain to work with.
> 
> My best bet is go with something that is going to get you the basics.. 240 minimum rad space, 2 fans, cpu block, and a resevor, then select your tubing size that you want and match the fittings size to the tubing.
Click to expand...

Thats all I did, went with the cheapest XSPC starter kit, changed the tubing to some Primochill Advanced LRT and added another 240 rad.

I'm thinking about tearing it out and going back to an AIO tbh though, there are some really good ones on the market (not US market obviously......thanks Asetek) and they'll do me for a while


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.


Dazmode does EK
https://www.dazmode.com/store/category/amd/


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
Click to expand...

big no no to Frozen CPU, google the snafu that went down.. basically only way to order from them right now is to call and have item numbers and hope stuff shows up. they lost their merchant account and can no longer deal with orders on the web page.

performancePC or NCix should be able to order you just about anything


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big no no to Frozen CPU, google the snafu that went down.. basically only way to order from them right now is to call and have item numbers and hope stuff shows up. they lost their merchant account and can no longer deal with orders on the web page.
> 
> performancePC or NCix should be able to order you just about anything
Click to expand...

I thought all of that was resolved


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big no no to Frozen CPU, google the snafu that went down.. basically only way to order from them right now is to call and have item numbers and hope stuff shows up. they lost their merchant account and can no longer deal with orders on the web page.
> 
> performancePC or NCix should be able to order you just about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought all of that was resolved
Click to expand...

Kind of......

From their page:
Quote:


> January 18, 2016
> Sorry, Site undergoing maintenance, no checkout button available. Please call in order between 11am-7pm EST, Thank You
> 
> Thank you for choosing FrozenCPU and for the opportunity to bring you the best quality products in the business.
> We are now accepting all major credit cards. Call in for orders and we will try our best to have your package on its way in the next 24 hours, email for orders as well at [email protected] and we will try to have it packaged and shipped in the next 48 hours. Please have your part number listed and ready before calling. 1-877-243-8266 (Toll Free) or 585-218-0120 (Local) 585-218-0123 or 585-218-0124. Line might be busy due to high call volume. Again, thank you for your business and if you have any questions regarding previous orders please feel free to contact [email protected] Mark Friga Jr.


Sauce: http://www.frozencpu.com/news.html

Log story short is i wouldn't go all out and spend hundreds of $'s there after everything that happened but for small orders that i couldn't get elsewhere?

Maybe.....

EDIT: Turns out ex-employees of FCPU went into business for themselves: http://modmymods.com/
might be worth giving them a shot?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big no no to Frozen CPU, google the snafu that went down.. basically only way to order from them right now is to call and have item numbers and hope stuff shows up. they lost their merchant account and can no longer deal with orders on the web page.
> 
> performancePC or NCix should be able to order you just about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought all of that was resolved
Click to expand...

i've seen nothing to support it, i've seen them re-hire some people only to have another "incident" less than a year later


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> big no no to Frozen CPU, google the snafu that went down.. basically only way to order from them right now is to call and have item numbers and hope stuff shows up. they lost their merchant account and can no longer deal with orders on the web page.
> 
> performancePC or NCix should be able to order you just about anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought all of that was resolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of......
> 
> From their page:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> January 18, 2016
> Sorry, Site undergoing maintenance, no checkout button available. Please call in order between 11am-7pm EST, Thank You
> 
> Thank you for choosing FrozenCPU and for the opportunity to bring you the best quality products in the business.
> We are now accepting all major credit cards. Call in for orders and we will try our best to have your package on its way in the next 24 hours, email for orders as well at [email protected] and we will try to have it packaged and shipped in the next 48 hours. Please have your part number listed and ready before calling. 1-877-243-8266 (Toll Free) or 585-218-0120 (Local) 585-218-0123 or 585-218-0124. Line might be busy due to high call volume. Again, thank you for your business and if you have any questions regarding previous orders please feel free to contact [email protected] Mark Friga Jr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sauce: http://www.frozencpu.com/news.html
> 
> Log story short is i wouldn't go all out and spend hundreds of $'s there after everything that happened but for small orders that i couldn't get elsewhere?
> 
> Maybe.....
> 
> EDIT: Turns out ex-employees of FCPU went into business for themselves: http://modmymods.com/
> might be worth giving them a shot?
Click to expand...

Yeah, i followed the creation of modmymods since it started..


----------



## mus1mus

EK Predator kit. If you have a compatible GPU, you can't go wrong with iy. Just be aware of the revision as EK recalled past revisions due to some issues.

Now, if you are in it for the fun, and willing to spend the $$, here are the basics so you wont waste much of the components a starter kit provides. Spec'ing out the components one by one is an expensive road but is a sure fire way of making your loop a decent one.

CPU Block - your choice

Pump - D5 or DDC depends on your RES choice

Reservoir - depends on your liking, you can either go for a Bay Reservoir with a corresponding Pump support (bleeding and filling will always be a PITA! though) or a cylindrical res - just figure out the pump support or you can run it in a standalone manner, and you're good.

Tubing - solid/rigid tubing arguably is the easier path nowadays due to it's advantages over soft tubing. PETG for starters.

Fittings - depends on your Tubing size. You concern has to consider inner and outer diameters for soft tubing. While uou only need to buy a corresponding outer diameter if going rigid.

Rads - your case dictates how long and thick you can put inside it. Choices are 120,240,360,480 or 140,280,420,560 for the length and thickness from 25,35,45,63,80. all in millimeters. Blackice rads arguably has the best combinations of performance, finish quality, cleanest internals.

Fans - will be matter of preference. If you have enough rad space, fans performance won't matter much.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I wouldn't suggest PETG or acrylic for a first loop build. this is a recipe for frustration.


----------



## Mega Man

i leave for a few days and 650 posts !! dear god, and so much misinformation

wall o text warnings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well at least you know you have all the static pressure you need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True,true but I can't get 5.2 IBT stable and I bet I've got more fans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come now! Surely I have you beat at this! I have 15.
> 
> Edited! I can haz 15 fans!
Click to expand...

do you really want me to count my fans >?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do you still have the stock heatsink that came with your 8320. The 70mm fan that comes with that heatsink is the fan I have personally used to cool down the VRM heatsink. It makes a good choice.
> 
> From your BIOS caps this is what I recommend to change.
> CPU current capacity to 140%.
> CPU Phase Control to Manual and then manually adjust to Ultra Fast setting.
> CPU Power Duty Control to Extreme
> CPU Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control to Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control to 151
> DRAM Current Capability to 130%
> DRAM Voltage frequency to 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control to Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> why would u put current cap to 140% for such a low overclock, i dont understand that
> 
> power duty control to extreme is a bit high too
> 
> sorry for doubting you but those settings u put i used to go at 5ghz
Click to expand...

it doesnt hurt,

current capability is just that if your system doesnt need more amps, you dont get any more
it just allows you to have more current _if needed_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No point in increasing the voltage of the NB, leave it to stock (1.1V). Increasing it will just make it run (even) hotter.


well, almost every oc guide for any vishera recommends it, as well as my experience and COUNTLESS others from this forum, it does help, i have adj JUST the nb and it stabilized my oc,
and considering most anyone who recommends it tells people to make sure there is some cooling on i t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Is this okay?
> 
> 
> 
> My temp doesn't seem to be improved much. What should I be at?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you disable the EC sensor from HWINFO64? It can cause lots of issues if you monitor that sensor.. its on the board but it doesn't like to be monitored for some reason so i would highly suggest you to disable this from monitoring.
> 
> You can do this by opening HWINFO64, select settings, safety, and uncheck EC support.
Click to expand...

no it doesnt, EC can affect Benchmarks but in all the time i have used asus, which is extensive never had any issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Wait till you realize it unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the Intel vs AMD debate. lol My Husband is an Intel guy but loves AMD too, we can co-exist I tell ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can. In fact you will find most of the main users in this thread have builds from other camps. Mus1mus has a 5820K system into I am correct, MegaMan has a 4790K system also IIRC and Cssorkinman has played with more Intel and AMD chips that you can shake a stick at.
Click to expand...

excuse me, i had the 3930k far longer then the 4970k !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Gertruude is a girl?
> 
> 
> 
> gertruude can be anything u want her to be big boy
Click to expand...

it is true, just ask his her wife on who wears the pants !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> That voltage won't kill them over time?
> 
> 
> 
> No I do believe Rams can go up to 1.72v anyone is welcome to correct me on this. but at 1.65v nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deadlyg33k will be interested in this too. But JDEC states that DDR3 must be able to withstand 1.975V before IMMEDIATELY incurring permanent damage. I run my Corsair Vengeance 2133 cl11's at 2000MHz at 9-9-10-24 with 1.8V. Unfortunately it needed that extra voltage for those clocks because 4 sticks of ram is far more stressful on the IMG than two sticks of ram.
Click to expand...

fixed for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Well TBH what you have right now is just fine.. if you want to put a GPU under water too then custom would help but that means GP
> U block etc etc.. if you just want to play with water then how much you looking to spend and what do you want to cool
> 
> 
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
Click to expand...

i love swftech, but there are alot of stuff that is good, just depends on needs, my best advice is get what appeals to your taste
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> ok im not too sure what you can get from the us to canada with customs n stuff or rather the delay, but 2 sites are modmymods.com and frozencpu.com
> 
> XSPC Raystorm kit is what I started with.. if you can go with the d5 pumps over the x20.. they kinda suck
> EK blocks are good and so are swiftech. Swiftteck also has all in ones that are expandable. @Mega Man is a big proponent of those
> 
> things to look at. If you get a rad then look at fin count.. higher count means you will need to have higher static pressure.. also depends on the sound
> 
> you are wanting to look into rad siz/fin count performance then fans you would need to cool the rad down which includess static pressure and sound
> pumps you want a good flow rate and a block that matches. you are looking at tubing size and fittings that will give you good current.
> 
> I started with a cheap kit and expanded on it. The Raystorm block does pretty well now its about in the middle of the pack as far as performance. My fans are on the weaker side cause I cheaped out but are still in the middle of the pack. My overall system cost me around 250 USD
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I watched the videos in YouTube from JaysTwoCents and that's similar to what he says. I may just do that, I like the idea of a kit that I can expand, then I can play with colours.
Click to expand...

just a fyi he likes to use false info in his vids

dont forget perf pcs !

also highly recommend aquaero !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Yeah, i followed the creation of modmymods since it started..


my complaint, they sell barrow


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i leave for a few days and 650 posts !! dear god, and so much misinformation
> 
> wall o text warnings
> do you really want me to count my fans >?
> 
> it doesnt hurt,
> 
> current capability is just that if your system doesnt need more amps, you dont get any more
> it just allows you to have more current _if needed_
> well, every oc guide for any vishera recommends it, as well as my experience and COUNTLESS others from this forum, it does help, i have adj JUST the nb and it stabilized my oc,
> no it doesnt, EC can affect Benchmarks but in all the time i have used asus, which is extensive never had any issues
> excuse me, i had the 3930k far longer then the 4970k !
> it is true, just ask his her wife on who wears the pants !
> fixed for you
> i love swftech, but there are alot of stuff that is good, just depends on needs, my best advice is get what appeals to your taste
> just a fyi he likes to use false info in his vids
> 
> dont forget perf pcs !
> 
> also highly recommend aquaero !
> my complaint, they sell barrow


Well see the thing is, you would have been here you would have solved all issues just as swift as you just responded.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I wouldn't suggest PETG or acrylic for a first loop build. this is a recipe for frustration.


TBH, sorting out rigid over soft tubing is an easier task.

Looks favor rigid too. And Plasticizer?

Fear of leak is the primary reason people sway away from watercooling. Aside that, it's not rocket science nor as harmful as ISIS kids playing with explosives.









PETG is cheap and easy to work with. Acrylic is on another level. But the idea is, you will end up with a better loop.

I didn't say no to soft tubing did I?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I wouldn't suggest PETG or acrylic for a first loop build. this is a recipe for frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, sorting out rigid over soft tubing is an easier task.
> 
> Looks favor rigid too. And Plasticizer?
> 
> Fear of leak is the primary reason people sway away from watercooling. Aside that, it's not rocket science nor as harmful as ISIS kids playing with explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PETG is cheap and easy to work with. Acrylic is on another level. But the idea is, you will end up with a better loop.
> 
> I didn't say no to soft tubing did I?
Click to expand...

I like soft tubing for the crazy waterslide look lol


----------



## Mega Man

my problem with hard lines is the cost, i know what it costs to make, and i am a cheap bastard !, i am not against people making profit, but i am more for me keeping mine !

dealing with alot, esp with the baby and family health issues - but soon i should have some news, we shall see


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I wouldn't suggest PETG or acrylic for a first loop build. this is a recipe for frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, sorting out rigid over soft tubing is an easier task.
> 
> Looks favor rigid too. And Plasticizer?
> 
> Fear of leak is the primary reason people sway away from watercooling. Aside that, it's not rocket science nor as harmful as ISIS kids playing with explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PETG is cheap and easy to work with. Acrylic is on another level. But the idea is, you will end up with a better loop.
> 
> I didn't say no to soft tubing did I?
Click to expand...

1. unless you are doing pure straight runs no it isn't easier.

2. what is easier to get a kink or a bowe out of , a water hose or a 2x4

3. who cares about Plasticizer when you are learning to build a custom loop. its not like the tubes need to be replaced every week..









4. Its a first time, screw ups are going to happen, Cept when you screw up with rigid you risk starting a fire..

5. rigid Tubing kinks. there does a whole cut that you know either have to salvage without breaking or toss it. soft tubing you can straighten out. not to mention the speed in which you are back to work after rectifying a cutting mistake.

I'm not saying soft tubing is better. but to learn on, also considering that things are going to move. First time go soft tubing, when you've got an idea (and in the case of DG here we are talkin in terms of a few days) she can start planning for something a little more permanent, and very slightly less maintenance heavy.

Plus i don't Trust customs not to shatter them.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I wouldn't suggest PETG or acrylic for a first loop build. this is a recipe for frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, sorting out rigid over soft tubing is an easier task.
> 
> Looks favor rigid too. And Plasticizer?
> 
> Fear of leak is the primary reason people sway away from watercooling. Aside that, it's not rocket science nor as harmful as ISIS kids playing with explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PETG is cheap and easy to work with. Acrylic is on another level. But the idea is, you will end up with a better loop.
> 
> I didn't say no to soft tubing did I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. unless you are doing pure straight runs no it isn't easier.
> 
> 2. what is easier to get a kink or a bowe out of , a water hose or a 2x4
> 
> 3. who cares about Plasticizer when you are learning to build a custom loop. its not like the tubes need to be replaced every week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Its a first time, screw ups are going to happen, Cept when you screw up with rigid you risk starting a fire..
> 
> 5. rigid Tubing kinks. there does a whole cut that you know either have to salvage without breaking or toss it. soft tubing you can straighten out. not to mention the speed in which you are back to work after rectifying a cutting mistake.
> 
> I'm not saying soft tubing is better. but to learn on, also considering that things are going to move. First time go soft tubing, when you've got an idea (and in the case of DG here we are talkin in terms of a few days) she can start planning for something a little more permanent, and very slightly less maintenance heavy.
> 
> Plus i don't Trust customs not to shatter them.
Click to expand...

My custom loop has been doing fine for 2 years and a cleanout with 4 moves and
Jackalope roomies


----------



## mus1mus

The reason I mentioned PETG tbh is due to:

There are three kinds of people who are into watercooling. Those who need the cooling, some flaunts them, and those in between.

But seriously, when you start off soft and realize you fall into the 2nd group of people who wants to show up their watercooling,you will realuze that rigid is the way to. Then your fittings, will be waste investment.









Other than that, I have nothing against soft tubing like you have the cons against rigid.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

mus1mus.. i need to go find me some perspective to smack you with.

you forgot a group.. the experimentation group.

waste of money can also be risked if she cannot manage a pipe bend without a kink. it goes both ways

back to the perspective.

She doesn't need it for the cooling(therefore doesn't need it for performance), I doubt she needs it for the Bling factor.
It is something her Deployed Hubby enjoys that she has taken a liking too.

for soft tubing you need scissors essentially, for hard tubing you need the heat gun, the insert, the saw or pipe cutter, and a de-berrer, and alot more patiences

I'm not knocking rigid tube anyway, my first custom loop will be rigid piping of some kind, but then again i learned pipe bending in school so its not exactly new to me.

as a new person figuring out how to do this, how much tubing do you buy and how much do you over compensate for mistake or accidents?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The reason I mentioned PETG tbh is due to:
> 
> There are three kinds of people who are into watercooling. Those who need the cooling, some flaunts them, and those in between.
> 
> But seriously, when you start off soft and realize you fall into the 2nd group of people who wants to show up their watercooling,you will realuze that rigid is the way to. Then your fittings, will be waste investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I have nothing against soft tubing like you have the cons against rigid.


You know. I feel I fall into the third category. I like to have a good looking but functional loop. But I can't deal with the hassle of rigid tubing. Especially if need to do trouble shooting. And I feel I did pretty good with my first attempt.


And I think my second attempt will be even better. Almost done with it. Just finishing the PSU cover and waiting for a PSU.

I think the key with a soft tubing loop is to make sure you don't have tubes crossing over one another and having lots of bends. You know you want to have nice long runs that just like a rigid loop have either nice straight sections and when it comes to bends nice flowing bends.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mus1mus..
> 
> as a new person figuring out how to do this, how much tubing do you buy and how much do you over compensate for mistake or accidents?


Do you want an honest answer or my opinion?

I still have 5 tubes left of the 10 tubes of 30-inch lengths I bought sometime 2014. That's after a handful of rebuilds.

But to answer your question directly. Give it a tube for bending practice.

PETG is cheaper and more durable than acrylic. You can rebend the thing for several cycles too. I would recommend it for first time benders. Really.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> mus1mus..
> 
> as a new person figuring out how to do this, how much tubing do you buy and how much do you over compensate for mistake or accidents?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want an honest answer or my opinion?
> 
> I still have 5 tubes left of the 10 tubes of 30-inch lengths I bought sometime 2014. That's after a handful of rebuilds.
> 
> But to answer your question directly. Give it a tube for bending practice.
> 
> PETG is cheaper and more durable than acrylic. *You can rebend the thing for several cycles too.* I would recommend it for first time benders. Really.
Click to expand...

there really isn't any debate about PETG vs acrylic unless the slight blue tint irks you

but the re bending, is you are talking about bending back and re-bending a different way or even further the same way is almost asking for trouble.

just due to the Sheer physics involved, the exterior radius will ALWAYS be weakened after one bend.

Petg is denser so the heat doesn't travel so far, so if you meant multiple bend in a small area then ya definitely, those spiral runs everyone drools over are never done with acrylic, well atleast anymore..


----------



## mus1mus

Well, since you havent tried bending and rebending PETG, I have nothing to convince you with.









That's in no way a disrespect by the way.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

My kind of bending


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Double post........my bad

wait!

I can make this relevant somehow.....

Aha!

i did some testing a little while ago with Ram speeds in relation to Firestrike Physics performance and I suppose I'll put it in here










Spoiler: Wall of pics!












Ignore the low Physics score overall, Win 10 seems to be the culprit on my end


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, finally installed my new Gigabyte 990 FX gaming G1 Motherboard
















The installation went flawless and as expected, i am having an better experience with this board than with that Asus board. I still prefer the Asus BIOS over the GIgabyte simply because its easier and IMO better looking.

I haven't test it much yet but i am stable at 4.6 GHz at 1.45 Vcore.

The audio is amazing and is not even comparable to the Sabertooth audio which sounds very very bad. I do like the red LED's on the board that is also matching my GPU colors, i would like it more if it were blue but i guess you cannot have it all.

As for now, i am very pleased with it and the performance is similar compared to the Asus Sabertooth. The Service is also outstanding because i called them about compatibility with my SSD and RAM and after 1 day they checked this and they said that there shouldn't be any issues with this setup.

They also said that if i had any questions conform compatibility i could always call/email them and they will check this! Asus can make an example out of this.

I also have more sensors on the motherboard which i can actually read without any problems. I had some problems reading the EC sensors on the Sabertooth so i am glad this is working well.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, finally installed my new Gigabyte 990 FX gaming G1 Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The installation went flawless and as expected, i am having an better experience with this board than with that Asus board. I still prefer the Asus BIOS over the GIgabyte simply because its easier and IMO better looking.
> 
> I haven't test it much yet but i am stable at 4.6 GHz at 1.45 Vcore.
> 
> The audio is amazing and is not even comparable to the Sabertooth audio which sounds very very bad. I do like the red LED's on the board that is also matching my GPU colors, i would like it more if it were blue but i guess you cannot have it all.
> 
> As for now, i am very pleased with it and the performance is similar compared to the Asus Sabertooth. The Service is also outstanding because i called them about compatibility with my SSD and RAM and after 1 day they checked this and they said that there shouldn't be any issues with this setup.
> 
> They also said that if i had any questions conform compatibility i could always call/email them and they will check this! Asus can make an example out of this.
> 
> I also have more sensors on the motherboard which i can actually read without any problems. I had some problems reading the EC sensors on the Sabertooth so i am glad this is working well.


Asus posts all qvl anyway so that was a non issue, asus support would also give you said info...

In before its venders fault something isnt working

Bet your ssd speeds didn't increase either


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Asus posts all qvl anyway so that was a non issue, asus support would also give you said info...
> 
> In before its venders fault something isnt working
> 
> Bet your ssd speeds didn't increase either


Yes indeed, but the list is very short compared to gigabyte.

I guess it depends on the region, i emailed Asus about RAM compatibility and the problems i had with the EC sensor but i never got an answer back that helped me. They just denied the problem instead of helping..

I have an phone number of an Gigabyte representative in the Netherlands and if there is anything wrong, i can contact him and he is going to answer me.

Of cours i didn't get an performance boost with my SSD, its the same crappy SB950 controller.. BUT i can actually install drivers now and actually do an SSD benchmark..


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Asus posts all qvl anyway so that was a non issue, asus support would also give you said info...
> 
> In before its venders fault something isnt working
> 
> Bet your ssd speeds didn't increase either
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, but the list is very short compared to gigabyte.
> 
> I guess it depends on the region, i emailed Asus about RAM compatibility and the problems i had with the EC sensor but i never got an answer back that helped me. They just denied the problem instead of helping..
> 
> I have an phone number of an Gigabyte representative in the Netherlands and if there is anything wrong, i can contact him and he is going to answer me.
> 
> Of cours i didn't get an performance boost with my SSD, its the same crappy SB950 controller.. BUT i can actually install drivers now and actually do an SSD benchmark..
Click to expand...

Its not the controller sir...

Shoulda called asus.. and the qvl list in the download section is quite big actually.


----------



## mus1mus

Sooo, did you get a boost off that PCIE shielding?









That part made it feel plastic.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sooo, did you get a boost off that PCIE shielding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part made it feel plastic.


I actually like that vendors are doing that now, obviously it's not a big issue if you actually screw the GPU to the case properly but even then it still puts a good amount of stress on the slot.

I don't really like the overall look of that board tbh......looks so......bare, and everytime i see that heatsink my brain just screams UD3!!!!


----------



## Kalistoval

Nice err a a good chunk of people wake.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sooo, did you get a boost off that PCIE shielding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part made it feel plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like that vendors are doing that now, obviously it's not a big issue if you actually screw the GPU to the case properly but even then it still puts a good amount of stress on the slot.
> 
> I don't really like the overall look of that board tbh......looks so......bare, and everytime i see that heatsink my brain just screams UD3!!!!
Click to expand...

This is more general across the industry.. but why do they always always block a pcie 1x with the top pcie 16x when they can just move it down one space... biggest pet peeve ugh..


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually like that vendors are doing that now, obviously it's not a big issue if you actually screw the GPU to the case properly but even then it still puts a good amount of stress on the slot.
> 
> I don't really like the overall look of that board tbh......looks so......bare, and everytime i see that heatsink my brain just screams UD3!!!!


Huh Dont that not no make no sense if the metal supporting the pcie slots are soldered to the pcb on the mobo?.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sooo, did you get a boost off that PCIE shielding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part made it feel plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like that vendors are doing that now, obviously it's not a big issue if you actually screw the GPU to the case properly but even then it still puts a good amount of stress on the slot.
> 
> I don't really like the overall look of that board tbh......looks so......bare, and everytime i see that heatsink my brain just screams UD3!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is more general across the industry.. but why do they always always block a pcie 1x with the top pcie 16x when they can just move it down one space... biggest pet peeve ugh..
Click to expand...

haha, i know what you mean
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually like that vendors are doing that now, obviously it's not a big issue if you actually screw the GPU to the case properly but even then it still puts a good amount of stress on the slot.
> 
> I don't really like the overall look of that board tbh......looks so......bare, and everytime i see that heatsink my brain just screams UD3!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh *Dont that not no make no sense* if the metal supporting the pcie slots are soldered to the pcb on the mobo?.
Click to expand...

ummm....


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, i know what you mean
> ummm....


I wanna compare my system to yours real quick in FS what version did you run and did you run custom settings and if so what did you leave on or off?. I was being a smart'ss about how its suppose to support a card .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, i know what you mean
> ummm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna compare my system to yours real quick in FS what version did you run and did you run custom settings and if so what did you leave on or off?. I was being a smart'ss about how its suppose to support a card .
Click to expand...

Performance > Not Custom > Everything Normal

and fair enough


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Performance > Not Custom > Everything Normal
> 
> and fair enough


Silly question but performance means exactly what I hardly ever use fs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Performance > Not Custom > Everything Normal
> 
> and fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly question but performance means exactly what I hardly ever use fs.
Click to expand...

Basic FS, Not Extreme or Ultra


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Basic FS, Not Extreme or Ultra


No special voodoo magic in crimson/ccc?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Basic FS, Not Extreme or Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> No special voodoo magic in crimson/ccc?
Click to expand...

Nope, just stock, was testing Ram speeds, GPU needed to remain static and stock is easiest for that


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, just stock, was testing Ram speeds, GPU needed to remain static and stock is easiest for that


okay brb 5 mins Had to re run it a bunch of times well no matter how much lipstick you put on a pig its still a pig.



and agin


On the newest crim drivers btw


----------



## Alastair

The March of the Sharks
(Que jaws music)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, finally installed my new Gigabyte 990 FX gaming G1 Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The installation went flawless and as expected, i am having an better experience with this board than with that Asus board. I still prefer the Asus BIOS over the GIgabyte simply because its easier and IMO better looking.
> 
> I haven't test it much yet but i am stable at 4.6 GHz at 1.45 Vcore.
> 
> The audio is amazing and is not even comparable to the Sabertooth audio which sounds very very bad. I do like the red LED's on the board that is also matching my GPU colors, i would like it more if it were blue but i guess you cannot have it all.
> 
> As for now, i am very pleased with it and the performance is similar compared to the Asus Sabertooth. The Service is also outstanding because i called them about compatibility with my SSD and RAM and after 1 day they checked this and they said that there shouldn't be any issues with this setup.
> 
> They also said that if i had any questions conform compatibility i could always call/email them and they will check this! Asus can make an example out of this.
> 
> I also have more sensors on the motherboard which i can actually read without any problems. I had some problems reading the EC sensors on the Sabertooth so i am glad this is working well.


Taking bets on how long before u blow this one up and blame gigabyte


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Taking bets on how long before u blow this one up and blame gigabyte


That will happen the same day when you realize that this actually wasn't my fault


----------



## mus1mus

Expectable. Is it a word?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That will happen the same day when you realize that this actually wasn't my fault


im only teasing you lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Expectable. Is it a word?


The outcome of explosions from hardware is expectable in a hurricane. Yup works for me


----------



## hurricane28

Hmmm... be nice guys


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah.

Let's not instigate bad luck and faulty hardware.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmmm... be nice guys


Wish ya good clocking and plenty volts


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Asus posts all qvl anyway so that was a non issue, asus support would also give you said info...
> 
> In before its venders fault something isnt working
> 
> Bet your ssd speeds didn't increase either
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, but the list is very short compared to gigabyte.
> 
> I guess it depends on the region, i emailed Asus about RAM compatibility and the problems i had with the EC sensor but i never got an answer back that helped me. They just denied the problem instead of helping..
> 
> I have an phone number of an Gigabyte representative in the Netherlands and if there is anything wrong, i can contact him and he is going to answer me.
> 
> Of cours i didn't get an performance boost with my SSD, its the same crappy SB950 controller.. BUT i can actually install drivers now and actually do an SSD benchmark..
Click to expand...

I am sorry but weren't you just complaining about the Asus qvl list being too large?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am sorry but weren't you just complaining about the Asus qvl list being too large?


nah he complained that it had too many unsupported options like the 64gb ram kit


----------



## Derek129

I don't know if this is normal or if I'm just getting lucky here but I decided to bump my fx-8320 up to 4.5ghz today and I'm running it at stock voltages still. I prime 95 blend tested it and small fft tested and after the test are finished I'm getting a max temp of 41 core and 48 socket. I'm using an enermax liqtech 120x aio cooler with phanteks 120mp fans in push/pull. These seems pretty good to me what about you guys?? Just wondering if its normal for this processor.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> I don't know if this is normal or if I'm just getting lucky here but I decided to bump my fx-8320 up to 4.5ghz today and I'm running it at stock voltages still. I prime 95 blend tested it and small fft tested and after the test are finished I'm getting a max temp of 41 core and 48 socket. I'm using an enermax liqtech 120x aio cooler with phanteks 120mp fans in push/pull. These seems pretty good to me what about you guys?? Just wondering if its normal for this processor.


try running ibt avx from first page

that will let u know if u are good or not


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try running ibt avx from first page
> 
> that will let u know if u are good or not


Should I be running that at the standard stress level setting or?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Should I be running that at the standard stress level setting or?


most of us do very high


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try running ibt avx from first page
> 
> that will let u know if u are good or not
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be running that at the standard stress level setting or?
Click to expand...

very high at minimum,


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, just stock, was testing Ram speeds, GPU needed to remain static and stock is easiest for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay brb 5 mins Had to re run it a bunch of times well no matter how much lipstick you put on a pig its still a pig.
> 
> 
> 
> and agin
> 
> 
> On the newest crim drivers btw
Click to expand...

ouch DAT combined.. .

my average run @ 5ghz 2400/2600 2400mem

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7180813


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> most of us do very high


Alright well I got max 48 core and 62 socket with the stress level set at very high. But at the end of the test IBT gave me a critical error saying my system is unstable, yet my pc didn't crash or anything lol. Any insight on this?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Alright well I got max 48 core and 62 socket with the stress level set at very high. But at the end of the test IBT gave me a critical error saying my system is unstable, yet my pc didn't crash or anything lol. Any insight on this?


if it did it at the end then try running with admin

arte u on windows 8?


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if it did it at the end then try running with admin
> 
> arte u on windows 8?


Windows 10 pro


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if it did it at the end then try running with admin
> 
> arte u on windows 8?
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 pro
Click to expand...

you need to run IBT in administrative mode and win 7 compatibility


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you need to run IBT in administrative mode and win 7 compatibility


ninjed lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

OH and post some SS of results we like







around here


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OH and post some SS of results we like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around here


including CPU-Z screenshots and HWinfo or HW Monitor screenshots as well showing us clocks speeds and temperature.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OH and post some SS of results we like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> including CPU-Z screenshots and HWinfo or HW Monitor screenshots as well showing us clocks speeds and temperature.


LOL

u guys will want blood next


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OH and post some SS of results we like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> including CPU-Z screenshots and HWinfo or HW Monitor screenshots as well showing us clocks speeds and temperature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> u guys will want blood next
Click to expand...

nope.. I want more coffee.. I dunno bout you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope.. I want more coffee.. I dunno bout you


i drink too much coffee trying to cut it down lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nope.. I want more coffee.. I dunno bout you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drink too much coffee trying to cut it down lol
Click to expand...

Blasphemy!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Blasphemy!












we bought a coffee machine few weeks ago that does mocha's n cappuchino etc etc

i drink too much lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OH and post some SS of results we like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> including CPU-Z screenshots and HWinfo or HW Monitor screenshots as well showing us clocks speeds and temperature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> u guys will want blood next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope.. I want more coffee.. I dunno bout you
Click to expand...

Tea. I need tea. Otherwise there will be blood.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we bought a coffee machine few weeks ago that does mocha's n cappuchino etc etc
> 
> i drink too much lol


With an Italian Mrs I know there is only one type of coffee...


Strong and black ....crappachino and mock-a is not real coffee


----------



## SuperZan

Thank you all for reminding me to grind another batch. I fear I've more blood than coffee in my veins right now.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ouch DAT combined.. .
> 
> my average run @ 5ghz 2400/2600 2400mem
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7180813


I just need more power, I think I figured my mistake.


----------



## deehoC

Alright I finally got around to running IBT and p95 again and getting various screenshots so hopefully you guys can give me some guidance on where to go from here.



Spoiler: BIOS Screenshots
















Spoiler: Current Overclock 4.5GHz











Spoiler: Latest attempts for 4.6GHz









I've got a 120mm Gelid Slim behind my socket with another 120mm Gelid Wing (not the slim version) blowing air across my VRMs and the highest I've seen was 61c on VCORE-1 and like..42c on VCORE-2. I've noticed I can shave off roughly 5-6c from my core temps along with a few from the socket if I remove the top panel of my Enthoo Luxe.

As you can see in the last screenshot for my attempts at 4.6GHz I need 1.5v under load to complete 10 passes of IBT Very high. While not all silicon is equal I feel that I'm taking the wrong approach here and that attempting to just brute force with MOAR VOLTAGE isn't helping that much.

edit: The p95 screenshot I posted was a custom run with 768K-896K FFTs run in place for an hour


----------



## mus1mus

Your CAS Write latency and Row Cycle Time may be a tad tight. Setting CAS Write Latency to 8 and Row Cycle Time to 42 maybe?

Your Failed IBT Screen looks to me unrelated to Vcore.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Your CAS Write latency and Row Cycle Time may be a tad tight. Setting CAS Write Latency to 8 and Row Cycle Time to 42 maybe?
> 
> Your Failed IBT Screen looks to me unrelated to Vcore.


Hm..I was just trying to set my timings as close to exact as possible from what it shows under the SPD in BIOS and what various other programs like CPU-Z/Aida64/Taiphoon Burner report. Is there something more specific than IBT on Very high that I should try running to isolate/narrow the issue down?

Another quick question before I reset and test again...My RAM according to http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455 has 9-10-9-28 timings but I noticed there was a CL7 XMP profile listed as XMP #1 under the BIOS SPD Tab. Are those timings expected to work with this kit or would that be for an Intel platform system?

I'll try loosening those two timings as you mentioned mus, thanks for the tip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Alright I finally got around to running IBT and p95 again and getting various screenshots so hopefully you guys can give me some guidance on where to go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current Overclock 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Latest attempts for 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 120mm Gelid Slim behind my socket with another 120mm Gelid Wing (not the slim version) blowing air across my VRMs and the highest I've seen was 61c on VCORE-1 and like..42c on VCORE-2. I've noticed I can shave off roughly 5-6c from my core temps along with a few from the socket if I remove the top panel of my Enthoo Luxe.
> 
> As you can see in the last screenshot for my attempts at 4.6GHz I need 1.5v under load to complete 10 passes of IBT Very high. While not all silicon is equal I feel that I'm taking the wrong approach here and that attempting to just brute force with MOAR VOLTAGE isn't helping that much.
> 
> edit: The p95 screenshot I posted was a custom run with 768K-896K FFTs run in place for an hour


Fairly straight forward case of needing more volts to the core in my opinion. How about bumping up the LLC one notch?


----------



## deehoC

Set the Row Cycle Time to 42 and the Write Latency to 8 and ran IBT Very High again, here are the results. Gonna try bumping the voltage a bit from the 1.45v its currently set to and see if that makes a noticeable difference while I await more replies.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fairly straight forward case of needing more volts to the core in my opinion. How about bumping up the LLC one notch?


Extreme LLC eh...? That overvolts me a lot from what I remember but I'll give anything a try at this point. Would I be keeping the voltage the same while upping the LLC or try to keep it inline with what I have now by lowering the voltage a tad after the higher LLC is applied?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Set the Row Cycle Time to 42 and the Write Latency to 8 and ran IBT Very High again, here are the results. Gonna try bumping the voltage a bit from the 1.45v its currently set to and see if that makes a noticeable difference while I await more replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fairly straight forward case of needing more volts to the core in my opinion. How about bumping up the LLC one notch?
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme LLC eh...? That overvolts me a lot from what I remember but I'll give anything a try at this point. Would I be keeping the voltage the same while upping the LLC or try to keep it inline with what I have now by lowering the voltage a tad after the higher LLC is applied?
Click to expand...

Oh I thought it was like the CHVZ there is a setting between where you are and extreme.... sorry . In that case I would give it a small bump in voltage then.


----------



## Derek129

I just keep getting failures, even at 4.2 where I have been running my computer at for months with 0 problems 0 crashes. What gives?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Hm..I was just trying to set my timings as close to exact as possible from what it shows under the SPD in BIOS and what various other programs like CPU-Z/Aida64/Taiphoon Burner report. Is there something more specific than IBT on Very high that I should try running to isolate/narrow the issue down?
> 
> Another quick question before I reset and test again...My RAM according to http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455 has 9-10-9-28 timings but *I noticed there was a CL7 XMP profile listed as XMP #1 under the BIOS SPD Tab*. Are those timings expected to work with this kit or would that be for an Intel platform system?
> 
> I'll try loosening those two timings as you mentioned mus, thanks for the tip.


Okay,

If it has one, try it. But I doubt you are looking at XMP. It could be JEDEC or SPD.

BTW, XMP is labeled a DOCP and is accessible on this very page and setting.


CPU-NB - 1.25
VDDA - 2.6
DRAM to 1.65
NB Voltage - 1.25
NB HT - 1.25

These are just my fail safe suggestion for the items other than the Vcore.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> I just keep getting failures, even at 4.2 where I have been running my computer at for months with 0 problems 0 crashes. What gives?


try again without CNQ and power shavings stuff.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh I thought it was like the CHVZ there is a setting between where you are and extreme.... sorry . In that case I would give it a small bump in voltage then.


No need to apologize my friend, especially not when you're just trying to help me out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay,
> 
> If it has one, try it. But I doubt you are looking at XMP. It could be JEDEC or SPD.
> 
> BTW, XMP is labeled a DOCP and is accessible on this very page and setting.
> 
> CPU-NB - 1.25
> VDDA - 2.6
> DRAM to 1.65
> NB Voltage - 1.25
> NB HT - 1.25
> 
> These are just my fail safe suggestion for the items other than the Vcore.


I'll definitely input those instead of leaving them to auto. It's like you read my mind...I was just going to ask you what I should set those to in this very reply LOL.

What I mean when I'm looking at XMP is for example, in this image from the BIOS SPD tab it shows the base 1600MHz JEDEC first then it lists XMP #1 and XMP#2 as two different sets of timings for 1866.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

eh.. DOCP does not = XMP...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> I just keep getting failures, even at 4.2 where I have been running my computer at for months with 0 problems 0 crashes. What gives?


likely wasn't fully stable to begin with, just because you don't crash or have noticeable problems doesn't mean you are truly stable.

you need more voltage,


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> It's not for performance it's for fun. My Husband use to do custom loops with Swiftek stuff but EK is popular now so I'm looking to try it out, probably looking to spend no more than $350 total on pimping out this bad boy. lol Oh and for now just the CPU, once I get the hang of it I'll get into GPU cooling as well.


EK L360 2.0 kit


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> What I mean when I'm looking at XMP is for example, in this image from the BIOS SPD tab it shows the base 1600MHz JEDEC first then it lists XMP #1 and XMP#2 as two different sets of timings for 1866.


Interesting.

Make sure you can access that Profile in AI Overclock Tuner tab.

Press + or - keys to move the Profile or simply clicking it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Ai Tweaker profiles work like this.

Auto = auto you have little to no control

Docp = a little more control but mostly still auto

Manual = the recommended mode/profile, why because Auto should not be trusted for all things..

you lose the drop down for XMP that you get in DOCP because in manual mode you are expected to input those setting yourself. Docp can and will auto adjust the values you set.


----------



## deehoC

Some progress! I got genuinely excited for a second there when I saw 2 passing results after manually entering the VDDA/etc. Some solid advice so far, thanks everyone. I have no intention of actually trying to use DOCP or XMP, I was just using those timings shown to enter them manually so no worries on that front.

Now I'm wondering if I should enter values for NB 1.8, SB, VDD PCIE and VDDR voltages or should I just go about increasing the CPU voltage some more?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ai Tweaker profiles work like this.
> 
> Auto = auto you have little to no control
> 
> Docp = a little more control but mostly still auto
> 
> Manual = the recommended mode/profile, why because Auto should not be trusted for all things..
> 
> you lose the drop down for XMP that you get in DOCP because in manual mode you are expected to input those setting yourself. Docp can and will auto adjust the values you set.


Yep,But there are details or settings that these motherboards don't have as accessible to users.

Memory Timings settings on Saberkitty -even the CHVFZ are soo plain when compared to Gigabytes, let alone, Intel ones.

There are instances that setting it to DOCP first and manually adding in the timings can either be beneficial or hurt the timings as the board itself can impose it's own arbitrary values that you cannot control. So it's a hit or miss. It's pretty much the same scenario you get from the Kitty vs CHVFZ. Why the CHV allows higher Memory overclock when they both have the same memory related tweaks available to the user is within that policy.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ai Tweaker profiles work like this.
> 
> Auto = auto you have little to no control
> 
> Docp = a little more control but mostly still auto
> 
> Manual = the recommended mode/profile, why because Auto should not be trusted for all things..
> 
> you lose the drop down for XMP that you get in DOCP because in manual mode you are expected to input those setting yourself. Docp can and will auto adjust the values you set.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,But there are details or settings that these motherboards don't have as accessible to users.
> 
> Memory Timings settings on Saberkitty -even the CHVFZ are soo plain when compared to Gigabytes, let alone, Intel ones.
> 
> There are instances that setting it to DOCP first and manually adding in the timings can either be beneficial or hurt the timings as the board itself can impose it's own arbitrary values that you cannot control. So it's a hit or miss. It's pretty much the same scenario you get from the Kitty vs CHVFZ. Why the CHV allows higher Memory overclock when they both have the same memory related tweaks available to the user is within that policy.
Click to expand...

Some of the auto malarky can actually be helpful when you have settings you deem as being more important to others. I use DOCP to find the stable tertiary settings for ram that I want to force to use a certain CL ,CR or any combo of the 2 at a given frequency. This can give a good baseline of settings to work from when going into manual mode, or it can point to where the weakness is- such as loosening a timing or pushing back something like bank refresh rate etc. When tuning ram... I need all the help I can get -


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ai Tweaker profiles work like this.
> 
> Auto = auto you have little to no control
> 
> Docp = a little more control but mostly still auto
> 
> Manual = the recommended mode/profile, why because Auto should not be trusted for all things..
> 
> you lose the drop down for XMP that you get in DOCP because in manual mode you are expected to input those setting yourself. Docp can and will auto adjust the values you set.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,But there are details or settings that these motherboards don't have as accessible to users.
> 
> *Memory Timings settings on* Saberkitty -even *the CHVFZ are soo plain when compared to Gigabytes, let alone, Intel ones.*
> 
> There are instances that setting it to DOCP first and manually adding in the timings can either be beneficial or hurt the timings as the board itself can impose it's own arbitrary values that you cannot control. So it's a hit or miss. It's pretty much the same scenario you get from the Kitty vs CHVFZ. Why the CHV allows higher Memory overclock when they both have the same memory related tweaks available to the user is within that policy.
Click to expand...

how do you figure this. I can tell you for a fact that my CHvFz has more options for memory tweaking than my dad's z77 ud5, i've only worked with cheap haswell boards for others so i won't comment on those due to being a lower tier board then we are talking about

considering the memory options are split out between 4 tabs makes me want to ask.. have you actually found them all?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> 
> 
> Some progress! I got genuinely excited for a second there when I saw 2 passing results after manually entering the VDDA/etc. Some solid advice so far, thanks everyone. I have no intention of actually trying to use DOCP or XMP, I was just using those timings shown to enter them manually so no worries on that front.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I should enter values for NB 1.8, SB, VDD PCIE and VDDR voltages or should I just go about increasing the CPU voltage some more?


Both of my early batch 8350's need more voltage than that, an honest 1.48 volts would get 4.7ghz on the 1312 chip. Do you know what batch your chip is?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I think Deehoc's chip doesn't like vboost.


----------



## superstition222

Has anyone done better than 300ns for tRFC with 16 GB of RAM (2 sticks)?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> I just keep getting failures, even at 4.2 where I have been running my computer at for months with 0 problems 0 crashes. What gives?


A big one I see on my phone is nb, 1.1v ( increase 0.1v ) and imo stop changing so many songs at once, one at a time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ai Tweaker profiles work like this.
> 
> Auto = auto you have little to no control
> 
> Docp = a little more control but mostly still auto
> 
> Manual = the recommended mode/profile, why because Auto should not be trusted for all things..
> 
> you lose the drop down for XMP that you get in DOCP because in manual mode you are expected to input those setting yourself. Docp can and will auto adjust the values you set.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,But there are details or settings that these motherboards don't have as accessible to users.
> 
> Memory Timings settings on Saberkitty -even the CHVFZ are soo plain when compared to Gigabytes, let alone, Intel ones.
> 
> There are instances that setting it to DOCP first and manually adding in the timings can either be beneficial or hurt the timings as the board itself can impose it's own arbitrary values that you cannot control. So it's a hit or miss. It's pretty much the same scenario you get from the Kitty vs CHVFZ. Why the CHV allows higher Memory overclock when they both have the same memory related tweaks available to the user is within that policy.
Click to expand...

Sorry I have 970a-ud3 (2), ud7 (also 2) and Sabertooth and CHVZ and the Asus have far more settings and better trace routes that by far help the memory


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my early batch 8350's need more voltage than that, an honest 1.48 volts would get 4.7ghz on the 1312 chip. Do you know what batch your chip is?


I had a pic of my chip pre-lap with the batch number showing but I lost it in a reformat and I don't remember posting it here when I posted the other pics x_X. I wish I had my batch number on hand but the best I can do is the purchase date on my receipt which is Feb 19th 2013.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I think Deehoc's chip doesn't like vboost.


If this turns out to be the case I'm guessing I'd need to lower the LLC til it's no longer overvolting me and adjust my voltage accordingly?

I'm curious if there is anything I should change in my Digi+ Power settings as well, if anyone could give me a bit of input regarding that. Heres that screenshot again so no one has to find my initial post.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Has anyone done better than 300ns for tRFC with 16 GB of RAM (2 sticks)?


I've done much better than that with 4x4 at 2400 mhz on the CHV-Z withe the kingston beasts, but I don't have 2400 mhz ram at 2x8.


----------



## Mega Man

8gb sticks seen to prefer 300ns vs 4gb sticks


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Both of my early batch 8350's need more voltage than that, an honest 1.48 volts would get 4.7ghz on the 1312 chip. Do you know what batch your chip is?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a pic of my chip pre-lap with the batch number showing but I lost it in a reformat and I don't remember posting it here when I posted the other pics x_X. I wish I had my batch number on hand but the best I can do is the purchase date on my receipt which is Feb 19th 2013.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I think Deehoc's chip doesn't like vboost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this turns out to be the case I'm guessing I'd need to lower the LLC til it's no longer overvolting me and adjust my voltage accordingly?
> 
> I'm curious if there is anything I should change in my Digi+ Power settings as well, if anyone could give me a bit of input regarding that. Heres that screenshot again so no one has to find my initial post.
Click to expand...

well. a problem comes with me not being able to see your HT and or any other the other important voltages

going based of your 4.5ghz SS

High

Normal

120

120

whichever setting is full phase, not sure if extreme is it

fast

current balance

fast

fast

PTC and Dram are fine.

you will likely need around 1.45v-1.46v in bios to account for the vdroop

still need to see they HT/nb/cpu/nb voltages under load.


----------



## Derek129

Okay guys so this is my stock voltage success, as soon as I change to 4.4 IBT fails.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Okay guys so this is my stock voltage success, as soon as I change to 4.4 IBT fails.


then add some voltage these chips can only go so far on stock volts


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> how do you figure this. I can tell you for a fact that my CHvFz has more options for memory tweaking than my dad's z77 ud5, i've only worked with cheap haswell boards for others so i won't comment on those due to being a lower tier board then we are talking about
> 
> considering the memory options are split out between 4 tabs makes me want to ask.. have you actually found them all?


ugh. don't force me to pull some screenies off the Z97 and X99 shizz.









I only access 2 of them. The rest are nuisance.


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> then add some voltage these chips can only go so far on stock volts


Sorry, it was 4.5 that failed IBT, 4.4 on stock voltage passed!



What are most people running their 8320's at?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> then add some voltage these chips can only go so far on stock volts
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it was 4.5 that failed IBT, 4.4 on stock voltage passed!
> 
> 
> 
> What are most people running their 8320's at?
Click to expand...

as fast as thier board and their cooling allow and then there are some special ones that go a little extra beyond that and end up frying a board


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well. a problem comes with me not being able to see your HT and or any other the other important voltages
> 
> going based of your 4.5ghz SS
> 
> High
> 
> Normal
> 
> 120
> 
> 120
> 
> whichever setting is full phase, not sure if extreme is it
> 
> fast
> 
> current balance
> 
> fast
> 
> fast
> 
> PTC and Dram are fine.
> 
> you will likely need around 1.45v-1.46v in bios to account for the vdroop
> 
> still need to see they HT/nb/cpu/nb voltages under load.


Haven't had a chance to change my Digi+ settings as per your recommendation yet but I did run IBT @ Very high. 4.6GHz @ 1.475v in BIOS = 1.488v under load typically. Also enabled the EC Sensor so you can get a glimpse at the other voltages you requested.



Thanks for the assistance Flail


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Sorry, it was 4.5 that failed IBT, 4.4 on stock voltage passed!
> 
> 
> 
> What are most people running their 8320's at?


Mine's sat at 4.8 but it can go a bit higher for benching. It's a good chip and would sit stable at 5.0 with better cooling but she's a secondary rig at the moment.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well. a problem comes with me not being able to see your HT and or any other the other important voltages
> 
> going based of your 4.5ghz SS
> 
> High
> 
> Normal
> 
> 120
> 
> 120
> 
> whichever setting is full phase, not sure if extreme is it
> 
> fast
> 
> current balance
> 
> fast
> 
> fast
> 
> PTC and Dram are fine.
> 
> you will likely need around 1.45v-1.46v in bios to account for the vdroop
> 
> still need to see they HT/nb/cpu/nb voltages under load.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to change my Digi+ settings as per your recommendation yet but I did run IBT @ Very high. 4.6GHz @ 1.475v in BIOS = 1.488v under load typically. Also enabled the EC Sensor so you can get a glimpse at the other voltages you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assistance Flail
Click to expand...

do you happen to know your batch number? thats quite the piggy of a 8350 if i might say so..

try bumping the ram voltage up a little bit so that it hits 1.65v under load. up the voltage on the cpu/nb so that the lowest it goes under load is 1.27. leave the vcore as is. (if you change to the Digi settings i suggested you will need to up the vcore to just over 1.5v)

I want to see if the vdroop on your ram or the slight lack of voltage on your cpu/nb might be the culprit


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do you happen to know your batch number? thats quite the piggy of a 8350 if i might say so..
> 
> try bumping the ram voltage up a little bit so that it hits 1.65v under load. up the voltage on the cpu/nb so that the lowest it goes under load is 1.27. leave the vcore as is. (if you change to the Digi settings i suggested you will need to up the vcore to just over 1.5v)
> 
> I want to see if the vdroop on your ram or the slight lack of voltage on your cpu/nb might be the culprit


Nope..Cssorkin was asking about my batch number too but I don't have it unfortunately. I lapped this chip some time last year and I lost the photo I had taken of it while reformatting. Purchase date for this chip is Feb 19th 2013 so I think it's a fairly early batch since the chip was released Oct 23rd 2012 from what I can see.

I'll give those suggestions a try now before I change the Digi+ settings. Wish me luck!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> do you happen to know your batch number? thats quite the piggy of a 8350 if i might say so..
> 
> try bumping the ram voltage up a little bit so that it hits 1.65v under load. up the voltage on the cpu/nb so that the lowest it goes under load is 1.27. leave the vcore as is. (if you change to the Digi settings i suggested you will need to up the vcore to just over 1.5v)
> 
> I want to see if the vdroop on your ram or the slight lack of voltage on your cpu/nb might be the culprit
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..Cssorkin was asking about my batch number too but I don't have it unfortunately. I lapped this chip some time last year and I lost the photo I had taken of it while reformatting. Purchase date for this chip is Feb 19th 2013 so I think it's a fairly early batch since the chip was released Oct 23rd 2012 from what I can see.
> 
> I'll give those suggestions a try now before I change the Digi+ settings. Wish me luck!
Click to expand...

yup, you got an early piggy..

lets hope yours doesn't fall into the same catagory as mine... stellar IMC, weak as snot cores above 4.7


----------



## mus1mus

How long can you run Prime small FFT? Or Blend?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How long can you run Prime small FFT? Or Blend?


I'm gonna try upping the DRAM and CPU-NB voltage real quick as per Flail's recommendation and when I do I'll try running p95 after a quick 10 pass of IBT.


----------



## Derek129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> then add some voltage these chips can only go so far on stock volts


Alright so I bumped my voltage and passed with 4.5ghz. But it keeps jumping between 1.392 and 1.404 while the IBT test is running. Is this normal?


----------



## superstition222

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> But it keeps jumping between 1.392 and 1.404 while the IBT test is running. Is this normal?


Yes. Voltage fluctuates.

Take a look at the OCCT charts here: http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-rev-4-0-motherboard-review/4/

They illustrate how higher LLC is not always optimal, too.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> then add some voltage these chips can only go so far on stock volts
> 
> 
> 
> Alright so I bumped my voltage and passed with 4.5ghz. But it keeps jumping between 1.392 and 1.404 while the IBT test is running. Is this normal?
Click to expand...

with some Vboost yes.

keeping voltage consistently static over idle and load periods is just not possible

its easier to lock up a chip with over vboost than it is for slight undervoltage

for example my 8370e clocked @5ghz has a voltage of 1.52-1.53 while idling, yet under load it only draws 1.468v

there is a very important balance going on behind the scenes.. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm%27s_law

to maintain a certain wattage, the amperage and voltage can fluctuate in accordance with each other to come to the required wattage load.

in the case of volts @ idle being higher, this simple means that the amp draw during this time is going to be significantly lower. in the grand picture you are saving power at idle but it really isn't much.. 0.02kw/h at best maybe? what this power savings actually does is put less thermal stress on the components.

Amps will heat your stuff up faster than volts.

to put it in context, typical north american house voltage will not kill you(nor will EU house voltage) but the amperage available in the house will kill you. (yes there is a point that volts will kill to but you don't see that outside of commercial/industrial) and its very specific this is how people survive lightning strikes. the voltage is insane, but the amperage is so low that if the path of the electricity doesn't cross your brain or your heart , there is a likely hood you will manage to make it to your next Xmas if you don't have an Aneurysm while recoving from the shock (not the electricity the mental state) of what had happened.

(edit: for better math, after beer i cannot be held responsible for math)


----------



## Derek129

Well it looks like I'll have to settle with 4.5ghz at 1.4v
I've tried 4.6ghz with 1.4v, 1.4125v, 1.41875v, 1.425v, and 1.431v and am unstable in IBT and socket temp shoots to 68 quickly


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How long can you run Prime small FFT? Or Blend?


Alright I ran p95 Small FFT for 30 mins and Blend for an hour, neither had errors or stopped but I figured I'd stop there and post back the results. I ran IBT once before p95 and once after..curiously the run afterwards almost completed and I didn't change any settings between runs.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've done much better than that with 4x4 at 2400 mhz on the CHV-Z withe the kingston beasts, but I don't have 2400 mhz ram at 2x8.


Model number please?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How long can you run Prime small FFT? Or Blend?
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I ran p95 Small FFT for 30 mins and Blend for an hour, neither had errors or stopped but I figured I'd stop there and post back the results. I ran IBT once before p95 and once after..curiously the run afterwards almost completed and I didn't change any settings between runs.
Click to expand...

care to post some Bios screen shots in a spoiler?


----------



## Kalistoval

Any good for cl9 1600


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've done much better than that with 4x4 at 2400 mhz on the CHV-Z withe the kingston beasts, but I don't have 2400 mhz ram at 2x8.
> 
> 
> 
> Model number please?
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104498


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Any good for cl9 1600


I don't want none unless she has buns... cas 9 better go up to 2133 (most likely will get 1866) lol


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I don't want none unless she has buns... cas 9 better go up to 2133 (most likely will get 1866) lol


Ugh nope they will clock but wont stabilize got some magic numbers to dial in lol.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> care to post some Bios screen shots in a spoiler?


Your wish is my command good sir


Spoiler: Latest BIOS Screenshots


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I don't want none unless she has buns... cas 9 better go up to 2133 (most likely will get 1866) lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh nope they will clock but wont stabilize got some magic numbers to dial in lol.
Click to expand...

9-10-9 32 1.65v and umm lets see 2t









I would so laugh if that did the trick


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Your wish is my command good sir
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Latest BIOS Screenshots


have u tried leaving nb and nb ht on auto
also you could try inputting top 4 values of ram and leave rest on auto

not sure what else i can say


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have u tried leaving nb and nb ht on auto
> also you could try inputting top 4 values of ram and leave rest on auto
> 
> not sure what else i can say


In the past I used to set just the first 4 values as you suggested but then a few days ago for the fun of it I decided to go in and try to set as many of my timings as I could manually and according to the Aida64 Cache/Memory benchmark I saw some gains so I thought it best to try and enter as many as I could manually.

I also used to leave nb and nb-ht on auto but as per mus' suggestion I set nb and nb-ht to 1.25v each.




This is curious..I changed the CPU Power Duty to Current balance rather than temps and ran IBT at the same settings I failed at a few minutes ago and sure enough it made it through 10 passes and my CPU-NB voltage seems a little more stable unless it was just a freak coincidence.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> In the past I used to set just the first 4 values as you suggested but then a few days ago for the fun of it I decided to go in and try to set as many of my timings as I could manually and according to the Aida64 Cache/Memory benchmark I saw some gains so I thought it best to try and enter as many as I could manually.
> 
> I also used to leave nb and nb-ht on auto but as per mus' suggestion I set nb and nb-ht to 1.25v each with my nb being slightly higher right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is curious..I changed the CPU Power Duty to Current balance rather than temps and ran IBT at the same settings I failed at a few minutes ago and sure enough it made it through 10 passes and my CPU-NB voltage seems a little more stable unless it was just a freak coincidence.


IMO that cpu/nb voltage is really high, I feel its working against you at this point try 1.20 - 1.225v


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> IMO that cpu/nb voltage is really high, I feel its working against you at this point try 1.20 - 1.225v


its not really high lol if he left this on auto it would show over 1.40 volts







and how would it be working against him?

hes trying to figure out why he has to have a high vcore for such a low overclock

maybe its just a hungry chip


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its not really high lol if he left this on auto it would show over 1.40 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how would it be working against him?
> 
> hes trying to figure out why he has to have a high vcore for such a low overclock
> 
> maybe its just a hungry chip


I dont want to quote anyone on this because its been a long while since it was brought up, I remember something about most cpu/nb needing an operating voltage of 1.15v for stock 2200 and normally being able to hit 2600 on 1.20v. I have my self tested this on my 8370 I sustain stability at both 2400 and 2600 at 1.20v and I am running 32gb of ram. I have recently started to experiment with aida and started upping the voltage on the core, cpu/nb, nb/ht, nb, vdda, and vddr. What I found was that too much voltage to the cpu/nb can hinder performance. Now just because this impacted my system does not mean it will effect others but at the same time it does not mean it cant. Essentially it is the same core and the same motherboard.


----------



## mus1mus

CPU-NB is rather tricky. To really get into it, you need to gauge performance/voltage set.

i.e., clock CPU-NB to 2600 with Voltage at 1.200, then slightly raise it to get the best performance and stability. It's a skewed relationship and you better do it systematically.

1.25 will always guarantee up to 2600 MHz but varies from chip to chip.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I dont want to quote anyone on this because its been a long while since it was brought up, I remember something about most cpu/nb needing an operating voltage of 1.15v for stock 2200 and normally being able to hit 2600 on 1.20v. I have my self tested this on my 8370 I sustain stability at both 2400 and 2600 at 1.20v and I am running 32gb of ram. I have recently started to experiment with aida and started upping the voltage on the core, cpu/nb, nb/ht, nb, vdda, and vddr. What I found was that too much voltage to the cpu/nb can hinder performance. Now just because this impacted my system does not mean it will effect others but at the same time it does not mean it cant. Essentially it is the same core and the same motherboard.


just to change topic what do u run your 8370 at and volts needed

and what temps do u get


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just to change topic what do u run your 8370 at and volts needed
> 
> and what temps do u get





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

That's also a hungry chip isn't it? I lost the bravery to run my new chip at that high VCore.

But why wouldn't I stop when I am already at 5.15 at 1.512?


----------



## Kalistoval

I cant call it that because of all chips its the only one I have ever had that managed 5Ghz, its the only chip I have ever run prime95 for 24hrs at that clock speed. Would like to see some one else do the same. I primed and also still used my rig to stream movies and shows and run runescape without it crashing, and I'm not talking 10 mins off and on I did that stuff for hours.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Has anyone done better than 300ns for tRFC with 16 GB of RAM (2 sticks)?


tRFC depends on IC density, not on the total amount of RAM. For 4Gb ICs 300ns is correct. You may be able to set it to 160ns, but it will most likely decrease the maximum MEMCLK.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I cant call it that because of all chips its the only one I have ever had that managed 5Ghz, its the only chip I have ever run prime95 for 24hrs at that clock speed. Would like to see some one else do the same. I primed and also still used my rig to stream movies and shows and run runescape without it crashing, and I'm not talking 10 mins off and on I did that stuff for hours.


nice wish i had my watercooling hooked up but our lass wont let me lol

if all u do is game and stream movies u would get away wih dropping that vcore down a bit


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> IMO that cpu/nb voltage is really high, I feel its working against you at this point try 1.20 - 1.225v


So I think you've got the right idea. I dropped my CPU-NB back to 1.2v and I managed to pass 4.7GHz. Currently running 4.8 but it isn't stable at 1.524v under load as I'm getting -1 results in IBT but it's still completing, it hasn't errored out yet. Posting this from my phone but ill get the screenshots up soon, ill edit this post with them.

edit:

Ok so this was my first attempt at 4.7GHz and you can see that 1.5v under load for the CPU and 1.263v for the CPU-NB was unstable.


Spoiler: First try at 4.7GHz







Then we have my fourth attempt where I've increased the voltage to 1.524v under load and the CPU-NB is still at 1.263v and looking at my CPU-NB voltage graph in the bottom left corner that it was dipping to 1.175v fairly frequently.


Spoiler: Fourth try at 4.7GHz







Now I tried dropping my CPU-NB voltage back down to 1.2v in the BIOS like Kalistoval suggested and here we have a success. 1.524v under load for the CPU and 1.20v under load for the CPU-NB with a much more consistent voltage. The only things I changed between my first attempt and my sixth passing attempt was increasing the CPU voltage and lowering the CPU-NB voltage.


Spoiler: Sixth try at 4.7GHz, success!







And heres the first attempt at 4.8GHz which semi-passed I guess according to IBT?


Spoiler: Fake-pass 4.8GHz


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> So I think you've got the right idea. I dropped my CPU-NB back to 1.2v and I managed to pass 4.7GHz. Currently running 4.8 but it isn't stable at 1.524v under load as I'm getting -1 results in IBT but it's still completing, it hasn't errored out yet. Posting this from my phone but ill get the screenshots up soon, ill edit this post with them.


That's marginally stable. You can do less critical stuff on that. And maybe a couple of bumps on the core will stabilize it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its not really high lol if he left this on auto it would show over 1.40 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how would it be working against him?
> 
> hes trying to figure out why he has to have a high vcore for such a low overclock
> 
> maybe its just a hungry chip
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to quote anyone on this because its been a long while since it was brought up, I remember something about most cpu/nb needing an operating voltage of 1.15v for stock 2200 and normally being able to hit 2600 on 1.20v. I have my self tested this on my 8370 I sustain stability at both 2400 and 2600 at 1.20v and I am running 32gb of ram. I have recently started to experiment with aida and started upping the voltage on the core, cpu/nb, nb/ht, nb, vdda, and vddr. What I found was that too much voltage to the cpu/nb can hinder performance. Now just because this impacted my system does not mean it will effect others but at the same time it does not mean it cant. Essentially it is the same core and the same motherboard.
Click to expand...

Cpu/nb volts is essentially IMC voltage.

with this age of chip you generally had a good clocker or more rarely a poor clocker with a stellar IMC (there has been 2-3 of these type seen, my original one, IIRC the worse fx 8 we've seen "madgoats" falls under this also, F3ERs 8350 is also a good example )

this chip is indeed a piggy, but all that is saying is how much volts it wants.

you are also confusing the chip set with the IMC(cpu/nb) not to mention i've not seen a 8350 with a 1.37v vid so yes this chip is a pig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's also a hungry chip isn't it? I lost the bravery to run my new chip at that high VCore.
> 
> But why wouldn't I stop when I am already at 5.15 at 1.512?


you are Vdrooping right?

@deehoc need coffee before i dive into that, so i;ll get to that soon


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are Vdrooping right?


It's more of a false reading from the BIOS. Flashed a BIOS downloaded under Win10, Win10 OS and Voltages are back to being spot on.

Using Ultra LLC to get a Vboost of 0.012 at load.

No more erratic readings like 1.75 VCore when loaded but temps staying under 50C.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You may be able to set it to 160ns, but it will most likely decrease the maximum MEMCLK.


I was wondering if anyone has successfully.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Cpu/nb volts is essentially IMC voltage.
> 
> with this age of chip you generally had a good clocker or more rarely a poor clocker with a stellar IMC (there has been 2-3 of these type seen, my original one, IIRC the worse fx 8 we've seen "madgoats" falls under this also, F3ERs 8350 is also a good example )
> 
> this chip is indeed a piggy, but all that is saying is how much volts it wants.
> 
> you are also confusing the chip set with the IMC(cpu/nb) not to mention i've not seen a 8350 with a 1.37v vid so yes this chip is a pig
> you are Vdrooping right?
> 
> @deehoc need coffee before i dive into that, so i;ll get to that soon


No worries man I'm the same way in the morning! I've edited my last post with the latest screens and in the meantime I'm going to go up the CPU voltage a tad and try for 4.8GHz again.

As to our earlier conversation regarding my chip not liking vboost I was thinking that I'll try to take my chip as far as I can with my current Digi+ settings then save that profile and start over from 4.0GHz again and see where I get with what you've all shown me so far and with the lower LLC/etc.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> IMO that cpu/nb voltage is really high, I feel its working against you at this point try 1.20 - 1.225v
> 
> 
> 
> So I think you've got the right idea. I dropped my CPU-NB back to 1.2v and I managed to pass 4.7GHz. Currently running 4.8 but it isn't stable at 1.524v under load as I'm getting -1 results in IBT but it's still completing, it hasn't errored out yet. Posting this from my phone but ill get the screenshots up soon, ill edit this post with them.
> 
> edit:
> 
> Ok so this was my first attempt at 4.7GHz and you can see that 1.5v under load for the CPU and 1.263v for the CPU-NB was unstable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First try at 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we have my fourth attempt where I've increased the voltage to 1.524v under load and the CPU-NB is still at 1.263v and looking at my CPU-NB voltage graph in the bottom left corner that it was dipping to 1.175v fairly frequently.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fourth try at 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I tried dropping my CPU-NB voltage back down to 1.2v in the BIOS like Kalistoval suggested and here we have a success. 1.524v under load for the CPU and 1.20v under load for the CPU-NB with a much more consistent voltage. The only things I changed between my first attempt and my sixth passing attempt was increasing the CPU voltage and lowering the CPU-NB voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sixth try at 4.7GHz, success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres the first attempt at 4.8GHz which semi-passed I guess according to IBT?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fake-pass 4.8GHz
Click to expand...

sixth try, you are on the verge of instability, Look how inconsistent your G flops are.

4.8 should not have been attempted. -result means unstable.

I would also recommend returning you memory to stock timings and speeds while you are working on this. want to make sure this isn't part of the issue.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sixth try, you are on the verge of instability, Look how inconsistent your G flops are.
> 
> 4.8 should not have been attempted. -result means unstable.
> 
> I would also recommend returning you memory to stock timings and speeds while you are working on this. want to make sure this isn't part of the issue.


I'll set the mem to 1600 and see how things go. Anything else you'd recommend for the time being?

edit: I set the RAM to 1600 with stock timings and this is the result I got. I thought maybe my CPU-NB dropped to 1.175v might be the issue but it seems no matter the LLC setting (Auto, Normal, High or Extreme) along with increasing the voltage doesn't make a difference..it still drops to 1.175v eventually for a moment and rises back up. Perhaps I'm overthinking that part but I guess I'll chuck a few more volts to the CPU core and see what happens in the mean time.


Spoiler: 4.8GHz with stock RAM speed/timing


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> sixth try, you are on the verge of instability, Look how inconsistent your G flops are.
> 
> 4.8 should not have been attempted. -result means unstable.
> 
> I would also recommend returning you memory to stock timings and speeds while you are working on this. want to make sure this isn't part of the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll set the mem to 1600 and see how things go. Anything else you'd recommend for the time being?
Click to expand...

your graphs are doing you little to no good. they need to be set more granularly or just disabled right now they are just eating cycles and memory

Vcore graph range should be 1.35v->1.6v, Cpu/nb range should be 1.18v->1.5v

core temp graph IMHO is useless, this sensor is inaccurate at idle and light loads so ya. just keep an eye on the temp in the hw window.

also if your HWinfo is only polling ever 2000ms (as it is set by default) there isn't much point in tracking anything but utilization in this fashion.

My suggestion right now is to save your profile and start fresh. like i suggested to DeadlyG33K get yourself a "stock" base line profile to fall back on that you know is stable.

Its fairly simple, I choose the base clock, and disable turbo, and power savings features to nail down voltages. then i personally dont use power saving not worth the hassle for me for the hour or two i'm not actually working on my computer when it is on. (this is totally up to you)

I tend to prefer High LLC at most for this profile, or all my profiles in general. Both Chips i've owned an a fair amount that i've helped out have responded better to a little bit of vdroop than a little bit of vboost.

i'm not sure if your cooler will have the legs to handle this chip @ voltwall. so 4.8 might be out of the question without a custom loop. but again we shall see shall we?

give the date of purchase this could be a 1240-1252 batch chip. best I can see is 1302, and that is only if he bought his chip the day after the shipment came in. this chip is a blast from the past so to speak. or maybe more accurately a blast furnace from the past.

my opinion let the droop work in your favour and don't try to boost anything you don't have too. this will grant you a little headroom, but much i don't know. my old 8350 had a vid of 1.34v and topped out at 4.7, I could do 4.8 in the winter under silly voltage, but i still needed close to 1.52v(or was it 1.54v, i cant remember) under load for 4.7.

your chip will likely need more voltage. as it has a leakier VID by 0.03 (two bumps in voltage in bios essentially, however this variant will grow the higher you clock your chip)

F3ERs would be the man to talk to about this set up, Same board, similar piggish chip. he has the cooling to manage much higher clock on a piggy chip, and the knowledge to get it there


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you are Vdrooping right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more of a false reading from the BIOS. Flashed a BIOS downloaded under Win10, Win10 OS and Voltages are back to being spot on.
> 
> *Using Ultra LLC to get a Vboost of 0.012 at load.*
> 
> No more erratic readings like 1.75 VCore when loaded but temps staying under 50C.
Click to expand...

I call shenanigans...

very high limited to 100-110 current v boosts more than this.

something isn't right with your rig.. in a very weird way


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your graphs are doing you little to no good. they need to be set more granularly or just disabled right now they are just eating cycles and memory
> 
> Vcore graph range should be 1.35v->1.6v, Cpu/nb range should be 1.18v->1.5v
> 
> core temp graph IMHO is useless, this sensor is inaccurate at idle and light loads so ya. just keep an eye on the temp in the hw window.
> 
> also if your HWinfo is only polling ever 2000ms (as it is set by default) there isn't much point in tracking anything but utilization in this fashion.
> 
> My suggestion right now is to save your profile and start fresh. like i suggested to DeadlyG33K get yourself a "stock" base line profile to fall back on that you know is stable.
> 
> Its fairly simple, I choose the base clock, and disable turbo, and power savings features to nail down voltages. then i personally dont use power saving not worth the hassle for me for the hour or two i'm not actually working on my computer when it is on. (this is totally up to you)
> 
> I tend to prefer High LLC at most for this profile, or all my profiles in general. Both Chips i've owned an a fair amount that i've helped out have responded better to a little bit of vdroop than a little bit of vboost.
> 
> i'm not sure if your cooler will have the legs to handle this chip @ voltwall. so 4.8 might be out of the question without a custom loop. but again we shall see shall we?
> 
> give the date of purchase this could be a 1240-1252 batch chip. best I can see is 1302, and that is only if he bought his chip the day after the shipment came in. this chip is a blast from the past so to speak. or maybe more accurately a blast furnace from the past.
> 
> my opinion let the droop work in your favour and don't try to boost anything you don't have too. this will grant you a little headroom, but much i don't know. my old 8350 had a vid of 1.34v and topped out at 4.7, I could do 4.8 in the winter under silly voltage, but i still needed close to 1.52v(or was it 1.54v, i cant remember) under load for 4.7.
> 
> your chip will likely need more voltage. as it has a leakier VID by 0.03 (two bumps in voltage in bios essentially, however this variant will grow the higher you clock your chip)
> 
> F3ERs would be the man to talk to about this set up, Same board, similar piggish chip. he has the cooling to manage much higher clock on a piggy chip, and the knowledge to get it there


I'll start from scratch and post results then from there I'll mess with the Digi+ settings you recommended the other day and see how far I can take it. I've just adjusted the min/max values for the CPU and CPU-NB voltage graphs but I'm curious what you would recommend to set the polling value to as it is indeed the default 2000 right now.

Should I leave CPU-NB, VDDA and NB/NB HT voltages alone once I reset to stock or input the values mus recommended for me earlier (1.25v CPU-NB, 1.25v NB, 1.25v NB HT and 2.6v VDDA)

edit: Heres my temps/voltages after setting it to Optimized defaults and disabling power savings/turbo.



Also curious what I should set CPU Voltage Frequency to under the Digi+ tab...I've read some of you recommend 200 while others said 400.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

VDDA is pointless for the over-clock you are trying. your multi isn't high enough.

2.5-2.55 should be fine.

just for giggles set the cpu-nb, and NB voltages to Auto, HT as well. take note of them.

WARNING: to do this right you will spend the majority of the rest of the day stress testing and tweaking.

Auto will likely overvolt those components slightly.. all you have to do it take note of the voltage they land at and once you've got your Vcore locked down for your stock profile ("stock" profile is the first thing I do when I set up a new computer)

you can start to repeat the same process with those Auto voltages, manual set them to similarly what auto would set and then slowly work down notch at a time one voltage per reset/stress cycle

take it slow and when you notice score degradations or increased variance of scores, you have reduced the voltage too far add a notch or two back on and move to the next one.

if you do this systematically it makes it a little easier to manage getting where you want to go.

order of operation: Chip -> mobo -> GPU if you intend on checking that if its overclocked -> then memory.

this way if you happen to need to do some BUS changes to make your memory work, you've got a better idea of how these settings work with each other and how to change them individually.
this doesn't mean you will automatically know what to do this simply means that when you get to a more advance method of over clocking should you need it wouldn't be so alien and daunting initially.


----------



## miklkit

I have an 8350 I bought in late January 2013 and it is a 1244 PGT. I took pics before I lapped it. I got 4.8 out of it with lots of help. Here is where it ended up. 

On another note, I ran memtest for over 17 hours. 6 passes and zero errors so my ram is still good. This means the instability is in the 8370 which I now believe to be wounded. Vcore wise it is fine and it gives the same results at 1.5 as it does at 1.524. So i am looking for some combination of settings that might somehow stabilize it under heavy loads.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its not really high lol if he left this on auto it would show over 1.40 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how would it be working against him?
> 
> hes trying to figure out why he has to have a high vcore for such a low overclock
> 
> maybe its just a hungry chip
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to quote anyone on this because its been a long while since it was brought up, I remember something about most cpu/nb needing an operating voltage of 1.15v for stock 2200 and normally being able to hit 2600 on 1.20v. I have my self tested this on my 8370 I sustain stability at both 2400 and 2600 at 1.20v and I am running 32gb of ram. I have recently started to experiment with aida and started upping the voltage on the core, cpu/nb, nb/ht, nb, vdda, and vddr. What I found was that too much voltage to the cpu/nb can hinder performance. Now just because this impacted my system does not mean it will effect others but at the same time it does not mean it cant. Essentially it is the same core and the same motherboard.
Click to expand...

1.4 at auto on some asus bios, but it is way too high agree with the above statement


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Has anyone done better than 300ns for tRFC with 16 GB of RAM (2 sticks)?


FWIW


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## deehoC

Well I'm slowly but surely working my way back up from the optimized defaults and using High LLC. Currently testing 4.5GHz @ 1.45v in BIOS. Dunno how far I'll be able to get tonight but I'm definitely trying some more tomorrow after work. Prepare for a lot of screenshots then! Lol

Thank you so much for the help everyone I really do appreciate it.

Edit:10 passes of IBT on very high, 4.7GHz @ 1.55v in BIOS is 1.524v under load..seems moderately stable. 40c average core temps and 48c socket..think 4.8 is in my future considering the most stressful thing I do on my PC is run BF4? Will have screens tomorrow, for now its time to sleep.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I call shenanigans...
> 
> very high limited to 100-110 current v boosts more than this.
> 
> something isn't right with your rig.. in a very weird way


What is it that is too hard to believe?

1.500 in the BIOS results to a 1.500 IDLE and 1.512 at LOAD. All while keeping the system at 100% Performance Mode.

:hmmmm


----------



## gertruude

@deehoC

how u getting on with your overclocking?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Has anyone done better than 300ns for tRFC with 16 GB of RAM (2 sticks)?
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

BTW Congrats..
Quote:


> @cssorkinman - 7th Place - 176 Pts
> 
> Division 4 is limited to all AMD gear and cssorkinman pushed a water-cooled FX8370E over 5Ghz. A strong placement *considering cssorkinman didn't even put up any scores for the 3rd round of the 2015 season.*


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Has anyone done better than 300ns for tRFC with 16 GB of RAM (2 sticks)?
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW Congrats..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @cssorkinman - 7th Place - 176 Pts
> 
> Division 4 is limited to all AMD gear and cssorkinman pushed a water-cooled FX8370E over 5Ghz. A strong placement *considering cssorkinman didn't even put up any scores for the 3rd round of the 2015 season.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @deehoC
> 
> how u getting on with your overclocking?


Hey gert! I'm getting along slowly but I've got a bunch of results to post.


Spoiler: Current BIOS settings @ 4.8GHz














Spoiler: 4.1-4.7GHz results















Spoiler: 10 and 20 passes of IBT on Very High @ 4.8GHz










Things went fairly smoothly overall this time around. I noted what my voltages were under load using optimized defaults and used those numbers to input values for my VDDA, NB-HT, CPU-NB and NB and haven't needed to change them so far (At least I don't think I needed to). Temperatures are much lower this go around even with higher voltages thanks to the lower Digi+ settings if I had to guess and partly thanks to me leaving the top panel off my case for all of these tests to maximize temperatures.

You'll notice in my first passing run at 4.8GHz that my GFlops were somewhat lower than you'd expect and also inconsistent. A bit more voltage and I reran it to get pretty much a solid 93 GFlops for all 10 runs. Then I thought I'd try a 20-run pass of IBT and while it passed the results were kind of up and down..Never below 90 but it hit 94 GFlops for 2 runs.

Temps seem ok overall but it looks like my VRMs are getting a little warm in comparison to other things. Now I'm wondering if I should bump the CPU voltage up one or two more notches to try and stabilize the GFLops results or perhaps I should be looking at some of the secondary voltages? Should I be running something else for stability testing something more specific i.e my CPU-NB, RAM or Cache....or should I start working on getting my RAM back to 1866 and then messing with my NB/HT Links after that?

Maybe when I get my tax refund I'll buy a newer chip and give this ol piggy to the local Police station LOL


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

where is this that a 5ghz 8370e equates to a 7th place in the AMD division?

@deehoc, 4.4 and 4.5 were examples of how consistent you want your score to be, i personally aim for something a little more consistent than these two but they are a good start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I call shenanigans...
> 
> very high limited to 100-110 current v boosts more than this.
> 
> something isn't right with your rig.. in a very weird way
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that is too hard to believe?
> 
> 1.500 in the BIOS results to a 1.500 IDLE and 1.512 at LOAD. All while keeping the system at 100% Performance Mode.
> 
> :hmmmm
Click to expand...

Due to the fact I've had two exceedingly different chips in my board and there is only one setting that even remotely comes close to your amount of Vboost. and its not what you say you are at.

has you used a multimeter to verify that windows isn't mucking your voltages? your do have a pro belt on that board.

and your feeding a 8370e 1.512v for 5.1ghz 0.o that poor chip!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> where is this that a 5ghz 8370e equates to a 7th place in the AMD division?
> 
> @deehoc, 4.4 and 4.5 were examples of how consistent you want your score to be, i personally aim for something a little more consistent than these two but they are a good start.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I call shenanigans...
> 
> very high limited to 100-110 current v boosts more than this.
> 
> something isn't right with your rig.. in a very weird way
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that is too hard to believe?
> 
> 1.500 in the BIOS results to a 1.500 IDLE and 1.512 at LOAD. All while keeping the system at 100% Performance Mode.
> 
> :hmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due to the fact I've had two exceedingly different chips in my board and there is only one setting that even remotely comes close to your amount of Vboost. and its not what you say you are at.
> 
> has you used a multimeter to verify that windows isn't mucking your voltages? your do have a pro belt on that board.
> 
> and your feeding a 8370e 1.512v for 5.1ghz 0.o that poor chip!
Click to expand...

I had all but forgotten about that submission. I would have pushed it harder but I was out of power- that rig has the 850 watt gold rated seasonic that tripped the ocp , killing a very nice 960T









That 8370e has a second voltage wall - but its pretty good once you get past it http://valid.x86.fr/3jk1vz
Ideal phase change chip, IMHO.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Due to the fact I've had two exceedingly different chips in my board and there is only one setting that even remotely comes close to your amount of Vboost. and its not what you say you are at.
> 
> has you used a multimeter to verify that windows isn't mucking your voltages? your do have a pro belt on that board.
> 
> and your feeding a 8370e 1.512v for 5.1ghz 0.o that poor chip!


I told you, the ISSUE has been fixed by a BIOS flash. One thing you need to figure out, at 1.7 Volts, No watercooling can control the temps. When you see 45C with IBT on a Vcore of 1.7, You know what is wrong.







And it's not your TEMP SENSOR.

One thing, I may not be as adept as you are with this board, but I have been too keen in setting up the Voltages on this as well as the KITTY. I studied how VCORE and TEMPS responds to LLC enough to know where things should fall on a value I set. 4 different chips mate.


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Here you go Flail


----------



## deehoC

Well call me cowardly but I'm gonna drop my clock down to 4.6..I don't feel comfortable running my chip 24/7 at 1.606v in BIOS for 4.8 and I doubt the 200MHz is worth the added voltage I need to maintain stability.

So now how would I go about testing NB and HT Link stability if I'm planning on increasing their frequencies a little? I remember reading something about using p95 Small FFTs for 30+ mins to test the NB.


----------



## mus1mus

wow.

Have you tried FSB OC?

Sometimes, Multi stops where you cannot stabilize it using any Voltage. FSB can sometime get you higher.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> wow.
> 
> Have you tried FSB OC?
> 
> Sometimes, Multi stops where you cannot stabilize it using any Voltage. FSB can sometime get you higher.


I briefly tried FSB ocing a few months ago but I haven't tried it since you guys have helped me recently.

I reran IBT today after I dropped down to the settings I was previously stable @ 4.6 but the test failed on the 3rd pass. Tried bumping the voltage up two notches in case my result yesterday was a fluke and it still failed. I'm guessing now that my RAM is back at 1866 I'll need to add a bit of CPU-NB voltage to be properly stable again.

I'm also tempted to run a little experiment and see the differences needed for stability in other stress testing programs like p95, aida64, occt and rog realbench comparatively.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well I've decided if this doesn't put me in the 5.0 range ill give it up and settle for 4.8


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I briefly tried FSB ocing a few months ago but I haven't tried it since you guys have helped me recently.
> 
> I reran IBT today after I dropped down to the settings I was previously stable @ 4.6 but the test failed on the 3rd pass. Tried bumping the voltage up two notches in case my result yesterday was a fluke and it still failed. I'm guessing now that my RAM is back at 1866 I'll need to add a bit of CPU-NB voltage to be properly stable again.
> 
> I'm also tempted to run a little experiment and see the differences needed for stability in other stress testing programs like p95, aida64, occt and rog realbench comparatively.


I had run mostly multi with just a little fsb OCs on the GD80 but after I got the Sabertooth I quickly found it likes fsb OCing a lot better. With my multi at 19 and the ram set to 1600 I went fsb all the way and it did well. Give it a try.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well I've decided if this doesn't put me in the 5.0 range ill give it up and settle for 4.8


Nice pile of hardware you got. I'd guess you have a pretty good chance unless your chip is worse than mine lol. Best of luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I had run mostly multi with just a little fsb OCs on the GD80 but after I got the Sabertooth I quickly found it likes fsb OCing a lot better. With my multi at 19 and the ram set to 1600 I went fsb all the way and it did well. Give it a try.


It couldn't hurt and judging by your experience with it, it sounds like I've got hope yet. I'll give that a shot tonight and see how it goes. Thanks for the tip Mik


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Just for fun:



No idea if this is stable or not......

http://valid.x86.fr/hjblrj


----------



## mus1mus

NICE. But yeah, better get it stable dude.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NICE. But yeah, better get it stable dude.


Nope, not stable.....not in the slightest









Memtest went through with 25 errors, tried a few more times to stabilise it but no dice.

dropped down to 2400 11-12-12-31 and all good









Other news, my Skylake rig is on the way so once i get it setup I'll have some comparisons for you guys


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, not stable.....not in the slightest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memtest went through with 25 errors, tried a few more times to stabilise it but no dice.
> 
> dropped down to 2400 11-12-12-31 and all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other news, my Skylake rig is on the way so once i get it setup I'll have some comparisons for you guys


NICE.Looking forward.










Meself will be busy with a few too.



Spoiler: POTAETO


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nope, not stable.....not in the slightest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memtest went through with 25 errors, tried a few more times to stabilise it but no dice.
> 
> dropped down to 2400 11-12-12-31 and all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other news, my Skylake rig is on the way so once i get it setup I'll have some comparisons for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE.Looking forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meself will be busy with a few too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: POTAETO
Click to expand...

Damn dude....how many boards you need?









I'll be looking for some faster DDR4 at some point and I'll be looking forward to seeing what you get up to


----------



## mus1mus

That's, in no way, mine.









Gotta set-up 7 Video Machines for work. It's been a PITA picking up these parts in a short time but they're now piling up.

Look for E-DiEs. You will have a better luck on DDR4 on that platform than X99.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's, in no way, mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta set-up 7 Video Machines for work. It's been a PITA picking up these parts in a short time but they're now piling up.
> 
> Look for E-DiEs. You will have a better luck on DDR4 on that platform than X99.


Yeah, I'm holding off on faster ram for a bit, almost completely new build so need time for funds to gather up again


----------



## hurricane28

4.6 GHz Stable in IBT AVX:



some of my new 950 Pro benchmarks:





Unfortunately i am not getting the advertised specs but that is to be expected when running on AMD system, in benchmarks its always slower than Intel but i doubt i will notice the difference.

This M.2 SSD is amazingly fast and everything feels a lot snappier than on my SATA 850 Pro SSD. Boot times seems to be the same but applications run so much faster and smoother.

Installing Windows 10 only took me 10 minutes including the drivers! Simply amazing little thing this 950 Pro.

I really like this board as well, the layout is much better than on the Sabertooth and it also runs a few degrees cooler. I don't think i will be pushing this board as far as i did on the Sabertooth becaue i think the Sabertooth is a better overall overclocking board and this is more of an productivity board.

The audio is simply not even comparable to the Sabertooth, its not only louder but also much more clear at certain tones, as a matter a fact, i hear tones i never heard on the Sabertooth audio chip.

I can also replace the OP-AMP of the audio chip, not sure if that will boost performance or where i can get these chips but its a neat feature if you ask me.

So far, i am impressed by this board and the excelled support from Gigabyte in the Netherlands.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 4.6 GHz Stable in IBT AVX:
> 
> 
> 
> some of my new 950 Pro benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i am not getting the advertised specs but that is to be expected when running on AMD system, in benchmarks its always slower than Intel but i doubt i will notice the difference.
> 
> This M.2 SSD is amazingly fast and everything feels a lot snappier than on my SATA 850 Pro SSD. Boot times seems to be the same but applications run so much faster and smoother.
> 
> Installing Windows 10 only took me 10 minutes including the drivers! Simply amazing little thing this 950 Pro.
> 
> I really like this board as well, the layout is much better than on the Sabertooth and it also runs a few degrees cooler. I don't think i will be pushing this board as far as i did on the Sabertooth becaue i think the Sabertooth is a better overall overclocking board and this is more of an productivity board.
> 
> The audio is simply not even comparable to the Sabertooth, its not only louder but also much more clear at certain tones, as a matter a fact, i hear tones i never heard on the Sabertooth audio chip.
> 
> I can also replace the OP-AMP of the audio chip, not sure if that will boost performance or where i can get these chips but its a neat feature if you ask me.
> 
> So far, i am impressed by this board and the excelled support from Gigabyte in the Netherlands.


I have been waiting to see a fallow up on your rig using this new board and m2 ssd hope to see more. Can you clock it higher?,








can you also show us what speeds you are running your Cpu/nb and HT?.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 4.6 GHz Stable in IBT AVX:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my new 950 Pro benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i am not getting the advertised specs but that is to be expected when running on AMD system, in benchmarks its always slower than Intel but i doubt i will notice the difference.
> 
> This M.2 SSD is amazingly fast and everything feels a lot snappier than on my SATA 850 Pro SSD. Boot times seems to be the same but applications run so much faster and smoother.
> 
> Installing Windows 10 only took me 10 minutes including the drivers! Simply amazing little thing this 950 Pro.
> 
> I really like this board as well, the layout is much better than on the Sabertooth and it also runs a few degrees cooler. I don't think i will be pushing this board as far as i did on the Sabertooth becaue i think the Sabertooth is a better overall overclocking board and this is more of an productivity board.
> 
> The audio is simply not even comparable to the Sabertooth, its not only louder but also much more clear at certain tones, as a matter a fact, i hear tones i never heard on the Sabertooth audio chip.
> 
> I can also replace the OP-AMP of the audio chip, not sure if that will boost performance or where i can get these chips but its a neat feature if you ask me.
> 
> So far, i am impressed by this board and *the excelled support from Gigabyte in the Netherland*s.


They sucked when I tried to RMA a 280x, was getting artifacting at stock clocks and they kept blaming the PSU (EVGA 1000w G2 and i also tried 2 other PSU's with it), ended up bringing it back to Australia with me after 1 month or back and forth with them and RMAing here, went very smoothly

Also don't appreciate being called an idiot and that i didn't have a clue what i was doing









good to hear they treat you well though, frequent customer eh?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have been waiting to see a fallow up on your rig using this new board and m2 ssd hope to see more. Can you clock it higher?


Thnx.

I must emit that i was little disappointed when i didn't reach the advertised speeds but after a longer search and 3x new OS install, because you have to install it in EUFI modus in order for the SSD to work properly, i discovered that its the PCIe gen 2 that is holding me back..
Strange that they do advertise with speeds of gen 3 PCIe while i only get gen 2 performance.

I can surely clock it higher but i have to find out what all these settings do, its way different than the Sabertooth. I am aiming for 4.8 GHz again if i can reach that with reasonable temps.
I will report back when i know more


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx.
> 
> I must emit that i was little disappointed when i didn't reach the advertised speeds but after a longer search and 3x new OS install, because you have to install it in EUFI modus in order for the SSD to work properly, i discovered that its the PCIe gen 2 that is holding me back..
> Strange that they do advertise with speeds of gen 3 PCIe while i only get gen 2 performance.
> 
> I can surely clock it higher but i have to find out what all these settings do, its way different than the Sabertooth. I am aiming for 4.8 GHz again if i can reach that with reasonable temps.
> I will report back when i know more


I took a look at the 950 owners thread and also at the fact it clearly states on the GB website that the slot is x4. I was wondering what if you got an adapter for the ssd and used an x16 slot on the pci-e slot. I bet you would be the first to do this.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> They sucked when I tried to RMA a 280x, was getting artifacting at stock clocks and they kept blaming the PSU (EVGA 1000w G2 and i also tried 2 other PSU's with it), ended up bringing it back to Australia with me after 1 month or back and forth with them and RMAing here, went very smoothly
> 
> Also don't appreciate being called an idiot and that i didn't have a clue what i was doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear they treat you well though, frequent customer eh?


That's most unfortunate and a rather disgusting way of treating customers! I had very very bad experience with Asus several times so i am not going to buy any of their products ever again.. Samsung is also very very bad from where i am living. I had some questions about the 950 Pro performance because i was curious and rather annoyed that i didn't get the advertised speeds. I first called them and they send me an email which i had to respond with resent benchmarks of the SSD. They replied with such garbage that i called them again and asked them what they were talking about. They were very unfriendly and kinda hostile so i just hang up because i don't like dealing with people like that and especially over the phone...

I hear all kinds of different story's about RMA's with different manufacturers. I always had good experience with Gigabyte customer care and i even have a phone number from an rep that if i have any questions i can call him and he will sort things out for me. I had trouble with Gigabyte when i had my first UD3 board but that was sorted out pretty quick and even with the UD5 the service was simply outstanding. I hope this will continue because you never know when its going south with these company's


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I took a look at the 950 owners thread and also at the fact it clearly states on the GB website that the slot is x4. I was wondering what if you got an adapter for the ssd and used an x16 slot on the pci-e lane.


I seen that also, i don't think that will make an difference but i am no expert at this so i will take a look at it.

Let me know if you found out something will you


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> They sucked when I tried to RMA a 280x, was getting artifacting at stock clocks and they kept blaming the PSU (EVGA 1000w G2 and i also tried 2 other PSU's with it), ended up bringing it back to Australia with me after 1 month or back and forth with them and RMAing here, went very smoothly
> 
> Also don't appreciate being called an idiot and that i didn't have a clue what i was doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear they treat you well though, frequent customer eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's most unfortunate and a rather disgusting way of treating customers! I had very very bad experience with Asus several times so i am not going to buy any of their products ever again.. Samsung is also very very bad from where i am living. I had some questions about the 950 Pro performance because i was curious and rather annoyed that i didn't get the advertised speeds. I first called them and they send me an email which i had to respond with resent benchmarks of the SSD. They replied with such garbage that i called them again and asked them what they were talking about. They were very unfriendly and kinda hostile so i just hang up because i don't like dealing with people like that and especially over the phone...
> 
> I hear all kinds of different story's about RMA's with different manufacturers. I always had good experience with Gigabyte customer care and i even have a phone number from an rep that if i have any questions i can call him and he will sort things out for me. I had trouble with Gigabyte when i had my first UD3 board but that was sorted out pretty quick and even with the UD5 the service was simply outstanding. I hope this will continue because you never know when its going south with these company's
Click to expand...

Different regions + Different companies + Different customers and of course different reps on top of that

So many factors when it comes to how well a company stacks up it makes it hard to decide, easier way is reliability.......pick something that is reliable so you'll never have to deal with customer support anymore


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I seen that also, i don't think that will make an difference but i am no expert at this so i will take a look at it.
> 
> Let me know if you found out something will you


Well if PCI-E 3.0 x4 = PCI-E 2.0 at x8 speed, I am going to assume that the M.2 slot is simply locked at x4 speeds of PCI-E 2.0. So my theory is if you use an x16 slot you would have more than enough bandwidth. So I am going to assume that x16 PCI-E 2.0 would equate to x8 PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Different regions + Different companies + Different customers and of course different reps on top of that
> 
> So many factors when it comes to how well a company stacks up it makes it hard to decide, easier way is reliability.......pick something that is reliable so you'll never have to deal with customer support anymore


Agree on that, that's why i decided to go with Gigabyte instead of Asus, this was the second Sabertooth i had to RMA because the audio died and the SATA ports..

I never had problem with Gigabyte and i had it longer than both my Sabertooth combined.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Well if PCI-E 3.0 x4 = PCI-E 2.0 at x8 speed, I am going to assume that the M.2 slot is simply locked at x4 speeds of PCI-E 2.0. So my theory is if you use an x16 slot you would have more than enough bandwidth. So I am going to assume that x16 PCI-E 2.0 would equate to x8 PCI-E 3.0.


Hmm, that is very interesting. Your calculations are correct, i seen similar calculations at the 950 Pro thread somewhere. I could buy an M.2 adapter to PCIe so for only 20 euro's so maybe i am going to do that.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm, that is very interesting. Your calculations are correct, i seen similar calculations at the 950 Pro thread somewhere. I could buy an M.2 adapter to PCIe so for only 20 euro's so maybe i am going to do that.


Cool I 'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx.
> 
> I must emit that i was little disappointed when i didn't reach the advertised speeds but after a longer search and 3x new OS install, because you have to install it in EUFI modus in order for the SSD to work properly, i discovered that its the PCIe gen 2 that is holding me back..
> Strange that they do advertise with speeds of gen 3 PCIe while i only get gen 2 performance.
> 
> I can surely clock it higher but i have to find out what all these settings do, its way different than the Sabertooth. I am aiming for 4.8 GHz again if i can reach that with reasonable temps.
> I will report back when i know more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a look at the 950 owners thread and also at the fact it clearly states on the GB website that the slot is x4. I was wondering what if you got an adapter for the ssd and used an x16 slot on the pci-e slot. I bet you would be the first to do this.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I seen that also, i don't think that will make an difference but i am no expert at this so i will take a look at it.
> 
> Let me know if you found out something will you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if PCI-E 3.0 x4 = PCI-E 2.0 at x8 speed, I am going to assume that the M.2 slot is simply locked at x4 speeds of PCI-E 2.0. So my theory is if you use an x16 slot you would have more than enough bandwidth. So I am going to assume that x16 PCI-E 2.0 would equate to x8 PCI-E 3.0.
Click to expand...

NOT the way PCIE works.

PCIE has lanes,
but putting a chip with 2 lanes or 4 lanes into a x16 slot, means that slot will run at 2 or 4 lanes

you CAN put a x16 lane slot into a x1/4/8 lane slot and it WILL run at x1/4/8
or an x8 into a x1/4 and it will run at x1/4
or x4 into an x1 and it will run at x1

but take a x1/4/8 and install into a slot with more lanes and it will only run at the rated amount

this is why ( unfortunately there was a great article i read on ocn that i cant find ) PCIe is pretty amazing, you can physically cut off the fingers ( where it goes into the slot ) on your GPU at certain points. and it will still function - there have been several mods that do this ! and you can also snap off the back of the PCIE slot and fit a longer card in a smaller slot.

the more lanes it has ( the card ) the faster it runs, it scales really well that way.

with that said, m.2 PCIE ssds can only have up to x4 pcie lanes you cant change that, electronically that it what is printed on the board.

so putting it into a x8/x16 slot just means that slot will only run at x4

pcie 2 vs 3 - each lane has a certain bandwidth, that pcie3 x1 slot has as much bandwidth as pcie2 x2 but if something ONLY has x1 ( electrically ) then it is bound to the pcie generation bandwidth of the board ( assuming it is the latest pcie- currently pcie3 )


----------



## Kalistoval

All that being understood, I am trying to find out if indeed it is electronically locked at x4. If it is then that pretty much defeats the point of the adapter. I my self have not found that information of it being locked at x4 pci-e 3.0 electronically. I know you clearly stated that by design M.2 ssd are x4 and it cannot be changed. Still though I am hard headed and want find out besides there is no harm in finding out the hard way that you are right lol.


----------



## The Stilt

Are you talking about 990FX Gaming or what?


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, that;s the motherboard i have.


----------



## The Stilt

The last "x16" slot on that board is indeed x4 electrically. There are no additional lanes connected to it, since there are none available. If you add a device in the x1 slot above it, the speed will drop to x2. These two slots are connected into a PCI-E switch.

2GB/s max it is, unless you overclock the PCI-E frequency


----------



## hurricane28

If that is true, than why do they put x16_2 on it is my question, that is simply false advertisement correct?

So my read and write speeds are up to spec? Explain to me than why they advertise with 20 gbps bandwidth while i am only getting 5 gbps?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If that is true, than why do they put x16_2 on it is my question, that is simply false advertisement correct?
> 
> So my read and write speeds are up to spec? Explain to me than why they advertise with 20 gbps bandwidth while i am only getting 5 gbps?




Thus the M.2 slot is x4 pci-e 2.0. Now they are not factoring in overhead it goes hand in hand with your benchmarks results.

5Gb/s would translate to 630MB/s

On my 850 evo I score 530.4MB/s = 4.2432Gb/s


you are at 1657MB/s = 13.256Gb/s from 20Gb/s that your slot offers.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> Thus the M.2 slot is x4 pci-e 2.0. Now they are not factoring in overhead it goes hand in hand with your benchmarks results.


Thnx, i see now, but x4 is 20 gbps but i only see 5 gbps connection in Samsung magician software as you can see in my screenshot i provided earlier.. some people on the 950 Pro thread have the correct readings. That kinda confuses me.

The SSD is also not recognized in BIOS so i cannot configure the SSD to M.2 mode, kinda strange.


----------



## hurricane28

Aha, so if i would get my hand on an M.2 PCIe adapter and install it on x8 or x16 slot i will get better performance correct? I am still limited by PCIe gen2 but i have more lanes that way.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, so if i would get my hand on an M.2 PCIe adapter and install it on x8 or x16 slot i will get better performance correct? I am still limited by PCIe gen2 but i have more lanes that way.


It might not help, M.2 SSD's by design are limited to x4 lanes regardless of pci-e revision according to the wiki. You could be the first to prove it as far as I know.


----------



## deehoC

Well I'm pretty much dead-set on buying an 8370e when my tax refund comes in as I'm curious to see how another chip performs on my setup but I'm wondering if you guys have any preferences/recommendations for a batch to look for? Theres a few chips in my city and I could probably persuade the staff to let me check the batch numbers before purchase with any luck. In the mean time I'll continue trying to fine tune this chip with the advice you guys have given me so far.

@The Stilt Help me Obiwan you're my only hope.


----------



## miklkit

It's really easy to check the batch numbers as the CPU can be seen in a window in the box. I just got my new 8370 and it looks like this. 

They say anything newer than 1429 is good.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's really easy to check the batch numbers as the CPU can be seen in a window in the box. I just got my new 8370 and it looks like this.
> 
> They say anything newer than 1429 is good.


Good to know. I haven't seen the box my 8350 came in since I bought it so I couldn't recall if it had to be opened to view the batch number. Thanks for the pic and info, I'll keep my eye out for one like that if possible.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> @The Stilt Help me Obiwan you're my only hope.


For FX-8370, FX-8370E, FX-8320E the batch doesn´t matter, since they´ve were never produced before the change


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Well I'm pretty much dead-set on buying an 8370e when my tax refund comes in as I'm curious to see how another chip performs on my setup but I'm wondering if you guys have any preferences/recommendations for a batch to look for? Theres a few chips in my city and I could probably persuade the staff to let me check the batch numbers before purchase with any luck. In the mean time I'll continue trying to fine tune this chip with the advice you guys have given me so far.
> 
> @The Stilt Help me Obiwan you're my only hope.


LOl I ask if I could check the bin out of 25 boxes at microcenter and got mines. All you have to do is ask they wont say no. 1432PGY is my batch number (FX 8370)
non E


----------



## cssorkinman

This is off topic, but there may be some of you here that might be interested . I started a friendly competition for anyone wanting to run an X4 http://www.overclock.net/t/1589348/amd-x4-battle-royale-unofficial


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> For FX-8370, FX-8370E, FX-8320E the batch doesn´t matter, since they´ve were never produced before the change


Good to know, thank you sir.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Well I'm pretty much dead-set on buying an 8370e when my tax refund comes in as I'm curious to see how another chip performs on my setup but I'm wondering if you guys have any preferences/recommendations for a batch to look for? Theres a few chips in my city and I could probably persuade the staff to let me check the batch numbers before purchase with any luck. In the mean time I'll continue trying to fine tune this chip with the advice you guys have given me so far.
> 
> @The Stilt Help me Obiwan you're my only hope.


.....eh no...


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Ugh I bought a EVGA PSU brand new from Amazon preparing for my Zen/Zen+ build and to use it on my stopgap PC. It arrived today and it was missing the plastic shrink wrap, the official genuine seal was tampered/broken, and the box was a bit damaged when the shipping box was perfectly clean. They sent me a used instead of a brand new right?

On another note with tax returns coming Im so tempted on getting a 8-Core again but feel theres no point with a good 6300 in possession and zen looming ahead. Any of the newer batches have better headroom?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> .....eh no...


I just thought it sounded funny lol. Figured I'd ask Stilt since I remembered a recent post with him specifically talking about the newer chips.

edit: Or did you mean no you don't have anything specific to recommend?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> .....eh no...
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it sounded funny lol. Figured I'd ask Stilt since I remembered a recent post with him specifically talking about the newer chips.
> 
> edit: Or did you mean no you don't have anything specific to recommend?
Click to expand...

came off wrong to me, no one person is ever your only hope irregardless of situation.

well depends how you get your tax return, if its a snails pace like me, wait to see what is on AM4 at the get go, those should be close to market by the time taxes come back.

getting a newer fx chip is just gunna yield a variation of the same it is a true side grade, they will top out at the same frequencies, heat is still a factor as these chips LOVE amps and those will heat you up more than volts netting you in a very similar position with maybe 100-300mhz higher clocks.


----------



## superstition222

Has anyone else seen SIV report 10C or more higher temperatures than HWINFO?

I'm not sure which to trust.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> came off wrong to me, no one person is ever your only hope irregardless of situation.
> 
> well depends how you get your tax return, if its a snails pace like me, wait to see what is on AM4 at the get go, those should be close to market by the time taxes come back.
> 
> getting a newer fx chip is just gunna yield a variation of the same it is a true side grade, they will top out at the same frequencies, heat is still a factor as these chips LOVE amps and those will heat you up more than volts netting you in a very similar position with maybe 100-300mhz higher clocks.


Yeah I guess I should've worded it better, my bad. What you said is very true though as I received valuable information from at least 4 of the regulars in this thread and there is never an end all be all solution to something like this.

I'm mostly just curious what kind of end results I'll see on another chip since I feel like it was a little bit of a waste to buy the Sabertooth, a better more reliable PSU and H240-X cooler if all I ever got out of my chip was like 4.5-4.6 I probably could've achieved that on a cheaper board. I feel like I've got a decent base system and I'd like to see how far it can take a chip that isn't such a hog. Then again buying a better PSU and cooler isn't exactly a detrimental thing since I can carry those forward to future builds..problems.

I initially thought about buying an Intel platform to see how things are on the other side but then I thought with AM4 and Zen not too far off it'd be wiser to wait and see what it brings to the table and just play with another FX chip in the mean time as I've had no real complaints with this CPU aside from my chip eating volts like its no ones business.

If I ended up with a stable 5GHz clock I'd be happy but even if I managed to stabilize 4.8 or 4.9 I wouldn't be complaining as it's still a performance increase (Albeit slight) over my chip running at 4.5 like it has for the past while and it'll be another learning experience so who could say no to that?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> came off wrong to me, no one person is ever your only hope irregardless of situation.
> 
> well depends how you get your tax return, if its a snails pace like me, wait to see what is on AM4 at the get go, those should be close to market by the time taxes come back.
> 
> getting a newer fx chip is just gunna yield a variation of the same it is a true side grade, they will top out at the same frequencies, heat is still a factor as these chips LOVE amps and those will heat you up more than volts netting you in a very similar position with maybe 100-300mhz higher clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess I should've worded it better, my bad. What you said is very true though as I received valuable information from at least 4 of the regulars in this thread and there is never an end all be all solution to something like this.
> 
> I'm mostly just curious what kind of end results I'll see on another chip since I feel like it was a little bit of a waste to buy the Sabertooth if all I ever got out of my chip was like 4.5-4.6 I probably could've achieved that on a cheaper board with enough time and tinkering.
> 
> I initially thought about buying an Intel platform to see how things are on the other side but then I thought with AM4 and Zen not too far off it'd be wiser to wait and see what it brings to the table and just play with another FX chip in the mean time as I've had no real complaints with this CPU aside from my chip eating volts like its no ones business.
> 
> If I ended up with a stable 5GHz clock I'd be happy but even if I managed to stabilize 4.8 or 4.9 I wouldn't be complaining as it's still a performance increase (Albeit slight) over my chip running at 4.5 like it has for the past while and it'll be another learning experience so who could say no to that?
Click to expand...

well, being the winter i don't have a "true" answer for you, I replaced my old 8350 due to bent pins (i don't have super still hands so i didn't want to risk snapping a pin) so i got a 8370e that was on open box discount (got to store 15mins b4 closing after bending pins)

also considering that i've switched coolers also skews the answer a little bit

but going from a h100i to a captain 360 (deep cool) isn't a huge change but it is a change and i'm only really managing 200mhz more than I did last winter.

seeing some benchmarks on sources I trust, state that are almost equal in stock config, but i don't run stock config at all.

I would think the money spent to expand your 240x would be less than what you would spend on a new chip and likely get you to the same place (totally IMHO)


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well, being the winter i don't have a "true" answer for you, I replaced my old 8350 due to bent pins (i don't have super still hands so i didn't want to risk snapping a pin) so i got a 8370e that was on open box discount (got to store 15mins b4 closing after bending pins)
> 
> also considering that i've switched coolers also skews the answer a little bit
> 
> but going from a h100i to a captain 360 (deep cool) isn't a huge change but it is a change and i'm only really managing 200mhz more than I did last winter.
> 
> seeing some benchmarks on sources I trust, state that are almost equal in stock config, but i don't run stock config at all.
> 
> I would think the money spent to expand your 240x would be less than what you would spend on a new chip and likely get you to the same place (totally IMHO)


What a coincidence..theres an open box 8370e selling with a 10% discount on $279 CAD I was looking at and I was actually thinking I might pick up a 360 rad and place it up top and front mount my H240-X at the same time as I grab the 8370e just cuz the rad isn't too expensive ($62-69.99 CAD)

According to the secretary at work our T4 slips should be arriving this week and being mailed out the following week. I'll have her hold mine to be picked up in person and with any luck I'd have my return roughly a week from the time I bring it to my tax guy.


----------



## Johan45

Wow , that seems steep. They have the 9370 for 269 at the egg right now.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow , that seems steep. They have the 9370 for 269 at the egg right now.


Canadian?


----------



## Johan45

Yeah CDN.


----------



## superstition222

9590 is $180 US at Microcenter, so $11 less.


----------



## Johan45

Good deal for a brave one, better have your ducks in a row if you wanna take something like that on


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well, being the winter i don't have a "true" answer for you, I replaced my old 8350 due to bent pins (i don't have super still hands so i didn't want to risk snapping a pin) so i got a 8370e that was on open box discount (got to store 15mins b4 closing after bending pins)
> 
> also considering that i've switched coolers also skews the answer a little bit
> 
> but going from a h100i to a captain 360 (deep cool) *isn't a huge change but it is a change and i'm only really managing 200mhz more than I did last winter*.
> 
> seeing some benchmarks on sources I trust, state that are almost equal in stock config, but i don't run stock config at all.
> 
> I would think the money spent to expand your 240x would be less than what you would spend on a new chip and likely get you to the same place (totally IMHO)


That seems to line up with my experience of getting 200mhz improvement per 120mm increase in rad size I went from 4.6-4.8ghz upgrading from Antec 620 to glacer 240l


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

the existence of the FX8370 and fx8370e essentially render the FX 9 series a Bad deal.

did they continue the 9 series after the E variation were released? I don't know i've not seen em instore enough to think that they are merely getting rid of the last few batches that were sitting around.

i'm almost willing to bet they are all silicone from while the process was still maturing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> All that being understood, I am trying to find out if indeed it is electronically locked at x4. If it is then that pretty much defeats the point of the adapter. I my self have not found that information of it being locked at x4 pci-e 3.0 electronically. I know you clearly stated that by design M.2 ssd are x4 and it cannot be changed. Still though I am hard headed and want find out besides there is no harm in finding out the hard way that you are right lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, so if i would get my hand on an M.2 PCIe adapter and install it on x8 or x16 slot i will get better performance correct? I am still limited by PCIe gen2 but i have more lanes that way.
> 
> 
> 
> It might not help, M.2 SSD's by design are limited to x4 lanes regardless of pci-e revision according to the wiki. You could be the first to prove it as far as I know.
Click to expand...

it is easy actually here

Source

Quote:


> Computer bus interfaces provided through the M.2 connector are PCI Express 3.0 (up to four lanes), Serial ATA 3.0, and USB 3.0 (a single logical port for each of the latter two)


source1
source2
http://www.hwtools.net/PDF/M2F_VER1.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If that is true, than why do they put x16_2 on it is my question, that is simply false advertisement correct?
> 
> So my read and write speeds are up to spec? Explain to me than why they advertise with 20 gbps bandwidth while i am only getting 5 gbps?


not all SSDs ARE x4, some are x2, it CAN have UP TO x4


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the existence of the FX8370 and fx8370e essentially render the FX 9 series a Bad deal.
> 
> did they continue the 9 series after the E variation were released? I don't know i've not seen em instore enough to think that they are merely getting rid of the last few batches that were sitting around.
> 
> i'm almost willing to bet they are all silicone from while the process was still maturing.


Micro Center is getting them from somewhere because every time the 9590 goes out of stock more come in. However, they are out of 9370s at the store by me. They were down to just one 8370E but now have four in stock.

Next time I go there I'll check the batch for you.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not all SSDs ARE x4, some are x2, it CAN have UP TO x4


Yea up too... x2?!?! who wants that........


----------



## Johan45

All you'd have to do is look at the date on the 9590 to know. They're all fabbed in the same facility


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not all SSDs ARE x4, some are x2, it CAN have UP TO x4
> 
> 
> 
> Yea up too... x2?!?! who wants that........
Click to expand...

well, if the chips/controller cant make use of the bandwidth why waste extra resources


----------



## Kalistoval

Wouldn't that end up at sata3 speeds?.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Wouldn't that end up at sata3 speeds?.


nope https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express

3.0 128b/130b 8 GT/s 7.877 Gbit/s (984.6 MB/s) <-- PER LANE

so PCIe 3.0 x2 = just over 1800 MB/s

therefore it can read and write at over 1.5x the speed of sata3 (6gb/s) (edit: forgot to write this was per lane 1.5x sata per lane used)


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> the existence of the FX8370 and fx8370e essentially render the FX 9 series a Bad deal.
> 
> did they continue the 9 series after the E variation were released? I don't know i've not seen em instore enough to think that they are merely getting rid of the last few batches that were sitting around.
> 
> i'm almost willing to bet they are all silicone from while the process was still maturing.


No not really


----------



## Amardio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> For FX-8370, FX-8370E, FX-8320E the batch doesn´t matter, since they´ve were never produced before the change


What exactly did they change ?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amardio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> For FX-8370, FX-8370E, FX-8320E the batch doesn´t matter, since they´ve were never produced before the change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did they change ?
Click to expand...

Matured process nodes that allow for lower TDP/lower leakage/ and better boosts

Its pretty much that the chips have been in production long enough that the yields are better meaning better overall chips are produced which allow for better power consumption and such.. this happens with every chip manufacturing process.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amardio*
> 
> What exactly did they change ?


Vishera initially shipped with "I" & "J" nodes (minor revision). The "K" node used since week 29 of 2014 along with the more mature process reduced the static leakage (SIDD) by > 25% on average compared to older versions. I´ve got few C0K FX-9590s from week 30 of 2014 and their leakage is substantially lower too (~ 27%). Still nearly all of my FX-8370 & FX-8370E chips can outperform them in absolute clock and in power consumption.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Yeah I guess I should've worded it better, my bad.


Don't apologize just because someone got a little miffed for whatever reason. Nothing wrong with your line of thought. So much stuff on this and other forums is basically just broscience. We are very lucky to have The Stilt here.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 9590 is $180 US at Microcenter, so $11 less.


The 8370 is listed at the same price too


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Don't apologize just because someone got a little miffed for whatever reason. Nothing wrong with your line of thought. So much stuff on this and other forums is basically just broscience. We are very lucky to have The Stilt here.


What can I say other than I'm stereotypically Canadian. I apologize at the drop of a hat lol.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> What can I say other than I'm stereotypically Canadian. I apologize at the drop of a hat lol.


"aye" In my Canadian voice


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> What can I say other than I'm stereotypically Canadian. I apologize at the drop of a hat lol.


I drink a fair bit of tea and understate everything. We all have our crosses.









And certainly, The Stilt has forgotten more about this scene than I've yet managed to learn. No harm in hoping for an answer from someone so knowledgeable. I've had several questions answered by reading his replies to others.

On-topic, I had an 8320 with a 123x batch number (can't for the life of me remember the fourth digit) which struggled to hold 4.6 on air at under 1.48v +. The 8320 in my second sig-rig below is batch 1401 and holds 4.8 comfortably at 1.43v. I want to say the first was PGN and the second was PGS but I don't have the older one and I'd have to pop the top on my cooler to confirm the second. In any event, it's purely anecdotal but it squares with the more concrete information about the refinement of the process over time.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> What can I say other than I'm stereotypically Canadian. I apologize at the drop of a hat lol.


I go to Toronto regularly and find that you guys and us guys are pretty much the same lol!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I drink a fair bit of tea and understate everything. We all have our crosses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And certainly, The Stilt has forgotten more about this scene than I've yet managed to learn. No harm in hoping for an answer from someone so knowledgeable. I've had several questions answered by reading his replies to others.
> 
> On-topic, I had an 8320 with a 123x batch number (can't for the life of me remember the fourth digit) which struggled to hold 4.6 on air at under 1.48v +. The 8320 in my second sig-rig below is batch 1401 and holds 4.8 comfortably at 1.43v. I want to say the first was PGN and the second was PGS but I don't have the older one and I'd have to pop the top on my cooler to confirm the second. In any event, it's purely anecdotal but it squares with the more concrete information about the refinement of the process over time.


1234 and 1237 were must common of the ones I saw here


----------



## superstition222

Will someone do me a favor and run like two minutes of Prime with SIV and then with HWINFO and tell me if you get much hotter temp claims with SIV.

Thanks.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Will someone do me a favor and run like two minutes of Prime with SIV and then with HWINFO and tell me if you get much hotter temp claims with SIV.
> 
> Thanks.


here


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I drink a fair bit of tea and understate everything. We all have our crosses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And certainly, The Stilt has forgotten more about this scene than I've yet managed to learn. No harm in hoping for an answer from someone so knowledgeable. I've had several questions answered by reading his replies to others.
> 
> On-topic, I had an 8320 with a 123x batch number (can't for the life of me remember the fourth digit) which struggled to hold 4.6 on air at under 1.48v +. The 8320 in my second sig-rig below is batch 1401 and holds 4.8 comfortably at 1.43v. I want to say the first was PGN and the second was PGS but I don't have the older one and I'd have to pop the top on my cooler to confirm the second. In any event, it's purely anecdotal but it squares with the more concrete information about the refinement of the process over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 1234 and 1237 were must common of the ones I saw here
Click to expand...

1237 is the same batch as mine, very cool but its a piggy

Great for air cooling

1236 was a good batch


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> here


Thanks. Maybe Undervolter can check since he has a UD3P board. SIV claims I hit 71C in less than two minutes before I quit it under Prime at just 4.4 with 1.36V and a 480 + 360mm loop for just the CPU. HWINFO said 55C.

I have also noticed what seemed to be high idling temps in BIOS which fits with the higher idle SIV is reporting. If my temps really are this bad it would explain the odd throttling above 4.4 that I've been noticing. But, what isn't explained is how they could be so bad.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Thanks. Maybe Undervolter can check since he has a UD3P board. SIV claims I hit 71C in less than two minutes before I quit it under Prime at just 4.4 with 1.36V and a 480 + 360mm loop for just the CPU. HWINFO said 55C.
> 
> I have also noticed what seemed to be high idling temps in BIOS which fits with the higher idle SIV is reporting. If my temps really are this bad it would explain the odd throttling above 4.4 that I've been noticing. But, what isn't explained is how they could be so bad.


Sorry, i missed your previous post (this thread is too fast and too "overclockerish" for me), otherwise i would have posted them earlier. To me the software made no difference and the readings were the same as Open Hardware Monitor (which i normally use). I ran Prime for about the same time (3-4 mins)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Of course, i remind you that i have rev 1.0.

P.S.: I ran them separately to avoid possible driver interference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

wipe an re install HWinfo, if reading are still erroneous, re-flash bios if the reading are still erronious after bios flash.. congrats welcome to corruption..

reformat is in order. (might as re flash just to be safe as well if you are using W8+) do this with optimized defaults as it is likely a poor overclock to blame if this is the case.

if you have install media don't be lazy, you don't need to activate the Key on a OC partition.. just reformat that partition. and install again as an OC partition so you don't risk data corruption on your main daily install.


----------



## mrgnex

OKay so I am at 4.8GHz and I really want to go all the way to 5. But I am currently stuck. At the moment I am at 1.44V but no matter how much voltage I put through it, it won't stabilize at any higher clock speeds. I am using a Crosshair V Formula Z and overclocked Hyper X ram (which is stable). All powered by a V700. What could I try?


----------



## mus1mus

What's the current temp? And your cooler?

What's your GPU?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the current temp? And your cooler?
> 
> What's your GPU?


I have a Supremacy MX with currently 360mm of cooling surface. That will be switched out for a 480 rad.
My temps stay under 50 degrees Celsius in Intelburntest.
I have a 290 with 290X bios with EK block and ASUS bios.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the current temp? And your cooler?
> 
> What's your GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Supremacy MX with currently 360mm of cooling surface. That will be switched out for a 480 rad.
> My temps stay under 50 in Intelburntest.
> I have a 290 with 290X bios with EK block and ASUS bios.
Click to expand...

Fill out the rigbuilder (top of your screen) and put it in your sig, helps everyone else help you









and you've no shortage of cooling, what vcore you using for 4.8 and LLC etc etc etc


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fill out the rigbuilder (top of your screen) and put it in your sig, helps everyone else help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you've no shortage of cooling, what vcore you using for 4.8 and LLC etc etc etc


Done








I am currently on 1.44V as stated








I think my LLC is on Ultra High. I tried bumping up the cpu/nb voltage to 1.3 V but it didnt help..


----------



## mus1mus

With a 290 and an FX, you will face a power shortage when both are Overclocked. Esp when gunning for the 5-0.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With a 290 and an FX, you will face a power shortage when both are Overclocked. Esp when gunning for the 5-0.


With 700 watts?


----------



## DR4G00N

You may have just hit a point in which it requires significantly more VCore to be stable (I.E. ~1.55V+). 4.8GHz @ 1.44V isn't too bad honestly.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> You may have just hit a point in which it requires significantly more VCore to be stable (I.E. ~1.55V+). 4.8GHz @ 1.44V isn't too bad honestly.


I was afraid of that







and I hoped I was wrong..
Yeah the low voltage made me confident I could reach higher..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With a 290 and an FX, you will face a power shortage when both are Overclocked. Esp when gunning for the 5-0.


It is possible.......V700 is a good PSU though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> You may have just hit a point in which it requires significantly more VCore to be stable (I.E. ~1.55V+). 4.8GHz @ 1.44V isn't too bad honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I hoped I was wrong..
> Yeah the low voltage made me confident I could reach higher..
Click to expand...

my 8350 did 4.8 on 1.48v but 5.0 needed 1.58v iirc to be stable so don't be afraid to bump up the vcore and see what happens


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I was afraid of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I hoped I was wrong..
> Yeah the low voltage made me confident I could reach higher..


Do a little experiment with LLC Settings.

See if you can be stable at 1.5 for 4.9. If not, bump the Voltage a couple of clicks each try.

Post your IBT AVX runs with the results. A lot of guys here can tell you which setting needs a tweak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is possible.......V700 is a good PSU though.
> my 8350 did 4.8 on 1.48v but 5.0 needed 1.58v iirc to be stable so don't be afraid to bump up the vcore and see what happens


When talking about the 290 with a good OC (1200+ on the core or +100 on the V), and an FX at 5.0 at 1.5+ V, you will hit more than 600W on BF4. I reckon.

Some Multi stops at 4.8 too. So FSB maybe?


----------



## Mega Man

1.3 is probably too much on cpu/nb, you do have nb bumped up by 0.1v correct, also at this freq power cleanliness is a big factor, please post some bios screen shots, esp voltages and Digi options


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I was afraid of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I hoped I was wrong..
> Yeah the low voltage made me confident I could reach higher..
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little experiment with LLC Settings.
> 
> See if you can be stable at 1.5 for 4.9. If not, bump the Voltage a couple of clicks each try.
> 
> Post your IBT AVX runs with the results. A lot of guys here can tell you which setting needs a tweak.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is possible.......V700 is a good PSU though.
> my 8350 did 4.8 on 1.48v but 5.0 needed 1.58v iirc to be stable so don't be afraid to bump up the vcore and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When talking about the 290 with a good OC (1200+ on the core or +100 on the V), and an FX at 5.0 at 1.5+ V, you will hit more than 600W on BF4. I reckon.
> 
> Some Multi stops at 4.8 too. So FSB maybe?
Click to expand...

Agreed on both parts but we aren't taking OCing the GPU as well, just CPU otherwise OCP would cut in and you'd have a concrete answer then









Hell, I've tripped my Silverstone 1200w with a couple of 290's and my 8350








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1.3 is probably too much on cpu/nb, you do have nb bumped up by 0.1v correct, also at this freq power cleanliness is a big factor, please post some bios screen shots, esp voltages and Digi options


^ That


----------



## mrgnex

Thanks for the support guys!

Here are some BIOS screenshots:
DIGI settings:


Frequency settings:


Voltage settings:


My 290X is currently at +100mV and 150% power target (I have the ability to go to +200mV which I will probably do if my temps allow it).
Quote:


> Post your IBT AVX runs with the results.


Do you mean when it fails or what settings I use? What is the AVX part? :$

I will try a something like 1.6V and report back when I'm done but that probably won't be earlier than tomorrow.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I was afraid of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I hoped I was wrong..
> Yeah the low voltage made me confident I could reach higher..
> 
> 
> 
> Do a little experiment with LLC Settings.
> 
> See if you can be stable at 1.5 for 4.9. If not, bump the Voltage a couple of clicks each try.
> 
> Post your IBT AVX runs with the results. A lot of guys here can tell you which setting needs a tweak.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It is possible.......V700 is a good PSU though.
> my 8350 did 4.8 on 1.48v but 5.0 needed 1.58v iirc to be stable so don't be afraid to bump up the vcore and see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When talking about the 290 with a good OC (1200+ on the core or +100 on the V), and an FX at 5.0 at 1.5+ V, you will hit more than 600W on BF4. I reckon.
> 
> Some Multi stops at 4.8 too. So FSB maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed on both parts but we aren't taking OCing the GPU as well, just CPU otherwise OCP would cut in and you'd have a concrete answer then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell, I've tripped my Silverstone 1200w with a couple of 290's and my 8350*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1.3 is probably too much on cpu/nb, you do have nb bumped up by 0.1v correct, also at this freq power cleanliness is a big factor, please post some bios screen shots, esp voltages and Digi options
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ That
Click to expand...

It is absolutely scary how much the load increases when you push a 290X and an 8 core Vishera or X 6 Thuban .


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Can unstable gpu clock cause blue screen from driver crash? I've been having issues when running crossfire and overclocking in trying to narrow down if it's the 16 drivers or my bottom 290 causing the issue...it causes bad crash that I'm assuming takes the registry or a required file for Windows to boot up...as until I safe mode and ddu the driver then reinstall Windows week just blue screen loop citing ati driver as the culprit but no crash dump gets created...it's not temperature related cores never break 55c even when downsampling 4k res to 1080p @ high percentage gpu load vrms are always below 55c as well on both cards


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sorry, i missed your previous post (this thread is too fast and too "overclockerish" for me), otherwise i would have posted them earlier. To me the software made no difference and the readings were the same as Open Hardware Monitor (which i normally use). I ran Prime for about the same time (3-4 mins)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, i remind you that i have rev 1.0.


Thanks very much. I did remember you having 1.0. Do you have separate core and package temps? I have never had separate temps, just one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> wipe an re install HWinfo, if reading are still erroneous, re-flash bios if the reading are still erronious after bios flash.. congrats welcome to corruption..
> 
> reformat is in order. (might as re flash just to be safe as well if you are using W8+) do this with optimized defaults as it is likely a poor overclock to blame if this is the case.
> 
> if you have install media don't be lazy, you don't need to activate the Key on a OC partition.. just reformat that partition. and install again as an OC partition so you don't risk data corruption on your main daily install.


If it's corruption its interesting corruption since updating the BIOS before didn't change things in terms of BIOS giving a higher idle reading than HWINFO.

My main machine is OS X Macbook Pro. I use the Windows machine for gaming. I built it primarily for encoding but things have changed so I no longer need to do that.

Personally, I think this motherboard is weird with its inability to boot above a 22 multi (a bug verified by multiple people) and so on. At least the second BIOS version fixed its inability to have the bus or hypertransport set from something other than auto.









While it's possible that it's corruption it seems strange that the behavior would have been consistent from the beginning of my overclocking. I have always noticed that the BIOS temp is higher when idling than what HWINFO says.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Thanks very much. I did remember you having 1.0. Do you have separate core and package temps? I have never had separate temps, just one.
> If it's corruption its interesting corruption since updating the BIOS before didn't change things in terms of BIOS giving a higher idle reading than HWINFO.
> 
> .


You mean in HWInfo? Well, i have uninstalled it, but seeing from my own screenshot (lol) it only shows package. If you mean to see the temperature of individual cores, Speccy does that:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With a 290 and an FX, you will face a power shortage when both are Overclocked. Esp when gunning for the 5-0.
> 
> 
> 
> With 700 watts?
Click to expand...

Your PSU likely isn't an issue. 200-250 for your chip, 250-275 for gpu, ~100w for mb fans and HD, by my gauge without actually measuring anything you still have a bit of head room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> You may have just hit a point in which it requires significantly more VCore to be stable (I.E. ~1.55V+). 4.8GHz @ 1.44V isn't too bad honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I hoped I was wrong..
> Yeah the low voltage made me confident I could reach higher..
Click to expand...

well with this voltage if it is actually stable, we re dealing with the newer more efficient silicon than they earlier piggy silicon

here we say something.. If you can cool it you can clock it. your cooling can cool it, and your board can push it.

so what are you waiting for?


Spoiler: Warning: !























@superstition.. you get what you pay for.... budget parts = budget results


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!
> 
> Here are some BIOS screenshots:
> DIGI settings:


you will need to increase your current capacity within DIGI if you want to keep lower voltage.

CPU switching frequency = fast

Cpu Duty control = Current balance

CPU power response = fast
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Frequency settings:


looks fine til we get stress SS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Voltage settings:


Cpu/nb volts = 1.16v-1.2v

VDDA - 2.55v-2.65v

can't make any more suggestions until i see how the rig deals with stress.


----------



## mrgnex

Okay so I tried these following things with the DIGI settings provided above and found this:
4.9 GHz 1.4375V, IBT freezes after about 30 seconds.
4.9 GHz 1.475V, IBT freezes after about 30 seconds.
4.9GHz 1.55V, freezes at boot, can't get into Windows.

This seems odd..

Also, I can manually set a switching frequency (up to 550 kHz or something). Should I do something with that?


----------



## mus1mus

Max I go for a flat response is 470 down to 420. With 0.012 VBoost at Load.

All Ultra Fast And Extremes when available.

Can you try leaving the Multi to 24, and add some FSB to reach 4.9 at 1.525?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Max I go for a flat response is 470 down to 420. With 0.012 VBoost at Load.
> 
> All Ultra Fast And Extremes when available.
> 
> Can you try leaving the Multi to 24, and add some FSB to reach 4.9 at 1.525?


With a bus speed of 205 (4920 MHz) and 1.525V it crashes at boot too..


----------



## mus1mus

VRMS might be hot. You think?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VRMS might be hot. You think?


I have a 120 mm Nexus fan blowing right on them. I thought that would be sufficient..


----------



## mus1mus

Try to feed it more as long as you can cool it. And disconnect any OC not related to the core first.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay so I tried these following things with the DIGI settings provided above and found this:
> 4.9 GHz 1.4375V, IBT freezes after about 30 seconds.
> 4.9 GHz 1.475V, IBT freezes after about 30 seconds.
> 4.9GHz 1.55V, freezes at boot, can't get into Windows.
> 
> This seems odd..
> 
> Also, I can manually set a switching frequency (up to 550 kHz or something). Should I do something with that?


Temps can spike too quick to see on monitoring software. Sounds to me like that may be happening


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay so I tried these following things with the DIGI settings provided above and found this:
> 4.9 GHz 1.4375V, IBT freezes after about 30 seconds.
> 4.9 GHz 1.475V, IBT freezes after about 30 seconds.
> 4.9GHz 1.55V, freezes at boot, can't get into Windows.
> 
> This seems odd..
> 
> Also, I can manually set a switching frequency (up to 550 kHz or something). Should I do something with that?


what is your last stable clock?

revert to that, run IBT with HW info, take a SS while its running (save it after the IBT either fails or finished, then take another with the fail/finished pop up)

need to see: ram , NB, cpu/nb, HT, Vdda voltages

all temps labeled CPU or CPU0 likely have to show you which is socket and which isn't,

_don't mess with Ram frequency until you've got nothing left to tweak.,_


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Max I go for a flat response is 470 down to 420. With 0.012 VBoost at Load.
> 
> All Ultra Fast And Extremes when available.
> 
> Can you try leaving the Multi to 24, and add some FSB to reach 4.9 at 1.525?


there is no reason for ultra fast and or extremes unless you are using LN2 to cool your chip (especially on am AMP happy E chip)

with extreme you are boosting more than 0.012.. get your multi meter out and prove me wrong...


----------



## mus1mus

I don't need to grab a multimeter to prove you wrong. It has worked on my system so good for you to fault my set-up.

Whatever happened to your clause, "if you can cool it, you can clock it"?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I don't need to grab a multimeter to prove you wrong. It has worked on my system so good for you to fault my set-up.


no, the reading are wrong, and you are giving advice based on it.

prove me wrong I dare you.

or provide BIOS SS and i will prove you wrong


----------



## mus1mus

There is no need for me to point where you are wrong. In fact, I don't feel soo good, as much as you are enjoying pointing out the wrong on my statements, proving someone wrong.

If all you need to feel good is look for something you can attack me with, enjoy it.

My system is not yours, I have the liberty to do what I want with it. And For the record, I am not advising everyone to do what I do. I have my reason doing such things.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I have no joy in calling out anyone but the most asinine..and last time i check you are a respected regular...

to quote Mega "software cannot be trusted"

so why is it only you that is saying that extreme doesn't boost like crazy? is everyone else wrong and un-informed?


----------



## miklkit

Well, it seems that this new 8370 is a piggy. I have gone as high as 1.572 vcore and it is still spitting out -1xxxx in IBT AVX. It just will not work in my system. So I will be going back to the good old 1420 batch 8370.


----------



## mus1mus

I have no idea I gave you a bad bone to put so much irate on my posts tbh.

Don't overthink things. I am not referring to Extreme LLC. It's the only one that does have the nasty Vboost in my testing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I have no joy in calling out anyone but the most asinine..and last time i check you are a respected regular...
> 
> to quote Mega "software cannot be trusted"
> 
> so why is it only you that is saying that extreme doesn't boost like crazy? is everyone else wrong and un-informed?


That quote existed long before I said it


----------



## Benjiw

Never a dull day on this topic of late, forgot why I left it alone lol.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Two nights ago I got an overclock failed on reboot...it reset the bios to defaults...so I hit bios ok then reset my settings as I had then and convened the stress testing....everything passed as before including hci memtest....what can cause this on a fully stable overclock to randomly fail then be fine after resetting?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Two nights ago I got an overclock failed on reboot...it reset the bios to defaults...so I hit bios ok then reset my settings as I had then and convened the stress testing....everything passed as before including hci memtest....what can cause this on a fully stable overclock to randomly fail then be fine after resetting?


OC failed at boot is just a motherboard diagnostics test. Most of the time, it happens when you power off the system that tries to reboot, or the mobo was powered off on an incomplete shut down process.

It proceeds to safe mode - ROG-speak when you hold the power button to force a shut-down too. Espcially when it is on a process of a reboot.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> OC failed at boot is just a motherboard diagnostics test. Most of the time, it happens when you power off the system that tries to reboot, or the mobo was powered off on an incomplete shut down process.
> 
> It proceeds to safe mode - ROG-speak when you hold the power button to force a shut-down too. Espcially when it is on a process of a reboot.


since I didn't power it off...thanks Windows update lol...I could probably use a reinstall of Windows this ones been through a lot...I simply cloned it the last two times I changed drives and its been through two motherboards 3 processors and three video cards...probably due time since I know when you change mobo it's recommended...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

For the people that were asking:




3/4 of the parts are here!









Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....

just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the people that were asking:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the parts are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....
> 
> just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching


how can u post intel pic u heathen....traitor......off with his head!!!!!!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the people that were asking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the parts are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....
> 
> just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching


Nice







.

I guess it might depend on how good the chip is, but in the case of my 4790K with the H100i gtx I'm probably limited most by the voltage I'm willing to put through it rather than cooling ( other than AVX2 enabled loads gah!)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the people that were asking:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the parts are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....
> 
> just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I guess it might depend on how good the chip is, but in the case of my 4790K with the H100i gtx I'm probably limited most by the voltage I'm willing to put through it rather than cooling ( other than AVX2 enabled loads gah!)
Click to expand...

That'll be the deciding factor yes, it'll either be heat or volts (same as always







) that decide what I do, not interested in delidding unless this turns out to be a damn good chip........but with my luck it'll be average


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the people that were asking:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the parts are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....
> 
> just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can u post intel pic u heathen....traitor......off with his head!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I'm Aussie, you're a Pom.....wasn't being a traitor the reason we got sent here?.................or was it over a loaf of bread?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm Aussie, you're a Pom.....wasn't being a traitor the reason we got sent here?.................or was it over a loaf of bread?


nah they were just convicts mostly traitors we hung


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the people that were asking:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the parts are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....
> 
> just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I guess it might depend on how good the chip is, but in the case of my 4790K with the H100i gtx I'm probably limited most by the voltage I'm willing to put through it rather than cooling ( other than AVX2 enabled loads gah!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'll be the deciding factor yes, it'll either be heat or volts (same as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that decide what I do, not interested in delidding unless this turns out to be a damn good chip........but with my luck it'll be average
Click to expand...

Good luck with the silli lotto. My rather amazing string of luck has been broken, the batch 1142 960T I just purchased on ebay doesn't want to unlock and only hits 4.2ghz on 1.5 volts as an X4 - I've been so spoiled







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the people that were asking:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the parts are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....
> 
> just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I guess it might depend on how good the chip is, but in the case of my 4790K with the H100i gtx I'm probably limited most by the voltage I'm willing to put through it rather than cooling ( other than AVX2 enabled loads gah!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'll be the deciding factor yes, it'll either be heat or volts (same as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that decide what I do, not interested in delidding unless this turns out to be a damn good chip........but with my luck it'll be average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the silli lotto. My rather amazing string of luck has been broken, the batch 1142 960T I just purchased on ebay doesn't want to unlock and only hits 4.2ghz on 1.5 volts as an X4 - I've been so spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Took my 965 C3 1.55V to manage 4.25GHz..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For the people that were asking:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of the parts are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided if I want to keep the Rads separate for benching and just use the H110i GT for daily yet or not....
> 
> just waiting for the Mobo and SSD to get here then I can get benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I guess it might depend on how good the chip is, but in the case of my 4790K with the H100i gtx I'm probably limited most by the voltage I'm willing to put through it rather than cooling ( other than AVX2 enabled loads gah!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'll be the deciding factor yes, it'll either be heat or volts (same as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that decide what I do, not interested in delidding unless this turns out to be a damn good chip........but with my luck it'll be average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the silli lotto. My rather amazing string of luck has been broken, the batch 1142 960T I just purchased on ebay doesn't want to unlock and only hits 4.2ghz on 1.5 volts as an X4 - I've been so spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took my 965 C3 1.55V to manage 4.25GHz..
Click to expand...

Like I said.... I'm


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I had 2 of these..... one ended up being the only casualty I've ever had while overclocking , OCP tripped on the psu and sent a surge through it.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm Aussie, you're a Pom.....wasn't being a traitor the reason we got sent here?.................or was it over a loaf of bread?


I would have just went with good air cooling instead as it is an intel. Like you say may not get in to the 5.0 Ghz club. At least a 9590 is a 5.0Ghz out of the box. Yes, I did look at a unlocked i7 but also looked at what a good OC board and good memory cost for an intel solution. Maybe next time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm Aussie, you're a Pom.....wasn't being a traitor the reason we got sent here?.................or was it over a loaf of bread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have just went with good air cooling instead as it is an intel. Like you say may not get in to the 5.0 Ghz club. At least a 9590 is a 5.0Ghz out of the box. Yes, I did look at a unlocked i7 but also looked at what a good OC board and good memory cost for an intel solution. Maybe next time.
Click to expand...

huh?









EDIT: ok, I just did a little pricing on Newegg:

FX-9590 + AsRock 990FX Extreme9 + 16GB 2133 G.Skill Sniper = $495

i5-6600k + MSI Z170 Tomahawk + 16GB Corsair 2400Mhz = $550

^ That is the reason I'm doing this, the price gap is so little between top end AMD (I wouldn't use that board personally) and mid range Intel that I'm curious about the performance difference between them.

I'll be doing a gaming comparison between my two rigs and seeing what it's like, no stupid resolutions, no MMO's (I don't play them).

I'm going to ignore the clock speed comment as well, that's just silly......not to mention I've no idea why you quoted that post


----------



## superstition222

9590 + ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 = $289.58 after $10 rebate, tax included

*8320E + ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = $278.18*

Intel Core i5-6600K + Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 = $380.53 after $10 rebate, tax included

Microcenter pricing.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 9590 + ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 = $289.58 after $10 rebate, tax included
> 
> *8320E + ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = $278.18*
> 
> Intel Core i5-6600K + Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 = $380.53 after $10 rebate, tax included
> 
> Microcenter pricing.


yep because everyone had microcenter near...plus why in the hell would anyone put a 9590 on that board...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 9590 + ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 = $289.58 after $10 rebate, tax included
> 
> *8320E + ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 = $278.18*
> 
> Intel Core i5-6600K + Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 = $380.53 after $10 rebate, tax included
> 
> Microcenter pricing.


I used Newegg because it's available to everyone, Microcenter doesn't exist outside of NA









point is the pricing isn't so far apart as it was before and the Rigs I'll be using are comparable in pricing in Aus

I get it that AMD is cheaper, was never doubting that, I'm simply asking if the additional cost to go Intel gives you an adequate amount of performance.

If you want to make this about how much I paid then I assure you that the Intel rig was 1/3 of the cost of what my AMD rig was.


----------



## superstition222

*8320E + ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 = $204* after $10 rebate

8320E + Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P 2.0 = $160.48 (for 4.5 GHz max)

Microcenter pricing (including 7% tax).

memory from Newegg:

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 15-15-15-35 1.2V DDR4 2666 = $80

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 11-13-13-31 1.65V DDR3 2400 = $72


----------



## Johan45

I'd say you got lucky Cssorkinman. That's an impressive clock on that voltage









Sarge is right abouth the pricing. Especially when you facr in the cooling needs of the FX. Many of the new Skylake will hit around 5.0 or more with the same cooling and they do have some balls. Had a hard time finding a sub that wasn't with LN2


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm simply asking if the additional cost to go Intel gives you an adequate amount of performance.


And I simply provided some pricing information that people can use as they like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you want to make this about how much I paid then I assure you that the Intel rig was 1/3 of the cost of what my AMD rig was.


That's nice.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I'm simply asking if the additional cost to go Intel gives you an adequate amount of performance.
> 
> 
> 
> And I simply provided some pricing information that people can use as they like.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> If you want to make this about how much I paid then I assure you that the Intel rig was 1/3 of the cost of what my AMD rig was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
Click to expand...

That's fine, that's shopping for deals is all which everyone should do, my only gripe about it is the pricing you used cannot be found anywhere in the world except that one chain of stores in one country in the entire world which is fine for those that live in that one country but for the rest of us well we either have to shop local or order online, I use online pricing since it's the most accessible for the majority of people on this forum (it also being online and all).

I don't know why this topic gets you so hot under the collar, I just want to do a simple performance comparison between them......


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd say you got lucky Cssorkinman. That's an impressive clock on that voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarge is right abouth the pricing. Especially when you facr in the cooling needs of the FX. Many of the new Skylake will hit around 5.0 or more with the same cooling and they do have some balls. Had a hard time finding a sub that wasn't with LN2


Here Sarge I forgot to add this one here's an 8350 at 5.4ish the 6700K was 5.1


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd say you got lucky Cssorkinman. That's an impressive clock on that voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarge is right abouth the pricing. Especially when you facr in the cooling needs of the FX. Many of the new Skylake will hit around 5.0 or more with the same cooling and they do have some balls. Had a hard time finding a sub that wasn't with LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Sarge I forgot to add this one here's an 8350 at 5.4ish the 6700K was 5.1
Click to expand...

Nice scores both of them, i could never get Geekbench to run above 5.0, just kept locking up a few seconds into the run


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'd say you got lucky Cssorkinman. That's an impressive clock on that voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarge is right abouth the pricing. Especially when you facr in the cooling needs of the FX. Many of the new Skylake will hit around 5.0 or more with the same cooling and they do have some balls. Had a hard time finding a sub that wasn't with LN2


Yup , unlocked to an X 6 at on the MSI FX 790 GD - 70 to boot. They are twins both would run nearly the same. If you ever run across a batch 1207 - 960T , buy it or let me know so that I can







.


----------



## Johan45

Will do I'll let you have at it after I take a shot ha ha. I've been looking for one of those
@ Sarge GB takes a good deal of stability and cooling at high speeds


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Will do I'll let you have at it after I take a shot ha ha. I've been looking for one of those
> @ Sarge GB takes a good deal of stability and cooling at high speeds


Well I've got the rad space now so I'll give it another shot once i get my current batch of stuff done


----------



## warpuck

intel has gotten more aggressive with it price. A locked 4 core Haswell (i5) is in the 8350 range, plus you don't need a hefty board and top notch cooling to run it. Not as much fun as tinkering with a 8 core FX and cheaper over all. NOT the same story when I got my 9590 ($240) a unlocked i5 was $60 more and a locked i7 was $40 more than that. The thing I figured was I could always use the water on the next big thing.


----------



## Johan45

True enough, cooling can always be moved and will help you get more out of whatever you're running.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> intel has gotten more aggressive with it price. A locked 4 core Haswell (i5) is in the 8350 range, plus you don't need a hefty board and top notch cooling to run it. Not as much fun as tinkering with a 8 core FX and cheaper over all. NOT the same story when I got my 9590 ($240) a unlocked i5 was $60 more and a locked i7 was $40 more than that. The thing I figured was I could always use the water on the next big thing.


wouldn't say aggressive, slightly more sense able.

the Price point of sky-lake quad parts makes me think that Intel might be concerned with what might be around the corner with Zen (this is slightly Tinfoil hat-ish, but with them losing some profit margins in CPU chips already) < mostly due to lack of innovation and competition

they might not know what to expect with this unified platform.

IMHO using a 9590 price point, is kinda silly. with the existence of the E chips they just don't have the value. everything you'd need to keep a 9370 or 9590 @ 5ghz is more than what you would need to keep a 8370 @ 5ghz

if you are looking to run stock intended speed, you likely won't notice the differnce

one thing i will say is that sky-lake isn't stopping FX's from being sold, they have been selling pretty consistently since the release of the E variation.

considering Excavator JUST drop on FM2+. This just seems like a safe move from intel... i wonder if it can be over clocked by much?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> intel has gotten more aggressive with it price. A locked 4 core Haswell (i5) is in the 8350 range, plus you don't need a hefty board and top notch cooling to run it. Not as much fun as tinkering with a 8 core FX and cheaper over all. NOT the same story when I got my 9590 ($240) a unlocked i5 was $60 more and a locked i7 was $40 more than that. The thing I figured was I could always use the water on the next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't say aggressive, slightly more sense able.
> 
> the Price point of sky-lake quad parts makes me think that Intel might be concerned with what might be around the corner with Zen (this is slightly Tinfoil hat-ish, but with them losing some profit margins in CPU chips already) < mostly due to lack of innovation and competition
> 
> they might not know what to expect with this unified platform.
> 
> *IMHO using a 9590 price point, is kinda silly*. with the existence of the E chips they just don't have the value. everything you'd need to keep a 9370 or 9590 @ 5ghz is more than what you would need to keep a 8370 @ 5ghz
> 
> if you are looking to run stock intended speed, you likely won't notice the differnce
> 
> one thing i will say is that *sky-lake isn't stopping FX's from being sold*, they have been selling pretty consistently since the release of the E variation.
> 
> considering Excavator JUST drop on FM2+. This just seems like a safe move from intel... i wonder if it can be over clocked by much?
Click to expand...

Agreed on both points, the 9590 was and always will be an enthusiast part but to get an 8350/8370 to those levels obviously requires overclocking and not everyone is willing to do that for whichever reason.

I might try and grab an Excavator chip when they release here and see what it's capable of but I'm not expecting anything great


----------



## mus1mus

Not to mention the 8300 and the 8320E lower priced chips that pretty much OC to 4.7GHz fairly easy.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> intel has gotten more aggressive with it price. A locked 4 core Haswell (i5) is in the 8350 range, plus you don't need a hefty board and top notch cooling to run it. Not as much fun as tinkering with a 8 core FX and cheaper over all. NOT the same story when I got my 9590 ($240) a unlocked i5 was $60 more and a locked i7 was $40 more than that. The thing I figured was I could always use the water on the next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't say aggressive, slightly more sense able.
> 
> the Price point of sky-lake quad parts makes me think that Intel might be concerned with what might be around the corner with Zen (this is slightly Tinfoil hat-ish, but with them losing some profit margins in CPU chips already) < mostly due to lack of innovation and competition
> 
> they might not know what to expect with this unified platform.
> 
> *IMHO using a 9590 price point, is kinda silly*. with the existence of the E chips they just don't have the value. everything you'd need to keep a 9370 or 9590 @ 5ghz is more than what you would need to keep a 8370 @ 5ghz
> 
> if you are looking to run stock intended speed, you likely won't notice the differnce
> 
> one thing i will say is that *sky-lake isn't stopping FX's from being sold*, they have been selling pretty consistently since the release of the E variation.
> 
> considering Excavator JUST drop on FM2+. This just seems like a safe move from intel... i wonder if it can be over clocked by much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed on both points, the 9590 was and always will be an enthusiast part but to get an 8350/8370 to those levels obviously requires overclocking and not everyone is willing to do that for whichever reason.
> 
> I might try and grab an Excavator chip when they release here and see what it's capable of but I'm not expecting anything great
Click to expand...

Its peaked my interest.. I kinda want one. SR as a uarch was a noticeable boost clock for clock, EX supposedly take it a little further.

other questions exist tho.. is this the same igpu that is in Kaveri? Why limited to pcie 3.0 8x etc.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> intel has gotten more aggressive with it price. A locked 4 core Haswell (i5) is in the 8350 range, plus you don't need a hefty board and top notch cooling to run it. Not as much fun as tinkering with a 8 core FX and cheaper over all. NOT the same story when I got my 9590 ($240) a unlocked i5 was $60 more and a locked i7 was $40 more than that. The thing I figured was I could always use the water on the next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't say aggressive, slightly more sense able.
> 
> the Price point of sky-lake quad parts makes me think that Intel might be concerned with what might be around the corner with Zen (this is slightly Tinfoil hat-ish, but with them losing some profit margins in CPU chips already) < mostly due to lack of innovation and competition
> 
> they might not know what to expect with this unified platform.
> 
> *IMHO using a 9590 price point, is kinda silly*. with the existence of the E chips they just don't have the value. everything you'd need to keep a 9370 or 9590 @ 5ghz is more than what you would need to keep a 8370 @ 5ghz
> 
> if you are looking to run stock intended speed, you likely won't notice the differnce
> 
> one thing i will say is that *sky-lake isn't stopping FX's from being sold*, they have been selling pretty consistently since the release of the E variation.
> 
> considering Excavator JUST drop on FM2+. This just seems like a safe move from intel... i wonder if it can be over clocked by much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed on both points, the 9590 was and always will be an enthusiast part but to get an 8350/8370 to those levels obviously requires overclocking and not everyone is willing to do that for whichever reason.
> 
> I might try and grab an Excavator chip when they release here and see what it's capable of but I'm not expecting anything great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its peaked my interest.. I kinda want one. SR as a uarch was a noticeable boost clock for clock, EX supposedly take it a little further.
> 
> other questions exist tho.. is this the same igpu that is in Kaveri? Why limited to pcie 3.0 8x etc.
Click to expand...

Well there hasn't been any EX arch APU's announced as yet, just the Athlon which is traditionally a CPU only so I wouldn't expect any EX chips with an iGPU

Reason it's limited to x8 PCIe is because they are technically mobile chips just with the iGPU disabled and with it being Multi-locked it'd make a great HTPC chip for it's price point.

I'm interested in it because that'll give me some numbers that i can use to estimate where Zen might land in performance terms


----------



## Johan45

If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens


Found out recently that the 7870k is a Kaveri Refresh and Godaveri is is the 7860k which is just efficiency but i get what you mean, they are a pain to get to and over 5.0 and the IPC gains couldn't make up for the small OC potential


----------



## Johan45

Yeah not sure what AMD did but they lost their biggest feature on that one. (OC Headroom) is what I mean


----------



## hurricane28

Got my new memory kit installed











It looks very nice, it fits the red theme i have in my build now. Unfortunately the motherboard doesn't support 2400 MHz so its operating at 2133 MHz now. Its okay tho, there is not much difference in it anyways.


----------



## Mega Man

come on, i thought the g1 was AMAZING ! 2133 onry?


----------



## hurricane28

I am glad i can get 2133 MHz with an 16 GB kit to be honest. I've heard that some people can only get 1866 MHz with 16 GB kit.

This board is very good, better than the Sabertooth to be honest. I can get the same clock speed at a lower voltage. I don't know how long it will last but i hope longer than the Sabertooth, that board died on me shortly after a year.. and that was the second board that gone bad within 2 years.. I bought these parts from a different retail store and there were more people complaining about Asus boards that gone bad within a year, Intel and AMD boards to be precise.

M.2 SSD is amazing and fast, i only need to learn how to properly set it up on my motherboard and configuring Windows 10.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah not sure what AMD did but they lost their biggest feature on that one. (OC Headroom) is what I mean


The 28nm node they're using is a low power one and the chip is tuned for low power consumption?

The Stilt seemed to suggest that Zen may be hamstrung by low power process, in terms of clocks. I hope that turns out to not be the case.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This board is very good, better than the Sabertooth to be honest.


I doubt that, in terms of the power delivery quality. Does any Gigabyte AM3+ board have 8 true CPU phases?


----------



## hurricane28

Yes its truly 8+2 phase.. its the same 8+2 as on the UD5 i also owned and it was a great board.

Its not all about clock speed though, this board has a better audio, better layout, M.2, it looks also better, better warranty etc. etc.

Yes the Sabertooth was an awesome overclocking board but that's about it. As for every day usage i prefer my Gigabyte board over the Asus.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes its truly 8+2 phase.. its the same 8+2 as on the UD5 i also owned and it was a great board.


Good to know. I thought it was yet another UD3P 2.0 VRM system (4 with doubler).

The heatsink is probably poor in comparison with the ASUS board. What do you think?

edit: I just looked at a picture again and it's the same heatsink used on the UD3P (although with a NB heatpipe). That's not impressive at all. The only way I'd get this board is if I planned to add a custom block for watercooling the VRMs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Good to know. I thought it was yet another UD3P 2.0 VRM system (4 with doubler).
> 
> The heatsink is probably poor in comparison with the ASUS board. What do you think?


The heat sinks are better than on the Sabertooth to be honest.. the heat transfer is better because on the Asus board they are too large and too bulky, on the G1 board they are thinner and can transfer heat better. Especially when i have 2 90 mm fans blowing on them.

Now i can actually measure my vrm temps, on the Sabertooth i wasn't able to do that without getting weird problems. This motherboard is actually running cooler at the same clocks. I am running my CPU/NB at 2600 on this board as well and its running much cooler than on the Asus due to better vrm heat sinks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I remember reading from a reputable source that AMD has confirmed that the Igpu and something else is disabled. and that the actual die size differs by ~4-~5mm2 that this Athlon chip is slightly larger than the laptop carrizo chips (at least according to the same source, i should really go find that artical and link it.. I wanna say it was anand tech but again not sure looked at many articles LOL)

and now that the laptop aspect was brought up, I think this one is a LONNG shot but if these were laptop 28nm chips, they would be the 9590 variant of that sku competitively speaking. If this is the case i doubt we will see any more unlocked Athlons until AM4 (that feature EX anyway)

HOWEVER, If these are Failed Bristol Ridge parts Based on failures in the DDR4 controller, and/OR the BR igpu section. we could be looking at a K variant between now and q3. I am hoping this is the case.

we need to get EX to and beyond 4ghz to really test it IMHO. lets just hope 14nm is a little more fun to toy with than 28nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens


I expected Godavari to have the same 4.5/4.6 limit that kaveri did. (i've yet too see stable proof over 4.6)

EX cores, same weak node..

i really wish the just pushed SR and EX on 32nm for FX.. now that would have been two chips to talk about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens
> 
> 
> 
> Found out recently that the 7870k is a Kaveri Refresh and Godaveri is is the 7860k which is just efficiency but i get what you mean, they are a pain to get to and over 5.0 and the IPC gains couldn't make up for the small OC potential
Click to expand...

isn't kaveri/godavari the same thing essentially? just a more mature process. Same node, same transistors.


----------



## MANH0S0

I have an old 2009 amd phenom II x4 940 Black Edition but I want to buy a new amd prossesador because I like amd but at this point I do not know if I should buy a am3 + fx-8370e or wait for the new Zen ?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am glad i can get 2133 MHz with an 16 GB kit to be honest. I've heard that some people can only get 1866 MHz with 16 GB kit.
> 
> This board is very good, better than the Sabertooth to be honest. I can get the same clock speed at a lower voltage. I don't know how long it will last but i hope longer than the Sabertooth, that board died on me shortly after a year.. and that was the second board that gone bad within 2 years.. I bought these parts from a different retail store and there were more people complaining about Asus boards that gone bad within a year, Intel and AMD boards to be precise.
> 
> M.2 SSD is amazing and fast, i only need to learn how to properly set it up on my motherboard and configuring Windows 10.


That's funny, I guess I just got really lucky. My Sabertooth is my daily board now for 2 years in my HTPC. It's on everyday. Before that I benched on it, till I bought my Cross hairs. Even though one is dead now,one is maimed and the other is fine That wasn't the boards fault . They can only take so much abuse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I remember reading from a reputable source that AMD has confirmed that the Igpu and something else is disabled. and that the actual die size differs by ~4-~5mm2 that this Athlon chip is slightly larger than the laptop carrizo chips (at least according to the same source, i should really go find that artical and link it.. I wanna say it was anand tech but again not sure looked at many articles LOL)
> 
> and now that the laptop aspect was brought up, I think this one is a LONNG shot but if these were laptop 28nm chips, they would be the 9590 variant of that sku competitively speaking. If this is the case i doubt we will see any more unlocked Athlons until AM4 (that feature EX anyway)
> 
> HOWEVER, If these are Failed Bristol Ridge parts Based on failures in the DDR4 controller, and/OR the BR igpu section. we could be looking at a K variant between now and q3. I am hoping this is the case.
> 
> we need to get EX to and beyond 4ghz to really test it IMHO. lets just hope 14nm is a little more fun to toy with than 28nm
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens
> 
> 
> 
> I expected Godavari to have the same 4.5/4.6 limit that kaveri did. (i've yet too see stable proof over 4.6)
> 
> EX cores, same weak node..
> 
> i really wish the just pushed SR and EX on 32nm for FX.. now that would have been two chips to talk about.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found out recently that the 7870k is a Kaveri Refresh and Godaveri is is the 7860k which is just efficiency but i get what you mean, they are a pain to get to and over 5.0 and the IPC gains couldn't make up for the small OC potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't kaveri/godavari the same thing essentially? just a more mature process. Same node, same transistors.
Click to expand...

Yes flail same die. Steamroller core. Carizzo/excavator is the last before Zen and I too am skeptical as was mentioned about any OC headroom. I have a 7870K and it's like trying to pull a mule out of quicksand compared to an FX IIRC at stock the voltage was 1.4v maybe more been a while.


----------



## STW1911

Non e ....???????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MANH0S0*
> 
> I have an old 2009 amd phenom II x4 940 Black Edition but I want to buy a new amd prossesador because I like amd but at this point I do not know if I should buy a am3 + fx-8370e or wait for the new Zen ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MANH0S0*
> 
> I have an old 2009 amd phenom II x4 940 Black Edition but I want to buy a new amd prossesador because I like amd but at this point I do not know if I should buy a am3 + fx-8370e or wait for the new Zen ?


If you only upgrade every 6 years or so, I'd wait to see what Zen has to offer. Still have a soft spot in my heart for my 940


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am glad i can get 2133 MHz with an 16 GB kit to be honest. I've heard that some people can only get 1866 MHz with 16 GB kit.
> 
> This board is very good, better than the Sabertooth to be honest. I can get the same clock speed at a lower voltage. I don't know how long it will last but i hope longer than the Sabertooth, that board died on me shortly after a year.. and that was the second board that gone bad within 2 years.. I bought these parts from a different retail store and there were more people complaining about Asus boards that gone bad within a year, Intel and AMD boards to be precise.
> 
> M.2 SSD is amazing and fast, i only need to learn how to properly set it up on my motherboard and configuring Windows 10.


My kitty will run 2x8GB sticks at 2400 pretty easy.....tried two kits with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am glad i can get 2133 MHz with an 16 GB kit to be honest. I've heard that some people can only get 1866 MHz with 16 GB kit.
> 
> This board is very good, better than the Sabertooth to be honest. I can get the same clock speed at a lower voltage. I don't know how long it will last but i hope longer than the Sabertooth, that board died on me shortly after a year.. and that was the second board that gone bad within 2 years.. I bought these parts from a different retail store and there were more people complaining about Asus boards that gone bad within a year, Intel and AMD boards to be precise.
> 
> M.2 SSD is amazing and fast, i only need to learn how to properly set it up on my motherboard and configuring Windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny, I guess I just got really lucky. My Sabertooth is my daily board now for 2 years in my HTPC. It's on everyday. Before that I benched on it, till I bought my Cross hairs. Even though one is dead now,one is maimed and the other is fine That wasn't the boards fault . They can only take so much abuse.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I remember reading from a reputable source that AMD has confirmed that the Igpu and something else is disabled. and that the actual die size differs by ~4-~5mm2 that this Athlon chip is slightly larger than the laptop carrizo chips (at least according to the same source, i should really go find that artical and link it.. I wanna say it was anand tech but again not sure looked at many articles LOL)
> 
> and now that the laptop aspect was brought up, I think this one is a LONNG shot but if these were laptop 28nm chips, they would be the 9590 variant of that sku competitively speaking. If this is the case i doubt we will see any more unlocked Athlons until AM4 (that feature EX anyway)
> 
> HOWEVER, If these are Failed Bristol Ridge parts Based on failures in the DDR4 controller, and/OR the BR igpu section. we could be looking at a K variant between now and q3. I am hoping this is the case.
> 
> we need to get EX to and beyond 4ghz to really test it IMHO. lets just hope 14nm is a little more fun to toy with than 28nm
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expected Godavari to have the same 4.5/4.6 limit that kaveri did. (i've yet too see stable proof over 4.6)
> 
> EX cores, same weak node..
> 
> i really wish the just pushed SR and EX on 32nm for FX.. now that would have been two chips to talk about.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If it goes anything like the Godavari core the OC was terrible compared to previous gens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found out recently that the 7870k is a Kaveri Refresh and Godaveri is is the 7860k which is just efficiency but i get what you mean, they are a pain to get to and over 5.0 and the IPC gains couldn't make up for the small OC potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't kaveri/godavari the same thing essentially? just a more mature process. Same node, same transistors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes flail same die. Steamroller core. Carizzo/excavator is the last before Zen and I too am skeptical as was mentioned about any OC headroom. I have a 7870K and it's like trying to pull a mule out of quicksand compared to an FX IIRC at stock the voltage was 1.4v maybe more been a while.
Click to expand...

What he said ^


----------



## superstition222

I solved the main issue with the temp disagreement. For some reason SIV is giving me the VRM temps labeled "CPU Temp 1" and "CPU Temp 2". The actual CPU temp is "T2 CPU".

So, it's no wonder I was getting crazy high temps with SIV.

The other good news is that now that I got the air out of my loop my temperatures are more reasonable. The VRM temps are still too high, though. I think I may take The Stilt's suggestion and either change the thermal pad or replace it with TIM.

Another oddity, though, is that SIV was reporting my CPU speed wrong until I saved my BIOS again. I wonder if my BIOS battery is getting too weak to be reliable. It's particularly odd since HWINFO was reporting the correct CPU speed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@mus1mus

I think you should check your HWinfo hidden settings.



there is more than one read out for Vcore... one is accurate one is not.

can you guess which one reads within margin of error to a physically polled voltage (dmm)?


----------



## mus1mus

Let it rest.


----------



## hurricane28

I have sensors on my Giga board that i never seen before..



Temp 1 t/m 6 i have no idea and VR T1 and 2 are the vrm's i think.when i run 10 passes of IBT AVX at 4.8 GHz and 2600 MHz CPU/NB at 1.325 volts they only get 55c, much cooler than on the Sabertooth board. I saw temps in the 70s when i was testing at the same voltages. The heat sinks on the Giga are hotter on the touch because the heat transfer is better i think.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have sensors on my Giga board that i never seen before..
> 
> Temp 1 t/m 6 i have no idea and VR T1 and 2 are the vrm's i think.when *i run 10 passes of IBT AVX at 4.8 GHz and 2600 MHz CPU/NB at 1.325 volts they only get 55c, much cooler than on the Sabertooth board. I saw temps in the 70s when i was testing at the same voltages*. The heat sinks on the Giga are hotter on the touch because the heat transfer is better i think.


Come on.

It won't heat up to 70C at 1.35V Are you doped again today ?

If you say, 1.55 then yeah.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Come on.
> 
> It won't heat up to 70C at 1.35V Are you doped again today ?
> 
> If you say, 1.55 then yeah.


lol, no i am not doped, just as doped as you are.

I am realistic, the vrm's get hot on the Sabertooth compared to my Giga board. Had the same thing on the UD5. The Sabertooth is known to run hot due to its many power delivery settings and poor heat sink design.

I tested this at first on the touch and later i actually measured it. If i can find some screenshots i am more than happy to share it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Come on.
> 
> It won't heat up to 70C at 1.35V Are you doped again today ?
> 
> If you say, 1.55 then yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no i am not doped, just as doped as you are.
> 
> I am realistic, the vrm's get hot on the Sabertooth compared to my Giga board. Had the same thing on the UD5. The Sabertooth is known to run hot due to its many power delivery settings and poor heat sink design.
> 
> I tested this at first on the touch and later i actually measured it. If i can find some screenshots i am more than happy to share it.
Click to expand...

Throw up some screencaps, only time i hit 55c on my vrms on any board at that voltage was my CVF-Z with a motherboard block









if you're assuming that the Vrm T1&2 are your vrm temps then that would mean at idle my vrms are a lower temp than yours (Vcore: 1.500v, CPU/NB: 1.400v, NB HT: 1.319v, NB: 1.113v) and I did an IBT run and got 73c (Vcore1) + 67c (Vcore2)

No screencaps from me, net is being crappy today

EDIT: Also note that if Giga are using their newer vrms then they run way way cooler than the ones they used to use, it's not the heat transfer or "poor heatsink design" it's the vrms themselves that run cooler


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Come on.
> 
> It won't heat up to 70C at 1.35V Are you doped again today ?
> 
> If you say, 1.55 then yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no i am not doped, just as doped as you are.
> 
> I am realistic, the vrm's get hot on the Sabertooth compared to my Giga board. Had the same thing on the UD5. The Sabertooth is known to run hot due to its many power delivery settings and poor heat sink design.
> 
> I tested this at first on the touch and later i actually measured it. If i can find some screenshots i am more than happy to share it.
Click to expand...

dear god i cant take this ANYMORE. the kitty heatsink is far superior to ANY gigabyte has,

basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer

you keep assuming because YOU say something it is true, it isnt, the sabertooth is FAR superior to ANY am3+ giga board, old or new.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Come on.
> 
> It won't heat up to 70C at 1.35V Are you doped again today ?
> 
> If you say, 1.55 then yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no i am not doped, just as doped as you are.
> 
> I am realistic, the vrm's get hot on the Sabertooth compared to my Giga board. Had the same thing on the UD5. The Sabertooth is known to run hot due to its many power delivery settings and poor heat sink design.
> 
> I tested this at first on the touch and later i actually measured it. If i can find some screenshots i am more than happy to share it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throw up some screencaps, only time i hit 55c on my vrms on any board at that voltage was my CVF-Z with a motherboard block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're assuming that the Vrm T1&2 are your vrm temps then that would mean at idle my vrms are a lower temp than yours (Vcore: 1.500v, CPU/NB: 1.400v, NB HT: 1.319v, NB: 1.113v) and I did an IBT run and got 73c (Vcore1) + 67c (Vcore2)
> 
> No screencaps from me, net is being crappy today
> 
> EDIT: Also note that if Giga are using their newer vrms then they run way way cooler than the ones they used to use, it's not the heat transfer or "poor heatsink design" it's the vrms themselves that run cooler
Click to expand...

as above there are newer VRMS which run cooler, as to why the heatsink is HOTTER then the sabertooth, because of POOR thermal transfer


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dear god i cant take this ANYMORE. the kitty heatsink is far superior to ANY gigabyte has,
> 
> basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer
> 
> you keep assuming because YOU say something it is true, it isnt, the sabertooth is FAR superior to ANY am3+ giga board, old or new.
> as above there are newer VRMS which run cooler, as to why the heatsink is HOTTER then the sabertooth, because of POOR thermal transfer


I was just wondering how long it would take u to reply to him


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dear god i cant take this ANYMORE. the kitty heatsink is far superior to ANY gigabyte has,
> 
> basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer
> 
> you keep assuming because YOU say something it is true, it isnt, the sabertooth is FAR superior to ANY am3+ giga board, old or new.
> as above there are newer VRMS which run cooler, as to why the heatsink is HOTTER then the sabertooth, because of POOR thermal transfer
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering how long it would take u to reply to him
Click to expand...

One can only contain the monster inside for so long until cracks start to appear at the edges


----------



## Benjiw

Lol oh dear... groundhog day time?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Lol oh dear... groundhog day time?


i thought u are batting for the other side now


----------



## Mega Man

i tried to overlook it but come on, such falsities and slander of such a great board. . . and they just kept coming and coming


----------



## Johan45

I did notice the subtle approach was lost .


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i thought u are batting for the other side now


I bat for both sides, no blind loyalty here. I'll end up with a skylake and a Zen rig yet I know it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i tried to overlook it but come on, such falsities and slander of such a great board. . . and they just kept coming and coming


QFT


----------



## Johan45

Looks like that problem got resolved ha ha


----------



## warpuck

I got bored and was playing around with my 9590. (4.7-5.0Ghz) My board can shut off(?) one core per module.
http://valid.x86.fr/ic2ngf
All cores stock, memory running at 931Mhz CPU-Z bench 1385 single core and 8596 for multicore

Now I will reboot
http://valid.x86.fr/gcypyr
with 1 core per module at 5.0 Ghz 1454 single core and 5635. It runs at 66% less for the bench and runs cooler. Kinda makes me wonder why AMD did not make Vishera type with just one core per module in 4 or 6 core at 5.0 Ghz. Sure would be a good gamer CPU. Great for us lazy overclockers. I don't know what a 4350 or 6350 would do in comparison.

It actually does pretty good like this with games that only use 4 cores.


----------



## Johan45

Game reviews don't interest me one bit. I'm in it for raw horsepower. Gaming involves too many variables. I have to believe that all the benchers at HWBot would have figured out by now if Broadwell was actually better than skylake. Could have been as simple as the inital versions of DDR4 memory causing issue.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Game reviews don't interest me one bit. I'm in it for raw horsepower. Gaming involves too many variables. I have to believe that all the benchers at HWBot would have figured out by now if Broadwell was actually better than skylake. Could have been as simple as the inital versions of DDR4 memory causing issue.


Here is a bit that includes info about non-gaming tasks:

Intel's Skylake lineup is robbing us of the performance king we deserve
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peter Bright of ArsTechnica*
> Intel's range of sixth-generation Core processors, codenamed Skylake, is now public. And boy, am I disappointed.
> 
> Tech Report's review of the first Skylake processors included scores from the 5775C, and in games the performance was remarkable. The 65W 3.3-3.7GHz i7-5775C beat the 91W 4-4.2GHz Skylake i7-6700K. The Skylake processor has a higher clock speed, it has a higher power budget, and its improved core means that it executes more instructions per cycle, but that enormous L4 cache meant that the Broadwell could offset its disadvantages and then some. In CPU-bound games such as Project Cars and Civilization: Beyond Earth, the older chip managed to pull ahead of its newer successor.
> 
> The effect was far from universal. The 5775C gives up a lot in clock speed (and power consumption) to the 6700K, and with that advantage, the Skylake part often wins. *But in memory-intensive workloads, such as some games and scientific applications, the cache is better than 21 percent more clock speed and 40 percent more power. That's the kind of gain that doesn't come along very often in our dismal post-Moore's law world.*
> 
> Those 5775C results tantalized us with the prospect of a comparable Skylake part. Pair that ginormous cache with Intel's latest-and-greatest core and raise the speed limit on the clock speed by giving it a 90-odd W power envelope, and one can't help but imagine that the result would be a fine processor for gaming and workstations alike.
> 
> But imagine is all we can do because Intel isn't releasing such a chip.


He's wrong about one thing. They'll be releasing such a chip... as Kaby Lake.


----------



## Johan45

I usually go by people who Overclock and look at the results there. here's two pics can you tell which is which. Both are clocked at 5.0


----------



## superstition222

One benchmark isn't really comprehensive. It's impressive, though, that someone managed to get Broadwell to 5 GHz without killing it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> One benchmark isn't really comprehensive. It's impressive, though, that someone managed to get Broadwell to 5 GHz without killing it.


ok then......go look at all of them:

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6700k/

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_5775c/

Keep fighting the good fight though


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok then......go look at all of them:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6700k/
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_5775c/
> 
> Keep fighting the good fight though


When my point was about which CPU overclocks better I'll let you know.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok then......go look at all of them:
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_6700k/
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_5775c/
> 
> Keep fighting the good fight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my point was about which CPU overclocks better I'll let you know.
Click to expand...

aw cmon.....you can't change the parameters to suit your side of it.

you have to look at the overall picture here

question you should be asking isn't why didn't Skylake come with EDram it's actually why was Broadwell so expensive?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> aw cmon.....you can't change the parameters to suit your side of it.


Exactly. Since I was talking about stock performance you don't get to change the parameters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> question you should be asking isn't why didn't Skylake come with EDram it's actually why was Broadwell so expensive?


You mean the Broadwell that's cheaper than Skylake?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1181928-REG/intel_bx80658i75775c_core_i7_5775c_3_3_ghz.html

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Boxed-I7-6700K-Processor-BX80662I76700K/dp/B012M8LXQW

OK.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> aw cmon.....you can't change the parameters to suit your side of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Since I was talking about stock performance you don't get to change the parameters.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> question you should be asking isn't why didn't Skylake come with EDram it's actually why was Broadwell so expensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the Broadwell that's cheaper than Skylake?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1181928-REG/intel_bx80658i75775c_core_i7_5775c_3_3_ghz.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Boxed-I7-6700K-Processor-BX80662I76700K/dp/B012M8LXQW
> 
> OK.
Click to expand...

again you changed it......I said WAS, not is.

Skylake is $30 more and part of a newer platform, it overclocks better and easier than broadwell does but all that doesn't matter because at stock the broadwell chip is faster in gaming









I'm always surprised by the people I come across in forums but i have to admit you're one of the most entertaining (after a few others of course







)


----------



## superstition222

Entertaining like claiming EDRAM is so expensive? The 5675C is plenty cheap and has the same amount of EDRAM as the 5775C. Just give it up, buddy.

The only time Broadwell was expensive was when Intel stopped making them which artificially increased prices. The Broadwell MSRP is not super high and never has been.

Moreover, Intel could very easily sell a Broadwell part with the GPU disabled to cut costs (using defective GPU dies) which would make Broadwell for enthusiasts even cheaper.

Skylake was released prematurely. It doesn't offer enough over Broadwell.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Entertaining like claiming EDRAM is so expensive? The 5675C is plenty cheap and has the same amount of EDRAM as the 5775C. Just give it up, buddy.


It's $290 vs the 6600k which is $250?

Curious why you aren't mad at AMD for not making a 8 core SR chip though..........or anything above a quad core.

but that doesn't matter, Intel used TIM!!.....heathens....

you don't know why Skylake doesn't have EDRam, unless you can give me concrete proof that Skylake and Z170 can fully support it I'm putting it down to the fact they didn't have it ready when Skylake launched, sounds pretty logical to me

oh and don't worry, I'm done now, I've had my laughs for today, I thank you for that, I needed it


----------



## miklkit

Before all the blueness there was talk of new VRMs running cooler and THAT is interesting. How new are these and where are they found? Here are two examples of current tech temps. A GD80 running at 31-32C while the highest I ever caught them running was 46C, and a Sabertooth with good air flow on its VRMs and running at 58-62C with the highest I have seen being 83C.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Before all the blueness there was talk of new VRMs running cooler and THAT is interesting. How new are these and where are they found? Here are two examples of current tech temps. A GD80 running at 31-32C while the highest I ever caught them running was 46C, and a Sabertooth with good air flow on its VRMs and running at 58-62C with the highest I have seen being 83C.


Interesting indeed. I seen similar temps on my vrm's on the Sabertooth. My Gaming motherboard runs much cooler with 2 fans blowing cool air on them.

Highest i seen was like 62c during IBT AVX, sadly i do not have a screen shot of it but i will try tomorrow if i have some spare time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dear god i cant take this ANYMORE. the kitty heatsink is far superior to ANY gigabyte has,
> 
> basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer
> 
> you keep assuming because YOU say something it is true, it isnt, the sabertooth is FAR superior to ANY am3+ giga board, old or new.
> as above there are newer VRMS which run cooler, *as to why the heatsink is HOTTER then the sabertooth, because of POOR thermal transfer*


lol that is the most ridiculous thing i ever heard to be honest.. you should know better Mega.

The heat sinks are hotter NOT because of the hotter vrm's but due to the BETTER heat transfer.. seriously, what you just said made no sense at all..

I know this because i can actually measure my vrm temps on this board without any problems unlike the EC sensor on the Sabertooth that doesn't like to be monitored in the first place, but i managed to get some temp reading during stress testing.

You don't even own a new Gigabyte board and i actually owned the Sabertooth and now own the Gigabyte board.. I said the same thing about he UD5 vrm's that were also cooler than on the Sabertooth..

"basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer" That doesn't make sense at all, what material they are made of is far more important than how thick it is.. as an example, a thinner copper based radiator will cool better than a thicker aluminum radiator its simply science.. I expected more from you Mega, i really do.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I went ahead and bought an Corsair Ax860i over evga 850 G2 supernova. I paid $10 more for the corsair. I am seeing a hella lot better performance with a more adequate psu versus the old cx750m. Any thoughts guys I was torn between the 2 and still am. You could call it 2 psu's 1 rail.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I went ahead and bought an Corsair Ax860i over evga 850 G2 supernova. I paid $10 more for the corsair. I am seeing a hella lot better performance with a more adequate psu versus the old cx750m. Any thoughts guys I was torn between the 2 and still am. You could call it 2 psu's 1 rail.


eh,, which looks better? they are both good Psu and both aare light years better than your old one


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The heat sinks are hotter NOT because of the hotter vrm's but due to the BETTER heat transfer.. seriously, what you just said made no sense at all..
> 
> I know this because i can actually measure my vrm temps on this board without any problems unlike the EC sensor on the Sabertooth that doesn't like to be monitored in the first place, but i managed to get some temp reading during stress testing.
> 
> "basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer" That doesn't make sense at all, what material they are made of is far more important than how thick it is.. as an example, a thinner copper based radiator will cool better than a thicker aluminum radiator its simply science.. I expected more from you Mega, i really do.


Ever wonder why you don't see huge copper CPU air coolers? Copper bases maybe, but than aluminum is what transfers the heat to air.
Copper absorbs heat better but aluminum gives it up to air more efficiently. Your comparison with radiators confuses me, H2O dynamics is a different animal. You must use a different science where you're at.

Besides everybody knows Gigabyte VRM and Socket run cooler due to "Double Copper" right? (those who know will giggle)


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is I may, this thread used to be quite fun until you joined up Super, or as I like to call you. SS.
> 
> I'm so very... very bored of you and your utter tedious posts about crap. You literally got served benchmarks by a real world user and shot it all down for no reason. We literally don't care, you're the equivalent to the guy who stands in the corner jealously sneering at others because they're not you.
> 
> Give it a rest, Lighten up, and chill out.


Nice ad hominem rant. How about advising people to overclock their PCI-E to gain performance?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's $290 vs the 6600k which is $250?


Not really. It has been around MSRP for some time at NextWarehouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> you don't know why Skylake doesn't have EDRam, unless you can give me concrete proof that Skylake and Z170 can fully support it I'm putting it down to the fact they didn't have it ready when Skylake launched, sounds pretty logical to me


So you're agreeing with me that Skylake was released prematurely because it doesn't offer enough over Broadwell?

OK.

Also, Skylake has an EDRAM controller.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's $290 vs the 6600k which is $250?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. It has been around MSRP for some time at NextWarehouse.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> you don't know why Skylake doesn't have EDRam, unless you can give me concrete proof that Skylake and Z170 can fully support it I'm putting it down to the fact they didn't have it ready when Skylake launched, sounds pretty logical to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're agreeing with me that Skylake was released prematurely because it doesn't offer enough over Broadwell?
> 
> OK.
> 
> Also, Skylake has an EDRAM controller.
Click to expand...

6600k = $243

5675c = $277

also, I'm not agreeing with you, you don't need to twist my words to make it that way, just provide some actual proof of what you claim and results will speak for themselves


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Before all the blueness there was talk of new VRMs running cooler and THAT is interesting. How new are these and where are they found? Here are two examples of current tech temps. A GD80 running at 31-32C while the highest I ever caught them running was 46C, and a Sabertooth with good air flow on its VRMs and running at 58-62C with the highest I have seen being 83C.


Those VRM temperature readings are completely off for both of them. The temperature on MSI "DrMos VRM" appears to come from the Fintek LPC/IO "Motherboard temperature" sensor, which can be located anywhere. The VRM controller on MSI (uP1601P) doesn´t even have feedback for temperature sensors. Also the temperatures for Sabertooth VRM are too low. While the VRM controller on Sabertooth has temperature feedback for both loops (CPU & NB) the data is not available due ASUS proprietary stuff on board. Crosshair V has basically the same VRM and it runs > 80°C with 220W+ load. No VRM delivering 250W+ (as in your case) runs 5-10°C over the ambient, it is just impossible since it dissipates >45W of power at those settings.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 6600k = $243
> 
> 5675c = $277
> 
> also, I'm not agreeing with you, you don't need to twist my words to make it that way, just provide some actual proof of what you claim and results will speak for themselves


Every time I nail you on an erroneous point you change the subject.

The bottom line is that the 5675C shows that EDRAM is not particularly costly.

Bye. Reply with yet another irrelevant subject change and don't expect a reply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenjiW*
> Are you overclocking your RAM, NB, HT and PCIe too? Cos you should be, it helps a lot.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh,, which looks better? they are both good Psu and both aare light years better than your old one


Well I read the reviews over at johnnyguru for both psu's. Both excellent psu's with the supernova leading in price per performance. Also the AX860i has the ability to read the power usage albeit it's probably not accurate under 50% usage. As far as look I dont know they are both cubes sometimes rectangular prism's . I have not been able to test yet but I am wondering if now with this new psu, I could lower my vcore.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh,, which looks better? they are both good Psu and both aare light years better than your old one
> 
> 
> 
> Well I read the reviews over at johnnyguru for both psu's. Both excellent psu's with the supernova leading in price per performance. Also the AX860i has the ability to read the power usage albeit it's probably not accurate under 50% usage. As far as look I dont know they are both cubes sometimes rectangular prism's . I have not been able to test yet but I am wondering if now with this new psu, I could lower my vcore.
Click to expand...

Corsairs has a Red/Silver sticker on the side

EVGA's has Red PCIe Power cables

honestly they are both awesome PSU's, either way you go you'll be sorted


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dear god i cant take this ANYMORE. the kitty heatsink is far superior to ANY gigabyte has,
> 
> basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer
> 
> you keep assuming because YOU say something it is true, it isnt, the sabertooth is FAR superior to ANY am3+ giga board, old or new.
> as above there are newer VRMS which run cooler, *as to why the heatsink is HOTTER then the sabertooth, because of POOR thermal transfer*
> 
> 
> 
> lol that is the most ridiculous thing i ever heard to be honest.. you should know better Mega.
> 
> The heat sinks are hotter NOT because of the hotter vrm's but due to the BETTER heat transfer.. seriously, what you just said made no sense at all..
> 
> I know this because i can actually measure my vrm temps on this board without any problems unlike the EC sensor on the Sabertooth that doesn't like to be monitored in the first place, but i managed to get some temp reading during stress testing.
> 
> You don't even own a new Gigabyte board and i actually owned the Sabertooth and now own the Gigabyte board.. I said the same thing about he UD5 vrm's that were also cooler than on the Sabertooth..
> 
> "basic thermal properties MORE surface area MORE thermal transfer" That doesn't make sense at all, what material they are made of is far more important than how thick it is.. as an example, a thinner copper based radiator will cool better than a thicker aluminum radiator its simply science.. I expected more from you Mega, i really do.
Click to expand...

ok, i see where your confusion come from, let me fix it for you.

the sabertooth has EXCELLENT transfer from the VRMS to the *HEATSINK*, then FROM the *HEATSINK* to the AIR

the GIGABYTE has SOME transfer from the VRMS to the *HEATSINK*, then POOR heat transfer FROM the *HEATSINK* to the AIR resulting in a HOT heatsink, you want the heatsink to be COOL to the touch. this is cause by less surface area. and poor thermal transfer

the COLDER the heatsink the COLDER the thing trying to be cooled is ! you cant take a hot heatsink and have COLD VRMS

it is basic physics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh,, which looks better? they are both good Psu and both aare light years better than your old one
> 
> 
> 
> Well I read the reviews over at johnnyguru for both psu's. Both excellent psu's with the supernova leading in price per performance. Also the AX860i has the ability to read the power usage albeit it's probably not accurate under 50% usage. As far as look I dont know they are both cubes sometimes rectangular prism's . I have not been able to test yet but I am wondering if now with this new psu, I could lower my vcore.
Click to expand...

he seems to be correct, but corsair usualy fails on the price the most often if the corsair is same cost and all else is equal ( wattage ect ) go with the one that fits your color scheme in your build


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those VRM temperature readings are completely off for both of them. The temperature on MSI "DrMos VRM" appears to come from the Fintek LPC/IO "Motherboard temperature" sensor, which can be located anywhere. The VRM controller on MSI (uP1601P) doesn´t even have feedback for temperature sensors. Also the temperatures for Sabertooth VRM are too low. While the VRM controller on Sabertooth has temperature feedback for both loops (CPU & NB) the data is not available due ASUS proprietary stuff on board. Crosshair V has basically the same VRM and it runs > 80°C with 220W+ load. No VRM delivering 250W+ (as in your case) runs 5-10°C over the ambient, it is just impossible since it dissipates >45W of power at those settings.


Well, yes and no. The sensor on the GD80 is located in the center of the VRMs and it is accurate right there. I checked it with a IR thermometer and found that the top of the heat sink runs cooler than that while the bottom runs much warmer. That is an average temperature.

The Sabertooth can and does run hotter or cooler depending on air flow. I do not have a straight apples to apples comparison so this will have to do. It is the same board with different CPUs and coolers and it I believe it is the coolers that makes the difference in temperatures.

The 8350 is running at 1.524 vcore and is using the HE01 cooler which has the center fan mounted low so it is blowing air on the VRMs. 

The 8370 is running at 1.5 vcore and is using a Silver Arrow IBE Extreme which locks the fans in place so the air flow is going over the top of the VRM heat sink.


----------



## mus1mus

Different chips, different heat signatures. Like you said, it not a straight apples to apples comparison.

Reading through the sensors is not really an accurate way to gauge each motherboard. Maybe, at back of the board, under the VRMs themselves?


----------



## umeng2002

Mega is correct. Generally, if the actual heat sink is hotter, it means, more heat energy is "stuck" in the heat sink. Assuming the two different heat sinks were getting the same heat input from the VRMs, the hotter heat sink can't "eject" the heat energy out as fast as the cooler heat sink does.

So if the Sabertooth has hotter running VRMs than the other board AND the Sabertooth's VRM heat sink feels cooler than the other board's; it means the Sabertooth's heat sink is MUCH MUCH better than the other board's.

If the other board has cooler running VRMs (lower heat input), yet the other board's VRM heat sink feels hotter than the Sabertooth's, the VRM heat sink in the other board is much worse than the Savertooth's.

It's a pissing contest anyways, all that matters is that the respective VRMs are in their thermal envelope - consult a spec sheet. And if the board doesn't have a good Temp probe for the VRMs, it's a guess unless you really want to do an advance heat transfer analysis.

Edit: And by "feels" I mean the actual, average internal temperature of the heat sink, as the actual thermal transfer rate between the heat sink and your finger determines how hot it feels.


----------



## hurricane28

My 4.8 GHz results:



The vrm's run a bit hot now due to high ambient temp and relatively high voltage. These are my BIOS settings:

vcore, 1.525 v in BIOS, CPU/NB voltage at 1.350 v CPU PLL voltage 2.695.

I think i might exaggerated when i was saying that the Gigabyte board runs much cooler but it is definitely cooler than on the Sabertooth at the same volts on the CPU and CPU/NB.

Sadly i don't have an screenshot of the Sabertooth vrm's but i know for 100% that they were hotter than on my G1 board. Still, everything under 100 c is quite alright for short periods of time, they are rated for 120 c + but anything below 80 c on everyday usage is just fine.

CPU temps are remarkable low considering the voltage so i am very happy with the result so far.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Nice ad hominem rant. How about advising people to overclock their PCI-E to gain performance?


Show us proof it doesn't, and show us proof of your BS claim? Although I'm going to hazard a guess that you can't and you're just making things up for the sake of it.

Cheers.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Every time I nail you on an erroneous point you change the subject.
> 
> The bottom line is that the 5675C shows that EDRAM is not particularly costly.
> 
> Bye. Reply with yet another irrelevant subject change and don't expect a reply.


Oh please don't reply, it will be bliss for all of us in here, the silence will be a welcome respite.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So I went ahead and bought an Corsair Ax860i over evga 850 G2 supernova. I paid $10 more for the corsair. I am seeing a hella lot better performance with a more adequate psu versus the old cx750m. Any thoughts guys I was torn between the 2 and still am. You could call it 2 psu's 1 rail.


yep even shilka liked the ax series and be seems pretty hard to impress especially with corsair
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Those VRM temperature readings are completely off for both of them. The temperature on MSI "DrMos VRM" appears to come from the Fintek LPC/IO "Motherboard temperature" sensor, which can be located anywhere. The VRM controller on MSI (uP1601P) doesn´t even have feedback for temperature sensors. Also the temperatures for Sabertooth VRM are too low. While the VRM controller on Sabertooth has temperature feedback for both loops (CPU & NB) the data is not available due ASUS proprietary stuff on board. Crosshair V has basically the same VRM and it runs > 80°C with 220W+ load. No VRM delivering 250W+ (as in your case) runs 5-10°C over the ambient, it is just impossible since it dissipates >45W of power at those settings.


I always love your posts they give great information and always a logical reason for it thanks


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Different chips, different heat signatures. Like you said, it not a straight apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Reading through the sensors is not really an accurate way to gauge each motherboard. Maybe, at back of the board, under the VRMs themselves?


You mean like this?  This was with the hot running Sabertooth setup. The metal strap is at 43C while the VRMs are at 46C while it is idling. They just weren't getting any air. IIRC the heat sink was showing 45C.


----------



## mus1mus

And what does the MSI say given the same treatment?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Different chips, different heat signatures. Like you said, it not a straight apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Reading through the sensors is not really an accurate way to gauge each motherboard. Maybe, at back of the board, under the VRMs themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?  This was with the hot running Sabertooth setup. The metal strap is at 43C while the VRMs are at 46C while it is idling. They just weren't getting any air. IIRC the heat sink was showing 45C.
Click to expand...

Why are you measuring from so far away. The closer you are to the heat source the more accurate the thermometer is.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why are you measuring from so far away. The closer you are to the heat source the more accurate the thermometer is.


The heat was too much to bare so he had to back off, lol I'm joking.


----------



## miklkit

The GD80 is sitting in its box. Over the years I shot it with that IR gun many times and have already stated what I found. Cold at the top, pretty close to the readings in the center and hot at the bottom. I believe that is because of the heat pipe bringing heat from the North bridge.

I had to take that pic from there because I was holding the IR gun in one hand and the phone in the other and the only way to work it out was to lean in over the desk. I also tried it close in but couldn't get the phone in there too. The reading stayed the same from right next to it until just beyond where the pic was taken.

I only have one puter to work with.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The GD80 is sitting in its box. Over the years I shot it with that IR gun many times and have already stated what I found. Cold at the top, pretty close to the readings in the center and hot at the bottom. I believe that is because of the heat pipe bringing heat from the North bridge.
> 
> I had to take that pic from there because I was holding the IR gun in one hand and the phone in the other and the only way to work it out was to lean in over the desk. I also tried it close in but couldn't get the phone in there too. The reading stayed the same from right next to it until just beyond where the pic was taken.
> 
> I only have one puter to work with.


I'd agree that the GD 80 is significantly cooler running than either of my CHV-z's. One way this expresses itself is with superior validation speeds when cooling is limited to a custom loop.

With unlimited cooling, the CHV-Z would probably have an advantage however.

I have access to one of these http://en-us.fluke.com/products/infrared-cameras/tix560-infrared-camera.html

Don't know if the powers that be, would appreciate me borrowing it for these kinds of shenanigans ( silly thing was $14,000 ) lol. Would be perfect though , wouldn't it?


----------



## Mega Man

home depot rents them last i knew


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd agree that the GD 80 is significantly cooler running than either of my CHV-z's. One way this expresses itself is with superior validation speeds when cooling is limited to a custom loop.
> 
> With unlimited cooling, the CHV-Z would probably have an advantage however.
> 
> I have access to one of these http://en-us.fluke.com/products/infrared-cameras/tix560-infrared-camera.html
> 
> Don't know if the powers that be, would appreciate me borrowing it for these kinds of shenanigans ( silly thing was $14,000 ) lol. Would be perfect though , wouldn't it?


I know this feel. I often wish I could sneak into the IT centre to play with the quad-socket E7 Xeon action going on down there, but I don't think our patients, doctors, or IT staff would appreciate my curiosity.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Nice ad hominem rant. How about advising people to overclock their PCI-E to gain performance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us proof it doesn't, and show us proof of your BS claim? Although I'm going to hazard a guess that you can't and you're just making things up for the sake of it.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

"A-Link" is a PCI-e 2.0 x4 link that bridges the NB to the SB. Overclocking the PCI-e speed will not impact performance and WILL cause instability to your SB and as a result your storage controller.

TL;DR, do not do it, and if you must, do NOT tell others to do it. I would do more than laugh at you for suggesting it to someone that doesn't know better, I would slap you.

Super is wrong a lot. Super is also right more than you give him credit for. Especially over these last few pages.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Show us proof it doesn't, and show us proof of your BS claim? Although I'm going to hazard a guess that you can't and you're just making things up for the sake of it.
> 
> Cheers.


Really?

How many people have to point out to you that PCI-E should be left at stock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> These chips can take 1.5v on the nb and 1.6v vcore fairly easily... whistle.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 1.6 - 1.65V isn´t safe, 1.61V is the rated brake down voltage for AMD 32nm SHP SOI parts (excl. Llano). Llano (and first Bulldozer silicon) had huge issues with the process, so they will die with voltages below the normal rated BDV.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Super is wrong a lot.


about?

This is the first I've heard of this "a lot". Any examples would be useful.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Nice ad hominem rant. How about advising people to overclock their PCI-E to gain performance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us proof it doesn't, and show us proof of your BS claim? Although I'm going to hazard a guess that you can't and you're just making things up for the sake of it.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A-Link" is a PCI-e 2.0 x4 link that bridges the NB to the SB. Overclocking the PCI-e speed will not impact performance and WILL cause instability to your SB and as a result your *storage controller*.
> 
> TL;DR, do not do it, and if you must, do NOT tell others to do it. I would do more than laugh at you for suggesting it to someone that doesn't know better, I would slap you.
> 
> Super is wrong a lot. Super is also right more than you give him credit for. Especially over these last few pages.
Click to expand...

I think the on board SATA controller died on one of the MSI NF 980 G65's I have in an industrial control workstation, ( Almost 60,000 hrs on the machine -24/7 since oct 09). Would a pci-e sata controller/port card be a good work around?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Super is wrong a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> about?
> 
> This is the first I've heard of this "a lot". Any examples would be useful.
Click to expand...

Be glad I'm defending you at all. They wont. But I've seen you around and in more than this thread. You're not "Hurricane when he first joined" bad, don't worry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Nice ad hominem rant. How about advising people to overclock their PCI-E to gain performance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us proof it doesn't, and show us proof of your BS claim? Although I'm going to hazard a guess that you can't and you're just making things up for the sake of it.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A-Link" is a PCI-e 2.0 x4 link that bridges the NB to the SB. Overclocking the PCI-e speed will not impact performance and WILL cause instability to your SB and as a result your *storage controller*.
> 
> TL;DR, do not do it, and if you must, do NOT tell others to do it. I would do more than laugh at you for suggesting it to someone that doesn't know better, I would slap you.
> 
> Super is wrong a lot. Super is also right more than you give him credit for. Especially over these last few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the on board SATA controller died on one of the MSI NF 980 G65's I have in an industrial control workstation, ( Almost 60,000 hrs on the machine -24/7 since oct 09). Would a pci-e sata controller/port card be a good work around?
Click to expand...

Sure. But you need to be able to boot from it. Find a PCI-e RAID card that supports PCI-e 2.0 booting (NOT NVMe), like my G.Skill Blade. It's my only drive now don't ya know.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Be glad I'm defending you at all. They wont.


What you said was a call out. If you're going to do that then you need to provide evidence.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "A-Link" is a PCI-e 2.0 x4 link that bridges the NB to the SB. Overclocking the PCI-e speed will not impact performance and WILL cause instability to your SB and as a result your storage controller.
> 
> TL;DR, do not do it, and if you must, do NOT tell others to do it. I would do more than laugh at you for suggesting it to someone that doesn't know better, I would slap you.
> 
> Super is wrong a lot. Super is also right more than you give him credit for. Especially over these last few pages.


Come and slap me, I dare you, I double dog dare you. I've had no issues with it so whatever.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Super is wrong a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> about?
> 
> This is the first I've heard of this "a lot". Any examples would be useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be glad I'm defending you at all. They wont. But I've seen you around and in more than this thread. You're not "Hurricane when he first joined" bad, don't worry.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Nice ad hominem rant. How about advising people to overclock their PCI-E to gain performance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show us proof it doesn't, and show us proof of your BS claim? Although I'm going to hazard a guess that you can't and you're just making things up for the sake of it.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A-Link" is a PCI-e 2.0 x4 link that bridges the NB to the SB. Overclocking the PCI-e speed will not impact performance and WILL cause instability to your SB and as a result your *storage controller*.
> 
> TL;DR, do not do it, and if you must, do NOT tell others to do it. I would do more than laugh at you for suggesting it to someone that doesn't know better, I would slap you.
> 
> Super is wrong a lot. Super is also right more than you give him credit for. Especially over these last few pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the on board SATA controller died on one of the MSI NF 980 G65's I have in an industrial control workstation, ( Almost 60,000 hrs on the machine -24/7 since oct 09). Would a pci-e sata controller/port card be a good work around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. But you need to be able to boot from it. Find a PCI-e RAID card that supports PCI-e 2.0 booting (NOT NVMe), like my G.Skill Blade. It's my only drive now don't ya know.
Click to expand...

Any particular one you would recommend?
I used my last spare NF 980 G65 replacing the bad one , but I would like to be able to use this one as a spare. The customer was back up and running with only about an hour of down time from when they called. They had about 8 people idling because of it, wouldn't take too long to be expensive from their stand point.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Be glad I'm defending you at all. They wont.
> 
> 
> 
> What you said was a call out. If you're going to do that then you need to provide evidence.
Click to expand...

Do not need to, no. "Need" implies that to not will have some kind of repercussion that would not be beneficial to me.

What is good enough to me is that I remember your name and pic easily, but not in the "Oh that's Postal, he usually posts thought out things" kind of way. The "Not him again" kind of way. As I said, I defended you in any way at all from those who would not do so. Look the gift horse in the mouth again and it wont happen anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "A-Link" is a PCI-e 2.0 x4 link that bridges the NB to the SB. Overclocking the PCI-e speed will not impact performance and WILL cause instability to your SB and as a result your storage controller.
> 
> TL;DR, do not do it, and if you must, do NOT tell others to do it. I would do more than laugh at you for suggesting it to someone that doesn't know better, I would slap you.
> 
> Super is wrong a lot. Super is also right more than you give him credit for. Especially over these last few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Come and slap me, I dare you, I double dog dare you. I've had no issues with it so whatever.
Click to expand...

You gonna pay for the air fare or you gonna make me take a boat?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do not need to, no. "Need" implies that to not will have some kind of repercussion that would not be beneficial to me.
> 
> What is good enough to me is that I remember your name and pic easily, but not in the "Oh that's Postal, he usually posts thought out things" kind of way. The "Not him again" kind of way. As I said, I defended you in any way at all from those who would not do so. Look the gift horse in the mouth again and it wont happen anymore.
> You gonna pay for the air fare or you gonna make me take a boat?


Calling someone out with no evidence is bad form.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Need" implies that to not will have some kind of repercussion that would not be beneficial to me.


People need to provide evidence if they call someone out in order to not look bad.

Those who can't need to retract said call out.

This is elementary stuff. I shouldn't have to explain it.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Different chips, different heat signatures. Like you said, it not a straight apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Reading through the sensors is not really an accurate way to gauge each motherboard. Maybe, at back of the board, under the VRMs themselves?


I am pretty sure none those out are accurate. Well not HWiNFO64 v5.06. Stock FX-9590 watts 84.4 or less at 100% load all cores?



I just use my finger if it hurts it is too hot or moving too fast.

Sometimes I prooff reed

Someday I will figure out how to upload a screen shot you can read.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Do not need to, no. "Need" implies that to not will have some kind of repercussion that would not be beneficial to me.
> 
> What is good enough to me is that I remember your name and pic easily, but not in the "Oh that's Postal, he usually posts thought out things" kind of way. The "Not him again" kind of way. As I said, I defended you in any way at all from those who would not do so. Look the gift horse in the mouth again and it wont happen anymore.
> You gonna pay for the air fare or you gonna make me take a boat?
> 
> 
> 
> Calling someone out with no evidence is bad form.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> "Need" implies that to not will have some kind of repercussion that would not be beneficial to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People need to provide evidence if they call someone out in order to not look bad.
> 
> Those who can't need to retract said call out.
> 
> This is elementary stuff. I shouldn't have to explain it.
Click to expand...

i keep trying to ignore your posts, but i cant. so i will give you some friendly advice...

kya doesnt need it, he has proven himself time and time and time again, like he brings up postal - or two cables, or shilka. those are guys that have the rep around here to just say it and it is enough, maybe not enough for you but that is your problem, he is and has a rep that has been well established,

when he speaks you should listen, he is right 99.9 % of the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Different chips, different heat signatures. Like you said, it not a straight apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Reading through the sensors is not really an accurate way to gauge each motherboard. Maybe, at back of the board, under the VRMs themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure none those out are accurate. Well not HWiNFO64 v5.06. Stock FX-9590 watts 84.4 or less at 100% load all cores?
> 
> 
> 
> I just use my finger if it hurts it is too hot or moving too fast.
> 
> Sometimes I prooff reed
> 
> Someday I will figure out how to upload a screen shot you can read.
Click to expand...

you can read it fine, right click and pick " view pic ", middle click, or click the pic then click " original " button- i personally dont like the photobucket or w.e. photo site pics that show up big, esp on mobile ( like now in china i am limited to edge ) or on slow internet connections, which is why we mainly push using the ocn built in photo stuffs vs a hosting site, also they suck because eventually your link expires then no one else can see the pic if they need to ( has happened to me many times )


----------



## The Stilt

The "power consumption" is calculated based on the fused values by Apm. In order it to "work" Apm must be enabled. Still, since the power consumption is not actually measured the "measurements" are useless. The only method to measure the power consumption rather accurately is to read the DCR values (available on digital controllers, on Gigabyte and ASRock boards).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Different chips, different heat signatures. Like you said, it not a straight apples to apples comparison.
> 
> Reading through the sensors is not really an accurate way to gauge each motherboard. Maybe, at back of the board, under the VRMs themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure none those out are accurate. Well not HWiNFO64 v5.06. Stock FX-9590 watts 84.4 or less at 100% load all cores?
> 
> 
> 
> I just use my finger if it hurts it is too hot or moving too fast.
> 
> Sometimes I prooff reed
> 
> Someday I will figure out how to upload a screen shot you can read.
Click to expand...

@warpuck, Its actually quite simple, Likely 2-3 more steps than you are already doing.

hit Print Scr, Open Paint, press ctrl+v

then the area in paint high lighted in this picture:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







first thing you do after you press ctrl+v is press the crop with will give you and Icon to create box, everything outside this box is cut away and everything inside this box remains.

this is how you can make higher resolution appear larger and readable due to only scaling a portion of the image up to the browser size.

the reason for Paint... its is by default installed when you install windows. I'm not even sure if you can take it out (i've never had the inclination to try)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @warpuck, Its actually quite simple, Likely 2-3 more steps than you are already doing.
> 
> hit Print Scr, Open Paint, press ctrl+v
> 
> then the area in paint high lighted in this picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing you do after you press ctrl+v is press the crop with will give you and Icon to create box, everything outside this box is cut away and everything inside this box remains.
> 
> this is how you can make higher resolution appear larger and readable due to only scaling a portion of the image up to the browser size.
> 
> the reason for Paint... its is by default installed when you install windows. I'm not even sure if you can take it out (i've never had the inclination to try)


all of the latest versions of Windows comes with snip....my lord please don't use this old way unless it's a full screen program with no screenshot functions....snipping tool ftw....it will save you a ton of time and effort...I keep it pinned to my taskbar...


----------



## MiladEd

My take on the behind the socket fan:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @warpuck, Its actually quite simple, Likely 2-3 more steps than you are already doing.
> 
> hit Print Scr, Open Paint, press ctrl+v
> 
> then the area in paint high lighted in this picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first thing you do after you press ctrl+v is press the crop with will give you and Icon to create box, everything outside this box is cut away and everything inside this box remains.
> 
> this is how you can make higher resolution appear larger and readable due to only scaling a portion of the image up to the browser size.
> 
> the reason for Paint... its is by default installed when you install windows. I'm not even sure if you can take it out (i've never had the inclination to try)
> 
> 
> 
> all of the latest versions of Windows comes with snip....my lord please don't use this old way unless it's a full screen program with no screenshot functions....snipping tool ftw....it will save you a ton of time and effort...I keep it pinned to my taskbar...
Click to expand...

to each their own, to me Paint is more useful than Snip.

the lack of symmetrical geometric shapes for highlighting irks me. but if it works for oyu great.

don't bash my method when the method you suggest does do the same thing

also. there are no extra steps

opening snip = opening paint
Pressing new = Print Screen
mouse movement vs keyboard short cut
Drag region = crop
export = export

if you are not further editing your picture, same amount of work same actions no difference.

When it comes to editing and highlighting, paint feels stronger. I can think of a handful of SS or re-edit screen shots for teaching purposes would have taken significantly longer with snip than it did with paint.

its not like you need Photoshop to edit screenshots

Edit: for lack of coffee typos and grammar errors


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its not like you need Photoshop to edit screenshots


oh dear...
print screen.
Open photoshop
Paste from clipboard (new image)
Crop image,
export as web image
Post to overclock.

Must be just me then


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its not like you need Photoshop to edit screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear...
> print screen.
> Open photoshop
> Paste from clipboard (new image)
> Crop image,
> export as web image
> Post to overclock.
> 
> Must be just me then
Click to expand...

that order of operations is the same as the other two methods LOL..

like i said to each their own.. My point was that it doesn't NEED to be Photoshop. If you have Photoshop and prefer to use it then all the power to you









Photoshop is a much more powerful tool than with snip or paint, all i'm saying is that you don't need that power to post a SS, there is nothing wrong with using what is at your disposal


----------



## miklkit

Been using Paint Shop Pro and Fraps for well over a decade. Don't even know how to find paint or snip, much less use them. Got the PSP in 2000 and it works in all systems just fine.


----------



## xLPGx

Would it be worth spending like $50 (someone upgraded he wants to sell his old so might get it for maybe that or similar) on a newer 8320 to maybe gain some MHz? My 8320 won't go higher than 4.4 at 1.416V (on full load, 1.4125 in bios with very high LLC)
Since I run my fans on low speed (D14 stock fans, LNA) and don't have any extra fans to cool my M5A board I can't really go higher on the voltage without exceeding 80 on socket at full load stresstesting.

What does newer batches get on like 1.425V on average?


----------



## Johan45

That depends on the chip, this one was 1411 IIRC and did very well on "good" cooling


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Would it be worth spending like $50 (someone upgraded he wants to sell his old so might get it for maybe that or similar) on a newer 8320 to maybe gain some MHz? My 8320 won't go higher than 4.4 at 1.416V (on full load, 1.4125 in bios with very high LLC)
> Since I run my fans on low speed (D14 stock fans, LNA) and don't have any extra fans to cool my M5A board I can't really go higher on the voltage without exceeding 80 on socket at full load stresstesting.
> 
> What does newer batches get on like 1.425V on average?


on that cooler 300mhz more would be the average limit for old chips. 400mhz for the good old chips.

so i am pretty sure you can do better with pointers from the regulars. be it additional cooling(+vrms or + rear socket) and/or Better tweaking

Vboost and air coolers tend not to get along all that well in proximity to thermal limits.

also you need to find out the batch number of the new chip if it is less than 1429 than no. no point to pay 50$ to end up in the same place +100-100mhz


----------



## miklkit

The D14 has a reputation for being very quiet anyway, and you have LNA on too? You can lower the center fan so it blows some air at the VRMs and maybe the socket too.

Can you mount a case fan in the top front area of your case in the optical drive bay? That would get cool air going where it is needed.

I never had any luck with very high LLC as all it did was add heat.


----------



## Kalistoval

Any way to improve on this guys?.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

Somethings not happy, the combined test is a bit low. Did you use the hot fixes for Win7


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> on that cooler 300mhz more would be the average limit for old chips. 400mhz for the good old chips.
> 
> so i am pretty sure you can do better with pointers from the regulars. be it additional cooling(+vrms or + rear socket) and/or Better tweaking
> 
> Vboost and air coolers tend not to get along all that well in proximity to thermal limits.
> 
> also you need to find out the batch number of the new chip if it is less than 1429 than no. no point to pay 50$ to end up in the same place +100-100mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The D14 has a reputation for being very quiet anyway, and you have LNA on too? You can lower the center fan so it blows some air at the VRMs and maybe the socket too.
> 
> Can you mount a case fan in the top front area of your case in the optical drive bay? That would get cool air going where it is needed.
> 
> I never had any luck with very high LLC as all it did was add heat.


Before I decide on any purchase I suppose I'll screenshot my settings in my bios if you guys want to help fine tune it and see what I can get out of it. I ordered fans like yesterday to replace a few antec ones that was making ticking noises so I will have one to put at the 5.25 bays soon, thanks for the tip. The middle 140mm is already lowered as much as it can.

*Edit: Screenies*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> to each their own, to me Paint is more useful than Snip.
> 
> the lack of symmetrical geometric shapes for highlighting irks me. but if it works for oyu great.
> 
> don't bash my method when the method you suggest does do the same thing
> 
> also. there are no extra steps
> 
> opening snip = opening paint
> Pressing new = Print Screen
> mouse movement vs keyboard short cut
> Drag region = crop
> export = export
> 
> if you are not further editing your picture, same amount of work same actions no difference.
> 
> When it comes to editing and highlighting, paint feels stronger. I can think of a handful of SS or re-edit screen shots for teaching purposes would have taken significantly longer with snip than it did with paint.
> 
> its not like you need Photoshop to edit screenshots
> 
> Edit: for lack of coffee typos and grammar errors


actually... if its pinned to the taskbar or the start menu... you click it and highlight the area.. and saveas... then upload... its a few less steps..im not knocking paint.. if its needs editing definately paint can help here... but for a quick ss of anything... and also just a portion of the screen i think snip is quicker and easier... the other thing to note is if it needs edited you can open it in paint







i like you used to always use that same method... but since i found snip i see no reason... theres also less chance of screwing up snip for less experienced windows users.. you click it drag it save it... no accidental cropping issues or resizing the area... as if you crop sometimes it save it as the whole image with white where you cropped if you dont extrude... but like you said to each their own... i still use that method for full screen programs that dont have ss support or things where snip doesnt work...but yeah it only does squares... one thing that snip does have is highlighter and pen so you can add little things to it there as well... it really depends on what you need to do i guess...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> on that cooler 300mhz more would be the average limit for old chips. 400mhz for the good old chips.
> 
> so i am pretty sure you can do better with pointers from the regulars. be it additional cooling(+vrms or + rear socket) and/or Better tweaking
> 
> Vboost and air coolers tend not to get along all that well in proximity to thermal limits.
> 
> also you need to find out the batch number of the new chip if it is less than 1429 than no. no point to pay 50$ to end up in the same place +100-100mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The D14 has a reputation for being very quiet anyway, and you have LNA on too? You can lower the center fan so it blows some air at the VRMs and maybe the socket too.
> 
> Can you mount a case fan in the top front area of your case in the optical drive bay? That would get cool air going where it is needed.
> 
> I never had any luck with very high LLC as all it did was add heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I decide on any purchase I suppose I'll screenshot my settings in my bios if you guys want to help fine tune it and see what I can get out of it. I ordered fans like yesterday to replace a few antec ones that was making ticking noises so I will have one to put at the 5.25 bays soon, thanks for the tip. The middle 140mm is already lowered as much as it can.
> 
> *Edit: Screenies*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Disable both spectrums,

take NB and CPU/NB off auto and give them more voltage

drop your CPU LLC to High and up your V for to about 1.45v

last picture. enabled the disabled thing and disable all the enabled and auto things (for now at-least)

Disable SVM unless you run Virtual machines on your computer.

10 runs of IBT avx on Very high with HWinfo64 in screen shot please.


----------



## xLPGx

IBT AVX Very High on settings above with the changes mentioned by Flailschlamp.
Sure enough toasty, but CPU fans are only at 950 RPM.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX Very High on settings above with the changes mentioned by Flailschlamp.
> Sure enough toasty, but CPU fans are only at 950 RPM.


ya, you need to speed them fans up if you want a faster speed.

due to the newer chips wanting more amps than older chips they take less voltage.. heat output while overclock can be the same if not more.

a new chip won't change much if anything


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Somethings not happy, the combined test is a bit low. Did you use the hot fixes for Win7


No hot fixes


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> No hot fixes


if you arent running the hotfixes for windows 7 you likely have cores parked... meaning they arent being used for anything.... get those hotfixes


----------



## Mega Man

Afaik now they are included now with windows update


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Afaik now they are included now with windows update


i reinstalled windows on a freinds pc and did all updates about 5 months ago and they werent...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX Very High on settings above with the changes mentioned by Flailschlamp.
> Sure enough toasty, but CPU fans are only at 950 RPM.


Crikey! My fans won't even idle down that low. If you are that concerned about running dead silent then you can't expect faster clocks.


----------



## Kalistoval

No I don't have cores park I use the core unpack program. I don't have the windows hotfix I will try them later


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> No I don't have cores park I use the core unpack program. I don't have the windows hotfix I will try them later


from what ive read they also allow windows to schedule the core usage better.. not sure though


----------



## Kalistoval

Are those updates that important enough to effect firestrike. What should I expect with my setup.?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Are those updates that important enough to effect firestrike. What should I expect with my setup.?


I'd think around 11k with tess turned off.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I am assuming that everyone else disables tess?. I want to fully test my rig now that I have a decent psu and combination of components.


----------



## mus1mus

Normal FS?

That is kinda low on the Graphics Score. Push that Power Limit Up even if you don't OC


----------



## Kalistoval

In Crimson I up the voltage to +50mv the max without overclocking. I must be doing somthing wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

Power Limit. Not Voltage.


----------



## Kalistoval

Show me


----------



## SuperZan




----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*


To max?.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> To max?.


yep the power limit only allows it to use more power if it needs too... not more voltage just higher tdp :0


----------



## Kalistoval

Does crimson do this too or just msi afterburner?. I installed it and apparently it was already at max. I must have misread it in crimson.


----------



## SuperZan

I've very little experience using the Overdrive feature. Provided that it's functional, I haven't got any experience or information indicating that the Power Limit setting wouldn't work. I know that Overdrive and Afterburner don't always get on but if you want as much certainty as software allows, you could use Afterburner or Trixx to verify that Overdrive has correctly altered the setting.


----------



## xLPGx

Things to do tomorrow:
1. Go get my fans
2. Replace stock fans on D14 with my NF-F12s
3. Install new fans in front where the f12s were and one at the 5.25 bay

Hopefully we'll see some better results.

I might if I bother actually take out my D14 and reinstall it, but before putting it back in throw in my small fan (40 or 50mm) at the VRMs while the area is clear.


----------



## Johan45

@Kalistoval Yes they make a difference. I found that was one place I was going wrong during benching.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Kalistoval Yes they make a difference. I found that was one place I was going wrong during benching.


Okay so im going to try out the hotfix's but I suspect that my card is just a weak asus card. I dont see to many with this card and I noticed Asus now sells the strix version, however I dont know and have not compared the differences yet. I might just get 2 strix 390's or fury strix. I would like some input.


----------



## Johan45

Does the card do what you need ? If so then just be happy and use it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i keep trying to ignore your posts, but i cant. so i will give you some friendly advice...


Friendly, from you? This ought to be good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> kya doesnt need it, he has proven himself time and time and time again, like he brings up postal - or two cables, or shilka. those are guys that have the rep around here to just say it and it is enough, maybe not enough for you but that is your problem, he is and has a rep that has been well established,
> 
> when he speaks you should listen, he is right 99.9 % of the time


The ad hominem fallacy. Fascinating.









It doesn't matter if Jesus can walk on water. If he calls someone out with no evidence he needs to either produce it or retract the call out.

Citing reps doesn't count and is really cheesy. The Stilt has a lot fewer reps than Shilka and I consider his posts far more evidentiary.


----------



## Johan45

Why don't you guys continue via PM. ??


----------



## superstition222

There's nothing to continue. The guy claimed I'm "wrong a lot" and refused to provide even the smallest shred of evidence to support his call out. It ends with one of three things:

1) a retraction
2) evidence
3) him ignoring me

Irrelevant posts like Mega's about it are going to be ignored from this point, at least by me.


----------



## mus1mus

But you still didn't do it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Kalistoval Yes they make a difference. I found that was one place I was going wrong during benching.


Installed hot fixes from the op,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Kalistoval Yes they make a difference. I found that was one place I was going wrong during benching.
> 
> 
> 
> Installed hot fixes from the op,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Well something isn't happy. I have had similar results and it's jus instability. Add some CPU_NB volts . Maybe core volts. I ahve seen the FX perform poorly with low voltage to CPU


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Kalistoval Yes they make a difference. I found that was one place I was going wrong during benching.
> 
> 
> 
> Installed hot fixes from the op,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well something isn't happy. I have had similar results and it's jus instability. Add some CPU_NB volts . Maybe core volts. I ahve seen the FX perform poorly with low voltage to CPU
Click to expand...

32gb of unstable ram?


----------



## Kalistoval

Its a big jump from what I had like a week ago, it was at 7000 then 8000 and now 9000 with the major change being the psu. Since I was running a way cheaper psu, I did run prime on it for 24hrs now I am wondering if perhaps I am giving it to much voltage. My vcore is like 1.57 ish under 100% load and cpu/nb is like 1.225v or so. I will recheck later.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 32gb of unstable ram?


LOl just read that it would be halarious if it was these stick , maybe only 6 months old max I will test them agin.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 32gb of unstable ram?
> 
> 
> 
> LOl just read that it would be halarious if it was these stick , maybe only 6 months old max I will test them agin.
Click to expand...

I cant imagine running 32gb of ram at 2400mhz with less than 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb on my CHV-Z but everyone's situation is different


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I cant imagine running 32gb of ram at 2400mhz with less than 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb on my CHV-Z but everyone's situation is different


Im only running them at 1600 CL 9, I am looking to snag a crosshair. I saw a post on craigslist with one but he's asking $190 for the Formula Z.
For me it wouldnt be much of a deal since I already have a sabertooth.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I cant imagine running 32gb of ram at 2400mhz with less than 1.4 volts to the cpu/nb on my CHV-Z but everyone's situation is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only running them at 1600 CL 9, I am looking to snag a crosshair. I saw a post on craigslist with one but he's asking $190 for the Formula Z.
> For me it wouldnt be much of a deal since I already have a sabertooth.
Click to expand...

You're probably fine then, and yeah thats too much for a used chvz


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You're probably fine then, and yeah thats too much for a used chvz


I think around $120-$130 is reasonable.


----------



## Johan45

I'd still hit the CPU-nb with more voltage. That's a shett ton of ram


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Still seems a touch low on the combined.

do 5 runs, how much is the difference between your lowest combined and highest combined and then what is the average.

I think Johan45 is on teh right track for this, if CPU/nb voltage is needed the variance will show you.


----------



## Kalistoval

Will do guys thanx


----------



## neokosmitis

greetins guyz and welcome









my spec are
amd 8320 [email protected]
12gb dd3 1600mhz (xmp profile)
Asus Sabertooth 990Fx R2.0
Sapphire VGA R9 380v2 Nitro Dual OC 4GB
Chieftec APS-550S-550w
Corsair H80 Cpu Cooler
win 7 64bit

so my problem is that even in stock voltages-multiplier
with close all power savings etc like c1,apm,turbo mode etc..
i have dropping aobut 30-40mhz...
either in idle or full load...
is it normal or what?

My current o.c. settings are
Cpu LLC : Ultra
NB LLC : High
Cpu current cap : 130%
Dram: 130%
Cpu Multiplier : 20x
Bus Speed: 200mhz
Ht link/NB Freq : Auto
Cool&Quiet : Disable
C1E : Disable
SVM : Disable
Core C6 State : Disable
HPC mode : Enable
Cpu Cpectrum : Disable
Vcore :1.32V
Max Temp Cpu : 62 Celcius
Max Temp Vcore1 : 58 Celcius

check and this video its from mine pc...





if you could help me!
Sincerely,
Dimitris


----------



## Mega Man

China blocks youtube, so I can't view your video, but I can tell you 40mghz is ok (2 fsb) your fsb will fluctuate.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> China blocks youtube, so I can't view your video, but I can tell you 40mghz is ok (2 fsb) your fsb will fluctuate.


What he said ^

fsb will fluctuate a small amount in daily use (I'm running 4716Mhz atm).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What he said ^
> 
> fsb will fluctuate a small amount in daily use (I'm running 4716Mhz atm).


4816 mhz here with 200 fsb...
Edit: doing some math I realize it actually sets it to 200.7 which is 4816...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

yup perfectly normal.. as long as your overclock is stable and not undervolted it will not cause any issue at all


----------



## neokosmitis

so is it normal having 30mhz drops?
it has to do about part of cpus?cauze other guyz doesnt have 30mhz drop but have stable mhz..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> so is it normal having 30mhz drops?
> it has to do about part of cpus?cauze other guyz doesnt have 30mhz drop but have stable mhz..


Depends on if said monitoring will actually capture it

also there is software rounding coming to play.

also the setting on which the monitoring program also has an effect.

you can make HWinfo read a static FSB once it launches and it won't change ( this isn't helpful so i don't understand why anyone would want to do this outside of human anal retentiveness)

any chip that has any kind of turbo function is designed to be variable (ever wonder why you have access to change Volts and Watts but not Amps?, one value must remain variable to deal with the sheer physics of electrical power transmission.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depends on if said monitoring will actually capture it
> 
> also there is software rounding coming to play.
> 
> also the setting on which the monitoring program also has an effect.
> 
> you can make HWinfo read a static FSB once it launches and it won't change ( this isn't helpful so i don't understand why anyone would want to do this outside of human anal retentiveness)
> 
> any chip that has any kind of turbo function is designed to be variable (ever wonder why you have access to change Volts and Watts but not Amps?, one value must remain variable to deal with the sheer physics of electrical power transmission.


as i said probably my english isnt the best (i have lower) so my vocabulary hasnt variety of words








i didnt get get 2 last paragraphs..
u mean that it depends on with which programm use to see values?
can u explain it more simple?








i mentioned about frequency of cpu not fsb.
for example from 3.514ghz drops to 3.486ghz..
is this normal?

again i apologise for my english!
but i dot wanna have doubts of throttling!
P.s. prime95 on small fft and large about 8 hours each one,passes with no errors etc


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depends on if said monitoring will actually capture it
> 
> also there is software rounding coming to play.
> 
> also the setting on which the monitoring program also has an effect.
> 
> you can make HWinfo read a static FSB once it launches and it won't change ( this isn't helpful so i don't understand why anyone would want to do this outside of human anal retentiveness)
> 
> any chip that has any kind of turbo function is designed to be variable (ever wonder why you have access to change Volts and Watts but not Amps?, one value must remain variable to deal with the sheer physics of electrical power transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> as i said probably my english isnt the best (i have lower) so my vocabulary hasnt variety of words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt get get 2 last paragraphs..
> u mean that it depends on with which programm use to see values?
> can u explain it more simple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mentioned about frequency of cpu not fsb.
> for example from 3.514ghz drops to 3.486ghz..
> is this normal?
> 
> again i apologise for my english!
> but i dot wanna have doubts of throttling!
> P.s. prime95 on small fft and large about 8 hours each one,passes with no errors etc
Click to expand...

It's normal, don't worry about it


----------



## neokosmitis

@Stg Bilko ok dude ty! last question.then why other guyz has exactly stable frequency? or its fake?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> @Stg Bilko ok dude ty! last question.then why other guyz has exactly stable frequency? or its fake?


It's random, some days I'll be stuck at 200.1Mhz fsb and others it will move around a little to 199-202Mhz

doesn't really matter tbh


----------



## Kalistoval

1.54v cpu 1.4v cpu/nb 1.575v dram


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's random, some days I'll be stuck at 200.1Mhz fsb and others it will move around a little to 199-202Mhz
> 
> doesn't really matter tbh


ok dude rly appreciate,i will post in a while screenshot of my 7hour running prime with hwmonitor plus hwinfo to
see if i am ok


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> @Stg Bilko ok dude ty! last question.then why other guyz has exactly stable frequency? or its fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's random, some days I'll be stuck at 200.1Mhz fsb and others it will move around a little to 199-202Mhz
> 
> doesn't really matter tbh
Click to expand...

the days it goes to 202 5 more mhz! woot! thats the difference of running mine sweeper! how can you not be happy with that!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> @Stg Bilko ok dude ty! last question.then why other guyz has exactly stable frequency? or its fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's random, some days I'll be stuck at 200.1Mhz fsb and others it will move around a little to 199-202Mhz
> 
> doesn't really matter tbh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the days it goes to 202 5 more mhz! woot! thats the difference of running mine sweeper! how can you not be happy with that!
Click to expand...

Because I play Solitaire duh.....

Minesweeper is for plebs


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Because I play Solitaire duh.....
> 
> *Minesweeper is for plebs*


reported!!

Nah not really my fav hurricane saying


----------



## neokosmitis

here we are...
prime in large fft
as u can see hw monitor says that minimum frequency was 4.265 but hwinfo says was 4.283..which of one are real?








or it doesnt matter if it was 4.265 or 4.283 while i dont have throttling?
vcore has reached 71 Celcius but i will place 8cm fan to low his temp..

http://i.imgur.com/Cry8vZJ.png

how do u see? i am good? do i have trottling?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Depends on if said monitoring will actually capture it
> 
> also there is software rounding coming to play.
> 
> also the setting on which the monitoring program also has an effect.
> 
> you can make HWinfo read a static FSB once it launches and it won't change ( this isn't helpful so i don't understand why anyone would want to do this outside of human anal retentiveness)
> 
> any chip that has any kind of turbo function is designed to be variable (ever wonder why you have access to change Volts and Watts but not Amps?, one value must remain variable to deal with the sheer physics of electrical power transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> as i said probably my english isnt the best (i have lower) so my vocabulary hasnt variety of words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt get get 2 last paragraphs..
> u mean that it depends on with which programm use to see values?
> can u explain it more simple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mentioned about frequency of cpu not fsb.
> for example from 3.514ghz drops to 3.486ghz..
> is this normal?
> 
> again i apologise for my english!
> but i dot wanna have doubts of throttling!
> P.s. prime95 on small fft and large about 8 hours each one,passes with no errors etc
Click to expand...





i'm not sure i can explain it without confusing you further as i touched on some fairly complicated aspects

the high lighted pictures above show (in english) the options for Sensor polling within the application.

It deals with how the application reads the information. as with all software it is based on how approximate the information can get with the sensors


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 1.54v cpu 1.4v cpu/nb 1.575v dram


That looks a bit better, now you have to kick that card in the nuts


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That looks a bit better, now you have to kick that card in the nuts


I think the card is a lemon. what should I do buy a r9 390 strix to crossfire, or a single fury (non x).?


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure i can explain it without confusing you further as i touched on some fairly complicated aspects
> 
> the high lighted pictures above show (in english) the options for Sensor polling within the application.
> 
> It deals with how the application reads the information. as with all software it is based on how approximate the information can get with the sensors


so each programm has own ''speed'' of reading sensons/information,am i right?

but as u see my results from prime after 7hours,is there any throttling while i have drop 30-40 mhz?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That looks a bit better, now you have to kick that card in the nuts
> 
> 
> 
> I think the card is a lemon. what should I do buy a r9 390 strix to crossfire, or a single fury (non x).?
Click to expand...

What clocks are you hitting?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What clocks are you hitting?


On cpu
5ghz 1.54v Ultra LLC

2600 Cpu/Nb 1.4v high LLC

2600HT default

1600Mhz 1.575v
9-9-9-24-33-1T

Gpu all Factory Stock
with +50% power limit, Have a nzxt x41 Kraken with the push pull.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What clocks are you hitting?
> 
> 
> 
> On cpu
> 5ghz 1.54v Ultra LLC
> 
> 2600 Cpu/Nb 1.4v high LLC
> 
> 2600HT default
> 
> 1600Mhz 1.575v
> 9-9-9-24-33-1T
> 
> Gpu all Factory Stock
> with +50% power limit, Have a nzxt x41 Kraken with the push pull.
Click to expand...

maybe I should rephrase: What clocks are you hitting on the GPU?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> maybe I should rephrase: What clocks are you hitting on the GPU?


Gonna re-run in a bit.


----------



## Johan45

I thought those cars were close to 1K core on stock. Maybe they just tweaked them too high? They're really only a 290 aren't they? Better power usage etc...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I thought those cars were close to 1K core on stock. Maybe they just tweaked them too high? They're really only a 290 aren't they? Better power usage etc...


Stock clocks for a "reference" R9 390 is 1000/1500 and the 390x is 1050/1500 and every AIB out there is either at or above those speeds.

The Firestrike score looks about right for a stock clocked 390.


----------



## Kalistoval

So should I crossfire the 390 or just buy a fury?. Does a fury beat 2 390's?. and do I have enough power for crossfire?.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So should I crossfire the 390 or just buy a fury?. Does a fury beat 2 390's?. and do I have enough power for crossfire?.


Since you already have a 390, adding another one is an option over the Fury.

But yes, you won't have enough Power for 2 390s + and FX at 5.0. Boarder line for an FX + Fury too.

*
I would of try to clock that 390 first*. A Fury is not that far from the 390. I swore I can dial in clocks to match some averagely clocked 980s with my 290. So try that first.


----------



## Kalistoval

I can upgrade to at 1000w+ psu, what set up would give the best performance 2 390s or a fury?. Around how much juice would I need for either configuration?.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I can upgrade to at 1000w+ psu, what set up would give the best performance 2 390s or a fury?. Around how much juice would I need for either configuration?.


1000W may not be even enough when you consider 2 - 390s + your FX.

2 - 390s will win in Benches and Games that support Crossfire --by a lot!. But a single one, like I said is not that far from a FURY. Especially when you OC the card.

see above bold items.









So gauge the cost of the upgrade.

Will a 1000 PSU + Fury be more or less than another 390 + 1200 PSU?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I can upgrade to at 1000w+ psu, what set up would give the best performance 2 390s or a fury?. Around how much juice would I need for either configuration?.


Is the monitor in your sig correct?

if so then one 390 is already overkill for it


----------



## Kalistoval

No I have 2 1080x1920 42" connected to it







60hz each not exactly gaming pannels.


----------



## hurricane28

Sgt is right, although i do not believe in "overkill" in general but in your case that might apply.
If i were you i would spend the money on buying a nice gaming monitor instead of another GPU which you don't need IMO.

I can highly recommend the Asus VG248QE because its one of the fastest and yet still affordable gaming monitor out there. I own it as well and its still going strong after several years of every day usage.
The difference between an regular monitor and gaming monitor is night and day to be honest. I switched from an 60 Hz panel to an 144 Hz panel and the difference is dramatic when gaming.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> so each programm has own ''speed'' of reading sensons/information,am i right?
> 
> but as u see my results from prime after 7hours,is there any throttling while i have drop 30-40 mhz?


yes the program reads the sensors at the rate you set (called polling)....and no 30 to 40 mhz drop is called fluctuation....if you were throttling you would see large drops to usually 1400mhz or so


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sgt is right, although i do not believe in "overkill" in general but in your case that might apply.
> If i were you i would spend the money on buying a nice gaming monitor instead of another GPU which you don't need IMO.
> 
> I can highly recommend the Asus VG248QE because its one of the fastest and yet still affordable gaming monitor out there. I own it as well and its still going strong after several years of every day usage.
> The difference between an regular monitor and gaming monitor is night and day to be honest. I switched from an 60 Hz panel to an 144 Hz panel and the difference is dramatic when gaming.


That is very dependant on the person using it, I've used 1080p 60-144hz, 1440p 60-144hz and 4k 60hz and tbh I prefer 4k @ 60hz.

and the Asus one isn't that cheap really, AOC, BenQ and Acer all have newer and better 1080p 144hz monitors on the market but if you want my personal recommendation take a look at the Nixeus VUE-24, it's a 24" 1080p, 1ms, 144hz Freesync monitor and it's great, I spent 3 weeks using my wife's while I was in Denmark, very good monitor for it's price


----------



## mfknjadagr8

speaking of monitors... tax time is here and im thinking of getting a decent sized 1440p or 4k monitor... probably 60 hz but 144hz (1440p obviously) maybe if the price is right... any recommendations running two 290s? id rather not go freesync if i can help it just in case the "open ness" of it isnt as open as we are lead to believe you never know next few years might have an intel build too ya know







27 - 32 inch is prefered but larger is an option if the price is right


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is very dependant on the person using it, I've used 1080p 60-144hz, 1440p 60-144hz and 4k 60hz and tbh I prefer 4k @ 60hz.


Here here. I have seen the light and it was in 4k resolution. I can't go back. I'm quite keen on the potential for 100+ Hz 4k but that will probably cost a firstborn for a bit before it becomes affordable.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yes the program reads the sensors at the rate you set (called polling)....and no 30 to 40 mhz drop is called fluctuation....if you were throttling you would see large drops to usually 1400mhz or so


ty a lot dude rly


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Here here. I have seen the light and it was in 4k resolution. I can't go back. I'm quite keen on the potential for 100+ Hz 4k but that will probably cost a firstborn for a bit before it becomes affordable.


So the Fury and FuryX driving the thing maxed out?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So the Fury and FuryX driving the thing maxed out?


Not yet, but working on it. 37k graphics in FS is getting close to the Titan X's which tend to score better looking at FS and HWBOT http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7497493 . 42k graphics in 3dm11 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10910566 which is the third or fourth highest I've seen on HWBOT for Fury X crossfire on just the graphics portion, and they're all using two X's, not Fury X / Fury.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Very tempted to get a gigabyte 990fx gaming and a 8 core....Just have to see some reviews in the board


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Very tempted to get a gigabyte 990fx gaming and a 8 core....Just have to see some reviews in the board




for those of us that use metric it's 101c

http://techreport.com/review/29691/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-reviewed


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Not yet, but working on it. 37k graphics in FS is getting close to the Titan X's which tend to score better looking at FS and HWBOT http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7497493 . 42k graphics in 3dm11 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10910566 which is the third or fourth highest I've seen on HWBOT for Fury X crossfire on just the graphics portion, and they're all using two X's, not Fury X / Fury.


Looking nice.

And your FX HWBOT Prime?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looking nice.
> 
> And your FX HWBOT Prime?


7k should be broken at the weekend, I've been working double shifts this week as lab techs have been dropping like flies to the flu .


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So should I crossfire the 390 or just buy a fury?. Does a fury beat 2 390's?. and do I have enough power for crossfire?.


why? no and no?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure i can explain it without confusing you further as i touched on some fairly complicated aspects
> 
> the high lighted pictures above show (in english) the options for Sensor polling within the application.
> 
> It deals with how the application reads the information. as with all software it is based on how approximate the information can get with the sensors
> 
> 
> 
> so each programm has own ''speed'' of reading sensons/information,am i right?
> 
> but as u see my results from prime after 7hours,is there any throttling while i have drop 30-40 mhz?
Click to expand...

its a little more complicated than Speed, but speed does have a small impact on it

throttling will not happen in the FSB/bclk range.

your multipliers will go down so instead of being at 18.5x it will be at 13x your base bus clock will remain consistent (within the variance we have mentioned) this is what happens if the CPU throttle its self.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 7k should be broken at the weekend, I've been working double shifts this week as lab techs have been dropping like flies to the flu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice.

What's the daily clock you achieve on that 8320?

We are dominating each of the stages but I see some people still doing subs for their team. A 7K HWBOT Prime will give us enough padding on that stage.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> What's the daily clock you achieve on that 8320?
> 
> We are dominating each of the stages but I see some people still doing subs for their team. A 7K HWBOT Prime will give us enough padding on that stage.


It should definitely be doable, with just a few tweaks it's hitting 5.2. Daily, it runs 4.8 since it's just got an AIO at the moment.


----------



## Mega Man

As to monitors, I hear great things about the Wasabi mango monitors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure i can explain it without confusing you further as i touched on some fairly complicated aspects
> 
> the high lighted pictures above show (in english) the options for Sensor polling within the application.
> 
> It deals with how the application reads the information. as with all software it is based on how approximate the information can get with the sensors
> 
> 
> 
> so each programm has own ''speed'' of reading sensons/information,am i right?
> 
> but as u see my results from prime after 7hours,is there any throttling while i have drop 30-40 mhz?
Click to expand...

To understand cpu clock speeds are the multiplier multiplied by fsb.

Let's say 4ghz=20 (multi)×200 (fsb)

You can see however if your fsb dropped to 198 it would look like this 3960mghz=20x198.

I hope this helps as to why I mentioned fsb. The fsb will fluctuate a bit


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> for those of us that use metric it's 101c
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/29691/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-reviewed


Crikey! That is with an 8370 @ 4 ghz!

Is that pic taken with one of those $14,000 IR cameras?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Guys im having a crappy issue with my second 290 maybe one of you hawaii guys can help maybe?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/41760_30#post_24882252


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> for those of us that use metric it's 101c
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/29691/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-reviewed
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey! That is with an 8370 @ 4 ghz!
> 
> Is that pic taken with one of those $14,000 IR cameras?
Click to expand...

Very similar to the one we have at work I would think. It has the same crosshair feature

EDIT: It may not be as hot as indicated, you have to be very careful about misreads on reflective surfaces. If the crosshair was directly on the shiny top of a solid cap, it may produce an abnormally high temperature reading. Hard to know without some kind of secondary temp monitor.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Very tempted to get a gigabyte 990fx gaming and a 8 core....Just have to see some reviews in the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those of us that use metric it's 101c
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/29691/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-reviewed
Click to expand...

Good God man.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Very tempted to get a gigabyte 990fx gaming and a 8 core....Just have to see some reviews in the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those of us that use metric it's 101c
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/29691/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-reviewed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good God man.
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to believe that the reflective surface of the capacitor caused it to have a mis-read , but i reserve the right to be mistaken


----------



## Mega Man

I missed lime 5 posts lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> for those of us that use metric it's 101c
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/29691/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-reviewed
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey! That is with an 8370 @ 4 ghz!
> 
> Is that pic taken with one of those $14,000 IR cameras?
Click to expand...

That is an ir camera ( just to make the point, they are far more accurate then ir thermometers and they can actually tell you the temp of anything in the pc, they are pretty cool, I want one, but not the $14000 ones, I am ok with a cheaper one (3-5k))

However orkin could be right

In other news I keep finding new and exciting ways the "new and improved ocn" sucks


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> As to monitors, I hear great things about the Wasabi mango monitors
> To understand cpu clock speeds are the multiplier multiplied by fsb.
> 
> Let's say 4ghz=20 (multi)×200 (fsb)
> 
> You can see however if your fsb dropped to 198 it would look like this 3960mghz=20x198.
> 
> I hope this helps as to why I mentioned fsb. The fsb will fluctuate a bit


so is it anything i can do in order to avoid fluctuate fsb? or it is normal?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is very dependant on the person using it, I've used 1080p 60-144hz, 1440p 60-144hz and 4k 60hz and tbh I prefer 4k @ 60hz.
> 
> and the Asus one isn't that cheap really, AOC, BenQ and Acer all have newer and better 1080p 144hz monitors on the market but if you want my personal recommendation take a look at the Nixeus VUE-24, it's a 24" 1080p, 1ms, 144hz Freesync monitor and it's great, I spent 3 weeks using my wife's while I was in Denmark, very good monitor for it's price


I agree, it differs from person to person because we don't have the same eyes or see with the same sharpness.

I do see the difference between 60 and 120 Hz , games are more smooth and especially when i play FPS games that require high refresh rate monitors, the difference is night and day.

Oh, i didn't know that there are so much gaming monitors. 4K gaming is out of reach for me because my GPU simply wouldn't allow it lol

I bought my Asus monitor because it was the best gaming monitor at that time with the best reviews. Its not the best when it comes to colors but its okay, besides, your eyes get used to a monitor just like your ears get used to an certain headphone.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> As to monitors, I hear great things about the Wasabi mango monitors
> To understand cpu clock speeds are the multiplier multiplied by fsb.
> 
> Let's say 4ghz=20 (multi)×200 (fsb)
> 
> You can see however if your fsb dropped to 198 it would look like this 3960mghz=20x198.
> 
> I hope this helps as to why I mentioned fsb. The fsb will fluctuate a bit
> 
> 
> 
> so is it anything i can do in order to avoid fluctuate fsb? or it is normal?
Click to expand...

normal and nothing you can do to fix it, you can increase a voltage, but i wont mention which one, because it only really helps which HIGH overclocks and wont help in your situation, they still fluctuate

with HIGH overclocks it will fluctuate more, when that happens you can add some voltage to help to level it off, but not eliminate it


----------



## Ashura

Would like to get a new board for the rig in the sig.
Current one's dying.

M5a99x Evo r2 vs M5a99fx pro r2 vs 990fxa ud3 r5 vs msi 990fxa gaming.

99x is a bit cheaper than the others.

Which one would you guys suggest?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> Very tempted to get a gigabyte 990fx gaming and a 8 core....Just have to see some reviews in the board


I have that board and i am very happy with it.

My previous board was an Asus Sabertooth but i prefer this one over the Sabertooth any day to be honest.

The audio is very good an it delivers clear sound. I do like the aesthetics of the board and the layout and locations of certain connectors is very good.

The vrm's are good and you can clock the FX 8350 to 4.8 GHz with ease, depending on the chip of course (some need more voltage than others)

I do like that they offer an M.2 slot with 20 Gb/s. I connected an Samsung 950 Pro on it and the speed is incredible, there is a noticeable difference between my 850 Pro SSD and the 950 Pro.
Every program loads just instantaneously, there is almost no delay and games also start a lot faster.

The difference between the Sabertooth and the gaming G1 board is that the Sabertooth is an overclocking board and the gaming board is an productivity and gaming board that offers better audio and much better aesthetics, but that is rather personal.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> normal and nothing you can do to fix it, you can increase a voltage, but i wont mention which one, because it only really helps which HIGH overclocks and wont help in your situation, they still fluctuate
> 
> with HIGH overclocks it will fluctuate more, when that happens you can add some voltage to help to level it off, but not eliminate it


ok dude ty a lot


----------



## Bkpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Would like to get a new board for the rig in the sig.
> Current one's dying.
> 
> M5a99x Evo r2 vs M5a99fx pro r2 vs 990fxa ud3 r5 vs msi 990fxa gaming.
> 
> 99x is a bit cheaper than the others.
> 
> Which one would you guys suggest?


I've got the EVO, unless you need SLI or crossfire it's basically exactly the same as the 99fx pro. So far been really good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Would like to get a new board for the rig in the sig.
> Current one's dying.
> 
> M5a99x Evo r2 vs M5a99fx pro r2 vs 990fxa ud3 r5 vs msi 990fxa gaming.
> 
> 99x is a bit cheaper than the others.
> 
> Which one would you guys suggest?


I have my second example of an MSI 990 Gaming and am currently playing with a fairly early 1055T with tons of hours of use on it. Seems like it will top out at around 4.2ghz with that chip, but I've only put about 45 minutes into it so far.

In my opinion, the onboard sound and NIC is probably better on the 990 Gaming than the others but if you are running long duration 100% loads such as folding or encoding, you may be better off with one of the other boards.

What batch number is your chip, what is your clockspeed goal and what do you do with your rig?


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> I've got the EVO, unless you need SLI or crossfire it's basically exactly the same as the 99fx pro. So far been really good.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have my second example of an MSI 990 Gaming and am currently playing with a fairly early 1055T with tons of hours of use on it. Seems like it will top out at around 4.2ghz with that chip, but I've only put about 45 minutes into it so far.
> 
> In my opinion, the onboard sound and NIC is probably better on the 990 Gaming than the others but if you are running long duration 100% loads such as folding or encoding, you may be better off with one of the other boards.
> 
> What batch number is your chip, what is your clockspeed goal and what do you do with your rig?


I read your thread/review of the 990fxa gaming. I liked the board but II'm afraid of its vrms









One thing I'll add is that it seems it took you a lot of vcore for 4.4ghz in the review , how much voltage you'd need for 4.5-4.7? any idea?

Currently I'm at [email protected] It takes 3 more steps of vcore for 4.6. If I can get 4.6ghz then great, but I'd be happy with 4.5.
Basically, I don't think I would push it more than 1.42V. (High ambients )

Its a work pc for 3d work & stuff + some gaming.
Batch no I believe is 1247.


----------



## miklkit

Your 8350 is close to the batch number of mine and looks to perform about the same. Go for 4.6 and work on case air flow. I managed 4.8 with mine but most of the time it was at 4.7 and it was case air flow that let the cooler breathe. More air = less heat.


----------



## Alastair

So guys. I just recieved my Lamptron FC5V2 an controller. And I have decided to put the sensors to good use. The thing is I would like you guys to advise me on how best to use these in the most effective/accurate way possible.

I am trying to get a way to accurately monitor VRM temps actively without having to pop the case open and use my laser thermometer gun.

So I have my first temp sensor placed in between chokes 4 and 5 from the top. I wasn't sure if 1 and 2 or 7 and 8 are the memory phases so I stuck the sensor in between 4 and 5. Do you think this would give me a reliable read out for VRM temps? Since the motherboard is already installed and the loop plumbed it is very difficult to try and get the sensor under the heatsink at the actual VRM area. But I THINK I have found a spot where I can put it if you think sticking it there would be better.


Then I plan to put a sensor on the back of the board. Near the Digi+ chips on the back. Once again do you think I should try get under the heatsink. It would land the sensor in free air between two of the Digi+ chips without actual contact though.
So like this?


Or do you think lodging it between the fins of the heatsinks I have placed there be a more effective/accurate way of measuring the temps?

Like this.


The FC5V2 also has the added advantage of being a fan controller to my 15 fans.







I guess it was time to give the strained built-in controller of my Phantom 820 a break.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> I've got the EVO, unless you need SLI or crossfire it's basically exactly the same as the 99fx pro. So far been really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have my second example of an MSI 990 Gaming and am currently playing with a fairly early 1055T with tons of hours of use on it. Seems like it will top out at around 4.2ghz with that chip, but I've only put about 45 minutes into it so far.
> 
> In my opinion, the onboard sound and NIC is probably better on the 990 Gaming than the others but if you are running long duration 100% loads such as folding or encoding, you may be better off with one of the other boards.
> 
> What batch number is your chip, what is your clockspeed goal and what do you do with your rig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your thread/review of the 990fxa gaming. I liked the board but II'm afraid of its vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I'll add is that it seems it took you a lot of vcore for 4.4ghz in the review , how much voltage you'd need for 4.5-4.7? any idea?
> 
> Currently I'm at [email protected] It takes 3 more steps of vcore for 4.6. If I can get 4.6ghz then great, but I'd be happy with 4.5.
> Basically, I don't think I would push it more than 1.42V. (High ambients )
> 
> Its a work pc for 3d work & stuff + some gaming.
> Batch no I believe is 1247.
Click to expand...

I was overvolting on purpose, trying to put to rest any fears of the VRM's being a problem. Depending on how big of a hurry you are, I could try lower clocks and voltages with my 1235 FX 8350 and see where it lands.


----------



## yoel83

hi guys,i got fx8320e,is this a wrong forum?.

please help,any answer is appreciated.
i got this fx8320e recently,and i've tried to oc'd it,only got 4.0,unstable,i guess...i got random freezes..my question is,why is that?,and how is the correct process to oc this cpu?..i'd like a mild oc on stock vcore,i mean.and what's the max clockspeed can i get with stock voltage?. thank you


----------



## bigdayve

Hi I just joined the club. I am picking up an 8320e from Microcenter. It's only $100 (maybe only in Kansas City) and there is a $5 off coupon on purchases over $30 here. I think I'm getting a great deal on this chip!

I plan to overclock it. Can someone link me a good guide overclocking this chip? It seems the basics are upping the cpu multiplier and then NB when that's maxed out. Is disabling 2-4 cores a good idea to shoot for higher clock speed or power and heat savings?

Thanks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoel83*
> 
> hi guys,i got fx8320e,is this a wrong forum?.
> 
> please help,any answer is appreciated.
> i got this fx8320e recently,and i've tried to oc'd it,only got 4.0,unstable,i guess...i got random freezes..my question is,why is that?,and how is the correct process to oc this cpu?..i'd like a mild oc on stock vcore,i mean.and what's the max clockspeed can i get with stock voltage?. thank you


fill out the rig builder so we can see the rest of your rig and let's see if we can help you.

@bigdayve most of the guides out there are quite old. But most of the boys in here can have you a hand.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hi I just joined the club. I am picking up an 8320e from Microcenter. It's only $100 (maybe only in Kansas City) and there is a $5 off coupon on purchases over $30 here. I think I'm getting a great deal on this chip!
> 
> I plan to overclock it. Can someone link me a good guide overclocking this chip? It seems the basics are upping the cpu multiplier and then NB when that's maxed out. Is disabling 2-4 cores a good idea to shoot for higher clock speed or power and heat savings?
> 
> Thanks


We can try and help you out. But looking at your rig a few things sand out for me. Firstly what PSU do you have. All you have listed is "450w gold". Secondly a Hyper 212 EVO these days is good for abouts 4.4-4.6. You won't get much higher than that. Especially when pushing the E chips and their amperage goes up.

As for disabling cores. You won't get a much higher overclock by disabling cores. Maybe 100MHz to 200MHz. Dunno if that's worth it to you. But if you are into disabling cores why did you by an 8 core in the first place? See where I'm going. I think just leave her in native 8 core form.

As for power savings. I don't think disabling cores will net you much noticeable difference. If you get a dialed in overclock re-enabling C&Q and C1E states will probably net you the best power savings vs. Disabled cores.


----------



## yoel83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> fill out the rig builder so we can see the rest of your rig and let's see if we can help you.
> 
> @bigdayve most of the guides out there are quite old. But most of the boys in here can have you a hand.


ah,yes,my bad.sorry..i'll try to fill the rig immediately.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoel83*
> 
> ah,yes,my bad.sorry..i'll try to fill the rig immediately.


Hey thanks for the reply.

I matched a few more products to my rig.

So the 212 Evo ain't that great? How much of a difference would a second fan make? Right now I just have one fan on push.

4.4-4.6 clocks sound fine for me; I'm upgrading from a 3 core athlon II and the 8320e will probably bottlenecked by my gpu at stock. The overclock is for fun. If my PSU throttles my OC, so be it. After buying the water cooling, new psu, better case, bigger fans, for a serious OC, I'd rather get an i3 or i5, mobo, and ram instead. I may upgrade PSU when I get a new GPU, even then I'd rather get a more efficient model and hang on to my PSU if possible. I'm hoping the new GPU lines from Nvidia and AMD coming out later this year will provide a good match.

-Dave


----------



## yoel83

finally,never imagine filling that rig form is so hard!.

cpu: fx8320e
mobo: msi 970 gaming
psu: corsair cx500 non modular
ram: corsair vengeance lp 2x4gb
gpu: digital alliance r7 265
hsf: enermax ets t40tb dual fan.

is that enough for me to reach 4ghz?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yoel83*
> 
> ah,yes,my bad.sorry..i'll try to fill the rig immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply.
> 
> I matched a few more products to my rig.
> 
> So the 212 Evo ain't that great? How much of a difference would a second fan make? Right now I just have one fan on push.
> 
> 4.4-4.6 clocks sound fine for me; I'm upgrading from a 3 core athlon II and the 8320e will probably bottlenecked by my gpu at stock. The overclock is for fun. If my PSU throttles my OC, so be it. After buying the water cooling, new psu, better case, bigger fans, for a serious OC, I'd rather get an i3 or i5, mobo, and ram instead. I may upgrade PSU when I get a new GPU, even then I'd rather get a more efficient model and hang on to my PSU if possible. I'm hoping the new GPU lines from Nvidia and AMD coming out later this year will provide a good match.
> 
> -Dave
Click to expand...

The Hyper 212 isn't at all a bad cooler. It's one of the best budget coolers around still to this day. However asking a $30 budget cooler to take care of the heat put out by the 8 cores in this machine is a tall ask. Your GPU is going to be a massive bottleneck. But in applications where it won't be a bottleneck, MMO's and the likes, a few extra MHz on the CPU won't be missed.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoel83*
> 
> finally,never imagine filling that rig form is so hard!.
> 
> cpu: fx8320e
> mobo: msi 970 gaming
> psu: corsair cx500 non modular
> ram: corsair vengeance lp 2x4gb
> gpu: digital alliance r7 265
> hsf: enermax ets t40tb dual fan.
> 
> is that enough for me to reach 4ghz?


At the top of the screen in the grey panel. Fill out rig builder and then in your profile settings, set your rig to display in your signature.

As for your rig. I reckon yo should be alright for the 4.4 to 4.5 mark.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> finally,never imagine filling that rig form is so hard!.
> 
> cpu: fx8320e
> mobo: msi 970 gaming
> psu: corsair cx500 non modular
> ram: corsair vengeance lp 2x4gb
> gpu: digital alliance r7 265
> hsf: enermax ets t40tb dual fan.
> 
> is that enough for me to reach 4ghz?


It is a bit of a pain isn't it? Worth the effort though so ppl can help.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> finally,never imagine filling that rig form is so hard!.
> 
> cpu: fx8320e
> mobo: msi 970 gaming
> psu: corsair cx500 non modular
> ram: corsair vengeance lp 2x4gb
> gpu: digital alliance r7 265
> hsf: enermax ets t40tb dual fan.
> 
> is that enough for me to reach 4ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bit of a pain isn't it? Worth the effort though so ppl can help.
Click to expand...

sorry?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The Hyper 212 isn't at all a bad cooler. It's one of the best budget coolers around still to this day. However asking a $30 budget cooler to take care of the heat put out by the 8 cores in this machine is a tall ask. Your GPU is going to be a massive bottleneck. But in applications where it won't be a bottleneck, MMO's and the likes, a few extra MHz on the CPU won't be missed.


I have spare 3 pin 120mm fan. I thought I might put it on as the pull fan. Thoughts?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> sorry?


Yoel 83 was complaining about filling out the rig forms. I agreed, but it's worth the trouble.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The Hyper 212 isn't at all a bad cooler. It's one of the best budget coolers around still to this day. However asking a $30 budget cooler to take care of the heat put out by the 8 cores in this machine is a tall ask. Your GPU is going to be a massive bottleneck. But in applications where it won't be a bottleneck, MMO's and the likes, a few extra MHz on the CPU won't be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> I have spare 3 pin 120mm fan. I thought I might put it on as the pull fan. Thoughts?
Click to expand...

As long as it isn't slower than the fan that is already on the heatsink. Otherwise it will hurt the performance. If the fans are matching I think that's the best solution possible.


----------



## yoel83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At the top of the screen in the grey panel. Fill out rig builder and then in your profile settings, set your rig to display in your signature.
> 
> As for your rig. I reckon yo should be alright for the 4.4 to 4.5 mark.


should i try playing with vcore,or by stock vcore?. i saw a lot of forums,and they suggest a various limit to vcore. okay,thanks alastair,i'll try to raise the vcore bit -by-bit.

can you give me links on how to use stability test software?.


----------



## yoel83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> It is a bit of a pain isn't it? Worth the effort though so ppl can help.










yes,but finally get it done..and cool!..lots of my components not even on the list..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoel83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> At the top of the screen in the grey panel. Fill out rig builder and then in your profile settings, set your rig to display in your signature.
> 
> As for your rig. I reckon yo should be alright for the 4.4 to 4.5 mark.
> 
> 
> 
> should i try playing with vcore,or by stock vcore?. i saw a lot of forums,and they suggest a various limit to vcore. okay,thanks alastair,i'll try to raise the vcore bit -by-bit.
> 
> can you give me links on how to use stability test software?.
Click to expand...

before you start adding vcore or anything. You'll need some decent software.

HWinfo for reading temperature Vcore and various other useful bits of information.
IBT AVX. First page of this thread.
Windows 7 SP1 and the windows 7 bulldozer Hotfixes. Only applicable if you are running Windows 7.

Now before you just start adding Vcore all crazy like. You want to get a baseline for your overclocks. Reset your BIOS to optimised defaults. Then set all power saving features off. Also turn off APM. Make sure your memory is running at its rated speed/timings with the correct amount of voltage. (information should be printed on the modules sticker. Maybe one notch extra on the ram voltage to combat V droop.

From there log into windows. See what HWinfo reports as your VID voltage. This is the nominal amount of voltage the processor requests to be stable.

Once you have an idea on the what the VID value is. Go to BIOS and set Vcore to the VID value. I would also recommend you set CPU-NB from Auto volts to a value of 1.25V. That should be enough voltage to keep stock speeds stable,l while not generating too much additional heat.

Once you have this done. Try running Intel IBT on Very High for at least 10 runs. This will give you a BASELINE to start from.


----------



## yoel83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> before you start adding vcore or anything. You'll need some decent software.
> 
> HWinfo for reading temperature Vcore and various other useful bits of information.
> IBT AVX. First page of this thread.
> Windows 7 SP1 and the windows 7 bulldozer Hotfixes. Only applicable if you are running Windows 7.
> 
> Now before you just start adding Vcore all crazy like. You want to get a baseline for your overclocks. Reset your BIOS to optimised defaults. Then set all power saving features off. Also turn off APM. Make sure your memory is running at its rated speed/timings with the correct amount of voltage. (information should be printed on the modules sticker. Maybe one notch extra on the ram voltage to combat V droop.
> 
> From there log into windows. See what HWinfo reports as your VID voltage. This is the nominal amount of voltage the processor requests to be stable.
> 
> Once you have an idea on the what the VID value is. Go to BIOS and set Vcore to the VID value. I would also recommend you set CPU-NB from Auto volts to a value of 1.25V. That should be enough voltage to keep stock speeds stable,l while not generating too much additional heat.
> 
> Once you have this done. Try running Intel IBT on Very High for at least 10 runs. This will give you a BAEELINE to start from.


this is the answer that i'm looking for!..thx Alastair.







gonna update the result as soon as i try it. hopefully i can reach 4gb


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoel83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> before you start adding vcore or anything. You'll need some decent software.
> 
> HWinfo for reading temperature Vcore and various other useful bits of information.
> IBT AVX. First page of this thread.
> Windows 7 SP1 and the windows 7 bulldozer Hotfixes. Only applicable if you are running Windows 7.
> 
> Now before you just start adding Vcore all crazy like. You want to get a baseline for your overclocks. Reset your BIOS to optimised defaults. Then set all power saving features off. Also turn off APM. Make sure your memory is running at its rated speed/timings with the correct amount of voltage. (information should be printed on the modules sticker. Maybe one notch extra on the ram voltage to combat V droop.
> 
> From there log into windows. See what HWinfo reports as your VID voltage. This is the nominal amount of voltage the processor requests to be stable.
> 
> Once you have an idea on the what the VID value is. Go to BIOS and set Vcore to the VID value. I would also recommend you set CPU-NB from Auto volts to a value of 1.25V. That should be enough voltage to keep stock speeds stable,l while not generating too much additional heat.
> 
> Once you have this done. Try running Intel IBT on Very High for at least 10 runs. This will give you a BAEELINE to start from.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the answer that i'm looking for!..thx Alastair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna update the result as soon as i try it. hopefully i can reach 4gb
Click to expand...

good luck have fun. Overclocking the FX platform is very fun and very rewarding.

In the mean time. I'm hitting the hay. Nearly midnight here in Africa.


----------



## Benjiw

Howdy, Thinking of picking myself up a 9590 in april, can anyone give me info on them and what should I know? Got a custom loop and motherboard is watercooled too so VRM won't be too hot.


----------



## mus1mus

Will you be shooting for the stars? Otherwise any FX from batch 1432 PGY is more than you can ask for.

Though, if prices are close, yeah. I saw an incredible one on the bot. I'll see if I can ask that user the batch info.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoel83*
> 
> finally,never imagine filling that rig form is so hard!.
> 
> cpu: fx8320e
> mobo: msi 970 gaming
> psu: corsair cx500 non modular
> ram: corsair vengeance lp 2x4gb
> gpu: digital alliance r7 265
> hsf: enermax ets t40tb dual fan.
> 
> is that enough for me to reach 4ghz?


your PSU might hold you back, I've got a Cx600 in my spare rig and the voltage ripple is real..


----------



## yoel83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> good luck have fun. Overclocking the FX platform is very fun and very rewarding.
> 
> In the mean time. I'm hitting the hay. Nearly midnight here in Africa.


finally i got the basic!..you are correct,i've tried to push my vcore from 1.192 v,i add 0.200 v,aiming 4,4 ghz, used intel burn test 10 times,and it stable!...but knowing my vcore passed 1,4xx v,i tried to make it save...now for day use, i'm using 4.0ghz stable,(50 ibt run),and 1.288v at vcore...is there anything that i've missed, corrections please







and it's really fun!. (except for those bsod,and freezes,of course)


----------



## yoel83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your PSU might hold you back, I've got a Cx600 in my spare rig and the voltage ripple is real..


yeah,i've heard that a lot, and my psu is really getting older..btw, how dangerous voltage ripple, actually?..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will you be shooting for the stars? Otherwise any FX from batch 1432 PGY is more than you can ask for.
> 
> Though, if prices are close, yeah. I saw an incredible one on the bot. I'll see if I can ask that user the batch info.


Yes please, I saw someone hit 5.5ghz in here with the 9590 so I'd love to see how far I can push it, I've always wanted one you see so would love to play with the 9590 for a while. My gf wants to use chernobyl for a streaming pc which would make light work of what she needs to do, her skylake will be the gaming rig then Chernobyl would be the uploader, media hub etc. Plus I'll be using it for university work etc.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will you be shooting for the stars? Otherwise any FX from batch 1432 PGY is more than you can ask for.
> 
> Though, if prices are close, yeah. I saw an incredible one on the bot. I'll see if I can ask that user the batch info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, I saw someone hit 5.5ghz in here with the 9590 so I'd love to see how far I can push it, I've always wanted one you see so would love to play with the 9590 for a while. My gf wants to use chernobyl for a streaming pc which would make light work of what she needs to do, her skylake will be the gaming rig then Chernobyl would be the uploader, media hub etc. Plus I'll be using it for university work etc.
Click to expand...

I've yet to see something a 9590 could do that a 8370/8370e couldn't do for less money and less power.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will you be shooting for the stars? Otherwise any FX from batch 1432 PGY is more than you can ask for.
> 
> Though, if prices are close, yeah. I saw an incredible one on the bot. I'll see if I can ask that user the batch info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, I saw someone hit 5.5ghz in here with the 9590 so I'd love to see how far I can push it, I've always wanted one you see so would love to play with the 9590 for a while. My gf wants to use chernobyl for a streaming pc which would make light work of what she needs to do, her skylake will be the gaming rig then Chernobyl would be the uploader, media hub etc. Plus I'll be using it for university work etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've yet to see something a 9590 could do that a 8370/8370e couldn't do for less money and less power.
Click to expand...

Granting, this guy may have been very lucky and have the tools, looks to me this batch is just awesome. If really done on Water.









But yeah, 1433-1432- 9590 may not be too far.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3121217_sandalo_hwbot_prime_fx_9590_7285.97_pps


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will you be shooting for the stars? Otherwise any FX from batch 1432 PGY is more than you can ask for.
> 
> Though, if prices are close, yeah. I saw an incredible one on the bot. I'll see if I can ask that user the batch info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, I saw someone hit 5.5ghz in here with the 9590 so I'd love to see how far I can push it, I've always wanted one you see so would love to play with the 9590 for a while. My gf wants to use chernobyl for a streaming pc which would make light work of what she needs to do, her skylake will be the gaming rig then Chernobyl would be the uploader, media hub etc. Plus I'll be using it for university work etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've yet to see something a 9590 could do that a 8370/8370e couldn't do for less money and less power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Granting, this guy may have been very lucky and have the tools, looks to me this batch is just awesome. If really done on Water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, 1433-1432- 9590 may not be too far.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3121217_sandalo_hwbot_prime_fx_9590_7285.97_pps
Click to expand...

Kinda wonder why this guy is so much more efficient http://hwbot.org/submission/2670196_dane_hwbot_prime_fx_8370e_7376.14_pps despite running single channel.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will you be shooting for the stars? Otherwise any FX from batch 1432 PGY is more than you can ask for.
> 
> Though, if prices are close, yeah. I saw an incredible one on the bot. I'll see if I can ask that user the batch info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please, I saw someone hit 5.5ghz in here with the 9590 so I'd love to see how far I can push it, I've always wanted one you see so would love to play with the 9590 for a while. My gf wants to use chernobyl for a streaming pc which would make light work of what she needs to do, her skylake will be the gaming rig then Chernobyl would be the uploader, media hub etc. Plus I'll be using it for university work etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've yet to see something a 9590 could do that a 8370/8370e couldn't do for less money and less power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Granting, this guy may have been very lucky and have the tools, looks to me this batch is just awesome. If really done on Water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, 1433-1432- 9590 may not be too far.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3121217_sandalo_hwbot_prime_fx_9590_7285.97_pps
Click to expand...

Looks like he's running a MORA rad on there, i can see my chip doing that with the right cooling tbh.

gonna be a few weeks before I can set it up on a decent loop but I'll see what it can do


----------



## mus1mus

Hmmm.









I think, it's not that sensitive to RAM but hmmm


----------



## Alastair

So as I posted earlier with my Lamptron's thermal sensors. What do you guys think of the sensor placement? Can I do any better for more accurate temp readouts?


Spoiler: Earlier Post



So guys. I just recieved my Lamptron FC5V2 an controller. And I have decided to put the sensors to good use. The thing is I would like you guys to advise me on how best to use these in the most effective/accurate way possible.

I am trying to get a way to accurately monitor VRM temps actively without having to pop the case open and use my laser thermometer gun.

So I have my first temp sensor placed in between chokes 4 and 5 from the top. I wasn't sure if 1 and 2 or 7 and 8 are the memory phases so I stuck the sensor in between 4 and 5. Do you think this would give me a reliable read out for VRM temps? Since the motherboard is already installed and the loop plumbed it is very difficult to try and get the sensor under the heatsink at the actual VRM area. But I THINK I have found a spot where I can put it if you think sticking it there would be better.


Then I plan to put a sensor on the back of the board. Near the Digi+ chips on the back. Once again do you think I should try get under the heatsink. It would land the sensor in free air between two of the Digi+ chips without actual contact though.
So like this?


Or do you think lodging it between the fins of the heatsinks I have placed there be a more effective/accurate way of measuring the temps?

Like this.


The FC5V2 also has the added advantage of being a fan controller to my 15 fans.







I guess it was time to give the strained built-in controller of my Phantom 820 a break.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it's not that sensitive to RAM but hmmm


Java version most likely


----------



## mus1mus

And CODE tweaks?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, it's not that sensitive to RAM but hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Java version most likely
Click to expand...

That was my first thought. Pretty sure my 8370e would run it at those clocks, with a slushbox etc.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So as I posted earlier with my Lamptron's thermal sensors. What do you guys think of the sensor placement? Can I do any better for more accurate temp readouts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Earlier Post
> 
> 
> 
> So guys. I just recieved my Lamptron FC5V2 an controller. And I have decided to put the sensors to good use. The thing is I would like you guys to advise me on how best to use these in the most effective/accurate way possible.
> 
> I am trying to get a way to accurately monitor VRM temps actively without having to pop the case open and use my laser thermometer gun.
> 
> So I have my first temp sensor placed in between chokes 4 and 5 from the top. I wasn't sure if 1 and 2 or 7 and 8 are the memory phases so I stuck the sensor in between 4 and 5. Do you think this would give me a reliable read out for VRM temps? Since the motherboard is already installed and the loop plumbed it is very difficult to try and get the sensor under the heatsink at the actual VRM area. But I THINK I have found a spot where I can put it if you think sticking it there would be better.
> 
> 
> Then I plan to put a sensor on the back of the board. Near the Digi+ chips on the back. Once again do you think I should try get under the heatsink. It would land the sensor in free air between two of the Digi+ chips without actual contact though.
> So like this?
> 
> 
> Or do you think lodging it between the fins of the heatsinks I have placed there be a more effective/accurate way of measuring the temps?
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> The FC5V2 also has the added advantage of being a fan controller to my 15 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was time to give the strained built-in controller of my Phantom 820 a break.


IMHo rather irrelivant

the hot part of the VRMs is what the heatsink touches (a full row of components away) not the visable components


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So as I posted earlier with my Lamptron's thermal sensors. What do you guys think of the sensor placement? Can I do any better for more accurate temp readouts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Earlier Post
> 
> 
> 
> So guys. I just recieved my Lamptron FC5V2 an controller. And I have decided to put the sensors to good use. The thing is I would like you guys to advise me on how best to use these in the most effective/accurate way possible.
> 
> I am trying to get a way to accurately monitor VRM temps actively without having to pop the case open and use my laser thermometer gun.
> 
> So I have my first temp sensor placed in between chokes 4 and 5 from the top. I wasn't sure if 1 and 2 or 7 and 8 are the memory phases so I stuck the sensor in between 4 and 5. Do you think this would give me a reliable read out for VRM temps? Since the motherboard is already installed and the loop plumbed it is very difficult to try and get the sensor under the heatsink at the actual VRM area. But I THINK I have found a spot where I can put it if you think sticking it there would be better.
> 
> 
> Then I plan to put a sensor on the back of the board. Near the Digi+ chips on the back. Once again do you think I should try get under the heatsink. It would land the sensor in free air between two of the Digi+ chips without actual contact though.
> So like this?
> 
> 
> Or do you think lodging it between the fins of the heatsinks I have placed there be a more effective/accurate way of measuring the temps?
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> The FC5V2 also has the added advantage of being a fan controller to my 15 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was time to give the strained built-in controller of my Phantom 820 a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHo rather irrelivant
> 
> the hot part of the VRMs is what the heatsink touches (a full row of components away) not the visable components
Click to expand...

so in other words. I should try get that sensor underneath the VRM heatsink. Try and make contact with components there.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> fill out the rig builder so we can see the rest of your rig and let's see if we can help you.
> 
> @bigdayve most of the guides out there are quite old. But most of the boys in here can have you a hand.


I installed the 8320e tonight. I also picked up a SickleFlow 120 and replaced my rear case fan. It has a way higher output than the old fan that came with the case.

I haven't gotten a stable overclock yet, but my idle temps are good and load temp under stock settings was low 30's. Time for bed.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> so in other words. I should try get that sensor underneath the VRM heatsink. Try and make contact with components there.


That is what I did.
Under the HS, but not between HS and Mosfet/TIM.

Placement was a real PITA after searching for the hottest area with a infrared thermometer to get started.
This gives you a rough idea of what to look for on the sensor value.
A little more trial and error (using chop sticks lol) and finally found the hottest spot underneath.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So as I posted earlier with my Lamptron's thermal sensors. What do you guys think of the sensor placement? Can I do any better for more accurate temp readouts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Earlier Post
> 
> 
> 
> So guys. I just recieved my Lamptron FC5V2 an controller. And I have decided to put the sensors to good use. The thing is I would like you guys to advise me on how best to use these in the most effective/accurate way possible.
> 
> I am trying to get a way to accurately monitor VRM temps actively without having to pop the case open and use my laser thermometer gun.
> 
> So I have my first temp sensor placed in between chokes 4 and 5 from the top. I wasn't sure if 1 and 2 or 7 and 8 are the memory phases so I stuck the sensor in between 4 and 5. Do you think this would give me a reliable read out for VRM temps? Since the motherboard is already installed and the loop plumbed it is very difficult to try and get the sensor under the heatsink at the actual VRM area. But I THINK I have found a spot where I can put it if you think sticking it there would be better.
> 
> 
> Then I plan to put a sensor on the back of the board. Near the Digi+ chips on the back. Once again do you think I should try get under the heatsink. It would land the sensor in free air between two of the Digi+ chips without actual contact though.
> So like this?
> 
> 
> Or do you think lodging it between the fins of the heatsinks I have placed there be a more effective/accurate way of measuring the temps?
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> The FC5V2 also has the added advantage of being a fan controller to my 15 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was time to give the strained built-in controller of my Phantom 820 a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHo rather irrelivant
> 
> the hot part of the VRMs is what the heatsink touches (a full row of components away) not the visable components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so in other words. I should try get that sensor underneath the VRM heatsink. Try and make contact with components there.
Click to expand...

well you need make sure you don't short anything out by bridging the compnants with the sensor (assuming is a bare metal end)

you also don't want the probe to interfere with the cooling capacity by putting it between the componant and heatsink


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So as I posted earlier with my Lamptron's thermal sensors. What do you guys think of the sensor placement? Can I do any better for more accurate temp readouts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Earlier Post
> 
> 
> 
> So guys. I just recieved my Lamptron FC5V2 an controller. And I have decided to put the sensors to good use. The thing is I would like you guys to advise me on how best to use these in the most effective/accurate way possible.
> 
> I am trying to get a way to accurately monitor VRM temps actively without having to pop the case open and use my laser thermometer gun.
> 
> So I have my first temp sensor placed in between chokes 4 and 5 from the top. I wasn't sure if 1 and 2 or 7 and 8 are the memory phases so I stuck the sensor in between 4 and 5. Do you think this would give me a reliable read out for VRM temps? Since the motherboard is already installed and the loop plumbed it is very difficult to try and get the sensor under the heatsink at the actual VRM area. But I THINK I have found a spot where I can put it if you think sticking it there would be better.
> 
> 
> Then I plan to put a sensor on the back of the board. Near the Digi+ chips on the back. Once again do you think I should try get under the heatsink. It would land the sensor in free air between two of the Digi+ chips without actual contact though.
> So like this?
> 
> 
> Or do you think lodging it between the fins of the heatsinks I have placed there be a more effective/accurate way of measuring the temps?
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> The FC5V2 also has the added advantage of being a fan controller to my 15 fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it was time to give the strained built-in controller of my Phantom 820 a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHo rather irrelivant
> 
> the hot part of the VRMs is what the heatsink touches (a full row of components away) not the visable components
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so in other words. I should try get that sensor underneath the VRM heatsink. Try and make contact with components there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you need make sure you don't short anything out by bridging the compnants with the sensor (assuming is a bare metal end)
> 
> you also *don't want the probe to interfere with the cooling capacity* by putting it between the componant and heatsink
Click to expand...

That's always been my concern with those probes, wish there was a better way.


----------



## Alastair

Well since the machine is already assembled with a plumbed loop I am not exactly going to spend time trying to to either remove the heatsink while it is still n the machine or to remove the motherboard. I'm simply going to try and find a way to install it under the heatsink. What I am going to do is keep the probe I have there in the chokes. And install a different one under the VRM heatsink.

I don't need to worry about shorting anything as Lamptron provides you with sensors with some sort of orange tape over the ends.


----------



## Mega Man

all of sensors like this have that

it is a type of thermistor


----------



## bigdayve

Any opinions on overclocking software like AMD overdrive? I've overclocked an old 939 chip and an athlon II before and I always overclocked manually. I've read in a few places that it can be a good place to start an OC which can then be fine tuned manually in the bios.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Should do 90% of your OC in bios. Software is good for pushing the limits and benchmarking.

You can try the Software that comes with the motherboard. And depending on the platform, plenty of software out there. I was recently using ClockGen NV4 on a dual socket board because bios had no features at all (server board). Someitmes software is the only choice.

But for a daily rig, use the bios mostly.


----------



## bigdayve

My PC is slow to boot and I won't be getting a new SSD/HDD any time soon







. Doing more within the OS would save me some time. I wouldn't mind being able to toggle between overclock/performance settings and energy efficiency settings within Windows either. I thought I might be able to quickly push up to stable +- 4 Ghz with software and do some fine tuning from there through the bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Try ASUS Turbo VCore. Or Turbo V Evo. You can search that thru their support page for the motherboard.

Either you try looking at the CVFZ or the RVE pages.

You will have access to both Voltages and Multiplier sans Memory Timings.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try ASUS Turbo VCore. Or Turbo V Evo. You can search that thru their support page for the motherboard.
> 
> Either you try looking at the CVFZ or the RVE pages.
> 
> You will have access to both Voltages and Multiplier sans Memory Timings.


The utilities you mentioned are better than EasyTune? I have a Gigabyte Mobo.


----------



## mus1mus

I haven't tried it on boards other than Asus.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Kinda wonder why this guy is so much more efficient http://hwbot.org/submission/2670196_dane_hwbot_prime_fx_8370e_7376.14_pps despite running single channel.


So what's the deal, get a 8370E or go crazy with a 9590? Either way I want to go as far as I can full custom loop and I've got my eyes in a massive 1080 rad I'll throw in a rad box with 4x200mm fans.


----------



## mus1mus

Just search for the known batches. If a 9590 with that batch appears, grab it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Kinda wonder why this guy is so much more efficient http://hwbot.org/submission/2670196_dane_hwbot_prime_fx_8370e_7376.14_pps despite running single channel.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the deal, get a 8370E or go crazy with a 9590? Either way I want to go as far as I can full custom loop and I've got my eyes in a massive 1080 rad I'll throw in a rad box with 4x200mm fans.
Click to expand...

i rate a standard 8370. Bach 1449 is brilliant.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just search for the known batches. If a 9590 with that batch appears, grab it.


Why those certain batches and how do I grab these batches? most people aren't as savvy as us in here so squinting at a tiny pic on ebay etc is a massive pain.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So what's the deal, get a 8370E or go crazy with a 9590? Either way I want to go as far as I can full custom loop and I've got my eyes in a massive 1080 rad I'll throw in a rad box with 4x200mm fans.


I don't know as much as these guys, but I think you'll be playing silicon lottery no matter which chip you choose. Spend more on a higher model chip increases chances of getting a good performer; picking the right batch probably would too. However, you'll be paying more for a used chip of a good batch and there's no telling how much abuse it has taken from previous owner/s.


----------



## Benjiw

What about batch 1349PGY?


----------



## mus1mus

There are new ones out there. Don't she'll out on used chips. Just ask a store of the batch numbers on their inventory.


----------



## warpuck

It is kinda late but, at last a air cooler with the object of cooling a 9590. Apparently made for AM3+ because most installs on intel sockets get in the way with the memory. Nice touch can be mounted with fan pointing to the forward, back, up or down on a AMD

http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/MasterAir-Maker-8.html.

Almost the same price as a Swiftech bay cooler

http://www.swiftech.com/MaelstromV2.aspx

but will it fit on a Zen ?

I also use a 140mm x25 mm and a 280 x 40mm radiator to cool mine. So yeah, In my case cheaper. Just need a wind tunnel case to keep it cool.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Hey guys my Husband returned from overseas that's why I disappeared recently and I have a minor dilemma;

He's upgrading his setup and can give me his ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX, or he's buying me whatever I need to try and hit 5GHz with my 8320. I know I know, can't remember who on here said it that I would not be happy at 4.7Ghz but you can suck it! lol But in all seriousness here are my options...

I am buying the Corsair Vengeance Series C70 because, well just because, we both love the Military theme







So airflow won't be an issue. Now what do you guys recommend I do to help my cause? Take his board and buy faster ram? Or, buy the Sabertooth or even the Crosshair V Formula-Z?

I couldn't go past 4.7GHz without temps being an issue but it was the VRM's that were getting hot and I know those Asus boards mentioned above are basically 1 and 1a with regards to quality, but is the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX (which is free) a good upgrade from my current mobo? Would faster higher quality ram help my chances of 5GHz? lot's of questions but I look forward to your ideas. Thanks!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Hey guys my Husband returned from overseas that's why I disappeared recently and I have a minor dilemma;
> 
> He's upgrading his setup and can give me his ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX, or he's buying me whatever I need to try and hit 5GHz with my 8320. I know I know, can't remember who on here said it that I would not be happy at 4.7Ghz but you can suck it! lol But in all seriousness here are my options...
> 
> I am buying the Corsair Vengeance Series C70 because, well just because, we both love the Military theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So airflow won't be an issue. Now what do you guys recommend I do to help my cause? Take his board and buy faster ram? Or, buy the Sabertooth or even the Crosshair V Formula-Z?
> 
> I couldn't go past 4.7GHz without temps being an issue but it was the VRM's that were getting hot and I know those Asus boards mentioned above are basically 1 and 1a with regards to quality, but is the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX (which is free) a good upgrade from my current mobo? Would faster higher quality ram help my chances of 5GHz? lot's of questions but I look forward to your ideas. Thanks!


Sabertooth or Crosshair avoid the asrock at all costs for 5GHz


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Oh and also I could get the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 R5 which is supposedly better?


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Sabertooth or Crosshair avoid the asrock at all costs for 5GHz


Damn that was quick! lol Okay that's what I figured. So Sabertooth or how about the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 R5?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Oh and also I could get the GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 R5 which is supposedly better?


Not sure on rev 5 however those are good boards..

just you will have a harder time with the Asrock..

so sabertooth and ud3 are about par with sabertooth leading.. Crosshair is the best..

but any othose 3 are good choices


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not sure on rev 5 however those are good boards..
> 
> just you will have a harder time with the Asrock..
> 
> so sabertooth and ud3 are about par with sabertooth leading.. Crosshair is the best..
> 
> but any othose 3 are good choices


Copy that. Are they that much better than what I have now? I mean, would that and better, faster ram help? Or is my ram okay?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not sure on rev 5 however those are good boards..
> 
> just you will have a harder time with the Asrock..
> 
> so sabertooth and ud3 are about par with sabertooth leading.. Crosshair is the best..
> 
> but any othose 3 are good choices
> 
> 
> 
> Copy that. Are they that much better than what I have now? I mean, would that and better, faster ram help? Or is my ram okay?
Click to expand...

I say OC your ram to 1866 if you can or just buy 2133 cas 9 ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231617

and Sabertooth is what I have been running for 3+ years at 1.7v on the CPU side so yes that much better

ud3 is about 300mhz+ gain on clock sabertooth (which for you to transition on overclocking is easier as it uses the same BIOS) is most likely the best option and the Crosshair is if you want to go all out. or want better onboard sound.


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say OC your ram to 1866 if you can or just buy 2133 cas 9 ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231617
> 
> and Sabertooth is what I have been running for 3+ years at 1.7v on the CPU side so yes that much better
> 
> ud3 is about 300mhz+ gain on clock sabertooth (which for you to transition on overclocking is easier as it uses the same BIOS) is most likely the best option and the Crosshair is if you want to go all out. or want better onboard sound.


Yeah I'm leaning towards the Sabertooth.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say OC your ram to 1866 if you can or just buy 2133 cas 9 ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231617
> 
> and Sabertooth is what I have been running for 3+ years at 1.7v on the CPU side so yes that much better
> 
> ud3 is about 300mhz+ gain on clock sabertooth (which for you to transition on overclocking is easier as it uses the same BIOS) is most likely the best option and the Crosshair is if you want to go all out. or want better onboard sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning towards the Sabertooth.
Click to expand...

TBH I noticed the sweeet spot was 2133 cas 9 (cas 8 if you're lucky) on a sabertooth and an OC of 5.1-5.2

I have a piggy chip as mentioned before so running 1.7v I only get 5.1ghz


----------



## Deadlyg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TBH I noticed the sweeet spot was 2133 cas 9 (cas 8 if you're lucky) on a sabertooth and an OC of 5.1-5.2
> 
> I have a piggy chip as mentioned before so running 1.7v I only get 5.1ghz


Yeah I have no clue the limitation of this chip. I just know that 4.7GHz was the best I could do with this board because of temps mainly. Even still I'd get the odd freeze which meant I probably needed some more vcore which would put me too close to 60c under stress testing. So I'm going to look for 4.8GHz to start with the Sabertooth and hopefully further.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TBH I noticed the sweeet spot was 2133 cas 9 (cas 8 if you're lucky) on a sabertooth and an OC of 5.1-5.2
> 
> I have a piggy chip as mentioned before so running 1.7v I only get 5.1ghz


Sounds like your 8350 and mine are pigs, I need 1.6v for 5ghz the closer I get to 5.1ghz I need a metric tonne more volts.

Never had the balls to pump 1.7v into the chip though, the max I did was 1.65v.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> It is kinda late but, at last a air cooler with the object of cooling a 9590. Apparently made for AM3+ because most installs on intel sockets get in the way with the memory. Nice touch can be mounted with fan pointing to the forward, back, up or down on a AMD
> 
> http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/MasterAir-Maker-8.html.
> 
> Almost the same price as a Swiftech bay cooler
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/MaelstromV2.aspx
> 
> but will it fit on a Zen ?
> 
> I also use a 140mm x25 mm and a 280 x 40mm radiator to cool mine. So yeah, In my case cheaper. Just need a wind tunnel case to keep it cool.


Give me a few weeks and I'll let you know









NH-D15 can cool a 9590 btw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I say OC your ram to 1866 if you can or just buy 2133 cas 9 ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231617
> 
> and Sabertooth is what I have been running for 3+ years at 1.7v on the CPU side so yes that much better
> 
> ud3 is about 300mhz+ gain on clock sabertooth (which for you to transition on overclocking is easier as it uses the same BIOS) is most likely the best option and the Crosshair is if you want to go all out. or want better onboard sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning towards the Sabertooth.
Click to expand...

get the Saber, UD3 is still a UD3 and they won't do 5.0 reliably


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> TBH I noticed the sweeet spot was 2133 cas 9 (cas 8 if you're lucky) on a sabertooth and an OC of 5.1-5.2
> 
> I have a piggy chip as mentioned before so running 1.7v I only get 5.1ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your 8350 and mine are pigs, I need 1.6v for 5ghz the closer I get to 5.1ghz I need a metric tonne more volts.
> 
> Never had the balls to pump 1.7v into the chip though, the max I did was 1.65v.
Click to expand...

you know your batch #?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you know your batch #?


No but I need to tear down my AMD rig tomorrow and do some maintenance (clean the rads, check/clean the blocks) and I've got to swap loads of parts over so I'll check the number for you while I'm at it. Keep playing with the Idea of lapping my 8350 too but not sure.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> you know your batch #?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I need to tear down my AMD rig tomorrow and do some maintenance (clean the rads, check/clean the blocks) and I've got to swap loads of parts over so I'll check the number for you while I'm at it. Keep playing with the Idea of lapping my 8350 too but not sure.
Click to expand...

im in the same boat on that.. not sure if its the IHS that is causing the issue or if its the die


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> It is kinda late but, at last a air cooler with the object of cooling a 9590. Apparently made for AM3+ because most installs on intel sockets get in the way with the memory. Nice touch can be mounted with fan pointing to the forward, back, up or down on a AMD
> 
> http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/MasterAir-Maker-8.html.
> 
> Almost the same price as a Swiftech bay cooler
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/MaelstromV2.aspx
> 
> but will it fit on a Zen ?
> 
> I also use a 140mm x25 mm and a 280 x 40mm radiator to cool mine. So yeah, In my case cheaper. Just need a wind tunnel case to keep it cool.


I'm really interested in the vapor chamber concept but it's a CoolerMaster and I would strip off all the plastic and put some real fans on it before installing it. So it would have to be very inexpensive before I would bother with it. Besides, in a case with good air flow any of the top coolers can cool a 9590.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza*
> 
> I've got the EVO, unless you need SLI or crossfire it's basically exactly the same as the 99fx pro. So far been really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have my second example of an MSI 990 Gaming and am currently playing with a fairly early 1055T with tons of hours of use on it. Seems like it will top out at around 4.2ghz with that chip, but I've only put about 45 minutes into it so far.
> 
> In my opinion, the onboard sound and NIC is probably better on the 990 Gaming than the others but if you are running long duration 100% loads such as folding or encoding, you may be better off with one of the other boards.
> 
> What batch number is your chip, what is your clockspeed goal and what do you do with your rig?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your thread/review of the 990fxa gaming. I liked the board but II'm afraid of its vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I'll add is that it seems it took you a lot of vcore for 4.4ghz in the review , how much voltage you'd need for 4.5-4.7? any idea?
> 
> Currently I'm at [email protected] It takes 3 more steps of vcore for 4.6. If I can get 4.6ghz then great, but I'd be happy with 4.5.
> Basically, I don't think I would push it more than 1.42V. (High ambients )
> 
> Its a work pc for 3d work & stuff + some gaming.
> Batch no I believe is 1247.
Click to expand...

I plopped the 8370e on the MSI 990 gaming board and have started testing. 4.6 ghz took about 1.36 volts for wprime 1024 and firestrike but pov ray 3.7 took 1.424 as did Realbench.
This seems like a heck of a score for only 4.6 ghz - anyone else ran version 2.43 with their Vishera?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Hey guys my Husband returned from overseas that's why I disappeared recently and I have a minor dilemma;
> 
> He's upgrading his setup and can give me his ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX, or he's buying me whatever I need to try and hit 5GHz with my 8320. I know I know, can't remember who on here said it that I would not be happy at 4.7Ghz but you can suck it! lol But in all seriousness here are my options...
> 
> I am buying the Corsair Vengeance Series C70 because, well just because, we both love the Military theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So airflow won't be an issue. Now what do you guys recommend I do to help my cause? Take his board and buy faster ram? Or, buy the Sabertooth or even the Crosshair V Formula-Z?
> 
> I couldn't go past 4.7GHz without temps being an issue but it was the VRM's that were getting hot and I know those Asus boards mentioned above are basically 1 and 1a with regards to quality, but is the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX (which is free) a good upgrade from my current mobo? Would faster higher quality ram help my chances of 5GHz? lot's of questions but I look forward to your ideas. Thanks!


If that's one of the original Fatladys it'll do 5.0. Your biggest stumbling block will be cooling. I know it can be done seen more than one do it.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yeah I have no clue the limitation of this chip. I just know that 4.7GHz was the best I could do with this board because of temps mainly. Even still I'd get the odd freeze which meant I probably needed some more vcore which would put me too close to 60c under stress testing. So I'm going to look for 4.8GHz to start with the Sabertooth and hopefully further.


The Sabretooth is wonderful, you should be able to get 4.8 without issue. I agree with @F3ERS 2 ASH3S, there is something to well-tuned RAM at 2133. This screen is 5.2 at 1.56v on my 8320 sat on the Sabretooth with cas 9 2133:



I've only got an Nepton 140XL on that particular build - the H100i should be up to the task. I've also got side intake over the VRM, and exhaust aft and at the top of the case to limit stifling heat on the board as best I can. Tweak, test, you know how it goes. I'm sure you'll be able to top 5.0 with some experimentation.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deadlyg33k*
> 
> Yeah I have no clue the limitation of this chip. I just know that 4.7GHz was the best I could do with this board because of temps mainly. Even still I'd get the odd freeze which meant I probably needed some more vcore which would put me too close to 60c under stress testing. So I'm going to look for 4.8GHz to start with the Sabertooth and hopefully further.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sabretooth is wonderful, you should be able to get 4.8 without issue. I agree with @F3ERS 2 ASH3S
> , there is something to well-tuned RAM at 2133. This screen is 5.2 at 1.56v on my 8320 sat on the Sabretooth with cas 9 2133:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only got an Nepton 140XL on that particular build - the H100i should be up to the task. I've also got side intake over the VRM, and exhaust aft and at the top of the case to limit stifling heat on the board as best I can. Tweak, test, you know how it goes. I'm sure you'll be able to top 5.0 with some experimentation.
Click to expand...

That's more efficient than my 5.4 ghz run on the 8370e with the MSI 990 Gaming. Just seeing what kind of clockspeed I can pull out of the chip on this board, haven't done any tuning yet. ( running cl 11 1600mhz atm.)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> It is kinda late but, at last a air cooler with the object of cooling a 9590. Apparently made for AM3+ because most installs on intel sockets get in the way with the memory. Nice touch can be mounted with fan pointing to the forward, back, up or down on a AMD
> 
> http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Lines/MasterAir-Maker-8.html.
> 
> Almost the same price as a Swiftech bay cooler
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/MaelstromV2.aspx
> 
> but will it fit on a Zen ?
> 
> I also use a 140mm x25 mm and a 280 x 40mm radiator to cool mine. So yeah, In my case cheaper. Just need a wind tunnel case to keep it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in the vapor chamber concept but it's a CoolerMaster and I would strip off all the plastic and put some real fans on it before installing it. So it would have to be very inexpensive before I would bother with it. Besides, in a case with good air flow any of the top coolers can cool a 9590.
Click to expand...

Those fans are better than you think actually, as quiet as Noctua's (not quite as much airflow) but still push a decent amount.....


----------



## SuperZan

I've learned a lot from this thread, @mus1mus in particular really helped me get over that 5.0 hump with some excellent advice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's more efficient than my 5.4 ghz run on the 8370e with the MSI 990 Gaming. Just seeing what kind of clockspeed I can pull out of the chip on this board, haven't done any tuning yet. ( running cl 11 1600mhz atm.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's rather mpressive for a "quick and dirty" run.







I'm sure it'll be doubly so once you've actually dialled it in!


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I plopped the 8370e on the MSI 990 gaming board and have started testing. 4.6 ghz took about 1.36 volts for wprime 1024 and firestrike but pov ray 3.7 took 1.424 as did Realbench.
> This seems like a heck of a score for only 4.6 ghz - anyone else ran version 2.43 with their Vishera?


OK cssorkinman here is my run similary speed for CPU and RAM


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I plopped the 8370e on the MSI 990 gaming board and have started testing. 4.6 ghz took about 1.36 volts for wprime 1024 and firestrike but pov ray 3.7 took 1.424 as did Realbench.
> This seems like a heck of a score for only 4.6 ghz - anyone else ran version 2.43 with their Vishera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK cssorkinman here is my run similary speed for CPU and RAM
Click to expand...

Thanks a bunch!
You might want to submit that score, I think it would be in the top 5 for AMD processors .








The new version must give better scores than 2.4 did.
I appreciate you taking the time - rep to you


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> You might want to submit that score, I think it would be in the top 5 for AMD processors .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new version must give better scores than 2.4 did.
> I appreciate you taking the time - rep to you


Its much better score than with 2.4


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've learned a lot from this thread, @mus1mus
> in particular really helped me get over that 5.0 hump with some excellent advice.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's more efficient than my 5.4 ghz run on the 8370e with the MSI 990 Gaming. Just seeing what kind of clockspeed I can pull out of the chip on this board, haven't done any tuning yet. ( running cl 11 1600mhz atm.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's rather mpressive for a "quick and dirty" run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll be doubly so once you've actually dialled it in!
Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope I can make some improvements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> You might want to submit that score, I think it would be in the top 5 for AMD processors .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new version must give better scores than 2.4 did.
> I appreciate you taking the time - rep to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its much better score than with 2.4
Click to expand...

That's for sure, thanks for demonstrating it for us.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I've learned a lot from this thread, @mus1mus
> in particular really helped me get over that 5.0 hump with some excellent advice.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's more efficient than my 5.4 ghz run on the 8370e with the MSI 990 Gaming. Just seeing what kind of clockspeed I can pull out of the chip on this board, haven't done any tuning yet. ( running cl 11 1600mhz atm.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's rather mpressive for a "quick and dirty" run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll be doubly so once you've actually dialled it in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope I can make some improvements.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> You might want to submit that score, I think it would be in the top 5 for AMD processors .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new version must give better scores than 2.4 did.
> I appreciate you taking the time - rep to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its much better score than with 2.4
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's for sure, thanks for demonstrating it for us.
Click to expand...

No kidding...


----------



## bigdayve

My pc seems to be stable, but I can't go any higher than this with current settings. Any suggestions on where to go from here with voltages? Is there anything I can do to get my vcore down a little?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Well guys i might submit some x1 scores for the competition but it looks like i wont be submitting anything x2... my second card blue screens anytime i try to load windows with it powered up via psu... i can run one card flawlessly but as soon as the second card gets power... blue screen city... great timing as i had planned to push them both and get some decent scores... anyway perhaps i can get a decent x1 score... but im kind of scared to push it as the card thats crapping was ran stock 90 percent of the time....im actually considering a 980ti if the second card is indeed deep sixed... (waits for impact) i dont see spending another 350 or so on another 290 and block when a new card could be had for not much more....we will see.. the cards are hopefully coming out tommorrow and ill be testing with the blue screen card in by itself to see if it happens with the card or only when the card is crossfired... narrowing it down so i know what could be the issue with it... fingers crossed

on the agena

*run it by itself
*reflash bios if it blue screens by itself
*take the block of whle its out to check for internal leaks or arcing/ electrical issues
*reinstall windows to rule that out


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's more efficient than my 5.4 ghz run on the 8370e with the MSI 990 Gaming. Just seeing what kind of clockspeed I can pull out of the chip on this board, haven't done any tuning yet. ( running cl 11 1600mhz atm.)


Nice score, this is what i got with 4.8 GHz 2133 MHz ram 9-11-11-31 and 2600 MHz CPU/NB:



How is that MSI 990 FX board? I heard good things about it.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I plopped the 8370e on the MSI 990 gaming board and have started testing. 4.6 ghz took about 1.36 volts for wprime 1024 and firestrike but pov ray 3.7 took 1.424 as did Realbench.
> This seems like a heck of a score for only 4.6 ghz - anyone else ran version 2.43 with their Vishera?


Thank you for taking the time to do this, +rep









Two things I notice is no vdroop & really low socket/vrm temps.

ATM,
MSI 990fxa gaming - Nice board, good oc'ing, UEFI, onboard audio, good vrm cooling/heatsink.
Lower quality vrms, same as the 970 version, expensive.

990fxa ud3 rev4 - Solid board overall,good quality 8+2 phase VRM , $35(approx) cheaper than the msi 990fx.
Bad - possible quirky bios & throttling issues ?

M5A99x evo r2 - Good Oc'ing, no bios/uefi issues, good vrm cooling.
Bad- none really, only thing is it's $15(approx) more than the ud3 rev4.










I'll add that I really like the MSI board, if it had better vrms, I'd have bought it by now.
Room temperature will be high for the most part of the year(around 30-35C), my 290 idles @50C.
Hence, I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## mirzet1976

How to explain this two runs in RealBench one 4.8ghz another 5.1ghz and 4.8ghz is better in image editing and overall score. Difrence is just the core speed- memory and GPU speed is the same.

http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=11538&compare=11532


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Well guys i might submit some x1 scores for the competition but it looks like i wont be submitting anything x2... my second card blue screens anytime i try to load windows with it powered up via psu... i can run one card flawlessly but as soon as the second card gets power... blue screen city... great timing as i had planned to push them both and get some decent scores... anyway perhaps i can get a decent x1 score... but im kind of scared to push it as the card thats crapping was ran stock 90 percent of the time....im actually considering a 980ti if the second card is indeed deep sixed... (waits for impact) i dont see spending another 350 or so on another 290 and block when a new card could be had for not much more....we will see.. the cards are hopefully coming out tommorrow and ill be testing with the blue screen card in by itself to see if it happens with the card or only when the card is crossfired... narrowing it down so i know what could be the issue with it... fingers crossed
> 
> on the agena
> 
> *run it by itself
> *reflash bios if it blue screens by itself
> *take the block of whle its out to check for internal leaks or arcing/ electrical issues
> *reinstall windows to rule that out


Best of luck bud. Hope the card is good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> How to explain this two runs in RealBench one 4.8ghz another 5.1ghz and 4.8ghz is better in image editing and overall score. Difrence is just the core speed- memory and GPU speed is the same.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=11538&compare=11532


Your runs? I think Image Editing is a GPU attribute.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Best of luck bud. Hope the card is good.
> Your runs? I think Image Editing is a GPU attribute.


Yes my PC.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's more efficient than my 5.4 ghz run on the 8370e with the MSI 990 Gaming. Just seeing what kind of clockspeed I can pull out of the chip on this board, haven't done any tuning yet. ( running cl 11 1600mhz atm.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score, this is what i got with 4.8 GHz 2133 MHz ram 9-11-11-31 and 2600 MHz CPU/NB:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that MSI 990 FX board? I heard good things about it.
Click to expand...

Great gamers board - will push an 8 core to what I consider its maximum practical daily overclock for the average user/gamer ( 4.7 ghz ) . I was playing games on it last night at 5.1 ghz, no problems, but I have it on my 480mm loop - caseless- with fans blowing on both sides of the board. - See comments below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I plopped the 8370e on the MSI 990 gaming board and have started testing. 4.6 ghz took about 1.36 volts for wprime 1024 and firestrike but pov ray 3.7 took 1.424 as did Realbench.
> This seems like a heck of a score for only 4.6 ghz - anyone else ran version 2.43 with their Vishera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to do this, +rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I notice is no vdroop & really low socket/vrm temps.
> 
> ATM,
> MSI 990fxa gaming - Nice board, good oc'ing, UEFI, onboard audio, good vrm cooling/heatsink.
> Lower quality vrms, same as the 970 version, expensive.
> 
> 990fxa ud3 rev4 - Solid board overall,good quality 8+2 phase VRM , $35(approx) cheaper than the msi 990fx.
> Bad - possible quirky bios & throttling issues ?
> 
> M5A99x evo r2 - Good Oc'ing, no bios/uefi issues, good vrm cooling.
> Bad- none really, only thing is it's $15(approx) more than the ud3 rev4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add that I really like the MSI board, if it had better vrms, I'd have bought it by now.
> Room temperature will be high for the most part of the year(around 30-35C), my 290 idles @50C.
> Hence, I'm a bit concerned.
Click to expand...

I really like the board . It's very much geared toward the gamer with its nic and sound being better than most out there. I have no idea what kind of Voodoo it has , but the heatsink over the VRMS are nearly room temp during anything I've run up to this point ( has a 120 corsair sp fan directly on it ) . Seems much cooler than my other boards. There are scads of non-believers out there , I think I'll grab the IR gun from work and shoot a video to show people what I am talking about.
It is a better race horse than a work horse however, and people who apply long duration, 100% loads at healthy overclocks would probably be better off with a Saber or CHV-Z. Of the other boards you listed, I don't have any experience with them , so I can't compare them to the 990 gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> How to explain this two runs in RealBench one 4.8ghz another 5.1ghz and 4.8ghz is better in image editing and overall score. Difrence is just the core speed- memory and GPU speed is the same.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/realbench/show_comment.php?id=11538&compare=11532


I've had fluctuations of 20,000 points at the same settings, not sure what causes it - ULPS? Seems to be the first run is the slowest for that segment. I need to play with it a bit more.


----------



## Mega Man

i really wanna pick up the msi board for playing with, just sounds like fun from what i have seen and heard [email protected]~

i love msi- my first gpus were MSI ( 3 of my 7970s ) and my laptop is as well, loving it !


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really wanna pick up the msi board for playing with, just sounds like fun from what i have seen and heard [email protected]~
> 
> i love msi- my first gpus were MSI ( 3 of my 7970s ) and my laptop is as well, loving it !


I sure like it. If you are a gamer it's near perfect. If you like to bench on limited cooling its a fun board. If you like to run prime 95 endlessly at overclocked speeds, it's probably not for you.

There seems to be something that limits it from running better than 4.8 ghz on IBT, not sure if its a bios setting or it has another safety built into it. I haven't disabled cpu smart protection , nor have I tried the LN2 switch yet









Put a decent set of Gskill cl9 2133 on it and improved the realbench score a bit.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great gamers board - will push an 8 core to what I consider its maximum practical daily overclock for the average user/gamer ( 4.7 ghz ) . I was playing games on it last night at 5.1 ghz, no problems, but I have it on my 480mm loop - caseless- with fans blowing on both sides of the board. - See comments below.
> I really like the board . It's very much geared toward the gamer with its nic and sound being better than most out there. I have no idea what kind of Voodoo it has , but the heatsink over the VRMS are nearly room temp during anything I've run up to this point ( has a 120 corsair sp fan directly on it ) . Seems much cooler than my other boards. There are scads of non-believers out there , I think I'll grab the IR gun from work and shoot a video to show people what I am talking about.
> It is a better race horse than a work horse however, and people who apply long duration, 100% loads at healthy overclocks would probably be better off with a Saber or CHV-Z. Of the other boards you listed, I don't have any experience with them , so I can't compare them to the 990 gaming.
> I've had fluctuations of 20,000 points at the same settings, not sure what causes it - ULPS? Seems to be the first run is the slowest for that segment. I need to play with it a bit more.


Its good to see you have such confidence for the msi board. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really wanna pick up the msi board for playing with, just sounds like fun from what i have seen and heard !


Me too, I'm glad to see cssorkinman having a very good time with it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great gamers board - will push an 8 core to what I consider its maximum practical daily overclock for the average user/gamer ( 4.7 ghz ) . I was playing games on it last night at 5.1 ghz, no problems, but I have it on my 480mm loop - caseless- with fans blowing on both sides of the board. - See comments below.
> I really like the board . It's very much geared toward the gamer with its nic and sound being better than most out there. I have no idea what kind of Voodoo it has , but the heatsink over the VRMS are nearly room temp during anything I've run up to this point ( has a 120 corsair sp fan directly on it ) . Seems much cooler than my other boards. There are scads of non-believers out there , I think I'll grab the IR gun from work and shoot a video to show people what I am talking about.
> It is a better race horse than a work horse however, and people who apply long duration, 100% loads at healthy overclocks would probably be better off with a Saber or CHV-Z. Of the other boards you listed, I don't have any experience with them , so I can't compare them to the 990 gaming.
> I've had fluctuations of 20,000 points at the same settings, not sure what causes it - ULPS? Seems to be the first run is the slowest for that segment. I need to play with it a bit more.


Nice! I was leaning towards the MSI board at first but when i saw that my Gigabyte Gaming motherboard had M.2 i went for the Giga.

It is really much faster than an SSD, programs and games load super fast. If the MSI had an M.2 slot i would probably went for that one because i would like to play with an MSI board and discover myself how good they really are. You were also raving about the GD-80 and so was Miklkit.

The only thing i fail to understand is that when i bench my 950 Pro i get stuck at around 80K IOPS for read and around 70K IOPS write which is obviously not correct. I have no idea what is causing this and i literally tried every setting i can think off in BIOS and Windows and the scores went up a bit but is still out of spec.

What games do you play lately? I play Sniper elite 3 and i like it a lot. The graphics are amazing but its very taxing on the CPU during game play. Sometimes its getting over 60% usage.
I am at 4.8 GHz now and i am happy with it so far, i need 1.525 vcore and 1.35 v on the CPU/NB in order to maintain full stability with 2600 MHz CPU/NB and 2133 MHz RAM. I which i could get the 2400 MHz that these sticks are rated for but unfortunately the multiplier of this board only goes to 2133 MHz.... Its fine though, i run 2133 MHz at 9-11-11-31 CR1 which is faster than 2400 MHz with higher timings anyway.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply.
> 
> I matched a few more products to my rig.
> 
> So the 212 Evo ain't that great? How much of a difference would a second fan make? Right now I just have one fan on push.
> 
> 4.4-4.6 clocks sound fine for me; I'm upgrading from a 3 core athlon II and the 8320e will probably bottlenecked by my gpu at stock. The overclock is for fun. If my PSU throttles my OC, so be it. After buying the water cooling, new psu, better case, bigger fans, for a serious OC, I'd rather get an i3 or i5, mobo, and ram instead. I may upgrade PSU when I get a new GPU, even then I'd rather get a more efficient model and hang on to my PSU if possible. I'm hoping the new GPU lines from Nvidia and AMD coming out later this year will provide a good match.
> 
> -Dave


Power supplies don't throttle overclocks. They fail and take other components out with them.


----------



## mus1mus

You do understand that you can buy PCIE X4 adaptor cards, right? That can enable you to run PCIE based SSDs right?

Maybe your readings are affected by the link Speed. PCIe 2.0 v PCIe 3.0 at X4. Or a theoretical bandwidth of 500MB/s vs 985MB/s per lane.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great gamers board - will push an 8 core to what I consider its maximum practical daily overclock for the average user/gamer ( 4.7 ghz ) . I was playing games on it last night at 5.1 ghz, no problems, but I have it on my 480mm loop - caseless- with fans blowing on both sides of the board. - See comments below.
> I really like the board . It's very much geared toward the gamer with its nic and sound being better than most out there. I have no idea what kind of Voodoo it has , but the heatsink over the VRMS are nearly room temp during anything I've run up to this point ( has a 120 corsair sp fan directly on it ) . Seems much cooler than my other boards. There are scads of non-believers out there , I think I'll grab the IR gun from work and shoot a video to show people what I am talking about.
> It is a better race horse than a work horse however, and people who apply long duration, 100% loads at healthy overclocks would probably be better off with a Saber or CHV-Z. Of the other boards you listed, I don't have any experience with them , so I can't compare them to the 990 gaming.
> I've had fluctuations of 20,000 points at the same settings, not sure what causes it - ULPS? Seems to be the first run is the slowest for that segment. I need to play with it a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Its good to see you have such confidence for the msi board. Thanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really wanna pick up the msi board for playing with, just sounds like fun from what i have seen and heard !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, I'm glad to see cssorkinman having a very good time with it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great gamers board - will push an 8 core to what I consider its maximum practical daily overclock for the average user/gamer ( 4.7 ghz ) . I was playing games on it last night at 5.1 ghz, no problems, but I have it on my 480mm loop - caseless- with fans blowing on both sides of the board. - See comments below.
> I really like the board . It's very much geared toward the gamer with its nic and sound being better than most out there. I have no idea what kind of Voodoo it has , but the heatsink over the VRMS are nearly room temp during anything I've run up to this point ( has a 120 corsair sp fan directly on it ) . Seems much cooler than my other boards. There are scads of non-believers out there , I think I'll grab the IR gun from work and shoot a video to show people what I am talking about.
> It is a better race horse than a work horse however, and people who apply long duration, 100% loads at healthy overclocks would probably be better off with a Saber or CHV-Z. Of the other boards you listed, I don't have any experience with them , so I can't compare them to the 990 gaming.
> I've had fluctuations of 20,000 points at the same settings, not sure what causes it - ULPS? Seems to be the first run is the slowest for that segment. I need to play with it a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I was leaning towards the MSI board at first but when i saw that my Gigabyte Gaming motherboard had M.2 i went for the Giga.
> 
> It is really much faster than an SSD, programs and games load super fast. If the MSI had an M.2 slot i would probably went for that one because i would like to play with an MSI board and discover myself how good they really are. You were also raving about the GD-80 and so was Miklkit.
> 
> The only thing i fail to understand is that when i bench my 950 Pro i get stuck at around 80K IOPS for read and around 70K IOPS write which is obviously not correct. I have no idea what is causing this and i literally tried every setting i can think off in BIOS and Windows and the scores went up a bit but is still out of spec.
> 
> What games do you play lately? I play Sniper elite 3 and i like it a lot. The graphics are amazing but its very taxing on the CPU during game play. Sometimes its getting over 60% usage.
> I am at 4.8 GHz now and i am happy with it so far, i need 1.525 vcore and 1.35 v on the CPU/NB in order to maintain full stability with 2600 MHz CPU/NB and 2133 MHz RAM. I which i could get the 2400 MHz that these sticks are rated for but unfortunately the multiplier of this board only goes to 2133 MHz.... Its fine though, i run 2133 MHz at 9-11-11-31 CR1 which is faster than 2400 MHz with higher timings anyway.
Click to expand...

There are a couple of things I'd point out about the 990 gaming - I don't think I would put a 9xxx on it, as it locks the voltage in bios * can up it with soft ware* and the latest bios when working with the latest version of command center doesn't always give the correct voltage. It is consistent, but it won't match what is being fed to the cpu. Example 1.55 volt setting in CC = 1.48 in hwinfo. It's not v-droop, it's just not working properly with teh offset in voltage is what my theory is.

Wish I could submit this on the ROG forums, but since its with an MSI board it's not allowed - would be good enough for 3rd place too darn it !


----------



## jclafi

As you know, crappy/cheap PSU´s will burn out and take some components with it, when you reach/surpass it´s power limits.

A decent PSU will auto shutdown when you reach/surpass it´s power limits.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Power supplies don't throttle overclocks. They fail and take other components out with them.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> As you know, crappy/cheap PSU´s will burn out and take some components with it, when you reach/surpass it´s power limits.
> 
> A decent PSU will auto shutdown when you reach/surpass it´s power limits.


I think I have a good PSU, but it's only 450w. I hope if I run into any problems It'll shut down for me.







I think I'm within my PSU's limits b/c I don't have a power hungry GPU or very many other power hungry components.

I'm pretty happy with my 4.6ghz OC on 1.475 vcore. I tried upping PLL and Dram and vcore to 1.5 and I eventually stabilized at 4.7Ghz while maintaining adequate temps, but it wasn't really worth turning up all those volts to get there.

Now I'm going to try to balance the CPU Multi with NB to see if I can push my ram. I was able to push my ram at stock CLS 9 timings with effective 2350 NB with my old Athlon xii.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are a couple of things I'd point out about the 990 gaming - I don't think I would put a 9xxx on it, as it locks the voltage in bios * can up it with soft ware* and *the latest bios when working with the latest version of command center doesn't always give the correct voltage. It is consistent, but it won't match what is being fed to the cpu. Example 1.55 volt setting in CC = 1.48 in hwinfo*. It's not v-droop, it's just not working properly with teh offset in voltage is what my theory is.
> 
> Wish I could submit this on the ROG forums, but since its with an MSI board it's not allowed - would be good enough for 3rd place too darn it !


That won't really be an issue when oc'ing with/in bios, right?

I'd use cc only for fan control.


----------



## bigdayve

Ram question.

I thought ram speed was calculated like this:
NB clock x ram speed clock x latency timings.

My old processor supported 2000mhz NB clock and my current one supports 2200mhz. Yet the ram speed in the bios is calculated out the same with both processors. What am I missing?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Ram question.
> 
> I thought ram speed was calculated like this:
> NB clock x ram speed clock x latency timings.
> 
> My old processor supported 2000mhz NB clock and my current one supports 2200mhz. Yet the ram speed in the bios is calculated out the same with both processors. What am I missing?


I don't know where you got this from. But to give you a simpler process, set CPU-NB a tad higher or equal to your RAM speed.

CAS Latency and Timings are purely RAM kit specific.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You do understand that you can buy PCIE X4 adaptor cards, right? That can enable you to run PCIE based SSDs right?
> 
> Maybe your readings are affected by the link Speed. PCIe 2.0 v PCIe 3.0 at X4. Or a theoretical bandwidth of 500MB/s vs 985MB/s per lane.


Yeah, that's what i am planning to buy.

I can install it in my GEn2 x_16 slot in order to have the same speed as Gen3 x8.
I also read that when i install it in that slot i can only get x8 speed for both my GPU and SSD? If so, would that hurt my performance bad?

I am planning to get this adapter: https://azerty.nl/0-5743-794909/addonics-m2-pcie-ssd-adapter-intern-m-2-pci-express-3-0-x4.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You do understand that you can buy PCIE X4 adaptor cards, right? That can enable you to run PCIE based SSDs right?
> 
> Maybe your readings are affected by the link Speed. PCIe 2.0 v PCIe 3.0 at X4. Or a theoretical bandwidth of 500MB/s vs 985MB/s per lane.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are a couple of things I'd point out about the 990 gaming - I don't think I would put a 9xxx on it, as it locks the voltage in bios * can up it with soft ware* and the latest bios when working with the latest version of command center doesn't always give the correct voltage. It is consistent, but it won't match what is being fed to the cpu. Example 1.55 volt setting in CC = 1.48 in hwinfo. It's not v-droop, it's just not working properly with teh offset in voltage is what my theory is.
> 
> Wish I could submit this on the ROG forums, but since its with an MSI board it's not allowed - would be good enough for 3rd place too darn it !


Hmm that's a huge drawback than. My gigabyte is just working fine no problems with that yet. The only downside is that i can't run 2400 MHz ram and its still PCIe Gen2. Other than that, its working perfectly fine.

Nice score you got there, unfortunately you can't submit it.

You only getting temps in the 30s with almost the same voltage as me?! That's insane dude.

What is your ambient and how much radiator space you need in order to get those temps?


----------



## Alastair

So work on my rig is almost complete. I need to make a new PSU cover. As my old one I made just doesn't seem to fit anymore. And then I need to drill a few holes into the chassis and make a support bracket so I can screw the Lian Li PSU extender into the case. I can't understand why all case manufacturers just don't adopt a removable PSU mount. Cause then modding this case wouldn't be so difficult. Sigh.

I bought three Bitfenix Specter Pro 230mm fans. Man. What a waste. I was really looking forward to them. But compared to my CM Force 200's they really are pathetic.

In an attempt to eek a little more life out of the CM's their bearings were a little rattly. Especially the fans in a vertical position. I put some thick motoring wheel bearing grease into the fan bearing. The nice thick grease should be well thick enough to kinda hold the shaft nice and steady while it is slippery enough to still get the fans to full speed.

I should be up and running during the course of the week. And I look forward to trading some benches with you fine folks again. The Little Motherboard That Could is back in the game!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You do understand that you can buy PCIE X4 adaptor cards, right? That can enable you to run PCIE based SSDs right?
> 
> Maybe your readings are affected by the link Speed. PCIe 2.0 v PCIe 3.0 at X4. Or a theoretical bandwidth of 500MB/s vs 985MB/s per lane.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what i am planning to buy.
> 
> I can install it in my GEn2 x_16 slot in order to have the same speed as Gen3 x8.
> I also read that when i install it in that slot i can only get x8 speed for both my GPU and SSD? If so, would that hurt my performance bad?
> 
> I am planning to get this adapter: https://azerty.nl/0-5743-794909/addonics-m2-pcie-ssd-adapter-intern-m-2-pci-express-3-0-x4.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You do understand that you can buy PCIE X4 adaptor cards, right? That can enable you to run PCIE based SSDs right?
> 
> Maybe your readings are affected by the link Speed. PCIe 2.0 v PCIe 3.0 at X4. Or a theoretical bandwidth of 500MB/s vs 985MB/s per lane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are a couple of things I'd point out about the 990 gaming - I don't think I would put a 9xxx on it, as it locks the voltage in bios * can up it with soft ware* and the latest bios when working with the latest version of command center doesn't always give the correct voltage. It is consistent, but it won't match what is being fed to the cpu. Example 1.55 volt setting in CC = 1.48 in hwinfo. It's not v-droop, it's just not working properly with teh offset in voltage is what my theory is.
> 
> Wish I could submit this on the ROG forums, but since its with an MSI board it's not allowed - would be good enough for 3rd place too darn it !
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm that's a huge drawback than. My gigabyte is just working fine no problems with that yet. The only downside is that i can't run 2400 MHz ram and its still PCIe Gen2. Other than that, its working perfectly fine.
> 
> Nice score you got there, unfortunately you can't submit it.
> 
> You only getting temps in the 30s with almost the same voltage as me?! That's insane dude.
> 
> What is your ambient and how much radiator space you need in order to get those temps?
Click to expand...

single 480mm , 380a cooling block - 200 mm fan on back of board, 120 on VRM and north bridge - 68F ambient.

It doesn't have a 2400 mhz memory divider, but had no problems running 2x4 gb at 2400 mhz with a bump in the fsb


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> single 480mm , 380a cooling block - 200 mm fan on back of board, 120 on VRM and north bridge - 68F ambient.
> 
> It doesn't have a 2400 mhz memory divider, but had no problems running 2x4 gb at 2400 mhz with a bump in the fsb


That's double of rad space i have, no wonder you are getting almost twice as low temps as me. how thick is your rad? I sure hope i win the lottery or something in order to buy my own custom loop lol
I know exactly what i want but that will cost me over 500 euro's unfortunately..

I have 2 80 mm fans blowing on the vrm's that came included with my stock cooler, they are very loud ad full blast but i hooked them to my fan controller in order to shut them off during web browsing or other light work.

Strange thing is is that on the Asus site its stated that the Sabertooth only supports 1866 MHz but there is actually an divider for 2400 MHz and our motherboards are stated for 2133 MHz and do not have the divider.
I know my chip can handle 2400 MHz 2x4 sticks but i am not sure about 2x8 sticks since that is much harder on the IMC i noticed. I am going to try tomorrow. I don't expect an performance gain if any at all because of the timings but its nice to run my ram at advertised speeds. I tried to stick the other ram kit with the new kit in order to have 24 GB total but it was a no go. I guess it has to do that the older kit is Ripjaws X and the new one Trident X and maybe that's why they will not work together.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> single 480mm , 380a cooling block - 200 mm fan on back of board, 120 on VRM and north bridge - 68F ambient.
> 
> It doesn't have a 2400 mhz memory divider, but had no problems running 2x4 gb at 2400 mhz with a bump in the fsb
> 
> 
> 
> That's double of rad space i have, no wonder you are getting almost twice as low temps as me. how thick is your rad? I sure hope i win the lottery or something in order to buy my own custom loop lol
> I know exactly what i want but that will cost me over 500 euro's unfortunately..
> 
> I have 2 80 mm fans blowing on the vrm's that came included with my stock cooler, they are very loud ad full blast but i hooked them to my fan controller in order to shut them off during web browsing or other light work.
> 
> Strange thing is is that on the Asus site its stated that the Sabertooth only supports 1866 MHz but there is actually an divider for 2400 MHz and our motherboards are stated for 2133 MHz and do not have the divider.
> I know my chip can handle 2400 MHz 2x4 sticks but i am not sure about 2x8 sticks since that is much harder on the IMC i noticed. I am going to try tomorrow. I don't expect an performance gain if any at all because of the timings but its nice to run my ram at advertised speeds. I tried to stick the other ram kit with the new kit in order to have 24 GB total but it was a no go. I guess it has to do that the older kit is Ripjaws X and the new one Trident X and maybe that's why they will not work together.
Click to expand...

Standard thickness - 11 fpi I think.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Standard thickness - 11 fpi I think.


i dont think ive seen a 480 that was 30mm thick which is what i would consider standard...im thinking those are called slim models lol most of them are 45 or 55 or 60


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Standard thickness - 11 fpi I think.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think ive seen a 480 that was 30mm thick which is what i would consider standard...im thinking those are called slim models lol most of them are 45 or 55 or 60
Click to expand...

Actually I looked at the specs and its a 30 fpi , 30mm thickness as shown


----------



## bigdayve

So I think I'm pretty well dialed in.

I haven't needed to disable any of the power saving features offered in my motherboard.

With all of those features enabled does my PC use much more power at idle than it would if I ran it at stock?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Actually I looked at the specs and its a 30 fpi , 30mm thickness as shown


30fpi that's dense...


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are a couple of things I'd point out about the 990 gaming - I don't think I would put a 9xxx on it, as it locks the voltage in bios * can up it with soft ware* and the latest bios when working with the latest version of command center doesn't always give the correct voltage. It is consistent, but it won't match what is being fed to the cpu. Example 1.55 volt setting in CC = 1.48 in hwinfo. It's not v-droop, it's just not working properly with teh offset in voltage is what my theory is.
> 
> Wish I could submit this on the ROG forums, but since its with an MSI board it's not allowed - would be good enough for 3rd place too darn it !


cssorkinman you need to run test 2-3 times in order to have a better result than the first time


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There are a couple of things I'd point out about the 990 gaming - I don't think I would put a 9xxx on it, as it locks the voltage in bios * can up it with soft ware* and the latest bios when working with the latest version of command center doesn't always give the correct voltage. It is consistent, but it won't match what is being fed to the cpu. Example 1.55 volt setting in CC = 1.48 in hwinfo. It's not v-droop, it's just not working properly with teh offset in voltage is what my theory is.
> 
> Wish I could submit this on the ROG forums, but since its with an MSI board it's not allowed - would be good enough for 3rd place too darn it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cssorkinman you need to run test 2-3 times in order to have a better result than the first time
Click to expand...

Yup, makes a pretty big difference , doesn't it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that's what i am planning to buy.
> 
> I can install it in my GEn2 x_16 slot in order to have the same speed as Gen3 x8.
> I also read that when i install it in that slot i can only get x8 speed for both my GPU and SSD? If so, would that hurt my performance bad?
> 
> I am planning to get this adapter: https://azerty.nl/0-5743-794909/addonics-m2-pcie-ssd-adapter-intern-m-2-pci-express-3-0-x4.html
> 
> Hmm that's a huge drawback than. My gigabyte is just working fine no problems with that yet. The only downside is that i can't run 2400 MHz ram and its still PCIe Gen2. Other than that, its working perfectly fine.


I don't think an SSD has been made to make full use of X8 or 8 PCIe lanes yet.

Your limit is on the PCIe 2.0 limitation. Or just reading things wrong.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Standard thickness - 11 fpi I think.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think ive seen a 480 that was 30mm thick which is what i would consider standard...im thinking those are called slim models lol most of them are 45 or 55 or 60
Click to expand...

I know alphacool makes them (30, 45, 60 and 80)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that's what i am planning to buy.
> 
> I can install it in my GEn2 x_16 slot in order to have the same speed as Gen3 x8.
> I also read that when i install it in that slot i can only get x8 speed for both my GPU and SSD? If so, would that hurt my performance bad?
> 
> I am planning to get this adapter: https://azerty.nl/0-5743-794909/addonics-m2-pcie-ssd-adapter-intern-m-2-pci-express-3-0-x4.html
> 
> Hmm that's a huge drawback than. My gigabyte is just working fine no problems with that yet. The only downside is that i can't run 2400 MHz ram and its still PCIe Gen2. Other than that, its working perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think an SSD has been made to make full use of X8 or 8 PCIe lanes yet.
> 
> Your limit is on the PCIe 2.0 limitation. Or just reading things wrong.
Click to expand...

I think it was with hur, I already told him that you can't do this.

Again m.2 only uses 4 lanes pcie, you can't make it more, you can buy the intel ssd if you want more iirc it is x8, or a Revo drive but iirc they are all but extinct


----------



## mus1mus

IIRC, black ice and others such as Koolance make 25mm rads too.

Hurr, you can switch to Z170 and do a RAID 0 of the 950 Pro. But how much speed you can feel is way off my marks. I would only recommend them to people needing them.

My recent foray into the 950s went hassle free but their strength only comes noticeable when doing heavy Video Encoding and dealing with RAW 4K stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

And then they overheat


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> So I think I'm pretty well dialed in.
> 
> I haven't needed to disable any of the power saving features offered in my motherboard.
> 
> With all of those features enabled does my PC use much more power at idle than it would if I ran it at stock?


Are you in Voltage offset mode? If not, your CPU will be getting the full voltage you specified, all the time. In offset mode, as Cool n' Quiet allows Windows to throttle down the CPU speed, the core voltage will drop. Also, C1E states help a good deal in power savings. I calculated a few years back that turning off C1E states on the CPU would cost an extra $12 a year in my electric bill if my PC was on like all the time...

So yes, power saving features do work, but it's up to you if you really care that much about saving a dollar or two a month on electricity.

If you put your computer to sleep all the time, then the cost difference would be much less.

When your CPU is really being utilized, it doesn't really do anything, so...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And then they overheat


That, I will have to test.









The X99 Saber comes with all the dust cover plates (armor) for the PIE slots and m.2 but I didn't put that on in lieu of the heating issue.

I have decent airflow across the board so we'll see.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I know alphacool makes them (30, 45, 60 and 80)
> I think it was with hur, I already told him that you can't do this.
> 
> Again m.2 only uses 4 lanes pcie, you can't make it more, you can buy the intel ssd if you want more iirc it is x8, or a Revo drive but iirc they are all but extinct


I know how much you want me to be wrong but you are wrong this time Mega.. Its simple math, i get 1600 MB/s and around 75K IOPS, on the reads i get around 950 MB/s and around 65-70K IOPS. Obviously the IOPS are too low and yes i know the SSD is not working at its full potential because the PCIe Gen2 is the bottleneck here.. Now, it doesn't take a scientist to figure that one out..

The SSD is using its full potential in PCIe Gen3 x4 slot, since i only have PCIe Gen2 x4, and x_16 slots i can buy an M.2 adapter and insert it in to my x_16 slot in order to have the same speed as Gen3 x4 which is twice as fast.
I know this will work because this guy already done it:

http://nl.hardware.info/productervaring/4756/samsung-950-pro-256gb-productervaring-door-badlyanticipated

In Event viewer i get the following Warning: Evend ID 129 Reset to device, \ device \ raidport0, was issued. I can't find any information about it on the net about this. The only thing i found was that some people get this message because of a faulty SATA data cable but since NVME don't uses a SATA cable i think that its the SSD or the M.2 connector on the motherboard?
What do you think?


----------



## Mega Man

You are absolutely correct hurr (please note since this is text I am being 100% sarcastic)

You can take something that has 4 lanes of pcie and using "simple math" and put it into something x8 or x16, and of course even though there are no lanes electrically attached it will work at x8/x16 using "simple math"

time and time again we try to give you simple truths yet you continually insist we are wrong and "show us proof" from a no name Internet source. All we are trying to do is save you money and time. However WE must be wrong. Just like we were when you insisted you can EASILY hit 5ghz stable with your h100.and it keeps spiraling from there the last 2 being when you argued with @Sean Webster and then about the vrm being so much better on the giga board...

Your right, let your "simple math" work and prove us wrong


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You are absolutely correct hurr (please note since this is text I am being 100% sarcastic)
> 
> You can take something that has 4 lanes of pcie and using "simple math" and put it into something x8 or x16, and of course even though there are no lanes electrically attached it will work at x8/x16 using "simple math"
> 
> time and time again we try to give you simple truths yet you continually insist we are wrong and "show us proof" from a no name Internet source. All we are trying to do is save you money and time. However WE must be wrong. Just like we were when you insisted you can EASILY hit 5ghz stable with your h100.and it keeps spiraling from there the last 2 being when you argued with @Sean Webster and then about the vrm being so much better on the giga board...
> 
> Your right, let your "simple math" work and prove us wrong


dude, i just proved it to ya and yet you will not believe? lol

A friend of mine that has actually an master degree in electronics said its possible.. and its not MY math its jut how PCIe works. "no name internet source"? Its from Hardware.Info lol

Here is another proof that is works: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/downloads/document/Samsung_SSD_950_PRO_White_paper.pdf

you don't even bother to read what i post yet you want to bash me for being right? And not i proved you wrong you begin with something else just to bash me? Very immature and uncalled for to be honest..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You are absolutely correct hurr (please note since this is text I am being 100% sarcastic)
> 
> You can take something that has 4 lanes of pcie and using "simple math" and put it into something x8 or x16, and of course even though there are no lanes electrically attached it will work at x8/x16 using "simple math"
> 
> time and time again we try to give you simple truths yet you continually insist we are wrong and "show us proof" from a no name Internet source. All we are trying to do is save you money and time. However WE must be wrong. Just like we were when you insisted you can EASILY hit 5ghz stable with your h100.and it keeps spiraling from there the last 2 being when you argued with @Sean Webster and then about the vrm being so much better on the giga board...
> 
> Your right, let your "simple math" work and prove us wrong
> 
> 
> 
> dude, i just proved it to ya and yet you will not believe? lol
> 
> A friend of mine that has actually an master degree in electronics said its possible.. and its not MY math its jut how PCIe works. "no name internet source"? Its from Hardware.Info lol
> 
> Here is another proof that is works: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/downloads/document/Samsung_SSD_950_PRO_White_paper.pdf
> 
> you don't even bother to read what i post yet you want to bash me for being right? And not i proved you wrong you begin with something else just to bash me? Very immature and uncalled for to be honest..
Click to expand...

the reason is very simple.

all M.2 SSD's are physically limited to a PCIe x4 connection, you're using it on a board that supports PCIe 2.0 max........you don't have enough bandwidth


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the reason is very simple.
> 
> all M.2 SSD's are physically limited to a PCIe x4 connection, you're using it on a board that supports PCIe 2.0 max........you don't have enough bandwidth


I understand that i am on PCie Gen2 x4 but when i install my SSD with the adapter on an x_16 lane it will work as fast as Gen3 x4.

The dude on Hardware.Info proved it and he has PCIe Gen2 as well.. he is getting the same speeds as Gen3 x4 when he connected his SSD to an PCIe Gen2 x_16 slot.

What am i missing here? Plz explain why the guy from hardware.Info does get the correct speeds.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the reason is very simple.
> 
> all M.2 SSD's are physically limited to a PCIe x4 connection, you're using it on a board that supports PCIe 2.0 max........you don't have enough bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that i am on PCie Gen2 x4 but when i install my SSD with the adapter on an x_16 lane it will work as fast as Gen3 x4.
> 
> The dude on Hardware.Info proved it and he has PCIe Gen2 as well.. he is getting the same speeds as Gen3 x4 when he connected his SSD to an PCIe Gen2 x_16 slot.
> 
> What am i missing here? Plz explain why the guy from hardware.Info does get the correct speeds.
Click to expand...

Our test system consists of an Intel Core i5 on ASRock Z97 Extreme6 Motherboard *Intel Z97 chipset*.

^ That's using PCIe 3.0

EDIT: Got another theory, take off your overclock on the CPU and run the tests again and tell me what you get.


----------



## mus1mus

I have another comparison for you about PCIe lanes.

Quad GPU set-up.
Show me a board that uses PLX that runs 4 GPU at X16 that can topple by a significant amount a board running 4 GPS on Native X16-X8-X8-X8 or even X8-X8-X8-X8.

It's not a question about how many lanes it will use. Add a component to a PCIe lane and you will suffer subsequent latency penalties.


----------



## Mega Man

Beer!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Beer!


I don't have any, also I don't feel well and I can't clean my apartment and drink at the same time.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Sure you can....run the vacuum with one hand and chug with the other jeez...or is that an American thing lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Sure you can....run the vacuum with one hand and chug with the other jeez...or is that an American thing lol


Can't be American, no gun was involved in that sentence lol, joke.

Nah, I think if I started drinking now I'll be very ill.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Sure you can....run the vacuum with one hand and chug with the other jeez...or is that an American thing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be American, no gun was involved in that sentence lol, joke.
> 
> Nah, I think if I started drinking now I'll be very ill.
Click to expand...

The last you want to do is bring up country stereotypes.....Brits always lose that one so lets keep it civil eh? don't want no silly wars going on.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

The mob likes to talk with their hands for emphasis.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The last you want to do is bring up country stereotypes.....Brits always lose that one so lets keep it civil eh? don't want no silly wars going on.


lol a British lady got mad at me once because she came through the grocery store I was working for and was looking for a British blend of tea...we were out and I apologized and told her it would be coming on the truck that night....she exclaimed what happened to it all a few days ago there were about ten here...so I made the joke perhaps there was a disagreement and it got tossed in the harbor....apparently that's still a sore subject after 250 years lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The last you want to do is bring up country stereotypes.....Brits always lose that one so lets keep it civil eh? don't want no silly wars going on.
> 
> 
> 
> lol a British lady got mad at me once because she came through the grocery store I was working for and was looking for a British blend of tea...we were out and I apologized and told her it would be coming on the truck that night....she exclaimed what happened to it all a few days ago there were about ten here...so I made the joke perhaps there was a disagreement and it got tossed in the harbor....apparently that's still a sore subject after 250 years lol
Click to expand...

I laughed......I have no shame in admitting that.









Some people just have no sense of humour or they don't mind dishing it but can't take it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I laughed......I have no shame in admitting that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just have no sense of humour or they don't mind dishing it but can't take it


aint that the truth.......i get reported for having a laugh but alot of users onhere think im funny....which i am







....some dont understand its meant to be a joke


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Are you in Voltage offset mode? If not, your CPU will be getting the full voltage you specified, all the time. In offset mode, as Cool n' Quiet allows Windows to throttle down the CPU speed, the core voltage will drop. Also, C1E states help a good deal in power savings. I calculated a few years back that turning off C1E states on the CPU would cost an extra $12 a year in my electric bill if my PC was on like all the time...
> 
> So yes, power saving features do work, but it's up to you if you really care that much about saving a dollar or two a month on electricity.
> 
> If you put your computer to sleep all the time, then the cost difference would be much less.
> 
> When your CPU is really being utilized, it doesn't really do anything, so...


I don't remember that particular setting. It's not the same as Cool n' Quit right? I'll look for it in the bios after my IBT Freeze Test finishes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Our test system consists of an Intel Core i5 on ASRock Z97 Extreme6 Motherboard *Intel Z97 chipset*.
> 
> ^ That's using PCIe 3.0
> 
> EDIT: Got another theory, take off your overclock on the CPU and run the tests again and tell me what you get.


I do understand that with Gen2 x4 i don't have enough bandwidth but when i add more lanes to it like Gen2 x_16 slot i do get more bandwidth or am i wrong? I just want to learn about this because there is a lot of confusing around this.

I have the same issues with no overclock. I also get the following error in Windows log: Event ID 129 Reset to device, \device\Raidport0, was issued. I have this error message several times a day now.

Only thing i could find about it that it can be driver related, the M.2 socket of my motherboard is bad or the drive is bad. I can't find any errors for the SSD and all drivers are installed without any issues.

On another note, don't you find it strange that i get below 100K IOPS with 1600 MB/s read speeds? I start thinking its the CPU that went bad like my other components when my PSU died several weeks back.. what do you think?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Our test system consists of an Intel Core i5 on ASRock Z97 Extreme6 Motherboard *Intel Z97 chipset*.
> 
> ^ That's using PCIe 3.0
> 
> EDIT: Got another theory, take off your overclock on the CPU and run the tests again and tell me what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand that with Gen2 x4 i don't have enough bandwidth but when i add more lanes to it like Gen2 x_16 slot i do get more bandwidth or am i wrong? I just want to learn about this because there is a lot of confusing around this.
> 
> I have the same issues with no overclock. I also get the following error in Windows log: Event ID 129 Reset to device, \device\Raidport0, was issued. I have this error message several times a day now.
> 
> Only thing i could find about it that it can be driver related, the M.2 socket of my motherboard is bad or the drive is bad. I can't find any errors for the SSD and all drivers are installed without any issues.
> 
> On another note, don't you find it strange that i get below 100K IOPS with 1600 MB/s read speeds? I start thinking its the CPU that went bad like my other components when my PSU died several weeks back.. what do you think?
Click to expand...

The reason i asked about the overclock is because I was curious about whether or not it's similar to Sata SSD's in that it's dependant on single core performance (IOPS should be less at stock than overclocked)

and to the best of my knowledge x4 is still an x4 connection regardless of what slot you plug it into.

and no i seriously doubt anything is bad, I think it's either a limitation of PCIe 2.0 or the CPU's single core perf


----------



## Mega Man

we covered this already


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Beer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> All that being understood, I am trying to find out if indeed it is electronically locked at x4. If it is then that pretty much defeats the point of the adapter. I my self have not found that information of it being locked at x4 pci-e 3.0 electronically. I know you clearly stated that by design M.2 ssd are x4 and it cannot be changed. Still though I am hard headed and want find out besides there is no harm in finding out the hard way that you are right lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, so if i would get my hand on an M.2 PCIe adapter and install it on x8 or x16 slot i will get better performance correct? I am still limited by PCIe gen2 but i have more lanes that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might not help, M.2 SSD's by design are limited to x4 lanes regardless of pci-e revision according to the wiki. You could be the first to prove it as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is easy actually here
> 
> Source
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Computer bus interfaces provided through the M.2 connector are PCI Express 3.0 (up to four lanes), Serial ATA 3.0, and USB 3.0 (a single logical port for each of the latter two)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> source1
> source2
> http://www.hwtools.net/PDF/M2F_VER1.pdf
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If that is true, than why do they put x16_2 on it is my question, that is simply false advertisement correct?
> 
> So my read and write speeds are up to spec? Explain to me than why they advertise with 20 gbps bandwidth while i am only getting 5 gbps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not all SSDs ARE x4, some are x2, it CAN have UP TO x4
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx.
> 
> I must emit that i was little disappointed when i didn't reach the advertised speeds but after a longer search and 3x new OS install, because you have to install it in EUFI modus in order for the SSD to work properly, i discovered that its the PCIe gen 2 that is holding me back..
> Strange that they do advertise with speeds of gen 3 PCIe while i only get gen 2 performance.
> 
> I can surely clock it higher but i have to find out what all these settings do, its way different than the Sabertooth. I am aiming for 4.8 GHz again if i can reach that with reasonable temps.
> I will report back when i know more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a look at the 950 owners thread and also at the fact it clearly states on the GB website that the slot is x4. I was wondering what if you got an adapter for the ssd and used an x16 slot on the pci-e slot. I bet you would be the first to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I seen that also, i don't think that will make an difference but i am no expert at this so i will take a look at it.
> 
> Let me know if you found out something will you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if PCI-E 3.0 x4 = PCI-E 2.0 at x8 speed, I am going to assume that the M.2 slot is simply locked at x4 speeds of PCI-E 2.0. So my theory is if you use an x16 slot you would have more than enough bandwidth. So I am going to assume that x16 PCI-E 2.0 would equate to x8 PCI-E 3.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOT the way PCIE works.
> 
> PCIE has lanes,
> but putting a chip with 2 lanes or 4 lanes into a x16 slot, means that slot will run at 2 or 4 lanes
> 
> you CAN put a x16 lane slot into a x1/4/8 lane slot and it WILL run at x1/4/8
> or an x8 into a x1/4 and it will run at x1/4
> or x4 into an x1 and it will run at x1
> 
> but take a x1/4/8 and install into a slot with more lanes and it will only run at the rated amount
> 
> this is why ( unfortunately there was a great article i read on ocn that i cant find ) PCIe is pretty amazing, you can physically cut off the fingers ( where it goes into the slot ) on your GPU at certain points. and it will still function - there have been several mods that do this ! and you can also snap off the back of the PCIE slot and fit a longer card in a smaller slot.
> 
> the more lanes it has ( the card ) the faster it runs, it scales really well that way.
> 
> with that said, m.2 PCIE ssds can only have up to x4 pcie lanes you cant change that, electronically that it what is printed on the board.
> 
> so putting it into a x8/x16 slot just means that slot will only run at x4
> 
> pcie 2 vs 3 - each lane has a certain bandwidth, that pcie3 x1 slot has as much bandwidth as pcie2 x2 but if something ONLY has x1 ( electrically ) then it is bound to the pcie generation bandwidth of the board ( assuming it is the latest pcie- currently pcie3 )
Click to expand...





you are either willingly ignoring me or you dont believe me

i am sorry but you can not magically connect lanes to NOTHING and have it magically work

ill put it another way. since you say you are a mechanic

you have a 16 pin connector but only 4 wires are in the holes, side a and side b

side a is the ssd

if you take side a ( with only 4 wires in a 16 pin plug ) and plug it into a different ( for this make believe world we are in, it is an identical 16 pin plug ) 16 pin plug side b- with all 16 wires in it, do the other 12 wires that are not in plug a but are in plug b magically connect to something ?


----------



## AlDyer

Hey guys, Ive taken a bit of a break from the world of overclocking. Would you say the Gigabyte GA-990FX UD3 is a good board for overclocking or should I go higher end? Anything better under 200€?


----------



## jclafi

Are you going to overclock a AMD 4M/8T CPU (FX-8XXX)? If that´s the case, a middle of the road, 8+2 digital phase motherboard, will be a better option, like the UD5. But the UD3 is not a bad board.

Some guys have good experience with some good value Asus boards, just wait for them and a good advice will come !

Good Luck !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Hey guys, Ive taken a bit of a break from the world of overclocking. Would you say the Gigabyte GA-990FX UD3 is a good board for overclocking or should I go higher end? Anything better under 200€?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Are you going to overclock a AMD 4M/8T CPU (FX-8XXX)? If that´s the case, a middle of the road, 8+2 digital phase motherboard, will be a better option, like the UD5. But the UD3 is not a bad board.
> 
> Some guys have good experience with some good value Asus boards, just wait for them and a good advice will come !
> 
> Good Luck !


The last time I overclocked an FX 8350 it was with the M5A99FX Evo and I got my 8350 up to 5.2 GHz stable. The UD3 is 8+2 at least according to Gigabyte. But IF I need to spend more I could of course go with a Sabertooth or something.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> The last time I overclocked an FX 8350 it was with the M5A99FX Evo and I got my 8350 up to 5.2 GHz stable. The UD3 is 8+2 at least according to Gigabyte. But IF I need to spend more I could of course go with a Sabertooth or something.


You must have amazing cooling or a golden 8350! My 8350 needs 1.6v for 5ghz stable.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You must have amazing cooling or a golden 8350! My 8350 needs 1.6v for 5ghz stable.


Golden chip, cooled it with the Swiftech H220.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Golden chip, cooled it with the Swiftech H220.


I had a golden chip once it hit 5.0 on the stock cooler had screenshots and everything....then I woke up


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score, this is what i got with 4.8 GHz 2133 MHz ram 9-11-11-31 and 2600 MHz CPU/NB:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that MSI 990 FX board? I heard good things about it.




4.8 with 1866 CL9 RAM stock CPU/NB and HT Link

edit: Quoted the wrong person..oh well. Someone was asking for 2.43v realbench results so I figured I'd chime in since I had this saved still.


----------



## jclafi

Just for the record, my FX-8350 runs rock [email protected] Ghz with 1.52v. Cooling the thing is another problem.

But i must admit, i run Load Line Calibration at high settings, really zero vdroop/vdrop. I have one UD5.

I find that the 1.6v to run 5.0Ghz is a little off to what i see around. What motherboard you have ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You must have amazing cooling or a golden 8350! My 8350 needs 1.6v for 5ghz stable.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I had a golden chip once it hit 5.0 on the stock cooler had screenshots and everything....then I woke up


You can check out my post in the 5GHz club if you don't believe me...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I had a golden chip once it hit 5.0 on the stock cooler had screenshots and everything....then I woke up
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out my post in the 5GHz club if you don't believe me...
Click to expand...

I actually did that:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Ignore that one, got 5.2 http://valid.canardpc.com/2824843
> 
> Was even able to run 3DMark (2013) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/743426?
> 
> Ignore the low graphics I will explore into that


Not sure I'd call that golden tbh, how did you test stability?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually did that:
> Not sure I'd call that golden tbh, how did you test stability?


it was more a smack on stability more than anything...you can run something all day browsing and such but under heavy loads its a whole nother animal...I could likely run 5.4 unstable...but to pass ibt abx very high 40 runs and @ least 12 hours blend and small fts...never going to happen...(on just water)if it cant at least pass that I don't consider it stable at all


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually did that:
> Not sure I'd call that golden tbh, how did you test stability?
> 
> 
> 
> it was more a smack on stability more than anything...you can run something all day browsing and such but under heavy loads its a whole nother animal...I could likely run 5.4 unstable...but to pass ibt abx very high 40 runs and @ least 12 hours blend and small fts...never going to happen...(on just water)if it cant at least pass that I don't consider it stable at all
Click to expand...

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt atm.

there are 8350's out there that can do 5.2 at 1.55v and under (Red's is one and i think Mega has one too) but i would like to see some stability proof.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll give him the benefit of the doubt atm.
> 
> there are 8350's out there that can do 5.2 at 1.55v and under (Red's is one and i think Mega has one too) but i would like to see some stability proof.


yes the fact that the post states "was even able to run" leads me to immediately believe it wasn't truly stable...I'd love to have a chip like that...when I bought this e chip I had high hopes...I got a piggy e chip...it sips voltage to 4.5 then sharp volt wall...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Just for the record, my FX-8350 runs rock [email protected] Ghz with 1.52v. Cooling the thing is another problem.
> 
> But i must admit, i run Load Line Calibration at high settings, really zero vdroop/vdrop. I have one UD5.
> 
> I find that the 1.6v to run 5.0Ghz is a little off to what i see around. What motherboard you have ?


I only count IBT AVX very high 10 runs 80% stable, and this CPU needs 1.6v to pass those runs.









Here's mine at 5.24ghz, but I bet it wouldn't pass a standard IBT test.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll give him the benefit of the doubt atm.
> 
> there are 8350's out there that can do 5.2 at 1.55v and under (Red's is one and i think Mega has one too) but i would like to see some stability proof.
> 
> 
> 
> yes the fact that the post states "was even able to run" leads me to immediately believe it wasn't truly stable...I'd love to have a chip like that...when I bought this e chip I had high hopes...I got a piggy e chip...it sips voltage to 4.5 then sharp volt wall...
Click to expand...

That post was also made in 2013, quite a bit of time has passed since then and maybe he got it stable (very unlikely though).

as i said I would like to lead some proof and i know they are still watching this thread so i see no reason why they cannot provide it..........


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I only count IBT AVX very high 10 runs 80% stable, and this CPU needs 1.6v to pass those runs.


mine will not pass ibt avx at very high over 10 runs @ 5.0 @ 1.63v on multi only...still haven't tried fsb multi combo but I will have the cooling once I put things together to see if it's possible at all...looking at around 1400mm rad space with the new setup


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> mine will not pass ibt avx at very high over 10 runs @ 5.0 @ 1.63v on multi only...still haven't tried fsb multi combo but I will have the cooling once I put things together to see if it's possible at all...looking at around 1400mm rad space with the new setup


You should go with the multi FSB combo, one or the other doesn't work with my chip so I use both then I spent ages playing with voltage but I was fighting a losing battle with heat and not enough volts because this flat gets too hot when I'm benching and stress testing. When I lived at my mum's house my room was very cold so I could stress test there all day and night and not have an issue with heat, just voltage tweaking and memory tweaking.

Been offered one of these for £50, that's 50-60% off the price of a new one.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You should go with the multi FSB combo, one or the other doesn't work with my chip so I use both then I spent ages playing with voltage but I was fighting a losing battle with heat and not enough volts because this flat gets too hot when I'm benching and stress testing. When I lived at my mum's house my room was very cold so I could stress test there all day and night and not have an issue with heat, just voltage tweaking and memory tweaking.
> 
> Been offered one of these for £50, that's 50-60% off the price of a new one.


Yeah those things are beastly....I considered one but I want everything to fit inside my case because I have animals that are too curious about moving objects...I would have to build a shroud over the whole thing to prevent them from putting noses and paws inside


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You should go with the multi FSB combo, one or the other doesn't work with my chip so I use both then I spent ages playing with voltage but I was fighting a losing battle with heat and not enough volts because this flat gets too hot when I'm benching and stress testing. When I lived at my mum's house my room was very cold so I could stress test there all day and night and not have an issue with heat, just voltage tweaking and memory tweaking.
> 
> Been offered one of these for £50, that's 50-60% off the price of a new one.


nice rad but all i can think of is the cleaning of it every month or so

pain in the ass 9 or 18 fans lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> mine will not pass ibt avx at very high over 10 runs @ 5.0 @ 1.63v on multi only...still haven't tried fsb multi combo but I will have the cooling once I put things together to see if it's possible at all...looking at around 1400mm rad space with the new setup
> 
> 
> 
> You should go with the multi FSB combo, one or the other doesn't work with my chip so I use both then I spent ages playing with voltage but I was fighting a losing battle with heat and not enough volts because this flat gets too hot when I'm benching and stress testing. When I lived at my mum's house my room was very cold so I could stress test there all day and night and not have an issue with heat, just voltage tweaking and memory tweaking.
> 
> Been offered one of these for £50, that's 50-60% off the price of a new one.
Click to expand...

Nova 1080?

get it, good deal imo so long as you don't mind an external rad.

i think Johan has one if i'm not mistaken?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You should go with the multi FSB combo, one or the other doesn't work with my chip so I use both then I spent ages playing with voltage but I was fighting a losing battle with heat and not enough volts because this flat gets too hot when I'm benching and stress testing. When I lived at my mum's house my room was very cold so I could stress test there all day and night and not have an issue with heat, just voltage tweaking and memory tweaking.
> 
> Been offered one of these for £50, that's 50-60% off the price of a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice rad but all i can think of is the cleaning of it every month or so
> 
> pain in the ass 9 or 18 fans lol
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the plate the fans attach to comes off, meaning 4 screws and the fans all come off still attached, actually easier than cleaning most other rads actually if it works the same way i think it does


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice rad but all i can think of is the cleaning of it every month or so
> 
> pain in the ass 9 or 18 fans lol


The seller also has a plate to convert it to 4x 200mm fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nova 1080?
> 
> get it, good deal imo so long as you don't mind an external rad.
> 
> i think Johan has one if i'm not mistaken?


I'll probably get a bricky rad box for it and feet and screw it into the underside of my IKEA Galant, Bad Idea?


----------



## AlDyer

I can't prove anything past 3DMark. I ran IBT for the standard 10 passes and also played Battlefield quite a bit with it, but sold the chip for team Intel quite fast after it so yeah maybe it was not fully stable. My stable clocks before that were 5GHz so it was a pretty damn good chip whatever way you look at it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pretty sure the plate the fans attach to comes off, meaning 4 screws and the fans all come off still attached, actually easier than cleaning most other rads actually if it works the same way i think it does


nnice, i just been reading about it something for me to consider if iget back into watercooling


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score, this is what i got with 4.8 GHz 2133 MHz ram 9-11-11-31 and 2600 MHz CPU/NB
> 
> How is that MSI 990 FX board? I heard good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 with 1866 CL9 RAM stock CPU/NB and HT Link
> 
> edit: Quoted the wrong person..oh well. Someone was asking for 2.43v realbench results so I figured I'd chime in since I had this saved still.
Click to expand...

I was the one who was curious about the new version, thanks for posting the score. Did you submit it at the rog forums? Should be one of the top scores - good job!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I can't prove anything past 3DMark. I ran IBT for the standard 10 passes and also played Battlefield quite a bit with it, but sold the chip for team Intel quite fast after it so yeah maybe it was not fully stable. My stable clocks before that were 5GHz so it was a pretty damn good chip whatever way you look at it.


ok then so not stable


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ok then so not stable


What I was thinking, I remember being "stable" at 5ghz with 1.48v...


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What I was thinking, I remember being "stable" at 5ghz with 1.48v...


1.475 V is the stock setting for a 9590 4.7/5.0 base/turbo. I can do 5.2 at 1.500 V and one core per module. Not much use for that other than, that and 2400 + 2600 HT helps with crossfire, but does not make enough difference. 3d mark. Video score goes from around 16000 to 16500. A minor bit of throttle stock. More than enough total gittix for games with one monitor 2560 x 1440.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> 1.475 V is the stock setting for a 9590 4.7/5.0 base/turbo. I can do 5.2 at 1.500 V and one core per module. Not much use for that other than, that and 2400 + 2600 HT helps with crossfire, but does not make enough difference. 3d mark. Video score goes from around 16000 to 16500. A minor bit of throttle stock. More than enough total gittix for games with one monitor 2560 x 1440.


I wasn't stable at all at those volts for 5ghz, my chip needs 1.6v I've tried everything to bring that voltage down but it doesn't work. just how the lottery goes.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I wasn't stable at all at those volts for 5ghz, my chip needs 1.6v I've tried everything to bring that voltage down but it doesn't work. just how the lottery goes.


are you going to buy that nova 1080?

pls do a build log would love to see it in action


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I can't prove anything past 3DMark. I ran IBT for the standard 10 passes and also played Battlefield quite a bit with it, but sold the chip for team Intel quite fast after it so yeah maybe it was not fully stable. My stable clocks before that were 5GHz so it was a pretty damn good chip whatever way you look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ok then so not stable
Click to expand...

Every FX 8 core I've had will run battlefield games at 5ghz - all but one of them on a 240mm AIO ( 9370 was just too darn hot) Of those same chips, the 8320 wouldn't run IBT AVX above 4.8 ghz on the 480 mm custom loop, with better power and near ideal VRM/Chipset/Socket cooling ( one core on the first module was weak). The 8370 , 8370e and 9370 will all pass IBT AVX above 5 ghz The 1235 batch 8350 has , the batch 1312 had a harder time, not sure that I ever managed 10 passes of IBT AVX at 5ghz on that one.

The best undervolter of the bunch is the 8370, followed by the 8370e and surprisingly , at the 4ghz clock, the 8320 was the 3rd best at undervolting.

Hottest running chips at voltages needed for 4.7ghz 9370, followed by 8370e, 8370, 8320, 1312 - 8350, 1235 - 8350 being the coolest of the ones I really tested.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action


I'm waiting on a reply, I need to sell this Z87 rig and this Z170 sabertooth motherboard but no Idea where to list them, seems pointless listing them here, want like £220 for the Z87 rig, it doesnt have a cpu cos that's in my i5 build "Kraken".


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm waiting on a reply, I need to sell this Z87 rig and this Z170 sabertooth motherboard but no Idea where to list them, seems pointless listing them here, want like £220 for the Z87 rig, it doesnt have a cpu cos that's in my i5 build "Kraken".


wont hurt to post them in here, there are alot of uk users in here, you never know or theres fleabay lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wont hurt to post them in here, there are alot of uk users in here, you never know or theres fleabay lol


Do you think that £220 ono is a fair price for:

Gigabyte Z87 UHD-3
500W PSU (generic)
8gb Corsair 1600mhz
GTX 660 1.5gb EVGA
Card reader
Seagate 500gb
WD green 500gb
fancy lights lol
all housed in a CM storm scout II

Or am I just asking for far too much?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Do you think that £220 ono is a fair price for:
> 
> Gigabyte Z87 UHD-3
> 500W PSU (generic)
> 8gb Corsair 1600mhz
> GTX 660 1.5gb EVGA
> Card reader
> Seagate 500gb
> WD green 500gb
> fancy lights lol
> all housed in a CM storm scout II
> 
> Or am I just asking for far too much?


im the wrong guy to ask about selling lol......all i do is see what i paid for them and half it, i think thats the fair thing to do for used items


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im the wrong guy to ask about selling lol......all i do is see what i paid for them and half it, i think thats the fair thing to do for used items


Yep Gertie sold me my RAM at half price , an absolute bargain, thanks Gertie


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Hey guys, Ive taken a bit of a break from the world of overclocking. Would you say the Gigabyte GA-990FX UD3 is a good board for overclocking or should I go higher end? Anything better under 200€?


I can't speak to other boards at that price range, but I'm happy with my UD3. It has a lot nice features, good overclocking options, easy bios flashing utility, good audio just to name a few. My 8320e went up to 4.7hgz w/ 20 passes on IBT on very high at 1.4875 v-core. It was just under 60C on NB, CPU, and socket under full load; the ambient was at 68F and I used a Hyper Evo 212 on the CPU.

I hit 4.8Ghz on 1.55 vc that passed 10 passes on IBT, but it woudln't boot at 5.0Ghz and I wasn't going to bump up past 1.55. I was hitting temp and voltage wall.

A couple tips on the board:
I've heard revision 4.0 and newer are better than earlier revisions.
I read an article that said the best vllc was the "medium settting"

Hope that helps.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Yep Gertie sold me my RAM at half price , an absolute bargain, thanks Gertie


No Problem









dont forget the free delivery haha


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> mine will not pass ibt avx at very high over 10 runs @ 5.0 @ 1.63v on multi only...still haven't tried fsb multi combo but I will have the cooling once I put things together to see if it's possible at all...looking at around 1400mm rad space with the new setup
> 
> 
> 
> You should go with the multi FSB combo, one or the other doesn't work with my chip so I use both then I spent ages playing with voltage but I was fighting a losing battle with heat and not enough volts because this flat gets too hot when I'm benching and stress testing. When I lived at my mum's house my room was very cold so I could stress test there all day and night and not have an issue with heat, just voltage tweaking and memory tweaking.
> 
> Been offered one of these for £50, that's 50-60% off the price of a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nova 1080?
> 
> get it, good deal imo so long as you don't mind an external rad.
> 
> i think Johan has one if i'm not mistaken?
Click to expand...

Hey! My case will house one idles case labs tx10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice rad but all i can think of is the cleaning of it every month or so
> 
> pain in the ass 9 or 18 fans lol
> 
> 
> 
> The seller also has a plate to convert it to 4x 200mm fans.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nova 1080?
> 
> get it, good deal imo so long as you don't mind an external rad.
> 
> i think Johan has one if i'm not mistaken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probably get a bricky rad box for it and feet and screw it into the underside of my IKEA Galant, Bad Idea?
Click to expand...

200 mm fan suck fyi


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You should go with the multi FSB combo, one or the other doesn't work with my chip so I use both then I spent ages playing with voltage but I was fighting a losing battle with heat and not enough volts because this flat gets too hot when I'm benching and stress testing. When I lived at my mum's house my room was very cold so I could stress test there all day and night and not have an issue with heat, just voltage tweaking and memory tweaking.
> 
> Been offered one of these for £50, that's 50-60% off the price of a new one.


I wasn't able to increase my cpu clock with FSB/CPU multi combo on my setup. I still hit the same v-core temp wall, but it was worth it to OC the ram and motherboard.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I wasn't able to increase my cpu clock with FSB/CPU multi combo on my setup. I still hit the same v-core temp wall, but it was worth it to OC the ram and motherboard.


you can overclock those much easier with just multi







but yeah I'll have to try it once I get it all setup...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action


It has been dispatched.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I can't speak to other boards at that price range, but I'm happy with my UD3. It has a lot nice features, good overclocking options, easy bios flashing utility, good audio just to name a few. My 8320e went up to 4.7hgz w/ 20 passes on IBT on very high at 1.4875 v-core. It was just under 60C on NB, CPU, and socket under full load; the ambient was at 68F and I used a Hyper Evo 212 on the CPU.
> 
> I hit 4.8Ghz on 1.55 vc that passed 10 passes on IBT, but it woudln't boot at 5.0Ghz and I wasn't going to bump up past 1.55. I was hitting temp and voltage wall.
> 
> A couple tips on the board:
> I've heard revision 4.0 and newer are better than earlier revisions.
> I read an article that said the best vllc was the "medium settting"
> 
> Hope that helps.


Cheers mate, helpful post for sure +REP


----------



## mirzet1976

cssorkinman for now I am first and until recently the champion is now trying to regain top spot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> cssorkinman for now I am first and until recently the champion is now trying to regain top spot.


Congrats! That's not an easy bench to pass.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> cssorkinman for now I am first and until recently the champion is now trying to regain top spot.


Nice. But watch out. Lady @SuperZan might catch you.









How did the new encoding differ from the previous iteration?

I just saw it being shorter now.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action
> 
> 
> 
> It has been dispatched.
Click to expand...

Yes I do have one the 1260 as @Sgt Bilko said. I love it. Also stay away from 200mm fans as @Mega Man said they're terrible for rads. This is what the 4 hole bracket IS good for though. That's 9x 140mm fans. Got a great EOL deal on them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action
> 
> 
> 
> It has been dispatched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do have one the 1260 as @Sgt Bilko said. I love it. Also stay away from 200mm fans as @Mega Man said they're terrible for rads. This is what the 4 hole bracket IS good for though. That's 9x 140mm fans. Got a great EOL deal on them.
Click to expand...

Ha!........knew I wasn't losing my mind.......


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes I do have one the 1260 as @Sgt Bilko said. I love it. Also stay away from 200mm fans as @Mega Man said they're terrible for rads. This is what the 4 hole bracket IS good for though. That's 9x 140mm fans. Got a great EOL deal on them.


what kind of temps do ya get for 5ghz n over? will one pump do or do u have to have more

i got the go ahead from the missus


----------



## Johan45

I think that depends on your plans. In a normal situation a normal pump will do. I use a 700GPH pond pump because of distance and head. The rad is not restrictive just big. As for temps and such. I used this mainly as a benching rig with cold temps. Did this on a -20c day with the rad as you see it. http://valid.x86.fr/f7wtgg


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action
> 
> 
> 
> It has been dispatched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do have one the 1260 as @Sgt Bilko said. I love it. Also stay away from 200mm fans as @Mega Man said they're terrible for rads. This is what the 4 hole bracket IS good for though. That's 9x 140mm fans. Got a great EOL deal on them.
Click to expand...

hahaha! Do you have to keep your loop running twenty four seven so things do not freeze? Probably just pull up the rope so the kids can't get in, right?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action
> 
> 
> 
> It has been dispatched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do have one the 1260 as @Sgt Bilko said. I love it. Also stay away from 200mm fans as @Mega Man said they're terrible for rads. This is what the 4 hole bracket IS good for though. That's 9x 140mm fans. Got a great EOL deal on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha! Do you have to keep your loop running twenty four seven so things do not freeze? Probably just pull up the rope so the kids can't get in, right?
Click to expand...

I run a 50/50 water antifreeze mix in mine when exposing it to cold air. Haven't done it lately though.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action
> 
> 
> 
> It has been dispatched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do have one the 1260 as @Sgt Bilko said. I love it. Also stay away from 200mm fans as @Mega Man said they're terrible for rads. This is what the 4 hole bracket IS good for though. That's 9x 140mm fans. Got a great EOL deal on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha! Do you have to keep your loop running twenty four seven so things do not freeze? Probably just pull up the rope so the kids can't get in, right?
Click to expand...

I only run it when benching then it comes back in the house. That cable you see is for the fans. Had to custom build it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you going to buy that nova 1080?
> 
> pls do a build log would love to see it in action
> 
> 
> 
> It has been dispatched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do have one the 1260 as @Sgt Bilko said. I love it. Also stay away from 200mm fans as @Mega Man said they're terrible for rads. This is what the 4 hole bracket IS good for though. That's 9x 140mm fans. Got a great EOL deal on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha! Do you have to keep your loop running twenty four seven so things do not freeze? Probably just pull up the rope so the kids can't get in, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I run a 50/50 water antifreeze mix in mine when exposing it to cold air. Haven't done it lately though.
Click to expand...

Same here but a little heavier mix. I had it freeze up on a couple times when it was -30c or colder outside


----------



## Spandexxx

Hello everyone,

I was going to follow the rev 1.1 UD5 guide for the 8320 but the imageshack images are down, I guess they were too old.

What are safe values for a reasonable overclock for the 8320 + 990FXAUD5 rev 1.1?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I only run it when benching then it comes back in the house. That cable you see is for the fans. Had to custom build it.
> Same here but a little heavier mix. I had it freeze up on a couple times when it was -30c or colder outside


I'm using a D5 pump so I'm assuming it will be plenty powerful enough for my loop with that rad as its not restrictive like you said? Rad won't be far from Chernobyl anyway. Can you give me some advice on running 9 fans that I'll need, I might get the plate to run 140mm fans but not sure, might just stick with the 9x 120mms yet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spandexxx*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was going to follow the rev 1.1 UD5 guide for the 8320 but the imageshack images are down, I guess they were too old.
> 
> What are safe values for a reasonable overclock for the 8320 + 990FXAUD5 rev 1.1?


Safe values, if you can cool it, you can clock it sorry I am on mobile and can't see rig builder if you have one, you will need to tell me your cpu cooler, if not see the link in my sig, make one then tell me your cpu cooler


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spandexxx*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was going to follow the rev 1.1 UD5 guide for the 8320 but the imageshack images are down, I guess they were too old.
> 
> What are safe values for a reasonable overclock for the 8320 + 990FXAUD5 rev 1.1?
> 
> 
> 
> Safe values, if you can cool it, you can clock it sorry I am on mobile and can't see rig builder if you have one, you will need to tell me your cpu cooler, if not see the link in my sig, make one then tell me your cpu cooler
Click to expand...

No Rigbuilder listed atm, but yes i agree, information about the rest of your PC is needed


----------



## Spandexxx

Nailed it. There's my rig builder.

I played with the multiplier only and got it 3.9, seems stable.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spandexxx*
> 
> Nailed it. There's my rig builder.
> 
> I played with the multiplier only and got it 3.9, seems stable.


Tried adding Voltage?

with a 240 AIO you should get somewhere between 4.6-4.8Ghz before temps become the issue


----------



## Spandexxx

Okay I tried putting it up to 4.5Ghz on 1.4125v but prime95 starting putting out errors. Any tips?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spandexxx*
> 
> Okay I tried putting it up to 4.5Ghz on 1.4125v but prime95 starting putting out errors. Any tips?


Moar volts......


----------



## Spandexxx

More volts it is.

Currently stressing at 4.4ghz @ 1.46v.

Any other settings I should be ticking? I'll take photos


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spandexxx*
> 
> More volts it is.
> 
> Currently stressing at 4.4ghz @ 1.46v.
> 
> Any other settings I should be ticking? I'll take photos


LLC on Normal, all CPU power saving stuff off (Core C6 State, C1E, Cool & Quiet, APM), for the short term use the version of IBT AVX here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

set it to do 10 runs at Very High, monitor your temps (70c Max for CPU Package and CPU Socket) and if it passes that then do 20 runs.


----------



## Spandexxx

Looks like this rev1.1 board doesn't have llc. I'll try your stress test next.

The burn in test failed after two results with those above settings plugged in.

4.4ghz at 1.46v


----------



## Mega Man

1.1 does have llc rev 1 does not.

But iirc it may be under load line control

Make sure nb and cpu nb ( giga calls cpu/nb nb core ) are set to 1.2v ( +0.1v )


----------



## Spandexxx

After reading your post Megaman I took a good look at the board I realize that this is a rev 1.0 board. Early adopters lose features again ahaha


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know how accurate this is but i did an blackhole benchmark and it seems that single thread performance is very low compared to others i seen on the net.



You can also see that my CPU is trotting down for some reason or its a read error in HWINFO64.

Every power saving feature is turned off in BIOS and my system is fully stable, tested this with IBT AVX maximum 10 passes and i was stable with very similar numbers.

I also seen in the BIOS that i can enable or disable cores but it only says that i am using an 6 core CPU..? I can set the CPU core count and the maximum i see is 6 cores per CPU.

Strange thing is also that i see that my system is pulling a lot more watts from the wall with this motherboard than with the Sabertooth at the same overclock, i know this because i have an watt meter between my system and socket.

Anyone has an idea what is going on? Perhaps an setting i forget?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know how accurate this is but i did an blackhole benchmark and it seems that single thread performance is very low compared to others i seen on the net.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see that my CPU is trotting down for some reason or its a read error in HWINFO64.
> 
> Every power saving feature is turned off in BIOS and my system is fully stable, tested this with IBT AVX maximum 10 passes and i was stable with very similar numbers.
> 
> I also seen in the BIOS that i can enable or disable cores but it only says that i am using an 6 core CPU..? I can set the CPU core count and the maximum i see is 6 cores per CPU.
> 
> Strange thing is also that i see that my system is pulling a lot more watts from the wall with this motherboard than with the Sabertooth at the same overclock, i know this because i have an watt meter between my system and socket.
> 
> Anyone has an idea what is going on? Perhaps an setting i forget?


----------



## Johan45

Wanna see something funny. For single core results set affinity prior to the single thread test. It will help.
This is a Thuban only six cores at 4.7. I'd post some FX results but the only one I have available was done at 6.0


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wanna see something funny. For single core results set affinity prior to the single thread test. It will help.
> This is a Thuban only six cores at 4.7. I'd post some FX results but the only one I have available was done at 6.0


heres my oldone you got me beat on the multithread







i wonder why that is


----------



## Johan45

Probably cause it's an older version of the benchmark. Here's one I found at 5.5 I see your 4 thread and single thread look very high


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Probably cause it's an older version of the benchmark. Here's one I found at 5.5 I see your 4 thread and single thread look very high


did u use the conditioning software?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Probably cause it's an older version of the benchmark. Here's one I found at 5.5 I see your 4 thread and single thread look very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u use the conditioning software?
Click to expand...

Most likely but I honestly don't remember. That was quite a while ago


----------



## miklkit

I tried that affinity trick at 5 ghz. My first run without it was about the same as your Thuban overall but the second run was better.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice runs guys, thnx for that. Now i have some comparisons.

The IOPS problem i have is CPU related, i did a quick 5 GHz overclock and my scores were much higher.

Strange that this guy has much higher score than me with practically the same motherboard chipset and when i had my Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB i had over 100K IOPS.

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2894783/samsung-950-pro-reaching-full-speeds.html

I know you only see the difference in benchmarks but still, its kinda strange if you ask me and i am determined to find the source of this issue i have. I am mailing with an fellow that has almost the same system and get the same low IOPS scores.

Is there anyone out here with an Samsung SSD that is willing to runt he benchmark and post his results here? Would be much obliged. Just for comparison sake, it doesn't matter what Samsung as long its a Samsung SSD.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I tried that affinity trick at 5 ghz. My first run without it was about the same as your Thuban overall but the second run was better.


Here's a couple with the 990 gaming rig set at 5ghz , curious how your cpuz bench compares to mine ?


----------



## miklkit

I didn't know there was such a thing as a CPUZ benchmark!


----------



## mirzet1976

One old run with 1.74V


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> One old run with 1.74V




Hell of a bump in Mutil-thread you've got over me.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a bump in Mutil-thread you've got over me.


Wrong, 1.73V gives lower scores than 1.74 and 1.75


----------



## bigdayve

Turbo Question

Hi I am curious about the turbo core. I've read in many places that the turbo option should be disabled while overclocking. Is this a hard fast rule? I'm curious if I could hit my heat or voltage wall and get around it with a turbo.

Also, I am curious about using it to increase clocks on a mild overclock for relatively low voltage and everyday use. For example, I am doing a stress test on my rig with 1.25 vcore, 1.55 dram, and all other voltage stock. I have my NB frequency at 233 and my cpu multiplier and turbo multiplier at x15.5 (3.6ghz) and 17.5(4.1ghz) respectively. So far it has passed 40 rounds of standard setting IBT.

Here is about the only link I can find contrary to the "NO TURBO" rule.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a bump in Mutil-thread you've got over me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, 1.73V gives lower scores than 1.74 and 1.75
Click to expand...

What am I wrong about?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a bump in Mutil-thread you've got over me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, 1.73V gives lower scores than 1.74 and 1.75
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What am I wrong about?
Click to expand...

He means that you were running an earlier version of the cpuz benchmark, it was more difficult to get high multicore scores than it is with the newest version of cpuz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a bump in Mutil-thread you've got over me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, 1.73V gives lower scores than 1.74 and 1.75
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What am I wrong about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He means that you were running an earlier version of the cpuz benchmark, it was more difficult to get high multicore scores than it is with the newest version of cpuz
Click to expand...

Ok then that makes more sense to me, though he was talking about CPU voltage for a little while









I only did that for giggles when the Bench was first available, good to know there has been a change since.


----------



## cssorkinman

Me too until i looked at the cpuz versions closer....lol

Turned off smart protection on my MSI 990 Gaming and gained at least 100mhz + on IBT AVX


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Turbo Question
> 
> Hi I am curious about the turbo core. I've read in many places that the turbo option should be disabled while overclocking. Is this a hard fast rule? I'm curious if I could hit my heat or voltage wall and get around it with a turbo.
> 
> Also, I am curious about using it to increase clocks on a mild overclock for relatively low voltage and everyday use. For example, I am doing a stress test on my rig with 1.25 vcore, 1.55 dram, and all other voltage stock. I have my NB frequency at 233 and my cpu multiplier and turbo multiplier at x15.5 (3.6ghz) and 17.5(4.1ghz) respectively. So far it has passed 40 rounds of standard setting IBT.
> 
> Here is about the only link I can find contrary to the "NO TURBO" rule.


no it isn't a rule at all. There are people who have successfully managed to get a turbo OC and normal OC working together well. But I think for the performance improvement it provides vs. The trouble it takes getting it to work isn't worth it. Especially since most of us are pushing for the absolute HIGHEST numbers like close to or over the big 5 point OH. But who knows. Essentially you are gonna make a 9370 or 9590 situation where you have all the cores closed a bit lower turbo up.

Why don't you give it a shot and let u know how it goes.


----------



## Mega Man

iirc you have to mess with pstates, but i dont know much beyond that

in other news, i am flabbergasted. someone took off the intel colored glasses this mourning, oh and more hate against amd http://www.overclock.net/t/1591446/tweaktown-amd-has-their-own-recommended-cpus-for-vr-because-oculus-hates-amd/0_100

i am on like post 20 and my jaw has not had a chance to get off the floor, people are actually sticking up for amd fx

hey @Undervolter

did you wanna address this, i am pretty sure they are false but if anyone has proof you would
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtcn77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For those exact percentages, i was talking unlocked CPU (like a 6600k) against unlocked 8-threaded piledriver. *The OC hack for locked intel CPU's messes with performance in some ways.* That test also looks to be at least partially GPU bound? You can make Witcher 3 run way worse on those CPU's.
> I remember hearing stuff about rendering 1 eye per GPU with such headsets. That might work well, but it doesn't adress the problem of your FPS being stuck 1.5x lower than you want it because of a CPU not being able to run the game at that FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
Click to expand...


----------



## miklkit

I read that thread but didn't feel like getting involved.

I also just DLed Handbrake and gave it a try. Got 42-43fps in X264 encoding at all default settings. I can see why the intel boys like it as it is poorly optimized compared to Format Factory.


----------



## neokosmitis

guyz on asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0 with 8320 amd,after we have o.c. it and we see is stable,what should we re-enable again?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> guyz on asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0 with 8320 amd,after we have o.c. it and we see is stable,what should we re-enable again?


You can re-enable CnQ and C-states. But you should just be using a multiplier only OC and Offset Vcore.

Set Windows Power Management to Balanced, so you can down cloxk and Undervolt when idling. That is, if you are into saving the earth.


----------



## neokosmitis

ok ty a lot


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> guyz on asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0 with 8320 amd,after we have o.c. it and we see is stable,what should we re-enable again?
> 
> 
> 
> You can re-enable CnQ and C-states. But you should just be using a multiplier only OC and Offset Vcore.
> 
> Set Windows Power Management to Balanced, so you can down cloxk and Undervolt when idling. That is, if you are into saving the earth.
Click to expand...

I always do high perf. And set min cpu to 0%
Also I personally enable apm and hpc, but my sockets are never warm enough to care ( it will throttle at 72C socket )

However on my giga i can not enable apm, I don't think there is a socket temp and I know there is no way to read it, it always bsod for w.e. reason. I just leave it to a gigabyte thing, never an issue on my asus


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc you have to mess with pstates, but i dont know much beyond that
> 
> in other news, i am flabbergasted. someone took off the intel colored glasses this mourning, oh and more hate against amd http://www.overclock.net/t/1591446/tweaktown-amd-has-their-own-recommended-cpus-for-vr-because-oculus-hates-amd/0_100
> 
> i am on like post 20 and my jaw has not had a chance to get off the floor, people are actually sticking up for amd fx
> 
> hey @Undervolter
> 
> did you wanna address this, i am pretty sure they are false but if anyone has proof you would


Dear God, not again!!! I have already posted elsewhere a handbrake benchmark from a german site, that was using UltraHD 4K file as source and the 8320E at stock was beating the 6600K. I am too bored to search and find it again. It's always the same old story of source, settings and output. The reply was given by milkkit. Look at his CPU graph. The CPU is not maxed out.

Look at this "Handbrake" result how it's different:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/core-i5-6600k-processor-review-desktop-skylake,11.html

I can't find where exactly the picture posted is from, but it's from kitguru it appears. I found this from a review of them:

We measured the average frame rate achieved for a task of converting a 1.23GB 1080P game recording using the High Profile setting and MP4 container.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-6700k-i5-6600k-skylake-cpu-review/5/

So the source is a gaming recording. Wait a minute! A game recording? So it's already compressed in x264. So they basically try to compress a compressed file. And don't state the output resolution. Anyway, bottom line, the FX isn't loaded 100%, the 6600 is, so the 6600 beats the FX at 4.62Ghz. While at guru3D it barely equals a 4Ghz FX and in the german test with 4K source it loses to 8320E.

One has to wonder. Why don't they take a Blue Ray as source? That's what the x264 format was born for. Because the XVid/DivX was requiring too much space to compress Blu Ray.

Hanbrake is PERFECTLY capable of scaling to 100% on all FX cores. BUT, it assumes you give it a heavy job, which is why it assigns 12 threads to the engine in an FX 8 core. The threads also require some syncronization. So if you give it a light load, you can't saturate 12 threads and the sync gets bad. The result is Miklkit's graphic where you see the cores at half load.

This is when you put a Blue Ray as source and you do 720P conversion, CRF 18, preset slow (not even 1080p):



^ This is from my PC. Vidcoder is Handbrake with a more evolved GUI, but for all effects and purposes it's the exactly the same handbrake engine. As you see the CPU graph is very different than Miklkit's, because my source, settings and output resolution, are capable of saturating the 12 default threads. So when you use a poor bitrate or resolution source/settings/output resolution you get the FX working poorly, below max capacity. When you put high resolution/high bitate and high settigns and output resolution of 720P or higher, you get 100% CPU use and you surpass the Intel that was previously beating you.

Compare the graph with Miklkit's where it uses 62% CPU:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/58260#post_24902947

^ That's what reviewers also do and come up with the "amazing" results for the Intels...

Because, the FPS per se in Handbrake means nothing. A different source with the same settings can give 40 fps vs 80 fps. The fps is just the result of the source/bitrate/settings and resolution. Any of these varies, the FPS will also vary and so will the CPU load.


----------



## Undervolter

Double post, sorry.

EDIT: Thinking about it, for light jobs (like compressing an already compressed file), it MAY be preferable to manually alter the default 12 threads to 8. It will probably be easier to saturate and avoid some of the waiting time for syncing with all threads. But i 've never bothered to see if there is a flag you can add in handbrake for that. The encoder certainly supports the flag, but don't remember if Handbrake allows you to customize the comand line.


----------



## Alastair

I saw that thread. And someone was posting GamerNexus fallout4 cpu benches. The same ones that had the FX9590 throttling because it was installed in a poor motherboard. That's when I got involved in the thread.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I read that thread but didn't feel like getting involved.
> 
> I also just DLed Handbrake and gave it a try. Got 42-43fps in X264 encoding at all default settings. I can see why the intel boys like it as it is poorly optimized compared to Format Factory.


UPDATE: The first thing I did this morning was run Handbrake through the ICC Patcher and picked up an fps. This is doing the same AVI game file on stock settings as the first run.


So X264 is designed for Blue Ray? Hmm, gotta finger out how to do that.


----------



## Johan45

Not to derail the ole Intel VS AMD stuff but....
The other night I was trying to install xP on my crossblade. Everything went fine untill I was installing drivers and I got a blue screen. After that I couldn't get XP to load. Right when windows was about to start another blue screen. So i decided I would re-install thinking driver corruption. After that any time after partition selection I'd get blue screens or HDD errors saying it was corrupt. I'd also get media errors. i was at it for a while. I swapped data cables and power cables and still the same result. I ended up quitting out of frustration. Next day I decided to use IDE mode thinking maybe the slipped drivers weren't quite right for this board. Everything went beautifully. I had XP installed, drivers done and trying some FSB OC to get the iGP up to par. Shut down for supper and when I went to restart the PC, I heard this sizzling/popping noise and that's when I saw the smoke. I use a bench and the SSD was just sitting on my desk which was blackened from the fire. The SATA power plug was melted right to the SSD. I pulled it apart, cleaned it up and tried it in a different plug but the SSD is done. Typically this is caused from loose connections but I KNOW they were tight . It was part of my problem solving. It was even a new cable. Then I remembered I was having issue with this drive with similar circumstances on and off for the last couple months. In my opinion there was something wrong with it not the connector.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw that thread. And someone was posting GamerNexus fallout4 cpu benches. The same ones that had the FX9590 throttling because it was installed in a poor motherboard. That's when I got involved in the thread.


Seen that, already said my piece to the writer of that article about it but I wasn't getting involved in that thread, Tweaktown didn't have the whole story though, AMD's new list doesn't have any FM2+ chips on it, only the FX-6350, 8350, 8370, 9370 and 9590, I'm assuming it's got something to do with clock speeds seeing as they didn't include the 6300 or 8320

other news, I should have my skylake rig done by the end of next week and assuming i don't get lynched for it does anyone have anything in particular they want tested?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not to derail the ole Intel VS AMD stuff but....
> The other night I was trying to install xP on my crossblade. Everything went fine untill I was installing drivers and I got a blue screen. After that I couldn't get XP to load. Right when windows was about to start another blue screen. So i decided I would re-install thinking driver corruption. After that any time after partition selection I'd get blue screens or HDD errors saying it was corrupt. I'd also get media errors. i was at it for a while. I swapped data cables and power cables and still the same result. I ended up quitting out of frustration. Next day I decided to use IDE mode thinking maybe the slipped drivers weren't quite right for this board. Everything went beautifully. I had XP installed, drivers done and trying some FSB OC to get the iGP up to par. Shut down for supper and when I went to restart the PC, I heard this sizzling/popping noise and that's when I saw the smoke. I use a bench and the SSD was just sitting on my desk which was blackened from the fire. The SATA power plug was melted right to the SSD. I pulled it apart, cleaned it up and tried it in a different plug but the SSD is done. Typically this is caused from loose connections but I KNOW they were tight . It was part of my problem solving. It was even a new cable. Then I remembered I was having issue with this drive with similar circumstances on and off for the last couple months. In my opinion there was something wrong with it not the connector.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Div V I'm guessing?

but that sucks mate









I've been meaning to get XP installed on an older drive :/


----------



## Johan45

Yeah thought I'd give it a shot this drive thing really threw me. That's the second Kingston that has messed up. The other one has a broken data cable tab


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So X264 is designed for Blue Ray? Hmm, gotta finger out how to do that.


If you used an AVI file as source, there are good chances it's already compressed. x264 was born for High Definition, because XVid and DivX, would require insane amount of bitrate/space to compress. They could compress HD, but inefficiently. You don't necessarily need Blue Ray, but you need a "heavy source" to make the FX load 100%. And there is a problem here which many reviewers also do and call that "benchmark". They take compressed source and they basically recompress them. That's not very intense task. From a video quality point of view, it doesn't even make sense, because when you do double conversion, you have double loss of quality.

You can load 100% the FX, even with compressed 1080P source, as long as it has reasonably high bitrate or even medium bitrate 720p source. But AVI era files, are basically standard definition (480p or less). To them, there isn't enough job to make 12 threads run well on the FX. It's a bit like trying to kill a fly with a cannon.

The ideal enviroment for which x264 was born is: uncompressed HD source --> compressed 1080p or 720p output. In such conditions you will always have 100% load, provided you use at least medium preset.

For the same reason, the FX will always load 100% with 4K source files too (UltraHD), because the source's complexity is enough to give plenty of job to 12 threads and keep the FX happy and loaded.

EDIT: One thing that is very important in x264, is a setting that is not visible in Handbrake. Called "lookahead". The encoder basically scans XX amount of frames ahead all the time, to fetch immediately the frames for processing. In preset slow for example, you have 50 frames lookahead. So basically, the encoder, tries to prepare 50 frames and then divides them to 12 workers (threads). But what if the job is so easy, that the workers process too fast the frames given? The workers remain inactive. So the CPU load drops. Aside the need to sunch the threads. While if he source is complex and the frame to process has high amount of detail, as happens in HD, it's easier to see how the CPU is saturated all the time, because it takes time for the 50 frames to be processed by 12 workers. On the contrary, a quad core Intel, will be working with 6 threads (workers). So the same 50 frames, will be sent to be processed to 6 workers. Resulting in easier saturation of the CPU's resources.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah thought I'd give it a shot this drive thing really threw me. That's the second Kingston that has messed up. The other one has a broken data cable tab


I'm down to 2 SSD's for benching now, had to use a couple of others for 24/7 PC's but I've got an 80GB HDD here, that'll do for XP fine.

Only ever had one dead SSD, it was a PNY that was DOA but the next 2 were/are just fine


----------



## Johan45

I'm pretty certain an RMA will be an uphill battle on this one too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm pretty certain an RMA will be an uphill battle on this one too.


That sucks mate, hopefully it's smooth for you........RMA's are never fun


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm pretty certain an RMA will be an uphill battle on this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks mate, hopefully it's smooth for you........RMA's are never fun
Click to expand...

I'm figuring it won't matter what I say. They're going to say a loose connector sorry about your luck


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Double post, sorry.
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about it, for light jobs (like compressing an already compressed file), it MAY be preferable to manually alter the default 12 threads to 8. It will probably be easier to saturate and avoid some of the waiting time for syncing with all threads. But i 've never bothered to see if there is a flag you can add in handbrake for that. The encoder certainly supports the flag, but don't remember if Handbrake allows you to customize the comand line.


thanks !

since your here, i use dvd fab, now i know you dont, but i have to ask, do you know of any program that can rip MVC format for 3d blurays ? or that can convert them ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not to derail the ole Intel VS AMD stuff but....
> The other night I was trying to install xP on my crossblade. Everything went fine untill I was installing drivers and I got a blue screen. After that I couldn't get XP to load. Right when windows was about to start another blue screen. So i decided I would re-install thinking driver corruption. After that any time after partition selection I'd get blue screens or HDD errors saying it was corrupt. I'd also get media errors. i was at it for a while. I swapped data cables and power cables and still the same result. I ended up quitting out of frustration. Next day I decided to use IDE mode thinking maybe the slipped drivers weren't quite right for this board. Everything went beautifully. I had XP installed, drivers done and trying some FSB OC to get the iGP up to par. Shut down for supper and when I went to restart the PC, I heard this sizzling/popping noise and that's when I saw the smoke. I use a bench and the SSD was just sitting on my desk which was blackened from the fire. The SATA power plug was melted right to the SSD. I pulled it apart, cleaned it up and tried it in a different plug but the SSD is done. Typically this is caused from loose connections but I KNOW they were tight . It was part of my problem solving. It was even a new cable. Then I remembered I was having issue with this drive with similar circumstances on and off for the last couple months. In my opinion there was something wrong with it not the connector.


MOST def a loose OR poor connection, AND 100% why i dont like nor trust sata power and much MUCH prefer fat4pins !

you did not replace all the connectors, you replaced the female, not the male, as it is attached to the PCB, that could of been warped or dirty/ coroded, and odds are there was no fire just smoke. however that said, that sucks and i am sorry.

( also could of shorted out but i dunno your burn marks are in between the "3" pairs, possible

either way, everything i HATE about sata power and why i much much prefer matenlok. ( the real name for the fat 4 pins --- MUCH MUCH MUCH more surface area, while this can happen, far far far less likely )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw that thread. And someone was posting GamerNexus fallout4 cpu benches. The same ones that had the FX9590 throttling because it was installed in a poor motherboard. That's when I got involved in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen that, already said my piece to the writer of that article about it but I wasn't getting involved in that thread, Tweaktown didn't have the whole story though, AMD's new list doesn't have any FM2+ chips on it, only the FX-6350, 8350, 8370, 9370 and 9590, I'm assuming it's got something to do with clock speeds seeing as they didn't include the 6300 or 8320
> 
> other news, I should have my skylake rig done by the end of next week and assuming i don't get lynched for it does anyone have anything in particular they want tested?
Click to expand...

i want several beers tested !

also they did mention that later, it is because they have not yet personally tested the fm2 stuffs


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not to derail the ole Intel VS AMD stuff but....
> The other night I was trying to install xP on my crossblade. Everything went fine untill I was installing drivers and I got a blue screen. After that I couldn't get XP to load. Right when windows was about to start another blue screen. So i decided I would re-install thinking driver corruption. After that any time after partition selection I'd get blue screens or HDD errors saying it was corrupt. I'd also get media errors. i was at it for a while. I swapped data cables and power cables and still the same result. I ended up quitting out of frustration. Next day I decided to use IDE mode thinking maybe the slipped drivers weren't quite right for this board. Everything went beautifully. I had XP installed, drivers done and trying some FSB OC to get the iGP up to par. Shut down for supper and when I went to restart the PC, I heard this sizzling/popping noise and that's when I saw the smoke. I use a bench and the SSD was just sitting on my desk which was blackened from the fire. The SATA power plug was melted right to the SSD. I pulled it apart, cleaned it up and tried it in a different plug but the SSD is done. Typically this is caused from loose connections but I KNOW they were tight . It was part of my problem solving. It was even a new cable. Then I remembered I was having issue with this drive with similar circumstances on and off for the last couple months. In my opinion there was something wrong with it not the connector.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOST def a loose OR poor connection, AND 100% why i dont like nor trust sata power and much MUCH prefer fat4pins !
> 
> you did not replace all the connectors, you replaced the female, not the male, as it is attached to the PCB, that could of been warped or dirty/ coroded, and odds are there was no fire just smoke. however that said, that sucks and i am sorry.
> 
> ( also could of shorted out but i dunno your burn marks are in between the "3" pairs, possible
> 
> either way, everything i HATE about sata power and why i much much prefer matenlok. ( the real name for the fat 4 pins --- MUCH MUCH MUCH more surface area, while this can happen, far far far less likely )
> 
> I hate molex connectors with a passion......damn pins are never straight for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I saw that thread. And someone was posting GamerNexus fallout4 cpu benches. The same ones that had the FX9590 throttling because it was installed in a poor motherboard. That's when I got involved in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seen that, already said my piece to the writer of that article about it but I wasn't getting involved in that thread, Tweaktown didn't have the whole story though, AMD's new list doesn't have any FM2+ chips on it, only the FX-6350, 8350, 8370, 9370 and 9590, I'm assuming it's got something to do with clock speeds seeing as they didn't include the 6300 or 8320
> 
> other news, I should have my skylake rig done by the end of next week and assuming i don't get lynched for it does anyone have anything in particular they want tested?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i want several beers tested !
> 
> also they did mention that later, it is because they have not yet personally tested the fm2 stuffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But......I don't drink Beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, that is the reason why FM2+ isn't on there but tbh after using a 7850k at 1440p (with a dGPU) I'm not sure it's still up to the task, higher res does take the strain off the CPU but not totally and I just don't think there are many chips on the socket that can do it properly tbh, also no L3 cache might affect it too.
> 
> and ok fine.....no-one is suggesting anything so I'll go download Starcraft 2 again, pretty sure I've still got Skyrim installed as well, maybe some Arma as well to round it out
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

wait download starcraft 2 again??

no wonder your net is always capped !

time to invest in a nas!

i already have mine - already prepping for when comcast does the network cap bull crap !

MOLEX is a company- NOT a connector sorry :/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wait download starcraft 2 again??
> 
> no wonder your net is always capped !
> 
> time to invest in a nas!
> 
> i already have mine - already prepping for when comcast does the network cap bull crap !
> 
> MOLEX is a company- NOT a connector sorry :/


haven't played it since HoTS was released, got annoyed with all the constant updates even though i just wanted to finish the SP portion

and fine.......the stupid flimsy bendy 4 pin connector that needs to be banished to the depths of hell


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks !
> 
> since your here, i use dvd fab, now i know you dont, but i have to ask, do you know of any program that can rip MVC format for 3d blurays ? or that can convert them ?
> MOST def a loose OR poor connection, AND 100% why i dont like nor trust sata power and much MUCH prefer fat4pins !


I haven't touched anything 3D yet, i actually prefer 2D, but if DVDFab can't do it, maybe you could try with MakeMKV. I am not sure if it can do it, but they normally both are used to rip Blu Rays to mkv. If either of them manages to rip to Mkv, then there are good chances to be able to encode them with Handbrake. But can't be of much help, because i really don't want to mess with 3D myself, all the "left eye stream" etc, seems too much hassle for me.

If you want a definite answer, go over the doom9 forum, i 'd say either in this subforum:

http://forum.doom9.org/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Or in this:

http://forum.doom9.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39

There is also videhelp:
http://forum.videohelp.com/

There is usually at least one guru in each. But i haven't read these sections for years, as i do what i want for now just fine, so i don't bother with stuff that i don't use. I only read about the x264 progress and about encoding software nowdays. When/If i encounter some problem or need to do something new, then i go digging to find new stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

quality connectors ( the types MOLEX makes ( or AMP the one that MADE that connector IE Designed it ) ) DO NOT have those issues,

either way, as a respected reviewer i hope you can get the molex being a company right :/

Thanks UV i love 3d, wife doesnt lol


----------



## Johan45

@Mega Man

I agree it's most likely the connection that went. But I do believe it's the male that had the issue. Two different cables and as I said, already had issue with that drive. It's most likely from wear on the soft plastic. I swap drives around almost daily with benching so it's plugged in and unplugged likely 100+ times in the last year.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> quality connectors ( the types MOLEX makes ( or AMP the one that MADE that connector IE Designed it ) ) DO NOT have those issues,
> 
> either way, as a respected reviewer i hope you can get the molex being a company right :/


Molex is a colloquial term and perfectly fine for general discussion in a forum









not going to comment on the second part though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah thought I'd give it a shot this drive thing really threw me. That's the second Kingston that has messed up. The other one has a broken data cable tab


Data cable tabs must be weak on the kingston SSD's - that's the third one I've heard of doing that.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah thought I'd give it a shot this drive thing really threw me. That's the second Kingston that has messed up. The other one has a broken data cable tab
> 
> 
> 
> Data cable tabs must be weak on the kingston SSD's - that's the third one I've heard of doing that.
Click to expand...

And nearly impossible to glue back on. Ha ha


----------



## 033Y5

my kingston ssd also broke on the data tab
i just glued the broken tab into cable and slide over the data pins, worked fine could even take the cable off and on, then after a few rebuilds i snapped a data pin


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> my kingston ssd also broke on the data tab
> i just glued the broken tab into cable and slide over the data pins, worked fine could even take the cable off and on, then after a few rebuilds i snapped a data pin


uhoh.. that's 4









I really like the drives otherwise too darn it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> my kingston ssd also broke on the data tab
> i just glued the broken tab into cable and slide over the data pins, worked fine could even take the cable off and on, then after a few rebuilds i snapped a data pin
> 
> 
> 
> uhoh.. that's 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the drives otherwise too darn it.
Click to expand...

Plug it in......Glue it there

never remove it and problem solved!


----------



## 033Y5

i need to brake the plastic end on another cable and try to solder the cable straight to the pins


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> i need to brake the plastic end on another cable and try to solder the cable straight to the pins


Ya know, that thought actually crossed my mind


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah thought I'd give it a shot this drive thing really threw me. That's the second Kingston that has messed up. The other one has a broken data cable tab


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, that thought actually crossed my mind


off topic a bit but i'd like to know if the big phobya rads are worth getting?

i'm asking you because you got one lol

everyday i look at it and say yeah i want one


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, that thought actually crossed my mind


as long as the solder joints are good it should work
just gotta try not put to much heat through the pins


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah thought I'd give it a shot this drive thing really threw me. That's the second Kingston that has messed up. The other one has a broken data cable tab
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, that thought actually crossed my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> off topic a bit but i'd like to know if the big phobya rads are worth getting?
> 
> i'm asking you because you got one lol
> 
> everyday i look at it and say yeah i want one
Click to expand...

For me it was definitely worth it but I needed more speed. In the end it all depends on what you want and looks. I don't give a rat's arse about how things look as long as it goes fast. One thing for sure this rad can really kill the heat you put into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, that thought actually crossed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the solder joints are good it should work
> just gotta try not put to much heat through the pins
Click to expand...

I just thought the end result would be quite flimsy.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> *For me it was definitely worth it but I needed more speed. In the end it all depends on what you want and looks. I don't give a rat's arse about how things look as long as it goes fast. One thing for sure this rad can really kill the heat you put into it.*


im wanting to get into hwbot and watercooling again.....my missus wouldnt let me get an internal rad after last one leaked









so this is great for me and she gave the go ahead so im just trying to decide if i want the phobya or the mo-ra 3


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah thought I'd give it a shot this drive thing really threw me. That's the second Kingston that has messed up. The other one has a broken data cable tab
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, that thought actually crossed my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> off topic a bit but i'd like to know if the big phobya rads are worth getting?
> 
> i'm asking you because you got one lol
> 
> everyday i look at it and say yeah i want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was definitely worth it but I needed more speed. In the end it all depends on what you want and looks. I don't give a rat's arse about how things look as long as it goes fast. One thing for sure this rad can really kill the heat you put into it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ya know, that thought actually crossed my mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as long as the solder joints are good it should work
> just gotta try not put to much heat through the pins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought the end result would be quite flimsy.
Click to expand...

With the proper soldering setup, it is quite easy to solder without damaging pcbs, easy imo,


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

In regards to that Tweaktown BS...

I"ve yet to see a reviewer that actually knows how to set up an AMD Fx chip.

any time i replicate benchmarks that use a 780 ti, i can't understand how their scores are so low.

if you give Intel and AMD equal footing they are not that far behind... sad it took 3 years for the industry to catch up to what AMD was trying to do.

with AMD literally halfing their available node, almost 50% increase in single thread from FX , and doubling the threads at the same time for likely a similar price range at the high end.

Intel is worried. Anyone that refutes that is blinded by bias


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thanks UV i love 3d, wife doesnt lol


For me, 3D is just something i can't enjoy. There is eye fatigue involved, too much nervous system stress and is a pain in the ass if you wear already glasses (i 've been shortsighted since i was a kid), not to mention that you have to keep a certain body posture to fully see the 3D effect. I can't even play 3D video games without sweating and vomiting, imagine having to go through the checklist of the 3D requirements. Not to mention that i consider the whole thing a guinea pig experiment, which of course brings money to manufacturers. For example, back in the 90s, virtual reality was the new cool thing. I had even played a game back then in virtual reality in an entertainment park. It was quite the experience. A first person shooter. I remember i was buying magazines with VR in first page etc. Then it disappeared. Then after a few years, i remember reading an article that they found it was damaging the nervous system. I don't remember details, because i was too young at the time. Now you have this new Oculus Rift. People are running to buy. With the memory of that article though, i still wonder "who certified that today it's safe for the nervous system?". I wouldn't be surprised if one day, we hear something similar to what monitor manufacturers say today: "oops, our blue colour wavelength is destroying your retina cells. Sorry, but now you can buy our new monitor".

If it wasn't for a mod that stops the camera from wobbling and for Vsync, i wouldn't be able to play Skyrim. The motion sickness that derives, is because the brain understands that the motion you see is not real and not corresponding to your real body movement and so brings motion sickness to make you stop and "protect you" from this "false reality". Ignoring mother nature isn't wise, ever. 3D viewing, can also bring motion sickness, eye fatigue and headache. So i wouldn't call that healthy either.

I much prefer 2D games or isometric view games, than 3D. And same goes for films...


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no it isn't a rule at all. There are people who have successfully managed to get a turbo OC and normal OC working together well. But I think for the performance improvement it provides vs. The trouble it takes getting it to work isn't worth it. Especially since most of us are pushing for the absolute HIGHEST numbers like close to or over the big 5 point OH. But who knows. Essentially you are gonna make a 9370 or 9590 situation where you have all the cores closed a bit lower turbo up.
> 
> Why don't you give it a shot and let u know how it goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc you have to mess with pstates, but i dont know much beyond that


It does seem that you have to mess with P state settings to prevent throttling. It looks like a pain, but I might try it some time. According to this link, you have you use a program like MsrTweaker to change the P-state voltage. Otherwise when you can't get enough voltage to get the turbo clock higher than the base clock while overclocking. I think some motherboards have a "v-core offset" setting or something similar that allows you to pump up the turbo clock voltage thus allowing one to avoid messing with P states in a program like MsrTweaker, but my GA-UD3 is not that fancy.

I am getting a good idea of what my CPU can do at given voltages. I think if I were to OC Turbo boost I would:

Install MsrTweaker
Pick a voltage and cpu multiplier that I know is stable as a base clock and set it as the P 0 state (turbo boost state)
Check for stability and performance while noting any throttling in HWmonitor.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> uhoh.. that's 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the drives otherwise too darn it.





Spoiler: FIVE


----------



## warpuck

I have only 2 FX chips to play around with. I have an earlier 8350 and a 9590. I can actually back off the base speed one click and increase the turbo 1 click and increase the FSB to 107 and the 8350 will function that way. It does not jump up the heat much at 100% load and it does that at 1.28 volts. I did have that one going at 4.6 on water.and 1.475 volts
The 9590 is a dud for over clock:. 4 cores only will do 5.2 Ghz. All 8 will do only 4.9 Ghz. Pretty much it is a 9590 and 4.7 / 5.0 is the best it is good at. It may be the motherboard, I have to admit I have not used MSRtweaker on it
. I am going have to buy another Saber tooth to find out? It does OK at stock settings but Moar would bee betterer. But not $180 betterer.
Maybe someday when I get big I will buy a complete set of them FXs CPUs and moboards

Musmus those gold finger thingy are pose ta be all strait, yes? maybe the last drive in that cable is missing a finger thingy ?


----------



## bigdayve

I think I'll probably do like you did with the 8350 and just try to find a sweet spot without messing with P states to find the perfect settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I have only 2 FX chips to play around with. I have an earlier 8350 and a 9590. I can actually back off the base speed one click and increase the turbo 1 click and increase the FSB to 107 and the 8350 will function that way. It does not jump up the heat much at 100% load and it does that at 1.28 volts. I did have that one going at 4.6 on water.and 1.475 volts
> The 9590 is a dud for over clock:. 4 cores only will do 5.2 Ghz. All 8 will do only 4.9 Ghz. Pretty much it is a 9590 and 4.7 / 5.0 is the best it is good at. It may be the motherboard, I have to admit I have not used MSRtweaker on it
> . I am going have to buy another Saber tooth to find out? It does OK at stock settings but Moar would bee betterer. But not $180 betterer.
> Maybe someday when I get big I will buy a complete set of them FXs CPUs and moboards


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FIVE


they were taking about Kingston drives but nj....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> uhoh.. that's 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the drives otherwise too darn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FIVE
Click to expand...

Gah, hate to see that happen, but it seems like it's a epidemic geez.

I was messing around trying to see if there was a gaming situation where you could come close to getting double the performance going from 4 to 8 cores on the FX. I completed the welcome to the jungle portion of the campaign ( Crysis 3 - there were no enemies left etc so it was very repeatable to do it this way) and ran the same route through the map while benchmarking. I had my 8370/780ti rig with the graphics settings set to " low spec" and it was surprising to me how well it scaled. Here are the results 2 modules 4 cores vs 4 modules 8 cores.
I've never bothered to test at low graphics settings , because I've been able to keep minimum fps above my monitor's refresh rate in most games using very high to ultimate presets.
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im wanting to get into hwbot and watercooling again.....my missus wouldnt let me get an internal rad after last one leaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is great for me and she gave the go ahead so im just trying to decide if i want the phobya or the mo-ra 3


Mine came today, it holds like a litre of coolant, mine had Mayhems aurora inside it so I'm glad I cleaned it with vinegar because when I tipped out the coolant that was already in it, it was clear with no aurora present.

I used boiling water and malt vinegar, the rad went cool in a matter of mins and I had no fans attached to it etc. Going to give it another clean because the crap that came out of it was very very blue, the worst rad for crap in it yet. Can't wait to plumb it up in april, need more cash for fans and a fan splitter and a rad box.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> they were taking about Kingston drives but nj....


IKR. Just showing, It's not just Kingston who has that Magic.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im wanting to get into hwbot and watercooling again.....my missus wouldnt let me get an internal rad after last one leaked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is great for me and she gave the go ahead so im just trying to decide if i want the phobya or the mo-ra 3
> 
> 
> 
> Mine came today, it holds like a litre of coolant, mine had Mayhems aurora inside it so I'm glad I cleaned it with vinegar because when I tipped out the coolant that was already in it, it was clear with no aurora present.
> 
> I used boiling water and malt vinegar, the rad went cool in a matter of mins and I had no fans attached to it etc. Going to give it another clean because the crap that came out of it was very very blue, the worst rad for crap in it yet. Can't wait to plumb it up in april, need more cash for fans and a fan splitter and a rad box.
Click to expand...

Am I allowed to make a meme making fun of the movie Super Troopers and your coolant level?

Farva - Give me a litre 'o coolant

American movies, probably not so funny.

On a side note to being helpful in this thread, I also am thinking a new radiator is on my future dreamland shopping spree list.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mine came today, it holds like a litre of coolant, mine had Mayhems aurora inside it so I'm glad I cleaned it with vinegar because when I tipped out the coolant that was already in it, it was clear with no aurora present.
> 
> I used boiling water and malt vinegar, the rad went cool in a matter of mins and I had no fans attached to it etc. Going to give it another clean because the crap that came out of it was very very blue, the worst rad for crap in it yet. Can't wait to plumb it up in april, need more cash for fans and a fan splitter and a rad box.


im getting mine next few weeks i think.....cant wait


----------



## Johan45

Thay're great rads. Did you get a stand or are you going to mount it somewhere


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thay're great rads. Did you get a stand or are you going to mount it somewhere


ill be getting the stand and feet for it lol

not made mind up on fans as yet......i can either get the phobya fans or just use the sp120s i got now


----------



## Johan45

I checked the clearance at my local store and found some 140s for $7 each that were EOL. Rad that size just needs some decent airflow nothing to spectacular and the fins aren't all that tight


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thay're great rads. Did you get a stand or are you going to mount it somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ill be getting the stand and feet for it lol
> 
> not made mind up on fans as yet......i can either get the phobya fans or just use the sp120s i got now
Click to expand...

Here ya go Gertie: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-bitfenix-spectre-black-fan-blue-led-quiet-fluid-dynamic-bearings-(fdb)-1000rpm

only 1k rpm but they are cheap and have decent SP









other than that you're looking at around 12-14 quid each for TT Riing's, Aerocool DS, Noctua Redux or EK Vardars


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here ya go Gertie: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-bitfenix-spectre-black-fan-blue-led-quiet-fluid-dynamic-bearings-(fdb)-1000rpm
> 
> only 1k rpm but they are cheap and have decent SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that you're looking at around 12-14 quid each for TT Riing's, Aerocool DS, Noctua Redux or EK Vardars


thanks for looking but i got 6 of THESE from my old loop, i think ill just use them and wear headset


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Here ya go Gertie: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/140mm-bitfenix-spectre-black-fan-blue-led-quiet-fluid-dynamic-bearings-(fdb)-1000rpm
> 
> only 1k rpm but they are cheap and have decent SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than that you're looking at around 12-14 quid each for TT Riing's, Aerocool DS, Noctua Redux or EK Vardars
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking but i got 6 of THESE from my old loop, i think ill just use them and wear headset
Click to expand...

Yeah they'd do........when he gets online Mega will post about his box of GT's again









I've got 6 of these currently (They'll only be used for my benching loop) and I've got 8 of these waiting to go into my PC









and way way too many random fans laying around for god knows what else


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah they'd do........when he gets online Mega will post about his box of GT's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 6 of these currently (They'll only be used for my benching loop) and I've got 8 of these waiting to go into my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and way way too many random fans laying around for god knows what else


i love the noctuas but out of my price range


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah they'd do........when he gets online Mega will post about his box of GT's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 6 of these currently (They'll only be used for my benching loop) and I've got 8 of these waiting to go into my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and way way too many random fans laying around for god knows what else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the noctuas but out of my price range
Click to expand...

Yep, I would have gotten Vardars but they weren't out when I bought them.


----------



## mus1mus

I can give out some 120s of 38 mils if you guys are near.









Plus the semi-crap NZXT fans I took out from 7 H440s. --I didn't realize the cases come in with 4 fans basic.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah they'd do........when he gets online Mega will post about his box of GT's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 6 of these currently (They'll only be used for my benching loop) and I've got 8 of these waiting to go into my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and way way too many random fans laying around for god knows what else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the noctuas but out of my price range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I would have gotten Vardars but they weren't out when I bought them.
Click to expand...

My personal experience with Vardars is quite loud. I bought their EKWB EK-KIT x240 premium watercooling startup kit. The Vardar move plenty of air, however if they touch anything a slight humm buzz will never go away, including the rad touch.

They are sitting un attached in my case on some salvaged foam padding from the box. I am still happy with them though, and the EKWB customer support is quite good in my opinion.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah they'd do........when he gets online Mega will post about his box of GT's again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 6 of these currently (They'll only be used for my benching loop) and I've got 8 of these waiting to go into my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and way way too many random fans laying around for god knows what else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the noctuas but out of my price range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I would have gotten Vardars but they weren't out when I bought them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My personal experience with Vardars is quite loud. I bought their EKWB EK-KIT x240 premium watercooling startup kit. The Vardar move plenty of air, however if they touch anything a slight humm buzz will never go away, including the rad touch.
> 
> They are sitting un attached in my case on some salvaged foam padding from the box. I am still happy with them though, and the EKWB customer support is quite good in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Noctua iPPC @ 3k rpm: 43.5 dBA..........

I run them at 1700-1800 daily and only crank them up when i really need the airflow


----------



## MrPerforations

well those noctua really dropped in price, I got my fans about a year and a half ago for my xspc rig, I ended up with coolermaster blade masters, half the output, but was half the price of the noctua's. dam I hate the pc buying game.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> My personal experience with Vardars is quite loud. I bought their EKWB EK-KIT x240 premium watercooling startup kit. The Vardar move plenty of air, however if they touch anything a slight humm buzz will never go away, including the rad touch.


Mine are very tonal at lower RPMs and they definitely are not quiet. At the lowest speeds they can click strongly, too. It is true that they move a lot of air at higher speeds.

I bought four $4 Kingwin sleeve fans from Micro Center for the EK 480 PE radiator I see up vertically (external) so I could turn the vardars to minimum to cut the noise. All four Kingwins at full speed are probably quieter than one Vardar at medium speed. They don't push air through the radiator very well but the price-performance-noise ratio seems good.


----------



## cssorkinman

My moar cores experiement









http://www.overclock.net/t/1591786/just-in-case-you-thought-more-than-4-cores-wasnt-helpful-for-gaming


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
I just noticed, but last year I bought a xspc rasa kit with two 360 rads, so I could actually use a 9590 cpu!, but ill have to buy a new mobo for it. do you think I should? or just stick with this please?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> I just noticed, but last year I bought a xspc rasa kit with two 360 rads, so I could actually use a 9590 cpu!, but ill have to buy a new mobo for it. do you think I should? or just stick with this please?


I'd be thinking used mobo at this point unless upgrading is not in your future (thinking Zen).
Or sell it off and go for a "E" chip or 8370. Either way, something you can use (take advantage of) unlike the mismatch you have now (sorry).

What bin is your chip?
Mine is a 1429PGS in rig sig

Pre 1429's don't do near as well and not all do even this well from what I've seen.
You'd have the cooling already and if 5.0 is in your sights than go a better board.

If you keep the 9590 think about a "Z".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My moar cores experiement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591786/just-in-case-you-thought-more-than-4-cores-wasnt-helpful-for-gaming


Looks about right Orkin, Have you tried any games that use the Frostbite engine?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no it isn't a rule at all. There are people who have successfully managed to get a turbo OC and normal OC working together well. But I think for the performance improvement it provides vs. The trouble it takes getting it to work isn't worth it. Especially since most of us are pushing for the absolute HIGHEST numbers like close to or over the big 5 point OH. But who knows. Essentially you are gonna make a 9370 or 9590 situation where you have all the cores closed a bit lower turbo up.
> 
> Why don't you give it a shot and let u know how it goes.


I think agree with you that a finely tuned Turbo + Base clock OC is more trouble than its worth.

I found out a few things about Turbo Core overlocking

It wasn't that hard to find turbo core settings that put my single core nearly on par with my fastest OC with Turbo disabled.
It's hard to test stability because a lot of stability tests will throttle the Turbo Core to a lower P-State. A program that places variable demands on the CPU seems to be the way to test reliability IE Heaven.
The variation in clock speed in the Turbo Core has been reported to disrupt gaming frame rates in various forums. I speculate this would matter a lot less for OS performance and other sorts of programs.
I'm not willing to get take the time to modify P-states to maximize the turbo benefit. If I did, I think I could probably get the turbo core past 5ghz (>= 300mhz faster than my fastest OC with turbo disabled).
Attached is a bit of data on my roughly tuned turbo OC. I ran CPU-Z and Cinebench R15 at various OC/Turbo multipliers and I compared them to my fastest Overclock with turbo disabled. I didn't include a 3D graphics benchmark because my GPU is severely throttling CPU (waiting for next gen cards). It's interesting that the cycling between high clock speeds and lower clock speeds while Turbo Core is running makes a measurable impact on benchmarking performance. My Turbo Core in one setting is set over 100 mhz higher speed than my the clock speed in my fastest stable OC with turbo disabled, but it still gets a lower benchmark score from CPU-Z in single core performance. It does get a nominally higher score in Cinebench. When I ran Heaven on that setting my system crashed









Benchmarking.xlsx 11k .xlsx file


----------



## neokosmitis

guyz i have 8320 at 4.3 with 1.3v in prime i dont have throttling in 9 hours..but i was playing the division and i noticed that from 4.3 dropped to 3.7...
why? is this throttling? was the game? is my psu? (chieftec 550w and is use about 7years)


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> guyz i have 8320 at 4.3 with 1.3v in prime i dont have throttling in 9 hours..but i was playing the division and i noticed that from 4.3 dropped to 3.7...
> why? is this throttling? was the game? is my psu? (chieftec 550w and is use about 7years)


That's not a bad clock at that voltage.

Is the throttling effecting frame rate?

What are your temps? If they go above 62C your voltage may drop to protect your CPU.

Do you have any energy saving features on? Energy saving features will automatically decrease core voltage and speed when the work load is not demanding top performance.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> That's not a bad clock at that voltage.
> 
> Is the throttling effecting frame rate?
> 
> What are your temps? If they go above 62C your voltage may drop to protect your CPU.
> 
> Do you have any energy saving features on? Energy saving features will automatically decrease core voltage and speed when the work load is not demanding top performance.


look in the division inthink no cauze it hasnt good perfomance..in prime max cpu socket was 61C so i dont think its from temp.
all energy saving features are off.
but i saw only on division..at rainbow six siege,leauge of legends dont have dropp :/
and i noticed that it didnt reach 100 cpu load however it dropped at 3.7ghz
i just wanna know if it is from game or cpu


----------



## mus1mus

Your OC.


----------



## neokosmitis

more specific?
then why on prime hadnt throttle?


----------



## bigdayve

I think Mus1mus is saying your vcore isn't high enough, but like you said he wasn't specific.

Your temps sound a little on the high side to me. You might want to open HWMonitor or similar right before you open a game and see where your temps max out while playing. What kind of cooling do you have?

You should probably fill out your "rig" in your profile so people on the forums can help you diagnose problems better.


----------



## mus1mus

It may not be throttling but clocking down due to utilization.

Dome a favor and download IBT AVX on the main page. HW Info64 too. Run Very for 20 Times and post your results.

Also need the rig info.

http://www.overclock.net/a/a-step-by-step-guide-to-rigbuilder


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It may not be throttling but clocking down due to utilization.
> 
> Dome a favor and download IBT AVX on the main page. HW Info64 too. Run Very for 20 Times and post your results.
> 
> Also need the rig info.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/a-step-by-step-guide-to-rigbuilder


When I joined this forum last week, I downloaded IBT off this owners club forum. It was out of date and my system would crash whenever I ran it.

I'd recommend downloading here: http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> When I joined this forum last week, I downloaded IBT off this owners club forum. It was out of date and my system would crash whenever I ran it.
> 
> I'd recommend downloading here: http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html


that isnt the right IBT....you need to use the o ne off this forum with avx


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> that isnt the right IBT....you need to use the o ne off this forum with avx


I stand corrected. I'll have to give that program another shot. I suppose my PC was crashing b/c instability









I think I'm ok though, I ran AMD Overdrive for stability testing as well.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I stand corrected. I'll have to give that program another shot. I suppose my PC was crashing b/c instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm ok though, I ran AMD Overdrive for stability testing as well.


Yes it is a pig of a program lol takes a shed load of vcore to pass. i normally drop the volts a bit when i pass IBT others may disagreee but thats just how i do it


----------



## neokosmitis

from hw monitor max cpu socket on division reaches 45C
i will do the test maybe tommorow...

my spec are
amd 8320 [email protected]
12gb dd3 1600mhz (xmp profile)
Asus Sabertooth 990Fx R2.0
Sapphire VGA R9 380v2 Nitro Dual OC 4GB
Chieftec APS-550S-550w
Corsair H80 Cpu Cooler
win 7 64bit

My current o.c. settings are
Cpu LLC : Ultra
NB LLC : High
Cpu current cap : 130%
Dram: 130%
Cpu Multiplier : 20x
Bus Speed: 200mhz
Ht link/NB Freq : Auto
Cool&Quiet : Disable
C1E : Disable
SVM : Disable
Core C6 State : Disable
HPC mode : Enable
Cpu Cpectrum : Disable
Vcore :1.32V
Max Temp Cpu : 62 Celcius
Max Temp Vcore1 : 58 Celcius


----------



## neokosmitis

cpu llc has been set by me on high!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> guyz i have 8320 at 4.3 with 1.3v in prime i dont have throttling in 9 hours..but i was playing the division and i noticed that from 4.3 dropped to 3.7...
> why? is this throttling? was the game? is my psu? (chieftec 550w and is use about 7years)


Do IBT AVX from the first page in this thread. 10 runs very high screen shots with HWIFNO64 (not HWmonitor)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> guyz i have 8320 at 4.3 with 1.3v in prime i dont have throttling in 9 hours..but i was playing the division and i noticed that from 4.3 dropped to 3.7...
> why? is this throttling? was the game? is my psu? (chieftec 550w and is use about 7years)
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad clock at that voltage.
> 
> Is the throttling effecting frame rate?
> 
> What are your temps? If they go above 62C your voltage may drop to protect your CPU.
> 
> Do you have any energy saving features on? Energy saving features will automatically decrease core voltage and speed when the work load is not demanding top performance.
Click to expand...

72*C is the max daily operation temps... don't believe me down load AMD overdrive and look at thermal margins
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It may not be throttling but clocking down due to utilization.
> 
> Dome a favor and download IBT AVX on the main page. HW Info64 too. Run Very for 20 Times and post your results.
> 
> Also need the rig info.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/a-step-by-step-guide-to-rigbuilder
> 
> 
> 
> When I joined this forum last week, I downloaded IBT off this owners club forum. It was out of date and my system would crash whenever I ran it.
> 
> I'd recommend downloading here: http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html
Click to expand...

Actually no it isn't out of date

That would be the worse advice.....

that is the Non AVX version of IBT, its pretty useless for FX chips









if IBT from the first page is crashing you.. then you simply are not stable


----------



## Mega Man

omg i am so thankful for my internet,

i am home again !!! i click and it just loads, no going to get a drink while i wait


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> omg i am so thankful for my internet,
> 
> i am home again !!! i click and it just loads, no going to get a drink while i wait


Welcome back from the great Firewall


----------



## Mega Man

Ha ha ha thanks I needed the laugh


----------



## Ashura

Well, it finally arrived.



Will share my uninteresting overclocking experience & results


----------



## Mega Man

GL and enjoy !


----------



## warpuck

@ ashura My 9590, extreme9 works pretty good with 2400 speed ram, two 285s in crossfire, stock out of the box. I picked the Extreme9 over replacing the Saberkitty because the sound was not so good on the kitty. I call the X9 a lazy overclockers board. Just put a 9590 in it and 2400 speed ram and forget about it. That looks like it may be the same if not better. I never did try my old 8350 in it because it did not do so well in the old kitty. (4.65 Ghz). I bought the 9590 before the 8370E was available. I think the 8370E may be better than a early 9590.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Well, it finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Will share my uninteresting overclocking experience & results


Sexy board - have fun







.


----------



## bigdayve

@Gertruude and flailschlamp thank you for the corrections on my ignorant advice. I'm redoing some stability testing with the correct IBT version and hwinfo64. I found my system would crash when the vrm sensor hit the upper 90's in IBT AVX. Then, I coat hangered my stock cpu fan to the VRMs and I have when the fan is running at full blast I'm maxing out in the the lower 80's under full load on my fastest OC. I can probably pull an 115 mhz out of my CPU to boot. I'm checking stability on that now and trying to find the optimal vcore. Which bring me to my question.

I'm happy with my coat hanger I wouldn't recommend it though because you can scratch things up with such heavy wire and maybe damage vrms. Especially if you're lazy like me and didn't take off the cpu cooler. Heat resistant zip ties would have been ideal.

Anyway, flailschimp you said
Quote:


> 72*C is the max daily operation temps... don't believe me down load AMD overdrive and look at thermal margins


I've also read in a few places that at 62C the CPU may begin to throttle. Which is it?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> @Gertruude and flailschlamp thank you for the corrections on my ignorant advice. I'm redoing some stability testing with the correct IBT version and hwinfo64. I found my system would crash when the vrm sensor hit the upper 90's in IBT AVX. Then, I coat hangered my stock cpu fan to the VRMs and I have when the fan is running at full blast I'm maxing out in the the lower 80's under full load on my fastest OC. I can probably pull an 115 mhz out of my CPU to boot. I'm checking stability on that now and trying to find the optimal vcore. Which bring me to my question.
> 
> I'm happy with my coat hanger I wouldn't recommend it though because you can scratch things up with such heavy wire and maybe damage vrms. Especially if you're lazy like me and didn't take off the cpu cooler. Heat resistant zip ties would have been ideal.
> 
> Anyway, flailschimp you said
> I've also read in a few places that at 62C the CPU may begin to throttle. Which is it?
> 
> IMG_0613.JPG 3808k .JPG file
> .


You wont be throttling at 62c


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> @Gertruude and flailschlamp thank you for the corrections on my ignorant advice. I'm redoing some stability testing with the correct IBT version and hwinfo64. I found my system would crash when the vrm sensor hit the upper 90's in IBT AVX. Then, I coat hangered my stock cpu fan to the VRMs and I have when the fan is running at full blast I'm maxing out in the the lower 80's under full load on my fastest OC. I can probably pull an 115 mhz out of my CPU to boot. I'm checking stability on that now and trying to find the optimal vcore. Which bring me to my question.
> 
> I'm happy with my coat hanger I wouldn't recommend it though because you can scratch things up with such heavy wire and maybe damage vrms. Especially if you're lazy like me and didn't take off the cpu cooler. Heat resistant zip ties would have been ideal.
> 
> Anyway, flailschimp you said
> I've also read in a few places that at 62C the CPU may begin to throttle. Which is it?


the socket is much more likely to throttle you than the vcore temps..I'm ashamed to say mine have almost hit 85c and the board never throttled...in fact I'm pretty sure that's the only time socket has been cooler than the cores I shut it down hard reset style because i got spooked though...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> @Gertruude and flailschlamp thank you for the corrections on my ignorant advice. I'm redoing some stability testing with the correct IBT version and hwinfo64. I found my system would crash when the vrm sensor hit the upper 90's in IBT AVX. Then, I coat hangered my stock cpu fan to the VRMs and I have when the fan is running at full blast I'm maxing out in the the lower 80's under full load on my fastest OC. I can probably pull an 115 mhz out of my CPU to boot. I'm checking stability on that now and trying to find the optimal vcore. Which bring me to my question.
> 
> I'm happy with my coat hanger I wouldn't recommend it though because you can scratch things up with such heavy wire and maybe damage vrms. Especially if you're lazy like me and didn't take off the cpu cooler. Heat resistant zip ties would have been ideal.
> 
> Anyway, flailschimp you said
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 72*C is the max daily operation temps... don't believe me down load AMD overdrive and look at thermal margins
> 
> 
> 
> I've also read in a few places that at 62C the CPU may begin to throttle. Which is it?
Click to expand...

Well the throttling is usually cause by the mother board not the chip...(not always but usually)

the regulars have seen enough LN2 shenanigans, and "overheat" suicide runs to know that these chips can handle them self in the appropriate board.

and TBH in the time i've been here weve seen only half dozen at best dead FX cpus, most if not all were taking out by the board or the PSU. I don't think we've seen a chip just flat out fail.

Download the AMD utility from their support page. the people who say 62* either are out dated (this is what we thought prior to AMD OD being including thermal margins) or just being ignorant to the fact that things change

but this happened over a year ago.. the core daily operating limit IS 72*, and your socket has leeway to go higher than that still.

and for the sake of your extremely limited range of OC put a second fan on your bloody EVO...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Well the throttling is usually cause by the mother board not the chip...(not always but usually)
> 
> the regulars have seen enough LN2 shenanigans, and "overheat" suicide runs to know that these chips can handle them self in the appropriate board.
> 
> and TBH in the time i've been here weve seen only half dozen at best dead FX cpus, most if not all were taking out by the board or the PSU. I don't think we've seen a chip just flat out fail.
> 
> Download the AMD utility from their support page. the people who say 62* either are out dated (this is what we thought prior to AMD OD being including thermal margins) or just being ignorant to the fact that things change
> 
> but this happened over a year ago.. the core daily operating limit IS 72*, and your socket has leeway to go higher than that still.
> 
> and for the sake of your extremely limited range of OC put a second fan on your bloody EVO...


Yep, more fans on your EVO, and fans on the rear of the socket , and try it with the I/O cover removed, and make sure the airflow through you case works and, and ...look don't make me post pictures, you won't like it when I post pictures...stop laughing at the back of class....I mean you Gertie....


----------



## miklkit

It's a dirty job, but someone has to do it.









The I/O panel creates a dead spot for air flow right where air flow is needed most.


----------



## bigdayve

Maybe I'm missing something, but I seem to be hitting a voltage wall with my current cooling, so I don't think it'll be worth it to upgrade cooling.. I'm curious how far I can push my cpu, ,butt I won't use it at such a high OC for daily use any time soon.I'm trying to run at 4.7ghz (234rc x 20cpu multi) at 1.5-1.55 v-core and 1.25-1.3 north bridge voltage, but IBT-AVX has been crashing after about 100-200 rounds of standard stress testing. I'm not willing to go past 1.55 vcore. I'm trying to figure out if it's really the v-core at fault or if my NB or something else needs to come up a bit. All temps are within reason. At the moment I'm running a stress test w/ 1.55 vcere and 1.3NB. I'm on round 94. The CPU temps get up to 73.4 max and 63 average under full load.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's a dirty job, but someone has to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The I/O panel creates a dead spot for air flow right where air flow is needed most.


Do you have that rear case fan setup for intake? It seems like the openings in the rear of the case would impede the suction on an exhaust fan.


----------



## Mega Man

Ironically on topic but amd is again starting 61deg...

http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/CPU/AMD-FX-Series/AMD-FX-8-Core-Black-Edition/FX-8350/92


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ironically on topic but amd is again starting 61deg...
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/CPU/AMD-FX-Series/AMD-FX-8-Core-Black-Edition/FX-8350/92


AMD says 70.5 on the 8320e though, so it varies a bit by model.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/CPU/AMD-FX-Series/AMD-FX-8-Core-Black-Edition/FX-8320E/102


----------



## miklkit

The angle of that shot makes it look worse than it is, but yes there is a small restriction across the bottom of the opening. But it is still MUCH MUCH better than just leaving all that tin in the way of the exhaust air flow. It is quieter and cooler like this. BTW, that is not a case fan but the CPU cooler fan which works as the case exhaust fan. That particular cooler is offset down. A centered cooler fits the hole better.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, but I seem to be hitting a voltage wall with my current cooling, so I don't think it'll be worth it to upgrade cooling.. I'm curious how far I can push my cpu, ,butt I won't use it at such a high OC for daily use any time soon.I'm trying to run at 4.7ghz (234rc x 20cpu multi) at 1.5-1.55 v-core and 1.25-1.3 north bridge voltage, but IBT-AVX has been crashing after about 100-200 rounds of standard stress testing. I'm not willing to go past 1.55 vcore. I'm trying to figure out if it's really the v-core at fault or if my NB or something else needs to come up a bit. All temps are within reason. At the moment I'm running a stress test w/ 1.55 vcere and 1.3NB. I'm on round 94. The CPU temps get up to 73.4 max and 63 average under full load.


I feel like an idiot quoting myself, but I'm up to about 300 passes/45 minutes in IBT AVX standard. Any opinions on when to call quits?


----------



## miklkit

That sounds like plenty for standard. How does it handle VERY HIGH?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That sounds like plenty for standard. How does it handle VERY HIGH?


We'll see. 20 passes? Very high mostly stresses the ram right?

Nice pics and update on the case customization ( :


----------



## miklkit

Very high stresses everything including the ram. Twenty passes convinces most that it is stable.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Very high stresses everything including the ram. Twenty passes convinces most that it is stable.


Getting near thermal limits, but it passed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, but I seem to be hitting a voltage wall with my current cooling, so I don't think it'll be worth it to upgrade cooling.. I'm curious how far I can push my cpu, ,butt I won't use it at such a high OC for daily use any time soon.I'm trying to run at 4.7ghz (234rc x 20cpu multi) at 1.5-1.55 v-core and 1.25-1.3 north bridge voltage, but IBT-AVX has been crashing after about 100-200 rounds of standard stress testing. I'm not willing to go past 1.55 vcore. I'm trying to figure out if it's really the v-core at fault or if my NB or something else needs to come up a bit. All temps are within reason. At the moment I'm running a stress test w/ 1.55 vcere and 1.3NB. I'm on round 94. The CPU temps get up to 73.4 max and 63 average under full load.


4.7 with an 8320e on an Evo with one fan is just not possible.

you need both fans going like greased lightning got get 4.4-4.5 and due to the increased amp draw and efficiency of these chips that cooler is horribly inadequate


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ironically on topic but amd is again starting 61deg...
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/search/CPU/AMD-FX-Series/AMD-FX-8-Core-Black-Edition/FX-8350/92


*shrug* their AMD OD software says 72* for both my 8350 and 8370e


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
we had this discussion before about cpu temp, its like this, if its 70c then why ship it running at approx. 45c on core and 55c on cpu as the max temp, that would make no sense and they could either clock more or use cheaper coolers.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *shrug* their AMD OD software says 72* for both my 8350 and 8370e


Calling me a liar?














I'll have to run it again some time and post some screen shots if it's so special.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The angle of that shot makes it look worse than it is, but yes there is a small restriction across the bottom of the opening. But it is still MUCH MUCH better than just leaving all that tin in the way of the exhaust air flow. It is quieter and cooler like this. BTW, that is not a case fan but the CPU cooler fan which works as the case exhaust fan. That particular cooler is offset down. A centered cooler fits the hole better.


The big air, oh my virgin eyes. I like that system.


----------



## josephimports

Gigabyte 990FX Gaming + 8320e. Initial OC results.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






default, 40x, 1.44V









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






OC, 4690MHz, 1.46V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.7 with an 8320e on an Evo with one fan is just not possible.
> 
> you need both fans going like greased lightning got get 4.4-4.5 and due to the increased amp draw and efficiency of these chips that cooler is horribly inadequate


One should never say something is impossible, but it is improbable for a 212 to cool 4.7 ghz. I'm interested in seeing that system in action. Most people get 4.4-4.5 out of it with the occasional 4.6. Was it Sgt. Bilko that got 4.6 out of one? I got 4.6 with a single tower that had 4-8mm heat pipes instead of the 4-6mm heat pipes of the 212.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Gigabyte 990FX Gaming + 8320e. Initial OC results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> default, 40x, 1.44V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC, 4690MHz, 1.46V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wringing it out pretty well there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.7 with an 8320e on an Evo with one fan is just not possible.
> 
> you need both fans going like greased lightning got get 4.4-4.5 and due to the increased amp draw and efficiency of these chips that cooler is horribly inadequate
> 
> 
> 
> One should never say something is impossible, but it is improbable for a 212 to cool 4.7 ghz. I'm interested in seeing that system in action. Most people get 4.4-4.5 out of it with the occasional 4.6. Was it Sgt. Bilko that got 4.6 out of one? I got 4.6 with a single tower that had 4-8mm heat pipes instead of the 4-6mm heat pipes of the 212.
Click to expand...

I think of it kinda like this


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.7 with an 8320e on an Evo with one fan is just not possible.
> 
> you need both fans going like greased lightning got get 4.4-4.5 and due to the increased amp draw and efficiency of these chips that cooler is horribly inadequate
> 
> 
> 
> One should never say something is impossible, but it is improbable for a 212 to cool 4.7 ghz. I'm interested in seeing that system in action. Most people get 4.4-4.5 out of it with the occasional 4.6. Was it Sgt. Bilko that got 4.6 out of one? I got 4.6 with a single tower that had 4-8mm heat pipes instead of the 4-6mm heat pipes of the 212.
Click to expand...

older leak happy chips from before 14/29ish yes its possible but highly unlikely with all things considered.

Newer Amp hungry E variation chips... Nope..

with the non E variation i believe it is still possible

i just don't think it is possiable to deal with the amp heat up of the new E chips.

@bigdayve, If i was to call you a liar i wouldn't beat around the bush to do it i would just flat out say it. but no I am not calling you a Liar I am, however, calling you inexperienced. For all we know you could be looking at the wrong temp read out.

in Here we like Proof... Many come in here and claim Much they cannot prove. like the incident that started the EVO hate in here. (gurty i know you remember the guys name...)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> older leak happy chips from before 14/29ish yes its possible but highly unlikely with all things considered.
> 
> Newer Amp hungry E variation chips... Nope..
> 
> with the non E variation i believe it is still possible
> 
> i just don't think it is possiable to deal with the amp heat up of the new E chips.
> 
> @bigdayve, If i was to call you a liar i wouldn't beat around the bush to do it i would just flat out say it. but no I am not calling you a Liar I am, however, calling you inexperienced. For all we know you could be looking at the wrong temp read out.
> 
> in Here we like Proof... Many come in here and claim Much they cannot prove. like the incident that started the EVO hate in here. (*gurty i know you remember the guys name*...)


sadly i do lol it was serker he claimed he did 5ghz on his evo


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sadly i do lol it was serker he claimed he did 5ghz on his evo


And I remember you got told off for calling him out!

Yes you can get 5ghz with air or say a H80i, but you have to go "FUGLY" with the rig, you also have to get clearance from air traffic control!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> And I remember you got told off for calling him out!
> 
> Yes you can get 5ghz with air or say a H80i, but you have to go "FUGLY" with the rig, you also have to get clearance from air traffic control!


I always get told off









i dont think you was around in the serker days mike, the guy really tried to pull the wool over our eyes over his evo

i dont think ill ever forget his name

sad i know


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I always get told off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think you was around in the serker days mike, the guy really tried to pull the wool over our eyes over his evo
> 
> i dont think ill ever forget his name
> 
> sad i know


Nope I wasn't around then, but I did read through this whole thread when I got here, and I do remember some mighty arguments about the 212 EVO. I also remember the thread that was posted by the guy who claimed 5.2 on an EVO. It was a shame they closed it so quick as I love the entertainment...sitting back with a box of popcorn!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Nope I wasn't around then, but *I did read through this whole thread when I got here*, and I do remember some mighty arguments about the 212 EVO. I also remember the thread that was posted by the guy who claimed 5.2 on an EVO. It was a shame they closed it so quick as I love the entertainment...sitting back with a box of popcorn!


Damn you must be the only one lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Damn lol you read it all??


All of it!

See http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/8100_20

Should remind you of a good argument ....


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> All of it!
> 
> See http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/8100_20
> 
> Should remind you of a good argument ....


LOL omg cant believe you found that

thats the time when he was crashing aero when changing his clock speed in ai suite to show people he was stress testing @5ghz+


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> LOL omg cant believe you found that
> 
> thats the time when he was crashing aero when changing his clock speed in ai suite to show people he was stress testing @5ghz+


Changing his clock in AI suite...enough said. I only use it for the temp headroom...otherwise I wouldn't have it installed. Piece of sh.....


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I always get told off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think you was around in the serker days mike, the guy really tried to pull the wool over our eyes over his evo
> 
> i dont think ill ever forget his name
> 
> sad i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I wasn't around then, but I did read through this whole thread when I got here, and I do remember some mighty arguments about the 212 EVO. I also remember the thread that was posted by the guy who claimed 5.2 on an EVO. It was a shame they closed it so quick as I love the entertainment...sitting back with a box of popcorn!
Click to expand...

Be careful here though since while it is quite easy to cast someone away, in their mind they were probably, and probably still think they were right. Getting stable to them could be their own relevance. "I got stable at 5.2 but it killed my chip" or do you think the liquid nitrogen guys use 144hz refresh rate monitors so there is less of a chance they miss capturing the screenshot of their record suicide runs?

Anyways, kind of a redundant post, however you know, an overclocker is an overclocker and should be welcome when appropriate.

My two cents.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, the 212 Evo works great for day to day stock clocks and a mild overclock. However, extreme overclocks need not apply.







That said, I wish I had just stayed with my stock clocked 8350 last year when I upgraded to a 6700k. Although I like the upgrade itself, memory compatibility and bios firmware issues are causing me to understand better what it means be bleeding edge.







I even had to rma my 6700k and now I have one that runs hotter and at a higher voltage at stocks clocks then before. (Hopefully, Intel will be able to help me out there, we will see.)

Guess I am saying, although I beat the crap out of the FX 8350 with the 990FX I had, I never had to RMA it and it is still going strong in my work computer. (I spend easily 3 times longer on my work machine than my 6700k home build.) That and I am gaming at 4k so I did not really see any noticeable difference until I upgraded my video card. Oh well, wish I could go back but, I can't so that is that.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, the 212 Evo works great for day to day stock clocks and a mild overclock. However, extreme overclocks need not apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I wish I had just stayed with my stock clocked 8350 last year when I upgraded to a 6700k. Although I like the upgrade itself, memory compatibility and bios firmware issues are causing me to understand better what it means be bleeding edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even had to rma my 6700k and now I have one that runs hotter and at a higher voltage at stocks clocks then before. (Hopefully, Intel will be able to help me out there, we will see.)
> 
> Guess I am saying, although I beat the crap out of the FX 8350 with the 990FX I had, I never had to RMA it and it is still going strong in my work computer. (I spend easily 3 times longer on my work machine than my 6700k home build.) That and I am gaming at 4k so I did not really see any noticeable difference until I upgraded my video card. *Oh well, wish I could go back but, I can't so that is that*.


the evo is good for around 4.5ghz which isnt bad for a budget cooler, i know we bash it but secretly we all love it









a little joke for you lol


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Be careful here though since while it is quite easy to cast someone away, in their mind they were probably, and probably still think they were right. Getting stable to them could be their own relevance. "I got stable at 5.2 but it killed my chip" or do you think the liquid nitrogen guys use 144hz refresh rate monitors so there is less of a chance they miss capturing the screenshot of their record suicide runs?
> 
> Anyways, kind of a redundant post, however you know, an overclocker is an overclocker and should be welcome when appropriate.
> 
> My two cents.


I for one agree about "stable". We here like our Prime and ITB AVX, although I tend to use Aida.

What is stable? I burnt through two cheapo power supplies IBT testing at 5.1Ghz but haven't burnt out a chip yet ( I did manage to go thru some cheap ram though) .

But do I need to do all this ? errr no. I only mildly game, I don't use my rig for any core intensive software. I overclock to learn about computers , I do it because I want to, I don't have the money to build a top rig so everything is done on the cheap. I don't claim bragging rights for anything I do overclocking as most of what I have learnt has been here.

There are a lot of guys (and gals) who are better over lockers than I am here, but I do like a claim for a high overclock using say a 212 EVO with only one fan on it, why well it's entertaining.and is most welcome...

Where's the popcorn now?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> All of it!
> 
> See http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/8100_20
> 
> Should remind you of a good argument ....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL omg cant believe you found that
> 
> thats the time when he was crashing aero when changing his clock speed in ai suite to show people he was stress testing @5ghz+
Click to expand...

you know what, photoshop. that explains alot gert,

i also saw @os2wiz, looks like he abandoned us was worried about him last we heard he was in bad health

now about the photoshop skillzorz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you know what, photoshop. that explains alot gert,
> 
> i also saw @os2wiz, looks like he abandoned us was worried about him last we heard he was in bad health
> 
> now about the photoshop skillzorz


HaHa

i wouldnt know where to start









os2wiz has abandoned us lol he was last online 2 days ago

i miss his posts lol


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> And I remember you got told off for calling him out!
> 
> Yes you can get 5ghz with air or say a H80i, but you have to go "FUGLY" with the rig, you also have to get clearance from air traffic control!


Well, at least it keeps the area around it clear of clutter.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, at least it keeps the area around it clear of clutter.


Now that's cheating, hiding the evidence doesn't count !

This is FUGLY...




And I don't hide or filter it!


----------



## bigdayve

You all could be right, I could easily be missing something. I was after all using the wrong version of IBT earlier. It does seem to me that I have 4680mhz stable on the push EVO 212 and I believe that's my voltage and heat wall. What would count as proof? I was thinking of posting a video showing my thermostat (ambient temp), opening and closing the case to show setup, and showing the end of an IBT AVX 20 passes on very high, and HWINFO64 temps.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> You all could be right, I could easily be missing something. I was after all using the wrong version of IBT earlier. It does seem to me that I have 4680mhz stable on the push EVO 212 and I believe that's my voltage and heat wall. What would count as proof? I was thinking of posting a video showing my thermostat (ambient temp), opening and closing the case to show setup, and showing the end of an IBT AVX run, and HWINFO64 temps.


You dont h ave to prove anything lol but we do like to see screenshots


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You dont h ave to prove anything lol but we do like to see screenshots


Ok, I'm running things over again. I'll post screenshots if successful.


----------



## miklkit

I wasn't hiding it. It just seems I don't have any pics of it together and running. This is as close as I've got from a while back.  

And speaking of filters, this is what the front of that case is made of and the reason I still have it. No one else put filters like that in their case. 


As for proof, most people accept something like this as good enough.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You dont h ave to prove anything lol but we do like to see screenshots


Ha, you've changed Gertie. Is that you?


----------



## bigdayve

The Christmas tree is a nice touch mklkit


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*


The _skewer_ thermometer that _looks_ as if it was stolen from the food service industry is a nice touch.

Edit, nice touch.. jynx


----------



## miklkit

That's not an oven thermometer but is an air conditioning thermometer that my dad stole from work back in the early 1970s. I use it to monitor air temps to the CPU and is the reason I now mount the GPU in the bottom slot as it blows hot air forward and up into the CPU intake air stream. In this pic it is the rod hanging down at an angle and it is temperature sensitive for its whole length, not just the tip. 

BTW, almost no "professional" testers monitor the air inside the case.


----------



## bigdayve

Alright here is my proof. If the screenshots missed anything, see the crappy video on youtube. Screenshot 3 shows idle temps (or at least very close to idle temps). Cool and Quiet etc. are all enabled; turbo disabled. Full disclosure, IBT AVX x20 on "very hard' failed on 2/4 attempts during passes 19 and 20. When I posted yesterday, it passed on the first try. Today it passed on the 3rd try. Maybe I can get more stability if I bump up my NB a little bit.






Full load:

IBT AVX Passed:

Idle:


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Alright here is my proof. If the screenshots missed anything, see the crappy video on youtube. Screenshot 3 shows idle temps (or at least very close to idle temps). Cool and Quiet etc. are all enabled; turbo disabled. Full disclosure, IBT AVX x20 on "very hard' failed on 2/4 attempts during passes 19 and 20. When I posted yesterday, it passed on the first try. Today it passed on the 3rd try. Maybe I can get more stability if I bump up my NB a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full load:
> 
> IBT AVX Passed:
> 
> Idle:


You need to cool VRM at 97°C is to much, my not exceed 60°C. And sell that chip and find another , 1.56V just for 4.7ghz. I have tree changed until I got this



And why you have HT link at 3000MHz, no need for that high speed.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> You need to cool VRM at 97°C is to much, my not exceed 60°C. And sell that chip and find another , 1.56V just for 4.7ghz. I have tree changed until I got this


Nah I'm happy with the chip it was only $100 on sale. You're right it's not the greatest in terms of volt/clock. If anything, I'd get a pull fan on my Evo or otherwise change the configuration of my fans to cool the VRMs a bit more. While you're right about the VRMs being too hot, my everyday setting is 3627mhz (RC 234 x 15.5) at 1.2 vcore which is more than enough to keep up with my video card. The VRM's don't get nearly so hot at that setting.


----------



## xLPGx

Is there any way to see VRM temperatures on the M5A99FX Pro?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Is there any way to see VRM temperatures on the M5A99FX Pro?


I'd be surprised if it didn't. Are you running HWiNFO64?

My VRM sensor shows up as "VR T1" "VR T2" They always give the same reading so I think there may only be one sensor.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Went searching thru my old pics to see if I had one that was appropriate ..this is all I could find

Note: using Aida as it shows sensor settings I.e. VRM temps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Is there any way to see VRM temperatures on the M5A99FX Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if it didn't. Are you running HWiNFO64?
> 
> My VRM sensor shows up as "VR T1" "VR T2" They always give the same reading so I think there may only be one sensor.
Click to expand...

the sabertooth is only mobo in asus lineup with vrm temp sensor


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Alright here is my proof. If the screenshots missed anything, see the crappy video on youtube. Screenshot 3 shows idle temps (or at least very close to idle temps). Cool and Quiet etc. are all enabled; turbo disabled. Full disclosure, IBT AVX x20 on "very hard' failed on 2/4 attempts during passes 19 and 20. When I posted yesterday, it passed on the first try. Today it passed on the 3rd try. Maybe I can get more stability if I bump up my NB a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full load:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX Passed:
> 
> Idle:


oh boy Dat variation in result speeds..

and if you don't know how to stabilize a very high clocked HT, then you should not be using a very high HT.

out of anything to tweak in this system Going over 2600 requires extra steps and stress variations. (two years in i'm still working on a "suite" to stress amd HT, And TMK Mega is the first one to figure out how to superficially stress the HT, it involved alot of rendering)


Spoiler: Warning: this is a heat torture setting, but it also has impact on HT but should not b used to stress the HT alone!





run this for 2 hours minimum and see where your temps are if all the cores make it to the end point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Alright here is my proof. If the screenshots missed anything, see the crappy video on youtube. Screenshot 3 shows idle temps (or at least very close to idle temps). Cool and Quiet etc. are all enabled; turbo disabled. Full disclosure, IBT AVX x20 on "very hard' failed on 2/4 attempts during passes 19 and 20. When I posted yesterday, it passed on the first try. Today it passed on the 3rd try. Maybe I can get more stability if I bump up my NB a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full load:
> 
> IBT AVX Passed:
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to cool VRM at 97°C is to much, my not exceed 60°C. And sell that chip and find another , 1.56V just for 4.7ghz. I have tree changed until I got this
> 
> 
> 
> And why you have HT link at 3000MHz, no need for that high speed.
Click to expand...

If you know how to stablize then there isn't much reason Not too. It will increase performance in aspects of your system that FPS alone cannot show you on most occasions.. but it does show up in synthetics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Is there any way to see VRM temperatures on the M5A99FX Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be surprised if it didn't. Are you running HWiNFO64?
> 
> My VRM sensor shows up as "VR T1" "VR T2" They always give the same reading so I think there may only be one sensor.
Click to expand...

not all boards have VRM sensors only the saberkitty from Asus IIRC


----------



## bigdayve

@flailschimp

Hey so what would you suggest? Turning down HT to 2600? That would give more stability? I overclocked my Ref clock to try to get some more bandwidth, the overclock on the HT seemed to be stable so I kept it.

"The variation in result speed?" Do you mean the "times" column under "linpack outputs" in IBT AVX?

As you say, I am inexperienced, but I don't think I've claimed to be an expert and I think I novices like me can make a contribution to this forum. You're not trolling, but I feel like you're a bit hostile and that's not taken kindly. I've instigated a little bit, I mean to be playful, sorry if I've done any offense.


----------



## Mike The Owl

It's Flailschlamp not chimp, a mix of Flail which means to beat or thrash and a German word http://en.bab.la/dictionary/german-english/schlampe

But I'm sure Flail will put me right...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

notice how Similar the "speed(gflops)" are? there is a variation of 1-2 seconds

this signify's consistence in how your cpu will react while overclocked.

with the swing in speeds you had atleast in the first picture.

there is a swing of 6-7 seconds. so you are essentially "gambling" weather you computer will perform like its overclocked or like a lesser overclock on any given process.

the reason why people initally tell you to disable power-savings features to get a system overclocked is to Isolate those performance states away from being tested right now. The p-states will usually scale with your overclock, at the expense of turbo boosts (nothing against turbo boost it jsut has its limitations in its implementation be it by MS or AMD i don't know)

when you are stress testing you don't want your computer to try to save power, you want the opposite you want it in the worse case scenario, to be able to ensure that your cpu OC will perform in a consistent manner.

As for your HT, Your will not like this recommendation ,but its got a proven track record in this thread (latests person to see this light is DeadlyG33K)

Slow down. Start from Defaults and give yourself a "default Stockish profile) and stay Away from Bus clocking until you have a better understand of your system.

2500nb/3000HT with 1400-1500 mhz ram IS a waste. 2400nb/2600ht with 1600 or 1866mhz ram will be that every day of the week for most applications.

So disable all power savings, Make sure your OS and bios is up-to-date and fresh, and start @ your Base clock while Aimming for your VID(minimum operating voltage that shows up as VID in hwinfo)
with High LLC allowing for a little bit of Vdroop. The voltage you set in bios is slightly important but the voltage underload within windows is much more important to pay attention too.

work your way up one notch in multi at a time.. this will take quite a while. much testing and stressing.. Don't move on until you've got consistent results.

don't rush this and get eager. your OC will suffer from this. Take your time make your base line save the base line profile so you have something to fall back on when you whan to jus tuse your computer and not be workign on it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> It's Flailschlamp not chimp, a mix of Flail which means to beat or thrash and a German word http://en.bab.la/dictionary/german-english/schlampe
> 
> But I'm sure Flail will put me right...


SHHHHH


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> SHHHHH


Got ya


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> @flailschimp
> 
> Hey so what would you suggest? Turning down HT to 2600? That would give more stability? I overclocked my Ref clock to try to get some more bandwidth, the overclock on the HT seemed to be stable so I kept it.
> 
> "The variation in result speed?" Do you mean the "times" column under "linpack outputs" in IBT AVX?
> 
> As you say, I am inexperienced, but I don't think I've claimed to be an expert and I think I novices like me can make a contribution to this forum. You're not trolling, but I feel like you're a bit hostile and that's not taken kindly. I've instigated a little bit, I mean to be playful, sorry if I've done any offense.


the problem with ht is you wont find the instability, it will find you, your HD WILL get corrupted !

i can only test it with dvd fab, never tried handbrake


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> SHHHHH


My bad "FlailScHLAMP" I skipped from "ch" to "mp."

I'll turn down that NB and HT. @ Megaman, I definitely don't want my hard drives corrupted b/c of that ht.









While I may have been a little hasty getting my clocks up, I didn't sit down and set everything to the highest voltage/clocks either. I have a bunch of bios profiles saved that had various benchmarks and stability testing taken with each profile. For example, I only run the 234 ref clock x 15.5cpu multi when I'm tweaking my overclock. The trouble is that I may not have good enough notes and procedures establishing my profiles (change in gflop speed is something I never noted, I just looked for pass/fail). For the perfect overclock, I'd probably have to start all the way over. Then find my mistakes and start all the way over again and over... 

Hypothetically, let's say I get my gflop speed consistent with all power saving measures off. How would I go about turning some of those features back on while maintaining a good OC? I know the answer is likely complicated, so maybe you could just push me in the right direction.


----------



## Mega Man

i just turn them backon

tbh anymore with the exception of my gigabyte i leave them on now at all times, i dont have issues with them ( excluding benching which i dont do alot of anymore )

gigabyte has bugs.... if apm is on i BSOD. i think the gigaboards ( ud7 rev3 ) do not have socket temp sensors


----------



## miklkit

What I am surprised by is the temps at that vcore! What are your ambient temps? It looks like your cooling is equal to mine. I couldn't come close to that with the single tower I used.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What I am surprised by is the temps at that vcore! What are your ambient temps? It looks like your cooling is equal to mine. I couldn't come close to that with the single tower I used.


It was 69F, I included my home thermostat in the vid  I don't understand how it's running that cool either with my 10yo budget case and minimal ventilation.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> It was 69F, I included my home thermostat in the vid  I don't understand how it's running that cool either with my 10yo budget case and minimal ventilation.


Are you testing with the sides of the case off?

Reason I ask is I can't see how your getting the thru-flow with that case and your fans!

http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower/centurion-5/

Says has 80mm fan at front and 120mm at the rear?


----------



## miklkit

I went back and looked at what I was doing in 2013 and it was July, so the ambients were probably in the 74-78F range but my vcore was still way under 1.5 and it was getting into the 62C range.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> Is there any way to see VRM temperatures on the M5A99FX Pro?


nope


----------



## mus1mus

Hey mega, any chance or urge for this?
Your quad can make a lot of help.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/450_50#post_24918019

Al, give them furys some action too.

Bilko, we need you.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Are you testing with the sides of the case off?
> 
> Reason I ask is I can't see how your getting the thru-flow with that case and your fans!
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/case/mid-tower/centurion-5/
> 
> Says has 80mm fan at front and 120mm at the rear?


No, the side panel was on. I should update my rig a bit.

The front fan around the HDD's is actually 90mm. There's a 120mm mounted over the GPU that's set to exhaust. Both of those fans are unremarkable they came with my cheap case. I've got a 120mm sickle flow blowing out the back and the 8320e AMD cpu cooler fan over the VRM's. Currently, those last two are on a case mounted manual fan control dial that I run at full blast while stress testing.

I turned down my NB frequency in the bios down to 1800 (x234 ref clock), but it doesn't reflect it in CPU-Z or HWiNFO64. My HT is down to 2573mhz and the NB reads the same.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> No, the side panel was on. I should update my rig a bit.
> 
> The front fan around the HDD's is actually 90mm. There's a 120mm mounted over the GPU that's set to exhaust. Both of those fans are unremarkable they came with my cheap case. I've got a 120mm sickle flow blowing out the back and the 8320e AMD cpu cooler fan over the VRM's. Currently, those last two are on a case mounted manual fan control dial that I run at full blast while stress testing.
> 
> I turned down my NB frequency in the bios down to 1800 (x234 ref clock), but it doesn't reflect it in CPU-Z or HWiNFO64. My HT is down to 2573mhz and the NB reads the same.


Well I would recommend you put another fan on the 212, turn the fan around on the side panel over the GPU so it's an inlet, fit a fan on the rear of the mobo so it cools the tear of the socket and the back of the VRMs and buy yourself a SSD.

Also when testing an overclock turn off all the power saving things like Cool n quite etc. Once you get your stable overclock, just urn them back on again.

Starting with the simple things first and then moving on to the next thing once you are settled in is the best advice. If your power supply is just. 450 watt unit you might want to check it using http://www.coolermaster.com/power-supply-calculator/ as it doesn't seem enough to me.

But don't listen to me, I did it all wrong when I started.......


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Well I would recommend you put another fan on the 212, turn the fan around on the side panel over the GPU so it's an inlet, fit a fan on the rear of the mobo so it cools the tear of the socket and the back of the VRMs and buy yourself a SSD.
> 
> Also when testing an overclock turn off all the power saving things like Cool n quite etc. Once you get your stable overclock, just urn them back on again.
> 
> Starting with the simple things first and then moving on to the next thing once you are settled in is the best advice. If your power supply is just. 450 watt unit you might want to check it using http://www.coolermaster.com/power-supply-calculator/ as it doesn't seem enough to me.
> 
> But don't listen to me, I did it all wrong when I started.......


That all looks good advice to me, except I think I like the GPU fan blowing out. I'm not worried about the GPU overheating and I think it lowers my system temps a bit. Granted, I haven't collected data on the fan going in or out.

The cooler master tool says I need a 1500w power supply. 450 is too low, but 1500? Really?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> That all looks good advice to me, except I think I like the GPU fan blowing out. I'm not worried about the GPU overheating and I think it lowers my system temps a bit. Granted, I haven't collected data on the fan going in or out.
> 
> The cooler master tool says I need a 1500w power supply. 450 is too low, but 1500? Really?


No but 600 to 750w will give you headroom for a better graphics card etc. And try it with it blowing in it will increase pressure inside the case aiding cooling. Positive pressure?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> No but 600 to 750w will give you headroom for a better graphics card etc. And try it with it blowing in it will increase pressure inside the case aiding cooling. Positive pressure?


That sounds more reasonable. I'm hoping I can get away with 450w psu for a while. I'm only going to run my vcore at 1.2v and hope that keeps the TDP down around 100w. My old rana CPU was rated at 95w and it ran fine with this power supply for a couple years. When I get a new GPU, I'll probably be running my OC around 4.5ghz whenever my rig is in use. At which point the overclock alone will probably be too much for my psu. I've read vishera chips can take 2-300 watts on an overclock like that.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> 
> 
> Went searching thru my old pics to see if I had one that was appropriate ..this is all I could find
> 
> Note: using Aida as it shows sensor settings I.e. VRM temps


Do you remember if that was with the discarded CPU fan tie wrapped to the Vr heat sinks ? I also think you one of the 1st ones to use one the backside too. I got one going on my 9590 to keep it happy. I would have never thought of that. It does make a noticeable difference. I wanted to add one to the other case but it sticks out too much and won't fit in the desk slot. So now there is a hole there. It is OK the olde lady can't see it.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Damn you must be the only one lol


I actually spent a metric ton of time reading every single post in here before I started messing with my CPU and asking you guys specific questions. I imagine I forgot most of what I read but there was a few things that stuck along the way lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mega, any chance or urge for this?
> Your quad can make a lot of help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/450_50#post_24918019
> 
> Al, give them furys some action too.
> 
> Bilko, we need you.


The Fury's will come out to play in the next few days or so don't worry. Just finally finishing the build. A few cosmetic issues need to be completed, cake combs, PSU cover and cable management and then we will be in there!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mega, any chance or urge for this?
> Your quad can make a lot of help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/450_50#post_24918019
> 
> Al, give them furys some action too.
> 
> Bilko, we need you.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fury's will come out to play in the next few days or so don't worry. Just finally finishing the build. A few cosmetic issues need to be completed, cake combs, PSU cover and cable management and then we will be in there!
Click to expand...

Nice. Looking forward.









In Fury talk,


Spoiler: I think I insinuated someone to commit suicide. Now I am doomed!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I was wondering why not many x3 and x4 entries until i tried it and realized how cpu limited these benchmarks are. I have room i could improve on the cpu side but even still seriously limited by scaling and cpu/dx11. This is a shame, aside from just adding points to each class at these resolutions or for fun....otherwise its futile.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/500_50#post_24919141


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice. Looking forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Fury talk,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I think I insinuated someone to commit suicide. Now I am doomed!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/500_50#post_24919141


Yeah i dont think he realizes how much youve edited your bios's and tested your cards....ive been wanting to post some results but im having gpu issues...im thinking i have a borked windows install now... i took the cards out and cannot see any issues with the card block off... and i also had a blue screen a couple of times last night with my known good card attached only....so im thinking i need a fresh windows install... the blocks arent leaking theres no sign of arcing or power failure... the psu is pushing them well... also to note the blue screens i had the last couple of days were at stock no overclock at all....i also blue screened on heaven... all blue screens so far have referenced the graphics driver... despite about 200 reinstalls (probably more like 100 but....) i blue screened on heaven also... referenced graphics driver.. with only one card attached...im leaning towards it being windows because... most of the blue screens arent during heavy loads.... in fact most of the blue screens occur when load is less that 50 percent on gpu(s)... the reason i havent reinstalled windows yet is i needed the pc this last week and i havent backed up anything and my blue screens seem to only occur during 3d applications...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yeah i dont think he realizes how much youve edited your bios's and tested your cards....ive been wanting to post some results but im having gpu issues...im thinking i have a borked windows install now... i took the cards out and cannot see any issues with the card block off... and i also had a blue screen a couple of times last night with my known good card attached only....so im thinking i need a fresh windows install... the blocks arent leaking theres no sign of arcing or power failure... the psu is pushing them well... also to note the blue screens i had the last couple of days were at stock no overclock at all....i also blue screened on heaven... all blue screens so far have referenced the graphics driver... despite about 200 reinstalls (probably more like 100 but....) i blue screened on heaven also... referenced graphics driver.. with only one card attached...im leaning towards it being windows because... most of the blue screens arent during heavy loads.... in fact most of the blue screens occur when load is less that 50 percent on gpu(s)... the reason i havent reinstalled windows yet is i needed the pc this last week and i havent backed up anything and my blue screens seem to only occur during 3d applications...


It has very little to do with my cards tbh. He referenced a guy running 3 Furys with TESS OFF. Tess OFF alone can mean 2-3K score difference on a single card in 3D11.

I actually pm'ed him to make a thread and open his issues. But he is too keen on pointing the blame on other things. I think his Furys throttle and or, not even running properly on full quads.









Crimson can easily be borked. In case you are into that. I am wiping 2X in the day now.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mega, any chance or urge for this?
> Your quad can make a lot of help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/450_50#post_24918019
> 
> Al, give them furys some action too.
> 
> Bilko, we need you.


I can't do jack until my Z170 board gets here, those benches are all low res and for Multi-GPU I want the fastest CPU I can get.

finishes end of next month so i might be able to squeeze some subs in there, also got a few on HWBot i want to sub for as well in addition to everything here I've gotta get done








I can do Single, Dual and Tri.....I don't have the 290x here anymore for Quad.


----------



## mus1mus

That's alright sarge.I know you are into something good


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's alright sarge.I know you are into something good


yeah kinda, got a fair bit happening atm


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I am pretty sure none those out are accurate. Well not HWiNFO64 v5.06. Stock FX-9590 watts 84.4 or less at 100% load all cores?
> 
> 
> 
> I just use my finger if it hurts it is too hot or moving too fast.
> 
> Sometimes I prooff reed
> 
> Someday I will figure out how to upload a screen shot you can read.


Puck what speed are those Rams running? and what batch is your CPU?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It has very little to do with my cards tbh. He referenced a guy running 3 Furys with TESS OFF. Tess OFF alone can mean 2-3K score difference on a single card in 3D11.
> 
> I actually pm'ed him to make a thread and open his issues. But he is too keen on pointing the blame on other things. I think his Furys throttle and or, not even running properly on full quads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson can easily be borked. In case you are into that. I am wiping 2X in the day now.


Yeah I can wipe and clean install with only the one card installed and still get blue screen citing the driver even after manually searching and clearing graphics drivers from the registry as well...I know the card is still working ok because I can load the overclock profile and it still runs as strong as ever it just randomly blue screens....there doesn't seem to be any real pattern...temperatures and voltages are steady the entire time


----------



## Ashura

Guys, I just installed the 990fxa gaming mobo.
There is no chipset driver available on msi's website for win 10.

Should I install the one from amd? amd crimson chipset diver 15.12?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Guys, I just installed the 990fxa gaming mobo.
> There is no chipset driver available on msi's website for win 10.
> 
> Should I install the one from amd? amd crimson chipset diver 15.12?


I am running the version just prior to the latest on my 990 gaming - but I am on windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## hawker-gb

Hi all,

recently i upgrade to win10 and did general cleaning of PC.
After that i test my daily clock so i can share it with you.

Specs:

-AMD FX8370 @4,7ghz
-ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
-16Gb RAM (2x8Gb) @1866mhz (10-11-10)
-Coolermaster V850 PSU
-Coolermaster Nepton 280L
-Coolermaster Stormtrooper case

OC:

-I replace my old Antec Formula 7 paste with Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut
-I replace stock Nepton fans with Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm set to exaust on top
-One 120mm jetflo fan over VRM area
-One Scythe Glide stream 140mm on back of MBO
-2 jetflo 120mm intake front
-2 stock Stormtrooper fan intake from side
-NO FAN on backside of case
-CPU/NB @2600mhz
-HT 2600mhz

Results OC:

-FX8370 @ 4,7ghz with *1,33vcore* (vcore under full load is *1,344v*)
-Core temperature *max.37 degrees celsius
*
-CPU temperature *max. 40 degrees celsius*

TEST: IBT-AVX on very high for 20 passes

Temperatures are almost perfect.








And only 1,33vcore for 4,7ghz

P.S. I will test tonight 4,9 and 5,0 ghz


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I am running the version just prior to the latest on my 990 gaming - but I am on windows 7 64 bit.


yes, there is a driver available for win7 & win8. what do you suggest?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I am running the version just prior to the latest on my 990 gaming - but I am on windows 7 64 bit.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, there is a driver available for win7 & win8. what do you suggest?
Click to expand...

I really have no experience with windows 8 or 10 , but the drivers for windows 7 64 just prior to the latest ones from amd work fine for me on my win 7 64 bit rig.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really have no experience with windows 8 or 10 , but the drivers for windows 7 64 just prior to the latest ones from amd work fine for me on my win 7 64 bit rig.


Oh ok, the amd driver is for win10 from amd's website. I was saying that there is none on msi's website.
I was thinking of msi website only. I guess the one from amd would work fine.

sorry, got a bit confused, as I've never updated chipset drivers from amd, just the one's by the mobo manufacturer


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I really have no experience with windows 8 or 10 , but the drivers for windows 7 64 just prior to the latest ones from amd work fine for me on my win 7 64 bit rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, the amd driver is for win10 from amd's website. I was saying that there is none on msi's website.
> I was thinking of msi website only. I guess the one from amd would work fine.
> 
> sorry, got a bit confused, as I've never updated chipset drivers from amd, just the one's by the mobo manufacturer
Click to expand...

It is confusing that's for sure.


----------



## Johan45

@Ashura

I would just go with the Win10 drivers and see what if any gets installed with the Win10 GFX driver from AMD. Most likely the drivers are already in Win10

I just checked ASUS site for CHVz and nothing but Asmedia drivers for Win10


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Ashura
> 
> I would just go with the Win10 drivers and see what if any *gets installed with the Win10 GFX driver from AMD*. Most likely the drivers are already in Win10
> 
> I just checked ASUS site for CHVz and nothing but Asmedia drivers for Win10


Yes, you're right, +Rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It is confusing that's for sure.












Also, this board is really, as you had mentioned, very sexy.
Didn't knew that it also had that red led streak, looks great!.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Yeah I can wipe and clean install with only the one card installed and still get blue screen citing the driver even after manually searching and clearing graphics drivers from the registry as well...I know the card is still working ok because I can load the overclock profile and it still runs as strong as ever it just randomly blue screens....there doesn't seem to be any real pattern...temperatures and voltages are steady the entire time


have you tried disabling the 2 amd services AMD FUEL, and AMD External services utility in msconfig/services


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It has very little to do with my cards tbh. He referenced a guy running 3 Furys with TESS OFF. Tess OFF alone can mean 2-3K score difference on a single card in 3D11.
> 
> I actually pm'ed him to make a thread and open his issues. But he is too keen on pointing the blame on other things. I think his Furys throttle and or, not even running properly on full quads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimson can easily be borked. In case you are into that. I am wiping 2X in the day now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can wipe and clean install with only the one card installed and still get blue screen citing the driver even after manually searching and clearing graphics drivers from the registry as well...I know the card is still working ok because I can load the overclock profile and it still runs as strong as ever it just randomly blue screens....there doesn't seem to be any real pattern...temperatures and voltages are steady the entire time
Click to expand...

Are you using DDU in safe mode to completely remove the drivers before re-installing


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you using DDU in safe mode to completely remove the drivers before re-installing


Have you tried this http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Clean-Uninstall-Utility.aspx and then a clean re-install?


----------



## warpuck

Puck what speed are those Rams running? and what batch is your CPU?[/quote]


and threw this one in just because.


AS for the batch number if it is on the box ? otherwise got to find my thermal grease 1st. Maybe in the serial number ?


----------



## Johan45

Nope it's printed on the CPU IHS. four digits like 1433 or 1503 etc.. means the year and week produced


----------



## warpuck

Well so far found dieltrectric tune up grease, copper never sieze, wd 40 and bore butter.






She better have 6 in the next litter, zen should be here about that time. $500 each at 12 weeks old









I will keep looking for the mx-2

ppp in copper? or two I forget.


----------



## warpuck

I was hoping it was in the S/N because the first 7 digits are 730 1433<< (That would be 11 August 14) but probably not because that would limit them to 100,000 9590s per week. Newegg was out of them so got it from NCIX Jan 2015.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> have you tried disabling the 2 amd services AMD FUEL, and AMD External services utility in msconfig/services


no if this works how would I fix the issue? And since it's random and I can game for hours sometimes days without occurrence this could take awhile to sort out..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you using DDU in safe mode to completely remove the drivers before re-installing


of course...I always do this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Have you tried this http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Clean-Uninstall-Utility.aspx and then a clean re-install?


ddu does the same thing only better


----------



## Johan45

Are you still on Win7 or have you "upgraded"
I know AMDs have had issues in the past with power savings and some drivers were terrible at low power. You can try disabling ULPS i think it is and set a voltage in MSI AB or whatever you use to see if the crashes stop in light loads.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you still on Win7 or have you "upgraded"
> I know AMDs have had issues in the past with power savings and some drivers were terrible at low power. You can try disabling ULPS i think it is and set a voltage in MSI AB or whatever you use to see if the crashes stop in light loads.


ulps I always disable manually and check the option in both trixx and ab to be safe...still on windows 7 pro 64-bit...it seems to happen less when I set power target to +50 in ab BUT this could be placebo because the crashes are random at least from what I can tell....for instance I got a blue screen while loading the division beta when it white screened in launch I closed it manually and reopened as the splash screen came up blue screen....I've opened it probably 20 times since then without issue...I've also tried four different driver versions and redownloaded to rule out the driver or my download of it...this is with only the one card powered and working...I thought it was a crossfire only issue with the second card until the last week...so I've been running one card


----------



## Johan45

AMD cards aren't my specialy. I can't stand AMDs drivers tbh. Have you went back to some older drivers that you know worked in the past.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Nope I wasn't around then, but *I did read through this whole thread when I got here*, and I do remember some mighty arguments about the 212 EVO. I also remember the thread that was posted by the guy who claimed 5.2 on an EVO. It was a shame they closed it so quick as I love the entertainment...sitting back with a box of popcorn!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you must be the only one lol
Click to expand...

He isn't the only one.. I have read every single post. just over the past 3 years or so that its been open
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Puck what speed are those Rams running? and what batch is your CPU?



and threw this one in just because.


AS for the batch number if it is on the box ? otherwise got to find my thermal grease 1st. Maybe in the serial number ?[/quote]

hehehehehehhe its a mop with a bunch o furry things


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> AMD cards aren't my specialy. I can't stand AMDs drivers tbh. Have you went back to some older drivers that you know worked in the past.


see my edit I went akway back to 15.7


----------



## Johan45

Yeah I saw that. My only other suggestion would be to check the power cables etc.. but you my be right with having some kind of windows corruption. Would you know if you have had any browsers open when this happens? Flasplayer has been a real turd lately

If you have a spare drive around you could test a new OS and see if that's the problem before you wipe your main.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I saw that. My only other suggestion would be to check the power cables etc.. but you my be right with having some kind of windows corruption. Would you know if you have had any browsers open when this happens? Flasplayer has been a real turd lately


no I never leave browsers open and I don't leave steam browser open when gaming....I tried the other two power cables that came with the psu and it still happened...my voltages on the psu stays stay over 12v under all loads as well as all the other voltages stay above levels...with only one card I'm probably not pulling even half the 1200 watts probably less more like 450watt...I've also tried reseating the cards...if there was a real pattern this would be so much easier to figure out lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> AMD cards aren't my specialy. I can't stand AMDs drivers tbh. Have you went back to some older drivers that you know worked in the past.


I must say, that despite the fact that i have used AMD only for like 10 years, now that i bought Nvidia card, the driver situation is much better. I tested 2 nvidia drivers and none of the 2 has any problem. One gives better performance in 3dMark 2003 and that's it. Also there is no setting i need to change once installed. With AMD drivers, there was like "install and pray" every time. One had problem with a flash game. Another had problem with Blue Ray. Another with clock speed. Another with BSOD. And so on. Not to mention that i had to disable the "visual enhancements "in the video section every time. The only bad thing with Nvidia, is that by default they install a lot of garbage that tries to phone home. But once you install only the main driver and physix, it's all good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> see my edit I went akway back to 15.7


15.7.1 is very stable driver. It's the last AMD driver i use too.


----------



## miklkit

There was some chat a while ago about VR requirements. There was some concern because AMD CPUs were deemed not good enough for VR. Well the VR test is out and I took it. Oh, my poor old 290x.....


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There was some chat a while ago about VR requirements. There was some concern because AMD CPUs were deemed not good enough for VR. Well the VR test is out and I took it. Oh, my poor old 290x.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It shows 60FPS.. which it is wanting at least 90.. but really isn't that bad and it being with DX11 I am sure it would come close with DX12 if the test was running that


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There was some chat a while ago about VR requirements. There was some concern because AMD CPUs were deemed not good enough for VR. Well the VR test is out and I took it. Oh, my poor old 290x.....


It says I'm ready. I just need the money and then I am ready for VR.


----------



## gertruude

how do you test?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how do you test?


in Afterburner you goose







jk

http://store.steampowered.com/app/323910/


----------



## mirzet1976

Download http://store.steampowered.com/app/323910/


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> in Afterburner you goose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


you attacking me so im going to report you


----------



## Agent Smith1984

OMG, I can't wait to run this test!!!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> OMG, I can't wait to run this test!!!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Download http://store.steampowered.com/app/323910/


thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Download http://store.steampowered.com/app/323910/
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

as he ignores my comment









nevermind.. he missed the edit


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> as he ignores my comment


nope lol scroll up you fropper


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> as he ignores my comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope lol scroll up you fropper
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nope lol scroll up you fropper


Shouldn't that be "en grade you fropper"


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> It says I'm ready. I just need the money and then I am ready for VR.


Wanna trade video cards?

EDIT: I just saw that in Afterburner it is only using 3gb of ram while it is an 8gb 290x.


----------



## cssorkinman

Edit: the rest of the story


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Puck what speed are those Rams running? and what batch is your CPU?


AS for the batch number if it is on the box ? otherwise got to find my thermal grease 1st. Maybe in the serial number ?[/quote]

Is that 12gb at 2400mhz I see?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nope lol scroll up you fropper
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that be "en grade you fropper"
Click to expand...

ingrate fropper is more suitable.however now I need to test on my 2x 280x's just to see what it does lol


----------



## warpuck

@digggididdi yes it Runs OK with 12. and 2400. I just want it to run. Tired of twitching it. Forking around with it cuts in to my gaming time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the rest of the story




9590 clocked at 5.0 static and an XFX R9 390x


----------



## mus1mus

@mirzet1976

Nice going!.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mirzet1976
> 
> Nice going!.


No kidding.......

i updated the test and ran it a couple more times, stock and overclocked (GPU only)



^Stock



1150/1700


----------



## mirzet1976

Mine clocks are CPU 4.8ghz and GPU 1275/1625 on that test


----------



## mus1mus

So more likely to be GPU-Bound?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mirzet1976
> 
> Nice going!.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding.......
> 
> i updated the test and ran it a couple more times, stock and overclocked (GPU only)
> 
> 
> 
> ^Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 1150/1700
Click to expand...

It's mostly about the gpu thatrs for sure, my 290 X @ 1150 core 1500 mem scored better than the 780ti did.

I set about finding where the FX would fail the test finally finding it to be a problem at 3.5 ghz as an X6 , anyone else played around with it with that in mind?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Mine clocks are CPU 4.8ghz and GPU 1275/1625 on that test


Apologies to bump this but here is my inner monolog (Austin Powers). / "*** is this... (expands image) HaHAHaHaHa!" Dudes are loving that Oculus..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Mine clocks are CPU 4.8ghz and GPU 1275/1625 on that test


That explains alot haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mirzet1976
> 
> Nice going!.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding.......
> 
> i updated the test and ran it a couple more times, stock and overclocked (GPU only)
> 
> 
> 
> ^Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 1150/1700
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mostly about the gpu thatrs for sure, my 290 X @ 1150 core 1500 mem scored better than the 780ti did.
> 
> I set about finding where the FX would fail the test finally finding it to be a problem at 3.5 ghz as an X6 , anyone else played around with it with that in mind?
Click to expand...

Explains why AMD never put the 6300 and 8320 on the VR ready list but the 6350 is on there


----------



## Mega Man

Am i the only one waiting for vr to flop?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Am i the only one waiting for vr to flop?


i was going to post something similar lol

im not one bit interested in it at all


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Am i the only one waiting for vr to flop?


It might go the same way as 3D yeah but i think VR might have a bit more success


----------



## Benjiw

I really want VR to take off, I think that it will make for a really good experience, I'd love to play an FPS with VR.


----------



## Undervolter

I can't believe it. I play 2 "modern" games (the other being Skyrim) and i just found out that one of the 2, must be the most CPU bound game out there. Europa Universalis IV. Last night i actually saw 4 cores with 100% spikes. These spikes, happen when the game is on fast forward (accelerated time) and pretty much the game freezes for some seconds.



On the bright side, i read that this happens to Intels too. I 'd never thought i 'd see a CPU bound game on my PC. LOL. Funniest thing: Recommended hardware is : Intel Pentium IV 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3500.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I can't believe it. I play 2 "modern" games (the other being Skyrim) and i just found out that one of the 2, must be the most CPU bound game out there. Europa Universalis IV. Last night i actually saw 4 cores with 100% spikes. These spikes, happen when the game is on fast forward (accelerated time) and pretty much the game freezes for some seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, i read that this happens to Intels too. I 'd never thought i 'd see a CPU bound game on my PC. LOL. Funniest thing: Recommended hardware is : Intel Pentium IV 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3500.


Steps of dragonreach running down to white run then back up the stairs. Supposedly skyrim's most challenging spot for AMD cpus . 4 cores on the left 8 cores on the right only slight benefits from the extra cores.



100fps minimums 145fps averages obviously unplayable on AMD FX


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I can't believe it. I play 2 "modern" games (the other being Skyrim) and i just found out that one of the 2, must be the most CPU bound game out there. Europa Universalis IV. Last night i actually saw 4 cores with 100% spikes. These spikes, happen when the game is on fast forward (accelerated time) and pretty much the game freezes for some seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, i read that this happens to Intels too. I 'd never thought i 'd see a CPU bound game on my PC. LOL. Funniest thing: Recommended hardware is : Intel Pentium IV 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps of dragonreach running down to white run then back up the stairs. Supposedly skyrim's most challenging spot for AMD cpus . 4 cores on the left 8 cores on the right only slight benefits from the extra cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 100fps minimums 145fps averages obviously unplayable on AMD FX
Click to expand...

The most CPU intensive place i came across was Markarth but yes, silly Orkin.......you need 144fps minimum otherwise renders 144hz monitors obsolete


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Steps of dragonreach running down to white run then back up the stairs. Supposedly skyrim's most challenging spot for AMD cpus . 4 cores on the left 8 cores on the right only slight benefits from the extra cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 100fps minimums 145fps averages obviously unplayable on AMD FX


The "FX can't play Skyrim well" is a myth that i 've repeatedly busted on modded Skyrim here. On the Dragonsreach stairs looking down, i get 51 fps with the modest GTX750Ti on Ultra and with over 100 mods.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1574157/cheap-gaming-pc/80#post_24469944

I 've even played with HD 6570 1GB DDR3 modded and was getting 45 fps in Whiterun (on lower settings).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1555753/8-core-amd-cpu-for-gaming-good-idea-or-waste-of-money/80#post_23931090

The real problem with Skyrim that i encountered, are VRAM (texture load bursts) and mods (there are many mods, that some are very script heavy and other RAM heavy. Too many script heavy can overload the CPU. But i 've ran with 140 esp without isssues).

The really problematic game, like i said, is Europa Universalis IV, when on max acceleration and after 1800. Before 1800 i wasn't noticing much of a problem. Past 1800, i did. Now, normally, the game ends in 1821, but i have modded it to end in 2000. So that aggravates the issue.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Steps of dragonreach running down to white run then back up the stairs. Supposedly skyrim's most challenging spot for AMD cpus . 4 cores on the left 8 cores on the right only slight benefits from the extra cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 100fps minimums 145fps averages obviously unplayable on AMD FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "FX can't play Skyrim well" is a myth that i 've repeatedly busted on modded Skyrim here. On the Dragonsreach stairs looking down, i get 51 fps with the modest GTX750Ti on Ultra and with over 100 mods.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1574157/cheap-gaming-pc/80#post_24469944
> 
> I 've even played with HD 6570 1GB DDR3 modded and was getting 45 fps in Whiterun (on lower settings).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1555753/8-core-amd-cpu-for-gaming-good-idea-or-waste-of-money/80#post_23931090
> 
> The real problem with Skyrim that i encountered, are VRAM (texture load bursts) and mods (there are many mods, that some are very script heavy and other RAM heavy. Too many script heavy can overload the CPU. But i 've ran with 140 esp without isssues).
> 
> The really problematic game, like i said, is Europa Universalis IV, when on max acceleration and after 1800. Before 1800 i wasn't noticing much of a problem. Past 1800, i did. Now, normally, the game ends in 1821, but i have modded it to end in 2000. So that aggravates the issue.
Click to expand...

I thought i had that game, turns out I've got III, probably because of a humble bundle at some point or another.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I thought i had that game, turns out I've got III, probably because of a humble bundle at some point or another.


I don't have III. Europa Universalis IV is probably one of my favourite games as of the current patch. It's been a painful experience really, because the initial game is now very different than the current game after all patches and DLCs. Paradox is like a madhouse. They change the game all the time. There were many patches that made the game awful for me and as a matter of fact, i don't intend patch it any further, because i finally enjoy the game and everything seems to work, aside a rare CTD. BUT, when you accelerate time, it DOES become annoying. As in, you click and nothing happens, because the game is loading data or trying to make the moves for all countries and it simply kills the CPU. Even moving the screen left to right becomes somewhat stuttering. I read, that this becomes worse after 1700, because the army force limits by then are increased and there are too many armies in the game, where the CPU must calculate pathfinding, aside the normal AI operations for each nation. In my game, it became annoying past 1800... It's not unplayable and in normal time mode there is no problem, but if you accelerate time and it also happens that many countries are at war, you do get seconds of freezing when months pass quickly.And everything becomes unresponsive.

But, overall, it's my favourite game now. The only lacking thing, is a randomly generated map. There was a mod for that, but doesn't work with the latest patch. But you can still have random generated nations, on the "stock" (real) world map.

It's the most complicated game i 've ever seen, but once you read about it, it's the best strategic game out there IMHO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I thought i had that game, turns out I've got III, probably because of a humble bundle at some point or another.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have III. Europa Universalis IV is probably one of my favourite games as of the current patch. It's been a painful experience really, because the initial game is now very different than the current game after all patches and DLCs. Paradox is like a madhouse. They change the game all the time. There were many patches that made the game awful for me and as a matter of fact, i don't intend patch it any further, because i finally enjoy the game and everything seems to work, aside a rare CTD. BUT, when you accelerate time, it DOES become annoying. As in, you click and nothing happens, because the game is loading data or trying to make the moves for all countries and it simply kills the CPU. Even moving the screen left to right becomes somewhat stuttering. I read, that this becomes worse after 1700, because the army force limits by then are increased and there are too many armies in the game, where the CPU must calculate pathfinding, aside the normal AI operations for each nation. In my game, it became annoying past 1800...
> 
> But, overall, it's my favourite game now. The only lacking thing, is a randomly generated map. There was a mod for that, but doesn't work with the latest patch. But you can still have random generated nations, on the "stock" (real) world map.
> 
> It's the most complicated game i 've ever seen, but once you read about it, *it's the best strategic game out there IMHO*.
Click to expand...

And that would be why I've never played it









I suck at Strategy games at the best of times so i usually steer clear of them


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And that would be why I've never played it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suck at Strategy games at the best of times so i usually steer clear of them


The problem with this game, is that it has ingame descriptions for everything, but there is still so much stuff you need to understand, that there is a large wiki that you have to read.

http://www.eu4wiki.com/Europa_Universalis_4_Wiki

If you don't read the wiki and you start with a small nation, even at "normal" difficulty, it's very easy to get steamrolled by the AI. Strategy games and RPG are pretty much the only ones that i play since 2000. When i was at elementary schools i was playing shooters, but they lost their appeal when i was 20. At some point you just don't enjoy games anymore. Few strategy games (EU IV, Shogun II) and RPGs (Skyrim, Dragon Age Inquisition and Origin) are the only games i play nowdays. The good thing with strategy games is that i don't get bored with them. For example EU IV i can replay it forever. Although i had abbandonded it for about a year, tired of the Paradox patch sharades and trying to mod Skyrim (i started Skyrim about 1 year ago and i still haven't played past "Diplomatic immunity" mission).

Here's my current game, with randomly generated nations. I started as a 3 province Kiev. Kurdistan is my vassal (can annex it if i want, comes to fight in my wars and pays tribute). Mazovia, Kabylia, Koch and Riga are my allies. I have been eating into Egypt and China. I intend to finish off China as soon as i can, as it has westernized and as soon as i do that, i believe i will go rank 1. This is my 1st gameplay with the new patch mechanics, so i am still not very good. In my next gameplay, i will do better. This is 30 years after the "official" game end (which is 1821). You can change the end date by modifying a simple entry with wordpad/notepad. You can play till year 4000 or 10.000 if you wish, until you conquer all the planet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Egypt and China are currently my sworn enemies. Wurzburg (south of Riga) also wants some provinces, but doesn't dare to declare war directly. He expects to find me in a weak position. I actually helped Riga to grow, so that they can keep Wurzburg at bay, while i take care of the southern and eastern front.







Koch is the first ally that i will backstab after i finish off China. I allied to them, simply because they were China's enemy and so "the enemy of my enemy is my friend". But they are also allied with Kandahar, which forces me to allow them to live for now, but create an ugly hole in my domain. So first i will wipe off China and then Koch and Kandahar.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And that would be why I've never played it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suck at Strategy games at the best of times so i usually steer clear of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this game, is that it has ingame descriptions for everything, but there is still so much stuff you need to understand, that there is a large wiki that you have to read.
> 
> http://www.eu4wiki.com/Europa_Universalis_4_Wiki
> 
> If you don't read the wiki and you start with a small nation, even at "normal" difficulty, it's very easy to get steamrolled by the AI. Strategy games and RPG are pretty much the only ones that i play since 2000. When i was at elementary schools i was playing shooters, but they lost their appeal when i was 20. At some point you just don't enjoy games anymore. Few strategy games (EU IV, Shogun II) and RPGs (Skyrim, Dragon Age Inquisition and Origin) are the only games i play nowdays. The good thing with strategy games is that i don't get bored with them. For example EU IV i can replay it forever. Although i had abbandonded it for about a year, tired of the Paradox patch sharades and trying to mod Skyrim (i started Skyrim about 1 year ago and i still haven't played past "Diplomatic immunity" mission).
> 
> Here's my current game, with randomly generated nations. I started as a 3 province Kiev. Kurdistan is my vassal (can annex it if i want, comes to fight in my wars and pays tribute). Mazovia, Kabylia and Riga are my allies. I have been eating into Egypt and China. I intend to finish off China as soon as i can, as it has westernized and as soon as i do that, i believe i will go rank 1. This is my 1st gameplay with the new patch mechanics, so i am still not very good. In my next gameplay, i will do better. This is 30 years after the "official" game end (which is 1821). You can change the end date by modifying a simple entry with wordpad/notepad. You can play till year 4000 or 10.000 if you wish, until you conquer all the planet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt and China are currently my sworn enemies. Wurzburg (south of Riga) also wants some provinces, but doesn't dare to declare war directly. He expects to find me in a weak position. I actually helped Riga to grow, so that they can keep Wurzburg at bay, while i take care of the southern and eastern front.
Click to expand...

Yep.....thats a bit too much involvement for me haha.

My endless game(s) is the Mass Effect series, I think I'm about to break 1000 hours on ME3 alone


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yep.....thats a bit too much involvement for me haha.
> 
> My endless game(s) is the Mass Effect series, I think I'm about to break 1000 hours on ME3 alone


Yeah, i 've seen Mass Effect or even Fallout series are very popular, but i don't like futuristic games or with guns. Even in Shogun, i never use firearms, LOL! They ruin the game.







Ok, in EU IV they use guns, but it's just a small detail.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's mostly about the gpu thatrs for sure, my 290 X @ 1150 core 1500 mem scored better than the 780ti did.
> 
> I set about finding where the FX would fail the test finally finding it to be a problem at 3.5 ghz as an X6 , anyone else played around with it with that in mind?


There must be something wrong with my rig. With my 290x @ 1100/1400 and a new clean uninstall and reinstall of the Crimson hotfix drivers it went from the extreme left of the chart to maybe the middle. In the games I play it is fine as I use Rivatuner to limit the fps to 150 and it is usually around there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

so let me get this right..

this Steam VR test, 290x/390x are scoring better than 780 ti with essentially equal FX8 running the test..

I would really like to know how this bench is scored.. I've got an average of 122 fps (111min/137max) and yet this is Just inside the ready point?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so let me get this right..
> 
> this Steam VR test, 290x/390x are scoring better than 780 ti with essentially equal FX8 running the test..
> 
> I would really like to know how this bench is scored.. I've got an average of 122 fps (111min/137max) and yet this is Just inside the ready point?


That's very similar to what I get for numbers with the classy.
Vram? I really don't know , I'll overclock the 780ti and see where it lands.


----------



## Alastair

Here is a pic I took while test fitting the PSU. Tomorrow will be a good day.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is a pic I took while test fitting the PSU. Tomorrow will be a good day.












That is awesome man, nice work!!

Those Fury's look very happy


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is a pic I took while test fitting the PSU. Tomorrow will be a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome man, nice work!!
> 
> Those Fury's look very happy
Click to expand...

just ticked off EK put the out port on the Dual Parallel FC connector on the side and not on the bottom. But oh well.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's very similar to what I get for numbers with the classy.
> Vram? I really don't know , I'll overclock the 780ti and see where it lands.


The test uses more than 3g of Vram I just ran it and Trixx indicated 4gb of Dedicated Vram used with an avg of 3800mb or so
I think faster Vram gives better scores too


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so let me get this right..
> 
> this Steam VR test, 290x/390x are scoring better than 780 ti with essentially equal FX8 running the test..
> 
> I would really like to know how this bench is scored.. I've got an average of 122 fps (111min/137max) and yet this is Just inside the ready point?
> 
> 
> 
> That's very similar to what I get for numbers with the classy.
> Vram? I really don't know , I'll overclock the 780ti and see where it lands.
Click to expand...

Vram doesn't make sense to me. Current max resolution is essentially what 3840x1440 or 3840X1200? essentially 1920x1200 or 1920x1400 doubled.

so if devs get their act in gear they don't need to double the memory requirement as you can use the same texture load and draw it twice.

with this grade GPU should be CPU limited due to the doubled load on the CPU as calculations need to paralleled in the interocular view

considering the lack of movement, and weird FPS pattern (i take a 1% fps hit with a game alt tabed) yes i get a much lower score with only a marginal load increase on the cpu while still scoring no cpu limited frames or frames under 90 fps.

I am very sceptical of the actual usefulness of this benchmark weather it actually has any relevance.

@megaman

I'm eager for these VR headsets for 3d entertainment. IN a few generations when you can get hardware and accessories that can push 6-8k res easy for this application.

i don't really care for what is available for VR games. If player stationary Spaceship or flight sim games similar to Elite or star citizen become mainstream and a little more causal(i want this game to nerd out in and just get enveloped in, and not to concerned abotu how good i am at it) friendly

I'd defiantly go out and get a racing sim chair to build around and go whole hog on it.

But right now i think the VR accessory industry should be focused on pumping the res up for general consumption and force the GPU and CPU industry to catch up to the demand.

maybe 'm spoiled by g sync and free sync but i think these technologies NEED to be implemented in these peripherals from the get go


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I saw that. My only other suggestion would be to check the power cables etc.. but you my be right with having some kind of windows corruption. Would you know if you have had any browsers open when this happens? Flasplayer has been a real turd lately
> 
> If you have a spare drive around you could test a new OS and see if that's the problem before you wipe your main.


Maybe I missed if Flashplayer has been solved a different way, however I found my solution for Windows Edge browser. Go into settings and flip the "use Adobe Flash" switch. This oddly does not disable Youtube or cause problems with the advertisements thus far. Flipped the switch and no more browser chugging for me. Here's hoping I helped.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is a pic I took while test fitting the PSU. Tomorrow will be a good day.


Woah dude, looking sharp there.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is a pic I took while test fitting the PSU. Tomorrow will be a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Finished this yesterday too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so let me get this right..
> 
> this Steam VR test, 290x/390x are scoring better than 780 ti with essentially equal FX8 running the test..
> 
> I would really like to know how this bench is scored.. I've got an average of 122 fps (111min/137max) and yet this is Just inside the ready point?
> 
> 
> 
> That's very similar to what I get for numbers with the classy.
> Vram? I really don't know , I'll overclock the 780ti and see where it lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vram doesn't make sense to me. Current max resolution is essentially what 3840x1440 or 3840X1200? essentially 1920x1200 or 1920x1400 doubled.
> 
> so if devs get their act in gear they don't need to double the memory requirement as you can use the same texture load and draw it twice.
> 
> with this grade GPU should be CPU limited due to the doubled load on the CPU as calculations need to paralleled in the interocular view
> 
> considering the lack of movement, and weird FPS pattern (i take a 1% fps hit with a game alt tabed) yes i get a much lower score with only a marginal load increase on the cpu while still scoring no cpu limited frames or frames under 90 fps.
> 
> I am very sceptical of the actual usefulness of this benchmark weather it actually has any relevance.
> 
> @megaman
> 
> I'm eager for these VR headsets for 3d entertainment. IN a few generations when you can get hardware and accessories that can push 6-8k res easy for this application.
> 
> i don't really care for what is available for VR games. If player stationary Spaceship or flight sim games similar to Elite or star citizen become mainstream and a little more causal(i want this game to nerd out in and just get enveloped in, and not to concerned abotu how good i am at it) friendly
> 
> I'd defiantly go out and get a racing sim chair to build around and go whole hog on it.
> 
> But right now i think the VR accessory industry should be focused on pumping the res up for general consumption and force the GPU and CPU industry to catch up to the demand.
> 
> maybe 'm spoiled by g sync and free sync but i think these technologies NEED to be implemented in these peripherals from the get go
Click to expand...

I have no idea why but with the 780ti, it only reports using 2 gb of vram, whereas with the 290X it says its using 3 during the tests.
Managed to hit "9" with the 290X.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so let me get this right..
> 
> this Steam VR test, 290x/390x are scoring better than 780 ti with essentially equal FX8 running the test..
> 
> I would really like to know how this bench is scored.. I've got an average of 122 fps (111min/137max) and yet this is Just inside the ready point?
> 
> 
> 
> That's very similar to what I get for numbers with the classy.
> Vram? I really don't know , I'll overclock the 780ti and see where it lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vram doesn't make sense to me. Current max resolution is essentially what 3840x1440 or 3840X1200? essentially 1920x1200 or 1920x1400 doubled.
> 
> so if devs get their act in gear they don't need to double the memory requirement as you can use the same texture load and draw it twice.
> 
> with this grade GPU should be CPU limited due to the doubled load on the CPU as calculations need to paralleled in the interocular view
> 
> considering the lack of movement, and weird FPS pattern (i take a 1% fps hit with a game alt tabed) yes i get a much lower score with only a marginal load increase on the cpu while still scoring no cpu limited frames or frames under 90 fps.
> 
> I am very sceptical of the actual usefulness of this benchmark weather it actually has any relevance.
> 
> @megaman
> 
> I'm eager for these VR headsets for 3d entertainment. IN a few generations when you can get hardware and accessories that can push 6-8k res easy for this application.
> 
> i don't really care for what is available for VR games. If player stationary Spaceship or flight sim games similar to Elite or star citizen become mainstream and a little more causal(i want this game to nerd out in and just get enveloped in, and not to concerned abotu how good i am at it) friendly
> 
> I'd defiantly go out and get a racing sim chair to build around and go whole hog on it.
> 
> But right now i think the VR accessory industry should be focused on pumping the res up for general consumption and force the GPU and CPU industry to catch up to the demand.
> 
> maybe 'm spoiled by g sync and free sync but i think these technologies NEED to be implemented in these peripherals from the get go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why but with the 780ti, it only reports using 2 gb of vram, whereas with the 290X it says its using 3 during the tests.
> Managed to hit "9" with the 290X.
Click to expand...

Compute power and Bus Speed are my guesses at this point


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> so let me get this right..
> 
> this Steam VR test, 290x/390x are scoring better than 780 ti with essentially equal FX8 running the test..
> 
> I would really like to know how this bench is scored.. I've got an average of 122 fps (111min/137max) and yet this is Just inside the ready point?
> 
> 
> 
> That's very similar to what I get for numbers with the classy.
> Vram? I really don't know , I'll overclock the 780ti and see where it lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Vram doesn't make sense to me. Current max resolution is essentially what 3840x1440 or 3840X1200? essentially 1920x1200 or 1920x1400 doubled.
> 
> so if devs get their act in gear they don't need to double the memory requirement as you can use the same texture load and draw it twice.
> 
> with this grade GPU should be CPU limited due to the doubled load on the CPU as calculations need to paralleled in the interocular view
> 
> considering the lack of movement, and weird FPS pattern (i take a 1% fps hit with a game alt tabed) yes i get a much lower score with only a marginal load increase on the cpu while still scoring no cpu limited frames or frames under 90 fps.
> 
> I am very sceptical of the actual usefulness of this benchmark weather it actually has any relevance.
> 
> @megaman
> 
> I'm eager for these VR headsets for 3d entertainment. IN a few generations when you can get hardware and accessories that can push 6-8k res easy for this application.
> 
> i don't really care for what is available for VR games. If player stationary Spaceship or flight sim games similar to Elite or star citizen become mainstream and a little more causal(i want this game to nerd out in and just get enveloped in, and not to concerned abotu how good i am at it) friendly
> 
> I'd defiantly go out and get a racing sim chair to build around and go whole hog on it.
> 
> But right now i think the VR accessory industry should be focused on pumping the res up for general consumption and force the GPU and CPU industry to catch up to the demand.
> 
> maybe 'm spoiled by g sync and free sync but i think these technologies NEED to be implemented in these peripherals from the get go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why but with the 780ti, it only reports using 2 gb of vram, whereas with the 290X it says its using 3 during the tests.
> Managed to hit "9" with the 290X.
Click to expand...

Its almost like they are comparing only the floating point Single precision and double precision computational strengths of the cards, kuz last time i checked the 780 ti beat the 290x in most benchmarks (this was also the case when i owned the lightning) accept where floating point mattered on GPU


----------



## diggiddi

Guys it uses 4GB of dedicated VRAM and averaged out at 3.7gb on my system at least


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys it uses 4GB of dedicated VRAM and averaged out at 3.7gb on my system at least


Crossfire isnt counted either, 2x 280x should come out just ahead of a single 290x/390x minus vram

Frames are there but still counted my setup as capable even though the minimum never dropped below 90fps


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys it uses 4GB of dedicated VRAM and averaged out at 3.7gb on my system at least
> 
> 
> 
> Crossfire isnt counted either, 2x 280x should come out just ahead of a single 290x/390x minus vram
> 
> Frames are there but still counted my setup as capable even though the minimum never dropped below 90fps
Click to expand...

Enter this as a launch option " -multigpu "

Should enable crossfire


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Crossfire isnt counted either, 2x 280x should come out just ahead of a single 290x/390x minus vram
> 
> Frames are there but still counted my setup as capable even though the minimum never dropped below 90fps


I had 7.3 what wasyou score?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't have III. Europa Universalis IV is probably one of my favourite games as of the current patch. It's been a painful experience really, because the initial game is now very different than the current game after all patches and DLCs. Paradox is like a madhouse. They change the game all the time. There were many patches that made the game awful for me and as a matter of fact, i don't intend patch it any further, because i finally enjoy the game and everything seems to work, aside a rare CTD. BUT, when you accelerate time, it DOES become annoying. As in, you click and nothing happens, because the game is loading data or trying to make the moves for all countries and it simply kills the CPU. Even moving the screen left to right becomes somewhat stuttering. I read, that this becomes worse after 1700, because the army force limits by then are increased and there are too many armies in the game, where the CPU must calculate pathfinding, aside the normal AI operations for each nation. In my game, it became annoying past 1800... It's not unplayable and in normal time mode there is no problem, but if you accelerate time and it also happens that many countries are at war, you do get seconds of freezing when months pass quickly.And everything becomes unresponsive.
> 
> But, overall, it's my favourite game now. The only lacking thing, is a randomly generated map. There was a mod for that, but doesn't work with the latest patch. But you can still have random generated nations, on the "stock" (real) world map.
> 
> *It's the most complicated game i 've ever seen, but once you read about it, it's the best strategic game out there IMHO*.


You must try War in the Pacific.
By far more complicated then EU IV.

Some of my games against human opponent last for 2.5 years (PBEM)
Against PC is vastly hard also and PC would trash unexperienced player by end of 1942.









That game really boils brain and to play it good you must read few history books.
EU IV is little more then joke strategic wise comparing to that.

P.S. In grand strategy mode against human opponent you need many hours to make first move.









EDIT: Game initially out 2005. with standalone expansion 2009. (AE,much more detailed then original)) and it still worth 80 dollars.
For ultimate,timeless,strategic simulation is not much.

LINK


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> You must try War in the Pacific.
> By far more complicated then EU IV.
> 
> Some of my games against human opponent last for 2.5 years (PBEM)
> Against PC is vastly hard also and PC would trash unexperienced player by end of 1942.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That game really boils brain and to play it good you must read few history books.
> EU IV is little more then joke strategic wise comparing to that.
> 
> P.S. In grand strategy mode against human opponent you need many hours to make first move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Game initially out 2005. with standalone expansion 2009. (AE,much more detailed then original)) and it still worth 80 dollars.
> For ultimate,timeless,strategic simulation is not much.
> 
> LINK


Thanks, but after reading a review in simhq and a youtube video, it's "overkill" for me.







I don't like games with hexagon grid, for some reason they make me think of table games and they are usually "obsessively detailed", to the point, that it's not IMHO a "strategic game" only anymore, but more like a "specific theater simulation". I am not too much into the Pacific war either and i read that the documentation is lacking and that one guy manages to play 1 turn per day, which is ridiculous. Also from what i read, it goes into too much detail, like the experience of individual pilots or the size of a facility and so on.

I have enough opportunities at work to boil my head, so with games i try to "cool it down" a bit.







I don't need more boiling in my head. Let's say that Shogun II is "light strategy", EU IV is "medium strategy", this Pacific war is "grand strategy". Well, i don't want to go beyond "medium".

But thanks, it was interesting. But such "games" have very limited audience. I mean, i can understand a history buff or someone who adores the Pacific war in WWII. But for me, even if i liked it, i wouldn't play it for long, because exactly it's very restricted. It has 15 missions i read and well, it's "too history based". What i like in Europa Universalis, is that after playing with the "real" world, you can play with "random world." And i hope one of the 2 modders that makes randomly generated geographic map, will also update his mod. These kind of "games" like "War in the Pacific" are similar to simulators that military cadets play in military academies. But that's a part of their job. I don't want to create a 2nd job for my free time to play a "game".


----------



## 033Y5

off topic
have you guys seen this @Mega Man
http://m.uk.ign.com/videos/2016/02/24/we-unboxed-capcoms-wearable-mega-man-helmet


----------



## mirzet1976

Hi, does anyone know a solution how to put the RAM at 2400MHz that does not throw BSOD. RAM is Kingston Beast 2x8gb 2133mhz 11-12-11-30-48 1.6V. Before I had a Kingston HyperX Blue 2x4GB 1600MHz 1.65V 9-9-9-27-36 and worked normally at 2400MHz without BSOD. Somehow I find it strange that the RAM of 1600MHz works at 2400MHz and 2133MHz will not.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Hi, does anyone know a solution how to put the RAM at 2400MHz that does not throw BSOD. RAM is Kingston Beast 2x8gb 2133mhz 11-12-11-30-48 1.6V. Before I had a Kingston HyperX Blue 2x4GB 1600MHz 1.65V 9-9-9-27-36 and worked normally at 2400MHz without BSOD. Somehow I find it strange that the RAM of 1600MHz works at 2400MHz and 2133MHz will not.


Add voltage


----------



## mirzet1976

1.75V and no go in games, Windows after a while crashes. May add to the CPU-NB voltage but how much.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 1.75V and no go in games, Windows after a while crashes. May add to the CPU-NB voltage but how much.


CPU-NB I'd have at 1.4-1.45v and NB at 1.2-1.3v.

Other than that it's very possible that it just won't do 2400 at those timings


----------



## mirzet1976

I tried to 11-13-13- and higher CL. Or maybe it is defective RAM. I never go CPU-NB over 1.4V


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I tried to 11-13-13- and higher CL. Or maybe it is defective RAM. I never go CPU-NB over 1.4V


Is it stable at stock speeds and timings?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I tried to 11-13-13- and higher CL. Or maybe it is defective RAM. I never go CPU-NB over 1.4V


have you tried running settings on auto?

if it works then u can copy the timings


----------



## Johan45

I have to post this up here for your amusement. I almost wet myself I laughed so hard. The longer you watch the funnier it gets. http://www.downvids.net/how-you-can-use-shampoos-abnormal--750664.html


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to post this up here for your amusement. I almost wet myself I laughed so hard. The longer you watch the funnier it gets. http://www.downvids.net/how-you-can-use-shampoos-abnormal--750664.html


made my day

thanks man


----------



## mirzet1976

Yes, and thats max speed all over that is shaky.



There is a curious thing XPM profile does not work. There's a subtiming can see in the picture called WCL -When is 11 bios will appear. Only 10 will , ,over 10 no go, 11 or 12


----------



## Sgt Bilko

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to post this up here for your amusement. I almost wet myself I laughed so hard. The longer you watch the funnier it gets. http://www.downvids.net/how-you-can-use-shampoos-abnormal--750664.html


It's 5am, I'm downloading benchmarks and i just watched that.........awesome haha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> It's 5am, I'm downloading benchmarks and i just watched that.........awesome haha


are you up early or late going to bed lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> It's 5am, I'm downloading benchmarks and i just watched that.........awesome haha
> 
> 
> 
> are you up early or late going to bed lol
Click to expand...

That is an excellent question..........up late actually, been playing around with the 66000k and trying to dial in some solid overclocks for it.


----------



## Johan45

Yeah one of the funniest things I had seen in a while. That poor guy at the end, I thought he was going to blow an artery


----------



## mirzet1976

Europe 7PM now.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Europe 7PM now.


Noon here in the states HA!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I tried to 11-13-13- and higher CL. Or maybe it is defective RAM. I never go CPU-NB over 1.4V


12-14-14-36 1 T all other tertiary timings in auto. 1.4 v cpu/nb 1.65V to the ram. If it won't stablize at those timings - lock down all the tertiary timings manually and set it to 2 T try it again.
As Bilko said , its possible they just wont cut the mustard at 2400 mhz. I've been able to run cl11 on my beasts at 2400mhz as 4x4gb on the chv-z and had a daily overclock on them at 12-13-13-35 1T at 2613 mhz as a 2x4gb config. Good luck.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That is an excellent question..........up late actually, been playing around with the 66000k and trying to dial in some solid overclocks for it.


----------



## mirzet1976

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Performance_Analysis/Ashes_of_the_Singularity_Mixed_GPU/1.html


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Yes, and thats max speed all over that is shaky.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a curious thing XPM profile does not work. There's a subtiming can see in the picture called WCL -When is 11 bios will appear. Only 10 will , ,over 10 no go, 11 or 12


don't use IBT to test ram not exactly designed to do that.. HCI memtest and go for a long walk


----------



## mus1mus

Linux Stressapptest for a better faster RAM Testing.

Within 1 hour, issues that can be shown by HCI for 400% can be found within the first 10 minutes.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Linux Stressapptest for a better faster RAM Testing.
> 
> Within 1 hour, issues that can be shown by HCI for 400% can be found within the first 10 minutes.


In Linux distro to run.

found it

https://openfoamwiki.net/index.php/HowTo_Check_if_RAM_and_CPU_are_OK


----------



## mus1mus

Whatever distro. You can even do it from a liveUSB. No need to install Linux.

Once within Linux environment, open terminal and type

*sudo apt-get install stressapptest
*

Once done, type to execute test:

*stressapptest -W -s 3600
*

-W - is the stress command
-s - seconds
3600 - duration of one hour.

Harder than HCI. And faster esp when dealing with 16 GB or more.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whatever distro. You can even do it from a liveUSB. No need to install Linux.
> 
> Once within Linux environment, open terminal and type
> 
> *sudo apt-get install stressapptest
> *
> 
> Once done, type to execute test:
> 
> *stressapptest -W -s 3600
> *
> 
> -W - is the stress command
> -s - seconds
> 3600 - duration of one hour.
> 
> Harder than HCI. And faster esp when dealing with 16 GB or more.


This is better can not corrupt windows files if RAM is not stable


----------



## mus1mus

The sarge will like this for his Skylake.


----------



## Alastair

Up and running! Yay!

The FC5 v2 provides some scary figures. Chokes reached 105C during IBT.









But otherwise she is running. Lets get some benches and things going. Throw 'em at me.


----------



## mus1mus

I have been calling you out for some time now.









Help the reds.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have been calling you out for some time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help the reds.


Imma throw some benches there way now. I wanna stretch the legs of these Fury's a bit. Get a bit of OC on.


----------



## Alastair

Looks like I got a bad mount on my CPU block. temps are not nice.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Whatever distro. You can even do it from a liveUSB. No need to install Linux.
> 
> Once within Linux environment, open terminal and type
> 
> *sudo apt-get install stressapptest
> *
> 
> Once done, type to execute test:
> 
> *stressapptest -W -s 3600
> *
> 
> -W - is the stress command
> -s - seconds
> 3600 - duration of one hour.
> 
> Harder than HCI. And faster esp when dealing with 16 GB or more.
> 
> 
> 
> This is better can not corrupt windows files if RAM is not stable
Click to expand...

its the instability that corrupts not the stress application..

a crash while idle is enough to corrupt data if your system isn't stable.

only things stress tests do is make those errors and crashes show up faster (provided you are not trying to run an incompatible instruction sets like trying to run AVX2 on FX chips)


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its the instability that corrupts not the stress application..
> 
> a crash while idle is enough to corrupt data if your system isn't stable.
> 
> only things stress tests do is make those errors and crashes show up faster (provided you are not trying to run an incompatible instruction sets like trying to run AVX2 on FX chips)


that's what I meant when I wrote it up, if the RAM at that speed unstable there will be a corrupt file is unimportant do according put stress on it or not. But if before it enters the windows do a stress test over a bootable USB you'll know whether it is stable or not.


----------



## warpuck

This speed only works with stock settings at 1.65 Volts for the ram. I don't know who made the chips for this ram either.
It has them purty flashing yellow lights that matches the mobo, so,, no I am not going to take them apart.

OC'd have to drop the ram to 1866, 1.55volts and HT to 2200 with the bus speed at 105 or the system is unstable.
Could be because I went cheap instead of buying a Sabertooth (Asrock Extreme9)?
That is why I call this combo a lazy overclocker's system


----------



## Alastair

This is while playing CS GO of all things.


----------



## mus1mus

Why drop it there? Just let it loose.







soory. This is for @warpuck


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> off topic
> have you guys seen this @Mega Man
> http://m.uk.ign.com/videos/2016/02/24/we-unboxed-capcoms-wearable-mega-man-helmet


No I have not seen that one thanks allot, last one I saw was iirc an arm canon
Pretty awesome, now if they would of not let the creator quit. ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 1.75V and no go in games, Windows after a while crashes. May add to the CPU-NB voltage but how much.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-NB I'd have at 1.4-1.45v and NB at 1.2-1.3v.
> 
> Other than that it's very possible that it just won't do 2400 at those timings
Click to expand...

Just to reiterate 1.45 is fine, but I would start at 1.25 and work up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> It's 5am, I'm downloading benchmarks and i just watched that.........awesome haha
> 
> 
> 
> are you up early or late going to bed lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an excellent question..........up late actually, been playing around with the 66000k and trying to dial in some solid overclocks for it.
Click to expand...

Wow time travel much? 66000k huh impressive


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> off topic
> have you guys seen this @Mega Man
> http://m.uk.ign.com/videos/2016/02/24/we-unboxed-capcoms-wearable-mega-man-helmet
> 
> 
> 
> No I have not seen that one thanks allot, last one I saw was iirc an arm canon
> Pretty awesome, now if they would of not let the creator quit. ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 1.75V and no go in games, Windows after a while crashes. May add to the CPU-NB voltage but how much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU-NB I'd have at 1.4-1.45v and NB at 1.2-1.3v.
> 
> Other than that it's very possible that it just won't do 2400 at those timings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to reiterate 1.45 is fine, but I would start at 1.25 and work up
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> It's 5am, I'm downloading benchmarks and i just watched that.........awesome haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you up early or late going to bed lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an excellent question..........up late actually, been playing around with the 66000k and trying to dial in some solid overclocks for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow time travel much? 66000k huh impressive
Click to expand...

I think he was a bit tired


----------



## mirzet1976

No chance with this RAM to go stable 2400mhz , BSOD during boot in windows several times


----------



## mus1mus

Just go down to 2333 if you can do a 250 FSB.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> No chance with this RAM to go stable 2400mhz , BSOD during boot in windows several times


I'd go 1.425 on the cpu/nb and back off on the dram voltage, my beasts don't like overvolting.

Got IBT AVX 5 ghz stable on the MSI 990 Gaming


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> off topic
> have you guys seen this @Mega Man
> http://m.uk.ign.com/videos/2016/02/24/we-unboxed-capcoms-wearable-mega-man-helmet
> 
> 
> 
> No I have not seen that one thanks allot, last one I saw was iirc an arm canon
> Pretty awesome, now if they would of not let the creator quit. ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 1.75V and no go in games, Windows after a while crashes. May add to the CPU-NB voltage but how much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CPU-NB I'd have at 1.4-1.45v and NB at 1.2-1.3v.
> 
> Other than that it's very possible that it just won't do 2400 at those timings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to reiterate 1.45 is fine, but I would start at 1.25 and work up
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> false
> It's 5am, I'm downloading benchmarks and i just watched that.........awesome haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you up early or late going to bed lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an excellent question..........up late actually, been playing around with the 66000k and trying to dial in some solid overclocks for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow time travel much? 66000k huh impressive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was a bit tired
Click to expand...

Just a little yah


----------



## Mega Man

nay, he has a super secret CPU @!!!


----------



## Alastair

I see my 850 Pros performance has dropped since installing the Crimson 15.12 chipset drivers. My sequential read writes are pretty much the same. 541 for reads 503 for writes. But my IOPS have gone down from the 55000 mark down to 40000~45000.

Any ideas?


----------



## mus1mus

I hope you'll get this as a joke but, maybe ask hurrrrrrrr


----------



## Alastair

Nah I'm just gonna role back to the normal windows AHCI drivers. They just seem to be a bit faster.


----------



## hurricane28

Haha yeah, that's actually funny. And yes, i can take a joke dude









I am getting around 75K IOPS read and 65K IOPS write.

Its CPU related. When i clocked my CPU to 5 GHz i got 10K IOPS more on the read and writes. I haven't tested this but it seems that the higher the ram speed the higher the IOPS scale as well.

Still figuring how to get 2400 MHz out of my ram though. Tried several settings but no matter what, my board just won't boot at 2400 and i have to revert back to 2133. I am going to try some higher timings. My chip can handle 2400 because i ran it before.

It would be rather annoying if this board can't handle 2400 MHz. I am still emailing with Gigabyte about the IOPS and the BIOS settings because it seems that the BIOS is not all up to date and they are working on something, as soon as they know more they will mail me back.

That is what i call service!

As for the rest, i am very happy with my board and its working very well, Nvme is an impressive improvement over AHCI and applications run much smoother but Windows boot times seems to be about the same.

Still haven't solved the 129 warning message in Windows log but i am working on it.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> No chance with this RAM to go stable 2400mhz , BSOD during boot in windows several times


set your ram and cpu to stock and slow increase fsb till you find where your ram maxes out, you might find a sweet spot somewhere between 2133 and 2400


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to post this up here for your amusement. I almost wet myself I laughed so hard. The longer you watch the funnier it gets. http://www.downvids.net/how-you-can-use-shampoos-abnormal--750664.html


dude thank you for sharing, that made me chuckle


----------



## Sgt Bilko

For those that might be wondering:

I've been using the 6600k for 3 days now as my primary rig and as many of you have stated before it isn't quite as smooth as an FX in desktop usage but that said once overclocked I'm not getting anymore occasional hitching like i was at stock (same went for FX till about 4.7Ghz as well in my experience).

Other than that this chip is pretty fast........a bit faster than i was expecting actually but again thats to be expected


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Haha yeah, that's actually funny. And yes, i can take a joke dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be rather annoying if this board can't handle 2400 MHz. I am still emailing with Gigabyte about the IOPS and the BIOS settings because it seems that the BIOS is not all up to date and they are working on something, as soon as they know more they will mail me back.
> 
> That is what i call service!
> .


Problem with BIOS in Gigabyte? What a surprise... Yeah, good luck with waiting for a new BIOS. I am still waiting for a non beta BIOS for the UD3P rev1.0. It's more than 1 1/2 year now and i don't think it will ever come.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Problem with BIOS in Gigabyte? What a surprise... Yeah, good luck with waiting for a new BIOS. I am still waiting for a non beta BIOS for the UD3P rev1.0. It's more than 1 1/2 year now and i don't think it will ever come.


Yeah that's the main drawback going for an Gigabyte board, the BIOS..

That and the better overclocking capabilities i liked more on the Sabertooth to be honest but as for the rest, Giga all the way.

It also seems that lots of people have problems with their Samsung 950 Pro SSD and there is a new firmware coming that solves many issues, coming from Samsung themselves.

Off topic, i bought some 240, 400, 600 800 and 1200 grid sandpaper and i am going to lap my heat sink for the first time









If that works well, i am going to lap my CPU as well as it has high edges on each corner so i think the heat sink isn't touching the CPU properly.

Making some pictures along the way


----------



## Johan45

Lapping really isn't going to gain you a whole lot. I agree that he FX seem to be high around the edges but most HS are a bit convex. I would check it very closely before you do it and I also wouldn't recommend sanding the corsair block. Just my opinion mind you I've done it in the past and it just seemed like a lot of work for little gain aside from the fact of lowering re-sale value n the parts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to post this up here for your amusement. I almost wet myself I laughed so hard. The longer you watch the funnier it gets. http://www.downvids.net/how-you-can-use-shampoos-abnormal--750664.html
> 
> 
> 
> dude thank you for sharing, that made me chuckle
Click to expand...

Glad I could make your day


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Lapping really isn't going to gain you a whole lot. I agree that he FX seem to be high around the edges but most HS are a bit convex. I would check it very closely before you do it and I also wouldn't recommend sanding the corsair block. Just my opinion mind you I've done it in the past and it just seemed like a lot of work for little gain aside from the fact of lowering re-sale value n the parts.
> Glad I could make your day


Hilarious


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd go 1.425 on the cpu/nb and back off on the dram voltage, my beasts don't like overvolting.
> 
> Got IBT AVX 5 ghz stable on the MSI 990 Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gigabyte 990FX Gaming / 8320e / 48x


----------



## Alastair

Guys. 680mm of rad should be enough to dissipate the heat of my overclocked FX and my two Fury's Right? Granted I am using XSPC EX rads which as we know are overwhelmingly average. But I should have enough rad to deal with the heat? I'm just wondering my my CPU is getting so hot. Surely have a bad mount?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. 680mm of rad should be enough to dissipate the heat of my overclocked FX and my two Fury's Right? Granted I am using XSPC EX rads which as we know are overwhelmingly average. But I should have enough rad to deal with the heat? I'm just wondering my my CPU is getting so hot. Surely have a bad mount?


When's the last time you cleaned the block. It could be gummed up inside


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. 680mm of rad should be enough to dissipate the heat of my overclocked FX and my two Fury's Right? Granted I am using XSPC EX rads which as we know are overwhelmingly average. But I should have enough rad to deal with the heat? I'm just wondering my my CPU is getting so hot. Surely have a bad mount?


Did you clean out the rads with white vinegar and boiling water? Also did you clean the block? What are all your voltages like? tbh I really struggled to tame my 8350 @ 5ghz 1.6v with a 360mm and a 240mm rad.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Lapping really isn't going to gain you a whole lot. I agree that he FX seem to be high around the edges but most HS are a bit convex. I would check it very closely before you do it and I also wouldn't recommend sanding the corsair block. Just my opinion mind you I've done it in the past and it just seemed like a lot of work for little gain aside from the fact of lowering re-sale value n the parts.
> Glad I could make your day


I've started thinking about lapping my CPU. It is so high on the 4 corners it is marring the finish of the cooler in the corners. It is certainly not touching in the middle.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Lapping really isn't going to gain you a whole lot. I agree that he FX seem to be high around the edges but most HS are a bit convex. I would check it very closely before you do it and I also wouldn't recommend sanding the corsair block. Just my opinion mind you I've done it in the past and it just seemed like a lot of work for little gain aside from the fact of lowering re-sale value n the parts.
> Glad I could make your day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started thinking about lapping my CPU. It is so high on the 4 corners it is marring the finish of the cooler in the corners. It is certainly not touching in the middle.
Click to expand...

I've only had one chip that was bad enough to warrant it - the gains at stock speeds were more substancial than I thought they would be when coupled with my 380A - but those gains were very quickly minimized when I started to push hard. FX-9370 is the only one I've done.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. 680mm of rad should be enough to dissipate the heat of my overclocked FX and my two Fury's Right? Granted I am using XSPC EX rads which as we know are overwhelmingly average. But I should have enough rad to deal with the heat? I'm just wondering my my CPU is getting so hot. Surely have a bad mount?
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time you cleaned the block. It could be gummed up inside
Click to expand...

just as I started the rebuild.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. 680mm of rad should be enough to dissipate the heat of my overclocked FX and my two Fury's Right? Granted I am using XSPC EX rads which as we know are overwhelmingly average. But I should have enough rad to deal with the heat? I'm just wondering my my CPU is getting so hot. Surely have a bad mount?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you clean out the rads with white vinegar and boiling water? Also did you clean the block? What are all your voltages like? tbh I really struggled to tame my 8350 @ 5ghz 1.6v with a 360mm and a 240mm rad.
Click to expand...

i didn't use Binegar but I did use boiling water. GPU temps are at 40C nder load at the moment. It's just the CPU getting hot and not the whole system. I'm pretty sure it's a bad mount. CPU is currently 4.95GHz @ 1.4625V.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> No chance with this RAM to go stable 2400mhz , BSOD during boot in windows several times


this picture is your problem.

Get out of DOCP and into Manual an start locking stuff down. Start from ground Zero take your time and don't move on until you've got consistency in your tests

when you are dealing with overclocking ram you want to be in full manual mode..


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this picture is your problem.
> 
> Get out of DOCP and into Manual an start locking stuff down. Start from ground Zero take your time and don't move on until you've got consistency in your tests
> 
> when you are dealing with overclocking ram you want to be in full manual mode..


OK.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> No chance with this RAM to go stable 2400mhz , BSOD during boot in windows several times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is your problem.
> 
> Get out of DOCP and into Manual an start locking stuff down. Start from ground Zero take your time and don't move on until you've got consistency in your tests
> 
> when you are dealing with overclocking ram you want to be in full manual mode..
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this picture is your problem.
> 
> Get out of DOCP and into Manual an start locking stuff down. Start from ground Zero take your time and don't move on until you've got consistency in your tests
> 
> when you are dealing with overclocking ram you want to be in full manual mode..
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
Click to expand...

Flail is probably right, and it's the best way to learn how to deal with ram but I'm just too impatient to do it the "right" way . I use DOCP it's like an easy button for noobs like me.
My current settings for my cl11 2400mhz beasts in 2x4 gb config.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've only had one chip that was bad enough to warrant it - the gains at stock speeds were more substancial than I thought they would be when coupled with my 380A - but those gains were very quickly minimized when I started to push hard. FX-9370 is the only one I've done.


I've done two, but not to the mirror finish point. I just knocked the edges down to flatten them out. The 8350 got maybe 2C better temps, which is lost in the daily changes in ambients, and the 9590 didn't get that much but the printing could still be read in the center when the edges were knocked down. I just don't like the idea that this 8370 is so bad it is scarring the heat sink.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've started thinking about lapping my CPU. It is so high on the 4 corners it is marring the finish of the cooler in the corners. It is certainly not touching in the middle.


Both my 8320E and 8370E were quite concave.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Still figuring how to get 2400 MHz out of my ram though. Tried several settings but no matter what, my board just won't boot at 2400 and i have to revert back to 2133. I am going to try some higher timings. My chip can handle 2400 because i ran it before.
> 
> It would be rather annoying if this board can't handle 2400 MHz. I am still emailing with Gigabyte about the IOPS and the BIOS settings because it seems that the BIOS is not all up to date and they are working on something, as soon as they know more they will mail me back.
> 
> That is what i call service!


That's the opposite of what people have seen when trying to get them to deal with the UD3P 2.0's problems, like the way the board won't post if the multi is set to 22.5 or higher.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Off topic, i bought some 240, 400, 600 800 and 1200 grid sandpaper and i am going to lap my heat sink for the first time


All you really need are three grits. The low grit is the most important because it takes a lot of time to get it flat. Don't use anything higher than your 240 for that part. Then I would just skip to 800 and then to 2000 personally. Some sandpapers are terrible, too, because they have too much randomness if their grit size, which causes big scratches.

I read a guide that used a bunch of different grits but if you use less pressure when finishing with a grit (just glide the CPU around) then it acts like a higher grit, especially when the area is filled with metal dust.

I like to finish with 3000 but 2000 is fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Well i lapped my H100i heat sink but i can't say that i get better temps.

After lapping



Before lapping:



The voltage is a little bit lower before the lapping as you can see but not much.

Temps are about the same and ambient was also around the same.

Temps are very good for this cooler, the VRM's get a little toasty though, but that's because i run 1.350v on them so in order to get lower temps i have to put them under water i guess.

I am having 2 90mm fans blowing on them and i have to agree that the vrm heat sink is rather poor, but then again, its an gaming motherboard, not an overclocking board.


----------



## bigdayve

This is really impressive! The person removed the IHS and then all the solder off the die. It's even prettier than my Athlon 2800+ ever was







Not enough data though.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514957/removed-the-ihs-from-fx-8320-now-i-need-to-get-a-flat-and-clean-core/20

I like the lapping gif in this article. Y'all lappers have a lot of patience! Maybe if major temp gains aren't being made, then it's a testament to the efficiency of properly applied thermal paste?

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1366-page3.html


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> This is really impressive! The person removed the IHS and then all the solder off the die. It's even prettier than my Athlon 2800+ ever was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough data though.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514957/removed-the-ihs-from-fx-8320-now-i-need-to-get-a-flat-and-clean-core/20
> 
> I like the lapping gif in this article. Y'all lappers have a lot of patience! Maybe if major temp gains aren't being made, then it's a testament to the efficiency of properly applied thermal paste?
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1366-page3.html


Lapping isn't a major issue, I've had to clean up motorcycle exhausts before... I can bet you that lapping a chip is mega easy in comparison lol.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Lapping isn't a major issue, I've had to clean up motorcycle exhausts before... I can bet you that lapping a chip is mega easy in comparison lol.


Err....Isnt this for that...http://www.camcoat.com/main/coatings3.html


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Err....Isnt this for that...http://www.camcoat.com/main/coatings3.html


Yeah but when you're a mechanic fixing up a wreck lol they don't want to send off the exhaust to get that treatment when I can go at it with some sandpaper and a flap wheel thingy then some exhaust paint from halfords. Not to blow my own trumpet but I got them very great looking.


----------



## Alastair

So ever since I got my machine back up and running I have been hitting walls. During a game my machine BSOD'ed and borked my windows. I decided to format and try reinstalling. But first I noticed that while my board was detecting all 4 of my sticks of RAM the board was only picking up 8GB as usable. So I tried several times to remount the RAM, clean the Contacts. The sort of thing. But it didn't work. Decided to try the clear CMOS jumpers. And now my PC is in even worse shape. System starts up. CPU LED lights up briefly and the goes out like it normally does on the start up cycle. But doesn't get any further. And BIOS flashback does not seem to be helping me. So yeah. Sad face. I am thinking the BIOS on my board is borked.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So ever since I got my machine back up and running I have been hitting walls. During a game my machine BSOD'ed and borked my windows. I decided to format and try reinstalling. But first I noticed that while my board was detecting all 4 of my sticks of RAM the board was only picking up 8GB as usable. So I tried several times to remount the RAM, clean the Contacts. The sort of thing. But it didn't work. Decided to try the clear CMOS jumpers. And now my PC is in even worse shape. System starts up. CPU LED lights up briefly and the goes out like it normally does on the start up cycle. But doesn't get any further. And BIOS flashback does not seem to be helping me. So yeah. Sad face. I am thinking the BIOS on my board is borked.


Last time I had 2 sticks randomly die I just booted up with each stick individually then added them all back in, worked fine from there. Not sure about your other issues so I can't help there, sorry.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The voltage is a little bit lower before the lapping as you can see but not much.


That is a concern of mine as well: reducing the efficiency of the gold contacts due to oil and dust.

Not even anhydrous alcohol with a Q-tip seems to be as clean as gold contacts that weren't touched during the lapping process (and which weren't exposed to dust).

Plus, given how much residue (dust) an ordinary Q-tip left in Liquid Pro...


----------



## mus1mus

Al, if that 8GB Usable is within Windows, but bios detects 16GB, there are ways to get it in Windows. Just seach for "XXGB Installed YYGB usable".


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So ever since I got my machine back up and running I have been hitting walls. During a game my machine BSOD'ed and borked my windows. I decided to format and try reinstalling. But first I noticed that while my board was detecting all 4 of my sticks of RAM the board was only picking up 8GB as usable. So I tried several times to remount the RAM, clean the Contacts. The sort of thing. But it didn't work. Decided to try the clear CMOS jumpers. And now my PC is in even worse shape. System starts up. CPU LED lights up briefly and the goes out like it normally does on the start up cycle. But doesn't get any further. And BIOS flashback does not seem to be helping me. So yeah. Sad face. I am thinking the BIOS on my board is borked.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I had 2 sticks randomly die I just booted up with each stick individually then added them all back in, worked fine from there. Not sure about your other issues so I can't help there, sorry.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Al, if that 8GB Usable is within Windows, but bios detects 16GB, there are ways to get it in Windows. Just seach for "XXGB Installed YYGB usable".


yeah now I can't get the board to boot after clearing the CMOS. AND I can't seem to get BIOS flashback to rescue me either


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> TURBOLARRY39 said:
> 08-18-13 06:24 PM
> I have the same asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 board with a amd 4.6 am3+ fx processor, 2 x asus hd7980radeonvideos setup in crossfire and 4 x 8 gig corsair vengeance 2133 ram. IT HAS THE EXACT SAME ISSUES I returned it and processor and corsair 2133 ram 8 gig for new stuff and it has the same problems as the previous ones. cpu red light comes on immediately on power up and fans nothing else. and the direct bios update wont work from the usb. I think it has to be enabled in the bios settings to work and you cant get to bios because of cpu error.i tried everything I know, barebones everything unplugged 1 mem 2 mem 4 mem diff brand mem, diff video , bootable usb data usb,you might try another cpu that works, look and change settings then try again. I`m screwed previous computers were all intels. lol really stinks too have 2 grand of atm useless parts I cant use lol


Sounds like this guys having the same issues as me. BIOS flashback button just won't do anything. Hold the button in for three seconds and nothing is happening.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sounds like this guys having the same issues as me. BIOS flashback button just won't do anything. Hold the button in for three seconds and nothing is happening.


Sounds like RMA time? Have you guys considered to make an "RMA Hall of Fame" thread or something? To see who manages to burn the biggest amount of hardware in 1 year? It would also be interesting to see if some conclusions can be drawn as to the resilience of different brands to high overclocks.


----------



## Alastair

This all went down after the CMOS clear. Did it Bork my BIOS


----------



## Alastair

So um..... This is pretty damned humiliating.

But I had the clear RTC jumper installed in the on position the whole time.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So um..... This is pretty damned humiliating.
> 
> But I had the clear RTC jumper installed in the on position the whole time.


LOL! Well, it can happen to all of us. One time i had gone desperate, after removing and reinstalling the motherboard. The damn thing wouldn't power on. Turns out i had forgotten to reconnect the power cable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Sounds like RMA time? Have you guys considered to make an "RMA Hall of Fame" thread or something? To see who manages to burn the biggest amount of hardware in 1 year? It would also be interesting to see if some conclusions can be drawn as to the resilience of different brands to high overclocks.


You should think this yes lol

Its because of the poor quality control lately i guess. In my case it turns out that its an Samsung AMD compatibility issue.. I get a new windows error message now in log file but i have no idea what it means and on the Internet there is no solution.

I went to the Microsoft page hoping to get an answer but i was leaving disappointed and even more frustrated than before like many other times lol

I am thinking of switching to Ubuntu, a friend of mine who is an engineer, is also fed up with Windows and is using Ubuntu for years now.


----------



## neokosmitis

one question...

i wanna to tell me if i have rights the fans..
i have one fan on top which blow air inside the case...
one on front which blow air inside the case.
one on bottom which blow air inside the case,
one on rear which blow air inside the case
and corsair's fans which are on bac which blow air outside the case...

are they right? or should i change some of fans their air?

p.S. the distance from back of case to the wall is 20cm


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
in my experience, one on top will be out and one on the rear out, but you need to keep case with positive air pressure as dust collects in gaps with negative.
so faster fans on front and bottom.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> in my experience, one on top will be out and one on the rear out, but you need to keep case with positive air pressure as dust collects in gaps with negative.
> so faster fans on front and bottom.


hmm i had top fan blow out but i changed it..
i am rly confused dude cauze i search on internet and there is not something clear








look these
http://i56.tinypic.com/2ep633s.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/TeTdV.png
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/ca/600x543px-LL-cab5a64e_d7cb5b1c_computer02b.png

see? it isnt anything clear..







pff


----------



## Alastair

So. I have my system up again. But. I am stuck in single channel mode with my system. My motherboard detects 4 dimms. Each of 4GB each. My windows detects 16GB but only 8 usable. CPU-Z is telling me we are in single channel mode with all 4 dimms and 8GB of ram. Help.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So. I have my system up again. But. I am stuck in single channel mode with my system. My motherboard detects 4 dimms. Each of 4GB each. My windows detects 16GB but only 8 usable. CPU-Z is telling me we are in single channel mode with all 4 dimms and 8GB of ram. Help.


have you tested ram separately, you might have a bad stick


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So. I have my system up again. But. I am stuck in single channel mode with my system. My motherboard detects 4 dimms. Each of 4GB each. My windows detects 16GB but only 8 usable. CPU-Z is telling me we are in single channel mode with all 4 dimms and 8GB of ram. Help.


I had a similar issue with my Sabertooth quite a ways back and it was solved by reseating the two DIMMs..hopefully your issue is something just as simple. I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Alastair

Not to sound rude. But I wouldn't be posting for help if I hadn't already tried reseating the RAM. And I am sure I mentioned that I had tried reseating the RAM a few posts back.

Asus guys do I need to change any of the ganging or channel interleaving settings in the BIOS?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not to sound rude. But I wouldn't be posting for help if I hadn't already tried reseating the RAM. And I am sure I mentioned that I had tried reseating the RAM a few posts back.
> 
> Asus guys do I need to change any of the ganging or channel interleaving settings in the BIOS?


I usually don't have problems with the CHV-Z in that regard, but with other motherboards I've had to populate one dimm at a time in order to get from single channel to dual channel with 4 dimms . populate , boot , restart, populate another, restart etc.

Sorry about all the problems you are having.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not to sound rude. But I wouldn't be posting for help if I hadn't already tried reseating the RAM. And I am sure I mentioned that I had tried reseating the RAM a few posts back.
> 
> Asus guys do I need to change any of the ganging or channel interleaving settings in the BIOS?


i got unganged and auto channel i nterleaving


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not to sound rude. But I wouldn't be posting for help if I hadn't already tried reseating the RAM. And I am sure I mentioned that I had tried reseating the RAM a few posts back.
> 
> Asus guys do I need to change any of the ganging or channel interleaving settings in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> i got unganged and auto channel i nterleaving
Click to expand...

In my MSI manuals it says leaving cmos jumper in the shorted position will damage the motherboard. I remember doing it on a K7 delta ISLR and having a hell of a time getting it to deal with the ram upon restarting it once i had the cmos jumper back in the proper position.... I think I reflashed the bios with one dimm populated then it started playing ball again. Its been years.


----------



## Alastair

Looks like slots B1 and B2 acting up. Motherboard fault or CPU memory controller? When I have one stick in slot B2 there is no boot. MemOK! Doesn't get it to work.

Yet if all four slots of the motherboard are populated the board sees it. But only allocates 8GB. And sets to single channel. So I am assuming an issue with slots B1 and 2. Damage to the CPU memory controller?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not to sound rude. But I wouldn't be posting for help if I hadn't already tried reseating the RAM. And I am sure I mentioned that I had tried reseating the RAM a few posts back.
> 
> Asus guys do I need to change any of the ganging or channel interleaving settings in the BIOS?


I can't see how your CPU's IMC can be at fault here. You did nothing "extraordinary" to the CPU lately. On the contrary, you fiddled with the motherboard. Also, if the IMC was bust, i think you 'd have problem with RAM in any configuration. So to me, it seems it's motherboard problem, but can't know what. I had a s939 motherboard that wouldn't recognize all RAM and couldn't find the solution, even after trying all internet solutions. Try to reseat the CPU too, just in case (as this was one of the "solutions"). At the end, i attributed it to some bad capacitor, as the motherboard had been sitting in its box for some years and electrolytic caps don't like being without charge for more than 2 years.

I use unganged and auto interleaving on all motherboards, never had a problem.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Looks like slots B1 and B2 acting up. Motherboard fault or CPU memory controller? When I have one stick in slot B2 there is no boot. MemOK! Doesn't get it to work.
> 
> Yet if all four slots of the motherboard are populated the board sees it. But only allocates 8GB. And sets to single channel. So I am assuming an issue with slots B1 and 2. Damage to the CPU memory controller?


Try it with a Mint Linux Live Cd and see if another OS recognises the ram

http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php

Mint is based on Ubuntu and is very good!


----------



## miklkit

I ran into that ram problem too. It was related to the CPU as with the 8350 there was no problem but with the 8370 there was a problem. It took lots of tinkering and a whole new OC.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> LOL! Well, it can happen to all of us. One time i had gone desperate, after removing and reinstalling the motherboard. The damn thing wouldn't power on. Turns out i had forgotten to reconnect the power cable.


I did that but it wasn't my fault. The screws that came with my case shorted my board. I had to use the screws from my old case in the new one. Odd thing is that the screws didn't seem much different. The newer ones were painted black and the older ones weren't but they seemed to be pretty much the same length.

I wonder how many board RMAs happen because of incompatible case screws.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not to sound rude. But I wouldn't be posting for help if I hadn't already tried reseating the RAM. And I am sure I mentioned that I had tried reseating the RAM a few posts back.
> 
> Asus guys do I need to change any of the ganging or channel interleaving settings in the BIOS?


You could simply have stated- "I already tied reseating the dimms. thank you". Your post does come off as rude and condescending towards the guy who was only trying to help.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I did that but it wasn't my fault. The screws that came with my case shorted my board. I had to use the screws from my old case in the new one. Odd thing is that the screws didn't seem much different. The newer ones were painted black and the older ones weren't but they seemed to be pretty much the same length.
> 
> I wonder how many board RMAs happen because of incompatible case screws.


I always use the screws that come with the motherboard







all the ones I've bought came with screws and most with the poly washers


----------



## cssorkinman

A while back , someone was looking for waterblocks for their crosshair . I don't know if these with fit the CHVZ or not
https://modmymods.com/motherboard-blocks/mb-full-coverage-blocks.html?p=1

https://modmymods.com/watercool-heatkiller-mb-set-asus-crosshair-v.html


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> You could simply have stated- "I already tied reseating the dimms. thank you". Your post does come off as rude and condescending towards the guy who was only trying to help.


Give him a break, he's frustrated is all. Everyone chill.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I always use the screws that come with the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the ones I've bought came with screws and most with the poly washers


Never had that issue yet, built like 8 systems?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not to sound rude. But I wouldn't be posting for help if I hadn't already tried reseating the RAM. And I am sure I mentioned that I had tried reseating the RAM a few posts back.
> 
> Asus guys do I need to change any of the ganging or channel interleaving settings in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> You could simply have stated- "I already tied reseating the dimms. thank you". Your post does come off as rude and condescending towards the guy who was only trying to help.
Click to expand...

I guess I do sound condescending. I'm glad someone wanted to help. But telling me to try something when I mentioned trying that very same thing just two posts prior can be a bit of an annoyance. I mean if you are trying to help alone then surely you would read all of the post to make sure you are not already suggesting something someone has already tried?

But anyway. That's neither here nor there.

I fixed the issue. Is it possible to seat a cpu badly in its socket? I guess so because maybe all the pins weren't making contact. Cause I took the CPU out. Repasted it with the X pattern. And then reinserted it into the socket. But this time I pressed it in harder. Put the block on. And turned on. And there we go. Dual channel and 16GB ram. So I guess the CPU want making proper contact with all the pins or something like that.


----------



## bigdayve

I hope you got it all sorted out. It seems like you've had a hell of a time with this thing.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I hope you got it all sorted out. It seems like you've had a hell of a time with this thing.


I did. Substantially annoying but I sorted it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I fixed the issue. Is it possible to seat a cpu badly in its socket? I guess so because maybe all the pins weren't making contact. Cause I took the CPU out. Repasted it with the X pattern. And then reinserted it into the socket. But this time I pressed it in harder. Put the block on. And turned on. And there we go. Dual channel and 16GB ram. So I guess the CPU want making proper contact with all the pins or something like that.


Glad you sorted it out. I had mentioned here to try to reseat the CPU:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/58620#post_24938932

Because apparently it can be badly seated. Unfortunately this is one of the many "solutions" that i had found for this problem. In my case (i was building a PC for a friend with old parts of mine), NOTHING worked. We reseated like 10 times, nada. Changed RAM brands, RAM speeds, nada. Reinstalled Windows, cleared CMOs, nada, tried with other GPU, nada. So at the end, i attributed it to the fact that the mobo was never used but stored for long time (i had it as spare) and went bad. Because i had used the CPU myself before and it was good. Same for the RAM.

Consider yourself lucky. The internet is full of people with the same problem and many different solutions. Some, never solve it and it makes you go insane.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I fixed the issue. Is it possible to seat a cpu badly in its socket? I guess so because maybe all the pins weren't making contact. Cause I took the CPU out. Repasted it with the X pattern. And then reinserted it into the socket. But this time I pressed it in harder. Put the block on. And turned on. And there we go. Dual channel and 16GB ram. So I guess the CPU want making proper contact with all the pins or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you sorted it out. I had mentioned here to try to reseat the CPU:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/58620#post_24938932
> 
> Because apparently it can be badly seated. Unfortunately this is one of the many "solutions" that i had found for this problem. In my case (i was building a PC for a friend with old parts of mine), NOTHING worked. We reseated like 10 times, nada. Changed RAM brands, RAM speeds, nada. Reinstalled Windows, cleared CMOs, nada, tried with other GPU, nada. So at the end, i attributed it to the fact that the mobo was never used but stored for long time (i had it as spare) and went bad. Because i had used the CPU myself before and it was good. Same for the RAM.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky. The internet is full of people with the same problem and many different solutions. Some, never solve it and it makes you go insane.
Click to expand...

yah thanks. I already +repped you for your solution so thank you!

Anyways. Retesting my OC with my newly pasted up cpu. Hoping I got a better mount this time.

How these for base line temps. All fans at 50%.
4FHz @ 1.288V package 30C and socket 48C during IBT. Remember fans only at 50%.


----------



## Alastair

How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?

Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.

Package at 50C

Socket at 75C.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.


Does the choke in question have any identifiers on it?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.


active cooling for the socket







iirc 120c was what most are rated...but that seems hot for that core and socket temp though


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yah thanks. I already +repped you for your solution so thank you!
> 
> Anyways. Retesting my OC with my newly pasted up cpu. Hoping I got a better mount this time.
> 
> How these for base line temps. All fans at 50%.
> 4FHz @ 1.288V package 30C and socket 48C during IBT. Remember fans only at 50%.


4Ghz at 1.28v is exactly what i run at. I get 50C at IBT, so your temps are absolutely fine. Thank you too, glad it worked. Another "solution" involves reinstalling Windows. So more painful. It's for people who manage to corrupt their Windows. So didn't look like it was your case.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the choke in question have any identifiers on it?
Click to expand...

R 68.

Got active for my socket and VRM mfknjadagr8. I'm just pushing the Little Board That Could again.







that extra 50MHz for the big Five. O REMAINS elusive in the African summer.

Undervolter my windows did Bork. So I had to reinstall that too. Now I gotta redo my steam Library and oh man. Star Citizen. :sadsmile:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the choke in question have any identifiers on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R 68.
> 
> Got active for my socket and VRM mfknjadagr8. I'm just pushing the Little Board That Could again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that extra 50MHz for the big Five. O REMAINS elusive in the African summer.
> 
> Undervolter my windows did Bork. So I had to reinstall that too. Now I gotta redo my steam Library and oh man. Star Citizen. :sadsmile:
Click to expand...

I think this might be it
http://www.twinstar-tech.com/product_sei/SEI-pcmc.pdf


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the choke in question have any identifiers on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R 68.
> 
> Got active for my socket and VRM mfknjadagr8. I'm just pushing the Little Board That Could again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that extra 50MHz for the big Five. O REMAINS elusive in the African summer.
> 
> Undervolter my windows did Bork. So I had to reinstall that too. Now I gotta redo my steam Library and oh man. Star Citizen. :sadsmile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this might be it
> http://www.twinstar-tech.com/product_sei/SEI-pcmc.pdf
Click to expand...

I dunno. I think the only person who could tell us for sure are Asus. Cause the only marking on the I can find is R68 and that's it.

What are the Stilts recommended settings for Prime 95 for stability testing again? I can't remember them. And I am on module for the time being. So through the thread is a chore at the moment.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the choke in question have any identifiers on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R 68.
> 
> Got active for my socket and VRM mfknjadagr8. I'm just pushing the Little Board That Could again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that extra 50MHz for the big Five. O REMAINS elusive in the African summer.
> 
> Undervolter my windows did Bork. So I had to reinstall that too. Now I gotta redo my steam Library and oh man. Star Citizen. :sadsmile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think this might be it
> http://www.twinstar-tech.com/product_sei/SEI-pcmc.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. I think the only person who could tell us for sure are Asus. Cause the only marking on the I can find is R68 and that's it.
> 
> What are the Stilts recommended settings for Prime 95 for stability testing again? I can't remember them. And I am on module for the time being. So through the thread is a chore at the moment.
Click to expand...

In snooping around that one seems to be rated to operate between - 55 c and 125c.


----------



## The Sandman

What are the Stilts recommended settings for Prime 95 for stability testing again?

here ya go http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/55800#post_24678287


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What are the Stilts recommended settings for Prime 95 for stability testing again? I can't remember them..


That's the problem, i can't remember them either. I have a text file where i have written them, but it's annoying having to find it everytime someone asks to run Prime95.







It would be much more cosy, if the developer would release a Prime95 "Stilt Edition", where it uses by default Stilt's values. I am asking too much, ain't i?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> In snooping around that one seems to be rated to operate between - 55 c and 125c.


Yeah, it looks like the max temp is 125C. So one should probably treat them as if they were mosfets temperature wise.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I guess I do sound condescending. I'm glad someone wanted to help. But telling me to try something when I mentioned trying that very same thing just two posts prior can be a bit of an annoyance. I mean if you are trying to help alone then surely you would read all of the post to make sure you are not already suggesting something someone has already tried?
> 
> But anyway. That's neither here nor there.
> 
> I fixed the issue. Is it possible to seat a cpu badly in its socket? I guess so because maybe all the pins weren't making contact. Cause I took the CPU out. Repasted it with the X pattern. And then reinserted it into the socket. But this time I pressed it in harder. Put the block on. And turned on. And there we go. Dual channel and 16GB ram. So I guess the CPU want making proper contact with all the pins or something like that.


No worries man I can understand the frustration in a situation like that and while I did read your earlier reply I'm a bit of a buzzhead so I tend to forget something if I read it a little while prior and didn't reply immediately.

I'm just glad you got it fixed.


----------



## Alastair

When you're running on the ragged edge of boards abilities even 3C's is the difference between stable and unstable. Run 17/20 for IBT VERY High for 4.95GHz @1.464V/2700NB at 1.3375V/2700HTT/2000MHz RAM 9-9-10-24 resulting in 47C~50C package temps and 73C~75C socket temps. If the package climbs above the 50C mark I can almost say with certainty that my chip will fall on her face.

Passed!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno. I think the only person who could tell us for sure are Asus. Cause the only marking on the I can find is R68 and that's it.
> 
> .


Yeah, the various R68, R1 etc, are just inductance ratings. Just like on a capacitor you have capacitance rating. So R68 is simply 0.68 uH, R1 is 1uH and so on, but no info on the brand.


----------



## Alastair

I can't seem to find paint in my fresh install of Windows 10.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the choke in question have any identifiers on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R 68.
> 
> Got active for my socket and VRM mfknjadagr8. I'm just pushing the Little Board That Could again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that extra 50MHz for the big Five. O REMAINS elusive in the African summer.
> 
> Undervolter my windows did Bork. So I had to reinstall that too. Now I gotta redo my steam Library and oh man. Star Citizen. :sadsmile:
Click to expand...

A little trick I have learned I now save all install files I can on my Nas Inc all steam ones, I don't care about downloading them now, but I don't trust Comcast not to put in place data caps. ...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How hot are chokes generally allowed to get. Safely? What are they normally rated for? 125C?
> 
> Im retesting my 4.95GGz OC at 1.464V and my VRM chokes reaching 103C on IBT.
> 
> Package at 50C
> 
> Socket at 75C.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the choke in question have any identifiers on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> R 68.
> 
> Got active for my socket and VRM mfknjadagr8. I'm just pushing the Little Board That Could again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that extra 50MHz for the big Five. O REMAINS elusive in the African summer.
> 
> Undervolter my windows did Bork. So I had to reinstall that too. Now I gotta redo my steam Library and oh man. Star Citizen. :sadsmile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little trick I have learned I now save all install files I can on my Nas Inc all steam ones, I don't care about downloading them now, but I don't trust Comcast not to put in place data caps. ...
Click to expand...

They do have data caps, last i checked it was 450GB a month


----------



## Mega Man

nah they do in some areas ( 300gb ) and 10$/50 over

i average 750gb per month


----------



## Alastair

Wow guys. I get 30GB a month.


----------



## Mega Man

data caps be like 

i be like 

sorry alaster :/


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't seem to find paint in my fresh install of Windows 10.


did you find it yet? it's under windows/accessories. if you don't see it there, try a reboot. sometimes that puts a shortcut back.
i've seen that kind of thing happen with other apps.

ud


----------



## Johan45

@Alastair
Win 7-10 also have snipping tool which works well for SS


----------



## mfknjadagr8

If my internet had data caps I wouldn't be able to afford it


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Hey fellas,

Please forgive me if this bends the rules. Can anyone help me sell this power supply? I need to place it somewhere, because Newegg sent me a broken psu, having clipped the UPC box code they will not honor an exchange, so I sent it into Thermaltake, and Thermaltake sent me this psu, completely different from what I purchased.

Meanwhile the bank rejects my claims based on "he doesn't have the upc code that came with the box" (simulated baby crying my mind here). Now I am fuming, because it is supposed to be a Tough Grand 1050 Platinum worth $160 US and I have the one pictured because being sent incorrect product.

Can anyone buy 1050watts Tough Grand Gold power to put this to rest?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> 
> Please forgive me if this bends the rules. Can anyone help me sell this power supply? I need to place it somewhere, because Newegg sent me a broken psu, having clipped the UPC box code they will not honor an exchange, so I sent it into Thermaltake, and Thermaltake sent me this psu, completely different from what I purchased.
> 
> Meanwhile the bank rejects my claims based on "he doesn't have the upc code that came with the box" (simulated baby crying my mind here). Now I am fuming, because it is supposed to be a Tough Grand 1050 Platinum worth $160 US and I have the one pictured because being sent incorrect product.
> 
> Can anyone buy 1050watts Tough Grand Gold power to put this to rest?


There is a classified section here which is where you are supposed to sell things. If TT sent you the wrong PSU for an RMA then I would take it up with them and they should pay for return shipping. TBH there isn't that much difference between platinum and gold but that's up to you.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There is a classified section here which is where you are supposed to sell things. If TT sent you the wrong PSU for an RMA then I would take it up with them and they should pay for return shipping. TBH there isn't that much difference between platinum and gold but that's up to you.


he cant use the marketplace mate, you need to have 35 rep


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @Alastair
> Win 7-10 also have snipping tool which works well for SS


do tell me more!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!


type snip in startmenu search


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
Click to expand...

Type PAINT too.


----------



## Johan45

Yep that works then pin it to the task bar and your done with it. What I like about snip is it's custom size. Not just full screen and no cropping needed. Very easy to use.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type PAINT too.
Click to expand...

why type paint.. Snipping tool allows you to save the image you snip lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type PAINT too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why type paint.. Snipping tool allows you to save the image you snip lol
Click to expand...

I think the implication was to use paint not in conjunction with snip


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type PAINT too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why type paint.. Snipping tool allows you to save the image you snip lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the implication was to use paint not in conjunction with snip
Click to expand...

gotcha


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think the implication was to use paint not in conjunction with snip


yeah we seem divided here amongst snip and paint lol


----------



## Mega Man

Tomato ... tomato


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah we seem divided here amongst snip and paint lol


Yeah. Can you see the difference? If you know what I mean:



Spoiler: Print Screen and Paint vs Snipping Tool


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. Can you see the difference? If you know what I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Print Screen and Paint vs Snipping Tool


ones the active window one isn't?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type PAINT too.
Click to expand...

I keep trying that but nothing comes up. When I upgraded my 8.1 to 10 start menu search worked fine. Then windows borked, probably cause of the poorly mounted cpu. So I did a clean install and now start menu search isn't really working all that great TBH. Dunno if the default search options are just different in 10 I dunno. I'm still figuring my way around 10 and maybe I'll figure it out. I'm far better with hardware and OC'ing than I am with software.

EDIT: MUS1MUS the top image you posted you cropped with paint. Look at the corners.


----------



## Benjiw

I just use photoshop...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I keep trying that but nothing comes up. When I upgraded my 8.1 to 10 start menu search worked fine. Then windows borked, probably cause of the poorly mounted cpu. So I did a clean install and now start menu search isn't really working all that great TBH. Dunno if the default search options are just different in 10 I dunno. I'm still figuring my way around 10 and maybe I'll figure it out. I'm far better with hardware and OC'ing than I am with software.
> 
> *EDIT: MUS1MUS the top image you posted you cropped with paint. Look at the corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ohh, I experienced that crap on the Start Menu.

When you type on the Start Menu, look for My Stuff.









YOU ARE WRONG









The bottom one is actually more cropped than the top one. The top one is done by ALT+PRINT SCREEN then Paste on Paint. It's for capturing Active Windows.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type PAINT too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep trying that but nothing comes up. When I upgraded my 8.1 to 10 start menu search worked fine. Then windows borked, probably cause of the poorly mounted cpu. So I did a clean install and now start menu search isn't really working all that great TBH. Dunno if the default search options are just different in 10 I dunno. I'm still figuring my way around 10 and maybe I'll figure it out. I'm far better with hardware and OC'ing than I am with software.
> 
> EDIT: MUS1MUS the top image you posted you cropped with paint. Look at the corners.
Click to expand...

Is indexing disabled?? I know samsung magician will do this automatically to preserve SSD. You may need to rebuild the search index. Control Panel > Indexing Options>advanced>index settings tab then click rebuild.

EDIT: it should be located here though Start -> All Apps -> Windows Accessories -> Snipping Tool


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type PAINT too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep trying that but nothing comes up. When I upgraded my 8.1 to 10 start menu search worked fine. Then windows borked, probably cause of the poorly mounted cpu. So I did a clean install and now start menu search isn't really working all that great TBH. Dunno if the default search options are just different in 10 I dunno. I'm still figuring my way around 10 and maybe I'll figure it out. I'm far better with hardware and OC'ing than I am with software.
> 
> EDIT: MUS1MUS the top image you posted you cropped with paint. Look at the corners.
Click to expand...

There is an app out there call Fresh Paint in the MSstore. From what I recall it is free and is a fun program to sketch, draw, and paint with. Certainly not going to be the same functionally for you as paint though.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I just use photoshop...


Ayup! My version is now 16 years old and still works peachy keen. No hunting around for new stuff with every upgrade.

BTW, I found Snip and Paint in my search.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> do tell me more!
> 
> 
> 
> type snip in startmenu search
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Type PAINT too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I keep trying that but nothing comes up. When I upgraded my 8.1 to 10 start menu search worked fine. Then windows borked, probably cause of the poorly mounted cpu. So I did a clean install and now start menu search isn't really working all that great TBH. Dunno if the default search options are just different in 10 I dunno. I'm still figuring my way around 10 and maybe I'll figure it out. I'm far better with hardware and OC'ing than I am with software.
> 
> EDIT: MUS1MUS the top image you posted you cropped with paint. Look at the corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is indexing disabled?? I know samsung magician will do this automatically to preserve SSD. You may need to rebuild the search index. Control Panel > Indexing Options>advanced>index settings tab then click rebuild.
> 
> EDIT: it should be located here though Start -> All Apps -> Windows Accessories -> Snipping Tool
Click to expand...

I have set it to rebuild the Index. However there is no progress bar or anything telling me how far it is along? Should there be?

EDIT: NVM I see it working!

ONE MORE THING. I dunno how long it will take to get an answer in Sean's SSD optimisation thread. So I will ask here.

I have just finished re-installing Windows 10 onto my SSD and optimizing it for SSD and now I see that it is set to MBR and not GPT. Can I make an Image of the OS and the files on the drive and then format the drive to GPT and then reinstall from my back up image? Is that possible?


----------



## gertruude

nvm


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have set it to rebuild the Index. However there is no progress bar or anything telling me how far it is along? Should there be?
> 
> EDIT: NVM I see it working!
> 
> ONE MORE THING. I dunno how long it will take to get an answer in Sean's SSD optimisation thread. So I will ask here.
> 
> I have just finished re-installing Windows 10 onto my SSD and optimizing it for SSD and now I see that it is set to MBR and not GPT. Can I make an Image of the OS and the files on the drive and then format the drive to GPT and then reinstall from my back up image? Is that possible?


Try this http://www.disk-partition.com/changelog.html


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have set it to rebuild the Index. However there is no progress bar or anything telling me how far it is along? Should there be?
> 
> EDIT: NVM I see it working!
> 
> ONE MORE THING. I dunno how long it will take to get an answer in Sean's SSD optimisation thread. So I will ask here.
> 
> I have just finished re-installing Windows 10 onto my SSD and optimizing it for SSD and now I see that it is set to MBR and not GPT. Can I make an Image of the OS and the files on the drive and then format the drive to GPT and then reinstall from my back up image? Is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Try this http://www.disk-partition.com/changelog.html
Click to expand...

Will I have to reinstall windows?


----------



## mirzet1976

I do not know, I'm just Convert GPT to MBR to install Win7. Try make image than covert disk to GPT and write image to disk. And then let us know whether it worked.


----------



## Johan45

Why do you want GPT so badly?


----------



## warpuck

Clonezilla works but, the source drive when restoring has to be the same size as the original. Ok works this way. 480 SSD to 1T HDD will make copy. But when you try to go back it is a no go. But you can copy it to a 1T SDD and it will make a 480 G size partition. I got to work by making a 480 Gb(exact same size) primary partition ONLY on a 1Tb HDD. Then I could place it on the 480 SSD drive. I learned this because my 480 SSD drive died. So when the manufacturers provided replacement drive arrived, I wanted to restore windows without having to do all the downloads, updates and the the other time stealers.
I am not complaining because it works and it is free. Same with the TRK iso and ClamAV. Even though it is old 3-4 years it still works. Slowly and completely, not bad for free either. Who knew, Linux based windows cleaners?

As for what Alastair is talking about. I am reading it but not understanding it. So I guess I need to read it again. This time slowly.

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=clonezilla

http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=TRINITY_RESCUE_KIT____CPR_FOR_YOUR_COMPUTER&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en

OK After reading his thing again. I separated Winders and Linux many moons ago. I don't use partions on Windows drives. I don't dual boot either. I also use only the drive makers software to do that kind of stuff. That way if it dies the warranty works.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Why do you want GPT so badly?


has a drive over 2TB.
perhaps


----------



## Johan45

I was just curious. Just wasn't sure if it was worth all the hassle unless it was necessary


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i vaguely remember an operating system that had issues with MBR (issues means actually getting the installer to actually install)

something is telling me it was win 8 (not 8.1 the broken version of 8) and it just would not allow you to install W8 on mbr

but if the OS successful installed, it shouldn't really matter what format the drive is in, If the OS is recognized and works then i would think you are fine.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Why do you want GPT so badly?


I am just wanting to make use of the UEFI features of my MOBO and my GPU's to get the faster boot times. But I have JUST finished redoing my steam library and origin library and so just wanted to know If I could perfectly image my SSD as is to my HDD, convert to GPT, reinstall windows and then just load the image back up so I get my OS back as I had it without having to re-download my steam library and stuff again. Cause you know, data caps suck.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am just wanting to make use of the UEFI features of my MOBO and my GPU's to get the faster boot times. But I have JUST finished redoing my steam library and origin library and so just wanted to know If I could perfectly image my SSD as is to my HDD, convert to GPT, reinstall windows and then just load the image back up so I get my OS back as I had it without having to re-download my steam library and stuff again. Cause you know, data caps suck.


you're right it's easy to install windows but apps and saves it's a real torment.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Why do you want GPT so badly?


just a quick touch here, there are pluses and minuses

heres a small bit of info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Info on GPT
> 
> 
> 
> This guide is for utilizing a Microsoft Operating System (Apple OS and Linux distros, may require different steps).
> 
> A UEFI (GPT) boot drive can only be configured from a blank "unallocated" drive. The drive must initially contain no partitions or formatting. When configuring the blank drive as a boot drive, (GPT Boot), it is necessary to configure your drive utilizing 3 partitions. Your motherboard should be an UEFI enabled motherboard. Although a BIOS can be configured (through hacks) to boot GPT drives, that configuration is beyond the scope of this guide. When configuring a GPT boot drive, only x64 (64-bit) OSes support this feature. x86 (32-bit) Windows installations do not support GPT boot devices. If the steps are performed properly, Windows installation media from Vista SP1 and above are GPT "aware" when launched from a device marked as "UEFI" in the boot device list. Earlier versions of Windows, can have attached storage formatted as GPT, but these volumes cannot be booted from.
> 
> The four partitions involved in a GPT boot are as follows:
> 
> *Recovery* - 300MB
> 
> *ESP* - 100MB - This is the UEFI System partition. It is the First partition that is placed on the drive. This partition contains the EFI boot loader, hardware abstraction layer (HAL), drivers, and other pre-OS utilities utilized Pre-Boot by the UEFI during its boot or system check processes. Windows 8/8.1 requires that this partition be formatted as FAT32.
> 
> *MSR* - 128MB - This partition is the Microsoft Reserved Partition. It is a required partition for any GPT formatted drive under Windows. This partition will initially be empty after you install Windows, but will be used later by the OS when performing certain disk tasks. GPT disks do not allow for hidden sectors (as was the case with MBR). This space is reserved for software operations that formerly used hidden sectors. You will not format this partition.
> 
> *Data Partition* - This is the remainder of your drive that will contain the OS, User Data, programs, etc.
> 
> *Benefits of a UEFI/GPT boot disk vs. MBR:*
> 
> Although not currently applicable to SSDs, GPT disks can exceed the 2.2TB bootable limit of a MBR partitioned drive. MBR drives are limited to four partition table entries, unless a secondary "extended" partition structure is created.
> Data critical to platform operation is located in partitions, and not in un-partitioned or "hidden" sectors which in certain instances, can lead to system instability. Data contained in hidden sectors that result in system problems are difficult to debug.
> GPT disks use primary and backup partition tables for redundancy and 32-bit cyclic redundancy check (CRC32) fields for improved partition data structure integrity.
> A UEFI boot is more secure, and less vulnerable to pre-boot malware.
> A system utilizing a UEFI boot, will boot and recover from sleep faster than the same machine using MBR.
> UEFI is the future, and as different implementations of UEFI mature, UEFI will be used for much more than just booting a computer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am just wanting to make use of the UEFI features of my MOBO and my GPU's to get the faster boot times. But I have JUST finished redoing my steam library and origin library and so just wanted to know If I could perfectly image my SSD as is to my HDD, convert to GPT, reinstall windows and then just load the image back up so I get my OS back as I had it without having to re-download my steam library and stuff again. Cause you know, data caps suck.
> 
> 
> 
> you're right it's easy to install windows but apps and saves it's a real torment.
Click to expand...

and updates ...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just a quick touch here, there are pluses and minuses
> 
> heres a small bit of info
> 
> and updates ...


especially at first because for some reason it cannot install 100 updates at once it freaks out and you always have to do them in batches... at least with windows 7 i always did


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Clonezilla works but, the source drive when restoring has to be the same size as the original. Ok works this way. 480 SSD to 1T HDD will make copy. But when you try to go back it is a no go. But you can copy it to a 1T SDD and it will make a 480 G size partition. I got to work by making a 480 Gb(exact same size) primary partition ONLY on a 1Tb HDD. Then I could place it on the 480 SSD drive. I learned this because my 480 SSD drive died. So when the manufacturers provided replacement drive arrived, I wanted to restore windows without having to do all the downloads, updates and the the other time stealers.
> I am not complaining because it works and it is free. Same with the TRK iso and ClamAV. Even though it is old 3-4 years it still works. Slowly and completely, not bad for free either. Who knew, Linux based windows cleaners?
> 
> As for what Alastair is talking about. I am reading it but not understanding it. So I guess I need to read it again. This time slowly.
> 
> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=clonezilla
> 
> http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=TRINITY_RESCUE_KIT____CPR_FOR_YOUR_COMPUTER&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
> 
> OK After reading his thing again. I separated Winders and Linux many moons ago. I don't use partions on Windows drives. I don't dual boot either. I also use only the drive makers software to do that kind of stuff. That way if it dies the warranty works.


I haven't experimented much with backup and recovery software, but I have been pleased with Paragon Backup and Recovery. It has let me copy Windows 7 and 8 boot partitions to and from various HDD's/SSD's with no trouble. It was really a godsend after my Crucial M4 started crashing all the time (RIP I wish I could afford another SSD). Everything on my boot drive has remained connected with my data drive (pictures, docs, steam library, etc.). Good UI in boot and windows software versions.


----------



## josephimports

NB voltage 1.4v. Medium LLC. Lepa 240 AIO. Ambient 17c.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 
> 
> NB voltage 1.4v. Medium LLC. Lepa 240 AIO. Ambient 17c.


That is quite interesting, we have the same board and you can run 2400 MHz ram?

I see that you are running 2x4 and i am running 2x8 so that should be the reason why i can't get 2400 MHz ram i think. You also have different brand.

How do you like the board so far? I am pretty pleased by it so far. Do you also happen to have an M.2 SSD?


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is quite interesting, we have the same board and you can run 2400 MHz ram?
> 
> I see that you are running 2x4 and i am running 2x8 so that should be the reason why i can't get 2400 MHz ram i think. You also have different brand.
> 
> How do you like the board so far? I am pretty pleased by it so far. Do you also happen to have an M.2 SSD?


Maybe your troubles with RAM are because he has rated DDR3 2400MHz not 1866MHz like yours, and they're other model and brand too, and also he has other processor different than yours (FX-8320E vs FX-8350).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Maybe your troubles with RAM are because he has native DDR3 2400MHz not 1866MHz like yours, and they're other model and brand too, and also he has other processor different than yours (FX-8320E vs FX-8350).


Surely you aren't suggesting imcs vary and some ram kits don't overclock as well as others on certain boards


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is quite interesting, we have the same board and you can run 2400 MHz ram?
> 
> I see that you are running 2x4 and i am running 2x8 so that should be the reason why i can't get 2400 MHz ram i think. You also have different brand.
> 
> How do you like the board so far? I am pretty pleased by it so far. Do you also happen to have an M.2 SSD?


By me too I can run 2x4gb 2400mhz but no 2x8gb 2400mhz


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Surely you aren't suggesting imcs vary and some ram kits don't overclock as well as others on certain boards


As like even two identical processors or RAM modules don't overclock ever the same...


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Maybe your troubles with RAM are because he has native DDR3 2400MHz not 1866MHz like yours, and they're other model and brand too, and also he has other processor different than yours (FX-8320E vs FX-8350).
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't suggesting imcs vary and some ram kits don't overclock as well as others on certain boards
Click to expand...











So we are back to this again...


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are back to this again...


Seriously. Quit baiting Hurricane. Hurricane, if you want faster ram after being unsatisfied with the OC after much effort, then go buy some.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is quite interesting, we have the same board and you can run 2400 MHz ram?
> 
> I see that you are running 2x4 and i am running 2x8 so that should be the reason why i can't get 2400 MHz ram i think. You also have different brand.
> 
> How do you like the board so far? I am pretty pleased by it so far. Do you also happen to have an M.2 SSD?


The board has been solid so far. No complaints here. Unfortunately, no M.2 SSD to test.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Seriously. Quit baiting Hurricane. Hurricane, if you want faster ram after being unsatisfied with the OC after much effort, then go buy some.


no one baiting anyone...it's amazing how many people say I've got the same processor and board as x person but I can't get same clocks and timings...as if they ask were created the same day 100 percent the same


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Seriously. Quit baiting Hurricane. Hurricane, if you want faster ram after being unsatisfied with the OC after much effort, then go buy some.
> 
> 
> 
> no one baiting anyone...it's amazing how many people say I've got the same processor and board as x person but I can't get same clocks and timings...as if they ask were created the same day 100 percent the same
Click to expand...

same day doesn't even matter.

every square nanometre of the entire disk of silicon is just slightly different, Silicon is not a perfect substance.

between batch# + Bin we've figured out a loose pattern here.

(batch = numbers on the chip // Bin = Model + VID) {an example of this is My Old 8350, Gurty's 8350 and F3ers 8350 } all of these chips reacted similar within margin up until a certain point, and beyond a certain point (if they got there) they all acted like pigs. not all the same but all pigs none the less. all of them had the same VID with similar batches (all inside 3 weeks of each other)

but there is also a curve ball thrown into the mix when you add motherboards and power-supplies, even main line build power fluctuations will effect results from one to another. not to mention how big of a different the IC in the ram alone make. Just because they might be the same manufacture doesn't promise that it is the same bin regardless of IC name/#

not many components that we see are binned to within 1% or less tolerance, these components exist but, they bite into the profit margin and value proposition.

there are certain things that stay consistent among consistent hardware but these things do not include clock speed and OC results. its more along the power usage and heat


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 
> 
> NB voltage 1.4v. Medium LLC. Lepa 240 AIO. Ambient 17c.


i was going to suggest you dont need that much NB voltage i see you run 2700 CPU/nb so NVM, you will need more voltage to run 2x8gb on cpu/nb because it strains your imc more, if you want to run 2x8gb i would recommend using a lower cpu/nb, which you may not be able to do

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is quite interesting, we have the same board and you can run 2400 MHz ram?
> 
> I see that you are running 2x4 and i am running 2x8 so that should be the reason why i can't get 2400 MHz ram i think. You also have different brand.
> 
> How do you like the board so far? I am pretty pleased by it so far. Do you also happen to have an M.2 SSD?
> 
> 
> 
> By me too I can run 2x4gb 2400mhz but no 2x8gb 2400mhz
Click to expand...

but i can >








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Maybe your troubles with RAM are because he has native DDR3 2400MHz not 1866MHz like yours, and they're other model and brand too, and also he has other processor different than yours (FX-8320E vs FX-8350).
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't suggesting imcs vary and some ram kits don't overclock as well as others on certain boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are back to this again...
Click to expand...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Seriously. Quit baiting Hurricane. Hurricane, if you want faster ram after being unsatisfied with the OC after much effort, then go buy some.
> 
> 
> 
> no one baiting anyone...it's amazing how many people say I've got the same processor and board as x person but I can't get same clocks and timings...as if they ask were created the same day 100 percent the same
Click to expand...

this


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Seriously. Quit baiting Hurricane. Hurricane, if you want faster ram after being unsatisfied with the OC after much effort, then go buy some.


They are not beating me lol

Its just Yankee humor i guess.

I have 2400 MHz rated RAM running at 2133 MHz now. Its only too hard on the IMC for 2600 MHz CPU/NB and 2400 MHz ram i guess.

Might lower the CPU/NB a bit in order to get 2400 MHz stable.


----------



## hurricane28

I tried 2400 MHz CPU/NB at the same voltage i was running 2600 MHz but when i booted in Windows i got black screen.

I went back to BIOS and changed it to 2700 MHz at 1.350v and it worked. I don't know how stable it is so i am going to do some IBT runs.


----------



## hurricane28

I guess i am a little stable now.



Thnx @josephimports and @Mega Man for the insights









My system seems a lot happier when i run my RAM at its rated speed.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess i am a little stable now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx @josephimports and @Mega Man for the insights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system seems a lot happier when i run my RAM at its rated speed.


Yup, overclocking is NEVER a guarantee


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup, overclocking is NEVER a guarantee


Nope indeed. You simply loose stability the moment you start overclocking.

Its quite strange that i couldn't get 2400 MHz ram stable at 2600 cpu/nb but i can with 2700 MHz with the same volts..

Nevertheless, i am happy now and so is my system, it seems a lot happier wit ram running at its rated speed.


----------



## mus1mus

FSB does that I believe.

And yeah. I'm not stable either. At stock.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FSB does that I believe.
> 
> And yeah. I'm not stable either. At stock.


But your pc is right?


----------



## mus1mus

Both me and my PC. Unstable.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FSB does that I believe.
> 
> And yeah. I'm not stable either. At stock.


When system is unstable at stock/auto bios settings in IBT AVX. It made me think I had the wrong version of IBT, until I was corrected on this forum.

Side note @ Mus1mus: Pper your suggestions from a while back, I got my memory clocked at 1866 with timings slightly loosened over their stock ratings. It ran with 0 errors in Memtest for 14 hours. I got all excited and posted the OC in my "rig" signature. Then it crashed after 5 minutes in IBT AVX on very hard







I don't have time to tinker with it right now, but I'm really disgusted with it. Anyway, thank you for showing me the potential might be there to push my ram a little faster.


----------



## hurricane28

Well this was awkward.

I was "stable" in IBT AVX but after cold boot my PC just won't start and i was presented with an black screen..

This is why stability programs are rather poor stability indicators. Its okay for fast determination for stability but IBT AVX or Prime95 "stable" doesn't mean you are stable 24/7.

Sgt Bilko is right, there is no guarantee with overclocking. Heck, even an stock PC is not even stable for 100%. Mus1Mus made an joke about it but he is right.

Its not all about the hardware, Windows is also an very very unstable platform and can get corrupted very easily without warning or fault doing of the user. A friend of mine uses Ubuntu for several years and he is trying to convince me to use it too.

Maybe i might someday.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well this was awkward.
> 
> I was "stable" in IBT AVX but after cold boot my PC just won't start and i was presented with an black screen..
> 
> This is why stability programs are rather poor stability indicators. Its okay for fast determination for stability but IBT AVX or Prime95 "stable" doesn't mean you are stable 24/7.
> 
> Sgt Bilko is right, there is no guarantee with overclocking. Heck, even an stock PC is not even stable for 100%. Mus1Mus made an joke about it but he is right.
> 
> Its not all about the hardware, Windows is also an very very unstable platform and can get corrupted very easily without warning or fault doing of the user. A friend of mine uses Ubuntu for several years and he is trying to convince me to use it too.
> 
> Maybe i might someday.


why is windows very very unstable? im getting on nearly 2 years since i last installed and im stable with zero problems


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well this was awkward.
> 
> I was "stable" in IBT AVX but after cold boot my PC just won't start and i was presented with an black screen..
> 
> This is why stability programs are rather poor stability indicators. Its okay for fast determination for stability but IBT AVX or Prime95 "stable" doesn't mean you are stable 24/7.
> 
> Sgt Bilko is right, there is no guarantee with overclocking. Heck, even an stock PC is not even stable for 100%. Mus1Mus made an joke about it but he is right.
> 
> Its not all about the hardware, Windows is also an very very unstable platform and can get corrupted very easily without warning or fault doing of the user. A friend of mine uses Ubuntu for several years and he is trying to convince me to use it too.
> 
> Maybe i might someday.


I did experience something very similar. Its definitely a bios glitch. Try loading defaults and rebooting. Then disable all power saving features, enter your OC settings, and retest.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well this was awkward.
> 
> I was "stable" in IBT AVX but after cold boot my PC just won't start and i was presented with an black screen..
> 
> This is why stability programs are rather poor stability indicators. Its okay for fast determination for stability but IBT AVX or Prime95 "stable" doesn't mean you are stable 24/7.
> 
> Sgt Bilko is right, there is no guarantee with overclocking. Heck, even an stock PC is not even stable for 100%. Mus1Mus made an joke about it but he is right.
> 
> Its not all about the hardware, Windows is also an very very unstable platform and can get corrupted very easily without warning or fault doing of the user. A friend of mine uses Ubuntu for several years and he is trying to convince me to use it too.
> 
> Maybe i might someday.


I'm thinking about doing a clean install of Windows 10 before I play with my overclock any more. I'm with Gert, Microsoft OS's have been stable enough for me.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a clean install of Windows 10 before I play with my overclock any more. I'm with Gert, Microsoft OS's have been stable enough for me.


For me, they have been extremely stable for a very long time. If someone has issues, it is usually hardware related or they loaded it up with junk.







Except when I am screwing around or installing a batch of updates in Windows 10 Pro, my machine at works stays up 24/7 without a single issue. My work machine runs an FX 8350 at 4.3 GHz on an MSI 970 Gaming board with 32GB of ram.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> For me, they have been extremely stable for a very long time. If someone has issues, it is usually hardware related or they loaded it up with junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when I am screwing around or installing a batch of updates in Windows 10 Pro, my machine at works stays up 24/7 without a single issue. My work machine runs an FX 8350 at 4.3 GHz on an MSI 970 Gaming board with 32GB of ram.


What RAM are you running in the 970 Gaming board????

I can not get any of my RAM kits to run in dual channel on this board!! It will run with 1 stick, 2 sticks beside eachother (no dual channel), and with 3 sticks with no dual channel.

WTH MSI?? I have been reading about a lot of this happening to people with this board and getting no post situations, and are confusing the boards for being DOA.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What RAM are you running in the 970 Gaming board????
> 
> I can not get any of my RAM kits to run in dual channel on this board!! It will run with 1 stick, 2 sticks beside eachother (no dual channel), and with 3 sticks with no dual channel.
> 
> WTH MSI?? I have been reading about a lot of this happening to people with this board and getting no post situations, and are confusing the boards for being DOA.


In my case, I have 4 sticks of the AMD branded Sapphire ram. (4 x 8GB) When I purchased them a little over a year ago when they went on clearance sale, the sent me a kit of 1333 and a kit of 1600. They only work with any sort of stability when I run them all at 1333 which, at work, is very important.









Edit: I also have the latest bios from their site installed.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> In my case, I have 4 sticks of the AMD branded Sapphire ram. (4 x 8GB) When I purchased them a little over a year ago when they went on clearance sale, the sent me a kit of 1333 and a kit of 1600. They only work with any sort of stability when I run them all at 1333 which, at work, is very important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I also have the latest bios from their site installed.


I have updated BIOS too, and can not get RAM to run without staying below 1600 and CL10 timings on both my older 4GB (2x2) G.Skill DDR3 1600- CL9 kit, and my 8GB TYrident-X 2400 CL10 kit.... it's so strange


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> For me, they have been extremely stable for a very long time. If someone has issues, it is usually hardware related or they loaded it up with junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when I am screwing around or installing a batch of updates in Windows 10 Pro, my machine at works stays up 24/7 without a single issue. My work machine runs an FX 8350 at 4.3 GHz on an MSI 970 Gaming board with 32GB of ram.


May I come work for you? My work machine has 2GB of ram and an Intel G2030.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> May I come work for you? My work machine has 2GB of ram and an Intel G2030.


Lol.







I work for a company but I built my own machine to do the work on. (I just prefer to use my own tools if possible.)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well this was awkward.
> 
> I was "stable" in IBT AVX but after cold boot my PC just won't start and i was presented with an black screen..
> 
> This is why stability programs are rather poor stability indicators. Its okay for fast determination for stability but IBT AVX or Prime95 "stable" doesn't mean you are stable 24/7.
> 
> Sgt Bilko is right, there is no guarantee with overclocking. Heck, even an stock PC is not even stable for 100%. Mus1Mus made an joke about it but he is right.
> 
> Its not all about the hardware, Windows is also an very very unstable platform and can get corrupted very easily *without warning or fault doing of the user.* A friend of mine uses Ubuntu for several years and he is trying to convince me to use it too.
> 
> Maybe i might someday.


only real issue with windows is that MS is pushing W10 even harder, My girlfriend's Laptop has been bricked 3 times since the end of summer due to "upgrade tonight"

the unwanted upgrade just bricks the install and doesn't let me log back in and get stuck half way thru the update.

Windows 7 and windows 8.1 are both extremely stable (i can't remember win 8 as i've been on 8.1 since it released, and my experience so far with Win10 has been extremely negative)

if you can run windows without any 3rd party software it is extremely stable, but horrendously boring.

"default settings" and "optimized defaults" are made in the same manner than one touch overclocking is. They cannot test every chip at that setting they make a setting that the spec sheet or their reference sample reflects.

if you adjust your settings in Manual mode to be the stock values than you will be much more stable than using defaults (auto). IMHO, it isn't stock until its getting what the reference design requires , and Auto rarely does this right.

AVX IBT is only as reliable as its usage pattern, same goes with prime95, or any other stress application.

personally when i'm working on a new overclock, i generally set aside 24hr worth at-least of stress over 2 or 3 days before i even start to consider it stable. I always have a usable Stable profile to fall back too while while working on something new.

as for the bolded statement. I'm gunna disagree with that. 9 times out of 10 it is User error. that other one time is normally MS pushing their wares.. (atleast as of late)

and Linux isn't exactly anymore stable when the events of last week mint compromise is considered..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> only real issue with windows is that MS is pushing W10 even harder, My girlfriend's Laptop has been bricked 3 times since the end of summer due to "upgrade tonight"
> 
> the unwanted upgrade just bricks the install and doesn't let me log back in and get stuck half way thru the update.


Windows 10 does NOT automatically install, you have to tell it to do so. Basically, ask her to stop installing it and all will be good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you can run windows without any 3rd party software it is extremely stable, but horrendously boring.


Please be more specific. Why would I need to run 3rd party utilities to take care of my Windows installation itself? I also have many programs running all at once with virtual machines going at the same time, 100% stable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> only real issue with windows is that MS is pushing W10 even harder, My girlfriend's Laptop has been bricked 3 times since the end of summer due to "upgrade tonight"
> 
> the unwanted upgrade just bricks the install and doesn't let me log back in and get stuck half way thru the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 does NOT automatically install, you have to tell it to do so. Basically, ask her to stop installing it and all will be good.
Click to expand...

yes it did. I am not the only one this has happened to. Also this is not the girlfriends fault. its not her main computer, she doesn't do the updates. updates were set to recommended only.

so please explain how Windows 10 which shows up in the optional updated in windows 7, installed its self with no one doing the updates, the laptop was not compromised, no viruses of any kind.

Answer is MS pushed the update without consent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you can run windows without any 3rd party software it is extremely stable, but horrendously boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Please be more specific. Why would I need to run 3rd party utilities to take care of my Windows installation itself? I also have many programs running all at once with virtual machines going at the same time, 100% stable.
Click to expand...

3rd party = anything that doesn't come with windows or from MS

you used graphics drivers from your GPU provider... 3rd party.. if you use a browser that is not Ms's than you are using a 3rd party browser.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yes it did. I am not the only one this has happened to. Also this is not the girlfriends fault. its not her main computer, she doesn't do the updates. updates were set to recommended only.
> 
> so please explain how Windows 10 which shows up in the optional updated in windows 7, installed its self with no one doing the updates, the laptop was not compromised, no viruses of any kind.
> 
> Answer is MS pushed the update without consent.
> 3rd party = anything that doesn't come with windows or from MS
> 
> you used graphics drivers from your GPU provider... 3rd party.. if you use a browser that is not Ms's than you are using a 3rd party browser.


Windows is extremely stable, period. Now, when folks start adding garbage to the installations, that is often when software instabilities arise. The way you make it sound is that if someone adds even one third party app like a browser, insta crash.







(You may not have meant to sound that way but, that is the way it came across.)


----------



## mus1mus

You can easily corrupt Windows. In case you didnt know that.


----------



## Benjiw

After using windows 10 for a while I still don't understand why people are resisting it so much, I really like it, W7 is really lacking for me since using both 8 and 10. Don't get me wrong I like them all but I just prefer 10 overall.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> After using windows 10 for a while I still don't understand why people are resisting it so much, I really like it, W7 is really lacking for me since using both 8 and 10. Don't get me wrong I like them all but I just prefer 10 overall.


10 is still buggy, with that being said I like 10..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> 10 is still buggy, with that being said I like 10..


Only issue my gf has had with it is when she puts it into hibernation sometimes is doesn't wake up correctly and reboots. but everything else has been great. Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## mus1mus

Windows 10 is a nightmare to work with for System Admins.

Why the hell can't they just let Edge work on the Local Administrator's Account!
Image Viewer
Video Player
The list goes on! It should really be a stand alone OS!


----------



## Mega Man

and ..... full disable without all the crap you have to do for privacy


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and ..... full disable without all the crap you have to do for privacy


What's the deal with privacy? If Microsoft want to see what porn I'm in to they could just email me.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What's the deal with privacy? If Microsoft want to see what *porn* I'm in to they could just email me.


I was supposed to say this.


----------



## hurricane28

I agree with Mus and Mega here.

If Windows was that stable why would they need so many updates and why are there so many people that skip to Ubuntu or apple when doing video editing, photoshop etc..

That's not because Windows is that stable. Of course it differs from user to user and i have lots of 3rd party software but in general Windows can get corrupted very easily, one moment you are stable and the next boot can get your system files corrupted and before you know you are on the way of an repair install or an complete reinstall. Their tech support is also a joke.

You can't expect them to help you because they have no clue what they are talking about. My aunt is a professional editor and used Windows based PC's for years but after she skipped to MAC she never want to turn back because all of the problems with Microsoft. She has several degrees from from Berkeley university, so you might think she knows what she is talking about.

A friend of mine has dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu but is only using Ubuntu he said, and he is an system administrator and has an master degree in ICT, you would probably call it MIT i think.

I mean, the internet is full of people who have problems with Windows and corruptions etc. etc. Go to event viewer in Windows and you'll see that its full with errors and warnings.. i rest my case.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree with Mus and Mega here.
> 
> If Windows was that stable why would they need so many updates and why are there so many people that skip to Ubuntu or apple when doing video editing, photoshop etc..
> 
> That's not because Windows is that stable. Of course it differs from user to user and i have lots of 3rd party software but in general Windows can get corrupted very easily, one moment you are stable and the next boot can get your system files corrupted and before you know you are on the way of an repair install or an complete reinstall. Their tech support is also a joke.
> 
> You can't expect them to help you because they have no clue what they are talking about. My aunt is a professional editor and used Windows based PC's for years but after she skipped to MAC she never want to turn back because all of the problems with Microsoft. She has several degrees from from Berkeley university, so you might think she knows what she is talking about.
> 
> A friend of mine has dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu but is only using Ubuntu he said, and he is an system administrator and has an master degree in ICT, you would probably call it MIT i think.
> 
> I mean, the internet is full of people who have problems with Windows and corruptions etc. etc. Go to event viewer in Windows and you'll see that its full with errors and warnings.. i rest my case.


No issues here on my windows installs 7 or 10, even with video editing and I really wouldn't use the mac vs pc argument with video editing, they both do the same thing.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't have issues either with Adobe yet but it can be that whenever you are editing, Windows locks up without any warning. Happened to me several times, even at stock.

no system is the same and it can be the cause of 3rd party software, hardware issues, there are so many variables. I only want to point out that with Ubuntu or APPLE you don't have these issues or less.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't have issues either with Adobe yet but it can be that whenever you are editing, Windows locks up without any warning. Happened to me several times, even at stock.
> 
> no system is the same and it can be the cause of 3rd party software, hardware issues, there are so many variables. I only want to point out that with Ubuntu or APPLE you don't have these issues or less.


Every iMac or MBP I've used has had plenty of issues that my PC hasn't. Not sure what's going on with your auntie's pc's etc but I've not lost work while using my pc, Macs? Lost hours of work even after saving.


----------



## mus1mus

You sure hurr? Coz I can link you write-ups about Apple being a PITA too. You need proprietary control on your hardware life? Pick Apple.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Every iMac or MBP I've used has had plenty of issues that my PC hasn't. Not sure what's going on with your auntie's pc's etc but I've not lost work while using my pc, Macs? Lost hours of work even after saving.


I don't know much about MAC to be honest but my aunt does and she had minor problems with it. One of the problems she had was when she tried to revert to an older backup and everything was just gone, she called APPLE and they helped her. Try that with Microsoft..

I haven't lost much either because i always make an full system image to my other internal driver with AOMEI backup, so if things go south, i can always return to the last stable Windows and within 10 minutes i am up and running again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Every iMac or MBP I've used has had plenty of issues that my PC hasn't. Not sure what's going on with your auntie's pc's etc but I've not lost work while using my pc, Macs? Lost hours of work even after saving.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You sure hurr? Coz I can link you write-ups about Apple being a PITA too. You need proprietary control on your hardware life? Pick Apple.


Yes i am sure. What i said was is that i didn't like apple because you can tweak it less than Windows. That is why i am leaning towards Ubuntu. This weekend my friend is going to show me how to work with Linux and maybe i am going to give it a try.


----------



## hurricane28

Oh and i know now why i wasn't able to boot at 2400 MHz ram speed..

It appears that when i change the fsb, the HT and NB clock stay the same in BIOS but when i load in to Windows i saw 3000 HT and 2800 NB. No wonder it wasn't stable before...









Kinda strange that i cannot see how high my NB and HT is when i higher the fsb.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh and i know now why i wasn't able to boot at 2400 MHz ram speed..
> 
> It appears that when i change the fsb, the HT and NB clock stay the same in BIOS but when i load in to Windows i saw 3000 HT and 2800 NB. No wonder it wasn't stable before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda strange that i cannot see how high my NB and HT is when i higher the fsb.


the UD3 does the same thing ya know


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> After using windows 10 for a while I still don't understand why people are resisting it so much, I really like it, W7 is really lacking for me since using both 8 and 10. Don't get me wrong I like them all but I just prefer 10 overall.


I like 7, does everything you need it to really, 8.1 is quite nice as well but what 10 does (which 8.1 does as well) is give you proper multi-monitor support.......if 7 had that (and DX12) then I'd still be using 7.

that said i do like 10's look, it's quite easy on the eyes and you can make un-tablet like anyways


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the UD3 does the same thing ya know


Yeah, they share the same BIOS if i am correct. I never noticed this though, i had the UD5 and UD3 but neither did this.

Nevertheless, i can run my RAM at 2400 MHz now so i am happy again









As for the Windows warnings, its just an Windows quirk. It says that i have raid0 issue but i don't even run raid and its not enabled in BIOS lol


----------



## warpuck

I don't know how many others are like me. If it was not for games I would still be using Linux as my OS of choice. My olde lady fussed because all the things she wanted to play are windows games. Linux has along way to go as far as gaming is concerned. As for almost every thing else Linux is the most reliable and that includes MAC systems because when Apple abandons a hardware/software combo it can still be used with a current Linux OS. The really odd thing is I still use Linux, mostly to fix the serious issues Windows just seems to foster on a semi annual basis. The really odd thing is I have version of WIN 7 that has been hacked and tuned with all windows updates removed and access to updates removed, that is almost as stable as Linux. Not something I want to do again with Win 10. The few times it failed I was able to restore it with Trinity Rescue. Win 10 so far has been wiped clean and reinstalled 3 times. I did make a copy of the the 1st install on another hard drive and restore it back to that date. This current build has lasted 4 months without a serious crash. Remind me to send all my documents and pictures to the back up drive, if I can remember which drawer it is in. Running a single core per module 5.2 Ghz sure helps when you do have to rebuild. The best I can do with the 8350 is 2 cores at 4.5GHz with a 890fx mobo. That board is almost 6 years old and AMD is still making CPUs for it. Is intel still making 1156 CPUs ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree with Mus and Mega here.
> 
> If Windows was that stable why would they need so many updates and why are there so many people that skip to Ubuntu or apple when doing video editing, photoshop etc..
> 
> That's not because Windows is that stable. Of course it differs from user to user and i have lots of 3rd party software but in general Windows can get corrupted very easily, one moment you are stable and the next boot can get your system files corrupted and before you know you are on the way of an repair install or an complete reinstall. Their tech support is also a joke.
> 
> You can't expect them to help you because they have no clue what they are talking about. My aunt is a professional editor and used Windows based PC's for years but after she skipped to MAC she never want to turn back because all of the problems with Microsoft. She has several degrees from from Berkeley university, so you might think she knows what she is talking about.
> 
> A friend of mine has dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu but is only using Ubuntu he said, and he is an system administrator and has an master degree in ICT, you would probably call it MIT i think.
> 
> I mean, the internet is full of people who have problems with Windows and corruptions etc. etc. Go to event viewer in Windows and you'll see that its full with errors and warnings.. i rest my case.


I never said that nor do I agree with you. I have seen usbs prevent booting so assuming it is your oc is a pretty poor idea. While I am not against Linux and I have a few pcs that use it, it has nothing to do with stability, right tool for the job. Apple is trash for many reasons (my opinion) windows works fine


----------



## hurricane28

Windows is not only unstable but you also have to tweak a lot of settings especially in Windows 10 in order to get the best performance..

Even if you do, the chance are very high to corrupt something and you are back at the beginning again.

Luckily more and more software can be used in Lunux and that is why a lot of people are going to Linux because its more stable etc.


----------



## Mega Man

No. It doesn't, while you Oc it may corrupt due to NO fault of its own.

Windows does not need any settings changed

You like to CUSTOMIZE which is fine but again no fault of windows


----------



## hurricane28

I am not going to argue about this with you but you are wrong.. It has nothing to do with my OC what i am talking about in this matter.

I need to tweak Windows in order to get the best performance out of it with my SSD.. In other words, its full of junk files and you need to disable quite a lot in order to work correctly.

And yes i like to customize because i would like the best performance possible for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mega Man

Again your right and I am wrong... will you ever learn, w.e.

You customize windows and Bork it, but yet it is windows fault.... right (sarcasm)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree with Mus and Mega here.
> 
> If Windows was that stable why would they need so many updates and why are there so many people that skip to Ubuntu or apple when doing video editing, photoshop etc..
> 
> That's not because Windows is that stable. Of course it differs from user to user and i have lots of 3rd party software but in general Windows can get corrupted very easily, one moment you are stable and the next boot can get your system files corrupted and before you know you are on the way of an repair install or an complete reinstall. Their tech support is also a joke.
> 
> You can't expect them to help you because they have no clue what they are talking about. My aunt is a professional editor and used Windows based PC's for years but after she skipped to MAC she never want to turn back because all of the problems with Microsoft. She has several degrees from from Berkeley university, so you might think she knows what she is talking about.
> 
> A friend of mine has dual boot Windows 10 and Ubuntu but is only using Ubuntu he said, and he is an system administrator and has an master degree in ICT, you would probably call it MIT i think.
> 
> I mean, the internet is full of people who have problems with Windows and corruptions etc. etc. Go to event viewer in Windows and you'll see that its full with errors and warnings.. i rest my case.


Popular consensus does not make something so. What you are describing is not a Windows stability issue but a hardware problem. Seriously, we need to stop with the inaccurate FUD and opinions and just stick to the facts. Or, if Windows is unstable, then Macs and Linux based machines crash everyday just as easily as well and we are all doomed.







Oh, and if needing updates is a indication of instability, then I guess Macs and Linux based machines are unstable as well since they require updating as well, eh?

Look, what a person uses is their own choice and I respect that. However, I do not respect FUD and misinformation, intentional or not.


----------



## MrPerforations

@ Neokosmitis
yer, that's confusing man,
my cosmos case came the way I explained, had fan in floor pulling air in and rear top fan pushing out air.
I got exteme with the idea, I put a 360 rad with three fan on the top and a 360 rad with three fans on the back all indirectly pulling air out of the case.
its really cold and pretty quiet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Again your right and I am wrong... will you ever learn, w.e.
> 
> You customize windows and Bork it, but yet it is windows fault.... right (sarcasm)


Will i lean what? That you are always right and i am wrong? You want to assume that you are always right and i am always wrong? What kind of right wing comment is that dude? It seems that you always want to be right even at the cost of others. Yet again you come up with this ridiculous theory that you are always wrong in my eyes.. I expected more for someone as smart as you to be honest.

I think you have an very selective memory and reading ability towards me. I never claimed that you are always wrong nor will i. As a matter a fact, i can recall that i gave you several rep for your help in the past so your statement is completely untruthful. If you are right you are if you are wrong you are, as simple as that. I think you take it to personal.

And i am sorry, i am more biased towards someone who actually has an Berkeley degree like my aunt and a friend of mine who has actually an degree in ICT and they both claim the same thing..
Windows is unstable. That was the whole issue here.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Will i lean what? That you are always right and i am wrong? You want to assume that you are always right and i am always wrong? What kind of right wing comment is that dude? It seems that you always want to be right even at the cost of others. Yet again you come up with this ridiculous theory that you are always wrong in my eyes.. I expected more for someone as smart as you to be honest.
> 
> I think you have an very selective memory and reading ability towards me. I never claimed that you are always wrong nor will i. As a matter a fact, i can recall that i gave you several rep for your help in the past so your statement is completely untruthful. If you are right you are if you are wrong you are, as simple as that. I think you take it to personal.
> 
> And i am sorry, i am more biased towards someone who actually has an Berkeley degree like my aunt and a friend of mine who has actually an degree in ICT and they both claim the same thing..
> Windows is unstable. That was the whole issue here.


Having a degree does not make you knowledgeable, it just means you are book smart.







Good luck though, you will need it.







Oh crap, my Windows install is about to cra.......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Having a degree does not make you knowledgeable, it just means you are book smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck though, you will need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap, my Windows install is about to cra.......


Ugh, yet again a right winger...

LOL do you have any idea how stupid that sounds? Do you actually know Berkeley university? It is considered to be one of the best university's in the world.. So yeah, it makes you knowledgeable.

And this friend of mine has an master degree in ICT, that means that he actually has an degree in what we are talking about.. he is also working as an system manager.. So yeah, if he is talking, i am listening because he is right almost 100%.


----------



## Johan45

So back to our regularly scheduled programming. Does any one have any interesting FX overclocking tidbits to add ???

Here's something interesting I foun FlanKer got a hold of the new 845 excavator based CPU and the IPC is amazing. FX visher would need to be around 6.0 to get that score


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So back to our regularly scheduled programming. Does any one have any interesting FX overclocking tidbits to add ???


Well, I know I am not going to buy another FX system. However, that does not stop me from putting a FX 9590 in the newegg cart and doing more newegg window shopping. (I cannot really justify spending the money even though I want too.) I love building computers but, back in the day when I did not have the money, I would love to buy things just because. Now, that I have the money, maturity has caused me to spend less but, I still love my FX 8350 work computer.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So back to our regularly scheduled programming. Does any one have any interesting FX overclocking tidbits to add ???
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I know I am not going to buy another FX system. However, that does not stop me from putting a FX 9590 in the newegg cart and doing more newegg window shopping. (I cannot really justify spending the money even though I want too.) I love building computers but, back in the day when I did not have the money, I would love to buy things just because. Now, that I have the money, maturity has caused me to spend less but, I still love my FX 8350 work computer.
Click to expand...

Ijust went the other way and started buying Intel stuff as well. Not quite as much fun but it was something new


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I know I am not going to buy another FX system. However, that does not stop me from putting a FX 9590 in the newegg cart and doing more newegg window shopping. (I cannot really justify spending the money even though I want too.) I love building computers but, back in the day when I did not have the money, I would love to buy things just because. Now, that I have the money, maturity has caused me to spend less but, I still love my FX 8350 work computer.


in some ways I'm glad that I have to choose wisely what I purchase and weight cost vs performance because it has helped me value my hardware more...if I had money to buy something if it blew up I doubt I would ever limit my overclock or care about my hardware...I still run it pretty hard but not ragged edge breaking point usually...I think not having money and coming into having money makes you as you are much more conservative with things and make better decisions with that money...it kills me to see someone who's never had to do without consistently throw money away instead of diagnosing a problem and solving it...let's just throw parts at it because why not....case and point I installed cabinets for a man that owned a very nice (at the time z06 corvette) he was having engine idling and hesitation when he would hammer down from a ruling start...he bought plugs, coils, replaced chips and ecm, you name it he tried it eventually he paid a guy 20k dollars to build him a motor...great motor...he sold his motor to a friend of mine for around 2k the guy put a 20 dollar iac valve on it and its still running perfectly to this day....lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Having a degree does not make you knowledgeable, it just means you are book smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck though, you will need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap, my Windows install is about to cra.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, yet again a right winger...
> 
> LOL do you have any idea how stupid that sounds? Do you actually know Berkeley university? It is considered to be one of the best university's in the world.. So yeah, it makes you knowledgeable.
> 
> And this friend of mine has an master degree in ICT, that means that he actually has an degree in what we are talking about.. he is also working as an system manager.. So yeah, if he is talking, i am listening because he is right almost 100%.
Click to expand...

Not that it has any bearing on the current discussion particularly.
I know a fair amount of educated idiots but I also know number of people without college degrees that have genius level abilities in the areas they are interested in.
In my opinion... a piece of paper ( by itself) doesn't mean very much - especially the way they can be earned in today's college systems.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not that it has any bearing on the current discussion particularly.
> I know a fair amount of educated idiots but I also know number of people without college degrees that have genius level abilities in the areas they are interested in.
> In my opinion... a piece of paper ( by itself) doesn't mean very much - especially the way they can be earned in today's college systems.


I totally agree with that.

Its not only the degree but also field experience that does it. Like i said, my aunt is graduated from Berkeley university and is an professional editor and has also a degree in psychology. She did this as a profession. She was a teacher and was doing editing work for several company's.

If you graduated from UC Berkeley your authority should not be questioned. You are well educated, especially if you have written books and was a teacher. Whenever she talks, i listen. I learned a lot from her and still do.

That friend of mine actually worked for a company that writes software, so basically he is an software engineer. So again, whenever he is talking i am listening because he has the degree and the field experience.

You are right about the college system, my aunt told me and that is why she decided not to be a teacher anymore. Its the same here. Its all messed up.

She graduated from UC Berkeley before i was born, so college was way different back in those days. She has an sticker on her car from Berkeley and people are actually stopping her and asking if she has studied there and when she answers yes, people ask more because if you have an degree from that particular university, you kinda made it. It was once considered as the number one public university in the world.

So yeah, whenever you meet someone who has an degree from Berkeley university, you should listen because they have had an excellent education.


----------



## mus1mus

lol. orkin, if anyone wants to be a professional on paper, let me know. You can pick any degree you'd want.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ijust went the other way and started buying Intel stuff as well. Not quite as much fun but it was something new


I have the 9590 to be a difficult beast to push beyond what is there already.
What I am wondering is this worth fiddling with ?

READMEhowto...FXv3.x.pdf 16k .pdf file


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ijust went the other way and started buying Intel stuff as well. Not quite as much fun but it was something new
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 9590 to be a difficult beast to push beyond what is there already.
> What I am wondering is this worth fiddling with ?
> 
> READMEhowto...FXv3.x.pdf 16k .pdf file
Click to expand...

I say go for it and let us know if it works did nothing or your computer is now completely SOL lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I totally agree with that.
> 
> Its not only the degree but also field experience that does it. Like i said, my aunt is graduated from Berkeley university and is an professional editor and has also a degree in psychology. She did this as a profession. She was a teacher and was doing editing work for several company's.
> 
> If you graduated from UC Berkeley your authority should not be questioned. You are well educated, especially if you have written books and was a teacher. Whenever she talks, i listen. I learned a lot from her and still do.
> 
> That friend of mine actually worked for a company that writes software, so basically he is an software engineer. So again, whenever he is talking i am listening because he has the degree and the field experience.
> 
> You are right about the college system, my aunt told me and that is why she decided not to be a teacher anymore. Its the same here. Its all messed up.
> 
> She graduated from UC Berkeley before i was born, so college was way different back in those days. She has an sticker on her car from Berkeley and people are actually stopping her and asking if she has studied there and when she answers yes, people ask more because if you have an degree from that particular university, you kinda made it. It was once considered as the number one public university in the world.
> 
> So yeah, whenever you meet someone who has an degree from Berkeley university, you should listen because they have had an excellent education.


I've met a lot of people who have an excellent education but do not know what a grapefruit looks like...having a degree means you've studied the subject and passed the tests...this doesn't automatically make you an expert on the subject...anyone can cram and pass a test it's more about retaining that information and continuing to learn...say you graduated from Berkley and you are a structural engineer....that doesn't mean I trust your opinion on my overclock...that doesn't mean I believe everything you say automatically even on structural engineering type questions anyone who thinks it does is fooling themselves...

ANYONE CAN BE WRONG.... Case and point the first mars rover sent to mars...the man behind the trajectories had not one but 3 separate masters degrees in the area of expertise(im thinking from Stanford university)....do you know what happened to that rover? It smashed info the planet with so much force it buried itself....why? Because the master of everything trajectory was wrong when he relayed the coordinates and trajectory path to the programmer...it was programmed in meters...when the calculations were done in feet...oops...


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ijust went the other way and started buying Intel stuff as well. Not quite as much fun but it was something new
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 9590 to be a difficult beast to push beyond what is there already.
> What I am wondering is this worth fiddling with ?
> 
> READMEhowto...FXv3.x.pdf 16k .pdf file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say go for it and let us know if it works did nothing or your computer is now completely SOL lol
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat, never tried them. I have to wonder if it's similar to the Win7 hot fix though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. orkin, if anyone wants to be a professional on paper, let me know. You can pick any degree you'd want.


Looks like I could get a better deal than the $240,000 I'll be spending on my kid's education - lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like I could get a better deal than the $240,000 I'll be spending on my kid's education - lol


yeah I've seen this before some of those guys are masters at what they do it's really amazing sometimes...anyone who checks though will immediately know it's a forgery but they generally look very authentic


----------



## Undervolter

Guys, i could swear that someone in this thread, had posted a little program that disables telemetry and works in Win7 too. I had downloaded it, but lost it when i accidentally formatted my data HDD. Any ideas? I know there are many, but i liked its GUI and it was simple and without causing problems. I know it's not any of these:

http://www.ghacks.net/2015/08/14/comparison-of-windows-10-privacy-tools/

*EDIT:* Never mind! I just found out i had it backed up in a USB key! It's called "Windows Privacy Tweaker".

I also decided to install another 2 sticks of RAM for a total of 16GB and the UD3P went crazy on me, it was showing 16GB in BIOS, but Windows would only see...4GB. I ended up reinstalling Windows after reseating the RAM, which seemed to work. But i am pretty sure i won't be able to run 1T anymore.


----------



## miklkit

Oh yeah! I still have that one too. It is from the Black Viper isn't it? Good stuff and it makes Win X play nice. I now like it better than win 7. Win 8.1 was bovine excrement.

That sounds like a setting in windows somewhere as I had that until I did some digging and tweaking. Is 1T that important? I always use 2T.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oh yeah! I still have that one too. It is from the Black Viper isn't it? Good stuff and it makes Win X play nice. I now like it better than win 7. Win 8.1 was bovine excrement.
> 
> That sounds like a setting in windows somewhere as I had that until I did some digging and tweaking. Is 1T that important? I always use 2T.


I have a dell venue pro 8 that is currently running 8.1 , to say that it behaves erratically is being polite. Wonder if it qualifies for the free upgrade to 10? I'd see by starting it up and hitting windows update , but the silly wireless on it connects and disconnects about every 3 seconds.....


----------



## AlDyer

Finally built my new PC (specs in sig are old as hell) and got a baseline OC going. Gonna have to tweak it later as I can only do it over the weekends due to military service. Here's my current validation: http://valid.x86.fr/fm9xjr


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oh yeah! I still have that one too. It is from the Black Viper isn't it? Good stuff and it makes Win X play nice. I now like it better than win 7. Win 8.1 was bovine excrement.
> 
> That sounds like a setting in windows somewhere as I had that until I did some digging and tweaking. Is 1T that important? I always use 2T.


I don't know if it's Black Viper's. I learnt about it in the forum. Well, i did perceive an increased snappiness with 1T when i was running 2 sticks and also in Skyrim when i was running the 1GB VRAM 260x, the 1T really helped. But i don't know. I will have to see. Unfortunately, just as i had reinstalled everything, i managed to bork the registry. Either with a registry cleaner or with a registry defragmenter. The funny this is that i have used them for ages... Tomorrow i will have to reinstall all programs again... Sigh... Then i will see if i am stable with 1T or not. Truth be told, maybe it's because it's freshly installed Windows, but i feel the system snappier with 16GB. But maybe it's just placebo.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Guys, i could swear that someone in this thread, had posted a little program that disables telemetry and works in Win7 too. I had downloaded it, but lost it when i accidentally formatted my data HDD. Any ideas? I know there are many, but i liked its GUI and it was simple and without causing problems. I know it's not any of these:
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2015/08/14/comparison-of-windows-10-privacy-tools/
> 
> *EDIT:* Never mind! I just found out i had it backed up in a USB key! It's called "Windows Privacy Tweaker".
> 
> I also decided to install another 2 sticks of RAM for a total of 16GB and the UD3P went crazy on me, it was showing 16GB in BIOS, but Windows would only see...4GB. I ended up reinstalling Windows after reseating the RAM, which seemed to work. But i am pretty sure i won't be able to run 1T anymore.


Anti-Beacon works well also in my limited use

And In other news.... Anyone Stoked for AM4 being release potentially this month? I don't care to purchase but i wanna see what board partners are up too for the first round of boards and then to wait and see what Giga and ROG/TUF do on the top end.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oh yeah! I still have that one too. It is from the Black Viper isn't it? Good stuff and it makes Win X play nice. I now like it better than win 7. Win 8.1 was bovine excrement.
> 
> That sounds like a setting in windows somewhere as I had that until I did some digging and tweaking. Is 1T that important? I always use 2T.


o.0 8.1 wasn't that bad... 8.0 prolly was that bad but 8.1 after they got the initial snafu of the update fixed, was not that bad.

It was just super slow to get support for anything but gaming and content creation. The enterprise space i worked in for awhile did not deal well with 8.0/8.1, compatibility issues with old programs etc.

I really should eventually give Win 10 another try as its received at-least 6 months of updates since I last used it IIRC.

Too many things bugged and infuriated me, i've been super content since I went back to 8.1, ya it needs some tweaking to get the most seamless experience, I'd like a little more control than 8.1 gives but the overall performance 8.1 gives to my use case is not worth losing for the level of power user control you used to have in windows 7.

Win10 to me is the opposite direction. I've got less control, and i've got issues with the general appearance(especially the new contrast style menus. i can't bloody see a thing in em)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Oh yeah! I still have that one too. It is from the Black Viper isn't it? Good stuff and it makes Win X play nice. I now like it better than win 7. Win 8.1 was bovine excrement.
> 
> That sounds like a setting in windows somewhere as I had that until I did some digging and tweaking. Is 1T that important? I always use 2T.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dell venue pro 8 that is currently running 8.1 , to say that it behaves erratically is being polite. Wonder if it qualifies for the free upgrade to 10? I'd see by starting it up and hitting windows update , but the silly wireless on it connects and disconnects about every 3 seconds.....
Click to expand...

Most of my experience with 8.1 comes from desktop, the little bit I experience on a laptop I hated. I am bias tho, I think laptops are fairly silly. only reason i ever used one was for work.

but those W/l issue i can definitely relate too.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Guys, i could swear that someone in this thread, had posted a little program that disables telemetry and works in Win7 too. I had downloaded it, but lost it when i accidentally formatted my data HDD. Any ideas? I know there are many, but i liked its GUI and it was simple and without causing problems. I know it's not any of these:
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2015/08/14/comparison-of-windows-10-privacy-tools/
> 
> *EDIT:* Never mind! I just found out i had it backed up in a USB key! It's called "Windows Privacy Tweaker".
> 
> I also decided to install another 2 sticks of RAM for a total of 16GB and the UD3P went crazy on me, it was showing 16GB in BIOS, but Windows would only see...4GB. I ended up reinstalling Windows after reseating the RAM, which seemed to work. But i am pretty sure i won't be able to run 1T anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Beacon works well also in my limited use
> 
> And In other news.... Anyone Stoked for AM4 being release potentially this month? I don't care to purchase but i wanna see what board partners are up too for the first round of boards and then to wait and see what Giga and ROG/TUF do on the top end.
Click to expand...

I will the same, unfortunately with a baby and the fact I just took off 3 weeks unpaid I am saving monies won't buy at first, let others break in the issues, I won't buy giga till the bios are for sure fixed


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Guys, i could swear that someone in this thread, had posted a little program that disables telemetry and works in Win7 too. I had downloaded it, but lost it when i accidentally formatted my data HDD. Any ideas? I know there are many, but i liked its GUI and it was simple and without causing problems. I know it's not any of these:
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2015/08/14/comparison-of-windows-10-privacy-tools/
> 
> *EDIT:* Never mind! I just found out i had it backed up in a USB key! It's called "Windows Privacy Tweaker".
> 
> I also decided to install another 2 sticks of RAM for a total of 16GB and the UD3P went crazy on me, it was showing 16GB in BIOS, but Windows would only see...4GB. I ended up reinstalling Windows after reseating the RAM, which seemed to work. But i am pretty sure i won't be able to run 1T anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Beacon works well also in my limited use
> 
> And In other news.... Anyone Stoked for AM4 being release potentially this month? I don't care to purchase but i wanna see what board partners are up too for the first round of boards and then to wait and see what Giga and ROG/TUF do on the top end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will the same, unfortunately with a baby and the fact I just took off 3 weeks unpaid I am saving monies won't buy at first, let others break in the issues, I won't buy giga till the bios are for sure fixed
Click to expand...

Only reason I've included giga was really due to their 2011-3 overclocking board, for awhile and it still might be the top board for overclocking on that platform.


----------



## Mega Man

my other big concern is with the die shrink they will be fragile like intel :/


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Anti-Beacon works well also in my limited use
> 
> And In other news.... Anyone Stoked for AM4 being release potentially this month? I don't care to purchase but i wanna see what board partners are up too for the first round of boards and then to wait and see what Giga and ROG/TUF do on the top end.


Yes, thanks, i saw anti-beacon in the various lists, but with such software you never know and i have tested the other one before and brings no ill effects. AM4 this month??? I didn't read anything about that. I don't care to buy either, my 8320 is less than 2 years old and i am perfectly happy with FX as long as i stay with x264. If i upgrade, it will be when Zen+ goes EOL. By then it will be mature and one will get the best chips, which will be more suitable for x265 i presume... If the AM4 boards are out, i guess it means that Zen is coming earlier than expected too?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I won't buy giga till the bios are for sure fixed










A wise decision!

P.S.: I swear my desktop snappiness is improved, but i can't prove whether it is from the extra RAM or from the fact that i returned to my old habbit of setting fixed size page file, instead of letting Windows manage it.


----------



## Mega Man

summers almost here, 60 hour weeks ( or longer ) with my new company i *shouldnt* see any more 80s, but either way should make quick work of the new platform !


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> summers almost here, 60 hour weeks ( or longer ) with my new company i *shouldnt* see any more 80s, but either way should make quick work of the new platform !


Frankly, i am almost glad that i am exhausted from chasing computers. I mean, today, i was almost to the point to install the Biostar motherboard instead of the Gigabyte, once i saw that 12GB were missing in Windows. I opened the case, i looked at the screws, the cables and thought "oh no, i can't do it" and put the Biostar back to its box. It's almost a bliss.







I don't know where you people find the motivation to continuously fiddle with your computers, watercool them, etc.

By the way, a new low for AMD's drivers. I made the mistake to install the USB driver and i couldn't install my 3 month old laser printer... And the damn things don't have an uninstaller either.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my other big concern is with the die shrink they will be fragile like intel :/


TBH I don't know how much smaller the Die will actually be, yes the Transistors are less than half the size, they are also trying to fit more than twice the stuff on the Die (more cores and igpu + hbm)

I'm genuinely interested to see how they approach this. My 8370 isn't that old but i need more threads.. from the looks of SR/EX I'm not concerned about single threaded loads really. as EX has gotten to the point where i'm content with it on 28nm

I'd love overclock ability like we see in Vish, but i'm coming around to the reality thats a NM game.. and that game so far hasn't been able to be fit into anything smaller than 32nm process (sandy and Vish respectively)

I'm am eager for this stuff due to my work needs expanding and overclocking might have to take a backroad until maturation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Anti-Beacon works well also in my limited use
> 
> And In other news.... Anyone Stoked for AM4 being release potentially this month? I don't care to purchase but i wanna see what board partners are up too for the first round of boards and then to wait and see what Giga and ROG/TUF do on the top end.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks, i saw anti-beacon in the various lists, but with such software you never know and i have tested the other one before and brings no ill effects. AM4 this month??? I didn't read anything about that. I don't care to buy either, my 8320 is less than 2 years old and i am perfectly happy with FX as long as i stay with x264. If i upgrade, it will be when Zen+ goes EOL. By then it will be mature and one will get the best chips, which will be more suitable for x265 i presume... If the AM4 boards are out, i guess it means that Zen is coming earlier than expected too?
Click to expand...

EX based APUs are scheduled for release in H1 2016, and rumours have been floating around of a march Platform launch for AM4. Zen is still afaik scheduled for h2 2016


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> TBH I don't know how much smaller the Die will actually be, yes the Transistors are less than half the size, they are also trying to fit more than twice the stuff on the Die (more cores and igpu + hbm)
> 
> I'm genuinely interested to see how they approach this. My 8370 isn't that old but i need more threads.. from the looks of SR/EX I'm not concerned about single threaded loads really. as EX has gotten to the point where i'm content with it on 28nm
> 
> I'd love overclock ability like we see in Vish, but i'm coming around to the reality thats a NM game.. and that game so far hasn't been able to be fit into anything smaller than 32nm process (sandy and Vish respectively)
> 
> I'm am eager for this stuff due to my work needs expanding and overclocking might have to take a backroad until maturation.
> EX based APUs are scheduled for release in H1 2016, and rumours have been floating around of a march Platform launch for AM4. Zen is still afaik scheduled for h2 2016


Well, it is March, where is my AM4 platform?!







If that rumor is even remotely true, it is a very closely held rumor then.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, it is March, where is my AM4 platform?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that rumor is even remotely true, it is a very closely held rumor then.


It doesn't matter until Summit Ridge is out.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> TBH I don't know how much smaller the Die will actually be, yes the Transistors are less than half the size, they are also trying to fit more than twice the stuff on the Die (more cores and igpu + hbm)
> 
> I'm genuinely interested to see how they approach this. My 8370 isn't that old but i need more threads.. from the looks of SR/EX I'm not concerned about single threaded loads really. as EX has gotten to the point where i'm content with it on 28nm
> 
> I'd love overclock ability like we see in Vish, but i'm coming around to the reality thats a NM game.. and that game so far hasn't been able to be fit into anything smaller than 32nm process (sandy and Vish respectively)
> 
> I'm am eager for this stuff due to my work needs expanding and overclocking might have to take a backroad until maturation.
> EX based APUs are scheduled for release in H1 2016, and rumours have been floating around of a march Platform launch for AM4. Zen is still afaik scheduled for h2 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is March, where is my AM4 platform?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that rumor is even remotely true, it is a very closely held rumor then.
Click to expand...

you realize march has more than one day in it.. right?

http://wccftech.com/amd-am4-cpu-apu-motherboard/

http://hexus.net/tech/news/mainboard/88688-amd-will-launch-am4-platform-march-2016-says-industry-source/

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amds-am4-platform-may-launch-soon-march-2016/

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/matthew-wilson/amd-am4-motherboards-rumoured-to-launch-as-early-as-march-2016/

closely held? really your google foo is weak.


----------



## Benjiw

I'm excited to upgrade Chernobyl to Zen, if I get a job soonish I'll be an early adopter with an asus board for sure. I wonder if they will be soldered or not, I'd love to run bare die kits on one.


----------



## neokosmitis

guyz is this SUPER FLOWER GOLDEN GREEN HX SERIES 750W (SF-750P14XE) good psu considering my pc specs? i wanna good psu with quality on gaming..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm am eager for this stuff due to my work needs expanding and overclocking might have to take a backroad until maturation.
> EX based APUs are scheduled for release in H1 2016, and rumours have been floating around of a march Platform launch for AM4. Zen is still afaik scheduled for h2 2016


Thanks, i didn't know about that. I hope Zen comes fast, so that AMD manages to sell a bit and so that we can be saved from the hordes of Intel fans that roam the AMD subforum popping up every 5 seconds, talking trash about FX and suggesting to people who want AMD to pass to Intel.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> guyz is this SUPER FLOWER GOLDEN GREEN HX SERIES 750W (SF-750P14XE) good psu considering my pc specs? i wanna good psu with quality on gaming..


yes a Golden Green is a good PSU and the 750w unit should be powerful enough for your needs as they are currently.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. orkin, if anyone wants to be a professional on paper, let me know. You can pick any degree you'd want.


So this is what you have been up too. I don't think you really need 5Ghz to photoshop all of those different documents mus lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So this is what you have been up too. I don't think you really need 5Ghz to photoshop all of those different documents mus lol.












You need 6GHz at peak times.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need 6GHz at peak times.


you mean like when doctoring say a u.s. Presidential birth certificate? Lol


----------



## mus1mus

Why would a US Presidential candidate need a birth certificate?









If you meant about our local election then, yeah.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why would a US Presidential candidate need a birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you meant about our local election then, yeah.


that is a fine question mus why would he....lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that is a fine question mus why would he....lol


Because










This is how flawed the justice system is.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how flawed the justice system is.


no I meant our president....but it's nice to see we aren't the only ones being lied to....or not







there's no perfect system anyway they all involve people


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> no I meant our president....but it's nice to see we aren't the only ones being lied to....or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no perfect system anyway they all involve people


Obummer!

Yep. Loopholes and Law manipulation. Justice System creeping so slow.


----------



## Benjiw

Is 1510PGS a good bin for the 9590?


----------



## Mega Man

Oc it and find out


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Oc it and find out


I was just wondering if you guys knew of that bin as being good or poor, would be nice to ask before buying it to then say in here it was a poor overclocker for someone to say, Oh yeah benji that bin is terribly bad, you should of asked first.


----------



## mus1mus

If you are near, I can still pick some 1432s round here.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yes a Golden Green is a good PSU and the 750w unit should be powerful enough for your needs as they are currently.


ok dude ty a lot


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yes it did. I am not the only one this has happened to. Also this is not the girlfriends fault. its not her main computer, she doesn't do the updates. updates were set to recommended only.
> 
> so please explain how Windows 10 which shows up in the optional updated in windows 7, installed its self with no one doing the updates, the laptop was not compromised, no viruses of any kind.
> 
> Answer is MS pushed the update without consent.
> 3rd party = anything that doesn't come with windows or from MS
> 
> you used graphics drivers from your GPU provider... 3rd party.. if you use a browser that is not Ms's than you are using a 3rd party browser.


Windows 10 unstable? You are having trouble with both 3rd party drivers and apps? You are really in the minority here. I prefer Linux Mint and OS X but I admit Windows 10 is a fine OS in pretty much every metric.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Windows 10 unstable? You are having trouble with both 3rd party drivers and apps? You are really in the minority here. I prefer Linux Mint and OS X but I admit Windows 10 is a fine *OS in pretty much every metric*.


Especially


----------



## greg1313

guys can i ask something? for 4.6/7 Ghz (only with multipl) for stability i must raise up nb voltage? cause my system isnt stable even with 1.500 vcore (soryy for my english) (fx8320)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> guys can i ask something? for 4.6/7 Ghz (only with multipl) for stability i must raise up nb voltage? cause my system isnt stable even with 1.500 vcore (soryy for my english) (fx8320)


hi can you post your rig please then we will be able to help you


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hi can you post your rig please then we will be able to help you


fx 8320

gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
psu corsair cx750m
ram : kingston hyperx 8gb 1866




at 4.6ghz i can run occt with ok temperature 53-58
but when im on facebook or youtube (basic use) i get random blue screen(not always) even with more vcore 1.500
for that i asked if i need nb voltage

all green power is disable and hpc on


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> fx 8320
> 
> gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
> psu corsair cx750m
> ram : kingston hyperx 8gb 1866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 4.6ghz i can run occt with ok temperature 53-58
> but when im on facebook or youtube (basic use) i get random blue screen(not always) even with more vcore 1.500
> for that i asked if i need nb voltage
> 
> all green power is disable and hpc on


Hi, i have the same BIOS as you.

First of all, you don't need extreme Vcore load line calibration, set it to medium or normal.

Set your CPU/NB volts to 1.2 and leave the NB core at auto because you are not overclocking the NB. Set CPU voltage to 1.450 and go from there, if its not stable just upper the voltage until you are stable.

Than go to advanced CPU core features and turn off all the power saving features like, C6, Cool & quiet etc. Basically you can disable everything. I also disable HPC because its not being used in Windows 10 anymore but that is up to you.

If i were you i would get this program in order to monitor your system: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

As for stress testing, we normally use IBT AVX but OCCT, AIDA64, Prime95 are all good programs. Run IBT AVX at very high setting for 10 or 20 runs and you should be good to go. You can use the other programs as well, i personally like IBT AVX the most because its an easy way of determine if your system is stable.

Good luck


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hi can you post your rig please then we will be able to help you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi, i have the same BIOS as you.
> 
> First of all, you don't need extreme Vcore load line calibration, set it to medium or normal.
> 
> Set your CPU/NB volts to 1.2 and leave the NB core at auto because you are not overclocking the NB. Set CPU voltage to 1.450 and go from there, if its not stable just upper the voltage until you are stable.
> 
> Than go to advanced CPU core features and turn off all the power saving features like, C6, Cool & quiet etc. Basically you can disable everything. I also disable HPC because its not being used in Windows 10 anymore but that is up to you.
> 
> If i were you i would get this program in order to monitor your system: http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> As for stress testing, we normally use IBT AVX but OCCT, AIDA64, Prime95 are all good programs. Run IBT AVX at very high setting for 10 or 20 runs and you should be good to go. You can use the other programs as well, i personally like IBT AVX the most because its an easy way of determine if your system is stable.
> 
> Good luck


Set your CPU/NB volts to 1.2> you mean nb voltage?1.200v?
nb core is nb frequency?



its ok that?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> Set your CPU/NB volts to 1.2> you mean nb voltage?1.200v?
> nb core is nb frequency?
> 
> 
> 
> its ok that?


Sorry you are correct, just set your NB volts to 1.2


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry you are correct, just set your NB volts to 1.2



nb core > cpu modules may be damage ..... (are y sure that nb core is nb frequency and nb voltage is cpu/nb?

and one more question



why MHz is droping to 4533 and its not stable at 4620?its normal?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry you are correct, just set your NB volts to 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> nb core > cpu modules may be damage ..... (are y sure that nb core is nb frequency and nb voltage is cpu/nb?
> 
> and one more question
> 
> *why MHz is droping to 4533 and its not stable at 4620?its normal?*
Click to expand...

For many 990 motherboards it is, however there are boards that won't fluctuate at all ( GD 80 )


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> 
> nb core > cpu modules may be damage ..... (are y sure that nb core is nb frequency and nb voltage is cpu/nb?
> 
> and one more question
> 
> 
> 
> why MHz is droping to 4533 and its not stable at 4620?its normal?


Is it dropping to the lower frequency under load? It looks like you're using hwmonitor. HWiNFO64 is generally recommended in this forum and it gives a lot more information than hwmonitor. I like to hit the clock icon at the bottom of HWiNFO64 to reset right after I begin a stress test so that the data monitored is about the stress test and not about your idle state. With all of the energy efficiency settings deactivated your clocks should be pretty stable especially under load. I'm not sure if a 30mhz change is a sign of a problem or not.

I agree with Hurricane that the "medium" VLLC setting is best.

Just behind Vcore, "NB core" and "Dram voltage" are likely your two most important voltage settings. I believe, NB core is the voltage for the integrated memory controller (IMC) on your CPU. Thus, raising that voltage will increase CPU heat and CPU memory cache stability.

General voltage limits I've seen for these voltages are:
VC - 1.55
NB - 1.4
Dram - 1.65-1.7 (depends on ram kit)

Watch your temps, preferably in HWiNFO64 as you turn up those voltages.


----------



## bigdayve

Here is my source on the "medium" vllc being the best:

"As you can see, there is massive Vdroop under load and the MEDIUM LLC has the tightest range and is recommended when droops are preventing your stability."

Granted this is based on one article reviewing the mobo. There is a lot more expertise to be found in this forum









http://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-rev-4-0-motherboard-review/4/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> 
> nb core > cpu modules may be damage ..... (are y sure that nb core is nb frequency and nb voltage is cpu/nb?
> 
> and one more question
> 
> 
> 
> why MHz is droping to 4533 and its not stable at 4620?its normal?


Yes i am sure and your CPU modules are not damaged, is set 1.250v on my NB volts.

The fluctuation in speeds is normal yes. At first i was concerned about this too but its completely normal and it depends on the board and setup.

I always disable HPC because i think that makes is even worse. This is what i get:



Do you see that i got a reading of 5.8 GHz on core 0









It seems impossible to get an accurate system reading from a program, i personally don't like this but there is nothing we can do about it unfortunately..


----------



## miklkit

Holy guacamole!! I have never seen that even on unstable runs.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i am sure and your CPU modules are not damaged, is set 1.250v on my NB volts.
> 
> The fluctuation in speeds is normal yes. At first i was concerned about this too but its completely normal and it depends on the board and setup.
> 
> I always disable HPC because i think that makes is even worse. This is what i get:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see that i got a reading of 5.8 GHz on core 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems impossible to get an accurate system reading from a program, i personally don't like this but there is nothing we can do about it unfortunately..




1.476vcore and 1500 under load with occt i had error detected again...more vcore?
i think i need llc extreme here
also one told me that with raise up nb core help him to make system stable really dont know what to do :/

also in under load mhz drop it again from 4620 to 4591


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Holy guacamole!! I have never seen that even on unstable runs.


I see it all the time with HWINFO64 no matter what overclock. Its a quirk of the software i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Holy guacamole!! I have never seen that even on unstable runs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.476vcore and 1500 under load with occt i had error detected again...more vcore?
> i think i need llc extreme here
> also one told me that with raise up nb core help him to make system stable really dont know what to do :/
> 
> also in under load mhz drop it again from 4620 to 4591


No need for extreem LLC because its not an extreme overclock. Try IBT AVX, you can download it from the first page of this thread.

Do you have fans actively cooling the VRM's? They can get pretty toasty especially with that kind of vcore and can cause stability issues. Try adding more volts to the CPU PLL voltage, it can help with stability, i have mine set to 2.695v.

You can add more volts to the NB core but make sure you are cooling them otherwise you will fry them a pretty short order. I doubt that will do anything since you don't overclock the cpu/nb.

As long as your temps are fine, that means under 70c depending on the chip, you can add more volts. I personally stay under 62c for long periods of time because when i am working in Adobe and i have to render or export large files, i do not want it to overheat.

We already told you that fluctuations are normal, look at my graph.. and download HWINFO64 so you can monitor the rest of your system and you can provide more information on whats going on with your system..


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see it all the time with HWINFO64 no matter what overclock. Its a quirk of the software i guess.
> 
> No need for extreem LLC because its not an extreme overclock. Try IBT AVX, you can download it from the first page of this thread.
> 
> Do you have fans actively cooling the VRM's? They can get pretty toasty especially with that kind of vcore and can cause stability issues. Try adding more volts to the CPU PLL voltage, it can help with stability, i have mine set to 2.695v.
> 
> You can add more volts to the NB core but make sure you are cooling them otherwise you will fry them a pretty short order. I doubt that will do anything since you don't overclock the cpu/nb.
> 
> As long as your temps are fine, that means under 70c depending on the chip, you can add more volts. I personally stay under 62c for long periods of time because when i am working in Adobe and i have to render or export large files, i do not want it to overheat.
> 
> We already told you that fluctuations are normal, look at my graph.. and download HWINFO64 so you can monitor the rest of your system and you can provide more information on whats going on with your system..


I set cpu pll to 2.695 but again same then I raise up more vcore to 1.500 test with occt was 2 min (before error) before was 1min until error tomorrow I will try again with other programs too and I will report y back.btw 1.500v for only 4.6ghz is bad


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Holy guacamole!! I have never seen that even on unstable runs.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it all the time with HWINFO64 no matter what overclock. Its a quirk of the software i guess.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Holy guacamole!! I have never seen that even on unstable runs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.476vcore and 1500 under load with occt i had error detected again...more vcore?
> i think i need llc extreme here
> also one told me that with raise up nb core help him to make system stable really dont know what to do :/
> 
> also in under load mhz drop it again from 4620 to 4591
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need for extreem LLC because its not an extreme overclock. Try IBT AVX, you can download it from the first page of this thread.
> 
> Do you have fans actively cooling the VRM's? They can get pretty toasty especially with that kind of vcore and can cause stability issues. Try adding more volts to the CPU PLL voltage, it can help with stability, i have mine set to 2.695v.
> 
> You can add more volts to the NB core but make sure you are cooling them otherwise you will fry them a pretty short order. I doubt that will do anything since you don't overclock the cpu/nb.
> 
> As long as your temps are fine, that means under 70c depending on the chip, you can add more volts. I personally stay under 62c for long periods of time because when i am working in Adobe and i have to render or export large files, i do not want it to overheat.
> 
> We already told you that fluctuations are normal, look at my graph.. and download HWINFO64 so you can monitor the rest of your system and you can provide more information on whats going on with your system..
Click to expand...

It's not the software.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's not the software.


Hmm okay, what is causing this than? You make me curious.. Is it because there is no sensor and it has to calculate it just like temps?


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's not the software.


it makes me curious too...cauze also in my mobo i have the same fluctuate,an also i have seen cpu's drop 1000mhz max...on my cpu









but this probably its from my psu which will be changed


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> it makes me curious too...cauze also in my mobo i have the same fluctuate,an also i have seen cpu's drop 1000mhz max...on my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this probably its from my psu which will be changed


What mobo?


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> What mobo?


it is on my signature
greg from? Gr?


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> it is on my signature
> greg from? Gr?


Oh ok didn't see it.yes gr


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> Oh ok didn't see it.yes gr


μπαμ καναμε και οι 2 απο μακρια..αυτο με τν αποκλιση των 30mhz/ειναι φυσιολογικο ακομα κ τα 100mhz που ισως δεις..εγω σε prime 7ωρες ειχα 30-50mhz mhz αυξομειωση και στα παιχνιδια παρατηρησα μεχρι και 1000mhz σπανια βεβαια...αλλα ακομα κ σε ελαφρυ game οπως το lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's not the software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm okay, what is causing this than? You make me curious.. Is it because there is no sensor and it has to calculate it just like temps?
Click to expand...

The hardware that sets the clockspeed is better on some motherboards than others.

15mhz+ isn't uncommon, more than 60mhz is pretty bad , more than that and its probably something else that is going on.


----------



## greg1313

i notice that i cant set stable volts.

example: i set vcore 1.485 and i have got 1.450vcore (i tried llc normal and stantard too)
same thing with ram voltage i set 1.500 and i got 1488.. for 1.500v need to set ram voltage to 1.525

its normal??


----------



## mus1mus

For the board,yes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The hardware that sets the clockspeed is better on some motherboards than others.
> 
> 15mhz+ isn't uncommon, more than 60mhz is pretty bad , more than that and its probably something else that is going on.


Aha, i get pretty big drops as you could see in the screenshot. I noticed this before with an other version of HWINFO64 but when i updated it no longer happened. What could be the cause according to you?

I personally think its an read issue with the software itself because i had the same issue with my Sabertooth board sometimes.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Wow, so I run GTA V on my wife's rig for the first time last night....

I am so impressed with the bus clocking and voltage regulation on this MSI Gaming board, but the friggin RAM support is TERRIBLE!!!!

Still running 8GB single channel for lack of dual channel support.... though the 1065T did 4GHz/2800~ NB with no effort at all. 1.45v core, and 1.3v CPU-NB









My 1090T couldn't touch this little joker, it needed 1.55 for 4GHz









GTA V, even with a 7870 (@ 1200/1500) is saturating all 6 cores to almost 89% across the board. What a well ported game!!!

Very high settings on 1080P and it's averaging around 55FPS..... not shabby for a 4 or 5 year old little GPU, and a 6 year CPU


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> i notice that i cant set stable volts.
> 
> example: i set vcore 1.485 and i have got 1.450vcore (i tried llc normal and stantard too)
> same thing with ram voltage i set 1.500 and i got 1488.. for 1.500v need to set ram voltage to 1.525
> 
> its normal??


some boards are way worse than others my killer motherboard has .14 vdroop from the setting in the bios to full load voltage...but it doesn't have llc


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Wow, so I run GTA V on my wife's rig for the first time last night....
> 
> I am so impressed with the bus clocking and voltage regulation on this MSI Gaming board, but the friggin RAM support is TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> Still running 8GB single channel for lack of dual channel support.... though the 1065T did 4GHz/2800~ NB with no effort at all. 1.45v core, and 1.3v CPU-NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1090T couldn't touch this little joker, it needed 1.55 for 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V, even with a 7870 (@ 1200/1500) is saturating all 6 cores to almost 89% across the board. What a well ported game!!!
> 
> Very high settings on 1080P and it's averaging around 55FPS..... not shabby for a 4 or 5 year old little GPU, and a 6 year CPU


that's because they didn't actually port it...it was developed along side the console versions


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Wow, so I run GTA V on my wife's rig for the first time last night....
> 
> I am so impressed with the bus clocking and voltage regulation on this MSI Gaming board, but the friggin RAM support is TERRIBLE!!!!
> 
> Still running 8GB single channel for lack of dual channel support.... though the 1065T did 4GHz/2800~ NB with no effort at all. 1.45v core, and 1.3v CPU-NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1090T couldn't touch this little joker, it needed 1.55 for 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V, even with a 7870 (@ 1200/1500) is saturating all 6 cores to almost 89% across the board. What a well ported game!!!
> 
> Very high settings on 1080P and it's averaging around 55FPS..... not shabby for a 4 or 5 year old little GPU, and a 6 year CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's because they didn't actually port it...it was developed along side the console versions
Click to expand...

The way it should always be done


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Damn right, and I don't care if it takes another 6 months to do it. That game is the perfect example of what CAN be done with PC gaming.....

This is what happens when someone like Rockstar steps up, and doesn't do all this backdoor, last minute, short cut crap that Ubisoft and others tend to do when pushing a PC game out for the same launch as the console version.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Damn right, and I don't care if it takes another 6 months to do it. That game is the perfect example of what CAN be done with PC gaming.....
> 
> This is what happens when someone like Rockstar steps up, amd doesn't do all this backdoor, last minute, short cut crap that Ubisoft and others tend to do when pushing a PC game out for the same launch as the console version.


Or Ubisofts launch being delayed 6 months to make sure the console game works.. and completely neglects the PC (WatchDogs) So glad I got it on console.. loved the game.. although felt it short....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'd be curious to see what the FX-6300 with say a 4.6+ overclock looks like playing GTA V as apposed to the x6..... I gotta be honest. This little x6 really is surprising for it's age. Her firestrike physics score is over 8700 points, and that is with single channel memory!! My 9590 at 5GHz gets around 9650.... that's a good showing for the ol' thuban!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Damn right, and I don't care if it takes another 6 months to do it. That game is the perfect example of what CAN be done with PC gaming.....
> 
> This is what happens when someone like Rockstar steps up, and doesn't do all this backdoor, last minute, short cut crap that Ubisoft and others tend to do when pushing a PC game out for the same launch as the console version.


Guess they didn't want another GTA IV shamozle.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guess they didn't want another GTA IV shamozle.


Yeah, at the time my brother had San An on his PC, and with stout hardware (again for the time period - i7 3820 and GTX 770 @ 1400MHz+) that game ran like crap..... went to a 7970 at that time and it didn't do much better.....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Guess they didn't want another GTA IV shamozle.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, at the time my brother had San An on his PC, and with stout hardware (again for the time period - i7 3820 and GTX 770 @ 1400MHz+) that game ran like crap..... went to a 7970 at that time and it didn't do much better.....
Click to expand...

I played it on PC and it was terrible. Especially driving. I muddled through cause the game was super fun but there were days I wanted to trash the whole thing.
This one GTA V works great and you're right it even optimizes the CPU well. Rockstar has redeemed themselves.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I played it on PC and it was terrible. Especially driving. I muddled through cause the game was super fun but there were days I wanted to trash the whole thing.
> This one GTA V works great and you're right it even optimizes the CPU well. Rockstar has redeemed themselves.


No doubt. I'm sitting there looking at the CPU usage on the x6, and then on the 9590, and I'm thinking... wow, they really did a good job of making this game scaleable on any hardware configuration.... whether you are running an older quad core with a 6800 series GPU, or a newer 8 core Intel with a 980ti, you will see upward scaling across the board for the GPU and the CPU both. Every game should be that way.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I played it on PC and it was terrible. Especially driving. I muddled through cause the game was super fun but there were days I wanted to trash the whole thing.
> This one GTA V works great and you're right it even optimizes the CPU well. Rockstar has redeemed themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt. I'm sitting there looking at the CPU usage on the x6, and then on the 9590, and I'm thinking... wow, they really did a good job of making this game scaleable on any hardware configuration.... whether you are running an older quad core with a 6800 series GPU, or a newer 8 core Intel with a 980ti, you will see upward scaling across the board for the GPU and the CPU both. Every game should be that way.
Click to expand...

4 vs 8 cores on the 5 segments of the GTA V benchmark


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4 vs 8 cores on the 5 segments of the GTA V benchmark


Great graph! I see it mainly affects avg and max FPS, more so than min though.


----------



## Alastair

Guys I would like your advice on something. I am looking to try squeeze a little more cooling out of my machine. While these EX rads have been great, I think that with the new fury's I am in need of better rads. Since I dont have much space left in my case. All I have is the 140mm mount in the back that I dont want to actually use because I would have to remove my VRM fan. So I decided to get thicker rads, however I do not want to go 60mm thick. I am not a fan of fat rads. So I thought I would get medium thickness rads. The 40mm-45mm category. I have found what would seem to be the most likely candidates. I am looking at replace my XSPC EX rads with either an EKWB Coolstream PE360 at 38mm thick and a Coolstream CE280 at 45mm thick. Or I would go for Alphacool Nexxos XT45's in 280mm and 360mm.

Do you guys think I can see an improvement vs my EX rads?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I would like your advice on something. I am looking to try squeeze a little more cooling out of my machine. While these EX rads have been great, I think that with the new fury's I am in need of better rads. Since I dont have much space left in my case. All I have is the 140mm mount in the back that I dont want to actually use because I would have to remove my VRM fan. So I decided to get thicker rads, however I do not want to go 60mm thick. I am not a fan of fat rads. So I thought I would get medium thickness rads. The 40mm-45mm category. I have found what would seem to be the most likely candidates. I am looking at replace my XSPC EX rads with either an EKWB Coolstream PE360 at 38mm thick and a Coolstream CE280 at 45mm thick. Or I would go for Alphacool Nexxos XT45's in 280mm and 360mm.
> 
> Do you guys think I can see an improvement vs my EX rads?


External 1080mm radiator.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I would like your advice on something. I am looking to try squeeze a little more cooling out of my machine. While these EX rads have been great, I think that with the new fury's I am in need of better rads. Since I dont have much space left in my case. All I have is the 140mm mount in the back that I dont want to actually use because I would have to remove my VRM fan. So I decided to get thicker rads, however I do not want to go 60mm thick. I am not a fan of fat rads. So I thought I would get medium thickness rads. The 40mm-45mm category. I have found what would seem to be the most likely candidates. I am looking at replace my XSPC EX rads with either an EKWB Coolstream PE360 at 38mm thick and a Coolstream CE280 at 45mm thick. Or I would go for Alphacool Nexxos XT45's in 280mm and 360mm.
> 
> Do you guys think I can see an improvement vs my EX rads?
> 
> 
> 
> External 1080mm radiator.
Click to expand...

no


----------



## mus1mus

If your fans have enough grunt, look at Black Ice/HWLabs GT Xtremes or GTX Nemesis. Comes in at 55mm.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If your fans have enough grunt, look at Black Ice/HWLabs GT Xtremes or GTX Nemesis. Comes in at 55mm.


The question is can I get them. I know EKWB ship direct to SA. I dunno about all the other brands.

I was seriously considering the HardwareLabs Alpha Extreme 3 for the 360mm contender. It looked really good on the Xtreme Rigs Radiator roundup of 2015.


----------



## MrPerforations

go external with the rads?, take heat outside of the case?
my case is the silent foam inside job, I should think it would melt if I mounted inside , plus air flow inside would really slow too.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The question is can I get them. I know EKWB ship direct to SA. I dunno about all the other brands.
> 
> I was seriously considering the HardwareLabs Alpha Extreme 3 for the 360mm contender. It looked really good on the Xtreme Rigs Radiator roundup of 2015.


I have the Xtreme III on the FX. It puts out warmer air than the XT45. Same fans and speeds. Push-Pull. The XT45 is a 480.


----------



## Benjiw

5 more weeks of waiting then I can get fittings, fans etc to fit my 1080mm phobya!







Heat should never be an issue again lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> go external with the rads?, take heat outside of the case?
> my case is the silent foam inside job, I should think it would melt if I mounted inside , plus air flow inside would really slow too.


My machine goes to LAN's. That's why I said no the first time a large external rad was suggested. Once again however! Availability is still an issue. When locally all I have access to is XSPC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The question is can I get them. I know EKWB ship direct to SA. I dunno about all the other brands.
> 
> I was seriously considering the HardwareLabs Alpha Extreme 3 for the 360mm contender. It looked really good on the Xtreme Rigs Radiator roundup of 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Xtreme III on the FX. It puts out warmer air than the XT45. Same fans and speeds. Push-Pull. The XT45 is a 480.
Click to expand...

How new is the Alpha Xtreme 3? Seems the nemesis is the newest rad in HWlabs portfolio and the Alpha's the oldest? I dunno? Does the alpha extremes come in 280? Do HWlabs do shipping like EKWB? Does Alphacool do shipping?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Wth was my post removed?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My machine goes to LAN's. That's why I said no the first time a large external rad was suggested. Once again however! Availability is still an issue. When locally all I have access to is XSPC.
> How new is the Alpha Xtreme 3? Seems the nemesis is the newest rad in HWlabs portfolio and the Alpha's the oldest? I dunno? Does the alpha extremes come in 280? Do HWlabs do shipping like EKWB? Does Alphacool do shipping?


The RX V3 is also a bit slimmer and should fit your requirement. I believe it's less than 63mm as with the previous gens.

The Alpha Series from HWLabs is probably older than our FX sad to say.







I don't know how they ship if ever they do. But I know they're made here in Manila.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My machine goes to LAN's. That's why I said no the first time a large external rad was suggested. Once again however! Availability is still an issue. When locally all I have access to is XSPC.


lol, I have moved mine across town this week, I leave you to think about that. lol.
its must weight 50kg's if not more .







how does your survive the bubbles?
have you checked for air blocks?, I had loads after the move...?


----------



## Dyngsur

Hello!

I got a FX8350 Oc to 4.4Ghz on a Asus M5A97 R2.0 motherboard with 8gb 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24

Cooler Noctua NH-U9B SE2 fans mounted to blow up.

What temps should a cooler like that give with a small fan on vrms and 1.38 in vcore/bios settings + cpu/nb 1.18

Dont think i can get 4.5 with stock volt.

2 * 120 Noctua fans blowing out @top of chassie. 1 * 120 Noctua blowing in from front 1 * 120 Noctua blowing in from back onto CPU cooler..
1*140 Fan blowing from side towards motherboard.


----------



## Mega Man

That looks like a glorified 212?. You may be good for 4.5ish


----------



## Dyngsur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That looks like a glorified 212?. You may be good for 4.5ish


What you do you mean?


----------



## mus1mus

He meant that your cooler, as is the mighty hyper 212, (have to be careful as that thing has a huge allegiance and a strong army of fans) can only cope with these chips that much.

Prolly good for up to 4.5 on average.


----------



## Dyngsur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He meant that your cooler, as is the mighty hyper 212, (have to be careful as that thing has a huge allegiance and a strong army of fans) can only cope with these chips that much.
> 
> Prolly good for up to 4.5 on average.


ok ok but is it any dangerous if the core went to 65 degrees under prime95? i mean it will never reach those temps while gaming and all. Or should i RMA the processor and motherboard and get another one? i know they say that 62 degrees on core is a spot you should work on. But i mean Prime95/Ibt and all other stress testing programs makes the processor work @ it hardest and making it work Hot hot









Can i have broke the CPU? if the cores went to 67 under a short time?


----------



## mus1mus

That Temp info has long been updated to 70ish C. And you are right. It's Prime. It's normally hot.


----------



## Dyngsur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That Temp info has long been updated to 70ish C. And you are right. It's Prime. It's normally hot.


so 70 degrees on core/pakage is ok?

what temp is ok on the other cpu temp? i use hwmonitor!
ive read that it was before 72 degrees!

Sry for asking those question, i have only worked with intel before so amd is new to me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyngsur*
> 
> so 70 degrees on core/pakage is ok?
> 
> what temp is ok on the other cpu temp? i use hwmonitor!
> ive read that it was before 72 degrees!
> 
> Sry for asking those question, i have only worked with intel before so amd is new to me.


that other temperature is socket and honestly if the core was at 65 and the socket temp was only 72 that's pretty good...if you're concerned you can put a fan blowing towards the socket on the back of the motherboard and it will come down a couple c probably...but I've had my cores hit 80 before it was scary but it didn't kill it...if you stay around or below 70 core and 80 socket while stressing you should never have issues in daily use with heat...unless you let your heatsink get clogged with dust


----------



## Dyngsur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> that other temperature is socket and honestly if the core was at 65 and the socket temp was only 72 that's pretty good...if you're concerned you can put a fan blowing towards the socket on the back of the motherboard and it will come down a couple c probably...but I've had my cores hit 80 before it was scary but it didn't kill it...if you stay around or below 70 core and 80 socket while stressing you should never have issues in daily use with heat...unless you let your heatsink get clogged with dust


ah sweet cause 6h Prime95 custom with 6gb ram cause my core to reach 66 and my socket reach 74!
so i got a stable 4.4ghz clock!

guess i will never see those temps unless i do another run in prime 95!

btw currently i use 2 *4 Gb memory sticks! 1.5 volt 9-9-9-24 can i throw in another one or do i need to use 4*4GB or can i use 3*4Gb?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyngsur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He meant that your cooler, as is the mighty hyper 212, (have to be careful as that thing has a huge allegiance and a strong army of fans) can only cope with these chips that much.
> 
> Prolly good for up to 4.5 on average.
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok but is it any dangerous if the core went to 65 degrees under prime95? i mean it will never reach those temps while gaming and all. Or should i RMA the processor and motherboard and get another one? i know they say that 62 degrees on core is a spot you should work on. But i mean Prime95/Ibt and all other stress testing programs makes the processor work @ it hardest and making it work Hot hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i have broke the CPU? if the cores went to 67 under a short time?
Click to expand...

I would stick to 2 or 4 sticks
Your cpu will be fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He meant that your cooler, as is the mighty hyper 212, (have to be careful as that thing has a huge allegiance and a strong army of fans) can only cope with these chips that much.
> 
> Prolly good for up to 4.5 on average.


I ment it looks a little larger (and an extra heatpipe?) Aka "glorified" 212


----------



## Alastair

Spoiler: Guys. So here is the finished product. Yes I know my case panels have a few scratches here and there and there are a few scuff marks etc. etc. but this chassis is 3 years old now.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Guys. So here is the finished product. Yes I know my case panels have a few scratches here and there and there are a few scuff marks etc. etc. but this chassis is 3 years old now.


Looking pretty sharp there man! I'm a sucker for blue though (not to detract from the quality of your build if it wasn't blue or anything you know, I just really prefer blue)

I like how even the towel is matching blue LOL


----------



## gertruude

Very nice Alastair, hope mine comes out just as good as yours in a few months


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Very nice Alastair, hope mine comes out just as good as yours in a few months


I am sure it will man cant wait to see it.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would stick to 2 or 4 sticks
> Your cpu will be fine
> I ment it looks a little larger (and an extra heatpipe?) Aka "glorified" 212


Not to be a 212 fanboy, but on my 8320e chip I don't think I need cooling any better than a 212 Evo. I hit 1.55 vcore voltage and upper 60's Celsius under full load at 4.7ghz. I was running the Evo in pull configuration at 69F ambient temp.

I imagine with any of the 125w TDP chip models the 212 Evo would fall short.


----------



## Mega Man

I never said it was bad (in that post) and some can hit 4.7 or 4.8

@alaster cong


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I never said it was bad (in that post) and some can hit 4.7 or 4.8
> 
> @alaster cong


Say what Mega. Not much good with acronyms.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Guys. So here is the finished product. Yes I know my case panels have a few scratches here and there and there are a few scuff marks etc. etc. but this chassis is 3 years old now.


Looks outstanding man, good job


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Not to be a 212 fanboy, but on my 8320e chip I don't think I need cooling any better than a 212 Evo. I hit 1.55 vcore voltage and upper 60's Celsius under full load at 4.7ghz. I was running the Evo in pull configuration at 69F ambient temp.
> 
> I imagine with any of the 125w TDP chip models the 212 Evo would fall short.


The key being 69F. How is it at 74F? That is why most people get 4.5 or so for their daily OC.

The Noctua NH-U9B SE2 isn't as good as the 212. While it also has 4 heat pipes it has 92mm fans and it is much smaller.

@Alistair Moar pics!


----------



## Mega Man

Congratulations


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The key being 69F. How is it at 74F? That is why most people get 4.5 or so for their daily OC.
> 
> The Noctua NH-U9B SE2 isn't as good as the 212. While it also has 4 heat pipes it has 92mm fans and it is much smaller.
> 
> @Alistair Moar pics!


Agreed, I'll probably have to back off in the summer or maybe get another fan on the Evo, but that temp is under full load/stress testing only. Also, I'm not sure I can even get 4.7 stable enough for daily use at 1.55 vcore. Is it worth spending two, three, four times as much on a cpu cooler that will only net maybe a few hundred extra mhz? In my particular case, the price to performance ratio doesn't add up to spend any more than I did on the Evo.


----------



## Mega Man

Personal preference, was it for me, yes


----------



## MrPerforations

Alastair, your rig is excellent, i'm jelly.








I would shot some shots of mine, but black on black is a bad colour to photo.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Alastair, your rig is excellent, i'm jelly.


Same


----------



## Johan45

Nice work @Alastair
I'm not a big fan of bling but that looks very nice man.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That Temp info has long been updated to 70ish C. And you are right. It's Prime. It's normally hot.


rly?! 70°C on the package is ok? holy *****! why didn't get the memo?!
so back to tinkering for me! yay!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> rly?! 70°C on the package is ok? holy *****! why didn't get the memo?!
> so back to tinkering for me! yay!


lol

the info is on the first page of this thread too


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol
> 
> the info is on the first page of this thread too


Hmm...I guess paying attention is something I can improve on then


----------



## MrPerforations

ok, 70c you say, ill try and get some jazz out this failure then.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Hmm...I guess paying attention is something I can improve on then


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ok, 70c you say, ill try and get some jazz out this failure then.


will be expecting screenshots!

good luck


----------



## MrPerforations

well I can boot in to windows at 4.7 at 1.404v, I know this will crash doh.








also have you noticed the odd behaviour in occt?
I noted that when clocked high the cpu would work flat out for about 10 minutes and then start drooping to 1400mhz ?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Agreed, I'll probably have to back off in the summer or maybe get another fan on the Evo, but that temp is under full load/stress testing only. Also, I'm not sure I can even get 4.7 stable enough for daily use at 1.55 vcore. Is it worth spending two, three, four times as much on a cpu cooler that will only net maybe a few hundred extra mhz? In my particular case, the price to performance ratio doesn't add up to spend any more than I did on the Evo.


The more I think about it the less I'm believing that 1.55 vcore claim. When I ran a single tower cooler it overheated at anything over 1.4v. I dug around for some runs at that voltage and still only have two that are anywhere near that. One is with the cool running GD80 and the other is with the hot running Sabertooth, which still runs cooler than the UD3.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Not to be a 212 fanboy, but on my 8320e chip I don't think I need cooling any better than a 212 Evo. I hit 1.55 vcore voltage and upper 60's Celsius under full load at 4.7ghz. I was running the Evo in pull configuration at 69F ambient temp.
> 
> I imagine with any of the 125w TDP chip models the 212 Evo would fall short.


Not being an ass but, 1.55 V of VCore is watercooling territory. Post proof if you are saying the truth.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The more I think about it the less I'm believing that 1.55 vcore claim. When I ran a single tower cooler it overheated at anything over 1.4v. I dug around for some runs at that voltage and still only have two that are anywhere near that. One is with the cool running GD80 and the other is with the hot running Sabertooth, which still runs cooler than the UD3.


May i ask why you are running your CPU/NB at stock with that kind of ram speed?


----------



## mrgnex

Guys, I forgot to tell you I got at 5 GHz stable with a bit of CPU/NB voltage boost. Thanks for all the help! But when I want to enable C1E or C6 states my PC boots to a black screen.. How can I fix that?


----------



## greg1313

for my 4.60Ghz oc seems to need 1.534vcore to be stable i think its not worth


----------



## bigdayve

You're right, I was a little under 1.55. I think it was set at 1.55 in the bios, but it wasn't delivering 1.55 because of vdroop. You can see some voltage variances between the screenshots. Realistically I think my max OC for daily use would be in the 4.4-4.5 range and I wouldn't want to run vcore at 1.55 all the time. I don't think I could get to 5.0 even with the best cooling. I think my voltage and heat limits are fairly well balanced with the EVO having one fan set to pull. The greatest limitation is VRM heat (which I hear would benefit from having a second fan on the EVO). I'll probably upgrade to a second fan at some point. For now, I'm not even running 4ghz on a daily basis b/c neither my PSU or GPU justify going so high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Alright here is my proof. If the screenshots missed anything, see the crappy video on youtube. Screenshot 3 shows idle temps (or at least very close to idle temps). Cool and Quiet etc. are all enabled; turbo disabled. Full disclosure, IBT AVX x20 on "very hard' failed on 2/4 attempts during passes 19 and 20. When I posted yesterday, it passed on the first try. Today it passed on the 3rd try. Maybe I can get more stability if I bump up my NB a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full load:
> 
> IBT AVX Passed:
> 
> Idle:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not being an ass but, 1.55 V of VCore is watercooling territory. Post proof if you are saying the truth.


----------



## Alastair

Ok guys, so between Alphacool XT45's and EKWB Coolstream PE360's and CE280 which would you go for. I am leaning towards the Alphacool's because they are all copper and 45mm.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> May i ask why you are running your CPU/NB at stock with that kind of ram speed?


Err, because it's not the stock speed? I'm currently running a cpu-nb of 1.25v while the SBT run is showing 1.3v and the GD80 run is showing 1.432v. I don't know what stock is anymore.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Err, because it's not the stock speed? I'm currently running a cpu-nb of 1.25v while the SBT run is showing 1.3v and the GD80 run is showing 1.432v. I don't know what stock is anymore.


Stock is 1.15v iirc, but I think hurricane was asking about the CPU/NB frequency rather than it's voltage?


----------



## MrPerforations

oh well, 4.6 it is then at 1.44v








only stressed for one hour and 4.7 seems to far.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







graphic stress test next....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11136898?
got 10098 in fire strike from 9400 at stock.
ran the bench though.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Guys, I forgot to tell you I got at 5 GHz stable with a bit of CPU/NB voltage boost. Thanks for all the help! But when I want to enable C1E or C6 states my PC boots to a black screen.. How can I fix that?


I had to run my LLC on high instead of very high with 140% load to enable all the green settings on my Sabertooth. You'll need to bump up your voltages slightly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Err, because it's not the stock speed? I'm currently running a cpu-nb of 1.25v while the SBT run is showing 1.3v and the GD80 run is showing 1.432v. I don't know what stock is anymore.


Yeah, i wasn't talking about the CPU/Nb volts but speed. I can clearly see its running at stock 2200 MHz while ram speeds over 1866 MHz needs at least 2400 MHz CPU/NB..

I run mine at 2475 MHz, maybe i should push it to 2600 MHz with 2400 MHz ram but its running butter smooth now so i guess i am okay.

BTW, what do you mean by yo don't know what stock is? Its right there on HWINFO64 under NB VID, yours is 1.175 and mine is 1.163.


----------



## warpuck

I was really tempted, but already have 4 puters. Besides the olde lady still has not got her tennis bracelet.

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?utm_medium=Email&nm_mc=EMC-SD032016&cm_mmc=EMC-SD032016-_-SD030816-_-item-_-19-113-399&et_cid=25238&et_rid=157548&et_p1=&email64=d2FycGRwdWNrQHlhaG9vLmNvbQ==


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i wasn't talking about the CPU/Nb volts but speed. I can clearly see its running at stock 2200 MHz while ram speeds over 1866 MHz needs at least 2400 MHz CPU/NB..
> 
> I run mine at 2475 MHz, maybe i should push it to 2600 MHz with 2400 MHz ram but its running butter smooth now so i guess i am okay.
> 
> BTW, what do you mean by yo don't know what stock is? Its right there on HWINFO64 under NB VID, yours is 1.175 and mine is 1.163.


Those runs are from well over a year ago and maybe I've learned something since then because currently it's running 2518 mhz for both NB and HT. I'm more interested in learning if running the HT over 2600 for extended periods of time will damage anything. I have heard that it will.

I don't know what it is because I have never bothered to look I suppose. Since I always seem to keep it in the 1.25-1.4 range it's really not too important.


----------



## Benjiw

Hey anyone here using an intel 4xxx cpu? I have a 4670k I'm trying to overclock but I can't get IBT AVX to work with it? It's running as admin and win 7 compat mode, but it instantly fails.


----------



## mus1mus

I have described that phenom on the 24/7 5GHz Club. People dismissed it as a hoax.


----------



## warpuck

If you are getting L2 errors when your 9590 is overclocked is there any voltage conditions that could cause it or correct it ?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have described that phenom on the 24/7 5GHz Club. People dismissed it as a hoax.


Solved now, got one from a forum post by the creator and it worked though...


----------



## mus1mus

You should know it's the different version than the one here on the OP.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You should know it's the different version than the one here on the OP.


Non-AVX? i got pretty high Gflops on my testing so thought it had AVX?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Non-AVX? i got pretty high Gflops on my testing so thought it had AVX?


I believe you were there when one guy keep saying we're trying to bypass the rule. Anyway, it's AVX. The one in the OP is another version that is patched for AMD.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I was really tempted, but already have 4 puters. Besides the olde lady still has not got her tennis bracelet.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?utm_medium=Email&nm_mc=EMC-SD032016&cm_mmc=EMC-SD032016-_-SD030816-_-item-_-19-113-399&et_cid=25238&et_rid=157548&et_p1=&email64=d2FycGRwdWNrQHlhaG9vLmNvbQ==


came to me as £229.99 insead of $229.99, so its not that good a deal for me?


----------



## Dyngsur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would stick to 2 or 4 sticks
> Your cpu will be fine
> I ment it looks a little larger (and an extra heatpipe?) Aka "glorified" 212


ah i see! well its cooling ok, played The Divison for 6h yesterday never went over 45 degrees. And im using the computer for gaming most of the time.


----------



## gertruude

Hi all

I just bought this Radiator

was wondering about quick disconnects, should i get two sets or just get by with one set


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I just bought this Radiator
> 
> was wondering about quick disconnects, should i get two sets or just get by with one set


Copy cat!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I just bought this Radiator
> 
> was wondering about quick disconnects, should i get two sets or just get by with one set


If your pump and radiator are outside of your case I'd consider using one of those expansion brackets that has the zero drip D/C's built into it.

Congrats on the new equipment - mind your screw length


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Copy cat!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If your pump and radiator are outside of your case I'd consider using one of those expansion brackets that has the zero drip D/C's built into it.
> 
> Congrats on the new equipment - mind your screw length


im not sure if pump i s outside or in yet, what expansion brackets are you reffering to


----------



## Mega Man

I would get 2 or none, not worth having less then 2imo


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would get 2 or none, not worth having less then 2imo


I have to agree there are in and out on every watercooling part ever made it truly defeats the purpose to buy only one because you can't disconnect anything with only one

As an aside I finally got a new external hard drive so I can reinstall Windows and rule that out as the cause of my gpu issues (I have nearly 1tb of games I needed to back up to save a week worth of downloading)..it is a Seagate usb 3.0 1tb...but it was only 43 dollars after my discount so we will see how well it does


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would get 2 or none, not worth having less then 2imo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I have to agree there are in and out on every watercooling part ever made it truly defeats the purpose to buy only one because you can't disconnect anything with only one


aye you are right







bloody £60 for 2 sets mind you lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> aye you are right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloody £60 for 2 sets mind you lol


I'm just going to put bulk head connectors on my case and drain the loop from the bottom of the rad and have a drain inside the case. I cba with QDC's they're too expensive to warrant use.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm just going to put bulk head connectors on my case and drain the loop from the bottom of the rad and have a drain inside the case. I cba with QDC's they're too expensive to warrant use.


im going to use THESE when they get them in stock, unless i can find them somewhere else

6-7 weeks to wait


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Copy cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If your pump and radiator are outside of your case I'd consider using one of those expansion brackets that has the zero drip D/C's built into it.
> 
> Congrats on the new equipment - mind your screw length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if pump i s outside or in yet, what expansion brackets are you reffering to
Click to expand...

Sorry gert I didnt realize your case had holes for tubing to pass through for external radiators etc. In light of that , you could get away with placing bulkhead connectors with quick disconnect fittings in those holes.
The piece I was referring to was a bracket that fits in the slots where a pci card or video card passes through to the outside of your case, you don't need such a thing with the case you have ( looked for one anyway, but couldn't find it listed).

Edit: here are the qdc's I have- http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_60_145_159


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry gert I didnt realize your case had holes for tubing to pass through for external radiators etc. In light of that , you could get away with placing bulkhead connectors with quick disconnect fittings in those holes.
> The piece I was referring to was a bracket that fits in the slots where a pci card or video card passes through to the outside of your case, you don't need such a thing with the case you have ( looked for one anyway, but couldn't find it listed).
> 
> Edit: here are the qdc's I have- http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_60_145_159


i was just going to put the tubing through the holes lol, does one really need a bulkhead connector?

sorry for all questions lol im wanting to do it right this time with no shortcuts


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry gert I didnt realize your case had holes for tubing to pass through for external radiators etc. In light of that , you could get away with placing bulkhead connectors with quick disconnect fittings in those holes.
> The piece I was referring to was a bracket that fits in the slots where a pci card or video card passes through to the outside of your case, you don't need such a thing with the case you have ( looked for one anyway, but couldn't find it listed).
> 
> Edit: here are the qdc's I have- http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_60_145_159
> 
> 
> 
> i was just going to put the tubing through the holes lol, does one really need a bulkhead connector?
> 
> sorry for all questions lol im wanting to do it right this time with no shortcuts
Click to expand...

No you don't, but if I wanted to move my tower independent of the radiator, or clean the cooling plate without too much fuss - I would set it up to have quick disconnects on both sides of the bulkhead connector ( dripless).


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No you don't, but if I wanted to move my tower independent of the radiator, or clean the cooling plate without too much fuss - I would set it up to have quick disconnects on both sides of the bulkhead connector ( dripless).


Do you mean something like THIS


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No you don't, but if I wanted to move my tower independent of the radiator, or clean the cooling plate without too much fuss - I would set it up to have quick disconnects on both sides of the bulkhead connector ( dripless).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean something like THIS
Click to expand...

Something like that, yes.
TBH - I'm not the best resource for watercooling info - not hard to find someone more knowledgeable on the subject on ocn though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something like that, yes.
> TBH - I'm not the best resource for watercooling info - not hard to find someone more knowledgeable on the subject on ocn though


thats great cheers we covered everything i needed to know so thanks


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something like that, yes.
> TBH - I'm not the best resource for watercooling info - not hard to find someone more knowledgeable on the subject on ocn though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats great cheers we covered everything i needed to know so thanks
Click to expand...

But do you know the muffin man?


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> But do you know the muffin man?


"Sure, he's down on Drury Lane"


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*


http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Valves.html

found this mod shop while back has a better price...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Valves.html
> 
> found this mod shop while back has a better price...


thanks ill take a look


----------



## Benjiw

I'm not going to be moving my case much but I did think about mounting valves on the back of the case but in all honesty I can't justify the extortionate cost for a simple valve, they really do take the urine. My rig will be hardline and the outer rad connected via bulkhead and soft tubing will be my drain.


----------



## mus1mus

Just be aware that a lot of people complained for faulty QDCs.

Just pick the Nickel Koolance QDC and have a peace of mind.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Do you mean something like THIS


I prefer a T connector at the lowest point with ball valve and a length of hose long enough to drain into a bucket. Also put a plug in the end of the hose just in case the valve leaks.

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/fittings/ball-valves/

IF your cooling is external, yes you need to use disconnects. If your olde lady decides to move the furniture around. What you going to do?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sorry gert I didnt realize your case had holes for tubing to pass through for external radiators etc. In light of that , you could get away with placing bulkhead connectors with quick disconnect fittings in those holes.
> The piece I was referring to was a bracket that fits in the slots where a pci card or video card passes through to the outside of your case, you don't need such a thing with the case you have ( looked for one anyway, but couldn't find it listed).
> 
> Edit: here are the qdc's I have- http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=62_60_145_159
> 
> 
> 
> i was just going to put the tubing through the holes lol, does one really need a bulkhead connector?
> 
> sorry for all questions lol im wanting to do it right this time with no shortcuts
Click to expand...

A few ways to do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just be aware that a lot of people complained for faulty QDCs.
> 
> Just pick the Nickel Koolance QDC and have a peace of mind.


Esp the black ones (Koolance) has been flaking.


----------



## superstition222

Is it just a matter of time for all nickle plating to flake or does someone have an explanation (beyond "they messed up") for what would cause some products to flake and not others?

There was apparently a big thing about EK having flaking issues. Is that all in the past or are nickle-coated items a time bomb?

The other thing I'm wondering is - is it possible to have a complete loop without galvanic corrosion? Is there a way to fully insulate the solder and use the same metal for the fittings as for the interior of the radiators and blocks?


----------



## Mega Man

use rads without solder ( they do exist ) like aqua computer rads, and iirc TFC Admiral Radiator for examples

use only copper everything ( inc fittings, no stainless IE jet plates, ) but tbh if you just use copper/brass/ stainless you are generally fine

but even solder is generally not a big deal.

as to plating, EK had a issue with the plating process, ( you would be very surprised to find out how FEW people who plate things with nickel, or chrome, for example in us iirc there are like 3 vendors, even in china - not alot { wife is from china, and is involved heavily with manufacturing })

they HAVE fixed the issue

koolance is having issues with BLACK fittings, however i will NEVER buy anything from them if i have a choice, due to this little phrase they put on EVERY SINGLE product they make, feel free to check it on ANY product page on koolances website
Quote:


> Koolance's product warranty does not cover the use of 3rd-party coolants, coolant additives, or corrosion. Koolance LIQ-702 or LIQ-705 coolants are strongly recommended to help avoid issues with mixed metals or biological growth. Additionally, do not use aluminum with bare (unplated) copper or bare (unplated) brass in the same system. Do not use silver with nickel in the same system.


even if you just use distilled water, you lost your warranty

and iirc they also do not cover ANY flaking, ever, but you would need to read the warranty
Quote:


> THIS WARRANTY DOES NOT COVER DAMAGE RESULTING FROM ACCIDENT, MISUSE OR ABUSE, LACK OF REASONABLE CARE, PHYSICAL DAMAGE, CORROSION, SHIPPING DAMAGE, MODIFICATIONS, THE AFFIXING OF ANY ATTACHMENT NOT PROVIDED WITH THE PRODUCT, OR OPERATING COMPONENTS AT SPEEDS OR FUNCTIONS OTHER THAN THOSE SPECIFIED BY THEIR MANUFACTURERS.


SOURCE


----------



## MrPerforations

makes me want to go back to stock cooler...


----------



## Mega Man

orrrrrrr, dont use koolance


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

seeing as the supremacy evo is a much better plate than koolance's 380a I don't see much need to go with koolance


----------



## mus1mus

But the 380 is sturdier. The evo (plexi) can crack easily.


----------



## Alastair

Isn't Watercool's Heatkiller also a solder less design. They don't fins in the typical sense.


----------



## bigdayve

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## bigdayve

I think this is a good deal for anyone living near Kansas City MO/KS. $90 for an 8320e.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437624/FX_8320E_Black_Edition_32GHz_Eight-Core_Socket_AM3_Boxed_Processor


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seeing as the supremacy evo is a much better plate than koolance's 380a I don't see much need to go with koolance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But the 380 is sturdier. The evo (plexi) can crack easily.


I have a 380a and 380i they're both great block. Haven't had any flaking at all. Like mus says they're heavy duty blocks. good back plated and you can really crank em down

Got a teaser too ASUS 970 Gaming PRO/Aura


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Isn't Watercool's Heatkiller also a solder less design. They don't fins in the typical sense.


possibly, that list was not complete, just a few examples

But again, water will corrode, even copper pipes in houses fail. It happens, but you will get years out of them without issue


----------



## Benjiw

Omg, it's so boring overclocking an intel CPU, Hurry up Zen!!!


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Omg, it's so boring overclocking an intel CPU, Hurry up Zen!!!


Seconded. Ever since SB overclocking Intel platforms seems so sterile, and the BIOS/UEFI is always so bloody particular about even the slightest change. I hope Zen carries on overclocking like the FX chips, just throw a hammer at it and hit 4.5  The clocks won't be the same of course but as long as Zen keeps to the same format I'll be happy.


----------



## Johan45

I had more fun on the 6700K than 4770/4790


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> seeing as the supremacy evo is a much better plate than koolance's 380a I don't see much need to go with koolance
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But the 380 is sturdier. The evo (plexi) can crack easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I have a 380a and 380i they're both great block. Haven't had any flaking at all.* Like mus says they're heavy duty blocks. good back plated and you can really crank em down
> 
> Got a teaser too ASUS 970 Gaming PRO/Aura
Click to expand...

The supremacy evo might be a couple degrees better in cooling but I just know I'd bust it with all the swapping around I do.

I too have the 380 A and 380 i they seem bullet proof. I've had mine apart a couple times now and the hardware is very high quality.

That's a stout board







, What cooling did you use for that IBT run?


----------



## Johan45

According to FlanK3r, the board is 7+1. I know a bit different but it seems to work. I was using my loop, this was later on so it had warmed up a bit. Plus this is a nice 9370. I have shots of it doing 5.1 P95 at 1.46v. HWmonitor was reporting 30 CPU and 45 on socket. So far it seems like a really deceb board. At least a good inbetween a M5A and a Sabo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> According to FlanK3r, the board is 7+1. I know a bit different but it seems to work. I was using my loop, this was later on so it had warmed up a bit. Plus this is a nice 9370. I have shots of it doing 5.1 P95 at 1.46v. HWmonitor was reporting 30 CPU and 45 on socket. So far it seems like a really deceb board. At least a good inbetween a M5A and a Sabo


Good ram clocking/timings , better than I can get on my MSI's. I should probably break down and update the GD 80's bios to the latest version and see how much better it is for memory clocking. In visiting with other 80 owners it's quite improved from my version.


----------



## Johan45

That's just the slow sammies I have sticks that do 9-11-11- at that sped. Didn't want to push the board too much. That's how I killed the CHVF well killed a mem channel anyway


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> use only copper everything ( inc fittings, no stainless IE jet plates, )


Someone else was asking about copper fittings. I've never seen any. I've also not heard of a copper jet plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conumdrum*
> I don't think anyone makes pure copper fittings, they are all brass and most are coated.


----------



## Mega Man

Alphacool makes some cooper fittings and no there are no cooper jet plates that I know of but I ment you would need to use a block without one

But again, and I can stress this enough, it usually isn't a big enough deal to worry about


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Alphacool makes some cooper fittings and no there are no cooper jet plates that I know of but I ment you would need to use a block without one
> 
> But again, and I can stress this enough, it usually isn't a big enough deal to worry about


It just seems that it would be nice to be able to use plain distilled instead of being forced to use glycol to prevent flaking and so on. I am not fond of the strong odor of the EK coolant and pure distilled should have better thermal properties.


----------



## Mega Man

All I run is distilled and pt nuke

glycol does not prevent flaking


----------



## bigdayve

Recently my IBT AVX started failing no matter what settings I have in place, even settings that have proven to be stable in the past won't even pass one run of IBT AVX on the standard setting. My PC hasn't crashed or given any sort of error except for this.

There have been some new Windows updates to Windows 8.1 recently and I wonder if that may be the problem. Maybe some component on my machine has failed.

Here is the error message I've been receiving:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Recently my IBT AVX started failing no matter what settings I have in place, even settings that have proven to be stable in the past won't even pass one run of IBT AVX on the standard setting. My PC hasn't crashed or given any sort of error except for this.
> 
> There have been some new Windows updates to Windows 8.1 recently and I wonder if that may be the problem. Maybe some component on my machine has failed.
> 
> Here is the error message I've been receiving:


try running it as an administrator.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I had to run my LLC on high instead of very high with 140% load to enable all the green settings on my Sabertooth. You'll need to bump up your voltages slightly.


Tried that, doesnt work. It always boots to a black screen with any power saving enabled.


----------



## Alastair

Do you guys remember how to bypass the x87 code in Skyrim so that it runs better on AMD machines?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you guys remember how to bypass the x87 code in Skyrim so that it runs better on AMD machines?


bdc


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> try running it as an administrator.[/quo
> 
> I've tried that no luck. I noticed it completes all passes and behaves normally before giving the error at the end. I also tried reinstalling ibt avx. No luck.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> try running it as an administrator.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried tat no luck. I noticed it ales all passes and behaves normally before givin the error at the end. I also tried reinstalling ibt avx. No
Click to expand...

if ask runs are consistent and you see +3.xx (usually 88) I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you guys remember how to bypass the x87 code in Skyrim so that it runs better on AMD machines?
> 
> 
> 
> bdc
Click to expand...

how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you guys remember how to bypass the x87 code in Skyrim so that it runs better on AMD machines?
> 
> 
> 
> bdc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it
Click to expand...

Just as you would for running superpi, disable instruction set blocking.

EDIT : I haven't used it with skyrim lately and I don't recall how much difference it made wihen I did.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Recently my IBT AVX started failing no matter what settings I have in place, even settings that have proven to be stable in the past won't even pass one run of IBT AVX on the standard setting. My PC hasn't crashed or given any sort of error except for this.
> 
> There have been some new Windows updates to Windows 8.1 recently and I wonder if that may be the problem. Maybe some component on my machine has failed.
> 
> Here is the error message I've been receiving:


Have you tried to run IBT in Windows 7 compatibility mode


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Have you tried to run IBT in Windows 7 compatibility mode


No, I haven't. I can give that a shot. This is a new problem. Previously I've passed many stress tests in IBT AVX and recieved the "success..." message. During those runs I wasn't using compatibility mode or making a right click and selecting "run as administrator."


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you guys remember how to bypass the x87 code in Skyrim so that it runs better on AMD machines?
> 
> 
> 
> bdc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as you would for running superpi, disable instruction set blocking.
> 
> EDIT : I haven't used it with skyrim lately and I don't recall how much difference it made wihen I did.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Skyrim is unaffected now (if you're using the Steam version), think it got patched in a while ago but it's not going to hurt running BDC with it to make sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just the slow sammies I have sticks that do 9-11-11- at that sped. Didn't want to push the board too much. That's how I killed the CHVF well killed a mem channel anyway


Either way nicely done mate, and now that board takes over from the 970 gaming as my cheapy FX board recommendation.

What the PCB thickness like on it actually?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it


There's no need. Bethesda released an SSE patch long ago.


----------



## greg1313

(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> for my 4.60Ghz oc seems to need 1.534vcore to be stable i think its not worth


i think i found my problem..problem wasnt vcore ...i did reset bios and i oc again 4.5Ghz(only with multi) with 1.488-500 vcore (stable) with temperature 50c but when i enable ram xmp profile to 1866hz i cant pass occt or prime dont know why

ram is : kingston hyperx savage 8gb(2 stick4-4)
also i set ram voltage to 1.500 (stock) but again same thing


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need. Bethesda released an SSE patch long ago.
Click to expand...

Ok good.......I wasn't crazy


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> (
> i think i found my problem..problem wasnt vcore ...i did reset bios and i oc again 4.5Ghz(only with multi) with 1.488-500 vcore (stable) with temperature 50c but when i enable ram xmp profile to 1866hz i cant pass occt or prime dont know why
> 
> ram is : kingston hyperx savage 8gb(2 stick4-4)
> also i set ram voltage to 1.500 (stock) but again same thing


bump your ram and cpu nb a bit...1.55 ram maybe 1.25 cpu nb and try again


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ok good.......I wasn't crazy


Yeah, basically the parts of the game that used to run on x87, now run on SSE. For the stock game at least at 4Ghz, an FX has no problem with the CPU. Now, if you install a boatload of script heavy mods, one may incur to instances where the scripts periodically cause 100% use on one core, i don't know. Currently i am running with 111 mods + texture mods and CPU isn't a problem. For a higher clocked FX, like *Alastair's*, things should be even easier. Only thing, i run FXAA instead of the normal AA and have shadows to high. Everything else on Ultra and Vsync On. I don't know the impact of AA on CPU or shadows.


----------



## hawker-gb

My brother runs 64gb of RAM on Sabertooth (FX 8370)









I don't believe it until I see for myself.

Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need. Bethesda released an SSE patch long ago.
Click to expand...

I am not using the steam version. Mine is a hard copy. Which patch version is it that got the patch? I just want to make sure my version matches. I only update what I HAVE to due to data caps. So my skyrim may not be up to date.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it
> 
> 
> 
> There's no need. Bethesda released an SSE patch long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not using the steam version. Mine is a hard copy. Which patch version is it that got the patch? I just want to make sure my version matches. *I only update what I HAVE to due to data caps*. So my skyrim may not be up to date.
Click to expand...

I feel your pain there bud......

you might be better off just using BDC anyway, I can't seem to find the actual patch for it atm


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> (
> i think i found my problem..problem wasnt vcore ...i did reset bios and i oc again 4.5Ghz(only with multi) with 1.488-500 vcore (stable) with temperature 50c but when i enable ram xmp profile to 1866hz i cant pass occt or prime dont know why
> 
> ram is : kingston hyperx savage 8gb(2 stick4-4)
> also i set ram voltage to 1.500 (stock) but again same thing


Hey there, is your bios set to the latest version? I have other questions like, what motherboard do you have, processor, etc.? Please enter all the components of your rig to answer these questions. Do you need help doing that?

Also, this forum recommends IBT AVX as the main stress testing application for vishera/bulldozer fx chips. It more quickly and effectively detects errors than OCCT or Prime. Please download it off the 1st page of this forum/thread.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hey there, is your bios set to the latest version? I have other questions like, what motherboard do you have, processor, etc.? Please enter all the components of your rig to answer these questions. Do you need help doing that?
> 
> Also, this forum recommends IBT AVX as the main stress testing application for vishera/bulldozer fx chips. It more quickly and effectively detects errors than OCCT or Prime. Please download it off the 1st page of this forum/thread.


mobo gigabyte 990xa-ud3 rev 4
cpu fx 8320

i have f2 bios no f3 cause with f3 i cant oc nb frequency dont know why..for that i stay with f2


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hey there, is your bios set to the latest version? I have other questions like, what motherboard do you have, processor, etc.? Please enter all the components of your rig to answer these questions. Do you need help doing that?
> 
> Also, this forum recommends IBT AVX as the main stress testing application for vishera/bulldozer fx chips. It more quickly and effectively detects errors than OCCT or Prime. Please download it off the 1st page of this forum/thread.


i wouldn't say its better than prime because it's possible to pass ibt and fail prime but it's faster to get a decent baseline of your vcore and cpu/ram is fairly stable for the clocks you've set (if you use very high or extreme)...that's why I run ibt for the 20 runs then prime overnight with blend for 12 hours then run 40 runs of ibt...I only run ibt at very high or above as it puts stress on the cpu overclock, tests the cooling, and tests the ram quite a bit as well...if it pass that gambit I sometimes run 12 hours of small fts


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am not using the steam version. Mine is a hard copy. Which patch version is it that got the patch? I just want to make sure my version matches. I only update what I HAVE to due to data caps. So my skyrim may not be up to date.


Unfortunately i have no idea, as i am a late comer to the game too. I had simply googled a bit after i read about the x87 issue and found that one patch replaced with SSE, but i don't know which patch that was... I guess if you have non legendary version of the DVD (vanilla Skyrim without the 3 main DLCs), you may have problem, cause the game may be unpatched...


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i wouldn't say its better than prime because it's possible to pass ibt and fail prime but it's faster to get a decent baseline of your vcore and cpu/ram is fairly stable for the clocks you've set (if you use very high or extreme)...that's why I run ibt for the 20 runs then prime overnight with blend for 12 hours then run 40 runs of ibt...I only run ibt at very high or above as it puts stress on the cpu overclock, tests the cooling, and tests the ram quite a bit as well...if it pass that gambit I sometimes run 12 hours of small fts


I don't know if it's true, but I have read multiple times on this forum and elsewhere that Prime95 does not do a good job of testing Vishera/Bulldozer. Like you say, IBT isn't an end all be all for testing stability.


----------



## greg1313

what is gflops? and why is too low?


----------



## mirzet1976

Are you using the right version of IBT with AVX

4.5ghz


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Are you using the right version of IBT with AVX


im not sure can y send me link to download?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> im not sure can y send me link to download?


IBT AVX for AMD


----------



## greg1313

well now was

Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
86.220 89.3963 3.778499e-002

( 1 run) cause i have not time now
but what means 89.3963 ?its ok?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> well now was
> 
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> 86.220 89.3963 3.778499e-002
> 
> ( 1 run) cause i have not time now
> but what means 89.3963 ?its ok?


There has not yet, you need some more adjustments to be OK

For Standard test Result should be 3,697293e-002

For High test Result should be 3.113655e-002

For Very High test Result should be 3,883629e-002


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> well now was
> 
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> 86.220 89.3963 3.778499e-002
> 
> ( 1 run) cause i have not time now
> but what means 89.3963 ?its ok?
> 
> 
> 
> seems good. Now try pass 20 runs set to very high. If you do. Your pretty much 95% stable.
> 
> There has not yet, you need some more adjustments to be OK
> 
> For Standard test Result should be 3,697293e-002
> 
> For High test Result should be 3.113655e-002
> 
> For Very High test Result should be 3,883629e-002
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. The results aren't always a given. But rule of thumb is that 3.xxxx results are stable results.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> well now was
> 
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> 86.220 89.3963 3.778499e-002
> 
> ( 1 run) cause i have not time now
> but what means 89.3963 ?its ok?
> 
> 
> 
> seems good. Now try pass 20 runs set to very high. If you do. Your pretty much 95% stable.
> 
> There has not yet, you need some more adjustments to be OK
> 
> For Standard test Result should be 3,697293e-002
> 
> For High test Result should be 3.113655e-002
> 
> For Very High test Result should be 3,883629e-002
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily. The results aren't always a given. But rule of thumb is that 3.xxxx results are stable results.
Click to expand...

I don't run anything lower than VH on IBT and this number is burned into my head.

I've found the time/speed variation is more useful to focus on than the actual result. as some custom settings will go under 3.XX, also standard and high IMHO are fairly useless if you are ONLY running 4gb ram than sure they might have their merit.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> well now was
> 
> Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
> 86.220 89.3963 3.778499e-002
> 
> ( 1 run) cause i have not time now
> but what means 89.3963 ?its ok?
> 
> 
> 
> There has not yet, you need some more adjustments to be OK
> 
> For Standard test Result should be 3,697293e-002
> 
> For High test Result should be 3.113655e-002
> 
> For Very High test Result should be 3,883629e-002
Click to expand...

All that matters is the results are all the same, and not negative


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you guys remember how to bypass the x87 code in Skyrim so that it runs better on AMD machines?
> 
> 
> 
> bdc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as you would for running superpi, disable instruction set blocking.
> 
> EDIT : I haven't used it with skyrim lately and I don't recall how much difference it made wihen I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure Skyrim is unaffected now (if you're using the Steam version), think it got patched in a while ago but it's not going to hurt running BDC with it to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just the slow sammies I have sticks that do 9-11-11- at that sped. Didn't want to push the board too much. That's how I killed the CHVF well killed a mem channel anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way nicely done mate, and now that board takes over from the 970 gaming as my cheapy FX board recommendation.
> 
> What the PCB thickness like on it actually?
Click to expand...

I'll have to give that a closer look. Seems to be the same as their other boards but worth checking.
The M.2 works pretty good too at PCIe 2.0x4 getting about 14-1500MB/s in seq read. No pic ATM. That's with a Sam950 NVMe


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Do you guys remember how to bypass the x87 code in Skyrim so that it runs better on AMD machines?
> 
> 
> 
> bdc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do I use it? I can't seem to make heads or tails of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as you would for running superpi, disable instruction set blocking.
> 
> EDIT : I haven't used it with skyrim lately and I don't recall how much difference it made wihen I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure Skyrim is unaffected now (if you're using the Steam version), think it got patched in a while ago but it's not going to hurt running BDC with it to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just the slow sammies I have sticks that do 9-11-11- at that sped. Didn't want to push the board too much. That's how I killed the CHVF well killed a mem channel anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either way nicely done mate, and now that board takes over from the 970 gaming as my cheapy FX board recommendation.
> 
> What the PCB thickness like on it actually?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to give that a closer look. Seems to be the same as their other boards but worth checking.
> The M.2 works pretty good too at PCIe 2.0x4 getting about 14-1500MB/s in seq read. No pic ATM. That's with a Sam950 NVMe
Click to expand...



Thats my HyperX Predator in my Skylake rig, it's rated speeds are 1400 read and 600 write (It's a PCIe 2.0 x4 drive)

Haven't tried it in my FX rig as yet (comes with a PCIe adaptor) but I imagine it'd be about the same


----------



## Johan45

Quite similar but I'm sure the writes were up around 900. I'll post a pic soon. It helps that they totally avoid AMDs controller.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quite similar but I'm sure the writes were up around 900. I'll post a pic soon. It helps that they totally avoid AMDs controller.


So that would be an option for an OS drive on a board has a dead sata controller?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quite similar but I'm sure the writes were up around 900. I'll post a pic soon. It helps that they totally avoid AMDs controller.
> 
> 
> 
> So that would be an option for an OS drive on a board has a dead sata controller?
Click to expand...

I would imagine so yeah


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quite similar but I'm sure the writes were up around 900. I'll post a pic soon. It helps that they totally avoid AMDs controller.
> 
> 
> 
> So that would be an option for an OS drive on a board has a dead sata controller?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quite similar but I'm sure the writes were up around 900. I'll post a pic soon. It helps that they totally avoid AMDs controller.
> 
> 
> 
> So that would be an option for an OS drive on a board has a dead sata controller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine so yeah
Click to expand...

That's what I'm using as the boot drive right now. The board recognized it without issue. Win10 install is seamless but Win7 requires the NVMe driver to find the drive. Either add at F6 or add to install media.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quite similar but I'm sure the writes were up around 900. I'll post a pic soon. It helps that they totally avoid AMDs controller.
> 
> 
> 
> So that would be an option for an OS drive on a board has a dead sata controller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quite similar but I'm sure the writes were up around 900. I'll post a pic soon. It helps that they totally avoid AMDs controller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that would be an option for an OS drive on a board has a dead sata controller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would imagine so yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm using as the boot drive right now. The board recognized it without issue. Win10 install is seamless but Win7 requires the NVMe driver to find the drive. Either add at F6 or add to install media.
Click to expand...

I might give it a try. I have a machine that has about $5000 worth of program licenses tied to it but has a dead sata controller. No idea what happened to it, but after 60,000 hours of continuous use, anything is possible.

I'm pretty sure I could swap out the licenses to a new machine, but this might be much easier. A jump to a new platform is planned for all the machines at this location, but might be a stop gap until then.


----------



## Johan45

Only if it has an M.2 which is what I was using. Otherwise you'd need a PCI type drive or controller card.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Only if it has an M.2 which is what I was using. Otherwise you'd need a PCI type drive or controller card.


I was thinking of going with the predator with the pci-e interface.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Only if it has an M.2 which is what I was using. Otherwise you'd need a PCI type drive or controller card.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of going with the predator with the pci-e interface.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm using atm, It's a nice drive, just have to get my OS cloned over to it, having some issues finding some software that works well for me


----------



## Johan45

Acronis works pretty good. I got a version with one of my Kingston drives. Mayb you can find something on the kingston site. Clonezilla is always recommended but I hear it takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## gertruude

off topic a bit lol

does anyone know the best budget! white 120mm fans for radiators please

my head is spinning lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> off topic a bit lol
> 
> does anyone know the best white 120mm fans for radiators please
> 
> my head is spinning lol


I've heard you can get a really good deal if you get these in bulk


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've heard you can get a really good deal if you get these in bulk


HAHA.... i didnt know you were a comedian

was funny though


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Acronis works pretty good. I got a version with one of my Kingston drives. Mayb you can find something on the kingston site. Clonezilla is always recommended but I hear it takes a bit of getting used to.


I tried Acronis, didn't clone over the drivers etc properly so i was left with the screen flashing on and off the entire time


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've heard you can get a really good deal if you get these in bulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA.... i didnt know you were a comedian
> 
> was funny though
Click to expand...

EK Vardars in pure white


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EK Vardars in pure white


thanks but i should of wrote budget fans if such things exist

i need 9


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> EK Vardars in pure white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks but i should of wrote budget fans if such things exist
> 
> i need 9
Click to expand...

hmmm.......SP120's would be fine if you can deal with the noise from them


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my HyperX Predator in my Skylake rig, it's rated speeds are 1400 read and 600 write (It's a PCIe 2.0 x4 drive)
> 
> Haven't tried it in my FX rig as yet (comes with a PCIe adaptor) but I imagine it'd be about the same


Nice score, this is what i get with my Samsung 950 Pro:



Its a beast of an SSD to be honest, too bad i get lower IOPS but it seems that more people are having this issue on different desktops and Samsung is working on an update in order to fix this and the Nvme warning in event log.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> hmmm.......SP120's would be fine if you can deal with the noise from them


aye it looks like its gonna be the sp120s

i got 4 of them already but i really wanted white fans, but they are out of my budget for decent on es


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> So that would be an option for an OS drive on a board has a dead sata controller?


Yes i think so, i can completely disable my AMD sata in device manager and everything works just fine so i imagine that it can work.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> hmmm.......SP120's would be fine if you can deal with the noise from them
> 
> 
> 
> aye it looks like its gonna be the sp120s
> 
> i got 4 of them already but i really wanted white fans, but they are out of my budget for decent on es
Click to expand...

Bitfenix spectres might be worth looking at?


----------



## mus1mus

Bitfenix spectres as the sgt said. Or some white Cougars. Phanteks too. But they are expensive I believe.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> off topic a bit lol
> 
> does anyone know the best budget! white 120mm fans for radiators please
> 
> my head is spinning lol


You might laugh at me for thuis but I think a Nexus 120 mm fan is a nice choice. I have them on my rad now and they are silent and have decent static pressure. Keeps my overclocked 8320 and 290x under the 50 degrees with 360mm total radiator space.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> hmmm.......SP120's would be fine if you can deal with the noise from them


There you go Gertie...take your pick

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=corsair+sp120+white&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=55680923646&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6169642665585171229&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_8zkoto0cpl_e


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> You might laugh at me for thuis but I think a Nexus 120 mm fan is a nice choice. I have them on my rad now and they are silent and have decent static pressure. Keeps my overclocked 8320 and 290x under the 50 degrees with 360mm total radiator space.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> There you go Gertie...take your pick
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=corsair+sp120+white&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=55680923646&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=6169642665585171229&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_8zkoto0cpl_e


thanks for advice guys but looks like im gonna stick with my sp120 high performance fans, i got 4 already so i only need to get anohter 5

gonna sound like a jet engine with all 9 on my external rad


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thanks for advice guys but looks like im gonna stick with my sp120 high performance fans, i got 4 already so i only need to get anohter 5
> 
> gonna sound like a jet engine with all 9 on my external rad


Damb.....Gerties gonna have more fans than me, that means I'll have to wait in the queue for air traffic control clearance from Leeds/Bradford airport whenever he starts his rig up...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> Damb.....Gerties gonna have more fans than me, that means I'll have to wait in the queue for air traffic control clearance from Leeds/Bradford airport whenever he starts his rig up...


haha aye its a shed load of fans, i just hope the performance matches the cost of it all

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Johan45

Honestly gertruude I don't think it matters with that much surface area. I'd just get the cheapest white ones with a slower speed so they're quiet. I spent $8 ea. on mine


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Honestly gertruude I don't think it matters with that much surface area. I'd just get the cheapest white ones with a slower speed so they're quiet. I spent $8 ea. on mine


so you think these fans will be ok then? CHEAP n quiet they say!


----------



## Johan45

most likely be just fine. Did you get the 1080 or 1260?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> most likely be just fine. Did you get the 1080 or 1260?


i got the 1080 with a stand and feet lol

just bookmarking stuff i need for rest of it, hopefully be done in a couple of weeks, if not sooner

im still not sure which way i wantto go









i already got double bay res n pump but thinking of getting a tube res to go on side of rad stand

a bit like THIS


----------



## Johan45

Just make sure the res is above the pump so it can't run dry and you're all goo. I think being mostly inside the case will have a tidier look to it though.

Got the SSD reads


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just make sure the res is above the pump so it can't run dry and you're all goo. I think being mostly inside the case will have a tidier look to it though.
> 
> Got the SSD reads
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What order would you go

im thinking pump/res>cpu>rad>gpu

would you agree??


----------



## Mega Man

It really won't matter much go res to pump then closest to closest


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It really won't matter much go res to pump then closest to closest


really?

so if i went res/pump>cpu>gpu>rad

that would be ok?


----------



## mus1mus

I have that sequence on 3 GPUs.

Res > Pump > Rad > Rad > CPU > GPUs

It's not gonna matter. Quick routes are better.


----------



## gertruude

ok sweet that makes it easier

cheers


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just make sure the res is above the pump so it can't run dry and you're all goo. I think being mostly inside the case will have a tidier look to it though.
> 
> Got the SSD reads


Thank you Johan for the screenshot, i now know that there is something wrong in my system because i have the same exact SSD and my IOPS are much lower than yours but my random reads are much higher on mine..

Do you also happen to have the same board as me?

This is what i get:


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It really won't matter much go res to pump then closest to closest
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> so if i went res/pump>cpu>gpu>rad
> 
> that would be ok?
Click to expand...

Yeah, once water is saturated its saturated and will be more or less the same temp through the loop


----------



## Johan45

Have any of you guys ever tried AISuite 4 way optimization? I just tried it on this board and it shot the 9370 up to 5077? So far it's stable with AIDA will try IBT next but I doubt it'll pass or probably get too hot.
EDIT: just like I thought it crashed within seconds to BS


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Also, this forum recommends IBT AVX as the main stress testing application for vishera/bulldozer fx chips. It more quickly and effectively detects errors than OCCT or Prime. Please download it off the 1st page of this forum/thread.


The Stilt said Prime can be used to find Vishera stability in an hour. 768k - 896K in place FFTs or something close to that.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha aye its a shed load of fans, i just hope the performance matches the cost of it all
> 
> *fingers crossed*


Anandtech did a complicated fan review that showed that static pressure fans are much more efficient for static pressure purposes than case fans are. However, I went ahead and put four Kingwin sleeve fans on my external 480 because they're so cheap and sleeve fans, when vertical, are the quietest fans at low RPMs. The drawback is that, although air does move through the radiator, there is a ton of backward airflow out of the top front of the radiator, presumably from air that wouldn't go through the fins. But, for $4 each I felt it would be worth the experiment. With the radiator and the fans I was able to drop the three Vardars on my 360 to minimum speed which took the overall noise level down a lot. However, I'm also not running more than 4.5 GHz because the board throttles beginning at 4.4 under stress testers.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if ask runs are consistent and you see +3.xx (usually 88) I wouldn't worry about it too much


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Have you tried to run IBT in Windows 7 compatibility mode


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> No, I haven't. I can give that a shot. This is a new problem. Previously I've passed many stress tests in IBT AVX and recieved the "success..." message. During those runs I wasn't using compatibility mode or making a right click and selecting "run as administrator."


I installed Windows 10 and IBT AVX now runs stable. All I did was the upgrade, not a clean install.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if ask runs are consistent and you see +3.xx (usually 88) I wouldn't worry about it too much
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Have you tried to run IBT in Windows 7 compatibility mode
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> No, I haven't. I can give that a shot. This is a new problem. Previously I've passed many stress tests in IBT AVX and recieved the "success..." message. During those runs I wasn't using compatibility mode or making a right click and selecting "run as administrator."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I installed Windows 10 and IBT AVX now runs stable. All I did was the upgrade, not a clean install.
Click to expand...

an upgrade Install "aka" repair reinstall can fix a lot of problems without having to format your entire OS. I've been doing it for years. When windows would start to show issues. A repair reinstall would fix it all the time. I only chose to do a format recently after my windows have issues after the 10 upgrade.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> an upgrade Install "aka" repair reinstall can fix a lot of problems without having to format your entire OS. I've been doing it for years. When windows would start to show issues. A repair reinstall would fix it all the time. I only chose to do a format recently after my windows have issues after the 10 upgrade.


A repair probably would have done just fine, but the "upgrade" will get MS and their persistent messages to STFUp.

I suspect there were some problems with Windows updates on my old 8.1 installation. I noticed the trouble with stress testing after some updates installed. Who knows.

I'm happy with Windows 10, I already had it on my school laptop. I prefer the UI to Windows 8.1. I can't speak to the overall quality too much. That said, with Windows 10/Office 2013, I've certainly had difficulties with everyday things like opening email attachments and Microsoft Office freaking out when file versions aren't the latest possible. Those difficulties were in the name of security, but they were not user friendly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I installed Windows 10 and IBT AVX now runs stable. All I did was the upgrade, not a clean install.


I always make an clone of my OS on another drive so when things go bad, i can always revert back to the last stable settings without doing long repairs or backups.

I use AOMEI backup program for that, i used acronis before but i discovered that program doesn't work correctly with Windows 10 so i changed to AOMEI and no problems and its rather quick.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I always make an clone of my OS on another drive so when things go bad, i can always revert back to the last stable settings without doing long repairs or backups.
> 
> I use AOMEI backup program for that, i used acronis before but i discovered that program doesn't work correctly with Windows 10 so i changed to AOMEI and no problems and its rather quick.


I make periodic backups. Nothing was obviously wrong, I just couldn't get successful stress tests in IBT despite passing all runs at consistent times. I'll have to check my software compatibility with Windows 10. I use Paragon Recovery free edition. It has never wronged me.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm beginning to think that gta v is "that" game you use for stability testing now.... Wife's x6 does 4ghz max ibt 20 passes on 1.464v, but 45 minutes of gta and the game crashes... Have to go all the way up to 1.496v to be gta stable. All other games including bf4 and c3, are solid at lower voltage. Same story on my 9590... Need more voltage for 5ghz...


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm beginning to think that gta v is "that" game you use for stability testing now.... Wife's x6 does 4ghz max ibt 20 passes on 1.464v, but 45 minutes of gta and the game crashes... Have to go all the way up to 1.496v to be gta stable. All other games including bf4 and c3, are solid at lower voltage. Same story on my 9590... Need more voltage for 5ghz...


You're making me want to buy GTAV, but I got no budget for it ) :


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have any of you guys ever tried AISuite 4 way optimization? I just tried it on this board and it shot the 9370 up to 5077? So far it's stable with AIDA will try IBT next but I doubt it'll pass or probably get too hot.
> EDIT: just like I thought it crashed within seconds to BS


and M5A99FX owners have to still make do with Ai Suite 2. :sadsmile

What are you guys using these days to measure boot times. Event logger. The windows event logger tells me I am getting a consistent 19-20 second boot time. Dunno if that's good or not.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have any of you guys ever tried AISuite 4 way optimization? I just tried it on this board and it shot the 9370 up to 5077? So far it's stable with AIDA will try IBT next but I doubt it'll pass or probably get too hot.
> EDIT: just like I thought it crashed within seconds to BS
> 
> 
> 
> and M5A99FX owners have to still make do with Ai Suite 2. :sadsmile
> 
> What are you guys using these days to measure boot times. Event logger. The windows event logger tells me I am getting a consistent 19-20 second boot time. Dunno if that's good or not.
Click to expand...

I think a few guys were using BootRacer for that.

Hows the Subs coming along for the 3d Comp?

I've gotten my x1 subs in, just trying to get my 295x2 working properly for some x2 and x3 subs


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have any of you guys ever tried AISuite 4 way optimization? I just tried it on this board and it shot the 9370 up to 5077? So far it's stable with AIDA will try IBT next but I doubt it'll pass or probably get too hot.
> EDIT: just like I thought it crashed within seconds to BS
> 
> 
> 
> and M5A99FX owners have to still make do with Ai Suite 2. :sadsmile
> 
> What are you guys using these days to measure boot times. Event logger. The windows event logger tells me I am getting a consistent 19-20 second boot time. Dunno if that's good or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think a few guys were using BootRacer for that.
> 
> Hows the Subs coming along for the 3d Comp?
> 
> I've gotten my x1 subs in, just trying to get my 295x2 working properly for some x2 and x3 subs
Click to expand...

I've added two subs. 11 and Firestrike for x2 class. Everyone I try run vantage it hard locks. Gibberish have to fix that. Then I wanna do OC submissions and OC+ tess tweaks and then do it all again for the x1 class. If only I had a back up rig to stick my 6850`s in I would give them a spin as well!


----------



## mus1mus

Vantage is very sensitive to Memory clocks. Even a semi-stable CPU can cause it to hard lock too.

One thing though, it seems to respond well with PCIe clock.

But more subs from Team Red is better than high scoring ones.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Going to be hitting you guys with some Hitman dx12 CPU results this evening...


----------



## Johan45

Kingston came through and sent me a relacement for the one that fried. This one is a Savage the write speeds are kinda low according to secs but hey, I got one back.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Going to be hitting you guys with some Hitman dx12 CPU results this evening...


Get into the 3D Fanboy will ya?


----------



## cssorkinman

I thought this was kind of interesting


----------



## SuperZan

Interesting indeed! Looks as though there is some significant multi-threading optimisation in play.


----------



## Mega Man

Omw the amd beat the Intel, LIES!


----------



## SuperZan

Witchcraft and magnets. And mirrors. Lots of mirrors.


----------



## cssorkinman

It happens more often than people realize with the 9XXX's , glad to see a site have the balls to publish it.


----------



## Johan45

Everything on that graph looked pretty even most likely a GPU bound game.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Everything on that graph looked pretty even most likely a GPU bound game.


It's the same with the latest Assassins Creed game as well (Syndicate), it thumps the crap out of GPU's so much that CPU barely matters in it.

It's a good thing to see really and it's proving that DX11 has a lot of life left in it yet


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the same with the latest Assassins Creed game as well (Syndicate), it thumps the crap out of GPU's so much that CPU barely matters in it.
> 
> It's a good thing to see really and it's proving that DX11 has a lot of life left in it yet


with dx12 though I'm thinking until Intel gets some optimizations in amd is going to shine...I'm considering upgrading to Windows 10 if dx12 starts getting used in the games I play as a lot of tests are showing amd gaining ground in the areas where cpu was holding some games back...so im hopefull dx12 delivers in full


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Everything on that graph looked pretty even most likely a GPU bound game.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same with the latest Assassins Creed game as well (Syndicate), it thumps the crap out of GPU's so much that CPU barely matters in it.
> 
> It's a good thing to see really and it's proving that DX11 has a lot of life left in it yet
Click to expand...

considering DX9 is still kicking around in some "modern" games, I wouldn't expect anything different from DX11 TBH

with what is going on with Win10/DX12 , devs that are not getting a big fat check from MS for exclusivity would do very wise to continue compatibility.

would suck for people with bad connections and data caps with little to no reasonable option for better. but in terms of storage.. what is an extra 5gb-10gb worth of legacy libraries and compatibility when the game is already bordering 50-60gb installed. (other than their obvious connection issues and data cap issues)

Something i would like to see that mitigates this would be torrent style download apposed to the steam style download of you haz resourses? not while i'm running...

yes this requires the use to have a computer on longer but wouldn't impact those with poor connections ( poor in terms of what the isp is offering, not in anyway referencing the "social" class)

With the Advances that DX11 has seen as of lately in modern game engines, DX12 limited eco system that we are aware of now is a Hard sell until the platform has matured to what is expected of a gaming platform (caveat: IMHO)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's the same with the latest Assassins Creed game as well (Syndicate), it thumps the crap out of GPU's so much that CPU barely matters in it.
> 
> It's a good thing to see really and it's proving that DX11 has a lot of life left in it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with dx12 though I'm thinking until Intel gets some optimizations in amd is going to shine...I'm considering upgrading to Windows 10 if dx12 starts getting used in the games I play as a lot of tests are showing amd gaining ground in the areas where cpu was holding some games back...so im hopefull dx12 delivers in full
Click to expand...

If AoTS is anything to go by (Too early to tell) Then DX12 still loves the single core perf over multi-core.

I'm waiting till a see an EA published game come out with DX12 though seeing as traditionally they have done it right ( I get negative scaling in RotTR and Gears of War is DX12 only at this stage), there really isn't enough DX12 titles out there to call it a success or not yet.

I'm just happy that there are new games coming out where the CPU isn't the limiting factor


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1595071

kinda cool, we will see if they keep it that way !

but ... does for example does that mean amd can start making physx work with amd cards ? as it is now, semi open source?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1595071
> 
> kinda cool, we will see if they keep it that way !
> 
> but ... does for example does that mean amd can start making physx work with amd cards ? as it is now, semi open source?


afaik (i could be wrong) but they only released the source code for CPU based PhysX, not GPU based.

I mean I would love to be wrong because there are quite a few titles that i love playing that make good use of PhysX and don't really want to go buy an Nvidia card just for that purpose


----------



## 033Y5

hi everyone

is bulldozer like are piledriver's and as long as we can cool it (water cooling) we can keep clocking it
i am not looking for 24/7 clocks just limits for benching


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> is bulldozer like are piledriver's and as long as we can cool it (water cooling) we can keep clocking it
> i am not looking for 24/7 clocks just limits for benching


Yes, yes and.........YES!









have fun


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes, yes and.........YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun


thank you very much sgt bilko

+1 to you


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1595071
> 
> kinda cool, we will see if they keep it that way !
> 
> but ... does for example does that mean amd can start making physx work with amd cards ? as it is now, semi open source?


Well AMD is already working on cuda licencing are they not? I forget the specifics but that would be the first step for AMD to do something with PhysX


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> is bulldozer like are piledriver's and as long as we can cool it (water cooling) we can keep clocking it
> i am not looking for 24/7 clocks just limits for benching


"If you can cool it, you can clock it!"

My personal motto.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> "If you can cool it, you can clock it!"
> 
> My personal motto.


thats only really true for the amd fx chips
heres my highest validation for the fx4100 is 5317.74 MHz with 1.65ish in bios http://valid.x86.fr/5phsvj

if only "If you can cool it, you can clock it!" was the case for the phenom ii x6's
pushing 1.572V into my 1045t was causing a little bit of a squeaky bum moment
http://valid.x86.fr/iljt0x


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> thats only really true for the amd fx chips
> heres my highest validation for the fx4100 is 5317.74 MHz with 1.65ish in bios http://valid.x86.fr/5phsvj
> 
> if only "If you can cool it, you can clock it!" was the case for the phenom ii x6's
> pushing 1.572V into my 1045t was causing a little bit of a squeaky bum moment
> http://valid.x86.fr/iljt0x


4,6GHZ VS 2.7GHZ Stock looks like an extremely healthy O'clock on a non black edition CPU to boot


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> "If you can cool it, you can clock it!"
> 
> My personal motto.
> 
> 
> 
> thats only really true for the amd fx chips
Click to expand...

No way. Phenom II loved cold. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2718901 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415230


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> No way. Phenom II loved cold. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2718901 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415230


thats why i put phenom ii x6's
because ain't thuban more sensitive to higher voltages unlike the deneb cores ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 4,6GHZ VS 2.7GHZ Stock looks like an extremely healthy O'clock on a non black edition CPU to boot


thank you









i really want to get a 4.8ghz+ for a validation from that chip so gonna try again soon but overclocking the fx4100 for the comp that cssorkinman has setup for the amd 4 core chips
http://www.overclock.net/t/1594761/amd-x-4-battle-royale-time-to-get-your-geek-on-unofficial-competition/0_30#post_25004113


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> No way. Phenom II loved cold. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2718901 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415230
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i put phenom ii x6's
> because ain't thuban more sensitive to higher voltages unlike the deneb cores ?
Click to expand...

Not sure. Didn't have the greatest luck myself with Thuban X6. 1090T I had under liquid chilled or not stopped at 4ghz no acceptations. So didn't bother with anything colder. 1100T at 1.6+ volts probably with chilling would run 5.4ghz or in that area with water chilling to Dice.

Some chips did better than others depending on manufacturing dates much like the FX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> No way. Phenom II loved cold. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2718901 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415230
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i put phenom ii x6's
> because ain't thuban more sensitive to higher voltages unlike the deneb cores ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 4,6GHZ VS 2.7GHZ Stock looks like an extremely healthy O'clock on a non black edition CPU to boot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really want to get a 4.8ghz+ for a validation from that chip so gonna try again soon but overclocking the fx4100 for the comp that cssorkinman has setup for the amd 4 core chips
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1594761/amd-x-4-battle-royale-time-to-get-your-geek-on-unofficial-competition/0_30#post_25004113
Click to expand...

I have my own voltage guide lines considering chilled water cooling - Vishera>deneb>thuban is how I look at it, but that's just my opinion. I've only managed to kill one cpu in all these years and it was a 960T running firestrike at 4.8 ghz as an X6 on a chilled 480mm loop. I tripped the OCP on the 850 watt gold rated seasonic and it killed the chip.


----------



## Kalistoval

Been overclocking my gpu pretty cool temps stay way below 50 on core and mem so far been able to get this firestrike stable and GtaV stable. I have also ran prime 95 blend for 1 hr and ran oclhashcat to stress my gpu to the max for 1 hr works good. Scored this


----------



## neokosmitis

guyz after we see that our o.c. is stable what can we restore on default ?
according to my cpu/mobo ?


----------



## MrPerforations

everything but application power management and turbo core, because it will down clock the cpu from your overclock.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> everything but application power management and turbo core, because it will down clock the cpu from your overclock.


could u be more specific? default c&q c1,c6 and what else? or what exactly?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> could u be more specific? default c&q c1,c6 and what else? or what exactly?


If your OC is stable then turn on C&Q, C6 and all the other power management things, you will need to bump up the voltage a bit because of the power saving dropping the volts by about 2 notches this makes you unstable again, also from experience my sabertooth doesn't like being above high LLC with power staving enabled it just freezes when load is applied.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Been overclocking my gpu pretty cool temps stay way below 50 on core and mem so far been able to get this firestrike stable and GtaV stable. I have also ran prime 95 blend for 1 hr and ran oclhashcat to stress my gpu to the max for 1 hr works good. Scored this


Keep pushing!
I know this is intel but my graphics score is a higher with a 970.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7766839/fs/7863992/fs/7867788


----------



## f1LL

The only power saving feature I have enabled is C6. All others give me bad frametime spikes in games....no idea why though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Keep pushing!
> I know this is intel but my graphics score is a higher with a 970.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7766839/fs/7863992/fs/7867788


That is because you are running on PCIE 3.0 (Intel) vs hurricane's PCIE 2.0 (AMD)

Your core clock helps a bit as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> The only power saving feature I have enabled is C6. All others give me bad frametime spikes in games....no idea why though.


Ram instability is probably the first place I'd look , maybe a bump in dram or cpu/nb voltages.
I'd think it's possible that you are near the limits of what your psu could deliver, ever test wattage pulled from the wall?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> The only power saving feature I have enabled is C6. All others give me bad frametime spikes in games....no idea why though.


If you're monitoring EC sensors on the ASUS board it will do that.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is because you are running on PCIE 3.0 (Intel) vs hurricane's PCIE 2.0 (AMD)
> 
> Your core clock helps a bit as well.


I got similar scores on my AMD bar the combined test because I fluffed my NB overclock.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7867788/fs/7863992/fs/6750643/fs/6750621/fs/6750565


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Keep pushing!
> I know this is intel but my graphics score is a higher with a 970.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7766839/fs/7863992/fs/7867788


I dont think I am able to go higher with this card its 63% asic quality .




I think its a terrible chip a dud chip. It doesn't like anything above 100mv and caps at 1120mhz core but the memory goes up too 1700mhz, I have mines 1525 very little performance gain. In GTAV its flawless though at 1920x1080 60hz everything that can goes max e.g very high + Ultra + x4 Msaa.


----------



## mus1mus

1.25 Max VDDC? Try giving it more than 1.35 and see it clock higher.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1.25 Max VDDC? Try giving it more than 1.35 and see it clock higher.


No max is 1.35 that was a early snip of gpuz here it is at 1 min. Still running oclhashcat I get the same results in Firestrike, Heaven and GTAV hours of GTAV. Its 1.344v here but its gone up to 1.35


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Keep pushing!
> I know this is intel but my graphics score is a higher with a 970.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7766839/fs/7863992/fs/7867788


In all honesty, that isn't my max overclock, its my gaming setting. I am not even pushing the card. My max score was around the 15K, but that wasn't an overall score but only graphics.

When i have some time to bench, i will do an overall score if you like


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> In all honesty, that isn't my max overclock, its my gaming setting. I am not even pushing the card. My max score was around the 15K, but that wasn't an overall score but only graphics.
> 
> When i have some time to bench, i will do an overall score if you like


Please do, 15k graphics score? NICE! What clocks? I need to get mine there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Please do, 15k graphics score? NICE! What clocks? I need to get mine there.


I will, i am curious what i can get now with this new motherboard and SSD, if that does anything lol.

Yeah, it was around 15K, not sure about the exact score though, need to look that up. I don't know if you know this but memory speed does more than clock speed, i gained more points in overclocking the memory than the core, it may depend on the card or ASIC quality perhaps.


----------



## neokosmitis

guyz what does it mean ''rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4'' on prime95? i have oc 8320 to 4.3 with 1.3v and tested with blend test and in 3 hour cpu0 stopped


----------



## jacqlittle

That's an unstable OC, it could be too less voltage on VCore or CPU-NB or RAM...


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> That's an unstable OC, it could be too less voltage on VCore or CPU-NB or RAM...


so i have to give more voltage right?


----------



## jacqlittle

Maybe, you don't say what are all your settings for RAM, CPU-NB, temperatures, etc...


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Maybe, you don't say what are all your settings for RAM, CPU-NB, temperatures, etc...


i have o.c. 8320 to 4.3 with currently settings
Cpu LLC : High
NB LLC : High
Cpu current cap : 130%
Dram: 130%
Cpu Multiplier : 20x
Bus Speed: 200mhz
Ht link/NB Freq : Auto
Cool&Quiet : Disable
C1E : Disable
SVM : Disable
Core C6 State : Disable
HPC mode : Enable
Cpu Cpectrum : Disable
Vcore :1.3V
Max Temp Cpu : 62 Celcius
Max Temp Vcore1 : 58 Celcius

also i have to mention that
i have ran prime couple times for 8 hours,and it seems stable BUT one time i noticed that from 4.3ghz dropped to 3.7 and 3.2ghz.. and other time was stable at 4.3
on gamez some times drops from 4.3 to 4.1 and then 3.8...
these i have noticed from hwmonitor..
Also my temps on vrm are ok,it drops ghz for example while vrm temp are aroun 45Celcius...So it doesnt have to do with temps..
In HWinfo seems the sames not at the same time...and noticed that multiplier doesnt dropp but bus clock of cpu+nb has dropped..
so my question is why?
i think that isnt throttling but i dont know the reason...
thought maybe is my mobo but i dont wanna to believe it...
do u have any idea?

i would like to note that its times that while playing dont have any drop for hours but also there are times that in an hour can take me to 3.8 or 4.1...but i dont see any framedrop on gamez
P.S. power option in windows are set on perfomance

and on energu asus i have set it normal..not asus optimized which gives full of perfomance,quiet,and energy..what in there should i set?
also plz tell me what about this freq drop? it hasnt to do about temps cauze are fine..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I will, i am curious what i can get now with this new motherboard and SSD, if that does anything lol.
> 
> Yeah, it was around 15K, not sure about the exact score though, need to look that up. I don't know if you know this but memory speed does more than clock speed, i gained more points in overclocking the memory than the core, it may depend on the card or ASIC quality perhaps.


Yeah I've started to notice that myself that after 1600mhz core the return results drop off a great deal but ram and vram overclocking seem to improve my scores in valley. If you could find those results that would be great, my 8350 rig will be up next month so I can see how a rev 1 sabertooth battles with your new giga board haha.

Drop me a pm when you find it so I can keep it on record plus you have more experience than me with benchmarks so you could probably teach me a thing or two.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anybody ran DX12 bench on Hitman yet?

14FPS over DX11 on a 390X Maxxed out settings 1080P.... DX11 was avg 67FPS, DX12 was getting 81!!

Too bad the game itself is completely broken and crashes every 10 minutes, lol


----------



## Benjiw

Does anyone here know what Xtreme stress mode on IBT AVX does exactly? I'm using it on my 4670k but I think it just runs the test in real time priority mode or something as all my monitoring software stops working briefly, just thought I'd ask you gents as you've used it for far longer than myself.

I can't wait for my student loan to come in so I can put my 8350 rig back together, I miss using and abusing it lol.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> so i have to give more voltage right?


you need to monitor your cpu voltage when running prime95(load). most motherboards cpu voltage will drop below your setting.

you'll probably need at least 1.40v to run 4.3g. just guessing each cpu and motherboard is different.

ud


----------



## mirzet1976

Guys does anyone know which bar tricks used to these two have a lot better record than me in GPUPI for CPU. They have 16 sec and I 27sec

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rookie_rumble_amd_26/2805/gpupi_for_cpu_-_100m


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Guys does anyone know which bar tricks used to these two have a lot better record than me in GPUPI for CPU. They have 16 sec and I 27sec
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rookie_rumble_amd_26/2805/gpupi_for_cpu_-_100m


Look at the screencaps and you'll see it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Guys does anyone know which bar tricks used to these two have a lot better record than me in GPUPI for CPU. They have 16 sec and I 27sec
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rookie_rumble_amd_26/2805/gpupi_for_cpu_-_100m


have you tried running bdc with it, its maybe worth a try, might not work though


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at the screencaps and you'll see it


Im using Mini Win7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have you tried running bdc with it, its maybe worth a try, might not work though


I tried but it does not give so little result


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram instability is probably the first place I'd look , maybe a bump in dram or cpu/nb voltages.
> I'd think it's possible that you are near the limits of what your psu could deliver, ever test wattage pulled from the wall?


Yea, my PSU is definitely at it's limits. While running Prime + Furmark my kill-a-watt-like device shows spikes of 590W, while playing nicely multithreaded games (RainbowSix Siege, Star Citizen's Arc Corp or Hangar) it doesn't exceed 500W though. A bigger PSU certainly is next on my shopping list. Those bigger frame times appear in games like CS:GO too though, and that doesn't exceed 50% utilization CPU nor GPU.
Can RAM become unstable because of power saving features? The IMC maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you're monitoring EC sensors on the ASUS board it will do that.


Oh ok! So that's what that warning in HWiNFO64 is for?








Will test if that was the issue.

Thank you both!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Guys does anyone know which bar tricks used to these two have a lot better record than me in GPUPI for CPU. They have 16 sec and I 27sec
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rookie_rumble_amd_26/2805/gpupi_for_cpu_-_100m


OPen CL version is the key


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Yea, my PSU is definitely at it's limits. While running Prime + Furmark my kill-a-watt-like device shows spikes of 590W, while playing nicely multithreaded games (RainbowSix Siege, Star Citizen's Arc Corp or Hangar) it doesn't exceed 500W though. A bigger PSU certainly is next on my shopping list. Those bigger frame times appear in games like CS:GO too though, and that doesn't exceed 50% utilization CPU nor GPU.
> Can RAM become unstable because of power saving features? The IMC maybe?
> Oh ok! So that's what that warning in HWiNFO64 is for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will test if that was the issue.
> 
> Thank you both!


Yeah I got a 24 hr ban for trying to fix the issue once in CSGO and all it was was the EC sensors, once disabled you won't have those lag spikes every few seconds.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> you need to monitor your cpu voltage when running prime95(load). most motherboards cpu voltage will drop below your setting.
> 
> you'll probably need at least 1.40v to run 4.3g. just guessing each cpu and motherboard is different.


Not sure about non-E chips but my 8370E is Prime stable at 4.5 1.385 with medium LLC in Prime (768 - 900 FFT, in place. UD3P 2.0 board.)

However, since the board may be throttling beginning at 4.4 it could be an erroneous result. For 4.4 I am stable somewhere around 1.35.


----------



## tyrex13

This seems to be the best OC I can get on my 8350. 4.8 shuts the computer down almost immediately when I run small FFT's.


----------



## MrPerforations

yes,
try 4.6ghz at 1.44v (idle and load)
and 75c is a high temp to have there.


oh and you do know what your doing right?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Does anyone here know what Xtreme stress mode on IBT AVX does exactly? I'm using it on my 4670k but I think it just runs the test in real time priority mode or something as all my monitoring software stops working briefly, just thought I'd ask you gents as you've used it for far longer than myself.
> 
> I can't wait for my student loan to come in so I can put my 8350 rig back together, I miss using and abusing it lol.


There is apparently a ibtavx for amd and a different one for Intel, no idea if it is true fyi


----------



## mus1mus

There must be one for Intel. The AMD version was just a patched variant.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyrex13*
> 
> This seems to be the best OC I can get on my 8350. 4.8 shuts the computer down almost immediately when I run small FFT's.


Eh, Are those Erroneous voltage readings or are you killing your PSU slowly (or quickly?) (look at 12v and 3.3v)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yes,
> try 4.6ghz at 1.44v (idle and load)
> and 75c is a high temp to have there.
> 
> 
> oh and you do know what your doing right?


3* over max daily temperature during a stress test is of absolutely no concern.

not to mention its HWmonitor so it is likely polling the socket temp. and 75* on socket is nothing to be concerned about when it is almost 100% likely that is was momentary only temp spike


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There must be one for Intel. The AMD version was just a patched variant.


I don't know if this is exactly the case.

yes the version we use is patched. but what that patch is i'm more likely to believe it is simply to enable avx calculations.

as AVX is AVX, there isn't any difference outside of hardware implementation and raw strength.

As for the extreme test option. it has done nothing but insta freeze or insta reboots my amd rig.

I don't know what it does and am not keen on using it until i know better of what that mode was designed to do.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There must be one for Intel. The AMD version was just a patched variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is exactly the case.
> 
> yes the version we use is patched. but what that patch is i'm more likely to believe it is simply to enable avx calculations.
> 
> as AVX is AVX, there isn't any difference outside of hardware implementation and raw strength.
> 
> As for the extreme test option. it has done nothing but insta freeze or insta reboots my amd rig.
> 
> I don't know what it does and am not keen on using it until i know better of what that mode was designed to do.
Click to expand...

From the Author himself


----------



## Mega Man

OT this is hilarious and i have been laughing non stop for a bit

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595044/kt-angered-game-developer-sues-critic-for-10-million-dollars-video/0_100#post_25010232


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OT this is hilarious and i have been laughing non stop for a bit
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1595044/kt-angered-game-developer-sues-critic-for-10-million-dollars-video/0_100#post_25010232


Yeah, I started watching that drama.. just LOLZ all over the place.. the review of the review that got reviewed to review in response to the review.. and that is an accurate statement.! bahahahha


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I don't know if this is exactly the case.
> 
> yes the version we use is patched. but what that patch is i'm more likely to believe it is simply to enable avx calculations.
> 
> as AVX is AVX, there isn't any difference outside of hardware implementation and raw strength.
> 
> As for the extreme test option. it has done nothing but insta freeze or insta reboots my amd rig.
> 
> I don't know what it does and am not keen on using it until i know better of what that mode was designed to do.


It is the case, the one from this thread *WILL NOT WORK WITH MY 4670K INTEL CPU*, don't know why, I'm not advanced a coder to look into it but the one I got directly from the creator's post on another forum works with my intel CPU. It's been discussed prior in the 24/7 5ghz thread. I used to use Xtreme on the AMD rig but didn't really understand it's application. Apparently it's more accurate for finding instability from the thread I got it from, again by the creator AgentGod.

I can pass Maximum for 20 passes without Xtreme stress mode but not with it enabled and my intel rig does crash randomly sometimes so I believe it to be accurate. (I think the crash is caused by memory as I'm struggling to find the balance with uncore clock and voltages.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It is the case, the one from this thread *WILL NOT WORK WITH MY 4670K INTEL CPU*, don't know why, I'm not advanced a coder to look into it but the one I got directly from the creator's post on another forum works with my intel CPU. It's been discussed prior in the 24/7 5ghz thread. I used to use Xtreme on the AMD rig but didn't really understand it's application. Apparently it's more accurate for finding instability from the thread I got it from, again by the creator AgentGod.
> 
> I can pass Maximum for 20 passes without Xtreme stress mode but not with it enabled and my intel rig does crash randomly sometimes so I believe it to be accurate. (I think the crash is caused by memory as I'm struggling to find the balance with uncore clock and voltages.


I was chasing my tail trying to get uncore just right when I realised that my board was downvolting my RAM.







always worth taking another look at the memory.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyrex13*
> 
> This seems to be the best OC I can get on my 8350. 4.8 shuts the computer down almost immediately when I run small FFT's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Eh, Are those Erroneous voltage readings or are you killing your PSU slowly (or quickly?) (look at 12v and 3.3v)


Also, in case you're not aware that is the non AVX version of IBT. GFlops are too low


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






IBT AVX version can be found on the OP








Are you running active cooling on the VRM's? An old case fan (even stock HS fan) works wonders!


----------



## tyrex13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Also, in case you're not aware that is the non AVX version of IBT. GFlops are too low
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX version can be found on the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running active cooling on the VRM's? An old case fan (even stock HS fan) works wonders!


My power supply is new and my voltages are within spec. Not sure with the deal is with that 6V reading on the 12V though. It's either a sensor error or a drop fast enough to not shut down the PC. I have played with fans and today just semi installed an 80mm fan on the VRM's and a 120mm slim fan on the back of the mother board. It dropped the socket temp 10 degrees C, but this 8350 seems to have hit the wall at 4.7. It runs fine at 1.45V, but shuts the PC off at 4.8 a few seconds into P95 Small FFT's all the way up to 1.52V and I stopped trying.

I have a 9590 sitting on my desk that I picked up cheap. Not that I've got my socket temps under better control I may reinstall it and see if I can get to 5GHz on this MB. I ordered some small heat sinks for the MOSFETS on the back of the board that I'll install first. If I can't get the 9590 stable at 5 then I'll just live with the 8350 at 4.7 until Zen comes out...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

if you can't get a 8350 too 4.8 you won't get a 9590 to 5.. considering same equipment.. not gunna happen


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if you can't get a 8350 too 4.8 you won't get a 9590 to 5.. considering same equipment.. not gunna happen


Pretty much, need to learn what you're doing in order to tame one of those from what everyone tells me, but I do take it with a pinch of salt. 50mhz from 5ghz with my 4670k.


----------



## warpuck

Todays N. American Shell Shocker. Tempting but I will pass and wait for the Zen'

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?utm_medium=Email&nm_mc=EMC-SD032016&cm_mmc=EMC-SD032016-_-SD032216-_-item-_-19-113-399&et_cid=25550&et_rid=157548&et_p1=&email64=d2FycGRwdWNrQHlhaG9vLmNvbQ==


----------



## chrisjames61

I bought an 8300 for $99 a couple months back. I don't use it. It used a miniscule amount of voltage at stock. To get it to 4.5 I had to go over 1.4v. I stopped there because I figured to get to 4.7 it would need as much vcore as my old 8320. So my 8320 went back in. The 8300 I put in another machine which is gathering dust.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I bought an 8300 for $99 a couple months back. I don't use it. It used a miniscule amount of voltage at stock. To get it to 4.5 I had to go over 1.4v. I stopped there because I figured to get to 4.7 it would need as much vcore as my old 8320. So my 8320 went back in. The 8300 I put in another machine which is gathering dust.


Funny, i did exactly the same, only i paid 125 euros for the 8300 (retail version) and it was barely better than my 8320, so i keep the 8300 as spare.

Honestly, 100$ or euros, is what i now consider a fair price for an 83xx. But for a gamer, it makes little sense now, even at 100 $, unless, you are desperately low on cash and have already AM3+ and don't plan to upgrade any time soon.

For non gamers however, the 83XX is still a great deal. When they go EOL, if i find an FX at lower than 100 euros, i will probably won't resist the temptation to grab one and upgrade my dedicated videocoder rig (while keeping one 8core for spare too).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Well I ran a test.. under DX12 Ashes of the Singularity runs Decently on stock 8350 and my 2x 280x's even played it a bit and well I may just have to buy the thing once it comes out


----------



## Benjiw

Hiya guys, Know this might be a longshot, but... My 4670k can pass IBT AVX Maximum at 4.9ghz but as soon as I get in a game of CSGO give it 10-40min the whole pc will hard lock/crash and I'm not sure why, I'm using LLC and stuff all maxed out etc but I'm not sure where to start?


----------



## mus1mus

What's the cache clock? And yep, this is not the Devil's Canyon club.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the cache clock? And yep, this is not the Devil's Canyon club.


stock at 3.8ghz at least I've been told 3.4-3.8 is stock?


----------



## cssorkinman

I started to notice my temps were creeping up on my 3 year old thermaltake 2 water extreme so I decided to replace it with a corsair H100i V2. Now this is just a rebadge of the H100i GTX to quote corsair george in another forum.

I've done a little bit of testing with it running cinebench r 15 at 5 ghz/1.48 volts to the cpu and 1.4 votls cpu/nb.
On the silent setting in corsair link it maxxed out at 65 C, balanced hit 62 and performance was at 58C. No too bad for an AIO,

The most significant finding is for anyone that is running older versions of corsair link ( abominable- i hated it) *PLEASE update to version 4,* it's infinitely better than the old ones.


----------



## bigdayve

We too po' fa that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the cache clock? And yep, this is not the Devil's Canyon club.


----------



## STW1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the cache clock? And yep, this is not the Devil's Canyon club.


I totally agree!!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> I totally agree!!!


Didn't realise it was going to be a big issue to be honest as most in here have both intel and AMD much like myself.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Didn't realise it was going to be a big issue to be honest as most in here have both intel and AMD much like myself.


Yep. We can do an off-topic from time to time but you issue is now all too specific.







Another club should help better due to this.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I was excited for dx12 on vishera, but i ran the Hitman dx12 benchmark and see that it stutters from CPU spikes! It literally hits 100% CPU load on all 8 cores! That's nuts.... It's utilizing the CPU TOO WELL it seems....

I mean, I'm at 5ghz/2600nb-ht/2400RAM, it ain't getting any better for this thing... That's admittedly at 1080p, and i normally use 4k, but it's only hitting 85fps avg with max settings. Dx11 only utilizes around 60% CPU and gets 69fps....

It's a good thing to see, but now I'm afraid dx12 may show the FX' age rather than merely help it stretch it's legs....


----------



## miklkit

No, all that says is that the Hitman engine is poorly optimized. This is a Hitman Absolution chart. Note the heavy CPU loads while the GPU is just loafing. Try it for yourself and see.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, all that says is that the Hitman engine is poorly optimized. This is a Hitman Absolution chart. Note the heavy CPU loads while the GPU is just loafing. Try it for yourself and see.


I think Smith is playing hitman 2016.

Does the benchmark come with the $16 version or do you have to spend the $60 to get it with the full version @Agent Smith1984 ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think Smith is playing hitman 2016.
> 
> Does the benchmark come with the $16 version or do you have to spend the $60 to get it with the full version @Agent Smith1984 ?


I got the free key with my 390x, it is Hitman 2016.

It's a broken crap heap of a game right now, but it's dx12 performance is both impressive compared to dx11, but scary looking at CPU usage....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. We can do an off-topic from time to time but you issue is now all too specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another club should help better due to this.


So don't ask people I know for help in a thread they frequent because it's off topic? I'm in the haswell club but there isn't much going on. Anyway forget it I'll figure it out on my own. This thread will be dead then when Zen comes out?


----------



## f1LL

Thanks for the EC-sensor advice @Benjiw! It seems that actually was the issue in my case


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Thanks for the EC-sensor advice @Benjiw! It seems that actually was the issue in my case


Haha great news, caught me out that's for sure! Glad I could help out and stop you from getting banned in CSGO and ripping your hair out, when it does that it's unplayable.


----------



## Mega Man

I have got to wonder, nit saying you guys are wrong but I wonder if you can compensate for these issues with the ec sensor I don't have an issue on any of my asus boards amd or Intel


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I have got to wonder, nit saying you guys are wrong but I wonder if you can compensate for these issues with the ec sensor I don't have an issue on any of my asus boards amd or Intel


If I turn on EC Sensor with HWinfo 64 my games lag ever 2 secs, if I turn it off the issue goes away so not really sure what to say.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I have got to wonder, nit saying you guys are wrong but I wonder if you can compensate for these issues with the ec sensor I don't have an issue on any of my asus boards amd or Intel


It only applies to the Sabertooth and nothing else..........it's a weird one for sure but I always have it disabled anyway, easier that way


----------



## mus1mus

Benjiw, as much as everbody wants to help everyone that comes in here, your issue is a bit focused on a different platform that most guys here cannot relate to. There are at most, a handful of guys that can relate to your issue. Thus pointing you into a specific thread and not here.

This thread will be alive even after Zen comes out. Don't be too harsh and stop rushing things when seeking advice.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Benjiw, as much as everbody wants to help everyone that comes in here, your issue is a bit focused on a different platform that most guys here cannot relate to. There are at most, a handful of guys that can relate to your issue. Thus pointing you into a specific thread and not here.
> 
> This thread will be alive even after Zen comes out. Don't be too harsh and stop rushing things when seeking advice.


i'm going to side with benjiw its not like he's posting all the time about intel *shudders*









i always ask in here about different stuff.......as the knowledge in this thread goes far.......we all been in this thread for a few years now and i respect peoples opinion/advice in here more than i do in other threads.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i'm going to side with benjiw its not like he's posting all the time about intel *shudders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always ask in here about different stuff.......as the knowledge in this thread goes far.......we all been in this thread for a few years now and *i respect peoples opinion/advice in here more than i do in other threads.*....


I, in a way, feels the same. Skylake and Haswell-E thread are flooded by wave riding noobs. You can't imagine the kind of questions/noobishness they are throwing into the thread.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I, in a way, feels the same. Skylake and Haswell-E thread are flooded by wave riding noobs. You can't imagine the kind of questions/noobishness they are throwing into the thread.


Can we get back on topic please...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Can we get back on topic please...


lol...speaking of off topic...I finally got my rads in...420 required removing top of the case because I didn't have forethought and installed my video cards before it...So rather than unplumb them I improvised...to the in topic part I'm hoping this new rad space can get me to 5.0 daily we will see...And I also have the ec sensor issue which is sad because they are great info...in my case the sensors make me fail ibt due to whatever cycle stealing that causes the issues...with it off passes with ease with it on it fails every time...for w/e reason


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol...speaking of off topic...I finally got my rads in...420 required removing top of the case because I didn't have forethought and installed my video cards before it...So rather than unplumb them I improvised...to the in topic part I'm hoping this new rad space can get me to 5.0 daily we will see...And I also have the ec sensor issue which is sad because they are great info...in my case the sensors make me fail ibt due to whatever cycle stealing that causes the issues...with it off passes with ease with it on it fails every time...for w/e reason


I had a 360 and a 240 for my 5ghz daily.


----------



## STW1911

But this is an AMD Club, Not an Intel one!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> But this is an AMD Club, Not an Intel one!!


Get over it already...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i'm going to side with benjiw its not like he's posting all the time about intel *shudders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always ask in here about different stuff.......as the knowledge in this thread goes far.......we all been in this thread for a few years now and *i respect peoples opinion/advice in here more than i do in other threads.*....
> 
> 
> 
> I, in a way, feels the same. Skylake and Haswell-E thread are flooded by wave riding noobs. You can't imagine the kind of questions/noobishness they are throwing into the thread.
Click to expand...

Trust me, I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I, in a way, feels the same. Skylake and Haswell-E thread are flooded by wave riding noobs. You can't imagine the kind of questions/noobishness they are throwing into the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get back on topic please...
Click to expand...

Ok seriously I am sick of hearing " can we get on topic " should I go quote kya about how this is a club for us to talk and as long as we help those in need we can talk. (Paraphrase)
Frankly I was lost when I first used to Intel and guess where I went for info?

If you or others don't like it. Then don't read it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Can we get back on topic please...
> 
> 
> 
> lol...speaking of off topic...I finally got my rads in...420 required removing top of the case because I didn't have forethought and installed my video cards before it...So rather than unplumb them I improvised...to the in topic part I'm hoping this new rad space can get me to 5.0 daily we will see...And I also have the ec sensor issue which is sad because they are great info...in my case the sensors make me fail ibt due to whatever cycle stealing that causes the issues...with it off passes with ease with it on it fails every time...for w/e reason
Click to expand...

Can i sees some bios screens?


----------



## STW1911

Not me, You!!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> Not me, You!!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Trust me, I know.
> Ok seriously I am sick of hearing " can we get on topic " should I go quote kya about how this is a club for us to talk and as long as we help those in need we can talk. (Paraphrase)
> Frankly I was lost when I first used to Intel and guess where I went for info?
> 
> If you or others don't like it. Then don't read it.
> Can i sees some bios screens?


Which is why I was asking for help...
But nevermind, I'll leave the thread until I have my 8350 rig back up and running as I'm no longer a member without the rig running it would appear.


----------



## Mega Man

.... Nvidia gives 5-10% more perf for free and all praise Nvidia, amd does it, and "ONLY BOOSTS perf 5-10%"


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> .... Nvidia gives 5-10% more perf for free and all praise Nvidia, amd does it, and "ONLY BOOSTS perf 5-10%"


What are you talking about? I own both and see no difference between the 2, I only got this damn thing so I could learn more about intel and their crap.


----------



## Mega Man

Not directed at you, it was a thread headline (but it was paraphrased) about a "new game" sorry I should of mentioned "ot" and not about intel, nor was my rant about being off topic you just were the easiest to quote

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595771/wccf-async-compute-only-boosted-hitman-s-performance-by-5-10-on-amd-cards#post_25024088


----------



## superstition222

Who knows how accurate that article is anyway. Developers' individual opinions aren't always sacrosanct.

Other articles have said async can offer a lot more than 5-10% performance.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i'm going to side with benjiw its not like he's posting all the time about intel *shudders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always ask in here about different stuff.......as the knowledge in this thread goes far.......we all been in this thread for a few years now and i respect peoples opinion/advice in here more than i do in other threads.....


This^..

I consider this thread to be home to all my computing queries...

It's asking your friends to help...

And they do...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Can i sees some bios screens?


you surely can as soon as i finish putting the baby back together...I've been seeing a new lady since the backstabber left and it's taking most of my time but SOON! On a positive note my buddy in NC gets a much needed upgrade out of the deal since he will inherit the rig I had built for her in my phanteks pro case since Im moving to the primo...which is nearly 75 lbs already lol


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Who knows how accurate that article is anyway. Developers' individual opinions aren't always sacrosanct.
> 
> Other articles have said async can offer a lot more than 5-10% performance.


So if all were not crippled by the presence of another (my GTX 690) brand in the same box with the R9 285 and every thing would be happy and not taking swipes at the other. Say like 28K or so encrypted code M$ put in DOS 6 so win 3.11 would not run on DR DOS 6 ? {Funny thing is if you cut and pasted it at right line in DR DOS 6. DR Dos 6 would run 3.11). Legal to road block on the "Information Highway" but not acceptable for GM to build a Ford detector that spreads nails in the path of a Ford. That is the part I never understood. I don't support "those know how to code" as Bill said when asked about that DOS code, any more than I support the local mafia. The funny part is now M$ wants everybody to play nice.

Surely someone would like to have a Fury and a Titan in the same box. I know I would. If they could just get along.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi FX fellas,

I just did a run of API overhead feature test in my 3Dmark package but i have no idea what these numbers mean, can anyone tell me if its good or bad?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11413354?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi FX fellas,
> 
> I just did a run of API overhead feature test in my 3Dmark package but i have no idea what these numbers mean, can anyone tell me if its good or bad?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11413354?


Maybe the version of the test is different than the one I ran, but my DX 11 scores were about double those.( windows 7 @ 5 ghz.2400/2400/2600 NB )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe the version of the test is different than the one I ran, but my DX 11 scores were about double those.( windows 7 @ 5 ghz.2400/2400/2600 NB )


Double? Are you sure? Sounds little strange to me.

Do you have a link so i can compare? Maybe you were using mantle?

Here is an comparison between my 8350 and an 4770K: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/116869/aot/126756


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe the version of the test is different than the one I ran, but my DX 11 scores were about double those.( windows 7 @ 5 ghz.2400/2400/2600 NB )
> 
> 
> 
> Double? Are you sure? Sounds little strange to me.
> 
> Do you have a link so i can compare? Maybe you were using mantle?
> 
> Here is an comparison between my 8350 and an 4770K: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/116869/aot/126756
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586825/in-depth-look-at-3dmarks-dx11-api-overhead-test-suite-featuring-amd-fx-8370-e-with-comparisons-to-firestrike-core-speed-mem-speed-north-bridge-speed-hypertransport-speed-tested/10#post_24769780


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586825/in-depth-look-at-3dmarks-dx11-api-overhead-test-suite-featuring-amd-fx-8370-e-with-comparisons-to-firestrike-core-speed-mem-speed-north-bridge-speed-hypertransport-speed-tested/10#post_24769780


Thnx but you are running an complete different platform. Different CPU, different OS, different RAM etc. etc. but still, very impressive score.

I think 16 GB 2400 MHz RAM is very hard on my IMC, i am also running 2400 MHz CPU/NB, wouldn't t hat be enough?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586825/in-depth-look-at-3dmarks-dx11-api-overhead-test-suite-featuring-amd-fx-8370-e-with-comparisons-to-firestrike-core-speed-mem-speed-north-bridge-speed-hypertransport-speed-tested/10#post_24769780
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx but you are running an complete different platform. Different CPU, different OS, different RAM etc. etc. but still, very impressive score.
> 
> I think 16 GB 2400 MHz RAM is very hard on my IMC, i am also running 2400 MHz CPU/NB, wouldn't t hat be enough?
Click to expand...

check that thread again, first post has all the graphs. and for refernace i'll post one here..



a vish is a vish. notice the clock speed and the bottom memory and nb settings

something ain't right with your multi-thread DX11 results

P.s. IMHO 2400mhz nb starves 2400mhz ram a little. 2600mhz or faster to see the gains from 2400mh ram.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> check that thread again, first post has all the graphs. and for refernace i'll post one here..
> 
> 
> 
> a vish is a vish. notice the clock speed and the bottom memory and nb settings
> 
> something ain't right with your multi-thread DX11 results
> 
> P.s. IMHO 2400mhz nb starves 2400mhz ram a little. 2600mhz or faster to see the gains from 2400mh ram.


Not again something wrong with my rig









What could this be? Is it possible that the NB is too low and it has this much affect on it? I am running 2475 MHz cpu/nb and 2700 HT, perhaps i can try to get 2700 cpu/nb but that would take a lot of voltage and heat to my vrm's.

I will upper the nb and going to have to see if that would make any difference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ram timings too loose maybe also?

you normally have power savings features on right? try running it with them off.. and make sure vsync/gsync is disabled in driver for the api test (for all of 3dmarks stuff really tbh)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ram timings too loose maybe also?
> 
> you normally have power savings features on right? try running it with them off.. and make sure vsync/gsync is disabled in driver for the api test (for all of 3dmarks stuff really tbh)


Timings are stock and i don't have any power saving features on at the moment no. tried 2700 MHz nb but windows 10 didn't boot and got black screen lol have to try again..

the thing i don't like about the latest UEFI BIOS from Gigabyte is that i don't get multiplier.. i only see stock speeds and than go from there, so its always a guess what i end up with when i change my FSB..

Don't like that at all tbh, i am going to send Gigabyte an email about it and maybe they can change that?


----------



## hurricane28

I start to dislike this motherboard a great deal now... no matter what i change there is no way of me booting anything else than i have set up now..

Here are my settings:



I don't know if i can take screenshots but i can't take pictures with my cellphone and upload it because they are too large... ugh, the drama of having all this technology...


----------



## hurricane28

With 2700 MHz cpu/nb, 2700 HT 4.8 GHz i get the same results.. what kind of voodoo magic is going on with my system...?

I think my CPU is bad in some sort of way because i also get very low IOPS with my SSD... OR you guys are trolling me









Seriously, i am getting very annoyed by this because for the last couple of months i have problem after problem with my PC and no one knows what is going on... If i cannot solve this issue i am having i am going to end up selling the darn thing and build an Intel rig..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe the version of the test is different than the one I ran, but my DX 11 scores were about double those.( windows 7 @ 5 ghz.2400/2400/2600 NB )


Do you have an explanation for my rather low scores..? Is it because you used an AMD GPU? I do know this test is biased towards AMD GPU's but double the scores..?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe the version of the test is different than the one I ran, but my DX 11 scores were about double those.( windows 7 @ 5 ghz.2400/2400/2600 NB )
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation for my rather low scores..? Is it because you used an AMD GPU? I do know this test is biased towards AMD GPU's but double the scores..?
Click to expand...

Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe the version of the test is different than the one I ran, but my DX 11 scores were about double those.( windows 7 @ 5 ghz.2400/2400/2600 NB )
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation for my rather low scores..? Is it because you used an AMD GPU? I do know this test is biased towards AMD GPU's but double the scores..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

Hurr,I really think you just need to buy Intel, ...


----------



## mus1mus

Or start fixing what is wrong rather than . . .


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe the version of the test is different than the one I ran, but my DX 11 scores were about double those.( windows 7 @ 5 ghz.2400/2400/2600 NB )
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an explanation for my rather low scores..? Is it because you used an AMD GPU? I do know this test is biased towards AMD GPU's but double the scores..?
Click to expand...

Gpu has little to no effect on this benchmark IMHO.

I am running Nvidia also so that kinda rules out the api gpu bias.

p.s. i'm not trying to be not helpful i've just got no clue about the issue.

i've got suspicions but nothing rooted in fact. my gut instinct is that it has to do with Win10 but short of doing up an install of win10 for myself I have no real grounds to think this.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hurr,I really think you just need to buy Intel, ...


Why is that? I am not sure why you making this comment to be honest, you never ever provided any help whatsoever regarding my issues but only making comments like this..

Are you having fun trolling people for no damn reason at all because they have problems you can't seem to fix...?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.


What RAM issues you are revering to? I have brand new 16 GB G.Skill 2400 MHz kit. Are you suggesting that my rig can't handle 2400 MHz 16 GB? Could that be the problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or start fixing what is wrong rather than . . .


What would you suggest to do about it? I am open for suggestions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Gpu has little to no effect on this benchmark IMHO.
> 
> I am running Nvidia also so that kinda rules out the api gpu bias.


Are you also get double the scores i am getting?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

let me check, what res did you run the API test @? also windowed or Fullscreen


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.
> 
> 
> 
> What RAM issues you are revering to? I have brand new 16 GB G.Skill 2400 MHz kit. Are you suggesting that my rig can't handle 2400 MHz 16 GB? Could that be the problem?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or start fixing what is wrong rather than . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you suggest to do about it? I am open for suggestions.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Gpu has little to no effect on this benchmark IMHO.
> 
> I am running Nvidia also so that kinda rules out the api gpu bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you also get double the scores i am getting?
Click to expand...

I'm saying that it is a possibility that there is some instability with the ram and it's settings that could explain the shortfall in scores. Vishera seems funny that way, it will continue to run but run poorly, my other systems seem to just crap out if there is some slight issues with ram.

Another possibility is throttling.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> let me check, what res did you run the API test @? also windowed or Fullscreen


Full 1080p i used the full screen.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.
> 
> 
> 
> What RAM issues you are revering to? I have brand new 16 GB G.Skill 2400 MHz kit. Are you suggesting that my rig can't handle 2400 MHz 16 GB? Could that be the problem?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or start fixing what is wrong rather than . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you suggest to do about it? I am open for suggestions.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ram issues? Best way I know of to make the Vishera perform under par.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Gpu has little to no effect on this benchmark IMHO.
> 
> I am running Nvidia also so that kinda rules out the api gpu bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you also get double the scores i am getting?
Click to expand...

umm didnt we go over this a month ago?
Try dropping the ram speeds down to 2133 and see if that helps with stability


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm saying that it is a possibility that there is some instability with the ram and it's settings that could explain the shortfall in scores. Vishera seems funny that way, it will continue to run but run poorly, my other systems seem to just crap out if there is some slight issues with ram.
> 
> Another possibility is throttling.


hmm i think you are right..

When i set the cpu/nb @ 2700 MHz i get higher IOPS and the scores are also higher than when i set it to 2475 MHz. I think i have too high CPU frequency to RAM and CPU/NB ratio which is causing low scores and maybe throtting.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm saying that it is a possibility that there is some instability with the ram and it's settings that could explain the shortfall in scores. Vishera seems funny that way, it will continue to run but run poorly, my other systems seem to just crap out if there is some slight issues with ram.
> 
> Another possibility is throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm i think you are right..
> 
> When i set the cpu/nb @ 2700 MHz i get higher IOPS and the scores are also higher than when i set it to 2475 MHz. I think i have too high CPU frequency to RAM and CPU/NB ratio which is causing low scores and maybe throtting.
Click to expand...

I think your IMC is not able to handle 16GB of RAM @ 2400 honestly


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11420599

p.s. didn't think 990FX had support for NVMe


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

also this might help the understanding of the api test for those who didn't follow my thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> WHAT THE GABE.N Does this API Test DO? : It tests your CPU's ability to manage API draw calls in GAMES
> 
> how it does this is by starting your CPU at a rather low amount of draw calls. so you start with a VERY VERY high FPS, this doesn't matter however due to how the benchmark finishes.
> 
> The benchmark has a staggered stop point. The draw call amount will stop once the bench mark reaches 30fps. however this is not what the score tells you.
> the score calculation begins at that point. i am still a little gray on but this is what i'm going with.
> 
> the score is indicative of the amount of draw calls received in the Second in time succeeding the point which the bench mark gets lower than 30 fps. while the Draw call amount you see in the benchmark is the draw call per frame.
> 
> why i didn't do fps testing on this: i don't see how its relevant, every benchmark ends at the same FPS and its score is bearing on the draw calls per second rather than the frame rate per second. the beginning of the test is irrelevant for FPS because no game beside 2D side scrolled will have that low of draw calls per frame, and at the lowest fps range I don't think Assassins creed even got remotely close to that range of draw calls. but then again i don't know for sure due to know owning that game.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think your IMC is not able to handle 16GB of RAM @ 2400 honestly


I think so too man, or i have to lower my CPU OC or i have to drop my RAM to 2133 or even 1866 MHz i think... bummer man..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think your IMC is not able to handle 16GB of RAM @ 2400 honestly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> also this might help the understanding of the api test for those who didn't follow my thread


Thnx man, i will go read though it tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I think your IMC is not able to handle 16GB of RAM @ 2400 honestly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11420599
> 
> p.s. didn't think 990FX had support for NVMe


This is the only board i know of that has support for Nvme, that's the one reason i went with this board to be honest. I have some difficulty though, but that will be sorted out soon because Gigabyte and Samsung are working on a fix for the 950 Pro SSD's because a lot of people have trouble with the speeds on Intel and AMD systems. I have problems with the IOPS and other people have similar or having trouble with the high random read/write speeds. It can be a Windows 10 issue as well, they are working on it as we speak.


----------



## cssorkinman

Ran it again
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11422199?


----------



## Benjiw

Seems my HyperX Savage RAM has a lot to answer for... Just passed 20 runs of Maximum IBT AVX on the intel rig and had to overvolt my ram to get it to run at the rated speeds and tweak a few other options on the ASUS Maximus VII Ranger. Thanks for the help everyone.

Joking aside, not long now until I can get Chernobyl back up and running!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Seems my HyperX Savage RAM has a lot to answer for... Just passed 20 runs of Maximum IBT AVX on the intel rig and had to overvolt my ram to get it to run at the rated speeds and tweak a few other options on the ASUS Maximus VII Ranger. Thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> Joking aside, not long now until I can get Chernobyl back up and running!


not uncommon to have to overvolt ram a bit when overclocking cpu...glad you got her sorted


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hurr,I really think you just need to buy Intel, ...
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? I am not sure why you making this comment to be honest, you never ever provided any help whatsoever regarding my issues but only making comments like this..
> 
> Are you having fun trolling people for no damn reason at all because they have problems you can't seem to fix...?
Click to expand...

ha

i have helped you more times, then i help others

you choose to IGNORE my advice, as you dont like it and frankly i am sick of saying it.

get STABLE and stop with the baloney of " your never stable once you oc" it is a false statement.

now since you WILL NOT listen ( IE you can not claim ignorance ) you consistently find "reasons" why you need to rma

either

A) find stability in your oc

b) goto stock ONLY setting

c) buy a LOCKED cpu and dont oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm saying that it is a possibility that there is some instability with the ram and it's settings that could explain the shortfall in scores. Vishera seems funny that way, it will continue to run but run poorly, my other systems seem to just crap out if there is some slight issues with ram.
> 
> Another possibility is throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm i think you are right..
> 
> When i set the cpu/nb @ 2700 MHz i get higher IOPS and the scores are also higher than when i set it to 2475 MHz. I think i have too high CPU frequency to RAM and CPU/NB ratio which is causing low scores and maybe throtting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your IMC is not able to handle 16GB of RAM @ 2400 honestly
Click to expand...

i doubt this is true, i bet it can, i dunno if the board can as it is a low end gigabyte with gobs of bios issues that they never seem to be able to fix and again his oc......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ha
> 
> i have helped you more times, then i help others
> 
> you choose to IGNORE my advice, as you dont like it and frankly i am sick of saying it.
> 
> get STABLE and stop with the baloney of " your never stable once you oc" it is a false statement.
> 
> now since you WILL NOT listen ( IE you can not claim ignorance ) *you consistently find "reasons" why you need to rma*
> 
> either
> 
> A) find stability in your oc
> 
> b) goto stock ONLY setting
> 
> c) buy a LOCKED cpu and dont oc.
> 
> i doubt this is true, i bet it can, i dunno if the board can as it is a low end gigabyte with gobs of bios issues that they never seem to be able to fix and again his oc......


I ignored what you said because its complete and utter nonsense.. I only RMA when its broken.. they tested every single part that i took for RMA and they all were faulty, so i am not sure where you get that baldy statement from but its entirely your OPINION..

I asked you for IOPS as i asked Sean Webster and you both said that my IOPS were fine while they clearly aren't... I have confirmation from my retail store and Gigabyte themselves..

My OC is stable in several stability programs and i even provided proof of IBT AVX stability a couple of weeks ago.. for your sake i can post them again just to proof you wrong..

Low end Gigabyte...? This is the same as the UD5 dude, yet again, you have no idea what you are talking about lol

I would suggest you to just stop commenting on my posts if you have nothing intelligent to say other than, "you are wrong" "low end board" etc. instead of giving some good advice i can work with..

Clearly there is an relation to my low IOPS and this benchmark, so there it some throttling going on here which i need to find out what is causing this and your comments are not really helping, as a matter a fact, it even get me more annoyed.. so stop making comments like this which are not really helpful..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ha
> 
> i have helped you more times, then i help others
> 
> you choose to IGNORE my advice, as you dont like it and frankly i am sick of saying it.
> 
> get STABLE and stop with the baloney of " your never stable once you oc" it is a false statement.
> 
> now since you WILL NOT listen ( IE you can not claim ignorance ) *you consistently find "reasons" why you need to rma*
> 
> either
> 
> A) find stability in your oc
> 
> b) goto stock ONLY setting
> 
> c) buy a LOCKED cpu and dont oc.
> 
> i doubt this is true, i bet it can, i dunno if the board can as it is a low end gigabyte with gobs of bios issues that they never seem to be able to fix and again his oc......
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored what you said because its complete and utter nonsense.. I only RMA when its broken.. they tested every single part that i took for RMA and they all were faulty, so i am not sure where you get that baldy statement from but its entirely your OPINION..
> 
> I asked you for IOPS as i asked Sean Webster and you both said that my IOPS were fine while they clearly aren't... I have confirmation from my retail store and Gigabyte themselves..
> 
> My OC is stable in several stability programs and i even provided proof of IBT AVX stability a couple of weeks ago.. for your sake i can post them again just to proof you wrong..
> 
> Low end Gigabyte...? This is the same as the UD5 dude, yet again, you have no idea what you are talking about lol
> 
> I would suggest you to just stop commenting on my posts if you have nothing intelligent to say other than, "you are wrong" "low end board" etc. instead of giving some good advice i can work with..
> 
> Clearly there is an relation to my low IOPS and this benchmark, so there it some throttling going on here which i need to find out what is causing this and your comments are not really helping, as a matter a fact, it even get me more annoyed.. so stop making comments like this which are not really helpful..
Click to expand...

Did you ever do what I suggested a couple of months ago?

Run your tests both at stock then overclocked, only change CPU freq, leave HT, NB etc all at stock.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Did you ever do what I suggested a couple of months ago?
> 
> Run your tests both at stock then overclocked, only change CPU freq, leave HT, NB etc all at stock.


Yes i did and when i run the tests at stock my IOPS drop significantly because of the low CPU clock. Changed memory speed HT and NB clock too but the results are worse or equal.

I ran different stability programs and i am "stable" in every one of them. That is why i think it is an setting in Windows 10 itself that is causing the trotting, there is no explanation or setting i can think of that can cause this outside Windows itself.

Every single power saving feature is disabled in BIOS, everything is set to maximum performance. There is some magical voodoo going on or its a simple thing which would make sense because most solutions are rather simple but people make it complicated lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Did you ever do what I suggested a couple of months ago?
> 
> Run your tests both at stock then overclocked, only change CPU freq, leave HT, NB etc all at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i did and when i run the tests at stock *my IOPS drop significantly because of the low CPU clock*. Changed memory speed HT and NB clock too but the results are worse or equal.
> 
> I ran different stability programs and i am "stable" in every one of them. That is why i think it is an setting in Windows 10 itself that is causing the trotting, there is no explanation or setting i can think of that can cause this outside Windows itself.
> 
> Every single power saving feature is disabled in BIOS, everything is set to maximum performance. There is some magical voodoo going on or its a simple thing which would make sense because most solutions are rather simple but people make it complicated lol
Click to expand...

There is your answer, your IOPS will never hit rated speeds unless you get your single thread perf up higher and as much as you don't want to hear it you won't hit that on an FX chip.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There is your answer, your IOPS will never hit rated speeds unless you get your single thread perf up higher and as much as you don't want to hear it you won't hit that on an FX chip.


I understand what you are saying, i really do.

The problem which i simply cannot get out of my head is that i could reach it with my 840 EVO and another guy over at tomshardware had IOPS in the 100K range with an much cheaper board with the same CPU..

Now i see that my other benchmark is half of the speed i should get which is related to my low IOPS. You understand what i am trying to say? There is a setting not right and i can't seem to find it.


----------



## Mega Man

You are talking about 2 different interfaces, one of which I tried to tell you was prone to overheating. And the m.2 is NOT naively supported by amd

I told you to get the Intel pcie


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, i really do.
> 
> The problem which i simply cannot get out of my head is that i could reach it with my 840 EVO and another guy over at tomshardware had IOPS in the 100K range with an much cheaper board with the same CPU..
> 
> Now i see that my other benchmark is half of the speed i should get which is related to my low IOPS. You understand what i am trying to say? There is a setting not right and i can't seem to find it.


Definitely you have a problem with the SSD, this is my run on WD Blue 500GB is very little difference between you and me.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You are talking about 2 different interfaces, one of which I tried to tell you was prone to overheating. And the m.2 is NOT naively supported by amd
> 
> I told you to get the Intel pcie


That's a good point raised by Mega, the 950 PRO overheats like crazy. If you run magician multiple times you will see it gets worse each time. Sometimes even half. I put a small aluminum heatsink similar to these http://www.gearbest.com/development-boards/pp_54470.html?currency=USD&gclid=CI3o9fi05ssCFQYuaQodN_UCqA right on top of the PRO controller and it helped a lot in conjunction with some air movement.

EDIT: now given the placement of the M.2 slot on that board being directly under the GFX card I could see that being an issue. Poor circulation and hot air from card.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You are talking about 2 different interfaces, one of which I tried to tell you was prone to overheating. And the m.2 is NOT naively supported by amd
> 
> I told you to get the Intel pcie


isn't there still issues with NVMe in a PCIe slot for AMD? or did you mean one of the pcie 2.0 x8 ones?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You are talking about 2 different interfaces, one of which I tried to tell you was prone to overheating. And the m.2 is NOT naively supported by amd
> 
> I told you to get the Intel pcie


Are you being serious or what...? I explained and proved you that my SSD doesn't overheat... that only occurs on Intel platforms that have gen3 pcie x8 support.. I also posted an benchmark from another user with the same SAD that get around 35k more IOPS, so in have no idea why you didn't read that post and come with the same excuse which doesn't make sense. If your theory would apply, why did in had the same problem with the 850 pro..?

I don't think you understand how much this frustrates me because there is obviously something wrong or an setting or program that is causing this without any doubt..
I did 20 runs of IBT AVX and was stable as a rock.. never have problems with speed whatsoever or corruption. Everything is working just fine.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You are talking about 2 different interfaces, one of which I tried to tell you was prone to overheating. And the m.2 is NOT naively supported by amd
> 
> I told you to get the Intel pcie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you being serious or what...? I explained and proved you that my SSD doesn't overheat... that only occurs on Intel platforms that have gen3 pcie x8 support.. I also posted an benchmark from another user with the same SAD that get around 35k more IOPS, so in have no idea why you didn't read that post and come with the same excuse which doesn't make sense. If your theory would apply, why did in had the same problem with the 850 pro..?
> 
> I don't think you understand how much this frustrates me because there is obviously something wrong or an setting or program that is causing this without any doubt..
> I did 20 runs of IBT AVX and was stable as a rock.. never have problems with speed whatsoever or corruption. Everything is working just fine.
Click to expand...

Mine did on the 970 PRO which is AMD and you saw the numbers. Not like it was running full speed. Just saying
That's why I put the heatsink on it. The 950 PRO is known for this.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you being serious or what...? I explained and proved you that my SSD doesn't overheat... that only occurs on Intel platforms that have gen3 pcie x8 support.. I also posted an benchmark from another user with the same SAD that get around 35k more IOPS, so in have no idea why you didn't read that post and come with the same excuse which doesn't make sense. If your theory would apply, why did in had the same problem with the 850 pro..?
> 
> I don't think you understand how much this frustrates me because there is obviously something wrong or an setting or program that is causing this without any doubt..
> I did 20 runs of IBT AVX and was stable as a rock.. never have problems with speed whatsoever or corruption. Everything is working just fine.


Did you update your chipset drivers?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> isn't there still issues with NVMe in a PCIe slot for AMD? or did you mean one of the pcie 2.0 x8 ones?


I connected my ssd in my m.2 slot. Perhaps that could be a problem and when I install it in my gen2 x8 or x16 slot it would be better, I don't know. If it's not supported, why am I getting 16k random read and around 900 mb/s random write.. the only thing is IOPS, I am getting the same low iops as on my 850 pro ssd which is weird because iops should scale with random read/write speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Mine did on the 970 PRO which is AMD and you saw the numbers. Not like it was running full speed. Just saying
> That's why I put the heatsink on it. The 950 PRO is known for this.


Yes I know they are known about that issue but I monitor my system and the SSD doesn't get hot at all, highest temp I saw was around 50c which a lot lower than the throttle temp. I even mounted a 80mm fan on it just for the sake of it but no difference at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Mine did on the 970 PRO which is AMD and you saw the numbers. Not like it was running full speed. Just saying
> That's why I put the heatsink on it. The 950 PRO is known for this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Did you update your chipset drivers?


Yes I am running the newest chip set drivers at the moment, tried several others including the Microsoft but no changes.


----------



## Mega Man

I ment the x8 ones iirc but I told him this a long time ago when he had his sabber kitty but wanted m.2

See it *isn't* I don't try to help you hurricane, but *you don't like what I say, and you assume I am wrong* And don't take any advice from me


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

burst read and writes are not intricacy tied to IOPS

it takes much less single thread performance to short burst read or write a bunch of data, it takes a heck of alot more single threaded to read and write many little things at a time.

like renewing data in your temp folder. MS anti whatever checking in with the task scheduler.. all these things add up and take resourses

and the issues i am referring too are boot drive issues, according to Ryan shroud (pcper) 990fx was unable to use an intel pcie nvme ssd as a boot drive, but was able to use it as a secondary drive.

A88x was the only one able to from AMD side to boot from an NVMe drive.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I ment the x8 ones iirc but I told him this a long time ago when he had his sabber kitty but wanted m.2
> 
> See it *isn't* I don't try to help you hurricane, but *you don't like what I say, and you assume I am wrong*[/quote
> It is not that I don't like what you say at all, it's not correct and I proved you this.. if you say that it's not supported, where did you get this from than? Official statement from amd themselves?
> 
> Random read/writes are fine it's only the iops which is the same problem I had with the 850 pro..
> 
> And I want to know WHY.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> burst read and writes are not intricacy tied to IOPS
> 
> it takes much less single thread performance to short burst read or write a bunch of data, it takes a heck of alot more single threaded to read and write many little things at a time.
> 
> like renewing data in your temp folder. MS anti whatever checking in with the task scheduler.. all these things add up and take resourses
> 
> and the issues i am referring too are boot drive issues, according to Ryan shroud (pcper) 990fx was unable to use an intel pcie nvme ssd as a boot drive, but was able to use it as a secondary drive.
> 
> A88x was the only one able to from AMD side to boot from an NVMe drive.


I might be missing something but I had the 970 Pro dual booting Win7/Win10 on the NVMe drive


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I ment the x8 ones iirc but I told him this a long time ago when he had his sabber kitty but wanted m.2
> 
> See it *isn't* I don't try to help you hurricane, but *you don't like what I say, and you assume I am wrong* And don't take any advice from me


That would have been excellent advice if attention was paid to it. these Prosumer/enterprise ssds are the real deal.

too rich for my blood but there are more affordable options in PCIe card storage, That Kingston predator PCIe addin m.2 is surprisingly affordable (speaking in canadian rupies here..lol) and performs surprising well compared to the Intel 2.0 pcie's (for its price that is)

but really munchkin, gskill, and OCZ (well maybe not ocz anymore depending what toshiba does with it with their refocus on laptop later this year) all have reasonable priced drives

heck you can likely still find the plextor M6e all tho its likely one of the lowest performing Pcie ssds available right now. as IIRC it rated within %ages of the top sata ssds at the time 840 or 850 pros can't remember


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> burst read and writes are not intricacy tied to IOPS
> 
> it takes much less single thread performance to short burst read or write a bunch of data, it takes a heck of alot more single threaded to read and write many little things at a time.
> 
> like renewing data in your temp folder. MS anti whatever checking in with the task scheduler.. all these things add up and take resourses
> 
> and the issues i am referring too are boot drive issues, according to Ryan shroud (pcper) 990fx was unable to use an intel pcie nvme ssd as a boot drive, but was able to use it as a secondary drive.
> 
> A88x was the only one able to from AMD side to boot from an NVMe drive.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be missing something but I had the 970 Pro dual booting Win7/Win10 on the NVMe drive
Click to expand...

970 pro was a Asus board? if so i don't doubt it. I'm waiting to see if we get a new bios for the CHVFZ in may, which if we do likely includes those fix's (atleast for PCIe ssd NVMe boot)

yup just Googled it, i'm very surprised this board wasn't an ROG product. pretty much looks like it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I ment the x8 ones iirc but I told him this a long time ago when he had his sabber kitty but wanted m.2
> 
> See it *isn't* I don't try to help you hurricane, but *you don't like what I say, and you assume I am wrong*
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that I don't like what you say at all, it's not correct and I proved you this.. if you say that it's not supported, where did you get this from than? Official statement from amd themselves?
> 
> Random read/writes are fine it's only the iops which is the same problem I had with the 850 pro..
> 
> And I want to know WHY.
Click to expand...

See below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You are talking about 2 different interfaces, one of which I tried to tell you was prone to overheating. And the m.2 is NOT naively supported by amd
> 
> I told you to get the Intel pcie
> 
> 
> 
> isn't there still issues with NVMe in a PCIe slot for AMD? or did you mean one of the pcie 2.0 x8 ones?
Click to expand...

Native support is not support via a AIO slapping it on a mobo.

Did any of the debut 990 or 970 board, when the chip set was launched support them?

NO. The fact that gigabyte can not write a driver or a bios properly at this time is NO surprise (for amd)

And again pcie 2 is not pcie3


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> burst read and writes are not intricacy tied to IOPS
> 
> it takes much less single thread performance to short burst read or write a bunch of data, it takes a heck of alot more single threaded to read and write many little things at a time.
> 
> like renewing data in your temp folder. MS anti whatever checking in with the task scheduler.. all these things add up and take resourses
> 
> and the issues i am referring too are boot drive issues, according to Ryan shroud (pcper) 990fx was unable to use an intel pcie nvme ssd as a boot drive, but was able to use it as a secondary drive.
> 
> A88x was the only one able to from AMD side to boot from an NVMe drive.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be missing something but I had the 970 Pro dual booting Win7/Win10 on the NVMe drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 970 pro was a Asus board? if so i don't doubt it. I'm waiting to see if we get a new bios for the CHVFZ in may, which if we do likely includes those fix's (atleast for PCIe ssd NVMe boot)
> 
> yup just Googled it, i'm very surprised this board wasn't an ROG product. pretty much looks like it.
Click to expand...

It does doesn't it. Got those fancy new AURA lights and USB 3.1 as well . Not a bad board for the price TBH I did a review on it here http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
Don't know if I'd run it 5.0 24/7 but it held up for stability testing and all the benches just fine.

From MM
Quote:


> The fact that gigabyte can not write a driver or a bios properly at this time is NO surprise (for amd)


I have their X99 SOC Champ and it's pretty dicey as well if you have memory that needs the 125 strap


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> burst read and writes are not intricacy tied to IOPS
> 
> it takes much less single thread performance to short burst read or write a bunch of data, it takes a heck of alot more single threaded to read and write many little things at a time.
> 
> like renewing data in your temp folder. MS anti whatever checking in with the task scheduler.. all these things add up and take resourses
> 
> and the issues i am referring too are boot drive issues, according to Ryan shroud (pcper) 990fx was unable to use an intel pcie nvme ssd as a boot drive, but was able to use it as a secondary drive.
> 
> A88x was the only one able to from AMD side to boot from an NVMe drive.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be missing something but I had the 970 Pro dual booting Win7/Win10 on the NVMe drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 970 pro was a Asus board? if so i don't doubt it. I'm waiting to see if we get a new bios for the CHVFZ in may, which if we do likely includes those fix's (atleast for PCIe ssd NVMe boot)
> 
> yup just Googled it, i'm very surprised this board wasn't an ROG product. pretty much looks like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does doesn't it. Got those fancy new AURA lights and USB 3.1 as well . Not a bad board for the price TBH I did a review on it here http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> Don't know if I'd run it 5.0 24/7 but it held up for stability testing and all the benches just fine.
Click to expand...

wonder if they added a logic controller of sorts to allow NVMe by default or was that available a by-product of the likely custom firmware the chip-set is running of.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It does doesn't it. Got those fancy new AURA lights and USB 3.1 as well . Not a bad board for the price TBH I did a review on it here http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> Don't know if I'd run it 5.0 24/7 but it held up for stability testing and all the benches just fine.
> 
> From MM
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that gigabyte can not write a driver or a bios properly at this time is NO surprise (for amd)
> 
> 
> 
> I have their X99 SOC Champ and it's pretty dicey as well if you have memory that needs the 125 strap
Click to expand...

Nice write up, good job!


----------



## chrisjames61

This strays from the topic a bit but it has me wondering. FM2+ is a more modern platform. How come the boards have been stagnating while on the prehistoric AM3+ side of things we are seeing boards with newer technology being bolted on? I am sure the board makers go where the money is. Maybe AM3+ sales are brisk while FM2+ is not selling well? That is my speculation.


----------



## Mega Man

Both have been getting them


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> This strays from the topic a bit but it has me wondering. FM2+ is a more modern platform. How come the boards have been stagnating while on the prehistoric AM3+ side of things we are seeing boards with newer technology being bolted on? I am sure the board makers go where the money is. Maybe AM3+ sales are brisk while FM2+ is not selling well? That is my speculation.


AM3+ gets more of the upper end users, if you want the most compute power fm2+ has been low to mid range tier and when you consider that the 8350 tier is now mid range to a little higher, they are both getting update you just hear more out of the am3+ as that is the big brother so to say. FM2+ is known for APUs and APU from AMD at this time means budget,, etc etc


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.techpowerup.com/221270/more-amd-socket-am4-technical-details-emerge.html

from 942 pins to 1331 pins ? colour me stoked.

drooling of a HP APU (rumoured one)or a full fat Opteron FX style chip.

Edit: un-derping the am3+ pin count


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both have been getting them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> AM3+ gets more of the upper end users, if you want the most compute power fm2+ has been low to mid range tier and when you consider that the 8350 tier is now mid range to a little higher, they are both getting update you just hear more out of the am3+ as that is the big brother so to say. FM2+ is known for APUs and APU from AMD at this time means budget,, etc etc


What are the new FM2+ boards? Perusing Newegg I don't see anything? Edit: I see Gigabyte has some boards with USB 3.1 but they aren't the type of boards I am interested in unfortunately. If there were ROG type boards with these new features then I would be all over it both AM3+ and FM2+


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both have been getting them
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> AM3+ gets more of the upper end users, if you want the most compute power fm2+ has been low to mid range tier and when you consider that the 8350 tier is now mid range to a little higher, they are both getting update you just hear more out of the am3+ as that is the big brother so to say. FM2+ is known for APUs and APU from AMD at this time means budget,, etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the new FM2+ boards? Perusing Newegg I don't see anything? Edit: I see Gigabyte has some boards with USB 3.1 but they aren't the type of boards I am interested in unfortunately. If there were ROG type boards with these new features then I would be all over it both AM3+ and FM2+
Click to expand...

FM2+ isn't worth making high end boards for tbh


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FM2+ isn't worth making high end boards for tbh


True, but I like my CBR, A88X Pro, and UP4. The motherboard manufacturers aren't even making boards of this level anymore. You can still purchase a CBR new. But it lacks the USB 3.1 etc...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FM2+ isn't worth making high end boards for tbh
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I like my CBR, A88X Pro, and UP4. The motherboard manufacturers aren't even making boards of this level anymore. You can still purchase a CBR new. But it lacks the USB 3.1 etc...
Click to expand...

The isn't enough demand for it, tbh I was very surprised when Asus, Giga and MSI made new 990FX/970 boards


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FM2+ isn't worth making high end boards for tbh
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I like my CBR, A88X Pro, and UP4. The motherboard manufacturers aren't even making boards of this level anymore. You can still purchase a CBR new. But it lacks the USB 3.1 etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The isn't enough demand for it, tbh I was very surprised when Asus, Giga and MSI made new 990FX/970 boards
Click to expand...

TBH, I'd like to see a new high end 1155 motherboard - weird eh?

Looking forward to seeing what you think of that Titanium board Bilko .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FM2+ isn't worth making high end boards for tbh
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I like my CBR, A88X Pro, and UP4. The motherboard manufacturers aren't even making boards of this level anymore. You can still purchase a CBR new. But it lacks the USB 3.1 etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The isn't enough demand for it, tbh I was very surprised when Asus, Giga and MSI made new 990FX/970 boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TBH, I'd like to see a new high end 1155 motherboard - weird eh?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you think of that Titanium board Bilko .
Click to expand...

Yeah.........that won't happen









Titainium should be shipping out any day now


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Both have been getting them
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> AM3+ gets more of the upper end users, if you want the most compute power fm2+ has been low to mid range tier and when you consider that the 8350 tier is now mid range to a little higher, they are both getting update you just hear more out of the am3+ as that is the big brother so to say. FM2+ is known for APUs and APU from AMD at this time means budget,, etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are the new FM2+ boards? Perusing Newegg I don't see anything? Edit: I see Gigabyte has some boards with USB 3.1 but they aren't the type of boards I am interested in unfortunately. If there were ROG type boards with these new features then I would be all over it both AM3+ and FM2+
Click to expand...

3.1 was after fm2... fm2 did get m.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/221270/more-amd-socket-am4-technical-details-emerge.html
> 
> from 942 pins to 1331 pins ? colour me stoked.
> 
> drooling of a HP APU (rumoured one)or a full fat Opteron FX style chip.
> 
> Edit: un-derping the am3+ pin count


I want more, I want full x16 quadfire, 3000 pins!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> FM2+ isn't worth making high end boards for tbh
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I like my CBR, A88X Pro, and UP4. The motherboard manufacturers aren't even making boards of this level anymore. You can still purchase a CBR new. But it lacks the USB 3.1 etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The isn't enough demand for it, tbh I was very surprised when Asus, Giga and MSI made new 990FX/970 boards
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anyone else in here tested Hitman DX12 benchmark yet?

5GHz/2400 RAM/2600NB + HT, and I am getting 78-92% CPU usage just in the benchmark alone with a single 390X @ my daily 1100/1600 clocks....

Testing DX11 with same max settings and the CPU usage is between 65-85%

DX11 AVG FPS is 64.6
DX12 AVG FPS is 82.4

That's flat out impressive stuff!

Other things to note.... system RAM usage is lower in DX12 by about 500-600MB, while the VRAM usage went up around 500-600MB.

Max VRAM usage at 1080P was 4097MB in DX12, so 4GB card owners beware! DX11 stayed in the 35** MB range though.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/221270/more-amd-socket-am4-technical-details-emerge.html
> 
> from 942 pins to 1331 pins ? colour me stoked.
> 
> drooling of a HP APU (rumoured one)or a full fat Opteron FX style chip.
> 
> Edit: un-derping the am3+ pin count
> 
> 
> 
> I want more, I want full x16 quadfire, 3000 pins!!!!!!
Click to expand...

64+ pcie 3.0 lanes would be nice but i doubt it will exist in the consumer range or atleast in a single socket format.

so FM2+ was 909 pins limited to you are looking at a 75% increase in pins with doubt towards any of those pins being dedicated to the iGPU.

unless my math is incorrect, the spare 20% or so could be assigned to a MP inter connect. (this gen NB is on Die, could negate interconnect latency)
{ in b4 kyad's ears burn and rips me a new one for suggesting such a thing}

otherwise i don't see how their unified socket is actually totally unified. (server sockets have been lga for awhile)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone else in here tested Hitman DX12 benchmark yet?
> 
> 5GHz/2400 RAM/2600NB + HT, and I am getting 78-92% CPU usage just in the benchmark alone with a single 390X @ my daily 1100/1600 clocks....
> 
> Testing DX11 with same max settings and the CPU usage is between 65-85%
> 
> DX11 AVG FPS is 64.6
> DX12 AVG FPS is 82.4
> 
> That's flat out impressive stuff!
> 
> Other things to note.... system RAM usage is lower in DX12 by about 500-600MB, while the VRAM usage went up around 500-600MB.
> 
> Max VRAM usage at 1080P was 4097MB in DX12, so 4GB card owners beware! DX11 stayed in the 35** MB range though.


from what i've seen of that game, its got little to no right to use that much vid ram.

but without owning said game take my opinion with a grain of salt. as i've only seen streams


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/221270/more-amd-socket-am4-technical-details-emerge.html
> 
> from 942 pins to 1331 pins ? colour me stoked.
> 
> drooling of a HP APU (rumoured one)or a full fat Opteron FX style chip.
> 
> Edit: un-derping the am3+ pin count
> 
> 
> 
> I want more, I want full x16 quadfire, 3000 pins!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 64+ pcie 3.0 lanes would be nice but i doubt it will exist in the consumer range or atleast in a single socket format.
> 
> so FM2+ was 909 pins limited to you are looking at a 75% increase in pins with doubt towards any of those pins being dedicated to the iGPU.
> 
> unless my math is incorrect, the spare 20% or so could be assigned to a MP inter connect. (this gen NB is on Die, could negate interconnect latency)
> { in b4 kyad's ears burn and rips me a new one for suggesting such a thing}
> 
> otherwise i don't see how their unified socket is actually totally unified. (server sockets have been lga for awhile)
Click to expand...

i am in disbelief that they are going PGA even if uo PGA ...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> from what i've seen of that game, its got little to no right to use that much vid ram.
> 
> but without owning said game take my opinion with a grain of salt. as i've only seen streams


I agree, and that's at 1080P, when I crank it to 4k it uses even more!

What's really shocking is how broken the game is.... I can play it in DX11 with no issues, but in DX12 it freezes or crashes within 15-30 minutes of playing. Apparently the problem is widespread and has still not been addressed.
I went to the 16.3.2 driver and it fixed the DX12 benchmark working in fullscreen, but that's about it.

I noticed the same type of VRAM usage increase when going from DX11 to DX12 as I did in BF4 going from DX11 going from Mantle, so it's very clear the two are similar in their improved use of the hardware.

I think the devs are trying to use as much VRAM as possible since it's much faster than system RAM.

Either way, the 22% increase in average framerate is very welcomed..... I plan on getting a few more DX12 titles as they become available.... BUT ONLY IF THEY WORK!!! lol


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/221270/more-amd-socket-am4-technical-details-emerge.html
> 
> from 942 pins to 1331 pins ? colour me stoked.
> 
> drooling of a HP APU (rumoured one)or a full fat Opteron FX style chip.
> 
> Edit: un-derping the am3+ pin count
> 
> 
> 
> I want more, I want full x16 quadfire, 3000 pins!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 64+ pcie 3.0 lanes would be nice but i doubt it will exist in the consumer range or atleast in a single socket format.
> 
> so FM2+ was 909 pins limited to you are looking at a 75% increase in pins with doubt towards any of those pins being dedicated to the iGPU.
> 
> unless my math is incorrect, the spare 20% or so could be assigned to a MP inter connect. (this gen NB is on Die, could negate interconnect latency)
> { in b4 kyad's ears burn and rips me a new one for suggesting such a thing}
> 
> otherwise i don't see how their unified socket is actually totally unified. (server sockets have been lga for awhile)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am in disbelief that they are going PGA even if uo PGA ...
Click to expand...

i've got a suspicion for that, maybe that is their way of getting the substrate that the Die sits on some rigidity

but hopefully with the new UO pga socket they will finally change their cooler mounting hardware. preferable with compatibility to one of the bigger LGA sockets on intel side (for coolers)


----------



## Mega Man

i prefer amds mounting to intels !! i can see rigidity being part of it, i know it is stupid and unrelated hopefully though it helps keep degradation down ..... and high volts up !!!

even if they just have tio make the same mount, just larger i am happy with it , ( proof they just "remade* the stock cooler remember ? )
unless you are talking about 2011 style mounting, in which ok, but i would redesign it so that the backplate is held on by the nuts screwed into it trough the board .... i am sure that does not make sense, only way i can say it is like how most wbs mount to them.......... nvm too complicated


----------



## c0V3Ro

Where I bought mine here in BRAzil.
http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/37624/processador-amd-fx-8350-vishera-cache-8mb-4-0ghz-4-2ghz-max-turbo-am3-fd8350frhkbox/?tag=fx-8350
R$835,90 = US$231.56 = £162.49
Over here we got 60% import tax.
It's not an exceptional batch but is running @ 4.6 with 1.428V, prime95 and gaming stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> See below
> Native support is not support via a AIO slapping it on a mobo.
> 
> Did any of the debut 990 or 970 board, when the chip set was launched support them?
> 
> NO. The fact that gigabyte can not write a driver or a bios properly at this time is NO surprise (for amd)
> 
> And again pcie 2 is not pcie3


Sorry for the late response but my Internet was down..

I called my cable company in order to get faster Internet but i was presented with no service at all.. after many calls they FINALLY resolved the issue and i have 500/500 MB/s Internet speed now.



Back on topic,



As you can see i did run IBT AVX for 20 runs at very high.. and i am very very stable at the moment to be honest so your assumption that i NEVER provide proof of your favorite type of stability test goes out of the Window. I provided these results a couple of times to be honest..

I am busy with video editing and i am rendering/exporting for 2 days now without ANY issue at all and the CPU is completely and utterly maxed out...

The thing is that the problems i have with benchmarks is not due to my instability but more with something else that is holding my scores back for some reason.
That's why i am in contact with Gigabyte and Samsung in order to solve this.. I got 2 different BIOS from Gigabyte but they both didn't do much, and i have to agree with you that Gigabyte is terrible at making an BIOS and i prefer the Sabertooth BIOS over Gigabyte BIOS any day...

I see an connection between my low IOPS and the benchmark i posted earlier.. its just an fact now..

The SSD is NOT getting hot so there is no throttling either way. I tried several AMD Sata drivers even the Microsoft one which didn't do any good as well. I tried the Samsung Nvme driver and the Microsoft driver and both give the same scores..

I posted before and in another thread that other people with similar specs DO get 100K IOPS random read/write so there MUST be something wrong with or my hardware or its an software issue..

Maybe its Windows 10? I literately running out of ideas now and that's why i am asking here because i still believe there are some knowledgeable dudes here that can provide me the answer.

If there is anything you need like screenshots or whatever in order to help me, i am more than willing to send you all my system settings etc. I just want this problem to be fixed what ever it takes as you can understand..

If you have no idea what the problem is, that''s fine but don't waste my time with statements that doesn't make sense at all like: "i told you to buy the Intel SSD and slap it on the Sabertooth" which doesn't make sense..


----------



## Mega Man

Sigh, last thing I will say,
You take one thing, and stretch it

Ibt avx does not make you stable

I can't see your pic sorry it will have to wait till I am at home not on my phone.

Ibtavx is just a tool.

Going from memory, unless you changed settings your tendering/exporting using CUDA

Which means your video card is utilized not your cpu.

Second I said you need to *start* at getting stable.

You are having such issues I would recommend going further then ibtavx. You don't want to? Fine.

Third just because you state it is fact, does not make it so. Sorry to tell you. I'll prove it, it is a fact I am surrounded by billions of dollars...... nope didn't work

Fourth I brought up the Intel ssd not to relate to your current complaint, but in regards to the fact your, again, falsely accused me of never helping you and slinging gibberish around.

Fifth Sean already told you you won't get the same speeds as Intel, and the only "proof" thread you have shown was "fixed" by going to an Intel platform.

Which again "go to Intel" would fix,

(Paraphrasing) "go buy a locked cpu and don't oc" which I also go after the Intel comment was because you have stated you feel it isn't fair some cpu oc father then others, so then again it would benefit you. Sorry you don't like it.

Now if you can show actual "proof" the amd platform is not functioning properly I will address that


----------



## bigdayve

I was just curious if anyone lowers their base clock/ref clock to increase their cpu multi while overclocking. Is it possible or desirable to run something like a ref clock of 100 and a multiplier of 45.5 to get a 4550mhz clock? I'm not sitting at my PC right now, but I think the max cpu mulit on my mobo is in the 30's.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I was just curious if anyone lowers their base clock/ref clock to increase their cpu multi while overclocking. Is it possible or desirable to run something like a ref clock of 100 and a multiplier of 45.5 to get a 4550mhz clock? I'm not sitting at my PC right now, but I think the max cpu mulit on my mobo is in the 30's.


I tried that and really got no gain from it.. slowed everything else down too much.. but that is just me of course


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I was just curious if anyone lowers their base clock/ref clock to increase their cpu multi while overclocking. Is it possible or desirable to run something like a ref clock of 100 and a multiplier of 45.5 to get a 4550mhz clock? I'm not sitting at my PC right now, but I think the max cpu mulit on my mobo is in the 30's.


idk about your board but mine wont let me go above 2400 ht at 200 bclk. I actually have to oc to 215 to run 2600. The low ht speed would kill performance


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I found stability issues running at anything under 190MHz or so....... Not really worth it.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I tried that and really got no gain from it.. slowed everything else down too much.. but that is just me of course


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> idk about your board but mine wont let me go above 2400 ht at 200 bclk. I actually have to oc to 215 to run 2600. The low ht speed would kill performance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I found stability issues running at anything under 190MHz or so....... Not really worth it.


Thanks everyone. I won't fool with it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I was just curious if anyone lowers their base clock/ref clock to increase their cpu multi while overclocking. Is it possible or desirable to run something like a ref clock of 100 and a multiplier of 45.5 to get a 4550mhz clock? I'm not sitting at my PC right now, but I think the max cpu mulit on my mobo is in the 30's.


100 base bus won't happen.. lowest I've been able to do in a stable state was 170-172ish

IMHO, this turns a beef FX chip into something that feels like an overclocked APU for lack of better explanation

you get NB and HT limited and that is not something you want on this platform.

the voltage reduction is barely noticeable beyond 4.3, and could for see some ram issue. as your base clock getting clocked down clocks down EVERYTHING cache, ram, system buses..

Going the OTHER way to higher than 200 FSB is the way to go with these chips


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sigh, last thing I will say,
> You take one thing, and stretch it
> 
> Ibt avx does not make you stable
> 
> I can't see your pic sorry it will have to wait till I am at home not on my phone.
> 
> Ibtavx is just a tool.
> 
> Going from memory, unless you changed settings your tendering/exporting using CUDA
> 
> Which means your video card is utilized not your cpu.
> 
> Second I said you need to *start* at getting stable.
> 
> You are having such issues I would recommend going further then ibtavx. You don't want to? Fine.
> 
> Third just because you state it is fact, does not make it so. Sorry to tell you. I'll prove it, it is a fact I am surrounded by billions of dollars...... nope didn't work
> 
> Fourth I brought up the Intel ssd not to relate to your current complaint, but in regards to the fact your, again, falsely accused me of never helping you and slinging gibberish around.
> 
> Fifth Sean already told you you won't get the same speeds as Intel, and the only "proof" thread you have shown was "fixed" by going to an Intel platform.
> 
> Which again "go to Intel" would fix,
> 
> (Paraphrasing) "go buy a locked cpu and don't oc" which I also go after the Intel comment was because you have stated you feel it isn't fair some cpu oc father then others, so then again it would benefit you. Sorry you don't like it.
> 
> Now if you can show actual "proof" the amd platform is not functioning properly I will address that


Thank you for your time to answer.

I know IBT is a tool and if you are stable in that program you most certainly are not stable in every day usage, i know because i encountered several problems myself after being "stable" but crashed playing Crysis 3 a year back..

I use my CUDA cores for rendering yes but that only applies for CUDA enabled effects, if i do not apply effects my CPU is at 100% all the time. When i rendered my game play COD black ops 3, i used several adjustment layers and it uses CUDA for that but also my CPU, i have made a video that shows this but i am unable to upload it because its in 4K. It also depends on where i am exporting my files to because when i export it to my SSD my CPU usage is much higher than when i export to my HDD because of the speed.

What do you actually mean by "start getting stable" ? I already told you that i am stable in everything i can throw at it at the moment so i am not sure what you mean by this.

I am more than happy to go look further than IBT AVX and as i told you before i already did... so again, i am not sure where this statement is coming from to be honest.
That is why i am here because my knowledge ends here because i already tried every setting i know of without results. So i am asking you what i can do more than what i already have done myself instead of making statements i never made in the first place..

Well, the fact is that i was able to achieve 100K IOPS before with similar system and others seem to manage as well so the fact is that there is something wrong with my software or hardware because i am not able to get that kind of speed and it also shows in benchmarks like i posted several pages back, as simple as that.. so yeah, that's an fact.

Yet again, i am not accusing you but i asked you several times what can cause my issues and you never provided something i can work with or i didn't already did myself..
As for Sean, i already proved him wrong because he is saying that my scores are fine which they clearly aren't... Or he has no idea what he is talking about or he simply doesn't care.. I have proof of Gigabyte, Samsung and several others that there is something wrong going with my system.. I am not here to waste my time on debating about what i said and what you said, i just want an plain answer to my problems..

I do appreciate the time you spend on answering my posts but you rip them completely out of context, i don't know if you do this on purpose but this really doesn't help me a bit to be honest.
I never claimed to get the same scores as Intel.. and if i did, plz quote me on that because i was wrong. I am using PCIe Gen2 x4 which is slower than Gen3 x4 i know all of that so let that be clear from now on.

The problem is is that i got 100K IOPS with my 840 EVO SSD but had the same IOPS with my 850 PRo as with my 950 Pro SSD which is an PCie SSD for crying out loud.. so just to clear things up, if i get the same IOPS with an PCIe SSD as with an SATA SSD, there is simply something wrong, as simple as that.. and that's is what i try to find out, so hopefully you can tell me or at least point me in the right direction in order to solve this issue i am having.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for your time to answer.
> 
> I know IBT is a tool and if you are stable in that program you most certainly are not stable in every day usage, i know because i encountered several problems myself after being "stable" but crashed playing Crysis 3 a year back..
> 
> I use my CUDA cores for rendering yes but that only applies for CUDA enabled effects, if i do not apply effects my CPU is at 100% all the time. When i rendered my game play COD black ops 3, i used several adjustment layers and it uses CUDA for that but also my CPU, i have made a video that shows this but i am unable to upload it because its in 4K. It also depends on where i am exporting my files to because when i export it to my SSD my CPU usage is much higher than when i export to my HDD because of the speed.
> 
> What do you actually mean by "start getting stable" ? I already told you that i am stable in everything i can throw at it at the moment so i am not sure what you mean by this.
> 
> I am more than happy to go look further than IBT AVX and as i told you before i already did... so again, i am not sure where this statement is coming from to be honest.
> That is why i am here because my knowledge ends here because i already tried every setting i know of without results. So i am asking you what i can do more than what i already have done myself instead of making statements i never made in the first place..
> 
> Well, the fact is that i was able to achieve 100K IOPS before with similar system and others seem to manage as well so the fact is that there is something wrong with my software or hardware because i am not able to get that kind of speed and it also shows in benchmarks like i posted several pages back, as simple as that.. so yeah, that's an fact.
> 
> Yet again, i am not accusing you but i asked you several times what can cause my issues and you never provided something i can work with or i didn't already did myself..
> As for Sean, i already proved him wrong because he is saying that my scores are fine which they clearly aren't... Or he has no idea what he is talking about or he simply doesn't care.. I have proof of Gigabyte, Samsung and several others that there is something wrong going with my system.. I am not here to waste my time on debating about what i said and what you said, i just want an plain answer to my problems..
> 
> I do appreciate the time you spend on answering my posts but you rip them completely out of context, i don't know if you do this on purpose but this really doesn't help me a bit to be honest.
> I never claimed to get the same scores as Intel.. and if i did, plz quote me on that because i was wrong. I am using PCIe Gen2 x4 which is slower than Gen3 x4 i know all of that so let that be clear from now on.
> 
> The problem is is that i got 100K IOPS with my 840 EVO SSD but had the same IOPS with my 850 PRo as with my 950 Pro SSD which is an PCie SSD for crying out loud.. so just to clear things up, if i get the same IOPS with an PCIe SSD as with an SATA SSD, there is simply something wrong, as simple as that.. and that's is what i try to find out, so hopefully you can tell me or at least point me in the right direction in order to solve this issue i am having.


i agree with this post 100 percent.

I find ibt and all them other stress test programs bs. Ive had overclocks that were ibt and occt stable but couldnt game and would crash instantly. Prime 95 is probably the closest one to being stable for my gaming/rendering workload. But honestly i just tend to run prime 95 for about 2-3 hours and game for about 12+ hours and do a few test renders on scrap footage to make sure its all good.

Sounds like a bios limitation tbh or gen2 x4 is slowing down that much which i doubt... gen2 x4 is = to gen3 x2. Your bios might not be playing too nice with your pcie ssd.


----------



## Alastair

Just to add my 0.02. None of my SSD's have ever peaked above 60K IOPS. It's just never happened. 840Evo or 850Pro. I'm more inclined to think that your reading of 100K on the 840evo was an anomalous reading. Because the 990FX chipset whichever way you cut it is not capable of those speeds. And I have tried both the standard Microsoft AHCI drivers and I used the 16.1 AMD drivers. With the AMD drivers I drop right down to 40K IOPS.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just to add my 0.02. None of my SSD's have ever peaked above 60K IOPS. It's just never happened. 840Evo or 850Pro. I'm more inclined to think that your reading of 100K on the 840evo was an anomalous reading. Because the 990FX chipset whichever way you cut it is not capable of those speeds. And I have tried both the standard Microsoft AHCI drivers and I used the 16.1 AMD drivers. With the AMD drivers I drop right down to 40K IOPS.


What clock speed were you running during those SSD benches? I discovered that the IOPS scale with CPU and NB frequency, when i am running 2700 MHz CPU/NB i see a small gain in IOPS and that's the same for CPU speed.

I know we will never see the same speeds on our AMD systems as on an Intel but we most certainly can get 100K IOPS. I could get it myself with several others.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know who said this to be honest but it seems that my RAM was indeed starving by the CPU/NB.

I went from 2475 MHz to 2570 MHz CPU/NB and i see a nice gain in IOPS and AIDA64 memory and cash benchmark.



I am not sure how stable i am now so i will run a view test to see. I could run 2700 MHz CPU/NB but that requires too much voltage for my cooler to cope with and the vrm's are getting too hot as well even with an additional fan blowing on them. If i can only get those vrm's cooler.. CPU core temp is pretty good but its the vrm's i am worried about because i don't like them to get hotter than 75c under load.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Just to add my 0.02. None of my SSD's have ever peaked above 60K IOPS. It's just never happened. 840Evo or 850Pro. I'm more inclined to think that your reading of 100K on the 840evo was an anomalous reading. Because the 990FX chipset whichever way you cut it is not capable of those speeds. And I have tried both the standard Microsoft AHCI drivers and I used the 16.1 AMD drivers. With the AMD drivers I drop right down to 40K IOPS.
> 
> 
> 
> What clock speed were you running during those SSD benches? I discovered that the IOPS scale with CPU and NB frequency, when i am running 2700 MHz CPU/NB i see a small gain in IOPS and that's the same for CPU speed.
> 
> I know we will never see the same speeds on our AMD systems as on an Intel but we most certainly can get 100K IOPS. I could get it myself with several others.
Click to expand...

4.95 on the CPU and 2700MHz on both CPU-NB and HTT.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 4.95 on the CPU and 2700MHz on both CPU-NB and HTT.


And you are only getting 40K IOPS? Seems little weird to me, i never had such low IOPS to be honest.

Here is the result i got with my current settings:



It feels like my memory really likes the high NB speed because everything feels a lot faster now.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 4.95 on the CPU and 2700MHz on both CPU-NB and HTT.
> 
> 
> 
> And you are only getting 40K IOPS? Seems little weird to me, i never had such low IOPS to be honest.
> 
> Here is the result i got with my current settings:
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like my memory really likes the high NB speed because everything feels a lot faster now.
Click to expand...

no I am getting 60K IOPS. I was getting 40K on the AMD drivers. I am getting 60K with the standard Microsoft AHCI drivers.


----------



## LicSqualo

Just to add my results for comparison.

I'm sure to live in a non optimized world.

Clock 4900 Mhz (265x18,5) NB 2650Mhz and HT 2920Mhz. Ram 4 bank @2120Mhz 16 Gb on a Giga UD7 (without LLC).







Using AS SSD benchmark I see a number (238.920) near the 270.000 IOPS claimed by Magician.


----------



## diggiddi

What is optimum speeds for CPU NB and HT for crossfire paired with 2 x8 sticks 2400 mhz ram


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

personally i'd try my darnedest for 2700/2700 with 2400mhz ram.

but in the end will likely settle for tighter 2133 or 2000 mhz ram timings.. Vish IMC isn't anything write home about. (i'd lean towards 2000mhz for tighter timings)

2x4 @2400mhz no problem for most chips.

2x8 or 4x4 is a different story. night need to keep the cpu clocks under the voltwall to manage this at all.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> Just to add my results for comparison.
> 
> I'm sure to live in a non optimized world.
> 
> Clock 4900 Mhz (265x18,5) NB 2650Mhz and HT 2920Mhz. Ram 4 bank @2120Mhz 16 Gb on a Giga UD7 (without LLC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using AS SSD benchmark I see a number (238.920) near the 270.000 IOPS claimed by Magician.


Thnx for posting the results









Do you use your 950 Pro as a boot drive? If so, what motherboard are you running?

Your IOPS are on the low side to be honest, is TRIM enabled?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

He said ud7...it looks to be a boot drive labeled as c:


----------



## hurricane28

Ah i see now, must read over it before









Anyway, didn't know that Nvme is supported on those motherboards especially as an boot drive.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> personally i'd try my darnedest for 2700/2700 with 2400mhz ram.
> 
> but in the end will likely settle for tighter 2133 or 2000 mhz ram timings.. Vish IMC isn't anything write home about. (i'd lean towards 2000mhz for tighter timings)
> 
> 2x4 @2400mhz no problem for most chips.
> 
> 2x8 or 4x4 is a different story. night need to keep the cpu clocks under the voltwall to manage this at all.


Interesting , according to AMD guidelines 2600 ht is enough, I'll give it a shot though


----------



## Kalistoval

@mus1mus Pretty cool man I ran that google app stress test on linux ( stressapptest -s 3600 -M 28800 -m 8 -W ) 90% of my 32Gb fell asleep and it passed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> @mus1mus Pretty cool man I ran that google app stress test on linux ( stressapptest -s 3600 -M 28800 -m 8 -W ) 90% of my 32Gb fell asleep and it passed.


Has it failed you since? Like IBT or Prime?

Did you find it hard to pass?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has it failed you since? Like IBT or Prime?
> 
> Did you find it hard to pass?


I have not changed any of my overclock settings since I passed that 24hr prime test 768k/896k. It has not failed since I am only running 1600mhz of 32gb 2400 cpu/nb 2600 HT and want to boosted it higher so decided to give that memory test a shot. It just solidified stability even further, I will use this test to clock my ram upwards it makes overclocking easier. What do you think about the command I used? was it correct?.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> personally i'd try my darnedest for 2700/2700 with 2400mhz ram.
> 
> but in the end will likely settle for tighter 2133 or 2000 mhz ram timings.. Vish IMC isn't anything write home about. (i'd lean towards 2000mhz for tighter timings)
> 
> 2x4 @2400mhz no problem for most chips.
> 
> 2x8 or 4x4 is a different story. night need to keep the cpu clocks under the voltwall to manage this at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , according to AMD guidelines 2600 ht is enough, I'll give it a shot though
Click to expand...

isn't that from the same guidelines that say 2200mhz nb is sufficient? I call bullocks

the faster the better, AMD was far too timid with vishera FX chips. push it farther, way behind on nodes at this time so power limitations should not have a been a concern at the get go.

imagine the share hold AMD might have had if the 81XX series launched like the 9000 series meaning the lower of the to doing 4.4 out of the box and the upper of the two doing 4.7 out of the box.

this way there would be a locked bin for lower wattage useage. 75w-95w 8 core chips. kuz everyone seemed to want the 8 core on an i7 power budget


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> isn't that from the same guidelines that say 2200mhz nb is sufficient? I call bullocks
> 
> the faster the better, AMD was far too timid with vishera FX chips. push it farther, way behind on nodes at this time so power limitations should not have a been a concern at the get go.
> 
> imagine the share hold AMD might have had if the 81XX series launched like the 9000 series meaning the lower of the to doing 4.4 out of the box and the upper of the two doing 4.7 out of the box.
> 
> this way there would be a locked bin for lower wattage useage. 75w-95w 8 core chips. kuz everyone seemed to want the 8 core on an i7 power budget


Running at 2600/2600 seems to unplug crossfire, I'm getting better FPS in PCARS. Max HT is only 2600 in Bios using DOCP
I take it I'll have to use manual OC to get it higher than that. I think I'll OC the PCie next







+rep btw


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> isn't that from the same guidelines that say 2200mhz nb is sufficient? I call bullocks
> 
> the faster the better, AMD was far too timid with vishera FX chips. push it farther, way behind on nodes at this time so power limitations should not have a been a concern at the get go.
> 
> imagine the share hold AMD might have had if the 81XX series launched like the 9000 series meaning the lower of the to doing 4.4 out of the box and the upper of the two doing 4.7 out of the box.
> 
> this way there would be a locked bin for lower wattage useage. 75w-95w 8 core chips. kuz everyone seemed to want the 8 core on an i7 power budget
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 2600/2600 seems to unplug crossfire, I'm getting better FPS in PCARS. Max HT is only 2600 in Bios using DOCP
> I take it I'll have to use manual OC to get it higher than that. *I think I'll OC the PCie next*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep btw
Click to expand...

don't do that unless you want to risk and most likely corrupt your install (sata bus runs off the PCIe bus)

imho, if you want the best out of your OC you go to manual there is no other reasonable option.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> imho, if you want the best out of your OC you go to manual there is no other reasonable option.


1000x this.


----------



## diggiddi

Go to manual??? you mean manually OCing the GPU? unfortunately I cant cos power supply needs to be replaced have to find tricks to get around that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I have not changed any of my overclock settings since I passed that 24hr prime test 768k/896k. It has not failed since I am only running 1600mhz of 32gb 2400 cpu/nb 2600 HT and want to boosted it higher so decided to give that memory test a shot. It just solidified stability even further, I will use this test to clock my ram upwards it makes overclocking easier. What do you think about the command I used? was it correct?.


I just use

Code:



Code:


stressapptest -W -s 3600

for a 1 Hour Test. or 3600 seconds. It tests every ounce you have got. So yeah..


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I just use
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> stressapptest -W -s 3600
> 
> for a 1 Hour Test. or 3600 seconds. It tests every ounce you have got. So yeah..


Cool thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Cool thanks I'll give it a try.


It helps when you have a stable baseline for CPU and CPU-NB before doing this. But I know you already have one.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Vishera initially shipped with "I" & "J" nodes (minor revision). The "K" node used since week 29 of 2014 along with the more mature process reduced the static leakage (SIDD) by > 25% on average compared to older versions. I´ve got few C0K FX-9590s from week 30 of 2014 and their leakage is substantially lower too (~ 27%). Still nearly all of my FX-8370 & FX-8370E chips can outperform them in absolute clock and in power consumption.


How about the Memory controllers which ones are better, I'm trying to run 32gb @2400mhz or is that a pipe dream?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How about the Memory controllers which ones are better, I'm trying to run 32gb @2400mhz or is that a pipe dream?


I bet what he's trying to say is, look for a 1429 or 1430 batches of the chips as they are proven to be good.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I bet what he's trying to say is, look for a 1429 or 1430 batches of the chips as they are proven to be good.


Yeah I know that they are good 'clockers, I'm just trying find out if they 8370's have better IMC's than their big bro's


----------



## hurricane28

Depends on the batch, the newer FX CPU's tin to clock better due to optimized manufacturing process and the IMC is better as well.

My first 8350 was from 2013 and was a bad clocker and the IMC was not that good either. Later the chip had some quirks i wasn't to keen about so i exchanged it for a new one and mine is okay. My batch is 1307PGN i guess they still had it on the shelf because i bought it in 2014.

It can do 4.8 GHz @1.524 vcore and 2700 MHz CPU-NB with 2400 MHz 16 GB kit.

It can do 5 GHz but i have to lower my CPU-NB in order for my cooler to keep it cool.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 1000x this.


Hey lovely! Any chance for an AMD run for Nimble 8?
The only way we can topple cowcatland is thru AMD benchies.

Hop back in!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Depends on the batch, the newer FX CPU's tin to clock better due to optimized manufacturing process and the IMC is better as well.
> 
> My first 8350 was from 2013 and was a bad clocker and the IMC was not that good either. Later the chip had some quirks i wasn't to keen about so i exchanged it for a new one and mine is okay. My batch is 1307PGN i guess they still had it on the shelf because i bought it in 2014.
> 
> It can do 4.8 GHz @1.524 vcore and 2700 MHz CPU-NB with 2400 MHz 16 GB kit.
> 
> It can do 5 GHz but i have to lower my CPU-NB in order for my cooler to keep it cool.


That does differ a lot. Mine could do 5GHz at 1.5V.. But it had only a 2x4 GB kit overclocked at 2133 MHz to handle. I let the NB and HT for what they were..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That does differ a lot. Mine could do 5GHz at 1.5V.. But it had only a 2x4 GB kit overclocked at 2133 MHz to handle. I let the NB and HT for what they were..


I noticed that NB speed gives higher gains than CPU clock speed as an example, 5 GHz wit stock NB is slower in somethings than 4.8 GHz with 2600 MHz NB. I discovered that my self and you can see that in cash benchmark in AIDA64. So that is why i am running 4.8 GHz CPU and 2570 MHz NB.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I noticed that NB speed gives higher gains than CPU clock speed as an example, 5 GHz wit stock NB is slower in somethings than 4.8 GHz with 2600 MHz NB. I discovered that my self and you can see that in cash benchmark in AIDA64. So that is why i am running 4.8 GHz CPU and 2570 MHz NB.


Yeah that does sounds logical. I messed some with the NB but had a hard time to get it stable. Oh well I am on Intel now anyway. Let's hope someone wants my AMD stuff..


----------



## hurricane28

It can be tricky to get high CPU OC and NB stable at reasonable temps. That is why i have better 120mm fans mounted on my rad and 3 fans blowing on the vrms in order to keep it cool.

If only they could make a board with more power phases, we don't have these problems.. They should make a board with 12 power phases or even more.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It can be tricky to get high CPU OC and NB stable at reasonable temps. That is why i have better 120mm fans mounted on my rad and 3 fans blowing on the vrms in order to keep it cool.
> 
> If only they could make a board with more power phases, we don't have these problems.. They should make a board with 12 power phases or even more.


Do power phases really matter that much? From what I understand of it, more power phases only resulted in a longer lifespan of the power phases (of course there is a lower limit where they just cant deliver the power).

Isnt 8 phases enough?


----------



## hurricane28

The more power it draws the more power phases you need in order to get clean power, so more power phases means that the power draw is distributed over more phases equals less heat so better overclocking.

Some Intel boards have more than 8 power phases, i seen some even have 14 phases so yeah i think its important to have more phases if the power draw is huge like on these systems.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The more power it draws the more power phases you need in order to get clean power, so more power phases means that the power draw is distributed over more phases equals less heat so better overclocking.
> 
> Some Intel boards have more than 8 power phases, i seen some even have 14 phases so yeah i think its important to have more phases if the power draw is huge like on these systems.


I saw some with 32 phases XD.. But there is an upper limit in voltage and thus in power draw so also an upper limit in useful phases..


----------



## hurricane28

32? That's a lot lol

I can't find information about the power phases on Intel motherboards.. not even on the manufacturers website strangely.. i was looking for Intel boards but couldn't find anything about how many power phases they got..


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 32? That's a lot lol
> 
> I can't find information about the power phases on Intel motherboards.. not even on the manufacturers website strangely.. i was looking for Intel boards but couldn't find anything about how many power phases they got..


This is sort of up to date: http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-list
This is for AMD: http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## miklkit

So one of my hard drives just died. Sniff sniff. The 9 year old one. The 6 year old one is still running fine.

This leaves me impaled on the horns of a dilemma. Should I get a SSD now or wait until next year when I get Zen?

The current board is a Sabertooth and if I get one that works with it will it still be ok with a more modern board, or would I be better off just getting another mechanical drive and going SSD later?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So one of my hard drives just died. Sniff sniff. The 9 year old one. The 6 year old one is still running fine.
> 
> This leaves me impaled on the horns of a dilemma. Should I get a SSD now or wait until next year when I get Zen?
> 
> The current board is a Sabertooth and if I get one that works with it will it still be ok with a more modern board, or would I be better off just getting another mechanical drive and going SSD later?


HyperX predator PCIe addin M.2 if you needs now.

but if you are going to jump on zen, that will open up (likely) the 750 nvme drives which are essentially the same price as the Hyper X pred for the lower capacity and significantly higher performance

i've been looking at SSD options, its getting tough to see the value in lower capacity sata ssds, as my raided ssds are starting to slow down.. (gatta rebuild the array for more read optimizations also)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It can be tricky to get high CPU OC and NB stable at reasonable temps. That is why i have better 120mm fans mounted on my rad and 3 fans blowing on the vrms in order to keep it cool.
> 
> If only they could make a board with more power phases, we don't have these problems.. They should make a board with 12 power phases or even more.
> 
> 
> 
> Do power phases really matter that much? From what I understand of it, more power phases only resulted in a longer lifespan of the power phases (of course there is a lower limit where they just cant deliver the power).
> 
> Isnt 8 phases enough?
Click to expand...

Don't listen to him 8 is plenty, but more over quality > quantity.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't listen to him 8 is plenty, but more over quality > quantity.


ugh, you again.. the all knowing Mega Man...









Man, i don't even going to argue with you anymore because i know how you like to say i am wrong... You don't even know what i was talking about in my previous posts which was quite obvious and now you are doing it again...

Most of the power phases are good quality so the only solution would be adding more phases in order to get more and cleaner power delivery to the CPU.. its simply science lol


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't listen to him 8 is plenty, but more over quality > quantity.
> 
> 
> 
> ugh, you again.. the all knowing Mega Man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, i don't even going to argue with you anymore because i know how you like to say i am wrong... You don't even know what i was talking about in my previous posts which was quite obvious and now you are doing it again...
> 
> Most of the power phases are good quality so the only solution would be adding more phases in order to get more and cleaner power delivery to the CPU.. its simply science lol
Click to expand...

Actually.. he is right... Mega knows what he is talking about

Proof? ASrock 12 phase boards are crap compared to ASUS 8 phase boards


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey lovely! Any chance for an AMD run for Nimble 8?
> The only way we can topple cowcatland is thru AMD benchies.
> 
> Hop back in!


On it! I'll pop in and put some scores down.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> On it! I'll pop in and put some scores down.


Niceeeee!
Thanks a lot









Reference Clock is another one you can focus on. 300 FSB on a Vishera is pretty easy for quickies.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually.. he is right... Mega knows what he is talking about
> 
> Proof? ASrock 12 phase boards are crap compared to ASUS 8 phase boards


Hes right. Asrock makes bad boards all around tbh. Ive toasted a few already. You know whats funny you see people popping 970a asrock boards that have 4+2 vrms with heatsinks and i havnt popped anything yet. Im using a m5a97le with has no heatsinks with a 8350 at 5ghz lol no thermal throttle at all. Its a known issue that asrock lacks on vrm quality as does msi.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't listen to him 8 is plenty, but more over quality > quantity.
> 
> 
> 
> ugh, you again.. the all knowing Mega Man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, i don't even going to argue with you anymore because i know how you like to say i am wrong... You don't even know what i was talking about in my previous posts which was quite obvious and now you are doing it again...
> 
> Most of the power phases are good quality so the only solution would be adding more phases in order to get more and cleaner power delivery to the CPU.. its simply science lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually.. he is right... Mega knows what he is talking about
> 
> Proof? ASrock 12 phase boards are crap compared to ASUS 8 phase boards
Click to expand...

this....

quality has a MASSIVE impact on components, and on top of that Tolerances within top quality components make a HUGE difference. this is fairly Simple science.

something with a 1%, 5% will have much more stable power than a tolerance of 20% (you essentially double it.it is +%/-%, a 1% tolerance will have a 2% sway)

materials, manufacturing, consistencies all make and a difference.

unless all things are equal (which they are not) yes more would be better. but that is in a perfect world.. and our world is perfectly screwed...


----------



## hurricane28

He knows more than me about stuff no doubt, but that tone of his... he is saying i was wrong in the previous posts but i proved him wrong.. people believe him because they do not question his reputation on this forum to which i do.. most of the time i cannot even understand what he means and i am not the only one.. my English is very good so that's not the problem..

I always learned at school that more phases equals higher power delivery and if they are getting hot you simply need more of them...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> this....
> 
> quality has a MASSIVE impact on components, and on top of that Tolerances within top quality components make a HUGE difference. this is fairly Simple science.
> 
> something with a 1%, 5% will have much more stable power than a tolerance of 20% (you essentially double it.it is +%/-%, a 1% tolerance will have a 2% sway)
> 
> materials, manufacturing, consistencies all make and a difference.
> 
> unless all things are equal (which they are not) yes more would be better. but that is in a perfect world.. and our world is perfectly screwed...


Agree, but if i had more than 8 phases on my board and a better BIOS that would be massively improve overclocking ability because they get less hot..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually.. he is right... Mega knows what he is talking about
> 
> Proof? ASrock 12 phase boards are crap compared to ASUS 8 phase boards
> 
> 
> 
> Hes right. Asrock makes bad boards all around tbh. Ive toasted a few already. You know whats funny you see people popping 970a asrock boards that have 4+2 vrms with heatsinks and i havnt popped anything yet. Im using a m5a97le with has no heatsinks with a 8350 at 5ghz lol no thermal throttle at all. Its a known issue that asrock lacks on vrm quality as does msi.
Click to expand...

PROOF


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually.. he is right... Mega knows what he is talking about
> 
> Proof? ASrock 12 phase boards are crap compared to ASUS 8 phase boards


to be fair most of the 12 phase boards are 6 phase with doublers....but yeah I think a true 12 phase with quality components would help with stability at higher voltages..but I think we have other limitations that higher phases wouldn't fix like keeping temps in check and the actual voltage limitations of the boards...having 12 passed won't mean much if the board won't boot above certain voltages to provide more power...we here already toe the line so even with the new chips we have pretty much tapped i
out....but 12 phases would help in certain cases


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Actually.. he is right... Mega knows what he is talking about
> 
> Proof? ASrock 12 phase boards are crap compared to ASUS 8 phase boards
> 
> 
> 
> Hes right. Asrock makes bad boards all around tbh. Ive toasted a few already. You know whats funny you see people popping 970a asrock boards that have 4+2 vrms with heatsinks and i havnt popped anything yet. Im using a m5a97le with has no heatsinks with a 8350 at 5ghz lol no thermal throttle at all. Its a known issue that asrock lacks on vrm quality as does msi.
Click to expand...

Idling at 5 ghz is different than running IBT AVX or prime 95.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> HyperX predator PCIe addin M.2 if you needs now.
> 
> but if you are going to jump on zen, that will open up (likely) the 750 nvme drives which are essentially the same price as the Hyper X pred for the lower capacity and significantly higher performance
> 
> i've been looking at SSD options, its getting tough to see the value in lower capacity sata ssds, as my raided ssds are starting to slow down.. (gatta rebuild the array for more read optimizations also)


$310 + adapter and it could be obsolete in a year? A $60 mechanical is looking pretty good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> HyperX predator PCIe addin M.2 if you needs now.
> 
> but if you are going to jump on zen, that will open up (likely) the 750 nvme drives which are essentially the same price as the Hyper X pred for the lower capacity and significantly higher performance
> 
> i've been looking at SSD options, its getting tough to see the value in lower capacity sata ssds, as my raided ssds are starting to slow down.. (gatta rebuild the array for more read optimizations also)
> 
> 
> 
> $310 + adapter and it could be obsolete in a year? A $60 mechanical is looking pretty good.
Click to expand...

I can't imagine that you wouldn't really enjoy having an SSD as an OS drive.
I've owned/used a bunch of different ones, people really like the samsung pro's , but for the money I like the Kingston Hyper X or the Intel's I have are my favorites.
I've been thinking about this one http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Digital-Predator-SHPM2280P2H-240G/dp/B00V01C4RK/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1459807799&sr=1-1&keywords=predator+ssd


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> $310 + adapter and it could be obsolete in a year? A $60 mechanical is looking pretty good.


If you don't need storage space go for a $60-80 SATA SSD (128-250GB). I'm only assuming you don't have a SSD for the system drive here. Maybe I'm only reading that into your question and you didn't even ask for that.









But IF you're looking for a new system drive and don't actually need more storage space go for a common SATA SSD over mechanical. You can still get that shiny NVMe together with everything else when you buy a whole new system. Maybe the prices have dropped a bit until then - unlikely they will rise. And that old SSD will still be nice to store additional games or other stuff you want to load fast in your new system.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> HyperX predator PCIe addin M.2 if you needs now.
> 
> but if you are going to jump on zen, that will open up (likely) the 750 nvme drives which are essentially the same price as the Hyper X pred for the lower capacity and significantly higher performance
> 
> i've been looking at SSD options, its getting tough to see the value in lower capacity sata ssds, as my raided ssds are starting to slow down.. (gatta rebuild the array for more read optimizations also)
> 
> 
> 
> $310 + adapter and it could be obsolete in a year? A $60 mechanical is looking pretty good.
Click to expand...

wouldn't say obsolete, 1400/1000 large file transfers and 100K+ iops for reads and writes, it will remain relevant until NVMe standard takes over from AHCI for high speed storage. (NVMe is at what 1% consumer market penetration for SSDs compared to Traditional sata ssds ) it will be a long time before the in-between gets outdated.

that being said, the PCIe 750 card works in the Saberkitty as a secondary disk. but IMHO silly to buy that not to use it as a boot drive. these are the applications SSDS REALLY shine over HDD

those 4k transfer speeds make a difference.

Personally i can't stand to run HDD without some sort of raid, for my work flow i defiantly need a minimum of 200-300mbs for large transfers. my ssds take care of the small transfers that are not audio media based.

you can get the performance of M.2 with raid sata ssds but i wouldn't go beyond 3 stripe raid 0, because at that point it just makes financial sense to move to a PCIe ssd.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 32? That's a lot lol
> 
> I can't find information about the power phases on Intel motherboards.. not even on the manufacturers website strangely.. i was looking for Intel boards but couldn't find anything about how many power phases they got..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> PROOF


theres my daily  also heres the validation http://valid.x86.fr/qbdnbl albeit i dont run high end compute or anything that really stresses the vrms. ive primed it for like 10-15 mins to test to make sure it didnt throttle. but its game and cinebench stable which is good enough for what i use it for


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree, but if i had more than 8 phases on my board and a better BIOS that would be massively improve overclocking ability because they get less hot..


REMEMBER the UD3 rev 3?
Or you easily forget?


----------



## miklkit

I'm sure I would like the speed of an SSD, but all I would use it for would be the occasional x264 encoding job. The mechanical hd is the bottleneck there. Startup speed doesn't matter as I get up in the morning, wander over and start the pc, go do my morning routine, then wander back with a mug O coffee and read the news.

I had 2-500gb mechs and they felt a bit cramped. Maybe a 500gb SSD C: drive and a 1TB mech D: drive would work out ok. But which to buy first?

LOL. I don't even know what a raid is.

AAARRRGGGHHH!!! The UD3! I'm still traumatized from it.







But it wasn't the VRMs so much as the lack of a heat sink combined with the shoddy bios. Those VRMs had to be glowing in there.


----------



## mus1mus

SSDs are cheaper and cheaper now.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm sure I would like the speed of an SSD, but all I would use it for would be the occasional x264 encoding job. The mechanical hd is the bottleneck there. Startup speed doesn't matter as I get up in the morning, wander over and start the pc, go do my morning routine, then wander back with a mug O coffee and read the news.
> 
> I had 2-500gb mechs and they felt a bit cramped. Maybe a 500gb SSD C: drive and a 1TB mech D: drive would work out ok. But which to buy first?
> 
> LOL. I don't even know what a raid is.
> 
> AAARRRGGGHHH!!! The UD3! I'm still traumatized from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't the VRMs so much as the lack of a heat sink combined with the shoddy bios. Those VRMs had to be glowing in there.


I see "the Man" that knows this stuff inside and out is currently viewing the thread so i will keep this one short.

Raid = Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks, their are many types of raid, the ones most commonly seen to the average consumer are 0 (striped) 1(mirrored) sometimes 5(single parity){not recommended on the ON-board sata controller, you want a raid card for this one} and 0+1(striped+mirrored) and/or 10(mirrored+ striped).

to my knowledge it is not recommend (i could be wrong here) to exceed 3-4 ssds on the on board controller, as to my knowledge (and i could be wrong here also) that the only benifet that the ON-board controller has over a card(or atleast teh cheap common raid cards) is the ability to pass the trim command (on by default for W8.1+)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm sure I would like the speed of an SSD, but all I would use it for would be the occasional x264 encoding job. The mechanical hd is the bottleneck there. Startup speed doesn't matter as I get up in the morning, wander over and start the pc, go do my morning routine, then wander back with a mug O coffee and read the news.
> 
> I had 2-500gb mechs and they felt a bit cramped. Maybe a 500gb SSD C: drive and a 1TB mech D: drive would work out ok. But which to buy first?
> 
> LOL. I don't even know what a raid is.
> 
> AAARRRGGGHHH!!! The UD3! I'm still traumatized from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't the VRMs so much as the lack of a heat sink combined with the shoddy bios. Those VRMs had to be glowing in there.


you don't understand as a boot drive once you go ssd you will refuse to boot from a mechanical drive...everything os related is so much faster...putting it into perspective...let's say you take five seconds to load programs in add remove programs that might be lessened to.2 seconds...it doesn't seem like much but when it's everything you feel like things are crawling when using mechanical drives...the best real world I can think of offhand is try going 75mph on the interstate then going 25 off...same feeling


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you don't understand as a boot drive once you go ssd you will refuse to boot from a mechanical drive...everything os related is so much faster...putting it into perspective...let's say you take five seconds to load programs in add remove programs that might be lessened to.2 seconds...it doesn't seem like much but when it's everything you feel like things are crawling when using mechanical drives...the best real world I can think of offhand is try going 75mph on the interstate then going 25 off...same feeling


This.

I'll never boot from a mech hard drive in a PC again, I'm even considering moving my MacBook Pro to SSD because the wake up times and waiting on a bare basic 5400rpm HDD is painfully slow.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> SSDs are cheaper and cheaper now.


I got an SSD for £36 it was a Kingston SSDNow 120GB drive, THE BEST £36 I'VE EVER SPENT PERIOD.


----------



## warpuck

There used to be those OS (NOS) that would boot with windows or DOS and the NOS could be configured to run off Striped and mirrored drives. The the dos or windows would eliminated from memory and the only thing that was running was strictly the NOS. I dont think I have seen a version of Linux that does this. I know that Novell NOS did this and maybe Banyon Vines. The thing that was the best about those NOS was It was a very rare thing for either to be penetrated or compromised.. Banyon never made a 64 bit version. Novell NOS was abandoned soon after a 64 bit ver was developed. A 8350 on a Sabertooth would make a fine server for either NOS. The downside is WIN 8 and WIN 10 would be a difficult thing to run on the client side.
I think a lot of the limits with using Raid 0 + 1 is in the the client side of Windows. Say something like 2 512 SSDs stripped and 2 1Tb SSDs mirrored. That would give pretty much the max I/O and the the data security of a mirrored drive. I have not messed around with Win NOS systems for quite some time. I don't know if they are up to speed for this type of configuration.

@ Benjiw I may even put SSDs in my 1 year old notebooks but I really don't use them that much. I only use them when I am forced to use TRK (ClamAV) to clean the main boxes up. ClamAV works well, but it takes 2 to 3 hours for it to clean up 2 Tb of drives even at 5.0 Ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

raidz3 ONRY!!


----------



## mus1mus

I did put an SSD and upgraded the RAM into DUAL Channel on a 5 year old notebook and everything felt butter smooth.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, i really do.
> 
> *The problem which i simply cannot get out of my head is that i could reach it with my 840 EVO*


But you didn't.

Quote:


> *and another guy over at tomshardware had IOPS in the 100K range with an much cheaper board with the same CPU..*
> 
> Now i see that my other benchmark is half of the speed i should get which is related to my low IOPS. You understand what i am trying to say? There is a setting not right and i can't seem to find it.










Remember now, with RAPID disabled.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 32? That's a lot lol
> 
> I can't find information about the power phases on Intel motherboards.. not even on the manufacturers website strangely.. i was looking for Intel boards but couldn't find anything about how many power phases they got..
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> PROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres my daily  also heres the validation http://valid.x86.fr/qbdnbl albeit i dont run high end compute or anything that really stresses the vrms. ive primed it for like 10-15 mins to test to make sure it didnt throttle. but its game and cinebench stable which is good enough for what i use it for
Click to expand...

So in other words.... Its not stable really. What games are you playing that you can run without issues without being stable? I have to pass at least 20 runs of IBT otherwise games WILL crash on me. CSGO Planetside 2 and BF4.


----------



## Alastair

Since we are on the subject of SSD's and the likes..... What do you guys get for boot times. I just wanna compare my 850pro to you guys make sure she is up to snuff. Windows event logger is giving me figures in the 19000ms to 22000ms range. So that 19 to 22 seconds usually for a boot according to event logger. I'm not using boot racer. I don't like it much.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> But you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember now, with RAPID disabled.


What are you talking about...? I proved that i got 100K with my 840 EVO... Rapid mode does nothing for IOPS.. its done by the IMC on the chip.. that is why i get an higher number when i overclock my CPU and CPU/NB..

I already provided proof of some guy on an MSI 990XA-GD55 that has the same SSD as mine that got 100K IOPS random read and 80K random write without rapid mode..

But here is it again:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2894783/samsung-950-pro-reaching-full-speeds.html


----------



## mrgnex

Is AsRock really that bad? I remember having a FX6350 and AsRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0. I had it stable at 4.5 GHz. It is "just" a six core bit still, that was a budget board, it had no vrm cooling and I didnt know **** about overclocking XD


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> But you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember now, with RAPID disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about...? I proved that i got 100K with my 840 EVO... Rapid mode does nothing for IOPS.. its done by the IMC on the chip.. that is why i get an higher number when i overclock my CPU and CPU/NB..
> 
> I already provided proof of some guy on an MSI 990XA-GD55 that has the same SSD as mine that got 100K IOPS random read and 80K random write without rapid mode..
> 
> But here is it again:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2894783/samsung-950-pro-reaching-full-speeds.html
Click to expand...

Im pretty sure it does. It seems RAPID is not supported in Windows 10 but if I remember on my 840 Evo when I ran it with RAPID my IOPS were in the 100K zone. Remember RAPID now uses your RAM as a cache now. So logically it wont just be your sequentials that get a boost but the random IOPS as well. In terms of an SSD running WITHOUT RAPID or any other sort of ram caching, I have never seen an SSD above 65K 70K mark in IOPS on a 900 series AMD chipset. It is a limitation of the chipset. It is an insurmountable limitation there is no real way around it. This is of course talking about normal SATA 3 drives.

In terms of PCI-E SSD's. I can't afford one right now. So I don't bother learning about them.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Is AsRock really that bad? I remember having a FX6350 and AsRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0. I had it stable at 4.5 GHz. It is "just" a six core bit still, that was a budget board, it had no vrm cooling and I didnt know **** about overclocking XD


Yes AS Rock AMD boards are that bad, the Extreme 9 with its "premium" 12 CPU phases can't hold a candle to the 6 CPU phases on my ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since we are on the subject of SSD's and the likes..... What do you guys get for boot times. I just wanna compare my 850pro to you guys make sure she is up to snuff. Windows event logger is giving me figures in the 19000ms to 22000ms range. So that 19 to 22 seconds usually for a boot according to event logger. I'm not using boot racer. I don't like it much.


event viewer claims 80 seconds.

but then again, alot of this depends on config and bios settings.

I've got both USB and PS/2 set to full initialization, I've got a 15 second post delay (I dual boot w7 and w8.1, thru profiles not boot manager)

and two on board arrays to initialize.

so ya 256gb ssd raid 0, and a 1412gb raid 10 hdds with a single hdd win7 boot device (ugh)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> But you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember now, with RAPID disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about...? I proved that i got 100K with my 840 EVO... Rapid mode does nothing for IOPS.. its done by the IMC on the chip.. that is why i get an higher number when i overclock my CPU and CPU/NB..
> 
> I already provided proof of some guy on an MSI 990XA-GD55 that has the same SSD as mine that got 100K IOPS random read and 80K random write without rapid mode..
> 
> But here is it again:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2894783/samsung-950-pro-reaching-full-speeds.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im pretty sure it does. It seems RAPID is not supported in Windows 10 but if I remember on my 840 Evo when I ran it with RAPID my IOPS were in the 100K zone. Remember RAPID now uses your RAM as a cache now. So logically it wont just be your sequentials that get a boost but the random IOPS as well. In terms of an SSD running WITHOUT RAPID or any other sort of ram caching, I have never seen an SSD above 65K 70K mark in IOPS on a 900 series AMD chipset. It is a limitation of the chipset. It is an insurmountable limitation there is no real way around it. This is of course talking about normal SATA 3 drives.
> 
> *In terms of PCI-E SSD's. I can't afford one right now. So I don't bother learning about them.*
Click to expand...

its more complicated and more simple all at the same time.

some pcie ssds are just flat out better like the hyperx pred, nvme Samsung, then there are add in cards like the Gskill blade that is essentially 4 ssds on one add in card with 4 ssd controllers in something similar to hardware raid (i think) that is recognized as a single drive to the system installed eliminating driver issues and cpu raid overhead.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Im pretty sure it does. It seems RAPID is not supported in Windows 10 but if I remember on my 840 Evo when I ran it with RAPID my IOPS were in the 100K zone. Remember RAPID now uses your RAM as a cache now. So logically it wont just be your sequentials that get a boost but the random IOPS as well. In terms of an SSD running WITHOUT RAPID or any other sort of ram caching, I have never seen an SSD above 65K 70K mark in IOPS on a 900 series AMD chipset. It is a limitation of the chipset. It is an insurmountable limitation there is no real way around it. This is of course talking about normal SATA 3 drives.
> 
> In terms of PCI-E SSD's. I can't afford one right now. So I don't bother learning about them.


Yes you are right, with RAPID mode enabled it uses the RAM as cache indeed but when i run everything at stock speed i only get 50K IOPS but when i am using the overclock i am running now with my new 2400 MHz RAM i get around the 80K IOPS random read and 70K Random Write IOPS. But its completely random.

Here is a screenshot of AS SSD:



And here with Samsung magician with RAPID mode enabled on my Samsung 850 Pro:



and here with my 840 EVO with RAPID mode enabled:



And here is an benchamark with AS SSD that shows me that i am getting over 300K IOPS:



See the huge difference in IOPS? That is what i am getting at and i want to know why i am not able to get the same IOPS on my 950 Pro as on my 840 EVO in Samsung magician. I know they are working on a fix for this because more people have the same issue with the benchmark tool but i want to know why there is such an huge difference now.


----------



## hurricane28

Oh i also got an message that there is a new AMD chipset driver out, but for whatever reason it won't install..

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## Alastair

Now disable RAPID mode and run those magician benches again. 60K IOPS all round I bet ye.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't have those SSD's anymore unfortunately.. i exchanged them for my 90 Pro.

Now with my 950 Pro i get around 80K IOPS random read and around 70K random write. Without RAPID mode of course because that is not possible on 950 Pro.


----------



## f1LL

On the topic of stability:

Maybe some of you had something similar or maybe can add some info to this.

When I tuned in my current OC I tested stability with @The Stilt's 768k-896k in-place FFT for 2hrs and while passing that I noticed in HWiNFO64 that Windows reported "correctable errors". About 150 errors in those 2hrs. A look at the Windows Event Viewer showed that those were cache errors. So I bumped the voltage one more notch. That cut the error rate in half. The next bump eliminated the errors completely.

Did any of you guys come across correctable cache errors while stability testing and having the test "pass"? Obviously a calculation based test would pass as long as the errors are correctable, I wonder if the performance hit would be noticable though....c.b.a. to test right now though


----------



## Alastair

Guys. Busy choosing out parts for a home / back up rig. I see that the one shop I am looking at has stock of the Thermalright IFX14 dual tower heatsink. I see its a bit dated. Most reviews from 2008. Is this heatsink any good?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. Busy choosing out parts for a home / back up rig. I see that the one shop I am looking at has stock of the Thermalright IFX14 dual tower heatsink. I see its a bit dated. Most reviews from 2008. Is this heatsink any good?


It has a cool backboard heat sync extension. I have never seen that before, cool. Tomshardware gave it a very good.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. Busy choosing out parts for a home / back up rig. I see that the one shop I am looking at has stock of the Thermalright IFX14 dual tower heatsink. I see its a bit dated. Most reviews from 2008. Is this heatsink any good?
> 
> 
> 
> It has a cool backboard heat sync extension. I have never seen that before, cool. Tomshardware gave it a very good.
Click to expand...

I dunno if I would even use the socket cooler. It would clash with my main rigs internals. so I think that will just end up being unused.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What are you talking about...? I proved that i got 100K with my 840 EVO... Rapid mode does nothing for IOPS.. its done by the IMC on the chip.. that is why i get an higher number when i overclock my CPU and CPU/NB..
> 
> I already provided proof of some guy on an MSI 990XA-GD55 that has the same SSD as mine that got 100K IOPS random read and 80K random write without rapid mode..
> 
> But here is it again:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2894783/samsung-950-pro-reaching-full-speeds.html


There is no proof of a 840 EVO reaching 100K IOPS on an AMD SATA chipset from that link. That is a 950 PRO over PCIe. Again, show me your proof. Surely if you are in higher education and can come to logical conclusions you can understand why there is a difference between the SATA bus and direct PCIe with differently designed SSDs....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> There is no proof of a 840 EVO reaching 100K IOPS on an AMD SATA chipset from that link. That is a 950 PRO over PCIe. Again, show me your proof. Surely if you are in higher education and can come to logical conclusions you can understand why there is a difference between the SATA bus and direct PCIe with differently designed SSDs....


Are you deliberately reading my posts wrong or am i really that unclear...?

Yes it is the same PICe SSD i have and of course i know the difference between Sata SSD and PCIe SSD, why do you think i went with the PCIe SSD in the first place...









As you can clearly see, the guy over at toms hardware had the same SSD as me but has much higher IOPS which revers to my question as to WHY

Now, i can recall the conversation we had in another thread about this same issue without me learning how that is possible and also why i am having the Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort1, was issued.

I explained everything very clearly back then. I have no idea why i have this problem. I have looked all over the Internet and the only solution i can come up with is an faulty drive but that's highly unlikely because everything is working just fine and there are no relocated sectors yet.

You as a storage editor, should know what these problems are but you never explained what can cause this so i assume you have no idea either.. if you do, pls let me know.
I also asked on another forum and they said that that my IOPS are indeed rather low.. its not ridiculously low but its too low for my setup.. which you again claim that its the AMD chipset..

Do i have to make myself even more crystal clear than i am right now for you to understand what i am trying to say..?


----------



## MrPerforations

hello forum,
no idea what's going on, calm down, its pc crap.
can I just ask , have no knowlage about pci-e ssd, would that be a ahci driver required?
reason I ask is that I cant run hardware raid with a ssd drive in the mix, I have to use ahci and windows to made raid.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello forum,
> no idea what's going on, calm down, its pc crap.
> can I just ask , have no knowlage about pci-e ssd, would that be a ahci driver required?
> reason I ask is that I cant run hardware raid with a ssd drive in the mix, I have to use ahci and windows to made raid.


The type of drive he's talking about requires a NVMe driver. It's a bit different than a typical SSD and doesn't run through the chipset. Also RAID requires similar drives which is why an SSD isn't likely going to mix with a typicalHDD
@hurricane28
I know I said this before. It works don't try to fix it. There are many variables in my opinion that could affect this. Might just be Gigas implementation of the M.2 socket. Maybe the driver doesn't like something in your set-up. Who knows but IMO it's nothing to get so worked up over. It's a slight performance drop. Your other scores were still better than mine in a similar situation. If it ain't really broken don't try to fix it. Just use this time to enjoy your PC in whatever fashion you like. The time you waste really isn't worth it in the long run. Electronic very seldom yeild the same results in almost identical situations. It's just the way it is.

ASUS 970 Pro/ 9370 @ 5.0 and Trident 2x4 at 2400 CL10


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you deliberately reading my posts wrong or am i really that unclear...?
> 
> Yes it is the same PICe SSD i have and of course i know the difference between Sata SSD and PCIe SSD, why do you think i went with the PCIe SSD in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can clearly see, the guy over at toms hardware had the same SSD as me but has much higher IOPS which revers to my question as to WHY
> 
> Now, i can recall the conversation we had in another thread about this same issue without me learning how that is possible and also why i am having the Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort1, was issued.
> 
> I explained everything very clearly back then. I have no idea why i have this problem. I have looked all over the Internet and the only solution i can come up with is an faulty drive but that's highly unlikely because everything is working just fine and there are no relocated sectors yet.
> 
> You as a storage editor, should know what these problems are but you never explained what can cause this so i assume you have no idea either.. if you do, pls let me know.
> I also asked on another forum and they said that that my IOPS are indeed rather low.. its not ridiculously low but its too low for my setup.. which you again claim that its the AMD chipset..
> 
> Do i have to make myself even more crystal clear than i am right now for you to understand what i am trying to say..?


I wasn't referring to the IOPS issue you are having to the 950 Pro, but simply the old 840 EVO in which you stated you got 100k IOPS with rapid disabled. You never proved me wrong with that. That's all. Lol

As for your issue with the 950 Pro, I will have to look through your posts a bit later when I have some more free time. I haven't read over those yet. Typically with PCIe drives you need to make sure you have enough threads for the workload, not just QD, to get the most random IOPS. I haven't an AMD system, but I have a 512GB 950 Pro I have yet to test.

By chance have you ever used Iometer? You will get the max IOPS out of your drive (within the limitations of your system) with it easily. I can tell you what settings to use if you have not just so we can see what your system is capable of.

I saw you posted some benchmarks back a bit too. I'll be able to see those later.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The type of drive he's talking about requires a NVMe driver. It's a bit different than a typical SSD and doesn't run through the chipset. Also RAID requires similar drives which is why an SSD isn't likely going to mix with a typicalHDD
> @hurricane28
> I know I said this before. It works don't try to fix it. There are many variables in my opinion that could affect this. Might just be Gigas implementation of the M.2 socket. Maybe the driver doesn't like something in your set-up. Who knows but IMO it's nothing to get so worked up over. It's a slight performance drop. Your other scores were still better than mine in a similar situation. If it ain't really broken don't try to fix it. Just use this time to enjoy your PC in whatever fashion you like. The time you waste really isn't worth it in the long run. Electronic very seldom yeild the same results in almost identical situations. It's just the way it is.
> 
> ASUS 970 Pro/ 9370 @ 5.0 and Trident 2x4 at 2400 CL10


I think you are right, i kinda gave up in the hunt for higher IOPS scores because i already tried everything without any solution. The only thing that really helped me is a higher CPU/NB speed..

I can see that the difference between our SSD's only exist in IOPS, as for the rest my SSD is faster which is weird IMO.. I am an mechanic so if there is something not working correctly its my job to fix it you know, so i have a hard time to understand why this is not working correctly as i want it to perform.. and i feel powerless because there is nothing i can do about it which is frustrating me.

Thnx for the feed back tho, much obliged


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> I wasn't referring to the IOPS issue you are having to the 950 Pro, but simply the old 840 EVO in which you stated you got 100k IOPS with rapid disabled. You never proved me wrong with that. That's all. Lol
> 
> As for your issue with the 950 Pro, I will have to look through your posts a bit later when I have some more free time. I haven't read over those yet. Typically with PCIe drives you need to make sure you have enough threads for the workload, not just QD, to get the most random IOPS. I haven't an AMD system, but I have a 512GB 950 Pro I have yet to test.
> 
> By chance have you ever used Iometer? You will get the max IOPS out of your drive (within the limitations of your system) with it easily. I can tell you what settings to use if you have not just so we can see what your system is capable of.
> 
> I saw you posted some benchmarks back a bit too. I'll be able to see those later.


Oh okay, yeah i don't have an screenshot with that SSD running without RAPID mode disabled unfortunately...

No i haven't tested with Iometer yet, i would be much obliged if you would tell me what program that is and what settings i need to use in order to show what my system is capable of









Okay, let me know what you think about the benchmarks.


----------



## Johan45

It could be as simple as background services, are you still running 16GB at 2400? Might be a strain on the IMC. I know from benching that less ram almost always performs better than more. Single sided VS double sided. There are so vany variables. I just feel you're chasing ghosts.


----------



## miklkit

Well, methinks I'm going to go sataIII instead of m.2. Why?

It is a simple pull the dead hd out and bolt the new one in job.

It seems SSDs run hot. So I looked where it would go and it would always be right next to some hot running hardware with m.2 while with sata III it would be right behind a case fan.

SataIII is less expensive.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, methinks I'm going to go sataIII instead of m.2. Why?
> 
> It is a simple pull the dead hd out and bolt the new one in job.
> 
> It seems SSDs run hot. So I looked where it would go and it would always be right next to some hot running hardware with m.2 while with sata III it would be right behind a case fan.
> 
> SataIII is less expensive.


I haven't got any complaints with SATA SSD's. The PCIe ones look fantastic but SATA to PCIe SSD is more an improvement of degrees where HDD to SSD (SATA or otherwise) is a world-changer.


----------



## Penryn

Lets keep this discussion civil.

Thanks.


----------



## Alastair

Since we are all friends here, and we are allowed a bit of off topic.

So the back up rig should be going ahead.

CPU: Athlon 860K or FX6300
Mobo: Gigabyte G1 Sniper A88X or MSI 970 Gaming. (I wanna make this build green and call it Gremlin so the 970 Gaming doesnt fit the bill really.)
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 CL9 8GB kit I will OC it (I know there are faster and better options but its green, will change if I choose a different colour.)
GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Editions! (Yes the old girls will be put back to work)
Case. I am thinking the Antec GX 300 looks quite nice as a budget option.
PSU: Seasonic M12II 620 or 750
Cooling. Undecided but looking at the Thermalright IFX14 dual tower.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> There is no proof of a 840 EVO reaching 100K IOPS on an AMD SATA chipset from that link. That is a 950 PRO over PCIe. Again, show me your proof. Surely if you are in higher education and can come to logical conclusions you can understand why there is a difference between the SATA bus and direct PCIe with differently designed SSDs....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you deliberately reading my posts wrong or am i really that unclear...?
> 
> Yes it is the same PICe SSD i have and of course i know the difference between Sata SSD and PCIe SSD, why do you think i went with the PCIe SSD in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can clearly see, the guy over at toms hardware had the same SSD as me but has much higher IOPS which revers to my question as to WHY
> 
> Now, i can recall the conversation we had in another thread about this same issue without me learning how that is possible and also why i am having the Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort1, was issued.
> 
> I explained everything very clearly back then. I have no idea why i have this problem. I have looked all over the Internet and the only solution i can come up with is an faulty drive but that's highly unlikely because everything is working just fine and there are no relocated sectors yet.
> 
> You as a storage editor, should know what these problems are but you never explained what can cause this so i assume you have no idea either.. if you do, pls let me know.
> I also asked on another forum and they said that that my IOPS are indeed rather low.. its not ridiculously low but its too low for my setup.. which you again claim that its the AMD chipset..
> 
> Do i have to make myself even more crystal clear than i am right now for you to understand what i am trying to say..?
Click to expand...

I will again directly quote from your link
Quote:


> Upgraded from FX-8350 to intel 4790k and that fixed my problem. The issue was that the fx-8350 does not support PCIE 3.0 and the 950 pro requires PCIE 3.0 to reach it's full bandwith.


so again leads me back to my original recommend (for this round)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, methinks I'm going to go sataIII instead of m.2. Why?
> 
> It is a simple pull the dead hd out and bolt the new one in job.
> 
> It seems SSDs run hot. So I looked where it would go and it would always be right next to some hot running hardware with m.2 while with sata III it would be right behind a case fan.
> 
> SataIII is less expensive.


Umm if your SSD's are running hot your doing something wrong, They should never be any warmer then your hdds under normal use ( sata 3)


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since we are all friends here, and we are allowed a bit of off topic.
> 
> So the back up rig should be going ahead.
> 
> CPU: Athlon 860K or FX6300
> Mobo: Gigabyte G1 Sniper A88X or MSI 970 Gaming. (I wanna make this build green and call it Gremlin so the 970 Gaming doesnt fit the bill really.)
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 CL9 8GB kit I will OC it (I know there are faster and better options but its green, will change if I choose a different colour.)
> GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Editions! (Yes the old girls will be put back to work)
> Case. I am thinking the Antec GX 300 looks quite nice as a budget option.
> PSU: Seasonic M12II 620 or 750
> Cooling. Undecided but looking at the Thermalright IFX14 dual tower.


Before I gave it to a friend as a housewarming gift I had a nice little machine built around an 860k and a 7950. I was really quite pleased with the performance, and the 860k is a joy to play with. Using a suboptimal cooler (some SilenZ £8 jobber) it was able to run 4.5Ghz with scarcely any effort. I was using a cheaper Giga board for that build and was very happy with the results, so a quality A88X board would be even better.

I can't speak to the 6300 personally but I've heard good things. I do know that the IMC in the 860k was rather a pleasant surprise - it handled 2400MHz on the sticks without issue. I've got the GX500 within arm's reach and for the price I was extremely pleased with the build quality. GX300 should be similarly sturdy. Seasonic M12II PSU's have been stalwarts for me in several builds, excellent choice IMO. And that's about the extent of my experience with the parts listed, I like the look of this project. It will be very nice to see her assembled; green is a unique colour choice, it should look great.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What are you talking about...? I proved that i got 100K with my 840 EVO... Rapid mode does nothing for IOPS.. its done by the IMC on the chip.. that is why i get an higher number when i overclock my CPU and CPU/NB..
> 
> I already provided proof of some guy on an MSI 990XA-GD55 that has the same SSD as mine that got 100K IOPS random read and 80K random write without rapid mode..
> 
> But here is it again:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2894783/samsung-950-pro-reaching-full-speeds.html




840 EVO is supposed to be better than a Kingston V300. I believe some where on the Kingston site there is advisory about through put goes lower as the drive get closer to full. These values were from running Spybot S&D rootkit option. Real world use. I am using the latest 990FX chipset drivers Crimson16.3.2 I am using 97 Gb of 442 Gb available. Those drivers did make a difference.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, methinks I'm going to go sataIII instead of m.2. Why?
> 
> It is a simple pull the dead hd out and bolt the new one in job.
> 
> It seems SSDs run hot. So I looked where it would go and it would always be right next to some hot running hardware with m.2 while with sata III it would be right behind a case fan.
> 
> SataIII is less expensive.


ya i've heard telll of some of the M.2s getting pretty hot but those are limited in numbers. I've not seen a sata ssd overheat (atleast in my work load)

there is a bit of a performance overlap with m.2 and sata, so if you land in this wheel house you arn't losing anything really

decent recent sata ssd with a marvell controller, or the good intel and samsung controllers . Unless oyu are buying intel it should be pretty reasonable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since we are all friends here, and we are allowed a bit of off topic.
> 
> So the back up rig should be going ahead.
> 
> CPU: Athlon 860K or FX6300
> Mobo: Gigabyte G1 Sniper A88X or MSI 970 Gaming. (I wanna make this build green and call it Gremlin so the 970 Gaming doesnt fit the bill really.)
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 CL9 8GB kit I will OC it (I know there are faster and better options but its green, will change if I choose a different colour.)
> GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Editions! (Yes the old girls will be put back to work)
> Case. I am thinking the Antec GX 300 looks quite nice as a budget option.
> PSU: Seasonic M12II 620 or 750
> Cooling. Undecided but looking at the Thermalright IFX14 dual tower.


i would thin an thuban X6 would suit those gpus better? (and be more fun to play with to boot)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> 
> 
> 840 EVO is supposed to be better than a Kingston V300. I believe some where on the Kingston site there is advisory about through put goes lower as the drive get closer to full. These values were from running Spybot S&D rootkit option. Real world use. I am using the latest 990FX chipset drivers Crimson16.3.2 I am using 97 Gb of 442 Gb available. Those drivers did make a difference.


I see, well i can't install the latest chipset drivers for some reason.. how did you install the driver?

I tried 3 different ways and it says that its installed but when i go to device manager its still the old one... also tried force install but no luck. This is the second driver that fails to install on me btw, it seems that my system doesn't like these driver for some reason lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, methinks I'm going to go sataIII instead of m.2. Why?
> 
> It is a simple pull the dead hd out and bolt the new one in job.
> 
> It seems SSDs run hot. So I looked where it would go and it would always be right next to some hot running hardware with m.2 while with sata III it would be right behind a case fan.
> 
> SataIII is less expensive.


I owned 4 SSD's an non of them run hot to be honest. Not even my PCIe drive which some claim to run hot never runs hotter than 50c under heavy load which is waay lower than the throttling threshold.


----------



## miklkit

I don't own a SSD so can not be doing anything wrong. YET.

I was speaking of the m.2 versions. I have read about them getting so hot they quit working until they cool down, and I have read of people putting fans on them. In my case an m.2 would either be over the GPU and under the sound card, or over the sound card and under the North Bridge.

After looking at the latest boards with m.2 installed they have it positioned so that it would either be above the GPU or actually behind the GPU. Hot hot hot.

A sata SSD with cables gives me the option to locate it far away from any heat sources, and will i notice the difference between 0.2 second response times and 0.3 second response times?


----------



## Mega Man

No. Esp with an amd build it is starting to show its age where the shiny new stuff won't give you amazing returns


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't own a SSD so can not be doing anything wrong. YET.
> 
> I was speaking of the m.2 versions. I have read about them getting so hot they quit working until they cool down, and I have read of people putting fans on them. In my case an m.2 would either be over the GPU and under the sound card, or over the sound card and under the North Bridge.
> 
> After looking at the latest boards with m.2 installed they have it positioned so that it would either be above the GPU or actually behind the GPU. Hot hot hot.
> 
> A sata SSD with cables gives me the option to locate it far away from any heat sources, and will i notice the difference between 0.2 second response times and 0.3 second response times?


well depends on your work flow.

with a pcie add in you will get higher sequential reads and writes and potentially slightly higher iops.

hard not too suggest an 850 pro or a sandisk extreme pro when its double the price to get something suitably better in a pcie 2.0 4x card like an M6e, hyper x pred and
then the fancy many ssds on a pcie card h/w raided. they tend to be a bit more expensive due to size and amount of components on it.

so ya get yourself a good top end sata ssd and be done with it. Make sure you get more capacity than you need, always wise to leave a drive partially empty for performance reasons.


----------



## miklkit

So I ordered a 500gb 850 sata and it will be here tomorrow. I also just Dled Win X to a usb stick since it will be the C: drive. I do hope I won't need to spend an hour on the phone with Macroshaft......again.

The difference in price between it and the Predator is enough that I could have bought 2 850s.


----------



## Mega Man

You will love it


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see, well i can't install the latest chipset drivers for some reason.. how did you install the driver?
> 
> I tried 3 different ways and it says that its installed but when i go to device manager its still the old one... also tried force install but no luck. This is the second driver that fails to install on me btw, it seems that my system doesn't like these driver for some reason lol


64 bit Win 10 OS
Installed this one 1st over the old one a 15.11 (I think)
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64 (305Mb)
Then installed the chipset drivers over the old one (From Asrock ?)
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64 (36mB)

Motherboard is an Asrock Extreme9 (990-FX) and video is a R9-285. If that makes any difference?

Thought of something else The SSD is running off the SATA III connector on the motherboard, NOW. The 1st time I hooked it upI could not figure out why it was so slow. D'oh, 2 ASMedia 1061s are also on the board. They use a different driver, so I just don't use them


----------



## hurricane28

I installed it several times with no luck.. i deleted the drivers but its still saying that its the driver from 2015 lol

did you notice any improvement over the other drivers? If not, its probably not worth my time to install it since this is not the first time i had problems installing AMD drivers on Windows 10..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well, methinks I'm going to go sataIII instead of m.2. Why?
> 
> It is a simple pull the dead hd out and bolt the new one in job.
> 
> It seems SSDs run hot. So I looked where it would go and it would always be right next to some hot running hardware with m.2 while with sata III it would be right behind a case fan.
> 
> SataIII is less expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ya i've heard telll of some of the M.2s getting pretty hot but those are limited in numbers. I've not seen a sata ssd overheat (atleast in my work load)
> 
> there is a bit of a performance overlap with m.2 and sata, so if you land in this wheel house you arn't losing anything really
> 
> decent recent sata ssd with a marvell controller, or the good intel and samsung controllers . Unless oyu are buying intel it should be pretty reasonable
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Since we are all friends here, and we are allowed a bit of off topic.
> 
> So the back up rig should be going ahead.
> 
> CPU: Athlon 860K or FX6300
> Mobo: Gigabyte G1 Sniper A88X or MSI 970 Gaming. (I wanna make this build green and call it Gremlin so the 970 Gaming doesnt fit the bill really.)
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 CL9 8GB kit I will OC it (I know there are faster and better options but its green, will change if I choose a different colour.)
> GPU: 2x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Editions! (Yes the old girls will be put back to work)
> Case. I am thinking the Antec GX 300 looks quite nice as a budget option.
> PSU: Seasonic M12II 620 or 750
> Cooling. Undecided but looking at the Thermalright IFX14 dual tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would thin an thuban X6 would suit those gpus better? (and be more fun to play with to boot)
Click to expand...

If I can find a second hand Thuban in SA I will certainly consider it.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I installed it several times with no luck.. i deleted the drivers but its still saying that its the driver from 2015 lol
> 
> did you notice any improvement over the other drivers? If not, its probably not worth my time to install it since this is not the first time i had problems installing AMD drivers on Windows 10..


The most noticed was the SSD numbers. Every thing else pretty much the same.
I have not loaded updated chipset drivers on the 890fx board for over a year. Likewise for the Nvidia drivers too. I think AMD and Nvidia are pretty much alike when come to older tech. At some point new drivers don't help and may even degrade. The last bios update for that MSI boardwas for FX CPU Oct 2012. For the Asrock Jun 2014
The thing I don't under stand is why a extreme 9 cost more in Germany than a Sabertooth. It is just the opposite hear in the USA


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I installed it several times with no luck.. i deleted the drivers but its still saying that its the driver from 2015 lol
> 
> did you notice any improvement over the other drivers? If not, its probably not worth my time to install it since this is not the first time i had problems installing AMD drivers on Windows 10..
> 
> 
> 
> The most noticed was the SSD numbers. Every thing else pretty much the same.
> I have not loaded updated chipset drivers on the 890fx board for over a year. Likewise for the Nvidia drivers too. I think AMD and Nvidia are pretty much alike when come to older tech. At some point new drivers don't help and may even degrade. The last bios update for that MSI boardwas for FX CPU Oct 2012. For the Asrock Jun 2014
> The thing I don't under stand is why a extreme 9 cost more in Germany than a Sabertooth. It is just the opposite hear in the USA
Click to expand...

Are the ssd numbers better?


----------



## miklkit

@Alistair That cooler has 4-8mm heat pipes while the Phanteks PH-TC14PE uses 5-8mm heat pipes. I also had an Arctic Cooling A30 which has 4-8mm heat pipes and it was good for a solid 4.6 ghz on my old hog of an 8350. The IFX14 should do better than that especially if Thermalright TY-143 fans are used. I'm currently running a Phantek/TY-143 combination.

The extra cooler seems to be for cooling the socket, which is nice if an Asrock board is used, but needs a large case.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are the ssd numbers better?


16.3.2 chipset drivers

Put the read max over 100 which was what I was used to seeing. Did not change the write much. I may not have any thing but the MS drivers installed before. I was happy with 60 Because it 10x faster than a HDD. Then I read this, seems I may be a short of this. As long as it don't die a not complaining. Maybe it is the chipset ?

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2718


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @Alistair That cooler has 4-8mm heat pipes while the Phanteks PH-TC14PE uses 5-8mm heat pipes. I also had an Arctic Cooling A30 which has 4-8mm heat pipes and it was good for a solid 4.6 ghz on my old hog of an 8350. The IFX14 should do better than that especially if Thermalright TY-143 fans are used. I'm currently running a Phantek/TY-143 combination.
> 
> The extra cooler seems to be for cooling the socket, which is nice if an Asrock board is used, but needs a large case.


I have a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, decent cooler! No comparison to a watercooler though or a custom loop but gets the job done on the cheap, hit 4.8ghz with mine but sadly my old UD5 blew up and killed my good chip with it. Still unsure if it was user error on my part or if the board had a defect I was unaware of. Probably the former but I'll never truly know, all things considered I blame myself.


----------



## Alastair

Well I will probably pic the IFX 14. I'll need fans for it though. But With some good airflow I am sure it could run passively at stock clocks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I will probably pic the IFX 14. I'll need fans for it though. But With some good airflow I am sure it could run passively at stock clocks.


That is still a Silver Arrow without the pipe caps so expect it to behave like the top twin towers. That socket cooler though, may be beneficial for the socket.









Add a couple good 120s and you can clock decently.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, decent cooler! No comparison to a watercooler though or a custom loop but gets the job done on the cheap, hit 4.8ghz with mine but sadly my old UD5 blew up and killed my good chip with it. Still unsure if it was user error on my part or if the board had a defect I was unaware of. Probably the former but I'll never truly know, all things considered I blame myself.


The Phantek seems to be doing an ok job for me but it has a terribly flimsy mounting system. It is giving me big temp spikes which past experience says is due to inadequate cooling or a bad mount. I vote bad mount. I was actually able to slide it around on the CPU AFTER tightening everything down! Still gotta figure out a ghetto rig stiffener system for it.

Ah, that IFX 14 is only 124mm wide. There are some good 120 PWM fans tho.


----------



## jclafi

At what clocks and voltages your UD5 was running when blew up?

I have one here too, running middle volts on it and on air. But i did install an excelent cooler in the N.B and VRM area, the heatsink and heatpipe stays cool as ice.

Right now CPU @ 4.54Ghz and N.B 233 locked with H.T BCLK.

Sorry to hear that you lose tha GA UD5, they are good boards overall.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have a Phanteks PH-TC14PE, decent cooler! No comparison to a watercooler though or a custom loop but gets the job done on the cheap, hit 4.8ghz with mine but sadly my old UD5 blew up and killed my good chip with it. Still unsure if it was user error on my part or if the board had a defect I was unaware of. Probably the former but I'll never truly know, all things considered I blame myself.


----------



## hurricane28

Are more people having problems installing AMD chipset drivers? I downloaded the latest from the AMD website but i can seem to install it.. I tried AMD clean install program but that doesn't remove anything.

Thnx in advance.


----------



## hurricane28

Never mind, i just discovered that there is no new driver for the chipset.. its only an USB driver or something and new install manager and that's all i get..

Kinda weird that i always have problems installing AMD chipset drivers.. never had any issues with Nvidia or other drivers..


----------



## Johan45

That's one of the reasons I went to Nvidia. Their drivers just seem a lot more forgiving.


----------



## hurricane28

I am talking about chipset drivers, i never owned and never will be owning an AMD GPU.. Always when i try to update my chipset drivers there is something going wrong.. I am kinda fed up with these issues all the time with AMD.. I contacted the forum as well but no answer about my issues, i even emailed AMD but i got no response, it appears that AMD doesn't provide support for their products..

As a matter a fact, my question in regard to the IOPS and my reset to device raidport1 issue got deleted from the forum without any warning i just discovered.. so much for the support from AMD..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am talking about chipset drivers, i never owned and never will be owning an AMD GPU.. Always when i try to update my chipset drivers there is something going wrong.. I am kinda fed up with these issues all the time with AMD.. I contacted the forum as well but no answer about my issues, i even emailed AMD but i got no response, it appears that AMD doesn't provide support for their products..
> 
> As a matter a fact, my question in regard to the IOPS and my reset to device raidport1 issue got deleted from the forum without any warning i just discovered.. so much for the support from AMD..


first off. chip-set implementations is the boards partners issue.

second off, you will not get support while using an UNSUPPORTED DRIVE

http://download.gigabyte.ru/m.2/mb_m.2_amd_9series-gaming.pdf

wait for a bios update if there ever is one.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am talking about chipset drivers, i never owned and never will be owning an AMD GPU.. Always when i try to update my chipset drivers there is something going wrong.. I am kinda fed up with these issues all the time with AMD.. I contacted the forum as well but no answer about my issues, i even emailed AMD but i got no response, it appears that AMD doesn't provide support for their products..
> 
> As a matter a fact, my question in regard to the IOPS and my reset to device raidport1 issue got deleted from the forum without any warning i just discovered.. so much for the support from AMD..


first it was faulty products now its amd lol

you seem to have alot of issues for one guy

didnt you say you was going to go intel last week?

late at night i want to see helpful posts not you ranting on again


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I went to Nvidia. Their drivers just seem a lot more forgiving.


Before you ride into the card's limit, yeah.


----------



## Johan45

I thought the drivers didn't install because they were already up to date.
As Flail said the drivers are up to the board manufacturer and they don't usually put a lot of time ninto AMD since that's NOT where the money is for them. It's that simple. They get a product out and running after that you're pretty much on your own. They're not even supporting Intel that much anymore maybe 6 months after lauch and after that only igh end boards get attention. It all come down to the $$$


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I went to Nvidia. Their drivers just seem a lot more forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ride into the card's limit, yeah.
Click to expand...

pfft.. I say with a 345w tdp custom bios on my NV card that has only a 8+6 for power


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I went to Nvidia. Their drivers just seem a lot more forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ride into the card's limit, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pfft.. I say with a 345w tdp custom bios on my NV card that has only a 8+6 for power
Click to expand...

I've always found the newer AMD to be more limiting than NVidia. Just takes some cutomization which isn't always easy with AMD . Did you see the new pascal is being released at 300W well maybe not the mainstream but it looks like a monster http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/nvidia-tesla-p100-pascal-details/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I went to Nvidia. Their drivers just seem a lot more forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ride into the card's limit, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pfft.. I say with a 345w tdp custom bios on my NV card that has only a 8+6 for power
Click to expand...









There's only a few Drivers I have success with nVidia cards. Premature TDRs are always their issue.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I went to Nvidia. Their drivers just seem a lot more forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ride into the card's limit, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pfft.. I say with a 345w tdp custom bios on my NV card that has only a 8+6 for power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only a few Drivers I have success with nVidia cards. Premature TDRs are always their issue.
Click to expand...

You talkin time out errors? I haven't seen that in a long time. I don't update drivers all the time either only when I need to.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I went to Nvidia. Their drivers just seem a lot more forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Before you ride into the card's limit, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pfft.. I say with a 345w tdp custom bios on my NV card that has only a 8+6 for power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always found the newer AMD to be more limiting than NVidia. Just takes some cutomization which isn't always easy with AMD . Did you see the new pascal is being released at 300W well maybe not the mainstream but it looks like a monster http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/nvidia-tesla-p100-pascal-details/
Click to expand...

the tesla? ya i saw it, I assume that HBM2 will be Samsungs and not Hynix.

IMHO irrelevant card right now Its a Tesla right now, next will be the Quadro, then maybe once yields are better Titan P / pascal TI

reasonably speaking that is like year+ away I'm betting closer to 18 months away from even close to the consumers.

not too crazy about what Gp104 is likely to bring, i've seen nothing to make me believe its gunna be any different than the 600/900 256-bit top end card.

once gp100 makes it to consumer likly in the form of gp110... i might consider it, but right now 780 ti's still hang rather well to the point where getting one or two more is still viable and with them being Vulkan compatible RIGHT NOW I'm sure they will still be a power house for awhile to come


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You talkin time out errors? I haven't seen that in a long time. I don't update drivers all the time either only when I need to.


Yessir.

I am still sticking to a Driver released in June 2015 when doing some OC/Benching on the 980Tis and 780s.

And yeah,, I love artifacts.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You talkin time out errors? I haven't seen that in a long time. I don't update drivers all the time either only when I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir.
> 
> I am still sticking to a Driver released in June 2015 when doing some OC/Benching on the 980Tis and 780s.
> 
> And yeah,, I love artifacts.
Click to expand...

362.00

its pre-vulkan, and considered to be the most stable driver release of late.


----------



## Johan45

The 780Ti is still a very good card no question. From what I've been hearing there will be new cards soon just not HBM2 like you said. Still based on pascal AFIK. The high end will likely be closer to Q3.
@mus1mus
Ha you wanna see something really cool try some 580's in SLI on win10. Everything flashes on and off in pink. Glad I'm not susceptible to seizures


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The 780Ti is still a very good card no question. From what I've been hearing there will be new cards soon just not HBM2 like you said. Still based on pascal AFIK. The high end will likely be closer to Q3.
> @mus1mus
> Ha you wanna see something really cool try some 580's in SLI on win10. Everything flashes on and off in pink. Glad I'm not susceptible to seizures


if they surprise us with a 512-bit card that might change the story... and this scenario kinda fits prior implementation patterns.

they used 512-bit for the 200 tesla series at the end of GDDR3... not seeing why its not even a slight possibility.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if they surprise us with a 512-bit card that might change the story... and this scenario kinda fits prior implementation patterns.
> 
> they used 512-bit for the 200 tesla series at the end of GDDR3... not seeing why its not even a slight possibility.


No one wants the power consumption. I wouldn't expect anything past 384 due to HBM being around.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The 780Ti is still a very good card no question. From what I've been hearing there will be new cards soon just not HBM2 like you said. Still based on pascal AFIK. The high end will likely be closer to Q3.
> @mus1mus
> Ha you wanna see something really cool try some 580's in SLI on win10. Everything flashes on and off in pink. Glad I'm not susceptible to seizures


780TIs are still BAUCE!

I have enough flashes when running 290Xs is XFire. Thank you.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> if they surprise us with a 512-bit card that might change the story... and this scenario kinda fits prior implementation patterns.
> 
> they used 512-bit for the 200 tesla series at the end of GDDR3... not seeing why its not even a slight possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants the power consumption. I wouldn't expect anything past 384 due to HBM being around.
Click to expand...

I want an Un-gimped Uarch. Currently maxwell is still held back by 384-bit at the high end. we have no reason to think that pascal isn't going to much more than Nvidia's version of Intels former "Tock" Die shrink + added functionality enabled (re: G94B -> gt216, G92B -> gt215 and gt200a ->GT200b) and if history is to repeat its self... AGAIN...

ATi did 512-bit width 3 years prior to Nvidia using 512-bit. during this time, ATi choose wider buses and GDDR3 and GDDR4 at the time rather than waiting for GDDR5 like Nvidia did. so we have a die shrink, Memory standard change and a similar placement in the market. you don't think the same thing is likely to happen?

the Hawaii chips were bandwidth limited, Gddr5x would likely solve this atleast for this next generation.

stop speaking for en-mass, when you are obviously incorrect. 290/290x and 390/390x are selling just fine.

HBM gen 1 is LIMITED to 4GB, do you remember the first bash against the fury X?

no one wants to be limited by that amount of ram on a high end card so no.. just no

also, There is ONE card with HBM2... its a bloody tesla(did you happen to check those power requirements?).. did you not read the earlier post about the trickle down? not to mention they likely only have engineering sample and they are not likely in enterprise mass production yet. Late january was when HBM2 began in fabs from samsung so it is only likely they are using Samsung and they have to deal with the low yeild.

do you really think that this super low yeild new tech is going to be available @ consumer performance range you are dreaming. when Nvidia can make 10X-100X the profit by keeping it in the professinal-HPC/Super computer arena for over a year and then let the failed dies get passed of as NV's gift to gamers..

so you are left with the state we are in. HBM won't work for the Vram demands of anything BUT apus and mid tiered cards. Gddr5 is too slow and HBM2 isn't ready yet for the consumer market.. what is that left with.. wider bus and higher memory bandwidth.

also the capacity of the Vram that we are looking at makes the power savings of HBM kinda null. that electrical load gets transferred to the CPU effectively cancelling the "benifet" of lower power.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> first it was faulty products now its amd lol
> 
> you seem to have alot of issues for one guy
> 
> didnt you say you was going to go intel last week?
> 
> late at night i want to see helpful posts not you ranting on again


lol yeah, i don't know what or who to blame anymore









No seriously, most of the time its user error to be honest, they make things so complicated these days and you have to do things in a specific order or you are having problems with drivers etc.
The hard part is to determine what is causing these issues.

To be honest, i am very happy with my system and i have no plans on going over to Intel, that was just a little rant because the issues i am having are rather annoying as you can imagine, especially if there is not much to find about it in order to solve it.

I stop my little rant because its rather stupid, but sometimes you just need to let go some frustrations


----------



## Johan45

Does anyone here know the origin of the IBT AVX version posted at the start of this thread. I know it's built off the original IBT but who did it and where's the original??


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Does anyone here know the origin of the IBT AVX version posted at the start of this thread. I know it's built off the original IBT but who did it and where's the original??


He's been inactive lately according to the wide wild web, but here it is. : http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?197835-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program

Here, he described the patch.

https://www.xgamingstudio.com/forum/showthread.php?9-RELEASE-IntelBurnTest-v2-54


----------



## Alastair

Guys. When I tell windows to shut down PC. It doesn't.

I have to push the reset button and boot into windows and then tell the machine to shut down again. Any ideas?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. When I tell windows to shut down PC. It doesn't.
> 
> I have to push the reset button and boot into windows and then tell the machine to shut down again. Any ideas?


Sorry, don't have an idea but did you try "shutdown -s" in cmd? Whether or not this works might help others, who know more about windows than me, pin down the problem.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. When I tell windows to shut down PC. It doesn't.
> 
> I have to push the reset button and boot into windows and then tell the machine to shut down again. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't have an idea but did you try "shutdown -s" in cmd? Whether or not this works might help others, who know more about windows than me, pin down the problem.
Click to expand...

-f will force all active programs to be ignored and closed for the shutdown.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. When I tell windows to shut down PC. It doesn't.
> 
> I have to push the reset button and boot into windows and then tell the machine to shut down again. Any ideas?


Which OS?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. When I tell windows to shut down PC. It doesn't.
> 
> I have to push the reset button and boot into windows and then tell the machine to shut down again. Any ideas?


how much of W10 telemetry have you disabled?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. When I tell windows to shut down PC. It doesn't.
> 
> I have to push the reset button and boot into windows and then tell the machine to shut down again. Any ideas?


Bad driver. Did you add some new application that loads at startup lately? I 've had the same a week ago, when trying Zone Alarm Free firewall. Restored an image, no ZA, no problem.

EDIT: Well, if your power button can't shut it down either, then there can also be something wrong in the shut down circuit which involves case chip (the PCB behind the front bezel, where all the case connectors leave from)-case cable-motherboard power switch.


----------



## Alastair

I haven't disabled many features of Windows 10. Just a few like Internet Explorer (edge) and that sort of thing, it's only done it recently so I am guessing it may be a borked driver or something.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I haven't disabled many features of Windows 10. Just a few like Internet Explorer (edge) and that sort of thing, it's only done it recently so I am guessing it may be a borked driver or something.


I would suggest to make an experiment with Autoruns:

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx

Don't delete the startup entries, only uncheck them (so that you can check them back). If you uncheck and the problem goes away, you can slowly isolate the application that is causing it. Also, does Win10 has cmd where you can run sfc /verifyonly , just to see if your Windows installation is not corrupted? Might also worth it.

EDIT: The Startup entries, isn't bulletproof though. After trying that, you need to go to services and uncheck services there too. Because some startup entries are just GUIs, while the program installs a service.


----------



## jacqlittle

In many posts I see that is generally recommended to place a fan on the heatsink on the VRM's and/or behind the CPU socket, I tried it and did not notice much of a difference. What I've done recently is to remove the heatsink on the VRM's and replacing the original thermal pad with thermal paste, and can confirm that the difference in temperatures is great, I can now OC the processor to 4.5GHz maintaining temperatures considerably lower than previously OC's at lower levels.

It is an operation that involves some difficulty to not deform or break the push-pins, so that they can be reused, but certainly worth it. The thermal paste I have used is not the best or most expensive, the relative cheap Arctic MX-2, and the results I have achieved now are the following:









I didn't remove the heatsink on the Northbridge and replace original thermal pad reaplying thermal paste, because in my case at least isn't necessary and it's a relative difficult operation. My cooler is only a CM Hyper 212 EVO with 2 Tacens Spiro fans in push-pull because original fan died a time ago and I replaced with those, and my case is an aged CM HAF 912 Plus with only the 2 standards fans because I don't like too much noise...

Other thing that for my motherboard and processor gives best results (at least at relative high OC levels like 4.5GHz) is to disable LLC, the BIOS of my mobo only has 3 levels for LLC that are "Regular" (equals to Disabled I think), "Auto" and "Extreme" that seems the same to me. VCore at 4.5GHz with my FX-8320E in idle fluctuates between 1.392-1.408V and at load between 1.344-1.360V and temps I think are very good with the modest hardware I have...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I haven't disabled many features of Windows 10. Just a few like Internet Explorer (edge) and that sort of thing, it's only done it recently so I am guessing it may be a borked driver or something.


I don't know where I got this, probably here, but it makes win X a much nicer system.

WindowsPrivacyTweakerV1-2.zip 1447k .zip file


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know where I got this, probably here, but it makes win X a much nicer system.
> 
> WindowsPrivacyTweakerV1-2.zip 1447k .zip file


For those that may not be aware WPT and the "Safe" list of BlackViper tightens down 10 pretty well. Gets rid of all the chitter chatter.
Stress testing seems easier too without these unnecessary interruptions.


----------



## Alastair

I wonder, it seems windows 10 is having a tougher time with my overclock then windows 8.1 had. I upped my Vcore which did not help at all. Turned Vcore back to 1.464V and upped my CPU-NB 1 notch up from 1.3375V and seems to be better now.


----------



## hurricane28

Windows 10 needs a lot of tweaking in order to be fast and save.

It takes a lot of time and that's why i don't like reinstalling Windows. Deleting Onedrive is one of those things, i don't like the cloud at all.
I also use Windows tweak tool, its a handy program so you can tweak windows how you like it and make it faster.

Windows 10 comes with a lot of programs i never use so i delete them also from my system. After i am done with these optimizations and deleting unnecessary apps, windows 10 runs much smoother and faster. Benchmarks seem to like it as well.

I follow this guy for over a year now and he has some handy tips and tricks: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhv4R7iSGqnZRzzHYbHf9S7wQor3FrYP9

Learned a lot from him.


----------



## The Sandman

It messed with my OC a bit too till just after the 1511 release. It seems a lot better for me lately thou.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know where I got this, probably here, but it makes win X a much nicer system.
> 
> WindowsPrivacyTweakerV1-2.zip 1447k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that may not be aware WPT and the "Safe" list of BlackViper tightens down 10 pretty well. Gets rid of all the chitter chatter.
> Stress testing seems easier too without these unnecessary interruptions.
Click to expand...

anti-beacon is also a worthy mention


----------



## Alastair

Some of you may remember these buggers.


Well the Thermal Tape died. Lost its adhesive properties. Cause one fell off. So I got some Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive to stick 'em back on. Well I think the results are good. The thermistor that comes with my Lamptron is stuck into one of the fins of those heatsinks. Now back with the thermal tape during an IBT run it read about 55C. Now during IBT it read 75C. So I am guessing thermal transfer is better cause more heat is being dumped into the sinks from those 'ittle bitty drivers.

So just retested my daily. Short sweet to the point. 20 runs i decided was not necessary.
2.1GHz cause I did not bother turning off C&C. 76C on the socket cause I was like, how quickly do things get hot if I turn off my socket fan......... 2 seconds later, NOPE lets turn it on again! 72C socket was the hottest I saw with the socket fan running.


----------



## Alastair

Why is it suddenly so quiet?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why is it suddenly so quiet?


Calm before the storm?


----------



## Mega Man

Probably, family is in town from China and I have been sick as a dog


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why is it suddenly so quiet?
> 
> 
> 
> Calm before the storm?
Click to expand...

Very likely... I've been rather busy my self being disappointed in GTX1000 series rumors (and the general audience that is debating said rumors) contemplating "Down Grading" to either the OG titan or 6gb 780 in SLI (hence the quotations) as from what i've seen the OG titans are reaching a reasonable price ~600$(cdn), however the 6gb 780 sellers seem to want to try to charge the same price as the Og titans that are currently available)

I still can't justify a 980 ti for a few hundred more in my Canadian funny money i can get fully enable functioning pair of OG titans and have better performance.

Plus i've got a little experiment going. working on 4800mhz core, 3000mhz nb, 3600mhz ht and, 2000mhz ram.. Wish me luck.. I'ma thinking i'ma need it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why is it suddenly so quiet?
> 
> 
> 
> Calm before the storm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very likely... I've been rather busy my self being disappointed in GTX1000 series rumors (and the general audience that is debating said rumors) contemplating "Down Grading" to either the OG titan or 6gb 780 in SLI (hence the quotations) as from what i've seen the OG titans are reaching a reasonable price ~600$(cdn), however the 6gb 780 sellers seem to want to try to charge the same price as the Og titans that are currently available)
> 
> I still can't justify a 980 ti for a few hundred more in my Canadian funny money i can get fully enable functioning pair of OG titans and have better performance.
> 
> Plus i've got a little experiment going. working on 4800mhz core, 3000mhz nb, 3600mhz ht and, 2000mhz ram.. Wish me luck.. I'ma thinking i'ma need it.
Click to expand...

I've been on the hunt for an original HD 7970 for something I'm kinda working on but the prices here are ridiculous (250 AUD+), I can pick up an R9 290x for the same price if not cheaper than that......

I've currently got another couple of coolers here to test Noctua NH-D15S + Fractal S36 so they will be taking up most of my current time but I'm hoping to get some actual gaming done at some point









Good luck on the clocks mate, you've got a job ahead of you with that......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Probably, family is in town from China and I have been sick as a dog


Sorry to hear that mate......being sick always sucks


----------



## mus1mus

300 FSB Stable is....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well sitting comfortably at 4.95, 2700/3300 and 2400.. hasn't even stuttered at all, havn't done enough testing to declare full stable yet,

more tweaking, i think my chp is protesting a bit, its bus clock fluctuation during points of insanely high amperage.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Why is it suddenly so quiet?
> 
> 
> 
> Calm before the storm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very likely... I've been rather busy my self being disappointed in GTX1000 series rumors (and the general audience that is debating said rumors) contemplating "Down Grading" to either the OG titan or 6gb 780 in SLI (hence the quotations) as from what i've seen the OG titans are reaching a reasonable price ~600$(cdn), however the 6gb 780 sellers seem to want to try to charge the same price as the Og titans that are currently available)
> 
> I still can't justify a 980 ti for a few hundred more in my Canadian funny money i can get fully enable functioning pair of OG titans and have better performance.
> 
> Plus i've got a little experiment going. working on 4800mhz core, 3000mhz nb, 3600mhz ht and, 2000mhz ram.. Wish me luck.. I'ma thinking i'ma need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been on the hunt for an original HD 7970 for something I'm kinda working on but the prices here are ridiculous (250 AUD+), I can pick up an R9 290x for the same price if not cheaper than that......
> 
> I've currently got another couple of coolers here to test Noctua NH-D15S + Fractal S36 so they will be taking up most of my current time but I'm hoping to get some actual gaming done at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the clocks mate, you've got a job ahead of you with that......
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Probably, family is in town from China and I have been sick as a dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that mate......being sick always sucks
Click to expand...

Thanks, this one kicked my butt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 300 FSB Stable is....


Thanks o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> well sitting comfortably at 4.95, 2700/3300 and 2400.. hasn't even stuttered at all, havn't done enough testing to declare full stable yet,
> 
> more tweaking, i think my chp is protesting a bit, its bus clock fluctuation during points of insanely high amperage.


You will be fine, unlike some you understand these chips ?

I have full confidence in you


----------



## mus1mus

Knowledge + Capable components will go the extra miles. I personally just felt 300 FSB limits a few things.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Knowledge + Capable components will go the extra miles. I personally just felt 300 FSB limits a few things.


I only went above 250 fsb when I was messing about with my Sempron, other than that it's 220-230 fsb max for me, seemed to net me the best results without going overboard


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Knowledge + Capable components will go the extra miles. I personally just felt 300 FSB limits a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> I only went above 250 fsb when I was messing about with my Sempron, other than that it's 220-230 fsb max for me, seemed to net me the best results without going overboard
Click to expand...

I find 267 for 2133 RAM being more friendly. Noting that 2133 is easier than 2400. Or if capable, 250 can offer either a good 2000 RAM or 2333.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Plus i've got a little experiment going. working on 4800mhz core, 3000mhz nb, 3600mhz ht and, 2000mhz ram.. Wish me luck.. I'ma thinking i'ma need it.


Good luck, but hopefully those aren't going to be 24/7 clocks. You only need 2600MHz NB for 2400MHz RAM, let alone 2000MHz RAM. Will be a pretty cool accomplishment, though.


----------



## mus1mus

He pretty much knew that all too well.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Good luck, but hopefully those aren't going to be 24/7 clocks. You only need 2600MHz NB for 2400MHz RAM, let alone 2000MHz RAM. Will be a pretty cool accomplishment, though.


Need and want are different..... 2700 NB performs better than 2600, so if you can lock it down, DO IT!!!

I am curious to see how that crazy high HT clock effects things though. I've never tested past 2800...... Done lots of toying with the NB though (just habit from running thuban so long I guess).


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Need and want are different..... 2700 NB performs better than 2600, so if you can lock it down, DO IT!!!
> 
> I am curious to see how that crazy high HT clock effects things though. I've never tested past 2800...... Done lots of toying with the NB though (just habit from running thuban so long I guess).


True enough. I guess I'm just a bit more conservative with my hardware. I'm not trying to stress my stuff more than I absolutely have to for better real-world performance. Not trying to take anything away from people who do, obviously. That's what this site is all about. I just don't have the funds laying around to replace my parts if they go up in smoke.

I would also like to see the results of your tweaking, though. Should be interesting.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Good luck, but hopefully those aren't going to be 24/7 clocks. You only need 2600MHz NB for 2400MHz RAM, let alone 2000MHz RAM. Will be a pretty cool accomplishment, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Need and want are different..... 2700 NB performs better than 2600, so if you can lock it down, DO IT!!!
> 
> I am curious to see how that crazy high HT clock effects things though. I've never tested past 2800...... Done lots of toying with the NB though (just habit from running thuban so long I guess).
Click to expand...

3000+ HT improves Multi-GPU performance, higher NB speeds improve both memory and cache speeds from what I recall


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Plus i've got a little experiment going. working on 4800mhz core, 3000mhz nb, 3600mhz ht and, 2000mhz ram.. Wish me luck.. I'ma thinking i'ma need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, but hopefully those aren't going to be 24/7 clocks. You only need 2600MHz NB for 2400MHz RAM, let alone 2000MHz RAM. Will be a pretty cool accomplishment, though.
Click to expand...

0.o....,

This rig has done 5ghz 2600/2600 all winter 24/7 for almost 6 months.. (i'm Canadian...), if i can manage it in a stable form, it will be my Summer overclock.

if you want to be technical you can run 2400mhz ram with 1800mhz NB... not saying its any good what so ever, but you can do it and i have.

and to make 2400mhz ram a CLEAR winner over 1866/2000/2133 you NEED a minimum of 2700mhz NB

Also







nb/ht/ram speed also need more numbers to the equation.. latency and timings of the ram in the system. not to mention the bin of the IC's on the sticks in question.

my 2400mhz sticks can't touch CSSorkinman's hyper X set in terms of performance results. Identical timings and in many situations identical system configs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Good luck, but hopefully those aren't going to be 24/7 clocks. You only need 2600MHz NB for 2400MHz RAM, let alone 2000MHz RAM. Will be a pretty cool accomplishment, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Need and want are different..... 2700 NB performs better than 2600, so if you can lock it down, DO IT!!!
> 
> I am curious to see how that crazy high HT clock effects things though. I've never tested past 2800...... Done lots of toying with the NB though (just habit from running thuban so long I guess).
Click to expand...

IN my testing with FX and these clocks, Nb clock mainly impact single threaded performance and HT mainly impacts multi threaded performance in scenarios that can leverage it (i'm starting to think hard to drive GPUS for FX even in single card config can benefit from these boosts) as my 3dmark combined gets better as the HT rises, also so does GPU utilization in combined

one thing i can say for utter certainty is that DX11 multi-threaded Draw calls scale wonderfully the higher you go with your HT


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and to make 2400mhz ram a CLEAR winner over 1866/2000/2133 you NEED a minimum of 2700mhz NB


Maybe you have the numbers to back this up, but I'm just going off of a write-up that The Stilt did a while ago on XS.
Quote:


> Increasing the MEMCLK frequency will also increase the stress of the NCLK domain even if the NCLK frequency would remain the same.
> The behavior is quite predictable:
> 
> MEMCLK(Lo) =
> At high MEMCLK frequencies the pattern is pretty much Max NCLK @ MEMCLK(Lo) - 200MHz = Max MEMCLK
> 
> Meaning the NCLK should be able to operate at 2600MHz (for DDR-2400) (2400MHz + 200MHz) while the MEMCLK(Lo) condition is true (i.e.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285860-How-to-get-DRAM-2600-MHz-at-Vishera-FX

But even if what you say is true, I'd like to see what improvement you get with NB @ 3000MHz with your RAM at just 2000Mhz. Obviously, like you said, other factors come into play, but the added performance would seem to me to be marginal at best.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and to make 2400mhz ram a CLEAR winner over 1866/2000/2133 you NEED a minimum of 2700mhz NB
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have the numbers to back this up, but I'm just going off of a write-up that The Stilt did a while ago on XS.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing the MEMCLK frequency will also increase the stress of the NCLK domain even if the NCLK frequency would remain the same.
> The behavior is quite predictable:
> 
> MEMCLK(Lo) =
> At high MEMCLK frequencies the pattern is pretty much Max NCLK @ MEMCLK(Lo) - 200MHz = Max MEMCLK
> 
> Meaning the NCLK should be able to operate at 2600MHz (for DDR-2400) (2400MHz + 200MHz) while the MEMCLK(Lo) condition is true (i.e.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285860-How-to-get-DRAM-2600-MHz-at-Vishera-FX
> 
> But even if what you say is true, I'd like to see what improvement you get with NB @ 3000MHz with your RAM at just 2000Mhz. Obviously, like you said, other factors come into play, but the added performance would seem to me to be marginal at best.
Click to expand...

That post doesn't exactly cover what i'm doing. I'm not caring for 2600mhz ram, but i do disagree with Mr.Stilt as per usual. I"ve seen benifet... IN THIS THREAD from 2666 ram.

At the same time, In Mr. Stilts Defense, Old data on Non-mature silicon.

chips after 1428, are just flat out better. its been almost a year since wear heard of a bum chip.

also Mr. Stilt said in this thread that his best chip does 2700/2400(a fx-8370). He has a different style to working with these chips (*cough* its icy* cough*), he also has different luck.
He has access to way more chips, while i get intimately familiar with my chip (singular)

also he didn't do this thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 5.0GHZ results. (4.3 has to wait there are some anomalous results for that I want to re-run and make sure there wasn't a screw up on my end.)


5% gains from a 200mhz NB clock with a 200mhz base clock. we don't know if this will scale with FSB clocks as no one has tested it. it i can narrow it down to a metric of 3% per 100mhz i say it is worth it for the knowledge alone.

I'm aiming for a score 7-8% better when all is said an done at the same clocks.

(edit: to clarify, 7-8% better than the 5 ghz score while clocked @ 4.8)


----------



## Johan45

The improvements can be seen quite clearly in AIDA64 with NB speed increases. For 24/7 sure the stress may not be worth the added performance but in benching every point counts. Any increase in NB speed will increase cache speed and decreases latency.


----------



## decimator

Thank you both for the data, although, Flail, your graphs don't go above 2600MHz NB. I presume you'll be working on that soon?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Thank you both for the data, although, Flail, your graphs don't go above 2600MHz NB. I presume you'll be working on that soon?


that is the plan, Work has been quite a bit busier than usual, as you see 4 month later i'm only now getting around to FSB shenanigans, not even stable yet ( well i probably am, i just haven't tested enough for me to feel confidante saying ti stable)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Thank you both for the data, although, Flail, your graphs don't go above 2600MHz NB. I presume you'll be working on that soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the plan, Work has been quite a bit busier than usual, as you see 4 month later i'm only now getting around to FSB shenanigans, not even stable yet ( well i probably am, i just haven't tested enough for me to feel confidante saying ti stable)
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233601 inbound.
I have had awful luck with corsair ram except for some ddr 550mhz stuff that was the king daddy of the era, hope these can restore my faith in them.
Either way, I'll post some results when I have a chance.

My 990 gaming and GD 80 rigs seem very willing to push both HT and NB speeds, but the GD80 is still on the original bios which hinders memory frequency a bit.

My crosshairs begin to balk at around 2700 nb for some reason.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233601 inbound.
> I have had awful luck with corsair ram except for some ddr 550mhz stuff that was the king daddy of the era


Winbond BH-5? Lovely stuff









Had a kit of G.Skill UTT BH-5 back in the day myself.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Thank you both for the data, although, Flail, your graphs don't go above 2600MHz NB. I presume you'll be working on that soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the plan, Work has been quite a bit busier than usual, as you see 4 month later i'm only now getting around to FSB shenanigans, not even stable yet ( well i probably am, i just haven't tested enough for me to feel confidante saying ti stable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233601 inbound.
> I have had awful luck with corsair ram except for some ddr 550mhz stuff that was the king daddy of the era, hope these can restore my faith in them.
> Either way, I'll post some results when I have a chance.
> 
> My 990 gaming and GD 80 rigs seem very willing to push both HT and NB speeds, but the GD80 is still on the original bios which hinders memory frequency a bit.
> 
> My crosshairs begin to balk at around 2700 nb for some reason.
Click to expand...

A lot of that depends on the chip and memory from my experience. One of my 9370s runs over 3000 without issue consistently, just needs the right ram paired with it. Here's a pic just over 3000 with 3600 HT running SLI. Managed to outscore my 4770k on the same cooling


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I too have backed down for summer....

Went from 5GHz /2600/2600 @ 1.55v CPU/1.35v NB down to 4.9GHz /2600/2600 @ 1.5v/1.35v

Buy me about 4-6c under load.


----------



## Alastair

Well My 24/7 stable these last few months has been 4.95GHz @ 1.464v 2700NB @ 1.3375V (Windows 10 didn't like it so I bumped it up a notch.) 2700HT and 2000MHz RAM at 9-9-10-24 1T.

With the slight improvements in socket temps I have seen from the Arctic Alumina I plan to get my 5GHz @ 1.475v dialed back in and I know I can hold it throught the Southern Hemisphere's winter, but can I maintain it into the next summer?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Plus i've got a little experiment going. working on 4800mhz core, 3000mhz nb, 3600mhz ht and, 2000mhz ram.. Wish me luck.. I'ma thinking i'ma need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, but hopefully those aren't going to be 24/7 clocks. You only need 2600MHz NB for 2400MHz RAM, let alone 2000MHz RAM. Will be a pretty cool accomplishment, though.
Click to expand...

I will disagree as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Good luck, but hopefully those aren't going to be 24/7 clocks. You only need 2600MHz NB for 2400MHz RAM, let alone 2000MHz RAM. Will be a pretty cool accomplishment, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Need and want are different..... 2700 NB performs better than 2600, so if you can lock it down, DO IT!!!
> 
> I am curious to see how that crazy high HT clock effects things though. I've never tested past 2800...... Done lots of toying with the NB though (just habit from running thuban so long I guess).
Click to expand...

Exactly, I have stable 4.8, 2700cpu/nb 3900ht 300fsb 2400ram 16gb. Trust me it helps


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Exactly, I have stable 4.8, 2700cpu/nb 3900ht 300fsb 2400ram 16gb. Trust me it helps


There's no question that it helps. How much it helps is really the crux of the matter. Also, especially for me, the amount of extra voltage and heat it'll take to get there matters. That's why I'm interested to see data of performance in the >2600MHz NB range. Nowadays, I'm spending 11+ hours a day at the office and another 3 hours commuting to and from work, so I don't have much time to be tweaking my system. Will be cool to see the numbers Flail puts up.

For the record, I'm currently sitting at NB 2600MHz with CPU/NB voltage at 1.225. DRAM voltage is 1.65, frequency is 2400MHz and timings are 10-12-12-31-2T. I ran over 40 hours of memtest86 to make sure it was stable. That damn row hammer test takes forever...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I will disagree as well
> Exactly, I have stable 4.8, 2700cpu/nb 3900ht 300fsb 2400ram 16gb. Trust me it helps


Damn right it helps, i may go back to my 4.9 with 2700+ nb and 2426 some-odd RAM settings for summer. That setting is actually faster than my 5ghz multi only clocks in half of my benchmarks


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> There's no question that it helps. How much it helps is really the crux of the matter. Also, especially for me, the amount of extra voltage and heat it'll take to get there matters. That's why I'm interested to see data of performance in the >2600MHz NB range. Nowadays, I'm spending 11+ hours a day at the office and another 3 hours commuting to and from work, so I don't have much time to be tweaking my system. Will be cool to see the numbers Flail puts up.
> 
> For the record, I'm currently sitting at NB 2600MHz with CPU/NB voltage at 1.225. DRAM voltage is 1.65, frequency is 2400MHz and timings are 10-12-12-31-2T. I ran over *40 hours of memtest86* to make sure it was stable. That damn row hammer test takes forever...


Linux Based GSAT for Memory Testing will show instabilities within an hour that memtest86 can mask up.

HCI Memtest for 16GB will not need 4 Hours for 400% coverage with a far more rigorous testing. It's not free, but you get what you need.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> There's no question that it helps. How much it helps is really the crux of the matter. Also, especially for me, the amount of extra voltage and heat it'll take to get there matters. That's why I'm interested to see data of performance in the >2600MHz NB range. Nowadays, I'm spending 11+ hours a day at the office and another 3 hours commuting to and from work, so I don't have much time to be tweaking my system. Will be cool to see the numbers Flail puts up.
> 
> For the record, I'm currently sitting at NB 2600MHz with CPU/NB voltage at 1.225. DRAM voltage is 1.65, frequency is 2400MHz and timings are 10-12-12-31-2T. I ran over *40 hours of memtest86* to make sure it was stable. That damn row hammer test takes forever...
> 
> 
> 
> Linux Based GSAT for Memory Testing will show instabilities within an hour that memtest86 can mask up.
> 
> HCI Memtest for 16GB will not need 4 Hours for 400% coverage with a far more rigorous testing. It's not free, but you get what you need.
Click to expand...

satellite tracking software for memory testing... ??? am i googling properly before i've had a coffee?

tell me more... i'm curious...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Exactly, I have stable 4.8, 2700cpu/nb 3900ht 300fsb 2400ram 16gb. Trust me it helps
> 
> 
> 
> There's no question that it helps. How much it helps is really the crux of the matter. Also, especially for me, the amount of extra voltage and heat it'll take to get there matters. That's why I'm interested to see data of performance in the >2600MHz NB range. Nowadays, I'm spending 11+ hours a day at the office and another 3 hours commuting to and from work, so I don't have much time to be tweaking my system. Will be cool to see the numbers Flail puts up.
> 
> For the record, I'm currently sitting at NB 2600MHz with CPU/NB voltage at 1.225. DRAM voltage is 1.65, frequency is 2400MHz and timings are 10-12-12-31-2T. I ran over 40 hours of memtest86 to make sure it was stable. That damn row hammer test takes forever...
Click to expand...

Well much of the extra "heat" can be mitigated in one way or another. Also Comparing your chip to might will likely leave you scratching your head. willing to bet bits to bytes that your chip is old Silicon (as you said some that works as much as you has little time to tweak and change things) This chip i am working with if post-1428 silicon. it used the mature process and is much more efficient in many ways. My old chip.. 1308 was quite the pig, I doubt my old chip could even manage it.

The reason i chose 4.8 is that while at 300Fsb this chips Volt wall seems to start at 4.9. So that combined with lowering the speed on my ram to 2000 mitigates alot of the extra stress as in this situation i'm mere transferring the existing stress else where on the chip.. the IMC and cache are made off the same silicon, no reason why they are not capable of the same stress. and by setting my ram to 2000, i've got plenty of room to work with timings 7-10-8-24-32 @ 2000mhz ain't nothing to a shake a stick at..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> satellite tracking software for memory testing... ??? am i googling properly before i've had a coffee?
> 
> tell me more... i'm curious...












*G*oogle *S*tress *A*pp *T*est.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> satellite tracking software for memory testing... ??? am i googling properly before i've had a coffee?
> 
> tell me more... i'm curious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*oogle *S*tress *A*pp *T*est.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test
Click to expand...

and the first strike of the day....

but in all reality, using satellite tracking for a stress test would be super super cool, but i don't think we are there yet with consumer computational strength availability. (ie. consumer, one person without a bot net kuz using someone else rig without permission is just rude)

slightly off topic: anyone got any experience with a Thermaltake core X9?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> satellite tracking software for memory testing... ??? am i googling properly before i've had a coffee?
> 
> tell me more... i'm curious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*oogle *S*tress *A*pp *T*est.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the first strike of the day....
> 
> but in all reality, using satellite tracking for a stress test would be super super cool, but i don't think we are there yet with consumer computational strength availability. (ie. consumer, one person without a bot net kuz using someone else rig without permission is just rude)
> 
> slightly off topic: *anyone got any experience with a Thermaltake core X9*?
Click to expand...

*Raises Hand*

I own one, using it atm, great case but it does feels a little cheap in some areas (front I/O panel and the plastic grill on the front come to mind) but the steel is good quality and it is very flexible, if you need Rad space then it's a good choice, lots of area for cheap, just be aware that it's cheap for a reason.

I personally couldn't pass up the deal on mine, 480mm Monsta + 360mm Black Ice and the Core X9 for $125 USD


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> satellite tracking software for memory testing... ??? am i googling properly before i've had a coffee?
> 
> tell me more... i'm curious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*oogle *S*tress *A*pp *T*est.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the first strike of the day....
> 
> but in all reality, using satellite tracking for a stress test would be super super cool, but i don't think we are there yet with consumer computational strength availability. (ie. consumer, one person without a bot net kuz using someone else rig without permission is just rude)
> 
> slightly off topic: *anyone got any experience with a Thermaltake core X9*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Raises Hand*
> 
> I own one, using it atm, great case but it does feels a little cheap in some areas (front I/O panel and the plastic grill on the front come to mind) but the steel is good quality and it is very flexible, if you need Rad space then it's a good choice, lots of area for cheap, just be aware that it's cheap for a reason.
> 
> I personally couldn't pass up the deal on mine, 480mm Monsta + 360mm Black Ice and the Core X9 for $125 USD
Click to expand...

price for the size begged the question of quality.

I've got a case that fits an E-atx board. Basically theory crafting my next upgrade. part of the reason i'm really pushing my chip prior to Zen is to see what is the top most these chips can do.

compare that to HW-e/BW-e vs Zen later this year. and seeing as the only ROG 2011-3 board is E-atx and the intel board i'm looking at (evga classy e-atx or classy black) I'm going to assume that the board that will appeal to me most in the up comping AM4 line will likely be full featured and E-atx. my wallet is shuddering already...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> satellite tracking software for memory testing... ??? am i googling properly before i've had a coffee?
> 
> tell me more... i'm curious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*oogle *S*tress *A*pp *T*est.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the first strike of the day....
> 
> but in all reality, using satellite tracking for a stress test would be super super cool, but i don't think we are there yet with consumer computational strength availability. (ie. consumer, one person without a bot net kuz using someone else rig without permission is just rude)
> 
> slightly off topic: *anyone got any experience with a Thermaltake core X9*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Raises Hand*
> 
> I own one, using it atm, great case but it does feels a little cheap in some areas (front I/O panel and the plastic grill on the front come to mind) but the steel is good quality and it is very flexible, if you need Rad space then it's a good choice, lots of area for cheap, just be aware that it's cheap for a reason.
> 
> I personally couldn't pass up the deal on mine, 480mm Monsta + 360mm Black Ice and the Core X9 for $125 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> price for the size begged the question of quality.
> 
> I've got a case that fits an E-atx board. Basically theory crafting my next upgrade. part of the reason i'm really pushing my chip prior to Zen is to see what is the top most these chips can do.
> 
> compare that to HW-e/BW-e vs Zen later this year. and seeing as the only ROG 2011-3 board is E-atx and the intel board i'm looking at (evga classy e-atx or classy black) I'm going to assume that the board that will appeal to me most in the up comping AM4 line will likely be full featured and E-atx. my wallet is shuddering already...
Click to expand...

I dare say that Intel's "X" lineup will pretty much always be E-ATX but I'm not sure about Zen, since AM4 is supposed to support everything from the smaller APU's right up to the top tier I have a feeling we might see everything from mITX to E-ATX.

Now the big question is Quad Channel memory with that, I've no idea if they could implement that into an ATX board or not (really haven't done any research into it) but otherwise we might see ATX boards with Dual Channel mem configs but top tier Mosfets, chokes etc

It's just all up in the air atm


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

most of Asus's boards are ATX, as appears most of Gigabytes x99 boards are atx, there seems to be the odd Matx, don't think I seen any mITX

ya much is up in the air, like how far Zen will scale for consumers... like will we have access to a 16 core 32 thread chip? (half of what zen is rumored to be capable of)

or if that rumored 64 core scaling is in 4mp configs only..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> satellite tracking software for memory testing... ??? am i googling properly before i've had a coffee?
> 
> tell me more... i'm curious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*oogle *S*tress *A*pp *T*est.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the first strike of the day....
> 
> but in all reality, using satellite tracking for a stress test would be super super cool, but i don't think we are there yet with consumer computational strength availability. (ie. consumer, one person without a bot net kuz using someone else rig without permission is just rude)
> 
> slightly off topic: *anyone got any experience with a Thermaltake core X9*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Raises Hand*
> 
> I own one, using it atm, great case but it does feels a little cheap in some areas (front I/O panel and the plastic grill on the front come to mind) but the steel is good quality and it is very flexible, if you need Rad space then it's a good choice, lots of area for cheap, just be aware that it's cheap for a reason.
> 
> I personally couldn't pass up the deal on mine, 480mm Monsta + 360mm Black Ice and the Core X9 for $125 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> price for the size begged the question of quality.
> 
> I've got a case that fits an E-atx board. Basically theory crafting my next upgrade. part of the reason i'm really pushing my chip prior to Zen is to see what is the top most these chips can do.
> 
> compare that to HW-e/BW-e vs Zen later this year. and seeing as the only ROG 2011-3 board is E-atx and the intel board i'm looking at (evga classy e-atx or classy black) I'm going to assume that the board that will appeal to me most in the up comping AM4 line will likely be full featured and E-atx. my wallet is shuddering already...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dare say that Intel's "X" lineup will pretty much always be E-ATX but I'm not sure about Zen, since AM4 is supposed to support everything from the smaller APU's right up to the top tier I have a feeling we might see everything from mITX to E-ATX.
> 
> Now the big question is Quad Channel memory with that, I've no idea if they could implement that into an ATX board or not (really haven't done any research into it) but otherwise we might see ATX boards with Dual Channel mem configs but top tier Mosfets, chokes etc
> 
> It's just all up in the air atm
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Sgt Bilko: Opinion?
> KyadCK: X socket is actually rarely E-ATX, that's usually 2P boards like the SR-X
> KyadCK: my Deluxe last I checked isn't, it fits normal ATX mounts
> KyadCK: AM4 being every size is kinda a freaking-duh moment, even X99 goes from itx to E-ATX and beyond
> Sgt Bilko: It has the mounts yes but the board size is E-ATX
> KyadCK: also they have narrower boards and even mATX boards that do quad
> KyadCK: just not 8 slots
> Sgt Bilko: thought so
> Sgt Bilko: that was mainly what I was after
> KyadCK: ATX Form Factor
> 12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm )
> KyadCK: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/specifications/
> KyadCK: E-ATX/SSI EEB
> Although true E-ATX is 12 × 13 in (305 × 330 mm)
> KyadCK: Deluxe is just an ATX
> KyadCK: again, so is most x99, E-ATX is WS and server stuff almost all the time
> Sgt Bilko: Felt wider than that when I used one
> KyadCK: it's just bulky
> Sgt Bilko: true
> KyadCK: ATX = rectangle, E-ATX = dang near square
> KyadCK: wider than tall
> Sgt Bilko: so correct me in the thread


Edited to fit TOS.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> most of Asus's boards are ATX, as appears most of Gigabytes x99 boards are atx, there seems to be the odd Matx, don't think I seen any mITX
> 
> ya much is up in the air, like how far Zen will scale for consumers... like will we have access to a 16 core 32 thread chip? (half of what zen is rumored to be capable of)
> 
> or if that rumored 64 core scaling is in 4mp configs only..


ASRock have a mITX X99 board.

I honestly can't see us getting a 16c/32t Zen chip on consumer line (though I wouldn't say no to one), I think we might get a 8c/16t for consumer though which would be very nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I dare say that Intel's "X" lineup will pretty much always be E-ATX but I'm not sure about Zen, since AM4 is supposed to support everything from the smaller APU's right up to the top tier I have a feeling we might see everything from mITX to E-ATX.
> 
> Now the big question is Quad Channel memory with that, I've no idea if they could implement that into an ATX board or not (really haven't done any research into it) but otherwise we might see ATX boards with Dual Channel mem configs but top tier Mosfets, chokes etc
> 
> It's just all up in the air atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt Bilko: Opinion?
> KyadCK: X socket is actually rarely E-ATX, that's usually 2P boards like the SR-X
> KyadCK: my Deluxe last I checked isn't, it fits normal ATX mounts
> KyadCK: AM4 being every size is kinda a freaking-duh moment, even X99 goes from itx to E-ATX and beyond
> Sgt Bilko: It has the mounts yes but the board size is E-ATX
> KyadCK: also they have narrower boards and even mATX boards that do quad
> KyadCK: just not 8 slots
> Sgt Bilko: thought so
> Sgt Bilko: that was mainly what I was after
> KyadCK: ATX Form Factor
> 12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm )
> KyadCK: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99DELUXE/specifications/
> KyadCK: E-ATX/SSI EEB
> Although true E-ATX is 12 × 13 in (305 × 330 mm)
> KyadCK: Deluxe is just an ATX
> KyadCK: again, so is most x99, E-ATX is WS and server stuff almost all the time
> Sgt Bilko: Felt wider than that when I used one
> KyadCK: it's just bulky
> Sgt Bilko: true
> KyadCK: ATX = rectangle, E-ATX = dang near square
> KyadCK: wider than tall
> Sgt Bilko: so correct me in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Edited to fit TOS.
Click to expand...

That's almost impressively lazy


----------



## Mega Man

Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...

@flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

after my extreme6+ i decided to forgo dealing with asrock products..

I wouldn't be adverse to a 2p system if it was in the uArch to do so, well as long as the latency isn't abominable... I'd much rather it on one chip without igpu.. that i will likely never use.

it with be significanty slower than my 780 ti or whatever car i've got, and to my knowledge there will be noting i can't do with an add in card that i would be able to do with a igpu...

still crossing my fingers for a proper FX Opteron.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already


Was wondering how long it'd take you to chime in about the Core X9


----------



## Mega Man

I kept it short and sweet


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already


I had a feeling that might be one of that case thermaltake took creative licence from.

Cl, maybe.. CDN dollar ain't so hot, right now cost of cloning is cheaper. and no shipping. (meaning getting my hands dirty in a metal shop)

I think i'm finally finished with Fractal cases, the three i have cover all the bases i need them to cover. (the simplistic look aspect of them)

I wanted to keep my Arc XL for a server after this next upgrade cycle as it has MUCH room for HDDs if i only use a 140/280 rad

but then again i still have another 6 months before zen has a chance of being available much time do deal with simple matters such as the case


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering how long it'd take you to chime in about the Core X9
Click to expand...

I've got a p 5 that I'm throwing a rig together on.. or it might just be my benching station


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was wondering how long it'd take you to chime in about the Core X9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a p 5 that I'm throwing a rig together on.. or it might just be my benching station
Click to expand...

I don't know what to make of the P5 just yet, I think I need to see one in person.

It's a very cool looking "case" and for a test bench I can see it working well but if your house is prone to dust then you'll be cleaning it almost daily


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus eatx is pseudo eatx aka slightly outta spec atx...
> 
> @flail, skip the Thermalfake andget the cl already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was wondering how long it'd take you to chime in about the Core X9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a p 5 that I'm throwing a rig together on.. or it might just be my benching station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what to make of the P5 just yet, I think I need to see one in person.
> 
> It's a very cool looking "case" and for a test bench I can see it working well but if your house is prone to dust then you'll be cleaning it almost daily
Click to expand...

]

That titanium board would look very sexy on the white P 5









Support for a 480mm radiator was a big part of why i ordered it. When fleshed out with glass tubing etc, it can really look nice.

Like with many of the cases that are a bit of a stretch from the norm, there are plenty of " what the hell were they thinking?" moments with this one. I should really put up another casual review with this case as the subject.

One thing to note in particular is the fact that you will need cable extensions for cpu power at the very least, possibly the 24 pin as well.

At present I do not think I will wall mount it, but if I ever built the dual system wielding computer desk that I would like to, I may use 2 of these mounted to the back side of the desk, under the top surface of the desk , behind the "skirt privacy" divider.
One thing that needs to be noted is that Thermaltake is really trying to be innovative with their recent case designs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't know what to make of the P5 just yet, I think I need to see one in person.
> 
> It's a very cool looking "case" and for a test bench I can see it working well but if your house is prone to dust then you'll be cleaning it almost daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> That titanium board would look very sexy on the white P 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support for a 480mm radiator was a big part of why i ordered it. When fleshed out with glass tubing etc, it can really look nice.
> 
> Like with many of the cases that are a bit of a stretch from the norm, there are plenty of " what the hell were they thinking?" moments with this one. I should really put up another casual review with this case as the subject.
> 
> One thing to note in particular is the fact that you will need cable extensions for cpu power at the very least, possibly the 24 pin as well.
> 
> At present I do not think I will wall mount it, but if I ever built the dual system wielding computer desk that I would like to, I may use 2 of these mounted to the back side of the desk, under the top surface of the desk , behind the "skirt privacy" divider.
> One thing that needs to be noted is that Thermaltake is really trying to be innovative with their recent case designs.
Click to expand...

Haha, I've no doubt about that









the 480 rad support is another reason I like this case because if I decide I want to move onto another I can hook a loop up in this and leave it there, since the Motherboard tray is removable it's easy to swap out different parts in it, add that to the fact that once the sides and top panel is off it's near a bare frame (minus Fan/Rad Mounting) it'd make a good benching case









yeah needing extensions would be a pain but it's a good excuse to get sleeved ones I suppose.

TT has been thinking both inside and outside the box recently imo, I've no doubt they drew "inspiration" from CL in some respects but others like the P5 are entirely their own


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't know what to make of the P5 just yet, I think I need to see one in person.
> 
> It's a very cool looking "case" and for a test bench I can see it working well but if your house is prone to dust then you'll be cleaning it almost daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> That titanium board would look very sexy on the white P 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support for a 480mm radiator was a big part of why i ordered it. When fleshed out with glass tubing etc, it can really look nice.
> 
> Like with many of the cases that are a bit of a stretch from the norm, there are plenty of " what the hell were they thinking?" moments with this one. I should really put up another casual review with this case as the subject.
> 
> One thing to note in particular is the fact that you will need cable extensions for cpu power at the very least, possibly the 24 pin as well.
> 
> At present I do not think I will wall mount it, but if I ever built the dual system wielding computer desk that I would like to, I may use 2 of these mounted to the back side of the desk, under the top surface of the desk , behind the "skirt privacy" divider.
> One thing that needs to be noted is that Thermaltake is really trying to be innovative with their recent case designs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I've no doubt about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 480 rad support is another reason I like this case because if I decide I want to move onto another I can hook a loop up in this and leave it there, since the Motherboard tray is removable it's easy to swap out different parts in it, add that to the fact that once the sides and top panel is off it's near a bare frame (minus Fan/Rad Mounting) it'd make a good benching case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah needing extensions would be a pain but it's a good excuse to get sleeved ones I suppose.
> 
> TT has been thinking both inside and outside the box recently imo, I've no doubt they drew "inspiration" from CL in some respects but others like the P5 are entirely their own
Click to expand...

I can see some forms of imitation on the p-5 but for the most part it's full of fresh ideas.

I only have one In Win case and it skates the fine line of Innovative feature/ design flaw so well. I can't count the times I've muttered "whiskey tango foxtrot" only to be amazed by what they have done once I understand how it was meant to be used. Might have been my most fun build yet.


----------



## webhito

Hello red team!

Recently sold my X58 system for a nice price and the same day my 6700k also sold, Meaning I need to build a new system ( had I known my x58 would sell I would have not sold the 6700k ) but I was not home at the time lol.

Anyways, going red once again, can't wait as I am left without a working computer. 2 questions for you.

FX 8350 or FX 8320?
Crosshair Formula Z or GA-990FX-Gaming?

Cant wait for zen, no point buying another skylake either and x99 is just too expensive.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hello red team!
> 
> Recently sold my X58 system for a nice price and the same day my 6700k also sold, Meaning I need to build a new system ( had I known my x58 would sell I would have not sold the 6700k ) but I was not home at the time lol.
> 
> Anyways, going red once again, can't wait as I am left without a working computer. 2 questions for you.
> 
> FX 8350 or FX 8320?
> Crosshair Formula Z or GA-990FX-Gaming?
> 
> Cant wait for zen, no point buying another skylake either and x99 is just too expensive.
> 
> Thanks fellas!


Well we hope you will be happy with your decision either way.

Crosshair no doubt. Giga has terribad BIOS lately.

Any of the 8300 chips are good. Generally is said get the cheapest 8300 you can find. But if you want a solid guaranteed clocker the 8370 seems to be the best bet.


----------



## zila

Yup, Crosshair V Formula Z is the best of the best. The Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 is another excellent board. In the AMD 990 arena there is no reason to look any further than these two mother boards. You'll be disappointed otherwise.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm about to sell my 9590/ Sabtertooth board/ and 8GB Trident-X 2400 kit in the next week or so...... if interested let me know! I'll be doing a pretty good price on it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm about to sell my 9590/ Sabtertooth board/ and 8GB Trident-X 2400 kit in the next week or so...... if interested let me know! I'll be doing a pretty good price on it


$10?

love you long time!


----------



## webhito

Alrighty! Yea, I was not sure on the Gigabyte board, I mean its newer and all, but I was afraid it would have some issues since its a new board.

Much appreciated!

@Agent Smith, I live in Mexico, shipping is too expensive, amazon is the way to go =).

Thanks nonetheless!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Alrighty! Yea, I was not sure on the Gigabyte board, I mean its newer and all, but I was afraid it would have some issues since its a new board.
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> @Agent Smith, I live in Mexico, shipping is too expensive, amazon is the way to go =).
> 
> Thanks nonetheless!


Well for what I'm selling it for you'd still come out cheaper even with shipping, unless you just want to buy new parts instead.

I'm probably going to do $300 for the CPU, board, and the RAM. I may even go $350 and throw in my LEPA 240 cooler so the buyer gets a cooler capable of running the chip 5GHz full on.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Alrighty! Yea, I was not sure on the Gigabyte board, I mean its newer and all, but I was afraid it would have some issues since its a new board.
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> @Agent Smith, I live in Mexico, shipping is too expensive, amazon is the way to go =).
> 
> Thanks nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> Well for what I'm selling it for you'd still come out cheaper even with shipping, unless you just want to buy new parts instead.
> 
> I'm probably going to do $300 for the CPU, board, and the RAM. I may even go $350 and throw in my LEPA 240 cooler so the buyer gets a cooler capable of running the chip 5GHz full on.
Click to expand...

Why you leaving us Smith?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm about to sell my 9590/ Sabtertooth board/ and 8GB Trident-X 2400 kit in the next week or so...... if interested let me know! I'll be doing a pretty good price on it


I'm interested in the 9590 alone would you be willing to send it my way?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well for what I'm selling it for you'd still come out cheaper even with shipping, unless you just want to buy new parts instead.
> 
> I'm probably going to do $300 for the CPU, board, and the RAM. I may even go $350 and throw in my LEPA 240 cooler so the buyer gets a cooler capable of running the chip 5GHz full on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm interested in the 9590 alone would you be willing to send it my way?


This is not really the place to talk about it due to the "new" marketplace rules but if you are gonna part out I would be interested in the board.my extreme 9 and telephone wire fixed 8350 2012 mfg date just ain't cutting it any more.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Gotcha, I'll let you know when it's posted


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I feel like we are being trolled.

two systems that hands down beat an FX at just about everything.

if u are serious get new Silicon, 8370...


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I feel like we are being trolled.
> 
> two systems that hands down beat an FX at just about everything.
> 
> if u are serious get new Silicon, 8370...


Not sure if you were talking about me, but if so then no, not trolling at all, I know they were better systems but I needed to sell one of them, and ended up selling the x58 mobo/cpu/ram combo and the 6700k processor on the same day ( online sale ), so I can't just cancel it without having my reputation spoiled. Buying a new 6700k will cost me as much as an AMD kit with the crosshair and an 8350 with 16gb of ram would, so I have been leaning towards the AMD build and just sell the leftover parts from my skylake for some extra cash for upcoming hospital bills.


----------



## SuperZan

You can get lucky with newer 8320 or 8350 chips but as mentioned previously your easiest/fastest route to decent clocks is the 8370. It's a rare one that won't do well with pretty decent efficiency. CFZ or Sabertooth, don't bother with Giga for AMD. I love their boards on my Intel systems but not for FX.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I feel like we are being trolled.
> 
> two systems that hands down beat an FX at just about everything.
> 
> if u are serious get new Silicon, 8370...


Flail, Microcenter has 9590 and 8370 at same price, now considering I already have a 240mm aio cooler, wish to OC and add another 16gb of ram which one is better?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

8370 does the same thing as a 9590 for less voltage(well my 8370-e does anyway). but i've not seen many if any 9590's on new silicon..

if all other inspiration fails go for the one that has the latest batch # if they are all the same price.

as a side note, has anyone noticed any of the new silicon needing to be lapped due to IHS inconsistencies? kuz i've not notice anything said about the new stuff. my chip is pretty darn level to the point i'd need a micrometer to verify otherwise


----------



## Alastair

All I know is that my 8370 runs 4.95 at 1.464 and 5 at 1.475V. Pretty darn good if you ask me. 9590 generally ships at 1.55 for 4.7/5 doesn't it?


----------



## mrgnex

I got my 8320 stable @ 5GHz and just over 1.5 V. But I havent touched the NB or FSB.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All I know is that my 8370 runs 4.95 at 1.464 and 5 at 1.475V. Pretty darn good if you ask me. 9590 generally ships at 1.55 for 4.7/5 doesn't it?


My 9590 is 1.49v for 4.7/5.0

Batch number is 1416 PGS


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All I know is that my 8370 runs 4.95 at 1.464 and 5 at 1.475V. Pretty darn good if you ask me. 9590 generally ships at 1.55 for 4.7/5 doesn't it?


My batch 1429 8370 is very similar to yours , slightly lower voltage wall in that it will run 4.9ghz at 1.44 volts but needs a touch over 1.5 to do 5ghz. My 9370 pushes 1.58 volts at stock turbo







( it doesnt need that much for those clocks however).


----------



## Agent Smith1984

My 1514 9590 needs every bit of it's 1.55v auto voltage to get 5GHz daily.... It will do 4.9 at around 1.536 under load with ultra high LLC.

Crazy cause my 1433 8300 would do 4.9 at 1.464v under load....

The 9590 seems to want all that voltage, but oddly enough it actually runs cooler at 1.55v than the 8300 did at 1.464v????


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> My 1514 9590 needs every bit of it's 1.55v auto voltage to get 5GHz daily.... It will do 4.9 at around 1.536 under load with ultra high LLC.
> 
> Crazy cause my 1433 8300 would do 4.9 at 1.464v under load....
> 
> The 9590 seems to want all that voltage, but oddly enough it actually runs cooler at 1.55v than the 8300 did at 1.464v????


ohi, you got yourself a piggy... (nothing wrong with that my old chip is a piggy and hopefully i can fix the pins so she can work again.

my 8370-e does 4.8 @1.449v and 5.0 @1.47v-1.48v (all under load with high llc.)

2700/3000 for 4.8 and 2600/2600 for 5.0


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ohi, you got yourself a piggy... (nothing wrong with that my old chip is a piggy and hopefully i can fix the pins so she can work again.
> 
> my 8370-e does 4.8 @1.449v and 5.0 @1.47v-1.48v (all under load with high llc.)
> 
> 2700/3000 for 4.8 and 2600/2600 for 5.0


Yep, oink oink for sure!!

What is important to me is that it actually does the 5GHz with stability.

I have seen so many 83*** chips hit something like 4950~ and crap out after that, so it was good to at least get a chip that does the magic number 5.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> ohi, you got yourself a piggy... (nothing wrong with that my old chip is a piggy and hopefully i can fix the pins so she can work again.
> 
> my 8370-e does 4.8 @1.449v and 5.0 @1.47v-1.48v (all under load with high llc.)
> 
> 2700/3000 for 4.8 and 2600/2600 for 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, oink oink for sure!!
> 
> What is important to me is that it actually does the 5GHz with stability.
> 
> I have seen so many 83*** chips hit something like 4950~ and crap out after that, so it was good to at least get a chip that does the magic number 5.
Click to expand...

IMHO user error or user inadeptablity. I know i'm not gonna be making friends saying this but, i tend not to sugar coat things. (to be clear not on your part, those who try and fail are not trying hard enough)

decent board + proper cooler + 1428 or new chip = 5.0ghz.

I'm managing it on a Captain 360, this thing has a worse pump than the H corsair series h100+ I gained all of 2*c over a H100 and on par with an h110.

there is nothing within this overclock that requires my board.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO user error or user inadeptablity. I know i'm not gonna be making friends saying this but, i tend not to sugar coat things. (to be clear not on your part, those who try and fail are not trying hard enough)
> 
> decent board + proper cooler + 1428 or new chip = 5.0ghz.
> 
> I'm managing it on a Captain 360, this thing has a worse pump than the H corsair series h100+ I gained all of 2*c over a H100 and on par with an h110.
> 
> there is nothing within this overclock that requires my board.


Yeah, I agree that 99% of the time it falls on the board and the cooling and especially the user.

I do have a theory though, the 9590;s, no matter how new of one you get, is not based on the newer low leakage process like the 8370's and e series, etc....
I've got one of the newest batches on here, and this thing is just a straight hog. Seems more like an older high-binned chip, and has none of the characteristics of the 8300 I had, or the 8370 I had tested for a few days.

Looking back, I would of just kept the 8370 but I already had a deal worked out where it went to someone along with a few other parts.


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All I know is that my 8370 runs 4.95 at 1.464 and 5 at 1.475V. Pretty darn good if you ask me. 9590 generally ships at 1.55 for 4.7/5 doesn't it?


If I had known what i know now.
9590 nope.
Asrock Extreme 9 nope.

83XX yes.
Sabertooth or Crosshair yes.

The 9590 and the X9 are OK, if all you want to do is put it together with 2400 speed ram (2 sticks best, 3 OK also, but 4 can get problematic) and use it. The default settings are not bad, just no fun with OC with that combo.

This summer I think I will try the older 8350 with that board just to see how close it can get to a what a Sabertooth did.

The old lady does not need a 8 core anyway. A 4 or 6 will do, as will the 7790 I have as a spare.

I may even try a the 8350, GTX 690 and the R9 285 on the ashes game (DX 12) just to see what happens on a new Sabertooth board


----------



## mfknjadagr8

My 8320 will be back in the saddle once I get fittings and finish the routing...the case and components with no water, minimal wiring, and no cpu block is around 70 lbs....I swapped the e chip out for the base 8320 as that rig week be going to a friend who knows very little about pcs so he will be getting a 4.4 overclock on air cooling at lower voltage with that sucker...Plus the non e chip runs at 4.8 lower voltage than the e so with my new rads and two pumps I'm hoping 5.0 I'd within my grasp...if 1200mm rad space won't keep it cool I'll call that pursuit quits...also will try fsb oc if I can't snag it on multi alone

Edit: here's what his will look like


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> My 8320 will be back in the saddle once I get fittings and finish the routing...the case and components with no water, minimal wiring, and no cpu block is around 70 lbs....I swapped the e chip out for the base 8320 as that rig week be going to a friend who knows very little about pcs so he will be getting a 4.4 overclock on air cooling at lower voltage with that sucker...Plus the non e chip runs at 4.8 lower voltage than the e so with my new rads and two pumps I'm hoping 5.0 I'd within my grasp...if 1200mm rad space won't keep it cool I'll call that pursuit quits...also will try fsb oc if I can't snag it on multi alone


It's been my experience that the limiting factor isn't radiator space( liquid temp is always quite cool), its how well the heat transfers from the heatspreader to the cooling block. If your heatspreader on the chip is anything but perfectly flat, I'd get some sand paper and go to town lapping it..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's been my experience that the limiting factor isn't radiator space( liquid temp is always quite cool), its how well the heat transfers from the heatspreader to the cooling block. If your heatspreader on the chip is anything but perfectly flat, I'd get some sand paper and go to town lapping it..


keep in mind i have two 290s in the loop as well so temps were my limiting factor before...when pushing nearly 1.7v (1.67 at highest)on the e chip to try to stabilize 5.0 on multi only...when I last ran the 8320 I was even more thermally limited (h220x and st30 280 rad) and managed 4.8 on it as well with lower voltage...so my fingers are crossed


----------



## Alastair

Well. I only have 640 X 16mm of rad space (the cores of my rads are only 16mm thick) and manage to get by with two Fury's and my 8370 @4.95 for daily on that lot. Yes I haven't tried OC'ing my GPU's much yet. But I don't think I will need to for a while yet.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> All I know is that my 8370 runs 4.95 at 1.464 and 5 at 1.475V. Pretty darn good if you ask me. 9590 generally ships at 1.55 for 4.7/5 doesn't it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 9590 is 1.49v for 4.7/5.0
> 
> Batch number is 1416 PGS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My batch 1429 8370 is very similar to yours , slightly lower voltage wall in that it will run 4.9ghz at 1.44 volts but needs a touch over 1.5 to do 5ghz. My 9370 pushes 1.58 volts at stock turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( it doesnt need that much for those clocks however).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> My 1514 9590 needs every bit of it's 1.55v auto voltage to get 5GHz daily.... It will do 4.9 at around 1.536 under load with ultra high LLC.
> 
> Crazy cause my 1433 8300 would do 4.9 at 1.464v under load....
> 
> The 9590 seems to want all that voltage, but oddly enough it actually runs cooler at 1.55v than the 8300 did at 1.464v????


Just for the list my batch 1429 9590 VID = 1.475v
5117MHz 24 hr P95 stable at 1.488v in bios and 1.512v under load


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Validation only at 5423MHz with same Vcore in my sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO user error or user inadeptablity. I know i'm not gonna be making friends saying this but, i tend not to sugar coat things. (to be clear not on your part, those who try and fail are not trying hard enough)
> 
> decent board + proper cooler + 1428 or new chip = 5.0ghz.
> 
> I'm managing it on a Captain 360, this thing has a worse pump than the H corsair series h100+ I gained all of 2*c over a H100 and on par with an h110.
> 
> there is nothing within this overclock that requires my board.


I couldn't agree more. It is so easy to over volt due to the fact of how voltage sensitive these chips are at higher clocks. To make matters worse the most common attempt at stability for the novice is to increase Vcore which is not all that bad when you're under 4.5GHz or so. Get closer to 4.9 to 5.0GHz and things can change in a hurry. It really pays to tinker and learn what some of those unknown bios settings are for.


----------



## Alastair

Passed 30 runs of IBT VERY High. Gonna do 10 runs of maximum just out of curiosity. I've never run maximum IBT before.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Passed 30 runs of IBT VERY High. Gonna do 10 runs of maximum just out of curiosity. I've never run maximum IBT before.


Quote:


> 3. Select the run # (should use at least 5 at minimum, no more than 20).


Source: IBT Readme.

Be careful..
By the way:
Quote:


> Xtreme Stress Mode (Right-click the "Start" button) allows unprecedented
> improvement of testing accuracy.
> Note: Xtreme Stress Mode may cause the CPU to heat up more than it
> already does. During testing, Windows may not be usable.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

max is max ram... not xtreme stress mode..

entirely different things

@mus1mus do you happen to have a utilization graph for you 5.5g + 980ti fire strike combined?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> max is max ram... not xtreme stress mode..
> 
> entirely different things


i know but maybe he wanted to do an extreme stability test and didn't know about that feature.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> max is max ram... not xtreme stress mode..
> 
> entirely different things
> 
> @mus1mus do you happen to have a utilization graph for you 5.5g + 980ti fire strike combined?


Nope. Never thought of getting statistics.

But maybe I can get them for you. Not too sure about 5.5G though. Give me a bit of time too. The damn thing burnt it's EPS Socket again!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> max is max ram... not xtreme stress mode..
> 
> entirely different things
> 
> @mus1mus do you happen to have a utilization graph for you 5.5g + 980ti fire strike combined?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Never thought of getting statistics.
> 
> But maybe I can get them for you. Not too sure about 5.5G though. Give me a bit of time too. The damn thing burnt it's EPS Socket again!
Click to expand...

no rush but 3900+ combined PLZ i think your 5,5s were doing 4100ish..


----------



## mus1mus

I believe it's this one: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196034


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> On the topic of stability:
> 
> Maybe some of you had something similar or maybe can add some info to this.
> 
> When I tuned in my current OC I tested stability with @The Stilt's 768k-896k in-place FFT for 2hrs and while passing that I noticed in HWiNFO64 that Windows reported "correctable errors". About 150 errors in those 2hrs. A look at the Windows Event Viewer showed that those were cache errors. So I bumped the voltage one more notch. That cut the error rate in half. The next bump eliminated the errors completely.
> 
> Did any of you guys come across correctable cache errors while stability testing and having the test "pass"? Obviously a calculation based test would pass as long as the errors are correctable, I wonder if the performance hit would be noticable though....c.b.a. to test right now though


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I believe it's this one: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196034


what kinda voltage and cooling are you using for 5.5


----------



## mus1mus

IIRC, 1.6ish with 20C water.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I believe it's this one: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196034


that would be the one

i wanna see how close to proper gpu utilization you got


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that would be the one
> 
> i wanna see how close to proper gpu utilization you got


Will surely do. Given the chance.







work has been nailing me on to my seat lately.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that would be the one
> 
> i wanna see how close to proper gpu utilization you got
> 
> 
> 
> Will surely do. Given the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work has been nailing me on to my seat lately.
Click to expand...

Dem Nvidia drivers man.....









5.343Ghz, R9 295x2 + R9 290x

15391 Overall

10599 Physics

3714 Combined


----------



## mus1mus

4K combined here. So It's not the drivers maybe.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4K combined here. So It's not the drivers maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835


Also faster CPU clock speed + Physics there as well.

Nice job though mate, I doubt I'll beat 10600 anytime soon


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Also faster CPU clock speed + Physics there as well.
> 
> Nice job though mate, I doubt I'll beat 10600 anytime soon


10600? You are a damn pint away from that. Dn't kid me!









Just install the first hotfix in the OP and not the second one. Try.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Also faster CPU clock speed + Physics there as well.
> 
> Nice job though mate, I doubt I'll beat 10600 anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10600? You are a damn pint away from that. Dn't kid me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just install the first hotfix in the OP and not the second one. Try.
Click to expand...

my CVF-Z is in a box atm and my loop is all torn down in pieces









my OS SSD for my Skylake rig died last night (Crucial BX200) so I'm currently using the OS SSD from my FX rig atm just so I'm online atm.

I will break out the FX again in the future though when I get my loop going again just not anytime soon


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4K combined here. So It's not the drivers maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5607835


fancy graph they give you in app? screenie?

and 10600 phys beats anything i can manage at the peak of summer with my aio.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Passed 30 runs of IBT VERY High. Gonna do 10 runs of maximum just out of curiosity. I've never run maximum IBT before.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Select the run # (should use at least 5 at minimum, no more than 20).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source: IBT Readme.
> 
> Be careful..
> By the way:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Xtreme Stress Mode (Right-click the "Start" button) allows unprecedented
> improvement of testing accuracy.
> Note: Xtreme Stress Mode may cause the CPU to heat up more than it
> already does. During testing, Windows may not be usable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Xtreme test mode is something that has never been needed or made a difference on AMD systems as I am aware. I am sure that 20+ runs of Very High and Maximum at the standard stress level are more than stressful enough for our components.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Xtreme test mode is something that has never been needed or made a difference on AMD systems as I am aware. I am sure that 20+ runs of Very High and Maximum at the standard stress level are more than stressful enough for our components.


It is. But he did 30 runs (which is more than recommended) so I thought he might be interested in it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> It is. But he did 30 runs (which is more than recommended) so I thought he might be interested in it.


I do 40 runs but I'm not going to run the extreme lol


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I do 40 runs but I'm not going to run the extreme lol


40 runs is quite extreme.. The maximum recommended is 20. There is no point in more and it only hurts your components. Be careful with these kind of stress tests.


----------



## mus1mus

And Prime for 24 hours is recommended over 40 runs of IBT?

There are instabilities that can be masked with 20 runs. If you are looking for 24/7 stability, more or longer runs would be better.


----------



## cssorkinman

There is a Minotaur that lives under the bridge between 30 and 40 passes of IBT AVX.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And Prime for 24 hours is recommended over 40 runs of IBT?
> 
> There are instabilities that can be masked with 20 runs. If you are looking for 24/7 stability, more or longer runs would be better.


I don't recommend prime at all. 20 runs of IBT at very high has always been stable for me. But stress tests and stability is one of the most debated things. Just sharing my opinion, people might be unaware and cause unnecessary wear.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I do 40 runs but I'm not going to run the extreme lol
> 
> 
> 
> 40 runs is quite extreme.. The maximum recommended is 20. There is no point in more and it only hurts your components. Be careful with these kind of stress tests.
Click to expand...

It does not hurt anything, assuming quality components

You are using your pc. If you don't want to use it leave it in the box

I'll leave this here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...

Esp the sections toward the lower half is very relevant to this conversation


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There is a Minotaur that lives under the bridge between 30 and 40 passes of IBT AVX.


Haha... HAHAHA. Worth dropping by on a Saturday.

@prime95 my two cents, Prime95 is used for searching numbers do not forget. Stress is a by product, example discovering gasoline from the kerosene. If you live in the United States one can donate to Mersenne "Prime95" research and claim said donation on their yesterday's tax write offs, their business is a non-profit business.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Xtreme test mode is something that has never been needed or made a difference on AMD systems as I am aware. I am sure that 20+ runs of Very High and Maximum at the standard stress level are more than stressful enough for our components.
> 
> 
> 
> It is. But he did 30 runs (which is more than recommended) so I thought he might be interested in it.
Click to expand...

It is me that did the 30 runs.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> I do 40 runs but I'm not going to run the extreme lol
> 
> 
> 
> 40 runs is quite extreme.. The maximum recommended is 20. There is no point in more and it only hurts your components. Be careful with these kind of stress tests.
Click to expand...

Not really actually. Stability can still be questionable beyond 20 runs. There is a reason why a lot of us run more than 20x. And it doesn't do anything really unreasonable to your components either way. Trust me. Some of us have been doing this for years. Our chips are 3 years old. Our boards are 3 years old. They are still tanking.


----------



## a1dlez

Hey, guys. Could anyone, please, advise me on my overclock settings?

My current stable settings (_by "stable" I mean that it's capable of at least 2hrs of Prime95_) are the following:

Code:



Code:


FSB: 200
Multi: 21
CPU/NB: 2200 MHz
HT: 2600 MHz
VCore: 1.406V in BIOS and 1.400V under load readings from CPU-Z/AIDA64
CPU VID: 1.163V from AIDA64
NB VID: 1.175V from AIDA64
CPU/NB: 1.200V
NB: 1.100V
SB: 1.100V
RAM: 1600MHz (9-9-9-27) @ 1.5V - successful memtest
TurboCore: Disabled
CoreControl: Manual - All cores Enabled
Cool'n'Quiet: Enabled
HPC Mode: Disabled
Core C6 State: Enabled
AMD-V: Disabled

My hardware is the following:

Code:



Code:


CPU: FX-8300
Motherboard: ATX MSI 970 Gaming
Chipset: NB - AMD RX980 / SB - AMD SB950
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 2x4GB
GPU: XFX HD7850 CrossFire x2

Is 4.2GHz @ 1.4V a normal result for this processor? I know that every processor has different overclocking capabilities, but from what I see in the table from the first post, mostly people are able to reach higher clocks on similar or just slightly higher voltage settings.

I've also tried 4.0 GHz with this one. It is stable 4.0GHz @ 1.30V. Isn't that too big gap between 4.0 and 4.2 in terms of VCore voltage? And I will repeat myself, when I say "stable" I mean that I had prime95 running without errors for at least 2 hours. I'm kinda stuck at 1.4V because at this voltage my air cooling solution can keep the CPU cores at 58-59C during prime95 test, that is maximum I can put before cooler upgrade and I'd like to get highest possible performance with this voltage.

Is it just bad luck with my CPU or maybe I should do some tweaks with my OC settings? Much obliged for any help with this one.


----------



## miklkit

That MSI 970 Gaming is an odd board. Some people can OC just fine on it and others get stuck right about where you are. Maybe a 970 user will wander by with some advice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1dlez*
> 
> Hey, guys. Could anyone, please, advise me on my overclock settings?
> 
> Is 4.2GHz @ 1.4V a normal result for this processor? I know that every processor has different overclocking capabilities, but from what I see in the table from the first post, mostly people are able to reach higher clocks on similar or just slightly higher voltage settings.
> 
> I've also tried 4.0 GHz with this one. It is stable 4.0GHz @ 1.30V. Isn't that too big gap between 4.0 and 4.2 in terms of VCore voltage? And I will repeat myself, when I say "stable" I mean that I had prime95 running without errors for at least 2 hours. I'm kinda stuck at 1.4V because at this voltage my air cooling solution can keep the CPU cores at 58-59C during prime95 test, that is maximum I can put before cooler upgrade and I'd like to get highest possible performance with this voltage.
> 
> Is it just bad luck with my CPU or maybe I should do some tweaks with my OC settings? Much obliged for any help with this one.


Some early 8350's had stock VID's that were 1.4 volts. I had a 1312 batch that was 1.38 V at stock , no turbo. You really can't compare the early batch FX's to the ones that were made after batch 1429 as far as volts/clockspeed. The new ones are much more efficient. Also, ASUS boards tend to under report cpu voltage compared to other motherboards , further complicating comparisons. I really don't know if ASUS's numbers are more accurate than the others or not, but they have been known to be up to .1 volt higher than reported values ( according to a CHV-Z review I read).

Make sure to get some good airflow on the socket and vrm areas, it can really help. What cooler are you using?


----------



## a1dlez

*cssorkinman*, I'm using CoolerMaster V6 (non-GT) with it's stock single 120mm fan. At comfortable 1200-1300RPM this fan and heat sink are holding 58-59C on the hottest core at 1.4V. It can perform better, but the noise level even at 1400RPM is just getting ridiculous, like an airplane. Thinking to switch to some aftermarket AiO water-cooling solution, maybe H110i.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not really actually. Stability can still be questionable beyond 20 runs. There is a reason why a lot of us run more than 20x. And it doesn't do anything really unreasonable to your components either way. Trust me. Some of us have been doing this for years. Our chips are 3 years old. Our boards are 3 years old. They are still tanking.


this...the saying goes keep it cool and push it further...I won't run an overclock if it can't pass at minimum 40 runs of ibt and prime 95 on both blend and custom ffts for at least 12 hours without exceeding recommended temperatures...for me I'll spend the time up front to ensure the little time I have to play my games or do whatever it will work without fail every time...I don't get this irrational fear of "don't run x stress test it week kill your hardware" argument if you're within safe voltages and temperatures why not be sure it's stable in all scenarios...I personally find comfort in knowing that the most demanding programs on the planet can't phase my overclock


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a1dlez*
> 
> *cssorkinman*, I'm using CoolerMaster V6 (non-GT) with it's stock single 120mm fan. At comfortable 1200-1300RPM this fan and heat sink are holding 58-59C on the hottest core at 1.4V. It can perform better, but the noise level even at 1400RPM is just getting ridiculous, like an airplane. Thinking to switch to some aftermarket AiO water-cooling solution, maybe H110i.


I think the h110i would cool the chip to the limits of what the motherboard can handle, just make sure to have good airflow on the VRM's , socket and even the nb heatsink ( as in a fan pointed directly at them)


----------



## Mega Man

anyone seen battleborn ?

i am really interested, i think i may preorder, it looks like alot of fun !


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone seen battleborn ?
> 
> i am really interested, i think i may preorder, it looks like alot of fun !


I pre-ordered some time last year. I'm looking forward to exploring the beta but most of my free time has been in the Paladins beta lately.


----------



## Mega Man

just because i like it
http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/256655596/movie480.webm?t=1449707147


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone seen battleborn ?
> 
> i am really interested, i think i may preorder, it looks like alot of fun !


it looks interesting except I hope it doesn't turn into another dota where it's not casually played anymore and gear farming is required to have a true chance at competition


----------



## Mega Man

agreed


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a1dlez*
> 
> Hey, guys. Could anyone, please, advise me on my overclock settings?
> 
> Is 4.2GHz @ 1.4V a normal result for this processor? I know that every processor has different overclocking capabilities, but from what I see in the table from the first post, mostly people are able to reach higher clocks on similar or just slightly higher voltage settings.
> 
> I've also tried 4.0 GHz with this one. It is stable 4.0GHz @ 1.30V. Isn't that too big gap between 4.0 and 4.2 in terms of VCore voltage? And I will repeat myself, when I say "stable" I mean that I had prime95 running without errors for at least 2 hours. I'm kinda stuck at 1.4V because at this voltage my air cooling solution can keep the CPU cores at 58-59C during prime95 test, that is maximum I can put before cooler upgrade and I'd like to get highest possible performance with this voltage.
> 
> Is it just bad luck with my CPU or maybe I should do some tweaks with my OC settings? Much obliged for any help with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some early 8350's had stock VID's that were 1.4 volts. I had a 1312 batch that was 1.38 V at stock , no turbo. You really can't compare the early batch FX's to the ones that were made after batch 1429 as far as volts/clockspeed. The new ones are much more efficient. Also, ASUS boards tend to under report cpu voltage compared to other motherboards , further complicating comparisons. I really don't know if ASUS's numbers are more accurate than the others or not, but they have been known to be up to .1 volt higher than reported values ( according to a CHV-Z review I read).
> 
> Make sure to get some good airflow on the socket and vrm areas, it can really help. What cooler are you using?
Click to expand...

linkie to that review?

Ch-vf-z has two vcore readings. one is utter bunk like you said. the other for me atleast in my testing had a +/- of 0.025 (physically tested with a DMM)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *a1dlez*
> 
> Hey, guys. Could anyone, please, advise me on my overclock settings?
> 
> Is 4.2GHz @ 1.4V a normal result for this processor? I know that every processor has different overclocking capabilities, but from what I see in the table from the first post, mostly people are able to reach higher clocks on similar or just slightly higher voltage settings.
> 
> I've also tried 4.0 GHz with this one. It is stable 4.0GHz @ 1.30V. Isn't that too big gap between 4.0 and 4.2 in terms of VCore voltage? And I will repeat myself, when I say "stable" I mean that I had prime95 running without errors for at least 2 hours. I'm kinda stuck at 1.4V because at this voltage my air cooling solution can keep the CPU cores at 58-59C during prime95 test, that is maximum I can put before cooler upgrade and I'd like to get highest possible performance with this voltage.
> 
> Is it just bad luck with my CPU or maybe I should do some tweaks with my OC settings? Much obliged for any help with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some early 8350's had stock VID's that were 1.4 volts. I had a 1312 batch that was 1.38 V at stock , no turbo. You really can't compare the early batch FX's to the ones that were made after batch 1429 as far as volts/clockspeed. The new ones are much more efficient. Also, ASUS boards tend to under report cpu voltage compared to other motherboards , further complicating comparisons. I really don't know if ASUS's numbers are more accurate than the others or not, but they have been known to be up to .1 volt higher than reported values ( according to a CHV-Z review I read).
> 
> Make sure to get some good airflow on the socket and vrm areas, it can really help. What cooler are you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> linkie to that review?
> 
> Ch-vf-z has two vcore readings. one is utter bunk like you said. the other for me atleast in my testing had a +/- of 0.025 (physically tested with a DMM)
Click to expand...

I'll have to snoop through my bookmarks on one of my old rigs to find it. I recall another user reporting the same thing.... wonder if my googlefu is up to the task.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And Prime for 24 hours is recommended over 40 runs of IBT?
> 
> There are instabilities that can be masked with 20 runs. If you are looking for 24/7 stability, more or longer runs would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend prime at all. 20 runs of IBT at very high has always been stable for me. But stress tests and stability is one of the most debated things. Just sharing my opinion, people might be unaware and cause unnecessary wear.
Click to expand...

best deckard cain i can muster... "ssstay awhile and listen..."

Spoken like someone who is satisfied with game stable and doesn't do ANY work on your computer.

how long is your computer being used a day? 10 hours+ in this situations 24hrs isn't enough. (mpt talking about simply powered up, but actually doin things)

i've been "stable" for the past two days as its been mild.. it got warm today.. stress test and boom not stable.... 2nd or 3rd pass when 10-15* ambient cooler its stable for over 100 very/custom

and now that is mild again, i'm @ run 30 same settings as the settings that failed in 3 runs this morning.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> anyone seen battleborn ?
> 
> i am really interested, i think i may preorder, it looks like alot of fun !


TBH non of the new battle arena type games or hero shooter or whatever you wanna call them really catch my fancy..

aesthetically i'm really into paragon, but i dunno i just can't get into it. Maybe if i got into the first overwatch beta when i was interested in that type of game the interest may have lingered

really really looking forward to Deus Ex: MKD, to my knowledge that is the only one i am really waiting for. there are are some other games but who knows when they might come out.


----------



## cssorkinman

Not finding the exact article I remember reading, but the fellows here mention in regards to the non-z http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page10

I'll keep looking.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not finding the exact article I remember reading, but the fellows here mention in regards to the non-z http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page10
> 
> I'll keep looking.


lemme guess it was a Flacker review? i remember taking issue with that review after i found it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not finding the exact article I remember reading, but the fellows here mention in regards to the non-z http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page10
> 
> I'll keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess it was a Flacker review? i remember taking issue with that review after i found it.
Click to expand...

No, I think it was just some testing done with a CHV and they discovered this by accident.... wish i could find it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not finding the exact article I remember reading, but the fellows here mention in regards to the non-z http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page10
> 
> I'll keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess it was a Flacker review? i remember taking issue with that review after i found it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it was just some testing done with a CHV and they discovered this by accident.... wish i could find it
Click to expand...

well to be fair.. the accurate one isn't labeled Vcore. for the life of me i can't remember what it shows up as but i can tell you its not in the IT8271F area of hwinfo, its in the ASUS Rog section


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not finding the exact article I remember reading, but the fellows here mention in regards to the non-z http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking/page10
> 
> I'll keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess it was a Flacker review? i remember taking issue with that review after i found it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it was just some testing done with a CHV and they discovered this by accident.... wish i could find it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well to be fair.. the accurate one isn't labeled Vcore. for the life of me i can't remember what it shows up as but i can tell you its not in the IT8271F area of hwinfo, its in the ASUS Rog section
Click to expand...

From my own experience, the ud 5, and 990 gaming both required over .09 more volts as reported than the CHV-Z did with the same chip using the same supporting cast. EDIT: for IBT avx at 5 ghz


----------



## KarathKasun

Im tempted to install DMM connection points on all of my heavy overclocking boards after seeing what some of them report.

I have a few that will always just report around the same voltage with different LLC settings, even though temps are drastically different.


----------



## Mega Man

Asus, how it should be done ( some giga boards have then as well )


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Asus, how it should be done ( some giga boards have then as well )










QFT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Im tempted to install DMM connection points on all of my heavy overclocking boards after seeing what some of them report.
> 
> I have a few that will always just report around the same voltage with different LLC settings, even though temps are drastically different.


Amperes make a BIG difference, and impossible to measure properly with your standard professional Multi meter. (never found soft ware that does it right also... )

also if they were heavy overclocking boards to begin with they would have them


----------



## KarathKasun

Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.









Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.


or you could spend that 100 and have warranty and not have to worry about a toasted board if something goes wrong.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.


FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.

you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?

budget parts = budget results

extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)

ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.

Amps Kill, while volts burn.

does that make sense?

with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.


----------



## KarathKasun

You lack lots of understanding in regards to electrical applications.

High amps can only kill you with sufficient voltage because of the resistance of the body. Let me refer you to Youtube for a great demonstration.





If you need a "ROG tech" you are doing it wrong, you are paying extra because you don't know what you are doing. There are plenty of boards without the "ROG tax" that are similarly capable if you know what to look for. You just have to put some effort forth to get that last 10%.

If the VRM cant keep up with power(W), voltage(V) drops while amperage(A) remains about the same. The amp load from a CPU depends on batch, wafer location, process variability and so forth. Its a function of resistance.


----------



## mus1mus

Youtube? Seriously?

About ROG tech, can you point a board that can reach CHVF-Z's potential within your so-called 10%? Don't count the Kitty please.

Voltage Drops coz there aint enough Current to support it on the Supply's end. PERIOD.

CPU's are more than just resistive elements. FREQUENCY didn't come to mind?









You have to look at a system whether it's a Supply Source or as a LOAD and talk about Current and Voltage.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You lack lots of understanding in regards to electrical applications.
> 
> High amps can only kill you with sufficient voltage because of the resistance of the body. Let me refer you to Youtube for a great demonstration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need a "ROG tech" you are doing it wrong, you are paying extra because you don't know what you are doing. There are plenty of boards without the "ROG tax" that are similarly capable if you know what to look for. You just have to put some effort forth to get that last 10%.
> 
> If the VRM cant keep up with power(W), voltage(V) drops while amperage(A) remains about the same. The amp load from a CPU depends on batch, wafer location, process variability and so forth. Its a function of resistance.


0.o

Amperage will not stay the same, if the voltage drops and there is a boost in amperage to try to keep up with the demand.

in its self creating more heat as AMPS will heat your gear up faster than volts. thus creating this evil little cycle.

Heat creates added resistances, hence the voltage drop, amps get added while the VRMS try to load more voltage., causing more heat. if all this heat isnt dissipated what do you get? Instabilities and crashes.

Power and amperage are the wide swinging variables.

are you that daft to think that someone contacting an ROG tech, that it will be about an overclock? you've got to be joking right? these guys do hardware, and testing of hardware. its not their job to fix your bad overclock. They replace the stuff the breaks that shouldn't before warranty ends. They also have in-depth specs and information about replacement parts that they don't offer, like thermal Pads or different op-amps that are compatible for the sound.. they might even surprise you with a source that is available to consumers to get these things.

psst.. transistors are based on capacitance and bleed rather than simple resistance.

you are also failing to see that every single component on an ROG board is of higher quality and tolerance than that found on your run of the mill Amd board.
you are trying to argue that are VRMs are equal and they flat out are not.

I'm glad to know that you think years of education can be summed up in a youtube video.. guess that is what i should have done...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
Click to expand...

92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)
Click to expand...

I came up with a range of 88.26A - 94.34A, but i had voltage from the wall variables included.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)
Click to expand...

Ohm's Law says, 91.912.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I came up with a range of 88.26A - 94.34A, but i had voltage from the wall variables included.


I was closer than I thought I would be







. While I have quite a bit of practical experience with electricity , I'm quite ignorant when it comes to theory etc.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I came up with a range of 88.26A - 94.34A, but i had voltage from the wall variables included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was closer than I thought I would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . While I have quite a bit of practical experience with electricity , I'm quite ignorant when it comes to theory etc.
Click to expand...

My math is rough at best. To do it proper I'd really have to know more about every other board that I do. as the component material and tolerances and quality all have an effect on the actual value. taking into account the ac/dc conversion to do it right isn't simple.

not to mention regional voltage and current from the wall differing across the world makes it tough to do more than generalize

EDITfor everyone else following) This is why these chips never have a static voltage. and why every motherboard has a Vcore of Auto by default.


----------



## KarathKasun

Gigabyte GA-990FXA series for one, at $50 cheaper they still use good components (similar specs and tolerances). They are a bit quirky, but the ROG boards are as well. ASRock and MSI make some... "OK" boards, but they use more questionable components and using them is sometimes more like Russian roulette.

New boards are not really happening for AM3+ due to its age, and if there are new boards they usually are not top spec parts because AM3+ is not a high end platform anymore, its a niche.

Many of the better boards that were around you cant even get ahold of anymore. GA-990FXA-UD7 is a prime example of this.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I came up with a range of 88.26A - 94.34A, but i had voltage from the wall variables included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was closer than I thought I would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . While I have quite a bit of practical experience with electricity , I'm quite ignorant when it comes to theory etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My math is rough at best. To do it proper I'd really have to know more about every other board that I do. as the component material and tolerances and quality all have an effect on the actual value. taking into account the ac/dc conversion to do it right isn't simple.
> 
> not to mention regional voltage and current from the wall differing across the world makes it tough to do more than generalize
Click to expand...

Where I work , I have been "electrically instructed" for whatever that is is worth. I regularly don a 25 cal arc flash suit and am one of only a few on site that are allowed to play with the 600 volt disconnects ( and all the ones rated below that).

I have a healthy respect for electricity.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA series for one, at $50 cheaper they still use good components (similar specs and tolerances). They are a bit quirky, but the ROG boards are as well. ASRock and MSI make some... "OK" boards, but they use more questionable components and using them is sometimes more like Russian roulette.
> 
> New boards are not really happening for AM3+ due to its age, and if there are new boards they usually are not top spec parts because AM3+ is not a high end platform anymore, its a niche.
> 
> Many of the better boards that were around you cant even get ahold of anymore. GA-990FXA-UD7 is a prime example of this.


I'll 50$ extra for quality bios' update after update after update.

CHVFZ has not had a BAD bios. period.

Rog boards qwerky? have you ever used one? it doesn't sound like you have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I came up with a range of 88.26A - 94.34A, but i had voltage from the wall variables included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was closer than I thought I would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . While I have quite a bit of practical experience with electricity , I'm quite ignorant when it comes to theory etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My math is rough at best. To do it proper I'd really have to know more about every other board that I do. as the component material and tolerances and quality all have an effect on the actual value. taking into account the ac/dc conversion to do it right isn't simple.
> 
> not to mention regional voltage and current from the wall differing across the world makes it tough to do more than generalize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I work , I have been "electrically instructed" for whatever that is is worth. I regularly don a 25 cal arc flash suit and am one of only a few on site that are allowed to play with the 600 volt disconnects ( and all the ones rated below that).
> 
> I have a healthy respect for electricity.
Click to expand...

Ahy, I as well. I'm only allowed to work on that voltage equipment if there is a Master Electrician there to inspect (provincal law, maybe federal not sure), prior to power on.

Its mainly only Massive Generators for festivals and what not. that i get to deal with. My interest is more analogue electronics and design, so in my mind it made sense to get some education in the professional basics as it would prove useful in my career, and it has. not that i've gotten a job in that feild but knowledge and education in that feild got me more work in my current feild, which to be honest.. who doesn't want to get paid more to work in Rock n Roll.


----------



## mus1mus

UD7 has never been outside of $20-40 less than the CHVFZ.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA series for one, at $50 cheaper they still use good components (similar specs and tolerances). They are a bit quirky, but the ROG boards are as well. ASRock and MSI make some... "OK" boards, but they use more questionable components and using them is sometimes more like Russian roulette.
> 
> New boards are not really happening for AM3+ due to its age, and if there are new boards they usually are not top spec parts because AM3+ is not a high end platform anymore, its a niche.
> 
> Many of the better boards that were around you cant even get ahold of anymore. GA-990FXA-UD7 is a prime example of this.


Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...

There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.

Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Eh, they dont have to come with them to do a pretty good job overclocking. And I dont really like paying 100$ more for a feature I can install myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Amps Voltage and Wattage are directly related. Amp carrying capacity being too low SHOULD show a perceptible voltage drop.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI pro belt is a 10$ feature at best.
> 
> you get what you pay for.. what has been banded around for over a year?
> 
> budget parts = budget results
> 
> extra costs are rarely always attributed to extra features to buff the package. if you are referring to "ROG tax" I will say again you get what you pay for, doesn't take much to read the documentation that you get with a top end ROG product to understand what you are getting. you get access to ROG specific techs for support, not the dribble the call centres have, call centres are supposed to forward ROG issues to ASUS, most don't. You go thru the proper channels owning these prestige items and you get the treatment you paid for (regional restrictions apply) but those that are near a major techs centre will always have a walk-in ROG centre available to them if they can actually get a hold of them (i.e. u deal with a call centre first)
> 
> ok, you don't seem to understand beyond the simplistic of ohms law, let me rephrase.
> 
> Amps Kill, while volts burn.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> with a Vcore in the range of 1.36 can you guess the amps that are flowing thru the chip just to be able to get to the tdp? it isn't a LOW amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92.5 using the wag theorm edit: ( and a 125 w chip)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I came up with a range of 88.26A - 94.34A, but i had voltage from the wall variables included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was closer than I thought I would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . While I have quite a bit of practical experience with electricity , I'm quite ignorant when it comes to theory etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My math is rough at best. To do it proper I'd really have to know more about every other board that I do. as the component material and tolerances and quality all have an effect on the actual value. taking into account the ac/dc conversion to do it right isn't simple.
> 
> not to mention regional voltage and current from the wall differing across the world makes it tough to do more than generalize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I work , I have been "electrically instructed" for whatever that is is worth. I regularly don a 25 cal arc flash suit and am one of only a few on site that are allowed to play with the 600 volt disconnects ( and all the ones rated below that).
> 
> I have a healthy respect for electricity.
Click to expand...

Wait till you sees the 5kv stuffs ( I only been able to work on that chiller ONE time )...


----------



## cssorkinman

@Mega Man

That's pretty hot stuff - I'm pretty happy not to have to deal with anything bigger than I do .


----------



## Mega Man

it isnt bad actually, you have a 1in thick plexi window, with a bunch of analog gauges, you find something wrong, the power company comes out, shuts it down, changes what you wrote up , and life is good, ..... but you can feel the hairs on your body standing up......


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.


And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.

Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.


not really. 90 percent of the 970 boards will throttle or hardlock with a overclocked 8350 under load. Ask me how i know lol...990fx Giga and msi boards use bad vrm designs and they also throttle under high end overclocking.. Msi has used bad vrm designs since the 790fx gd70


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
Click to expand...

asus 970 pro gaming aura...

7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.

anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asus 970 pro gaming aura...
> 
> 7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.
> 
> anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..
Click to expand...

^ Truth!


----------



## KarathKasun

I have had no issues using a 990FXA-UD5/FX 8350 combo running at 4.8ghz 24/7 for something like 3 years. Which also does ~5ghz without throttling under IBT.

Same goes with a rev 1.0 ASRock 970 Extreme 3/FX-4100 that has been running 4.7ghz/1.55v (dud launch chip) for a LONG time. Had to fix the VRM cooling on it, but it works fine after that was fixed. Even under prime/IBT loads it never throttled.

I have an MSI 970 Gaming (6+2 VRM) board that has been shuffled around a bit recently and Im pretty sure it will be able to hit the upper 4ghz range with the FX-8300 going into it in a week or so. Though it will be getting a VRM cooling upgrade like the 970 Ex3. This is actually one of the best price/perf boards Ive gotten my hands on.

50% of throttling issues I have seen are from ignorant people (and/or ignorant shops) using CLC watercooling and/or ignoring the fact that the MB needs airflow around the socket.

Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura is 6+2 like the MSI.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
Click to expand...

Experiment =exception (can you tell I am sleepy )..

Well then that is also why you will not hit the clocks I hit, I have yet to see a recent giga board that can hit 75% of the clocks asus can (kitty and cvfz )


----------



## KarathKasun

And pray tell, what clocks do you hit? What do you run 24/7?

How many CPU's have you gone through to get one that clocks that high?


----------



## Mega Man

4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.

I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire

One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I have had no issues using a 990FXA-UD5/FX 8350 combo running at 4.8ghz 24/7 for something like 3 years. Which also does ~5ghz without throttling under IBT.
> 
> Same goes with a rev 1.0 ASRock 970 Extreme 3/FX-4100 that has been running 4.7ghz/1.55v (dud launch chip) for a LONG time. Had to fix the VRM cooling on it, but it works fine after that was fixed. Even under prime/IBT loads it never throttled.
> 
> I have an MSI 970 Gaming (6+2 VRM) board that has been shuffled around a bit recently and Im pretty sure it will be able to hit the upper 4ghz range with the FX-8300 going into it in a week or so. Though it will be getting a VRM cooling upgrade like the 970 Ex3. This is actually one of the best price/perf boards Ive gotten my hands on.
> 
> 50% of throttling issues I have seen are from ignorant people (and/or ignorant shops) using CLC watercooling and/or ignoring the fact that the MB needs airflow around the socket.
> 
> *Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura is 6+2 like the MSI*.


Ahem

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fx-8370-and-asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-ln2.220193/#post-3420095
Quote:


> this board is 7+1, its not cllasic standard, ussually some board as M5A99FX is 6+2


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire
> 
> One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip


And that is mostly up to your chip, not the board. The FX-8350, which I only had for ~3 months was pretty much right at those clocks in a UD5, benched it at 5.2ghz on air a few times, but it wasn't really 24/7 material due to heat.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fx-8370-and-asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-ln2.220193/#post-3420095

http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/

daym it sarge... too fast for me


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fx-8370-and-asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-ln2.220193/#post-3420095


So it is, that's not very common.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fx-8370-and-asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-ln2.220193/#post-3420095
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> daym it sarge... too fast for me











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fx-8370-and-asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-ln2.220193/#post-3420095
> 
> 
> 
> So it is, that's not very common.
Click to expand...

No it isn't, the Pro Aura is a very interesting board all round actually.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire
> 
> One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip
> 
> 
> 
> And that is mostly up to your chip, not the board. The FX-8350, which I only had for ~3 months was pretty much right at those clocks in a UD5, benched it at 5.2ghz on air a few times, but it wasn't really 24/7 material due to heat.
Click to expand...

I would love to see you try to do that (my clocks) with your chip, your board would melt and die horribly, I am probably pushing more ht voltage then you are vcore....

I have spent more time then most ocing chips, that is just one of mine


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire
> 
> One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip


does high ht really help crossfire that much? Im running a 6970 crossfire setup and a 8350. Ive kinda been toying around with the idea of ocing the ht after reading a few of your post.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire
> 
> One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip
> 
> 
> 
> And that is mostly up to your chip, not the board. The FX-8350, which I only had for ~3 months was pretty much right at those clocks in a UD5, benched it at 5.2ghz on air a few times, but it wasn't really 24/7 material due to heat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to see you try to do that (my clocks) with your chip, your board would melt and die horribly, I am probably pushing more ht voltage then you are vcore....
> 
> I have spent more time then most ocing chips, that is just one of mine
Click to expand...

I've got a pure 15*C heat rise from 4800 2700/3300 2x4gb 2400mhz over 4800 2600/2600 2x4gb 2400mhz

Vcore only gets a notch or two more in the 2700/3300 settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire
> 
> One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip
> 
> 
> 
> does high ht really help crossfire that much? Im running a 6970 crossfire setup and a 8350. Ive kinda been toying around with the idea of ocing the ht after reading a few of your post.
Click to expand...

I see value in overclocking the HT with one high-end card. two should be an automatic no brainier. but on that age of card not sure how much it will actually help.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would love to see you try to do that (my clocks) with your chip, your board would melt and die horribly, I am probably pushing more ht voltage then you are vcore....
> 
> I have spent more time then most ocing chips, that is just one of mine


Because you totally have a different NB than the 990FXA-UD5/7.

How many years of experience would you say you have? At least 20?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire
> 
> One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip
> 
> 
> 
> does high ht really help crossfire that much? Im running a 6970 crossfire setup and a 8350. Ive kinda been toying around with the idea of ocing the ht after reading a few of your post.
Click to expand...

It does yeah, helped me get some extra fps when I was running R9 290 Crossfire (also appeared to run smoother as well but I can't verify that)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I would love to see you try to do that (my clocks) with your chip, your board would melt and die horribly, I am probably pushing more ht voltage then you are vcore....
> 
> I have spent more time then most ocing chips, that is just one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Because you totally have a different NB than the 990FXA-UD5/7.
> 
> How many years of experience would you say you have? At least 20?
Click to expand...

psst CPU/NB speed = IMC speed....

to my knowledge you cannot change anything in the MB asic directly. (as side from the voltage that is,)


----------



## KarathKasun

No, HTT is CPU AND MB side NB. NOT IMC.

Well, more correctly its the HTT links in both.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No, HTT is CPU AND MB side NB. NOT IMC.


cept HyperTransport doesn't connect the Chip to the memory....

it connects to the MB asic


----------



## Mega Man

.... I'll take your avoidance as you won't attempt it?


----------



## KarathKasun

Um, no kidding.

You OC the HTT to increase bandwidth to the PCIe hub that is the NB chipset.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea... no not even close


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

*facepalm*


----------



## KarathKasun

If I still had it I would.









Only 990FXA I have access to ATM is a UD7 with an FX-4100 in it. I can show you what that gets, but it doesn't really matter as its not the same CPU. Unless you are talking about pushing HTT, in which case, yeah I can.

And...
Quote:


> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.


The only thing there even out of the norm is the HT, which if you push enough volts into the right parts you will get if the CPU and 990FX NB are good for it. Turning dials and buying multiple things to hit a target does not make you an OC god.









The old FX-4100 in the 970 Gaming swings pretty close to those numbers without a lot of effort. 4.7ghz 3000 HT 2650 CPU/NB.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asus 970 pro gaming aura...
> 
> 7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.
> 
> anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..
Click to expand...

I thought the 970 Aura was a 6+2+2 like the M5A99FX


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asus 970 pro gaming aura...
> 
> 7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.
> 
> anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the 970 Aura was a 6+2+2 like the M5A99FX
Click to expand...

didn't mention the ram phases but no. 7+1+2


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got a pure 15*C heat rise from 4800 2700/3300 2x4gb 2400mhz over 4800 2600/2600 2x4gb 2400mhz
> 
> Vcore only gets a notch or two more in the 2700/3300 settings.
> I see value in overclocking the HT with one high-end card. two should be an automatic no brainier. but on that age of card not sure how much it will actually help.


benches on the 2 6970s @1ghz a piece = out to about a 1100 mhz 7970


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've got a pure 15*C heat rise from 4800 2700/3300 2x4gb 2400mhz over 4800 2600/2600 2x4gb 2400mhz
> 
> Vcore only gets a notch or two more in the 2700/3300 settings.
> I see value in overclocking the HT with one high-end card. two should be an automatic no brainier. but on that age of card not sure how much it will actually help.
> 
> 
> 
> benches on the 2 6970s @1ghz a piece = out to about a 1100 mhz 7970
Click to expand...

might get gains, not sure


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> might get gains, not sure


k i think imma do it since i need every bit of power i can get since Im also running a eyefinity 4800x1050 setup.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asus 970 pro gaming aura...
> 
> 7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.
> 
> anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the 970 Aura was a 6+2+2 like the M5A99FX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't mention the ram phases but no. 7+1+2
Click to expand...

it's not ram phases. When taking about cpu phases they describe it normally as CPU+IMC+NB. So in the case of the Aura only 1 phase goes to the CPU NB. Does the memory controller consume so little power that the need for multiple phases is moot? I dunno what if you wanna push 2700+ CPU-NB with 1.35+ volts. Seems counter productive to me since a well rounded FX with a decent cpu+cpu-nb OC is better than a pure core OC FX unless the pure core OC 's miles ahead if the combined.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asus 970 pro gaming aura...
> 
> 7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.
> 
> anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the 970 Aura was a 6+2+2 like the M5A99FX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't mention the ram phases but no. 7+1+2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not ram phases. When taking about cpu phases they describe it normally as CPU+IMC+NB. So in the case of the Aura only 1 phase goes to the CPU NB. Does the memory controller consume so little power that the need for multiple phases is moot? I dunno what if you wanna push 2700+ CPU-NB with 1.35+ volts. Seems counter productive to me since a well rounded FX with a decent cpu+cpu-nb OC is better than a pure core OC FX unless the pure core OC 's miles ahead if the combined.
Click to expand...

https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/specifications/

look under special features..









you generally need 1.35~ to get 2700mhz proper stable.

counter productive how?


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asus 970 pro gaming aura...
> 
> 7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.
> 
> anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the 970 Aura was a 6+2+2 like the M5A99FX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't mention the ram phases but no. 7+1+2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not ram phases. When taking about cpu phases they describe it normally as CPU+IMC+NB. So in the case of the Aura only 1 phase goes to the CPU NB. Does the memory controller consume so little power that the need for multiple phases is moot? I dunno what if you wanna push 2700+ CPU-NB with 1.35+ volts. Seems counter productive to me since a well rounded FX with a decent cpu+cpu-nb OC is better than a pure core OC FX unless the pure core OC 's miles ahead if the combined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/specifications/
> 
> look under special features..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you generally need 1.35~ to get 2700mhz proper stable.
> 
> counter productive how?
Click to expand...

Yes so 6+2 cpu phases means 6 to the CPU and then 2 go to the memory controller on the CPU. Then additionally on TOP of that you have 2 DRAM phases.

So is M5A99FX A 6+2+2+2 As in 6+2CPU and then 2 DRAM and 2 chipset

Or is it 6+2+2+1 where 6+2 CPU then additionally 2 DRAM and then 1 chipset?

In the case of the 970 Aura where it is 7+1 CPU phases means the memory controller is only getting a single phase. I find this counter productive because with 2700MHz or more OC's at 1.35V or more on the memory controller could end up being a stressful task on a single dedicated CPU-NB phase. It could limit overclock on the CPU-NB.

When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?


Lets see if my memory is up to scratch here.....

I believe that Mega uses DVDFab to stress test HT as it's the only program he's found that works.

Me personally I only raise HT for benchmarks otherwise it sits at 2600Mhz.

and Yes, you will see a benefit on your setup with a higher HT clock


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if my memory is up to scratch here.....
> 
> I believe that Mega uses DVDFab to stress test HT as it's the only program he's found that works.
> 
> Me personally I only raise HT for benchmarks otherwise it sits at 2600Mhz.
> 
> and Yes, you will see a benefit on your setup with a higher HT clock
Click to expand...

oh yay. I have something to overclock! Having squeezed as much as I can out of my system on the CPU RAM And CPU-NB sides it's exciting again to have something to fiddle with!

OK. So if I start overclocking where am I going to generate extra heat? Northbridge? CPU? Both?

Can I get a free edition of DVD fab for stress testing purposes?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if my memory is up to scratch here.....
> 
> I believe that Mega uses DVDFab to stress test HT as it's the only program he's found that works.
> 
> Me personally I only raise HT for benchmarks otherwise it sits at 2600Mhz.
> 
> and Yes, you will see a benefit on your setup with a higher HT clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yay. I have something to overclock! Having squeezed as much as I can out of my system on the CPU RAM And CPU-NB sides it's exciting again to have something to fiddle with!
> 
> OK. So if I start overclocking where am I going to generate extra heat? Northbridge? CPU? Both?
> 
> Can I get a free edition of DVD fab for stress testing purposes?
Click to expand...

You'll generate heat on CPU and NB iirc (someone else might want to verify though)

and I've never used DVDFab so I don't know tbh but I'd assume you can get a trial period with it, you know the 14 day or 30 ones........should be fun, adds a time limit for you to get it stable


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/specifications/
> 
> look under special features..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you generally need 1.35~ to get 2700mhz proper stable.
> 
> counter productive how?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes so 6+2 cpu phases means 6 to the CPU and then 2 go to the memory controller on the CPU. Then additionally on TOP of that you have 2 DRAM phases.
> 
> So is M5A99FX A 6+2+2+2 As in 6+2CPU and then 2 DRAM and 2 chipset
> 
> Or is it 6+2+2+1 where 6+2 CPU then additionally 2 DRAM and then 1 chipset?
Click to expand...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the case of the 970 Aura where it is 7+1 CPU phases means the memory controller is only getting a single phase. I find this counter productive because with 2700MHz or more OC's at 1.35V or more on the memory controller could end up being a stressful task on a single dedicated CPU-NB phase. It could limit overclock on the CPU-NB.


Maybe you'd have to ask johan


7+1 +1 +1?

CHvfz and the Saberkitty have 13 total phases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?


NB/HT voltage is the voltage that needs changing, when overclocking the NB you only ever need a notch if that(on nb 1.8v), one too many = instabilities, best to leave stock
if you get your nb over 2600 sometimes the actual asic will need a little extra volts to keep up

I loop realbench using everything

EDit: last edit i promise. it appears the Asic only ever has one phase compared to the Cpu/nb


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/specifications/
> 
> look under special features..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you generally need 1.35~ to get 2700mhz proper stable.
> 
> counter productive how?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes so 6+2 cpu phases means 6 to the CPU and then 2 go to the memory controller on the CPU. Then additionally on TOP of that you have 2 DRAM phases.
> 
> So is M5A99FX A 6+2+2+2 As in 6+2CPU and then 2 DRAM and 2 chipset
> 
> Or is it 6+2+2+1 where 6+2 CPU then additionally 2 DRAM and then 1 chipset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In the case of the 970 Aura where it is 7+1 CPU phases means the memory controller is only getting a single phase. I find this counter productive because with 2700MHz or more OC's at 1.35V or more on the memory controller could end up being a stressful task on a single dedicated CPU-NB phase. It could limit overclock on the CPU-NB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you'd have to ask johan
> 
> 
> 7+1 +1 +1?
> 
> CHvfz and the Saberkitty have 13 total phases.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NB/HT voltage is the voltage that needs changing, when overclocking the NB you only ever need a notch if that(on nb 1.8v), one too many = instabilities, best to leave stock
> if you get your nb over 2600 sometimes the actual asic will need a little extra volts to keep up
> 
> I loop realbench using everything
> 
> EDit: last edit i promise. it appears the Asic only ever has one phase compared to the Cpu/nb
Click to expand...

yes if Saber and CHV have 13. The CPU 8+2 then dram 2 and chipset 1.


----------



## mus1mus

Did I miss the fun? Looks like it.









Flail, I can, maybe, give you the FS utilisation results tomorrow.


----------



## InfamousTR

The vrm phase count differences between the Asus boards are actually quite small, considering that anything higher then 8 phases requires doubling, unless running an ultra rare and expensive Volterra VT1185M. The Sabertooth and Crosshair V Formula-Z are 7+1 phase boards with one CPU and one CPU/NB phase doubled making them 8+2 phase boards. The 970 Pro Gaming is 7+1 phases without doublers and I assume the M5A99X/M5A99FX are native 6+2. I recall The Stilt saying the CPU/NB consumes no more than 15-20W even when overclocked and that anything more than a single power phase is unnecessary. That additional phase is better spent on CPU power delivery to handle high overclocks and FX-9590 behemots. Case in point, the 970 Pro Gaming supports FX-9370/FX-9590 but the M5A99X/M599FX don't.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> I sacrificed my core clock for my ht as I run quadfire
> 
> One (this) of My chips is a known 1.3v 5ghz chip
> 
> 
> 
> does high ht really help crossfire that much? Im running a 6970 crossfire setup and a 8350. Ive kinda been toying around with the idea of ocing the ht after reading a few of your post.
Click to expand...

It depends, ime 3 to 4 gpus yes, never really mess with it for 2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If I still had it I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 990FXA I have access to ATM is a UD7 with an FX-4100 in it. I can show you what that gets, but it doesn't really matter as its not the same CPU. Unless you are talking about pushing HTT, in which case, yeah I can.
> 
> And...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz 3900ht 2700cpu/nb 2400 ram 16gb.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing there even out of the norm is the HT, which if you push enough volts into the right parts you will get if the CPU and 990FX NB are good for it. Turning dials and buying multiple things to hit a target does not make you an OC god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old FX-4100 in the 970 Gaming swings pretty close to those numbers without a lot of effort. 4.7ghz 3000 HT 2650 CPU/NB.
Click to expand...

Yes all of that is out of the ordinary one you push that high, the ud7 can do it, but alas we were talking about others... as usual another person that says "that's easy" but can't do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Everything you just said is false with the experiment of the availability of the ud7, even then there is the ebay...
> 
> There is NOT a single current gen gigabyte I would trust between the crappy vrm, crappy bios and hard coded throttling.
> 
> Also giga and MSI (and iirc another manufacture ) just dropped new am3+ boards.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's your prerogative, doesn't mean somebody else cant get good clocks out of different hardware.
> 
> Ive not seen a 100% new board since the 970 "Gaming" boards really. Gigabyte boards still use pretty much the same design with additional peripheral controllers added on. Not much has changed as far as VRMs or overclocking capability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> asus 970 pro gaming aura...
> 
> 7+1 vrm. likely the best 970 chip-set board on the market.
> 
> anything that has an M.2 slot is new on AM3+. anything to support beyond usb 3.0 is new... there isn't much more that could be added without flat out changing the chip-set and socket. or adding "extra Features" that some people won't use to..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the 970 Aura was a 6+2+2 like the M5A99FX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't mention the ram phases but no. 7+1+2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not ram phases. When taking about cpu phases they describe it normally as CPU+IMC+NB. So in the case of the Aura only 1 phase goes to the CPU NB. Does the memory controller consume so little power that the need for multiple phases is moot? I dunno what if you wanna push 2700+ CPU-NB with 1.35+ volts. Seems counter productive to me since a well rounded FX with a decent cpu+cpu-nb OC is better than a pure core OC FX unless the pure core OC 's miles ahead if the combined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/specifications/
> 
> look under special features..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you generally need 1.35~ to get 2700mhz proper stable.
> 
> counter productive how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes so 6+2 cpu phases means 6 to the CPU and then 2 go to the memory controller on the CPU. Then additionally on TOP of that you have 2 DRAM phases.
> 
> So is M5A99FX A 6+2+2+2 As in 6+2CPU and then 2 DRAM and 2 chipset
> 
> Or is it 6+2+2+1 where 6+2 CPU then additionally 2 DRAM and then 1 chipset?
> 
> In the case of the 970 Aura where it is 7+1 CPU phases means the memory controller is only getting a single phase. I find this counter productive because with 2700MHz or more OC's at 1.35V or more on the memory controller could end up being a stressful task on a single dedicated CPU-NB phase. It could limit overclock on the CPU-NB.
> 
> When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?
Click to expand...

As stated above no idea sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> When talking about HTT overclocking at Megaman. With two Fury's I suppose I could see a gain? I am at 2700 for the HTT. Now if I pushed it further what would be the best way to test stability. And what voltages do we look at changing when OC'ing HTT. The NB and NB 1.8V?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if my memory is up to scratch here.....
> 
> I believe that Mega uses DVDFab to stress test HT as it's the only program he's found that works.
> 
> Me personally I only raise HT for benchmarks otherwise it sits at 2600Mhz.
> 
> and Yes, you will see a benefit on your setup with a higher HT clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yay. I have something to overclock! Having squeezed as much as I can out of my system on the CPU RAM And CPU-NB sides it's exciting again to have something to fiddle with!
> 
> OK. So if I start overclocking where am I going to generate extra heat? Northbridge? CPU? Both?
> 
> Can I get a free edition of DVD fab for stress testing purposes?
Click to expand...

30 day trial is avail, be careful I have never corrupted so many hdds as I did doing that...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I have found the voltage regulation on the 970 Gaming board to be great. However, I only tested it with an x6 Phemon. I have tested the chip up to 4.2GHz with 1.525v and the voltage doesn't even budge. I'd actually like to get around to throwing my 9590 on that board once I build my next system. Mind you, the 970 has NO LLC whatsoever. I actively cool the VRM's of course......


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousTR*
> 
> The vrm phase count differences between the Asus boards are actually quite small, considering that anything higher then 8 phases requires doubling, unless running an ultra rare and expensive Volterra VT1185M. The Sabertooth and Crosshair V Formula-Z are 7+1 phase boards with one CPU and one CPU/NB phase doubled making them 8+2 phase boards. The 970 Pro Gaming is 7+1 phases without doublers and I assume the M5A99X/M5A99FX are native 6+2. I recall The Stilt saying the CPU/NB consumes no more than 15-20W even when overclocked and that anything more than a single power phase is unnecessary. That additional phase is better spent on CPU power delivery to handle high overclocks and FX-9590 behemots. Case in point, the 970 Pro Gaming supports FX-9370/FX-9590 but the M5A99X/M599FX don't.


might want to check again. The M5A99FX has 9370 and 9590 220w support.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I have found the voltage regulation on the 970 Gaming board to be great. However, I only tested it with an x6 Phemon. I have tested the chip up to 4.2GHz with 1.525v and the voltage doesn't even budge. I'd actually like to get around to throwing my 9590 on that board once I build my next system. Mind you, the 970 has NO LLC whatsoever. I actively cool the VRM's of course......


be warned. I did see someone blow up a 970 gaming with a 4.7GHz OC. But he wasn't actively cooling them. But as would recommend caution.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

The ASRock 970 Fatal1ty has 9590 support too..... however, it will explode if you put one it in and run IBT...


----------



## Johan45

I don't recall where it was but I'm sure it was here. The Stilt was talking about the power and heat caused by the IMC which he said was negligible. Being it's a small part of the overall die. I had the board running 2400 mem with a 2500 NB at ~ 1.25v no issues at all. The board also has the LLC control and current control. I did need to raise that after the 4.7 to get 5.0 stable. I think it's the 125w board limit that was interfering. http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> The ASRock 970 Fatal1ty has 9590 support too..... however, it will explode if you put one it in and run IBT...


the difference between that as rock and my Asus is mine can do it reliably with less phases. 3 years of sservic and all three years have been done above 4.8GHz.i recall that as rock lasting 6 months.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> the difference between that as rock and my Asus is mine can do it reliably with less phases. 3 years of sservic and all three years have been done above 4.8GHz.i recall that as rock lasting 6 months.


Yeah, that thing was such crap..... I feel terrible for anyone buying them....

I will continue to use Asus and MSI motherboards.... I used to be a big Giga fan until I started reading of all of the hard coded throttling (which the ASRock also used, and STILL exploded)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousTR*
> 
> The vrm phase count differences between the Asus boards are actually quite small, considering that anything higher then 8 phases requires doubling, unless running an ultra rare and expensive Volterra VT1185M. The Sabertooth and Crosshair V Formula-Z are 7+1 phase boards with one CPU and one CPU/NB phase doubled making them 8+2 phase boards. The 970 Pro Gaming is 7+1 phases without doublers and I assume the M5A99X/M5A99FX are native 6+2. I recall The Stilt saying the CPU/NB consumes no more than 15-20W even when overclocked and that anything more than a single power phase is unnecessary. That additional phase is better spent on CPU power delivery to handle high overclocks and FX-9590 behemots. Case in point, the 970 Pro Gaming supports FX-9370/FX-9590 but the M5A99X/M599FX don't.


no... 8+2 +1 +2

go count them yourself.. there are 10 phases under the VRM heat sink.

there is no doubling going on. there are 13 physical phases on the CHVFZ

8 phase cpu

2 phase cpu nb

1 phase mobo nb asic

2 phase ram

need i say this again.. "sssstay awhile and listen....."

more phases doesn't mean more power..... same power more phases to go through THUS COOLER PHASES = being able to handle more


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did I miss the fun? Looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flail, I can, maybe, give you the FS utilisation results tomorrow.


Awesome no rush.

your on W10 right ?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... 8+2 +1 +2
> 
> go count them yourself.. there are 10 phases under the VRM heat sink.
> 
> there is no doubling going on. there are 13 physical phases on the CHVFZ
> 
> 8 phase cpu
> 
> 2 phase cpu nb
> 
> 1 phase mobo nb asic
> 
> 2 phase ram
> 
> need i say this again.. "sssstay awhile and listen....."
> 
> more phases doesn't mean more power..... same power more phases to go through THUS COOLER PHASES = being able to handle more


which means cleaner voltage and less spikes all over the place. The more efficient the vrm design is the cooler your processor/ mobo socket/ the whole rig will run in general. Im running a 8350 on a 4+2 phase board and lemme tell you the vrms get hot as hell without my deltas on it. Socket temps are pretty toasty too unless i run fans on the backside of the board. You can get away with bad vrm design but its not optimal by far. Remember the phenom 2 days when msi vrms were popping nonstop due to them putting 4+2 phase vrms on the 790fx gd70.... I wanna see you pump 1.55 vcore through a 6+2 phase vrm or even better try that on them giga/msi boards. I use to love gigabyte hell my dads using my old p45 ud3p still to this day. They just went down hill.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... 8+2 +1 +2
> 
> go count them yourself.. there are 10 phases under the VRM heat sink.
> 
> there is no doubling going on. there are 13 physical phases on the CHVFZ
> 
> 8 phase cpu
> 
> 2 phase cpu nb
> 
> 1 phase mobo nb asic
> 
> 2 phase ram
> 
> need i say this again.. "sssstay awhile and listen....."
> 
> more phases doesn't mean more power..... same power more phases to go through THUS COOLER PHASES = being able to handle more
> 
> 
> 
> which means cleaner voltage and less spikes all over the place. The more efficient the vrm design is the cooler your processor/ mobo socket/ the whole rig will run in general. Im running a 8350 on a 4+2 phase board and lemme tell you the vrms get hot as hell without my deltas on it. Socket temps are pretty toasty too unless i run fans on the backside of the board. You can get away with bad vrm design but its not optimal by far. Remember the phenom 2 days when msi vrms were popping nonstop due to them putting 4+2 phase vrms on the 790fx gd70.... I wanna see you pump 1.55 vcore through a 6+2 phase vrm or even better try that on them giga/msi boards. I use to love gigabyte hell my dads using my old p45 ud3p still to this day. They just went down hill.
Click to expand...

Well darn.. I can't seem to do that on my 6+2 phase MSI 990 Gaming....










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.632 volts , 5 ghz , IBT AVX is all I could manage


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... 8+2 +1 +2
> 
> go count them yourself.. there are 10 phases under the VRM heat sink.
> 
> there is no doubling going on. there are 13 physical phases on the CHVFZ
> 
> 8 phase cpu
> 
> 2 phase cpu nb
> 
> 1 phase mobo nb asic
> 
> 2 phase ram
> 
> need i say this again.. "sssstay awhile and listen....."
> 
> more phases doesn't mean more power..... same power more phases to go through THUS COOLER PHASES = being able to handle more
> 
> 
> 
> which means cleaner voltage and less spikes all over the place. The more efficient the vrm design is the cooler your processor/ mobo socket/ the whole rig will run in general. Im running a 8350 on a 4+2 phase board and lemme tell you the vrms get hot as hell without my deltas on it. Socket temps are pretty toasty too unless i run fans on the backside of the board. You can get away with bad vrm design but its not optimal by far. Remember the phenom 2 days when msi vrms were popping nonstop due to them putting 4+2 phase vrms on the 790fx gd70.... I wanna see you pump 1.55 vcore through a 6+2 phase vrm or even better try that on them giga/msi boards. I use to love gigabyte hell my dads using my old p45 ud3p still to this day. They just went down hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well darn.. I can't seem to do that on my 6+2 phase MSI 990 Gaming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.632 volts , 5 ghz , IBT AVX is all I could manage
Click to expand...

why would you do that to a 8370-e o.0

whats your under-load voltage?

and no wonder that all you could manage, the heat output would be unbearable for most boards


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... 8+2 +1 +2
> 
> go count them yourself.. there are 10 phases under the VRM heat sink.
> 
> there is no doubling going on. there are 13 physical phases on the CHVFZ
> 
> 8 phase cpu
> 
> 2 phase cpu nb
> 
> 1 phase mobo nb asic
> 
> 2 phase ram
> 
> need i say this again.. "sssstay awhile and listen....."
> 
> more phases doesn't mean more power..... same power more phases to go through THUS COOLER PHASES = being able to handle more
> 
> 
> 
> which means cleaner voltage and less spikes all over the place. The more efficient the vrm design is the cooler your processor/ mobo socket/ the whole rig will run in general. Im running a 8350 on a 4+2 phase board and lemme tell you the vrms get hot as hell without my deltas on it. Socket temps are pretty toasty too unless i run fans on the backside of the board. You can get away with bad vrm design but its not optimal by far. Remember the phenom 2 days when msi vrms were popping nonstop due to them putting 4+2 phase vrms on the 790fx gd70.... I wanna see you pump 1.55 vcore through a 6+2 phase vrm or even better try that on them giga/msi boards. I use to love gigabyte hell my dads using my old p45 ud3p still to this day. They just went down hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well darn.. I can't seem to do that on my 6+2 phase MSI 990 Gaming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.632 volts , 5 ghz , IBT AVX is all I could manage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would you do that to a 8370-e o.0
> 
> whats your under-load voltage?
> 
> and no wonder that all you could manage, the heat output would be unbearable for most boards
Click to expand...

The 990 gaming has incredible voltage regulation * if the software is accurate*. 1.632 volts all the way through that 5 ghz run.
That is the very limit of what it can deliver however. It requires disabling cpu smart protection in bios ( latest one with FX 9xxx support). I've set it at 1.64 and it will drop the voltage to 1.632 , but if you set it at 1.632 it's stubborn as a mule about staying right there.
It's an interesting chip, my non - e 8370 is from the same batch and is a better undervolter. The e is fairly good at undervolting until around 4.8 ghz , above 5 ghz it takes a heck of a lot of voltage but continues to scale very well. On the other hand the 8370 has a hell of a wall right at 5 ghz and does not scale well at all with voltage.

EDIT: as long as you have good air flow over it's heatsinks and socket , the 990 gaming is a quite cool running motherboard.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 990 gaming has incredible voltage regulation * if the software is accurate*. 1.632 volts all the way through that 5 ghz run.
> That is the very limit of what it can deliver however. It requires disabling cpu smart protection in bios ( latest one with FX 9xxx support). I've set it at 1.64 and it will drop the voltage to 1.632 , but if you set it at 1.632 it's stubborn as a mule about staying right there.
> It's an interesting chip, my non - e 8370 is from the same batch and is a better undervolter. The e is fairly good at undervolting until around 4.8 ghz , above 50 it takes a heck of a lot of voltage but continues to scale very well. On the other hand the 8370 hell of a wall right at 5 ghz and does not scale well at all with voltage.


*gasp...

first reaction, I don't believe the software

your chip only has 0.05 of a vid higher than mine... it should take no where near that much voltage for 5.0

especially on 200 fsb

*shakes head* nope i don't trust the software one bit....

maybe the bios doesn't allow software to monitor beyond VID(or start up voltage)?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 990 gaming has incredible voltage regulation * if the software is accurate*. 1.632 volts all the way through that 5 ghz run.
> That is the very limit of what it can deliver however. It requires disabling cpu smart protection in bios ( latest one with FX 9xxx support). I've set it at 1.64 and it will drop the voltage to 1.632 , but if you set it at 1.632 it's stubborn as a mule about staying right there.
> It's an interesting chip, my non - e 8370 is from the same batch and is a better undervolter. The e is fairly good at undervolting until around 4.8 ghz , above 50 it takes a heck of a lot of voltage but continues to scale very well. On the other hand the 8370 hell of a wall right at 5 ghz and does not scale well at all with voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp...
> 
> first reaction, I don't believe the software
> 
> your chip only has 0.05 of a vid higher than mine... it should take no where near that much voltage for 5.0
> 
> especially on 200 fsb
> 
> *shakes head* nope i don't trust the software one bit....
> 
> maybe the bios doesn't allow software to monitor beyond VID(or start up voltage)?
Click to expand...

I think I had bios set at 4.9 ghz on 1.538 volts and finished the OC with MSI's overclocking suite on that 5 ghz run.

I'll get it mounted on the P-5 with the 480 mm loop and play with the 990 gaming some more when I get time.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 990 gaming has incredible voltage regulation * if the software is accurate*. 1.632 volts all the way through that 5 ghz run.
> That is the very limit of what it can deliver however. It requires disabling cpu smart protection in bios ( latest one with FX 9xxx support). I've set it at 1.64 and it will drop the voltage to 1.632 , but if you set it at 1.632 it's stubborn as a mule about staying right there.
> It's an interesting chip, my non - e 8370 is from the same batch and is a better undervolter. The e is fairly good at undervolting until around 4.8 ghz , above 50 it takes a heck of a lot of voltage but continues to scale very well. On the other hand the 8370 hell of a wall right at 5 ghz and does not scale well at all with voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp...
> 
> first reaction, I don't believe the software
> 
> your chip only has 0.05 of a vid higher than mine... it should take no where near that much voltage for 5.0
> 
> especially on 200 fsb
> 
> *shakes head* nope i don't trust the software one bit....
> 
> maybe the bios doesn't allow software to monitor beyond VID(or start up voltage)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I had bios set at 4.9 ghz on 1.538 volts and finished the OC with MSI's overclocking suite on that 5 ghz run.
> 
> I'll get it mounted on the P-5 with the 480 mm loop and play with the 990 gaming some more when I get time.
Click to expand...

ya pretty sure the board is pulling a shifty and hiding the vdroop on you. rough math of average msi droop (based on your gd80) vs average drop of asus on high... they land in similar spots.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 990 gaming has incredible voltage regulation * if the software is accurate*. 1.632 volts all the way through that 5 ghz run.
> That is the very limit of what it can deliver however. It requires disabling cpu smart protection in bios ( latest one with FX 9xxx support). I've set it at 1.64 and it will drop the voltage to 1.632 , but if you set it at 1.632 it's stubborn as a mule about staying right there.
> It's an interesting chip, my non - e 8370 is from the same batch and is a better undervolter. The e is fairly good at undervolting until around 4.8 ghz , above 50 it takes a heck of a lot of voltage but continues to scale very well. On the other hand the 8370 hell of a wall right at 5 ghz and does not scale well at all with voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp...
> 
> first reaction, I don't believe the software
> 
> your chip only has 0.05 of a vid higher than mine... it should take no where near that much voltage for 5.0
> 
> especially on 200 fsb
> 
> *shakes head* nope i don't trust the software one bit....
> 
> maybe the bios doesn't allow software to monitor beyond VID(or start up voltage)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I had bios set at 4.9 ghz on 1.538 volts and finished the OC with MSI's overclocking suite on that 5 ghz run.
> 
> I'll get it mounted on the P-5 with the 480 mm loop and play with the 990 gaming some more when I get time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya pretty sure the board is pulling a shifty and hiding the vdroop on you. rough math of average msi droop (based on your gd80) vs average drop of asus on high... they land in similar spots.
Click to expand...

It will show v-droop, but on the one I currently have, I don't think it would do it until I asked for more than 1.632 volts.

EDIT: Real bench at 5 ghz ( my batch 1235 8350), note the maximum and minimum voltages.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 990 gaming has incredible voltage regulation * if the software is accurate*. 1.632 volts all the way through that 5 ghz run.
> That is the very limit of what it can deliver however. It requires disabling cpu smart protection in bios ( latest one with FX 9xxx support). I've set it at 1.64 and it will drop the voltage to 1.632 , but if you set it at 1.632 it's stubborn as a mule about staying right there.
> It's an interesting chip, my non - e 8370 is from the same batch and is a better undervolter. The e is fairly good at undervolting until around 4.8 ghz , above 50 it takes a heck of a lot of voltage but continues to scale very well. On the other hand the 8370 hell of a wall right at 5 ghz and does not scale well at all with voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp...
> 
> first reaction, I don't believe the software
> 
> your chip only has 0.05 of a vid higher than mine... it should take no where near that much voltage for 5.0
> 
> especially on 200 fsb
> 
> *shakes head* nope i don't trust the software one bit....
> 
> maybe the bios doesn't allow software to monitor beyond VID(or start up voltage)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I had bios set at 4.9 ghz on 1.538 volts and finished the OC with MSI's overclocking suite on that 5 ghz run.
> 
> I'll get it mounted on the P-5 with the 480 mm loop and play with the 990 gaming some more when I get time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya pretty sure the board is pulling a shifty and hiding the vdroop on you. rough math of average msi droop (based on your gd80) vs average drop of asus on high... they land in similar spots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will show v-droop, but on the one I currently have, I don't think it would do it until I asked for more than 1.632 volts.
Click to expand...

Bizarre board, does it come up as a 8370 or an 8370-e in 3dmark?


----------



## cssorkinman

@FlailScHLAMP I've had a 965, 2 960T's, 1045T , 1155T , 8350, 8370, 8370e and a 9370 mounted on the MSI 990 Gaming so far. The only disappointing development so far is that it locks the voltage to the cpu in bios when I have the 9370 on it. You can get around that by using MSI's overclocking suite ( best of any AM3+ I've used).

I plan to take the infrared thermometer to it when it's running IBT AVX some time and check temps on the VRM's etc. I can comfortably rest my hand on any of the heatsinks while running at those values.


----------



## KarathKasun

That pretty much lines up with what I have seen from the 970 Gaming, which is supposed to have the same VRM. I was able to get ~1.75v out of it on an FX-4100. That chip is so terrible concerning heat and power usage. Ive seen FX-8320's with lower power draw for a given clock. It would probably be a good candidate for LN2/cascade.


----------



## InfamousTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... 8+2 +1 +2
> 
> go count them yourself.. there are 10 phases under the VRM heat sink.
> 
> there is no doubling going on. there are 13 physical phases on the CHVFZ


You can not determine the amount of native pwm phases by counting the amount of chokes or mosfets. A native 8 phase vrm and a doubled 4 phase vrm both have 8 pairs of mosfets and 8 chokes, assuming the typical configuration of 1 high side and 1 low side fet.

The Crosshair V Formula-Z and Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 both use CHL8328 which is fully digital 7+1 phase pwm controller. The only way for it to drive 8+2 phases is either using doublers or by adding a second pwm controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> more phases doesn't mean more power..... same power more phases to go through THUS COOLER PHASES = being able to handle more


This is a bit of an oxymoron. Mosfet output decreases as temperature increases and if adding phases and therefore reducing duty cycle reduces temperatures it will also increase the output capability of a single phase. Higher phase count also improves interleaving and reduces ripple.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://ru.gecid.com/data/mboard/201210072354-3791/img/IMG_23.jpg










uh huh...

http://www.overclockers.ua/motherboard/asrock-990fx-extreme9/132-asrock-990fx-extreme9.jpg

not an asus...

pst... a chip asking for 200w, more phases doesn't give more power it gives the same power just in a lower thermal range...

going to 12+3 won't make it any better if the 8+2 was already handling the job without issue.


----------



## InfamousTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://ru.gecid.com/data/mboard/201210072354-3791/img/IMG_23.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh...


Asus rebrand does not change the fact that it is a CHL8328 no more than painting the caps on ROG boards black and calling them "10K Black metallic caps" changes the fact that they are made to custom specifications by FPCAP. Just like Corsair or G.Skill don't make RAM ICs themselves, but purchase them from Samsung, Micron or Hynix and install them on PCBs with fancy heatspreaders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> It is CHL8328 VRM controller with ASUS text on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ua/motherboard/asrock-990fx-extreme9/132-asrock-990fx-extreme9.jpg
> 
> not an asus...


And this is supposed to prove what? That the Asrock Extreme9 uses the same PWM without rebranding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> pst... a chip asking for 200w, more phases doesn't give more power it gives the same power just in a lower thermal range...
> 
> going to 12+3 won't make it any better if the 8+2 was already handling the job without issue.


As I explained in the previous post, a higher native phase count reduces the duty cycle of a single phase resulting in lower temperatures, allows better interleaving of phases and therefore increases ripple frequency and reduces ripple amplitude. And since there are no native 12 phase PWMs, your proposed 12 phase vrm would require a doubled 6 phase making it inferior to the 8 phase vrm anyway.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

o.0.. actual proof please... no more stilt pucker sniffing...


----------



## InfamousTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> o.0.. actual proof please... no more stilt pucker sniffing...


When this is the best argument you can come up with, I feel there is no point arguing further. I'll let people decide for themselves who and what to believe.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousTR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> o.0.. actual proof please... no more stilt pucker sniffing...
> 
> 
> 
> When this is the best argument you can come up with, I feel there is no point arguing further. I'll let people decide for themselves who and what to believe.
Click to expand...

see the problem with that is stilt didn't give proof.

he doesn't give proof.. he has a WR for frequency.. and people believe him without question due to that.

the only speck of support to your claim is one post.

do better or stop trolling

what else did he say? no benefit on going beyond 1.24 on the cpu/nb? yet every mobo autos too 1.4..

and yet in this thread he was contradicted and nothing to say for himself.

proof is in the numbers and the numbers we've seen prove him wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Awesome no rush.
> 
> your on W10 right ?


Can do 7 or 10.

Unfortunately, my whole day was spent unto a seminar.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Awesome no rush.
> 
> your on W10 right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Can do 7 or 10.
> 
> Unfortunately, my whole day was spent unto a seminar.
Click to expand...

preferably 7, and that is your 400+fsb profile ? only other thing i would be interested in is nb and ht speed and mem if its funky and out of the norm

and preferably having your mouse hover over the lowest part(%) of gpu utilization. I'll upload a pic when the FX rig finishes with another stress test.

if all that isn't too much to ask for OFC.

like this


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> preferably 7, and that is your 400+fsb profile ? only other thing i would be interested in is nb and ht speed and mem if its funky and out of the norm
> 
> and preferably having your mouse hover over the lowest part(%) of gpu utilization. I'll upload a pic when the FX rig finishes with another stress test.
> 
> if all that isn't too much to ask for OFC.


400 FSB is nowhere achievable daily.









Barely....SSSTABBLE.

That can be done. I'll try 5.5 but my profiles on the mobo says just up to 5.3.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> preferably 7, and that is your 400+fsb profile ? only other thing i would be interested in is nb and ht speed and mem if its funky and out of the norm
> 
> and preferably having your mouse hover over the lowest part(%) of gpu utilization. I'll upload a pic when the FX rig finishes with another stress test.
> 
> if all that isn't too much to ask for OFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 400 FSB is nowhere achievable daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely....SSSTABBLE.
> 
> That can be done. I'll try 5.5 but my profiles on the mobo says just up to 5.3.
Click to expand...

figured lmao.. my chip sqwaks at 326+

just need those specifics trying to work things out lmao

let me ask you this... do you feel you get better scores in w7 than you do in 8.1 or 10?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> preferably 7, and that is your 400+fsb profile ? only other thing i would be interested in is nb and ht speed and mem if its funky and out of the norm
> 
> and preferably having your mouse hover over the lowest part(%) of gpu utilization. I'll upload a pic when the FX rig finishes with another stress test.
> 
> if all that isn't too much to ask for OFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 400 FSB is nowhere achievable daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely....SSSTABBLE.
> 
> That can be done. I'll try 5.5 but my profiles on the mobo says just up to 5.3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> figured lmao.. my chip sqwaks at 326+
> 
> just need those specifics trying to work things out lmao
> 
> let me ask you this... do you feel you get better scores in w7 than you do in 8.1 or 10?
Click to expand...

IIRC, 8.1 offers the best Physics Scores. Someone also said, 8 is the best for Graphics Score in FS.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> no... 8+2 +1 +2
> 
> go count them yourself.. there are 10 phases under the VRM heat sink.
> 
> there is no doubling going on. there are 13 physical phases on the CHVFZ
> 
> 8 phase cpu
> 
> 2 phase cpu nb
> 
> 1 phase mobo nb asic
> 
> 2 phase ram
> 
> need i say this again.. "sssstay awhile and listen....."
> 
> more phases doesn't mean more power..... same power more phases to go through THUS COOLER PHASES = being able to handle more
> 
> 
> 
> which means cleaner voltage and less spikes all over the place. The more efficient the vrm design is the cooler your processor/ mobo socket/ the whole rig will run in general. Im running a 8350 on a 4+2 phase board and lemme tell you the vrms get hot as hell without my deltas on it. Socket temps are pretty toasty too unless i run fans on the backside of the board. You can get away with bad vrm design but its not optimal by far. Remember the phenom 2 days when msi vrms were popping nonstop due to them putting 4+2 phase vrms on the 790fx gd70.... I wanna see you pump 1.55 vcore through a 6+2 phase vrm or even better try that on them giga/msi boards. I use to love gigabyte hell my dads using my old p45 ud3p still to this day. They just went down hill.
Click to expand...

Just gonna pop in herea and say my ASUS M5A99FX has been up to 1.572VG for 4.9GHz on my 8350 and up to 1.63V for benching and its 6+2. As has been said number of phases isnt critical, its the quality of them. My 6+2 overclocks better than AsRocks 12+2 Extreme 9.


----------



## MrPerforations

hey wait a minute that means they go really good then,oh yer..
.help me then please ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Ugh, starting to look like my next upgrade will be the last for the extended foreseeable future.

praying of AIB support for W7 and w8.1 for Zen, as it doesn't look like MS will provide that..

Drooling over CERN's ordered Zepplin chip... i want half of it as the top end offering for AM4 16 cores, 32 threads on quad channel..

all i can say is that by 2023 I really really hope MS has gotten their stuff in order for W10 (if it is even still called that at that point) to allow the same control most 7/8.1 power users are accustom too

I'm defiantly gunna be one of those people that will hold on to W7 and maybe 8.1 as long as bloody possible.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Ugh, starting to look like my next upgrade will be the last for the extended foreseeable future.
> 
> praying of AIB support for W7 and w8.1 for Zen, as it doesn't look like MS will provide that..
> 
> Drooling over CERN's ordered Zepplin chip... i want half of it as the top end offering for AM4 16 cores, 32 threads on quad channel..
> 
> all i can say is that by 2023 I really really hope MS has gotten their stuff in order for W10 (if it is even still called that at that point) to allow the same control most 7/8.1 power users are accustom too
> 
> I'm defiantly gunna be one of those people that will hold on to W7 and maybe 8.1 as long as bloody possible.


Lol, in the least you can be honest with yourself







. Haha halo smiley is colon:hypocrite What do I know about encoding though, something tells me I am right where I need to be. Foreseeable...? "You'll be back, they all come back" but while you are away, have a nice trip. (I) Always enjoy your posts, knowledge, and we all have to make a break for it sometime.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Its not really about encoding at all. And I don't think my FX's will be going anywhere. value greatly exceeds their used market worth.

And i'm so far thoroughly at the tip of the ice burg. Much has changed since i got a FX-8 when they said a quad core would suffice.

I won't be going away any-time soon.. BW-e and Zen all need to be out and vetted. so Q1/2017 earliest i'd likely actually make a purchase.

Bw-e is mostly a given, i don't see intel breaking pattern here. Zen is entirely unknown. we don't know anything other than the "layout" of the cores and the socket. (and by the socket we know its a socket that is capable of hedt power range)

PCIe lanes, where it stacks up in terms of current intels. (if their projections even fall short they will still be in the mass thick of things in terms of IPC), what memory speed compatibility we are looking at. what other functionality sets it has.

Also we don't know _if_ AMD will offer a HEDT quad channel or merely keep it entirely for the server range.

the server version MP config hasn't been disclosed (as i'm sure they are not managing it all on a single package in all scenerios, IMHO CERN is special..)

if AMD offers something that could go head to head with a 6950X in priceerf that exceeds intels core and lane count.. i wont be able to scream take my money fast enough..


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Just something juicy i stumbled upon....

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2466661

Looks like AMD CPU + AMD GPU friggin loves dx12....

Every bench I've seen show Intel CPU perform the same or less, and nvidia do the same or even worse in dx12

Interesting times are upon us


----------



## KarathKasun

MSI 970 Gaming was definitely up to the task of pushing an FX-8300 to ~4.8ghz on air, the janky Chinese PSU in the build its in was not though. The 12v rail plummeted to ~10v or so causing the HDD to spin down while stress testing. MB/VRM temps were fine though.

Ill have to wait until its user upgrades to something that is not a totally worthless PSU before pushing further, have it sitting at 4200/2600/3000 in the meantime.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hope you stressed that chip properly.. leaving others data at risk would be a pretty low thing to do. (prime, ibt, aida, none of these stress the HT)


----------



## KarathKasun

Prime/IBT was fine, forced some stress testing on the GPU to use double the available VRAM to saturate the HT/PCIe bus. No issues for something like 8 hours of intensive testing.

3000 HT is not altogether difficult with newer boards from my experience. Its nothing like trying to push 2600+ HT on the old 790FX/GX boards.


----------



## Mega Man

3000 is kake, go further .


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

So you basically using number crunching, which in its self might work for stability of the gpu, how i don't see how it is possible for one card to be stressful enough to actually tax the HT being utilzated this way

which is why i mentioned aida (as it does have a gpu testing setting, its pure numbers like prime) doesn't work.

two parallel non intersecting, work loads does not constitute a work load on the connection between those two work loads.

force a gpu to run purely in parallel for number crunching with a cpu and it will not put enough stress on the gpu to actually stress the HT as the GPU can compute at a much faster rate. all you are transmitting too the gpu is the equation all its transmitting back is the result and hopefully the hash. this isn't much data. hardly something that will challenge that interconnect.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 3000 is kake, go further .


Yeah.









3000 CPU - NB maybe. ?


----------



## Mega Man

hahaha like i said ... it would melt.....

3900 ht ! FTW !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 3000 is kake, go further .
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 CPU - NB maybe. ?
Click to expand...

that is actually harder than it looks







atleast with a CHVfZ of all things if other are to be believed

@mega think this is enough stress for a single card and high HT?


Spoiler: 2560x720 pic





I'm thinking its still a little shy of stressful enough...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha like i said ... it would melt.....
> 
> 3900 ht ! FTW !










I have no intentions to melt my HT especially since it's on air. But then, the room is 12C at the moment.









Would be good to test it with 2 Hawaiis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that is actually harder than it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast with a CHVfZ of all things if other are to be believed


All my chips were duds. Best I have that maintains stability does 2750. 3000 is OS no go.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hahaha like i said ... it would melt.....
> 
> 3900 ht ! FTW !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no intentions to melt my HT especially since it's on air. But then, the room is 12C at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be good to test it with 2 Hawaiis.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> that is actually harder than it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast with a CHVfZ of all things if other are to be believed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All my chips were duds. Best I have that maintains stability does 2750. 3000 is OS no go.
Click to expand...

can't remember what my 8350 did, this one is working on close to the 2780 mark. 2800 is still a little outta reach.. (to be stable anyway) i've gotten it to boot past that but ya..

NOT STABLE +1.7 followed by +9.6... FAIL


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, Ive not had an FX that wouldn't hit 3000 HT via some combination of FSB/HT multiplier tweaking. Same goes for 2700 CPU-NB. Not going to push anything to stupid levels until the cheapo PSU gets swapped out though. The china special made a lovely smell at 1.475v/4800.

Not all can get there with just changing multipliers, some can though.

Oh, the GPU testing was texture load based. So it was trying to stream 4gb of textures over the NB from the CPU memory pool for each frame. Comparing to a reference image is a pretty easy way to spot corruption. This ends up sending data back to the CPU to do comparison calculations, loading the upstream HT link with data as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, Ive not had an FX that wouldn't hit 3000 HT via some combination of FSB/HT multiplier tweaking. Same goes for 2700 CPU-NB. Not going to push anything to stupid levels until the cheapo PSU gets swapped out though. The china special made a lovely smell at 1.475v/4800.
> 
> *Not all can get there with just changing multipliers, some can though.*
> 
> Oh, the GPU testing was texture load based. So it was trying to stream 4gb of textures over the NB from the CPU memory pool for each frame. Comparing to a reference image is a pretty easy way to spot corruption. This ends up sending data back to the CPU to do comparison calculations, loading the upstream HT link with data as well.


Multis I believe have limits on the HT that is 13. CPU-NB on the other side has higher available multis. But will always be limited by the chip. (2600 rather norm)


----------



## KarathKasun

HT multi maxing out at 13 sounds about right since HT 3.0 has a max paper spec of 2600.

CPU-NB though is pretty much whatever you want it. Some CPUs cant hit much above 2500 without leaving it around stock and jacking up the reference clock. Some chips have "dead" multipliers as well (I know this happens on the CPU-NB, not sure if its common elsewhere), they just don't work at all.


----------



## Mega Man

I just don't trust much with ht.

So many windows installs so much wasted life.

Way I found dvd fab was I had not had to install Windows for a long time.

Started to move my DVD collection to my pc... and it would fail. Had to adj ht voltage eventually it stoped failing

Since i have not had issues with hdd


----------



## KarathKasun

Does it use GPU encoding? If so, its probably decoding on CPU and sending full uncompressed frames to the GPU (or possibly the other way around), putting a massive load on the HT/PCIe buses. Not sure of another explanation other than high I/O to the drives.


----------



## Mega Man

No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.

I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.

As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.
> 
> I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.
> 
> As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...


ya sata bus end of the NB is much easier to test than the PCIe of the NB

did you catch the picture edit on one of my last posts mega? realbench set to use 2x ram capacity so that the sata bus(pagefile + referance files) and the pcie bus got a bit of a work out.

i'm still not quite convinced its enough with one GPU,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> HT multi maxing out at 13 sounds about right since HT 3.0 has a max paper spec of 2600.
> 
> CPU-NB though is pretty much whatever you want it. Some CPUs cant hit much above 2500 without leaving it around stock and jacking up the reference clock. Some *chips* BOARDS have "dead" multipliers as well (I know this happens on the CPU-NB, not sure if its common elsewhere), they just don't work at all.


2400 or 12 Multi for CPU-NB is pretty much a no-no from known Gigas.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2400 or 12 Multi for CPU-NB is pretty much a no-no from known Gigas.


Which makes no sense as that is a default multiplier on some chips.

I have a chip that cant run x13 and another that cant do x11, regardless of the board they are used in. They can operate at 2600 and 2200 respectively (and beyond), but I have to use other multiplier/FSB combinations to get there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i'm still not quite convinced its enough with one GPU,


A PCIe 2.0 GPU can fill 80% of two 2600mhz 16bit HT links. 8GB/s up/down vs 10.4GB/s up/down.
In reality, there is not much use going above ~2600-3000 HT on a 970 board as it only has 22+4 PCIe lanes vs the 990FX with 38+4 PCIe lanes.
The 970 needs an HT clock of ~3400 to saturate all of its PCIe I/O.
The 990FX needs a HT clock of ~5200 to saturate all of its PCIe I/O.

I can only assume this is why quad GPU setups are somewhat of an issue in the 990FX platform, lack of PCIe to CPU bandwidth. The 970 platform is much more balanced for the BD/PD CPUs, but lacks the benefit of the extra PCIe lanes which can be used for direct card to card I/O.

I wish AMD would had made a new socket for the FX series chips with 24 or 32 bit HT links, Their platform would have been much more bandwidth balanced in the long run.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Does anyone have any scaling results for HT?

Say maybe a dual GPU based system running 2600HT and then how things look at 2800 and 3000?

Thought about tinkering around with HT since I plan to go crossfire pretty soon.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.
> 
> I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.
> 
> As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...


You can't.

It supports CUDA and QuickSync encode, but not OpenCL. It does support GPU _decode_ though, and will do so by default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.
> 
> I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.
> 
> As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...
> 
> 
> 
> ya sata bus end of the NB is much easier to test than the PCIe of the NB
> 
> did you catch the picture edit on one of my last posts mega? realbench set to use 2x ram capacity so that the sata bus(pagefile + referance files) and the pcie bus got a bit of a work out.
> 
> i'm still not quite convinced its enough with one GPU,
Click to expand...

Sata isn't on the NB, it's on the SB, and the SB is connected to the NB via 4x PCI-e lanes.









Either way unless he modifies the PCI-e link speed he isn't testing that at all, only the CPU<->NB link.


----------



## Mega Man

Like I said I don't know why I only know it worked for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> HT multi maxing out at 13 sounds about right since HT 3.0 has a max paper spec of 2600.
> 
> CPU-NB though is pretty much whatever you want it. Some CPUs cant hit much above 2500 without leaving it around stock and jacking up the reference clock. Some *chips* BOARDS have "dead" multipliers as well (I know this happens on the CPU-NB, not sure if its common elsewhere), they just don't work at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 2400 or 12 Multi for CPU-NB is pretty much a no-no from known Gigas.
Click to expand...

Rev 3 and 4s only unless the new boards suffer too...

@flail. I'll check it out when I am not driving


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I've had all sorts of crazy things happen with NB and HT overclocking.

Completely 20 pass IBT stable 2700NB.... but the wifi adapter fails to work from startup (have to unplug and reinsert)... or the mouse sticks here and there... Or google chrome would be unresponsive unless I sign out and sign back in.

Have had bad HT speeds cause slow read/write on my storage drive and files to not copy or corrupt... Crazy things CAN happen when tinkering with NB and HT, despite them appearing to be stable under stress tests.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.
> 
> I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.
> 
> As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't.
> 
> It supports CUDA and QuickSync encode, but not OpenCL. It does support GPU _decode_ though, and will do so by default.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.
> 
> I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.
> 
> As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya sata bus end of the NB is much easier to test than the PCIe of the NB
> 
> did you catch the picture edit on one of my last posts mega? realbench set to use 2x ram capacity so that the sata bus(pagefile + referance files) and the pcie bus got a bit of a work out.
> 
> i'm still not quite convinced its enough with one GPU,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sata isn't on the NB, it's on the SB, and the *SB is connected to the NB via 4x PCI-e lanes*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way unless he modifies the PCI-e link speed he isn't testing that at all, only the CPU<->NB link.
Click to expand...

Still uses the Ht bus to get to the NB which is then transferred to the SB as you said Via 4x pcie

this does not discount the fact that the data is still travelling through the HT bus. and he hasn't modified his pcie bus (for good reason) so there is nothing to test there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've had all sorts of crazy things happen with NB and HT overclocking.
> 
> *Completely 20 pass IBT stable 2700NB.... but the wifi adapter fails to work from startup (have to unplug and reinsert)... or the mouse sticks here and there... Or google chrome would be unresponsive unless I sign out and sign back in.*
> 
> Have had bad HT speeds cause slow read/write on my storage drive and files to not copy or corrupt... Crazy things CAN happen when tinkering with NB and HT, despite them appearing to be stable under stress tests.


then obviously 20 runs at whatever settings you used wasn't enough to catch your instability, on very high this is less than 45mins of stress

once you raise the bus clock (as 2700 isn't possible on 200fsb) IMHO you really need to throw alot at it to ensure that you are actually are stable.

as for information about Ht scaling, to my knowledge not much information is available, and what is available is mostly essentially conjecture from this thread. outside that technical information about the specs of the HT bus are a plenty, AMD has been using this bus for awhile.

even less is available about how go about stabilizing higher clock HTs, again most of that info came from this thread aggregate within searches. You don't see many people confidante with clocking this bus higher. most the majority of FX users do is sit around the 2400-2600 range which is very easily done (as far as i've experianced) on stock HT voltage or in worst case a bump or two in voltage.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> then obviously 20 runs at whatever settings you used wasn't enough to catch your instability, on very high this is less than 45mins of stress


Even so I've had funny things happen when overclocking the HT and NB but I agree none the less, it's hard to catch those instabilities.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I've had all sorts of crazy things happen with NB and HT overclocking.
> 
> Completely 20 pass IBT stable 2700NB.... but the wifi adapter fails to work from startup (have to unplug and reinsert)... or the mouse sticks here and there... Or google chrome would be unresponsive unless I sign out and sign back in.
> 
> Have had bad HT speeds cause slow read/write on my storage drive and files to not copy or corrupt... Crazy things CAN happen when tinkering with NB and HT, despite them appearing to be stable under stress tests.


I had similar problems with my sound card and mouse until I got a new SSD hard drive. Suddenly all problems gone. I can't explain it and am just reporting it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.
> 
> I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.
> 
> As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't.
> 
> It supports CUDA and QuickSync encode, but not OpenCL. It does support GPU _decode_ though, and will do so by default.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No I don't, but it can, and I may of at the time.
> 
> I think i just ripped a DVD iso to my SDD and let her go to town maxing out the cpu and SDD reading and writing.
> 
> As the quote I quote constantly states it isn't about the stress but looking for errors. I think esp with 3d (4k was not out at the time.) It just does enough in repetition that it finds the error...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya sata bus end of the NB is much easier to test than the PCIe of the NB
> 
> did you catch the picture edit on one of my last posts mega? realbench set to use 2x ram capacity so that the sata bus(pagefile + referance files) and the pcie bus got a bit of a work out.
> 
> i'm still not quite convinced its enough with one GPU,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sata isn't on the NB, it's on the SB, and the *SB is connected to the NB via 4x PCI-e lanes*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Either way unless he modifies the PCI-e link speed he isn't testing that at all, only the CPU<->NB link.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still uses the Ht bus to get to the NB which is then transferred to the SB as you said Via 4x pcie
> 
> this does not discount the fact that the data is still travelling through the HT bus. and he hasn't modified his pcie bus (for good reason) so there is nothing to test there.
Click to expand...

Didn't read. Try again. I highlighted for you.

Your statement was incorrect about "SATA end" being easier to test as it's the _same thing_ as the PCI-e lanes, and still irrelevant as he isn't testing that aspect of the motherboard anyway.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

which is what we are testing... or did you miss that?

it wasn't about testing anything on the SB, or the PCIe connection to the SB, or the sata controller.

going based off an idea that if the PCIe bus hasn't been modified, the SB should operate correctly as there has been nothing done to it.

if the data it is receiving is corrupted or causes corruption.. there is something wrong with the source of the data or something happened somewhere between giving the data to the cpu to process (which decode help from the gpu according to you, and since i've not used the program in question i have no ground to question this). if the data source is initially coming from the same bus it finish on(ie. dvd or blu ray player). you know that it is leaving the Sb into the NB in a none corrupted state.

leaving only a handful of things left to be the cause, CPU stability, GPU stability, and interconnect stability(if it isn't obvious, yes human error is possible, and product defect is also possible). without modification to the PCIe bus (which i'm know you know mega has been one of the people most adamant about warning people of the risk, and suggesting not to do it, atleast since you've moved on from being active in this thread on a daily bases)
it is fairly safe to assume that the PCIe interconnect or the SB itself would not be the issue, outside of defect or user error (way over volting or undervolting for whatever reason it was taken of auto for the SB that is)

you can exclude the GPU by test in those @ stock or know stable low clocks to ensure stability and rule those out. that leaves you with Cpu, interconnect and user error. as product defect is ruled out by having a know stable setting (of default setting that been modified to make sure proper voltage is met according to vid)

which is why we are discussing manners of testing the CPU AND the HT BUS at the same time, which as you've state as "cpu <-> NB link"


Spoiler: Warning: if you are going to correct me you might a well use the proper term yourself don't you think?!



http://images.anandtech.com/doci/5714/Chipset%20Diagram.jpg
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5714/990fx-motherboard-roundup-with-thuban-and-bulldozer-a-second-wind-for-asus-gigabyte-msi-and-biostar



if you've got a better idea of testing high HT clock other then "Don't bother with it", i'm all ears...

Better yet, if you know something that contradicted Anadtech's article, or explains beyond the nb using ht 3.0 to transfer data to and from the CPU and is legitimate please share it. I'm honestly interested in correcting my actual misunderstandings of this platform


----------



## KarathKasun

SATA is a drop in the bucket as far as HT bandwidth is concerned, though you can CRC check the input and output very easily.

Forcing the GPU to stream in/out of the CPU memory pool is a much better method of stressing the bus, as you can nearly saturate it with a single card. Even with a mild overclock. Checking the streamed textures in near real time is also possible if you XOR the output with the input, which also causes decent stress on the upstream HT link, CPU cores, and IMC. The tools to test this are a bit more involved but publicly available in many GPU stress testing suites.

The only issue with testing the HT bus is that you will never be able to fully stress the connection at speeds above ~3200 if you are using a 970 platform. At that point you have greater HT BW than realistically usable PCIe BW.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> SATA is a drop in the bucket as far as HT bandwidth is concerned, though you can CRC check the input and output very easily.
> 
> Forcing the GPU to stream in/out of the CPU memory pool is a much better method of stressing the bus, as you can nearly saturate it with a single card. Even with a mild overclock. Checking the streamed textures in near real time is also possible if you XOR the output with the input, which also causes decent stress on the upstream HT link, CPU cores, and IMC. The tools to test this are a bit more involved but publicly available in many GPU stress testing suites.
> 
> The only issue with testing the HT bus is that you will never be able to fully stress the connection at speeds above ~3200 if you are using a 970 platform. At that point you have greater HT BW than realistically usable PCIe BW.


TBH, i am not familiar enough with the method that you use to stress the HT, to make more than a comment of "huh, that's interesting lets see if it leads me anywhere when I decide to look into it"

I couldn't even tell you if it differs all that much from what i'm doing.

going off, personal frustration of os corruption, and the fruitless nature of my initial attempts to stabilize higher ht clocks, I took the idea and processes that i understood megaman to be using to test his HT, and tried my best to understand how it functions on a system wide not specific to the cpu chip only basis and arrived @ RealBench

my initial, test of the stress test aspect of the benchmark left me wanting something a little more taxing to the whole system (i did a few runs told it to use up too 4gb of ram and then there after decided that it too much to long to find the same errors IBT or prime would find in less time, so i discounted it), used the benchmark feature in near-infinte loop and just by scores if there was a wide variance i would go back and try to figure otu if need more voltage or less voltage and where. I want to stream line that into something a touch more efficient

recently, as in this past week, I thought "well 'Huh" what if i force the app to use more ram than i actually have forcing two instances of checking on the sata connection
I'd have the Reference file and the instructions files initially just on the Drive as normal data, likely partial working data within a % of the page file used which in theory would be a different addressing and slight added complexity trying to error finding once it was rechecked against the original reference file hash in the original address.

This benchmark only runs Luxmark and handbrake in parallel (i "think" its parallel, as i "think" there is a touch of work done beyond sending the signal to the Gpu for luxmark, but i could be wrong)

So I've got the cpu that under normal circumstances under a load of stress that it would normally find a error in (albeit eventually but i don't have a reason to think it won't catch most things, it was just the time spent i had issue with, for basic nothing fancy clocks for stability) in addition to running a load on the gpu that would show an error if it received corrupted data due to the CPU already being under a much heavier load with something entirely separate.

all this at the same time so you've got data coming from sata(edit: through the SB) to the NB to the CPU which then in theory gets split out to distribute their threaded tasks so that your Ht bus connection the pcie bus, sata bus, the connection from the CPU to the Ram (sorry, don't know what this call and won't pretend to if it actually has a real name) are all receive and sending traffic increasing the likely hood of an error being found at one for these check points.

And i'm not talking about 970 chipset however it may be applicable, I am running 990fx as are most that are looking into this, Mega was just goading you. especially when it comes to a single card and these ht clock

Edits For: word, added insight and to not provoke the borg..


----------



## KarathKasun

I/O and CPU load are not quite the same thing.

The DVD ripping situation loads the CPU down pretty hard while also streaming data to/from the GPU and the SATA controller. I would say the CPU load is not IBT level by far, but the I/O side of things is about as rough as it can get in real world usage. Maybe if it was also doing heavy I/O to another SSD on a discreet SATA controller from a 10GE connection the load would be higher.

The method I am using is something like Kombustor/OCCT in GPU memory burn mode with GPU memory size set to 8gb on a 4gb card and error detection turned on. It counts the pixels that do not match the reference image by using the CPU to compare the frames as they are rendered. It is by no means 100% accurate, but if you leave it running long enough the ability to catch corrupted texture data approaches 100% (think 99.9%).


----------



## Mega Man

Load does not cause the error. It finds the error quicker. The error can happenat 1% useage. Should I go post the stability quote that is far more eloquent then I?

I don't know why DVDFab works so well for ht but imo and ime it does


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

didn't say it was, since the way i understand it, each end of the ht take power form difference sources
(assuming the i/o connection ON the silicon is using part of the Vcore to power that end of the bus)
and the voltage we can directly control (this might be cause for my confusion if any)
the voltage tweaking normally refereed to as HT is the voltage sent to the i/o of the HT on the NB side of the HT

so the way i understand it, it will find the error if there is one faster if the cpu is multi tasking on something else as well as tasking something beyond consumer number crunching to the gpu (doing more things more prone to instabilities if there are any)

more focused on maintaining the frequency of the updated clocks and cross-checked against reference hashes than fully saturating the bus.

which is why I don't have much to say about let alone against your method, my questions came from not realize you meant you were not running prime on your GPU (which there are sorta ways of doing it, not sure if it prime exactly but it is on the mersenne web-forum)

and like i've said, maybe not so eloquently on occasion, give me proof something i can wrap my mind around and trust to be accurate with the information it is giving me if the reason is to contradict something i've said(or dispute and accusation, like seen recently by you)

I had no further issue once i realized that the method you were using (once you actually said it) in my mind could be utilized to do the same thing i utilize Realbench for.

you might not have push as much stress on the system as i did, but again i am not familiar with this, it sounds legit in theory, and given that i don't know (didn't ask) for the variables you've use (yet), i've got no grounds to dispute your method without further investigation


----------



## KarathKasun

Im sure DVDfab is probably nearly as good if not better than what I am doing, i just dont have the need or want for the program. XD

HT voltage sets the voltage of the signalling on both sides AFAIK. I think a reference voltage is used to generate the HT signalling, you raise this reference voltage and the signal voltage goes up for all bus connections. Somewhat like the PCIe reference voltage if I recall correctly.


----------



## cssorkinman

Maybe it's because I don't understand the language, but what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe it's because I don't understand the language, but what's wrong with this picture?


It's in Russian, they are using HBAO+, they are using the default wallpaper, the desktop is a mess and they are calling themselves Techno Kitchen?

Oh, and the R9 380 transformed into a GTX 960


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe it's because I don't understand the language, but what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Russian, they are using HBAO+, they are using the default wallpaper, the desktop is a mess and they are calling themselves Techno Kitchen?
> 
> Oh, and the R9 380 transformed into a GTX 960
Click to expand...

We have a winner!









Johnny, tell Bilko what he has won!

lol

I'm pretty sure it's an honest mistake.
The interwebs need an editor.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe it's because I don't understand the language, but what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Russian, they are using HBAO+, they are using the default wallpaper, the desktop is a mess and they are calling themselves Techno Kitchen?
> 
> Oh, and the R9 380 transformed into a GTX 960
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny, tell Bilko what he has won!
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's an honest mistake.
> The interwebs need an editor.
Click to expand...

More than likely they have someone else actually publishing the videos and they messed up the title or they are using that portion to show the settings they benchmark with.

If those are the settings then I don't agree with using HBAO+ in the interest of fairness but to each their own


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Maybe it's because I don't understand the language, but what's wrong with this picture?


380X


----------



## Alastair

@KarathKasun Please could you elaborate more on your HTT testing methods. I seem to be aware of what MegaMan has been doing and I shall give his method a try out if I can get DVDFab on a trial period or something. But I would also like to know your methods exactly as I would like to try and experiment with my HTT clocks and see what sort of gains my FURY's can get from the increased bandwidth.


----------



## miklkit

1) I've been trying to keep up with the conversation about FSB and HTT and have actually picked up a small amount of performance.

2) I've noticed that in Passmark my 290X is only doing about half as well as it was 9 months ago in its 3D test. Gaming seems ok so I would like to know how to find out what is really happening. Its 2D performance is much better than 9 months ago so I don't know what could be the problem. Something dyeing or bad drivers? It has the latest beta drivers.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1) I've been trying to keep up with the conversation about FSB and HTT and have actually picked up a small amount of performance.
> 
> 2) I've noticed that in Passmark my 290X is only doing about half as well as it was 9 months ago in its 3D test. Gaming seems ok so I would like to know how to find out what is really happening. Its 2D performance is much better than 9 months ago so I don't know what could be the problem. Something dyeing or bad drivers? It has the latest beta drivers.


Disable ulps when running the test


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1) I've been trying to keep up with the conversation about FSB and HTT and have actually picked up a small amount of performance.
> 
> 2) I've noticed that in Passmark my 290X is only doing about half as well as it was 9 months ago in its 3D test. Gaming seems ok so I would like to know how to find out what is really happening. Its 2D performance is much better than 9 months ago so I don't know what could be the problem. Something dyeing or bad drivers? It has the latest beta drivers.


9 months ago? different drivers maybe?

flash it with a 390x bios and clock your ram higher? (390x bios loosens the vram timings so that it could exceed the vram freq potential of stock 290x)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1) I've been trying to keep up with the conversation about FSB and HTT and have actually picked up a small amount of performance.
> 
> 2) I've noticed that in Passmark my 290X is only doing about half as well as it was 9 months ago in its 3D test. Gaming seems ok so I would like to know how to find out what is really happening. Its 2D performance is much better than 9 months ago so I don't know what could be the problem. Something dyeing or bad drivers? It has the latest beta drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Disable ulps when running the test
Click to expand...

oh and Vsync... kill vsync, g-sync/freesync while benching.. or testing


----------



## Mega Man

beer seems to help benching scores too, the more you drink, the higher i seem to score


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> beer seems to help benching scores too, the more you drink, the higher i seem to score


know you.. bios and beer = more volts right?


----------



## Mega Man

stop giving away my secrets kthx


----------



## miklkit

1) What is ULPS? Short for gulps down more beer?

2) There seems to be some misunderstanding so I will clarify:

9months ago the 290X was pure dog stock and using the WQHL drivers of that time. I don't remember their number.

Now it is OCed @1100/1400 and is using the beta 16.4.1 drivers. I also tried it with the OC in Afterburner turned off and it made no difference.

On the theory that a picture is worth a thousand words here is the relevant page of the test. As you can see the 2D performance is improved but the 3D performance has crashed. Oddly, in games performance is fine.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 1) What is ULPS? Short for gulps down more beer?
> 
> 2) There seems to be some misunderstanding so I will clarify:
> 
> 9months ago the 290X was pure dog stock and using the WQHL drivers of that time. I don't remember their number.
> 
> Now it is OCed @1100/1400 and is using the beta 16.4.1 drivers. I also tried it with the OC in Afterburner turned off and it made no difference.
> 
> On the theory that a picture is worth a thousand words here is the relevant page of the test. As you can see the 2D performance is improved but the 3D performance has crashed. Oddly, in games performance is fine.


what are the chances of the time span you are speaking of is Pre-Win10?

also unless i'm mistaken, 290x's have a really hard time doing that kind of mem clock, my old lightning didn't go much over 1350 iirc. (if even that)

maybe the oc needs work or you need the 390x bios


----------



## miklkit

Ah, I forgot about that. It was Win 8.1 at that time.

I did the OC in Afterburner. First I set up an aggressive fan profile, then slid the power limit to max (+50), then ran the sliders over and tried gaming. Anything higher than that got artifacts and crashes but this setting has been stable for over 6 months now. It used to give some coil whine when idling but that went away not long ago. An oddity is that with the OC GPU temps went up slightly but VRM temps actually went down.


----------



## mus1mus

Ultra Low Power State.

1400 memory is nothing special. If you are prepared to feed it.

And ohh, 390 BIOS can hurt you too. I wouldn't hesitate if the card has Hynix Memory. Elpida can be a 50-50 chance.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ultra Low Power State.
> 
> 1400 memory is nothing special. If you are prepared to feed it.
> 
> And ohh, 390 BIOS can hurt you too. I wouldn't hesitate if the card has Hynix Memory. Elpida can be a 50-50 chance.


iirc the lightning was Elpi

didn't consider this, good catch

still recommend looking into it, were there any Elpi 390/390x?


----------



## miklkit

I just found ULPS and disabled it.

It's a Sapphire 8gb card and I have no idea what the memory is but it has been running like this all day every day for a long time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> iirc the lightning was Elpi
> 
> didn't consider this, good catch
> 
> still recommend looking into it, were there any Elpi 390/390x?


Lightnings come in with either Samsung or Elpida IIRC.

390X bios have some tweaks to the memory timings. You can either have them slacked or tightened. Not all cards react positively to them. I would advise taking the original bios and modding it yourself by inserting the 390X memory timings.

The older cards seem to benefit better. And tightening them timings improve the performance quite a bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I just found ULPS and disabled it.
> 
> It's a Sapphire 8gb card and I have no idea what the memory is but it has been running like this all day every day for a long time.


ULPS, Driver set to performance mode.

GPU-Z displays the memory info but only trust it if your card has never been flashed before. Or else, the bios may force it to read differently. Esp on modded ones.

I also tend to clock the memory to either 1375,1500 or 1625 as these are the known strap ends. The timings are best or tightest at the strap ends. Meaning, better performance.

8GB hawaiis can be bauce with BIOS modding.


----------



## miklkit

The bios is stock and will remain so. There is a button on the side of the card that I pushed a couple of months ago but nothing seemed to happen.

I just remembered something. According to the Sabertooth manual all PCI-E slots are 16X except for the black one as I understand it. When I first installed the 290X it was put in the traditional top slot. Then it was found that the radiator extends forward well past the PCB. This allows the hot exhaust air to

go up into the cool intake air stream for the CPU, making it run a few degrees warmer. So it was moved to the bottom slot well away from the CPU air intake stream. Could it be that I misread the manual and it is not actually a 16X slot?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The bios is stock and will remain so. *There is a button on the side of the card that I pushed a couple of months ago but nothing seemed to happen.*
> 
> I just remembered something. According to the Sabertooth manual all PCI-E slots are 16X except for the black one as I understand it. When I first installed the 290X it was put in the traditional top slot. Then it was found that the radiator extends forward well past the PCB. This allows the hot exhaust air to
> 
> go up into the cool intake air stream for the CPU, making it run a few degrees warmer. So it was moved to the bottom slot well away from the CPU air intake stream. Could it be that I misread the manual and it is not actually a 16X slot?


That changes the BIOS from Legacy to UEFI.

The bottom slot (Dark Brown) is x8 iirc, both Beige ones are x16 and the black is x4.


----------



## miklkit

Ah. It actually will not fit into that very bottom slot as it would hit the PSU, so it is in a 16X slot. I suppose a cleanout and reinstall of the drivers is next.


----------



## Kalistoval

Off topic but I want to build a rig in my suv, I have a pioneer avh x2800bs right now and its so boring. Any ideas guys it has plenty of space to fit some kinda motherboard I was thinking asus crossblade ranger. Its a 2005 lincoln aviator btw. I not restricted to just the dash/space where the radio goes I could take my 2nd row center console out and build a rig in that spot run a long hdmi cord to the dash, The 2 biggest problems I think would face is finding a 7- 10 inch hdmi touch screen, the second is powering the psu but I think I can use a power inverter. A 7850k is looking really good.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Off topic but I want to build a rig in my suv, I have a pioneer avh x2800bs right now and its so boring. Any ideas guys it has plenty of space to fit some kinda motherboard I was thinking asus crossblade ranger. Its a 2005 lincoln aviator btw. I not restricted to just the dash/space where the radio goes I could take my 2nd row center console out and build a rig in that spot run a long hdmi cord to the dash, The 2 biggest problems I think would face is finding a 7- 10 inch hdmi touch screen, the second is powering the psu but I think I can use a power inverter. A 7850k is looking really good.


Bluetooth or bust.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ah. It actually will not fit into that very bottom slot as it would hit the PSU, so it is in a 16X slot. I suppose a cleanout and reinstall of the drivers is next.


I found 15.10 to offer the best score for hawaii's. Unless you love Crimson.


----------



## miklkit

I couldn't find 15.10. All they had was 15.7 and 15.11. So I tried 15.11 and it was Crimson. I remember the first Crimson drivers were really bad and it turns out they were. The frame rates were cut in half and I lost 400 points off the overall score. This 290X got beat by a GTX550 ti.









So, the 15.7 is up next.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Off topic but I want to build a rig in my suv, I have a pioneer avh x2800bs right now and its so boring. Any ideas guys it has plenty of space to fit some kinda motherboard I was thinking asus crossblade ranger. Its a 2005 lincoln aviator btw. I not restricted to just the dash/space where the radio goes I could take my 2nd row center console out and build a rig in that spot run a long hdmi cord to the dash, The 2 biggest problems I think would face is finding a 7- 10 inch hdmi touch screen, the second is powering the psu but I think I can use a power inverter. A 7850k is looking really good.


carpcs have to deal with unusual heat, you want a low power pc, either intel soc/arm or the likes/imo mitx would suite you better as they make more stuff for it (like pico psus )


----------



## Kalistoval

perfect mega thanks I forgot those little mobos. what would you recommend for a matx cpu wise?.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> perfect mega thanks I forgot those little mobos. what would you recommend for a matx cpu wise?.


What are you looking to be able to do with the machine?

I have thought about doing this with my F150 supercrew, the mini itx 5350 kabini would fit perfectly in the center console . I'd wirelessly tether my phone to it as well as having a wireless setup for the video. I would fashion a " case" to drop in from the top , complete with ventilation holes , fans etc . I think it would probably run off the 110 inverter already in the pickup







.


----------



## miklkit

I found my problem. Passmark was using the global settings in the control panel instead of ignoring them like every other modern program I have. The global settings are with everything pegged for use in old programs. So i turned off that stuff and the performance is back.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I found my problem. Passmark was using the global settings in the control panel instead of ignoring them like every other modern program I have. The global settings are with everything pegged for use in old programs. So i turned off that stuff and the performance is back.


glad you fixed it


----------



## mus1mus

@FlailScHLAMP


Spoiler: Nothing much here!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

defiantly didn't expect that... i would have thought GM200 would be an easier chip to drive than a GK110


----------



## mus1mus

There's not much difference eh? One runs at 5.0 btw.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There's not much difference eh? One runs at 5.0 btw.


cept i'm getting high 60's as my lowest utilization using a gk110.

stock vs stock same mem bandwidth,

gm200 has less cores and tmu's

do you have anything with a gk110 in it?

I really thought there was a correlation between the low utilization in combined and a hard to drive gpu..

hmm


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cept i'm getting high 60's as my lowest utilization using a gk110.
> 
> stock vs stock same mem bandwidth,
> 
> gm200 has less cores and tmu's
> 
> do you have anything with a gk110 in it?
> 
> I really thought there was a correlation between the low utilization in combined and a hard to drive gpu..
> 
> hmm


780 maybe?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cept i'm getting high 60's as my lowest utilization using a gk110.
> 
> stock vs stock same mem bandwidth,
> 
> gm200 has less cores and tmu's
> 
> do you have anything with a gk110 in it?
> 
> I really thought there was a correlation between the low utilization in combined and a hard to drive gpu..
> 
> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 780 maybe?
Click to expand...

If you don't mind, i know i am asking alot.

I do appreciate this

i should know in a week or so weather a slight decrease in cores on the gpu does anything for FX cpus. I got me an OG titan in transit

3gb just isn't cutting it any more now that i've got to run some games at 4k(dsr) + to get them to run right.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> cept i'm getting high 60's as my lowest utilization using a gk110.
> 
> stock vs stock same mem bandwidth,
> 
> gm200 has less cores and tmu's
> 
> do you have anything with a gk110 in it?
> 
> I really thought there was a correlation between the low utilization in combined and a hard to drive gpu..
> 
> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 780 maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind, i know i am asking alot.
> 
> I do appreciate this
> 
> i should know in a week or so weather a slight decrease in cores on the gpu does anything for FX cpus. I got me an OG titan in transit
> 
> 3gb just isn't cutting it any more now that i've got to run some games at 4k(dsr) + to get them to run right.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Aha! You'll be more surprised I reckon..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

actually, no surprise at all

right in line with what I suspected.

now what is surprising is the increased Physics score and the decreased combined in what i assume to be a quick gpu swap from 980ti -> 780 (for the 5ghz runs)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

anyone @ 5ghz that is getting similar physic scores that is using a 970/980, would you guys care to contribute to these benches?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> actually, no surprise at all
> 
> right in line with what I suspected.
> 
> now what is surprising is the increased Physics score and the decreased combined in what i assume to be a quick gpu swap from 980ti -> 780 (for the 5ghz runs)


Hard to have a definitive conclusion with Physics. But the Combined, easy when you max the card during the run.

In a different breath, did my card degrade when it used to run 5675 on all 8s and now, it freezes at exactly 562ish? Shingles


----------



## Agent Smith1984

This was with my 9590 and a 980 KPE @ around 1525/1900+ I think (not sure why clock not showing correctly)

Pretty good CPU score I thought...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6830894


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

5675? huh i'm lost.. this is not a number i'm using to seeing referenced on NV cards (or were you talking bout 290/x-390/xs?)


----------



## mus1mus

CPU. Sarrehh!


----------



## mus1mus

Guys, what's your go-to settings for Custom Prime to test Cache and Core stability?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, what's your go-to settings for Custom Prime to test Cache and Core stability?


786-896, run fft-inplace and i change the default from 3min to 5 min, only thing i've found that can match it for heat is realbench set to ALOT of ram (ie more than you have installed so it forces into page file and VirtMem)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Guys, what's your go-to settings for Custom Prime to test Cache and Core stability?
> 
> 
> 
> 786-896, run fft-inplace and i change the default from 3min to 5 min, only thing i've found that can match it for heat is realbench set to ALOT of ram (ie more than you have installed so it forces into page file and VirtMem)
Click to expand...

Heat is not yet an issue. But it will be. Once I take this rig outside of this 12C room.

I just wanna verify things quickly. Keyword: CACHE.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Does anyone have any scaling results for HT?
> 
> Say maybe a dual GPU based system running 2600HT and then how things look at 2800 and 3000?
> 
> Thought about tinkering around with HT since I plan to go crossfire pretty soon.


It'd be nice to get that data for sure


----------



## mus1mus

I can do that next week.







Up to 3 cards maybe.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I am on stock cooling now because my corsair H100i gave up so i have to send it in for RMA.

I was curious as to how good the stock cooler is and as expected, i am not impressed at all lol it can barely cope with stock voltage and speed under full load... hopefully i will get my new unit pretty soon.

I am also running 4.2 GHz now which is very very slow compared to the 4.8 GHz i was running before, the performance gain is just massive from 4.2 GHz to 4.8 GHz.

I want to do an upgrade as well soon so i need some advice from u guys if that's possible.

I am thinking on waiting for ZEN and what it does or perhaps an skylake build, i heard the 6700K is a beast at video rendering and gaming but on the other hand, i do not want to leave AMD to be honest.

Any thoughts?


----------



## diggiddi

Yes please, CPU-NB & HT


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am on stock cooling now because my corsair H100i gave up so i have to send it in for RMA.
> 
> I was curious as to how good the stock cooler is and as expected, i am not impressed at all lol it can barely cope with stock voltage and speed under full load... hopefully i will get my new unit pretty soon.
> 
> I am also running 4.2 GHz now which is very very slow compared to the 4.8 GHz i was running before, the performance gain is just massive from 4.2 GHz to 4.8 GHz.
> 
> I want to do an upgrade as well soon so i need some advice from u guys if that's possible.
> 
> I am thinking on waiting for ZEN and what it does or perhaps an skylake build, i heard the 6700K is a beast at video rendering and gaming but on the other hand, i do not want to leave AMD to be honest.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Zen is probably close enough to wait and see. I built a Skylake rig for my gamer and I enjoy it but I was planning on building a Zen machine as well, when the time comes. If you can restrain your impulsiveness as I so clearly cannot, you'd be best served by replacing your cooler and seeing what Zen has to offer.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am on stock cooling now because my corsair H100i gave up so i have to send it in for RMA.
> 
> I was curious as to how good the stock cooler is and as expected, i am not impressed at all lol it can barely cope with stock voltage and speed under full load... hopefully i will get my new unit pretty soon.
> 
> I am also running 4.2 GHz now which is very very slow compared to the 4.8 GHz i was running before, the performance gain is just massive from 4.2 GHz to 4.8 GHz.
> 
> I want to do an upgrade as well soon so i need some advice from u guys if that's possible.
> 
> I am thinking on waiting for ZEN and what it does or perhaps an skylake build, i heard the 6700K is a beast at video rendering and gaming but on the other hand, i do not want to leave AMD to be honest.
> 
> Any thoughts?


sell the fx rig and buy Skylake.

or improve the cooler and wait.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx guys,

I guess i have to wait for my other cooler and stick with the FX for now, if zen is really that good and has almost the same performance as Skylake like some reviewers claim i get zen if not i sell the FX and buy Skylake 6700K.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx guys,
> 
> I guess i have to wait for my other cooler and stick with the FX for now, if zen is really that good and has almost the same performance as Skylake like some reviewers claim i get zen if not i sell the FX and buy Skylake 6700K.


If the corsair is in for RMA sell it when it returns. This would be a good time to go for a "real" water cooled system if that was ever in your plans. Then when Zen becomes available in ~ 6 months you'll be ready for it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If the corsair is in for RMA sell it when it returns. This would be a good time to go for a "real" water cooled system if that was ever in your plans. Then when Zen becomes available in ~ 6 months you'll be ready for it.


I am not sure if i understand you correctly. Ready for zen with custom cooling system? Is it going to be that hot again? lol

I am not going to sell the Corsair unit, it serves me pretty well especially with my Noctua fans and i am most certainly not going to spend 500 euro's on an custom loop for only 200 MHz more and 5c lower temps. Its not worth it for me.

I can handle 4.8 GHz just fine with the H100i and with these fans i can get it to 5 GHz but its getting too loud because the fans have to turn at max speed all the time.

I guess i am waiting for my new cooler to arrive and wait for zen with upgrading, it better be good otherwise i would be pretty pissed off among many other AMD fanboys


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am on stock cooling now because my corsair H100i gave up so i have to send it in for RMA.
> 
> I was curious as to how good the stock cooler is and as expected, i am not impressed at all lol it can barely cope with stock voltage and speed under full load... hopefully i will get my new unit pretty soon.
> 
> I am also running 4.2 GHz now which is very very slow compared to the 4.8 GHz i was running before, the performance gain is just massive from 4.2 GHz to 4.8 GHz.
> 
> I want to do an upgrade as well soon so i need some advice from u guys if that's possible.
> 
> I am thinking on waiting for ZEN and what it does or perhaps an skylake build, i heard the 6700K is a beast at video rendering and gaming but on the other hand, i do not want to leave AMD to be honest.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx guys,
> 
> I guess i have to wait for my other cooler and stick with the FX for now, if zen is really that good and has almost the same performance as Skylake like some reviewers claim i get zen if not i sell the FX and buy Skylake 6700K.


Just go to skylake


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Just go to skylake


why did yo say that?


----------



## mus1mus

Because Zen Can never beat Skylake.


----------



## SuperZan




----------



## mus1mus

What good test can show obvious High HT Link Advantages?
Also, do we have a sensor for it on a CHVFZ?

4200 HT anyone?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If the corsair is in for RMA sell it when it returns. This would be a good time to go for a "real" water cooled system if that was ever in your plans. Then when Zen becomes available in ~ 6 months you'll be ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if i understand you correctly. Ready for zen with custom cooling system? Is it going to be that hot again? lol
> 
> I am not going to sell the Corsair unit, it serves me pretty well especially with my Noctua fans and i am most certainly not going to spend 500 euro's on an custom loop for only 200 MHz more and 5c lower temps. Its not worth it for me.
> 
> I can handle 4.8 GHz just fine with the H100i and with these fans i can get it to 5 GHz but its getting too loud because the fans have to turn at max speed all the time.
> 
> I guess i am waiting for my new cooler to arrive and wait for zen with upgrading, it better be good otherwise i would be pretty pissed off among many other AMD fanboys
Click to expand...

A good quality WC system may be expensive up front Hurricane but that cooling will last you a very long time. Unlike the AIO's that will fail in time. A good D5 pump should get you 50,000+ hours of operation and it's the only part that can wear out. Plus the added benefits of additional cooling. Just something to think about.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> A good quality WC system may be expensive up front Hurricane but that cooling will last you a very long time. Unlike the AIO's that will fail in time. A good D5 pump should get you 50,000+ hours of operation and it's the only part that can wear out. Plus the added benefits of additional cooling. Just something to think about.


also the money already spent in aios could've gotten a better loop...it'd like when people buy cheap toys for their kids then replace them 30 times when the quality version was 20 bucks and is virtually indestructible


----------



## mus1mus

How's hwbot heaven extreme preset for the FX?
@Johan45
@Sgt Bilko
@cssorkinman


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How's hwbot heaven extreme preset for the FX?
> @Johan45
> @Sgt Bilko
> @cssorkinman


It runs at 1280x1024, that should tell you all you need to know









At this point in time it's a CPU benchmark, not a GPU one.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It runs at 1280x1024, that should tell you all you need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time it's a CPU benchmark, not a GPU one.


Yeah. Just need to verify.

I'm shooting for 4000.







but it doesn't seem to scale well with the FX. Gotta try again on cold.

Is that a good score for the FX + 290? Testing a 4200 HT Link.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It runs at 1280x1024, that should tell you all you need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time it's a CPU benchmark, not a GPU one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Just need to verify.
> 
> I'm shooting for 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it doesn't seem to scale well with the FX. Gotta try again on cold.
> 
> Is that a good score for the FX + 290? Testing a 4200 HT Link.
Click to expand...

I'd say that's a pretty good score: http://hwbot.org/submission/2977064_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_290x_3439.47_dx11_marks

thats with the FX at 4.8, because it's so CPU bound I never put alot of effort into it tbh, Still haven't run it on my Skylake setup either come to think of it.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How's hwbot heaven extreme preset for the FX?
> @Johan45
> @Sgt Bilko
> @cssorkinman




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How's hwbot heaven extreme preset for the FX?
> @Johan45
> @Sgt Bilko
> @cssorkinman
> 
> 
> 
> It runs at 1280x1024, that should tell you all you need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time it's a CPU benchmark, not a GPU one.
Click to expand...

no cpu bottlenecks found, average single thread utilization over a 4 minute period is in the 40%, GPU pegged the whole time


----------



## ManofGod1000

I am using a Hyper 212 Evo with push pull fans on my FX 8350 running at 4.2 Ghz. (MSI 970 Gaming mainboard.) I also have a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro just sitting around collecting dust. Do you guys think it would run better than the 212 Evo or am I just trying to find an excuse to have fun and try things out?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

or is the hwbot version entirely different?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It runs at 1280x1024, that should tell you all you need to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in time it's a CPU benchmark, not a GPU one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Just need to verify.
> 
> I'm shooting for 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it doesn't seem to scale well with the FX. Gotta try again on cold.
> 
> Is that a good score for the FX + 290? Testing a 4200 HT Link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say that's a pretty good score: http://hwbot.org/submission/2977064_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_290x_3439.47_dx11_marks
> 
> thats with the FX at 4.8, because it's so CPU bound I never put alot of effort into it tbh, Still haven't run it on my Skylake setup either come to think of it.....
Click to expand...

Hmm.

Okay. I will try again later. I have to clock the GPU to 1300 though. And 5400 Core / 4250 HT / 2166 RAM.

Having a high FSB limits a ton of combo to use.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or is the hwbot version entirely different?


You tell me: http://url.hwbot.org/1D9QR8w

when I ran it with a 290x I wasn't getting 100% utilization for most of the bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I am using a Hyper 212 Evo with push pull fans on my FX 8350 running at 4.2 Ghz. (MSI 970 Gaming mainboard.) I also have a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro just sitting around collecting dust. Do you guys think it would run better than the 212 Evo or am I just trying to find an excuse to have fun and try things out?


Use the AIO, the Hyper 212 is a good cooler but the Water 2.0 will allow you to run cooler and quieter


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or is the hwbot version entirely different?


Yup. You get around twice the fps.









I can try to monitor the usage Sarge.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or is the hwbot version entirely different?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You get around twice the fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try to monitor the usage Sarge.
Click to expand...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2977064_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_290x_3439.47_dx11_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/3029877_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_fury_3413.37_dx11_marks/

Eh, I don't think I need the graphs


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or is the hwbot version entirely different?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You get around twice the fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try to monitor the usage Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2977064_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_290x_3439.47_dx11_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3029877_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_fury_3413.37_dx11_marks/
> 
> Eh, I don't think I need the graphs
Click to expand...


4.8g 2700/3600 2400mhz mem : gpu 1085/1851 (she is being sold soo so i'm taking it easy on her)

bench seems optimized for LN2 Bencher that don't have the full set of cores enabled


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or is the hwbot version entirely different?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. You get around twice the fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can try to monitor the usage Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2977064_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_290x_3439.47_dx11_marks
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3029877_sgt_bilko_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_radeon_r9_fury_3413.37_dx11_marks/
> 
> Eh, I don't think I need the graphs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bench seems optimized for LN2 Bencher that don't have the full set of cores enabled
Click to expand...

It's just a benchmark that runs at a low resolution and is very focused on single threaded performance, that's all really.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's just a benchmark that runs at a low resolution and is very focused on single threaded performance, that's all really.


Makes me think, it may be a good test to show the effects of some parameters of the platform. Like CPU-NB and HT Link. Or am I wrong about the idea?

I am looking for test to show the effects of HT Link clocked so high.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Makes me think, it may be a good test to show the effects of some parameters of the platform. Like CPU-NB and HT Link. Or am I wrong about the idea?
> 
> I am looking for test to show the effects of HT Link clocked so high.


I'd love to see that also.

I've been tested and not found one consistent reason for moving HT up, not with one GPU anyways..... I have only gone as high as 3000 though....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's just a benchmark that runs at a low resolution and is very focused on single threaded performance, that's all really.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me think, it may be a good test to show the effects of some parameters of the platform. Like CPU-NB and HT Link. Or am I wrong about the idea?
> 
> I am looking for test to show the effects of HT Link clocked so high.
Click to expand...

I'd have to do some more testing.

considering the differences between "vanilla" unigne extreme preset and Hwbots unigne extreme preset.

I would think that hwbot's version would show gains for both cpu/nb and HT link, while the Vanilla version mainly shows gains from Cpu/nb (just not taxing enough on cpu to show this) atleast for heaven,

Storage based benchmarks should show the greatest effect of Ht-link. (still havn't figured out how it help my ramdisk score but it did)


Spoiler: way back to 17000 post range!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/17800_100#post_20310544
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/17800_100#post_20310699
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/17800_100#post_20310699



DX api test has also shown marked bonuses from higher HT clocks .

FS combined also shows a difference but much smaller due to the EXTREME cpu bottle neck implemented in that benchmark.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You tell me: http://url.hwbot.org/1D9QR8w
> 
> when I ran it with a 290x I wasn't getting 100% utilization for most of the bench.
> Use the AIO, the Hyper 212 is a good cooler but the Water 2.0 will allow you to run cooler and quieter


Thanks.







So, I gave it a try and ended up switching back to the Hyper 212. The fans would run a lot faster and noisier than the ones on the 212 and the socket temps were higher as well. It could be that the unit is 4 years old or it could be that the mainboard fan control does not work well with those thermaltake fans. Still, it was fun but, now I am out of thermal paste.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's just a benchmark that runs at a low resolution and is very focused on single threaded performance, that's all really.


Sargento....

I am seeing the GPU pegged to 100% from time to time dipping with scene changes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's just a benchmark that runs at a low resolution and is very focused on single threaded performance, that's all really.
> 
> 
> 
> Sargento....
> 
> I am seeing the GPU pegged to 100% from time to time dipping with scene changes.
Click to expand...

Nice, you're also running it at 5.4Ghz though right?

never said it wasn't possible


----------



## mus1mus

52..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

lowest utilization i Saw @ 4.8 was 96%


----------



## mus1mus

In fact, I can't raise the average framerate by 2 FPS going from 5.0 to 5.2 nor from 5.2 to 5.4.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In fact, I can't raise the average framerate by 2 FPS going from 5.0 to 5.2 nor from 5.2 to 5.4.


it seems to be in line for the most part with 3dm graphics test, CPU matters only until its fully utilized. only difference i've seen is PCIe generation.

top score is SLI LN2 980 ti, 10000-11000 marks. compared to a pretty much factory oc 780 TI reaching 3300~ marks. would take 4x 780 ti on high water clocks to beat 2 980 tis on ln2 (accounting for sli scaling returns) this seems pretty accurate for taking CPU difference out of the equations as long as it can push the cards to full utilization.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In fact, I can't raise the average framerate by 2 FPS going from 5.0 to 5.2 nor from 5.2 to 5.4.




4.8Ghz, R9 Fury

Underclocking the Fury to 800/500 and running it again now


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In fact, I can't raise the average framerate by 2 FPS going from 5.0 to 5.2 nor from 5.2 to 5.4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems to be in line for the most part with 3dm graphics test, CPU matters only until its fully utilized. only difference i've seen is PCIe generation.
> 
> top score is SLI LN2 980 ti, 10000-11000 marks. compared to a pretty much factory oc 780 TI reaching 3300~ marks. would take 4x 780 ti on high water clocks to beat 2 980 tis on ln2 (accounting for sli scaling returns) this seems pretty accurate for taking CPU difference out of the equations as long as it can push the cards to full utilization.
Click to expand...

Top score is full LN2 yes

http://hwbot.org/submission/3084064_dancop_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_10149.28_dx11_marks

But....take a look at 2nd place, SLI 980Ti's on Stock Air cooling with the CPU on LN2

http://hwbot.org/submission/3123601_rsannino_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_2x_geforce_gtx_980_ti_9931.6_dx11_marks/

Btw,

Here is the Fury underclocked:



Not saying that the GPU doesn't max out but with the resolution being so low it's alot more CPU focused than it should be.

EDIT: Just because why not, here is my Skylake system with a R9 390x:


----------



## mus1mus

hmm

Interesting Sarge..

Im doing Heaven 4.0 now.

4200 HT
2900 NB
5000 FX

1300/1500 GPU.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm
> 
> Interesting Sarge..


Also forgot to add, both are following HWBot rules (Tess off), so that obviously makes the fps shoot up and puts more load on the CPU.

Really the only Videocard Benches I've come across on HWBot that you can do well with an FX chip in is: GPUPI, Catzilla (but only if you're using Nvidia + 1080p for Single GPU and 1440p for Multi) Fire Strike Ultra and 3DMark 11 Extreme to some extent.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Also forgot to add, both are following HWBot rules (Tess off), so that obviously makes the fps shoot up and puts more load on the CPU.
> 
> Really the only Videocard Benches I've come across on HWBot that you can do well with an FX chip in is: GPUPI, Catzilla (but only if you're using Nvidia + 1080p for Single GPU and 1440p for Multi) Fire Strike Ultra and 3DMark 11 Extreme to some extent.


I am just looking at the effect of HT so the more CPU bound the test is, the better? Not sure. But will find out.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am just looking at the effect of HT so the more CPU bound the test is, the better? Not sure. But will find out.


i personally run 260 fsb with 3100 ht 2600 cpu/nb. the higher ht helps my 3d mark scores a bit and anything is better than nothing when your that far behind new intel stuff lol.


----------



## Johan45

Running HWBot heaven on FX is like running around blindfolded. I agree it does respond well to CPU speed but also like the GPU jacked as high as possible. My best to date is 6700k at only 5.1 and 980Ti at 1700 core, 2100 mem (LN2). Almost 7K


----------



## JackCY

I wonder when they will stop selling these and finally release a new decent CPU line on sub 20nm without the botched IPC :/
2017? Seems like for 5 years no decent AMD CPU...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I wonder when they will stop selling these and finally release a new decent CPU line on sub 20nm without the botched IPC :/
> 2017? Seems like for 5 years no decent AMD CPU...


Ever own an 8 core Vishera?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I wonder when they will stop selling these and finally release a new decent CPU line on sub 20nm without the botched IPC :/
> 2017? Seems like for 5 years no decent AMD CPU...


Ever read tech news? It's happening this year..... And there is nothing wrong with these chips, mine serves me very well...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I wonder when they will stop selling these and finally release a new decent CPU line on sub 20nm without the botched IPC :/
> 2017? Seems like for 5 years no decent AMD CPU...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever own an 8 core Vishera?
Click to expand...

From a quick glance at the threads he's posted in I'd say no he hasn't
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> g3258/i5 + second hand 270x/280x/290
> 
> Even NV 750 blows the APUs and Iris 6200 out of the water.
> Unfortunately AMD CPU IPC is pretty bad and has been for years since they didn't release anything new yet for a long time. If that doesn't bother you along with old motherboards and high power consumption = worse cooling, then by all means look for FX8xxx like 8320. I don't think 63xx is worth buying.
> Or find some used Intel i5/i7 even if it's older generation HW/IB/SB it's still better than the old AMD FX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I thought this is about a new gen. not this old crap badly compared. It's pretty much obvious from reviews and user experience that the AMD CPUs are crap for gaming for a few years already. AMD had some good products but those times are over a decade in the past. Sorry but that's how it is. That FX83xx is old power hungry and slow..


Ouch.....I mean don't get me wrong the FX series aren't the fastest on the planet but they are nowhere near as bad as he seems to think they are









Also I'd like to say thank you, that was an excellent contribution to the thread


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I find it asinine that these Intel fanbois are so but hurt by AMD IPC and then within 5 minutes in a different thread are whining and complaining about Intels pricing.
and yet in the threads succeeding that they are suggesting putting more money in intels pockets

Perpetuating cycle of the uneducated masses, why they bother asking when as like they are bout to jump Intels ship. when we know they flat out will not.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I find it asinine that these Intel fanbois are so but hurt by AMD IPC and then within 5 minutes in a different thread are whining and complaining about Intels pricing.
> and yet in the threads succeeding that they are suggesting putting more money in intels pockets
> 
> Perpetuating cycle of the uneducated masses, why they bother asking when as like they are bout to jump Intels ship. when we know they flat out will not.


As a consumer, you buy what does what you want. Intel is clearly faster in quite a few gaming scenarios, so that is where the money goes. Buying chips from AMD that do not perform in your use case scenario is not really ideal either. Why support a badly executed product?

If the updates that went into the APU line of chips made it back to AM3+ chips, they would be a much better proposition. They have something like a 20% performance advantage per thread per clock over their AM3+ counterparts at this point.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I find it asinine that these Intel fanbois are so but hurt by AMD IPC and then within 5 minutes in a different thread are whining and complaining about Intels pricing.
> and yet in the threads succeeding that they are suggesting putting more money in intels pockets
> 
> Perpetuating cycle of the uneducated masses, why they bother asking when as like they are bout to jump Intels ship. when we know they flat out will not.


lol. the fx 8350 has good price to performance if you keep it stock. When at 4.7ghz aka 9590 and up it really doesnt considering you need a beefy board and cooling + a good power supply


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I find it asinine that these Intel fanbois are so but hurt by AMD IPC and then within 5 minutes in a different thread are whining and complaining about Intels pricing.
> and yet in the threads succeeding that they are suggesting putting more money in intels pockets
> 
> Perpetuating cycle of the uneducated masses, why they bother asking when as like they are bout to jump Intels ship. when we know they flat out will not.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. the fx 8350 has good price to performance if you keep it stock. When at 4.7ghz aka 9590 and up it really doesnt considering you need a beefy board and cooling + a good power supply
Click to expand...

970 Pro Aura can handle it and just about any half decent PSU can do it as well.

(my Test rig has a Hyper 212 on it with my 8370 running 4.8







)


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> lol. the fx 8350 has good price to performance if you keep it stock. When at 4.7ghz aka 9590 and up it really doesnt considering you need a beefy board and cooling + a good power supply


FX-8300 (no typo) is a staggering value. Get a upper tier 970 board and OC it to ~4.4ghz. No massive PSU needed.

CPU/MB/RAM cost was something like $250.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I find it asinine that these Intel fanbois are so but hurt by AMD IPC and then within 5 minutes in a different thread are whining and complaining about Intels pricing.
> and yet in the threads succeeding that they are suggesting putting more money in intels pockets
> 
> Perpetuating cycle of the uneducated masses, why they bother asking when as like they are bout to jump Intels ship. when we know they flat out will not.
> 
> 
> 
> As a consumer, you buy what does what you want. Intel is clearly faster in quite a few gaming scenarios, so that is where the money goes. Buying chips from AMD that do not perform in your use case scenario is not really ideal either. Why support a badly executed product?
> 
> If the updates that went into the APU line of chips made it back to AM3+ chips, they would be a much better proposition. They have something like a 20% performance advantage per thread per clock over their AM3+ counterparts at this point.
Click to expand...

Supporting an "badly" executed product PAID for Zen to have the RnD budget it did, Nothing was Bad about the FX chips but the marketing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I find it asinine that these Intel fanbois are so but hurt by AMD IPC and then within 5 minutes in a different thread are whining and complaining about Intels pricing.
> and yet in the threads succeeding that they are suggesting putting more money in intels pockets
> 
> Perpetuating cycle of the uneducated masses, why they bother asking when as like they are bout to jump Intels ship. when we know they flat out will not.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. the fx 8350 has good price to performance if you keep it stock. When at 4.7ghz aka 9590 and up it really doesnt considering you need a beefy board and cooling + a good power supply
Click to expand...

never have i suggest a 9590, its been known for ages those are leaky Failed E-peens.

8320e-8370e all so the same for less money more efficient heat transfer, and likely better overall power useage. Time and time again we have said here get the lower processor spend the extra you woudl have on the processor on cooling and go...

beefy board isn't needed, a board that isn't a POS can do it. you don't need a TUF or an ROG board for this.

Good PSU thing is irrelevant, it goes for both platforms, bad power is bad regardless of where it goes.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Supporting an "badly" executed product PAID for Zen to have the RnD budget it did, Nothing was Bad about the FX chips but the marketing.


Actually, I'd wager that AMD is selling FX at a loss now. RTG is what carried them to make Zen possible.


----------



## mirzet1976

Here's a comparison i7- 4790K @ 4.6 + ghz + MSI Gtx980 @ 1430mhz vs FX-8320 @ 4.8GHz + R9 290 @ 1275 / 1625MHz in the Ashes of S. GtX980 running in DX11 and R9 290 in DX12. Here DX12 eliminates the advantage of Intel + Gtx980. This is from another forum between myself and another member.

My run Dx11 and Dx12

DX11- AMD


DX12 - AMD


Intel - Gtx980 - DX11


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Supporting an "badly" executed product PAID for Zen to have the RnD budget it did, Nothing was Bad about the FX chips but the marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'd wager that AMD is selling FX at a loss now. RTG is what carried them to make Zen possible.
Click to expand...

let me guess you figure this by their lack of earnings? yet they had to pay for atleast one if not two failed processes in the last 4 years. take that out of the equation and now see how many FX chips are being moved. (they aren't really selling much in terms of opterons) so they moved that bulk to main stream and take a lesser profit.

when you start talking about a single product as a loss now, you have to take much more into account and make sure to segregate aspect of the "loss" that are no attributed to the actual product in question.

it gets real shady because you cannot prove that selling a PD chip as an FX is a loss, you do not have access to the confidential deal that started this so no one knows the terms.

for all we know the actual profit margin on an FX-8 chip could be great. but if it doesn't account for years of manufacturing issues and failed never launched products (get real intel is in this boat to.,.. or should have been with the itanium ) no one will ever see it.


----------



## Benjiw

I came back to see how everyone is and a wild intel user joins to stir things up lol, personally I'm not into taking placebos and I've coined the term blue sugar pills when dealing with inexperienced intel users.
just for arguments sake...


----------



## KarathKasun

An FX series chip selling for sub $100 is likely a loss. Its not a particularly small die.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> An FX series chip selling for sub $100 is likely a loss. Its not a particularly small die.


but a loss for WHO..

if FX chips are gouged to that point, the distributor isn't getting his full share that is for sure. 9 out of 10 times the space in the warehouse on the brink of a new product is worth taking a profit hit on the stores revenue to get them moved to make room. these deals have very very little impact on what AMD will still get paid for this chip.

and again, we do not know yields. if all of 4 dies fail to pass any bins that is still an exceptional amount of platter area that they are making money off.

Die size is almost irrelevant at this point in maturation.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> FX-8300 (no typo) is a staggering value. Get a upper tier 970 board and OC it to ~4.4ghz. No massive PSU needed.
> 
> CPU/MB/RAM cost was something like $250.


lol can you read? i clearly said 4.7 and up....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> FX-8300 (no typo) is a staggering value. Get a upper tier 970 board and OC it to ~4.4ghz. No massive PSU needed.
> 
> CPU/MB/RAM cost was something like $250.
> 
> 
> 
> lol can you read? i clearly said 4.7 and up....
Click to expand...

http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/

Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well


Screw that 6+2 phase vrm? I wouldnt use less than a 8+2 phase vrm on a 5ghz + 8 core.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> FX-8300 (no typo) is a staggering value. Get a upper tier 970 board and OC it to ~4.4ghz. No massive PSU needed.
> 
> CPU/MB/RAM cost was something like $250.
> 
> 
> 
> lol can you read? i clearly said 4.7 and up....
Click to expand...

not sure what you are getting at, 4.7 draws less power than a high end GPU..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that 6+2 phase vrm? I wouldnt use less than a 8+2 phase vrm on a 5ghz + 8 core.
Click to expand...

7+1, and your board is what 4+1 or 4+2?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that 6+2 phase vrm? I wouldnt use less than a 8+2 phase vrm on a 5ghz + 8 core.
Click to expand...

7+1 phase actually......

Flail Ninja'd me!......by 3 seconds


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anyone interested in swapping a 9590 for an 8370 or 8370e?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well


Damn, had that been out a year ago, I'd of never melted my ASRock and killed my 8300! lol

Very nice board from the best there is in the way of AM3+ mobo's...

I'm happy with my Sabertooth, I got it for $100 used on amazon with 90 day return, but had this been out at the time I would of grabbed it in a second.

In regards to the 9590.... yes, it is a leaky hog.... I only got the chip as part of a crazily cheaply priced package deal of various stuff I bought and ended up getting it for free in the end after selling some stuff off.
Had it been the case of me buying the CPU outright, I would of opted for the 8370.....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone interested in swapping a 9590 for an 8370 or 8370e?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, had that been out a year ago, I'd of never melted my ASRock and killed my 8300! lol
> 
> Very nice board from the best there is in the way of AM3+ mobo's...
> 
> I'm happy with my Sabertooth, I got it for $100 used on amazon with 90 day return, but had this been out at the time I would of grabbed it in a second.
> 
> In regards to the 9590.... yes, it is a leaky hog.... I only got the chip as part of a crazily cheaply priced package deal of various stuff I bought and ended up getting it for free in the end after selling some stuff off.
> Had it been the case of me buying the CPU outright, I would of opted for the 8370.....
Click to expand...

Yeah it is, I wouldn't mind one to play around with tbh, seems to handle an FX chip pretty well









and I'm the same, my 9590 was the same price as a 8350 at the time so I figured why not, turned out to be a half decent chip.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone interested in swapping a 9590 for an 8370 or 8370e?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, had that been out a year ago, I'd of never melted my ASRock and killed my 8300! lol
> 
> Very nice board from the best there is in the way of AM3+ mobo's...
> 
> I'm happy with my Sabertooth, I got it for $100 used on amazon with 90 day return, but had this been out at the time I would of grabbed it in a second.
> 
> In regards to the 9590.... yes, it is a leaky hog.... I only got the chip as part of a crazily cheaply priced package deal of various stuff I bought and ended up getting it for free in the end after selling some stuff off.
> Had it been the case of me buying the CPU outright, I would of opted for the 8370.....


ill trade you a 8350 for it







lmao
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 7+1, and your board is what 4+1 or 4+2?


lmao this setup was free tbh i would never have bought a 8350 and a 4+2 phase board. a jackass friend of mine bent the pins on the 8350 and thought it was done for and gave me the board and processor... It was his first build and didnt know any better. I also didnt know him at the time. My x58 setup is my daily with a x5650 @ 4.0


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anyone interested in swapping a 9590 for an 8370 or 8370e?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, had that been out a year ago, I'd of never melted my ASRock and killed my 8300! lol
> 
> Very nice board from the best there is in the way of AM3+ mobo's...
> 
> I'm happy with my Sabertooth, I got it for $100 used on amazon with 90 day return, but had this been out at the time I would of grabbed it in a second.
> 
> In regards to the 9590.... yes, it is a leaky hog.... I only got the chip as part of a crazily cheaply priced package deal of various stuff I bought and ended up getting it for free in the end after selling some stuff off.
> Had it been the case of me buying the CPU outright, I would of opted for the 8370.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is, I wouldn't mind one to play around with tbh, seems to handle an FX chip pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm the same, my 9590 was the same price as a 8350 at the time so I figured why not, turned out to be a half decent chip.
Click to expand...

If i end up buying another one its either this board or an older ud-5 or ud-7 (or both)

I do have two FX-8s and a X6 on the way for some interesting testing, so i will need more than one am3+ board


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 7+1, and your board is what 4+1 or 4+2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> If i end up buying another one its either this board or an older ud-5 or ud-7 (or both)
> 
> I do have two FX-8s and a X6 on the way for some interesting testing, so i will need more than one am3+ board


good choice. The ud7 is a great board.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well, when i Upgrade I might as well upgrade the girlfriend kaveri rig. and then retire that rig to its rightful place... HTPC

her rig uses a 960, not something an FX or even a X6 will ever have an issue driving even in sli. (the kaveri @ 4ghz drives it just fine)

i would prefer a ud-7 because its better suited for the magnitude of uses i'd likely put it thru. ("render farm", small home server with silly pcie storage options., and a BM test bench sort of rig.)

as a proper UD5+ board is required for proper cross generational comparison. (IMHO anyway i know there are a few other board that can do the same but i don't trust them as much as i trust a Ud5 or 7 to do this job)


----------



## mus1mus

If you guys are only close. I can still source some 1432PGY locally. Both of my 8370Es hit 5.0 with less than 1.5V But they cost a hefty $220 round here.

The current chip does 5.0 at 1.45V.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you guys are only close. I can still source some 1432PGY locally. Both of my 8370Es hit 5.0 with less than 1.5V But they cost a hefty $220 round here.
> 
> The current chip does 5.0 at 1.45V.


Hey....I'm local.......ish


----------



## mus1mus

Do you want one?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you want one?


If I had the spare cash I would yeah, unfortunately I'm a bit broke atm









my 1446PGS 8370 does 4.8 at 1.45v, havn't tried to hit 5.0 stable on it yet but I'm pretty sure it'll do it in less than 1.5v


----------



## mus1mus

I have some aussie colleagues that go in and out our lands. Pretty sure we can arrange that.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I find it asinine that these Intel fanbois are so but hurt by AMD IPC and then within 5 minutes in a different thread are whining and complaining about Intels pricing.
> and yet in the threads succeeding that they are suggesting putting more money in intels pockets
> 
> Perpetuating cycle of the uneducated masses, why they bother asking when as like they are bout to jump Intels ship. when we know they flat out will not.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. the fx 8350 has good price to performance if you keep it stock. When at 4.7ghz aka 9590 and up it really doesnt considering you need a beefy board and cooling + a good power supply
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> FX-8300 (no typo) is a staggering value. Get a upper tier 970 board and OC it to ~4.4ghz. No massive PSU needed.
> 
> CPU/MB/RAM cost was something like $250.
> 
> 
> 
> lol can you read? i clearly said 4.7 and up....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that 6+2 phase vrm? I wouldnt use less than a 8+2 phase vrm on a 5ghz + 8 core.
Click to expand...

It seems clear to me by your posts you do not really know much about motherboards then. To be clear. It is not the number of phases that matter but rather the quality of them. I can run 5GHz all day long on my 6+2 Asus M5A99FX motherboard. Try do that in the 12+2 ASRock Extreme 9 and you could have some fire works.

You also do not need crazy amounts of cooling and the greatest motherboard to run this chip. You can pick up an MSI 970 Gaming, Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, M5A99X ,M5A99FX, Asus 970 Pro Gaming Giga UD3 and Giga G1 Gaming all for fairly decent amounts of cash and all of the above boards will reach 4.7GHz with relative ease. Again you also do not need crazy cooling to get there either if you know what you are doing.


----------



## mus1mus

Has anyone had a chance to run 2400MHz RAM with 32GB?

I think I can stabilize this. But a bit slacker at 11-13-13-32-CR1.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to run 2400MHz RAM with 32GB?
> 
> I think I can stabilize this. But a bit slacker at 11-13-13-32-CR1.


If someone wants to throw me another 16GB Trident X kit I'll give it a crack


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to run 2400MHz RAM with 32GB?
> 
> I think I can stabilize this. But a bit slacker at 11-13-13-32-CR1.


CR2/T2 might make your life a little easier.

10-14-13-36-47-t2 might work if they are gskill.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It seems clear to me by your posts you do not really know much about motherboards then. To be clear. It is not the number of phases that matter but rather the quality of them. I can run 5GHz all day long on my 6+2 Asus M5A99FX motherboard. Try do that in the 12+2 ASRock Extreme 9 and you could have some fire works.
> 
> You also do not need crazy amounts of cooling and the greatest motherboard to run this chip. You can pick up an MSI 970 Gaming, Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, M5A99X ,M5A99FX, Asus 970 Pro Gaming Giga UD3 and Giga G1 Gaming all for fairly decent amounts of cash and all of the above boards will reach 4.7GHz with relative ease. Again you also do not need crazy cooling to get there either if you know what you are doing.


oh ik the whole argument about quality vrms. How about get a board that has quality 8+2 phase? 1.5 vcore plus out of a 6+2 would still be pushing it imo. But i dont plan on stopping till im at 1.6-1.65 vcore on a sabertooth. lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It seems clear to me by your posts you do not really know much about motherboards then. To be clear. It is not the number of phases that matter but rather the quality of them. I can run 5GHz all day long on my 6+2 Asus M5A99FX motherboard. Try do that in the 12+2 ASRock Extreme 9 and you could have some fire works.
> 
> You also do not need crazy amounts of cooling and the greatest motherboard to run this chip. You can pick up an MSI 970 Gaming, Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, M5A99X ,M5A99FX, Asus 970 Pro Gaming Giga UD3 and Giga G1 Gaming all for fairly decent amounts of cash and all of the above boards will reach 4.7GHz with relative ease. Again you also do not need crazy cooling to get there either if you know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> oh ik the whole argument about quality vrms. How about get a board that has quality 8+2 phase? 1.5 vcore plus out of a 6+2 would still be pushing it imo. But i dont plan on stopping till im at 1.6-1.65 vcore on a sabertooth. lol.
Click to expand...

I have pushed 1.57V on an 8350 for 2 years on this board before I managed to score a deal on this golden 8370. Your whole argument is based around the fact that you need expensive parts for 4.7GHz. So why would you want to get an 8+2 board if you are trying to save money. All of the above boards are either 6+2, 7+1 or 8+2 (doubled 4+1's) can run 4.7 or more reliably and they do not cost the earth. So essentially the argument on cost becomes invalid.

EDIT: I will also add I have pushed beyond 1.6V on this board for benchmarking as well.


----------



## miklkit

It seems like this is a good time to post this again. 5ghz with a $80 air cooler in a $45 case.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to run 2400MHz RAM with 32GB?
> 
> I think I can stabilize this. But a bit slacker at 11-13-13-32-CR1.


Now that's what I'm talking about, go get it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It seems clear to me by your posts you do not really know much about motherboards then. To be clear. It is not the number of phases that matter but rather the quality of them. I can run 5GHz all day long on my 6+2 Asus M5A99FX motherboard. Try do that in the 12+2 ASRock Extreme 9 and you could have some fire works.
> 
> You also do not need crazy amounts of cooling and the greatest motherboard to run this chip. You can pick up an MSI 970 Gaming, Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, M5A99X ,M5A99FX, Asus 970 Pro Gaming Giga UD3 and Giga G1 Gaming all for fairly decent amounts of cash and all of the above boards will reach 4.7GHz with relative ease. Again you also do not need crazy cooling to get there either if you know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> oh ik the whole argument about quality vrms. How about get a board that has quality 8+2 phase? 1.5 vcore plus out of a 6+2 would still be pushing it imo. But i dont plan on stopping till im at 1.6-1.65 vcore on a sabertooth. lol.
Click to expand...

its not just about the voltage...

this isn't exactly a static game. you processor wants Xwattage, there is more than one set of variables that = Xwattage.

some considerations deal with amperage better than voltage, some deal with voltage better than amperage

then you have to account for switching frequency, an the inherent effect of the switching frequency in the voltage response, then it make your crummy PSU more apparent.

but again if you are starting from dirty power in the wall and are not conditioning it not even the best PSU will matter that much. it will still experience higher than expected ripple as its control functions are struggling to deal with the dirty power.

when we are talking about Asus the quality difference between 7 and 8 cpu phases is negligible until you are reaching for the FX overclock ceiling, which is the 5ghz + range. Cannot say the same for the other AIB partners.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to run 2400MHz RAM with 32GB?
> 
> I think I can stabilize this. But a bit slacker at 11-13-13-32-CR1.


I had a 4x8GB Hyper kit that would do 12-13-*** something @ 2400 with 2400NB and it would not stablize without 1.4v NB, but it did work, only at 2T though


----------



## mus1mus

2400 RAM
3000 CPU NB
3900 HT
5000 CPU?








benching next week.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2400 RAM
> 3000 CPU NB
> 3900 HT
> 5000 CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benching next week.


Oh man, I want to see that 3000NB SOOOOO bad









Highest I have been able to go is 2700


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Oh man, I want to see that 3000NB SOOOOO bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest I have been able to go is 2700


Break her slow


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2400 RAM
> 3000 CPU NB
> 3900 HT
> 5000 CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benching next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I want to see that 3000NB SOOOOO bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest I have been able to go is 2700
Click to expand...

Have you tried your hand at it with the 970 MSI?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Have you tried your hand at it with the 970 MSI?


Haven't tried any FX in that board yet..... it loves high NB on the Thuban though









Am getting around 2800MHz with ease @ 1.3v and around 3000Mhz @ 1.35v

I actually would like to try this 9590 in that board once I build my next system, so that my son can take the x6 and I'll just keep the saber as a NICE backup....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Seems to handle 5.0 pretty well


Thank you for this post, now i can see another similar build that has way higher IOPS than me. I still haven't solve the IOPS problem yet but i am working on it.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> its not just about the voltage...
> 
> this isn't exactly a static game. you processor wants Xwattage, there is more than one set of variables that = Xwattage.
> 
> some considerations deal with amperage better than voltage, some deal with voltage better than amperage
> 
> then you have to account for switching frequency, an the inherent effect of the switching frequency in the voltage response, then it make your crummy PSU more apparent.
> 
> but again if you are starting from dirty power in the wall and are not conditioning it not even the best PSU will matter that much. it will still experience higher than expected ripple as its control functions are struggling to deal with the dirty power.
> 
> when we are talking about Asus the quality difference between 7 and 8 cpu phases is negligible until you are reaching for the FX overclock ceiling, which is the 5ghz + range. Cannot say the same for the other AIB partners.


true i keep forgetting that asus puts quality vrms on almost everything lol. My crappy 4+2 phase m5a97 can handle 1.4 vcore and prime 95. Thats about its hard limit. Im in no way ragging on the 8350 as i love the processor and it feels snappier than my x5650 inside windows. Hell i went through a point where i used it daily over my x58 setup and i am still considering ditching the x58 for the 8350.


----------



## Benjiw

Ah normality has returned to the thread, I did a thing today!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It seems clear to me by your posts you do not really know much about motherboards then. To be clear. It is not the number of phases that matter but rather the quality of them. I can run 5GHz all day long on my 6+2 Asus M5A99FX motherboard. Try do that in the 12+2 ASRock Extreme 9 and you could have some fire works.
> 
> You also do not need crazy amounts of cooling and the greatest motherboard to run this chip. You can pick up an MSI 970 Gaming, Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0, M5A99X ,M5A99FX, Asus 970 Pro Gaming Giga UD3 and Giga G1 Gaming all for fairly decent amounts of cash and all of the above boards will reach 4.7GHz with relative ease. Again you also do not need crazy cooling to get there either if you know what you are doing.


With a good chip, yes, I agree. However, my FX8350 has a problem with cores 6 and 7, the last module to be exact, that fails at anything about 4.3 or so GHz. Voltage amount is not relevant with this chip but, it does work daily at stock speeds with zero problems and is still quite fast for a daily driver chip.







(MSI 970 Gaming mainboard.)


----------



## Mega Man

I don't mean this to be ride but that can not be true. Something else has to be the problem. If that is true I think that would be the worst chip of ever heard of. Even the worst hits 4.5 or 4.6


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't mean this to be ride but that can not be true. Something else has to be the problem. If that is true I think that would be the worst chip of ever heard of. Even the worst hits 4.5 or 4.6


Unfortunately, it is true.







Same whether it is this board, an Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 or Extreme 9 board. With P95, that module always fails when overclocked no matter the settings or cooling. Hate to say it but, not all the chips are capable of hitting high speeds which kind of sucks for me.


----------



## Mega Man

You have increased cpu/nb voltage and NB voltage correct?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

thing is AMD does't bin that tight into the range.

there is something else, if this is true that chip should have been a 63XX, we have not seen that kind of bin error at all here.

maybe its asrock..*shrug* I refuse to believe that a 8350 is only capable of 100 mhz over its turbo regardless of batch


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> With a good chip, yes, I agree. However, my FX8350 has a problem with cores 6 and 7, the last module to be exact, that fails at anything about 4.3 or so GHz. Voltage amount is not relevant with this chip but, it does work daily at stock speeds with zero problems and is still quite fast for a daily driver chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MSI 970 Gaming mainboard.)


4.3 GHz?

I need this verified. It would take a very bad chip and terribad set-up on mobo and cooling side of things to limit the OC by a 100 Meg!

Post screenies please.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello, and what voltage are you setting at 4.3ghz please?, cpu load line settings please ? an turbo core and apm disabled?.
moderate setting of 1.44v give 4.6ghz on mine, it just just cant pump me any more voltage as it gets unstable, I could see this in occt read out after a short test.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Ever read tech news? It's happening this year..... And there is nothing wrong with these chips, mine serves me very well...


Yes and they have been saying so every year and still the best I can find from AMD on market is a 32nm 8350. So any news about Zen this year? Or next year? 14nm? So far I can't find anything like a release date and specs.
So far it's just rumors every year.

Hey to each their own, I'm just looking for some news that aren't rumors. You like the old AMD CPUs, good for ya.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Ever read tech news? It's happening this year..... And there is nothing wrong with these chips, mine serves me very well...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they have been saying so every year and still the best I can find from AMD on market is a 32nm 8350. So any news about Zen this year? Or next year? 14nm? So far I can't find anything like a release date and specs.
> So far it's just rumors every year.
> 
> Hey to each their own, I'm just looking for some news that aren't rumors. You like the old AMD CPUs, good for ya.
Click to expand...

Bristol Ridge will be releasing later this year along with the AM4 platform, Summit Ridge will follow near the end of the year.

Don't try and play that card, you came in here flame baiting, if you wanted news then you'd actively go out and search for it (as you just did).

we're all PC enthusiasts here, there isn't any reason to bash on others just for their choice of hardware, the FX series is still quite capable in it's own right and for the majority of the people who buy them they are content with their purchase.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.3 GHz?
> 
> I need this verified. It would take a very bad chip and terribad set-up on mobo and cooling side of things to limit the OC by a 100 Meg!
> 
> Post screenies please.


Sorry but nope, I am not going to bother nor go through all the stuff again. The chip I have is crap for overclocking, simple as that, it happens. The last module is faulty but not at stock speeds so it is not a warranty issue either. (I can ask them but, I doubt they would replace it.) These things happen, it is just the way life is, count yourself lucky that you do not have this chip.







That said, I am happy with it anyways but, it is not worth spending the money on another cpu just to see what happens.

Heck, for all I know, there may have been an issue on one of the other boards which damaged it was already weak and overclocking help wear it down.







Such as the way it is and besides, stock speeds are still plenty fast for a work based machine. (I work in IT and run a lot of programs all the time.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thing is AMD does't bin that tight into the range.
> 
> there is something else, if this is true that chip should have been a 63XX, we have not seen that kind of bin error at all here.
> 
> maybe its asrock..*shrug* I refuse to believe that a 8350 is only capable of 100 mhz over its turbo regardless of batch


It is what it is and it happens, whether you believe it or not. (That is the thing about computers that I love, they do not care about our beliefs, only whether they work or not.) I have to admit, although my 6700k is not a good overclocker since it only goes to about 4.6Ghz at 1.4v, it is still very fast but, I am a red fan at heart and wish I had stuck with the red team at home just because.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Sorry but nope, I am not going to bother nor go through all the stuff again. The chip I have is crap for overclocking, simple as that, it happens. The last module is faulty but not at stock speeds so it is not a warranty issue either. (I can ask them but, I doubt they would replace it.) These things happen, it is just the way life is, count yourself lucky that you do not have this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I am happy with it anyways but, it is not worth spending the money on another cpu just to see what happens.
> 
> Heck, for all I know, there may have been an issue on one of the other boards which damaged it was already weak and overclocking help wear it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as the way it is and besides, stock speeds are still plenty fast for a work based machine. (I work in IT and run a lot of programs all the time.)
> It is what it is and it happens, whether you believe it or not. (That is the thing about computers that I love, they do not care about our beliefs, only whether they work or not.) I have to admit, although my 6700k is not a good overclocker since it only goes to about 4.6Ghz at 1.4v, it is still very fast but, I am a red fan at heart and wish I had stuck with the red team at home just because.


I wouldn't overclock a work machine anyway but that's just me...one post of bios screens could get you where you want to be...I didn't see any real mentions of any voltages so it could be anything but unwillingness to try and labeling a chip as bad shows you probably haven't tried to fix it too much...but hey whatever works...I was sure my chip wouldn't pass 4.6 with under 1.48v but it in fact does when all the other voltages are properly set...in fact it runs 4.8 with those settings and 1.48...but if in fact that chip really us that bad it would literally be the worst one ever seen here...


----------



## mus1mus

Ahh... I get what you mean. I have an 8320 that is also a dud. But even that can do 4.3 on stock Voltage. 4.5 by just setting the LLC to have a little boost of the Voltage. I am not playing with it now.

The current chip is a hoot. Though it's not luck that brought me this chip. I have to search the forums for known batches and look for what's available on my locale. Those info won't let you down.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Ever read tech news? It's happening this year..... And there is nothing wrong with these chips, mine serves me very well...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they have been saying so every year and still the best I can find from AMD on market is a 32nm 8350. So any news about Zen this year? Or next year? 14nm? So far I can't find anything like a release date and specs.
> So far it's just rumors every year.
> 
> Hey to each their own, I'm just looking for some news that aren't rumors. You like the old AMD CPUs, good for ya.
Click to expand...

you are a little behind on the time.

we have the date AMD has given(october 2016). To the fact Zen is actually early they pushed it ahead of k12. they have never claimed for zen to be out by now.

Piledriver has been generationally succeed twice. (steam roller and Excavator)
Its be all over the news with details of the Uarch.

all you are going to get pre release is rumours, I'd rather have some faith in rumours rather than trying to come to terns with THIS

http://search.ncix.com/products/?sku=SY5638363

so ya, BEND over for your man.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.3 GHz?
> 
> I need this verified. It would take a very bad chip and terribad set-up on mobo and cooling side of things to limit the OC by a 100 Meg!
> 
> Post screenies please.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but nope, I am not going to bother nor go through all the stuff again. The chip I have is crap for overclocking, simple as that, it happens. The last module is faulty but not at stock speeds so it is not a warranty issue either. (I can ask them but, I doubt they would replace it.) These things happen, it is just the way life is, count yourself lucky that you do not have this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I am happy with it anyways but, it is not worth spending the money on another cpu just to see what happens.
> 
> Heck, for all I know, there may have been an issue on one of the other boards which damaged it was already weak and overclocking help wear it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such as the way it is and besides, stock speeds are still plenty fast for a work based machine. (I work in IT and run a lot of programs all the time.)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thing is AMD does't bin that tight into the range.
> 
> there is something else, if this is true that chip should have been a 63XX, we have not seen that kind of bin error at all here.
> 
> maybe its asrock..*shrug* I refuse to believe that a 8350 is only capable of 100 mhz over its turbo regardless of batch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what it is and it happens, whether you believe it or not. (That is the thing about computers that I love, they do not care about our beliefs, only whether they work or not.) I have to admit, although my 6700k is not a good overclocker since it only goes to about 4.6Ghz at 1.4v, it is still very fast but, I am a red fan at heart and wish I had stuck with the red team at home just because.
Click to expand...

Actually i remember you asking for help a while back than blatantly ignoring all the advice. So no i'm not going to believe you..


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> thing is AMD does't bin that tight into the range.
> 
> there is something else, if this is true that chip should have been a 63XX, we have not seen that kind of bin error at all here.
> 
> maybe its asrock..*shrug* I refuse to believe that a 8350 is only capable of 100 mhz over its turbo regardless of batch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Actually i remember you asking for help a while back than blatantly ignoring all the advice. So no i'm not going to believe you..


Well, then you remember incorrectly because I ended up doing what was suggesting and it did not help. Believe me or not, it does not matter to me at all. If you want, you can send me one of your high overclocking chips and I will prove it to you then?







Otherwise, believe me or not, it makes no difference one way or the other.

Edit: Oh, and that was over a year ago on an FX 8320 using the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 board and the evidence was presented. Shot man, sometimes, you are wrong but, it makes no difference there either, the chip does what it does, such as life and the way things are. Not all the FX chips will overclock to 4.7GHz, simple as that. Crap, I am an AMD fan and not blinded by it.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ahh... I get what you mean. I have an 8320 that is also a dud. But even that can do 4.3 on stock Voltage. 4.5 by just setting the LLC to have a little boost of the Voltage. I am not playing with it now.
> 
> The current chip is a hoot. Though it's not luck that brought me this chip. I have to search the forums for known batches and look for what's available on my locale. Those info won't let you down.


Thanks.







Yeah, I have never really taken the time to search the forums for a proper batch or such so I am just going to stick with what I have. I have had this chip for 3 years and the best I ever saw out of it was, I think, 4.5 GHz but chances are, the weak cores were getting weaker the more I tried to push it. As long as it runs at stock clocks without issue, I am going to live with that until next year. (No more computer purchases for the rest of this year at all, unless something breaks or needs to be replaced.) Besides, it is possible the cores were damaged at one point and they just became steadily worse over time.

You know, I think I will contact AMD and see what they say. The worst they can say is no, we will not replace it. (This is being totally upfront with them, of course.)


----------



## Alastair

Yes I remember you now! Your trying to push an 8350 beyond 4.3GHz on a crap motherboard (extreme 4) on crap cooling (Hyper 212) and it's the chips fault? Yeah right. 4.3GHz is right on the money in terms of average overclocks with the Hyper 212 and mid-life 13xx batch 83xx's.

Yeah that's a terrible chip alright. (sarcasm)


----------



## mus1mus

Not an RMA subject IMO. If that's an Intel, I would kill that and ask for a return. 3 years is also too long to be RMAed.


----------



## Alastair

In other news. My back up gaming/parents rig is coming along. Parts are on their way. Should be here Thursday.

It's an Athlon 860K
With Asus A88x pro mobo
8GB of Gskill Ares 2133 CL 10's
1TB HDD
My pair of ye Olde HD6850's
Seasonic M12ii 620w
Corsair SPEC 02 chassis
And Thermalright IFX 14 doing the CPU cooling.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I remember you now! Your trying to push an 8350 beyond 4.3GHz on a crap motherboard (extreme 4) on *crap cooling (Hyper 212)* and it's the chips fault? Yeah right. 4.3GHz is right on the money in terms of average overclocks with the Hyper 212 and mid-life 13xx batch 83xx's.
> 
> Yeah that's a terrible chip alright. (sarcasm)


Hey......don't make me break out my temp results again









I'd be willing to bet I can do 4.8Ghz on a 212 and have it stay under 60c core temp actually.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey......don't make me break out my temp results again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I can do 4.8Ghz on a 212 and have it stay under 60c core temp actually.....


Hmmm. No doubt for a 5-0 on my chip on air. Even 5.1 is very easy to reach.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I remember you now! Your trying to push an 8350 beyond 4.3GHz on a crap motherboard (extreme 4) on *crap cooling (Hyper 212)* and it's the chips fault? Yeah right. 4.3GHz is right on the money in terms of average overclocks with the Hyper 212 and mid-life 13xx batch 83xx's.
> 
> Yeah that's a terrible chip alright. (sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey......don't make me break out my temp results again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I can do 4.8Ghz on a 212 and have it stay under 60c core temp actually.....
Click to expand...

there are exceptions to the rule. Yours if I remember correctly is a far friendlier late 2014 batch cpu. Remember the numbers I gave are averages. How many 83xx Vishera's are you gonna find doing 4.8 or more on air? Especially single towers. Remember the Hyper 212 Evo has a max TDP of 180W. You will generally be hitting the 180w mark at around 4.5GHz on your average chip.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

with adequate supplementary cooling, and not a kaka motherboard that doesn't trap heat in the socket, there are chips that will be pulling 160-180 for 4.8(not many but a few mine is closer to 170-180w right now maybe i'd have to dig out that metre again to be sure)

my old chip, not a chance, my new chip, with some tweaking a single town cooler could do well... but then again more refer to the 212+ not the 212 evo (dunno if there is actually a difference) I've not used the evo and the 212+ was used on a core2 duo so no real concept for me on how it would deal with the newer FX chips


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I remember you now! Your trying to push an 8350 beyond 4.3GHz on a crap motherboard (extreme 4) on *crap cooling (Hyper 212)* and it's the chips fault? Yeah right. 4.3GHz is right on the money in terms of average overclocks with the Hyper 212 and mid-life 13xx batch 83xx's.
> 
> Yeah that's a terrible chip alright. (sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey......don't make me break out my temp results again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I can do 4.8Ghz on a 212 and have it stay under 60c core temp actually.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are exceptions to the rule. Yours if I remember correctly is a far friendlier late 2014 batch cpu. Remember the numbers I gave are averages. How many 83xx Vishera's are you gonna find doing 4.8 or more on air? Especially single towers. Remember the Hyper 212 Evo has a max TDP of 180W. You will generally be hitting the 180w mark at around 4.5GHz on your average chip.
Click to expand...

My 8350 is a 1326 PGS (4.8Ghz @ 1.464v) actually, my 8370 is a 1446 PGS (4.8Ghz @ 1.454v)

The number of FX-8xxx you find that can go further on air cooling is increasing by the day simply because they are still selling and they obviously aren't still selling older batches


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with adequate supplementary cooling, and not a kaka motherboard that doesn't trap heat in the socket, there are chips that will be pulling 160-180 for 4.8(not many but a few mine is closer to 170-180w right now maybe i'd have to dig out that metre again to be sure)
> 
> my old chip, not a chance, my new chip, with some tweaking a single town cooler could do well... but then again more refer to the 212+ not the 212 evo (dunno if there is actually a difference) I've not used the evo and the 212+ was used on a core2 duo so no real concept for me on how it would deal with the newer FX chips


212 Evo has a semi clear black fan while the 212X has a grey fan and some "vents" around the heatpipes, only difference really


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with adequate supplementary cooling, and not a kaka motherboard that doesn't trap heat in the socket, there are chips that will be pulling 160-180 for 4.8(not many but a few mine is closer to 170-180w right now maybe i'd have to dig out that metre again to be sure)
> 
> my old chip, not a chance, my new chip, with some tweaking a single town cooler could do well... but then again more refer to the 212+ not the 212 evo (dunno if there is actually a difference) I've not used the evo and the 212+ was used on a core2 duo so no real concept for me on how it would deal with the newer FX chips


Original Hyper 212. Sickleflow fans and a gap in the fins between the heatpipes. Not direct touch base. 150w TDP core 2 Duo Era.

Hyper 212+ Blademaster fan direct touch base. Fins completely bridge between the heatpipes now. 180w TDP Late Core 2 early core i Era.

Hyper 212 Evo. XtraFlo fan. Continuous direct contact base. 180w TDP

Hyper 212X. Modified XtraFlo fan. Vents and vanes on the fins to help guide the airflow. CDC base. Still 180W TDP (I think)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I remember you now! Your trying to push an 8350 beyond 4.3GHz on a crap motherboard (extreme 4) on *crap cooling (Hyper 212)* and it's the chips fault? Yeah right. 4.3GHz is right on the money in terms of average overclocks with the Hyper 212 and mid-life 13xx batch 83xx's.
> 
> Yeah that's a terrible chip alright. (sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey......don't make me break out my temp results again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I can do 4.8Ghz on a 212 and have it stay under 60c core temp actually.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are exceptions to the rule. Yours if I remember correctly is a far friendlier late 2014 batch cpu. Remember the numbers I gave are averages. How many 83xx Vishera's are you gonna find doing 4.8 or more on air? Especially single towers. Remember the Hyper 212 Evo has a max TDP of 180W. You will generally be hitting the 180w mark at around 4.5GHz on your average chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 8350 is a 1326 PGS (4.8Ghz @ 1.464v) actually, my 8370 is a 1446 PGS (4.8Ghz @ 1.454v)
> 
> The number of FX-8xxx you find that can go further on air cooling is increasing by the day simply because they are still selling and they obviously aren't still selling older batches
Click to expand...

yeah but those are pretty damn good chips average chips coming from day one till about early 2014 would manage around 4.8 at 1.5 and 5.0 in the 1.55+ region.

Edit: I owned two average chips. A 1308 8320 and a 1328 8350. Both managed 4.8 in the 1.48 to 1.5 region. My board's VRM's cried uncle at 4.9-4.95 at 1.55-1.57.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> with adequate supplementary cooling, and not a kaka motherboard that doesn't trap heat in the socket, there are chips that will be pulling 160-180 for 4.8(not many but a few mine is closer to 170-180w right now maybe i'd have to dig out that metre again to be sure)
> 
> my old chip, not a chance, my new chip, with some tweaking a single town cooler could do well... but then again more refer to the 212+ not the 212 evo (dunno if there is actually a difference) I've not used the evo and the 212+ was used on a core2 duo so no real concept for me on how it would deal with the newer FX chips
> 
> 
> 
> Original Hyper 212. Sickleflow fans and a gap in the fins between the heatpipes. Not direct touch base. 150w TDP core 2 Duo Era.
> 
> Hyper 212+ Blademaster fan direct touch base. Fins completely bridge between the heatpipes now. 180w TDP Late Core 2 early core i Era.
> 
> Hyper 212 Evo. XtraFlo fan. Continuous direct contact base. 180w TDP
> 
> Hyper 212X. Modified XtraFlo fan. Vents and vanes on the fins to help guide the airflow. CDC base. Still 180W TDP (I think)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I remember you now! Your trying to push an 8350 beyond 4.3GHz on a crap motherboard (extreme 4) on *crap cooling (Hyper 212)* and it's the chips fault? Yeah right. 4.3GHz is right on the money in terms of average overclocks with the Hyper 212 and mid-life 13xx batch 83xx's.
> 
> Yeah that's a terrible chip alright. (sarcasm)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey......don't make me break out my temp results again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet I can do 4.8Ghz on a 212 and have it stay under 60c core temp actually.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there are exceptions to the rule. Yours if I remember correctly is a far friendlier late 2014 batch cpu. Remember the numbers I gave are averages. How many 83xx Vishera's are you gonna find doing 4.8 or more on air? Especially single towers. Remember the Hyper 212 Evo has a max TDP of 180W. You will generally be hitting the 180w mark at around 4.5GHz on your average chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 8350 is a 1326 PGS (4.8Ghz @ 1.464v) actually, my 8370 is a 1446 PGS (4.8Ghz @ 1.454v)
> 
> The number of FX-8xxx you find that can go further on air cooling is increasing by the day simply because they are still selling and they obviously aren't still selling older batches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but those are pretty damn good chips average chips coming from day one till about early 2014 would manage around 4.8 at 1.5 and 5.0 in the 1.55+ region.
> 
> Edit: I owned two average chips. A 1308 8320 and a 1328 8350. Both managed 4.8 in the 1.48 to 1.5 region. My board's VRM's cried uncle at 4.9-4.95 at 1.55-1.57.
Click to expand...

I'll pump 1.5v into my 8370 tomorrow and throw up some results if my net is kind to me (speed capped atm, 64/64 kbps speeds







)

I still think it'll stay under 70c though









actually found this article pretty interesting: http://wccftech.com/amd-wraith-cooler-hyper-212-evo/


----------



## miklkit

Didn't you get a 212 to 4.6 last year? Outside at night?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Didn't you get a 212 to 4.6 last year? Outside at night?


212X on my 8350 at 4.6Ghz max temp was 49.9c, it was at night but not outside, it was on a test bench, ambient was between 15-20c iirc.

It's now in a case sitting on a desk.



.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 212X on my 8350 at 4.6Ghz max temp was 49.9c, it was at night but not outside, it was on a test bench, ambient was between 15-20c iirc.
> 
> It's now in a case sitting on a desk.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks.







I pretty much ended up with the same results on an Asrock 990FX Extreme 9 board with my chip in that the last module was weak, unfortunately. That was with a Noctua NH-D15 which I am now using on my 6700k. The Hyper 212 is an excellent cooler except for extreme overclocking.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 212X on my 8350 at 4.6Ghz max temp was 49.9c, it was at night but not outside, it was on a test bench, ambient was between 15-20c iirc.
> 
> It's now in a case sitting on a desk.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much ended up with the same results on an Asrock 990FX Extreme 9 board with my chip in that the last module was weak, unfortunately. That was with a Noctua NH-D15 which I am now using on my 6700k. The Hyper 212 is an excellent cooler except for extreme overclocking.
Click to expand...

The Hyper 212 is a good cooler yes but only for either small overclocks or if you don't mind noise on larger ones (this thing at 4.8 is nearly unbearable compared to a D15.....)


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Hyper 212 is a good cooler yes but only for either small overclocks or if you don't mind noise on larger ones (this thing at 4.8 is nearly unbearable compared to a D15.....)


aint nothing compared to deltas though ;p


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Hyper 212 is a good cooler yes but only for either small overclocks or if you don't mind noise on larger ones (this thing at 4.8 is nearly unbearable compared to a D15.....)


I cobbled together a 212 with an 8320 @ 4.7, on an M5A97 LE R2.0, just for fun. The experience can best be likened to flying a biplane from the aft stabilisers. The fact that it was possible though speaks to the thermal regulation on the Vishera parts, which I think is often overlooked by non-owners. Compared to my 6700k cooling my 8320 is a breeze.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I cobbled together a 212 with an 8320 @ 4.7, on an M5A97 LE R2.0, just for fun. The experience can best be likened to flying a biplane from the aft stabilisers. The fact that it was possible though speaks to the thermal regulation on the Vishera parts, which I think is often overlooked by non-owners. Compared to my 6700k cooling my 8320 is a breeze.


no way you ran prime 95 on that clock though. Not on that board atleast. It would throttle or hardlock.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Hyper 212 is a good cooler yes but only for either small overclocks or if you don't mind noise on larger ones (this thing at 4.8 is nearly unbearable compared to a D15.....)
> 
> 
> 
> aint nothing compared to deltas though ;p
Click to expand...

You'd be hard pressed to find anything that compares to Deltas








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Hyper 212 is a good cooler yes but only for either small overclocks or if you don't mind noise on larger ones (this thing at 4.8 is nearly unbearable compared to a D15.....)
> 
> 
> 
> I cobbled together a 212 with an 8320 @ 4.7, on an M5A97 LE R2.0, just for fun. The experience can best be likened to flying a biplane from the aft stabilisers. The fact that it was possible though speaks to the thermal regulation on the Vishera parts, which I think is often overlooked by non-owners. Compared to my 6700k cooling my 8320 is a breeze.
Click to expand...

FX chips are relatively easy to cool for the most part up until 4.7Ghz or so, past that you need some hefty (or loud) cooling to get the heat away quick enough.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to find anything that compares to Deltas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FX chips are relatively easy to cool for the most part up until 4.7Ghz or so, past that you need some hefty (or loud) cooling to get the heat away quick enough.


lol but the cooling is so worth. I undervolted mine though i couldnt take it after a week of running them full blast. My 360 rad with my deltas undervolted hits about 58c load temps around 4.8 ghz. I need mor rad...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *You'd be hard pressed to find anything that compares to Deltas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FX chips are relatively easy to cool for the most part up until 4.7Ghz or so, past that you need some hefty (or loud) cooling to get the heat away quick enough.


Depends how you look at it i guess. Performance wise my Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3k are pretty close i think. Aesthetics wise they look amazing and the build quality is very very good of the Noctuas. Never had such an well made and well performing fan. They are pricey though, but IMO worth every penny.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *You'd be hard pressed to find anything that compares to Deltas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FX chips are relatively easy to cool for the most part up until 4.7Ghz or so, past that you need some hefty (or loud) cooling to get the heat away quick enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how you look at it i guess. Performance wise my Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3k are pretty close i think. Aesthetics wise they look amazing and the build quality is very very good of the Noctuas. Never had such an well made and well performing fan. They are pricey though, but IMO worth every penny.
Click to expand...

You forget that I OWN quite a few of the 3k rpm Noctuas and still.........Deltas are above them in terms of airflow and static pressure simply because of the rpms.

Honestly the best (consumer level) fans you can get are still Gentle Typhoons and most likely always will be imo


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You forget that I OWN quite a few of the 3k rpm Noctuas and still.........Deltas are above them in terms of airflow and static pressure simply because of the rpms.
> 
> Honestly the best (consumer level) fans you can get are still Gentle Typhoons and most likely always will be imo


gentle typhoons are still my favorite fans. Id love to go back to them but i pulled my deltas out of old dells and couldnt pass free deltas up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You forget that I OWN quite a few of the 3k rpm Noctuas and still.........Deltas are above them in terms of airflow and static pressure simply because of the rpms.
> 
> Honestly the best (consumer level) fans you can get are still Gentle Typhoons and most likely always will be imo


I didn't forget, i didn't knew it until now lol

aha okay, well they are utterly loud and IMO the Noctua 3K rpm fans are relatively more quiet than the Corsair h100i fans and yet move a ton of air more.
I never owned delta or any of the GT fans so i have no reverence but IMO they are too loud and ugly.

My Noctua's are the best of 3 worlds, Aesthetics wise, noise and performance. I looked all over the Internet and couldn't find any 120mm fan that outperforms my Noctua at these levels.

On a side note, i was looking for the GT fans but i couldn't get them over here unfortunately. I would like to give them a try because they undervolt well and remain a fairly high static pressure at the same time.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> no way you ran prime 95 on that clock though. Not on that board atleast. It would throttle or hardlock.


Oh, no, it was purely for fun on a slow day; that same chip is sat in a kitty in the Red October sig rig. Passed 10 IBT AVX and some gaming at 4.6 though. It's a decent chip to begin with, it taps 5.0 before 1.5v on the kitty.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You forget that I OWN quite a few of the 3k rpm Noctuas and still.........Deltas are above them in terms of airflow and static pressure simply because of the rpms.
> 
> Honestly the best (consumer level) fans you can get are still Gentle Typhoons and most likely always will be imo
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't forget, i didn't knew it until now lol
> 
> aha okay, well they are utterly loud and IMO the Noctua 3K rpm fans are relatively more quiet than the Corsair h100i fans and yet move a ton of air more.
> I never owned delta or any of the GT fans so i have no reverence but IMO they are too loud and ugly.
> 
> My Noctua's are the best of 3 worlds, Aesthetics wise, noise and performance. I looked all over the Internet and couldn't find any 120mm fan that outperforms my Noctua at these levels.
> 
> On a side note, i was looking for the GT fans but i couldn't get them over here unfortunately. I would like to give them a try because they undervolt well and remain a fairly high static pressure at the same time.
Click to expand...

I've mentioned it a few times in here that I have them.

The SP120L's that you get on the H100i do exactly what they need to and nothing more, Noctua's are of course better but GT's are better again.

Don't get me wrong I love my NF-F12's but the GT's are simply in another league as a rad fan.

And the reason I don't have them is the same as you, availability and pricing, although they are back on the market now though so maybe in the future.


----------



## hawker-gb

Pair of ultra kaze 3000rpm blows GT away.









Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Pair of ultra kaze 3000rpm blows GT away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


Which GT though? 1850s?









I'd take 3300 rpm Nidec Beta Vs all day. Less noisy than 25mm Delta AFBs at same rpm. In PULL.

2x360 mm rads on an FX and I am getting 3C over ambient water temps under load at 5GHz. But then, it's 12C on that room.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Pair of ultra kaze 3000rpm blows GT away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


Kazes are 38mm thick vs 25mm thick for the GT's

Noise levels are rated at 45.90 dBA for the Kaze vs 36.5 for the GT's

Airflow is 133.60 CFM for the Kaze vs 83 CFM for the GT's

Couldn't get SP specs for the 3000rpm GT's or Kazes but the 1850rpm GT has a SP of 2.9mm/H2O

I'm sorry but they simply aren't comparable, the Ultra Kazes aren't a consumer style fan, they are thicker, waaaaaay noisier and also discontinued now.

GT's are still being produced









But hell.....lets talk about the NF-F12 3k rpm iPPC's for a moment here.

25mm thick, 43.5 dBA, 109.9 CFM and 7.63mm/H2O


----------



## mus1mus

I'd take it, you didnt have the 3K Delta AFB to compare that Noctua.

Most write-ups say they are less noisy than GTs at same RPM.


----------



## hawker-gb

Kaze is 6mm/h2o

They have great power at 1500rpm. More than GT at full speed.
Fantastic rad vents.

Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd take it, you didnt have the 3K Delta AFB to compare that Noctua.
> 
> Most write-ups say they are less noisy than GTs at same RPM.


Never had GT's or Deltas, I don't generally don't do comparisons with fans, each one has its own sound profile which is separate to noise level.

I like my Noctuas but I know GT's are better, just never had the chance to get them for a semi-decent price here


----------



## hawker-gb

Edit: kaze is more than 6mm/H2O

Poslano sa mog E6653 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

GTs up to 6K rpm for $25 round here.


----------



## UncleManuel

Hi there!

A few weeks ago I've configured my new PC and it runs well so far. But my inner Tim Taylor spoke to me and since today I'm hooked again with overclocking...
















I've got the FX-8320 and it runs on 4,2GHz so far, finetuning is needed (I'll open a new thread on this). This sh*** is addictive...


----------



## mus1mus

List down your rig details and ask if you get stuck. A lot of guys can chime in and help you out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've mentioned it a few times in here that I have them.
> 
> The SP120L's that you get on the H100i do exactly what they need to and nothing more, Noctua's are of course better but GT's are better again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love my NF-F12's but the GT's are simply in another league as a rad fan.
> 
> And the reason I don't have them is the same as you, availability and pricing, although they are back on the market now though so maybe in the future.


Oh i guess that slipped my mind, my bad.

The Corsair SP120L fans move a lot of air yes but they are cheaply made and go wrong easily, had replaced them for the second time because of grinding noise which is a bearing problem.
They are not very good radiator fans because of the round design, they leak a lot of air where the fan is not making contact with the radiator. Linus Techtips did an test with this and he claimed that it saved him a couple of degrees by adding duckttape to the fan in order to make an proper seal..

I noticed huge difference when i mounted my Noctua fans on the rad, its not only because of the higher RPM but also at lower speeds those fans are simply much better. I also tried my Cooler Master sickle flow 120mm fans on the rad and to be honest they did an very good job at relatively low noise level at full blast. Yes they are cheaply made but they are awesome compared to noise and performance wise and they do make an excellent seal on the radiator. They are very cheap as well.

I would love to test some GT fans though if i can find them.. maybe on marketplace or somewhere.


----------



## JerDerv

I don't post here a lot but i just wanted to throw this out there. I have had an "unstable" oc for about 4 months now without any issues. I had a IBT very high stable 4.9ghz oc that i ran for awhile without any issues. I decided to push my luck and drop the voltage one click. It failed IBT very high but ran cinebench r15 and firestrike without any issues. About 4 months ago i bumped that oc up to 5ghz. Again fails IBT but runs cinebench/firestrike and plays all my games without issue. I have left it there since and have not had a single crash or any weird issues.

I guess my question is; how overkill are these "stability" tests? My pc is just for gaming/web browsing i don't do anything important on it so i don't mind having that slight risk of instability.

Does anyone else daily an "unstable" oc?

EDIT: 8370E @ 5ghz 1.50v under load 1.75v idle.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I don't post here a lot but i just wanted to throw this out there. I have had an "unstable" oc for about 4 months now without any issues. I had a IBT very high stable 4.9ghz oc that i ran for awhile without any issues. I decided to push my luck and drop the voltage one click. It failed IBT very high but ran cinebench r15 and firestrike without any issues. About 4 months ago i bumped that oc up to 5ghz. Again fails IBT but runs cinebench/firestrike and plays all my games without issue. I have left it there since and have not had a single crash or any weird issues.
> 
> I guess my question is; how overkill are these "stability" tests? My pc is just for gaming/web browsing i don't do anything important on it so i don't mind having that slight risk of instability.
> 
> Does anyone else daily an "unstable" oc?
> 
> EDIT: 8370E @ 5ghz 1.50v under load 1.75v idle.


everyone's situation is different.

if it s a pure gaming and web surfing machine, you are not likely doing mission critical stuff.

if your data limit can handle the downloads for reformatting after an OS goes corrupt, then have at her. Just don't recommend that to anyone.
If your aim is to compare, you better be stable. no point in counting almost if it doesn't make it to the finish line

In my case, I've got a profile that i've NEVER overwritten that is rock solid stable, much testing went into that profile. This is the profile I work on.

I don't do ANY work on a Profile that hasn't matched the stability of the mentioned profile above. Not a risk i'm willing to take.

might be full on stable, but until it passes my entire "stress suite" so to speak, i dare not consider it so.

Bottom line, if you don't want to put the effort into making sure your system is stable, you shouldn't likely be overclocking.
there is something to be said about using an un proven profile as a daily driver to add to the range of utilization the chip is under, but this is under the expection that you would be making changes when you noticed them.


----------



## miklkit

I've been working with a known unstable 8370 for months now. Over time I've learned its limits. It is fine for everyday use like browsing and gaming, but X264 encoding is pushing its stable limits. It can get right on the edge there and sometimes does starting spitting out errors. IBT? Hah! No way. That's ok, I've got WinX on a usb drive if it is needed. I'm more concerned about games getting corrupted. 8370 @ 5 ghz and 1.572 vcore at 100% loads.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I don't post here a lot but i just wanted to throw this out there. I have had an "unstable" oc for about 4 months now without any issues. I had a IBT very high stable 4.9ghz oc that i ran for awhile without any issues. I decided to push my luck and drop the voltage one click. It failed IBT very high but ran cinebench r15 and firestrike without any issues. About 4 months ago i bumped that oc up to 5ghz. Again fails IBT but runs cinebench/firestrike and plays all my games without issue. I have left it there since and have not had a single crash or any weird issues.
> 
> I guess my question is; how overkill are these "stability" tests? My pc is just for gaming/web browsing i don't do anything important on it so i don't mind having that slight risk of instability.
> 
> Does anyone else daily an "unstable" oc?
> 
> EDIT: 8370E @ 5ghz 1.50v under load 1.75v idle.


I have been able to pass 10 runs ofg very high IBT nad then crash in BF4 when it loads all 8 cores. However I have 0 issues when I push for 20x Very High IBT runs.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> *You'd be hard pressed to find anything that compares to Deltas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> FX chips are relatively easy to cool for the most part up until 4.7Ghz or so, past that you need some hefty (or loud) cooling to get the heat away quick enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how you look at it i guess. Performance wise my Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3k are pretty close i think. Aesthetics wise they look amazing and the build quality is very very good of the Noctuas. Never had such an well made and well performing fan. They are pricey though, but IMO worth every penny.
Click to expand...

i owuld put my 4250 rpm GTs up against your 3k noctunas any day, i bet like for like ( same rpm ) the gts would win, i DO NOT KNOW and i could be wrong, but i would be willing to bet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You forget that I OWN quite a few of the 3k rpm Noctuas and still.........Deltas are above them in terms of airflow and static pressure simply because of the rpms.
> 
> Honestly the best (consumer level) fans you can get are still Gentle Typhoons and most likely always will be imo
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't forget, i didn't knew it until now lol
> 
> aha okay, well they are utterly loud and IMO the Noctua 3K rpm fans are relatively more quiet than the Corsair h100i fans and yet move a ton of air more.
> *I never owned delta or any of the GT fans so i have no reverence but IMO they are too loud and ugly.*
> 
> My Noctua's are the best of 3 worlds, Aesthetics wise, noise and performance. I looked all over the Internet and couldn't find any 120mm fan that outperforms my Noctua at these levels.
> 
> On a side note, i was looking for the GT fans but i couldn't get them over here unfortunately. I would like to give them a try because they undervolt well and remain a fairly high static pressure at the same time.
Click to expand...










if you dont own them, please dont assume

delta makes some AWESOME quiet fans

in our "world" most dont know that, as they are famous for high pressure loud stuff.

and gts are some of the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleManuel*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> A few weeks ago I've configured my new PC and it runs well so far. But my inner Tim Taylor spoke to me and since today I'm hooked again with overclocking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the FX-8320 and it runs on 4,2GHz so far, finetuning is needed (I'll open a new thread on this).


welcome to the obsession
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've mentioned it a few times in here that I have them.
> 
> The SP120L's that you get on the H100i do exactly what they need to and nothing more, Noctua's are of course better but GT's are better again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love my NF-F12's but the GT's are simply in another league as a rad fan.
> 
> And the reason I don't have them is the same as you, availability and pricing, although they are back on the market now though so maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i guess that slipped my mind, my bad.
> 
> The Corsair SP120L fans move a lot of air yes but they are cheaply made and go wrong easily, had replaced them for the second time because of grinding noise which is a bearing problem.
> They are not very good radiator fans because of the round design, they leak a lot of air where the fan is not making contact with the radiator. *Linus Techtips* did an test with this and he claimed that it saved him a couple of degrees by adding duckttape to the fan in order to make an proper seal..
> 
> I noticed huge difference when i mounted my Noctua fans on the rad, its not only because of the higher RPM but also at lower speeds those fans are simply much better. I also tried my Cooler Master sickle flow 120mm fans on the rad and to be honest they did an very good job at relatively low noise level at full blast. Yes they are cheaply made but they are awesome compared to noise and performance wise and they do make an excellent seal on the radiator. They are very cheap as well.
> 
> I would love to test some GT fans though if i can find them.. maybe on marketplace or somewhere.
Click to expand...

yea, that bold/underline section proved everything he did wrong. thats all you need, he is nothing more then a fanboy who spews falsehoods everywhere ( check out his freenas or pfsense ( idr which ) builds
he went through 3 different mobos, doing everything that they said not to ( iirc it was freenas, and by "they" i mean the recommendations on the freenas forum )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerDerv*
> 
> I don't post here a lot but i just wanted to throw this out there. I have had an "unstable" oc for about 4 months now without any issues. I had a IBT very high stable 4.9ghz oc that i ran for awhile without any issues. I decided to push my luck and drop the voltage one click. It failed IBT very high but ran cinebench r15 and firestrike without any issues. About 4 months ago i bumped that oc up to 5ghz. Again fails IBT but runs cinebench/firestrike and plays all my games without issue. I have left it there since and have not had a single crash or any weird issues.
> 
> I guess my question is; how overkill are these "stability" tests? My pc is just for gaming/web browsing i don't do anything important on it so i don't mind having that slight risk of instability.
> 
> Does anyone else daily an "unstable" oc?
> 
> EDIT: 8370E @ 5ghz 1.50v under load 1.75v idle.


ill leave this here for you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...





YOU need to decide how important your data is to you, we cant

just remember just because your data is ok now, doesnt mean it wont die later.

what i mean by that is if you touch family photos ( original files ) or store them , or the like, remember how important that stuff is to you,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've been working with a known unstable 8370 for months now. Over time I've learned its limits. It is fine for everyday use like browsing and gaming, but X264 encoding is pushing its stable limits. It can get right on the edge there and sometimes does starting spitting out errors. IBT? Hah! No way. That's ok, I've got WinX on a usb drive if it is needed. I'm more concerned about games getting corrupted. 8370 @ 5 ghz and 1.572 vcore at 100% loads.


Funny. On the other thread, you call H265 stress a MOOT. Yet you can not even run X264 encode.









What's the point of targetting the 5.0 when your cooling and stability can't even solidify running it 24/7 on any given task?


----------



## miklkit

It did actually pass that X265 "test" but it can't pass IBT.









What I am doing is finding what it can and can't do. It can be stabilized at 4.8, maybe at 4.9, but 5 looks like it will need well over 1.6 vcore. It is being held back now by the Phantek cooler too. That is another experiment that I'm not finished with yet. It's stock mount is so bad that the tim is what is keeping it from sliding around on the cpu. Gotta try some mods.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i owuld put my 4250 rpm GTs up against your 3k noctunas any day, i bet like for like ( same rpm ) the gts would win, i DO NOT KNOW and i could be wrong, but i would be willing to bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont own them, please dont assume
> 
> delta makes some AWESOME quiet fans
> 
> in our "world" most dont know that, as they are famous for high pressure loud stuff.
> 
> and gts are some of the best.
> welcome to the obsession
> yea, that bold/underline section proved everything he did wrong. thats all you need, he is nothing more then a fanboy who spews falsehoods everywhere ( check out his freenas or pfsense ( idr which ) builds
> he went through 3 different mobos, doing everything that they said not to ( iirc it was freenas, and by "they" i mean the recommendations on the freenas forum )
> ill leave this here for you
> 
> YOU need to decide how important your data is to you, we cant
> 
> just remember just because your data is ok now, doesnt mean it wont die later.
> 
> what i mean by that is if you touch family photos ( original files ) or store them , or the like, remember how important that stuff is to you,


I hear you man, but what makes these delta fans that much better? I mean, i wasn't talking about pure performance but more that my Noctuas fits my needs like aesthetically performance wise..
I looked at many reviews and indeed the delta fans were very impressive but IMO ugly and for some people including me that is important till a certain degree, besides, i wasn't able to buy the GT's from here in the first place so that was 2 reasons i went with my Noctua fans. That and the excellent warranty of 6 years! I don't think i need to buy another fan the upcoming years.

What delta fans are you talking about revering to your "awesome quiet fans" ?

I agree with you on the Linus thing though, he is not all there i guess but he has some good points to be honest. I did the test myself and i did see better temps, i am not sure how much because i can't measure my room temp in order to mathematically adjust the temp differences but i guess it was like 3 degrees and my room temp doesn't fluctuate that much in 1 hour.

He had some stupid claims too that push/pull doesn't increase cooling performance on an h100i while that is ridiculous to be honest, i did run push/pull and at max speed it was 5c cooler at full blast under full load.. The higher gain which i saw was when i put it in quiet mode, in that mode it was quiet and delivered much better cooling performance than with a single set of fans. Its simply science.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It did actually pass that X265 "test" but it can't pass IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am doing is finding what it can and can't do. It can be stabilized at 4.8, maybe at 4.9, but 5 looks like it will need well over 1.6 vcore. It is being held back now by the Phantek cooler too. That is another experiment that I'm not finished with yet. It's stock mount is so bad that the tim is what is keeping it from sliding around on the cpu. Gotta try some mods.


Opps, it's a benchmark. There is no Pass or Fail unless you do Overkill mode. I tested up to 12X and see my OC worry free. But you cant. Your core is running sooooooo hot.


----------



## Mega Man

Remember delta is not a fan. It's a company that makes fans, which are better? No idea. I don't use them.


----------



## mus1mus

25mm Delta AFB1212 at 1850RPM are quiet. Anything that screams 3000 RPM should always be loud.

GT AP-15 runs at 1850. Compare them to the AFB, AP-15 may be more quiet. But not by much. Yet Delta beats it quite significantly in temps due to sheer static pressure and airflow able to push.

Your Corsair fans have the same blade geometry as the AFB. Yet Corsair cannot emulate the kind of manufacturing Delta has. The way Corsair fans vibrate is an indication of poorly balanced fan design.

Nidec no longer mass produce GT fans. It's just a deal with Dazmode that you can still buy them esp. in the states. But they are all over Asia.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Completely OT here but....

what are you guys up to this weekend?


Spoiler: Warning:My project. performing an exorcism to get Kurt Cobain out of this guitar pedal


----------



## mus1mus

You're into effects pedal now?









What's up?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're into effects pedal now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up?


"old" hobby, i've revisited lately, finally found an appropriate deal for a "victim"

if you are asking about mod details, it will eventually be a different take on R.keeley's Seeing eye mod. (just changing clipper right now)


Spoiler: Warning: done for now


----------



## Mega Man

OT this is a scary thought



they just rose it to 1 tb... but i am against it .

they had no problem taking my subsidization to " expand" the network to fiber... and didnt and now this.....

we dont have a cap... yet, but i dont trust them..


----------



## Alastair

Guys. I wanna try make a push for 2400MHz ram on my 4 sticks. However I know it will take a lot to get them there. I am currently at 2000 at 9-9-10-24. At what sort of latency would I be hurting performance? CL12? How low can I go on the latency can I go before I hurt performance.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I wanna try make a push for 2400MHz ram on my 4 sticks. However I know it will take a lot to get them there. I am currently at 2000 at 9-9-10-24. At what sort of latency would I be hurting performance? CL12? How low can I go on the latency can I go before I hurt performance.


wont hurt it all that bad. For example i run 9-11-9-30 @ 1740ish daily. I mean it might even out you might get more bandwith. Who knows tbh.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I wanna try make a push for 2400MHz ram on my 4 sticks. However I know it will take a lot to get them there. I am currently at 2000 at 9-9-10-24. At what sort of latency would I be hurting performance? CL12? How low can I go on the latency can I go before I hurt performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> wont hurt it all that bad. For example i run 9-11-9-30 @ 1740ish daily. I mean it might even out you might get more bandwith. Who knows tbh.


I failed on 4x8GB at 2400. Won't even boot. Must be a nightmare for the IMC. Though, I haven't tried low FSB yet.

Thing is, I can pump CPU-NB quite nicely. 2800 and below is not even difficult.

You can to compensate timings short comings by Upping the CPU til it allows.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I failed on 4x8GB at 2400. Won't even boot. Must be a nightmare for the IMC. Though, I haven't tried low FSB yet.
> 
> Thing is, I can pump CPU-NB quite nicely. 2800 and below is not even difficult.
> 
> You can to compensate timings short comings by Upping the CPU til it allows.


Wow I wish my cpu could pump 2800 cpunb.... Im stuck sitting at 2650 or something like that

This is about the best i can get outta it with my ht speeds unless i drop my ram speed down to like 1500... The highest ive ever had it was 2700


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I failed on 4x8GB at 2400. Won't even boot. Must be a nightmare for the IMC. Though, I haven't tried low FSB yet.
> 
> Thing is, I can pump CPU-NB quite nicely. 2800 and below is not even difficult.
> 
> You can to compensate timings short comings by Upping the CPU til it allows.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I wish my cpu could pump 2800 cpunb.... Im stuck sitting at 2650 or something like that
> 
> This is about the best i can get outta it with my ht speeds unless i drop my ram speed down to like 1500... The highest ive ever had it was 2700
Click to expand...

you are brave pushing a 4+2 board that hard.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> you are brave pushing a 4+2 board that hard.


lol no throttling and my vrms are sinked and have some deltas pointed at them







I fully expect this board to crap out in a few months. But i really dont run 5ghz daily. Just got bored last night and decided to do some testing since i lapped my processor. I usually run 4.5 at like 1.27 vcore


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> you are brave pushing a 4+2 board that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> lol no throttling and my vrms are sinked and have some deltas pointed at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fully expect this board to crap out in a few months. But i really dont run 5ghz daily. Just got bored last night and decided to do some testing since i lapped my processor. I usually run 4.5 at like 1.27 vcore
Click to expand...

pictures of these mods. I wanna see this!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Opps, it's a benchmark. There is no Pass or Fail unless you do Overkill mode. I tested up to 12X and see my OC worry free. But you cant. Your core is running sooooooo hot.


That test has nothing to do with real world use and is pretty crappy to begin with.

1) You have to hack it before you can use it, meaning it can be hacked further. This makes it invalid.

2) Or you can hack windows to run it unhacked but this trashes all the other programs. It's not worth the bother.

All it seems designed to do is burn up the CPU. Note that I'm the only one who even bothered with it and that was only because I don't care if this CPU dies. No one else seemed to want to risk their hardware on that program.

Therefore the question as to whether or not it will be used as a test or not is indeed moot. No way as it does not represent real world use.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So, got the 9590 sold and am probably going to scoop up another "e" CPU or possibly an 8370.... Anybody tested the 8320e at all? Seems like a good deal right now for $111 on Amazon.....

Loved the 9590 and it certainly did the 5GHz thing, but I'm hoping to get there in the 1.45-1.5 volts under load instead of the 1.536v I'm using now.

I want this next chip to ultimately go into the wife's 970 Gaming board once I go for Zen, so figured I'd capitalize while the "getting is good" and also get something her board can handle pretty easily.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

keep in mind, -e chips like amps. this is why their volts are so low.

same mindset for dealing with heat apply, don't let the volts fool you.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> keep in mind, -e chips like amps. this is why their volts are so low.
> 
> same mindset for dealing with heat apply, don't let the volts fool you.


Oh I'm aware..... the 8300 I had ran as hot under load at 1.464v as this 9590 does at 1.536v... The 8300 on paper is almost identical to the 8370e. Mine was a 1433PGS and it did 4.8GHz on 1.4v, 4.9GHz on 1.464v, and I almost had 5GHz dialed it at 1.5v under load until the crappy ASRock Fatality board I had popped on me (worst "8+2" garbage I've seen)

That's why I am also considering the 8370, and am actually leaning towards, cause it will probably just be left at stock speeds once it moves from my rig to hers.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i've been wondering which bin is the more efficient Bin 8370-e or 8370...

i should really check what my chip needs for 4ghz and compare it to others who have a 8370(non-e)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've been wondering which bin is the more efficient Bin 8370-e or 8370...
> 
> i should really check what my chip needs for 4ghz and compare it to others who have a 8370(non-e)


My 8370 is a better undervolter than my e variant. The e variant seems to have 2 distinct voltage walls but once past the second one , I can get higher validations with it. Not sure how they would compare at benches above 5.3ghz on a full load however - it's well into the area I consider to be hazardous for voltage and heat management with the cooling I have.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've been wondering which bin is the more efficient Bin 8370-e or 8370...
> 
> i should really check what my chip needs for 4ghz and compare it to others who have a 8370(non-e)


If I read correctly, you are running your 8370e @ 4.8 right now correct? What voltages? Interested in the NB and HT speeds/voltages you are using too....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 8370 is a better undervolter than my e variant. The e variant seems to have 2 distinct voltage walls but once past the second one , I can get higher validations with it. Not sure how they would compare at benches above 5.3ghz on a full load however - it's well into the area I consider to be hazardous for voltage and heat management with the cooling I have.


What kind of voltage did you need to nail down 5GHz (looking for daily stability) for the 8370 and 8370e respectively?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My 8370 is a better undervolter than my e variant. The e variant seems to have 2 distinct voltage walls but once past the second one , I can get higher validations with it. Not sure how they would compare at benches above 5.3ghz on a full load however - it's well into the area I consider to be hazardous for voltage and heat management with the cooling I have.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of voltage did you need to nail down 5GHz (looking for daily stability) for the 8370 and 8370e respectively?
Click to expand...

A little over 1.5 in the CHV -Z for each of them. 5 ghz seemed like the clockspeed where they equalized to a certain degree.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A little over 1.5 in the CHV -Z for each of them. 5 ghz seemed like the clockspeed where they equalized to a certain degree.


Yeah, I know what you mean.... I am guessing that most of these chips equalize around that same spot....

I think the differences in power needs is primarily found between 4.2-4.8GHz and after that you are going to need 1.5v or close to it for 5GHz no matter what (at least with 240mm water anyways).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've been wondering which bin is the more efficient Bin 8370-e or 8370...
> 
> i should really check what my chip needs for 4ghz and compare it to others who have a 8370(non-e)
> 
> 
> 
> My 8370 is a better undervolter than my e variant. The e variant seems to have 2 distinct voltage walls but once past the second one , I can get higher validations with it. *Not sure how they would compare at benches above 5.3ghz on a full load however - it's well into the area I consider to be hazardous for voltage and heat management with the cooling I have.*
Click to expand...

my thoughts exactly. I too have noticed two distinct Vwalls (think the average Vwall @ 4.8 for pre-1429 chips, the tow volt walls sit on either side of this one making 4.8-5.0 fairly easy IMHO)

things get hot beyond that for my cooling to handle comfortably (atleast during the summer)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i've been wondering which bin is the more efficient Bin 8370-e or 8370...
> 
> i should really check what my chip needs for 4ghz and compare it to others who have a 8370(non-e)
> 
> 
> 
> If I read correctly, you are running your 8370e @ 4.8 right now correct? What voltages? Interested in the NB and HT speeds/voltages you are using too....
Click to expand...

[email protected] 1.449v-1.452v under-load (1.506v bios high LLC settings {allows vdroop} and 120% current capability iirc)

[email protected] 2700 MHz 1.42v-1.44v under-load (1.392v-1.4v bios, medium or regular LLC {they all vboost, this chip gets on with medium/regular better, my old chip liked High or extreme)

[email protected] 3600 mhz ~1.36-1.38-ish {disclaimer, still working on this voltage, likely have a little over voltage going on}

NB Asic @ 1.19v-1.201v

VDDA @ 2.7v {not sure why this chip like such a high voltage on this for a reference bus clock, still working on this also. maybe it has something to do with the high nb/ht clocks ?}


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> my thoughts exactly. I too have noticed two distinct Vwalls (think the average Vwall @ 4.8 for pre-1429 chips, the tow volt walls sit on either side of this one making 4.8-5.0 fairly easy IMHO)
> 
> things get hot beyond that for my cooling to handle comfortably (atleast during the summer)
> [email protected] 1.449v-1.452v under-load (1.506v bios high LLC settings {allows vdroop} and 120% current capability iirc)
> 
> [email protected] 2700 MHz 1.42v-1.44v under-load (1.392v-1.4v bios, medium or regular LLC {they all vboost, this chip gets on with medium/regular better, my old chip liked High or extreme)
> 
> [email protected] 3600 mhz ~1.36-1.38-ish {disclaimer, still working on this voltage, likely have a little over voltage going on}
> 
> NB Asic @ 1.19v-1.201v
> 
> VDDA @ 2.7v {not sure why this chip like such a high voltage on this for a reference bus clock, still working on this also. maybe it has something to do with the high nb/ht clocks ?}


Looks good.

I tested HT a bit over the weekend. Seemed to me that 2900MHz or so was the sweet spot for performance. I never went over 3200 though cause scores kept declining. Tested Firestrike, Cinebench, and my usual IBT completion time.....

OT.... saw you were working on a stomp box a few pages back, do you play?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my thoughts exactly. I too have noticed two distinct Vwalls (think the average Vwall @ 4.8 for pre-1429 chips, the tow volt walls sit on either side of this one making 4.8-5.0 fairly easy IMHO)
> 
> things get hot beyond that for my cooling to handle comfortably (atleast during the summer)
> [email protected] 1.449v-1.452v under-load (1.506v bios high LLC settings {allows vdroop} and 120% current capability iirc)
> 
> [email protected] 2700 MHz 1.42v-1.44v under-load (1.392v-1.4v bios, medium or regular LLC {they all vboost, this chip gets on with medium/regular better, my old chip liked High or extreme)
> 
> [email protected] 3600 mhz ~1.36-1.38-ish {disclaimer, still working on this voltage, likely have a little over voltage going on}
> 
> NB Asic @ 1.19v-1.201v
> 
> VDDA @ 2.7v {not sure why this chip like such a high voltage on this for a reference bus clock, still working on this also. maybe it has something to do with the high nb/ht clocks ?}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> I tested HT a bit over the weekend. Seemed to me that 2900MHz or so was the sweet spot for performance. I never went over 3200 though cause scores kept declining. Tested Firestrike, Cinebench, and my usual IBT completion time.....
> 
> OT.... saw you were working on a stomp box a few pages back, do you play?
Click to expand...

HT clocks are not as simple as more is better, you have to be able to utilize the extra bandwidth and frequency, and have the need to actually increase it.

I have a theory on where to scale HT and where to not. BUT much more testing is needed, maybe i can convince my buddy to let me do some benchmarks on his 970.

and, Yes I do play, or, atleast try to.. To don't normally get much time to practice for myself, most of my playing these days is work based. (my actual career is Guitar/Stage Technician, I used to do sound, but lost interest when the digital console era came around)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> HT clocks are not as simple as more is better, you have to be able to utilize the extra bandwidth and frequency, and have the need to actually increase it.
> 
> I have a theory on where to scale HT and where to not. BUT much more testing is needed, maybe i can convince my buddy to let me do some benchmarks on his 970.
> 
> and, Yes I do play, or, atleast try to.. To don't normally get much time to practice for myself, most of my playing these days is work based. (my actual career is Guitar/Stage Technician, I used to do sound, but lost interest when the digital console era came around)


I'd be curious to see where it helps, and if it helps in certain places and hurts in others.....

Also..... have anyone here noticed different physics scores on Firestrike with different GPU's? I am not understanding why going from one to another is affecting the physics score so much, I mean, since it is a CPU test....









And in regards to guitar, cool career!! I used to be the local "guitar hero" back in my younger days....

Built this strat for my wife's birthday a few years ago for around $120 in total (refinished neck with Fender logo's etc.... did some work on the pots and dressed the frets, am going to scallop it soon)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

GPU drivers will effect the physics score oddly enough. *shakes fist and NV for some *cough*shoddy drivers as of late*cough*

and different gpus on differ drivers would also likely effect the scores, however this is pure synthetic stuff, I doubt that is it really noticeable beyond a total botch.

I was never good enough to be considered the local guitar hero, there are MIT and Julliard Grads in my area. I was good enough to 'unfortunatly' garner Zakk Wylde Clone status, that i'm still trying to shake 15 years later.. (this was prior to the BLS ping fest that has permeated the last decade for him) on the tails of ozmosis and Stronger than Death(bls) is when was OK with being considered a clone.

BTW *shakes fist* light handed players like you are the bane on my technical career.. i need 11s + on a strat for it to even have a chance to staying in tune i don't know what it is about strat styles that need that, I'm perfectly fine on a tele with 10's


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> GPU drivers will effect the physics score oddly enough. *shakes fist and NV for some *cough*shoddy drivers as of late*cough*
> 
> and different gpus on differ drivers would also likely effect the scores, however this is pure synthetic stuff, I doubt that is it really noticeable beyond a total botch.
> 
> I was never good enough to be considered the local guitar hero, there are MIT and Julliard Grads in my area. I was good enough to 'unfortunatly' garner Zakk Wylde Clone status, that i'm still trying to shake 15 years later.. (this was prior to the BLS ping fest that has permeated the last decade for him) on the tails of ozmosis and Stronger than Death(bls) is when was OK with being considered a clone.
> 
> BTW *shakes fist* light handed players like you are the bane on my technical career.. i need 11s + on a strat for it to even have a chance to staying in tune i don't know what it is about strat styles that need that, I'm perfectly fine on a tele with 10's


LOL

I'm a big Zakk fan, especially his work on NRFTW, which kinda saved Ozzy from the Jake E Lee direction he headed in (no knock on Jake, he's a great player, just didn't like him with Ozzy)...

I have always been compared to something between Paul Gilbert and Yngwie.... just no where near as good, lol

I will look into the driver thing you mention because what's odd is that both my Fury and my 390X give me around 9575-9600 points physics scores, however going to a 980 gives me close to 9800 points. The results are very consistent too, but never tried different drivers that weren't within 1 or 2 releases of each other.

I assume it doesn't matter either way since we just get screwed on the combined test in the end...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That test has nothing to do with real world use and is pretty crappy to begin with.
> 
> 1) You have to hack it before you can use it, meaning it can be hacked further. This makes it invalid.
> 
> 2) Or you can hack windows to run it unhacked but this trashes all the other programs. It's not worth the bother.
> 
> All it seems designed to do is burn up the CPU. Note that I'm the only one who even bothered with it and that was only because I don't care if this CPU dies. No one else seemed to want to risk their hardware on that program.
> 
> Therefore the question as to whether or not it will be used as a test or not is indeed moot. No way as it does not represent real world use.


Simple fact remains. You have mediocre stuff to begin with. And you dont know exactly what to do.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'd be curious to see where it helps, and if it helps in certain places and hurts in others.....
> 
> Also..... have anyone here noticed different physics scores on Firestrike with different GPU's? I am not understanding why going from one to another is affecting the physics score so much, I mean, since it is a CPU test....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in regards to guitar, cool career!! I used to be the local "guitar hero" back in my younger days....
> 
> Built this strat for my wife's birthday a few years ago for around $120 in total (refinished neck with Fender logo's etc.... did some work on the pots and dressed the frets, am going to scallop it soon)


GPU overhead. If the GPU driver takes more CPU power to feed the GPU then there is less CPU time left over for physics.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> GPU overhead. If the GPU driver takes more CPU power to feed the GPU then there is less CPU time left over for physics.


I get all that, and i know AMD has more driver overhead, but why is it showing up in a CPU test?


----------



## mus1mus

Physics Test favors NVidia.

Have always been 200 or more points on my testing.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I get all that, and i know AMD has more driver overhead, but why is it showing up in a CPU test?


GPU drivers take CPU cycles to do things, some more than others. If a benchmark uses all of the CPU and is also stressing the GPU, the card with more overhead will score lower.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simple fact remains. You have mediocre stuff to begin with. And you dont know exactly what to do.


h\The simple fact is that it is a mediocre test and you are reduced to namecalling.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> h\The simple fact is that it is a mediocre test and you are reduced to namecalling.












Tell that to 7 of the Overclocked 5930K rigs running 24/7 on various tasks and 4K editing/rendering that were set-up and tested using that App. You blame anything that you cannot run on your current set-up. Nice!

namecalling is calling a tested app - moot!

try harder.


----------



## mus1mus

In other news:

High HT seems to really help.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3203653_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_2x_radeon_r9_290x_9sec_278ms


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In other news:
> 
> High HT seems to really help.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3203653_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_2x_radeon_r9_290x_9sec_278ms


Kinda but not really on that bench









http://hwbot.org/submission/2993040_sgt_bilko_gpupi___1b_radeon_r9_295x2_9sec_761ms


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to 7 of the Overclocked 5930K rigs running 24/7 on various tasks and 4K editing/rendering that were set-up and tested using that App. You blame anything that you cannot run on your current set-up. Nice!
> 
> namecalling is calling a tested app - moot!
> 
> try harder.


OIC So now anything les than a $580 intel cpu is "mediocre".


----------



## Mega Man

yea ... cause thats what he is saying.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> OIC So now anything les than a $580 intel cpu is "mediocre".


the flame bait is real..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to 7 of the Overclocked 5930K rigs running 24/7 on various tasks and 4K editing/rendering that were set-up and tested using that App. You blame anything that you cannot run on your current set-up. Nice!
> 
> namecalling is calling a tested app - moot!
> 
> try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> OIC So now anything les than a $580 intel cpu is "mediocre".
Click to expand...











Mine for shoo isn't



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea ... cause thats what he is saying.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## miklkit

So I will keep my mediocre AMD system and visit mediocre sites and play mediocre games just fine. You can keep your hackers special "test".


----------



## Agent Smith1984

soooo.......

I may be picking up a 4670k/MSI Z87-G65 combo tomorrow.... probably going to use it until Zen drops....

The thought process here was; Intel hardware will hold it's value and I'll have something to sell to put towards next build, whereas the FX hardware will likely plummet the minute Zen hits the shelf.....

Guy wants $250 local pickup... it comes with a Hyper 212 that I don't really need but cool to have lying around for backup I guess.....

Thoughts? (SHIELDS UP)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

eh. FX value isn't going to drop much if at all. the Zen replacement is atleast 2 releases away and likely in a higher price bracket. the EX apus will be in the same price bracket that the FX currently are in.

haswell is getting to that equilibrium point. Holding value is moot, as all the processor in question are pretty much at equilibrium when it comes to used resale value.

plus atleast half the time a proven good overclocker will go for more than the average.

my proof? Sandy bridge and Thuban still hold there value as do much of 1366lga chips.

if all you are looking for is gaming gains then sure go for it. but the effort for the gains seems absurd

imho, wait for bw-e or zen..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> soooo.......
> 
> I may be picking up a 4670k/MSI Z87-G65 combo tomorrow.... probably going to use it until Zen drops....
> 
> The thought process here was; Intel hardware will hold it's value and I'll have something to sell to put towards next build, whereas the FX hardware will likely plummet the minute Zen hits the shelf.....
> 
> Guy wants $250 local pickup... it comes with a Hyper 212 that I don't really need but cool to have lying around for backup I guess.....
> 
> Thoughts? (SHIELDS UP)


I just can't bring myself to buy a quad anymore, using the 2500k I had felt like I was trying to run in overshoes.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh. FX value isn't going to drop much if at all. the Zen replacement is atleast 2 releases away and likely in a higher price bracket. the EX apus will be in the same price bracket that the FX currently are in.
> 
> haswell is getting to that equilibrium point. Holding value is moot, as all the processor in question are pretty much at equilibrium when it comes to used resale value.
> 
> plus atleast half the time a proven good overclocker will go for more than the average.
> 
> my proof? Sandy bridge and Thuban still hold there value as do much of 1366lga chips.
> 
> if all you are looking for is gaming gains then sure go for it. but the effort for the gains seems absurd
> 
> imho, wait for bw-e or zen..


Well, I'm making $50 coming from the 9590 and Sabertooth, and if this thing will do around 4.5-4.6GHz it'd be some nice gaming improvements, especially when I go crossfire (probably Polaris 10 x2 will be the go-to option for it's price and power usage). I was going to grab another 390x but this thing is a hot pig... If polaris offers 10-15% performance increase at half the power usage for the $350 target they are claiming to be shooting for, then I'm thinking two of those will run real nice.

I just don't really do any "work" on my system, it's almost exclusively become a media/gaming system now that the wife does all her work on her system....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh. FX value isn't going to drop much if at all. the Zen replacement is atleast 2 releases away and likely in a higher price bracket. the EX apus will be in the same price bracket that the FX currently are in.
> 
> haswell is getting to that equilibrium point. Holding value is moot, as all the processor in question are pretty much at equilibrium when it comes to used resale value.
> 
> plus atleast half the time a proven good overclocker will go for more than the average.
> 
> my proof? Sandy bridge and Thuban still hold there value as do much of 1366lga chips.
> 
> if all you are looking for is gaming gains then sure go for it. but the effort for the gains seems absurd
> 
> imho, wait for bw-e or zen..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm making $50 coming from the 9590 and Sabertooth, and if this thing will do around 4.5-4.6GHz it'd be some nice gaming improvements, especially when I go crossfire (probably Polaris 10 x2 will be the go-to option for it's price and power usage). I was going to grab another 390x but this thing is a hot pig... If polaris offers 10-15% performance increase at half the power usage for the $350 target they are claiming to be shooting for, then I'm thinking two of those will run real nice.
> 
> I just don't really do any "work" on my system, it's almost exclusively become a media/gaming system now that the wife does all her work on her system....
Click to expand...

Don't you think you might be selling yourself a little short on the 9590 and saberkitty?(OCN is NOT a good market for FX chips, craigslist, kijiji, ebay they all are better for selling these systems)

the pocket money should only be about 10-20$ which will disappear before you flip them once the next platform launches

psst 4.5-4.6ghz HW game performance is pretty similar to a PD fx-8 @5ghz (please don't try to argue a difference of all of 60w in power at this point whe you are dealing with a Kw/H rate, difference is a coffee a month...)

Funny you call the 390x a hot pig.. Do you realize that intel chips will run just as hot as these cards? the more you push intel chips the more inefficient they get. purely due to the amount of power that is converted into PURE heat.

Don't bank on rumours, for atleast the next few days we will have no idea what this next gen might be bringing. NV will be first to "paper Launch" afaik, if it isn't a paper launch and there are NDA's in place we will see hard numbers soon for these.. so give 30+/- % on both the 1070 and 1080 and that is likely what AMD is aiming at but until P10/P11 actually paper launch and NDAs expire one should not assume what it will actually bring.

but again it comes down to 60w differnce per card maybe more (can't remember the supposed figures for the highest AMD offering for this coming gen, might be 80w)

so is the extra effort worth the extra big mac meal you can get per month from the total power saving? (i'd hazard to bet your body itself would be thankful not to be subjected to such things)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Don't you think you might be selling yourself a little short on the 9590 and saberkitty?(OCN is NOT a good market for FX chips, craigslist, kijiji, ebay they all are better for selling these systems)
> 
> the pocket money should only be about 10-20$ which will disappear before you flip them once the next platform launches
> 
> psst 4.5-4.6ghz HW game performance is pretty similar to a PD fx-8 @5ghz (please don't try to argue a difference of all of 60w in power at this point whe you are dealing with a Kw/H rate, difference is a coffee a month...)
> 
> Funny you call the 390x a hot pig.. Do you realize that intel chips will run just as hot as these cards? the more you push intel chips the more inefficient they get. purely due to the amount of power that is converted into PURE heat.
> 
> Don't bank on rumours, for atleast the next few days we will have no idea what this next gen might be bringing. NV will be first to "paper Launch" afaik, if it isn't a paper launch and there are NDA's in place we will see hard numbers soon for these.. so give 30+/- % on both the 1070 and 1080 and that is likely what AMD is aiming at but until P10/P11 actually paper launch and NDAs expire one should not assume what it will actually bring.
> 
> but again it comes down to 60w differnce per card maybe more (can't remember the supposed figures for the highest AMD offering for this coming gen, might be 80w)
> 
> so is the extra effort worth the extra big mac meal you can get per month from the total power saving? (i'd hazard to bet your body itself would be thankful not to be subjected to such things)


Oh, I don't care about the usage of power..... I am more concerned with the temps that come along with that power..... the 390x is a GREAT card by itself, and is good for crossfire when using custom water cooling, but two of these cards on air just isn't practical. I've already tested it.... even with (2) 120mm jet flo's on full tilt pulling air out, the top card runs around 90c+ while the bottom card does fine..... I'm looking for some more like my Fury, that is just 2 slots and runs in the 60's. I would of kept the Fury but I was pegging the VRAM out at 4K on it so went back to 390x.

As far as CPU power, yeah, Intel's effeicency is out the window when you are talking about 1.3v for 4.6GHz and then to go beyond you need around 1.4+..... and in the process hitting 80c+ most of the time.

The whole swap is really just a chance for me to play with some different hardware. I go through GPU's like candy, so figured I'd have a go at playing with an Intel setup for a bit (but without dropping a lot of cash on it). It's no trouble for me to yank the chip and board really, I have a pretty clean build with easy access to everything for the most part.

Not dead set on doing this yet though, doing a little research first.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

IMHO, if you want something interesting to play with.. 771->775 + OC always gets my nerd wheels rolling (i do have most of the parts to do this cept the sticker and a spare PSU)

i5s are dull to play with (assume much hasn't changed since SB, 2550k was really plain jane) Core2 was a challenge as 99% were not unlocked multi's and that is part of the fun.

1ghz+ Oc's were not uncommon.









plus no reason to De-lid(core2 is soldered), not that it makes really much difference in later chips.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO, if you want *something interesting to play with*.. 771->775 + OC always gets my nerd wheels rolling (i do have most of the parts to do this cept the sticker and a spare PSU)
> 
> i5s are dull to play with (assume much hasn't changed since SB, 2550k was really plain jane) Core2 was a challenge as 99% were not unlocked multi's and that is part of the fun.
> 
> 1ghz+ Oc's were not uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus no reason to De-lid(core2 is soldered), not that it makes really much difference in later chips.


939's


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO, if you want something interesting to play with.. 771->775 + OC always gets my nerd wheels rolling (i do have most of the parts to do this cept the sticker and a spare PSU)
> 
> i5s are dull to play with (assume much hasn't changed since SB, 2550k was really plain jane) Core2 was a challenge as 99% were not unlocked multi's and that is part of the fun.
> 
> 1ghz+ Oc's were not uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus no reason to De-lid(core2 is soldered), not that it makes really much difference in later chips.


I had a blast with both Intel P4 775 and my Core 2's (had a dual core and a Q6600 that would do around 3.6GHz







)


----------



## webhito

Quick question fellas! Where the heck is the serial number on the Formula Z? Asus says its on a semitransparent sticker somewhere on the board, while others say right next to the 24 pin atx connector... the one next to the connector does not match the serial on my board so I need to make sure I have the correct board.

Cheers!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 939's


OMG yes!! I used to love pushing my Opteron 165.... first dual core I had. I went ebay hunting for an FPAW so the 3GHz mark was almost a guarantee..... That was the last time AMD made superior CPU's to Intel....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> IMHO, if you want *something interesting to play with*.. 771->775 + OC always gets my nerd wheels rolling (i do have most of the parts to do this cept the sticker and a spare PSU)
> 
> i5s are dull to play with (assume much hasn't changed since SB, 2550k was really plain jane) Core2 was a challenge as 99% were not unlocked multi's and that is part of the fun.
> 
> 1ghz+ Oc's were not uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus no reason to De-lid(core2 is soldered), not that it makes really much difference in later chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 939's
Click to expand...

It was an Idea, however when i owned one I wasn't overclocking(mobo i had was locked to snot, only think i could do was vcore and mem timings iirc).. i merely had 3-4 separate computers to multi task LMAO. I still have a working Mac G3 at my parents in storage.

I think i've still got my e6700 that would do 3.9 under a single tower cooler that wasn't very good, (my buddy had a 212+ on his q6600 but never overclocked it, i'm still trying to get that chip from him)

I have much faith in Grandma driven Chips


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Quick question fellas! Where the heck is the serial number on the Formula Z? Asus says its on a semitransparent sticker somewhere on the board, while others say right next to the 24 pin atx connector... the one next to the connector does not match the serial on my board so I need to make sure I have the correct board.
> 
> Cheers!


beside the 24-pin and behind the socket (memory side, not vrm side) are the only places i've seen S/N stickers (i can't remember off hand where mine is, i think by the 24-pin, kuz i don't remember referencing any other number when talking to an asus tech about a physical malfunction(ram slot tab that holds in ran split on me all i need to do was snip out some excess plastic upon the techs suggestion and now it works like it should just without the finger tab for release)

Mind you i wasn't asking for an RMA, i was asking if they had the specific part i could buy separately. but the ROG techs already had experience in a working fix for this


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> beside the 24-pin and behind the socket (memory side, not vrm side) are the only places i've seen S/N stickers (i can't remember off hand where mine is, i think by the 24-pin, kuz i don't remember referencing any other number when talking to an asus tech about a physical malfunction(ram slot tab that holds in ran split on me all i need to do was snip out some excess plastic upon the techs suggestion and now it works like it should just without the finger tab for release)
> 
> Mind you i wasn't asking for an RMA, i was asking if they had the specific part i could buy separately. but the ROG techs already had experience in a working fix for this


Thanks! Sadly my number does not match the box, weird thing is asus support says thats not the one as the serial begins with a Letter.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Anybody in here own a 2015' batch 8350?

I have seen a few that are 1540PGS for sale..... kinda want to try my hand with one of those....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i should really get around to checking the Batch number of my 8370-E, I don't remember taking note of it before installing.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anybody in here own a 2015' batch 8350?
> 
> I have seen a few that are 1540PGS for sale..... kinda want to try my hand with one of those....


I just picked up an 8370 from MC today. 1531 PGS. I'll post oc results asap.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anybody in here own a 2015' batch 8350?
> 
> I have seen a few that are 1540PGS for sale..... kinda want to try my hand with one of those....
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up an 8370 from MC today. 1531 PGS. I'll post oc results asap.
Click to expand...

Looking forward to your findings... good luck!

@FlailScHLAMP my 8370 seems to be prime 95 stable at a little under 1.2 volts - 4 ghz, is that about where yours is? ( mine is batch 1429)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Anybody in here own a 2015' batch 8350?
> 
> I have seen a few that are 1540PGS for sale..... kinda want to try my hand with one of those....
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up an 8370 from MC today. 1531 PGS. I'll post oc results asap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking forward to your findings... good luck!
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP my 8370 seems to be prime 95 stable at a little under 1.2 volts - 4 ghz, is that about where yours is? ( mine is batch 1429)
Click to expand...

going by memory, that seems to be a touch more than mine required. iirc i was @ 1.20-1.22v in bios with vdroop.

I was planning on waiting for my Thuban before taking the processor out and what not. guess I'll do that testing first.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks! Sadly my number does not match the box, weird thing is asus support says thats not the one as the serial begins with a Letter.


IIRC, it's on tha back of the mobo. Or the PCIE slots.

Check the sticker on the PCI slot (Black without the push lever lock)


----------



## Mega Man

what he said


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> what he she said


----------



## Mega Man

your a she ? sorry i didnt know.

rule 1 of the intranets, assume everyone is a man.

rule 2 of the intranets if someone is a woman see rule 1


----------



## mus1mus

Kidding.









The serial number though, can be the one on the 24-pin socket.



Any magical tips for?


----------



## dagget3450

So i am curious.... I have a 9590/UD7 laying here and 4x FuryX gpu's..... Should i do it for science and just because? It would be for 4k but i also was thinking about testing with eyefinity 3x1 5760x1080. If i did it for fun, what would be worth testing game wise? I figure i can ask here since people are a hair more sane.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

YAY... New GPU Day


Spoiler: Warning: :thumb: !







and @ mus.. VRM cooling. your NB will thank you.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> YAY... New GPU Day
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: :thumb: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @ mus.. VRM cooling. your NB will thank you.


Very Nice.









By cooling,


I gave up on 4*8GB Sticks. No amount of tweaking allow them to run past 2133MHz.

2*8GB and I am cruising 2400 C9 in benches.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So i am curious.... I have a 9590/UD7 laying here and 4x FuryX gpu's..... Should i do it for science and just because? It would be for 4k but i also was thinking about testing with eyefinity 3x1 5760x1080. If i did it for fun, what would be worth testing game wise? I figure i can ask here since people are a hair more sane.


@Mega Man has the experience on that resolution and mobo.

Why not go for it when you have some time?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cooling,
> 
> 
> I gave up on 4*8GB Sticks. No amount of tweaking allow them to run past 2133MHz.
> 
> 2*8GB and I am cruising 2400 C9 in benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mega Man has the experience on that resolution and mobo.
> 
> Why not go for it when you have some time?


what tri sli /crossfire setup are you running ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> YAY... New GPU Day
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: :thumb: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @ mus.. VRM cooling. your NB will thank you.


Nice! Have fun with it.

Did an hour of blend at 4ghz 1.18 volts then dropped the volts a bit and ran another hour


I'll let you know when it gives up the ghost.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> what tri sli /crossfire setup are you running ?


Hawaiis.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> YAY... New GPU Day
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: :thumb: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @ mus.. VRM cooling. your NB will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Have fun with it.
> 
> Did an hour of blend at 4ghz 1.18 volts then dropped the volts a bit and ran another hour
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when it gives up the ghost.
Click to expand...

will have to wait til tomorrow for testing.. customs put me in a mood lmao (crummy cdn dollar )

Soldering Iron warming up to strip another "victim" of its Hidden treasures.

this time is a ancient CB radio, cept this time, it won't work when i'm done with it hahahah


----------



## mus1mus

Don't pull out that now useless osc.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> YAY... New GPU Day
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: :thumb: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @ mus.. VRM cooling. your NB will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Have fun with it.
> 
> Did an hour of blend at 4ghz 1.18 volts then dropped the volts a bit and ran another hour
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when it gives up the ghost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will have to wait til tomorrow for testing.. customs put me in a mood lmao (crummy cdn dollar )
> 
> Soldering Iron warming up to strip another "victim" of its Hidden treasures.
> 
> this time is a ancient CB radio, cept this time, it won't work when i'm done with it hahahah
Click to expand...

Cobra? Hy-gain? Royce? Regency?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Kraco 2330, its got a nice stash of Ge diodes and Cermaic disc caps. Fair amount of electrolytic caps. and enough Mfil resistors for me to have a chance at finding the value i'm, looking for.

and before you say anything, it was not in a functional state when i got it. one choke, and the op-amp were ripped off from an impact (they had a chassi mounted heat sink, so board could flex and those parts couldn't)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> YAY... New GPU Day
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: :thumb: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and @ mus.. VRM cooling. your NB will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cooling,
> 
> 
> I gave up on 4*8GB Sticks. No amount of tweaking allow them to run past 2133MHz.
> 
> 2*8GB and I am cruising 2400 C9 in benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So i am curious.... I have a 9590/UD7 laying here and 4x FuryX gpu's..... Should i do it for science and just because? It would be for 4k but i also was thinking about testing with eyefinity 3x1 5760x1080. If i did it for fun, what would be worth testing game wise? I figure i can ask here since people are a hair more sane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Mega Man has the experience on that resolution and mobo.
> 
> Why not go for it when you have some time?
Click to expand...

my 290s are starting to not be able to game well, but they still work great, at this res. we will see what the next flagship holds, but i love my quadfires !~


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my 290s are starting to not be able to game well, but they still work great, at this res. we will see what the next flagship holds, but i love my quadfires !~


4x290s having problems? Are you running 4k with aa?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> my 290s are starting to not be able to game well, but they still work great, at this res. we will see what the next flagship holds, but i love my quadfires !~
> 
> 
> 
> 4x290s having problems? Are you running 4k with aa?
Click to expand...

eyefinity 3x1 5760x1080, likely with lots of AA


----------



## Mega Man

generally i shut down aa

IMO most of the "recent" problems is gamefails aka gameworks aka gamsnoworks


----------



## mus1mus

GIMPWORKS!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

even as a Nvidia user, I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> GIMPWORKS!












None of my cards enjoy it, green or red.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By cooling,
> 
> 
> I gave up on 4*8GB Sticks. No amount of tweaking allow them to run past 2133MHz.
> 
> 2*8GB and I am cruising 2400 C9 in benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mega Man has the experience on that resolution and mobo.
> 
> Why not go for it when you have some time?


You are using the 8370 right? the only cpu I seen doing 32gb at 2400mhz was a 9590 on HWBot


----------



## mus1mus

8370E

I can maybe.. But stable, NO.. It's hard dudeee...

2133 seems good for now.. But at CL 10!









Had to test a few BIOSes to get this even to run.

This is rather interesting though.


Spoiler: Warning: Y-Cruncher!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So I'm rolling the dice this week...

If my Sabertooth sells, then I go Intel, if it doesn't I order a new batch FX-83** (not sure which skew yet)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1599110/asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev-2-0-with-box-and-accessories

Let's see what happens.


----------



## mus1mus

Before you go Intel, wait for Broadwell-E at least.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Before you go Intel, wait for Broadwell-E at least.


Well, I'm shopping used stuff at a high value level anyways so waiting won't do much for me....

I found a 3960X with Intel DX79SR mobo for $375...... seems beastly for that kind of money doesn't it?

I could care less about the age and all that jazz... the way I see it, FX is basically just as old.


----------



## Mega Man

Try not to get an Intel mobo their mobos leave far too much to desire


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Try not to get an Intel mobo their mobos leave far too much to desire


Good to know! I don't like the blue color scheme anyways....

Shooting for something Asus or MSI if I can help it, with a little red in there somewhere


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well, I'm shopping used stuff at a high value level anyways so waiting won't do much for me....
> 
> I found a 3960X with Intel DX79SR mobo for $375...... seems beastly for that kind of money doesn't it?
> 
> I could care less about the age and all that jazz... the way I see it, FX is basically just as old.


There is a good reason why you should wait. A lot of chips will be up for grabs once new stuff comes out.

Especially when Intel wanted an organ for the price of the top SKU.


----------



## dagget3450

No waiting for Zen?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> No waiting for Zen?


its still 5 months out LOL *GASP*


----------



## mus1mus

A lot of us are waiting for Zen. Even Intel guys wait for Zen.

But at the moment, B-E is looming ahead. And show some hefty improvements Core - Core and Clock - Clock.

--where have you been?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A lot of us are waiting for Zen. Even Intel guys wait for Zen.
> 
> But at the moment, B-E is looming ahead. And show some hefty improvements Core - Core and Clock - Clock.
> 
> --where have you been?


Well, that's why I am perfectly content with just throwing an 8300 in here and playing around with it, OR, if my board sells, I may pickup this 4670k/MSI Z87-G65 combo for $250 and use that for the next 6 months and still pawn it off for close to what I paid for it when Zen comes.....

Bottom line is, I am really excited about Zen, and if I have my rathers, I go AMD, but if it does not deliver on the 40% IPC improvement, or if it's as expensive as the Intel counterpart and does not properly compete, then I may go the other way.

I try to be objective with all hardware and am really not the "fanboy" type, though I consider myself an AMD "fan"..... I distinguish the two as such; FANBOY= biased supporter of a brand and refuses to acknowledge factual information pertaining to hardware with any objection, especially if it's incriminating to that brand, and FAN= supporter of a brand for their own personal reasons but open to obvious data showing there are positives and negatives to all hardware choices.


----------



## Mega Man

I reread that and just to clarify, don't buy Intel branded mobos. Intel mobos from major players are fine...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A lot of us are waiting for Zen. Even Intel guys wait for Zen.
> 
> But at the moment, B-E is looming ahead. And show some hefty improvements Core - Core and Clock - Clock.
> 
> --where have you been?


If by hefty you mean 5% sure


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Makes you wonder if that's where AMD lost their market share, and not just because of the performance difference....

AMD, CPU every 4-5 years now..... Intel a new CPU every year with 5% gain in IPC, or just a clock increase like devil's canyon (sure it had more power caps, etc, but it performed the same clock for clock)

AMD can't gain market share by selling you a CPU one time..... Intel somehow convinces people to at least get a new CPU every other generation. If you had 2700k, you may not have jumped ship to 3770k, but many of those folks did make the move to 4770/90k and in the process had to get a new board also.....


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Question.....

If Zen is coming late 16'...... Then what the heck is this K12 I'm reading about coming in 2017???

Maybe worth waiting even when Zen drops? Are they targeting APU's first?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well you are pumping out 7+ SKUs per year or so and amd is doing the same but only every 3-4 years

intel hits more upgrade cycles with "new" chips, also its much easier to hackintosh an intel chip than it is for an AMD chip.

I'd actually like to see how much of intel's market share is Core2-Sandy bridge? as this range of the market share will likely jump ship. if zen even comes close...

everyone needs to realise that it's not 40% gains from PD, its 40% gains from EX. So given that, AMD actually has some leeway to "screw up" if they only nail 20% over EX that is still 30-40% over PD depending on application.

that would put it in the HW/DC range once over-clocked. I've got a theory why BW-e is SOOOOOO stupid expensive. Intel knows they won't be able to charge that once Zen drops so they bump the profit even further now.

not to mention cleverly removed anything greater than 8 cores from there Uniprocessor xeon BW-e line up. Intel is forcing the 10 core hand to make as much as possible. you want 10 cores? u need to buy the 6950x or the 2mp processors


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Question.....
> 
> If Zen is coming late 16'...... Then what the heck is this K12 I'm reading about coming in 2017???
> 
> Maybe worth waiting even when Zen drops? Are they targeting APU's first?


K12 is Zen on steroids for *Arm64* if Jim Keller is to believed

Bristol ridge is rumoured to be first (EX based AM4 apu)

then

Zen (unknown config,meaning no solid info if this includes a igpu, or full fat quad channel chip)
- all we really know is that Zen ES samples shipped at a faster clock speed than Bulldozer.

then

Raven Ridge (Zen APU)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So I was debating and debating with myself over what to do today, and then one simple piece of information came back to mind that I used to make my decision when I was buying my first 8 core viseshera....

THIS:



It is pretty hard to justify $80 when you look at that information.....

Though it is possible that the 100MHz turbo difference could be telling, and could mean the difference between 4.9 and 5.0 in the end. The good news is, most of us know some tunings for 4.9 that make it perform better than 5.0 full on with just multi and stock NB/HT (for example, a 2700NB with 3000HT etc with 4.9 core is going to be faster overall than a multi only 5.0 in most cases....)

Of course, with the 8300 I had, I couldn't get more than 1.464v stable to it cause the ASrock board sucked and that thing still ran 4.9 rock solid!

I have a board that will gladly deliver well over that now, so I am going to try my hand with another 8300 @ $120









I am excited to test it out actually, cause unfortunately I was never able to test the other little guy on my Sabertooth (stupid ASSrock board killed it).

My first was an OEM CPU with 1433PGS batch number, I will keep you all posted on the next one









Looks like I won't be jumping ship afterall, not yet anyways,


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

your making me dizzy man...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your making me dizzy man...












Yeah sorry, I had a last minute change of heart and just couldn't make a sidegrade to i5


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your making me dizzy man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, I had a last minute change of heart and just couldn't make a sidegrade to i5
Click to expand...

and common sense shows up just in the nick of time


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> and common sense shows up just in the nick of time


----------



## Alastair

I wonder how much an upgrade to zen would cost. I do love my Vishera though


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wonder how much an upgrade to zen would cost. I do love my Vishera though


im going to guess:
$300-350 for CPU
$100-170 for upper tier boards up to 240 for flagship boards
and About what $100 for Ram

Plus, a new windows license for Windows (if you are on 10)

$550+ for lower end mid to top tiered build


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wonder how much an upgrade to zen would cost. I do love my Vishera though
> 
> 
> 
> im going to guess:
> $300-350 for CPU
> $100-170 for upper tier boards up to 240 for flagship boards
> and About what $100 for Ram
> 
> Plus, a new windows license for Windows (if you are on 10)
> 
> $550+ for lower end mid to top tiered build
Click to expand...

I think you are being a little optimistic.

300-350 sounds ridiculously cheap for what we are rumoured to be getting.

boards are a while other ball game, we know BR and RR are dual channel. we do not know for certain weather there are going to be quad channel options. (if there isn't i really think AMD would be missing an opportunity) ( remember zen is capable of 32cores(64thread) and octo channel in a single MCM package), if amd releases a 16c/32t HEDT consumer chip.. i wonder how-many people are gunna jump ship from intel Intel would have to pull a rabbit to get a response to that. or bite huge profit by shifting a xeon MP bin to work in UNIp.

with what we are rumoured to get at the top end so far (8c/16t +igpu w/hbm) this isn't targeting the mainstream intel market. we are talking hedt 2011-3 comparisons.

EX apus will be the same price as out FX chips are now, for the most part 130$-230$, Low end Zen with disabled bits will likely start in the 400+ range (depending on core count also, leaving room for RR we are looking at 6c/12t and 8c/16t options at the very least (fingers crossed for 8c/16t, 12c/24t, 16c/32t quad channel options{2x Zen 'module'})

if there is quad channel, upper board will be much more expensive, but i can also see paired down dual channel boards in small form factors costing slightly less than 170$

IMHO to hang with the 2011-3 offerings, 350-600 for cpu and the same for MOBO, 180-400~ on ram, al tho 16c/32t is likely to be in the range of the 8 core intel chips so 1000$.. and unlike the 9590 its not likely to budget far from that considering with what Intel is trying to pull here in canada... $2500+ for 10c?(oops) edited for naughtiness


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wonder how much an upgrade to zen would cost. I do love my Vishera though


I'll probably get Zen just for curiosity's sake more than anything else.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll probably get Zen just for curiosity's sake more than anything else.


Will probably part out Chernobyl for Zen tbh, I don't see a point in saving the parts for anything and I already have 2 working rigs, no need for a 3rd.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll probably get Zen just for curiosity's sake more than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Will probably part out Chernobyl for Zen tbh, I don't see a point in saving the parts for anything and I already have 2 working rigs, no need for a 3rd.
Click to expand...

talk to me during that time lol


----------



## f1LL

I want to make my current rig a server when Zen arrives. Only thing missing would be a static IP with a good connection


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wonder how much an upgrade to zen would cost. I do love my Vishera though
> 
> 
> 
> im going to guess:
> $300-350 for CPU
> $100-170 for upper tier boards up to 240 for flagship boards
> and About what $100 for Ram
> 
> Plus, a new windows license for Windows (if you are on 10)
> 
> $550+ for lower end mid to top tiered build
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are being a little optimistic.
> 
> 300-350 sounds ridiculously cheap for what we are rumoured to be getting.
> 
> boards are a while other ball game, we know BR and RR are dual channel. we do not know for certain weather there are going to be quad channel options. (if there isn't i really think AMD would be missing an opportunity) ( remember zen is capable of 32cores(64thread) and octo channel in a single MCM package), if amd releases a 16c/32t HEDT consumer chip.. i wonder how-many people are gunna jump ship from intel Intel would have to pull a rabbit to get a response to that. or bite huge profit by shifting a xeon MP bin to work in UNIp.
> 
> with what we are rumoured to get at the top end so far (8c/16t +igpu w/hbm) this isn't targeting the mainstream intel market. we are talking hedt 2011-3 comparisons.
> 
> EX apus will be the same price as out FX chips are now, for the most part 130$-230$, Low end Zen with disabled bits will likely start in the 400+ range (depending on core count also, leaving room for RR we are looking at 6c/12t and 8c/16t options at the very least (fingers crossed for 8c/16t, 12c/24t, 16c/32t quad channel options{2x Zen 'module'})
> 
> if there is quad channel, upper board will be much more expensive, but i can also see paired down dual channel boards in small form factors costing slightly less than 170$
> 
> IMHO to hang with the 2011-3 offerings, 350-600 for cpu and the same for MOBO, 180-400~ on ram, al tho 16c/32t is likely to be in the range of the 8 core intel chips so 1000$.. and unlike the 9590 its not likely to budget far from that considering with what Intel is trying to pull here in canada... $2500+ for 10c?(oops) edited for naughtiness
Click to expand...

I think they are going to go for the mainstream i7 costs honestly, and if only has Haswell ipc, and doesn't have a huge clock advantage.. they wont be able to sell the chips for any higher, the market just wont allow it because they need to create a new perception on image caused by bulldozer. same reason why the fury x was the price it was.. because it does compete with the 980 TI ... I don't see any larger CPUs unless server that will go for the 1k range.. not until the process and node have been fully set and yields are high. for example how the 9570 dropped. I feel that it will be a similar launch with a $150 gain per chip which puts it to i7 level price range which a 6770k is priced at the 350 mark.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

clock for clock comparable to Hw/dc

yet launched at a higher clock. 2.9ghz base 3.8/4.0 boost, based on bulldozer...

based on vish gains, we are looking at a 3.0-3.4 base with 4g+ boost



Spoiler: Warning: out do this for



http://ark.intel.com/products/82930/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz



so the fact alone of them being in the range and a potentially higher actual clock speed doesn't seem like it would have any issue competing with intels generational gains from hw->bw

likely with a better memory controller than HW-e

I will almost be willing to bet that the 8c/16t will hang if not beat the 5960x once you consider overclocking. so think.. a 5960x for bargan basement 5820k prices..

and better on power to boot.

but nether the less i'm agreeing to disagree on this matter.. as time will tell for sure


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> clock for clock comparable to Hw/dc
> 
> yet launched at a higher clock. 2.9ghz base 3.8/4.0 boost, based on bulldozer...
> 
> based on vish gains, we are looking at a 3.0-3.4 base with 4g+ boost
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: out do this for
> 
> 
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82930/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
> 
> 
> 
> so the fact alone of them being in the range and a potentially higher actual clock speed doesn't seem like it would have any issue competing with intels generational gains from hw->bw
> 
> likely with a better memory controller than HW-e
> 
> I will almost be willing to bet that the 8c/16t will hang if not beat the 5960x once you consider overclocking. so think.. a 5960x for bargan basement 5820k prices..
> 
> and better on power to boot.
> 
> but nether the less i'm agreeing to disagree on this matter.. as time will tell for sure


I'm thinking Zen will get more mileage out of it's logical cores and put a good stomping on current hyperthreaded Intel's of the same thread count.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> clock for clock comparable to Hw/dc
> 
> yet launched at a higher clock. 2.9ghz base 3.8/4.0 boost, based on bulldozer...
> 
> based on vish gains, we are looking at a 3.0-3.4 base with 4g+ boost
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: out do this for
> 
> 
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/82930/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
> 
> 
> 
> so the fact alone of them being in the range and a potentially higher actual clock speed doesn't seem like it would have any issue competing with intels generational gains from hw->bw
> 
> likely with a better memory controller than HW-e
> 
> I will almost be willing to bet that the 8c/16t will hang if not beat the 5960x once you consider overclocking. so think.. a 5960x for bargan basement 5820k prices..
> 
> and better on power to boot.
> 
> but nether the less i'm agreeing to disagree on this matter.. as time will tell for sure
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Zen will get more mileage out of it's logical cores and put a good stomping on current hyperthreaded Intel's of the same thread count.
Click to expand...

With Zen uarch AMD now has the ability to go head to head on every single SKU intel offers currently outside 2mp+ server Xeons (to our knowledge)

I expect to see within a few months of release there be a FLOOD of AMD skus (time tempered OFC ) HT on and HT off. Make use of every single die they can on the plater... its how intel manages poor yields

its so simple it begs to be binned liek this.

Zen w/ igpu (2c/4t : 4c/4t : 4c/8t : 6c/6t : 6c/12t : 8c/8t : 8c/16t)

Zen w/o igpu (or dual iGPU 0.o.. maybe??? or one failed igpu with one enabled??)
---4c/4t : 4c/8t : 6c/6t : 6c/12t : 8c/8t : 8c/16t : 10c/20t : 12c/24t :14c/28t : 16c/32t

this is all on 2 out of 4 possible Zen modules (8c/16th per fully enabled module) Ideally, the config above 2/4 modules would be server+scientific availability. Also no info weather the big mcm zen chip(cern Zepplin chip) can scale in MP configs.

Even if they fall short and can utilize all those bins, it will still be a significant threat to intel in this market. (again -20% diminishing gains on zen = PD in theory)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your making me dizzy man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, I had a last minute change of heart and just couldn't make a sidegrade to i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and common sense shows up just in the nick of time
Click to expand...

Ahem.....

I'm very happy with my "sidegrade".

Beats my FX in single thread and matches it in multi tasks.

I would like more cores but for me it isn't a need, like most here I'll get Zen but whether it not it becomes my mainis entirely down to pricing and core count.


----------



## seanzylol

honestly i dont really get why everyone does the whole intel vs amd thing when it comes to performance in gaming for 4k. You need multiple gpus either way for gaming or a titanx/ 980ti to really max games out. Or a decent crossfire setup.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your making me dizzy man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, I had a last minute change of heart and just couldn't make a sidegrade to i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and common sense shows up just in the nick of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem.....
> 
> I'm very happy with my "sidegrade".
> 
> Beats my FX in single thread and matches it in multi tasks.
> 
> I would like more cores but for me it isn't a need, like most here I'll get Zen but whether it not it becomes my mainis entirely down to pricing and core count.
Click to expand...

really comes down to what you utilize your computer for. for me the lack of threads for parallel work in DAW would not make by the gain in single thread.

most of the games i play, i've got access to inis too fix settings down to logically reasonable settings and i don't have any issue with using Driver AA vs crummy performance impact heavy AA, i think the driver looks better. (again personal use and preference)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> honestly i dont really get why everyone does the whole intel vs amd thing when it comes to performance in gaming for 4k. You need multiple gpus either way for gaming or a titanx/ 980ti to really max games out. Or a decent crossfire setup.


Nature of competition really.

Lamborghini vs Ferrari

AMD vs Intel

Aquaman vs Sub Mariner etc etc


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your making me dizzy man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, I had a last minute change of heart and just couldn't make a sidegrade to i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and common sense shows up just in the nick of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahem.....
> 
> I'm very happy with my "sidegrade".
> 
> Beats my FX in single thread and matches it in multi tasks.
> 
> I would like more cores but for me it isn't a need, like most here I'll get Zen but whether it not it becomes my mainis entirely down to pricing and core count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really comes down to what you utilize your computer for. for me the lack of threads for parallel work in DAW would not make by the gain in single thread.
> 
> most of the games i play, i've got access to inis too fix settings down to logically reasonable settings and i don't have any issue with using Driver AA vs crummy performance impact heavy AA, i think the driver looks better. (again personal use and preference)
Click to expand...

I agree,

But I know that Mr Weaving mostly games, not much call for lots of cores there (unfortunately).

I told myself I'd never go to a quad unless the performance was equal to or better than my FX, I found that point.

Although now it's getting colder here I'm starting to miss the 9590


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem.....
> 
> I'm very happy with my "sidegrade".
> 
> Beats my FX in single thread and matches it in multi tasks.
> 
> I would like more cores but for me it isn't a need, like most here I'll get Zen but whether it not it becomes my mainis entirely down to pricing and core count.


Then why are you talking about getting an 8300? I am confused too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ahem.....
> 
> I'm very happy with my "sidegrade".
> 
> Beats my FX in single thread and matches it in multi tasks.
> 
> I would like more cores but for me it isn't a need, like most here I'll get Zen but whether it not it becomes my mainis entirely down to pricing and core count.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you talking about getting an 8300? I am confused too.
Click to expand...

You're very confused, I said no such thing haha


----------



## mus1mus

haha!

Has anybody tried IBT with 16GB RAM? Utilizing about 85% of RAM?

The thing needs 25 minutes to finish a pass on 24GB USAGE!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> haha!
> 
> Has anybody tried IBT with 16GB RAM? Utilizing about 85% of RAM?
> 
> The thing needs 25 minutes to finish a pass on 24GB USAGE!


wanna give Realbench stress a whirl with that much ram? (luxmark + handbrake in parrallel)

i think the 16gb setting will git 85% utilization


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> haha!
> 
> Has anybody tried IBT with 16GB RAM? Utilizing about 85% of RAM?
> 
> The thing needs 25 minutes to finish a pass on 24GB USAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna give Realbench stress a whirl with that much ram? (luxmark + handbrake in parrallel)
> 
> i think the 16gb setting will git 85% utilization
Click to expand...

Around that, Yeah. 32GB setting will max out prolly around 25GB.. IIRC

I am not yet installing my GPU Driver as I am still pushing for this: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season2_division4_round2










And yep, it's not that strong as a test for this platform.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You're very confused, I said no such thing haha


Oops, I confused you for Agent Smith, guess it happens.







On a more serious note, your Intel processor was sort of a side grade but, what differences did you feel? (Note I said feel, not benchmark or test, I am curious how things felt after the upgrade.)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Oops, I confused you for Agent Smith, guess it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, your Intel processor was sort of a side grade but, what differences did you feel? (Note I said feel, not benchmark or test, I am curious how things felt after the upgrade.)


Sluggish. I say.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You're very confused, I said no such thing haha
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I confused you for Agent Smith, guess it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, your Intel processor was sort of a side grade but, what differences did you feel? (Note I said feel, not benchmark or test, I am curious how things felt after the upgrade.)
Click to expand...

Ill wait till Im not on Mobile to answer that fully.

Short version is for me it's not a sidegrade but a much needed upgrade :


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ill wait till Im not on Mobile to answer that fully.
> 
> Short version is for me it's not a sidegrade but a much needed upgrade :


I am on a 6700k at 4.6Ghz at home. However, since I game at 1440p and 4k, I am not sure how much of a difference it has really made. It is good but sometimes, I rather regret spending the money over waiting just a little longer. Oh well, it basically makes my home computer working but boring but then again, I am gaming a lot more on my XBox one at this time anyways. (Rise of the Tomb Raider at the moment.







)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Oops, I confused you for Agent Smith, guess it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, your Intel processor was sort of a side grade but, what differences did you feel? (Note I said feel, not benchmark or test, I am curious how things felt after the upgrade.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sluggish. I say.
Click to expand...

Yes and No


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Oops, I confused you for Agent Smith, guess it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, your Intel processor was sort of a side grade but, what differences did you feel? (Note I said feel, not benchmark or test, I am curious how things felt after the upgrade.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sluggish. I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and No
Click to expand...

Well, to be honest, it doesn't feel slow after a while the PC has been running. But the quicker response of the FX right after getting into Windows is something you will miss going into Intel.

BTW, I am looking at a testing app that does better and faster than IBT.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ill wait till Im not on Mobile to answer that fully.
> 
> Short version is for me it's not a sidegrade but a much needed upgrade :
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a 6700k at 4.6Ghz at home. However, since I game at 1440p and 4k, I am not sure how much of a difference it has really made. It is good but sometimes, I rather regret spending the money over waiting just a little longer. Oh well, it basically makes my home computer working but boring but then again, I am gaming a lot more on my XBox one at this time anyways. (Rise of the Tomb Raider at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Rise of the Tomb Raider is a great game, got to find time to do another playthrough soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Oops, I confused you for Agent Smith, guess it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, your Intel processor was sort of a side grade but, what differences did you feel? (Note I said feel, not benchmark or test, I am curious how things felt after the upgrade.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sluggish. I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, to be honest, it doesn't feel slow after a while the PC has been running. But the quicker response of the FX right after getting into Windows is something you will miss going into Intel.
> 
> BTW, I am looking at a testing app that does better and faster than IBT.
Click to expand...

Desktop usage is a touch slower on the i5 but the i7 even at stock performs just as fluid as my FX.

There are pros and cons to both setups, for me personally Skylake was an upgrade as I need to max out GPU's at 1080p and Vishera simply couldn't do that for anything above a 380x and that affects the FPS.

I simply needed a more powerful setup and X99 was out of my price range.

I'm doing a gaming comparison starting at 1080p and working through to 4k with the 3 chips and hopefully you guys will find the results interesting and informative


----------



## mus1mus

@FlailScHLAMP

Check this out for testing the RAM and the CPU



Compared to Prime Blend:



And IBT: (too sloooooooow now huh?)



Same exact settings. Obviously, something is missed when you run High Capacity of RAM with Blend and IBT.

And just in case, I ran the app again:


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Do me a favor? run that last profile thru realbench. I'd like to see how like it takes to find it if it finds it.

5-7minute per run when i ran it using pagefile +all my rams

still trying to figure out if it will actually catch things faster or not

currently knee deep in resistors.. cursing resistor code due to being colour blind...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Do me a favor? run that last profile thru realbench. I'd like to see how like it takes to find it if it finds it.
> 
> 5-7minute per run when i ran it using pagefile +all my rams
> 
> still trying to figure out if it will actually catch things faster or not
> 
> currently knee deep in resistors.. cursing resistor code due to being colour blind...


But why Real Bench? It's slow as hell. I'll give you HCI Memtest instead.


----------



## dagget3450

Well i put quadfire furyx on amd fx, and its not good. I think the 8x 2.0 lanes are killing it in quad or the whole platform is struggling with quad fiji. I need to test some dx12 as i have only tested dx11 but whats multi gpu? Only ashes of singularity?

Anyways even at 4k with trifire were not great but i left the 9590 at stock with turbo and disabled the power management stuff. I am pretty sure fiji suffers from cpu overhead way more than hawaii/grenada even on my 5960x


----------



## mus1mus

You will need to increase the HT Link Speed when doing Quads or Trifire. That's what Mega do..

I am also trying to test that.

Mega has it at 3900 from stock of 2600. I can maybe try up to 4200.. But I lack the time really. Got stuck with trying 32GB RAM..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> haha!
> 
> Has anybody tried IBT with 16GB RAM? Utilizing about 85% of RAM?
> 
> The thing needs 25 minutes to finish a pass on 24GB USAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna give Realbench stress a whirl with that much ram? (luxmark + handbrake in parrallel)
> 
> i think the 16gb setting will git 85% utilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around that, Yeah. 32GB setting will max out prolly around 25GB.. IIRC
> 
> I am not yet installing my GPU Driver as I am still pushing for this: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season2_division4_round2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, it's not that strong as a test for this platform.
Click to expand...

Impressive subs you've got there Mus, Hopefully I'll have a good amount of time to devote to Div IV this time round........looks like I'm gonna need it


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Do me a favor? run that last profile thru realbench. I'd like to see how like it takes to find it if it finds it.
> 
> 5-7minute per run when i ran it using pagefile +all my rams
> 
> still trying to figure out if it will actually catch things faster or not
> 
> currently knee deep in resistors.. cursing resistor code due to being colour blind...
> 
> 
> 
> But why Real Bench? It's slow as hell. I'll give you HCI Memtest instead.
Click to expand...

because i'm testing realbench... but i'm to busy for work to sabotage my rig for a day for that testing right now.


----------



## Alastair

Any of you have any experience with the Arctic A30 cooler? I'm gonna be using this for the Athlon 860K.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

looks like a slightly bigger 212+ with a worse fan


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> looks like a slightly bigger 212+ with a worse fan


it's not like I need a massive cooler for an 860K. It has some fat 8mm heatpipes. And you can change the fan out. I think I'll put a sickleflow on it. So I reckon from the looks of it it could be alright.


----------



## Alastair

Also got a corsair Carbide SPEC 02 case for the budget rig. It's a nice little case to work in and it looks like if I really wanted to (the temptation is sooooo real) it could fit 2 240mm radiator's with only a little bit of modding.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> looks like a slightly bigger 212+ with a worse fan
> 
> 
> 
> it's not like I need a massive cooler for an 860K. It has some fat 8mm heatpipes. And you can change the fan out. I think I'll put a sickleflow on it. So I reckon from the looks of it it could be alright.
Click to expand...

TBH, if you've got a wraith cooler, you don't need an after market for most FM2+ chips.

but i highly doubt the wraiths have made it into those packages yet

if you are looking too add to it, don't buy arctic... they are very very bad for using proprietary things to make it so you order from them if you want more than what is on the package

2 240s for a FM2+ chip? u lost your mind bro? my h90 with everything running @ 7v with one fan more than handles ANYTHING the 7850k can put out for heat


----------



## miklkit

My wife has been running a 7850K cooled by an Arctic Cooling A30 for a couple of years now. There are two fans in the whole case. The F12 PWM on the A30 and an AC F12 case exhaust fan. It is too quiet for her as the only way she can tell it is running is by the monitor being on and the LEDs on the case. It also runs very cool like that.

I used it on my 8350 before that and it was able to get it to 4.5 ghz OCCT stable @ 1.4 volts on an overheating UD3. With its plastic fan holder any PWM 120mm fan will work in either push or pull but the stock fan is pretty good.

The only concern with that cooler is its quality control as on some of them the base isn't as flat as it should be, resulting in poor contact. Lapping fixes that as long as not too much lapping is done to those direct contact heat pipes.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My wife has been running a 7850K cooled by an Arctic Cooling A30 for a couple of years now. There are two fans in the whole case. The F12 PWM on the A30 and an AC F12 case exhaust fan. It is too quiet for her as the only way she can tell it is running is by the monitor being on and the LEDs on the case. It also runs very cool like that.
> 
> I used it on my 8350 before that and it was able to get it to 4.5 ghz OCCT stable @ 1.4 volts on an overheating UD3. With its plastic fan holder any PWM 120mm fan will work in either push or pull but the stock fan is pretty good.
> 
> The only concern with that cooler is its quality control as on some of them the base isn't as flat as it should be, resulting in poor contact. Lapping fixes that as long as not too much lapping is done to those direct contact heat pipes.


Thanks I will keep an eye on that base. I already plan on replacing that whimpy 1350 rpm fan with either my 2000 rpm sickleflowX or either one of my old NZXT FZ140's.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

You can get some Cooler Master Jetflo's and watch your PC levitate, lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Thanks I will keep an eye on that base. I already plan on replacing that whimpy 1350 rpm fan with either my 2000 rpm sickleflowX or either one of my old NZXT FZ140's.


CM sickleflow fans are a good choice for putting on an heat sink. I have 2 blue LED ones and they do an very very good job and are quiet too, and that for that price is astonishing. I payed like 5 euro's for mine 4 years back and they still work fine. I had them in push/pull config on my first after marker cooler, the well known CM hyper 212EVO, and the temps were very very good and i could barely hear it over my other system fans.

The only downside is that when i try to under volt them they start to rattle like mad which is very annoying but for the rest its an excellent fan!
I even tried them on my H100i rad because they have high static pressure to see how they perform and to be honest, they perform very good,


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> CM sickleflow fans are a good choice for putting on an heat sink. I have 2 blue LED ones and they do an very very good job and are quiet too, and that for that price is astonishing. I payed like 5 euro's for mine 4 years back and they still work fine. I had them in push/pull config on my first after marker cooler, the well known CM hyper 212EVO, and the temps were very very good and i could barely hear it over my other system fans.
> 
> The only downside is that when i try to under volt them they start to rattle like mad which is very annoying but for the rest its an excellent fan!
> I even tried them on my H100i rad because they have high static pressure to see how they perform and to be honest, they perform very good,


good choice. I pulled my sickleflows of off my old v10 cooler and honestly i use them for case fans. They look great perform great and last. 10/10 great fan.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You can get some Cooler Master Jetflo's and watch your PC levitate, lol


I already have 3 of them on my 360 rad. And with the amount of air they push I already have an influence on the Earths rotational speed.

EDIT: A friend of mine tried putting jetflo's on his H100GTX cooler. And he had tried 3 types of fans. He had tried the stock SP120's that cames with the cooler, he had used Antec fans, probably 1300 or 1500 rpm fans that had come with his case. And then the Jetflos. Out of all the fans the wee Antec fans performed the best on his H100GTX. Apparently the Jetflo's performed abysmally. Now there are two things the Jetflo and the SP120's have in common. Round frames. The Antec had square frames. Does the shape of the fans frame impact its performance? Is the airflow more focused or something? Why would he have such poor performance on his H100GTX cooler?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I already have 3 of them on my 360 rad. And with the amount of air they push I already have an influence on the Earths rotational speed.
> 
> EDIT: A friend of mine tried putting jetflo's on his H100GTX cooler. And he had tried 3 types of fans. He had tried the stock SP120's that cames with the cooler, he had used Antec fans, probably 1300 or 1500 rpm fans that had come with his case. And then the Jetflos. Out of all the fans the wee Antec fans performed the best on his H100GTX. Apparently the Jetflo's performed abysmally. Now there are two things the Jetflo and the SP120's have in common. Round frames. The Antec had square frames. Does the shape of the fans frame impact its performance? Is the airflow more focused or something? Why would he have such poor performance on his H100GTX cooler?


throw some delta 3krpm fans on the h100 rad and watch it rek every cooler on the planet minus a custom loop.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I already have 3 of them on my 360 rad. And with the amount of air they push I already have an influence on the Earths rotational speed.
> 
> EDIT: A friend of mine tried putting jetflo's on his H100GTX cooler. And he had tried 3 types of fans. He had tried the stock SP120's that cames with the cooler, he had used Antec fans, probably 1300 or 1500 rpm fans that had come with his case. And then the Jetflos. Out of all the fans the wee Antec fans performed the best on his H100GTX. Apparently the Jetflo's performed abysmally. Now there are two things the Jetflo and the SP120's have in common. Round frames. The Antec had square frames. Does the shape of the fans frame impact its performance? Is the airflow more focused or something? Why would he have such poor performance on his H100GTX cooler?


Square frame fans have an advantage over round frame fans simple because the square fans make an better seal on the rad, i tested this myself and i saved a couple of degrees simply by adding some tape to the stock sp120 L fans in order to make an proper seal.

The reason why he has poor performance is because its an high dense radiator and he is putting low rpm low static pressure fans on them, the result is high temps. I know this because i test this myself with several fans without any success and that is why i bought my Noctua fans just to ramp them down and still have better airflow and higher static pressure than the ridiculously loud and poor made sp120L fans.


----------



## Alastair

His results were best with the Antec fans which were low RPM and low Sp which is what is so strange. Out of all the fans the Jetflo's should of been superior with over 90CFM and nearly 3mmh2o at its disposal. Yet both Jetflo and SP120's lost to his Antec fans. I actually minder if his poor results were from moving the computer around during fan installation and getting a bubble trapped in the block or something. Cause his results should not of been what they were.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> His results were best with the Antec fans which were low RPM and low Sp which is what is so strange. Out of all the fans the Jetflo's should of been superior with over 90CFM and nearly 3mmh2o at its disposal. Yet both Jetflo and SP120's lost to his Antec fans. I actually minder if his poor results were from moving the computer around during fan installation and getting a bubble trapped in the block or something. Cause his results should not of been what they were.


I see, well there is a little more to it than just static pressure. Airflow optimization is also an contribute to better performing fans as i discovered with my Noctua fans and that is why Noctua NF-F12 is performing so well, not due to high static pressure but to focused airflow. I don't like round frame fans on my radiator because they will never perform as good as squared fans simply because of the bad seal they make on an radiator. My nephew had the Cooler Master nepton 240m with also round frame fans and the performance was good but also very loud, when we mounted my sickleflow fans on it, with less static pressure and less cfm if i remember correctly, the performance was much better at low rpms simply because of the better seal square fans make compare to round frame fans.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> His results were best with the Antec fans which were low RPM and low Sp which is what is so strange. Out of all the fans the Jetflo's should of been superior with over 90CFM and nearly 3mmh2o at its disposal. Yet both Jetflo and SP120's lost to his Antec fans. I actually minder if his poor results were from moving the computer around during fan installation and getting a bubble trapped in the block or something. Cause his results should not of been what they were.


this would probably be right. I noticed a difference from the stock fans to delta 3k rpm fans


----------



## Alastair

Hmmm. Any suggestions as to help better seal up the Jetflo's on my 360mm rad? This is all giving my ideas.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hmmm. Any suggestions as to help better seal up the Jetflo's on my 360mm rad? This is all giving my ideas.


Mounting plate + weather stripping.


----------



## dagget3450

So just a quick run on FSU and compare of 5960x vs 9590fx. Why my gpu score is higher on FX i'll never understand. Lower gpu clocks pcie 2.0 and all that and i end up with a higher gpu score than x99/5960x. All while getting murdered in CPU portion of the benchmark......

I guess this helps gauge how much they count cpu side of it in FSU as well, it looks a lot like FS/FSE now to me in terms of point distribution.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7946403/fs/8383738

The cpus were clocked almost identical if you look at the results page youll see. Also ddr4 3200 vs ddr3 1600 - i havent done much with the AMD platform yet as i really wanted to see without much overclocking what it will do before going that route. I don't know if i'll invest that time either as i got a lot of pc projects waiting on me









I know it should get worse on FSE and FS but still i do not understand







On the other hand i've only tested a few benches for quad fiji on FX and that was valley/heaven and those have bad results so far. However im finding things like crossfire profiles are not universal either across both platforms for valley/heaven. I.E. 1x1 CF works way better on FX cpu and had very small or not much effect on 5960x....
I am going to test out GTA5 i guess. I really don't want to download a million games to test but i do want to explore this mystery a little more before i finish building my other box


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hmmm. Any suggestions as to help better seal up the Jetflo's on my 360mm rad? This is all giving my ideas.


just do what i did, its cheap too. Just apply some tape around the frame of the fan where it touches the radiator in order to make a tight seal so no air is leaking though these gaps. Depending on the fan it can lower your temps significantly.

Its cheap and functional, best of both worlds


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> So just a quick run on FSU and compare of 5960x vs 9590fx. Why my gpu score is higher on FX i'll never understand. Lower gpu clocks pcie 2.0 and all that and i end up with a higher gpu score than x99/5960x. All while getting murdered in CPU portion of the benchmark......
> 
> I guess this helps gauge how much they count cpu side of it in FSU as well, it looks a lot like FS/FSE now to me in terms of point distribution.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7946403/fs/8383738
> 
> The cpus were clocked almost identical if you look at the results page youll see. Also ddr4 3200 vs ddr3 1600 - i havent done much with the AMD platform yet as i really wanted to see without much overclocking what it will do before going that route. I don't know if i'll invest that time either as i got a lot of pc projects waiting on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it should get worse on FSE and FS but still i do not understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand i've only tested a few benches for quad fiji on FX and that was valley/heaven and those have bad results so far. However im finding things like crossfire profiles are not universal either across both platforms for valley/heaven. I.E. 1x1 CF works way better on FX cpu and had very small or not much effect on 5960x....
> I am going to test out GTA5 i guess. I really don't want to download a million games to test but i do want to explore this mystery a little more before i finish building my other box


It's been that way since the 965 was battling it out with the 920 i 7's, for low res gaming go blue for hi res gaming go red ( i don't know why this happens but its nothing new). Apparently the Intel is bottlenecking the graphics card at high resolutions..... lol


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I just picked up an 8370 from MC today. 1531 PGS. I'll post oc results asap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looking forward to your findings... good luck!


48x not stable at 1.5v+. I did score this today off CL. Will test further this weekend. Batch 1502PGS.


----------



## mus1mus

The more time I spend with this chip, the better it gets.


Spoiler: Small FFT


----------



## Mega Man

so it is like beer ?


----------



## mus1mus

Kinda. Though I haven't had one for a long time now.









Beer and girls go along so well too. The more beer you down, the more beautiful they get.


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm, beer


----------



## hurricane28

Sooo, after a couple of emails from AMD tech support, i finally know why i am having the Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort1, was issued.

Its not because i have performance issues or random system freezes but its just in my nature to look for an solution for a problem.

I tried this fix in order to fix the problem but unfortunately it didn't work. http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/177819-ahci-link-power-management-enable-hipm-dipm.html

but since i don't have performance issues i guess i just ignore this error from now on.

I also contacted Corsair about my cooler because when i received the shipping label i had to pay for shipping myself which is 12 euro's.. obviously i wasn't content with this because IMO its unfair to pay for shipping if an component goes bad with no harm done from my side.. I was reading on the Corsair forums that some people with the same problem would get an prepaid ticked so i applied for that ticket and today i received an email that they send me an prepaid ticket!

They are going to replace the whole unit but not just for the H100i but i get the H100i GTX which is a newer version because the h100i is end of life they said. I am not sure if the performance is better but i don't think its worse so i am yet again an happy camper with Corsair!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> His results were best with the Antec fans which were low RPM and low Sp which is what is so strange. Out of all the fans the Jetflo's should of been superior with over 90CFM and nearly 3mmh2o at its disposal. Yet both Jetflo and SP120's lost to his Antec fans. I actually minder if his poor results were from moving the computer around during fan installation and getting a bubble trapped in the block or something. Cause his results should not of been what they were.


this would probably be right. I noticed a difference from
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sooo, after a couple of emails from AMD tech support, i finally know why i am having the Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort1, was issued.
> 
> Its not because i have performance issues or random system freezes but its just in my nature to look for an solution for a problem.
> 
> I tried this fix in order to fix the problem but unfortunately it didn't work. http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/177819-ahci-link-power-management-enable-hipm-dipm.html
> 
> but since i don't have performance issues i guess i just ignore this error from now on.
> 
> I also contacted Corsair about my cooler because when i received the shipping label i had to pay for shipping myself which is 12 euro's.. obviously i wasn't content with this because IMO its unfair to pay for shipping if an component goes bad with no harm done from my side.. I was reading on the Corsair forums that some people with the same problem would get an prepaid ticked so i applied for that ticket and today i received an email that they send me an prepaid ticket!
> 
> They are going to replace the whole unit but not just for the H100i but i get the H100i GTX which is a newer version because the h100i is end of life they said. I am not sure if the performance is better but i don't think its worse so i am yet again an happy camper with Corsair!


corsair is a amazing customer. People wonder why i usually choose them for ram when i can afford it. Thats why. They go out their way to take care of customers


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> this would probably be right. I noticed a difference from
> corsair is a amazing customer. People wonder why i usually choose them for ram when i can afford it. Thats why. They go out their way to take care of customers


Corsair is an manufacturer and not an customer, i think you meant customer care..

I owned Corsair RAM once but i didn't like it and was too expensive IMO. I went to G.Skill and i couldn't be more happy.

Corsair has an excellent Customer care but quality control is meh.. I own several products of them and almost every single component went wrong but fortunately service is top notch and the components were replaced within a week.. which is astonishing because even in the Netherlands that can take up a full week or even more while they have the replacement in stock.. I love their cases and i own 650D and i am very happy with it aesthetically wise and functionality.


----------



## hurricane28

I also know why i was having trouble installing chipset drivers...

I got an email from AMD tech support and they said that they no longer support SB950 anymore, these are the words from themselves:

"The Chipset on your Motherboard, the SB950, has reached End Of Life status and there will not be any further chipset driver updates. There are currently no chipset drivers for Windows 10 for the SB950 chipset, however you should be able to use the Windows 7 drivers which you can download here. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy4&os=Windows%207%20-%2064"

Yet another problem solved.

I hope Corsair will send me the cooler rather quick because i am on stock cooler now at 4.25 GHz which is rather slow compared to 4.8 GHz i was a accustomed to.. The stock cooler can barely cool it even at stock speeds the CPU reaches temps higher than 60c when gaming... these CPU's are great if you overclock them to at least 4.8 GHz but at stock very slow, i cant even work with Adobe premiere pro because everything is soo slow..


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm, i think i spoke little too soon about Corsair...

I went to DHL in order to send the package but they said they couldn't scan the label and the account number Corsair gave me is not even valid... I guess when it rains it pours lol

Knowing Corsair they will handle this with speed but its little inconvenient now because of the heat here and i really need the extra cooling..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm, i think i spoke little too soon about Corsair...
> 
> I went to DHL in order to send the package but they said they couldn't scan the label and the account number Corsair gave me is not even valid... I guess when it rains it pours lol
> 
> Knowing Corsair they will handle this with speed but its little inconvenient now because of the heat here and i really need the extra cooling..


And it's in these instances you should have something like Hyper 212 laying around









But seriously, go buy a cheap but decent air cooler, I really do not regret buying mine at all.

I even decided to overclock a bit more on it: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season2_division4_round2

Credit where credit is due for @mirzet1976 and @mus1mus, They've set some high targets to hit


----------



## mus1mus

Mirza turned up and posted formidable results. Great runs. I am catching up now.









If you happen to turn into a Novice, join me on my last ride on competition. We're running for 5-in-a-row to break cowcotland's record. And hopefully, you guys can take it further.

Unfortunately, you and superzan have the same CPU so your scores might clash in. But yeah, team work will always make you guys win.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mirza turned up and posted formidable results. Great runs. I am catching up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you happen to turn into a Novice, join me on my last ride on competition. We're running for 5-in-a-row to break cowcotland's record. And hopefully, you guys can take it further.
> 
> Unfortunately, you and superzan have the same CPU so your scores might clash in. But yeah, team work will always make you guys win.


I have something for every stage this time 'round so I'll be pleased if the good Sarge tops my FX scores.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mirza turned up and posted formidable results. Great runs. I am catching up now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you happen to turn into a Novice, join me on my last ride on competition. We're running for 5-in-a-row to break cowcotland's record. And hopefully, you guys can take it further.
> 
> Unfortunately, you and superzan have the same CPU so your scores might clash in. But yeah, team work will always make you guys win.


I'm enthusiast dude









I'll slap on an AIO next week sometime and push it a bit harder, might even drop the 9590 in to see if I can hit your scores and I've still got to put the Fury in for Vantage and 3DM06 (damn near all CPU bound anyway).

besides......I'm not on OCN's HWBot team, I moved over quite some time ago


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm enthusiast dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll slap on an AIO next week sometime and push it a bit harder, might even drop the 9590 in to see if I can hit your scores and I've still got to put the Fury in for Vantage and 3DM06 (damn near all CPU bound anyway).
> 
> besides......I'm not on OCN's HWBot team, I moved over quite some time ago


Ohh, sorry I meant mirzet.









Vantage seems to be limited by the CPU and worse, the CPU Test is soo damn hard to pass on high clocks. You need a stable one to pass that.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm enthusiast dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll slap on an AIO next week sometime and push it a bit harder, might even drop the 9590 in to see if I can hit your scores and I've still got to put the Fury in for Vantage and 3DM06 (damn near all CPU bound anyway).
> 
> besides......I'm not on OCN's HWBot team, I moved over quite some time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, sorry I meant mirzet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage seems to be limited by the CPU and worse, the CPU Test is soo damn hard to pass on high clocks. You need a stable one to pass that.
Click to expand...

Ahhh.....makes sense yeah.

And Yes, Vantage is a pain for CPUs, took me a good couple of hours to get it to pass on the 212 haha.

I actually messed up a little, used the wrong version of WPrime so my sub has been blocked, oh well.....I'll be back later on


----------



## mus1mus

There's some tweaks involved there for sure. And that's what I need to see.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And it's in these instances you should have something like Hyper 212 laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, go buy a cheap but decent air cooler, I really do not regret buying mine at all.
> 
> I even decided to overclock a bit more on it: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season2_division4_round2
> 
> Credit where credit is due for @mirzet1976 and @mus1mus, They've set some high targets to hit


Yes you are right , days like this i really regret that i sold my 212EVO... Perhaps i go back to air again since i am no longer interested in high benchmark scores but more in to an stable high overclock.

since my chip is a dud an needs 1.55v to be stable at 4.8GHz which my Corsair cooler can handle with ease but is utterly loud sometimes and i am little tired of it.

I am not sure what cooler is the best for me because i do not want 2 KG hanging on my motherboard so if i can't find an air cooler that has almost the same performance than my hydro series i might stuck with water until i can find something better and more quiet.

what air cooler are you running btw?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And it's in these instances you should have something like Hyper 212 laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, go buy a cheap but decent air cooler, I really do not regret buying mine at all.
> 
> I even decided to overclock a bit more on it: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season2_division4_round2
> 
> Credit where credit is due for @mirzet1976 and @mus1mus, They've set some high targets to hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right , days like this i really regret that i sold my 212EVO... Perhaps i go back to air again since i am no longer interested in high benchmark scores but more in to an stable high overclock.
> 
> since my chip is a dud an needs 1.55v to be stable at 4.8GHz which my Corsair cooler can handle with ease but is utterly loud sometimes and i am little tired of it.
> 
> I am not sure what cooler is the best for me because i do not want 2 KG hanging on my motherboard so if i can't find an air cooler that has almost the same performance than my hydro series i might stuck with water until i can find something better and more quiet.
> 
> what air cooler are you running btw?
Click to expand...

For those benchmarks I was using a Hyper 212 but if you want a decent air cooler that is quiet and won't break the bank go take a look at the Noctua NH-U14S, it's a single tower cooler but has a 140mm fan so it will also cool the vrms as well.

I'm yet to try out anything from Cryorig but I hear good things about them so they might be worth looking into as well.

I'm indifferent when it comes to the Air vs AIO arguement tbh, I like both, they have pros and cons, just use what suits you best


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And it's in these instances you should have something like Hyper 212 laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, go buy a cheap but decent air cooler, I really do not regret buying mine at all.
> 
> I even decided to overclock a bit more on it: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season2_division4_round2
> 
> Credit where credit is due for @mirzet1976 and @mus1mus, They've set some high targets to hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right , days like this i really regret that i sold my 212EVO... Perhaps i go back to air again since i am no longer interested in high benchmark scores but more in to an stable high overclock.
> 
> since my chip is a dud an needs 1.55v to be stable at 4.8GHz which my Corsair cooler can handle with ease but is utterly loud sometimes and i am little tired of it.
> 
> I am not sure what cooler is the best for me because i do not want 2 KG hanging on my motherboard so if i can't find an air cooler that has almost the same performance than my hydro series i might stuck with water until i can find something better and more quiet.
> 
> what air cooler are you running btw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those benchmarks I was using a Hyper 212 but if you want a decent air cooler that is quiet and won't break the bank go take a look at the Noctua NH-U14S, it's a single tower cooler but has a 140mm fan so it will also cool the vrms as well.
> 
> I'm yet to try out anything from Cryorig but I hear good things about them so they might be worth looking into as well.
> 
> *I'm indifferent when it comes to the Air vs AIO arguement tbh, I like both, they have pros and cons, just use what suits you best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

I agree, I've got physical limitations with air coolers... (bear paw sized mitts don't help) i can't fit my hand in the case with most atleast dual tower coolers, and i just prefer the localized heat. plus i can experiment and push a little farther with an AIO

but on day to day stuff you cannot argue with the simplicity of an air cooler


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For those benchmarks I was using a Hyper 212 but if you want a decent air cooler that is quiet and won't break the bank go take a look at the Noctua NH-U14S, it's a single tower cooler but has a 140mm fan so it will also cool the vrms as well.
> 
> I'm yet to try out anything from Cryorig but I hear good things about them so they might be worth looking into as well.
> 
> *I'm indifferent when it comes to the Air vs AIO arguement tbh, I like both, they have pros and cons, just use what suits you best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I totally agree with you on that one.

the hyper 212EVO was also serving me pretty well to be honest, i was running it with 2 CM sickle flow 120mm blue LED fans and i was impressed by its performance.
Looks like a good cooler to me the one you revered to, only that color of those fans man...i really really dislike that color to be honest which is what prevented me from buying Noctua before. Aesthetics is important for me till a certain degree of course because you cannot always have what you want, but if there are such options why not right.

I heard some great story's about the Noctua NH-D15 but that's too large IMO and i don't think it will fit in my case. In some benchmarks it even out performs my h100i :O

I am now running the stock cooler plus my Noctua 3000RPM fans in the top of my case connected to my mother board header which is controller by SIV by Gigabyte but sadly the software is very buggy and it seems it cannot remember my settings correctly so i have to adjust them every time when i start windows which is very annoying..

O well, i just hope Corsair will sort this issue out pretty fast so i can have better cooling again because even at stock speeds the stock cooler just cannot cope with the heat this chip (volcano) produces...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> And it's in these instances you should have something like Hyper 212 laying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, go buy a cheap but decent air cooler, I really do not regret buying mine at all.
> 
> I even decided to overclock a bit more on it: http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season2_division4_round2
> 
> Credit where credit is due for @mirzet1976 and @mus1mus, They've set some high targets to hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right , days like this i really regret that i sold my 212EVO... Perhaps i go back to air again since i am no longer interested in high benchmark scores but more in to an stable high overclock.
> 
> since my chip is a dud an needs 1.55v to be stable at 4.8GHz which my Corsair cooler can handle with ease but is utterly loud sometimes and i am little tired of it.
> 
> I am not sure what cooler is the best for me because i do not want 2 KG hanging on my motherboard so if i can't find an air cooler that has almost the same performance than my hydro series i might stuck with water until i can find something better and more quiet.
> 
> what air cooler are you running btw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those benchmarks I was using a Hyper 212 but if you want a decent air cooler that is quiet and won't break the bank go take a look at the Noctua NH-U14S, it's a single tower cooler but has a 140mm fan so it will also cool the vrms as well.
> 
> I'm yet to try out anything from Cryorig but I hear good things about them so they might be worth looking into as well.
> 
> *I'm indifferent when it comes to the Air vs AIO arguement tbh, I like both, they have pros and cons, just use what suits you best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I've got physical limitations with air coolers... (bear paw sized mitts don't help) i can't fit my hand in the case with most atleast dual tower coolers, and i just prefer the localized heat. plus i can experiment and push a little farther with an AIO
> 
> but on day to day stuff you cannot argue with the simplicity of an air cooler
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean, some big air coolers are a pain to install simply because of the size but that said not all are like that and a few are actually easier than the majority of AIO's out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> For those benchmarks I was using a Hyper 212 but if you want a decent air cooler that is quiet and won't break the bank go take a look at the Noctua NH-U14S, it's a single tower cooler but has a 140mm fan so it will also cool the vrms as well.
> 
> I'm yet to try out anything from Cryorig but I hear good things about them so they might be worth looking into as well.
> 
> *I'm indifferent when it comes to the Air vs AIO arguement tbh, I like both, they have pros and cons, just use what suits you best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you on that one.
> 
> the hyper 212EVO was also serving me pretty well to be honest, i was running it with 2 CM sickle flow 120mm blue LED fans and i was impressed by its performance.
> Looks like a good cooler to me the one you revered to, only that color of those fans man...i really really dislike that color to be honest which is what prevented me from buying Noctua before. Aesthetics is important for me till a certain degree of course because you cannot always have what you want, but if there are such options why not right.
> 
> I heard some great story's about the Noctua NH-D15 but that's too large IMO and i don't think it will fit in my case. In some benchmarks it even out performs my h100i :O
> 
> I am now running the stock cooler plus my Noctua 3000RPM fans in the top of my case connected to my mother board header which is controller by SIV by Gigabyte but sadly the software is very buggy and it seems it cannot remember my settings correctly so i have to adjust them every time when i start windows which is very annoying..
> 
> O well, i just hope Corsair will sort this issue out pretty fast so i can have better cooling again because even at stock speeds the stock cooler just cannot cope with the heat this chip (volcano) produces...
Click to expand...

The D15 is large yes and it performs *very* well but if you are looking at that range then I'd suggest the D15S (almost the same performance but better compatibility with Ram and the towers are off centre so you can access the PCIe slots better) or the Cryorig R1.

I can understand the aesthetic side of things but tbh you kind of stop caring after you use them for a while and if it really bugs you that much then you can get other fans for it (the iPPC fans you already have for example will work on a NH-U14S)


----------



## miklkit

Since no one uses the top pci-e slot on AMD motherboards vertical offset is not an issue. In fact when I got the Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme I found that its offset made it hit my case frame. The answer was to flip it around so it was offset down. This covered the unused first pci slot but did not interfere with the GPU in the top slot. The only problem with it was that the center fan is in a fixed location and could not be lowered to blow some air onto the VRMs, so when stress testing they overheated. Oh, it is the lightest twin tower I know of too.


Because of the VRM overheating issue I only recommend the D14/D15 and the Silverstone HE01 as they have adjustable fans. I would recommend the Phanteks cooler but has a flimsy AMD mounting system that does not put adequate pressure on the CPU. Basically the tim is gluing it in place.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Since no one uses the top pci-e slot on AMD motherboards vertical offset is not an issue. In fact when I got the Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme I found that its offset made it hit my case frame. The answer was to flip it around so it was offset down. This covered the unused first pci slot but did not interfere with the GPU in the top slot. The only problem with it was that the center fan is in a fixed location and could not be lowered to blow some air onto the VRMs, so when stress testing they overheated. Oh, it is the lightest twin tower I know of too.
> 
> 
> Because of the VRM overheating issue I only recommend the D14/D15 and the Silverstone HE01 as they have adjustable fans. I would recommend the Phanteks cooler but has a flimsy AMD mounting system that does not put adequate pressure on the CPU. Basically the tim is gluing it in place.


Actually it does help, with the NH-D15 installed on my Sabertooth I need to use a screwdriver to release the tab holding the GPU in place, with the NH-D15S I don't.

I was also using it in a CoolerMaster Storm Trooper case and I never had an issue with it touching any part of the case


----------



## miklkit

Oh I really don't like that lever tab and keep breaking them off. MSI uses a soft plastic extension off the PCI slot cover that you flex up to release the GPU. I remember that I used a screwdriver with it too until i moved the GPU down to the lower slot.

I'm still using an older and smaller case. The U14S will not fit at all for instance unless I leave the side cover off, nor will any radiator except for a 120 in the rear spot and I still had to mod the case to squeeze it in. An Air 540 is coming some day.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Kinda. Though I haven't had one for a long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer and girls go along so well too. The more beer you down, the more beautiful they get.


Ahh the famous beer goggles effect...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, some big air coolers are a pain to install simply because of the size but that said not all are like that and a few are actually easier than the majority of AIO's out there.
> The D15 is large yes and it performs *very* well but if you are looking at that range then I'd suggest the D15S (almost the same performance but better compatibility with Ram and the towers are off centre so you can access the PCIe slots better) or the Cryorig R1.
> 
> I can understand the aesthetic side of things but tbh you kind of stop caring after you use them for a while and if it really bugs you that much then you can get other fans for it (the iPPC fans you already have for example will work on a NH-U14S)


Yes agree, some AIO's are rather difficult to mount properly. As i mentioned before, i build my nephew a system with Cooler Master nepton 240m and the mounting hardware is horrible quality... 2 threads of the 4 mounting screw holes were completely stripped and i couldn't screw the cooler properly down... we returned it and got corsair H80i which is much much easier to install and can be a breeze when doing some maintenance.

I was looking at the NH-D15s and its a nice cooler but its too big to fit in my case i guess and personally on a second thought, i do not like these huge coolers in my case.. IF i would go back to air cooling i keep an eye on the Cryorig R1ultimate. Its a much aesthetically more pleasing cooler and according to reviewers its performing better than my h100i which is astounding if you ask me.

They also have an excellent AIO cooling solutions like the A40 ultimate which is performing much better than my h100i and costs much less as well it also has an 70mm vrm/ram cooler fan which is pretty need IMO.. As i see in many reviews the AIO coolers cool better but are also much louder while extreme air coolers cool almost just as good if not better at only a fraction of the noise.. I am not sure what is more important to me since i like silence but also very good cooling because my chip is a hot one..

I just have to wait for Corsair an see how the new cooler performs and if not better or equal to the h100i i will sell it and get Cryorig.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11954048

hm.. doesn't take much for an OG titan to get close to a gigahertz 780 ti.

I havn't even touched the voltage yet 0.o this card might be a better clocker than my TI.

and odd... future mark is still seeing my chip as a 8370 not a 8370e..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11954048
> 
> hm.. doesn't take much for an OG titan to get close to a gigahertz 780 ti.
> 
> I havn't even touched the voltage yet 0.o this card might be a better clocker than my TI.
> 
> and odd... future mark is still seeing my chip as a 8370 not a 8370e..


is that an normal score for an titan? I can easily beat that with my GTX 970..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

your point? moved to a Titan for the Vram.

plus at high res the Titan wins over a 970.. so ya. wider bit bus width has its advantages.


----------



## mus1mus

lol hurr. Overclocked maybe?

I'm pretty sure that Titan can be pushed.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5187541


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol hurr. Overclocked maybe?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Titan can be pushed.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5187541


You're like that guy that walks around at the gym with a big bulge in his pants aren't you?









With your 5.5 gigahertz AMD and whatnot... LOL


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> You're like that guy that walks around at the gym with a big bulge in his pants aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your 5.5 gigahertz AMD and whatnot... LOL


yeah.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Forgive me, those are the only 780 runs I can easily access.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your point? moved to a Titan for the Vram.
> 
> plus at high res the Titan wins over a 970.. so ya. wider bit bus width has its advantages.


I was only joking









Yes more memory and higher bandwidth is beneficial at higher res indeed but since i am only using a 1080p panel and even when i set the res to 1440p in some games with everything on high, i don't have problems with my memory and i rarely see higher usage than 3.5 GB. Even if my memory is being maxed out, i still think the GPU core will be the bottleneck before i a running our of memory in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your point? moved to a Titan for the Vram.
> 
> plus at high res the Titan wins over a 970.. so ya. wider bit bus width has its advantages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol hurr. Overclocked maybe?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Titan can be pushed.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5187541


Of course it was overclocked lol At stock i am getting around 10k graphics score i think and my max score was almost 15K graphics score. Its a pretty good overclocking card, which is why i am always buying MSI GPU's, they have the habit of being good overclockers.

Highest score so far:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5187541/fs/6603200/fs/8417814

and this is my gaming setting: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7766839


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your point? moved to a Titan for the Vram.
> 
> plus at high res the Titan wins over a 970.. so ya. wider bit bus width has its advantages.
> 
> 
> 
> I was only joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more memory and higher bandwidth is beneficial at higher res indeed but since i am only using a 1080p panel and even when i set the res to 1440p in some games with everything on high, i don't have problems with my memory and i rarely see higher usage than 3.5 GB. Even if my memory is being maxed out, i still think the GPU core will be the bottleneck before i a running our of memory in the first place.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your point? moved to a Titan for the Vram.
> 
> plus at high res the Titan wins over a 970.. so ya. wider bit bus width has its advantages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol hurr. Overclocked maybe?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Titan can be pushed.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5187541
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was overclocked lol At stock i am getting around 10k graphics score i think and my max score was almost 15K graphics score. Its a pretty good overclocking card, which is why i am always buying MSI GPU's, *they have the habit of being good overclockers.*
> 
> Highest score so far:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5187541/fs/6603200/fs/8417814
> 
> and this is my gaming setting: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7766839
Click to expand...

my old 290x lightning would beg to differ...

and lets be fair shall well?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7084132

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7083744

also considering my titan is on stock voltage and stock bios. I merely blowing softly in its ear.. i've yet to even tickle it.

apparently 3dmark has lost all my 5ghz+ results


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your point? moved to a Titan for the Vram.
> 
> plus at high res the Titan wins over a 970.. so ya. wider bit bus width has its advantages.
> 
> 
> 
> I was only joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes more memory and higher bandwidth is beneficial at higher res indeed but since i am only using a 1080p panel and even when i set the res to 1440p in some games with everything on high, i don't have problems with my memory and i rarely see higher usage than 3.5 GB. Even if my memory is being maxed out, i still think the GPU core will be the bottleneck before i a running our of memory in the first place.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> your point? moved to a Titan for the Vram.
> 
> plus at high res the Titan wins over a 970.. so ya. wider bit bus width has its advantages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol hurr. Overclocked maybe?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Titan can be pushed.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5187541
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it was overclocked lol At stock i am getting around 10k graphics score i think and my max score was almost 15K graphics score. Its a pretty good overclocking card, which is why i am always buying MSI GPU's, *they have the habit of being good overclockers.*
> 
> Highest score so far:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5187541/fs/6603200/fs/8417814
> 
> and this is my gaming setting: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7766839
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my old 290x lightning would beg to differ...
> 
> and lets be fair shall well?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7084132
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7083744
> 
> also considering my titan is on stock voltage and stock bios. I merely blowing softly in its ear.. i've yet to even tickle it.
> 
> apparently 3dmark has lost all most 5ghz+ results
Click to expand...

I almost got an OG Titan yesterday, found one going for a good price here in AUS, let it go because it was going to eat into my GTX 1070 fund









Looking forward to seeing what the 1070 can do, can't afford a 1080 ($900 AUD here) so baby Pascal will have to staite my hunger for a while till either big boy Pascal or Vega comes along


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1080 will be $1100 ish here.. and the 1070 will be close to 750$ (after taxes)

i paid 775$ for my 780 ti. NVIDIA hates Canada....

i've decide to stick to my guns and stick with big die NV cards, had a big die in the 7000 series, 500 series, 700 series. all my small die cards never lasted long.

when the 1070 launches ill be able to get two more og titans for about that price used.

plus they will hold value until pascal titan is launched, at that point i'd either keep em or flip them to someone who wants the DP on the Cheap

and my 12-13 cent (CDN at that so 2 cents usd?) kw/h doesn't care LOL (this is peak, not mid or low either LOL)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *my old 290x lightning would beg to differ...*
> 
> and lets be fair shall well?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7084132
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7083744
> 
> also considering my titan is on stock voltage and stock bios. I merely blowing softly in its ear.. i've yet to even tickle it.
> 
> apparently 3dmark has lost all my 5ghz+ results


That's why i don't buy "overclocking" cards. its a waste of money especially when you buy Asus matrix cards.. i have seen people that buy these cards clock worse than "normal" cards but pay a lot more for the extra power phases which is useless if you have an lower ASIC card. You can add 100 power phases but if the GPU itself is not a good clocker it doesn't change a thing..

Is that the highest score you can get out of your 780 TI?

Too bad it lost your 5 GHz results man, had that several times and it sucks.. i am looking forward to your Titan overclock results


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> *my old 290x lightning would beg to differ...*
> 
> and lets be fair shall well?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7084132
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7083744
> 
> also considering my titan is on stock voltage and stock bios. I merely blowing softly in its ear.. i've yet to even tickle it.
> 
> apparently 3dmark has lost all my 5ghz+ results
> 
> 
> 
> That's why i don't buy "overclocking" cards. its a waste of money especially when you buy Asus matrix cards.. i have seen people that buy these cards clock worse than "normal" cards but pay a lot more for the extra power phases which is useless if you have an lower ASIC card. You can add 100 power phases but if the GPU itself is not a good clocker it doesn't change a thing..
> 
> Is that the highest score you can get out of your 780 TI?
> 
> Too bad it lost your 5 GHz results man, had that several times and it sucks.. i am looking forward to your Titan overclock results
Click to expand...

my highest were pure suicides, they were all 5.2-5.3 range pushed the ti to 1350/1925, memory wouldn't go farther, but if i pulled it back a little i would have likely been able to manage 1400 core.

could have gone farther if i had it under a custom loop, but the G10 and the H110 had to suffice.

i've already got the FC plate for the Titan. just have to wait from room in the budget and a better exchange rate before i decide to build out a loop for it/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's why i don't buy "overclocking" cards. its a waste of money especially when you buy Asus matrix cards.. i have seen people that buy these cards clock worse than "normal" cards but pay a lot more for the extra power phases which is useless if you have an lower ASIC card. You can add 100 power phases but if the GPU itself is not a good clocker it doesn't change a thing..


Well, ASUS have been so damned lately with their cards. But not all. By that mindset, you seem to forget about the Anniversary edition 980TIs.

Also note: I am blaming that end-user idea that prefers Reference over AIBs. Look what nVidia came up with their current design. Founder's Edition my crack!









JK.

nVidia putting on a greater (freak) show with their dominance in Video cards lately.!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I highly doubt we will see cards under the founders card price., I can't see the AIBs selling anything lower then that unless its bottom bin junk chip from nvidia that can't do any better regardless of board design

i'll wait to see how many of these new technologies get enabled for past Uarchs, like Simultaneous multi projection thing they were talking about. I don't give a donkey about ansel.. 8/10 times that image can be found in nature and captured in a raw format (in terms of scenery )

how he was talking about it made it almost sound like a driver optimization opposed to a Uarch change, well to me anyway.. and what do i know


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I highly doubt we will see cards under the founders card price., I can't see the AIBs selling anything lower then that unless its bottom bin junk chip from nvidia that can't do any better regardless of board design
> 
> i'll wait to see how many of these new technologies get enabled for past Uarchs, like Simultaneous multi projection thing they were talking about. I don't give a donkey about ansel.. 8/10 times that image can be found in nature and captured in a raw format (in terms of scenery )
> 
> how he was talking about it made it almost sound like a driver optimization opposed to a Uarch change, well to me anyway.. and what do i know


I'm thinking we might see some "reference" models at (or just above) the MSRP coming from AIBs...............at least I hope we do

Otherwise I dare say we'll have some models, MSI's Armor 2X, EVGA's FTW etc coming in under Nvidia's Founders Pricing


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm thinking we might see some "reference" models at (or just above) the MSRP coming from AIBs...............at least I hope we do
> 
> Otherwise I dare say we'll have some models, MSI's Armor 2X, EVGA's FTW etc coming in under Nvidia's Founders Pricing


Look at it this way. Nvidia gives $599 MSRP and $699 FE. Then the AIB (say Giga) releases Windforce at $599, G1 Gaming at $625, XTREME G1 Gaming at $650, and Waterforce G1 Gaming at $699. Now how many people are buying Waterforce AIO 1080's because hey, It's the same price as the reference model! If it's not the intent it's still a pretty clever way of moving even more of the overpriced SUPER GAMING EXTREME HYPER EDITION cards.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Man, no matter that pricing for the 1080 stacks up (with this FE crap, which is just overpriced reference cards)..... the real story here, as with the last generation, is the 1070.

Now I fully expect it to have 7.5GB of VRAM instead of 8GB







but even then, that card looks really intriguing at $380

Only actual 4k and DX12 (and both of course) benchmarks will tell the real story about these cards though. Can't wait to see.....


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Man, no matter that pricing for the 1080 stacks up (with this FE crap, which is just overpriced reference cards)..... the real story here, as with the last generation, is the 1070.
> 
> Now I fully expect it to have 7.5GB of VRAM instead of 8GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even then, that card looks really intriguing at $380
> 
> Only actual 4k and DX12 (and both of course) benchmarks will tell the real story about these cards though. Can't wait to see.....


It will be 7gb+1gb=8gb if the ROP cutting works the same. 1/8 ratio.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> It will be 7gb+1gb=8gb if the ROP cutting works the same. 1/8 ratio.


IMO it will work out as it did last gen. The *70 will seem like a good deal but will lose out to the price-equivalent from AMD, especially over time.

With a fresh node shrink the big dies are the real players even for price/performance folks, IMO. With decent VRAM buffers those can easily last a gen on raw power, and the big dies this time 'round will likely have HBM2.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> IMO it will work out as it did last gen. The *70 will seem like a good deal but will lose out to the price-equivalent from AMD, especially over time.
> 
> With a fresh node shrink the big dies are the real players even for price/performance folks, IMO. With decent VRAM buffers those can easily last a gen on raw power, and the big dies this time 'round will likely have HBM2.


Im not sure of that. Im REALLY not sure of the 1070's position. Its 28% slower than 1080 at minimum when you look at the GFLOPS. This makes it slower than some 980 Ti OC models, probably in the ballpark of stock T-X or stock 980 Ti. "near 980 Ti" is not going to outperform the 1070 if the 1070 is already 5% faster than a reference 980 Ti.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> IMO it will work out as it did last gen. The *70 will seem like a good deal but will lose out to the price-equivalent from AMD, especially over time.
> 
> With a fresh node shrink the big dies are the real players even for price/performance folks, IMO. With decent VRAM buffers those can easily last a gen on raw power, and the big dies this time 'round will likely have HBM2.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure of that. Im REALLY not sure of the 1070's position. Its 28% slower than 1080 at minimum when you look at the GFLOPS. This makes it slower than some 980 Ti OC models, probably in the ballpark of stock T-X or stock 980 Ti. "near 980 Ti" is not going to outperform the 1070 if the 1070 is already 5% faster than a reference 980 Ti.
Click to expand...

Gflops and Tflops are not indicitive of real world performance


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Gflops and Tflops are not indicitive of real world performance


No, but you can use those numbers to approximate what percentage of the chip is disabled. Giving you a pretty good idea of performance.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Gflops and Tflops are not indicitive of real world performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you can use those numbers to approximate what percentage of the chip is disabled. Giving you a pretty good idea of performance.
Click to expand...

Only if you have a baseline number to work off to start with, atm there are no benchmarks to work off except for Nvidias and I always take company runs benches with a grain of salt


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Only if you have a baseline number to work off to start with, atm there are no benchmarks to work off except for Nvidias and I always take company runs benches with a grain of salt


Well, we have a NV marketing number of ~20% over Titan-X. If that is true, 1070 should come within 0-10% of Titan X.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Only if you have a baseline number to work off to start with, atm there are no benchmarks to work off except for Nvidias and I always take company runs benches with a grain of salt
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a *NV marketing number* of ~20% over Titan-X. If that is true, 1070 should tie or come in just below Titan-X.
Click to expand...

That right there, No point in trying to extrapolate data from a marketing claim


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That right there, No point in trying to extrapolate data from a marketing claim


Well, you can kinda get a feel for where it performs. Its not much of a stretch to place it somewhere between the Ref 980 and Ref 980 Ti levels (closer to a stock 980 Ti probably) when running at launch/reference clocks.

That is a projection for sure and we wont know for certain until benchmarks are released.


----------



## Mega Man

Sigh. Finally got the give-a-crap to shorten wires on my m8. Been having a blast with the soldering iron and what not. Come home last night and find a leak spent time mitigating damage now I have a ceiling to replace this weekend (possibly longer I have not done dry wall in forever.... ) sigh hope your week is going better guys.

Just face it now. Amd will probably beat nvidia as usuall


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sigh. Finally got the give-a-crap to shorten wires on my m8. Been having a blast with the soldering iron and what not. Come home last night and find a leak spent time mitigating damage now I have a ceiling to replace this weekend (possibly longer I have not done dry wall in forever.... ) sigh hope your week is going better guys.
> 
> Just face it now. Amd will probably beat nvidia as usuall


sorry to hear that man, good luck with it.

Yeah, AMD will win but not performance wise but with TDP, same as their CPU's lmao.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Only if you have a baseline number to work off to start with, atm there are no benchmarks to work off except for Nvidias and I always take company runs benches with a grain of salt
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we have a NV marketing number of ~20% over Titan-X. If that is true, 1070 should come within 0-10% of Titan X.
Click to expand...

IIRC iLeakstuff found a leak did the math and straight by the numbers (without TMU and ROP counts) 1070, will be at best 6-7% better than a TitanX in some situations. and i'm sure these situations are cherry picked.

no ram should be impeded this time, plus we don't know how Pascal disables yet.. for all we know sp cuda cores by themselves could be disabled leaving the TMU and ROP count intact

I expect the 1070, almost to mirror a 980 in terms of core config so in theory it cuts down cleaner than the 980 to 970


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sigh. Finally got the give-a-crap to shorten wires on my m8. Been having a blast with the soldering iron and what not. Come home last night and find a leak spent time mitigating damage now I have a ceiling to replace this weekend (possibly longer I have not done dry wall in forever.... ) sigh hope your week is going better guys.
> 
> Just face it now. Amd will probably beat nvidia as usuall
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear that man, good luck with it.
> 
> Yeah, AMD will win but not performance wise but with TDP, same as their CPU's lmao.
Click to expand...

Polaris is supposed to have a lower TDP than Pascal actually.....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

we don't know anything about top end performance.

if this GPU launch follows suit with everything but the fury, stock numbers will look boring but once overclocked..

and beating isn't simply having the top performing. Also there is a VERY VERY thick Marketing cloud going on.

Both AMD and Nvidia are having their new chips compare to the same chip... we know Nvidia means a Stock titan X (i suspect with boost disabled)

I think AMD is gunning for something a little faster.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4648228 <-- TX

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6848563 <-- 980 ti

AMD being this hush hush... is also a good thing..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we don't know anything about top end performance.
> 
> if this GPU launch follows suit with everything but the fury, stock numbers will look boring but once overclocked..
> 
> and beating isn't simply having the top performing. Also there is a VERY VERY thick Marketing cloud going on.
> 
> Both AMD and Nvidia are having their new chips compare to the same chip... we know Nvidia means a Stock titan X (i suspect with boost disabled)
> 
> I think AMD is gunning for something a little faster.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4648228 <-- TX
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6848563 <-- 980 ti
> 
> AMD being this hush hush... is also a good thing..


I agree, I am very much looking forward to seeing what happens when the cards fall into reviewers hands, I know I'll be picking up a 1070 and whichever Polaris card I can afford at the time for my own messing about so we'll see









Personally I can't wait to see proper overclocked results


----------



## Agent Smith1984

So far it appears that AMD won't compete with NVIDIA at all for the next 6-8 months. Not from a performance standpoint anyways.

It looks like AMD is going to cater to the $150-$250 mainstream market, and NVIDIA will sell cards at the $350 and up enthusiast market, at least until Vega comes. They could end up winning the performance per watt, and the price vs performance battle though, and there are enough people out there that like that kind of thing for it to help them quite a bit.

Maybe not a bad idea on AMD's part from a sales standpoint. They aim to sell a TON of Polaris cards for around $230 with 390 series performance, and who can be mad about that?

I am really itching to see benchmark numbers on the 1070 at 4k though, because I get the sense that the little bastard is going to be screaming fast at 1080 and 1440, but choke up on memory bandwidth when it counts at high resolution.

I really can't wait to see, cause I plan on definitely getting a 1070 if they deliver. I know one thing, you can sure pick up a 980ti for dirt cheap right now if you are wanting to go SLI and haven't had that extra $650 to cough up (or $550 for used ones).....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Polaris is supposed to have a lower TDP than Pascal actually.....


Yeah, they make statements like that all the time, remember what happened to the hawaii? The reverence cards were a joke and you had to put an waterblock on it in order to cool the darn thing because the stock cooler couldn't cope with the volcano amount of heat it produces. It also looks hideous and is utterly loud..

We just have to wait and see, it would be great for the competition if AMD finally lived up to their baldy statements but we'll see.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Polaris is supposed to have a lower TDP than Pascal actually.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they make statements like that all the time, remember what happened to the hawaii? The reverence cards were a joke and you had to put an waterblock on it in order to cool the darn thing because the stock cooler couldn't cope with the volcano amount of heat it produces. It also looks hideous and is utterly loud..
> 
> We just have to wait and see, it would be great for the competition if AMD finally lived up to their baldy statements but we'll see.
Click to expand...

I owned a 290x reference card actually, It was rather easy to keep cool, they didn't "need" a waterblock and I'm willing to bet right now that my Fury runs quite a bit cooler than your 970









Hawaii was never claimed to have great perf per watt, Fiji was and it lived up to that with the Nano, with the node shrink and arch re-design I can see Polaris being a very capable low TDP GPU for the vast majority of people out there.

Us enthusiasts are a small market, we've always known this so if AMD can deliver something around the 1070's performance at a lower TDP, lower temps and a lower price? They'll get a damn good amount of sales from it.

I'm of the same thinking as Mr Weaving there, Nvidia will take the fastest GPU crown again for a while while AMD will feed cards to the masses but who knows? I might be wrong


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Polaris is supposed to have a lower TDP than Pascal actually.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they make statements like that all the time, remember what happened to the hawaii? The reverence cards were a joke and you had to put an waterblock on it in order to cool the darn thing because the stock cooler couldn't cope with the volcano amount of heat it produces. It also looks hideous and is utterly loud..
> 
> We just have to wait and see, it would be great for the competition if AMD finally lived up to their baldy statements but we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I owned a 290x reference card actually, It was rather easy to keep cool, they didn't "need" a waterblock and I'm willing to bet right now that my Fury runs quite a bit cooler than your 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii was never claimed to have great perf per watt, Fiji was and it lived up to that with the Nano, with the node shrink and arch re-design I can see Polaris being a very capable low TDP GPU for the vast majority of people out there.
> 
> Us enthusiasts are a small market, we've always known this so if *AMD can deliver something around the 1070's performance at a lower TDP, lower temps and a lower price? They'll get a damn good amount of sales from it.
> *
> I'm of the same thinking as Mr Weaving there, Nvidia will take the fastest GPU crown again for a while while AMD will feed cards to the masses but who knows? I might be wrong
Click to expand...

I think that makes a lot of business sense actually.

I like my lightning, crank up the fans and it isn't thermally limited using the voltage available from a fairly ambitious version of afterburner. The thing uses a gob of power when overclocked though. The lower tdp would be welcomed.

I'd be interested in hearing more about @FlailScHLAMPs experience with his lightning. Mine can hit 1200 core 1650 mem on the stock cooler at normal ambient temps where did yours end up in relation to mine?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> So far it appears that AMD won't compete with NVIDIA at all for the next 6-8 months. Not from a performance standpoint anyways.


based on what? AMD hasn't even had a press event, every single "leak" or piece of information we have about it right now should be looked at like a grain of salt.

Also latest news has slated Vega 10 to arrive early... like in 5 months with Zen and BF1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> It looks like AMD is going to cater to the $150-$250 mainstream market, and NVIDIA will sell cards at the $350 and up enthusiast market, at least until Vega comes. They could end up winning the performance per watt, and the price vs performance battle though, and there are enough people out there that like that kind of thing for it to help them quite a bit.


I think you are selling AMD quite short here. look how well the 970 did, and look at the hype around the 1070... this is the high volume SKU AMD is targeting mostly, and with good reason, put most of your money into the range of card that will move the most. Temporary "top" performance for 4 months or so (1000 series isn't out for another 3 weeks remember)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Maybe not a bad idea on AMD's part from a sales standpoint. They aim to sell a TON of Polaris cards for around $230 with 390 series performance, and who can be mad about that?
> 
> I am really itching to see benchmark numbers on the 1070 at 4k though, because I get the sense that the little bastard is going to be screaming fast at 1080 and 1440, but choke up on memory bandwidth when it counts at high resolution.
> 
> I really can't wait to see, cause I plan on definitely getting a 1070 if they deliver. I know one thing, you can sure pick up a 980ti for dirt cheap right now if you are wanting to go SLI and haven't had that extra $650 to cough up (or $550 for used ones).....


meh,atleast another month wait for those number, staggered release to milk the 1080 for all the monies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Polaris is supposed to have a lower TDP than Pascal actually.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they make statements like that all the time, remember what happened to the hawaii? The reverence cards were a joke and you had to put an waterblock on it in order to cool the darn thing because the stock cooler couldn't cope with the volcano amount of heat it produces. It also looks hideous and is utterly loud..
> 
> We just have to wait and see, it would be great for the competition if AMD finally lived up to their baldy statements but we'll see.
Click to expand...

you do realise that Hawaii was Meant to be on 20nm not 28nm right? (coincidentally, did you notice that all but the first Maxwell chips are second revision?, which are normally reserved for efficient bin Quadros )

if GF hadn't screwed up, i would think that Hawaii on 20nm would have been more efficient than the 28nm Tahiti

Also, if you didn't know GK110 is a pig for heat , Reference FOUNDERS (lulz) cooler and a Titan or a 780 ti and boyo you got yourself a space heater.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Polaris is supposed to have a lower TDP than Pascal actually.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they make statements like that all the time, remember what happened to the hawaii? The reverence cards were a joke and you had to put an waterblock on it in order to cool the darn thing because the stock cooler couldn't cope with the volcano amount of heat it produces. It also looks hideous and is utterly loud..
> 
> We just have to wait and see, it would be great for the competition if AMD finally lived up to their baldy statements but we'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I owned a 290x reference card actually, It was rather easy to keep cool, they didn't "need" a waterblock and I'm willing to bet right now that my Fury runs quite a bit cooler than your 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii was never claimed to have great perf per watt, Fiji was and it lived up to that with the Nano, with the node shrink and arch re-design I can see Polaris being a very capable low TDP GPU for the vast majority of people out there.
> 
> Us enthusiasts are a small market, we've always known this so if *AMD can deliver something around the 1070's performance at a lower TDP, lower temps and a lower price? They'll get a damn good amount of sales from it.
> *
> I'm of the same thinking as Mr Weaving there, Nvidia will take the fastest GPU crown again for a while while AMD will feed cards to the masses but who knows? I might be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that makes a lot of business sense actually.
> 
> I like my lightning, crank up the fans and it isn't thermally limited using the voltage available from a fairly ambitious version of afterburner. The thing uses a gob of power when overclocked though. The lower tdp would be welcomed.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing more about @FlailScHLAMPs experience with his lightning. Mine can hit 1200 core 1650 mem on the stock cooler at normal ambient temps where did yours end up in relation to mine?
Click to expand...

eh.. 1220-1240 core and like 1400(maybe 1500) mem.. my card WANTED LN2 like no bodies business. I remember getting a few benchmarks back fro the guy i sold it to and remember being like damn. it wasn't a spectacular lightning, middle upper range compared to the other scores I found. Dude told me that it didn't take to water much better than it did air. It was better than atleast on of hist others so he was atleast happy for the price i don't see how he wouldn't.


----------



## mus1mus

Founder's plunders. Me say.

Wait for another 6 months - me say.

I'd be just fine for now. Zen is the bigger deal. I'm still seeing me on Broadwell-E though. If, I can sell the H-E.









Who here have been with Dry Ice?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Pre-launch BW-e prices are unreal @ ncix. Hopefully they will settle down at launch.. and then i praying the CDN exchange rate rebounds atleast a little bit.

I'd really like to support Zen, as long as it comes with the significate single thread gain that they are projecting, matched up with the SMT cores that should keep me settled for the foreseeable future.

its that or sink a bunch of money into a loop and run my FX @ 5.1+ until i decide to upgrade


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> based on what? AMD hasn't even had a press event, every single "leak" or piece of information we have about it right now should be looked at like a grain of salt.
> 
> Also latest news has slated Vega 10 to arrive early... like in 5 months with Zen and BF1
> I think you are selling AMD quite short here. look how well the 970 did, and look at the hype around the 1070... this is the high volume SKU AMD is targeting mostly, and with good reason, put most of your money into the range of card that will move the most. Temporary "top" performance for 4 months or so (1000 series isn't out for another 3 weeks remember)
> meh,atleast another month wait for those number, staggered release to milk the 1080 for all the monies.
> you do realise that Hawaii was Meant to be on 20nm not 28nm right? (coincidentally, did you notice that all but the first Maxwell chips are second revision?, which are normally reserved for efficient bin Quadros )
> 
> if GF hadn't screwed up, i would think that Hawaii on 20nm would have been more efficient than the 28nm Tahiti
> 
> Also, if you didn't know GK110 is a pig for heat , Reference FOUNDERS (lulz) cooler and a Titan or a 780 ti and boyo you got yourself a space heater.
> eh.. 1220-1240 core and like 1400(maybe 1500) mem.. my card WANTED LN2 like no bodies business. I remember getting a few benchmarks back fro the guy i sold it to and remember being like damn. it wasn't a spectacular lightning, middle upper range compared to the other scores I found. Dude told me that it didn't take to water much better than it did air. It was better than atleast on of hist others so he was atleast happy for the price i don't see how he wouldn't.


AMD has clearly stated themselves that they are wanting to compete in the mainstream market. There are several articles about it like this:

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/amd-polaris-will-be-a-mainstream-gpu/

Now, if Vega has been pushed up some that's good for the high end side of things. I am not cutting AMD short at all, I've owned a card from every generation of AMD since the 5*** series, and had a card from ATI from the 9600 pro all the way up to the x1800xl before going green for a while.








I just think it's interesting that AMD is waiting, but it makes in a way because they can use an abundance of mainstream sells for the next 6 months to fund mass production of their flagship card


----------



## mus1mus

That's just the drawback with BE really. But the gains are there. Or stick up further a bit for Skylake E. Them moving out of internal Vregs does wonders.

Zen is still questionable at the moment. But I have high hopes for AMD to pull off something good. Even if it's just Haswell Single thread performance on 8 Cores with SMT, that is already remarkable on their end IMO. Packed in a Skylake Price, sweet. But, that maybe too much to hope for really.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

1070/1080 are mainstream gpus also.. just because they are the newest and most advance available for consumers doesn't make them "FlagShip" cards..

Vega Early means... 2-4months to market prior to the competitor being ready.

AMD has first Crack @ Hynix HBM2, and likely slightly less than equal footing with Samsung compared to Nvidia.

*if this is the case* AMD will have availability of HBM2 that masses ~3x greater than Nvidia's supply without a Tesla P100 orders to fill.
(or Qp5000/6000/7000/9000)

Vega has been taped out long enough now that yield should be fine and ramping up on the chip itself. just waiting for the HBM2 to stick on the cards.

@mus1mus, is hw->BW that much of a gain? yes i can see the lack of on chip fivr being a benefit. but as i understood it hw->bw is really just an upgraded memory controller and die shrink.

SL- E, scares me, by that point MS won't support Skylake on anything other than W10 (meaning i think there will be some shift stuff going on with that too) plus with it likely being what 2 years away? I think i'd rather cross my fingers for a Double zen module chip sans iGPU


----------



## mus1mus

A user posted a 6-core variant pitted against a 5820K a week or two past. Everything else held constant, incl memory, we're looking at 5-7% ST. And around 20% MT. That is in Cinebench and FireStrike Physics.

So youre likely gonna see 4.8GHz HE perf on 4.3GHz BE with MT. Again, all other things kept constant.

In numbers, IIRC, 19K Fire Strike Physics on a 6-Core BE Chip at 4.3GHz.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i wonder how far silicon lottery got with his es 6950x.. i think he was struggling past 4.6?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A user posted a 6-core variant pitted against a 5820K a week or two past. Everything else held constant, incl memory, we're looking at 5-7% ST. And around 20% MT. That is in Cinebench and FireStrike Physics.
> 
> So youre likely gonna see 4.8GHz HE perf on 4.3GHz BE with MT. Again, all other things kept constant.
> 
> In numbers, IIRC, 19K Fire Strike Physics on a 6-Core BE Chip at 4.3GHz.


tbh man unless you've been bitten by the HWBot bug bad I'd wait for Skylake-E for a worthy upgrade, Zen will be good, how good though is the question, we know AMD aren't planning on competing with Intel's X series (which they shouldn't imo anyway) so they'll be running against mainstream i7's and i5's (the money maker here) and I personally can't wait


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A user posted a 6-core variant pitted against a 5820K a week or two past. Everything else held constant, incl memory, we're looking at 5-7% ST. And around 20% MT. That is in Cinebench and FireStrike Physics.
> 
> So youre likely gonna see 4.8GHz HE perf on 4.3GHz BE with MT. Again, all other things kept constant.
> 
> In numbers, IIRC, 19K Fire Strike Physics on a 6-Core BE Chip at 4.3GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> tbh man unless you've been bitten by the HWBot bug bad I'd wait for Skylake-E for a worthy upgrade, Zen will be good, how good though is the question, _we know AMD aren't planning on competing with Intel's X series_ (which they shouldn't imo anyway) so they'll be running against mainstream i7's and i5's (the money maker here) and I personally can't wait
Click to expand...

I don't think this has been confirmed, I could only find assumed rumours on this topic.

all we have an idea of is 6 and 8 core variants, i don't even think if we know for sure if there is going to be a consumer zen variation without igpu or if inital chip will have a igpu (disabled or otherwise none exsistant)

IMHO, if AMD is reaching hw IPC @ stock clocks, an 16/32 quad channel chip will sell more than bw-e 10/20 quad channel chip. this is an opportunity that is waiting to be taken advantage of even if AMD falls short of the IPC gains from EX they can still content in this range and do it under 240w... they will have the uni proc server market almost bagged.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i wonder how far silicon lottery got with his es 6950x.. i think he was struggling past 4.6?


Found it. It's not an ES. And 19K Physics at 4.2! I think hitting 19K required me to run 4.9 on my 5930K!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599068/6850k-vs-5820k/0_50#post_25123355

Sarge,
I have not been too lucky with my HE, you know.







(I might sell this chip before new chips come out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A user posted a 6-core variant pitted against a 5820K a week or two past. Everything else held constant, incl memory, we're looking at 5-7% ST. And around 20% MT. That is in Cinebench and FireStrike Physics.
> 
> So youre likely gonna see 4.8GHz HE perf on 4.3GHz BE with MT. Again, all other things kept constant.
> 
> In numbers, IIRC, 19K Fire Strike Physics on a 6-Core BE Chip at 4.3GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> tbh man unless you've been bitten by the HWBot bug bad I'd wait for Skylake-E for a worthy upgrade, Zen will be good, how good though is the question, _we know AMD aren't planning on competing with Intel's X series_ (which they shouldn't imo anyway) so they'll be running against mainstream i7's and i5's (the money maker here) and I personally can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think this has been confirmed, I could only find assumed rumours on this topic.
> 
> all we have an idea of is 6 and 8 core variants, i don't even think if we know for sure if there is going to be a consumer zen variation without igpu or if inital chip will have a igpu (disabled or otherwise none exsistant)
> 
> IMHO, if AMD is reaching hw IPC @ stock clocks, an 16/32 quad channel chip will sell more than bw-e 10/20 quad channel chip. this is an opportunity that is waiting to be taken advantage of even if AMD falls short of the IPC gains from EX they can still content in this range and do it under 240w... they will have the uni proc server market almost bagged.
Click to expand...

Server side I can fully see there being a 16c/32t SKU but on desktop side no, if only because AMD want to create a single platform for desktop which means right from quad core APUs all the way up and I just can't see them having a single platform that supports everything right from 4 cores all the way up to 16 cores.

imo I think desktop will stop at 8c/16t which is still going to be pretty awesome either way and I don't think we'll be lacking for choice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> i wonder how far silicon lottery got with his es 6950x.. i think he was struggling past 4.6?
> 
> 
> 
> Found it. It's not an ES. And 19K Physics at 4.2! I think hitting 19K required me to run 4.9 on my 5930K!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599068/6850k-vs-5820k/0_50#post_25123355
> 
> Sarge,
> I have not been too lucky with my HE, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I might sell this chip before new chips come out.
Click to expand...

Yeah.....you got bitten









Speaking of, very nice Hawaii GPUPI runs you got, I might have to have another crack at it now


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I don't think this has been confirmed, I could only find assumed rumours on this topic.
> 
> all we have an idea of is 6 and 8 core variants, i don't even think if we know for sure if there is going to be a consumer zen variation without igpu or if inital chip will have a igpu (disabled or otherwise none exsistant)
> 
> IMHO, if AMD is reaching hw IPC @ stock clocks, an 16/32 quad channel chip will sell more than bw-e 10/20 quad channel chip. this is an opportunity that is waiting to be taken advantage of even if AMD falls short of the IPC gains from EX they can still content in this range and do it under 240w... they will have the uni proc server market almost bagged.


Haswell IPC with 2X thread is enough to pull people off Intel IMO.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah.....you got bitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, very nice Hawaii GPUPI runs you got, I might have to have another crack at it now


They're nice now. Wait till they (LN2Folks) come in and dust out ambient guys.









I just need to get SuperPi to produce decent numbers and call it quits. Another Comp is on for me.









I truly understand the unified playform idea. But I urge AMD not to delve with it yet. Focus on big chips for now. And slice the modules later. It will save them a ton of critiques.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah.....you got bitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, very nice Hawaii GPUPI runs you got, I might have to have another crack at it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're nice now. Wait till they (LN2Folks) come in and dust out ambient guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to get SuperPi to produce decent numbers and call it quits. Another Comp is on for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly understand the unified playform idea. But I urge AMD not to delve with it yet. Focus on big chips for now. And slice the modules later. It will save them a ton of critiques.
Click to expand...

I was talking about your GPU ones actually but the FX ones aren't half bad either, I've had a delay with mine so unfortunately I won't be putting any numbers up for a bit, Can't compete in Div II which is rather annoying since I don't have a 970 or lower









Div I I'm done, Div V will be whenever I find time and Div IV........well, I'm working on it haha


----------



## mus1mus

That was on my lower clocking card actually. Running on X8 at the last slot.







I'm not sure if it will make a difference.








who's been bitten?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

I can see AM4 working for both Dual channel + igpu or Quad channel w/o igpu

i don't see much reason why it cannot be segregated on the mobo level

high end am4 boards = quad channel and mid range and under are dual channel with igpu circuitry rather than double the ram circuitry

control the pin logic within the package

it just doesn't make business sense to set aside 3/4 of the design for a market they have EVEN less penetration in.

we pretty much know that the AM4 is the unified CONSUMER socket, we know nothing about the server socket, like how many Zeppelin chips can they manage on a board? and what LGA package is it actually arriving in?

from my out look. High end 2mp+ servers will stay Intel. Scientific will gain foot hold but still be the small player compared to Nvidia and Intel, (xeon phis are flat out, out of reach right now for AMD atleast in an x86 sense.) everything from laptop mobile to uni processor servers that over lap with 2mp servers has the potential to be shaken up with Zen uarch..

weather it scale that well down and up we shall see in a few months but right now.. .I'm hoping for a surprise.

plus we know amd has gotten rather bin happy with the construction Uarchs


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That was on my lower clocking card actually. Running on X8 at the last slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it will make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's been bitten?


I actually worked out through my own messing about that slot speed doesn't make any real difference:

http://hwbot.org/submission/3025696_sgt_bilko_gpupi___1b_4x_radeon_r9_290x_4sec_107ms

one of those cards was on x4 and another was in a x1 slot iirc (yay riser cables)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I can see AM4 working for both Dual channel + igpu or Quad channel w/o igpu
> 
> i don't see much reason why it cannot be segregated on the mobo level
> 
> high end am4 boards = quad channel and mid range and under are dual channel with igpu circuitry rather than double the ram circuitry
> 
> control the pin logic within the package
> 
> it just doesn't make business sense to set aside 3/4 of the design for a market they have EVEN less penetration in.
> 
> we pretty much know that the AM4 is the unified CONSUMER socket, we know nothing about the server socket, like how many Zeppelin chips can they manage on a board? and what LGA package is it actually arriving in?
> 
> from my out look. High end 2mp+ servers will stay Intel. Scientific will gain foot hold but still be the small player compared to Nvidia and Intel, (xeon phis are flat out, out of reach right now for AMD atleast in an x86 sense.) everything from laptop mobile to uni processor servers that over lap with 2mp servers has the potential to be shaken up with Zen uarch..
> 
> weather it scale that well down and up we shall see in a few months but right now.. .I'm hoping for a surprise.
> 
> plus we know amd has gotten rather bin happy with the construction Uarchs


AM4 is dual channel only. Obviously it is impossible to have dual and quad channel supported on the same board, since both of the memory slots of a single memory channel connect to the same pins for data.

Both Summit and Raven Ridge are therefore dual channel DDR4 only, regardless of the configuration. Also Zeppelin itself only has two memory channels (A & B) on die, so from that side too having more is obviously impossible. In this aspect Zeppelin is no different to Orochi die (Bulldozer). Several dies can be connected together and used in a MCM configration on the same substrate. This is the way Orochi G34 platform achieved quad channel memory (per package) and it is the same way Zeppelin still does it on the server platforms.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I can see AM4 working for both Dual channel + igpu or Quad channel w/o igpu
> 
> i don't see much reason why it cannot be segregated on the mobo level
> 
> high end am4 boards = quad channel and mid range and under are dual channel with igpu circuitry rather than double the ram circuitry
> 
> control the pin logic within the package
> 
> it just doesn't make business sense to set aside 3/4 of the design for a market they have EVEN less penetration in.
> 
> we pretty much know that the AM4 is the unified CONSUMER socket, we know nothing about the server socket, like how many Zeppelin chips can they manage on a board? and what LGA package is it actually arriving in?
> 
> from my out look. High end 2mp+ servers will stay Intel. Scientific will gain foot hold but still be the small player compared to Nvidia and Intel, (xeon phis are flat out, out of reach right now for AMD atleast in an x86 sense.) everything from laptop mobile to uni processor servers that over lap with 2mp servers has the potential to be shaken up with Zen uarch..
> 
> weather it scale that well down and up we shall see in a few months but right now.. .I'm hoping for a surprise.
> 
> plus we know amd has gotten rather bin happy with the construction Uarchs
> 
> 
> 
> AM4 is dual channel only. Obviously it is impossible to have dual and quad channel supported on the same board, since both of the memory slots of a single memory channel connect to the same pins for data.
> 
> Both Summit and Raven Ridge are therefore dual channel DDR4 only, regardless of the configuration. Also Zeppelin itself only has two memory channels (A & B) on die, so from that side too having more is obviously impossible. In this aspect Zeppelin is no different to Orochi die (Bulldozer). Several dies can be connected together and used in a MCM configration on the same substrate. This is the way Orochi G34 platform achieved quad channel memory (per package) and it is the same way Zeppelin still does it on the server platforms.
Click to expand...

Considering we know nothing about the pin out. other than the amount of pins the socket has.

what is the i/o difference in terms of interconnections between a pair of memory channels and Igpu output circuit?

and yes i realize this is how G34 worked, seeing as they managed C32 with less pins than AM4, and G34 with about 500-600 more

I would think maybe just maybe... the extra 450 or so pins over FM2+ that atleast in the initial offering would not be utilizing the full package of pins.

but hey they could surprise us with an Overclockable opteron on an lga socket for all we know.

And doesn't Zepplin represent the code name for the FULL MCM package? so the Zen modules would be dual channel each.

this all goes back to... why would AMD with hold 3/4 of their newest design for the market they have the least penetration in? when the Uarch screams scalability that might be able to go toe to toe with intel this time around. I don't think they will win on single thread but i'm pretty sure with this scalability Intel would have to dig deeper into Xeon territory to actually combat an offering of this sort.

or are you simply not allowed to say that the Zen *you* have is only dual channel?


----------



## hurricane28

Can't wait for the arrival of my new cooler... i have confirmation that i do get the H100i GTX after all, i am very thankful and happy they solved this.

These chips are very very slow at stock speeds so i hope the new cooler performs nicely so i can get back to 4.8GHz again and finish my work...


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Considering we know nothing about the pin out. other than the amount of pins the socket has.
> 
> what is the i/o difference in terms of interconnections between a pair of memory channels and Igpu output circuit?
> 
> and yes i realize this is how G34 worked, seeing as they managed C32 with less pins than AM4, and G34 with about 500-600 more
> 
> I would think maybe just maybe... the extra 450 or so pins over FM2+ that atleast in the initial offering would not be utilizing the full package of pins.
> 
> but hey they could surprise us with an Overclockable opteron on an lga socket for all we know.
> 
> And doesn't Zepplin represent the code name for the FULL MCM package? so the Zen modules would be dual channel each.
> 
> this all goes back to... why would AMD with hold 3/4 of their newest design for the market they have the least penetration in? when the Uarch screams scalability that might be able to go toe to toe with intel this time around. I don't think they will win on single thread but i'm pretty sure with this scalability Intel would have to dig deeper into Xeon territory to actually combat an offering of this sort.
> 
> or are you simply not allowed to say that the Zen *you* have is only dual channel?


Are you implying that AM4 motherboards wouldn't be compatible with AM4 CPUs and APUs, just either one?

Let's say you have a dual channel motherboard (like AM3+ or FM2+) with four memory slots.

Slot A = Channel 1 (MB_A Data 0:63 signals)
Slot B = Channel 1 (MB_A Data 0:63 signals)
Slot C = Channel 2 (MB_B Data 0:63 signals)
Slot D = Channel 2 (MB_B Data 0:63 signals)

Since Slot A / B (MB_A Data) and Slot C / D signals are physically connected together, can you tell me how can you make the motherboard compatible with a CPU, which requires to have four sets (MB_A to MB_D) of data signals connected for the quad channel to work?

It has been known for ages that AMD will be releasing Zeppelin in various different configurations and to various segments. AMD has announced that the desktop parts will be up to 8 cores and support SMT. Meanwhile the leaks (e.g. from CERN) indicate that the server platforms will support up to 32 cores / 64 threads and have *eight memory* channels. Divide the 32 cores by eight and you'll get four (MCM). Divide the eight memory channels by four and you'll end up with two









AM4 Summit Ridge and Raven Ridge parts will require *significantly* more pins just due the smaller manufacturing process. Smaller manufacturing process means lower Vdd, and lower Vdd at the same power level means higher current (I = P / V). If the higher current requires let's say 20% more Vdd pins, your total pin count will increase by 40% since the number of Vss pins must be raised in the same proportion. Add pins required by the various video outputs, peripheral and other stuff and you can no longer even accomodate the 288 additional pins required by two additional memory channels.

There is no need to have any inside information to come to this conclusion. It is extremely simple math, taught in the first grade









And no, I don't have any inside information about anything "Zen" related, let alone access to such system








And frankly this time around, I don't think I ever will.

Zeppelin is the code name of the die (like Orochi). The same die is used in all products. Summit Ridge is the platform code name for consumer AM4 CPUs, the naming of the server CPUs follow the usual naming policy of Opterons (cities and animals)


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Considering we know nothing about the pin out. other than the amount of pins the socket has.
> 
> what is the i/o difference in terms of interconnections between a pair of memory channels and Igpu output circuit?
> 
> and yes i realize this is how G34 worked, seeing as they managed C32 with less pins than AM4, and G34 with about 500-600 more
> 
> I would think maybe just maybe... the extra 450 or so pins over FM2+ that atleast in the initial offering would not be utilizing the full package of pins.
> 
> but hey they could surprise us with an Overclockable opteron on an lga socket for all we know.
> 
> And doesn't Zepplin represent the code name for the FULL MCM package? so the Zen modules would be dual channel each.
> 
> this all goes back to... why would AMD with hold 3/4 of their newest design for the market they have the least penetration in? when the Uarch screams scalability that might be able to go toe to toe with intel this time around. I don't think they will win on single thread but i'm pretty sure with this scalability Intel would have to dig deeper into Xeon territory to actually combat an offering of this sort.
> 
> or are you simply not allowed to say that the Zen *you* have is only dual channel?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that AM4 motherboards wouldn't be compatible with AM4 CPUs and APUs, just either one?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you have a dual channel motherboard (like AM3+ or FM2+) with four memory slots.
> 
> Slot A = Channel 1 (MB_A Data 0:63 signals)
> Slot B = Channel 1 (MB_A Data 0:63 signals)
> Slot C = Channel 2 (MB_B Data 0:63 signals)
> Slot D = Channel 2 (MB_B Data 0:63 signals)
> 
> Since Slot A / B (MB_A Data) and Slot C / D signals are physically connected together, can you tell me how can you make the motherboard compatible with a CPU, which requires to have four sets (MB_A to MB_D) of data signals connected for the quad channel to work?
> 
> It has been known for ages that AMD will be releasing Zeppelin in various different configurations and to various segments. AMD has announced that the desktop parts will be up to 8 cores and support SMT. Meanwhile the leaks (e.g. from CERN) indicate that the server platforms will support up to 32 cores / 64 threads and have *eight memory* channels. Divide the 32 cores by eight and you'll get four (MCM). Divide the eight memory channels by four and you'll end up with two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM4 Summit Ridge and Raven Ridge parts will require *significantly* more pins just due the smaller manufacturing process. Smaller manufacturing process means lower Vdd, and lower Vdd at the same power level means higher current (I = P / V). If the higher current requires let's say 20% more Vdd pins, your total pin count will increase by 40% since the number of Vss pins must be raised in the same proportion. Add pins required by the various video outputs, peripheral and other stuff and you can no longer even accomodate the 288 additional pins required by two additional memory channels.
> 
> There is no need to have any inside information to come to this conclusion. It is extremely simple math, taught in the first grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I don't have any inside information about anything "Zen" related, let alone access to such system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And frankly this time around, I don't think I ever will.
> 
> Zeppelin is the code name in the die (like Orochi). The same die is used in all products. Summit Ridge is the platform code name for consumer AM4 CPUs, the naming of the server CPUs follow the usual naming policy of Opterons (cities and animals)
Click to expand...

we didn't really see that kind of increase of pin count from Fm1 -> FM2+ , more in the neighbour hood of 4 pins?

and No, I'm actually conjecturing the opposite. CPU and APUs will fit on the same Socket but not utilize the same pins for the same thing...

i am conjecturing there to be an option to take on the full line up of single/uni proc that resides on 2011-3. With scaling beyond one 8c/16t zen module possible

so Dual channel memory with Video outs. OR quad channel and no Video outs.

drop an APU into a quad channel board and two channels won't work and the Igpu will be disabled. plus a two module Zen cpu into a Dual channel board and you lose half your cores (save almost half your power) and depending on how the Zen chips are made (meaning if they all get a iGPU or not) maybe get the graphics portion of one of the modules if those are baked on to all chips or just have that segment of the board disabled

which is why i asked how many pins the video outputs consumes


----------



## KarathKasun

Wondering if it would not be more efficient to just have 1 DP link on the APUs and use a MST hub integrated into the SFF focused motherboards to get more than one display output. Would save pins on the video output front and allow for more pins for something like more memory channels.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Wondering if it would not be more efficient to just have 1 DP link on the APUs and use a MST hub integrated into the SFF focused motherboards to get more than one display output. Would save pins on the video output front and allow for more pins for something like more memory channels.


Current gen. APUs only have DP out for digital signals


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Current gen. APUs only have DP out for digital signals


I was talking about reducing the output to a single DP link and totally dropping anything analog.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i doubt the little bit of circuit that converts the DP already into the other outputs for the modern stuff will have any impact beyond foot space on the board.

might make room for an extra slot? (i.e half a channel) but do nothing for pin compatibility.

@The Stilt. if HBM on the package like raven ridge is rumour to be, is this 100% package contained system prior to the video output pins?

what would the pin difference be from Bristol ridge (excavator/carrizo right?) with the Igpu using system ram, and ravens ridge using on package HBM on the same socket?


----------



## devl547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> AM4 is dual channel only. Obviously it is impossible to have dual and quad channel supported on the same board, since both of the memory slots of a single memory channel connect to the same pins for data.


But s1366 can work in 1-2-3 channel configurations.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devl547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> AM4 is dual channel only. Obviously it is impossible to have dual and quad channel supported on the same board, since both of the memory slots of a single memory channel connect to the same pins for data.
> 
> 
> 
> But s1366 can work in 1-2-3 channel configurations.
Click to expand...

no igpu on any chip to deal with on LGA 1366.. the majority of ZEN chips will likely have a Igpu of somesort


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devl547*
> 
> But s1366 can work in 1-2-3 channel configurations.


And?


----------



## devl547

So *theoretically* AM4 can have 4 channel configurations with no compatibility issues by simply not using connections to two out of four slots with unsupported CPUs.
Also, AFAIK DDR4 uses point-to-point connections with each slot treated as channel. And using 2 or more sticks of RAM on the same channel requires using of additional IC.


----------



## The Stilt

Sure, if you wish to make a motherboard which has half of the memory slots (2 or 4) non functional?

Still, Zeppelin only supports two memory channels. It shouldn't be too long until it is officially (or reliability enough) confirmed.

Quad channel memory for a entry-level hardware, APU (Raven Ridge)? Not going to happen for the same reason as HBM won't happen, the cost.


----------



## hurricane28

Yess! My new cooler finally arrived and installed.

The installation was a bit tricky since the hoses are a lot sturdier than the previous version but the mounting hardware is much better and feels more robust.

I don't know if its the pre-applied TIM that is doing wonders but the cooler is performing better than the previous model. While i was getting around 65c with the first model i don't get higher than 56c under fill load now, and that with very high ambient temp!

They also removed the 100% fan curve when the PC starts and now the fans spin at my given fan curve! It also is aesthetically more pleasing so i am an very happy camper with this new cooler from Corsair!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Sure, if you wish to make a motherboard which has half of the memory slots (2 or 4) non functional?
> 
> Still, Zeppelin only supports two memory channels. It shouldn't be too long until it is officially (or reliability enough) confirmed.
> 
> Quad channel memory for a entry-level hardware, APU (Raven Ridge)? Not going to happen for the same reason as HBM won't happen, the cost.


And the uselessness. They aren't exactly going to pack a 7970 on the die, and DDR4 (provided they go beyond JEDEC like Skylake) should provide plenty of bandwidth for a ~768-896 shader chip if it's clocked lower and AMD sorts out their memory controller slowness.


----------



## The Stilt

Useless, no. Even the current generation Kaveri iGPU:s can saturate the bandwidth available from a quad channel interface running at 2666MHz. The performance scaling is quite linear up to 90GB/s. The FB DCC technology lowered the bandwidth requirement slightly, but not nearly enough.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Sure, if you wish to make a motherboard which has half of the memory slots (2 or 4) non functional?
> 
> Still, Zeppelin only supports two memory channels. It shouldn't be too long until it is officially (or reliability enough) confirmed.
> 
> Quad channel memory for a entry-level hardware, APU (Raven Ridge)? Not going to happen for the same reason as HBM won't happen, the cost.


What about the possibility of the socket supporting more memory channels in specific configurations? Cheaper boards getting dual channel and expensive ones getting quad?


----------



## Mega Man

pretty sure he said no... with a side helping of no


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

hmm This new doom's campaign is kinda checking off all the same boxes Battlefront did in terms of nailing the athetic

I've only seen the first two or three areas streamed and it kinda put to rest the doubts i had about the game being more quake-ish then actual doom ish.

I don't care much for the multiplayer but if the campaign is atleast wolfinstinish or longer (preferably) i'll likely pick it up.,

I'm gunna need something to hold me over until Man Kind Divided


----------



## Mega Man

OMG i forgot how funny the movie " airplane " is !


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OMG i forgot how funny the movie " airplane " is !


LMAO, I need to see this movie, who is in it and how old is the movie?


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080339/


----------



## hurricane28

Wow that's an old movie dude, i was only 4 years old when it came out lol


----------



## f1LL

While your at it watch "Top Secret" with Val Kilmer, too! Just as good a slapstick movie, imho.


----------



## hurricane28

I like the big lebowski and the man who stares at goats. Those are hilarious man


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Hot shots and hot shots part duex and all of the naked gun movies were the same type of thing


----------



## Mega Man

Yes. But. " el No a you smoko, putana da seatbeltz"


----------



## hurricane28

Super troopers is also a very funny movie.


----------



## SuperZan

the Naked Gun and Airplane both


----------



## mfknjadagr8

"Don't call me Shirley"


----------



## Chopper1591

Hello friends of OC.

It's been a while since I posted here.
As we all know: pascal is just around the corner. Time to upgrade, right?

I am looking for some advice from people here on the forum. I made a thread about it.
Would some of you be so kind to read it and give me some advice? I am interested to hear peoples experience regarding higher-end gpu's combined with a Vishera cpu.

Here is the link to the thread:
clicky

I will be able to buy either a new gpu (gtx 1070 or 1080) or a platform upgrade (probably 6700k).


----------



## Alastair

So guys I am trying to get 2400MHz on my ram at 2700 NB. 4 sticks at 2400 seems near impossible to do it seems. I am at 2400 12-12-12-31 and I still can't yet boot into windows even with 1.85V going into the ram and 1.337 into the CPU-NB. Think [email protected] cas13 be better than my 2000 @ cas 9?


----------



## mus1mus

2400 10-12-12-1T is even worse than 2133 9-9-10-1T. Especially on some sticks that allow lower TRFC.

Kingston and Ballistix in mind.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys I am trying to get 2400MHz on my ram at 2700 NB. 4 sticks at 2400 seems near impossible to do it seems. I am at 2400 12-12-12-31 and I still can't yet boot into windows even with 1.85V going into the ram and 1.337 into the CPU-NB. Think [email protected] cas13 be better than my 2000 @ cas 9?


I with my Beast 2133 2x8GB can not go to 2400MHz 1.8V and 2700MHz 1.4V CPU / NB, and with HyperX 2x4GB 1600MHz I could go to 2400MHz without problems.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2400 10-12-12-1T is even worse than 2133 9-9-10-1T. Especially on some sticks that allow lower TRFC.
> 
> Kingston and Ballistix in mind.


i'm using corsair vengeance LP's 2133 cas 11-11-11-27 1T

However in conjunction with my 4.95GHz core and 2700NB OC's I can get them to exactly 2000 at 9-9-10-24 1T.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I with my Beast 2133 2x8GB can not go to 2400MHz 1.8V and 2700MHz 1.4V CPU / NB, and with HyperX 2x4GB 1600MHz I could go to 2400MHz without problems.


Some kits aren't really capable of 2400. My Ballistix for one. But they can do up to 2200 9-9-9-1T with 110 TRFC. Sweet kit.

They just won't work now though. Both sticks recognized but work in single channel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> i'm using corsair vengeance LP's 2133 cas 11-11-11-27 1T
> 
> However in conjunction with my 4.95GHz core and 2700NB OC's I can get them to exactly 2000 at 9-9-10-24 1T.


4 sticks is really hard.

I can do 2400 10-12-12-1T with the 2x8GB on the lowly capable G.Skills. But 32 GB will only work to 2133.

Best way is just to stick with their highest OC and tighten the timings.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I with my Beast 2133 2x8GB can not go to 2400MHz 1.8V and 2700MHz 1.4V CPU / NB, and with HyperX 2x4GB 1600MHz I could go to 2400MHz without problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Some kits aren't really capable of 2400. My Ballistix for one. But they can do up to 2200 9-9-9-1T with 110 TRFC. Sweet kit.
> 
> They just won't work now though. Both sticks recognized but work in single channel.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> i'm using corsair vengeance LP's 2133 cas 11-11-11-27 1T
> 
> However in conjunction with my 4.95GHz core and 2700NB OC's I can get them to exactly 2000 at 9-9-10-24 1T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 sticks is really hard.
> 
> I can do 2400 10-12-12-1T with the 2x8GB on the lowly capable G.Skills. But 32 GB will only work to 2133.
> 
> Best way is just to stick with their highest OC and tighten the timings.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Both of my kits of vengeance are capable of 2400 at cas 9 with 2 sticks. But 4 sticks is just a no go it seems. Right up to cas 12. So I will stick with 2000 9-9-10-24.

In other news. I upped my HT from 2700MHz to 3000MHz and I have seen 0 gains in terms of FPS in heaven or Graphics score in Firestrike. Dunno if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

Try higher HT maybe? Is 300 FSB doable?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys I am trying to get 2400MHz on my ram at 2700 NB. 4 sticks at 2400 seems near impossible to do it seems. I am at 2400 12-12-12-31 and I still can't yet boot into windows even with 1.85V going into the ram and 1.337 into the CPU-NB. Think [email protected] cas13 be better than my 2000 @ cas 9?


No.









Do some benchmarks to see the real difference. But IMO 2400 c13 is horrid.
My daily is 2133 9-10-10. Can do ~1900 8-9-9. Both at 1T.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I with my Beast 2133 2x8GB can not go to 2400MHz 1.8V and 2700MHz 1.4V CPU / NB, and with HyperX 2x4GB 1600MHz I could go to 2400MHz without problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Some kits aren't really capable of 2400. My Ballistix for one. But they can do up to 2200 9-9-9-1T with 110 TRFC. Sweet kit.
> 
> They just won't work now though. Both sticks recognized but work in single channel.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> i'm using corsair vengeance LP's 2133 cas 11-11-11-27 1T
> 
> However in conjunction with my 4.95GHz core and 2700NB OC's I can get them to exactly 2000 at 9-9-10-24 1T.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 sticks is really hard.
> 
> I can do 2400 10-12-12-1T with the 2x8GB on the lowly capable G.Skills. But 32 GB will only work to 2133.
> 
> Best way is just to stick with their highest OC and tighten the timings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Both of my kits of vengeance are capable of 2400 at cas 9 with 2 sticks. But 4 sticks is just a no go it seems. Right up to cas 12. So I will stick with 2000 9-9-10-24.
> 
> In other news. I upped my HT from 2700MHz to 3000MHz and I have seen 0 gains in terms of FPS in heaven or Graphics score in Firestrike. Dunno if I am doing something wrong.
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to see what happens if you leave every thing the same and drop the HT link to 2200....* dangles a rep in front of his nose*


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Does anybody want a rev 2 Sabertooth?

I'll take $85 shipped to get rid of it today.

Here's the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1599110/asus-990fx-sabertooth-rev-2-0-with-box-and-accessories

Also have one 8gb trident-x 2400 2x4gb kit left at $40 shipped


----------



## gertruude

silly me


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try higher HT maybe? Is 300 FSB doable?


My daily clocks at 300 FSB.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try higher HT maybe? Is 300 FSB doable?
> 
> 
> 
> My daily clocks at 300 FSB.
Click to expand...

Pretty sexy, what specific brand and model memory are you running plus what timings? (including fsb) I dig.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested to see what happens if you leave every thing the same and drop the HT link to 2200....* dangles a rep in front of his nose*


I've settled with lower cpu-nb and HT a while ago. Doesn't help much at all in real-world usage IMO.
Currently at ~2400 for both at a nice 1.25v cpu-nb.

When I had my ram @ 2400 and doing benches it did help to have the nb and ht up to 2800 but with lower ram 2133 or less it doesn't help much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My daily clocks at 300 FSB.


Grr. Dat voltage....

I am kinda jealous at those later model chips. My 8320 is one of the earlier revisions and takes a ton of juice.
For "only" 4.82ghz (267 fsb) I need around 1.525v although that is with a healthy 2133 9-10-10 ram setting. Temp is fine (~52c core,60c socket running IBT max) .. it's just chip limits.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested to see what happens if you leave every thing the same and drop the HT link to 2200....* dangles a rep in front of his nose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've settled with lower cpu-nb and HT a while ago. *Doesn't help much at all in real-world usage IMO.*
> Currently at ~2400 for both at a nice 1.25v cpu-nb.
> 
> When I had my ram @ 2400 and doing benches it did help to have the nb and ht up to 2800 *but with lower ram 2133 or less it doesn't help much.
> *
Click to expand...

I beg to differ. 2400mhz mem only really starts to pull ahead @ nb >2600. Slower speeds tighter timings also benefit from the NB clock All the way down to 1600mhz actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My daily clocks at 300 FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grr. Dat voltage....
> 
> I am kinda jealous at those later model chips. My 8320 is one of the earlier revisions and takes a ton of juice.
> For "only" 4.82ghz (267 fsb) I need around 1.525v although that is with a healthy 2133 9-10-10 ram setting. Temp is fine (~52c core,60c socket running IBT max) .. it's just chip limits.
Click to expand...

you've got loads of headroom on temps and voltage, I'd be _very surprised_ if that chip couldn't make 5ghz, my old pig needed 1.57+ for 4.8 and under an AIO unit i could get it to do 5ghz in the winter and bench around the 5.3 mark.

I'm confidante you chip has something left in the tank, more than you might think

those numbers are also pretty average and expected from a 8370/8370e and people wonder why i can't recommend a 9590 or a 9370 regardless of price.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try higher HT maybe? Is 300 FSB doable?
> 
> 
> 
> My daily clocks at 300 FSB.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sexy, what specific brand and model memory are you running plus what timings? (including fsb) I dig.
Click to expand...

http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-low-profile-blue-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a2133c11b

I have two separate kits of these. One is version 3.2.4 which is Micron. The other is version 4.4.2 which is Samsung. Both kits will happily do 2400 9-10-12-31 1T on their own. But all 4 sticks installed the best I can manage is 2700MHz on CPU-NB at 1.337V and 2000 9-9-10-24 1T at 1.85V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested to see what happens if you leave every thing the same and drop the HT link to 2200....* dangles a rep in front of his nose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've settled with lower cpu-nb and HT a while ago. Doesn't help much at all in real-world usage IMO.
> Currently at ~2400 for both at a nice 1.25v cpu-nb.
> 
> When I had my ram @ 2400 and doing benches it did help to have the nb and ht up to 2800 but with lower ram 2133 or less it doesn't help much.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My daily clocks at 300 FSB.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr. Dat voltage....
> 
> I am kinda jealous at those later model chips. My 8320 is one of the earlier revisions and takes a ton of juice.
> For "only" 4.82ghz (267 fsb) I need around 1.525v although that is with a healthy 2133 9-10-10 ram setting. Temp is fine (~52c core,60c socket running IBT max) .. it's just chip limits.
Click to expand...

Well to be honest that screenshot had a bit of Vdroop. When LLC kicks in my goal voltage which LLC maintains pretty well is 1.464V. Yeah I love this chip. Its too bad my motherboard can't do it justice. I can run 5GHz at 1.475V, but I can't go higher than that without the VRM's begging for mercy. I chose to lower it down by a whole 50MHz just cause I think that extra like 20MHz on the ram was causing some odd instability. Since I use a 303 base clock to reach the 5GHz target.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd be interested to see what happens if you leave every thing the same and drop the HT link to 2200....* dangles a rep in front of his nose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've settled with lower cpu-nb and HT a while ago. *Doesn't help much at all in real-world usage IMO.*
> Currently at ~2400 for both at a nice 1.25v cpu-nb.
> 
> When I had my ram @ 2400 and doing benches it did help to have the nb and ht up to 2800 *but with lower ram 2133 or less it doesn't help much.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ. 2400mhz mem only really starts to pull ahead @ nb >2600. Slower speeds tighter timings also benefit from the NB clock All the way down to 1600mhz actually.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> My daily clocks at 300 FSB.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr. Dat voltage....
> 
> I am kinda jealous at those later model chips. My 8320 is one of the earlier revisions and takes a ton of juice.
> For "only" 4.82ghz (267 fsb) I need around 1.525v although that is with a healthy 2133 9-10-10 ram setting. Temp is fine (~52c core,60c socket running IBT max) .. it's just chip limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've got loads of headroom on temps and voltage, I'd be _very surprised_ if that chip couldn't make 5ghz, my old pig needed 1.57+ for 4.8 and under an AIO unit i could get it to do 5ghz in the winter and bench around the 5.3 mark.
> 
> I'm confidante you chip has something left in the tank, more than you might think
> 
> those numbers are also pretty average and expected from a 8370/8370e and people wonder why i can't recommend a 9590 or a 9370 regardless of price.
Click to expand...

The chip can do 5GHz Flail. She does it with 1.475V. Issue is my motherboard VRM's start begging for mercy and cause I increase my base clock by 3MHz to 303, I add another 20MHz onto the RAM which seems to cause odd random crashes even when passing 20 runs of IBT. So I still need to iron that out.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I beg to differ. 2400mhz mem only really starts to pull ahead @ nb >2600. Slower speeds tighter timings also benefit from the NB clock All the way down to 1600mhz actually.
> you've got loads of headroom on temps and voltage, I'd be _very surprised_ if that chip couldn't make 5ghz, my old pig needed 1.57+ for 4.8 and under an AIO unit i could get it to do 5ghz in the winter and bench around the 5.3 mark.
> 
> I'm confidante you chip has something left in the tank, more than you might think
> 
> those numbers are also pretty average and expected from a 8370/8370e and people wonder why i can't recommend a 9590 or a 9370 regardless of price.


Ok ok.
Maybe I should look into that once more. But currently I just settled with the lower cpu-nb so I could get the temps down a bit on my cpu and mosfet.
Also looks to be easier to keep stable at somewhat less cpu-nb and ht.

Do you experience you will also have benefits with the higher cpu-nb when gaming? For daily usage I find it plenty fast.

You think so?
I thought 1.525v is already pretty high at a 4.8ghz OC. Funny you mentioned the bench. Here was my highest, still don't have the courage to try higher.










I tried HARD to get to 5ghz months ago, kind gave up. 4.8 is already pretty tough. But that last jump is just insane.
I can lower everything to stock (cpu-nb, ram etc) but I don't see the point in lowering those to get the tiny bit of extra power out of the cpu.

Even tried up to 1.6v but I don't think my vrm (although properly cooled by a noctua 92mm) will thank me after prolonged use. Same goes for my energy bill.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-low-profile-blue-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a2133c11b
> 
> I have two separate kits of these. One is version 3.2.4 which is Micron. The other is version 4.4.2 which is Samsung. Both kits will happily do 2400 9-10-12-31 1T on their own. But all 4 sticks installed the best I can manage is 2700MHz on CPU-NB at 1.337V and 2000 9-9-10-24 1T at 1.85V
> Well to be honest that screenshot had a bit of Vdroop. When LLC kicks in my goal voltage which LLC maintains pretty well is 1.464V. Yeah I love this chip. Its too bad my motherboard can't do it justice. I can run 5GHz at 1.475V, but I can't go higher than that without the VRM's begging for mercy. I chose to lower it down by a whole 50MHz just cause I think that extra like 20MHz on the ram was causing some odd instability. Since I use a 303 base clock to reach the 5GHz target.
> The chip can do 5GHz Flail. She does it with 1.475V. Issue is my motherboard VRM's start begging for mercy and cause I increase my base clock by 3MHz to 303, I add another 20MHz onto the RAM which seems to cause odd random crashes even when passing 20 runs of IBT. So I still need to iron that out.


It's the stress on the IMC. It's a known story.
AMD themselves even advices 1866 2 DIMMs and 1600 with 4. We do cross recommended stuff all the time but still. Tells something.









I wouldn't be happy with my RAM @ 1.85v. Your insane. Especially for the mere 2000 c9, although 1T.

Damn you. I wish I had your chip. My Kitty would take good care of her. I guess it would be 5.2ghz daily in my system. Haha.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I beg to differ. 2400mhz mem only really starts to pull ahead @ nb >2600. Slower speeds tighter timings also benefit from the NB clock All the way down to 1600mhz actually.
> you've got loads of headroom on temps and voltage, I'd be _very surprised_ if that chip couldn't make 5ghz, my old pig needed 1.57+ for 4.8 and under an AIO unit i could get it to do 5ghz in the winter and bench around the 5.3 mark.
> 
> I'm confidante you chip has something left in the tank, more than you might think
> 
> those numbers are also pretty average and expected from a 8370/8370e and people wonder why i can't recommend a 9590 or a 9370 regardless of price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ok.
> Maybe I should look into that once more. But currently I just settled with the lower cpu-nb so I could get the temps down a bit on my cpu and mosfet.
> Also looks to be easier to keep stable at somewhat less cpu-nb and ht.
> 
> Do you experience you will also have benefits with the higher cpu-nb when gaming? For daily usage I find it plenty fast.
> 
> You think so?
> I thought 1.525v is already pretty high at a 4.8ghz OC. Funny you mentioned the bench. Here was my highest, still don't have the courage to try higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried HARD to get to 5ghz months ago, kind gave up. 4.8 is already pretty tough. But that last jump is just insane.
> I can lower everything to stock (cpu-nb, ram etc) but I don't see the point in lowering those to get the tiny bit of extra power out of the cpu.
> 
> Even tried up to 1.6v but I don't think my vrm (although properly cooled by a noctua 92mm) will thank me after prolonged use. Same goes for my energy bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-low-profile-blue-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a2133c11b
> 
> I have two separate kits of these. One is version 3.2.4 which is Micron. The other is version 4.4.2 which is Samsung. Both kits will happily do 2400 9-10-12-31 1T on their own. But all 4 sticks installed the best I can manage is 2700MHz on CPU-NB at 1.337V and 2000 9-9-10-24 1T at 1.85V
> Well to be honest that screenshot had a bit of Vdroop. When LLC kicks in my goal voltage which LLC maintains pretty well is 1.464V. Yeah I love this chip. Its too bad my motherboard can't do it justice. I can run 5GHz at 1.475V, but I can't go higher than that without the VRM's begging for mercy. I chose to lower it down by a whole 50MHz just cause I think that extra like 20MHz on the ram was causing some odd instability. Since I use a 303 base clock to reach the 5GHz target.
> The chip can do 5GHz Flail. She does it with 1.475V. Issue is my motherboard VRM's start begging for mercy and cause I increase my base clock by 3MHz to 303, I add another 20MHz onto the RAM which seems to cause odd random crashes even when passing 20 runs of IBT. So I still need to iron that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the stress on the IMC. It's a known story.
> AMD themselves even advices 1866 2 DIMMs and 1600 with 4. We do cross recommended stuff all the time but still. Tells something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be happy with my RAM @ 1.85v. Your insane. Especially for the mere 2000 c9, although 1T.
> 
> Damn you. I wish I had your chip. My Kitty would take good care of her. I guess it would be 5.2ghz daily in my system. Haha.
Click to expand...

1.85V for DDR3 is perfectly safe. Remember the very first DDR3 enthusiast kits came shipped at 1.8V. And this RAM has been at this sort of voltage for 2 years abouts now? And they still gunning. I can do 2000 c9 at stock volts, but who the hell wants stock around here!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@alastair I was talking to Chopper









@chopper if my pig can do 4.8 on AIO i'm sure your can do 5 under a loop. With your board 1.55v isn't anywhere near the max

keep the cores under 70* and try to keep the socket in the same range if only a slight bit higher, and these chips won't care too much about the voltage (NOTE: saberKitty is being used not some cheap budget board)


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @alastair I was talking to Chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @chopper if my pig can do 4.8 on AIO i'm sure your can do 5 under a loop. With your board 1.55v isn't anywhere near the max
> 
> keep the cores under 70* and try to keep the socket in the same range if only a slight bit higher, and these chips won't care too much about the voltage (NOTE: saberKitty is being used not some cheap budget board)


Ah damn you!
Now you got my itch going again. Just as I accepted the fact that 4.8 was my max.
I do agree totally. Kitty is one of THE best. I loved this board instantly after my damned 990fx UD3 rev1.0 (that board was so bad with its VRM and cooling.

Ok, that's it. Now I have to go higher.
Hello hours of testing.


----------



## miklkit

Just FYI my 8350 needed 1.524 volts for 4.8 stable at 100% loads. 5 would probably take 1.6+.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just FYI my 8350 needed 1.524 volts for 4.8 stable at 100% loads. 5 would probably take 1.6+.


Same.

I WILL push forward, thanks to Flail (gotta love the dude







). But still I find it hard to justify the extra power consumption for the extra 200mhz.
But yeah... you know. Because we can.


----------



## mus1mus

@Alastair

Would you mind using this app to test the sub systems?

It doesnt work out the VRMs so much I believe.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/2000_50#post_25152102


----------



## Kalaggel

Hi guys!i recenty bought a CHVF-Z, FX 8350 and the G.Skill rams as shown on the pictures...My system is slower than before,it slowly open any application,window etc..Any help?Is it the RAM, the CPU or i need to change anything from the settings?All settings on bios are auto nothing changed.. I also have an H80i cooling my CPU and 600W power supplier Coolermaster


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!i recenty bought a CHVF-Z, FX 8350 and the G.Skill rams as shown on the pictures...My system is slower than before,it slowly open any application,window etc..Any help?Is it the RAM, the CPU or i need to change anything from the settings?All settings on bios are auto nothing changed.. I also have an H80i cooling my CPU and 600W power supplier Coolermaster


Slower than what? Can you give some more info on that? Which hardware did you have before?


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Slower than what? Can you give some more info on that? Which hardware did you have before?


It takes 1-3 secs to open everything...when browsing open windows explorer, an image, an application everything...
My previous system was a CHIVF, Athlon and 8Gb ram ocz 4x4Gb 1.600Mhz and it was way faster..I have an SSD Pro Samsung 850 256GB aswell..Im sorry if im giving insufficient info or for my bad english
but ill reply for any additional info u need!!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> It takes 1-3 secs to open everything...when browsing open windows explorer, an image, an application everything...
> My previous system was a CHIVF, Athlon and 8Gb ram ocz 4x4Gb 1.600Mhz and it was way faster..I have an SSD Pro Samsung 850 256GB aswell..Im sorry if im giving insufficient info or for my bad english
> but ill reply for any additional info u need!!


Make sure the SATA settings in the BIOS/UEFI are properly configured. If AHCI is disabled SSD performance is usually pretty bad. If the SSD is from an older build, format it.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

why are you not using the XMP timings?

you are running at 1600mhz Cl11 YUK!!!!!

either of the two XMP settings (933mhz or 1866mhz) should work fine. if the T1 profile doesn't work than the T2 profile will.

you will need to manually set these timings in bios, IIRC OCZ sticks had tighter timings @ 1600mhz


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Make sure the SATA settings in the BIOS/UEFI are properly configured. If AHCI is disabled SSD performance is usually pretty bad. If the SSD is from an older build, format it.


Well i did format the ssd and it is on AHCI!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why are you not using the XMP timings?
> 
> you are running at 1600mhz Cl11 YUK!!!!!
> 
> either of the two XMP settings (933mhz or 1866mhz) should work fine. if the T1 profile doesn't work than the T2 profile will.
> 
> you will need to manually set these timings in bios, IIRC OCZ sticks had tighter timings @ 1600mhz


I havent ever changed that kind of settings so could you help me please?


----------



## KarathKasun

If you know your way around the UEFI, go set the memory to use its XMP profile.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Well i did format the ssd and it is on AHCI!
> I havent ever changed that kind of settings so could you help me please?


Maybe you have this already but make sure you have your OS disk (SSD in this case) connected to Sata port 1 on your motherboard. Weirdly enough I have systems behave slower when not plugged in to one of the first 3 Sata connectors.

Can you make screen shots of your BIOS settings?
With only cpu-z I can't give a proper advice. IIRC your board should have the screenshot function in BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you know your way around the UEFI, go set the memory to use its XMP profile.


Either that or set things manually. The later is what I had to do with my kit of 2400 c9.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Would you mind using this app to test the sub systems?
> 
> It doesnt work out the VRMs so much I believe.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/2000_50#post_25152102


is this Y cruncher?


----------



## mus1mus

yep.

My old pig keeps pn chugging on.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> yep.
> 
> My old pig keeps pn chugging on.


Oh darn.
1.7v, you kidding me?

You live on the North Pole IIRC?


----------



## mus1mus

surprised a me as well!







It chugs 1.75 and not even hitting shut down point at 20C ambient.

My 8370 won't even boot past 1.65 no matter how kewl.

This thing gulps Voltage like mad. 1.625 for 5GHz under IBT. That, aint even stable.

On 12C ambient, I'll try to kill it.







kidding. Just shooting for some points for the hardware. And yeah, was just curious how it clocks after 4years of torture.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I was wondering if it would lower my temps even more when i use my own TIM like MX4 or gc extreme compared tot he corsair h100i V2 paste. Did anyone test this and so did you get better temps?

Thnx.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> surprised a me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It chugs 1.75 and not even hitting shut down point at 20C ambient.
> 
> My 8370 won't even boot past 1.65 no matter how kewl.
> 
> This thing gulps Voltage like mad. 1.625 for 5GHz under IBT. That, aint even stable.
> 
> On 12C ambient, I'll try to kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding. Just shooting for some points for the hardware. And yeah, was just curious how it clocks after 4years of torture.


Hmmm... All this sounds suspicious... Did Iwamotto pay you a visit a by any chance? Are you two in secret competition on the most fearless overclocking habbits?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> surprised a me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It chugs 1.75 and not even hitting shut down point at 20C ambient.
> 
> My 8370 won't even boot past 1.65 no matter how kewl.
> 
> This thing gulps Voltage like mad. 1.625 for 5GHz under IBT. That, aint even stable.
> 
> On 12C ambient, I'll try to kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding. Just shooting for some points for the hardware. And yeah, was just curious how it clocks after 4years of torture.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... All this sounds suspicious... Did Iwamotto pay you a visit a by any chance? Are you two in secret competition on the most fearless overclocking habbits?
Click to expand...

No Iwamatto takes the cake with that one.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if it would lower my temps even more when i use my own TIM like MX4 or gc extreme compared tot he corsair h100i V2 paste. Did anyone test this and so did you get better temps?
> 
> Thnx.


differnce between corsair paste and GC extreme is about 3-4* under load. (caveat, when you've pre warmed the tube of GC and did a few quick stress tesses to make sure all the pastes has thinned out evenly)


----------



## Alastair

OK Mus. I got Y cruncher. What do I do? How long should I let this thing run for?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Make sure the SATA settings in the BIOS/UEFI are properly configured. If AHCI is disabled SSD performance is usually pretty bad. If the SSD is from an older build, format it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i did format the ssd and it is on AHCI!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> why are you not using the XMP timings?
> 
> you are running at 1600mhz Cl11 YUK!!!!!
> 
> either of the two XMP settings (933mhz or 1866mhz) should work fine. if the T1 profile doesn't work than the T2 profile will.
> 
> you will need to manually set these timings in bios, IIRC OCZ sticks had tighter timings @ 1600mhz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent ever changed that kind of settings so could you help me please?
Click to expand...

Bios screen shots in spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








that is the page in bios you want to be on.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Dram timing control is how you get there.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> surprised a me as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It chugs 1.75 and not even hitting shut down point at 20C ambient.
> 
> My 8370 won't even boot past 1.65 no matter how kewl.
> 
> This thing gulps Voltage like mad. 1.625 for 5GHz under IBT. That, aint even stable.
> 
> On 12C ambient, I'll try to kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidding. Just shooting for some points for the hardware. And yeah, was just curious how it clocks after 4years of torture.


I am pretty sure these chips won't even trigger shutdown based on voltage. There are people pumping 2+ volts through them right?
Anyone?


But that is what I encounter. Can do 4.8 and should be pretty stable (haven't done prime overnight, 20 runs of IBT on Very High does the trick for me) at 1.525v. But going to 5.0 won't be near stable at 1.58v.
It is funny though how much abuse these chips can take.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if it would lower my temps even more when i use my own TIM like MX4 or gc extreme compared tot he corsair h100i V2 paste. Did anyone test this and so did you get better temps?
> 
> Thnx.


I'm not sure on the V2 but I'd be surprised if they changed the TIM for the worse. The regular h100 and h100i actually use proper TIM (Shin Etsu if I remember correctly). IMO it is at least on par with MX4, if not better. Not worth it to change IMO.

My go to paste these days is Gelid GC Extreme and loads of people agree. For the price it is just plain good.
For the absolute best go either Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra or IC Diamond. My vote goes to Liquid Ultra.


----------



## Alastair

@cssorkinman

I tried heaven bench at 2100MHz HT. Minimal difference. At 1440P 8Xaa extreme tessellation I get 83FPS 2100 points vs 83.6FPS 2106 points for 2700MHz HT. Unless the benifits are seen at a lower res like 1080P where the CPU has to work its bum off to feed my Fury's.

I will run 3d mark now.

EDIT: My Firestrike score dropped by around 80 points, I dropped 100 points or so on Physics and 100 points on graphics.


----------



## Chopper1591

People... I am having very weird system behavior since this afternoon.

Don't know how to explain it properly. The complete system lags/goes into sort of slow motion. Every few seconds everything stutters. When I move the mouse it looks like it moves 1 frame, skips 2 then moves 1 etc...
Also audio playback (youtube) is very sluggish. It sounds like: H e ee l l l o oo o o

Do you get what I mean? I remember having similar issues a long time ago, can't recall what was causing it.
Temperatures are fine by all means (35c on the cpu and 34c on the motherboard was we speak).

Its driving me crazy. Ahhh.








Little help here would be appreciated.










Edit:







wow. What?
I thought like maybe it is the internet connection, although that wouldn't explain the slow mouse thing.
Just did a speedtest. My line is normally around 150Mb/s.


Any idea?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> People... I am having very weird system behavior since this afternoon.
> 
> Don't know how to explain it properly. The complete system lags/goes into sort of slow motion. Every few seconds everything stutters. When I move the mouse it looks like it moves 1 frame, skips 2 then moves 1 etc...
> Also audio playback (youtube) is very sluggish. It sounds like: H e ee l l l o oo o o
> 
> Do you get what I mean? I remember having similar issues a long time ago, can't recall what was causing it.
> Temperatures are fine by all means (35c on the cpu and 34c on the motherboard was we speak).
> 
> Its driving me crazy. Ahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little help here would be appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> I tried heaven bench at 2100MHz HT. Minimal difference. At 1440P 8Xaa extreme tessellation I get 83FPS 2100 points vs 83.6FPS 2106 points for 2700MHz HT. Unless the benifits are seen at a lower res like 1080P where the CPU has to work its bum off to feed my Fury's.
> 
> I will run 3d mark now.
> 
> EDIT: My Firestrike score dropped by around 80 points, I dropped 100 points or so on Physics and 100 points on graphics.


Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate that.
I haven't been able to make it show much of a difference when comparing stable clocks to stable clocks but I don't have the gpu ponies you have









EDIT: chopper - firefox has been nerfing my rig for the last few days - showing the same behavior , I have no idea if that is your issue but it sounds so familiar.


----------



## Chopper1591

Maybe it was to do with Win 10. Don't know.
I do use Chrome btw.

Made a small video with my phone so you guys can see what I mean.





* With Edge it's the same btw.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> People... I am having very weird system behavior since this afternoon.
> 
> Don't know how to explain it properly. The complete system lags/goes into sort of slow motion. Every few seconds everything stutters. When I move the mouse it looks like it moves 1 frame, skips 2 then moves 1 etc...
> Also audio playback (youtube) is very sluggish. It sounds like: H e ee l l l o oo o o
> 
> Do you get what I mean? I remember having similar issues a long time ago, can't recall what was causing it.
> Temperatures are fine by all means (35c on the cpu and 34c on the motherboard was we speak).
> 
> Its driving me crazy. Ahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little help here would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> I tried heaven bench at 2100MHz HT. Minimal difference. At 1440P 8Xaa extreme tessellation I get 83FPS 2100 points vs 83.6FPS 2106 points for 2700MHz HT. Unless the benifits are seen at a lower res like 1080P where the CPU has to work its bum off to feed my Fury's.
> 
> I will run 3d mark now.
> 
> EDIT: My Firestrike score dropped by around 80 points, I dropped 100 points or so on Physics and 100 points on graphics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate that.
> I haven't been able to make it show much of a difference when comparing stable clocks to stable clocks but I don't have the gpu ponies you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: chopper - firefox has been nerfing my rig for the last few days - showing the same behavior , I have no idea if that is your issue but it sounds so familiar.
Click to expand...

I've noticed this "issue" with my i3 laptop, haven't figured out the cause I'm tempted to think its M$ BS

Question @ you cssorkinman, I wonder how much if any data actually transfers over the HT with PCIe connected crossfire, (caveat atleast on 990fx), it should all reside within the Northbridge.

wouldn't HD7000 crossfire (with physical bridge), current 500-900 style SLI, near future "new" SLI where they pair the SLI fingers for 2-way and also Dedicated PhysX with high end GPU would show more of a difference?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> People... I am having very weird system behavior since this afternoon.
> 
> Don't know how to explain it properly. The complete system lags/goes into sort of slow motion. Every few seconds everything stutters. When I move the mouse it looks like it moves 1 frame, skips 2 then moves 1 etc...
> Also audio playback (youtube) is very sluggish. It sounds like: H e ee l l l o oo o o
> 
> Do you get what I mean? I remember having similar issues a long time ago, can't recall what was causing it.
> Temperatures are fine by all means (35c on the cpu and 34c on the motherboard was we speak).
> 
> Its driving me crazy. Ahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little help here would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> I tried heaven bench at 2100MHz HT. Minimal difference. At 1440P 8Xaa extreme tessellation I get 83FPS 2100 points vs 83.6FPS 2106 points for 2700MHz HT. Unless the benifits are seen at a lower res like 1080P where the CPU has to work its bum off to feed my Fury's.
> 
> I will run 3d mark now.
> 
> EDIT: My Firestrike score dropped by around 80 points, I dropped 100 points or so on Physics and 100 points on graphics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate that.
> I haven't been able to make it show much of a difference when comparing stable clocks to stable clocks but I don't have the gpu ponies you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: chopper - firefox has been nerfing my rig for the last few days - showing the same behavior , I have no idea if that is your issue but it sounds so familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed this "issue" with my i3 laptop, haven't figured out the cause I'm tempted to think its M$ BS
> 
> Question @ you cssorkinman, I wonder how much if any data actually transfers over the HT with PCIe connected crossfire, (caveat atleast on 990fx), it should all reside within the Northbridge.
> 
> wouldn't HD7000 crossfire (with physical bridge), current 500-900 style SLI, near future "new" SLI where they pair the SLI fingers for 2-way and also Dedicated PhysX with high end GPU would show more of a difference?
Click to expand...

I would think that the difference would be higher on bridgeless systems. Since the data that WAS going through the bridge is now going through the PCI-E bus? Or am I getting the wrong end of the stick here?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

i would think the CPU is still sending signal to both

but in a bridge-less system i would think it would all be contained in the NB (caveat: again 900FX chipsets) while a bridged system i assume some communication would go back to the CPU for instructions.

I could be wrong


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> yep.
> 
> My old pig keeps pn chugging on.


@mus, bench with some other CPU I lose hardware points because of you on HWBOT.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @mus, bench with some other CPU I lose hardware points because of you on HWBOT.


Classic quote!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> People... I am having very weird system behavior since this afternoon.
> 
> Don't know how to explain it properly. The complete system lags/goes into sort of slow motion. Every few seconds everything stutters. When I move the mouse it looks like it moves 1 frame, skips 2 then moves 1 etc...
> Also audio playback (youtube) is very sluggish. It sounds like: H e ee l l l o oo o o
> 
> Do you get what I mean? I remember having similar issues a long time ago, can't recall what was causing it.
> Temperatures are fine by all means (35c on the cpu and 34c on the motherboard was we speak).
> 
> Its driving me crazy. Ahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little help here would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. What?
> I thought like maybe it is the internet connection, although that wouldn't explain the slow mouse thing.
> Just did a speedtest. My line is normally around 150Mb/s.
> 
> Any idea?


Open task manager, see if any process is eating a lot of CPU. This could include malware too, not visible there (rootkit). If you do see high CPU usage even if you don't see a process, you can run Hitman Pro (uses multiple antivirus engines):

http://www.surfright.nl/en/downloads/

Download and run TCPView, in case something is eating up your bandwidth (that could explain your lower score in bandwidth test):

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/tcpview.aspx

That's all i can think of, never had this happen. And since old habbits die hard, when i think "high CPU and bandwidth usage" , i always think "malware":







Theoretically, someone could have rooted your PC and is using it as server for warez distribution for example. Oh, how exciting would be to see that again!









If it's not malware or some other process gone mad, i don't know what it could be. Motherboard dying maybe?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Open task manager, see if any process is eating a lot of CPU. This could include malware too, not visible there (rootkit). If you do see high CPU usage even if you don't see a process, you can run Hitman Pro (uses multiple antivirus engines):
> 
> http://www.surfright.nl/en/downloads/
> 
> Download and run TCPView, in case something is eating up your bandwidth (that could explain your lower score in bandwidth test):
> 
> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/tcpview.aspx
> 
> That's all i can think of, never had this happen. And since old habbits die hard, when i think "high CPU and bandwidth usage" , i always think "malware":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretically, someone could have rooted your PC and is using it as server for warez distribution for example. Oh, how exciting would be to see that again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not malware or some other process gone mad, i don't know what it could be. Motherboard dying maybe?


Had been looking at the TM before wasn't anything out of order. But now I've taken a look again while running a Youtube video, where the problems are the worst. I noticed the cpu usage, is this normal?



Can some of you guys run a Youtube vid. and monitor cpu usage for me?
Hmm. Same thing when I do a speedtest.net run. 1 core is 100% load all the time.









I silently hoped it was my board for a minute. Reason to upgrade to Skylake Early. No seriously, I doubt it is dying hardware and would really like to hold out until Zen to see what the fuzz is about.


----------



## SuperZan

FWIW:



8320 @ 4 GHz whilst I replace a cooling solution, so it's just running a cheapo £12 cooler and doing light server/Plex duty this week.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Had been looking at the TM before wasn't anything out of order. But now I've taken a look again while running a Youtube video, where the problems are the worst. I noticed the cpu usage, is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Can some of you guys run a Youtube vid. and monitor cpu usage for me?
> Hmm. Same thing when I do a speedtest.net run. 1 core is 100% load all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I silently hoped it was my board for a minute. Reason to upgrade to Skylake Early. No seriously, I doubt it is dying hardware and would really like to hold out until Zen to see what the fuzz is about.


Yeah, that's not normal. Here's mine with 720p youtube video:



What is the process in the task manager that is eating up a lot of CPU? Your browser? Try to update your flash version. If that doesn't work, i 'd still run TCPVIew and Hitman Pro. Unless, it's your GPU driver going mad because you have tri-setup. Because otherwise, with 3 GPUs, your acceleration should be much easier than mine, who have 1 and weak GPU.

EDIT: Although, overall we both have 13% CPU usage. But in your case, one core takes all the hit, which is odd. Of course, you have Win8, but still...


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8320 @ 4 GHz whilst I replace a cooling solution, so it's just running a cheapo £12 cooler and doing light server/Plex duty this week.


Yeah?
What actually is the note or question?








4ghz is like stock.

Anyway. I tried to set my OC back to 4.82 instead of the 4.7 (which I was using to see if the increase in voltage was worth the performance gain).
Now everything is normal. Da fack?

Here a shot while doing another speedtest.

Still no epic scaling or whatever but it better as the 17% cpu load I had before because 1 core was doing all. Now at least 4 cores work somewhat efficient.

Solved.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, that's not normal. Here's mine with 720p youtube video:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the process in the task manager that is eating up a lot of CPU? Your browser? Try to update your flash version. If that doesn't work, i 'd still run TCPVIew and Hitman Pro. Unless, it's your GPU driver going mad because you have tri-setup. Because otherwise, with 3 GPUs, your acceleration should be much easier than mine, who have 1 and weak GPU.
> 
> EDIT: Although, overall we both have 13% CPU usage. But in your case, one core takes all the hit, which is odd. Of course, you have Win8, but still...


Do note, I don't have 3 gpu's. Wish I did.
More people make that mistake. 290 tri-x is actually the model from Sapphire.









Running Win 10 Pro btw.
But maybe it was slight instability after all, paired with one core taking a beating and not holding up. Who knows. Can't test more as it is gone now.

Still, even if it was instability. Doesn't explain why 1 core was leading. Hmm


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, that's not normal. Here's mine with 720p youtube video:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the process in the task manager that is eating up a lot of CPU? Your browser? Try to update your flash version. If that doesn't work, i 'd still run TCPVIew and Hitman Pro. Unless, it's your GPU driver going mad because you have tri-setup. *Because otherwise, with 3 GPUs, your acceleration should be much easier than mine, who have 1 and weak GPU.*


That's quite logical, as we're running similar CPU speed and single weaker GPU (I've got a GTX 470 in that system at the moment).


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah?
> What actually is the note or question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ghz is like stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. I tried to set my OC back to 4.82 instead of the 4.7 (which I was using to see if the increase in voltage was worth the performance gain).
> Now everything is normal. Da fack?
> 
> Here a shot while doing another speedtest.
> 
> Still no epic scaling or whatever but it better as the 17% cpu load I had before because 1 core was doing all. Now at least 4 cores work somewhat efficient.
> 
> Solved.


You asked somebody to post usage whilst running a YT video, that's what I did...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Yeah?
> What actually is the note or question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ghz is like stock.
> 
> Anyway. I tried to set my OC back to 4.82 instead of the 4.7 (which I was using to see if the increase in voltage was worth the performance gain).
> Now everything is normal. Da fack?
> 
> Here a shot while doing another speedtest.
> 
> Still no epic scaling or whatever but it better as the 17% cpu load I had before because 1 core was doing all. Now at least 4 cores work somewhat efficient.
> 
> Solved.


Oh, bad overclock then? What a shame, it would have been much more fun if it was malware.









Do note, I don't have 3 gpu's. Wish I did.
More people make that mistake. 290 tri-x is actually the model from Sapphire. biggrin.gif [/quote]

Oh, well, you expect too much from me when it comes to GPU details. It's already a miracle that i know that 290 exists. Expecting me to know the "tri-x" model, is pushing your luck.








Quote:


> Running Win 10 Pro btw.
> But maybe it was slight instability after all, paired with one core taking a beating and not holding up. Who knows. Can't test more as it is gone now.
> 
> Still, even if it was instability. Doesn't explain why 1 core was leading. Hmm headscratch.gif


Have you been a good boy running 10 hours of Prime95? No?!









Yeah, i don't know why it saturated just one core, maybe the windows scheduler in Win10 isn't as good as it used to be for FX? Microsoft is more interested in harvesting data and uploading them than anything else. Hey, maybe it was uploading your weekly internet history to the Microsoft servers?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> You asked somebody to post usage whilst running a YT video, that's what I did...


Oh, wow.
Sorry dude.
I didn't realize you were actually replying to me. Thanks!









There are sometimes like 10 discussions at once being posted between each other.
Guess it is kinda bed time for me, I'm tired. Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh, bad overclock then? What a shame, it would have been much more fun if it was malware.


Haha so true.
Ever had a Bitcoin miner before? That is a sure way to get your system performance sucked away.
I've had it once. cpu usage was 90% all the time.

Thank god I've never had ransomware before. Have you?
I hate that so much. Can hardly cure it too.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Oh, wow.
> Sorry dude.
> I didn't realize you were actually replying to me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are sometimes like 10 discussions at once being posted between each other.
> Guess it is kinda bed time for me, I'm tired. Haha


No worries, I'm glad you got it sorted.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am pretty sure these chips won't even trigger shutdown based on voltage. There are people pumping 2+ volts through them right?
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> But that is what I encounter. Can do 4.8 and should be pretty stable (haven't done prime overnight, 20 runs of IBT on Very High does the trick for me) at 1.525v. But going to 5.0 won't be near stable at 1.58v.
> It is funny though how much abuse these chips can take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on the V2 but I'd be surprised if they changed the TIM for the worse. The regular h100 and h100i actually use proper TIM (Shin Etsu if I remember correctly). IMO it is at least on par with MX4, if not better. Not worth it to change IMO.
> 
> My go to paste these days is Gelid GC Extreme and loads of people agree. For the price it is just plain good.
> For the absolute best go either Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra or IC Diamond. My vote goes to Liquid Ultra.


I guess you are right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I am pretty sure these chips won't even trigger shutdown based on voltage. There are people pumping 2+ volts through them right?
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> But that is what I encounter. Can do 4.8 and should be pretty stable (haven't done prime overnight, 20 runs of IBT on Very High does the trick for me) at 1.525v. But going to 5.0 won't be near stable at 1.58v.
> It is funny though how much abuse these chips can take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on the V2 but I'd be surprised if they changed the TIM for the worse. The regular h100 and h100i actually use proper TIM (Shin Etsu if I remember correctly). IMO it is at least on par with MX4, if not better. Not worth it to change IMO.
> 
> My go to paste these days is Gelid GC Extreme and loads of people agree. For the price it is just plain good.
> For the absolute best go either Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra or IC Diamond. My vote goes to Liquid Ultra.


Yea you are correct, they do use Shin Etsu so i've read on different forums.

My temps are fine though so no need to replace it if it only saves me 1 or 2c which is way within margin of error.

Thnx


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> People... I am having very weird system behavior since this afternoon.
> 
> Don't know how to explain it properly. The complete system lags/goes into sort of slow motion. Every few seconds everything stutters. When I move the mouse it looks like it moves 1 frame, skips 2 then moves 1 etc...
> Also audio playback (youtube) is very sluggish. It sounds like: H e ee l l l o oo o o
> 
> Do you get what I mean? I remember having similar issues a long time ago, can't recall what was causing it.
> Temperatures are fine by all means (35c on the cpu and 34c on the motherboard was we speak).
> 
> Its driving me crazy. Ahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little help here would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> I tried heaven bench at 2100MHz HT. Minimal difference. At 1440P 8Xaa extreme tessellation I get 83FPS 2100 points vs 83.6FPS 2106 points for 2700MHz HT. Unless the benifits are seen at a lower res like 1080P where the CPU has to work its bum off to feed my Fury's.
> 
> I will run 3d mark now.
> 
> EDIT: My Firestrike score dropped by around 80 points, I dropped 100 points or so on Physics and 100 points on graphics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate that.
> I haven't been able to make it show much of a difference when comparing stable clocks to stable clocks but I don't have the gpu ponies you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: chopper - firefox has been nerfing my rig for the last few days - showing the same behavior , I have no idea if that is your issue but it sounds so familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed this "issue" with my i3 laptop, haven't figured out the cause I'm tempted to think its M$ BS
> 
> Question @ you cssorkinman, I wonder how much if any data actually transfers over the HT with PCIe connected crossfire, (caveat atleast on 990fx), it should all reside within the Northbridge.
> 
> wouldn't HD7000 crossfire (with physical bridge), current 500-900 style SLI, near future "new" SLI where they pair the SLI fingers for 2-way and also Dedicated PhysX with high end GPU would show more of a difference?
Click to expand...

I almost always have better questions that answers, I really don't know about that one. I've never really been a big 3 d bencher, but in the dabbling that I've done , speeding up the northbridge and memory seems to bring with it better gains than messing with the HT in the modern AMD's I have. It's possible that I just don't have the gpu power to make the HT link reveal any type of major slowdowns.
I need to set up my GD 80 on the custom loop and do some testing, I'm better at pushing HT and NB speeds on it than my other boards.

The only cards I could run in SLI ( or as dedicated physx) currently are 2 9800 GTX +'s and 4 9800 GT akimbo's ( I think I've ran them in tr-sli before), not sure there would be much point in trying them, any thoughts?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> There are sometimes like 10 discussions at once being posted between each other.
> Guess it is kinda bed time for me, I'm tired. Haha
> Haha so true.
> Ever had a Bitcoin miner before? That is a sure way to get your system performance sucked away.
> I've had it once. cpu usage was 90% all the time.


No, i don't do mining. But i 've been doing video encoding for years and that puts the CPU usage to 100% all the time. Of course, now i don't worry about that anymore, i have the secondary rig with the FX6300 only for that and the main is always free.
Quote:


> Thank god I've never had ransomware before. Have you?
> I hate that so much. Can hardly cure it too.


Nope. I don't get malware. I 've been member in security fora since i was 15. The last malware that i saw for years, was malware that i was running on my own (to see their behaviour and test my defenses). I 've seen a ransomware on a friend's laptop though, i couldn't do anything, the windows were locked. I told him that i could only format, so he 'd better bring it to a computer technician to save the data. Turns out he just formatted too and charged him 50 euros for that. LOL! The only malware that i *almost* got was from a USB flash drive from a friend that wanted to use my printer, but luckily, at the time i was using a classical HIPS that alerted me of the attempt to modify the registry and blocked it on the spot. My antivirus of the time (Avira) didn't see anything.

If you want good defense from ransomware, you won't find it in antiviruses. You need proactive, non signature dependent defense.

1) NoVirus Thanks exe Pro (i bought it when it was payware, now the last beta is freeware and with halted development. Still works, although with some glitches with some setups). Basically, whitelists all your computer and will ask you for any new executable that drops on your PC. It's then up to you to think if it's legit or not:

http://downloads.novirusthanks.org/files/EXERadar_Pro_x86_x64_v3.1_15052015_BUILD1.exe

There are some ways to bypass it, but for 98% of threats, it will protect you.

2) VoodooShield (freeware). It protects you from browser exploits. It's on, while you are on the internet.

https://voodooshield.com/

3) Sandboxie (has free version too, with 1 sandbox allowed. The paid version, is lifetime license, with unlimited sandboxes):

http://www.sandboxie.com/

This works with virtualization. Run your browser sandboxed. If ransomware comes through your browser, it won't infect your real system, it will remain inside the sandbox. Delete the sandbox and it's gone.

4) Shadow Defender (payware, lifetime license). System virtualization. Your entire HDD or HDDs, are virtualized. It protects the MBR too. You can put exceptions for folders and registry keys that you want to exclude, so that data on them remains. Anything that tries to infect your system, will do so in virtual enviroment. When you reboot, the infection will be gone, along with any changes the ransomware did.

http://www.shadowdefender.com/

5) WinAntiransom (payware, lifetime license):

https://www.winpatrol.com/winantiransom/

Still a bit immature though.

6) Secure Folders (Free). Choose folders you want to protect from ransomware and lock them as read only. Has one confirmed vulnerability though. If you have more PCs connected via network, it can be bypassed. If you run a single PC, it will likely protect the folders you set (unless it has some unknown vulnerability). So for example, a ransomware won't be able to encrypt the files you protect. But attention to not allow in exclusions something like explorer.exe, because ransomware can code inject explorer.exe and then bypass the program. So no exceptions. Use the hotkeys to enable or disable protection when you need it.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Security-Related/Secure-Folders.shtml

Honorable mentions (haven't used them)
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antiexploit/
http://www.surfright.nl/en/alert

These are the most user-friendly solutions, i 'd say.

Needless to say, i have lifetime licenses for 1, 3 ,4 and 5. Good luck to the ransomware that wants to infect me.







They work with any malware really, not just ransomware. People get ransomware, because they insist on relying on antivirus for their defense. The antivirus is reactive protection. Some folks need to get infected first, so that the antivirus company can adapt. With proactive security (non antivirus), life for malware is much tougher.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess you are right.
> Yea you are correct, they do use Shin Etsu so i've read on different forums.
> 
> My temps are fine though so no need to replace it if it only saves me 1 or 2c which is way within margin of error.
> 
> Thnx


Agreed.
Only thing worth are the ones I mention.

When you NEED to change on cleaning purposes just get a tube of Gelid Extreme. Won't regret it.
Bonus tip: keep your paste in the fridge. I do, will stay good for years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No, i don't do mining. But i 've been doing video encoding for years and that puts the CPU usage to 100% all the time. Of course, now i don't worry about that anymore, i have the secondary rig with the FX6300 only for that and the main is always free.
> Nope. I don't get malware. I 've been member in security fora since i was 15. The last malware that i saw for years, was malware that i was running on my own (to see their behaviour and test my defenses). I 've seen a ransomware on a friend's laptop though, i couldn't do anything, the windows were locked. I told him that i could only format, so he 'd better bring it to a computer technician to save the data. Turns out he just formatted too and charged him 50 euros for that. LOL! The only malware that i *almost* got was from a USB key from a friend that wanted to use my printer, but luckily, at the time i was using a classical HIPS that alerted me of the attempt to modify the registry and blocked it on the spot. My antivirus of the time (Avira) didn't see anything.
> 
> If you want good defense from ransomware, you won't find it in antiviruses. You need proactive, non signature dependent defense.
> 
> 1) NoVirus Thanks exe Pro (i bought it when it was payware, now the last beta is freeware and with halted development. Still works, although with some glitches with some setups). Basically, whitelists all your computer and will ask you for any new executable that drops on your PC. It's then up to you to think if it's legit or not:
> 
> http://downloads.novirusthanks.org/files/EXERadar_Pro_x86_x64_v3.1_15052015_BUILD1.exe
> 
> There are some ways to bypass it, but for 98% of threats, it will protect you.
> 
> 2) VoodooShield (freeware). It protects you from browser exploits. It's on, while you are on the internet.
> 
> https://voodooshield.com/
> 
> 3) Sandboxie (has free version too, with 1 sandbox allowed. The paid version, is lifetime license, with unlimited sandboxes):
> 
> http://www.sandboxie.com/
> 
> This works with virtualization. Run your browser sandboxed. If ransomware comes through your browser, it won't infect your real system, it will remain inside the sandbox. Delete the sandbox and it's gone.
> 
> 4) Shadow Defender (payware, lifetime license). System virtualization. Your entire HDD or HDDs, are virtualized. It protects the MBR too. You can put exceptions for folders and registry keys that you want to exclude, so that data on them remains. Anything that tries to infect your system, will do so in virtual enviroment. When you reboot, the infection will be gone, along with any changes the ransomware did.
> 
> http://www.shadowdefender.com/
> 
> 5) WinAntiransom (payware, lifetime license):
> 
> https://www.winpatrol.com/winantiransom/
> 
> Still a bit immature though.
> 
> 6) Secure Folders (Free). Choose folders you want to protect from ransomware and lock them as read only. Has one confirmed vulnerability though. If you have more PCs connected via network, it can be bypassed. If you run a single PC, it will likely protect the folders you set (unless it has some unknown vulnerability). So for example, a ransomware won't be able to encrypt the files you protect. But attention to not allow in exclusions something like explorer.exe, because ransomware can code inject explorer.exe and then bypass the program. So no exceptions. Use the hotkeys to enable or disable protection when you need it.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Security-Related/Secure-Folders.shtml
> 
> Honorable mentions (haven't used them)
> https://www.malwarebytes.org/antiexploit/
> http://www.surfright.nl/en/alert
> 
> These are the most user-friendly solutions, i 'd say.
> 
> Needless to say, i have lifetime licenses for 1, 3 ,4 and 5. Good luck to the ransomware that wants to infect me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work with any malware really, not just ransomware. People get ransomware, because they insist on relying on antivirus for their defense. The antivirus is reactive protection. Some folks need to get infected first, so that the antivirus company can adapt. With proactive security (non antivirus), life for malware is much tougher.


Thanks dude. I will definitely look into those.

I do hardly get any malware too though.
One of the most important things is to be careful around the web.

But I do agree, Antivirus isn't everything. Although I do have a paid Bitdefender Internet Security (I always buy when discounted).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Agreed.
> Only thing worth are the ones I mention.
> 
> When you NEED to change on cleaning purposes just get a tube of Gelid Extreme. Won't regret it.
> Bonus tip: keep your paste in the fridge. I do, will stay good for years.
> Thanks dude. I will definitely look into those.
> 
> I do hardly get any malware too though.
> One of the most important things is to be careful around the web.
> 
> But I do agree, Antivirus isn't everything. Although I do have a paid Bitdefender Internet Security (I always buy when discounted).


Bitdefender is good, but no antivirus is good enough. The malware writers know that everyone has an antivirus. So before spreading their malware, they test it against all antiviruses and make sure that none detects it. So some folks get infected. Once they get infected, the antivirus sends message back to the company, that comes to learn about the malware and builds definitions for it, so that the rest of users are protected. This is a meager consolation for the "brave guinea pigs" that were first infected. On the contrary, most people don't have any of the programs above and thus malware writers don't test against them and even if they do, they are much harder to bypass, because they don't rely on definitions. So all the less than stellar malware writers are automatically a non threat to you, because they will never bypass such programs.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess you are right.
> Yea you are correct, they do use Shin Etsu so i've read on different forums.
> 
> My temps are fine though so no need to replace it if it only saves me 1 or 2c which is way within margin of error.
> 
> Thnx


Actually the stock paste should be Dow Corning according to this post here.

They're most likely still using Dow Corning for the newer GTX units as stated by Greybeard (Corsair Rep):
Quote:


> That stock TIM is actually one of the best thermal paste you can find on the market - Dow Corning TC-5026. But like what has been said above, changing to a different high quality TIM will most likely have no effect, minimal gain at best. Changing/adding fans will probably more practical.


Source here


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Agreed.
> Only thing worth are the ones I mention.
> 
> When you NEED to change on cleaning purposes just get a tube of Gelid Extreme. Won't regret it.
> Bonus tip: keep your paste in the fridge. I do, will stay good for years.


Yes i concur, i heard same story's like you said about TIM. I actually have Gelid gc extreme and i am very happy with it only it turns very hard after a couple of months i discovered. I changed it last time with my previous cooler for MX4 and it didn't went that hard or dry like the gelid does so not sure what is going on with this.

As for your problem, i always use Malwarebytes or this one https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/1-adwcleaner/ when i have a problem or my PC doesn't respond right. After i run these programs i no longer have any problem most of the time so i can highly recommend them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Agreed.
> Only thing worth are the ones I mention.
> 
> When you NEED to change on cleaning purposes just get a tube of Gelid Extreme. Won't regret it.
> Bonus tip: keep your paste in the fridge. I do, will stay good for years.
> Thanks dude. I will definitely look into those.
> 
> I do hardly get any malware too though.
> One of the most important things is to be careful around the web.
> 
> But I do agree, Antivirus isn't everything. Although I do have a paid Bitdefender Internet Security (I always buy when discounted).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edsai*
> 
> Actually the stock paste should be Dow Corning according to this post here.
> 
> They're most likely still using Dow Corning for the newer GTX units as stated by Greybeard (Corsair Rep):
> Source here


Thnx for the info man, much obliged.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> People... I am having very weird system behavior since this afternoon.
> 
> Don't know how to explain it properly. The complete system lags/goes into sort of slow motion. Every few seconds everything stutters. When I move the mouse it looks like it moves 1 frame, skips 2 then moves 1 etc...
> Also audio playback (youtube) is very sluggish. It sounds like: H e ee l l l o oo o o
> 
> Do you get what I mean? I remember having similar issues a long time ago, can't recall what was causing it.
> Temperatures are fine by all means (35c on the cpu and 34c on the motherboard was we speak).
> 
> Its driving me crazy. Ahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little help here would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> I tried heaven bench at 2100MHz HT. Minimal difference. At 1440P 8Xaa extreme tessellation I get 83FPS 2100 points vs 83.6FPS 2106 points for 2700MHz HT. Unless the benifits are seen at a lower res like 1080P where the CPU has to work its bum off to feed my Fury's.
> 
> I will run 3d mark now.
> 
> EDIT: My Firestrike score dropped by around 80 points, I dropped 100 points or so on Physics and 100 points on graphics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate that.
> I haven't been able to make it show much of a difference when comparing stable clocks to stable clocks but I don't have the gpu ponies you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: chopper - firefox has been nerfing my rig for the last few days - showing the same behavior , I have no idea if that is your issue but it sounds so familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed this "issue" with my i3 laptop, haven't figured out the cause I'm tempted to think its M$ BS
> 
> Question @ you cssorkinman, I wonder how much if any data actually transfers over the HT with PCIe connected crossfire, (caveat atleast on 990fx), it should all reside within the Northbridge.
> 
> wouldn't HD7000 crossfire (with physical bridge), current 500-900 style SLI, near future "new" SLI where they pair the SLI fingers for 2-way and also Dedicated PhysX with high end GPU would show more of a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I almost always have better questions that answers, I really don't know about that one. I've never really been a big 3 d bencher, but in the dabbling that I've done , speeding up the northbridge and memory seems to bring with it better gains than messing with the HT in the modern AMD's I have. It's possible that I just don't have the gpu power to make the HT link reveal any type of major slowdowns.
> I need to set up my GD 80 on the custom loop and do some testing, I'm better at pushing HT and NB speeds on it than my other boards.
> 
> The only cards I could run in SLI ( or as dedicated physx) currently are 2 9800 GTX +'s and 4 9800 GT akimbo's ( I think I've ran them in tr-sli before), not sure there would be much point in trying them, any thoughts?
Click to expand...

*shrug*

using gk110 single card i do notice greater combined GPU utilization with higher HT clocks.. still working on quantifying it into something tangible.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK Mus. I got Y cruncher. What do I do? How long should I let this thing run for?


First, don't use the hwbot submitter app. Just run the y-cruncher with the Java ext.

Once you get into the semi-cmd environment of the app, choose the number of the item you intend to run. We'd like the component stresser now.










You can do custom settings as shown on this page. Like length of the run, you can put in the number in seconds each test will run.

You can also specify which test to run by disabling and enabling the specific test. FFT and HNT were good for the memory and cache.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> OK Mus. I got Y cruncher. What do I do? How long should I let this thing run for?
> 
> 
> 
> First, don't use the hwbot submitter app. Just run the y-cruncher with the Java ext.
> 
> Once you get into the semi-cmd environment of the app, choose the number of the item you intend to run. We'd like the component stresser now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do custom settings as shown on this page. Like length of the run, you can put in the number in seconds each test will run.
> 
> You can also specify which test to run by disabling and enabling the specific test. FFT and HNT were good for the memory and cache.
Click to expand...

What settings do you recommend and for how long am I running.


----------



## Kalaggel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Maybe you have this already but make sure you have your OS disk (SSD in this case) connected to Sata port 1 on your motherboard. Weirdly enough I have systems behave slower when not plugged in to one of the first 3 Sata connectors.
> 
> Can you make screen shots of your BIOS settings?
> With only cpu-z I can't give a proper advice. IIRC your board should have the screenshot function in BIOS.
> Either that or set things manually. The later is what I had to do with my kit of 2400 c9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Bios screen shots in spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the page in bios you want to be on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dram timing control is how you get there.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What settings do you recommend and for how long am I running.


Trying to pass just 2 instances of each run actually proved to be capable of passing IBT Very High 20 runs.

It's freaking fast catching RAM and Cache related instabilities.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What settings do you recommend and for how long am I running.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to pass just 2 instances of each run actually proved to be capable of passing IBT Very High 20 runs.
> 
> It's freaking fast catching RAM and Cache related instabilities.
Click to expand...

that's cool I'll give it a run.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalaggel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Maybe you have this already but make sure you have your OS disk (SSD in this case) connected to Sata port 1 on your motherboard. Weirdly enough I have systems behave slower when not plugged in to one of the first 3 Sata connectors.
> 
> Can you make screen shots of your BIOS settings?
> With only cpu-z I can't give a proper advice. IIRC your board should have the screenshot function in BIOS.
> Either that or set things manually. The later is what I had to do with my kit of 2400 c9.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Bios screen shots in spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the page in bios you want to be on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dram timing control is how you get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

sorry man,I'm to beat to type out a big long thing for your.

I will leave you with something..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/57000_100#post_24809730

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/57100_100#post_24811493

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/58400_100#post_24918097

the 15 pages or so in between holds alot of information. pay attention to the posts directed @ deadlyg33k as she was initially using DOCP as well (yuk)

the most if in the pages 571-575ish... i think we got her stabled by that point.

TLR = don't be lazy, read it and start slow get stable defaults and then work up from there. might as well make use of the MOBO you've got


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8320 @ 4 GHz whilst I replace a cooling solution, so it's just running a cheapo £12 cooler and doing light server/Plex duty this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah?
> What actually is the note or question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ghz is like stock.
> 
> Anyway. I tried to set my OC back to 4.82 instead of the 4.7 (which I was using to see if the increase in voltage was worth the performance gain).
> Now everything is normal. Da fack?
> 
> Here a shot while doing another speedtest.
> 
> Still no epic scaling or whatever but it better as the 17% cpu load I had before because 1 core was doing all. Now at least 4 cores work somewhat efficient.
> 
> Solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, that's not normal. Here's mine with 720p youtube video:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the process in the task manager that is eating up a lot of CPU? Your browser? Try to update your flash version. If that doesn't work, i 'd still run TCPVIew and Hitman Pro. Unless, it's your GPU driver going mad because you have tri-setup. Because otherwise, with 3 GPUs, your acceleration should be much easier than mine, who have 1 and weak GPU.
> 
> EDIT: Although, overall we both have 13% CPU usage. But in your case, one core takes all the hit, which is odd. Of course, you have Win8, but still...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do note, I don't have 3 gpu's. Wish I did.
> More people make that mistake. 290 tri-x is actually the model from Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Win 10 Pro btw.
> But maybe it was slight instability after all, paired with one core taking a beating and not holding up. Who knows. Can't test more as it is gone now.
> 
> Still, even if it was instability. Doesn't explain why 1 core was leading. Hmm
Click to expand...

To for the reminder I need to reinstall 8 so I can upgrade to win 10 pro...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> There are sometimes like 10 discussions at once being posted between each other.
> Guess it is kinda bed time for me, I'm tired. Haha
> Haha so true.
> Ever had a Bitcoin miner before? That is a sure way to get your system performance sucked away.
> I've had it once. cpu usage was 90% all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> No, i don't do mining. But i 've been doing video encoding for years and that puts the CPU usage to 100% all the time. Of course, now i don't worry about that anymore, i have the secondary rig with the FX6300 only for that and the main is always free.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I've never had ransomware before. Have you?
> I hate that so much. Can hardly cure it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I don't get malware. I 've been member in security fora since i was 15. The last malware that i saw for years, was malware that i was running on my own (to see their behaviour and test my defenses). I 've seen a ransomware on a friend's laptop though, i couldn't do anything, the windows were locked. I told him that i could only format, so he 'd better bring it to a computer technician to save the data. Turns out he just formatted too and charged him 50 euros for that. LOL! The only malware that i *almost* got was from a USB flash drive from a friend that wanted to use my printer, but luckily, at the time i was using a classical HIPS that alerted me of the attempt to modify the registry and blocked it on the spot. My antivirus of the time (Avira) didn't see anything.
> 
> If you want good defense from ransomware, you won't find it in antiviruses. You need proactive, non signature dependent defense.
> 
> 1) NoVirus Thanks exe Pro (i bought it when it was payware, now the last beta is freeware and with halted development. Still works, although with some glitches with some setups). Basically, whitelists all your computer and will ask you for any new executable that drops on your PC. It's then up to you to think if it's legit or not:
> 
> http://downloads.novirusthanks.org/files/EXERadar_Pro_x86_x64_v3.1_15052015_BUILD1.exe
> 
> There are some ways to bypass it, but for 98% of threats, it will protect you.
> 
> 2) VoodooShield (freeware). It protects you from browser exploits. It's on, while you are on the internet.
> 
> https://voodooshield.com/
> 
> 3) Sandboxie (has free version too, with 1 sandbox allowed. The paid version, is lifetime license, with unlimited sandboxes):
> 
> http://www.sandboxie.com/
> 
> This works with virtualization. Run your browser sandboxed. If ransomware comes through your browser, it won't infect your real system, it will remain inside the sandbox. Delete the sandbox and it's gone.
> 
> 4) Shadow Defender (payware, lifetime license). System virtualization. Your entire HDD or HDDs, are virtualized. It protects the MBR too. You can put exceptions for folders and registry keys that you want to exclude, so that data on them remains. Anything that tries to infect your system, will do so in virtual enviroment. When you reboot, the infection will be gone, along with any changes the ransomware did.
> 
> http://www.shadowdefender.com/
> 
> 5) WinAntiransom (payware, lifetime license):
> 
> https://www.winpatrol.com/winantiransom/
> 
> Still a bit immature though.
> 
> 6) Secure Folders (Free). Choose folders you want to protect from ransomware and lock them as read only. Has one confirmed vulnerability though. If you have more PCs connected via network, it can be bypassed. If you run a single PC, it will likely protect the folders you set (unless it has some unknown vulnerability). So for example, a ransomware won't be able to encrypt the files you protect. But attention to not allow in exclusions something like explorer.exe, because ransomware can code inject explorer.exe and then bypass the program. So no exceptions. Use the hotkeys to enable or disable protection when you need it.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Security-Related/Secure-Folders.shtml
> 
> Honorable mentions (haven't used them)
> https://www.malwarebytes.org/antiexploit/
> http://www.surfright.nl/en/alert
> 
> These are the most user-friendly solutions, i 'd say.
> 
> Needless to say, i have lifetime licenses for 1, 3 ,4 and 5. Good luck to the ransomware that wants to infect me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work with any malware really, not just ransomware. People get ransomware, because they insist on relying on antivirus for their defense. The antivirus is reactive protection. Some folks need to get infected first, so that the antivirus company can adapt. With proactive security (non antivirus), life for malware is much tougher.
Click to expand...

Crypto ware I lol
https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/defeating-cryptolocker/

I







zfs
I







snapshots


----------



## Alastair

How many of you guys are planning to jump straight to Zen if it's good?

I love my Visshy. And I don't plan to go to Zen. I think I am going to wait till Zen+ before I upgrade.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How many of you guys are planning to jump straight to Zen if it's good?
> 
> I love my Visshy. And I don't plan to go to Zen. I think I am going to wait till Zen+ before I upgrade.


I'll be going Zen provided it can keep up with or beat what I currently have, I might even look into picking it up to play with depending on what it costs at the time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll be going Zen provided it can keep up with or beat what I currently have, I might even look into picking it up to play with depending on what it costs at the time.


I sure hope ZEN will be equally or on par with Skylake. It takes too darn long man lol the struggle is real


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How many of you guys are planning to jump straight to Zen if it's good?
> 
> I love my Visshy. And I don't plan to go to Zen. I think I am going to wait till Zen+ before I upgrade.


I don't know yet if I'm going to buy Zen immediatly or wait until Zen+.
Since recent games actually utilise the Visheras quite nicely I think that my FX8350 will serve me well for longer than I thought. On the other hand there are several heavily single thread dependant games I like to play, so increased IPC is something I look forward to.
I guess I will try to be strong and wait and if I fail in that I won't be sad either


----------



## umeng2002

I'll upgrade when I need to. That's mostly determined by my gaming needs.

I would hope Vulkan or D3D12 with 8 cores would extend the life of these chips... as far as gaming is concerned.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> To for the reminder I need to reinstall 8 so I can upgrade to win 10 pro...
> Crypto ware I lol
> https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/defeating-cryptolocker/
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zfs
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snapshots


This thing requires Linux, i presume? I am not sure i understand how all this works, apart the fact that zfs takes read-only snapshots. Well, i do something similar. I take snapshots and then i lock them with Secure Folders to be read-only. And this way i avoid Linux, which is a big plus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How many of you guys are planning to jump straight to Zen if it's good?
> 
> I love my Visshy. And I don't plan to go to Zen. I think I am going to wait till Zen+ before I upgrade.


In my case, it may be even later. I will either upgrade when Zen+ goes EOL or when the next generation (after Zen+) goes EOL. My 8320 is less than 2 years old and i have a 6 months old FX8300 that i have used for 1h. I have several spare AM3+ motherboards and same for RAM. So i am not going anywhere. The low cost of the Vishera has allowed me to solve my encoding problem once and for all by making a dedicated rig with the 6300. Time isn't an issue. My main PC remains idle all the time, except from when i play Skyrim or Europa Universalis. And they both play fine.

When i upgrade again, it will be for x265 and i want to be done with ease. I found this, for high quality presets with x265:



The 8 core I7, gives 6,62 fps. This in real life, means that to encode a full Blu Ray, you will need probably about 8-10 hours. When i was encoding x264 on my Athlon X4 640, i was getting between 8 and 10 fps. So this means, that you will be slower in x265 than an AM3 Athlon X4 in x264. Which is unacceptable.

Even worse, the Intel is 2,3 fps faster than a 8350 (which is what i got). Which, in terms of video encoding at such low fps is significant, but in terms of hours, it's the difference between very slow and desperately slow. Very slow is still very slow.

Plus, i am not going to make the same mistake again that i did with AM3+. Now, i have 48 GB RAM, in 4 GB modules, all 1600C9 (because i kept buying the same kits for compatibility reasons and 8 AM3+ motherboards, of which 5 i regret buying them (Asrock 970 extreme3 R1 and R2) and 4 have no front USB3 connector, 1 i have yet to install really (Biostar TA 970 Plus) and 2 i regret buying because of their BIOS (Giga 970 UD3P). Let's face it, for a non gamer, the time to buy AM3+ is NOW. I 'd get all RAM in 8GB modules 1866 or above, none of the Asrock motherboards and more of the Biostars and probably 1 ASUS 970 AURA too, which gives you USB 3.1 (and M2) too. Plus, my FX6300, which is the older FX of the 3 i bought, is an awful undervolter even for 4Ghz. The 8320 and 8300 that i bought later, were all less voltage hungry.

Zen is completely new, it's certain that motherboards will get a refresh or more refreshes later on and the initial chipset will probably need polishing, DDR4 will only increase in frequency and lower in latency, it isn't a good investment if you aren't gaming, because 1 year later, everything will be improved and you will be left with the "experimental" stuff. So in my next upgrade, i will shop when Zen+ goes EOL, hopefully by then, one will be able to do HQ encode at 20 fps in x265 and i will get the latest motherboards, with the latest features and best RAM.









In the meantime, when Vishera goes EOL, i may buy yet another octactore and replace the FX6300 (i will move it to another rig where i run Athlon II x2).

For gamers, unfortunately, things are different, cause if you are having already IPC trouble, you can't wait, so you have to either get the early Zen platform or go Intel.


----------



## Alastair

And then another discussion. I know I asked this already and even made a thread about it. But I can't remember. Best rads in 45mm class. I'm thinking XT45's. But I see they aren't very dense. And density isn't a concern to me cause I have some pretty decent fans. So is there something out there that's better than The XT45 at a similar thickness? 360mm and 280mm.

I don't want to go thicker as I find thick rads unattractive to the eye and I would have a hard time fitting them into my case.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And then another discussion. I know I asked this already and even made a thread about it. But I can't remember. Best rads in 45mm class. I'm thinking XT45's. But I see they aren't very dense. And density isn't a concern to me cause I have some pretty decent fans. So is there something out there that's better than The XT45 at a similar thickness? 360mm and 280mm.
> 
> I don't want to go thicker as I find thick rads unattractive to the eye and I would have a hard time fitting them into my case.


I remember.









It goes down to what's locally available.

XT45s hit the spot between performance and Silence in a semi-thin package. So yeah. Can't say anything bad about them.

Koolance have some heavy FPI rads. And perform quite well if you have space for push-pull.


----------



## cssorkinman

Regarding Zen I have about $600 salted away for motherboard/cpu/ram. If Zen and Zen e are planned for the same socket and what I have will cover the purchase at release I plan to adopt it early on. If Zen e will be a new socket, it will depend on how the early benches/tests go, I may wait for e.
There have been a few disappointments when dropping the first chip on a new socket, I'll try to avoid that.

There's been a few things happen recently that have taken a lot of the fluff out of my toy budget - wife lost her job - son going to college ( 35k a year) and my own job is in doubt due to a parent company merger. Sure making things "interesting" lol. I may have to settle for vicarious ownership through the good people in this thread sharing their experiences ( good group of people here that I feel I can trust).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> To for the reminder I need to reinstall 8 so I can upgrade to win 10 pro...
> Crypto ware I lol
> https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/defeating-cryptolocker/
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zfs
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snapshots
> 
> 
> 
> This thing requires Linux, i presume? I am not sure i understand how all this works, apart the fact that zfs takes read-only snapshots. Well, i do something similar. I take snapshots and then i lock them with Secure Folders to be read-only. And this way i avoid Linux, which is a big plus.
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> Even worse, the Intel is 2,3 fps faster than a 8350 (which is what i got). Which, in terms of video encoding at such low fps is significant, but in terms of hours, it's the difference between very slow and desperately slow. Very slow is still very slow.
Click to expand...

before snip ZFS is FreeBSD in my case i was talking about FreeNAS ( a form of unix, and my nas )

after snip ( @ stock !)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Regarding Zen I have about $600 salted away for motherboard/cpu/ram. If Zen and Zen e are planned for the same socket and what I have will cover the purchase at release I plan to adopt it early on. If Zen e will be a new socket, it will depend on how the early benches/tests go, I may wait for e.
> There have been a few disappointments when dropping the first chip on a new socket, I'll try to avoid that.
> 
> There's been a few things happen recently that have taken a lot of the fluff out of my toy budget - wife lost her job - son going to college ( 35k a year) and my own job is in doubt due to a parent company merger. Sure making things "interesting" lol. I may have to settle for vicarious ownership through the good people in this thread sharing their experiences ( good group of people here that I feel I can trust).


sorry to hear man best wishes !


----------



## hurricane28

It probably will take them over a year to perfect the manufacturing process but we have to wait and see. Not the first time AMD made boldly statements about performance like this one:

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/amd_s_vice_president_says_that_zen_will_compete_favourably_with_intel/1

Talk is cheap, hopefully we will see pretty soon if they can backup their claims.

Sorry to hear about that Ccorkin, hopefully you will be alright. Its hard all over financially these days man, its a mess all over the world sadly..
Good luck man


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> To for the reminder I need to reinstall 8 so I can upgrade to win 10 pro...
> Crypto ware I lol
> https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/defeating-cryptolocker/
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zfs
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snapshots
> 
> 
> 
> This thing requires Linux, i presume? I am not sure i understand how all this works, apart the fact that zfs takes read-only snapshots. Well, i do something similar. I take snapshots and then i lock them with Secure Folders to be read-only. And this way i avoid Linux, which is a big plus.
> 
> ~snip~
> 
> Even worse, the Intel is 2,3 fps faster than a 8350 (which is what i got). Which, in terms of video encoding at such low fps is significant, but in terms of hours, it's the difference between very slow and desperately slow. Very slow is still very slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before snip ZFS is FreeBSD in my case i was talking about FreeNAS ( a form of unix, and my nas )
> 
> after snip ( @ stock !)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Regarding Zen I have about $600 salted away for motherboard/cpu/ram. If Zen and Zen e are planned for the same socket and what I have will cover the purchase at release I plan to adopt it early on. If Zen e will be a new socket, it will depend on how the early benches/tests go, I may wait for e.
> There have been a few disappointments when dropping the first chip on a new socket, I'll try to avoid that.
> 
> There's been a few things happen recently that have taken a lot of the fluff out of my toy budget - wife lost her job - son going to college ( 35k a year) and my own job is in doubt due to a parent company merger. Sure making things "interesting" lol. I may have to settle for vicarious ownership through the good people in this thread sharing their experiences ( good group of people here that I feel I can trust).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear man best wishes !
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It probably will take them over a year to perfect the manufacturing process but we have to wait and see. Not the first time AMD made boldly statements about performance like this one:
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/amd_s_vice_president_says_that_zen_will_compete_favourably_with_intel/1
> 
> Talk is cheap, hopefully we will see pretty soon if they can backup their claims.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that Ccorkin, hopefully you will be alright. Its hard all over financially these days man, its a mess all over the world sadly..
> Good luck man


I appreciate the well wishes, thanks guys


----------



## mus1mus

I can give your son a diploma that he wishes for nothing.









Lighten up mate. Everything's gonna be alright. Put it like this, I'm earning less than a Canadian grand a month.









And opps, a baby is 8 weeks in mom's womb too. Good times ahead. meh!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And then another discussion. I know I asked this already and even made a thread about it. But I can't remember. Best rads in 45mm class. I'm thinking XT45's. But I see they aren't very dense. And density isn't a concern to me cause I have some pretty decent fans. So is there something out there that's better than The XT45 at a similar thickness? 360mm and 280mm.
> 
> I don't want to go thicker as I find thick rads unattractive to the eye and I would have a hard time fitting them into my case.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes down to what's locally available.
> 
> XT45s hit the spot between performance and Silence in a semi-thin package. So yeah. Can't say anything bad about them.
> 
> Koolance have some heavy FPI rads. And perform quite well if you have space for push-pull.
Click to expand...

I have the space for push/pull. What Koolance rads are you speaking of? I'll check reviews. I have a friend going up to the US so I figured I will capitalize on it. So I can get most likely what ever is available in the US.


----------



## mus1mus

US? Get him to grab some Black Ice then. Superb Quality and perf.

Best thing, their thickest rad is only about 50mm.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> US? Get him to grab some Black Ice then. Superb Quality and perf.
> 
> Best thing, their thickest rad is only about 50mm.


I'll have a look.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/06/03/black-ice-gtx/2/

54 mm

If you have more than 1500RPM fans, this is the better rad than the Nemesis ones. Whereas, under 1500rpm, Nemesis rads win.

Nemesis where the same design with slightly lower fpi and that Dark Matter Textured Finish goodies.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/06/03/black-ice-gtx/2/
> 
> 54 mm
> 
> If you have more than 1500RPM fans, this is the better rad than the Nemesis ones. Whereas, under 1500rpm, Nemesis rads win.
> 
> Nemesis where the same design with slightly lower fpi and that Dark Matter Textured Finish goodies.


54mm is too thick for my tastes. I want to try stay under 50mm if I can.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 54mm is too thick for my tastes. I want to try stay under 50mm if I can.


That segment, (45mm) is only occupied by the Alphacool XT, and the older Black Ice Alpha series rads I believe. Both are dual core design. With the BI having more FPI.

I have that combo of 480 (AC) and 360 (BI). And I can say BI seem to push discern-ably higher air temp than AC XT. Finding the Black Ice Alpha may be hard though.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 54mm is too thick for my tastes. I want to try stay under 50mm if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> That segment, (45mm) is only occupied by the Alphacool XT, and the older Black Ice Alpha series rads I believe. Both are dual core design. With the BI having more FPI.
> 
> I have that combo of 480 (AC) and 360 (BI). And I can say BI seem to push discern-ably higher air temp than AC XT. Finding the Black Ice Alpha may be hard though.
Click to expand...

Well I mean I will consider 50's as well. But not bigger than 50.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How many of you guys are planning to jump straight to Zen if it's good?
> 
> I love my Visshy. And I don't plan to go to Zen. I think I am going to wait till Zen+ before I upgrade.


IMHO i don't know enough about Zen to say yes i will buy is straight out.

My disappointment remembers Kaveri, So i am wary but the silence from AMD is making me feel ok about it.

If Zen or Zen+ comes in the configuration I want I will literally run down to AMD CDN headquarters, ON FOOT, and throw my money at them.... (16c/32t quad channel)

I really want an option where the bclk isn't tied to the PCIe frequency... if AM4 is FM2+ successor this has me worried.

the fact is, I could can use a single threaded upgrade, and my work flow can benefit from more parallelism on the cpu, so ya i'ma need to upgrade but at this point i don't know who or what will get my money,

but i do know for a fact neither will get it out the gate, i wanna see what things are like when the dust settles.


----------



## Alastair

In othernews. My Arctic A30 has arrived for Golden Chrysanthemum! I was expecting a Hyper 212 size cooler. Boy! How WRONG was I!

This thing is MASSIVE and weighs almost a kilo!

To put it into perspective. A Hyper 212 EVO without the fan is 159mm tall 116mm wide and 51mm thick. And it has 4x6mm CDC heatpipes and weighs about 569g with the fan.
The Freezer 30 is 161mm tall 131mm wide and 65mm thick without the fan. It has 4x 8mm CDC heatpipes and weighs in at 901g with the fan on! I expect this thing to perform quite well in fact! Especially since I am swapping out the F12 on it for an 1800 rpm CoolerMaster BC140. I am aiming for 4.5GHz on the 860K

Here are some pics of it next to a standard 3.5" HDD.


----------



## Alastair

K MUS. Ran Y cruncher. Failed on the VST test. Lowered ram to Cas 10 and it passed. Which confirms what I already knew and that was my RAM isn't fully dialed in yet.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> US? Get him to grab some Black Ice then. Superb Quality and perf.
> 
> Best thing, their thickest rad is only about 50mm.


Hmm. Is that something special, being able to grab Black Ice rads?
I can get loads from a store in my country.

Although I did settle for a 360 UT60. Still pretty happy with it. Sure QC aint the best but its doable. Certainly for the price.

Prices seem decent to:
have a look
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 54mm is too thick for my tastes. I want to try stay under 50mm if I can.


So no Alhpacool monsta?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> US? Get him to grab some Black Ice then. Superb Quality and perf.
> 
> Best thing, their thickest rad is only about 50mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Is that something special, being able to grab Black Ice rads?
> I can get loads from a store in my country.
> 
> Although I did settle for a 360 UT60. Still pretty happy with it. Sure QC aint the best but its doable. Certainly for the price.
> 
> Prices seem decent to:
> have a look
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 54mm is too thick for my tastes. I want to try stay under 50mm if I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no Alhpacool monsta?
Click to expand...

nope no Monstas. 40mm to 50mm is where I am looking.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In othernews. My Arctic A30 has arrived for Golden Chrysanthemum! I was expecting a Hyper 212 size cooler. Boy! How WRONG was I!
> 
> This thing is MASSIVE and weighs almost a kilo!
> 
> To put it into perspective. A Hyper 212 EVO without the fan is 159mm tall 116mm wide and 51mm thick. And it has 4x6mm CDC heatpipes and weighs about 569g with the fan.
> The Freezer 30 is 161mm tall 131mm wide and 65mm thick without the fan. It has 4x 8mm CDC heatpipes and weighs in at 901g with the fan on! I expect this thing to perform quite well in fact! Especially since I am swapping out the F12 on it for an 1800 rpm CoolerMaster BC140. I am aiming for 4.5GHz on the 860K
> 
> Here are some pics of it next to a standard 3.5" HDD.


Cool! How flat is the base? You will love the mounting system but remember to tighten the screws down evenly. If you do not the TIM will be squeezed out one side and one side of the CPU will have no TIM while the other has lots. Been there done that.

Since Zen will come out around the time I will start buying Christmas stuff it will wait until 2017 for me. Until then FX is doing everything I want it to.


----------



## ManofGod1000

My socket temps have increased but I have no idea why. Would upgrading from an HD 7770 to an XFX R9 380 cause my socket temps to increase? Basically, they used to go no higher than 52C and now they can get up to 56C to 58C under load. I have already reseated my heatsink and the vrm heatsink but that did not help.

Edit: Ambient temps have remained unchanged at work.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> My socket temps have increased but I have no idea why. Would upgrading from an HD 7770 to an XFX R9 380 cause my socket temps to increase? Basically, they used to go no higher than 52C and now they can get up to 56C to 58C under load. I have already reseated my heatsink and the vrm heatsink but that did not help.
> 
> Edit: Ambient temps have remained unchanged at work.


The additional load it takes to feed a larger GPU could be causing an increase in socket temps.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> There's been a few things happen recently that have taken a lot of the fluff out of my toy budget - wife lost her job - son going to college ( 35k a year) and my own job is in doubt due to a parent company merger. Sure making things "interesting" lol. I may have to settle for vicarious ownership through the good people in this thread sharing their experiences ( good group of people here that I feel I can trust).


I hope things turn for the better soon. The important is to have your health and everything else can be fixed. Look also at the positive side. If you delay purchase, you won't be a guinea pig and you will certainly get better chip and more mature motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> before snip ZFS is FreeBSD in my case i was talking about FreeNAS ( a form of unix, and my nas )
> 
> after snip ( @ stock !)


FreeBSD, Unix, they are all Linux to me and thus too complicated. I 've no idea about FreeNas either, but, if it works, kudos to you. I prefer things that i can understand easily. I don't follow security much in the last years, so i stick with what i knew. I know HIPS and virtualization, so i don't waste time with more complicated things. Looking back at time, i realize that past 25 years, my tinkering will has dropped like a rock and nowdays i don't even have the energy to swap motherboard. I mean, i 'd really like to use the Biostar motherboard i have, instead of this BIOS hell that is the Gigabyte, but the idea of taking everything out, putting all back and finding the new undervolted P-States, makes me want to jump from the balcony. Your FreeNas-zsf thing, looks like alien to me. Kudos for managing to deal with anything Linuxesque, i have lost all hope many times ago. I read that article, but my head started spinning trying to understand it.

Yes, the chart is at stock, but, consider that i will never overclock past "stock values". Ideally, i 'd like a CPU that on preset slower can do at least 15 fps in x265 and be 95W. The [email protected] is as high as i will ever go TDP wise. I like my PC cases quiet. If you put hot things inside, there is no way to keep the case cool with slow rpm fans. As a matter of fact, i appreciated very much, the low TDP of the GTX 750Ti. There is an obvious drop in temperatures all over the components inside the case, compared to my more power hungry 260X. I am not buying more than 60W GPU again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In othernews. My Arctic A30 has arrived for Golden Chrysanthemum! I was expecting a Hyper 212 size cooler. Boy! How WRONG was I!
> 
> To put it into perspective. A Hyper 212 EVO without the fan is 159mm tall 116mm wide and 51mm thick. And it has 4x6mm CDC heatpipes and weighs about 569g with the fan.
> The Freezer 30 is 161mm tall 131mm wide and 65mm thick without the fan. It has 4x 8mm CDC heatpipes and weighs in at 901g with the fan on! I expect this thing to perform quite well in fact! Especially since I am swapping out the F12 on it for an 1800 rpm CoolerMaster BC140. I am aiming for 4.5GHz on the 860K


This is so heavy, poor motherboard! I remember once i was looking at it, but then i realized that you have to put backplate and stuff and abbandoned. I only buy heatsinks that clip directly on the stock AMD bracket. Less trouble. Benefits of undervolting... You can live with 600g heatsinks.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> My socket temps have increased but I have no idea why. Would upgrading from an HD 7770 to an XFX R9 380 cause my socket temps to increase? Basically, they used to go no higher than 52C and now they can get up to 56C to 58C under load. I have already reseated my heatsink and the vrm heatsink but that did not help.
> 
> Edit: Ambient temps have remained unchanged at work.


If the AMD GPU has higher TDP, then definitely yes! Some of the heat of the GPU, heats the air at the back of the GPU, which inevitably rises towards the CPU. I saw the same for 60W difference in GPU.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In othernews. My Arctic A30 has arrived for Golden Chrysanthemum! I was expecting a Hyper 212 size cooler. Boy! How WRONG was I!
> 
> This thing is MASSIVE and weighs almost a kilo!
> 
> To put it into perspective. A Hyper 212 EVO without the fan is 159mm tall 116mm wide and 51mm thick. And it has 4x6mm CDC heatpipes and weighs about 569g with the fan.
> The Freezer 30 is 161mm tall 131mm wide and 65mm thick without the fan. It has 4x 8mm CDC heatpipes and weighs in at 901g with the fan on! I expect this thing to perform quite well in fact! Especially since I am swapping out the F12 on it for an 1800 rpm CoolerMaster BC140. I am aiming for 4.5GHz on the 860K
> 
> Here are some pics of it next to a standard 3.5" HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! How flat is the base? You will love the mounting system but remember to tighten the screws down evenly. If you do not the TIM will be squeezed out one side and one side of the CPU will have no TIM while the other has lots. Been there done that.
> 
> Since Zen will come out around the time I will start buying Christmas stuff it will wait until 2017 for me. Until then FX is doing everything I want it to.
Click to expand...

Nah this base is pretty Pooh. Looks like it can do with some lapping.



The CPU Heatspreader looks ever so slightly convex. I am going to assume that an Athlon is glued down with TIM and not soldered like FX parts.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The CPU Heatspreader looks ever so slightly convex. I am going to assume that an Athlon is glued down with TIM and not soldered like FX parts.


I am 80% sure, that in some review of Arctic heatsinks, i had read that convex surface is typical of Arctic heatsinks, so this should be normal. I know this is supposed to be for concave heatspreaders, but this is stupid if you ask me. The surfaces should be as flat as possible.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The additional load it takes to feed a larger GPU could be causing an increase in socket temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If the AMD GPU has higher TDP, then definitely yes! Some of the heat of the GPU, heats the air at the back of the GPU, which inevitably rises towards the CPU. I saw the same for 60W difference in GPU.


Thanks.







I was thinking just well I was using IBT AVX but, it makes sense that even then, the idle temps of my new card are probably a little higher as well.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking just well I was using IBT AVX but, it makes sense that even then, the idle temps of my new card are probably a little higher as well.


Even the heatsink design of the GPU may influence that. GPUs nowdays are dual slot and try to exhaust their own air to the back of the case directly, but not all are designed to do that with the same efficiency. Also cleaning the case helps. Today i 've actually cleaned everything and put back the dust filters and my temps seem better strangely. I will see what happens when weather gets hotter though.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Nah this base is pretty Pooh. Looks like it can do with some lapping.
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU Heatspreader looks ever so slightly convex. I am going to assume that an Athlon is glued down with TIM and not soldered like FX parts.


Most coolers are convex. I only have four FX CPUs but they are all very concave. The convex cooler helps there as well as lapping. Those pipes do look uneven. Bummer.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 54mm is too thick for my tastes. I want to try stay under 50mm if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> That segment, (45mm) is only occupied by the Alphacool XT, and the older Black Ice Alpha series rads I believe. Both are dual core design. With the BI having more FPI.
> 
> I have that combo of 480 (AC) and 360 (BI). And I can say BI seem to push discern-ably higher air temp than AC XT. Finding the Black Ice Alpha may be hard though.
Click to expand...

Swiftech rads
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> My socket temps have increased but I have no idea why. Would upgrading from an HD 7770 to an XFX R9 380 cause my socket temps to increase? Basically, they used to go no higher than 52C and now they can get up to 56C to 58C under load. I have already reseated my heatsink and the vrm heatsink but that did not help.
> 
> Edit: Ambient temps have remained unchanged at work.


Hotter gpu = Hotter case ( non blower style )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The CPU Heatspreader looks ever so slightly convex. I am going to assume that an Athlon is glued down with TIM and not soldered like FX parts.
> 
> 
> 
> I am 80% sure, that in some review of Arctic heatsinks, i had read that convex surface is typical of Arctic heatsinks, so this should be normal. I know this is supposed to be for concave heatspreaders, but this is stupid if you ask me. The surfaces should be as flat as possible.
Click to expand...

Correct most CPUs are esp after you mount a cooler.

Also back to zfs article.

Basically it makes a copy of the hdd bit for bit. If anything happens you can go back to that time (you set how often it happens and how long it saves for )


----------



## Undervolter

* Non overclocking interlude*

Here's an occasion to laugh. Since you all show your perfect cable managements, with your perfectly lit PCs, visible through the window, etc, here's the anti-perfect. The visual difference between hardware enthusiast and former software enthusiast (me).

This is the yet to be finished transplant of my main rig to new case that i have been working since last week. It will probably be over in 5-7 days, hoping that the shops finished their deliveries. I made an order from Amazon and one from another shop. The other shop has yet to send the stuff, but i only ordered Friday. Amazon broke the order into 3 sub-orders, all of which must come from UK (!). 2 have arrived, 1 had yet to come. Funny is that they made a separate order for a demciflex filter.







Anyway.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I broke 2 rules here actually. First rule: I ordered a case with front mesh. But because i had no other choice, since i wanted 3 5.25 bays, no top fans and with side fans. My beloved Lepa LPC306 is EOL and has 2 bays. But, beloved it remains, as facts will show...

1) The new case, is the Sharkoon VG-4V. Don't mind the missing 5.25 drive, it's temporarily sealed with tape, waiting for the orders to arrive. I 've ordered another Blu Ray burner, the LG BH16NS55 and also this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-ICR-12V3-Interconnect-Front-Panel/dp/B00FLPGC6U I am undecided yet which one i should put. Logic says i should put the Akasa and LG BR Burner and move the Liteon BR Burner to my 3rd rig. However, the is an appaling shortage of BR models right now that are able to scan the Blue Ray for PIF errors and the LG can't do that, while my older Liteon can. So i could keep them both on the same rig, one to burn and one to scan. But i am not sure yet. On paper, i should put the Akasa.



^ The bay is temporarily sealed with ultrastylish transparent tape, which is why it reflects the flash.









2) Interior and 2nd rule broken. I bought a second, shiny GTX 750Ti, only this time with fan. Because i had assurances, that because of the low TDP, despite the fan, it's whisper quiet and is less bulky than my Palit fanless GTX 750Ti (which now moved to my Athlon 640 rig). Well, the shop also didn't have another passive 750Ti and i didn't want to order from a 3rd shop too, when Amazon effectively transformed already one order into 3.



Hmmm, wait a minute! It looks suspiciously similar to... my beloved Lepa!!!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1515134/lepa-lcp306-mini-review-good-very-low-budget-case

Well, that's because it IS the same case, only the front is different. The inside is the same, with only difference that the retention thingies from the drives have changed colours from blue-black to black-blue. The Lepa is better looking and has the soft touch rubber coating in the front, which also explains why it costed a bit more, but the Sharkoon has more USB ports and 3 5.25 bays. The Lepa had dual front fans vs 1 of the Sharkoon. Well, also differnet thumb screws. That one Lepa had a small defect since the get go, so it was a good excuse to get rid of it, after i cannibalized it for parts (since i have other Lepa cases and the side panels are perfectly compatible with the Sharkoon).

What happened is: Lepa annouces the case as EOL and Sharkoon starts selling the same case with different front!







In fact, while i was searching deluded, for a case without front mesh, no top fans, 3 optical bays and side fans,i looked at the Sharkoon and thought "there is something very familiar with this case!".







There is a windowed version too, but 1) has no side fan, 2) I can't stand the idea of having scratches on the window.

*Do notice my neat cable management and matched colours!*









3) Blue devil?



4) A true hardware enthusiast, always mounts his filters with the rubber thingies put the wrong way and mismatched thinges and filters.







(yeah, yeah, i have matched rubber thingies available, i just don't care and used the ones i had in the Lepa, where i had brown on side fan and black on the front fans).



Well, it's temporary, since i haven't decided if and which filters i will leave. The bottom is magnetic demciflex, but doesn't stick well, because of the rubber things that hold the fan. The upper is alluminum and has already gathered enough dust. More than dust, it's terrain actually, coming in from the balcony and apparently the CPU fan has the tendecy to suck it in more than the lower fan. With the Lepa i had removed all fan filters. I am not sure what i will do with this one.

I was almost to the point of ordering the Corsair Carbide 300R when i first saw it. Then i saw it was full of holes like a swiss cheese. Even 2 fan holes on the bottom, let alone on top. They don't make classic cases anymore... The good news is that the Sharkoon with a 1000rpm front fan is more quiet than i expected. Although i would have preferred if there wasn't any mesh (like the Lepa).

It may be still unfinished, but it powered up with the first attempt! On the negative side, it has a reset cable, but i can't find the reset button. Oh well, i will power it down instead. The Lepa does have a reset button.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also back to zfs article.
> 
> Basically it makes a copy of the hdd bit for bit. If anything happens you can go back to that time (you set how often it happens and how long it saves for )


The backup part is the only part i got. I was lost at the point it started talking about virtualized servers and such... Because that's the real key. There is a new ransomware around, that can spread through NAS and one that doesn't encrypt simply the data, but it overwrites the HDD MBR. You can't even boot to Windows, you get a DOS-like ransom red screen and so, your backup is locked away from you.

https://blog.malwarebytes.org/threat-analysis/2016/04/petya-ransomware/

So, this is why those guys were talking about virtualized servers together with zsf. If the virtualizaiton protects the MBR too, you are OK. If not, you may end up with HDDs with unbootable MBRs. Maybe you can still access your backups via Linux boot CD, i don't know.


----------



## kfxsti

I know our virtual enviroment is and i want to say most should be if running vmware enviroments would be protected as they are cloned multilple times over- for reasons like that. Not to mention being to spool up a server and restore a backed up version of said server ( hardware permitting- ssds in the hot spots, fiberline drives etc.. are available) in little to no time. Have had to do this several times due to support breaking stuff on 2tb database server.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> K MUS. Ran Y cruncher. Failed on the VST test. Lowered ram to Cas 10 and it passed. Which confirms what I already knew and that was my RAM isn't fully dialed in yet.


May I know how long it took to find it? How many runs?

It's the fastest test I know in terms of RAM and Cache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm. Is that something special, being able to grab Black Ice rads?
> I can get loads from a store in my country.
> 
> Although I did settle for a 360 UT60. Still pretty happy with it. Sure QC aint the best but its doable. Certainly for the price.
> 
> Prices seem decent to:
> have a look
> So no Alhpacool monsta?


Aside from Black Ice being made here in Ph, they're the cleanest rads you can buy. And one of the best in performance. Superb build quality and the finish, ohhh!

They're also the rads that made jayztwocents' rig lost of coolant color.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also back to zfs article.
> 
> Basically it makes a copy of the hdd bit for bit. If anything happens you can go back to that time (you set how often it happens and how long it saves for )
> 
> 
> 
> The backup part is the only part i got. I was lost at the point it started talking about virtualized servers and such... Because that's the real key. There is a new ransomware around, that can spread through NAS and one that doesn't encrypt simply the data, but it overwrites the HDD MBR. You can't even boot to Windows, you get a DOS-like ransom red screen and so, your backup is locked away from you.
> 
> https://blog.malwarebytes.org/threat-analysis/2016/04/petya-ransomware/
> 
> So, this is why those guys were talking about virtualized servers together with zsf. If the virtualizaiton protects the MBR too, you are OK. If not, you may end up with HDDs with unbootable MBRs. Maybe you can still access your backups via Linux boot CD, i don't know.
Click to expand...

the difference between me and most is i dont care about windows. EVERYTHING i want/need/ any care to keep is on my freenas.

when zen comes out ill be installing windows a billion times over again ! i wont tell you how much i have reinstalled ! i keep literally EVERYTHING on my nas-- from installers for games to pics and movies !

freenas backs up against bit rot and several other worries ! later this year i will be making a second nas to backup my backup, and i am going to try to make a third to keep at my moms . for the third offsite backup !


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the difference between me and most is i dont care about windows. EVERYTHING i want/need/ any care to keep is on my freenas.
> 
> when zen comes out ill be installing windows a billion times over again ! i wont tell you how much i have reinstalled ! i keep literally EVERYTHING on my nas-- from installers for games to pics and movies !
> 
> freenas backs up against bit rot and several other worries ! later this year i will be making a second nas to backup my backup, and i am going to try to make a third to keep at my moms . for the third offsite backup !


Well, you 're good to go then. One thing is certain, that the images made can't be tampered. Which is very interesting point.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> K MUS. Ran Y cruncher. Failed on the VST test. Lowered ram to Cas 10 and it passed. Which confirms what I already knew and that was my RAM isn't fully dialed in yet.
> 
> 
> 
> May I know how long it took to find it? How many runs?
> 
> It's the fastest test I know in terms of RAM and Cache.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Hmm. Is that something special, being able to grab Black Ice rads?
> I can get loads from a store in my country.
> 
> Although I did settle for a 360 UT60. Still pretty happy with it. Sure QC aint the best but its doable. Certainly for the price.
> 
> Prices seem decent to:
> have a look
> So no Alhpacool monsta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from Black Ice being made here in Ph, they're the cleanest rads you can buy. And one of the best in performance. Superb build quality and the finish, ohhh!
> 
> They're also the rads that made jayztwocents' rig lost of coolant color.
Click to expand...

To be honest it's about the same amount of time compared to IBT. However this seems more accurate in finding the error. It failed 4/4 times at 9-9-10-24-33. IBT it was hit and miss passing 20 runs in that configuration yet failing in a different set of 20 runs.

Adjusted ram timings to 9-9-10-27-54 and she passed.

About this test not being as VRM intensive. I beg to differ. I had to crank the fans all the way to 100% in order to avoid throttling.

In the end though I passed 2 runs as you asked with a bit of tweaking. (although it must be said in terms of any sort of heat and power consumption the FFT test seems to do sweet bugger all.)


----------



## Kalistoval

@mus1mus

Well I ran y cruncher dont know if this is enough but here it is. Rad is extremely dusty its been at these clocks since I found stability with stilts p95 method.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> To be honest it's about the same amount of time compared to IBT. However this seems more accurate in finding the error. It failed 4/4 times at 9-9-10-24-33. IBT it was hit and miss passing 20 runs in that configuration yet failing in a different set of 20 runs.
> 
> Adjusted ram timings to 9-9-10-27-54 and she passed.
> 
> About this test not being as VRM intensive. I beg to differ. I had to crank the fans all the way to 100% in order to avoid throttling.
> 
> In the end though I passed 2 runs as you asked with a bit of tweaking. (although it must be said in terms of any sort of heat and power consumption the FFT test seems to do sweet bugger all.)


Yeah. FFT heats up quite a lot. But means very little in terms of full stability on this platform other than making sure the Core gets all the Voltage it needs and the Cooling is capable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> @mus1mus
> 
> Well I ran y cruncher dont know if this is enough but here it is. Rad is extremely dusty its been at these clocks since I found stability with stilts p95 method.


Try doing several loops of FFT and HNT if you are still not satisfied.









Or you can check by changing a slight value and check if which one catches the instability faster. Prime or Y-Cruncher.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> May I know how long it took to find it? How many runs?
> 
> It's the fastest test I know in terms of RAM and Cache.
> Aside from Black Ice being made here in Ph, they're the cleanest rads you can buy. And one of the best in performance. Superb build quality and the finish, ohhh!
> 
> They're also the rads that made jayztwocents' rig lost of coolant color.


Yeah I've read about their superb build quality and finish.

Those will probably my go to rads when I do a new build. Whats the difference of a few 10 euro's on a loop that is already around 600 euro


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> May I know how long it took to find it? How many runs?
> 
> It's the fastest test I know in terms of RAM and Cache.
> Aside from Black Ice being made here in Ph, they're the cleanest rads you can buy. And one of the best in performance. Superb build quality and the finish, ohhh!
> 
> They're also the rads that made jayztwocents' rig lost of coolant color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've read about their superb build quality and finish.
> 
> Those will probably my go to rads when I do a new build. Whats the difference of a few 10 euro's on a loop that is already around 600 euro
Click to expand...

I've got an older Black Ice 360mm and a 480mm Monsta here, the quality for the Black Ice is awesome and the Monsta ain't far behind imo









.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got an older Black Ice 360mm and a 280mm Monsta here, the quality for the Black Ice is awesome and the Monsta ain't far behind imo


Oh, yes I am happy with my UT60. Its nice for the price.


----------



## hurricane28

hmm, clearly my board isn't an overclocking board..

At an voltage higher than 1.55 it simply shuts down lol

I was aiming for 5 GHz but this chip needs a ton of voltage which this board doesn't like sadly. I do want to point out that i am stretching the limits with 5GHz, 2570 MHz CPU/NB and 2400 MHz 16 GB ram, i guess its too much for the board to handle or it can be the CPU.

Oh well, i keep trying because the temps are fine. CPU is not getting hotter than 55c with 1.560v which is amazing on this cooler!

Vrm's get bit toasty though, they are around 75c and around 80c they begin to throttle.


----------



## The Stilt

I checked how stressfull Y-Cruncher stability test on AMD is by measuring the power consumption. Y-Cruncher is a nice program but a rather poor stability test. Some of the tests result in similar power consumption as Cinebench and only the "VST" (Vector Transform) results in relatively high power draw. If Prime95 and recent Linpack versions with extremely large problem sizes (32768+) result in 100% relative power draw, Y-Cruncher tests result in anything between 74 - 90%. On top of that the power draw jumps around quite alot, which doesn't happen in Prime95 or Linpack unless the program is changing the test or the loop.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I checked how stressfull Y-Cruncher stability test on AMD is by measuring the power consumption. Y-Cruncher is a nice program but a rather poor stability test. Some of the tests result in similar power consumption as Cinebench and only the "VST" (Vector Transform) results in relatively high power draw. If Prime95 and recent Linpack versions with extremely large problem sizes (32768+) result in 100% relative power draw, Y-Cruncher tests result in anything between 74 - 90%. On top of that the power draw jumps around quite alot, which doesn't happen in Prime95 or Linpack unless the program is changing the test or the loop.


oke good to know.

so what program is the best for stability testing in your opinion?
i run 10 passes of ibt avx very high at the moment.


----------



## The Stilt

Linpack idles so much between the loops, that it's results are pretty much inconclusive unless you use very high problem sizes (32768+ / 8GB+). Prime95 has no competition in CPU stability testing. Prime95 doesn't test the memory as much as Linpack, but you are not supposed to test the memory using these programs anyway. There are significantly better options available to do that, programs which use specific patterns to reveal the memory errors.


----------



## hurricane28

so in other words Prime95 is the best way to go with these chips? Its better than IBT AVX?


----------



## The Stilt

Prime95 produces significantly more constant stress and has better error checking than Linpack, so IMO yes.


----------



## The Stilt

Here's the difference between Prime95 and Linpack (original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/54150_50#post_24524076)



Linpack idles around 20% of the time required by each of the trial and that's pretty substantial.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I checked how stressfull Y-Cruncher stability test on AMD is by measuring the power consumption. Y-Cruncher is a nice program but a rather poor stability test. Some of the tests result in similar power consumption as Cinebench and only the "VST" (Vector Transform) results in relatively high power draw. If Prime95 and recent Linpack versions with extremely large problem sizes (32768+) result in 100% relative power draw, Y-Cruncher tests result in anything between 74 - 90%. On top of that the power draw jumps around quite alot, which doesn't happen in Prime95 or Linpack unless the program is changing the test or the loop.


But that doesn't explain why I repeatedly FAIL Y-cruncher within a couple of minutes when Prime 95 soars for oper an Hour?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But that doesn't explain why I repeatedly FAIL Y-cruncher within a couple of minutes when Prime 95 soars for oper an Hour?


Due memory or NB / L3 instability I would imagine. Try running HCI Memtest simultaneously with Prime95 and most likely you'll see errors (in HCI). If that's the case then it is most likely due NB/L3.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Prime95 produces significantly more constant stress and has better error checking than Linpack, so IMO yes.


Aha oke, thank you.

That would also explain when i am stable in IBT AVX for more than 20 runs but when i am running an highly demanding game or rendering/encoding in premiere pro, i get low performance or even the programs shuts off.

I did run IBT AVX for 30 runs at very high and passed with ease so i will try Prime95 to see how that goes. How long would you suggest to run the program in order to determine reasonably stability?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Due memory or NB / L3 instability I would imagine. Try running HCI Memtest simultaneously with Prime95 and most likely you'll see errors (in HCI). If that's the case then it is most likely due NB/L3.


NB/IMC/MEM.

Core is very easy to balance in.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> so i have to give more voltage right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha oke, thank you.
> 
> That would also explain when i am stable in IBT AVX for more than 20 runs but when i am running an highly demanding game or rendering/encoding in premiere pro, i get low performance or even the programs shuts off.
> 
> I did run IBT AVX for 30 runs at very high and passed with ease so i will try Prime95 to see how that goes. How long would you suggest to run the program in order to determine reasonably stability?


ibt is faster at finding a weak oc. once you think you have it by passing ibt then you let prime95 run for 8-12 hrs.

ud


----------



## mus1mus

I guess you know how little in terms Cache and Memory utilisation IBT has to the system.

Even Prime for that matter.

Both can be proven useless in a system that has or more than 16GB of RAM. 32GB on IBT Maximum takes more than an hour to finish a run. Imagine 20 runs.









More often than not, people misjudge Prime and IBT failure results too. Being unstable with IBT and Prime gives the less informed a blind item that is commonly misjudged as "moar Vcore".


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

this is likely Due mostly to just the number of hours spend running IBT, to where I don't really get concerned about prime unless i think i've got heat/voltage issues (meaning the voltage is reduced beyond the ideal low point when the heat get too high.. heat = resistance,, resistance = less power, dealing with situations that you need that heat and resistance to figure out what your voltage actually needs to be to be stable in the worst environmental conditions.)

Otherwise, IBT is more useful to ME..

i've seen enough consistency and correlation between failed results to have a fairly good idea of what the variation of the result means in terms of what you need to do.

Prime95 is great for learning your chip and learning your cooling. but when dealing with things like cache and mem and HT through put, it just doesn't cut it.
I also don't care to smell my VRMS all the time.. they kinda stink..


----------



## hurricane28

Is there any fan controlling software that actually works and looks good? I have installed the Gigabyte SIV software and its utter crap.. its slow and does exactly what it wants except what i want very annoying.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is there any fan controlling software that actually works and looks good? I have installed the Gigabyte SIV software and its utter crap.. its slow and does exactly what it wants except what i want very annoying.


have you tried speedfan?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is there any fan controlling software that actually works and looks good? I have installed the Gigabyte SIV software and its utter crap.. its slow and does exactly what it wants except what i want very annoying.


It's not like you have many options out there. Have you tried Speedfan? It's the only one i know outside of Gigabyte's own crap. Anyway, my conclusion about fans, is that if you want to control their RPM, the only good options are 2:

1) Buy a fan controller, but you lose a front 5.25 bay.
or
2) Buy the fans at a rpm that you don't mind running at full speed all the time. Or in alternative, buy multiple Zalman fanmates and adjust the speed for one fan at a time (i have some of those, but they are a bit big for such purposes).

I am actually about to remove the fan controller from my main rig, as i decided to put 2 blu ray burners and USB + HD audio front panel.

EDIT: Gertruude beat me to it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is there any fan controlling software that actually works and looks good? I have installed the Gigabyte SIV software and its utter crap.. its slow and does exactly what it wants except what i want very annoying.


no. that is why i say get a aquaero ! ( yes IMO that includes speedfan )

hopefully ek will release ( i have my doubts ) its announced fan controller
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is there any fan controlling software that actually works and looks good? I have installed the Gigabyte SIV software and its utter crap.. its slow and does exactly what it wants except what i want very annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like you have many options out there. Have you tried Speedfan? It's the only one i know outside of Gigabyte's own crap. Anyway, my conclusion about fans, is that if you want to control their RPM, the only good options are 2:
> 
> 1) Buy a fan controller, but you lose a front 5.25 bay.
> or
> 2) Buy the fans at a rpm that you don't mind running at full speed all the time. Or in alternative, buy multiple Zalman fanmates and adjust the speed for one fan at a time (i have some of those, but they are a bit big for such purposes).
> 
> I am actually about to remove the fan controller from my main rig, as i decided to put 2 blu ray burners and USB + HD audio front panel.
> 
> EDIT: Gertruude beat me to it.
Click to expand...

1 bold not always true aquaero LT or make a LT ( buy a pro or xt and remove the faceplate ) or mod it


----------



## LicSqualo

I control all my fans (except one case fan, connected to the motherboard) with SIV http://rh-software.com/








Is really a useful tool to control perfectly the corsair hardware (cooling node, Mini, Lights, AIO when possible) without problems. I've detached the PCB of my H100 and connected to my 480 UT60 alphacool. I've posted to the corsair forum this.
For people to have problem with Corsair Link software there is a happy side too.
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=137428
Just my two cent.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for the input guys, much obliged.

I am using Corsair link and its doing a pretty good job so far and i am very happy with my new cooler, it can run my fans slower while maintaining better cooling performance than with the h100i i had before.

@LicSqualo wow that program actually works! It even has an applet for my Logitech G19 keyboard, never heard of that software man.

Thnx +rep


----------



## hurricane28

wow damn, my whole system went unstable and the pump doesnt work anymore! cpu went to 80c and now i cannot even boot and i am stuck in bios! damnit tbis is the worst program i ever tried! hopefully i can reset my system.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow damn, my whole system went unstable and the pump doesnt work anymore! cpu went to 80c and now i cannot even boot and i am stuck in bios! damnit tbis is the worst program i ever tried! hopefully i can reset my system.


Sounds like your cooler crapped out, not the programs fault. XD


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no. that is why i say get a aquaero ! ( yes IMO that includes speedfan )
> 
> hopefully ek will release ( i have my doubts ) its announced fan controller
> 1 bold not always true aquaero LT or make a LT ( buy a pro or xt and remove the faceplate ) or mod it


You mean this thing here?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-aquaero-5-lt-usb-fan-controller.html#Details

USB fan controller?! Boy, they make them weirder and weirder these days. If you gave me this thing, i wouldn't know where to put it.







Anyway, i can live without fan controller, for the simple reason that all my intake fans run at 1000-1200 rpm natively. That's the limit for non annoying sound for me, so i just have them run full speed all the time anyway. I have the fan controller more as a curiocity to see the internal case air temps, but it's something not essential.

I am actually a moron, because i ordered this:

http://www.amazon.it/Akasa-AK-ICR-12-InterConnect-USB-Nero/dp/B00FLPGC6U/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1463612070&sr=8-4&keywords=akasa+interconnect

And now that it arrived, i realized that it's 3.5". I thought it was 5.25". Now, ironically, my new case, has an adapter that you can put 3.5 to 5.25, but i don't like it, because the whole weight of the drive falls only to 2 screws on the front.

So, now i changed plan and i will put the above to my secondary rig and instead i now ordered this, because i connected the headphones to the front jack instead of the speakers and i have the idea that sound is slightly better, so i want to stop using the speakers, but i don't want to use the case jack either, because it's a bit too low.

http://www.amazon.it/dp/B013QSTTUO/ref=pe_386201_133457401_TE_item

Plus this 3.5 to 5.25 adapter that can also host 2 SSDs on its back!

http://www.amazon.it/dp/B00IA63JQ8/ref=pe_386201_133457401_TE_item

And i will remove the fan controller, because i am going to put a second blu ray burner on the rig. Because, i was shocked to find out that LiteOn has stopped making optical drives and now only LG and Pioneer are left (plus rebadges) and NONE of them, can do quality scan of Blu Rays! So i will need my old LiteOn Blue Ray burner to do the quality scans, that the new LG Blu Burner can't do!









And it's all the fault of the so called hardware enthusiasts, that stopped buying optical drives and drove LiteOn to abbandon the industry. I am lucky that i had bought some of the last LiteOn blu ray burners that can do quality scans. I hope they won't break on me now...

And as for the fans, i currently have just 3 additional. So i will probably connect the front one to a molex and the other 2 directly to the motherboard (1 already is). Plus i have a bunch of these little guys in case cable management gets awful:



^ Of course this doesn't regulate anything, but if you have fans that you are fine with working full speed, it's a good problem solver.

I was actually almost ready to buy this:

http://www.amazon.it/Sempre-MP-5U3LCD-Pannello-Controllo-Antracite/dp/B009ODRE9Y/ref=sr_1_18?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1463612916&sr=1-18&keywords=frontale+USB

USB 3 ports + card reader (don't care about that though) + HD audio jacks + 2 fan controls with LCD Display (more than enough for me), but, at the last moment, i went to the german amazon and read horrible reviews. So, better keep things simple. Simple equipment usually works better than complicated equipment.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Sounds like your cooler crapped out, not the programs fault. XD


No it didn't.. i have the system up and running again.. had to load my setting in bios in order to boot again..

Boy that went bad pretty quick, last time i installed software like that. Its too power full and i didn't even change anything i was only monitoring and than my pump and fans didn't spin anymore all of a sudden..

I cannot recommend this software to anyone!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No it didn't.. i have the system up and running again.. had to load my setting in bios in order to boot again..
> 
> Boy that went bad pretty quick, last time i installed software like that. Its too power full and i didn't even change anything i was only monitoring and than my pump and fans didn't spin anymore all of a sudden..
> 
> I cannot recommend this software to anyone!


Sounds like you messed something up, done that before, just had to reset everything back to how it was, that was a while back not used it since but will probably pick it up and give it a try again. I want an aquaero next build so probably won't need speed fan for that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No it didn't.. i have the system up and running again.. had to load my setting in bios in order to boot again..
> 
> Boy that went bad pretty quick, last time i installed software like that. Its too power full and i didn't even change anything i was only monitoring and than my pump and fans didn't spin anymore all of a sudden..
> 
> I cannot recommend this software to anyone!


With fans, better stick to the hardware or the manufacturer's software ( i know, all Giga software sucks). Consider, that the Gigabyte BIOS has trouble controlling your PWM fans in a fine way. So things can't be any easier for a software, that is susceptible to all kind of bugs, Windows hangs, BSODs, driver conflcts, imperfect BIOS support...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sounds like you messed something up, done that before, just had to reset everything back to how it was, that was a while back not used it since but will probably pick it up and give it a try again. I want an aquaero next build so probably won't need speed fan for that.


I don't know man, i didn't touch any setting in the program so maybe it was an error or something i don't know. I deleted it from my PC and i never use it again.

I need to buy a new fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sounds like you messed something up, done that before, just had to reset everything back to how it was, that was a while back not used it since but will probably pick it up and give it a try again. I want an aquaero next build so probably won't need speed fan for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> With fans, better stick to the hardware or the manufacturer's software ( *i know, all Giga software sucks)*. Consider, that the Gigabyte BIOS has trouble controlling your PWM fans in a fine way. So things can't be any easier for a software, that is susceptible to all kind of bugs, Windows hangs, BSODs, driver conflcts, imperfect BIOS support...


I hear ya man, but its not only Giga because i had trouble with Asus as well.. i guess they are all incapable of making a good working software.. o well, i end up buying a new fan controller so i don't have to deal with these buggy softwares anymore..

On another note, i figured that i couldn't get my CPU any higher so instead i tried higher NB and i am running 2827 MHz CPU/NB now and so far its been stable. Didn't see higher IOPS when i was benching my SSD but i do felt that Windows feels a tad snappier now so hopefully it stays stable.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya man, but its not only Giga because i had trouble with Asus as well.. i guess they are all incapable of making a good working software.. o well, i end up buying a new fan controller so i don't have to deal with these buggy softwares anymore..
> 
> On another note, i figured that i couldn't get my CPU any higher so instead i tried higher NB and i am running 2827 MHz CPU/NB now and so far its been stable. Didn't see higher IOPS when i was benching my SSD but i do felt that Windows feels a tad snappier now so hopefully it stays stable.


I think the root of the problem, is how poorly controlled are the PWM functions of the BIOS. All software does, is try to interface with the BIOS, just like software overclocking. Gigabyte BIOS is completely crazy on its own. So software has to interface with a crazy BIOS. I SWEAR, my CPU fan that is connected to the PWM CPU fan header, has a mind of its own. At idle, it runs the fan at 830 rpm. I tried to raise it to something like 1000 rpm and i can't. On the contrary, even if i have put the max C raise per PWM or whatever it says in the BIOS, the max rpm isn't achieved as soon as i 'd like. It has to go over 55C most of the time to go full speed.

I don't know how ASUS handles these things, but Gigabyte and Asrock are a failure. Gigabyte does ramp up gradually, but you lose control at min and max. Asrock is another crazy horse, where it runs at low rpm all the time and if temp exceeds a temp you set, it then goes full blast. Which is nuts. It's impressive, that after all these years that PWM technology exists, they still can't get it right.

If you get a fan controller, make sure you get one that you can turn the LCD screen off. Otherwise at night it's very distracting. I don't know in Netherlands, but here, there are still many very old fan controller models around. Last week that i was searching, they had all the models that go back to the time that i bought mine and they still sell mine too... And i remember when i was searching back then, that some models wouldn't turn off the display. And they are probably still on sale. So avoid them.


----------



## KarathKasun

You can use something like SpeedFan to control your PWM fans. Just set them to max speed in BIOS and make profiles for them in SF, it works wonders.

I use it on a 1u server with 6x 18k RPM fans to make it less... ridiculously loud.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think the root of the problem, is how poorly controlled are the PWM functions of the BIOS. All software does, is try to interface with the BIOS, just like software overclocking. Gigabyte BIOS is completely crazy on its own. So software has to interface with a crazy BIOS. I SWEAR, my CPU fan that is connected to the PWM CPU fan header, has a mind of its own. At idle, it runs the fan at 830 rpm. I tried to raise it to something like 1000 rpm and i can't. On the contrary, even if i have put the max C raise per PWM or whatever it says in the BIOS, the max rpm isn't achieved as soon as i 'd like. It has to go over 55C most of the time to go full speed.
> 
> I don't know how ASUS handles these things, but Gigabyte and Asrock are a failure. Gigabyte does ramp up gradually, but you lose control at min and max. Asrock is another crazy horse, where it runs at low rpm all the time and if temp exceeds a temp you set, it then goes full blast. Which is nuts. It's impressive, that after all these years that PWM technology exists, they still can't get it right.
> 
> If you get a fan controller, make sure you get one that you can turn the LCD screen off. Otherwise at night it's very distracting. I don't know in Netherlands, but here, there are still many very old fan controller models around. Last week that i was searching, they had all the models that go back to the time that i bought mine and they still sell mine too... And i remember when i was searching back then, that some models wouldn't turn off the display. And they are probably still on sale. So avoid them.


My CPU fan header has a mind of its own too lol but now the software is working fine again after i reinstalled it, fingers crossed lol

I was thinking the same thing, how is it possible that after all these years they are still not capable of making a software that is working correctly and isn't causing any issues, that really baffles me..

I have a fan controller from Scyte but the build quality is rather poor.. the connectors from that controller are so poorly made that whenever i try to disconnect a fan i pull the pins out of their sockets.. It works quite nice though but i cannot use my Noctua fans on it because after each restart they will not ramp up because of the low voltage i guess. I have them on my Corsair Link software and its working fantastically, unfortunately i cannot control all my fans though this software.


----------



## Alastair

I upped my HTT to 3000MHz again. Did not see anybenifit to SSD speeds. 60K IOPs read 55K write 545/505 on the sequential.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My CPU fan header has a mind of its own too lol but now the software is working fine again after i reinstalled it, fingers crossed lol
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, how is it possible that after all these years they are still not capable of making a software that is working correctly and isn't causing any issues, that really baffles me..
> 
> I have a fan controller from Scyte but the build quality is rather poor.. the connectors from that controller are so poorly made that whenever i try to disconnect a fan i pull the pins out of their sockets.. It works quite nice though but i cannot use my Noctua fans on it because after each restart they will not ramp up because of the low voltage i guess. I have them on my Corsair Link software and its working fantastically, unfortunately i cannot control all my fans though this software.


ok. make your own !


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I upped my HTT to 3000MHz again. Did not see anybenifit to SSD speeds. 60K IOPs read 55K write 545/505 on the sequential.


I am running 2860.2 MHz HT and 2600 MHz CPU/NB with 4.8 GHz CPU. Didn't see much gain in higher HT nor CPU/NB in IOPS. I get around 75K random read and 67K random write.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I upped my HTT to 3000MHz again. Did not see anybenifit to SSD speeds. 60K IOPs read 55K write 545/505 on the sequential.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok. make your own !


haha, i am an mechanic not an software engineer nor am i an motherboard manufacturer. Its not that i can do better but after all these years you might expect that they mastered this by now, would you agree?

Its probably because its AMD, Intel always works fine


----------



## Mega Man

Amd has nothing to do with giga or asus


----------



## hurricane28

I was joking dude, and i was revering to that board manufacturers are spending more time on research on Intel than on AMD platforms..


----------



## mus1mus

lol. If they work well on their Intel boards, they will work on any board they put it into.

You do know for a fact that fan control is a premium feature on motherboards right? It's the Kitty's forte for Asus. And it goes true for both AMD and Intel platform.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I upped my HTT to 3000MHz again. Did not see anybenifit to SSD speeds. 60K IOPs read 55K write 545/505 on the sequential.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running 2860.2 MHz HT and 2600 MHz CPU/NB with 4.8 GHz CPU. Didn't see much gain in higher HT nor CPU/NB in IOPS. I get around 75K random read and 67K random write.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I upped my HTT to 3000MHz again. Did not see anybenifit to SSD speeds. 60K IOPs read 55K write 545/505 on the sequential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok. make your own !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, i am an mechanic not an software engineer nor am i an motherboard manufacturer. Its not that i can do better but after all these years you might expect that they mastered this by now, would you agree?
> 
> Its probably because its AMD, Intel always works fine
Click to expand...

Are you in a PCI-E drive? Or a Sata drive. If the latter how are you getting your IOPs that much higher?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are you in a PCI-E drive? Or a Sata drive. If the latter how are you getting your IOPs that much higher?


Yes i am running an Samsung 950 Pro now. I don't know the IOPS problem man, i spend weeks and weeks doing research and no one can give an strait answer as to why are people getting lower IOPS on the same Systems. It happens on Intel and AMD platforms.

The highest i seen was 85K random read and 70K random write IOPS but that was only once because i never seen it again.. It does scale with CPU speed though, stock CPU i would get 50K random read and write but at 4.8 GHz i am around 70K random read ad write..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. If they work well on their Intel boards, they will work on any board they put it into.
> 
> You do know for a fact that fan control is a premium feature on motherboards right? It's the Kitty's forte for Asus. And it goes true for both AMD and Intel platform.


Yeah, didn't think about that







lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are you in a PCI-E drive? Or a Sata drive. If the latter how are you getting your IOPs that much higher?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i am running an Samsung 950 Pro now. I don't know the IOPS problem man, i spend weeks and weeks doing research and no one can give an strait answer as to why are people getting lower IOPS on the same Systems. It happens on Intel and AMD platforms.
> 
> The highest i seen was 85K random read and 70K random write IOPS but that was only once because i never seen it again.. It does scale with CPU speed though, stock CPU i would get 50K random read and write but at 4.8 GHz i am around 70K random read ad write..
Click to expand...

Oh if that is the case I am not concerned as I know 990FX cannot deliver above 60K IOP's down the SATA lanes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh if that is the case I am not concerned as I know 990FX cannot deliver above 60K IOP's down the SATA lanes.


Yes it can, i got the same IOPS on my 850 EVO and Pro SSD. Its the CPU that is the bottleneck here.


----------



## Alastair

Well what CPU where you using then. Cause as far as I am aware. There ain't no other cpus besides FX that make use of 990FX. Certainly ain't no Opty's fitting into AM3+.

So what fairy dust cpu do you own?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Are you in a PCI-E drive? Or a Sata drive. If the latter how are you getting your IOPs that much higher?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i am running an Samsung 950 Pro now. I don't know the IOPS problem man, i spend weeks and weeks doing research and no one can give an strait answer as to why are people getting lower IOPS on the same Systems. It happens on Intel and AMD platforms.
> 
> The highest i seen was 85K random read and 70K random write IOPS but that was only once because i never seen it again.. It does scale with CPU speed though, stock CPU i would get 50K random read and write but at 4.8 GHz i am around 70K random read ad write..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh if that is the case I am not concerned as I know 990FX cannot deliver above 60K IOP's down the SATA lanes.
Click to expand...

Please don't start. He turns on the turbo features. Sean already had been over this..... a few times


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh if that is the case I am not concerned as I know 990FX cannot deliver above 60K IOP's down the SATA lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it can, i got the same IOPS on my 850 EVO and Pro SSD. Its the CPU that is the bottleneck here.
Click to expand...

or, you know NO SUPPORT! stop blaming the cpu on your purchasing faults


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well what CPU where you using then. Cause as far as I am aware. There ain't no other cpus besides FX that make use of 990FX. Certainly ain't no Opty's fitting into AM3+.
> 
> So what fairy dust cpu do you own?


I was using the same CPU as now, the 8350 at 4.8 GHz. so no fairy dust CPU here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Please don't start. He turns on the turbo features. Sean already had been over this..... a few times


No he didn't... he send me an PM afterwords that he would look in to this but i guess he is busy or something because i still haven't got an answer yet... I did post several results of people with the same system that can get around 100K IOPS WITHOUT RAPID MODE ENABLED a while back and you know it, so you are just trolling...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> or, you know NO SUPPORT! stop blaming the cpu on your purchasing faults


What are you talking about due? I asked Gigabyte themselves and i have an email from them that it is supported.. than again, if it wasn't supported i wouldn't be able to use it, and i have this from AMD themselves because i emailed them too...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Guess you will have to wait for a new QVL and BIOS...

one bios and one qvl since launch, one email from gigabyte which level did it come from i wonder? also very curious what AMD has to say about their products being used in a way they never tested or checked.


----------



## hawker-gb

Guys,one question
I did one really idiotic thing,I connect scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm on my second rig which have Asrock 990fx extreme3 MBO.
Off course CPU fan header didn't work after that and I smell something burn.
MBO still works because i connect fan to other header.

Question is,can CPU fan header be repaired?

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you will have to wait for a new QVL and BIOS...
> 
> one bios and one qvl since launch, one email from gigabyte which level did it come from i wonder? also very curious what AMD has to say about their products being used in a way they never tested or checked.


I already received 2 times a new BIOS and i highly doubt they will update the QVL list since its mostly using out dated components.. also if its not on the QVL list doesn't mean it isn't supported..

I have emailed with AMD and Gigabyte technical support, how do you know what and how they test things..? You work for AMD?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Guys,one question
> I did one really idiotic thing,I connect scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm on my second rig which have Asrock 990fx extreme3 MBO.
> Off course CPU fan header didn't work after that and I smell something burn.
> MBO still works because i connect fan to other header.
> 
> Question is,can CPU fan header be repaired?
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


In some old s939 Asrock cheap boards, i must have burnt 2-3 headers like that. It was a common Asrock problem back then, i was hoping it wasn't anymore, apparently it still is. Thanks for the heads up, as i have a bunch of your motherboard's 970 sisters. The only extreme in these motherboards, is the marketing.

Sorry for not being able to give you an answer. You could bring it to an electronic's workshop and he will tell you if it can be fixed.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I already received 2 times a new BIOS and i highly doubt they will update the QVL list since its mostly using out dated components.. also if its not on the QVL list doesn't mean it isn't supported..
> 
> I have emailed with AMD and Gigabyte technical support, how do you know what and how they test things..? You work for AMD?


i think he's referring to their replies and ask if you could post them


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you will have to wait for a new QVL and BIOS...
> 
> one bios and one qvl since launch, one email from gigabyte which level did it come from i wonder? also very curious what AMD has to say about their products being used in a way they never tested or checked.
> 
> 
> 
> I already received 2 times a new BIOS and i highly doubt they will update the QVL list since its mostly using out dated components.. also if its not on the QVL list doesn't mean it isn't supported..
> 
> I have emailed with AMD and Gigabyte technical support, how do you know what and how they test things..? You work for AMD?
Click to expand...

No, i don't work for AMD, But i have been inside Canadian Headquarters Testing lab. (delivering my first Kaveri chip before the news broke about the P-states)

Aside from the reference pure blacks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/2.htm#&gid=1&pid=72516


, there were four other boards(some in multiple) . they basically had the top boards available.. a few Crosshairs of both generations, a pair of UD boards (iirc UD5's), and an MSI board that was likely the GD-80 as there was blue in the heat sinks (all boards i saw were on test benches with graphics card in the first slot blocking the model number of the giga boards)

considering how close they are to Zen and how recent those AM3+ boards came out, it is reasonable to expect that AM3 plus is rather far out of testing priority, seeing as their testing lab is likely filled with mostly the odd fm2+ boards and many reference(likely pure blacks again) and AIB prototype boards for AM4. (note: laptop testing and mobile tech wasn't in this lab so i assume it was tested either in another lab in the building or at another of the few location in the general area)

why would AMD still be testing EOL gear? they likely got sent an ASUS pro aura board, as Asus CDN HQ is literally 3 blocks away. but any feed back on that board was likely given to asus only as they provided the board. (which would explain Johan's lack of issues with NVMe drives. )

it also doesn't take much to figure out and to understand there are multiple levels of tech support, you really need to get your self elevated before you can contact anyone that actually reliably knows what they are talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Guys,one question
> I did one really idiotic thing,I connect scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm on my second rig which have Asrock 990fx extreme3 MBO.
> Off course CPU fan header didn't work after that and I smell something burn.
> MBO still works because i connect fan to other header.
> 
> Question is,can CPU fan header be repaired?
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> In some old s939 Asrock cheap boards, i must have burnt 2-3 headers like that. It was a common Asrock problem back then, i was hoping it wasn't anymore, apparently it still is. Thanks for the heads up, as i have a bunch of your motherboard's 970 sisters. The only extreme in these motherboards, is the marketing.
> 
> Sorry for not being able to give you an answer. *You could bring it to an electronic's workshop and he will tell you if it can be fixed*.
Click to expand...

Automation and Robotics places can generally do this also, tho it might cost more from these "niche" shops.

Asrock uses thin boards, cross your fingers that the traces are still intact. as it usually isn't in the socket where these fail, the traces them self will break up and sever at not necessary the same place. where ever there are imperfections in the trace is where it will break first.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I already received 2 times a new BIOS and i highly doubt they will update the QVL list since its mostly using out dated components.. also if its not on the QVL list doesn't mean it isn't supported..
> 
> I have emailed with AMD and Gigabyte technical support, how do you know what and how they test things..? You work for AMD?
> 
> 
> 
> i think he's referring to their replies and ask if you could post them
Click to expand...











closest to bullseye that the emotes had to offer.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Automation and Robotics places can generally do this also, tho it might cost more from these "niche" shops.
> 
> Asrock uses thin boards, cross your fingers that the traces are still intact. as it usually isn't in the socket where these fail, the traces them self will break up and sever at not necessary the same place. where ever there are imperfections in the trace is where it will break first.


Yeah, i am not very accustomed to robotics, but i know that even the corner shop that repairs TVs, can usually evaluate such kind of damage. The Asrock boards are weird. Yes, they are thin, but they are quite resistant in avoiding trace damage. My first AM3+ motherboard, is the Asrock 970 extreme3 on my "dedi-coder" rig. I 've ran it, even before i got AM3+ CPU, with an 1090T. I must have placed it in 3 different cases, i have bent it a lot countless times (because it's not full ATX and the right part doesn't arrive to the standoffs, so has no support and when you connect the ATX cable, it bends a LOT) and i have scratched the HELL out of the bottom, from dragging it on the standoffs many times. And it's working like the first day. I think they made a special PCB with elastic properties, because the PCB of the Gigabyte and Biostar is thicker, but also much stiffer. So Asrock must have have made a formula to counteract the thinness. My suspicion, is that at the end, the Asrocks don't die because of the scratches on PCB, but because of the thinness that traps more heat and eventually will fry something (probably a mosfet or a capacitor). I 've been telling myself for the last years "this year, the humidity will corrode it through the scratches and kill it" (i have sea breeze coming in all time of year, which brings high humidity). And it still goes on, like Duracell's bunny, even if it's rev1, which doesn't sport the "anti-humidity PCB". Of course, i regret buying it, given what's now available, but at the end, i can't complain about its longevity in undervolting conditions.


----------



## mrgnex

So my brother has a 45 mm 360 radiator and 30 mm 240 radiator with both the CPU and gpu in the loop powered by a magicool dcp450.
He is sering some high temps. His 8320 overclocked to 4.5 GHz at 1.4V and 290X with no voltage increase go over 60 degrees..
Is the pump the bottleneck here?


----------



## Mega Man

maybe. lots of other things we need to know.

fans - what type?

need voltage settings for bios of cpu ( mainly LLC and CPU/NB )


----------



## bigdayve

I'm sure this has been discussed on many occasions, so if I need to just search the forum say so. That said, I know on the first page the highest recommended voltage for 8320's and 8350's by this forum is 1.55. Generally speaking, what impact does running a 1.55 have on these chips? I ask because I think I could squeeze another 1-200 mhz out of my cpu at 1.55v of VC, but I don't think it's worth it. Especially if it will likely degrade my cpu over time.

Right now I'm dialed in nicely. My rig, isn't too loud, it's not too hot, and my vcore is at 1.48. I know from test runs that to go from my current 4.6ghz to 4.7-4.8 is going to require me to go in the neighborhood of 1.55v of VC. It seems silly to tinker with my OC again, but the OCD overclocker in me is thinking about buying another fan some day.


----------



## diggiddi

From the pros on here, as long as you can keep it cool then, volt on


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed on many occasions, so if I need to just search the forum say so. That said, I know on the first page the highest recommended voltage for 8320's and 8350's by this forum is 1.55. Generally speaking, what impact does running a 1.55 have on these chips? I ask because I think I could squeeze another 1-200 mhz out of my cpu at 1.55v of VC, but I don't think it's worth it. Especially if it will likely degrade my cpu over time.
> 
> Right now I'm dialed in nicely. My rig, isn't too loud, it's not too hot, and my vcore is at 1.48. I know from test runs that to go from my current 4.6ghz to 4.7-4.8 is going to require me to go in the neighborhood of 1.55v of VC. It seems silly to tinker with my OC again, but the OCD overclocker in me is thinking about buying another fan some day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> From the pros on here, as long as you can keep it cool then, volt on


I remember Mus1mus had in their signature"Vishera, if you can cool it, clock it." I didn't realize that was meant to be taken so literally.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed on many occasions, so if I need to just search the forum say so. That said, I know on the first page the highest recommended voltage for 8320's and 8350's by this forum is 1.55. Generally speaking, what impact does running a 1.55 have on these chips? I ask because I think I could squeeze another 1-200 mhz out of my cpu at 1.55v of VC, but I don't think it's worth it. Especially if it will likely degrade my cpu over time.
> 
> Right now I'm dialed in nicely. My rig, isn't too loud, it's not too hot, and my vcore is at 1.48. I know from test runs that to go from my current 4.6ghz to 4.7-4.8 is going to require me to go in the neighborhood of 1.55v of VC. It seems silly to tinker with my OC again, but the OCD overclocker in me is thinking about buying another fan some day.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> From the pros on here, as long as you can keep it cool then, volt on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember Mus1mus had "Vishera, if you can cool it, clock it" in his signature. I didn't realize that was meant to be taken so literally.
Click to expand...

yup, must be taken literally and liberally

most methods of cooling will give out before these chips degrade from voltage.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, must be taken literally and liberally
> 
> most methods of cooling will give out before these chips degrade from voltage.


So I guess 1.6-1.7 with proper cooling is not that big of a deal.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> yup, must be taken literally and liberally
> 
> most methods of cooling will give out before these chips degrade from voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess 1.6-1.7 with proper cooling is not that big of a deal.
Click to expand...

not many boards can actually manage to push that. but yes, if your board and cooling can handle it then go for it.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> not many boards can actually manage to push that. but yes, if your board and cooling can handle it then go for it.


Yeah I wish. My UD3 VRM's are my tightest bottleneck. They get real hot past 1.5 even with my stock AMD CPU fan on seated on the VRM's. I think I could improve this with a 140mm fan pulling on my CPU Cooler, but I'm sure the difference wouldn't be dramatic.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I remember Mus1mus had in their signature"Vishera, if you can cool it, clock it." I didn't realize that was meant to be taken so literally.


Nope, wasn't me.

But sure I did this a while ago.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60150_50#post_25164678


----------



## Mega Man

The amounts of voltage seen in this club. Imo are far greater then any I have seen on any other forum


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope, wasn't me.
> 
> But sure I did this a while ago.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60150_50#post_25164678


Oh, I thought it was you. It was one of the regulars in this forum.

Wow 4 years of torture! You all have convinced me that 1.55 or more isn't so crazy.

I'm not eager to water cool yet. It sounds like more maintenance than I would want and prone to problems.

I might go ahead and pick up that 140mm pull fan though and see if I can't clock 4.7. If I did have a 140mm pull fan then I guess I would pull the stock cpu fan off my vrm to prevent turbulence. Maybe it's cooler to just do both. Anyone have any experience with that? If not, I might ask in my mobo forum.


----------



## hawker-gb

Wherw is voltage limit on FX CPU?

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe. lots of other things we need to know.
> 
> fans - what type?
> 
> need voltage settings for bios of cpu ( mainly LLC and CPU/NB )


Gentle Typhoons AP15..
No LLC as it is a MSI 990FX GD80..
cPU/NB voltage was around 1.275 I believe. Nothing tootoo drastic.

EDIT: Vcore is 1.449 V and CPU/NB is 1.279 V.
The GPU is at stock clocks and voltage.
The CPU gets in game 45 degrees and the gpu a rather toasty 57..
I had with my heavily overvolted 8320 and 290X cooled by a 60 mm 240 and 30 mm 120 radiators lower temps. They both didnt get far into the 50's and that was with worse fans..
Okay my rads were outside the case but that shouldn't matter that much right?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> No, i don't work for AMD, But i have been inside Canadian Headquarters Testing lab. (delivering my first Kaveri chip before the news broke about the P-states)
> 
> Aside from the reference pure blacks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_pure_black_990fx/2.htm#&gid=1&pid=72516
> 
> 
> , there were four other boards(some in multiple) . they basically had the top boards available.. a few Crosshairs of both generations, a pair of UD boards (iirc UD5's), and an MSI board that was likely the GD-80 as there was blue in the heat sinks (all boards i saw were on test benches with graphics card in the first slot blocking the model number of the giga boards)
> 
> considering how close they are to Zen and how recent those AM3+ boards came out, it is reasonable to expect that AM3 plus is rather far out of testing priority, seeing as their testing lab is likely filled with mostly the odd fm2+ boards and many reference(likely pure blacks again) and AIB prototype boards for AM4. (note: laptop testing and mobile tech wasn't in this lab so i assume it was tested either in another lab in the building or at another of the few location in the general area)
> 
> why would AMD still be testing EOL gear? they likely got sent an ASUS pro aura board, as Asus CDN HQ is literally 3 blocks away. but any feed back on that board was likely given to asus only as they provided the board. (which would explain Johan's lack of issues with NVMe drives. )
> 
> it also doesn't take much to figure out and to understand there are multiple levels of tech support, you really need to get your self elevated before you can contact anyone that actually reliably knows what they are talking about.
> Automation and Robotics places can generally do this also, tho it might cost more from these "niche" shops.
> 
> Asrock uses thin boards, cross your fingers that the traces are still intact. as it usually isn't in the socket where these fail, the traces them self will break up and sever at not necessary the same place. where ever there are imperfections in the trace is where it will break first.






You been in AMD testing lab..? Do you have "special" friends over at AMD or something? Normally that is top secret.. even then, they showed you what components they test?

When i was revering to QVL list i didn't mean AMD but Gigabyte and Asus. I noticed that the QVL list from Gigabyte is much longer than Asus.

I understand that they stop testing EOL gear but what is the point in making new chipset drivers and upload them to their site while its no longer supported, i installed it and in device manager still says i am using the 2015 version so its not updated and that is why i contacted AMD because i found it rather strange. What do you mean that Johan45's lack of Nvme issues? Do you mean that would explain why he would get higher IOPS? I was reading somewhere on the net that the Nvme driver likely are interfering with SATA port 1 which would explain my raidport1 error, i am going to test this later on this day.

Yes i agree that it can take a few steps up the ladder in order to reach people that actually know what they are talking about, the guy that send me emails is an Gigabyte rep and i even have his phone number. He was contacting Taiwan since there is the testing facility and send me 2 different BIOS.I even asked if the 950 Pro could be a problem because its not on their QVL list and they responded that they didn't see any problems with compatibility and an QVL list is no guarantee that it will work, this information was coming from Bastiaan Roubos which is an sales manager Benelux.

So i checked my Emails and it wasn't AMD but Gigabyte that said there were no problems with compatibility as far as they know.


----------



## hurricane28

Did some testing with IBT AVX:



Very impressive temps because i was putting a decent amount of voltage in the CPU and CPU/NB so the fans definitely help A LOT.

I have 2 80mm fans in side the case and one Corsair SP120L that came with the cooler mounted on the back side of the mother board pulling hot air away from the vrm's and the temps dropped by almost 10c! I first had it mounted like its blowing on the backside of the vrm's but later i discovered that its better to pull the hot air away from it since the air has no way to go and it helped.

Ambient is also not very cool since its summer here and it can get very hot in my apartment so 5GHz is not yet achievable YET so i stay save for now. Oh and the cooler was on Performance mode which is not even ramping up to its full speed, even lower temps are possible.

And the noise output was 57DB measured from my chair. Its not very quiet and its also not very loud either. That asides, i only need the max performance when i am working in Adobe or gaming an both scenario's i am wearing my ATH M50x noise cancelling headphone so its okay.


----------



## mus1mus

There are tons of false statements in your post. But I won't even list them.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did some testing with IBT AVX:
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive temps because i was putting a decent amount of voltage in the CPU and CPU/NB so the fans definitely help A LOT.
> 
> I have 2 80mm fans in side the case and one Corsair SP120L that came with the cooler mounted on the back side of the mother board pulling hot air away from the vrm's and the temps dropped by almost 10c! I first had it mounted like its blowing on the backside of the vrm's but later i discovered that its better to pull the hot air away from it since the air has no way to go and it helped.
> 
> Ambient is also not very cool since its summer here and it can get very hot in my apartment so 5GHz is not yet achievable YET so i stay save for now. Oh and the cooler was on Performance mode which is not even ramping up to its full speed, even lower temps are possible.
> 
> And the noise output was 57DB measured from my chair. Its not very quiet and its also not very loud either. That asides, i only need the max performance when i am working in Adobe or gaming an both scenario's i am wearing my ATH M50x noise cancelling headphone so its okay.


It is rather cool out today.. So crack open a window and start pushing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> There are tons of false statements in your post. But I won't even list them.


Yeah, there always are aren't there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> It is rather cool out today.. So crack open a window and start pushing


Hey a fellow Dutch guy, we don't see that much often here. And yeah, its raining here... I'm okay for no though, see no reason for now that want me to hit 5 GHz since the performance gain is minimal anyway but its taking a lot more volts to be stable and draws a ton of more power too.

What's your CPU clocked at?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, there always are aren't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey a fellow Dutch guy, we don't see that much often here. And yeah, its raining here... I'm okay for no though, see no reason for now that want me to hit 5 GHz since the performance gain is minimal anyway but its taking a lot more volts to be stable and draws a ton of more power too.
> 
> What's your CPU clocked at?


I am now on Intel but my AMD set is waiting here for its new owner.
I had my 8320 clocked at 5 GHz at a little over 1.5 V with a minimal bump in CPU/NB volts. I also had my ram overclocked at 2133 MHz and 11-11-12-23 timings.

Stayed under 55 degrees during gaming.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I am now on Intel but my AMD set is waiting here for its new owner.
> I had my 8320 clocked at 5 GHz at a little over 1.5 V with a minimal bump in CPU/NB volts. I also had my ram overclocked at 2133 MHz and 11-11-12-23 timings.
> 
> Stayed under 55 degrees during gaming.


Aha, okay.

On what cooler was that? And why did yo make the leap to Intel if i may ask? And do you see a lot of gain in performance from AMD to Intel that justify the extra cost? I am just curious.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, okay.
> 
> On what cooler was that? And why did yo make the leap to Intel if i may ask? And do you see a lot of gain in performance from AMD to Intel that justify the extra cost? I am just curious.


I had a 240 mm 60 mm thick rad and a 120 mm 30 mm thick rad cooled by two Nexus Real Silent fans just outside my case. My CPU was cooled by a Supremacy MX AMD.
I am a performance whore and wanted something new.. I saw a good deal on a CPU and amazing OC motherboard so I took the leap. I honestly don't see any significant performance gains.. I could do it rather cheap (I think I invested around 200 euro depending on how much I sell my AMD stuff).
Sadly I already bent some motherboard pins. I bent them back and it works but I think I have some stability issues *facepalm*..

The only thing would be that this is more future proof as much as I hate that word.. It was mostly because I wanted more power for the fun of it and the color of the motherboard was awesome (orange







).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I had a 240 mm 60 mm thick rad and a 120 mm 30 mm thick rad cooled by two Nexus Real Silent fans just outside my case. My CPU was cooled by a Supremacy MX AMD.
> I am a performance whore and wanted something new.. I saw a good deal on a CPU and amazing OC motherboard so I took the leap. I honestly don't see any significant performance gains.. I could do it rather cheap (I think I invested around 200 euro depending on how much I sell my AMD stuff).
> Sadly I already bent some motherboard pins. I bent them back and it works but I think I have some stability issues *facepalm*..
> 
> The only thing would be that this is more future proof as much as I hate that word.. It was mostly because I wanted more power for the fun of it and the color of the motherboard was awesome (orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Seems like a nice setup there, nice temps too.

I do like performance too but i like performance per dollar/euro more









a friend of mine has a beastly setup with i7-5960x with 32GB of ram and 2x Titan X GPU's.. its a beast for sure but at that price point, i am not very impressed at all to be honest, yes it trows out insane numbers and its fast but it also costs 2K more than my setup...

I had that one time with my CPU, bent them back very gentle and nothing happened and its still going strong. Bummer man, hopefully you can sort it out.

Yeah, i don't believe in "future proof" either.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seems like a nice setup there, nice temps too.
> 
> I do like performance too but i like performance per dollar/euro more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine has a beastly setup with i7-5960x with 32GB of ram and 2x Titan X GPU's.. its a beast for sure but at that price point, i am not very impressed at all to be honest, yes it trows out insane numbers and its fast but it also costs 2K more than my setup...
> 
> I had that one time with my CPU, bent them back very gentle and nothing happened and its still going strong. Bummer man, hopefully you can sort it out.
> 
> Yeah, i don't believe in "future proof" either.


I like to get the most performance/currency too. I decided to go full out for once. I am interested in how long it will last. Let's hope the motherboard is still fine.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I am now on Intel but my AMD set is waiting here for its new owner.
> I had my 8320 clocked at 5 GHz at a little over 1.5 V with a minimal bump in CPU/NB volts. I also had my ram overclocked at 2133 MHz and 11-11-12-23 timings.
> 
> Stayed under 55 degrees during gaming.


I need 1.6v for my 8350 for 5ghz, that must be a golden chip worth a lot of money, IIRC I needed 1.55v for 4.9ghz or it would fail stress tests.

Got banned from Linus tech tips forum the other day for arguing with an intel fanboy, Americans don't understand sarcasm at all so was banned for jokingly calling someone a sour puss lmao, Oh dear linus and his merry men sure are entertaining but as far as information goes I'll stick to getting that from here.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I need 1.6v for my 8350 for 5ghz, that must be a golden chip worth a lot of money, IIRC I needed 1.55v for 4.9ghz or it would fail stress tests.
> 
> Got banned from Linus tech tips forum the other day for arguing with an intel fanboy, Americans don't understand sarcasm at all so was banned for jokingly calling someone a sour puss lmao, Oh dear linus and his merry men sure are entertaining but as far as information goes I'll stick to getting that from here.


Yeah sadly no one wants it.. I want to sell it in a set but havent even received a message with a bid..

They don't take kindly on "swearing" but immediatly banning is a bit excessive I think..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Yeah sadly no one wants it.. I want to sell it in a set but havent even received a message with a bid..
> 
> They don't take kindly on "swearing" but immediatly banning is a bit excessive I think..


I've had a few warnings from a mod who dislikes me on a personal level, there are petitions to have him removed as mod from a lot of members but they refuse to do anything about it, his methods are extremely questionable too.

As for swearing sour puss isn't a swear imo just means someone who is being salty and sulking, trust me, if I wanted to be offensive, I could of done it a lot better than that...

All in all I'm glad I'm banned, I don't have to put up with all the intel fanboys who have no idea saying AMD are rubbish because they score 5fps less than an intel chip.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










EDIT: what's going on with pics on this site lately? The images are there when you click on them but they don't show in the thread reply?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> maybe. lots of other things we need to know.
> 
> fans - what type?
> 
> need voltage settings for bios of cpu ( mainly LLC and CPU/NB )
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle Typhoons AP15..
> No LLC as it is a MSI 990FX GD80..
> cPU/NB voltage was around 1.275 I believe. Nothing tootoo drastic.
> 
> EDIT: Vcore is 1.449 V and CPU/NB is 1.279 V.
> The GPU is at stock clocks and voltage.
> The CPU gets in game 45 degrees and the gpu a rather toasty 57..
> I had with my heavily overvolted 8320 and 290X cooled by a 60 mm 240 and 30 mm 120 radiators lower temps. They both didnt get far into the 50's and that was with worse fans..
> Okay my rads were outside the case but that shouldn't matter that much right?
Click to expand...

sounds to me like it is the pump


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So my brother has a 45 mm 360 radiator and 30 mm 240 radiator with both the CPU and gpu in the loop powered by a magicool dcp450.
> He is sering some high temps. His 8320 overclocked to 4.5 GHz at 1.4V and 290X with no voltage increase go over 60 degrees..
> Is the pump the bottleneck here?


Turn the pump up?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few warnings from a mod who dislikes me on a personal level, there are petitions to have him removed as mod from a lot of members but they refuse to do anything about it, his methods are extremely questionable too.
> 
> As for swearing sour puss isn't a swear imo just means someone who is being salty and sulking, trust me, if I wanted to be offensive, I could of done it a lot better than that...
> 
> All in all I'm glad I'm banned, I don't have to put up with all the intel fanboys who have no idea saying AMD are rubbish because they score 5fps less than an intel chip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: what's going on with pics on this site lately? The images are there when you click on them but they don't show in the thread reply?


Yeah I understand. I dont think it is a swear word either hence the quotes. Sad to see that that forum is a mess.. You still have us








I have the discussion with a classmate too. The only thing is. An Intel quad core at stock has more fps (yes just 5) than a 5 GHz octa core from Intel.. So Intel is faster but it is up to the user if he wants 150% of an AMD chip to get maybe 10-20 fps extra (not everyone can do 5 GHz







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sounds to me like it is the pump


Yep, I thought so too.. Let's see if I can get him a DDC at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Turn the pump up?


I can't it is at full speed. Damn quiet but apparently too slow.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Yeah I understand. I dont think it is a swear word either hence the quotes. Sad to see that that forum is a mess.. You still have us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the discussion with a classmate too. The only thing is. An Intel quad core at stock has more fps (yes just 5) than a 5 GHz octa core from Intel.. So Intel is faster but it is up to the user if he wants 150% of an AMD chip to get maybe 10-20 fps extra (not everyone can do 5 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Yep, I thought so too.. Let's see if I can get him a DDC at least.
> I can't it is at full speed. Damn quiet but apparently too slow.


The i5 was overclocked to 4.8ghz, it's overclocked using turbo speed method so that benchmark doesn't give the real reading of clock speed. Don't worry you're not the only one who has fallen for that and I should of clearly stated the clock speed of the intel.

Also pics of the rig that is struggling with this pump? What rads is he using? Not HWlabs GTS rads are they?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The i5 was overclocked to 4.8ghz, it's overclocked using turbo speed method so that benchmark doesn't give the real reading of clock speed. Don't worry you're not the only one who has fallen for that and I should of clearly stated the clock speed of the intel.
> 
> Also pics of the rig that is struggling with this pump? What rads is he using? Not HWlabs GTS rads are they?


Ah I see.

It is a Magicool 240 slim radiator and some 360 radiator (he bought it for 10 euros because the seller didn't know if it was leak free and there isnt any branding on it).

Photo's will follow.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Ah I see.
> 
> It is a Magicool 240 slim radiator and some 360 radiator (he bought it for 10 euros because the seller didn't know if it was leak free and there isnt any branding on it).
> 
> Photo's will follow.


Might be restrictive rads, try a more powerful pump if you can't get those temps down.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Ah I see.
> 
> It is a Magicool 240 slim radiator and some 360 radiator (he bought it for 10 euros because the seller didn't know if it was leak free and there isnt any branding on it).
> 
> Photo's will follow.


Is that unbranded copper or some cheep ebay aluminum because. Based on the price and unbranded ness I would think it would be the latter. if that loop was ran for an while on distilled there could be corrosion over everything. If it is aluminum run 10% to 20% antifreeze to save the parts. After an good cleaning.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Might be restrictive rads, try a more powerful pump if you can't get those temps down.


Yeah probably. 2 rads and 2 blocks is probably too much. The big one is a cross flow as well (is that more or less restrictive actually?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Is that in branded copper or some cheep ebay aluminum because if that loop was ran for an while on distilled there could be corrosion over everything. If it is aluminum run 10% to 20% antifreeze to save the parts.


No it is copper I know that for sure. The blocks dont have any sign of corrosion as well luckily.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Yeah probably. 2 rads and 2 blocks is probably too much. The big one is a cross flow as well (is that more or less restrictive actually?).
> No it is copper I know that for sure. The blocks dont have any sign of corrosion as well luckily.


Xflow rads are less restrictive as they only require one pass (coolant goes from one end to the other then out rather than one end to the other then back to the inlet end and out in a U shape type of design.) Positive he just didn't use too much TIM on the cpu and GPU causing the heat issue? Best to try simple stuff first as it won't be as expensive of a mistake running out grabbing another pump and not needing it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed on many occasions, so if I need to just search the forum say so. That said, I know on the first page the highest recommended voltage for 8320's and 8350's by this forum is 1.55. Generally speaking, what impact does running a 1.55 have on these chips? I ask because I think I could squeeze another 1-200 mhz out of my cpu at 1.55v of VC, but I don't think it's worth it. Especially if it will likely degrade my cpu over time.
> 
> Right now I'm dialed in nicely. My rig, isn't too loud, it's not too hot, and my vcore is at 1.48. I know from test runs that to go from my current 4.6ghz to 4.7-4.8 is going to require me to go in the neighborhood of 1.55v of VC. It seems silly to tinker with my OC again, but the OCD overclocker in me is thinking about buying another fan some day.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> From the pros on here, as long as you can keep it cool then, volt on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember Mus1mus had in their signature"Vishera, if you can cool it, clock it." I didn't realize that was meant to be taken so literally.
Click to expand...

and I coined the term.


----------



## miklkit

@ mrgnex When you get your cooling under control you will be wanting these utilities as these versions allow pretty much unlimited voltages on the GD80. They are found at the bottom of the first post.
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=107133.0


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Xflow rads are less restrictive as they only require one pass (coolant goes from one end to the other then out rather than one end to the other then back to the inlet end and out in a U shape type of design.) Positive he just didn't use too much TIM on the cpu and GPU causing the heat issue? Best to try simple stuff first as it won't be as expensive of a mistake running out grabbing another pump and not needing it.


Yeah I am sure. I checked while mounting. Also, too much thermal paste doesn't have a big impact (maybe 1 degree) and I have done it before








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @ mrgnex When you get your cooling under control you will be wanting these utilities as these versions allow pretty much unlimited voltages on the GD80. They are found at the bottom of the first post.
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=107133.0


Thanks! I really don't like software overclocking but I don't think I have much of a choice. I noticed that the voltages were only unlocked when resetting the CMOS.
Damn 1.6 V for 4.8 GHz is rather high. Nice OC though. I am curious as what I can do


----------



## miklkit

Cssorkinman does it differently than I do, but I tinker in Control Center until I get something I'm happy with and then copy the settings into Click Bios II which then locks the bios to those settings.

Don't let the vcore scare you. There is no LLC so vdroop happens. Note that it is running at 1.52 volts under 100% load at 4.9 ghz and the temperatures are fine.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Cssorkinman does it differently than I do, but I tinker in Control Center until I get something I'm happy with and then copy the settings into Click Bios II which then locks the bios to those settings.
> 
> Don't let the vcore scare you. There is no LLC so vdroop happens. Note that it is running at 1.52 volts under 100% load at 4.9 ghz and the temperatures are fine.


Oh you can do that? Thanks, I didnt know.

Yeah I still don't know why they did that but oh well.. The vrm's run hotter right? That voltage isnt actually going through the cpu.


----------



## hurricane28

My board seems to be voltage locked.. everything above 1.55 vcore results in no boot at all.. i tried extreme LLC which also results in no boot..

Is there a work around or something? Its not the temps but the voltage that is holding me back now.. vrm's and CPU are well below the max save temp. Never had this before though..


----------



## miklkit

The GD80 is the coolest running motherboard you can get. Yes pouring more volts to it does raise the temperatures but they will still be lower than any other board. I have an IR thermometer and I have shot the VRMs under a heavy load and what I saw is this:

The sensor is in the center of the heat sink, and let's say it is 36C there.

At the top of the heat sink it might be 28C or so.

At the bottom of the heat sink it might be 48C.

My best guess is that the hotter lower part of the heat sink is caused by it dissipating the heat from the North Bridge coming through the heat pipe. Now consider that anything under 80C is fine. Also know that those voltage regulators are sending that voltage to the CPU so yes it is seeing those voltages.

If you can cool it, you can clock it.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The GD80 is the coolest running motherboard you can get. Yes pouring more volts to it does raise the temperatures but they will still be lower than any other board. I have an IR thermometer and I have shot the VRMs under a heavy load and what I saw is this:
> 
> The sensor is in the center of the heat sink, and let's say it is 36C there.
> 
> At the top of the heat sink it might be 28C or so.
> 
> At the bottom of the heat sink it might be 48C.
> 
> My best guess is that the hotter lower part of the heat sink is caused by it dissipating the heat from the North Bridge coming through the heat pipe. Now consider that anything under 80C is fine. Also know that those voltage regulators are sending that voltage to the CPU so yes it is seeing those voltages.
> 
> If you can cool it, you can clock it.


That is darn impressive. I heard a lot of good things about the board. Let's sort the cooling issue quick and get to overclocking!


----------



## hurricane28

Good luck, looking forward to your results dude


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good luck, looking forward to your results dude


Thanks! Me too XD


----------



## hurricane28

Go on than, you got the powerrrr


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed on many occasions, so if I need to just search the forum say so. That said, I know on the first page the highest recommended voltage for 8320's and 8350's by this forum is 1.55. Generally speaking, what impact does running a 1.55 have on these chips? I ask because I think I could squeeze another 1-200 mhz out of my cpu at 1.55v of VC, but I don't think it's worth it. Especially if it will likely degrade my cpu over time.
> 
> Right now I'm dialed in nicely. My rig, isn't too loud, it's not too hot, and my vcore is at 1.48. I know from test runs that to go from my current 4.6ghz to 4.7-4.8 is going to require me to go in the neighborhood of 1.55v of VC. It seems silly to tinker with my OC again, but the OCD overclocker in me is thinking about buying another fan some day.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> From the pros on here, as long as you can keep it cool then, volt on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember Mus1mus had in their signature"Vishera, if you can cool it, clock it." I didn't realize that was meant to be taken so literally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I coined the term.
Click to expand...

.... eherm?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My board seems to be voltage locked.. everything above 1.55 vcore results in no boot at all.. i tried extreme LLC which also results in no boot..
> 
> Is there a work around or something? Its not the temps but the voltage that is holding me back now.. vrm's and CPU are well below the max save temp. Never had this before though..


Voltage monitoring disabled in Bios?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Voltage monitoring disabled in Bios?


I don't think i have that option in bios.


----------



## Mega Man

Again I will say
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My board seems to be voltage locked.. everything above 1.55 vcore results in no boot at all.. i tried extreme LLC which also results in no boot..
> 
> Is there a work around or something? Its not the temps but the voltage that is holding me back now.. vrm's and CPU are well below the max save temp. Never had this before though..
> 
> Anyone who knows how to get rid of this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yep.
> 
> dont buy gigabyte


----------



## mus1mus

You get what you ___ for.

Cheap stuff = _____ results.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You get what you ___ for.
> 
> Cheap stuff = _____ results.


Never heard a more stupid claim than this... it was the same price as where i bought the Asus for and is the highest end FX board.. so your statement is utterly false, and you claim that my statements are false...?

Its also a stupid claim.. people are using their cheaper hardware and try to do stuff which is actually meant for high end boards and blame the board or the component for it if it cannot do it or something blows up..

I guess you are simply being obnoxious and a troll...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Never heard a more stupid claim than this... it was the same price as where i bought the Asus for and is the highest end FX board.. so your statement is utterly false, and you claim that my statements are false...?
> 
> Its also a stupid claim.. people are using their cheaper hardware and try to do stuff which is actually meant for high end boards and blame the board or the component for it if it cannot do it or something blows up..
> 
> I guess you are simply being obnoxious and a troll...


cheap doesn't always mean price...just because someone over pays for something that's not as robust doesnt negate that fact


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Never heard a more stupid claim than this... it was the same price as where i bought the Asus for and is the highest end FX board.. so your statement is utterly false, and you claim that my statements are false...?
> 
> Its also a stupid claim.. people are using their cheaper hardware and try to do stuff which is actually meant for high end boards and blame the board or the component for it if it cannot do it or something blows up..
> 
> I guess you are simply being obnoxious and a troll...


Troll?









Just because you bought (not bought! You got it as an exchange for your kitty. Not sure what else came with it to compensate for the kitty price.) doesn't mean it is priced the same as Asus everywhere in the world. It is meant to replace the UD3.

Match a high end Asus you mean?









Get a gasp of reality and wake up off a dream.

Call me stupid. That's alright. You have never been able to prove us wrong when it comes to our recommendations.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I got a question...I may have resolved it not sure yet as it was 3 am when I finished the last steps and I had to be awake for work at 5....

Anyhow I've been revamping the old rig using my phanteks pro case for a friend (asrock 990fx killer, my 8320e at 4.4, 8gb g skill sniper at stock speed slightly overvolted, 760 gtx graphics, 840 Evo 120gb ssd as boot, 500gb wd black as game drive, 600 watt rosewill capstone (not that it matters for this question)....

The problem I'm having is i kept the HD with windows loaded on it and changed the default steam folder into a steamlibrary folder and the game in question ran great no issues with physical memory usage just under 6gb...after deleting some things and trying to free up some space I'm getting 95 to 98 percent physical memory usage and losing textures and getting studders and glitches in the same game with same settings...by losing textures I mean like when you run out of vram (vram was sitting at a cool 1gb) and it stops rendering them so they disappear or get muddy...anyhow I noticed somehow the pagefile got turned off on that drive somehow so I enabled it again to 16gb (old habits die hard) and it helped some but after awhile it happened again...

So I've ran all scans to rule out virus or adware and then I wiped the drive and moved the steam library back and re enabled page file on freshly partitioned drive...

Has anyone seen this happen recently? I know fragmentation can slow access times and such but can it cause the issues I was having?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> cheap doesn't always mean price...just because someone over pays for something that's not as robust doesnt negate that fact


you are right and i understand but that is not the case here... my gamin G1 board is far from being a cheapo board.. in many ways its more high end than the Sabertooth i owned..

Audio is much better, M.2 socket, better LAN, better Looking, better build quality etc. I do agree that the Sabertooth is a much better overlcocking board but that's about it, as for the rest i still prefer my Gigabyte over the Asus Sabertooth due to this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> cheap doesn't always mean price...just because someone over pays for something that's not as robust doesnt negate that fact


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you bought (not bought! You got it as an exchange for your kitty. Not sure what else came with it to compensate for the kitty price.) doesn't mean it is priced the same as Asus everywhere in the world. It is meant to replace the UD3.
> 
> Match a high end Asus you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get a gasp of reality and wake up off a dream.
> 
> Call me stupid. That's alright. You have never been able to prove us wrong when it comes to our recommendations.


Yet again we arrive at the aftermath of your own conclusion and misreading of my posts..

I didn't get the Gigabyte because of an exchange but i got my money back instead because they were sick and tired of having to send these board for RMA which is a nightmare with Asus... From that money i BOUGHT the Gigabyte so yeah, i did bought the Gigabyte because i could just as well sell my system and keep the money instead...

I am not from over the world but from the Netherlands so i don't really care what this board costs on the other side of the world since i am here..

It also isn't meant to replace the UD3 dude, its still being sold here same as for the UD5, get your facts strait..

I don't call YOU stupid, i think you are an very intelligent man instead, but sometimes you make stupid claims just to piss me off..

And yes, i did proof some of you wrong with certain things..

Enough about this now, its stupid and doesn't contribute to the thread..


----------



## mus1mus

Truth pisses off people. Enough said.


----------



## Alastair

I am gonna come out and say that the G1 is a similar board to the UD3 in terms of power delivery. It only has a few extra features to keep it competitive to other "gaming" boards. However it is not a replacement for a UD5. The REAL replacement for the UD5 is the new UD5 R5.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes you are right dude, didn't know about the R5 to be honest. Seems like a good nice board. Sadly it hasn't got M.2 it also has much beefier vrm heat sinks so yes it has better power delivery.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes you are right dude, didn't know about the R5 to be honest. Seems like a good nice board. Sadly it hasn't got M.2 it also has much beefier vrm heat sinks so yes it has better power delivery.


I think you are all right, but for different things. Your Gigabyte isn't a cheap board, but not always all things of the same price do things the same. Like you pointed out, the Gigabyte you bought has M2, nice colours, USB 3.1 etc. But, it's not the best for overclocking. So, one must always prioritize things when he buys and select first the most important features. Take Asrock. It also has expensive motherboards, but they are never the best choice to overclock. Asrock inundates you with features, colours, strange shaped heatsinks, galaxy background in the BIOS, fancy software that actually works, etc. But nobody should pick if overclock is 1st priority. Or take the Giga 970 UD3P. You could buy it for 72 euros a year ago (now risen a bit) and you could hit 4.5Ghz without any sweat. BUT, it's a PAIN in the BIOS, it was a pain with the first releases of USB drivers and i even saw a change with the VIA audio driver. Oh and you are left with a Beta BIOS forever and no new drivers. Oh and the Gigabyte software is completely useless, because even if you try, after a point you can't stand how ugly and convoluted it is and you uninstall it. The Asrock 970 Extreme3 on the other hand, can't hold a candle for overclocking to the UD3P, but otherwise, it's a much more easygoing motherboard and has no hidden psycho BIOS bugs. If you want to run FX6300 and you are a rookie and don't want to overclock, the Asrock would be actually better.

I wouldn't say that cheap parts bring necessarily cheap results, but cheap parts have limitations. And limitations exist in every price point, even the more expensive motherboards. The trick, is to be able to evaluate your needs and then prioritize which gives you what for that price point.

EDIT: My final conclusion after reading this forum, is:
- You want to save some money and like features, Star Trek BIOS and don't mind higher temps? Get Asrock. You also get a dehumidifier for free.
- You want higher overclock, working BIOS and don't mind to pay more? Get ASUS.
- You want die hard motherboard, with horrible BIOS and close to ASUS for overclocking, while saving a bit? Get Gigabyte.
- With reservation because i 've only seen the BIOS: You want to save some money, but without skimping on the hardware so much like Asrock and get a beautiful BIOS? Buy Biostar.
- You want to save some money, like nice colours and dragons and don't mind to risk having Nikos mosfets? Buy MSI. If you get the old Nikos, also buy a fan for the VRM.


----------



## Undervolter

I just read that the NVMe is bound to become the new standard for SSD? I haven't been paying much attention. Anyway, so, i thought to consolidate my current platform and forget about further upgrades for the forseable future and i found this little gem.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/ssd-drives/zardon/sk-hynix-canvas-sl301-500gb-ssd-review/

I just ordered the 250GB version for the awesome price of 61 euros. This thing on paper could be even faster than my Crucial BX100... But i will keep it as spare.







I love such bargains. I only use 57GB on my current SSD and this is with Skyrim modded... So i won't be needing more space.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes you are right dude, didn't know about the R5 to be honest. Seems like a good nice board. Sadly it hasn't got M.2 it also has much beefier vrm heat sinks so yes it has better power delivery.


What you bought is essentially a UD3 in fancy dress

I know you don't want to hear that but it really is.

I've got limited experience with Giga and MSI on AMD but I really don't have much to say about the 3 Asus AM3+ boards I've used and with what I've heard friends and very well respected peoples from around the interwebz say about the 970 Pro Aura Asus I can't recommend anything else to people.

Based on Price and Features it goes like this:

970 Pro Aura for those wanting a solid board with decent features, Sabertooth for anything above that and CVF-Z if you REALLY want it because tbh there isn't much I can't do on the Kitty that I need the CVF-Z for


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What you bought is essentially a UD3 in fancy dress
> 
> I know you don't want to hear that but it really is.
> 
> I've got limited experience with Giga and MSI on AMD but I really don't have much to say about the 3 Asus AM3+ boards I've used and with what I've heard friends and very well respected peoples from around the interwebz say about the 970 Pro Aura Asus I can't recommend anything else to people.
> 
> Based on Price and Features it goes like this:
> 
> 970 Pro Aura for those wanting a solid board with decent features, Sabertooth for anything above that and CVF-Z if you REALLY want it because tbh there isn't much I can't do on the Kitty that I need the CVF-Z for


I guess so than..

Still, there is nothing wrong with this board, i only expect more than it can deliver perhaps.

There is a little more to it than performance and features though. I had 2 boards that died on me from Asus and dealing with their RMA department is a nightmare around here.. as i explained before so that is a major drawback in buying one of their components.

Only one Gigabyte failed on me after heavy usage but perhaps it was the PSU that failed on me and took the board with it. I was using that board over 2 years and not one Sabertooth lasted longer than half a year... so that says a lot IMO. Maybe it was a bad batch i don't know but that is also a major drawback too.

Gigabyte support is much better over here since i have the phone number of their rep and sales manager.

I was very happy with the overclocking capabilities of the Sabertooth but since i am only able of getting 4.8GHz with this chip which this board can handle with ease its a bit overkill to go for an overclocking board with this chip. If i would have a better chip i would say yes i would stick with the Sabertooth but in my case the G1 Gaming board suits me better because of its features, looks and performance wise.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What you bought is essentially a UD3 in fancy dress
> 
> I know you don't want to hear that but it really is.
> 
> I've got limited experience with Giga and MSI on AMD but I really don't have much to say about the 3 Asus AM3+ boards I've used and with what I've heard friends and very well respected peoples from around the interwebz say about the 970 Pro Aura Asus I can't recommend anything else to people.
> 
> Based on Price and Features it goes like this:
> 
> 970 Pro Aura for those wanting a solid board with decent features, Sabertooth for anything above that and CVF-Z if you REALLY want it because tbh there isn't much I can't do on the Kitty that I need the CVF-Z for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so than..
> 
> Still, there is nothing wrong with this board, *i only expect more than it can deliver perhaps.*
> 
> There is a little more to it than performance and features though. I had 2 boards that died on me from Asus and dealing with their RMA department is a nightmare around here.. as i explained before so that is a major drawback in buying one of their components.
> 
> Only one Gigabyte failed on me after heavy usage but perhaps it was the PSU that failed on me and took the board with it. I was using that board over 2 years and not one Sabertooth lasted longer than half a year... so that says a lot IMO. Maybe it was a bad batch i don't know but that is also a major drawback too.
> 
> Gigabyte support is much better over here since i have the phone number of their rep and sales manager.
> 
> I was very happy with the overclocking capabilities of the Sabertooth but since i am only able of getting 4.8GHz with this chip which this board can handle with ease its a bit overkill to go for an overclocking board with this chip. If i would have a better chip i would say yes i would stick with the Sabertooth but in my case the G1 Gaming board suits me better because of its features, looks and performance wise.
Click to expand...

That there is the issue I think.

I wouldn't go so far as to say it's a bad board, I personally think there are better options for the price but that's me.

If you say Giga support is better there then you say so, my experience with them in EU has been terrible, Wife recently RMA'd her Sabertooth and Asus were very efficient and courteous and that goes a long way with me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That there is the issue I think.
> 
> I wouldn't go so far as to say it's a bad board, I personally think there are better options for the price but that's me.
> 
> If you say Giga support is better there then you say so, my experience with them in EU has been terrible, Wife recently RMA'd her Sabertooth and Asus were very efficient and courteous and that goes a long way with me


Yes it is, that's because i went from an overclocking board to an gaming board and they are made with different things in mind i guess.

Its a very nice board indeed no complaints whatsoever only the BIOS could be better but i guess you can't have it all, we have to wait for new AM4 boards and see what they will deliver for the price. Rumor has it that it will be on par with Intel so that looks very promising.

Support is very dependent on the region it seems, i have very very very bad experience with Asus while others have been treated great visa versa with Gigabyte. Does that mean it a bad brand? In my opinion NO could it be a heck of a lot better? Most definitely YES.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it is, that's because i went from an overclocking board to an gaming board and they are made with different things in mind i guess.
> 
> Its a very nice board indeed no complaints whatsoever only the BIOS could be better but i guess you can't have it all, we have to wait for new AM4 boards and see what they will deliver for the price. Rumor has it that it will be on par with Intel so that looks very promising.
> 
> Support is very dependent on the region it seems, i have very very very bad experience with Asus while others have been treated great visa versa with Gigabyte. Does that mean it a bad brand? In my opinion NO could it be a heck of a lot better? Most definitely YES.


The big question is: Do you REALLY need 200 Mhz more or is it just for the kick of it? Because if you don't need it, you made the right choice (i don't think the Aura was out when you bought). You got a motherboard, with the latest connection standards available in AM3+ and good audio (i remember you are audiophile). Will 200Mhz do any perceivable difference in gaming?

I don't know, maybe it's because i 've been tired from years of catching up with PCs, but in your place, between Sabertooth and the Gaming, i would have bought the gigabyte too. Because i think the features are more important than the 200Mhz margin.

Also, if you don't intend to go Zen, wait until Vishera goes EOL and you could try your luck with another chip. I expect FX prices to drop at least 20 euros. They are already falling a bit here.

At the end, i think too much about this is about perception.


----------



## Benjiw

4.8ghz is alright but honestly I see better performance at 5ghz in terms of fps and stuff, I will say it is slight, nothing ground breaking but still worth it to me.


----------



## kfxsti

An odd question to ask i know... but just got my my new memory in for my MSI 970 gaming mobo. And i did the Xmp profile for the 2133mhz. This should fine right?


----------



## Mega Man

usually it is fine, just not tested on amd ( intel memory profile )


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 4.8ghz is alright but honestly I see better performance at 5ghz in terms of fps and stuff, I will say it is slight, nothing ground breaking but still worth it to me.


Then you did well to buy the Sabertooth.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Then you did well to buy the Sabertooth.


I had a UD5 first but it died and killed my original 8350 everyone here then told me the sabertooth would probably be better for my needs so picked one up. I also started watercooling due to the heat of the FX lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I had a UD5 first but it died and killed my original 8350 everyone here then told me the sabertooth would probably be better for my needs so picked one up. I also started watercooling due to the heat of the FX lol.


Yeah, the FX does get a bit toasty, doesn't it... But nothing that undervolting can't solve.







The problem with AM3+, is that the "perfect solution" came too late. I mean the ASUS 970 Aura, which overclocks like a Sabertooth, but has the latest features too. Everyone on AM3+ has been considering the platform as dead end since 2012-13. I fell victim to the "that's it folks, nothing more to see here" too and now i find myself with 8 AM3+ motherboards, 4 of which have no front USB3 header (i don't have any device that would need front USB3, but all my cases have USB3 ports and it's a bit annoying to always have to use USB3 to USB2 adapter and i may in the future use something that needs front USB3) and only 1 motherboard with the new fashion of "dedicated audio capacitors" (although i don't care too much about audio) and 0 with USB 3.1 or M2. It's more a mental problem rather than one of real usage, but i find it a bit annoying that now i have motherboards with lacking or obsolete features, while if i had waited, i could buy the latest. I may end up buying yet another motherboard, although i will never come to use all these motherboards... But, it's the lack of front USB3 that's bugging me the most. AM3+ may have been dead as a socket since 2012, but not so much as a platform as it turns out.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, the FX does get a bit toasty, doesn't it... But nothing that undervolting can't solve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with AM3+, is that the "perfect solution" came too late. I mean the ASUS 970 Aura, which overclocks like a Sabertooth, but has the latest features too. Everyone on AM3+ has been considering the platform as dead end since 2012-13. I fell victim to the "that's it folks, nothing more to see here" too and now i find myself with 8 AM3+ motherboards, 4 of which have no front USB3 header (i don't have any device that would need front USB3, but all my cases have USB3 ports and it's a bit annoying to always have to use USB3 to USB2 adapter and i may in the future use something that needs front USB3) and only 1 motherboard with the new fashion of "dedicated audio capacitors" (although i don't care too much about audio) and 0 with USB 3.1 or M2. It's more a mental problem rather than one of real usage, but i find it a bit annoying that now i have motherboards with lacking or obsolete features, while if i had waited, i could buy the latest. I may end up buying yet another motherboard, although i will never come to use all these motherboards... But, it's the lack of front USB3 that's bugging me the most. AM3+ may have been dead as a socket since 2012, but not so much as a platform as it turns out.


Honestly if I were in your position I'd wait for AM4 and update, but when it comes to old tech, that's part of the gamble, we all buy tech that is dead or obsolete within 3 years time. I'm fine with it personally, my 8350 rigs have done me well and happy with their performance so I've no complaints. I too wish the motherboard makers would have sorted their act out from the beginning then we would have less blue pill elitists.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Honestly if I were in your position I'd wait for AM4 and update, but when it comes to old tech, that's part of the gamble, we all buy tech that is dead or obsolete within 3 years time. I'm fine with it personally, my 8350 rigs have done me well and happy with their performance so I've no complaints. I too wish the motherboard makers would have sorted their act out from the beginning then we would have less blue pill elitists.


Yeah, i agree about obsolescense and it is also a reason that i refuse to buy expensive motherboards or GPUs, as i don't need the overclock and i use the GPUs more for the supported codecs than for the horsepower.

Upgrading to AM4 is completely out of my plans. It's why i have stashed so many AM3+ and DDR3 parts. My only real need for much computing power is video encoding, which i normally do in a dedicated rig now and i don't encode as much as i used to, so, as far as x264 goes, i am fine and dandy with FX. My next upgrade, must be able to do HQ x265 easily. And judging from Intel 8cores, we are not even close yet. See here (the [email protected] is actually performing like an i5 6600 Skylake, so as far as i am concerned, my CPU is updated to i5 6600 levels):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60230#post_25167753

What's worse, is that x265 is not good enough for me either right now. It's not mature. See comparisons of x264 vs x265 at the same bitrate in the this and the next page here:

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=170986&page=14

It has a known issue of losing detail and grain compared to x264. The advantage is at low bitrates and that it gives smaller file size, but i don't do low bitrate encodes and file size with the amount of HDD space nowdays, isn't an issue. The other main thing, is that x265 is really made to accomodate 4K video. Honestly, i hope to delay my transition to 4K as long as possible. If not for anything else, because i am TIRED of re-ripping and re-encoding everything to match the new resolutions, since there is no way that the upscaling will be as good. Basically, it's what happened with DVD and HD. Your movie collection, automatically became GARBAGE, because when you take a resolution of 720x480 and you upscale it to 1080P monitor, it looks like garbage. And the same will become with 4K monitors. This little game is very much fun for the film studios (because they get to sell you the same film again and again at different resolutions), but it's not fun anymore for me. 1080p resolution is very fine for me and i intend to stay as much as i can. I will hoard 1080p monitors if needed and maybe it makes sense to wait until 8K is mainstream, because when it does, we will be at the same situation ALL OVER AGAIN. Your Blu Ray films and even worse, your HD encodes, will look like utter garbage in 8K monitor and of course DVDs will be unwatchable from the bluryness and blockiness.

Also, early AM4 adoption will only make me repeat the same mistake. Although i wish AMD the best, i doubt they will manage to get everything perfect from the get go (i mean, errata, steppings, chipset, drivers). AMD has a track record (remember Phenom I, Bulldozer, 780g chipset with SATA driver problems for years). Plus, motherboards will get refreshed certainly and again.

So, it's better that i wait and when i upgrade again, i want to feel "wow, what a difference" for a change. So, in a way, i did predict correctly that the FX would be more than enough for me as long as i use x264. My prediction wasn't as good as to the evolution of AM3+ motherboards (i should have waited more).

Anyway, the FX, for x264 is plenty for me and same for the 2 games i play. After 1 year, i have still to finish Skyrim (restarted 100 times testing mods) and after that, i have to play Oblivion. And the FX doesn't have any problem with those. And after that, i want to go back to Shogun II, where FX doesn't have problem there either.

It's actually amazing, that the "old FX" of 2012 matches in a codec that started development in 2013, the performance of a shining Skylake 6600 that comes 4 years later. I couldn't have planned it better myself! For me the FX series has been encoding heaven.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

If I were to do a comparison between a FX System and something else, what clock speed (for the overclocked portion) do you guys think would be better in terms of something everyone can hit, 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz?

I personally think 4.8 is pretty easy to hit with the newer chips and can be had on Air cooling as well but I wouldn't mind some input from the people in here


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If I were to do a comparison between a FX System and something else, what clock speed (for the overclocked portion) do you guys think would be better in terms of something everyone can hit, 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz?
> 
> I personally think 4.8 is pretty easy to hit with the newer chips and can be had on Air cooling as well but I wouldn't mind some input from the people in here


I don't think all "decent" motherboards can do 4.8, independently from the CPU's ability. I remember several cases of Gigabyte and an MSI Gaming user that could never hit 4.8.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If I were to do a comparison between a FX System and something else, what clock speed (for the overclocked portion) do you guys think would be better in terms of something everyone can hit, 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz?
> 
> I personally think 4.8 is pretty easy to hit with the newer chips and can be had on Air cooling as well but I wouldn't mind some input from the people in here


4.4 or 4.6 imo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If I were to do a comparison between a FX System and something else, what clock speed (for the overclocked portion) do you guys think would be better in terms of something everyone can hit, 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz?
> 
> I personally think 4.8 is pretty easy to hit with the newer chips and can be had on Air cooling as well but I wouldn't mind some input from the people in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think all "decent" motherboards can do 4.8, independently from the CPU's ability. I remember several cases of Gigabyte and an MSI Gaming user that could never hit 4.8.
Click to expand...

That was my thinking as well, 4.6 for me is 1.404v and 4.8 is 1.454v so there isn't a major difference in terms of voltage used (or temperature for that matter)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If I were to do a comparison between a FX System and something else, what clock speed (for the overclocked portion) do you guys think would be better in terms of something everyone can hit, 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz?
> 
> I personally think 4.8 is pretty easy to hit with the newer chips and can be had on Air cooling as well but I wouldn't mind some input from the people in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 or 4.6 imo
Click to expand...

Interesting, I am using an FX-8370 which does turbo to 4.3 at stock so I was wanting to create a semi-decent gap between stock and overclocked hence the decision between 4.6 and 4.8.

Thanks for the input guys and if anyone else has a suggestion then by all means bring it forward


----------



## mus1mus

Agree with mega on this one.

IMO, it takes a good amount of tweaking, good board, good PSU to hit 4.8. Not to mention, cooling.

It would also be worthy to say that most Intel guys don't even need to OC to be satisfied. Let alone put a 212 on their fast rig. Psychologically fast.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Agree with mega on this one.
> 
> IMO, it takes a good amount of tweaking, good board, good PSU to hit 4.8. Not to mention, cooling.
> 
> It would also be worthy to say that most Intel guys don't even need to OC to be satisfied. Let alone put a 212 on their fast rig. Psychologically fast.


Really?

tbh all I did was punch in x24 Multi, bumped voltage to 1.48v and worked down from there haha.

remember, I've also done 4.8 Stable on a Hyper 212









I get where you are coming from though, maybe things like this have just become easy for me now, always good to gain some perspective every now and then


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Really?
> 
> tbh all I did was punch in x24 Multi, bumped voltage to 1.48v and worked down from there haha.
> 
> remember, I've also done 4.8 Stable on a Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get where you are coming from though, maybe things like this have just become easy for me now, always good to gain some perspective every now and then


This might be exactly because you use 8370, which by all accounts, is the easiest FX to overclock. It's Stilt's favourite SKU too. All the revamped Vishera chips are good overclockers, but the 8370 and 8370E are especially good, as they require unusually low voltage for the same clocks, compared to the "old" SKUs. We 've seen some particularlly good 8320Es too in the forum, but they aren't so consistent and a forum member actually got a less than average chip. The xx70s are better.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Really?
> 
> tbh all I did was punch in x24 Multi, bumped voltage to 1.48v and worked down from there haha.
> 
> remember, I've also done 4.8 Stable on a Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get where you are coming from though, maybe things like this have just become easy for me now, always good to gain some perspective every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be exactly because you use 8370, which by all accounts, is the easiest FX to overclock. It's Stilt's favourite SKU too. All the revamped Vishera chips are good overclockers, but the 8370 and 8370E are especially good, as they require unusually low voltage for the same clocks, compared to the "old" SKUs. We 've seen some particularlly good 8320Es too in the forum, but they aren't so consistent and a forum member actually got a less than average chip. The xx70s are better.
Click to expand...

my 8350 was a similar story except it required 1.464v for 4.8Ghz.

above 4.8 requires a good amount of tweaking I agree but up to that point I've not really had issues unless I'm pushing over 2400NB and 2600HT


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Really?
> 
> tbh all I did was punch in x24 Multi, bumped voltage to 1.48v and worked down from there haha.
> 
> remember, I've also done 4.8 Stable on a Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get where you are coming from though, maybe things like this have just become easy for me now, always good to gain some perspective every now and then


1. You are not new to the platform.
2. You have a good chip.
3. You have a good board.
4. You have a good PSU.

The list can go on you know.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Really?
> 
> tbh all I did was punch in x24 Multi, bumped voltage to 1.48v and worked down from there haha.
> 
> remember, I've also done 4.8 Stable on a Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get where you are coming from though, maybe things like this have just become easy for me now, always good to gain some perspective every now and then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You are not new to the platform.
> 2. You have a good chip.
> 3. You have a good board.
> 4. You have a good PSU.
> 
> The list can go on you know.
Click to expand...

1. True, I'll not argue that

2.I've not had the opportunity to play around with anything less than a M5A99X Evo.

3.my 8370 is a decent chip I'd agree and my 8350 isn't exactly bad either.

4. For the most part yes, I tend not to buy crappy power supplies.

You've made your points well, I'll do some testing between 4.6 and 4.8 to see if there is any difference worth mentioning.


----------



## mus1mus

If pitted against an i7, you will need every bit of clock speed you can muster from the FX. Esp with skylake.

The i5 is the interesting bit IMO. Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If pitted against an i7, you will need every bit of clock speed you can muster from the FX. Esp with skylake.
> 
> The i5 is the interesting bit IMO. Looking forward to your results.


I agree, hence why I was asking what most consider an "easy" overclock for an FX, I think of it as somewhere between 4.6 and 4.8Ghz but that's me.

As I said I'll do some testing between 4.6 and 4.8 to see if it's worth it or not but I have a feeling 4.8 will be the better route to go for it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> my 8350 was a similar story except it required 1.464v for 4.8Ghz.
> 
> above 4.8 requires a good amount of tweaking I agree but up to that point I've not really had issues unless I'm pushing over 2400NB and 2600HT


I have to agree on 4.6 because I got a real winner of an e chip that requires 1.512v @ 4.8 to be stable in everything I throw at it...this is on the saber with at that time nearly 900mm rad space....on the killer with the same rad space I could only manage 4.6 before the thermals got out of hand...4.4 was easy on all the boards my chips have been in 4.6 wasnt rough but beyond that was more tweaking

On a side note I figured out the issue I was having with the second computer...but I can't explain why it worked fine before then and suddenly started...Anyhow the issue was in fact an issue with the game in question (black ops 3) and the specific video card (760gtx) apparently the game will run flawlessly on 1024 x 786...but any other resolution can cause the memory usage and random frame drops with muddy textures...however with some frame timing tweaks in the .ini it runs really smooth on any settings occasional dip to 50fps but much better than 17fps with Nintendo 64 style textures lol


----------



## Alastair

Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?

On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?

Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.


Use AMD Overdrive, it's the only thing I've found that will accurately read it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> Use AMD Overdrive, it's the only thing I've found that will accurately read it
Click to expand...

running Prime 95 my thermal margin (idle at 70C) drops to 50C which corresponds with the CPU 0 temp on HW INFO which is reading 20C.


----------



## Alastair

See how Thermal margin in Overdrive and CPU 0 in HWinfo correspond?

Anyways. Does the stilts 768k - 896k prime 95 testing method work as well on Kaviri as it does on Vishera?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> Use AMD Overdrive, it's the only thing I've found that will accurately read it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> running Prime 95 my thermal margin (idle at 70C) drops to 50C which corresponds with the CPU 0 temp on HW INFO which is reading 20C.
Click to expand...

Well thats good news then, looks like HWiNFO64 was updated, thats some good info


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.


do you mean kaveri?


----------



## miklkit

Most AMD users these days seem to be using all bargain basement hardware and are starting from 3.5 ghz anyway. Even a 4.5 ghz OC is a huge achievement for them. My first goal was 4.5 ghz and it took 7 months to get there without burning up everything. Still lost the motherboard and should have lost the cpu too. Heh. I ended up replacing everything except the cpu and ram. Methinks my experience is closer to average than yours, so aim low.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean kaveri?
Click to expand...

Yes but I already figured it out. CPU0 in HWInfo corresponds with AMD's Thermal Margin.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean kaveri?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I already figured it out. CPU0 in HWInfo corresponds with AMD's Thermal Margin.
Click to expand...

and like PD, no actual thermal sensor. Utterly inaccurate below 45*c iirc or 40* hence your really really low idle temps.. (mine is idling @ 1.7*c or so hwinfo claims)

socket and Vrm temps will likely be an issue long before the core temp


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean kaveri?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I already figured it out. CPU0 in HWInfo corresponds with AMD's Thermal Margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and like PD, no actual thermal sensor. Utterly inaccurate below 45*c iirc or 40* hence your really really low idle temps.. (mine is idling @ 1.7*c or so hwinfo claims)
> 
> socket and Vrm temps will likely be an issue long before the core temp
Click to expand...

I hit a whole 20C under load according to the thing doing Prime 95. Must say the Arctic Freezer 30 has impressed me so far.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Can anyone give me guidelines on the temp readouts for Kairi based Athlons?
> 
> On HWinfo 64 I see CPU 0 which Idles at stupid low temps. Like 3C. Then there is CPU 0 Package which is idling at 36.5C currently. Reaches mid 60's on IBT. What is the guidelines for package temps? 72C like on FX?
> 
> Then under the A88x pro tab there is CPU what I am sure is socket temps like on FX platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean kaveri?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I already figured it out. CPU0 in HWInfo corresponds with AMD's Thermal Margin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and like PD, no actual thermal sensor. Utterly inaccurate below 45*c iirc or 40* hence your really really low idle temps.. (mine is idling @ 1.7*c or so hwinfo claims)
> 
> socket and Vrm temps will likely be an issue long before the core temp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hit a whole 20C under load according to the thing doing Prime 95. Must say the Arctic Freezer 30 has impressed me so far.
Click to expand...

You'll rarely have an issue keeping those chips cool, they just are a pain to overclock past 4.6 -_-


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

ya past 4.6 was pretty much impossible to stabilize

to the point where IMHO, FX-4350(full cache 2 module quad core chip) > anything on FM2+ for high clocks. they higher frequency on NB and HT combined with a bclk that isn't linked to the PCIe Freqency

SR or EX would have been beastly on 32nm (yes i know not likely worth the cost redesign from 28nm to make it work on AM3+)

the uArch showed marked improvements that you could actually see on a day to day basis when compared to a similarly clocked PD chip, if only it got a node that wasn't gimped from the get go.


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys I need some help. I tried to play a high quality havec x265 video with MPC-HC with madVR. Configuration >
1. Fx8320 @3.5ghz with r9 280,8gb ram, cpu utilization 90-99% And the video was stuttering.
2. Xeon x5650 @3.8ghz with gtx670 12gb ram, smooth, cpu utilization 25-35%.
In both cases video decoder none and dxva2 tested. Tried haali, enhanced video renderer, same... Stuttering in the former. Please help.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Guys I need some help. I tried to play a high quality havec x265 video with MPC-HC with madVR. Configuration >
> 1. Fx8320 @3.5ghz with r9 280,8gb ram, cpu utilization 90-99% And the video was stuttering.
> 2. Xeon x5650 @3.8ghz with gtx670 12gb ram, smooth, cpu utilization 25-35%.
> In both cases video decoder none and dxva2 tested. Tried haali, enhanced video renderer, same... Stuttering in the former. Please help.


Please fill out a sig rig it will help us , help you .

It might sound silly , but try setting the affinity for the progam you are using to play the video with to 6 of the 8 cores and give it a try.

How hot is it in Bangledesh? Good cooling , good board , good psu? Mixing sets of ram? What is the exact kit of ram you have and what are your settings , including voltage to them as well as the cpu/nb?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Guys I need some help. I tried to play a high quality havec x265 video with MPC-HC with madVR. Configuration >
> 1. Fx8320 @3.5ghz with r9 280,8gb ram, cpu utilization 90-99% And the video was stuttering.
> 2. Xeon x5650 @3.8ghz with gtx670 12gb ram, smooth, cpu utilization 25-35%.
> In both cases video decoder none and dxva2 tested. Tried haali, enhanced video renderer, same... Stuttering in the former. Please help.


The FX (even the 6300), can play x265 with no problem. Your problem is in the codecs. Try MPC-HC or Klite. These contain LAV. LAV uses the x264 hardware acceleration through a sort of software hack/patch to accelerate x265. I 've even tried uncompressed 4K video and FX plays it with no problem and i don't remember the CPU usage, but i remember that i was very happy, because i was expecting more. Haali is just a splitter, so it can't influence the acceleration. The renderer has to do with the look of the image. Your problem is the codec that affects the use of hardware acceleration.

Your CPU hits 99%, because your GPU's hardware acceleration doesn't kick in for some reason and so the CPU tries to do 100% software rendering.
EDIT:

Also, in LAV, if you see that dxva2 doesn't work, try to set it to the "copyback" option. I now read you used MPC-HC. Try to uninstall the reinstall. Try also reinstalling your GPU drivers.

EDIT2: Just in case, try also some OTHER x265 video and see if you have the same problem. I really don't know, only suspicion, but in the early x264 days (and not so early), the dvxa acceleration couldn't work, unless the video was encoding with certain precise settings of the encoder. Later this was overcome, but i have no idea if this could apply to x265 too. Theoretically, you may have a x265 video that is badly encoded.


----------



## hurricane28

Is there something wrong with this site?

I tried to upload an image but it keeps failing for some reason. Maintenance perhaps?


----------



## hurricane28




----------



## hurricane28

quite stable.

I do get random PC shutdowns when i am working in Adobe Premiere pro all of a sudden.. I think the new Nvidia driver is causing this but i am not sure, have to test this tomorrow.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> quite stable.
> 
> I do get random PC shutdowns when i am working in Adobe Premiere pro all of a sudden.. I think the new Nvidia driver is causing this but i am not sure, have to test this tomorrow.


What speed? And randomly shutting down? turn on Xtreme mode and do 20 runs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What speed? And randomly shutting down? turn on Xtreme mode and do 20 runs.


Oh sorry, i am at 4.88 GHz now. Yes its completely random, i had several clips opened in Premiere and when i wanted to apply the warp stabilizer it shuts down but not completely, i see the lights of my motherboard are still burning and the cooler is also running and there is 65 watts being pulled from the wall.. kinda strange, never had this problem before.

I am completely stable, i did a lot of video editing before with this same setting so i doubt its the overclock because i never had problems before.

What Xtreme mode do you mean, there is no Xtreme mode in IBT AVX.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh sorry, i am at 4.88 GHz now. Yes its completely random, i had several clips opened in Premiere and when i wanted to apply the warp stabilizer it shuts down but not completely, i see the lights of my motherboard are still burning and the cooler is also running and there is 65 watts being pulled from the wall.. kinda strange, never had this problem before.
> 
> I am completely stable, i did a lot of video editing before with this same setting so i doubt its the overclock because i never had problems before.
> 
> What Xtreme mode do you mean, there is no Xtreme mode in IBT AVX.


Right click on the "Start" button, there is an Xtreme mode. You're not fully stable if you're having random crashes, this is why I say my 4670k is able to pass IBT AVX one xtreme mode maximum 20 runs but it isn't "fully stable" because it crashes in games like CSGO and The Culling. Keep at it, you'll get there, maybe it's a memory issue?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

10 runs of very high is nothing to brag about








you are still crashing not stable...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT* stable.
> 
> I do get random PC shutdowns when i am working in Adobe Premiere pro all of a sudden.. I think the new Nvidia driver is causing this but i am not sure, have to test this tomorrow.


there fixed it for you..

hmm how long does your work take in premier per day usually? take that amount and multiply it by 3. now you have the minimum amount of testing you need to do.

build yourself a reliable suite like most of the regulars here have, (one or two programs don't constitute a test suite) and run your varied suite for that duration of time.

so if you do 8hr days on premier full 24hrs of stress is IMHO the minimum

I don't want to hear about the unrealistic load, this is the aspect of the stress that allows it to find issues faster.

data integrity and Component performance variance are effected by instability.

take your bloody time and do it right, after that lets see how many problems you actually have.,


----------



## mus1mus

I have set up 7 overclcked 5930Ks that does Premier Pro 24/7 for at least 4 months now that didn't had a glitch on any of them. No IBT nor OCCT involved. Just X265 Bench available at HWBOT.

Done 6 simultaneous runs of encoding to fully saturate the 32 GB RAM that were also overclocked. Not to mention Cache OC as well.

Can't recommend anything else.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Right click on the "Start" button, there is an Xtreme mode. You're not fully stable if you're having random crashes, this is why I say my 4670k is able to pass IBT AVX one xtreme mode maximum 20 runs but it isn't "fully stable" because it crashes in games like CSGO and The Culling. Keep at it, you'll get there, maybe it's a memory issue?


Thanks man, will try that Xtreme mode later this day









I am sorry i forgot to mention that it only happens in Premiere pro when i click on warp stabilizer. The maximum mode took me roughly 1,5 hour to complete and as you can see the numbers are rather similar which in my understanding of the program means that i am stable, but correct me if i am wrong.
It also stresses the memory to the max.
I am going to try the Xtreme mode though, curious as to how that stresses my system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Right click on the "Start" button, there is an Xtreme mode. You're not fully stable if you're having random crashes, this is why I say my 4670k is able to pass IBT AVX one xtreme mode maximum 20 runs but it isn't "fully stable" because it crashes in games like CSGO and The Culling. Keep at it, you'll get there, maybe it's a memory issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 10 runs of very high is nothing to brag about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are still crashing not stable...
> there fixed it for you..
> 
> hmm how long does your work take in premier per day usually? take that amount and multiply it by 3. now you have the minimum amount of testing you need to do.
> 
> build yourself a reliable suite like most of the regulars here have, (one or two programs don't constitute a test suite) and run your varied suite for that duration of time.
> 
> so if you do 8hr days on premier full 24hrs of stress is IMHO the minimum
> 
> I don't want to hear about the unrealistic load, this is the aspect of the stress that allows it to find issues faster.
> 
> data integrity and Component performance variance are effected by instability.
> 
> take your bloody time and do it right, after that lets see how many problems you actually have.,


Yes, 10 runs of very high is not even close in being stable indeed, but that was actually an wrong image i uploaded lol

I meant to upload the maximum mode.

It depends actually how long i work in Premiere, its a hobby so when ever i shot some nice footage i want to edit, i can spend all afternoon and even evening jus to use the warp stabilizer or render the entire work aria.

What i mostly do is run IBT AVX very high for 10 or 20 runs and look if the numbers are not far from each other which means that i am little stable, than i start Premiere pro and start rendering and encoding some clips for over 2 hours. If that works i export the entire work aria which stresses the system like no other program can. My CPU goes to 100% and it stays there until the work is done, my ram gets filled up completely, especially with 4K footage and it can take up to 1,5 hour to render or export the entire work aria or even several hours if i added a lot of corrections in the adjustment layer.

Never had a problem with this testing methodology until now actually, i am going to run the Xtreme mode just in case but i am sure it will pass because i know my chip very well and what it is capable of.
IF there are any problems, it probably is the motherboard and in that case i have to back some settings down.

Yes i have first hand experience with corruption and performance issues with an unstable system, that is why i do test this as mentioned above. I did it another way first though, i run IBT AVX maximum for 20 runs and after that i did run Prime95 for over an hour and according to the program i was stable. I opened up Crysis3 and after 5 minutes the PC game crashed and my PC shuts down.

The strange thing now is that i don't get BSOD and i can't see anything in Windows log files, it just turns off but the lights on the motherboard are still on and so as the cooler. Kinda weird behavior and i never seen that before to be honest. I really think its the Nvidia driver because i was reading on the Geforce website a while back and one guy had similar problems with an different driver.

I have to do more test to be certain though, because it happened after i update the Nvidia driver.

Thank you for your input, i am going to test a little more.


----------



## uddarts

once you get ibt to pass then you need to run prime95 overnight for an extended run to get a stability confirmation.

ud


----------



## mus1mus

"Never had.....til now"

Then check for other things other than the OC. IMO, if you are doing sensitive stuff, it really requires extensive testing and methods to deal with an OC'ed system.

May it be the OC, OS, or the apps themselves, be ready to put enough effort to counter such scenario.

You can always drop a multiplier keeping everything constant and try to emulate the issue and be certain the OC is doing it. But maybe, it's a step you want to deny.


----------



## hurricane28

I solved the problem and guess what, it has nothing to do with my system instability...

The problem was that i have set power plan from "prefer maximum performance" to "adaptive" in Nvidia control panel,the reason why it was turning off is that i have set the Mercury Playback Engine to GPU acceleration in Premiere pro which it didn't like and sorta gave up or something and shuts the PC off..

When i set the Mercury Playback Engine to software only, i could render and export just fine.. so i could finally finish my clip.
I checked with Nvidia control panel set to "prefer maximum performance" again and the Mercury Playback Engine to GPU acceleration and it worked.

Could be a bug in the program or maybe with Nvidia drivers. I knew it wasn't my stability because i was using this setting for a couple of weeks now and rendered lots of clips without any problems..

Now my question becomes, what is better? I am running 4.88GHz now with 2570MHz CPU/NB and 2400MHz RAM and 2827MHz HT, when i set the FSB to 260 i can get 4.8GHZ with 2414MHz RAM and 2600MHZ CPU/NB and 4.8GHz CPU. Which would be faster? I know some of you are suggesting higher clock speed but i am not so sure because i tested this and i noticed that 4.8GHz with 2600MHz CPU/NB is actually faster than 5GHz stock CPU/NB.. soo i my guess is that i am at the sweet spot?


----------



## Grompf

Is the FX-8300 also in the "better" C0k Stepping? Can someone tell me that?

Except that 8300 any recommendations ?

Cheers.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grompf*
> 
> Is the FX-8300 also in the "better" C0k Stepping? Can someone tell me that?
> 
> Except that 8300 any recommendations ?
> 
> Cheers.


all FX chips are the same stepping. AFAIK

batch number is what you need to look at, anything after 1428/1429 is considered new Silicon.

the 8300 and the XXXX-E models have had issue with budget baord bios so be careful and update the bios prior to installing the chip.


----------



## Grompf

Yeah I know batch not stepping....I just want to have the newer one that is used in 8370/8370E and 8320E.

My boar bios is up2date, even if I will switch the board.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> all FX chips are the same stepping. AFAIK
> 
> batch number is what you need to look at, anything after 1428/1429 is considered new Silicon.
> 
> the 8300 and the XXXX-E models have had issue with budget baord bios so be careful and update the bios prior to installing the chip.


There are several minor revisions, often called as nodes too. Vishera has been manufactured with C0I, C0J and C0K nodes. Back in the day when AMD wasn't limited by the financial situation the minor revision were much more common. For example with "Hounds" (10h) they had literally tens of different nodes for the different dies. For example RB-C2K variant clocked as well, if not even better than RB-C3. Both of them had several different nodes, with various changes.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> all FX chips are the same stepping. AFAIK
> 
> batch number is what you need to look at, anything after 1428/1429 is considered new Silicon.
> 
> the 8300 and the XXXX-E models have had issue with budget baord bios so be careful and update the bios prior to installing the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several minor revisions, often called as nodes too. Vishera has been manufactured with C0I, C0J and C0K nodes. Back in the day when AMD wasn't limited by the financial situation the minor revision were much more common. For example with "Hounds" (10h) they had literally tens of different nodes for the different dies. For example RB-C2K variant clocked as well, if not even better than RB-C3. Both of them had several different nodes, with various changes.
Click to expand...

How do you know what node revision your chip is?


----------



## mus1mus

The i5 battles the FX in 1440P!

http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/

Impressive sarge!


----------



## SuperZan

Very interesting stuff indeed! It jives with what we know at 4K. Looking forward to the next instalment at 1920x1080 Sarge.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The i5 battles the FX in 1440P!
> 
> http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/
> 
> Impressive sarge!


Thanks Mus









I'm pretty impressed with how both chips did actually, the next one will be a bit more interesting though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Very interesting stuff indeed! It jives with what we know at 4K. Looking forward to the next instalment at 1920x1080 Sarge.


Thanks mate









I *should* have a 4k monitor within the next few weeks so hopefully I'll be able to get some 4k results as well but if not it'll still be good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The i5 battles the FX in 1440P!
> 
> http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/
> 
> Impressive sarge!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with how both chips did actually, the next one will be a bit more interesting though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Very interesting stuff indeed! It jives with what we know at 4K. Looking forward to the next instalment at 1920x1080 Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *should* have a 4k monitor within the next few weeks so hopefully I'll be able to get some 4k results as well but if not it'll still be good.
Click to expand...

Always interested in comparisons , thanks for the effort


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The i5 battles the FX in 1440P!
> 
> http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/
> 
> Impressive sarge!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty impressed with how both chips did actually, the next one will be a bit more interesting though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Very interesting stuff indeed! It jives with what we know at 4K. Looking forward to the next instalment at 1920x1080 Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *should* have a 4k monitor within the next few weeks so hopefully I'll be able to get some 4k results as well but if not it'll still be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always interested in comparisons , thanks for the effort
Click to expand...

It's my pleasure mate, I love doing stuff like this


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> How do you know what node revision your chip is?


Without access to the JTAG registers or to the AMD production database, you don't unless the stepping has addressed errata









You can separate OR-C0I and OR-C0J by checking from CPUID 0x00000001 (EAX) register Bit 1:0, 1 = OR-C0I, 3 = OR-C0J or OR-C0K. Most early Visheras should be C0J and the parts assembled from week 29 / 2014 OR-C0K. The best way to separate J from K is looking at the leakage. It is vastly lower in K, even in FX-9K series "K" parts.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I solved the problem and guess what, it has nothing to do with my system instability...
> 
> The problem was that i have set power plan from "prefer maximum performance" to "adaptive" in Nvidia control panel,the reason why it was turning off is that i have set the Mercury Playback Engine to GPU acceleration in Premiere pro which it didn't like and sorta gave up or something and shuts the PC off..
> 
> When i set the Mercury Playback Engine to software only, i could render and export just fine.. so i could finally finish my clip.
> I checked with Nvidia control panel set to "prefer maximum performance" again and the Mercury Playback Engine to GPU acceleration and it worked.
> 
> Could be a bug in the program or maybe with Nvidia drivers. I knew it wasn't my stability because i was using this setting for a couple of weeks now and rendered lots of clips without any problems..
> 
> Now my question becomes, what is better? I am running 4.88GHz now with 2570MHz CPU/NB and 2400MHz RAM and 2827MHz HT, when i set the FSB to 260 i can get 4.8GHZ with 2414MHz RAM and 2600MHZ CPU/NB and 4.8GHz CPU. Which would be faster? I know some of you are suggesting higher clock speed but i am not so sure because i tested this and i noticed that 4.8GHz with 2600MHz CPU/NB is actually faster than 5GHz stock CPU/NB.. soo i my guess is that i am at the sweet spot?


Nice! Glad you got it fixed and learned some new stuff along the way, ALL HAIL OVERCLOCKING!

Surprised more don't know about Xtreme mode on IBT AVX.


----------



## Grompf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Without access to the JTAG registers or to the AMD production database, you don't unless the stepping has addressed errata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can separate OR-C0I and OR-C0J by checking from CPUID 0x00000001 (EAX) register Bit 1:0, 1 = OR-C0I, 3 = OR-C0J or OR-C0K. Most early Visheras should be C0J and the parts assembled from week 29 / 2014 OR-C0K. The best way to separate J from K is looking at the leakage. It is vastly lower in K, even in FX-9K series "K" parts.


And without having the CPU? Maybe any timestamp/date?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nice! Glad you got it fixed and learned some new stuff along the way, ALL HAIL OVERCLOCKING!
> 
> Surprised more don't know about Xtreme mode on IBT AVX.


Yeah well, i thought i fixed it deleting all the Nvidia drivers and installing previous one but that didn't fix it unfortunately...

I could render and use Adobe just fine for today but after that when i was browsing it happened again.. it just shuts down but not completely off.. I see that there is still 65 watts being pulled from the wall. It happens completely random.
In the windows log file i can see event 41 which is kernel power, but that can be related to all sorts of things..

I found another forum called: Sysnative forums and ask there. There, its an amazing forum with real engineers and professionals, IF someone knows they know whats going on. So fingers crossed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grompf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Without access to the JTAG registers or to the AMD production database, you don't unless the stepping has addressed errata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can separate OR-C0I and OR-C0J by checking from CPUID 0x00000001 (EAX) register Bit 1:0, 1 = OR-C0I, 3 = OR-C0J or OR-C0K. Most early Visheras should be C0J and *the parts assembled from week 29 / 2014 OR-C0K*. The best way to separate J from K is looking at the leakage. It is vastly lower in K, even in FX-9K series "K" parts.
> 
> 
> 
> And without having the CPU? Maybe any timestamp/date?
Click to expand...



^^^ week 8 of 2013 ^^ in this sample


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Grompf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Without access to the JTAG registers or to the AMD production database, you don't unless the stepping has addressed errata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can separate OR-C0I and OR-C0J by checking from CPUID 0x00000001 (EAX) register Bit 1:0, 1 = OR-C0I, 3 = OR-C0J or OR-C0K. Most early Visheras should be C0J and *the parts assembled from week 29 / 2014 OR-C0K*. The best way to separate J from K is looking at the leakage. It is vastly lower in K, even in FX-9K series "K" parts.
> 
> 
> 
> And without having the CPU? Maybe any timestamp/date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ week 8 of 2013 ^^ in this sample
Click to expand...

I had a 1312 1.38 vid vs my 1235 at 1.28 , seemed to have a slightly better IMC. Was not as easy to take past 5.3 as the early one.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nice! Glad you got it fixed and learned some new stuff along the way, ALL HAIL OVERCLOCKING!
> 
> Surprised more don't know about Xtreme mode on IBT AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well, i thought i fixed it deleting all the Nvidia drivers and installing previous one but that didn't fix it unfortunately...
> 
> I could render and use Adobe just fine for today but after that when i was browsing it happened again.. it just shuts down but not completely off.. I see that there is still 65 watts being pulled from the wall. It happens completely random.
> In the windows log file i can see event 41 which is kernel power, but that can be related to all sorts of things..
> 
> I found another forum called: Sysnative forums and ask there. There, its an amazing forum with real engineers and professionals, IF someone knows they know whats going on. So fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

i just recently located a psu issue same thing ! pc would just die


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i just recently located a psu issue same thing ! pc would just die


I am afraid you are right... had the same thing with my previous PSU when it died.. how is it possible? I mean, this is the second PSU in s short time tat simply dies.. could there be something in my system that eats PSU's? Everything is brand new except for the CPU, could that be the PSU eater?

I thought Seasonic made the best PSU's.... Its time to give Cooler Master a call..



Look at the voltage, the +5V and +3.3V are way too low. I know that software is not a good measurement but my previous PSU had the same issue when it completely died..


----------



## Alastair

That 12 volt rail at 8 volts!?!


----------



## Mega Man

Giga has had several boards that read 8v on 12v. Probably board/bios issue on the readings. If those were accurate (12v/5v/3.3v rails) i don't think a pc could not.

I had to let it happen till I could verify it. Now if I tap lightly on the psu I can make it cut in and out


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Giga has had several boards that read 8v on 12v. Probably board/bios issue on the readings. If those were accurate (12v/5v/3.3v rails) i don't think a pc could not.
> 
> I had to let it happen till I could verify it. Now if I tap lightly on the psu I can make it cut in and out


Yeah, that's because Giga doesn't have a BIOS. It has a beta disaster. I assembled everything in my new case and here's the mystery. I had this with my old case too, but i thought it may have been a problem of the case or compatiblity between the case's panel with the motherboard or something. So now not only did i buy new case, but also a USB 3 + audio thing to put in 5.25 bay. And listen to this: You install the USB3 driver, all good. You put it a USB3 flash drive, all good. You reboot, you put again the flash drive in, it's powered, but doesn't get recognized. If you put an adapter to the USB3 cable and connect to the USB2 header of the motherboard instead of the USB3 header, than all works. Now, it could simply be driver problem (but VIA hasn't updated the driver for ages, so you 're busted anyway). But if it was, why does it work before reboot and not after reboot?
I go to the BIOS, everything USB related is enabled. Mystery... Bottom line, the USB3 ports are powered, but the motherboard doesn't recognize the devices your put. So i ran my USB3 ports connected to USB2 headers now. The USB3 ports on the back, work fine. No big deal, since i don't need some awesome speed in the front. BUT, it speaks volumes about Gigabyte's care of BIOS and drivers updates.

I don't think i will be buying Gigabyte in my future purchases. Not because it's bad as construction, but because the bug chasing that i 've had with this motherboard, is beyond anything i 've seen before.


----------



## The Stilt

There is nothing wrong with Gigabytes monitoring implementation. The inaccuracy is caused by the LPC/IO (which includes the env. controller) IC limitations. One of the most common LPC/IO IC family (ITE IT8xxx) can only measure positive voltages up to 3.072V. Because of that, voltage divider must be used in order to measure voltages > 3.072V. Despite many of the different motherboard manufacturers use the same LPC/IO, their voltage divider might be configured for different ratio. ASUS for example could use 5:1 ratio, while Gigabyte uses 6:1 ratio for 12V.

When the software developer adds support for a LPC/IO IC he usually checks the sanity of the produced readings on a single motherboard. When another user monitors the voltages on different board, which uses the same LPC/IO IC the voltages can be completely off despite the IC itself is correctly supported. So basically the software should have support for each motherboard or manufacturer separately at least, in order to display the readings correctly.


----------



## SuperZan

There is a lot of valuable insight available from people on OCN and in this thread in particular, if you're willing to listen. Advice from this thread has been invaluable to me and has been much more concise and rooted in experience than 'guides' and such elsewhere. Your loss I suppose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Gigabytes monitoring implementation. The inaccuracy is caused by the LPC/IO (which includes the env. controller) IC limitations. One of the most common LPC/IO IC family (ITE IT8xxx) can only measure positive voltages up to 3.072V. Because of that, voltage divider must be used in order to measure voltages > 3.072V. Despite many of the different motherboard manufacturers use the same LPC/IO, their voltage divider might be configured for different ratio. ASUS for example could use 5:1 ratio, while Gigabyte uses 6:1 ratio for 12V.
> 
> When the software developer adds support for a LPC/IO IC he usually checks the sanity of the produced readings on a single motherboard. When another user monitors the voltages on different board, which uses the same LPC/IO IC the voltages can be completely off despite the IC itself is correctly supported. So basically the software should have support for each motherboard or manufacturer separately at least, in order to display the readings correctly.


Interesting..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Gigabytes monitoring implementation. The inaccuracy is caused by the LPC/IO (which includes the env. controller) IC limitations. One of the most common LPC/IO IC family (ITE IT8xxx) can only measure positive voltages up to 3.072V. Because of that, voltage divider must be used in order to measure voltages > 3.072V. Despite many of the different motherboard manufacturers use the same LPC/IO, their voltage divider might be configured for different ratio. ASUS for example could use 5:1 ratio, while Gigabyte uses 6:1 ratio for 12V.
> 
> When the software developer adds support for a LPC/IO IC he usually checks the sanity of the produced readings on a single motherboard. When another user monitors the voltages on different board, which uses the same LPC/IO IC the voltages can be completely off despite the IC itself is correctly supported. So basically the software should have support for each motherboard or manufacturer separately at least, in order to display the readings correctly.


and yet on several giga boards ( even in the bios reading which require NO software ) has read the 12v line @ 8v... but i have not seen it on asus, asrock biostar or any other board i have purchased


----------



## Benjiw

Another day, another argument breaks out on which keyboard warrior is right, so boring, oh so very boring.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Gigabytes monitoring implementation. The inaccuracy is caused by the LPC/IO (which includes the env. controller) IC limitations. One of the most common LPC/IO IC family (ITE IT8xxx) can only measure positive voltages up to 3.072V. Because of that, voltage divider must be used in order to measure voltages > 3.072V. Despite many of the different motherboard manufacturers use the same LPC/IO, their voltage divider might be configured for different ratio. ASUS for example could use 5:1 ratio, while Gigabyte uses 6:1 ratio for 12V.
> 
> When the software developer adds support for a LPC/IO IC he usually checks the sanity of the produced readings on a single motherboard. When another user monitors the voltages on different board, which uses the same LPC/IO IC the voltages can be completely off despite the IC itself is correctly supported. So basically the software should have support for each motherboard or manufacturer separately at least, in order to display the readings correctly.












no no you likely don't, Hows that math coming along..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, this is why i don't get my information from here anymore.. There is just too much misinformation around which can cause unnecessary confusement.. if it was my overclock it didn't simply shut down but i would get an BSOD instead.. Second, there is nothing wrong with the Gigabyte voltage readout because now its reading 12V and is called VR IN which is reporting 12V and why the +12v is reading only 8V i have no idea to be honest. *I will ask over at Sysnative forums since there are actually engineers and people that do have an idea what they are talking about.*.


Stop throwing around insinuations that no one knows anything and test your gear properly...

you are worried about your PSU? get a bloody tester they are CHEAP

there is no forum to help the hopeless.. good luck


----------



## mus1mus

And I....










Sooner or later he will stray away from that community when people start mentioning the crap he says.

I found a rather good example why this thread is telling himmisinformations. A mod even agrees we're wrong.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

OT: like SERVERLY offtopic...

has anyone else noticed that there isn't a single AIB 1080 cards that actually LOOKS (ascetically) good.

and guess what, they are all (atleast in canada) the same price or higher than the "founders edition"

does these cards really need that much "bling" to attract the uneducated buyers?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OT: like SERVERLY offtopic...
> 
> has anyone else noticed that there isn't a single AIB 1080 cards that actually LOOKS (ascetically) good.
> 
> and guess what, they are all (atleast in canada) the same price or higher than the "founders edition"
> 
> does these cards really need that much "bling" to attract the uneducated buyers?


The Twin Frozr 6 is gorgeous and the strix looks nice too


----------



## Mega Man

you forget, nvidia they way its ment to be paid !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OT: like SERVERLY offtopic...
> 
> has anyone else noticed that there isn't a single AIB 1080 cards that actually LOOKS (ascetically) good.
> 
> and guess what, they are all (atleast in canada) the same price or higher than the "founders edition"
> 
> does these cards really need that much "bling" to attract the uneducated buyers?
> 
> 
> 
> The Twin Frozr 6 is gorgeous and the strix looks nice too
Click to expand...

EH... i agree to disagree..

twinfrozer looks to edgey to me, and i initially mistook the Strix as a Zotac extreme model ...

so ya no. the only ones that looks sleek and classy are the MSI ones with the 500/600 era throw back blower style.

I still favour the OG titan refernace blower look. Meh to each their own


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you forget, n*Gre*dia they way its ment to be paid !


there fixed.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no you likely don't, Hows that math coming along..


Proof, for what?

Open CPU-Z and save the text dump.
Open the dump and search for "Hardware Monitors".

In case of IT8728 check the byte 0x22 from the "register space" section. In my case the value is 0xA8 (168 in decimal). On IT8xxx each bit in VIN register represent 12mV.
So 168 x 0.012 = 2.016.

Meanwhile CPU-Z (in the dump) and most of the monitoring software display VIN2 (+12V) at 8.06V.
The correct voltage divider ratio for the board is 6:1, instead of 4:1 which is used by most of the monitoring softwares.

4 x 2.016 = 8.064V
6 x 2.016 = 12.096V (which the multimeter agrees).

What math are you talking about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and yet on several giga boards ( even in the bios reading which require NO software ) has read the 12v line @ 8v... but i have not seen it on asus, asrock biostar or any other board i have purchased


I said that there is nothing wrong with Gigabytes monitoring implementation, but I said nothing about their bios support (which is a utter cluster *uck).

But "bios reading requires NO software"? What do you recon the bios is? Hardware?
The controller register values don't exactly pop into the bios screen and turn into decimal voltage presentation.

But yeah, pretty telling when Gigabyte cannot even get the voltage readings right in their bioses


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and yet on several giga boards ( even in the bios reading which require NO software ) has read the 12v line @ 8v... but i have not seen it on asus, asrock biostar or any other board i have purchased
> 
> 
> 
> I said that there is nothing wrong with Gigabytes monitoring implementation, but I said nothing about their bios support (which is a utter cluster *uck).
> 
> But "bios reading requires NO software"? What do you recon the bios is? Hardware?
> The controller register values don't exactly pop into the bios screen and turn into decimal voltage presentation.
> 
> But yeah, pretty telling when Gigabyte cannot even get the voltage readings right in their bioses
Click to expand...

i think we have a simple miscommunication, we said the same thing, differently and i missed that, i am sorry

as to the bios, i should of said " no additional software needed "

may i ask you what you do for a living ?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> may i ask you what you do for a living ?


Your guess is just as good as mine








I don't think there is even a definition for it, at least I have never been able to come up with any sane one


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And I....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooner or later he will stray away from that community when people start mentioning the crap he says.
> 
> I found a rather good example why this thread is telling himmisinformations. A mod even agrees we're wrong.


Wow, good job on finding something about me to feed your ego, too bad you aren't just as good with giving advice or help







That only proofs me your bad and arrogant attitude...

Kinda strange that that guy over at that forum was spot on with his information immediately and told me its the PSU which is correct because this is what happens when a PSU dies.. Mega Man was also right and told me its the PSU as well.. while others told me its my overclock which is ridiculous because an bad overclock doesn't cause things like this..

Enough about this, there is no cure for stupidity or narcissism i guess.

Good luck


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no you likely don't, Hows that math coming along..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop throwing around insinuations that no one knows anything and test your gear properly...
> 
> you are worried about your PSU? get a bloody tester they are CHEAP
> 
> there is no forum to help the hopeless.. good luck


What makes you think i don't test my gear properly...? That's yet again an assumption of yours that doesn't make sense.. I told you before that i test my rig very well and with different programs and i even explained why i do it like that..

PSU tester and cheap..? I highly doubt that you can reliably test your PSU with these cheapo testers while they have 100K PSU testers over at Cooler Master but okay...


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no you likely don't, Hows that math coming along..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop throwing around insinuations that no one knows anything and test your gear properly...
> 
> you are worried about your PSU? get a bloody tester they are CHEAP
> 
> there is no forum to help the hopeless.. good luck
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think i don't test my gear properly...? That's yet again an assumption of yours that doesn't make sense.. I told you before that i test my rig very well and with different programs and i even explained why i do it like that..
> 
> PSU tester and cheap..? I highly doubt that you can reliably test your PSU with these cheapo testers while they have 100K PSU testers over at Cooler Master but okay...
Click to expand...

Very well? i see.... I've seen nothing from you that actually indicates adequate testing... especially when your last mention of stability was referencing 20 runs of IBT









you've avidly posted your disregard for programs that, how did you say it? have an "unrealistic load" and have no bearing on what you do.

you do realize that there are only a handful of types of equipment needed for this right?.. frequency spectrograms(or waveform analyser), oscilloscopes, both input and output voltage, amperage and wattage (normally one unit for input and another for output), the testers preference in temperature measurement, and if you want to get really fancy a sine wave generator to test crosstalk noise.

unless you are counting the many multiples of the same equipment set out for each single tester, you are being intentionally disingenuous. and if you are talking about price.. you might want to check what that tester does before you assume its use. An oscilloscope would be ABSOLUTLY useless to the average computer tech. they have specific purposes and test non of which would determine what has happen to your PSU a all the oscilloscope does in this situation is check ripple and THD(total harmonic distortion) these tend to cost in that 100k+ range

all this equipment fits on a typical work bench or computer desk size bench, to find the problem you've had to go to man forums to find out when simple pulling out a multi-metre and do an hours worth of testing, IF THAT

it is possible to short out a PSU to test the voltages with the pinouts, (this is how waterloops are bleed for air bubble also)

Its been said many times here by many (or the same few just repeated adnasium) if software looks screwy DON"T trust it. there are always physical ways you can test something that is analog and physical. Get your gear out and get to work...

if you had actually done this sort of thing you would have noticed it upon first installation prior to any overclock, considering this is a fairly recent set up its not like you've been on the same combo for years









You yourself has said you still randomly crash in premier, if you had adequately tested your gear you would have found out your PSU cannot sustain the power long BEFORE you got to premiere.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no no you likely don't, Hows that math coming along..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof, for what?
> 
> Open CPU-Z and save the text dump.
> Open the dump and search for "Hardware Monitors".
> 
> In case of IT8728 check the byte 0x22 from the "register space" section. In my case the value is 0xA8 (168 in decimal). On IT8xxx each bit in VIN register represent 12mV.
> So 168 x 0.012 = 2.016.
> 
> Meanwhile CPU-Z (in the dump) and most of the monitoring software display VIN2 (+12V) at 8.06V.
> The correct voltage divider ratio for the board is 6:1, instead of 4:1 which is used by most of the monitoring softwares.
> 
> 4 x 2.016 = 8.064V
> 6 x 2.016 = 12.096V (which the multimeter agrees).
> 
> What math are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Well, what you just wrote constitutes as proof, a data sheet of Circuit specification or just the data sheet on the iTE8XXX that mentions this would have also worked

the proof emote was the only effort i put into the question due to expecting it not to get answered.

Thank you, genuinely, for answering this Coming mostly from the hardware aspect rather than the software monitoring this makes more sense.

Math comment is about one of your posts in another thread.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Even if 8C/16T Zeppelin would have twice the performance of a FX-8350 *at the same frequency*, it still doesn't mean Zeppelin will be able to reach even remotely twice the actual performance of a FX-8350. The FX-8350 / FX-8370 runs at 4.0GHz in MT workloads and up to 4.2GHz with ST workloads. There is no way 8C/16T Zeppelin can reach those clocks at 95W. It isn't even certain that the process or the design can hit clocks that high even when overclocked. Just look at the clocks and TDPs similar Intel chips are rated for. And that's on a significantly better process too.
> 
> If 8C/16T Zeppelin would be 2.8GHz base frequency (i.e MT workloads) it would be 40.35% faster than FX-8350 / FX-8370 (4.0GHz), not twice as fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.8 base works out to around 4.3-4.5 ghz on a PD chip in single threaded W/L. that is only with a 55% IPC impovement. if AMD utterly fails at the IPC and ONLY achieves 40% from PD rather than EX you still land at a 4ghz PD
> 
> a 2.8ghz 8c/16t Zen chip would effectively BE double an FX 8XXX series chip.. in the range of 4ghz-4.5ghz
> 
> have we seen totally reliable numbers on BW-e yet considering its still under NDA likely for oh another 2 weeks.
> 
> 95w might be a tall ask but, i don't see it being out of the question.
Click to expand...

I could have sworn i asked why you seem to think Intel is on a significantly better process, when there has been nothing to compare on this node in this space. Tsmc makes something close but its also 16nm rather than 14nm so by that fact irrelevant to compare, intels offerings in that segment are still 20/22nm are they not?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> PSU tester and cheap..? I highly doubt that you can reliably test your PSU with these cheapo testers while they have 100K PSU testers over at Cooler Master but okay...


Even a cheap PSU tester, can do some basic things. If the PSU is dead, it will show it. If the PSU exceeds ATX specs even at low loads, it will show it. What the cheap PSU tester can't show, is instability at high loads, because the small PSU testers, draw a relatively low wattage from the PSU. For high loads, it's best if one does something like Prime95+3DMark at the same time, in absense of something better.

But, cheap PSU testers can help in several situations, because when a PSU is on its way out, it will show bad readings even at low loads. One other thing that can help you assess the situation, is if you have written down, the readings of the tester, while the PSU is "new". For example, if your +12V is still within ATX specs, but you see that has changed a lot since the original reading (when the PSU was definitely good), then it's quite probable that under high load, the PSU drops out of specs and thus you should replace it.

I have this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899129002

And it's very useful. It's obvious that such a thing can't pull 300W from the PSU, because it would insta-melt. But, you can work around things, with what i said.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Well, what you just wrote constitutes as proof, a data sheet of Circuit specification or just the data sheet on the iTE8XXX that mentions this would have also worked
> 
> the proof emote was the only effort i put into the question due to expecting it not to get answered.
> 
> Thank you, genuinely, for answering this Coming mostly from the hardware aspect rather than the software monitoring this makes more sense.
> 
> Math comment is about one of your posts in another thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn i asked why you seem to think Intel is on a significantly better process, when there has been nothing to compare on this node in this space. Tsmc makes something close but its also 16nm rather than 14nm so by that fact irrelevant to compare, intels offerings in that segment are still 20/22nm are they not?


I don't quite understand why you do expect that I would be lying, about anything?
Or why do you expect that I'm able to share or even quote confidential documents?

Or is there another reason to ask me "proof"?

Well anyway, since someone has already leakaged the datasheet for IT8728 you can see for yourself: http://www.datasheetcafe.com/it8728-datasheet-ite/ Page 108 shows the voltage ceiling (3.072V), value decoding (LSB = 12mV) and how the voltage divider works. Under the environment controller you see that offset 0x22 in the register controller space is VIN2, which in the pinout maps as +12V sense.

Regarding the "math":

There is no faults in the math, there are just certain *expectations*, *unknowns* and *assumptions*. If Zen provides twice the performance of Orochi in workload x, both running at the same frequency (e.g. 2800MHz) then Zen at 2800MHz would provide 40% more performance than a FX-8350 / FX-8370 (which operates at 4.0GHz). The original slide (by AMD) didn't specify any clocks neither for "Orochi" or "Zen". All the rest of the "information" was made up / assumed by WCCFTech, for clicks. Usually slides like this compare the performance of the new and the old product at the same clocks or at the same power (*assumption* in this case). The *expectation* is that Zen will have significantly lower clocks than the 15h family does. Partitially due higher number of resources, the design, the manufacturing process and the TDP it is *expected* to emerge with.

So if AMD infact did compare the performance of Orochi and Zen, at Zen's expected operating frequency of 2800MHz:

Orochi = 100
Zen = 200

4000 / 2800 = ~1.4286
1.4286 * 100 = 142.86

200 / 142.86 = 1.40

My personaly expectations or assumptions don't make things necessarily right or wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wow, good job on finding something about me to feed your ego, too bad you aren't just as good with giving advice or help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only proofs me your bad and arrogant attitude...
> 
> Kinda strange that that guy over at that forum was spot on with his information immediately and told me its the PSU which is correct because this is what happens when a PSU dies.. Mega Man was also right and told me its the PSU as well.. while others told me its my overclock which is ridiculous because an bad overclock doesn't cause things like this..
> 
> Enough about this, there is no cure for stupidity or narcissism i guess.
> 
> Good luck


Being arrogant is when you have several people trying to help you point the issue yet all say rubbish about their advise?

How many people have you been in dispute with on this forum again? Let alone in this thread.

You think my advice is crap? Go back and check. Then get back to me when your issues are gone.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Well, what you just wrote constitutes as proof, a data sheet of Circuit specification or just the data sheet on the iTE8XXX that mentions this would have also worked
> 
> the proof emote was the only effort i put into the question due to expecting it not to get answered.
> 
> Thank you, genuinely, for answering this Coming mostly from the hardware aspect rather than the software monitoring this makes more sense.
> 
> Math comment is about one of your posts in another thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn i asked why you seem to think Intel is on a significantly better process, when there has been nothing to compare on this node in this space. Tsmc makes something close but its also 16nm rather than 14nm so by that fact irrelevant to compare, intels offerings in that segment are still 20/22nm are they not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand why you do expect that I would be lying, about anything?
> Or why do you expect that I'm able to share or even quote confidential documents?
> 
> Or is there another reason to ask me "proof"?
Click to expand...

has nothing to do about lying, nor do i expect you to share whatever confidential documents you may or may not have access to.

The reason would be as simple as " this person posts something or information that is unknown to me", therefore it is logical in my mind to ask where or how or why they came to that information. Coming from a standing point of continued education of things in general, RATHER than thinking that someone might be talking out their butts.

as for confidential stuff, I would assume if one has such information(and I am in no way insinuating that you do have confidential information regarding up coming products,)
that one would be able to merely say that they cannot speak of it beyond what is publicly available. Or simple ignore the question and deflect it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Well anyway, since someone has already leakaged the datasheet for IT8728 you can see for yourself: http://www.datasheetcafe.com/it8728-datasheet-ite/ Page 108 shows the voltage ceiling (3.072V), value decoding (LSB = 12mV) and how the voltage divider works. Under the environment controller you see that offset 0x22 in the register controller space is VIN2, which in the pinout maps as +12V sense.


Thanks, i've been looking for something like this (er, not this exact part number but i'm sure i can find it from here







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Regarding the "math":
> 
> There is no faults in the math, there are just certain *expectations*, *unknowns* and *assumptions*. *If Zen provides twice the performance of Orochi in workload x, both running at the same frequency (e.g. 2800MHz) then Zen at 2800MHz would provide 40% more performance than a FX-8350 / FX-8370* (which operates at 4.0GHz). The original slide (by AMD) didn't specify any clocks neither for "Orochi" or "Zen". All the rest of the "information" was made up / assumed by WCCFTech, for clicks. Usually slides like this compare the performance of the new and the old product at the same clocks or at the same power (*assumption* in this case). The *expectation* is that Zen will have significantly lower clocks than the 15h family does. Partitially due higher number of resources, the design, the manufacturing process and the TDP it is *expected* to emerge with.
> 
> So if AMD infact did compare the performance of Orochi and Zen, at Zen's expected operating frequency of 2800MHz:
> 
> Orochi = 100
> Zen = 200
> 
> 4000 / 2800 = ~1.4286
> 1.4286 * 100 = 142.86
> 
> 200 / 142.86 = 1.40
> 
> My personaly expectations or assumptions don't make things necessarily right or wrong.


OK, First question regarding your opinion. In the bolded above statement What is the configuration of Zen you are working with? I've assumed you are comparing a 8c/16t zen to an fx-8XXX in multi threaded tasks at your expected clock speed. With double the threads + minimum IPC gains i don't see how a 8c/16t zen would only perform 40% better than an 8 thread FX-83XX in multi threaded work loads. Wouldn't that be negative scaling? or am i miss understanding something in your statement as the discussion was around MT workloads and not really mentioning single threaded workloads

what aspects of it design lead you to think that it will have significantly lower clocks? I can sorta of understand the resources to an extent with the independent non shared caches, and still curious about what you think is particularly detrimental in the process of manufacturing?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OK, First question regarding your opinion. In the bolded above statement What is the configuration of Zen you are working with? I've assumed you are comparing a 8c/16t zen to an fx-8XXX in multi threaded tasks at your expected clock speed. With double the threads + minimum IPC gains i don't see how a 8c/16t zen would only perform 40% better than an 8 thread FX-83XX in multi threaded work loads. Wouldn't that be negative scaling? or am i miss understanding something in your statement as the discussion was around MT workloads and not really mentioning single threaded workloads
> 
> what aspects of it design lead you to think that it will have significantly lower clocks? I can sorta of understand the resources to an extent with the independent non shared caches, and still curious about what you think is particularly detrimental in the process of manufacturing?


I think his conclusions are based on the declared IPC differences and the latest photo leaked that shows Zen = X2 Orochi. I think it's unrealistic to expect to come up with a "one fits all" answer about the HT impact, given this:

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/133121-maximized-performance-comparing-the-effects-of-hyper-threading-software-updates

HT is hit or miss. I 've seen Intel users disabling it on purpose, claiming it hurts a game.

Stilt's math, if taking into account a clock of 2.8Ghz for Zen vs a 4Ghz for FX, is exact (assuming linear benefits as you add more cores).


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> OK, First question regarding your opinion. In the bolded above statement What is the configuration of Zen you are working with? I've assumed you are comparing a 8c/16t zen to an fx-8XXX in multi threaded tasks at your expected clock speed. With double the threads + minimum IPC gains i don't see how a 8c/16t zen would only perform 40% better than an 8 thread FX-83XX in multi threaded work loads. Wouldn't that be negative scaling? or am i miss understanding something in your statement as the discussion was around MT workloads and not really mentioning single threaded workloads
> 
> what aspects of it design lead you to think that it will have significantly lower clocks? I can sorta of understand the resources to an extent with the independent non shared caches, and still curious about what you think is particularly detrimental in the process of manufacturing?
> 
> 
> 
> I think his conclusions are based on the declared IPC differences and the latest photo leaked that shows Zen = X2 Orochi. I think it's unrealistic to expect to come up with a "one fits all" answer about the HT impact, given this:
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/133121-maximized-performance-comparing-the-effects-of-hyper-threading-software-updates
> 
> HT is hit or miss. I 've seen Intel users disabling it on purpose, claiming it hurts a game.
> 
> Stilt's math, if taking into account a clock of 2.8Ghz for Zen vs a 4Ghz for FX, is exact (assuming linear benefits as you add more cores).
Click to expand...

As weird as it might sound, I know his math is Exact, for the numbers and assumptions given.

how ever there are still aspect for lack of better explanation that have a big question mark and WHY next to it.

4c/8t Zen Vs PD FX-8 with a 40% increase makes sense to me. this accounts for the IPC gains and the non linear scaling of HT while dropping half the physical core count.

140/16 = thread co-efficient of 8.75

100/8 = thread co-efficient of 12.5

8.75/12.5 = 0.7

I don't see how an smt implementation will (could) only be 70% as efficient as its CMT predecessor when it comes to multi threaded workloads (per thread OFC)

Also care to find something recent that has less than 16 physical cores in the system that also have hyper threading? (almost 4 years ago, on a 2p system with two 8c/16t processors)

I don't doubt in the slightest that in those uses cases at that time yes HT OFF would be benifical as most programs at that time would never scale up to 32 threads.

that being said I am aware of instances where intel Users Turn off HT for better performance,in some of those scenarios on FX with affinity set to one core per module LOSES performance. (digital Audio work specifically)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Very well? i see.... I've seen nothing from you that actually indicates adequate testing... especially when your last mention of stability was referencing 20 runs of IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've avidly posted your disregard for programs that, how did you say it? have an "unrealistic load" and have no bearing on what you do.
> 
> you do realize that there are only a handful of types of equipment needed for this right?.. frequency spectrograms(or waveform analyser), oscilloscopes, both input and output voltage, amperage and wattage (normally one unit for input and another for output), the testers preference in temperature measurement, and if you want to get really fancy a sine wave generator to test crosstalk noise.
> 
> unless you are counting the many multiples of the same equipment set out for each single tester, you are being intentionally disingenuous. and if you are talking about price.. you might want to check what that tester does before you assume its use. An oscilloscope would be ABSOLUTLY useless to the average computer tech. they have specific purposes and test non of which would determine what has happen to your PSU a all the oscilloscope does in this situation is check ripple and THD(total harmonic distortion) these tend to cost in that 100k+ range
> 
> all this equipment fits on a typical work bench or computer desk size bench, to find the problem you've had to go to man forums to find out when simple pulling out a multi-metre and do an hours worth of testing, IF THAT
> 
> it is possible to short out a PSU to test the voltages with the pinouts, (this is how waterloops are bleed for air bubble also)
> 
> Its been said many times here by many (or the same few just repeated adnasium) if software looks screwy DON"T trust it. there are always physical ways you can test something that is analog and physical. Get your gear out and get to work...
> 
> if you had actually done this sort of thing you would have noticed it upon first installation prior to any overclock, considering this is a fairly recent set up its not like you've been on the same combo for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You yourself has said you still randomly crash in premier, if you had adequately tested your gear you would have found out your PSU cannot sustain the power long BEFORE you got to premiere.


Look, I have more than 2 years of experience with this chip and experimented with different things and settings to know what this chip is capable off at first..

Second, when i said i was crashing a couple of weeks back, was due to my stock cooling and my pig chip needs 1.4V to sustain 4.2 Ghz.. Before that i never said i wasn't stable on my h100i at 4.8 Ghz..
I also never said it would fail on Prime95 not IBT AVX.. you just make up stuff..

I tested this chip and i know how much voltage it needs to be stable at 4.8 Ghz, i can even get 5 Ghz stable with this cooler but that would mean that i have to deal with utterly loud fans all the time which i don't like..

The shut downs happened all of a sudden with the same setting i was 20 runs stable at maximum IBT AVX and i did run Prime95 for couple of hours and i did work in Premiere pro for a couple of hours too, so IF my system wasn't stable, it would be noticed by then.

Than out of the blue, my system shuts down.. only the board and the Cooler is still running.. This is not an normal Instability crash but an PSU issue because i had many BSOD's and crashed when i was at the beginning of overclocking and this is nothing like it.. My PSU also shows lower reading on the 12V rail and the +3.3v is only 2V and the +5 is 3.3V which was okay before the crashes began and i am using the same version of HWINFO64, so yeah, i am pretty sure its the PSU because i had this before with the previous PSU which also died having the same problems. They tested this by Cooler Master and said that it has died, i called them yesterday and they also said yes its the PSU that again failed on me. I agree that its very inconvenient that this is the second PSU in a relative short period of time but things like this happen unfortunately. Fortunately their service is top notch and next week i get a new one.

I don't know what is causing this to be honest and i am certainly no expert at this but some people say it can be caused by dirty power from my wall socket.. i also noticed that my circuit is too short and i have to little fuses in my house which can cause dirty power i lead to believe. I have to call the home owner to do some research because i am mechanic not an electrician.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> my system shuts down.. only the board and the Cooler is still running.. This is not an normal Instability crash but an PSU issue because i had many BSOD's and crashed when i was at the beginning of overclocking and this is nothing like it.. My PSU also shows lower reading on the 12V rail and the +3.3v is only 2V and the +5 is 3.3V which was okay before the crashes began and i am using the same version of HWINFO64, so yeah, i am pretty sure its the PSU because i had this before with the previous PSU which also died having the same problems. They tested this by Cooler Master and said that it has died, i called them yesterday and they also said yes its the PSU that again failed on me. I agree that its very inconvenient that this is the second PSU in a relative short period of time but things like this happen unfortunately. Fortunately their service is top notch and next week i get a new one.
> 
> I don't know what is causing this to be honest and i am certainly no expert at this but some people say it can be caused by dirty power from my wall socket.. i also noticed that my circuit is too short and i have to little fuses in my house which can cause dirty power i lead to believe. I have to call the home owner to do some research because i am mechanic not an electrician.


If you question dirty power (like I did) time to consider one of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842101419&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-UPS%20%28Back%20Up%20Power%20Supply%29-_-APC-_-42101419&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=4549763&SID=overclockdotnet-pro-mcb-li-t-d-20

You'll never wonder again. Cheap insurance, plus allows plenty of time to properly/auto shut down in case of power outage etc. Be sure to research voltage regulation when shopping. Some have it but many don't.


----------



## mus1mus

I still don't think a failing PSU will leave the fans and mobo ON when it craps out.

I have seen too many OCP on my bench rig, too many hideous readings on my CHVFZ, I both have burnt my CHVFZ's and Kitty's EPS-12 socket. None of them leaves the fans ON.

I have to agree woth Mega. No computer can function with those levels. Get the facts right.


----------



## Kalistoval

@mus1mus I am wrapping up googlestresstest app on linux mint maya got my 32GB ram up to 2133 at 11- 11- 11- 30- 40 -1T at 2400 CPU/NB, 2600 HT, 5Ghz 1040 seconds left on the test I used this command stressapptest -W -s 3600.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> @mus1mus I am wrapping up googlestresstest app on linux mint maya got my 32GB ram up to 2133 at 11- 11- 11- 30- 40 -1T at 2400 CPU/NB, 2600 HT, 5Ghz 1040 seconds left on the test I used this command stressapptest -W -s 3600.


Those timings look slack for the uninitiated. But then, having tested 32GB, I knew how hard it is to get them working.

Pass the test and change a few.


----------



## Kalistoval

I have been at 1600 cl 9-9-9-24-33-1t for a while, I passed the test earlier these corsair rams are not liking anything below cl 11


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Very well? i see.... I've seen nothing from you that actually indicates adequate testing... especially when your last mention of stability was referencing 20 runs of IBT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've avidly posted your disregard for programs that, how did you say it? have an "unrealistic load" and have no bearing on what you do.
> 
> you do realize that there are only a handful of types of equipment needed for this right?.. frequency spectrograms(or waveform analyser), oscilloscopes, both input and output voltage, amperage and wattage (normally one unit for input and another for output), the testers preference in temperature measurement, and if you want to get really fancy a sine wave generator to test crosstalk noise.
> 
> unless you are counting the many multiples of the same equipment set out for each single tester, you are being intentionally disingenuous. and if you are talking about price.. you might want to check what that tester does before you assume its use. An oscilloscope would be ABSOLUTLY useless to the average computer tech. they have specific purposes and test non of which would determine what has happen to your PSU a all the oscilloscope does in this situation is check ripple and THD(total harmonic distortion) these tend to cost in that 100k+ range
> 
> all this equipment fits on a typical work bench or computer desk size bench, to find the problem you've had to go to man forums to find out when simple pulling out a multi-metre and do an hours worth of testing, IF THAT
> 
> it is possible to short out a PSU to test the voltages with the pinouts, (this is how waterloops are bleed for air bubble also)
> 
> Its been said many times here by many (or the same few just repeated adnasium) if software looks screwy DON"T trust it. there are always physical ways you can test something that is analog and physical. Get your gear out and get to work...
> 
> if you had actually done this sort of thing you would have noticed it upon first installation prior to any overclock, considering this is a fairly recent set up its not like you've been on the same combo for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You yourself has said you still randomly crash in premier, *if you had adequately tested your gear you would have found out your PSU cannot sustain the power long BEFORE you got to premiere*.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I have more than 2 years of experience with this chip and experimented with different things and settings to know what this chip is capable off at first..
> 
> Second, when i said i was crashing a couple of weeks back, was due to my stock cooling and my pig chip needs 1.4V to sustain 4.2 Ghz.. Before that i never said i wasn't stable on my h100i at 4.8 Ghz..
> *I also never said it would fail on Prime95 not IBT AVX.. you just make up stuff..*
> 
> I tested this chip and i know how much voltage it needs to be stable at 4.8 Ghz, i can even get 5 Ghz stable with this cooler but that would mean that i have to deal with utterly loud fans all the time which i don't like..
> 
> The shut downs happened all of a sudden with the same setting i was 20 runs stable at maximum IBT AVX and i did run Prime95 for couple of hours and i did work in Premiere pro for a couple of hours too, so IF my system wasn't stable, it would be noticed by then.
> 
> Than out of the blue, my system shuts down.. only the board and the Cooler is still running.. This is not an normal Instability crash but an PSU issue because i had many BSOD's and crashed when i was at the beginning of overclocking and this is nothing like it.. My PSU also shows lower reading on the 12V rail and the +3.3v is only 2V and the +5 is 3.3V which was okay before the crashes began and i am using the same version of HWINFO64, so yeah, i am pretty sure its the PSU because i had this before with the previous PSU which also died having the same problems. They tested this by Cooler Master and said that it has died, i called them yesterday and they also said yes its the PSU that again failed on me. I agree that its very inconvenient that this is the second PSU in a relative short period of time but things like this happen unfortunately. Fortunately their service is top notch and next week i get a new one.
> 
> I don't know what is causing this to be honest and i am certainly no expert at this but some people say it can be caused by dirty power from my wall socket.. i also noticed that my circuit is too short and i have to little fuses in my house which can cause dirty power i lead to believe. I have to call the home owner to do some research because i am mechanic not an electrician.
Click to expand...

http://cdn.overclock.net/6/61/61d8c5f8_4.8GHzstable2.png 4.8ghz

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d5/d5716b6e_4.8Stable.png 4.8 ghz a few weeks back

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d4/d4dfd5cf_4.8.png 4.8 ghz week before that

you can see that you've labeld two of them STABLE..

where am i making things up?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60400_100#post_25189607

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60400_100#post_25189805

So now its random rather than while you are in primerie?

only the board and the cooling running.... if the voltages were what you said they were were not software error then the board would have not worked and the failure of your PSU would have fried your GPU. the load from your CPU would have been balanced to the next highest draw on that rail.
SO not i don't think Cooler masters testing is merely voltage.

they obviously tested its sustained power output. this you could have found out yourself with a stress test that returns hashed results. rather than slapping the people in the face that actually put effort into helping.you.

if the system shuts down but doesn't not effect the hashed results than your issue isn't in the STABILITY of your CPU it is in the Stability of your PSU being able to sustain the power draw. When you are testing for the long haul, they are one in the same.

have you ever bothered to notice what voltages i actually monitor in HWinfo? Nothing above 2.705V... as the fluctuations in the software still can't be ironed out, and thanks to The Stilt i now understand why there are voltage fluctuations in monitoring software on higher volt rails

My board has a probelt, Its used Bi-annually. Every mechanic I know , knows how to use a simple multi metre, if under no load you have Voltage dips on a DMM you have a bad PSU, but this isn't likely what they found. as your system would boot and start work and during work it would give out.

Short circuit runs (not short circuits) help mitigate dirty power, less power fluctuations along the capacitance of the line. Fuses generally don't effect dirty power unless you've got a legitimately ancient dwelling with knob and tube wiring.

Dirty power is and power outside of spec. over here in NA (i'm not familiar with EU residental power) we rely on 120v 115v-120v is considered safe below and above is considered Dirty. the difference of 2-7 volts Above 120 here is enough to Fry alot of things if not correctly protected

most of the time a lower voltage won't fry things by they won't work right at all. (there are exceptions to this but irrelevant to the conversations since Computers have long stopped using vacuum tubes)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dirty power is and power outside of spec. over here in NA (i'm not familiar with EU residental power) we rely on 120v 115v-120v is considered safe below and above is considered Dirty. the difference of 2-7 volts Above 120 here is enough to Fry alot of things if not correctly protected
> 
> most of the time a lower voltage won't fry things by they won't work right at all. (there are exceptions to this but irrelevant to the conversations since Computers have long stopped using vacuum tubes)


just fyi

average is between 110v-125v depending on a few things, all ok

general rule of thumb is +/- 10%

120v has a +/- 10% = +/- 12v ( on average ) so 108v-132v but i have seen some wild variations .

460 variations is 46v and usually closer to 480/500/505v

i believe eu is 220v one leg of power and one neutral

i know the higher voltage is 575v or 515v.... either way


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dirty power is and power outside of spec. over here in NA (i'm not familiar with EU residental power) we rely on 120v 115v-120v is considered safe below and above is considered Dirty. the difference of 2-7 volts Above 120 here is enough to Fry alot of things if not correctly protected
> 
> most of the time a lower voltage won't fry things by they won't work right at all. (there are exceptions to this but irrelevant to the conversations since Computers have long stopped using vacuum tubes)
> 
> 
> 
> just fyi
> 
> average is between 110v-125v depending on a few things, all ok
> 
> general rule of thumb is +/- 10%
> 
> 120v has a +/- 10% = +/- 12v ( on average ) so 108v-132v but i have seen some wild variations .
> 
> 460 variations is 46v and usually closer to 480/500/505v
> 
> i believe eu is 220v one leg of power and one neutral
> 
> i know the higher voltage is 575v or 515v.... either way
Click to expand...

I was amazed at how much hotter my 220 volt/ 240 amp welder was at work - (plant is next to a sub station and is only about 15 years old) than it was on the farm ( wired in the 50's) . I had to drop the amperage settings.


----------



## Mega Man

higher volts for 2 reasons

you had "220* at home * cough 208 cough*

probably 230 at work ( again can run as high as 243v )

just to add i am assuming everything is in spec ( yes i have seen them not and actually running higher )

99.99% equip can run on both 208/230. if it is rated for one it is the other

and again the 10% is just a general rule of thumb !


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Dirty power is and power outside of spec. over here in NA (i'm not familiar with EU residental power) we rely on 120v 115v-120v is considered safe below and above is considered Dirty. the difference of 2-7 volts Above 120 here is enough to Fry alot of things if not correctly protected
> 
> most of the time a lower voltage won't fry things by they won't work right at all. (there are exceptions to this but irrelevant to the conversations since Computers have long stopped using vacuum tubes)
> 
> 
> 
> just fyi
> 
> average is between 110v-125v depending on a few things, all ok
> 
> general rule of thumb is +/- 10%
> 
> 120v has a +/- 10% = +/- 12v ( on average ) so 108v-132v but i have seen some wild variations .
> 
> 460 variations is 46v and usually closer to 480/500/505v
> 
> i believe eu is 220v one leg of power and one neutral
> 
> i know the higher voltage is 575v or 515v.... either way
Click to expand...

In my defense, there is a heavy working bias from Audio and concert work. and the closest comparison to general house power is the interaction of the Digital mixing desks of the last decade. they act up when the voltage gets low.

the numerous pieced of equipment i've seen go boom or fizzle due to mildly dirty power on the road is just staggering.

I too have seen some crazy voltages and refused to plug anything into it until it was fixed. I've seen close to 140v on a 120 circuit..

Couldn't remember if it was 220 or 240,

much of this may just be inherent this is off so fix it before its really an issue mentality, most things are tested and tuned to be used @~115-118 such as the analog audio routing as well as many amplifications types (how PA is different it doesn't always run on 120v, most big set ups run 220v for the PA amplification) however the processing part of the chain is all down @ 115-118v

as to why they pick such a fine Voltage range to tune into is beyond me, i assume mostly corksniffery. (the tone is in the transformers and they need to e treated right...)

...and i thought our 347v was a touch on the scary side. i can't imagine what thier next step would be considering after 347 here we go to 600v


----------



## Mega Man

460 is good actually. it will throw you !

the 277 ( single leg of 460 ) will hold on to you till you die.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 460 is good actually. it will throw you !
> 
> the 277 ( single leg of 460 ) will hold on to you till you die.


iirc from school which was far far too long ago that 347 will "hold on" much like 277v you mention.

while 600 sends you flying.. but again i could have it backwards as it really was Along time ago and i literally havn't had to work with anything over 220v in ALONG time


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> but again i could have it backwards as it really was Along time ago and i havn't had to work with anything over 220cm in ALONG time


thats what she said ....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/6/61/61d8c5f8_4.8GHzstable2.png 4.8ghz
> 
> *http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d5/d5716b6e_4.8Stable.png 4.8 ghz a few weeks back
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d4/d4dfd5cf_4.8.png 4.8 ghz week before that
> 
> you can see that you've labeld two of them STABLE..
> 
> where am i making things up?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60400_100#post_25189607
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60400_100#post_25189805
> 
> So now its random rather than while you are in primerie?
> *
> 
> only the board and the cooling running.... if the voltages were what you said they were were not software error then the board would have not worked and the failure of your PSU would have fried your GPU. the load from your CPU would have been balanced to the next highest draw on that rail.
> SO not i don't think Cooler masters testing is merely voltage.
> 
> they obviously tested its sustained power output. this you could have found out yourself with a stress test that returns hashed results. rather than slapping the people in the face that actually put effort into helping.you.
> 
> if the system shuts down but doesn't not effect the hashed results than your issue isn't in the STABILITY of your CPU it is in the Stability of your PSU being able to sustain the power draw. When you are testing for the long haul, they are one in the same.
> 
> have you ever bothered to notice what voltages i actually monitor in HWinfo? Nothing above 2.705V... as the fluctuations in the software still can't be ironed out, and thanks to The Stilt i now understand why there are voltage fluctuations in monitoring software on higher volt rails
> 
> My board has a probelt, Its used Bi-annually. Every mechanic I know , knows how to use a simple multi metre, if under no load you have Voltage dips on a DMM you have a bad PSU, but this isn't likely what they found. as your system would boot and start work and during work it would give out.
> 
> Short circuit runs (not short circuits) help mitigate dirty power, less power fluctuations along the capacitance of the line. Fuses generally don't effect dirty power unless you've got a legitimately ancient dwelling with knob and tube wiring.
> 
> Dirty power is and power outside of spec. over here in NA (i'm not familiar with EU residental power) we rely on 120v 115v-120v is considered safe below and above is considered Dirty. the difference of 2-7 volts Above 120 here is enough to Fry alot of things if not correctly protected
> 
> most of the time a lower voltage won't fry things by they won't work right at all. (there are exceptions to this but irrelevant to the conversations since Computers have long stopped using vacuum tubes)


Fair point, i do want to point out that i am running this setting for months now without any problem, i did run this same exact overclock and voltage on the Sabertooth without any problem or shut down whatsoever. It happened suddenly which i found strange because it happened after i updated Nvidia driver, so its not that far fetched that i was first thinking of the Nvidia drivers because i have had no problems with this overclock at all. I uninstalled the driver and got rid of any resentments of Nvidia and installed it again and it looked like it was getting better until i applied the warp stabilizer in Premiere pro and the PC shuts down. So it is very unlikely that it was caused by the driver.

My second suspect is the PSU which is also not far fetched because i had this problem before with my previous V850 PSU that died and it was tested by Cooler Master and they confirmed me that it died.
I know that my PC wouldn't even start with the voltage HWINFO64 is reading but on the other hand, i never had problems with reading from the program before so it can be an indication of an malfunctioning PSU when the power draw is to high it simply shuts down the PC but let the motherboard and cooler run because it only draws 65 watts.

Last week i was working in Premiere pro with clips i shot of the new JSF that arrived in our city Leeuwarden and as it was an very important deal.
For some reason my Smartphone has an very bad OIS (optic image stabilization) which i need to iron out in Premiere pro. For some reason the CPU doesn't get a good workout when i am only using one clip so i added 4 clips and cut them in half in order to properly load the CPU. It was maxed out on all cores and memory usage was almost 80% and the GPU was working for 25% if i remember correctly because its an CUDA core enabled effect. For some reason it takes a long long time to stabilize a clip in Premiere pro since it isn't optimized for CPU's with more than 4 cores i guess, i am not really sure as it happens on Intel and AMD systems. It took 5 hours of rendering and stabilizing my clips with my system worked out at a full 100% with the CPU is at 100% allt he time for 5 hours strait with temps much higher than i ever saw on IBT AVX or even Prime95. So IMO, if there was an instability in my overclock it would be found by now by the program, would you agree?

This was not the only time when i let my system work at fully 100% either, the next day i did the same with different clips and it was an success without any problems BSOD's or shutdowns.

The system shutdowns began all of a sudden when i was working in premiere and tried to apply the warp stabilizer and as soon as i hit the marker, my PC shuts down. This happened several times and it happened after i installed the newest Nvidia drivers. I stopped working in premiere because i wanted to see if it also happened in other applications which it did. When i was calling on skype with a friend of mine it suddenly also shuts down in the same way as mentioned before.. I did a sfc /scannow in cmd and it found corruption and repaired it, this happens because i have enabled write caching on the device and enabled turn off write cache buffer flushing as it gives better performance but an power outage can cause corruption or data loss which happened to me and i successfully repaired it.

Yes of course i know how to handle a simple multi meter but how do i measure this? Never measured my system before.
We are on 230V out of the wall socket, it was 220V but they changed it to 230V a couple of years back for some reason.
Need to investigate more.

Yesterday i had some spare time left so i tinkered with the settings because i was running 257 FSB which gave me 2570MHz CPU/NB and 2827MHz HT. I changed this to 260FSB which gave me 2600MHz CPU/NB and HT. It didn't crash so far.. tonight i am going to test some more but so far no problem. It can be that the HT was too high and the CPU/NB was too low for the high RAM speed or it simply didn't like the FSB i was running before, who knows. I am starting to think this board doesn't like overclocking.. that one i miss from the Sabertooth to be perfectly honest since it is an much much better overclocking board same as the UD5. i am at 4.8GHz now so i am good i guess and the extra 200MHz is not worth the extra hassle to get it stable and the huge amounts of volts i have to put in to this power hungry pig chip... temps are fine though so no problem there so i guess i am settled at this setting.

I am still not sure what is causing these random shutdowns but i am determined to find out the source of this which i am going to test int he coming hours.

Thnx for the reply though. I find it kinda strange that now all of a sudden i can get some good feed back but its alright. I keep you informed.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Fair point, i do want to point out that i am running this setting for months now without any problem, i did run this same exact overclock and voltage on the Sabertooth without any problem or shut down whatsoever. It happened suddenly which i found strange because it happened after i updated Nvidia driver, so its not that far fetched that i was first thinking of the Nvidia drivers because i have had no problems with this overclock at all. I uninstalled the driver and got rid of any resentments of Nvidia and installed it again and it looked like it was getting better until i applied the warp stabilizer in Premiere pro and the PC shuts down. So it is very unlikely that it was caused by the driver.
> 
> My second suspect is the PSU which is also not far fetched because i had this problem before with my previous V850 PSU that died and it was tested by Cooler Master and they confirmed me that it died.
> I know that my PC wouldn't even start with the voltage HWINFO64 is reading but on the other hand, i never had problems with reading from the program before so it can be an indication of an malfunctioning PSU when the power draw is to high it simply shuts down the PC but let the motherboard and cooler run because it only draws 65 watts.
> 
> Last week i was working in Premiere pro with clips i shot of the new JSF that arrived in our city Leeuwarden and as it was an very important deal.
> For some reason my Smartphone has an very bad OIS (optic image stabilization) which i need to iron out in Premiere pro. For some reason the CPU doesn't get a good workout when i am only using one clip so i added 4 clips and cut them in half in order to properly load the CPU. It was maxed out on all cores and memory usage was almost 80% and the GPU was working for 25% if i remember correctly because its an CUDA core enabled effect. For some reason it takes a long long time to stabilize a clip in Premiere pro since it isn't optimized for CPU's with more than 4 cores i guess, i am not really sure as it happens on Intel and AMD systems. It took 5 hours of rendering and stabilizing my clips with my system worked out at a full 100% with the CPU is at 100% allt he time for 5 hours strait with temps much higher than i ever saw on IBT AVX or even Prime95. So IMO, if there was an instability in my overclock it would be found by now by the program, would you agree?
> 
> This was not the only time when i let my system work at fully 100% either, the next day i did the same with different clips and it was an success without any problems BSOD's or shutdowns.
> 
> The system shutdowns began all of a sudden when i was working in premiere and tried to apply the warp stabilizer and as soon as i hit the marker, my PC shuts down. This happened several times and it happened after i installed the newest Nvidia drivers. I stopped working in premiere because i wanted to see if it also happened in other applications which it did. When i was calling on skype with a friend of mine it suddenly also shuts down in the same way as mentioned before.. I did a sfc /scannow in cmd and it found corruption and repaired it, this happens because i have enabled write caching on the device and enabled turn off write cache buffer flushing as it gives better performance but an power outage can cause corruption or data loss which happened to me and i successfully repaired it.
> 
> Yes of course i know how to handle a simple multi meter but how do i measure this? Never measured my system before.
> We are on 230V out of the wall socket, it was 220V but they changed it to 230V a couple of years back for some reason.
> Need to investigate more.
> 
> Yesterday i had some spare time left so i tinkered with the settings because i was running 257 FSB which gave me 2570MHz CPU/NB and 2827MHz HT. I changed this to 260FSB which gave me 2600MHz CPU/NB and HT. It didn't crash so far.. tonight i am going to test some more but so far no problem. It can be that the HT was too high and the CPU/NB was too low for the high RAM speed or it simply didn't like the FSB i was running before, who knows. I am starting to think this board doesn't like overclocking.. that one i miss from the Sabertooth to be perfectly honest since it is an much much better overclocking board same as the UD5. i am at 4.8GHz now so i am good i guess and the extra 200MHz is not worth the extra hassle to get it stable and the huge amounts of volts i have to put in to this power hungry pig chip... temps are fine though so no problem there so i guess i am settled at this setting.
> 
> I am still not sure what is causing these random shutdowns but i am determined to find out the source of this which i am going to test int he coming hours.
> 
> Thnx for the reply though. I find it kinda strange that now all of a sudden i can get some good feed back but its alright. I keep you informed.


First, And this MAY BE UTTER PERSONAL PREFERENCE, but switching motherboard vendors Calls for a ground up re-work of your overclock. IMHO.

There may be more to the Nvidia graphic Driver idea than you realize, BUT this relays upon certain edge case situation on average and on here on OCN it is best not to assume it isn't a possibility with the rampant NV vBios modding going on here
Quote:


> *
> tinfoil hat / unproven theory :* Nvidia has changed something in their drivers to combat this Vbios modding, their first effort on the maxwell platform failed miserably it only delayed the vbios modding by a month or two. I suspect this change took place Pre-36X.XX driver set.
> and has been iterated on, its almost like they are targeting the Skyn3t bios's specifically but taking down the other basic bios mods as well by installing a limit of how much power the cards are allowed to attempt to draw. the reason I say Skyn3t bios. the power target range is INSANE on his bio's well beyond what can be physically given to the card regardless of power config (460w tdp+ in most cases)


So if you your card is using a modded vbios, this could be a factor. my titan crashes spectacularly different than my 780 ti, so i would assume cards from the maxwell series would crash in a different way also. and if you are still using stock bios the above opinion is irrelivant. LMAO

power draw too high? I'm not sure that is possible with your configuration

I'm not experienced with premier in terms of using it for work because i'm an audio guy mostly, I've only had to sync edited audio to edited video like twice ever..

But that kinda sounds like a misconfiguration? not sure due to not being familiar with editing the actual visuals, and to answer your question, No i do *not* agree. if you had read the linked post of mine you would know that I would say this.

So you spend 5hrs in primere, if this was the case for me minimum of 15hrs of consecutive testing like being able to do 15hr pretty much straight full tilt. Now do not misunderstand me. your CPU may be stable long before this but the reason
say spend more time than you normally do to finish off because Prime and IBT don't test whole systems. If Premiere is off-loading to the GPU than then there is a GPu load to deal with as well. that would be vastly different in power draw than gaming.

In the situation of using an overclock rig to work on, what if you have to pull overtime on a project or pull a double on a project. I realize you are likely doing this as a hobby as you say you are a mechanic, and right now there is an issue somewhere in the system.
now it doesn't matter how you use your computer the same effort would be required to fix and or solve the problem.

You should be able to find the pin out of your PSU either in the manual or online, three voltages to check at multiple points. *as long as your DMM is rated for your house voltage* than you can check to see what you wall is spitting out (hot to ground, if you are not sure which one hot is neutral to ground won't measure anything so it will be obvious) I would obviously verify that your DDM can handle the voltage it will say on it somewhere.

AS far as your clocks, 2600mhz Ht + takes a long time to test. and by non "standard" means

there is just to much unknown right now more be to be able to say that the PSU is the problem, it might be, but there also might be other issues

you can test all these things yourself, just takes time separating variables and eliminate possibilities and you will inevitably be left with an answer at the end. be fore warned tho the truth sometimes "hurts"


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> higher volts for 2 reasons
> 
> you had "220* at home * cough 208 cough*
> 
> probably 230 at work ( again can run as high as 243v )
> 
> just to add i am assuming everything is in spec ( yes i have seen them not and actually running higher )
> 
> 99.99% equip can run on both 208/230. if it is rated for one it is the other
> 
> and again the 10% is just a general rule of thumb !


I think you are about spot on. I'd be surprised if there wasn't nearly a 30 volt difference in what was being delivered to the welder between the farm and the plant.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> First, And this MAY BE UTTER PERSONAL PREFERENCE, but switching motherboard vendors Calls for a ground up re-work of your overclock. IMHO.
> 
> There may be more to the Nvidia graphic Driver idea than you realize, BUT this relays upon certain edge case situation on average and on here on OCN it is best not to assume it isn't a possibility with the rampant NV vBios modding going on here
> So if you your card is using a modded vbios, this could be a factor. my titan crashes spectacularly different than my 780 ti, so i would assume cards from the maxwell series would crash in a different way also. and if you are still using stock bios the above opinion is irrelivant. LMAO
> 
> power draw too high? I'm not sure that is possible with your configuration
> 
> I'm not experienced with premier in terms of using it for work because i'm an audio guy mostly, I've only had to sync edited audio to edited video like twice ever..
> 
> But that kinda sounds like a misconfiguration? not sure due to not being familiar with editing the actual visuals, and to answer your question, No i do *not* agree. if you had read the linked post of mine you would know that I would say this.
> 
> So you spend 5hrs in primere, if this was the case for me minimum of 15hrs of consecutive testing like being able to do 15hr pretty much straight full tilt. Now do not misunderstand me. your CPU may be stable long before this but the reason
> say spend more time than you normally do to finish off because Prime and IBT don't test whole systems. If Premiere is off-loading to the GPU than then there is a GPu load to deal with as well. that would be vastly different in power draw than gaming.
> 
> In the situation of using an overclock rig to work on, what if you have to pull overtime on a project or pull a double on a project. I realize you are likely doing this as a hobby as you say you are a mechanic, and right now there is an issue somewhere in the system.
> now it doesn't matter how you use your computer the same effort would be required to fix and or solve the problem.
> 
> You should be able to find the pin out of your PSU either in the manual or online, three voltages to check at multiple points. *as long as your DMM is rated for your house voltage* than you can check to see what you wall is spitting out (hot to ground, if you are not sure which one hot is neutral to ground won't measure anything so it will be obvious) I would obviously verify that your DDM can handle the voltage it will say on it somewhere.
> 
> AS far as your clocks, 2600mhz Ht + takes a long time to test. and by non "standard" means
> 
> there is just to much unknown right now more be to be able to say that the PSU is the problem, it might be, but there also might be other issues
> 
> you can test all these things yourself, just takes time separating variables and eliminate possibilities and you will inevitably be left with an answer at the end. be fore warned tho the truth sometimes "hurts"


You are actually spot on with your information and to be honest it surprised me but in a pleasant way though lol

I didn't had to adjust that much for the same overclock to be honest but there were some minor changes i had to make in order to be stable at the same overclock.
I never had problems with Nvidia drivers to be honest but that was the first one i suspect but it turned out that it was my system not liking FSB at 257 or the NB wasn't stable or too slow because now everything is working fine again..
I have modded my bios but never ever had problems with it. i changed the voltage, TDP and power limit higher in order to get a better more stable OC and that's about it.
I did have to spend weeks and weeks in order to understand the maxwell architecture in order to mod it but its quite easy once you understand it.

I understand what you mean by stressing the system now and i will try find more time and overall patience to do so in the future because you made an very good useful point.

Yes i work as a mechanic and i usually do things like you mentioned but its an whole different ball game than dealing with PC's, i don't deal with electronics a lot therefore i am an mechanic an not an electrician, but thank you for pointing that out.

I will try to check the voltage next week and ask a friend of mine who has an master degree in electronics and worked a lot on computers so he must understand how to do so.

2600 MHz HT is stock on these chips, i think you meant 2600 MHz CPU/NB?

The truth never hurts me, i always feel better when the truth is told it only depends on HOW its been told. I don't know if you noticed but i react strongly towards people that use strong language or simply are blunt or plain out rude.. I am not rude at all mostly but i always say what i think about things and sometimes that can be misinterpreted.

Thank you for your wise words and i will consider them strongly.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those timings look slack for the uninitiated. But then, having tested 32GB, I knew how hard it is to get them working.
> 
> Pass the test and change a few.


Ive gotten 8-11-11-27-34-1T @ 2133


----------



## mus1mus

gsat stable?

Great work.









Sssshhh try lower TRAS if still can.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> gsat stable?
> 
> Great work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sssshhh try lower TRAS if still can.


I am in the process or running google stress test on linux mint 17.3 but I am having an issue. Booting into linux mint 17.3 it asks for a username and password that I dont know its a new install on my usb flash drive. I downloaded the iso from the website of course. It is only so far letting me enter via live session, it is not giving me access to my ram.

I was able to boot 8-11-11-24-33-1T before stability is unknown atm


----------



## mus1mus

You mean the TRY Mint option?

It allows you to use GSAT. But you will have to install the app after each restart on the Live CD/USB Environment.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You mean the TRY Mint option?
> 
> It allows you to use GSAT. But you will have to install the app after each restart on the Live CD/USB Environment.


I was able to run everything on linux mint 13 ill just revert to that instead of 17

It was just me, CL 8 will not work so linux didnt work properly. I adjusted it to CL9 and I have 2210 seconds left

It passed


----------



## hurricane28

Just when i thought everything was sorted out it just happened again..

PC just shuts off out of nowhere.. In windows log it now says event 41 which is kernel-power. The reading in HWINFO64 are also false because i looked in the BIOS and voltages show the correct values.
Now the question becomes, how can i determain the problem without having spare parts and i don't have an multimeter i just discovered.. I still suspect the PSU since everything else is almost brand new except for the CPU..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Just when i thought everything was sorted out it just happened again..
> 
> PC just shuts off out of nowhere.. In windows log it now says event 41 which is kernel-power. The reading in HWINFO64 are also false because i looked in the BIOS and voltages show the correct values.
> Now the question becomes, how can i determine the problem without having spare parts and i don't have an multimeter i just discovered.. I still suspect the PSU since everything else is almost brand new except for the CPU..


This is why I like having a spare for everything if I can.

Always pays to have a PSU sitting in the cupboard for an occasion like this, doesn't exactly help you right now though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This is why I like having a spare for everything if I can.
> 
> Always pays to have a PSU sitting in the cupboard for an occasion like this, doesn't exactly help you right now though.


Yes you are right but i am not able to afford such an luxury right now unfortunately. I just did an RMA request for my PSU since that is the only thing i can thing of that can cause this and go from there. I reset my PC to stock values and it still happened plus i got the kernel-power event 41 in windows log which in 80% means there is something wrong with power delivery.

I tested my system to the max yesterday and let prime95 run overnight without any problems so my system is stable.
The shutdown happened suddenly without me changing anything on my system which can be an indication of software error but it isn't.
I even went to an prior restore point to be sure it cannot be any software that is causing this.

The main suspects are the PSU, Motherboard or CPU. The first one makes the most sense because i had this problem before and it was cured by a new PSU. The second could be but its completely random and if the Motherboard is indeed defective it would be also failing in Premiere pro or other high demanding programs, this is the same for the CPU so only the PSU is to blame here. I will get an replacement this week and i will go from there.

Luckily they have what they call "Cooler Master v-series replacement service" that means that you have to register your PSU and fill in some fields on their site and within a week UPS shows up with the new unit and you simply exchange the defective one for the new one!
THAT is how warranty should be IMO. Its by far the best service and warranty i ever heard of.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This is why I like having a spare for everything if I can.
> 
> Always pays to have a PSU sitting in the cupboard for an occasion like this, doesn't exactly help you right now though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right but i am not able to afford such an luxury right now unfortunately. I just did an RMA request for my PSU since that is the only thing i can thing of that can cause this and go from there. I reset my PC to stock values and it still happened plus i got the kernel-power event 41 in windows log which in 80% means there is something wrong with power delivery.
> 
> I tested my system to the max yesterday and let prime95 run overnight without any problems so my system is stable.
> The shutdown happened suddenly without me changing anything on my system which can be an indication of software error but it isn't.
> I even went to an prior restore point to be sure it cannot be any software that is causing this.
> 
> The main suspects are the PSU, Motherboard or CPU. The first one makes the most sense because i had this problem before and it was cured by a new PSU. The second could be but its completely random and if the Motherboard is indeed defective it would be also failing in Premiere pro or other high demanding programs, this is the same for the CPU so only the PSU is to blame here. I will get an replacement this week and i will go from there.
> 
> Luckily they have what they call "Cooler Master v-series replacement service" that means that you have to register your PSU and fill in some fields on their site and within a week UPS shows up with the new unit and you simply exchange the defective one for the new one!
> THAT is how warranty should be IMO. Its by far the best service and warranty i ever heard of.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I had an SSD die on me a little while ago (of course it was the one my OS was installed on) and it took 3 weeks from shipping to replacement getting here, I had to ship it from Aus to the US (at my own cost) and then had to wait for the replacement to get here, again that's a reason why I like having spares around.

Keep an eye out for bargains every so often, I have a couple of 430w PSUs I use to test CPUs + Mobos when I think they are playing up, I also have a 1200w Silverstone unit here in case I need a backup, I have an AM3 Sempron to use in case of CPU fault, my Sabertooth + CVF-Z in case of Mobo, 3 Ram kits for memory, 4 SSDs for OS testing.

I know not everyone can be as lucky but sometimes but it's worth keeping an ear to the ground


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know what you mean, I had an SSD die on me a little while ago (of course it was the one my OS was installed on) and it took 3 weeks from shipping to replacement getting here, I had to ship it from Aus to the US (at my own cost) and then had to wait for the replacement to get here, again that's a reason why I like having spares around.
> 
> Keep an eye out for bargains every so often, I have a couple of 430w PSUs I use to test CPUs + Mobos when I think they are playing up, I also have a 1200w Silverstone unit here in case I need a backup, I have an AM3 Sempron to use in case of CPU fault, my Sabertooth + CVF-Z in case of Mobo, 3 Ram kits for memory, 4 SSDs for OS testing.
> 
> I know not everyone can be as lucky but sometimes but it's worth keeping an ear to the ground


Yeah, its not fun dealing with what i call, bad RMA and service. That's why i always pick my components so carefully and only buy from retail stores with the best warranty and service. Sometimes they cost a little more but IMO its worth the extra 5 euro's or less.

I will keep an eye out for spare parts as it can be very need in situations like this. I would love to have an spare system to play with and keep this one for my personal and work stuff.
I just have an confirmation of Cooler Master that they will replace my unit within 3 days! That sounds awesome. I called my retail store and they also said its the PSU, last week he said he had an customer with the same problem and he solved it with new PSU so i am pretty sure its the PSU in this case.


----------



## mus1mus

Have you tried Realbench? It loads your system with realistic levels on every single component.

But if you have your PSU incoming, good luck with that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> This is why I like having a spare for everything if I can.
> 
> Always pays to have a PSU sitting in the cupboard for an occasion like this, doesn't exactly help you right now though.


Me too!







Hoarding never hurt anyone (well, other than your wallet). The one time i RMAed a motherboard, it took 1 month. So the convenience of knowing that anything can burn and be substituted within 30 minutes by yourself, is priceless. There's nothing better than homemade RMA center.


----------



## uddarts

my main rig serves as a personal and business computer. for the last 15 years of building my own, i've always had a identical board in reserve.

ud


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> my main rig serves as a personal and business computer. for the last 15 years of building my own, i've always had a identical board in reserve.
> 
> ud


Yeah, i am particularly afraid of motherboards too, so finicky...

@ All

In case you are interested, there is a giveaway for Process Lasso:

https://bitsum.com/computerbild-process-lasso-pro-key-acquistion/

It only works with current version (you need to download it separately) and it activates online (you will get an email with code).

Now, i don't think it's really useful for 8 cores, but, it can be handy sometimes (if somoene runs things at 100% load, like IBT or Prime...it makes the PC run smoother while you run it) and here's also an interesting proof of concept:

https://bitsum.com/files/CPUEaterDist64.exe

https://bitsum.com/how-probalance-works/

It arrived to spawn 400 threads before i stopped it. The FX really was freezing for seconds, but it still managed to work eventually.

Anyway, i thought to post it in case someone is interested. Of course, it would benefit more dual core users.


----------



## Kalistoval

@mus1mus

so far in tuning


----------



## Chris635

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i am particularly afraid of motherboards too, so finicky...
> 
> @ All
> 
> In case you are interested, there is a giveaway for Process Lasso:
> 
> https://bitsum.com/computerbild-process-lasso-pro-key-acquistion/
> 
> It only works with current version (you need to download it separately) and it activates online (you will get an email with code).
> 
> Now, i don't think it's really useful for 8 cores, but, it can be handy sometimes (if somoene runs things at 100% load, like IBT or Prime...it makes the PC run smoother while you run it) and here's also an interesting proof of concept:
> 
> https://bitsum.com/files/CPUEaterDist64.exe
> 
> https://bitsum.com/how-probalance-works/
> 
> It arrived to spawn 400 threads before i stopped it. The FX really was freezing for seconds, but it still managed to work eventually.
> 
> Anyway, i thought to post it in case someone is interested. Of course, it would benefit more dual core users.


I have been running this for years..the pro version. There is so much you can do with this, for example...change power profiles and core parking on the fly depending on what programs your running, auto kill or restart process for certain rules you set. It works great on AMD FX processors. It does much more. I highly suggest people at least check it out.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris635*
> 
> I have been running this for years..the pro version. There is so much you can do with this, for example...change power profiles and core parking on the fly depending on what programs your running, auto kill or restart process for certain rules you set. It works great on AMD FX processors. It does much more. I highly suggest people at least check it out.


Yeah, it worked as advertized with IBT. The PC was feeling more nimble. I also use the power profile switch (put it on power saver when i am away). It also has a RAM trimmer, but if you have enough RAM you shouldn't worry about that. If someone manages to max out his RAM, it could come in handy though.

The giveaway is for the PRO version, but you can't update to later versions. Otherwise it's lifetime license but only for this version.


----------



## Kalistoval

*echo*


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Would you guys have an opinion about what FX chip is near contender with i7 6700k or an opinion on the best FX to start a new build with currently?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

not sure if trolling..


----------



## mus1mus

I know you







them trolls.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

^^ Should lay of the single thread turtle weed. & no I am not trolling, just haven't the attention span for numbers and know you guys have them atm.

Thought since it was all echoes and crickets, why not ask, but doh k. Time I go run the research on my own while Prime crunches away. Damn graphics card crashed my game and has me searching in all the wrong places for instability.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> ^^ Should lay of the single thread turtle weed. & no I am not trolling, just haven't the attention span for numbers and know you guys have them atm.
> 
> Thought since it was all echoes and crickets, why not ask, but doh k. Time I go run the research on my own while Prime crunches away. Damn graphics card crashed my game and has me searching in all the wrong places for instability.


You never specified in which way you would be using the FX, in well threaded games it'll compete with it (mostly) but everywhere else the 6700k is just faster.


----------



## mus1mus

http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/

Once the good sarge finishes the 6700K, we'll see the results as well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/
> 
> Once the good sarge finishes the 6700K, we'll see the results as well.


Im 2/3 of the way finished and the 6400 will be replaced by a 6600k.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/
> 
> Once the good sarge finishes the 6700K, we'll see the results as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Im 2/3 of the way finished and the 6400 will be replaced by a 6600k.
Click to expand...

Nice.

I'm having some fun with 3 - 980TIs and later, maybe 4.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635122
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635295


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> ^^ *Should lay of the single thread turtle weed*. & no I am not trolling, just haven't the attention span for numbers and know you guys have them atm.
> 
> Thought since it was all echoes and crickets, why not ask, but doh k. Time I go run the research on my own while Prime crunches away. Damn graphics card crashed my game and has me searching in all the wrong places for instability.


u wot m8?

Well to make an informed choice or recommendation we kinda need to know what you do with your computer.

but as sarge said in games in general that are well multi threaded they compete once heavily overclocked

single thread.. don't even go there, FX don't compare.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Understood, and no I did not specify. The rig I plan is for my sister whom is artistic with drawing, enjoys games, and my personal question remains for myself, to hyperthread in Photoshop and do I need that process so much for as to buy 9590/9370, keep it smaller with a 8350/8370, or use the opportunity to build upon DDR4 right now.

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Understood, and no I did not specify. The rig I plan is for my sister whom is artistic with drawing, enjoys games, and my personal question remains for myself, to hyperthread in Photoshop and do I need that process so much for as to buy 9590/9370, keep it smaller with a 8350/8370, or use the opportunity to build upon DDR4 right now.
> 
> Thank you for the replies.


In all honesty an FX will be "fine" but if I were you I'd go for a 6700k and cover yourself.

Games are slowly using more and more threads yes but alot of applications still prefer faster cores even if there are less of them.

at this point in time it's pretty hard to recommend buying a brand new FX rig for almost any reason unfortunately


----------



## mus1mus

If it needs longevity, You can get the Skylake which will be competitive for a while. The FX is a dead end at the moment. It has a spot for a few of us but really, at this day and age, go for the modern option.

Another option is to go for X99. Which has matured and since Broadwell-E is coming, watch out for people selling 5-series chips. They will start to be cheap.









--ninja'd


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/
> 
> Once the good sarge finishes the 6700K, we'll see the results as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Im 2/3 of the way finished and the 6400 will be replaced by a 6600k.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I'm having some fun with 3 - 980TIs and later, maybe 4.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635122
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635295
Click to expand...

Not bad mate.....not bad at all









I won't be playing around with any high end GPUs for a while although I am intrigued by this RX 480 that I'm hearing about, 390x - Fury levels of performance for $199









Two of them would be the way to go *if* Crossfire drivers are up to scratch....


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not bad mate.....not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be playing around with any high end GPUs for a while although I am intrigued by this RX 480 that I'm hearing about, 390x - Fury levels of performance for $199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of them would be the way to go *if* Crossfire drivers are up to scratch....


I haven't had any real issues with them lately and Raja keeps reiterating that AMD intends to continue to build on that. There are games here and there with no defined profile but as long as they support multi-GPU rendering in theory I can mess about with the settings to get it working properly. Of course some people rue the loss of that ten minutes but I don't imagine most of the regulars in this thread would feel that way.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not bad mate.....not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be playing around with any high end GPUs for a while although I am intrigued by this RX 480 that I'm hearing about, 390x - Fury levels of performance for $199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of them would be the way to go *if* Crossfire drivers are up to scratch....
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any real issues with them lately and Raja keeps reiterating that AMD intends to continue to build on that. There are games here and there with no defined profile but as long as they support multi-GPU rendering in theory I can mess about with the settings to get it working properly. Of course some people rue the loss of that ten minutes but I don't imagine most of the regulars in this thread would feel that way.
Click to expand...

I own a 295x2......I cannot disable crossfire haha

In all honestly I love that card but ever since Crimson come along it's been a pain to work with, I haven't tried Crossfire Fiji yet so no comment there and I really hope they nail it here because for $460 or so a pair of 8GB 480's would be a force to be reckoned with


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I own a 295x2......I cannot disable crossfire haha
> 
> In all honestly I love that card but ever since Crimson come along it's been a pain to work with, I haven't tried Crossfire Fiji yet so no comment there and I really hope they nail it here because for $460 or so a pair of 8GB 480's would be a force to be reckoned with


The 295x2 is the problem-child isn't it.







It is a great card but it seems to have the most trouble with Crimson excepting maybe the 380-series and their myriad of issues. That said I do run daily Fiji Xfire for my main gamer and I have literally two complaints. One is Rainbow Six: Siege not supporting Crossfire though the game runs perfectly well for me at 4k on a single card with a mix of Ultra/High settings which mitigates that complaint. The other is Flash-GUI flickering in The Secret World but getting creative in the settings put that one to rest as well.

I don't play every single "AAA" game that drops but stuff like Black Ops 3, Witcher 3, Total War: Warhammer, etc. all work well for me with Fiji xfire. If they put the kind of time into the drivers that they've evidently been doing with managing the VRAM on certain titles for Fiji, I think it'll be a pretty good solution again. I'm more confident in it at this point just because of how often Raja is stressing multi-GPU support.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I own a 295x2......I cannot disable crossfire haha
> 
> In all honestly I love that card but ever since Crimson come along it's been a pain to work with, I haven't tried Crossfire Fiji yet so no comment there and I really hope they nail it here because for $460 or so a pair of 8GB 480's would be a force to be reckoned with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 295x2 is the problem-child isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great card but it seems to have the most trouble with Crimson excepting _maybe_ the 380-series and their myriad of issues. That said I do run daily Fiji Xfire for my main gamer and I have literally two complaints. One is Rainbow Six: Siege not supporting Crossfire though the game runs perfectly well for me at 4k on a single card with a mix of Ultra/High settings which mitigates that complaint. The other is Flash-GUI flickering in The Secret World but getting creative in the settings put that one to rest as well.
> 
> I don't play every single "AAA" game that drops but stuff like Black Ops 3, Witcher 3, Total War: Warhammer, etc. all work well for me with Fiji xfire. If they put the kind of time into the drivers that they've evidently been doing with managing the VRAM on certain titles for Fiji, I think it'll be a pretty good solution again. I'm more confident in it at this point just because of how often Raja is stressing multi-GPU support.
Click to expand...

It does have it issues yes, when it works all is well and it's beautiful, when it doesn't it's a pita and I want to snap it in half haha.

We'll see how Polaris goes but at this point I think they should do pretty well


----------



## mus1mus

Come on. Is this Polaris 10 ?

If so, Vega will be the next card for me. By that time, all the bills should have been paid.











It's nice for a budget....but, I have my Hawaiis still..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Come on. Is this Polaris 10 ?
> 
> If so, Vega will be the next card for me. By that time, all the bills should have been paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice for a budget....but, I have my Hawaiis still..


RX 480






TINY card... interesting...

there are very few reasons i can suggest FX chips for.

right now i've been recommending them to people who need a heavily parallel work flow that don't want to pay workstation prices

and lolo @ Raja


----------



## mus1mus

Also out. GTX 1070 reviews.

Well, reviewers have been doing some mighty crap to make the new tech look better than older cards. 980TI being beaten by the 1070 is hideous.

OC'ed 1070 crushing a 980TI they say. Yet with a Graphics score of 19K









http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_review,29.html


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Also out. GTX 1070 reviews.
> 
> Well, reviewers have been doing some mighty crap to make the new tech look better than older cards. 980TI being beaten by the 1070 is hideous.
> 
> OC'ed 1070 crushing a 980TI they say. Yet with a Graphics score of 19K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_review,29.html


I call BS on that, here's a shot of my 980Ti physics is low since it wasn't on the "E" platform but the OC is attainable for most Ti's GFX score is nearly 22K


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I call BS on that, here's a shot of my 980Ti physics is low since it wasn't on the "E" platform but the OC is attainable for most Ti's GFX score is nearly 22K


What you looking at is an founders edition card and you are using an Kingpin card, massive difference.. Lets see what the 1070 REALLY can do on an aftermarket cooler and other PCB. Also the 8 GB of memory will be beneficial since more games eat a lot of memory.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Also out. GTX 1070 reviews.
> 
> Well, reviewers have been doing some mighty crap to make the new tech look better than older cards. 980TI being beaten by the 1070 is hideous.
> 
> OC'ed 1070 crushing a 980TI they say. Yet with a Graphics score of 19K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_review,29.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call BS on that, here's a shot of my 980Ti physics is low since it wasn't on the "E" platform but the OC is attainable for most Ti's GFX score is nearly 22K
Click to expand...

Precisely.

Though on his defense, he mentioned No Driver Tweaks. And that opens up an issue. Setting the driver to performance mode alone can beat the gains you can get from Overclocking.

And assuming, same driver treatment (which I think will be obviously give the 1070 the upper hand) I wouldn't consider the 1070 a 980TI/TitanX killer.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I call BS on that, here's a shot of my 980Ti physics is low since it wasn't on the "E" platform but the OC is attainable for most Ti's GFX score is nearly 22K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you looking at is an founders edition card and you are using an Kingpin card, massive difference.. Lets see what the 1070 REALLY can do on an aftermarket cooler and other PCB. Also the 8 GB of memory will be beneficial since more games eat a lot of memory.
Click to expand...

Those clocks aren't really all that high for a 980Ti if I'm honest.

I've seen Ref cards hit that level.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What you looking at is an founders edition card and you are using an Kingpin card, massive difference.. Lets see what the 1070 REALLY can do on an aftermarket cooler and other PCB. Also the 8 GB of memory will be beneficial since more games eat a lot of memory.


lol. Even a reference 980TI overclocks to 1500/2000 with ease.

With the way nVidia Cards have been showing for the past 2 gens, OC-ability is no longer an attribute to the PCB/Power Stage design.

This have been seen on Maxwells.


----------



## Johan45

That's why I used that shot. The OC was reasonable for an average 980Ti. @ 1750 clock I hit about 26K on GFX score alone


----------



## mus1mus

Worse, 1080s and 1070s can't do this.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Worse, 1080s and 1070s can't do this.


But that's in Tri-Sli not single, no?

What's your Fire Strike score with a single GTX 980 Ti?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Worse, 1080s and 1070s can't do this.


Pascal can go up to 4 way SLI yes


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Worse, 1080s and 1070s can't do this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pascal can go up to 4 way SLI yes
Click to expand...

only 2x hardwaire SLI+ 2 way software? or 2 twice 2 way hardware with software linkage? or 4 way with old Hard bridges +enthusiast key?

not keen on Enthusiast key TBH

kuz if its 4w with old hard bridge and enthusiast key, can't wait til someone figures out how to team those fingers in kepler and maxwell


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> only 2x hardwaire SLI+ 2 way software? or 2 twice 2 way hardware with software linkage? or 4 way with old Hard bridges +enthusiast key?
> 
> not keen on Enthusiast key TBH
> 
> kuz if its 4w with old hard bridge and enthusiast key, can't wait til someone figures out how to team those fingers in kepler and maxwell


2 way with old bridges is possible it just restricts max resolution/frequency

And yes it is 4 way with old bridges + enthusiast key.

I got this information from jayztwocents


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> only 2x hardwaire SLI+ 2 way software? or 2 twice 2 way hardware with software linkage? or 4 way with old Hard bridges +enthusiast key?
> 
> not keen on Enthusiast key TBH
> 
> kuz if its 4w with old hard bridge and enthusiast key, can't wait til someone figures out how to team those fingers in kepler and maxwell
> 
> 
> 
> *2 way with old bridges is possible it just restricts max resolution/frequency*
> 
> And yes it is 4 way with old bridges + enthusiast key.
> 
> I got this information from jayztwocents
Click to expand...

nothing was mentioned about restricted resolution or frequency on Hard bridges.

I'm gunna wait for people to actual get this working. it really sound like extra work for nothing.

this whole thing has got me wary, Jay also doesn't know because he didn't do it. he got one card. not three or four. (but but nvidia said, well Nvidia also failed to mention the memory issue on the 970 until it was figured out by the press)


----------



## Benjiw

Anyone gotten any news on AM4 yet? Starting to itch, been eyeing up that new 6950X goodness recently just because I've never had an overrated over the top build before.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Anyone gotten any news on AM4 yet? Starting to itch, been eyeing up that new 6950X goodness recently just because I've never had an overrated over the top build before.


8 cores, 16 threads on 14nm FinFET

http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-summit-ridge-fx-processor/

Looking to be pretty good


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8 cores, 16 threads on 14nm FinFET
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-summit-ridge-fx-processor/
> 
> Looking to be pretty good


HO HO HO YES!!!!


----------



## MadGoat

Wrong thread


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Somehow I think I need a new rotor? It is off balance and making all this terrible rattling. Is it possible to get another on of those?


Wrong thread or I'm missing something here.....


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nothing was mentioned about restricted resolution or frequency on Hard bridges.
> 
> I'm gunna wait for people to actual get this working. it really sound like extra work for nothing.
> 
> this whole thing has got me wary, Jay also doesn't know because he didn't do it. he got one card. not three or four. (but but nvidia said, well Nvidia also failed to mention the memory issue on the 970 until it was figured out by the press)


Ya I think this whole thing is an bit over the top no clue how nvidia can tell what bridge is used except for 2/1 config's each bridge is bandwidth equivalent to x1 pcie 1.1 afik but latency is unknown to me. The enthusiast key just seems like in copout from nvidia to drop 3/4way gpu support in dx11 for up coming games.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> nothing was mentioned about restricted resolution or frequency on Hard bridges.
> 
> I'm gunna wait for people to actual get this working. it really sound like extra work for nothing.
> 
> this whole thing has got me wary, Jay also doesn't know because he didn't do it. he got one card. not three or four. (but but nvidia said, well Nvidia also failed to mention the memory issue on the 970 until it was figured out by the press)
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I think this whole thing is an bit over the top no clue how nvidia can tell what bridge is used except for 2/1 config's each bridge is bandwidth equivalent to x1 pcie 1.1 afik but latency is unknown to me. The enthusiast key just seems like in copout from nvidia to drop 3/4way gpu support in dx11 for up coming games.
Click to expand...

ship the cards with Teamed sli fingers.

the "enthusiest Key" like only unteams these SLI finger on the GPU bios level.

IIRC that 1x pcie 1.1 is refered to the cable floppy bridge, I've not found much about the Hard bridges.

but with the way i understand it, if it is on the bios level in theory older cards should be able to Team their SLI fingers (remember 3w SLI is A->B + A->C)

but again, how much difference it will make is unknown, Waiting for someone to do 2w SLI on teamed bridge vs 3w hard bridge with 1 gpu disabled in driver (to see how much the teamed fingers actually make)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8 cores, 16 threads on 14nm FinFET
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-summit-ridge-fx-processor/
> 
> Looking to be pretty good


Bound for October.


















Was expecting a behemoth though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8 cores, 16 threads on 14nm FinFET
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-summit-ridge-fx-processor/
> 
> Looking to be pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> Bound for October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was expecting a behemoth though.
Click to expand...

Desktop is bound for October yeah.

It'll be enough for most people I'd say


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8 cores, 16 threads on 14nm FinFET
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-summit-ridge-fx-processor/
> 
> Looking to be pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> Bound for October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was expecting a behemoth though.
Click to expand...

32nm -> 14nm process with the end chip ending up the same size of very slightly bigger than the FX-8350 package i think kinda constitutes as a behemoth

WE don't have a die size yet i don't think, if we do i can't find it quickly, but i would be surprised if an 8c zen is only slightly smaller than PD

also did prior bd/pd samples have batch numbers? or is this some new batch code only thing i can decipher
Q1/27 (Jan 27/2016 maybe?)

And note, IHS looks like its been used and cleaned a few times.


----------



## umeng2002

That's just the heat spreader....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> That's just the heat spreader....


eh.. you can see the Green pcb of the package, and you can also see the pins standing up prior to her picking it up off the table.

clearly more than just a IHS


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 32nm -> 14nm process with the end chip ending up the same size of very slightly bigger than the FX-8350 package i think kinda constitutes as a behemoth
> 
> WE don't have a die size yet i don't think, if we do i can't find it quickly, but i would be surprised if an 8c zen is only slightly smaller than PD
> 
> also did prior bd/pd samples have batch numbers? or is this some new batch code only thing i can decipher
> Q1/27 (Jan 27/2016 maybe?)
> 
> And note, IHS looks like its been used and cleaned a few times.


Well, I was just expecting a CPU around the same size of the 5XXX and 6XXX Intel parts.









Coz yeah, you can stuff more Transistors on a bigger CPU package. methinks.



Die size will be known sooner or later.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 32nm -> 14nm process with the end chip ending up the same size of very slightly bigger than the FX-8350 package i think kinda constitutes as a behemoth
> 
> WE don't have a die size yet i don't think, if we do i can't find it quickly, but i would be surprised if an 8c zen is only slightly smaller than PD
> 
> also did prior bd/pd samples have batch numbers? or is this some new batch code only thing i can decipher
> Q1/27 (Jan 27/2016 maybe?)
> 
> And note, IHS looks like its been used and cleaned a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was just expecting a CPU around the same size of the 5XXX and 6XXX Intel parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coz yeah, you can stuff more Transistors on a bigger CPU package. methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Die size will be known sooner or later.
Click to expand...

what was the die size of Hw-e?

following pattern there isn't gunna be much space under that IHS from AMD while intel has alot of non silicon space on their package.

Die size to die size, you are probably close


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh.. you can see the Green pcb of the package, and you can also see the pins standing up prior to her picking it up off the table.
> 
> clearly more than just a IHS


OK, you can't equate die size with PCB size.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> eh.. you can see the Green pcb of the package, and you can also see the pins standing up prior to her picking it up off the table.
> 
> clearly more than just a IHS
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you can't equate die size with PCB size.
Click to expand...

lets look at this logically shall we...

we now know the package for Summit on AM4 is roughly the size of an FX-8 (assuming the size of lisa su's fingers to be much smaller than mine)

we know transistor count is going up, and we know the manufacturing processes has shrunk, We've also seen die shots (unfortunately with no confirmed reference of size)

there is now enough information out there to do semi-accurate math in regards to die size speculation, Transistor count would help but i don't think they've released it.

if you'd read careful i did distinguish the package from theoretical Die.

HW-e had a die size of 355mm2 ish? FX has a die size of 315mm2 ish.

and BW-e is likely gunna have a massive die as it will have 10 physical cores on it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> what was the die size of Hw-e?
> 
> following pattern there isn't gunna be much space under that IHS from AMD while intel has alot of non silicon space on their package.
> 
> Die size to die size, you are probably close


http://hothardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-6950x-extreme-edition-10-core-cpu-review-broadwell-e-arrives

250ish mm^2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> OK, you can't equate die size with PCB size.


Technically, you can.

More Transistors jammed in a given area. While that doesn't equate directly to the die size nor PCB size, physical connections / interconnections will.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://hothardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-6950x-extreme-edition-10-core-cpu-review-broadwell-e-arrives
> 
> 250ish mm^2
> Technically, you can.
> 
> More Transistors jammed in a given area. While that doesn't equate directly to the die size nor PCB size, physical connections / interconnections will.


True.


----------



## hurricane28

I think i found the cause of my PSU problem..

I discovered that whenever i take off my sidepanel of my case, i hear an sound though my speakers or headphone that indicates that there is metal to metal contact which causes static interference on my audio ship. Can it be that my case is making contact somewhere and cause a short circuit that leads to the PSU which than dies? Or is that a little far fetched?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think i found the cause of my PSU problem..
> 
> I discovered that whenever i take off my sidepanel of my case, i hear an sound though my speakers or headphone that indicates that there is metal to metal contact which causes static interference on my audio ship. Can it be that my case is making contact somewhere and cause a short circuit that leads to the PSU which than dies? Or is that a little far fetched?


Your home Power may be poorly Grounded.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_(electricity)

Or, something connected to your computer is using a non-EU-standard power cord.

This for example, is not Earthed / Grounded



This is the right one to use.



In some places, like mine, Not using the right power cord can slightly electrocute when touching chassis grounded appliances..

We have 2 systems here locally, *220 - 0* and *110 - 0 -110*

Audio Buzz or the symptoms you described can point into that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Your home Power may be poorly Grounded.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_(electricity)
> 
> Or, something connected to your computer is using a non-EU-standard power cord.
> 
> This for example, is not Earthed / Grounded
> 
> 
> 
> This is the right one to use.


Yes that is what i mean, its like that its not properly grounded. I had that once with my car audio when i installed my subwoofer and amp, it seems that it wasn't grounded properly and blow out my RCA connectors in the head unit.. miss unfortunate and costly..the head unit was 600 euro's..

On topic, the connector i used is grounded and is the one in the second picture, PSU's are always shipped with this connector here.
OMG, that MUST be the reason why my PSU's are dying.. amazing that i overlooked something so simple but on the other hand, i never had problems with grounding before in my other house, might be that this is an older house with older sockets.

thnx for pointing that out dude.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes that is what i mean, its like that its not properly grounded. I had that once with my car audio when i installed my subwoofer and amp, it seems that it wasn't grounded properly and blow out my RCA connectors in the head unit.. miss unfortunate and costly..the head unit was 600 euro's..
> 
> On topic, the connector i used is grounded and is the one in the second picture, PSU's are always shipped with this connector here.
> OMG, that MUST be the reason why my PSU's are dying.. amazing that i overlooked something so simple but on the other hand, i never had problems with grounding before in my other house, might be that this is an older house with older sockets.
> 
> thnx for pointing that out dude.


Car Audio will not behave like that. Reason, they are not directly dealing with AC _Alternating Current_ Power Source. And the car chassis itself acts as the common potential -- Ground -- Negative rod from the Battery. That may simply be caused by a either a bad connection or faulty RCA - audio lines.

Another cause of your rigs issue is *loose connection* somewhere that appears when you move the case.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Car Audio will not behave like that. Reason, they are not directly dealing with AC _Alternating Current_ Power Source. And the car chassis itself acts as the common potential -- Ground -- Negative rod from the Battery. That may simply be caused by a either a bad connection or faulty RCA - audio lines.
> 
> Another cause of your rigs issue is *loose connection* somewhere that appears when you move the case.


I am sorry to say this but you are wrong about the car audio. I had an brand new Pioneer Head unit and was working perfectly well before i installed and connected the amp. The reason is bad ground of the amp itself. If there is an bad ground to the car chassis the current will flow though the RCA inputs of the head unit and than blow up, i went to an professional and he explained how it works because he had the same issue in the beginning. It only happens to Pioneer head units for some reason because me and him never had problems with other brand head units..

I think its the wall socket, its not even grounded..



I am contacting the guy i rent this place from in order to fix this ASAP because since this is not my own apartment i see no reason in paying for this.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Car Audio will not behave like that. Reason, they are not directly dealing with AC _Alternating Current_ Power Source. And the car chassis itself acts as the common potential -- Ground -- Negative rod from the Battery. That may simply be caused by a either *a bad connection* or faulty RCA - audio lines.
> 
> Another cause of your rigs issue is *loose connection* somewhere that appears when you move the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say this but you are wrong about the car audio. I had an brand new Pioneer Head unit and was working perfectly well before i installed and connected the amp. The reason is bad ground of the amp itself. If there is an bad ground to the car chassis the current will flow though the RCA inputs of the head unit and than blow up, i went to an professional and he explained how it works because he had the same issue in the beginning. It only happens to Pioneer head units for some reason because me and him never had problems with other brand head units..
> 
> I think its the wall socket, its not even grounded..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am contacting the guy i rent this place from in order to fix this ASAP because since this is not my own apartment i see no reason in paying for this.
Click to expand...











There, BOLD and Pointed out. In case you missed it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, BOLD and Pointed out. In case you missed it.


Yeah, its caused by a bad connection to the chassis i discovered later which is causing the RCA connectors on the head unit to blow up.

I have no bad connection i checked this earlier, i always make sure the connectors connected to the motherboard have good connection and i rarely move my case. I had this mistake before with my Seasonic PSU remember? I learned from that so now i always make sure i have good connection.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think i found the cause of my PSU problem..
> 
> I discovered that whenever i take off my sidepanel of my case, i hear an sound though my speakers or headphone that indicates that there is metal to metal contact which causes static interference on my audio ship. Can it be that my case is making contact somewhere and cause a short circuit that leads to the PSU which than dies? Or is that a little far fetched?


audible interfearance =/= psu issues

corroded connections, poor signal routing, radio signal hot spot, poor grounding (this will not be found easily or by an amateur)

many things can inhibit a connection also many things can knock a connection

without knowing more than noticing a sound when you take the side off your case it would be ill advised to assume how far fetched or accurate one thing or another might be.

Also the problem might not even be caused by your dwelling.

for example. my lights dim on certain circuits wen the upstairs tenant's heater kicks on in the winter.

and one thing most rental places are know for is Shoddy half-fast(say if fast and you know where what you said came from) work


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Car Audio will not behave like that. Reason, they are not directly dealing with AC _Alternating Current_ Power Source. And the car chassis itself acts as the common potential -- Ground -- Negative rod from the Battery. That may simply be caused by a either a bad connection or faulty RCA - audio lines.
> 
> Another cause of your rigs issue is *loose connection* somewhere that appears when you move the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say this but you are wrong about the car audio. I had an brand new Pioneer Head unit and was working perfectly well before i installed and connected the amp. The reason is bad ground of the amp itself. If there is an bad ground to the car chassis the current will flow though the RCA inputs of the head unit and than blow up, i went to an professional and he explained how it works because he had the same issue in the beginning. It only happens to Pioneer head units for some reason because me and him never had problems with other brand head units..
> 
> I think its the wall socket, its not even grounded..
> 
> 
> 
> I am contacting the guy i rent this place from in order to fix this ASAP because since this is not my own apartment i see no reason in paying for this.
Click to expand...

idk how it is in your country

but at least in the us he would not have to fix anything, the building was up to code when it was built. and has not been remodeled so they do not have to bring it up to current codes. it is considered " grandfathered in" as it was done properly for its time.

i actually feel bad for your landlord esp if he is made to "fix" this funny story, at least again in the us, the "ground" is in 99% of the time connected to the neutral bus but think ... how would he "fix" this if there is no additional ground wire already run ? rip out all wiring from walls and start over ?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Car Audio will not behave like that. Reason, they are not directly dealing with AC _Alternating Current_ Power Source. And the car chassis itself acts as the common potential -- Ground -- Negative rod from the Battery. That may simply be caused by a either a bad connection or faulty RCA - audio lines.
> 
> Another cause of your rigs issue is *loose connection* somewhere that appears when you move the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say this but you are wrong about the car audio. I had an brand new Pioneer Head unit and was working perfectly well before i installed and connected the amp. The reason is bad ground of the amp itself. If there is an bad ground to the car chassis the current will flow though the RCA inputs of the head unit and than blow up, i went to an professional and he explained how it works because he had the same issue in the beginning. It only happens to Pioneer head units for some reason because me and him never had problems with other brand head units..
> 
> I think its the wall socket, its not even grounded..
> 
> 
> 
> I am contacting the guy i rent this place from in order to fix this ASAP because since this is not my own apartment i see no reason in paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk how it is in your country
> 
> but at least in the us he would not have to fix anything, the building was up to code when it was built. and has not been remodeled so they do not have to bring it up to current codes. it is considered " grandfathered in" as it was done properly for its time.
> 
> i actually feel bad for your landlord esp if he is made to "fix" this funny story, at least again in the us, the "ground" is in 99% of the time connected to the neutral bus but think ... how would he "fix" this if there is no additional ground wire already run ? *rip out all wiring from walls and start over ?*
Click to expand...

In Canada this requires a retro fit of panel if the panel pre-dates the previous code revision (every 4 years) atleast, if you don't want your insurance nullified and voided.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk how it is in your country
> 
> but at least in the us he would not have to fix anything, the building was up to code when it was built. and has not been remodeled so they do not have to bring it up to current codes. it is considered " grandfathered in" as it was done properly for its time.
> 
> i actually feel bad for your landlord esp if he is made to "fix" this funny story, at least again in the us, the "ground" is in 99% of the time connected to the neutral bus but think ... how would he "fix" this if there is no additional ground wire already run ? rip out all wiring from walls and start over ?


you don't get it, the US is rather large and it depends on who you rent it from and in what state since the laws are different in every state.. i know this because i have relatives living in the US..

Its different here as well, if you rent an apartment the home owner is responsible for repairs to the apartment if its not up to standards and one standard is that all wall sockets must be grounded just for safety reasons... as a matter a fact, my insurance doesn't cover damage done from an non grounded wall socket due to safety.

I don't know how he is going to fix this and i am not even allow to touch the electrics as i am not electrician so if there is something wrong i need to call him and he is responsible for repairs.
Its not actually a land lord, i rent it from an huge company which has much much much more money than me so i don't see any reason why i should pay for this to be honest, as a matter a fact, its in the contract i signed that they are responsible for repairs in the apartment since i am not allowed to touche or change anything for obvious reasons.

I checked every connector from the PSU connected tot he motherboard and non is corroded or bad connection whatsoever.
But then again, i am no electrician so i need to troubleshoot and eliminate possibility's which IMO can cause this issue, do you understand? I have no money to pay an electrician to come over to investigate this problem so i need to do this on my own..


----------



## mus1mus

So how are you going to check for faults? You dont even have a multitester.

I felt like Inhave thrown you into very deep waters.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Car Audio will not behave like that. Reason, they are not directly dealing with AC _Alternating Current_ Power Source. And the car chassis itself acts as the common potential -- Ground -- Negative rod from the Battery. That may simply be caused by a either a bad connection or faulty RCA - audio lines.
> 
> Another cause of your rigs issue is *loose connection* somewhere that appears when you move the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say this but you are wrong about the car audio. I had an brand new Pioneer Head unit and was working perfectly well before i installed and connected the amp. The reason is bad ground of the amp itself. If there is an bad ground to the car chassis the current will flow though the RCA inputs of the head unit and than blow up, i went to an professional and he explained how it works because he had the same issue in the beginning. It only happens to Pioneer head units for some reason because me and him never had problems with other brand head units..
> 
> I think its the wall socket, its not even grounded..
> 
> 
> 
> I am contacting the guy i rent this place from in order to fix this ASAP because since this is not my own apartment i see no reason in paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk how it is in your country
> 
> but at least in the us he would not have to fix anything, the building was up to code when it was built. and has not been remodeled so they do not have to bring it up to current codes. it is considered " grandfathered in" as it was done properly for its time.
> 
> i actually feel bad for your landlord esp if he is made to "fix" this funny story, at least again in the us, the "ground" is in 99% of the time connected to the neutral bus but think ... how would he "fix" this if there is no additional ground wire already run ? *rip out all wiring from walls and start over ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada this requires a retro fit of panel if the panel pre-dates the previous code revision (every 4 years) atleast, if you don't want your insurance nullified and voided.
Click to expand...

do you mean every 4 years the electrical must be redone, or if changes to building are made they must have the electrical redone to be brought up to current cod e? ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> idk how it is in your country
> 
> but at least in the us he would not have to fix anything, the building was up to code when it was built. and has not been remodeled so they do not have to bring it up to current codes. it is considered " grandfathered in" as it was done properly for its time.
> 
> i actually feel bad for your landlord esp if he is made to "fix" this funny story, at least again in the us, the "ground" is in 99% of the time connected to the neutral bus but think ... how would he "fix" this if there is no additional ground wire already run ? rip out all wiring from walls and start over ?
> 
> 
> 
> you don't get it, the US is rather large and it depends on who you rent it from and in what state since the laws are different in every state.. i know this because i have relatives living in the US..
> 
> Its different here as well, if you rent an apartment the home owner is responsible for repairs to the apartment if its not up to standards and one standard is that all wall sockets must be grounded just for safety reasons... as a matter a fact, my insurance doesn't cover damage done from an non grounded wall socket due to safety.
> 
> I don't know how he is going to fix this and i am not even allow to touch the electrics as i am not electrician so if there is something wrong i need to call him and he is responsible for repairs.
> Its not actually a land lord, i rent it from an huge company which has much much much more money than me so i don't see any reason why i should pay for this to be honest, as a matter a fact, its in the contract i signed that they are responsible for repairs in the apartment since i am not allowed to touche or change anything for obvious reasons.
> 
> I checked every connector from the PSU connected tot he motherboard and non is corroded or bad connection whatsoever.
> But then again, i am no electrician so i need to troubleshoot and eliminate possibility's which IMO can cause this issue, do you understand? I have no money to pay an electrician to come over to investigate this problem so i need to do this on my own..
Click to expand...

who cares how much money they have?

you are telling me that even in old buildings all the electrical must be redone at will of the morons people making regulations ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So how are you going to check for faults? You dont even have a multitester.
> 
> I felt like Inhave thrown you into very deep waters.


That's an fair question. I thought i didn't have one but after a long search through my stuff i found one. I am going to ask a friend of mine to come over to check this as he knows much more about this than me and i most certainly don't want to screw something up and put me in to more problems than i already am.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you mean every 4 years the electrical must be redone, or if changes to building are made they must have the electrical redone to be brought up to current cod e? ?
> 
> who cares how much money they have?
> 
> you are telling me that even in old buildings all the electrical must be redone at will of the morons people making regulations ?


They don't need to be redone to cope with current standards.

Let's face it, wires (if done right the first time) degrades quite slow. Let alone bus bars. Most of the issues appear at the accessible end.

For hurr's issue, I'd be hard pressed if there were standards not met. EU standards have been well imposed too long ago. It might just be the sockets. Can even be his own equipment.

Things happen and most repairmen always do the "quick fix" when faced with a clamoring tenants / clients.

Apparently, electricians face this commonly. People's lives nowadays are heavily reliant to electrical power. And you are always expected to fix it AS FAST AS YOU CAN IMAGINE.

Been there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Car Audio will not behave like that. Reason, they are not directly dealing with AC _Alternating Current_ Power Source. And the car chassis itself acts as the common potential -- Ground -- Negative rod from the Battery. That may simply be caused by a either a bad connection or faulty RCA - audio lines.
> 
> Another cause of your rigs issue is *loose connection* somewhere that appears when you move the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say this but you are wrong about the car audio. I had an brand new Pioneer Head unit and was working perfectly well before i installed and connected the amp. The reason is bad ground of the amp itself. If there is an bad ground to the car chassis the current will flow though the RCA inputs of the head unit and than blow up, i went to an professional and he explained how it works because he had the same issue in the beginning. It only happens to Pioneer head units for some reason because me and him never had problems with other brand head units..
> 
> I think its the wall socket, its not even grounded..
> 
> 
> 
> I am contacting the guy i rent this place from in order to fix this ASAP because since this is not my own apartment i see no reason in paying for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk how it is in your country
> 
> but at least in the us he would not have to fix anything, the building was up to code when it was built. and has not been remodeled so they do not have to bring it up to current codes. it is considered " grandfathered in" as it was done properly for its time.
> 
> i actually feel bad for your landlord esp if he is made to "fix" this funny story, at least again in the us, the "ground" is in 99% of the time connected to the neutral bus but think ... how would he "fix" this if there is no additional ground wire already run ? *rip out all wiring from walls and start over ?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada this requires a retro fit of panel if the panel pre-dates the previous code revision (every 4 years) atleast, if you don't want your insurance nullified and voided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you mean every 4 years the electrical must be redone, or if changes to building are made they must have the electrical redone to be brought up to current code? ?
Click to expand...

talking strictly about a full re-wire. There are exceptions OFC, pony panels, equipment installation, extensions etc.

but In terms of doing it legitimately, (if it isn't a quick fix this is likely the way to most landlords who are wary of repercussions will do it this way as they will get outiside help.)

this is a job for more than one person, you'd need a crew, such things are hard to hide if one doesn't have the proper permits

it might be longer than 4 years, but i doubt it. you can't get a permit to rip out wire and not the panel without certified inspection. no certified inspector is going to allow an old panel to be fully retrofitted (part of this is the assumption that a Full re wire would only happen in very certain instances, to update old grandfather'd wiring in a complete building, or for a large scale renovation)

no permit = invalid insurance

but like i said there are exceptions, none of which including a tenant complaining about dirty power. Unless you can prove un-equivocally that the equipment in question is running as intended prior to falling into disrepair for installation in said dwelling.

and if it wasn't already clear, overclocked isn't running as the equipment was intended.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you mean every 4 years the electrical must be redone, or if changes to building are made they must have the electrical redone to be brought up to current cod e? ?
> 
> who cares how much money they have?
> 
> you are telling me that even in old buildings all the electrical must be redone at will of the morons people making regulations ?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to be redone to cope with current standards.
> 
> Let's face it, wires (if done right the first time) degrades quite slow. Let alone bus bars. Most of the issues appear at the accessible end.
> 
> For hurr's issue, I'd be hard pressed if there were standards not met. EU standards have been well imposed too long ago. It might just be the sockets. Can even be his own equipment.
> 
> Things happen and most repairmen always do the "quick fix" when faced with a clamoring tenants / clients.
> 
> *Apparently, electricians face this commonly. People's lives nowadays are heavily reliant to electrical power. And you are always expected to fix it AS FAST AS YOU CAN IMAGINE.*
> 
> Been there.
Click to expand...

oh god, I thought I had forgotten what that was like.

I was always much happier with the thought of not going down the apprentice route to completion, i didn't want to deal with that day in and day out.

building something new just to tear it down and build it again for some reason was more interesting due to the challenges of the environment variable, grounding and interference were new challenges every day, I still to this day 15 years in, walk into venues i'v never been to before, towns i've never seen before let alone heard of.


----------



## umeng2002

I've melted a power cable when stress testing my 8320e.

I used a cheap power cable I found in my closet from the wall to the PSU.

About 30 minutes into a Prime95 test, I started smelling burning plastic. Felt the power cable and it was hot and started to melt through the insulation...


----------



## devl547

Sometimes even thick chinese power cables are actually less than 0.5mm^2:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devl547*
> 
> Sometimes even thick chinese power cables are actually less than 0.5mm^2:


Yeah, that's why you should always buy good quality wire. Unfortunately almost everything comes from china nowadays but luckily there are some good hardware stores that sell good quality wire over here.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devl547*
> 
> Sometimes even thick chinese power cables are actually less than 0.5mm^2:


Yeah, actually, it was a cable from my Chinese audio DAC. I even read the power rating on the cable and it should have worked, but no, it was one of those "thick" ones with hardly any actual metal in them.

I'd say always use the cord that came with your PSU.


----------



## bigdayve

I came across this post in another forum talking about the upcoming 480X being paired with an FX8350. Any opinions? Even though current FX chips are long in the tooth, I thought this underestimated them a little bit. I thought plenty of people on this form were running two high end cards.

Quote:
If performance is actually around an R9 390X, then yes, it's likely you'll encounter issues because of that CPU. Sometimes minor, sometimes significant, sometimes not at all. Depends on the titles played, can't guarantee anything though. The highest end GPU I recommend pairing with an FX processor is around the level of an R9 380 and a GTX 960, any higher is guaranteed to see issues in specific titles, and the higher you go, the more titles.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I came across this post in another forum talking about the upcoming 480X being paired with an FX8350. Any opinions? Even though current FX chips are long in the tooth, I thought this underestimated them a little bit. I thought plenty of people on this form were running two high end cards.
> 
> Quote:
> If performance is actually around an R9 390X, then yes, it's likely you'll encounter issues because of that CPU. Sometimes minor, sometimes significant, sometimes not at all. Depends on the titles played, can't guarantee anything though. The highest end GPU I recommend pairing with an FX processor is around the level of an R9 380 and a GTX 960, any higher is guaranteed to see issues in specific titles, and the higher you go, the more titles.


While the author of that quote is of course right for the most part, I wouldn't necessarily follow his/her recommendation. I'm quite happy with my [email protected]/GTX970 setup. Obviously there's titles that are CPU bound and only utilize the GPU at ~50% but f.e. DayZ Standalone, ARMA 3, CS:GO or Guild Wars 2 would show the same thing on a 6700k/380X or GTX960 setup - just with about x1.5 more fps. DOOM, RainbowSix Siege and The Division o.t.h. run very nicely on my setup. So it really depends on the game.

"Running into issues" is not very good choice of words here t.b.h.; it's not like it would run better with a slower GPU...


----------



## mus1mus

erm. Benchmarks maybe?

Scroll up a few pages and you will see this:

http://wccftech.com/fx-8370-i5-6400-gaming-comparison/

Bottom line, if the titles you play are within the list, FX will do just fine.

But, if starting from scratch, I wouldn't really recommend an FX at this time. Zen is coming. And Intel's offering can give you better longevity. Even if the prices are lower going with the FX, the performance that you can get from Intel is undeniable.

Save for months and wait til Zen surfaces or start thinking going the Skylake way.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> While the author of that quote is of course right for the most part, I wouldn't necessarily follow his/her recommendation. I'm quite happy with my [email protected]/GTX970 setup. Obviously there's titles that are CPU bound and only utilize the GPU at ~50% but f.e. DayZ Standalone, ARMA 3, CS:GO or Guild Wars 2 would show the same thing on a 6700k/380X or GTX960 setup - just with about x1.5 more fps. DOOM, RainbowSix Siege and The Division o.t.h. run very nicely on my setup. So it really depends on the game.
> 
> "Running into issues" is not very good choice of words here t.b.h.; it's not like it would run better with a slower GPU...


I'm excited to see AMD getting aggressive on GPU pricing. I'm interested to see how prices trend after Polaris hits the marketplace.

Nice benchmarks Mus1mus. I know FX processors are not the fastest and never were. I am cautiously optimistic that the 8 core optimization/DX11 in games will help them a wee bit over the next couple years. OCing the FX has been fun and rewarding regardless of performance.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I came across this post in another forum talking about the upcoming 480X being paired with an FX8350. Any opinions? Even though current FX chips are long in the tooth, I thought this underestimated them a little bit. I thought plenty of people on this form were running two high end cards.
> 
> Quote:
> If performance is actually around an R9 390X, then yes, it's likely you'll encounter issues because of that CPU. Sometimes minor, sometimes significant, sometimes not at all. Depends on the titles played, can't guarantee anything though. The highest end GPU I recommend pairing with an FX processor is around the level of an R9 380 and a GTX 960, any higher is guaranteed to see issues in specific titles, and the higher you go, the more titles.
> 
> 
> 
> While the author of that quote is of course right for the most part, I wouldn't necessarily follow his/her recommendation. I'm quite happy with my [email protected]/GTX970 setup. Obviously there's titles that are CPU bound and only utilize the GPU at ~50% but f.e. DayZ Standalone, ARMA 3, CS:GO or Guild Wars 2 would show the same thing on a 6700k/380X or GTX960 setup - just with about x1.5 more fps. DOOM, RainbowSix Siege and The Division o.t.h. run very nicely on my setup. So it really depends on the game.
> 
> "Running into issues" is not very good choice of words here t.b.h.; it's not like it would run better with a slower GPU...
Click to expand...

If you are a gamer, and you are running an FX rather than a K series i5/i7 you really should buy 780ti + or 290X + , what you save on cpu can pay for the difference between a those cards and a 960 or 380X. Crysis 3 running a decent overclock on the FX , I can wring the guts out of my 780ti classified, even at 1080 with medium settings.
I can however see recommending those lesser video cards to guys building with i5's or i7's who are trying to push a high refresh rate monitor at lower resolutions, if their budget doesn't allow both the expensive gpu and cpus.
In my opinion a ghz edition 7970 should be the absolute minimum to pair with an FX 8 core. It can be made to maintain a 60fps minimum on most games at 1080 with lesser settings, the ones it can't even at low settings will probably show slowdowns due to poor cpu thread utilization when used in combination with any cpu prior to Skylake( perhaps even with skylake, I just haven't bought one to test for myself.) Add resolution or eye candy and visible slowdowns will become evident.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I came across this post in another forum talking about the upcoming 480X being paired with an FX8350. Any opinions? Even though current FX chips are long in the tooth, I thought this underestimated them a little bit. I thought plenty of people on this form were running two high end cards.
> 
> Quote:
> If performance is actually around an R9 390X, then yes, it's likely you'll encounter issues because of that CPU. Sometimes minor, sometimes significant, sometimes not at all. Depends on the titles played, can't guarantee anything though. The highest end GPU I recommend pairing with an FX processor is around the level of an R9 380 and a GTX 960, any higher is guaranteed to see issues in specific titles, and the higher you go, the more titles.


Just sounds like a guy who's only used intel all his life, tried an FX once, didn't overclock it correctly and now slates them or thinks they're heavily underpowered. I'd just ignore it and move on.

I went from my FX8350 to an intel i5 4670k and those extra 5fps really show how bad the FX is....


----------



## miklkit

I've been splitting my time between:

The Witcher: single player, DX9, single core only and it can get bad fps at times but mostly fps is good.

World of Tanks: MMO, DX11, 4 cores only and the fps never falls below 100.

290X.


----------



## gertruude

hi guys

i got a r9 290, would it be an upgrade if i went for the upcoming RX480...i know its 8gb card to my 4gb


----------



## bigdayve

Last year I was having audio problems and I thought that it was the motherboard. So, then i purchased my current mobo. Eventually I figured out the problem was not motherboard related. Then this year, I saw FX chips dropping into $100 territory so I went ahead and upgraded from an Athlon X2 455. I'm ambivalent about being stuck on old architecture. Those skylake I5's going for $220 on Newegg are sexy. My FX is not super fast, it runs really hot, it's burns way too much energy, I had to get a higher powered PSU, but on the other hand, I got a processor for cheap, 8 cores, fun to OC and cool, and I didn't have to upgrade my ram. Best of all, the community here and elsewhere of FX lovers is outstanding and probably hard to match with any other CPU platform.

I know people here have scoffed at the idea of deactivating cores and pushing for a higher clock, but I think I'll try it out this fall when I graduate school. I doubt I'd use such settings daily, but It may improve performance in specific situations and I'm curious if I can squeeze out another couple hundred Mhz, see what the temps look like, etc.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've been splitting my time between:
> 
> The Witcher: single player, DX9, single core only and it can get bad fps at times but mostly fps is good.
> 
> World of Tanks: MMO, DX11, 4 cores only and the fps never falls below 100.
> 
> 290X.


I'm kinda split between Path of exile (i'm a sucker for that old D1/D2 hack n slash sorta top down isometric RPG)

and the new doom.

I'm taking my time with Doom and love every second of it.

I am taking Doom as a sign of things to come. Heavy vram usage Heavy system ram usage and decent multi threaded capabilities.

I've been watching Witcher3 B&w Streams and its gottem me interested, might pick up the GoTY version in a few months time, but i kinda still need to play the witcher 2, and prolly should replay 1 cus i can't remember anything


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm kinda split between Path of exile (i'm a sucker for that old D1/D2 hack n slash sorta top down isometric RPG)
> 
> and the new doom.
> 
> I'm taking my time with Doom and love every second of it.
> 
> I am taking Doom as a sign of things to come. Heavy vram usage Heavy system ram usage and decent multi threaded capabilities.
> 
> I've been watching Witcher3 B&w Streams and its gottem me interested, might pick up the GoTY version in a few months time, but i kinda still need to play the witcher 2, and prolly should replay 1 cus i can't remember anything


Read the lore on Wikipedia and play the best game in the series







That's what I usually do. I bet you'd consider this serious heresy Flail... I confess I skipped Darksiders I and only played Darksiders II. Everything I read said DSII > DSI. Too bad THQ closed up shop and DSIII is in limbo /:


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Last year I was having audio problems and I thought that it was the motherboard. So, then i purchased my current mobo. Eventually I figured out the problem was not motherboard related. Then this year, I saw FX chips dropping into $100 territory so I went ahead and upgraded from an Athlon X2 455. I'm ambivalent about being stuck on old architecture. Those skylake I5's going for $220 on Newegg are sexy. My FX is not super fast, *it runs really hot, it's burns way too much energy,* I had to get a higher powered PSU, but on the other hand, I got a processor for cheap, 8 cores, fun to OC and cool, and I didn't have to upgrade my ram. Best of all, the community here and elsewhere of FX lovers is outstanding and probably hard to match with any other CPU platform.
> 
> I know people here have scoffed at the idea of deactivating cores and pushing for a higher clock, but I think I'll try it out this fall when I graduate school. I doubt I'd use such settings daily, but It may improve performance in specific situations and I'm curious if I can squeeze out another couple hundred Mhz, see what the temps look like, etc.


At stock clocks??

They run cooler than enthusiast level Intel chips and only draw 125W. True, performance per watt isn't what the competition has. But getting flustered over what is realistically ~30W in everyday computing is silly. That equates to less than $1 over the course of 5 years.

I'm baffled at the thought of people spending more than the price difference in electricity for 100 years of continuous usage on Intel chips, rather than just going with the AMD solution, when the AMD solution fits their purpose.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> At stock clocks??
> 
> They run cooler than enthusiast level Intel chips and only draw 125W. True, performance per watt isn't what the competition has. But getting flustered over what is realistically ~30W in everyday computing is silly. That equates to less than $1 over the course of 5 years.
> 
> I'm baffled at the thought of people spending more than the price difference in electricity for 100 years of continuous usage on Intel chips, rather than just going with the AMD solution, when the AMD solution fits their purpose.


I love how people complain about the supposed power usage of FX cpu's but leave lights on they don't need, have tv's going they aren't watching etc....


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I've melted a power cable when stress testing my 8320e.
> 
> I used a cheap power cable I found in my closet from the wall to the PSU.
> 
> About 30 minutes into a Prime95 test, I started smelling burning plastic. Felt the power cable and it was hot and started to melt through the insulation...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I love how people complain about the supposed power usage of FX cpu's but leave lights on they don't need, have tv's going they aren't watching etc....


power usage shouldnt be a concern. intel 6 and 8 core cpus pull some serious power too when overclocked. Dont even get me started on the people still running x58 setups...


----------



## mus1mus

lol. Very true.










The same cannot be said with GPUs though.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. Very true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same cannot be said with GPUs though.


rx480 is gonna change all that though. The people complaining about power usage are quadcore i7 users. Of course a quad is gonna pull less power than a 8 core even if the 8 core is running stock. I mean hell if i undervolt the fx8350 to like 1.15vcore it will pull as much power as a quad i7 but hey i dont care. Overclock and get more performance. I got a 8 core for a reason. http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/core-i7-5960x-5930k-and-5820k-processor-review,8.html 5960x pulls 180 watts full load at stock. Thats around what a 8350 does. overclocked should be about the same too. load overclocked the 5960x pulls 380 watts at 4.4 ghz. 1.35 vcore


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> rx480 is gonna change all that though. The people complaining about power usage are quadcore i7 users. Of course a quad is gonna pull less power than a 8 core even if the 8 core is running stock. I mean hell if i undervolt the fx8350 to like 1.15vcore it will pull as much power as a quad i7 but hey i dont care. Overclock and get more performance. I got a 8 core for a reason. http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/core-i7-5960x-5930k-and-5820k-processor-review,8.html 5960x pulls 180 watts full load at stock. Thats around what a 8350 does. overclocked should be about the same too. load overclocked the 5960x pulls 380 watts at 4.4 ghz. 1.35 vcore


Idiots will argue as idiots do. Just ignore the intel placebo nerds and enjoy what you have to it's potential. Everytime I get in a dust up with an intel nerd they have spent loads of money on a rig with unlocked chip and high end gpu and they're more often than not stock clocked.


----------



## bigdayve

Good discussion here. I agree that an OC gaming rig is not exactly at the top of the list for reducing energy use/carbon footprint. Too, videocard choice is more important than CPU choice in terms of energy consumption. I do put a lot of effort into conserving energy otherwise. I'd argue that Intel chips are at least a little bit more efficient, particularly at stock clocks. Also, I would say that FX chips poor stock performance and huge OC headroom make the chips underclocked at stock with a deflated TDP. it's kind of silly to buy an FX for gaming and not OC. My 95W 8320e is going to pull more than 95W while stress testing or gaming and significantly less otherwise. I don't have the equipment to measure electricity usage, but I have read that if you push an FX chip toward 9590 performance, you'll be pushing toward 9590 power consumption which is pretty high.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Good discussion here. I agree that an OC gaming rig is not exactly at the top of the list for reducing energy use/carbon footprint. Too, videocard choice is more important than CPU choice in terms of energy consumption. I do put a lot of effort into conserving energy otherwise. I'd argue that Intel chips are at least a little bit more efficient, particularly at stock clocks. Also, I would say that FX chips poor stock performance and huge OC headroom make the chips underclocked at stock with a deflated TDP. it's kind of silly to buy an FX for gaming and not OC. My 95W 8320e is going to pull more than 95W while stress testing or gaming and significantly less otherwise. I don't have the equipment to measure electricity usage, but I have read that if you push an FX chip toward 9590 performance, you'll be pushing toward 9590 power consumption which is pretty high.


9590 pulls around what a overclocked 5960x to around 4.2 1.3 vcore would pull which is around 350 watts. I mean Hell if you are really worried about it get a quadcore i7 and dont oc. That should keep you around 130 watt full load but what fun is that. 6 and 8 core cpus are gonna pull massive power overclocked its just how it works. I plan on going rx480 soon and zen which should smoke my rig in power efficiency. 4.7 ghz 8350 at 1.4 vcore and a heavily overclocked 6970. ITs pulling like 400-450 at any given time while gaming.


----------



## Benjiw

My 9590 should be here soon, as I've sold my 8350. I wanted something a bit less heat production as my 8350 at 5ghz is above 1.6v.

When using power if power consumption is a massive issue for most when running a PC then maybe they should just not buy one to begin with.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 9590 pulls around what a overclocked 5960x to around 4.2 1.3 vcore would pull which is around 350 watts. I mean Hell if you are really worried about it get a quadcore i7 and dont oc. That should keep you around 130 watt full load but what fun is that. 6 and 8 core cpus are gonna pull massive power overclocked its just how it works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My 9590 should be here soon, as I've sold my 8350. I wanted something a bit less heat production as my 8350 at 5ghz is above 1.6v.
> 
> When using power if power consumption is a massive issue for most when running a PC then maybe they should just not buy one to begin with.


pretty much how i feel. If you cant afford the power draw get a damn console lol.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> pretty much how i feel. If you cant afford the power draw get a damn console lol.


All true, but good performance per watt and low temps are both good things. Even for consoles







That's part of the reason there are multiple versions of a given console throughout a console generation. Also, one reason there are updates to CPU's within a single generation.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> *9590 pulls around what a overclocked 5960x to around 4.2 1.3 vcore would pull which is around 350 watts*. I mean Hell if you are really worried about it get a quadcore i7 and dont oc. That should keep you around 130 watt full load but what fun is that. 6 and 8 core cpus are gonna pull massive power overclocked its just how it works. I plan on going rx480 soon and zen which should smoke my rig in power efficiency. 4.7 ghz 8350 at 1.4 vcore and a heavily overclocked 6970. ITs pulling like 400-450 at any given time while gaming.


Not always true.

Just to give a proper idea, my 5930K 4.6/1.3V pulls moar Watts than my FX at 5.1/1.5V

5960X are different monsters. The higher the clocks, even with lesser Voltages, they can pull quite a lot of power.

I'm kinda thinking selling my Hawaiis and grab some RX480s. I can maybe run 4 of them in a 1250W PSU.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not always true.
> 
> Just to give a proper idea, my 5930K 4.6/1.3V pulls moar Watts than my FX at 5.1/1.5V
> 
> 5960X are different monsters. The higher the clocks, even with lesser Voltages, they can pull quite a lot of power.
> 
> I'm kinda thinking selling my Hawaiis and grab some RX480s. I can maybe run 4 of them in a 1250W PSU.


even better. A 32 nm 8 core pulls less power than a 22 nm 6 core. That just says more for what i was trying to prove. Performance wise the intel chips slaughter the fx series. Price to performance not so much unless you get cheap lack luster boards and a locked i5.. Power consumption is about what and what core for core.


----------



## mus1mus

The difference is that, 32nm FX has lesser chip density than the Core i7 HEDT 22nm. The amount of transistors will dictate Current and as a result, Power Consumption.

Overclocking the i7s, too, does not scale linearly with Power Consumption ad you have disable some of the power saving techniques that Intel employ.

One example, on the RVE, Power Headroom or TDP can be raised to a whopping 240% from stock of 140W.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The difference is that, 32nm FX has lesser chip density than the Core i7 HEDT 22nm. The amount of transistors will dictate Current and as a result, Power Consumption.
> 
> Overclocking the i7s, too, does not scale linearly with Power Consumption ad you have disable some of the power saving techniques that Intel employ.
> 
> One example, on the RVE, Power Headroom or TDP can be raised to a whopping 240% from stock of 140W.


but you tend to also turn off cool and quiet and most of the power saving stuff when overclocking a fx chip ;p


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> but you tend to also turn off cool and quiet and most of the power saving stuff when overclocking a fx chip ;p


Really? I have all mine turned on, runs like a charm and reduces thermals really well. still as sharp as it could be with the 5ghz overclock, love it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> but you tend to also turn off cool and quiet and most of the power saving stuff when overclocking a fx chip ;p


But Intel has superior Power Saving stuff since Haswell.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Really? I have all mine turned on, runs like a charm and reduces thermals really well. still as sharp as it could be with the 5ghz overclock, love it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But Intel has superior Power Saving stuff since Haswell.


lol i tend to run my processors balls to the wall anyways. Max vcore i can get away with without killing it in a year or two. When i get a new board im probably gonna run 1.6 daily on my 8350. Run it like that till i see what zen does and see if i wanna upgrade. If i have problems pushing the rx480 im probably gonna upgrade.


----------



## seanzylol

doom cpu showdown. i5 6400 vs the 8350 both stock. They are about what and what in 1080p with a 980ti...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i got a r9 290, would it be an upgrade if i went for the upcoming RX480...i know its 8gb card to my 4gb


Ohh, why noone answered gurrty?










480 is still uncertain. Better wait till the reviews come out and OCN users get their hands on the card.

When AMD showed the RX480, they demoed AOTS. Obviously, it will stomp the 1080. DX12 is/will be AMD's forte anyway.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I'm kinda split between Path of exile (i'm a sucker for that old D1/D2 hack n slash sorta top down isometric RPG)
> 
> and the new doom.
> 
> I'm taking my time with Doom and love every second of it.
> 
> I am taking Doom as a sign of things to come. Heavy vram usage Heavy system ram usage and decent multi threaded capabilities.
> 
> I've been watching Witcher3 B&w Streams and its gottem me interested, might pick up the GoTY version in a few months time, but i kinda still need to play the witcher 2, and prolly should replay 1 cus i can't remember anything
> 
> 
> 
> Read the lore on Wikipedia and play the best game in the series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I usually do. I bet you'd consider this serious heresy Flail... I confess I skipped Darksiders I and only played Darksiders II. Everything I read said DSII > DSI. Too bad THQ closed up shop and DSIII is in limbo /:
Click to expand...

TBH i never actually finished DS1 couldn't get it working properly above 1080p, my gf finished the game and said DS2 was better (we both ended up playing DS2 first)

and IIRC there are two companies working on a DS3 ish game, not together mind you. the studio that bought the rights to it after the studio that bought it from THQ sold it. and last i heard the majority of the original THQ team from DS2 created a new start up and this one of the titles they are working on.

its been awhile since i've heard anything so i'm starting to doubt a 3rd.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> doom cpu showdown. i5 6400 vs the 8350 both stock. They are about what and what in 1080p with a 980ti...


good job @ sarge


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I know people here have scoffed at the idea of deactivating cores and pushing for a higher clock, but I think I'll try it out this fall when I graduate school. I doubt I'd use such settings daily, but It may improve performance in specific situations and I'm curious if I can squeeze out another couple hundred Mhz, see what the temps look like, etc.


I actually did that with my old Phenom II x6 Thuban. Disabling 2 cores netted me like an extra 200 MHz OC.

It actually helped for like 1 or 2 fps in Battlefield 3, lol...

But it's not that much of an improvement otherwise... I actually haven't tried doing that yet on my current system because I seriously doubt it would take the chip to 5 or even 4.8 GHz.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> I've been watching Witcher3 B&w Streams and its gottem me interested, might pick up the GoTY version in a few months time, but i kinda still need to play the witcher 2, and prolly should replay 1 cus i can't remember anything


I'd say, play 2 first simply because it's a good game. I tell people it was actually the first game I finished and IMMEDIATELY played again just to see the story from another side.

Getting into the game is hard because it's not very friendly to new-comers. You have read all the character bio's in the game and even read stuff online... But after a few hours, the game kind of sucks you in. No black and white choices. "Good" choices have bad consequences. "Bad" choices have good consequences... and all matter of grey in between.

The Witcher 3 is much better in story/ character introduction than W2, but I think you should know more about the universe before playing since most people will just think it's a Elder Scrolls or Lord of the Rings clone...


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> doom cpu showdown. i5 6400 vs the 8350 both stock. They are about what and what in 1080p with a 980ti...


I think our initial predictions about DX12 and Vulkan extending the lives of these chips might come to fruition. That test wasn't even using Vulkan and it is well threaded.

Can't wait to see some real DX12/ Vulkan games come out.

Is Deus Ex going to be DX12 on launch?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> doom cpu showdown. i5 6400 vs the 8350 both stock. They are about what and what in 1080p with a 980ti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think our initial predictions about DX12 and Vulkan extending the lives of these chips might come to fruition. That test wasn't even using Vulkan and it is well threaded.
> 
> Can't wait to see some real DX12/ Vulkan games come out.
> 
> Is Deus Ex going to be DX12 on launch?
Click to expand...

afaik, There better be a DX11 or vulkan option or i simply won't buy it.

not interested in dealing with W10 until MS decides to stop treating power users like blithering idiots.

yes i know allot of this gets fixed temporarily, until MS updates to invalid your fix. Deferral is not an option to me when i've seen the egregious effort MS has put in to "force" people to W10

I am wary of how MS might imply similar methods with new games going forward


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I think our initial predictions about DX12 and Vulkan extending the lives of these chips might come to fruition. That test wasn't even using Vulkan and it is well threaded.
> 
> Can't wait to see some real DX12/ Vulkan games come out.
> 
> Is Deus Ex going to be DX12 on launch?


I dont see why they wouldnt put dx12 in it.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Really? I have all mine turned on, runs like a charm and reduces thermals really well. still as sharp as it could be with the 5ghz overclock, love it.


Same here. I turn everything off for stress testing so I can push my rig. After I pass tests, I put the energy saving features back on.


----------



## mus1mus

You should test it back just to double check after turning them back on btw.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> doom cpu showdown. i5 6400 vs the 8350 both stock. They are about what and what in 1080p with a 980ti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job @ sarge
Click to expand...

That's not me









It's the same as the FX vs i5 showdown I didn't provide the results for the Intel setup, that was WCCFs US Hardware Editor.

I supplied the FX numbers and wrote the article, that's all









Progress on the followup has been slower than I'd like tbh, currently negotiating swapping my 6600k for a 6700k and might be picking up a 980Ti as well for something later on down the line.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> doom cpu showdown. i5 6400 vs the 8350 both stock. They are about what and what in 1080p with a 980ti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job @ sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same as the FX vs i5 showdown I didn't provide the results for the Intel setup, that was WCCFs US Hardware Editor.
> 
> I supplied the FX numbers and wrote the article, that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress on the followup has been slower than I'd like tbh, currently negotiating swapping my 6600k for a 6700k and might be picking up a 980Ti as well for something later on down the line.
Click to expand...

derp i thought the Skylake was yours, my bad


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> doom cpu showdown. i5 6400 vs the 8350 both stock. They are about what and what in 1080p with a 980ti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job @ sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same as the FX vs i5 showdown I didn't provide the results for the Intel setup, that was WCCFs US Hardware Editor.
> 
> I supplied the FX numbers and wrote the article, that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress on the followup has been slower than I'd like tbh, currently negotiating swapping my 6600k for a 6700k and might be picking up a 980Ti as well for something later on down the line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> derp i thought the Skylake was yours, my bad
Click to expand...

I do own a Skylake rig (Skycore in my sig) and it will be the one I use for the followup but at the time we were planning that article I didn't.

And as I said they happen to cost about the same so it was a good match up.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> I dont see why they wouldnt put dx12 in it.


Well doom is supposed to get Vulkan, but it hasn't been patched in yet.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys how do I get turbo to kick in ? My PSU is on its way out so I have to go back to stock, so I O'clocked the turbo core, but CPU's just sitting at 4.0ghz whilst before it used to fluctuate on depending on load and actually hit 4.2ghz
What am I missing?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys how do I get turbo to kick in ? My PSU is on its way out so I have to go back to stock, so I O'clocked the turbo core, but CPU's just sitting at 4.0ghz whilst before it used to fluctuate on depending on load and actually hit 4.2ghz
> What am I missing?


Reset to optimized defaults or clear CMOS and try again.


----------



## diggiddi

Okey Dokey


----------



## seanzylol

... dont use your setup if your psu is dying it can take your whole rig out. I hope you have a new psu coming in soon


----------



## diggiddi

Well it can't take my previous 4.8ghz OC and 290x in XFire due to tripping OCP, so I had to downclock something
I have a an old Antec trupower trio 550w which is helping out atm


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Well it can't take my previous 4.8ghz OC and 290x in XFire due to tripping OCP, so I had to downclock something
> I have a an old Antec trupower trio 550w which is helping out atm


What hasbeen done to the cards? If the bios has been modded, or if you are into that, try to ask gupsterg for a low VRM frequency bios. It can help a ton.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Serious question: If you guys already bought a 6700k setup 8 months ago but, you have not really gamed all that much on it, even with a 980 Ti, would you sell it and pick up a cheaper setup with an FX 8300 to use for a couple of years? I am looking at selling the setup for about $575 and getting a FX setup again for $269 but I am not 100% sure. To be honest, my work computer is an FX 8350 with a R9 380 and 32GB of ram and I spent twice as much time on that as I do on my 6700k home setup.

What do you guys think? I figure with an MSI 970 Gaming, I can overclock to 4.5GHz on that 8300 with 16GB of 1866 HyperX ram and do pretty much what I can already do at 4k. I have only bought one new PC game this year and that was the Gears of War: Ultimate Edition. I have been mostly gaming on my XBox One on my 50 Inch Sony 1080p TV anyways.

I will keep the 980 Ti though.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Serious question: If you guys already bought a 6700k setup 8 months ago but, you have not really gamed all that much on it, even with a 980 Ti, would you sell it and pick up a cheaper setup with an FX 8300 to use for a couple of years? I am looking at selling the setup for about $575 and getting a FX setup again for $269 but I am not 100% sure. To be honest, my work computer is an FX 8350 with a R9 380 and 32GB of ram and I spent twice as much time on that as I do on my 6700k home setup.
> 
> What do you guys think? I figure with an MSI 970 Gaming, I can overclock to 4.5GHz on that 8300 with 16GB of 1866 HyperX ram and do pretty much what I can already do at 4k. I have only bought one new PC game this year and that was the Gears of War: Ultimate Edition. I have been mostly gaming on my XBox One on my 50 Inch Sony 1080p TV anyways.
> 
> I will keep the 980 Ti though.


i would do it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Serious question: If you guys already bought a 6700k setup 8 months ago but, you have not really gamed all that much on it, even with a 980 Ti, would you sell it and pick up a cheaper setup with an FX 8300 to use for a couple of years? I am looking at selling the setup for about $575 and getting a FX setup again for $269 but I am not 100% sure. To be honest, my work computer is an FX 8350 with a R9 380 and 32GB of ram and I spent twice as much time on that as I do on my 6700k home setup.
> 
> What do you guys think? I figure with an MSI 970 Gaming, I can overclock to 4.5GHz on that 8300 with 16GB of 1866 HyperX ram and do pretty much what I can already do at 4k. I have only bought one new PC game this year and that was the Gears of War: Ultimate Edition. I have been mostly gaming on my XBox One on my 50 Inch Sony 1080p TV anyways.
> 
> I will keep the 980 Ti though.


Will you game at 1080p or 4K?

1080P will benefit more from a 6700K and a 980TI will be a hoot with the i7 it.

4K the FX will do just fine but you will need all the GPU power you can muster. 2 980TIs maybe? Especially now that they are cheaper.

Pick a proper board if you want the FX to last for years. Other words, you will need to overclock it past 4.7 to be competitive in today's games and those that will come.

I wouldn't really delve into the FX now that Zen is coming.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will you game at 1080p or 4K?
> 
> 1080P will benefit more from a 6700K and a 980TI will be a hoot with the i7 it.
> 
> 4K the FX will do just fine but you will need all the GPU power you can muster. 2 980TIs maybe? Especially now that they are cheaper.
> 
> Pick a proper board if you want the FX to last for years. Other words, you will need to overclock it past 4.7 to be competitive in today's games and those that will come.
> 
> I wouldn't really delve into the FX now that Zen is coming.


Although I do agree with you, I do rather regret spending the money on high end gaming PC upgrades when I did not need too. I think I have gamed on my PC about 4 hours in the last 8 months and half of that was at work well on a break. I game considerably more on my XBox One and recently bought Rise of the Tomb Raider because I enjoyed the demo so much. I even bought COD: Advanced Warfare on my One but have not gotten around to it yet.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Although I do agree with you, I do rather regret spending the money on high end gaming PC upgrades when I did not need too. I think I have gamed on my PC about 4 hours in the last 8 months and half of that was at work well on a break. I game considerably more on my XBox One and recently bought Rise of the Tomb Raider because I enjoyed the demo so much. I even bought COD: Advanced Warfare on my One but have not gotten around to it yet.


what games are you gonna be playing on your pc/?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Serious question: If you guys already bought a 6700k setup 8 months ago but, you have not really gamed all that much on it, even with a 980 Ti, would you sell it and pick up a cheaper setup with an FX 8300 to use for a couple of years? I am looking at selling the setup for about $575 and getting a FX setup again for $269 but I am not 100% sure. To be honest, my work computer is an FX 8350 with a R9 380 and 32GB of ram and I spent twice as much time on that as I do on my 6700k home setup.
> 
> What do you guys think? I figure with an MSI 970 Gaming, I can overclock to 4.5GHz on that 8300 with 16GB of 1866 HyperX ram and do pretty much what I can already do at 4k. I have only bought one new PC game this year and that was the Gears of War: Ultimate Edition. I have been mostly gaming on my XBox One on my 50 Inch Sony 1080p TV anyways.
> 
> I will keep the 980 Ti though.


Sure why not. I game on my 9370 all the time with a pair of 770s or whatever I throw in at the time if I need the 770s for another task. It's only in some games that the FX really lacks. One thing though I'd substitute the 970 gaming for the 970 Pro Aura from ASUS I reveiwed one of those recently and it's quite capable It's and extra $20 but I think it's worth it.


----------



## jclafi

I find quite funny when people says FX chips are HOT, ou draw too much power... Intel six core ones are about the same, or worst once overclocked !

I do have a aftermarket cooler, ultra cheap TermalRight Ultra 120, and stock my CPU never break the 45ºc mark, even with IntelBurnInTest..

In my opinion the higher clocked (4Ghz+) 4M 8T AMD chips have very good performance in modern 1080p+ game engines and, in my case, even in older ones.

I play DOOM, Crysis3, Wolfenstein New Order, Old Blood, Dead Island 2, FarCry Blood Dragon, all in 1080p, most maxed quality settigns in one '4 year old' garbage computer as introls say. In all the games the limit factor of my system is, always, the R9 280X O.C. I could run a much stronger GPU with no problems.

I never had a computer that aged so well like the FX chips. Almost four years running my RIG and still kick ass in all games i run and buy.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sure why not. I game on my 9370 all the time with a pair of 770s or whatever I throw in at the time if I need the 770s for another task. It's only in some games that the FX really lacks. One thing though I'd substitute the 970 gaming for the 970 Pro Aura from ASUS I reveiwed one of those recently and it's quite capable It's and extra $20 but I think it's worth it.


Unfortunately, it seems like a miracle when you tell someone he can play well with FX. The FX line is probably one of the most slandered CPU series ever. The other day, by accident, i stepped for the 100th time in a forum, where someone with 8350 had "bad performance" and there was the usual follow up of some intel users, saying the usual "yeah, FX is poor with Skyrim", "from what i remember this was always a problem with AMDs, because Skyrim uses 1 maybe 2 cores from what i remember". I also found this while googling in Reddit, but fortunately, this was posted in the Skyrim Subreddit, so there were several AMD users there to prevent the usual damage:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2zagz6/amd_cpu_for_skyrim/

But it's still indicative of how much people are convinced that whatever problem they have, it's because of FX. They don't even ask anymore. It's so widespread that everyone "knows it". In Skyrim in particular, correct configuration of Enboost, injectors, ini files etc, is a nightmware. This guy runs 350 mods (Skyrim's own engine has a limit fof 255 mods with esp and there is a general consensus that above 140 esp, your game becomes more likely to crash, conflict, etc) and his first thought "OK, it must be FX's fault).







Nevermind that Skyrim runs with 4 cores on FX8350, which isn't bad at all. Or, they want to run a gazillion of 2K/4K textures, while the game engine simply chokes because of that, but the fault is of FX.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sure why not. I game on my 9370 all the time with a pair of 770s or whatever I throw in at the time if I need the 770s for another task. It's only in some games that the FX really lacks. One thing though I'd substitute the 970 gaming for the 970 Pro Aura from ASUS I reveiwed one of those recently and it's quite capable It's and extra $20 but I think it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems like a miracle when you tell someone he can play well with FX. The FX line is probably one of the most slandered CPU series ever. The other day, by accident, i stepped for the 100th time in a forum, where someone with 8350 had "bad performance" and there was the usual follow up of some intel users, saying the usual "yeah, FX is poor with Skyrim", "from what i remember this was always a problem with AMDs, because Skyrim uses 1 maybe 2 cores from what i remember". I also found this while googling in Reddit, but fortunately, this was posted in the Skyrim Subreddit, so there were several AMD users there to prevent the usual damage:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2zagz6/amd_cpu_for_skyrim/
> 
> But it's still indicative of how much people are convinced that whatever problem they have, it's because of FX. They don't even ask anymore. It's so widespread that everyone "knows it". In Skyrim in particular, correct configuration of Enboost, injectors, ini files etc, is a nightmware. This guy runs 350 mods (Skyrim's own engine has a limit fof 255 mods with esp and there is a general consensus that above 140 esp, your game becomes more likely to crash, conflict, etc) and his first thought "OK, it must be FX's fault).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind that Skyrim runs with 4 cores on FX8350, which isn't bad at all. Or, they want to run a gazillion of 2K/4K textures, while the game engine simply chokes because of that, but the fault is of FX.
Click to expand...

I'm a terrible person.......I run Vanilla Skyrim


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm a terrible person.......I run Vanilla Skyrim


What?







This is the end of my modlist currently:



150 mods with 113 esps (the difference between 150 and 113 are texture mods, which since they don't have esp, they don't show as esp). Vanilla Skyrim is godawful! I thank God, for the fact that i came late to Skyrim, so i started playing it with many mods. There is no comparison. It's a crime against yourself if you play unmodded Skyrim. And the performance drops i have (to 45 fps) to some areas, i know that they are because of GPU. Generally, i run with FXAA process injector at 60 fps (vsync on) in 99% of places.

Even the last mod in the list, "water arrows" is a game changer. Because, you get craftable water arrows that you can shoot at light sources and extinguish them, changing completely the sneaking part of the game. Areas with torches or fires illuminating all the room and no way to pass unoticed by enemies? Not anymore, thanks to your watery friends!









The hard part, is to figure out, which mods you want, like and don't conflict with each other or are inherently unstable. This is why after 1 year from starting Skyrim, i have yet to finish it. I keep starting over with new mods... The bad thing, is that the mods write info in your savegames. So you can't remove a mod midgame, without risking save corruption or bloat. Despite the fact that there is a "savegame cleaner" mod that tries otherwise. So, if you change your mind or detect problem with a mod, the best thing is to remove and start new game, so that you don't risk ruining your save.

But, Sarge! Unmodded?! No! No! No! And a problem with Skyrim and FX, is that many people want to play with mods, but are clueless, like i was for months. I literally learnt all the basic and a few advanced stuff after more than 6 months of trial and failure. This guide should be the starting point for every user, if not for the mod selection, for the correct configuration of ini files:

http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.9.2

I wish i had known about that months before i found it. Mod it, Sarge, mod it!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm a terrible person.......I run Vanilla Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of my modlist currently:
> 
> 
> 
> 150 mods with 113 esps (the difference between 150 and 113 are texture mods, which since they don't have esp, they don't show as esp). Vanilla Skyrim is godawful! I thank God, for the fact that i came late to Skyrim, so i started playing it with many mods. There is no comparison. It's a crime against yourself if you play unmodded Skyrim. And the performance drops i have (to 45 fps) to some areas, i know that they are because of GPU. Generally, i run with FXAA process injector at 60 fps (vsync on) in 99% of places.
> 
> Even the last mod in the list, "water arrows" is a game changer. Because, you get craftable water arrows that you can shoot at light sources and extinguish them, changing completely the sneaking part of the game. Areas with torches or fires illuminating all the room and no way to pass unoticed by enemies? Not anymore, thanks to your watery friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hard part, is to figure out, which mods you want, like and don't conflict with each other or are inherently unstable. This is why after 1 year from starting Skyrim, i have yet to finish it. I keep starting over with new mods... The bad thing, is that the mods write info in your savegames. So you can't remove a mod midgame, without risking save corruption or bloat. Despite the fact that there is a "savegame cleaner" mod that tries otherwise. So, if you change your mind or detect problem with a mod, the best thing is to remove and start new game, so that you don't risk ruining your save.
> 
> But, Sarge! Unmodded?! No! No! No! And a problem with Skyrim and FX, is that many people want to play with mods, but are clueless, like i was for months. I literally learnt all the basic and a few advanced stuff after more than 6 months of trial and failure. This guide should be the starting point for every user, if not for the mod selection, for the correct configuration of ini files:
> 
> http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.9.2
> 
> I wish i had known about that months before i found it. Mod it, Sarge, mod it!
Click to expand...

I rarely if ever play Skyrim anymore, currently hooked on Doom and The Witcher 3, then it'll be Battlfield 1 and Mass Effect: Andromeda when they launch, I've got plenty to keep me busy in the mean time


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I rarely if ever play Skyrim anymore, currently hooked on Doom and The Witcher 3, then it'll be Battlfield 1 and Mass Effect: Andromeda when they launch, I've got plenty to keep me busy in the mean time


Well, if i was running unmodded Skyrim, i wouldn't play it either.







Read the STEP guide and go to Skyrim Nexus and you can make Skyrim a whole new game. There are crazy mods for everything one can imagine. This one, changes even the basic war mechanic of the game. It's work in progress, but at some point it will finish. It's like making Skyrim, a Total War campaign.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/75200/?

Or, you think you knew the Skyrim cities and are bored of the idea of seeing them again? Think again...

Mild change:
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13608/?

Radical change:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/74638/?

Want to speak to new NPCs?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8429/?

You want new NPCs but you are not the talkative type of guy?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36334/?

I could easily derail the entire thread, but i will stop here.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I rarely if ever play Skyrim anymore, currently hooked on Doom and The Witcher 3, then it'll be Battlfield 1 and Mass Effect: Andromeda when they launch, I've got plenty to keep me busy in the mean time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if i was running unmodded Skyrim, i wouldn't play it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the STEP guide and go to Skyrim Nexus and you can make Skyrim a whole new game. There are crazy mods for everything one can imagine. This one, changes even the basic war mechanic of the game. It's work in progress, but at some point it will finish. It's like making Skyrim, a Total War campaign.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/75200/?
> 
> Or, you think you knew the Skyrim cities and are bored of the idea of seeing them again? Think again...
> 
> Mild change:
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13608/?
> 
> Radical change:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/74638/?
> 
> Want to speak to new NPCs?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8429/?
> 
> You want new NPCs but you are not the talkative type of guy?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36334/?
> 
> I could easily derail the entire thread, but i will stop here.
Click to expand...

Oh I've seen all the mods there but there is a reason I run Vanilla (beyond the fact that I cannot be bothered modding it) and that is if I ever have to benchmark it then It needs to remain standard


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh I've seen all the mods there but there is a reason I run Vanilla (beyond the fact that I cannot be bothered modding it) and that is if I ever have to benchmark it then It needs to remain standard


Well, the bothering part i can't solve, but the benchmark part has a solution. Mod Organizer. It keeps all the mods in its own directory and only activates them when you use them. It basically mods on the fly the game and can even keep multiple mod profiles (so you can run different characters with different mod lists at the same time). If you launch Skyrim without Mod Organizer, then you get just vanilla Skyrim and your benchmark is unaffected. Because Mod Organizer doesn't touch the folders of your "non modded" Skyrim.


----------



## umeng2002

I got 30 hours into Skyrim then dropped it. After another 150 hours in The Witcher 3, I might go back.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh I've seen all the mods there but there is a reason I run Vanilla (beyond the fact that I cannot be bothered modding it) and that is if I ever have to benchmark it then It needs to remain standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the bothering part i can't solve, but the benchmark part has a solution. Mod Organizer. It keeps all the mods in its own directory and only activates them when you use them. It basically mods on the fly the game and can even keep multiple mod profiles (so you can run different characters with different mod lists at the same time). If you launch Skyrim without Mod Organizer, then you get just vanilla Skyrim and your benchmark is unaffected. Because Mod Organizer doesn't touch the folders of your "non modded" Skyrim.
Click to expand...

Interesting......I'll have to look into that at sme point, thank you









+Rep


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I got 30 hours into Skyrim then dropped it. After another 150 hours in The Witcher 3, I might go back.


I got about 10 minutes in unmodded Skyrim, before i said "no way, there must be mods about this". The first thing that made me think "there is no way i can play this", was the terrible arrow mechanics, where in order to get to effective range with good kill probabilities, you must go almost to melee range. Even the arrow trajectory was so dumb that i couldn't believe it was happening. So then i got this:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58137/?

Now you can play as archer and the crosshairs actually serve a purpose.

Another major flaw of the game, is that enemies get too easy at higher levels. So now i am using:
- Skyrim Community Uncapper to gain levels at 0.35 the normal rate.
- High Level Enemies full scaled version (all enemies scale to your level).
- Ordinator perks of Skyrim (for new perk system).
- Enhanced Enemy AI Reborn (clever enemies but not uber enemies with wicked powers).

At least up to level 35 that i 've used this, seems a winner, provided you don't play with followers. If you play with followers, things change, because followers make the game easier. On the other hand, if you like taking a dozen of followers with you, you need something more hardcore, like higher game difficulty or Combat evolved or something where enemies can one shot you and you need a dozen of punch bags to take the fall for you, like "Revenge of the Enemies" (it's ridiculously difficult, with enemies 100% resistant to magic sometimes, but people that lead a herd of followers like it):






Modded Skyrim vs unmodded is like playing a fully patched game vs alpha or in best case beta game. I have a mod for pretty much every game mechanic. If you also think that there is a "Skyrim Unofficial Patch" (USLEEP), which is about 160MB and corrects countless broken quests and bugs, it's mindboggling how Bethesda released this as a "finished product".

EDIT:

Ha! Xeon x5650 @ 4.378GHz user, with 980Ti, falling to 1 fps in Whiterun:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1386833/the-overclock-net-guide-to-modifying-tesv-skyrim/870#post_24625626

The difference is, nobody will go and accuse Intel being poor for Skyrim...







And after tweaking, he seems to have solved the issue. But when this happens with FX, it's always AMD's fault.

EDIT2:

There is also a remake of Morrowind using Skyrim's engine coming, entirely made by the community, called SkyWind:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/news/12752/?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sure why not. I game on my 9370 all the time with a pair of 770s or whatever I throw in at the time if I need the 770s for another task. It's only in some games that the FX really lacks. One thing though I'd substitute the 970 gaming for the 970 Pro Aura from ASUS I reveiwed one of those recently and it's quite capable It's and extra $20 but I think it's worth it.


Thanks. Now I have placed my processor, board and ram for sale over on the Hardforum sale section. Just have to see if anyone bites at the $550 plus shipping I am offering.

https://hardforum.com/threads/fs-i7-6700k-gigabyte-z170x-gaming-7-32gb-ddr4-2400-ram-550-usps-priority-shipping.1901689/


----------



## ManofGod1000

Thank you for the suggestions everyone. I have sold the parts to a person with good heatware and have already been paid. I am going to pack it very carefully and also take pictures just in case something happens in shipping or something. I did purchase the Asus 970 Pro Aura and am using a Noctua NH-D15 so, unless I get a not so good chip, I should be able to get at least 4.7 GHz out of it.

Got tired of having top end gaming hardware when I really was not gaming much at all. Just going to upgrade in 2018 and stick to a budget like I have in the past.


----------



## ManofGod1000

What do you guys think about using the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro and just selling off the Noctua NH-D15? Do you think it will be good enough for a decent overclock or would I be better off just using the Noctua since the air flow will be pushed across the vrm heatsink with it?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What do you guys think about using the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro and just selling off the Noctua NH-D15? Do you think it will be good enough for a decent overclock or would I be better off just using the Noctua since the air flow will be pushed across the vrm heatsink with it?


What's your case airflow like? I've had great success with AIO's with intake over the VRM heatsink but I've done well with air as well. IIRC the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro is in the neighbourhood of the Nepton 140XL which I run on my 24/7 8320 at 4.8. It's at 1.48 volts and I have to stress it hard to put a strain on that cooler. If the Thermaltake is quieter than the Nepton I'd go with it. Nothing wrong at all with the NH-D15 but even with nice case airflow I've had a bit more luck with AIO's and of course WC than I have with air coolers when it comes to FX.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What do you guys think about using the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro and just selling off the Noctua NH-D15? Do you think it will be good enough for a decent overclock or would I be better off just using the Noctua since the air flow will be pushed across the vrm heatsink with it?


d15 is still one of the best coolers on the market. I mean the water 2.0 isnt bad by far. It all depends on what you really want. Do you wanna go water and deal with all that? its your call. I personally enjoy setting up water loops and testing all that stuff. I absolutely love my d15 though. I gave it to my dad back in 09 and he is still running it on a q6000 @ 3.6 1.45 vcore only hitting 53 c full load. Ambients are around 73 f with a open case door. That q6600s tdp is around what a 9590 would put out.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What hasbeen done to the cards? If the bios has been modded, or if you are into that, try to ask gupsterg for a low VRM frequency bios. It can help a ton.


No Mods yet, I'll get the new PSU b4 modding, anyhoo Gupsterg does owe me a mod from fanboi comp and I don't want to cash that favor in right now


----------



## seanzylol

this cpuz glitch though lol.  http://valid.x86.fr/iqvsyt i was running my 8350 as a quad at 5.1 and tried to validate it and it gave me that.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> this cpuz glitch though lol.  http://valid.x86.fr/iqvsyt i was running my 8350 as a quad at 5.1 and tried to validate it and it gave me that.


Is that stable? 4 cores at 5.1ghz at 1.368v seems respectable. Seems like you might have some headroom too. Although, not 3.67 ghz worth


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Is that stable? 4 cores at 5.1ghz at 1.368v seems respectable. Seems like you might have some headroom too. Although, not 3.67 ghz worth


5.1 wasnt but 5.0 is game stable. Ive been gaming on it all day. I cant push anyfurther lol 4+2 phase board throttles if i up the voltage anymore


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 5.1 wasnt but 5.0 is game stable. Ive been gaming on it all day. I cant push anyfurther lol 4+2 phase board throttles if i up the voltage anymore


You were able to go 300 mhz over your everyday overclock, nice. Did you do any benchmarks or notice a difference in gaming? I'd love to see you push the vcore like crazy b/c it's a project on my bucket list to deactivate some cores and overclock. It looks like you have adequate cooling to go well past 1.368v. Any reason you stopped there?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> You were able to go 300 mhz over your everyday overclock, nice. Did you do any benchmarks or notice a difference in gaming? I'd love to see you push the vcore like crazy b/c it's a project on my bucket list to deactivate some cores and overclock. It looks like you have adequate cooling to go well past 1.368v. Any reason you stopped there?


4+2phase vrm board. IT throttles above 1.33 vcore in bios. I have llc on max.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 4+2phase vrm board. IT throttles above 1.33 vcore in bios. I have llc on max.


I see. There's arguably not much point upgrading a mobo at this point for this CPU. Especially since you're pulling 4.7 and 5.0 on 4 and 8 cores respectively. Way to push that 4+2phase mobo to its full potential!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I see. There's arguably not much point upgrading a mobo at this point for this CPU. Especially since you're pulling 4.7 and 5.0 on 4 and 8 cores respectively. Way to push that 4+2phase mobo to its full potential!


I will probably upgrade to a used 990fx board honestly. 50-100 bucks for a pc im going to use for the next few years is not a big deal to me. Or get a 970 aura with a m.2 ssd. Considering i got hte processor and board for free







My friend gave me it for nothing lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions everyone. I have sold the parts to a person with good heatware and have already been paid. I am going to pack it very carefully and also take pictures just in case something happens in shipping or something. I did purchase the Asus 970 Pro Aura and am using a Noctua NH-D15 so, unless I get a not so good chip, I should be able to get at least 4.7 GHz out of it.
> 
> Got tired of having top end gaming hardware when I really was not gaming much at all. Just going to upgrade in 2018 and stick to a budget like I have in the past.


Welcome to the club. Once you stop gaming, your computer habbits change dramaticaly. If it wasn't for x264 encoding (which i find myself doing also less and less as time passes), i would be now running a quad APU. You know, once you cease needing high performance parts, the next best fun thing, is to run silent PC.

My rule of thumb is this: "No purchase above 150 euros". Because it matters not what you do, things get obsolete. So if you can do your job, do it cheaply. I bought in the last semester 2 GTX750Ti. I am glad that i didn't buy a more costly card, because it can play my heaviest game at ultra (Skyrim) and it costs 125 euros. There is always the annoying, reccuring part. It's well known to everyone, since years, that x265 (HEVC) is bound to become the 4K video format standard. But GPU producers, have for years being producing GPUs, without acceleration for it, while at the same time, they advertize these models as "with 4K resolution support". I looked up the GTX750Ti and says "it has partial acceleration". An honest question is "Why on earth do you bother for partial acceleration?" The obvious reply is "so that you buy our next GPU that will have full HEVC acceleration". Now, if i had bought a 250 euro card, i would be pretty pissed off if tomorrow i find that i must buy new one, because my "4K ready GPU, can't fully accelerate 4K video". Now, i won't be so pissed, because at the end, i paid 125 euros each.

Or suppose you buy now the latest card that does support full HEVC acceleration. 6 months down the road, you will read "now our new cards with UVD 5.0 that brings X improvment in colour, Y improvement in postprocessing, bla bla bla" and you think "oh, gee, i should get this one".


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> this cpuz glitch though lol.  http://valid.x86.fr/iqvsyt i was running my 8350 as a quad at 5.1 and tried to validate it and it gave me that.


Holy shert.

We have a new record! @The Stilt


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Holy shert.
> 
> We have a new record! @The Stilt


Heh, talk about how good one can become in overclocking, by reading you gurus in the Vishera owners thread.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Welcome to the club. Once you stop gaming, your computer habbits change dramaticaly. If it wasn't for x264 encoding (which i find myself doing also less and less as time passes), i would be now running a quad APU. You know, once you cease needing high performance parts, the next best fun thing, is to run silent PC.
> 
> My rule of thumb is this: "No purchase above 150 euros". Because it matters not what you do, things get obsolete. So if you can do your job, do it cheaply. I bought in the last semester 2 GTX750Ti. I am glad that i didn't buy a more costly card, because it can play my heaviest game at ultra (Skyrim) and it costs 125 euros. There is always the annoying, reccuring part. It's well known to everyone, since years, that x265 (HEVC) is bound to become the 4K video format standard. But GPU producers, have for years being producing GPUs, without acceleration for it, while at the same time, they advertize these models as "with 4K resolution support". I looked up the GTX750Ti and says "it has partial acceleration". An honest question is "Why on earth do you bother for partial acceleration?" The obvious reply is "so that you buy our next GPU that will have full HEVC acceleration". Now, if i had bought a 250 euro card, i would be pretty pissed off if tomorrow i find that i must buy new one, because my "4K ready GPU, can't fully accelerate 4K video". Now, i won't be so pissed, because at the end, i paid 125 euros each.
> 
> Or suppose you buy now the latest card that does support full HEVC acceleration. 6 months down the road, you will read "now our new cards with UVD 5.0 that brings X improvment in colour, Y improvement in postprocessing, bla bla bla" and you think "oh, gee, i should get this one".


The other thing to is that these chips are designed years earlier than when they hit the shelves, so guessing specs and putting it in hardware isn't easy.

If nVidia could just revise a chip in a matter of months, Pascal would be doing Async Shading.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Heh, talk about how good one can become in overclocking, by reading you gurus in the Vishera owners thread.


Way beyond my reach.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I will be receiving the parts today and installing them this evening. (Also took 4 days off so I can enjoy the building process.







) Now, the other excellent piece of news is the, because I used the American Express card I received from a newegg deal, American Express gave me $50 back instead of the original $25 for my first qualifying purchase.







That made my purchase cost only $237 and I was able to stick $290 right into my savings account.









I still have my 980 Ti because I could not make anything back on that realistically. However, I would love to sell it and pick up 2 x RX480's instead just because I am an AMD fan.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I will be receiving the parts today and installing them this evening. (Also took 4 days off so I can enjoy the building process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Now, the other excellent piece of news is the, because I used the American Express card I received from a newegg deal, American Express gave me $50 back instead of the original $25 for my first qualifying purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made my purchase cost only $237 and I was able to stick $290 right into my savings account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my 980 Ti because I could not make anything back on that realistically. However, I would love to sell it and pick up 2 x RX480's instead just because I am an AMD fan.


Ah, the merry US of A... Here you go online to shop and you never see a discount or you see a fake one (they have a supposedly original price, which is bloated like 20% over the average price on the net, then you see the "new" price, which in line with the other shops in the net) or they give you like 10 euro discount for some RMAed monitor or HDD (yeah, right, duh). Or, if they see that you haven't shopped from them in 6 months, they send you an email with a voucher that takes off 5 euros from your next purchase, if you make it within 5 days and it's over 150 euros. It's tragically comical. Rebates don't exist, combo deals don't exist, it's a depressing scenery. Not to mention, that they never have all parts and brands. As for exotic parts, good luck.

For example, for mysterious reasons, no shop here sells the Gigabyte 970 D3P, which is probably the best 4+1 motherboard. The only place where you can find it, is in Amazon for... 172 euros!!!

https://www.amazon.it/Gigabyte-GA-970A-D3P-DualDDR3-1866-SATA3-RAID/dp/B00DJ3DWFK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1465572194&sr=8-3&keywords=Gigabyte+970+D3P

It sounds like a bad joke, but it's the only source in the national territory where you can get one. But of course, the right question is: "Why pay 172 euros for a 4+1 motherboard, when i can pay an ASUS 970 AURA for 98 euros and keep the rest of the money in my pocket?"


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I see. There's arguably not much point upgrading a mobo at this point for this CPU. Especially since you're pulling 4.7 and 5.0 on 4 and 8 cores respectively. Way to push that 4+2phase mobo to its full potential!


also this chips a freaking furnace. Extremely low leak im guessing? on a 3x 360 rad with 2 deltas undervolted and a cm sickleflow for the 3rd fan running full blast i full load around 50-52c. This thing would be a monster on ln2 though. if anyone was wondering it is a mid 2014 cpu. Ill dig out the pic of the ihs i have later if any one wants to know. Its lapped.

Ambients around 72 f


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> also this chips a freaking furnace. Extremely low leak im guessing? on a 3x 360 rad with 2 deltas undervolted and a cm sickleflow for the 3rd fan running full blast i full load around 50-52c. This thing would be a monster on ln2 though. if anyone was wondering it is a mid 2014 cpu. Ill dig out the pic of the ihs i have later if any one wants to know. Its lapped.
> 
> Ambients around 72 f


Check if the IHS is flat or concave. If it's concave by default, EK Evo is your friend. Flat blocks are enemies.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, I will be receiving the parts today and installing them this evening. (Also took 4 days off so I can enjoy the building process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Now, the other excellent piece of news is the, because I used the American Express card I received from a newegg deal, American Express gave me $50 back instead of the original $25 for my first qualifying purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made my purchase cost only $237 and I was able to stick $290 right into my savings account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my 980 Ti because I could not make anything back on that realistically. However, I would love to sell it and pick up 2 x RX480's instead just because I am an AMD fan.


D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check if the IHS is flat or concave. If it's concave by default, EK Evo is your friend. Flat blocks are enemies.


ilapped my ihs and block


----------



## mus1mus

Nice.









I reduced more than 10C before on my 8320E by lapping. But these 1429 and later batches do run hot.

My 8320 runs 20C cooler than my 8370E at same 1.5VCore. But then again, it also runs 300 MHz less.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reduced more than 10C before on my 8320E by lapping. But these 1429 and later batches do run hot.
> 
> My 8320 runs 20C cooler than my 8370E at same 1.5VCore. But then again, it also runs 300 MHz less.


Might just delid it lol. My batch is 1422pgs. The pics a little blurry but the numbers are easy to read lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Might just delid it lol


Hey, are on Hwbot? That CPU Frequency can give you a world record.









You won't gain much by delidding tbh. These new chips are wasting less energy than earlier samples thus heats up a lot.

Energy cannot be destroyed.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey, are on Hwbot? That CPU Frequency can give you a world record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't gain much by delidding tbh. These new chips are wasting less energy than earlier samples thus heats up a lot.
> 
> Energy cannot be destroyed.


Yea i figured that. No but i should go create a account just for that. They would probably ban it just for that troll.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Yea i figured that. No but i should go create a account just for that. They would probably ban it just for that troll.


lol. At least we have one honest member here.







good moral.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. At least we have one honest member here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good moral.


lol pretty much. Dont even care lol. I can just sit and laugh at the top 10 on cpuzs top clocks in the past 12 months. Someone on the list either glitched 9.3 or actually hit it. Edit its fake lol. 9.3 on a 4+2 970 board. Rofl


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> also this chips a freaking furnace. Extremely low leak im guessing? on a 3x 360 rad with 2 deltas undervolted and a cm sickleflow for the 3rd fan running full blast i full load around 50-52c. This thing would be a monster on ln2 though. if anyone was wondering it is a mid 2014 cpu. Ill dig out the pic of the ihs i have later if any one wants to know. Its lapped.
> 
> Ambients around 72 f


I was thinking my 8320e would fly on LN2 also. I'm thinking of hiring the kid that mows my lawn this summer to make some LN2 for me. What could go wrong?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-liquid-nitrogen-generator/


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I was thinking my 8320e would fly on LN2 also. I'm thinking of hiring the kid that mows my lawn this summer to make some LN2 for me. What could go wrong?
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-liquid-nitrogen-generator/


lol no. And damn man 4.6 at 1.48?







i can prime 95 that for 5+ hours at 1.3 with 8 cores enabled


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> lol no. And damn man 4.6 at 1.48?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can prime 95 that for 5+ hours at 1.3 with 8 cores enabled


I could be missing something, but I think my chip is just a little lackluster. It's no 8350. It was only $100 new so I'm not complaining.

Any less vcore and it won't run with stability at 4.6ghz. It doesn't run too hot for an FX chip though. I had it overclocked via blck and the multiplier at one point. I've toyed with the NB voltage too, but I've always ended up with similar VC volts and clock frequencies. I start hitting my thermal wall and >1.5 VC at 4.7ghz. I might be able to hit 4.7ghz with a 14cm pull fan on my CPU cooler, but 4.8+ is most certainly water cooling territory.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> lol no. And damn man 4.6 at 1.48?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can prime 95 that for 5+ hours at 1.3 with 8 cores enabled
> 
> 
> 
> I could be missing something, but I think my chip is just a little lackluster. It's no 8350. It was only $100 new so I'm not complaining.
> 
> Any less vcore and it won't run with stability at 4.6ghz. It doesn't run too hot for an FX chip though. I had it overclocked via blck and the multiplier at one point. I've toyed with the NB voltage too, but I've always ended up with similar VC volts and clock frequencies. I start hitting my thermal wall and >1.5 VC at 4.7ghz. I might be able to hit 4.7ghz with a 14cm pull fan on my CPU cooler, but 4.8+ is most certainly water cooling territory.
Click to expand...

What revision is the UD3?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What revision is the UD3?


It's the 4.0. At 4.7ghz I either get too hot on both VRM and CPU or not enough volts to be stable.

It runs really nicely at 4.6 though. It's within thermal margins and it has never crashed during stress testing or otherwise. I usually run 20 runs of IBT on very hard and AMD Overdrive concurrently.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> It's the 4.0. At 4.7ghz I either get too hot on both VRM and CPU or not enough volts to be stable.
> 
> It runs really nicely at 4.6 though. It's within thermal margins and it has never crashed during stress testing or otherwise. I usually run 20 runs of IBT on very hard and AMD Overdrive concurrently.


100mhz isnt really gonna make a difference. But the lower your vrm temps the lower your cpu temps will be.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 100mhz isnt really gonna make a difference. But the lower your vrm temps the lower your cpu temps will be.


Agreed, SSD and graphics are the priority upgrades on this rig. Mounting a $15-$20 fan on the CPU cooler would be fun and cheap though.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Agreed, SSD and graphics are the priority upgrades on this rig. Mounting a $15-$20 fan on the CPU cooler would be fun and cheap though.


get 2 25 dollar deltas and mount them. lol when i run them full speed at 4k+rpm i full load at 45 c with just them 2 fans.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 100mhz isnt really gonna make a difference. But the lower your vrm temps the lower your cpu temps will be.


Yeah, 100mhz can be the difference. Especially if the chip needs a significant voltage boost to go from 4.6 to 4.7.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, 100mhz can be the difference. Especially if the chip needs a significant voltage boost to go from 4.6 to 4.7.


like my chip games at 5ghz 1.36 vcore but wont be stable at 5.1 1.4. It might be the board. But im pretty sure its gonna take like 1.4-1.43 for 5.1 to be game stable. i am prime 95 stable at 4.7 1.35 vcore under load though so ik i can do 5 at like 1.45 prime stable.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> like my chip games at 5ghz 1.36 vcore but wont be stable at 5.1 1.4. It might be the board. But im pretty sure its gonna take like 1.4-1.43 for 5.1 to be game stable. i am prime 95 stable at 4.7 1.35 vcore under load though so ik i can do 5 at like 1.45 prime stable.


You're volts are too low. 1.36v is not enough for 5ghz, run IBT AVX from page 1 and you'll see.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, 100mhz can be the difference. Especially if the chip needs a significant voltage boost to go from 4.6 to 4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> like my chip games at 5ghz 1.36 vcore but wont be stable at 5.1 1.4. It might be the board. But im pretty sure its gonna take like 1.4-1.43 for 5.1 to be game stable. i am prime 95 stable at 4.7 1.35 vcore under load though so ik i can do 5 at like 1.45 prime stable.
Click to expand...

man where is the shovel emote...










1.35v for 4.7 and 1.36v for 5.0?

BS... that thing we have in-between those two is a nasty volt wall. not at 1/100th of a volt difference


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> like my chip *games at 5ghz 1.36* vcore but wont be stable at 5.1 1.4. It might be the board. But im pretty sure its gonna take like 1.4-1.43 for 5.1 to be game stable. i am prime 95 stable at 4.7 1.35 vcore under load though so ik i can do *5 at like 1.45 prime stable*.
> 
> 
> 
> You're volts are too low. 1.36v is not enough for 5ghz, run IBT AVX from page 1 and you'll see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> man where is the shovel emote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v for 4.7 and 1.36v for 5.0?
> 
> BS... that thing we have in-between those two is a nasty volt wall. not at 1/100th of a volt difference


Bolded and underlined text


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> like my chip *games at 5ghz 1.36* vcore but wont be stable at 5.1 1.4. It might be the board. But im pretty sure its gonna take like 1.4-1.43 for 5.1 to be game stable. *i am prime 95 stable at 4.7 1.35 vcore under load though so ik i can do* *5 at like 1.45 prime stable*.
> 
> 
> 
> You're volts are too low. 1.36v is not enough for 5ghz, run IBT AVX from page 1 and you'll see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> man where is the shovel emote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v for 4.7 and 1.36v for 5.0?
> 
> BS... that thing we have in-between those two is a nasty volt wall. not at 1/100th of a volt difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bolded and underlined text
Click to expand...











this reads as "if this than that", by assumption. i can do this so therefore i know i can do That, doesn't work this way you should know this.

he maybe right, but in any case proof is required regardless. hw validations don't count

not to mention i could throw a profile at prime95 for 48hrs and have it not find instabilities that IBT will find in minutes, its all about the settings, there were not mentioned.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this reads as "if this than that", by assumption. i can do this so therefore i know i can do That, doesn't work this way you should know this.
> 
> he maybe right, but in any case proof is required regardless. hw validations don't count
> 
> not to mention i could throw a profile at prime95 for 48hrs and have it not find instabilities that IBT will find in minutes, its all about the settings, there were not mentioned.


never claimed 5.0 was prime stable at 1.36. Its gaming stable lol aka 12 + hours of nonstop gaming on weekends. 4.7 is 12 hours of prime stable


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this reads as "if this than that", by assumption. i can do this so therefore i know i can do That, doesn't work this way you should know this.
> 
> he maybe right, but in any case proof is required regardless. hw validations don't count


That is true but you did both quote the 5Ghz numbers which he never claimed was stable.

I'll admit proof might be needed for it but you don't need to be so abrasive about asking


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, the computer is together and the cool thing is, I did not have to redo it from scratch!














I was able to activate by using the Windows 8 Pro Product Key I was already using for the Windows 10 Pro upgrade. I have far to many games to setup in order to have to redo everything from scratch. I am not going to overclock right away, I just want to make sure everything is stable first and that the games run fine.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Didn't realise it came off as abrasive. THAT, was not intended.

as for "game stable" My 8370e does 5ghz on a multi clock @ 1.468v underload, anything short of 1.4v i cannot do much other than a validation and a few benches before my GOOD chip locks up.

I doubt both numbers. that being said I could have a more intensive game library but for 12+ hours.

1.36v under load seems rather far fetched,, when prime stable is 0.1v higher for 4.7. (0.015v steps in bios iirc)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> like my chip *games at 5ghz 1.36* vcore but wont be stable at 5.1 1.4. It might be the board. But im pretty sure its gonna take like 1.4-1.43 for 5.1 to be game stable. *i am prime 95 stable at 4.7 1.35 vcore under load though so ik i can do* *5 at like 1.45 prime stable*.
> 
> 
> 
> You're volts are too low. 1.36v is not enough for 5ghz, run IBT AVX from page 1 and you'll see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> man where is the shovel emote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v for 4.7 and 1.36v for 5.0?
> 
> BS... that thing we have in-between those two is a nasty volt wall. not at 1/100th of a volt difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bolded and underlined text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this reads as "if this than that", by assumption. i can do this so therefore i know i can do That, doesn't work this way you should know this.
> 
> he maybe right, but in any case proof is required regardless. hw validations don't count
> 
> not to mention i could throw a profile at prime95 for 48hrs and have it not find instabilities that IBT will find in minutes, its all about the settings, there were not mentioned.
Click to expand...

I treat pretty much everything seanzylol says with the same regard as campaign promises







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Didn't realise it came off as abrasive. THAT, was not intended.
> 
> as for "game stable" My 8370e does 5ghz on a multi clock @ 1.468v underload, anything short of 1.4v i cannot do much other than a validation and a few benches before my GOOD chip locks up.
> 
> I doubt both numbers. that being said I could have a more intensive game library but for 12+ hours.
> 
> 1.36v under load seems rather far fetched,, when prime stable is 0.1v higher. (0.015v steps in bios iirc)


I didn't think it was intended









As I said before, I agree that it is doubtful and some proof would be nice to see as for high speed low clocks my 8370 is a stinker, my 8350 is the same but my 9590 can validate and run a numbers of benches at 5.5 with 1.56v, 2400NB / 2600HT and 2400 10-12-12-31 Memory.

No idea how low it'll do 5 though because for the time I was using it I had it under a loop so I really didn't care about temps, most of it's life I just stuck it at 1.5v and left it


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, I just have decided not to wait to overclock but I am not rushing it either. I have 4.5 GHz at 22.5 x 200, 1.4v manual VCore, Ultra High LLC and Ultra High LLC for the NB-CPU. So far, so good and it seems to run stable and quick. I am going to do some general stability testing but, I am not going to run the ultra stablility 24 hour testings. System is nice and quick though and I have saved some money in the bank to boot.







For those who have used the 970 Pro Aura, any suggestions or is it just tweak, test, tweak, more testing, have fun and so on?


----------



## seanzylol

Haw many runs of avx you want me to run? I can prime for like 4 days at 4.5 1.28 vcore lol


----------



## seanzylol

are these settings fine? Im gonna let it run


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Yeah that'll do, post back when it's finished


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah that'll do, post back when it's finished


You are evil, Sarge! Evil!









Well, unless he has a super platinum-diamond with pearls chip.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You are evil, Sarge! Evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless he has a super platinum-diamond with pearls chip.


Quite so, I thought I struck gold with an 8320 that'll bench 5GHz at around 1.52v, and the 8370 I've got does it around 1.5v. If that chip is passing at those volts (without some kind of ridiculous LLC gimmick I've never heard of) then it must be forged by Hephaestos and cooled by Poseidon.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You are evil, Sarge! Evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless he has a super platinum-diamond with pearls chip.


lol vrm throttle no matter what at 4.7 ... Im pushing 4.617 right now 1.26 vcore under load and 3100 ht 1850 ram 265ish fsb. Already passed a round of avx. 80 mhz isnt gonna take anymore than .1 vcore at most.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> lol vrm throttle no matter what at 4.7 ... Im pushing 4.617 right now 1.26 vcore under load and 3100 ht 1850 ram 265ish fsb. Already passed a round of avx. 80 mhz isnt gonna take anymore than .1 vcore at most.


Well, good luck for passing the other 9.







To put things into perspective, an "average" 8 core Vishera, at 1.26v, can't pass IBT AVX at 4Ghz.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, good luck for passing the other 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To put things into perspective, an "average" 8 core Vishera, at 1.26v, can't pass IBT AVX at 4Ghz.


rofl. My chip was prime stable at 1.18 4ghz ;p


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> rofl. My chip was prime stable at 1.18 4ghz ;p


Then you got the super platinum-diamond with pearls chip. It's just that other people want to see it in order to believe it. Don't worry, if you 've passed Prime95 for like 10h, you will pass IBT AVX no problem.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Then you got the super platinum-diamond with pearls chip. It's just that other people want to see it in order to believe it. Don't worry, if you 've passed Prime95 for like 10h, you will pass IBT AVX no problem.


oh im not worried at all. 3 rounds in on avx so far. Im on the 4th. Full loading at 42 c lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> oh im not worried at all. 3 rounds in on avx so far. Im on the 4th. Full loading at 42 c lol


You could break the forum record for best chip, seriously. The best chip that i recall, was a 8320E or 8370E, that was doing 4.4Ghz with 1.26v.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> rofl. My chip was prime stable at 1.18 4ghz ;p


No it is not.. otherwise


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You could break the forum record for best chip, seriously. The best chip that i recall, was a 8320E or 8370E, that was doing 4.4Ghz with 1.26v.


lol seriously? ....I just crashed on the 9th freaking round of avx lmao. Bumped it up to 1.27 and it should go just fine. It was fluctuating between 1.24 and 1.26







You guys realize this is on a 4+2 phase board too right? This chip would be absolutely freaking insane on a 990fx sabertooth


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> lol seriously? ....I just crashed on the 9th freaking round of avx lmao. Bumped it up to 1.27 and it should go just fine. It was fluctuating between 1.24 and 1.26


The 9th is a well known biatch...I get that often too. My 8320 (which is like 2 years old), can do [email protected] My 8300 which is like 6 months old, if i remember correctly, can do [email protected]

If your 8350 is new, you may have gotten a really superplatinum one.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The 9th is a well known biatch...I get that often too. My 8320 (which is like 2 years old), can do [email protected] My 8300 which is like 6 months old, if i remember correctly, can do [email protected]
> 
> If your 8350 is new, you may have gotten a really superplatinum one.


2014 Batch number is 1422pgs


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 2014 Batch number is 1422pgs


Well, it's not so late production, but who knows, maybe you got the best cores of the factory... Based on probability law, you may have won literally the silicon lottery of the entire factory.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, it's not so late production, but who knows, maybe you got the best cores of the factory... Based on probability law, you may have won literally the silicon lottery of the entire factory.


quite possible. Im glad i decided to ibt it. Im really curious what it can do. I tend to have good luck with cpus. My dad has my old q6600 that does 3.8. I have a w3250 3822b that does 4ghz at like 1.21 vcore and has booted 4.7 at under 1.5vcore lol.

link to proof on the w3520 http://www.overclock.net/t/1574156/should-i-upgrade


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> quite possible. Im glad i decided to ibt it. Im really curious what it can do. I tend to have good luck with cpus. My dad has my old q6600 that does 3.8. I have a w3250 3822b that does 4ghz at like 1.21 vcore and has booted 4.7 at under 1.5vcore lol.
> 
> link to proof on the w3520 http://www.overclock.net/t/1574156/should-i-upgrade


If yours does [email protected], it's not just luck, it's hitting the jackpot. A "normal" Vishera, at 1.18v, can run 3.5Ghz. [email protected] is like "the best luck ever". I suppose it can happen. There are exceptionally good chips, as well as exceptionally bad ones and as long as they fit the TDP specs and work correctly, they get sold.

My 6300 is one of the worst i 've seen around the internet, it needs 1.32v for 4Ghz. It's very rare, but i got it... (lucky me...). So the opposite can happen too...


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If yours does [email protected], it's not just luck, it's hitting the jackpot. A "normal" Vishera, at 1.18v, can run 3.5Ghz. [email protected] is like "the best luck ever". I suppose it can happen. There are exceptionally good chips, as well as exceptionally bad ones and as long as they fit the TDP specs and work correctly, they get sold.
> 
> My 6300 is one of the worst i 've seen around the internet, it needs 1.32v for 4Ghz. It's very rare, but i got it... (lucky me...). So the opposite can happen too...


highest validation i got on this thing so far is 5.4 as a dual with 1.54 vcore lol. This board crashed after it validated. Vrms cant handle that at all. Also comes to find out i have a bad stick of ram. Instead of mix match ram and causing issues im just gonna keep my 4gb kit in and run it. Then ill start adding sticks and figuring out whats going on.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If yours does [email protected], it's not just luck, it's hitting the jackpot. A "normal" Vishera, at 1.18v, can run 3.5Ghz. [email protected] is like "the best luck ever". I suppose it can happen. There are exceptionally good chips, as well as exceptionally bad ones and as long as they fit the TDP specs and work correctly, they get sold.
> 
> My 6300 is one of the worst i 've seen around the internet, it needs 1.32v for 4Ghz. It's very rare, but i got it... (lucky me...). So the opposite can happen too...
> 
> 
> 
> highest validation i got on this thing so far is 5.4 as a dual with 1.54 vcore lol. This board crashed after it validated. Vrms cant handle that at all. Also comes to find out i have a bad stick of ram. Instead of mix match ram and causing issues im just gonna keep my 4gb kit in and run it. Then ill start adding sticks and figuring out whats going on.
Click to expand...

It's taking a long time to finish IBT.......

Just do 10 runs on Normal to start with, then 10 on Very high and if you pass that then 20 runs on very high


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's taking a long time to finish IBT.......
> 
> Just do 10 runs on Normal to start with, then 10 on Very high and if you pass that then 20 runs on very high


yea tell me about it. I had 3 2gb sticks of ram and a single 4gb that my friend gave me out a kit. I pulled a 2gb and the 4 cause the 4 is causing issues. Straight known working 4gb kit just to run ibt with. and nah imma just run max and get it stable on that


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's taking a long time to finish IBT.......
> 
> Just do 10 runs on Normal to start with, then 10 on Very high and if you pass that then 20 runs on very high


Normal (aka "Standard") is too easy (and unstable). I can usually pass standard with 2 notches of vcore below to what i need for Prime or IBT at Very High. He could run directly Very High and spare himself the waste of time.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's taking a long time to finish IBT.......
> 
> Just do 10 runs on Normal to start with, then 10 on Very high and if you pass that then 20 runs on very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea tell me about it. I had 3 2gb sticks of ram and a single 4gb that my friend gave me out a kit. I pulled a 2gb and the 4 cause the 4 is causing issues. Straight known working 4gb kit just to run ibt with. and nah imma just run max and get it stable on that
Click to expand...

What it sounds like is you're running a barely functional mismatched PC thats hobbled together by hopes and dreams









In all seriousness though I think you're finding out that your Chip is normal









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's taking a long time to finish IBT.......
> 
> Just do 10 runs on Normal to start with, then 10 on Very high and if you pass that then 20 runs on very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal (aka "Standard") is too easy (and unstable). I can usually pass standard with 2 notches of vcore below to what i need for Prime or IBT at Very High. He could run directly Very High and spare himself the waste of time.
Click to expand...

I know it's easy and that's my point


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What it sounds like is you're running a barely functional mismatched PC thats hobbled together by hopes and dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though I think you're finding out that your Chip is normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's easy and that's my point


totally. Nah I just said screw it and tossed the set in a few months back just for the hell of it. 4gb is enough for me


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I know it's easy and that's my point


You are more evil than i thought!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You are more evil than i thought!


what he also doesnt realize is im trying to ibt a 3100 ht with 263 fsb. I just dropped back down to 200 just to make it easy


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You are more evil than i thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what he also doesnt realize is im trying to ibt a 3100 ht with 263 fsb. I just dropped back down to 200 just to make it easy
Click to expand...

Which obviously isn't working for you


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Which obviously isn't working for you


yea well i figured what i have been running for the past 2 months would be stable but i guess its not 200 fsb is working out somewhat ok 2 runs in so far and counting.

quick question though. Why the hell is ibt so hard to pass when prime 95 passes like hotcakes. If im prime 95 stable im usually 95-100 percent stable for what imma use it for. Ive never really ran ibt before lol. Its always been the 12-24 hours of prime.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Which obviously isn't working for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea well i figured what i have been running for the past 2 months would be stable but i guess its not 200 fsb is working out somewhat ok 2 runs in so far and counting.
Click to expand...

There are alot of different terms for stable going around, in this thread it's usually IBT AVX 20 runs on Very High but others like to go further than that.

I had a 8150 that would do 4.8Ghz at 1.404v daily for months at a time in nearly every game I ran it at, as soon as I ran a stress test however it all came crashing down.

We learn as we go, we never stop


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> There are alot of different terms for stable going around, in this thread it's usually IBT AVX 20 runs on Very High but others like to go further than that.
> 
> I had a 8150 that would do 4.8Ghz at 1.404v daily for months at a time in nearly every game I ran it at, as soon as I ran a stress test however it all came crashing down.
> 
> We learn as we go, we never stop


well honestly this board is starting to thermal throttle the vrms at freakign 1.28 vcore i gotta give this thing a break before i pop them lol. I dont even know why im pushing it 100 percent this long anyways


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> yea well i figured what i have been running for the past 2 months would be stable but i guess its not 200 fsb is working out somewhat ok 2 runs in so far and counting.
> 
> quick question though. Why the hell is ibt so hard to pass when prime 95 passes like hotcakes. If im prime 95 stable im usually 95-100 percent stable for what imma use it for. Ive never really ran ibt before lol. Its always been the 12-24 hours of prime.


IBT hits more CPU resources AFAIK, including AVX. P95 is a simple math torture test.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> IBT hits more CPU resources AFAIK, including AVX. P95 is a simple math torture test.


everyones always said p95 since i started back in 06 lol. Just idk i try to stick with what i know lol.


----------



## KarathKasun

Heh, I know that feel. I torture test more now because running "game stable" overclocks has bitten me one time too many. Random HDD corruption, save game corruption, etc etc etc...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> IBT hits more CPU resources AFAIK, including AVX. P95 is a simple math torture test.
> 
> 
> 
> everyones always said p95 since i started back in 06 lol. Just idk i try to stick with what i know lol.
Click to expand...

Prime can still be used to stress test but you need to set it up a special way, I don't recall it off the top of my head but I know others in here do.

and tbh if your vrms are throttling at that low of a VCore then I'd say the games you are playing can't be multithreaded otherwise you'd have the same issue.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Heh, I know that feel. I torture test more now because running "game stable" overclocks has bitten me one time too many. Random HDD corruption, save game corruption, etc etc etc...


12 hours of prime has never failed me what soever lol.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Prime can still be used to stress test but you need to set it up a special way, I don't recall it off the top of my head but I know others in here do.
> 
> and tbh if your vrms are throttling at that low of a VCore then I'd say the games you are playing can't be multithreaded otherwise you'd have the same issue.


cs go bf3/4 and crysis 1,2,3 all of the assassins creeds. Im starting from 4.0 at my undervolt of 1.18 and gonna work from there. Tired of going backwards with it and starting high. Just work my way up


----------



## KarathKasun

Only one or two of those can even hit all eight cores, even then it wouldn't be 100% utilization AFAIK.

IBT and optimized prime runs have a special way with VRMs. I like to tune for stress test stability and temps so I know it will never get to the point of popping a VRM.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> IBT hits more CPU resources AFAIK, including AVX. P95 is a simple math torture test.


Prime95 draws more power than IBT AVX (and thus creates more heat to destabilise the system). I did all the tests wattmeter at hand:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/310#post_22549061

http://www.overclock.net/t/1494064/ibt-vs-prime95-when-your-validation-is-shattered/30

^photos

The one thing to do with Prime, when you have much RAM, is to make custom run with increased RAM amount (like 50-75%). 10h of Prime like that and you are 99.9% certain that you won't have problems. Or, there is Stilt's method, which i never remember with the exact FFT sizes.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Prime95 draws more power than IBT AVX (and thus creates more heat to destabilise the system). I did all the tests wattmeter at hand:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/310#post_22549061
> 
> The one thing to do with Prime, when you have much RAM, is to make custom run with increased RAM amount (like 50-75%).


I didn't say power usage, was just saying that it hits more or different functional units. AFAIK, AVX hits specific cache resources harder than SSE or X86/87 instructions. Thus throwing errors "easier" so to speak.

Could be %100 wrong, but that's what I gather from using either for stress testing.


----------



## seanzylol

this is where im at so far. 7 rounds in.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I didn't say power usage, was just saying that it hits more or different functional units. AFAIK, AVX hits specific cache resources harder than SSE or X86/87 instructions. Thus throwing errors "easier" so to speak.


Well, i have had different luck. For me Prime was always harder. Stilt also says that Prime is more touchy in error detection than IBT, because it does error check for each iteration.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, i have had different luck. For me Prime was always harder. Stilt also says that Prime is more touchy in error detection than IBT, because it does error check for each iteration.


That is quite possible.

I use OCCT and Linpack primarily. Standard OCCT stress testing (p95 based I believe) works really well if you set it to small FFTs. Though I have had IBT pick stuff up that OCCT did not.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> That is quite possible.
> 
> I use OCCT and Linpack primarily. Standard OCCT stress testing (p95 based I believe) works really well if you set it to small FFTs. Though I have had IBT pick stuff up that OCCT did not.


From what i remember, the normal Linpack, is heavier (as wattage) compared to the IBT AVX here in the Vishera Owners thread. OCCT is also very close to Prime. So, it's possible that they are equivalent. I also use the older 27.9 version of Prime. The next one became heavier from what i remember, but i didn't see reason to change it.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> From what i remember, the normal Linpack, is heavier (as wattage) compared to the IBT AVX here in the Vishera Owners thread. OCCT is also very close to Prime. So, it's possible that they are equivalent. I also use the older 27.9 version of Prime. The next one became heavier from what i remember, but i didn't see reason to change it.


10 passes stable 4.0 1.17vcore under load and 1.15 idle.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 10 passes stable 4.0 1.17vcore under load and 1.15 idle.


That's it. I don't care if you can hit 4.7 or whatever. For me, you have a wonderful undervolter! You are so lucky!
















God, why don't i ever get the beastly undervolter chips! It's so unfair that such a beastly undervolter ends up in the hands of an overclocker!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> That's it. I don't care if you can hit 4.7 or whatever. For me, you have a wonderful undervolter! You are so lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, why don't i ever get the beastly undervolter chips! It's so unfair that such a beastly undervolter ends up in the hands of an overclocker!


btw i usually run it at 4.0 90 percent of the time. I started this a few weeks back when i realized i dont need 4.7 for cs go







I reboot and crank it up for assassins creed tbh. here you go 4.6 1.306 vcore 10 runs stable


@Sgt Bilko oh forgot to tagg you. @KarathKasun


----------



## Undervolter

Get your hands on an ASUS 970 Pro Aura and you 're set for 5Ghz.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Get your hands on an ASUS 970 Pro Aura and you 're set for 5Ghz.


thats the board im looking at







m.2 ssd a rx480 and this chip should be insane. or i might sell it all and go zen depending lol.


----------



## robertparker

I'm sorry if this was mentioned before, but I came across something that I thought was interesting. It's a new Version of the Asus Sabertooth http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-44578-view-asus-releases-a-new-version-of-the-motherboard-asus-990fx-sabertooth.html I didn't see it mentioned in anyone else's coverage of Computex.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertparker*
> 
> I'm sorry if this was mentioned before, but I came across something that I thought was interesting. It's a new Version of the Asus Sabertooth http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-44578-view-asus-releases-a-new-version-of-the-motherboard-asus-990fx-sabertooth.html I didn't see it mentioned in anyone else's coverage of Computex.


probably added m.2 and nvme support tbh. Debating on getting one but idk if i can chalk up the 160-170 for that board when i dont run crossfire anymore...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> probably added m.2 and nvme support tbh. Debating on getting one but idk if i can chalk up the 160-170 for that board when i dont run crossfire anymore...


Several changes actually:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Holding hands in R2.0 and comparing it with these photos, we can note a significant transformation made by ASUS engineers:

Changed CPU power circuit and chipset;
It changed the design of the cooling system radiator (heat pipes stored);
It reduced the number of SATA ports - up to five instead of eight;
Established seat M.2 NGFF (SATA SSD supported exactly a question about PCI-E SSD, including - NVMe);
Have one more (second) block for connection of two USB 3.0 ports in the front panel of the PC case;
Thoroughly reworked audio section,;
Removed slot PCI, instead installed another PCI-E x1 (this is required to allocate space for M.2 NGFF);
Reduced by number of connectors for fans;
The board has control button Power Next to - BIOS_CLR.

On the back two ports eSATA, as well as universal PS / 2 port.

Driving USB ports also changed: the number of USB 3.0 ports remained the same, the number of USB 2.0 is reduced to four, but there were four-port USB 3.1 (three common Type-A and one - Type-C). Recall that used AMD SB950 south bridge does not support USB 3.0 and 3.1, they are all implemented with additional controllers.

In general, it seems that ASUS engineers did not seek to save, however, were limited to a certain range at cost .



ASUS is one crazy company. For a long period, it has abbandoned AM3+ socket completely. And suddently, at few months before FX goes EOL, you have ASUS AURA and even new iteration of the Sabertooth. Which by the way, looks much better than the old models and has all the latest goodies.


----------



## hurricane28

WOW! That's one nice looking Sabertooth board including all the goodies.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Several changes actually:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Holding hands in R2.0 and comparing it with these photos, we can note a significant transformation made by ASUS engineers:
> 
> Changed CPU power circuit and chipset;
> It changed the design of the cooling system radiator (heat pipes stored);
> It reduced the number of SATA ports - up to five instead of eight;
> Established seat M.2 NGFF (SATA SSD supported exactly a question about PCI-E SSD, including - NVMe);
> Have one more (second) block for connection of two USB 3.0 ports in the front panel of the PC case;
> Thoroughly reworked audio section,;
> Removed slot PCI, instead installed another PCI-E x1 (this is required to allocate space for M.2 NGFF);
> Reduced by number of connectors for fans;
> The board has control button Power Next to - BIOS_CLR.
> 
> On the back two ports eSATA, as well as universal PS / 2 port.
> 
> Driving USB ports also changed: the number of USB 3.0 ports remained the same, the number of USB 2.0 is reduced to four, but there were four-port USB 3.1 (three common Type-A and one - Type-C). Recall that used AMD SB950 south bridge does not support USB 3.0 and 3.1, they are all implemented with additional controllers.
> 
> In general, it seems that ASUS engineers did not seek to save, however, were limited to a certain range at cost .
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS is one crazy company. For a long period, it has abbandoned AM3+ socket completely. And suddently, at few months before FX goes EOL, you have ASUS AURA and even new iteration of the Sabertooth. Which by the way, looks much better than the old models and has all the latest goodies.


oooh. That board might beat out the 970 aura for me depending on price


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> WOW! That's one nice looking Sabertooth board including all the goodies.


Yeah, it's a looker. Much better looking that the old Sabertooths and with better features... Still, i think the Aura is the best considering price/performance. I mean, you can still hit 5Ghz on the Aura, so the only main point of the Sabertooth is if you want to run dual 2 GPUs at x16. Unless you need the gazillion USB ports of the Sabertooth...

EDIT: This is also an excellent example of why i will never buy an expensive motherboard. If i had bought for 150 euros the old Sabertooth, thinking that "it's the best thing i will be able to get in AM3+, cause it's dead platform and bla bla" and now i saw the AURA and the new Sabertooth, i would be very pissed and facepalming myself.

While now, at least i only bought cheap motherboards. Haha!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, it's a looker. Much better looking that the old Sabertooths and with better features... Still, i think the Aura is the best considering price/performance. I mean, you can still hit 5Ghz on the Aura, so the only main point of the Sabertooth is if you want to run dual 2 GPUs at x16. Unless you need the gazillion USB ports of the Sabertooth...


Yeah, its not even close.

I don't know if the Aura is better, the Aura is 970 and the Sabertooth is an 990 FX chipset so i guess its better. I don't know vrm wise but the previous Sabertooth i owned was stable as a rock to be honest and could handle almost anything i threw at it. I could bench up to 5.2 GHz for crying out loud, i am not even trying that on my Gigabyte board lol.

We still have to wait for the Sabertooth R3.0 price though so if its not much higher than the Aura it would be my choice of board though.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, its not even close.
> 
> I don't know if the Aura is better, the Aura is 970 and the Sabertooth is an 990 FX chipset so i guess its better. I don't know vrm wise but the previous Sabertooth i owned was stable as a rock to be honest and could handle almost anything i threw at it. I could bench up to 5.2 GHz for crying out loud, i am not even trying that on my Gigabyte board lol.
> 
> We still have to wait for the Sabertooth R3.0 price though so if its not much higher than the Aura it would be my choice of board though.


The Aura can hit 5Ghz, that much has been demostrated in a review posted in the forum. So it's plenty. In Newegg the only complaints are about the software that regulates how the light will change colours.
I imagine that the new Sabertooth will simply replace the old, at the same price point. Which at least here, means 50+ euro difference (cheapest Aura is 98 euro, cheapest Sabertooth is 150 euro).


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The Aura can hit 5Ghz, that much has been demostrated in a review posted in the forum. So it's plenty. In Newegg the only complaints are about the software that regulates how the light will change colours.
> I imagine that the new Sabertooth will simply replace the old, at the same price point. Which at least here, means 50+ euro difference (cheapest Aura is 98 euro, cheapest Sabertooth is 150 euro).


yea imma get the aura its only 119 vs 170 for the sabertooth on newegg. But i really wanna pop 1.6 through this cpu. I have a good feeling if i can keep the temps down that i can bench 5.3 just to bench it







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> yea imma get the aura its only 119 vs 170 for the sabertooth on newegg. But i really wanna pop 1.6 through this cpu. I have a good feeling if i can keep the temps down that i can bench 5.3 just to bench it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, i don't know how your CPU feels about you popping 1.6v through it, but , it's your hardware!

By the way, this move by ASUS (both the AURA and now a new Sabertooth), probably indicate that FX is still selling more than what one would suspect by reading this forum (where every other post you read "FX is done, it's over, forget it"). Because if ASUS bothers to release new Sabertooth after releasing the Aura, it means there is still a profitable market and ASUS wants a piece of it, enough to release 2 new motherboards.


----------



## seanzylol

Hell I love my 8350. If I ever touch 1.6+ I'll probably be using a dice slush box. Not even gonn bother risking the dead CPU.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

WHoa is that a 800X600 monitor resolution? and why only 4ghz and 4.7 with no results...

guess i hit the nail on the head.

if you are HT bus clocked and only using prime and IBT, you've got no clue if you are stable or not. this is the hardest and most tedious to test.. a few of us have come up with stress methods and none are the same.

KarathKasun streams textures, Mega rips movies, and no clue what Mus does but i know it tests this, and i use real bench stress @ instantly level settings.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> WHoa is that a 800X600 monitor resolution? and why only 4ghz and 4.7 with no results...
> 
> guess i hit the nail on the head.
> 
> if you are HT bus clocked and only using prime and IBT, you've got no clue if you are stable or not. this is the hardest and most tedious to test.. a few of us have come up with stress methods and none are the same.
> 
> KarathKasun streams textures, Mega rips movies, and no clue what Mus does but i know it tests this, and i use real bench stress @ instantly level settings.


i posted 80 mhz lower and .5 lower due to vrm throttle? buy me a new board and ill pop out higher. My damn 6970 toasted and im waiting on some thermal adhesive to mount the block on my other card







. 4870 until... 1080p monitor lol. I run downscale with the 69 from 2560x1600 lolx


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, its not even close.
> 
> I don't know if the Aura is better, the Aura is 970 and the Sabertooth is an 990 FX chipset so i guess its better. I don't know vrm wise but the previous Sabertooth i owned was stable as a rock to be honest and could handle almost anything i threw at it. I could bench up to 5.2 GHz for crying out loud, i am not even trying that on my Gigabyte board lol.
> 
> We still have to wait for the Sabertooth R3.0 price though so if its not much higher than the Aura it would be my choice of board though.


Aren't Asus RMA is terribad?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aren't Asus RMA is terribad?


Nah it isnt too bad. I mean its no evga but its not bad by far. Albeit i havnt had to rma a asus board in quite a few years.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aren't Asus RMA is terribad?


Lol That's not even English and is way out of context. I was talking about the Aura vs the Sabertooth and which one i would like to buy and has nothing to do with Asus RMA so i am not sure where you are going with this provocative statement..
Besides, i never said the Sabertooth is a bad board perse but i had bad experience with Asus in the past amongst my retail shop and a friend of mine..


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Several changes actually:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Holding hands in R2.0 and comparing it with these photos, we can note a significant transformation made by ASUS engineers:
> 
> Changed CPU power circuit and chipset;
> It changed the design of the cooling system radiator (heat pipes stored);
> It reduced the number of SATA ports - up to five instead of eight;
> Established seat M.2 NGFF (SATA SSD supported exactly a question about PCI-E SSD, including - NVMe);
> Have one more (second) block for connection of two USB 3.0 ports in the front panel of the PC case;
> Thoroughly reworked audio section,;
> Removed slot PCI, instead installed another PCI-E x1 (this is required to allocate space for M.2 NGFF);
> Reduced by number of connectors for fans;
> The board has control button Power Next to - BIOS_CLR.
> 
> On the back two ports eSATA, as well as universal PS / 2 port.
> 
> Driving USB ports also changed: the number of USB 3.0 ports remained the same, the number of USB 2.0 is reduced to four, but there were four-port USB 3.1 (three common Type-A and one - Type-C). Recall that used AMD SB950 south bridge does not support USB 3.0 and 3.1, they are all implemented with additional controllers.
> 
> In general, it seems that ASUS engineers did not seek to save, however, were limited to a certain range at cost .
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS is one crazy company. For a long period, it has abbandoned AM3+ socket completely. And suddently, at few months before FX goes EOL, you have ASUS AURA and even new iteration of the Sabertooth. Which by the way, looks much better than the old models and has all the latest goodies.


That's one really nice board. Would be tempted to replace my old R2.0 if I had the cash, but to be honest I don't use even half of those features. Also, if Zen ends up being a monster then I rather save up for a new system rather than pump money into my old AM3+ rig (which can still handle anything I throw at it).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> That's one really nice board. Would be tempted to replace my old R2.0 if I had the cash, but to be honest I don't use even half of those features. Also, if Zen ends up being a monster then I rather save up for a new system rather than pump money into my old AM3+ rig (which can still handle anything I throw at it).


That's exactly the paranoid thing with ASUS. If these motherboards were released in 2015, it would have made more sense. Unfortunately, they release them at few months before FX goes EOL. So especially the new Sabertooth, makes sense only to some extreme overclocker, who though wants to stay with FX for more years. But most extreme overclockers wouldn't do that. It's a bit of a paradox.

The Aura makes more sense, because it was released earlier and it's cheaper. So for those who arrive late in FX, it's a 100 euro board, well, they may sell. Personally, the Aura is better looking too, even though the new Sabertooth is MILES better looking than the old.

One possible problem of the Aura is this (from Newegg reviews):
Quote:


> Cons: The rgb and all "aura" features could be better. The audio lighting next to the rear io stays a steady red all the time only the pro gaming logo changes color. You can set the logo over the south bridge as a solid color by using the aura software but when you turn the computer off it goes right back to cycling through the colors. Each time you turn the pc on you have to re-open the software and change the setting again. No idea why they made it so the aura software can't change the lighting permanently. You can turn the lighting off in the bios but not fix it as one color.


It reminds me of the last contact i had with ASUS, with a KT600 motherboard, where the BIOS would randomly reset (and it wasn't battery problem). Personally i don't like changing colours, i would like to have one colour and stick with it. Otherwise it's like Xmas tree.

I may buy one more AM3+ motherboard too, but again, a cheaper one... And currently i am undecided between a 2nd Biostar TA970Plus (which at least i know has very nice BIOS) and the Asrock 970G3.1 or whatever it's called, which although being Asrock, has USB 3.1 (which is the only feature that could possibly interest me) and although all Asrocks runs hot, has support (even if finicky) for 220W, so running my undervolted CPU at 110W should be a walk in the park. But i will wait till autumn. Who knows, maybe yet another model comes out.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> WHoa is that a 800X600 monitor resolution? and why only 4ghz and 4.7 with no results...
> 
> guess i hit the nail on the head.
> 
> if you are HT bus clocked and only using prime and IBT, you've got no clue if you are stable or not. this is the hardest and most tedious to test.. a few of us have come up with stress methods and none are the same.
> 
> KarathKasun streams textures, Mega rips movies, and no clue what Mus does but i know it tests this, and i use real bench stress @ instantly level settings.
> 
> 
> 
> i posted 80 mhz lower and .5 lower due to vrm throttle? buy me a new board and ill pop out higher. My damn 6970 toasted and im waiting on some thermal adhesive to mount the block on my other card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 4870 until... 1080p monitor lol. I run downscale with the 69 from 2560x1600 lolx
Click to expand...

4.7 doesn't even get to the volt wall. those 100-80mhz matter with these chips. considering you added those 4.6 shots after i posted this

with your VRMS throttling @ 4.7 there is no way you are prime stable @5ghz just saying..

what happened to the first maximum run that you failed to post results for?

also why down scale? the desktop takes next to no power to run, and since you are on w7 it doesn't even matter, desktop is rendered using the cpu on w7


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> WHoa is that a 800X600 monitor resolution? and why only 4ghz and 4.7 with no results...
> 
> guess i hit the nail on the head.
> 
> if you are HT bus clocked and only using prime and IBT, you've got no clue if you are stable or not. this is the hardest and most tedious to test.. a few of us have come up with stress methods and none are the same.
> 
> KarathKasun streams textures, Mega rips movies, and no clue what Mus does but i know it tests this, and i use real bench stress @ instantly level settings.
> 
> 
> 
> i posted 80 mhz lower and .5 lower due to vrm throttle? buy me a new board and ill pop out higher. My damn 6970 toasted and im waiting on some thermal adhesive to mount the block on my other card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 4870 until... 1080p monitor lol. I run downscale with the 69 from 2560x1600 lolx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.7 doesn't even get to the volt wall. those 100-80mhz matter with these chips. considering you added those 4.6 shots after i posted this
> 
> with your VRMS throttling @ 4.7 there is no way you are prime stable @5ghz just saying..
> 
> what happened to the first maximum run that you failed to post results for?
> 
> also why down scale? the desktop takes next to no power to run, and since you are on w7 it doesn't even matter, desktop is rendered using the cpu on w7
Click to expand...

He's already proven that not only is he willing to stretch the truth apparently trying to impress people, but that he LIKES to do it. At this point he could post something notarized by the almighty himself and it wouldn't push the credibility needle past 0 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> 4.7 doesn't even get to the volt wall. those 100-80mhz matter with these chips. considering you added those 4.6 shots after i posted this
> 
> with your VRMS throttling @ 4.7 there is no way you are prime stable @5ghz just saying..
> 
> what happened to the first maximum run that you failed to post results for?
> 
> also why down scale? the desktop takes next to no power to run, and since you are on w7 it doesn't even matter, desktop is rendered using the cpu on w7


There is also something else odd in his 4.6 run. I think he has some throttling, because his Gigaflops are inferior compared to 4Ghz. Which is impossible, unless... his CPU does periodic throttling...

At 4Ghz, he gets 80 Gflops (sounds right).
At 4.6Ghz he gets 69 Gflops (ooops!).

Still, that chip is one hell of an undervolter! And who knows what will happen if he gets a good board.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> He's already proven that not only is he willing to stretch the truth apparently trying to impress people, but that he LIKES to do it. At this point he could post something notarized by the almighty himself and it wouldn't push the credibility needle past 0 as far as I'm concerned.


want me to post vrm throttle problems? are you 2 seriously on something? i cant ibt due to vrms 80 mhz isnt gonna cost me like .1 vcore and prime doesnt throttle. avx hits my cpu harder than prime. gg. If i can past ibt avx at 4.62 at 1.3 it should only take around 1.35-1.38 under load. GG think what you want and i know what it will do.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> There is also something else odd in his 4.6 run. I think he has some throttling, because his Gigaflops are inferior compared to 4Ghz. Which is impossible, unless... his CPU does periodic throttling...
> 
> At 4Ghz, he gets 80 Gflops (sounds right).
> At 4.6Ghz he gets 69 Gflops (ooops!).
> 
> Still, that chip is one hell of an undervolter! And who knows what will happen if he gets a good board.


exactly what im saying. it didnt throttle. Idk wth happened unless it was split second while i was on my phone. These kids expect me to be able to avx on a ram sinked 4+2 phase board? You gotta be kidding. Buy me a board hell 6+2 and ill post 4.7ghz at 1.38. Ill even hand one of them my x58 setup for a decent board just to prove these idiots wrong. Ocn hasnt changed in the 10 years ive been around. I just dont have my old account info. Kids that have been around longer that dont accept the truth that they got a bad chip or just wanna talk smack when someone gets a good chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> There is also something else odd in his 4.6 run. I think he has some throttling, because his Gigaflops are inferior compared to 4Ghz. Which is impossible, unless... his CPU does periodic throttling...
> 
> At 4Ghz, he gets 80 Gflops (sounds right).
> At 4.6Ghz he gets 69 Gflops (ooops!).
> 
> Still, that chip is one hell of an undervolter! And who knows what will happen if he gets a good board.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly what im saying. it didnt throttle. Idk wth happened unless it was split second while i was on my phone. These kids expect me to be able to avx on a ram sinked 4+2 phase board? You gotta be kidding. Buy me a board hell 6+2 and ill post 4.7ghz at 1.38. Ill even hand one of them my x58 setup for a decent board just to prove these idiots wrong
Click to expand...

This 50 year old expects you to quit implying things that aren't truthful , that is all .


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This 50 year old expects you to quit implying things that aren't truthful , that is all .


age doesnt mean anything but imma drop it at that. Not trying to get banned or a infraction over something this petty. Seriously though its not implying things at all. Common sense will tell you it doesnt take .1 vcore to pass avx for 80 mhz more when i primed it. HEll ill prime it for 12 hours tonight while i sleep. Avx vrm throttles though.


----------



## mus1mus

4.7 at 1.38 is dtill terribad btw.









Try 5.0 at 1.45







5.1 at 1.488.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.7 at 1.38 is dtill terribad btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 5.0 at 1.45


I wasnt saying it was the best when i posted screens. Just simply shutting kids up that are acting stupid as hell. 5.0 @ 1.45 is a hell of a chip


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This 50 year old expects you to quit implying things that aren't truthful , that is all .
> 
> 
> 
> age doesnt mean anything but imma drop it at that. Not trying to get banned or a infraction over something this petty. Seriously though its not implying things at all. Common sense will tell you it doesnt take .1 vcore to pass avx for 80 mhz more when i primed it. HEll ill prime it for 12 hours tonight while i sleep. Avx vrm throttles though.
Click to expand...

Don't trouble yourself on my account. Credibility is a delicate thing and you've managed to shatter yours as far as I'm concerned. *I DON'T TRUST YOU* is the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Don't trouble yourself on my account. Credibility is a delicate thing and you've managed to shatter yours as far as I'm concerned. *I DON'T TRUST YOU* is the point I'm trying to make.


Ouch! lol Things got real on here.

Will someone buy me a new board? I hear the Asus Aura is nice and the new Sabertooth too. I'll post 6.5ghz at 1.5v if you buy me that board. Not photoshopped, I promise. Sorry to give you a hard time Seanzylol, but that whole, buy me a board and I'll post screens was hard to take seroiusly.














I'm with Undervolter, it looks like you have a nice chip and it would be fun to see the potential on the chip realized.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Ouch! lol Things got real on here.
> 
> Will someone buy me a new board? I hear the Asus Aura is nice and the new Sabertooth too. I'll post 6.5ghz at 1.5v if you buy me that board. Not photoshopped, I promise. Sorry to give you a hard time Seanzylol, but that whole, buy me a board and I'll post screens was hard to take seroiusly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Undervolter, it looks like you have a nice chip and it would be fun to see the potential on the chip realized.


WAs just saying. I think this is hilarious at this point.Idc if its a bad chip tbh. It was free and free is good .I can hit 6.5







lemme build a ac water chiller real quick


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> WAs just saying. I think this is hilarious at this point.Idc if its a bad chip tbh. It was free and free is good .I can hit 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemme build a ac water chiller real quick


are you saying you got an old ocn account? you wasnt called serker was you?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you saying you got an old ocn account? you wasnt called serker was you?


nope. Sean11978


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> nope. Sean11978


ok just checking


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ok just checking


yup i figured the info out after i posted that lol.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> rofl. My chip was prime stable at 1.18 4ghz ;p


Rofl my chip did 5ghz at 1.4v and then I ran IBT AVX standard (the easiest to pass) and it failed, then I upped the volts to 1.5v and it passed standard but failed very high and my games ran pretty poorly to boot.

now my chip sits at 1.6v IBT stable, prime stable and I even have all the power saving features enabled too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> rofl. My chip was prime stable at 1.18 4ghz ;p
> 
> 
> 
> Rofl my chip did 5ghz at 1.4v and then I ran IBT AVX standard (the easiest to pass) and it failed, then I upped the volts to 1.5v and it passed standard but failed very high and my games ran pretty poorly to boot.
> 
> now my chip sits at 1.6v IBT stable, prime stable and I even have all the power saving features enabled too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


What did I miss? Says 4ghz there not 5?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss? Says 4ghz there not 5?
Click to expand...

I was teasing seanzy about his prime claim.
Lower voltage


No idea how long it would go at those values , not enough patience .


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was teasing seanzy about his prime claim.
> Lower voltage
> 
> 
> No idea how long it would go at those values , not enough patience .


Oh right I see, that's kinda cheating the 8370 is better for lower volts.


----------



## KarathKasun

In other news, I revisited an old build I did for a client today. His FX-8350 has a default VID of 1.43v(!). Was able to push it to 4.6 for him with something like +0.025v.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


Oh great, another uber undervolter. Why don't i ever get one? It's unfair, you basically get 500Mhz extra clock for that voltage. I even tried to get a better one with the 8300, who was late production and it only improved by 0.02v vs the 8320 (1.26v vs 1.28v). The 8300 came with stock voltage 1.16v but for 3.3Ghz. Do you think it's normal that you get 4Ghz for 1.18v?

AMD should make a new binning called "Green Edition", guaranteed to undervolt like crazy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karathkasun*
> In other news, I revisited an old build I did for a client today. His FX-8350 has a default VID of 1.43v(!). Was able to push it to 4.6 for him with something like +0.025v. biggrin.gif


I will take this as consolation. Sounds like an undervolting pig.


----------



## Undervolter

double post, sorry.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> double post, sorry.


if i still had my e chip you would've loved it..it ran 3.2 @ 1v but i had to kero it constant as id it dropped below 1v it crashed hard...but it passed stress (12 hour blend and 40 passes of ibt avx at very high) at 1v 3.2


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if i still had my e chip you would've loved it..it ran 3.2 @ 1v but i had to kero it constant as id it dropped below 1v it crashed hard...but it passed stress (12 hour blend and 40 passes of ibt avx at very high) at 1v 3.2


3.2Ghz with 1v is very good! Where do you get all these uber undervolters! I 've never had particular luck with high TDP parts. My only CPU to run at 1v, is the Athlon 605e i use for HTPC. That's at 2.3Ghz.







When it comes to silicon lottery, i consider myself lucky when i get the "normal" (average) stuff. I 've never had an exceptional chip. On the contrary i 've had power pigs.

My main complaint with AMD isn't performance (for me FX is plenty), but exactly, with the heat generation. Undervolted the FX is tolerable with a reasonably quiet PC, but, i would have preferred less heat anyway. I actually came to appreciate NVidia, comparing the heat situation between the R7 260X and the GTX750Ti. The R7, is now sitting in a box as spare part. I couldn't undervolt it at all (i was losing 3D mark score as soon as i dropped voltage) and it was really adding to the heat of the case, making everything hotter, including the poor FX sitting above it. The situation was dramatically better with the Nvidia that runs at half the TDP, which at the end made me buy a 2nd.

Now, all these FX that you guys get, that hit 3.2 with 1v or 4Ghz with 1.18v, mean, that you basically get like <95W parts at 3.2Ghz. Or 1.18v, is a voltage that you expect for 95W parts. That's like 15W less than my undervolted FX. Amazing.

Anyway, assuming i will resist temptation, my next purchase will be when Zen+ goes EOL. This should maximize chances that by then there will be some uberrefined Zen available that will run 95W. Undervolted, it would go down to something like 85W. It should make for a good upgrade.


----------



## hawker-gb

My 8370 is perfectly stable with 1,325 at 4,7ghz and 1,39 at 4,9ghz.


----------



## mus1mus

Here we go.........


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Here we go.........


Looks like i bored everybody to death with that chip.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Looks like i bored everybody to death with that chip.


XD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Looks like i bored everybody to death with that chip.


lol

Most of the regulars will ask yoU for validations for those claims. Not because of anything but simply proof that you are stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, another uber undervolter. Why don't i ever get one? It's unfair, you basically get 500Mhz extra clock for that voltage. I even tried to get a better one with the 8300, who was late production and it only improved by 0.02v vs the 8320 (1.26v vs 1.28v). The 8300 came with stock voltage 1.16v but for 3.3Ghz. Do you think it's normal that you get 4Ghz for 1.18v?
> 
> AMD should make a new binning called "Green Edition", guaranteed to undervolt like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Karathkasun*
> In other news, I revisited an old build I did for a client today. His FX-8350 has a default VID of 1.43v(!). Was able to push it to 4.6 for him with something like +0.025v. biggrin.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will take this as consolation. Sounds like an undervolting pig.
Click to expand...

Get yourself one of the ASUS motherboards that under-reports voltage and you will magically have a great undervolting chip


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> My 8370 is perfectly stable with 1,325 at 4,7ghz and 1,39 at 4,9ghz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Looks like i bored everybody to death with that chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Most of the regulars will ask yoU for validations for those claims. Not because of anything but simply proof that you are stable.
Click to expand...

His chip is genuine. I have seen the proof with mine eyes. He is actually pretty regular. Although he just doesn't post all that often.

The proof is around here in this club for my chip. We have all seen it. 4.95GHz @ 1.464V and 5GHz at 1.475V.

I cant remember what my original runs were with this chip when I started testing it. But I am sure I was below 1.4V at 4.7GHz and then the volt wall kicked in for me.
I am pretty sure this chip could be a 5.3 candidate on that swanky new Sabertooth R3.0. But my board just can't do it.

And what is the point of the new Sabertooth? AM3+ is EOL isn't it? Why would ASUS make a new one so close to the end of the product cycle? Makes no sense? Maybe ASUS won't even release it. Maybe that will just end up being a stillborn prototype.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Get yourself one of the ASUS motherboards that under-reports voltage and you will magically have a great undervolting chip


Let me get this straight... The ASUS motherboards show less voltage than the real one??? It's the first time i hear this. Has this been confirmed somewhere? How can one understand that it's reporting less voltage than the real one? I mean, if the motherboard itself is lying, how can you tell?!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And what is the point of the new Sabertooth? AM3+ is EOL isn't it? Why would ASUS make a new one so close to the end of the product cycle? Makes no sense? Maybe ASUS won't even release it. Maybe that will just end up being a stillborn prototype.


I think yesterday, i saw in a local forum a comment about a rumour-article saying that Zen release could be delayed for 2017. But i didn't pay much attention. Maybe FX still sells more than we imagine and ASUS thinks it's worthwile to hunt a piece of the pie?

One thing is for sure, when FX goes EOL, there will be FX around at bargain prices. Here already the cheapest FX4300 is down to 52 euros and the FX6300 to 86. At this pace, by December, we will be seeing 8 cores at 90 euros.

If this follows the same price pattern that happened with AM3 EOL, you will see the 4300 at 30 euros, the 6300 at 60 euros and the 8320E at 80. Maybe it will attract a wave of non gamer users. The only question is "but who non gamer will buy the Sabertooth?". The Aura has better chances of being sold.

ASUS is a bit too late in the party. Asrock and MSI were the first to release new motherboards last year, followed by Gigabyte. ASUS comes at 6 months or less from EOL...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And what is the point of the new Sabertooth? AM3+ is EOL isn't it? Why would ASUS make a new one so close to the end of the product cycle? Makes no sense? Maybe ASUS won't even release it. Maybe that will just end up being a stillborn prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> I think yesterday, i saw in a local forum a comment about a rumour-article saying that Zen release could be delayed for 2017. But i didn't pay much attention. Maybe FX still sells more than we imagine and ASUS thinks it's worthwile to hunt a piece of the pie?
> 
> One thing is for sure, when FX goes EOL, there will be FX around at bargain prices. Here already the cheapest FX4300 is down to 52 euros and the FX6300 to 86. At this pace, by December, we will be seeing 8 cores at 90 euros.
> 
> If this follows the same price pattern that happened with AM3 EOL, you will see the 4300 at 30 euros, the 6300 at 60 euros and the 8320E at 80. Maybe it will attract a wave of non gamer users. The only question is "but who non gamer will buy the Sabertooth?". The Aura has better chances of being sold.
Click to expand...

I doubt that Zen is being delayed till next year, AMD was very adamant that it was releasing in 2016.

As for the Sabertooth well......maybe they are trying to do a Rev 3 that actually works?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> Most of the regulars will ask yoU for validations for those claims. Not because of anything but simply proof that you are stable.


I validate more then once on this thread.

*4,[email protected],33vcore ,20 runs IBT-AVX very high*
MBO is Sabertooth
Max core temp 37 celsius,max socket 40 celsius











*5ghz run at 1,454 vcore*



*4,9ghz run with 1,39vcore* WIN8.1


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Get yourself one of the ASUS motherboards that under-reports voltage and you will magically have a great undervolting chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... The ASUS motherboards show less voltage than the real one??? It's the first time i hear this. Has this been confirmed somewhere? How can one understand that it's reporting less voltage than the real one? I mean, if the motherboard itself is lying, how can you tell?!
Click to expand...

From personal experience, I've never taken the time to figure out if my CHV-Z's under-report voltage or all the others over report voltage. The same exact chip using the same psu and cooling uses around .07 less as reported by software when paired with CHV-Z ( under load ) than my other 990 boards ( ud5,990 Gaming) to be IBT stable at 5 ghz and similar values at lower clocks on different tests.
There was an article I read about one of the CHV versions that was found to under report voltage to the cpu to the tune of up to .1 V at tested settings. It wasn't the point of the article, rather just something that they uncovered while testing. I've managed to lose the link to that article as it was on one of my old machines/hard drives.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I doubt that Zen is being delayed till next year, AMD was very adamant that it was releasing in 2016.
> 
> As for the Sabertooth well......maybe they are trying to do a Rev 3 that actually works?


Yeah, i think i read they were talking about January 2017, but it would be foolish to lose the Xmas market. I really don't know the rationale behind the Sabertooth. The Aura for 100 euros, i can see it selling and even in my local Amazon, there are already reviews (most people here don't bother to write reviews, i don't either, so whatever number reviews you see, means many more purchases). The Sabertooth i don't know how they will sell it at this point... even if it's better than the previous.

I mean, the Sabertooth 3.0 would make sense for you guru guys in this thread. But, not at months before Zen! When Zen comes out, after 5 months we will be probably 4-5 people left with Visheras in the forum.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> From personal experience, I've never taken the time to figure out if my CHV-Z's under-report voltage or all the others over report voltage. The same exact chip using the same psu and cooling uses around .07 less as reported by software when paired with CHV-Z ( under load ) than my other 990 boards ( ud5,990 Gaming) to be IBT stable at 5 ghz and similar values at lower clocks on different tests.
> There was an article I read about one of the CHV versions that was found to under report voltage to the cpu to the tune of up to .1 V at tested settings. It wasn't the point of the article, rather just something that they uncovered while testing. I've managed to lose the link to that article as it was on one of my old machines/hard drives.


Hah! Now that you mention it, both Seanzylol and hawker-gb run ASUS motherboards. Could it be that what you say isn't limited to CHV, but a general method in ASUS manufacturing? It would certainly explain much!

Maybe apart the "post your IBT test", now we should also say "post your motherboard manufacturer"?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I doubt that Zen is being delayed till next year, AMD was very adamant that it was releasing in 2016.
> 
> As for the Sabertooth well......maybe they are trying to do a Rev 3 that actually works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i think i read they were talking about January 2017, but it would be foolish to lose the Xmas market. I really don't know the rationale behind the Sabertooth. The Aura for 100 euros, i can see it selling and even in my local Amazon, there are already reviews (most people here don't bother to write reviews, i don't either, so whatever number reviews you see, means many more purchases). The Sabertooth i don't know how they will sell it at this point... even if it's better than the previous.
> 
> I mean, the Sabertooth 3.0 would make sense for you guru guys in this thread. But, not at months before Zen! When Zen comes out, after 5 months we will be probably 4-5 people left with Visheras in the forum.
Click to expand...

The Sabertooth will most likely be a good solid board (judging off visuals alone there) but as you said it might be a little late in the cycle for it to mean much but to be fair there are still quite a few people with Vishera out there on lower end boards that want a newer board and tbh it looks like the peak of the AM3+ platform.

I know I won't be getting rid of my Vishera platform anytime soon but when Zen comes out I'll be getting that to be my AMD system (provided I can afford it







)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> From personal experience, I've never taken the time to figure out if my CHV-Z's under-report voltage or all the others over report voltage. The same exact chip using the same psu and cooling uses around .07 less as reported by software when paired with CHV-Z ( under load ) than my other 990 boards ( ud5,990 Gaming) to be IBT stable at 5 ghz and similar values at lower clocks on different tests.
> There was an article I read about one of the CHV versions that was found to under report voltage to the cpu to the tune of up to .1 V at tested settings. It wasn't the point of the article, rather just something that they uncovered while testing. I've managed to lose the link to that article as it was on one of my old machines/hard drives.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah! Now that you mention it, both Seanzylol and hawker-gb run ASUS motherboards. Could it be that what you say isn't limited to CHV, but a general method in ASUS manufacturing? It would certainly explain much!
> 
> Maybe apart the "post your IBT test", now we should also say "post your motherboard manufacturer"?
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> His chip is genuine. I have seen the proof with mine eyes. He is actually pretty regular. Although he just doesn't post all that often.
> 
> The proof is around here in this club for my chip. We have all seen it. 4.95GHz @ 1.464V and 5GHz at 1.475V.
> 
> I cant remember what my original runs were with this chip when I started testing it. But I am sure I was below 1.4V at 4.7GHz and then the volt wall kicked in for me.
> I am pretty sure this chip could be a 5.3 candidate on that swanky new Sabertooth R3.0. But my board just can't do it.
> 
> And what is the point of the new Sabertooth? AM3+ is EOL isn't it? Why would ASUS make a new one so close to the end of the product cycle? Makes no sense? Maybe ASUS won't even release it. Maybe that will just end up being a stillborn prototype.


That was actually a comment referring to the previous rebuttals and the notion that people here get eary when someone posts results that are better than most can achieve. (See the previous page/s)









With regards to the new sabertooth, there are reasons why it should be released. One is hardware feature upgrades. Like m.2 slot native.

2nd, let's face it, some people wear their hardware. I for one is an example. Swapping cards, pushing things, etc., made my CHVFZ a hack of the original. And already feeling a need of a new board but boards are little old for the liking at the moment that I'd rather wait for Zen to be worthy.

If they ever release that board, I might be buying one to keep the FX up to date with current features. I'd call it an update rather than an upgrade.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> His chip is genuine. I have seen the proof with mine eyes. He is actually pretty regular. Although he just doesn't post all that often.
> 
> The proof is around here in this club for my chip. We have all seen it. 4.95GHz @ 1.464V and 5GHz at 1.475V.
> 
> I cant remember what my original runs were with this chip when I started testing it. But I am sure I was below 1.4V at 4.7GHz and then the volt wall kicked in for me.
> I am pretty sure this chip could be a 5.3 candidate on that swanky new Sabertooth R3.0. But my board just can't do it.
> 
> And what is the point of the new Sabertooth? AM3+ is EOL isn't it? Why would ASUS make a new one so close to the end of the product cycle? Makes no sense? Maybe ASUS won't even release it. Maybe that will just end up being a stillborn prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> That was actually a comment referring to the previous rebuttals and the notion that people here get eary when someone posts results that are better than most can achieve. (See the previous page/s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to the new sabertooth, there are reasons why it should be released. One is hardware feature upgrades. Like m.2 slot native.
> 
> 2nd, let's face it, some people wear their hardware. I for one is an example. Swapping cards, pushing things, etc., made my CHVFZ a hack of the original. And already feeling a need of a new board but boards are little old for the liking at the moment that I'd rather wait for Zen to be worthy.
> 
> If they ever release that board, I might be buying one to keep the FX up to date with current features. *I'd call it an update rather than an upgrade*.
Click to expand...

Ding Ding!!

My thoughts exactly


----------



## mus1mus

A member posted about his X99 system running hotter on an Asus mobo compared to his previous MSI at same Voltage values in the BIOS. So it's possible that they (Asus Mobo) are reporting less Voltages than what they are feeding the chips.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A member posted about his X99 system running hotter on an Asus mobo compared to his previous MSI at same Voltage values in the BIOS. So it's possible that they (Asus Mobo) are reporting less Voltages than what they are feeding the chips.


Could be thermal paste.
Maybe bad applying of thermal paste.

Could be different ambient temp (summer-winter)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Sabertooth will most likely be a good solid board (judging off visuals alone there) but as you said it might be a little late in the cycle for it to mean much but to be fair there are still quite a few people with Vishera out there on lower end boards that want a newer board and tbh it looks like the peak of the AM3+ platform.
> 
> I know I won't be getting rid of my Vishera platform anytime soon but when Zen comes out I'll be getting that to be my AMD system (provided I can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Maybe in USA people think like that. Here people think "FX is EOL, there is no way i am buying a Sabertooth at this point.". Even those who want high perf, will simply buy the Aura, which is 50 euros cheaper.

I may also buy another board, just to free myself from the Gigabyte BIOS yoke ( i am not touching Giga again, i 'd rather run the ASrock 970 Extreme3, at least it's a normally behaving motherboard apart the heat), but it will be either the Biostar TA970 Plus (because i have already one and it would be good not to introduce 4th model and has beautiful BIOS, but i 've never really put it to work, has no USB3.1 and has analog PWM) or the Asrock 970G3.1 (which is like 8 euros more, has shaky 220W support which is plenty for me, but most interestingly, has USB 3.1 and in Newegg it has strangely very good reviews. The downside being that i would be introducing a 4th model and with probably the same troubling VRM of the 970 Performance). The UD3P has gotten into my nerves, it's like i feel suffocated. It may hang, reset and suddenly tell you that your settings are bad and you have to put them all back again. And do it again after 3 months. Or the front USB3 that powers on but doesn't recognize the drive. Or sometimes, you boot from cold and you hear a long strange beep, like if the POST gives error and then you get the normal beep and boots on. It's a crazy motherboard. The only good thing is that it runs very cool.

Yeah, you might not throw away your Vishera, but you will all be focused on Zen. I too still run AM3 CPUs, but haven't bothered with any Athlon II thread and i 've removed them from sig cause i was tired of updating all the rigs. Once you change your main rig, your secondary rigs are like forgotten.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That was actually a comment referring to the previous rebuttals and the notion that people here get eary when someone posts results that are better than most can achieve. (See the previous page/s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to the new sabertooth, there are reasons why it should be released. One is hardware feature upgrades. Like m.2 slot native.
> 
> 2nd, let's face it, some people wear their hardware. I for one is an example. Swapping cards, pushing things, etc., made my CHVFZ a hack of the original. And already feeling a need of a new board but boards are little old for the liking at the moment that I'd rather wait for Zen to be worthy.
> 
> If they ever release that board, I might be buying one to keep the FX up to date with current features. I'd call it an update rather than an upgrade.


If you go Zen, the last thought you will have will be to get a Sabertooth class motherboard for Vishera. The same features of the Sabertooth you can find them on the Aura, or the Gigabyte Gaming. These should cover high demand overclockers.

For users that come from something like mATX 760 or 970 or in general marginal AM3+ motherboards, it means that they don't want to spend much, so for them, with 78 euros ($), you get the Asrock 970 G.3.1 that has both M2 and USB 3.1 and you 're golden.

Only a handful of people will fork 150 euros and it will be a bad decision. The Aura has everything an overclocker wants. It even supports SLI (the only 970 motherboard with such certification as ASUS boasts). it even looks better than the Sabertooth (at least for me).


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Sabertooth will most likely be a good solid board (judging off visuals alone there) but as you said it might be a little late in the cycle for it to mean much but to be fair there are still quite a few people with Vishera out there on lower end boards that want a newer board and tbh it looks like the peak of the AM3+ platform.
> 
> I know I won't be getting rid of my Vishera platform anytime soon but when Zen comes out I'll be getting that to be my AMD system (provided I can afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in USA people think like that. Here people think "FX is EOL, there is no way i am buying a Sabertooth at this point.". Even those who want high perf, will simply buy the Aura, which is 50 euros cheaper.
> 
> I may also buy another board, just to free myself from the Gigabyte BIOS yoke ( i am not touching Giga again, i 'd rather run the ASrock 970 Extreme3, at least it's a normally behaving motherboard apart the heat), but it will be either the Biostar TA970 Plus (because i have already one and it would be good not to introduce 4th model and has beautiful BIOS, but i 've never really put it to work, has no USB3.1 and has analog PWM) or the Asrock 970G3.1 (which is like 8 euros more, has shaky 220W support which is plenty for me, but most interestingly, has USB 3.1 and in Newegg it has strangely very good reviews. The downside being that i would be introducing a 4th model and with probably the same troubling VRM of the 970 Performance). The UD3P has gotten into my nerves, it's like i feel suffocated. It may hang, reset and suddenly tell you that your settings are bad and you have to put them all back again. And do it again after 3 months. Or the front USB3 that powers on but doesn't recognize the drive. Or sometimes, you boot from cold and you hear a long strange beep, like if the POST gives error and then you get the normal beep and boots on. It's a crazy motherboard. The only good thing is that it runs very cool.
> 
> Yeah, you might not throw away your Vishera, but you will all be focused on Zen. I too still run AM3 CPUs, but haven't bothered with any Athlon II thread and i 've removed them from sig cause i was tired of updating all the rigs. Once you change your main rig, your secondary rigs are like forgotten.
Click to expand...

First off, I'm not in the US









Second, you'd be surprised how many people are running FX-6 and FX-4's gaming and they simply don't post in forums, they play games and are happy but as we know components fail and those people need to be catered for.

There are also die hard AMD fans that will only buy AMD, obviously Asus have a market otherwise they simply wouldn't create it.

and not to mention the people that only buy boards based on colour schemes, the Aura is mainly black/red but the Sabertooth is a more neutral tone.

I still use my FX rig albeit not as much as Skylake as it is a secondary rig and not my main but it still gets use (I have 4 other FX rigs that are in use by family members that I used to own







)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Could be thermal paste.
> Maybe bad applying of thermal paste.
> 
> Could be different ambient temp (summer-winter)


He did a few thermal paste and block remounts. And he was running the same chip on an MSI just a day before. So less of those.

But yeah, X99 are implemented differently from board designs. Notable is the OC socket that Asus employs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> First off, I'm not in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, you'd be surprised how many people are running FX-6 and FX-4's gaming and they simply don't post in forums, they play games and are happy but as we know components fail and those people need to be catered for.
> 
> There are also die hard AMD fans that will only buy AMD, obviously Asus have a market otherwise they simply wouldn't create it.
> 
> and not to mention the people that only buy boards based on colour schemes, the Aura is mainly black/red but the Sabertooth is a more neutral tone.
> 
> I still use my FX rig albeit not as much as Skylake as it is a secondary rig and not my main but it still gets use (I have 4 other FX rigs that are in use by family members that I used to own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry for the US, it's because you speak english too well, so i have automatically classified you amongst the Americans long ago.









Oh, i know that many use FX still, here the FX is much more popular compared to what you 'd expect in the forum. But, i struggle to imagine how many would buy the Sabertooth for a platform that went EOL. But maybe because here they don't care too much about suiting colours. And black is neutral and fits with everything. But, yeah, different markets i guess.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> First off, I'm not in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, you'd be surprised how many people are running FX-6 and FX-4's gaming and they simply don't post in forums, they play games and are happy but as we know components fail and those people need to be catered for.
> 
> There are also die hard AMD fans that will only buy AMD, obviously Asus have a market otherwise they simply wouldn't create it.
> 
> and not to mention the people that only buy boards based on colour schemes, the Aura is mainly black/red but the Sabertooth is a more neutral tone.
> 
> I still use my FX rig albeit not as much as Skylake as it is a secondary rig and not my main but it still gets use (I have 4 other FX rigs that are in use by family members that I used to own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the US, it's because you speak english too well, so i have automatically classified you amongst the Americans long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i know that many use FX still, here the FX is much more popular compared to what you 'd expect in the forum. But, i struggle to imagine how many would buy the Sabertooth for a platform that went EOL. But maybe because here they don't care too much about suiting colours. And black is neutral and fits with everything. But, yeah, different markets i guess.
Click to expand...

It's alright mate, Not the first time I've been called Murican and won't be the last









I'll be curious to see how it sells and how it performs tbh


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> First off, I'm not in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, you'd be surprised how many people are running FX-6 and FX-4's gaming and they simply don't post in forums, they play games and are happy but as we know components fail and those people need to be catered for.
> 
> There are also die hard AMD fans that will only buy AMD, obviously Asus have a market otherwise they simply wouldn't create it.
> 
> and not to mention the people that only buy boards based on colour schemes, the Aura is mainly black/red but the Sabertooth is a more neutral tone.
> 
> I still use my FX rig albeit not as much as Skylake as it is a secondary rig and not my main but it still gets use (I have 4 other FX rigs that are in use by family members that I used to own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the US, it's because you speak english too well, so i have automatically classified you amongst the Americans long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i know that many use FX still, here the FX is much more popular compared to what you 'd expect in the forum. But, i struggle to imagine how many would buy the Sabertooth for a platform that went EOL. But maybe because here they don't care too much about suiting colours. And black is neutral and fits with everything. But, yeah, different markets i guess.
Click to expand...

I wonder how many socket 1155 boards they would sell if they applied similar updates to a beefy overclocking board and sold at less than $125 usd. I bet intel would have it's undies in a bunch over it.


----------



## Undervolter

Oh, apparently the Aura is setting the new trend for ASUS. It appears that the Sabertooth R3.0 has programmable lights, so that you can suit the colour scheme of your case....





http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/asus-sabertooth-990fx-r30-wytrzymala-plyta-glowna-pod-am3.html

But i still like the Aura more. Plus, most likely, like the Aura, the lights will reset at every reboot, if they are software controlled.


----------



## miklkit

What is that plastic cover for? It looks like it blocks air flow and will make it run hotter. I'd lose that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What is that plastic cover for? It looks like it blocks air flow and will make it run hotter. I'd lose that in a heartbeat.


It's funny how Asrock isn't owned by ASUS for many years now, but somehow they end up with the same ideas at the same time, isn't it? I thought the same thing when i first saw it, but it was in an Asrock:

Quote:


> "I/O Armor
> A new designed protective cover for all of the crucial parts near the motherboard's rear I/O, so that they won't easily be damaged by static electricity."


http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970A-G3.1/

But like you say, it does seem like a heat trap, doesn't it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What is that plastic cover for? It looks like it blocks air flow and will make it run hotter. I'd lose that in a heartbeat.


There will be a fan in the TUF logo bracket, they've been doing it on intel boards for some time, but they're loud and I'd rather just have a waterblock to remove the noise.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I doubt that Zen is being delayed till next year, AMD was very adamant that it was releasing in 2016.
> 
> As for the Sabertooth well......maybe they are trying to do a Rev 3 that actually works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i think i read they were talking about January 2017, but it would be foolish to lose the Xmas market. I really don't know the rationale behind the Sabertooth. The Aura for 100 euros, i can see it selling and even in my local Amazon, there are already reviews (most people here don't bother to write reviews, i don't either, so whatever number reviews you see, means many more purchases). The Sabertooth i don't know how they will sell it at this point... even if it's better than the previous.
> 
> I mean, the Sabertooth 3.0 would make sense for you guru guys in this thread. But, not at months before Zen! When Zen comes out, *after 5 months we will be probably 4-5 people left with Visheras in the forum.*
Click to expand...

Depends entirely on how Zen performs. I never buy first generation, I didn't buy first generation A64, Phenom, or even FX, I learned that lesson when I bought first generation C2. So, I will wait either way as I have other priorities and then buy Zen in a year or two when it's matured and we know what the chips are capable of.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, looks like I am not going to go above 4.5 Ghz although, I think a 1.2Ghz overclock is still pretty damn good!







I am at 4.5 Ghz, 1.400 Vcore, LLC at Ultra HIgh, NB CPU LLC and High and everything else set on auto. I did set everything to manual and all power saving off but, it made no difference. Basically, I increase the voltage to 1.475 but almost immediately lock up the whole computer at 4.6 Ghz when using IBT AVX.

Of course, if anyone has any suggestions about some things on this Asus 970 Pro Aura that I may have missed, please let me know. I am on a Noctua NH-D15 so I am not overheating. I am very happy with this $104.99 chip and it will last me a while.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There will be a fan in the TUF logo bracket, they've been doing it on intel boards for some time, but they're loud and I'd rather just have a waterblock to remove the noise.


I remove the case I/O panel specifically to increase the flow of hot air out of the case, and now ASUS is defacing the motherboard on AMD with that stupid air flow blocker. They are probably charging a lot more for that garbage too. After all the intel folks have been paying extra for it for years.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There will be a fan in the TUF logo bracket, they've been doing it on intel boards for some time, but they're loud and I'd rather just have a waterblock to remove the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remove the case I/O panel specifically to increase the flow of hot air out* of the case, and now ASUS is defacing the motherboard on AMD with that stupid air flow blocker. They are probably charging a lot more for that garbage too. After all the intel folks have been paying extra for it for years.
Click to expand...

you realize that what you've done is doing the exact opposite of what you intended?

if you've got a rear fan it will put in hot air from there, if you are using top fans then you are still likely pulling in air from there also.

your case would have to be horrendously positive pressure based, which is terrible for dust build up. for any air to actually get OUT there.

its also awesome that you make a snap judgement about something that as only shown two pictures of which none of which show the i/o to see if there is extended heat-sink or smaller fans under there.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

did MS Xbox just pretty much say they have a RX 480 and a 14nm 8-core processor under the hood @ e3 for Proj Scorpio?

6t flops gpu power, 320gb mem bandwidth. so maybe GDDR5X for both cpu and gpu?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, looks like I am not going to go above 4.5 Ghz although, I think a 1.2Ghz overclock is still pretty damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at 4.5 Ghz, 1.400 Vcore, LLC at Ultra HIgh, NB CPU LLC and High and everything else set on auto. I did set everything to manual and all power saving off but, it made no difference. Basically, I increase the voltage to 1.475 but almost immediately lock up the whole computer at 4.6 Ghz when using IBT AVX.
> 
> Of course, if anyone has any suggestions about some things on this Asus 970 Pro Aura that I may have missed, please let me know. I am on a Noctua NH-D15 so I am not overheating. I am very happy with this $104.99 chip and it will last me a while.


You may take some ideas from here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1587222/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura/20

But 4.5Ghz @ 1.4v doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, looks like I am not going to go above 4.5 Ghz although, I think a 1.2Ghz overclock is still pretty damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at 4.5 Ghz, 1.400 Vcore, LLC at Ultra HIgh, NB CPU LLC and High and everything else set on auto. I did set everything to manual and all power saving off but, it made no difference. Basically, I increase the voltage to 1.475 but almost immediately lock up the whole computer at 4.6 Ghz when using IBT AVX.
> 
> Of course, if anyone has any suggestions about some things on this Asus 970 Pro Aura that I may have missed, please let me know. I am on a Noctua NH-D15 so I am not overheating. I am very happy with this $104.99 chip and it will last me a while.


I assume you have APM off and HPC on. Did you raise the current capability to 120%. I never had any lock-ups like that only throttling with stock BIOS settings. Ran the 9370 @ 5032 + 1.5v with 2400 memory IBT stable


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

well, AMD bugled that PC gaming E3 spot, they confused the big commentors on twitch... bad move marketing.

dropped frames was brutal towards them, TB seemed to think Summit ridge was an APU...

I feel me some glimmers of "uh oh, this don't bod well"


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You may take some ideas from here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1587222/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura/20
> 
> But 4.5Ghz @ 1.4v doesn't look bad at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I assume you have APM off and HPC on. Did you raise the current capability to 120%. I never had any lock-ups like that only throttling with stock BIOS settings. Ran the 9370 @ 5032 + 1.5v with 2400 memory IBT stable


I will take a look at that link, thanks. So, I have now turned off APM master mode, HPC was already on, I have disabled all the power saving features for now. I am running 4.7GHz, 1.475v and raised the current capacity to 120% and it passed a run of 10 at standard on IBT AVX. I will being doing much more stressful testing than that but, I just wanted to see if it would just do the simplest thing first, thanks.









Edit: no where near truly stable but, I am ahead of where I was before.
Edit 2: Well, I have it at 4.6 GHz and was able to set it up for 50 runs of standard IBT AVX which is further than I was before. Thanks. I do have a fan on the back side of the socket so I am good there and the outdoor temps cooled down a bit.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I will take a look at that link, thanks. So, I have now turned off APM master mode, HPC was already on, I have disabled all the power saving features for now. I am running 4.7GHz, 1.475v and raised the current capacity to 120% and it passed a run of 10 at standard on IBT AVX. I will being doing much more stressful testing than that but, I just wanted to see if it would just do the simplest thing first, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: no where near truly stable but, I am ahead of where I was before.
> Edit 2: Well, I have it at 4.6 GHz and was able to set it up for 50 runs of standard IBT AVX which is further than I was before. Thanks. I do have a fan on the back side of the socket so I am good there and the outdoor temps cooled down a bit.


Post pics ( : Those giant Noctuas look monstrous.


----------



## Bubblewhale

Is it me or i just have bad luck with my 8320...
Barely can manage [email protected] without the PC freezing.
I'm probably just going to stick with 4GHZ at 1.38V as 4.2GHZ at 1.39V would shutdown and restart.
Probably because of NB temps, had a temporary fix but didn't work as well.
But i have a crap board to begin with, Asus M5A97 R2.0. Having 4+2 phases wouldn't get me as far with a 6+2/8+2 phase..

Current clocks.

I'm just waiting for Zen to come and upgrade to that.


----------



## Melcar

You will probably blow up your board. My 8320 would also cap at 4.2ghz with that board (it's what I had before the Sabertooth). Said board died a few months latter.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You will probably blow up your board. My 8320 would also cap at 4.2ghz with that board (it's what I had before the Sabertooth). Said board died a few months latter.


board wont blow up. Ive tried to kill this thing honestly. THe vrms throttle before they get a chance to bust.. lower your vcore to around 1.35 under full load and go for the moon.


----------



## Bubblewhale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You will probably blow up your board. My 8320 would also cap at 4.2ghz with that board (it's what I had before the Sabertooth). Said board died a few months latter.


I'm only using the board until Zen comes out, i'd been using the M5A97 R2.0 for 2 years now.
It's been around 4GHZ @ 1.36-38V
At least the M5A97 R2.0 has VRM heatsinks and a 8 pin CPU connector unlike the LE.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubblewhale*
> 
> I'm only using the board until Zen comes out, i'd been using the M5A97 R2.0 for 2 years now.
> It's been around 4GHZ @ 1.36-38V
> At least the M5A97 R2.0 has VRM heatsinks and a 8 pin CPU connector unlike the LE.


oh you are using the non le 2.0. I have the le and still oc ;P Push for the sky. This thing wont pop


----------



## Bubblewhale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> oh you are using the non le 2.0. I have the le and still oc ;P Push for the sky. This thing wont pop


I'd still push for it as i have a H100i, just have to be careful around NB or so.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubblewhale*
> 
> I'd still push for it as i have a H100i, just have to be careful around NB or so.


run a 80mm fan on the top of your gpu pointed at it and a fan on the vrm sink. you should get 4.6 +


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You will probably blow up your board. My 8320 would also cap at 4.2ghz with that board (it's what I had before the Sabertooth). Said board died a few months latter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubblewhale*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> oh you are using the non le 2.0. I have the le and still oc ;P Push for the sky. This thing wont pop
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still push for it as i have a H100i, just have to be careful around NB or so.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bubblewhale*
> 
> I'd still push for it as i have a H100i, just have to be careful around NB or so.
> 
> 
> 
> run a 80mm fan on the top of your gpu pointed at it and a fan on the vrm sink. you should get 4.6 +
Click to expand...

See the first quote, Melcar is right.. Push that board too hard it'll have a melt down.


----------



## win32

Hi to all!

This is my first post and I have some questions.

My rig:

CPU: AMD FX-8320
CPU Cooler: Corsair Cooling Hydro H50
MBO: ASRock 990FX, Extreme3
GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5 OC (UEFI)
RAM: 2 x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance ddr3, 1600 MHz
HDD_1: Seagate ST1000DM003 1TB, 7200 rpm, 64 MB
HDD_2: Seagate 2 TB, 7200 rpm, 64 MB
HDD_3: Seagate 2 TB, 7200 rpm, 64 MB
PSU: Corsair HX520 W
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl

Now, I have problems with this AMD CPU....it's hot.

I think problem is in CPU cooler, H50 and VRM's on ASRock 990FX, Extreme 3.

This H50 is ok for CPU but it's not great solution for cooling VRM's of this poor 4+1 MBO.

What's your advice about cooling? Maybe to replace H50 with top down cooler like Scythe Kama Cross 3 or I need to take new MBO (it's not great solution right now)?

About air flow in Fractal Design Define R4, what's your advice's? Two 140 mm intake in fron of case, one 120 mm intake at bottom (because of cooling GPU) and for exhaust fans maybe to put two (or one 140 mm) fans on Fractal back side? Now I have one exhaust fan on Fractal top but will be better to remove that fan and put it on Fractal back?

Changing MBO is my last option but I will do that if nothing else help with temperatures.

Thank you all on advices!

P.S.

This is short log from AMDOverdrive just to see temperatures:

Summary:

Start time: 2016_06_02 22:44:14
End time: 2016_06_02 23:20:43
Sample time interval(second):1

Boost

Seconds
Core0 0
Core1 0
Core2 0
Core3 0
Core4 0
Core5 0
Core6 0
Core7 0

TMP

Min Max Average
Core0 11.38 15.38 14.14
Core1 11.38 15.38 14.14
Core2 11.38 15.38 14.14
Core3 11.38 15.38 14.14
Core4 11.38 15.38 14.14
Core5 11.38 15.38 14.14
Core6 11.38 15.38 14.14
Core7 11.38 15.38 14.14
TMPIN0 60.01 62.41 61.43

FAN

Min Max Average
FAN1 1032 1045 1038
FAN2 848 2377 2121
FAN3 1339 1430 1378


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *win32*
> 
> Hi to all!
> 
> This is my first post and I have some questions.
> 
> My rig:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8320
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Cooling Hydro H50
> MBO: ASRock 990FX, Extreme3
> GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5 OC (UEFI)
> RAM: 2 x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance ddr3, 1600 MHz
> HDD_1: Seagate ST1000DM003 1TB, 7200 rpm, 64 MB
> HDD_2: Seagate 2 TB, 7200 rpm, 64 MB
> HDD_3: Seagate 2 TB, 7200 rpm, 64 MB
> PSU: Corsair HX520 W
> Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
> 
> Now, I have problems with this AMD CPU....it's hot.
> 
> I think problem is in CPU cooler, H50 and VRM's on ASRock 990FX, Extreme 3.
> 
> This H50 is ok for CPU but it's not great solution for cooling VRM's of this poor 4+1 MBO.
> 
> What's your advice about cooling? Maybe to replace H50 with top down cooler like Scythe Kama Cross 3 or I need to take new MBO (it's not great solution right now)?
> 
> About air flow in Fractal Design Define R4, what's your advice's? Two 140 mm intake in fron of case, one 120 mm intake at bottom (because of cooling GPU) and for exhaust fans maybe to put two (or one 140 mm) fans on Fractal back side? Now I have one exhaust fan on Fractal top but will be better to remove that fan and put it on Fractal back?
> 
> Changing MBO is my last option but I will do that if nothing else help with temperatures.
> 
> Thank you all on advices!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> This is short log from AMDOverdrive just to see temperatures:


We must make the hot Asrock club... If you are after 4Ghz, follow my advice here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1602533/help-with-oc-my-fx-8320-on-a-extreme4-motherboard#post_25241923

If you don't want to run 4Ghz, you can follow the same guide, except the part about raising multiplier and instead aim for [email protected] 1.18v more or less. But you will lose turbo clocks. I can't offer an undervolting solution with turbo on, unfortunately.

The H50 isn't very good as coolelr. The Asrock 970 motherboards, no matter what you do, what cooler you use, will always run hot. The info you provided tells me nothing useful about how hot your motherboard runs under stress, but it's a typical Asrock trait.

As for motherboards in AM3+ and FX8xxx:

If you want to sleep without headaches, you 'd better aim for at least 6+2 phase from either ASUS or Gigabyte. With Gigabyte, you will have to struggle with BIOS bugs.

If you want MSI, you need at least MSI 970 Gaming.
If you want Asrock, you need at least 970a G3.1 and provided you are happy with something like 4Ghz and not after overclock records.

The Asrock boards will still run hotter to the competition, because they 're thinner.


----------



## warpuck

All righty now which one of you unses went over to the blue and green side ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=30000007%2031001489%20600090100%204092&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=90


----------



## Johan45

Wow now that's a bargain at twice the price ha ha


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> All righty now which one of you unses went over to the blue and green side ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=30000007%2031001489%20600090100%204092&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=90


WHAT? 8500$ computer? And people actually buy this??? Here they wouldn't sell that in a million years! 8500$ for a PC! Hahaha! And if something fries just out of warrany, what do you do? Weep and then shoot yourself?









8500$! I can't believe it! "For the major enthusiast". Yeah, no kidding! 1000$ alone for the CPU!

I bought:
- 1x8320 + 1x8300 + 1x6300 for approx. 355 euros
- 8 AM3+ motherboards for approx 600 euros.

Total 955 euros. The difference is, i can build 3 PCs, with spare motherboard for each one of them with just the money of that CPU.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> you realize that what you've done is doing the exact opposite of what you intended?
> 
> if you've got a rear fan it will put in hot air from there, if you are using top fans then you are still likely pulling in air from there also.
> 
> your case would have to be horrendously positive pressure based, which is terrible for dust build up. for any air to actually get OUT there.
> 
> its also awesome that you make a snap judgement about something that as only shown two pictures of which none of which show the i/o to see if there is extended heat-sink or smaller fans under there.


You are just plain wrong dood. The I/O panel blocks air flow around the VRMs creating hot VRMs. Remove that I/O panel and feel the air flow out of that hole.

Also, a rear case fan is a restriction to air flow out of the case unless it is more powerful that the fans on the heat sink. I have a big gaping hole where it used to be. Lotsa air flow! In fact I use 4 case intake fans and NO case exhaust fans.

A top case exhaust fan has been proven to disrupt air flow and make things run warmer by actual users.

That cheap plastic cover on that motherboard is nothing but an advertising gimmick that is detrimental to actual cooling.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> All righty now which one of you unses went over to the blue and green side ?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=30000007%2031001489%20600090100%204092&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=90


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Wow now that's a bargain at twice the price ha ha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> WHAT? 8500$ computer? And people actually buy this??? Here they wouldn't sell that in a million years! 8500$ for a PC! Hahaha! And if something fries just out of warrany, what do you do? Weep and then shoot yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8500$! I can't believe it! "For the major enthusiast". Yeah, no kidding! 1000$ alone for the CPU!
> 
> I bought:
> - 1x8320 + 1x8300 + 1x6300 for approx. 355 euros
> - 8 AM3+ motherboards for approx 600 euros.
> 
> Total 955 euros. The difference is, i can build 3 PCs, with spare motherboard for each one of them with just the money of that CPU.


Actually, that looks like a good deal if you need that much power, storage and ram. Definitely will not be primarily for gaming though, that is certain.














Still, way, way, way beyond my budget.









Edit: Should have something better than an H60 and it should have at least a workstation class mainboard.


----------



## warpuck

It should also come with air conditioning and power seats


----------



## Bubblewhale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> run a 80mm fan on the top of your gpu pointed at it and a fan on the vrm sink. you should get 4.6 +


I did have 2 60mm fans pointed on the VRMs and 1 60mm fan on the Northbridge, but PC kept freezing at 4.3GHZ with 1.41V.


----------



## Bubblewhale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> See the first quote, Melcar is right.. Push that board too hard it'll have a melt down.


I'll probably bump it up to 4.1GHZ MAX, PC froze 4.3GHZ @ 1.41V with fans cooling the VRM and Northbridge.


----------



## win32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> We must make the hot Asrock club... If you are after 4Ghz, follow my advice here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1602533/help-with-oc-my-fx-8320-on-a-extreme4-motherboard#post_25241923
> 
> If you don't want to run 4Ghz, you can follow the same guide, except the part about raising multiplier and instead aim for [email protected] 1.18v more or less. But you will lose turbo clocks. I can't offer an undervolting solution with turbo on, unfortunately.
> 
> The H50 isn't very good as coolelr. The Asrock 970 motherboards, no matter what you do, what cooler you use, will always run hot. The info you provided tells me nothing useful about how hot your motherboard runs under stress, but it's a typical Asrock trait.
> 
> As for motherboards in AM3+ and FX8xxx:
> 
> If you want to sleep without headaches, you 'd better aim for at least 6+2 phase from either ASUS or Gigabyte. With Gigabyte, you will have to struggle with BIOS bugs.
> 
> If you want MSI, you need at least MSI 970 Gaming.
> If you want Asrock, you need at least 970a G3.1 and provided you are happy with something like 4Ghz and not after overclock records.
> 
> The Asrock boards will still run hotter to the competition, because they 're thinner.


Funny thing is that with very low raise of CPU voltage's i run 4GHz on that MBO but now is really hot and I put all on default stocks (I run it on 4GHz for about one year).
All things in BIOS like Turbo, Cool and quiet etc.and all thing like that is disabled (I don't like that auto clocks and all like that...I'm old school manual user







).

I try to run IBT AVX and at the end my CPU start throttling to 1.4Ghz!

My core voltage is 1,176 V (that is value in CPU-Z) and with default clocks (3,5 GHz).
At 4 GHz I think my voltage was 1,3V or something like that.

For new cooler, will Scythe Kama Cross 3 will be ok because is top down and this will be ok for VRM's? Or to buy cooler like some TRUE or any other "tower" cooler like Hyper 212 EVO (I think that Scythe Kama Cross 3 is better choice or.....?)

At first, I need to change my CPU fan. Will that Scythe Kama Cross 3 be ok? Is top down and maybe it will be ok for VRM.

Yes, right now airflow in case is bad.

Maybe to organize fans something like this:

- 2 x 140 mm in fron (intake)
- 1 x 120 mm intake at bottom (for better cooling GPU) - this one I can move to some other side
- 1 x 140 mm at back (exhaust)

All holes for fans on Fractal Define R4 is closed by default by some plastic cover, to leave that covers closed or maybe to remove that plastic covers?

At the end, I know I need new MBO but my first step is new CPU cooler and then I need to reorganize all fans in Fractal.

For new MBO I look something like this:

Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0

Gigabyte GA-990X-Gaming SLI, sAM3+

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5, sAM3+

I will use only one GPU (just for info).

---

I look ASROCK Fatal1ty 990FX Killer snd is funny because and even for that MBO they say this:

" For cooling the CPU and its surrounding components, please install a CPU cooler with a top-down blowing design."

I don't want to buy any new ASRock and then I will look all other MBO's, just no ASRock.

Please help with decision, will that Scythe Kama Cross 3 be ok for AMD FX 8320 CPU, how to organize that fans iun Fractal and the end what MBO to buy (I can buy MBO for one month but I want to play in that one month with no throttling).

Thank you all an sry for my english.


----------



## KarathKasun

Asus 970 Aura, MSI 970 Gaming, Gigabyte 970 Gaming. All are good for 4.6 at least, if not more for some.

All boards do better with downward flowing heatsinks, but they end up limiting your CPU cooling capacity. Look for a tower that will allow you to put the fan almost on the MB. This will give you enough air circulation near the motherboard on higher end boards. NH-D15/D14 allow for this. Not sure of others allowing for that type of setup.


----------



## mus1mus

It will be tight.

Go pick a 240mm AIO. Shouldn't be that far off D15 for the price.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It will be tight.
> 
> Go pick a 240mm AIO. Shouldn't be that far off D15 for the price.


If you go AIO, you HAVE to put a fan on the VRM area for high clocks/volts in my experience.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It will be tight.
> 
> Go pick a 240mm AIO. Shouldn't be that far off D15 for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go AIO, you HAVE to put a fan on the VRM area for high clocks/volts in my experience.
Click to expand...

Which makes it more viable.

And you will have a chance to force cooler air into the VRMs than warm air that comes out of the Tower


----------



## Undervolter

I am posting this just for future reference to anyone coming to ask about it. *Miklkit* may also be interested, since as i remember, he runs 4 sticks. I was under the impression, that running 4 sticks of RAM in FX wasn't possible with T1 command rate. Apparently it is possible. I don't know if always possible or if it depends on combination of CPU IMC, motherboard and RAM, but at least it's possible. The only change from default, is that i give 1.6v DRAM voltage, since this kit was never stable at 1.5v despite its labelling.

So last night i took the plunge and ran custom IBT with 12GB RAM usage (out of 16GB installed) and passed. Every time i use 1T, i swear i feel everything snappier. Even in Skyrim had seen less stuttering (which as turned out was caused by the 1GB VRAM that wasn't enough, so it was using RAM access for textures).


----------



## mus1mus

Painstaking long isn't it?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am posting this just for future reference to anyone coming to ask about it. *Miklkit* may also be interested, since as i remember, he runs 4 sticks. I was under the impression, that running 4 sticks of RAM in FX wasn't possible with T1 command rate. Apparently it is possible. I don't know if always possible or if it depends on combination of CPU IMC, motherboard and RAM, but at least it's possible. The only change from default, is that i give 1.6v DRAM voltage, since this kit was never stable at 1.5v despite its labelling.
> 
> So last night i took the plunge and ran custom IBT with 12GB RAM usage (out of 16GB installed) and passed. Every time i use 1T, i swear i feel everything snappier. Even in Skyrim had seen less stuttering (which as turned out was caused by the 1GB VRAM that wasn't enough, so it was using RAM access for textures).


4 dimms 16 gb 2400mhz cl12 1T Kingston beasts at 1.65 volts cpu/nb 1.4V + CHV-Z and any of my FX 8 cores. - good combo of read speed low latency - big fan of 1T and 90 ns refresh.

Favorite 2 dim 8 gb settings are 2600 mhz on the ram ( same voltages) at 1T and 90 ns refresh.

The Avexir blitz's can run cl10 at 2600mhz ( 2 dimm 8 gb) but lag behind the Kingston's performance because of their design.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Painstaking long isn't it?


Not if you are asleep!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4 dimms 16 gb 2400mhz cl12 1T Kingston beasts at 1.65 volts cpu/nb 1.4V + CHV-Z and any of my FX 8 cores. - good combo of read speed low latency - big fan of 1T and 90 ns refresh.
> 
> Favorite 2 dim 8 gb settings are 2600 mhz on the ram ( same voltages) at 1T and 90 ns refresh.
> 
> The Avexir blitz's can run cl10 at 2600mhz ( 2 dimm 8 gb) but lag behind the Kingston's performance because of their design.


Oh, it can go up to 2400 T1? Good to know? Mine are merely 1600Mhz sticks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4 dimms 16 gb 2400mhz cl12 1T Kingston beasts at 1.65 volts cpu/nb 1.4V + CHV-Z and any of my FX 8 cores. - good combo of read speed low latency - big fan of 1T and 90 ns refresh.
> 
> Favorite 2 dim 8 gb settings are 2600 mhz on the ram ( same voltages) at 1T and 90 ns refresh.
> 
> The Avexir blitz's can run cl10 at 2600mhz ( 2 dimm 8 gb) but lag behind the Kingston's performance because of their design.


Lovely figures.

Any specific bin of the kit?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4 dimms 16 gb 2400mhz cl12 1T Kingston beasts at 1.65 volts cpu/nb 1.4V + CHV-Z and any of my FX 8 cores. - good combo of read speed low latency - big fan of 1T and 90 ns refresh.
> 
> Favorite 2 dim 8 gb settings are 2600 mhz on the ram ( same voltages) at 1T and 90 ns refresh.
> 
> The Avexir blitz's can run cl10 at 2600mhz ( 2 dimm 8 gb) but lag behind the Kingston's performance because of their design.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely figures.
> 
> Any specific bin of the kit?
Click to expand...

I'll see if there are any other ID numbers on them but this is the exact kit i bought of the kingstons.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104375


----------



## win32

Thank you all on advices. Because of huge throttling with my ASRock 990FX, Extreme 3 in combo with FX 8320, right now my priority is new MBO and new CPU cooler.

I want something like 990FX chipset and because of that I will take some of this boards:

Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0

Asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0

Gigabyte GA-990X-Gaming SLI, sAM3+

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5, sAM3+

All I need is stable 4Ghz, and no throttling. Just want stable sistem but with 990FX or 990X chipset.

What MBO is best choice...maybe your 1st and 2nd choice of this MBO,s what I mentioned.

For CPU cooler, did I need with new MBO top down cooler or I can take cooler like Noctua NH-D14, Noctua NH-D15S, Noctua NH-C14S, CM Hyper 212 EVO, be quiet! Dark Rock TF, Scythe Kama Cross 3...

With new MBO, did I still need top down cooler like Scythe Kama Cross 3 or I can take something like Noctua NH-D14?

And for thisn what's your 1st and 2nd choice?

All I want is stable sistem, with no overheating and throttling.

I wand MBO where I don't have to put some extra 80 mm fans on VRM...I just want to buy new MBO, CPU cooler, reorganize my fans in case and play!

Sorry m8s on this questions, but this time I want to take ok MBO and new CPU cooler and have ok temperatures on MBO and CPU. If needed, I will use all on stock, just to have all stable (OFC, 4Ghz will be nice...I don't need nothing over that).

When you look all that MBO's and CPU fans, what will be your 1st and 2nd choice of MBO and CPU cooler for ok and stable sistem with AMD FX 8320.

If I get answers, I will tomorror order all that and finally remove that trash of ASRock 990FX, Extreme 3 out of my komputer.

Ty all!

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *win32*
> 
> Thank you all on advices. Because of huge throttling with my ASRock 990FX, Extreme 3 in combo with FX 8320, right now my priority is new MBO and new CPU cooler.


If you are willing to buy new motherboard, all the better. However, 4Ghz should be doable if you undervolt (worked for me with no problems on the Asrock 970 extreme3 and i had even measured the temp of the VRM heatsink while doing x264 encoding and it was like 60C).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1602533/help-with-oc-my-fx-8320-on-a-extreme4-motherboard#post_25241923

Of course, it also depends on the general heat conditions inside your case. For example, a very hot GPU pumping air straight to the VRM above, makes things worse. But technically, the motherboard should be able to do 4Ghz. Although for peace of mind, you 're better off with more phases.

You should also consider ASUS 970 Pro AURA. It's brand new model, has USB 3.1 and M2 too.

There is also new Sabertooth R3.0 in the works (look previous pages for images), which is much better both in looks and features than the R2.0, so buying R2.0 now would be bad decision.


----------



## LicSqualo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am posting this just for future reference to anyone coming to ask about it. *Miklkit* may also be interested, since as i remember, he runs 4 sticks. I was under the impression, that running 4 sticks of RAM in FX wasn't possible with T1 command rate. Apparently it is possible. I don't know if always possible or if it depends on combination of CPU IMC, motherboard and RAM, but at least it's possible. The only change from default, is that i give 1.6v DRAM voltage, since this kit was never stable at 1.5v despite its labelling.
> 
> So last night i took the plunge and ran custom IBT with 12GB RAM usage (out of 16GB installed) and passed. Every time i use 1T, i swear i feel everything snappier. Even in Skyrim had seen less stuttering (which as turned out was caused by the 1GB VRAM that wasn't enough, so it was using RAM access for textures).


I will try to push my 4 stick @2080 Mhz at 1.525V 2T to 1.6V and 1T.

Me too use SIV







to monitor my PC

Happy to see a probably happy user of Corsair Link hardware.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> I will try to push my 4 stick @2080 Mhz at 1.525V 2T to 1.6V and 1T.
> 
> Me too use SIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to monitor my PC
> 
> Happy to see a probably happy user of Corsair Link hardware.


Well, i wasn't too happy with this Corsair kit, because it's sold as 1.5v, but it was unstable at that, so i was running it at 1.6v. But it seems that this has a beneficial sideeffect of helping with T1... So, at the end, all is good.

Normally i don't use SIV, but i do have it installed and it's the only software i have that shows 1T or 2T inside Windows, so i used it for screenshot. It's a cosy program though.









Good luck! Since you run high clock memory, you might need to increased CPU-NB voltage a bit, but the gurus in this thread will know more about that to help you. I never touch these things.


----------



## win32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Asus 970 Aura, MSI 970 Gaming, Gigabyte 970 Gaming. All are good for 4.6 at least, if not more for some.
> 
> All boards do better with downward flowing heatsinks, but they end up limiting your CPU cooling capacity. Look for a tower that will allow you to put the fan almost on the MB. This will give you enough air circulation near the motherboard on higher end boards. NH-D15/D14 allow for this. Not sure of others allowing for that type of setup.


Maybe then to buy GIGABYTE GA-990FX-Gaming?

Did you mean to put one more vent, like 80 mm vent near VRM-s on MBO or I can leave without setup like that and just put Noctua NH-D15/14 on CPU and that's it?
I don't want to put extra 800 mm vent on new MBO if don't needed.

I really want 990fx or x chipset but I don't know what is ok MBO for this Vishera.

What MBO in combination with Noctua NH-D15/14 will be stable and "cold":

Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0

Asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0

Gigabyte GA-990X-Gaming SLI, sAM3+

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5, sAM3+ - maybe this one

I can't wait with shoppping because I can have this trash ASRock anymore, I can't play anything and I must buy CPU cooler and MBO in one shopping (tomorrow). All thi is very unstable right now, that's why I can't wait and I need to buy new MBO and new cooler. This four MBO what I mentioned I can buy (for that I have money) and I want 990, now I just need advice what MBO of that four is ok for 8320. I don't bother with high clocks of CPU, just want to have stable OS without throtlinng and overheating....just need info what MBO of this four will be "best" ...."cold", stable, no overheating....

About CPU cooler, did I need top down cooler or I can buy Noctua NH-D15 or D-16? If top down is better, I will buy top down but ofc NH-D15 is nice cooler and if is ok for new MBO and if my rig will be stable and "cold" with NH-D15, I will buy NH-D15...but if I need again that top down like on ASRock, I will buy some Noctua or Scythe top down.

Thanks!


----------



## bigdayve

Ram OC question: When the voltage is increased to increase ram frequencies or decrease latency, is that voltage heating up the IMC and CPU? I can't remember. I think it does so a ram overclock will add heat on the die and potentially compete with a CPU overclock. I think the voltage I'm speaking of is called "dram voltage" in my bios.

Thanks.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Ram OC question: When the voltage is increased to increase ram frequencies or decrease latency, is that voltage heating up the IMC and CPU? I can't remember. I think it does so a ram overclock will add heat on the die and potentially compete with a CPU overclock. I think the voltage I'm speaking of is called "dram voltage" in my bios.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm unsure on this, but IIRC it doesn't really add heat to the CPU just the RAM and it does add stress to the IMC.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Ram OC question: When the voltage is increased to increase ram frequencies or decrease latency, is that voltage heating up the IMC and CPU? I can't remember. I think it does so a ram overclock will add heat on the die and potentially compete with a CPU overclock. I think the voltage I'm speaking of is called "dram voltage" in my bios.
> 
> Thanks.


You must be talking about the CPU NB. It adds a little more heat on to your CPU. But that really depends on your target. Are you up for a 2400MHz RAM and 2600 MHz CPU NB?

2600 can be had around 1.3 - 1.4V on the CPU NB. Depending on your chip of course. But best to test this your self.

2133 MHz RAM is pretty doable.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Ram OC question: When the voltage is increased to increase ram frequencies or decrease latency, is that voltage heating up the IMC and CPU? I can't remember. I think it does so a ram overclock will add heat on the die and potentially compete with a CPU overclock. I think the voltage I'm speaking of is called "dram voltage" in my bios.
> 
> Thanks.


Clock speed is number 1 always. Once you get close to your max temps and can't really add more core voltage then you dial in the other busses and ram.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Ram OC question: When the voltage is increased to increase ram frequencies or decrease latency, is that voltage heating up the IMC and CPU? I can't remember. I think it does so a ram overclock will add heat on the die and potentially compete with a CPU overclock. I think the voltage I'm speaking of is called "dram voltage" in my bios.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Clock speed is number 1 always. Once you get close to your max temps and can't really add more core voltage then you dial in the other busses and ram.
Click to expand...

^ What he said


----------



## bigdayve

I agree you all, cpu clock speeds come first in OC. That's why I'm asking about this. The voltage I'm talking about is called the DRAM voltage. The DRAM voltage is usually 1.5-1.65v on most ram kits. Some low voltage kits are around 1.2-1.5v. I'm talking about that voltage.

Where will the heat from those volts manifest? VRM? NB? CPU? Just on ram kit?


----------



## seanzylol

What's the max safe CPU nb I can run?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> What's the max safe CPU nb I can run?


I've heard of people going over 1.4v. Do you want to push those volts to the limit? It won't help you reach higher clock speeds as well as vcore, but it will pile on heat.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I've heard of people going over 1.4v. Do you want to push those volts to the limit? It won't help you reach higher clock speeds as well as vcore, but it will pile on heat.


im on a custom loop and i was just wondering. Was gonna try to push 2600+ cpu/nb and 2000 mem. Im at 2600 cpu/nb but 1600 mem...


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> im on a custom loop and i was just wondering. Was gonna try to push 2600+ cpu/nb and 2000 mem. Im at 2600 cpu/nb but 1600 mem...


I've been advised against pushing the NB in this forum because there is not much performance to be gained past 2200. I think the only instance that it's really beneficial to exceed 2200 NB is when you have ram clocked at a frequency >2200. Even then, real performance gains only apply to specific applications.

You definitely don't want to go past 2600mhz on HTT due to instability and other issues.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I've been advised against pushing the NB in this forum because there is not much performance to be gained past 2200. I think the only instance that it's really beneficial to exceed 2200 NB is when you have ram clocked at a frequency >2200. Even then, real performance gains only apply to specific applications.
> 
> You definitely don't want to go past 2600mhz on HTT due to instability.


hmm interesting. I wonder if i can crank my ram speed up higher with a 2200 nb


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> hmm interesting. I wonder if i can crank my ram speed up higher with a 2200 nb


You might be able to OC you ram. Your sig says your ram is "depend on your mood." You might want to update that.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> You might be able to OC you ram. Your sig says your ram is "depend on your mood." You might want to update that.


lol its just 2 2gb sticks of 1333 pulled outta a dell rated at 9-9-9-27 @ 1333. I have them running 2000 10-12-10 30 atm. IF i could fix my other ridgeback stick that has a cap missing off of it i could use them and push them from 1600 6-8-6-24 to 2133+ easy.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> im on a custom loop and i was just wondering. Was gonna try to push 2600+ cpu/nb and 2000 mem. Im at 2600 cpu/nb but 1600 mem...


2000 MHz RAM won't need 2600 CPU-NB. It can benefit, yes -- but very minute.

2133 then maybe. 2400 MHz RAM, definitely.

1.4 CPU-NB Voltage or lower. Sample dependent and should not be brute forced. Try 1.25 and up till you get stable in IBT.
Inconsistent results are from either too low or too high CPU-NB Voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I agree you all, cpu clock speeds come first in OC. That's why I'm asking about this. The voltage I'm talking about is called the DRAM voltage. The DRAM voltage is usually 1.5-1.65v on most ram kits. Some low voltage kits are around 1.2-1.5v. I'm talking about that voltage.
> 
> Where will the heat from those volts manifest? VRM? NB? CPU? Just on ram kit?


You can safely pump 1.75 Volts to the RAM. They'll barely get warm.
You'll be seeing Package temp rise with this though, but nothing too extreme. Say 5C from 1.65 to 1.75 maybe.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2000 MHz RAM won't need 2600 CPU-NB. It can benefit, yes -- but very minute.
> 
> 2133 then maybe. 2400 MHz RAM, definitely.
> 
> 1.4 CPU-NB Voltage or lower. Sample dependent and should not be brute forced. Try 1.25 and up till you get stable in IBT.
> Inconsistent results are from either too low or too high CPU-NB Voltage.
> You can safely pump 1.75 Volts to the RAM. They'll barely get warm.
> You'll be seeing Package temp rise with this though, but nothing too extreme. Say 5C from 1.65 to 1.75 maybe.


Thanks for the information. Since my MSI 970 Gaming board does not have LLC control, I am not really able to get much out of my FX 8350. (Machine at work.) Therefore, I have decided to remove 16GB of ram and just use the 2 x 8GB Sapphire branded AMD ram that runs out of the box at 1600MHz. I have set the ram to 1866 with 1T timing and it passes IBT without issue.

I also set the turbo clock to 4.2 GHz and Max Turbo clock to 4.4 GHz and they seem to work well. (No stability issues.) Mind you, the FX 8350 I have is 3 years old and would need a much better board to get anything really out of it. It is my work machine however so, I replaced what I think was a defective Asrock 990FX Extreme 4 board with the 970 Gaming just because it was a low price with decent specifications.


----------



## KarathKasun

MSI 970 Gaming has LLC. LLC is just a convenience anyway. You can get the same clocks with or without it, you just end up with higher idle temps.

Ive been able to get 4.6ghz out of an FX-8300 at sub 1.5v on a 970 Gaming. The cheap PSU was actually showing signs of strain before the MB was even close to what I would call hot. Its not a terrible board if you don't plan of going over 1.55v on an FX 8 core. The FX 6 and 4 core chips do really well on it, was pushing 1.65v on a first batch FX-4100 on it with zero issues. It didnt even get hot until I moved to 1.7v on that chip (as others have heard already, that FX-4100 is a terrible overclocker) while trying for 5ghz.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> MSI 970 Gaming has LLC. LLC is just a convenience anyway. You can get the same clocks with or without it, you just end up with higher idle temps.
> 
> Ive been able to get 4.6ghz out of an FX-8300 at sub 1.5v on a 970 Gaming. The cheap PSU was actually showing signs of strain before the MB was even close to what I would call hot. Its not a terrible board if you don't plan of going over 1.55v on an FX 8 core. The FX 6 and 4 core chips do really well on it, was pushing 1.65v on a first batch FX-4100 on it with zero issues. It didnt even get hot until I moved to 1.7v on that chip (as others have heard already, that FX-4100 is a terrible overclocker) while trying for 5ghz.


Well, I have been all over the UEFI screen and have not seen any LLC control. I would appreciate it if you could point it out to me, thanks.


----------



## Johan45

@ManofGod1000
Which board do you prfer Asus or MSI ?? I think I already know
AFIK the MSI doesn't have LLC. I have seen it a few times in forums an so far no one has found it


----------



## KarathKasun

I will have to look again when I can get to the system. The option may not be there but I do not remember the board needing it, so it is functioning. Voltages were pretty much spot on to start with, and were fairly flat under load.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I will have to look again when I can get to the system. The option may not be there but I do not remember the board needing it, so it is functioning. Voltages were pretty much spot on to start with, and were fairly flat under load.


I'll bet you a dollar that it doesn't have user configurable llc


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2000 MHz RAM won't need 2600 CPU-NB. It can benefit, yes -- but very minute.
> 
> 2133 then maybe. 2400 MHz RAM, definitely.
> 
> 1.4 CPU-NB Voltage or lower. Sample dependent and should not be brute forced. Try 1.25 and up till you get stable in IBT.
> Inconsistent results are from either too low or too high CPU-NB Voltage.
> You can safely pump 1.75 Volts to the RAM. They'll barely get warm.
> You'll be seeing Package temp rise with this though, but nothing too extreme. Say 5C from 1.65 to 1.75 maybe.


Thanks for your input. I'll take it into consideration and watch for it the next time I tinker. I don't consider 5C a small amount.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @ManofGod1000
> Which board do you prfer Asus or MSI ?? I think I already know
> AFIK the MSI doesn't have LLC. I have seen it a few times in forums an so far no one has found it


In this case, the Asus 970 Pro Aura board for overclocking. However, I will stick with the 970 Gaming at work since I do not need to have the best 970 board in it anyways.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *win32*
> 
> Thank you all on advices. Because of huge throttling with my ASRock 990FX, Extreme 3 in combo with FX 8320, right now my priority is new MBO and new CPU cooler.
> 
> I want something like 990FX chipset and because of that I will take some of this boards:
> 
> Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0
> 
> Asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990X-Gaming SLI, sAM3+
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5, sAM3+
> 
> All I need is stable 4Ghz, and no throttling. Just want stable sistem but with 990FX or 990X chipset.
> 
> What MBO is best choice...maybe your 1st and 2nd choice of this MBO,s what I mentioned.
> 
> For CPU cooler, did I need with new MBO top down cooler or I can take cooler like Noctua NH-D14, Noctua NH-D15S, Noctua NH-C14S, CM Hyper 212 EVO, be quiet! Dark Rock TF, Scythe Kama Cross 3...
> 
> With new MBO, did I still need top down cooler like Scythe Kama Cross 3 or I can take something like Noctua NH-D14?
> 
> And for thisn what's your 1st and 2nd choice?
> 
> All I want is stable sistem, with no overheating and throttling.
> 
> I wand MBO where I don't have to put some extra 80 mm fans on VRM...I just want to buy new MBO, CPU cooler, reorganize my fans in case and play!
> 
> Sorry m8s on this questions, but this time I want to take ok MBO and new CPU cooler and have ok temperatures on MBO and CPU. If needed, I will use all on stock, just to have all stable (OFC, 4Ghz will be nice...I don't need nothing over that).
> 
> When you look all that MBO's and CPU fans, what will be your 1st and 2nd choice of MBO and CPU cooler for ok and stable sistem with AMD FX 8320.
> 
> If I get answers, I will tomorror order all that and finally remove that trash of ASRock 990FX, Extreme 3 out of my komputer.
> 
> Ty all!
> 
> Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk


Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 : 1st Choice since you are not overclocking

Asus sabertooth 990fx r2.0 : 2nd

At 4.0GHZ a hyper 212 evo is fine or keep the stock cooler


----------



## diggiddi

For some reason Turbo is not working on my system, I reset CMOS by taking out battery and flipping it, but its just stuck at 4.01 ghz regardless of load
am I missing any settings in BIOS to activate it? It used to work b4


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> For some reason Turbo is not working on my system, I reset CMOS by taking out battery and flipping it, but its just stuck at 4.01 ghz regardless of load
> am I missing any settings in BIOS to activate it? It used to work b4


If you enable performance setting on windows under the power settings it won't downclock, also turbo is pretty pants, someone will correct me but IIRC turbo only boosts 2 cores or something?


----------



## mus1mus

All cores IIRC.

Intel does different things when it comes to turbo.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> All cores IIRC.
> 
> Intel does different things when it comes to turbo.


Intel turbos all cores but I haven't used turbo on my FX chips.


----------



## ManofGod1000

What do you guys think of getting a cheap Asrock 970M Pro3? I have a FX 6200 and 16GB just sitting around along with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. I also have hard drives sitting around and a HD 7770 I could toss into it along with a HP Envy Desktop case. Not really concerned with overclocking it, I just do not want to spend any real money on it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Intel turbos all cores but I haven't used turbo on my FX chips.


By default, Intel will turbo like this:

Core 0 - Max Turbo
Core 1 - Max Turbo - 1
.
.
Core X - Max Turbo - X

Mobo features sometime overrule that policy but yeah.

All FX does is to Max Turbo and Throttle if needed, within Thermals, etc.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> By default, Intel will turbo like this:
> 
> Core 0 - Max Turbo
> Core 1 - Max Turbo - 1
> .
> .
> Core X - Max Turbo - X
> 
> Mobo features sometime overrule that policy but yeah.
> 
> All FX does is to Max Turbo and Throttle if needed, within Thermals, etc.


Ah I see, not seen intel's do that in any of the threads I've been in however, thought it was the other way around. Will look into this myself for science!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you enable performance setting on windows under the power settings it won't downclock, also turbo is pretty pants, someone will correct me but IIRC turbo only boosts 2 cores or something?


I'm at stock for now, so I need turbo to kick in when I need the xtra oomph, doesn't seem to want to change regardless of power state


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What do you guys think of getting a cheap Asrock 970M Pro3? I have a FX 6200 and 16GB just sitting around along with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. I also have hard drives sitting around and a HD 7770 I could toss into it along with a HP Envy Desktop case. Not really concerned with overclocking it, I just do not want to spend any real money on it.


I had the 970 Extreme 3, it was OK for an FX-4100 4.6ghz OC @ 1.5v. 4.4-4.6 should be fairly easy to hit with a 6 core given that board quality is the same.

AFAIK they are mostly the same board.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *win32*
> 
> I had the 970 Extreme 3, it was OK for an FX-4100 4.6ghz OC @ 1.5v. 4.4-4.6 should be fairly easy to hit with a 6 core given that board quality is the same.
> 
> AFAIK they are mostly the same board.


No, the 970M is derivative of the 970 Pro3 R2.0. It has analog VRM with unbranded mosfets according to a reviewer or with Renesas mosfets according to Stilt. The 970 Extreme3 uses digital VRM with NXP LF pack mosfets. Also the 970M has closely clustered chokes, which isn't good for heat. The Extreme3 uses Japanese Nichicon capacitors, the 970M uses Taiwanese Apaq capacitors and ELNA dedicated audio capacitors.

For the record, my 6300 maxed out at 4.3Ghz on the extreme3, but i have a power pig of a chip. Also, all these Asrocks, run hotter than say a Gigabyte motherboard and this becomes particularly evident, once you go at around 4Ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man of God*
> What do you guys think of getting a cheap Asrock 970M Pro3? I have a FX 6200 and 16GB just sitting around along with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro. I also have hard drives sitting around and a HD 7770 I could toss into it along with a HP Envy Desktop case. Not really concerned with overclocking it, I just do not want to spend any real money on it.


At stock clock, the 970M Pro3 will be able to run it, but it will run somewhat hotter than what you 'd expect. It's an Asrock characteristic.

EDIT: Hilarious froydian slip by Asrock rep at Newegg (taken from 970 extreme3 review)::


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> No, the 970M is derivative of the 970 Pro3 R2.0. It has analog VRM with unbranded mosfets according to a reviewer or with Renesas mosfets according to Stilt. The 970 Extreme3 uses digital VRM with NXP LF pack mosfets. Also the 970M has closely clustered chokes, which isn't good for heat. The Extreme3 uses Japanese Nichicon capacitors, the 970M uses Taiwanese Apaq capacitors and ELNA dedicated audio capacitors.
> 
> For the record, my 6300 maxed out at 4.3Ghz on the extreme3, but i have a power pig of a chip. Also, all these Asrocks, run hotter than say a Gigabyte motherboard and this becomes particularly evident, once you go at around 4Ghz.
> At stock clock, the 970M Pro3 will be able to run it, but it will run somewhat hotter than what you 'd expect. It's an Asrock characteristic.
> 
> EDIT: Hilarious froydian slip by Asrock rep at Newegg (taken from 970 extreme3 review)::


Lol, I think the rep meant, "we recommend not overclocking."


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Lol, I think the rep meant, "we recommend not overclocking."


Yes, but what he wrote is true! (hence, freudian slip).


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, but what he wrote is true! (hence, freudian slip).


That was a good laugh indeed.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Post pics ( : Those giant Noctuas look monstrous.


The picture you requested.  It links to a shared picture I have on my OneDrive account.

Edit: Camera is not the best on my HTC One M8 for Windows. Not going to replace it until my contract is up next February though.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> The picture you requested.  It links to a shared picture I have on my OneDrive account.
> 
> Edit: Camera is not the best on my HTC One M8 for Windows. Not going to replace it until my contract is up next February though.


Looks good, I guess you're pulling air in from the back?

I'm thinking about picking up one of those Adata SSD's. 500 Gigs for $110 is hard to beat.

Are you on carpet? You might want to elevate that tower. I used a wine box I picked up at Costco. I stained it for aesthetics. Works great!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Looks good, I guess you're pulling air in from the back?
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up one of those Adata SSD's. 500 Gigs for $110 is hard to beat.
> 
> Are you on carpet? You might want to elevate that tower. I used a wine box I picked up at Costco. I stained it for aesthetics. Works great!


Serious question: What is wrong with being on the carpet? This case has 2 inch high feet that keeps it off the ground. Also, I am actually going from front to back. I have 2 intake fans on the front, 1 intake fan on the bottom, 2 slow moving 140mm outtake fans on the top and then that one outtake fan on the back. What do you suggest or is that good enough?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Serious question: What is wrong with being on the carpet? This case has 2 inch high feet that keeps it off the ground. Also, I am actually going from front to back. I have 2 intake fans on the front, 1 intake fan on the bottom, 2 slow moving 140mm outtake fans on the top and then that one outtake fan on the back. What do you suggest or is that good enough?


Someone else can answer you better I'm sure on your questions. I couldn't tell that you had those couple inches off the ground from the picture. Maybe that's sufficient, I don't know. Mine is certainly overkill







But, besides cutting down on dust it is conveniently more accessible.

From your picture I assumed you were pulling in from the back because I have a certain (maybe wrong) understanding of how fans are set up on those coolers. I thought the first fan would go in front of the first heat sink toward the front of the case. Then I thought the second one would go between the heat sinks. That way the fans do more pushing toward the back of the case. It looks to me like you have yours set up to do more pulling.

There are a thousand ways to orient those Noctua coolers. I don't know much about fan configurations generally. My case is cheap and old so it does not have so many fan placement options. Thus, I have little experience.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Someone else can answer you better I'm sure on your questions. I couldn't tell that you had those couple inches off the ground from the picture. Maybe that's sufficient, I don't know. Mine is certainly overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, besides cutting down on dust it is conveniently more accessible.
> 
> From your picture I assumed you were pulling in from the back because I have a certain (maybe wrong) understanding of how fans are set up on those coolers. I thought the first fan would go in front of the first heat sink toward the front of the case. Then I thought the second one would go between the heat sinks. That way the fans do more pushing toward the back of the case. It looks to me like you have yours set up to do more pulling.
> 
> There are a thousand ways to orient those Noctua coolers. I don't know much about fan configurations generally. My case is cheap and old so it does not have so many fan placement options. Thus, I have little experience.


No problem.







Basically, because my case is too narrow, I had to put the fans on the cooler in that configuration. The ram interferes with the fan and I would not be able to put the side of the case on if I had it in a push configuration. (Front to back, anyways.)


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, because my case is too narrow, I had to put the fans on the cooler in that configuration. The ram interferes with the fan and I would not be able to put the side of the case on if I had it in a push configuration. (Front to back, anyways.)


I see, unless that fan in back is at least as good as your Noctua fan, it might be getting in the way keeping air getting out of the back of you case.


----------



## miklkit

You saw it! Indeed if that rear case fan is not more powerful than the fans on the Noctua cooler, then it is a restriction and is not getting the hot air out of the case. This leads to early overheating.

Also the fans can be adjusted for height and the center on can be lowered closer to the motherboard. This allows it to blow some cool air directly onto the VRMs.

It may be a bit extreme for some but I found no rear exhaust fans at all works best for me.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Tried it without the back fan and the socket temp was 1C hotter. I put it back in and will leave it that way. The socket temp got up to 65C with a fan on the back of the socket and the core temp was 56.4C at it's hottest point. (This was well running 10 runs of Very High IBT AVX.) The indoor temp today is about 80F so I would say those temps where pretty good overall.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You saw it! Indeed if that rear case fan is not more powerful than the fans on the Noctua cooler, then it is a restriction and is not getting the hot air out of the case. This leads to early overheating.
> 
> Also the fans can be adjusted for height and the center on can be lowered closer to the motherboard. This allows it to blow some cool air directly onto the VRMs.
> 
> It may be a bit extreme for some but I found no rear exhaust fans at all works best for me.


I didn't realize you ran an air cooler. You get 5ghz with that thing? How does it compare to AIO water coolers?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You saw it! Indeed if that rear case fan is not more powerful than the fans on the Noctua cooler, then it is a restriction and is not getting the hot air out of the case. This leads to early overheating.
> 
> Also the fans can be adjusted for height and the center on can be lowered closer to the motherboard. This allows it to blow some cool air directly onto the VRMs.
> 
> It may be a bit extreme for some but I found no rear exhaust fans at all works best for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you ran an air cooler. You get 5ghz with that thing? How does it compare to AIO water coolers?
Click to expand...

A good air cooler + the right conditions will get you 5.0

NH-D15 and the like are only a few degrees behind 240mm AIOs

Hell.......I can get 4.8 stable on mine with a Hyper 212


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> A good air cooler + the right conditions will get you 5.0
> 
> NH-D15 and the like are only a few degrees behind 240mm AIOs
> 
> Hell.......I can get 4.8 stable on mine with a Hyper 212


That's good to hear.

Careful claiming 4.8 on your Hyper 212. Some folks might get mad









I'm sitting at 4.6 with mine. This fall I'll get a 14cm fan to pull on it and cool my VRMs. I think I'll get 4.7 stable. A little more if I OC the FSB.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Tried it without the back fan and the socket temp was 1C hotter. I put it back in and will leave it that way. The socket temp got up to 65C with a fan on the back of the socket and the core temp was 56.4C at it's hottest point. (This was well running 10 runs of Very High IBT AVX.) The indoor temp today is about 80F so I would say those temps where pretty good overall.


Does sound good. Sorry if my suggestion was a time waster /:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> A good air cooler + the right conditions will get you 5.0
> 
> NH-D15 and the like are only a few degrees behind 240mm AIOs
> 
> Hell.......I can get 4.8 stable on mine with a Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear.
> 
> Careful claiming 4.8 on your Hyper 212. Some folks might get mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at 4.6 with mine. This fall I'll get a 14cm fan to pull on it and cool my VRMs. I think I'll get 4.7 stable. A little more if I OC the FSB.
Click to expand...

I'm good, I've actually proved it before









pretty sure @cssorkinman is still trying to get through Crocodile Dundee


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> A good air cooler + the right conditions will get you 5.0
> 
> NH-D15 and the like are only a few degrees behind 240mm AIOs
> 
> Hell.......I can get 4.8 stable on mine with a Hyper 212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear.
> 
> Careful claiming 4.8 on your Hyper 212. Some folks might get mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at 4.6 with mine. This fall I'll get a 14cm fan to pull on it and cool my VRMs. I think I'll get 4.7 stable. A little more if I OC the FSB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good, I've actually proved it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure @cssorkinman is still trying to get through Crocodile Dundee
Click to expand...



That's not a cooler

Now this, is a cooler


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm good, I've actually proved it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure @cssorkinman is still trying to get through Crocodile Dundee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a cooler
> 
> Now this, is a cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Oh you really don't want to go there at the moment with me










Spoiler: Coming Soon.....







And btw.....mine is a 212X thank you very much, those tiny tiny vents make all the difference


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm good, I've actually proved it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure @cssorkinman is still trying to get through Crocodile Dundee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a cooler
> 
> Now this, is a cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you really don't want to go there at the moment with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Coming Soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And btw.....mine is a 212X thank you very much, those tiny tiny vents make all the difference
Click to expand...

I think I lost a bet on that one, still owe you a vegemite sandwich er sumtin


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think I lost a bet on that one, still owe you a vegemite sandwich er sumtin


I'm good, already had one today









gotta keep my strength up, Mus is fairly thumping me over on Div IV so I might attempt a comeback if things play nice


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think I lost a bet on that one, still owe you a vegemite sandwich er sumtin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, already had one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta keep my strength up, Mus is fairly thumping me over on Div IV so I might attempt a comeback if things play nice
Click to expand...

Too hot here to play and probably too humid to have a good go with anything sub zero.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Does sound good. Sorry if my suggestion was a time waster /:


No problem. I am on vacation until Wednesday anyways so messing around inside the computer is not all that bad.







(Just the heatwave that is occurring makes a less enjoyable.)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think I lost a bet on that one, still owe you a vegemite sandwich er sumtin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, already had one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta keep my strength up, Mus is fairly thumping me over on Div IV so I might attempt a comeback if things play nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too hot here to play and probably too humid to have a good go with anything sub zero.
Click to expand...

You could have a run if you wanted to









Going to install a new version of Win 7 onto an SSD later tonight then maybe throw the 9590 into the CVF-Z, it seems to do better at higher speeds than my 8370 and while I'm at it I'll throw in the Fury (pity all the 3D benches are low res this time)


----------



## mus1mus

Cheat.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cheat.


In which respect might you be referring to?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which respect might you be referring to?
Click to expand...

Don't make a come back til I get mine set-up.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In which respect might you be referring to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't make a come back til I get mine set-up.
Click to expand...

Haha, I honestly wasn't planning to do anymore but there is a set of circumstances that gave me a nudge.....

*1.* I sold my Sabertooth which meant I needed to put the CVF-Z back in

*2.* I need to put the Fury in my AMD rig soon anyway

*3.* I need to test a rather beefy cooler in it soon

Once you add those three things up.........how can I resist?


----------



## mus1mus

makes sense.

Lucky brat!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> makes sense.
> 
> Lucky brat!


You've still got just over 11 days and there is no guarantee that I'll be any faster than what I currently am


----------



## mus1mus

@mirzet1976
Is the guy to beat. Not me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mirzet1976
> Is the guy to beat. Not me.


I'm competing against you because I ain't gonna beat him


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mirzet1976
> Is the guy to beat. Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm competing against you because I ain't gonna beat him
Click to expand...

And you reckon you can beat me?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mirzet1976
> Is the guy to beat. Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm competing against you because I ain't gonna beat him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you reckon you can beat me?
Click to expand...

I think I can with GPUPI and maybe 3DM 06, I think you'll catch me in SuperPI (I ain't installing XP again for it) and you've got me beat in wPrime









Vantage is a 50/50 split atm......I have the stronger GPU but you have the stronger CPU so we shall see


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @mirzet1976
> Is the guy to beat. Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm competing against you because I ain't gonna beat him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you reckon you can beat me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I can with GPUPI and maybe 3DM 06, I think you'll catch me in SuperPI (I ain't installing XP again for it) and you've got me beat in wPrime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage is a 50/50 split atm......I have the stronger GPU but you have the stronger CPU so we shall see
Click to expand...

Ohhh. I didn't realize we are actually seperated by less than half a point.









I think, if I can convince myself to do SuperPi again, you'll be shooting for mirzet instead.









How much time do we have again? 11 days? hmmm.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohhh. I didn't realize we are actually seperated by less than half a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, if I can convince myself to do SuperPi again, you'll be shooting for mirzet instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time do we have again? 11 days? hmmm.


haha yeah, not much in it atm









and tbh I'm just trying to compete with people in my own league (non-subzero).

You can do it mate, I have complete faith in you


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha yeah, not much in it atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tbh I'm just trying to compete with people in my own league (non-subzero).
> 
> You can do it mate, I have complete faith in you


Yeah. Those sub-ambient guys will own the competition for sure. I'll just try to get as far as I can with the rig.

I do plan to do DICE though. Not gonna happen soon. But yeah, I'll try.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha yeah, not much in it atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tbh I'm just trying to compete with people in my own league (non-subzero).
> 
> You can do it mate, I have complete faith in you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Those sub-ambient guys will own the competition for sure. I'll just try to get as far as I can with the rig.
> 
> I do plan to do DICE though. Not gonna happen soon. But yeah, I'll try.
Click to expand...

I've found an LN2 pot here for sale so I might be tempted to pick it up.

I'll give it a crack for sure at some point in time


----------



## mus1mus

Regarding LN2 and DICE, maybe johan and orkin can chime in regarding their experiences with sub-zero?

I mean, if my current chip does 5.5 on water under 1.6V, how much more headroom do I have if I go sub-zero? Considering the fact that this chip shuts down after 1.625Vcore.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Regarding LN2 and DICE, maybe johan and orkin can chime in regarding their experiences with sub-zero?
> 
> I mean, if my current chip does 5.5 on water under 1.6V, how much more headroom do I have if I go sub-zero? Considering the fact that this chip shuts down after 1.625Vcore.


I've never went more extreme than custom water cooling in 20F temps.

My experience _generally_ is that for every 10 C cooler I can get my chips to run, I'll gain around 100 mhz in heavy benches with the early Vishera 8 cores - pushing above the voltage wall.
Validations and lighter benches realize more of a bump.

I've done most of my highest clocks on the GD-80 however, your Asus might behave quite differently.

My post 1429's are from a different bag of chips..... hard for me to figure them out other than they both will run below 4.9 ghz with much less voltage than the early ones.

They both have a voltage wall at 4.95 that is a bit of a doozy. The 8370 undervolts better than the 8370e







. When the 8370 pretty much peters out shortly after 5 ghz on water regardless of voltage , but the e chip will do ok up to 5.2 or so, then hitting another voltage wall. HOWEVER, if you have the cajones to pour the volts to it, good things happen .


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I didn't realize you ran an air cooler. You get 5ghz with that thing? How does it compare to AIO water coolers?


Air works very well when the basics of fluid dynamics are followed. I tried an AIO once. It ran hotter than air and then started leaking. So I took the fans off the radiator and am using them as case fans.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Air works very well when the basics of fluid dynamics are followed. I tried an AIO once. It ran hotter than air and then started leaking. So I took the fans off the radiator and am using them as case fans.


I'm amazed with the broad compatibility of cooling solutions. That'll probably change as Zen gets introduced to the market. I don't know if many brands do this, but I read in the thread below that Noctua "offers free upgrades to new motherboard sockets." If true, that's a good value.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/328ror/discussion_should_you_go_aio_liquid_or/

Edit: Actually, I think Zen is supposed to be backward compatible with cooling solutions too.


----------



## xLPGx

Different OS and driver apart, I was honestly expecting a little bit of a boost in the minimum fps due to the cpu, the Xeon runs at 3.12GHz on all cores with turbo and a raise in the base clock. The 8320 ran at a mere 4 GHz.



I will keep go through my 8320 tests and retest with the Xeon for comparison. I have better rendering performance which was my reason to swap, but performance in other more single threaded tasks will be interesting to compare.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'm amazed with the broad compatibility of cooling solutions. That'll probably change as Zen gets introduced to the market. I don't know if many brands do this, but I read in the thread below that Noctua "offers free upgrades to new motherboard sockets." If true, that's a good value.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/328ror/discussion_should_you_go_aio_liquid_or/
> 
> Edit: Actually, I think Zen is supposed to be backward compatible with cooling solutions too.


Zen has been reported to come with the Wraith Cooler. That is also packaged along with newer Visheras. So they are compatible. If reports are true of course.


----------



## KarathKasun

As above, AFAIK ZEN comes with the AMD standard clip on mount. The underlying holes may be different for direct board mount coolers, but anything using the plastic retention frame will still work.


----------



## mirzet1976

Guys, have you seen this on Sabertooth R2.0 latest bios. These days I abused CPU and Sabertooth due HWBOT SuperPI 1M and 32M,I have changed RAM chips 2GB and 8GB to see which combination gives a better result and a great OC. Now as I have a problem that can not get into Windows with 2x8GB collapsed halfway and with one plate 1x8gb going into Windows without problems, I have not tried to do clear CMOS.



Update - Manual Core Activation


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> As above, AFAIK ZEN comes with the AMD standard clip on mount. The underlying holes may be different for direct board mount coolers, but anything using the plastic retention frame will still work.


Scythe Rasetsu, Xigmatek Balder, Scythe Katana 3, Scythe Shuriken, Alpenfohn Sella.

What do they have in common? They all latch on the stock AMD bracket! And i have been buying them on purpose just for that! My fixation with ease of use is now rewarded (well, when i will get Zen+). Good news! Another reason you have to love AMD. CPU coolers that go back to s939, will be compatible with Zen.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Guys, have you seen this on Sabertooth R2.0 latest bios. These days I abused CPU and Sabertooth due HWBOT SuperPI 1M and 32M,I have changed RAM chips 2GB and 8GB to see which combination gives a better result and a great OC. Now as I have a problem that can not get into Windows with 2x8GB collapsed halfway and with one plate 1x8gb going into Windows without problems, I have not tried to do clear CMOS.


try the odd ram slots, like 2+4 or 1+3 ?

hello forum,
just been looking at regedit due to a freash install and raid wipe. after using Seans ssd guide I looked up an article about changing thread usage,
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/library/ee377058(v=bts.10).aspx
would setting this to 4-8 be any use please?








set it to 4 and 4 ,
ran wprime set to 4 threads, got 8 half thread return from 4 thread problem.








ran wprime with 8 threads got 8 thread full return,
seems to fail with hyper pi,








oh, fails to init a thread when cpu at stock anyway, stupid program.
but works fine on all 8 half threads in prime 95 when set to 4 thread, nice.









doh, I just answers my own question,








bet Seans done this but,

Spreading tasks across all threads regedit hack.

in place of # use 4 for eight core, 3 for six and 2 for four core cpu.

click start,
type regedit,
enter,
find,
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SessionManager\Executive
then edit,
right click modify,
AdditionalCriticalWorkerThreads,
value data =#

and then edit,
right click modify,
AdditionalDelayedWorkerThreads,
value data =#
exit,
done.

bet this info's here somewhere anyway.....single thread is spread over all eight using prime 95?
any idea how to pump up single thread performance using the headroom please?


----------



## MrPerforations

today I almost brought a bounty trio for 89p, them I found a 6 pack of bounty bars for £1. sweet deal that.








so remember 3 core vs 6 cores, 6 cores are a better deal.


----------



## mus1mus

Where on earth did you find a 3-core vishera?


----------



## MrPerforations

in the bargain bin next to the 6 packs of out of date crisps. its where I got all that water thats gurging inside.


----------



## mus1mus

You didn't look too hard for an Octa did you?


----------



## MrPerforations

I did, but I thought it was edible, and byte it in half.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> As above, AFAIK ZEN comes with the AMD standard clip on mount. The underlying holes may be different for direct board mount coolers, but anything using the plastic retention frame will still work.
> 
> 
> 
> Scythe Rasetsu, Xigmatek Balder, Scythe Katana 3, Scythe Shuriken, Alpenfohn Sella.
> 
> What do they have in common? They all latch on the stock AMD bracket! And i have been buying them on purpose just for that! My fixation with ease of use is now rewarded (well, when i will get Zen+). Good news! Another reason you have to love AMD. CPU coolers that go back to s939, will be compatible with Zen.
Click to expand...

also Zalman coolers do


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dynomutt*
> 
> Just OC the 8320,
> 
> 16Gb ram is still more than enough but faster speeds would be better aomwhere in the range of 1866Mhz - 2133Mhz
> 
> wait for the RX480
> 
> Thats what I would do.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true you should just oc the 8320.
> 
> i can help and some of my friends.
> 
> ill go into more detail in a few
> 
> for ram imo 2133 or higher. 2133 may do 32gb may not. if you cant buy it then fine you can try to oc but mem ocing is rough
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> The GPU is the limiting factor. A 270 just isn't powerful enough for more modern games on higher settings. Going to 4GB / 8GB GDDR5 isn't as important as a general GPU upgrade, but pretty much everything out now has 4GB or 8GB anyways, so no worries there.
> 
> I suggest waiting a week and getting an RX 480 8GB for $229. This will be your best bang for the buck and should bring your dad up to more modern standards.
> 
> Also - your processor is fine for now. Overclock it if it is under water and you will be fine. Or don't and you will still be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> again true one ketch. not much is known about this gpu.
> 
> amd usually is far better at higher res and nvidia lower res. (lower res being 1080p)
> 
> just some food for thought.
> 
> anyone who says you need a 8350 or 9xxx does not undertstand amds.
> 
> all 8xxx9 and 9xxx are the same chip just diff bins. your chip may or may not be able to get as high but should reach 4.6 easy enough.
> 
> drop in here http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
> 
> they and i if avail will help you ( busy season atm. ) just make sure to tell them you dont want max oc. just max oc you can get with current equip
> 
> assuming the cooler is same as most aio 240s you should get at least 4.6 hopefully 4.8. with higher mem he should enjoy it. basic rules of oc increase cpu\nb by 0.1v and nb by 0.1v
> 
> increase multi and vcore and stress test. ( use either prime or ibt avb ( NOTnormal ibt, avx has 80 + gflops ibt normal 40ish ) and any negative result in ibtavx is a failure ( it will say it suceeded but it didnt )
> 
> you can download ibt avx from first post of that thread. ill copy my quote to that thead as well fyi
> 
> gl
Click to expand...

Need some help guys


----------



## Maikalwolf

Thank you Mega ! So I am still waiting for the parts, and will get back here as soon as I am ready. I want to set it up for him before he comes for his yearly visit! I also will be doing the due diligence on the homework Mega Man gave me above and reading through the posts on here!

Just so you know the rig parts available:

Asus Sabertooth 990Xfx R2.0- On its way
up to 32 gb ram- G.Skill Trident PC3-14900 32 GB DIMM 1866 MHz DDR3 SDRAM Memory- on its way
MSI AMD Radeon R7 270 2gb DDR5 OC
Thermaltakes Tough Power 750W 80 Plus Gold PSU -have on hand from current rig.
Fx 8320 CPU- have on hand from current rig
Thermaltakes Water Cooler 3.0 240m Riiding RGB Edition PWM- also on its way

A huge Smilodon PC case he got at a pawn shop with several fans for $15...lol That's my dad! Can't pass a pawn shop without trying to get the better of the pawnshop dealer- current rig

Current rig with some of the parts above:

GA 970A-ds3p mobo,
FX8320,
16gb Kingston 1600mhz ram
and the same psu above,
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus cooler.

I expect to see what I can get for these to offset the GPU purchase when it comes out. After looking at the advice on my original post and looking at what is currently available I pretty much will go with the suggestion of the RX 480 8GB purchase.

Here is the original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1603659/trying-to-help-dad-with-his-second-rig-could-you-look-and-give-some-imput-other-than-its-a-dead-end-platform-sell-everything-and-start-over#post_25277348

Im pretty set on the suggestions there so scrapping the previous on-the-way purchases is out of the question now.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also Zalman coolers do


There are models in various manufacturers (Cooler Master included), but usually they do so for small coolers (92mm). When i wanted to find bigger cooler it was hard though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> Thank you Mega ! So I am still waiting for the parts, and will get back here as soon as I am ready. I want to set it up for him before he comes for his yearly visit! I also will be doing the due diligence on the homework Mega Man gave me above and reading through the posts on here!
> 
> Just so you know the rig parts available:
> 
> Asus Sabertooth 990Xfx R2.0- On its way
> up to 32 gb ram- G.Skill Trident PC3-14900 32 GB DIMM 1866 MHz DDR3 SDRAM Memory- on its way
> MSI AMD Radeon R7 270 2gb DDR5 OC
> Thermaltakes Tough Power 750W 80 Plus Gold PSU -have on hand from current rig.
> Fx 8320 CPU- have on hand from current rig
> Thermaltakes Water Cooler 3.0 240m Riiding RGB Edition PWM- also on its way
> 
> A huge Smilodon PC case he got at a pawn shop with several fans for $15...lol That's my dad! Can't pass a pawn shop without trying to get the better of the pawnshop dealer- current rig
> 
> Current rig with some of the parts above:
> 
> GA 970A-ds3p mobo,
> FX8320,
> 16gb Kingston 1600mhz ram
> and the same psu above,
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus cooler.
> 
> I expect to see what I can get for these to offset the GPU purchase when it comes out. After looking at the advice on my original post and looking at what is currently available I pretty much will go with the suggestion of the RX 480 8GB purchase.
> 
> Here is the original post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1603659/trying-to-help-dad-with-his-second-rig-could-you-look-and-give-some-imput-other-than-its-a-dead-end-platform-sell-everything-and-start-over#post_25277348
> 
> Im pretty set on the suggestions there so scrapping the previous on-the-way purchases is out of the question now.


Good thing @Mega Man found your post.










For added reference, our good friend @Sgt Bilko just released his latest review of Gaming Performance with AMD FX pitted against Intel's latest and best.

http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-6700k-6600k-amd-fx-8370/


----------



## Maikalwolf

Just read it. Kind of drops cold water on my last comment last sentence! Truthfully I had already read some other things about the aging of the FX series, but the gaming we have been into have not really involved the latest and greatest in PC peripherals due to budget reasons. I was thinking if It worked out for my dad that I might build myself a rig to play some of those games myself. I haven't really played since Wow and a few other online MMP games. Kind of liked World of Warships and Xcom. For me time is an issue though. My Dads rig will probably be my practice build before diving into one for me depending of how little of a mess I make of it....lol

Will the new Zen chips fit the Sabertooth 990X board? Or is that something else to consider should I move forward with building something for me and or upgrade my dad's rig? I'm not really an Intel fan.

I redid my son's old Acer Veritron by putting in a Q94XX chip. Cant remember which one right now and maxing out his ram. No OC. He is perfectly happy humming along with some Dungeon games and Xcom 1 and 2 I think. But I am thinking maybe take my Dads board and extras and giving it to my son now and scrapping the Veritron into Ebay. So I'm no expert but I do dable here and there.


----------



## mus1mus

Zen will be a completely new platform. Means current 9XX Boards and FX-XXXX CPUs will not be compatible.


----------



## Maikalwolf

We then nothing to worry about. Ill just build myself a nice little rig with a fx9xxx cpu and hang around here for a while and learn something with you fine gentlemen if you don't mind...lol

Eventually Ill grow up and join the Zen or after revolution.


----------



## Mega Man

Get a 8xxx and save yourself some monies


----------



## miklkit

Agreed. Do not bother with a 9xxx.

Also, the Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler bolts onto the stock AMD backing plate. It is a nice mid grade twin tower that comes in different colors and is pretty quiet. I'm running a modified one now.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Yes, that's what I meant FX8xxx, the FX9xxx run at 220w TDP and I still got children to feed...lol


----------



## mus1mus

FX8300 up to the FX9590 will be over 250W TDP once overclocked to 4.7GHz and above.

Save your self the money, put it on a cooler. Sadly, no air coolers for me..


----------



## Maikalwolf

Newb Taking notes here!


----------



## Maikalwolf

What is the difference between the FX8xxxE and the ones without an E at the end? cooler tdp and under 4mhz, is that the only differences?


----------



## mus1mus

E-chips usually go with lower VID (Reference Voltage, Stock Voltage are the common terms, Voltage Identification Digital) to stay within the TDP envelope they are given.

Let's say, they are the EARTH-Friendly chips..









My 8370E for example comes in at 1.10V VID or Stock Voltage. 3.3 - 4.3 GHz

My 8320 comes in at 1.35V.. 3.5 - 4.0 GHz

Most E-chips don't need terribly high Voltages to reach around 4.8GHz. min can do that under 1.4VCore. Which will translate to less heat.

Overclockability, peak OC will vary. But mine peaks at 5.6 Benching. Some people here noticed that 8370s (yes, without the E.







) have higher ceiling.









To add, they are still the same chips. Nothing changed under the hood. Just a product of a more mature process.

Pick the cheapest E-Chip and you will be happy.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=439513

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.aspx?Ntt=amd+fx&Ntk=all&sortby=match&N=4294863597+4294966998+4294965455&myStore=false

Give them a call and ask for the available Batch number.


----------



## Maikalwolf

So in your humble opinion going with a E class chip would get just as good results and a non e chip, say an 8370E would be a better choice than without the E?


----------



## mus1mus

What OC are you trying to get?

4.6 - 4.8 8320E can get there. Provided to right cooling solutions.

Gunning for more than 5.0? Bins matter. Thus the batch number is important to be known.

E-Chips are good to begin with.

Now, to answer your question, I'll pick an E chip as they are always cheaper. Hence the 8320E suggestion.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Thanks for the food for thought. I wont OC my Dads, but might mine when I get to putting it together. Right now I'm picking your brains...lol Thank you Oh the batch numbers are the numbers after the 83XX?


----------



## warpuck

Started playing Star Wars Battlefront. Sorry to say this but a 9590 running at 8 cores 4.9 Ghz to keep the heat down is barely enough. Probably would be better with a 290/390. But not doing so well Crossfired 285/380. They do come close to same thing as a 290. Too much heat, had to slow them down to 900 Mhz. Needed to put the other 8 Gb in too. I had to slow the ram down because the board don't like running 4 sticks at 2400. 16 Gb does help the CPU also, I think. It is playable this way on a single 2560 x 1440 monitor. The FPS are pretty good (over 60), but damn does it generate some heat. Using 15.3 drivers maybe 16.15.2 might work better. I will run it again if someone wants a screen of FPS, and temps while playing. Looks like I am going to get a 480 and a Zen,,, if they ever show up.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> Thanks for the food for thought. I wont OC my Dads, but might mine when I get to putting it together. Right now I'm picking your brains...lol Thank you Oh the batch numbers are the numbers after the 83XX?




Look for this ^

Hints:

1429 PGS
1429 PGY - Best sample IIRC
1431 PGS
1431 PGY - my 8320E
1433 PGS
1433 PGY
1432 PGY - my 8370E

Those with PGS seems good.


----------



## Mega Man

1229 pgn ftw


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1229 pgn ftw


If you can find 1.


----------



## Mega Man

I did...


----------



## mus1mus

That's way back ?


----------



## Mega Man

And 2014 chips aren't?


----------



## mus1mus

Well, thanks to the dying interest to these chips, I can still source some 1432s.


----------



## diggiddi

What is the PGX for?


----------



## Maikalwolf

You guys are pretty scary with that knowledge!...I will keep my eyes open now.
You know you will be on SKYNET's hit list when it moves to take over don't you!


----------



## Mega Man

We have been doing this for an excessive amount of time


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What is the PGX for?


that is location and fab information iirc


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> You guys are pretty scary with that knowledge!...I will keep my eyes open now.
> You know you will be on SKYNET's hit list when it moves to take over don't you!


Skynet will remember its friends.


----------



## cyclone3d

My new 8320e has a date code of 1610 and it is a PGS of course. Anybody seen a newer one than this?

I haven't tried overclocking yet. Still waiting on a piece to complete my build.


----------



## Maikalwolf

FA 1303PGN how is that bin for a FD8350FRW8KHK? Just looking so far.


----------



## Heuchler

8370e i miss you. I can't find any instock without paying $200+ to a third party vendor (marketplace)

Newegg, Amazon, Micro Center and Fry's all have been out of stock for months. Any idea what is going on.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heuchler*
> 
> 8370e i miss you. I can't find any instock without paying $200+ to a third party vendor (marketplace)
> 
> Newegg, Amazon, Micro Center and Fry's all have been out of stock for months. Any idea what is going on.


My 8370 is a better undervolter than my 8370e for what its worth.


----------



## SuperZan

Yeah, I've seen some very impressive 8370e numbers but I haven't got any complaints with the 8370 I've got and I still find it quite efficient relative to my 8320.


----------



## squeakerizer

They are available in the uk - and dollars are suddenly worth a lot more pounds thanks to the stupidity of my compatriots.

http://skinflint.co.uk/amd-fx-8320e-fd832ewmhkbox-a1155966.html?v=l&hloc=uk


----------



## squeakerizer

Here is the link for in-stock FX8370e:

http://skinflint.co.uk/amd-fx-8370e-fd837ewmhkbox-a1155963.html?v=l&hloc=uk

I have an 8320e that is very comfortable at 4.7GHz on a closed loop water system with a 280 radiator. It runs stable at 5.1GHz but I have to set the fans on high for that. Songs like a jet then B-) I have an ASRock Fatal1ty FX mobo. I know people on this forum are sceptical about these. Maybe my case and cooling keep it in a good place. I got it because I wanted to run my os on the newer m.2 ssd. It was very difficult to set up but now it is great.


----------



## bigdayve

): Brexit. I hope it's not as bad as the media is portraying it.

Anyway, does this count as open loop watercooling?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZOQ5KSC?psc=1


----------



## Benjiw

We're fine an will be fine.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> ): Brexit. I hope it's not as bad as the media is portraying it.
> 
> Anyway, does this count as open loop watercooling?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZOQ5KSC?psc=1


First order of business of any media outlet is to make the news seem as interesting as possible , so I'd doubt it's really that bad.

Maybe Nebraska should think about doing something similar - Nexit? Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> First order of business of any media outlet is to make the news seem as interesting as possible , so I'd doubt it's really that bad.
> 
> Maybe Nebraska should think about doing something similar - Nexit? Has a nice ring to it.


The first state to secede from the U.S. would be Texas - Texit or maybe California - Sexit : )


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> First order of business of any media outlet is to make the news seem as interesting as possible , so I'd doubt it's really that bad.
> 
> Maybe Nebraska should think about doing something similar - Nexit? Has a nice ring to it.
> 
> 
> 
> The first state to secede from the U.S. would be Texas - Texit or maybe California - Sexit : )
Click to expand...

lol

I've wondered if the center section of the US could make a better go of things on it's own . ND SD KS OK TX NE . Oil, Corn , Cattle , wheat, pork , poultry , - bunch of well armed , hard working people - what else would a start up country need? The idea might gain a lot of traction if the social security system fails.


----------



## ManofGod1000

On the 970 Pro Aura, I am using 2 x 8GB of Kingston HyperX ram and it is working fine. However, I am thinking of going to 32GB but, according to the QVL list, it is not compatible with 4 Dimms with the memory type I am using. Do you guys think it will work anyways or will I end up with a machine that straight up will not work with it?


----------



## bigdayve

What do you all think of the argument that ram speed doesn't matter that much with FX chips because they do not use integrated graphics? I've read conflicting things.

Here is an article (albeit quite old) that basically says for Bulldozer, the performance difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz ram speed is application specific and never a huge deal. I'm guessing this doesn't apply so much to Piledriver.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209-13.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> What do you all think of the argument that ram speed doesn't matter that much with FX chips because they do not use integrated graphics? I've read conflicting things.
> 
> Here is an article (albeit quite old) that basically says for Bulldozer, the performance difference between 1600mhz and 2400mhz ram speed is application specific and never a huge deal. I'm guessing this doesn't apply so much to Piledriver.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209-13.html


it can help allot esp at higher speeds, depending on game or program


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it can help allot esp at higher speeds, depending on game or program


Helped my FPS in gaming and benchmarks but I didn't really set up my system properly, I needed to overclock my HT and NB to suit.


----------



## bigdayve

Sorry I screwed up this reply. I'm on mobile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Helped my FPS in gaming and benchmarks but I didn't really set up my system properly, I needed to overclock my HT and NB to suit.
> 
> Right any ram speed over the stock 2200 nb isnt going to do much unless nb is oc'd. Any good resources on this general topic?


What do you all think of the argument that ram speed doesn't matter that much with FX chips because they do not use integrated graphics? I've read conflicting things.

Here is an article (albeit quite old) that basically says for Bulldozer, the difference between 1600 and 2400 is application specific and never a huge deal.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209-13.html


----------



## MrPerforations

hello people,
interested to on the ram speed vs amount problem, I have 8gb of 1866mhz, but also have a 4gb kit of 1333mhz, put the two together and get 12gb of 133mhz? or should I put in 12gb of 1333mhz ?, but only had the 12gb in for a little while and cant say I have noticed any difference? either way?, odd.









bit like all that xspc water cooling 360 rad x2 kit I brought, which is nearly the same as that h100, which was nearly the same as the zalman performa air cooler, which is nearly the same as the stock cooler?









now the price tag was a lot different each time, it at least doubled each time, hmm, conning myself.


----------



## MTup

Ok, here's what's going on. I have a custom water loop. I have been running 4.83MHz with my 8350 for 9 months now stable as all get up. I'm back to overclocking again and 4.95 need 1.608V running IBT to be stable only if I enable C&Q and core c6 state. My temps run 52C - 57C and a spike to 64 or 65. When I disable C&Q and core c6 state it freezes in IBT. I only run IBT on high because of the temps. I did up my fsb to 236 and it runs like the dickens. I notice a difference from 4.83 which is my sweet spot. Any comments concerning the C&Q and core C6 state?



As you can see this chip is a HOG!


----------



## Maikalwolf

what ever! Nuff said.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello people,
> interested to on the ram speed vs amount problem, I have 8gb of 1866mhz, but also have a 4gb kit of 1333mhz, put the two together and get 12gb of 133mhz? or should I put in 12gb of 1333mhz ?, but only had the 12gb in for a little while and cant say I have noticed any difference? either way?, odd.


It gets awkward mixing and matching. I've not had any issues with oddly matched amounts at the same speed and timings. However, running different speeds/timings in different channels is not a great solution because you're going to slow all of the RAM down to the slowest speed/timings. All things considered, the 1866 8Gb should be run at its rated speed if it has decent timings (CL9 or 10). The performance vs. RAM speed isn't drastic with FX but if you're not beating up your RAM limit as-is then higher speeds and lower timings are always preferable.


----------



## Maikalwolf

FA 1604 PGS, 1610 PGS, 1539PGS Each for $115 8320E what do you guys think?


----------



## Maikalwolf

Saw a few in the 20XX and 12 ans 13xxx series too.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It gets awkward mixing and matching. I've not had any issues with oddly matched amounts at the same speed and timings. However, running different speeds/timings in different channels is not a great solution because you're going to slow all of the RAM down to the slowest speed/timings. All things considered, the 1866 8Gb should be run at its rated speed if it has decent timings (CL9 or 10). The performance vs. RAM speed isn't drastic with FX but if you're not beating up your RAM limit as-is then higher speeds and lower timings are always preferable.


there all British emergency services numbers, from 1333 to 1866.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> FA 1604 PGS, 1610 PGS, 1539PGS Each for $115 8320E what do you guys think?


hello Maikalwolf,
don't you have a 8320 already?, why you buying another one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Maikalwolf

Not at all. I am doing my research towards building my own! At a later date. The equipment I have now is for my Dad who is upgrading. His left over pieces will be for upgrading my son's. So I was looking over parts on-line to get an idea of what to look for based on yesterdays post from you folks.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Mus1mus and I were discusing bin# on 8320Ecpus


----------



## Maikalwolf

I will have some time later in the summer to see what I can afford and he suggested 8320E cpu as a alternative due to budget and his own experience. I don't plan on OCing my dads. I think the parts I bought him should do well for what he needs for Steam and his other internet games. Now my son has an old Veritron with a Q94xx or 95xx cpu cant remember which, So I figure take my dads current mobo, and some other parts and upgrade my son a little more before his mobo dies on him.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> there all British emergency services numbers, from 1333 to 1866.


Multi-tasking on the night shift does wonders for the brain. Carry on!


----------



## MTup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> Mus1mus and I were discusing bin# on 8320Ecpus


I would love to find a good binned 8350


----------



## CamraMaan

"New" 8350 owner... bought it, and the rest of my new computer, about a year ago, only bought the remaining parts recently, so its now finally up and running!

I'll update soon, but I'm stuck running Vista x64 right now, and I planted the proc on an Asus Sabertooth (v2.0). I'll update my profile computer specs soon too.

Anyway, I'll be in here often in the future as I start to OC...









Also, I've been off OCN long enough I can't remember what my username and password were, so this is a new account. But I've been on OCN for years, maybe close to 15 by now, albeit mostly before my last absence.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It gets awkward mixing and matching. I've not had any issues with oddly matched amounts at the same speed and timings. However, running different speeds/timings in different channels is not a great solution because you're going to slow all of the RAM down to the slowest speed/timings. All things considered, the 1866 8Gb should be run at its rated speed if it has decent timings (CL9 or 10). The performance vs. RAM speed isn't drastic with FX but if you're not beating up your RAM limit as-is then higher speeds and lower timings are always preferable.
> 
> 
> 
> there all British emergency services numbers, from 1333 to 1866.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeakerizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> ): Brexit. I hope it's not as bad as the media is portraying it.
> 
> Anyway, does this count as open loop watercooling?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZOQ5KSC?psc=1


'Open loop scented cooler': one of the reviews is "completely adorable". That is the whole review. There should be more of that sort of thing.


----------



## Maikalwolf

As I do my research towards my own rig. *Should I stay away from 970 boards and stay with the 990x boards?* I know financially I wont be able to cross into ZEN chip land initially. I am hoping for drop in prices as people, especially gamers who have been pinning for AMD to get their act together, rush forward to upgrade. Maybe a somewhat major sell off and of course dealers dropping prices on already in-stock boards and peripherals. So what I am hoping is for a end of summer/mid fall sale that i can take advantage off to start buying and building. I've been reading and there seems to be an Ifan/Apple-like expectation for Zen. What do you folks think?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> As I do my research towards my own rig. *Should I stay away from 970 boards and stay with the 990x boards?* I know financially I wont be able to cross into ZEN chip land initially. I am hoping for drop in prices as people, especially gamers who have been pinning for AMD to get their act together, rush forward to upgrade. Maybe a somewhat major sell off and of course dealers dropping prices on already in-stock boards and peripherals. So what I am hoping is for a end of summer/mid fall sale that i can take advantage off to start buying and building. I've been reading and there seems to be an Ifan/Apple-like expectation for Zen. What do you folks think?


The ASUS Pro Gaming AURA is the best deal for high performance motherboard right now and it's 970 chipset. There's nothing wrong with that. Other honourable mentions are the Giga 970 UD3P (4.4Ghz capable), the MSI 970 Gaming (6+2 phase, but with inconsistent results), the Gigabyte 970 Gaming and the ASUS M5A7 EVO (6+2 phase). There are also 2 Asrocks, but in high overclocks they have been high failure rates.

The Gigabyte boards in particular, use the same VRMs between the 970 and 990 gaming probably. Feature wise, i 'd buy the Aura if i wanted overclocking motherboard today without spending much.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Good to know Undervolter. I visited Tedshardware site and they appear to be not many fans of the 970's mentioned by some posters. More than a few responses try to lead the poster away from the 970s. As they do with the FX CPUs for that matter! Though there are some challengers from more established senior members


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> Good to know Undervolter. I visited Tedshardware site and they appear to be not many fans of the 970's mentioned by some posters. More than a few responses try to lead the poster away from the 970s. As they do with the FX CPUs for that matter! Though there are some challengers from more established senior members


Someone in the forum brought the Aura to 5Ghz, if you search the post you will find it. With serious cooling i believe. I think someone else reported 4.5Ghz without too elaborate motherboard cooling. Gigabyte i think uses the same VRM for the Gaming boards. Also, the Aura gives x8 x8 SLI, something you couldn't find easily in the past in 970 boards. In 990 you can find x16 x8, but i think that's about it. The aura has excellent reviews in Newegg, the main "problem" being that the light pattern resets at each reboot (it reverts to changing colours). I don't see the point is paying extra money for FX motherboard these days, unless you want some odd feature you only find in 990 chipsets or unless you absolutely want certainty to hit 5Ghz, at least as motherboard capability goes, which is why the Sabertooth is for. However, there is a R3.0 Sabertooth in the works (posted a few pages back), which is much better looking and with better features, so paying for R2.0 now, isn't worth it. You may as well get a 970, overclock to a decent 4.5Ghz without effort and see what you ll do with Zen.


----------



## SuperZan

Agreed. As long as you don't overpay there's nothing wrong with FX from a gaming or general productivity standpoint. If you game at 1440p or better using Intel isn't even a truly significant advantage. The 970 Aura has nice features and should be good for 4.5 easily with average cooling.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> As I do my research towards my own rig. *Should I stay away from 970 boards and stay with the 990x boards?* I know financially I wont be able to cross into ZEN chip land initially. I am hoping for drop in prices as people, especially gamers who have been pinning for AMD to get their act together, rush forward to upgrade. Maybe a somewhat major sell off and of course dealers dropping prices on already in-stock boards and peripherals. So what I am hoping is for a end of summer/mid fall sale that i can take advantage off to start buying and building. I've been reading and there seems to be an Ifan/Apple-like expectation for Zen. What do you folks think?


Get the 970 Pro Aura if you plan on doing any overclocking. If you are going to just run stock and never overclock, the MSI 970 Gaming board will do just fine for that. I use the Pro at home and have my FX8300 at 4.5 Ghz well I have the MSI board at work running my 3 year old FX 8350 running at 4.2 Ghz at VID. Both of these computers are quite fast and when I do game at home, I do so at 4k, at least on my computer. At work, I have an XFX R9 380 which does work good and does well at 1080p for the rare time I can game on it.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Thank you folks for all the sage advice!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> Thank you folks for all the sage advice!


I made a mistake though. The Giga 970 Gaming uses 4+1 phase, so not the same as the 990 models. So, for overclock, i would avoid that. Basically, the thing to avoid in 970 chipset, is 4+1 phase motherboards. Which used to be the big majority up until a year ago. Not anymore. There are now many overclocking 970 motherboards.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Doesnt the 970 chipset not support 2 x 16 for gpus? So a single gpu wouldnt he limited but slightly better performance for the 990 in sli or cfx? Or am i remembering wrong?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Doesnt the 970 chipset not support 2 x 16 for gpus? So a single gpu wouldnt he limited but slightly better performance for the 990 in sli or cfx? Or am i remembering wrong?


In a recent post that i tried to reply, after doing some googling, i *think* the situation is this:

- For 970 you get either x16/4 or x8x8 or x16/x8 in the MSI 970 Gaming.
- For 990 you get either x16/x8 or x8/x8 or x16/x16 only in the case of Sabertooth.

But i can't swear about it, because in the motherboard descriptions, it was written in a very confusing way, which didn't allow me to be 100% positive.

For example, instead of putting something like x16/x8, here's how Gigabyte 990X Gaming describes it:
Quote:


> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16)
> * For optimum performance, if only one PCI Express graphics card is to be installed, be sure to install it in the PCIEX16_1 slot.
> 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8)
> * The PCIEX8 slot shares bandwidth with the PCIEX16 slot. When the PCIEX8 slot is populated, the PCIEX16 slot will operate at up to x8 mode.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5774#sp


So, to my understanding, with the asterisk enabled (in SLI/Crossfire), the motherboard becomes x8/x8. But it's not clear to me.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> In a recent post that i tried to reply, after doing some googling, i *think* the situation is this:
> 
> - For 970 you get either x16/4 or x8x8 or x16/x8 in the MSI 970 Gaming.
> - For 990 you get either x16/x8 or x8/x8 or x16/x16 only in the case of Sabertooth.
> 
> But i can't swear about it, because in the motherboard descriptions, it was written in a very confusing way, which didn't allow me to be 100% positive.
> 
> For example, instead of putting something like x16/x8, here's how Gigabyte 990X Gaming describes it:
> So, to my understanding, with the asterisk enabled (in SLI/Crossfire), the motherboard becomes x8/x8. But it's not clear to me.


yeah that's how is worded...im pretty sure the asrock killer board i had was x16 for two slots and i know my saber does but i thought i had read that the 970 chipset didnt support x16 on two slots at once and thats why the 990 chipset was more popular for those running more than one card...

As an aside i noticed some interesting behavior on the asrock killer board when i took it to mu friends house and set it up for him i was failing steess tests suddenly after it had passed them before i drove it six hours to him...then i started messing with settings and it wasnt stable with the max voltage allowed by the board 1.55v (1.41 under load) and bumping up the nb and cpu nb voltages didnt work either even with ram set to 1600mhz loose timings...i was frustrated...so i reset bios and removed cmos battery as well and rebooted well suddenly it either wouldnt recognize the ssd or would change the boot drive to the mechanical randomly on restarts...so i reset bios again and everything started working as expected with ram at proper timings and such but still failing stress tests...so it was doing fine in gaming and i was out of time....so i left it as was and came home....he calls me two days later...hey man the pc wont boot....ok does it give you an error of any kind or what...yeah it says system time and date not set hit f1 for setup or f2 to continue, if i hit f2 it hangs at windows login everytime....i smh and went damn i never thought to check this....talked him through the process of replacing cmos battery and resetting the bios and settings...works like a charm now and passes stressors again...we were also having issues gaming withframerate drops for no reason...those went away as well...never seen a dying cmos battery cause those types of ussues but yeah...


----------



## The Stilt

970 & 990X have 22 GPP PCI-E lanes in total, so 2x x16 is obviously impossible.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 970 & 990X have 22 GPP PCI-E lanes in total, so 2x x16 is obviously impossible.


970 maybe 990fx is possible. Edit thought you were talking about the fx chipset not x varient.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The advantages of the EU are what benefits Germany and its export driven economy as I see it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Well, to be fair, the euro was french initiative, where they dragged Germany in, in exchange for allowing Germany reunification. I don't think that the French had ANY idea that the euro would be the pefect gift for Germany, rather than the golden cage and that the french economy itself would fall victim. But what happened, was that Germany soon after, took over the euro area and despite that the French continue to illude themselves otherwise, the Germans are now running the show and simply try to give a political bone here and there to France , in order to show that they aren't dominating Brussels. Same as Renzi, who domestically has been saying for years "this thing can't continue, we will make our voice heard" and as soon as he goes to Berlin and sees Merkel, he ****s his pants.

The fact is, that the way that the euro conversion was made, it became a very seemless procedure for Germany, because it was 1:1 conversion. So nothing changed. In Italy for example, 1936 lire was converted to 1 euro. This, in real life, led to round up in prices, because it was very unpractical to make perfect conversions and so all prices went up. This on its turn caused some salary hikes, to compensate this and absorb the social impact. While doing this, the Germans, had a reform, where the froze their wages. They also breached the stability pact to absorb the social cost of doing that, by spending more money for welfare. At the same time, the competitors of Germany, found themselves, with an overvalued currency, increased wages and to make things worse, without eurobonds. So you have Germany, which is like the firstborn, the strongest inside the nest, getting stronger and the others getting weaker and as time passes, Germany becomes even stronger, becoming like a black hole for the EU trade. Which is how from a neutral trade balance before the EU, they are now at +25 bln.

At the same time, Italy for example has told them "OK, at least give some raises to your workers, so that they can buy more things, so that we can sell more to them too". Germany only recently decided to give a small raise to them. For the past years, the german reply was "our surplus is ours and if you want to get your share back, reduce your wages". At the same time, we had to do that, but without breaching the stability pact. To make things worse, it's the absense of eurobonds. So, what happens is this: You are in a position, where your "partner in union" is effectively sucking dry everything around you and he can borrow money to throw on his economy at 0% interest rate, while you can do that for 2% or more (Italy arrived to 4 or 5% during the last years). So, you are playing catch up, against someone who is your "partner", but is also your competitor and he not only starts from advanced position, but he also gets to throw money on his economy which his borrows much cheaper than you. So, how are you supposed to catch up with him? "By doing austerity". Unfortunately austerity has the bad effect of bringing also recession, which makes the debt go up. So it's like chasing your own tail. This is chart of Italian (red) and German (blue) industrial output over the years. Grey area is the euro introduction. There is the big fall due to the US imported crisis and then there are the effects of the austerity:



Greece is the living proof of that policy, where in 2010 it asked "help" with debt at 120% and 6 years after "saving" it, they have a debt of like 180% of GDP and we all pretend that this is a success, that Greece will pay it back etc. Because, the EU since the US 2008 crisis, is throwing money to save banks, not countries or people. The bail out of Greece, was in reality a bail out of the french and german banks (italian were much less exposed). The absurd thing of this situation, is that had the EU thrown a small fraction of the money that wholeheartedly gives for bank saving to the real economies of the europeriphery, these economies would bounce back, much like the Marshal plan made the post-war Europe bounce back too. Instead, we play the "discipline game", where we must follow the rules to the bitter end. For example, in Italy, there have been because of the austerity, countless small and medium businesses that shut down. This means, they produce nothing, they don't generate the money that they were, they are not giving the jobs that they were. Wouldn't have been better to use money that is thrown to bizzare bureaucratic projects or to bank saving to support those businesses? Then, you have the Brussels Company, shocked, about how the image of EU doesn't seem "appealing" in many EU countries and are shocked because of Brexit.









Some time ago, a friend sent me this, which i think explains how distorted the decision making in Brussels is. It's a continuation of the Geithner testimony if you will. The basic conclusion to which i came, is that, those bureaucracts aren't so much interested into solving a problem, as they are into "setting an example" and "enforcing our policy to others, no matter the cost".






^ I found this video deeply disturbing, both because of the mentality and for the undeground mechanisms of power that exist in the Brussels Palace and we know little about.

The interesting part, is this. Italy has partecipated in the bail out of Greece, Ireland, Portugal, in equal amount as France. And, looking at it, we 've burnt money to literally save 2-3 important banks and the german obsession about "austerity", even if this means, more burnt money. Well, at least on paper. In reality, we didn't really give actual money, the ESM has made some long term loans guaranteed by the EU members and we gave warranties. We 'd lose money if Greece was unable to repay in the distant future. Those that are definitely bailed out, are Deutsche Bank and PNB Paribas, that had the biggest exposure on Greece and got paid with hot cash from the ESM (the european mechanism). Which leaves, Ireland, saved, but with increased debt, Portugal barely saved, but with increased debt, Greece not saved and with such debt that they may as well put a sign on their door "sold out to creditors", cause they will be paying a humongous debt until the end of time (they got the worst of both worlds, they got bankruptcy effects without the debt cut that a normal bankruptcy gives),, Italy hoping for 1% growth and 133% debt, Spain with unemployment over 20%, France pretends that there is nothing wrong and that it is as strong as ever, while they had violent protests for the new labour law and the extreme right Marie Le Pen is galopping to power and in polls something like 60% of French have negative opinion of EU and Le Pen is asking for FREXIT referendum too.

At the end, i guess one could argue that the Brexit is just the slap on the face of the Brussels beauraucrats that all this time have been pretending that this situation is a functional union.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 970 & 990X have 22 GPP PCI-E lanes in total, so 2x x16 is obviously impossible.


if thats the case then x16 and x8 is as well...i wasnt very good at math but even i know 16 plus 8 is 24....


----------



## KarathKasun

990x is 970 AFAIK. It just had uprated clocks for the HTT bus. 970 is rated for 4800MT(2400 HTT) 990X is rated for 5200MT(2600 HTT).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> if thats the case then x16 and x8 is as well...i wasnt very good at math but even i know 16 plus 8 is 24....


http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/48691.pdf (Page 9.)

*990FX / SR5690 aka. RD990 == RD890*

2600MHz HT3
42 PCI-E 2.0 links
10 links reserved for GPP and A-Link (always 4x)
32 PCI-E links usable

*990X / SR5670 aka. RD980 == RD880*

2600MHz HT3
22 PCI-E 2.0 links
6 links reserved for GPP and A-Link (always 4x)
16 PCI-E links usable

*970 / SR5650 aka. RX980 == RX880*

2400MHz HT3
22 PCI-E 2.0 links
6 links reserved for GPP and A-Link (always 4x)
16 PCI-E links usable

A-Link = Southbridge to Northbridge.

Naturally these are all physically the same exact silicon, ~41.5mm² 65nm RD890. Only the fused configuration differs.


----------



## Mega Man

Sad news. it has been awhile since she was with us, but it looks like kittencake was killed, by a drunk driver.

you will be missed, but never forgotten !
i want to post this poem- from my fav talk radio show - here is a bit of the transcript of the poem i love
Quote:


> The author of the poem is unknown
> 
> the title is - when I am dead.
> 
> I do not want a curious crowd, to come with limitations loud, when I am dead. Nor will I want my words and ways rehearsed by them with tardy praise, when life was fled. I only want the very few. Who stood through good and evil to, true friendships test. Just those who sought to find the good and then as only true friends could forgave the rest. I'd have them come on these very few and drop perhaps a tear or two. And then without a sob or moan, Go softly out and leave alone. My soul to rest.


----------



## hurricane28

That's very very sad news indeed








Did you know her personally?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sad news. it has been awhile since she was with us, but it looks like kittencake was killed, by a drunk driver.
> 
> you will be missed, but never forgotten !
> i want to post this poem- from my fav talk radio show - here is a bit of the transcript of the poem i love
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the poem is unknown
> 
> the title is - when I am dead.
> 
> I do not want a curious crowd, to come with limitations loud, when I am dead. Nor will I want my words and ways rehearsed by them with tardy praise, when life was fled. I only want the very few. Who stood through good and evil to, true friendships test. Just those who sought to find the good and then as only true friends could forgave the rest. I'd have them come on these very few and drop perhaps a tear or two. And then without a sob or moan, Go softly out and leave alone. My soul to rest.
Click to expand...

Oh that just sucks........I mean really truly sucks.

She was such a nice person


----------



## mus1mus

she was online just for the last couple of hours or so though...


----------



## hurricane28

I saw too that her account was online 5 hours ago but that doesn't proof that it was actually her because we can't see that obviously.. it can be that friends or family logged in and notify people on here..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I saw too that her account was online 5 hours ago but that doesn't proof that it was actually her because we can't see that obviously.. it can be that friends or family logged in and notify people on here..


Dude, get yourself straight. I'm not contradicting anything. But between, her being dead and alive, I am wishing for the latter.


----------



## Benjiw

Lets not argue please, RIP Kittencake.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's very very sad news indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know her personally?


No we just talked alot on steam
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sad news. it has been awhile since she was with us, but it looks like kittencake was killed, by a drunk driver.
> 
> you will be missed, but never forgotten !
> i want to post this poem- from my fav talk radio show - here is a bit of the transcript of the poem i love
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the poem is unknown
> 
> the title is - when I am dead.
> 
> I do not want a curious crowd, to come with limitations loud, when I am dead. Nor will I want my words and ways rehearsed by them with tardy praise, when life was fled. I only want the very few. Who stood through good and evil to, true friendships test. Just those who sought to find the good and then as only true friends could forgave the rest. I'd have them come on these very few and drop perhaps a tear or two. And then without a sob or moan, Go softly out and leave alone. My soul to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that just sucks........I mean really truly sucks.
> 
> She was such a nice person
Click to expand...

Yea. Her sister just told me on steam


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's very very sad news indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know her personally?
> 
> 
> 
> No we just talked alot on steam
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sad news. it has been awhile since she was with us, but it looks like kittencake was killed, by a drunk driver.
> 
> you will be missed, but never forgotten !
> i want to post this poem- from my fav talk radio show - here is a bit of the transcript of the poem i love
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the poem is unknown
> 
> the title is - when I am dead.
> 
> I do not want a curious crowd, to come with limitations loud, when I am dead. Nor will I want my words and ways rehearsed by them with tardy praise, when life was fled. I only want the very few. Who stood through good and evil to, true friendships test. Just those who sought to find the good and then as only true friends could forgave the rest. I'd have them come on these very few and drop perhaps a tear or two. And then without a sob or moan, Go softly out and leave alone. My soul to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that just sucks........I mean really truly sucks.
> 
> She was such a nice person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Her sister just told me on steam
Click to expand...

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.
Sending prayers of forgiveness, strength and peace to her family and friends.


----------



## Undervolter

@MegaMan
Oh my, i completely misunderstood this "kittencake" event. My condolences to you and her family.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No we just talked alot on steam
> Yea. Her sister just told me on steam


Wow, heavy man. My condolences to you, her family and friends..


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sad news. it has been awhile since she was with us, but it looks like kittencake was killed, by a drunk driver.
> 
> you will be missed, but never forgotten !
> i want to post this poem- from my fav talk radio show - here is a bit of the transcript of the poem i love
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The author of the poem is unknown
> 
> the title is - when I am dead.
> 
> I do not want a curious crowd, to come with limitations loud, when I am dead. Nor will I want my words and ways rehearsed by them with tardy praise, when life was fled. I only want the very few. Who stood through good and evil to, true friendships test. Just those who sought to find the good and then as only true friends could forgave the rest. I'd have them come on these very few and drop perhaps a tear or two. And then without a sob or moan, Go softly out and leave alone. My soul to rest.
Click to expand...

Will look into this, She was "Localish" to me, Might be to recent for details to be released. This is Very Sad Day.


----------



## Maikalwolf

newegg listed the rx480 out of stock already? but they did post a list of what they will initially offer.

http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/3868/8762/original.jpg


----------



## Mega Man

that is normal, upload the stuff to the site early., then load it with quantities and correct pricing when it is released


----------



## mus1mus

And will probably be labelled as "OUT OF STOCK" come release day.


----------



## DarkJoney

Guys, will FX 8370 work on MSI 990X-GD55?


----------



## SuperZan

https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/990XAGD55.html#support-cpu

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/990XAGD55.html#support-cpu

It's listed as supporting an 8350 so it'd support an 8370. IIRC it's 8+2 phase and 140W-rated so it should work but I wouldn't be able to speak to how well. @cssorkinman would know a lot more about MSI and FX overclocking.


----------



## DarkJoney

What about stability?
I am mistaken, and bought 8370 for this board... Supplier won't replace this CPU with the 8320. I don't know, should I open the box and try to launch system?


----------



## KarathKasun

Looks like 8+2, should be fine at stock at the very least. Might even OC decently. VRM heatsink looks a bit small for pushing much over 4.6ghz though.


----------



## DarkJoney

I won't overclock it, I am upgrading not my PC.
Main thing that I would see it running in stock.
So, nobody had experience of launching this CPU at MSI 990X before?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> I won't overclock it, I am upgrading not my PC.
> Main thing that I would see it running in stock.
> So, nobody had experience of launching this CPU at MSI 990X before?


Should run fine @ stock. Ive seen people running that chip in relatively cheap heatsinked 4+1 boards without much issue at stock (perhaps thermal throttling). The 990xa GD55, while not a great board AFAIK, is miles better than the 4+1 trash boards around.

The VRM heatsink on it is actually fairly beefy, I thought you had said 990x-ud5 which has a shrimpy VRM heatsink.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Outside of their price point which would be the better buy for gaming? Outside of the price point.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%20601203818&Tpk=rx%20480&ignorear=1

Also I read where other models would be available within the next few weeks. As well as the other 400 series model. I'm not a believer in early adoption is it looks like better choices are coming and I located an old friend near Dad's area that can visit him when he returns and for a good Pernil and Arros con Gandulez will tweak the rig for him if I send him the card. There is still power in my mom's cooking!


----------



## Maikalwolf

XFX Radeon RX 480 DirectX 12 RX-480M8BBA6 8GB 256-Bit DDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card

iOver Clocked to 1328MHz, Backplate and DP to DVI adapter included- lol $269.99 in an email I just received..."out of stock"

Well they just went up, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%20601203818&Tpk=rx%20480&ignorear=1

Nicely priced above the suggested $199/$220 I budgeted. I'll wait to see who else has them and perhaps what the other RX400 series come in at.

I believe these are the 8gb cards though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Guys, will FX 8370 work on MSI 990X-GD55?


It's not officially supported in any bios version they have listed on the website , but the 8350's are. It's the only 990 MSI board I don't own or I would check it out for you. Based on my experience with unsupported 9xxx chips on the 990FXA GD 65, it should work , but may not be able to set proper default voltages/standard and turbo speeds for the cpu unless you do so manually.
DO NOT USE OC GENIE ...ever but its particularly important not to if you are using an unsupported chip.
There aren't many of those boards in use here with the FX 8 cores but the 2 people I have talked to get along just fine. The 8370 I have is a great undervolter , much easier on voltage than any of the 8350 or 8320's I've had - I'd actually feel better about trying to power the chip you have than the alternatives at a given clockspeed. Board should be good to 4.5ghz fairly easy, just keep airflow on the socket vrm and northbridge.

Good luck and have fun with the new build !


----------



## DarkJoney

Quote:


> Good luck and have fun with the new build !


Thank you for the expalantion, I have received parts from the supplier, I hope that board will work with the 8370 fine








This is not my PC, I own a PC repair shop, and I got this one for upgrade. I am waiting for R9 480X now, going to install it too.

I owned FX at 2013-2015, I still keep my Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 with 8320 at home, really liked it, but I got LGA2011-V3 for cheap year ago








That's why I know about this club.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkJoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and have fun with the new build !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the expalantion, I have received parts from the supplier, I hope that board will work with the 8370 fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not my PC, I own a PC repair shop, and I got this one for upgrade. I am waiting for R9 480X now, going to install it too.
> 
> I owned FX at 2013-2015, I still keep my Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 with 8320 at home, really liked it, but I got LGA2011-V3 for cheap year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I know about this club.
Click to expand...

I see, should make for a nice rig. What is the batch number on that 8370?


----------



## Maikalwolf

Hey folks, has anyone taken a look at the FX 480's and can you give me an opinion on which one would be best band for the buck for the system I outlined?


----------



## bigdayve

I haven't done research on any individual model. I bet they're comparable to one another. I think all of them that came out today are 8GB. The 4GB model will come out later.

I read the review on Tom's Hardware. It looked like their biggest criticism of the RX 480's is that they should have a 8 pin power connector instead of an 6 pin connector. As a result, the card would draw more power than recommended from the motherboard which could cause audio problems (static I think) and add a little heat to the motherboard. It seems to me this won't be a big deal unless you plan to crossfire at some point.

To me it'll be worth waiting a while for the new platform to mature before upgrading to it or I might pick up a 290x if I can get a used one for cheap.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Well and i thought the same thing, waiting for the whole 400 series to come out later in the month. Or picking something else up like

ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Overclocked 4GB DDR5 DisplayPort HDMI 2.0 DVI-I Graphic Card TURBO-GTX960-O C-4GD5 for $199. Or its twin ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 960 Overclocked 4 GB DDR5 128-bit DisplayPort HDMI 2.0 DVI-I Graphics Card for 213. until the dust settles on the Rx 4xx series.

My readings also found that the AMD cards are power hogs? So my question then is between Asus, Gigabite, EVGA, Sapphire, or MSI or even Zoltac is there a big difference?

Now I was able to put this one on back order list, PowerColor Radeon RX 480 DirectX 12 AXRX 480 4GBD5-M3DH 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Video Card

But then I read about the power hungry AMDs. I can still cancel though.


----------



## Mega Man

no they are not that bad, people just want to slam amd.

your looking at a difference of maybe $5 eevery year or so


----------



## SuperZan

Exactly as Mega Man said. The 480 is using more power than some people thought it would but it's still a considerable reduction from previous AMD cards, and even those weren't really going to destroy your electric bill unless you were running banks of them for coin-mining.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Good to know. I will leave my order going for a few days see if they fill it. If it gets too close to the "Dad event I may go for something else. What do you folks think about these,

ASUS GeForce GTX 960 Overclocked 4GB DDR5 DisplayPort HDMI 2.0 DVI-I Graphic Card TURBO-GTX960-O C-4GD5 for $199.

Or its twin ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 960 Overclocked 4 GB DDR5 128-bit DisplayPort HDMI 2.0 DVI-I Graphics Card for 213.


----------



## mus1mus

960 is garbage. FYI

Aim for a 970 as the minimum.. 980 is the target competition of the RX 480.


----------



## Mega Man

.... keeping my mouth shut .....


----------



## Mega Man

and... double post....

dear god, people been bashing amd all day, as the 480 doesnt beat the 1070...... am i the only one that sees a 200-250$ card being pitted against a 450-500$ card and watching people whine?

then the "amd hype train" where did the hype come from ? was it from amd? if so please show me, they basically said you will like it for ~ 200-250 $ all this hype came from outside of amd, but that is amds fault ? how so,

are these people so in the tank against amd that they dont see the stupidity of this ?

amd i the only one who does not understand why a card that costs HALF of the card it is being compared to is ok with the card that costs less loosing ?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 960 is garbage. FYI
> 
> Aim for a 970 as the minimum.. 980 is the target competition of the RX 480.


Was looking at GTX 980 myself and picked up a used Titan 6GB for 300 and some change. Very comparable game play to a GTX 780 while crunching numbers harder and seems to run Physx slightly better as well. Didn't want to fork out the big dollars for the GTX 980 although very super appealing... I just couldn't do it. Don't usually buy AMD/ATI cards any more for that lack of gaming physx.

Find a used GTX 760 if your looking at GTX 960 pricing. It'll game better in most cases. Find them used under 100$ at ebay now a days. Bought mine new nearly 200$ less than 2 years ago..... Wife uses it and it does great with the FX quad core.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and... double post....
> 
> dear god, people been bashing amd all day, as the 480 doesnt beat the 1070...... am i the only one that sees a 200-250$ card being pitted against a 450-500$ card and watching people whine?
> 
> then the "amd hype train" where did the hype come from ? was it from amd? if so please show me, they basically said you will like it for ~ 200-250 $ all this hype came from outside of amd, but that is amds fault ? how so,
> 
> are these people so in the tank against amd that they dont see the stupidity of this ?
> 
> amd i the only one who does not understand why a card that costs HALF of the card it is being compared to is ok with the card that costs less loosing ?


Let's just watch them and have a beer when Vega beats nVidia.









They have nothing more to say for the $200 price bracket sadly, so they'll look for things they can attack you with.

EDIT:

Opps, X8! seriously?


----------



## Gdourado

How important is ram speed on an 8370e.
Can it run 2400 ram? Does it bring a performance benefit in gaming?

Cheers


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How important is ram speed on an 8370e.
> Can it run 2400 ram? Does it bring a performance benefit in gaming?
> 
> Cheers


It can provide a small benefit, but its not worth the hassle IMHO.

Anything over DDR3 2133 is a crapshoot last I checked.


----------



## Maikalwolf

I am paying attention!!1:thumb:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How important is ram speed on an 8370e.
> Can it run 2400 ram? Does it bring a performance benefit in gaming?
> 
> Cheers


What specific kit do you have and what motherboard are you running?

Aida 64's cache and memory benchmark does a good job of gauging performance if you want to see the difference it can make.


----------



## uddarts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> I am paying attention!!1:thumb:












ud


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 960 is garbage. FYI
> 
> Aim for a 970 as the minimum.. 980 is the target competition of the RX 480.


The benches I saw, the 980 beats the RX 480 almost every time. It competes with the 970, but it's more reasonably priced, especially for 8GB. The RX 480 performs more like a $300 card than a $400 card. It costs 200-$240. There's not much reason to upgrade to an RX 480 from a 290 or even a 380. The new card is a good deal and I'll probably buy on this fall, but it's not a "revolution." I'm not a fanboy for red or green, but I think it was definitely a little over-hyped.

I'm hoping the performance will get better as manufacturers optimize it.

Questions: How much does ram on the video card compensate for ram on the motherboard? For example, I have 8GB of ram and it's not very fast. I'm pretty much set on not upgrading it until I overhaul my PC again. Would it be especially important for me to get more memory on a video card?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> The benches I saw, the 980 beats the RX 480 almost every time. It competes with the 970, but it's more reasonably priced, especially for 8GB. The RX 480 performs more like a $300 card than a $400 card. It costs 200-$240. There's not much reason to upgrade to an RX 480 from a 290 or even a 380. The new card is a good deal and I'll probably buy on this fall, but it's not a "revolution." I'm not a fanboy for red or green, but I think it was definitely a little over-hyped.
> 
> I'm hoping the performance will get better as manufacturers optimize it.
> 
> Questions: How much does ram on the video card compensate for ram on the motherboard? For example, I have 8GB of ram and it's not very fast. I'm pretty much set on not upgrading it until I overhaul my PC again. Would it be especially important for me to get more memory on a video card?


Not much AFAIK. 8GB system RAM should be plenty for a year or so.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How important is ram speed on an 8370e.
> Can it run 2400 ram? Does it bring a performance benefit in gaming?
> 
> Cheers


Like everything, it can. Iirc bf4 was one of the more affected titles

Imo it helps allot the higher you clock the cpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How important is ram speed on an 8370e.
> Can it run 2400 ram? Does it bring a performance benefit in gaming?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It can provide a small benefit, but its not worth the hassle IMHO.
> 
> Anything over DDR3 2133 is a crapshoot last I checked.
Click to expand...

It really isn't unless you are trying to push 32gb, most of the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 960 is garbage. FYI
> 
> Aim for a 970 as the minimum.. 980 is the target competition of the RX 480.
> 
> 
> 
> The benches I saw, the 980 beats the RX 480 almost every time. It competes with the 970, but it's more reasonably priced, especially for 8GB. The RX 480 performs more like a $300 card than a $400 card. It costs 200-$240. There's not much reason to upgrade to an RX 480 from a 290 or even a 380. The new card is a good deal and I'll probably buy on this fall, but it's not a "revolution." I'm not a fanboy for red or green, but I think it was definitely a little over-hyped.
> 
> I'm hoping the performance will get better as manufacturers optimize it.
> 
> Questions: How much does ram on the video card compensate for ram on the motherboard? For example, I have 8GB of ram and it's not very fast. I'm pretty much set on not upgrading it until I overhaul my PC again. Would it be especially important for me to get more memory on a video card?
Click to expand...

That is like asking I get hot in my black car, do I need an oil change?

One does not hit the other.

Video card memory is used for detail in game. If you overflow your video memory into your ram you will have poor performance to the point most will not like it nor will run it.

How high of settings do you want to run in your games?

Games like shadow of mortified and iirc tomb raider rise of the tomb raider benefits from more ram (video)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> The benches I saw, the 980 beats the RX 480 almost every time. It competes with the 970, but it's more reasonably priced, especially for 8GB. The RX 480 performs more like a $300 card than a $400 card. It costs 200-$240. There's not much reason to upgrade to an RX 480 from a 290 or even a 380. The new card is a good deal and I'll probably buy on this fall, but it's not a "revolution." I'm not a fanboy for red or green, but I think it was definitely a little over-hyped.
> 
> I'm hoping the performance will get better as manufacturers optimize it.
> 
> Questions: How much does ram on the video card compensate for ram on the motherboard? For example, I have 8GB of ram and it's not very fast. I'm pretty much set on not upgrading it until I overhaul my PC again. Would it be especially important for me to get more memory on a video card?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much AFAIK. 8GB system RAM should be plenty for a year or so.
Click to expand...

I have not built a system with less then 16 in 4 years at least


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Games like shadow of mortified and iirc tomb raider rise of the tomb raider benefits from more ram (video)
> I have not built a system with less then 16 in 4 years at least


My ram is almost 5 years old







I'm not convinced I would get a justifiable performance bump by upgrading it on my current rig. My new SSD is making me happy for now. I may change my mind, but I think I won't get faster or greater capacity ram until I get a FinFet CPU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Games like shadow of mortified and iirc tomb raider rise of the tomb raider benefits from more ram *(video)*
> I have not built a system with less then 16 in 4 years at least
> 
> 
> 
> My ram is almost 5 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced I would get a justifiable performance bump by upgrading it on my current rig. My new SSD is making me happy for now. I may change my mind, but I think I won't get faster or greater capacity ram until I get a FinFet CPU.
Click to expand...

?

I never said you should my entire statement to you was about video ram which is what you asked about

The striked out portion was to someone else


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ?
> 
> I never said you should my entire statement to you was about video ram which is what you asked about
> 
> The striked out portion was to someone else


That's true, sorry.

Thanks for the explanation on the video ram and ram question.


----------



## diggiddi

16Gb RAM would be the minimum I'd start out with, some games like Forza 6 Apex require it for higher settings. BF4 with Mantle was very smoth with high speed RAM. It ran smoother with 2400 mhz sticks and a stock 8350 than 1600 mhz and 4.8ghz OC.

But even though Mantle seems to be no longer supported, higher speed ram mostly improves your minimum frame rates and can add a few frames on the top end in some games

WRT VRAM, 4gb at the minimum, 8gb is gravy but all depends on your game/workload

TLDR Find out V/RAM for your most demanding/favorite title and build around that


----------



## Alastair

I just saw the news about kitten. This is terrible news. I am now sad.


----------



## Gdourado

Not trying to start a war, but honestly looking for information...
For a gaming rig, how does an 8370e with a 970 aura board and 16gb of 2133 ram compare against a 2500k with 16gb of 1600 ram?
The price of the AMD setup is about the same as a used 2500k bundle with a nice z77 board.
How do they compare in gaming with a fairly powerfull gpu like a 290X or 390X? How about smoothness and minimum framerate?

Anyone compared both systems?
I know the 2500k is quite old now, but it still sells for a high premium used, so I ask the comparison.

Cheers!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Not trying to start a war, but honestly looking for information...
> For a gaming rig, how does an 8370e with a 970 aura board and 16gb of 2133 ram compare against a 2500k with 16gb of 1600 ram?
> The price of the AMD setup is about the same as a used 2500k bundle with a nice z77 board.
> How do they compare in gaming with a fairly powerfull gpu like a 290X or 390X? How about smoothness and minimum framerate?
> 
> Anyone compared both systems?
> I know the 2500k is quite old now, but it still sells for a high premium used, so I ask the comparison.
> 
> Cheers!


Ive used FX-8370, i5 2500k, i7 2600k systems with each at ~4.6ghz and performance is more consistent with the i5/i7 (with the same GPU). The FX chips can do amazing things if the game uses more cores, but fall short in poorly coded games.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ive used FX-8370, i5 2500k, i7 2600k systems with each at ~4.6ghz and performance is more consistent with the i5/i7 (with the same GPU). The FX chips can do amazing things if the game uses more cores, but fall short in poorly coded games.


What do you mean by more consistent?
The games run smoother?
Going forward, how would the 2500k age compared to the 8370e? If a system would be to play this years games and 2017 games, would the 2500k still be the better bet?

Cheers and thanks


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ive used FX-8370, i5 2500k, i7 2600k systems with each at ~4.6ghz and performance is more consistent with the i5/i7 (with the same GPU). The FX chips can do amazing things if the game uses more cores, but fall short in poorly coded games.


Never had an issue personally, my FX does have dips in FPS now and then but never below 120fps or so... unless I evolve in the next week or so then the extra 5fps my i5 gives me isn't going to be really noticed.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What do you mean by more consistent?
> The games run smoother?
> Going forward, how would the 2500k age compared to the 8370e? If a system would be to play this years games and 2017 games, would the 2500k still be the better bet?
> 
> Cheers and thanks


I mean that there is less FPS difference between badly coded games and games coded with more modern methods.

Also, AMD GPUs exacerbate this. Nvidia GPUs dont take quite as large of a hit on FX systems.


----------



## mus1mus

Overhead again?

hmmm


----------



## slavovid

Greetings guys
I've never overclocked or undervoltaged before and i rly dunno if i can read all 6110 posts.

I did read the start and the guide and looked up my bios last night - ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0

looking around things that were not the same as the guide ofc i hit one " CPU OC" button and it put the FX 8350 at something like 4400 - 4600 boost clock even more than those
i turned them back down as before reloaded standard settings i had and rebooted to normal stock 4000-4200 but after the reboot the system said OC failed and rebooted me once again
my ram was downlocked to 1600 (used to stay at 2400) fixed that and after the 2-nd reboot everything was normal.

My goal is not big i want to maybe undervolt a little and OC a little so i can possibly get stable +10-20% oc while keeping similar power draw and temperatures

for the record i am using an old heatsink - thermalright ifx 14 that fits and seems to work nicely but i just don't rly want to get to highest possible clocks and temperatures so i can keep the system as quiet as it is and as power hungry as it is now.

My question is can i use the system OC tool to OC to something stable and use that state to undervolt or are those software tools unreliable. I am talking about the software tool that comes with the motherboard and allows for some auto detecting OC
What i did last night from the BIOS seemed to try to do the same thing automaticaly detect OC stable clocks.

Or should i got for say 4200-4300 base + 200 autoboost feature and then see if that can be optimized for less power draw?









Maybe i want too much from you just let me know if that is the case and i shall burry myself in reading through the thread.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Greetings guys
> I've never overclocked or undervoltaged before and i rly dunno if i can read all 6110 posts.
> 
> I did read the start and the guide and looked up my bios last night - ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> 
> looking around things that were not the same as the guide ofc i hit one " CPU OC" button and it put the FX 8350 at something like 4400 - 4600 boost clock even more than those
> i turned them back down as before reloaded standard settings i had and rebooted to normal stock 4000-4200 but after the reboot the system said OC failed and rebooted me once again
> my ram was downlocked to 1600 (used to stay at 2400) fixed that and after the 2-nd reboot everything was normal.
> 
> My goal is not big i want to maybe undervolt a little and OC a little so i can possibly get stable +10-20% oc while keeping similar power draw and temperatures
> 
> for the record i am using an old heatsink - thermalright ifx 14 that fits and seems to work nicely but i just don't rly want to get to highest possible clocks and temperatures so i can keep the system as quiet as it is and as power hungry as it is now.
> 
> My question is can i use the system OC tool to OC to something stable and use that state to undervolt or are those software tools unreliable. I am talking about the software tool that comes with the motherboard and allows for some auto detecting OC
> What i did last night from the BIOS seemed to try to do the same thing automaticaly detect OC stable clocks.
> 
> Or should i got for say 4200-4300 base + 200 autoboost feature and then see if that can be optimized for less power draw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i want too much from you just let me know if that is the case and i shall burry myself in reading through the thread.


For starters, I recommend you turn off the autoboost/turbo feature and gradually increase your CPU multiplier to the autoboost/turbo speed. Check for stability each time you change your CPU multiplier. Many people can oc their FX chips to their boost/turbo setting without any increase in voltage. You may not even need to turn off power saving features. I would recommend trying that.

You could try the software OC. Especially, if you don't want to invest a lot of time and energy. That said, just about anyone in this forum would recommend manual overclocking, changing voltages, adjusting multipliers, etc. It's more reliable and easier to troubleshoot.

I just googled that cooler you have, you should be able to get good performance from it. Your motherboard VRM temperatures may be your biggest hurdle.

If you update your rig in your signature we could be of more help.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> For starters, I recommend you turn off the autoboost/turbo feature and gradually increase your CPU multiplier to the autoboost/turbo speed. Check for stability each time you change your CPU multiplier. Many people can oc their FX chips to their boost/turbo setting without any increase in voltage. You may not even need to turn off power saving features. I would recommend trying that.
> 
> You could try the software OC. Especially, if you don't want to invest a lot of time and energy. That said, just about anyone in this forum would recommend manual overclocking, changing voltages, adjusting multipliers, etc. It's more reliable and easier to troubleshoot.
> 
> I just googled that cooler you have, you should be able to get good performance from it. Your motherboard VRM temperatures may be your biggest hurdle.
> 
> If you update your rig in your signature we could be of more help.


+1. I have the same MoBo and the AI Tweaker ASUS includes will greatly limit the clocks you can achieve. In fact I max out at 4.4 when I use it, but I'm sure I can go higher, especially under an H100i. I'm just waiting until I have time to do it properly.


----------



## slavovid

Something is not OK








i went in and followed This guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance

and went in and Undervolted by 0.0625 as it was suggested as 0.00625 as steping when i went on the Vcore tab
i started trying with 0.1 but it froze so i went back to 0.08 and then to 0.0625 but after running Prime95

i reached 62C package temp and stopped it and the FX is not even OC-ed
i am atm writing this at iddle temperature of 25-27 C

that's the temperature of the package








Right now my CPU temperature is 40 C
i don't know if the reading is wrong or

5 min Iddle CPU temperature 37C / Temperature package 21C HW monitor 1.29.0 version
After running Prime 95 on Blend for about 5 min i reached
CPU temperature 68C / Temperature package 64C

Room temperature is about 27-28C and opening or closing the case doesn't seem to change anything so it's doesn't look like to be lack of airflow
My fans are working at less than 1000 rpm thou i wonder if that's a problem
Got 1 on the back of the PC 1 on the CPU cooler and one in front of the PC for intake they are all properly faced to suck in from the front and to exhaust at the back
i've also made some cutting pieces of my desk improvements as to not block the air around the PC so it's going out behind the Desk wierd stuff.









i am worried. Thought about changing the thermal paste but found out i have ran out and will have to buy some before i redo that.








After letting it cool for less than a minute it's back to 25C (package)

FX 8350
Thermalright Inferno IFX-14 CPU
M5A99FX PRO R2.0
DDR - 2x4GB - Golden Empire Max Bandwight 800 Mhz CL 11-13-13 D3-2400
700w cooler master b700 v2 PSU
GTX 650

a Bunch of drives also


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Something is not OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went in and followed This guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance
> 
> and went in and Undervolted by 0.0625 as it was suggested as 0.00625 as steping when i went on the Vcore tab
> i started trying with 0.1 but it froze so i went back to 0.08 and then to 0.0625 but after running Prime95
> 
> i reached 62C temp and stopped it and the FX is not even OC-ed
> i am atm writing this at iddle temperature of 25-27 C
> 
> that's the temperature of the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now my CPU temperature is 40 C
> i don't know if the reading is wrong or
> 
> Iddle CPU temperature 40C / Temperature package 24C HW monitor 1.29.0 version
> After running Prime 95 on Blend for about 5 min i reached
> CPU temperature 68C / Temperature package 64C
> 
> Room temperature is about 27-28C and opening or closing the case doesn't seem to change anything so it's doesn't look like to be lack of airflow
> My fans are working at less than 1000 rpm thou i wonder if that's a problem
> Got 1 on the back of the PC 1 on the CPU cooler and one in front of the PC for intake they are all properly faced to suck in from the front and to exhaust at the back
> i've also made some cutting pieces of my desk improvements as to not block the air around the PC so it's going out behind the Desk wierd stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am worried. Thought about changing the thermal paste but found out i have ran out and will have to buy some before i redo that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After letting it cool for less than a minute it's back to 25C (package)
> 
> FX 8350
> Thermalright Inferno IFX-14 CPU
> M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> DDR - 2x4GB - Golden Empire Max Bandwight 800 Mhz CL 11-13-13 D3-2400
> 700w cooler master b700 v2 PSU
> GTX 650
> 
> a Bunch of drives also


Those temps are high. My CPU idles around 20C and loads around 60C. I probably have higher vcore/oc and certainly a lesser cooler than you, so I wouldn't expect such a disparity. Reapplying new thermal paste may help you out. In the meantime, you could try and speed those fans up. Some fans, especially bigger ones may top out at just over 1000 rpm, so maybe they're performing close to spec.

The good news is the temps you reported are just within a safe operating range.

You might consider HWinfo64 for monitoring your system. See if it reports anything different than HWmonitor. You might also want to download IBT AVX for stress testing. It burns hotter than Prime, so watch your CPU temp closely. I think there are links to download both on the first page of this club/thread.


----------



## slavovid

i maxed the fans out they run at 1150-1200 rpm and still going over 60C

2 of them are Fractal design Silent Series R3 120mm the 3-rd is something similar in size but don't know what it is. I found some thermal paste that was left over in some intel pentium fan box but it's too little and not sure if i want to use that. Thinking about it even if it's not enough might be better than my current state









DSC_0169.jpg 492k .jpg file


Let me know if you think the thermal paste should be enough







i feel like a noob i've reaplied thermal paste many times before but am afraid for some reason now







Maybe because it's friday and i don't have any other left if i screw-up


----------



## bigdayve

A little thermal paste goes a long way, but that looks about empty. Besides it might be old or low quality. I'd just get something new.

You could try it and if it works, great. If not, you may not be able to use the computer for a minute and you'll have to apply the paste twice (which is a chore IMO).


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Not trying to start a war, but honestly looking for information...
> For a gaming rig, how does an 8370e with a 970 aura board and 16gb of 2133 ram compare against a 2500k with 16gb of 1600 ram?
> The price of the AMD setup is about the same as a used 2500k bundle with a nice z77 board.
> How do they compare in gaming with a fairly powerfull gpu like a 290X or 390X? How about smoothness and minimum framerate?
> 
> Anyone compared both systems?
> I know the 2500k is quite old now, but it still sells for a high premium used, so I ask the comparison.
> 
> Cheers!


The single thread performance of my 8370 @ 5 ghz is about the same as the 2500k, but most do not OC that far so the 2500k is better there.

OTOH: The Witcher 3. The 2015 Game of the Year. Go to their forums and you will find intel quad users reporting 100% CPU loads and stuttering while the FX users are doing just fine.

Conclusion: Single thread performance is becoming less important while multi thread performance is becoming more important. This means that the 2500k is nearing the end of its life cycle while the FX is getting better with age as more software is becoming multi threaded.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Something is not OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went in and followed This guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance
> 
> and went in and Undervolted by 0.0625 as it was suggested as 0.00625 as steping when i went on the Vcore tab
> i started trying with 0.1 but it froze so i went back to 0.08 and then to 0.0625 but after running Prime95
> 
> i reached 62C package temp and stopped it and the FX is not even OC-ed
> i am atm writing this at iddle temperature of 25-27 C
> 
> FX 8350
> Thermalright Inferno IFX-14 CPU
> M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> DDR - 2x4GB - Golden Empire Max Bandwight 800 Mhz CL 11-13-13 D3-2400
> 700w cooler master b700 v2 PSU
> GTX 650
> 
> a Bunch of drives also


In previous post, you hope for 10-20% overclock, while undervolted. This kind of defeats the meaning of undervolting. 10% overclock on 8350 is 400Mhz. So you want 4.4-4.8Ghz undervolted. The 4.8Ghz is out of the question. The 4.4 is *probably* out of the question and even if you could make it, heatwise you won't gain much, since you overclock, which increases power consumption/heat. 4Ghz undervolted, gains you 15W. As soon as you overlock and/or raise voltage above that, this "gain" vanishes, as you can imagine.

Anyway, for 4Ghz, follow the guide here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1602533/help-with-oc-my-fx-8320-on-a-extreme4-motherboard#post_25241923

^ With this method, you lose turbo. In my motherboards, you can't undervolt with Turbo on, UNLESS you use the guide in my signature (which probably works only on Win7). I don't know about ASUS.

Once you 're stable there, you can move on to higher clocks (raise multiplier, raise vcore, see if you are stable, repeat).

Also, a picture worths a thousand words. It would help others help you, if instead of narrating things, you would just post a screenshot of HWMonitor/HWInfo under stress.

Good luck.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The single thread performance of my 8370 @ 5 ghz is about the same as the 2500k, but most do not OC that far so the 2500k is better there.
> 
> OTOH: The Witcher 3. The 2015 Game of the Year. Go to their forums and you will find intel quad users reporting 100% CPU loads and stuttering while the FX users are doing just fine.
> 
> Conclusion: Single thread performance is becoming less important while multi thread performance is becoming more important. This means that the 2500k is nearing the end of its life cycle while the FX is getting better with age as more software is becoming multi threaded.


Was reading this article.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-intel-core-i3-6100-review
This got me pricing out an i3 6100 with a mid tier z170 board and a ddr4 3200 kit and the price is really good.
But following what you said, a dual core hyper threaded CPU might be a no no at this point, despite the big performance in current games?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Was reading this article.
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-intel-core-i3-6100-review
> This got me pricing out an i3 6100 with a mid tier z170 board and a ddr4 3200 kit and the price is really good.
> But following what you said, a dual core hyper threaded CPU might be a no no at this point, despite the big performance in current games?


I would go with the i3 build. It'll trade blows with an FX chip depending on the game or app. Overall, I'd rather have the FX today, but the i3 has a hugely longer upgrade path if you get a decent motherboard. There are a lot of little bonuses by upgrading to the newer architecture. An LG1151 board will support Skylake and when it comes out, Kaby Lake. For once Intel is going to keep a socket for more than one generation!

Here's a pretty good thread comparing a FX6350 and an i3 6100.


----------



## miklkit

If quads are starting to struggle a duo would do even worse with only half the capacity. Unless the program only uses 1-2 cores in the first place, but those are becoming less and less common.

Example: World of Tanks used to be a single thread MMO that ran horribly on FX. They recently upgraded their engine so it now uses 4 cores. The result? I am playing with the high definition pack and everything set on maximum with TSAA and am seeing 100-120 fps with the poor little 290X being the limiting factor.

Another example: Maya. All graphics design programs like Maya used to be single thread only so creating models and such was an intel only thing. Now they are multi threaded and 8 core FX can do that too now. This is actually a big deal and will open up new markets for AMD. Like I said, FX is aging well.

@bigdayve Think about it. Buy a soso cpu now and then buy an expensive cpu later or go FX and be set for at least a year with less money spent.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Was reading this article.
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-intel-core-i3-6100-review
> This got me pricing out an i3 6100 with a mid tier z170 board and a ddr4 3200 kit and the price is really good.
> But following what you said, a dual core hyper threaded CPU might be a no no at this point, despite the big performance in current games?


You may find this useful: 8350 vs 2500K (all at stock):

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/436/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-2500K.html

Of course, if you overclock both, things change. I don't know how.

To be completely honest (trying to suppress my AMD bias), if you buy a PC in this period, at few months before FX goes EOL and with the current prices (i don't know where you live, but here Intel has dropped prices, while AMD hasn't done much), if you want a PC for games, the first question is: "Do you mind upgrading the CPU again".

The i3, is a good choice if you don't mind upgrading in a couple of years, because if games become more multithreaded and heavy, it will lag behind. The alternative is to buy either FX8 core and overclock it to at least 4.5Ghz, knowing that with some older and online games you will have some problems or buy i5 right away. The i5 6600K in multithreaded performance (even more integer heavy) is like an FX8350 at stock. So even in multithreaded games, it will perform like an 8350 at stock. Overclock it and things get better. The FX is fine CPU, but it wasn't made for games. It's more future proof than i3, but the i5 is more "game-ready", exactly because it can do the same job with less cores. And the disadvantage of the FX, is that in 3-4 months, it goes EOL. The good thing with the FX, is that even if it has lower IPC, it has still 8 threads. So you can do many things at the same time. Including playing a game and running other things in the background without impact.

Buying the i5 2500K, meh, i don't know, i hate used parts. And it's more EOL than FX is... So, i 'd rather buy FX or new Skylake i think.

Just my 2 eurocents.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If quads are starting to struggle a duo would do even worse with only half the capacity. Unless the program only uses 1-2 cores in the first place, but those are becoming less and less common.
> 
> Example: World of Tanks used to be a single thread MMO that ran horribly on FX. They recently upgraded their engine so it now uses 4 cores. The result? I am playing with the high definition pack and everything set on maximum with TSAA and am seeing 100-120 fps with the poor little 290X being the limiting factor.
> 
> Another example: Maya. All graphics design programs like Maya used to be single thread only so creating models and such was an intel only thing. Now they are multi threaded and 8 core FX can do that too now. This is actually a big deal and will open up new markets for AMD. Like I said, FX is aging well.
> 
> @bigdayve Think about it. Buy a soso cpu now and then buy an expensive cpu later or go FX and be set for at least a year with less money spent.


8 Core chips don't have much market share among pc gamers. Therefore, development of games and apps hasn't been tailored to 8 core chips as much as you'd hope. In a way 8 core FX chips were ahead of their time and are now aging gracefully. On the other hand, the IPC on FX chips is now so behind the times that realizing the potential of an FX chip doesn't make for excellent performance. Especially since there are many multi-threaded programs that benefit from higher single core performance.

It's kind of surprising to me that 8 core chips haven't taken off faster. Especially since PS4, XBONE, and many mobile devices use 8 core processors. Now that multi-threaded apps are sort of taking off it's getting to be too little too late for prospective FX 83** buyers.


----------



## slavovid

Even friday night i asked a friend that has a PC repair shop to open and get me a new tube of good thermal paste. So replaced the old one. It was suposed to be high quality but look quite moist ... strange

Anyway cleared and aplied thin layer on the processor mounted the cooler that i cleaned and just ran the test again. This is after 6 minutes.








And the CPU is Undervolted by 0.0625 I am begining to think that there is a problem with my cooler









1234.jpg 209k .jpg file


Room temperature is 27C I will remove the underlock set everything to normal and retest







damn cooler used to be good









I don't know am i stressing the CPU too much and is it my fault that the cooler can't cope with the heat ?

after all i start Prime 95 with blend test on 8 threads


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Even friday night i asked a friend that has a PC repair shop to open and get me a new tube of good thermal paste. So replaced the old one. It was suposed to be high quality but look quite moist ... strange
> 
> Anyway cleared and aplied thin layer on the processor mounted the cooler that i cleaned and just ran the test again. This is after 6 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the CPU is Undervolted by 0.0625 I am begining to think that there is a problem with my cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1234.jpg 209k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Room temperature is 27C I will remove the underlock set everything to normal and retest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn cooler used to be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know am i stressing the CPU too much and is it my fault that the cooler can't cope with the heat ?
> 
> after all i start Prime 95 with blend test on 8 threads


A big advantage of air coolers is that there are few moving parts. Unless it's warped or damaged or your fans aren't blowing any air the cooler should be fine.

Is it mounted well with the proper hardware? Can you post your voltage settings? They can be found in HWinfo64 and CPU-Z, not sure about HWmonitor. Your high temps make me think that something is glaringly wrong, but I'm no expert.


----------



## slavovid

I wasted your time guys







sorry about this. Turns out those slick silent new fractal design fans i had replaced my old fans with this winter are rly low.

they are nice but
2 of those on the chassis front and back
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/casefans/silent-series-r3/silent-series-r3-120mm
"Maximum air flow 80 cubic meters/hour

and the more silent one with hydraulic bearing:
http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/case-fans/silent-series-r2-120mm
that was running on 950 RPM and pushing around 60 cubic meters/hour

i strapped my old fans in their place even thou they are a bit noisy:
http://www.blacknoise.com/site/en/products/noiseblocker-it-fans/nb-blacksilentfan-series/120x120x25mm.php?lang=EN#tab5
That aparently can push up to 128 cubic meters/h because they do go to 2k RPM









Currently 15 minutes running that same prime95 at 100% load on the 8 cores the chasis fan is at 1900 rpm the cpu one is at 1700 rpm
and the CPU package has reached maximum of 45C

Once again apologies. I will get 3 good fans to replace the 3 old ones that are curently too loud and one of them is not even detected by the board and will set aside some free time to test OC's

P.S. what i did is open the case and hold my hand on the heatsink fans and i felt the heat so the heat was moving from the CPU through the pipes on the fins but then i felt little to no air flow and the fans were maxed. That felt wierd i remmeber the airflow of cold air when i boot up my PC from it's back back in the days so decided that those fans are not rly working great and they are ... 4-6 months old







rly quiet and cool







ARGH i am so angry at them







So changed back to the old ones that i kept just cleaned the dust off them 1 is not being detected properly even so is probably running at min rpm. Oh well need to get better ones now.


----------



## mus1mus

Hopefully, SP120 is not on your buying plan.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Even friday night i asked a friend that has a PC repair shop to open and get me a new tube of good thermal paste. So replaced the old one. It was suposed to be high quality but look quite moist ... strange
> 
> Anyway cleared and aplied thin layer on the processor mounted the cooler that i cleaned and just ran the test again. This is after 6 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the CPU is Undervolted by 0.0625 I am begining to think that there is a problem with my cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1234.jpg 209k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Room temperature is 27C I will remove the underlock set everything to normal and retest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn cooler used to be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know am i stressing the CPU too much and is it my fault that the cooler can't cope with the heat ?
> 
> after all i start Prime 95 with blend test on 8 threads


Don't spread it. Pea method


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Even friday night i asked a friend that has a PC repair shop to open and get me a new tube of good thermal paste. So replaced the old one. It was suposed to be high quality but look quite moist ... strange
> 
> Anyway cleared and aplied thin layer on the processor mounted the cooler that i cleaned and just ran the test again. This is after 6 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the CPU is Undervolted by 0.0625 I am begining to think that there is a problem with my cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1234.jpg 209k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Room temperature is 27C I will remove the underlock set everything to normal and retest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn cooler used to be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know am i stressing the CPU too much and is it my fault that the cooler can't cope with the heat ?
> 
> after all i start Prime 95 with blend test on 8 threads
> 
> 
> 
> Don't spread it. Pea method
Click to expand...

I spread antec formula 7 hahah. Just re did my loop and cool as can be, shouldn't wait a year and a half thoug like I did haha


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> I spread antec formula 7 hahah. Just re did my loop and cool as can be, shouldn't wait a year and a half thoug like I did haha


I always spread the Arctic Ceramique 2 too.







I hate guessing whether i put the perfect pea side, whether i landed completely vertically the heatsink or not, etc. I trust my eyes more than luck. With Ceramique it works better too:


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hopefully, SP120 is not on your buying plan.


I searched around my local retailers and they don't have rly cool and cheap stuff maybe this is what is the best price/performance ZALMAN ZM-F3-FDB but i am not sure if it's air flow will be good enoughand RPM seems a bit low.

Also i noticed a thread for fans in this forum so plan to read through it to educate myself a bit more and will struggle for a few days with the old loud fans meanwhile.
I have barely saved for what an RX480 partner edition will be and buying 3 expencive fans is out of the question









3 of those Zalmans will cost roughly as much as that 1xSP120


----------



## KarathKasun

With air cooling you have to trade performance to reduce noise. And seeing as the FX-8370 is a hot chip, you would have to go with a HUGE HSF and slow fans or under water to get better acoustics.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> With air cooling you have to trade performance to reduce noise. And seeing as the FX-8370 is a hot chip, you would have to go with a HUGE HSF and slow fans or under water to get better acoustics.


He already has a huge heatsink ( : He only needs two fans though. The third pull fan is the caboose, mostly for looks.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> He already has a huge heatsink ( : He only needs two fans though. The third pull fan is the caboose, mostly for looks.


I'd never air cool an FX chip again tbh unless it was shock speed, then there would be no point in having it. The reason being the noise of aircooling just isn't worth it to me personally if i'm going to be exposed to that level of noise I want some serious cooling so that's why I stick to watercooling.


----------



## miklkit

That is an old cooler and it only has 4 heat pipes so that is limiting it. If you could mail order the Coolerguys have the Gentle Typhoon fans in stock. They are the best by every standard.
http://www.coolerguys.com/840556104087.html

It has been proven repeatedly in testing that at the same decibel levels air cools as well as those AIO watr coolers. The AIO's get extra cooling by fitting louder fans. Again, at the same decibels air cools at least as well as water with less money spent and a longer life span.

I am an outlier with my setup and when stress testing the fans are loud but I do not have to raise my voice to talk normally. While gaming the loudest fans are on the GPU. While gaming at 5 ghz the average CPU temperature is 40-42C.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is an old cooler and it only has 4 heat pipes so that is limiting it. If you could mail order the Coolerguys have the Gentle Typhoon fans in stock. They are the best by every standard.
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556104087.html
> 
> It has been proven repeatedly in testing that at the same decibel levels air cools as well as those AIO watr coolers. The AIO's get extra cooling by fitting louder fans. Again, at the same decibels air cools at least as well as water with less money spent and a longer life span.
> 
> I am an outlier with my setup and when stress testing the fans are loud but I do not have to raise my voice to talk normally. While gaming the loudest fans are on the GPU. While gaming at 5 ghz the average CPU temperature is 40-42C.


I don't use AIOs, I use full custom loops with 700mm of rad space at minimum so my fans are pretty low so I doubt that an air cooler will keep my chips cool to the same audio level as my loops.


----------



## bigdayve

NM.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is an old cooler and it only has 4 heat pipes so that is limiting it. If you could mail order the Coolerguys have the Gentle Typhoon fans in stock. They are the best by every standard.
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556104087.html
> 
> It has been proven repeatedly in testing that at the same decibel levels air cools as well as those AIO watr coolers. The AIO's get extra cooling by fitting louder fans. Again, at the same decibels air cools at least as well as water with less money spent and a longer life span.
> 
> I am an outlier with my setup and when stress testing the fans are loud but I do not have to raise my voice to talk normally. While gaming the loudest fans are on the GPU. While gaming at 5 ghz the average CPU temperature is 40-42C.


ill never use a aio or air cooler again. Custom loops are so quite and just better imo


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is an old cooler and it only has 4 heat pipes so that is limiting it. If you could mail order the Coolerguys have the Gentle Typhoon fans in stock. They are the best by every standard.
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556104087.html
> 
> It has been proven repeatedly in testing that at the same decibel levels air cools as well as those AIO watr coolers. The AIO's get extra cooling by fitting louder fans. Again, at the same decibels air cools at least as well as water with less money spent and a longer life span.
> 
> I am an outlier with my setup and when stress testing the fans are loud but I do not have to raise my voice to talk normally. While gaming the loudest fans are on the GPU. While gaming at 5 ghz the average CPU temperature is 40-42C.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use AIOs, I use full custom loops with 700mm of rad space at minimum so my fans are pretty low so I doubt that an air cooler will keep my chips cool to the same audio level as my loops.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is an old cooler and it only has 4 heat pipes so that is limiting it. If you could mail order the Coolerguys have the Gentle Typhoon fans in stock. They are the best by every standard.
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556104087.html
> 
> It has been proven repeatedly in testing that at the same decibel levels air cools as well as those AIO watr coolers. The AIO's get extra cooling by fitting louder fans. Again, at the same decibels air cools at least as well as water with less money spent and a longer life span.
> 
> I am an outlier with my setup and when stress testing the fans are loud but I do not have to raise my voice to talk normally. While gaming the loudest fans are on the GPU. While gaming at 5 ghz the average CPU temperature is 40-42C.
> 
> 
> 
> ill never use a aio or air cooler again. Custom loops are so quite and just better imo
Click to expand...

I think they all have their place , just depends on the individual's needs/preferences.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think they all have their place , just depends on the individual's needs/preferences.


i agree. BUt i feel the second you even attempt 5ghz on a fx chip pushing 1.45 plus you need a custom loop. My chip runs super hot though. Having a gtx 480 in the loop doesnt help either


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think they all have their place , just depends on the individual's needs/preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. BUt i feel the second you even attempt 5ghz on a fx chip pushing 1.45 plus you need a custom loop. My chip runs super hot though. Having a gtx 480 in the loop doesnt help either
Click to expand...

I managed to run both of my 8350's 5 ghz as a daily OC for about a year gaming/normal usage on 240 mm clc's , but prime or ibt would quickly overwhelm them with heat. I started swapping chips in those rigs or they might still be running in that configuration.

It also depends on the chip being used , the early ones took more voltage but ran cooler at 5 ghz than my new ones do ( talking my 8xxx's).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I managed to run both of my 8350's 5 ghz as a daily OC for about a year gaming/normal usage on 240 mm clc's , but prime or ibt would quickly overwhelm them with heat. I started swapping chips in those rigs or they might still be running in that configuration.
> 
> It also depends on the chip being used , the early ones took more voltage but ran cooler at 5 ghz than my new ones do ( talking my 8xxx's).


Mine needs 1.6v+ so no CLC for me haha, plus VRM and NB under water. Not about that noise life.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I managed to run both of my 8350's 5 ghz as a daily OC for about a year gaming/normal usage on 240 mm clc's , but prime or ibt would quickly overwhelm them with heat. I started swapping chips in those rigs or they might still be running in that configuration.
> 
> It also depends on the chip being used , the early ones took more voltage but ran cooler at 5 ghz than my new ones do ( talking my 8xxx's).
> 
> 
> 
> Mine needs 1.6v+ so no CLC for me haha, plus VRM and NB under water. Not about that noise life.
Click to expand...

Interestingly, I had those early chips at 1.53 to 1.55 volts ( at load) most of the time when running a 5 ghz daily, the post 1429 batch chips i have run hotter at 1.47 volts than they did at those values.


----------



## slavovid

This Gentle Typhoon is rated at 2.9 Static pressure and 57.7 CFM

I am pondering about buying this Zalman ZM-F3-FDB that in this test here show it at 2.65 static pressure with 23db at max rpm 1500 and 57.54 CFM at half the price of the Gentle Typhoon ... seems good enough but i am not sure

those http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/casefans/silent-series-r3/silent-series-r3-120mm that i had 120mm seem a bit les airflow and a lot less pressure


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interestingly, I had those early chips at 1.53 to 1.55 volts ( at load) most of the time when running a 5 ghz daily, the post 1429 batch chips i have run hotter at 1.47 volts than they did at those values.


Couldn't say why, I'm happy with a silent pc though even at load.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Couldn't say why, I'm happy with a silent pc though even at load.


exactly.Being able to run a sli setup and overclocked cpu and barely hear my fans is amazing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Interestingly, I had those early chips at 1.53 to 1.55 volts ( at load) most of the time when running a 5 ghz daily, the post 1429 batch chips i have run hotter at 1.47 volts than they did at those values.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't say why, I'm happy with a silent pc though even at load.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Couldn't say why, I'm happy with a silent pc though even at load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.Being able to run a sli setup and overclocked cpu and barely hear my fans is amazing.
Click to expand...

4.7 on either of the 8350's was possible in silent mode for normal use - 5ghz was noisey on the H-100 but the TT 2.0 extreme was just a slight whoosh. H-100i GTX is much quieter than my H-100 when used at any setting above silent.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> This Gentle Typhoon is rated at 2.9 Static pressure and 57.7 CFM
> 
> I am pondering about buying this Zalman ZM-F3-FDB that in this test here show it at 2.65 static pressure with 23db at max rpm 1500 and 57.54 CFM at half the price of the Gentle Typhoon ... seems good enough but i am not sure
> 
> those http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/casefans/silent-series-r3/silent-series-r3-120mm that i had 120mm seem a bit les airflow and a lot less pressure


In this thread a bunch of fans are tested but only one Zalman. I do not know if it is the one you are looking at but it seems to be ok.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks

Apples and oranges. I never compared air cooling to custom loops as they are completely different in both cost and performance. The only AIO that beat air are the Swiftech ones. When the others have their fans turned down to the same decibel levels air often cools better. Again, the loudest thing in my case is the video card.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In this thread a bunch of fans are tested but only one Zalman. I do not know if it is the one you are looking at but it seems to be ok.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> 
> Apples and oranges. I never compared air cooling to custom loops as they are completely different in both cost and performance. The only AIO that beat air are the Swiftech ones. When the others have their fans turned down to the same decibel levels air often cools better. Again, the loudest thing in my case is the video card.


for example my dads d15 keeps up with my old h100 tbh.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In this thread a bunch of fans are tested but only one Zalman. I do not know if it is the one you are looking at but it seems to be ok.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> 
> Apples and oranges. I never compared air cooling to custom loops as they are completely different in both cost and performance. The only AIO that beat air are the Swiftech ones. When the others have their fans turned down to the same decibel levels air often cools better. Again, the loudest thing in my case is the video card.


That's fair but my comment was based on custom loops, I don't count AIOs because well, I've seen so many failed units reconditioned or people complaining of failed units that I'll never fit one. The loudest things in my rigs are the PSUs because they're the only thing left that isn't cooled by water, but my intel rig has a 750w EVGA with eco mode so unless I'm gaming, it's not spinning up making noise.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> That's fair but my comment was based on custom loops, I don't count AIOs because well, I've seen so many failed units reconditioned or people complaining of failed units that I'll never fit one. The loudest things in my rigs are the PSUs because they're the only thing left that isn't cooled by water, but my intel rig has a 750w EVGA with eco mode so unless I'm gaming, it's not spinning up making noise.


pretty much. MY h100i pump laster 6 months while i was waiting on some cash for replacement wc stuff. Pump randomly died.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In this thread a bunch of fans are tested but only one Zalman. I do not know if it is the one you are looking at but it seems to be ok.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> 
> Apples and oranges. I never compared air cooling to custom loops as they are completely different in both cost and performance. The only AIO that beat air are the Swiftech ones. When the others have their fans turned down to the same decibel levels air often cools better. Again, the loudest thing in my case is the video card.


I've been asking in this thread but the guys there are telling me to change my case to improve air flow to remove half my HDD's etc.







and the zalman i am thinking is not being tested there according to a bench it has good data slightly lower than the old NB's that are doing a great job tbh but have degraded and their volume is quite above what i'd like








Zalman ZM-F3-FDB -> 57.54 CFM / 2.65 mmH20 / 23 db(A) at 1500 rpm and 150k hours life on fluid dynamic bearing
NB-blacksilentfan xlp -> 75CFM / 2.79 mmH20 / 32db(A) at 2000 rpm and 80k hours life

I'd get 3 new NB's but if they change their sound in about 2 years like the old ones. But if after 2 years i have to replace them again it will suck.
Don't get me wrong they are working but i want to keep the noise down because of my GF sleeping next to me while playing







and that sound she is not complaining about it but i am sure it's anoying


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I've been asking in this thread but the guys there are telling me to change my case to improve air flow to remove half my HDD's etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the zalman i am thinking is not being tested there according to a bench it has good data slightly lower than the old NB's that are doing a great job tbh but have degraded and their volume is quite above what i'd like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zalman ZM-F3-FDB -> 57.54 CFM / 2.65 mmH20 / 23 db(A) at 1500 rpm and 150k hours life on fluid dynamic bearing
> NB-blacksilentfan xlp -> 75CFM / 2.79 mmH20 / 32db(A) at 2000 rpm and 80k hours life
> 
> I'd get 3 new NB's but if they change their sound in about 2 years like the old ones. But if after 2 years i have to replace them again it will suck.
> Don't get me wrong they are working but i want to keep the noise down because of my GF sleeping next to me while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that sound she is not complaining about it but i am sure it's anoying


get some deltas and undervolt them ;D


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I managed to run both of my 8350's 5 ghz as a daily OC for about a year gaming/normal usage on 240 mm clc's , but prime or ibt would quickly overwhelm them with heat. I started swapping chips in those rigs or they might still be running in that configuration.
> 
> It also depends on the chip being used , the early ones took more voltage but ran cooler at 5 ghz than my new ones do ( talking my 8xxx's).


Could likely do 5ghz on a Noctua NH-D15 with good fans. It is silent with the stock fans and good enough for 1.45v @ mid 4ghz range.

Really want to slap a 250cfm delta on my friends FX-8370/NH-D15 just to see how low the temps would be at 12v and 5v. The big Deltas are decently quiet at 5v except for bearing noise on some models.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> get some deltas and undervolt them ;D


Rofl









I am thinking affixing one more fan at the front where the 5.25inch bays are located and move a 2-nd HDD up there too so i can free room on the lower hdd bay and let more air flow in there

There is a place for a fan on the bottom flat just under the HDD that i have put there but that one i can't rly move because it's connected to a SATA cable that is on the back panel of the MB .... if i think of how to move it or even place it outside the PC
Then i need to put back the case legs and figure out some sort of a filter for that hole there and then i can put a 140mm fan there i am afraid to let it get air from the bottom ground as that's where all the dust goes








That's about it for optimizing airflow and stuff


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> This Gentle Typhoon is rated at 2.9 Static pressure and 57.7 CFM
> 
> I am pondering about buying this Zalman ZM-F3-FDB that in this test here show it at 2.65 static pressure with 23db at max rpm 1500 and 57.54 CFM at half the price of the Gentle Typhoon ... seems good enough but i am not sure
> 
> those http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/casefans/silent-series-r3/silent-series-r3-120mm that i had 120mm seem a bit les airflow and a lot less pressure


You need to start looking at pq charts not stats

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In this thread a bunch of fans are tested but only one Zalman. I do not know if it is the one you are looking at but it seems to be ok.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> 
> Apples and oranges. I never compared air cooling to custom loops as they are completely different in both cost and performance. The only AIO that beat air are the Swiftech ones. When the others have their fans turned down to the same decibel levels air often cools better. Again, the loudest thing in my case is the video card.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fair but my comment was based on custom loops, I don't count AIOs because well, I've seen so many failed units reconditioned or people complaining of failed units that I'll never fit one. The loudest things in my rigs are the PSUs because they're the only thing left that isn't cooled by water, but my intel rig has a 750w EVGA with eco mode so unless I'm gaming, it's not spinning up making noise.
Click to expand...

They used to make water-cooled psus. Now you have to use fables with a large water blocks on the body of the psu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In this thread a bunch of fans are tested but only one Zalman. I do not know if it is the one you are looking at but it seems to be ok.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> 
> Apples and oranges. I never compared air cooling to custom loops as they are completely different in both cost and performance. The only AIO that beat air are the Swiftech ones. When the others have their fans turned down to the same decibel levels air often cools better. Again, the loudest thing in my case is the video card.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asking in this thread but the guys there are telling me to change my case to improve air flow to remove half my HDD's etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the zalman i am thinking is not being tested there according to a bench it has good data slightly lower than the old NB's that are doing a great job tbh but have degraded and their volume is quite above what i'd like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zalman ZM-F3-FDB -> 57.54 CFM / 2.65 mmH20 / 23 db(A) at 1500 rpm and 150k hours life on fluid dynamic bearing
> NB-blacksilentfan xlp -> 75CFM / 2.79 mmH20 / 32db(A) at 2000 rpm and 80k hours life
> 
> I'd get 3 new NB's but if they change their sound in about 2 years like the old ones. But if after 2 years i have to replace them again it will suck.
> Don't get me wrong they are working but i want to keep the noise down because of my GF sleeping next to me while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that sound she is not complaining about it but i am sure it's anoying
Click to expand...

I don't understand your question sorry


----------



## slavovid

I will start from the begining. I wanted to OC the CPU decieded to see what temps i am getting on max load turned out they are running above the point that is OK for the CPU - 60C

It was because i had replaced my
NB-blacksilentfan xlp -> 75CFM / 2.79 mmH20 / 32db(A) at 2000 rpm and 80k hours life
with silent fans that were not providing enough airflow:
Fractal Deisng R3 silent series

So i went in and changed back to the NB fans and i got the CPU under full load at steady 44C and not moving up.
At this point i don't want to OC the CPU before i change the fans again with something new
Because the NB's have degraded from use and are noisy much more than they were as new. And that is bad because GF is sleeping next to the PC. Can't allow that even thou she is not complaining the noise is not cool constant whistling type a noise. I tried all 3 fans maybe one of them is not making them but they are all the same.

So i'd love to replace them before i OC the CPU so i can keep the OC for untill i use the new fans. Maybe i can figure out a way to increase the air flow even more.

I asked the guys at that fan thread about a particular fan i found that i think might be ok to replace the NB's and that is
Zalman ZM-F3-FDB -> 57.54 CFM / 2.65 mmH20 / 23 db(A) at 1500 rpm and 150k hours life on fluid dynamic bearing

the guys there are suggesting me:
Swiftech Helix -> 55 CFM / 2.29 mmH20 / < 33 db(A) at 1800 rpm and 60k hours life

I just can see how a fan with less CFM less mmH20 and higher db(A) can be better not to mention lower life span and double the price

Oh and i rly don't have a budget for even the fans so replacing the entire case or heatsink or what not is not rly an option. That's what the guys at the fan thread are suggesting ... or even removing half of my HDD's to replace them with less amount bigger ones








I have saved for a new RX 480 and am taking from those money and delaying the purchase for untill AIB parthners show up with better models so even buying 3 of those Zalmans is a bit unwelcomed to me









That's all. I'd get new 3x NB's but i am afraid that they will get noisy after 1-2 years just like those 3 have

I understand those PQ curves but chances not every fan provides those







I was hoping for a suggestion from the fan thread for some uber cool and cheap fans







but so far nothing much helpfull.
Get the Sifttech Helix they say but they don't look promising especially compared to the NB's







whose stats are realy crazy good looking : D

I just need their performance or better without degrading the sound over the course of 2 years


----------



## mus1mus

If you can't stand the noise of 2000 rpm fans, then there's not mych option there than go with a bigger cooler, case, and more exotic cooling solutions. That's a given.

You can try getting some Gentle Typhoons at 1850 rpm, or some other fans that were proven to be good but the fact remains, OC and cooling will hurt your silent PC preference.

So, if you are adamant on getting a set of better fans, imagine spending more on a better cooler.

Also, their argument on fans being better than what you are looking at is derived from their experiences. Some Manufacturers blow up written specs to sell their parts.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If you can't stand the noise of 2000 rpm fans, then there's not mych option there than go with a bigger cooler, case, and more exotic cooling solutions. That's a given.
> 
> You can try getting some Gentle Typhoons at 1850 rpm, or some other fans that were proven to be good but the fact remains, OC and cooling will hurt your silent PC preference.
> 
> So, if you are adamant on getting a set of better fans, imagine spending more on a better cooler.
> 
> Also, their argument on fans being better than what you are looking at is derived from their experiences. Some Manufacturers blow up written specs to sell their parts.


It's not that i can't stand their noise ... when they were new they were quite ok ... the problem is they did increase their sound by a lot so i changed them but was a fool and got Fractal silent series R2/3 that were not performing the same.
So i went back to the old ones but their sound is deff not the specs 32 db(a) it's more like close to 50 lol







that's why i don't want to replace them with the same model because i've only used them for like 2-3 years max 8-10h a day max that's about 10k work hours of their 80h work hours life









I am completely aware that manufacturers might lie about specs that's why i got that revew on the Zalman coolers and thought his numbers showing up similar to the manufacturers specs point out to a good quality/silence cooler







But nobody is saying a word about that review or the specs
http://www.legitreviews.com/zalman-zm-f3-fdb-zm-sf3-120mm-cooling-fan-review_1485
is a revew called Legitreviews rly Legit


----------



## mus1mus

Just go pick a *Gentle Typhoon*. IIRC, it has been said a while ago..

Or go search for some *Thermalright TY 140s* and the like.

*Used or new, they are reliably quiet and built strong.
*

try the marketplace..


----------



## Mega Man

You can get gts new. I would get the 2150rpms and Undervolt or less pwm signal or 1850s and leave at max


----------



## Alastair

There are wways to increase your aiflow. For startes would be trying to sort out some cable management in that case of yours. The front fans by the HDD cage I would recommend getting some strong 2000 rpm fans there. Some CoolerMaster Jetflo's. You need a lot of power to get air past all those HDD's. I am personally a great fan of the Cooler Master Jetflo. They are a really good fan and have a great bearing, so life span isn't really an issue there. They do blow a LOT of air, so if the noise is too much for you at full 2200RPM they do ship with low noise adapters.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> There are wways to increase your aiflow. For startes would be trying to sort out some cable management in that case of yours. The front fans by the HDD cage I would recommend getting some strong 2000 rpm fans there. Some CoolerMaster Jetflo's. You need a lot of power to get air past all those HDD's. I am personally a great fan of the Cooler Master Jetflo. They are a really good fan and have a great bearing, so life span isn't really an issue there. They do blow a LOT of air, so if the noise is too much for you at full 2200RPM they do ship with low noise adapters.


The airflow is enough atm. cables can't rly be managed more as they are all short and barely reach their destinations. I'd have to extend them and they are running next to the side panel anyway so extending them will not rly change anything

There is a Sata cable running in front of the heatsink/grill fan but that's about it.
the NB's are providing enough to keep the CPU steady at full load at 44C maybe that is not optimal but those fans are not even moving on full 2000 rpm instead one is running at 1900 the other at 1850 and the third is not even registered by the mobo so i have no idea.
Not only that but they have changed their sound by a lot. That's why i wanted and did replace them but the problem is i got silent fractal design R2 R3 that don't move any air : D


----------



## win32

After all, I was buy Gigabyte GA-99FX Gaming and cooler Nocta NH-D15.

All is great, but I don't know how to get fixed cca 1200rpm in Gigabyte BIOS/UEFI?

Noctua is default on 1500rpm and with this settings in BIOS I get 960rpm:

CPU Fan Controle Mode: PWM
CPU Fan Speed Control: Normal

I think I need "CPU Fan Speed Control" set to "Manual" and there I need to set something with name "Slope"?
Slope is from 0,75 to 2,50.

This is my first Gigabyte MBO and I don't know how to get that 1200 rpm without using 3rd party sotware (just with settings in BIOS/UEFI)?

What "Slope" I need to set for cca 1200rpm?

All other MBO's that I have in past have easy fan settings but this on Gigabyte is not so great solution.

Right now, with "Normal" settings (960 rpm) and with disabled all power settings in BIOS (I leave enabled APM Master Mode (maybe to disable that?) I have this temperatures:



Here you can see my CPU and RAM settings and speed (CPU will go to 4 GHz when I find out how to get that 1200-300 rpm for Noctua fans):


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *win32*
> 
> After all, I was buy Gigabyte GA-99FX Gaming and cooler Nocta NH-D15.
> 
> All is great, but I don't know how to get fixed cca 1200rpm in Gigabyte BIOS/UEFI?
> 
> Noctua is default on 1500rpm and with this settings in BIOS I get 960rpm:
> 
> CPU Fan Controle Mode: PWM
> CPU Fan Speed Control: Normal
> 
> I think I need "CPU Fan Speed Control" set to "Manual" and there I need to set something with name "Slope"?
> Slope is from 0,75 to 2,50.
> 
> This is my first Gigabyte MBO and I don't know how to get that 1200 rpm without using 3rd party sotware (just with settings in BIOS/UEFI)?
> 
> What "Slope" I need to set for cca 1200rpm?
> 
> All other MBO's that I have in past have easy fan settings but this on Gigabyte is not so great solution.
> 
> Right now, with "Normal" settings (960 rpm) and with disabled all power settings in BIOS (I leave enabled APM Master Mode (maybe to disable that?) I have this temperatures:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see my CPU and RAM settings and speed (CPU will go to 4 GHz when I find out how to get that 1200-300 rpm for Noctua fans):


Gigabyte BIOS blows and the options to set your fans are even worse.


----------



## win32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Gigabyte BIOS blows and the options to set your fans are even worse.


OK but that's not answer on my question about Gigabyte BIOS and fan settings.


----------



## bigdayve

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[quote name="chrisjames61" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/61150#post_25317483"


Quote:


> Gigabyte BIOS blows and the options to set your fans are even worse.


Gigabyte blows in terms of fans? Was that a fan pun?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *win32*
> 
> OK but that's not answer on my question about Gigabyte BIOS and fan settings.


I have a Gigabyte board and I have similar settings in mine. I've never messed with them much because I use the dials on my fan controller. Maybe you could check out a Gigabyte MOBO club if there are no answers here. If you do find some good management options through the bios will you let me know?

My only suggestion would be to use Speedfan. It seems like it has a lot of options, but IMO it's not every user friendly.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte board and I have similar settings in mine. I've never messed with them much because I use the dials on my fan controller. Maybe you could check out a Gigabyte MOBO club if there are no answers here. If you do find some good management options through the bios will you let me know?
> 
> My only suggestion would be to use Speedfan. It seems like it has a lot of options, but IMO it's not every user friendly.


i would just get get a manual fan controller tbh


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *win32*
> 
> After all, I was buy Gigabyte GA-99FX Gaming and cooler Nocta NH-D15.
> 
> All is great, but I don't know how to get fixed cca 1200rpm in Gigabyte BIOS/UEFI?
> 
> Noctua is default on 1500rpm and with this settings in BIOS I get 960rpm:
> 
> CPU Fan Controle Mode: PWM
> CPU Fan Speed Control: Normal
> 
> I think I need "CPU Fan Speed Control" set to "Manual" and there I need to set something with name "Slope"?
> Slope is from 0,75 to 2,50.
> 
> This is my first Gigabyte MBO and I don't know how to get that 1200 rpm without using 3rd party sotware (just with settings in BIOS/UEFI)?
> 
> What "Slope" I need to set for cca 1200rpm?


Welcome to Gigabyte BIOS hell.

First, the idle fan rpm, is determined by the fan itself. If the CPU is very cool, the lower RPM you will have will depend on the fan you have. You can't modify that. Mine is like 800 rpm, because the fan's specifications are 800-1800 RPM. So 800 becomes the baseline.

The "slope" is how fast you want the RPM to climb, at every increase in temperature. I have it to 2.5, since there isn't more than that. This isn't ideal either, because again, the point in which the fan will reach its max rpm is determined in base on its low RPM (baseline) and temperature increase. For example, in mine, i can't have the fan run at full blast below 50C, because the baseline RPM is too low.

There is no "universal" setting to hit 1200rpm, as you understand. I also wanted my lowest RPM to be like 1200 rpm, but there is no way to do that, unless i start heating up the PC artificially. The only thing you control is how fast the RPM will go up, STARTING from the lowest RPM (idle). Now, if your CPUs temp is a bit hotter due to summer, moving from auto to manual with 2.5 slope, might increase your base RPM, but there is no way that you can set it. It's a matter of luck. For example, mine, in summer goes to 1000 RPM at idle, if i set max slope, compared to auto. But it's because auto uses less slope. You can't control exact speed.

Yes, i have been buying Asrocks for 10 years, i didn't know either how bad Gigabyte BIOS could be. I won't be buying Gigabyte again in the future, unless i read they hired a team of actual software programmers.

Gigabyte's fan control is the opposite of Asrock. In Asrock, you don't have slope and thus no gradual increase in RPM. You have a temp limit. Above this temp limit, the fan will run at max RPM.

Both types of control are kind of crappy.


----------



## Kalistoval

Got my hands on a 3570k and asrock extreme 4 mobo with 8 gb gskill cl 9 9 9 ram and hyper 212. I was wondering how it would perform vs my current set up clocked at 5ghz fx 8370. I got these for $160 together and I have a XFX 280. Mostly for after effects and premiere pro. Inputs anyone?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Welcome to Gigabyte BIOS hell.
> 
> First, the idle fan rpm, is determined by the fan itself. If the CPU is very cool, the lower RPM you will have will depend on the fan you have. You can't modify that. Mine is like 800 rpm, because the fan's specifications are 800-1800 RPM. So 800 becomes the baseline.
> 
> The "slope" is how fast you want the RPM to climb, at every increase in temperature. I have it to 2.5, since there isn't more than that. This isn't ideal either, because again, the point in which the fan will reach its max rpm is determined in base on its low RPM (baseline) and temperature increase. For example, in mine, i can't have the fan run at full blast below 50C, because the baseline RPM is too low.
> 
> There is no "universal" setting to hit 1200rpm, as you understand. I also wanted my lowest RPM to be like 1200 rpm, but there is no way to do that, unless i start heating up the PC artificially. The only thing you control is how fast the RPM will go up, STARTING from the lowest RPM (idle). Now, if your CPUs temp is a bit hotter due to summer, moving from auto to manual with 2.5 slope, might increase your base RPM, but there is no way that you can set it. It's a matter of luck. For example, mine, in summer goes to 1000 RPM at idle, if i set max slope, compared to auto. But it's because auto uses less slope. You can't control exact speed.
> 
> Yes, i have been buying Asrocks for 10 years, i didn't know either how bad Gigabyte BIOS could be. I won't be buying Gigabyte again in the future, unless i read they hired a team of actual software programmers.
> 
> Gigabyte's fan control is the opposite of Asrock. In Asrock, you don't have slope and thus no gradual increase in RPM. You have a temp limit. Above this temp limit, the fan will run at max RPM.
> 
> Both types of control are kind of crappy.


Their Windows fan control software is even worse. I use Speedfan. Bit of a pain to set it up, but it recognizes all of the fan sensors.
Good boards, but I would never get one myself for tweaking/overclocking.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Got my hands on a 3570k and asrock extreme 4 mobo with 8 gb gskill cl 9 9 9 ram and hyper 212. I was wondering how it would perform vs my current set up clocked at 5ghz fx 8370. I got these for $160 together and I have a XFX 280. Mostly for after effects and premiere pro. Inputs anyone?


I had a 3770k for years before I sold it off, and had it concurrently with my FX chips for some time. In single-thread you already know the deal. Overall including multi-thread 3570k OC'd to 4.5 or better will beat out the 8370. Multi-threaded perf will depend on the application but the 3570k OC'd will have strong multi-thread performance and should keep pace as long as you're not pushing the limits of four cores. Basically, it's better, but you'll probably want better cooling to take full advantage of its capabilities. At a lower OC it's still better in single-core perf. but to keep multi-threaded perf. to pace you'll want a stronger OC (4.5+).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Got my hands on a 3570k and asrock extreme 4 mobo with 8 gb gskill cl 9 9 9 ram and hyper 212. I was wondering how it would perform vs my current set up clocked at 5ghz fx 8370. I got these for $160 together and I have a XFX 280. Mostly for after effects and premiere pro. Inputs anyone?


crank er up and you tell us. But I think most of us know the deal. Single threaded will be better. Multi threaded not so. But because it's ivy the single threaded difference won't be as large. Maybe around 15% clock for clock.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> crank er up and you tell us. But I think most of us know the deal. Single threaded will be better. Multi threaded not so. But because it's ivy the single threaded difference won't be as large. Maybe around 15% clock for clock.


Jives with what I experienced with 3770k @ 4.6 vs 8320 and 8370 at 4.8. With an 8370 at 5ghz and a little off the top MT-wise with 3570k vs 3770k, performance should be similar but the 3570k's single-thread performance will be slightly noticeable, nothing drastic.


----------



## mus1mus

Good luck if you can push that past 4.5 TBH.









It doesn't need the same cooling as the FX but it will tell you it runs hot. At this day and age too, I am pretty certain it will be lounging in the 80s if you pump 1.25+ Volts to the Core. The snot Intel put in between the Die and IHS have all dried up by now. So be ready to Delid it to get things cooler.

I don't really think it will be magnificent after years of usage. I have went through 4 samples of old chips lately and none of them deserve a mention except, 5.2 GHz at 1.65V 1.8!


----------



## Mega Man

Shh. Let the introlls think they win


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good luck if you can push that past 4.5 TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't need the same cooling as the FX but it will tell you it runs hot. At this day and age too, I am pretty certain it will be lounging in the 80s if you pump 1.25+ Volts to the Core. The snot Intel put in between the Die and IHS have all dried up by now. So be ready to Delid it to get things cooler.
> 
> I don't really think it will be magnificent after years of usage. I have went through 4 samples of old chips lately and none of them deserve a mention except, 5.2 GHz at 1.65V 1.8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah IB ran hot even when it was new. Delid or bust with IB. It's such a side-grade that I wouldn't bother if I were him, but he asked.


----------



## Kalistoval

I was thinking of building a carputer from it of some sort lol. I also wanted to know how well it would perform in after effects.


----------



## slavovid

oh delete


----------



## Gdourado

I am curious about the issue of buying old chips that came up.
Is it really a bad idea to buy a 4 year old ivy bridge CPU? I was under the impression that CPUs where the most reliable parts to buy second hand...
Can it have something to do with degradation?

Cheers!


----------



## mus1mus

It could very well be a long term degradation you should be worried of. For their age, and God forbid, the abuse they went through, not really a good proposition at the moment.

Go pick yourself a cheap 2011 Xeon a mint X79 board instead. 8C/26T Xeons are cheap on craiglist. They can be good excuse to let go of an FX.


----------



## Kalistoval

lol sold it for profit never even got to boot up


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Welcome to Gigabyte BIOS hell.
> 
> First, the idle fan rpm, is determined by the fan itself. If the CPU is very cool, the lower RPM you will have will depend on the fan you have. You can't modify that. Mine is like 800 rpm, because the fan's specifications are 800-1800 RPM. So 800 becomes the baseline.
> 
> The "slope" is how fast you want the RPM to climb, at every increase in temperature. I have it to 2.5, since there isn't more than that. This isn't ideal either, because again, the point in which the fan will reach its max rpm is determined in base on its low RPM (baseline) and temperature increase. For example, in mine, i can't have the fan run at full blast below 50C, because the baseline RPM is too low.
> 
> There is no "universal" setting to hit 1200rpm, as you understand. I also wanted my lowest RPM to be like 1200 rpm, but there is no way to do that, unless i start heating up the PC artificially. The only thing you control is how fast the RPM will go up, STARTING from the lowest RPM (idle). Now, if your CPUs temp is a bit hotter due to summer, moving from auto to manual with 2.5 slope, might increase your base RPM, but there is no way that you can set it. It's a matter of luck. For example, mine, in summer goes to 1000 RPM at idle, if i set max slope, compared to auto. But it's because auto uses less slope. You can't control exact speed.
> 
> Yes, i have been buying Asrocks for 10 years, i didn't know either how bad Gigabyte BIOS could be. I won't be buying Gigabyte again in the future, unless i read they hired a team of actual software programmers.
> 
> Gigabyte's fan control is the opposite of Asrock. In Asrock, you don't have slope and thus no gradual increase in RPM. You have a temp limit. Above this temp limit, the fan will run at max RPM.
> 
> Both types of control are kind of crappy.


Here is a little bit more weird Giga fan experience.

I've been trying to get my VRM temps down lately on my GA UD3 990FXA. Eventually, I think I'll remount the heatsinks with thermal paste and remove the thermal pads. I thought putting a fan on the NB might make a marginal difference since there is a heat pipe going between the VRM and NB. It seems to drop the NB temp maybe a 1-3C, but the VRM's have consistently run a few degrees hotter since I put the little 50mm 3 pin fan on the NB. Anyway, I noticed that when I put the fan on the "system 1" 4 pin header and on the "power" 3 pin header that the fan that I had rpm on the fan of 22** and 51** respectively. There was no appreciable difference in noise or performance either way.


----------



## Gdourado

For gaming, mainly AAA titles from 2016, is it better to have the memory at 2400 cl11 or 1600 cl8?
What gives better performance with the fx? Higher clocks or lower timmings?

Cheers


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> For gaming, mainly AAA titles from 2016, is it better to have the memory at 2400 cl11 or 1600 cl8?
> What gives better performance with the fx? Higher clocks or lower timmings?
> 
> Cheers


I would reckon 2400 cl11.


----------



## mus1mus

2400C11 is kind of meh. Then you'll need 2600+ Mhz CPU-NB to take full advantage of the speed.

1600C8 is also nothing special. Maybe a tad easier to tune though.

2133C9 will be plenty.

Venture around Oc'ing mem to find out which set-up will yield best result, and can be reached by your system.


----------



## gapottberg

Lines Tech Tips did a video on this a year or two ago found 



 They basically show that once you hit about 1600mhz speed there is almost no difference in gaming performance. All performance scores platue with any measurable differences within the margin for error.

This was with older titles compared to today's offerings however, and games do change over time in their needs, but i bet its still relevant.


----------



## mus1mus

LTT is just good for a bit of the humor ya know.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Lines Tech Tips did a video on this a year or two ago found
> 
> 
> 
> They basically show that once you hit about 1600mhz speed there is almost no difference in gaming performance. All performance scores platue with any measurable differences within the margin for error.
> 
> This was with older titles compared to today's offerings however, and games do change over time in their needs, but i bet its still relevant.


It's also been proven on here and other places that linus doesn't know much about anything. Memory speeds are part of a very big picture so increasing the speed of your ram will indeed net you results, 5fps here and there in the grand scheme of things means you get where you want to be.

Thats why people with intel chips just don't understand why I'll defend an AMD 8350, my i5 is 5fps faster when both are overclocked, the price hike for plug and play isn't justified. Before I go on an hour long rant you need to stop watching tech tubers for any form of information, linus is paid off, and I'm pretty sure most of them don't have the time to research things like we do so test them for a day and belt out a video before screaming NEXT.


----------



## Mega Man

worth a rep


----------



## gapottberg

Very insightful. I'd love for you to direct us to a verifiable source that shows Stock Ram at different frequencies yielding 5+fps in real world games outside of perhaps an APU setup.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Very insightful. I'd love for you to direct us to a verifiable source that shows Stock Ram at different frequencies yielding 5+fps in real world games outside of perhaps an APU setup.


I like 2400mhz + on the Vishera for gaming.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios
EDIT: additional info


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




That is my favorite memory setup with the kingston beasts
Here's one with the Avexir kit


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Something that Linus does NOT mention is that memory speeds affects platforms differently, on a AM3+ system you get a benefit from faster memory (to a point) in gaming unlike socket 1150 which doesn't for the most part.

that data is relevant only to people using a similar system.

my personal experience for FX systems is 2133Mhz CL9 is the best balance you can get, I ran a 2400Mhz CL10 kit for a long time (still do) and the performance difference is negligible.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Something that Linus does NOT mention is that memory speeds affects platforms differently, on a AM3+ system you get a benefit from faster memory (to a point) in gaming unlike socket 1150 which doesn't for the most part.
> 
> that data is relevant only to people using a similar system.
> 
> my personal experience for FX systems is 2133Mhz CL9 is the best balance you can get, I ran a 2400Mhz CL10 kit for a long time (still do) and the performance difference is negligible.


Ive seen more performance gained from memory speeds on SB compared to BD/PD.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Something that Linus does NOT mention is that memory speeds affects platforms differently, on a AM3+ system you get a benefit from faster memory (to a point) in gaming unlike socket 1150 which doesn't for the most part.
> 
> that data is relevant only to people using a similar system.
> 
> my personal experience for FX systems is 2133Mhz CL9 is the best balance you can get, I ran a 2400Mhz CL10 kit for a long time (still do) and the performance difference is negligible.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive seen more performance gained from memory speeds on SB compared to BD/PD.
Click to expand...

But SB is socket 1155.......not AM3+ or 1150


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But SB is socket 1155.......not AM3+ or 1150


The same holds true for 1150, its not like Haswell is a huge step up from SB/IB. Depending on what you are doing 2400 can increase performance a ton. Granted its pretty situational, it can still have a large impact on specific games/applications. Much more than I ever saw on AM3.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But SB is socket 1155.......not AM3+ or 1150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same holds true for 1150, its not like Haswell is a huge step up from SB/IB. Depending on what you are doing 2400 can increase performance a ton. Granted its pretty situational, it can still have a large impact on specific games/applications. Much more than I ever saw on AM3.
Click to expand...

Never said it didn't but in gaming and on an AM3+ platform (which is what they are asking about) going above 2133 doesn't really give you a whole lot in return for the amount of tweaking you need to do, the reason the video they provided is pointless (along with your experience on SB in this case) is because they aren't using either of those platforms.

Feel free to prove me wrong though but I've got a bit of experiance with it and those are my findings for Vishera


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Something that Linus does NOT mention is that memory speeds affects platforms differently, on a AM3+ system you get a benefit from faster memory (to a point) in gaming unlike socket 1150 which doesn't for the most part.
> 
> that data is relevant only to people using a similar system.
> 
> my personal experience for FX systems is 2133Mhz CL9 is the best balance you can get, I ran a 2400Mhz CL10 kit for a long time (still do) and the performance difference is negligible.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive seen more performance gained from memory speeds on SB compared to BD/PD.
Click to expand...

That runs contrary to what my experience has been , however my SB will not play well with 2400 MHz ram.
Tertiary timings, motherboard quality, processor speed, gpu strength and of course game resolution and settings would all come into play I suspect.

I'd agree that for most users cl 9 2133 is probably the best target to shoot for as a practical daily setup on an FX platform. I have a set of gskill 9-10-9-28 2133 that does quite well.

Guys that are pushing hard and have lots of gpu power might want to experiment with faster ram though, that's closer to my situation and it's what I prefer.


----------



## slavovid

Now i understand why my processor scores much more on the passmark software at stock speed compared to the average results there (10%+) . It's because of the 2400 mhz ram correct?
Strange is how tests there show low CL 1600mhz to outperform mine ... Could it be that benchmark isn't rly good for AMD CPU systems


----------



## KarathKasun

Toms Hardware testing up to DDR3 2400 on [email protected]
Its not nearly as complete as what follows though...

AnandTech Haswell scaling article [email protected]
Real world apps show improvement, 3-way crossfire shows a marked improvement. Havent seen any tests like this done on FX though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Lines Tech Tips did a video on this a year or two ago found
> 
> 
> 
> They basically show that once you hit about 1600mhz speed there is *almost no difference in gaming performance*. All performance scores platue with any measurable differences within the margin for error.
> 
> This was with older titles compared to today's offerings however, and games do change over time in their needs, but i bet its still relevant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Toms Hardware testing up to DDR3 2400 on FX-8150
> Its not nearly as complete as what follows though...
> 
> AnandTech Haswell scaling article
> Real world apps show improvement, 3-way crossfire shows a marked improvement. Havent seen any tests like this done on FX though.


See bolded and underlined text.

I really don't want to get into a tit for tat here but again, that is a Haswell system, this is about Vishera.

I've done some testing in Firestrike but nothing more, the rest is just observed fps, I never recorded it anywhere.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Toms Hardware testing up to DDR3 2400 on [email protected]
> Its not nearly as complete as what follows though...
> 
> AnandTech Haswell scaling article [email protected]
> Real world apps show improvement, 3-way crossfire shows a marked improvement. Havent seen any tests like this done on FX though.


Didn't have time to really dig into those numbers, ( at work) but those gaming scenarios aren't reflective of how most systems are being used. I understand why they set it up that way, but it would be more relevant at 1080p with medium settings at the least.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> See bolded and underlined text.
> 
> I really don't want to get into a tit for tat here but again, that is a Haswell system, this is about Vishera.
> 
> I've done some testing in Firestrike but nothing more, the rest is just observed fps, I never recorded it anywhere.


Then why did you even mention 1150? You were the one stating that 1150 didnt scale with memory speed.

FX does not scale with memory speed, SB/IB/HW/etc do. Sometimes to the tune of 20% when using higher end GPU's. Your statement is pretty much the opposite of reality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Didn't have time to really dig into those numbers, ( at work) but those gaming scenarios aren't reflective of how most systems are being used. I understand why they set it up that way, but it would be more relevant at 1080p with medium settings at the least.


Considering its on an HD 6900 GPU, the data is still relevant today. Modern GPUs are loaded similarly at 1080p, which is to say they are waiting for the CPU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> See bolded and underlined text.
> 
> I really don't want to get into a tit for tat here but again, that is a Haswell system, this is about Vishera.
> 
> I've done some testing in Firestrike but nothing more, the rest is just observed fps, I never recorded it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you even mention 1150? You were the one stating that 1150 didnt scale with memory speed.
> 
> *FX does not scale with memory speed*, SB/IB/HW/etc do. Sometimes to the tune of 20% when using higher end GPU's. Your statement is pretty much the opposite of reality.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Didn't have time to really dig into those numbers, ( at work) but those gaming scenarios aren't reflective of how most systems are being used. I understand why they set it up that way, but it would be more relevant at 1080p with medium settings at the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering its on an HD 6900 GPU, the data is still relevant today. Modern GPUs are loaded similarly at 1080p, which is to say they are waiting for the CPU.
Click to expand...

In light of your statement I place in bolded letters , and the fact that I've disagreed with most of the points you have presented - I don't think we will find much common ground on the subject . Which is fine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> See bolded and underlined text.
> 
> I really don't want to get into a tit for tat here but again, that is a Haswell system, this is about Vishera.
> 
> I've done some testing in Firestrike but nothing more, the rest is just observed fps, I never recorded it anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you even mention 1150? You were the one stating that 1150 didnt scale with memory speed.
> 
> FX does not scale with memory speed, SB/IB/HW/etc do. Sometimes to the tune of 20% when using higher end GPU's. Your statement is pretty much the opposite of reality.
Click to expand...

I mentioned 1150 because that was the platform Linus used to test with in the video gapottberg linked.

I said that for the most part you didn't really get a benefit which is true, going above 1600Mhz didn't provide a clear benefit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Something that Linus does NOT mention is that memory speeds affects platforms differently, on a AM3+ system you get a benefit from faster memory (to a point) in gaming unlike socket 1150 *which doesn't for the most part*.
> 
> that data is relevant only to people using a similar system.
> 
> my personal experience for FX systems is 2133Mhz CL9 is the best balance you can get, I ran a 2400Mhz CL10 kit for a long time (still do) and the performance difference is negligible.


And I have to ask why you said this: "FX does not scale with memory speed" when a couple of posts up you just said you've never seen any tests done with FX?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Toms Hardware testing up to DDR3 2400 on [email protected]
> Its not nearly as complete as what follows though...
> 
> AnandTech Haswell scaling article [email protected]
> Real world apps show improvement, 3-way crossfire shows a marked improvement. *Havent seen any tests like this done on FX though*.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In light of your statement I place in bolded letters , and the fact that I've disagreed with most of the points you have presented - I don't think we will find much common ground on the subject . Which is fine.


Eh, let me restate that. It does not scale nearly as well with higher memory clocks. It still gains SOME, just not as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I mentioned 1150 because that was the platform Linus used to test with in the video gapottberg linked.
> 
> I said that for the most part you didn't really get a benefit which is true, going above 1600Mhz didn't provide a clear benefit.
> And I have to ask why you said this: "FX does not scale with memory speed" when a couple of posts up you just said you've never seen any tests done with FX?


I said I hadnt seen any tests that were as thorough. That being said, the tests that have been done and posted or published do not show more than a 5%-10% gain.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Ugly jump in here, doh what you are trying to say is, fast memory does not much now, but tomorrow will keep your system alive?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In light of your statement I place in bolded letters , and the fact that I've disagreed with most of the points you have presented - I don't think we will find much common ground on the subject . Which is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, let me restate that. It does not scale nearly as well with higher memory clocks. It still gains SOME, just not as much.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I mentioned 1150 because that was the platform Linus used to test with in the video gapottberg linked.
> 
> I said that for the most part you didn't really get a benefit which is true, going above 1600Mhz didn't provide a clear benefit.
> And I have to ask why you said this: "FX does not scale with memory speed" when a couple of posts up you just said you've never seen any tests done with FX?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said I hadnt seen any tests that were as thorough. That being said, the tests that have been done and posted or published do not show more than a 5%-10% gain.
Click to expand...

Link please?

I would like to see them as the only ones I've seen are on an 8150.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Ugly jump in here, doh what you are trying to say is, fast memory does not much now, but tomorrow will keep your system alive?


Beyond DDR3 2400 the gains are not worth the hassle on most any platform. I would draw that line at DDR3 2133 on the outgoing FX platform.

The extra memory speed might get you 5%-20% better performance out of your system, depending on the platform you use.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Link please?
> 
> I would like to see them as the only ones I've seen are on an 8150.


Here, this illustrates my point quite well on a newer AMD CPU.

Fallout 4 memory speed comparison

AMD gains ~15%
Intel gains ~50%

Not really trying to push one over the other, just that the FX platform does not care so much about memory speeds.


----------



## mus1mus

20% gain from memory clock is wishful thinking even on Skylake.

It really boils down to how you set-up your system.

On the FX, 2133 with a CAS 9 is pretty sweet. 2400 C10 will have very little gain over that.

Even with my X99, 2666 with 11-11-13-1T with very tight tertiaries can outdo 3200 15-15-15-1T. You can go look for anyone with a 5930K that can reach 70K+ with Aida64 benches regardless of the clocks they can muster. You will fail.









Memory clocks is deceiving. I'd advise learning where the system play nice primarily than aiming for clock speed.

And now, 50%







hmmm


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Here, this illustrates my point quite well on a newer AMD CPU.
> 
> Fallout 4 memory speed comparison
> 
> AMD gains ~15%
> Intel gains ~50%
> 
> Not really trying to push one over the other, just that the FX platform does not care so much about memory speeds.


One game doesn't speak for all, and I wouldn't be surprised if their rig on the amd side wasn't set up with an overclock to make use of that fast ram.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Link please?
> 
> I would like to see them as the only ones I've seen are on an 8150.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this illustrates my point quite well on a newer AMD CPU.
> 
> Fallout 4 memory speed comparison
Click to expand...

Now there is a cherry pick if ever I've seen one, Fallout 4 is quite possibly the BEST example of higher mem speed increasing fps across the board for every single platform, show me another game where a 4770k gets a 47% increase to its avg fps?

At this point in time if you are really going to buy some new ram you might as well get a higher speed kit considering they are all nearly the same price anyway so I'm not sure why you'd rather have a 1600 kit over a 2133 if they are the same price tbh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 20% gain from memory clock is wishful thinking even on Skylake.
> 
> It really boils down to how you set-up your system.
> 
> On the FX, 2133 with a CAS 9 is pretty sweet. 2400 C10 will have very little gain over that.
> 
> Even with my X99, 2666 with 11-11-13-1T with very tight tertiaries can outdo 3200 15-15-15-1T. You can go look for anyone with a 5930K that can reach 70K+ with Aida64 benches regardless of the clocks they can muster. You will fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory clocks is deceiving. I'd advise learning where the system play nice primarily than aiming for clock speed.
> 
> And now, 50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm


Thank you Mus, my thoughts exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Here, this illustrates my point quite well on a newer AMD CPU.
> 
> Fallout 4 memory speed comparison
> 
> AMD gains ~15%
> Intel gains ~50%
> 
> Not really trying to push one over the other, just that the FX platform does not care so much about memory speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> One game doesn't speak for all, and I wouldn't be surprised if their rig on the amd side wasn't set up with an overclock to make use of that fast ram.
Click to expand...

It wasn't, stock CPU speeds is how that was tested.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> One game doesn't speak for all, and I wouldn't be surprised if their rig on the amd side wasn't set up with an overclock to make use of that fast ram.


Neither platform was overclocked. And remember that this is coming from 1333 to 2400. i3 got a sizeable boost, i7 got a huge boost, FX had a decaf coffee.

FX has never scaled very much with memory speed, even in the FO4 worst case scenario it only gets 15% from nearly doubling the memory speed.

Fast memory is not going to make a night and day difference on it no matter how much you tweak it. Its not a bad thing that you can just throw whatever ram is cheapest at it and you get 90% of its maximum performance. Its just different to how other platforms react to fast memory.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Neither platform was overclocked. And remember that this is coming from 1333 to 2400. i3 got a sizeable boost, i7 got a huge boost, FX had a decaf coffee.
> 
> FX has never scaled very much with memory speed, even in the FO4 worst case scenario it only gets 15% from nearly doubling the memory speed.
> 
> Fast memory is not going to make a night and day difference on it no matter how much you tweak it. Its not a bad thing that you can just throw whatever ram is cheapest at it and you get 90% of its maximum performance. Its just different to how other platforms react to fast memory.


I disagree, memory does make a difference from personal experience but you need to clock the system up to accept it unlike Intel where they do it for you out the box. Anyway I'm bored of this conversation now so this is my only input.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I disagree, memory does make a difference from personal experience but you need to clock the system up to accept it unlike Intel where they do it for you out the box. Anyway I'm bored of this conversation now so this is my only input.


Your lack of evidence is boring.

I had an FX system with decent CPU and CPU-NB clocks (4600/2800), the difference between 1333 and 1866 was a blip that you could easily miss. Probably in the 5-10% ballpark in a worst case scenario, much less than that on average (even with a pair of GTX 470's in it). Because of that I swapped the 8gb 1866 kit in it with the 16gb 1600 kit on my i5 before I passed the FX rig on to a friend.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Your lack of evidence is boring.
> 
> I had an FX system with decent CPU and CPU-NB clocks (4600/2800), the difference between 1333 and 1866 was a blip that you could easily miss. Probably in the 5-10% ballpark in a worst case scenario, much less than that on average (even with a pair of GTX 470's in it). Because of that I swapped the 8gb 1866 kit in it with the 16gb 1600 kit on my i5 before I passed the FX rig on to a friend.


That's good to know and 4.6ghz on what exactly? an 8350? that's pretty low if so, unless it was an 8120? Anyway moving on.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> That's good to know and 4.6ghz on what exactly? an 8350? that's pretty low if so, unless it was an 8120? Anyway moving on.


Early FX-8370 (stock vcore in the 1.45v range) with a Noctua NH-D15 + low speed adapter on the fans.

If you are done and moving on quit asking questions.


----------



## mus1mus

again, if you can't get over about memory clocks, move aside.

1600 ?-?-?-?
1866 ?-?-?-?
2400 ?-?-?-?

There's a reason why you see a lot of positive gains on an Intel rig and not much on the FX.

Ever heard of Cache?

Take a look at Haswell, you do know that Ring on Haswell runs pretty high, right? 4 GHz and over. FX does have what? 2.6 GHz? 3Ghz for very those lucky ones?

Along with their architecture and memory controller efficiency, they can mask up timing-induced latencies going into higher clocks by sheer bandwidth. But, play along the timings and you will still see bigger performance gains.

That is also true with the FX. But we are rather limited by the bandwidth. So to going up higher with RAM frequencies gain you much lesser effect than on an Intel rig. And there, you should consider timings.

So stop saying memory clocks don't give you noticeable effect on an FX. It's how you tune those clocks that matters. Period.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> again, if you can't get over about memory clocks, move aside.
> 
> 1600 ?-?-?-?
> 1866 ?-?-?-?
> 2400 ?-?-?-?
> 
> There's a reason why you see a lot of positive gains on an Intel rig and not much on the FX.
> 
> Ever heard of Cache?
> 
> Take a look at Haswell, you do know that Ring on Haswell runs pretty high, right? 4 GHz and over. FX does have what? 2.6 GHz? 3Ghz for very those lucky ones?
> 
> Along with their architecture and memory controller efficiency, they can mask up timing-induced latencies going into higher clocks by sheer bandwidth. But, play along the timings and you will still see bigger performance gains.
> 
> That is also true with the FX. But we are rather limited by the bandwidth. So to going up higher with RAM frequencies gain you much lesser effect than on an Intel rig. And there, you should consider timings.
> 
> So stop saying memory clocks don't give you noticeable effect on an FX. It's how you tune those clocks that matters. Period.


Honestly, for a daily use machine that needs stability over anything else, memory speed just does not seem to make any real noticeable difference. I have 4 x 8GB sticks of Sapphire AMD branded ram and whether I used the 2 x 1600 speed ram alone or just installed all 4 sticks and ran them at the 1333 speed of the other 2 sticks, I do not notice any real difference. Mind you, I am not running benchmarks on this because I only really care about something I can notice without a benchmark program. (That is how I received the ram in January of 2015 but, they where supposed to be all 4 x 1333 speeds.)

Ram was bought on clearance at that time when it cost twice as much as the $170 I payed at the time.


----------



## mus1mus

I guess you missed the last sentence of the post you quoted.

1333 9-9-9-27-1T will be on par with a 1600 10-10-10-30-1T for example.

Let's go back to Intel, saying memory clocks give them very noticeable jump in performance is just pure bullocks.

Haswell rig with 2400 MHz 10-12-12-1T performs just a few percent less than a Skylake rig with 4000MHz 16-16-16-35-1T for that matter.

16-16-16 may be a tad hard to achieve rather for 4000MHz.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I guess you missed the last sentence of the post you quoted.
> 
> 1333 9-9-9-27-1T will be on par with a 1600 10-10-10-30-1T for example.
> 
> Let's go back to Intel, saying memory clocks give them very noticeable jump in performance is just pure bullocks.
> 
> Haswell rig with 2400 MHz 10-12-12-1T performs just a few percent less than a Skylake rig with 4000MHz 16-16-16-35-1T for that matter.
> 
> 16-16-16 may be a tad hard to achieve rather for 4000MHz.


Its a combination of speed and timings. The sweet spot for Haswell is ~2400 CL10, but it still makes gains outside of that sweet spot due to the increased bandwidth. Ive run a number of different combinations on both platforms and the FX chips don't gain much from speed as much as timings. Which is why cheap 2133 or 2400 kits tend to not give you much in return, because they are CL 11 or worse.

FWIW the FX rig I used daily for 4 years seemed to work best at 1866 CL9. 2133 CL10 is only slightly better than that from a latency perspective, perhaps 2%.

AFAIK the FX series chips are bandwidth bound at the core <-> cache level due to the oddball way it retires instructions. L1 store bandwidth is only as good as L2 store bandwidth because of the cache policy employed in the design, L1 reads are full speed as expected though. This is why latency helps more than bandwidth.


----------



## gapottberg

First of all, those of you who are taking passive aggressive swipes at people actually contributing, you need to just stop. This isn't a community for elitist pricks who like to get into dick swinging contests. I've been on this site since 2006, been building PCs since the early 90's. I know a few things, and from time to time i share what i know. What i know is that for most purposes, and in my personal experience with my builds and OC's, tuning memory has a very minimal impact on overall performance. It can have a measurable impact in some synthetic benchmarks, and in some games, and in some content creation workloads...but its really on a case by case basis and rarely noticeable with the naked eye . The overwhelming majority of data i have seen from reputable media sources and forum members in the past shows that memory speeds of 1600 provide more than enough bandwidth to handle most tasks on current gen FX platforms. Having more bandwidth than you need doesn't yield better performance. Having it is nice, but unless you have tasks that utilize it, or a processor that can handle the extra load, its moot.

I've done testing before, extensively, to verify sources like LTT claims on the subject. My results were in line with his and countless other tech sources in the media and otherwise. Jays 2 cents has a similar video on an AMD system that shows the same thing.

No one has to trust LTT or Jays 2 cents or Toms hardware or Anandtech or any other source. Easy enough to do a Bench yourself. I did one this morning. My test bench and method was as follows...

8320E Locked at 4.0GHz (undervolted @ 1.238v)
16GB Gskill Ripjaws @ at stock speed 2133MHz C11
ASRock Fatility 970 performance (all power saving and turbo settings disabled in BIOS)
MSI 390X at stock speeds (1080MHz core /1500MHz mem)

Using Thief 1.7 Benchmarking utility with all settings at max and Mantel enabled.

I did 7 runs so i could actual get a margin of error to compare. Here are the results.

Min: 56.6---58.0---57.7---56.9---58.0---55.8---57.1

Max: 89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---90.5---89.1

AVG: 72.4---72.3---72.8---72.5---73.1---73.3---72.2

Next i made a single change to my BIOS. I changed my Ram Frequency to 1600MHz but left the timings the same.

Min: 52.6---55.8---54.5---56.1---55.8---55.6---54.2

Max: 89.1---90.5---90.0---88.7---89.6---90.5---88.7

AVG: 71.0---71.9---71.1---71.5---71.1---71.1---70.5

I will let the results speak for themselves. I am not claiming this is the end all be all of all results or all tests. I am simply saying that this is what i get when i do tests that anyone can reproduce with similar hardware and software. I get it similar results on every benchmark i do and every test i preform. You can dissect it however you like.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> First of all, those of you who are taking passive aggressive swipes at people actually contributing, you need to just stop. This isn't a community for elitist pricks who like to get into dick swinging contests. I've been on this site since 2006, been building PCs since the early 90's. I know a few things, and from time to time i share what i know. What i know is that for most purposes, and in my personal experience with my builds and OC's, tuning memory has a very minimal impact on overall performance. It can have a measurable impact in some synthetic benchmarks, and in some games, and in some content creation workloads...but its really on a case by case basis and rarely noticeable with the naked eye . The overwhelming majority of data i have seen from reputable media sources and forum members in the past shows that memory speeds of 1600 provide more than enough bandwidth to handle most tasks on current gen FX platforms. Having more bandwidth than you need doesn't yield better performance. Having it is nice, but unless you have tasks that utilize it, or a processor that can handle the extra load, its moot.
> 
> I've done testing before, extensively, to verify sources like LTT claims on the subject. My results were in line with his and countless other tech sources in the media and otherwise. Jays 2 cents has a similar video on an AMD system that shows the same thing.
> 
> No one has to trust LTT or Jays 2 cents or Toms hardware or Anandtech or any other source. Easy enough to do a Bench yourself. I did one this morning. My test bench and method was as follows...
> 
> 8320E Locked at 4.0GHz (undervolted @ 1.238v)
> 16GB Gskill Ripjaws @ at stock speed 2133MHz C11
> ASRock Fatility 970 performance (all power saving and turbo settings disabled in BIOS)
> MSI 390X at stock speeds (1080MHz core /1500MHz mem)
> 
> Using Thief 1.7 Benchmarking utility with all settings at max and Mantel enabled.
> 
> I did 7 runs so i could actual get a margin of error to compare. Here are the results.
> 
> Min: 56.6---58.0---57.7---56.9---58.0---55.8---57.1
> 
> Max: 89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---90.5---89.1
> 
> AVG: 72.4---72.3---72.8---72.5---73.1---73.3---72.2
> 
> Next i made a single change to my BIOS. I changed my Ram Frequency to 1600MHz but left the timings the same.
> 
> Min: 52.6---55.8---54.5---56.1---55.8---55.6---54.2
> 
> Max: 89.1---90.5---90.0---88.7---89.6---90.5---88.7
> 
> AVG: 71.0---71.9---71.1---71.5---71.1---71.1---70.5
> 
> I will let the results speak for themselves. I am not claiming this is the end all be all of all results or all tests. I am simply saying that this is what i get when i do tests that anyone can reproduce with similar hardware and software. I get it similar results on every benchmark i do and every test i preform. You can dissect it however you like.


Just waiting for...

"But you didnt OC to 4.8ghz with a CPU-NB of 3000 and you are not using a Sabertooth, therefore those results are invalid."


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> First of all, those of you who are taking passive aggressive swipes at people actually contributing, you need to just stop. This isn't a community for elitist pricks who like to get into dick swinging contests. I've been on this site since 2006, been building PCs since the early 90's. I know a few things, and from time to time i share what i know. What i know is that for most purposes, and in my personal experience with my builds and OC's, tuning memory has a very minimal impact on overall performance. It can have a measurable impact in some synthetic benchmarks, and in some games, and in some content creation workloads...but its really on a case by case basis and rarely noticeable with the naked eye . The overwhelming majority of data i have seen from reputable media sources and forum members in the past shows that memory speeds of 1600 provide more than enough bandwidth to handle most tasks on current gen FX platforms. Having more bandwidth than you need doesn't yield better performance. Having it is nice, but unless you have tasks that utilize it, or a processor that can handle the extra load, its moot.
> 
> I've done testing before, extensively, to verify sources like LTT claims on the subject. My results were in line with his and countless other tech sources in the media and otherwise. Jays 2 cents has a similar video on an AMD system that shows the same thing.
> 
> No one has to trust LTT or Jays 2 cents or Toms hardware or Anandtech or any other source. Easy enough to do a Bench yourself. I did one this morning. My test bench and method was as follows...
> 
> 8320E Locked at 4.0GHz (undervolted @ 1.238v)
> 16GB Gskill Ripjaws @ at stock speed 2133MHz C11
> ASRock Fatility 970 performance (all power saving and turbo settings disabled in BIOS)
> MSI 390X at stock speeds (1080MHz core /1500MHz mem)
> 
> Using Thief 1.7 Benchmarking utility with all settings at max and Mantel enabled.
> 
> I did 7 runs so i could actual get a margin of error to compare. Here are the results.
> 
> Min: 56.6---58.0---57.7---56.9---58.0---55.8---57.1
> 
> Max: 89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---90.5---89.1
> 
> AVG: 72.4---72.3---72.8---72.5---73.1---73.3---72.2
> 
> Next i made a single change to my BIOS. I changed my Ram Frequency to 1600MHz but left the timings the same.
> 
> Min: 52.6---55.8---54.5---56.1---55.8---55.6---54.2
> 
> Max: 89.1---90.5---90.0---88.7---89.6---90.5---88.7
> 
> AVG: 71.0---71.9---71.1---71.5---71.1---71.1---70.5
> 
> I will let the results speak for themselves. I am not claiming this is the end all be all of all results or all tests. I am simply saying that this is what i get when i do tests that anyone can reproduce with similar hardware and software. I get it similar results on every benchmark i do and every test i preform. You can dissect it however you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for...
> 
> "But you didnt OC to 4.8ghz with a CPU-NB of 3000 and you are not using a Sabertooth, therefore those results are invalid."
Click to expand...

Actually I'd be interested to see how the memory speed is affected is more than one game (Frostbite would be a good test)

That and an update to the sig rigs for both of you would be great so people aren't confused as to what you are using currently


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually I'd be interested to see how the memory speed is affected is more than one game (Frostbite would be a good test)
> 
> That and an update to the sig rigs for both of you would be great so people aren't confused as to what you are using currently


My sig rigs are what I am running currently, and it does not matter as some of us have access to other machines for testing.

Ill give an educated guess of 0%-10% seeing as the worst case scenario is 10%-15% and the above results are 1%-8% for minimum FPS.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually I'd be interested to see how the memory speed is affected is more than one game (Frostbite would be a good test)
> 
> That and an update to the sig rigs for both of you would be great so people aren't confused as to what you are using currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sig rigs are what I am running currently, and it does not matter as some of us have access to other machines for testing.
> 
> Ill give an educated guess of 0%-10% seeing as the worst case scenario is 10%-15% and the above results are 1%-8% for minimum FPS.
Click to expand...

I'd like to test it for myself but a lack of time means it simply won't happen, as I said before I'll still recommend 2133 to damn near every FX user out there regardless simply because price wise there is no sense in paying the same for less.


----------



## KarathKasun

I honestly CBA to do any testing because all of the data I, as well as others, have linked/posted matches my experiences. At this point, if anyone wants to argue the point the burden of proof is on them. The other side of the argument has shown no data to back up their point.


----------



## miklkit

It might have been 2 years ago now, but a fellow did some testing of ram speeds at different overclocks complete with graphs and such. I'm not going to bother digging it out now so from memory........

1333 memory sucked at all clocks. 1600 worked best for stock to decent overclocks with 1866 matching or beating it up to 4.7 or so where they kinda flat lined but with 1866 getting a small jump at higher clocks. After that the faster ram started improving and from 4.8 and up 2133 and then 2400 provided much better performance by 5 ghz.

This was done by AMD users as an internal test with no sniping involved.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> First of all, those of you who are taking passive aggressive swipes at people actually contributing, you need to just stop. This isn't a community for elitist pricks who like to get into dick swinging contests. I've been on this site since 2006, been building PCs since the early 90's. I know a few things, and from time to time i share what i know. What i know is that for most purposes, and in my personal experience with my builds and OC's, tuning memory has a very minimal impact on overall performance. It can have a measurable impact in some synthetic benchmarks, and in some games, and in some content creation workloads...but its really on a case by case basis and rarely noticeable with the naked eye . The overwhelming majority of data i have seen from reputable media sources and forum members in the past shows that memory speeds of 1600 provide more than enough bandwidth to handle most tasks on current gen FX platforms. Having more bandwidth than you need doesn't yield better performance. Having it is nice, but unless you have tasks that utilize it, or a processor that can handle the extra load, its moot.
> 
> I've done testing before, extensively, to verify sources like LTT claims on the subject. My results were in line with his and countless other tech sources in the media and otherwise. Jays 2 cents has a similar video on an AMD system that shows the same thing.
> 
> No one has to trust LTT or Jays 2 cents or Toms hardware or Anandtech or any other source. Easy enough to do a Bench yourself. I did one this morning. My test bench and method was as follows...
> 
> 8320E Locked at 4.0GHz (undervolted @ 1.238v)
> 16GB Gskill Ripjaws @ at stock speed 2133MHz C11
> ASRock Fatility 970 performance (all power saving and turbo settings disabled in BIOS)
> MSI 390X at stock speeds (1080MHz core /1500MHz mem)
> 
> Using Thief 1.7 Benchmarking utility with all settings at max and Mantel enabled.
> 
> I did 7 runs so i could actual get a margin of error to compare. Here are the results.
> 
> Min: 56.6---58.0---57.7---56.9---58.0---55.8---57.1
> 
> Max: 89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---90.5---89.1
> 
> AVG: 72.4---72.3---72.8---72.5---73.1---73.3---72.2
> 
> Next i made a single change to my BIOS. I changed my Ram Frequency to 1600MHz but left the timings the same.
> 
> Min: 52.6---55.8---54.5---56.1---55.8---55.6---54.2
> 
> Max: 89.1---90.5---90.0---88.7---89.6---90.5---88.7
> 
> AVG: 71.0---71.9---71.1---71.5---71.1---71.1---70.5
> 
> I will let the results speak for themselves. I am not claiming this is the end all be all of all results or all tests. I am simply saying that this is what i get when i do tests that anyone can reproduce with similar hardware and software. I get it similar results on every benchmark i do and every test i preform. You can dissect it however you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for...
> 
> "But you didnt OC to 4.8ghz with a CPU-NB of 3000 and you are not using a Sabertooth, therefore those results are invalid."
Click to expand...

Finally , you've managed to post something I can agree with! ( sorta )







Not so much about those results being Invalid as it is about them coming from a different perspective. I'd guesstimate that less than 5% of my time ( nearly 4 years now) on the Vishera has been spent under 4.9 ghz .

The best way to gimp performance of an FX is to have some poorly tuned , mis-matched, or unstable ram. There is a big difference in the ability of a CHV-Z to get the most out of a set of ram vs nearly any other AM3+ motherboard made.

I'm pretty sure my point of view would be different had my 990 extreme 3 been the only motherboard I'd used..... not right or wrong , better or worse, but different.

My personal experience with ram and the FX platform runs from cl 6 1800 to cl 13 2700 at OC with single and double ranked kits. The stock speeds/timings of those kits being cl 6 1600 to cl11 2933 ( 2666 was the best I could manage on that set with the FX - dommie plats). I can't come close to matching my AIDA 64 scores at cl 12 2600/2600 on the Hyper X beasts with anything a slower clock + tighter timings.

As I said before, 2133 is the most practical target to shoot for in the case of most Vishera users. It yields the lions share of the benefit faster ram has to offer - I haven't come across a motherboard/FX chip that wouldn't handle it and going up from there usually requires a bump in cpu/nb volts, which adds heat and can limit the ultimate cpu overclock. I'm fortunate enough to have cooling that allows for it so it's down to what I can make stable.


----------



## KarathKasun

AIDI64 scores are great and all, but they do not translate into extra performance in many cases.

Most people seem to be around 4.7ghz even now, so if the above summary of ram vs core clocks is true 1866-2133 would be the most anyone with an average setup would need. The speed gains would not be huge either, but 2133 is the cheap speed for DDR3 now and there isnt much reason to not get that speed. Just don't expect more than ~5% gains on average if you are coming from 1600 in real world situations.

It IS a gain, but its nothing to really write home about.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> AIDI64 scores are great and all, but they do not translate into extra performance in many cases.
> 
> Most people seem to be around 4.7ghz even now, so if the above summary of ram vs core clocks is true 1866-2133 would be the most anyone with an average setup would need. The speed gains would not be huge either, but 2133 is the cheap speed for DDR3 now and there isnt much reason to not get that speed. Just don't expect more than ~5% gains on average if you are coming from 1600 in real world situations.
> 
> It IS a gain, but its nothing to really write home about.


Yeah, this is on Intel, but still is insightful.

http://techbuyersguru.com/does-ram-speed-matter-ddr3-1600-vs-1866-2133-and-2400-games


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, this is on Intel, but still is insightful.
> 
> http://techbuyersguru.com/does-ram-speed-matter-ddr3-1600-vs-1866-2133-and-2400-games


There is another for DDR4. Dual channel platform benefits by a few percent, quad channel not so much.

http://techbuyersguru.com/gaming-ddr4-memory-2133-vs-26663200mhz-8gb-vs-16gb


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> First of all, those of you who are taking passive aggressive swipes at people actually contributing, you need to just stop. This isn't a community for elitist pricks who like to get into dick swinging contests. I've been on this site since 2006, been building PCs since the early 90's. I know a few things, and from time to time i share what i know. What i know is that for most purposes, and in my personal experience with my builds and OC's, tuning memory has a very minimal impact on overall performance. It can have a measurable impact in some synthetic benchmarks, and in some games, and in some content creation workloads...but its really on a case by case basis and rarely noticeable with the naked eye . The overwhelming majority of data i have seen from reputable media sources and forum members in the past shows that memory speeds of 1600 provide more than enough bandwidth to handle most tasks on current gen FX platforms. Having more bandwidth than you need doesn't yield better performance. Having it is nice, but unless you have tasks that utilize it, or a processor that can handle the extra load, its moot.
> 
> I've done testing before, extensively, to verify sources like LTT claims on the subject. My results were in line with his and countless other tech sources in the media and otherwise. Jays 2 cents has a similar video on an AMD system that shows the same thing.
> 
> No one has to trust LTT or Jays 2 cents or Toms hardware or Anandtech or any other source. Easy enough to do a Bench yourself. I did one this morning. My test bench and method was as follows...
> 
> 8320E Locked at 4.0GHz (undervolted @ 1.238v)
> 16GB Gskill Ripjaws @ at stock speed 2133MHz C11
> ASRock Fatility 970 performance (all power saving and turbo settings disabled in BIOS)
> MSI 390X at stock speeds (1080MHz core /1500MHz mem)
> 
> Using Thief 1.7 Benchmarking utility with all settings at max and Mantel enabled.
> 
> I did 7 runs so i could actual get a margin of error to compare. Here are the results.
> 
> Min: 56.6---58.0---57.7---56.9---58.0---55.8---57.1
> 
> Max: 89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---89.6---90.5---89.1
> 
> AVG: 72.4---72.3---72.8---72.5---73.1---73.3---72.2
> 
> Next i made a single change to my BIOS. I changed my Ram Frequency to 1600MHz but left the timings the same.
> 
> Min: 52.6---55.8---54.5---56.1---55.8---55.6---54.2
> 
> Max: 89.1---90.5---90.0---88.7---89.6---90.5---88.7
> 
> AVG: 71.0---71.9---71.1---71.5---71.1---71.1---70.5
> 
> I will let the results speak for themselves. I am not claiming this is the end all be all of all results or all tests. I am simply saying that this is what i get when i do tests that anyone can reproduce with similar hardware and software. I get it similar results on every benchmark i do and every test i preform. You can dissect it however you like.


Same as me, there is no benefit by switching from 1600MHz to 2133MHz, I used XPM profile ram is Kingston Beast. CPU 4.8ghz load 1.468V , CPU-NB 2640mhz voltage 1.4V


----------



## herpderpsky

hey guys my friend told me u cant oc with cool and quit so i was messing with it and here we go as u read im currently running occt for 7 hours on it so far stable 5
hours







ram @ xmp 1866 9-11-9-27-50 i can no longer understand whats going on lol


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> hey guys my friend told me u cant oc with cool and quit so i was messing with it and here we go as u read im currently running occt for 7 hours on it so far stable 5
> hours


Good on you for testing it out personally rather than taking someone's supposition as gospel truth. It's can indeed be used with an overclock, it's just much simpler to disable C1E and Cool 'n' Quiet to sort out your initial overclock. Once you've got that done and stable, you can re-enable CnQ, C1E, and APM and then go through your stability battery again. These days I like to pass IBT and then the Y-Cruncher that super @mus1mus brought to my attention, and if my OC with power-saving stuff enabled passes that gauntlet it's right as rain.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> hey guys my friend told me u cant oc with cool and quit so i was messing with it and here


This is a misconception reproduced in several overclocking guides, based on experience with AM3. In AM3, many motherboards would automatically lose CnQ, once you overclocked and keeping the setting enabled in BIOS while the motherboard itself was losing it, was counterproductive. It could only bork things. In AM3+, all motherboards can overclock with CnQ enabled (only APM and turbo need disabling) , except from some buggy motherboards that after some point, lose the CnQ (like the Giga UD3P, which i think loses CnQ at 4.5).


----------



## herpderpsky

well ok ill go home and try to get it to 5 ghz but my cooler idk if it can the temps are going to be at 80 c i think but so fur c-q took off 7 c so i think it can hendel it ill post tonight thx guys


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> ya they told me that i need an intel to utilize 1 gtx 980 at 100% but i get 75 fps on 75hz on all the games at 2k and after burner saying im using 42% of my card after unlocking the voltage. am i good for another 3 or 5 years of gaming?


At that resolution I think so, and with good cooling you can push that chip a little harder as well. I've handled 1.52v with a Nepton 140xl before, so I think you have a bit more headroom there depending on your cooling.


----------



## herpderpsky

thx allot guys im still new to ocing so i dont know how exactly how this is working 0 core at 4.7ghz @1.476v others are parked at 1.6ghz @ 0.967v, but p states show 4.2 ghz highest







where is the 4.7 ?_?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> well ok ill go home and try to get it to 5 ghz but my cooler idk if it can the temps are going to be at 80 c i think but so fur c-q took off 7 c so i think it can hendel it ill post tonight thx guys


80c is too higj for the cores imo...ive ran it past 72c which is the recommended max but i would never recommend anyone run it that hot...if thats your socket temp you need a fan...


----------



## herpderpsky

so it did 7 hours but wen it went to sleep it went back to 4.5 and i had to oc it again uzing amd overdrive ? it cant remember my bios on my cpu and gpu it puts it on my defolt oc ?
but this test was running 4.7 wen i left it so ima do a test on 5 ghz tonight

2016-07-08-13h42-Frequency-CPU0.png 38k .png file
 here is log


----------



## herpderpsky

well i got my peak i think 4.85ghz @ 1.49v but idk how to stabolize plz welp me coz im a derp lol


----------



## SuperZan

In your bios try:

20x CPU multiplier

240 FSB frequency

100 PCIe frequency

cpu spread, pcie spread, and epu power saving mode disabled

CPU LLC - high or ultra high

NB LLC - high

set manual CPU volts to 1.46 or 1.47, thereabouts

CPU VDDA to 2.69/2.7

nb voltage to 1.15 or 1.2

nb 1.8 voltage to 1.82


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AIDI64 scores are great and all, but they do not translate into extra performance in many cases.
> 
> Most people seem to be around 4.7ghz even now, so if the above summary of ram vs core clocks is true 1866-2133 would be the most anyone with an average setup would need. The speed gains would not be huge either, but 2133 is the cheap speed for DDR3 now and there isnt much reason to not get that speed. Just don't expect more than ~5% gains on average if you are coming from 1600 in real world situations.
> 
> It IS a gain, but its nothing to really write home about.


Not willing to spend a lot of time on it, but this is a quick way of demonstrating the differences I sometimes see in gaming - notice the @ 15% gain in multi -threaded fps.

Then there is the nearly 12 % gain in DX11 Single-threaded draw calls per frame. The gains I typically see also come where they are needed the most, minimum frame rate.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/150917/aot/150914/aot/150911

Dual ranked Kingston Beasts 1.65 volts 2400 mhz NB for all tests shown


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not willing to spend a lot of time on it, but this is a quick way of demonstrating the differences I sometimes see in gaming - notice the @ 15% gain in multi -threaded fps.
> 
> Then there is the nearly 12 % gain in DX11 Single-threaded draw calls per frame. The gains I typically see also come where they are needed the most, minimum frame rate.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/150917/aot/150914/aot/150911
> 
> Dual ranked Kingston Beasts 1.65 volts 2400 mhz NB for all tests shown


Which is pretty much in line with my claims. ~15% in the worst case with the most "cherry picked" numbers, kinda like that FO4 article.


----------



## ManofGod1000

For the life of me, I can no longer find the post where I was talking about running Crysis original on the FX compared to the I7. Turns out, as soon as I removed and reinstalled, the game, it now changes the fps according to the settings I place in the game as it should. (Before, it was stuck at around 30fps no matter the resolution or settings.) To whoever I was speaking with, I got it working correctly at 4k as it should.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Link please?
> 
> I would like to see them as the only ones I've seen are on an 8150.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this illustrates my point quite well on a newer AMD CPU.
> 
> Fallout 4 memory speed comparison
> 
> AMD gains ~15%
> Intel gains ~50%
> 
> Not really trying to push one over the other, *just that the FX platform does not care so much about memory speeds.*
Click to expand...

utterly false mate.

In games that utilize more than 4 threads i've seen in my experience of gain over 1600mhz to be pretty vast.

I've even got data that i've not had the time to complete (bloody outlyers) that support this aloong with a thread that show blatent boosts in DX APi thru put. based on increased memory and NB speeds

There are situations where faster ram isn't going to help much but day by day those applications are upgrading, ya there will always be some silly dev coding a single threaded game in 2034...

but in situational that use a more that moderate amount of the cpu the faster the better

this is in contrast to is Ph2 predecessor which low timing was KING


----------



## mus1mus

He doesn't consider timings, that's why.

2400 CL 11 is meh compared to 2133 CL 9 as you knew.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He doesn't consider timings, that's why.
> 
> 2400 CL 11 is meh compared to 2133 CL 9 as you knew.


How convenient you missed this post...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its a combination of speed and timings. The sweet spot for Haswell is ~2400 CL10, but it still makes gains outside of that sweet spot due to the increased bandwidth. Ive run a number of different combinations on both platforms and the FX chips don't gain much from speed as much as timings. Which is why cheap 2133 or 2400 kits tend to not give you much in return, because they are CL 11 or worse.
> 
> FWIW the FX rig I used daily for 4 years seemed to work best at 1866 CL9. 2133 CL10 is only slightly better than that from a latency perspective, perhaps 2%.
> 
> AFAIK the FX series chips are bandwidth bound at the core <-> cache level due to the oddball way it retires instructions. L1 store bandwidth is only as good as L2 store bandwidth because of the cache policy employed in the design, L1 reads are full speed as expected though. This is why latency helps more than bandwidth.


Keep lying to try and attack somebody, makes you look so good.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AIDI64 scores are great and all, but they do not translate into extra performance in many cases.
> 
> Most people seem to be around 4.7ghz even now, so if the above summary of ram vs core clocks is true 1866-2133 would be the most anyone with an average setup would need. The speed gains would not be huge either, but 2133 is the cheap speed for DDR3 now and there isnt much reason to not get that speed. J*ust don't expect more than ~5% gains on average* if you are coming from 1600 in real world situations.
> 
> It IS a gain, but its nothing to really write home about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not willing to spend a lot of time on it, but this is a quick way of demonstrating the differences I sometimes see in gaming - notice the @ 15% gain in multi -threaded fps.
> 
> Then there is the nearly 12 % gain in DX11 Single-threaded draw calls per frame. The gains I typically see also come where they are needed the most, minimum frame rate.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/150917/aot/150914/aot/150911
> 
> Dual ranked Kingston Beasts 1.65 volts 2400 mhz NB for all tests shown
> 
> 
> 
> *Which is pretty much in line with my claims*. ~15% in the worst case with the most "cherry picked" numbers, kinda like that FO4 article.
Click to expand...

Which claim exactly? .... you changed your tune midstream.

10 to 15 % gained is in many cases the difference between running an i 7 and an FX and the price of 2400mhz memory vs 1600 mhz is no where close to the gap between an FX and an i 7 prices.

@FlailScHLAMP has an excellent handle on the situation, you'd do well listen to him.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> How convenient you missed this post...
> Keep lying to try and attack somebody, makes you look so good.


Lying?

You posted it so well, you have been running your FX at 1866 CL 9.. Which CL9 exactly? 9-11-9? Better specify it coz you are claiming your own misconceptualized set-up!

Latency jumps with Timings. Going from 1866 9-9-9-24-1T to 2133 10-10-10-30-1T and expecting gains is exactly a no-brainer! Your bandwidth will be offset by a higher latency. So do your research before posting your results.

If you can't run your memory with a 2133 9-11-9-27-1T, then you are simply not understanding things. And should never make such vlaims based off some reviewers who have no time to spare to learn how to set-up an FX rig.


----------



## Mega Man

He has almost always been an amd hater and frankly wrong most of the time. But acts like he is never wrong.

I just ignore him 99% of the time.

@orkin don't you know 5% and 15% are the same?


----------



## Alastair

What would my current 2000MHz 9-9-10-27 1CR clock equate to?


----------



## mus1mus

Probably Better than 2133 9-11-9-27-1T.









My previously fine 2000 8-8-9 Ballistix score better than my 2400 10-12-12-31-1T for sure outside Aida 64 Bandwidth test. Sadly, they stopped working on dual channels with any board I put them.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lying?
> 
> You posted it so well, you have been running your FX at 1866 CL 9.. Which CL9 exactly? 9-11-9? Better specify it coz you are claiming your own misconceptualized set-up!
> 
> Latency jumps with Timings. Going from 1866 9-9-9-24-1T to 2133 10-10-10-30-1T and expecting gains is exactly a no-brainer! Your bandwidth will be offset by a higher latency. So do your research before posting your results.
> 
> If you can't run your memory with a 2133 9-11-9-27-1T, then you are simply not understanding things. And should never make such vlaims based off some reviewers who have no time to spare to learn how to set-up an FX rig.


Aaaand, you move the goalposts to correct yourself again.









What happened to...
Quote:


> He doesn't consider timings, that's why.


First, who in the hell would run 1866 @ 9-11-9-28? Second, latency is measured in ns, timings are in clock cycles. 9 cycles at 1866 is 9.65ns, 10 cycles at 2133 is 9.38ns. An improvement of a little under 3% as I had already said.

You are simply repeating what I said in my post and acting like what you have repeated is more correct. And then you claim that the speed my memory runs at is 100% my fault as if there is no variance in parts. Keep digging that hole for yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Which claim exactly? .... you changed your tune midstream.
> 
> 10 to 15 % gained is in many cases the difference between running an i 7 and an FX and the price of 2400mhz memory vs 1600 mhz is no where close to the gap between an FX and an i 7 prices.
> 
> @FlailScHLAMP has an excellent handle on the situation, you'd do well listen to him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> He has almost always been an amd hater and frankly wrong most of the time. But acts like he is never wrong.
> 
> I just ignore him 99% of the time.
> 
> @orkin don't you know 5% and 15% are the same?


10-15% is nothing in terms of scaling if you want to go down that road. There is already data on i7 gaining 20% or more from the same memory speed jump in those tests, so you are still behind at the end of the day. An i7 K series processor starting with the i7-2600k will do better and they start at a whopping $150 in the used market. So, no, price is not a valid argument there.

As for 15%, that is literally the worst case scenario you showed... pretty much the same as the FO4 benchmarks. Average gains will be nowhere near 15%. Post up some actual game based benchmarks instead of synthetics like some other people have. Min FPS gains in the 5% range and avg FPS gains in the 2% range. While using the 2400 timings for the 1600 results no less, which skews the results in favor of the 2400 ones.

Come at me with your data, not a load of personal attacks.

P.S.
Totally an AMD hater when I built an FX rig for myself on launch and sold people on them for the first two or three years when their prices were much closer to Intel's chips. FX had its place, that place is about 4 years back now.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Aaaand, you move the goalposts to correct yourself again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to...
> First, who in the hell would run 1866 @ 9-11-9-28?


stock timings on gskill 1866 cl9 sticks are 9-10-9-28...so id wager a lot of people do...especially of trying to do 4 dimms at 4gb each...i seen a slight improvement in benches and a slight improvement in minimum fps (4-5fps)going from gskill kit above at stock to a gskill ripjaws 2133mhz 9-10-9-28....all other items stayed the same...it wasnt a huge difference but it could definately help someone who was struggling to maintain 60fps...


----------



## Undervolter

Prelude to the great price collapse...

Microcenter: FX8320E $89.99.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/437624/FX_8320E_Black_Edition_32GHz_Eight-Core_Socket_AM3_Boxed_Processor

Lucky Americans...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Aaaand, you move the goalposts to correct yourself again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to...
> First, who in the hell would run 1866 @ 9-11-9-28? Second, latency is measured in ns, timings are in clock cycles. 9 cycles at 1866 is 9.65ns, 10 cycles at 2133 is 9.38ns. An improvement of a little under 3% as I had already said.
> 
> You are simply repeating what I said in my post and acting like what you have repeated is more correct. And then you claim that the speed my memory runs at is 100% my fault as if there is no variance in parts. Keep digging that hole for yourself.


Correct my self? Where did that come from?









1. 9-11-9-27-2T - default XMP for a Kingston HyperX, Beast, etc 1866. What timings does your kit have? You either can't remember or simply have no idea what you were buying.

2. *Second, latency is measured in ns, timings are in clock cycles. 9 cycles at 1866 is 9.65ns, 10 cycles at 2133 is 9.38ns*

Show a data to back this up. You surely have an idea how cache will dramatically alter these parameters.

3. Again, your 2133 CL 10 is meh! What can you expect?

4. I am not repeating what you are saying. You have no idea how to set-up an FX and it's Memory. Stop turning the table.

5. Yes, it's your fault to expect much gains going from 1600 to 2400 when you are not considering the timings and things that can affect Memory Efficiency. Comparing Intel and AMD on that regards is your best bet?


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Prelude to the great price collapse...
> 
> Microcenter: FX8320E $89.99.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/437624/FX_8320E_Black_Edition_32GHz_Eight-Core_Socket_AM3_Boxed_Processor
> 
> Lucky Americans...


I got mine for that price with a $50 credit off my motherboard when bundled last black friday. Some people on here are saying FX chips are dinosaurs...im more inclined to believe they will continue to age well.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> I got mine for that price with a $50 credit off my motherboard when bundled last black friday. Some people on here are saying FX chips are dinosaurs...im more inclined to believe they will continue to age well.


Yep, it's an older platform certainly and I'm looking forward to Zen, but Vishera holds up well. I haven't got any complaints with my PD rigs particularly gaming at 4k where the 6700k I've got doesn't really make much of a difference. I'm actually selling that 6700k to a friend on the cheap as I'd rather go Zen with Vega or Big Pascal on the next machine I build. Skylake is great but I just don't have a need for it at the moment and my 8370 is more than sufficient for gaming.


----------



## herpderpsky

hey guys here is how to save ur power make bios all ato voltage and get it to 4.5 stabole then use amd over drive to kook it ferder ur main bios thinks that its on auto voltage wile u uping it in overdrive










Amp, epu power saving mode, 0-1 parked, c1.cool-quit, all functions and fetters on maximum power saving lol.
But under loud occt 4.850 mhz 1.55 v allot or not? im guessing my sillicon lottery is not a winner.
The voltage u gave me helped allot thx man, How can i give u a blue fire star ?







for the welp u changed a gamer in to a enthusiast coz i swear i can feel and hear how my pc is moving the electricity









btw: dint find cpu llc and nb llc coz im on chrosshair iv formula not extreme







lol my mb is like 20$ or somthing like that if u find it lol cheap maybe i can go hier with this new rad i got ? + i think skylake 6700k is overkill to lol u can run 2 gaming comps with it i think.
occt ran for 10 min ill run 10 hours tonight but i think it will pass







thx for schooling me again ty ty ty

i really hope the zen gonna have good grafix coz i want inlet to have a apu to, and this amd vs intel is not a war at all u actually get what u pay for in preference wise


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct my self? Where did that come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 9-11-9-27-2T - default XMP for a Kingston HyperX, Beast, etc 1866. What timings does your kit have? You either can't remember or simply have no idea what you were buying.
> 
> 2. *Second, latency is measured in ns, timings are in clock cycles. 9 cycles at 1866 is 9.65ns, 10 cycles at 2133 is 9.38ns*
> 
> Show a data to back this up. You surely have an idea how cache will dramatically alter these parameters.


#1 A kit of cheap G.Skill 1866 I bought in *2012* has 9-10-9-28 timings and will operate at 8-8-8-24 with some fine tuning.

#2 *MATH, learn to do it.* You can calculate what 1 cycle is in ns and then multiply that by the number of cycles. Timing data is stored as ns values in the SPD ROM as well, if you look at the raw SPD data you can get a much better idea of what timings to use for your memory for all 10 or so major values for a given clockspeed.

If you cant math, here is a table of clock speed/CL VS ns latency.

Memory timings vs latency are calculated for the memory itself in a vacuum. The IMC/cache add their own latency to this value, and these values change depending on what memory divider you use and what speed the IMC, cache, and core are running at. When you have two devices at dissimilar speeds you will not necessarily get 100% efficiency due to buffering between the two, which is where the "IMC must be equal to or greater than DRAM data speed" rule/suggestion comes from.

The IMC/cache to core latency is not affected by memory timings, the only thing influenced by memory timings is main memory access. This is why some loads dont gain from more memory bandwidth or better latency. They fully fit in the L1/L2/L3 cache and only sporadically hit the main system memory. Tasks which operate on data streaming in from the main system memory most of the time will display performance gains or losses with different timings or memory speeds up to the point that the core cant consume any more data than what it is being fed.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Pfft G-Skill..... Just give me the FAST memory.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Pfft G-Skill..... Just give me the FAST memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats a high CPU-NB and good latency for 2800.









How far sub ambient is that?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

That's on air cooling.

And it's not an AMD processor. you can tell by the tRFC which isn't displayed with AMD chips.

I pulled a fast one for grins. Some times this thread gets over heated with too much non sense.


----------



## mus1mus

And?









Pretty loose for skylake. Isn't it?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

I wish it where a sky lake. I'd be in my air ship throwing a party. Unfortunately it is a Haswell i5 4690K. It was in my poor man's budget.....
Quote:


> Pretty loose for Isn't it?


The Memory calls for Cas 13-14-14. But I run the sticks at 12 instead. 4.2ghz on the stock air cooler daily.


----------



## mus1mus

yeah , I missed the DDR3.

Pretty good. Which kit is that?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> I got mine for that price with a $50 credit off my motherboard when bundled last black friday. Some people on here are saying FX chips are dinosaurs...im more inclined to believe they will continue to age well.


You should refrain from mentioning such deals pubblically, because it demoralizes us, non US, customers...I paid 75 euros, for each of my 5 Asrock 970 Extreme3, if you get my drift... And 125 euros for each of my 8320/8300. It's not even funny if i start thinking how much less i would have paid, if i was in USA and bought the various combo deals you get there.









As for "dinosaurs", there also successful dinosaurs, like the crocodiles, who still exist and thrive un until today. As long as a CPU does the job you want it for, one can call it whatever he likes, i call it "good buy". Today, for my main use (x264) an 8350 is equivalent to stock 6600K. I call this a "Win", cause i paid 125 euros and i still match a much costlier CPU. My 6300 which i use for dedicated encoding, beats in x264 a Sandy i5 2500K. I also call this a win. I can even build 3rd rig, with the 8300 that i keep as a spare, but i don't, cause all my computing needs are fulfilled. Overkill actually.

For someone with a CPU from 2012, i 'd say that this is also a win: 8300 vs i3 6100 in games

*EDIT*: The funniest thing is, his FX overclock, wasn't even REMOTELY stable. In another video of his, he says, that after a day, he couldn't even boot the FX machine, due to unstable overclock and the solution was to clearCMOS. And it STILL performed so well against the i3.






Then "My FX8300 PC stopped working":






Cause, the haters will say "a dual core loses to an 8 core". But they cost the same and someone from 2012, means he has happily arrived to 2017 almost, while beating a CPU of much newer generation and is sold as new. Even more, you can often find an FX83xx cheaper than an i3. So i 'd say it's quite a successful dinosaur for what you paid.

And for general computing, no matter how you cut it, 8 threads are better than 4, cause 99% of common programs, simply don't saturare a core, but if you open your task manager, you will see that they most run on multiple threads. Each Chrome tab alone uses 10-20+ threads. And when you run a real PC, you run multiple programs at a time and do multiple things. You don't benchmark 1 program at a time. I 'd still buy an FX8 core over an i3, any time of the day, just for that. If i were a gamer building new, now i 'd get i5 or Zen. But the FX will still play games for quite some time for those who already have it.

My brother, who is using PC in his office just to write documents and surf, is still using with extreme happiness, my retired Asrock 790G mATX + 4GB DDR2 + Athlon 5050e 45W Brisbane + HD5450. And next month, i will upgrade him to Athlon II x2 3.2Ghz + 8GB DDR2 800C4 + 128GB SSD + HD6450, from old parts of mine that i no longer need. And it will be overkill for him. Dinosaur parts? I say, the perfect investment. He doesn't get to pay anything, i don't need them and i didn't pay a whole lot for them either and they will do the task brilliantly.

I really don't know, how much money i saved with AMD over the years. For AM3+ parts alone, i spent about 1000 euros. If these were with Intel, i 'd have paid probably at least the double, maybe more.

Long live the dinosaurs!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> That's on air cooling.
> 
> And it's not an AMD processor. you can tell by the tRFC which isn't displayed with AMD chips.
> 
> I pulled a fast one for grins. Some times this thread gets over heated with too much non sense.


Yeah, didn't catch the tRFC. Though Im not used to seeing NB speeds on Intel chips, the ones I have played with are a bit older.









The "i3 is better" thing is pretty stupid unless all you do on the computer is play the 1-2 games where it makes a large difference. All of the FX builds I have done are still around and kicking as well. Only one is generating complaints, mainly because the person using it moved to indie/niche games that use all of 1-2 threads. The owner doesn't really complain much either as the system hit its target lifespan without issues.


----------



## herpderpsky

i really hope the zen gonna have good grafix coz i want intel to have a apu to, and this amd vs intel is not a war at all u actually get what u pay for in preference wise[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> hey guys here is how to save ur power make bios all ato voltage and get it to 4.5 stabole then use amd over drive to kook it ferder ur main bios thinks that its on auto voltage wile u uping it in overdrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amp, epu power saving mode, 0-1 parked, c1.cool-quit, all functions and fetters on maximum power saving lol.
> But under loud occt 4.850 mhz 1.55 v allot or not? im guessing my sillicon lottery is not a winner.
> The voltage u gave me helped allot thx man, How can i give u a blue fire star ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the welp u gave my u changed a gamer in to a enthusiast coz i swear i can feel and hear how my pc is moving the electricity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: dint find cpu llc and nb llc coz im on chrosshair iv formula not extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my mb is like 20$ or somthing like that if u find it lol cheap maybe i can go hier with this new rad i got ? + i think skylake 6700k is overkill to lol u can run 2 gaming comps with it i think.
> occt ran for 10 min ill run 10 hours tonight but i think it will pass:graduated thx for schooling me again ty ty ty
> 
> i really hope the zen gonna have good grafix coz i want inlet to have a apu to, and this amd vs intel is not a war at all u actually get what u pay for in preference wise


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> In your bios try:
> 
> 20x CPU multiplier
> 240 FSB frequency
> 100 PCIe frequency
> 
> cpu spread, pcie spread, and epu power saving mode disabled
> 
> CPU LLC - high or ultra high
> NB LLC - high
> 
> set manual CPU volts to 1.46 or 1.47, thereabouts
> CPU VDDA to 2.69/2.7
> nb voltage to 1.15 or 1.2
> nb 1.8 voltage to 1.82










thx for the help here is my result  

is the voltage to high? do i have more head room coz it all on water now and im modding my case to u made my pc amazing







thx


----------



## SuperZan

Your voltage is riight where I would stop pushing it for daily/gaming use, so as long as you can cool it you should be good. At those clock-speeds you'll be very happy with the FX performance. Just be sure to keep a temp monitor on for a while and make sure your temps are always in stable ranges.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> i really hope the zen gonna have good grafix coz i want intel to have a apu to, and this amd vs intel is not a war at all u actually get what u pay for in preference wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the help here is my result
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the voltage to high? do i have more head room coz it all on water now and im modding my case to u made my pc amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx


Personally my 5ghz chip needs 1.6v for it to be stable for gaming and what not, it will pass IBT AVX at your voltage on standard and high but very high and maximum for 20 runs is another story.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> yeah , I missed the DDR3.
> 
> Pretty good. Which kit is that?


Adata PC310700 DDR3 2800 2OZ - Serial #00000015 week 23 of 2013 1.65v.

On mainboard Z97 OC Formula.


----------



## Gereti

Allright boys, imma rising from death to ocn with my latest purhace, what came today finally, after about 2 weeks waiting, XFX Radeon RX480 XXX OC for as upgrade to replace my 7970 (7970 CF broke second card couple months ago)









And btw, the screen what im use is old 32" 1360x768 tv what i just throwed with amd vsr to 2560x1440









Littlebit tweaked fanprofile+The Stilt's EMBD patch installed

Idle:


Load:


(Game: Megadimension Neptunia [email protected] (max) settings with 1280x720p resolution played in short moment)


----------



## herpderpsky

1.45 v for 4.8ghz what u using c-q or any other power saving options?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herpderpsky*
> 
> 1.45 v for 4.8ghz what u using c-q or any other power saving options?


Actually cant even remember, but i got most off what i was seeing/knowing what they are, in just moment ago, [email protected]/Ultra it had hitted 1.488V and 49*C, when i played about 10min


----------



## slavovid

isn't this the wrong thread for this RX 480 ?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> isn't this the wrong thread for this RX 480 ?


Nah, this is a great group for any FX enthusiast to bring their myriad questions, comments, and achievements. IMO best group going on OCN.


----------



## felix

Anyone having the Gigabyte 990FX-Gaming here with color matching ram (red) ?


----------



## miklkit

I'm glad to see someone getting good results with the RX 480 as there seems to be a group who are slamming it.

I have had my red G Skill ram on a Gigabyte UD3, an MSI GD80, and an ASUS Sabertooth with good results. It has been Memtested every 6 months or so and is still good.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm glad to see someone getting good results with the RX 480 as there seems to be a group who are slamming it.
> 
> I have had my red G Skill ram on a Gigabyte UD3, an MSI GD80, and an ASUS Sabertooth with good results. It has been Memtested every 6 months or so and is still good.


well ive seen a couple of people claiming pci e slot death but only one that seems plausible and he was overclocking it pretty hard...i do think there is a slight issue with the way power is pulled but that will be sorted out soon im sure...tests look great for that card given its price point


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> well ive seen a couple of people claiming pci e slot death but only one that seems plausible and he was overclocking it pretty hard...i do think there is a slight issue with the way power is pulled but that will be sorted out soon im sure...tests look great for that card given its price point


As of the 16.7.2 Hotfix under Crimson the power issue should be fairly well resolved. It's even got a "Compatibility Toggle" under the General Settings if you need even more power savings at the cost of like 1-2% performance. It shouldn't be necessary for a single card, though.


----------



## hawker-gb

@benjiw

I find 1,6 way too much for 5ghz.
That's some lazy chip.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> @benjiw
> 
> I find 1,6 way too much for 5ghz.
> That's some lazy chip.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


Won't pass IBT AVX Extreme mode for 20 passes on very high with any less than 1.6v.


----------



## SuperZan

I highly recommend 3dmark's Time Spy for DX12. If you've already got 3dmark Advanced it's something like $5 USD. FX looks quite impressive relative to DX11 (as we had all predicted) but it's still nice to see the improvement.


----------



## hawker-gb

@Benjiw

How much RAM?

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Nah, this is a great group for any FX enthusiast to bring their myriad questions, comments, and achievements. IMO best group going on OCN.


Then ! I want extenstive testing if 8350 bottlenecks the RX 480 as i am planning to get one.
Oh and i got my new fans / moded my case so can finaly OC the 8350. Thou it's not rly usefull now with my crap of a GPU


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> @Benjiw
> 
> How much RAM?
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


16gb of 2400mhz goodnes.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Then ! I want extenstive testing if 8350 bottlenecks the RX 480 as i am planning to get one.
> Oh and i got my new fans / moded my case so can finaly OC the 8350. Thou it's not rly usefull now with my crap of a GPU


what gpu do you have? I noticed a substantial difference between 4.0 and 4.5 in the new need for speed using a gtx 480. Before ocing i couldnt run 1080p at medium settings. Now im running maxed out minus shadows and ao is set to ssao instead of hbao and getting 35-40 fps when it was 20-25 before. Was getting 99 percent gpu usage but stlil lagging...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> @benjiw
> 
> I find 1,6 way too much for 5ghz.
> That's some lazy chip.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


my e chip i had wouldnt pass with 1.65v ibt very high more than 10 passes


----------



## Undervolter

It's really coming! Now that's what you call a late entry. Realistically speaking, one should expect September to see it in the shops? With Zen possibly 2 months away? Better late than never, i guess.
Quote:


> ASUS Announces Its TUF SABERTOOTH 990FX R3.0
> 
> ASUS TUF SABERTOOTH 990FX R3.0 Features An 8 + 2 Phase VRM Design, Plus Its Long List Of Connectivity Ports And Custom Software For Easy Access And Overclocking Fun
> According to ASUS, its TUF SABERTOOTH 990FX R3.0 features Aura RGB lighting, which delivers full RGB control along with a variety of exciting presets for its on-board LED illumination. Furthermore, the motherboard also provides support for the Type-C USB interface, with which you can connect your peripherals and charge them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> More: http://wccftech.com/asus-announces-its-tuf-sabertooth-990fx/


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> what gpu do you have? I noticed a substantial difference between 4.0 and 4.5 in the new need for speed using a gtx 480. Before ocing i couldnt run 1080p at medium settings. Now im running maxed out minus shadows and ao is set to ssao instead of hbao and getting 35-40 fps when it was 20-25 before. Was getting 99 percent gpu usage but stlil lagging...


I am using a GTX 650 right now







So kind a pointless to OC the CPU when i hardly reach it's potential with this GPU









On the subject of OC the 8350 i was planning to do so a few weeks ago but hit a rock with my poor fans and had to revert back to old and whining/noisy ones. So decided to wait till i get the replacement fans i ordered.
Now that i did i modded an tweaked the old case i had to increase airflow and am ready to try to OC

Got some questions in this reggard. Used the performance benchmark from "Passmark" v.8.0 and got good stock scores. Then last night since it was late after i finished modding the case i decided to try a fast OC and used the Asus TurboV EVO utility and simply dragged the bar to 4.4 OC.
HWiNFO64 was running at the background and showing the 4.4 was working then reran the Performance benchmark from "Passmark" but behold ...
I got worse results and i don't understand why.
Stock results are CPU mark 9431 / Single Threaded 1539 the 4.4 OC got me 8999/1440 or something








* Comparing it to other 8350 results withing the software data it's average or even above average but there is 1 particular test result standing out a lot. With CPU mark at 10801 and 1781 score on single threaded


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's really coming! Now that's what you call a late entry. Realistically speaking, one should expect September to see it in the shops? With Zen possibly 2 months away? Better late than never, i guess.


ZEN is 2 months away? I don't think we see them that fast to be honest.. i think its going to be early 2017 at best when we see them. There aren't even motherboards yet for them..

September in the shops? Maybe it depends on the region but we are suppose to get it at the end of this month. And i know i said some bad things about Asus but i can't help it that this is one bad ass looking and performing board! If i haven't got my Gaming G1 board i would definitely buy this one for sure!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ZEN is 2 months away? I don't think we see them that fast to be honest.. i think its going to be early 2017 at best when we see them. There aren't even motherboards yet for them..
> 
> September in the shops? Maybe it depends on the region but we are suppose to get it at the end of this month. And i know i said some bad things about Asus but i can't help it that this is one bad ass looking and performing board! If i haven't got my Gaming G1 board i would definitely buy this one for sure!


I wanted to mean 2 months after September (November). OK, maybe i was overly optimistic, but i don't follow much news outside what's posted in this forum. Last months, when i posted an article saying that it's possible to delay for January, the reaction was that it was unreliable:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1579520/zen-hyper-thread/400#post_25250774

So now, it is reliable i suppose. Here in August everything shuts down, people go on vacation/sea. There are many cities that if it wasn't for tourists, you 'd think they are deserted. Only Amazon stays open.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I wanted to mean 2 months after September (November). OK, maybe i was overly optimistic, but i don't follow much news outside what's posted in this forum. Last months, when i posted an article saying that it's possible to delay for January, the reaction was that it was unreliable:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1579520/zen-hyper-thread/400#post_25250774
> 
> So now, it is reliable i suppose. Here in August everything shuts down, people go on vacation/sea. There are many cities that if it wasn't for tourists, you 'd think they are deserted. Only Amazon stays open.


Ah i see.

I really can't wait to see what ZEN brings... I heard a lot of rumors about its performance but i sure hope AMD can back up their claims.. I would be really really pissed if AMD doesn't perform like they claim as i can imagine lots of people are too.


----------



## mus1mus

They will perform.

They are sorting out the tiny bits right now.

I read some article this week about their native USB 3.1 support and the issues the chip may pose. So they are reaching out with AsMedia to give them the solution for a chip to bridge that.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Then ! I want extenstive testing if 8350 bottlenecks the RX 480 as i am planning to get one.
> Oh and i got my new fans / moded my case so can finaly OC the 8350. Thou it's not rly usefull now with my crap of a GPU


I can look something fps numbers for u if u want (depending what game etc), aslike i tested BF4 with 2560x1440 upscaled resolution in older version of BF4 (now as i updated it i cant anymore run anyway it in fullscreen, not even with stock resolutions), but i was able to crank the settings to ultra, hainan resorts map and about 30 players in multiplayer gave me 40-65FPS when i played it littlebit


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They will perform.
> 
> They are sorting out the tiny bits right now.
> 
> I read some article this week about their native USB 3.1 support and the issues the chip may pose. So they are reaching out with AsMedia to give them the solution for a chip to bridge that.


I sure hope so man, do you happen to have that article? I am curious to read about it.


----------



## mus1mus

https://www.techpowerup.com/223583/amd-zen-processor-integrated-chipset-has-usb-3-1-issues-could-escalate-costs


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx,


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/223583/amd-zen-processor-integrated-chipset-has-usb-3-1-issues-could-escalate-costs


It's very difficult to move to new CPU and socket without absolutely any problem. Most likely, we will see revisions later on of both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurricane28*
> I sure hope so man, do you happen to have that article? I am curious to read about it.


Well, Intel is bringing Kaby Lake soon, so single core performance of Zen will still lag behind. And 16 threads won't really help in games. But it should be a good upgrade from FX, so the point is: "Will you get a CPU that is more comfortable with games?" Yes. And if the price-performance is good and you can live without having the best per core performance, then i think it will be fine.

Although the early adopters will be the guinea pigs, because, i pretty sure there will be revisions/steppings.

The 16 threads won't be of any help in games, but you still have 8 cores for games, so an FX-like scenario will repeat, where you will lag behind Intel in single core, but as long as the IPC*clock is high enough, you shouldn't see problems with single core games and you won't worry about multicore games.


----------



## MrMetaton

Can anyone help me? For some reason i get reaaally low GFLOPS at IntelBurnTest with my FX8320. @4.2 Ghz i get like 30-32Gflops and even @4.5Ghz i get as low as 35Gflops.
After seeing some people get like atleast the 80ish area. It got me thinking maybe my CPU hold back in games and at programs, video editing. So i went ahead and reset BIOS. Nothing happened. Same results. Even at 3.5Ghz i'm getting the same 30-32 Gflops... Something is not okay. I'm runing Win10.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMetaton*
> 
> Can anyone help me? For some reason i get reaaally low GFLOPS at IntelBurnTest with my FX8320. @4.2 Ghz i get like 30-32Gflops and even @4.5Ghz i get as low as 35Gflops.
> After seeing some people get like atleast the 80ish area. It got me thinking maybe my CPU hold back in games and at programs, video editing. So i went ahead and reset BIOS. Nothing happened. Same results. Even at 3.5Ghz i'm getting the same 30-32 Gflops... Something is not okay. I'm runing Win10.


You are probably using the non-AVX enabled version, instead of the AVX version, which is in the 1st page of this thread. The other possibility is that you are throttling. But most likely you downloaded IBT for somewhere in the web, instead of getting the AVX version from here.


----------



## Mega Man

speaking of zen...... please msi do this for amd...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130870&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSHTOXJOTLDF-_-13-130-870-_-Product

just sexay


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> speaking of zen...... please msi do this for amd...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130870&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSHTOXJOTLDF-_-13-130-870-_-Product
> 
> just sexay


I'd own one









That board was the single biggest reason I considered skylake.... briefly


----------



## hurricane28

What about the new Sabertooth?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-SABERTOOTH-990FX-R3-0/

I am not joking when i am saying that i find this one of the best looking boards ever.. and look at its features, it has even a fan that blows air on the vrm's, m.2 and a good audio chip!

Its basically an R2.0 with much better features.


----------



## SuperZan

It's looking very nice. I'll probably pick one up as my FX chips will have roles in my lineup even after Zen/Skylake-e/etc. are here. I wouldn't mind a replacement for the aging Crosshair V Formula (non-Z) I've got in one of my rigs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What about the new Sabertooth?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-SABERTOOTH-990FX-R3-0/
> 
> I am not joking when i am saying that i find this one of the best looking boards ever.. and look at its features, it has even a fan that blows air on the vrm's, m.2 and a good audio chip!
> 
> Its basically an R2.0 with much better features.


It's way better than the R2.0. Like in everything. I never really liked how the R2.0 looks and this one seems to have thrown out of the window and ugliness and the "ceramic coating" and it's more concentrated on the more "essential stuff" (like instead of worrying about ceramics, put a VRM fan!). It looks like an AURA on steroids. Nice touch the 5 LED indicator for troubleshooting on the SB heatsink.

The only thing where ASUS was "stingy" is with the 5K caps. My 75 euro Biostar 970 Plus, has 10K caps and ASUS on the Sabertooth put 5K? Not a real problem though, as 5K will be more than enough unless someone is running hellish temperatures inside his case. For "normal" temps, 5K will be overkill (in solid caps, for every 20C lower temp, lifespan is x10 times).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's way better than the R2.0. Like in everything. I never really liked how the R2.0 looks and this one seems to have thrown out of the window and ugliness and the "ceramic coating" and it's more concentrated on the more "essential stuff" (like instead of worrying about ceramics, put a VRM fan!). It looks like an AURA on steroids. Nice touch the 5 LED indicator for troubleshooting on the SB heatsink.
> 
> The only thing where ASUS was "stingy" is with the 5K caps. My 75 euro Biostar 970 Plus, has 10K caps and ASUS on the Sabertooth put 5K? Not a real problem though, as 5K will be more than enough unless someone is running hellish temperatures inside his case. For "normal" temps, 5K will be overkill (in solid caps, for every 20C lower temp, lifespan is x10 times).


Yes and in my opinion its the best FX board by far now.. I know what i said about Asus before but they really surprised me with this board.. I am really considering buying this.. don't get me wrong, i like my Gigabyte board but this BIOS is a mess and i do miss the overclocking ability on the Sabertooth to be honest..

What do you mean by 10 or 5K caps?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes and in my opinion its the best FX board by far now.. I know what i said about Asus before but they really surprised me with this board.. I am really considering buying this.. don't get me wrong, i like my Gigabyte board but this BIOS is a mess and i do miss the overclocking ability on the Sabertooth to be honest..
> 
> What do you mean by 10 or 5K caps?


Yes, it certainly does look like the best FX motherboard. Even the choke surface is uneven. It has like spikes on top of the choke. This increases surface and thus heat dissipation.

10K or 5K or 2K capacitors,is the rated life for the capacitor in hours. 2K is 2000h life at 105C (usually). 5K is 5000h.

It doesn't look much, but solid capacitors don't follow the Arrhenius formula for electrolytic (where for every 10C lower, life is doubled) and instead it's for every 20C , life is x10. See here. I had saved this, because i searched the issue, when i read that the Asrock 970 extreme3 had 2K Nichicon caps. So at first i thought : 2000K? That's not much.



So if a capacitor is rated at 105C for 5000h (1 year has 8760 hours),

At 85C, it becomes 50.000h (5.7 years)
At 65C it becomes 500.000h (57 years) (in reality this won't happen, since i read in a paper, that solid caps don't vent, like electrolytics do over time, but they have their seal slowly degrading. So at some point it will naturally fail, before the 57 years).

My lowly Asrock 970 Extreme3 has 2K and it's still alive and well, although the first one that i use on my secondary rig, i bought it when Bulldozer was launched and it had a hard life. But at 65C, i should get about 22 years. It's more a matter of prestige, since you can find 10K caps on good Gigabyte boards or even my medium-low Biostar. 5K is Giga 970 UD3P standard.

Gigabyte in the UD4 specs, used to put 50K capacitors!
*
EDIT:* I suspect that Gigabyte was using the temperature trick to do that, cause i don't see in google 50K caps. So it must be 5K, which becomes 50K at 85C and Giga uses this as advertizing trick. But, i do recall seeing some Gigabyte boards with 10K and i think even 15K caps.



http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/microsite/306/images/ud4.html

Although it seems that in UD5 it has nerfed that, because it's now missing. It's no big deal, since even if you have the caps at 85C (which seems improbable to me), you 're going to get 5 years out of them. I think 65C is more probable as temperature and it would explain also why even Gigabyte stopped with the crazy high cap ratings and nerfed. Also abbandoned the "always japanese caps" and went for Apaq in some models, like ASUS (they 're cheaper).

I would worry more about the cap having a premature death due to imperfect manufacturing process, than dying out of exhausting the 5000h life. Cause, i had read a Nichicon paper, that said there was always a small percentage of caps, that had inferior manufacturing quality than the specs. A sort of variability. These are the weak spots really. So, it's where the quality of the manufacturer matters too.

It's more a matter of prestige for the Sabertooth, i think. I mean," come on, this is the Sabertooth and you put 5K caps?" Not much of a real issue. If someone runs them at 85C, i am pretty sure he is some crazy overclocker, who in 5 years will be in his 2nd upgrade.

*EDIT 2*: Yep, the GIgabyte "black caps", are japanese 10K.

http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/334/images/ud-tech.html

P.S.: Welcome to the club. When you buy Gigabyte, at the beginning you are like "Oh how nice! Solid built, look how cool it runs. Oh well, it has this BIOS bug...oh look and another...oh and how ugly it is". 6 months later, you are "God, i hate this BIOS! Set me free!".


----------



## Undervolter

@ *miklkit*

Unless my memory fails me, you pioneered the idea of having a fan situated in the i/o shield, blowing air IN, right? Maybe ASUS should hire you for design advice! (or maybe they read your posts here).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ *miklkit*
> 
> Unless my memory fails me, you pioneered the idea of having a fan situated in the i/o shield, blowing air IN, right? Maybe ASUS should hire you for design advice! (or maybe they read your posts here).


only downside there is tradition dictates my air flow pattern (bottom front to top rear)which makes that counter productive lol...but yeah its really sad this didnt come out three years ago...these new boards are looking great


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, it certainly does look like the best FX motherboard. Even the choke surface is uneven. It has like spikes on top of the choke. This increases surface and thus heat dissipation.
> 
> 10K or 5K or 2K capacitors,is the rated life for the capacitor in hours. 2K is 2000h life at 105C (usually). 5K is 5000h.
> 
> It doesn't look much, but solid capacitors don't follow the Arrhenius formula for electrolytic (where for every 10C lower, life is doubled) and instead it's for every 20C , life is x10. See here. I had saved this, because i searched the issue, when i read that the Asrock 970 extreme3 had 2K Nichicon caps. So at first i thought : 2000K? That's not much.
> 
> 
> 
> So if a capacitor is rated at 105C for 5000h (1 year has 8760 hours),
> 
> At 85C, it becomes 50.000h (5.7 years)
> At 65C it becomes 500.000h (57 years) (in reality this won't happen, since i read in a paper, that solid caps don't vent, like electrolytics do over time, but they have their seal slowly degrading. So at some point it will naturally fail, before the 57 years).
> 
> My lowly Asrock 970 Extreme3 has 2K and it's still alive and well, although the first one that i use on my secondary rig, i bought it when Bulldozer was launched and it had a hard life. But at 65C, i should get about 22 years. It's more a matter of prestige, since you can find 10K caps on good Gigabyte boards or even my medium-low Biostar. 5K is Giga 970 UD3P standard.
> 
> Gigabyte in the UD4 specs, used to put 50K capacitors!
> *
> EDIT:* I suspect that Gigabyte was using the temperature trick to do that, cause i don't see in google 50K caps. So it must be 5K, which becomes 50K at 85C and Giga uses this as advertizing trick. But, i do recall seeing some Gigabyte boards with 10K and i think even 15K caps.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/microsite/306/images/ud4.html
> 
> Although it seems that in UD5 it has nerfed that, because it's now missing. It's no big deal, since even if you have the caps at 85C (which seems improbable to me), you 're going to get 5 years out of them. I think 65C is more probable as temperature and it would explain also why even Gigabyte stopped with the crazy high cap ratings and nerfed. Also abbandoned the "always japanese caps" and went for Apaq in some models, like ASUS (they 're cheaper).
> 
> I would worry more about the cap having a premature death due to imperfect manufacturing process, than dying out of exhausting the 5000h life. Cause, i had read a Nichicon paper, that said there was always a small percentage of caps, that had inferior manufacturing quality than the specs. A sort of variability. These are the weak spots really. So, it's where the quality of the manufacturer matters too.
> 
> It's more a matter of prestige for the Sabertooth, i think. I mean," come on, this is the Sabertooth and you put 5K caps?" Not much of a real issue. If someone runs them at 85C, i am pretty sure he is some crazy overclocker, who in 5 years will be in his 2nd upgrade.
> 
> *EDIT 2*: Yep, the GIgabyte "black caps", are japanese 10K.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/334/images/ud-tech.html
> 
> P.S.: Welcome to the club. When you buy Gigabyte, at the beginning you are like "Oh how nice! Solid built, look how cool it runs. Oh well, it has this BIOS bug...oh look and another...oh and how ugly it is". 6 months later, you are "God, i hate this BIOS! Set me free!".


aha, very interesting to read. I use my PC all day long and i do all kinds of stuff with it so i need very good components if i want it to last a long time. Actually i am happy with my Gigabyte board now i have it stabilized. Took me forever though but i am finally there. It isn't as stable as the Sabertooth by a long shot to be honest.. sometimes i have some weird thing going and after a restart everything is normal again, haven't got that with the Sabertooth. I guess every board has it pros and cons and performs differently. I never hat problems with the UD5 rev 1.1 though until it died on me lol.

I think i am okay with Gigabyte for now but if it turns south i go for the Sabertooth instead, maybe i buy one when i can get it for a good price because i like it A LOT. One of the reasons why i went with Gigabyte is because of the aesthetics of the Giga and because of its better features. Now the Sabertooth has both..must... resist... buying... Sabertooth... must pay... bills... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, it certainly does look like the best FX motherboard. Even the choke surface is uneven. It has like spikes on top of the choke. This increases surface and thus heat dissipation.
> 
> 10K or 5K or 2K capacitors,is the rated life for the capacitor in hours. 2K is 2000h life at 105C (usually). 5K is 5000h.
> 
> It doesn't look much, but solid capacitors don't follow the Arrhenius formula for electrolytic (where for every 10C lower, life is doubled) and instead it's for every 20C , life is x10. See here. I had saved this, because i searched the issue, when i read that the Asrock 970 extreme3 had 2K Nichicon caps. So at first i thought : 2000K? That's not much.
> 
> 
> 
> So if a capacitor is rated at 105C for 5000h (1 year has 8760 hours),
> 
> At 85C, it becomes 50.000h (5.7 years)
> At 65C it becomes 500.000h (57 years) (in reality this won't happen, since i read in a paper, that solid caps don't vent, like electrolytics do over time, but they have their seal slowly degrading. So at some point it will naturally fail, before the 57 years).
> 
> My lowly Asrock 970 Extreme3 has 2K and it's still alive and well, although the first one that i use on my secondary rig, i bought it when Bulldozer was launched and it had a hard life. But at 65C, i should get about 22 years. It's more a matter of prestige, since you can find 10K caps on good Gigabyte boards or even my medium-low Biostar. 5K is Giga 970 UD3P standard.
> 
> Gigabyte in the UD4 specs, used to put 50K capacitors!
> *
> EDIT:* I suspect that Gigabyte was using the temperature trick to do that, cause i don't see in google 50K caps. So it must be 5K, which becomes 50K at 85C and Giga uses this as advertizing trick. But, i do recall seeing some Gigabyte boards with 10K and i think even 15K caps.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/microsite/306/images/ud4.html
> 
> Although it seems that in UD5 it has nerfed that, because it's now missing. It's no big deal, since even if you have the caps at 85C (which seems improbable to me), you 're going to get 5 years out of them. I think 65C is more probable as temperature and it would explain also why even Gigabyte stopped with the crazy high cap ratings and nerfed. Also abbandoned the "always japanese caps" and went for Apaq in some models, like ASUS (they 're cheaper).
> 
> I would worry more about the cap having a premature death due to imperfect manufacturing process, than dying out of exhausting the 5000h life. Cause, i had read a Nichicon paper, that said there was always a small percentage of caps, that had inferior manufacturing quality than the specs. A sort of variability. These are the weak spots really. So, it's where the quality of the manufacturer matters too.
> 
> It's more a matter of prestige for the Sabertooth, i think. I mean," come on, this is the Sabertooth and you put 5K caps?" Not much of a real issue. If someone runs them at 85C, i am pretty sure he is some crazy overclocker, who in 5 years will be in his 2nd upgrade.
> 
> *EDIT 2*: Yep, the GIgabyte "black caps", are japanese 10K.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/334/images/ud-tech.html
> 
> P.S.: Welcome to the club. When you buy Gigabyte, at the beginning you are like "Oh how nice! Solid built, look how cool it runs. Oh well, it has this BIOS bug...oh look and another...oh and how ugly it is". 6 months later, you are "God, i hate this BIOS! Set me free!".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ *miklkit*
> 
> Unless my memory fails me, you pioneered the idea of having a fan situated in the i/o shield, blowing air IN, right? Maybe ASUS should hire you for design advice! (or maybe they read your posts here).


Yeah, but lots of us are using an additional fan on the vrm's simply because of the heat. Besides, you have to buy an 40mm fan separately because Asus doesn't include a fan lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, it certainly does look like the best FX motherboard. Even the choke surface is uneven. It has like spikes on top of the choke. This increases surface and thus heat dissipation.
> 
> 10K or 5K or 2K capacitors,is the rated life for the capacitor in hours. 2K is 2000h life at 105C (usually). 5K is 5000h.
> 
> It doesn't look much, but solid capacitors don't follow the Arrhenius formula for electrolytic (where for every 10C lower, life is doubled) and instead it's for every 20C , life is x10. See here. I had saved this, because i searched the issue, when i read that the Asrock 970 extreme3 had 2K Nichicon caps. So at first i thought : 2000K? That's not much.
> 
> 
> 
> So if a capacitor is rated at 105C for 5000h (1 year has 8760 hours),
> 
> At 85C, it becomes 50.000h (5.7 years)
> At 65C it becomes 500.000h (57 years) (in reality this won't happen, since i read in a paper, that solid caps don't vent, like electrolytics do over time, but they have their seal slowly degrading. So at some point it will naturally fail, before the 57 years).
> 
> My lowly Asrock 970 Extreme3 has 2K and it's still alive and well, although the first one that i use on my secondary rig, i bought it when Bulldozer was launched and it had a hard life. But at 65C, i should get about 22 years. It's more a matter of prestige, since you can find 10K caps on good Gigabyte boards or even my medium-low Biostar. 5K is Giga 970 UD3P standard.
> 
> Gigabyte in the UD4 specs, used to put 50K capacitors!
> *
> EDIT:* I suspect that Gigabyte was using the temperature trick to do that, cause i don't see in google 50K caps. So it must be 5K, which becomes 50K at 85C and Giga uses this as advertizing trick. But, i do recall seeing some Gigabyte boards with 10K and i think even 15K caps.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/microsite/306/images/ud4.html
> 
> Although it seems that in UD5 it has nerfed that, because it's now missing. It's no big deal, since even if you have the caps at 85C (which seems improbable to me), you 're going to get 5 years out of them. I think 65C is more probable as temperature and it would explain also why even Gigabyte stopped with the crazy high cap ratings and nerfed. Also abbandoned the "always japanese caps" and went for Apaq in some models, like ASUS (they 're cheaper).
> 
> I would worry more about the cap having a premature death due to imperfect manufacturing process, than dying out of exhausting the 5000h life. Cause, i had read a Nichicon paper, that said there was always a small percentage of caps, that had inferior manufacturing quality than the specs. A sort of variability. These are the weak spots really. So, it's where the quality of the manufacturer matters too.
> 
> It's more a matter of prestige for the Sabertooth, i think. I mean," come on, this is the Sabertooth and you put 5K caps?" Not much of a real issue. If someone runs them at 85C, i am pretty sure he is some crazy overclocker, who in 5 years will be in his 2nd upgrade.
> 
> *EDIT 2*: Yep, the GIgabyte "black caps", are japanese 10K.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/334/images/ud-tech.html
> 
> P.S.: Welcome to the club. When you buy Gigabyte, at the beginning you are like "Oh how nice! Solid built, look how cool it runs. Oh well, it has this BIOS bug...oh look and another...oh and how ugly it is". 6 months later, you are "God, i hate this BIOS! Set me free!".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> only downside there is tradition dictates my air flow pattern (bottom front to top rear)which makes that counter productive lol...*but yeah its really sad this didnt come out three years ago...these new boards are looking great*


Its called marketing. If they did this 3 years ago, no one would buy any of the other boards i guess. Plus the newer features weren't there yet, its just an update and i am very happy they went this way instead of leaving the AM3+ socket for what it is.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> speaking of zen...... please msi do this for amd...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130870&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSHTOXJOTLDF-_-13-130-870-_-Product
> 
> just sexay
> 
> 
> 
> I'd own one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That board was the single biggest reason I considered skylake.... briefly
Click to expand...

It is very pretty and I can easily see MSI doing it for Zen (secretly wishing for them to make one







)


----------



## MrMetaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You are probably using the non-AVX enabled version, instead of the AVX version, which is in the 1st page of this thread. The other possibility is that you are throttling. But most likely you downloaded IBT for somewhere in the web, instead of getting the AVX version from here.


Thank you soo much. I feel soo dumb... I downloaded actually like 5 times from 5 diff sites the IBT and all of them gave me the same results with the same hearth attack that my PC have something issue.
Also. I just noticed that for some reason my core clocks are "jumping" at random times... I just set a 4.2Ghz OC. No big deal. All settings that could lower CPU clock disabled in BIOS such as Cool'n'Quiet . The OC is stable as hell. No heat issue. ( Max core temp is 46C after 1and a half hour prime95 and the socket temp is also like +~10C ) . VRM arent gettin hot. Cores arent stopping... So i have no idea why. But all the monitoring softwares shows that at some point the CPU core clock went down from 4.2Ghz to like 3.1 Or so. NB and SB are cool, below 50C all the time...
Its a cheap 4+2 power phase mobo thoe! Might be becouse of that? I'm currently waiting for my new mobo to arrive. Current mobo is an old Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 and i'm waiting for a Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 to arrive. Even tho this old mobo doesnt ment for OC i dont think it should give me such an issue. Also i have heatsink for the mosfets from another board + i have a fan blowing air on it. And i also tested the heat of it under load. The mosfets themselfs get upto around 60C without heatsink underload. And when i put back the heatsink (with thermal pads ofc) the heatsink itself never goes above 50C at max. Its around the 40-45C . So not sure whats going on here. Everything that could lower CPU clock is disabled in BIOS. Win10 set to performance on energy tab. So idk.


----------



## gapottberg

Look in the BIOS for HPC mode and make sure it is ENABLED. It tends to get over looked a lot and has been the issue for lots of people on here.


----------



## MrMetaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Look in the BIOS for HPC mode and make sure it is ENABLED. It tends to get over looked a lot and has been the issue for lots of people on here.


Thx. But i dont even think this old mobo have this option lel.


----------



## hurricane28

Does anyone of you guys tried the new time spy benchmark yet? I am installing it now post some results later


----------



## gapottberg

Yup the whole 3DMark suite is on sale via steam for $10 US right now through the 23rd i think. There is already a hot and heavy thread going on elsewhere in the forums. My initial results on my FX 8320e and a 390X was 4105 Combined score.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Yup the whole 3DMark suite is on sale via steam for $10 US right now through the 23rd i think. There is already a hot and heavy thread going on elsewhere in the forums. My initial results on my FX 8320e and a 390X was 4105 Combined score.


Seems like a nice score, can you post your score here?

here is mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13316199?

It says that my graphics driver is not approved so i guess i need to install the latest in order to benefit from this benchmark.


----------



## gapottberg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605899/various-futuremark-releases-3dmark-time-spy-directx-12-benchmark/270#post_25349256

Link to my scores in the thread on Time Spy i referenced.


----------



## hurricane28

My best so far and i am not even trying: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13318906?


----------



## slavovid

Guys can i ask a few questions?









There used to be a guide for OC this CPU a few weeks ago and now i can't seem to find it.
Also i used the bundled software of the asus motherboard i got to OC the CPU but after the OC from 4 to 4.4 and testing with passmark benchmark i got worse results than before.
Anyone know what is this about and if i should use a different testing software or not use the bundled asus OC software?

tnx.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Guys can i ask a few questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be a guide for OC this CPU a few weeks ago and now i can't seem to find it.
> Also i used the bundled software of the asus motherboard i got to OC the CPU but after the OC from 4 to 4.4 and testing with passmark benchmark i got worse results than before.
> Anyone know what is this about and if i should use a different testing software or not use the bundled asus OC software?
> 
> tnx.


This guide?

I prefer to do the lion's share of work in the BIOS. I really only use the OC software for tweaking settings once I'm booted into Windows in the event that I want to push something a bit farther for a benchmark or test the effect of a setting. For stability, the Stilt's Prime 95 runs, or IBT AVX found on the first page of this this thread, are great, as is Y-Cruncher which will punish your memory and cache a bit. For testing, Passmark is rubbish IMO. You'd be better off with Realbench or some of the suite of AIDA64 tests.


----------



## slavovid

there was a guide on the OP post but is no longer there

I downloaded Realbench. Ran it on stock got 85527 score (poor GPU GTX 650) then i OC'ed multiplier x22 increased CPU voltage to 14125 CPU/NB voltage to 1.35 and got it working stable with increased temps and re ran the score .... 82517 i am not doing something right but i dunno what









Now i ran it again this time with bus frequency at 220 and multiplyer back at 20. I got a lot higher image editing but lost Encoding power and Open CL compared to the stock and gained in Multitasking for total of 89 597

............................... @ Stock / @ Multiplier x22 / @ Bus x220
Image editing 97093 (52.403) / 82542 (61.641) / 127442 (39.924)
Encoding 115973 (82.674)/ 122572 (78.223) / 111300 (86.145)
Open CL 27850 (397) / 24569 (365) / 24569 (383)
H MultiTasking 125075(72.193)/ 120041 (81.472) / 114734 ( 85.24)

Total Score 85527 / 82417 / 89597

It still stands odd shouldn't a either increase in Multiplier or Bus speed to increase total performance ?
And wich one of those 4 measures pure single threaded performance ? Image editting perhaps ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> there was a guide on the OP post but is no longer there


OP hasn't been modified in... *checks* 2 years, 5 months, 13 days, 7 hours and 30 minutes from time of typing.

I guarantee you no such guide was in the OP that is not there anymore. The only one we have is the Asus motherboard one by ComputerRestore. There was also one for the Sabertooth specifically, but it was never added to the list for some reason, and CSS may have made of the the GD-80, also never in the OP.

Fill out a rig-builder and put it in your sig, or at minimum tell us what model motherboard you have. You'll get a lot more (and better specialized) help if you do so, along with what cooling you have.


----------



## slavovid

oh right .... it was saying computer restore .... that didn't sound like a guide how to OC but a guide how to restore after a fail OC







.... now that it's not 3 am and i am awake i see where i failed









i have M5A99FX PRO R2.0 with an FX 8350 + Thermalright Inferno IFX-14 CPU
Few weeks ago i was planning to OC but turns out i was reaching 60C on the package with stock clocks due to slow fans.
Now i have replaced them and modded the case to add much more Intake put 2 ML120 Corsair's (one on the heatsink and 1 in front intake just near the HDD cage due the HDD's being there) also have 2x SF cooler masters 120's drilled out the 3 of the fan grills and those 2 are now on bottom intake and back exhaust.
Also Filtered both intakes and rearanged the HDD's a little to allow for more airflow from the front intake.

The result after the small clockings last night was CPU reaching 55C with fans staying at around 50%(for lower noice) and 26-27C ambient temperature.
The best results i got were with a combination of x21 multiplayer and 210 bus speed but then i removed the Multiplayer and kept the 210 bus speed with Turbo boost on and that seems to give rly good results too where the CPU can reach 21x multiplayer on it's own boost needs.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, but lots of us are using an additional fan on the vrm's simply because of the heat. Besides, you have to buy an 40mm fan separately because Asus doesn't include a fan lol
> 
> .


Seriously??? The fan isn't included??? Wow, that's a bit lame...

EDIT: You 're right!
Quote:


> Sabertooth 990FX R3.0's connectivity ports are protected by strong armor that also looks just great. And, if you fit an additional fan*, the port armor boosts airflow for the best possible cooling - with temperature reductions of up to 11°C!
> * 40mm fans supported, and must be purchased separately


Stingy ASUS, stingy...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Seriously??? The fan isn't included??? Wow, that's a bit lame...
> 
> EDIT: You 're right!
> Stingy ASUS, stingy...


haha yes, i had to look twice in order to believe it.. its nice to have the option for sure but they could provide this board with an 40mm fan instead of the option alone.. BUT there is a positive side to this. IF they had include an 40mm fan it would probably be very loud and now you have the option and can choose your own fan..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha yes, i had to look twice in order to believe it.. its nice to have the option for sure but they could provide this board with an 40mm fan instead of the option alone.. BUT there is a positive side to this. IF they had include an 40mm fan it would probably be very loud and now you have the option and can choose your own fan..


They could have just put a fan in the same bag with the SATA cables and leave it up to the customer if he wants to install it or not. They 're just stingy.

Here, the options for 40x40mm, are, as i see rather limited. I have the Revoltek Airguard, but never used it.

But, looking at the options, if i wanted to buy something with decent RPM and decent noise (i hate little noisy fans), i 'd have to get a Scythe. But Scythe fans are not my favourite, because usually are sleeve bearing and i have a traumatic experience with the fan of the Scythe Rasetsu failing within a month. I couldn't believe my eyes. Later i found out that several people have premature deaths with sleeve Scythe fans (in fact, now i mount an Enermax Twister Pressure on the cooler).

http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_ventola_40x40.aspx

The other possible choice, is the Noctua, but, even if i don't have windowed cases, i refuse to put inside fans that are coloured like poop. The Akasa is on the loud side of things too.

So at least here, it's not like you have many options. The various "Manhattan" are unreliable, this is a generic cheap brand that here sells anything from USB sticks, to portable mp3 players and it's not known for decent quality. I also have some Rasurbo 120mm fans, they are not neither fast nor silent. It's a weird combination of bad rpm to noise ratio. They 're OK, because mine are 1100 rpm, but the Nexus silent or the Scythes Kama are better. Rasurbo wouldn't be a brand that i 'd like to buy for 40mm fan, where noise is more or less guaranteed. Startech and Link i 've never heard of.

So, if i were to buy an expensive motherboard, i would have preferred ASUS to pick a fan with good noise-performance.


----------



## hurricane28

double post.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> They could have just put a fan in the same bag with the SATA cables and leave it up to the customer if he wants to install it or not. They 're just stingy.
> 
> Here, the options for 40x40mm, are, as i see rather limited. I have the Revoltek Airguard, but never used it.
> 
> But, looking at the options, if i wanted to buy something with decent RPM and decent noise (i hate little noisy fans), i 'd have to get a Scythe. But Scythe fans are not my favourite, because usually are sleeve bearing and i have a traumatic experience with the fan of the Scythe Rasetsu failing within a month. I couldn't believe my eyes. Later i found out that several people have premature deaths with sleeve Scythe fans (in fact, now i mount an Enermax Twister Pressure on the cooler).
> 
> http://www.trovaprezzi.it/prezzo_dissipatori-e-ventole_ventola_40x40.aspx
> 
> The other possible choice, is the Noctua, but, even if i don't have windowed cases, i refuse to put inside fans that are coloured like poop. The Akasa is on the loud side of things too.
> 
> So at least here, it's not like you have many options. The various "Manhattan" are unreliable, this is a generic cheap brand that here sells anything from USB sticks, to portable mp3 players and it's not known for decent quality. I also have some Rasurbo 120mm fans, they are not neither fast nor silent. It's a weird combination of bad rpm to noise ratio. They 're OK, because mine are 1100 rpm, but the Nexus silent or the Scythes Kama are better. Rasurbo wouldn't be a brand that i 'd like to buy for 40mm fan, where noise is more or less guaranteed. Startech and Link i 've never heard of.
> 
> So, if i were to buy an expensive motherboard, i would have preferred ASUS to pick a fan with good noise-performance.


Yes you are right. Maybe if we send Asus an email about this they will include a fan









I found a nice fan: http://noctua.at/en/nf-a4x10-flx/specification its very ugly but it does the job and the specs are impressive. I searched for over a year to get an quiet and good performance fan and i couldn't find any. Fans move air which makes noise, the higher rpm the more performance you get at a cost of noise. Its one or the other you cannot have both.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I found a nice fan: http://noctua.at/en/nf-a4x10-flx/specification its very ugly but it does the job and the specs are impressive. I searched for over a year to get an quiet and good performance fan and i couldn't find any. Fans move air which makes noise, the higher rpm the more performance you get at a cost of noise. Its one or the other you cannot have both.


Yeah, that's the Noctua i saw too (page 2 of my link). But come on, it looks like someone ****ted on your fan... Imagine it getting even uglier with some sticky dust on. Yikes! I can't stand the idea of having these Noctua colours. And i am not picky about things looking nice. I just can't stand the "traditional" Noctua colour. It's...abominable.

Anyway, lucky you, if you can stand it... I 'd buy a Scythe one, even if i don't trust them for critical missions.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, that's the Noctua i saw too (page 2 of my link). But come on, it looks like someone ****ted on your fan... Imagine it getting even uglier with some sticky dust on. Yikes! I can't stand the idea of having these Noctua colours. And i am not picky about things looking nice. I just can't stand the "traditional" Noctua colour. It's...abominable.
> 
> Anyway, lucky you, if you can stand it... I 'd buy a Scythe one, even if i don't trust them for critical missions.


paint it! Then it can be whatever colors you want and still perform better than the other fan you would have the choice of


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> paint it! Then it can be whatever colors you want and still perform better than the other fan you would have the choice of


That's a good idea. Luckily, i don't ever need VRM coolers for my undervolted 4Ghz chips. And i am not that hardcore to start painting fans, if we suppose that i would bother to buy a Sabertooth. I mean, the idea is good, but it's not for me. I am for more "install and play" solutions. I 'd buy a Scythe. But yeah, for someone who is into these things, painting is an option.


----------



## Undervolter

Guys, this is CPU bottleneck, right? I mean, GPU load isn't even 50%??? I am past 1821 in EU IV and the stutterfest as soon as i accelerate time is unbelievable. That's one strange game. I open the task manager and it says that the game uses...63 threads. Although who can tell how many of these are active. I am using 2 mods, but what the heck, it can't be 2 tiny mods... This game takes the crown for worst AMD running game. On normal time, i get 60 fps. I got to x5 time acceleration, i see 45 fps, then total freeze, 2-3 fps, 45-30-freeze-3- and so on. Open Hardware monitor, says max total CPU load 76%. So i don't know what's happening here. Maybe, it's TOO multithreaded???



I guess there's a valid technical reason of why the game officially ends in 1821. But i can't understand what's going on with this game.



Seriously?!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Guys, this is CPU bottleneck, right? I mean, GPU load isn't even 50%??? I am past 1821 in EU IV and the stutterfest as soon as i accelerate time is unbelievable. That's one strange game. I open the task manager and it says that the game uses...63 threads. Although who can tell how many of these are active. I am using 2 mods, but what the heck, it can't be 2 tiny mods... This game takes the crown for worst AMD running game. On normal time, i get 60 fps. I got to x5 time acceleration, i see 45 fps, then total freeze, 2-3 fps, 45-30-freeze-3- and so on. Open Hardware monitor, says max total CPU load 76%. So i don't know what's happening here. Maybe, it's TOO multithreaded???
> 
> I guess there's a valid technical reason of why the game officially ends in 1821. But i can't understand what's going on with this game.
> 
> Seriously?!


No, the number of threads is not the problem. The problem is that all of those threads are waiting for data from one or two heavy "core" threads. No matter how many threads a game spawns they usually end up seeing only limited scaling with cores because of older programming paradigms. You can only get so much out of multiple cores with a program when you have one computationally heavy thread blocking the rest of them.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No, the number of threads is not the problem. The problem is that all of those threads are waiting for data from one or two heavy "core" threads. No matter how many threads a game spawns they usually end up seeing only limited scaling with cores because of older programming paradigms. You can only get so much out of multiple cores with a program when you have one computationally heavy thread blocking the rest of them.


In that case, i suspect the game really runs on 1 core (after all, how many threads can Pentium IV run!) and the rest are either inactive or waiting for some event to happen. Cause in this game, it's all about events happening.

Thanks, makes more sense.

EDIT: Still, for a game that has "reccomended" requirement for Pentium IV, i can't believe how badly this runs... Unless... Could it be that it runs x87 code? Hmmm... It wasn't always so bad, but i got serveral DLCs and things started going worse and worse.


----------



## STW1911

@slavovid I think that mus1mus may be able to help you. If my old memory serves me right, I think he has or had the same board, and was able to do some amazing things with it. Don't want to put pressure on him, but he is an old timer of this thread, and is someone who knows a little bit about what you are trying to do.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STW1911*
> 
> @slavovid I think that mus1mus may be able to help you. If my old memory serves me right, I think he has or had the same board, and was able to do some amazing things with it. Don't want to put pressure on him, but he is an old timer of this thread, and is someone who knows a little bit about what you are trying to do.


I clocked it to 4.4+ once with 220 bus speed once with 22 multiplier but i got best results using 210 bus and 21 multiplier.
However i decided to keep it at 210 bus and set target boost speed to 21 multiplier with set power management instead of standard to asus optimized. With this i am keeping 4.2 clock speeds but it boosts for single threaded needs and gets me according to the passmark software 1600+ single threaded performance. (for refference the 210+21 combo neted 1640 single threaded performance) Realbench also neted great results this way above the 220 bus speed or 22 multiplier results but bellow the 210+21 combo.
So i am thinking this setup is nice. Put it for 2h on that prime 95 software didn't run above 50C with fans at about 50% speed aswell.
Tonight was a 4-5 hours of gaming no crashes either so seems fine.
I will search for mus1mus and ask him if he has found cool tricks and such







that could serve me tnx


----------



## mus1mus

Will pm you in a bit.










Looks like you will need to fill up the rig builder.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50

Put some time into so everyone can see what's in your rig and would be able to help.

Important things:

Board
PSU
Cooler


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, my ram is 2 x 8GB Kingston HyperX 1866 ram. I have it overvolted to 1.6v and I changed the first two settings to 8 and 10, down from 10 and 11. I also changed the refresh from 7.8ms to the setting which I think is half of that. I ran a high test of IBT and it appears to be stable but, my question is, what other settings might be able to be set lower without stability issues. (I know I can dick around with the settings but, since there are so many, I figured I would ask what the best ones to try out are.) Oh, and the northbridge speed is 2400 MHz, up from 2200 MHz. T1 is a timing that is already set.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Will pm you in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you will need to fill up the rig builder.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50
> 
> Put some time into so everyone can see what's in your rig and would be able to help.
> 
> Important things:
> 
> Board
> PSU
> Cooler


Done


----------



## SuperZan

@Alastair runs a 5GHz clock on that same board, albeit with water-cooling. Still, with big air you should be able to run at least 4.6 comfortably. You'll need solid airflow through the case consistently with air-cooling. I was able to stabilise an 8320 @ 4.6GHz on a terrible M5A97 LE R2.0 with a Hyper 212 so you'll be in good shape if you keep the air moving. I would follow the guide by computer restore *here*, follow through on any advice mus1mus has for you, and then maybe Alastair can give you some pointers on tricks specific to that board. Using boost+FSB will be trickier than a simpler FSB or multi-OC, so looking at your posts if that's the route you want to travel you'll be in for some more trial and error. Also to get the most out of that 2400MHz RAM it will help to get the NB as close to 2600 as you can, it will take some tweaking but it's a nice gain for memory at that speed.


----------



## mus1mus

I'd start by Turning off Power Saving Options from the BIOS.

Turn Off Boost.

Start with 1.35 VCore and try 22 Multi. Note of the Temps.

IBT PASS, Set it to 22.5; Fail set it to 21.5. You get the idea.
TEMPS within 72C on Core, Up the Multi; Over, Pull Down the Voltage.

VCore - Temp Limited
CPU-VDDA or CPU-PLL - 2.5V
CPU-NB Voltage - 1.25 - 1.3
NB Voltage - 1.25
HT Link Votage - 1.25 to 1.3
DRAM Voltage - 1.65 - up to 1.7

All these parameters should be good for up to 4.5GHz.

Leave the RAM, CPU-NB, HT Link Clock for now.


----------



## slavovid

I was thinking in getting higher Turbo boost. In the guide by "Computer restore" (confusing name)







he has a section in the 3-rd post named "FSB + Turbo - The Best of Both Worlds"

It seems like it might be harder to get that to work with higher turbo than the base 5% from 4000 to 4200. I tried setting it as "target boost" to 22 multiplier so it can push the boost to 4400 but that crashed the system.

My goal is not to reach high clock speeds but to increase single threaded performance. Wouldn't turning of the turbo boost go against that goal or is the idea for turning it off to temporarily find max clock speeds ?
I was hoping for higher boost so if needed 1 core can go higher while the rest don't


----------



## mus1mus

It's a bit harder to tune than what I posted.

Using that guide, you first need to know the max OC you can achieve. Then work your way to allow turbo to kick in. While, you can simply work to basically know the first item. Knowing your max OC.

Again, just to point you to the first step,
1. Go to the BIOS and reset things to stock by pressing F5.
Save the config and reboot again to the BIOS.

This will give you the basic clock of the Processor, CPU-NB, HT Link and Memory.

2. Disable Turbo, And all Power Saving Options. Reboot to BIOS again.

3. I believe you have already seen where your cooling tops. Note of that VCore Level, and set it now in the BIOS.

3. Set CPU-NB to 2200MHz, HT Link to 2600, and leave the memory as it is right now.

4. Set CPU-NB Voltage to 1.25, HT Link to 1.25 as well, Memory to 1.65, VDDA to 2.6V, and NB Voltage to 1.25. Reboot to BIOS again.

5. Once back to the BIOS, leave the FSB or Reference Clock to 200. We will get there in time. Set CPU Multiplier to 21 for 4.2GHz. This is pretty doable. Then boot to Windows.

6. Download the IBT AVX in the OP, as well as the Hotfix attachment in there. Install the Hotfix files one by one. You will need to reboot.

7. Once you are back in Windows, run IBT AVX Very High 10 Passes. Note of the temps using HWInfo64. Pass or Fail, post your result here.

Again, we are still trying to get you to know the chip.









Have some patience.


----------



## slavovid

I've already done x21 multiplier with everything on auto but will go set everything you have specified and will post the results. My fans have a lot of headroom thou and i have set them to quiet so temperatures might not be so great at first look should i run the tests at 100% fans ?









also have the hotfixes already installed since i made the machine several years ago (2 perhaps) was a pain in the a$$ to find them back in the day lol

Notes:
Did everything. i guess NB HT voltage is the HT link that i had to set to 1.25
Problem with the ram is that right now with reset it is running at 1600 mhz Havent touched it but if i do shift it manualy to 2400 then the CPU/NB frequency goes on something that says " Unsuported" that is right below the 2400 and is strange so i can't set it to 2200 if the RAM is set to 2400
Right now CPU/NB is 2200 and ram is sitting at 1600 instead of 2400 (not touched)

Burning right now !!!







writing this from another PC.
The Chip is hot reached 60.8C as maximum so far from the 3 baches... i don't like this







ambient temperature is 28C will lower it to 26-27C with the AC but can't go lower GF doesn't like low temperatures








I thought the fans can do better but the chasis ones are running at 1600-1800 the CPU at near max 2100-2200.

PC froze at 5-th batch while i was trying to run asus fan xpert to boost chasis fans rotation ...







rebooting and restarting the burn temps haven't gone above 60.8C on the package.

Tweaked the fan settings to higher speeds. I guess my case modding is not as great as i was expecting or the heatsink is not as good as it once was. I bought this for my old CPU Athlon X2 6000+

*OK .... rebooted several times and restarted the burn 2 times both crashed even before the first batch gets completed .... so total of 3 times the burn didn't complete








not good







temps below 60C on the package*


----------



## miklkit

Your cooler was good in its day but the loads are higher these days. Your cooler has 4-8mm heat pipes and lots of fins. I had an Arctic Cooling A30 single tower with one fan and it was good for 4.5 ghz. It has 4-8mm heat pipes. Your cooler should be a little better than that.

I'm currently running a Phanteks 14PE and it is a twin tower with 5-8mm heat pipes and it really isn't good enough even with modified mounting and 2-TY143 fans.

In your case a Noctua D14/D15 would probably be best because they cool well and the center fan can be lowered closer to the motherboard so it blows cool air onto the VRMs.


----------



## gapottberg

Curious as to why you (mus1mus) picked those perticular settings for the CPU-NB and the HT. Sent a PM to discuss.


----------



## slavovid

I picked the new ML 120 from Corsair and they should be better than the noctua fans but i guess the heatsing is not better than D14/D15. Changing the heatsing is not in the budget right now or soon even








The budget is for RX 480 and the OC of this CPU is in attempt to increase single threaded performance to get the RX 480 to not bottleneck too much from this CPU
This Burn is rly burning the chip







i did a prime 95 run for 2h at my 210 bus speed + auto boost feature enabled with x21 multiplier as a target and the chip was running at 100% load reaching 4400 mhz speeds and the temperatures weren't going above 55C for those 2h and that's with fans running at 60%

i am checking the settings right now but they are as adviced from mus1mus


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Your cooler was good in its day but the loads are higher these days. Your cooler has 4-8mm heat pipes and lots of fins. I had an Arctic Cooling A30 single tower with one fan and it was good for 4.5 ghz. It has 4-8mm heat pipes. Your cooler should be a little better than that.
> 
> I'm currently running a Phanteks 14PE and it is a twin tower with 5-8mm heat pipes and it really isn't good enough even with modified mounting and 2-TY143 fans.
> 
> In your case a Noctua D14/D15 would probably be best because they cool well and the center fan can be lowered closer to the motherboard so it blows cool air onto the VRMs.


I found with my humble single tower setup that the stock 120mm fan with fans on the VRM made for the adequate cooling. I tried many other setups including: putting a 140mm fan in the pull position on my cooler and hanging low with a fan on the VRM, putting a 140mm fan without a VRM fan, putting a 140mm fan on the CPU in the push position only, pull position only, etc. All the testing I did with a 140mm fan in the pull position under-performed. It seems to me that crowding CPU cooling around the VRM heats things up. I wonder if this is true across the AM3+ platform or if it's just my setup.

If you have fans venting on the top of a decent sized tower, isn't it best to point cpu aircoolers in the vertical position with air blowing out the top? Then you could put a fan or two on the VRM maybe with an ambient air intake.

Sometimes 4.5ghz is enough. I can't get more than 4.6 out of my chip without going past 1.5 vcore. Maybe with better cooling I could get more clocks per volt, but I doubt anyone could get much more than 4.6 without a custom water loop on my chip. Not to say I woudln't like to try out a Noctua D14 or D15


----------



## turbobooster

100% stable? dont know, need new cooler, but i can do what ever i whant, gaming benchmark, cinema4d redering and so on, temps are on the edge, but happy for now


----------



## Alastair

I have been summoned! Who dare awake me from my slumber?


----------



## SuperZan

Mr. @slavovid could use some tips on the M5A99FX, and as I recallyou've had some great success with that board.


----------



## Alastair

My biggest concern presently would be his PSU. I am not familiar with how good or otherwise CM B700's are. Although I doubt he is drawing near its rated power, judging from its design, I doubt it's delivering great ripple to the components.


----------



## slavovid

I was unable to sustain that 21x multiplier with what mus1mus suggested. System kept on freezing. Tried to revert back to what i used for a few days the 210 bus with enabled turbo of 21 target multiplier but the system froze on me again without doing much even. I am worried that there is something wrong. Reverted back to stock








The PSU is 1 month old as my old one died was a 700 wat . The case now has much better fans / airflow / drilled out grills and other optimizations i did last week when i got the new fans as suggested from several other forum posts around here. While typing right now the CPU package is at 19C with the minimum 40% fan speeds i've set. I don't get it how can this small OC cause such high temperatures without even changing the vcore voltages?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I was unable to sustain that 21x multiplier with what mus1mus suggested. System kept on freezing. Tried to revert back to what i used for a few days the 210 bus but the system froze on me again without doing much even. I am worried that there is something wrong. Reverted back to stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU is 1 month old. The case is much better fans / airflow / drilled out grills and other optimizations i did last week when i got the new fans. While typing now CPU package is at 19C with the minimum 40% fan speeds i've set. I don't get it how can this small OC cause such high temperatures without even changing the vcore voltages?


I'll post you my own guide I made for someone a while back. Just gimme a chance to dig it out.

PSU age isn't a concern. Quality is. And CoolerMaster doesn't have a great reputation with their very budget units.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll post you my own guide I made for someone a while back. Just gimme a chance to dig it out.
> 
> PSU age isn't a concern. Quality is. And CoolerMaster doesn't have a great reputation with their very budget units.


It costed me about 70 EU after some local retailer discount. I can't justify replacing it with a more expencive one atm considering i just bought this one less than 1 month ago


----------



## Alastair

Well Firstly as I live in Africa I often have to deal with above 30C ambient as well. Remember that high ambient is very hard on this board and the lower you can get the ambient temperature the better your results will be.

I am going to show you some more modest settings. You shouldn't need much more than what I'll show. Cause 1 you shouldn't need to use these settings on air. And 2 if you do. You'll likely overheat.

I always mention that this board is a hottie. And not in a good way. She gets hot under the collar when you crank up these settings. A fan on the VRM heatsink and blowing onto the back of the CPU socket are great ways to keep the heat under control.

In the AI tuner page use Manual mode and just set the ram speed and timings manually voltage also use manual mode until he overclock is dialed in. Turn off spread spectrum settings.

Turn all power saving off. EPU power saver cool and quite C1E and C6 modes. Turn off APM and turn on HPC. Turn off SVM mode as well.

Your power saving settings ypu can turn back on later.
Digi+ settings
DIGI+
CPU LLC : very high (this gives the lowest V droop. But can cause additional heat. You can experiment with it as you get more experienced to see what works best for you. But V High is easiest to get things done quick)
CPU/NB LLC - High
CPU Current Capability - 140% your cpu will only draw the current if it needs.
CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized will probably be your best bet here to save yourself some thermal headroom. I personally use extreme. But that adds stress to the VRM's and therefore heat.
CPU Voltage Frequency - leave auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM.
VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
CPU Power Duty Control : I personally use extreme. But T probe should be OK for you as you won't be reaching extreme clocks.
CPU Power Response Control: try Auto or a slightly higher. But higher settings cause more heat on the VRM's
CPU/NB Power Response Control: same as above.
CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
DRAM Current Capability - 130% (if you are trying to push more ram and CPU-NB speeds)
DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
DRAM Power Phase Control - since the DRAM VRM is separate to the CPU VRM you can use it as necessary. Leave be if you don't OC your ram.

Also note the following
Maximum continuous CPU temp is 70C.
Maximum short term (shutdown) package temp is 90C.
Maximum socket temp is 78C on the M5A99FX. But it depends on the thermal condition of the VRM. If the VRM's are overheating you will be able to tell by the fact that the CPU will throttle down BEFORE you reach the 78C point. If you are BEFORE you reach 78C in the socket then the VRM's are overheating.


----------



## Alastair

Following what Mus1mus recommended on his side and what I did with the Digi+ side should get you fairly decent results. Digi+ settings can be really important to help get these chips to sing in Asus boards.

So I rate. Reload default settings. And start again COMBINING mine and Mus1mus's recommendations.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll post you my own guide I made for someone a while back. Just gimme a chance to dig it out.
> 
> PSU age isn't a concern. Quality is. And CoolerMaster doesn't have a great reputation with their very budget units.
> 
> 
> 
> It costed me about 70 EU after some local retailer discount. I can't justify replacing it with a more expencive one atm considering i just bought this one less than 1 month ago
Click to expand...

honestly the fact that I can't seem to find any really reputable reviews on this unit has me worried somewhat. And CM as I said doesn't have a great reputation for their budget PSU's. So I wouldn't recommend trying to push this unit to anywhere near its rated output. So you can overclock if you wish. But I do advise caution.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> honestly the fact that I can't seem to find any really reputable reviews on this unit has me worried somewhat. And CM as I said doesn't have a great reputation for their budget PSU's. So I wouldn't recommend trying to push this unit to anywhere near its rated output. So you can overclock if you wish. But I do advise caution.


stick with seasonic evga or corsair.


----------



## slavovid

It might be a cheap PSU but shouldn't fail that much should it. yesterday i ran a 2h prime 95 load to see if the CPU will freeze or whatnot and i had stable 50C through the 2h then later at that night i played WoW ... raiding and some Overwatch for 4-5 hours again same temps and that was with Auto boost on with target 21x multiplier and 210 bus frequency no freezes etc the only power management option i had set was "optimized by asus" if i am not wrong in the CPU Power Phase Control
Nothing else oh and i downed the Ram from it's standard 2400 that was going to something like 2520 with 210 bus to the lower number 23xx something. And the system was stable through the night no freezes etc. I Lowered that because i had 1 crash the previous night and thought that running the ram at 2520 might be the cause of it. Lowered that and added the "optimized" setting to improve

Now with mus1mus settings and the intel burner at very high i froze at the 5-th package out of 10 and then when i tried to reboot and restart it froze again and again never going aboove 60.8 Package Temperature and around CPU temperature the socket wasn't going above 58-60 either

I had noted that the base Vcore was 1.36875 and set that with mus1mus' settings maybe i had to increase it a bit ?
The strange thing is after the 3 freezes i left the PC as is for half an hour to eat and then tried to go back to my settings from last night. I doublechecked everything with 2-3 reboots to bios to make sure everything is set but then after the system booted it froze again and again just minutes after booting.

Now i am back at stock everything except for the "optimized by asus"


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> It might be a cheap PSU but shouldn't fail that much should it. yesterday i ran a 2h prime 95 load to see if the CPU will freez or whatnot and i had stable 50C through the 2h then later at that night i played WoW ... raiding and some Overwatch for 4-5 hours again same temps and that was with Auto boost on with target 21x multiplier and 210 bus frequency no freezes etc the only power management option i had set was "optimized by asus" if i am not wrong in the CPU Power Phase Control
> Nothing else oh and i downed the Ram from it's standard 2400 that was going to something like 2520 with 210 bus to the lower number 23xx something. And the system was stable through the night no freezes etc.
> 
> Now with mus1mus settings and the intel burner at very high i froze at the 5-th package out of 10 and then when i tried to reboot and restart it froze again and again never going aboove 60.8 Package Temperature and around CPU temperature the socket wasn't going above 58-60 either
> 
> I had noted that the base Vcore was 1.36875 and set that with mus1mus' settings maybe i had to increase it a bit ?
> The strange thing is after the 3 freezes i left the PC as is for half an hour to eat and then tried to go back to my settings from last night. I doublechecked everything with 2-3 reboots to bios to make sure everything is set but then after the system booted it froze again and again just minutes after booting.
> 
> Now i am back at stock everything except for the "optimized by asus"


does it pass ibt with everything at stock settings?


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> does it pass ibt with everything at stock settings?


will check now played a few games because of whole day at work and wanted to relax a bit

But i am seeing something strange maybe it's a HWinfo64 bug CPU package for the last 1hour has reached 47C but the CPU 0 just above it maximum says that it was 255.9C ... ***

running IBT right now

And from reading the guide by "system restore" i was under the impression that i shouldn't be going above 60C on the package


----------



## mus1mus

I asked for screenshots.









One thing I can think of why my settings froze, I didn't mention Digi Settings. That can make a big difference. But we will need your screenshot showing the temps to judge.

Also, when it froze, did it blue screen? What code?

Remove AI Suite. It's crap and will crap your OC.

As @Alastair noted, he has far better time with the board than the rest of us combined, it will play a huge role in uour OC. His recommendation is top notch!

Just Don't go crazy with it.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I asked for screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I can think of why my settings froze, I didn't mention Digi Settings. That can make a big difference. But we will need your screenshot showing the temps to judge.
> 
> Also, when it froze, did it blue screen? What code?
> 
> Remove AI Suite. It's crap and will crap your OC.


Well first time it froze was when i was trying to use the AI suite







to boost up the chasis fans a little it was around after the 5-th package finished no screenshot ... i could have used the phone ... but i am not that kind a person so it didn't cross my mind to do it sorry.

second and third freeze were when i started the burn before the first package even finished.

Here is a screenshot of the run with stock (i did some browsing at the back so the timings might be lower than expected)



I want to thank you very much for your time guys. But please don't make me buy new stuff after buying the new PSU and 4 new fans i've already taken away from the money i have spared for an RX 480 AIB card and i can't overextend more







it's too much as it is with the current priorities i got.

P.S. the CPU fan max rpm i've seen is 2400 so there is headroom there the 2 chasis fans are 2000 RPM and there is a 3-rd in the chasis that is not shown in the HWinfo and i am thinking it's not properly managed ... i am thinking to plug it in CPU optional jack so it can be monitored and adjusted properly. Right now it's in a PWN jack on the MB but strange HWinfo is not showing it (it's the 2'nd ML 120 corsair fan)


----------



## mus1mus

So your CPU needs 1.4 at stock! Don't worry.

We'll get there. Redo the recommended settings using 1.4 VCore.

Set DiGi settings according what Al said.

APM and Power Savings Off.

Set Windows to High Performance.

Don't touch the Memory yet. We're isolating the Core from the rest.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So your CPU needs 1.4 at stock! Don't worry.
> 
> We'll get there. Redo the recommended settings using 1.4 VCore.
> 
> Set DiGi settings according what Al said.
> 
> APM and Power Savings Off.
> 
> Set Windows to High Performance.
> 
> Don't touch the Memory yet. We're isolating the Core from the rest.


you are reffering to the 1.425v that is showing up in HWinfo at Max Should i set 1.4 or 1.425
that's what i was thinking that i froze at because i used the stock volts that were 1.368750

P.S. mus1mus .... i love your avatar dude







been seeing it since i started lurking around this forum it's hilarious









P.S.S. I've written all the settings down and am ready to start tweaking but will leave it for tomorrow after work as it is 1:40 am already.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> honestly the fact that I can't seem to find any really reputable reviews on this unit has me worried somewhat. And CM as I said doesn't have a great reputation for their budget PSU's. So I wouldn't recommend trying to push this unit to anywhere near its rated output. So you can overclock if you wish. But I do advise caution.
> 
> 
> 
> stick with seasonic evga or corsair.
Click to expand...

please stop giving out this advice, it is poor advice and it would seem to me you do not understand a "good" psu from a "poor" one

for example
most all of corsairs newer psus are crap. either / and / or : over priced, poor voltage reg, ripple suppression, or generally poor power quality.

evga you should avoid all the gen 1 nex / g1 products. for the same reasons as above

do you really think all of seaonics psu are good ? well they are not all good.

stop recommending people buy blindly on brand. if that is what you do, good for you. it should not be the way most/others buy them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> It might be a cheap PSU but shouldn't fail that much should it. yesterday i ran a 2h prime 95 load to see if the CPU will freeze or whatnot and i had stable 50C through the 2h then later at that night i played WoW ... raiding and some Overwatch for 4-5 hours again same temps and that was with Auto boost on with target 21x multiplier and 210 bus frequency no freezes etc the only power management option i had set was "optimized by asus" if i am not wrong in the CPU Power Phase Control
> Nothing else oh and i downed the Ram from it's standard 2400 that was going to something like 2520 with 210 bus to the lower number 23xx something. And the system was stable through the night no freezes etc. I Lowered that because i had 1 crash the previous night and thought that running the ram at 2520 might be the cause of it. Lowered that and added the "optimized" setting to improve
> 
> Now with mus1mus settings and the intel burner at very high i froze at the 5-th package out of 10 and then when i tried to reboot and restart it froze again and again never going aboove 60.8 Package Temperature and around CPU temperature the socket wasn't going above 58-60 either
> 
> I had noted that the base Vcore was 1.36875 and set that with mus1mus' settings maybe i had to increase it a bit ?
> The strange thing is after the 3 freezes i left the PC as is for half an hour to eat and then tried to go back to my settings from last night. I doublechecked everything with 2-3 reboots to bios to make sure everything is set but then after the system booted it froze again and again just minutes after booting.
> 
> Now i am back at stock everything except for the "optimized by asus"


it is not good to use a poor power supply, not saying it will blow up, but cheap psus have been known to .

read all this
http://www.overclock.net/t/715889/phaedrus-psu-articles/0_100#post9110838

the "articles" and "myth busting. both very important
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So your CPU needs 1.4 at stock! Don't worry.
> 
> We'll get there. Redo the recommended settings using 1.4 VCore.
> 
> Set DiGi settings according what Al said.
> 
> APM and Power Savings Off.
> 
> Set Windows to High Performance.
> 
> Don't touch the Memory yet. We're isolating the Core from the rest.


i doubt it, i bet he still has turbo on


----------



## mus1mus

I do as well. I don't think a pig of a chip will need that much.


----------



## Blewis7878

Thanks guys for the add here are my specs:

Asus crosshair z formula v mobo
2x Asus directcuii 780 oc
amd fx 8320
16gb corsair vengeance ddr3
1300 evga supernova g2
coolermaster cosmos 2
and everything is water cooled

I really need some help with a good solid oc if anyone could help me out thank yall


----------



## mus1mus

Sweet rig.

Are you familiar with the BIOS?

Turn OFF Power Saving Features, APM.

Start with a modest VCore (like 1.4V) and have a go with 4.5 or so.

Start easy. Cores > CPU-NB > Memory


----------



## Blewis7878

thanks buddy yeah i can work my way around it just would like someone that wouldnt mind texting me or giving me a call to help oc once it comes down to cpu nb voltages and all the extra stuff the board has in its bios, lol


----------



## mus1mus

lol

It's not soo hard. Just have some patience. Like I said, start with the Core. Once we get the idea of how the chip clocks, we'll help you get more.

Also, if ever you need some tips OC'ing those 780's let me know.


----------



## Blewis7878

man it seems like you are the guy for me im trying to do that as well as ram its all watercooled and its my first build so i would love to clock everything anyway.. is there a way we could get in contact so we can go through the bios with me getting the advanced options situated then work on the 2 gpus


----------



## Blewis7878

ill get some pics of build up in a sec


----------



## mus1mus

A lot of guys can walk you thru here. Don't worry. This is the most helpful thread to be in.

Just do the basics for now.

For the cards, pretty easy.


----------



## Blewis7878

Thank yall well as far as my mobo goes what all do i enable and disable the bios on it has tons of things i can , so if anyone has or knows the mobo lets talk its a asus crosshair z formula v im on bios version 1403 and looking for updates on it now


----------



## mus1mus

I have the same board. Though, it's in pieces at the moment. Still can't find the time to assemble things up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please stop giving out this advice, it is poor advice and it would seem to me you do not understand a "good" psu from a "poor" one
> 
> for example
> *most all of corsairs newer psus are crap. either / and / or : over priced, poor voltage reg, ripple suppression, or generally poor power quality.
> *
> evga you should avoid all the gen 1 nex / g1 products. for the same reasons as above
> 
> do you really think all of seaonics psu are good ? well they are not all good.
> 
> stop recommending people buy blindly on brand. if that is what you do, good for you. it should not be the way most/others buy them
> it is not good to use a poor power supply, not saying it will blow up, but cheap psus have been known to .
> 
> read all this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/715889/phaedrus-psu-articles/0_100#post9110838
> 
> the "articles" and "myth busting. both very important
> i doubt it, i bet he still has turbo on


Aren't the most PSU's made by Seasonic..? I know my CM V850 is based on the newer Seasonic X-850 and is one of the best 850 watt PSU's if not the best out there according to many reviews.


----------



## mus1mus

They have different OEMs.

But then again, even knowing what OEMs the brands are using, it's not enough of a guarantee to say that certain PSU is of good make.

As mega said, even seasonic makes crap cheap PSUs. Certain families are just better.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aren't the most PSU's made by Seasonic..? I know my CM V850 is based on the newer Seasonic X-850 and is one of the best 850 watt PSU's if not the best out there according to many reviews.


They make a good many PSU's but they're hardly the only hand in the game.

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm

Look through the different brands and you can see all of the different OEM's.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i doubt it, i bet he still has turbo on


No turbo was on for the stock test - the one i provided screenshot with results after the burning ... TURBO WAS OFF when the system froze with 21x multiplier settings. Will try to set some time tonight when i get home to redo it with DIGI+ settings and 1.4 or 1.425? vcore or should i try with stock vcore again?


----------



## Gdourado

I have been reading some reviews and opinions from 2013 and 2014 about the 3770k vs the 8350 for gaming.
What I have been reading is that the Intel is better.
But like i said, that was in 2013,2014.
How about today and with games released today and in the coming year?
What performs better?
And what is a better buy?
A used 3 year old z77 board, 3770k and 16gb of ram or a new 990fx sabertooth r2, 8320 and 16gb of ram?

Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I have been reading some reviews and opinions from 2013 and 2014 about the 3770k vs the 8350 for gaming.
> What I have been reading is that the Intel is better.
> But like i said, that was in 2013,2014.
> How about today and with games released today and in the coming year?
> What performs better?
> And what is a better buy?
> A used 3 year old z77 board, 3770k and 16gb of ram or a new 990fx sabertooth r2, 8320 and 16gb of ram?
> 
> Thank you.
> Cheers


Depends on you, but is it worth buying used when you don't know what has happened to it or if it will be packaged properly when being sent to you vs new? my FX8350 is very capable of gaming and sits 5fps behind my i5 at similar clocks, either way the tech is old.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I have been reading some reviews and opinions from 2013 and 2014 about the 3770k vs the 8350 for gaming.
> What I have been reading is that the Intel is better.
> But like i said, that was in 2013,2014.
> How about today and with games released today and in the coming year?
> What performs better?
> And what is a better buy?
> A used 3 year old z77 board, 3770k and 16gb of ram or a new 990fx sabertooth r2, 8320 and 16gb of ram?
> 
> Thank you.
> Cheers


Cant you wait u ntil zen hits? or does it have to be now


----------



## mus1mus

If you are thinking about multithreaded development, the 3770K will still edge the FX.

New vs. Old will not matter as long as you are assured of the date of purchase of the items. Intel has 3? Years warranty IIRC. So are the motherboards. So as long as the Processor hasn't been delidded or lapped, you can still RMA it if needed. Same with the board. If it wasn't tampered in any form and has been purchased, within the last couple of years, you will still have something to be assured of.

Be sure to ask for the boxes too.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cant you wait u ntil zen hits? or does it have to be now


^Bump^

AMD FX prices have been falling steadily for some time. They'll probably even further when Zen hits the market. The time to upgrade a cpu is later this year or early next year IMO.

The graphics card market is going through a similar transition now. $250 today will get you the performance of $500 a couple years ago with less heat and greater energy efficiency. It's a good time to buy a new GPU, next month may be a little better still.


----------



## mus1mus

AMD is now racking up on sales due to the RX 480. They will now have the funds needed for R&D. Zen should enjoy this trend.

I am optimistic!


----------



## bigdayve

I just read a review of the new GTX 1060.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> AMD is now racking up on sales due to the RX 480. They will now have the funds needed for R&D. Zen should enjoy this trend.
> 
> I am optimistic!


Me too, their stock price is up this year.

Transistors are getting down to the smallest possible sizes and microprocessor performance gains are continuing to slow down. Intel can't stay that far ahead of AMD forever


----------



## slavovid

Got back from work did a full set of changes and here is the result at 21x multiplier with everything in DIGI+ turned as AL says and with 1.4 vcore ... strange that HW monitor is showing it less
the only thing that is different to what AL suggested is the T-Probe i set it to extreme while tweaking the chip.

Ambient temperature 25.3C atm


Awaiting for advice for the next step while i cook dinner









Couldn't wait
25.3C ambient still


I am thinking to try x23 multiplier directly

Edit: x23 crashed and rebooted at around the first IBT batch so i am now gonna test x22.5


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> honestly the fact that I can't seem to find any really reputable reviews on this unit has me worried somewhat. And CM as I said doesn't have a great reputation for their budget PSU's. So I wouldn't recommend trying to push this unit to anywhere near its rated output. So you can overclock if you wish. But I do advise caution.
> 
> 
> 
> stick with seasonic evga or corsair.
Click to expand...

no. Just stick to a PSU that's a decent quality unit and built by a decent OEM. I have arguably one of the best PSU's in the world and it isn't on your rather narrow list of brands there.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> does it pass ibt with everything at stock settings?
> 
> 
> 
> will check now played a few games because of whole day at work and wanted to relax a bit
> 
> But i am seeing something strange maybe it's a HWinfo64 bug CPU package for the last 1hour has reached 47C but the CPU 0 just above it maximum says that it was 255.9C ... ***
> 
> running IBT right now
> 
> *And from reading the guide by "system restore" i was under the impression that i shouldn't be going above 60C on the package*
Click to expand...

old information that has since been updated by AMD themselves.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please stop giving out this advice, it is poor advice and it would seem to me you do not understand a "good" psu from a "poor" one
> 
> for example
> *most all of corsairs newer psus are crap. either / and / or : over priced, poor voltage reg, ripple suppression, or generally poor power quality.
> *
> evga you should avoid all the gen 1 nex / g1 products. for the same reasons as above
> 
> do you really think all of seaonics psu are good ? well they are not all good.
> 
> stop recommending people buy blindly on brand. if that is what you do, good for you. it should not be the way most/others buy them
> it is not good to use a poor power supply, not saying it will blow up, but cheap psus have been known to .
> 
> read all this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/715889/phaedrus-psu-articles/0_100#post9110838
> 
> the "articles" and "myth busting. both very important
> i doubt it, i bet he still has turbo on
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't the most PSU's made by Seasonic..? I know my CM V850 is based on the newer Seasonic X-850 and is one of the best 850 watt PSU's if not the best out there according to many reviews.
Click to expand...

every brand has their sour apples and their gold nuggets. You just need to do proper research before buying


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Got back from work did a full set of changes and here is the result at 21x multiplier with everything in DIGI+ turned as AL says and with 1.4 vcore ... strange that HW monitor is showing it less
> the only thing that is different to what AL suggested is the T-Probe i set it to extreme while tweaking the chip.
> 
> Ambient temperature 25.3C atm
> 
> 
> Awaiting for advice for the next step while i cook dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait
> 25.3C ambient still
> 
> 
> I am thinking to try x23 multiplier directly


In other words? Success.









Now what I personally use as a benchmark for stability is 20x Very High. Generally if I pass 20x I will be fine for anything. But 10x is good for initial testing.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In other words? Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I personally use as a benchmark for stability is 20x Very High. Generally if I pass 20x I will be fine for anything. But 10x is good for initial testing.


23x crashed and rebooted 22.5 got an error and stopped
here is screenshot

Settings are what AL suggested in the DIGI+ + T-Probe set to extreme being the only difference
Vcore 1.4
CPU-NB 2200
HT Link 2600
CPU-NB Voltage 1.25
HT Link Voltage 1.25
Memmory 1.65
VDDA 2.6
NB Voltage 1.25


What about this AMD Overdrive software ?
I am interested to know what steps can i take to stabilize 4.5 Ghz as it seems i could (temperature is not that high) and then can i use a 4.2 running CPU with Turbo boost to 4.5 If not then a 4.2 boosting to 4.4 perhaps ?
My goal is to increase single threaded performance so that i don't bottleneck a better GPU by too much .


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In other words? Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I personally use as a benchmark for stability is 20x Very High. Generally if I pass 20x I will be fine for anything. But 10x is good for initial testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23x crashed and rebooted 22.5 got an error and stopped
> here is screenshot
> 
> Settings are what AL suggested in the DIGI+ + T-Probe set to extreme being the only difference
> Vcore 1.4
> CPU-NB 2200
> HT Link 2600
> CPU-NB Voltage 1.25
> HT Link Voltage 1.25
> Memmory 1.65
> VDDA 2.6
> NB Voltage 1.25
> 
> 
> What about this AMD Overdrive software ?
> I am interested to know what steps can i take to stabilize 4.5 Ghz as it seems i could (temperature is not that high) and then can i use a 4.2 running CPU with Turbo boost to 4.5 If not then a 4.2 boosting to 4.4 perhaps ?
> My goal is to increase single threaded performance so that i don't bottleneck a better GPU by too much .
Click to expand...

don't use turbo boost. More work than its worth.

You sure youre on very high LLC? That voltage is drooping too much to be on very high. Very high should give you almost a perfect 1.4V vcore but your average is 1.368V. Although the fact that the test failed instead of simply BSOD suggests to me you are close. Either check to make sure that LLC is set right. Or add a Notch or two more Vcore.

Edit: Overdrive I don't have much experience with. I only really use it to monitor temps and things.

And 8350 won't really bottleneck a high end GPU. And Turbo boost at 4.5 probably works because Turbo boost will only activate when the load on the cores is low enough or if you have enough power and thermal headroom. The chances you are turbo'ing all 8cores at 4.5GHz is unlikely.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> don't use turbo boost. More work than its worth.
> 
> You sure youre on very high LLC? That voltage is drooping too much to be on very high. Very high should give you almost a perfect 1.4V vcore but your average is 1.368V. Although the fact that the test failed instead of simply BSOD suggests to me you are close. Either check to make sure that LLC is set right. Or add a Notch or two more Vcore.


Actually LCC is on High .... i forgot you said verry high should make things easier to figure out but i was thinking will go high for now as i don't plan to go to very high clock speeds .... will go set to very high and rerun the test. Sorry that i forgot to mention this part







totaly slipped my mind.

Have more questions and i don't think i have the time to read through 6000 posts to get them answered.







sorry
So asking now. All those things we disabled are they not good to have EPU/C&Q C1E C6 APM HPC SUM etc.
All Digi+ settings are they causing more power draw more pressure on my poor PSU etc or the board itself.? can i monitor those vram modules or whatnot if i am not overheating them or will i know if i do?
I do plan to upgrade in 1 hopefully not more than 2 years to something after Zen comes but would like NOT TO destroy this board/CPU so i can leave it for the wife as she is using my old AthlonX2 6000+ right now.








Now that i am not using the Turbo and those power phases and the clock is sitting strictly at 4.5 the PC seems much more responcive but not knowing all of the above worries me









Right now the CPU fan is PWN and is lowering it's RPM according to the temperatures but the 2 chasis fans are now PWN and are at 1800+ rpm on low temperatures and that is a bit louder than i'd like it to be at all times / browsing not fully utilizing the PC.

rebooting to fix LCC and will redo the test.

P.S. what about that Overdrive software ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> don't use turbo boost. More work than its worth.
> 
> You sure youre on very high LLC? That voltage is drooping too much to be on very high. Very high should give you almost a perfect 1.4V vcore but your average is 1.368V. Although the fact that the test failed instead of simply BSOD suggests to me you are close. Either check to make sure that LLC is set right. Or add a Notch or two more Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually LCC is on High .... i forgot you said verry high should make things easier to figure out but i was thinking will go high for now as i don't plan to go to very high clock speeds .... will go set to very high and rerun the test. Sorry that i forgot to mention this part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totaly slipped my mind.
> 
> Have more questions and i don't think i have the time to read through 6000 posts to get them answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry
> So asking now. All those things we disabled are they not good to have EPU/C&Q C1E C6 APM HPC SUM etc.
> All Digi+ settings are they causing more power draw more pressure on my poor PSU etc or the board itself.? can i monitor those vram modules or whatnot if i am not overheating them or will i know if i do?
> I do plan to upgrade in 1 hopefully not more than 2 years to something after Zen comes but would like NOT TO destroy this board/CPU so i can leave it for the wife as she is using my old AthlonX2 6000+ right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that i am not using the Turbo and those power phases and the clock is sitting strictly at 4.5 the PC seems much more responcive but not knowing all of the above worries me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the CPU fan is PWN and is lowering it's RPM according to the temperatures but the 2 chasis fans are now PWN and are at 1800+ rpm on low temperatures and that is a bit louder than i'd like it to be at all times / browsing not fully utilizing the PC.
> 
> rebooting to fix LCC and will redo the test.
Click to expand...

yes test with Very high.. It will deliver almost exactly the voltage you set in the BIOS. Maybe a little bit of Vdroop. (in my case 1.464V for my 1.46825V BIOS setting)

All the power saving features can be re-enabled when your overclock is stable. We only recommend disabling it now because they really screw you around while you are tweaking and tuning and trying to stabilize an overclock.


----------



## slavovid

Nope.... it was High and next setting on the LLC was "Ultra High" but all it did was rise temperatures from 53 to 57 and still spew out an error and halted on the 2-nd batch. I will go set it back to high and instead will rise the Vcore 1-2 steps

I did +1 step and High = error
Now i did +2 steps (1.415+) and Ultra High = Pass but with high temperatures



I was hoping that i could use the Turbo and leave the clock at 4.2 that boosts to 4.5 to 1 core for single threaded performance for those pesky Dx11 titles and CPU bottlenecks.
But i don't know if this thinking is correct or not.
If i will be getting such high temperatures i'd preffer 4.4 as it was holding with LLC on high much lower temperatures

I am not that greedy for performance + adding an RX 480 non refference model will surely rise the temperatures a bit. So must have that in mind.

A few more questions that popped up. I am also planing to switch to W10 soon (within a month) will that affect stability ?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I was hoping that i could use the Turbo and leave the clock at 4.2 that boosts to 4.5 to 1 core for single threaded performance for those pesky Dx11 titles and CPU bottlenecks.
> But i don't know if this thinking is correct or not.
> If i will be getting such high temperatures i'd preffer 4.4 as it was holding with LLC on high much lower temperatures
> 
> I am not that greedy for performance + adding an RX 480 non refference model will surely rise the temperatures a bit. So must have that in mind.
> 
> A few more questions that popped up. I am also planing to switch to W10 soon (within a month) will that affect stability ?


I had issues with first release with stability on win10 but it's all good now since version 1511.
You may find a little adjustment might be ness but only one way to tell for sure.

Get your OC stabilized first and you'll really like C&Q afterwards. No need for turbo IMHO.
I run my OC with Q&C during hot summer days etc not because I have too it just saves on the heat output when ole girl ain't working (limited AC).


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I have been reading some reviews and opinions from 2013 and 2014 about the 3770k vs the 8350 for gaming.
> What I have been reading is that the Intel is better.
> But like i said, that was in 2013,2014.
> How about today and with games released today and in the coming year?
> What performs better?
> And what is a better buy?
> A used 3 year old z77 board, 3770k and 16gb of ram or a new 990fx sabertooth r2, 8320 and 16gb of ram?
> 
> Thank you.
> Cheers


What games do you currently like to play?
How expensive is electricity where you are?
What resolution do you use and what is the refresh rate of your monitor?
What cooling do you have or plan to use?
What video card do you intend to pair with the new system?
What other activities do you use your cpu for?

Might find something useful here http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Nope.... it was High and next setting on the LLC was "Ultra High" but all it did was rise temperatures from 53 to 57 and still spew out an error and halted on the 2-nd batch. I will go set it back to high and instead will rise the Vcore 1-2 steps
> 
> I did +1 step and High = error
> Now i did +2 steps (1.415+) and Ultra High = Pass but with high temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping that i could use the Turbo and leave the clock at 4.2 that boosts to 4.5 to 1 core for single threaded performance for those pesky Dx11 titles and CPU bottlenecks.
> But i don't know if this thinking is correct or not.
> If i will be getting such high temperatures i'd preffer 4.4 as it was holding with LLC on high much lower temperatures
> 
> I am not that greedy for performance + adding an RX 480 non refference model will surely rise the temperatures a bit. So must have that in mind.
> 
> A few more questions that popped up. I am also planing to switch to W10 soon (within a month) will that affect stability ?


Start working on 23.

Like I said, don't rush.

You still havent seen where the chip feels happy.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start working on 23.
> 
> Like I said, don't rush.
> 
> You still havent seen where the chip feels happy.


Yeah but i reached 60C on the package on 22.5 I am trying to find that AMD statement for 70C but i am a bit scared







Everywhere i am finding that 62C is the limit for the package. Only statement for 70C is not directly that it is good to 70 but instead the overdrive software showing headroom for more OC + current temperatures making a total of 70.


----------



## mus1mus

70 will not kill your chip nor force it to shutdown.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start working on 23.
> 
> Like I said, don't rush.
> 
> You still havent seen where the chip feels happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but i reached 60C on the package on 22.5 I am trying to find that AMD statement for 70C but i am a bit scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere i am finding that 62C is the limit for the package. Only statement for 70C is not directly that it is good to 70 but instead the overdrive software showing headroom for more OC + current temperatures making a total of 70.
Click to expand...

AMD's in Overdrive showing a 70C max temp is their statement. It wouldn't show a thermal headroom of 70C if the chip didn't support it. You are really worrying for nothing really.

Vishera is as tough as nails. The chances of you killing this chip with heat is almost as unlikely as me being a man falling pregnant.


----------



## SuperZan

Kidding, kidding! Yup, as mentioned above Overdrive has the values input directly by AMD so we know they're accurate. Empirically I was able to bench the hell out of a great little 8320 I've got using the 70C temps as a guideline. That chip now runs in one of my systems 24/7 with a moderate overclock at essentially the same voltage as when I first unboxed it and began testing it.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What games do you currently like to play?
> How expensive is electricity where you are?
> What resolution do you use and what is the refresh rate of your monitor?
> What cooling do you have or plan to use?
> What video card do you intend to pair with the new system?
> What other activities do you use your cpu for?
> 
> Might find something useful here http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


I play a bit of everything, but mostly AAA games.
Electricity is ok. Not cheap, but not overly expensive.
I use a 1080p 75hz monitor.
Noctua NH-D14.
RX480 or Aircooled fury.
I only use the computer for gaming.

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## diggiddi

I'd go with a fury


----------



## mus1mus

He's asking for the processor. 3770K or FX.


----------



## slavovid

Ok guys will try for more than the current 60C









I'd have to raid tonight so will probably look at OC either late or tomorrow.

Few questions. My chassis fans are not PWN and they are steady at high RPM what should i activate on the BIOS in order to make them go lower if the high rpm is not needed. is C&Q enough or should i activate something else. Will turn it back when i start OC-ing again
but it's anoying to let the fans run at MAX when i don't have the time to play and OC

also when i start trying for 23x 24x should i only adjust vcore voltages or should i adjust something else more ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Ok guys will try for more than the current 60C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to raid tonight so will probably look at OC either late or tomorrow.
> 
> Few questions. My chassis fans are not PWN and they are steady at high RPM what should i activate on the BIOS in order to make them go lower if the high rpm is not needed. is C&Q enough or should i activate something else. Will turn it back when i start OC-ing again
> but it's anoying to let the fans run at MAX when i don't have the time to play and OC
> 
> also when i start trying for 23x 24x should i only adjust vcore voltages or should i adjust something else more ?


Downclocking and Downvolting will depend on the board. Ask alastair if he did that.

The fans should be controllable.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

As to the heat issue ive had mine at over 80 before and no ill effects but imo never should exceed 72c...and for extended pwriods never over 69...just to be safe....pn a positive note i got my universal pump bracket only to find it doesnt work with my mcp50x pump...go figure...ill be glueing the pad to the mount and the pump to the pad...but it puts it in a better place...hopefully today ill be back up with over 1100mm of rad space...mmmmm


----------



## SteelBox

Greetings, I need help with OC my AMD FX 8300 with multiplier (OC to 4.2 Ghz). I have M5A97 EVO R2.0. I was thinking to OC with these settings:

- Disable turbo

- Power saving settings (I would restore this settings to normal after OC is stable):

Cool`n`Quiet - from Always enabled to disabled
C1E - Enabled->Disabled
SVM - Enabled->Disabled
Core C6 state - Enabled->Disabled
HPC mode - Disabled
Apm master mode - Auto->Disabled

- LCC leave to auto because small change in voltage

- Testing in Prime95 (small fft) and IBT-AVX (20 passes). If error accours I would rise voltage of Vcore by little.

Are these setting okay?

Which is the best program for monitoring temperatures. HW64info or HW monitor?

What are maximum temp for this CPU? 62C?


----------



## slavovid

My questions was just to return normal function of the non PWN fans because with everything disabled they are ramping up to max even at iddle.

Is it Cool & Quiet only or do i need to enable something else to make them go to lower speeds when the extra work is not required.
Don't want to turn off all the settings just for controlling the fans


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> My questions was just to return normal function of the non PWN fans because with everything disabled they are ramping up to max even at iddle.
> 
> Is it Cool & Quiet only or do i need to enable something else to make them go to lower speeds when the extra work is not required.
> Don't want to turn off all the settings just for controlling the fans


Usually fan settings can be found in the "Monitor" or "PC-Health" section of the BIOS. I don't know your BIOS but you should be able to change the fans behaviour there. I don't think Cool'n'Quiet directly controls the fans in any way, but I'm not actually sure...


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Greetings, I need help with OC my AMD FX 8300 with multiplier (OC to 4.2 Ghz). I have M5A97 EVO R2.0. I was thinking to OC with these settings:
> 
> - Disable turbo
> 
> - Power saving settings (I would restore this settings to normal after OC is stable):
> 
> Cool`n`Quiet - from Always enabled to disabled
> C1E - Enabled->Disabled
> SVM - Enabled->Disabled
> Core C6 state - Enabled->Disabled
> HPC mode - Disabled
> Apm master mode - Auto->Disabled
> 
> - LCC leave to auto because small change in voltage
> 
> - Testing in Prime95 (small fft) and IBT-AVX (20 passes). If error accours I would rise voltage of Vcore by little.
> 
> Are these setting okay?
> 
> Which is the best program for monitoring temperatures. HW64info or HW monitor?
> 
> What are maximum temp for this CPU? 62C?


Looks good to me. I personally would set LLC manually but if you monitor your voltage you can see what is happening and still change that later if you're unhappy with what "auto" does.

Max Temp is 70°C.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start working on 23.
> 
> Like I said, don't rush.
> 
> You still havent seen where the chip feels happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but i reached 60C on the package on 22.5 I am trying to find that AMD statement for 70C but i am a bit scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere i am finding that 62C is the limit for the package. Only statement for 70C is not directly that it is good to 70 but instead the overdrive software showing headroom for more OC + current temperatures making a total of 70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMD's in Overdrive showing a 70C max temp is their statement. It wouldn't show a thermal headroom of 70C if the chip didn't support it. You are really worrying for nothing really.
> 
> Vishera is as tough as nails. The chances of you killing this chip with heat is almost as unlikely as me being a man falling pregnant.
Click to expand...

My 8350 died, lent it to my nephew so he could play some games and while he had it the cooler died and instead of not using it and letting me know he just kept turning it on and letting it hit thermal shutdown multiple times (84c package temp for those interested).

Sad day indeed, it surived alot while I had it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What games do you currently like to play?
> How expensive is electricity where you are?
> What resolution do you use and what is the refresh rate of your monitor?
> What cooling do you have or plan to use?
> What video card do you intend to pair with the new system?
> What other activities do you use your cpu for?
> 
> Might find something useful here http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user
> 
> 
> 
> I play a bit of everything, but mostly AAA games.
> Electricity is ok. Not cheap, but not overly expensive.
> I use a 1080p 75hz monitor.
> Noctua NH-D14.
> RX480 or Aircooled fury.
> I only use the computer for gaming.
> 
> Cheers and thanks.
Click to expand...

Ivy over FX for 1080p gaming, for above 1080p FX over Ivy


----------



## KarathKasun

For 4.2ghz I would not disable the power saving features. I have had chips at ~4.7ghz with C&Q/C1E enabled. SVM is a virtualization option that should not change much.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> As to the heat issue ive had mine at over 80 before and no ill effects but imo never should exceed 72c...and for extended pwriods never over 69...just to be safe....pn a positive note i got my universal pump bracket only to find it doesnt work with my mcp50x pump...go figure...ill be glueing the pad to the mount and the pump to the pad...but it puts it in a better place...hopefully today ill be back up with *over 1100mm* of rad space...mmmmm


Sounds a little unnecessary. (Says the guy with a 360 cooling a GTX 780 with 12C ambient)









I already forgot your rig specs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> My questions was just to return normal function of the non PWN fans because with everything disabled they are ramping up to max even at iddle.
> 
> Is it Cool & Quiet only or do i need to enable something else to make them go to lower speeds when the extra work is not required.
> Don't want to turn off all the settings just for controlling the fans


You should set the fan mode to DC MODE IIRC. CNQ will not affect the fan speeds. Only CPU loading and Temps.

You can also enable fan curves there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 8350 died, lent it to my nephew so he could play some games and while he had it the cooler died and instead of not using it and letting me know he just kept turning it on and letting it hit thermal shutdown multiple times (84c package temp for those interested).
> 
> Sad day indeed, it surived alot while I had it.
> Ivy over FX for 1080p gaming, for above 1080p FX over Ivy


Sad news!







Must of been high Voltages that triggered quick death.


----------



## gapottberg

I'm just about done with my inital tuning of my Serenity build you can find in my sig. This thread and community is super helpful in getting things done.

Here is a quick overview. I am going to try and find time to do a full build log and OC guide with pics soon to further help folks with similar hardware.

FX-8320e @ 4.0GHz (1.270v idle / 1.216v load)

Enabled: C&Q, C1E, HPC
Disabled: Turbo, C6, SVM, APM
Not availabe: LLC









FSB (200 x 20)
CPU-NB (2200 @ 1.25v)
HT (2400 @ 1.25v)
NB (1.25v)

Ram: 16GB (8×2) 2133mhz @ 1.6v 10-11-11-28-1T

This configuration is essentially an undervolt at this point but still kind of an OC too. At stock an 8320e will almost never use the 4.0GHz turbo and when it does it will not do it on all 8 cores. It also ramps up above 1.40v to the CPU when it does turbo.

This set up runs all 8 cores at 4.0GHz with less voltage and when idle will power down to 1.4GHz and 0.08v thanks to C&Q. I have not seen any throttling when under load due to power saving features being enabled so i can atest to leaving them on once your confident you have your rig dialed in.

Ideally i would like to set up turbo in a way that basicly turbos each modual up to maybe 4.5+GHz essentially acting like a boosted 4 core system for work loads that require such. It seems AMD OD has this option but im not sure i will get it to work. We shall see.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sounds a little unnecessary. (Says the guy with a 360 cooling a GTX 780 with 12C ambient)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already forgot your rig specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should set the fan mode to DC MODE IIRC. CNQ will not affect the fan speeds. Only CPU loading and Temps.
> 
> You can also enable fan curves there.
> Sad news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must of been high Voltages that triggered quick death.


fx8320 at 4.8, two 290s, and around 22c ambient possibly lower...65f or so year round...i was using the e chip which required 1.512 under load to be stable at 4.8 if this chip reacts the same as it did almost two years ago on this same board it did 4.8 with 1.48...so im looking for the big 5.0 daily...and some overclock on the 290s assuming the second one wants to play ball...(if you remember i thought i had lost it but after a stock bios reflash and a reinstall of windows it appears to be working)....anyhow the flow will be better this time around with two pumps (mcp50x and h220x (mcp30)) and thicker rads(ek 420 and phobya g changer v2 480 as well as the h220x)...with better fans on them...i still need to paint my heatsinks on my ram green but i changed the leds to green and i think its going to look decent although my tubing runs will be crap because i barely had enough tube so ill have to redo it later...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What games do you currently like to play?
> How expensive is electricity where you are?
> What resolution do you use and what is the refresh rate of your monitor?
> What cooling do you have or plan to use?
> What video card do you intend to pair with the new system?
> What other activities do you use your cpu for?
> 
> Might find something useful here http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user
> 
> 
> 
> I play a bit of everything, but mostly AAA games.
> Electricity is ok. Not cheap, but not overly expensive.
> I use a 1080p 75hz monitor.
> Noctua NH-D14.
> RX480 or Aircooled fury.
> I only use the computer for gaming.
> 
> Cheers and thanks.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start working on 23.
> 
> Like I said, don't rush.
> 
> You still havent seen where the chip feels happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but i reached 60C on the package on 22.5 I am trying to find that AMD statement for 70C but i am a bit scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere i am finding that 62C is the limit for the package. Only statement for 70C is not directly that it is good to 70 but instead the overdrive software showing headroom for more OC + current temperatures making a total of 70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMD's in Overdrive showing a 70C max temp is their statement. It wouldn't show a thermal headroom of 70C if the chip didn't support it. You are really worrying for nothing really.
> 
> Vishera is as tough as nails. The chances of you killing this chip with heat is almost as unlikely as me being a man falling pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 8350 died, lent it to my nephew so he could play some games and while he had it the cooler died and instead of not using it and letting me know he just kept turning it on and letting it hit thermal shutdown multiple times (84c package temp for those interested).
> 
> Sad day indeed, it surived alot while I had it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What games do you currently like to play?
> How expensive is electricity where you are?
> What resolution do you use and what is the refresh rate of your monitor?
> What cooling do you have or plan to use?
> What video card do you intend to pair with the new system?
> What other activities do you use your cpu for?
> 
> Might find something useful here http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play a bit of everything, but mostly AAA games.
> Electricity is ok. Not cheap, but not overly expensive.
> I use a 1080p 75hz monitor.
> Noctua NH-D14.
> RX480 or Aircooled fury.
> I only use the computer for gaming.
> 
> Cheers and thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ivy over FX for 1080p gaming, for above 1080p FX over Ivy
Click to expand...

With the information he's supplied I'd agree .

I still can't go more than a couple weeks on the Sandy or Ivy's I have without missing my FX rigs tho. However if I'm running my FX , I almost never have the urge to fire up even the 4790k rig

Sorry bout the FX dyin Sgt.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> As to the heat issue ive had mine at over 80 before and no ill effects but imo never should exceed 72c...and for extended pwriods never over 69...just to be safe....pn a positive note i got my universal pump bracket only to find it doesnt work with my mcp50x pump...go figure...ill be glueing the pad to the mount and the pump to the pad...but it puts it in a better place...hopefully today ill be back up with *over 1100mm* of rad space...mmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a little unnecessary. (Says the guy with a 360 cooling a GTX 780 with 12C ambient)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already forgot your rig specs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> My questions was just to return normal function of the non PWN fans because with everything disabled they are ramping up to max even at iddle.
> 
> Is it Cool & Quiet only or do i need to enable something else to make them go to lower speeds when the extra work is not required.
> Don't want to turn off all the settings just for controlling the fans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should set the fan mode to DC MODE IIRC. CNQ will not affect the fan speeds. Only CPU loading and Temps.
> 
> You can also enable fan curves there.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> My 8350 died, lent it to my nephew so he could play some games and while he had it the cooler died and instead of not using it and letting me know he just kept turning it on and letting it hit thermal shutdown multiple times (84c package temp for those interested).
> 
> Sad day indeed, it surived alot while I had it.
> Ivy over FX for 1080p gaming, for above 1080p FX over Ivy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must of been high Voltages that triggered quick death.
Click to expand...

It was at stock the entire time he had it.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It was at stock the entire time he had it.....


AIO cooler? Is he a bit special that's why he killed it?


----------



## slavovid

I apologies for asking dumb questions. I got home looked aroudn the bios the chassis fan control was truned off by default i edited it but it runs on "standard" fan control so installed Asus Suite only with FanXpert and Probe II
The settings for the fans there are much more apealing to me







+ i think the Probe II Treshold warnings are something usefull for later use. Unless ofc you can suggest something else for 24/7 monitoring the temperatures with warnings.

I did my night of raiding with the 4.5 Ghz clock with fans running a lot lower knowing that max temps were 70C on the package it had reached max 55C through the night of gaming.







will hopefully have time tomorrow to start going up.

Once again should i be going up only with Vcore voltage increase or are there other voltages i should tweak when trying to go higher than 4.5 ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It was at stock the entire time he had it.....
> 
> 
> 
> AIO cooler? Is he a bit special that's why he killed it?
Click to expand...

Yeah it was an AIO, he knows nothing about how PCs work, just that they play games and youtube.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> For 4.2ghz I would not disable the power saving features. I have had chips at ~4.7ghz with C&Q/C1E enabled. SVM is a virtualization option that should not change much.


It hurts perf on Intel and amd. Should be off for most people as next to no one uses it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Start working on 23.
> 
> Like I said, don't rush.
> 
> You still havent seen where the chip feels happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but i reached 60C on the package on 22.5 I am trying to find that AMD statement for 70C but i am a bit scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere i am finding that 62C is the limit for the package. Only statement for 70C is not directly that it is good to 70 but instead the overdrive software showing headroom for more OC + current temperatures making a total of 70.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AMD's in Overdrive showing a 70C max temp is their statement. It wouldn't show a thermal headroom of 70C if the chip didn't support it. You are really worrying for nothing really.
> 
> Vishera is as tough as nails. The chances of you killing this chip with heat is almost as unlikely as me being a man falling pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 8350 died, lent it to my nephew so he could play some games and while he had it the cooler died and instead of not using it and letting me know he just kept turning it on and letting it hit thermal shutdown multiple times (84c package temp for those interested).
> 
> Sad day indeed, it surived alot while I had it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What games do you currently like to play?
> How expensive is electricity where you are?
> What resolution do you use and what is the refresh rate of your monitor?
> What cooling do you have or plan to use?
> What video card do you intend to pair with the new system?
> What other activities do you use your cpu for?
> 
> Might find something useful here http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play a bit of everything, but mostly AAA games.
> Electricity is ok. Not cheap, but not overly expensive.
> I use a 1080p 75hz monitor.
> Noctua NH-D14.
> RX480 or Aircooled fury.
> I only use the computer for gaming.
> 
> Cheers and thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ivy over FX for 1080p gaming, for above 1080p FX over Ivy
Click to expand...

That really sucks man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I apologies for asking dumb questions. I got home looked aroudn the bios the chassis fan control was truned off by default i edited it but it runs on "standard" fan control so installed Asus Suite only with FanXpert and Probe II
> The settings for the fans there are much more apealing to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + i think the Probe II Treshold warnings are something usefull for later use. Unless ofc you can suggest something else for 24/7 monitoring the temperatures with warnings.
> 
> I did my night of raiding with the 4.5 Ghz clock with fans running a lot lower knowing that max temps were 70C on the package it had reached max 55C through the night of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will hopefully have time tomorrow to start going up.
> 
> Once again should i be going up only with Vcore voltage increase or are there other voltages i should tweak when trying to go higher than 4.5 ?


Don't apologize but I would need bios screens to help sorry


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It hurts perf on Intel and amd. Should be off for most people as next to no one uses it.


Eh, I tend to VM lots so Its useful to me. Ive never seen a noticeable difference in day to day usage either. Poking around in the BIOS/UEFI just to run a VM is not convenient, and I dont need +2% performance that bad.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I apologies for asking dumb questions. I got home looked aroudn the bios the chassis fan control was truned off by default i edited it but it runs on "standard" fan control so installed Asus Suite only with FanXpert and Probe II
> The settings for the fans there are much more apealing to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + i think the Probe II Treshold warnings are something usefull for later use. Unless ofc you can suggest something else for 24/7 monitoring the temperatures with warnings.
> 
> I did my night of raiding with the 4.5 Ghz clock with fans running a lot lower knowing that max temps were 70C on the package it had reached max 55C through the night of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will hopefully have time tomorrow to start going up.
> 
> Once again should i be going up only with Vcore voltage increase or are there other voltages i should tweak when trying to go higher than 4.5 ?


if you are mostly doing a CPU only overclock. Than it is mostly V core you need to worry about. When things get tight as you go higher a notch or two on the CPU-NB has been known to help but I don't think you are at that sort of point yet. And on air I doubt you will get there. So just stick with V core.

Unless you want to start overclocking your RAM and CPU-NB at a later stage as well? Then it's a totally different ball game.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if you are mostly doing a CPU only overclock. Than it is mostly V core you need to worry about. When things get tight as you go higher a notch or two on the CPU-NB has been known to help but I don't think you are at that sort of point yet. And on air I doubt you will get there. So just stick with V core.
> 
> Unless you want to start overclocking your RAM and CPU-NB at a later stage as well? Then it's a totally different ball game.


I would like to set my Ram back to 2400 once i finish OC-ing as it is suposed to be 2400 the motherboard sets it to 1600 at default not that i see any difference









The other thing i want is to activate boost and power savings. But lets first see where i can get on air so we can have an idea what boost we would be targeting







.... right? right?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah it was an AIO, he knows nothing about how PCs work, just that they play games and youtube.


Another PC dead due to AIO, it's a sad sad day. RIP.


----------



## slavovid

I am not sure how to interpret this test with 23x multiplier.
It was successfull but the calculation result is different compared to all other tests with 21, 22, 22.5 multipliers. This time the result is the same 10 times but is different compared to the old tests.
I haven't changed the software except installing asus suite with fanxpert and probe II personalities.
Is it ok ? I used the same vCore i used for the 22.5 multiplier as i wanted to see if it will be enough 1.41250

Will try 23.5 now without changing the vcore but i guess it will crash


----------



## miklkit

The speed means nothing. Your temperatures are too high and are affecting stability. Until you upgrade your cooling you have gone as far as you can go.

Now would be a good time to work on case air flow. Your case must flow a lot more air than your CPU cooling fans because they also have to clean out the hot exhaust air from the GPU. I run with a thermometer inside the case and have seen the CPU intake air stream get hotter while gaming. The case fans were not moving the GPU exhaust air out of the case fast enough. I moved the GPU down to a lower slot and installed more powerful case intake fans.

He he. I took the 2 fans off of a dead AIO and they make great pwm case fans, but I need 2 more. Does anyone have a dead AIO laying around?


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The speed means nothing. Your temperatures are too high and are affecting stability. Until you upgrade your cooling you have gone as far as you can go.
> 
> Now would be a good time to work on case air flow. Your case must flow a lot more air than your CPU cooling fans because they also have to clean out the hot exhaust air from the GPU. I run with a thermometer inside the case and have seen the CPU intake air stream get hotter while gaming. The case fans were not moving the GPU exhaust air out of the case fast enough. I moved the GPU down to a lower slot and installed more powerful case intake fans.
> 
> He he. I took the 2 fans off of a dead AIO and they make great pwm case fans, but I need 2 more. Does anyone have a dead AIO laying around?


I already increased my case airflow and overall temperature performance as much as it was possible. Drilled out fan grills changed all fans etc etc. It's crouded with 7 HDD's so only possible upgrade would be a new bigger case while mine is already quite big. I have to set aside at least 100 eu for something good enough worth changing to.

Anyway i moved to 23x multiplier Without changing the vCore it still is at 1.41250 but did increase the fans a little ... i will try 23.5 and will ramp them up manualy to run at max above 50C so i can see the actual max temperatures.


Should i even try 23.5x ???







i didn't thought i could reach that much on air and closed case cramped up with 6 HDD's 1 DVD and 1 SSD

after all we are trying to see what the chip can do correct?
i was thinking for something like 4.4 with 4.6 boost, but people are saying the boost is not worth the trouble ? I don't rly need all cores at 4.6 just 1 that does the heavy DX11 thread so even 4.2 with boost to 4.6 sounds better if that can happen ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I am not sure how to interpret this test with 23x multiplier.
> It was successfull but the calculation result is different compared to all other tests with 21, 22, 22.5 multipliers. This time the result is the same 10 times but is different compared to the old tests.
> I haven't changed the software except installing asus suite with fanxpert and probe II personalities.
> Is it ok ? I used the same vCore i used for the 22.5 multiplier as i wanted to see if it will be enough 1.41250
> 
> Will try 23.5 now without changing the vcore but i guess it will crash


-negative results means it's unstable.

However you are very close to being stable.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The speed means nothing. Your temperatures are too high and are affecting stability. Until you upgrade your cooling you have gone as far as you can go.
> 
> Now would be a good time to work on case air flow. Your case must flow a lot more air than your CPU cooling fans because they also have to clean out the hot exhaust air from the GPU. I run with a thermometer inside the case and have seen the CPU intake air stream get hotter while gaming. The case fans were not moving the GPU exhaust air out of the case fast enough. I moved the GPU down to a lower slot and installed more powerful case intake fans.
> 
> He he. I took the 2 fans off of a dead AIO and they make great pwm case fans, but I need 2 more. Does anyone have a dead AIO laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already increased my case airflow and overall temperature performance as much as it was possible. Drilled out fan grills changed all fans etc etc. It's crouded with 7 HDD's so only possible upgrade would be a new bigger case while mine is already quite big. I have to set aside at least 100 eu for something good enough worth changing to.
> 
> Anyway i moved to 23x multiplier Without changing the vCore it still is at 1.41250 but did increase the fans a little ... i will try 23.5 and will ramp them up manualy to run at max above 50C so i can see the actual max temperatures.
> 
> 
> Should i even try 23.5x ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't thought i could reach that much on air and closed case cramped up with 6 HDD's 1 DVD and 1 SSD
> 
> after all we are trying to see what the chip can do correct?
> i was thinking for something like 4.4 with 4.6 boost, but people are saying the boost is not worth the trouble ? I don't rly need all cores at 4.6 just 1 that does the heavy DX11 thread so even 4.2 with boost to 4.6 sounds better if that can happen ?
Click to expand...

trying to get a working boost clock is a pain. Just let it run at whatever clock you settle on and once the overclock is stable you can enable the power saving features to save power when your PC is sitting around.


----------



## slavovid

So negative results means some problems. I did a test with +1 step in vCore then +1 more and got normal results but hit 67C with ambient 27C @ 23x multiplier. I am not rly comfortable with those temperatures.

So i dailed back to 4.5 and 1.41250 vCore also upped my RAM to 2400 and the CPU/NB to 2400 because a CPU/NB of 2200 goest to "unsupported" when i select 2400 mhz for the ram.

It is stable i think this is the max frequency i will be using it does get high temperatures but not as high as 4.6

And since nobody was talking i went ahead to try turbo. Enabled a bunch of things set Bus speed up lowered the multiplier to 20 and had the system somewhat stable to 23 target multiplier with 215 bus but on the tests it froze. That was with LLC on High instead of Ultra high and offset of +0.125 vCore CPU was on 4.4 ghz speeds on multicore operations and jumping to 5 ghz for single threaded operation
but running IBT froze the system at the third batch.







temperatures were max 55C so this is much more interesting for me. Also Ram was running around and 2350 Mhz wich is slightly below 2400 so no OC there
will try to stabilize that or will go to x22 multiplier it was stable on 10 batches very high IBT but for some reason HWmonitor wasn't showing the multiplier of any of the cores to more than x20.5
What i think is i probably need to add an offset of +0.125 for x22 and maybe even more for x22.5 or x23
or maybe i have to be on Ultra High LLC on the CPU instead of just high also LLC on the CPU/NB was set to Auto as suggested by the "system restore" guide.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi 8350 fellas,

Because of the heat here i needed to back off my overclock and i am running 4.16 GHz now but i noticed an enormous performance drop from 4.8 GHz to 4.16 GHz.... i know its much lower than 4.8 but still, its very very slow and i feel a lag in almost everything i do especially when i am on YouTube or on the Internet.. Is anyone here noticed the same?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah it was an AIO, he knows nothing about how PCs work, just that they play games and youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Another PC dead due to AIO, it's a sad sad day. RIP.
Click to expand...

Meh, more annoyed and the kids lack of common sense than anything.

Ive owned about 15 different AIOs so one was bound to die eventually


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 8350 fellas,
> 
> Because of the heat here i needed to back off my overclock and i am running 4.16 GHz now but i noticed an enormous performance drop from 4.8 GHz to 4.16 GHz.... i know its much lower than 4.8 but still, its very very slow and i feel a lag in almost everything i do especially when i am on YouTube or on the Internet.. Is anyone here noticed the same?


Yep, this is why people with no clue think that the amd chips are pants, THEY NEED TO BE CLOCKED!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Meh, more annoyed and the kids lack of common sense than anything.
> 
> Ive owned about 15 different AIOs so one was bound to die eventually


I don't trust them personally lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Even laings die.









Just common with what we do.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Meh, more annoyed and the kids lack of common sense than anything.
> 
> Ive owned about 15 different AIOs so one was bound to die eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust them personally lol.
Click to expand...

Each to thier own, I really don't care what cooling I use for 24/7 stuff but I lean towards AIOs for simplicity and ease of use, some big air coolers make it hard to remove GPUs and I've gone away from custom loops for daily rigs because I'm lazy and don't want the hassle.


----------



## Gdourado

What's the advantages of a 990fx board vs a new 970 board like the Asus aura?
A 990fx boars with a good power delivery is much more expensive than the Aura.

Cheers


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yep, this is why people with no clue think that the amd chips are pants, THEY NEED TO BE CLOCKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust them personally lol.


Yeah but the performance is really huge compared to stock.. unbelievable how slow these things are at stock lol but when you overclock them they are okay.

I personally can't go anything else than AIO to be honest, my chip runs really hot and there is no air cooler that fits in my case that can cope with this volcano and custom water loop is waay to expensive for me.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah but the performance is really huge compared to stock.. unbelievable how slow these things are at stock lol but when you overclock them they are okay.
> 
> I personally can't go anything else than AIO to be honest, my chip runs really hot and there is no air cooler that fits in my case that can cope with this volcano and custom water loop is waay to expensive for me.


Maybe you enabled cool n quiet for 4.16Ghz, while you run without at 4.8? Are you sure you are stable at 4.16?

Here the difference doesn't look huge:
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-FX-9590-vs-AMD-FX-8350

P.S: You are spoiled. I run 4Ghz all the time and i find them fast!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What's the advantages of a 990fx board vs a new 970 board like the Asus aura?
> A 990fx boars with a good power delivery is much more expensive than the Aura.
> 
> Cheers


Someone posted a pic of the new 990fx sabertooth rev3. If my Rev1 died I'd pick one of those up to try.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah but the performance is really huge compared to stock.. unbelievable how slow these things are at stock lol but when you overclock them they are okay.
> 
> I personally can't go anything else than AIO to be honest, my chip runs really hot and there is no air cooler that fits in my case that can cope with this volcano and custom water loop is waay to expensive for me.


Something strange must be going on then. I feel the FX 8300 running at stock is pretty quick and when overclocked at 4.5 Ghz, does not feel like a that large of a difference on the desktop. Seems to me that resetting the bios and starting again might be in order.


----------



## mus1mus

4.0 up to 4.7 doesn't mean that much IMO. It's just that the chip feels more alive once you get it to 4.8.

4.8 til 5.0 doesn't also offer much of a difference in the desktop. Maybe even up to 5.2 matter of fact.

4.1 is also --- stockish!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe you enabled cool n quiet for 4.16Ghz, while you run without at 4.8? Are you sure you are stable at 4.16?
> 
> Here the difference doesn't look huge:
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-FX-9590-vs-AMD-FX-8350
> 
> P.S: You are spoiled. I run 4Ghz all the time and i find them fast!


No, i never used those features to be honest and i don't really like them in the first place lol

I am back at 4.8 GHz again because luckily it cooled down. I was running 4.16 GHz at stock voltage of 1.3 so i think that is stable but didn't test it to be honest. The temperature dropped significantly from 65c to only 24c... and i do want to point out that inside my house was like living in an oven.. I don't know why stock and 4.8 GHz is such an big difference but everything just feels A LOT snappier and Firefox loads much quicker as well. Perhaps it wasn't stable enough at stock volts who knows.

Any news on ZEN yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe you enabled cool n quiet for 4.16Ghz, while you run without at 4.8? Are you sure you are stable at 4.16?
> 
> Here the difference doesn't look huge:
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-FX-9590-vs-AMD-FX-8350
> 
> P.S: You are spoiled. I run 4Ghz all the time and i find them fast!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Something strange must be going on then. I feel the FX 8300 running at stock is pretty quick and when overclocked at 4.5 Ghz, does not feel like a that large of a difference on the desktop. Seems to me that resetting the bios and starting again might be in order.


I don't know either but i am back at 4.8GHz again so i am not going to look in to it, don't have time for that now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 4.0 up to 4.7 doesn't mean that much IMO. It's just that the chip feels more alive once you get it to 4.8.
> 
> 4.8 til 5.0 doesn't also offer much of a difference in the desktop. Maybe even up to 5.2 matter of fact.
> 
> 4.1 is also --- stockish!


Yes that is what i pointed out, it feels a lot more alive and snappier in Windows. After 4.8 GHz i get an enormous voltage wall but even then its not worth it because i never noticed a difference between 4.8 and 5.0 GHz in what i normally do. I tried with rendering, gaming, browsing etc. etc. but there was no significantly gain in performance and that's one of the reasons why i stick with 4.8 GHz.


----------



## slavovid

Hey guys.







I think i have finished my FX 8350 project and have settled on something that i think is quite reasonable and cool









And with boost clock !!! :











This is my result tell me what you think
It is set 210 Bus speed the RAM i am using is 2400 so it's running at slightly less than it's rated. The system was stable at 215 bus too but i wanted to lower the temperatures.
This is done with base multiplier of 20 and target boost clock of 23 CPU LLC and CPU/NB LLC are both set on high and the rest of the settings in Digi+ are basicly what AL and mus1mus have suggested for clocking the FX 8350 with the only difference being CPU LLC is now lowered to High instead of Ultra High
Also C&Q had to be enabled along with the other C6 mode C1E APM / HPC/SUM etc i have only one of those disabled that is from the discription for dual OS or something like that. Turbo wasn't working before i enabled those settings.

Voltage is set on Offset + 0.0125 ( +2 steps) as from the suggestions in "computer restore" guide for using the turbo OC

The temperature result was with ambient temperature of 25C

So please tell me what you think and if you have suggestions for any bios settings.

Single Threaded performance from Passmark software got rated at 1745 i had similar results with 4650 fixed clock speeds but stabilizing 4600 was at above 65C with ultra high LLC
overall CPU score on the passmark with this setting got 9900 score something that from the tests results i got around 4350 fixed clock speed and that's about what would be expected.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have finished my FX 8350 project and have settled on something that i think is quite reasonable and cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with boost clock !!! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my result tell me what you think
> It is set 210 Bus speed the RAM i am using is 2400 so it's running at slightly less than it's rated. The system was stable at 215 bus too but i wanted to lower the temperatures.
> This is done with base multiplier of 20 and target boost clock of 23 CPU LLC and CPU/NB LLC are both set on high and the rest of the settings in Digi+ are basicly what All suggested for clocking the FX 8350 the only difference being CPU LLC is now lowered to High instead of Ultra High
> 
> Voltage is set on Offset + 0.0125 ( +2 steps)
> 
> The temperature result is with ambient temperature of 25C
> 
> Tell me what you think and if you have suggestions for any bios settings. I have C&Q enabled along with the other C6 mode C1E APM / HPC/SUM etc i have only one of those disabled that is from the discription for dual OS or something like that. Turbo wasn't working before i enabled those settings.
> 
> Single Threaded performance from Passmark software got rated at 1745 i had similar results with 4650 fixed clock speeds but stabilizing 4600 was at above 65C with ultra high LLC
> overall CPU score on the passmark with this setting got 9900 score something that from the tests results i got around 4350 fixed clock speed and that's about what would be expected.
> 
> Please comment on my endeavour


you got 20C headroom go higher


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No, i never used those features to be honest and i don't really like them in the first place lol
> 
> I am back at 4.8 GHz again because luckily it cooled down. I was running 4.16 GHz at stock voltage of 1.3 so i think that is stable but didn't test it to be honest. The temperature dropped significantly from 65c to only 24c... and i do want to point out that inside my house was like living in an oven.. I don't know why stock and 4.8 GHz is such an big difference but everything just feels A LOT snappier and Firefox loads much quicker as well. Perhaps it wasn't stable enough at stock volts who knows.
> 
> Any news on ZEN yet?


I don't know, maybe you weren't stable or maybe Firefox can saturate a core? I vaguely remember someone in the forum saying that Firefox could hit 100% on an FX core. If it's true, it could easily explain why it's faster and it's not just placebo.

Myself, in extremely hot days, i have an AMDMsrTweaker profile, where i go back at stock 3.5Ghz. And i can't really tell the difference for ordinary activities. I can barely tell the difference if i play Skyrim and that's it. I am much more sensitive in detecting system responsiveness, as i add more security applications. Without anything, folders in directories open without any effort. As soon as i add an antivirus or something that uses global hooks, i can feel the drag. There is some lag. But this independent of clocks. Between 3.5 and 4 i can't tell which is what.

Maybe you are more sensitive to clock change.

I know nothing about Zen, other than an allegged leak post about clocks and TDP, which i posted in the Zen thread.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you got 20C headroom go higher


I edited my text slightly after you quoted it. Yes i know i got headroom but i like to keep the room quiet and run those fans at 50-60% speeds to keep low temperatures.
In addition i plan to replace the GTX 650 with an RX 480 that will introduce a little bit of extra heat into the system so this turbo is meant to support the DX11 needs of the RX 480 and i think getting a 15% single threaded boost and around 10% standard OC sounds ok.

If the RX 480 doesn't change much the temperatures i am thinking i could increase the Bus to maybe 215. But it's not rly needed for the GTX 650 atm i barely reach 50% CPU load when in games with this GPU


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> What's the advantages of a 990fx board vs a new 970 board like the Asus aura?
> A 990fx boars with a good power delivery is much more expensive than the Aura.
> 
> Cheers


The main thing about 990FX was more PCI-E lanes, which originally translated into better crossfire support. Original 970 motherboards, had only x16/x4 configuration. This changed over time, now the Aura has x8/x8. The Aura, according to testimonies in the forum, should have nothing to envy up to 4.5Ghz. Past that, you probably need to add cooling to the motherboard. Another thing, is that i think 990FX have higher HT limit (970 has HT limit at 2600). Which for practical purposes means nothing. The AURA is too good for its money and for overclocking purposes, 4.5Ghz is just fine. With added cooling, someone in the forum got 5Ghz out of it. It has all the features that you would want from a 990FX and actually more, compared to older 990FX models that lack M2 or USB 3.1 for example.

The only 990FX motherboard that i think it's worth considering over the Aura, is the new Sabertooth 3.0, for the probable easier overclocking and the support of 3 GPUs. Otherwise, the Aura is the best choice IMHO. Even more so, since, it has no known problem/bug/defect. Which is quite rare in AM3+ motherboards. The only standard complain about the AURA is that the RGB light reverts to default at reboot.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know, maybe you weren't stable or maybe Firefox can saturate a core? I vaguely remember someone in the forum saying that Firefox could hit 100% on an FX core. If it's true, it could easily explain why it's faster and it's not just placebo.
> 
> Myself, in extremely hot days, i have an AMDMsrTweaker profile, where i go back at stock 3.5Ghz. And i can't really tell the difference for ordinary activities. I can barely tell the difference if i play Skyrim and that's it. I am much more sensitive in detecting system responsiveness, as i add more security applications. Without anything, folders in directories open without any effort. As soon as i add an antivirus or something that uses global hooks, i can feel the drag. There is some lag. But this independent of clocks. Between 3.5 and 4 i can't tell which is what.
> 
> Maybe you are more sensitive to clock change.
> 
> I know nothing about Zen, other than an allegged leak post about clocks and TDP, which i posted in the Zen thread.


Wauw, yes you are right man. I saw that Firefox only uses one core, i tested this when i have taskmanager open and opened something and i could only see one core spiking up..
That could probably explain the lag all the time at low CPU speed and even now it uses a lot of CPU power.

this vishera architecture is very annoying and only works well under heavy loads and rendering etc. when you use more than one core and uses an program that can actually work with these things.. i am getting more and more annoyed by this to be honest. Same as you i am very sensitive about lag and performance and i notice the slightest imperfection or slow down which can be very annoying since i like speed lol
But at rendering and doing multitasking this thing is very fast and works really well.

Is there an ZEN thread? Can you provide me the link plz?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw, yes you are right man. I saw that Firefox only uses one core, i tested this when i have taskmanager open and opened something and i could only see one core spiking up..
> That could probably explain the lag all the time at low CPU speed and even now it uses a lot of CPU power.
> 
> this vishera architecture is very annoying and only works well under heavy loads and rendering etc. when you use more than one core and uses an program that can actually work with these things.. i am getting more and more annoyed by this to be honest. Same as you i am very sensitive about lag and performance and i notice the slightest imperfection or slow down which can be very annoying since i like speed lol
> But at rendering and doing multitasking this thing is very fast and works really well.
> 
> Is there an ZEN thread? Can you provide me the link plz?


Then it's confirmed. Good thing i only use Chrome (Vivaldi now). Yeah, the lag when opening folders is extremely annoying for me too. It's probably i/o read/write related, as CPU is at 1%. But i can always tell and i can't find the "perfect" combination of security applications. If i use only an anti-executable (NoVirusThanks), i get very good performance, but i get an annoying bug. If i use another proggie that only detects new executables without blocking, 0 lag, but you don't really have security, only awareness. Antivirus is the worst security gain/performance solution. Now i run just Comodo firewall (without the AV), but it uses hooks about everything and you see the lag... Damn...

This is the latest Zen news (in the Zen thread), about the supposed leak:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1579520/zen-hyper-thread/480#post_25361329


----------



## Benjiw

Hey guys is a 2400mhz 10-12-12-32-2T respectable or could I go down a bit more? This corsair ram is looking after me pretty well on my intel rig but I know a few in here dabble with RAM overclocking so wanted to ask regardless.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hey guys is a 2400mhz 10-12-12-32-2T respectable or could I go down a bit more? This corsair ram is looking after me pretty well on my intel rig but I know a few in here dabble with RAM overclocking so wanted to ask regardless.


Not bad at all - Will it go if you set your RAM to 1T instead of 2T?
2400 in any case except for extreme OC'ing is about the max you can expect, esp for daily use. I've had mine well above 2400 before but was socking some voltage to the sticks and CPU to get there. As long as it's stable I'd call that a win even if you have to leave it at 2T.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Not bad at all - Will it go if you set your RAM to 1T instead of 2T?
> 2400 in any case except for extreme OC'ing is about the max you can expect, esp for daily use. I've had mine well above 2400 before but was socking some voltage to the sticks and CPU to get there. As long as it's stable I'd call that a win even if you have to leave it at 2T.


It passed 5 loops of x264 which always seems to find my memory instability instantly. I could probably leave it looping for longer and it be fine, but I'm about to leave for my parent's so if it is unstable CSGO will tell me later tonight lol.


----------



## Kryton

Let us know how it does when you have time, would be great to hear a success story.

Speaking of success, currently running an 8300 with 1.45v's at 5.0+ on air and temps are somewhere in the mid 40's - this one isn't doing so bad at all, my cooler fans are also at their lowest setting so I could push it further if I want.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Let us know how it does when you have time, would be great to hear a success story.
> 
> Speaking of success, currently running an 8300 with 1.45v's at 5.0+ on air and temps are somewhere in the mid 40's - this one isn't doing so bad at all, my cooler fans are also at their lowest setting so I could push it further if I want.


Is that with IBT AVX on maximum or very high, with extreme mode enabled?


----------



## Kryton

The board used is an Asus CHV-Z running a Scythe Susanoo CPU cooler, everything in the BIOS voltage-wise for the CPU except for manual control of the CPU voltage itself set at "Auto".
I even have the VRM phase setup on auto too, these boards don't actually need all that jacked up to the max to get some good clocks.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> The board used is an Asus CHV-Z running a Scythe Susanoo CPU cooler, everything in the BIOS voltage-wise for the CPU except for manual control of the CPU voltage itself set at "Auto".
> I even have the VRM phase setup on auto too, these boards don't actually need all that jacked up to the max to get some good clocks.


No I mean have you passed a stress test yet?


----------



## Coffee Bean

So GTX1080 is not good for these CPU-s? Too much bottlenecking?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> So GTX1080 is not good for these CPU-s? Too much bottlenecking?


1070 at 4k is doing fine. It depends on your resolution: at 1440p/2160p you won't notice anything significant. At 1080p (or 720p but then why buy a 1080?) you'll notice that the CPU has more trouble keeping up with the frames but they should be so high with a well-clocked FX and a 1080 that you wouldn't really care in that situation either.

You're always going to have a 'bottleneck' somewhere but if we're talking about seriously hampering performance, you'd have to be doing inadvisable things with a 1080 anyway (like playing in low-res).


----------



## Coffee Bean

720p(120hz) for 3D projector (3d gaming) and 1080p(60hz) for monitor. My cpu is overclocked 4.5ghz but I can go 4.6-4.7 with removing side panel.


----------



## SuperZan

At 1080p 60Hz your CPU will be 'the bottleneck' but I say it in quotations because at 4.6GHz with a 1080 you should be destroying anything with frames well beyond your refresh rate.

Couldn't say anything conclusive as to the 3D gaming as I know very little about it but I doubt that'd be an issue either, in terms of frames.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No I mean have you passed a stress test yet?


Oh - OK.








Nope, haven't done that yet because I had just got it there when I was posting earlier but there is no need to worry about it, crashed about an hour later so backed it down to 4.5 and letting it run there. Believe it got too hot and just shut down.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> 720p(120hz) for 3D projector (3d gaming) and 1080p(60hz) for monitor. My cpu is overclocked 4.5ghz but I can go 4.6-4.7 with removing side panel.


dont bother with a 1080 at those resolutions. Its simply a waste if money. Get yourself a rx480 or a more competitively priced gpu.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> 720p(120hz) for 3D projector (3d gaming) and 1080p(60hz) for monitor. My cpu is overclocked 4.5ghz but I can go 4.6-4.7 with removing side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> dont bother with a 1080 at those resolutions. Its simply a waste if money. Get yourself a rx480 or a more competitively priced gpu.
Click to expand...

^ Listen to this guy


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Then it's confirmed. Good thing i only use Chrome (Vivaldi now). Yeah, the lag when opening folders is extremely annoying for me too. It's probably i/o read/write related, as CPU is at 1%. But i can always tell and i can't find the "perfect" combination of security applications. If i use only an anti-executable (NoVirusThanks), i get very good performance, but i get an annoying bug. If i use another proggie that only detects new executables without blocking, 0 lag, but you don't really have security, only awareness. Antivirus is the worst security gain/performance solution. Now i run just Comodo firewall (without the AV), but it uses hooks about everything and you see the lag... Damn...
> 
> This is the latest Zen news (in the Zen thread), about the supposed leak:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1579520/zen-hyper-thread/480#post_25361329


I found a fix for the Firefox issues. Just go to Adobe flash payer settings and remove the check mark from enable hardware acceleration and all is well now, no more lag and high CPU usage anymore









here is the source: https://support.mozilla.org/nl/questions/1003966

I don't use virus scanners anymore since Windows 10 is very secure if you set it up right i guess. But i don't go to dangerous sites in the first place. Just in case i have adwcleaner installed and now and then i run the program and sometimes there is something to remove but not much. Haven't got one problem so far.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I found a fix for the Firefox issues. Just go to Adobe flash payer settings and remove the check mark from enable hardware acceleration and all is well now, no more lag and high CPU usage anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the source: https://support.mozilla.org/nl/questions/1003966
> 
> I don't use virus scanners anymore since Windows 10 is very secure if you set it up right i guess. But i don't go to dangerous sites in the first place. Just in case i have adwcleaner installed and now and then i run the program and sometimes there is something to remove but not much. Haven't got one problem so far.


Nice, that's good to know!







If i encounter again another user with the same problem, now i know the solution. Yeah, i am not a dangerous surfer either, but there was a wave of malvertizing that hit even the BBC, so you never know. I haven't seen a live malware myself for years, but i did have a friend that almost infected me via USB flash drive. At the time i had antivirus that saw nothing, but i also had Comodo with D+ enabled and i blocked it. So i am hesitant to stay without any protection at all and since i don't value AVs much, i have to use some other form of defence (preferably HIPS, like Comodo firewall with D+ fully proactive).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Nice, that's good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i encounter again another user with the same problem, now i know the solution. Yeah, i am not a dangerous surfer either, but there was a wave of malvertizing that hit even the BBC, so you never know. I haven't seen a live malware myself for years, but i did have a friend that almost infected me via USB flash drive. At the time i had antivirus that saw nothing, but i also had Comodo with D+ enabled and i blocked it. So i am hesitant to stay without any protection at all and since i don't value AVs much, i have to use some other form of defence (preferably HIPS, like Comodo firewall with D+ fully proactive).


Yes it is, it really helped me to disable hardware acceleration, i don't know if it depends on the system if you running Nvidia or AMD GPU or Intel and AMD CPU but i think its AMD CPU related since the single core performance is very very very slow which cause problems in applications that only uses one core.

I tried a lot of virus scanners and i must say that its really unnecessary if you keep away from dangerous sites. they also slow your system down by a lot and takes away the snappiness.
I used NOD32 for years and years and never been infected but it was slowing my system down and was over protective IMO because it finds more "false positives" than real threads i noticed so i deleted it and i am much happier now i run without an virus scanner. And lets be honest, if someone has the intention to infect you they will succeed even with the most advanced anti virus, i know some guys that hack for anonymous and they explained a lot about this and said it doesn't matter what scanner or software you have to prevent this, nothing can beat an brute force attack. The programs are fine against malware and other light viruses but against something serious you are still defenseless.

When i notice my system doesn't respond like it should, i just run adwcleaner and all is well after deleting some infections after that i run sfc / scannow just in case and repair some .dll files if necessary and it runs like new again.

In order to maintain the snappiness in Windows, i always keep my system clean and delete all unnecessary files ,empty folders and windows temp files. I discovered that after deleting temp files in the Windows section of the C: drive everything responses a tad better and faster. All these little things can add up and you have an very snappy Windows 10.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> 720p(120hz) for 3D projector (3d gaming) and 1080p(60hz) for monitor. My cpu is overclocked 4.5ghz but I can go 4.6-4.7 with removing side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> dont bother with a 1080 at those resolutions. Its simply a waste if money. Get yourself a rx480 or a more competitively priced gpu.
Click to expand...

Excellent advice. I play at 1080p and I don't see myself upgrading for several years to come. I have this 290 overclocked to between 390 and 390X levels so it's doing spectacularly for my needs.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Nice, that's good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i encounter again another user with the same problem, now i know the solution. Yeah, i am not a dangerous surfer either, but there was a wave of malvertizing that hit even the BBC, so you never know. I haven't seen a live malware myself for years, but i did have a friend that almost infected me via USB flash drive. At the time i had antivirus that saw nothing, but i also had Comodo with D+ enabled and i blocked it. So i am hesitant to stay without any protection at all and since i don't value AVs much, i have to use some other form of defence (preferably HIPS, like Comodo firewall with D+ fully proactive).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, it really helped me to disable hardware acceleration, i don't know if it depends on the system if you running Nvidia or AMD GPU or Intel and AMD CPU but i think its AMD CPU related since the single core performance is very very very slow which cause problems in applications that only uses one core.
> 
> I tried a lot of virus scanners and i must say that its really unnecessary if you keep away from dangerous sites. they also slow your system down by a lot and takes away the snappiness.
> I used NOD32 for years and years and never been infected but it was slowing my system down and was over protective IMO because it finds more "false positives" than real threads i noticed so i deleted it and i am much happier now i run without an virus scanner. And lets be honest, if someone has the intention to infect you they will succeed even with the most advanced anti virus, i know some guys that hack for anonymous and they explained a lot about this and said it doesn't matter what scanner or software you have to prevent this, nothing can beat an brute force attack. The programs are fine against malware and other light viruses but against something serious you are still defenseless.
> 
> When i notice my system doesn't respond like it should, i just run adwcleaner and all is well after deleting some infections after that i run sfc / scannow just in case and repair some .dll files if necessary and it runs like new again.
> 
> In order to maintain the snappiness in Windows, i always keep my system clean and delete all unnecessary files ,empty folders and windows temp files. I discovered that after deleting temp files in the Windows section of the C: drive everything responses a tad better and faster. All these little things can add up and you have an very snappy Windows 10.
Click to expand...

There are no such things as safe websites and even script block and ad blockers can't stop you from getting infected. AV resource use is negligible unless you're using an ancient CPU with low amounts of RAM. My laptop's ULV, low clocked CPU isn't affected in any way by any of the AV's I've run as they usually use less than 1% CPU time.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> There are no such things as safe websites and even script block and ad blockers can't stop you from getting infected. AV resource use is negligible unless you're using an ancient CPU with low amounts of RAM. My laptop's ULV, low clocked CPU isn't affected in any way by any of the AV's I've run as they usually use less than 1% CPU time.


It's not a matter of resource usage. It is a matter of responsiveness. Not all people are equally sensitive to it. I can see it everytime, when i try to quickly go through many folders. Even the "tick" sound that windows makes when you go through becomes less snappy.

Even the test authorities that live out of antivirus (their tests are financed by the vendors and partecipation to each test costs more than 10.000 euros), admit it:

http://www.av-comparatives.org/performance-tests/

^ Mind you, the same tests, show all AVs, in the 95%+ detection rate, which is ridiculous in real life, but like i said, they are paid by the AV companies to make these tests, so they can't have anyone look "terrible". "Bad antivirus" = "no money for testing for me".

You can test yourself using AppTimer, before and after installing antivirus. The lag is very simple. For any action you do, first it must pass from the scanner. This is what introduces the lag. Some antiviruses also have sandboxes or miniHIPS. This means, that the AV driver hooks on all API calls of windows. Or at least, the ones covered by the miniHIPS. So each action an exe performs for example, must first get the "OK" from the AV driver. In whitelists programs it must be checked against the whitelist and the bigger this is, the more the lag. I WISH it wasn't true, but it is. I 've made all kind of tests in over 10 years hoping that it was a "nocebo" effect that didn't exist. Unfortunately, i always had the same feeling, then avcomparatives came, AppTimer confirmed. HTTP scanners from AVs also add lag to browisng. I had the Avast developer admit it in a forum saying "there is no way not so have some lag, from the moment that all your traffic must first be inspected on the fly".

This is John McAfee's words after he abbandoned the McAfee Antivirus company:
Quote:


> You have no idea how glad I am about that. It's become the worst piece of SW on the planet. You cannot uninstall, scans all the time, slow as ****, I'd have fired them, thank goodness I've freed from association with that.
> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/09/03/john-mcafee-antivirus-is-dead/


----------



## Benjiw

I'm not running an antivirus, last time I installed AVG it completely wrecked my PC, and when I used to use Norton, if you didn't have a subscription your PC was useless.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's not a matter of resource usage. It is a matter of responsiveness. Not all people are equally sensitive to it. I can see it everytime, when i try to quickly go through many folders. Even the "tick" sound that windows makes when you go through becomes less snappy.
> 
> Even the test authorities that live out of antivirus (their tests are financed by the vendors and partecipation to each test costs more than 10.000 euros), admit it:
> 
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/performance-tests/
> 
> ^ Mind you, the same tests, show all AVs, in the 95%+ detection rate, which is ridiculous in real life, but like i said, they are paid by the AV companies to make these tests, so they can't have anyone look "terrible". "Bad antivirus" = "no money for testing for me".
> 
> You can test yourself using AppTimer, before and after installing antivirus. The lag is very simple. For any action you do, first it must pass from the scanner. This is what introduces the lag. Some antiviruses also have sandboxes or miniHIPS. This means, that the AV driver hooks on all API calls of windows. Or at least, the ones covered by the miniHIPS. So each action an exe performs for example, must first get the "OK" from the AV driver. In whitelists programs it must be checked against the whitelist and the bigger this is, the more the lag. I WISH it wasn't true, but it is. I 've made all kind of tests in over 10 years hoping that it was a "nocebo" effect that didn't exist. Unfortunately, i always had the same feeling, then avcomparatives came, AppTimer confirmed. HTTP scanners from AVs also add lag to browisng. I had the Avast developer admit it in a forum saying "there is no way not so have some lag, from the moment that all your traffic must first be inspected on the fly".
> 
> This is John McAfee's words after he abbandoned the McAfee Antivirus company:


Honestly, I see little difference nowadays when it comes to anti virus software, for the most part. (I just use the built in Windows Defender.) On the other hand, I have noticed recently that Malwarebytes Anti malware running in the background does cause some issues. For instance, when it is not running the background on startup, Task Manager opens instantly. But, when it is running in the background, Task Manager can take a couple extra seconds or so to open, which is really not good in my opinion.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Honestly, I see little difference nowadays when it comes to anti virus software, for the most part. (I just use the built in Windows Defender.) On the other hand, I have noticed recently that Malwarebytes Anti malware running in the background does cause some issues. For instance, when it is not running the background on startup, Task Manager opens instantly. But, when it is running in the background, Task Manager can take a couple extra seconds or so to open, which is really not good in my opinion.


Try Ashampoo antivirus (it has dual engine) and let me know if you notice little difference or not.







Each antivirus has more or less drag according to the operation conducted. But they all add a small lag when browsing quickly though folders. And this is more visible, in HDD. I have SSD and HDD as secondary. In the HDD i have folders inside a folder, inside a folder. Without antivirus, i can go really quickly, through them. With antivirus (or security software that uses kernel hooks), there is a sort of hesitation. It's milliseconds, but it's there... I restore clean images every 2 months more or less, to a state where Windows is in pristine conditions. And i immediately notice the difference compared to when i 've added security applications and as soon as i add one. It's inevitable, because when you run such things, each action you do, must first run through the security application to get the green light. So it's inevitable to have some lag. It's just not always the same for all kind of operations. Depends on the product.

Many antiviruses nowdays, try to mitigate this, but tagging the already scanned files, so that they don't scan them again when opened a second time. Reading the tag is faster than rescanning. Although there is still an added lag, albeit lesser. The downside with this strategy, is that if some advanced malware code injects a file that was already tagged as "clean", your antivirus has good chances of never seeing it, until you do a full disk scan manually. In the meantime you will be infected.


----------



## Coffee Bean

I can't use AMD GPU-s because 3D gaming isn't working well because Tridef 3D is outdated and only Nvidia 3D vision works well and they update it. So only Nvidia GPU-s for me. I still use overclocked GTX480 so I need GPU upgrade.


----------



## SuperZan

1060/1070 would suffice in your use-case, I think.


----------



## Gdourado

In this price scenario where a 970 aura costs 80 euros and a crosshair formula Z costs 190, what does the formula Z add to the table to make the price difference noticeable? Both with 16gb of tridentx 2400 cl10 ram and a 8370.

Cheers


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> In this price scenario where a 970 aura costs 80 euros and a crosshair formula Z costs 190, what does the formula Z add to the table to make the price difference noticeable? Both with 16gb of tridentx 2400 cl10 ram and a 8370.
> 
> Cheers


The Formula Z gives 3 way crossfire/SLI vs 2 way of the AURA. Or it gives x16/x16 dual crossfire vs x8/x8 of the AURA (i believe the difference is 0 to 1 fps).
The Formula Z gives more SATA and USB ports, but no M2 and no USB 3.1
The Formula Z makes overclocking past 4.5Ghz easier.

IMHO, the Formula Z is wasted money, as feature wise the Aura is better and number of ports on any 970 motherboard is more than enough. With 10 euros you can even buy a USB hub and add 4 more USB ports.


----------



## Gdourado

I really don't care about the ports.
What matters more is performance and stability.
The Aura is rated at DDR3 2133 while the fz is rated at 2400.
Can the Aura also overclock the memory to 2400?
The other thing is hyper transport speed.
The fz is rated at a higher speed.
Can the Aura be overclocked to the same speed?
If it can't, does the difference give noticeable performance advantage?
The other thing is stability.
With an overclocked cpu, does the Aura throttle under load?

Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The Formula Z gives 3 way crossfire/SLI vs 2 way of the AURA. Or it gives x16/x16 dual crossfire vs x8/x8 of the AURA (i believe the difference is 0 to 1 fps).
> The Formula Z gives more SATA and USB ports, but no M2 and no USB 3.1
> The Formula Z makes overclocking past 4.5Ghz easier.
> 
> IMHO, the Formula Z is wasted money, as feature wise the Aura is better and number of ports on any 970 motherboard is more than enough. With 10 euros you can even buy a USB hub and add 4 more USB ports.


I really don't care about the ports.
What matters more is performance and stability.
The Aura is rated at DDR3 2133 while the fz is rated at 2400.
Can the Aura also overclock the memory to 2400?
The other thing is hyper transport speed.
The fz is rated at a higher speed.
Can the Aura be overclocked to the same speed?
If it can't, does the difference give noticeable performance advantage?
The other thing is stability.
With an overclocked cpu, does the Aura throttle under load?

Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## turbobooster

had a very crappy fx 8350 would not be stable at 4.5ghz and 1.5v so i trade it for a fx 8320, so far so good, happy at 225x20.5 (4.6ghz) with in bios 1.337v load 1.368v mem stock is 1600mhz 9-9-24 overclocked to 1800 9-10-27 a lot better then my 8350


----------



## mus1mus

Have you tried to look at the stamped batch number?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Have you tried to look at the stamped batch number?


Are there any lucky batches?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I really don't care about the ports.
> What matters more is performance and stability.
> The Aura is rated at DDR3 2133 while the fz is rated at 2400.
> Can the Aura also overclock the memory to 2400?
> The other thing is hyper transport speed.
> The fz is rated at a higher speed.
> Can the Aura be overclocked to the same speed?
> If it can't, does the difference give noticeable performance advantage?
> The other thing is stability.
> With an overclocked cpu, does the Aura throttle under load?
> 
> Thank you.
> Cheers


1) The main question is likely to be RAM compatibility. Some motherboards don't like some kits while others do. In both cases, the official FX memory controller, supports 1866Mhz. Anything above that, you need to overvolt the CPU-NB voltage too and it depends on the CPU's capability, not only the motherboard's. Here, the AURA runs 2400:

http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/

Instead of worrying about 2400, you can just buy 2133 with tighter timings. The end result is the same and the difference between 2400 and 2133 in FX is negligible anwyay.

2) I have already said what i think about HT in the previous post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/61450#post_25371355

I am not an overclocker guru though. If some of the gurus in this thread thinks otherwise, wait for his opinion. AFAIK HT overclocking is futile in FX and actually brings instability.

3) All motherboards throttle at some point. The question is which point and this depends on a per case scenario too. Your cooling and airflow are different than others. I can only repeat what i have seen reported in the forum. Up to 4.5Ghz, the Aura needs no cooling. Beyond that, i don't know. In the link i posted above, the Aura goes to 5Ghz:

http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/

But since every PC operates in different conditions, it's why i prefer being conservative and saying the "4.5Ghz without cooling". Beyond that, you may need cooling to avoid throttling, i don't know. Even higher ASUS, like Sabertooth and the CHV-Z need added cooling at some point. It's probable that they need it at 200Mhz later, but without having the 2 motherboards tested in the same condition neck to neck, i can't say. On paper, the CHV-Z is 8+2 phase, the AURA is 7+1. Then of course the amperage of the mosfets is another factor, i don't have such data. My lowly Gigabyte 970 UD3P, which 8+2 using doublers, passed IBT AVX at 4.5Ghz and i had started benching at 4.8 without throttling when i aborted. Others with the Rev2.0 can't go above 4.4. Motherboard behaviour isn't an exact science. It will also depend on your chip. Whether it's low leaker or high leaker.

Maybe one of the overclocker gurus can give you a better opinion on the matter. For me the high clocks are purely academic discussion. I just went there once just out of curiocity.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I really don't care about the ports.
> What matters more is performance and stability.
> The Aura is rated at DDR3 2133 while the fz is rated at 2400.
> Can the Aura also overclock the memory to 2400?
> The other thing is hyper transport speed.
> The fz is rated at a higher speed.
> Can the Aura be overclocked to the same speed?
> If it can't, does the difference give noticeable performance advantage?
> The other thing is stability.
> With an overclocked cpu, does the Aura throttle under load?
> 
> Thank you.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The main question is likely to be RAM compatibility. Some motherboards don't like some kits while others do. In both cases, the official FX memory controller, supports 1866Mhz. Anything above that, you need to overvolt the CPU-NB voltage too and it depends on the CPU's capability, not only the motherboard's. Here, the AURA runs 2400:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Instead of worrying about 2400, you can just buy 2133 with tighter timings. The end result is the same and the difference between 2400 and 2133 in FX is negligible anwyay.
> 
> 2) I have already said what i think about HT in the previous post here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/61450#post_25371355
> 
> I am not an overclocker guru though. If some of the gurus in this thread thinks otherwise, wait for his opinion. AFAIK HT overclocking is futile in FX and actually brings instability.
> 
> 3) All motherboards throttle at some point. The question is which point and this depends on a per case scenario too. Your cooling and airflow are different than others. I can only repeat what i have seen reported in the forum. Up to 4.5Ghz, the Aura needs no cooling. Beyond that, i don't know. In the link i posted above, the Aura goes to 5Ghz:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> But since every PC operates in different conditions, it's why i prefer being conservative and saying the "4.5Ghz without cooling". Beyond that, you may need cooling to avoid throttling, i don't know. Even higher ASUS, like Sabertooth and the CHV-Z need added cooling at some point. It's probable that they need it at 200Mhz later, but without having the 2 motherboards tested in the same condition neck to neck, i can't say. On paper, the CHV-Z is 8+2 phase, the AURA is 7+1. Then of course the amperage of the mosfets is another factor, i don't have such data. My lowly Gigabyte 970 UD3P, which 8+2 using doublers, passed IBT AVX at 4.5Ghz and i had started benching at 4.8 without throttling when i aborted. Others with the Rev2.0 can't go above 4.4. Motherboard behaviour isn't an exact science. It will also depend on your chip. Whether it's low leaker or high leaker.
> 
> Maybe one of the overclocker gurus can give you a better opinion on the matter. For me the high clocks are purely academic discussion. I just went there once just out of curiocity.
Click to expand...

Save the cash, get the Aura and be happy.

the CVF-Z is only for people who want the absolute most out of the FX chips, the Aura has good power delivery and good heatsinks, it'll push past 4.5 easy.


----------



## KarathKasun

Any 970 board (with decent power delivery, Aura/970 Gaming/Etc) will be fine unless you are going to shoot for 3 or 4 way CF/SLI.

HT wont make much if any difference on the 970 as it is already relatively balanced from a bandwidth perspective.

Overclocking the HT on a very high end CF/SLI setup on a 990FX board can show gains because the 990FX has more PCIe bandwidth than HT bandwidth at stock speeds and overclocking the NB to CPU link relieves some of that limitation.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Are there any lucky batches?


Yep. As with any CPU batches, knowing the good ones can help some guys who are looking into buying these chips.

Your results sound like you have a good one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I really don't care about the ports.
> What matters more is performance and stability.
> The Aura is rated at DDR3 2133 while the fz is rated at 2400.
> Can the Aura also overclock the memory to 2400?
> The other thing is hyper transport speed.
> The fz is rated at a higher speed.
> Can the Aura be overclocked to the same speed?
> If it can't, does the difference give noticeable performance advantage?
> The other thing is stability.
> With an overclocked cpu, does the Aura throttle under load?
> 
> Thank you.
> Cheers


Real question is, (rather, QUESTIONS) are you willing to do what most people felt challenging to tame these chips?

Cooling - Water or 240mm AIO
PSU - a good one.
Time and Patience - you will need ample.
Knowledge - you need to listen here.

The Aura has been tested by one of the experienced members here and showed some promise.

The CHVFZ is a proven one.

2400MHz RAM will need a good chip and a capable RAM kit.

HT Link Overclocking is unnecessary unless you really need it ( 4 GPUs ).


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep. As with any CPU batches, knowing the good ones can help some guys who are looking into buying these chips.
> 
> Your results sound like you have a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real question is, (rather, QUESTIONS) are you willing to do what most people felt challenging to tame these chips?
> 
> Cooling - Water or 240mm AIO
> PSU - a good one.
> Time and Patience - you will need ample.
> Knowledge - you need to listen here.
> 
> The Aura has been tested by one of the experienced members here and showed some promise.
> 
> The CHVFZ is a proven one.
> 
> 2400MHz RAM will need a good chip and a capable RAM kit.
> 
> HT Link Overclocking is unnecessary unless you really need it ( 4 GPUs ).


Haha. Well, I've had the luck of a testing at least one of every FX 8*** core chip.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 1) The main question is likely to be RAM compatibility. Some motherboards don't like some kits while others do. In both cases, the official FX memory controller, supports 1866Mhz. Anything above that, you need to overvolt the CPU-NB voltage too and it depends on the CPU's capability, not only the motherboard's. Here, the AURA runs 2400:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> Instead of worrying about 2400, you can just buy 2133 with tighter timings. The end result is the same and the difference between 2400 and 2133 in FX is negligible anwyay.
> 
> 2) I have already said what i think about HT in the previous post here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/61450#post_25371355
> 
> I am not an overclocker guru though. If some of the gurus in this thread thinks otherwise, wait for his opinion. AFAIK HT overclocking is futile in FX and actually brings instability.
> 
> 3) All motherboards throttle at some point. The question is which point and this depends on a per case scenario too. Your cooling and airflow are different than others. I can only repeat what i have seen reported in the forum. Up to 4.5Ghz, the Aura needs no cooling. Beyond that, i don't know. In the link i posted above, the Aura goes to 5Ghz:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/asus-970-pro-gaming-aura-motherboard-review/
> 
> But since every PC operates in different conditions, it's why i prefer being conservative and saying the "4.5Ghz without cooling". Beyond that, you may need cooling to avoid throttling, i don't know. Even higher ASUS, like Sabertooth and the CHV-Z need added cooling at some point. It's probable that they need it at 200Mhz later, but without having the 2 motherboards tested in the same condition neck to neck, i can't say. On paper, the CHV-Z is 8+2 phase, the AURA is 7+1. Then of course the amperage of the mosfets is another factor, i don't have such data. My lowly Gigabyte 970 UD3P, which 8+2 using doublers, passed IBT AVX at 4.5Ghz and i had started benching at 4.8 without throttling when i aborted. Others with the Rev2.0 can't go above 4.4. Motherboard behaviour isn't an exact science. It will also depend on your chip. Whether it's low leaker or high leaker.
> 
> Maybe one of the overclocker gurus can give you a better opinion on the matter. For me the high clocks are purely academic discussion. I just went there once just out of curiocity.


Thanks.
+rep.


----------



## cssorkinman

Curious about something regarding DX 12 and I don't have a windows 10 machine available to test something for myself.

Anyone willing to run the API feature test in 3mark under DX 12 , first as a 6 core , then as an 8?

There's a bright shiny new rep in it for you


----------



## hurricane28

Does it have to be as an 6 and 8 core and not just as an 8 core?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does it have to be as an 6 and 8 core and not just as an 8 core?


Yes , trying to understand core scaling on that particular test.


----------



## hurricane28

ah oke, sounds interesting. Does core speed matter too?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah oke, sounds interesting. Does core speed matter too?


Just so its the same as an X6 or X8


----------



## hurricane28

Alright, if i have time i will try tomorrow if i am not too late by then lol.

I am curious too now you mentioned this.


----------



## hurricane28

I couldn't resist lol, here are the results:

8 cores

http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157095

6 cores

http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157096

Seems like it scales very well in DX12


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright, if i have time i will try tomorrow if i am not too late by then lol.
> 
> I am curious too now you mentioned this.


I appreciate it, if you have any other DX 12 benchmarks available to you , i'd be interested in seeing results for them as welll under the same conditions.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't have anything else than this benchmark unfortunately.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## hurricane28

I found some more results:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/126756/aot/126844/aot/157095/aot/157096


----------



## mus1mus

hurr, what's the best 970 Score you have there? Do you run 3DM11?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hurr, what's the best 970 Score you have there? Do you run 3DM11?


I only have firestrike runs with this card. I never ran 3dmark11 and i dont think i have it anymore. Its a bit old isnt it lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hurr, what's the best 970 Score you have there? Do you run 3DM11?
> 
> 
> 
> I only have firestrike runs with this card. I never ran 3dmark11 and i dont think i have it anymore. Its a bit old isnt it lol
Click to expand...











Just wanna have some comparison actually. I had a few fun with 780s.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9402048

14K Graphics on water though. And tons of Voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I couldn't resist lol, here are the results:
> 
> 8 cores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157095
> 
> 6 cores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157096
> 
> Seems like it scales very well in DX12


Thank you, very useful information


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna have some comparison actually. I had a few fun with 780s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9402048
> 
> 14K Graphics on water though. And tons of Voltage.


That's an amazing score dude, you must have a very good card.

This is my best overall score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6603200

Highest graphic score was in the 15K but i can't find the result atm.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thank you, very useful information


NP man. How are the results? anything to write home about? I have no idea if its a good score or not but i did see a nice scaling from 6 to 8 cores.

I think these chips do very well in DX12 gaming.


----------



## hurricane28

New high score @mus1mus

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13619994?

Plz don't look at the physics score, idk what is going on with this chip but it sure doesn't like Firestrike lol

I did several runs and the physics score variates wildly as much as 400 points at the same clock speed...I think its the driver again playing games or something, happened to me before.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New high score @mus1mus
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13619994?
> 
> Plz don't look at the physics score, idk what is going on with this chip but it sure doesn't like Firestrike lol
> 
> I did several runs and the physics score variates wildly as much as 400 points at the same clock speed...I think its the driver again playing games or something, happened to me before.


Nice one!

Im not gonna chase that mate. That score couldve been higher on PCIe 3.0. Not that it's gonna be big but could widen the gap. Plus, that was the best I can squeeze from her.









I've got worse Physics woes than yours. Check this single vs SLI Physics:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11424706
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11435365

My head is spinning!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> Im not gonna chase that mate. That score couldve been higher on PCIe 3.0. Not that it's gonna be big but could widen the gap. Plus, that was the best I can squeeze from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got worse Physics woes than yours. Check this single vs SLI Physics:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11424706
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11435365
> 
> My head is spinning!


Thnx, this new driver is actually pretty good for graphics it seems but not so much for physics. Does this physics woes happen on Intel as well? the first run i got 9400 and the worst is 8800 at the same clock speed lol.

SLI is very taxing on the CPU it seems even on Intel.

In all honesty, what is the biggest difference you feel going from 8350 to your i7?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> Im not gonna chase that mate. That score couldve been higher on PCIe 3.0. Not that it's gonna be big but could widen the gap. Plus, that was the best I can squeeze from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got worse Physics woes than yours. Check this single vs SLI Physics:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11424706
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11435365
> 
> My head is spinning!
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx, this new driver is actually pretty good for graphics it seems but not so much for physics. Does this physics woes happen on Intel as well? the first run i got 9400 and the worst is 8800 at the same clock speed lol.
> 
> SLI is very taxing on the CPU it seems even on Intel.
> 
> In all honesty, what is the biggest difference you feel going from 8350 to your i7?
Click to expand...

Can't really say for Nvidia cards but with AMD Crossfire nets you a higher Physics score opposed to Single card on FX and the opposite happens on my i7.


----------



## mus1mus

As far as I remember, the 980TIs didnt exhibit this. And true, my hawaiis didnt have this either. So my head is really into torn in this issue.

It may be due to driver, OS, or missing libs.

If you want an honest answer on what the FX differ vs this Hexa i7 in terms of daily use and the perceivable things, let's take it this way,

FX is more responsive with normal tasks like browsing, opening apps, starting in Windows and stuff. Opening apps is faster on the FX too where, double clicking on an app or a shortcut releases the windows right away. Where the i7 takes a bit of a pause to fire things up. Sometimes up to a couple of seconds. You can imagine things are loading in the background / ram or cache so the processor can operate the app faster once it does.

The i7 shines when the app are already open and ready to do what you needed to do. After all, its the faster CPU.

It's not lag, just not that responsive when you scale things up side by side. Of course, opening an app is different from running it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I couldn't resist lol, here are the results:
> 
> 8 cores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157095
> 
> 6 cores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157096
> 
> Seems like it scales very well in DX12
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, very useful information
Click to expand...

I did a small article about DX12 and FX here http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-processors-and-directx-12/
I found on the API test it didn't matter if it was 9370 or 6350 at 5.0 they scored the same even the 9370 at stock was identical. The API call is driven by the card.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I couldn't resist lol, here are the results:
> 
> 8 cores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157095
> 
> 6 cores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/aot/157096
> 
> Seems like it scales very well in DX12
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, very useful information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a small article about DX12 and FX here http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-processors-and-directx-12/
> I found on the API test it didn't matter if it was 9370 or 6350 at 5.0 they scored the same even the 9370 at stock was identical. The API call is driven by the card.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link


----------



## Johan45

3DMark just added Time Spy( DX12 1440) to their suite. It's free if you want to watch the demo. $5 addon. No combined test either. It was a week late for the article or I would have done those tests too.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> I'm just about done with my inital tuning of my Serenity build you can find in my sig. This thread and community is super helpful in getting things done.
> 
> Here is a quick overview. I am going to try and find time to do a full build log and OC guide with pics soon to further help folks with similar hardware.
> 
> FX-8320e @ 4.0GHz (1.270v idle / 1.216v load)
> 
> Enabled: C&Q, C1E, HPC
> Disabled: Turbo, C6, SVM, APM
> Not availabe: LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB (200 x 20)
> CPU-NB (2200 @ 1.25v)
> HT (2400 @ 1.25v)
> NB (1.25v)
> 
> Ram: 16GB (8×2) 2133mhz @ 1.6v 10-11-11-28-1T
> 
> This configuration is essentially an undervolt at this point but still kind of an OC too. At stock an 8320e will almost never use the 4.0GHz turbo and when it does it will not do it on all 8 cores. It also ramps up above 1.40v to the CPU when it does turbo.
> 
> This set up runs all 8 cores at 4.0GHz with less voltage and when idle will power down to 1.4GHz and 0.08v thanks to C&Q. I have not seen any throttling when under load due to power saving features being enabled so i can atest to leaving them on once your confident you have your rig dialed in.
> 
> Ideally i would like to set up turbo in a way that basicly turbos each modual up to maybe 4.5+GHz essentially acting like a boosted 4 core system for work loads that require such. It seems AMD OD has this option but im not sure i will get it to work. We shall see.


So im gonna recant my earlier position that C&Q and C1E do not cause instability. Ive been doing some testing and notice so far in very limited runs that i cant get P95 stable with those enabled but disable and i have no issues. Will do further investigating to see if its one if the 2 settings or both.


----------



## KarathKasun

You may need to run slightly higher voltages with C&Q enabled. Ive not had any issues up to ~4.6ghz. Beyond that my chip needed too much voltage for any "extra" to be feasible.


----------



## gapottberg

I tried that...the instability remained even after significant voltage bumbs. I am turning everything down and starting over to see if i can isolate the setting that is causing it.

One note...i do not have LLC available on this 970 board. Probably why smaller bumps may be working for some or even none at all for others.


----------



## mus1mus

If you want to enable power options, you need to first establish a stable baseline and Turn ON the power saving stuff one by one to get to the root of while testing stability.

CnQ will need something like, Offset Vcore to work on some boards.


----------



## gapottberg

Can you explain to me how using off set voltage does anything different than just upping the voltage manually? For example...i can get to 1.30v by changing it manually to 1.30v or by setting it to 1.25v with an offset of +0.05v

I have noticed in some cases with past builds they are not always equal in terms of stability results but i dont know the underlying reason why. I have my theories though.


----------



## mus1mus

It's not about stability but Voltage scaling per C-States. Some boards don't down volt when Power Saving features are enable in an overclocked system.


----------



## KarathKasun

AFAIK on some boards offset voltage bumps voltage in all C-states where absolute voltage settings do not.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's not about stability but Voltage scaling per C-States. Some boards don't down volt when Power Saving features are enable in an overclocked system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AFAIK on some boards offset voltage bumps voltage in all C-states where absolute voltage settings do not.


I think mine does, Again, not booted it in a long time so not 100% but I would say it does.


----------



## gapottberg

One little detail i discovered is my board defaults off set by +0.05v which bumbs the vCore but also the CPU-NB voltage.

I was shocked when i upped the CPU-NB from stock 1.20v manually to 1.25...and was reading 1.30v in software.

Figured it out though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AFAIK on some boards offset voltage bumps voltage in all C-states where absolute voltage settings do not.


Which is helpful when C-States are changing depending on the LOAD. Full Load State may not be the issue but the middle States that need the Voltages to correspond their clocks.


----------



## turbobooster

Any body experience with a asrock extreme 4 990fx runnig stable at 4725ghz but what is posibble with this bord? and is it with amd the same like with intel, good clockers run hot??


----------



## mus1mus

No, they are not like mainstream Intels. Pretty close to i7 Extremes when it come to heat production and management.

That board may pretty well be your shortcut to smoking and popping components. Poor VRM design and cooling.

4.7 may require a top air cooling or 240 mm AIO coolers.

These processors clamor to be (over)clocked and cooled to unpeash their potential.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No, they are not like mainstream Intels. Pretty close to i7 Extremes when it come to heat production and management.
> 
> That board may pretty well be your shortcut to smoking and popping components. Poor VRM design and cooling.
> 
> 4.7 may require a top air cooling or 240 mm AIO coolers.
> 
> These processors clamor to be (over)clocked and cooled to unpeash their potential.


running good at 4.7ghz, vrams no problem, i,m cooling it withe the cooler master liquid pro 240


----------



## mus1mus

Lucky you then.









Don't neglect airflow on the VRMs and don't push it further when voltages required would be high.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lucky you then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't neglect airflow on the VRMs and don't push it further when voltages required would be high.


for 4.7ghz i use 1.3625v in bios, under load it will give me 1.4v i have the corsair 730t case with 2 fans in the front , (intake), 1 in the rear (outtake), 2 fans on the cooler pushing hot air out, and 1 fan in the bottom pushing cold air in.

i did a 3d vantage run at 4.864ghz and just set the voltage at 1.3875v in bios, load it was 1.432v

tried 5.0ghz at 1.4v and made a cpu-z validation, http://valid.x86.fr/5np1gc


----------



## gapottberg

I am not sure if this is true of all ASRock boards, but my 970 Fatality has a +0.05v offset that is enabled at default.

This value seems to affect not only the main Vcore, but also the CPU-NB. I am not sure if it also applies to any other voltages like the main NB or the HT link. It might.

It would not suprise me at all if a portion of the issues with newer enthusists and ASRock boards are related to people putting more voltage on things than they intended to becasue they didnt disable or acount for this bumb.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lucky you then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't neglect airflow on the VRMs and don't push it further when voltages required would be high.
> 
> 
> 
> for 4.7ghz i use 1.3625v in bios, under load it will give me 1.4v i have the corsair 730t case with 2 fans in the front , (intake), 1 in the rear (outtake), 2 fans on the cooler pushing hot air out, and 1 fan in the bottom pushing cold air in.
> 
> i did a 3d vantage run at 4.864ghz and just set the voltage at 1.3875v in bios, load it was 1.432v
> 
> tried 5.0ghz at 1.4v and made a cpu-z validation, http://valid.x86.fr/5np1gc
Click to expand...

What have you used for stability testing?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> for 4.7ghz i use 1.3625v in bios, under load it will give me 1.4v i have the corsair 730t case with 2 fans in the front , (intake), 1 in the rear (outtake), 2 fans on the cooler pushing hot air out, and 1 fan in the bottom pushing cold air in.
> 
> i did a 3d vantage run at 4.864ghz and just set the voltage at 1.3875v in bios, load it was 1.432v
> 
> tried 5.0ghz at 1.4v and made a cpu-z validation, http://valid.x86.fr/5np1gc


While I agree Vantage is hard to pass on the CPU Test, it's just about the same as Cinebench. And Cinebench is nowhere near as hard to pass as AIDA 64. And even AIDA64 will be mediocred by IBT AVX.









But on your board, I would try to stay away from IBT AVX. It will burn your board. Stay with your testing that prove stability on your daily tasks. I won't question you. But it's just me.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What have you used for stability testing?


well johan i never do the stability test like you all do, i never run 4, 8 hours itb ore linx because it is hot in holland now i did both programs on very high for about 20 minutes, then i did cinebench, realbench hwbot couple of benchmarks like vantage, fire strike, and then a game, ore use cinema 4d and i never had a problem with it

sorry for the white tape on the picture, its gone now hahaha


----------



## Johan45

Stability is up to you. I run my HTPC at 4.6, FX9370 because it's hot here too. I'm old school typically P95 for a couple hours is good enough for me


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Stability is up to you. I run my HTPC at 4.6, FX9370 because it's hot here too. I'm old school typically P95 for a couple hours is good enough for me


i can this run for along time with no problems at all


----------



## mus1mus

Run it longer than 12 hours if all you is AIDA 64.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Run it longer than 12 hours if all you is AIDA 64.


like sad above, i,m not only using aida64


----------



## mus1mus

I saw that. And honestly, the most demanding app in there is AIDA 64.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I saw that. And honestly, the most demanding app in there is AIDA 64.


the most demanding app is aida??? and what about Linx64 then


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> the most demanding app is aida??? and what about Linx64 then


Ohh, don't get it started buddy. As you clearly put it here,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> well johan *i never do the stability test like you all do, i never run 4, 8 hours itb ore linx because it is hot in holland now* i did both programs on very high for about 20 minutes, then i did cinebench, realbench hwbot couple of benchmarks like vantage, fire strike, and then a game, ore use cinema 4d and i never had a problem with it
> 
> sorry for the white tape on the picture, its gone now hahaha


Regardless, the statement goes back to my comment on this post of yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> *i can this run for along time with no problems at all*


That I mentioned, do a longer test than 20 minutes of AIDA 64 as clearly, 20 minutes of AIDA 64 can crash within the first run of IBT AVX. That single run will only take about 90 Seconds really.

If you are not comfortable with IBT AVX TEMPS, use AIDA64 for hours long for it to simply mean something: X hours AIDA 64 Stable.

Less than an hour won't cut it for me.


----------



## Benjiw

You're going to start that machine up one day, and it will fail to boot and all your data will be gone, ask me how I know....

Do the stress tests as you are being instructed to do so, it's not worth the headaches.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You're going to start that machine up one day, and it will fail to boot and all your data will be gone, ask me how I know....
> 
> Do the stress tests as you are being instructed to do so, it's not worth the headaches.


its not my first overclock, had many different cpu,s and mobo, always done it this way, never had any problem that the overclock failed

http://hwbot.org/user/turbobooster/

i,m not totally new, not a die hard overclocker, but a good middle 1 lol.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> its not my first overclock, had many different cpu,s and mobo, always done it this way, never had any problem that the overclock failed
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/turbobooster/
> 
> i,m not totally new, not a die hard overclocker, but a good middle 1 lol.


I've had an OS fail from misplacing a CL timing, I don't care how many times you've done it, the threat is still there, that's why we stress test.



That overclock above is not stable, at all, yet I could game on it, I bet you my left baby maker my PC will fail to boot when benching and I'll lose the OS.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, if he's a bencher, he's not gonna be held off by a dead OS. TBH









All I can say is, FX vs Intel are far from each other in terms of stability.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, if he's a bencher, he's not gonna be held off by a dead OS. TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, FX vs Intel are far from each other in terms of stability.


I miss clocking my FX, so so so much fun. i5 is boring, there's no thrill.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I miss clocking my FX, so so so much fun. i5 is boring, there's no thrill.


Agreed. Working with Intel chips to get your clock just feels like an obligation to obtain your approved performance boost for buying a K processor. FX has so many more ways to get a fast, stable clock that really lets you tweak the system just as you wish.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Agreed. Working with Intel chips to get your clock just feels like an obligation to obtain your approved performance boost for buying a K processor. FX has so many more ways to get a fast, stable clock that really lets you tweak the system just as you wish.


when you OC an FX and you get that extra performance, you work for it and the thrill of that power of that underdog giving a massive bite to the bark, ahhh man, I'm selling the i5 I'll buy a ZEN and Uber clock it!!!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Agreed. Working with Intel chips to get your clock just feels like an obligation to obtain your approved performance boost for buying a K processor. FX has so many more ways to get a fast, stable clock that really lets you tweak the system just as you wish.


Still no chance of benching for the team?








NN 10 has some serious challengers.


----------



## Kalistoval

Thanks to people like kyad, mega, mus, johan, stilt, css, joerneyman, miketheowl, gert, f3er's, alastir, I was able to Clock all the way up to 5 ghz and primed it 24hrs, just a little sample of what I use it for.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've had an OS fail from misplacing a CL timing, I don't care how many times you've done it, the threat is still there, that's why we stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> That overclock above is not stable, at all, yet I could game on it, I bet you my left baby maker my PC will fail to boot when benching and I'll lose the OS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I've had an OS fail from misplacing a CL timing, I don't care how many times you've done it, the threat is still there, that's why we stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> That overclock above is not stable, at all, yet I could game on it, I bet you my left baby maker my PC will fail to boot when benching and I'll lose the OS.


i know that overclock is not stable, at 4.9ghz mine is also not, but i know that this is, mem is clocked with lose timmings,, i dont do mem overclock to much, but like i say, this cpu is stable at this speed, with this voltage.

and even if you run 8 hours prime95 it wil mayby not run linx 64 for 2 hours, so what is stable, if sombody runs stability tests, and it passes, then he leaves it most of the time like that


----------



## mus1mus

390, 690, 990!

Wow!


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, if he's a bencher, he's not gonna be held off by a dead OS. TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, FX vs Intel are far from each other in terms of stability.


true dead os, instal again, hahaha


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Thanks to people like kyad, mega, mus, johan, stilt, css, joerneyman, miketheowl, gert, f3er's, alastir, I was able to Clock all the way up to 5 ghz and primed it 24hrs, just a little sample of what I use it for.


but what do we see?? only gpu-z no where i see cpu-z that it is running at 5.0ghz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Thanks to people like kyad, mega, mus, johan, stilt, css, joerneyman, miketheowl, gert, f3er's, alastir, I was able to Clock all the way up to 5 ghz and primed it 24hrs, just a little sample of what I use it for.


When i have some spare time i work in Premiere pro too and i must say i not always like that program and i am seriously considering using an other program since i am not working for Hollywood i and i don't need all those features.

I see that you are using the warp stabilizer, i tried this and i discovered that it take a long long time to finish when you only use one clip. It doesn't load the CPU well. If yo use multiple clips all cores are being loaded to fully 100%. One tip if you didn't already know this, is to cut the one clip in to 4 pieces and start the warp stabilizer for each clip, that way the CPU is using all of its cores and the length of the stabilizing time is cut in half.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> When i have some spare time i work in Premiere pro too and i must say i not always like that program and i am seriously considering using an other program since i am not working for Hollywood i and i don't need all those features.
> 
> I see that you are using the warp stabilizer, i tried this and i discovered that it take a long long time to finish when you only use one clip. It doesn't load the CPU well. If yo use multiple clips all cores are being loaded to fully 100%. One tip if you didn't already know this, is to cut the one clip in to 4 pieces and start the warp stabilizer for each clip, that way the CPU is using all of its cores and the length of the stabilizing time is cut in half.


Have you tried using Nvenc_export plugin? It help when rendering H.264 taking advantage of your cuda cores and video engine though it only works on 1 gpu.


I like to use the warp stabilizer, A client of mines insists on using an older jvc camcorder to record. So since warp stabilizer's first step is cpu bound I split his videos 4 or 8 ways to get the maximum cpu usage that's where FX flys. After that the stabilization is gpu assisted that's where my 690 comes into play note that I get better performance un SLI .


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Have you tried using Nvenc_export plugin? It help when rendering H.264 taking advantage of your cuda cores and video engine though it only works on 1 gpu.
> 
> 
> I like to use the warp stabilizer, A client of mines insists on using an older jvc camcorder to record. So since warp stabilizer's first step is cpu bound I split his videos 4 or 8 ways to get the maximum cpu usage that's where FX flys. After that the stabilization is gpu assisted that's where my 690 comes into play note that I get better performance un SLI .


package temp is core temp i believe, thats a high temp then, because amd reccomends 62, but with what are u cooling


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> package temp is core temp i believe, thats a high temp then, because amd reccomends 62, but with what are u cooling


72 is max even with 24hr prime I didn't get in the 70s


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> package temp is core temp i believe, thats a high temp then, because amd reccomends 62, but with what are u cooling


82 is when the solder melts, 62 is the uber safe mode temp, 72 is fine.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 82 is when the solder melts, 62 is the uber safe mode temp, 72 is fine.


on the cores?????


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> on the cores?????


Yes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Have you tried using Nvenc_export plugin? It help when rendering H.264 taking advantage of your cuda cores and video engine though it only works on 1 gpu.
> 
> 
> I like to use the warp stabilizer, A client of mines insists on using an older jvc camcorder to record. So since warp stabilizer's first step is cpu bound I split his videos 4 or 8 ways to get the maximum cpu usage that's where FX flys. After that the stabilization is gpu assisted that's where my 690 comes into play note that I get better performance un SLI .


I don't think i do. I did set he mercury playback enige to CUDA which enables rendering via CUDA but that only works its magic when you actually have CUDA core enabled effects in your clip.

Can you tell me how to insert or use that Nvenc_export plugin plz?

I do use the warp stabilizer a lot too but i noticed that its not always successful because sometimes it warps and crops the clips differently which makes the clip useless. I am considering on using something else instead of Adobe Premiere pro since there are a lot of bugs in this software. I am not using this program everyday and its a very nice program but i am looking for something faster and more simple than Premiere pro.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't think i do. I did set he mercury playback enige to CUDA which enables rendering via CUDA but that only works its magic when you actually have CUDA core enabled effects in your clip.
> 
> Can you tell me how to insert or use that Nvenc_export plugin plz?
> 
> I do use the warp stabilizer a lot too but i noticed that its not always successful because sometimes it warps and crops the clips differently which makes the clip useless. I am considering on using something else instead of Adobe Premiere pro since there are a lot of bugs in this software. I am not using this program everyday and its a very nice program but i am looking for something faster and more simple than Premiere pro.


Towards the end is a better plugin, I use version nvenc_export 1.11 - j3 is performs the best. You can read up on it its only 10 pages I suggest you read through it all before using it. https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1243687


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Towards the end is a better plugin, I use version nvenc_export 1.11 - j3 is performs the best. You can read up on it its only 10 pages I suggest you read through it all before using it. https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1243687


Thank you!


----------



## Kalistoval

Np have fun


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
I need some information on relative performance.
How does a Vishera AMD CPU compare to an Intel 980X?
With both of them Overclocked.
The Vishera can probably do an easy 4.6 ghz and probably so can the 980X.
How do they compare in gaming?
In both single core performance, IPC and multi core performance?

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Have you tried using Nvenc_export plugin? It help when rendering H.264 taking advantage of your cuda cores and video engine though it only works on 1 gpu.
> 
> 
> I like to use the warp stabilizer, A client of mines insists on using an older jvc camcorder to record. So since warp stabilizer's first step is cpu bound I split his videos 4 or 8 ways to get the maximum cpu usage that's where FX flys. After that the stabilization is gpu assisted that's where my 690 comes into play note that I get better performance un SLI .
> 
> 
> 
> package temp is core temp i believe, thats a high temp then, because amd reccomends 62, but with what are u cooling
Click to expand...

His temps are fine, it is running warm but not dangerously. Have a member at OCF who folds 24/7 at 70°C+ has for over 2 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> package temp is core temp i believe, thats a high temp then, because amd reccomends 62, but with what are u cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 82 is when the solder melts, 62 is the uber safe mode temp, 72 is fine.
Click to expand...

The CPU solder won't melt at 85°C, more like 200°C or higher depending on the solder.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> His temps are fine, it is running warm but not dangerously. Have a member at OCF who folds 24/7 at 70°C+ has for over 2 years.
> The CPU solder won't melt at 85°C, more like 200°C or higher depending on the solder.


----------



## Johan45

I wish it did. Would make de-lidding a lot easier.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I wish it did. Would make de-lidding a lot easier.


Sorry I'm having a bad day and I didn't know how to respond without starting world war 3. I'm in the red with my bank so as I have some tech worth a bit of money I'm trying to sell it on. Sadly I have mug written on my forehead and even though my motherboard costs £210 from amazon or retailers here in the UK. I'm getting messages calling me names or offering me £110 for a brand new board. I'll probably stab someone today I think.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> His temps are fine, it is running warm but not dangerously. Have a member at OCF who folds 24/7 at 70°C+ has for over 2 years.
> The CPU solder won't melt at 85°C, more like 200°C or higher depending on the solder.


oke johan did not know that, we spoke before, also on other forum, more intel guy me, but if you see his temps, in hwinfo then you see that his cpu temp is lower then his package temp by me its higher ther is a 10 degrees celsius difference


----------



## Johan45

HWinfo isn't my normal software and not sure which temp is which TBH but all of them appeared to be within the safe range. I did notice the package higher than CPU temp which typically would be the other way around unless running a waterblock on the VRM.
@Benjiw No worries. We all have bad days.
Is that a local classified site or something. People really shouldn't be so ignorant, your price seems more than fair to me. I'd report them if that's possible.


----------



## Benjiw

I've had my explosion so I'm ok now, What's this with HWinfo? I use it all the time so maybe I can help?


----------



## Johan45

This pic from Kalistoval not sure which temp is which since the package seems to be hotter than the socket. That's my interpretation any way.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This pic from Kalistoval not sure which temp is which since the package seems to be hotter than the socket. That's my interpretation any way.


Doesn't look like it's reading correctly, package is that cpu temp the other cpu lower down is the socket temp.


----------



## mus1mus

In some instances, Cores do run hotter than the socket.

His Package temps show the Core Temp - clue is in the minimims.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In some instances, Cores do run hotter than the socket.
> 
> His Package temps show the Core Temp - clue is in the minimims.


CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package should be the same readings, so theres something wrong with the software there.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> CPU 0 and CPU 0 Package should be the same readings, so theres something wrong with the software there.


Aside from the minimums, they are the same. Just a polling error.

Besides, you can test it with yours. Look for the lower temp between the two at Idle. It will always be the Core.


----------



## Johan45

That's what I thought, so I am reading the SW correctly. Like I said earlier the only times I've really seen the core higher than socket was with good(water) cooling on the VRM. Or not so good CPU cooling. Which isn't ht case here


----------



## turbobooster

Oke because i,m more a intel person, but now have the fx 8320, sombody told me, that every 100mhz more on the cpu has more performence gain then with intel, so what would be the difference between 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz is there any then just for the fun of it?

in gaming, rendering and edeting


----------



## Johan45

You'd see it more in rendering than gaming. IMO 4.6-4.7 seem to be the sweet spot performance wise on these CPUs. After that it usually takes more investment than the return is worth.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Aside from the minimums, they are the same. Just a polling error.
> 
> Besides, you can test it with yours. Look for the lower temp between the two at Idle. It will always be the Core.


I agree. I had some problems getting correct reading with HWINFO64 with the previous version. It reported that my core clock was only 1.4GHz at a certain point which is obviously incorrect. I also seen temps as high as 100c on the core lol.

I updated HWINFO64 and everything is working well again.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's what I thought, so I am reading the SW correctly. Like I said earlier the only times I've really seen the core higher than socket was with good(water) cooling on the VRM. Or not so good CPU cooling. Which isn't ht case here


I can only explain by taking into account the kind of load the CPU is in to.

By now you might already have an idea.









IBT AVX is a high current load.
High Current = high Socket temps.

X264 Video Encoding is a low current load. (Intel guys love this)
Low Current = lower Socket Temps.

You don't need to encode with Premiere Pro to do and test this. Realbeanch is an example. So are X264 and HWBot X265 Benchmark.










Matter of fact, X264 and X265 Video Encoding will give you higher core temps than IBt AVX. Cinebench too IIRC.


----------



## Benjiw

Can anyone help me with speedfan, the other day it was working perfectly, I installed Rust (game) and now the fans bounce from 0% speed to where I set the fan curve in speedfan, but they won't stay at there, they ramp up and down.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> I need some information on relative performance.
> How does a Vishera AMD CPU compare to an Intel 980X?
> With both of them Overclocked.
> The Vishera can probably do an easy 4.6 ghz and probably so can the 980X.
> How do they compare in gaming?
> In both single core performance, IPC and multi core performance?
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers!


Sorry for bumping this...
But anyone has info on this comparison?

Found this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1372621/i7-980x-ram-or-fx-8350/90

But the replies end in 2013.
That thread saw lots of members say the 980x was way better than the 8350...
Is this still the case today?
In current games and with current graphics cards,modes a x58 setup with a 980x still does better than a vishera?

Cheers!


----------



## slavovid

I want to question you guys about what i was thinking when i first started OC-ing this FX 8350

Now reading the current discussion i am wondering if my decision was correct.

Johan45 is stating a "sweet spot" for performance at 4.6 - 4.7 mhz.

My decision was to do a minior OC + add a bigger Boost in order to get higher single threaded performance when DX11 requires it while keeping low temperature. I am thinking that the overall performance for everyday tasks and DX12 should be more than enough for this CPU but the only lacking part is DX11 single threaded needs.

So i did what is 4.2 clock that with boost runs steady at 4.3 under heavy load and target boost of 4.85 mhz (stage 2 boost) for a single core.
In tests this neted me standar performance increase of 4.3 mhz OC but also neted single threaded increase of a 1780 score compared to 1514 (in passmark) that i was getting when boost was set to 4.2

Would you say i am correct to think that i am getting good enough single threaded performance for a small overall OC or am i lying to myself thinking that and in fact Boost isn't rly that good of a feature.

Also does that boost kick in in time to negate "spike" or in other words "minimum frame rates" while gaming ?

i am happy with the performance so far just my current GPU is not sufficient enough to test if this is true. When/IF i upgrade it as planned i could ofc run some tests with the OC and with Stock to check out if all this is true







But before i can do that it will be at least a month and i am wondering every day about the results.
Hence asking about it.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Sorry for bumping this...
> But anyone has info on this comparison?
> 
> Found this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1372621/i7-980x-ram-or-fx-8350/90
> 
> But the replies end in 2013.
> That thread saw lots of members say the 980x was way better than the 8350...
> Is this still the case today?
> In current games and with current graphics cards,modes a x58 setup with a 980x still does better than a vishera?
> 
> Cheers!


While i dont have a definitive answer for you my guess from a logical stand point would be that just like in 2013 the 980x would win in single threaded loads handily while the FX would admiralbly outpace it in multithreaded loads.

Todays software has a lot more multithreading than before and it only promises to get more so as time goes on. That being said poorly threaded ot only moderatly threaded software is still very prevelant. It will likely be a case by case basis when pushing both to their hardware limits of their age. Ie best memory, mobo, OCing practices available for each.

That probably not much help but maybe it will get your poat more attention ;-)


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I want to question you guys about what i was thinking when i first started OC-ing this FX 8350
> 
> Now reading the current discussion i am wondering if my decision was correct.
> 
> Johan45 is stating a "sweet spot" for performance at 4.6 - 4.7 mhz.
> 
> My decision was to do a minior OC + add a bigger Boost in order to get higher single threaded performance when DX11 requires it while keeping low temperature. I am thinking that the overall performance for everyday tasks and DX12 should be more than enough for this CPU but the only lacking part is DX11 single threaded needs.
> 
> So i did what is 4.2 clock that with boost runs steady at 4.3 under heavy load and target boost of 4.85 mhz (stage 2 boost) for a single core.
> In tests this neted me standar performance increase of 4.3 mhz OC but also neted single threaded increase of a 1780 score compared to 1514 (in passmark) that i was getting when boost was set to 4.2
> 
> Would you say i am correct to think that i am getting good enough single threaded performance for a small overall OC or am i lying to myself thinking that and in fact Boost isn't rly that good of a feature.
> 
> Also does that boost kick in in time to negate "spike" or in other words "minimum frame rates" while gaming ?
> 
> i am happy with the performance so far just my current GPU is not sufficient enough to test if this is true. When/IF i upgrade it as planned i could ofc run some tests with the OC and with Stock to check out if all this is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But before i can do that it will be at least a month and i am wondering every day about the results.
> Hence asking about it.


Hey salv...did you end up using AMD Overdrive to get your turbo boost to work or some other tool/Bios feature?


----------



## Johan45

The 980x was 6 c 12t CPU I'm sure it would hold it's own if not outpace the FX in single or multi. If I were building something now it would be skylake TBH for a general gamer home PC. Good X58 board and a 980x will still run $500+

@slavovid
I've never been a fan of AMD turbo function. I would just go for a max clock. If runningg games that need more single thread I have cut cores to 4 and upped the clock to thermal limits. Basically two profiles in BIOS. That's if I was temp limited on that system.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The 980x was 6 c 12t CPU I'm sure it would hold it's own if not outpace the FX in single or multi. If I were building something now it would be skylake TBH for a general gamer home PC. Good X58 board and a 980x will still run $500+
> 
> @slavovid
> I've never been a fan of AMD turbo function. I would just go for a max clock. If runningg games that need more single thread I have cut cores to 4 and upped the clock to thermal limits. Basically two profiles in BIOS. That's if I was temp limited on that system.


My mistake i should have looked it up before commenting. Confused it with something else.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The 980x was 6 c 12t CPU I'm sure it would hold it's own if not outpace the FX in single or multi. If I were building something now it would be skylake TBH for a general gamer home PC. Good X58 board and a 980x will still run $500+
> 
> @slavovid
> I've never been a fan of AMD turbo function. I would just go for a max clock. If runningg games that need more single thread I have cut cores to 4 and upped the clock to thermal limits. Basically two profiles in BIOS. That's if I was temp limited on that system.
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake i should have looked it up before commenting. Confused it with something else.
Click to expand...

You got me curious so I got some examples from HWBot
http://hwbot.org/submission/2885792_walkalone77_cinebench___r15_core_i7_extreme_980x_1121_cb
http://hwbot.org/submission/3078492_spooky_cinebench___r15_fx_8350_803_cb

As you can see i7 has about a 50% lead on the FX at 5.0


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> I need some information on relative performance.
> How does a Vishera AMD CPU compare to an Intel 980X?
> With both of them Overclocked.
> The Vishera can probably do an easy 4.6 ghz and probably so can the 980X.
> How do they compare in gaming?
> In both single core performance, IPC and multi core performance?
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers!


Just wanted to add that the Vishera will do 4.6GHz "easily" only if you have the proper cooling.

With my NH-D15 in my unmodded Fractal Define R5 4.6GHz is actually only doable while it is less than 25°C in my apartment right underneath the roof (very hot in the summer). At least while stress testing...


----------



## miklkit

I just did some searching on Passmark, and it shows that overall the 980x and the 8350 are 1 point apart and in single thread performance the 8350 is in fact 52 points better!

Keep in mind that these are user results with some being stock and some being overclocked. Anyhoo, here is a comparison I did some time ago for another discussion. http://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=866&cmp%5B%5D=2744&cmp%5B%5D=2014


----------



## Johan45

Still that was 3.3 vs 4.7 clock for clock I'm sure the 980x is better. The only thing it might be missing will be some instruction sets like AVX which could hurt in the right software.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You got me curious so I got some examples from HWBot
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2885792_walkalone77_cinebench___r15_core_i7_extreme_980x_1121_cb
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3078492_spooky_cinebench___r15_fx_8350_803_cb
> 
> As you can see i7 has about a 50% lead on the FX at 5.0


That is impressive for a 7 year old CPU...


----------



## KarathKasun

Clock for clock FX ends up around Core 2, which is only slightly behind Thuban (Phenom II x6). FX clocks quite a bit higher though.

Need someone with the overclockable dual LGA 771 board to compare 8x Core 2 CPU cores @ 4ghz to 8x FX cores @ 4ghz. I know that the workstation I had with 2x 771 quads @ 3ghz was comparable to a stock FX 8150 in rendering.

The 45nm LGA 771 platform is 10 years old now, the fact that it is in the same ballpark as FX is kind of depressing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Clock for clock FX ends up around Core 2, which is only slightly behind Thuban (Phenom II x6). FX clocks quite a bit higher though.
> 
> Need someone with the overclockable dual LGA 771 board to compare 8x Core 2 CPU cores @ 4ghz to 8x FX cores @ 4ghz. I know that the workstation I had with 2x 771 quads @ 3ghz was comparable to a stock FX 8150 in rendering.
> 
> The 45nm LGA 771 platform is 10 years old now, the fact that it is in the same ballpark as FX is kind of depressing.


Depressing is dropping $4000 on a dual socket 771 QX 9775 rig only to have an $800 Fx system match it three years later.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Hey salv...did you end up using AMD Overdrive to get your turbo boost to work or some other tool/Bios feature?


I asked here if it's worth trying overdrive but didn't get much so just forgot about it's existence and did it through the Mobo settings. In fact my boost clock is going up to 4925









I just installed fresh W10 today and i am noticing the CPU jumps higher in HW monitor ... dunno if i am imagining things

4846 is highest i had during tests when i was doing the OC and i haven't seen it go much higher in W7 and now with the new Windows Hw monitor shows 4925

I see the bus being set at 210 has reached 214.1 while on w7 was max 211.9 hm maybe W10 helps managing the boost better or i dunno why is it so 0 changes in bios

I just ran passmark and got 1782 single threaded performance but the odd thing is i saw "according to HW monitor" the boost to jump to several cores at once
Before on W7 i was seeing 1 multiplier hit 23 at a time but now i was seeng like 4 of the 8 cores to work on 23x

Reran the passmark got 1799 single threaded this time and around 9450-9550 on both runs overall score compared to the stock 4.0-4.2 i was getting 1500 and
result seems nice


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I asked here if it's worth trying overdrive but didn't get much so just forgot about it's existence and did it through the Mobo settings. In fact my boost clock is going up to 4925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed fresh W10 today and i am noticing the CPU jumps higher in HW monitor ... dunno if i am imagining things
> 
> 4846 is highest i had during tests when i was doing the OC and i haven't seen it go much higher in W7 and now with the new Windows Hw monitor shows 4925
> 
> I see the bus being set at 210 has reached 214.1 while on w7 was max 211.9 hm maybe W10 helps managing the boost better or i dunno why is it so 0 changes in bios
> 
> I just ran passmark and got 1782 single threaded performance but the odd thing is i saw "according to HW monitor" the boost to jump to several cores at once
> Before on W7 i was seeing 1 multiplier hit 23 at a time but now i was seeng like 4 of the 8 cores to work on 23x
> 
> Reran the passmark got 1799 single threaded this time and around 9450-9550 on both runs overall score compared to the stock 4.0-4.2 i was getting 1500 and
> result seems nice


Interesting Passmark results. at 4.6 I was getting ~1600 single and ~10k overall scores. Does your single threaded boost clock actually result in better frames in any games? I remember you saying you play WoW. I don't know if Blizzard improved the engine much in regards to thread utilisation but I'd imagine it is, like most MMOs, still very much dependant on one thread. Do you see more frames there than if you'd just clock all cores to 4.4 or something like that?


----------



## mus1mus

Don't use Passmark

It's sheet


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Probably not the best place butt anyone interested in my rig pm me for offfers and I'll place it in the market place


----------



## hurricane28

Looks like good news for GTX 970 owners: http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_has_agreed_to_a_preliminary_settlement_after_gtx_970_3_5gb_memory_fiasco/1


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Interesting Passmark results. at 4.6 I was getting ~1600 single and ~10k overall scores. Does your single threaded boost clock actually result in better frames in any games? I remember you saying you play WoW. I don't know if Blizzard improved the engine much in regards to thread utilisation but I'd imagine it is, like most MMOs, still very much dependant on one thread. Do you see more frames there than if you'd just clock all cores to 4.4 or something like that?


Well my GPU is crap - GTX 650 so right now the OC is not rly helping at all.

About WoW At medium settings i get CPU utilization spread on 4 cores and from Windows manager they look utilized equally.
Before latest expansion i was seeing 1 of the cores slightly above in utilization. IMO that should be the big thread for DX11 stuff while the game spreads it's process on 40+ threads and even thou 1 is big the others spread enough to make use of 4 cores nicely
.
Now with latest expansion it looks even better all 4 cores seem equally loaded. I'd have to get a new GPU in order to test if (and i should) get increased FPS with the OC on on heavy single threaded games.

That's the whole idea about my OC. I am OC-ing it not because i need the extra performance now but for when i get a better GPU that can actually get bottle-necked by the FX 8350 at some games.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks like good news for GTX 970 owners: http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_has_agreed_to_a_preliminary_settlement_after_gtx_970_3_5gb_memory_fiasco/1


Did you try the plugin?


----------



## hurricane28

No not yet, unfortunately i have some personal stuff to take care of so i didn't had time yet.


----------



## Kalistoval




----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*


Wauw, that's not very accurate lol

Sorry, didn't see that you already disabled the EC sensor


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw, that's not very accurate lol
> 
> Sorry, didn't see that you already disabled the EC sensor


he did switch EC off lol, how did u miss it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> he did switch EC off lol, how did u miss it


I don't think i had my glasses on







not that i wear any but i think i might need one lmao.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't think i had my glasses on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that i wear any but i think i might need one lmao.


haha









i personally dont turn off EC, had no problems with it so i leave it on


----------



## Kalistoval

hahaha


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally dont turn off EC, had no problems with it so i leave it on


I find it very strange that some people do have problems with this EC and others don't.. maybe some engineer or uber-nerd can work it out but i am truly clueless.


----------



## mus1mus

gurrty, when did Mirzet said that?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Depressing is dropping $4000 on a dual socket 771 QX 9775 rig only to have an $800 Fx system match it three years later.


I paid something like $200 for one that matched the $800 FX system.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> gurrty, when did Mirzet said that?


A few weeks ago now lol made me laugh


----------



## mus1mus

Surely didn't see that.









Quite funny actually. I know, Mirzet meant it that way.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I find it very strange that some people do have problems with this EC and others don't.. maybe some engineer or uber-nerd can work it out but i am truly clueless.


i would love to hear @The Stilt's take on this as it doesnt make much sense even those with nearly identical rigs one can use it without issue and the other cannot...its very strange...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Depressing is dropping $4000 on a dual socket 771 QX 9775 rig only to have an $800 Fx system match it three years later.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid something like $200 for one that matched the $800 FX system.
Click to expand...

Always recommend people go out and spend $200 on 10 year old computers do you?







+


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

My coworker bought a 1080 today. Guess what he says:

"I won't be playing 4K. Just 1440p. This will go along with a 2600K (stock)"


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> My coworker bought a 1080 today. Guess what he says:
> 
> "I won't be playing 4K. Just 1440p. This will go along with a 2600K (stock)"


Said it once, I'll say it again, too many mentally challenged people have PCs.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Said it once, I'll say it again, too many mentally challenged people have *monies for* PCs.


Corrected for ya.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Corrected for ya.


I prefer the un edited version.


----------



## mus1mus

we do agree with both me guess.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Always recommend people go out and spend $200 on 10 year old computers do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +


If it fits their budget. Still waiting for the point where 10 year old ultra high end tech isnt the same as modern mainstream tech.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys check this out Golden chip or what lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys check this out Golden chip or what lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol this is a read bug in HWINFO64. There is no way you can get 6.7 GHz without LN2 not even to speak about NB at 4.2 GHz.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys check this out Golden chip or what lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Golden Better not let that testsu kid see that "demon bin" lulz


----------



## mus1mus

TRoooooo


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys check this out Golden chip or what lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Better not let that testsu kid see that "demon bin" lulz
Click to expand...

Now that guy makes me laugh. No one does it like he does


----------



## Kalistoval

I'm thinking about one of these http://www.microcenter.com/product/464892/240GB_RevoDrive_350_Series_PCIe_20_Solid_State_Drive purely for the speed on my sabertooth, I know the new ones are right around the corner if I decide to jump to zen I am not going to reuse them in that rig it would be entirely new. I know I've asked about pcie ssds before but this looks good since its pci e 2.0 x8. Opinions?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now that guy makes me laugh. No one does it like he does


I swear I meet a guy just like him last month at work in our fab shop he was new and dense. The scary part is when they let an inexperience guy like him pick up sheet metal with a crane, I literately kicked my co worker in his rear end to push him out the way. He nearly chopped this guy head off aside from that didn't bother to securely check the suction cups and the sheet flung right off.


----------



## hurricane28

I have a strange thing going regarding my motherboard.

It seems that whenever i try to run a speed test, my PC shuts down.. when i try different browser i don't see this problem. The one who shuts down my PC is Mozilla Firefox and the one who worked is Microsoft edge.. The last one is also much faster than Firefox. Anyone has similar experience or has an idea as to why Mozilla is behaving like this?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have a strange thing going regarding my motherboard.
> 
> It seems that whenever i try to run a speed test, my PC shuts down.. when i try different browser i don't see this problem. The one who shuts down my PC is Mozilla Firefox and the one who worked is Microsoft edge.. The last one is also much faster than Firefox. Anyone has similar experience or has an idea as to why Mozilla is behaving like this?


lol shuts down as in properly shuts down? Which "speed test" are you doing?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have a strange thing going regarding my motherboard.
> 
> It seems that whenever i try to run a speed test, my PC shuts down.. when i try different browser i don't see this problem. The one who shuts down my PC is Mozilla Firefox and the one who worked is Microsoft edge.. The last one is also much faster than Firefox. Anyone has similar experience or has an idea as to why Mozilla is behaving like this?


have you tried unticking hardware acceleration in firefox


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> lol shuts down as in properly shuts down? Which "speed test" are you doing?


When i try to run the speed test it shuts down my PC, like the screen goes off but the rest of the components are still running.

Its this speed test i trying to run: http://speedtest.operator.nl/kpn/

I have to shut down the PC by hand using the switch on the PSU because nothing works, i tried reset button and power button but no reaction.
This resulted in data corruption when i checked with sfc /scannow so i have to repair it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> have you tried unticking hardware acceleration in firefox


Excellent suggestion. I was reading on the net about this and it seems that hardware acceleration causes all kinds of trouble.. Perhaps a driver issue or something? I have no clue as to why this happens when hardware acceleration is enabled in applications. I had the same issue with Flash player.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks like good news for GTX 970 owners: http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_has_agreed_to_a_preliminary_settlement_after_gtx_970_3_5gb_memory_fiasco/1


Yay.... 30$ from 300 $ gpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I'm thinking about one of these http://www.microcenter.com/product/464892/240GB_RevoDrive_350_Series_PCIe_20_Solid_State_Drive purely for the speed on my sabertooth,


Don't do it. Massive issues last I heard


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yay.... 30$ from 300 $ gpu


lol, its only for people over in the US though..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> When i try to run the speed test it shuts down my PC, like the screen goes off but the rest of the components are still running.
> 
> Its this speed test i trying to run: http://speedtest.operator.nl/kpn/
> 
> I have to shut down the PC by hand using the switch on the PSU because nothing works, i tried reset button and power button but no reaction.
> This resulted in data corruption when i checked with sfc /scannow so i have to repair it...
> Excellent suggestion. I was reading on the net about this and it seems that hardware acceleration causes all kinds of trouble.. Perhaps a driver issue or something? I have no clue as to why this happens when hardware acceleration is enabled in applications. I had the same issue with Flash player.


yeah hardware acceleration can cause a lot of issues but its usually with amd graphics cards moreso...ive never had an issue with it myself but i dont go spelunking on the internet often and i watch youtube usually on my phone...but ive read of it causong all sorts of odd issues that dont make sense really...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> yeah hardware acceleration can cause a lot of issues but its usually with amd graphics cards moreso...ive never had an issue with it myself but i dont go spelunking on the internet often and i watch youtube usually on my phone...but ive read of it causong all sorts of odd issues that dont make sense really...


Yeah, i noticed this several times in different applications. IMO there is no way of knowing as to what is causing this issue and why it occurs to some people and not all. Can be driver issues, the slow single core performance of these chips etc. etc.


----------



## hurricane28

I was obviously joking about the single core performance of this chip..

I discovered that its the newest Nvidia driver that is causing this issue. Hardware accelerating in Firefox means that the GPU is doing some of it and if the driver is not perfect it clashes and gives problems.
I have no idea why it shuts down my PC but i am certain that its the Nvidia driver. I will report this to GeForce forum and hopefully they can give me an answer or fix for this.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yay.... 30$ from 300 $ gpu
> Don't do it. Massive issues last I heard


KK thanks lol I really couldnt find much info on it and the spec on Mc dont match up the with the info I could find.


----------



## hurricane28

did anyone from here installed the new anniversary update yet for Windows 10?

I did the update and i have nothing but trouble ever since.. Its very buggy and boot times takes 5 minutes.. I get error with the AMD sata driver as expected as well. Windows update is also stuck at searching for updates... I wish i never did the update to be honest. I can't go back to the previous installation because i deleted all the files because it was over 20GB..

anyone know how to fix this or do i have to wait for windows update to fix this?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> did anyone from here installed the new anniversary update yet for Windows 10?
> 
> I did the update and i have nothing but trouble ever since.. Its very buggy and boot times takes 5 minutes.. I get error with the AMD sata driver as expected as well. Windows update is also stuck at searching for updates... I wish i never did the update to be honest. I can't go back to the previous installation because i deleted all the files because it was over 20GB..
> 
> anyone know how to fix this or do i have to wait for windows update to fix this?


You have already removed the AMD Sata drivers, right? Also, stop the bits and update services, delete everything from the C:\windows\softwaredistribution folder and reboot. Updates should work after that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> You have already removed the AMD Sata drivers, right? Also, stop the bits and update services, delete everything from the C:\windows\softwaredistribution folder and reboot. Updates should work after that.


thanks.

I will give that a try. Its the sata driver that is not working properly anymore after this update. I get reset to device raidport0 was issued in event log that means that there is something wrong with the drive or driver. I also have strange thing with my LG CD rom drive, it turning on and off but i can't open it lol. This is some weird update i tell you lol.


----------



## hurricane28

I think the problem is solved.

I had to use the AMD cleanup tool in order to remove the driver completely and now everything works like it should i think. I know that SATA drivers can cause problems but damn.. I had to use force install because the AMD suite doesn't work for some reason lol.
I personally think it has to do with the chipset is reached end of life and has no further support. but that is my opinion.


----------



## gertruude

got a weird bug off windows 10

i just reinstalled it and n ow it says one of my harddrives is foreign, i looked it up and u can import it, but would i lose all data if i imported the foreign drive?

EDIT: got it sorted now thanks lol


----------



## hurricane28

I am not sure what you mean, sorry. I assume you installed AMD SATA drivers?

After a small look on the interweb i came across this article: http://www.disk-partition.com/dynamic-disk/foreign-dynamic-disk.html

You ave to download AOMEI partition assistant and you are able to convert your driver back to normal without data loss if done correctly. Good luck.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am not sure what you mean, sorry. I assume you installed AMD SATA drivers?
> 
> After a small look on the interweb i came across this article: http://www.disk-partition.com/dynamic-disk/foreign-dynamic-disk.html
> 
> You ave to download AOMEI partition assistant and you are able to convert your driver back to normal without data loss if done correctly. Good luck.


thanks for looking but i sorted it, just had to have the nerve to right click import disk lol,,,,didnt know if i would lose all my data but thankfully it was all there still


----------



## hurricane28

Np man. Glad you sorted it out.

I like AOMEI software and it actually saved my ass several times. I also have AOMAI backupper program which is the best i ever used. Unfortunately i don't have any space on my other drives in order to make a full system backup in order to set things back after things go south.

I don't know if you dig YouTube channels but this guy knows what he is talking about and he actually saved my ass numerous times repairing Windows etc. Here is his channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_M-iWYpQbgo4rK1YfewI5w

He's a brit too so it might melt the ice a bit lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Np man. Glad you sorted it out.
> 
> I like AOMEI software and it actually saved my ass several times. I also have AOMAI backupper program which is the best i ever used. Unfortunately i don't have any space on my other drives in order to make a full system backup in order to set things back after things go south.
> 
> I don't know if you dig YouTube channels but this guy knows what he is talking about and he actually saved my ass numerous times repairing Windows etc. Here is his channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_M-iWYpQbgo4rK1YfewI5w
> 
> He's a brit too so it might melt the ice a bit lol


i dont dig youtube for advice, i prefer to search myself so i learn how to do it, i learn better writing stuff down

i stay off porn sites and dodgy sites so i dont get any viruses lol but deal with alot of local peoples pc problems lol, our local pc shop charges alot so most people who know me through other people come to me


----------



## hurricane28

I understand, actually i am the same way but it saves me a lot of time when i actually look what the person is doing so i know its legit and not some phony advice. It helped me numerous of times when i had problems with Windows and i don't always have the time to go search on the net in order to fix it. I just go to his channel and he has a fix 99% of the time and i just have to copy what he is doing in the video.

The people that work in a retail store or PC shop are not that knowledgeable unfortunately and when i have a problem no one really has an answer or a fix for it and as you might know by now my problems are somewhat weird sometimes lol


----------



## jeanns

Hi everyone!

Recently i started to try overclocking my cpu. I'm looking to sli my gtx970
So, my rig basically is
(
FX-8350,
*990fxa ud3*,
Seidon 120v(Push 'n Pull),
PSU CX750m
...
)

But, i'm being unhappy







, because i didn't go beyond 4.4Ghz stable...
I wrote some notes during my attempts to OC.



My temp was
4.3 = 45ºc
4.4 = 50ºc

I basically raised my CPU Clock and CPU Vcore...
From 4.3 to 4.4 i had to increase .05v and from 4.4 to 4.5 i'm crossing the 1.43v.

So.
Did i won at silicon lottery? Because i see some good OC's between 4.5 and 4.7 using lower voltage than 1.45v

I would like to know, what is wrong with my adventure to OC


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> did anyone from here installed the new anniversary update yet for Windows 10?
> 
> I did the update and i have nothing but trouble ever since.. Its very buggy and boot times takes 5 minutes.. I get error with the AMD sata driver as expected as well. Windows update is also stuck at searching for updates... I wish i never did the update to be honest. I can't go back to the previous installation because i deleted all the files because it was over 20GB..
> 
> anyone know how to fix this or do i have to wait for windows update to fix this?


Lucky you. It left my system unbootable. None of the recovery options (rollback, system restore, etc.) do anything - they're all toast. I just restored a Win7 backup that I had made prior to my Win10 upgrade last week.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanns*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Recently i started to try overclocking my cpu. I'm looking to sli my gtx970
> So, my rig basically is
> (
> FX-8350,
> *990fxa ud3*,
> Seidon 120v(Push 'n Pull),
> PSU CX750m
> ...
> )
> 
> But, i'm being unhappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , because i didn't go beyond 4.4Ghz stable...
> I wrote some notes during my attempts to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> My temp was
> 4.3 = 45ºc
> 4.4 = 50ºc
> 
> I basically raised my CPU Clock and CPU Vcore...
> From 4.3 to 4.4 i had to increase .05v and from 4.4 to 4.5 i'm crossing the 1.43v.
> 
> So.
> Did i won at silicon lottery? Because i see some good OC's between 4.5 and 4.7 using lower voltage than 1.45v
> 
> I would like to know, what is wrong with my adventure to OC


yes, there that crap, I can get to 4.6ghz with 1.43v, but it will pass occt for an hour , but fails at cinebench opengl test proving its not stable.
stock for the rest of it life, the 8120 I had, could overclock 900mhz and also bench marked better score, so the 8350 that was sent to replace my broken 8120 is a step backwards.
if you try bench marking twice, see if the scores are the same, I found , there always different, its unstable then.
so glad I did not buy a replacement for a 8350 from an 8150, the embarrassment.

p.s that John Cena gif is excellent.

to the forum, I just noticed that I have the same horse power in gpu's as a fury without the x, the difference is I paid £280 for my two and they charge £400-£500 for a fury?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanns*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Recently i started to try overclocking my cpu. I'm looking to sli my gtx970
> So, my rig basically is
> (
> FX-8350,
> *990fxa ud3*,
> Seidon 120v(Push 'n Pull),
> PSU CX750m
> ...
> )
> 
> But, i'm being unhappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , because i didn't go beyond 4.4Ghz stable...
> I wrote some notes during my attempts to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> My temp was
> 4.3 = 45ºc
> 4.4 = 50ºc
> 
> I basically raised my CPU Clock and CPU Vcore...
> From 4.3 to 4.4 i had to increase .05v and from 4.4 to 4.5 i'm crossing the 1.43v.
> 
> So.
> Did i won at silicon lottery? Because i see some good OC's between 4.5 and 4.7 using lower voltage than 1.45v
> 
> I would like to know, what is wrong with my adventure to OC


First of all, what are your temperatures like when stress testing your 4.4Ghz stable OC?

Then, there are people around here that can help much more than me but I'll still tell you what I'd do in your case...

I'd start by all setting all settings I know the standard values of manually. Like f.e. BCLK to 100 MHz, CPUNB to 2200MHz, HT to 2600MHz and ,more importantly, the voltages. I can't remember any from the top of my head right now, other than vCPUNB to 1.2V and vDRAM to somewhere between 1.5V to 1.65V, depending on what the manufacturer of your RAM recommends.

But as I said, to help you people here need to know at what temperatures your current stable OC operates at under stress.
If you need software to read temps and to stress:
Stress: IBT AVX with AMD FX patch or use Prime95
Monitor: HWiNFO

EDIT: I only just now looked at your sig rig and saw that you're using a water cooler, so temps _should_ not be your issue, I guess...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanns*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Recently i started to try overclocking my cpu. I'm looking to sli my gtx970
> So, my rig basically is
> (
> FX-8350,
> *990fxa ud3*,
> Seidon 120v(Push 'n Pull),
> PSU CX750m
> ...
> )
> 
> But, i'm being unhappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , because i didn't go beyond 4.4Ghz stable...
> I wrote some notes during my attempts to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> My temp was
> 4.3 = 45ºc
> 4.4 = 50ºc
> 
> I basically raised my CPU Clock and CPU Vcore...
> From 4.3 to 4.4 i had to increase .05v and from 4.4 to 4.5 i'm crossing the 1.43v.
> 
> So.
> Did i won at silicon lottery? Because i see some good OC's between 4.5 and 4.7 using lower voltage than 1.45v
> 
> I would like to know, what is wrong with my adventure to OC


With 2 970s and an FX, look further into your PSU. It may be crippling your OC.

That board will need a lot of help in the VRM Area if you need to OC past 4.5 or about 1.5Vcore. What revision is the board btw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yes, there that crap, I can get to 4.6ghz with 1.43v, but it will pass occt for an hour , but fails at cinebench opengl test proving its not stable.
> stock for the rest of it life, the 8120 I had, could overclock 900mhz and also bench marked better score, so the 8350 that was sent to replace my broken 8120 is a step backwards.
> if you try bench marking twice, see if the scores are the same, I found , there always different, its unstable then.
> so glad I did not buy a replacement for a 8350 from an 8150, the embarrassment.
> 
> p.s that John Cena gif is excellent.
> 
> to the forum, I just noticed that I have the same horse power in gpu's as a fury without the x, the difference is I paid £280 for my two and they charge £400-£500 for a fury?


Actually, you might have it backwards. The 8350 is the better CPU clock to clock.

Also, OCCT stable and fails OpenGL benchmark may not be a CPU instability. Drivers may be the Culprit.

2 GPUs vs 1 is a no-brainer! Unless we are talking about 2 290Xs vs the latest Titan-XP or a Fury and 2 7870s. Why bring this up?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> First of all, what are your temperatures like when stress testing your 4.4Ghz stable OC?
> 
> Then, there are people around here that can help much more than me but I'll still tell you what I'd do in your case...
> 
> I'd start by all setting all settings I know the standard values of manually. Like f.e. BCLK to 100 MHz, CPUNB to 2200MHz, HT to 2600MHz and ,more importantly, the voltages. I can't remember any from the top of my head right now, other than vCPUNB to 1.2V and vDRAM to somewhere between 1.5V to 1.65V, depending on what the manufacturer of your RAM recommends.
> 
> But as I said, to help you people here need to know at what temperatures your current stable OC operates at under stress.
> If you need software to read temps and to stress:
> Stress: IBT AVX with AMD FX patch or use Prime95
> Monitor: HWiNFO
> 
> EDIT: I only just now looked at your sig rig and saw that you're using a water cooler, so temps _should_ not be your issue, I guess...


AMD FX has always been using a 200 MHz FSB.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 970s and an FX, look further into your PSU. It may be crippling your OC.
> 
> That board will need a lot of help in the VRM Area if you need to OC past 4.5 or about 1.5Vcore. What revision is the board btw?
> Actually, you might have it backwards. The 8350 is the better CPU clock to clock.
> 
> Also, OCCT stable and fails OpenGL benchmark may not be a CPU instability. Drivers may be the Culprit.
> 
> 2 GPUs vs 1 is a no-brainer! Unless we are talking about 2 290Xs vs the latest Titan-XP or a Fury and 2 7870s. Why bring this up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX has always been using a 200 MHz FSB.


Oops! Sorry! Ofc you're right. Thanks for correcting!!


----------



## jeanns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yes, there that crap, I can get to 4.6ghz with 1.43v, but it will pass occt for an hour , but fails at cinebench opengl test proving its not stable.
> stock for the rest of it life, the 8120 I had, could overclock 900mhz and also bench marked better score, so the 8350 that was sent to replace my broken 8120 is a step backwards.
> if you try bench marking twice, see if the scores are the same, I found , there always different, its unstable then.
> so glad I did not buy a replacement for a 8350 from an 8150, the embarrassment.
> 
> p.s that John Cena gif is excellent.
> 
> to the forum, I just noticed that I have the same horse power in gpu's as a fury without the x, the difference is I paid £280 for my two and they charge £400-£500 for a fury?


OMG, no way to change my cpu, at the moment i can't afford... I believe in 8350 xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> First of all, what are your temperatures like when stress testing your 4.4Ghz stable OC?
> 
> Then, there are people around here that can help much more than me but I'll still tell you what I'd do in your case...
> 
> I'd start by all setting all settings I know the standard values of manually. Like f.e. BCLK to 100 MHz, CPUNB to 2200MHz, HT to 2600MHz and ,more importantly, the voltages. I can't remember any from the top of my head right now, other than vCPUNB to 1.2V and vDRAM to somewhere between 1.5V to 1.65V, depending on what the manufacturer of your RAM recommends.
> 
> But as I said, to help you people here need to know at what temperatures your current stable OC operates at under stress.
> If you need software to read temps and to stress:
> Stress: IBT AVX with AMD FX patch or use Prime95
> Monitor: HWiNFO
> 
> EDIT: I only just now looked at your sig rig and saw that you're using a water cooler, so temps _should_ not be your issue, I guess...


Those temps were the highest after IBT teste,Cinebench, Prime95, i think they're pretty good.
I really need to learn more about this cpu and mobo.

If i remember, this values that you wrote are close to the "auto" on mobo,i can't remember...but i'll check.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With 2 970s and an FX, look further into your PSU. It may be crippling your OC.
> 
> That board will need a lot of help in the VRM Area if you need to OC past 4.5 or about 1.5Vcore. What revision is the board btw?
> Actually, you might have it backwards. The 8350 is the better CPU clock to clock.
> 
> Also, OCCT stable and fails OpenGL benchmark may not be a CPU instability. Drivers may be the Culprit.
> 
> 2 GPUs vs 1 is a no-brainer! Unless we are talking about 2 290Xs vs the latest Titan-XP or a Fury and 2 7870s. Why bring this up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX has always been using a 200 MHz FSB.


about my psu:









The mobo is rev 4.0 and cpu was stable after IBT and Prime94 and cinebench.
I increased clock by clock and the voltages two.. But i'm surprised with this hight voltage and low oc.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeanns*
> 
> OMG, no way to change my cpu, at the moment i can't afford... I believe in 8350 xD
> Those temps were the highest after IBT teste,Cinebench, Prime95, i think they're pretty good.
> I really need to learn more about this cpu and mobo.
> 
> If i remember, this values that you wrote are close to the "auto" on mobo,i can't remember...but i'll check.
> about my psu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mobo is rev 4.0 and cpu was stable after IBT and Prime94 and cinebench.
> I increased clock by clock and the voltages two.. But i'm surprised with this hight voltage and low oc.


you need to post pictures of not only your bios screens but your temperatures while stressing...otherwise we could go round and round and you just end up frustrated...there are a couple of voltages people neglect but seeing the whole picture will help anyone help you


----------



## ManofGod1000

Damn, looks like I am going to have to redo my computer at home from scratch.







Mind you, the original installation was on a 6700k and z170 motherboard. I did not redo when I switched back to the AMD 970 platform and it appears that Windows 10 Anniversary update is having issues with that. Standard Sata controller drivers are having issues writing to edb.log files and when I switch to the AMD drivers, everything seems to work fine except the computer crashed on restarted on me once this morning.

I have had this machine lock up a few times in the past when I pushed the overclocking to far. Basically, what I am saying is yep, it is my fault but does anyone have any suggestions that can save me from all the work? I already tried manually removing some of the left behind Intel drivers which seemed to help some but, still not entirely stable. In fact, I had to do a over the top install of Windows 10.10586 just to get the Anniversary update to install successfully.

I have also toyed with the release previews and rolled back a couple of times.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Damn, looks like I am going to have to redo my computer at home from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, the original installation was on a 6700k and z170 motherboard. I did not redo when I switched back to the AMD 970 platform and it appears that Windows 10 Anniversary update is having issues with that. Standard Sata controller drivers are having issues writing to edb.log files and when I switch to the AMD drivers, everything seems to work fine except the computer crashed on restarted on me once this morning.
> 
> I have had this machine lock up a few times in the past when I pushed the overclocking to far. Basically, what I am saying is yep, it is my fault but does anyone have any suggestions that can save me from all the work? I already tried manually removing some of the left behind Intel drivers which seemed to help some but, still not entirely stable. In fact, I had to do a over the top install of Windows 10.10586 just to get the Anniversary update to install successfully.
> 
> I have also toyed with the release previews and rolled back a couple of times.


There is always an solution for anything. I also hate to reinstall Windows 10 because its such a pain to do all the tweaks en optimizations.

This dude saved me a lot of times and its pretty need that you can actually see what he is doing, i am more of an visual guy than a book worm lol

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_M-iWYpQbgo4rK1YfewI5w


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is always an solution for anything. I also hate to reinstall Windows 10 because its such a pain to do all the tweaks en optimizations.
> 
> This dude saved me a lot of times and its pretty need that you can actually see what he is doing, i am more of an visual guy than a book worm lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_M-iWYpQbgo4rK1YfewI5w


Cool, thanks.







Nah, I do not mind redoing Windows 10 from scratch and I am happy with it out of the box. However, they are a ton of games, programs and apps that need to be reinstalled. Also, the start screen customization's would have to be done over as well.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Cool, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I do not mind redoing Windows 10 from scratch and I am happy with it out of the box. However, they are a ton of games, programs and apps that need to be reinstalled. Also, the start screen customization's would have to be done over as well.


Make a USB with W10 Media Creation Tool. Run it from within your broken Windows and Upgrade with Updates. Should let you keep files and apps.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Cool, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I do not mind redoing Windows 10 from scratch and I am happy with it out of the box. However, they are a ton of games, programs and apps that need to be reinstalled. Also, the start screen customization's would have to be done over as well.


no problem man.

I don't like reinstalling any Windows versions because they come with a ton of bloatware and things installed i don't like or need. I am an power user and most of the features i don't even use have too much access to my personal data and are eating up precious resources which makes Windows less snappy IMO.

I can't remember all the stuff i am doing after installation and that is why i have a ton of applications and programs on my D: drive so i can install it very quickly. I also follow this Britec dude on YouTube because he has very very helpful tips in order to save time and make Windows as fast as possible. He also has lots of Windows repair video's that really helped me A LOT with corruptions or other things and i am sure he has a video for you in order to make things easier.

Good luck


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With 2 970s and an FX, look further into your PSU. It may be crippling your OC.
> 
> That board will need a lot of help in the VRM Area if you need to OC past 4.5 or about 1.5Vcore. What revision is the board btw?
> Actually, you might have it backwards. The 8350 is the better CPU clock to clock.
> 
> Also, OCCT stable and fails OpenGL benchmark may not be a CPU instability. Drivers may be the Culprit.
> 
> 2 GPUs vs 1 is a no-brainer! Unless we are talking about 2 290Xs vs the latest Titan-XP or a Fury and 2 7870s. Why bring this up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX has always been using a 200 MHz FSB.


found that benching, the 8350 scores less than my 8120 at same clock, odd?, I have put this down to the off board sound card, as I had it out when benching the 8350.
but, just cinebench r15 this and came in at 615cb @ stock, think that's low?, compare?

yer, the 2x 280x have same 3,584 stream processors as a fury.
my clock is 1070, and from the specs, that's 70mhz faster than the fury,
so might be near the same performance?,
if they worked as one that is?
only bad bit is power consumption, but wait this is an fx rig.....
oh, I wont mention the 3rd gpu that's else where atm.
side note, gpu's are from 2012....









glad I don't run with the tech crowd when buying.

anyways, I want to have another pop at overclocking this thing again, could use some support if you can please?
I got so much cooling its unreal.









just slapped on a 4.5 with 1.393v, I think I left apm on, doh.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With 2 970s and an FX, look further into your PSU. It may be crippling your OC.
> 
> That board will need a lot of help in the VRM Area if you need to OC past 4.5 or about 1.5Vcore. What revision is the board btw?
> Actually, you might have it backwards. The 8350 is the better CPU clock to clock.
> 
> Also, OCCT stable and fails OpenGL benchmark may not be a CPU instability. Drivers may be the Culprit.
> 
> 2 GPUs vs 1 is a no-brainer! Unless we are talking about 2 290Xs vs the latest Titan-XP or a Fury and 2 7870s. Why bring this up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX has always been using a 200 MHz FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found that benching, the 8350 scores less than my 8120 at same clock, odd?, I have put this down to the off board sound card, as I had it out when benching the 8350.
> 
> yer, the 2x 280x have same 3,584 stream processors as a fury.
> my clock is 1070, and from the specs, that's 70mhz faster than the fury,
> so might be near the same performance?,
> if they worked as one that is?
> only bad bit is power consumption, but wait this is an fx rig.....
> oh, I wont mention the 3rd gpu that's else where atm.
> side note, gpu's are from 2012....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad I don't run with the tech crowd when buying.
> 
> anyways, I want to have another pop at overclocking this thing again, could use some support if you can please?
> I got so much cooling its unreal.
Click to expand...

The benches you refer to are 3d benches?

If the only thing in you loop is the cpu, normally what I see limiting cooling is the ability of the cooling block to transfer heat from it to the liquid fast and efficient enough to actually make use of more than about 360mm of radiator space.

You have an early batch Vishera which will take more voltage to stabilize at a given clock than the newest ones, but is easier to keep core temps under control at a given voltage.

If I had your setup, I'd try to push the NB to 2400 +, and shoot for cl 9 2133mhz on the ram.
It's been 5 years since I've run a multi gpu setup ( quadfire 4870X2's) so I don't have much advice to give on how much benefit you would see from raising HT link speed.
I believe @Alastair has your motherboard, and has gotten into the 24/7 5 ghz club using it with an 8 core, but he seems to have a thrifty cpu as far as voltage/clockspeed - I hope you are as fortunate.

He would be a good source for info on how to get the most out of that board.

Of the 12 or so Vishera 8 cores I've had the worst would prime at 4.7 and the best at 5.1+ using liquid cooling at ambient temps.

Good luck!


----------



## MrPerforations

thanks, any idea of what voltage on the nb I should shoot for please?

oh, it failed 4.5 at 1.393v.

and I give up again, thing cant do overclocking.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thanks, any idea of what voltage on the nb I should shoot for please?
> 
> oh, it failed 4.5 at 1.393v.
> 
> and I give up again, thing cant do overclocking.


1.45 volts to the cpu llc ultra high 23 multi

CPU NB volts up to 1.4 or so
NB leave alone on asus boards


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The benches you refer to are 3d benches?
> 
> If the only thing in you loop is the cpu, normally what I see limiting cooling is the ability of the cooling block to transfer heat from it to the liquid fast and efficient enough to actually make use of more than about 360mm of radiator space.
> 
> You have an early batch Vishera which will take more voltage to stabilize at a given clock than the newest ones, but is easier to keep core temps under control at a given voltage.
> 
> If I had your setup, I'd try to push the NB to 2400 +, and shoot for cl 9 2133mhz on the ram.
> It's been 5 years since I've run a multi gpu setup ( quadfire 4870X2's) so I don't have much advice to give on how much benefit you would see from raising HT link speed.
> I believe @Alastair has your motherboard, and has gotten into the 24/7 5 ghz club using it with an 8 core, but he seems to have a thrifty cpu as far as voltage/clockspeed - I hope you are as fortunate.
> 
> He would be a good source for info on how to get the most out of that board.
> 
> Of the 12 or so Vishera 8 cores I've had the worst would prime at 4.7 and the best at 5.1+ using liquid cooling at ambient temps.
> 
> Good luck!


Now when you say CL9 2133, do you mean 9-9-9-24-33-1T 2133?.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The benches you refer to are 3d benches?
> 
> If the only thing in you loop is the cpu, normally what I see limiting cooling is the ability of the cooling block to transfer heat from it to the liquid fast and efficient enough to actually make use of more than about 360mm of radiator space.
> 
> You have an early batch Vishera which will take more voltage to stabilize at a given clock than the newest ones, but is easier to keep core temps under control at a given voltage.
> 
> If I had your setup, I'd try to push the NB to 2400 +, and shoot for cl 9 2133mhz on the ram.
> It's been 5 years since I've run a multi gpu setup ( quadfire 4870X2's) so I don't have much advice to give on how much benefit you would see from raising HT link speed.
> I believe @Alastair has your motherboard, and has gotten into the 24/7 5 ghz club using it with an 8 core, but he seems to have a thrifty cpu as far as voltage/clockspeed - I hope you are as fortunate.
> 
> He would be a good source for info on how to get the most out of that board.
> 
> Of the 12 or so Vishera 8 cores I've had the worst would prime at 4.7 and the best at 5.1+ using liquid cooling at ambient temps.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Now when you say CL9 2133, do you mean 9-9-9-24-33-1T 2133?.
Click to expand...

That would be good , doubt those would do 1 t at that cl and speed though. I see guys getting 8-8-8 1866 to 10-10-10 2200 out of that kit at 1.65 volts but most have to settle for 2T.

2133 is probably the most practically attainable clockspeed for a Vishera overclocker, doing so with as low a CL and CR as possible.

The Kingston beasts I have seem to sacrifice CL for the sake of clockspeed and command rate, they also allow for quicker refresh rates than other kits I have.

For the CHV-Z rig I can't beat them with any of the other kits I have tried when paired with the FX.
The GD-80 did it's best with an overclocked Geil evoce cl 9 1600 kit. @ 2200.
IF I were going to recommend a good all around kit for someone that wasn't an experienced overclocker, I'd go with a G-skill ripjaw 9-10-9-28 2133's I have.


----------



## MrPerforations

ok, ill give it a try,

anyone any idea what is up with cinbench r15 opengl test please?
a: cpu passes 4.6ghz occt small for an hour, but hard lock fails when I try to run this test?
b: the score keep going down even at stock clocks, started the test it passed with 81.25fps, then 80.25fps, then 79 fps, then 78 fps, what is up with that?
should it not be the same?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ok, ill give it a try,
> 
> anyone any idea what is up with cinbench r15 opengl test please?
> a: cpu passes 4.6ghz occt small for an hour, but hard lock fails when I try to run this test?
> b: the score keep going down even at stock clocks, started the test it passed with 81.25fps, then 80.25fps, then 79 fps, then 78 fps, what is up with that?
> should it not be the same?


That's a gpu test - wouldn't concern myself with it if I were you for the moment.


----------



## MrPerforations

ok, got the cpu-nb up to 2400mhz with 1.3v , did an hour of blend , no errors and the tests stayed within a minute or two of each other.








ill set the overclock and run prime on it tonight.
I hear you on that test, just very unusual. it work when at stock, so why it don't like overclocked I don't know.

I read the ram thread, I followed it.
booted in at 2133 @ 1.65v @ auto timings ( 9.11.10.28.47 2T)
did the math and got 11.11.11.31.54. went with 2t as I don't know what that is and it was 2t to start with.

I ran a test, no chance, failed in 2 minutes.

ok, I tried to get 4.6ghz with 1.45v, I got 20 minutes in to prime before it locked up , screen still up, mouse not moving and fans going in to idle.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> ok, got the cpu-nb up to 2400mhz with 1.3v , did an hour of blend , no errors and the tests stayed within a minute or two of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill set the overclock and run prime on it tonight.
> I hear you on that test, just very unusual. it work when at stock, so why it don't like overclocked I don't know.
> 
> I read the ram thread, I followed it.
> booted in at 2133 @ 1.65v @ auto timings ( 9.11.10.28.47 2T)
> did the math and got 11.11.11.31.54. went with 2t as I don't know what that is and it was 2t to start with.
> 
> I ran a test, no chance, failed in 2 minutes.
> 
> ok, I tried to get 4.6ghz with 1.45v, I got 20 minutes in to prime before it locked up , screen still up, mouse not moving and fans going in to idle.


Sorry to hear it still fails on you man.

Why not overclocking the CPU first and the CPU/NB later? Its much easier that way because you know at what voltage your CPU is stable and if you play with the NB you know what voltage to apply.
But to be fair, i think its your RAM that is crashing on you. Try only the CPU and the rest at stock, disable all the power saving features and add voltage until you are IBT AVX stable at very high setting for 20 runs. Keep an eye on the temps though, when vrm's get too hot they become unstable and you freeze. Don't let the CPU run hotter than 70c for long periods of time. I always try to stay at 55-65c.


----------



## mus1mus

Prolly CPU-NB. Hangs almost always point to Cache instability.


----------



## gertruude

to all the sabertooth owners theres a new bios out click HERE


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prolly CPU-NB. Hangs almost always point to Cache instability.


Can be but 2400 CPU/NB isn't that extreme and i think most 8350's can achieve that easily. That aside, it can be that the voltage is too low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prolly CPU-NB. Hangs almost always point to Cache instability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> to all the sabertooth owners theres a new bios out click HERE


Asus must really like this chipset even though its end of life lol First with new motherboard and now a new BIOS.

Sadly Gigabyte doesn't like their customers that much i think because they never release a new BIOS even when it clearly needs it..


----------



## Melcar

Oh wow, new BIOS. Tempted, but I don't want to redo my OC at this point.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Oh wow, new BIOS. Tempted, but I don't want to redo my OC at this point.


My profiles were still there when i re-flashed


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> My profiles were still there when i re-flashed


Last time I flashed it erased all my profiles. Still, every time I flash to a new BIOS I have the habit of starting my overclocks from 0.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Last time I flashed it erased all my profiles. Still, every time I flash to a new BIOS I have the habit of starting my overclocks from 0.


Probably best to restart from 0, im just lazy lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Last time I flashed it erased all my profiles. Still, every time I flash to a new BIOS I have the habit of starting my overclocks from 0.


Have the same experience. I always loose my OC profile but on the other hand i don't mind because new BIOS can cause an increase in stability or decrease of stability so its a smart thing to redo the OC IMO.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Have the same experience. I always loose my OC profile but on the other hand i don't mind because new BIOS can cause an increase in stability or decrease of stability so its a smart thing to redo the OC IMO.


idle temps on the new bios were nearly over 10C higher even after doing a new oc

reverted back to previous bios all is normal....how can a new bios add heat?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> idle temps on the new bios were nearly over 10C higher even after doing a new oc
> 
> reverted back to previous bios all is normal....how can a new bios add heat?


Just updated bios and I do not see that the increased temperature in idle, do you use CnQ I do.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Just updated bios and I do not see that the increased temperature in idle, do you use CnQ I do.


yeah its all turned on....its very strange indeed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> idle temps on the new bios were nearly over 10C higher even after doing a new oc
> 
> reverted back to previous bios all is normal....how can a new bios add heat?


10c difference is a big difference for only a BIOS change if you ask me. Are you sure you did EVERYTHING the same as before?

I do know that new BIOS can do strange things but 10c difference is rather much, are you sure you did EXACTLY the same as before?

I do know that when i had a similar thing that i was 100% sure i did the same thing but when i checked for the second time i noticed that its not the same lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 10c difference is a big difference for only a BIOS change if you ask me. Are you sure you did EVERYTHING the same as before?
> 
> I do know that new BIOS can do strange things but 10c difference is rather much, are you sure you did EXACTLY the same as before?


yeah did my new oc and noticed the idle temp was a lot higher so i used my old profiles and still same high temp

went back to previous bios with same profiles and temp went down

its a strange one not seen it b4.....will probably take a better look tomorrow

it was 8c not 10 lol


----------



## mirzet1976

I see new bios option, NVMe controller


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yeah did my new oc and noticed the idle temp was a lot higher so i used my old profiles and still same high temp
> 
> went back to previous bios with same profiles and temp went down
> 
> its a strange one not seen it b4.....will probably take a better look tomorrow
> 
> it was 8c not 10 lol


That is strange indeed man. 8 or 10c difference is still too much for only BIOS change if you ask me but i wasn't there so idk lol

I do know that Sabertooth BIOS has many many options which can be a pain or a delight when overclocking. My Giga BIOS is much easier and its a matter of dialing in the Oc you want and boot. Its much less stable as the Sabertooth and to be honest i take the Asus BIOS over Giga ANY day of the week...

I seen some pricing on the new Sabertooth R3.0 here but sadly at 200 euro's its too expensive for me for an end of life platform to be honest..

BTW, did you consider the fact that it can be an faulty flash? I mean, i had it with my Giga UD5 one time and i had some weird stuff going but after another flash all was well again.

Good luck and let us know if you found the problem.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Have the same experience. I always loose my OC profile but on the other hand i don't mind because new BIOS can cause an increase in stability or decrease of stability so its a smart thing to redo the OC IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> idle temps on the new bios were nearly over 10C higher even after doing a new oc
> 
> reverted back to previous bios all is normal....how can a new bios add heat?
Click to expand...

Maybe our chipsets are reaching the age of menopause?
















Good to see continued support - I don't think my UD5 will ever get the bios it deserves


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I see new bios option, NVMe controller


This new BIOS is probably meant for the R3.0 and Asus just ported it over. "Hey kids, we have not forgotten you guys. Here is a brand new BIOS". Oh well, gives me an excuse to test my over clock again.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> I see new bios option, NVMe controller


This new BIOS is probably meant for the R3.0 and Asus just ported it over. "Hey kids, we have not forgotten you guys. Here is a brand new BIOS". Oh well, gives me an excuse to test my over clock again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> idle temps on the new bios were nearly over 10C higher even after doing a new oc
> 
> reverted back to previous bios all is normal....how can a new bios add heat?


Temps. are the same for me too. Are those readings idle while in your OS or idle at the BIOS screen


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Temps. are the same for me too. Are those readings idle while in your OS or idle at the BIOS screen


Different temps are likely from a diode offset value being changed. Unless you have external sensors on things, you probably wont know either way.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> This new BIOS is probably meant for the R3.0 and Asus just ported it over. "Hey kids, we have not forgotten you guys. Here is a brand new BIOS". Oh well, gives me an excuse to test my over clock again.
> Temps. are the same for me too. Are those readings idle while in your OS or idle at the BIOS screen


Idle in OS (windows10)


----------



## mirzet1976

the only thing I noticed in this new BIOS 2901 is to slow loading


----------



## mus1mus

You practically won't need this update. Everything has been explored and implemented with this platform for the past year or so IMO.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prolly CPU-NB. Hangs almost always point to Cache instability.


I got you, ill up the cpu-nb to 1.3, keep 2200 and then overclock it, thanks for the advice.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I got you, ill up the cpu-nb to 1.3, keep 2200 and then overclock it, thanks for the advice.


You don't need that high voltage for stock CPU-NB. Revert everything to stock and start with the CPU and only CPU voltage and start from there. Than if you found stability in IBT AVX very high for 20 runs than start with CPU-NB.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You don't need that high voltage for stock CPU-NB. Revert everything to stock and start with the CPU and only CPU voltage and start from there. Than if you found stability in IBT AVX very high for 20 runs than start with CPU-NB.


Thanks Hurricane for the advice, either way it still froze the screen at about 15 minutes in.
I think I really did get a dud cpu, hmmm.


----------



## mus1mus

Start low and stock.

Stock CPU-NB and RAM (jedec)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Thanks Hurricane for the advice, either way it still froze the screen at about 15 minutes in.
> I think I really did get a dud cpu, hmmm.


Hmm that's strange man. Can you post a screenshot of HWINFO64 for us to see pls? And perhaps your BIOS settings?


----------



## Kalistoval

Not much diff in this bios the new bios, it appears to boot faster but that could just be a placebo effect.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm that's strange man. Can you post a screenshot of HWINFO64 for us to see pls? And perhaps your BIOS settings?


i usually wont chime in at all unless someone posts these things...theres too many settings and variables that could be the culprit to just say these few values are set to x value


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, that's why i asked about his settings and screenshots.


----------



## Kramy

Quick question - is it normal for Speccy and SpeedFan to have such different temperatures?










If the lower one is correct, I probably have a lot more overclocking headroom than I think.

Right now Speccy is at 29C and SpeedFan is at 45C.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> Quick question - is it normal for Speccy and SpeedFan to have such different temperatures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the lower one is correct, I probably have a lot more overclocking headroom than I think.
> 
> Right now Speccy is at 29C and SpeedFan is at 45C.


i would just install hwinfo64 and go by that, thats a big difference you got there


----------



## Mega Man

Probably socket vs core


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i usually wont chime in at all unless someone posts these things...theres too many settings and variables that could be the culprit to just say these few values are set to x value


I can bothered to correct e spelling errors caused by the lag.
sre, you want bios seting?

off set voltage upped by .0875v to 1.44v
cpu llc ultra
current 120%
turbo core and apm disabled along with ecc just in case.
multiplier 23x-20x

ram 1866 @stock
cpu-nb @stock

thanks for helping.

I would tell you about gpu's failing to oc, but that was in another thread, which never got resolved.(says 1070mhz on the box, really only does 950mhz or at least gpu-z validation, oc guru 2 says that they never go above 950, odd as they state in bench marking that its doing 1070, which it is not)
and I had my new pet kitten disappeared last night, so angry mood today.

which bit of hwinfo64 do you want please?


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i would just install hwinfo64 and go by that, thats a big difference you got there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Probably socket vs core


OCCT lines up with SpeedFan, so I'll opt for believing the higher number. Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I can bothered to correct e spelling errors caused by the lag.
> sre, you want bios seting?
> 
> off set voltage upped by .0875v to 1.44v
> cpu llc ultra
> current 120%
> turbo core and apm disabled along with ecc just in case.
> multiplier 23x-20x
> 
> ram 1866 @stock
> cpu-nb @stock
> 
> thanks for helping.
> 
> I would tell you about gpu's failing to oc, but that was in another thread, which never got resolved.(says 1070mhz on the box, really only does 950mhz or at least gpu-z validation, oc guru 2 says that they never go above 950, odd as they state in bench marking that its doing 1070, which it is not)
> and I had my new pet kitten disappeared last night, so angry mood today.
> 
> which bit of hwinfo64 do you want please?


What PSU do you have? As your GPU's fail to overclock as well it might be your PSU failing on you. I don't see anything of the ordinary that explains why you can't get it stable at even stock speeds..

BTW, you don't need your CPU llc to ultra, high is more than enough for your settings. I never needed Ultra LLC unless i was benching above 5 GHz. Can you show us your sensor status of HWINFO64?

Something like this:


----------



## MrPerforations

i don't think its the psu or though I do have a lot of stuff plugged in to it.
the gpu's just don't seem to change there clock value when set in oc guru 2, might be locked oc gpu's and as such I cant force a max clock to bench with, and I have yet to really check to see if it does really do it in games.
the psu is a evga supernova 1000 g2.

at stock clocks, and yes that is turbo core.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i don't think its the psu or though I do have a lot of stuff plugged in to it.
> the gpu's just don't seem to change there clock value when set in oc guru 2, might be locked oc gpu's and as such I cant force a max clock to bench with, and I have yet to really check to see if it does really do it in games.
> the psu is a evga supernova 1000 g2.
> 
> at stock clocks, and yes that is turbo core.


Are you running SLI or crossfire? If not that PSU is well up to the job.

why do you have turbo enabled? I never used it to be honest as i always want my PC performs at the max i set it to and i don't trust software to do it for me lol

Did you try IBT AVX with turbo core and all power saving features disabled?


----------



## SuperZan

Turbo just goofs everything up IME. When OC'ing Intel chips I'll typically use Offset + boost but with FX I think you're best-served with a stable, consistent clock.


----------



## LinusBE

Your VID is also very high and it fluctuates. I have never seen that happen or is that the turbo doing its thing?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i would just install hwinfo64 and go by that, thats a big difference you got there
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Probably socket vs core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OCCT lines up with SpeedFan, so I'll opt for believing the higher number. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I believe you can configure OCCT to use several different programs for temp monitoring, check under the settings tab to see what it is using read
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i would just install hwinfo64 and go by that, thats a big difference you got there
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Probably socket vs core
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OCCT lines up with SpeedFan, so I'll opt for believing the higher number. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I believe that OCCT can be configured to display temps as read by several different programs , click on the settings tab and it should reveal what it is using.

EDIT: interesting, I tried to reply to the post while at work and it stalled out on me. So I tried it again when i got home, that silly double quote is the result


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i don't think its the psu or though I do have a lot of stuff plugged in to it.
> the gpu's just don't seem to change there clock value when set in oc guru 2, might be locked oc gpu's and as such I cant force a max clock to bench with, and I have yet to really check to see if it does really do it in games.
> the psu is a evga supernova 1000 g2.
> 
> at stock clocks, and yes that is turbo core.


Showing a 4 sec screenie is just not good!


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Showing a 4 sec screenie is just not good!


please explain ?

lol

yes do have crossfire cards installed, I did have a 750wpsu before and yes that could not power this, so had to up grade my su to 1000w.
must be bigger and more power hungry pcs than mine running overclocked surely?

if your right, that make sense and will stop me trying and failing.

the turbo is only on as I'm at stock. its so I can be different, like my back combed hair.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> please explain ?
> 
> lol
> 
> yes do have crossfire cards installed, I did have a 750wpsu before and yes that could not power this, so had to up grade my su to 1000w.
> must be bigger and more power hungry pcs than mine running overclocked surely?
> 
> if your right, that make sense and will stop me trying and failing.
> 
> the turbo is only on as I'm at stock. its so I can be different, like my back combed hair.


From your image screenie, Turbo kicking in doesn't seem right.



RED box seems right.
GREEN is way off and is a characteristic of an unstable Core with Turbo and Power Savings ON.
Yellow is your Clue. They don't go up the Max Turbo clock.

Thus, if you want a true representative of what's going on inside the chip, RUN the app longer with your daily loads. i.e Game on it while monitoring.

I've seen that happen on pure loads with an unstable CPU and Mobo OVP/OCP/Thermal Limits kicking in. But again, on longer loading and true daily ones.


----------



## Mega Man

Or it is down clocked due to no load?

4 sec isn't long enough


----------



## mus1mus

Thus, a longer monitoring with the app with normal daily task is needed.


----------



## Mega Man

Yep and bios SCREENS not iirc this is that this is that ect... screens shots please


----------



## MrPerforations

is this ok?
and no it was 21 minutes of monitoring.

and found my pc was moonlighting as a stable for troy, need to have words with megasoft security and the cat came back.
love those horses, came along with a wav to mp3 convertor of all things.


----------



## bigdayve

Sorry if this is a repost, but there is a huge set of benches in this article. It's well done. It compares a gtx 1060 vs a rx 480 using both a FX 8350 and an i7-6700K. It includes both processors at stock and overclocked. Granted, the 8350 is only clocked at 4.6, pretty measly by this forum's standards.

http://www.hardwareunboxed.com/gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-fx-showdown/


There's even a related article with phenoms and 1st gen Intel "i" processors.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Sorry if this is a repost, but there is a huge set of benches in this article. It's well done. It compares a gtx 1060 vs a rx 480 using both a FX 8350 and an i7-6700K. It includes both processors at stock and overclocked. Granted, the 8350 is only clocked at 4.6, pretty measly by this forum's standards.
> 
> http://www.hardwareunboxed.com/gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-fx-showdown/
> 
> 
> There's even a related article with phenoms and 1st gen Intel "i" processors.


Nice find , thanks for posting.

Edit: I wish they would have included the 6700K at stock clockings as well.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice find , thanks for posting.
> 
> Edit: I wish they would have included the 6700K at stock clockings as well.


Agreed, at first I thought they were included and said they did in my post, but they were not.

I'm ready to buy a gtx 1060 at $250 or rx 480 at $200, if they're ever in stock.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Sorry if this is a repost, but there is a huge set of benches in this article. It's well done. It compares a gtx 1060 vs a rx 480 using both a FX 8350 and an i7-6700K. It includes both processors at stock and overclocked. Granted, the 8350 is only clocked at 4.6, pretty measly by this forum's standards.
> 
> http://www.hardwareunboxed.com/gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-fx-showdown/
> 
> 
> There's even a related article with phenoms and 1st gen Intel "i" processors.


Hey! Don't insult my measly overclock!







(It appears to be yours too.







)

Good article / comparison.


----------



## Kalistoval

Got my hands on some Intel QHUY 2.00 cpus anybody jelly?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Got my hands on some Intel QHUY 2.00 cpus anybody jelly?


Xeon of some sort?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Got my hands on some Intel QHUY 2.00 cpus anybody jelly?


Ohh, not at all.









Good luck with that fella.









Honestly though, it won't be that much of a jump from your FX at 4.5 or so in terms of Single Thread perf. Multi Threaded then it's a slaughter.

Gaming wise, bad CPU choice.


----------



## Kalistoval

It's more than 1 mus what board do you recommend? Single socket ?.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> It's more than 1 mus what board do you recommend? Single socket ?.


Is it this one?









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2683-v4-ES-16-Core-40MB-2-0GHz-120W-QHUY-14nm-Processor-CPU-/191881759378

What would you do with it anyway? Are you going to go OVERKILL?

At 2 GHz and being a Broadwell-E part, it should be a monster in rendering. 2*16C/32T







And that's just about it.

A better choice should have been the 160W TDP part E5-2687 at 3.0 GHz,.

Look no further:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z10PED8_WS/

For the memory, 64GBs

http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat=31&series=0&prop_2=0&prop_4=14-14-14-34-2N&prop_6=Quad+Channel+Kit&prop_3=3200MHz

What you saved for the CPUs put em into top tier mobo and RAM.


----------



## Kalistoval

overkill heh what if I was to throw a few numbers like oh I dont know lets say 22 Cores / 44 threads * 2








Yes thats the one but not the only one.







Ive got a bone to pick with adobe lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> overkill heh what if I was to throw a few numbers like oh I dont know lets say 22 Cores / 44 threads * 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats the one but not the only one.


They're flooding ebay.

Like I said, look for a 2687 or anything with TDP over 145W. They should be clocked better than 2.0 GHz.


----------



## Kalistoval

Thats because a certain H.igh P.owered company is slowly closing its doors in select areas.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Thats because a certain H.igh P.owered company is slowly closing its doors in select areas.


NOPE.

ES - Engineering Sample

These chips are part of the R&D chips being sent to select companies to test out and give feedback with. They are not meant to be sold - thus the ebay price.

Retail SKU Prices will be sky-high.


----------



## Kalistoval

The ones I have are NOT from ebay, ES are pretty damn hard to kill unless you try the hammer method but unfortunately I dont own any and I have a rare condition that prevents me from holding any type of blunt force tool and or object.


----------



## mus1mus

yeah. missed that ES part on your pic.

Any E5-16XX there?


----------



## Kalistoval

nope just

E5 2695 v3, E5 2697 v3, E5 2699 v4


----------



## mus1mus

The 2697 is best for your Gaming.

2699 V4 for Benching.

Despite the IPC increase with Broadwell - E (V3) over Haswell -E (V4), the difference in clocks matter more.









Xeons 26XX can only be overclocked via FSB so yeah, best you can get is maybe 10% Clock Speed. But if you can keep it on Turbo all the time, that can be good.


----------



## Kalistoval

Koool thanks mus







doesnt the 2697 v3 have ddr3 support? I was thinking about ones of those msi x99 motherboard the single sockets. so in that case would the broadwell be faster than the haswell? with both at a 10% oc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Koool thanks mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt the 2697 v3 have ddr3 support? I was thinking about ones of those msi x99 motherboard the single sockets. so in that case would the broadwell be faster than the haswell? with both at a 10% oc


DDR3 may not be supported due to - Motherboards available.









Don't use MSI for X99 - look no further than Asus and Giga SOC.

Broadwell-E may have the edge clock to clock. But, Haswell-E always have the advantage of Higher attainable OC - at least for the time being. Might not be true for Xeon counterparts.









The 2697 recommendation is due to just the Stock clock speed.


----------



## Kalistoval

The Giga soc looks nice whats asus have I thought I read somthing about asus x99 no supporting the es chips though


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> The Giga soc looks nice whats asus have I thought I read somthing about asus x99 no supporting the es chips though


Ohh, 2699 V4


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh, 2699 V4


Whats going on the 2699 is 22 cores 44 threads yet cinebench is reporting 16/32???


----------



## xLPGx

I've been lurking around here even after swapping out my 8320 for the e5-2670, now when you started discussing ebay xeons hey i got a reason to post.

The 2670 for $60 is pretty badass.


----------



## Kalistoval

I cant speak for everyone but I find this thread home, So I ask everything and anything here.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xLPGx*
> 
> I've been lurking around here even after swapping out my 8320 for the e5-2670, now when you started discussing ebay xeons hey i got a reason to post.
> 
> The 2670 for $60 is pretty badass.


If multi-threaded is your thing. then yeah.


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If multi-threaded is your thing. then yeah.


Single threaded isn't too shabby though!


----------



## LinusBE

Just transferred my loop from the Obsidian 450D to the Phanteks Evolv ATX Glass







It's leak testing right now. Picture doesn't look good with flash but this way you can see everything clearly


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Im close to having mine back together in the primo but i need a 90 adapter for the top rear rad connection because its kinked there from rputing behind the motherboard...i moght just put it together and leak test it until the fitting comes...then again ive waited this long whats another few days....still have to paint the heatsinks on the ram green but i can run it without sinks so no biggie


----------



## LinusBE

I just had to replace a 45 degree adapter because it was leaking. Luckily it was at the top so I didn't have to drain much to replace it







I'm waiting on my cablemod sleeving and led's until I can remove the plastic from the glass side panels.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I just had to replace a 45 degree adapter because it was leaking. Luckily it was at the top so I didn't have to drain much to replace it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on my cablemod sleeving and led's until I can remove the plastic from the glass side panels.


well ive been trying to do things on the cheap lately so i have no angled fittings or adapters all straight compression fittings...i will likely go big when i do the next leap but for now ive spent enough...i bought a universal pump bracket only to find its holes dont line up with my pump...and it has like 30 holes...also it wouldnt fit where i wanted it to so i had to grind off the tabs...now ill be hot gluing the pump to pad pad to bracket...ive spent approximately 1k in watercooling stuff so im done for now...but ill likely be doing a giveaway soon for a 280 alphacool rad and a h220 rad only....


----------



## mus1mus

http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-es-benchmarks/

Is it coming?


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-es-benchmarks/
> 
> Is it coming?


Why would it be compared to ivy bridge....


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-es-benchmarks/
> 
> Is it coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be compared to ivy bridge *Devils Canyon* ....
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-es-benchmarks/
> 
> Is it coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it be compared to ivy bridge....
Click to expand...

I think that's the performance level they were saying would be achievable with the new µArch


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed


How does the 83XX perform in this bench? I'm just guessing you might have tested this sarge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that's the performance level they were saying would be achievable with the new µArch


But 8C/16T and not beating a 4790? I understand the low clocks but yeah. Even if they can double the clocks then, that still, may not be enough to urge the love.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the 83XX perform in this bench? I'm just guessing you might have tested this sarge.
Click to expand...

It's not bad but still benefits from faster single core more than Multi


Spoiler: 1080p











Spoiler: 1440p









Sauce: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-6700k-6600k-amd-fx-8370/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the 83XX perform in this bench? I'm just guessing you might have tested this sarge.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that's the performance level they were saying would be achievable with the new µArch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But 8C/16T and not beating a 4790? I understand the low clocks but yeah. Even if they can double the clocks then, that still, may not be enough to urge the love.
Click to expand...

The bench only makes use of 6 threads as I understand it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the 83XX perform in this bench? I'm just guessing you might have tested this sarge.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that's the performance level they were saying would be achievable with the new µArch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But 8C/16T and not beating a 4790? I understand the low clocks but yeah. Even if they can double the clocks then, that still, may not be enough to urge the love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bench only makes use of 6 threads as I understand it.
Click to expand...

iirc it will use 16 threads with DX12.

could well use more but I don't know anyone with a 6950x and the game to test it out


----------



## MrPerforations

Thanks hurricane and Mus1mus , you hit the nail when it come to power, I just did the psu calaculator and I'm unable to overclock due to not enough watts, at stock this thing drinks 950 watts.
need 1100 watts to give it 1.5v at 5ghz.
hope zen is easier on the psu to run, don't want to have to buy an new psu for an extra 100 watts.
all due to the linus tec vid about psu, nope, it really does need that much Luke.

just seen the zen bench's, its the same as when the fx 8150 came out, in between the i5 and i7. even if it not a hoax, its the same show as last time, should be the same price as last time too.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the 83XX perform in this bench? I'm just guessing you might have tested this sarge.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that's the performance level they were saying would be achievable with the new µArch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But 8C/16T and not beating a 4790? I understand the low clocks but yeah. Even if they can double the clocks then, that still, may not be enough to urge the love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bench only makes use of 6 threads as I understand it.
Click to expand...

6350 @ 4.6



9370 scoring higher at 4.4 these are my pics so all is equal but CPU and CPU speed


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Thanks hurricane and Mus1mus , you hit the nail when it come to power, I just did the psu calaculator and I'm unable to overclock due to not enough watts, at stock this thing drinks 950 watts.
> need 1100 watts to give it 1.5v at 5ghz.
> hope zen is easier on the psu to run, don't want to have to buy an new psu for an extra 100 watts.
> all due to the linus tec vid about psu, nope, it really does need that much Luke.
> 
> just seen the zen bench's, its the same as when the fx 8150 came out, in between the i5 and i7. even if it not a hoax, its the same show as last time, should be the same price as last time too.


are you sure your system is at 950w at stock? seems excessively high


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Thanks hurricane and Mus1mus , you hit the nail when it come to power, I just did the psu calaculator and I'm unable to overclock due to not enough watts, at stock this thing drinks 950 watts.
> need 1100 watts to give it 1.5v at 5ghz.
> hope zen is easier on the psu to run, don't want to have to buy an new psu for an extra 100 watts.
> all due to the linus tec vid about psu, nope, it really does need that much Luke.
> 
> just seen the zen bench's, its the same as when the fx 8150 came out, in between the i5 and i7. even if it not a hoax, its the same show as last time, should be the same price as last time too.


I'm glad you figured it out and glad we could help.

Its not only the watts but the amps as well. That is why i choose my PSU's so carefully because the better PSU the higher amps it has on the 12v rail. Voltage ripple is also very important when overclocking and it simply better for your components to get clean power. That is why i bought my Cooler Master V850, at the time it was one of the best if not the best 850 watt PSU's out there. It has the lowest ripple and is based on the Seasonic X-850 line PSU's which to be considered as the best PSU's out there. I always make sure that my PSU has plenty of head room left for overclocking or SLI and some say that an PSU is at its most efficient at 50% load. My system draws well over 500 watts in total when gaming or benchmarking with both CPU and GPU overclocked so with 850 watt i have plenty of head room left for high overclocks or even SLI.

950 watts is a little bit high if you ask me, what kind of configuration you running again?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I'm glad you figured it out and glad we could help.
> 
> Its not only the watts but the amps as well. That is why i choose my PSU's so carefully because the better PSU the higher amps it has on the 12v rail. Voltage ripple is also very important when overclocking and it simply better for your components to get clean power. That is why i bought my Cooler Master V850, at the time it was one of the best if not the best 850 watt PSU's out there. It has the lowest ripple and is based on the Seasonic X-850 line PSU's which to be considered as the best PSU's out there. I always make sure that my PSU has plenty of head room left for overclocking or SLI and some say that an PSU is at its most efficient at 50% load. My system draws well over 500 watts in total when gaming or benchmarking with both CPU and GPU overclocked so with 850 watt i have plenty of head room left for high overclocks or even SLI.
> 
> 950 watts is a little bit high if you ask me, what kind of configuration you running again?


to much stuff, 8350, mobo, 2 gpu's some 12x 120mm fans, pump, 4x drives , high end sound card and keyboard and mouse, yes, I did buy a evga 750 watt psu before, and that could not power up the system with two gpu's.
hard to believe I have used up a 1000 watts psu though.








... that third gpu will not be making it to tri-fire.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> just seen the zen bench's, its the same as when the fx 8150 came out, in between the i5 and i7. even if it not a hoax, its the same show as last time, should be the same price as last time too.


Last time it was between them at a higher clockspeed. Now it's between them at a lower clockspeed. That's worth consideration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I'm glad you figured it out and glad we could help.
> 
> Its not only the watts but the amps as well. That is why i choose my PSU's so carefully because the better PSU the higher amps it has on the 12v rail. Voltage ripple is also very important when overclocking and it simply better for your components to get clean power. That is why i bought my Cooler Master V850, at the time it was one of the best if not the best 850 watt PSU's out there. It has the lowest ripple and is based on the Seasonic X-850 line PSU's which to be considered as the best PSU's out there. I always make sure that my PSU has plenty of head room left for overclocking or SLI and some say that an PSU is at its most efficient at 50% load. My system draws well over 500 watts in total when gaming or benchmarking with both CPU and GPU overclocked so with 850 watt i have plenty of head room left for high overclocks or even SLI.
> 
> 950 watts is a little bit high if you ask me, what kind of configuration you running again?
> 
> 
> 
> to much stuff, 8350, mobo, 2 gpu's some 12x 120mm fans, pump, 4x drives , high end sound card and keyboard and mouse, yes, I did buy a evga 750 watt psu before, and that could not power up the system with two gpu's.
> hard to believe I have used up a 1000 watts psu though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that third gpu will not be making it to tri-fire.
Click to expand...

It's those graphics cards. I had two R9 290X's litecoin mining for a while. They were pulling about 600-650 watts on the +12v rails according to my Kill-A-Watt. Add in potentially another 200w for the CPU, and you have no hope of running it on even an 850w PSU.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the 83XX perform in this bench? I'm just guessing you might have tested this sarge.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that's the performance level they were saying would be achievable with the new µArch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But 8C/16T and not beating a 4790? I understand the low clocks but yeah. Even if they can double the clocks then, that still, may not be enough to urge the love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bench only makes use of 6 threads as I understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iirc it will use 16 threads with DX12.
> 
> could well use more but I don't know anyone with a 6950x and the game to test it out
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the 83XX perform in this bench? I'm just guessing you might have tested this sarge.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think that's the performance level they were saying would be achievable with the new µArch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But 8C/16T and not beating a 4790? I understand the low clocks but yeah. Even if they can double the clocks then, that still, may not be enough to urge the love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bench only makes use of 6 threads as I understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6350 @ 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 9370 scoring higher at 4.4 these are my pics so all is equal but CPU and CPU speed
Click to expand...

I was going by what a user posted here http://www.overclock.net/t/1608379/wccft-amd-zen-engineering-sample-benchmarks-leak-out-summit-ridge-cpu-faster-than-the-intel-core-i5-4670k-in-aots-benchmark/40#post_25427281

I should know better









Thank you for the correction.


----------



## bigdayve

I don't usually bother reading anything from wccftech. I'd recommend anything from there be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Alastair

The ali cat is back!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The ali cat is back!


god help us


----------



## Alastair

HA HA HA!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I don't usually bother reading anything from wccftech. I'd recommend anything from there be taken with a grain of salt.


Easiest way to see what's happening is to weigh up how many "rumours" were truths and you'll see what's happening


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Thanks hurricane and Mus1mus , you hit the nail when it come to power, I just did the psu calaculator and I'm unable to overclock due to not enough watts, at stock this thing drinks 950 watts.
> need 1100 watts to give it 1.5v at 5ghz.
> hope zen is easier on the psu to run, don't want to have to buy an new psu for an extra 100 watts.
> all due to the linus tec vid about psu, nope, it really does need that much Luke.
> 
> just seen the zen bench's, its the same as when the fx 8150 came out, in between the i5 and i7. even if it not a hoax, its the same show as last time, should be the same price as last time too.


I would NEVER listen to Linus. Nor most others.

But 1k should be fine. Where are you getting your numbers from.

Unless massive overclocking figure (even with oc ) 300 per gpu and 300 cpu.

At most.

I own dual 295x2s and 5 290xs. No way you should not be ok


----------



## SuperZan

^ Preach! Linus drops an insightful bit here and there but he's hardly the gospel. As to the PSU I also find it difficult to fathom. If it were some rubbish peak-rated unit I'd be more inclined to consider the possibility but EVGA G2 1000w is a quality PSU and should be able to handle that system. I've run heavily OC'd FX chips with dual 390's and dual Fury's and my Seasonic 1050w has been up to the task. G2 is of similar quality and at the same wattage should suffice.

As an aside, @MrPerforations most of those PSU calculators are bollocks. Refer to this thread for more about PSU's and power issues but I'm not 100% sure that's what you're facing here.


----------



## mus1mus

If he's seeing 1000 Watts from the wall at Stock settings on his rig, those hawaiis may very well be power hogs. High ASIC cards. I wouldn't be too surprised though.


----------



## hurricane28

They are AMD GPU's, of course they are power hogs.. but 1000 watts with no overclock seems a bit high to me. If i would run SLI with my 970's i would see 700-800 watts max with both CPU and GPU's overclocked.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *They are AMD GPU's, of course they are power hogs*.. but 1000 watts with no overclock seems a bit high to me. If i would run SLI with my 970's i would see 700-800 watts max with both CPU and GPU's overclocked.


*
lol. Don't get the fire started. haha*

1000 Watts is not far fetched if the cards are running without throttle esp with a BIOS like PT1.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *
> lol. Don't get the fire started. haha*
> 
> 1000 Watts is not far fetched if the cards are running without throttle esp with a BIOS like PT1.


Haha, i was joking but still, there is a little truth in it. AMD components in general use a lot of power compared to the competition.

I understand but with NO overclock at all nor the CPU nor the GPU's and pulling 950 watts seems a bit high but if he is seeing that being pulled from the wall... i wonder how much it would be with everything overclocked. I hope he has a good relation with his power delivery company lol Well if he games a lot he might get a very good relation with them lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I'm glad you figured it out and glad we could help.
> 
> Its not only the watts but the amps as well. That is why i choose my PSU's so carefully because the better PSU the higher amps it has on the 12v rail. Voltage ripple is also very important when overclocking and it simply better for your components to get clean power. That is why i bought my Cooler Master V850, at the time it was one of the best if not the best 850 watt PSU's out there. It has the lowest ripple and is based on the Seasonic X-850 line PSU's which to be considered as the best PSU's out there. I always make sure that my PSU has plenty of head room left for overclocking or SLI and some say that an PSU is at its most efficient at 50% load. My system draws well over 500 watts in total when gaming or benchmarking with both CPU and GPU overclocked so with 850 watt i have plenty of head room left for high overclocks or even SLI.
> 
> 950 watts is a little bit high if you ask me, what kind of configuration you running again?
> 
> 
> 
> to much stuff, 8350, mobo, 2 gpu's some 12x 120mm fans, pump, 4x drives , high end sound card and keyboard and mouse, yes, I did buy a evga 750 watt psu before, and that could not power up the system with two gpu's.
> hard to believe I have used up a 1000 watts psu though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that third gpu will not be making it to tri-fire.
Click to expand...

I'm here running FX 8370 at 4.95GHz a pair of Fury's, three HDDs and an SSD, 14 fans, a pump, LED straps and a fan controller and I don't exceed 1000 watts and that's Heaven bench + Prime.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *They are AMD GPU's, of course they are power hogs*.. but 1000 watts with no overclock seems a bit high to me. If i would run SLI with my 970's i would see 700-800 watts max with both CPU and GPU's overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> lol. Don't get the fire started. haha*
> 
> 1000 Watts is not far fetched if the cards are running without throttle esp with a BIOS like PT1.
Click to expand...

I already had to bite my tongue once. But now I won't
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *
> lol. Don't get the fire started. haha*
> 
> 1000 Watts is not far fetched if the cards are running without throttle esp with a BIOS like PT1.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, i was joking but still, there is a little truth in it. AMD components in general use a lot of power compared to the competition.
> 
> I understand but with NO overclock at all nor the CPU nor the GPU's and pulling 950 watts seems a bit high but if he is seeing that being pulled from the wall... i wonder how much it would be with everything overclocked. I hope he has a good relation with his power delivery company lol Well if he games a lot he might get a very good relation with them lol
Click to expand...

please. you dont know anything about amd gpus, let alone power draw. I still remember when you said your 660tis would take a 7970 and it could not touch a 7950.

As to power draw. Omg ... once you start ocing nvidia cards their power spikes just as much. Amd just does not try to hide it. As to how much. Less then $5 per month.


----------



## mus1mus

True!

I have seen a 980TI user once that trips his 1500W PSU on a single card with LN2.







And that's with what? 200 MHz over what most can achieve on air?









Okay, 300MHz.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/11000_50#post_24879375


----------



## bigdayve

I think I'll upgrade my case as a Christmas present to myself. Never too early to start thinking about it ( :

I'm looking for suggestions.
My budget is around $100.
Some features I am interested in:

Mid size tower (at least not enormous)
Wide enough for large CPU Air cooler
PSU on bottom
Two large fans in front
Two large fans on top
Large fan in back
Large fan on chassis
Option for fan behind socket
Decent cable management
5.25 drive bay in front for my media panel OR features in front of case should include Micro SD or SD memory card slot
Not too gaudy or macho. I like a simple look; don't care about viewing windows.
Air filters are a plus.
How much of a difference does a fan behind the mobo make for CPU/Socket temps? It seems like it's hard to find cases with this feature. It wouldn't be too difficult to cut a hole in the side panel and install a fan, but i hate to cut up a new case first thing.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> True!
> 
> I have seen a 980TI user once that trips his 1500W PSU on a single card with LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's with what? 200 MHz over what most can achieve on air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, 300MHz.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/11000_50#post_24879375


When I bench mine cold it's 1k Superflower for CPU/board etc. and a 1.5K Silverstone just for the card. This is direct from KPForums here http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820
Quote:


> Idle power during benchmark loading screen, ~30A taken, near 400W, 1800MHz 1.65V
> Running GT1 test, ~71A taken (850W), max peak is 125A (1500W), 1800MHz 1.65V


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I already had to bite my tongue once. But now I won't
> please. you dont know anything about amd gpus, let alone power draw. I still remember when you said your 660tis would take a 7970 and it could not touch a 7950.
> 
> As to power draw. Omg ... once you start ocing nvidia cards their power spikes just as much. Amd just does not try to hide it. As to how much. Less then $5 per month.


AMD's performance/watt at stock, in most cases, is undeniably worse than the competition. The whole conversation about performance/watt is a moot point with LN2 overclocks.

I just ordered a GTX 1060. Its performance is generally better than a RX480 and it uses less energy. It even has a mild factory overclock. It absolutely destroys 290's and 390's on performance/watt.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> AMD's performance/watt at stock, in most cases, is undeniably worse than the competition. The whole conversation about performance/watt is a moot point with LN2 overclocks.
> 
> I just ordered a GTX 1060. Its performance is generally better than a RX480 and it uses less energy. It even has a mild factory overclock. It absolutely destroys 290's and 390's on performance/watt.


No, it's not a moot point when we are talking about general overclocking.

NVidia does a very good job at keeping their cards within their defined TDP and Power Consumption envelope. For you to take advantage of the card's overclocking prowess, is by altering the power limits. Not by giving them Voltage.

What you should do to OC their cards is to alter the Power Limits they defined and/or cooling them to a certain point so they consume less power - due to electron flow nature in a silicon.

You shouldn't say you overclock their cards by simply taking away their boost function and shoot for the maximum boost they do at default settings. That is still within their capability.

Now, this is not to promote AMD as they have been known to consume more at default settings. But simply to point out nVidia's superior technique to keep their cards within their claimed Power specs.

BTW, nice buy on the 1060.







until you realize, "geez, I need more graphics power", and you have no more option left but to let go of the card and buy a better one - no SLI support.

Regardless, that is a good card.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No, it's not a moot point when we are talking about general overclocking.
> 
> NVidia does a very good job at keeping their cards within their defined TDP and Power Consumption envelope. For you to take advantage of the card's overclocking prowess, is by altering the power limits. Not by giving them Voltage.
> 
> What you should do to OC their cards is to alter the Power Limits they defined and/or cooling them to a certain point so they consume less power - due to electron flow nature in a silicon.
> 
> You shouldn't say you overclock their cards by simply taking away their boost function and shoot for the maximum boost they do at default settings. That is still within their capability.
> 
> Now, this is not to promote AMD as they have been known to consume more at default settings. But simply to point out nVidia's superior technique to keep their cards within their claimed Power specs.
> 
> BTW, nice buy on the 1060.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until you realize, "geez, I need more graphics power", and you have no more option left but to let go of the card and buy a better one - no SLI support.
> 
> Regardless, that is a good card.


Thanks! I really didn't buy the card to overclock it. I would have purchased a 4GB RX 480, but I couldn't find them in stock. I would have purchased one of the $250 stock 1060's, but none of them were in stock either. I game at 1080p and will for the foreseeable future, so this new card should keep me happy at that resolution for a long time.

I don't think I'll ever run two cards, so I don't see it as a real disadvantage of the 1060. In my experience, when my card gets old enough to consider SLI/Crossfire, I'd always be better off getting a new card. From what I've read, multi-GPU setups are not supported by developers as well as they used to be. Not to mention, two card setups come with their own potential problems.

You mentioned "general overclocking," but I was talking about OC with LN2 b/c someone gave that example. Any OC with LN2 is not concerned about performance per watt, those type of OC's are all about performance. I stand behind that even if the performance gains are small and additional power required is really high. To criticize or compare performance per watt of a piece of hardware cooled with LN2 is like comparing or criticizing gas mileage of drag racers. Sure, my 1060 will be a minivan of a GPU, but it's probably faster than 8/10 cars


----------



## mus1mus

good decision about the card.

What I meant about the statement is really true about nVidia Cards and their perceived TDP and Power Consumption regardless if it's LN2, water, or air. AMD cards do not follow that trend.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good decision about the card.
> 
> What I meant about the statement is really true about nVidia Cards and their perceived TDP and Power Consumption regardless if it's LN2, water, or air. AMD cards do not follow that trend.


help me decide lol

i got a r9290 was thinking of upgrading my card, will the 480s be better or they within each other?


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I think I'll upgrade my case as a Christmas present to myself. Never too early to start thinking about it ( :
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions.
> My budget is around $100.
> Some features I am interested in:
> 
> Mid size tower (at least not enormous)
> Wide enough for large CPU Air cooler
> PSU on bottom
> Two large fans in front
> Two large fans on top
> Large fan in back
> Large fan on chassis
> Option for fan behind socket
> Decent cable management
> 5.25 drive bay in front for my media panel OR features in front of case should include Micro SD or SD memory card slot
> Not too gaudy or macho. I like a simple look; don't care about viewing windows.
> Air filters are a plus.
> How much of a difference does a fan behind the mobo make for CPU/Socket temps? It seems like it's hard to find cases with this feature. It wouldn't be too difficult to cut a hole in the side panel and install a fan, but i hate to cut up a new case first thing.


You could probably rig something up on a Fractal Define R5. There's plenty of space behind the motherboard tray for a full size fan, SSDs, cable management, etc.

I have no idea how much difference it makes to temps. I'm tempted to find out, though. (I have that case.)

Look up some reviews with photos to see if it'd work.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> You could probably rig something up on a Fractal Define R5. There's plenty of space behind the motherboard tray for a full size fan, SSDs, cable management, etc.
> 
> I have no idea how much difference it makes to temps. I'm tempted to find out, though. (I have that case.)
> 
> Look up some reviews with photos to see if it'd work.


That's really nice. I particularly like the front door on it. It's really sleek.

If you put a fan behind the socket, would it get much airflow?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> That's really nice. I particularly like the front door on it. It's really sleek.
> 
> If you put a fan behind the socket, would it get much airflow?


http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Pro-M.html


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> That's really nice. I particularly like the front door on it. It's really sleek.
> 
> If you put a fan behind the socket, would it get much airflow?


A slimmer fan would have more airflow, but I suspect a dremel would be the best bet if you want airflow.

I can feel with my finger that there is a tiny amount of airflow moving behind the motherboard tray, but it isn't much. My HDD bays are full, so it could be that the air is slipping between and around them. (Near the side panels.)


----------



## bigdayve

Thanks for the suggestions on cases. Both of those cases look really nice and are what I'm looking for. My spouse would really like the green Phanteks one ( : I'm looking to cool behind the mobo, not just for the socket temp, but to see if I can cool the VRM a little too. Since it looks like I might have to cut up a case to do it, I'll probably practice on the one I have at some point in the next few months. If I do, I'll post my findings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I already had to bite my tongue once. But now I won't
> please. you dont know anything about amd gpus, let alone power draw. I still remember when you said your 660tis would take a 7970 and it could not touch a 7950.
> 
> As to power draw. Omg ... once you start ocing nvidia cards their power spikes just as much. Amd just does not try to hide it. As to how much. Less then $5 per month.


Haha, calm down dude, no reason to get off like this.

True i don't know anything about AMD gpus an nor i want to because i like nvidia better and i have the right to have my own opinion.
Yet again you make a claim that is not only out of context but also false.. if you want to quote me plz do it correctly.. i NEVER said that my 660ti would beat 7970..i can recall the post and it was with rangerjr1 and it was about overclocking to which he replied that i couldnt beat his 7970 and the only thing i said was maybe because i didnt know much about gpu overclocking at that time. You are talking about a post dates more than 2 years back which i still had a lot to learn about it and still do...

Just relax and stop this attitute you have towards me because even.when i am right you will find a way to bash or try to shut me up which isnt making things better you know.

I am on my phone btw so excuse me for the spelling.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Haha, calm down dude, no reason to get off like this.
> 
> True i don't know anything about AMD gpus an nor i want to because i like nvidia better and i have the right to have my own opinion.
> Yet again you make a claim that is not only out of context but also false.. if you want to quote me plz do it correctly.. i NEVER said that my 660ti would beat 7970..i can recall the post and it was with rangerjr1 and it was about overclocking to which he replied that i couldnt beat his 7970 and the only thing i said was maybe because i didnt know much about gpu overclocking at that time. You are talking about a post dates more than 2 years back which i still had a lot to learn about it and still do...
> 
> Just relax and stop this attitute you have towards me because even.when i am right you will find a way to bash or try to shut me up which isnt making things better you know.
> 
> I am on my phone btw so excuse me for the spelling.


I think it is better to not tell your opinion if you dont know stuff about the subject especially on the internet and especially when confessing of being biased..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> help me decide lol
> 
> i got a r9290 was thinking of upgrading my card, will the 480s be better or they within each other?


They are within each other. But,

Yep, there's a but.

I have tested a 390 and that 8GB of VRAM really makes a difference when textures get heavy. So in there, the 8GB 480 makes a lot more sense.

Also note that they consume less power. So yeah.

Unfortunately, the used market has been hit big by these recent releases. You might find it difficult to sell your card.

And if you look at nVidia cards, there are plenty of chances to score better ones. 980ti?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They are within each other. But,
> 
> Yep, there's a but.
> 
> I have tested a 390 and that 8GB of VRAM really makes a difference when textures get heavy. So in there, the 8GB 480 makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Also note that they consume less power. So yeah.
> 
> Unfortunately, the used market has been hit big by these recent releases. You might find it difficult to sell your card.
> 
> And if you look at nVidia cards, there are plenty of chances to score better ones. 980ti?


cant afford a 980ti sadly, downfall of having a big family lol

will probably wait for the strix 480 to come out n get that


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> They are within each other. But,
> 
> Yep, there's a but.
> 
> I have tested a 390 and that 8GB of VRAM really makes a difference when textures get heavy. So in there, the 8GB 480 makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Also note that they consume less power. So yeah.
> 
> Unfortunately, the used market has been hit big by these recent releases. You might find it difficult to sell your card.
> 
> And if you look at nVidia cards, there are plenty of chances to score better ones. 980ti?
> 
> 
> 
> cant afford a 980ti sadly, downfall of having a big family lol
> 
> will probably wait for the strix 480 to come out n get that
Click to expand...

Might give the Strix version a miss, heatpipes aren't really making good contact again.

The GTX 1060 is also worth a look as well if the price is right (haven't checked UK pricing for a while)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Might give the Strix version a miss, heatpipes aren't really making good contact again.
> 
> The GTX 1060 is also worth a look as well if the price is right (haven't checked UK pricing for a while)


they around same price (ish)

prefer amd these days though....ever since i sold my 660tis, dunno why though...just do lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Might give the Strix version a miss, heatpipes aren't really making good contact again.
> 
> The GTX 1060 is also worth a look as well if the price is right (haven't checked UK pricing for a while)
> 
> 
> 
> they around same price (ish)
> 
> prefer amd these days though....ever since i sold my 660tis, dunno why though...just do lol
Click to expand...

That's fair enough man, in that case I'd look at Sapphire, MSI, Powercolor and XFX cards, all good coolers + warranties


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's fair enough man, in that case I'd look at Sapphire, MSI, Powercolor and XFX cards, all good coolers + warranties


will do thanks, ill never go asus again....this 290 is the worst overclocker ive ever had....piss poor so i leave it at stock


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's fair enough man, in that case I'd look at Sapphire, MSI, Powercolor and XFX cards, all good coolers + warranties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will do thanks, ill never go asus again....this 290 is the worst overclocker ive ever had....piss poor so i leave it at stock
Click to expand...

I don't mind Asus' cards, haven't had one for a while but I'd be willing to give them another go if they had a plate between the heatpipes and the ASIC


----------



## mus1mus

A lot of negative talks around for the strix lately.

RX 480 prices here are just insane! Really, round here, if I am to buy a card, it'll be a used 980TI. Can't go wrong with them IMO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A lot of negative talks around for the strix lately.
> 
> RX 480 prices here are just insane! Really, round here, if I am to buy a card, it'll be a used 980TI. Can't go wrong with them IMO.


Here's why:



And I'd agree, a used 980Ti would be a much better option if they are around the same price there :/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A lot of negative talks around for the strix lately.
> 
> RX 480 prices here are just insane! Really, round here, if I am to buy a card, it'll be a used 980TI. Can't go wrong with them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd agree, a used 980Ti would be a much better option if they are around the same price there :/
Click to expand...

Hard to resist a B-stock 980ti classified for the prices EVGA has been advertising here in the states.

EDIT: I've had at least 3 asus video cards, solid, but not very good clockers - my powercolor 6970 will embarrass my asus direct cu ii 6970 and run cooler/ quiter too boot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A lot of negative talks around for the strix lately.
> 
> RX 480 prices here are just insane! Really, round here, if I am to buy a card, it'll be a used 980TI. Can't go wrong with them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd agree, a used 980Ti would be a much better option if they are around the same price there :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to resist a B-stock 980ti classified for the prices EVGA has been advertising here in the states.
Click to expand...

I've no doubt, 980Ti prices here are pretty good as well but I can't quite justify one since I'm on my PC less and less these these days......


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A lot of negative talks around for the strix lately.
> 
> RX 480 prices here are just insane! Really, round here, if I am to buy a card, it'll be a used 980TI. Can't go wrong with them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd agree, a used 980Ti would be a much better option if they are around the same price there :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to resist a B-stock 980ti classified for the prices EVGA has been advertising here in the states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've no doubt, 980Ti prices here are pretty good as well but I can't quite justify one since I'm on my PC less and less these these days......
Click to expand...

Suffering from cpu burnout?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A lot of negative talks around for the strix lately.
> 
> RX 480 prices here are just insane! Really, round here, if I am to buy a card, it'll be a used 980TI. Can't go wrong with them IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd agree, a used 980Ti would be a much better option if they are around the same price there :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to resist a B-stock 980ti classified for the prices EVGA has been advertising here in the states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've no doubt, 980Ti prices here are pretty good as well but I can't quite justify one since I'm on my PC less and less these these days......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suffering from cpu burnout?
Click to expand...

New job, not much time for PC stuff lately.

Trying to focus on getting some gaming done now and even having a struggle with that, Fury X got some display corruption happening so got an RMA done on it, new one will be here end of the week , I loaned out my Titanium to a mate for HWBot so I'm back on the Tomahawk atm.

Basically it all comes down to a lack of time and if I kept at it I'd just burn myself out


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats on the job at least


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats on the job at least


Tbh it's the happiest I've been in a long time, long hours, pay isn't great but I'm really liking the work so it makes up for it.

I still play around with hardware and do my own little pieces but just not as often anymore, I've got a couple of little things in the works that'll be fun (especially in the lead up to Vega) but I still need a 290x to complete the puzzle there.

Also hoping to get something done with Zen just after it launches but I really need to know the pricing before I can commit to anything there


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats on the job at least
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh it's the happiest I've been in a long time, long hours, pay isn't great but I'm really liking the work so it makes up for it.
> 
> I still play around with hardware and do my own little pieces but just not as often anymore, I've got a couple of little things in the works that'll be fun (especially in the lead up to Vega) but I still need a 290x to complete the puzzle there.
> 
> Also hoping to get something done with Zen just after it launches but I really need to know the pricing before I can commit to anything there
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you are enjoying the new gig.









My wife had lost her job of 18 years last march and had been looking for something since. After months of rejections letters, she got offered 3 different jobs on the same day....







( Friday).
It's in a different field than she had been in and will take advantage of her other college major - I think she will be much happier in this job as well.

As a bonus, I think my Zen budget just got a little boost


----------



## mus1mus

You guys are doing well.

Cheers!


----------



## MrPerforations

so I got some overclock out of this thing, only 4.4, but did anyone else notice that micro stutter reduces when you increase the core clock?.
just watch a you tube about micro stutter and miss-aligned frames and improving frame rates will reduce stutter.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys,

I discovered something else that causes my PC shut downs when doing Network benchmarks.

Its my Killer E2200 network... I was looking on the net and i am reading nothing but problems with this ****ty nic..

I just moved to another house and i forgot my internet cable so i had to borrow a friends USB WIFI stick and its doing a much better job than that stupid Killer network.. It causes all kinds of problems i was reading but its not the driver but the network manager that is causing this, when people install only the driver it should work properly.

I am planning to go WIFI with my PC and i am looking at this Asus USB WIFI stick: https://www.asus.com/nl/Networking/USBAC56/

My logical thinking tells me that USB network is better than PCIe card because there can be some interference or something from inside of the PC but i am no network expert.

I would love to hear some input from you guys.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I discovered something else that causes my PC shut downs when doing Network benchmarks.
> 
> Its my Killer E2200 network... I was looking on the net and i am reading nothing but problems with this ****ty nic..
> 
> I just moved to another house and i forgot my internet cable so i had to borrow a friends USB WIFI stick and its doing a much better job than that stupid Killer network.. It causes all kinds of problems i was reading but its not the driver but the network manager that is causing this, when people install only the driver it should work properly.
> 
> I am planning to go WIFI with my PC and i am looking at this Asus USB WIFI stick: https://www.asus.com/nl/Networking/USBAC56/
> 
> My logical thinking tells me that USB network is better than PCIe card because there can be some interference or something from inside of the PC but i am no network expert.
> 
> I would love to hear some input from you guys.


I recommend updating your bios firmware if you have not already done so first. Also, I have a MSI 970 Gaming at work and, at least so far, I have had no issues with the Killer NIC that is on it. (Killer E2205 Gigabit LAN controller.) What testing programs are you using?


----------



## Mega Man

Every usb wifi stick I ever used was nothing but a headache (cheap and expensive) only pcie or integrated (still pcie) since. Admittedly I have not tried since wifi "g"

They worked fine for basic browsing but when gaming it was crap


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I discovered something else that causes my PC shut downs when doing Network benchmarks.
> 
> Its my Killer E2200 network... I was looking on the net and i am reading nothing but problems with this ****ty nic..
> 
> 2: I just moved to another house and i forgot my internet cable so i had to borrow a friends USB WIFI stick and its doing a much better job than that stupid Killer network.. It causes all kinds of problems i was reading but 1:*its not the driver but the network manager that is causing this, when people install only the driver it should work properly.*
> 
> I am planning to go WIFI with my PC and i am looking at this Asus USB WIFI stick: https://www.asus.com/nl/Networking/USBAC56/
> 
> My logical thinking tells me that USB network is better than PCIe card because there can be some interference or something from inside of the PC but i am no network expert.
> 
> I would love to hear some input from you guys.


1st, There's your answer.

Why would you even use a Network Manager anyway?

2nd, You moved to a new house. The new connection may simply be better in the first place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Every usb wifi stick I ever used was nothing but a headache (cheap and expensive) only pcie or integrated (still pcie) since. Admittedly I have not tried since wifi "g"
> 
> They worked fine for basic browsing but when gaming it was crap


They are crap as always. The latency introduced by the USB Protocol may always be a tad higher than built-in NICs.

Simply put it, the USB Device will already induce latency. The USB chipset too. That's at least a couple of devices introducing latency into the path.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I recommend updating your bios firmware if you have not already done so first. Also, I have a MSI 970 Gaming at work and, at least so far, I have had no issues with the Killer NIC that is on it. (Killer E2205 Gigabit LAN controller.) What testing programs are you using?


There is only one BIOS for this motherboard and i don't think that BIOS has anything to do with the network to be honest.

I have Killer E2200 and its very laggy, i noticed this during browsing on Facebook and YouTube and when i am on Google clicking on an website or image it loads very slow sometimes. It has also an memory bug or something because it eats up memory.

When i run this speed test: http://speedtest.operator.nl/kpn/

My PC goes in a sort of save mode or whatever, everything goes off but the fans, cooler and the lights are still running..

Now when i use the borrowed USB cheapo WIFI adapter i noticed that the pages are being loaded much faster and its less laggy..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I recommend updating your bios firmware if you have not already done so first. Also, I have a MSI 970 Gaming at work and, at least so far, I have had no issues with the Killer NIC that is on it. (Killer E2205 Gigabit LAN controller.) What testing programs are you using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Every usb wifi stick I ever used was nothing but a headache (cheap and expensive) only pcie or integrated (still pcie) since. Admittedly I have not tried since wifi "g"
> 
> They worked fine for basic browsing but when gaming it was crap


I see, so the PCIe would be the better option than? I guess i have to try for myself what fits my needs i think, i am reading so much different things about which is better USB or PCIe with networking that i can't get my head around it lol. Fortunately i can buy USB first maybe and try it for a month and if it doesn't work properly i can return it and get something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I recommend updating your bios firmware if you have not already done so first. Also, I have a MSI 970 Gaming at work and, at least so far, I have had no issues with the Killer NIC that is on it. (Killer E2205 Gigabit LAN controller.) What testing programs are you using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1st, There's your answer.
> 
> Why would you even use a Network Manager anyway?
> 
> 2nd, You moved to a new house. The new connection may simply be better in the first place.
> They are crap as always. The latency introduced by the USB Protocol may always be a tad higher than built-in NICs.
> 
> Simply put it, the USB Device will already induce latency. The USB chipset too. That's at least a couple of devices introducing latency into the path.


Yeah i know, but the problem is is that i cannot install the driver only.. I have to install the Killer performance suite as well unfortunately..

Well, i went from 100/100 MB/s fiber optics Internet to only 50 MB/s with the same company and same router and i noticed a big difference when using the cheapo USB WIFI stick to Killer network..

When i load a YouTube video now its very fast compared to Killer network.. Its not only because its crappy performance i want to go with WIFI but also i need a very very long cable from my router to the PC so WIFI is much more convenient in this case.


----------



## mus1mus

A bit of digging gave me this: http://www.killernetworking.com/product-support/driver-downloads/standard-drivers/item/drivers-only

Try it.

EDIT:

opps!

You can use it atm.







you don't have a cable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of digging gave me this: http://www.killernetworking.com/product-support/driver-downloads/standard-drivers/item/drivers-only
> 
> Try it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> opps!
> 
> You can use it atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have a cable.


Yeah, i tried it but it keeps installing the performance suite for some reason otherwise it doesn't work.. i decided i don't like Killer anymore from now on lol

On another note, my mind tells me to get the Asus Sabertooth R3.0 but my feeling tells me not to do it and save for ZEN, it also costs an eye watering 200 euro's here which is waay to expensive for an end of life platform if you ask me... #the struggleisreal lol


----------



## mus1mus

There are no executable files on the folders from that download link I gave you. lol


----------



## hurricane28

I saw it but there is an possibility to only download the driver only but that still installs the performance suite lol

But now i just ran the speed test again from the former page i posted and i get the same result as with the Killer network.. PC shuts down and i have to flip the switch on the PSU in order to shut it down and restart again..

What could this be? I completely uninstalled the Killer driver and performance suite.. Is there anyone brave enough to run the speed test to see if they have the same problem as me?


----------



## mus1mus

Probably a Bad IRQ Request.

Again, the dload link I gave you only includes inf files. You simply need to point the hardware to the driver inf files.









Ohh wait, did you get the Windows 10 1607 - aka The Anniversary update?

Hou might need to revert back to 1511 if that's the case. And wait for the drivers to support the latest and the meh Windows 10.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah maybe, but can that cause an shutdown of the system? I mean, i heard some crazy stuff but complete shut down?

I am running 1607 yes but i have this problem before this update and as a matter a fact i haven't seen any downsides from this update and it made things even faster but thnx for the advice.

I personally think its the Killer Network that is to blame in this case as i read a lot of problems with it regarding my issues.
Besides, WIFI is more convenient in my apartment now because i don't want to buy that log cat6e cables in the first place. I need at least 50m of it and that will cost me almost 100 euro's or more which i am not keen on spending on internet cable alone..

I go to MediaMarket in the afternoon and ask there if they have an solution and perhaps give me some advice to which is better PCIe or USB adapter.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah maybe, but can that cause an shutdown of the system? I mean, i heard some crazy stuff but complete shut down?
> 
> I am running 1607 yes but i have this problem before this update and as a matter a fact i haven't seen any downsides from this update and it made things even faster but thnx for the advice.
> 
> I personally think its the Killer Network that is to blame in this case as i read a lot of problems with it regarding my issues.
> Besides, WIFI is more convenient in my apartment now because i don't want to buy that log cat6e cables in the first place. I need at least 50m of it and that will cost me almost 100 euro's or more which i am not keen on spending on internet cable alone..
> 
> I go to MediaMarket in the afternoon and ask there if they have an solution and perhaps give me some advice to which is better PCIe or USB adapter.


I would not except a MediaMarkt employee to actually be able to give you good advice regarding your question. I'm certain that they will give you _an_ answer though.

Cable ethernet is always a better choice than wifi from a technical point of view. Wifi increases latency, especially in places where the 2.4Ghz band is crowded. Good 802.11ac routers and adapters with many antennas can help mitigate that problem a bit but for online multiplayer games that require fast reaction times ethernet cable connection is always preferable.

That said, if you have to route the cable through multiple rooms and drill holes in walls etc. then you really might want to try wifi first and see how that works for you.

btw. why is the onboard ethernet not working for you?


----------



## mus1mus

I have had the same issue with X99 due to a bad Audio Driver. Doing some sketchy things on either Windows 10 or 7. BSOD on my end pointing towards the said audio driver. I rarely use audio with benchmarking anyway.









Bad IRQ assignments always mean OS failure anyway.

50meters of LAN cable? Wow. Just buy a PCIe wifi card then.









Technically though, CAT5 will do just fine for a 50m run considering you will just use it on a single computer. Less bandwidth to cope. When you are talking about heavy bandwidth usage (Gbps) then CAT6A is recommended.

I have used that with physical interconnection between our offices on different building floors. Due to them passing on heavy bandwidth between the master to the slave switches. Carrying all the data from a group of 100+ (will likely become 200+) computers from one floor to the servers and and www. communications.


----------



## gertruude

i know a few of you have had aio's so i ask one question

which one to buy?

can't make mind up....was looking at 240s and 360(thermaltake & RaijinteksTriton)

ideas and thoughts pls, This will be replacing a d15

would make a thread of my own but i prefer this thread for obvious reasons


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i know a few of you have had aio's so i ask one question
> 
> which one to buy?
> 
> can't make mind up....was looking at 240s and 360(thermaltake)
> 
> ideas and thoughts pls, This will be replacing a d15
> 
> would make a thread of my own but i prefer this thread for obvious reasons


If you've already got a NH-D15 then you'd need a 280mm or higher for it to be worth it imo

Corsairs H110i GT (not GTX) is a good one, 280mm rad, CoolIT designed and the mounting for AMD is damn easy, stock fans are a bit crummy though so I replaced them with some 140mm Noctua Redux ones.

Fractal also have the S36, 360mm full copper rad, decent fans, installation is ok, pump can be noisy (comes with a low voltage adaptor) and it's also pricy.

I can't recommend the EK Predator for anyone with an AMD system unless you plan on getting a separate AMD block for it as the mounting hardware doesn't fit my board (CVF-Z)

Thermaltake has the Water 3.0 in a 360mm as well, haven't used it personally but it's an Asetek design so it'll work well enough, fans are good though (have used them)

I know there are others but that's all I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you've already got a NH-D15 then you'd need a 280mm or higher for it to be worth it imo
> 
> Corsairs H110i GT (not GTX) is a good one, 280mm rad, CoolIT designed and the mounting for AMD is damn easy, stock fans are a bit crummy though so I replaced them with some 140mm Noctua Redux ones.
> 
> Fractal also have the S36, 360mm full copper rad, decent fans, installation is ok, pump can be noisy (comes with a low voltage adaptor) and it's also pricy.
> 
> I can't recommend the EK Predator for anyone with an AMD system unless you plan on getting a separate AMD block for it as the mounting hardware doesn't fit my board (CVF-Z)
> 
> Thermaltake has the Water 3.0 in a 360mm as well, haven't used it personally but it's an Asetek design so it'll work well enough, fans are good though (have used them)
> 
> I know there are others but that's all I can think of off the top of my head


thanks for replying

if i was going with 360 rads i found the s36, thermaltake or raijintek triton

the fractal and thermaltake are about the same price but the raijintek is nearly £60 cheaper.....is the price increase worth it or does raijintek have to price it so cheap cus its crap lol


----------



## chuckv916

I would definitely recommend the Corsair H110i GT. I mounted in the bottom of a Corsair 600C as an intake with 4 Noctua 140mm fans, and it keeps my FX-8350 chill. I have never seen my temps go over 135 Fahrenheit.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> the fractal and thermaltake are about the same price but the raijintek is nearly £60 cheaper.....is the price increase worth it or does raijintek have to price it so cheap cus its crap lol


From the reviews i read while doing research, raijintek seemed to have a higher than normal rate of "issues". I went with Thermaltake for my first AIO water cooler and have been happy with the results the Water 3.0 with RGB lighting has provided. Zero issues since i installed it about 3-6 months ago. I have a history of trusting Thermaltake hardware and gladly paid a bit extra for the peace of mind.

My recommendation would be to do your due diligence in researching each product from a variety of customer reviews on several different sites, to some reputable tech reviewers if you can find them.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you've already got a NH-D15 then you'd need a 280mm or higher for it to be worth it imo
> 
> Corsairs H110i GT (not GTX) is a good one, 280mm rad, CoolIT designed and the mounting for AMD is damn easy, stock fans are a bit crummy though so I replaced them with some 140mm Noctua Redux ones.
> 
> Fractal also have the S36, 360mm full copper rad, decent fans, installation is ok, pump can be noisy (comes with a low voltage adaptor) and it's also pricy.
> 
> I can't recommend the EK Predator for anyone with an AMD system unless you plan on getting a separate AMD block for it as the mounting hardware doesn't fit my board (CVF-Z)
> 
> Thermaltake has the Water 3.0 in a 360mm as well, haven't used it personally but it's an Asetek design so it'll work well enough, fans are good though (have used them)
> 
> I know there are others but that's all I can think of off the top of my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for replying
> 
> if i was going with 360 rads i found the s36, thermaltake or raijintek triton
> 
> the fractal and thermaltake are about the same price but the raijintek is nearly £60 cheaper.....is the price increase worth it or does raijintek have to price it so cheap cus its crap lol
Click to expand...

Fractal is all copper rad and expandable, Thermaltake is aluminium and non-expandable, Raijintek is aluminium and expandable.

I've used a Raijintek Triton 240 and while it was pretty good for the price the Fractal and Thermaltake coolers are just better.

For the S36 i got a max temp of 46c with my 8370 at 4.8 with 1.452v on the low fan speed setting so that should give you an idea


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> From the reviews i read while doing research, raijintek seemed to have a higher than normal rate of "issues". I went with Thermaltake for my first AIO water cooler and have been happy with the results the Water 3.0 with RGB lighting has provided. Zero issues since i installed it about 3-6 months ago. I have a history of trusting Thermaltake hardware and gladly paid a bit extra for the peace of mind.
> 
> My recommendation would be to do your due diligence in researching each product from a variety of customer reviews on several different sites, to some reputable tech reviewers if you can find them.


already done the research still cant make up my mind LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fractal is all copper rad and expandable, Thermaltake is aluminium and non-expandable, Raijintek is aluminium and expandable.
> 
> I've used a Raijintek Triton 240 and while it was pretty good for the price the Fractal and Thermaltake coolers are just better.
> 
> For the *S36 i got a max temp of 46c with my 8370 at 4.8* with 1.452v on the low fan speed setting so that should give you an idea


interesting my dear watson....low fan speed too, thats pretty good innit


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> From the reviews i read while doing research, raijintek seemed to have a higher than normal rate of "issues". I went with Thermaltake for my first AIO water cooler and have been happy with the results the Water 3.0 with RGB lighting has provided. Zero issues since i installed it about 3-6 months ago. I have a history of trusting Thermaltake hardware and gladly paid a bit extra for the peace of mind.
> 
> My recommendation would be to do your due diligence in researching each product from a variety of customer reviews on several different sites, to some reputable tech reviewers if you can find them.
> 
> 
> 
> already done the research still cant make up my mind LOL
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Fractal is all copper rad and expandable, Thermaltake is aluminium and non-expandable, Raijintek is aluminium and expandable.
> 
> I've used a Raijintek Triton 240 and while it was pretty good for the price the Fractal and Thermaltake coolers are just better.
> 
> For the *S36 i got a max temp of 46c with my 8370 at 4.8* with 1.452v on the low fan speed setting so that should give you an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interesting my dear watson....low fan speed too, thats pretty good innit
Click to expand...

I'd link it but I'm not allowed to haha.

But yeah, it's a pretty good cooler, my main issues with it are the price, noisy pump (can be solved) and the anti-kink coils around the tubing


----------



## cssorkinman

I don't think you could go wrong with either the corsair or thermaltake Gertie. Might have slightly better cooling for long duration heavy loads on the 360mm thermaltake. The fans are on my 2.0 extreme were quieter than my early corsairs, but I think the new h-100 GTX's I have are nearly as quiet when both are running full bore.
Good luck


----------



## bigdayve

Too bad you're in GB. I'd make you an offer on that D15 if you were in the US :/


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think you could go wrong with either the corsair or thermaltake Gertie. Might have slightly better cooling for long duration heavy loads on the 360mm thermaltake. The fans are on my 2.0 extreme were quieter than my early corsairs, but I think the new h-100 GTX's I have are nearly as quiet when both are running full bore.
> Good luck


Decided to go with the fractal s36 was close with the thermaltake though lol, i might even change me mind before i buy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Too bad you're in GB. I'd make you an offer on that D15 if you were in the US :/


I wouldnt sell it anyhow mate, id keep it as a backup incase of failure


----------



## Johan45

I've had a TT 2.0 extreme running daily in my HTPC for ~ 3 years now if that helps. Runs the 9370 at 4.6 easy OC nice and quiet.


----------



## MrPerforations

that's a nice pick gertruude, but did you check the watercooling shops bargin bin?, I found my xspc raystorm 360 kit in a bin for £120 (damaged box and scratched waterblock). might be worth a look.
you guy notice, I'm always buying cheap stuff ? and never second hand either.
just checked and , theres no deal like that at the place I bought atm.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> that's a nice pick gertruude, but did you check the watercooling shops bargin bin?, I found my xspc raystorm 360 kit in a bin for £120 (damaged box and scratched waterblock). might be worth a look.
> you guy notice, I'm always buying cheap stuff ? and never second hand either.
> just checked and , theres no deal like that at the place I bought atm.


ill keep my eye out

thanks


----------



## hurricane28

It depends if you want to expend or not. If you don't want to expand i would go with the Corsair units as they have been proving themselves over the years with quality and warranty. Corsair units always finish in the top 3 and the quality is just very good and so is the warranty. They have 5 years warranty which no other aio delivers and their rma department is painless in most cases.

If you want to expand i would go with the new Alphacool eisbaer 240 or 360. This is just my







Good luck with your choice.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It depends if you want to expend or not. If you don't want to expand i would go with the Corsair units as they have been proving themselves over the years with quality and warranty. Corsair units always finish in the top 3 and the quality is just very good and so is the warranty. They have 5 years warranty which no other aio delivers and their rma department is painless in most cases.
> 
> If you want to expand i would go with the new Alphacool eisbaer 240 or 360. This is just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your choice.


i wosh i could say quality was there when i purchased corsair...both my h80 and then my h80i pump both died within days but the refund process was pretty streamlined after a failed rma...been using my swiftech h220x now for years...the corsair model did have one upside...when the pump failed the led let me know it wasnt working both times lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i know a few of you have had aio's so i ask one question
> 
> which one to buy?
> 
> can't make mind up....was looking at 240s and 360(thermaltake & RaijinteksTriton)
> 
> ideas and thoughts pls, This will be replacing a d15
> 
> would make a thread of my own but i prefer this thread for obvious reasons


none keep the big Air


----------



## slavovid

I have a question. I did some OC on the 8350 with an OC-ed Boost but since i moved to W10 i see the boost clock activating on 4 cores at once. Before on W7 i was seeing only 1 core get boosted high.

Now after a month on W10 few days ago i had one system freeze so i ran some burn tests and noticed an error so lowered the OC from 4.2 + 4.85 boost to 4.0 + 4.6 boost

My question is am i seeing this wrong and W7 was boosting 4 cores at once or is this W10 thing and can i make it act like W7
I am thinking that due to fact 4 cores get boosted to 4.8 i need more vcore to sustain them as opposed to just 1 boosting.
Also i don't want all 8 or even 4 cores getting boosted because my target for the boost is 1 core for that DX11 heavy single threaded needs


----------



## Melcar

I would not bother with turbo core if you are overclocking. More headaches.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> I have a question. I did some OC on the 8350 with an OC-ed Boost but since i moved to W10 i see the boost clock activating on 4 cores at once. Before on W7 i was seeing only 1 core get boosted high.
> 
> Now after a month on W10 few days ago i had one system freeze so i ran some burn tests and noticed an error so lowered the OC from 4.2 + 4.85 boost to 4.0 + 4.6 boost
> 
> My question is am i seeing this wrong and W7 was boosting 4 cores at once or is this W10 thing and can i make it act like W7
> I am thinking that due to fact 4 cores get boosted to 4.8 i need more vcore to sustain them as opposed to just 1 boosting.
> Also i don't want all 8 or even 4 cores getting boosted because my target for the boost is 1 core for that DX11 heavy single threaded needs


AFAIK the AMD Turbo applies to as many cores/threads as it requires; you haven't got an option to delineate a per-core turbo speed like you would whilst doing turbo/offset OC on an Intel chip. If you really want the best possible single-threaded performance your best bet is still going to be to set your best possible stable overclock without relying on the turbo feature. If you can stabilise a 4.6ish OC with power-saving options enabled you'll get a bit of power-saving. As far as truly limiting Turbo you'd have to lock down cores in the BIOS, turning your eight cores into four or what have you.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I would not bother with turbo core if you are overclocking. More headaches.


It definitely seems useless with an E chip because APM needs to be turned on and that throttles things to 95W TDP, killing multicore performance.

I tried all sorts of settings and nothing was even close to as optimal as a static overclock.

This was an issue with Broadwell C, too, since those chips were rated for 65W. Only boards capable of bypassing that were good for overclocking (along with those that could separately clock the EDRAM). However, I assume such boards would be able to leave turbo intact.


----------



## slavovid

Static OC at 4.6 causes much higher running temperatures compared to what i was getting on 4.2 + boost to 4.85

I want the single threaded performance for the needs of DX11 titles and that was usually needed on 1 core. My guess is the game that i usually play - WoW got a new game patch and that could have resulted in more threads being spread equally across the cores thus the system OC's the 4 cores as it needs. I will check some other games tonight to see how they behave.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Static OC at 4.6 causes much higher running temperatures compared to what i was getting on 4.2 + boost to 4.85
> 
> I want the single threaded performance for the needs of DX11 titles and that was usually needed on 1 core. My guess is the game that i usually play - WoW got a new game patch and that could have resulted in more threads being spread equally across the cores thus the system OC's the 4 cores as it needs. I will check some other games tonight to see how they behave.


I guess it depends heavily on the TDP of your chip. My 95W TDP E chips are useless with turbo overclocking because it tanks multicore performance horribly, at least when I tested in Cinebench. Having APM on at all tanks multicore horribly. A static overclock, by contrast, beats a much higher APM-on overclock (4.4 static beating 4.7 APM handily - probably even 4.0 beats 4.7 APM-on).

I tried everything. Mild turbo overclock. Big jump for the turbo. Disabling cores. One integer core per module. Etc. etc. The TDP problem was unavoidable and disabling things tanks multicore, too. If you're running a 220W TDP or something then that's a different story, I guess.


----------



## turbobooster

not bad i think

http://valid.x86.fr/fc7uik


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> Static OC at 4.6 causes much higher running temperatures compared to what i was getting on 4.2 + boost to 4.85
> 
> I want the single threaded performance for the needs of DX11 titles and that was usually needed on 1 core. My guess is the game that i usually play - WoW got a new game patch and that could have resulted in more threads being spread equally across the cores thus the system OC's the 4 cores as it needs. I will check some other games tonight to see how they behave.


Just dropping this here:
If the chip runs hot with fixed Voltage, it will also run hot with Turbo Boost ON when the chip goes into berserk mode. Especially when you said 4.6 is already too hot for your liking yet, you are gunning for 4.8.

Are you really getting that? IMO it should at least be marginally stable at 4.8 fixed and runs within the thermal bounds or you will simply push it to fail, throttle, and cause you issues.

You first need to dial in the max clocks that your chip can handle in a fixed clock and Voltages before doing an adaptive Turbo Boost mode. Why?

Simply put it, there is a big chance the CPU will turbo at the max clock if it is stable and within thermals wiyh a heavy threaded load. And there, your system will give out better performance even in single threaded apps due to the fact that each instruction can be executed once and not repeatedly due to innate error correction.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> not bad i think
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fc7uik


Errrm. We feast in stable overclock proofs rather than max verification shizzle!


----------



## turbobooster

i know, but with the high temps outside i never can cool it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> i know, but with the high temps outside i never can cool it


Most of us need to back down the max clocks a bit during certain times of the year. Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Most of us need to back down the max clocks a bit during certain times of the year. Nothing to be ashamed of.


i know, but booting with 1.432v is not bad i think, but indeed i did a step down


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> i know, but booting with 1.432v is not bad i think, but indeed i did a step down


Booting is one thing. These chips are not like other CPUs that the Voltage needed between a Validation run is not too far away from being stable.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> i know, but with the high temps outside i never can cool it


I could cool my 1.5 V 5 GHz 8320 and 290X with only 360 mm rad space


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> i know, but booting with 1.432v is not bad i think, but indeed i did a step down
> 
> 
> 
> Booting is one thing. These chips are not like other CPUs that the Voltage needed between a Validation run is not too far away from being stable.
Click to expand...

I think his psu would poop itself at 5 ghz on the cpu and pulling a 390x with any kind of load.


----------



## Johan45

This looks pretty promising. Zen vs broadwell E in blender both at 3.0G Zen comes out on top barely


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I guess it depends heavily on the TDP of your chip. My 95W TDP E chips are useless with turbo overclocking because it tanks multicore performance horribly, at least when I tested in Cinebench. Having APM on at all tanks multicore horribly. A static overclock, by contrast, beats a much higher APM-on overclock (4.4 static beating 4.7 APM handily - probably even 4.0 beats 4.7 APM-on).
> 
> I tried everything. Mild turbo overclock. Big jump for the turbo. Disabling cores. One integer core per module. Etc. etc. The TDP problem was unavoidable and disabling things tanks multicore, too. If you're running a 220W TDP or something then that's a different story, I guess.


APM is worthless, its like the power limit on newer GPUs. You can do overclocking with turbo/c-states without it on the right motherboard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This looks pretty promising. Zen vs broadwell E in blender both at 3.0G Zen comes out on top barely


Good to see , thanks for sharing that

EDIT: the only downside is , i probably wont be able to afford it....lol


----------



## Johan45

I think AMD will HAVE to be reasonable in their pricing if they want to win back consumers from the blue team


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just dropping this here:
> If the chip runs hot with fixed Voltage, it will also run hot with Turbo Boost ON when the chip goes into berserk mode. Especially when you said 4.6 is already too hot for your liking yet, you are gunning for 4.8.
> 
> Are you really getting that? IMO it should at least be marginally stable at 4.8 fixed and runs within the thermal bounds or you will simply push it to fail, throttle, and cause you issues.
> 
> You first need to dial in the max clocks that your chip can handle in a fixed clock and Voltages before doing an adaptive Turbo Boost mode. Why?
> 
> Simply put it, there is a big chance the CPU will turbo at the max clock if it is stable and within thermals wiyh a heavy threaded load. And there, your system will give out better performance even in single threaded apps due to the fact that each instruction can be executed once and not repeatedly due to innate error correction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errrm. We feast in stable overclock proofs rather than max verification shizzle!


I reached 4.5 stable on air running at 60 C during burn tests and 4.6 was unstable up until high temps 68

The thing is when i did 4.2 with boost to 4.8 it was boosting usually 1 core when gaming and max temps i was reaching while gaming for hours were 56 C with lowered speed fan profiles as opposed to the static clocks. Now i ran this for about a month now and changed to W10 meanwhile + WoW got it's next expansion upgrade now the game makes 4 cores boost and i started getting higher temps ~ 62C and this 1 freeze few nights ago that made me go check things.

I ran the Burn on 1 thread - 100 batches while playing the game and got an error at one point so i went in and added +1 step offset voltage
Re-did the test and got an error after a few hours but also got higher temps so i decided to go down to 4.0 boost to 4.6 with going to standard bus speeds and dialed back that +1 step to what was before that or ( +2 steps )
Now i am back at low temps even when 4 cores are boosted and running the burn while playing through the night results in 0 errors.


----------



## bigdayve

It sounds to me like you should stick with the 4.5 clock settings. 4.5ghz is a respectable OC for these chips. Maybe not by this forum's high standards, but it is good.

Does WOW run much better at 4.2 w/ 4.8 boost than it does at 4.5 static? With as many updates as that game has, I'd be surprised if it wasn't multi-threaded and well performing on Vishera.

Let's say you are able to tease out the extra 300 mhz on the boost clock compared to the static 4.5 ghz... 300mhz/4500mhz = 6.7%. Let's be generous and call it a 7% increase over your highest stable OC.

You may be able to get a 7% increase some of the time over the 4500mhz overclock. That's only if you pull off this complicated turbo overclock which could be totally out or reach. The real world advantage of that 7% may not be that big or even be worse :/. I would commend you for it and you would get bragging rights, but it seems to me you are setting yourself up for a hell of a lot of frustration if you insist on the 4.2 with 4.8 turbo OC.

I can't seem to clock past 4.6ghz. I wish I could run 5 ghz, but... 400mhz/4600mhz = 8.7%. I'm not willing to spend to the voltage, time, and money required to get that extra 9%.


----------



## slavovid

No no







i am rly satisfied with 4.0 and boost to 4.6

I was mostly curious why all of a sudden i started getting more than 1 cores boosted to the boost speed and i thought it's because of W10

WoW used to spread to 30-40 threads during game play in previous expansion and i can only assume they have tweaked it to spread even better this time around
1 of those threads is rly big and used to go to the boosted core while the others spread around making 4 cores work almost even.


----------



## slavovid

WoW - Pre Legion Invasion with lots of people casting stuff - falling meteors, multiple enemies and NPC's fighting 5 minutes test with everything on ultra on 1050p
WoW running on 43 threads you can see the spread across the cores is not bad at all

4 of the cores get boosted and not at all times even
Fans are running at up to 60% speeds


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slavovid*
> 
> WoW - Pre Legion Invasion with lots of people casting stuff - falling meteors, multiple enemies and NPC's fighting 5 minutes test with everything on ultra on 1050p
> WoW running on 43 threads you can see the spread across the cores is not bad at all
> 
> 4 of the cores get boosted and not at all times even
> Fans are running at up to 60% speeds


Just going to point out that weather something has 4 or 40 threads it may not be well threaded. If all 40 of those threads are waiting on a single thread to complete, you will be limited by that single thread.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think his psu would poop itself at 5 ghz on the cpu and pulling a 390x with any kind of load.


psu is good enough and i,m not aiming for a 5.0ghz stable cpu, i can not cool that, but stable at 4.7ghz is good enough


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Just going to point out that weather something has 4 or 40 threads it may not be well threaded. If all 40 of those threads are waiting on a single thread to complete, you will be limited by that single thread.


That's why i want to use a Boost rather than fixed clocks.
Having the core with the main thread boost itself in order for the other threads not to wait









overall i am satisfied with the current state and it is more than what i was hoping for with this state the single threaded performance jumps a lot compared to stock. According to passmark test from 1500 to 1700 score


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think AMD will HAVE to be reasonable in their pricing if they want to win back consumers from the blue team


They are apparently using high density lithography with a reasonably small chip design so I don't think Zen will be particularly costly for them to manufacture.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Johan45* 

This looks pretty promising. Zen vs broadwell E in blender both at 3.0G Zen comes out on top barely


----------



## Mega Man

sigh.... sigh........... sigh........

1 tdp IS NOT necessarily total power ......
2 amd does not control how people make am4 mobos, that is up to AIOs


----------



## Benjiw

Pretty exciting stuff from what i've seen so far. Fingers crossed for Zen to be a hit.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, this is some very good news. I am curious how much this 8 core AMD CPU costs. According to the benchmark it can compete with an 900 euro/dollar Intel CPU so i don't expect it to be very cheap.


----------



## bigdayve

It's hard not to think AMD is going to make some big mistakes, but even a flop would be better than their current lineup. I like that they're putting out more eight core processors with hyperthreading, that will help the CPU market all around.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, this is some very good news. I am curious how much this 8 core AMD CPU costs. According to the benchmark it can compete with an 900 euro/dollar Intel CPU so i don't expect it to be very cheap.


i dunno, if it performs I'd still buy one for a similar price to an intel. Would support the company and push on advances.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> It's hard not to think AMD is going to make some big mistakes, but even a flop would be better than their current lineup. I like that they're putting out more eight core processors with hyperthreading, that will help the CPU market all around.


Truth, glad more CPUs are multicore 6+ so devs have to account for it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> i dunno, if it performs I'd still buy one for a similar price to an intel. Would support the company and push on advances.
> Truth, glad more CPUs are multicore 6+ so devs have to account for it.


Yeah me too. I hope i can afford it when it comes out tho because i really would like something faster than my current setup.


----------



## SuperZan

Zen was always about bringing things back to at least a relative parity with Intel. Zen+ is where we may see things get really interesting but I'm quite keen on Zen as-is. If I can get Haswell-ish IPC in gaming tasks, the benefit of more cores/threads than mainstream i7, and at a lower price than the HEDT platform (in all likelihood) Zen will be too good to pass up.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> i dunno, if it performs I'd still buy one for a similar price to an intel. Would support the company and push on advances.
> Truth, glad more CPUs are multicore 6+ so devs have to account for it.


Since Moore's law is finally falling apart, it's hard to imagine that greater emphasis on multi-core setups isn't going to be part of the strategy for increasing performance. More work from the dev's will benefit us 6 and 8 core vishera owners too


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, this is some very good news. I am curious how much this 8 core AMD CPU costs. According to the benchmark it can compete with an 900 euro/dollar Intel CPU so i don't expect it to be very cheap.


I see this a lot but people need to remember that AMD needs to regain marketshare. They are not in the position to gouge. They need mindshare to regain marketshare. They will need to compete on price.

I'm no expert but it looks like Zen was designed to be more affordable to manufacture than less, hence the loss of things like a high focus on AVX-2 performance or the inclusion of AVX-512. No EDRAM. Not massive L3 or L4 caches. Density rather than performance library. Etc.


----------



## mus1mus

If they sell Zen 8C/16T competing with an Intel 6C/12T processors, they would fail to regain a good Market Share. Even with these leaks that it competes with Broadwell-E 6900K. They really must price Zen just above the mainstream offerings from Intel.

You have to remember the fact that Intel became the standard for CPU coding optimisations for the most part of application development. One benchmark cannot tell the story. So Zen should cost below the lowest Intel HEDT SKU up until they can fully optimise their architecture to utilize Intel standard Instruction sets. Then we'll see them competing with Intel HEDT for sure.

Then, Intel will be forced to drop their HEDT prices. We, the consumers win!

Maybe with a 16C/32T Zen, they can opt to compete with the highest HEDT SKU prices.


----------



## SuperZan

I think that they have to position Zen at the mainstream i5/i7 level for now. If they can offer more competitive per-core performance versus Intel's mainstream with the additional cores/threads it will be a great purchase even if it can't always match the latest and greatest or beat out HEDT. With some new income from that and success in the enterprise market we could see an HEDT competitor - Zen+ or whatever the codename is, I'd wager. A lot is riding on the desktop market in terms of mind-share, but I think even more in the server-space. They need that enterprise-grade cash!


----------



## Mega Man

This kinda talk always cracks me up.

We can speculate about speculation or wait and know. I'll wait then know.


----------



## SuperZan

I don't see anything wrong with wondering about the possibilities if one hasn't pinned their emotional well-being to the outcome. In my lab we speculate all the time, because we're able to divorce our idle pontifications from the practical reality which presents itself. So long as that's the way that people approach these things I don't see any harm in it. Certainly it's more interesting than the alternative.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *This kinda talk always cracks me up.*
> 
> We can speculate about speculation or wait and know. I'll wait then know.


Yeah what doesn't lol

I don't see anything wrong with talking/speculating about this matter to be honest.


----------



## Mega Man

Who said it was wrong. I said it makes me laugh.

It is like a primary debate speculation, or super bowl speculation. It makes me laugh


----------



## cssorkinman

Can we accept these 2 things about Zen as fact?
8c16t is at 95watt tdp and it performs about the same as broadwell-e in blender?


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can we accept these 2 things about Zen as fact?
> 8c16t is at 95watt tdp and it performs about the same as broadwell-e in blender?


Not sure where you are getting the 95watt TDP, but ill go as far as saying the final Zen config will likely hold similar results in blender when all is said and done with stock speeds of broadwell-e and stock speeds of Zen being neck and neck.

I dont think you can accept even that as fact until we have a real Zen chip though.

What we can say is fact is that AMD has shown clock for clock to have massively improved their IPC from their previous generations best showings.

Id love to see someone run a similar side by side blender test with same cores/thread counts using currently available AMD and intel offerings. We could get a better idea of the actual gains over BD line zen is sering in late ES samples.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can we accept these 2 things about Zen as fact?
> 8c16t is at 95watt tdp and it performs about the same as broadwell-e in blender?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you are getting the 95watt TDP, but ill go as far as saying the final Zen config will likely hold similar results in blender when all is said and done with stock speeds of broadwell-e and stock speeds of Zen being neck and neck.
> 
> I dont think you can accept even that as fact until we have a real Zen chip though.
> 
> What we can say is fact is that AMD has shown clock for clock to have massively improved their IPC from their previous generations best showings.
> 
> Id love to see someone run a similar side by side blender test with same cores/thread counts using currently available AMD and intel offerings. We could get a better idea of the actual gains over BD line zen is sering in late ES samples.
Click to expand...

Numerous slides and websites are reporting it to be 95 watt tdp for the 8 core 16 thread machine.

example


----------



## gapottberg

All sources i have seen would fit firmly in the speculation camp as opposed to the fact camp.

Until i see offical specs from AMD i wouldnt be calling it fact. Whatnis fact however is that AMD has claimed to have a variety of ways they plan to implememt Zen with multiple TDP configurations likely. I think its a safe bet to say they will likely offer a 95watt tdp model, but to say fotnsure it is the 8/16 one that will be marketed to enthusists seems a bit rash. Its possible it is...but i think their higher end stuff will most likely be higher TDP. Either way these are leaks...there are no facts regarding the TDP status of any model of Zen...8/16, 6/12, or 4/8...available at this time to my knowledge.


----------



## KarathKasun

AMD will match Intel's current TDP numbers. If you want anything higher, you can OC.


----------



## mus1mus

If they can achieve a 3.0 GHz 8C/16T Processor that can rival Intel's Haswell-E, that will become a huge achievement! However, it may seem too optimistic.

I'm leaning towards 130-and over personally. Looking at Intel's Broadwell-E.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know if someone is interested but i kinda solved my PC shutdowns when visiting speedtest.net.

It was the Flash player that was causing it... i uninstalled adobe Flash player and all is well now.. I don't know how or why it shuts down my PC when ever i did the test but i think it has to do with support or something. More sites simply don't support Flash anymore and using HTML5 instead. Its faster and more reliable than Flash.

I also had some problems with wifi on my PC but that also is being solved by buying an AC1200 USB adapter instead of the Linksys AC600 i had in the beginning. The AC1200 adapter is twice as fast as the AC600 which is weird because i only have 30Mb/s Internet at the moment and the AC600 should be more than powerful enough to handle it but the truth is the opposite..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know if someone is interested but i kinda solved my PC shutdowns when visiting speedtest.net.
> 
> It was the Flash player that was causing it... i uninstalled adobe Flash player and all is well now.. I don't know how or why it shuts down my PC when ever i did the test but i think it has to do with support or something. More sites simply don't support Flash anymore and using HTML5 instead. Its faster and more reliable than Flash.
> 
> I also had some problems with wifi on my PC but that also is being solved by buying an AC1200 USB adapter instead of the Linksys AC600 i had in the beginning. The AC1200 adapter is twice as fast as the AC600 which is weird because i only have 30Mb/s Internet at the moment and the AC600 should be more than powerful enough to handle it but the truth is the opposite..


flash claims another victim...


----------



## hurricane28

What do you mean? Did you have the same problem?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean? Did you have the same problem?


no but flash has been causing issues since its inception and its usually a unique set of circumstances where it causes issues


----------



## bigdayve

Vishera e series are 95W TDP. That's a last gen 8 core processor. Hopefully they can at least meet that level of efficiency with a smaller CPU process and new architecture. I don't remember any desktop CPU's from AMD being over 100W in their APU lineup. Wouldn't it be surprising if anything was over 100W TDP stock? Maybe an enthusiast chip.

If they want to compete in the mobile and enterprise markets, they'll have to create efficient products. Really, that's where the money is.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> flash claims another victim...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know if someone is interested but i kinda solved my PC shutdowns when visiting speedtest.net.
> 
> It was the Flash player that was causing it... i uninstalled adobe Flash player and all is well now.. I don't know how or why it shuts down my PC when ever i did the test but i think it has to do with support or something. More sites simply don't support Flash anymore and using HTML5 instead. Its faster and more reliable than Flash.
> 
> I also had some problems with wifi on my PC but that also is being solved by buying an AC1200 USB adapter instead of the Linksys AC600 i had in the beginning. The AC1200 adapter is twice as fast as the AC600 which is weird because i only have 30Mb/s Internet at the moment and the AC600 should be more than powerful enough to handle it but the truth is the opposite..


When Speedtest.net crashed my overclocks it was memory related, it had nothing to do with flash. Fixed my RAM overclock and speedtest was perfectly fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> When Speedtest.net crashed my overclocks it was memory related, it had nothing to do with flash. Fixed my RAM overclock and speedtest was perfectly fine.


Okay, well the thing is is that my memory is running at stock speeds so it cannot be the memory. Mine problem was solved when i uninstalled Flash but i had to install it again because some applications requires Flash unfortunately.

I can run the beta of speedtest.net so im good.


----------



## gapottberg

Wernt the Vishera E series just binned and underclocked undervolted normal chips? I dont recall there being any physical differences.

This is why when you get a good one you can overclock it to equal performance levels to even an 8350 as my benchs have shown, albiet with a substantial cost in power, voltage, tdp.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Wernt the Vishera E series just binned and underclocked undervolted normal chips? I dont recall there being any physical differences.
> 
> This is why when you get a good one you can overclock it to equal performance levels to even an 8350 as my benchs have shown, albiet with a substantial cost in power, voltage, tdp.


not just better bins but a slightly better refined process as well...heres the thing about e chips they clock well generally but they generally also run hotter at the same voltages as the non e chips...in my case the e chip i got (8320e) ran much lower voltages up until 4.5 then voltage scaling escalated quickly and wasnt fully stable at 4.8 at lower than the non e...some people here have gotten very nice e chips though that punish both my 8320 and the e variant by quite a margin...at any clock/voltage...i was an early adopter of the e series and mine sipped voltage up till 4.4...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> in my case the e chip i got (8320e) ran much lower voltages up until 4.5 then voltage scaling escalated quickly and wasnt fully stable at 4.8 at lower than the non e...some people here have gotten very nice e chips though that punish both my 8320 and the e variant by quite a margin...at any clock/voltage...i was an early adopter of the e series and mine sipped voltage up till 4.4...


Anandtech had the same results with their 8320E. The voltage required for 4.5 was low but then it jumped dramatically. They called 4.8 stable but their overclocking methodology is so lax* I assume it wasn't since they had a system freeze at 4.9. A system freeze means your overclock isn't even slightly close to stable.

*They just use OCCT and consider an overclock that fails to complete an encoding stress test "stable enough".

As far as mine goes, the sweet spot is 4.4. But the voltage required also depends heavily on temperature. If I crank up the noisy Vardar fans, take the shroud off the top of the case, put the case fans at max, and keep the ambient low enough I need a lot less voltage for 4.4 than with a more moderate noise level, a fully enclosed case, and room temperature above 70 or so. The quality of one's motherboard also makes a difference. Anandtech was using an AsRock board with considerable droop. My board doesn't have much droop but it has a low-grade VRM sink/pad and fewer phases than a top-end board. The board also forces use of BCLK to go past 4.4 which is a major PITA.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Anandtech had the same results with their 8320E. The voltage required for 4.5 was low but then it jumped dramatically. They called 4.8 stable but their overclocking methodology is so lax* I assume it wasn't since they had a system freeze at 4.9. A system freeze means your overclock isn't even slightly close to stable.
> 
> *They just use OCCT and consider an overclock that fails to complete an encoding stress test "stable enough".
> 
> As far as mine goes, the sweet spot is 4.4. But the voltage required also depends heavily on temperature. If I crank up the noisy Vardar fans, take the shroud off the top of the case, put the case fans at max, and keep the ambient low enough I need a lot less voltage for 4.4 than with a more moderate noise level, a fully enclosed case, and room temperature above 70 or so. The quality of one's motherboard also makes a difference. Anandtech was using an AsRock board with considerable droop. My board doesn't have much droop but it has a low-grade VRM sink/pad and fewer phases than a top-end board. The board also forces use of BCLK to go past 4.4 which is a major PITA.


yeah i run 40 very high on ibt then 12 hours of prime blend then 12 hours of custom small fts...once i think it's close to being solid anyway...before that i use ibt ten runs very high to get voltages in the ballpark...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, well the thing is is that my memory is running at stock speeds so it cannot be the memory. Mine problem was solved when i uninstalled Flash but i had to install it again because some applications requires Flash unfortunately.
> 
> I can run the beta of speedtest.net so im good.


No nb or HT overclock?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No nb or HT overclock?


The NB is at stock and the NB is at 2600MHz in order to maintain 2400MHz ram speed. Yesterday i was thinking about what you said about RAM instability and that you had similar problems. I went to the BIOS and RAM was set at stock timings @ 2400MHz but it was running at 1T instead of stock 2T, i changed it to 2T and it looks like i gained a little stability. I have no idea why it was set to 1T to be honest but i know now that my current setup doesn't like 1T at all. It seems to be very hard for the CPU to maintain 4.8GHz, 2600MHz NB and 2 sticks of 8GB running at 2400MHz on 1T.

I don't know if its the board or chip degradation (if that is possible int he first place) but i need A LOT more voltage on this board than i needed on the Sabertooth at the same settings. On the sabertooth i needed 1.488vcore for 4.8Ghz and now i need 1.55vcore in BIOS in order to stabilize it. I know the sabertooth is an overclocking board and this is an gaming board but the difference in voltage is pretty big.


----------



## SwishaMane

My GByte board shows my 8350 @ 2400Mhz stock NB. I bumped it up to 2600 because I thought that was stock, but RAM becomes unstable.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The NB is at stock and the NB is at 2600MHz in order to maintain 2400MHz ram speed. Yesterday i was thinking about what you said about RAM instability and that you had similar problems. I went to the BIOS and RAM was set at stock timings @ 2400MHz but it was running at 1T instead of stock 2T, i changed it to 2T and it looks like i gained a little stability. I have no idea why it was set to 1T to be honest but i know now that my current setup doesn't like 1T at all. It seems to be very hard for the CPU to maintain 4.8GHz, 2600MHz NB and 2 sticks of 8GB running at 2400MHz on 1T.
> 
> I don't know if its the board or chip degradation (if that is possible int he first place) but i need A LOT more voltage on this board than i needed on the Sabertooth at the same settings. On the sabertooth i needed 1.488vcore for 4.8Ghz and now i need 1.55vcore in BIOS in order to stabilize it. I know the sabertooth is an overclocking board and this is an gaming board but the difference in voltage is pretty big.


Glad I could help, it drove me crazy for a while, even turned down my OC etc but in the end it was just a RAM issue. The sabertooth uses better parts etc too, it could be a case of VDROOP etc or parts getting too hot and losing their stability.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Glad I could help, it drove me crazy for a while, even turned down my OC etc but in the end it was just a RAM issue. The sabertooth uses better parts etc too, it could be a case of VDROOP etc or parts getting too hot and losing their stability.


clean power delivery does wonders...for instance the asrock boards have droop from bios to windows and from idle to load...at least the ones without llc...couple that with high temps and its even worse


----------



## mus1mus

2 sticks at 2400MHz 1T? That is easy.









Board helps. (pssst, return that giga and grab the kitty already!)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Glad I could help, it drove me crazy for a while, even turned down my OC etc but in the end it was just a RAM issue. The sabertooth uses better parts etc too, it could be a case of VDROOP etc or parts getting too hot and losing their stability.


Yeah, i am glad i found it. I didn't set the memory timings so i have no idea how it happened so i never looked in to that.

The Sabertooth is a much much better board i realize now, it has better BIOS better components etc. The only plus side on this board is that i actually can see how hot the vrm's get, on the Sabertooth i got all kinds of weird issues when i enabled the EC sensor but maybe its fixed int he new revision.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Glad I could help, it drove me crazy for a while, even turned down my OC etc but in the end it was just a RAM issue. The sabertooth uses better parts etc too, it could be a case of VDROOP etc or parts getting too hot and losing their stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2 sticks at 2400MHz 1T? That is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board helps. (pssst, return that giga and grab the kitty already!)


Maybe there was a wrong setting or this board is just a bad overclocker because on the Sabertooth i could bench as high as 5.3Ghz and run 2400MHz easily even on 1T so i guess its the board..

I emailed my retail store about this issue i have with this particular board and that this is the second board that went bad on me, their answer was to quickly swap it for the Sabertooth R3.0. I didn't even ask for it yet to be honest, i just complained that i have some issues with it. Next week they have the new revision and they going to swap it for me. That's what i call great service!


----------



## mus1mus

You know what, with the amount of time you have spent on this platform, stop acting, throwing fallacies and assuming that your GIGA can match an ASUS!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know what, with the amount of time you have spent on this platform, stop acting, throwing fallacies and assuming that your GIGA can match an ASUS!


Yeah, that was a pretty stupid claim of me afterwords lol

Seriously, i discovered that my current Giga board is no match for the Sabertooth... I never knew Gigabyte boards are that poorly made to be honest... i think its the BIOS mostly because my UD5 rev 1.1 was a very good board and it came close to the Sabertooth with overclocking.

Yes i was wrong about the claim that my Giga could match the Sabertooth... Some have to lean that the hard way i guess and i am one of them









Next week they will send me the Sabertooth and i am excited how it looks and performs.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that was a pretty stupid claim of me afterwords lol
> 
> Seriously, i discovered that my current Giga board is no match for the Sabertooth... I never knew Gigabyte boards are that poorly made to be honest... i think its the BIOS mostly because my UD5 rev 1.1 was a very good board and it came close to the Sabertooth with overclocking.
> 
> Yes i was wrong about the claim that my Giga could match the Sabertooth... Some have to lean that the hard way i guess and i am one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week they will send me the Sabertooth and i am excited how it looks and performs.


Don't they get pissed at you for taking things back now lol









gratz on the saber R3.0 you lucky sod


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Don't they get pissed at you for taking things back now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratz on the saber R3.0 you lucky sod


Well, to be honest they don't fortunately. They are the best retail store in all of The Netherlands and their service it top notch.

The thing is is that its not my fault that this board went bad and they understand that, they are not fed up with me but with the faulty parts they have to replace. The first Gigacrap board was DOA and with my RAM it wouldn't even boot and it didn't recognized my Samsung 950 Pro... Now after 4 months the audio jack and BIOS is acting up.. Says much about quality IMO..

I am very very happy with this retail store and i can not recommend them enough to people. When i have more spare time left i will give them some loving in the manner of a good review on a website that is being watched by a lot of people.


----------



## RnRollie

without knowing your history, and despite some will throw a fit for this.... have you considered an AsRock board?
I've been using AsRock boards since 939.. they never failed me once


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> without knowing your history, and despite some will throw a fit for this.... have you considered an AsRock board?
> I've been using AsRock boards since 939.. they never failed me once


I wouldn't touch one with a ten inch barge pole when it comes to FX processors. Even their top tier Extreme 9 is inferior to the Asus M5A99FX Pro.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wouldn't touch one with a ten inch barge pole when it comes to FX processors. Even their top tier Extreme 9 is inferior to the Asus M5A99FX Pro.


I'd second this. I've had one good experience with AsRock (Z77 Extreme4). Had a nightmare of a time with the X79 Extreme6 and dreaded Code 19 and I've not seen much to be impressed with in terms of their FX platform.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> without knowing your history, and despite some will throw a fit for this.... have you considered an AsRock board?
> I've been using AsRock boards since 939.. they never failed me once
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't touch one with a ten inch barge pole when it comes to FX processors. Even their top tier Extreme 9 is inferior to the Asus M5A99FX Pro.
Click to expand...

The Asrock boards I have used have been fine , p67 pro, Extreme 6 fm2 and 990 Extreme 3, however when talking about boards for 8 core FX's in an overclocking forum there are much better choices than anything currently offered by Asrock (in my opinion of course).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> without knowing your history, and despite some will throw a fit for this.... have you considered an AsRock board?
> I've been using AsRock boards since 939.. they never failed me once


Oh god, no, please...


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> without knowing your history, and despite some will throw a fit for this.... have you considered an AsRock board?
> I've been using AsRock boards since 939.. they never failed me once


you either aren't pushing them hard or are about the luckiest person ever lol....but seriously for fxs asrock have the worst boards around except maybe biostar...but that said if you don't overclock they are perfectly fine...even a mild overclock is ok...but push it at all and you see that your money would have been better spent anywhere else


----------



## KarathKasun

AsRock would be fine up to the FX-6000 series for overclocking. FX-8000 series is a totally different animal than any other CPU on the market when it comes to VRM stress when overclocking.

Ive used a few AsRock AM3+ boards, they are at the limit when pushing FX-4000 CPUs to the 5ghz range and FX-6000 into the 4.6ghz range.


----------



## gapottberg

As a counter point i have pushed my ASRock 970 Fatality on an FX-8320E to 4.6GHz...I have been running this 24/7 for about a month now...up from my 4.5GHz OC before that which also went a month or two.

Due to the bad experience of others I have been cautious and done my due diligence when clocking on this board. My results have mirrored bench scores of similar FX 8 series chips and my thermals due to excessive active fan cooling have been passable. At 4.6GHz im starting to push +70'C on my CPU socket which is sorta my tolerance limit for risk/reward. This is only during P95 stress testing though. In daily use i never hit above 45'C on socket or the CPU even during long gaming sessions.

I dont think i could ever get a 24/7 Overclock on this at or near 5.0GHz, but a respectable OC is possible if you cool it properly.

That being said, many of the issues users of this board and other ASrock baords report is that one day its working fine and the next day its caput. I suppose i will find out in time, but if so it will just give me a reason to buy the R3.0 saberkitty.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, there was a user here who got 4.9 with an Asrock board. It lasted 6 months or so and then died. I don't remember if it took the cpu with it.

Meanwhile I've been pushing 1.5volts + through Sabertooths since 11-2014 with no failures and 1.6 volts+ through an MSI GD80 before that with no failures. Ask the people around here what works. They've burned up enough hardware to know what works and what doesn't.


----------



## gapottberg

Yeah the Fatality wasnt my 1st choice, but it was practically free with a CPU bundle at microcenter and better than the entry level Biostar i had.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Wow, I installed 2 more sticks of Kingston HyperX 1866 DDR3 ram for a total of 32GB. However, that is not the wow part but, this is: I hand forgotten that I set all the memory timings manually to whatever the default settings are, including the 1T timing. I am actually quite surprised and pleased that it is running correctly with a 1T timing since my experience has always been in the past that 4 sticks of ram require a 2T timing to work correctly.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Yeah the Fatality wasnt my 1st choice, but it was practically free with a CPU bundle at microcenter and better than the entry level Biostar i had.


That kind of sucks to because, back in 2011, Asrock released a Fatality 990FX Professional board that was top notch. (I did not buy it and now you cannot get it anymore.)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, there was a user here who got 4.9 with an Asrock board. It lasted 6 months or so and then died. I don't remember if it took the cpu with it.
> 
> Meanwhile I've been pushing 1.5volts + through Sabertooths since 11-2014 with no failures and 1.6 volts+ through an MSI GD80 before that with no failures. Ask the people around here what works. They've burned up enough hardware to know what works and what doesn't.


My sabertooth will be going in my brother's rig and will put his 8350 to 4.8ghz or so. My saber has been running 1.6v+ for well over a year or so now.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My sabertooth will be going in my brother's rig and will put his 8350 to 4.8ghz or so. My saber has been running 1.6v+ for well over a year or so now.


Assuming it can actually make it to 4.8Ghz, hope it does. The truth is, if you can cool it, you can clock it does not always hold true or accurate since my FX 8350 has never been a good over clocker. My FX 8300 does better but even it will not go beyond 4.5 Ghz and it is not for lack of cooling or capability. Good luck, hope it works out the way you say it will.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My sabertooth will be going in my brother's rig and will put his 8350 to 4.8ghz or so. My saber has been running 1.6v+ for well over a year or so now.


ive ran 1.6 and even 1.7 at one point trying to pass ibt very high at 5.0 with my e chip for 40 runs on multi alone...steady ran 1.512 without a hiccup for awhile im guessing around two years or so...ive always kept active vrm and socket cooling fans though and wouldnt run an fx without...mine is the r2.0...ive also never had the aidio issues others have had..

@man
That seems very unlikely that you cant pass 4.5...that would be an extremely bad chip i would think


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Assuming it can actually make it to 4.8Ghz, hope it does. The truth is, if you can cool it, you can clock it does not always hold true or accurate since my FX 8350 has never been a good over clocker. My FX 8300 does better but even it will not go beyond 4.5 Ghz and it is not for lack of cooling or capability. Good luck, hope it works out the way you say it will.


Never had an issue with the sabertooth, my 8350 has seen 5.2ghz obviously not stable but it's stable for 5ghz 24/7. I see you're running a 970 board? Might be your issue.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ive ran 1.6 and even 1.7 at one point trying to pass ibt very high at 5.0 with my e chip for 40 runs on multi alone...steady ran 1.512 without a hiccup for awhile im guessing around two years or so...ive always kept active vrm and socket cooling fans though and wouldnt run an fx without...mine is the r2.0...ive also never had the aidio issues others have had..
> 
> @man
> That seems very unlikely that you cant pass 4.5...that would be an extremely bad chip i would think


Not trying to start an argument because I am sure most have gotten better than me. However, for my setup, that is all and I have tried more voltage which, unfortunately, made no difference at all. I spent plenty of time on it and settled on 4.5 Ghz since it is 100% stable and there is no way I am going to go above that since IBT AVX fails every time beyond that. Even with active cooling, it made no difference but I am content.

On a different note, I have found that my idle wattage has gone down by at least 20 watts since I installed the new ram. (Went from 2 x 8 to 4 x 8 Kingston Hyper X. Maybe I will try it at 4.6 now just to see what happens.)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never had an issue with the sabertooth, my 8350 has seen 5.2ghz obviously not stable but it's stable for 5ghz 24/7. I see you're running a 970 board? Might be your issue.


I am sure it is possible but, this 970 Pro Aura appears very solid. Unfortunately, my FX 8350, which is 3.5 years old, just does not overclock at all anymore. Since I pushed it hard time and again to try and get it to go higher, I most likely damaged it and is one reason why it will not do anything out of it anymore. (Heck, I had the machine straight up power off a couple of years ago well I was trying to push it so I probably damaged it then.)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Not trying to start an argument because I am sure most have gotten better than me. However, for my setup, that is all and I have tried more voltage which, unfortunately, made no difference at all. I spent plenty of time on it and settled on 4.5 Ghz since it is 100% stable and there is no way I am going to go above that since IBT AVX fails every time beyond that. Even with active cooling, it made no difference but I am content.
> 
> On a different note, I have found that my idle wattage has gone down by at least 20 watts since I installed the new ram. (Went from 2 x 8 to 4 x 8 Kingston Hyper X. Maybe I will try it at 4.6 now just to see what happens.)


Your issue might be heat related so when it goes to a certain temp on the VRM then you're VRM get less effective and you lose stable voltage. Sum of it's parts kind of thing.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I am sure it is possible but, this 970 Pro Aura appears very solid. Unfortunately, my FX 8350, which is 3.5 years old, just does not overclock at all anymore. Since I pushed it hard time and again to try and get it to go higher, I most likely damaged it and is one reason why it will not do anything out of it anymore. (Heck, I had the machine straight up power off a couple of years ago well I was trying to push it so I probably damaged it then.)


Highly doubt it, I've had the saber power off when the socket temp reached above 85c and the CPU is completely fine. I think you're falling for the issue other people hit when overclocking AMD chips, you pair it with an incapable motherboard then blame everything but the culprit.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Yeah the Fatality wasnt my 1st choice, but it was practically free with a CPU bundle at microcenter and better than the entry level Biostar i had.
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of sucks to because, back in 2011, Asrock released a Fatality 990FX Professional board that was top notch. (I did not buy it and now you cannot get it anymore.)
Click to expand...

Almost the same as the Extreme 9, which in itself is still worse than mid tier ASUS boards. So no The Fatal1ty professional isn't really top notch.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Highly doubt it, I've had the saber power off when the socket temp reached above 85c and the CPU is completely fine. I think you're falling for the issue other people hit when overclocking AMD chips, you pair it with an incapable motherboard then blame everything but the culprit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Except the board I was using was the Asrock 990FX Extreme 9 board.
> 
> Almost the same as the Extreme 9, which in itself is still worse than mid tier ASUS boards. So no The Fatal1ty professional isn't really top notch.


Well, that just stinks then.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, that just stinks then.


Motherboards for FX chips are pretty poor, but I recently found out that motheboards for intel 4xxx chips aren't any better in the bios, they do what they want rather than following the same type of input. I hope that AM4 boards are a lot better than AM3 ones, because they really need to be decent.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My sabertooth will be going in my brother's rig and will put his 8350 to 4.8ghz or so. My saber has been running 1.6v+ for well over a year or so now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it can actually make it to 4.8Ghz, hope it does. The truth is, if you can cool it, you can clock it does not always hold true or accurate since my FX 8350 has never been a good over clocker. My FX 8300 does better but even it will not go beyond 4.5 Ghz and it is not for lack of cooling or capability. Good luck, hope it works out the way you say it will.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ive ran 1.6 and even 1.7 at one point trying to pass ibt very high at 5.0 with my e chip for 40 runs on multi alone...steady ran 1.512 without a hiccup for awhile im guessing around two years or so...ive always kept active vrm and socket cooling fans though and wouldnt run an fx without...mine is the r2.0...ive also never had the aidio issues others have had..
> 
> @man
> That seems very unlikely that you cant pass 4.5...that would be an extremely bad chip i would think
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to start an argument because I am sure most have gotten better than me. However, for my setup, that is all and I have tried more voltage which, unfortunately, made no difference at all. I spent plenty of time on it and settled on 4.5 Ghz since it is 100% stable and there is no way I am going to go above that since IBT AVX fails every time beyond that. Even with active cooling, it made no difference but I am content.
> 
> On a different note, I have found that my idle wattage has gone down by at least 20 watts since I installed the new ram. (Went from 2 x 8 to 4 x 8 Kingston Hyper X. Maybe I will try it at 4.6 now just to see what happens.)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Never had an issue with the sabertooth, my 8350 has seen 5.2ghz obviously not stable but it's stable for 5ghz 24/7. I see you're running a 970 board? Might be your issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is possible but, this 970 Pro Aura appears very solid. Unfortunately, my FX 8350, which is 3.5 years old, just does not overclock at all anymore. Since I pushed it hard time and again to try and get it to go higher, I most likely damaged it and is one reason why it will not do anything out of it anymore. (Heck, I had the machine straight up power off a couple of years ago well I was trying to push it so I probably damaged it then.)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I am sure it is possible but, this 970 Pro Aura appears very solid. Unfortunately, my FX 8350, which is 3.5 years old, just does not overclock at all anymore. Since I pushed it hard time and again to try and get it to go higher, I most likely damaged it and is one reason why it will not do anything out of it anymore. (Heck, I had the machine straight up power off a couple of years ago well I was trying to push it so I probably damaged it then.)
> 
> 
> 
> Highly doubt it, I've had the saber power off when the socket temp reached above 85c and the CPU is completely fine. I think you're falling for the issue other people hit when overclocking AMD chips, you pair it with an incapable motherboard then blame everything but the culprit.
Click to expand...


----------



## ManofGod1000

What, no comment on my 1T timing with 4 sticks of ram? I cannot believe I am the only one has never had success with that before until now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What, no comment on my 1T timing with 4 sticks of ram? I cannot believe I am the only one has never had success with that before until now.


My kingston's will run 2400 mhz+ 1T in 4x4 gb configuration as will my Avexir blitz kit ( chv-z and MSI 990 Gaming boards). I usually have more trouble getting my G-skills to run 1T on the particular kits I have.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What, no comment on my 1T timing with 4 sticks of ram? I cannot believe I am the only one has never had success with that before until now.


you are likely pushing the cpu/nb too hard which would require more voltage on vpu and cpu/nb to stabilize the cpu overclock perhaps an unsafe amount....ive had shutdowns pushing cpu overclock as well but it was pushing 1.68v and 1.4v cpu nb also cores hitting 80 and socket near 90...these chips are very robust...


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Almost the same as the Extreme 9, which in itself is still worse than mid tier ASUS boards. So no The Fatal1ty professional isn't really top notch.


I owned a Fatality Pro. And I can tell you it was a very solid board. Overclocked like a champ too. I bought my CHV-z thinking I might get better clocks but I was wrong, it didn't make a difference.







Both boards are very good.


----------



## mus1mus

Worst case scenario, the CHVFZ is the better board than the Extreme 9.

Best case scenario, not limited by cooling capabilities, the CHVFZ will smother the Extreme 9 or Fatality, whatever that's called!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What, no comment on my 1T timing with 4 sticks of ram? I cannot believe I am the only one has never had success with that before until now.


1T at 32GB 1866 is not that hard especially with an XMP Profile to play, I believe. Overclocking is another thing.

I remember having to relax the timings to get a kit of 1600MHz 10-10-10-30 to 10-12-12-31-1T to pass 2133MHz on all four sticks, 32GB.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I owned a Fatality Pro. And I can tell you it was a very solid board. Overclocked like a champ too. I bought my CHV-z thinking I might get better clocks but I was wrong, it didn't make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both boards are very good.


Doubt it, very much so. Being that the only board that beats the saber is the CHV and the fatality will do what it's called in fatally killing your components.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Doubt it, very much so. Being that the only board that beats the saber is the CHV and the fatality will do what it's called in fatally killing your components.


The Extreme 9 can't hold a candle to a Sabertooth R2 or a CHVFZ


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The Extreme 9 can't hold a candle to a Sabertooth R2 or a CHVFZ


I agree hence the statement given.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Worst case scenario, the CHVFZ is the better board than the Extreme 9.
> 
> Best case scenario, not limited by cooling capabilities, the CHVFZ will smother the Extreme 9 or Fatality, whatever that's called!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1T at 32GB 1866 is not that hard especially with an XMP Profile to play, I believe. Overclocking is another thing.
> 
> I remember having to relax the timings to get a kit of 1600MHz 10-10-10-30 to 10-12-12-31-1T to pass 2133MHz on all four sticks, 32GB.


I am pushing 4.8Ghz CPU, 2400 MHz 2x8 GB RAM with 10-12-12-31 on CR2 and 2600MHz CPU/NB but it seems that whenever i want to try CR1 my system lags and i get problems with my internet browser and YouTube. Temps are fine though so that's not the problem. I guess its the board because i could push my system much higher on the Sabertooth.

I am done tweaking on this board anyway, Sabertooth is coming next week and i am excited how well that new R3.0 performs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Worst case scenario, the CHVFZ is the better board than the Extreme 9.
> 
> Best case scenario, not limited by cooling capabilities, the CHVFZ will smother the Extreme 9 or Fatality, whatever that's called!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1T at 32GB 1866 is not that hard especially with an XMP Profile to play, I believe. Overclocking is another thing.
> 
> I remember having to relax the timings to get a kit of 1600MHz 10-10-10-30 to 10-12-12-31-1T to pass 2133MHz on all four sticks, 32GB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Doubt it, very much so. Being that the only board that beats the saber is the CHV and the fatality will do what it's called in fatally killing your components.


Wauw, no love towards ASrock from you there lol

I don't have any experience with ASrock so i have no idea but if i believe people they are no good just like you said.


----------



## KarathKasun

AsRock makes fine mid-range boards, they are lacking at the high end though.

In my experience their Intel boards are better quality than their AMD boards.

Asus OTOH has fairly equal quality on both sides.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I owned a Fatality Pro. And I can tell you it was a very solid board. Overclocked like a champ too. I bought my CHV-z thinking I might get better clocks but I was wrong, it didn't make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both boards are very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it, very much so. Being that the only board that beats the saber is the CHV and the fatality will do what it's called in fatally killing your components.
Click to expand...

Don't mistake the Killer for the Pro.

The pro is a very solid board, almost Sabertooth level actually for CPU clocking.

ASRock have their place in the 990FX lineup and the pricing for them reflects that.

Also should point out that the Pro was actually made for BD chips, so the best comparison for it would actually be the GD80, Sabertooth R1 or CVF (non-z)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Don't mistake the Killer for the Pro.
> 
> The pro is a very solid board, almost Sabertooth level actually for CPU clocking.
> 
> ASRock have their place in the 990FX lineup and the pricing for them reflects that.
> 
> Also should point out that the Pro was actually made for BD chips, so the best comparison for it would actually be the GD80, Sabertooth R1 or CVF (non-z)


the killer is a watered down version of the pro...although it has m.2 support it lacks llc and robust vrms...the pro came first then the killer then new pro which is nothing compared to the pre killer pro board...the newest "pro" is the killer board with llc lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> the killer is a watered down version of the pro...although it has m.2 support it lacks llc and robust vrms...the pro came first then the killer then new pro which is nothing compared to the pre killer pro board...the newest "pro" is the killer board with llc lol


That and it only supports PCIe Gen2 X2 instead of Gen2 X4 M.2 compared to the competition, utterly useless.


----------



## Mega Man

its really not, NO ONE will notice the difference


----------



## Kryton

I have to say I've had nothing but good luck with my Asus boards, been running the crap out of them along the way and so far no failures to speak of - They even still clock as they did when I first got these with one (Sabertooth 2.0) bought as an open box board. I've leaned on it harder than the rest doing sub-zero runs with it and it's still kicking right along.
I've also pushed my older CHV with some sub-zero and after that used it as an everyday machine, again no probs with it right up until I swapped it out for a newer build (CHV-Z based) and it's still going to this day. The other two boards (CHV-Z's) are doing great with one in use as my DD, the other being for benching and such.

Mind you I've ran nothing but Asus boards with AM3+ but with the reliability I've had from these why would I run anything else?
If it works stick with it is all I can say.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Mind you I've ran nothing but Asus boards with AM3+ but with the reliability I've had from these why would I run anything else?
> If it works stick with it is all I can say.


Asus is so reliable, I hit 7ghz and beyond benching AM3+ on a few processors. 6ghz plus with Phenom II as well.

m5a78l-m lx plus - 4+1 VRM

It was said this board couldn't push 2v or more, But I gott'er there! http://valid.canardpc.com/cih7iw

Ya I cheated running only 2 cores though









Damn sturdy Asus boards really are. Probably did like 10 processors on that board.


----------



## gapottberg

[Posted in Official 390/390X owners club thread as well]

Ok, here is a quick bench test I did on both DX11 and DX12 for Ashes of the Singularity. I made a chart that is easy to read but will add the photos of the actual bench for proof of numbers. DX12 is looking very promising indeed for older CPU's, but i will say this...you really need to monitor your temps when playing DX12 games if you are Overclocking your CPU. DX12 pushes temps higher than i have ever seen in DX11 games. Much closer to what a true Stress test like P95 pushes over a long enough session.












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alastair

I need new 140mm fans. I ordered the SP140's. Any one have any experience with SP140?


----------



## Undervolter

For what little is worth and for the record, regarding my "stutterfest" with Europa Universalis here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/61320#post_25355208

I tried the game on my Athlon II X2 3.4Ghz + HD6570 and the game actually runs better compared to the [email protected] + GTX750Ti. My conclusion is that the game is badly coded for supporting 8 cores. It tries to use them, but does so badly. With the Athlon X2, the game can't accelerate as fast as with the FX (time passes slower), but this also leads to smoother experience. The number of threads is also much lower.

So, at the end, it isn't simply a case of "CPU bottleneck", but it's also a matter of muddy programming, i think.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> For what little is worth and for the record, regarding my "stutterfest" with Europa Universalis here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/61320#post_25355208
> 
> I tried the game on my Athlon II X2 3.4Ghz + HD6570 and the game actually runs better compared to the [email protected] + GTX750Ti. My conclusion is that the game is badly coded for supporting 8 cores. It tries to use them, but does so badly. With the Athlon X2, the game can't accelerate as fast as with the FX (time passes slower), but this also leads to smoother experience. The number of threads is also much lower.
> 
> So, at the end, it isn't simply a case of "CPU bottleneck", but it's also a matter of muddy programming, i think.


World of Warships has/had the same issue with any CPU with more than 4 cores. Performance was smoother on an Athlon 5350 than on a 2x quad workstation or an FX-8 series CPU last I played it.


----------



## gapottberg

The frustrating but favorable part about these FX chips is just how little they were being utilized all these years. Its pretty clear that they have the chops to handle much more intense demands than were previously belived, due to bad programing and driver overhead.

What it means for owners is that as time goes on, and programers and drivers both get better at their jobs, these chips may yet provide adequate gaming experince for years to come.

I cant knock a chip for holding just over 50fps on a brand new title thats pretty CPU demanding at high settings and at 1080p reaolution. This chip is almost 5 years old for christ sake and was only $90. That is what you call aging pretty well if you ask me.


----------



## KarathKasun

The problem is that it is still on the market after 5 years. That $90 price tag is hurting AMD's bottom line at this point.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> World of Warships has/had the same issue with any CPU with more than 4 cores. Performance was smoother on an Athlon 5350 than on a 2x quad workstation or an FX-8 series CPU last I played it.


Interesting, i didn't know that this was happening with other games. Honestly, i was shocked. Initially i thought "my God, it will be impossible to play". And surprisingly, i was "wow, this was much better gaming experience, how can it be possible!".


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, in WoWs it was a specific thread synchronization issue. The more threads the game spawned, the more time it spent on thread management. It would max out all 8 cores for simple programmatically implemented barrier alignment tasks. The overhead simply got out of control after 4 cores and it tanked the main game thread. Someone with a 20 core workstation was getting 10 or less FPS because of it.

--edit, remembered exactly what it was doing--
Oh yeah, it was context switches. A general CPU usage graph would show 100% CPU usage for "system/kernel" as the system paged the thread data from one core to the next. I think on an 8 core it was context switching in the ballpark of 80k times per second.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, in WoWs it was a specific thread synchronization issue. The more threads the game spawned, the more time it spent on thread management. It would max out all 8 cores for simple programmatically implemented barrier alignment tasks. The overhead simply got out of control after 4 cores and it tanked the main game thread. Someone with a 20 core workstation was getting 10 or less FPS because of it.


I see...Well, maybe something similar is happening here too. This game in task manager actually shows a gazillion threads in task manager, so if it tries to sync all that, no wonder it drops to 3fps... Anyway, i can live with it... I will probably have to be careful when tapping the time acceleration button to not exceed x3 (because at x5 it's stutterfest). With the Athlon the x5 had no trouble, but it was also slower. So maybe i can workaround by using lower time acceleration, although it's not very practical, since by instinct you try to hit the button to the max (5 times).


----------



## gapottberg

Graphs like this from PCper found in the link below scared me a bit about the future performance of my FX-8 chip in CPU heavy games. Glad i checked this for myself. Im guessing the huge difference in scores is likely due to running the 8370 at stock, which is far from ideal and not something anyone should be doing that is on here.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/DX12-GPU-and-CPU-Performance-Tested-Ashes-Singularity-Benchmark/Results-Avera



Based on these numbers my FX-8320E at 4.5GHz is scoring a (26.5) in DX11 and a (50.1) in DX12 on high 1080p settings, which puts it just a hair behind the i7-6700K .


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Doubt it, very much so. Being that the only board that beats the saber is the CHV and the fatality will do what it's called in fatally killing your components.


Your have no idea what you are talking about sir.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Graphs like this from PCper found in the link below scared me a bit about the future performance of my FX-8 chip in CPU heavy games. Glad i checked this for myself. Im guessing the huge difference in scores is likely due to running the 8370 at stock, which is far from ideal and not something anyone should be doing that is on here.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/DX12-GPU-and-CPU-Performance-Tested-Ashes-Singularity-Benchmark/Results-Avera
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on these numbers my FX-8320E at 4.5GHz is scoring a (26.5) in DX11 and a (50.1) in DX12 on high 1080p settings, which puts it just a hair behind the i7-6700K .


DX12 or not, AoTS is still an RTS game


Spoiler: 1080p Stock









Spoiler: 1080p Overclocked







Sauce: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-6700k-6600k-amd-fx-8370


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I owned a Fatality Pro. And I can tell you it was a very solid board. Overclocked like a champ too. I bought my CHV-z thinking I might get better clocks but I was wrong, it didn't make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both boards are very good.


It's not about the clocks so much as it is in it's ability to take the abuse and keep going under pressure.

I've owned a few that while they were indeed "Solid" and clocked well they croaked when things got wild.
The old MSI 790FX GD70 I have was a perfect example of it - The one I have worked well as an everyday rig and didn't have any problems even when OC'ed, it just ran and that was it..... Or was it?

That changed in a hurry once the 1100T was dropped in and OC'ed.

Like other boards of that model once the strain was really on it, the board just tapped out.

I'm not saying a Fatality isn't good for most uses BUT in comparison to the Sabertooth and CHV-Z it's just not in the same league - I woudn't trust it to hold up under one of my 6GHz+ sub-zero benching sessions for long, esp if I were to drop my 9590 in - The fatality







term from Mortal Kombat "Finish Him" would apply and I just can't afford that.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Doubt it, very much so. Being that the only board that beats the saber is the CHV and the fatality will do what it's called in fatally killing your components.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> It's not about the clocks so much as it is in it's ability to take the abuse and keep going under pressure.
> 
> I've owned a few that while they were indeed "Solid" and clocked well they croaked when things got wild.
> The old MSI 790FX GD70 I have was a perfect example of it - The one I have worked well as an everyday rig and didn't have any problems even when OC'ed, it just ran and that was it..... Or was it?
> 
> That changed in a hurry once the 1100T was dropped in and OC'ed.
> 
> Like other boards of that model once the strain was really on it, the board just tapped out.
> 
> I'm not saying a Fatality isn't good for most uses BUT in comparison to the Sabertooth and CHV-Z it's just not in the same league - I woudn't trust it to hold up under one of my 6GHz+ sub-zero benching sessions for long, esp if I were to drop my 9590 in - The fatality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> term from Mortal Kombat "Finish Him" would apply and I just can't afford that.


My Pro ran 24/7 Overclocked for around 3 years, and it still runs like a champ.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> I owned a Fatality Pro. And I can tell you it was a very solid board. Overclocked like a champ too. I bought my CHV-z thinking I might get better clocks but I was wrong, it didn't make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both boards are very good.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about the clocks so much as it is in it's ability to take the abuse and keep going under pressure.
> 
> I've owned a few that while they were indeed "Solid" and clocked well they croaked when things got wild.
> The old MSI 790FX GD70 I have was a perfect example of it - The one I have worked well as an everyday rig and didn't have any problems even when OC'ed, it just ran and that was it..... Or was it?
> 
> That changed in a hurry once the 1100T was dropped in and OC'ed.
> 
> Like other boards of that model once the strain was really on it, the board just tapped out.
> 
> I'm not saying a Fatality isn't good for most uses BUT in comparison to the Sabertooth and CHV-Z it's just not in the same league - I woudn't trust it to hold up under one of my 6GHz+ sub-zero benching sessions for long, esp if I were to drop my 9590 in - The fatality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> term from Mortal Kombat "Finish Him" would apply and I just can't afford that.
Click to expand...

Pro =/= Killer

Pro was a damn good board, Killer was just damned


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> My Pro ran 24/7 Overclocked for around 3 years, and it still runs like a champ.


Oh yeah - The Pro version itself is good and if I had to go with one of those it would be the Pro or nothing.

Even the MSI I referred to was ran OC'ed for a good while and performed well.
All I'm saying is if you were to go completely-off-the-wall-crazy like I do with these at times I'd have to wonder if it has the guts to hold out but from what I've seen about the Pro it probrably would to an extent at least. I do know the Sabertooth and CHV-Z's I have are still running to this day as yours does, even the older CHV I have _after_ being frozen and volted up numerous times worked great as a DD for at least a year until I upgraded the machine with something newer (Another CHV-Z) and it still works as it should now.

As for the Killer, talk about role-reversal......







Maybe it should have been named "Victim" instead.









It's all good, as long as it's working for you that's well enough.... And that's what counts in the end.


----------



## pshootr

Originally it was a tossup for me between the Sabertooth/Fatality Pro. I ended up ordering a Sabertooth, and unfortunately it arrived DOA. I sent it back and ordered the Pro, and was so happy with it that I never looked back. It is a shame that the killer was such a disappointment. Don't get me wrong, I love my CHV-z. But I have to be honest when it comes to the Pro. because that board really is a great board. Most people who comment on it, have never even used it.









Now if you are going to be serious about benching with LN2, then maybe there is a point to be made. But for all practicality the Pro is an excellent board for overclocking and certainly on par with the Sabertooth..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Your have no idea what you are talking about sir.


Maybe, who cares? I certainly don't.


----------



## Alastair

Well these SP140's are certainly disappointing and underwhelming.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well these SP140's are certainly disappointing and underwhelming.


Why? I'm just curious because most fan gurus say good things about them. Phanteks does make good fans, but the SP's are not for every application. What are you using them for, I believe the SP's are for applications that have flow restriction, from filters for example.


----------



## mus1mus

Phanteks adapted the Corsair SP naming scheme?







:

Please don't be confused how manufacturers tweak the naming scheme by scrambling the letters in their models. SP1XX is for Corsair. Phanteks use F1XXSP.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well these SP140's are certainly disappointing and underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I'm just curious because most fan gurus say good things about them. Phanteks does make good fans, but the SP's are not for every application. What are you using them for, I believe the SP's are for applications that have flow restriction, from filters for example.
Click to expand...

I will try and do a full array of tests this weekend. However from first impressions "the hand test" they do not seem to push anywhere near as much air as my Aerocool Sharks and yet seem to have a similar rpm. But the specs are way off in favour of the aerocool. But I will be mounting them on my 280mm radiatior. Testing in push and push/pull against my Aerocool's.


----------



## pshootr

Ya do a temp test. If it has a positive or negative effect, we will know. I do not think yo will see it. But we will see.


----------



## pshootr

Kind of like when I switched Motherboards thinking I might get a better board. I Started with ASRoc Fatality Pro. And now I have the ASUS CHV-z. And my CPU does the same thing.


----------



## Alastair

I'll be doing my tests in the following way. I will lower my overclock to 4.8GHz. but leave the voltage at 1.464V to just keep the stability. I will probably run my Jetflo's on my 360 rad at either 50% or 25% just to reduce the cooling of the 360 rad and maximise any benefits fans will have on the 280 rad. I will run prime, heaven bench, then prime and heaven bench simultaneously and use HW Info to log temps. And I will test the SP's, in push and push pull against the Aerocool Sharks. I will write a full review as best I can.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'll be doing my tests in the following way. I will lower my overclock to 4.8GHz. but leave the voltage at 1.464V to just keep the stability. I will probably run my Jetflo's on my 360 rad at either 50% or 25% just to reduce the cooling of the 360 rad and maximise any benefits fans will have on the 280 rad. I will run prime, heaven bench, then prime and heaven bench simultaneously and use HW Info to log temps. And I will test the SP's, in push and push pull against the Aerocool Sharks. I will write a full review as best I can.


Sounds good,I am looking forward to see your results.


----------



## hurricane28

Bloody nora, i just looked at how a CPU is made.. never knew how complicated that was to be honest. It takes an complete factory to make just only one...
I don't even understand 1% of what they explained to be honest but it was surely educational.


----------



## Alastair

Well my review of the SP 140's are up. I might add that I am very surprised at the results. The fans performed quite well compared to the Aerocool's. Especially considering that the SP's seemed to fail at the "Hand" test.








http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-air-series-sp-140-led-blue-high-static-pressure-fan-cooling-single-pack/reviews/7434


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well my review of the SP 140's are up. I might add that I am very surprised at the results. The fans performed quite well compared to the Aerocool's. Especially considering that the SP's seemed to fail at the "Hand" test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-air-series-sp-140-led-blue-high-static-pressure-fan-cooling-single-pack/reviews/7434


Very nice job on your review. And a nice improvement as well, I didn't expect to see much difference.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well my review of the SP 140's are up. I might add that I am very surprised at the results. The fans performed quite well compared to the Aerocool's. Especially considering that the SP's seemed to fail at the "Hand" test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/corsair-air-series-sp-140-led-blue-high-static-pressure-fan-cooling-single-pack/reviews/7434


shame the coolermaster blademasters don't come in 140 either, I found them to be the set in the middle of average and high end, dam nice specs on them.
like your review.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey Fellas,

question, what is IOMMU controller? I mean, i have setting for IOMMU in BIOS but i have no idea what it does or if i need it.. i done some reading but i couldn't understand it so i ask here lol


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey Fellas,
> 
> question, what is IOMMU controller? I mean, i have setting for IOMMU in BIOS but i have no idea what it does or if i need it.. i done some reading but i couldn't understand it so i ask here lol


You need IOMMU enabled if you want to run virtual machines. If I understand it correctly it is translating memory addresses for virtual machines.


----------



## KarathKasun

IOMMU allows PCIe pass-through in VM's.

PCIe pass-through allows you to "plug" a PCIe card directly into a VM. Dedicating a GPU to be used directly inside a VM for example.


----------



## gertruude

hey guys i need some advice about ram

i had 8gb 2400 hyperx beasts, then i bought another 8gb only installed 4gb at first to check if ok....all was well at 12gb

then i added tyhe other 4gb but i cant seem to run at 2400mhz only at 2133

cpu/nb is at 1.30, ram is at stock tried all other ram settings on auto, then added manually and still cant get it to boot at 2400

any help appreciated as im novice at ram


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey guys i need some advice about ram
> 
> i had 8gb 2400 hyperx beasts, then i bought another 8gb only installed 4gb at first to check if ok....all was well at 12gb
> 
> then i added tyhe other 4gb but i cant seem to run at 2400mhz only at 2133
> 
> cpu/nb is at 1.30, ram is at stock tried all other ram settings on auto, then added manually and still cant get it to boot at 2400
> 
> any help appreciated as im novice at ram


From what i remember the memory controller on FX isn't strong enough to run dual channel 2400 with 4 dimms


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> From what i remember the memory controller on FX isn't strong enough to run dual channel 2400 with 4 dimms


ok thanks for your speedy reply...i guess ill have to stick at 2133


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> From what i remember the memory controller on FX isn't strong enough to run dual channel 2400 with 4 dimms
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks for your speedy reply...i guess ill have to stick at 2133
Click to expand...

Yes I have tried as hard as I can to get 4 sticks to work at 2400. No amount of timing changes or CPU NB OR DRAM voltage changes help in this regard. So I just stuck with 2000 and 9-9-10-27.


----------



## Durvelle27

Does the OC data chart get updated

I don't see any of mine on it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes I have tried as hard as I can to get 4 sticks to work at 2400. No amount of timing changes or CPU NB OR DRAM voltage changes help in this regard. So I just stuck with 2000 and 9-9-10-27.


best i could get @2133 is 9-11-11-28 1T

suppose it will have to do


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hey guys i need some advice about ram
> 
> i had 8gb 2400 hyperx beasts, then i bought another 8gb only installed 4gb at first to check if ok....all was well at 12gb
> 
> then i added tyhe other 4gb but i cant seem to run at 2400mhz only at 2133
> 
> cpu/nb is at 1.30, ram is at stock tried all other ram settings on auto, then added manually and still cant get it to boot at 2400
> 
> any help appreciated as im novice at ram


I can run 4x4gb at 2400 mhz cl 12, 1 T on my matched 16gb set of 2400 mhz beasts as well as my Avexir blitz set that is of the same configuration. With the CHV-Z/beasts combo the easiest way is to enable DOCP , extreme tweaking, set your primary's as desired, put 1.65 volts to the ram and let all the other voltages/tertiary's stay in auto. It's questionable if it's worth the extra heat if you are limited on cooling because it will usually request 1.4 v plus to the cpu/nb. DOCP acts like a translator for AMD platforms - it takes the intel XMP settings and optimizes them for use with an AMD setup.
It also seems to help when I force a set of primary timings to set the tertiary's optimally. I was astonished to see it chose 1T as well as a 90 ns refresh rate when left to it's own will in the 2 x 4 gb 2400 mhz config.

The Avexir set is poorer performing but easier to get high frequency with as it is single ranked.

The MSI 990 gaming has no problems running 2x4 at 2400 mhz , but I haven't done any stress testing using 4x4gb at that speed.

Until lately, I didn't see much use for more than 8 gb of ram so I concentrated my efforts on getting good performance out of a 2x4 gb setup.


----------



## miklkit

I've been running 4x4 for 16 gb 1866 ram at 2008 for a long time. This is right below a big stability hole so see no reason to go higher.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can run 4x4gb at 2400 mhz cl 12, 1 T on my matched 16gb set of 2400 mhz beasts as well as my Avexir blitz set that is of the same configuration. With the CHV-Z/beasts combo the easiest way is to enable DOCP , extreme tweaking, set your primary's as desired, put 1.65 volts to the ram and let all the other voltages/tertiary's stay in auto. It's questionable if it's worth the extra heat if you are limited on cooling because it will usually request 1.4 v plus to the cpu/nb. DOCP acts like a translator for AMD platforms - it takes the intel XMP settings and optimizes them for use with an AMD setup.
> It also seems to help when I force a set of primary timings to set the tertiary's optimally. I was astonished to see it chose 1T as well as a 90 ns refresh rate when left to it's own will in the 2 x 4 gb 2400 mhz config.
> 
> The Avexir set is poorer performing but easier to get high frequency with as it is single ranked.
> 
> The MSI 990 gaming has no problems running 2x4 at 2400 mhz , but I haven't done any stress testing using 4x4gb at that speed.
> 
> Until lately, I didn't see much use for more than 8 gb of ram so I concentrated my efforts on getting good performance out of a 2x4 gb setup.


I tried DOCP but it doesnt make any difference still cant run 2400 even with the profiles









im pretty happy at 2133 cas 9 it's only cost me under £40 for 8gb which aint bad i suppose


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I can run 4x4gb at 2400 mhz cl 12, 1 T on my matched 16gb set of 2400 mhz beasts as well as my Avexir blitz set that is of the same configuration. With the CHV-Z/beasts combo the easiest way is to enable DOCP , extreme tweaking, set your primary's as desired, put 1.65 volts to the ram and let all the other voltages/tertiary's stay in auto. It's questionable if it's worth the extra heat if you are limited on cooling because it will usually request 1.4 v plus to the cpu/nb. DOCP acts like a translator for AMD platforms - it takes the intel XMP settings and optimizes them for use with an AMD setup.
> It also seems to help when I force a set of primary timings to set the tertiary's optimally. I was astonished to see it chose 1T as well as a 90 ns refresh rate when left to it's own will in the 2 x 4 gb 2400 mhz config.
> 
> The Avexir set is poorer performing but easier to get high frequency with as it is single ranked.
> 
> The MSI 990 gaming has no problems running 2x4 at 2400 mhz , but I haven't done any stress testing using 4x4gb at that speed.
> 
> Until lately, I didn't see much use for more than 8 gb of ram so I concentrated my efforts on getting good performance out of a 2x4 gb setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried DOCP but it doesnt make any difference still cant run 2400 even with the profiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty happy at 2133 cas 9 it's only cost me under £40 for 8gb which aint bad i suppose
Click to expand...

If you are happy , that's all that matters









EDIT:
In win 303 - my new favorite case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=inwin+303&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you are happy , that's all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> In win 303 - my new favorite case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=inwin+303&N=-1&isNodeId=1


bit small for me lol igot the 780t in white


----------



## hurricane28

Oh look what i got from the mailman just yet:





This is one sexy board i can tell you! Probably the best looking board of the AMD3+ range.

It has not one but 2 front USB 3.0 connectors... its like they listened to me lol But still, that 8-pin CPU connector place.. there is no space left but still if that would be on the same spot as the Gigabyte boards it was perfect.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

lookin like a good start to the weekend. cant get these downunder as yet. be sure to give her a good workout and lets see some benches!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> lookin like a good start to the weekend. cant get these downunder as yet. be sure to give her a good workout and lets see some benches!


Yes it is mate! I will show some benches after i am done installing it.

I love Australia man, its so nice out there. Unfortunately Holland is flat and boring... not even to speak about the weather here lol


----------



## mus1mus

Everyone feels the same way to other places they've never been. Once you get the hang of a place though, you'll miss home.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it is mate! I will show some benches after i am done installing it.
> 
> I love Australia man, its so nice out there. Unfortunately Holland is flat and boring... not even to speak about the weather here lol


you got a nice board there, i was going to get o ne but figured i'd save the money for zen when it comes out

this board should of been out a few years ago


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh look what i got from the mailman just yet:
> 
> This is one sexy board i can tell you! Probably the best looking board of the AMD3+ range.
> 
> It has not one but 2 front USB 3.0 connectors... its like they listened to me lol But still, that 8-pin CPU connector place.. there is no space left but still if that would be on the same spot as the Gigabyte boards it was perfect.


Congrats, although i wouldn't want to be in your place having to build from scratch in the weekend... It's certainly miles better than the R2.0. It's not even close. Although i think the Aura is the best looking motherboard in AM3+. But it will certainly serve you well.

Like Gertruude said, shame it came out so late. Unless someone intends to skip Zen, it's really not the wisest purchase at this point.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you got a nice board there, i was going to get o ne but figured i'd save the money for zen when it comes out
> 
> this board should of been out a few years ago


Agreed.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Everyone feels the same way to other places they've never been. Once you get the hang of a place though, you'll miss home.


Yeah probably, i am born here but that doesn't mean i am supposed to life here for ever lol Holland is becoming a very very nasty place lately to life to be honest...

I like Spain too, i am a nature guy. I lived in Portugal for 3 months and i loved it, if i have the chance i would go back within a heartbeat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Everyone feels the same way to other places they've never been. Once you get the hang of a place though, you'll miss home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you got a nice board there, i was going to get o ne but figured i'd save the money for zen when it comes out
> 
> this board should of been out a few years ago


Thnx Gerty. I had a great deal with my retail store and this is the only board with the same options as the Giga and some more so they gave me a good deal on this one. I can return the otherboard for credit which they take off the price of the Sabertooth.

I agree that they could have made a board like this a couple of years back but than again, you still won't have M.2 and USB 3.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Everyone feels the same way to other places they've never been. Once you get the hang of a place though, you'll miss home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Congrats, although i wouldn't want to be in your place having to build from scratch in the weekend... It's certainly miles better than the R2.0. It's not even close. Although i think the Aura is the best looking motherboard in AM3+. But it will certainly serve you well.
> 
> Like Gertruude said, shame it came out so late. Unless someone intends to skip Zen, it's really not the wisest purchase at this point.


what do you mean build from scratch? I can just uninstall everything from Gigabyte and insert this board and it works, same chipset remember








Most of the work was cleaning my case and components from dust.. I really hate it when my system gets dusty and dirty.
ZEN will be released in the second quarter of 2017 if i am correct, even then, i think the boards and CPU's will be very expensive in the beginning so i wait a little longer before i upgrade IF i can afford it eventually.

On another note. When i installed the Sabertooth and was doing some stuff in Windows, i noticed that the Sabertooth feels a lot snappier than the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I am not sure as to why because its the same chipset, drivers etc.. More reason for me to NEVER buy Gigabyte ever again..


----------



## hurricane28

This is the result of having the best of both worlds IMO, best performance and aesthetics:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Excuse me for the bad images but i have a new smartphone and the camera is not that great unfortunately, tomorrow i try to make better ones.


----------



## fbmbirds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is the result of having the best of both worlds IMO, best performance and aesthetics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for the bad images but i have a new smartphone and the camera is not that great unfortunately, tomorrow i try to make better ones.


How good is this board compared to say a m5a99fx pro r2.0


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> How good is this board compared to say a m5a99fx pro r2.0


Hard to say because i never owned the board you mentioned but i can imagine that the Sabertooth is better at overclocking and has more features. It depends on what you want basically but if you want the best i would highly suggest to get the Sabertooth R3.0.


----------



## NightAntilli

Don't know about the Sabertooth, but I have an M5A99FX Pro R2.0, and I really run into a temperature wall when overclocking my FX-8320. 4.5 GHz with 1.4v, Hyper 212 EVO and fan on the back of motherboard and I still can't get that thing to not surpass 70°C on either CPU or package, although I do live in a hot country where ambient is always ~30°C/~86°F.

Aside from that, I'd love the ability to switch off the secondary core on a module, although I'm not sure if that's possible on any motherboard.
Memory OC also seems finicky on this motherboard. My HyperX Fury 1866 is still unstable at 2133 with 1.65v and relaxed timings of 10-11-10-30-2T. I could likely get better results with a Sabertooth.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is the result of having the best of both worlds IMO, best performance and aesthetics:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for the bad images but i have a new smartphone and the camera is not that great unfortunately, tomorrow i try to make better ones.
> 
> 
> 
> How good is this board compared to say a m5a99fx pro r2.0
Click to expand...

It is better. Under experienced hands the M5A99FX will reach its limits around the 4.8-4.9 mark. It takes a lot of effort to get 5 out of the Pro. But it is possible.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what do you mean build from scratch? I can just uninstall everything from Gigabyte and insert this board and it works, same chipset remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the work was cleaning my case and components from dust.. I really hate it when my system gets dusty and dirty.
> ZEN will be released in the second quarter of 2017 if i am correct, even then, i think the boards and CPU's will be very expensive in the beginning so i wait a little longer before i upgrade IF i can afford it eventually.
> 
> On another note. When i installed the Sabertooth and was doing some stuff in Windows, i noticed that the Sabertooth feels a lot snappier than the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I am not sure as to why because its the same chipset, drivers etc.. More reason for me to NEVER buy Gigabyte ever again..


Oh, you see, i am the exact opposite. I don't mind the dust, but i can't stand the idea of installing new motherboard, without fresh windows installation.







Oh, ok, the purchase makes sense then. I thought you were in the "jump to Zen ASAP" team. Fine by me...I don't intend to go to Zen at all, i am very happy with FX, i may buy yet another actually, i have too many unused motherboards and RAM to just abbandon everything just for the sake of Zen. Probably i will go to Zen+ when it goes EOL. If i hadn't hoarded motherboards already, i might have bought an Aura now. The Sabertooth is overkill for me, but i can see how it can be useful for extreme overclocker like you.

Well, at the end, we ALL end up in the "never Gigabyte again" club... 2 days ago, i restored an image, like i had done hundred of times before. Guess what, this time, aero wouldn't enable, if i had AMD Msr Tweaker enabled and i was getting constant BIOS prompt that my settings are bad. It would work if i just had voltage on "auto" in BIOS. After several attempts, i gave up and now i run at stock voltage, 4Ghz and i have disabled AMD Msr Tweaker. Why? I have no idea. I also tried the previous BIOS, flashed successfully and at the prompt "reboot or shut down", i choose "reboot" and it hangs. It wouldn't boot, wouldn't shut down, the power button wouldn't shut down, i had to shut down by the PSU switch. I switch on again, it wouldn't POST. I open the case, control cables, press things, it posted, but still, aero wouldn't work with AMD Msr Tweaker... This is a bat crazy motherboard. If i wasn't too tired of doing everything from scratch, i 'd put the Biostar TA970 Plus or even the Asrock 970Extrem3. At some point, i must find the patience to do it. I need a break from this Gigabyte BIOS madness.

So now, i am an undervolter running stock voltage...I set LLC to low to simulate a bit of undervolting, but i lost the undervolting in all P-States...









Enjoy the motherboard, looks very nice.


----------



## fbmbirds

yea Im at that wall right now. Spent countless hours tweaking this board and i basically settled at 4.8


----------



## Alastair

I can get her to 5


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh, you see, i am the exact opposite. I don't mind the dust, but i can't stand the idea of installing new motherboard, without fresh windows installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, the purchase makes sense then. I thought you were in the "jump to Zen ASAP" team. Fine by me...I don't intend to go to Zen at all, i am very happy with FX, i may buy yet another actually, i have too many unused motherboards and RAM to just abbandon everything just for the sake of Zen. Probably i will go to Zen+ when it goes EOL. If i hadn't hoarded motherboards already, i might have bought an Aura now. The Sabertooth is overkill for me, but i can see how it can be useful for extreme overclocker like you.
> 
> Well, at the end, we ALL end up in the "never Gigabyte again" club... 2 days ago, i restored an image, like i had done hundred of times before. Guess what, this time, aero wouldn't enable, if i had AMD Msr Tweaker enabled and i was getting constant BIOS prompt that my settings are bad. It would work if i just had voltage on "auto" in BIOS. After several attempts, i gave up and now i run at stock voltage, 4Ghz and i have disabled AMD Msr Tweaker. Why? I have no idea. I also tried the previous BIOS, flashed successfully and at the prompt "reboot or shut down", i choose "reboot" and it hangs. It wouldn't boot, wouldn't shut down, the power button wouldn't shut down, i had to shut down by the PSU switch. I switch on again, it wouldn't POST. I open the case, control cables, press things, it posted, but still, aero wouldn't work with AMD Msr Tweaker... This is a bat crazy motherboard. If i wasn't too tired of doing everything from scratch, i 'd put the Biostar TA970 Plus or even the Asrock 970Extrem3. At some point, i must find the patience to do it. I need a break from this Gigabyte BIOS madness.
> 
> So now, i am an undervolter running stock voltage...I set LLC to low to simulate a bit of undervolting, but i lost the undervolting in all P-States...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the motherboard, looks very nice.


I have an eye for detail sometimes. Cable management is a mess right now but that is due to my case not being able to close on the back side because i still haven't got an definitive solution for the 120mm fan that is blowing on the back side of the socket just yet. I might cut the back panel open and mount the fan directly to the back panel but i am not sure if i am willing to do that.
Dust is a thing i just don't like, as i said before when i buy parts or basically anything, i want it to perform like i want and is aesthetically pleasing to me. I just want the best of both worlds.

I am not going to buy ZEN shortly after release because of money perhaps and i think its better to wait a few months or a year to upgrade because they still have to master the manufacturing process. As an example, newer FX chips tin to clock higher and at lower voltages as early binned chips. As i am an overclocker, it would be best to wait at least one year so they can master the manufacturing process and are able to produce better binned chips. I don't know if i am totally correct on this one but its just my feeling and to me it sounds logicaly.

Gigabyte... seriously, its an disaster all over... i had almost the same thing with my Gamin G1 board, sometimes i couldn't even turn my system off and i had to flip the switch on the PSU in order to turn it off... When i changed something in BIOS and i reboot, i had to press the reset button otherwise it would simply not even start.. I contacted Gigabyte about this and they send me an "different" BIOS strait from Taiwan they said.. well i couldn't tell the difference to be honest except for the name, so basically it was the same BIOS with only a different name...

Than i had problems getting my RAM stable at 2400MHz because there simply isn't an setting in that BIOS to manually set RAM at 2400MHz so you have to raise the FSB in order to get 2400MHz... Seriously, i can go on an don about how crappy Gigabyte is but i am glad my retail store is on my side which resulted that i am no longer have the Gigabyte in my system and now running the Sabertooth R3.0 which is 10x better than that garbage Gigacrap board...

Now i am sitting around 1.488vcore instead of 1.55 on the Gigabyte... i am not sure its stable yet though but it sure does feel a lot smoother.. Will test tomorrow for stability etc.

thank you for your kind words, much obliged.


----------



## fbmbirds

1.488 at what clocks??


----------



## hurricane28

Oh sorry, forgot to mention that. I am not running 4.8GHz CPU, 2600MHz CPU/NB, 2400MHz RAM.


----------



## fbmbirds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh sorry, forgot to mention that. I am not running 4.8GHz CPU, 2600MHz CPU/NB, 2400MHz RAM.


does running the ram at 2400mhz show any real world benefits over 1866 or 2133?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> does running the ram at 2400mhz show any real world benefits over 1866 or 2133?


It depends on what you are doing actually. Some games can benefit from faster ram which others prefer tight timings. When doing video rendering or working with Adobe programs, it can be beneficial to have faster ram but i don't think it will be that much of a difference to be honest because the timing and speed cancel each other out at a certain point.

I bought my 2400MHz kit simply because it was cheaper than the 1866MHz kit, go figure lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmbirds*
> 
> does running the ram at 2400mhz show any real world benefits over 1866 or 2133?


ive gone from 8gb 2400mhz to 16gb 2133mhz

im not sure if its a placebo effect but things in general seem to be better


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive gone from 8gb 2400mhz to 16gb 2133mhz
> 
> im not sure if its a placebo effect but things in general seem to be better


I gone from 1866MHz 2x4 8Gb ram to 2400MHz 2x8 16Gb ram and i too notice a small increase in everything. Still don't know if its the amount of ram that is the cause of the speed, could be a placebo too.

I did notice a good increase when i am exporting from Adobe Premiere pro to my Samsung 950 SSD and just over all working in that program feels a tad faster.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive gone from 8gb 2400mhz to 16gb 2133mhz
> 
> im not sure if its a placebo effect but things in general seem to be better
> 
> 
> 
> I gone from 1866MHz 2x4 8Gb ram to 2400MHz 2x8 16Gb ram and i too notice a small increase in everything. Still don't know if its the amount of ram that is the cause of the speed, could be a placebo too.
> 
> I did notice a good increase when i am exporting from Adobe Premiere pro to my Samsung 950 SSD and just over all working in that program feels a tad faster.
Click to expand...

If you want to know for sure , use AIDA 64's cache and memory benchmarking too. Bear in mind however that you must use the same versions of AIDA in order for any comparisons to be valid.

I've never been able to come close to the read speeds etc I get at 2400 MHz+ with slower clocked ram. Latency is very similar however.

What seems to happen with the FX platform more than other's I've messed around with is that marginally stable ram will wreck performance , even if there are no crashes.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have an eye for detail sometimes. Cable management is a mess right now but that is due to my case not being able to close on the back side because i still haven't got an definitive solution for the 120mm fan that is blowing on the back side of the socket just yet. I might cut the back panel open and mount the fan directly to the back panel but i am not sure if i am willing to do that.
> Dust is a thing i just don't like, as i said before when i buy parts or basically anything, i want it to perform like i want and is aesthetically pleasing to me. I just want the best of both worlds.


You want an 120mm fan to blow on the VRM? Why? Things look fine as they are.
Quote:


> I am not going to buy ZEN shortly after release because of money perhaps and i think its better to wait a few months or a year to upgrade because they still have to master the manufacturing process. As an example, newer FX chips tin to clock higher and at lower voltages as early binned chips. As i am an overclocker, it would be best to wait at least one year so they can master the manufacturing process and are able to produce better binned chips. I don't know if i am totally correct on this one but its just my feeling and to me it sounds logicaly.


Yeah, that's all true. I think they will revise the motherboard chipset at some point. I doubt they will get everything right with the 1st shot.
Quote:


> Gigabyte... seriously, its an disaster all over... i had almost the same thing with my Gamin G1 board, sometimes i couldn't even turn my system off and i had to flip the switch on the PSU in order to turn it off... When i changed something in BIOS and i reboot, i had to press the reset button otherwise it would simply not even start.. I contacted Gigabyte about this and they send me an "different" BIOS strait from Taiwan they said.. well i couldn't tell the difference to be honest except for the name, so basically it was the same BIOS with only a different name...
> 
> Than i had problems getting my RAM stable at 2400MHz because there simply isn't an setting in that BIOS to manually set RAM at 2400MHz so you have to raise the FSB in order to get 2400MHz... Seriously, i can go on an don about how crappy Gigabyte is but i am glad my retail store is on my side which resulted that i am no longer have the Gigabyte in my system and now running the Sabertooth R3.0 which is 10x better than that garbage Gigacrap board...
> 
> Now i am sitting around 1.488vcore instead of 1.55 on the Gigabyte... i am not sure its stable yet though but it sure does feel a lot smoother.. Will test tomorrow for stability etc.
> 
> thank you for your kind words, much obliged.


Oh, so it happens to other Gigabytes too... I swear, i can't understand Gigabyte... How hard can it be to hire proper programmers?! I 've been using AMD Msr Tweaker for over 1 year on the motherboard. I 've been using the same BIOS settings for months. And suddenly they "are not good".


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If you want to know for sure , use AIDA 64's cache and memory benchmarking too. Bear in mind however that you must use the same versions of AIDA in order for any comparisons to be valid.
> 
> I've never been able to come close to the read speeds etc I get at 2400 MHz+ with slower clocked ram. Latency is very similar however.
> 
> What seems to happen with the FX platform more than other's I've messed around with is that marginally stable ram will wreck performance , even if there are no crashes.


Yes that would be a good thing to run indeed. I don't have that 1866NMHz ram anymore but i am sure i have some screens from a while back for comparison.

That is what i noticed too, at first i thought that the timings will cause less snappiness in Windows but that is not the case at all and as a matter a fact, it felt even snappier which made me surprise. I didn't notice an huge performance gain but it just feels a little faster no matter what i do, especially with this Sabertooth.

I too noticed that when RAM is unstable, it takes away the snappiness what i like so much. I am at 2400MHz 11-12-12-31 at CR1 at the moment, it sets itself to CR1 in BIOS so i left it there.

I made some screenshots of the BIOS and i am really impressed by how it looks and how well its being made, everything about this board just screams quality.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

I ran IBT AVX and to my surprise it seems that i am little stable at 1.488vcore on this board while i needed 1.55vcore to be stable on the G1 Gaming board at almost the same OC... that is a massive improvement if you ask me.



Look at the temps, the Corsair H100iGTX didn't even have to ramp up that much in order to get decent temps. Take a look at the vrm temps as well, i don't know how accurate those readings are, but they are more than 30c cooler than on the Gigabyte...

Now my question becomes, what makes this Asus board that much better, so much in fact that the Gigabyte cannot even compare to it... This is rather strange to me if i am honest, i expected the Sabertooth to be better but so much?

I am really astonished about what this board can do compare to the Giga... IMO, its worth his wait in gold..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I ran IBT AVX and to my surprise it seems that i am little stable at 1.488vcore on this board while i needed 1.55vcore to be stable on the G1 Gaming board at almost the same OC... that is a massive improvement if you ask me.
> 
> Look at the temps, the Corsair H100iGTX didn't even have to ramp up that much in order to get decent temps. Take a look at the vrm temps as well, i don't know how accurate those readings are, but they are more than 30c cooler than on the Gigabyte...
> 
> Now my question becomes, what makes this Asus board that much better, so much in fact that the Gigabyte cannot even compare to it... This is rather strange to me if i am honest, i expected the Sabertooth to be better but so much?
> 
> I am really astonished about what this board can do compare to the Giga... IMO, its worth his wait in gold..


Unless i am mistaken, *CSSOrkinman*, had posted in the past, about how ASUS motherboards under-report voltage. He was very convincing and his theory worked even on cheap motherboards. You 'd have cheap ASUS boards, all showing "golden chips", with ultra low voltages at any clock. Maybe from the voltage they show, they exclude LLC, who knows. Same could be true for temp sensors.

CSSOrkinman can explain it better to you. I just remember a post he had made when i saw someone with a "golden undervolter" chip and i was pissed on "why don't i ever find such good undervolting chips"?. Turns out, after digging old posts for a while,, that most of the "golden undervolters" were running on ASUS motherboards.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Unless i am mistaken, *CSSOrkinman*, had posted in the past, about how ASUS motherboards under-report voltage. He was very convincing and his theory worked even on cheap motherboards. You 'd have cheap ASUS boards, all showing "golden chips", with ultra low voltages at any clock. Maybe from the voltage they show, they exclude LLC, who knows. Same could be true for temp sensors.
> 
> CSSOrkinman can explain it better to you. I just remember a post he had made when i saw someone with a "golden undervolter" chip and i was pissed on "why don't i ever find such good undervolting chips"?. Turns out, after digging old posts for a while,, that most of the "golden undervolters" were running on ASUS motherboards.


Aha, that would be very interesting indeed. But that still doesn't explain why my tems are much lower on the Asus compared to Gigabyte and i am not talking about CPU alone.

and IF they report lower voltage, how would you measure this? I mean, in all programs i see 1.488vcore so its the board that is sending these readings to the programs? I know its a pretty phony evidence but the vrm's are a lot cooler to the touch too compared to the Gigaboard.

It looks like 5GHz is within my reach again but i am not sure if i am going to run that high because i am happy with it at 4.8 and i don't think going to 5GHz will make an huge impact in performance.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I ran IBT AVX and to my surprise it seems that i am little stable at 1.488vcore on this board while i needed 1.55vcore to be stable on the G1 Gaming board at almost the same OC... that is a massive improvement if you ask me.
> 
> Look at the temps, the Corsair H100iGTX didn't even have to ramp up that much in order to get decent temps. Take a look at the vrm temps as well, i don't know how accurate those readings are, but they are more than 30c cooler than on the Gigabyte...
> 
> Now my question becomes, what makes this Asus board that much better, so much in fact that the Gigabyte cannot even compare to it... This is rather strange to me if i am honest, i expected the Sabertooth to be better but so much?
> 
> I am really astonished about what this board can do compare to the Giga... IMO, its worth his wait in gold..
> 
> 
> 
> Unless i am mistaken, *CSSOrkinman*, had posted in the past, about how ASUS motherboards under-report voltage. He was very convincing and his theory worked even on cheap motherboards. You 'd have cheap ASUS boards, all showing "golden chips", with ultra low voltages at any clock. Maybe from the voltage they show, they exclude LLC, who knows. Same could be true for temp sensors.
> 
> CSSOrkinman can explain it better to you. I just remember a post he had made when i saw someone with a "golden undervolter" chip and i was pissed on "why don't i ever find such good undervolting chips"?. Turns out, after digging old posts for a while,, that most of the "golden undervolters" were running on ASUS motherboards.
Click to expand...

My only personal experience with ASUS boards is with the CHV-Z's I've had and I'm certain they under report voltage supplied to the cpu vs. how other boards report theirs. I have no idea which is more accurate however. ( comparing my 990 boards - Asrock Extreme 3, GD 65, GD80 , MSI 990 Gaming and Gigabyte UD5).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My only personal experience with ASUS boards is with the CHV-Z's I've had and I'm certain they under report voltage supplied to the cpu vs. how other boards report theirs. I have no idea which is more accurate however. ( comparing my 990 boards - Asrock Extreme 3, GD 65, GD80 , MSI 990 Gaming and Gigabyte UD5).


Okay, thnx for the input.

Was the difference just as big as i see now?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, that would be very interesting indeed. But that still doesn't explain why my tems are much lower on the Asus compared to Gigabyte and i am not talking about CPU alone.
> 
> and IF they report lower voltage, how would you measure this? I mean, in all programs i see 1.488vcore so its the board that is sending these readings to the programs? I know its a pretty phony evidence but the vrm's are a lot cooler to the touch too compared to the Gigaboard.
> 
> It looks like 5GHz is within my reach again but i am not sure if i am going to run that high because i am happy with it at 4.8 and i don't think going to 5GHz will make an huge impact in performance.


What you ask goes beyond my knowledge. About temps, there are 2 possibilities:

1) The Sabertooth trully runs cooler. I mean, Gigabytes' cooling isn't the absolute best. The Sabertooth you bought, even has "spikes" on top of the chokes to help dissipation of heat. It might be just better cooling overall.

2) The Sabertooth might be under-reporting temperatures too. At least the socket temps, can be under-reported, because i remember Stilt saying that a manufacturer can use offset value, to do pretty much what he likes with the socket temp (make it higher or lower). I don't know about VRM temp. I think the temp that probably can't be faked, is the core temp, since it's read from a CPU registry.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My only personal experience with ASUS boards is with the CHV-Z's I've had and I'm certain they under report voltage supplied to the cpu vs. how other boards report theirs. I have no idea which is more accurate however. ( comparing my 990 boards - Asrock Extreme 3, GD 65, GD80 , MSI 990 Gaming and Gigabyte UD5).
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thnx for the input.
> 
> Was the difference just as big as i see now?
Click to expand...

Compare the voltages using the same cpu and supporting cast with different motherboards I have in this club. http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, that would be very interesting indeed. But that still doesn't explain why my tems are much lower on the Asus compared to Gigabyte and i am not talking about CPU alone.
> 
> and IF they report lower voltage, how would you measure this? I mean, in all programs i see 1.488vcore so its the board that is sending these readings to the programs? I know its a pretty phony evidence but the vrm's are a lot cooler to the touch too compared to the Gigaboard.
> 
> It looks like 5GHz is within my reach again but i am not sure if i am going to run that high because i am happy with it at 4.8 and i don't think going to 5GHz will make an huge impact in performance.
> 
> 
> 
> What you ask goes beyond my knowledge. About temps, there are 2 possibilities:
> 
> 1) The Sabertooth trully runs cooler. I mean, Gigabytes' cooling isn't the absolute best. The Sabertooth you bought, even has "spikes" on top of the chokes to help dissipation of heat. It might be just better cooling overall.
> 
> 2) The Sabertooth might be under-reporting temperatures too. At least the socket temps, can be under-reported, because i remember Stilt saying that a manufacturer can use offset value, to do pretty much what he likes with the socket temp (make it higher or lower). I don't know about VRM temp. I think the temp that probably can't be faked, is the core temp, since it's read from a CPU registry.
Click to expand...

Don't forget the Sabertooth has a higher phase count plus a MUCH better heatsink for the VRMs.

Cleaner power = lower temps + less voltage required.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My only personal experience with ASUS boards is with the CHV-Z's I've had and I'm certain they under report voltage supplied to the cpu vs. how other boards report theirs. I have no idea which is more accurate however. ( comparing my 990 boards - Asrock Extreme 3, GD 65, GD80 , MSI 990 Gaming and Gigabyte UD5).
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thnx for the input.
> 
> *Was the difference just as big as i see now*?
Click to expand...

An online article that I have since misplaced noticed a nearly a .1 volt higher supplied voltage as read by a digital mulitmeter than was set in bios or reported by monitoring programs on the CHV they were using. This wasn't the subject of the article , but it was something they discovered during their testing.

Almost identical to what I've seen voltage wise.

In a certain range of clockspeeds and voltages ( as measured at load), my GD 80 would run about 10 C cooler on the core temp than my CHV-Z's would using similar or identical cooling and identical stress tests.

Comparing VRM temps is a crapshoot as they are reported by different hardware and interpreted differently by monitoring programs. Would love to use the thermal imaging camera I have at work to make comparisons though.

EDIT: - just for fun try running Prime 95 at a certain clockspeed and voltage, then drop the voltage by .07 volts and see if it lowers core temps by 10 C


----------



## Undervolter

Gee, it seems i will have to re-install Windows next week...I did sfc command and i have integrity violations on my Windows installation. Unbelievable...I don't know if i should suspect my imaging program or the motherboard trashing data on the SSD when i reflashed the BIOS and froze... Boy, i must take the plunge at some point and swap the motherboard.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Gee, it seems i will have to re-install Windows next week...I did sfc command and i have integrity violations on my Windows installation. Unbelievable...I don't know if i should suspect my imaging program or the motherboard trashing data on the SSD when i reflashed the BIOS and froze... Boy, i must take the plunge at some point and swap the motherboard.


There is really no need to reinstall. There is an solution.

Go to this channel and i am sure there is a fix for this: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhv4R7iSGqnZRzzHYbHf9S7wQor3FrYP9

That guy knows what he is talking about, he saved me numerous of times with corruption and the most difficult problems and they all work.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is really no need to reinstall. There is an solution.
> 
> Go to this channel and i am sure there is a fix for this: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhv4R7iSGqnZRzzHYbHf9S7wQor3FrYP9
> 
> That guy knows what he is talking about, he saved me numerous of times with corruption and the most difficult problems and they all work.


Thanks, but fixing the corruption is rather simple. You just need to do sfc /scannow. I normally do /verifyonly. Scannow also fixes the corruption. However, i need to find what caused it. I am now suspecting Bleachbit or an interaction between Bleachbit and some of my security applications. I fixed the issues with /scannow , ran Bleachbit and half of my systray icons disappeared. Including my firewall, WinPatrol, Voodooshield and Shadow Defender icon. So, MAYBE, it's Bleachbit. I will try to replicate the issue. I like cleaners, but they do cause troubles occasionally. CCleaner used to spam the event viewer with errors when you were cleaning the MS Search and Management console options. Took me a while to figure that out, so i always exclude those two. Now maybe Bleachbit is cleaning a "bit too much". Or maybe it's Voodooshield , since i added it yesterday.

If it's software issue not concerning my imaging application, i will simply use an image to revert back to "clean" state and exclude the offending application.

EDIT: Crap, i restored my image with "all programs + Skyrim + Europa universalis" and it has integrity violations too. I will have to try my much older image of "all programs only" (no games) and if that also has integrity violations, it's either Bleachbit or my imaging program. Which means i will have to reinstall Windows, changing imaging program and excluding Bleachbit. sfc /scannow also "corrects" the issues, but when i run sfc again, it finds AGAIN integrity violations. So something in WIndows is screwed for good.

Have a nice weekend, undervolter!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks, but fixing the corruption is rather simple. You just need to do sfc /scannow. I normally do /verifyonly. Scannow also fixes the corruption. However, i need to find what caused it. I am now suspecting Bleachbit or an interaction between Bleachbit and some of my security applications. I fixed the issues with /scannow , ran Bleachbit and half of my systray icons disappeared. Including my firewall, WinPatrol, Voodooshield and Shadow Defender icon. So, MAYBE, it's Bleachbit. I will try to replicate the issue. I like cleaners, but they do cause troubles occasionally. CCleaner used to spam the event viewer with errors when you were cleaning the MS Search and Management console options. Took me a while to figure that out, so i always exclude those two. Now maybe Bleachbit is cleaning a "bit too much". Or maybe it's Voodooshield , since i added it yesterday.
> 
> If it's software issue not concerning my imaging application, i will simply use an image to revert back to "clean" state and exclude the offending application.
> 
> EDIT: Crap, i restored my image with "all programs + Skyrim + Europa universalis" and it has integrity violations too. I will have to try my much older image of "all programs only" (no games) and if that also has integrity violations, it's either Bleachbit or my imaging program. Which means i will have to reinstall Windows, changing imaging program and excluding Bleachbit. sfc /scannow also "corrects" the issues, but when i run sfc again, it finds AGAIN integrity violations. So something in WIndows is screwed for good.
> 
> Have a nice weekend, undervolter!


Not always the case my friend, i had some corruptions which sfc could not repair.

I needed to type the following lines in order to restore the image: DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth, Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:I:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess

Most of my Windows corruptions could not be restored with sfc to be honest, the guy called Britec i mentioned before has excellent guides on how to repair the most complicated corruptions and even the most infected Windows. He really saved me tons and tons of hours of work because in most cases if not all, you don't need to reinstall Windows because there are so many options to restore it.

What i always do is clone the partition with all the drivers and installations you need on another drive so when things go south i can easily restore it. I use AOMEI backupper for this and its working very good and very fast.

I understand you about the blecachbit software, i am very cautious with ccleaner as well as it can easily corrupt Windows by deleting files that are actually needed with some applications. I discovered that when i run ccleaner i had troubles with Windows defender, after a quick search on Google i read that you have to disable some things when you do registry clean and now no problems anymore. I can't recall what those things are at the moment but after a search on Google i am sure to find it again.

Good luck with your restoration of Windows and trust me, there is an solution where you don't need to reinstall Windows again and start from scratch. just go look at the YouTube channel i provided before, you won't regret it.


----------



## Kalistoval

@hurricane28 any ssd test runs?


----------



## fbmbirds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes that would be a good thing to run indeed. I don't have that 1866NMHz ram anymore but i am sure i have some screens from a while back for comparison.
> 
> That is what i noticed too, at first i thought that the timings will cause less snappiness in Windows but that is not the case at all and as a matter a fact, it felt even snappier which made me surprise. I didn't notice an huge performance gain but it just feels a little faster no matter what i do, especially with this Sabertooth.
> 
> I too noticed that when RAM is unstable, it takes away the snappiness what i like so much. I am at 2400MHz 11-12-12-31 at CR1 at the moment, it sets itself to CR1 in BIOS so i left it there.
> 
> I made some screenshots of the BIOS and i am really impressed by how it looks and how well its being made, everything about this board just screams quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What does turning off AMD Cool and Quiet and the other CPU setting benefit?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not always the case my friend, i had some corruptions which sfc could not repair.
> 
> I needed to type the following lines in order to restore the image: DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth, Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:wim:I:\sources\install.wim:1 /limitaccess
> 
> Most of my Windows corruptions could not be restored with sfc to be honest, the guy called Britec i mentioned before has excellent guides on how to repair the most complicated corruptions and even the most infected Windows. He really saved me tons and tons of hours of work because in most cases if not all, you don't need to reinstall Windows because there are so many options to restore it.
> 
> What i always do is clone the partition with all the drivers and installations you need on another drive so when things go south i can easily restore it. I use AOMEI backupper for this and its working very good and very fast.
> 
> I understand you about the blecachbit software, i am very cautious with ccleaner as well as it can easily corrupt Windows by deleting files that are actually needed with some applications. I discovered that when i run ccleaner i had troubles with Windows defender, after a quick search on Google i read that you have to disable some things when you do registry clean and now no problems anymore. I can't recall what those things are at the moment but after a search on Google i am sure to find it again.
> 
> Good luck with your restoration of Windows and trust me, there is an solution where you don't need to reinstall Windows again and start from scratch. just go look at the YouTube channel i provided before, you won't regret it.


Well, turns out Bleachbit is innocent. I did clean Windows installation, no corruption, until i installed some... Microsoft patches manually (without using Windows Update). It appears that probably the "Bad Tunnel hotfix" or the so called Win7 SP2" did it. After installing them, i got the "integrity violation" thing. I hadn't even installed the motherboard drivers yet. Only MS stuff.

So, integrity violation my ass , it's just Windows that probably expects me to use Windows Update and loses its mind, when i install patches without it. Good thing i hadn't deleted my images. So i will just ignore the issue. I lost several hours just to find out that MS breaks MS...







Which isn't unheard of... Once, i first installed the "Win SP2 rollup pack" and afterwards tried to install the "Bullfozer hotfixes" (the new scheduler and core unparking). And it's impossible. If you want to do it, you must first install the Bulldozer hotfix and afterwards the Win7 SP2 rollup patch.

Thanks for that channel, i may look into it, although, when i feel my installation is borked, my obsessive traits kick in and scream "clean install, clean install!".

I still may have a conflict between Bleachbit and some security application, since my icons disappeared, but that's another story. Now i am back to my pristine "all programs + games" image, no security applications installed yet. Integrity violation of course exists, but at this point, who cares.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, turns out Bleachbit is innocent. I did clean Windows installation, no corruption, until i installed some... Microsoft patches manually (without using Windows Update). It appears that probably the "Bad Tunnel hotfix" or the so called Win7 SP2" did it. After installing them, i got the "integrity violation" thing. I hadn't even installed the motherboard drivers yet. Only MS stuff.
> 
> So, integrity violation my ass , it's just Windows that probably expects me to use Windows Update and loses its mind, when i install patches without it. Good thing i hadn't deleted my images. So i will just ignore the issue. I lost several hours just to find out that MS breaks MS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which isn't unheard of... Once, i first installed the "Win SP2 rollup pack" and afterwards tried to install the "Bullfozer hotfixes" (the new scheduler and core unparking). And it's impossible. If you want to do it, you must first install the Bulldozer hotfix and afterwards the Win7 SP2 rollup patch.
> 
> Thanks for that channel, i may look into it, although, when i feel my installation is borked, my obsessive traits kick in and scream "clean install, clean install!".
> 
> I still may have a conflict between Bleachbit and some security application, since my icons disappeared, but that's another story. Now i am back to my pristine "all programs + games" image, no security applications installed yet. Integrity violation of course exists, but at this point, who cares.


dont you use wsus offline updater, its much better


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dont you use wsus offline updater, its much better


I know about WSUS, but haven't used it. I see it's only 1.98MB. I guess it needs to download everything from MS? I have another offline pack, which is about 700MB, made by a russian guy i think, but it literally takes hours to install to a fresh windows 7 SP1. While the MS "rollup" (unoffical SP2), which is about 450MB, takes less than 10 mins. Which is why i use that... Maybe i will take the plunge later and do fresh windows installation and use the russian pack or WSUS. Right now i am patched up to May 2016 with the MS rollup, plus i have installed the "bad tunnel hotfix" from June 2016. I am getting tired of patches creating new problems actually, i may end up just running Win7 SP1 with only an NTFS patch that was released at some point. I swear that i had less problems back then.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I know about WSUS, but haven't used it. I see it's only 1.98MB. I guess it needs to download everything from MS? I have another offline pack, which is about 700MB, made by a russian guy i think, but it literally takes hours to install to a fresh windows 7 SP1. While the MS "rollup" (unoffical SP2), which is about 450MB, takes less than 10 mins. Which is why i use that... Maybe i will take the plunge later and do fresh windows installation and use the russian pack or WSUS. Right now i am patched up to May 2016 with the MS rollup, plus i have installed the "bad tunnel hotfix" from June 2016. I am getting tired of patches creating new problems actually, i may end up just running Win7 SP1 with only an NTFS patch that was released at some point. I swear that i had less problems back then.


yeah it downloads everything, what i like about it is that its all automated no messing around


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yeah it downloads everything, what i like about it is that its all automated no messing around


Then it's of no use to me. I need something that i download once and then i can keep indefinitely and use it offline everytime i reinstall Windows, without having to download again. Which is what the russian pack does and the "unofficial SP2" from MS, which though seems to be delicate as to prerequisites. The russian pack also comes with all telemetry removed.


----------



## Undervolter

Oh my, i am late to the news... It appears i will be running FX for like a decade...

Quote:


> Microsoft made 'em do it: The latest Kaby Lake, Zen chips will support only Windows 10
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3112663/software/microsoft-made-em-do-it-the-latest-kaby-lake-zen-chips-will-support-only-windows-10.html


The idea of ditching Win7 and learning new OS with tiles, "apps", "stores", more spying etc, isn't even funny... Maybe i must revise my plans and see whether i should buy yet another AM3+ motherboard and possibly yet another FX8xxx...

Gee, i wish i could go Linux full time... I think my days in oc.net are done. I probably should return to security software enthusiast fora, where people are still running single and dual cores.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh my, i am late to the news... It appears i will be running FX for like a decade...
> The idea of ditching Win7 and learning new OS with tiles, "apps", "stores", more spying etc, isn't even funny... Maybe i must revise my plans and see whether i should buy yet another AM3+ motherboard and possibly yet another FX8xxx...
> 
> Gee, i wish i could go Linux full time... I think my days in oc.net are done. I probably should return to security software enthusiast fora, where people are still running single and dual cores.


i always said id stick to 7

then i decided to take up the offer of a free windows 10

best move ive ever made, when you remove the crap its actually a pretty good system.

yes there are a few bugs, but ive had nothing that a simple reboot hasnt solved


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i always said id stick to 7
> 
> then i decided to take up the offer of a free windows 10
> 
> best move ive ever made, when you remove the crap its actually a pretty good system.
> 
> yes there are a few bugs, but ive had nothing that a simple reboot hasnt solved


That's the thing. I don't want to have to remove the crap. What i like the most in Win7, is that it doesn't have crap. When i was with XP, i used to make custom CD with NLite, to make it leaner. WIth Win7 i stopped having this issue, i just disable some services and there are only a handful of settings i need to change. Plus, all my software and old games work. With Win10 some of my programs will certainly have problems, same with some old games and surely AMD Msr Tweaker won't work. Not to mention possible driver problems.

I don't want to have to decrapify, troubleshoot again, etc. It took me some years to learn all the quirks of Win7, to have a spotless event viewer. Also, the idea that the OS installs updated drivers behind my back, horrifies me. Not to mention the phoning home thing and the fact that it is a "service" and you are bound to submit to all MS change of plans. By the time i solve all issues, if i manage to, i will probably have MS to force upgrade me to Win11... I even like the Media Center in Win7 and i know it's not there in WIn10, same for my weather gadget.

The only thing that Win10 has, is dx12. The problem is, i don't care. I have still to finish Skyrim, cause i keep restarting with new mods. It's been over a year now that i try to finish it. And i never get bored of Europa Universalis. And after those, i need to play Oblivion. By the time that some game i like needs dx12, there will be dx15 out.

Besides, i HATE the flat look of Win10. I like aero, with the shadows, the transparency etc. There will be probably some 3rd party tool for Win10 to that, but why should i bother...

The Win10 license isn't an issue, i 've been getting free academic licenses ever since WinXP. The IT guy responsible for the credentials of my former university is friend of a friend. And technically, i work in the same structure of my old university and he has made sure that i retain academic status as far as MS licenses go... To put it in other words, i have already keys for Win8, 8.1 and never used them. And could get for Win10 too for free. But i don't want to.

So either MS releases a true heir to Win7, which will allow me to abbandon FX or i am stuck with FX... Or i must start using Linux more. Heck, as long as i don't have computing problems, i can stay with FX...

EDIT: When i was teenager or in my early 20s, i didn't mind tinkering around, i could reinstall Windows 15 times in a month to troubleshoot software or the OS. It was almost fun. As time passes, you start losing this "enthusiasm". Life is short, you have more things to do, at the end, i have arrived to the point that Americans say "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". I really just want the PC to "work". Not play catch up with MS's business models. There is nothing i want to do, that Win7 can't do it. And it's easy, i know it, i don't need to decrapify or waste any more time on it. If i have to stick with FX, so be it. For now, the FX is plenty. For when it won't be, i will see what i can do. Maybe in a few years i will arrive to the position of a friend of mine who tells me "where do you find the patience to learn to play Europa Universalis or the will to play videogames anyway"? I already see myself that i encode less than before too. I am getting old...









EDIT 2: Here we go. I play 2 games in the last year and an important Skyrim Mod (Fores New Idles-FNIS) has warning that won't work with Mod Organizer in Win10. The author says he won't give any support.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> That's the thing. I don't want to have to remove the crap. What i like the most in Win7, is that it doesn't have crap. When i was with XP, i used to make custom CD with NLite, to make it leaner. WIth Win7 i stopped having this issue, i just disable some services and there are only a handful of settings i need to change. Plus, all my software and old games work. With Win10 some of my programs will certainly have problems, same with some old games and surely AMD Msr Tweaker won't work. Not to mention possible driver problems.
> 
> I don't want to have to decrapify, troubleshoot again, etc. It took me some years to learn all the quirks of Win7, to have a spotless event viewer. Also, the idea that the OS installs updated drivers behind my back, horrifies me. Not to mention the phoning home thing and the fact that it is a "service" and you are bound to submit to all MS change of plans. By the time i solve all issues, if i manage to, i will probably have MS to force upgrade me to Win11... I even like the Media Center in Win7 and i know it's not there in WIn10, same for my weather gadget.
> 
> The only thing that Win10 has, is dx12. The problem is, i don't care. I have still to finish Skyrim, cause i keep restarting with new mods. It's been over a year now that i try to finish it. And i never get bored of Europa Universalis. And after those, i need to play Oblivion. By the time that some game i like needs dx12, there will be dx15 out.
> 
> Besides, i HATE the flat look of Win10. I like aero, with the shadows, the transparency etc. There will be probably some 3rd party tool for Win10 to that, but why should i bother...
> 
> The Win10 license isn't an issue, i 've been getting free academic licenses ever since WinXP. The IT guy responsible for the credentials of my former university is friend of a friend. And technically, i work in the same structure of my old university and he has made sure that i retain academic status as far as MS licenses go... To put it in other words, i have already keys for Win8, 8.1 and never used them. And could get for Win10 too for free. But i don't want to.
> 
> So either MS releases a true heir to Win7, which will allow me to abbandon FX or i am stuck with FX... Or i must start using Linux more. Heck, as long as i don't have computing problems, i can stay with FX...
> 
> EDIT: When i was teenager or in my early 20s, i didn't mind tinkering around, i could reinstall Windows 15 times in a month to troubleshoot software or the OS. It was almost fun. As time passes, you start losing this "enthusiasm". Life is short, you have more things to do, at the end, i have arrived to the point that Americans say "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". I really just want the PC to "work". Not play catch up with MS's business models.


You would only have to decrappify once







then create a system image or partition back up but i understand your point/s

I dont mind tinkering, i cannot work due to health reasons so it keeps me busy....and also i seem to be the guy everyone comes to with pc/laptop problems and i dont mind that, i love trying to sort problems out, and the gratitude i get from people is amazing


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You would only have to decrappify once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then create a system image or partition back up but i understand your point/s
> 
> I dont mind tinkering, i cannot work due to health reasons so it keeps me busy....and also i seem to be the guy everyone comes to with pc/laptop problems and i dont mind that, i love trying to sort problems out, and the gratitude i get from people is amazing


Ah, if only it was true. I reinstall Windows at least once every 4 months. I do an image "Windows + drivers only + offline Windows update", then a second image "with programs", then a third image "programs + games". The 1st image, since it's of paramount importance for stability, i don't update it. If i change driver or there are enough new Windows updates accumulated, i format and do it from scratch. Then i make the other images based on the new one. This way, i am certain that i don't have stability issues caused by driver leftovers or window updates. It's part of my obsessive traits, fruit of my teenager days where i was software enthusiast. It's also a good way to be sure that you don't have undetected malware. You know, just in case. This is result of the many years i 've spent in PC security forums (they are all a bit or a lot paranoid there).

Yeah, i know the feeling where everyone asks you for help, i think it happens to all people who are known to tinker with PCs, but at some point it grew tiring on me. There is a humourous article in my language about the "curse of the computer guy", which describes exactly the reality. And while it's almost fun when you are teenager, i no longer find it funny, as i get tired enough otherwise, so i don't like being "ambushed" constantly by friends and relatives, as soon as i set foot in their house/office.


----------



## miklkit

Aww you just need to overclock that thing and make it more stable. My Win X install is over a year old now and is running fine. Have you ever heard of the Black Viper? I used his tweakers back in the XP days and when I installed win X his tweakers for it followed ASAP. All I do anymore is surf, play games, and every once in a great while encode a video.
The biggest problem i have is every day about 5-10 minutes after bootup it gets a massive dump from MS, and until its done the system is pretty much unuseable. Win 7 is a very good system but Win X might be even better.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Aww you just need to overclock that thing and make it more stable. My Win X install is over a year old now and is running fine. Have you ever heard of the Black Viper? I used his tweakers back in the XP days and when I installed win X his tweakers for it followed ASAP. All I do anymore is surf, play games, and every once in a great while encode a video.
> The biggest problem i have is every day about 5-10 minutes after bootup it gets a massive dump from MS, and until its done the system is pretty much unuseable. Win 7 is a very good system but Win X might be even better.


Me? Overclock? Only if i get desperate.







For now, the FX line is plenty for me at 4Ghz. For x264 they perform very well and i have an FX8300 as spare sitting in its box. For the few games i play, i get 60 fps, except for Europa Universalis, but that's bad programming, since it runs smoother on my dual core Athlon II 3.4Ghz. So, that doesn't count much. So no need to overclock. I 've offloaded 99% of my encoding to the secondary rig. And i could even build a 3rd one with the 8300.

Of course i know Black VIper, he was my guide to build the custom XP CDs with NLite. I find Win10 repulsive in the way it looks and the way it operates behind your back. Be it phoning home or changing drivers.

Who knows...Maybe i will become so desperate for hardware upgrade that i will have to bite the bullet. We will see... But, unless i go x265, i don't see me needing hardware upgrade any time soon. And i don't see me going x265 any time soon either. So... My original plan was to go Zen+ when it goes EOL. Now maybe i will wait more.

The thing is this. Win10 might even be better as a system. But only if you spend much time to learn it. In Win7, i know all the quirks. I know how to stop the event viewer from showing "CAPI 2" event. I know how to stop the Windows management console from giving event viewer errors right after clean installation and so on for other fixes. I have currently found very stable drivers for both AMD and NVidia and sticking with them, same for audio drivers, that gave me a headache on the VIA side. I know that it's better not to install the AMD USB filter and stay with the MS driver. And many other small things.

For Win10 to run better, i 'd have to learn all the quirks from scratch. And for what? DX12??? If an alien landed on earth and you showed him a Win7 desktop and a Win10 desktop and asked him "which one do you think was released earlier", he 'd say the Win10.

EDIT: Now that you mentioned it, if needed, at least on the non Asrock motherboards, i could probably run 4.4 without much struggling.

EDIT 2: When everyone else will migrate to new CPUs, i will come to open the "Vishera Appreciation Club" thread.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> For Win10 to run better, i 'd have to learn all the quirks from scratch.


The quick booting is convenient for overclock testing. Since you're not overclocking and don't need DX12 there really isn't anything you're missing other than the telemetry annoyance (provided you haven't taken in the nice little "update" patches in 7) and the black box forced Windows update system.

If 10 wouldn't force-feed the spyware and would have a Windows update that lets one pick and choose and see actual useful information about what is being changed then it would be a solid enough upgrade despite the flat UI.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The quick booting is convenient for overclock testing. Since you're not overclocking and don't need DX12 there really isn't anything you're missing other than the telemetry annoyance (provided you haven't taken in the nice little "update" patches in 7) and the black box forced Windows update system.
> 
> If 10 wouldn't force-feed the spyware and would have a Windows update that lets one pick and choose and see actual useful information about what is being changed then it would be a solid enough upgrade despite the flat UI.


I don't care about booting. I don't restart the PC many times and i boot in 21 seconds in Win7 anyway. The fact alone that W10 is pushing updates down your throat (let alone driver changes) and the problems i will have with old games, programs, not to mention the horrible GUI, is enough. I have nothing to gain, much to lose. Yesterday i got the russian pack with Win7 updates up to now and 3 Linux Mint 17.3 ISOs (Cinnamon, MATE, XFCE), cause they are the last versions where Mint comes with codecs and flash preinstalled. They stopped doing that in v18. Just in case i will need a Linux OS that will work out of the box (hopefully).

In the past year, i have been playing 2 "modern games", one being Skyrim. If i go to win10, bye bye Skyrim mods for me, since i will have to ditch Mod Organizer for NMM, which i don't know and MO is miles better.



After i finish Skyrim, i have to play Oblivion. After that, i have bought a bunch of old RPGs from Gog.com (that go back to Baldur's Gate), which i think will also run better in Win7. By the time i am bored with all those, there will be directX 15 around... Or i will be bored by games before that.

I may buy yet another AM3+ motherboard with decent phase count and dig my heels for 10 years.

EDIT: This is "progress".

Going from this:

http://images.pcworld.com/reviews/graphics/products/uploaded/avast_free_antivirus_5_730544_g1.jpg

To the "Win10 style GUI":

http://screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en/scrn/18000/18007/avast-free-antivirus-47-700x503.png

And from this:

http://screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en/scrn/18000/18522/avg-antivirus-free-22-690x535.png

To this:

http://www.accuratereviews.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/avg-screenshot.png

I 'd like to believe it, but my brain doesn't. If i go Win10, i will be facepalming myself in my deathbed, when i will be thinking of the weeks i lost trying to make it "run as well as Win7", despite i loathed how it looked and operated. Life is short, i don't intend to waste anymore to MS's games and business plans. Besides, i don't take veiled blackmail and armtwisting very well.


----------



## miklkit

It sounds like you are about ready for Linux. Have you heard about the ICC Patcher? Of course you have. Do you know that windoze is LOADED with those intel either/or switches? It won't let the ICC Patcher change anything either. Anything AMD runs better on Linux, but trying to game on it................


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It sounds like you are about ready for Linux. Have you heard about the ICC Patcher? Of course you have. Do you know that windoze is LOADED with those intel either/or switches? It won't let the ICC Patcher change anything either. Anything AMD runs better on Linux, but trying to game on it................


Oh, there was a time about 6 years ago, that i spent about 7 months running on LInux. And i gave up... It's a pain with the games (had to use WIndows), i couldn't find some programs, so i still am not ready. I mean, Vidcoder that i use for x264, doesn't support Linux. Handbrake does, but i dislike the path that the GUI has taken. Not to mention that if sometning happens that needs command line, i m screwed.

So, i will hang on Win7 as much as i can, but i will use the Linux CDs to get more familiar with the 3 desktop enviroments and as backup OS if needed... The thing is, Mint abbandoning the pre-packaged codecs is a blow for all people trying to pass to Linux... At any case, the important is, that for basic computing, v17.3 should be usable out of the box. In Linux, they say "just get from repositories". But, thing is, the more you download, the more the chances that something breaks. Cause Linux is all about being geek. Things break, so that they can fix them. And i 've seen that, don't want it again. That's why i got v17.3 and not 18. In 18, the codecs, flash etc are no longer included, so you need to get them from the internet. I don't want to download ANYTHING in Linux. Wish i could have a distro with Handbrake included too, but alas, there isn't.

The even bigger issue is...games... And i play mostly old games and the vast majority are on CD too. Which i suppose makes them work under WINE even harder.

So, no, i am not ready for Linux, because Linux will never be ready for anything else than basic computing, for the non geeks. Which is why something that is free, has a miniscule market share for desktops. Years ago, when i tried Linux, i struggled betweek 3 desktop enviroments. KDE, Gnome, XFCE. Now they have even more! Just so that a newcomer can get even more confused. Linux geeks call this "liberty of choice". Yeah, right...

In order to be "ready for fulltime Linux", i will probably have to wait for when i am 70 years old, when my eyes and reflexes will be too bad to play games, so i will be happy just reading news on the internet and watching films/music. That's about what i can confidently do with Linux. Oh, i also switched from Open Office to Libre in Windows, so that i will have familiarity with the Linux versions that all use Libre Office.
On the downside, Mint uses Firefox instead of Chrome. So one needs to get Chrome himself. Sigh...

EDIT: This is why i downloaded THREE versions of Mint 17.3. So that at least ONE out of 3, works...From a review:
Quote:


> To my great disappointment, but not entirely surprisingly, Linux *Mint 17.3 Rosa sucks, just like the rest of them. All of them. The most horrible season of distros there ever* was this side of the Necromancer multiverse. All the hard work and love, gone in one fell swoop of neglect. Creating distributions is a responsibility. It's not a jerkfest competition who gets their git commit in faster. Yes, blame Realtek. It's always someone ELSE's responsibility. My day is ruined now, thank you. Rosa, _0/10. Total fail._ Next please.
> 
> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-mint-rosa.html


I know the guy that made this review, from another forum. He is a Linux fanatic and expert. If he became so frustrated with the #1 Linux distro, imagine what awaits a newbie. But that's Linux. Linux for desktop isn't an OS. It's a hobby, where things break and you have "fun" fixing them. Always has been, always will be. That's why i don't want to download anything. For the Linux guys, this isn't big deal, cause in 6 months, another release will be out or they will try a dozen other distros "for fun". Imagine switching Windows versions all the time "for fun". The so called "distro-hopping". And they still wonder "is Linux ready for desktop"? The same question goes on for like 15 years now and they still can't get it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

If you don't want to use Win 10 then no one is forcing you to.

Stay on Win 7 and be happy....


----------



## mus1mus

I love 10. Even on it's bare unmodded status.

I also love Mint Rosa! For one thing. Memory stress testing!

The thing about 7 is, it won't be that fast unless you also spend time tweaking it. As with any OS for that matter. But 10 is outright there.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you don't want to use Win 10 then no one is forcing you to.


Yes, just Microsoft. Since corporations aren't people you're technically correct.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I love 10. Even on it's bare unmodded status.
> 
> I also love Mint Rosa! For one thing. Memory stress testing!
> 
> The thing about 7 is, it won't be that fast unless you also spend time tweaking it. As with any OS for that matter. But 10 is outright there.


I cba with 7 anymore since trying 10, installing most drivers for me at the start of a fresh install, connecting up to wifi not needing drivers is a godsend. I won't go back to 7 now, I don't see the point in staying on old software.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I love 10. Even on it's bare unmodded status.
> 
> I also love Mint Rosa! For one thing. Memory stress testing!
> 
> The thing about 7 is, it won't be that fast unless you also spend time tweaking it. As with any OS for that matter. But 10 is outright there.


^ Exactly that, 10 is fast, easy to use and just as easy to customize as 7 ever was.

People don't like change and that's fine, if you don't want it then you won't get it, simple as that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I cba with 7 anymore since trying 10, installing most drivers for me at the start of a fresh install, connecting up to wifi not needing drivers is a godsend. I won't go back to 7 now, I don't see the point in staying on old software.


This is, for me, the best thing to happen from W8 to W10. Having the connectivity after install is the best way to jump into OS optimisations and driver installs.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> People don't like change and that's fine, if you don't want it then you won't get it, simple as that


Yes, everyone who has had issues with Windows 10's spyware and opaque force-feeding update system is afraid of change.









How about you change to OS X?


----------



## Mega Man

Wow. Apples to crayons comparison I see.

1 i hate crapple

2 you can not build a amd crapple

3 if you think win 10 is full of Spyware... have you ever read crapples tos?

4 did I mention crapple sucks?


----------



## mus1mus

I can't understand why someone who doesn't want to give some time to consider optimising and removing telemetry on W10 is willing to give a damn trying to figure out how to get sMACk OS on their PC


----------



## Mega Man

Again windows is starting to take pages from crapples hand book.....

Everything people complain about in windows 10.... is what crapple does


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> People don't like change and that's fine, if you don't want it then you won't get it, simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, everyone who has had issues with Windows 10's spyware and opaque force-feeding update system is afraid of change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you change to OS X?
Click to expand...

I like choices, it's a major reason of why I prefer PC over console gaming.

Don't like 10? Don't use it, it really is that simple, stop being so melodramatic


----------



## Benjiw

Oh dear me, where is my tin foil hat... w10 spying on me... please....


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Yes, everyone who has had issues with Windows 10's spyware and opaque force-feeding update system is afraid of change.


Not true and it's always the 10 users getting it all wrong for us Seven users.

We have already configured our systems to be lean and mean and nothing gets past our systems unless we allocate and confirm it. Anything that goes behind your back to do what ever it wants, is neither safe nor secure and certainly NOT trustworthy.

Now every Trojan 10 user trusts it implicitly BUT not us and we never will. If we are denied our rights to control the system as WE see fit, then it doesn't belong on any of our PC hardware.

Also the freedom to choose here is distinctly denied on OCN all due to those wanting to push Trojan 10 upon everyone else. Use to remember all the Windows 98 users never wanting to choose XP but we never forced or denigrated them for choosing that. Amazing how now in the "so-called" future, we don't allow anyone to use what version of Windows OS on their systems anymore. It's all got to be the CURRENT Redmond disaster no matter what. What's worse is that by those who have no monetary interest within Microsoft, doing all the attacking and put downs.

As far as I'm concerned, Windows 7 shall have a long and fruitful life as long as there are others supplying info and encouragement to use 7 on a daily basis.


----------



## KarathKasun

Sooner or later you will have to move on from 7. I played the part of the hard headed back when XP launched, I used Windows 2000 pro until programs started using the newer GDI interfaces. At that point I skipped forward to XP-X64, I dabbled with Vista but did not use it because memory had not become cheap enough to simply throw ram at a computer.

By the time the bottom fell out for ram prices, 7 was around and I used that.

I got into the beta for 8 and had a free copy because of that, the same happened with 10.

There is no reason to avoid 10 unless you are OCD about open sockets on your network or have a need for a "dumb" OS. There are legitimate reasons for not wanting something to call home (HIPAA is a pretty good one), though I would hardly classify a basic home system in that category.

If you want to get away from the "managed OS" experience, you should start looking to other options outside of MS/Google/Apple NOW. You have a fairly large window of Win 7 interoperability, but that will not last. You should do your research and have an alternative ready for the time when Win 7 can no longer serve your needs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wow. Apples to crayons comparison I see.
> 
> 1 i hate crapple
> 
> 2 you can not build a amd crapple
> 
> 3 *if you think win 10 is full of Spyware... have you ever read crapples tos?*
> 
> 4 did I mention crapple sucks?


Ive always been told that Apple doesn't have virusses and spyware and other crap because it doesn't use an registry...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ive always been told that Apple doesn't have virusses and spyware and other crap because it doesn't use an registry...


No, it doesn't have as many because it has a lower market share.

If you want a botnet you target windows PC's.


----------



## hurricane28

I thought so..

My aunt is an professional editor and she uses mac because its better than Microsoft... I mean, if you have an problem Microsoft is not going to help you, you or end up with someone who doesn't speak an understandable language or they come with all kinds of stupid suggestions that brings you even further in problems lol I don't like apple either but you cannot get around the fact that apple is much much more stable than Windows and that is one of the reasons why professional people use MAC instead of Windows based systems... They also have an excellent technical support and when you call them its for FREE and they help you until the problem is solved.. try that with Microsoft.. they not only charge you for technical support for your products but also have no idea what they are talking about most of the time..

To be honest, i really like Windows 10 and its working very well for me, it only takes a while to set things up properly but when it does, its working like a charm.


----------



## KarathKasun

Eh, any issues I have had with a Windows PC I can fix for myself. There are very few cases where you would call MS for a PC issue other than activation. You would call Dell/HP/Lenovo for assistance with most anything.

That is the one benefit Apple has, one company to call. Other than that, it really isn't any better. I set up an office with Windows 2000 Pro back when it was new, they had pretty much ZERO issues. By the time they needed to upgrade Windows 8 was out.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I thought so..
> 
> *My aunt is an professional editor and she uses mac because its better than Microsoft*... I mean, if you have an problem Microsoft is not going to help you, you or end up with someone who doesn't speak an understandable language or they come with all kinds of stupid suggestions that brings you even further in problems lol I don't like apple either but you cannot get around the fact that apple is much much more stable than Windows and that is one of the reasons why professional people use MAC instead of Windows based systems... They also have an excellent technical support and when you call them its for FREE and they help you until the problem is solved.. try that with Microsoft.. they not only charge you for technical support for your products but also have no idea what they are talking about most of the time..
> 
> To be honest, i really like Windows 10 and its working very well for me, it only takes a while to set things up properly but when it does, its working like a charm.


erm,

"The update changed everything. Premiere now ran like crap!"

http://mcfarlandandpecci.com/mac-vs-pc-edit-systems/

It's like saying nVidia is better than AMD with Adobe because they have this and they have that!

Well then, your God (Linus) have made a recent video about this and guess what that entailed.









Also note, not having a large chunk of market share does not mean MAC OS is Bug-Free. You can hack and breach any system if you want to and know how to.

Nuffsaid!

I'm using a 6S Plus and you know what, it made me a slow phone user!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Sooner or later you will have to move on from 7.


Ok, later then. An FX8350 is equivalent in x264 to an i5 6600. So for all effects and purposes, it's as if i had just bought 6600. I can stay with that for a long time. And in good company! Look at the comments:

http://www.trustedreviews.com/opinions/windows-10-vs-windows-7

When they give it for free, they try to shove it on you, they indirectly blackmail you with dx12 and support for new CPUs, despite the fact that Win7 is the most diffused OS out there, there MUST be something wrong with your product.
Quote:


> I played the part of the hard headed back when XP launched, I used Windows 2000 pro until programs started using the newer GDI interfaces. At that point I skipped forward to XP-X64, I dabbled with Vista but did not use it because memory had not become cheap enough to simply throw ram at a computer.
> 
> By the time the bottom fell out for ram prices, 7 was around and I used that.
> 
> I got into the beta for 8 and had a free copy because of that, the same happened with 10.
> 
> There is no reason to avoid 10 unless you are OCD about open sockets on your network or have a need for a "dumb" OS. There are legitimate reasons for not wanting something to call home (HIPAA is a pretty good one), though I would hardly classify a basic home system in that category.
> 
> If you want to get away from the "managed OS" experience, you should start looking to other options outside of MS/Google/Apple NOW. You have a fairly large window of Win 7 interoperability, but that will not last. You should do your research and have an alternative ready for the time when Win 7 can no longer serve your needs.


There is no reason to go to Win10 and have 1) your eyes bleed, 2) lose compatibility with older applications and games, 3) learn all the quirks from scratch, 4) deal with the bugs of the programs that play catch up with the forced Win updates (if you see the changelog of most applications, they are all about WIn10 fixes. Win 7 versions work like a swiss clock), 5) lose precious hours of your life, 6) get a boost in spyware, 7) have your OS manage you, instead of you managing the OS, 8) lose Media Center and gadgets, 9) seek driver stability from scratch, remembering to shut down the OS ability to update them behind your back.

If Win7 "feels" slower, one can speed it up, by making it uglier, to emulate 10. Performance settings. I have my own combo that combines eye candy and snappiness.

I applaud Microsoft for her determination to get out of the mud that fell with Win8, using all kind of coercion and trickery (you don't know how many pissed colleagues i 've had that updated to 10 by MISTAKE). But, i am also determined to do what's more cosy for *_ME_*, instead of what suits Microsoft.

I know a security enthusiast who's 87 years old and still happy with XP. He is HAPPY. So he does well to stick with it. My eyes BLEED every time i see Metro GUI. I even have older versions of some programs with the old GUI, so that i don't have to endure this abomination of a GUI.

A determined non gamer can go a looooong way:



By the time i am desperate for new hardware, Win10 will be history. If the successors continue to suck, at least i will have to endure the torture ONCE and not twice.

See you on the other side.









- "Oh look, look! I have a new OS for you, for FREE and without it, you 're not going to play and put new CPU! We like you to have choice, but that's how it is! And remember, FREE! So, what do you think? Did i made you an offer you can't refuse"?

- Uhmm, i think i can still refuse. Try harder.

What MS does, is what no other business with competition would dare do. Nobody in a competitive business ignores the customers like MS does. Nobody. It's his death sentence. MS can afford to. Fine. But i won't help her make her life easier, by making mine harder. As for AMD and Intel playing along, well, they ll just get less money from me and the others who will dig their heels.

In October, Microsoft will deal yet another blow to Win7 users, by forcing cumulative updates on Win7 on monthly basis, so that you can't exclude telemetry. This will supposedly solve the issue of "Win10 is full of telemetry". MS's reply will now be "Win7 will also get the same telemetry, so why don't you pass to Win10!".
So, i got my russian update pack up to now and won't update Win7 anymore. Bring it on, MS...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ok, later then. An FX8350 is equivalent in x264 to an i5 6600. So for all effects and purposes, it's as if i had just bought 6600. I can stay with that for a long time. And in good company! Look at the comments:


I said nothing of hardware. The main problem will become software and the other periphery support after it goes away.

As for metro, in 10 you can pretty much get rid of it without 3rd party tools. Personally I just use the space on the start menu to replace the desktop and get rid of the clutter there. If you REALLY dont like it, you can replace the default shell with something VERY lightweight. There are shell replacements that are even lighter than the XP GUI and are fully customize-able.

New hardware will continue to work with 7 as long as there are storage drivers. It somewhat supports native UEFI booting anyway, so that is not a major issue going forward. I dont get how people think that a new cpu will just refuse to work with Windows 7. The only problem would be that the OS will not natively support new instruction set extensions.

As for compatibility, I have yet to run across software that I cant make work with it unless its older than XP. I can even get Motorola CPS software to operate natively in W10.

Gadgets I never used because they were pretty crap and were a worse security hole than "MS Spyware".


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I said nothing of hardware. The main problem will become software and the other periphery support after it goes away.


My main problem is the news were AMD and Intel said that the new CPUs will not be supported In earlier OS than Win10. The rest of software, i don't care much. I don't use some fancy software that needs constant updating. I still have a DVD with the programs i used in XP and looking at them, they can do everything i do now...

Quote:


> As for metro, in 10 you can pretty much get rid of it without 3rd party tools. Personally I just use the space on the start menu to replace the desktop and get rid of the clutter there.


It's not just the tiles. It's the disorganized, flat GUI that i hate. It looks like a regression.
Quote:


> New hardware will continue to work with 7 as long as there are storage drivers. It somewhat supports native UEFI booting anyway, so that is not a major issue going forward. I dont get how people think that a new cpu will just refuse to work with Windows 7. The only problem would be that the OS will not natively support new instruction set extensions.
> 
> As for compatibility, I have yet to run across software that I cant make work with it unless its older than XP. I can even get Motorola CPS software to operate natively in W10.


Well, if the CPU has problem with instructions and extensions or even worse with the task scheduler, then one may have more problems than he expects. Try to make AMD Msr Tweaker to work in W10 for start. Then, i know by other reports, that NovirusThanks Exe pro, is buggy in Win10 (and the developer has abbandoned it). Works fine in Win7. And i am pretty sure i will have more. Not to mention my DX6/7 and Glide games.

Nah, i will keep the pretty and fully functional Win7 for now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> erm,
> 
> "The update changed everything. Premiere now ran like crap!"
> 
> http://mcfarlandandpecci.com/mac-vs-pc-edit-systems/
> 
> It's like saying nVidia is better than AMD with Adobe because they have this and they have that!
> 
> Well then, your God (Linus) have made a recent video about this and guess what that entailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note, not having a large chunk of market share does not mean MAC OS is Bug-Free. You can hack and breach any system if you want to and know how to.
> 
> Nuffsaid!
> 
> I'm using a 6S Plus and you know what, it made me a slow phone user!


Oh wauw, didn't know that. So its better to have Microsoft after all now huh lol

Nvidia IS better than AMD in every possible way









My god Linus? I frecking hate that guy dude lol You know that haha

I hate Iphones.. i have Huawei P9 Lite and its working like a charm, no problems whatsoever and i have 3 years pick up and return warranty for crying out loud!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh wauw, didn't know that. So its better to have Microsoft after all now huh lol
> 
> Nvidia IS better than AMD in every possible way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god Linus? I frecking hate that guy dude lol You know that haha
> 
> I hate Iphones.. i have Huawei P9 Lite and its working like a charm, no problems whatsoever and i have 3 years pick up and return warranty for crying out loud!


how is nvidia better?

just want to hear your thoughts on this


----------



## mus1mus

Coz guys said so.


----------



## Benjiw




----------



## gertruude

haha, i thought of you hur


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha, i thought of you hur


Whaha. To be honest, i only owned Nvidia cards and only once had an AMD card and i didn't like it, can't remember what it was to be honest but i went with Nvidia and i stay with Nvidia until the end of time lol

Its just a matter of preference really, i think both Nvidia and AMD make good cards but i just prefer Nvidia.

I am obviously not going in depth as to why i like Nvidia better than AMD, especially with these temps right here pfff its over 30c outside and i don't want my head gasket to blow lol I don't know if that's the proper translation but who cares anyway haha.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> haha, i thought of you hur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whaha. To be honest, i only owned Nvidia cards and only once had an AMD card and i didn't like it, can't remember what it was to be honest but i went with Nvidia and i stay with Nvidia until the end of time lol
> 
> Its just a matter of preference really, i think both Nvidia and AMD make good cards but i just prefer Nvidia.
> 
> I am obviously not going in depth as to why i like Nvidia better than AMD, especially with these temps right here pfff its over 30c outside and i don't want my head gasket to blow lol I don't know if that's the proper translation but who cares anyway haha.
Click to expand...

Pfft......I live in Aus, not even going to comment on the sweatbox that Mus lives in


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Whaha. To be honest, i only owned Nvidia cards and only once had an AMD card and i didn't like it, can't remember what it was to be honest but i went with Nvidia and i stay with Nvidia until the end of time lol
> 
> Its just a matter of preference really, i think both Nvidia and AMD make good cards but i just prefer Nvidia.
> 
> I am obviously not going in depth as to why i like Nvidia better than AMD, especially with these temps right here pfff its over 30c outside and i don't want my head gasket to blow lol I don't know if that's the proper translation but who cares anyway haha.


ive only had 2 nvidia cards, 660ti's i loved them....they scaled really well in sli sold them to get my 290

i sometimes regret it but meh live goes on


----------



## mus1mus

Tell me about temps Sarge.









In hurr's defense, he's what, $20 dollars richer due to this:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tell me about temps Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hurr's defense, he's what, $20 dollars richer due to this:


$30 USD but he misses out since that little thing is only applicable to US residents









In all seriousness I went out of my way to buy a GTX 980 to use and play with, it was fine, I had no issues with it, but I don't have issues with my Fury either, I didn't have issues with my 290's as well.

Really it just comes down to software and what you use it for, For me AMD just does Multi-Monitor and high res stuff better so that's what I use.

oh and by high res I mean this:



It's so purdy


----------



## mus1mus

Youuuuuuuu!

nVidia is doing great atm. No bs. But I don't like how they screw up driver releases to justify their pricing for new cards for a very little improvement. Yet, on the bright side, the situation leads to 980TIs being dumped on the cheap! It is very unprecedented in my local market. Where previously, 780TIs are still on wild for a very high resale!

Not in the lookout for new card(s) but I have high hopes for Pascals TI after seeing Titan XPs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Youuuuuuuu!
> 
> nVidia is doing great atm. No bs. But I don't like how they screw up driver releases to justify their pricing for new cards for a very little improvement. Yet, on the bright side, the situation leads to 980TIs being dumped on the cheap! It is very unprecedented in my local market. Where previously, 780TIs are still on wild for a very high resale!
> 
> Not in the lookout for new card(s) but I have high hopes for Pascals TI after seeing Titan XPs.


980Tis were going really cheap here for a while (right about the time I had no cash) then 1080s went out of stock so the price jumped up again haha.

I actually have a 780Ti on the way to me soon, been wanting one to play with for a long time now.

at the moment I'm messing about with 2 x 295x2s, gonna have a crack at beating my GPUPI score I set during the country cup but I don't have high hopes.....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pfft......I live in Aus, not even going to comment on the sweatbox that Mus lives in


Yeah its notoriously hotter there but its the climate that makes the difference. When i am going to Spain for a holiday i can bare temps up to 40c but in The Netherlands is different and you get an headache.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pfft......I live in Aus, not even going to comment on the sweatbox that Mus lives in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive only had 2 nvidia cards, 660ti's i loved them....they scaled really well in sli sold them to get my 290
> 
> i sometimes regret it but meh live goes on


Yes i remember those 660Ti days very well







those cards were amazing at the price point. I had an MSI power edition and it clocked very well. I buy MSI GPU's ever since.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pfft......I live in Aus, not even going to comment on the sweatbox that Mus lives in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tell me about temps Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hurr's defense, he's what, $20 dollars richer due to this:


You are from the Philippines correct? It gets hot there for sure, also very humid i've heard.

haha, there is no 4GB 3.5GB gate, i tested this on higher resolutions and i have no problem using more than 3.5GB. You hit the cards limit long before you running out of memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pfft......I live in Aus, not even going to comment on the sweatbox that Mus lives in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> $30 USD but he misses out since that little thing is only applicable to US residents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness I went out of my way to buy a GTX 980 to use and play with, it was fine, I had no issues with it, but I don't have issues with my Fury either, I didn't have issues with my 290's as well.
> 
> Really it just comes down to software and what you use it for, For me AMD just does Multi-Monitor and high res stuff better so that's what I use.
> 
> oh and by high res I mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so purdy


I had to miss that unfortunately but meh, there are worse things. This cars is still going strong and since i only have 1080p monitor i see no reason as to why i have to upgrade yet.

that's a nice monitor you have there Sarge, i really like LG TV's in general. They have a very good price to quality ratio.

On another note, your name is Sgt Bilko, but are you actually an Sgt or is it just a name? always makes me wonder how people choose their name lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Pfft......I live in Aus, not even going to comment on the sweatbox that Mus lives in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its notoriously hotter there but its the climate that makes the difference. When i am going to Spain for a holiday i can bare temps up to 40c but in The Netherlands is different and you get an headache.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, you forget that I've been to netherlands before (during summer and winter), it ain't that bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Tell me about temps Sarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hurr's defense, he's what, $20 dollars richer due to this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are from the Philippines correct? It gets hot there for sure, also very humid i've heard.
> 
> haha, there is no 4GB 3.5GB gate, i tested this on higher resolutions and i have no problem using more than 3.5GB. You hit the cards limit long before you running out of memory.
Click to expand...

There is, it's been proven before otherwise there wouldn't have been any class action lawsuit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> $30 USD but he misses out since that little thing is only applicable to US residents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness I went out of my way to buy a GTX 980 to use and play with, it was fine, I had no issues with it, but I don't have issues with my Fury either, I didn't have issues with my 290's as well.
> 
> Really it just comes down to software and what you use it for, For me AMD just does Multi-Monitor and high res stuff better so that's what I use.
> 
> oh and by high res I mean this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so purdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to miss that unfortunately but meh, there are worse things. This cars is still going strong and since i only have 1080p monitor i see no reason as to why i have to upgrade yet.
> 
> that's a nice monitor you have there Sarge, i really like LG TV's in general. They have a very good price to quality ratio.
> 
> On another note, your name is Sgt Bilko, but are you actually an Sgt or is it just a name? always makes me wonder how people choose their name lol
Click to expand...

TVs =/= Monitors, LGs TVs aren't bad but the Monitors they are bringing out now are damn good stuff.

I took this name from one of my favourite movies when I was a teenager, it was also a TV show previously, all you have to do it Google it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, you forget that I've been to netherlands before (during summer and winter), it ain't that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is, it's been proven before otherwise there wouldn't have been any class action lawsuit
> TVs =/= Monitors, LGs TVs aren't bad but the Monitors they are bringing out now are damn good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> *I took this name from one of my favourite movies when I was a teenager, it was also a TV show previously, all you have to do it Google it*


if one has to google it, then one should shoot him/herself in the head


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wow. Apples to crayons comparison I see.
> 
> 1 i hate crapple
> 
> 2 you can not build a amd crapple
> 
> 3 *if you think win 10 is full of Spyware... have you ever read crapples tos?*
> 
> 4 did I mention crapple sucks?
> 
> 
> 
> Ive always been told that Apple doesn't have virusses and spyware and other crap because it doesn't use an registry...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I thought so..
> 
> My aunt is an professional editor and she uses mac because its better than Microsoft... I mean, if you have an problem Microsoft is not going to help you, you or end up with someone who doesn't speak an understandable language or they come with all kinds of stupid suggestions that brings you even further in problems lol I don't like apple either but you cannot get around the fact that apple is much much more stable than Windows and that is one of the reasons why professional people use MAC instead of Windows based systems... They also have an excellent technical support and when you call them its for FREE and they help you until the problem is solved.. try that with Microsoft.. they not only charge you for technical support for your products but also have no idea what they are talking about most of the time..
> 
> To be honest, i really like Windows 10 and its working very well for me, it only takes a while to set things up properly but when it does, its working like a charm.


I do not have time to go into why this is wrong.

Short version apple spys far more and worse then Microsoft

Crapple suffers from viruses and responds far slower (have documented facts -there was a java (iirc may of been flash ) virus that affected both camps and apple took excessively longer to fix.)

Crapple only gives you "free" support if it is under warranty (Psst Crapple care is warranty) (Psst same as Microsoft- again warranty does NOT apply to OEM license)

If it is out of warranty crapple and microsoft will help.... for a charge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I said nothing of hardware. The main problem will become software and the other periphery support after it goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> My main problem is the news were AMD and Intel said that the new CPUs will not be supported In earlier OS than Win10. The rest of software, i don't care much. I don't use some fancy software that needs constant updating. I still have a DVD with the programs i used in XP and looking at them, they can do everything i do now...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As for metro, in 10 you can pretty much get rid of it without 3rd party tools. Personally I just use the space on the start menu to replace the desktop and get rid of the clutter there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not just the tiles. It's the disorganized, flat GUI that i hate. It looks like a regression.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> New hardware will continue to work with 7 as long as there are storage drivers. It somewhat supports native UEFI booting anyway, so that is not a major issue going forward. I dont get how people think that a new cpu will just refuse to work with Windows 7. The only problem would be that the OS will not natively support new instruction set extensions.
> 
> As for compatibility, I have yet to run across software that I cant make work with it unless its older than XP. I can even get Motorola CPS software to operate natively in W10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if the CPU has problem with instructions and extensions or even worse with the task scheduler, then one may have more problems than he expects. Try to make AMD Msr Tweaker to work in W10 for start. Then, i know by other reports, that NovirusThanks Exe pro, is buggy in Win10 (and the developer has abbandoned it). Works fine in Win7. And i am pretty sure i will have more. Not to mention my DX6/7 and Glide games.
> 
> Nah, i will keep the pretty and fully functional Win7 for now.
Click to expand...

Seriously who cares. Use xp / 7 / 10

Just being a security expert does not mean anything. Does not mean he is right, secure, or smart to stay in xp (no judgements, also not saying he is wrong, insecure, or stupid)

Nor does win 7 protect you from anything.

That said amd nor intel said anything MICROSOFT said they would not support new hardware in older oses. Ie newer instructions ect. Had nothing to do with amd or Intel. Newer CPUs will work with older oses. As long as they don't need newer instructions or support current ones...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Short version apple spys far more and worse then Microsoft


Citation needed.

Also, tu quoque fallacy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Crapple suffers from viruses and responds far slower (have documented facts -there was a java (iirc may of been flash ) virus that affected both camps and apple took excessively longer to fix.)


Name an OS X virus. Flash and Java don't count.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wow. Apples to crayons comparison I see.
> 
> 1 i hate crapple
> 
> 2 you can not build a amd crapple
> 
> 3 if you think win 10 is full of Spyware... have you ever read crapples tos?
> 
> 4 did I mention crapple sucks?


It wasn't a comparison. It was an exposure of the illegitimate nature of the ad hominem about people fearing change rather than having legitimate reasons why they don't like a product.

I'm sure there are some who fear switching from Windows to OS X, though, just as there are some who fear switching from 7 to 10. Some of those fears may be legitimate, too.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Name an OS X virus. Flash and Java don't count.


I imagine Mega Man was using the term "virus" colloquially, really intending that Apple devices can suffer from *malware* just like any other piece of technology. Apologies if I'm putting words in your mouth here, Mega Man.

[Source]

Also, Mega Man's statement about Apple's OS X spying worse than Microsoft's Windows 10 is kind of an ad hominem fallacy. On the other hand, I may see a point where people tend to bring the hammer down on Microsoft for anything they do, whether it's warranted or not, whereas with Apple, it seems like they can do anything they want and, no matter what, they can do no harm. In that regard, the excessive amount of "snooping" or "spying" or "authoritarian methods" or what-have-you that Apple engages in does seem quite egregious.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Seriously who cares. Use xp / 7 / 10
> 
> Just being a security expert does not mean anything. Does not mean he is right, secure, or smart to stay in xp (no judgements, also not saying he is wrong, insecure, or stupid)
> 
> Nor does win 7 protect you from anything.
> 
> That said amd nor intel said anything MICROSOFT said they would not support new hardware in older oses. Ie newer instructions ect. Had nothing to do with amd or Intel. Newer CPUs will work with older oses. As long as they don't need newer instructions or support current ones...


I didn't say he is right. I said he is HAPPY. If he is happy, he should stay happy. What happens is, anyone can ***** about new drivers, a new GUI, a new program version. But not about Windows. Because Windows is the OS. It becomes personal, because it's at the core of someone's computing. Criticizing the OS, is like criticizing the choice of someone else who decided to upgrade. How dare you. So if someone simply says "I don't like it, so i stay with Xp or 7", there is always a gang up on him to tell him why shouldn't. In fact, i am just saying that he is happy with XP, i am happy with 7 and see nothing of benefit for me in 10. So i try to stay happy too. And if i am happy, it's right for me.









MS is free to do as she deems fitting to her interests. In a practical monopoly, you can do anything:
Quote:


> "No, Intel will not be updating Win 7/8 drivers for 7th Gen Intel Core *per Microsoft's support policy change*," he added in an email on Tuesday.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3112663/software/microsoft-made-em-do-it-the-latest-kaby-lake-zen-chips-will-support-only-windows-10.html


MS decides to cut off from new CPU drivers, to an OS officially supported and with the largest userbase. By all means, her right, doesn't mean i like it or that i won't criticize it. Do you know ANY other company that would do that to more than 50% of her userbase? I don't know one. Speaks volumes about MS.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> MS is free to do as she deems fitting to her interests. In a practical monopoly, you can do anything:
> MS decides to cut off from new CPU drivers, an OS officially supported and with the largest userbase. By all means, her right, doesn't mean i like it or that i won't criticize it. Do you know ANY other company that would do that to more than 50% of her userbase? I don't know one. Speaks volumes about MS.


Apple would do that in a heartbeat. In fact, Apple has done that and, historically, is known for doing that. Maybe not necessarily to 50% of their userbase, but you can bet your bottom dollar if doing that was a huge benefit to them as a corporation they would.

Just because they aren't supporting the newest processors doesn't mean you won't be able to use them. You may even be able to fully use them, though even if you can't it might not be a big deal.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Apple would do that in a heartbeat. In fact, Apple has done that and, historically, is known for doing that. Maybe not necessarily to 50% of their userbase, but you can bet your bottom dollar if doing that was a huge benefit to them as a corporation they would.
> 
> Just because they aren't supporting the newest processors doesn't mean you won't be able to use them. You may even be able to fully use them, though even if you can't it might not be a big deal.


I am not whatsoever interested in what Apple does. I 've never had an Apple.As to the effects of not having drivers, that is guesswork right now from what i read.
Quote:


> One source privately guessed that the processor would boot, though without driver support and security updates the experience would be "a bit glitchy." Without specific support for a chip's features-such as the dedicated video processing logic within Kaby Lake, for example-certain apps, if not the OS itself, might crash, another said.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3112663/software/microsoft-made-em-do-it-the-latest-kaby-lake-zen-chips-will-support-only-windows-10.html


However, i am always looking for alternatives and by accident i found something i 've never heard of before:

https://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover-linux

It supposedly can even play Skyrim under Linux... But i have to learn more about it.

EDIT: Duh, it appears they are behind project WINE, so it's WINE tweaked and on a distro of them...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am not whatsoever interested in what Apple does. I 've never had an Apple.As to the effects of not having drivers, that is guesswork right now from what i read.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Do you know ANY other company that would do that to more than 50% of her userbase? I don't know one. Speaks volumes about MS.










===^

You asked a general question about knowing any company that engages in behavior such as what you described. I gave you an example. I neither claimed that you own Apple devices nor that you care what Apple does, insofar as I answered your general question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> However, i am always looking for alternatives and by accident i found something i 've never heard of before:
> 
> https://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover-linux
> 
> It supposedly can even play Skyrim under Linux... But i have to learn more about it.


Seems like this software is just a commercial version of WINE. It gets fairly mixed reviews from what I can tell, but those reviews are also a little older. It seems to have a 30-day trial, I'd highly recommend trying that first. Also, have you ever tried playonlinux? It basically just provides a graphical front-end for WINE and is, in my opinion, easier to use. Check that out too, might find it useful.


----------



## superstition222

Maybe it has improved but I tried Crossover on OS X a few years ago and it was next to useless.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===^
> 
> You asked a general question about knowing any company that engages in behavior such as what you described. I gave you an example. I neither claimed that you own Apple devices nor that you care what Apple does, insofar as I answered your general question.


I am ready to stand corrected. If so, there will be TWO companies (shame on both). I just didn't understand, what exactly Apple did.

Quote:


> Seems like this software is just a commercial version of WINE. It gets fairly mixed reviews from what I can tell, but those reviews are also a little older. It seems to have a 30-day trial, I'd highly recommend trying that first. Also, have you ever tried playonlinux? It basically just provides a graphical front-end for WINE and is, in my opinion, easier to use. Check that out too, might find it useful.


Yes, it's WINE and from what i 've read over the years, it's hit or miss. I 've heard of playonlinux, but it also seems hit or miss. I will have to see more into that in the next months, when i find time, thanks.

EDIT: What a surprise, playonlinux is also WINE with custom tweaks. No wonder games are still in windows.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am ready to stand corrected. If so, there will be TWO companies (shame on both). I just didn't understand, what exactly Apple did.


No worries. I do agree generally that both companies should feel ashamed of their collective selves... but clearly what they're doing is working since they're extremely profitable... so maybe it would be more accurate to say shame on us, the consumer, for not speaking with our dollars...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, it's WINE and from what i 've read over the years, it's hit or miss. I 've heard of playonlinux, but it also seems hit or miss. I will have to see more into that in the next months, when i find time, thanks.


I feel like that hit or miss description is accurate for WINE in general, which its derivatives (crossover and playonlinux) also happen to suffer from. WINE does have a pretty good support list that usually stays fairly updated. I've found the biggest problem is that when a game is updated, it can (usually?) break the WINE install and you have to wait for an update to WINE or wait for someone to figure a way around it, which can be kind of annoying.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> No worries. I do agree generally that both companies should feel ashamed of their collective selves... but clearly what they're doing is working since they're extremely profitable... so maybe it would be more accurate to say shame on us, the consumer, for not speaking with our dollars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like that hit or miss description is accurate for WINE in general, which its derivatives (crossover and playonlinux) also happen to suffer from. WINE does have a pretty good support list that usually stays fairly updated. I've found the biggest problem is that when a game is updated, it can (usually?) break the WINE install and you have to wait for an update to WINE or wait for someone to figure a way around it, which can be kind of annoying.


Ah, the typical "i downloaded an update and now X application is broken", that i 've seen when i was running Linux for 7 months...It figures...Why wouldn't WINE break too... It's the recurring theme. I was almost happily running Linux, until one day, at boot, i got a black screen. And didn't know what to do. Something had broken the boot record (?) because i updated the day before, probably? Who knows...I still wonder what happened...Didn't know how to fix it (there was no menu, just a flashing cursor waiting for comand). At the end, instead of wrestling with WINE, it's easier to dual boot. But if you dual boot, then it's easier just to stay in Windows and do everything, which is what eventually drives newbies back to Windows.

It's not like i am some big gamer, i 've like 5 post-2010 games, but i do want to play them, as well as my old games... I will do some experiments with the live DVDs i downloaded. I also saw another distro i 've never used, i think Zorin, supposedly for Windows refugees. I will try to make myself a bit more familiar with Linux just in case...Maybe in the future i will be forced to split things. Keep an old PC with Win7 for games and go Linux for "surfing/music/films". It's not the best solution, but if the future is a GUI like Win10, that's not appealing either. For now, WIn7 and my trusty FX can stand until Win7 meets end of official support. After that, i must be ready for Linux just in case.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah, the typical "i downloaded an update and now X application is broken", that i 've seen when i was running Linux for 7 months...It figures...Why wouldn't WINE break too... It's the recurring theme. I was almost happily running Linux, until one day, at boot, i got a black screen. And didn't know what to do. Something had broken the boot record (?) because i updated the day before, probably? Who knows...I still wonder what happened...Didn't know how to fix it (there was no menu, just a flashing cursor waiting for comand). At the end, instead of wrestling with WINE, it's easier to dual boot. But if you dual boot, then it's easier just to stay in Windows and do everything, which is what eventually drives newbies back to Windows.
> 
> It's not like i am some big gamer, i 've like 5 post-2010 games, but i do want to play them, as well as my old games... I will do some experiments with the live DVDs i downloaded. I also saw another distro i 've never used, i think Zorin, supposedly for Windows refugees. I will try to make myself a bit more familiar with Linux just in case...Maybe in the future i will be forced to split things. Keep an old PC with Win7 for games and go Linux for "surfing/music/films". It's not the best solution, but if the future is a GUI like Win10, that's not appealing either. For now, WIn7 and my trusty FX can stand until Win7 meets end of official support. After that, i must be ready for Linux just in case.


Yeah, you run into the random problems *a lot* less these days than before. Every once in a while you'll have an issue, but I feel like that is becoming more rare as the months and years go by.

Personally, I'm willing to put up with some pain in the rear from time to time in order to use Linux as a statement. I prefer Linux over Windows (even Windows 7) or any other OS because I believe a strong, community-driven OS, Linux, is best for everyone. I like using Linux because I love the idea that it represents and it embodies my beliefs of what software and technology *should* be. For the community, by the community, transparent, and effective. Sure there are problems here and there (isn't there with everything?) and it does take a while to learn and get comfortable with (like most great things, no?) but if you start small with small expectations, then grow and learn and push yourself a little bit at a time, in no time you'll be great at it and love it. And at some point I think it does require you drawing a line in the sand and saying, "No more ad-driven OSes where I'm the product. I pick the free, open source choice from now on." That may sound a little drastic, but in my experience half-measures give you half-results.

:steps off soapbox:

Now, I do think the idea of dual booting (properly set up, seek advice from experts) or having a separate Linux box is a good segue into using Linux full-time. If you find yourself using Linux more and more then you'll be free on Linux in no time. If not, then Windows is more your flavor. There's nothing wrong with that at all, the only wrongdoing is never trying new things at all.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Yeah, you run into the random problems *a lot* less these days than before. Every once in a while you'll have an issue, but I feel like that is becoming more rare as the months and years go by.
> 
> Personally, I'm willing to put up with some pain in the rear from time to time in order to use Linux as a statement. I prefer Linux over Windows (even Windows 7) or any other OS because I believe in a strong, community-driven goal with a great product, Linux (whichever distro you choose). I like using Linux because I love the idea that it represents and it embodies my beliefs of what software and technology *should* be. For the community, by the community, transparent, and effective. Sure there are problems here and there (isn't there with everything?) and it does take a while to learn and get comfortable with (like most great things, no?) but if you start small with small expectations, then grow and learn and push yourself a little bit at a time, in no time you'll be great at it and love it. And at some point I think it does require you drawing a line in the sand and saying, "No more ad-driven OSes where I'm the product. I pick the free, open source choice from now on." That may sound a little drastic, but in my experience half-measures give you half-results.
> 
> :steps off soapbox:
> 
> Now, I do think the idea of dual booting (properly set up, seek advice from experts) or having a separate Linux box is a good segue into using Linux full-time. If you find yourself using Linux more and more then you'll be free on Linux in no time. If not, then Windows is more your flavor. There's nothing wrong with that at all, the only wrongdoing is never trying new things at all.


i tried linux years and years ago...that was on a celeron processor with a voodoo 3...could never find proper drivers to make the video card perform properly so it was a wash....i did dual boot but i found myself intrigued by the options linux provided...the driver support was abysmal back then...and a 3.8k modem in the time of 28k didnt help lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Yeah, you run into the random problems *a lot* less these days than before. Every once in a while you'll have an issue, but I feel like that is becoming more rare as the months and years go by.
> 
> Personally, I'm willing to put up with some pain in the rear from time to time in order to use Linux as a statement. I prefer Linux over Windows (even Windows 7) or any other OS because I believe in a strong, community-driven goal with a great product, Linux (whichever distro you choose). I like using Linux because I love the idea that it represents and it embodies my beliefs of what software and technology *should* be. For the community, by the community, transparent, and effective. Sure there are problems here and there (isn't there with everything?) and it does take a while to learn and get comfortable with (like most great things, no?) but if you start small with small expectations, then grow and learn and push yourself a little bit at a time, in no time you'll be great at it and love it. And at some point I think it does require you drawing a line in the sand and saying, "No more ad-driven OSes where I'm the product. I pick the free, open source choice from now on." That may sound a little drastic, but in my experience half-measures give you half-results.
> 
> :steps off soapbox:
> 
> Now, I do think the idea of dual booting (properly set up, seek advice from experts) or having a separate Linux box is a good segue into using Linux full-time. If you find yourself using Linux more and more then you'll be free on Linux in no time. If not, then Windows is more your flavor. There's nothing wrong with that at all, the only wrongdoing is never trying new things at all.


Believe me, i understand the spirit. In fact, i had done several "assaults" on Linux, between 2000 and 2010, but there was a profound problem: the console. In Windows, the solution is 99% of the time, in some GUI. In Linux, it's in the console. Then there are the dependencies and some software that doesn't exist in repositories and you need to "compile from source". Add the games, the it pretty much explains why Linux is still "not ready for the desktop". If i had the knowledge to program, i would make the "FullGUI distro". A distro that helps you avoid the console as much as you can.

Windows simply works and when it doesn't work, there is help in GUI or in help file or a solution through GUI after google search.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Yeah, you run into the random problems *a lot* less these days than before. Every once in a while you'll have an issue, but I feel like that is becoming more rare as the months and years go by.
> 
> Personally, I'm willing to put up with some pain in the rear from time to time in order to use Linux as a statement. I prefer Linux over Windows (even Windows 7) or any other OS because I believe a strong, community-driven OS, Linux, is best for everyone. I like using Linux because I love the idea that it represents and it embodies my beliefs of what software and technology *should* be. For the community, by the community, transparent, and effective. Sure there are problems here and there (isn't there with everything?) and it does take a while to learn and get comfortable with (like most great things, no?) but if you start small with small expectations, then grow and learn and push yourself a little bit at a time, in no time you'll be great at it and love it. And at some point I think it does require you drawing a line in the sand and saying, "No more ad-driven OSes where I'm the product. I pick the free, open source choice from now on." That may sound a little drastic, but in my experience half-measures give you half-results.
> 
> :steps off soapbox:
> 
> Now, I do think the idea of dual booting (properly set up, seek advice from experts) or having a separate Linux box is a good segue into using Linux full-time. If you find yourself using Linux more and more then you'll be free on Linux in no time. If not, then Windows is more your flavor. There's nothing wrong with that at all, the only wrongdoing is never trying new things at all.


I really like this post and I feel the same way. I would love to use Linux 100% of the time but right now I can not live without also having a Windows installation.
Games are one thing that I still need Windows for, although the situation is improving drastically recently.
The other thing that binds me to still having a Windows installation is audio production (as in multi channel recording, mixing, mastering). That field on Linux is really badly supported, mostly due to sound card vendors not planning for use on Linux. Even finding up-to-date information for this is hard.

...also the HTC Vive is still not working on Linux


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i tried linux years and years ago...that was on a celeron processor with a voodoo 3...could never find proper drivers to make the video card perform properly so it was a wash....i did dual boot but i found myself intrigued by the options linux provided...the driver support was abysmal back then...and a 3.8k modem in the time of 28k didnt help lol


If you have the interest I'd recommend trying it again. Like I mentioned in the previous post, it has changed quite a bit for the better the last few years. Also, it's just a lot of fun to explore something new. 28k modems, nooooooooo! I remember when my buddy's dad got a 56k modem and we were just blown away. It's amazing and wonderful how quickly tech changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Believe me, i understand the spirit. In fact, i had done several "assaults" on Linux, between 2000 and 2010, but there was a profound problem: the console. In Windows, the solution is 99% of the time, in some GUI. In Linux, it's in the console. Then there are the dependencies and some software that doesn't exist in repositories and you need to "compile from source". Add the games, the it pretty much explains why Linux is still "not ready for the desktop". If i had the knowledge to program, i would make the "FullGUI distro". A distro that helps you avoid the console as much as you can.
> 
> Windows simply works and when it doesn't work, there is help in GUI or in help file or a solution through GUI after google search.


A lot of things (almost all, in fact) can be fixed / manipulated through a GUI of some sort. Most of the common programs and whatnot are available since they're, ya know, common but everyone's got that one program or use-case that is specific and Linux is certainly not the cure-all people want it to be. A lot of the beginner-friendly distros (Mint, Ubuntu, Manjaro, Fedora) have just about everything you need in the GUI. The console is much more powerful and I personally think it's a lot of fun learning it, but it isn't strictly necessary for most users.

And beyond all that, the more people that use Linux (even in a separate computer or dual booting) add to its numbers and the more mindshare Linux has, the more these problems get fixed. Sharing is caring!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I really like this post and I feel the same way. I would love to use Linux 100% of the time but right now I can not live without also having a Windows installation.
> Games are one thing that I still need Windows for, although the situation is improving drastically recently.
> The other thing that binds me to still having a Windows installation is audio production (as in multi channel recording, mixing, mastering). That field on Linux is really badly supported, mostly due to sound card vendors not planning for use on Linux. Even finding up-to-date information for this is hard.
> 
> ...also the HTC Vive is still not working on Linux


I used to have to have Windows for games, school programs (there's a Linux version of SAS... for enterprise Linux servers







), and a few other use-cases. Now that I finished school (again) and I don't play games that much any more, I find my hold on Windows slipping. Or should I say, Windows' hold on me is slipping. There are still some big titles that I want to play that are Windows only, but my shrinking amount of gaming time coupled with the increased number of AAA titles on Linux... the days for Windows on my machine are numbered...

But for all of you, I encourage you to at least try a few different distros. Make some LiveUSB versions of a few that catch your interest. They're super easy to use and give you a good idea of the distro's look and feel!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> A lot of things (almost all, in fact) can be fixed / manipulated through a GUI of some sort. Most of the common programs and whatnot are available since they're, ya know, common but everyone's got that one program or use-case that is specific and Linux is certainly not the cure-all people want it to be. A lot of the beginner-friendly distros (Mint, Ubuntu, Manjaro, Fedora) have just about everything you need in the GUI. The console is much more powerful and I personally think it's a lot of fun learning it, but it isn't strictly necessary for most users.
> 
> And beyond all that, the more people that use Linux (even in a separate computer or dual booting) add to its numbers and the more mindshare Linux has, the more these problems get fixed. Sharing is caring!
> I used to have to have Windows for games, school programs (there's a Linux version of SAS... for enterprise Linux servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and a few other use-cases. Now that I finished school (again) and I don't play games that much any more, I find my hold on Windows slipping. Or should I say, Windows' hold on me is slipping. There are still some big titles that I want to play that are Windows only, but my shrinking amount of gaming time coupled with the increased number of AAA titles on Linux... the days for Windows on my machine are numbered...
> 
> But for all of you, I encourage you to at least try a few different distros. Make some LiveUSB versions of a few that catch your interest. They're super easy to use and give you a good idea of the distro's look and feel!


There is certainly improvement in Linux. I remember i had tried Mint 16 and i was SHOCKED, because it would recognize all my hardware! I remember a time, when i first tried Linux and i had to abbandon, because my ADSL modem was USB and there was NO distro that would recognize it. After some time, i bought ethernet and it was working. But, at the end, the problem in Linux, was that, no matter what you did, there was a ton of UNINTUITIVE stuff, like dependencies with unpronounseable names, programs with weird names, that all screamed "i am a geek and i love it". And of course the bash shell... Linux, unfortunately, to be used by someone who is comfortable with Windows and isn't studying informatics or something, needs to be "learnt" while you are teenager and you have loads of free time to spend. I still remember how confused i was, when i realised that i couldn't install a "deb" file, because the distro was Fedora and working with rpm. Or that X program wouldn't work well on KDE, because it was made for Gnome and there was gtk+ and other geeky names and bla bla bla.

I remember i had asked in a Linux forum and one adviced me to get Kanotix. At the end, i tried Kanotix (Debian Edge), SUSE, PCLinuxOS, another with a pyramid as symbol which i forget (i think it started with "M"), Debian, Mandriva, Ubuntu and others i don't recall and at the end, you needed console or programs you couldn't find in repo or you couldn't compile (even after asking for help in Linux forum) and at the end, i gave up. It was viable for basic stuff (surf/music/video), but i had no idea of what was happening. I could be hacked and i wouldn't even suspect it. In Windows i would likely suspect it. If something was to break, i didn't know how to fix it. The console was killing me.

A friend of mine, clever guy and good with Windows, also tried and he gave up way before i did. He simply stated a truth: "I have actually to go to work tomorrow morning, i can't stay closed inside the house for months trying to figure out this thing". And he is right. I remember when i first tried to install Linux, i... ABORTED and had to go ask "help me, i get to choose ext3, ext4, jfs" and lately i saw a new one "brtfs" or something. I mean, the average Joe, even if he plays ZERO games, will NEVER stay with Linux. In Linux, every time you update, you run the risk of breaking something. This is fine when you are 20 and think "oh, how fun! Now let's see if others have found a fix". It's not fine, when you 've passed 8 hours at work, come home and you want to use the PC and have it work, without making "scientific research" first. I remember, every while i had to google for the most mundane things. And from what i had "learnt", i now remember zero comands, other than sudo. Because exactly, it's completely unintuitive and it's like you are learning a foreign language. If you don't speak it, you get to forget it.

I have saved this made by my former co-forumer in another forum:

http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ultimate-linux-guide-for-windows-users.html

But, the "top 20 comands" alone, illustrates how Linux will not make it to average Joe's desktop any time soon.

EDIT: Some Linux guys are funny though. One suggested me, as newbie, to get Gentoo and "compile it myself".







The other funny, is the "distro wars". From what i saw, lately, there are the Debian clans that hate Mint and call it "Frankenbuntu or Frankendebian".







Back some years ago, they hated Ubuntu. Watching the distro wars is maybe the most entertaining thing about reading Linux pages.









EDIT 2: At around 2005 maybe, i had my brother running in his office Mandriva with Open Office. No updates, nothing. Worked fine, since he was just writing and printing. He didn't complain at all. That's about the only way to successfully have a non geek stay with Linux full time. Do only limited things and never update.


----------



## Melcar

Meh, Windows updates also break things. Generally if you update using your distro's repositories you will have no problem, especially if it's a fixed release model. Problem comes when you use software outside your repositories (like ppas in Ubuntu) and you get different software revisions.
Nearly all distros have easy to use installers that automate the process so that the user does not really have to know every single detail. Sure, you have things like Arch and what not, but those distros target a different audience.


----------



## LazarusIV

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> There is certainly improvement in Linux. I remember i had tried Mint 16 and i was SHOCKED, because it would recognize all my hardware! I remember a time, when i first tried Linux and i had to abbandon, because my ADSL modem was USB and there was NO distro that would recognize it. After some time, i bought ethernet and it was working. But, at the end, the problem in Linux, was that, no matter what you did, there was a ton of UNINTUITIVE stuff, like dependencies with unpronounseable names, programs with weird names, that all screamed "i am a geek and i love it". And of course the bash shell... Linux, unfortunately, to be used by someone who is comfortable with Windows and isn't studying informatics or something, needs to be "learnt" while you are teenager and you have loads of free time to spend. I still remember how confused i was, when i realised that i couldn't install a "deb" file, because the distro was Fedora and working with rpm. Or that X program wouldn't work well on KDE, because it was made for Gnome and there was gtk+ and other geeky names and bla bla bla.
> 
> I remember i had asked in a Linux forum and one adviced me to get Kanotix. At the end, i tried Kanotix (Debian Edge), SUSE, PCLinuxOS, another with a pyramid as symbol which i forget (i think it started with "M"), Debian, Mandriva, Ubuntu and others i don't recall and at the end, you needed console or programs you couldn't find in repo or you couldn't compile (even after asking for help in Linux forum) and at the end, i gave up. It was viable for basic stuff (surf/music/video), but i had no idea of what was happening. I could be hacked and i wouldn't even suspect it. In Windows i would likely suspect it. If something was to break, i didn't know how to fix it. The console was killing me.
> 
> A friend of mine, clever guy and good with Windows, also tried and he gave up way before i did. He simply stated a truth: "I have actually to go to work tomorrow morning, i can't stay closed inside the house for months trying to figure out this thing". And he is right. I remember when i first tried to install Linux, i... ABORTED and had to go ask "help me, i get to choose ext3, ext4, jfs" and lately i saw a new one "brtfs" or something. I mean, the average Joe, even if he plays ZERO games, will NEVER stay with Linux. In Linux, every time you update, you run the risk of breaking something. This is fine when you are 20 and think "oh, how fun! Now let's see if others have found a fix". It's not fine, when you 've passed 8 hours at work, come home and you want to use the PC and have it work, without making "scientific research" first. I remember, every while i had to google for the most mundane things. And from what i had "learnt", i now remember zero comands, other than sudo. Because exactly, it's completely unintuitive and it's like you are learning a foreign language. If you don't speak it, you get to forget it.
> 
> I have saved this made by my former co-forumer in another forum:
> 
> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ultimate-linux-guide-for-windows-users.html
> 
> But, the "top 20 comands" alone, illustrates how Linux will not make it to average Joe's desktop any time soon.
> 
> EDIT: Some Linux guys are funny though. One suggested me, as newbie, to get Gentoo and "compile it myself".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other funny, is the "distro wars". From what i saw, lately, there are the Debian clans that hate Mint and call it "Frankenbuntu or Frankendebian".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back some years ago, they hated Ubuntu. Watching the distro wars is maybe the most entertaining thing about reading Linux pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: At around 2005 maybe, i had my brother running in his office Mandriva with Open Office. No updates, nothing. Worked fine, since he was just writing and printing. He didn't complain at all. That's about the only way to successfully have a non geek stay with Linux full time. Do only limited things and never update.





Yeah, if you have no time or gumption to research a fix for the odd problem then Linux probably isn't for you. I would argue the vast majority of problems for the vast majority of Linux users (even newbies) don't require "scientific research," simply a google search or a question posted on a forum (either OCN or distro-specific forum) will get you the answer you seek. Heck, the Linux subforums on OCN are alive and very active with some extremely knowledgeable and exceedingly helpful individuals! There is a *lot* of really good knowledge and fantastic Linux builds in the 'uname' club!

But, again, this all comes down to your willingness to work through issues and your patience level with said issues.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Meh, Windows updates also break things. Generally if you update using your distro's repositories you will have no problem, especially if it's a fixed release model. Problem comes when you use software outside your repositories (like ppas in Ubuntu) and you get different software revisions.
> Nearly all distros have easy to use installers that automate the process so that the user does not really have to know every single detail. Sure, you have things like Arch and what not, but those distros target a different audience.


I seem to have less update issues when using Debian. Though this likely comes from the fact that it is not a "bleeding edge" distro.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I seem to have less update issues when using Debian. Though this likely comes from the fact that it is not a "bleeding edge" distro.


Even on "Debian Testing" with a quite up-to-date kernel, things have been pretty stable for me.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> if one has to google it, then one should shoot him/herself in the head


haha, now you are just being obnoxious


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Short version apple spys far more and worse then Microsoft
> 
> 
> 
> Citation needed.
> 
> Also, tu quoque fallacy.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Crapple suffers from viruses and responds far slower (have documented facts -there was a java (iirc may of been flash ) virus that affected both camps and apple took excessively longer to fix.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name an OS X virus. Flash and Java don't count.
Click to expand...

Like I said. Read the tos. I don't have to cite anything. It is in the tos. All the telemetry ect apple has done got for years with out telling you

@virusses
Hahaha

Right.... another blind follower that say viruses that affect macs.... are not mac viruses..... right.

Well the good news is I have this thing called google.

I'll let you pick your poison

https://www.google.com/search?q=mac+virus+list+2016&oq=mac+virus+list+2016&gs_l=mobile-heirloom-serp.12...0.0.1.3598.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..34.mobile-heirloom-serp..2.9.1097.AbKz8ZBXM_E

Everything from mac blogs discussing it to companies like apple support.

Now if you want to get nit picky between viruses, Trojans and malware... then frankly I don't have time for your semantics.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Like I said. Read the tos. I don't have to cite anything. It is in the tos. All the telemetry ect apple has done got for years with out telling you
> 
> @virusses
> Hahaha
> 
> Right.... another blind follower that say viruses that affect macs.... are not mac viruses..... right.
> 
> Well the good news is I have this thing called google.
> 
> I'll let you pick your poison
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mac+virus+list+2016&oq=mac+virus+list+2016&gs_l=mobile-heirloom-serp.12...0.0.1.3598.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..34.mobile-heirloom-serp..2.9.1097.AbKz8ZBXM_E
> 
> Everything from mac blogs discussing it to companies like apple support.
> 
> Now if you want to get nit picky between viruses, Trojans and malware... then frankly I don't have time for your semantics.


So you can't name just one OS X virus?


----------



## hurricane28




----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*


lol, never had a mac, but had a laptop to fix once, I could not find the delete key on it. odd thing.


----------



## chrisjames61

I have several Macs, and many pc's running different versions of Linux. I have Windows, 7, 8.1 and 10 boxes. I have to say that Windows is my least favorite. The Mac has way more high quality shareware and freeware than Windows. Plus I have never ran antivirus software on a Mac since 1990 and never have had a problem. I always pay my bills online using a Mac or a Linux machine. Windows just makes me feel paranoid about such things. I don't game so Windows does nothing in that regards for me. I just miss CPU-Z and GPU-Z and Hardware Monitor and Prime95 with a gui when I use Linux. I like Unix like operating systems and using the Terminal.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Like I said. Read the tos. I don't have to cite anything. It is in the tos. All the telemetry ect apple has done got for years with out telling you
> 
> @virusses
> Hahaha
> 
> Right.... another blind follower that say viruses that affect macs.... are not mac viruses..... right.
> 
> Well the good news is I have this thing called google.
> 
> I'll let you pick your poison
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mac+virus+list+2016&oq=mac+virus+list+2016&gs_l=mobile-heirloom-serp.12...0.0.1.3598.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..34.mobile-heirloom-serp..2.9.1097.AbKz8ZBXM_E
> 
> Everything from mac blogs discussing it to companies like apple support.
> 
> Now if you want to get nit picky between viruses, Trojans and malware... then frankly I don't have time for your semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't name just one OS X virus?
Click to expand...

wow, since 2 clicks of a mouse is just too hard



ever heard of ever heard of elk cloner

since you want "a" virus and " just one" i felt what is attributed to " the first" would be appropriate

o wait, is this another " doesnt count " situation....

btw although this did no harm this was back in *1990*, as a prank, by a....wait for it... 15 year old


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> lol, never had a mac, but had a laptop to fix once, I could not find the delete key on it. odd thing.


The delete key is the backspace key which is deffo weird at first lol.

Can't believe this mac vs pc crap is still going... oh wait, yes I can. I have a MBP my gf has an iMac and we also have a PC each, no one cares, they pretty much run the same programs and still no one cares, macs can be turned into bot nets, no one cares still... blah blah blah lets move on.



Zen is out soon who is hyped?


----------



## Mega Man

meh i am having fun o wait ./... you never want to talk about anything, besides" moving on " and "zen"

zen... boring, ill talk about it when it is here, not when i hope it is here and what i hope it is.. its like pregame talk... idiotic , just wait for the game


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The delete key is the backspace key which is deffo weird at first lol.
> 
> Can't believe this mac vs pc crap is still going... oh wait, yes I can. I have a MBP my gf has an iMac and we also have a PC each, no one cares, they pretty much run the same programs and still no one cares, macs can be turned into bot nets, no one cares still... blah blah blah lets move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is out soon who is hyped?


hyped yes

convincing other half i need new motherboard ram and processor is different story


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ever heard of elk cloner


So, rather than citing an OS X virus you're letting us know about one for the Apple II?


----------



## Mega Man

I never said osx. you did but again since 2 clicks of a mouse and Google seems too difficult for you
The first osx virus leap virus (feel free to google.
Https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_(computer_worm)
Further reading

Https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/10/03/mac-malware-history/#2011


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I never said osx. you did


Yes, I did in the very first post that you replied to. Do try to keep track of the discussion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Yes, everyone who has had issues with Windows 10's spyware and opaque force-feeding update system is afraid of change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you change to *OS X*?


(Bolded for comprehension.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The first osx virus leap virus
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_(computer_worm)
> 
> Https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/10/03/mac-malware-history/#2011


A worm not a virus and one that can't even be transmitted over the Internet.

Frightening parity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiki*
> Leap cannot spread over the Internet, and can only spread over a local area network reachable using the Bonjour protocol. On most networks this limits it to a single IP subnet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> Crapple suffers from viruses and responds far slower (have documented facts -there was a java (iirc may of been flash ) virus that affected both camps and apple took excessively longer to fix.)


I bet a lot of people really felt the burn from that massive virus problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiki*
> Leap only infects Cocoa applications, and it does not infect applications owned by the system but only apps owned by the user who is currently logged in. Typically, that means apps that the current user has installed by drag-and-drop, rather than by Apple's installer system. Leap does not delete data, spy on the system, or take control of it, but it does have one harmful effect: due to a bug in the worm itself, an infected application will not launch. It does not require re-installing the OS, since system-owned applications are immune.


Scary stuff, that Leap.


----------



## mus1mus

https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-49/product_id-156/cvssscoremin-2/cvssscoremax-2.99/Apple-Mac-Os-X.html

end of story!

Quote:


> The kernel in Apple Mac OS X before 10.7.2 does not properly implement the sticky bit for directories, which might allow local users to bypass intended permissions and delete files via an unlink system call.


Quote:


> The kernel in Apple Mac OS X before 10.7.2 does not properly prevent FireWire DMA in the absence of a login, which allows physically proximate attackers to bypass intended access restrictions and discover a password by making a DMA request in the (1) loginwindow, (2) boot, or (3) shutdown state.


And since some guys are too feed up on the idea that MAC is Virus-Free and is Very Secure,

http://www.computerworld.com/article/2971727/security/italian-teen-finds-two-zeroday-vulnerabilities-in-os-x.html

Proof of Concept you say?

http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/new-mac-os-x-vulnerability-could-provide-attackers-root-access
Quote:


> The vulnerabilities were discovered by Italian researcher Luca Todesco, who posted a proof-of-concept exploit to Github on August 16. Todesco said that he reported the issue to Apple a few hours before making it public. Apple has yet to publicly comment on the vulnerabilities.
> 
> Analysis by Symantec has confirmed that the proof-of-concept exploit works as described. The vulnerabilities are reported to affect OS X version 10.9.5 to 10.10.5. The beta for OS X 10.11 is understood to be not affected.


----------



## Mega Man

Heh tyvm I hate mobile. But more over I hate people who genuinely want to argue over semantics.


----------



## Undervolter

Last night i tried Linux:

- Mint 13.7 Cinnamon live DVD: Boots to desktop, i get a message on top right corner that my video card has some problem and so it will run at software renderer mode, which can cause abnormally high CPU usage. Then i realize that my keyboard and mouse are dead!

- Mint 13.7 XFCE: It boots to desktop, no message about video card problem and my keyboard and mouse are dead!

I google (from Win7 of course) and i find that for my motherboard, this is known issue and for USB to work, you have to... activate IOMMU in BIOS. Sure enough, they both worked. I found other people that didn't know about the trick and...RMAed the motherboard thinking it was defective, only to get a new one with the same problems...So i boot to XFCE again and it recognizes all my hardware except from my Canon scanner. After googling, i find that this is known issue and there is no solution. One has to avoid Canon and Lexmark in Linux.

I successfully connected to internet, although i hate Firefox. I also successfully launched a film, although the player is too barebones, the image was too blurry (i suspect they use bilinear resizing yikes!) and i started seeing like horizontal tearing in the image. Sure enough, i find that it is running Xorg driver and not NVidia driver. Hopefully downloading Nvidia driver fixes that, but the player was too barebones and impossible to tolerate the bluriness. One must probably use VLC i suppose.

So, it's usable (except for the scanner), but boy i was happy to see Windows 7 again... I think keeping Win7 until one can is the best way, while fiddling with live DVDs every once in a while to keep in touch with the Linux desktop enviroment.

I think i will search for some other distro that comes with codecs and hopefully Chrome too.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Last night i tried Linux:
> 
> - Mint 13.7 Cinnamon live DVD: Boots to desktop, i get a message on top right corner that my video card has some problem and so it will run at software renderer mode, which can cause abnormally high CPU usage. Then i realize that my keyboard and mouse are dead!
> 
> - Mint 13.7 XFCE: It boots to desktop, no message about video card problem and my keyboard and mouse are dead!
> 
> I google (from Win7 of course) and i find that for my motherboard, this is known issue and for USB to work, you have to... activate IOMMU in BIOS. Sure enough, they both worked. I found other people that didn't know about the trick and...RMAed the motherboard thinking it was defective, only to get a new one with the same problems...So i boot to XFCE again and it recognizes all my hardware except from my Canon scanner. After googling, i find that this is known issue and there is no solution. One has to avoid Canon and Lexmark in Linux.
> 
> I successfully connected to internet, although i hate Firefox. I also successfully launched a film, although the player is too barebones, the image was too blurry (i suspect they use bilinear filtering, yikes!) and i started seeing like horizontal tearing in the image. Sure enough, i find that it is running Xorg driver and not NVidia driver. Hopefully downloading Nvidia driver fixes that, but the player was too barebones and impossible to tolerate the bluriness. One must probably use VLC i suppose.
> 
> So, it's usable (except for the scanner), but boy i was happy to see Windows 7 again... I think keeping Win7 until one can is the best way, while fiddling with live DVDs every once in a while to keep in touch with the Linux desktop enviroment.
> 
> I think i will search for some other distro that comes with codecs and hopefully Chrome too.


You can install Chrome on any modern distro, though why you would use chrome is beyond me. I guess Google tracking you is better than Microsoft tracking you? All modern X user interfaces seem to have v-sync/video issues (its based on a 30+ year old API). Drivers have been an issue for the past 20 years.

Get Debian and install it to a USB disk if you want to keep in touch with the long term stable Linux world. Mint and Ubuntu are based on the same Debian source OS, but they have much more unstable code branches.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can install Chrome on any modern distro. All modern X user interfaces seem to have v-sync/video issues (its based on a 30+ year old API). Drivers have been an issue for the past 20 years.
> 
> Get Debian and install it to a USB disk if you want to keep in touch with the long term stable Linux world. Mint and Ubuntu are based on the same Debian source OS, but they have much more unstable code branches.


I know i can install Chromium, but i 'd rather have a DVD that i can use without getting anything from the internet. This is something that bothers me in LInux, the complete reliance on the repositories. I much prefer having offline installers. Thanks about the USB tip, i didn't know that.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I know i can install Chromium, but i 'd rather have a DVD that i can use without getting anything from the internet. This is something that bothers me in LInux, the complete reliance on the repositories. I much prefer having offline installers. Thanks about the USB tip, i didn't know that.


You can install packages without internet access. You need to manually download the packages & dependencies and use APT to install them.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can install packages without internet access. You need to manually download the packages & dependencies and use APT to install them.


Yeah, dependencies...Like if i know who they are. The only apt i know is apt-get install and i could only install deb offline files last time i tried. But the dependencies are hell... Thanks anyway, there are still some distros i want to try, that seem "ready to use". Mint removing the codecs isn't adeguate for me anymore and i saw that 17.3 has support up to 2021. That's less than Win7's support. So i need to find a DVD with more preinstalled packages that i need.


----------



## KarathKasun

If you want long term support, Debian has a 5 year support cycle.

Debian 8 was launched in 2015, official support ends in the 2018-2020 time frame with community support pushing beyond that by a bit.

There is a web database of the repository with dependencies listed, you can also download the debs directly through there.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can install Chrome on any modern distro, though why you would use chrome is beyond me. I guess Google tracking you is better than Microsoft tracking you? All modern X user interfaces seem to have v-sync/video issues (its based on a 30+ year old API). Drivers have been an issue for the past 20 years.
> 
> Get Debian and install it to a USB disk if you want to keep in touch with the long term stable Linux world. Mint and Ubuntu are based on the same Debian source OS, but they have much more unstable code branches.


People who want to watch Netflix on Linux are forced to use Chrome because it is the only browser on Linux that handles their DRM. There is supposedly a workaround in Firefox with an extension that simulates/emulates/immitates (?) Microsoft Silverlight, which handles Netflixes DRM on Windows, but I couldn't get it to work...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> People who want to watch Netflix on Linux are forced to use Chrome because it is the only browser on Linux that handles their DRM. There is supposedly a workaround in Firefox with an extension that simulates/emulates/immitates (?) Microsoft Silverlight, which handles Netflixes DRM on Windows, but I couldn't get it to work...


AFAIK, you can use Wine to run FireFox with Silverlight. It has been a hot minute since I have tried to do Netflix on Linux natively.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AFAIK, you can use Wine to run FireFox with Silverlight. It has been a hot minute since I have tried to do Netflix on Linux natively.


Oh cool. I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you want long term support, Debian has a 5 year support cycle.
> 
> Debian 8 was launched in 2015, official support ends in the 2018-2020 time frame with community support pushing beyond that by a bit.
> 
> There is a web database of the repository with dependencies listed, you can also download the debs directly through there.


Oh, that's the best info i 've ever got in a Linux forum! It's this one, right?

https://packages.debian.org/stable/

Oh, i must look at a Debian distro then... This is a game changer. I must also try to learn about what software can replace which Windows equivalent and then download them all and save them. Thanks again!









EDIT: Will these packages work on ANY debian based distro or only with the "original" Debian?


----------



## KarathKasun

AFAIK, the Debian repositories only work with Debian. They MAY work with other distros, but you will likely have issues with version mismatches. You can also log into the Ubuntu/Mint repositories directly, not sure if they have a full dependency checker though.

The Debian package list also has a search function here... https://www.debian.org/distrib/packages

If you are using any Debian based distro, I recommend using Synaptic ('apt-get install synaptic' in a root shell) to browse/install from the repositories. If you wanted, you could even make a local repository. That way you have access to all of the packages without the need for an internet connection.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AFAIK, the Debian repositories only work with Debian. They MAY work with other distros, but you will likely have issues with version mismatches. You can also log into the Ubuntu/Mint repositories directly, not sure if they have a full dependency checker though.
> 
> The Debian package list also has a search function here... https://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
> 
> If you are using any Debian based distro, I recommend using Synaptic ('apt-get install synaptic' in a root shell) to browse/install from the repositories. If you wanted, you could even make a local repository. That way you have access to all of the packages without the need for an internet connection.


Thanks again. Yes, i read about local depository. I think it's the best course of action, since i don't know many programs. I found an offline manager called "Cube" that can download programs, as well as about a dozen ways to make local repository. Unfortunately, i need to find a big space of time to look furher into this. Maybe at Xmas period if i am lucky. But at least now i know what i am looking for. Thanks a lot, you 've been of great help.


----------



## gertruude

posted elsewhere but not got any replies so i thought id post in my favorite thread









anybody running a 850 evo ssd and cant get rapid mode to work on windows10?

i need help lol


----------



## miklkit

I have one and there is an X in the OS line. It seems to be working fine though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> posted elsewhere but not got any replies so i thought id post in my favorite thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody running a 850 evo ssd and cant get rapid mode to work on windows10?
> 
> i need help lol


What version of magician do you have installed? I saw this error once with someone who hasn't updated the magician software. If i am correct, you have to install 4.8 version.

If that is not the case, just uninstall, reboot and install it again. That will solve many issues, i had some issues too and that solved some of mine.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What version of magician do you have installed? I saw this error once with someone who hasn't updated the magician software. If i am correct, you have to install 4.8 version.
> 
> If that is not the case, just uninstall, reboot and install it again. That will solve many issues, i had some issues too and that solved some of mine.


4.9.7 is the latest one dude

tried the uninstall blah blah, still the same....its weird cause i got greenlight on the requirement tab

anyhow someone said that its best not to use rapid mode as sometimes it can cause dataloss


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 4.9.7 is the latest one dude
> 
> tried the uninstall blah blah, still the same....its weird cause i got greenlight on the requirement tab
> 
> anyhow someone said that its best not to use rapid mode as sometimes it can cause dataloss


That is correct, what i forgot to mention is that with 4.8 most of the problems are being resolved. 4.9.7 is actually more for the 950 Pro.

I tried rapid mode and to be fair, i didn't feel a big difference. Yes things are being loaded a tad faster and boot times also seems to be faster but it takes a fair bit of your system memory too.

Yes that can happen with rapid mode but not only with rapid mode but with enable write caching on the device also can corrupt Windows, i had this numerous of times when i was searching for stability when i do a new overclock.


----------



## dmcl325i

So i may have butthurt some intel fanboys... I broke the previous firestrike ultra benchmark for and fx 8350 with single gtx 1080 and incidentally checked the results for the i5 4690k and a single 1080 and i also beat the top 4690k benchmark lol


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> So i may have butthurt some intel fanboys... I broke the previous firestrike ultra benchmark for and fx 8350 with single gtx 1080 and incidentally checked the results for the i5 4690k and a single 1080 and i also beat the top 4690k benchmark lol


Linky?


----------



## dmcl325i




----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I am planning to get another case as my Corsair 650D is too small and i want better airflow.

I am looking at these 2 cases but i cannot decide...

http://www.corsair.com/en/graphite-series-760t-arctic-white-full-tower-windowed-case

https://en.sharkoon.com/product/1678/DG7000-G#gallery

As i like both cases but they both have their pros and cons. I like the Corsair case very much but IMO its way over priced. I like the aesthetics but i simply doesn't like the flimsy side panel.

I like the Sharkoon case because its more than half the price of the Corsair case and it already has blue LED fans which i like very much and it has an tempered glass side panel instead of an flimsy acrylic one.

I am curious what your thoughts are about these cases.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning to get another case as my Corsair 650D is too small and i want better airflow.
> 
> I am looking at these 2 cases but i cannot decide...
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/graphite-series-760t-arctic-white-full-tower-windowed-case
> 
> https://en.sharkoon.com/product/1678/DG7000-G#gallery
> 
> As i like both cases but they both have their pros and cons. I like the Corsair case very much but IMO its way over priced. I like the aesthetics but i simply doesn't like the flimsy side panel.
> 
> I like the Sharkoon case because its more than half the price of the Corsair case and it already has blue LED fans which i like very much and it has an tempered glass side panel instead of an flimsy acrylic one.
> 
> I am curious what your thoughts are about these cases.


the sharkoon one is smaller than your current case lol and it will be cheaper as its only a midi tower compared to the full tower of 760t

i have a 780T and love it, so am biased towards the 760T


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> the sharkoon one is smaller than your current case lol and it will be cheaper as its only a midi tower compared to the full tower of 760t
> 
> i have a 780T and love it, so am biased towards the 760T


Yes the Sharkoon is a bit smaller and probably cheaper materials but i like the glass panel but that alone is not enough to justify the purchase IMO.

I like Corsair cases as their quality and service is top notch. I do like the 780T as well but the price is a bit too steep for my budget unfortunately..
How is the airflow of your 780T?
It looks like the 760T and the 780T have the same fans as intake. Do you have the white or black 780T?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes the Sharkoon is a bit smaller and probably cheaper materials but i like the glass panel but that alone is not enough to justify the purchase IMO.
> 
> I like Corsair cases as their quality and service is top notch. I do like the 780T as well but the price is a bit too steep for my budget unfortunately..
> How is the airflow of your 780T?
> It looks like the 760T and the 780T have the same fans as intake. Do you have the white or black 780T?


i got the white one, airflow is great

got 2 140mm in front as intake, 1 rear one as intake and rad fans exhausting o ut on top


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got the white one, airflow is great
> 
> got 2 140mm in front as intake, 1 rear one as intake and rad fans exhausting o ut on top


Nice! I really dig that black-white color scheme of the 760T and the 780T.

I think i made up my mind, its going to be the 760T as i desperately need the extra airflow. I don't want to mod my case in order to fit 120 or 140mm fans.

Its a bit pricey tho but i simply can't resist as i love the aesthetics and the quality overall is rather great of Corsair cases.

Thnx for the input


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice! I really dig that black-white color scheme of the 760T and the 780T.
> 
> I think i made up my mind, its going to be the 760T as i desperately need the extra airflow. I don't want to mod my case in order to fit 120 or 140mm fans.
> 
> Its a bit pricey tho but i simply can't resist as i love the aesthetics and the quality overall is rather great of Corsair cases.
> 
> Thnx for the input


only gripe i got with the 780t are the side panels, they are a bit flimsy other than that its great


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> So i may have butthurt some intel fanboys... I broke the previous firestrike ultra benchmark for and fx 8350 with single gtx 1080 and incidentally checked the results for the i5 4690k and a single 1080 and i also beat the top 4690k benchmark lol


It's a 4k benchmark with a Single GPU?

I honestly would be disappointed if you didn't get the same or higher as a Haswell i5 system.....


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a 4k benchmark with a Single GPU?
> 
> I honestly would be disappointed if you didn't get the same or higher as a Haswell i5 system.....


Yeah, Firestrike Ultra is heavily dependent on the GPU as well as CPU Cores. Even if the Haswell system was an i7 it would react similarly to an i5 in the combined test. Here's an i7 6800k 6-core with HT (4.2GHz) vs an FX 6350 (4.2GHz) both using a stock clocked EVGA GTX 980ti SC ACX card. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8750250/fs/8750261#

But I don't think too many intel fans would necessarily be butthurt over it

Actually after digging through my results in order to get my i5 6600k to catch up in overall, and still trailing behind in the 'combined' I had to overclock it to 4.5GHz http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8750250/fs/8750261/fs/9926043


----------



## randyrkelly

8350 to the top


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice! I really dig that black-white color scheme of the 760T and the 780T.
> 
> I think i made up my mind, its going to be the 760T as i desperately need the extra airflow. I don't want to mod my case in order to fit 120 or 140mm fans.
> 
> Its a bit pricey tho but i simply can't resist as i love the aesthetics and the quality overall is rather great of Corsair cases.
> 
> Thnx for the input


I would recommend you take a look at Fractal Design cases. If you need a very large case they have an Define XL R2 ATX Full Tower case that is very highly rated. They also have some ATX Mid Tower cases that aren't quite as monstrous but still have tons of room to work in. If you do not use Optical Disc Drives I recommend the Define S series (windowless) and (windowed). I have the windowed version, it is super silent and the airflow is phenomenal. Just a great case all around, really. There's also the new-ish Define R5 that has removable ODD and moveable HDD racks (2 of them) so it gives you a lot of options. It is second to none for silence and still provides great air cooling, the fifth iteration of this series is just fantastic.

I used to get Corsair cases but I got tired of the high price. The quality was alright, but I feel like the price premium should've netted me a better case. I've never felt that I've overpaid with Fractal Design cases, not once. They are very active with the community (here on OCN especially) and their customer service is ridiculous, in all the best ways.









I recommend you give them a try, they are a Scandinavian company so I'm sure you can get them fairly easily in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> Yeah, Firestrike Ultra is heavily dependent on the GPU as well as CPU Cores. Even if the Haswell system was an i7 it would react similarly to an i5 in the combined test. Here's an i7 6800k 6-core with HT (4.2GHz) vs an FX 6350 (4.2GHz) both using a stock clocked EVGA GTX 980ti SC ACX card. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8750250/fs/8750261#
> 
> But I don't think too many intel fans would necessarily be butthurt over it
> 
> Actually after digging through my results in order to get my i5 6600k to catch up in overall, and still trailing behind in the 'combined' I had to overclock it to 4.5GHz http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8750250/fs/8750261/fs/9926043


Personally I'd be very upset if a £100-120 light overclocked 6350 chip was scoring very close to my £200-220 i5 which everyone deems the pinnacle of performance lol. I find that overclocking my cache close to my core speed on intel chips nets me some nice added points, combined with 2400mhz ram at 11-12-12-28-1T.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Personally I'd be very upset if a £100-120 light overclocked 6350 chip was scoring very close to my £200-220 i5 which everyone deems the pinnacle of performance lol. I find that overclocking my cache close to my core speed on intel chips nets me some nice added points, combined with 2400mhz ram at 11-12-12-28-1T.


Even more so, when the FX, is an "ancient, obsolete chip from 2012, sitting on an even more obsolete motherboard, which chipset design has its roots in 2007"!!!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Even more so, when the FX, is an "ancient, obsolete chip from 2012, sitting on an even more obsolete motherboard, which chipset design has its roots in 2007"!!!


Exactly!


----------



## mus1mus

You paired your 6600K with a 2400MHz 11-12-12-28-1T?

Just grab those 3666 Kit already.









And push the cache where the core is! 4500? Pretty average.









Kidding of course!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You paired your 6600K with a 2400MHz 11-12-12-28-1T?
> 
> Just grab those 3666 Kit already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And push the cache where the core is! 4500? Pretty average.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding of course!


You silly sausage you, I mean my 4670k. Here's a piccy.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice chip.

Tip: TRFC can be lowered if the kit allows. It offers good scaling.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Personally I'd be very upset if a £100-120 light overclocked 6350 chip was scoring very close to my £200-220 i5 which everyone deems the pinnacle of performance lol. I find that overclocking my cache close to my core speed on intel chips nets me some nice added points, combined with 2400mhz ram at 11-12-12-28-1T.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more so, when the FX, is an "ancient, obsolete chip from 2012, sitting on an even more obsolete motherboard, which chipset design has its roots in 2007"!!!
Click to expand...

Again, this is at 4k with a Single GPU......I would expect it, It's only when you start pushing 2 or more GPUs in games and 3 or more in synths at that res that the CPU starts to strain.

Example: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3232933/fs/10158927

Graphics Test 1 is far more GPU bound than Graphics Test 2 but the real kicker here is the Combined Test, now I know that FX isn't able to utilise all it's cores in that test but it still takes a good hit regardless.


----------



## lPizzal

Hey,

I just bought a NH-C14 to replace my h212 EVO. With the h212 EVO I hit 4.5 ghz stable with ~55-61°C temps at worst stress and could not go higher because of my GA 970a-UD3 VRM throttling.
So I opted for the best top down cooler there is to cool the VRMs and the CPU to at least aim for 4.8. Also bought this to help out, still shipping.

Since the NH-C14 my temps are abysmal. Ultra horrible.All sidepanels open, all fans max: IntelBurnTest jumps to 45 degrees, stays stable, but gains a degree per 15 seconds. It never stops, it goes up linearly. slowly dripping degree after degree until I hit ~66°C, where VRMs throttle with the typical Gigabyte quiet beep and voltage drop.

I have no explanations for this.
I lapped my 8350 before installing the cooler.
I used Coollaboratory's Liquid Ultra.

I tried so much after that. Reseating, Different thermal paste, different orientation, everything. I am just baffled. Any hints from anyone?

My theories are:
-Liquid Ultra clogged the micro grooves of the noctua coolers? I cleaned it well, although I presume there is still a coat of liquid ultra stuck in those grooves. Even consider Lapping the heatsink to get all liquid ultra scrapped from the heatsink base. I asked Noctua support before hand, whether micro grooves collide with the Liquid Ultra, they anwsered they have no Idea.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm sorry, but I don't have any first hand experience with liquid metal thermal compounds and I'm not sure what will give better results in this specific scenario, but you do have to keep in mind that this type of thermal compound will stick to both heatspreader and base of the cooler. The included NT-H1 on the other hand might be a safer and easier to use alternative.


-Lapping gone wrong? It's shiny and even a bad lapping job barely explains the slowly rising temps. I relapped with highest grit to get rid of the Liquid Ultra stains on the CPU.

Currently stuck with temps vastly worse than my 212 EVO, using the included NT-H1 thermal paste.

Any hints from anyone?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I just bought a NH-C14 to replace my h212 EVO. With the h212 EVO I hit 4.5 ghz stable with ~55-61°C temps at worst stress and could not go higher because of my GA 970a-UD3 VRM throttling.
> So I opted for the best top down cooler there is to cool the VRMs and the CPU to at least aim for 4.8. Also bought this to help out, still shipping.
> 
> Since the NH-C14 my temps are abysmal. Ultra horrible.All sidepanels open, all fans max: IntelBurnTest jumps to 45 degrees, stays stable, but gains a degree per 15 seconds. It never stops, it goes up linearly. slowly dripping degree after degree until I hit ~66°C, where VRMs throttle with the typical Gigabyte quiet beep and voltage drop.
> 
> I have no explanations for this.
> I lapped my 8350 before installing the cooler.
> I used Coollaboratory's Liquid Ultra.
> 
> I tried so much after that. Reseating, Different thermal paste, different orientation, everything. I am just baffled. Any hints from anyone?
> 
> My theories are:
> -Liquid Ultra clogged the micro grooves of the noctua coolers? I cleaned it well, although I presume there is still a coat of liquid ultra stuck in those grooves. Even consider Lapping the heatsink to get all liquid ultra scrapped from the heatsink base. I asked Noctua support before hand, whether micro grooves collide with the Liquid Ultra, they anwsered they have no Idea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't have any first hand experience with liquid metal thermal compounds and I'm not sure what will give better results in this specific scenario, but you do have to keep in mind that this type of thermal compound will stick to both heatspreader and base of the cooler. The included NT-H1 on the other hand might be a safer and easier to use alternative.
> 
> 
> -Lapping gone wrong? It's shiny and even a bad lapping job barely explains the slowly rising temps. I relapped with highest grit to get rid of the Liquid Ultra stains on the CPU.
> 
> Currently stuck with temps vastly worse than my 212 EVO, using the included NT-H1 thermal paste.
> 
> Any hints from anyone?


Don't use liquid metal between the heatsink and IHS, use a quality paste instead, it's not worth the extra cost and hassle, tbh you would have been better off keeping the Hyper 212 and spending the cash on a better Mobo, hitting 4.8 on any UD3 is a challenge in itself thanks to vrm temps.

My guess is that since you've lapped the IHS it's not lining up with the NH-C14s coldplate properly (Those grooves are a good thing, they help transfer heat).

That all said though your temps aren't exactly bad so I'd still stick with my original recommendation and get a better board if you want to go higher.


----------



## lPizzal

I was able to do 4.8 stable with h121 evo and the Stock cooler on the VRMs and all fans 100%.
There should be no reason not to hit 4.8 with two 140mm fans directly above those.

So you suggest a bad lapping job. I did exactly like the rules suggest and it turned out shiny well. Is there a way to reddeem the contact issue you suggest?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> I was able to do 4.8 stable with h121 evo and the Stock cooler on the VRMs and all fans 100%.
> There should be no reason not to hit 4.8 with two 140mm fans directly above those.
> 
> So you suggest a bad lapping job. I did exactly like the rules suggest and it turned out shiny well. Is there a way to reddeem the contact issue you suggest?


Taken from Noctuas page: http://noctua.at/en/products/cpu-cooler-retail/nh-c14s/faq
Quote:


> As the Integrated Heat Spreaders (IHS) of today's CPUs are slightly concave, the cooler's contact surface has been deliberately designed to be slightly convex in order to ensure optimal contact. This way, more contact pressure will be applied at the centre of the IHS directly above the DIE, which results in better heat transfer and improved overall performance.


Without seeing it for myself I'm guessing that is your issue, the Hyper 212 is just a flat base with exposed heatpipes, Noctuas coolers though have a convex base with a coldplate so to possibly remedy it you'd need to lap the Noctua as well.

also, you're going to get asked for proof on that 4.8 with a Hyper 212, There is only one person in here that I know of that has done it and they provided alot of proof for it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Again, this is at 4k with a Single GPU......I would expect it, It's only when you start pushing 2 or more GPUs in games and 3 or more in synths at that res that the CPU starts to strain.
> 
> Example: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3232933/fs/10158927
> 
> Graphics Test 1 is far more GPU bound than Graphics Test 2 but the real kicker here is the Combined Test, now I know that FX isn't able to utilise all it's cores in that test but it still takes a good hit regardless.


Oh Sarge, you take me too seriously.







I was just having some fun. Like if i really care about Firestrike. Oh wait, 4K you said? So a chip from 2012 is even more future proof than what people imagined?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I just bought a NH-C14 to replace my h212 EVO. With the h212 EVO I hit 4.5 ghz stable with ~55-61°C temps at worst stress and could not go higher because of my GA 970a-UD3 VRM throttling.
> So I opted for the best top down cooler there is to cool the VRMs and the CPU to at least aim for 4.8. Also bought this to help out, still shipping.
> 
> Since the NH-C14 my temps are abysmal. Ultra horrible.All sidepanels open, all fans max: IntelBurnTest jumps to 45 degrees, stays stable, but gains a degree per 15 seconds. It never stops, it goes up linearly. slowly dripping degree after degree until I hit ~66°C, where VRMs throttle with the typical Gigabyte quiet beep and voltage drop.
> 
> Any hints from anyone?


Take it from someone with top-down cooler. There is a reason why most high performance coolers are towers and not top-down...

Hyper 212 EVO: max TDP: 180W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099

Noctua NH-C14S: TDP 140W + low overclocking potential:

http://noctua.at/en/tdp-guide

The top down coolers aren't really suited for extreme overclockers. They 're good for general system cooling, as the air hits RAM and VRM too. But, the CPU itself isn't cooled so well. The opposite is true for the towers: The CPU is better cooled, RAM isn't and VRM is poorly cooled. But they remedy this by adding a fan on the VRM.

The top-down coolers are more for space restricted cases, where the user doesn't have enough case clearance to use a typical 16cm high tower cooler.

Top-down coolers are bad investment for overclockers. You always pay a premium, which isn't about better cooling, but about convenience. I have also a Scythe Shuriken, which costs more than many much better tower coolers and doesn't really cool well. The price is because it's low profile, so you get to put it in confined spaces. That's about it. Top-down coolers make sense for people like me, that don't overclock. Don't let the high weight fool you. The problem of the Noctua, is that the heatpipes travel a long way before they can encounter a fin to which they can start exchanging heat.

Consider that the FX-9370 is 4.7Ghz is sold as 220W part. This explains why most hardcore overclockers here, use liquid cooling or really high end air coolers for clocks beyond 4.5Ghz.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Taken from Noctuas page: http://noctua.at/en/products/cpu-cooler-retail/nh-c14s/faq
> Without seeing it for myself I'm guessing that is your issue, the Hyper 212 is just a flat base with exposed heatpipes, Noctuas coolers though have a convex base with a coldplate so to possibly remedy it you'd need to lap the Noctua as well.
> 
> also, you're going to get asked for proof on that 4.8 with a Hyper 212, There is only one person in here that I know of that has done it and they provided alot of proof for it.


Thank you, thank you for that detail! I shall try to lap the base.

How is 4.8 strange and unliekely? I meant with all sidepanels open, open windows with cold winter air and 100% fan speed. Ye, I made one benchmark or the other that way. Temps were still 60+ for such stress. No need for proof here. 4.5 daily and 4.8 with stupid conditions









Edit: not exactly proof, but here here is a renderer benchmark. First place of 8350s is my 4.9ghz OC. Not stable though and very bad temps.
https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/?cpu-type=8350&submit=Search


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Thank you, thank you for that detail! I shall try to lap the base.
> 
> How is 4.8 strange and unliekely? I meant with all sidepanels open, open windows with cold winter air and 100% fan speed. Ye, I made one benchmark or the other that way. Temps were still 60+ for such stress. No need for proof here. 4.5 daily and 4.8 with stupid conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: not exactly proof, but here here is a renderer benchmark. First place of 8350s is my 4.9ghz OC. Not stable though and very bad temps.
> https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/?cpu-type=8350&submit=Search


You just explained why 4.8 is so strange with a 212. That is not your everyday OC and look at what you had to do to get it. 4.5 is normal for the 212.

I'm surprised that the C14 isn't doing better than that. It has a reputation for not being as good at CPU cooling as the towers but it's not bad. The main problem is that it disrupts air flow through the case causing it to recycle the same hot air over and over.

About the base: The D14 and D15 have different bases and the D14 works better with a thicker TIM like IC Diamond while the D15 likes a thinner TIM. Methinks the C14 has a base similar to the D14.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm surprised that the C14 isn't doing better than that. It has a reputation for not being as good at CPU cooling as the towers but it's not bad. The main problem is that it disrupts air flow through the case causing it to recycle the same hot air over and over.


All side panels open, top panels removed. All Fans 100%. Result see screen shot.
This is BEYOND abysmal. I tried lapping the base, results are identical.

First dip is the first pass finishing, second dip is the VRMs throttling, even though this is the exact same setup as the 212 evo and it didnt even throttle there. I am lost for words.
Temps would have gone to be 70+ if the VRMs didnt throttle. That's miles worse than the 212 evo. edit: infact, that's worse than the stock cooler, no kidding.
Maybe the VRM heatsink can solve this crap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099
> 
> Noctua NH-C14S: TDP 140W + low overclocking potential:


I have the non-C version. It has two fans and performance based on benchmarks, better than the Dark Rock tf, which is 220TDP and nearly the same as a nh-D14 on an open air test bench.

I even have the european 212 evo, which has a lower RPM due to regulations. Read up on it if you are interesed. The TDP is even lower than 165 w


----------



## chrisjames61

Taking the side panels off your computer basically makes inside your computer just dead air. There is no longer any restriction so there is no longer any airflow.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Taking the side panels off your computer basically makes inside your computer just dead air. There is no longer any restriction so there is no longer any airflow.


Well, it doesnt get better with them on ;D


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice! I really dig that black-white color scheme of the 760T and the 780T.
> 
> I think i made up my mind, its going to be the 760T as i desperately need the extra airflow. I don't want to mod my case in order to fit 120 or 140mm fans.
> 
> Its a bit pricey tho but i simply can't resist as i love the aesthetics and the quality overall is rather great of Corsair cases.
> 
> Thnx for the input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend you take a look at Fractal Design cases. If you need a very large case they have an Define XL R2 ATX Full Tower case that is very highly rated. They also have some ATX Mid Tower cases that aren't quite as monstrous but still have tons of room to work in. If you do not use Optical Disc Drives I recommend the Define S series (windowless) and (windowed). I have the windowed version, it is super silent and the airflow is phenomenal. Just a great case all around, really. There's also the new-ish Define R5 that has removable ODD and moveable HDD racks (2 of them) so it gives you a lot of options. It is second to none for silence and still provides great air cooling, the fifth iteration of this series is just fantastic.
> 
> I used to get Corsair cases but I got tired of the high price. The quality was alright, but I feel like the price premium should've netted me a better case. I've never felt that I've overpaid with Fractal Design cases, not once. They are very active with the community (here on OCN especially) and their customer service is ridiculous, in all the best ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend you give them a try, they are a Scandinavian company so I'm sure you can get them fairly easily in your neck of the woods!
Click to expand...

I 100% agree. Neither of the other 2 case *imo* are worth $1 let alone a thought....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I just bought a NH-C14 to replace my h212 EVO. With the h212 EVO I hit 4.5 ghz stable with ~55-61°C temps at worst stress and could not go higher because of my GA 970a-UD3 VRM throttling.
> So I opted for the best top down cooler there is to cool the VRMs and the CPU to at least aim for 4.8. Also bought this to help out, still shipping.
> 
> Since the NH-C14 my temps are abysmal. Ultra horrible.All sidepanels open, all fans max: IntelBurnTest jumps to 45 degrees, stays stable, but gains a degree per 15 seconds. It never stops, it goes up linearly. slowly dripping degree after degree until I hit ~66°C, where VRMs throttle with the typical Gigabyte quiet beep and voltage drop.
> 
> I have no explanations for this.
> I lapped my 8350 before installing the cooler.
> I used Coollaboratory's Liquid Ultra.
> 
> I tried so much after that. Reseating, Different thermal paste, different orientation, everything. I am just baffled. Any hints from anyone?
> 
> My theories are:
> -Liquid Ultra clogged the micro grooves of the noctua coolers? I cleaned it well, although I presume there is still a coat of liquid ultra stuck in those grooves. Even consider Lapping the heatsink to get all liquid ultra scrapped from the heatsink base. I asked Noctua support before hand, whether micro grooves collide with the Liquid Ultra, they anwsered they have no Idea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't have any first hand experience with liquid metal thermal compounds and I'm not sure what will give better results in this specific scenario, but you do have to keep in mind that this type of thermal compound will stick to both heatspreader and base of the cooler. The included NT-H1 on the other hand might be a safer and easier to use alternative.
> 
> 
> -Lapping gone wrong? It's shiny and even a bad lapping job barely explains the slowly rising temps. I relapped with highest grit to get rid of the Liquid Ultra stains on the CPU.
> 
> Currently stuck with temps vastly worse than my 212 EVO, using the included NT-H1 thermal paste.
> 
> Any hints from anyone?


1 you shouldn't lap your chip. Nor cooler
They tend (but are nor always) _to be convex (the chips) and the heatsinks are then made concave to compensate. Usually lapping does not make a huge difference but in some cases it most certainly can
_
_Quote:_


> _Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> I was able to do 4.8 stable with h121 evo and the Stock cooler on the VRMs and all fans 100%.
> There should be no reason not to hit 4.8 with two 140mm fans directly above those.
> 
> So you suggest a bad lapping job. I did exactly like the rules suggest and it turned out shiny well. Is there a way to reddeem the contact issue you suggest?_


_
Shiny does not=a good lapping job_
_Quote:_


> _Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> _
> _Quote:_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Taken from Noctuas page: http://noctua.at/en/products/cpu-cooler-retail/nh-c14s/faq
> Without seeing it for myself I'm guessing that is your issue, the Hyper 212 is just a flat base with exposed heatpipes, Noctuas coolers though have a convex base with a coldplate so to possibly remedy it you'd need to lap the Noctua as well.
> 
> also, you're going to get asked for proof on that 4.8 with a Hyper 212, There is only one person in here that I know of that has done it and they provided alot of proof for it._
> 
> 
> 
> _Thank you, thank you for that detail! I shall try to lap the base.
> 
> How is 4.8 strange and unliekely? I meant with all sidepanels open, open windows with cold winter air and 100% fan speed. Ye, I made one benchmark or the other that way. Temps were still 60+ for such stress. No need for proof here. 4.5 daily and 4.8 with stupid conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: not exactly proof, but here here is a renderer benchmark. First place of 8350s is my 4.9ghz OC. Not stable though and very bad temps.
> https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/?cpu-type=8350&submit=Search_
Click to expand...

_

A benchmark does not mean stable_


----------



## miklkit

The C14 is basically a single tower cooler laid over on its side and should cool about the same as the U14S. That one doesn't which makes me wonder if it isn't defective. Are both of its fans pointing in the same direction?

The best all around air coolers for AMD right now are the Noctua D15, Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme, and the Silverstone HE01. As long as there is good air flow through the case they will cool 4.8 reliably.

The memory on my 8 gb 290X started giving errors recently and backing off the OC stopped it but I'm still concerned. Yes it is Elpida memory. This seems like a bad time to be buying a new GPU as the 480 is a side grade and there is new stuff coming soon. So, what options do I have if this 290X dies soon?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Hey Orkin....

New MSI board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/970A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#hero-overview

this may well be take the title from the Pro Aura if the BIOS and VRMs are up to scratch


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Orkin....
> 
> New MSI board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/970A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#hero-overview
> 
> this may well be take the title from the Pro Aura if the BIOS and VRMs are up to scratch


Gah, that might eat into my Zen budget....lol.

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gah, that might eat into my Zen budget....lol.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up.


are you buying into zen when it first releases or are you waiting til its been out awhile?

i can't make my mind up yet


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Orkin....
> 
> New MSI board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/970A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#hero-overview
> 
> this may well be take the title from the Pro Aura if the BIOS and VRMs are up to scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah, that might eat into my Zen budget....lol.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up.
Click to expand...

Specs look good, heatsinks are huge, if the pricing and overclocking is good then it'd only be this and the Sabertooth to buy, anymore isn't useful to most


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gah, that might eat into my Zen budget....lol.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up.
> 
> 
> 
> are you buying into zen when it first releases or are you waiting til its been out awhile?
> 
> i can't make my mind up yet
Click to expand...

I will see what my finances are like when it launches, I'm either going Zen or Skylake-X, don't care which, I just want multiple fast cores


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gah, that might eat into my Zen budget....lol.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up.
> 
> 
> 
> are you buying into zen when it first releases or are you waiting til its been out awhile?
> 
> i can't make my mind up yet
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Orkin....
> 
> New MSI board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/970A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#hero-overview
> 
> this may well be take the title from the Pro Aura if the BIOS and VRMs are up to scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gah, that might eat into my Zen budget....lol.
> 
> Thanks for the head's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specs look good, heatsinks are huge, if the pricing and overclocking is good then it'd only be this and the Sabertooth to buy, anymore isn't useful to most
Click to expand...

Planning to by the top MSI AM4 board at launch along with a Zen chip ( not more than $500) soon after launch.

Still have a bunch of compatible chips for the new AM3+ boards just sitting here, not sure what I'll do with them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I will see what my finances are like when it launches, I'm either going Zen or Skylake-X, don't care which, I just want multiple fast cores


fair enough, im just hoping zen will be priced within my budget lol if not then i suppose ill have to sendmy other half working down the docks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Planning to by the top MSI AM4 board at launch along with a Zen chip ( not more than $500) soon after launch.
> 
> Still have a bunch of compatible chips for the new AM3+ boards just sitting here, not sure what I'll do with them.


you and your msi boards







just sell the chips before zen hits then at least you'll get top dollar for them, im thinking prices will drop rapidly after it hits


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> I have the non-C version. It has two fans and performance based on benchmarks, better than the Dark Rock tf, which is 220TDP and nearly the same as a nh-D14 on an open air test bench.
> 
> I even have the european 212 evo, which has a lower RPM due to regulations. Read up on it if you are interesed. The TDP is even lower than 165 w


I am just the messenger. Your model was actually discontinued in favour of the S model, which is 120g heavier and still hosts 2 fans:

http://noctua.at/en/nh-c14s/specification

And yet, Noctua itself, classifies it as 140W + low overclock. The one thing i found out, is that open air benches are completely unrealistic. According to Frostytech for example, the Scythe Rasetsu is only 3C behind the Noctua 14D.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2554&page=4

Unfortunately, i have the Rasetsu and i highly doubt it. I can also assure you, that in my case, the delta isn't just 14C as Frostytech claims.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one sarge! Let's see how that stack up with FX. I have a spare chip if money forbids.









I'll be playing around Skylake in a few days for a co-worker. MSI Z170 Krait, with a 1060, in the flimsy Phanteks Eclipse P400.

Was working on a tight budget that includes a good gaming monitor.


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh Sarge, you take me too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just having some fun. Like if i really care about Firestrike. Oh wait, 4K you said? So a chip from 2012 is even more future proof than what people imagined?


Ah yes but... I punched in nearly 200 points higher than the previous 1st place fx 8350/single 1080 score. If you compare the fx benches to the 4690k prior to my scoress then the i5 was ahead.

I also took top spot in extreme, must check some intel results in extreme and see how my score compares. Ditto with time spy and cloud gate, took top spots but havent looked at intel for comparison as i only looked at the ultra results for 4690l out of curiosity and people nagging i should upgrade to a 4690k, blah blah..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmcl325i*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh Sarge, you take me too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just having some fun. Like if i really care about Firestrike. Oh wait, 4K you said? So a chip from 2012 is even more future proof than what people imagined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes but... I punched in nearly 200 points higher than the previous 1st place fx 8350/single 1080 score. If you compare the fx benches to the 4690k prior to my scoress then the i5 was ahead.
> 
> I also took top spot in extreme, must check some intel results in extreme and see how my score compares. Ditto with time spy and cloud gate, took top spots but havent looked at intel for comparison as i only looked at the ultra results for 4690l out of curiosity and people nagging i should upgrade to a 4690k, blah blah..
Click to expand...

Looking over the 8350 + 1080 results I can see why you took top spot even though the GPU clocks are similar across the board.

Your CPU is clocked higher and since it's the limiting factor is the majority of those benches then it's only logical that your system would be faster, that and there aren't many people out there with your system configuration.

comparing it to the i5 however......at higher resolutions (4k and some 1440p tests) FX does handle itself better than Haswell/DC quad cores but at 1080p and below the single thread performance of Intels quads outweighs the multithreaded performance of the FX line.

Not trying to rain on your parade here, just adding some information to help you better understand what is going on


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Orkin....
> 
> New MSI board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/970A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#hero-overview
> 
> this may well be take the title from the Pro Aura if the BIOS and VRMs are up to scratch


Very nice. The only probable weak point, is that there is no mention about the "military class mosfets", hence, they are probably again Nikos (albeit the newer ones, that were in the original 970 Gaming too).
Also, still 6+2 phase, vs 7+1 of the Aura. Talk about late to the party motherboards...


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
sorry to butt in on your conversation, but which version of ibt an I supposed to use please?
the avx or the normal one please?
and what setting to I run it on please?

I don't want much really.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> sorry to butt in on your conversation, but which version of ibt an I supposed to use please?
> the avx or the normal one please?
> and what setting to I run it on please?
> 
> I don't want much really.


IBT avx version which you can download from page1

also very high setting not standard

hope this helps


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IBT avx version which you can download from page1
> 
> also very high setting not standard
> 
> hope this helps


Yeah what this man said but run it for 20 runs, and make sure you have all background programs turned off like steam etc so it doesn't interfere with the test.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Hey Orkin....
> 
> New MSI board: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/970A-GAMING-PRO-CARBON.html#hero-overview
> 
> this may well be take the title from the Pro Aura if the BIOS and VRMs are up to scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. The only probable weak point, is that there is no mention about the "military class mosfets", hence, they are probably again Nikos (albeit the newer ones, that were in the original 970 Gaming too).
> Also, still 6+2 phase, vs 7+1 of the Aura. Talk about late to the party motherboards...
Click to expand...

Didn't you say a few posts ago that you will probably be on FX for quite some time?


----------



## trivium nate

i want to upgrade from an 8350 to a 9590 i have the ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 AM3+ mobo with an corsair H50 compatible? enough wattage?


----------



## mus1mus

It's not an upgrade. Keep the 8350. Put the money to a better cooler and/or better mobo.


----------



## SuperZan

^ he knows of what he speaks. That's an average cooler and the motherboard doesn't officially support a 9590 anyway, nor would I try a 9590 on that model. For something like $20/40 USD over the cost of a 9590 you could get a Sabertooth R2.0 and a H105 or NH-D15.


----------



## mus1mus

Wha! You're always a step better in terms of recommendation!


----------



## trivium nate

damn


----------



## trivium nate

everytime i ask about upgrading one thing im always told no dont do it go upgrade something else save your money blah blah blah never fails ever


----------



## mus1mus

Don't ask if you don't want to hear the advice!


----------



## trivium nate

what good is this motherboard? what's it going to d better than the one I've got?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> everytime i ask about upgrading one thing im always told no dont do it go upgrade something else save your money blah blah blah never fails ever


Same amount of cores, same amount of cache, etc etc etc, only difference is the voltage required, heat produced, clock speed and price increase.

Zan and Mus gave you some good advice, better cooler and/or better mobo and you'll hit 9590 levels and it'll be much more satisfying (I've owned 2 x 9590s, an 8350, 2 x 8370s and 5 different AM3+ motherboards, one of which is a 990X Evo R2)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Didn't you say a few posts ago that you will probably be on FX for quite some time?


Yes i did and i congratulate you on your memory. But, i made an early mistake, to believe into the hype that had been going on for years, that "AM3+ is dead, there is nothing more to expect in this socket" and i 've already hoarded motherboards (Stalin doctrine: quantity has a quality of its own):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1610774/temp-throttling-fx-8350/10#post_25506988

Out of them, i currently use 3 and have 5 spares (most of which, i will never use and at the end, unless they start dying like flies and i will just give away to friends after some years). I regret buying the 7 out of 8 for different reasons, but buying a 9th motherboard, is really overkill. Not that i exclude it, since i do have a slight itch, but i am trying to convince myself that i really shouldn't. And if i do buy a 9th, i am torn between a 2nd Biostar (this would allow to maintain 3 types, so less confusion with the drivers) OR the Asrock 970 G3.1 (which would mean a 4th type, which is bad, but has USB 3.1, which is good and has even 220W support, so for me it's overkill already, cause i am not going above 4Ghz and the BIOS must be similar to other Asrocks, so i know its quirks). Besides, the MSI Gaming as well as the Aura will probably sell for more than 100 euros, which is a total waste of money for a 9th motherboard. If i could go back in time, i would have probably bought a mix of Biostar + ASUS Aura or even MSI 970 Gaming. Less in number too, but better in both high and low end.

If i had only 2 motherboards today, i 'd go for the ASUS Aura i think. The price is very good for the features. But my father taught me since i was a kid not to waste money on stuff i don't need and i actually already waste money on PC parts that i will never use, so buying more expensive parts only increases my "guilt syndrome". I find it more logical to grab a 3rd FX8XXX , if i see one at low price after they go EOL and maybe get a 2nd Biostar (that motherboard has undervolting settings in BIOS for all P-States!) or the Asrock G3.1, like i said, which strangely has very good Newegg reviews. I really shouldn't buy any of those, but, i am a sucker for good deals and can't resist them. And here the only time you see good deals, is when they go EOL.

So, don't tempt me, Sarge! I may end up giving in!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes i did and i congratulate you on your memory. But, i made an early mistake, to believe into the hype that had been going on for years, that "AM3+ is dead, there is nothing more to expect in this socket" and i 've already hoarded motherboards (Stalin doctrine: quantity has a quality of its own):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1610774/temp-throttling-fx-8350/10#post_25506988
> 
> Out of them, i currently use 3 and have 5 spares (most of which, i will never use and at the end, unless they start dying like flies and i will just give away to friends after some years). I regret buying the 7 out of 8 for different reasons, but buying a 9th motherboard, is really overkill. Not that i exclude it, since i do have a slight itch, but i am trying to convince myself that i really shouldn't. And if i do buy a 9th, i am torn between a 2nd Biostar (this would allow to maintain 3 types, so less confusion with the drivers) OR the Asrock 970 G3.1 (which would mean a 4th type, which is bad, but has USB 3.1, which is good and has even 220W support, so for me it's overkill already, cause i am not going above 4Ghz and the BIOS must be similar to other Asrocks, so i know its quirks). Besides, the MSI Gaming as well as the Aura will probably sell for more than 100 euros, which is a total waste of money for a 9th motherboard. If i could go back in time, i would have probably bought a mix of Biostar + ASUS Aura or even MSI 970 Gaming. Less in number too, but better in both high and low end.
> 
> If i had only 2 motherboards today, i 'd go for the ASUS Aura i think. The price is very good for the features. But my father taught me since i was a kid not to waste money on stuff i don't need and i actually already waste money on PC parts that i will never use, so buying more expensive parts only increases my "guilt syndrome". I find it more logical to grab a 3rd FX8XXX , if i see one at low price after they go EOL and maybe get a 2nd Biostar (that motherboard has undervolting settings in BIOS for all P-States!) or the Asrock G3.1, like i said, which strangely has very good Newegg reviews. I really shouldn't buy any of those, but, i am a sucker for good deals and can't resist them. And here the only time you see good deals, is when they go EOL.
> 
> So, don't tempt me, Sarge! I may end up giving in!


steam sales do this to me everytime....i have 108 steam titles and only five installed if i had to guess i probably have 80 that have never been played...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> what good is this motherboard? what's it going to d better than the one I've got?


How good the Sabertooth is compared to your current one?

It can define the difference between a good OC from a mediocre one.

How much can a cooler improve on your current set-up? Will give you the headroom to go from good to superb.

4.5 GHz is mediocre. 4.8 is good, 5.0 is superb. If chip allows.

But to give you enough insight, a 9590 on it's own is not gonna be that special. An 8350 with a good mobo and cooling will be.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> steam sales do this to me everytime....i have 108 steam titles and only five installed if i had to guess i probably have 80 that have never been played...


You have my sympathy, i understand the impulse. Luckily, i am not interested in games, but i do have obsessive traits, which lead me to seek always "standardization" and having spares at home (last time i RMAed a motherboard, i got the replacement after 1 month and i can't stand this situation). So i always buy multiple things and as much as possible of the same model, to avoid drivers chaos, as well as getting used to different feeling. For example, i have 5 spare identical keyboards, spare PSUs, more than 10 spare mice, a spare monitor, spare SSD , HDD, spare RAM kits, a spare FX8300 etc. And i am particularly paranoid about motherboard failure, because they are extremely touchy. So i always prefer buying more cheaper, than few expensive. Since i only go up to 4Ghz, i don't need overclocking monsters. But, had i known that new motherboards would come out with USB 3.1 and M2 etc, i would have waited, no doubt about it. The Asrock 970 extreme3 are marginal due to weak VRM and the Gigabyte 970 UD3P has good VRM but whacky BIOS.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> everytime i ask about upgrading one thing im always told no dont do it go upgrade something else save your money blah blah blah never fails ever


Its because we got shafted with rubbish motherboards and power hungry chips needing beefy VRM, the 9590 needs good cooling, we're talking custom loop cooling to get the most from it combined with a sabertooth 990fx to keep it going steady. It's a serious chip but it's basically an overclocked 8350 or so they say but I've yet to see an 8350 hit the same clocks as a 9590 on water and be stable.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Its because we got shafted with rubbish motherboards and power hungry chips needing beefy VRM


Heh, might aswell x-post, might be a fun read for fellow people who got shafted







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> "If you can cool it you can clock it."
> 
> There is one guy around here who put so much voltage into his Sabertooth that it melted the 8 socket plug next to the VRMs.


Hahahahahhehehh.... *nervous laughter*

My mobo, 970a-UD3 ran an 8350 4,5ghz for many years now. Take a good luck at my 8pin plug. Chored. I swapped my PSU for a silent one last month and discovered, that the cubic plastic around the actual connector pin melted into the 8pin socket.
I had to scrape / break it out just to get the new connector in and since then it's fine again. The new 8pin doesnt quite fully latch in, but runs just fine.
The old connector now lacks the cubic plastic and has a bare metal connector, but runs another cheapo msi board of a friend with a fx 6350 as a server @4,4ghz on stock voltage.
My mobo ran just +50mv, so barely a hard OC, but did so almost 24/7 rendering non stop. I'm mostly limited by my VRMs, which run just short of being throttled. I actually got a burn from it on my finger once. All in all the board is still faitfull to me. Couldnt complain considering how cheap i got it.


----------



## c0V3Ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I just bought a NH-C14 to replace my h212 EVO. With the h212 EVO I hit 4.5 ghz stable with ~55-61°C temps at worst stress and could not go higher because of my GA 970a-UD3 VRM throttling.
> So I opted for the best top down cooler there is to cool the VRMs and the CPU to at least aim for 4.8. Also bought this to help out, still shipping.
> 
> Since the NH-C14 my temps are abysmal. Ultra horrible.All sidepanels open, all fans max: IntelBurnTest jumps to 45 degrees, stays stable, but gains a degree per 15 seconds. It never stops, it goes up linearly. slowly dripping degree after degree until I hit ~66°C, where VRMs throttle with the typical Gigabyte quiet beep and voltage drop.
> 
> I have no explanations for this.
> I lapped my 8350 before installing the cooler.
> I used Coollaboratory's Liquid Ultra.
> 
> I tried so much after that. Reseating, Different thermal paste, different orientation, everything. I am just baffled. Any hints from anyone?
> 
> My theories are:
> -Liquid Ultra clogged the micro grooves of the noctua coolers? I cleaned it well, although I presume there is still a coat of liquid ultra stuck in those grooves. Even consider Lapping the heatsink to get all liquid ultra scrapped from the heatsink base. I asked Noctua support before hand, whether micro grooves collide with the Liquid Ultra, they anwsered they have no Idea.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't have any first hand experience with liquid metal thermal compounds and I'm not sure what will give better results in this specific scenario, but you do have to keep in mind that this type of thermal compound will stick to both heatspreader and base of the cooler. The included NT-H1 on the other hand might be a safer and easier to use alternative.
> 
> 
> -Lapping gone wrong? It's shiny and even a bad lapping job barely explains the slowly rising temps. I relapped with highest grit to get rid of the Liquid Ultra stains on the CPU.
> 
> Currently stuck with temps vastly worse than my 212 EVO, using the included NT-H1 thermal paste.
> 
> Any hints from anyone?


Also lapped a 8350 (before killing in delid







) and noticed a worse in temps:?
It wasn't a good chip but contact seems good, checked tim and it was well spread.
Could the water with cooper residuals have something with it? Cleaned it with lots of isopropanol.


----------



## trivium nate

I gotta learn to overclock I know the infos out their just have to read it


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> How good the Sabertooth is compared to your current one?
> 
> It can define the difference between a good OC from a mediocre one.
> 
> How much can a cooler improve on your current set-up? Will give you the headroom to go from good to superb.
> 
> 4.5 GHz is mediocre. 4.8 is good, 5.0 is superb. If chip allows.
> 
> But to give you enough insight, a 9590 on it's own is not gonna be that special. An 8350 with a good mobo and cooling will be.


The clock increase from mediocre to superb is 10%... the cost and effort to get from mediocre to superb is 1000%







Good bragging rights and satisfaction also come with that superb OC too, if not some choice words and broken hardware.

Edit: 4500 to 5000 is an 11% increase.


----------



## dmcl325i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looking over the 8350 + 1080 results I can see why you took top spot even though the GPU clocks are similar across the board.
> 
> Your CPU is clocked higher and since it's the limiting factor is the majority of those benches then it's only logical that your system would be faster, that and there aren't many people out there with your system configuration.
> 
> comparing it to the i5 however......at higher resolutions (4k and some 1440p tests) FX does handle itself better than Haswell/DC quad cores but at 1080p and below the single thread performance of Intels quads outweighs the multithreaded performance of the FX line.
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade here, just adding some information to help you better understand what is going on


Yea i know all that.. The other fx 8350 benches in top 10 are all overclocked also though.

Oddly i only benched 12th place for normal firestrike for same cpu/gpu but i took top spot in ultra, extreme, time spy, cloud gate and some lesser tests. I have been doing the bulk of my tuning and benching in ultra though as i play in 4k. Just seems strange i decimated the previous top score by nearly 200 points in ultra and i think a similar margin in extreme. Not counting my results the i5 4690k top score was higher than the previous fx 8350 top score before i took it.

Whatever im doing is working at any rate lol


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> The clock increase from mediocre to superb is 10%... the cost and effort to get from mediocre to superb is 1000%


I see it from a lighter side.
Us overclocking to up to +20~25% from stock enables us to skip upgrading. All Intel small iterations can be skipped by a good overclock of the previous iteration or the one before.
The 80€ cooler basically skips a 200€ upgrade.

Thats my philosophy.


----------



## miklkit

My math is different. Going from 4 ghz to 5 ghz is a 25% increase in clock speed is it not? So a 4.5 ghz OC would be a 12.5% increase. That should give a very noticeable increase in performance and yes, it should increase the time between new systems.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> I see it from a lighter side.
> Us overclocking to up to +20~25% from stock enables us to skip upgrading. All Intel small iterations can be skipped by a good overclock of the previous iteration or the one before.
> The 80€ cooler basically skips a 200€ upgrade.
> 
> Thats my philosophy.


I agree with you there. If you have a good reliable cooler, it can be used on multiple desktop setups to cool multiple overclocks. You could make a similar argument about upgrading from Bulldozer to Vishera. You could OC bulldozer to get or exceed Vishera stock performance and postpone an upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My math is different. Going from 4 ghz to 5 ghz is a 25% increase in clock speed is it not? So a 4.5 ghz OC would be a 12.5% increase. That should give a very noticeable increase in performance and yes, it should increase the time between new systems.


That's correct from 4 ghz. I was basing the percentage off 4.5 ghz up to 5 ghz which I believe is an 11.11% from 4.5. In my case, I'm pretty much stuck at 4.6ghz. If I upgraded my mobo and cooling I would probably get up to 4.8 ghz, but it would be too much trouble. What I'm getting at is that there are diminishing returns in overclocking. Also, there is also increased risk for damaging components the higher the OC goes.

I'd rather save for my future CPU, MOBO, Ram upgrade than spend money now on a better motherboard to get a better OC. Just my opinion.


----------



## mus1mus

You are doing your self a disservice with your argument. As you seem to be butthurt when I said 4.5 is a bad OC!

Let me point these out.

1. 4.5GHz on a good mobo will not even give it a proper workout. An 8350 for example, won't even need a tedious process to get there using a Sabertooth!

2. Some chips won't even need extra Voltages on a good mobo to get there. Try that on your board.

3. You know little about these chips. It has been observed and well claimed that these chips come to life after 4.7GHz. It feels different from just a 100 MHz increase!

4. Bad OC is unstable OC! Sure you can pump the Voltage off your UD3 to get into 4.8 GHz. But I would like to see you stabilize it. Can you?

It's not about the numbers really, it's about what differentiates a good board from a bad one. It's not bragging rights. It's about getting what you paid for!


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3. You know little about these chips. It has been observed and well claimed that these chips come to life after 4.7GHz. It feels different from just a 100 MHz increase


Can you elaborate? First time I hear this, seems like magic talk.
Are you implying, that getting from 4.6 to 4.7 "feels faster" than getting from 4.5 to 4.6?


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You are doing your self a disservice with your argument. As you seem to be butthurt when I said 4.5 is a bad OC!
> 
> Let me point these out.
> 
> 1. 4.5GHz on a good mobo will not even give it a proper workout. An 8350 for example, won't even need a tedious process to get there using a Sabertooth!
> 
> 2. Some chips won't even need extra Voltages on a good mobo to get there. Try that on your board.
> 
> 3. You know little about these chips. It has been observed and well claimed that these chips come to life after 4.7GHz. It feels different from just a 100 MHz increase!
> 
> 4. Bad OC is unstable OC! Sure you can pump the Voltage off your UD3 to get into 4.8 GHz. But I would like to see you stabilize it. Can you?
> 
> It's not about the numbers really, it's about what differentiates a good board from a bad one. It's not bragging rights. It's about getting what you paid for!


No I'm happy with my OC. IMO, my computer is fast and performs well. Since I bought my new case, it's even nice looking. I am very satisfied







I didn't get the best MOBO or cooling, but it's decent. I got what I paid for. I didn't think it was worth going for the top of the line. Hence, I do not buy Sabertooths or Intel processors.









1. Agreed.

2. Agreed, my board is quite volt hungry. 1.5v for 4.6ghz is lousy.

3. What evidence do you have to support this claim? Sounds like a personal attack.

4. No, I don't claim to have anything stable over 4.6. I think with a different cooler it may be possible, but not worth it. As you say, it would take very high vcore.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Can you elaborate? First time I hear this, seems like magic talk.
> Are you implying, that getting from 4.6 to 4.7 "feels faster" than getting from 4.5 to 4.6?


^bump

Haha, magic talk, the sacred 100mhz. I do remember reading someone talk about how 4.7 feels "snappier."


----------



## mus1mus

The performance jumps significantly from 4.7 to 4.8 than 4.5 to 4.6.

After 4.7 is where this happens. Of course, you'll have to feel this yourselves.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> No I'm happy with my OC. IMO, my computer is fast and performs well. Since I bought my new case, it's even nice looking. I am very satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get the best MOBO or cooling, but it's decent. I got what I paid for. I didn't think it was worth going for the top of the line. Hence, I do not buy Sabertooths or Intel processors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agreed.
> 
> 2. Agreed, my board is quite volt hungry. 1.5v for 4.6ghz is lousy.
> 
> 3. What evidence do you have to support this claim? _Sounds like a personal attack._
> 
> 4. No, I don't claim to have anything stable over 4.6. I think with a different cooler it may be possible, but not worth it. As you say, it would take *very high vcore.*


*It's not always the VCore but the VRM that supports it.*

_Fellow members can chime in. If I wanted to personally attack you, I'd say, go get yourself a chance to be at 4.8 and feel it yourself.







_


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *It's not always the VCore but the VRM that supports it.*
> 
> _Fellow members can chime in. If I wanted to personally attack you, I'd say, go get yourself a chance to be at 4.8 and feel it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _












If one needs proof, do as suggested above. Get the cooling to properly OC the chip and test benches and games at 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, and if you're able, 4.9 and 5.0. Those of us who've already done the work know that moving beyond 4.6 GHz is a real leap for these chips in terms of performance and responsiveness. It's all down to whether you can cool the clocks. Thing about a high-end cooler or custom loop is that you can reuse it on your next build. It's not a sunk cost; it's an investment in performance and in the long-term survival of your CPU's.


----------



## bigdayve

My crappy VRM is probably why I require such high vcore. I think if I pushed the vrm much harder, I may get instability or hardware failure. I think 4.6ghz is a realistic limit for my rig.

As to the claims about the superb clocks being much better than decent ones, I would like to see the proof. I know both of you have more experience than I do, but I thought making claims in this forum about performance without data was a no no. We trust in the numbers because of performance is measurable.


----------



## mus1mus

Can you measure the feeling?









Also remember that this topic started from the 8350 - 9590 being an upgrade question. I think you need to go back reading the previous page.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> My crappy VRM is probably why I require such high vcore. I think if I pushed the vrm much harder, I may get instability or hardware failure. I think 4.6ghz is a realistic limit for my rig.
> 
> As to the claims about the superb clocks being much better than decent ones, I would like to see the proof. I know both of you have more experience than I do, but I thought making claims in this forum about performance without data was a no no. We trust in the numbers because of performance is measurable.


I'd say given your cooling, ram, cpu , motherboard and power - you are probably close to the best 100% stable overclock you can achieve without investing some cash.

Curious as to what revision your motherboard is?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Can you elaborate? First time I hear this, seems like magic talk.
> Are you implying, that getting from 4.6 to 4.7 "feels faster" than getting from 4.5 to 4.6?
> 
> 
> 
> ^bump
> 
> Haha, magic talk, the sacred 100mhz. I do remember reading someone talk about how 4.7 feels "snappier."
Click to expand...

Your welcome to the proof. Read this thread. Not hard and right infront of you


----------



## miklkit

Bigdayve is running a UD3 and a 212 in a case with a few no name fans. All things considered he is doing a fantastic job getting it to 4.6 ghz. AFAIK that board will not go past 4.8 no matter what the cooling is. Mine got so hot it warped at 1.4 vcore.

About the FX coming alive at higher clocks, believe it. I felt it at 4.8 and up. All the benches show a linear increase in performance but it feels exponential. Just doing things in the desktop is way faster and when gaming the CPU is just loafing while the GPU is running at 100%.

Anyone running an FX without OCing it is really losing out. It's a big, strong, friendly cpu. But it does need a strong supporting cast too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Can you elaborate? First time I hear this, seems like magic talk.
> Are you implying, that getting from 4.6 to 4.7 "feels faster" than getting from 4.5 to 4.6?
> 
> 
> 
> ^bump
> 
> Haha, magic talk, the sacred 100mhz. I do remember reading someone talk about how 4.7 feels "snappier."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome to the proof. Read this thread. Not hard and right infront of you
Click to expand...

I can't find the screencaps when I did some testing between 4.6 and 4.7 but there are numbers to back up the claim.

In my opinion 4.4 feels like treacle, 4.6 is like custard and 4.8+ is like Helium for desktop usage, just wait till you hit it and you'll see


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Can you elaborate? First time I hear this, seems like magic talk.
> Are you implying, that getting from 4.6 to 4.7 "feels faster" than getting from 4.5 to 4.6?
> 
> 
> 
> ^bump
> 
> Haha, magic talk, the sacred 100mhz. I do remember reading someone talk about how 4.7 feels "snappier."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome to the proof. Read this thread. Not hard and right infront of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find the screencaps when I did some testing between 4.6 and 4.7 but there are numbers to back up the claim.
> 
> In my opinion 4.4 feels like treacle, 4.6 is like custard and 4.8+ is like Helium for desktop usage, just wait till you hit it and you'll see
Click to expand...

I have seen some weird things happen as I crossed 4.7 ghz - for instance I could spoof Maxmem into world record scores, I'll see if i can find my screen caps of those shenanigans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Can you elaborate? First time I hear this, seems like magic talk.
> Are you implying, that getting from 4.6 to 4.7 "feels faster" than getting from 4.5 to 4.6?
> 
> 
> 
> ^bump
> 
> Haha, magic talk, the sacred 100mhz. I do remember reading someone talk about how 4.7 feels "snappier."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome to the proof. Read this thread. Not hard and right infront of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't find the screencaps when I did some testing between 4.6 and 4.7 but there are numbers to back up the claim.
> 
> In my opinion 4.4 feels like treacle, 4.6 is like custard and 4.8+ is like Helium for desktop usage, just wait till you hit it and you'll see
Click to expand...

you never are on steam anymore :/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I can't find the screencaps when I did some testing between 4.6 and 4.7 but there are numbers to back up the claim.
> 
> In my opinion 4.4 feels like treacle, 4.6 is like custard and 4.8+ is like Helium for desktop usage, just wait till you hit it and you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you never are on steam anymore :/
Click to expand...

Been playing games and busy with work, when I am on my PC I'm set to offline otherwise I'd never get any gaming done


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Been playing games and busy with work, when I am on my PC I'm set to offline otherwise I'd never get any gaming done


No one ever messages me on steam.


----------



## neokosmitis

hey guyz in win 10 how can unparked cores of 8320? while i am playing there are cores which are need to be used and the rest are parked..but when they are need more cores this timeline from ''enable'' core till ''work'' the core i have frame drop which i noticed is cauze from parked cores -.-


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> hey guyz in win 10 how can unparked cores of 8320? while i am playing there are cores which are need to be used and the rest are parked..but when they are need more cores this timeline from ''enable'' core till ''work'' the core i have frame drop which i noticed is cauze from parked cores -.-


am i right thinking you want to unpark cores?

here it is

Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IBT avx version which you can download from page1
> 
> also very high setting not standard
> 
> hope this helps


thanks gertruude.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> am i right thinking you want to unpark cores?
> 
> here it is
> 
> Unpark-CPU.zip 522k .zip file


yes buddy i would like to unpark cores..
i tried from powermanagment selecting high perfomance which unparked all cores but the utilization were 100% for all cores either i use any programme or not
i have already tried this programm but nothing has done..
maybe there are munual fix from registry ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> thanks gertruude.


dont thank me yet lol....i just tested it and it isnt working like it did last time

dunno why though, its stuck on searching registry

it worked when i first installed win10, ill do a bit of fiddling and see if i can get it work


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> yes buddy i would like to unpark cores..
> i tried from powermanagment selecting high perfomance which unparked all cores but the utilization were 100% for all cores either i use any programme or not


I thought windows 10 already unparks cores as standard is that incorrect? Also a game will only use as many cores as it was programmed to use.


----------



## lPizzal

No, it still parks, if windows' performance target is lower than 100%. You need to set core parking to not trigger, so that windows can downclock the cpu based on the AMD Cool & Quiet table.
80% is 3.5ghz
50% is 2.3 and below 50 it stays at 1.5ghz regardless of clock.

Usually to get further savings core parking starts at 50%. I don't recommend doing high performance, as it only disables core parking by putting "min cpu performance" in the power setting to 100% aswell. That's kinda dumb and your CPU stays pinned at full speed. Just disable core parking with a thridparty tool.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> No, it still parks, if windows' performance target is lower than 100%. You need to set core parking to not trigger, so that windows can downclock the cpu based on the AMD Cool & Quiet table.
> 80% is 3.5ghz
> 50% is 2.3 and below 50 it stays at 1.5ghz.


Ah I didn't bother with all that, my performance is set to maximum but I allowed it to downclock to 30% idle, all my green settings are enabled but I still have games etc using the CPU its full extent.


----------



## neokosmitis

any programm which unparked then cores? :/ unparked-cpu doesnt work on me


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> any programm which unparked then cores? :/ unparked-cpu doesnt work on me


try this

parkcontrolsetup64.zip 711k .zip file


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try this
> 
> parkcontrolsetup64.zip 711k .zip file


nothing...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> nothing...


weird it works on my win10


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> weird it works on my win10


What's the big deal with unparking cores then?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What's the big deal with unparking cores then?


i think it was to do with windows 7 on the FX line mostly not utilizing all cores, unparking them helped with this

i think...it was a long time ago that i looked into it


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> weird it works on my win10


can u post pic from task manager to see that ur cores are all unparked while u dont use them?


----------



## hurricane28

There is no core parking in Windows 10... i installed Windows 10 several times and all my cores are unparked as seen in task manager. The core parking only applies on W7.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> can u post pic from task manager to see that ur cores are all unparked while u dont use them?


sure i can but how do i show it in task manager?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no core parking in Windows 10... i installed Windows 10 several times and all my cores are unparked as seen in task manager. The core parking only applies on W7.


when i first installed win10 i checked the cores and they were all parked


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no core parking in Windows 10... i installed Windows 10 several times and all my cores are unparked as seen in task manager. The core parking only applies on W7.


then why i have this? 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sure i can but how do i show it in task manager?
> when i first installed win10 i checked the cores and they were all parked


press print screen :/ cant?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> then why i have this?
> press print screen :/ cant?


lol i meant how do i show in task manager if cores are parked or not


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol i meant how do i show in task manager if cores are parked or not


if u noticed,right of pic writes -parked-


----------



## gertruude

no matter i figured it out that it says cores parked







...heres my screenshot


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no matter i figured it out that it says cores parked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...heres my screenshot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so u tell me that all cores are unparked? :/ pfff wich profile have u selected on power managment?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> so u tell me that all cores are unparked? :/ pfff wich profile have u selected on power managment?


i have it on samsung high performance


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i have it on samsung high performance


when i select high perfomance,utilization goes 100% :/ why?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> when i select high perfomance,utilization goes 100% :/ why?


dunno.....what does task manager tell you


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dunno.....what does task manager tell you


i just told u







when i select high perfomance from power managment and without doing anything (like opening programm etc), utilization goes 100% from all cores and any core are parked..


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no core parking in Windows 10... i installed Windows 10 several times and all my cores are unparked as seen in task manager. The core parking only applies on W7.


There is!
Open resource manager. Parked cores turn Gray and parked is written.
While fully idle it parkes all but 1
Task manager does NOT show core parking.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> i just told u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i select high perfomance from power managment and without doing anything (like opening programm etc), utilization goes 100% from all cores and any core are parked..


you can try reading through this site and see if it works for you, some people say method one worked for them

Read here


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you can try reading through this site and see if it works for you, some people say method one worked for them
> 
> Read here


ok,in ur pc,when u select high perfomance,what is the % of utilization?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> ok,in ur pc,when u select high perfomance,what is the % of utilization?


----------



## neokosmitis

pfff ok dude ty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> pfff ok dude ty


its ok, its a shame i cant help you more but i would try the methods from the site i posted a few posts back

if that doesnt work then if it was me i would reinstall windows

hope you get it sorted


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its ok, its a shame i cant help you more but i would try the methods from the site i posted a few posts back
> 
> if that doesnt work then if it was me i would reinstall windows
> 
> hope you get it sorted


i have tried these methods...i just dont want to reinstall windows,i am bored making format again...anyway ty a lot really !


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> i have tried these methods...i just dont want to reinstall windows,i am bored making format again...anyway ty a lot really !


no problem man







maybe make a thread of your own and see if anyone can help you

hope you get it sorted


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no problem man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe make a thread of your own and see if anyone can help you
> 
> hope you get it sorted


so i make it ! i make it with high perfomance no having utilization but cores are still parked on high perfomance...

(i press restore button for high perfomance plan and it was fixed)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neokosmitis*
> 
> so i make it ! i make it with high perfomance no having utilization but cores are still parked on high perfomance...
> 
> (i press restore button for high perfomance plan and it was fixed)


nice one!

glad you got it sorted


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice one!
> 
> glad you got it sorted


ty again now i will try to make cores unparked ! ty again man


----------



## miklkit

Huh. Just caught up on reading this. Win 10 set to performance, Samsung not set to performance, and no cores parked. Never paid attention to this before.


----------



## neokosmitis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Huh. Just caught up on reading this. Win 10 set to performance, Samsung not set to performance, and no cores parked. Never paid attention to this before.


i see u have amd too...are ur cores parked? when doesnt use it?


----------



## Alastair

Can you not just disable core parking from regedit? Surely finding the registry entries necessary to do that are fairly easy enough to find?


----------



## miklkit

Like I posted above, I did nothing and there is no core parking.


----------



## hurricane28

Me neither..

I think upgrading from W7 to W 10 can cause this or something? Like Gerty said, the first thing i checked was if my cores were parked or unparked an all cores are unparked.. W8.1 were unparked too so i have no idea as to why some people have core parking in W10.

I found a thread on windows10 forum though: http://www.tenforums.com/drivers-hardware/8002-how-do-i-disable-core-parking-windows-10-build-10162-a.html


----------



## neokosmitis

guyz after i restored everything on power managment,i selected high perfomance and utilization were fixed..
also cauze i havent restarted the pc..i just opened again before (it was close) all cores are now unparked







so i fixed








everything are ok !
ty again all people who helped me


----------



## miklkit

Busy day today.

Installed the Win X Anniversary version. So far so good except I don't like what they did to the stuff that shows up on the desktop. Big and ugly. Played one game and it ran fine.

Installed the latest Sabertooth bios. It went well except that it reset the bios to stock, so I loaded the one I had saved last May. That went well except that the case fans were running at 100%. Fiddling with them now as they are still a little to fast and noisy.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'd say given your cooling, ram, cpu , motherboard and power - you are probably close to the best 100% stable overclock you can achieve without investing some cash.
> 
> Curious as to what revision your motherboard is?


It's the 4.0.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Bigdayve is running a UD3 and a 212 in a case with a few no name fans. All things considered he is doing a fantastic job getting it to 4.6 ghz. AFAIK that board will not go past 4.8 no matter what the cooling is. Mine got so hot it warped at 1.4 vcore.
> 
> About the FX coming alive at higher clocks, believe it. I felt it at 4.8 and up. All the benches show a linear increase in performance but it feels exponential. Just doing things in the desktop is way faster and when gaming the CPU is just loafing while the GPU is running at 100%.
> 
> Anyone running an FX without OCing it is really losing out. It's a big, strong, friendly cpu. But it does need a strong supporting cast too.


Thanks miklkit! It's running a little cooler with my new case too. I think the 4.0 UD3 revision is a little better than version you had. That might keep me from melting.

I guess I'll have to take everyone's word for the magic that happens beyond 4.6. Maybe I'll dig for benches and look through the thread per megaman's suggestion. At this point I can't see the justification in spending much more on this build. If premium boards get real cheap, maybe I'll get one, upgrade cooling, and shoot for the moon!


----------



## mus1mus

Just base it to your usage man. There are those of us who gun for performance and enjoy overclocking. Cause we love to. If your system gives you the satisfaction, stay where you are. We don't preach buying everything high-end. But we will if one asks for a recommendation or is going the way like,

"Ohh, I want a 9590 with a UD3!"

We'll say, NO, just buy an 8320E and a better mobo so you can support overclocking it up to 9590 levels and maybe beyond.

I hope by now, you see the logic.


----------



## miklkit

I had a rev 3 board and after postage & shipping for RMAs plus aftermarket parts trying to get it cool I had over $220 in that board, and then had to buy another one anyway.







Lesson learned.

But you don't have to go top dollar for everything. I'm using a $45 case that has seen time under a grinder and an $80 air cooler. And lots of time getting everything working together in harmony.

Not too happy with this 1607 Win X build. It is ugly, keeps shutting down HWINFO64, and keeps turning the sound volume up to 80%. The sound levels are set around the X-FI being set to 50% and it gets uncomfortable when the headphones start bouncing around on my head.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same amount of cores, same amount of cache, etc etc etc, only difference is the voltage required, heat produced, clock speed and price increase.
> 
> Zan and Mus gave you some good advice, better cooler and/or better mobo and you'll hit 9590 levels and it'll be much more satisfying (I've owned 2 x 9590s, an 8350, 2 x 8370s and 5 different AM3+ motherboards, one of which is a 990X Evo R2)


I'm getting one cos of the improved memory controller though, not neccessarily the clock speed, my 8350 can go u to 4.8 ghz
Also i never really saw a difference between 4.6 and 4.8


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I had a rev 3 board and after postage & shipping for RMAs plus aftermarket parts trying to get it cool I had over $220 in that board, and then had to buy another one anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> But you don't have to go top dollar for everything. I'm using a $45 case that has seen time under a grinder and an $80 air cooler. And lots of time getting everything working together in harmony.
> 
> Not too happy with this 1607 Win X build. It is ugly, keeps shutting down HWINFO64, and keeps turning the sound volume up to 80%. The sound levels are set around the X-FI being set to 50% and it gets uncomfortable when the headphones start bouncing around on my head.


What do you mean Win X is ugly? And it keeps shutting down HWINFO64? I am running 1607 build 14393.187 and its running beautifully.

Had some problems with older builds but now everything is buttery smooth and fast. you just need to tweak it to your likeness.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'm getting one cos of the improved memory controller though, not neccessarily the clock speed, my 8350 can go u to 4.8 ghz
> Also i never really saw a difference between 4.6 and 4.8


AFAIK, its the same chip with sky high volts and a decent OC out of the box.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Not too happy with this 1607 Win X build. It is ugly, keeps shutting down HWINFO64, and keeps turning the sound volume up to 80%. The sound levels are set around the X-FI being set to 50% and it gets uncomfortable when the headphones start bouncing around on my head.


Could be board dependant. My screen has a 5% chance to go into a static color and never recover, each time speed fan starts, so on reboot. It is 100% the first time after a CMOS reset. God damn freaky, when you turn your pc on and everything goes pink. The speedfan dev has no clue what is happening, but suggested the board going haywire in the PCIe department, when being probed for sensors.
Soooo.... at least your PC restarts after the crash... Mine just stays puke green ;]


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AFAIK, its the same chip with sky high volts and a decent OC out of the box.


Maybe this is wrong/biased???

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx_9590_fx_9370/2.htm

Integrated DRAM Controller with AMD Memory Optimizer Technology
A high-bandwidth, low-latency integrated memory controller
Supports up to DDR3-1866
Supports new low voltage memories of 1.35V and 1.2V
Up to 29.9GB/s memory bandwidth for DDR3
New Pre-Fetcher improvements
Direct communications to each core in Dual-Core module (APIC registers in each core)
Benefit: Optimized memory controller to feed more cores.

IIRC on HWBOT only the 9370 and 9590 were able to hit 2400mhz on 32Gb of Ram I'd like to get at least 2133mhz
Like this guy here http://hwbot.org/submission/2912991_thecancer_memory_clock_2x_ddr3_sdram_1264.2_mhz


----------



## miklkit

When i said Win X is ugly I meant the start menu in the lower left hand corner is larger and I can't make it smaller. Also, every time I start a program it asks me if I really want to. Now that box is much larger and it is ugly.

The sound card situation seems to have stabilized at least. Dunno what is up with HWINFO64 tho.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Maybe this is wrong/biased???
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_fx_9590_fx_9370/2.htm
> 
> Integrated DRAM Controller with AMD Memory Optimizer Technology
> A high-bandwidth, low-latency integrated memory controller
> Supports up to DDR3-1866
> Supports new low voltage memories of 1.35V and 1.2V
> Up to 29.9GB/s memory bandwidth for DDR3
> New Pre-Fetcher improvements
> Direct communications to each core in Dual-Core module (APIC registers in each core)
> Benefit: Optimized memory controller to feed more cores.
> 
> IIRC on HWBOT only the 9370 and 9590 were able to hit 2400mhz on 32Gb of Ram I'd like to get at least 2133mhz
> Like this guy here http://hwbot.org/submission/2912991_thecancer_memory_clock_2x_ddr3_sdram_1264.2_mhz


You might have missed it. He's using 2*16GB Sticks. It'll be easier than 4! But even then, hwbot subs are not stable subs!


----------



## Alastair

Guys. I can't seem to figure it out. On my GHOST it is very simple to get the PC to C&Q easily when overclocked. C&Q on in the BIOS and then use offset voltages.

On GC my 860K backup rig, I can't seem to get it to downclock on idle.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I can't seem to figure it out. On my GHOST it is very simple to get the PC to C&Q easily when overclocked. C&Q on in the BIOS and then use offset voltages.
> 
> On GC my 860K backup rig, I can't seem to get it to downclock on idle.


Do you have APM disabled? Having that enabled blocked downclocking for me once...


----------



## mus1mus

Windows Power Management > CPU Minimum Power.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> When i said Win X is ugly I meant the start menu in the lower left hand corner is larger and I can't make it smaller. Also, every time I start a program it asks me if I really want to. Now that box is much larger and it is ugly.
> 
> The sound card situation seems to have stabilized at least. Dunno what is up with HWINFO64 tho.


you do know that you can tweak Windows x like you want right?

HWINFO64 has some weird stuff going sometimes but after reboot or reinstall it works just fine. Updates can also help a lot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> When i said Win X is ugly I meant the *start menu in the lower left hand corner is larger* and I can't make it smaller. Also, every time I start a program it asks me if I really want to. Now that box is much larger and it is ugly.
> 
> The sound card situation seems to have stabilized at least. Dunno what is up with HWINFO64 tho.


maybe This will help

not sure what you mean with hwinfo64 can you elaborate as i dont h ave any issues


----------



## bigdayve

I see what you're saying Mus1mus. I forgot about the 9590 on a UD3 idea. Recommending that would be cruel.


----------



## miklkit

I did tweak it and had it doing ok, but this latest change is not to my liking at all.

Thanks Gertruude I will give that a try.

I never had any issues with HWINFO64 before at all. Now when I go surfing it jumps in front of the browser window, which is easy to fix with a click of the mouse. The real problem is that I can turn it on and them game for a while and when I'm done it is gone. I really want to monitor things now since i just installed a new bios and I can not do that.

EDIT: Cruel: A while back a guy showed up wanting to OC his shop built rig. It was a 9590 on top of an MSI G45 motherboard. The G43,45,46 series boards are the ones that will catch on fire if pushed too hard..........................


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I did tweak it and had it doing ok, but this latest change is not to my liking at all.
> 
> Thanks Gertruude I will give that a try.
> 
> I never had any issues with HWINFO64 before at all. Now when I go surfing it jumps in front of the browser window, which is easy to fix with a click of the mouse. The real problem is that I can turn it on and them game for a while and when I'm done it is gone. I really want to monitor things now since i just installed a new bios and I can not do that.
> 
> EDIT: Cruel: A while back a guy showed up wanting to OC his shop built rig. It was a 9590 on top of an MSI G45 motherboard. The G43,45,46 series boards are the ones that will catch on fire if pushed too hard..........................


Fire and the Dell?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I did tweak it and had it doing ok, but this latest change is not to my liking at all.
> 
> Thanks Gertruude I will give that a try.
> 
> I never had any issues with HWINFO64 before at all. Now when I go surfing it jumps in front of the browser window, which is easy to fix with a click of the mouse. The real problem is that I can turn it on and them game for a while and when I'm done it is gone. I really want to monitor things now since i just installed a new bios and I can not do that.
> 
> EDIT: Cruel: A while back a guy showed up wanting to OC his shop built rig. It was a 9590 on top of an MSI G45 motherboard. The G43,45,46 series boards are the ones that will catch on fire if pushed too hard..........................


are you using the latest version of hwinfo64?

i been trying to recreate your problem but i cant lol

i trying to find a setting for always on top but i cant see one lol


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I did tweak it and had it doing ok, but this latest change is not to my liking at all.
> 
> Thanks Gertruude I will give that a try.
> 
> I never had any issues with HWINFO64 before at all. Now when I go surfing it jumps in front of the browser window, which is easy to fix with a click of the mouse. The real problem is that I can turn it on and them game for a while and when I'm done it is gone. I really want to monitor things now since i just installed a new bios and I can not do that.
> 
> EDIT: Cruel: A while back a guy showed up wanting to OC his shop built rig. It was a 9590 on top of an MSI G45 motherboard. The G43,45,46 series boards are the ones that will catch on fire if pushed too hard..........................


WHAT? 9590 on G45??? This motherboard should be throttling even at stock speeds if you run stress test. I am amazed it even gets recognized by the BIOS. Who sells these rigs!

P.S.: You can always upgrade to Windows 7, no build changes, everything works.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I did tweak it and had it doing ok, but this latest change is not to my liking at all.
> 
> Thanks Gertruude I will give that a try.
> 
> I never had any issues with HWINFO64 before at all. Now when I go surfing it jumps in front of the browser window, which is easy to fix with a click of the mouse. The real problem is that I can turn it on and them game for a while and when I'm done it is gone. I really want to monitor things now since i just installed a new bios and I can not do that.
> 
> EDIT: Cruel: A while back a guy showed up wanting to OC his shop built rig. It was a 9590 on top of an MSI G45 motherboard. The G43,45,46 series boards are the ones that will catch on fire if pushed too hard..........................
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? 9590 on G45??? This motherboard should be throttling even at stock speeds if you run stress test. I am amazed it even gets recognized by the BIOS. Who sells these rigs!
> 
> P.S.: You can always upgrade to Windows 7, no build changes, everything works.
Click to expand...

This guy?


----------



## miklkit

LOL! It looks like I stirred up the hive.

This is the latest version of HWINFO64. Now it seems to be getting better. Maybe. It just minimized itself this last time instead of quitting and that is ok. Overall it seems to be running a little warmer than before so that will be looked at. What it does is move to the front when a game first starts up and then it would shut down before but this time it minimized. It's 5.36-2960.

That guy showed up 4-5 months ago wanting to OC the rig a local shop had sold him. At stock clocks a 9590 is barely within the specs of that board. Mine ran at 1.42 vcore @ 4.7 ghz. We told him he had a bomb and he disappeared.

There is no going back to win 7 I'm afraid. I gave away my copy some time ago. Anyway the start menu looks a lot better now and I'm working on the other things.

Next question: It's new monitor time and I'm trying to decide between a 144hz 1080p 24" or a 144hz 1440p 27". The 144hz part is most important as I am tired of the blurriness that 60hz delivers when moving fast. I will probably have to get a new gpu too.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Did anyone ever do the classic mod that 8 and even 7 had that make it slim and trim and bring the start menu back properly...ive been considering 10 but im not a big fan of the "mobile" interface...its ok for a touch screen but even then it gets annoying fast


----------



## mus1mus

8 and 8.1 are the ones with the mobile-like UI. 10 is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Kalistoval

Off topic I got this running


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus

Nice. What board did you get?
Does it allow you to adjust straps?


----------



## Kalistoval

msi x99a raider i updated with a haswell xeon so now i have a hand full of xeons lol
I have no clue on how to adjust anything not even whats the max temp so used to amd eek


----------



## mus1mus

PM me your screens maybe?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 8 and 8.1 are the ones with the mobile-like UI. 10 is pretty straightforward.


gf has 10 on a laptop...not a fan of the tiled setup or the relocation of things such as msconfig doesnt have the startup items in it anymore...the tab redirects to the task manager...why even have the tab or why not put it in both places and modify the same file....but maybe im just spoiled...i have the classic mod for 7 that sets it all up like xp and 98...including the classic look...i hate relearning where everything is especially when it doesnt make sense....but then again a laptop bought in 2012 has a single core processor @ 1.8 and 4gb ram running integrated graphics running windows 10... that struggles to stream video at 1080p doesnt make sense either...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> gf has 10 on a laptop...not a fan of the tiled setup or the relocation of things such as msconfig doesnt have the startup items in it anymore...the tab redirects to the task manager...why even have the tab or why not put it in both places and modify the same file....but maybe im just spoiled...i have the classic mod for 7 that sets it all up like xp and 98...including the classic look...i hate relearning where everything is especially when it doesnt make sense....but then again a laptop bought in 2012 has a single core processor @ 1.8 and 4gb ram running integrated graphics running windows 10... that struggles to stream video at 1080p doesnt make sense either...


google godmode, maybe its what you are looking for

hope this helps


----------



## miklkit

My Win X now looks and acts a lot like Win 7 on the desktop. Elsewhere it is very different but mostly functional. I still have trouble finding some things.

About HWINFO64, it is only Steam games that causes it to crash. It works fine with GOG games.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My Win X now looks and acts a lot like Win 7 on the desktop. Elsewhere it is very different but mostly functional. I still have trouble finding some things.
> 
> About HWINFO64, it is only Steam games that causes it to crash. It works fine with GOG games.


If you have EZ sensors enabled with hwinfo while playing steam games, you'll have nothing but problems.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you have EZ sensors enabled with hwinfo while playing steam games, you'll have nothing but problems.


i have ec sensors enabled and have no problems whatsoever lol


----------



## hurricane28

I have the same problem.

When i enable the EC sensor in HWINFO64 i get system lag and some games don't run smooth, this sensor tin to behave like this. It seems okay when i use it in AL suite 3 though.

On another note, i recall that someone was playing Crysis 3 recently in this thread. I installed it again today because i was bored. I forgot how amazing this game looks and sadly how poorly optimized it is.. That made me search on the net if there is a fix for this.

I installed the updates and later i found this forum: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396

I did what this guy did and indeed the FPS went up a lot and my CPU usage was almost 100% in some scenes! I monitored this using the Logitech ARC software which is installed on my smartphone, pretty need little gadget to be honest and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have the same problem.
> 
> When i enable the EC sensor in HWINFO64 i get system lag and some games don't run smooth, this sensor tin to behave like this. It seems okay when i use it in AL suite 3 though.
> 
> On another note, i recall that someone was playing Crysis 3 recently in this thread. I installed it again today because i was bored. I forgot how amazing this game looks and sadly how poorly optimized it is.. That made me search on the net if there is a fix for this.
> 
> I installed the updates and later i found this forum: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396
> 
> I did what this guy did and indeed the FPS went up a lot and my CPU usage was almost 100% in some scenes! I monitored this using the Logitech ARC software which is installed on my smartphone, pretty need little gadget to be honest and it works surprisingly well.


all you guys having problems with ec sensors lol, i just dont see it and ive had it enabled since i got my sabertooth, no system lag or anything

are you all sure its the ec sensors?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> all you guys having problems with ec sensors lol, i just dont see it and ive had it enabled since i got my sabertooth, no system lag or anything
> 
> are you all sure its the ec sensors?


Yes, the EC sensor slows down the system a lot and it feels laggy when its enabled. Martin Malic who made HWINFO64 knows this but there is no fix for it as its hardware related.

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Embedded-Controller-Sensor

When i had the sensor enabled in HWINFO64 i even got an warning in event viewer ACPI event ID 15 which means that the sensor returned data when non was requested. I am not sure what it actually means but it has to do with the EC sensor lol

I disabled it and all is well. If you still want to use it, you might try to disable monitoring of items under this sensor which you don't need. That should reduce the performance impact, but will not resolve it completely.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, the EC sensor slows down the system a lot and it feels laggy when its enabled. Martin Malic who made HWINFO64 knows this but there is no fix for it as its hardware related.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Embedded-Controller-Sensor
> 
> When i had the sensor enabled in HWINFO64 i even got an warning in event viewer ACPI event ID 15 which means that the sensor returned data when non was requested. I am not sure what it actually means but it has to do with the EC sensor lol
> 
> I disabled it and all is well. If you still want to use it, you might try to disable monitoring of items under this sensor which you don't need. That should reduce the performance impact, but will not resolve it completely.


dude didnt you read i DONT have problems lol and i have all ec sensors on....theres no performance issuses all my games run as they should, if it was a software problem everyone would have it but i dont lol

in his last post he talks about higher cpu [email protected] and thats why the warnings come up, and again my cpu usage at idle is very minimal lol and those posts are from 2015


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dude didnt you read i DONT have problems lol and i have all ec sensors on....theres no performance issuses all my games run as they should, if it was a software problem everyone would have it but i dont lol
> 
> in his last post he talks about higher cpu [email protected] and thats why the warnings come up, and again my cpu usage at idle is very minimal lol and those posts are from 2015


I know you don't have problem with it, i just summed up what problem i got, that's all. Maybe someone who HAS the same problem like others can take its advantage with it.
Did you actually ran applications with this sensor enabled and than disabled? Or do you just enable it because you don't feel that your system is lagging? Just curious as to why not all people have the same problem.

It doesn't matter how old these posts are, i seen posts on the HWINFO64 forum dated from 2013 so the problem is quite old.

Cool that you don't have problem with it though.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know you don't have problem with it, i just summed up what problem i got, that's all. Maybe someone who HAS the same problem like others can take its advantage with it.
> Did you actually ran applications with this sensor enabled and than disabled? Or do you just enable it because you don't feel that your system is lagging? Just curious as to why not all people have the same problem.
> 
> It doesn't matter how old these posts are, i seen posts on the HWINFO64 forum dated from 2013 so the problem is quite old.
> 
> Cool that you don't have problem with it though.


ok heres what ill do over next few days

ill play some games, run ibt do some compressing of large folders do some realbench with sensors on and off and ill post my results....if theres a huge difference ill eat my hat lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ok heres what ill do over next few days
> 
> ill play some games, run ibt do some compressing of large folders do some realbench with sensors on and off and ill post my results....if theres a huge difference ill eat my hat lol


That would be lovely.
Its not that its an huge difference but i am very sensitive to system response and i just feel every lag how small.

I do recall that i did some 3dmark firestrike runs with and without this sensor and my scores were much higher with this sensor disabled. And if i am correct, i posted these results in this thread some time ago but if i find them i will post them again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That would be lovely.
> Its not that its an huge difference but i am very sensitive to system response and i just feel every lag how small.
> 
> I do recall that i did some 3dmark firestrike runs with and without this sensor and my scores were much higher with this sensor disabled. And if i am correct, i posted these results in this thread some time ago but if i find them i will post them again.


i have the same issues with ec sensors...its a problem that seems random from what i can tell...mine i get massive frame drops and it even causes ibt to be erratic and even gal on a stable overclock...whatever the issue is its definately hardware related by that i mean the board and is polling of those sensors...


----------



## miklkit

What I said was that I had no problems until this Win x 1607 installed.

Yes I have the EC sensors running just like always. AI Suite is the real problem. With that installed I had mouse lag on the desktop and general troubles everywhere. But just having the EC sensors running has not been a problem for nearly 2 years now and I am in the habit of having HWINFO64 on all the time.

Yes Steam is a buggy mess. Last January when I bought the Bioshock series it took a month to get BS1 and BS2 running because of Steam. It conflicted with Fraps and Rivatuner in Afterburner. I had no other troubles until this issue reared its ugly head. It convinced me to not buy anymore games from Steam. I bought the Witcher series from GOG and they run just fine. I can run HWINFO64 with those games and besides, the GOG versions run better than the Steam versions do.

Frack Steam.


----------



## MrMetaton

Hey guys. could someone help me? So i upgraded my CPU from an FX 8320. And i thought i built a small budget pc with it.








I bought a GA-970A-D3 (rev. 1.0) mobo for just 25bucks. It didnt had VRM cooling so i made one for it. And also i made a open air bench for it from 20bucks.
Now with this cheap and weak if i'm not mistaken 4+1 mobo. I was interested how much performance can i get. Now i had a old am3 tower heatsink. I used that with 2 fans. And in the end i got upto 4.4Ghz on all cores. 1.36Vcore. And 45C core temp after an hour of Prime95. I used HwMonitor. HwInfo. AMD Overdrive and actually many other programs to check the temeps all were showin the same.
NB at 2.2Ghz by default. HT Link at 2.4Ghz by default. All power saving disabled. Win10 set to performance under energy options.
I also tested it with some gaming. Same results. Didnt get above 45C at all... Just to make sure i checked everything "by hand" while under load and i mean with a Infrared Thermometer... VRM's at 45C also max. Under load.
Gotta say i'm impressed... Also have to tell that i have a fan blowing air on the VRM's. And also a 12cm fan on slow rpm blowin air on the back of the mobo. its more like placed at the CPU-VRM area.
Now i see that alot of people mention that this CPU can go upto 70C coretemp (with 80C socket temp) Is this really true? Becouse i also heard that you should go over 60C wwith core temp. I like to sit around -10c from the max. Amd overdrive shows that the margin is at 70C thoe. I'm not sure if i really can or should go and oc some more to be sittin around 60C. Becouse 15C and fans are at low rpm... For sure there is some OC potential there...
If someone could help me with that would appriciate it


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might have missed it. He's using 2*16GB Sticks. It'll be easier than 4! But even then, hwbot subs are not stable subs!


Where does it say 2X16gb sticks? Point is the 9370 and 9590 have better memory controllers as per Amd


----------



## mus1mus

Okay, my bad. Point is, as always have been mentioned, they are just hand picked parts known to be functional within certain criteria. You wanted to clock your memory high? Don't look for what others have achieved. Look how they achieved it.

Still, that doesn't guarantee you will achieve the same.

And may I remind you that HWBOT subs are simply, submissions. A farcry from being stable.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, my bad. Point is, as always have been mentioned, they are just hand picked parts known to be functional within certain criteria. You wanted to clock your memory high? Don't look for what others have achieved. Look how they achieved it.
> 
> Still, that doesn't guarantee you will achieve the same.
> 
> And may I remind you that HWBOT subs are simply, submissions. A farcry from being stable.


Yeah I know there no guarantees and whatnot but my 8350 cannot overclock memory and cpu simultaneously
thats why I'd rather go with the 9590, chances of better clocking memory are higher
FYI 8370 and 9590 are same price and I already have cooler


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMetaton*
> 
> Hey guys. could someone help me? So i upgraded my CPU from an FX 8320. And i thought i built a small budget pc with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a GA-970A-D3 (rev. 1.0) mobo for just 25bucks. It didnt had VRM cooling so i made one for it. And also i made a open air bench for it from 20bucks.
> Now with this cheap and weak if i'm not mistaken 4+1 mobo. I was interested how much performance can i get. Now i had a old am3 tower heatsink. I used that with 2 fans. And in the end i got upto 4.4Ghz on all cores. 1.36Vcore. And 45C core temp after an hour of Prime95. I used HwMonitor. HwInfo. AMD Overdrive and actually many other programs to check the temeps all were showin the same.
> NB at 2.2Ghz by default. HT Link at 2.4Ghz by default. All power saving disabled. Win10 set to performance under energy options.
> I also tested it with some gaming. Same results. Didnt get above 45C at all... Just to make sure i checked everything "by hand" while under load and i mean with a Infrared Thermometer... VRM's at 45C also max. Under load.
> Gotta say i'm impressed... Also have to tell that i have a fan blowing air on the VRM's. And also a 12cm fan on slow rpm blowin air on the back of the mobo. its more like placed at the CPU-VRM area.
> Now i see that alot of people mention that this CPU can go upto 70C coretemp (with 80C socket temp) Is this really true? Becouse i also heard that you should go over 60C wwith core temp. I like to sit around -10c from the max. Amd overdrive shows that the margin is at 70C thoe. I'm not sure if i really can or should go and oc some more to be sittin around 60C. Becouse 15C and fans are at low rpm... For sure there is some OC potential there...
> If someone could help me with that would appriciate it


That all sounds reasonable. You can push the CPU to 70C. I think that goes for core and socket temps. In my experience, those temps usually run close to one another. You will be limited by the VRM's and the 4+1 phases. Just watch the VRM temps, if they get too high you may blow a MOFSET or warp your motherboard.


----------



## MrMetaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> That all sounds reasonable. You can push the CPU to 70C. I think that goes for core and socket temps. In my experience, those temps usually run close to one another. You will be limited by the VRM's and the 4+1 phases. Just watch the VRM temps, if they get too high you may blow a MOFSET or warp your motherboard.


Thanks for your answer! Well. for me. Every monitoring software shows a 10-11C diff in core temep and socket temp. Interesting... The socket tamp is like a 10C-11C higher. I tested it without air blowin on the mosfets or the back of the mobo. And its still the same 10-11C diff. I thought that the socket means liek a mobo rerading and maybe its hot somewhere so i blow air with fans on it all over. nothing rly changed. Maybe it a fault reading not sure. Also. On full load. Everything can be touched with hand. It feels warm but not hot and ofc not burning hot







Ofc you should just touch it all around while its powered on... Dont want to short things out lels. But i mean like. NorthBridge /mosfets etc. Honestly i dont mind if the mobo dies out but i would mind the chip... I'll push it to 60C to see what OC i can get. At 60C my socket temp will be 70C or above. Not sure if thats a bad thing thoe.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yeah I know there no guarantees and whatnot but my 8350 cannot overclock memory and cpu simultaneously
> thats why I'd rather go with the 9590, chances of better clocking memory are higher
> FYI 8370 and 9590 are same price and I already have cooler


Then pick one. I would if they are priced the same.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might have missed it. He's using 2*16GB Sticks. It'll be easier than 4! But even then, hwbot subs are not stable subs!
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say 2X16gb sticks? Point is the 9370 and 9590 have better memory controllers as per Amd
Click to expand...

This isn't the case in my experience of the dozen Vishera chips I've had , the one with the best IMC was a batch 1312 FX 8350. My 9370 and other 8 core chips could match it, but it would take more voltage to the cpu/nb.

I think you'd be wasting your money if you were to buy an 9XXX in hopes of a better IMC. You might get lucky , but i'd bet against.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You might have missed it. He's using 2*16GB Sticks. It'll be easier than 4! But even then, hwbot subs are not stable subs!
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say 2X16gb sticks? Point is the 9370 and 9590 have better memory controllers as per Amd
Click to expand...

As far as I am aware the memory controllers are roughly all the same between all Vishera's.


----------



## mus1mus

Some can do better than the others. Pretty much like Core clocking capabilities anyway.

I don't believe them saying they are better refined as they cannot refine the architecture just for the 9590 line. That's just a waste of investment really. If they did, and if they can, well they could have improve a ton of things for the better for the whole FX line.


----------



## diggiddi

Cissorkin Do you remember batch on 9370?
Looking at the 5ghz club the 9590 also has the most/only? number of 32gb @ <1866mhz
Mus, they are the only ones AMD has rated @2133mhz dual channel ,
the 83XX series and below are all 1866mhz


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Cissorkin Do you remember batch on 9370?
> Looking at the 5ghz club the 9590 also has the most/only? number of 32gb @ <1866mhz
> Mus, they are the only ones AMD has rated @2133mhz dual channel ,
> the 83XX series and below are all 1866mhz


It's sitting on one of my CHVz boards at the moment , the only chip I have lapped but I think it was a 1349 batch. I'll scrounge around to see if i can find where I wrote it down or the picture I took of the IHS , I'll let you know if I find out for sure.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Mega Man

Ime the mobo plays a high role in memory as well


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Cissorkin Do you remember batch on 9370?
> Looking at the 5ghz club the 9590 also has the most/only? number of 32gb @ <1866mhz
> Mus, they are the only ones AMD has rated @2133mhz dual channel ,
> the 83XX series and below are all 1866mhz


More voltage doesn't just help the CPU clock speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ime the mobo plays a high role in memory as well


^ That too


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More voltage doesn't just help the CPU clock speed.
> ^ That too


You are right they were either CHVs or Saberteeth so I'm covered there
Bilko are you sayin to give it more volts how much? I did push 1.7plus through the ram


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> More voltage doesn't just help the CPU clock speed.
> ^ That too
> 
> 
> 
> You are right they were either CHVs or Saberteeth so I'm covered there
> Bilko are you sayin to give it more volts how much? I did push 1.7plus through the ram
Click to expand...

I'm saying the 9590 comes out of the box requiring more voltage than what the majority of FX chips need for 4.7, the Vcore also helps the IMC cope with high speed ram as well.

basically the same thing can be replicated on most FX CPUs, my 8350 had no issues with 2400Mhz mem (2x8GB), my 9590 and 8370 are the same.

I'd love to have a crack at 32GB of 2400 but it's not really all that important if I'm honest.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm saying the 9590 comes out of the box requiring more voltage than what the majority of FX chips need for 4.7, the Vcore also helps the IMC cope with high speed ram as well.
> 
> basically the same thing can be replicated on most FX CPUs, my 8350 had no issues with 2400Mhz mem (2x8GB), my 9590 and 8370 are the same.
> 
> I'd love to have a crack at 32GB of 2400 but it's not really all that important if I'm honest.


i can run 3 dimms 2400hmz 3*4gb but i cant run 16gb in all 4 dimms on my 8370...atm im running 2133 in all 4

gonna try again though, when ive done benchmarking for hurricane lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Mus, they are the only ones AMD has rated @2133mhz dual channel ,
> the 83XX series and below are all 1866mhz


Almost all chips can do 2133 MHz given the right kit and knowledge to do so.

I was able to do it 4*8GB on a 1600C10 kit with my 8370E when a number of 4790Ks and 3570Ks failed to. In fact, none of my Intels can stabilize 2133 without going slack on timings.

2400 is doable if you have the right kit and knowledge as mentioned above. While 32GB would be a challenge, memory kit has a lot to do with it.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Almost all chips can do 2133 MHz given the right kit and knowledge to do so.
> 
> I was able to do it 4*8GB on a 1600C10 kit with my 8370E when a number of 4790Ks and 3570Ks failed to. In fact, none of my Intels can stabilize 2133 without going slack on timings.
> 
> 2400 is doable if you have the right kit and *knowledge* as mentioned above. While 32GB would be a challenge, memory kit has a lot to do with it.


what knowledge is that lol, ive tried everything i know to get 2400mhz to run on all 4 dimms but i cant do it


----------



## mus1mus

Knowledge that, you can't run it at that speed.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Knowledge that, you can't run it at that speed.


hahha


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Knowledge that, you can't run it at that speed.


ive done it!!!








now to see if i can adjust the timings


----------



## lPizzal

I'm jelous.
My 8350 does 2100mhz ram with a single stick, but with 2 or more 1600mhz is the limit for me. At least the timings are low to compensate.


----------



## gertruude

@hurricane28

Although theres an increase with sensors turned off, i dont think its a massive difference to dismiss it as a performance gain against Hwinfo64 ec sensors lagging a system

I did 2 runs on and off

realbench ec sensors on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








realbench ecsensors off


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








overdrive ec sensors on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








overdrive ec sensors off


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








winrar ecsensors on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








winrar ec sensors off


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*game benchmarks

tombraider ultimate settings*
ecsensors on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








ec sensors off


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Batman arkham knight highest settings*

ec sensors on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








ec sensors off


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Company of heroes 2*

ec sensors on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








ec sensors off


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Although there are some instances of a few more fps, i dont think that warrants that having ec sensors on makes a performance/laggy experience within a system

hope its enough for you


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Although theres an increase with sensors turned off, i dont think its a massive difference to dismiss it as a performance gain against Hwinfo64 ec sensors lagging a system
> 
> I did 2 runs on and off
> 
> realbench ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realbench ecsensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overdrive ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overdrive ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winrar ecsensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winrar ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *game benchmarks
> 
> tombraider ultimate settings*
> ecsensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batman arkham knight highest settings*
> 
> ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Company of heroes 2*
> 
> ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there are some instances of a few more fps, i dont think that warrants that having ec sensors on makes a performance/laggy experience within a system
> 
> hope its enough for you


its not every board that experiences this issue...there seems to be no common link between the rigs that are affected other than the mobos themselves....most of us with the issue have different everything else from wode range of graphics cards to even different revisions of the board...as far as i can tell no ones figured out exactly why only some were affected


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Although theres an increase with sensors turned off, i dont think its a massive difference to dismiss it as a performance gain against Hwinfo64 ec sensors lagging a system
> 
> I did 2 runs on and off
> 
> realbench ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realbench ecsensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overdrive ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overdrive ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winrar ecsensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winrar ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *game benchmarks
> 
> tombraider ultimate settings*
> ecsensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batman arkham knight highest settings*
> 
> ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Company of heroes 2*
> 
> ec sensors on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ec sensors off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there are some instances of a few more fps, i dont think that warrants that having ec sensors on makes a performance/laggy experience within a system
> 
> hope its enough for you


Thank you for the effort, much obliged.

Looks like your system isn't experiencing any lag from this EC sensor like mine does.

Here are my screenshots with EC sensor on:



and this one is without EC:


As you can see my physics score went down significantly when i enabled this sensor. I know its from 2014 but i know its the same when i do a benchmark now.
I disabled this sensor in HWINFO64 but i monitor it in AL suite3 and i have no problem so i guess its related to HWINFO64 not being able to work properly with this particular sensor.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> its not every board that experiences this issue...there seems to be no common link between the rigs that are affected other than the mobos themselves....most of us with the issue have different everything else from wode range of graphics cards to even different revisions of the board...as far as i can tell no ones figured out exactly why only some were affected


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for the effort, much obliged.
> 
> Looks like your system isn't experiencing any lag from this EC sensor like mine does.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my screenshots with EC sensor on:
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is without EC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see my physics score went down significantly when i enabled this sensor. I know its from 2014 but i know its the same when i do a benchmark now.
> I disabled this sensor in HWINFO64 but i monitor it in AL suite3 and i have no problem so i guess its related to HWINFO64 not being able to work properly with this particular sensor.


are you sure its happening with your new shiny board?

i know if you have both ai suite and hwinfo installed at same time it conflicts with each other as they are both trying to read the sensors at the same time

there must be a reason why it doesnt work for some but for others it does.....possibly a driver issue or something


----------



## miklkit

When I tried running AI Suite and HWINFO64 at the same time it was horrible, so I do not even install AI suite anymore and it works fine.

BTW I found a workaround. When a game starts and the first screen pops up with HWINFO64 in front an icon appears in the task bar. If I click on that the game starts normally and HWINFO64 works too.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you sure its happening with your new shiny board?
> 
> i know if you have both ai suite and hwinfo installed at same time it conflicts with each other as they are both trying to read the sensors at the same time
> 
> there must be a reason why it doesnt work for some but for others it does.....possibly a driver issue or something


Yes i am sure. Its basically the same board as the R2.0 it only has more options.

Yes maybe, i think i am going to uninstall the program that monitors vrm sensors and enable them in HWINFO64. Can it also be caused that i have HPET disabled in BIOS so that the polling is not working correctly?

I just like AL suite3 because i can adjust my fans and it works great, unlike on the Gigabyte board... fan speeds were all over the place on that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you sure its happening with your new shiny board?
> 
> i know if you have both ai suite and hwinfo installed at same time it conflicts with each other as they are both trying to read the sensors at the same time
> 
> there must be a reason why it doesnt work for some but for others it does.....possibly a driver issue or something


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> When I tried running AI Suite and HWINFO64 at the same time it was horrible, so I do not even install AI suite anymore and it works fine.
> 
> BTW I found a workaround. When a game starts and the first screen pops up with HWINFO64 in front an icon appears in the task bar. If I click on that the game starts normally and HWINFO64 works too.


aha, so it was the EC sensor after all. This sensor is very sensitive and if not monitored correctly you are in a world of trouble lol. Glad you found the problem.

I did remember i sens Asus an email about this but i never got an strait answer from them, all they said was that i could RMA by Sabertooth to which i replied that there was nothing wrong with it.. after that no response from them again. I might contact them again to see if they respond this time and give an explanation as to why this sensor is behaving like this. Maybe BIOS setting or something?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i am sure. Its basically the same board as the R2.0 it only has more options.
> 
> Yes maybe, i think i am going to uninstall the program that monitors vrm sensors and enable them in HWINFO64. Can it also be caused that i have HPET disabled in BIOS so that the polling is not working correctly?
> 
> I just like AL suite3 because i can adjust my fans and it works great, unlike on the Gigabyte board... fan speeds were all over the place on that...
> 
> aha, so it was the EC sensor after all. This sensor is very sensitive and if not monitored correctly you are in a world of trouble lol. Glad you found the problem.
> 
> I did remember i sens Asus an email about this but i never got an strait answer from them, all they said was that i could RMA by Sabertooth to which i replied that there was nothing wrong with it.. after that no response from them again. I might contact them again to see if they respond this time and give an explanation as to why this sensor is behaving like this. Maybe BIOS setting or something?


ive tried everthing ive ever seen suggested...polling the ec sensor on my board gives those same spikes....its detrimental in a game..it goes from well over 150 fps to the teens sometimes when it polls the sensors...i havent used ai suite since the second day i had the board and have formatted and reinstalled 4 times since then....ive used every driver combination i could find...there seems to be no way to get hwinfo64 to report the sensors and not kill performance....but good news is i can still run ibt and even though it fails it still gives me an idea on what the temps will be for the vrms and such


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> are you sure its happening with your new shiny board?
> 
> i know if you have both ai suite and hwinfo installed at same time it conflicts with each other as they are both trying to read the sensors at the same time
> 
> there must be a reason why it doesnt work for some but for others it does.....possibly a driver issue or something


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> When I tried running AI Suite and HWINFO64 at the same time it was horrible, so I do not even install AI suite anymore and it works fine.
> 
> BTW I found a workaround. When a game starts and the first screen pops up with HWINFO64 in front an icon appears in the task bar. If I click on that the game starts normally and HWINFO64 works too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i am sure. Its basically the same board as the R2.0 it only has more options.
> 
> Yes maybe, i think i am going to uninstall the program that monitors vrm sensors and enable them in HWINFO64. Can it also be caused that i have HPET disabled in BIOS so that the polling is not working correctly?
> 
> I just like AL suite3 because i can adjust my fans and it works great, unlike on the Gigabyte board... fan speeds were all over the place on that...
> 
> aha, so it was the EC sensor after all. This sensor is very sensitive and if not monitored correctly you are in a world of trouble lol. Glad you found the problem.
> 
> I did remember i sens Asus an email about this but i never got an strait answer from them, all they said was that i could RMA by Sabertooth to which i replied that there was nothing wrong with it.. after that no response from them again. I might contact them again to see if they respond this time and give an explanation as to why this sensor is behaving like this. Maybe BIOS setting or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> ive tried everthing ive ever seen suggested...polling the ec sensor on my board gives those same spikes....its detrimental in a game..it goes from well over 150 fps to the teens sometimes when it polls the sensors...i havent used ai suite since the second day i had the board and have formatted and reinstalled 4 times since then....ive used every driver combination i could find...there seems to be no way to get hwinfo64 to report the sensors and not kill performance....but good news is i can still run ibt and even though it fails it still gives me an idea on what the temps will be for the vrms and such


Not to stoke the fire - but I've had this exact issue, and Posted about it in this thread. I since having the issue disabled EC monitoring in HWiNFO64. I recently swapped out my HD 7950 for an RX 480 - and in the process did an upgrade of HWiNFO to the lastest version.

I have AI SUITE running and I no longer get the 'stutter / system lag' every few seconds as I did before.

As a quick ask, does anyone know a nice lightweight alternative to to AI Suite's Thermal Radar for Fan speed control? That's pretty much all I use it for these days.

Edit - I do notice though, that HWiNFO takes much more time to load up since I installed the RX 480. Maybe this is due to a conflict with Afterburner? - no idea, and it's a little OT.







:


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Not to stoke the fire - but I've had this exact issue, and Posted about it in this thread. I since having the issue disabled EC monitoring in HWiNFO64. I recently swapped out my HD 7950 for an RX 480 - and in the process did an upgrade of HWiNFO to the lastest version.
> 
> I have AI SUITE running and I no longer get the 'stutter / system lag' every few seconds as I did before.
> 
> As a quick ask, does anyone know a nice lightweight alternative to to AI Suite's Thermal Radar for Fan speed control? That's pretty much all I use it for these days.
> 
> Edit - I do notice though, that HWiNFO takes much more time to load up since I installed the RX 480. Maybe this is due to a conflict with Afterburner? - no idea, and it's a little OT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I find it takes a little extra time reading the gpu sensors but its the same if afterburner is running or not

with my fan control i just use the Q control in the monitor tab in bios, i use turbo option instead of standard but its only for fan headers 1 to 4

it wont control your fans plugged into cpu fan header...i got my pump plugged into this one so it runs full tilt all the time

hope this helps


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> I find it takes a little extra time reading the gpu sensors but its the same if afterburner is running or not
> 
> with my fan control i just use the Q control in the monitor tab in bios, i use turbo option instead of standard but its only for fan headers 1 to 4
> 
> it wont control your fans plugged into cpu fan header...i got my pump plugged into this one so it runs full tilt all the time
> 
> hope this helps


I see, I've not tested the launch time for HWiNFO with and without AB. I know there is a setting in HWiNFO to enable 'unified' or such monitoring, it has something to do with preventing monitoring program conflicts.

I have no issue running AI Suite, I like having Fan curves set myself. I quite like having the access in Windows so I can quickly swap profile to 'disabled' when I want to bench or run a CPU intensive application / game.
__________________________________________________________________________

As a side note, I should really look at pushing the 8320 sometime, maybe grabbing a well priced AIO. I'm rather proud of the 4.4GHz @ 1.31 V


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I see, I've not tested the launch time for HWiNFO with and without AB. I know there is a setting in HWiNFO to enable 'unified' or such monitoring, it has something to do with preventing monitoring program conflicts.
> 
> I have no issue running AI Suite, I like having Fan curves set myself. I quite like having the access in Windows so I can quickly swap profile to 'disabled' when I want to bench or run a CPU intensive application / game.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> As a side note, I should really look at pushing the 8320 sometime, maybe grabbing a well priced AIO. I'm rather proud of the 4.4GHz @ 1.31 V


what AIO were you thinking of getting


----------



## Synister

Well I looked into them a while back... when the H220X was 'on it's way' - from some reading, seems that I missed a bullet with that one.

I was looking at the NZXT Kraken x61 - but alas, it doesn't fit my NZXT case.... Seems a H115 does. That's what I was looking at.

Though I'd love a custom loop one day.


----------



## bigdayve

I'm loving the fan hub that came with my new case. It sets the voltage for up to six fans headers based on one mobo fan header. In my case I hooked the controller up to the CPU fan header so fans on the controller are in sync with my CPU fan. The best part is that it requires no software which saves some aggravation.


----------



## miklkit

AI Suite does have a nice fan profile doodad that I used for a while, but it eventually became an either/or situation and I chose HWINFO64. The fan controller in the bios is not progressive enough. If it is set so the fans idle down nicely, then they will not rev up to full speed under a heavy load. In an air cooled rig fan speed is everything so I live with high idle speeds and a system that is not totally silent when idling. The FHP-141s on the HE01 are the worst there as they will not drop below 1100 rpm so there is always this low pitched growling sound.


----------



## Synister

My next two case builds - mine and my fiancée's new cases due in the next 6 months - will be getting a lot more time and planning spent on fans / cooling and trying to crate a couple of silent machines. I dislike how I can hear her fans through my headset with no sound, yet mine I cannot.


----------



## brad1138

Just an update on my system. Been running my FX-8350 @ 4.62 (220x21) on air for over 2 years now, solid as a rock. A few people said that you couldn't run it that fast without water cooling, but it has worked like a charm.


----------



## mus1mus

This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!


----------



## hurricane28

What kind of unholy board is this...? With only 4phases overclocking goes out the window.. Than the aesthetics of that board...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!


Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
Click to expand...

I'm gonna remember you said that









Also.....That's probably a B series board, AMD are doing the same thing as Intel with Zen in that they are separating the chipsets, the ones you guys will want fall into the "X" category (Same as Intels "Z" series)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna remember you said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....That's probably a B series board, AMD are doing the same thing as Intel with Zen in that they are separating the chipsets, the ones you guys will want fall into the "X" category (Same as Intels "Z" series)
Click to expand...

A guy can dream , can't he?

I'd bet you are spot on about the motherboard chipsets etc.

I'll bet you a vegemite sandwich I'll get my zen to 4.5 ghz +


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna remember you said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....That's probably a B series board, AMD are doing the same thing as Intel with Zen in that they are separating the chipsets, the ones you guys will want fall into the "X" category (Same as Intels "Z" series)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guy can dream , can't he?
> 
> I'd bet you are spot on about the motherboard chipsets etc.
> 
> I'll bet you a vegemite sandwich I'll get my zen to 4.5 ghz +
Click to expand...

Can you even get Vegemite there?

I know there are a few states in the US that sell it and I think 4.5 will be a fairly average overclock tbh


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna remember you said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....That's probably a B series board, AMD are doing the same thing as Intel with Zen in that they are separating the chipsets, the ones you guys will want fall into the "X" category (Same as Intels "Z" series)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A guy can dream , can't he?
> 
> I'd bet you are spot on about the motherboard chipsets etc.
> 
> I'll bet you a vegemite sandwich I'll get my zen to 4.5 ghz +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you even get Vegemite there?
> 
> I know there are a few states in the US that sell it and I think 4.5 will be a fairly average overclock tbh
Click to expand...

I'm pretty resourceful I bet i could get some vegemite if I had to ( my brother in law travels to Sidney 2 or 3 times a year for work), but from what has been said about Zen , that speed won't be a problem







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!


I think all Giga AM4 motherboards will become dreaded. Gigabyte has been building AM3+ motherboards for 5 years and still can't make one with bug-free BIOS. Imagine what kind of bugs will be in a whole new socket motherboard.









P.S.: Calling that motherboard simply "fugly" would be an understatement. And what's that? 4+3 phase??? Seriously? Almost the same phase count for RAM as for CPU?! Everything positioned on the board is asymettrical. I hate it! The only good thing is that the AMD bracket seems the same as the AM3+, which is good news for people who use coolers that latch on the stock bracket (including the Wraith). Everything else, is an eye sore.


----------



## hurricane28

I get headache of all this Gigabyte talk to be honest...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I get headache of all this Gigabyte talk to be honest...


Headache already? Wait until the real GIga AM4 board come out and the forum will be flooded with "help, strange things happen in my Giga board". People will be tearing their hair apart for like 6 months before they figure out the BIOS quirks.







I keep discovering quirks 2 years after the purchase. So far on the UD3P:

- With BIOS F1, double boot is avoided with Turbo on.
- With BIOS F2G, you can disable turbo and double boot doesn't occur.
- My front USB 3 header works after driver installation, until reboot. After reboot, front USB3 ports give power, but devices don't get recognized. All works if i use USB3 to USB2 adapter cable, using them as USB2 instead. I even changed computer case, with the suspicion that maybe there was incompatibility between mobo and the port controller of the case. All the VIA USB drivers had bugs.
- In Linux, mouse and keyboard are dead, unless i enable IOMMU in BIOS.
- With BIOS F2G, if i change settings, i get constant boot screen that my settings are bad. You need to revert to factory defaults, boot at stock speed and then try again or something similar. I 've lost track of the exact procedure really. Last time it happened it would also refuse to work with AMD Msr Tweaker. Eventually i get it right at some point.
- Past 4.4Ghz, Cool N Quiet is lost.
- When i installed 4 RAM sticks, it would see either 12GB or something else (i don't remember, 14?). Reinstalling Windows didn't help. It decided to see 16GB, only when i changed the order on the DIMMs.
- The first VIA audio driver was causing static noise at high volumes. It was eventually corrected with newer driver. The newer driver has no noise, but sometimes, something happens and the output volume is somewhat reduced and gets back to normal after reboot.
- If you manually undervolt directly in BIOS, increasing the clock (4Ghz) and reducing the vcore, you either lose CnQ or you get "bad settings" BIOS screen. I don't remember which one. You need to keep vcore to auto and have AMD Msr Tweaker to do the undervolting. Since last time it suddenly didn't like AMD Msr Tweaker, now i have simply auto vcore (1.32v) and low LLC. It undervolts a bit... I am too tired to attempt to fix Msr Tweaker anymore.

This in a motherboard, where GIgabyte had "years of experience":





















And you think YOU had a headache?









Yeah, i can definitely see me buying Gigabyte again!







(unfortunately, i even bought TWO UD3P). Seriously, i bought the UD3Ps, out of fear about the longevity of the ASrock 970 extreme3 with [email protected] But, after the Gigabyte ordeal, i now look with more understanding towards the Asrock. I mean, ok, it has weak VRM, but there are no strange things happening in the BIOS. Everything you select, simply works. Gigabyte is pure frustration on the other hand.

The poor bastards that will buy 1st gen AM4 motherboards from Gigabyte, can't even imagine what will hit them.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The poor bastards that will buy 1st gen AM4 motherboards from Gigabyte, can't even imagine what will hit them.


After many fun stuff Bios glitches, 



 and near fire hazards on almost stock voltage, I think I learned my lesson.
Paying the early adopters price is one thing. Buying cheapo Mobos another. But being an early adopter whilst buying cheapo Mobos is such a shot in the foot, I will never repeat.
To add to the previous post, my complaints:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To get 1600mhz accepted I have to boot with 1.7v on the ram the first time. It is bizzare, but stock voltage 1600mhz ram always fails to post the very first time it is installed. After the first bios post it works. Always repeatable bizzare stuff.

Same ram stranges as previous post. Sometimes the fourth stick does not get detected the very first install. Multiple ram changes confirmed this. Just random.
Overclocked NB leads to complete shutoff on a very specific work load. No throttling, no strange abnormal temps, just boom and it's off. Took me a while to realise it. Tower cooler didnt push air down like the stock cooler did.

All kinds of VIA audio related stuff, like messed up front panel audio when the driver service doesnt run

Amd Turbo just refusing to work (not that I need it anymore)

Fan header shorting out somehow and never posting RPM again.

USB 2.0 not being detected on reboot, unless im usb 3.0 port. (Mouse specific, but still :/ )

And lets not even talk about these godless VRM problems.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that's 7 phase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna remember you said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....That's probably a B series board, AMD are doing the same thing as Intel with Zen in that they are separating the chipsets, the ones you guys will want fall into the "X" category (Same as Intels "Z" series)
Click to expand...

Yep A320 , B350 and X370. I haven't heard this thing about "the same as intel" Since the only chipsets they allow to OC are the "Z" but this was done with the B350 apparently http://www.fudzilla.com/news/processors/41695-bristol-ridge-seriously-overclocked
This is an early board, probably designed more around the Bristol Ridge than Zen since I doubt there are many "Zen" samples available ATM


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> After many fun stuff Bios glitches,
> 
> 
> 
> and near fire hazards on almost stock voltage, I think I learned my lesson.
> Paying the early adopters price is one thing. Buying cheapo Mobos another. But being an early adopter whilst buying cheapo Mobos is such a shot in the foot, I will never repeat.
> To add to the previous post, my complaints:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To get 1600mhz accepted I have to boot with 1.7v on the ram the first time. It is bizzare, but stock voltage 1600mhz ram always fails to post the very first time it is installed. After the first bios post it works. Always repeatable bizzare stuff.
> 
> Same ram stranges as previous post. Sometimes the fourth stick does not get detected the very first install. Multiple ram changes confirmed this. Just random.
> Overclocked NB leads to complete shutoff on a very specific work load. No throttling, no strange abnormal temps, just boom and it's off. Took me a while to realise it. Tower cooler didnt push air down like the stock cooler did.
> 
> All kinds of VIA audio related stuff, like messed up front panel audio when the driver service doesnt run
> 
> Amd Turbo just refusing to work (not that I need it anymore)
> 
> Fan header shorting out somehow and never posting RPM again.
> 
> USB 2.0 not being detected on reboot, unless im usb 3.0 port. (Mouse specific, but still :/ )
> 
> And lets not even talk about these godless VRM problems.


Nice!!!







I particularly liked how you invented a new way to go past 5Ghz through the bus "jump"! VIA and USB bugs are a "must", for any Giga board that respects itself!







It's not a problem of early adoption or price. I 've had 55 euro Asrock boards and still have some, from AM2+ socket, that worked without a single BIOS glitch. The problem is that the BIOS programming team of Gigabyte is drunk as a skunk. You can buy their newer and more expensive 990 Gaming series and they still have BIOS bugs. They simply don't care. After a while, they just release a new revision of the motherboard, instead of fixing the bugs.

GIgabyte, is the only manufacturer, where you have to remember by heart, the bugs of each revision in order to help someone. It's like this: "Rev 1, 3, 5 have this problem. 2 and 4 have that. Sorry mate, you got rev3, that's the most terrible of all, better luck next time".


----------



## zila

Gigabyte has lost me as a customer for that very reason. I won't purchase their boards anymore. Since they obviously don't care.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Headache already? Wait until the real GIga AM4 board come out and the forum will be flooded with "help, strange things happen in my Giga board". People will be tearing their hair apart for like 6 months before they figure out the BIOS quirks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep discovering quirks 2 years after the purchase. So far on the UD3P:
> 
> - With BIOS F1, double boot is avoided with Turbo on.
> - With BIOS F2G, you can disable turbo and double boot doesn't occur.
> - My front USB 3 header works after driver installation, until reboot. After reboot, front USB3 ports give power, but devices don't get recognized. All works if i use USB3 to USB2 adapter cable, using them as USB2 instead. I even changed computer case, with the suspicion that maybe there was incompatibility between mobo and the port controller of the case. All the VIA USB drivers had bugs.
> - In Linux, mouse and keyboard are dead, unless i enable IOMMU in BIOS.
> - With BIOS F2G, if i change settings, i get constant boot screen that my settings are bad. You need to revert to factory defaults, boot at stock speed and then try again or something similar. I 've lost track of the exact procedure really. Last time it happened it would also refuse to work with AMD Msr Tweaker. Eventually i get it right at some point.
> - Past 4.4Ghz, Cool N Quiet is lost.
> - When i installed 4 RAM sticks, it would see either 12GB or something else (i don't remember, 14?). Reinstalling Windows didn't help. It decided to see 16GB, only when i changed the order on the DIMMs.
> - The first VIA audio driver was causing static noise at high volumes. It was eventually corrected with newer driver. The newer driver has no noise, but sometimes, something happens and the output volume is somewhat reduced and gets back to normal after reboot.
> - If you manually undervolt directly in BIOS, increasing the clock (4Ghz) and reducing the vcore, you either lose CnQ or you get "bad settings" BIOS screen. I don't remember which one. You need to keep vcore to auto and have AMD Msr Tweaker to do the undervolting. Since last time it suddenly didn't like AMD Msr Tweaker, now i have simply auto vcore (1.32v) and low LLC. It undervolts a bit... I am too tired to attempt to fix Msr Tweaker anymore.
> 
> This in a motherboard, where GIgabyte had "years of experience":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think YOU had a headache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i can definitely see me buying Gigabyte again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unfortunately, i even bought TWO UD3P). Seriously, i bought the UD3Ps, out of fear about the longevity of the ASrock 970 extreme3 with [email protected] But, after the Gigabyte ordeal, i now look with more understanding towards the Asrock. I mean, ok, it has weak VRM, but there are no strange things happening in the BIOS. Everything you select, simply works. Gigabyte is pure frustration on the other hand.
> 
> The poor bastards that will buy 1st gen AM4 motherboards from Gigabyte, can't even imagine what will hit them.


Shakes head...

This deserves a posting in the Gigabyte UD3 thread.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Shakes head...
> 
> This deserves a posting in the Gigabyte UD3 thread.


Like if something will change...The motherboard has been abbandoned with a beta BIOS (F2G is Beta) for 2 years now. No driver updates for long time. Only 2 audio drivers have appeared in the website and USB 4.90 is the last VIA USB driver that was released before even Win10 and now they have put it in the Win10 compatibility section too. While it's not even ready for Win7 yet. In VIA's website, you can't find anything. It's as if the chips don't even exist.

I have also the suspicion that i *might* have a slightly defective motherboard, but i don't have the patience to unpack the 2nd UD3P i have to compare. Technically, everything is powered. But, not quite working.

If you google "Gigabyte 970 front USB 3 not working", you will find all kind of variations, on different models. Some have problems with the rear USB3 too (i don't). Others have "vanishing ports" (ports that appear and disappear randomly). Others have slow ports. Others have ports that don't give power. Others have ports that disconnect after some time. And so on. I have problem only with the front USB3 and the problem disappears if i run them as USB 2. No disconnections, no power cuts, no slowdowns.

Although my mania for doing things with a certain order tells me to keep running this, since i already "used it", by Xmas, i hope to find the mood and time, to disassemble everything and put the Biostar TA970 plus on and put the UD3P back to its box together with its sister. And if the Biostar doesn't give problems, i may buy a 2nd one. At least, the BIOS is MILES better than the Gigabyte and has even undervolting options.

http://www.overclock.net/users/335703/reviews

If it's also stable and bug free, i should buy a 2nd one. I really have an itch to get another motherboard and i think by December i will decide...


----------



## bigdayve

4.7ghz look at the Evo go!

Cooler fall temperatures allowed for 65 degree Farenheit ambient temps and a new personal best stable OC. It's not for daily use, but it's fun







I'll post some benches later.

Edit: Benches attached if anyone is interested.

20x IBT Very Hard w/ HWinfo64:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Benches: not sure why image import isn't working sorry.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cinebench.jpg 609k .jpg file






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU-ZBench.jpg 523k .jpg file






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PassmarkCPU.jpg 756k .jpg file






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PassmarkGeneral.jpg 635k .jpg file






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



RealBench.jpg 620k .jpg file




UserBenchmark.pdf 953k .pdf file


----------



## mus1mus

Wow!

That's a lazy pig you have there.!

To be very honest, that board will surely live a short while at that Voltage


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> That's a lazy pig you have there.!
> 
> To be very honest, that board will surely live a short while at that Voltage


That's why it's not for daily use.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> 4.7ghz look at the Evo Go!
> 
> Cooler fall temperatures allowed for 65 degree Farenheit ambient temps and a new personal best stable OC. It's not for daily use, but it's fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some benches later.


My UD5 would need a heft amount of volts to stay stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> 4.7ghz look at the Evo go!
> 
> Cooler fall temperatures allowed for 65 degree Farenheit ambient temps and a new personal best stable OC. It's not for daily use, but it's fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some benches later.
> 
> Edit: Benches attached if anyone is interested.
> 
> 20x IBT Very Hard w/ HWinfo64:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benches: not sure why image import isn't working sorry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench.jpg 609k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-ZBench.jpg 523k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PassmarkCPU.jpg 756k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PassmarkGeneral.jpg 635k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> RealBench.jpg 620k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UserBenchmark.pdf 953k .pdf file


That's one lazy chip indeed dude. Your vrm's seem to dislike the amount of voltage you put in to them as well. If you are not careful you will blow that board up in pretty short order.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Headache already? Wait until the real GIga AM4 board come out and the forum will be flooded with "help, strange things happen in my Giga board". People will be tearing their hair apart for like 6 months before they figure out the BIOS quirks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep discovering quirks 2 years after the purchase. So far on the UD3P:
> 
> - With BIOS F1, double boot is avoided with Turbo on.
> - With BIOS F2G, you can disable turbo and double boot doesn't occur.
> - My front USB 3 header works after driver installation, until reboot. After reboot, front USB3 ports give power, but devices don't get recognized. All works if i use USB3 to USB2 adapter cable, using them as USB2 instead. I even changed computer case, with the suspicion that maybe there was incompatibility between mobo and the port controller of the case. All the VIA USB drivers had bugs.
> - In Linux, mouse and keyboard are dead, unless i enable IOMMU in BIOS.
> - With BIOS F2G, if i change settings, i get constant boot screen that my settings are bad. You need to revert to factory defaults, boot at stock speed and then try again or something similar. I 've lost track of the exact procedure really. Last time it happened it would also refuse to work with AMD Msr Tweaker. Eventually i get it right at some point.
> - Past 4.4Ghz, Cool N Quiet is lost.
> - When i installed 4 RAM sticks, it would see either 12GB or something else (i don't remember, 14?). Reinstalling Windows didn't help. It decided to see 16GB, only when i changed the order on the DIMMs.
> - The first VIA audio driver was causing static noise at high volumes. It was eventually corrected with newer driver. The newer driver has no noise, but sometimes, something happens and the output volume is somewhat reduced and gets back to normal after reboot.
> - If you manually undervolt directly in BIOS, increasing the clock (4Ghz) and reducing the vcore, you either lose CnQ or you get "bad settings" BIOS screen. I don't remember which one. You need to keep vcore to auto and have AMD Msr Tweaker to do the undervolting. Since last time it suddenly didn't like AMD Msr Tweaker, now i have simply auto vcore (1.32v) and low LLC. It undervolts a bit... I am too tired to attempt to fix Msr Tweaker anymore.
> 
> This in a motherboard, where GIgabyte had "years of experience":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think YOU had a headache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i can definitely see me buying Gigabyte again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unfortunately, i even bought TWO UD3P). Seriously, i bought the UD3Ps, out of fear about the longevity of the ASrock 970 extreme3 with [email protected] But, after the Gigabyte ordeal, i now look with more understanding towards the Asrock. I mean, ok, it has weak VRM, but there are no strange things happening in the BIOS. Everything you select, simply works. Gigabyte is pure frustration on the other hand.
> 
> The poor bastards that will buy 1st gen AM4 motherboards from Gigabyte, can't even imagine what will hit them.


Wauw, this post made me laugh real hard man, be careful with these posts, i almost spilled my coffee LMAO.

I have to tell you man, i admire your patience. I am an mechanic and they are known about their short temper sometimes lol I don't have the patience for incompetent manufactures that don't give a nickle about their customers. Not only for PC parts but also when i buy tools and other stuff i need and pay good money for. I sure don't want to spend my hard earned Euro's to a company that have no idea what they are doing and are not willing or are to incompetent on fixing the problems. I will deal with such company's shortly and swiftly.

I too feel sorry for the poor bastards that buy AM4 motherboards, god help em all...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure that's 7 phase
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> This will surely become the next dreaded UD3 board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zen is probably so efficient it doesn't need any more than 4 phases to reach 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna remember you said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also.....That's probably a B series board, AMD are doing the same thing as Intel with Zen in that they are separating the chipsets, the ones you guys will want fall into the "X" category (Same as Intels "Z" series)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep A320 , B350 and X370. I haven't heard this thing about "the same as intel" Since the only chipsets they allow to OC are the "Z" but this was done with the B350 apparently http://www.fudzilla.com/news/processors/41695-bristol-ridge-seriously-overclocked
> This is an early board, probably designed more around the Bristol Ridge than Zen since I doubt there are many "Zen" samples available ATM
Click to expand...

I mean tit more along the lines of a Letter then number to mark the series than overclocking potential but in the case of AM4 I'd rather go straight for a high end board and a lower end CPU then upgrade the CPU later on.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm saving here so I can grab a good set as soon as they hit local soil. X chipset for real!


----------



## Johan45

Hard to say whether or not they'll (x370) be available with the launch of bristol ridge. I hope so.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. With Bristol Ridge already rolling out, we are very much looking into 2017 for a Zen CPU.

Also, these rumors about Apple looking into AMD SOC for their future laptops say something about AMD's line up at hand. They surely know something beyond what these current rumors about Zen/AMD than anyone else.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw, this post made me laugh real hard man, be careful with these posts, i almost spilled my coffee LMAO.


Well, to each his own. I usually just want to take a hammer and smash it really. You don't know how many times i wished it fried. When i booted to Linux and got no keyboard or mouse, at first i thought: "Yay! Finally! It died!". Then my enthusiasm fell as soon as i thought "strange, they were both working just a while ago in Windows. Is it possible that i am so lucky"?








Quote:


> I have to tell you man, i admire your patience. I am an mechanic and they are known about their short temper sometimes lol I don't have the patience for incompetent manufactures that don't give a nickle about their customers. Not only for PC parts but also when i buy tools and other stuff i need and pay good money for. I sure don't want to spend my hard earned Euro's to a company that have no idea what they are doing and are not willing or are to incompetent on fixing the problems. I will deal with such company's shortly and swiftly.
> 
> I too feel sorry for the poor bastards that buy AM4 motherboards, god help em all...


The beauty is that it's journey of discovery! You don't see all these at once! No! You discover them through the years! That you lose CnQ past 4.4Ghz, i learnt it from a guy here that i was trying to help for example. I tested mine and he was right! I was losing it too! I hadn't noticed because i only went to 4.5Ghz once...

And now, look at what i just saw! One month ago, GIgabyte updated the USB driver list in the website and listed an...ancient driver!



V4.20 i think i never used it. It's too old. Could it be that after 2 years they noticed that something is wrong with USB? Could it be that it solves my problem too? Or is it just another game of Gigabyte, to force me to open the case, disconnect the USB3 to USB2 adapter cable, with the hope that it is fixed, only to laugh again at my face when i see that nothing changed?







Now, generally, i am patient, but with this motherboard, i 've burnt through my patience reserves, so i don't even have the energy to try this.

Yeah, i want to deal with this company shortly and swiftly too, but i have misplaced my hammer...









Uhhh, yeah, Gigabyte never again. It has made me redeem Asrock.

P.S.: Did i mention that the mouse is sooooo slow in the UEFI, that it's unusable? You don't need a phD to understand that the Gigabyte programmers are a bunch of monkeys. That alone and the fugly UEFI are enough. For those who still have doubts, you can try the god awful "Gigabyte utilities", which must be the most user-unfriendly and useless pieces of software ever bundled with a motherboard.

*EDIT:* I just tried and now USB 3 works with my normal (v4.90) drivers. I 'll be damned if i know why... The only thing i 've changed compared to the past 2 years, is that now i run without AMD Msr Tweaker... Whatever...I am not going to even try to figure this out... I have front USB3 again!







Imagine that i even bought a USB3 front panel, thinking that maybe it was incompatibility problem. So now i have 4 front USB2 ports and 2 USB3.

EDIT 2: Cancel that, the ports stopped working again after i went to BIOS and rebooted. Trying to install v4.20 says that there is no supported hardware on the computer... Where did i put the USB3 to USB2 cable again?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, to each his own. I usually just want to take a hammer and smash it really. You don't know how many times i wished it fried. When i booted to Linux and got no keyboard or mouse, at first i thought: "Yay! Finally! It died!". Then my enthusiasm fell as soon as i thought "strange, they were both working just a while ago in Windows. Is it possible that i am so lucky"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty is that it's journey of discovery! You don't see all these at once! No! You discover them through the years! That you lose CnQ past 4.4Ghz, i learnt it from a guy here that i was trying to help for example. I tested mine and he was right! I was losing it too! I hadn't noticed because i only went to 4.5Ghz once...
> 
> And now, look at what i just saw! One month ago, GIgabyte updated the USB driver list in the website and listed an...ancient driver!
> 
> 
> 
> V4.20 i think i never used it. It's too old. Could it be that after 2 years they noticed that something is wrong with USB? Could it be that it solves my problem too? Or is it just another game of Gigabyte, to force me to open the case, disconnect the USB3 to USB2 adapter cable, with the hope that it is fixed, only to laugh again at my face when i see that nothing changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, generally, i am patient, but with this motherboard, i 've burnt through my patience reserves, so i don't even have the energy to try this.
> 
> Yeah, i want to deal with this company shortly and swiftly too, but i have misplaced my hammer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh, yeah, Gigabyte never again. It has made me redeem Asrock.
> 
> P.S.: Did i mention that the mouse is sooooo slow in the UEFI, that it's unusable? You don't need a phD to understand that the Gigabyte programmers are a bunch of monkeys. That alone and the fugly UEFI are enough. For those who still have doubts, you can try the god awful "Gigabyte utilities", which must be the most user-unfriendly and useless pieces of software ever bundled with a motherboard.


Wauw this is one big list of distain towards Gigabyte and to be honest, i could not say it better or agree more lol.

I was that lucky once when my UD5 rev 1.1 died. It suddenly wouldn't boot and i got all kinds of weird thing going. To be fair, the rev 1.1 was my best gigabyte board which hadn't the completely and utterly useless UEFI.. Talking about UEFI, i indeed had the same mouse problem in the UEFI.. it is sooo slow that its completely useless.. I usually don't use my mouse in BIOS but if there is such an option than make it so that its actually usable..

Yeah, their website is very very slow and the drivers almost never get an update... the drivers which are listed are the same ones...
I totally agree with you on the software. I honestly never ever tried software that is so utterly useless to be honest, I mean, it couldn't even control my fans which are connected to the board for crying out loud.. the fan speeds were all over the place and start jumping up end down when i had them in quiet mode en the other settings were even worse, this annoyed me so much that i had to connect them to my fan controller again... I mean, isn't that piece of software build for fan control in the first place...? I have Al suite 3 on my Asus board now and its working very well so far to be honest. This indicates that you CAN make software that actually works so it just come down to Gigabyte being incompetent once again..

Okay, enough about this ****ty company man, I'd rather enjoy my new Asus board instead lol. I found 1 tiny thing i didn't like about this board though and that is the PCIe LED's. I have to turn them off with AURA software because when i shut down the PC the lights are still on which is rather annoying when you want to sleep lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw this is one big list of distain towards Gigabyte and to be honest, i could not say it better or agree more lol.
> 
> I was that lucky once when my UD5 rev 1.1 died. It suddenly wouldn't boot and i got all kinds of weird thing going. To be fair, the rev 1.1 was my best gigabyte board which hadn't the completely and utterly useless UEFI.. Talking about UEFI, i indeed had the same mouse problem in the UEFI.. it is sooo slow that its completely useless.. I usually don't use my mouse in BIOS but if there is such an option than make it so that its actually usable..


Oh, so the slow mouse affects also the high end boards. Nice!
Quote:


> Yeah, their website is very very slow and the drivers almost never get an update... the drivers which are listed are the same ones...


To be honest, here there aren't any newer drivers, neither for audio nor for USB. Via simply hasn't released anything new... I am more pissed with Gigabyte about not giving a non beta BIOS and for choosing VIA in the first place.
Quote:


> I totally agree with you on the software. I honestly never ever tried software that is so utterly useless to be honest, I mean, it couldn't even control my fans which are connected to the board for crying out loud.. the fan speeds were all over the place and start jumping up end down when i had them in quiet mode en the other settings were even worse, this annoyed me so much that i had to connect them to my fan controller again... I mean, isn't that piece of software build for fan control in the first place...? I have Al suite 3 on my Asus board now and its working very well so far to be honest. This indicates that you CAN make software that actually works so it just come down to Gigabyte being incompetent once again..


Even Asrock has better software than Gigabyte. Asrock AXTU (system monitor, fans etc), is actually quite nice. I only stopped using it because if it runs at background, it causes DPC latency spikes. But otherwise it's well made. XFastUSB is also good and really works if you transfer GBs to external HDD. From Gigabyte i don't install anything, ever. It's a waste of time, as i never use them.
Quote:


> Okay, enough about this ****ty company man, I'd rather enjoy my new Asus board instead lol. I found 1 tiny thing i didn't like about this board though and that is the PCIe LED's. I have to turn them off with AURA software because when i shut down the PC the lights are still on which is rather annoying when you want to sleep lol.


By Xmas, i hope to remove everything and install the Biostar. Hell, i 'd even put the Asrock extreme3 back. I will keep this Gigacrap for my brother's office PC, for when time will come that i will upgrade him again (i have him on AM2+ board now, with Athlon II). I am fed up too. I am just too tired to take everything out and build from scratch with new board and learn the quirks. But by Xmas i need to do it. And i am more and more inclined to order also a new board (torn between another Biostar and the Asrock 970G3.1). Since i will stay for long with in AM3+, i may as well get yet another spare, so that i can avoid using the 2nd UD3P too. LOL!


----------



## gertruude

in my sabertooth R2.0 bios mouse movement is very very quick so i just use keys lol

asus have to be commended because they released some drivers this year for win10 R2.0, not all drivers mind you, only some

we didnt have an upgrade for asus suite though, i thought they could of released the new one R3 owners got but no....other than that i am happy

btw why biostar? (not knocking them cause ive never owned one), people ive read tend to hate on biostar


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> in my sabertooth R2.0 bios mouse movement is very very quick so i just use keys lol
> 
> asus have to be commended because they released some drivers this year for win10 R2.0, not all drivers mind you, only some
> 
> we didnt have an upgrade for asus suite though, i thought they could of released the new one R3 owners got but no....other than that i am happy
> 
> btw why biostar? (not knocking them cause ive never owned one), people ive read tend to hate on biostar


The mouse is too quick? Ahahahaha! They must have done this as a mockery to Gigabyte!









I bought the Biostar as a spare and because i had already bought 5 Asrock 970 Extreme3 and 2 Gigabyte 970 UD3P. I didn't want any more Asrocks (due to marginal VRM) and no more Gigabytes due to the BIOS. The Biostar at the time was the only motherboard with 6+1 phase plus some "modern features" (it was the wave of motherboards coming out with dedicated audio area). There was no internet review at the time (and there still isn't any!) but i was so disgusted with Gigabyte that for 72 euros, i said "hell, it's a bet i can take, worst case scenario i burn 72 euros".

As things turned out, it may prove to be my best motherboard at the end, considering that the only good thing with the UD3P, is that it's overclockable (i passed IBT at 4.5 and started stressing at 4.8 once, but aborted due to heat). But, overclockability isn't big point for me, because i don't go above 4Ghz. So suddenly, my "8+2" board with the terrible BIOS, doesn't seem too good anymore.

I only powered up the Biostar to see if it works, but one thing is for sure. The BIOS is like alien compared to Gigabyte:

http://www.overclock.net/products/biostar-ta970-plus/reviews/7112

It's also 6+1 phase (which is plenty for 4Ghz), has longer life capacitors (10.000h) than the UD3P, better audio, undervolting options for each P-State and hopefully, no bugs!!! The only downside is that the PWM is analog, but who cares really. Stilt had said that it was the best analog PWM chip of the company to that date.


----------



## Undervolter

Just a heads up, it seems that AMD is now selling also 8350 with wraith cooler (FD8350FRHKHBX).

https://www.amazon.com/AMD-8-Core-FX-8350-Processor-FD8350FRHKHBX/dp/B01F4ZOB3C

EDIT: It seems it's old news, but i didn't know about it.


----------



## Johan45

Yeah I did a small review on the Wraith a while back. Pretty decent cooler for "stock" TBH. Not as good as a Hyper 212 but a lot better than the original. Nice and quiet too


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yeah I did a small review on the Wraith a while back. Pretty decent cooler for "stock" TBH. Not as good as a Hyper 212 but a lot better than the original. Nice and quiet too


I just found it!

http://www.overclockers.com/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-review/

Very nice! I wish they 'd include it with the cheaper 83xx models too. I love coolers that cool the VRM too and that latch on the original AMD bracket. Now that i know that AM4 uses the same mechanism, i may even buy yet another 130W - 25 euro class cooler (i have some spare Scythe Katana 3 and Alpenfohn Sella already). They are extremely flexible due to the small size and they can cope well up until 4Ghz, even in my badly ventilated cases.
Heck, why don't they even sell the wraith as standalone cooler? I 'd probably buy one.


----------



## SuperZan

Why are some people so intent on helping this guy blow up his motherboard? http://www.overclock.net/t/1612564/overclocking-fx6100


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Why are some people so intent on helping this guy blow up his motherboard? http://www.overclock.net/t/1612564/overclocking-fx6100


seems the guy is just gonna go and try overclock anyhow lol, there's only so much one can say to people when they get fixated on something lol

"I'm trying to overclock this CPU because my plan is to upgrade to DDR4 and a new processor as soon as possible. Want to check out the new Zen microarchitecture by AMD"

BTW you ar eup late


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> seems the guy is just gonna go and try overclock anyhow lol, there's only so much one can say to people when they get fixated on something lol
> 
> "I'm trying to overclock this CPU because my plan is to upgrade to DDR4 and a new processor as soon as possible. Want to check out the new Zen microarchitecture by AMD"
> 
> BTW you ar eup late


Indeed so. Oh well, I tried. My good deed for the week.









Oh, and yes my schedule is awful. I work the overnight supervisor's shift in my lab most evenings. It's easy enough to keep tabs on the lab monkeys as they process blood samples, and I can simultaneously do my own work thus bringing home twice the bacon.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Indeed so. Oh well, I tried. My good deed for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes my schedule is awful. I work the overnight supervisor's shift in my lab most evenings. It's easy enough to keep tabs on the lab monkeys as they process blood samples, and I can simultaneously do my own work thus bringing home twice the bacon.


thats why i loved working nights years ago, as long as the job was done we could do what we wanted


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Indeed so. Oh well, I tried. My good deed for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes my schedule is awful. I work the overnight supervisor's shift in my lab most evenings. It's easy enough to keep tabs on the lab monkeys as they process blood samples, and I can simultaneously do my own work thus bringing home twice the bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i loved working nights years ago, as long as the job was done we could do what we wanted
Click to expand...

Gotta appreciate the benefits of working nights to put up with the drawbacks. No bosses around make for less stress - a whopping 30 cent shift differential woohoo! I often pull out the grill, making the night crew the group to be in for good eats







.

Currently on night 29 of what will be about 40 straight 12-14 hour night shifts in a row. Sounds like I'll get a 40 hour week at the end of this stretch , then back to the same night schedule for the 35 following nights. Frankly need the money and as long as I can stay healthy , it isn't too bad of a deal.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gotta appreciate the benefits of working nights to put up with the drawbacks. No bosses around make for less stress - a whopping 30 cent shift differential woohoo! I often pull out the grill, making the night crew the group to be in for good eats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Currently on night 29 of what will be about 40 straight 12-14 hour night shifts in a row. Sounds like I'll get a 40 hour week at the end of this stretch , then back to the same night schedule for the 35 following nights. Frankly need the money and as long as I can stay healthy , it isn't too bad of a deal.


damn Css thats some work schedule







....just dont burn out.....when i worked for royal mail i was doing double shifts alot....ended up burning out and leaving....i loved that job but health is too improtant


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gotta appreciate the benefits of working nights to put up with the drawbacks. No bosses around make for less stress - a whopping 30 cent shift differential woohoo! I often pull out the grill, making the night crew the group to be in for good eats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Currently on night 29 of what will be about 40 straight 12-14 hour night shifts in a row. Sounds like I'll get a 40 hour week at the end of this stretch , then back to the same night schedule for the 35 following nights. Frankly need the money and as long as I can stay healthy , it isn't too bad of a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> damn Css thats some work schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....just dont burn out.....when i worked for royal mail i was doing double shifts alot....ended up burning out and leaving....i loved that job but health is too improtant
Click to expand...

I like what i do and the people I work with or it would be impossible that's for sure. Seemed like it was easier 15 years ago though







.

Luckily, I've moved out of the positions that are extremely physically intense, I doubt I could hack it at age 50. I remember an 8 day stretch about 12 years ago where I had nearly 140 hours - looking back I'd say that was pretty silly of me .

I do miss being in really good shape , around that time my mother in law built a new house and we moved all of her belongings for her. I remember walking over to the piano , grabbing one end and walking out the door and down the steps with it while my 2 brothers in law struggled to handle the other end lol. Now days I walk past that piano and it mocks me..... " Bet you couldn't now old man!" lol


----------



## Mega Man

Hahaha I know what you mean


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Indeed so. Oh well, I tried. My good deed for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yes my schedule is awful. I work the overnight supervisor's shift in my lab most evenings. It's easy enough to keep tabs on the lab monkeys as they process blood samples, and I can simultaneously do my own work thus bringing home twice the bacon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I like what i do and the people I work with or it would be impossible that's for sure. Seemed like it was easier 15 years ago though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Luckily, I've moved out of the positions that are extremely physically intense, I doubt I could hack it at age 50. I remember an 8 day stretch about 12 years ago where I had nearly 140 hours - looking back I'd say that was pretty silly of me .
> 
> I do miss being in really good shape , around that time my mother in law built a new house and we moved all of her belongings for her. I remember walking over to the piano , grabbing one end and walking out the door and down the steps with it while my 2 brothers in law struggled to handle the other end lol. Now days I walk past that piano and it mocks me..... " Bet you couldn't now old man!" lol


Cheers fellow night shifters


----------



## SteelBox

Is this normal temp for my CPU after 5mn in Prime95 26.6 version in In large FFT (max heat and power)? In small FFT temp reach 60C in 2-3 minutes. I changed thermal paste (MX-4) yesterday, almost same temperature. Room temp is 21C.

My components are:
AMD FX 8300 4.0GHZ - 1,25V LCC - Auto
Asus M5A97 EVO R.2.0
CM TPC 600 + Noctua industrial 3000RPM 12cm


----------



## Johan45

I think the temp you're looking at is the socket. Looking at that shot of AIDA your core is in the high thirties but the "CPU" socket is almost up to 60c. You should put a fan on the back of your motherboard in the socket area. This will help bring that temp down.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think the temp you're looking at is the socket. Looking at that shot of AIDA your core is in the high thirties but the "CPU" socket is almost up to 60c. You should put a fan on the back of your motherboard in the socket area. This will help bring that temp down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thats a massive difference, i would re-paste and reseat the cooler first


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats a massive difference, *i would re-paste and reseat the cooler first*


I done that yesterday. I think this cooler should be okay with this CPU. Socket max temp is 62C? Fan on back of the motherboard is not a solution for me if I am not sure that all components work correctly. Can I somehow recognize if my CPU, CPU cooler or MBO are not working correctly?


----------



## MrPerforations

as for the temps, yes, that's normal.

I end up with 65c on one temp and 49c on the other, its gotta be the other, xspc system cant be that hot.


----------



## Johan45

Looks like it's working OK you just have a big difference between core and socket temp. Re-seating the cooler won't help that. Only some additional cooling will.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I done that yesterday. I think this cooler should be okay with this CPU. Socket max temp is 62C? Fan on back of the motherboard is not a solution for me if I am not sure that all components work correctly. Can I somehow recognize if my CPU, CPU cooler or MBO are not working correctly?


people say max core temp is 62.....i wouldnt run that hot though with your cooler....if you want my advice if you want to overclock a little is buy a better cpu cooler first....sorry if its not what you want to hear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like it's working OK you just have a big difference between core and socket temp. Re-seating the cooler won't help that. Only some additional cooling will.


surely if hes used to much or too little paste then it would show big differences in temps between core and socket?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Is this normal temp for my CPU after 5mn in Prime95 26.6 version in In large FFT (max heat and power)? In small FFT temp reach 60C in 2-3 minutes. I changed thermal paste (MX-4) yesterday, almost same temperature. Room temp is 21C.
> 
> My components are:
> AMD FX 8300 4.0GHZ - 1,25V LCC - Auto
> Asus M5A97 EVO R.2.0
> CM TPC 600 + Noctua industrial 3000RPM 12cm


Can you install HWINFO64 and see what you get with that program? HWINFO64 is very convenient and is the best system monitor program i ever seen. It shows more clear in the sensor tab than other programs combined.

Oh and while you're at it, check your case airflow. It seems that if there is a big difference between core and socket temps its mostly the airflow that is causing this. My socket and core temps are pretty similar.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I done that yesterday. I think this cooler should be okay with this CPU. Socket max temp is 62C? Fan on back of the motherboard is not a solution for me if I am not sure that all components work correctly. Can I somehow recognize if my CPU, CPU cooler or MBO are not working correctly?


IIRC max socket temp is 71.1°C and max core temp is 70°C (62°C was an older, later revised number).


----------



## SteelBox

I think that airflow is not the problem, before 3 months I changed Phanteks Enthoo Pro for Define R5. Temperature difference between core and socket were the same. Is this CPu cooler good? I thought that this would be a decent cooler









Prime95 26.6 In place large FFT 5mn



Prime95 26.6 Small FFT 2mn



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> IIRC max socket temp is 71.1°C and max core temp is 70°C (62°C was an older, later revised number).


Are you sure? I do not remember that I read somewhere about that


----------



## MrPerforations

after 5 minutes of prime 95 I reached 63c on one and 48 on the other, I'm at 4.6ghz though with 1.464v.
running 2x 360 radiators and 8x 120mm fans blowing them.

for those interested, 1.512v with high cpu llc.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that airflow is not the problem, before 3 months I changed Phanteks Enthoo Pro for Define R5. Temperature difference between core and socket were the same. Is this CPu cooler good? I thought that this would be a decent cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 26.6 In place large FFT 5mn
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 26.6 Small FFT 2mn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I do not remember that I read somewhere about that


I don't have any official source at hand but take a look at the very first post of this thread. It is also what the many experienced Piledriver overclockers in this thread go by.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I think that airflow is not the problem, before 3 months I changed Phanteks Enthoo Pro for Define R5. Temperature difference between core and socket were the same. Is this CPu cooler good? I thought that this would be a decent cooler


Don't sweat it. It's mostly a motherboard model characteristic. I think the motherboards that heat up more in the PCB, are those that present bigger gap between CPU and package temp. My Asrock 970 extreme3 always has a 15C+ gap. On the other hand, the Gigabyte UD3P arrives to the point where CPU and package coincide as you rise with clocks. All else the same, it's how they always behave. The Asrock simply cooks more in the socket area of the PCB and this affects the CPU temp. I remember several people with your motherboard model complaining about the board getting hot.
Quote:


> Are you sure? I do not remember that I read somewhere about that


Yeah, consider 70C as the limit for both. Better not hit it though, leave some safety margin.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I don't have any official source at hand but take a look at the very first post of this thread. It is also what the many experienced Piledriver overclockers in this thread go by.


yes but i wouldnt run that high with his cooler, many experienced overclockers buy quality mobos and cpu coolers/watercooling

he's hitting high temps on only 4ghz and you are telling him that he can go to 72C? its a no no, at least to me.....dont just see numbers and say it applies to everyone

just my 2cents!


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yes but i wouldnt run that high with his cooler, many experienced overclockers buy quality mobos and cpu coolers/watercooling
> 
> he's hitting high temps on only 4ghz and you are telling him that he can go to 72C? its a no no, at least to me.....dont just see numbers and say it applies to everyone
> 
> just my 2cents!


Yeah sorry. I totally agree with you. I kinda took it as a given to not push his CPU (or better yet motherboard) any further


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Yeah sorry. I totally agree with you. I kinda took it as a given to not push his CPU (or better yet motherboard) any further


id push it up a little further if i was him but not too much.... baby steps lol


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> id push it up a little further if i was him but not too much.... baby steps lol


Winter is coming....so a _little_ further might not hurt


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Winter is coming....so a _little_ further might not hurt


true......ya just reminded me to start watching game of thrones again


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Winter is coming....so a _little_ further might not hurt


That's yet another underrated virtue of the FX chip. Free winter heating, greatly appreciated in certain latitudes.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> true......ya just reminded me to start watching game of thrones again biggrin.gif


Damn, i 'd better put my cloak on.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11163/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/13486/?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I think that airflow is not the problem, before 3 months I changed Phanteks Enthoo Pro for Define R5. Temperature difference between core and socket were the same. Is this CPu cooler good? I thought that this would be a decent cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 26.6 In place large FFT 5mn
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 26.6 Small FFT 2mn
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I do not remember that I read somewhere about that


first issue was thinking the define r5 would provide better airflow...second issue is the case wouldnt improve socket temps unless you add a fan...use the one from the stock amd cooler and see what we mean...socket temps will almost always be higher but you should aim to get socket within 5c of the cores under load thats unless your really pushing things on some boards 10c is more than likely the closest youll get...(such as asrock flavors or 990fx)....the tj max in amds own tool says 70c iirc well rather the distance in c you are from 70


----------



## SteelBox

So let me draw the line here









My mobo, CPU and CPU Cooler are alright, nothing to send to service warranty









I got a "bad" model of mobo, in which socket gets heated fast.

Max safe temp for my socket and core temp is 72C.

I should put fan on back of the motherboard. Which size of fan? Slim fan? How to install that fan? I can expect temperature drop of socket by 5C?

Upper fan and left panel side fan not needed? I prefer only mobo back fan because of silence, doesn`t need to open the Define R5. My case has good airflow (2 front, 1 back and 1 at bottom), 2 FD Dynamic GP-14 and 2 Phanteks 140XP fans. Even if I don`t put a back mobo fan I will still got a headroom for normal safe work on this frequency?

My CPU cooler is decent, will be usable on AM4 socket


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So let me draw the line here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo, CPU and CPU Cooler are alright, nothing to send to service warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a "bad" model of mobo, in which socket gets heated fast.
> 
> Max safe temp for my socket and core temp is 72C.
> 
> I should put fan on back of the motherboard. Which size of fan? Slim fan? How to install that fan? I can expect temperature drop of socket by 5C?
> 
> Upper fan and left panel side fan not needed? I prefer only mobo back fan because of silence, doesn`t need to open the Define R5. My case has good airflow (2 front, 1 back and 1 at bottom), 2 FD Dynamic GP-14 and 2 Phanteks 140XP fans. Even if I don`t put a back mobo fan I will still got a headroom for normal safe work on this frequency?
> 
> My CPU cooler is decent, will be usable on AM4 socket


Yep, I think you pretty much got it all, other than the max safe temp being 70°C and not 72°C.

I'm sorry I can't help with the socket fan. I never tried thatt myself.

Concerning airflow, you should check out doyll's very detailed and helpful thread about aircooling. Paragraph 5 is about airflow: http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data


----------



## miklkit

Yes, I studied that guide and others when working on my case air flow. The hardest part is keeping the hot air from the GPU from polluting the cool intake air going to the CPU cooler, socket, and VRMs.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So let me draw the line here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo, CPU and CPU Cooler are alright, nothing to send to service warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a "bad" model of mobo, in which socket gets heated fast.
> 
> Max safe temp for my socket and core temp is 72C.
> 
> I should put fan on back of the motherboard. Which size of fan? Slim fan? How to install that fan? I can expect temperature drop of socket by 5C?
> 
> Upper fan and left panel side fan not needed? I prefer only mobo back fan because of silence, doesn`t need to open the Define R5. My case has good airflow (2 front, 1 back and 1 at bottom), 2 FD Dynamic GP-14 and 2 Phanteks 140XP fans. Even if I don`t put a back mobo fan I will still got a headroom for normal safe work on this frequency?
> 
> My CPU cooler is decent, will be usable on AM4 socket


No your motherboard is not bad.

Max safe socket temp is the point at which the board throttles. For Asus M5A's that is generally 78C. Fan on the VRM heatsink. Use the included stock fan that comes on the stock heatsink. Rear fan can be a slim 120 I would recommend.


----------



## SteelBox

So one fan on VRM heatsink, other on the back of mobo. Any instructions on how to install them? Temperature drop will be like we said before 5C?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So one fan on VRM heatsink, other on the back of mobo. Any instructions on how to install them? Temperature drop will be like we said before 5C?


Depending on the fan but mostly its more than 5c.

Here are some pictures on how i mount my fans:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I am planning on getting an 40mm fan for the vrm's soon but i can't decide which fan to go with yet.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So one fan on VRM heatsink, other on the back of mobo. Any instructions on how to install them? Temperature drop will be like we said before 5C?


you generally want your socket temp to be within 10c of your core temp....the closer the better...both fans should blow towards the board...to disperse the heat away from the area.....best prectice for socket fan is to set it so the blades are over the areas to be cooled and the center hub is between the socket and back of vrms as there is a "dead space" at the center of a fan...(120 and 140mm) if using the stock coolers fan over the socket only is ok


----------



## SteelBox

That a number of 3 fans (behind MBO, on VRM heatsink and below CPU cooler to blow on socket). How to tighten-secure fan? With a duct tape, screw,...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> That a number of 3 fans (behind MBO, on VRM heatsink and below CPU cooler to blow on socket). How to tighten-secure fan? With a duct tape, screw,...


There is no way i use duct tape in my build lol.

The fan in the first picture is being clammed between the motherboard and my case. Its actually pretty secure and since i don't move my case a lot or travel with it, this is fine.

Second picture fan is just sitting underneath the cooler blowing on the Northbridge. Its not secure at all and didn't need to because its blowing downwards and it doesn't move. I am planning on getting a 40mm fan that can fit inside my little vrm heat sink shroud on the motherboard.


----------



## SteelBox

I don`t know will it be enough space behind motherboard because Define R5 on the right side panel has soundproof material. Will below CPU cooler one fan to blow directly to socket be enough? Does exist internal fan with adjustable gooseneck, something like this but for internal use? What do you think about thermal pad behind motherboard? I ask this because I'm not very good at modding, I prefer plug and play


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I don`t know will it be enough space behind motherboard because Define R5 on the right side panel has soundproof material. Will below CPU cooler one fan to blow directly to socket be enough? Does exist internal fan with adjustable gooseneck, something like this but for internal use? What do you think about thermal pad behind motherboard? I ask this because I'm not very good at modding, I prefer plug and play


There is Antec Spot Cool.

http://www.antec.com/global/product.php/js/css/pdf/?id=NzA0Mzg2

But your experience may vary...I had one and i never managed to fix it steadily, it would wobble easily under its own weight and i couldn't trust it. At the end i threw it away. But others seems to have no problem with it. The LED on the fan, as i remember you can switch it off.

If your case has 12mm space behind the motherboard, there is also the Scythe Slim series that can fit:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> So one fan on VRM heatsink, other on the back of mobo. Any instructions on how to install them? Temperature drop will be like we said before 5C?


Here is how I have mine set up.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



VRM fan

And the backside fan.



Ultimately the implementation is up to you.


----------



## MrPerforations

if its at stock and is going to melt, let it and rma it and get a preplacement as it not your fault, its theres.
when my 8120 melted down, I rma it and got a 8350 instead, bonus for melt down.
seems like it would be cheaper than buying new fans too, just need to pay postage, think mine was £7.
this all seems like a lot of hassle for just running a stock cpu.....but I cant talk, had to buy an xspc full water cooling kit just to get above stock too and in hind sight. could have brought an intel with the money I spent.
before that I had a zalman performa air cooler, that just about handled 4ghz, then that h100 was not much use either when It came to cooling, had to push pull it and it sounded like a hoover playing in the background, all that for -5c difference.
so for £200 I eventually got cooling that is silent and got to overclock to 4.6ghz.
one h100 for £80 and a £200 water cooling kit makes an i7, I hate hind sight.

also I don't have a fan on the back of my mobo or on the vrm.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is how I have mine set up.
> 
> Ultimately the implementation is up to you.


The fan on the back must be one of the tidiest arrangements that i 've seen. If not the tidiest of all. Looks very neat. I remember Mike the Owl who had made a hole in the case that looked as if a rat had eaten it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Here is how I have mine set up.
> 
> Ultimately the implementation is up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> The fan on the back must be one of the tidiest arrangements that i 've seen. If not the tidiest of all. Looks very neat. I remember Mike the Owl who had made a hole in the case that looked as if a rat had eaten it.
Click to expand...

Yeah. That hole in the back was one of my first mod attempts with a dremel. Suffice to say it wasn't great. The hole wasn't well.... It wasn't round. I also did not like the way it looked with a 25mm thick fan on the outside. So I opted to put a slim 15mm fan on the inside and then cover up the hole with a Lian Li Fan Filter/ Guard.
Before


After


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The fan on the back must be one of the tidiest arrangements that i 've seen. If not the tidiest of all. Looks very neat. I remember Mike the Owl who had made a hole in the case that looked as if a rat had eaten it.


i miss @Mike The Owl and his posts of his rig lol, it really was a ghetto rig









ive emailed and pm'ed him but hes not got back to me....hope hes ok


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yeah. That hole in the back was one of my first mod attempts with a dremel. Suffice to say it wasn't great. The hole wasn't well.... It wasn't round. I also did not like the way it looked with a 25mm thick fan on ]


Yeah, it looks very professional. Very well done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gertruude*
> i miss @Mike The Owl and his posts of his rig lol, it really was a ghetto rig biggrin.gif
> 
> ive emailed and pm'ed him but hes not got back to me....hope hes ok


Yes, i remember his tremendous effort to overclock on the famous Gigabyte 78LTM USB3. That was one epic thread...







I hope he is fine too...


----------



## SteelBox

I was searching for a way to fan mount and I run into this. This guy has the same problem as I and he updated BIOS and get lower temperatures. Is that possible? I read before on some forum that updating my MBO latest BIOS M5A97 EVO r.2.0 can get me

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3vbt5y/if_you_own_an_m5a97_r20_motherboard_do_not_update/
.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I was searching for a way to fan mount and I run into this. This guy has the same problem as I and he updated BIOS and get lower temperatures. Is that possible? I read before on some forum that updating my MBO latest BIOS M5A97 EVO r.2.0 can get me
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3vbt5y/if_you_own_an_m5a97_r20_motherboard_do_not_update/
> .


he likely had an older bios that was pre vishera and the update brought the fx series implementation...i use double sided tape for my rear socket fan and small screws to affix the fan to the vrm heatsink...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I was searching for a way to fan mount and I run into this. This guy has the same problem as I and he updated BIOS and get lower temperatures. Is that possible? I read before on some forum that updating my MBO latest BIOS M5A97 EVO r.2.0 can get me
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3vbt5y/if_you_own_an_m5a97_r20_motherboard_do_not_update/
> .


A BIOS will not improve temps anywhere near as much as decent VRM cooling will. You are asking the VRM's to deliver anywhere from 150W to over 200W when you start overclocking. Whichever way you look at it they will need some sort of support.


----------



## SteelBox

I was told that fan on VRM can lower socket temp. Is that true?

Also I run OCCT for 15mn. Here is the result:



I think that one fan can solve my heat issue.


----------



## MrPerforations

seems a lot better than mine..


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> seems a lot better than mine..


Really?







What cooler do you use? Stock?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> I was told that fan on VRM can lower socket temp. Is that true?
> 
> Also I run OCCT for 15mn. Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one fan can solve my heat issue.


Yes. Because a hot VRM dumps heat into the socket through the motherboards copper traces.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yes. Because a hot VRM dumps heat into the socket through the motherboards copper traces.


vrm fan isnt going to lower socket as much as a socket fan will though...but it helps both just as a properly placed socket fan does


----------



## ShrimpBrime

If you are water cooled, air cooling VRMs is a must.

Back in the day, Motherboard manufacturers would send a nice little VRM blower that clipped onto the heat sink. My M3A32 MVP wifi deluxe came with one. It was quite useful. The fan did eventually die but at least the Motherboard manufacturers gave you something to aid in overclocking. Seems now they just put bigger heat sinks on.
Quote:


> Yes. Because a hot VRM dumps heat into the socket through the motherboards copper traces.


Right on! Goes the other way around also. Hot Cpu makes hot VRMs. If your board has VRM and NB cooling piped together, then your looking at the NB temps rise as well. Or visa versa if the NB runs hot.

Cannot over cool FX processors. The more the merrier!


----------



## bigdayve

Hurricane recommended setting the socket fan to blow away from the motherboard. Has anyone else tried that? It seems counterintuitive to me, but I have not tested it.

I have tons of room behind the socket with my case, so I stuck a 140mm x 25mm fan behind the socket. I used a zip tie to keep it in place, but I may do a mod mimicking Alastair's at some point.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hurricane recommended setting the socket fan to blow away from the motherboard. Has anyone else tried that? It seems counterintuitive to me, but I have not tested it.
> 
> I have tons of room behind the socket with my case, so I stuck a 140mm x 25mm fan behind the socket. I used a zip tie to keep it in place, but I may do a mod mimicking Alastair's at some point.


Well, why don't you give it a try and find out how it works lol.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hurricane recommended setting the socket fan to blow away from the motherboard. Has anyone else tried that? It seems counterintuitive to me, but I have not tested it.
> 
> I have tons of room behind the socket with my case, so I stuck a 140mm x 25mm fan behind the socket. I used a zip tie to keep it in place, but I may do a mod mimicking Alastair's at some point.


I did try a little while ago. It did succeed in lowering temps. But in my case having the socket fan blowing onto the board gave around 3-5C better temps vs. Pulling away from the board.


----------



## hurricane28

Ir varies per situation. I think the kind of fan has to do with it also. I mean, some fans perform well under pushing air but sucking not so well due to blade design i think.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler do you use? Stock?


lol, nope, your solution is better than a £200 water cooling kit.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, it looks very professional. Very well done.
> Yes, i remember his tremendous effort to overclock on the famous Gigabyte 78LTM USB3. That was one epic thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope he is fine too*...


Just letting you know, he's emailed me today saying all is well and hes just busy working 12 hours a day

he said he'll be back when zen gets released


----------



## bigdayve

For all those Gigabyte fans in this forum, here's a steal







: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128823&cm_sp=Homepage_FDD-_-P3_13-128-823-_-10032016
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, why don't you give it a try and find out how it works lol.


I will some time. It does make some sense because it could exhaust hot air up there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I did try a little while ago. It did succeed in lowering temps. But in my case having the socket fan blowing onto the board gave around 3-5C better temps vs. Pulling away from the board.


Thanks! Were you using the modded air vent with both fan setups?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just letting you know, he's emailed me today saying all is well and hes just busy working 12 hours a day
> 
> he said he'll be back when zen gets released


Oh good, glad to hear that. Thanks!


----------



## p4inkill3r

I figured I'd poke my head back in here and show off my cobbled-together workstation.

Meet Lil' Roy Taylor version 4!



8320e/970 Gaming mobo combo from Microcenter, $250 Nitro Fury from the Egg, throwdown RAM, old PSU, and an ancient R4 case along with a Sandisk SSD.

The thing slays my _admittedly_ meager requirements for work AND lets me have some fun on my Freesync monitor too


----------



## SuperZan

Sweet little rig! I love Frankenrigs, it's always good fun seeing what people can do with a few good deals and some spare parts. I'm adoring in particular that case option; something about the R4 just screams Roy.


----------



## Undervolter

For the little it's worth, long description here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1612857/i-found-out-why-biostar-isnt-selling/10#post_25560855

Short story: Biostar TA970 Plus is a megacrap, that throttles at 3.5Ghz. I install one of my spare Asrock 970 Extreme3 (never used) and the damn thing throttles at 4Ghz (my first identical motherboard never throttled at that speed, even at summer).

So, this is my first ever "ghetto" solution... Credit for the idea goes to *Alastair*, because i got the idea of somewhat immobilizing a fan between other parts from his VRM cooling. In my case, i couldn't find a way to fix the fan on the VRM. So i fixed it where i could. Near the northbridge. The fan is a Scythe Mini Kaze Silent 60mm that i had. And let me tell you, it is really silent. I also added a 2nd case fan (Arctic F12 at 1300rpm). Which is noisy though.

Anyway, passed IBV Very High at 4Ghz...



So, identical motherboard model and i saw that: 1) Was throttling at 4Ghz (the other wasn't). 2) Needs 1.20v to undervolt at 3.5Ghz (the other needed 1.18v).

Moreover, it can't run 4 RAM sticks at 1T (the UD3P can).

Anyway, i am sticking to this solution for now. The small fan is quite stable, because it slightly presses on the GPU, which is slightly bended to the side, but nothing dangerous, so i don't think the fan will be dispaced easily. The fan is basically crammed between the GPU and the CPU cooler. You can turn the case upside down and the fan won't fall. It's pretty stuck in that position, for as long as i don't remove the CPU heatsink.

The logic behind it was simple: The NB was hot. THe whole area in AM3+ is influced by the heat of surrounding components and heat travels following gradient (hotter-->cooler). So if the NB gets cooler, it will draw heat from the socket, which on its turn will get cooler and draw heat from the VRM. And it worked. I thank my high school Physics teacher!

I had to remove the Scythe Rasetsu, to make space for the upper side fan and put the Scythe Katana3, which is less capable, but temps at 3.5Ghz were the same if not slightly better, so i thought "let's go for 4Ghz!". And it worked. (IBT screens in the link above).

OK, socket temp hit 70C, but most of the time it was 65C. Considering that IBT is about 20W more than x264, i will stay like this until i buy new motherboard, probably in December. I really can't put the UD3Ps to work for some months. I hate their guts. So i 'd rather buy a new motherboard with enough phases to avoid this ghetto thing.

Anyway, once more undervolting FTW! It just needed a bit of extra help this time. Compared to the UD3P, i now lost the 1T on the RAM, but it will do as it is.

EDIT: Oh yes and next time i order, i will buy several such mini Scythe fans, as well as many Arctic Thermal pads. I will replace EVERY SINGLE crappy thermal pad i have on motherboards and northbridges on all my motherboards. End of story. The ones that ship the mobos with are cheap crap.

Oh and i will order a couple more Scythe Katana3, before they disappear from the market. They are terrific for 4Ghz and leave space to put fans around them, plus second case side fan. Plus, they also cool the VRM.


----------



## Johan45

That's funny are you sure they're same revision and BIOS


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's funny are you sure they're same revision and BIOS


Yes. I had bought a bunch of Asrock 970 Extreme3 all together. They are all coming with BIOS 1.20 and these two are now both at BIOS 1.80 (final). The only difference, is that the non throttling one, had taken a beating for over a year, running 1090T at first and FX6300 later, before putting the 8320 on.It also has many scratches on the back of the PCB because i wasn't careful about the standoffs scratching it. In fact i was expecting it to die early, but it's immortal! While this one, ironically, is fresh out of the box, never used before. Maybe the VRM thermal pad needs a "burn in time"?









I am starting to believe that silicon lottery exists for motherboards too. Or maybe copper trace lottery. I don't know. Maybe it's a matter of having thermal pad or paste in better conditions... The thermal pad on the VRM heatsink of the Biostar TA970 plus is like destroyed after i took it out. Super thin (Asrock's is thicker) and some of it is torn and stuck on the heatsink and some on the mosfets. Maybe this one has bad thermal pad too? I also kind of remember that in the "immortal" extreme3, i had replaced the northbridge paste with Ceramique 2. But i don't know how much this could impact things...

Anyway, it's funny but that's how it is... It's not unheard actually. If one googles about this motherboard, some managed even mild overclocks and some couldn't run FX8320 at 3.5Ghz.

*EDIT:* The other funny thing, is that the other one, wasn't throttling with 1 side fan and the Rasetsu as cooler and neither with 1 side fan and XIgmatek Balder as cooler (which is tower, so no mosfet airflow).

While this one passed at 3.5, but throttled at the 5th IBT test at 4Ghz with the Rasetsu, but now passed with the much smaller Scythe Katana + 2nd side fan + 60mm fan on the northbridge....

On paper, the higher airflow on the VRM was given by the Rasetsu, which has 120mm fan, directly blowing down. But seems the ways of the airflow are infinite.


----------



## Johan45

Huh well I guess there is a lottery with boards. I asked since there are two revisions of that board just thought that might make an easy explanation.
I know in the old days getting a"good" NB chip made a hughe difference in OC capabilities but never thought much of it now since that's integrated on the die.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Huh well I guess there is a lottery with boards. I asked since there are two revisions of that board just thought that might make an easy explanation.
> I know in the old days getting a"good" NB chip made a hughe difference in OC capabilities but never thought much of it now since that's integrated on the die.


I do have 1 Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0, but i opted to install the R1.0 (i have 4 X R1.0), exactly because i was exhausted and didn't want to learn possibly new quirks.

And as expected, with x264 encoding, temps are better than with IBT (i had measured 20W difference with the killawatt).

Still not great, but let's say, borderline acceptable. Typical Asrock trait, the socket is at 63C, while the core is at 44C



Cause you have the PCB overheating...


----------



## miklkit

Two questions:

1. Is that cooler bent?

2. Your F12 is noisy? I can't even hear mine.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Is that cooler bent?
> 
> 2. Your F12 is noisy? I can't even hear mine.


1. You mean as per design or in that it has bent fins? I didn't notice any bent fins, i 've never used it before, it's part of my "spare coolers collection". I intend to buy more now that i 've used one spare. If you mean by design, yes, it's a tower that leans back, so that the air also hits the VRM:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/katana-3-type-a.html

It has the same clip mechanism as the Rasetsu, to latch on the stock AMD bracket. Let me tell you, this latching mechanism is by far, the BEST i 've seen. This is why i buy a lot of these.

It's an 130W cooler. Enough for 4Ghz undervolted. The Scythe Rasetsu that i had installed before, is much bigger and heavier, but when you install a top side fan, it's almost in contact with the coolers fan and actually the case fan's airflow, causes the cooler's fan to accelerate and its rpm goes all out of whack. This is why i installed the Katana 3.

2. Yes, it has a very annoying sound and it's the only audible fan at this moment. I had to cover almost half with it with a Demciflex magentic filter that i have on the outside of the case side, because without, it also kind of whines, which is even more annoying. The filter covering let's say 35% of the outside fan opening, alters the sound signature to something more tolerable.

EDIT: Here's what i 've done. I assure you, the sound is MUCH better and without this trick, i would simply throw it away.



The rubber thingies that hold the fans in place, are from... who else! Noctua! (Trademark ****ty colour).


----------



## Alastair

Either your F12 is mounted too close to the grill, or you got a bad fan. (fans mounted too close to a grill can make a whiny noise when intaking.)

Try mounting the fan onto some rubber pads or something just to distance the blades away from the grill.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Either your F12 is mounted too close to the grill, or you got a bad fan. (fans mounted too close to a grill can make a whiney noise.)
> 
> Try mounting the fan onto some rubber pads or something just to distance the blades away from the grill.


Yes, both side fans are immediately next to the grill. But the lower one doesn't make such bad sound. I don't know what kind of rubber pads i need. These brown thingies, are rubbery, but they stick the fan to the case. I also have a different type of rubber thingies, much longer and thinner, but, the way i imagine things, they would still stick the fan immediately to the grill...

I must google to see if i find other type of rubber pads...I don't think i 've seen them in e-shops before. Even these rubber thingies that stick the fan to the grill, are hard to find here. Only a handful of shops brings them.

I could replace the F12 with a quieter fan, but i am tired to unpack the fan box where i keep them again and i preferred the F12 because it was a little faster. Although i now have it run at 1250 rpm through BIOS (i nerfed it by 2 "levels", as ASrock calls them).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Either your F12 is mounted too close to the grill, or you got a bad fan. (fans mounted too close to a grill can make a whiney noise.)
> 
> Try mounting the fan onto some rubber pads or something just to distance the blades away from the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both side fans are immediately next to the grill. But the lower one doesn't make such bad sound. I don't know what kind of rubber pads i need. These brown thingies, are rubbery, but they stick the fan to the case. I also have a different type of rubber thingies, much longer and thinner, but, the way i imagine things, they would still stick the fan immediately to the grill...
> 
> I must google to see if i find other type of rubber pads...I don't think i 've seen them in e-shops before. Even these rubber thingies that stick the fan to the grill, are hard to find here. Only a handful of shops brings them.
> 
> I could replace the F12 with a quieter fan, but i am tired to unpack the fan box where i keep them again and i preferred the F12 because it was a little faster. Although i now have it run at 1250 rpm through BIOS (i nerfed it by 2 "levels", as ASrock calls them).
Click to expand...

I am almost 100% sure its cause the fan is right against the grill. Just like the vibration damper pads that come with a lot of fans. You just need to get a bit of distance between the tips of the fan blades, and the grill. As its the tips of the blades and the vortices they create being so close to the grill that's causing the whining.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am almost 100% sure its cause the fan is right against the grill. Just like the vibration damper pads that come with a lot of fans. You just need to get a bit of distance between the tips of the fan blades, and the grill. As its the tips of the blades and the vortices they create being so close to the grill that's causing the whining.


Yes, the fan, if held by hand, doesn't whine. It whines, when it's attached. So it must be the closeness to the grill as you say. But i can't find what these pads look like (let alone how they are called in local shops.lol). Do you have any photo of what you mean (also preferably their name in english so that i can search them in italian?).


----------



## lPizzal

This irritated me on my first build. Intake on panel holes right up against the Fan without a certain distance or something inbetween creates horrible noise.

On another note I got inspired by previous posts to cool my mobo's backside. I came up with all sorts of mounting solutions. Turns out, the slim 120 by scythe just clicks into place on my define r5 and the stock mounting bracket (with an nh-d15 infront).
It hold on really tight!

Guess I'm lucky today.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> This irritated me on my first build. Intake on panel holes right up against the Fan without a certain distance or something inbetween creates horrible noise.
> 
> On another note I got inspired by previous posts to cool my mobo's backside. I came up with all sorts of mounting solutions. Turns out, the slim 120 by scythe just clicks into place on my define r5 and the stock mounting bracket (with an nh-d15 infront).
> It hold on really tight!
> 
> Guess I'm lucky today.


Nice! I proposed it exactly because i thought about it for myself too and most cases have a bit over 1cm space behind the motherboard, so i figured it might work! I should actually order one for my Asrock!


----------



## diggiddi

Here'a a small tip, fan should be offset ie not directly centered on socket for best results as most fans have dead zone in center (hub region) and most airflow around the blades


----------



## Benjiw

the 15mm fans are brilliant for socket cooling!


----------



## SuperZan

Very nice.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 1. You mean as per design or in that it has bent fins? I didn't notice any bent fins, i 've never used it before, it's part of my "spare coolers collection". I intend to buy more now that i 've used one spare. If you mean by design, yes, it's a tower that leans back, so that the air also hits the VRM:
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/katana-3-type-a.html
> 
> It has the same clip mechanism as the Rasetsu, to latch on the stock AMD bracket. Let me tell you, this latching mechanism is by far, the BEST i 've seen. This is why i buy a lot of these.
> 
> It's an 130W cooler. Enough for 4Ghz undervolted. The Scythe Rasetsu that i had installed before, is much bigger and heavier, but when you install a top side fan, it's almost in contact with the coolers fan and actually the case fan's airflow, causes the cooler's fan to accelerate and its rpm goes all out of whack. This is why i installed the Katana 3.
> 
> 2. Yes, it has a very annoying sound and it's the only audible fan at this moment. I had to cover almost half with it with a Demciflex magentic filter that i have on the outside of the case side, because without, it also kind of whines, which is even more annoying. The filter covering let's say 35% of the outside fan opening, alters the sound signature to something more tolerable.
> 
> EDIT: Here's what i 've done. I assure you, the sound is MUCH better and without this trick, i would simply throw it away.
> 
> 
> 
> The rubber thingies that hold the fans in place, are from... who else! Noctua! (Trademark ****ty colour).


You got the version with the white blades? My wife's system has 2 of those in it and it is eerily silent. One on the cpu cooler and the case exhaust fan. The only way to tell if it is running is because the monitor is lit.


----------



## Mega Man

I find it funny I never needed a socket fan. Don't even use vrm fans (Yay water cooling)

Not saying don't use one. Just I don't


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I find it funny I never needed a socket fan. Don't even use vrm fans (Yay water cooling)
> 
> Not saying don't use one. Just I don't


Made it such a habit to use VRM cooling I use it with LN2..... and the fan usually stops turning lol. Maybe next time I'll leave that fan off the board for those LN runs!!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You got the version with the white blades? My wife's system has 2 of those in it and it is eerily silent. One on the cpu cooler and the case exhaust fan. The only way to tell if it is running is because the monitor is lit.


Yes, i don't care about colours. You gave me an idea though. I took it off, put it as rear exhaust and took the rear exhaust and put it at its place as top side fan. Problem solved. Now it's silent as you say. Lesson learnt. This is a fan for exhaust. Also, my temps fell. At the 9th IBT Test (to have the same reference), the CPU temp fell from 68C to 60C.



(Before http://www.overclock.net/t/1612857/i-found-out-why-biostar-isnt-selling/10#post_25560855)

That's quite a drop. The ambient is 2C lower today, but this still leaves another 6C difference with before. Considering that my front intake is 1050 RPM and the other low side fan is 1200 RPM, if i put higher RPM fans, i could make drop furher. But with noise... However, i think the main problem is VRM temp, so if i could fit a slim Scythe behind the motherboard tray, i think it would be the definitive move. This ASrock has decent brand mosfets (NXP low RDSon), but the problem is that they are few. So if i were to cool them actively, i think the CPU temp would plummet. Anyway, for now, the temp is acceptable. Until next summer i will have replaced the mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I find it funny I never needed a socket fan. Don't even use vrm fans (Yay water cooling)
> 
> Not saying don't use one. Just I don't


I never needed a socket fan before either. But when you have crappy motherboard, no water cooler can save you.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I find it funny I never needed a socket fan. Don't even use vrm fans (Yay water cooling)
> 
> Not saying don't use one. Just I don't
> 
> 
> 
> Made it such a habit to use VRM cooling I use it with LN2..... and the fan usually stops turning lol. Maybe next time I'll leave that fan off the board for those LN runs!!
Click to expand...

I don't bother accept on GFX cards when running LN2. I found the H/S would freeze up when running full pot didn't think a fan would help. Even on CB chips I get condensate on the VRM H/S


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I find it funny I never needed a socket fan. Don't even use vrm fans (Yay water cooling)
> 
> Not saying don't use one. Just I don't


in my experience with the crappy asrock killer and the sabertooth i needed socket fans when water cooling otherwise socket temp would be at times 25c higher...on air it wasnt as bad...air over the vrms and such without...but since my new overkill on rads i noticed without the fan it was closer to the core temperature than before without a fan...perhaps thats why youve never needed one....overkill and 1 million fans


----------



## Undervolter

Speaking of crappy Asrock, small update. Despite the fact that the VRM heatsink doesn't get hotter than 60C, i measured with IR thermometer the back of the motherboard, at the VRM area. There is a difference. The center of the VRM is hotter, the 2 extremities are cooler, by 10C. On the center, the measurements were:

Idle : 52C
IBT AVX: 99C.

That's a bit scary and makes you wonder why motherboard manufacturers don't put a bigger VRM cooler, instead of just having RMAs, unsatisfied customers, etc.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, i don't care about colours. You gave me an idea though. I took it off, put it as rear exhaust and took the rear exhaust and put it at its place as top side fan. Problem solved. Now it's silent as you say. Lesson learnt. This is a fan for exhaust. Also, my temps fell. At the 9th IBT Test (to have the same reference), the CPU temp fell from 68C to 60C.
> 
> 
> 
> (Before http://www.overclock.net/t/1612857/i-found-out-why-biostar-isnt-selling/10#post_25560855)
> 
> That's quite a drop. The ambient is 2C lower today, but this still leaves another 6C difference with before. Considering that my front intake is 1050 RPM and the other low side fan is 1200 RPM, if i put higher RPM fans, i could make drop furher. But with noise... However, i think the main problem is VRM temp, so if i could fit a slim Scythe behind the motherboard tray, i think it would be the definitive move. This ASrock has decent brand mosfets (NXP low RDSon), but the problem is that they are few. So if i were to cool them actively, i think the CPU temp would plummet. Anyway, for now, the temp is acceptable. Until next summer i will have replaced the mobo.
> I never needed a socket fan before either. But when you have crappy motherboard, no water cooler can save you.


Trivia about the AC F12: They are coded by color as well as by the label. There are many different versions and some are bad while some rival the Gentle Typhoons. The F12 PWM CO is a good one especially in pull mode. It looks like you got the one that they put on their coolers. That is an especially good one and is rare.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Trivia about the AC F12: They are coded by color as well as by the label. There are many different versions and some are bad while some rival the Gentle Typhoons. The F12 PWM CO is a good one especially in pull mode. It looks like you got the one that they put on their coolers. That is an especially good one and is rare.


Well, i don't think i got a cooler model,because the connector has 3 pin cable. I think, judging by the specs, that it's this one:

https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/f12.html

Although, now that i 've put it as exhaust and set in bios to "full on", it runs at 1550 RPM. The previous exhaust was 1400RPM. However, this Arctic appears to be moving much more air.


----------



## Undervolter

Has anyone else tried to measure the temperature on the back of the motherboard corresponding to the VRM area? I googled a bit to find if there is a universally accepted "safe temp" for mosfets, but came out with nothing.


----------



## Undervolter

Ghetto rig, take 2! Woo hoo!

Took the Scythe 60mm fan, and anchored it between the Arctic F12 case fan and the 8pin power cable with zip tie.

Result. Again, at the 9th IBT AVX test:



CPU 55,5C (vs 60 before).

The best part! Measured the mosfets on the back side of the motherboard with IR thermometer. Max temp 88C, most of the time was between 85C and 77C. That's 11C drop in the worst case, 22C in the best.

Considering that the hardest thing i will do (x264) draws 20W less, I 'd say i am ok! I mean, i have 5 Asrock 970 Extreme3. I couldn't just sit and consider them all wasted, could it? Undervolting and VRM fan FTW!


















I am not even sure it's worth it to buy yet another motherboard at this point. I still have the 2 Giga UD3P, who are 8 phases anyway. In total i have 5 spare motherboards. Heck at that VRM temp, even if they die one every year, i will still make 5 years out of them...

I will also change thermal pads and paste on northbridges if i find time at Xmas. This Asrock currently runs better than the UD3P i 'd say. At least no USB or audio glitches. It's a shame to replace it. Also, i was surprised at how many fan headers this non fully ATX motherboard has. They came in handy.

Boy, that was a happy ending for an adventurous undervolting story! Never had so much trouble with a motherboard undervolted before! After all, a mosfet doesn't know in how many phases you 've put it in. It only knows if it's sweating or not. I bet many overclockers have worse temps than mine on the back of their mobo...

So, yeah, it's 4+1 phase, but the mosfet stays at 88C at IBT. Not too bad.

P.S.: Did i mention that i have to buy a lot of these wonderful Scythe 60mm fans? Yes, i did!







They do the job and are silent too! I actually have a multiheader thing that is adhesive to any flat surface of the case you want and you can connect something like 4+ fans on it. Never used it. I could put another Scythe fan on the northbridge too, like i had it before with that thingie...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I still have the 2 Giga UD3P, who are 8 phases anyway.


4 with a doubler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> makes you wonder why motherboard manufacturers don't put a bigger VRM cooler, instead of just having RMAs, unsatisfied customers, etc.


Segmentation and penny-pinching.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 4 with a doubler.
> Segmentation and penny-pinching.


1) I don't know who invented this nomenclature, but i find it moronic and i will never adopt it. To me, the logical thing to say, is that it is "8+2 phases using doubler" or "8+2 phases doubled". Because the motherboard still has double the amount of mosfets and chokes compared to the normal 4+1 phase. As a result, they are not comparable, neither in heat tolerance nor in overclocking potential. The only thing the doubler does, is split a signal. Besides, most if not all AM3+ motherboards, use doublers. I went to 4.5Ghz IBT stable on the UD3P, without using any VRM fan and without installing a 2nd side fan. Not even close to the "normal" 4+1, such as the Asrock.

2) Very true.And they probably think that it's worth the RAM risk, compared to spending more on every single motherboard. In the specific case of the 970 Extreme3, they became even more inventive, since at a couple of years after release, they simply quietly removed the FX8320/50 from the CPU compatibility list. Maybe this way they can even deny RMA: "What? You want RMA and you had 8350??? But, it was never supported, look at our website!".


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 4 with a doubler.
> Segmentation and penny-pinching.
> 
> 
> 
> . The only thing the doubler does, is split a signal. Besides, most if not all AM3+ motherboards, use doublers.
Click to expand...

Not the good ones. They say there's "no difference" aside from voltage frequency but I believe that's BS.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not the good ones. They say there's "no difference" aside from voltage frequency but I believe that's BS.


There should be a difference. I am not good with these things and it's a long time since i read it, but, my understand is that the use of doublers, will increase the load on the mosfets, because they will have less time between phase switch compared to full 8 phases. This will result in more heat in the doubled phase. However, it still twice as good as a 4+1 phase, cause it has double the chokes/components, so the same job is done by double the components. The full 8 phase, will have double the components and double the "relax" time for the mosfets. At least i think.


----------



## Johan45

There are many different scheme when it comes to doubling some better than others. This is taken from Sin's guide here http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide if you want some reading.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There are many different scheme when it comes to doubling some better than others. This is taken from Sin's guide here http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide if you want some reading.


I 've seen this before, but for practical purposes it means little. Half of that is about quadruplers too, which is not doubling, it's quadrupling. All i know, is that all doubled motherboards that have appeared in the forum, are much closer to the results of the "true 8 phase", than to the results of the 4 phase. More important is the quality and amperage of the mosfets at this point, cause the Biostar TA790 is 6 phase too, but its results were worse than the 4 of the Asrock 970 extreme3.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ghetto rig, take 2! Woo hoo!
> 
> Took the Scythe 60mm fan, and anchored it between the Arctic F12 case fan and the 8pin power cable with zip tie.
> 
> Result. Again, at the 9th IBT AVX test:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 55,5C (vs 60 before).
> 
> The best part! Measured the mosfets on the back side of the motherboard with IR thermometer. Max temp 88C, most of the time was between 85C and 77C. That's 11C drop in the worst case, 22C in the best.
> 
> Considering that the hardest thing i will do (x264) draws 20W less, I 'd say i am ok! I mean, i have 5 Asrock 970 Extreme3. I couldn't just sit and consider them all wasted, could it? Undervolting and VRM fan FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not even sure it's worth it to buy yet another motherboard at this point. I still have the 2 Giga UD3P, who are 8 phases anyway. In total i have 5 spare motherboards. Heck at that VRM temp, even if they die one every year, i will still make 5 years out of them...
> 
> I will also change thermal pads and paste on northbridges if i find time at Xmas. This Asrock currently runs better than the UD3P i 'd say. At least no USB or audio glitches. It's a shame to replace it. Also, i was surprised at how many fan headers this non fully ATX motherboard has. They came in handy.
> 
> Boy, that was a happy ending for an adventurous undervolting story! Never had so much trouble with a motherboard undervolted before! After all, a mosfet doesn't know in how many phases you 've put it in. It only knows if it's sweating or not. I bet many overclockers have worse temps than mine on the back of their mobo...
> 
> So, yeah, it's 4+1 phase, but the mosfet stays at 88C at IBT. Not too bad.
> 
> P.S.: Did i mention that i have to buy a lot of these wonderful Scythe 60mm fans? Yes, i did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do the job and are silent too! I actually have a multiheader thing that is adhesive to any flat surface of the case you want and you can connect something like 4+ fans on it. Never used it. I could put another Scythe fan on the northbridge too, like i had it before with that thingie...


Those boards are pretty bad, Ive owned two. For anything in the FX-4000 series they are fine, was able to push an FX-4100 to 4.7 on one actually. Anything with a higher draw than 95w stock will give you problems though. At least you found a way to make them usable for your application.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> the 15mm fans are brilliant for socket cooling!


Can I mount fan like this in Define R5 without having fan holes on side panel? Very tight space, same results with temperatures?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Those boards are pretty bad, Ive owned two. For anything in the FX-4000 series they are fine, was able to push an FX-4100 to 4.7 on one actually. Anything with a higher draw than 95w stock will give you problems though. At least you found a way to make them usable for your application.


This motherboard model is very strange. Like i said, i had its sister motherboard running [email protected] for months no problem. This one, throttled half way in IBT AVX. Its sister motherboard, which i originally used, runs 4 years later an [email protected] and has done much hard work (x264 encoding = 100% CPU load). However, i didn't measure the temp on the back of the motherboard. But somehow, it always behaved better. I 've googled this motherboard a lot over the years and there are people who throttle on 6300 stock and others who managed to overclock 83xx a bit past 4Ghz. Either there is tremendous differnece in airflow or there is a manufacturing variation. I can't find other explanation. In my local forum, at least for a year, the supposedly "gurus" were even reccommending it to budget gamers. That's also how i came to buy a bunch of them, thinking "if they are good for gamers, then they will plenty for me".







And the 1st one, like i said, never gave me problem with the [email protected] that i initially had, so i figured "even for undervolted 83xx, it won't have problem" and even bought an R2,0. Then this one comes and throttles at 4Ghz... Mysteries of the motherboards... But at least now i know that i 'd better put a VRM fan on the other one too, just to be sure.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know who invented this nomenclature, but i find it moronic and i will never adopt it. To me, the logical thing to say, is that it is "8+2 phases using doubler" or "8+2 phases doubled".


Whomever invented it wanted people to not be fooled into thinking the board has 8 true phases when it has 4 with a doubler to create 8 virtual phases.

"8+2 phases doubled" implies 16+4 as the result.

"8+2 phases using doubler" is so ambiguous in can mean 16+4 or 4 phases doubled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Because the motherboard still has double the amount of mosfets and chokes compared to the normal 4+1 phase. As a result, they are not comparable, neither in heat tolerance nor in overclocking potential. The only thing the doubler does, is split a signal. Besides, most if not all AM3+ motherboards, use doublers.


You're glossing over a bunch of things, like digital versus analog and the quality of the components.

The Stilt discussed the phase/MOSFET issue and said, while it's possible to create a native 4 phase system (without a doubler) that's superior or equivalent to the native 8 phase top-end boards' systems, it requires increased component quality. There also seems to be the issue of how much surface area is available to dissipate heat. More FETs spread around makes it easier to use a heat sink to provide more surface area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I went to 4.5Ghz IBT stable on the UD3P, without using any VRM fan and without installing a 2nd side fan. Not even close to the "normal" 4+1, such as the Asrock.


Apparently Gigabyte has dramatically downgraded the VRM system with the 2.0 version. There is no way to come close to 4.5 with the VRM sink unless you want your MOSFETs to throttle at lower clocks than that. Even with optimized air cooling on the sink in the 2.0 board the VRMs get into the mid 80s at 4.4 under Prime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I've seen this before, but for practical purposes it means little.


I would reconsider that considering the differences there, like the pseudo setup.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Whomever invented it wanted people to not be fooled into thinking the board has 8 true phases when it has 4 with a doubler to create 8 virtual phases.
> 
> "8+2 phases doubled" implies 16+4 as the result.
> "8+2 phases using doubler" is so ambiguous in can mean 16+4 or 4 phases doubled.


Then i apologize, my english isn't enough to translate from my language. In my language, saying "4+1 phase doubled", means (2+1) x2 and 8+2 doubled means (4+1) x2. Apparently in english it's the opposite.

I am not objecting on the intentions, i am objecting on the wording. Apparently i was wrong and in english it's the opposite of what i thought.
Quote:


> You're glossing over a bunch of things, like digital versus analog and the quality of the components.


What has the nature of the PWM chip have to do with the doubler? You can use doublers with both analog and digital PWM chip. Or the quality of the components? I was talking only about the nomenclature, what has quality of components have to do with that? Obviously, you can make a digital crappy phase using crap mosfets or a much better analog phase using much better mosfets. The Asrock 970 extreme3 uses digital PWM. It still throttles...

Quote:


> The Stilt discussed the phase/MOSFET issue and said, while it's possible to create a native 4 phase system (without a doubler) that's superior or equivalent to the native 8 phase top-end boards' systems, it requires increased component quality. There also seems to be the issue of how much surface area is available to dissipate heat. More FETs spread around makes it easier to use a heat sink to provide more surface area.


Obviously...My 4+1 Asrock does better than the 6+1 Biostar. Why? Because apparently, the Asrock's mosfets are either better or they get less hot. And the UD3P with doublers, does better than both of them. Self-evident things.
Quote:


> Apparently Gigabyte has dramatically downgraded the VRM system with the 2.0 version. There is no way to come close to 4.5 with the VRM sink unless you want your MOSFETs to throttle at lower clocks than that. Even with optimized air cooling on the sink in the 2.0 board the VRMs get into the mid 80s at 4.4 under Prime.
> I would reconsider that considering the differences there, like the pseudo setup.


Well, the UD3P R2.0, did get better audio... So somehow they got to keep the costs the same, cause the price sure remained the same. It's not strange that they chose to nerf the VRM...

Here's the 4.5Ghz run i had made.





With 1 front, 1 side fan, 1 rear exhaust. Truth be told, at the time i had the scotk Scythe fan on the Rasetsu, which is better than the one i use now. But the one i use now is much quieter. Never mind the 5Ghz on Open Hardware Monitor, it was glitching during IBT on the UD3P (it hangs periodically and when it defreezes it takes a second to read the clocks properly).

For the record, i had started IBT at 4.8 without throttling yet, but aborted due to the fact that the cooler was getting too hot too rapidly. The voltage at 4.5 was unoptimized. I chose it randomly just to see if i could go to 4.5.

I 've seen users in the forum with MSI 970 Gaming (6+2 digital) or ASUS M5A97 (6+2 digital), with much more fans in their cases, that can't even touch 4.5.


----------



## BulletBait

Ok, so I'm a tad confused over here. I was bored and decided to rerun some benchmarks after fiddling with my overclock again. I was trying to break that 25% stable barrier, I got 24.9%, needless to say I was a little frustrated by that. Anyways, I went with a more aggressive FSB overclock and pulled a 243 BCLK. With a final OC of 5.120 which is only 120 over the 9590.

Now, to the main point. While I was running the benchmarks I noticed something really odd on the Passmark FP test. I had almost the same gain going from a baseline 9590 as the baseline 9590 has from the baseline 8350.

I assumed this was from the more aggressive FSB clock, but any corrections would be appreciated. It honestly confuses me.



I know Passmark isn't the greatest, but I ran the gambit of all my bench programs today. Truecrypt, Cinebench, Geekbench, x264.


----------



## superstition222

How reliable is the CPU-Z bench?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undervolter*
> I've seen users in the forum with MSI 970 Gaming (6+2 digital) or ASUS M5A97 (6+2 digital), with much more fans in their cases, that can't even touch 4.5.


I've been able to, barely, Prime at 4.7 on the UD3P 2.0 but the problem is always the VRM. They just get way too hot, especially with 27.9. I managed to do the in-place FFT test for an hour at 4.7 but the VRM temp was well above spec and the ambient was very cold, with the machine sitting next to an AC floor slot. CPU temp was also very low because it's a water loop with lots of rad. Plus, LinX indicates some type of throttling starting with 4.5, as if the power delivery can't manage to cope with the demands even at reasonable heat levels (before the heat builds up too much with the VRM sink which always happens). The GFLOP performance at 4.7 is not as high as it should be, although Cinebench shows the improvement. Weirdly, too, LinX does not stress the CPU nearly as much as Prime, maybe because of its reliance on AVX.

The throttling is odder still because it shows 100% CPU utilization after the time it takes to load the test but the GFLOPs aren't good. They seem to stop improving after 4.5.

Perhaps having to increase the BCLK is the origin of these issues. The UD3P 2.0 won't boot above a 22 multi.

I finally got fed up and got a used Crosshair Z because I managed to get one of the rare EK blocks. I've had enough of the UD3P and its bottlenecks. But, for someone on air who is happy at 4.4 it's still a good enough value.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> How reliable is the CPU-Z bench?


I didn't even know they had a benchmark now. I had to google it and saw it was released last year.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> How reliable is the CPU-Z bench?
> I've been able to, barely, Prime at 4.7 on the UD3P 2.0 but the problem is always the VRM. They just get way too hot, especially with 27.9. I managed to do the in-place FFT test for an hour at 4.7 but the VRM temp was well above spec and the ambient was very cold, with the machine sitting next to an AC floor slot. CPU temp was also very low because it's a water loop with lots of rad. Plus, LinX indicates some type of throttling starting with 4.5, as if the power delivery can't manage to cope with the demands even at reasonable heat levels (before the heat builds up too much with the VRM sink which always happens). The GFLOP performance at 4.7 is not as high as it should be, although Cinebench shows the improvement. Weirdly, too, LinX does not stress the CPU nearly as much as Prime, maybe because of its reliance on AVX.
> 
> The throttling is odder still because it shows 100% CPU utilization after the time it takes to load the test but the GFLOPs aren't good. They seem to stop improving after 4.5.
> 
> Perhaps having to increase the BCLK is the origin of these issues. The UD3P 2.0 won't boot above a 22 multi.
> 
> I finally got fed up and got a used Crosshair Z because I managed to get one of the rare EK blocks. I've had enough of the UD3P and its bottlenecks. But, for someone on air who is happy at 4.4 it's still a good enough value.


I remember your efforts to go past the VRM problem. I think Stilt had mentioned once, there was some missing chip in the UD3P R2.0. How to say, we give you better audio, but we have to take something away. Besides, the UD3P R1.0, if you don't mind the crazy BIOS, at least here stole sales from the higher end models. So, if you were in Gigabyte's shoes, you 'd think "hmmm, maybe i made it a bit TOO well?".

There is also something weird going on with the base design at 4.4Ghz. In the R2, like you say, you hit VRM wall, in the R1.0, you don't hit wall, but you lose Cool N Quiet (it keeps working only up to 4.4).

Anyway, example of what i meant about stealing the higher end sales. This is not mine, it belongs to user "Supreme Dark King" on an italian forum. Cooling is Noctua D15. IBT Maximum 4.8Gghz, on 970 UD3P Rev1



^ He wasn't even an expert overclocker, he opened a thread to ask others to help him overclock better.

He actually made it to 5Ghz, but IBT would fail at test #6. And i don't think he used VRM fan. So, others see this and think "then why buy the Gigabyte 990FX"... Gigabyte gave the reply in R2.0. : "Because you won't go higher than 4.4 anymore".









Prime95 27.9 ( i use that too) in deed draws a bit more power than IBT:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/310#post_22549061

But, at least up to 4Ghz that i go, every time i passed IBT at Very High (with positive values +3.XX), i could also pass 10h Prime Blend. Now if you shoot for very high clocks, this little difference may make a difference, i don't know.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I didn't even know they had a benchmark now. I had to google it and saw it was released last year.


I've heard that it's a better measure of FX performance than Cinebench because it's not so singularly focused on FP performance. I just don't know how much of a margin of error it has between runs.

Undervolter, I definitely think segmentation is at play in the worsening of overclocking performance in the 2.0 board, including its inability to boot above 4.4 without BCLK raising.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> But, at least up to 4Ghz that i go, every time i passed IBT at Very High (with positive values +3.XX), i could also pass 10h Prime Blend. Now if you shoot for very high clocks, this little difference may make a difference, i don't know.


Ohh it DOES.
I pass every stresstest on my 4.5 ghz oc, that ran for more than three years by now. All stable, IBT is easy as pie.
But I cannot pass prime 95 for more than 10 seconds, before it goes to "ILLIGAL SUMOUT", unless I increase Voltage.
Since then I believe prime95 not to be neseccary for stresstesting, considering I never really crashed in the past years of heavy use.
Although I know it is technically not stable. Still the same after all these years.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I've heard that it's a better measure of FX performance than Cinebench because it's not so singularly focused on FP performance. I just don't know how much of a margin of error it has between runs.


That's one of the reasons I like Passmark, personally, even if it is synthetic. Gives you a measure of everything, then a final 'consolidated' score.

I can run the CPU-Z bench if you'd like. I have the program, just didn't know they had a benchmark now since I never went looking for one since they'd never had one.







I'll just edit the score into here.

Edit: That benchmark went faster then I thought.
1504 Single
9765 Multi

http://valid.x86.fr/bench/nltkpd
Pretty good amount above the stock i7-6700K Haswell in multi. Which is weird still I think since the 9590 is just below the it supposedly.
Just below the stock i3-4130 Haswell in single. Also with the 9590 being way down the list there below the i5-3350.

I'm seriously scratching my head of why I'm getting such better scores then baseline 9590s.







Really just isn't making sense to me right now.

Edit 2: I reran it a few times. Single thread seems to have an error of about .005% between runs. Multi thread is an error of about .01% between runs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I like Passmark, personally, even if it is synthetic. Gives you a measure of everything, then a final 'consolidated' score.
> 
> I can run the CPU-Z bench if you'd like. I have the program, just didn't know they had a benchmark now since I never went looking for one since they'd never had one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just edit the score into here.
> 
> Edit: That benchmark went faster then I thought.
> 1504 Single
> 9765 Multi
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bench/nltkpd
> Pretty good amount above the stock i7-6700K Haswell in multi. Which is weird still I think since the 9590 is just below the it supposedly.
> Just below the stock i3-4130 Haswell in single. Also with the 9590 being way down the list there below the i5-3350.
> 
> I'm seriously scratching my head of why I'm getting such better scores then baseline 9590s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really just isn't making sense to me right now.
> 
> Edit 2: I reran it a few times. Single thread seems to have an error of about .005% between runs. Multi thread is an error of about .01% between runs.


Nice score man. I wonder why your scores are tripled as high as mine. I am running 4.8GHz and you 5.1GHz..

How can you see it in the graph? I did a validation but i couldn't see the graph you showed.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score man. I wonder why your scores are tripled as high as mine. I am running 4.8GHz and you 5.1GHz..
> 
> How can you see it in the graph? I did a validation but i couldn't see the graph you showed.


what score are you getting for multi?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what score are you getting for multi?


Single is only 506 and multi is 3541, seems a bit low if you ask me or are these scores okay?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Single is only 506 and multi is 3541, seems a bit low if you ask me or are these scores okay?


no those are low for 4.8

i get
1423 and 8886 @4.8

make sure u got 8 threads showing under multi bit like this


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Single is only 506 and multi is 3541, seems a bit low if you ask me or are these scores okay?


As gert says it's looking low. This is my 8370 at 4.8, ran about a month ago.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no those are low for 4.8
> 
> i get
> 1423 and 8886 @4.8
> 
> make sure u got 8 threads showing under multi bit like this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


^ Double check as mentioned above, Mr. Hurricane. Your score should be at least double what you've got at a bare minimum.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah that is only 1/3rd what you should be getting.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah i see now. I am using the previous version which is an beta version of the benchmark...

I need the newer version but it seems there is no Asus version only the ROG and i want the TUF version. It seems that you cannot update it anymore but have to install a new one instead unfortunately.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i see now. I am using the previous version which is an beta version of the benchmark...
> 
> I need the newer version but it seems there is no Asus version only the ROG and i want the TUF version. It seems that you cannot update it anymore but have to install a new one instead unfortunately.


just get the normal version dude no need for tuf download it and post your score


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> just get the normal version dude no need for tuf download it and post your score


lol yeah. But i'm kinda anal with such things, i have TUF motherboard now so i need TUF CPU-Z lol.

Here are my scores: http://valid.x86.fr/bench/5xbjps/8

Much better indeed.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah. But i'm kinda anal with such things, i have TUF motherboard now so i need TUF CPU-Z lol.
> 
> Here are my scores: http://valid.x86.fr/bench/5xbjps/8
> 
> Much better indeed.


erm.....cant have ya beating me!!!!! right im on a mission


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> erm.....cant have ya beating me!!!!! right im on a mission


lol, i didn't expect anything else hehe. Let us see what you got Gerty


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, i didn't expect anything else hehe. Let us see what you got Gerty


getting closer









http://valid.x86.fr/bench/abrdu2


----------



## zila

Here's Mine: http://valid.x86.fr/bench/4bmush


----------



## hurricane28

Nice runs guys, scores seems pretty similar.

My chip doesn't like 5GHz, even at very high vcore it keeps throttling down.. o well, i am happy with 4.8GHz so far.


----------



## hurricane28

I discovered that my Noctua fans don't ramp up under full load.. Corsair link software... ugh, tomorrow, i'm tired headed for bed. Good night peeps.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> That's one of the reasons I like Passmark, personally, even if it is synthetic. Gives you a measure of everything, then a final 'consolidated' score.
> 
> I can run the CPU-Z bench if you'd like. I have the program, just didn't know they had a benchmark now since I never went looking for one since they'd never had one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just edit the score into here.
> 
> Edit: That benchmark went faster then I thought.
> 1504 Single
> 9765 Multi
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bench/nltkpd
> Pretty good amount above the stock i7-6700K Haswell in multi. Which is weird still I think since the 9590 is just below the it supposedly.
> Just below the stock i3-4130 Haswell in single. Also with the 9590 being way down the list there below the i5-3350.
> 
> I'm seriously scratching my head of why I'm getting such better scores then baseline 9590s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really just isn't making sense to me right now.
> 
> Edit 2: I reran it a few times. Single thread seems to have an error of about .005% between runs. Multi thread is an error of about .01% between runs.


Bullet I see you got 290x xfire and 280x, dual monitors?


----------



## BulletBait

Yeah, I've got an old ACER monitor for desktop stuff and a Samsung Freesync Curved monitor for games.

I sometimes (most of the time







) leave the 280x unplugged since it's on air. Both my 290s are blocked along with everything else in the system (CPU, NB, VRMs). Keeps from dumping more heat into the system from the bottom radiators to the top radiators.

The 280x is really only a backup for when I start messing with the 290s OCs and BIOS'. Or need to have something open that I half focus on while running a game.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I'm seriously scratching my head of why I'm getting such better scores then baseline 9590s.


One or more of the following, possibly:

1) The benchmark may have been revised without them updating the 9590's score. That would be very sloppy/unprofessional.

2) The 9590 is throttling.

3) The cruddy turbo of Piledriver is causing a drop of multi performance. This is where my money is.

AMD put 5 GHz turbo on 9590 for PR but they should have, at least, released other 9000 series CPUs with no turbo: One at 4.6 (9370), one at 4.5 (9350), and one at 4.4 (9320).

My 8370E at 4.7 beat the 9590's score handily.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 3) The cruddy turbo of Piledriver is causing a drop of multi performance. This is where my money is.


This is probably it when you put it that way.

My Passmark single thread score only got 150 over the 9590 where the 9590 goes 250 over the 8350.



Or something like that... It doesn't bother me too much. Just seems a bit wack. Maybe AMD will improve their turbo with Zen as well. Turbo was new when Bulldozer released being the first implementation by AMD, (while Intel had it on the Nehalem series in 2008) and Piledriver was more focused on fixing as much of the IPC/Power problems of Bulldozer as humanly possible. I think turbo was at the bottom of their list of improvements to do and the 9xxx series of chips were just factory OCed Piledrivers.


----------



## mus1mus

Come on guys, if it's a stock 9590, what would you expect?


----------



## Mega Man

/wrist

the worst of the worst happened......

colorado is now part of the data cap comcast is landing on everyone......

my fav part is the highlighted parts of the pic below.....

( please note i edited out info about me - my useage and chart ) and please note, i snipped this together from the email i got



first, my bill is not going down.... so where am i paying less, second.... we get to get "comfortable" with a plan, we dont want !

/sigh, we need to end the monopoly, in longmont co. they gt sick of waiting for the new fiber network, so the city paid for the new infrastructure. lets hope all of CO does this, longmont co.... 1 gig fiber is $60 !!!!! per month

/wrist


----------



## BulletBait

I think I should have put a baseline 8150 in my comparison graph now that I think about it. I just wanted to see the comparison between a stock 8350, AMD's version of OCing an an 8350, Intel's high-end that everyone tells me to 'upgrade' to, and my own 8350.

Comparing it to the trainwreck that was Bulldozer would have been hilarious, to me at least, though.

Edit: I also think the guy above me misposted... I thought for a second there I had exceeded my mobile data cap and almost had a heart attack.

Edit 2: I did just look at the CPU-Z generated graph and nearly doubled both single and multi thread scores of the 8150.







That's hilariously terrible. I'm sorry.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /wrist
> 
> the worst of the worst happened......
> 
> colorado is now part of the data cap comcast is landing on everyone......
> 
> my fav part is the highlighted parts of the pic below.....
> 
> ( please note i edited out info about me - my useage and chart ) and please note, i snipped this together from the email i got
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first, my bill is not going down.... so where am i paying less, second.... we get to get "comfortable" with a plan, we dont want !
> 
> /sigh, we need to end the monopoly, in longmont co. they gt sick of waiting for the new fiber network, so the city paid for the new infrastructure. lets hope all of CO does this, longmont co.... 1 gig fiber is $60 !!!!! per month
> 
> /wrist


It's unconscionable what US telecoms are able to get away with. Just a bunch of cartels selling internet access instead of drugs, taking infrastructure and regional-rights benefits from taxpayers and passing on new costs instead of new savings as recompense.


----------



## Mega Man

ikr...... my fav moment in comcast history

now i dont necessarily believe in net neutrality nor this talk show host.. but this is awesome imo ...




edit see 7:18 for monopolies


----------



## Kalistoval

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /wrist
> 
> the worst of the worst happened......
> 
> colorado is now part of the data cap comcast is landing on everyone......
> 
> my fav part is the highlighted parts of the pic below.....
> 
> ( please note i edited out info about me - my useage and chart ) and please note, i snipped this together from the email i got
> 
> 
> 
> first, my bill is not going down.... so where am i paying less, second.... we get to get "comfortable" with a plan, we dont want !
> 
> /sigh, we need to end the monopoly, in longmont co. they gt sick of waiting for the new fiber network, so the city paid for the new infrastructure. lets hope all of CO does this, longmont co.... 1 gig fiber is $60 !!!!! per month
> 
> /wrist






I guess no more jacking in so much huh nt warrior.


----------



## Mega Man

nothing will stop me, $50 is small price to pay... heres hoping to local fiber like longmont


----------



## Kalistoval

I just don't know what it is, can this be any faster?. Sheesh..........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /wrist
> 
> the worst of the worst happened......
> 
> colorado is now part of the data cap comcast is landing on everyone......


I just saw that here in Mi this week too.
You should see the email I got from mom (at 84 yrs old) asking about it, wasn't a pretty site.


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> Can I mount fan like this in Define R5 without having fan holes on side panel? Very tight space, same results with temperatures?


Anyone?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I just don't know what it is, can this be any faster?. Sheesh..........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can't tell if you're serious or trolling... Comparing it to something that has 1/2 the cores and 1/4 the threads. I really have no idea where you're going with this.

I'm more inclined to believe you're trolling otherwise you'd pose this question in the Intel section and you'd never compare that proc to a Piledriver anyways. Therefore, I will not feed the troll









@SteelBox
Sorry, I think I stole the conversation. You can, but you won't get the same ∆t. You're pretty much going to push a lot of stale and hot air that leaks in from around the motherboard and sides of the case itself. The fan itself also won't get the same kind of air flow since the vacuum will be much deeper as it pulls from the edges of the blade and a much smaller air volume, if I remember the R5 case is very tight between the panel and mobo seperator. I bet you'll see a couple of degrees, but you want that fresh cool air hitting it to maximize your ∆t. Therefore, holes in the side.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> /wrist
> 
> the worst of the worst happened......
> 
> colorado is now part of the data cap comcast is landing on everyone......
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that here in Mi this week too.
> You should see the email I got from mom (at 84 yrs old) asking about it, wasn't a pretty site.
Click to expand...

creating fake demand of a limitless product.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I just don't know what it is, can this be any faster?. Sheesh..........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if you're serious or trolling... Comparing it to something that has 1/2 the cores and 1/4 the threads. I really have no idea where you're going with this.
> 
> I'm more inclined to believe you're trolling otherwise you'd pose this question in the Intel section and you'd never compare that proc to a Piledriver anyways. Therefore, I will not feed the troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SteelBox
> Sorry, I think I stole the conversation. You can, but you won't get the same ∆t. You're pretty much going to push a lot of stale and hot air that leaks in from around the motherboard and sides of the case itself. The fan itself also won't get the same kind of air flow since the vacuum will be much deeper as it pulls from the edges of the blade and a much smaller air volume, if I remember the R5 case is very tight between the panel and mobo seperator. I bet you'll see a couple of degrees, but you want that fresh cool air hitting it to maximize your ∆t. Therefore, holes in the side.
Click to expand...

fyi this club is a place where we owners talk, not just about fx. it has been since day 1.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi this club is a place where we owners talk, not just about fx. it has been since day 1.


The 'sheesh' was what threw me off, seemed unnecessarily sarcastic. So, I'm sorry.

(*Redacted sarcastic comment of my own.*) I'm not going to lie... I really wanted to make one, but I don't want to have to disappear from the forum for a year again. I get bored at work...


----------



## Mega Man

np just letting you know


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's unconscionable what US telecoms are able to get away with. Just a bunch of cartels selling internet access instead of drugs, taking infrastructure and regional-rights benefits from taxpayers and passing on new costs instead of new savings as recompense.


Try satellite Internet. It's even worse. At least when one pays through the nose for Verizon one gets reasonably adequate performance. Even the throttling is semi-usable unlike Exede's which basically shuts your service down. When you can't even load Amazon.com or Ebay you know it's not even as good as dialup. So much for their "liberty" plan. Exede once offered unlimited data at night but replaced that with "liberty". "Liberty" means you get throttled instead of having your service simply cut off. That's what Exede says. In reality, much of the time your service is throttled to the point of oblivion. (10, 18, and 30 GB plans for high prices!)

Then they scam you into signing a super-long contract so you won't have to pay through the nose so much to rent their modem. But, you pay $15 for every month of early cancellation which adds up to a lot if you cancel a 2 year contract. Meanwhile, while being privileged to pay triple what one paid for more than double the data with no caps or throttling from Time Warner one gets massive latency. (We averaged 60 GB per month with Time Warner for roughly $50-60 a month and Exede tops out at 30 GB for $150 a month.) Verizon charges to rent its modem as well and the cost per month is about the same but it has better latency and semi-usable throttling.

But, yes, broadband in the US is mainly a joke. Now that TW is apparently merging with Comcast its service quality is going to go down the drain I bet. TW has done stealth throttling, too. If one torrents, not even heavily, one has to periodically call to get the service speed fixed I've noticed. Strange "issues" will crop up that are suddenly gone when you get through to the competent tech support in Ohio rather than the incompetent people in Kentucky.

Compare our broadband with what's available in Finland, with that country having half our population density per square mile.

Satellite providers do not negotiate, either. It's their way or the highway. Don't plan on asking them to increase your cap for a lower price or anything like that. To them you're privileged to pay them ridiculous amounts of money for subpar service. Verizon is the same. Time Warner will negotiate. If you try to negotiate with a satellite provider they're likely to do cute things like lecture you about not trying to watch Netflix in high definition.







Good luck watching _any_ Netflix with those data caps.


----------



## Kalistoval

I have 0 experience with Intel I am sure some one in here can point out anything that can help max this out. I think it has more potential, still have my 8370 Saber and 32GB of ram sitting in a box. That hit 5Ghz with decent ram and nb clocks. Apples to Oranges yes but their has to be more that I can tap into I have a 2695 v3 Haswell Es, it works but feels lack luster It could just be me and my inadequate Intel expertise. This QHUY 2.00 does very well when it comes to after effects, cyberlink, dvd fab, handbreak, I expected a bit to much from ddr 4 I mean 12 12 12 2400 is that any good?!?! ..................


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I expected a bit to much from ddr 4 I mean 12 12 12 2400 is that any good?!?! ..................


DDR4, as far as I've seen, has mainly been good for decreasing power consumption rather than increasing performance - more server-oriented. However, the higher-rated stuff apparently does help Skylake to scale better according to the grapevine I've heard recently. This is in contrast to early reviews that showed anything above 2133 didn't bottleneck but also didn't increase performance significantly. Perhaps one needs to have a heavy overclock to benefit from faster-than-2400 RAM?

See the Dirt screenshot from this article to see my point:
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/198894-raming-speed-does-boosting-ddr4-to-3200mhz-improve-overall-performance


----------



## mus1mus

2400 12-12-12-1T will perform less than a 2666 13-13-13-1T in both bandwidth and latency in X99.

You shouldn't bother with less than 2666 in the platform, matter of fact. That is, if your set-up allows Mem OC.

EDIT: I did run 2 3200 13-13-13-34-1T with pretty tight secondaries, 2666 10-10-10-24-1T and 3200 dramatically wins. That is with a 6C/12T processor.


----------



## Kalistoval

This ram is 3200 Mhz the issue is that this is a broadwell ep and I dont know what I'm doing ha!.


----------



## superstition222

Did you activate its XMP profile in BIOS?


----------



## Kalistoval

Yes the problem I am facing is the blck will only take 103.34 x 23, even if I drop the multi and increase the blck I black screen. I have reduced both multi and NB while upping bclk to no avail and xmp increases the bclk.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't use XMP. It's a surefire way to instability with X99 and EP chips.

Use Manual OC.
Set RAM Speed to 3200
Set Primary timings to what the kit is rated for
Set a good Voltage value for the DRAM i.e. 1.4V
There's another Voltage for the RAM to set. VTDDR that is 1/2 of your VDIMM or VDDR
Set a good amount of VCCSA to allow high speed RAM, i.e +0.100

Try


----------



## Kalistoval

What kinda of NB clock should I target, Im going to have to oc via bclk and my multi goes to x25 bout is only effective on 2 cores other than that its x23 x100


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> What kinda of NB clock should I target, Im going to have to oc via bclk and my multi goes to x25 bout is only effective on 2 cores other than that its x23 x100


You shouldn't. It has been locked down on BWE chips. Not even OC socket allows that.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice runs guys, scores seems pretty similar.
> 
> My chip doesn't like 5GHz, even at very high vcore it keeps throttling down.. o well, i am happy with 4.8GHz so far.


Could you possible share your bios setting for 4.8Ghz


----------



## onurbulbul

Pc doesn't post at 4.9 so I really wish 4.8ghz


----------



## onurbulbul

Do you guys enable Hpc mode in bios?


----------



## Kalistoval

Ya I can change the NB frequency all the way up to x25 and the cpu multi all the way to x25 except the cpu multi will remain x23 effective across all cores


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Ya I can change the NB frequency all the way up to x25 and the cpu multi all the way to x25 except the cpu multi will remain x23 effective across all cores


That's perfectly what it is supposed to do.

You will need high clocked Xeons really for gaming.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Could you possible share your bios setting for 4.8Ghz


Sure no problem man, are you planning on getting that kind of clock speed on the UD3 or do you have another board?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> @SteelBox
> Sorry, I think I stole the conversation. You can, but you won't get the same ∆t. You're pretty much going to push a lot of stale and hot air that leaks in from around the motherboard and sides of the case itself. The fan itself also won't get the same kind of air flow since the vacuum will be much deeper as it pulls from the edges of the blade and a much smaller air volume, if I remember the R5 case is very tight between the panel and mobo seperator. I bet you'll see a couple of degrees, but you want that fresh cool air hitting it to maximize your ∆t. Therefore, holes in the side.


No drilling holes in the side, elegance of Define R5







In that case I will put fan only on VRM, I think that will help, 4-5C down will be enough.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's perfectly what it is supposed to do.
> 
> You will need high clocked Xeons really for gaming.


So what I did was select 2400 mhz dial in 133 on the bclk x25 multi even though its really x23, and x25 ring ratio all at CL 16 no post


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sure no problem man, are you planning on getting that kind of clock speed on the UD3 or do you have another board?


Lets say im just dreaming


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> No drilling holes in the side, elegance of Define R5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I will put fan only on VRM, I think that will help, 4-5C down will be enough.


Booooorrrriiiing.









You can do it, you just won't see the same ∆t of 10-20 that he was getting. You're also likely to experience high vibration on the fan from how tight the R5 case is. Of course, if anyone else disagrees, I'll be more then willing to say do it. That's just how I see it going inside that case with no exterior air source to pull from behind it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> So what I did was select 2400 mhz dial in 133 on the bclk x25 multi even though its really x23, and x25 ring ratio all at CL 16 no post


So, it doesn't allow you to run or gives you an option to set RAM to 3200 without touching the BCLK?

you should stay at 100 MHz.


----------



## Kalistoval

@mus1mus


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











It goes 1333, 1600, 1866 (totally ignores 1866 ) 2133 and 2400. It does however let me select pre baked timings depending on IC. They are broken up into catagories like Elpidia, Sk Hynix, and Samsung and have sub categories with timings and speeds


----------



## mus1mus

What's the max DRAM Frequency option it allows?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the max DRAM Frequency option it allows?


2400mhz

what should i set sa voltage and vccio?


----------



## onurbulbul

Here's my poor 4.4Ghz oc


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 2400mhz
> 
> what should i set sa voltage and vccio?


That depends.

Considering you have a processor that wasn't really intended to overclock.

Best bet is to maximise what it does. If 2.5 GHz is the max for both core and cache, you will have to live with it.

VCCIN may not need 1.975. In fact, I can OC a 6C with 1.8V. Leave things to auto and focuse on the RAM. Power Saving Options and Limiters to max.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's unconscionable what US telecoms are able to get away with. Just a bunch of cartels selling internet access instead of drugs, taking infrastructure and regional-rights benefits from taxpayers and passing on new costs instead of new savings as recompense.
> 
> 
> 
> Try satellite Internet. It's even worse. At least when one pays through the nose for Verizon one gets reasonably adequate performance. Even the throttling is semi-usable unlike Exede's which basically shuts your service down. When you can't even load Amazon.com or Ebay you know it's not even as good as dialup. So much for their "liberty" plan. Exede once offered unlimited data at night but replaced that with "liberty". "Liberty" means you get throttled instead of having your service simply cut off. That's what Exede says. In reality, much of the time your service is throttled to the point of oblivion. (10, 18, and 30 GB plans for high prices!)
> 
> Then they scam you into signing a super-long contract so you won't have to pay through the nose so much to rent their modem. But, you pay $15 for every month of early cancellation which adds up to a lot if you cancel a 2 year contract. Meanwhile, while being privileged to pay triple what one paid for more than double the data with no caps or throttling from Time Warner one gets massive latency. (We averaged 60 GB per month with Time Warner for roughly $50-60 a month and Exede tops out at 30 GB for $150 a month.) Verizon charges to rent its modem as well and the cost per month is about the same but it has better latency and semi-usable throttling.
> 
> But, yes, broadband in the US is mainly a joke. Now that TW is apparently merging with Comcast its service quality is going to go down the drain I bet. TW has done stealth throttling, too. If one torrents, not even heavily, one has to periodically call to get the service speed fixed I've noticed. Strange "issues" will crop up that are suddenly gone when you get through to the competent tech support in Ohio rather than the incompetent people in Kentucky.
> 
> Compare our broadband with what's available in Finland, with that country having half our population density per square mile.
> 
> Satellite providers do not negotiate, either. It's their way or the highway. Don't plan on asking them to increase your cap for a lower price or anything like that. To them you're privileged to pay them ridiculous amounts of money for subpar service. Verizon is the same. Time Warner will negotiate. If you try to negotiate with a satellite provider they're likely to do cute things like lecture you about not trying to watch Netflix in high definition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck watching _any_ Netflix with those data caps.
Click to expand...

2/0.5 connection for $95 USD a month with a 25GB data cap

That is what I'm currently on (Satellite) and I've got OCN in Mobile mode most of the time so the page actually loads.

Not trying to contend for the worlds worst internet but sometimes when you have it so good you forget how worse off others can be









And there is a point to Data caps for Sat net, there is a finite amount of bandwidth it can process so that is why they are in place.

On the bright side I'll be going to a new Sat soon so then it'll be a 25/5 connection, same price and 50GB a month, I might actually get to watch some Youtube now


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2/0.5 connection for $95 USD a month with a 25GB data cap
> 
> That is what I'm currently on (Satellite) and I've got OCN in Mobile mode most of the time so the page actually loads.
> 
> Not trying to contend for the worlds worst internet but sometimes when you have it so good you forget how worse off others can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is a point to Data caps for Sat net, there is a finite amount of bandwidth it can process so that is why they are in place.
> 
> On the bright side I'll be going to a new Sat soon so then it'll be a 25/5 connection, same price and 50GB a month, I might actually get to watch some Youtube now


damn thats expensive...so glad im on cable 200mbps/12mbps for £50 a month with no cap inc phone line


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 2/0.5 connection for $95 USD a month with a 25GB data cap
> 
> That is what I'm currently on (Satellite) and I've got OCN in Mobile mode most of the time so the page actually loads.
> 
> Not trying to contend for the worlds worst internet but sometimes when you have it so good you forget how worse off others can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is a point to Data caps for Sat net, there is a finite amount of bandwidth it can process so that is why they are in place.
> 
> On the bright side I'll be going to a new Sat soon so then it'll be a 25/5 connection, same price and 50GB a month, I might actually get to watch some Youtube now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats expensive...so glad im on cable 200mbps/12mbps for £50 a month with no cap inc phone line
Click to expand...

Can't compare Europe to the rest of the world, Net prices there are fairly reasonable from what I recall, I know my wife pays next to nothing for hers (100/40 Unlimited)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Can't compare Europe to the rest of the world, Net prices there are fairly reasonable from what I recall, I know my wife pays next to nothing for hers (100/40 Unlimited)


mine here is 150d/13u for 60 a month no caps through comcast although it might be coming...im on east coast so may e the caps havent made it this far or because theres still competition here it hasnt happened yet


----------



## Mega Man

Yea I get satellite data caps. I don't get wired data caps....I am looking at other options now maybe we ( Littleton) can run or own fiber network. Gonna have to see how Longmont did it


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> Here's my poor 4.4Ghz oc


Volts are quite low, if you've still got the H110 in your sig rig for cooling then you could probably push a little farther, especially with winter on its way to the northern hemisphere.


----------



## miklkit

It helps if one doesn't vote for corporate puppets and then act surprised when the corporations form monopolies. The corporations are forced to compete here.

I tried a dish but there is a redwood tree in the yard that is bigger in diameter than you are tall, so that didn't work but the dish is still there.

The house is now hardwired for both AT&T and Comcast and we switch from one to the other yearly. The AT&T contract is up on the 20th and the Comcast guy dropped by a few days ago. They will just drop the modems and stuff off at the door and I will hook it up meself. They are even bribing us with $100 gift cards now.

The corporations complain about the cost of the infrastructure but don't complain about their record profits.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Volts are quite low, if you've still got the H110 in your sig rig for cooling then you could probably push a little farther, especially with winter on its way to the northern hemisphere.


Yes, I do have H110. I'll try to push little farther tonight. My dream is 4.8. The weather is here 29c. But I've ac


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Yes, I do have H110. I'll try to push little farther tonight. My dream is 4.8. The weather is here 29c. But I've ac


It's already 5-10c here. We had like two weeks of perfect 20c weather and then baddow, it was gone.

Haven't started venting outside air into my computer yet this year though...


----------



## Kalistoval

I'm thinking about selling my Saber 8370 and 4x8 corsair vengance (32gb). Im thinking about $200 bucks thoughts?.


----------



## BulletBait

I'm thinking suicide run time. So much more fun then the hassle of selling things


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my Saber 8370 and 4x8 corsair vengance (32gb). Im thinking about $200 bucks thoughts?.


thats cheap!


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> thats cheap!


Yeah, that's like 1/3 the price of new.

Might make more parting it out individually. Sell faster bundled, but I'd start around 300-350. Hard call with the holiday season coming up and the high likelihood AMD parts go on clearance fire sale prices to clear final inventory for Zen.


----------



## hurricane28

You still haven't beaten my CPU-Z score @gertruude


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Lets say im just dreaming


Sorry dude, totally forgot to post my 4.8GHz BIOS screens. I was playing DOOM and its very addictive lol.

Here they are:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You still haven't beaten my CPU-Z score @gertruude


been busy today fella, I've not forgotten though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> been busy today fella, I've not forgotten though


Ah, that's quite alright. Looking forward to it









I don't know why, but my scores are lower at 5GHz than on 4.8GHz. Maybe my chip doesn't like 5GHz anymore or its too hard because i am also running 2600MHz CPU/NB with 2400MHz 16GB ram.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah, that's quite alright. Looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but my scores are lower at 5GHz than on 4.8GHz. Maybe my chip doesn't like 5GHz anymore or its too hard because i am also running 2600MHz CPU/NB with 2400MHz 16GB ram.


maybe not enough juice, hwinfo knocks off around 350 points if u got that running


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You still haven't beaten my CPU-Z score @gertruude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been busy today fella, I've not forgotten though
Click to expand...

Make sure you are both using the same version of that benchmark, big differences in scores between the various updates.


----------



## BulletBait

Honestly, I think the CPU-Z benchmark is a bit bunk anyways. The run is so short and light that I don't trust it as a real gauge.

It *almost* feels like their clock speed validation program repackaged as a benchmark. Which is short and light on load as well.


----------



## cssorkinman

4.9ghz 4790k for reference


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4.9ghz 4790k for reference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would say you *half* tempt me to beat your single score, but I think that would require ~6G or so since I'm 700 away, but I'll take consolation in beating your multi score by 800.

If it had been an attempt to squeeze a stable 5.3 or 5.4, I would buckle down and do my damnedest, but 6+, nope.

Nice score though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4.9ghz 4790k for reference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say you *half* tempt me to beat your single score, but I think that would require ~6G or so since I'm 700 away, but I'll take consolation in beating your multi score by 800.
> 
> If it had been an attempt to squeeze a stable 5.3 or 5.4, I would buckle down and do my damnedest, but 6+, nope.
> 
> Nice score though.
Click to expand...

It is what it is. The only real usefulness I see in benchmarks are for improving the performance of a particular system .


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 4.9ghz 4790k for reference


Nice! That's a killer ST score IME with this benchmark. I like the ST scoring for the benchmark as it lines up fairly well to my experiences with my processors. It's not the most exact test but it certainly gives a good idea of where a chip is performing in basic ST/MT applications relative to others.

SB-e still has a bit of life left in her, mild 4.6 Turbo OC.



Beats out my 8370 at 4.8 by some 300-odd points. I need to take a bit of time to tweak my HTPC's i3 6320 and my x4 845 system to see what their ST scores look like.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> SB-e still has a bit of life left in her, mild 4.6 Turbo OC.


Well, that's the only real reason I benchmark at all. I share them on Facebook for my friends regularly. It's really just to show that a 4 year old architecture that was only an improved 6 year old architecture is for the most part (using that loosely) is able to keep up with most of Intel's latest offerings.

It's the only reason I put a 6950x on my Passmark charts. I take the top Intel and more mainstream options and show the comparison.

Now, granted, you can't hit that 5.1 that I go these days because you need a lot of water and experience, but, the main point of the 83xx series being a good buy, even all these years later still stands. I will personally probably still recommend an 83xx over Intel for a year now, even after Zen releases. Depending on how software devs pick up more multithreading, I may recommend it still for another 2-4 years.

That's me though and applies to no one else.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> maybe not enough juice, hwinfo knocks off around 350 points if u got that running


idk man but i consider 1.560vcore a lot actually. It was just an dirty oc so i might get better results when i tinker with it a little more in BIOS.

Are you sure its HWINFO64 alone that gained you 350 points? I disabled it and i got 9300, i also disabled AL suite 3 but the scores are all over the place with this benchmark lol. It goes from 8900 to 9300 in several runs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Make sure you are both using the same version of that benchmark, big differences in scores between the various updates.


Yes i noticed that too. I was using the older version, the beta one, and the scores were less than half of what i am getting now. Sadly the newest version is only in Asus ROG instead of the TUF i had before, maybe if i look closely i can find it again.


----------



## hurricane28

I just took of the cooler of my GPU and replaced the old MX4 for new Cooler Master Master gel maker nano. Its the new compound of Cooler Master and its surprisingly good to be honest. I got a nice temp drop at idle, yet have to test under full load, but it looks promising.I also use it on my CPU and i get similar if not better temps than on MX4.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I just took of the cooler of my GPU and replaced the old MX4 for new Cooler Master Master gel maker nano. Its the new compound of Cooler Master and its surprisingly good to be honest. I got a nice temp drop at idle, yet have to test under full load, but it looks promising.I also use it on my CPU and i get similar if not better temps than on MX4.


I saw that paste a week ago and I'm using it right now. I used to use IC DIamond that is what I used for 5Ghz on my 8370. Anyways I having a problem with so many cores when I launch GTA V, I found a solution which is setting affinity that works via cmd at the moment I have read and watch a fair amount of tuts but can only get 4 cores set using 0F in the string.

C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /C START "GTAVLauncher.exe" /high /affinity 0F "C:\Program Files\Grand Theft Auto V\GTAVLauncher.exe".

I'm trying to understand how this patter works so I can test various configuration. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I saw that paste a week ago and I'm using it right now. I used to use IC DIamond that is what I used for 5Ghz on my 8370. Anyways I having a problem with so many cores when I launch GTA V, I found a solution which is setting affinity that works via cmd at the moment I have read and watch a fair amount of tuts but can only get 4 cores set using 0F in the string.
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /C START "GTAVLauncher.exe" /high /affinity 0F "C:\Program Files\Grand Theft Auto V\GTAVLauncher.exe".
> 
> I'm trying to understand how this patter works so I can test various configuration. Any help is greatly appreciated.


I am very happy with the result of this TIM and its performing just as good if not better as MX4 so far.

Strange, i never had that problem to be honest with that particular game. I did had some trouble with Crysis 3 though but after some googling i came to this thread: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396

I ran the timer resolution program and CPU usage went up a fair bit and Crysis 3 is running smoother than ever before, as a matter a fact, i couldn't play it at max setting at 1080p before but after the tweak i was able to play it at almost max settings 1080p with decent frames. Haven't tried this program with other games yet because i only play DOOM at the moment which is very good optimized for a change lol. I still have COD black ops 3 with all the DLC packs. So maybe after i finished DOOM i try that game instead.

Thnx for the info on the GTA 5 game though, if i decide to play it again i will try it.


----------



## lPizzal

God damn, I put in too much hope in the 970a-UD3. 4 intake fans, awesome airflow, ultra low CPU temps, backplate cooling, low hanging 150mm CPU fans for extra airflow to the VRMs and a full forged copper heatsink for the VRMs.
AAAAAnd it VRM throttles at 4.6+ghz. The "only" improvement over my h212 evo is +100mhz and dead silence with very low temps.

Due to the semi- announced drop in the FX series before the zen launch I hope to see Mobos dropping aswell.

Can someone recommend a motherboard with non-crap VRMs? Should I just pick one from the 9590 mobo recommend list and hope to get it cheaper with the (hopefully) incoming price drop?


edit: I tried the stock one, and the following two VRM heatsinks. Unfortunately, despite a little gain, both sucked hard before the boiling hot temps of the VRMs. I don't recommend these to anyone, incase someone after all these years still looks into buying one.


----------



## Kalistoval

So I have figured it out

C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /C START "GTAVLauncher.exe" /high /affinity FFFFF "C:\Program Files\Grand Theft Auto V\GTAVLauncher.exe"
Every F is 4 cores apparently I can only use 20 core for GTA V. Its a constant 60fps 1080x1920 Ultra everything maxed out with x4 msaa.


----------



## Maxcielle

just my first oc with the 8320.
I have a crosshair formula z.

I am at 4630. What temps should I be looking to? Because i'm getting mixed readings.
Should I look at core or socket temps?



Any tips regarding my settings?


----------



## onurbulbul

4.5 stable


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry dude, totally forgot to post my 4.8GHz BIOS screens. I was playing DOOM and its very addictive lol.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Well, it doesnt get better with them on ;D


TBH I don't think those intake fans on the floor of your case do anything but cause turbulence. As far as motherboards I can vouch for a Gen 1 and R2 Sabertooth and CH5FZ as super overclocking boards.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> TBH I don't think those intake fans on the floor of your case do anything but cause turbulence. As far as motherboards I can vouch for a Gen 1 and R2 Sabertooth and CH5FZ as super overclocking boards.


Thanks for the Mobo hint!
As for the turbulence... This was my concern aswell, but I have a pretty positive result. The front bottom fan used to be a Harddrive cage, leaving the under the GPU fan spot open. Putting a fan there dropped the GPU temp quite well. The dual 140s don't exactly line up with the CPU fan, so one more at the bottom I thought would be a nice thing to try. Since they spin very slow, there is no turbulence, but a larger preassure of cool air being pulled. (I compared this by turning on and off that fan)
With higher RPMs this may become a problem, but as for my silent build, it is a good addition. I don't have good measurements to back it up, since I switched to the NH-d15 at the same time, but it looks to be quite great. Also the fans on the NH-d15 barely spin on max load with my speedfan curve.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> just my first oc with the 8320.
> I have a crosshair formula z.
> 
> I am at 4630. What temps should I be looking to? Because i'm getting mixed readings.
> Should I look at core or socket temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips regarding my settings?


1. you are using the wrong version of IBT, you should download and use the one from page 1 of this thread

2. the difference between your cpu socket and core (package) is a huge 20C....

can you post your specs so we can help you more


----------



## hurricane28

Little off topic, but does anyone happen to know why my Realtec audio manager logo changes color? Mostly its gray but sometimes its red and the icon is different as well like shown in the picture. I have no idea why this happens and i would like to know why.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1. you are using the wrong version of IBT, you should download and use the one from page 1 of this thread
> 
> 2. the difference between your cpu socket and core (package) is a huge 20C....
> 
> can you post your specs so we can help you more


I was wondering about why such difference. I am using a 360 radiator.
What specs you need?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I was wondering about why such difference. I am using a 360 radiator.
> What specs you need?


you might as well post it all, your temps are very high for a 360 rad @4.6ghz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> God damn, I put in too much hope in the 970a-UD3. 4 intake fans, awesome airflow, ultra low CPU temps, backplate cooling, low hanging 150mm CPU fans for extra airflow to the VRMs and a full forged copper heatsink for the VRMs.
> AAAAAnd it VRM throttles at 4.6+ghz. The "only" improvement over my h212 evo is +100mhz and dead silence with very low temps.
> 
> Due to the semi- announced drop in the FX series before the zen launch I hope to see Mobos dropping aswell.
> 
> Can someone recommend a motherboard with non-crap VRMs? Should I just pick one from the 9590 mobo recommend list and hope to get it cheaper with the (hopefully) incoming price drop?
> 
> 
> edit: I tried the stock one, and the following two VRM heatsinks. Unfortunately, despite a little gain, both sucked hard before the boiling hot temps of the VRMs. I don't recommend these to anyone, incase someone after all these years still looks into buying one.


What rev? This board vrms are pretty good. (970a-ud3 uses same vrms as the original ud3/ud5/ud7s
At least the earlier ones do. )
What bios settings have you changed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I was wondering about why such difference. I am using a 360 radiator.
> What specs you need?
> 
> 
> 
> you might as well post it all, your temps are very high for a 360 rad @4.6ghz
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## miklkit

Holy Guacamole! That 970 board uses the same VRMs as the ud3? I used those aftermarket heat sinks on mine back in 2013. The one with the heat pipe worked best but still wasn't enough cooling and the board warped from the heat making a bad situation worse. I paid $130 for that board and by the time I got rid of it I had $220 sunk into it.

Get an ASUS Aura or Sabertooth and never look back.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What rev? This board vrms are pretty good. (970a-ud3 uses same vrms as the original ud3/ud5/ud7s
> At least the earlier ones do. )
> What bios settings have you changed?


It's a 970a-UD3 rev 1.2

I have disabled APM in bios, as it causes major throttling. I read the feature is supposed to lower powerdraw by correctly maniging power. With it the on chip power sensor says 60W, without 110W. But It constantly bumps my CPU back down to 3.4ghz. Also this was the thing causing my 



Other than that: LLC on normal. (extreme causes just stupid ridiculous Voltage boosts)
All C states disabled, with AMD cool and quiet doing a fine job of lowering clocks not under load.
Also overclocked Northbridge and HT both @ 2600mhz, but even without those it still VRM throttles.

I really wanna believe and hope you are right and it's a bios thing, caused by my mistake. My half-molten 8pin says otherwise.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Holy Guacamole! That 970 board uses the same VRMs as the ud3? I used those aftermarket heat sinks on mine back in 2013. The one with the heat pipe worked best but still wasn't enough cooling and the board warped from the heat making a bad situation worse. I paid $130 for that board and by the time I got rid of it I had $220 sunk into it.
> 
> Get an ASUS Aura or Sabertooth and never look back.


couldn't agree more


----------



## zila

Yup, spending all that time and money trying to make an inferior board do what a proper board should do is just not the way to go. I know, I've been there and learned my lessons. No more.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yup, spending all that time and money trying to make an inferior board do what a proper board should do is just not the way to go. I know, I've been there and learned my lessons. No more.


The worst thing to do as a enthusiast is to skimp on a motherboard.


----------



## zila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> The worst thing to do as a enthusiast is to skimp on a motherboard.


Exactly.









It will just come back to bite you in the ass later.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> It's a 970a-UD3 rev 1.2
> 
> I have disabled APM in bios, as it causes major throttling. I read the feature is supposed to lower powerdraw by correctly maniging power. With it the on chip power sensor says 60W, without 110W. But It constantly bumps my CPU back down to 3.4ghz. Also this was the thing causing my
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that: LLC on normal. (extreme causes just stupid ridiculous Voltage boosts)
> All C states disabled, with AMD cool and quiet doing a fine job of lowering clocks not under load.
> Also overclocked Northbridge and HT both @ 2600mhz, but even without those it still VRM throttles.
> 
> I really wanna believe and hope you are right and it's a bios thing, caused by my mistake. My half-molten 8pin says otherwise.


Yet again we arrive at the aftermath of Gigabyte's incompetence..

I am afraid its not your fault to be honest. If i am correct, the rev 1.2 has UEFI too and its almost the same UEFI BIOS as the newer revisions which is utterly useless to be honest. Go over to the Gigabyte thread and you'll see more people with the same experience as you.. I had UD5 rev 1.1 and it was a pretty decent board but all revisions later with UEFI are useless for overclocking. It doesn't stop with the BIOS though, the poor vrm heat sink design has also to do with the throttling. It makes barely contact with the vrm's and you can wobble it back an forth.

My previous board was Gigabyte G1 Gaming and the vrm's hit temps of excess 70c under load at 4.8GHz. Stock they were getting also very hot so i took off the heat sink and cleaned both heat sink and the NB carefully and applied a little bit of MX4 on it and the temps dropped between 5-10c. Later when i tried to overclock the NB as well, temps were again sky high and the board wasn't stable at all.
Later when the audio chip died i decided i had enough of this madness and contacted my retail store about it. They said i had to send the board back and they were going to test it and indeed, the board was defect and simply malfunctioning and since this was the second board that went bad on me they decided to give me credit in order to by a much better board which is the Sabertooth R3.0. Yes its more expensive but IMO its more than worth the extra 50 euro's i had to spend on it. Everything is faster needs less voltage and is more stable than the G 1 Gaming ever was and ever will be.
It was the last time i ever buy Gigabyte again.

plz don't take my word for it, ask someone who knows more than me about Gigabyte boards, his name is Undervolter.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yup, spending all that time and money trying to make an inferior board do what a proper board should do is just not the way to go. I know, I've been there and learned my lessons. No more.


It depends.

The UD3P 2.0 has the multi boot bug (anything above 22 fails) and the super-hot VRMs but it still is a very inexpensive way, if one has a Micro Center near, to get to 4.4 GHz. I paid so little for mine that it's rather hilarious. There was a sale quite a ways back. I think the board cost me $25 plus tax.

But, for someone who overclocks for fun, has a water loop, or wanted to go to 4.7 or more, the board becomes far too annoying. The time I spent dealing with the board's shortcomings - when reaching for higher clocks - overcame the low price.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> I'm thinking about selling my Saber 8370 and 4x8 corsair vengance (32gb). Im thinking about $200 bucks thoughts?.


How much for the RAM and CPU? also what speed are you running the Ram at?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What rev? This board vrms are pretty good. (970a-ud3 uses same vrms as the original ud3/ud5/ud7s
> At least the earlier ones do. )
> What bios settings have you changed?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 970a-UD3 rev 1.2
> 
> I have disabled APM in bios, as it causes major throttling. I read the feature is supposed to lower powerdraw by correctly maniging power. With it the on chip power sensor says 60W, without 110W. But It constantly bumps my CPU back down to 3.4ghz. Also this was the thing causing my
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that: LLC on normal. (extreme causes just stupid ridiculous Voltage boosts)
> All C states disabled, with AMD cool and quiet doing a fine job of lowering clocks not under load.
> Also overclocked Northbridge and HT both @ 2600mhz, but even without those it still VRM throttles.
> 
> I really wanna believe and hope you are right and it's a bios thing, caused by my mistake. My half-molten 8pin says otherwise.
Click to expand...

8 pin looks like a loose connection. If you were pulling to many amps the rare would also be Burnt. Nothing major unless you are still using the same cable
Also not familiar with Rev 1.2 sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zila*
> 
> Yup, spending all that time and money trying to make an inferior board do what a proper board should do is just not the way to go. I know, I've been there and learned my lessons. No more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing to do as a enthusiast is to skimp on a*nything* motherboard.
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## miklkit

I have a question about HT clock speed. Someone once stated that running it too high will damage the cpu over time. I have been running it at 2518 for some time and just bumped it up to 2770. Those are my choices. Anyway I got an fps boost from it and would like to keep it if it doesn't degrade the cpu.

Opinions?


----------



## Mega Man

My 3900 ht begs to differ. It can cause corruption if it isn't stable


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fixed


So we should all be on Broadwell E now?


----------



## Mega Man

that is up to you, imo my vishara is amazing
and i still prefer it over intels offerings, which i have many of


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is up to you, imo my vishara is amazing
> and i still prefer it over intels offerings, which i have many of


You still rocking the quad 7970 setup? how is it holding up?


----------



## Mega Man

still my fav set up, but i dont game much on it anymore. :/ working on some fun mods for myself ! however


----------



## mus1mus

Not skimping does not mean buying the cream of the crop. It's spending wisely!










For example, GTX Titan X Pascal is the best GPU atm. But wait, you can buy 2 980TIs and still be ahead. And supports QUAD SLI!

Even 390Xs can topple TitanXPs you know.


----------



## SuperZan

^ nailed it. In my mind, an enthusiast is made by knowledge and passion, not money. =^.^=


----------



## BulletBait

Well, frankly, I think that most people think 'more expensive=better.'

I'll continue your 390x analogy, but in a different tangent. I saw some jackwad in the industry forum Pascal refresh thread make the comment that the 390x was just a slight frequency increase with a, to quote, *HUGE* increase in power consumption and heat output. Needless to say I almost went off the deep end in a very obscene rant since the 290x->390x was a drop of 15W TDP and better reference and aftermarket cooling solutions and released at a $130 less then the 290x because it was just a refresh with slight tweaks.

This was my face for about 20 minutes after reading that garbage...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







To keep it slightly ot about mobos. The Sabertooth R2 is pretty close to as good as the CHV for $40 less.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Well, frankly, I think that most people think 'more expensive=better.'


In most cases, yeah. Expensive gear usually have expensive parts that differentiate them from the rest of the line. CHVFZ vs Saberkitty is one of such examples, granting, I repeat, GRANTING the user will gun for over the top clocks and records. Otherwise, for normal users the difference won't likely show.

For the 390X analogy, yes, a Titan XP will beat it. Hands down. But you can go for 4 of them and match 2 Titan-XPs. Let alone 980TIs.

The interweb is full of wanna-bes and mindless folks promoting their own purchase decisions to avoid feeling the purchase guilt.







No need to worry about them.


----------



## KarathKasun

CFX/SLI, let alone 4 way CFX/SLI, is the worst possible decision for a gaming setup IMHO. It is great for benching and what have you, but its difficult to get either working for many games. I just want it to work and I don't want to be forced to wait for driver fixes just to play a game. I gamed in the era of waiting for drivers to fix game breaking single card bugs on most hardware, Id rather not live with that level of frustration/inconvenience when using my primary gaming rig.

If I ever get a hold of an acceptable gaming laptop, I may change my outlook as I can just go use that if the CFX/SLI rig is giving me grief and I just want to wind down with an hour or two of gaming.


----------



## mus1mus

Just because you can't means we shouldn't XFire or SLI.


----------



## BulletBait

I really hope AMD has something game changing in store with Navi and their 'scalability' factor talk.

The way it seems to me is they're going to vastly improve CF and Dual GPU solutions. What they actually mean and if it works remains to be seen for another two years.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not skimping does not mean buying the cream of the crop. It's spending wisely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, GTX Titan X Pascal is the best GPU atm. But wait, you can buy 2 980TIs and still be ahead. And supports QUAD SLI!
> 
> Even 390Xs can topple TitanXPs you know.


Mus you beautiful person








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> ^ nailed it. In my mind, an enthusiast is made by knowledge and passion, not money. =^.^=


^ Ding ding ding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Just because you can't means we shouldn't XFire or SLI.


Exactly!

Just because what I choose to run is in the minority doesn't mean I should be penalized for it.

Oh.....and just for reference, these cost *less* than a GTX 1080 (let alone a Titan XP)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mus you beautiful person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Ding ding ding
> Exactly!
> 
> Just because what I choose to run is in the minority doesn't mean I should be penalized for it.
> 
> Oh.....and just for reference, these cost *less* than a GTX 1080 (let alone a Titan XP)


But what about bottlenecking? I mean, the FX CPU simply cannot cope with that amount of GPU performance. That and the power draw and problems when running multiple GPU's.
IMO best way is to buy one powerful GPU. My GTX 970 is still kicking butt in most games and since i only play at 1080p i don't NEED SLI wth another 970 or buy more powerful card. Even at 1440p with high settings i can play most games with good frames. The only setback is the 3.5/4GB vram at higher resolutions.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mus you beautiful person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Ding ding ding
> Exactly!
> 
> Just because what I choose to run is in the minority doesn't mean I should be penalized for it.
> 
> Oh.....and just for reference, these cost *less* than a GTX 1080 (let alone a Titan XP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what about bottlenecking? I mean, the FX CPU simply cannot cope with that amount of GPU performance. That and the power draw and problems when running multiple GPU's.
> IMO best way is to buy one powerful GPU. My GTX 970 is still kicking butt in most games and since i only play at 1080p i don't NEED SLI wth another 970 or buy more powerful card. Even at 1440p with high settings i can play most games with good frames. The only setback is the 3.5/4GB vram at higher resolutions.
Click to expand...

Go play at a higher resolution then, with VSR and DSR there really isn't any reason not to anymore, the FX CPUs can cope with 2 x Hawaii cards at 1440p fairly decent in a well tuned system.

A single more powerful GPU is most certainly the best option but only because it has the least amount of driver problems, The power draw is something that is so well covered now that you'd have to have your head buried in the sand for the last 3 years to not know how much power GPUs use.

But of course cost is another big factor here, a couple of 290x's could be had for $200-$300 here while a GTX 1080 is around $1100........sometimes the issues with Multi-GPU configs are worth it over the sheer amount of money you save









and just a fyi, those 295x2s aren't on my FX platform (Motherboard is a big giveaway), I know the limits of FX quite well and it is a decent platform but it's just not quick enough at lower res for me anymore.


----------



## mus1mus

I find funny you mention bottlenecks.









I mean, come on. You must have seen jayz's latest vid on the 8320E vs a 5930K. Wonder how the games respond with some OC on the CPU there?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I find funny you mention bottlenecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, come on. You must have seen jayz's latest vid on the 8320E vs a 5930K. Wonder how the games respond with some OC on the CPU there?


Yeah....I seen it, It was.........interesting


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah....I seen it, It was.........interesting


Ohh, sorry. The comment wasn't for you.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah....I seen it, It was.........interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, sorry. The comment wasn't for you.
Click to expand...

Oh I know it wasn't, just figured I'd comment on it anyways


----------



## BulletBait

I don't know, it all depends on what you're after. Maybe AMD has been forced into the 'longevity' corner, but since a single 290x that was losing to the 780ti (basically a 970 in performance) by ~5-10% when they both launched is now trouncing it by ~20% and even edging out the year younger 980 depending on the game (coughgameworkscoughcough), I think I made the better buy







.

If you aren't playing (crappy imo) MMORPGs or RTS' (paradox cough) that run only one thread, the FX series is a perfectly capable proc. Yes you *may* see a lower minimum, but the overall average will be about the same.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I don't know, it all depends on what you're after. Maybe AMD has been forced into the 'longevity' corner, but since a single 290x that was losing to the 780ti by ~5-10% when they both launched is now trouncing it by ~20% and even to edging out the year younger 980 depending on the game (coughgameworkscoughcough), I think I made the better buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you aren't playing (crappy imo) MMORPGs or RTS' (paradox cough) that run only one thread, the FX series is a perfectly capable proc. Yes you *may* see a lower minimum, but the overall average will be about the same.


Admittedly this is 12 months old now but still worth reading: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/70125-gtx-780-ti-vs-r9-290x-rematch.html

and as for the CPU bottleneck thing, read this: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-6700k-6600k-amd-fx-8370/

Hopefully I'll have both a 780 Ti and 290x in my hands within the next few weeks so I'll be able to do some testing of my own


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Admittedly this is 12 months old now but still worth reading: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/70125-gtx-780-ti-vs-r9-290x-rematch.html
> 
> and as for the CPU bottleneck thing, read this: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-6700k-6600k-amd-fx-8370/
> 
> Hopefully I'll have both a 780 Ti and 290x in my hands within the next few weeks so I'll be able to do some testing of my own


Thanks, I'll give it a read.

About the second part. I sure hope it's not a reference 290x or you'll OC equally compared to the non-reference 780. I seriously get tired of tech reviewers comparing reference AMD to aftermarket nV solutions. It's my biggest irk with the community these days.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Admittedly this is 12 months old now but still worth reading: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/70125-gtx-780-ti-vs-r9-290x-rematch.html
> 
> and as for the CPU bottleneck thing, read this: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-6700k-6600k-amd-fx-8370/
> 
> Hopefully I'll have both a 780 Ti and 290x in my hands within the next few weeks so I'll be able to do some testing of my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a read.
> 
> About the second part. I sure hope it's not a reference 290x or you'll OC equally compared to the non-reference 780. I seriously get tired of tech reviewers comparing reference AMD to aftermarket nV solutions. It's my biggest irk with the community these days.
Click to expand...

Both cards are ref design









the AMD ref cards can OC almost as good as what the majority of aftermarket cards can anyway, Nvidia on the other hand is a different story.

I have plenty of experience with Hawaii now anyway : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5078201 That's on stock cooling


----------



## BulletBait

@Sgt Bilko

I think I read that Canucks article before. The two things that did and do frustrate me is the lack of system info. Which means I have no idea what specific 290/780 they used or any other information on the programs settings themselves (cough purposefullyovertessalating cough). Also, the benchmarking of only a few games and mostly older ones at that.

The CPU one was pretty decent. Showing that an OCed 8370 (any 83xx really) can for the most part (there are some games, GRID for instance) keeping up with the (as of writing that article) latest Intel offerings.

Much better then that jayz video, I actually searched and watched it, and I *hate* that guy. Such a sellout tool. Specifically the part about blahblahblah OCed 5930k vs some 8320 with no specific information, therefore I assume the 8320 was stock.

You can refer to my earlier post with the 'what' meme.

Edited because phone hates me.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> @Sgt Bilko
> 
> I think I read that Canucks article before. The two things that did and do frustrate me is the lack of system info. Which means I have no idea what specific 290/780 they used or any other information on the programs settings themselves (cough purposefullyovertessalating cough).
> 
> The CPU one was pretty decent. Showing that an OCed 8370 (any 83xx really) can for the most part (there are some games, GRID for instance) keeping up with the (as of writing that article) latest Intel offerings. Also, the benchmarking of only a few games and older ones at that.
> 
> Much better then that jayz video, I actually searched and watched it, and I *hate* that guy. Such a sellout tool. Specifically the part about blahblahblah OCed 5930k vs some 8320 with no specific information, therefore I assume the 8320 was stock.
> 
> You can refer to my earlier post with the 'what' meme.


the Hardware Canucks article used a Reference 780Ti and 290x, otherwise I've no idea what the testing PC consisted of either.

and thanks!, It took me a few a long time to piece together, I did try and get a good mix of games in there to use with it









As for Jays video, the 8320e was at stock as far as I know.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the Hardware Canucks article used a Reference 780Ti and 290x, otherwise I've no idea what the testing PC consisted of either.
> 
> and thanks!, It took me a few a long time to piece together, I did try and get a good mix of games in there to use with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Jays video, the 8320e was at stock as far as I know.


I edited a sentence around on you, sorry. Thanks for doing it though, wish I had the fortitude to buy and test Intel or nV. I'm a 'fanboy' though, what I mean is I dislike both of their business tactics and practices enough to completely turn me off from even considering buying. Of course I refuse to buy Apple because that's shoddy business and shoddy products sold at insane prices...









Can I do shameless product plugging too like everyone else? (cough TheNearlyDeadsgotopledgemusic,they'reawesomecough)

I just wanna be cool!







(That may have been inappropriate, but what's done is done







)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the Hardware Canucks article used a Reference 780Ti and 290x, otherwise I've no idea what the testing PC consisted of either.
> 
> and thanks!, It took me a few a long time to piece together, I did try and get a good mix of games in there to use with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Jays video, the 8320e was at stock as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I edited a sentence around on you, sorry. Thanks for doing it though, wish I had the fortitude to buy and test Intel or nV. I'm a 'fanboy' though, what I mean is I dislike both of their business tactics and practices enough to completely turn me off from even considering buying. Of course I refuse to buy Apple because that's shoddy business and shoddy products sold at insane prices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I do shameless product plugging too like everyone else? (cough TheNearlyDeadsgotopledgemusic,they'reawesomecough)
> 
> I just wanna be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That may have been inappropriate, but what's done is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

I upgraded to Skylake because I needed Intel to continue on testing and reach the full potential of the GPUs I use, no more and no less.

Everybody has a personal preference of what they use in their personal PC whether it be based on price, performance, vendor, company etc etc, it's good, we're all enthusiasts round here


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I run at 3200 x 2800 upscaling for the very reasons bilko mentioned even at 4.8 some games hammer the ole girl so running it upscaled shifts some of that load to my dual 290s....the other great thing is its visually more appealing and i dont need aa for it to look good which further negates some cpu strain...some titles still beat it up because they use the cpu for things which the gpu would normally be used but overall it helps across the board...ive also noticed it seems like the visial glitches associated with crossfire in some games seem to be lessened with supersampling as well...


----------



## miklkit

Uh guys, have you checked the prices of the Fury lately? Forget the 290X.

I pulled out my OCed Sapphire 8gb 290X and bolted in a Sapphire 4gb Fury Nitro the other day and am quite happy. It is delivering higher frame rates at higher settings while running 16C cooler. I'm not seeing much difference in power draw either.

But the CPU is running hotter. Next up is a 144hz monitor and maybe crossfire.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1. you are using the wrong version of IBT, you should download and use the one from page 1 of this thread
> 
> 2. the difference between your cpu socket and core (package) is a huge 20C....
> 
> can you post your specs so we can help you more


what can be the normal reason I have so much difference from core temp to socket temps?

So strange really.


----------



## xLPGx

Figured asking here, talking about graphics cards, I'm on two 280xs right now. Somebody is selling an R9 295X2 for equivalent of $230. I don't barely even use both of my cards at the moment, but this felt like a decent deal so I'm unsure if I should pass it up or not.


----------



## diggiddi

I think its a good deal but if you barely use them then why bother?


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I think its a good deal but if you barely use them then why bother?


Yes exactly. It's the "don't really need but do want" situation.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not skimping does not mean buying the cream of the crop. It's spending wisely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, GTX Titan X Pascal is the best GPU atm. But wait, you can buy 2 980TIs and still be ahead. And supports QUAD SLI!
> 
> Even 390Xs can topple TitanXPs you know.


Buying wisely is getting one board and nailing it the first time. Over the course of three or four years the extra $100 for a CH5FZ is nothing.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> 1. you are using the wrong version of IBT, you should download and use the one from page 1 of this thread
> 
> 2. the difference between your cpu socket and core (package) is a huge 20C....
> 
> *can you post your specs so we can help you more*
> 
> 
> 
> what can be the normal reason I have so much difference from core temp to socket temps?
> 
> So strange really.
Click to expand...

When you answer his question maybe we can answer yours?


----------



## cssorkinman

I would swear I got 10k on this silly bench.. hmm wonder what I'm missing.

Edit: yeah I'm pretty sure I did, but it was probably on my custom water cooled rig , this is on my daily driver GTX 100 corsair.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Buying wisely is getting one board and nailing it the first time. Over the course of three or four years the extra $100 for a CH5FZ is nothing.


Although sometimes a person gets stuck with a pricey product that's rather quickly superseded. The long long life of AM3+ and Piledriver, though, definitely put more value into the top-end boards, especially given Vishera's appreciation of good-quality power delivery. The Z has been on the market for a long time but original Formula buyers might have felt a bit saddened by the comparatively short time it was on the market as the king of the ASUS heap.

As rapidly as Intel changes sockets I would be especially hesitant to dump a lot into one of their boards.


----------



## Maxcielle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> When you answer his question maybe we can answer yours?


CPU: 8320 CPU
Board: Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
Memory: 32GB 8x4 Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600MHz (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)
Cpu Block: Phobya UC-L2
Radiator: Phobya G changer v2 360
Res: Phobya Balancer 250
Case: Dimastech Easy V3 Test Bench Spicy Red
GPU: RX 480 8GB Reference
PSU: Nox Hummer 850w Bronze


----------



## KarathKasun

ASRock boards normally have huge deltas between socket and die temps. A few other boards have different calibration offsets for the socket depending on which BIOS you are using.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> ASRock boards normally have huge deltas between socket and die temps. A few other boards have different calibration offsets for the socket depending on which BIOS you are using.


he's using a z but yeah my asrock was about 5 to 8c higher on the delta all other things equal...without fan on socket it was around 12 different...not totally sure why i tested it without fans come to think of it


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would swear I got 10k on this silly bench.. hmm wonder what I'm missing.
> 
> Edit: yeah I'm pretty sure I did, but it was probably on my custom water cooled rig , this is on my daily driver GTX 100 corsair.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Probably, also an earlier version I would guess as well. I assume it was also a high unstable run for the giggles. The best I got was 9975 and that was 5.4 to see what the single score would be as I upped the clock (was 1535 if you want to know), just to see what I would need to beat that earlier person's Intel. Contrary to what I said about 6+, that high unstable run that only gave me another 30 points makes me think it would need to be 8+, or in other words, world record breaking speed.


----------



## mirzet1976

Earlier version 1.73 had lower result and after that 1.74 result/score went up.

core 5.364mhz multi 8003


core 5.357mhz multi 10248


----------



## BulletBait

Alright, must be a difference in platform/background processes then

Thanks for the info.









Edit, might also be the bus speed and BCLK. Both of mine are a bit lower as I use the multiplier in conjunction to reach an equilibrium I'm happy with.


----------



## mus1mus

I'm jealouzly watching


----------



## miklkit

Actually it is 5037 ghz @ 1.524v as a daily driver with loads of stuff in the background.


----------



## onurbulbul

[/URL]
Finally 4.7Ghz...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> When you answer his question maybe we can answer yours?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 8320 CPU
> Board: Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
> Memory: 32GB 8x4 Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600MHz (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)
> Cpu Block: Phobya UC-L2
> Radiator: Phobya G changer v2 360
> Res: Phobya Balancer 250
> Case: Dimastech Easy V3 Test Bench Spicy Red
> GPU: RX 480 8GB Reference
> PSU: Nox Hummer 850w Bronze
Click to expand...

Test benches are notoriously poor for airflow. (Ie there is none). That is probably why. Only way to test is put a decent fan on it


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Earlier version 1.73 had lower result and after that 1.74 result/score went up.
> 
> core 5.364mhz multi 8003
> 
> 
> core 5.357mhz multi 10248


Amazing clock but the voltage worries me. How long have you maintained that? Do you run Prime at that level?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Earlier version 1.73 had lower result and after that 1.74 result/score went up.
> 
> core 5.364mhz multi 8003
> 
> 
> core 5.357mhz multi 10248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing clock but the voltage worries me. How long have you maintained that? Do you run Prime at that level?
Click to expand...

That'd be Mirzets benching clocks from what I recall seeing on hwbot.

That voltage level is fine for these chips, I ran 1.6v daily for about 3 months, Fears is running his at 1.7v for a bit over 2 years now iirc.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That'd be Mirzets benching clocks from what I recall seeing on hwbot.
> 
> That voltage level is fine for these chips, I ran 1.6v daily for about 3 months, Fears is running his at 1.7v for a bit over 2 years now iirc.


All I have to say is dear god, I'd fear the heat put off by 1.7.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That'd be Mirzets benching clocks from what I recall seeing on hwbot.
> 
> That voltage level is fine for these chips, I ran 1.6v daily for about 3 months, Fears is running his at 1.7v for a bit over 2 years now iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to say is dear god, I'd fear the heat put off by 1.7.
Click to expand...

haha, yeah they throw off quite a bit of heat at that level so obviously a good loop is required for 24/7 stuff but for short runs I've used a H100i


----------



## hawker-gb

1,5+ vcore is way too much for 4,7 IMO.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

True. But each chip is different. There are chips that doesn't heat up a lot even with insane amount of Voltages. My 8320 on tops 40ish with 1.625 Vcore. While my 8370E reaches 55C at 1.55. So yeah. It's a matter of watching and taming the temps.

With that said though, I have a guy on the local forum arguing how good (in fact he said, UD5s and UD3s are the best FX boards for him







) his UD3 is when he needed 1.42 Volts for 4.3GHz to be stable with Aida64.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> True. But each chip is different. There are chips that doesn't heat up a lot even with insane amount of Voltages. My 8320 on tops 40ish with 1.625 Vcore. While my 8370E reaches 55C at 1.55. So yeah. It's a matter of watching and taming the temps.
> 
> With that said though, I have a guy on the local forum arguing how good (in fact he said, UD5s and UD3s are the best FX boards for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) his UD3 is when he needed 1.42 Volts for 4.3GHz to be stable with Aida64.


come at him bro...lol...some people cant be reasoned with...also its all about perspective...if i bought biostar and low end asrock boards then bought a ud3 or 5 i might think its the cats meow but if say id had three sabers then bought the ud3 or a biostar or asrock board i would be dissapointed....thats when it comes down to how much common sense and knowledge you have...im thinking it should be caked uncommon sense because it's less and less common


----------



## mus1mus

Haha.

When you have had a chance to argue with a troll, you'll know the feeling.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Actually it is 5037 ghz @ 1.524v as a daily driver with loads of stuff in the background.


W...wait... All that with a Thermalright Silver Arrow, like your signature says? That must be in leaf blower mode.


----------



## hawker-gb

I run daily 4,7 at 1,32vcore or 4,9 at 1,39vcore. (8370+sabertooth)

Rock solid for year now

Poslano sa mog SGP521 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> W...wait... All that with a Thermalright Silver Arrow, like your signature says? That must be in leaf blower mode.


Err yes. It is the Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. It comes with the TY143 fans that can do 140cfm @ 2500 rpm. That is why case fans are so important as they need to flow a lot more than that to supply both it and the Fury with an adequate supply of cool filtered air.


Another cooler that I really like is the Silverstone HE01. It is using two FHP 141 fans that flow maybe 130cfm @ 2000rpm. It doesn't cool the cpu quite as well as the SA but cools the vrm better.


Interestingly the SA does better with a thin TIM and the HE01 does better with a thick TIM, and they aren't that loud. The GPU fans make at least as much noise.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

This is interesting to me... intel fanboys always say amd sucks it can't keep up blah blah blah... but look at the cpu mark here: http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=69469609474

pretty darn high... 96th percentile... I know there are many intel cpu's that are faster... but at the price I paid for this one? yeah, I'll be keeping this pc for a while yet....

the memory mark kinda stunk though... not sure why.. I'm running 2400mhz corsair vengeance at stock speeds... maybe it's amd's poor memory controller... whatever, still a good passmark score overall...


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> pretty darn high... *96th percentile*... I know there are many intel cpu's that are faster... but at the price I paid for this one? yeah, I'll be keeping this pc for a while yet....


Look, you've got to take those world rankings with a grain of salt. That's *all* CPUs benchmarked ever. As far as I can tell, they never refresh their ranking system and delete old and outdated models. You can just go to the benchmark page and see all the models they currently list. Plus the big old header that says









Also, you have to adjust for other countries. Russian, Chinese, and some E. European (as well as Africa and S. America) computers will seem like toasters these days, but they're still enthusiasts like us and benchmark their stuff. So again, total number will start to overwhelm.

Just be careful throwing that whole '96%' argument around. I'm at that too, but it doesn't mean anything and depending on the programs you run/want to run, may mean absolute jack diddly and you'll still get piss poor performance compared to the 'better' 4%.


----------



## SuperZan

Particularly on a site like OCN you'll have loads of people who maximise perceived weaknesses and overhype perceived strengths. Intel's got faster CPU's if you pay for them, and you've got to put more work into an FX chip to make it sing. *BUT* it's foolish to buy in to the hypesters and min-maxers and their perceptions of product stacks. The FX range is more than capable, especially if you're aiming at 60Hz gaming or productivity without shattering your piggy-bank. That Intel has faster chips doesn't make AMD's bad or worthless by any stretch, fanboys notwithstanding.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Look, you've got to take those world rankings with a grain of salt. That's *all* CPUs benchmarked ever. As far as I can tell, they never refresh their ranking system and delete old and outdated models. You can just go to the benchmark page and see all the models they currently list. Plus the big old header that says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you have to adjust for other countries. Russian, Chinese, and some E. European (as well as Africa and S. America) computers will seem like toasters these days, but they're still enthusiasts like us and benchmark their stuff. So again, total number will start to overwhelm.
> 
> Just be careful throwing that whole '96%' argument around. I'm at that too, but it doesn't mean anything and depending on the programs you run/want to run, may mean absolute jack diddly and you'll still get piss poor performance compared to the 'better' 4%.


I actually looked at that chart and was surprised how few desktop cpu's were actually above mines rating... there were a lot of intel server chips but best I counted only 12 intel chips scored higher and many of them cost much more than my cpu... given how many generations of intel cpu's have come out since amd released these it surprises me that they are still as competitive as they are... I had expected also the score difference to be much worse... the highest desktop cpu I found didn't even double the performance at way more than double the price... even in the server cpu market you have to climb to the highest on there to see double the performance... yeah I know.. .itel wins... but give me my peace of mind that at least my old amd cpu is still putting up a fight.


----------



## miklkit

You do know that those numbers are better than the 4790k and the 6700k? Even with their better single thread performance and faster ram? These old dinosaurs are still the bang for the buck king.

Oh, you need a better hard drive.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You do know that those numbers are better than the 4790k and the 6700k? Even with their better single thread performance and faster ram? These old dinosaurs are still the bang for the buck king.
> 
> Oh, you need a better hard drive.


yes I agree... I need a better hard drive... I've had it since they first came out with these OCZ vertex 3's lol... was great at the time... still works good... I just can't see investing any more in this pc... I'll probably ride this one out till something craps out and then get a whole new rig... maybe salvage my storage drives... I have 8 terabytes worth of storage...


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You do know that those numbers are better than the 4790k and the 6700k? Even with their better single thread performance and faster ram? These old dinosaurs are still the bang for the buck king.
> 
> Oh, you need a better hard drive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Didn't I post that image or was it FP compute only?

This is overall score vs baselines.



It's just a bit better then the 6700 and just shy of the 5930. Of course the 6700 will pass on OC and the 5930 will extend its lead. Only the 6950 really blew me out of the water, but it costs 10x as much w/o the motherboard.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Honestly I'm glad I looked.. I was thinking that amd was a lot farther behind than this... at least the way the talk is getting... several people were questioning if an amd cpu was even strong enough to bother with two fury x's saying the cpu would bottle neck it bad.. .but after looking at this, you'd have to go way up the intel scale to get enough more performance to really help and then the expense is more than I care to get into..... nope.. just going to stick with my aging amd cpu... it's hanging in there quite well despite the fact that even at the time of it's release it didn't beat the high end intel's...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You do know that those numbers are better than the 4790k and the 6700k? Even with their better single thread performance and faster ram? These old dinosaurs are still the bang for the buck king.
> 
> Oh, you need a better hard drive.


neither one of us noticed the gpu score was so bad low lol... I just happened to look at it... and realized I had set a frame limit in amd's radeon settings of 60fps... well I unlocked it and here is my correct score lol: http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=69474838538

whoops... such a noob mistake I know.


----------



## cssorkinman

fwiw


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> core 5.357mhz multi 10248


I thought I was doing okay on my every day runner till I saw this!


----------



## BulletBait

Frankly arguing with the 'other side' (by that I mean the fanboys) can be infuriating either way. I'm in an internet argument on an MPR news link on Facebook with some jackwad who can't google research himself Android's commanding market share lead over iOS of 80-85% vs 15-20% (worldwide, Western Countries are much closer. 50-55% Android vs 35-40% iOS) and how stupid silicon valley CEOs are for continuing to release on iOS exclusively or delaying an Android release for 6-12 months.

That's a *HUGE* market these App devs purposefully ignore. I assume they're stuck in their silicon valley/Frisco/Seattle echo chamber hipster bubble where 'Everybody I know owns Apple! Duh!'

They *should* be developing for Android first, or release both concurrently at the very least. Locking out half or more of the market is just plain stupid business strategy.

/Rant over

Sorry, had to get that off my chest and it indirectly connects to what we were talking about with Intel and AMD being good enough.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I thought I was doing okay on my every day runner till I saw this!


You voltage seems saner to me.


----------



## mus1mus

He's using Phase cooling. That explains his Voltages.


----------



## broke

I'll get in on the AMD club. Funnily enough I only bought my FX new about 3 weeks ago! Long story but I moved overseas with my wife and wanted to build a little gaming system on the cheap so went to AMD after years with Intel. My poor board choice means no overclocking though







not sure whether to buy a new board and overclock it or just accept my poor choice and wait for this Zen business.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Does "The Stilt" work in the industry or anything?


----------



## SuperZan

He's more connected than most, and typically on point.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Those are all very interesting quotes. I'm not sure that what I said should have precipitated so very many facsimiles but they're all very interesting. Whether Zen pans out or not has nothing to do with the idea that somebody who's got an FX chip they can run at 4.5GHz or better doesn't need to sell off parts for an i5 or i7 to do 60Hz gaming and the occasional encoding task. As for Zen itself, let those mitigating factors lessen the hype-train, sure. It's always best to have realistic expectations. Still, I'd prefer to see a finished product before beginning to pass judgement.


I agree, The hype on AMD products always gets out of hand.


----------



## mus1mus

Still buying Zen when it do come out.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

When AMD responded to Pascal with a lower power draw r9 390. I knew the end was here


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

For the record, Stilt has tested the excavator platform, and that lead him to his final conclusion. Why excavator? Because AMDs 40% IPC boost figures, were stated to be in comparison to excavator.

I personally believe Zen will definitely break 4.5ghz on ln2; but he has a point and that point is that zen won't ship with aggressive clocks.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> When AMD responded to Pascal with a lower power draw r9 390. I knew the end was here


The RX480 is a mid range card, they're not trying to compete with the GTX 1080 with it.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> The RX480 is a mid range card, they're not trying to compete with the GTX 1080 with it.


They're responding to the gtx 970, which they've already responded to with the r9 390. Let's face it, the rx 480 was their was of saying "Sorry we don't have a response for pascal just yet"


----------



## mus1mus

I like it that you said, "just yet"


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> They're responding to the gtx 970, which they've already responded to with the r9 390. Let's face it, the rx 480 was there was of saying "Sorry we don't have a response for pascal just yet"


If I were a strictly 1080p gamer, that is where I would be looking to buy a card because, in my opinion, everything above that is a waste of money at 1080p. Lets face it, the RX 480 is exactly where it needs to be for what AMD is trying to accomplish at this time. Otherwise, why did NVidia rush out their 1060's and 1050's ahead of schedule? Personally, I cannot stand Nvidia and when I did have the 980 Ti, it scaled like crap on my 4k monitor and the colors where totally off. (No, my monitor did not need to be adjusted considering an R9 290, R9 380 and R9 Fury looks fantastic and scales extremely well on it.)


----------



## rudycas1982

I don't know if this is the correct forum to post this.. but I wanted to ask for some help.

I have Asrock 970 Extreme4 and a FX8320E...Windows 10 and well.. I want to overclock it... since this is my first time I don't know nothing about it.. so I tried AMD overdrive... but when I change it from 3.2 to 3.3 my screen blinks, and comes unstable.. I tried to raise the voltaje and the same thing... I don't know how to do it.. is there a guide to overclock this combo that you can provide me?.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> I don't know if this is the correct forum to post this.. but I wanted to ask for some help.
> 
> I have Asrock 970 Extreme4 and a FX8320E...Windows 10 and well.. I want to overclock it... since this is my first time I don't know nothing about it.. so I tried AMD overdrive... but when I change it from 3.2 to 3.3 my screen blinks, and comes unstable.. I tried to raise the voltaje and the same thing... I don't know how to do it.. is there a guide to overclock this combo that you can provide me?.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


welcome

you will really have to read this GUIDE

read through that to get an idea of what you need to do


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> welcome
> 
> you will really have to read this GUIDE
> 
> read through that to get an idea of what you need to do


Thank you.. I'll take a look... I'm afraid since this is my first time... and I don't quite know all the definitions/names/labels, etc.. and I wasn't able to find the correct info for my board.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> Thank you.. I'll take a look... I'm afraid since this is my first time... and I don't quite know all the definitions/names/labels, etc.. and I wasn't able to find the correct info for my board.


im not experienced with asrock bios you may have to wait until the other guys come in


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> I don't know if this is the correct forum to post this.. but I wanted to ask for some help.
> 
> I have Asrock 970 Extreme4 and a FX8320E...Windows 10 and well.. I want to overclock it... since this is my first time I don't know nothing about it.. so I tried AMD overdrive... but when I change it from 3.2 to 3.3 my screen blinks, and comes unstable.. I tried to raise the voltaje and the same thing... I don't know how to do it.. is there a guide to overclock this combo that you can provide me?.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


My advice would be to NOT overclock on that board in the first place.


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My advice would be to NOT overclock on that board in the first place.


and why is that?


----------



## hawker-gb

Because that is 4+1 board barely enough for hold 8 core on stock.

Any OC ob that board is ask for trouble.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Because that is 4+1 board barely enough for hold 8 core on stock.
> 
> Any OC ob that board is ask for trouble.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


Ok.. I don't quite understand it but... thanks for your answer..


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> If I were a strictly 1080p gamer, that is where I would be looking to buy a card because, in my opinion, everything above that is a waste of money at 1080p. Lets face it, the RX 480 is exactly where it needs to be for what AMD is trying to accomplish at this time. Otherwise, why did NVidia rush out their 1060's and 1050's ahead of schedule? Personally, I cannot stand Nvidia and when I did have the 980 Ti, it scaled like crap on my 4k monitor and the colors where totally off. (No, my monitor did not need to be adjusted considering an R9 290, R9 380 and R9 Fury looks fantastic and scales extremely well on it.)


Battlefield GPU test http://gamegpu.com/action-/-fps-/-tps/battlefield-1-test-gpu

RX 470 better than GTX1060 and Fury X than GTX 1070


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> Ok.. I don't quite understand it but... thanks for your answer..


The Voltage Regulation Modules (VRMs) have a weak design (4+1 Phase), so for a power-hungry processor like the FX 8350 you really need a mobo that has an 8+1 VRM design (big, beefy, and numerous conduits of power). That design is mostly (entirely?) found on 990FX motherboards... The power traces just aren't strong enough or numerous enough to deal with that processor. If you had a 6XXX or 4XXX series processor then it would be fine as long as you weren't really overclocking much, if at all.


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> The Voltage Regulation Modules (VRMs) have a weak design (4+1 Phase), so for a power-hungry processor like the FX 8350 you really need a mobo that has an 8+1 VRM design (big, beefy, and numerous conduits of power). That design is mostly (entirely?) found on 990FX motherboards... The power traces just aren't strong enough or numerous enough to deal with that processor. If you had a 6XXX or 4XXX series processor then it would be fine as long as you weren't really overclocking much, if at all.


ohh thanks for the explanation.. but my processor is FX 8320E... don't know if this changes that much...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> ohh thanks for the explanation.. but my processor is FX 8320E... don't know if this changes that much...


It does if you're trying to push an OC. Rated wattage and power draw is for a stock CPU... Once you OC that baby and/or push it hard, that rated wattage goes out the window


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> It does if you're trying to push an OC. Rated wattage and power draw is for a stock CPU... Once you OC that baby and/or push it hard, that rated wattage goes out the window


Ok... I just wanted to get it to 4.0.. or 4.2 ohh well...


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> Ok... I just wanted to get it to 4.0.. or 4.2 ohh well...


You should be able to lock it at 4.0GHz without issue. I mean, that board can support a 125W 8350 at 4.0GHz so you should be able to see the same with your 8320E.

Do it all in BIOS though. Set CPU voltage to 1.35v, Disable C1E and CoolNQuite, set CPU multi to 20.


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You should be able to lock it at 4.0GHz without issue. I mean, that board can support a 125W 8350 at 4.0GHz so you should be able to see the same with your 8320E.


Ohhh great .. this gives me some hope..


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> Ohhh great .. this gives me some hope..


Yeah, you can do a little OC. You'll still need to pay close attention to temperatures. If you have digital VRM's you can get temperatures from HWiNFO64, which is my recommended monitoring software.

You'll find that when you dive into the world of Overclocking you'll need a decent set of software to benchmark, stability test, and monitor. I recommend HWiNFO64 for monitoring, IBT AVX for stability testing, and Cinebench R15 for benchmarking. All are lightweight and free.

Also...http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Yeah, you can do a little OC. You'll still need to pay close attention to temperatures. If you have digital VRM's you can get temperatures from HWiNFO64, which is my recommended monitoring software.
> 
> You'll find that when you dive into the world of Overclocking you'll need a decent set of software to benchmark, stability test, and monitor. I recommend HWiNFO64 for monitoring, IBT AVX for stability testing, and Cinebench R15 for benchmarking. All are lightweight and free.
> 
> Also...http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard


I saw that guide... I'll try it this weekend... hope I don't burn my place down... LOL... thanks a lot!


----------



## miklkit

One quick way to find out where you stand hardware wise is to turn off all the power saving stuff like C1E, CnQ, turbo and set the vcore to a target voltage like 1.35. Then start bumping up the multi one step at a time until it will not boot into windows. Back off one click and tinker with settings there until it is stable. If temperatures are still good move up a bit on vcore and do it again.

Don't set goals but just go where the hardware leads you.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudycas1982*
> 
> I saw that guide... I'll try it this weekend... hope I don't burn my place down... LOL... thanks a lot!


I never said don't try it, I just intended for you to be careful and keep a close eye on temps! I'd put an extra fan blowing over your VRMs, 40mm or 60mm if you have one but bigger is fine too. Another fan pointed at the back of the socket if you've got it will also help. Good luck!


----------



## hawker-gb

One more thing,without fan blowing on that poor VRMs don't try to OC.

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## rudycas1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> One more thing,without fan blowing on that poor VRMs don't try to OC.
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


I know that is not the better one but I at least have a H60 .. right now I get 27 degrees at idle and 40-45 loaded...


----------



## miklkit

Uh ohh. I just ran the Passmark test again for grins and chuckles and got a score of 495. Ya, 495. It seems the Fury failed the DX9 test and did poorly on the DX11 test. It beat the 980 in the DX10 test tho. The drivers are the Crimson 16.9.2 version that was autoinstalled recently. I turned that "feature" off afterwards. Could it be RMA time are is it a driver problem?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> You voltage seems saner to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> He's using Phase cooling. That explains his Voltages.


Just wanted to clear things up in case this was referring to me. I run what's listed in my rig sig, no Phase here. All rads are internal


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> You should be able to lock it at 4.0GHz without issue. I mean, that board can support a 125W 8350 at 4.0GHz so you should be able to see the same with your 8320E.
> 
> Do it all in BIOS though. Set CPU voltage to 1.35v, Disable C1E and CoolNQuite, set CPU multi to 20.


Disabling APM is the top priority when overclocking an E chip.

1.35 is a lot for 4 GHz but that board's LLC is and power delivery in general is likely looser so I suppose it could be necessary. I can get 4.4 GHz at just above 1.35 with an E chip but my UD3P 2.0 board has better power delivery and having LLC set to medium is essential.

If he has a Micro Center he should sell his board on Ebay and pick up a UD3P 2.0 board for $74. It will do 4.4 with a fan on the VRM sink and a quality CPU cooler.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just wanted to clear things up in case this was referring to me. I run what's listed in my rig sig, no Phase here. All rads are internal


Yeah. Mistaken you for someone.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Pardon for the big big post but a recent comment made me post some interesting things The Stilt has posted. He switched to Intel fairly recently and has said he's not going to deal with Zen. Since many expect that Zen will ship, at least in small amounts, before 2017, I figure the mostly Zen talk in this post seems relevant. People continue to talk about waiting for Zen but it might not be much to wait for if you're mainly planning to play games with it.
> 
> AMD has raised its market share considerably with Polaris?


So which software currently uses AVX2 and which ones will be using AVX 512?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Uh ohh. I just ran the Passmark test again for grins and chuckles and got a score of 495. Ya, 495. It seems the Fury failed the DX9 test and did poorly on the DX11 test. It beat the 980 in the DX10 test tho. The drivers are the Crimson 16.9.2 version that was autoinstalled recently. I turned that "feature" off afterwards. Could it be RMA time are is it a driver problem?


Try testing it at 1080p or above in anything else other than passmark.

Fiji sucks at 1080p and below (compared to its predecessor)


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Try testing it at 1080p or above in anything else other than passmark.
> 
> Fiji sucks at 1080p and below (compared to its predecessor)


How bad is it at 1080?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Try testing it at 1080p or above in anything else other than passmark.
> 
> Fiji sucks at 1080p and below (compared to its predecessor)
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it at 1080?
Click to expand...

Well Fury is supposed to be 980ti's competition. But when playing at 1080P the Fury gets caught by 980.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Try testing it at 1080p or above in anything else other than passmark.
> 
> Fiji sucks at 1080p and below (compared to its predecessor)
> 
> 
> 
> How bad is it at 1080?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Fury is supposed to be 980ti's competition. But when playing at 1080P the Fury gets caught by 980.
Click to expand...

^ That.

It's only at 1440p and above that it really shines (hence why I recommend Hawaii/Maxwell cards to people most of the time)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ That.
> 
> It's only at 1440p and above that it really shines (hence why I recommend Hawaii/Maxwell cards to people most of the time)


my old pair of 7950's out did my fury x at 1080p lol... but since I went 4K they just didn't handle it.... was actually surprised how well fury x does at 4k... only one game I have does it not hold 60fps at high/ultra settings at 4k... but then I don't play a lot of the more demanding games anyway... Dirt Rally does great at 4k and Ultra settings as long as I don't turn AA above 2x it will hold 60 fps fine... From the way some were talking about it I was leary of getting a fury x, but then I caught them on sale for less than 400$ and thought what the heck... glad I did it... only gripe I really have is the fact it didn't have native hdmi 2.0... had to use an adapter from club 3d


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ That.
> 
> It's only at 1440p and above that it really shines (hence why I recommend Hawaii/Maxwell cards to people most of the time)
> 
> 
> 
> my old pair of 7950's out did my fury x at 1080p lol... but since I went 4K they just didn't handle it.... was actually surprised how well fury x does at 4k... only one game I have does it not hold 60fps at high/ultra settings at 4k... but then I don't play a lot of the more demanding games anyway... Dirt Rally does great at 4k and Ultra settings as long as I don't turn AA above 2x it will hold 60 fps fine... From the way some were talking about it I was leary of getting a fury x, but then I caught them on sale for less than 400$ and thought what the heck... glad I did it... only gripe I really have is the fact it didn't have native hdmi 2.0... had to use an adapter from club 3d
Click to expand...

Yeah it does 4k quite well, my main gripe is the 4GB of Vram.

it's a hard choice some days between the Fury X and the 295x2 but the Fury X usually wins out because it's quieter


----------



## mus1mus

So a single Fury for 1600P is good?

I am torn. For the money, a 980TI is cheaper. And would actually be around 2 RX480 8GBs,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> So a single Fury for 1600P is good?
> 
> I am torn. For the money, a 980TI is cheaper. And would actually be around 2 RX480 8GBs,


get the 980Ti, if they are the same price then it's a better choice (will throw out more heat though)


----------



## hurricane28

Nvidia is always a better choice


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So which software currently uses AVX2 and which ones will be using AVX 512?


I am currently programming in an industrial enviroment, but did much in archviz before.
Intel released Embree, which cleverly utilizes instruction sets to get rendering real fast. It made my 8350 god damn sing. Currently best implementation of Embree is Corona Renderer. They have a benchmark you can run.
Embree automatically detects which optimisation too apply and utilizes everything from sse4 up to avx512. Not using AVX gives a 20% performance impact on corona. Beyond that the gains are all undocumented and depend on too many facotrs to say for sure, but propably the gains are small if there at all.

Back in the day when the 8350 releases I got one and rendered a lot with Vray. After months of rendering I looked at the backburner logs and noticed some real horrible stuff: my Phenom 2 6 core @ 2,7 ghz rendered on average 10% faster than my [email protected] 4.4. I discovered many poeple fell for the combination of only 4 fpus and shared cache and were all crying rivers, just like I was.. After vray tacked-on embree this went a bit better for the fx 8350.

Now with properly implemented Embree the 8350 god damn sings! It even beats out previously thought to be equal 4 core+HT Intel counterparts.

I asked a developer about this and they confirmed, that during rendering actually a lot of ALU and not so much fpu is being used and thus properly implemented solutions like embree shine on the 8350.


----------



## miklkit

Well it seems I waited too long to get back here.









So I used the AMD cleanuputility to clear everything out and installed the Crimson 16.10.1 drivers and it at least runs Passmark. It still runs DX9 very poorly, runs DX10 very well, and runs DX11 badly. This is with a 1080p monitor. Hopefully I will get a 144hz monitor for Christmas.









So it looks like a drivers issue, and what is the best version for DX11 as that is all I play at anymore. I have exactly zero DX10 games and one DX9 game.

It seems the world is made for ploughing maximum frustration.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well it seems I waited too long to get back here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I used the AMD cleanuputility to clear everything out and installed the Crimson 16.10.1 drivers and it at least runs Passmark. It still runs DX9 very poorly, runs DX10 very well, and runs DX11 badly. This is with a 1080p monitor. Hopefully I will get a 144hz monitor for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like a drivers issue, and what is the best version for DX11 as that is all I play at anymore. I have exactly zero DX10 games and one DX9 game.
> 
> It seems the world is made for ploughing maximum frustration.


It's a problem in plenty of benches going back to the days of the 6970 . Is the card downclocking during those segments of the benchmark?


----------



## Mega Man

Gerti just wishes (so do others) they were here


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Gerti just wishes (so do others) they were here


nope very happy where i am thanks


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a problem in plenty of benches going back to the days of the 6970 . Is the card downclocking during those segments of the benchmark?


It's hard to tell, but it looks like it downclocks a bit in DX9 but DX10 and 11 run flat out. Maybe I should find another ploughing better DX11 benchmark.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a problem in plenty of benches going back to the days of the 6970 . Is the card downclocking during those segments of the benchmark?
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell, but it looks like it downclocks a bit in DX9 but DX10 and 11 run flat out. Maybe I should find another ploughing better DX11 benchmark.
Click to expand...

Could try forcing clocks using afterburner etc. disable ulps


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> ^ That.
> 
> It's only at 1440p and above that it really shines (hence why I recommend Hawaii/Maxwell cards to people most of the time)


Oh I thought the Fury X and 980Ti were supposed to be classmates
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPizzal*
> 
> I am currently programming in an industrial enviroment, but did much in archviz before.
> Intel released Embree, which cleverly utilizes instruction sets to get rendering real fast. It made my 8350 god damn sing. Currently best implementation of Embree is Corona Renderer. They have a benchmark you can run.
> Embree automatically detects which optimisation too apply and utilizes everything from sse4 up to avx512. Not using AVX gives a 20% performance impact on corona. Beyond that the gains are all undocumented and depend on too many facotrs to say for sure, but propably the gains are small if there at all.
> 
> Back in the day when the 8350 releases I got one and rendered a lot with Vray. After months of rendering I looked at the backburner logs and noticed some real horrible stuff: my Phenom 2 6 core @ 2,7 ghz rendered on average 10% faster than my [email protected] 4.4. I discovered many poeple fell for the combination of only 4 fpus and shared cache and were all crying rivers, just like I was.. After vray tacked-on embree this went a bit better for the fx 8350.
> 
> Now with properly implemented Embree the 8350 god damn sings! It even beats out previously thought to be equal 4 core+HT Intel counterparts.
> 
> I asked a developer about this and they confirmed, that during rendering actually a lot of ALU and not so much fpu is being used and thus properly implemented solutions like embree shine on the 8350.


Essentially specialized software only? nothing on the everyday shelf huh thanks for the explanation repped up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's a colloquialism mate, our language allows for a lot of that as it hasn't got a governing body or codifying organisation. *Ever-evolving so as to provide all ESL speakers with a moving target*. ?


LOL


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggididdi*
> Oh I thought the Fury X and 980Ti were supposed to be classmates


Fiji offers basically equivalent performance-per-watt as Maxwell 2 with the Nano.

Fiji overall does its best with 1440 or higher while Nvidia has the edge at 1080. The same thing was the case with the earlier Hawaii GPUs and even with the FX CPUs. FX CPUs that trail at 1080 can be equivalent at 4K in SLI in some games, as well as more competitive at 1440.


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. It sounds like I need to get an early Christmas present. The benches I run are all at 1080p or less. Maybe a nice dinner out, some flowers........


----------



## tashcz

Question to you guys:

Is using a rear fan on the socket "cheating" the sensor or it really makes a difference?

Don't wanna do it if it only cheats the sensors since it might actually burn the chip.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Question to you guys:
> 
> Is using a rear fan on the socket "cheating" the sensor or it really makes a difference?
> 
> Don't wanna do it if it only cheats the sensors since it might actually burn the chip.


how would it cheat the sensor? If you place it blowing towards the socket it will help lower the temperature...how much depends on a lot of factors...


----------



## tashcz

I ment so because the socket temp sensor is on the socket itself, it doesnt lower the temp of the cpu. I get a 5C difference or up to 7, enough for me.


----------



## superstition222

All the advice I've seen has said it's important to cool the back of the board with a fan.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Question to you guys:
> 
> Is using a rear fan on the socket "cheating" the sensor or it really makes a difference?
> 
> Don't wanna do it if it only cheats the sensors since it might actually burn the chip.


fyi as i understand it from what several people ( inc but not limited to raja,stilt and other big names in the industry- and no, i will not sift through thousands of posts through many forums to find the posts, you ( IE whoever is going to ask me for the posts ) can have the pleasure of doing this ) have said the sensor is in between the mobo and the cpu, on the surface. so no it does not cheat it


----------



## tashcz

Okay man, no need for such attitude, it was just a yes or no question with a brief explanation needed. I was just asking, I know most people that go near 5GHz use rear mounted fans, but there was never an answer what it actually did - cheat the mobo sensor for increased stability, even though temps were high, or it actually made the temps better itself. Because it's hard to imagine that a small fan like a 40mm one can make such impact on the socket as it does in my case.

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Using a fan at the rear of the motherboard is not a bad thing. You put additional cooling there to keep copper tracings cooling while current is in route from VRM to CPU and NB. The heat dissipates through the copper tracings back and forth. This would not cause a false reading entirely, but reading the motherboard temp does not always reflect the Cpu core temps.

Then you see the guy dunk the entire board into an oil bath.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Okay man, no need for such attitude, it was just a yes or no question with a brief explanation needed. I was just asking, I know most people that go near 5GHz use rear mounted fans, but there was never an answer what it actually did - cheat the mobo sensor for increased stability, even though temps were high, or it actually made the temps better itself. Because it's hard to imagine that a small fan like a 40mm one can make such impact on the socket as it does in my case.
> 
> Thank you for your answers.


As mentioned, it doesn't cheat the sensor. Even a little fan in that area greatly helps in the sense that little airflow is always better than no air flow at all. The amount of heat on the back side is actually not that bad but during prolonged use and absence of airflow, the temp rises significantly affecting the Socket. You would likely see as much as 10C difference between a free air open socket with the one with forced airflow.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, I am going to put it there permanently now. Just want to see if some weak glue can keep it in place on the backplate and what results I'm going to get without any modding of the case, vs fully open side, to see if there is much more benefit drilling a few holes in the side of the case and mounting it on the case side panel. Also going to see if it's better to pull air from it or push cold air to it. Looks like another 40mm Noctua is needed. They are damn silent.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Question to you guys:
> 
> Is using a rear fan on the socket "cheating" the sensor or it really makes a difference?
> 
> Don't wanna do it if it only cheats the sensors since it might actually burn the chip.


If it cheated the sensor my motherboard would of cooked itself long ago


----------



## Mega Man

Fyi. There was no attitude. I don't speak with emotion. Just the facts. I call it blunt. You can call it w.e. you want


----------



## hurricane28

I deleted Corsair Link. When i played DOOM i saw that my CPU was hitting 62c which is too high IMO for just gaming. I monitor my system though the Logitech Arx control software on my phone and it works very well. I stopped playing the game and start looking at how my fans are not spooling up like they should. I discovered that with the newer H100i GTX/V2 units, water temp is being monitored instead of CPU temp. So at performance mode i get a fan curve that allows the fans to spin at 100% until the sensor detects 55c. This is not a problem if the sensor was monitoring the actual CPU speed but it doesn't and instead its monitoring the water temp which will never hit 55c, that would mean that the water is almost boiling and my CPU is 30c warmer which means that the CPU is 85c which is way too high and i am pretty sure my system would shut down or my CPU would be fried..

But it doesn't end there, i can go in to Corsair Link, go to settings, graph and set the sensor to monitor CPU package instead of water temp. This results in constant RPM fluctuations which is very annoying.. So i decided to delete Corsair Link.

Now i have all my fans plugged in to the motherboard fan headers and its working pretty well to be honest. The ALsuite 3 is much better than the ALsuite 2 and i don't get the EC problems anymore i think but i am not sure yet. It seems that Corsair Link was causing a lot of trouble because boot times are faster as well and my system doesn't feel slower when i enable the EC sensor. Fan curves also work very well in Alsuite3.

Yesterday when i was playing some games, i also discovered that one of my precious Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3K RPM fan is making a rattling noise.. at first i couldn't determine which fan it was but sadly its the Noctua fan. Hopefully its temporarily otherwise i have to RMA.


----------



## tashcz

Okay, so what are my options to mount the socket fan without modding anything that I know of, or the 2 options I already got on mind are the only ones? I'm afraid to make holes in my case panel because of the noise that may come through them.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Okay, so what are my options to mount the socket fan without modding anything that I know of, or the 2 options I already got on mind are the only ones? I'm afraid to make holes in my case panel because of the noise that may come through them.


What i did is remove the back panel of my case and used the Corsair SP120L fan to suck the hot air away from the socket. It works pretty well. I also have an 40mm Noctua fan mounted in the vrm holder on my motherboard which works pretty well. The fan is dead silent and i can't hear it at all at full blast.

Here are some pictures of this setup:




The socket solution is far from ideal and i am brainstorming on how to make it better but as for now it works very well.
As you can see the 120mm socket fan stays on its place because i clampt it between the case and motherboard.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi. There was no attitude. I don't speak with emotion. Just the facts. I call it blunt. You can call it w.e. you want


Your posts are frequently attitude-added.


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed. he is saying that its blunt, but being blunt is something really different.


----------



## felix

It is just posts in a forum, having the face of the person speaking in front of you would make sense in saying he has a specific attitude, but i would second that it was just blunt.









Maybe he just armored his post from a future post in attitude of style e.g. "and why should we believe you"/ "who are you to say so", so yes it may seem weird but in my point of view is was just a simple post with a fact.









Again, i am not having an attitude myself, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## gertruude

ive seen mega post on here for years and he is always the same, as in he doesnt sugar coat things.....he talks straight to the point without beating around the bush

you shouldnt take him so seriously, if people do then its on them

hurricane you only get pissed at him becaus ehe calls you out sometimes lol and you know thats the reason why.....just like when you used to report me all the time because you took my posts to heart


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hmm. It sounds like I need to get an early Christmas present. The benches I run are all at 1080p or less. Maybe a nice dinner out, some flowers........


Could try using vsr to fake haveeing an 16:9 1440p monitor also it is game dependent as the amd design is rop limited it can't process many frames but it has the compute power to keep the rops limited in more stressful tasks ex equaling the 980ti in higher resolution benchmarks but there are some annlmilyes like bf1 where the fury x beats the 1070 at most resolutions (as games get more compute demanding the fury will catch the 980 ti.


----------



## miklkit

I will get the real deal sooner or later. Not going to fake it.

Because I have an air cooled system I came up with a different solution. At one time I did have VRM overheating issues and because this case is so narrow a fan would not fit behind the motherboard. I measured.

So, I cut an exhaust slot in the back side cover and then......The air flow is from the front to the back so I built an air scoop internally to divert some air to the back side of the motherboard. The first one was too big and the CPU overheated, but now with a small one all is well for both CPU and VRMs. It doesn't take much to cool the backside.

Ya, temperature spikes are a big problem. I can turn on HWINFO64 and immediately start gaming, hear the fans suddenly ramping up, bail out and check, and sure enough the average temps are in the 48-52C range and there is a max in the 66-70C range. GAAAH!!

It must be some background app updating itself.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive seen mega post on here for years and he is always the same, as in he doesnt sugar coat things.....he talks straight to the point without beating around the bush
> 
> you shouldnt take him so seriously, if people do then its on them
> 
> hurricane you only get pissed at him becaus ehe calls you out sometimes lol and you know thats the reason why.....just like when you used to report me all the time because you took my posts to heart


When you say things in a certain way it comes across, intentionally, as attitude. Bluntness is not the problem. Concision isn't the problem. The problem is giving people unnecessary grief with unnecessary confrontational bits added to posts.

Here is an example:

"*- and no, i will not sift through thousands of posts through many forums to find the posts, you ( IE whoever is going to ask me for the posts ) can have the pleasure of doing this )*"

That is the type of gratuitous troll language that annoys people. Maybe I missed a post but I don't recall anyone making any demands of Mega - thus giving him no good reason to write that.

One can see the same thing in the response to my post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/17870

Someone thanked me for my post and he responded by trying, and failing, to put it down.


----------



## mus1mus

I know who's doing what and all that - me say


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> ive seen mega post on here for years and he is always the same, as in he doesnt sugar coat things.....he talks straight to the point without beating around the bush
> 
> you shouldnt take him so seriously, if people do then its on them
> 
> hurricane you only get pissed at him becaus ehe calls you out sometimes lol and you know thats the reason why.....just like when you used to report me all the time because you took my posts to heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say things in a certain way it comes across, intentionally, as attitude. Bluntness is not the problem. Concision isn't the problem. The problem is giving people unnecessary grief with unnecessary confrontational bits added to posts.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> "*- and no, i will not sift through thousands of posts through many forums to find the posts, you ( IE whoever is going to ask me for the posts ) can have the pleasure of doing this )*"
> 
> That is the type of gratuitous troll language that annoys people. Maybe I missed a post but I don't recall anyone making any demands of Mega - thus giving him no good reason to write that.
> 
> One can see the same thing in the response to my post here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/17870
> 
> Someone thanked me for my post and he responded by trying, and failing, to put it down.
Click to expand...

It sounds to me like a bit of a guilty conscious. Ie the bolded section applies directly to you. If I had not said that. If someone asked and I said that in a second post they would of just laughed it off as I was wrong (pst not mentioning names but it has happened) so this way, you know eclipse what to expect and if someone asks I'll just laugh silently to my monitor and ignore it.

I learn from experience


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It sounds to me like a bit of a guilty conscious. Ie the bolded section applies directly to you. If I had not said that. If someone asked and I said that in a second post they would of just laughed it off as I was wrong (pst not mentioning names but it has happened) so this way, you know eclipse what to expect and if someone asks I'll just laugh silently to my monitor and ignore it.
> 
> I learn from experience







yeah...


----------



## mus1mus

Tell me, how many times have you reported me due when I contradicted your views?

lolol

Guess you can't see this or will ignore this coz you got me blocked.









None of those reflected into my account btw.


----------



## Mega Man

Hahaha can not prove anything, just flame wars. Just like that wall of spam last week posted literally all I did was scroll through


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hahaha can not prove anything, just flame wars. Just like that wall of spam last week posted literally all I did was scroll through


What's there to prove?

Your own troll words are evidence enough. As I said in my post, the bolded language was gratuitous and is the kind of thing that annoys people here. Bye now.


----------



## Mega Man

No, not here, maybe you, maybe 1 or 2 others, but the majority are just fine and *like* my straight forwardness.


----------



## superstition222

First I have a guilty conscience (lame _ad hom_). Now it's a popularity contest (_argumentum ad populum_).

Two fallacies so far.









Once again, concision has nothing to do with baiting people.


----------



## Mega Man

No one said anything of the sort, but you.

You brought up what people like. I didn't I countered your point.

You brought up my post to begin with, I reacted to you. So yes, apparently you do need a popularity contest. Feel free and enjoy.


----------



## superstition222

You're not very good at this denial campaign. Fact is that what I wrote is true. Adding gratuitous nastiness to posts is attitude not concision. It's the attitude that's objectionable.

That's an objective fact. It's also a fact that I have better things to do than engage you in your attempt to cloud this clear-cut issue. I'm done.


----------



## cssorkinman

Mega seems to treat most everyone the same , I wouldn't take it personally.

It would be a boring place indeed if everyone were the same around here.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

I missed all the fun. Mega Man has donated some 13.5K posts with over 560 rep. That stands it'self as a good community member even when telling the bad, sad, bad truths.

My opinion. I like the guy. I don't like the guy. I like the guy. Mega


----------



## tashcz

Hey guys,

I was the one that asked the question and Mega responded, what I wrote is "no need for such attitude" because of the excessive words he wrote thinking I'd question his knowledge. I wouldn't, I thought it was pointed at me, and I don't question or ask for proof from someone that has a high rep here on the forums. I just asked a simple question considering socket temps, got my answer, no need for 2 pages of this.

Everyone has their own attitude. I know myself I can act like that when people that know less ask me thing I consider "stupid", I can get frustrated like "how can you not know that" and consider it a normal thing. Just wanted to say there was no need to write what he wrote.

I'd like to appologize everyone for starting this, especially Mega, because he did answer my question most precicely, and he got attacked because I felt uncomfortable from "off topic" stuff he wrote. So I'd like to appologize to Mega too if I put him in a bad situation.

We're all on the same side here guys, fighting clocks, heat, voltages, silicone, and power draw. Cheers to all of you and have a good day, spend your time well, no need to waste it on frustrating internet things.


----------



## Mega Man

dont apologize your fine i have broad enough shoulders, to take it,

and it was not directed at you, but others who have, from experience, intentions of questioning anything and everything i say.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Fighting clocks...speaking of which i get to tear down my loop again...probably some sediment in my cpu block...gpus are running about 8c above ambient and cpu is nearly 20 aboce...not horrible but shouldnt be that bad for my rad space


----------



## tashcz

How do socket temps look like on custom loops? Lets say, if you had 2x360 rads, would you still need a fan for the socket?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How do socket temps look like on custom loops? Lets say, if you had 2x360 rads, would you still need a fan for the socket?


its up to you lol, i had one on the socket andvrms when i had my loop....i was stressing 5ghz at 55C with one 360, didnt take off the fan to see what difference there was


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys,

I am looking for some better cooling and i came across this nice kit: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-p240

Looks pretty need but how much lower temps can i expect coming from my H100i to this kit? I am stable at 4.8GHz and i am not even reaching thermal limit but i am looking for something more quiet and better performing so i would like to hear some of your thoughts on this.

Now i am getting around 55c under full load IBT AVX, COD Black ops 3, that game is really demanding and eats all of my vram and uses 100% CPU most of the time. Highest vram usage was over 4GB! Strangely i don't encounter any frame loss or stuttering when i am using more than 3.5GB, aren't these cards suppose to throttle after 3.5GB..?

This card is still amazing to be honest, i run games at 1530 MHz core and 2000 MHz on the memory which is simply astonishing. I can even push further. I get around 80 FPS in COD black ops 3. BTW, this new Geforce experience is running real smooth and recording game play is really easy and works great.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its up to you lol, i had one on the socket andvrms when i had my loop....i was stressing 5ghz at 55C with one 360, didnt take off the fan to see what difference there was


imo its the board and cable management along with voltages that determines this most ive always needed one on the asrock board i had over 20c difference in core and package and on the saber it was more around 10c...with fan it was 10 and 5c respectively...but my rear cable management leaves much to be desired...i will always run both a vrm and socket fan just to keep things cool and i would recommend it to anyone on a mid to low tier board....they iust cant handle the heat as well


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How do socket temps look like on custom loops? Lets say, if you had 2x360 rads, would you still need a fan for the socket?


Yes I still need a socket fan with my 640mm loop. But I am a capable but still slightly less capable M5A99FX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How do socket temps look like on custom loops? Lets say, if you had 2x360 rads, would you still need a fan for the socket?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I still need a socket fan with my 640mm loop. But I am a capable but still slightly less capable M5A99FX.
Click to expand...

Good point , I can't think of a situation where it wouldn't be helpful but the CHV-Z sees much less benefit from it than my Asrock 990 Extreme 3 does.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How do socket temps look like on custom loops? Lets say, if you had 2x360 rads, would you still need a fan for the socket?


My CHV-Z Socket and VRM looks like this for temps with two 360's and a 140 rad.


Realize with a loop there is no active/direct air flow in this area as you've removed any chance when removing the CPU HS/fan.
Do "I" need the socket and VRM fans? Heck no, but I do run them. You did say custom loop, my VRM/NB is wc too. My case is made to house a 120mm x 25mm fan on the backside of the mobo (right case cover) and yup, I run that too just because it's so easy. And yes it does make a difference when room ambient starts pushing 30c at 5117MHz while encoding lol.

Over all it just depends on your system quality and the OC you run but I would say yes, most will benefit with a fan in place.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> My CHV-Z Socket and VRM looks like this for temps with two 360's and a 140 rad.
> 
> 
> Realize with a loop there is no active/direct air flow in this area as you've removed any chance when removing the CPU HS/fan.
> Do "I" need the socket and VRM fans? Heck no, but I do run them. You did say custom loop, my VRM/NB is wc too. My case is made to house a 120mm x 25mm fan on the backside of the mobo (right case cover) and yup, I run that too just because it's so easy. And yes it does make a difference when room ambient starts pushing 30c at 5117MHz while encoding lol.
> 
> Over all it just depends on your system quality and the OC you run but I would say yes, most will benefit with a fan in place.


Nice temps you got with your custom loop. I get between 55-58c at 4.8 GHz with 1.488-1.500 vcore. As i read correctly, your vcore is 1.55 at 5.1 GHz and your Vcore is CPU/NB volts? I would love to push my chip to 5 GHz but unfortunately my cooler cannot cope with those volcanic temps. A while ago i was thinking on getting another chip, newer 8350 or 8370 perhaps but it comes down to silicon lottery so i might end up with even a worse chip lol.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice temps you got with your custom loop. I get between 55-58c at 4.8 GHz with 1.488-1.500 vcore. As i read correctly, your vcore is 1.55 at 5.1 GHz and your Vcore is CPU/NB volts?


The double VCORE/Vcore values vary as VCORE=ROG header and Vcore=ITE header.
I've used a MM and Pro Belt pickups (CHV-Z feature) and measured the actual Vcore while testing and Pro Belt values match the ITE header values perfectly. That means 1.500 to 1.512 volts during that run. I like to show both as it may help show others the error factor that can come into play with software monitoring.

The CPU/NB is as shown.

This is a typical evening with no encoding yet


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zila

Sweet setup Sandman.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking for some better cooling and i came across this nice kit: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-p240
> 
> Looks pretty need but how much lower temps can i expect coming from my H100i to this kit? I am stable at 4.8GHz and i am not even reaching thermal limit but i am looking for something more quiet and better performing so i would like to hear some of your thoughts on this.
> 
> Now i am getting around 55c under full load IBT AVX, COD Black ops 3


If you're comfortable with the noise level then there's no reason to upgrade.

However, if you want to reduce the noise level I would recommend getting the L-360 kit rather than the 240. There is basically never too much radiator surface area when you're trying to reduce noise.

The Vardar fans, though, possibly in conjunction with the pump and/or other fans, seem to aggravate my tinnitus to the point where even using the machine for two hours causes it to be hard for me to sleep, even with the computer in the next room and long cabling. I'm going to try swapping them with other fans but I've had tinnitus problems from my computer even before I got the EK kit. I think some of it's related to high-frequency sounds, possibly in the ultrasonic range. Also, ball bearing fans can be damaged from falls (unlike sleeve-type fans which are more resistant to shock damage) so my fans may irritate my ear hairs due to that. Two of them did fall about a foot off a table when I first got them. The addition of the Vardars has improved cooling efficiency but having the computer in the next room doesn't seem to be enough to block the tinnitus-inducing noise now.

I have a lot of fans in my system, to be sure:

• front 200mm sleeve intake, set to medium
• three 120 vardars up top, in pull (two were in push before but I have less space with the Crosshair board now)
• 140mm FDB in PSU
• 140mm sleeve on outside rear of case, where case fan inside normally is
• 140mm sleeve blowing toward VRM sink and also out (on an angle)
• 140mm sleeve suspended above GPU (which is mounted in slot 5), blowing on NB sink and, primarily, pushing the GPU heat out of the back
• 140mm sleeve suspended at the top nearer the front of the case to push air toward the top part of the VRM sink, the RAM, and the socket
• 140mm sleeve behind socket area
• eight 120mm low-speed cheap Micro Center sleeve fans on 480mm rad (I had four on push but wanted to try eight with push-pull because I had several I was able to pillage from my old Lynnfield system). The fans have poor static pressure.
• two 40mm ball bearing fans on the GPU (I had taken off the shroud and strapped on a 140mm ball bearing fan to reduce noise but it didn't cool the card well enough. Temps read OK but I got artifacts in Civ V)*

The pump is suspended with a lot of zip ties in the front of the case, partially blocking some of the airflow from the 200mm intake, but two inches back

*I'm waiting for Vega to hit to see about what GPU to get and hopefully I can put it under water. I also need to order a thermal pad for the EK block I have for the Crosshair so I can install it.

Some of the rumble I hear through the wall is probably from having those eight fans on that external radiator (vibration through the table, too) but the fans themselves don't seem to be very loud. Ball bearing fans seem to be the worst for high-pitched sounds but even sleeve fans can bother me.

The idea, besides avoiding hot spots by having airflow almost everywhere, was to have an overabundance of radiator space so I could run the fans at lower speeds (and also add the board block and GPU to the loop) but I've found that the vardars need to run rather fast to cool the CPU enough, probably because pull isn't as effective and because those Micro Center super-cheap fans are so weak. I've just started experimenting with the new board and the extra four fans on the 480. I spent about an hour and managed to get 4.8 to run at 1.42 VCore (lowest droop when running Prime in HWINFO was 1.406) but I need to figure out which sensor is the VRMs because one (ITE "CPU") was running quite a bit hotter than the other CPU sensors, making me think it's the VRM. I can't imagine the CFZ doesn't have a VRM sensor that HWINFO can read.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How do socket temps look like on custom loops? Lets say, if you had 2x360 rads, would you still need a fan for the socket?


i do not, but i have my boards blocked and my chip blocked with obscene amounts of rads, ( smallest pc with amd cpu has 5 360 rads ) on my saberkitty i do use one as there is no block for it.

my socket is usually under my core - although on my gigabyte systems i can t tell as i think they did not include one, or dont monitor socket temps ? i really dont know, the only boards i dont turn on aopm as they make me freeze ..... it is weird
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking for some better cooling and i came across this nice kit: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-p240
> 
> Looks pretty need but how much lower temps can i expect coming from my H100i to this kit? I am stable at 4.8GHz and i am not even reaching thermal limit but i am looking for something more quiet and better performing so i would like to hear some of your thoughts on this.
> 
> Now i am getting around 55c under full load IBT AVX, COD Black ops 3, that game is really demanding and eats all of my vram and uses 100% CPU most of the time. Highest vram usage was over 4GB! Strangely i don't encounter any frame loss or stuttering when i am using more than 3.5GB, aren't these cards suppose to throttle after 3.5GB..?
> 
> This card is still amazing to be honest, i run games at 1530 MHz core and 2000 MHz on the memory which is simply astonishing. I can even push further. I get around 80 FPS in COD black ops 3. BTW, this new Geforce experience is running real smooth and recording game play is really easy and works great.


i am not going to comment on the cooling as oyu probably wont believe me anyway . at least you have not in the past. as to the vram however allocated vram is not the same as used vram

a game allocates what ever vram it wants. when you go over the amount of vram you have the gpus start using system ram and / OR pagefile if needed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The double VCORE/Vcore values vary as VCORE=ROG header and Vcore=ITE header.
> I've used a MM and Pro Belt pickups (CHV-Z feature) and measured the actual Vcore while testing and Pro Belt values match the ITE header values perfectly. That means 1.500 to 1.512 volts during that run. I like to show both as it may help show others the error factor that can come into play with software monitoring.
> 
> The CPU/NB is as shown.
> 
> This is a typical evening with no encoding yet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aha i see, and what is an ROG header and ITE header? You mean that you have 2 different sensors?
I actually cannot complain though about my cooling setup. I am pushing 1.500Vcore CPU and 1.350v CPU/NB through the CPU and i don't hit temp wall at all. After 1.500Vcore its a different story, this chip heats up pretty quick. I can get 5 GHz but not with 2600 MHz CPU/NB unfortunately, i do need it though because i am running 8 GB x2 16 GB 2400 MHz RAM kit.

Nice graph you got there man, i really need to tidy my HWINFO64 graph too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> The double VCORE/Vcore values vary as VCORE=ROG header and Vcore=ITE header.
> I've used a MM and Pro Belt pickups (CHV-Z feature) and measured the actual Vcore while testing and Pro Belt values match the ITE header values perfectly. That means 1.500 to 1.512 volts during that run. I like to show both as it may help show others the error factor that can come into play with software monitoring.
> 
> The CPU/NB is as shown.
> 
> This is a typical evening with no encoding yet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> If you're comfortable with the noise level then there's no reason to upgrade.
> 
> However, if you want to reduce the noise level I would recommend getting the L-360 kit rather than the 240. There is basically never too much radiator surface area when you're trying to reduce noise.
> 
> The Vardar fans, though, possibly in conjunction with the pump and/or other fans, seem to aggravate my tinnitus to the point where even using the machine for two hours causes it to be hard for me to sleep, even with the computer in the next room and long cabling. I'm going to try swapping them with other fans but I've had tinnitus problems from my computer even before I got the EK kit. I think some of it's related to high-frequency sounds, possibly in the ultrasonic range. Also, ball bearing fans can be damaged from falls (unlike sleeve-type fans which are more resistant to shock damage) so my fans may irritate my ear hairs due to that. Two of them did fall about a foot off a table when I first got them. The addition of the Vardars has improved cooling efficiency but having the computer in the next room doesn't seem to be enough to block the tinnitus-inducing noise now.
> 
> I have a lot of fans in my system, to be sure:
> 
> • front 200mm sleeve intake, set to medium
> • three 120 vardars up top, in pull (two were in push before but I have less space with the Crosshair board now)
> • 140mm FDB in PSU
> • 140mm sleeve on outside rear of case, where case fan inside normally is
> • 140mm sleeve blowing toward VRM sink and also out (on an angle)
> • 140mm sleeve suspended above GPU (which is mounted in slot 5), blowing on NB sink and, primarily, pushing the GPU heat out of the back
> • 140mm sleeve suspended at the top nearer the front of the case to push air toward the top part of the VRM sink, the RAM, and the socket
> • 140mm sleeve behind socket area
> • eight 120mm low-speed cheap Micro Center sleeve fans on 480mm rad (I had four on push but wanted to try eight with push-pull because I had several I was able to pillage from my old Lynnfield system). The fans have poor static pressure.
> • two 40mm ball bearing fans on the GPU (I had taken off the shroud and strapped on a 140mm ball bearing fan to reduce noise but it didn't cool the card well enough. Temps read OK but I got artifacts in Civ V)*
> 
> The pump is suspended with a lot of zip ties in the front of the case, partially blocking some of the airflow from the 200mm intake, but two inches back
> 
> *I'm waiting for Vega to hit to see about what GPU to get and hopefully I can put it under water. I also need to order a thermal pad for the EK block I have for the Crosshair so I can install it.
> 
> Some of the rumble I hear through the wall is probably from having those eight fans on that external radiator (vibration through the table, too) but the fans themselves don't seem to be very loud. Ball bearing fans seem to be the worst for high-pitched sounds but even sleeve fans can bother me.
> 
> The idea, besides avoiding hot spots by having airflow almost everywhere, was to have an overabundance of radiator space so I could run the fans at lower speeds (and also add the board block and GPU to the loop) but I've found that the vardars need to run rather fast to cool the CPU enough, probably because pull isn't as effective and because those Micro Center super-cheap fans are so weak. I've just started experimenting with the new board and the extra four fans on the 480. I spent about an hour and managed to get 4.8 to run at 1.42 VCore (lowest droop when running Prime in HWINFO was 1.406) but I need to figure out which sensor is the VRMs because one (ITE "CPU") was running quite a bit hotter than the other CPU sensors, making me think it's the VRM. I can't imagine the CFZ doesn't have a VRM sensor that HWINFO can read.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wel, to be honest i am happy with the performance of this cooler but i need a little more and more quiet as well. These Noctua fans can get fairly loud at full blast and normally that's no problem because i use my noise cancelling head phones most of the time when i need the extra cooling, but it would be need if i can get cooling kit that performs better with less noise.

The thing is that i don't like 360 mm rads for some reason, i cannot mount them in my case so i have to mount them external but if i do i would go with 480 mm instead.

Sorry to hear about your tinnitus man. I had the same problem so i know its no joke at all. I kinda solved it though, it was my low Vitamin B12 and Vitamin D that caused it in my case, i also take magnesium tablets and i no longer have these annoying ring in my ears. Some times when i have sinus infection it gets back but only temporarily.

Okay, back to topic lol.

That's one nice cooling setup you got there man, mind sharing some temps so i can compare it to mine?

This is my fan setup:

1x 200 mm intake in the front. Bitfenix spectre pro blue LED. That is the most powerful 200 mm fan i could find and its moving a whopping 148.72 CFM and 1.27 mm H20 of static pressure. Unfortunately its being choked by the front mesh of my case which is very restrictive. I probably end up buying another case or do some modding in order for the fan to breath better.

1x Aerocool shark 120 mm as an intake on the back side of my case. Normally its set as an exhaust but i discovered that when i have it set as an intake it feeds my Noctua NF -F12 3K RPM fans with fresh air which results in lower temps.

1x 40 mm Noctua A14 FLX mounted in the vrm holding place of my motherboard. Its a need little fan but it doesn't move a lot of air but it sure does a nice job for its size.

1x 80 mm AMD stock cooler fan mounted on the vrm aria as well just in case i need that little extra cooling. It seems that my vrm's don't run hot at all and they are much much cooler than on the Gigabyte 990 FX Gaming g1 i had before this one. It also looks like that it has 10 phases for CPU alone instead of being 8+2 phase but i am not sure though.

1x Corsair SP120L stock H100i fan on the back side of my socket clamped between the motherboard and case. Its doing a very good job keeping the vrm and socket temps under control, i also lost a fairly big amount of CPU temp when i set it at full blast.

Last but not least, my lovely Noctua NF-F12 Industrial ppc 3K fans mounted on my radiator. They move A LOT Of air and for the RPM they are not that loud to be honest. I compared them to my Corsair 2600 RPM fans and the Noctua's are much much better and more quiet as well. Reason why i got these Noctua fans is due to their big RPM range and better airflow. I can set them to very low RPM and still have better performance than the Corsair stock fans and at full blast i have more performance at similar or lower RPM.

To control all these fans i use all of my motherboard headers and my case fan controller. I uninstalled Corsair Link as i got all kinds of problems with it. I am not going to explain how or what in great detail but if you want to know how or what here is a link to the Corsair forum: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=162820
I don't go there anymore because they have no idea what they are talking about regarding my problem. The guy keeps saying that its the water temp to CPU temp ratio that is the problem while i keep pointing out that its the software that is not working correctly which is very annoying...

Anyway, now i use Alsuite 3 to control and monitor my vrm temps and its actually working pretty good for starters. The previous Alsuite 2 wasn't working well and i got all kinds of weird readings and warning whenever i tried to monitor the EC sensor. It seems that they fixed it because i no longer get these strange readings and system isn't really slowing down like before. I do get much lower physics score in Firestrike but in games i don't notice any lag or stutter or anything. So, if you would like to know if you have vrm sensor, just download Alsuite 3 and find out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do not, but i have my boards blocked and my chip blocked with obscene amounts of rads, ( smallest pc with amd cpu has 5 360 rads ) on my saberkitty i do use one as there is no block for it.
> 
> my socket is usually under my core - although on my gigabyte systems i can t tell as i think they did not include one, or dont monitor socket temps ? i really dont know, the only boards i dont turn on aopm as they make me freeze ..... it is weird
> i am not going to comment on the cooling as oyu probably wont believe me anyway . at least you have not in the past. as to the vram however allocated vram is not the same as used vram
> 
> a game allocates what ever vram it wants. when you go over the amount of vram you have the gpus start using system ram and / OR pagefile if needed


lol, you don't have to think for me Mega. If you have some valid information i would happy to take it under advisement.

Yes, and that's why i always use pagefile, some say its better to disable this is you have enough system memory but i discovered that its not a smart thing to do at all because i ran in to problems in short order when i removed it.

The thing i was talking about is that the GTX 970 memory gate is a storm in a glass of water to be honest. I heard that whenever you use more than 3.5 GB of vram games begin to show micro stutter and FPS Loss because of the slower 500 MB piece that is slower than the rest. I did some testing with Far cry 4 at higher resolutions using DSR and i was pulling over 3.5 GB and i haven't had any problem. Now in COD black ops 3 i also have no problems and frames are mostly above 80. But since i have enough RAM i don't mind if its using it, i actually would like to get some more, like 32 GB but i don't think my chip can handle 32 GB at 2400 MHz to be honest. It cannot even get to 5 GHz with 2 sticks of 8 GB 2400 MHz.


----------



## Mega Man

again, alocating memory is not the same as using memory,

there are few games that use alot of memory, let alone at 1080p. with shadow of mordor being one of the few ( that actually stand out, in eyefinity it was actually using a FULL 32gb of page file and 16gb of ram, and 4gb vram ..... insanity )

that said, just because you cant make it happen, means little to none

assuming it is real ( and ironic as i wrote the above before googling this ... no idea it would lead me first to this video.. )




by far one of my fav games this year !


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again, alocating memory is not the same as using memory,
> 
> there are few games that use alot of memory, let alone at 1080p. with shadow of mordor being one of the few ( that actually stand out, in eyefinity it was actually using a FULL 32gb of page file and 16gb of ram, and 4gb vram ..... insanity )
> 
> that said, just because you cant make it happen, means little to none
> 
> assuming it is real ( and ironic as i wrote the above before googling this ... no idea it would lead me first to this video.. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by far one of my fav games this year !


Mega has it right, allocation isn't the same as usage.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, you don't have to think for me Mega. If you have some valid information i would happy to take it under advisement.
> 
> Yes, and that's why i always use pagefile, some say its better to disable this is you have enough system memory but i discovered that its not a smart thing to do at all because i ran in to problems in short order when i removed it.
> 
> The thing i was talking about is that the GTX 970 memory gate is a storm in a glass of water to be honest. I heard that whenever you use more than 3.5 GB of vram games begin to show micro stutter and FPS Loss because of the slower 500 MB piece that is slower than the rest. I did some testing with Far cry 4 at higher resolutions using DSR and i was pulling over 3.5 GB and i haven't had any problem. Now in COD black ops 3 i also have no problems and frames are mostly above 80. But since i have enough RAM i don't mind if its using it, i actually would like to get some more, like 32 GB but i don't think my chip can handle 32 GB at 2400 MHz to be honest. It cannot even get to 5 GHz with 2 sticks of 8 GB 2400 MHz.


I know Mega already covered it, but I gotta clear things up aswell. Memory does not need to be accessed equally as much. Some of it has to be accessed non stop and constantly, like Vertex information, multiple times a millisecond, where the frame buffer needs to be only accessed as often as an image is drawn, so only every tenth millisecond.

If the non often needed information lands in the slower part of the memory it doesnt matter, as that information needs to accessed only once every other ms and this is possible even with slower memory. But memory fragmentation is a real thing and once due to shuffeling more and more of the vertex info for instance starts landing in the slower parts of the memory you will get slow down. It may not happen every time, hell it might only happen every blue moon. But in the end this is still non reliable memory, which does not deliver what it said: reliable and fast data access. If you have no problem, than congrats. But other people have and this is a point where NVIDIA deceived their customers.
Programmers can theoretically optimize for such things, as they do on consoles and especially the XBOX, where fast memory is used for often needed stuff an vice versa, but this is NOT the point of a PC and a grpahics card. A programmer should not have to consider it. Memory should work everywhere equally.

source: I'm Programmer in an industrial enviroment.


----------



## mirzet1976

@hurricane28 - on what settings you have over 80 FPS in COD


----------



## superstition222

Put simply: The .5 GB in the 970 is so slow that it doesn't legitimately count as VRAM. Even an Anandtech writer admitted this (see my sig).

Calling the 970 a 4 GB card is fraud, period.

How well Nvidia disguises the issue by stuffing that partition with rarely-used/slow access requirement data is a side issue.

How well Nvidia works with devs to turn down VRAM requirements for shipping titles (see Witcher 3 demo) and/or what steps they take regardless to make their games run well on the most popular card is also a peripheral issue.

Also, one rationalization for the abysmal 28 GB/s "VRAM" partition being foisted onto enthusiasts is that it's still faster than system RAM. That's nice but it's not even slightly close to VRAM speeds. It also causes XOR contention. Potentially, the more it's used the more it can slow the real VRAM partition. And yet, the only way to "theoretically" achieve Nvidia's claimed 224 GB/s speed is by using the slow partition with its performance-hindering abysmal speed and the contention.

So, Nvidia's 224 GB/s 4 GB VRAM spec is fraudulent. Its claim of 4 GB of VRAM in total is fraudulent. Its stated cache size and ROP count was also fraudulent. Even after being exposed, Nvidia continues to stonewall on its website by posting 224 GB/s 4 GB rather than 196 GB/s 3.5 GB + 28 GB/s .5GB (with XOR).


----------



## Synister

They gave buyers a rebate for the RAM mis advertisement right?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> They gave buyers a rebate for the RAM mis advertisement right?


Only in the States but yes, I think they did/had to.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @hurricane28 - on what settings you have over 80 FPS in COD


8350 @ 4.8 GHz 16 GB 2400 MHz ram, GPU 1530 MHz core and 2000 MHz memory. Everything maxed out in the game, i did record some gameplay but unfortunately you can't see the FPS i am drawing for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @hurricane28 - on what settings you have over 80 FPS in COD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> They gave buyers a rebate for the RAM mis advertisement right?


mrgnex is right, it was only in the states, unfortunately i haven't heard from a law suit here. Than again, its only 30 euro's so its not really worth the effort IMO.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 8350 @ 4.8 GHz 16 GB 2400 MHz ram, GPU 1530 MHz core and 2000 MHz memory. Everything maxed out in the game, i did record some gameplay but unfortunately you can't see the FPS i am drawing for some reason.
> 
> mrgnex is right, it was only in the states, unfortunately i haven't heard from a law suit here. Than again, its only 30 euro's so its not really worth the effort IMO.


i get around 75 fps on average running one 290 with dsr 3200 x 1800 with only shadows lowered...with two cards enabled i can smash out 140 with shadows on max...likely my limiting factor is 8gb of ram...but 8320 @ 4.8, 8gb 2133mhz ram cl9, xfc r9 290(s)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i get around 75 fps on average running one 290 with dsr 3200 x 1800 with only shadows lowered...with two cards enabled i can smash out 140 with shadows on max...likely my limiting factor is 8gb of ram...but 8320 @ 4.8, 8gb 2133mhz ram cl9, xfc r9 290(s)


Great performance. This game stresses the system really hard man, it utilizes all of my cores and maxes out vram with all the filters turned on. I still get over 100 though, 80 FPS is average. It also uses a ton of ram so 8 GB these days is really not enough, if you can, get a lot more. I am thinking on getting another 16 GB kit but i don't think my CPU can handle 32 GB at 2400 MHz.

Oh and i also use a tool called Timer resolution which can be downloaded here: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396

When games are poorly optimized for more CPU cores you can run this tool in order to get more ticks per clock or something, it really helped A LOT with Crysis 3.


----------



## cssorkinman

A very good deal
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZTVPO06/ref=dra_a_rv_ff_fx_xx_P2000_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=852a6e2903b4c4624f5fbb15c481c8bc_S


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Than again, its only 30 euro's so its not really worth the effort IMO.


It's worth the effort for anyone who doesn't want to be scammed.

The success of the 970 in the market sends a strong message to companies, not just Nvidia, that enthusiasts are ripe for being scammed. If most any corporation thinks it can profit more from a scam than what it will pay in fines it will go forward with the scam. So, it's always worthwhile to try to hold them accountable for scams. Otherwise we may as well just give corporations our credit card numbers and say "Do as you like". We have the buying power we chose to have.


----------



## miklkit

^^This.

That is why we as consumers must vote with our wallet and avoid corporations like intel, nvidia, AT&T, AIG, Lehman Brothers, Bank of America, etc..


----------



## superstition222

That goes for the tech press, too. When a writer tries to sell us Florida swampland like "Nvidia didn't have any incentive to lie about the 970's specs so we believe them - that their engineers are a rogue unit that doesn't communicate with management or marketing" it's time for a fairly baleful eye. Reality is that engineers are unlikely to ask to hobble a design and it's the management that comes up with directives that yield things like VRAM at 28 GB/s pretending to be 224 GB/s in all the marketing. What engineer worth his/her salt would think that's good design? And, even if they did - how many of them would think it's a great idea to lie about the specs? Business types, though, would often be thrilled by the idea of tricking the gullible masses*

There was so much exoneration in that "Correcting the Specs" article but the nugget is the one I extracted from its sugar coating surrounding language and put into my sig. Of course Nvidia had an incentive to deceive consumers. When the 970 was first released the main alternative was the overpriced 980 - a card that seemed to have the same amount of VRAM. People with an eye toward value thought "Well, maybe I should get two 970s instead of spending through the nose for a 980". And many did - because they thought both had the same amount of VRAM. That's a huge incentive. It also made the 970 seem more competitive against AMD's 4 GB cards.

*See the famous anecdote about Jobs' demonstration of the first 128K Mac to the tech press - by using a 



 so he could "Wow" them with speech synthesis. The 128K Mac, the only one that was actually for sale, didn't even have upgradable RAM.







Apple is now one of the world's most wealthy and powerful companies and Jobs worship has sold a lot of books. He's the same dude who apparently scammed his best friend out of the lion's share of the Breakout money. Gates is also famous for scamming IBM and Lotus with OS/2 and various other flashes of brilliance.

It was also a suit (Sculley) not an engineer, that caused the first Mac to only have 128K of RAM but, simultaneously, a high price. Raskin, the engineer behind the Mac, wanted it to be a low-priced machine. However, Apple was also, apparently, burned by the rapid rise of DRAM prices due to the tactics Japanese DRAM makers successfully used to take over the market - a major reason why the Mac's RAM was kept low despite the steadily increasing price (from the original target of $500). Regardless of DRAM prices, though, Apple should have released the first Mac with upgradeable RAM and without lying about the specs. Like the 970, though, Apple profited by scamming everyone with the specs.

So, the first Mac is probably the original RAM scam.


----------



## lPizzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> A very good deal
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZTVPO06/ref=dra_a_rv_ff_fx_xx_P2000_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=852a6e2903b4c4624f5fbb15c481c8bc_S


God dammit. 25$ Price slash with 20$ dollars shipping to Germany ;_;


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It's worth the effort for anyone who doesn't want to be scammed.
> 
> The success of the 970 in the market sends a strong message to companies, not just Nvidia, that enthusiasts are ripe for being scammed. If most any corporation thinks it can profit more from a scam than what it will pay in fines it will go forward with the scam. So, it's always worthwhile to try to hold them accountable for scams. Otherwise we may as well just give corporations our credit card numbers and say "Do as you like". We have the buying power we chose to have.


Yes you are right. What i actually was revering to was that i can't start this on my own let alone pay for a lawyer that want to look in to it. So in that context its not really worth trying. Of course you have to stand up for your rights in every possible way, i do this for years now sometimes with success sometimes not so much.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> ^^This.
> 
> That is why we as consumers must vote with our wallet and avoid corporations like intel, nvidia, AT&T, AIG, Lehman Brothers, Bank of America, etc..


Agreed, money changes things far shorter than the votes. I don't vote for years now as we live in a fake democracy, but that's another story and waay out of topic.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> ^^This.
> 
> That is why we as consumers must vote with our wallet and avoid corporations like intel, nvidia, AT&T, AIG, Lehman Brothers, Bank of America, etc..


Wells fargo is pretty near the top of my do not trust list at the moment.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> ^^This.
> 
> That is why we as consumers must vote with our wallet and avoid corporations like intel, nvidia, AT&T, AIG, Lehman Brothers, Bank of America, etc..


I quit buying intel years ago because of a certain marketing cover up... quit buying Nvidia because of the vram scam.... hmmm... amd's overstated hype.... folks... I'm at a loss lol... crap... oh well...


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agreed, money changes things far shorter than the votes. I don't vote for years now as we live in a fake democracy, but that's another story and waay out of topic.


At Wells Fargo the little people who work there took the fall. That is what is so putrid.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I quit buying intel years ago because of a certain marketing cover up... quit buying Nvidia because of the vram scam.... hmmm... amd's overstated hype.... folks... I'm at a loss lol... crap... oh well...


Comcast is at the top of that list.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Comcast is at the top of that list.


you must live in anarea that got capped lol


----------



## miklkit

Wells Fargo used to be a great bank that I trusted. Then something changed a few years ago, but I am still stuck there until I pay off an old loan soon. In this scandal the CEO is gone too, which is how it should be.

There was a time when if a corporation lied to me I would go to another corporation, but now I've been lied to by just about all of them, so just look for the best deal for me and show no loyalty to them at all.


----------



## BulletBait

Ok ok ok ok. I gotta rant for a minute. So following the 'evil corporations' theme, I was cruising the steam specials page and I noticed 'planes' on sale. Now it took me a minute to connect the FSX portion of the title to Flight Simulator 10, I haven't played since the 2000 edition so excuse that







on my part.

Anyways, I was trying to figure out *who* in their right mind would ever pay $25 for a piece of digital pixels like that. (besides MMO and especially Free MMO players... they're already beyond hope.) So I did the stupid thing and decided to dig into the FSX store page. Lo and behold I find *$1500* total in DLC pixel art with some extra 'missions' and such sprinkled in. This is all with about 2/3s of it on sale. So I'd call the total DLC cost around $2750-3000.



Sure the game's on sale too for $7.50 (original cost of $25), but seriously.... what the hell? Who would ever buy this garbage, besides maybe the base game?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/314160


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Ok ok ok ok. I gotta rant for a minute. So following the 'evil corporations' theme, I was cruising the steam specials page and I noticed 'planes' on sale. Now it took me a minute to connect the FSX portion of the title to Flight Simulator 10, I haven't played since the 2000 edition so excuse that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my part.
> 
> Anyways, I was trying to figure out *who* in their right mind would ever pay $25 for a piece of digital pixels like that. (besides MMO and especially Free MMO players... they're already beyond hope.) So I did the stupid thing and decided to dig into the FSX store page. Lo and behold I find *$1500* total in DLC pixel art with some extra 'missions' and such sprinkled in. This is all with about 2/3s of it on sale. So I'd call the total DLC cost around $2750-3000.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the game's on sale too for $7.50 (original cost of $25), but seriously.... what the hell? Who would ever buy this garbage, besides maybe the base game?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/314160


Lol. Train simulator (2017 too?) had the same thing. I think its around $2000 bucks of dlc. I should check.


----------



## hurricane28

Talking about money, if someone is interested, DOOM is on sale on steam. 50% off so you pay 29 euro's instead of 59! Amazing value if you ask me. Its a great game and is worth the money.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Talking about money, if someone is interested, DOOM is on sale on steam. 50% off so you pay 29 euro's instead of 59! Amazing value if you ask me. Its a great game and is worth the money.


Thanks for the warning, purchased! Hopefully they come out with the Linux version sooner rather than later... I do believe they said they'd be developing a Linux version. I choose to hope...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Thanks for the warning, purchased! Hopefully they come out with the Linux version sooner rather than later... I do believe they said they'd be developing a Linux version. I choose to hope...


NP man, you won't be sorry! I already finished the game in short order simply because i couldn't stop playing lol. I love how it looks and the performance is amazing.Its one if not the best game i ever played, besides Crysis 3 of course, its pretty hard to beat that game.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> NP man, you won't be sorry! I already finished the game in short order simply because i couldn't stop playing lol. I love how it looks and the performance is amazing.Its one if not the best game i ever played, besides Crysis 3 of course, its pretty hard to beat that game.


play it on ultra nightmare you wont beat it so easily as on easy mode


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> play it on ultra nightmare you wont beat it so easily as on easy mode


lol yeah. I played it on normal i guess, idk to be honest but at certain points i really needed to lower the difficulty, i am not a hardcore gamer so i am not that good really, i just enjoy some gaming when i have the time for it. I just finished COD Black ops 3 so i guess i install DOOM tomorrow and play with higher difficulty and see how far i come lol.

I would really like to play BF 1 and COD infinite warfare but they are too expensive now for me so i have to wait for steam or origin when they have a sale or something.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah. I played it on normal i guess, idk to be honest but at certain points i really needed to lower the difficulty, i am not a hardcore gamer so i am not that good really, i just enjoy some gaming when i have the time for it. I just finished COD Black ops 3 so i guess i install DOOM tomorrow and play with higher difficulty and see how far i come lol.
> 
> I would really like to play BF 1 and COD infinite warfare but they are too expensive now for me so i have to wait for steam or origin when they have a sale or something.


dude!!! dont lower difficulty lol just try harder









i take it you didnt do any of the objectives or finding classic maps as well?

it certainly adds to the time to complete it....try it on ultra nightmare its a blast....you'll die....ALOT lol but its so much fun

i played it to death so not played it for awhile, gonna try the new arcade mode when i finished playing coh2


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dude!!! dont lower difficulty lol just try harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i take it you didnt do any of the objectives or finding classic maps as well?
> 
> it certainly adds to the time to complete it....try it on ultra nightmare its a blast....you'll die....ALOT lol but its so much fun
> 
> i played it to death so not played it for awhile, gonna try the new arcade mode when i finished playing coh2


Yeah well what can is say, i just get annoyed when it gets too hard lol
No not really, when i game i just want to finish it as soon as possible for some reason lol, i will try next time though.

Sadly i only have 256 GB SSD so i can only install one game at a time since they are huge these days. COD Black ops 3 is 85 GB with all the DLC's installed! Its insane. Tomorrow i am going to install DOOM again and play it on ultra nightmare and when things get hard i remember you saying; : don't lower difficulty, just try harder!" LOL


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sadly i only have 256 GB SSD so i can only install one game at a time since they are huge these days.


I know it may be hurr durr to ask, but why not pick up a cheap 1-2TB HDD? I keep my whole steam library on a 2TB HDD, it's currently at 1.52TB with something around .3ish space remaining, going to have to upgrade that soon... I've been debating on going with an external instead of the internal/dock adapter when I travel. But externals are still so bloody expensive for the space you get.

I don't really see a huge difference in load time, but if that really affects you. Eh, each their own. Just wondering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Lol. Train simulator (2017 too?) had the same thing. I think its around $2000 bucks of dlc. I should check.


Can't wait to see Farming Simulator 17's DLC list now when it releases







I don't understand who thinks these games are fun, like driving a train or a tractor. Even when I played Flight Sim back in the day, it was mostly for the takeoffs, landings, acrobatics, and crashing into stuff, I never flew a 3 hour flight across the country for the gigs... booooorrrriiiing. Train and Farm have nothing like that. At least the Maxis Sim Farm/City/ect was about strategy and a bunch of different elements, but the Train/Farm Sim would bore me to absolute tears. That would be own personal video game hell... But again, to each their own, eh?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

for those interested in picture comparisons between the wraith cooler and the old stock 8350 one have a look here.....http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1553020/amd-wraith-vs-stock-fx-8350-cooler/


----------



## cssorkinman

Anyone playing BF1 with the FX 8xxx? Curious how it's performing. Just bought the game, but I need to add another HDD to my FX rig before I DL the it.









Played the beta on my 4790k /290X rig and was at around 100fps on a 64 person map.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone playing BF1 with the FX 8xxx? Curious how it's performing. Just bought the game, but I need to add another HDD to my FX rig before I DL the it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played the beta on my 4790k /290X rig and was at around 100fps on a 64 person map.


I've been playing the campaign on my Skylake rig and I'm getting anywhere between 100-140fps with DX11 at 1080p Ultra.

Too busy enjoying the game to actually bench it atm, one of the best FPS war campaigns I've played in years


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone playing BF1 with the FX 8xxx? Curious how it's performing. Just bought the game, but I need to add another HDD to my FX rig before I DL the it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played the beta on my 4790k /290X rig and was at around 100fps on a 64 person map.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing the campaign on my Skylake rig and I'm getting anywhere between 100-140fps with DX11 at 1080p Ultra.
> 
> Too busy enjoying the game to actually bench it atm, one of the best FPS war campaigns I've played in years
Click to expand...

It has a chance to be the best one since BFBC2 in my opinion - really looking forward to playing.


----------



## BulletBait

Wait Wait Wait. Hol up hol up hol up.

EA actually published a game with a decent campaign? An FPS no less? What has it been, 7 or 8 years since that happened?

You're tempting me to break my 'NO EA games for another 5 years after the BF4 year long fiasco.' I still have at least another 2 years to go. That followed my personal previous 5 year EA boycott after the first Mirror's Edge, every game after that was total trash, I can't even remember what specific game pushed me into boycott. If I remember correctly, it might have just been the whole Origin push and Steam store pull. I even went without Mirror's Edge Catalyst and that was hard enough since I, personally, enjoyed the first one a lot.

Edited a few sentences and added other relevant information.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Wait Wait Wait. Hol up hol up hol up.
> 
> EA actually published a game with a decent campaign? An FPS no less? What has it been, 7 or 8 years since that happened?
> 
> You're tempting me to break my 'NO EA games for another 5 years after the BF4 year long fiasco.' I still have at least another 2 years to go. That followed my personal previous 5 year EA boycott after the first Mirror's Edge, every game after that was total trash, I can't even remember what specific game pushed me into boycott. If I remember correctly, it might have just been the whole Origin push and Steam store pull. I even went without Mirror's Edge Catalyst and that was hard enough since I, personally, enjoyed the first one a lot.
> 
> Edited a few sentences and added other relevant information.


Actually.....Hardline also had an excellent campaign imo, I was very specific when I said FPS war campaign









The history behind why EA moved to create Origin and stop selling their games on Steam from that point onwards is a good read: https://www.quora.com/Why-did-EA-create-Origin-instead-of-using-Valves-Steam Also this: http://www.shacknews.com/article/69194/ea-crysis-2-pulled-from

the 2nd and 3rd answers in that first link are good ones imo but take it from someone who did everything they could in their power to avoid Steam when it first released (it was junk.....worse than UPlay ever was) I will give Origin credit something it does that Steam just doesn't, I have the ability to pay in my own currency and pay a fair price on Origin, Steam on the other hand I have to use USD (Aussie dollar has been dismal against the US dollar for a while now) and on top of that I don't get a fair price on games.

Most recent example was Wolfenstein: The Old Blood, it costs $19.99 USD for those of you in the US, for me it's $34.95 USD.......That's a 75% (near enough) price increase, things have gotten so bad that it is cheaper for me to buy a Physical Deluxe Edition of a game and still come out better than what I'd pay on Steam for a Standard Edition.

Fallout 4 when it released was $80 USD here via Steam, I got a physical edition with free shipping for $64 AUD (That's $49 USD), Now the big kicker here with all that is Origin/EA doesn't do that, I pay in AUD, the price is almost a direct conversion from the US price and there is no crap to deal with, honestly my only issue with Origin nowadays is I just wish it had a darker theme, otherwise I'm happy with the way they are doing things.

Sorry for the mini rants guys....it just kinda steamrolled after the first few sentences haha


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I know it may be hurr durr to ask, but why not pick up a cheap 1-2TB HDD? I keep my whole steam library on a 2TB HDD, it's currently at 1.52TB with something around .3ish space remaining, going to have to upgrade that soon... I've been debating on going with an external instead of the internal/dock adapter when I travel. But externals are still so bloody expensive for the space you get.
> 
> I don't really see a huge difference in load time, but if that really affects you. Eh, each their own. Just wondering.
> Can't wait to see Farming Simulator 17's DLC list now when it releases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand who thinks these games are fun, like driving a train or a tractor. Even when I played Flight Sim back in the day, it was mostly for the takeoffs, landings, acrobatics, and crashing into stuff, I never flew a 3 hour flight across the country for the gigs... booooorrrriiiing. Train and Farm have nothing like that. At least the Maxis Sim Farm/City/ect was about strategy and a bunch of different elements, but the Train/Farm Sim would bore me to absolute tears. That would be own personal video game hell... But again, to each their own, eh?


I do have an 1 TB WD black drive where all my programs and other stuff is stored but i install the games and applications on my 265 GB M.2 SSD because its much faster. Games load much much faster and i don't know if its doing anything with FPS but it sure don't hurt it either.

My 1 TB drive is almost full so i might go with WD blue 4 TB soon as the Black series is too expensive and offer no benefit as its only being used as storage drive and nothing is running from it.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I do have an 1 TB WD black drive where all my programs and other stuff is stored but i install the games and applications on my 265 GB M.2 SSD because its much faster. Games load much much faster and i don't know if its doing anything with FPS but it sure don't hurt it either.
> 
> My 1 TB drive is almost full so i might go with WD blue 4 TB soon as the Black series is too expensive and offer no benefit as its only being used as storage drive and nothing is running from it.


It's all good. I'd rather deal with an extra 5-10 second game/level load time then hours long download if I suddenly get an urge to play a game.

All in what you'd rather deal with, eh?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anyone playing BF1 with the FX 8xxx? Curious how it's performing. Just bought the game, but I need to add another HDD to my FX rig before I DL the it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played the beta on my 4790k /290X rig and was at around 100fps on a 64 person map.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing the campaign on my Skylake rig and I'm getting anywhere between 100-140fps with DX11 at 1080p Ultra.
> 
> Too busy enjoying the game to actually bench it atm, one of the best FPS war campaigns I've played in years
Click to expand...

Ultra with a 4 ghz vish 8 core and stock 780ti are netting about 90 fps average in campaign mode so far , medium preset bumps it up to 120 fps average.

Pretty darn fun single player mode. Will update with mp stats when downloading is complete

Edit
15 vs 15 player server 4.5ghz 8 core vish ultra settings 780ti at stock 1080 res 8 gb 2400mhz ram DX 11


fps


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> It's all good. I'd rather deal with an extra 5-10 second game/level load time then hours long download if I suddenly get an urge to play a game.
> 
> All in what you'd rather deal with, eh?


I don't want to wait at all, that's why i have fast internet and fast storage


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't want to wait at all, that's why i have fast internet and fast storage


I have 60/10, so excuuuuse me.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually.....Hardline also had an excellent campaign imo, I was very specific when I said FPS war campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The history behind why EA moved to create Origin and stop selling their games on Steam from that point onwards is a good read: https://www.quora.com/Why-did-EA-create-Origin-instead-of-using-Valves-Steam Also this: http://www.shacknews.com/article/69194/ea-crysis-2-pulled-from
> 
> the 2nd and 3rd answers in that first link are good ones imo but take it from someone who did everything they could in their power to avoid Steam when it first released (it was junk.....worse than UPlay ever was) I will give Origin credit something it does that Steam just doesn't, I have the ability to pay in my own currency and pay a fair price on Origin, Steam on the other hand I have to use USD (Aussie dollar has been dismal against the US dollar for a while now) and on top of that I don't get a fair price on games.
> 
> Most recent example was Wolfenstein: The Old Blood, it costs $19.99 USD for those of you in the US, for me it's $34.95 USD.......That's a 75% (near enough) price increase, things have gotten so bad that it is cheaper for me to buy a Physical Deluxe Edition of a game and still come out better than what I'd pay on Steam for a Standard Edition.
> 
> Fallout 4 when it released was $80 USD here via Steam, I got a physical edition with free shipping for $64 AUD (That's $49 USD), Now the big kicker here with all that is Origin/EA doesn't do that, I pay in AUD, the price is almost a direct conversion from the US price and there is no crap to deal with, honestly my only issue with Origin nowadays is I just wish it had a darker theme, otherwise I'm happy with the way they are doing things.
> 
> Sorry for the mini rants guys....it just kinda steamrolled after the first few sentences haha


Entirely unrelated to this thread, but strangely if you use a proxy to hit the origin web store as if you live in Mexico, regardless of where your account is from, you'll get cheaper prices. The tunnelbear chrome extension got my buddy SW Battlefront at a crazy discount using this method, despite his origin account being based in the US and using USD to pay. I assume (for now) that this applies to anyone anywhere. Best we can tell it's not even trying to buy games "out of region", it's straight up EA adjusting prices to local economies so game prices are competitive and align with local pricing and average consumer expendable incomes. It is straight up dishonest, no denying that, but based on how EA and origin are handling it, they are more interested in sales numbers then they are dollar value.


----------



## Maxcielle

I am having some major diferences between core temperature and socket temp. Core temps can go as high as 25c diference.
I tought the reason could be because my PSU didn't had the extra 4 pin to connect to the cpu socket of my crosshair v formula z, so i got an Corsair Rm1000i but no good, there is still those major differences.

I have a 360 radiator and everything looks good. Already reseated the cpu several times and used different thermal paste. I'm loosing my mind over this.
If I go above 1.38v when stress testing the core temps almost immediatly jump to 73c.
Can someone please help? I have checked temps with Asus probe, with hwmonitor, with coretemp, amd overdrive, etc.

Here are my specs:
*CPU:* 8320 CPU
*Board:* Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
*Memory:* 32GB 8x4 Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600MHz (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)
*Cpu Block*: Phobya UC-L2
*Radiator:* Phobya G changer v2 360
*Res:* Phobya Balancer 250
*Pump:* Phobya DC12-260
*Case:* Dimastech Easy V3 Test Bench Spicy Red
*GPU:* RX 480 8GB Reference
*PSU:* Corsair RM1000i

Really loosing my mind.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't want to wait at all, that's why i have fast internet and fast storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 60/10, so excuuuuse me.
Click to expand...

I "just" got new net (as in 4 days ago), I went from a 2/0.5 connection to a 25/5 one, I'm happy with it, I don't need a massive amount of speed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually.....Hardline also had an excellent campaign imo, I was very specific when I said FPS war campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The history behind why EA moved to create Origin and stop selling their games on Steam from that point onwards is a good read: https://www.quora.com/Why-did-EA-create-Origin-instead-of-using-Valves-Steam Also this: http://www.shacknews.com/article/69194/ea-crysis-2-pulled-from
> 
> the 2nd and 3rd answers in that first link are good ones imo but take it from someone who did everything they could in their power to avoid Steam when it first released (it was junk.....worse than UPlay ever was) I will give Origin credit something it does that Steam just doesn't, I have the ability to pay in my own currency and pay a fair price on Origin, Steam on the other hand I have to use USD (Aussie dollar has been dismal against the US dollar for a while now) and on top of that I don't get a fair price on games.
> 
> Most recent example was Wolfenstein: The Old Blood, it costs $19.99 USD for those of you in the US, for me it's $34.95 USD.......That's a 75% (near enough) price increase, things have gotten so bad that it is cheaper for me to buy a Physical Deluxe Edition of a game and still come out better than what I'd pay on Steam for a Standard Edition.
> 
> Fallout 4 when it released was $80 USD here via Steam, I got a physical edition with free shipping for $64 AUD (That's $49 USD), Now the big kicker here with all that is Origin/EA doesn't do that, I pay in AUD, the price is almost a direct conversion from the US price and there is no crap to deal with, honestly my only issue with Origin nowadays is I just wish it had a darker theme, otherwise I'm happy with the way they are doing things.
> 
> Sorry for the mini rants guys....it just kinda steamrolled after the first few sentences haha
> 
> 
> 
> Entirely unrelated to this thread, but strangely if you use a proxy to hit the origin web store as if you live in Mexico, regardless of where your account is from, you'll get cheaper prices. The tunnelbear chrome extension got my buddy SW Battlefront at a crazy discount using this method, despite his origin account being based in the US and using USD to pay. I assume (for now) that this applies to anyone anywhere. Best we can tell it's not even trying to buy games "out of region", it's straight up EA adjusting prices to local economies so game prices are competitive and align with local pricing and average consumer expendable incomes. It is straight up dishonest, no denying that, but based on how EA and origin are handling it, they are more interested in sales numbers then they are dollar value.
Click to expand...

That's what region based pricing is, keeping it fair and competitive within that part of the world, EA/Origin does it, Valve/Steam doesn't and that was my point


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I "just" got new net (as in 4 days ago), I went from a 2/0.5 connection to a 25/5 one, I'm happy with it, I don't need a massive amount of speed


Well, I moved out of the Cities temporarily involuntarily south a bit. The only good thing to come out of doing it was the fact that Charter costs $40/mo for the 60/10 (which also happens to be the slowest speed they offer in this city) instead of the $40/mo for Xfinity 10/2. Although if I remember correctly, I was paying $60/mo for 75/15. The other stupid thing w/ Xfinity is the cheaper price only applies for 12 months, must sign 2 year contract, and damn near double the price for the second half of that contract. Which is why I never had a term agreement and just went with the extra $10 upfront instead of getting shafted either leaving early or paying through the nose after the 'special offer' 12 month period.

In other words, *I HATE COMCAST.*


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## hurricane28

So you do have a sense of humor after all, this is very funny


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I am having some major diferences between core temperature and socket temp. Core temps can go as high as 25c diference.
> I tought the reason could be because my PSU didn't had the extra 4 pin to connect to the cpu socket of my crosshair v formula z, so i got an Corsair Rm1000i but no good, there is still those major differences.
> 
> I have a 360 radiator and everything looks good. Already reseated the cpu several times and used different thermal paste. I'm loosing my mind over this.
> If I go above 1.38v when stress testing the core temps almost immediatly jump to 73c.
> Can someone please help? I have checked temps with Asus probe, with hwmonitor, with coretemp, amd overdrive, etc.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> *CPU:* 8320 CPU
> *Board:* Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
> *Memory:* 32GB 8x4 Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600MHz (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)
> *Cpu Block*: Phobya UC-L2
> *Radiator:* Phobya G changer v2 360
> *Res:* Phobya Balancer 250
> *Pump:* Phobya DC12-260
> *Case:* Dimastech Easy V3 Test Bench Spicy Red
> *GPU:* RX 480 8GB Reference
> *PSU:* Corsair RM1000i
> 
> Really loosing my mind.


Do you have a fan behind the socket?

Do you have a fan suspended in the case blowing partially toward the socket and partially toward the back?

The thing that blows my mind is that, from what I've read so far, there is no VRM sensor on the Crosshair that's picked up by HWINFO. My el-cheapo Gigabyte has one. What kind of company ships a board for that price without the ability to monitor the VRM temps? I hope I'm wrong about this.


----------



## miklkit

Your Gigabyte board has a VRM temperature sensor? As far as I know the only boards with VRM sensors are the MSI GD80 and the ASUS Sabertooth.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Your Gigabyte board has a VRM temperature sensor? As far as I know the only boards with VRM sensors are the MSI GD80 and the ASUS Sabertooth.


The newer Giga boards have a vrm sensor, my Gaming G1 and UD5 rev 3.0 both have this sensor. I believe they added this sensor with UEFI BIOS.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So you do have a sense of humor after all, this is very funny


PLEASE dont get americanized its spelt Humour


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> PLEASE dont get americanized its spelt Humour


lol yeah i know.

BTW, i am playing DOOM at nightmare difficulty and like you said, i die A LOT! lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah i know.
> 
> BTW, i am playing DOOM at nightmare difficulty and like you said, i die A LOT! lol.


everyone dies alot on that difficulty, ultra nightmare unlocks after you beat the game and you only get one life


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah we'll see lol.

Do you still play Crysis 3? I Did post an FPS fix for that game which results in much better performance.

When are you starting to play DOOM?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah we'll see lol.
> 
> Do you still play Crysis 3? I Did post an FPS fix for that game which results in much better performance.
> 
> When are you starting to play DOOM?


played doom to death so taking a long break....thniking about getting bf1 next couple of weeks for my birthday

not played crysis 3 in ages either


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So you do have a sense of humor after all, this is very funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE dont get americanized its spelt Humour
Click to expand...

You wouldn't believe the amount of flak I get over Colour vs Color


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of flak I get over Colour vs Color


haha

its like they said "we'll talk english but lets take a letter out of certain words and change "S" for "Z" and call it american english









its worse with family members who moved to usa in the 70's and they got americanized and proceed to tell us that we spell certain words wrong


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So you do have a sense of humor after all, this is very funny


I don't agree with 99% of what he says, but I do agree that Comcast has a monopoly.

But remember, we don't compete.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maxcielle*
> 
> I am having some major diferences between core temperature and socket temp. Core temps can go as high as 25c diference.
> I tought the reason could be because my PSU didn't had the extra 4 pin to connect to the cpu socket of my crosshair v formula z, so i got an Corsair Rm1000i but no good, there is still those major differences.
> 
> I have a 360 radiator and everything looks good. Already reseated the cpu several times and used different thermal paste. I'm loosing my mind over this.
> If I go above 1.38v when stress testing the core temps almost immediatly jump to 73c.
> Can someone please help? I have checked temps with Asus probe, with hwmonitor, with coretemp, amd overdrive, etc.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> *CPU:* 8320 CPU
> *Board:* Asus Crosshair V Formula Z
> *Memory:* 32GB 8x4 Gskill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600MHz (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)
> *Cpu Block*: Phobya UC-L2
> *Radiator:* Phobya G changer v2 360
> *Res:* Phobya Balancer 250
> *Pump:* Phobya DC12-260
> *Case:* Dimastech Easy V3 Test Bench Spicy Red
> *GPU:* RX 480 8GB Reference
> *PSU:* Corsair RM1000i
> 
> Really loosing my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a fan behind the socket?
> 
> Do you have a fan suspended in the case blowing partially toward the socket and partially toward the back?
> 
> The thing that blows my mind is that, from what I've read so far, there is no VRM sensor on the Crosshair that's picked up by HWINFO. My el-cheapo Gigabyte has one. What kind of company ships a board for that price without the ability to monitor the VRM temps? I hope I'm wrong about this.
Click to expand...

Why include it when you don't need it. That board has the best vrms around
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Your Gigabyte board has a VRM temperature sensor? As far as I know the only boards with VRM sensors are the MSI GD80 and the ASUS Sabertooth.
> 
> 
> 
> The newer Giga boards have a vrm sensor, my Gaming G1 and UD5 rev 3.0 both have this sensor. I believe they added this sensor with UEFI BIOS.
Click to expand...

No. Only some boards iirc my ud7 does not and is rev 3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of flak I get over Colour vs Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> its like they said "we'll talk english but lets take a letter out of certain words and change "S" for "Z" and call it american english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its worse with family members who moved to usa in the 70's and they got americanized and proceed to tell us that we spell certain words wrong
Click to expand...

Actually Americans speak more proper Englishthen British, which I find hilariously ironic


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with 99% of what he says, but I do agree that Comcast has a monopoly.
> 
> But remember, we don't compete.
> Why include it when you don't need it. That board has the best vrms around
> No. Only some boards iirc my ud7 does not and is rev 3
> 
> 
> *Actually Americans speak more proper Englishthen British*, which I find hilariously ironic


there's so many regional differences in this tiny little island and each have their own way of talking and if everyone talked the same it would be boring









the best county in the UK is yorkshire, We call it Gods Own Country

google yorkshire its beautiful


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That board has the best vrms around


Apples and oranges.

Apples = wanting to know what your VRM temps are

Oranges = board having the best VRMs in that particular market area

Heat is an issue and so is efficiency - particularly for people who don't have enough airflow on the VRM sink. Without a sensor you're left to guess whether or not your airflow is adequate or not, along with a lot of other variables.

• Is my airflow directed optimally?
• Is my airflow strong enough?
• Is my airflow higher than it needs to be?
• Is turning up various settings that the BIOS says increases heat worthwhile or not?

I can go on. It's really sloppy to go for a big overclock and have no idea what your VRM temp is.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> there's so many regional differences in this tiny little island and each have their own way of talking and if everyone talked the same it would be boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best county in the UK is yorkshire, We call it Gods Own Country
> 
> google yorkshire its beautiful


Hows about a nice west country accent, one can sound like an American cross-bred with a pirate.







I live in Suffolk but I'm native to London, neither of which I'd describe as geographically beautiful. London is a marvel of synthetic beauty, I'd say, but it's sat on a lumpy riverside, and Suffolk is just a bunch of fields. Cornwall is gorgeous but farmers don't need biomed scientists specialising in blood disorders.









When I was at uni in the US I had some lovely arguments-turned-discussions about my spelling in written work but upon hearing my accent they usually left the issue. Americans are nothing if not adaptable.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Your Gigabyte board has a VRM temperature sensor? As far as I know the only boards with VRM sensors are the MSI GD80 and the ASUS Sabertooth.


Yes. That's how I knew that VRM cooling is the board's primary limiting factor.

It's pretty much impossible to get safe (using The Stilt's data about the VRM rating) VRM temps at higher overclocks with the cooling provided by the board, unless you put a Delta fan on it or something.

It also helped me to discover that having a fan blowing straight down on the sink, like most people have suggested with FX boards, is not optimal at all. Having it on an angle to blow halfway between down and out the back is. I was also able to discover that my 140mm fan is more effective for this than smaller fans.

And, when a person without a VRM sensor runs their VRMs hotter than they're rated for guess what can happen to the CPU and the board?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Hows about a nice west country accent, one can sound like an American cross-bred with a pirate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Suffolk but I'm native to London, neither of which I'd describe as geographically beautiful. London is a marvel of synthetic beauty, I'd say, but it's sat on a lumpy riverside, and Suffolk is just a bunch of fields. Cornwall is gorgeous but farmers don't need biomed scientists specialising in blood disorders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was at uni in the US I had some lovely arguments-turned-discussions about my spelling in written work but upon hearing my accent they usually tabled the issue. Americans are nothing if not adaptable.


some of the best people ive met online are american, though half of them cant understand me if i talk quick









i lived in london for about 6 years and loved it...got home sick so i came back to yorkshire, although i love being home i miss the wages i got in london


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> some of the best people ive met online are american, though half of them cant understand me if i talk quick


I have no trouble understanding UK accents. The only person I've had any trouble with is her:




I can understand all of it now but the first time I heard it, when I was a teenager, I had trouble.

Funny anecdote is that I mostly listened to British and Australian music when I was young and I used to sing along with some of it. It turns out that when I did some singing later in life I was told I sing with a British accent.









As long as it's not horrifically bad like this:






How that guy could think that accent would pass scrutiny is beyond me. I'm not even from the UK and it sounds super-phony to me. The song "Revenge" at 3:50 is really embarrassing. Watch out for that "dotty" floor.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't agree with 99% of what he says, but I do agree that Comcast has a monopoly.
> 
> But remember, we don't compete.
> Why include it when you don't need it. That board has the best vrms around
> No. Only some boards iirc my ud7 does not and is rev 3
> *Actually Americans speak more proper Englishthen British, which I find hilariously ironic*


Perhaps not all boards have vrm temp sensor after all than, last time i checked, UD5 rev 3.0 and my G1 Gaming did have that sensor.

Which is ironic is that A LOT of Americans don't even speak their own language properly, let alone write. My aunt studied at UC Berkeley and she was a teacher. Its not only America though, even in The Netherlands people don't even speak or write their language properly. I speak 3 languages which makes it difficult to put a sentence in good order sometimes or make myself clear. I speak Frisian, Dutch and English, talking and writing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> played doom to death so taking a long break....thniking about getting bf1 next couple of weeks for my birthday
> 
> not played crysis 3 in ages either


I uninstalled COD black ops 3 when i finished it and now playing DOOM Again on nightmare difficulty. I die A LOT but its much more fun because its more of a challenge this way.

It is actually my birthday today but tomorrow i am celebrating it at my parents house. Unfortunately no one was kind enough to get me BF1, so i guess i have to save for it myself lol


----------



## zila

Well, Happy Birthday to you. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx man, today was relaxed and tomorrow i am going to celebrate it at my parents home because they have bigger house lol.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Which is ironic is that A LOT of Americans don't even speak their own language properly, let alone write. My aunt studied at UC Berkeley and she was a teacher. Its not only America though, even in The Netherlands people don't even speak or write their language properly. I speak 3 languages which makes it difficult to put a sentence in good order sometimes or make myself clear. I speak Frisian, Dutch and English, talking and writing.


Native speakers speak their language properly. Apples and oranges.

apples: Speaking one's native language properly
oranges: Speaking the prestige dialect of one's language properly

You do raise a good point, though, that comes up in the debate between those favoring monolingualism (or bilingualism at most) and those who think it's good to know many languages. Quantity vs. quality.

How many ways does a person need to learn how to say cat in, for instance? Does it really expand one's mind or waste one's time - time and energy that could be used to gain more mastery in a single language? And that, of course, also goes back to the old "Everything is worth learning about but no one can learn everything" quandary. I think my foreign language studies have been worthwhile (particularly in terms of cultural understanding), albeit frustratingly slow in terms of progress, but I also think being monolingual has its advantages.

The solution I'm waiting for is a computer chip that gives me eidetic memory.







Until that happens I think I'll pass on grinding away trying to learn other languages much when there is so much other stuff to grind away trying to learn. I can say cat in seven languages, though.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't agree with 99% of what he says, but I do agree that Comcast has a monopoly.
> 
> But remember, we don't compete.
> Why include it when you don't need it. That board has the best vrms around
> No. Only some boards iirc my ud7 does not and is rev 3
> Actually Americans speak more proper Englishthen British, which I find hilariously ironic


People from the upper mid west like Minnesota and Michigan speak amazingly clear, concise English. It sounds like another language. But of course I'm from the Bronx, NY.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> some of the best people ive met online are american, though half of them cant understand me if i talk quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lived in london for about 6 years and loved it...got home sick so i came back to yorkshire, although i love being home i miss the wages i got in london


People are people. No matter where they are from. Their are good and bad everywhere. No place has a monopoly on either.


----------



## miklkit

The gigabyte UD3 rev 3 had the eufi bios and no vrm sensor, but it didn't need one. The side case behind the vrms was too hot to touch and the one time I did actually touch the heat sink it burned my finger.

I still think all motherboards should have vrm sensors as well as a little LED screen. When there is a problem the code is displayed on the screen and when it is running it is showing the cpu temperature so you can see it at a glance any time.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Apples and oranges.
> 
> Apples = wanting to know what your VRM temps are
> 
> Oranges = board having the best VRMs in that particular market area
> 
> Heat is an issue and so is efficiency - particularly for people who don't have enough airflow on the VRM sink. Without a sensor you're left to guess whether or not your airflow is adequate or not, along with a lot of other variables.
> 
> • Is my airflow directed optimally?
> • Is my airflow strong enough?
> • Is my airflow higher than it needs to be?
> • Is turning up various settings that the BIOS says increases heat worthwhile or not?
> 
> I can go on. It's really sloppy to go for a big overclock and have no idea what your VRM temp is.


I agree but if you want to compare apples to apples lets remember the CHV-V is now over 4 yrs old. I've had mine since 9-12 and I have always known where my VRMs run at on my Z.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Sensors pffft


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of flak I get over Colour vs Color


Saw this, couldn't resist.






When it comes to honor, there's no room for U.









I would have embedded it, but swear words and all... and the thumbnail makes very clear what swear that is even with an asterisk... Plus the girl in the bikini with an AK


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You wouldn't believe the amount of flak I get over Colour vs Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this, couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to honor, there's no room for U.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have embedded it, but swear words and all... and the thumbnail makes very clear what swear that is even with an asterisk... Plus the girl in the bikini with an AK
Click to expand...

Haha!

Pure Murica going on right there


----------



## SuperZan

"These liberals are trying to assassinate my character. And I can't change their mind. I won't change my mind, 'cause I don't have to. 'Cause I'm an American. I won't change my mind on anything, regardless of the facts that are set out before me. I'm dug in, and I'll never change." - Mac, Reynolds vs. Reynolds: The Cereal Defense (S8E10)

I have a thing for 'It's Always Sunny' and this conversation reminded me of an amazing episode.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Haha!
> 
> Pure Murica going on right there


Seriously though, enough Murica!


----------



## Mega Man

OT

inspired by someone in this thread, that this reminds me of. and in remembrance of red1776 ( i have a bad feeling about it, but nothing in concrete fact )

i think my next build will be inspired by this pic


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Saw this, couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to honor, there's no room for U.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have embedded it, but swear words and all... and the thumbnail makes very clear what swear that is even with an asterisk... Plus the girl in the bikini with an AK


funniest video ive seen all year thanks for posting that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OT
> 
> inspired by someone in this thread, that this reminds me of. and in remembrance of red1776 ( i have a bad feeling about it, but nothing in concrete fact )
> 
> i think my next build will be inspired by this pic


I hope you are wrong about red, one of the nicest guys ive ever met on here


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Seriously though, enough Murica!


Agreed wholeheartedly.


----------



## hurricane28

Best speech ever:


----------



## hurricane28

A question guys, a friend of mine wants to buy new FX setup and is wondering which is the better board, the MSI 970 gaming or Asus Pro aura. I have no experience with either of these boards but the MSI has bigger heat sinks.


----------



## miklkit

The MSI 970 Gaming has a very spotty record. Some are able to OC it just fine and others can't even get stock clocks stable. The Aura is better IMHO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The MSI 970 Gaming has a very spotty record. Some are able to OC it just fine and others can't even get stock clocks stable. The Aura is better IMHO.


Check out the heatsinks on the 970 Gaming Pro Carbon but I haven't used it yet so Pro Aura is my recommendation based on Johans experience with it


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The MSI 970 Gaming has a very spotty record. Some are able to OC it just fine and others can't even get stock clocks stable. The Aura is better IMHO.


I'm trying to get my 8370E stable at 5 GHz on the CFZ. It keeps freezing now that I've raised voltages high enough to stop the errors in Prime. But, the LLC is very lax. I've seen lows of 1.455 and highs of 1.52+ from the exact same BIOS clock setting (1.46). Crazy big overshoot and not even on Extreme LLC.







When it drops to 1.455 it usually errors out. But, raising BIOS to 1.47 causes even worse overshoot.

The "High" setting is useless because of mega-droop, too. So, I'm stuck trying to finagle a stable clock with "Very High" which comes with a lot of play. Extreme LLC just freezes the machine when Prime is started. Longest I managed with in-place 700-900K FFTs in 27.9 was 36 minutes before a freeze.


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for the input guys.

I think he made an decision, he wants the MSI 970 gaming pro carbon. Its the best looking board and it also has the most features. Heat sinks are also bigger, the ones on the aura look a bit flimsy and almost Gigabyte like with the hold down plastic pins.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> OT
> 
> inspired by someone in this thread, that this reminds me of. and in remembrance of red1776 ( i have a bad feeling about it, but nothing in concrete fact )
> 
> i think my next build will be inspired by this pic


where is he? I hope he is OK.


----------



## mus1mus

Looks can be deceiving.









Heat sink is not about thickness or girth.

Features? Try a BIOS flashback on an MSI.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the input guys.
> 
> I think he made an decision, he wants the MSI 970 gaming pro carbon. Its the best looking board and it also has the most features. Heat sinks are also bigger, the ones on the aura look a bit flimsy and almost Gigabyte like with the hold down plastic pins.


the aura has a similar heatsink to the M5A99FX. I can tell you since I have it that it is a very sturdy heatsink and does its job well.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The MSI 970 Gaming has a very spotty record. Some are able to OC it just fine and others can't even get stock clocks stable. The Aura is better IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get my 8370E stable at 5 GHz on the CFZ. It keeps freezing now that I've raised voltages high enough to stop the errors in Prime. But, the LLC is very lax. I've seen lows of 1.455 and highs of 1.52+ from the exact same BIOS clock setting (1.46). Crazy big overshoot and not even on Extreme LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it drops to 1.455 it usually errors out. But, raising BIOS to 1.47 causes even worse overshoot.
> 
> The "High" setting is useless because of mega-droop, too. So, I'm stuck trying to finagle a stable clock with "Very High" which comes with a lot of play. Extreme LLC just freezes the machine when Prime is started. Longest I managed with in-place 700-900K FFTs in 27.9 was 36 minutes before a freeze.
Click to expand...

Disable turbo, use ultra high llc. Voltages should be very near your settings in bios. Best practical clock for my 8370 - e is 4960 mhz at 1.449 volts, ultra high llc.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks can be deceiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat sink is not about thickness or girth.
> 
> Features? Try a BIOS flashback on an MSI.


Yeah i know. The one on the MSI looks more sturdy and is bolted on instead of the plastic pins on the aura, but if people say its working good than okay.
I never owned an MSI board so i don't know, i did had some problems with Gigabyte BIOS though, never had any issue with Asus with BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks can be deceiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat sink is not about thickness or girth.
> 
> Features? Try a BIOS flashback on an MSI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> the aura has a similar heatsink to the M5A99FX. I can tell you since I have it that it is a very sturdy heatsink and does its job well.


Okay, i will pass it though to my friend, he is the one who has to pay for it eventually.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks can be deceiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat sink is not about thickness or girth.
> 
> Features? Try a BIOS flashback on an MSI.


Very true, also I've done the BIOS flashback, it's no more painful than any other board









Also remember the newer MSI boards get the Click Bios which is awesome and my fav after Asus UEFI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the input guys.
> 
> I think he made an decision, he wants the MSI 970 gaming pro carbon. Its the best looking board and it also has the most features. Heat sinks are also bigger, the ones on the aura look a bit flimsy and almost Gigabyte like with the hold down plastic pins.
> 
> 
> 
> the aura has a similar heatsink to the M5A99FX. I can tell you since I have it that it is a very sturdy heatsink and does its job well.
Click to expand...

^ What Alastair said, another thing to take into consideration what the daily clock speed will be, if they are aiming for 4.6 then both MSI boards and the Asus will cope fairly easy, above that you might be a bit trickier depending on cooling.


----------



## mus1mus

I have a terrible experience with MSI Z170 Gaming Krait. While a good OCing board, the BIOS gave me a nightmare. Made one change, the thing never went back to life. No amount of BIOS reset resolved it.

So a BIOS flashback is important.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have a terrible experience with MSI Z170 Gaming Krait. While a good OCing board, the BIOS gave me a nightmare. Made one change, the thing never went back to life. No amount of BIOS reset resolved it.
> 
> So a BIOS flashback is important.


I have both a Z170A Tomahawk and Xpower GTE, both have been fine for me although the Krait is a bit lower on that list.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I have both a Z170A Tomahawk and Xpower GTE, both have been fine for me although the Krait is a bit lower on that list.....


It's pretty good to be honest. Was able to get a 6700 to 4.7 at 1.25. Maybe a pretty good chip too.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That board has the best vrms around
> 
> 
> 
> It's really sloppy to go for a big overclock and have no idea what your VRM temp is.
Click to expand...

I had no idea what my VRM temps were on this OC http://valid.canardpc.com/jltys4



As for your LLC woes. With the proper setting I have never seen the swings you were describing in a later post. CPU LLC to ultra high, current capability to 120%, CPU/NB LLC to high and 110% all power savings and APM disabled with HPC on. My voltage was always very close to BIOS settings idle and under load. If you're not seeing the same you may want to re-flash your bios


----------



## Mega Man

Nor have i


----------



## miklkit

Since I was asked, the North Bridge heat sink is huge but the fins are too tightly packed to get good air flow. There is no heat pipe which they might not need because the NB heat sink is so large. The vrm heat sink is quite large but again the fins are too tightly packed to get good air flow plus they are oriented North-South instead of East-West so they will only work with vertical air flow. On an air cooled system I would pass but on a water cooled system they would be covered up by fans so who cares.


----------



## Mega Man

does anyone else find this ironic ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Seems some vendors are selling fake Barrow products now in China. There is a guide on the Barrow webshop on Taobao that explains how to distinguish real from fake. If you are concerned the fittings you buy on aliexpress or Taobao are imitations have a look at that page here


the rip off, is getting ripped off XD


----------



## SuperZan

What goes around truly does come around.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> As for your LLC woes. With the proper setting I have never seen the swings you were describing in a later post. CPU LLC to ultra high, current capability to 120%, CPU/NB LLC to high and 110% all power savings and APM disabled with HPC on. My voltage was always very close to BIOS settings idle and under load. If you're not seeing the same you may want to re-flash your bios


I hope a BIOS re-flash will help. I guess that's why the board was an open box at Micro Center. I probably got a lemon.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Disable turbo, use ultra high llc. Voltages should be very near your settings in bios. Best practical clock for my 8370 - e is 4960 mhz at 1.449 volts, ultra high llc.


The first thing I did when I got the board was disable APM, turn on high performance mode, disable turbo, and put LLC on high. The droop was bad so I switched to ultra high and that caused droop but also the terrible overshoot.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Disable turbo, use ultra high llc. Voltages should be very near your settings in bios. Best practical clock for my 8370 - e is 4960 mhz at 1.449 volts, ultra high llc.
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I did when I got the board was disable APM, turn on high performance mode, disable turbo, and put LLC on high. The droop was bad so I switched to ultra high and that caused droop but also the terrible overshoot.
Click to expand...

Clear cmos after cpu install?

What you describe is pretty odd , both my CHV-Z's work very similarly and will supply a very consistent voltage to the cpu when set up as I described.

What bios version are you on?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear cmos after cpu install?


I didn't clear it because everything was at stock so I assumed it had already been cleared by the tech.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What bios version are you on?


Latest one.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear cmos after cpu install?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't clear it because everything was at stock so I assumed it had already been cleared by the tech.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What bios version are you on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latest one.
Click to expand...

Differences in bios versions could account for why yours behaves differently than mine. I have a very early version on both. The only time it would overshoot to any great degree was with turbo enabled and or extreme LLC.

I'd clear cmos and see what happens, once you do that , check in device manager to make sure it properly recognizes your cpu. You might want to refresh it or scan for hardware changes etc.


----------



## Johan45

My two favorite BIOS versions are the 508 beta and 1403


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My two favorite BIOS versions are the 508 beta and 1403


I think one of mine is on 1403 the other 1701.

Do you get cpu voltage overshoots when using llc ultra high?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My two favorite BIOS versions are the 508 beta and 1403
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of mine is on 1403 the other 1701.
> 
> Do you get cpu voltage overshoots when using llc ultra high?
Click to expand...

Took me a bit to find some of my stability shots.
LLC on ultra high .012v swing



On standard


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My two favorite BIOS versions are the 508 beta and 1403
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of mine is on 1403 the other 1701.
> 
> Do you get cpu voltage overshoots when using llc ultra high?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Took me a bit to find some of my stability shots.
> LLC on ultra high .012v swing
> 
> 
> 
> On standard
Click to expand...

My main rig behaves very similarly , thank you hopefully that will help superstition with his issues.

Good luck to you and your countrymen in the CC !


----------



## Johan45

Thanks CSS, we do have some good player like Ras and Marc most of HW canucks etc...

Same to you:thumb:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks CSS, we do have some good player like Ras and Marc most of HW canucks etc...
> 
> Same to you:thumb:


Thanks, I should be off of this ridiculous work schedule after thanksgiving, then I'll have some time to play


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks CSS, we do have some good player like Ras and Marc most of HW canucks etc...
> 
> Same to you:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I should be off of this ridiculous work schedule after thanksgiving, then I'll have some time to play
Click to expand...

Looks like I have an excuse to setup my water loop again


----------



## Johan45

Have at er Sarge. This is always fun


----------



## mus1mus

Strayans looking for domination.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have at er Sarge. This is always fun


Agreed, best of luck to you mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Strayans looking for domination.


Hopefully yeah haha


----------



## mus1mus

Hopefully, I can get some people just to join.


----------



## Johan45

hopefully you have 3x the population of me or sarge


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> hopefully you have 3x the population of me or sarge


Haha!

4% of ours are into worse things. Close to half of them are now in rehab facilities









Less than them are into PC gaming. Let alone overclocking.

Anyway, I am knowing a few people on the local fora now. I'm just happy to join and have fun.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haha!
> 
> 4% of ours are into worse things. Close to half of them are now in rehab facilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than them are into PC gaming. Let alone overclocking.
> 
> Anyway, I am knowing a few people on the local fora now. I'm just happy to join and have fun.


i just seen your Forum Infraction Magnate status lol, have you got alot?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i just seen your Forum Infraction Magnate status lol, have you got alot?


Early days. lol

Less than what you used to have me guess.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Early days. lol
> 
> Less than what you used to have me guess.


i got mine early days too, its only cause people took me the wrong way....sigh

if you knew me in "real life" you'd see i was just the same lol, anyway i toned it down alot now so not got one in ages


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got mine early days too, its only cause people took me the wrong way....sigh
> 
> if you knew me in "real life" you'd see i was just the same lol, anyway i toned it down alot now so not got one in ages


Im worse in person. Hahaha

But yeah, we grow.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Im worse in person. Hahaha
> 
> But yeah, we grow.


Yes we do....and ive learned not to type stuff a windy person wouldnt understand and take me the wrong way


----------



## Johan45

That's always an issue with a comp screen in between. Believe me I know


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's always an issue with a comp screen in between. Believe me I know


yeah i suppose you are right, text could be taken the wrong way sometimes


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's always an issue with a comp screen in between. Believe me I know
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i suppose you are right, text could be taken the wrong way sometimes everytime
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya. As a Mod it's surprising what I see and how quickly things can escalate


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Fixed that for ya. As a Mod it's surprising what I see and how quickly things can escalate


yeah i saw you were a supermoderator the other day funnily enough, forgot what site it was though lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Fixed that for ya. As a Mod it's surprising what I see and how quickly things can escalate
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i saw you were a supermoderator the other day funnily enough, forgot what site it was though lol
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overclockers.com


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got mine early days too, its only cause people took me the wrong way....sigh
> 
> if you knew me in "real life" you'd see i was just the same lol, anyway i toned it down alot now so not got one in ages


I remember those days







lol

Do you still remember Rangerjr1? That was one fella... haha.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I remember those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Do you still remember Rangerjr1? That was one fella... haha.


cant ever forget ranger lol, he used to pm me to complain about you lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's always an issue with a comp screen in between. Believe me I know


True.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yeah i suppose you are right, text could be taken the wrong way sometimes


Most of the time, it's just the way you read it rater than the way it is written.

I still get irate with company chat tbh. But when you guys talk in person, you'll realize the virtue of taking things lightly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> cant ever forget ranger lol, he used to pm me to complain about you lol


Epic!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> cant ever forget ranger lol, he used to pm me to complain about you lol


lol, really? He always send me PM because he wanted rep because of his "helpful" posts lol.

O well, afterwords i can laugh about it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> hopefully you have 3x the population of me or sarge


Quality not quantity









A few of the stages look pretty nice, might be able to contribute something more than a ghetto monstrosity this time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quality not quantity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the stages look pretty nice, might be able to contribute something more than a ghetto monstrosity this time.


Like I said, I'm just happy to catch up with you guys.









Who knows though.


----------



## hurricane28

An hour ago i got the KB3199986 update and apparently it has some magical features that changed my SSD from 256 GB to 3.99 TB!!

I would highly suggest people to install this update because it has some magic inside







:thumb:


----------



## Johan45

Sounds like black magic to mee


----------



## gertruude

same happend to me hope it doesnt mess things up









cleaning seems to be taking awhile


----------



## hurricane28

I was like, holy moly, this one heck of an update lol









It didn't mess things up yet, so fingers crossed


----------



## tashcz

Anyone sucsessfuly made APM and turbo core work on high overclocks? I'm trying to see if I can get all cores at 4.7GHz with a 4.9 turbo on 2 cores, but it messes everything since they downclock to 2.9GHz at some point. All power saving options disabled other than APM and turbo core while doing this, and turbo core 1 = 4.9 and turbo core 0 = 4.9GHz.


----------



## Johan45

APM needs to be off or you'll likely get throttling


----------



## tashcz

Yeah but without APM the core boost doesn't work, I think turbo core requires APM to function. It'd be nice if one or two cores could boost a bit when there isn't a multithreaded app working, like playing an older or a bad optimized game etc, so all work at 4.7 and one or two work at 4.9. I've managed to do that but I do get throttling at some point at benchmarks when some of the cores go to 2.9GHz. Without using APM seems like there's no change in anything.


----------



## SuperZan

^ indeed. In my experience AMD's turbo function is tricky enough to stabilise at moderate to high overclocks and APM is just another spanner in the works. I love Vishy but she's no Sunday driver, she likes to get out and run and performs best when allowed to do just that. Turbo/APM ia to be avoided IMHO. Cool her and clock her.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, exactly. Best left with all PS options off, even though idle can pull 130-150W vs 60-70W, while doing nothing. But it does work a bit faster. Though what I wanted to do is increase SC performance of one core /just like turbo is ment to work/ just for SC apps, but seems it can't work well , will try harder but don't think I'll get anything out of it. Can't be sad about SC while above 4.7GHz either though. Kinda catches intel's stock clocks fumes then.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Anyone sucsessfuly made APM and turbo core work on high overclocks? I'm trying to see if I can get all cores at 4.7GHz with a 4.9 turbo on 2 cores, but it messes everything since they downclock to 2.9GHz at some point. All power saving options disabled other than APM and turbo core while doing this, and turbo core 1 = 4.9 and turbo core 0 = 4.9GHz.


I do. Without issue but some do have massive issues, mostly depends on mobo manufacture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah but without APM the core boost doesn't work, I think turbo core requires APM to function. It'd be nice if one or two cores could boost a bit when there isn't a multithreaded app working, like playing an older or a bad optimized game etc, so all work at 4.7 and one or two work at 4.9. I've managed to do that but I do get throttling at some point at benchmarks when some of the cores go to 2.9GHz. Without using APM seems like there's no change in anything.


It works without it, but I keep it on on my asus boards, not on my giga boards


----------



## tashcz

Asus board is rolling







so you just enabled turbo core and thats it? how do you test if it works?


----------



## Mega Man

Lots of stress testing.


----------



## Kalistoval

uh guys whats the newest crimson whql driver?


----------



## mirzet1976

Latest whql driver is 16.9.2. http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+10+-+64#


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

What chipset driver do you use? I mean, there is a new chipset driver but i can't seem to install it... i tried every possible way but there is no way in hell i can install it. anyone else had better luck with this? I mean, why release a driver which cannot even be installed lol.

Glad i don't own an AMD GPU to be honest.. lol

Oh this is the newest driver: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> What chipset driver do you use? I mean, there is a new chipset driver but i can't seem to install it... i tried every possible way but there is no way in hell i can install it. anyone else had better luck with this? I mean, why release a driver which cannot even be installed lol.
> 
> Glad i don't own an AMD GPU to be honest.. lol
> 
> Oh this is the newest driver: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


Eh, Drivers for AMD cards are alot easier to deal with than the Chipset ones tbh (Different sections of the company for starters, RTG vs AMD).

Still waiting for you to beat the Graphics score on this one btw: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5078201/fs/6636186


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> What chipset driver do you use? I mean, there is a new chipset driver but i can't seem to install it... i tried every possible way but there is no way in hell i can install it. anyone else had better luck with this? I mean, why release a driver which cannot even be installed lol.
> 
> Glad i don't own an AMD GPU to be honest.. lol
> 
> Oh this is the newest driver: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


what does it say when u try installing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Eh, Drivers for AMD cards are alot easier to deal with than the Chipset ones tbh (Different sections of the company for starters, RTG vs AMD).
> 
> Still waiting for you to beat the Graphics score on this one btw: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5078201/fs/6636186


Hmm, okay, well i am still glad lol.

Yeah, my overall score is higher than yours







I will try when i get home from birthday of my nephew, i gotta run now or be late lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Eh, Drivers for AMD cards are alot easier to deal with than the Chipset ones tbh (Different sections of the company for starters, RTG vs AMD).
> 
> Still waiting for you to beat the Graphics score on this one btw: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5078201/fs/6636186


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> what does it say when u try installing


This: 

After that nothing happens, not even when i try to force install it through device manager.. What chipset driver are you running currently?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Eh, Drivers for AMD cards are alot easier to deal with than the Chipset ones tbh (Different sections of the company for starters, RTG vs AMD).
> 
> Still waiting for you to beat the Graphics score on this one btw: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5078201/fs/6636186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, okay, well i am still glad lol.
> 
> Yeah, my overall score is higher than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try when i get home from birthday of my nephew, i gotta run now or be late lol.
Click to expand...

Overall is higher thanks to lower overhead in DX11 with Nvidia, Only way it could be possible considering my CPU was running 500Mhz higher than yours


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm, okay, well i am still glad lol.
> 
> Yeah, my overall score is higher than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try when i get home from birthday of my nephew, i gotta run now or be late lol.
> 
> After that nothing happens, not even when i try to force install it through device manager.. What chipset driver are you running currently?


im using the one you posted, but i installed it when it came out


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Overall is higher thanks to lower overhead in DX11 with Nvidia, Only way it could be possible considering my CPU was running 500Mhz higher than yours


At a closer look and i noticed that there is a little more to it than only overhead. I was running W 8.1 you W7 etc.

If i tried to beat you it would be fair if we do it again with latest drivers and same OS. I am never going to install W 8.1 again plus i have different RAM now.
So if you want a challenge, run a benchmark and i try to beat it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Overall is higher thanks to lower overhead in DX11 with Nvidia, Only way it could be possible considering my CPU was running 500Mhz higher than yours


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> im using the one you posted, but i installed it when it came out


Now you make me curious, how did you install it..? I tried with several other newer chipset drivers but none would install properly if at all.. I even used the AMD cleanup utility..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At a closer look and i noticed that there is a little more to it than only overhead. I was running W 8.1 you W7 etc.
> 
> If i tried to beat you it would be fair if we do it again with latest drivers and same OS. I am never going to install W 8.1 again plus i have different RAM now.
> So if you want a challenge, run a benchmark and i try to beat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you make me curious, *how did you install it*..? I tried with several other newer chipset drivers but none would install properly if at all.. I even used the AMD cleanup utility..


erm i downloaded it and click on the exe and pressed install then it extracted and then i pressed upgrade


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Overall is higher thanks to lower overhead in DX11 with Nvidia, Only way it could be possible considering my CPU was running 500Mhz higher than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a closer look and i noticed that there is a little more to it than only overhead. I was running W 8.1 you W7 etc.
> 
> If i tried to beat you it would be fair if we do it again with latest drivers and same OS. I am never going to install W 8.1 again plus i have different RAM now.
> So if you want a challenge, run a benchmark and i try to beat it
Click to expand...

8.1 is better for Graphics score while 7 is better for Physics score.

I don't have that 290x atm but I will have another turning up sometime in the next week or so, or even better, what about 290x vs 970 vs 780Ti?

I'll let you pick the benchmark, Futuremark only though please, Catzilla is a pain and stupidly biased towards Nvidia.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> erm i downloaded it and click on the exe and pressed install then it extracted and then i pressed upgrade


Hmm, i am curious as to why it works with you but doesn't on my setup... i'll take a look at it when i get home.. this frustrates me lol. Thnx for the info though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> erm i downloaded it and click on the exe and pressed install then it extracted and then i pressed upgrade


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8.1 is better for Graphics score while 7 is better for Physics score.
> 
> I don't have that 290x atm but I will have another turning up sometime in the next week or so, or even better, what about 290x vs 970 vs 780Ti?
> 
> I'll let you pick the benchmark, Futuremark only though please, Catzilla is a pain and stupidly biased towards Nvidia.


Yeah you are right, i saw higher phisics on W7 than on W 8.1

This is my gaming setting: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15719352?

Don't know why the physics is that low but its a hit or a miss with these FX chips i noticed so i don't pay attention to it anymore lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 8.1 is better for Graphics score while 7 is better for Physics score.
> 
> I don't have that 290x atm but I will have another turning up sometime in the next week or so, or even better, what about 290x vs 970 vs 780Ti?
> 
> I'll let you pick the benchmark, Futuremark only though please, Catzilla is a pain and stupidly biased towards Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you are right, i saw higher phisics on W7 than on W 8.1
> 
> This is my gaming setting: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15719352?
> 
> Don't know why the physics is that low but its a hit or a miss with these FX chips i noticed so i don't pay attention to it anymore lol.
Click to expand...

I'm assuming that was FSE?

Can't tell because it was a custom run.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Asus board is rolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you just enabled turbo core and thats it? how do you test if it works?


On that board try upping the CPU current capability , then you might be able to leave APM on auto so turbo will work

hurricane@hurricane28 Physics depends on how stable you are especially cache and ram, you can also get high physics and low combined scores for the same reason. When it comes to 3D you need some balance and stability.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm assuming that was FSE?
> 
> Can't tell because it was a custom run.


Yes it was. It seems that when you do custom run you cannot get overall score online anymore..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm assuming that was FSE?
> 
> Can't tell because it was a custom run.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. It seems that when you do custom run you cannot get overall score online anymore..
Click to expand...

I rarely do Custom runs, no reason to tbh when you want a overall score


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> erm i downloaded it and click on the exe and pressed install then it extracted and then i pressed upgrade


It went the same for me, no issues.


----------



## hurricane28

How is this possible...?! I successfully uninstalled the previous chipset driver and installed the new one but it keeps saying that its from 03/29/2015... I tried AMD cleanup utility and DDU driver uninstaller but both failed.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How is this possible...?! I successfully uninstalled the previous chipset driver and installed the new one but it keeps saying that its from 03/29/2015... I tried AMD cleanup utility and DDU driver uninstaller but both failed.


Most likely an updated "package" but the actual driver never changed.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On that board try upping the CPU current capability , then you might be able to leave APM on auto so turbo will work
> 
> hurricane@hurricane28 Physics depends on how stable you are especially cache and ram, you can also get high physics and low combined scores for the same reason. When it comes to 3D you need some balance and stability.


My system is as stable as it can be. I know about stability, it took me numerous windows corruptions to figure that out though lol.

I can run every benchmark program you can think of and its stable as a rock, scores are always all over the place with FX c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On that board try upping the CPU current capability , then you might be able to leave APM on auto so turbo will work
> 
> hurricane@hurricane28 Physics depends on how stable you are especially cache and ram, you can also get high physics and low combined scores for the same reason. When it comes to 3D you need some balance and stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Most likely an updated "package" but the actual driver never changed.


I think so too, but why release a new "update" while there is nothing new..? Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## miklkit

Who knows? I installed the 16.10.1 hotfix and that is what it says is installed inside the AMD folder while Afterburner still says the 16.9.2 drivers are installed.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i don't know man, weird things happen with drivers lately...


----------



## f1LL

Hmm....what are the benefits of installing the chipset drivers? I used to install them after every Windows install, but since the 2 or 3 Windows reinstalls I didn't bother. I don't seem to be missing anything.
Maybe Windows installed some old versions automatically via Windows Update? F.e. I have a AMD SMBus device that has a driver from AMD that I never manually installed.

Should I go back to installing the chipset drivers? Would I see a benefit?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Hmm....what are the benefits of installing the chipset drivers? I used to install them after every Windows install, but since the 2 or 3 Windows reinstalls I didn't bother. I don't seem to be missing anything.
> Maybe Windows installed some old versions automatically via Windows Update? F.e. I have a AMD SMBus device that has a driver from AMD that I never manually installed.
> 
> Should I go back to installing the chipset drivers? Would I see a benefit?


With the motherboard usb driver I can use my usb 2.0 keyboard in usb 3.0 slot,
Without it .........not so much


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> With the motherboard usb driver I can use my usb 2.0 keyboard in usb 3.0 slot,
> Without it .........not so much


Yea, that would of course be a reason to install them, but I don't think that I'm missing any functionalities. I guess I would have to do tests to see if the drivers would give any performance improvements, be it USB transfer rates or what ever...


----------



## jacqlittle

Hurricane, maybe last driver only update graphic driver but not SATA driver...


----------



## miklkit

After the last big Win X update I suddenly needed updated PCI-E drivers and my wife's H-P laptop lost its mouse, mousepad, printer,and cd. Had to reinstall win X from a usb stick to get it running again.

Now I'm thinking about doing a complete reinstall of drivers after deleting the AMD folder and then wiping it clean.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Hmm....what are the benefits of installing the chipset drivers? I used to install them after every Windows install, but since the 2 or 3 Windows reinstalls I didn't bother. I don't seem to be missing anything.
> Maybe Windows installed some old versions automatically via Windows Update? F.e. I have a AMD SMBus device that has a driver from AMD that I never manually installed.
> 
> Should I go back to installing the chipset drivers? Would I see a benefit?


I set up a Windows 8.1 installation just for overclocking, to prevent corrupting my Windows 10 disk. I use long USB extension cable so I can have my machine in another room. With the CFZ I got good enough mouse responsiveness prior to installing the USB 3 driver for the board from ASUS' website. After installing it I'd get big latency problems, including stalls. So I used a restore point to revert and the problem went away. Sometimes having an OEM driver is worse than using Microsoft's.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/battlefield_1_pc_graphics_benchmark_review,10.html

FX - 8370 going toe to toe with a 4.3 ghz 5960X in BF1


----------



## Alastair

Guys. I have a friend who has an E-350 powered laptop. This thing has no grunt. He can't really play games on it. But we wanna lan. Since I have two graphics cards and 8 cores cam I set up a virtua machine that he can play off of? How do I do this?


----------



## xLPGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I have a friend who has an E-350 powered laptop. This thing has no grunt. He can't really play games on it. But we wanna lan. Since I have two graphics cards and 8 cores cam I set up a virtua machine that he can play off of? How do I do this?


Maybe unraid? The program whatever LTT used for the 7gamers 1 cpu.


----------



## mus1mus

Thinking about a Maxwell Titan X now that they are on the cheap.

But a Titan X over a Matrix Platinum 980TI?


----------



## Johan45

To me it would depend on the price difference. The Titan has ~ a 8% HW advantage but The Matrix is a really sweet card. Especially if you want XOC


----------



## hurricane28

I would love to get my hands on a MSI 980 TI lightning but unfortunately i can't get it anywhere..

I would choose the 980 TI over the Titan X simply because if you overclock the 980 TI it will outperform the Titan X and from what i heard and seen is that the Titan X isn't highly overclockable.

I personally will never buy Asus GPU's, especially their matrix cards. They tin be worse clockers than the MSI ones which are always on the top of the charts in benchmarks. They are also the most quiet ones. I know several guys that owned an matrix card and they all were not good overclockers.

What are the prices you can get them for?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> To me it would depend on the price difference. The Titan has ~ a 8% HW advantage but The Matrix is a really sweet card. Especially if you want XOC


The Matrix is truly special. People were able to reach high clocks on them in water.

Titans on the other hand, may reach 1500MHz tops. But I reckon a Titan at those clocks can easily prove their worth over 980TIs.

Prices are almost the same. 20$ more for a new Matrix. It boils down to the fact that I have had 980TIs. And a 1600P or even a 4K monitor in the pipeline.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a MSI 980 TI lightning but unfortunately i can't get it anywhere..
> 
> I would choose the 980 TI over the Titan X simply because if you overclock the 980 TI it will outperform the Titan X and from what i heard and seen is that the Titan X isn't highly overclockable.
> 
> I personally will never buy Asus GPU's, especially their matrix cards. They tin be worse clockers than the MSI ones which are always on the top of the charts in benchmarks. They are also the most quiet ones. I know several guys that owned an matrix card and they all were not good overclockers.
> 
> What are the prices you can get them for?


Half the price off new for a used TitanX.

Matrix is on the top of the crop in terms of 980TI overclocking. I understand tge sentiment for temps on Asus' stock coolers but you gotta understand, they are built for Extreme OC. The board is just monstrous!


----------



## Johan45

If you're gaming and just having fun go with the Ti. If you have real work to do with it then Ther Titan would be slightly better. That's my take


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The Matrix is truly special. People were able to reach high clocks on them in water.
> 
> Titans on the other hand, may reach 1500MHz tops. But I reckon a Titan at those clocks can easily prove their worth over 980TIs.
> 
> Prices are almost the same. 20$ more for a new Matrix. It boils down to the fact that I have had 980TIs. And a 1600P or even a 4K monitor in the pipeline.
> Half the price off new for a used TitanX.
> 
> Matrix is on the top of the crop in terms of 980TI overclocking. I understand tge sentiment for temps on Asus' stock coolers but you gotta understand, they are built for Extreme OC. The board is just monstrous!


Yes they should be and its not the PCB but rather the silicon lottery. For a lightning or Matrix platinum you pay top dollar/euro for a high ASIC card but the truth is that with the matrix cards i seen that isn't the case a lot of times while the lightning cards or even the gaming cards of MSI clock very well. My 970 Gaming is a good clocker, not the best but i can get nice clocks out of it and i get exactly what i pay for. My previous GTX 660 TI Power edition was also a high overclocker and that is why i always buy MSI GPU's. I am not saying that your matrix platinum isn't a good card or can't overclock well but my point is is that MSI makes better cards than Asus in my experience and is always in the top of the charts. So if you can get an MSI card i would highly recommend MSI over Asus.


----------



## Johan45

980Ti's *all* top out around 1500 on ambient cooling, I don't care which brand you get.


----------



## mus1mus

I have seen a lot of maxwell cards bro. So I gotta say on the cards in question, I can hit the nail pretty well.









I would even say MSI sucks on cooling 980TIs.







But that's not really the point. I have played with 5 MSI 980TIs. All but one sucked. 3 HOF averaged the best I can squeeze off those MSIs.









Don't have to go down the lottery route too. 980TIs are pretty good cards. The number of cards that can do 1500MHz (magic number) outnumber those that can't 5:1 or even more.

This is for you hurr.


----------



## hurricane28

Alright so you did your homework on this.

I love my maxwell card man, i can hit 1530 MHz pretty easily 24/7 game stable and 2000 MHz on the memory. The limit is like 1550 or 1580 it depends on the driver lol. One driver i could bench at 1580 MHz but the other "only" 1560 MHz.
The 970 is still an amazing card for 1080 p gaming and i really don't NEED to upgrade YET.

Why not getting 10 series instead of the 9 series if i may ask?


----------



## mus1mus

They are still expensive. TBH, one of the things stopping me right now is the timing. In 2 months or so, new cards will be out.


----------



## nrpeyton

Hi guys,

Been at 4.8ghz 24/7 on air but last week installed first custom water loop. (EK Supremacy Evo).

Before, temperature throttling stopped me going higher. But no longer -- Now 1.4875v at 48c. (AMD Overdrive stability test).

Successfully passing stability tests on AMD Overdrive but can't push any higher on prime95.

Is Overdrive adequate? Squeezing *every last drop* of gaming performance is my only concern. Don't want to lose FPS due to error-correction..?

Is Overdrive adequate?

========================================================

At full load, Vcore drops to 1.36v (HWINFO64 program). All PSU voltagess are "good". Yes I checked 

Increasing Vcore further allows 5ghz+ and no issues in games or general computer use and no crashes. But prime95 still fails, more voltage regardless!

Once I'm boot/gaming/general use stable: "time until test failure" prime95 doesn't improve right up the voltage scale. (I.E failure time/rate comparable between 1.5v --> 1.65v

Any advice guys? Or just switch to OverDrive and dump Prime95?

NB clock is at 2200. (NB VID 1.250v) << this voltage won't change when I edit BIOS; it seems to "lock" at pre-defined value for multiplier setting.

HT clock 2600.

Spread spectrum off.

DRAM: 2133 (memtest86 stable at above clocks)

Have a nice night everyone 

P.S. please don't suggest I upgrade my GPU; I have an EVGA 1080 Classified. I o/c because I enjoy the challenge and want to enjoy gains from my new loop. 1fps is fine. As long as I know I'm not "lowering" performance" I just want to see that big CPU number  

~Nick Peyton


----------



## mus1mus

Fill out system specs or your rigbuilder.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50

To answer your queries, AMD Overdrive may not be adequate on Games that pushes a lot of cores. i.e Battlefield 4
It's imperative you stress with IBT AVX (download link at the OP)
Mobo may be limiting you -- just my hunch.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Been at 4.8ghz 24/7 on air but last week installed first custom water loop. (EK Supremacy Evo).
> 
> Before, temperature throttling stopped me going higher. But no longer -- Now 1.4875v at 48c. (AMD Overdrive stability test).
> 
> Successfully passing stability tests on AMD Overdrive but can't push any higher on prime95.
> 
> Is Overdrive adequate? Squeezing *every last drop* of gaming performance is my only concern. Don't want to lose FPS due to error-correction..?
> 
> Is Overdrive adequate?
> 
> ========================================================
> 
> At full load, Vcore drops to 1.36v (HWINFO64 program). All PSU voltagess are "good". Yes I checked
> 
> Increasing Vcore further allows 5ghz+ and no issues in games or general computer use and no crashes. But prime95 still fails, more voltage regardless!
> 
> Once I'm boot/gaming/general use stable: "time until test failure" prime95 doesn't improve right up the voltage scale. (I.E failure time/rate comparable between 1.5v --> 1.65v
> 
> Any advice guys? Or just switch to OverDrive and dump Prime95?
> 
> NB clock is at 2200. (NB VID 1.250v) << this voltage won't change when I edit BIOS; it seems to "lock" at pre-defined value for multiplier setting.
> 
> HT clock 2600.
> 
> Spread spectrum off.
> 
> DRAM: 2133 (memtest86 stable at above clocks)
> 
> Have a nice night everyone
> 
> P.S. please don't suggest I upgrade my GPU; I have an EVGA 1080 Classified. I o/c because I enjoy the challenge and want to enjoy gains from my new loop. 1fps is fine. As long as I know I'm not "lowering" performance" I just want to see that big CPU number
> 
> ~Nick Peyton


In my experience(8320/8350) [email protected] is a good overclock for these cpu's underwater, don't expect too much more if you did not win the silicon lottery.

Good Luck!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fill out system specs or your rigbuilder.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50
> 
> To answer your queries, AMD Overdrive may not be adequate on Games that pushes a lot of cores. i.e Battlefield 4
> It's imperative you stress with IBT AVX (download link at the OP)
> Mobo may be limiting you -- just my hunch.


Big push for specs.

Really depends on specs and bios screens of everything you changed please.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Fill out system specs or your rigbuilder.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50
> 
> To answer your queries, AMD Overdrive may not be adequate on Games that pushes a lot of cores. i.e Battlefield 4
> It's imperative you stress with IBT AVX (download link at the OP)
> Mobo may be limiting you -- just my hunch.


Tried this a few times; but when I get to step 3 it asks me to "product match" I only get to the 2nd item and my graphics card isn't listed. I own EVGA's flagship 1080 (the classified) yet I can't find it. Gave up after that a few times. Older Classified series cards are there but not the 10 series. And as for my RAM -- Kingston make hundreds of different 2133 sticks... honestly trying to match it to the exact one lol... apologies but I think the rig builder is overkill and needs updating  then I will try again 

Or can I just skip the product match part and list my rig manually? I even tried downloading the interrogator app and uploading the jsen but it still brought me to the product match page afterwards :-(


----------



## Mega Man

You don't have to product match just scroll down and hit next or w.e. it is


----------



## mus1mus

Or simply post your rig specs here when asking questions.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You don't have to product match just scroll down and hit next or w.e. it is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Or simply post your rig specs here when asking questions.


Okay I have filled it out to the best of my ability -- only matched the products that were available. Used the comments etc.... I have included absolutely everything -- even RAM timings. 

Thank you


----------



## mus1mus

Post it in your signature. Step 5.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Post it in your signature. Step 5.


Done, half of it is cut out though... I want to push 5ghz.

Anyway here's my specs:

*Processor:*
AMD FX-8350
4.9GHZ (1.550v Vcore and +50mv BIOS offset)
^45 minute AMD OverDrive stability test^
-Stability Test Temperature: 57c

*Motherboard:*
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
-Multiplier: 24.5
-Bus Clock: 200 Mhz
-NB Clock: 2400 Mhz (NB VID: 1.250v)
-HT Clock 2600 Mhz

*Cooling:*
Custom Water Loop (EK Kit P360) - CPU only
-Block: EK Supremacy EVO
-Radiator: EK-CoolStream PE 360 (FPI: 19 split fin)
-Pump: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
Total Cost: £320 / $390

*Memory:*
2 x 4GB PC3-12800 (2133 Kingston)
2 x 4GB PC3-14200 (1866 Kingston) *O/C
-Total: 16GB
-Frequency (O/C): 2133 MHZ
-Timings: 11, 12, 12, 30, 48, 2, 300
-Voltage: 1.6

*Video Card(s):*
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 3.0

*Hard Disk(s):*
3 Terabyte WD Green (HDD) */* 250GB OCZ-VERTEX4 (SSD) */* 500GB Samsung 850 EVO (SSD)

*LCD/CRT Model:*
ASUS PG278Q (2560x1440 G-Sync) / Sony Bravia X85C TV (4K Ultra HD )

*Case:*
Corsair Obsidian 750d Airflow

*Power Supply:*
850w Bronze ('be quiet'! POWER ZONE)

*Software:*
Windows 10 Home - 64 bit
*
Picture also in my rig builder *


----------



## mus1mus

Nice!

Just as I thought, your mobo is/may be limiting you on your OC journey.


----------



## Alastair

It is. And instead. Of going further I would highly. Recommend that he back down instead. That motherboard could blow up at any time.


----------



## The Stilt

I would actually be surprised if it wasn't throttling already, making the 4.9GHz frequency untrue. Those boards can throttle even on stock 125W parts, since in reality they are equipped with a 4+1 phase analog config. The hardware for eight phases is present, however it is a fake phase config. For example MSI Gaming series boards are as much 12+4 phase board as the ASRock is a 8+2 phase board, since MSI uses twice the normal quantity of high & low-side fets per phase in their VRM (due being Niko-Semi fets)


----------



## cssorkinman

[quote name="The Stilt" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/62990#post_2562142
5"]I would actually be surprised if it wasn't throttling already, making the 4.9GHz frequency untrue. Those boards can throttle even on stock 125W parts, since in reality they are equipped with a 4+1 phase analog config. The hardware for eight phases is present, however it is a fake phase config. For example MSI Gaming series boards are as much 12+4 phase board as the ASRock is a 8+2 phase board, since MSI uses twice the normal quantity of high & low-side fets per phase in their VRM (due being Niko-Semi fets)







[/quote]
Niko says HI!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Niko says HI!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


During the CPU-Z validation the VRM capabilities don't really matter, as the CPU is idling







The power draw at 8GHz+ is way less than stock, at full load. Meanwhile a Cinebench run at 7GHz+ can blow the VRM on any motherboard.


----------



## miklkit

How old is that Asrock board? I have a vague memory that the first version was good but then they went cheap on the later versions.


----------



## The Stilt

990FX Killer and 990FX Extreme6 shared the PCB, before Extreme6 was discontinued. Both of them shared the same VRM structure, expect Extreme6 used slightly higher quality components (Renesas vs. SinoPower). The general VRM configuration is exactly same on 970 Fatal1ty Performance and these boards.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550502/amd-990fx-extreme-6-will-the-real-board-please-stand-up/0_50


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Niko says HI!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the CPU-Z validation the VRM capabilities don't really matter, as the CPU is idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power draw at 8GHz+ is way less than stock, at full load. Meanwhile a Cinebench run at 7GHz+ can blow the VRM on any motherboard.
Click to expand...

I think only the CHV, GD-80 and a UD 3 have higher validations than that 970 Gaming did - bit surprising that it has a couple hundred mhz on the Sabertooth, unless I missed something.

For practical purposes MSI's GD 80, 990 and 970 gaming will push an 8 core beyond the cpu cooling capabilities of most users when properly set up.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> I would actually be surprised if it wasn't throttling already, making the 4.9GHz frequency untrue. Those boards can throttle even on stock 125W parts, since in reality they are equipped with a 4+1 phase analog config. The hardware for eight phases is present, however it is a fake phase config. For example MSI Gaming series boards are as much 12+4 phase board as the ASRock is a 8+2 phase board, since MSI uses twice the normal quantity of high & low-side fets per phase in their VRM (due being Niko-Semi fets)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> During the CPU-Z validation the VRM capabilities don't really matter, as the CPU is idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power draw at 8GHz+ is way less than stock, at full load. Meanwhile a Cinebench run at 7GHz+ can blow the VRM on any motherboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> How old is that Asrock board? I have a vague memory that the first version was good but then they went cheap on the later versions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 990FX Killer and 990FX Extreme6 shared the PCB, before Extreme6 was discontinued. Both of them shared the same VRM structure, expect Extreme6 used slightly higher quality components (Renesas vs. SinoPower). The general VRM configuration is exactly same on 970 Fatal1ty Performance and these boards.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550502/amd-990fx-extreme-6-will-the-real-board-please-stand-up/0_50


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is. And instead. Of going further I would highly. Recommend that he back down instead. That motherboard could blow up at any time.


I have two 120mm, 189 m2/h, 3000 RPM fans pointing at VRM/Northbridge heatsinks (one front and one on the back pointing at the back of the motherboard with cable ties). And a third fan (the little stock one that I ripped off the stock cooler) sitting *right ontop* of the VRM. I measure temps continuously with my fan controller (thermometer at hottest point). At full load with these fans and an ambient of 18c, temps on VRM don't go over 60. Its capable of 100. Northbridge doesn't go over 50c and is capable of 70c. Its noisy and you can feel the air from my rig and even hear a faint "whining" from fans downstairs but it does the job lol.

Check my rig pic out to see picture lol 

Also board listed as 8 power phases. You saying this is inaccurate?


----------



## Johan45

It gets it's "eight" phases by using doublers


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It gets it's "eight" phases by using doublers


There are no doublers on ASRocks, that's the reason I said it is as much a 8+2 phase board as MSI Gaming-series 6+2 phase boards are 12+4 phase boards. They drive two phase worth of fets with a single driver (two external drivers, two internal for VDD_CR, single internal for VDD_NB).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I measure temps continuously with my fan controller (thermometer at hottest point). At full load with these fans and an ambient of 18c, temps on VRM don't go over 60.
> 
> Also board listed as 8 power phases. You saying this is inaccurate?


Which is the hottest point of the VRM, you have determined?

Despite being marketed as one, marketing this board as a 8+2 phaser requires some bending of the truth


----------



## Johan45

I see so there's no doubler in between just splits from the drivers?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I see so there's no doubler in between just splits from the drivers?


Yes.


----------



## hurricane28

What about Asus Sabertooth boards? I count 10 phases, does that also equal to 20 phases?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What about Asus Sabertooth boards? I count 10 phases, does that also equal to 20 phases?


No.
Despite the controllers on Crosshair V Formula and Sabertooth support 7+1 native operation, both of these boards are actually doubled 4+1 phase configs. Obviously there is proper hardware present (five double drivers from uPI). 970 Gaming/AURA is the only board with 7+1 phase config.


----------



## superstition222

I removed the thermal pad from my UD3P 2.0 board to try The Stilt's idea of using paste (with and without washers). The trouble is that the middle part of the sink doesn't press well enough against the VRMs unless I physically hold it down. So I'm about to buy a thermal pad but I'm not sure if I should spend the extra on the Fujipoly 17 17.0 W/mK or the 11.0 W/mK. Anyone have experience with these?

There is a more putty-like 13.0 W/mK "pad" from Fujipoly that was recently released but I can't find it anywhere.

I decided to get rid of the Crosshair because I'm low on money and the big voltage fluctuations were annoying. I decided to just save the money and stay with the lower overclock on the UD3P while I wait for Zen and whatever Intel releases to compete. Since the UD3P 2.0 (ignoring the BIOS boot bug) is VRM cooling limited I'm hoping for a modest improvement from the new thermal pad. But, I would have rather used paste because everything I've read says paste is better, regardless of what W/mK claims are on the pads.

Is there a way to hack the BIOS to fix the multiplier boot bug?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Also board listed as 8 power phases. You saying this is inaccurate?


Truthiness seems to be the standard for board marketing, sadly. It's certainly nice to have folks like The Stilt correcting the record but we as enthusiasts, in general, need to get the tech press to put some pressure on these folks so that they stop foisting gimmicks on us ("military grade!") and questionable specs.

All board makes need to do is say "doubled 4+1 with premium-quality MOSFETs" or whatever, and then list the parts and their specs on the back of the box. It's not hard. Even better would be a simple industry standard for power delivery capability at a specific ambient temp with a specific level of air cooling/case airflow so the front of the box could have that rating on it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> No.
> Despite the controllers on Crosshair V Formula and Sabertooth support 7+1 native operation, both of these boards are actually doubled 4+1 phase configs. Obviously there is proper hardware present (five double drivers from uPI). 970 Gaming/AURA is the only board with 7+1 phase config.


Okay, thanks for clearing that up. I Still like my Sabertooth R3.0 though, it overclocks very nice and is stable as a rock. So let me get this strait here, MSI has the best/most phases?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, thanks for clearing that up. I Still like my Sabertooth R3.0 though, it overclocks very nice and is stable as a rock. So let me get this strait here, MSI has the best/most phases?


For most, as far as I recall that would be the Aura/Gaming board. The MSI board is doubled 6, right?

As for best phases, that would be the Crosshair and Sabertooth boards, I assume. Fewer phases can still be better quality, particularly when looking at the whole power delivery system.

The Aura/Gaming boards don't have the same amount of VRM cooling surface area as the Crosshair in particular and I doubt that the board has the extra 4 pin power connector.


----------



## SILENTDEATH316

If truth in advertising was a reality they would have to PRODUCE or it would just all suck.Oh it all kinda does suck...my bad


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, thanks for clearing that up. I Still like my Sabertooth R3.0 though, it overclocks very nice and is stable as a rock. So let me get this strait here, MSI has the best/most phases?


Pretty sure it is the Sabertooth and CH5FZ as far as quality.


----------



## SuperZan

The GD-80 is pretty good as well but more difficult to source, at least in East Anglia.


----------



## SILENTDEATH316

The MSI 990FXA GD80 is a great board i have one sitting in the box,and it handled the FX 9 series with no sweat compared to the MSI 990FXA gaming board that im about ready to throw in the dumpster.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Which is the hottest point of the VRM, you have determined?
> 
> Despite being marketed as one, marketing this board as a 8+2 phaser requires some bending of the truth


The black squares (or would "cube" be more accurate) underneath the heatsink.. right between them and the capacitors (so the thermometer head is literally touching both)... don't worry I didn't just tape it to the heatsink... I moved it around getting it to touch different things underneath the heatsink (was tricky because its hard to see) then used the hottest reading then taped it down there.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SILENTDEATH316*
> 
> The MSI 990FXA GD80 is a great board i have one sitting in the box,and it handled the FX 9 series with no sweat compared to the MSI 990FXA gaming board that im about ready to throw in the dumpster.


Throw it my way







. It's a great board.

The bios enables extra protections when you have a 9XXX on it, the GD 80 did not. There are ways around it however.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577875/msi-990fxa-gaming-a-casual-review

EDIT:
Looky here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The GD-80 is pretty good as well but more difficult to source, at least in East Anglia.


I have a GD80 too. Not a big fan of the bios. I can live without the LLC but don't like not having offset voltage like my Sabertooth R2 or my CH5FZ.


----------



## SILENTDEATH316

Extra protection ...like....MS locking me out of a 10yr+ email because i logged into it from my other computer?..I guess at some point we should be really happy that AMD allows us so much freedom but if i didnt want kids i wouldve gotten myself fixed!!!!...It was a tricky situation for the manufacturers when the 9 series showed up.I know more folks wanting and learning but are more dangerous to there products then ray charles with a machine gun.Maybe if we signed a waiver just give me the top fuel dragster without the parachute OK...there like rearview mirrors,im not going that way and there isnt anyone on my bumper either


----------



## KarathKasun

Core and socket temps can vary wildly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> For most, as far as I recall that would be the Aura/Gaming board. The MSI board is doubled 6, right?
> 
> As for best phases, that would be the Crosshair and Sabertooth boards, I assume. Fewer phases can still be better quality, particularly when looking at the whole power delivery system.
> 
> The Aura/Gaming boards don't have the same amount of VRM cooling surface area as the Crosshair in particular and I doubt that the board has the extra 4 pin power connector.


Lots of truth in this.

Higher phase count does not mean more power necessarily. I had a DFI AM2+ board that was 4+1 phases and was good for ungodly high power output. Something like 250w @ 80c. Quality and phase count are important, either by itself means nothing.


----------



## hurricane28

I need your help guys.

I am looking for a different cooler and i saw good reviews of this cooler: http://www.dvtests.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-cpu-test-and-review/

The cooling performance at stock is not that impressive compared to my h100i GTX but it uses fans that spin 1000 RPM faster.. soo i would imagine that with my Noctua fans that are twice the speed of the eisbaer stock fans, it would be an impressive cooling option.

Now the question becomes, how is the quality of these products? I mean, Alphacool is in the water cooling business for a long time but i never owned their products so i have no idea. The price is very interesting as the Corsair units cost a lot more from where i am from so IMO it would be a nice upgrade to my system if i can sell my H100i GTX for about 80 euro's.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I need your help guys.
> 
> I am looking for a different cooler and i saw good reviews of this cooler: http://www.dvtests.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-cpu-test-and-review/
> 
> The cooling performance at stock is not that impressive compared to my h100i GTX but it uses fans that spin 1000 RPM faster.. soo i would imagine that with my Noctua fans that are twice the speed of the eisbaer stock fans, it would be an impressive cooling option.
> 
> Now the question becomes, how is the quality of these products? I mean, Alphacool is in the water cooling business for a long time but i never owned their products so i have no idea. The price is very interesting as the Corsair units cost a lot more from where i am from so IMO it would be a nice upgrade to my system if i can sell my H100i GTX for about 80 euro's.


https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-PACIFIC-Riing-Cooling-CL-W115-CA12BU/dp/B01BI0XAUW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1478083912&sr=8-3&keywords=thermaltake+diy+water+cooling
;


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-PACIFIC-Riing-Cooling-CL-W115-CA12BU/dp/B01BI0XAUW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1478083912&sr=8-3&keywords=thermaltake+diy+water+cooling
> ;


That's a nice set indeed but if i go that route i would rather buy EK P240 besides, i cannot house an 360 rad. My intention is to buy the Alphacool eisbaer 240 with the possibility of mounting an 480 mm rad in the future. Would that be possible?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I need your help guys.
> 
> I am looking for a different cooler and i saw good reviews of this cooler: http://www.dvtests.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-cpu-test-and-review/
> 
> The cooling performance at stock is not that impressive compared to my h100i GTX but it uses fans that spin 1000 RPM faster.. soo i would imagine that with my Noctua fans that are twice the speed of the eisbaer stock fans, it would be an impressive cooling option.
> 
> Now the question becomes, how is the quality of these products? I mean, Alphacool is in the water cooling business for a long time but i never owned their products so i have no idea. The price is very interesting as the Corsair units cost a lot more from where i am from so IMO it would be a nice upgrade to my system if i can sell my H100i GTX for about 80 euro's.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-PACIFIC-Riing-Cooling-CL-W115-CA12BU/dp/B01BI0XAUW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1478083912&sr=8-3&keywords=thermaltake+diy+water+cooling
> ;
Click to expand...

The pacific rads are aluminium, that doesn't sit well with me.

Grab an XSPC kit, they are cheap, reliable and give good performance if you want a custom loop, otherwise you'll need to go to a 360mm AIO to get a noticable difference over the H100i GTX.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The pacific rads are aluminium, that doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Grab an XSPC kit, they are cheap, reliable and give good performance if you want a custom loop, otherwise you'll need to go to a 360mm AIO to get a noticable difference over the H100i GTX.


Yeah, i want to get rid of the cheap aluminium rad. What is wrong with the Alphacool eisbaer 240? I mean, i can expand it like i mentioned before to an 480 mm rad if necessary. It has an copper radiator as well. I simply cannot justify the extra 100-150 euro's more for an custom loop 240 mm kit that performs almost the same.

I mean, i am not going to use the stock fans that come included with the eisbaer but mount my Noctua's instead in order to get better performance.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The pacific rads are aluminium, that doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Grab an XSPC kit, they are cheap, reliable and give good performance if you want a custom loop, otherwise you'll need to go to a 360mm AIO to get a noticable difference over the H100i GTX.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i want to get rid of the cheap aluminium rad. What is wrong with the Alphacool eisbaer 240? I mean, i can expand it like i mentioned before to an 480 mm rad if necessary. It has an copper radiator as well. I simply cannot justify the extra 100-150 euro's more for an custom loop 240 mm kit that performs almost the same.
> 
> I mean, i am not going to use the stock fans that come included with the eisbaer but mount my Noctua's instead in order to get better performance.
Click to expand...

Ever tried bleeding and refilling one of those?

It's a complete pita, I have the Fractal S36, It's made by Alphacool and while it's a great AIO I wouldn't recommend anyone get it if they want to expand with it simply because it's fiddly and fussy, if you want an AIO that can do that then EKs predator is the only one I can recommend there, otherwise just go straight for a custom loop.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ever tried bleeding and refilling one of those?
> 
> It's a complete pita, I have the Fractal S36, It's made by Alphacool and while it's a great AIO I wouldn't recommend anyone get it if they want to expand with it simply because it's fiddly and fussy, if you want an AIO that can do that then EKs predator is the only one I can recommend there, otherwise just go straight for a custom loop.


i got the s36 too, sounds like jet engine on full pelt lol but i love it









no need to run it on full for gaming, as it cools great on low


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ever tried bleeding and refilling one of those?
> 
> It's a complete pita, I have the Fractal S36, It's made by Alphacool and while it's a great AIO I wouldn't recommend anyone get it if they want to expand with it simply because it's fiddly and fussy, if you want an AIO that can do that then EKs predator is the only one I can recommend there, otherwise just go straight for a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> i got the s36 too, sounds like jet engine on full pelt lol but i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no need to run it on full for gaming, as it cools great on low
Click to expand...

Oh yeah haha, It's a really good cooler, it is a pity those in the US can't get it though :/


----------



## mus1mus

I'd search for used parts if I would just start building.

Full custom have advantages from rads to blocks. Not to mention, ease of bleeding as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah eh, no. I will never buy used parts simply because of the fact that i never know what happened to it.
The EK predator 240 doesn't fit in my case so i end up buying the Alphacool Eisbaer 240 instead i think.

I am also considering buying a different CPU too, which is better the FX 8370e or the normal 8370? I heard good things about the e series though.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am also considering buying a different CPU too, which is better the FX 8370e or the normal 8370? I heard good things about the e series though.


Just get the cheapest 8 core you can find if you don't already have one. Someone here got well above 5 GHz with an 8320.


----------



## hurricane28

I already have one, its actually for a friend of mine which cannot decide to get lol. The 8350 wraith or the 8370-8730e wraith. I told him that the 8370e is a good option as its actually cheaper here than the 8350 wraith for some reason.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I already have one, its actually for a friend of mine which cannot decide to get lol. The 8350 wraith or the 8370-8730e wraith. I told him that the 8370e is a good option as its actually cheaper here than the 8350 wraith for some reason.


tell him to wait for zen, its only a few months away


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Lots of stress testing.


Could you please explain me with what options did you enable turbo core, because I can't see the cores bumping to the turbo speed I set? What else did you change in BIOS?


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah but that's the point, he cannot wait lol. He NEEDS a PC now. Even then, IF he wanted to upgrade he wouldn't buy zen from the first batches and i think that too. First let them proof how good zen really is and than master the manufacturing process in order to get good batches that clock well, than i decide to upgrade or not. As for now there really is no need to upgrade and especially with DX12 games the FX performs very nicely i've seen in benchmarks. The only reason i would like to upgrade is due to PCie 3.0 because of my M.2 drive.

We also don't know how much zen will cost and how much these motherboards are going to cost.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> tell him to wait for zen, its only a few months away


Building a cheap Vishera rig makes lots of sense to me right now if you need a multi purpose machine.

My new workstation is amazing and I should have went 8 core years ago instead of skimping and using the company-supplied workstations.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Building a cheap Vishera rig makes lots of sense to me right now if you need a multi purpose machine.
> 
> My new workstation is amazing and I should have went 8 core years ago instead of skimping and using the company-supplied workstations.


hindsight is a wonderful thing lol

i think the visheras are ageing quite nicely....not bad for a cpu that i bought 4 years ago for £150....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> tell him to wait for zen, its only a few months away
> 
> 
> 
> Building a cheap Vishera rig makes lots of sense to me right now if you need a multi purpose machine.
> 
> My new workstation is amazing and I should have went 8 core years ago instead of skimping and using the company-supplied workstations.
Click to expand...

$169 for a MSI 970 gaming and an FX - 8300 would shame a lot of combos that cost 2x as much in BF1 mulitplayer.

Slap a $50 SSD in it for the OS and you have the basics of a great machine for just about anything the average user would want to do.


----------



## umeng2002

I think companies should rate their coolers in Watts.

You have a 250 Watt CPU, this cooler can or can't keep it at X temp in Y ambient.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I need your help guys.
> 
> I am looking for a different cooler and i saw good reviews of this cooler: http://www.dvtests.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-cpu-test-and-review/
> 
> The cooling performance at stock is not that impressive compared to my h100i GTX but it uses fans that spin 1000 RPM faster.. soo i would imagine that with my Noctua fans that are twice the speed of the eisbaer stock fans, it would be an impressive cooling option.
> 
> Now the question becomes, how is the quality of these products? I mean, Alphacool is in the water cooling business for a long time but i never owned their products so i have no idea. The price is very interesting as the Corsair units cost a lot more from where i am from so IMO it would be a nice upgrade to my system if i can sell my H100i GTX for about 80 euro's.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-PACIFIC-Riing-Cooling-CL-W115-CA12BU/dp/B01BI0XAUW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1478083912&sr=8-3&keywords=thermaltake+diy+water+cooling
> ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pacific rads are aluminium, that doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Grab an XSPC kit, they are cheap, reliable and give good performance if you want a custom loop, otherwise you'll need to go to a 360mm AIO to get a noticable difference over the H100i
> 
> GTX.
Click to expand...

Pretty much agree, just thought it was a reasonable price for that kit .
I really like the H100i but had one just up and die on me the other day.....







pump bit the dust.
Any experience with the pump/res that comes with that thermaltake kit?
I thought about buying the kit and using the pump res for my P5 Zen build ( fury incoming







) and using the other parts for another build.


----------



## Kalistoval

Guy Im tryna ship a cpu to some one in the czech republic from texas what would be the cheapest way. Im a nub at it


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> Guy Im tryna ship a cpu to some one in the czech republic from texas what would be the cheapest way. Im a nub at it


pigeon


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> pigeon










mike the owl must be out on lunch huh?.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> $169 for a MSI 970 gaming and an FX - 8300 would shame a lot of combos that cost 2x as much in BF1 mulitplayer.
> 
> Slap a $50 SSD in it for the OS and you have the basics of a great machine for just about anything the average user would want to do.


Check out my build "Lil' Roy Taylor".
Thing cost me like nothing to build and it r0xx0rz s0xx0rz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike the owl must be out on lunch huh?.












mikes retired for awhile he'll be back after new year i think


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> $169 for a MSI 970 gaming and an FX - 8300 would shame a lot of combos that cost 2x as much in BF1 mulitplayer.
> 
> Slap a $50 SSD in it for the OS and you have the basics of a great machine for just about anything the average user would want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my build "Lil' Roy Taylor".
> Thing cost me like nothing to build and it r0xx0rz s0xx0rz.
Click to expand...

"I promise, if I am elected president, there will be a chicken in every pot, and an FX 8 core on every desk"









Just bought a fury too - $430 for FX 8 core , the fury and a MSI 970 gaming would be a beastly combo for BF1 on 1080 - great performance per dollar.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I think companies should rate their coolers in Watts.
> 
> You have a 250 Watt CPU, this cooler can or can't keep it at X temp in Y ambient.


Quite a few do, the specs just aren't on the front of the box









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> $169 for a MSI 970 gaming and an FX - 8300 would shame a lot of combos that cost 2x as much in BF1 mulitplayer.
> 
> Slap a $50 SSD in it for the OS and you have the basics of a great machine for just about anything the average user would want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my build "Lil' Roy Taylor".
> Thing cost me like nothing to build and it r0xx0rz s0xx0rz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I promise, if I am elected president, there will be a chicken in every pot, and an FX 8 core on every desk"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a fury too - $430 for FX 8 core , the fury and a MSI 970 gaming would be a beastly combo for BF1 on 1080 - great performance per dollar.
Click to expand...

Grats on the Fury mate, which one did you end up getting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I need your help guys.
> 
> I am looking for a different cooler and i saw good reviews of this cooler: http://www.dvtests.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-cpu-test-and-review/
> 
> The cooling performance at stock is not that impressive compared to my h100i GTX but it uses fans that spin 1000 RPM faster.. soo i would imagine that with my Noctua fans that are twice the speed of the eisbaer stock fans, it would be an impressive cooling option.
> 
> Now the question becomes, how is the quality of these products? I mean, Alphacool is in the water cooling business for a long time but i never owned their products so i have no idea. The price is very interesting as the Corsair units cost a lot more from where i am from so IMO it would be a nice upgrade to my system if i can sell my H100i GTX for about 80 euro's.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-PACIFIC-Riing-Cooling-CL-W115-CA12BU/dp/B01BI0XAUW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1478083912&sr=8-3&keywords=thermaltake+diy+water+cooling
> ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pacific rads are aluminium, that doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Grab an XSPC kit, they are cheap, reliable and give good performance if you want a custom loop, otherwise you'll need to go to a 360mm AIO to get a noticable difference over the H100i
> 
> GTX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much agree, just thought it was a reasonable price for that kit .
> I really like the H100i but had one just up and die on me the other day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pump bit the dust.
> Any experience with the pump/res that comes with that thermaltake kit?
> I thought about buying the kit and using the pump res for my P5 Zen build ( fury incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and using the other parts for another build.
Click to expand...

The TT kits use a D5 pump iirc?

If so then they are pretty much the same as every other D5 out there, Mega knows more than me when it comes to that though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Ever tried bleeding and refilling one of those?
> 
> It's a complete pita, I have the Fractal S36, It's made by Alphacool and while it's a great AIO I wouldn't recommend anyone get it if they want to expand with it simply because it's fiddly and fussy, if you want an AIO that can do that then EKs predator is the only one I can recommend there, otherwise just go straight for a custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> i got the s36 too, sounds like jet engine on full pelt lol but i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no need to run it on full for gaming, as it cools great on low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah haha, It's a really good cooler, it is a pity those in the US can't get it though :/
Click to expand...

meh ill keep my custom thanks though !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah eh, no. I will never buy used parts simply because of the fact that i never know what happened to it.
> The EK predator 240 doesn't fit in my case so i end up buying the Alphacool Eisbaer 240 instead i think.
> 
> I am also considering buying a different CPU too, which is better the FX 8370e or the normal 8370? I heard good things about the e series though.


a 4690 just for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Lots of stress testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please explain me with what options did you enable turbo core, because I can't see the cores bumping to the turbo speed I set? What else did you change in BIOS?
Click to expand...

again some have issues with this.

turbo core and then verified windows ( in power options ) was set to downclock however i cant not stress this enough, since windows 7 you RARELY see max turbo. i thought you ment they were not downclocking ? your cpu generally wont max turbo unless you need a single core

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I think companies should rate their coolers in Watts.
> 
> You have a 250 Watt CPU, this cooler can or can't keep it at X temp in Y ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a few do, the specs just aren't on the front of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> $169 for a MSI 970 gaming and an FX - 8300 would shame a lot of combos that cost 2x as much in BF1 mulitplayer.
> 
> Slap a $50 SSD in it for the OS and you have the basics of a great machine for just about anything the average user would want to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out my build "Lil' Roy Taylor".
> Thing cost me like nothing to build and it r0xx0rz s0xx0rz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I promise, if I am elected president, there will be a chicken in every pot, and an FX 8 core on every desk"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought a fury too - $430 for FX 8 core , the fury and a MSI 970 gaming would be a beastly combo for BF1 on 1080 - great performance per dollar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grats on the Fury mate, which one did you end up getting?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I need your help guys.
> 
> I am looking for a different cooler and i saw good reviews of this cooler: http://www.dvtests.com/alphacool-eisbaer-240-cpu-test-and-review/
> 
> The cooling performance at stock is not that impressive compared to my h100i GTX but it uses fans that spin 1000 RPM faster.. soo i would imagine that with my Noctua fans that are twice the speed of the eisbaer stock fans, it would be an impressive cooling option.
> 
> Now the question becomes, how is the quality of these products? I mean, Alphacool is in the water cooling business for a long time but i never owned their products so i have no idea. The price is very interesting as the Corsair units cost a lot more from where i am from so IMO it would be a nice upgrade to my system if i can sell my H100i GTX for about 80 euro's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-PACIFIC-Riing-Cooling-CL-W115-CA12BU/dp/B01BI0XAUW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1478083912&sr=8-3&keywords=thermaltake+diy+water+cooling
> ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pacific rads are aluminium, that doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Grab an XSPC kit, they are cheap, reliable and give good performance if you want a custom loop, otherwise you'll need to go to a 360mm AIO to get a noticable difference over the H100i
> 
> GTX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much agree, just thought it was a reasonable price for that kit .
> I really like the H100i but had one just up and die on me the other day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pump bit the dust.
> Any experience with the pump/res that comes with that thermaltake kit?
> I thought about buying the kit and using the pump res for my P5 Zen build ( fury incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and using the other parts for another build.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The TT kits use a D5 pump iirc?
> 
> If so then they are pretty much the same as every other D5 out there, Mega knows more than me when it comes to that though.
Click to expand...

i believe you are right but imo its thermal fake, just piecemeal your kit together


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I normally keep out of this section, and I know how close we're getting to next Tuesday, but keep raw politics out of OCN, please.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, I don't need downclocking and I need 1 or 2 cores that can "turbo", I guess that can be done, but without APM nothing happens, tried benchmarks, stress tests etc, while with APM I get throttling of all cores except 1 or 2.


----------



## Mega Man

Iirc your right you need APM.

Quick and dirty apm guide

1 enable APM/ hpc .
2 keep your socket below 72c, it will throttle.

3 good luck as I said with win 7 and above turbo is pretty useless


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh ill keep my custom thanks though !
> *a 4690 just for you*
> again some have issues with this.
> 
> turbo core and then verified windows ( in power options ) was set to downclock however i cant not stress this enough, since windows 7 you RARELY see max turbo. i thought you ment they were not downclocking ? your cpu generally wont max turbo unless you need a single core
> i believe you are right but imo its thermal fake, just piecemeal your kit together


I am not sure what you mean by this. besides, its not for me but for a friend of mine.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah, I don't need downclocking and I need 1 or 2 cores that can "turbo", I guess that can be done, but without APM nothing happens, tried benchmarks, stress tests etc, while with APM I get throttling of all cores except 1 or 2.


APM & C6 are mandatory for the boost to work. APM calculates the power consumption and without it turbo wouldn't work properly, so it has been made as a "hard requirement" for turbo to activate. C6 is required because the boost states have power gated requirements, meaning some of the compute units (usually half) need to be power gated before turbo can fully activate.

Meanwhile HPC has no functionality, unless the bios is built wrong to begin with. This option is intended for server CPUs, to separate "on-demand" and "non-on-demand" platforms. It's function is to limit the CPU PState to the lowest available if a on-demand CPU is used in a non-on-demand platform.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah, I don't need downclocking and I need 1 or 2 cores that can "turbo", I guess that can be done, but without APM nothing happens, tried benchmarks, stress tests etc, while with APM I get throttling of all cores except 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> APM & C6 are mandatory for the boost to work. APM calculates the power consumption and without it turbo wouldn't work properly, so it has been made as a "hard requirement" for turbo to activate. C6 is required because the boost states have power gated requirements, meaning some of the compute units (usually half) need to be power gated before turbo can fully activate.
> 
> Meanwhile HPC has no functionality, unless the bios is built wrong to begin with. This option is intended for server CPUs, to separate "on-demand" and "non-on-demand" platforms. It's function is to limit the CPU PState to the lowest available if a on-demand CPU is used in a non-on-demand platform.
Click to expand...

https://www.google.com/search?q=HPC+mode&oq=HPC+mode&gs_l=mobile-heirloom-serp.3..41j0l4.10062.20862.0.22494.23.14.0.1.1.4.326.1891.4j7j1j2.14.0....0...1c.1.34.mobile-heirloom-serp..13.10.1260.BaEQHvD1p-c



That is the definition in most manuals I have seen ( Asus and gigabyte ) and in some giga boards with some bios you can not shut off APM, you have to enable HPC to disable a portion of the throttling caused by apm


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=HPC+mode&oq=HPC+mode&gs_l=mobile-heirloom-serp.3..41j0l4.10062.20862.0.22494.23.14.0.1.1.4.326.1891.4j7j1j2.14.0....0...1c.1.34.mobile-heirloom-serp..13.10.1260.BaEQHvD1p-c
> 
> 
> 
> That is the definition in most manuals I have seen ( Asus and gigabyte ) and in some giga boards with some bios you can not shut off APM, you have to enable HPC to disable a portion of the throttling caused by apm


Regardless, "High Performance Capable" (HPC) indiction bit has nothing to do with Turbo or APM. Infact it shouldn't even be available on desktop platforms, since it has no function. It is intended for enhanced protection in server platforms (C32 & G34) and it is only available on most boards because one ODM decided to add it (most likely ASUS) and everyone else decided to copy them, as usual. Piledriver based APUs which otherwise have identical CPU power management (APM and CPB) don't have this option either, since the APUs are not available on server platforms. If Gigabyte doesn't allow disabling APM while HPC is disabled, then that is their own issue. As I said before, HPC has no relation to CPB (turbo) or APM.
Quote:


> The purpose of this specification is to provide the processor and platform requirements necessary to allow users to request that the processor select between a base performance (BP) mode and a higher performance (HP) mode. The HP mode may include increased frequency, power, core count, or any combination; other system-level variations may be associated with these modes as
> well. It is expected that the architecture specified applies to AMD Family 15h Models 00h-0Fh Processors in the G34 package.
> 
> To prevent against the cheat of users placing an on-demand processor into a non-on-demand platform, and that processor defaulting to HP mode
> 
> A P-state limit is applied by default: (1) *censored* set to the value of the minimum P-state (typically 6); (2) *censored* is set to 1
> 
> Thus, when placed in un-modified, non-on-demand systems, the hardware limits frequency to Pmin; on-demand BIOS removes this restriction by clearing *censored*


Enabling HPC will tell the CPU that the system is high performance capable and that there is no need to restrict the frequencies or voltages. It has no function on desktop platform.


----------



## tashcz

Okay guys, read everything. I probably don't get temp throttling, my temps are not near 70 unless using IBT, haven't enabled C6 or any other states. I will try now and see if anything changes. Doubt I will sucseed since I need to use APM on a 95W TDP CPU which uses 350W+, but we'll see. I also doubt the voltages would need to stay the same for that boost, even if it's 1 or two cores.


----------



## tashcz

Okay guys, done a few tests and I don't think that at 4.7GHz base clock others would be neccesary.

With APM and C6 turbo engages from system boot. It boosts almost all cores to 4.9GHz as set in BIOS. Done a passmark CPU test with all fans on full speed, and at some point APM brings some of the cores down to 2.9GHz. As far as single-core performance goes, yes, it does work well and from 4.7 to 4.9GHz you see a somewhat 4-6% increase in scores. Almost everything else is lower or same, with an exception of "integer math" that gets a higher score (don't know why, it utilizes all cores and should make the CPU throttle).

Tried a few combos, like only APM, APM + C1E without C6 etc, and in some cases turbo engages nicely but it also throttles faster and it doesn't engage as much as it does with only APM+C6. Temperatures were always under 55C or even 50C (it's 6C outside now, a pretty damn cold morning) so I tried ventilating the room to see if it's a temp throttle for sure, and only thing I sucseeded is freezing myself.

So it must be a TDP or current throttle in those benchmarks. In Cinebench, there's a 100 points drop.

Without APM turbo doesn't engage at all.

So at this point, turbo probably works best for those that don't want high overclocks and need high SC performance. It works great if you use a single core app, it can work without hanging at a lower frequency while still overclocked.

So for now this is it unless someone has more suggestions. Either to get APM not to throttle (increase TDP limit?) or to somehow engage turbo without using APM.

edit: done my math better.


----------



## Mega Man

completely off topic and loving it.

this is the single most sinister frieza i have ever seen



anyone else a db fan ?


----------



## hurricane28

Wow, yes that IS the most sinister Frieza I've ever seen.

I am not a fan but i watched it in my early days when i came home from school. A friend of mine is, he has all the episodes of db.


----------



## mus1mus

Pretty DOPE!

BTW, I now have the TitanXM!

http://hwbot.org/submission/3359401_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_geforce_gtx_titan_x_17sec_820ms


----------



## Johan45

Nice work Mus


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Nice work Mus


Thanks man. This is still on AIR though. And I can't seem to get better than 1470ish no matter what Voltage in Heaven.







This thing is HOT... literally!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Thanks man. This is still on AIR though. And I can't seem to get better than 1470ish no matter what Voltage in Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is HOT... literally!


----------



## mus1mus

Still rocking the 8320 too.







score may go up on PCIe 3.0 too!

I should also mention, had to buy a 1070 FE to get this.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice, i will take a spin at this benchmark when i am done working. Curious how my 970 stacks up to the titan


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice, i will take a spin at this benchmark when i am done working. Curious how my 970 stacks up to the titan


You'll be disappointed.









But would be good if you can break this.
http://hwbot.org/submission/3241994_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_geforce_gtx_780_38sec_127ms


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You'll be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But would be good if you can break this.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3241994_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_geforce_gtx_780_38sec_127ms


I never ran that benchmark so i have no idea what to expect. I also can't run it at this moment because it requires HPET which i have turned off so i have to enable it again.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I never ran that benchmark so i have no idea what to expect. I also can't run it at this moment because it requires HPET which i have turned off so i have to enable it again.


Expect to get around 100+ MHz from your gaming clocks.
You also need the right Driver to get the best score.

Pump that fan speed too!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Expect to get around 100+ MHz from your gaming clocks.
> You also need the right Driver to get the best score.
> 
> Pump that fan speed too!


Thnx for the tip. It seems that i cannot run it because of the HPET timer which i cannot enable. Need some time for this.


----------



## Johan45

Probably needs to be enabled in the registry first


----------



## mus1mus

CMD as Admin

Enable
Type: bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

Disable
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false


----------



## hurricane28

Awesome, thnx mus


----------



## hurricane28

This is what i got:


----------



## hurricane28

MA i doing something wrong? I mean, it looks like i beat you by 10 sec?


----------



## mus1mus

You're on 500,000,000.

Use 1B GPU.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You're on 500,000,000.
> 
> Use 1B GPU.


What do you mean? Can i change that?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean? Can i change that?


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx, i already figured that out lol.

How is this score?


----------



## mus1mus

Beat me.









Play around the Batch and Reduction sizes. They can vary a lot.


----------



## Johan45

Still amazing how good the 290x is at this bench for such an old card


----------



## hurricane28

This is my best score:



It seems that memory speed does nothing in this benchmark so i left it at stock in order to get higher core clock speed. I obviously can't beat your Titan but i sure whooped your 780's ass


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Still amazing how good the 290x is at this bench for such an old card


True!

Makes you wanna wait for a big Die Vega!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is my best score:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that memory speed does nothing in this benchmark so i left it at stock in order to get higher core clock speed. I obviously can't beat your Titan but i sure whooped your 780's ass


whooped?

Dont mistake my dust for my a$$


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, lol. Fun benchmark that is. I will try later maybe, have to help a friend with building his system. He ordered an 8370 and GTX 1060, curious as to how it performs.


----------



## cssorkinman

If anyone is interested
Top red number=gpu usage
Middle fps
Bottom= total cpu usage


----------



## Alastair

It is. And instead. Of going further I would highly. Recommend that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If anyone is interested
> Top red number=gpu usage
> Middle fps
> Bottom= total cpu usage


Is it just me or am I seeing artefacts?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is. And instead. Of going further I would highly. Recommend that
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If anyone is interested
> Top red number=gpu usage
> Middle fps
> Bottom= total cpu usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or am I seeing artefacts?
Click to expand...

The bedazzled tank treads showed up with the last update, dunno why. The funkyness in the background textures happened when I converted it.

I'd use better quality settings but a 768k upload speed is painfully slow.


----------



## mirzet1976

Run 32B to see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty DOPE!
> 
> BTW, I now have the TitanXM!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3359401_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_geforce_gtx_titan_x_17sec_820ms


And 32B GPUPI did you run, is it faster than R9 290/X


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> It is. And instead. Of going further I would highly. Recommend that
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If anyone is interested
> Top red number=gpu usage
> Middle fps
> Bottom= total cpu usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or am I seeing artefacts?
Click to expand...

Installed new drivers, sparkley tank treads are gone now







.
The game uses hardware so well . Look at the cpu , gpu and ram utilization as I did the same test at medium graphics settings - DX11 1080 res.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pretty DOPE!
> 
> BTW, I now have the TitanXM!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3359401_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_geforce_gtx_titan_x_17sec_820ms


Nice!









This is my fastest single card score: http://hwbot.org/submission/2992804_sgt_bilko_gpupi___1b_radeon_r9_290x_18sec_866ms

Pity I don't have that 290x anymore....missus is using it for a gaming card


----------



## BulletBait

I'm still using my 290s. Which, funnily enough, I got a text from DHL today saying I had a package on the way from ATI. I was utterly confused as to why AMD would ever send me anything. Then I remembered (after a few hours of complete confusion) that two weeks ago I submitted my specs for their 'Radeon Rig of the Week' thing they're doing and they must have picked mine for one of them.

So... Yay sticker for me?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I'm still using my 290s. Which, funnily enough, I got a text from DHL today saying I had a package on the way from ATI. I was utterly confused as to why AMD would ever send me anything. Then I remembered (after a few hours of complete confusion) that two weeks ago I submitted my specs for their 'Radeon Rig of the Week' thing they're doing and they must have picked mine for one of them.
> 
> So... Yay sticker for me?


Yup
Quote:


> Every enthusiast who participates in this challenge will receive *a limited edition Radeon sticker*, as a token of appreciation for your efforts in our movement. We encourage you to tweet your support for #BetterRed with a photo once you receive the sticker. The stickers will have a new design every quarter, giving you a chance to participate again and collect our limited edition designs.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yup


It was semi-rhetorical.









I may or may not have been drunk and bored at the time. An email saying, hey you get a sticker for your submission would have been nice. Instead of the text message out of the blue from a shipping company with no information for obvious reasons (being a shipping company and all).

Maybe I should check my spam...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fastest single card score: http://hwbot.org/submission/2992804_sgt_bilko_gpupi___1b_radeon_r9_290x_18sec_866ms
> 
> Pity I don't have that 290x anymore....missus is using it for a gaming card


That's a good run sarge.
My brother will have the FX and crossfire hawaiis.
The TXM will go to the missus with the X99.

I am left with nothing for a couple of months or til Zen and Vega arrives.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fastest single card score: http://hwbot.org/submission/2992804_sgt_bilko_gpupi___1b_radeon_r9_290x_18sec_866ms
> 
> Pity I don't have that 290x anymore....missus is using it for a gaming card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good run sarge.
> My brother will have the FX and crossfire hawaiis.
> The TXM will go to the missus with the X99.
> 
> I am left with nothing for a couple of months or til Zen and Vega arrives.
Click to expand...

My family has benefitted greatly out of my hardware addiction, Missus will be getting a Skylake upgrade soon which means I should have the all clear to grab Zen


----------



## Johan45

Damn I can't wait. All the rumour BS is getting to mee


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Damn I can't wait. All the rumour BS is getting to mee


Yeah.....AMD teased it way too early imo, it's feeling like an eternity waiting for it


----------



## gertruude

are you guys buying it when it launches or waiting for refresh first?


----------



## Johan45

I'm hoping to get review samples he he


----------



## Alastair

Guys. Kaviri. Base clock changes. Is it the same with Intel where changing the base clock is bad?

EDIT: cause I can't get 4.7 stable on my 860K. So I lowered the base clock to 99MHz (from 100) and a multi of 47 gives me 4.65GHz. And I can get that stable.


----------



## Johan45

Typically with the APU based chips my max was 110-115 usually in IDE
I know the 806K has no iGPU but same chip basically.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Typically with the APU based chips my max was 110-115 usually in IDE
> I know the 806K has no iGPU but same chip basically.


so does messing with the base clocks mess with SATA and PCI-E clocks?


----------



## Johan45

Sata any way. Just becomes unstable /no boot after that. Like I said maybe the non"apu" is slightly different. I've never tested one.


----------



## Alastair

Well I know this isn't the club for it. But I am having fun with my 860K. I am at 4.65GHz @ 1.48V, CPU-NB is at 2100 so far and ram at 2400.


----------



## Johan45

They're not bad CPUs, you can see the difference in performance compared to Piledriver. It's not huge but noticable in benchmarks.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I know this isn't the club for it. But I am having fun with my 860K. I am at 4.65GHz @ 1.48V, CPU-NB is at 2100 so far and ram at 2400.


The IMC in particular is nice, easy peasy settling RAM speeds with my 860k and 845. I actually gave to a mate the 860k and my old 7950 as part of a gaming rig as he's just getting his feet wet in PC gaming. I had the same issues you had with the base clock adjustments, though, and I think Johan is right on point with the destabilisation of SATA speeds because my experience was essentially the same. I've been very impressed with both Athlons though. It makes me feel good about Zen's prospects seeing what AMD's engineers have done with the construction cores from early Bulldozer through to Excavator, in terms of performance and energy consumption improvements.


----------



## tashcz

I'd rather say PCIE overclocking is what causes things not to work rather than SATA speeds. Tried OC'ing the PCIE once out of curiosity and it was a no-go. And it basicly doesn't do a thing.


----------



## Alastair

Any one know what the limits of these chips are?

Seems like 4.7 is like the frequency limit. No matter how hard I try its out of my reach. I think the max safe vcore is 1.49v? At 4.65GHz now with 1.48V.
I am struggling to stabilise 2.2GHz CPU-NB. Scores drop at 2.2 vs. 2.1, whats max CPU-NB voltage?

Any other quirks about kaveri? other voltages that will help out OC'ing?


----------



## SuperZan

Last I checked, AMD recommends 1.475V max. I wouldn't push much past 1.48V, personally. Past 1.48V or so the benefits to stability become far less relevant for mV anyway. Generally it'll tolerate temps up to 72 °C so it's got a decent ceiling. Most people I've seen haven't had much luck beyond 4.7 or 4.8GHz so I think your voltage and core speed are looking very nice. I don't recall seeing an official statement on CPU-NB volts but from my experiences I'd not push it past 1.35V without some very active cooling on the board. This is der8auer's roughly applicable guide, pretty much the same advice and more details.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Sata any way. Just becomes unstable /no boot after that. Like I said maybe the non"apu" is slightly different. I've never tested one.


According to the Stilt overclocking these locked cpu's like the 845 with the BCLK is a very bad idea if you want a stable computer. Doesn't matter if it is a true apu or an Athlon.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> According to the Stilt overclocking these locked cpu's like the 845 with the BCLK is a very bad idea if you want a stable computer. Doesn't matter if it is a true apu or an Athlon.


I'd have to agree. I messed about with a few OC's for fun on the 845 but running it at stock is the only way to keep it stable for the 24/7 operation it sees now. It was good times seeing what I could do with it but it made a glorious mess of things in operation. The 860k is a fun little clocker though, and a very nice budget gaming chip. I strongly preferred it to the G3258 for that purpose as building a budget gamer for somebody shouldn't necessitate their modding files to get multi-threaded games to run on their true dual-core.


----------



## hurricane28

We finally finished my friends build with FX-8370 but unfortunately he also didn't win the silicon lottery.. his chip also will not run at 5 GHz with 16 GB of RAM and CPU/NB at 2600.. Strange that some people do manage to get 5 GHz out of the 8370 at lower voltage than he is running at 4.8 GHz.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> We finally finished my friends build with FX-8370 but unfortunately he also didn't win the silicon lottery.. his chip also will not run at 5 GHz with 16 GB of RAM and CPU/NB at 2600.. Strange that some people do manage to get 5 GHz out of the 8370 at lower voltage than he is running at 4.8 GHz.


How are you testing for stability? And what voltage do you need for 4.8ghz?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> We finally finished my friends build with FX-8370 but unfortunately he also didn't win the silicon lottery.. his chip also will not run at 5 GHz with 16 GB of RAM and CPU/NB at 2600.. Strange that some people do manage to get 5 GHz out of the 8370 at lower voltage than he is running at 4.8 GHz.


What motherboard does his rig have?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What motherboard does his rig have?


The golden question when it comes to FX.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> How are you testing for stability? And what voltage do you need for 4.8ghz?


IBT AVX at very high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> How are you testing for stability? And what voltage do you need for 4.8ghz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What motherboard does his rig have?


Same motherboard as me, also same ram. He is running MSI 1060x. He has the same VID as my chip and we basically run the same settings. 5 GHz ant it completely froze at any voltage, perhaps different bus speed can help or lower the CPU/NB.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IBT AVX at very high.
> 
> Same motherboard as me, also same ram. He is running MSI 1060x. He has the same VID as my chip and we basically run the same settings. 5 GHz ant it completely froze at any voltage, perhaps different bus speed can help or lower the CPU/NB.


Are you using an fsb overclock? If so, try to stabilise 5GHz at 2400-ish/2400-ish. If you're just using a multi OC you could try HT 2600/NB 2400.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> How are you testing for stability? And what voltage do you need for 4.8ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> IBT AVX at very high.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> How are you testing for stability? And what voltage do you need for 4.8ghz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What motherboard does his rig have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same motherboard as me, also same ram. He is running MSI 1060x. He has the same VID as my chip and we basically run the same settings. 5 GHz ant it completely froze at any voltage, perhaps different bus speed can help or lower the CPU/NB.
Click to expand...

Are you running the giga gaming or did you get a different motherboard?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Are you using an fsb overclock? If so, try to stabilise 5GHz at 2400-ish/2400-ish. If you're just using a multi OC you could try HT 2600/NB 2400.


Nope just multi only. Tomorrow we going to try to set 2400 MHz CPU/NB and try again. This chip WILL run 5 GHz lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you running the giga gaming or did you get a different motherboard?


Oh sorry. No Gigacrap for me anymore, i exchanged the g1 for the Asus Sabertooth R3.0. and so did he.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you running the giga gaming or did you get a different motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry. No Gigacrap for me anymore, i exchanged the g1 for the Asus Sabertooth R3.0. and so did he.
Click to expand...

Ah ok thanks.

Received my 9590 today batch 1603. CHVZ sets voltage at 1.53 volts by default no turbo.

Seems to lose stability at 5.1ghz at that voltage. Just don't have much time atm to play with it . Working 12 to 13 hour shifts 7 nights a week and have been for some time now. Starting to get tuckered out , getting too old for this I'm afraid ( 50







).
I'll give an update on it when possible.

Anyone have any later batches than 1603?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah ok thanks.
> 
> Received my 9590 today batch 1603. CHVZ sets voltage at 1.53 volts by default no turbo.
> 
> Seems to lose stability at 5.1ghz at that voltage. Just don't have much time atm to play with it . Working 12 to 13 hour shifts 7 nights a week and have been for some time now. Starting to get tuckered out , getting too old for this I'm afraid ( 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I'll give an update on it when possible.
> 
> Anyone have any later batches than 1603?


That's quite a nice voltage for 5 GHz. 16 GB 2x8 sticks are also a lot of strain on these chips, especially at 2600 MHz CPU/NB.

Yeah those shifts really stresses you out. I worked at a factory as an mechanic and had 5 shifts. 2 day, 2 late and 2 night and than 4 days off. I did it for half a year and i was tired of it. Some days i lost track of time and what day it is because with those shifts you have no regular weekends etc. So i know how you feel sorta. I also worked for SAAB technologies and sometimes we worked 22 hours strait 4 hours of sleep and again 10 hours +.. in some weekends i earned more money than some jobs do in an entire month! That was because it was on an military base and you get payed as many hours you are on the base.

I don't know what batch his CPU is but i find it kinda strange that my 8350 is practically the same as his 8370 overclocking wise.. I mean, is it not so that the 8370 is an higher binned 8350 or something?


----------



## umeng2002

The noon to 9pm shift is the best in the world... unless you have two jobs.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> The noon to 9pm shift is the best in the world... unless you have two jobs.


i hate 12 to 9 and 1 to 10 shifts....i prefer morning shifts or 12 hour shifts on a rotation


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Working 12 to 13 hour shifts 7 nights a week and have been for some time now. Starting to get tuckered out , getting too old for this I'm afraid ( 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I work the 12-12.5 hour days as well, except I'm still 29 myself, but every once in a while after several days in a row of it I pull out the old guy sit down groan and say, 'I'm getting too old for this crap*.' Meanwhile surrounded by a bunch of other guys in their 40s and 50s. It's always good for a laugh all around.









*Note: Other forum unfriendly words used between mechanics/operators


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i hate 12 to 9 and 1 to 10 shifts....i prefer morning shifts or 12 hour shifts on a rotation


I don't know, noon to nine, No traffic since your going to work at 11am. No traffic at night since your going home after 9pm.

You get to go to bed at like 3 in the morning...

The hard bit is like doing other stuff like going to the bank early or something like that.

But, I've always been a night owl.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Working 12 to 13 hour shifts 7 nights a week and have been for some time now. Starting to get tuckered out , getting too old for this I'm afraid ( 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> I work the 12-12.5 hour days as well, except I'm still 29 myself, but every once in a while after several days in a row of it I pull out the old guy sit down groan and say, 'I'm getting too old for this crap*.' Meanwhile surrounded by a bunch of other guys in their 40s and 50s. It's always good for a laugh all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: Other forum unfriendly words used between mechanics/operators
Click to expand...

A good sense of humor is very important when putting in so many hours.

I am a senior tech in operations, but i am electrically trained and am a subject matter expert in many of our maintenance activities - so I see both sides of things.

8 years ago we double our capacity by adding 2x the equipment. but retained the same staffing numbers. The problem was made worse by the fact that the equipment they added was used and actually almost twice as old as what we were running.. (they shuttered another plant and brought the old stuff here).
During the first week of operation I would operate the machinery until our product had been processed (at least 12 to 16 hrs a day), then stay to fix the junk they hauled in before the next days material would arrive at 6 am. 6 am till 2 am for most of the first 7 days - If i tried that today I'm pretty sure that would be the end of me lol

I'm very fortunate in that i love what i do, but that's a bit much







- The perfect shift for me would be 6 am to 2:30 pm


----------



## Mega Man

I'll take my 7-3 shift


----------



## ShrimpBrime

A few years back economy was well enough I could support my family of 5 on a single job. Been working 2 jobs to maintain the same lifestyle.

13 hour work days 8 at one and 5 at the other plus hour drive one way. I'm gone about 15.5 hours a day.

It sux


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> A few years back economy was well enough I could support my family of 5 on a single job. Been working 2 jobs to maintain the same lifestyle.
> 
> 13 hour work days 8 at one and 5 at the other plus hour drive one way. I'm gone about 15.5 hours a day.
> 
> It sux


My Dad lost 2/3 of his pension.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> A few years back economy was well enough I could support my family of 5 on a single job. Been working 2 jobs to maintain the same lifestyle.
> 
> 13 hour work days 8 at one and 5 at the other plus hour drive one way. I'm gone about 15.5 hours a day.
> 
> It sux
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad lost 2/3 of his pension.
Click to expand...

ouch. I plan to work till I'm dead. I don't have the luxury of a pension......


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> ouch. I plan to work till I'm dead. I don't have the luxury of a pension......


No one does anymore, I also think we're getting dangerously close to an earlier redacted conversation.









My 'perfect shift' is honestly anything between the hours of 1700-0800. I'm a night owl myself. I sometimes hiss at the sun to freak people out, good times.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> ouch. I plan to work till I'm dead. I don't have the luxury of a pension......
> 
> 
> 
> No one does anymore, I also think we're getting dangerously close to an earlier redacted conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 'perfect shift' is honestly anything between the hours of 1700-0800. I'm a night owl myself. I sometimes hiss at the sun to freak people out, good times.
Click to expand...

I used to work 10pm to 6am, I loved it, not many people bugging me, work flew by and I'd get home at 7am, crack a beer and people would look at me weird....good times


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

Out of the last 21 days I worked 18 of them. 10 hour shifts, 3 hours a day to commute, so like 13 hour days?

How do you guys make time for anything else? Sunday rolls around, buddies, and family all want to do something but I just want to sleep the day away. I am 27 right now


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Are you using an fsb overclock? If so, try to stabilise 5GHz at 2400-ish/2400-ish. If you're just using a multi OC you could try HT 2600/NB 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope just multi only. Tomorrow we going to try to set 2400 MHz CPU/NB and try again. This chip WILL run 5 GHz lol.
Click to expand...

I can't get to 5GHz in my 8370 unless I use baseclock. I use 300 X 16.5 or 301 or something like that to get the FIVE. 0


----------



## Alastair

Best stable speed I can get with my 860K is 4.65GHz @ 1.48V. CPU-NB at 2200. Ram at 2400MHz 9-12-11-27 1T.

Best benching speed I can get is 4.8GHz 1.575V. Can't go any higher on air. And I think the TIM between the heatspreader and die is a bottleneck for high volts.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't get to 5GHz in my 8370 unless I use baseclock. I use 300 X 16.5 or 301 or something like that to get the FIVE. 0


Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.

I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't get to 5GHz in my 8370 unless I use baseclock. I use 300 X 16.5 or 301 or something like that to get the FIVE. 0
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.
> 
> I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?
Click to expand...

I've tried to figure out their binning convention, but with all the FX 8 cores I've had about the only conclusion I can draw is that they test if they will fill the requirements for a certain SKU and ignore all other capabilities.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.
> 
> I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?[/quote
> 
> I've tried to figure out their binning convention, but with all the FX 8 cores I've had about the only conclusion I can draw is that they test if they will fill the requirements for a certain SKU and ignore all other capabilities.


I concur. So that is basically the definition of winning the silicon lottery or not. Kinda sad he paid like 60 euro's more for the exact same chip as i have. I said to him to return it because you actually payed for a better binned 8350 but are presented with the same chip. He could just as well just order an 8350 instead, perhaps it would clock better as well because some say that later binned 8350's clock better due to optimized manufacturing process.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.
> 
> I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?[/quote
> 
> I've tried to figure out their binning convention, but with all the FX 8 cores I've had about the only conclusion I can draw is that they test if they will fill the requirements for a certain SKU and ignore all other capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur. So that is basically the definition of winning the silicon lottery or not. Kinda sad he paid like 60 euro's more for the exact same chip as i have. I said to him to return it because you actually payed for a better binned 8350 but are presented with the same chip. He could just as well just order an 8350 instead, perhaps it would clock better as well because some say that later binned 8350's clock better due to optimized manufacturing process.
Click to expand...

BTW your 1307 batch was actually made in February of 2013 - last 2 digits are week of manufacture







My batch 1312 8350 had the best IMC of any that ive had.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Best stable speed I can get with my 860K is 4.65GHz @ 1.48V. CPU-NB at 2200. Ram at 2400MHz 9-12-11-27 1T.
> 
> Best benching speed I can get is 4.8GHz 1.575V. Can't go any higher on air. And I think the TIM between the heatspreader and die is a bottleneck for high volts.


That's about all you'll get out of it too, it's not the TIM that's the problem, Kaveri just has this massive Volt wall, @Johan45 will tell you the same


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Best stable speed I can get with my 860K is 4.65GHz @ 1.48V. CPU-NB at 2200. Ram at 2400MHz 9-12-11-27 1T.
> 
> Best benching speed I can get is 4.8GHz 1.575V. Can't go any higher on air. And I think the TIM between the heatspreader and die is a bottleneck for high volts.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all you'll get out of it too, it's not the TIM that's the problem, Kaveri just has this massive Volt wall, @Johan45 will tell you the same
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Best stable speed I can get with my 860K is 4.65GHz @ 1.48V. CPU-NB at 2200. Ram at 2400MHz 9-12-11-27 1T.
> 
> Best benching speed I can get is 4.8GHz 1.575V. Can't go any higher on air. And I think the TIM between the heatspreader and die is a bottleneck for high volts.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all you'll get out of it too, it's not the TIM that's the problem, Kaveri just has this massive Volt wall, @Johan45 will tell you the same
Click to expand...

I see you guys doin work in the CC. Me and the sapphire Fury are comin for ya in stage 4


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> BTW your 1307 batch was actually made in February of 2013 - last 2 digits are week of manufacture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My batch 1312 8350 had the best IMC of any that ive had.


Oh alright, thnx for straiten that out.

I can't complain about my chip to be honest, i could get ram at 2500 with CPU at 5.3 and bench. I just need to find a way to get 5 GHz stable that will work with my RAM, i do want the CPU/NB at 2600 or maybe higher. I seen a nice decrease in latency with it higher, especially with higher clocked ram.

Highest i did was 5.3 GHz CPU, 2800 MHz CPU/NB and 2500 MHz ram, it was only for benching but still on my H100i, pretty impressive if you ask me. O, i do want to note that it was not on a hot summer day, it was in the middle of winter with very low ambient.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see you guys doin work in the CC. Me and the sapphire Fury are comin for ya in stage 4


Looking forward to it mate


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't get to 5GHz in my 8370 unless I use baseclock. I use 300 X 16.5 or 301 or something like that to get the FIVE. 0
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.
> 
> I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?
Click to expand...

Very strange. My stock CPU-NB vid on my 8370 is 1.15V and my Vcore vid is 1.275V.

@Sgt Bilko I can see Kaviri is a massive volt wall. Above 4.6 stable is almost impossible. But I can see guys like FlankR managed up to the low 5GHz range on more exotic cooling. I am sure if I had a loop on this machine like I do my FX I could maybe get 4.9 benchable. But alas it is not to be. I still managed third in Cinebench though. Will push for more benches later.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3361142_
http://hwbot.org/submission/3361143_


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Best stable speed I can get with my 860K is 4.65GHz @ 1.48V. CPU-NB at 2200. Ram at 2400MHz 9-12-11-27 1T.
> 
> Best benching speed I can get is 4.8GHz 1.575V. Can't go any higher on air. And I think the TIM between the heatspreader and die is a bottleneck for high volts.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about all you'll get out of it too, it's not the TIM that's the problem, Kaveri just has this massive Volt wall, @Johan45 will tell you the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Best stable speed I can get with my 860K is 4.65GHz @ 1.48V. CPU-NB at 2200. Ram at 2400MHz 9-12-11-27 1T.
> 
> Best benching speed I can get is 4.8GHz 1.575V. Can't go any higher on air. And I think the TIM between the heatspreader and die is a bottleneck for high volts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about all you'll get out of it too, it's not the TIM that's the problem, Kaveri just has this massive Volt wall, @Johan45 will tell you the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you guys doin work in the CC. Me and the sapphire Fury are comin for ya in stage 4
Click to expand...

Im looking forward to getting some points HWBOT points with my Furys and maybe trying to extend some of my CPU scores I have. My HD6850 scores have been stagnating so its time to get more!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't get to 5GHz in my 8370 unless I use baseclock. I use 300 X 16.5 or 301 or something like that to get the FIVE. 0
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.
> 
> I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very strange. My stock CPU-NB vid on my 8370 is 1.15V and my Vcore vid is 1.275V.
> 
> @Sgt Bilko I can see Kaviri is a massive volt wall. Above 4.6 stable is almost impossible. But I can see guys like FlankR managed up to the low 5GHz range on more exotic cooling. I am sure if I had a loop on this machine like I do my FX I could maybe get 4.9 benchable. But alas it is not to be. I still managed third in Cinebench though. Will push for more benches later.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3361142_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3361143_
Click to expand...

Nice job!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't get to 5GHz in my 8370 unless I use baseclock. I use 300 X 16.5 or 301 or something like that to get the FIVE. 0
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.
> 
> I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very strange. My stock CPU-NB vid on my 8370 is 1.15V and my Vcore vid is 1.275V.
> 
> @Sgt Bilko I can see Kaviri is a massive volt wall. Above 4.6 stable is almost impossible. But I can see guys like FlankR managed up to the low 5GHz range on more exotic cooling. I am sure if I had a loop on this machine like I do my FX I could maybe get 4.9 benchable. But alas it is not to be. I still managed third in Cinebench though. Will push for more benches later.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3361142_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3361143_
Click to expand...

You did well mate, I've done just under 400cb on R15 with a 7850k but couldn't crack it without some insane voltage.


----------



## Alastair

I updated my A88x-pro's BIOS. Now my overclocks are worse. I tried rolling back but it says image is out of date. How can I roll back my BIOS.


----------



## gertruude

delete


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I updated my A88x-pro's BIOS. Now my overclocks are worse. I tried rolling back but it says image is out of date. How can I roll back my BIOS.


AFUDOS with a bootable USB. That's how you have to do it on boards without the convenient flashback USB port


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I updated my A88x-pro's BIOS. Now my overclocks are worse. I tried rolling back but it says image is out of date. How can I roll back my BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> AFUDOS with a bootable USB. That's how you have to do it on boards without the convenient flashback USB port
Click to expand...

as far as I am aware A88x-pro has a flashback port.


----------



## Johan45

Then use that. If you haven't done it you just need the file you want to flash renamed as the manual describes on the root of the Fat32 USB. Then hold the button till the light flashes. When it's done restart and let it update if anything else needs to be whatever you do don't restart thinking it's unresponsive


----------



## miklkit

The conversation about hours worked is interesting, and I'm surprised at what the corporations are making you do.

I worked in heavy construction, mostly in oil refineries, for 41 years. I are a Pipefitter (retired). We used to work a normal 5-8 40 hour week until the refineries got in a rush and then they would work us 7-12s until it got done. Sometimes for 10 months straight. We were walking dead moving real slow and making lots of mistakes and getting into accidents.

So my Union commissioned a time and motion study out of our own pocket. It took a few years but they came to the conclusion that a 10 hour work day and a 6 day work week were ideal. We really need to rest that much.

It took a few more years to convince Big Oil of this but eventually they gave it a try. Production per hour went up and mistakes and accidents went down. A lot. For over a decade now we only work 10 hour days and never on Sunday. It is a win/win for everybody.

About the 8370 I found the same thing. My early 8370 is a sweetheart while the late 8370 is a piggy and is about the same as my early 8350.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The conversation about hours worked is interesting, and I'm surprised at what the corporations are making you do.
> 
> I worked in heavy construction, mostly in oil refineries, for 41 years. I are a Pipefitter (retired). We used to work a normal 5-8 40 hour week until the refineries got in a rush and then they would work us 7-12s until it got done. Sometimes for 10 months straight. We were walking dead moving real slow and making lots of mistakes and getting into accidents.
> 
> So my Union commissioned a time and motion study out of our own pocket. It took a few years but they came to the conclusion that a 10 hour work day and a 6 day work week were ideal. We really need to rest that much.
> 
> It took a few more years to convince Big Oil of this but eventually they gave it a try. Production per hour went up and mistakes and accidents went down. A lot. For over a decade now we only work 10 hour days and never on Sunday. It is a win/win for everybody.
> 
> About the 8370 I found the same thing. My early 8370 is a sweetheart while the late 8370 is a piggy and is about the same as my early 8350.


Yeah but the 8370 costs 60 euro's more from where we are from and it clocks the same as an 8350...? I mean, that just feels asking money for a newer product that is actually the same as the previous.. makes no sense to me. My friend feels bad about this and he is thinking of calling the retail store about this because this is not what you pay for actually. You know what i mean? He could buy an 8350 which possibly clocks better and saves the extra 60 euro's for some extra fans instead.

He also considers an custom loop.


----------



## nrpeyton

I used to be a Supermarket Manager for the biggest public sector employer in the U.K.
Tending to a half-a-million £ a week operation with 40 staff directly under me.

Came out of a 5 year relationship the wrong way and ended up with a drug problem (having never took anything before in my life).

I'm now only a full-time general-assistant, in the same supermarket and therefore am on the lowest rate of pay for any industry. Had to move back into my Dad's as can't afford own place.

I own a GTX 1080. An EK loop, a decent board and an 8350 and it is currently my only real hobby that I love. Too shame its so expensive and shame I need to go online to mix with people and talk to anyone who is actually interested in computing like I am. Imagine if everyone was into this stuff the way people 'are into' and talk about football all the time. I'd be happy.

Anyone manage to get a prime95 stable NB/HT 2600 with a 2133 memory clock and 4.8 on the CPU? What voltage we talking about for NB? My motherboard seems to "lock in a set voltage of 1.15 or 1.25" depending on whether I am 2.2, 2.4 or 2.6. Not sure it even goes past 1.25 regadless of changing it in BIOS.


----------



## SuperZan

@nrpeyton fellow recovery veteran here







.

I'm fortunate in that I'm effectively working two jobs but it's entirely voluntary and I'm able to do them simultaneously by working the overnight. I hope things shape up sometime soon so people aren't forced into crazy nonproductive hours for minimal gain.

As to the question, what motherboard have you got in that build? With an R2.0 Saberkitty I managed around 2540/2540 with 16GB 1866 RAM and 4.85ish on the core with an FSB OC (can't remember the specific numbers off-hand but will check at home). This was Prime95 and Y-Cruncher stable. I wasn't able to stabilise my chip's RAM any more past that in Y-cruncher but YMMV. This was with an 8370 16xx bin. Actually sold that build entire to a coworker looking for a prebuilt gamer - told him to save a tonne and buy my build instead of some rubbish prebuilt and he's loving it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I used to be a Supermarket Manager for the biggest public sector employer in the U.K.
> Tending to a half-a-million £ a week operation with 40 staff directly under me.
> 
> Came out of a 5 year relationship the wrong way and ended up with a drug problem (having never took anything before in my life).
> 
> I'm now only a full-time general-assistant, in the same supermarket and therefore am on the lowest rate of pay for any industry. Had to move back into my Dad's as can't afford own place.
> 
> I own a GTX 1080. An EK loop, a decent board and an 8350 and it is currently my only real hobby that I love. Too shame its so expensive and shame I need to go online to mix with people and talk to anyone who is actually interested in computing like I am. Imagine if everyone was into this stuff the way people 'are into' and talk about football all the time. I'd be happy.
> 
> Anyone manage to get a prime95 stable NB/HT 2600 with a 2133 memory clock and 4.8 on the CPU? What voltage we talking about for NB? My motherboard seems to "lock in a set voltage of 1.15 or 1.25" depending on whether I am 2.2, 2.4 or 2.6. Not sure it even goes past 1.25 regadless of changing it in BIOS.


I am stable at 4.8 GHz CPU, 2600 NB/HT and 2400 MHz 16 GB ram. 1.35 v CPU/NB and 1.488-1.500 vcore. I assume you are running Fatalaty killer board? Can it be that your vrm temps are getting too hot?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> Out of the last 21 days I worked 18 of them. 10 hour shifts, 3 hours a day to commute, so like 13 hour days?
> 
> How do you guys make time for anything else? Sunday rolls around, buddies, and family all want to do something but I just want to sleep the day away. I am 27 right now


It is hard your trying to make as much money as you can while your young and can, to beter yourself later in life. All I can say is keep doing it. And eventually it gets better. I used to as well. I started homeless and I was for a short time. I clawed my way to note. A house, 2 cars that are new ish . And nice things.

It was imo best said like this, we stand on the shoulders of our ancestors. They worked hard so we didn't HAVE to, with have being the optimal word.

It sucks, but I work hard so my daughter does not have to (i hope)

That said I look where I am at and where I started, and I am not only proud but I feel a sense of accomplishment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't get to 5GHz in my 8370 unless I use baseclock. I use 300 X 16.5 or 301 or something like that to get the FIVE. 0
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx, we are going to try mater this day.
> 
> I also noticed that the stock CPU/NB is at 1.45 v which is waay too high for the vrm's under fan cooling. Strangely though, it has the same VID as my 8350.. my VID is 1.313, it also clocks very similar. My batch is 1307 PGN which is made in July 2013 and his is from 2016. My conclusion is that his 8370 is basically an overpriced 8350?
Click to expand...

You paid for a high STOCK clock. Nothing else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The conversation about hours worked is interesting, and I'm surprised at what the corporations are making you do.
> 
> I worked in heavy construction, mostly in oil refineries, for 41 years. I are a Pipefitter (retired). We used to work a normal 5-8 40 hour week until the refineries got in a rush and then they would work us 7-12s until it got done. Sometimes for 10 months straight. We were walking dead moving real slow and making lots of mistakes and getting into accidents.
> 
> So my Union commissioned a time and motion study out of our own pocket. It took a few years but they came to the conclusion that a 10 hour work day and a 6 day work week were ideal. We really need to rest that much.
> 
> It took a few more years to convince Big Oil of this but eventually they gave it a try. Production per hour went up and mistakes and accidents went down. A lot. For over a decade now we only work 10 hour days and never on Sunday. It is a win/win for everybody.
> 
> About the 8370 I found the same thing. My early 8370 is a sweetheart while the late 8370 is a piggy and is about the same as my early 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but the 8370 costs 60 euro's more from where we are from and it clocks the same as an 8350...? I mean, that just feels asking money for a newer product that is actually the same as the previous.. makes no sense to me. My friend feels bad about this and he is thinking of calling the retail store about this because this is not what you pay for actually. You know what i mean? He could buy an 8350 which possibly clocks better and saves the extra 60 euro's for some extra fans instead.
> 
> He also considers an custom loop.
Click to expand...

See above, and you should of informed him (assuming you did not) that they are all the same chip, with different stock clocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I used to be a Supermarket Manager for the biggest public sector employer in the U.K.
> Tending to a half-a-million £ a week operation with 40 staff directly under me.
> 
> Came out of a 5 year relationship the wrong way and ended up with a drug problem (having never took anything before in my life).
> 
> I'm now only a full-time general-assistant, in the same supermarket and therefore am on the lowest rate of pay for any industry. Had to move back into my Dad's as can't afford own place.
> 
> I own a GTX 1080. An EK loop, a decent board and an 8350 and it is currently my only real hobby that I love. Too shame its so expensive and shame I need to go online to mix with people and talk to anyone who is actually interested in computing like I am. Imagine if everyone was into this stuff the way people 'are into' and talk about football all the time. I'd be happy.
> 
> Anyone manage to get a prime95 stable NB/HT 2600 with a 2133 memory clock and 4.8 on the CPU? What voltage we talking about for NB? My motherboard seems to "lock in a set voltage of 1.15 or 1.25" depending on whether I am 2.2, 2.4 or 2.6. Not sure it even goes past 1.25 regadless of changing it in BIOS.


See, we can make what we want even if we make little, you skimp on some things for others.

All of my chips but one (which is still untested and will probably be fine ) takes ~1.2-1.3v cpu/nb


----------



## SuperZan

Ah, here we are. I'm not sure how the Fatal1ty deals with base clock adjustments but this is the clock that worked for my chip.



I've got an 8320 that clocks similarly on the Sabertooth but handles 2133MHz memory much better than my 8370 did, for whatever reason.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It is hard your trying to make as much money as you can while your young and can, to beter yourself later in life. All I can say is keep doing it. And eventually it gets better. I used to as well. I started homeless and I was for a short time. I clawed my way to note. A house, 2 cars that are new ish . And nice things.
> 
> It was imo best said like this, we stand on the shoulders of our ancestors. They worked hard so we didn't HAVE to, with have being the optimal word.
> 
> It sucks, but I work hard so my daughter does not have to (i hope)
> 
> That said I look where I am at and where I started, and I am not only proud but I feel a sense of accomplishment.
> You paid for a high STOCK clock. Nothing else.
> See above, and you should of informed him (assuming you did not) that they are all the same chip, with different stock clocks
> See, we can make what we want even if we make little, you skimp on some things for others.
> 
> All of my chips but one (which is still untested and will probably be fine ) takes ~1.2-1.3v cpu/nb


Yes i know that we pay for stock, you know what i mean, you are not stupid and i am not having this argument.

And yes i informed him but he already made up his mind so little i can do about it. Nevertheless, his chip WILL run at 5 GHz, it doesn't know it yet, it needs some more encouragement lol IF the thermals get too high he will probably buy custom loop which cools the CPU, NB and vrm's.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Ah, here we are. I'm not sure how the Fatal1ty deals with base clock adjustments but this is the clock that worked for my chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an 8320 that clocks similarly on the Sabertooth but handles 2133MHz memory much better than my 8370 did, for whatever reason.


Nice chip you got there man. MY 8350 also has an strong IMC, it can handle 2400 MHz ram 2x8 16 GB sticks with ease and i am running it on 1T too.
I know for sure my chip can hit 5 GHz but i just leave it at 4.8 as i see little to no gain going to 5 GHz to be honest so its not worth the extra noise which my cooler makes.

He is running an Cooler Master Nepton 240m and to my surprise it performs exceptionally well under full load and its also very very quiet. Makes me realize i need a different cooler


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice chip you got there man. MY 8350 also has an strong IMC, it can handle 2400 MHz ram 2x8 16 GB sticks with ease and i am running it on 1T too.
> I know for sure my chip can hit 5 GHz but i just leave it at 4.8 as i see little to no gain going to 5 GHz to be honest so its not worth the extra noise which my cooler makes.
> 
> He is running an Cooler Master Nepton 240m and to my surprise it performs exceptionally well under full load and its also very very quiet. Makes me realize i need a different cooler


I actually used that same Nepton cooler to bench my 8320 when I didn't feel like bleeding and reassembling the loop. Was able to cool the 8320 at 1.54v for 5.35GHz benching, though stability was not a concern on those runs.


----------



## hawker-gb

My 8370 doing 4,7ghz with 1,332vcore (daily clock)
4,9 ghz is with 1,39 vore
And CPU/NB is 1,25v (2600mhz)
All that with really funny low temps and under common AiO Nepton 280L

Thus,i never need to exeed 1,4 (only for benching)


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> @nrpeyton fellow recovery veteran here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm fortunate in that I'm effectively working two jobs but it's entirely voluntary and I'm able to do them simultaneously by working the overnight. I hope things shape up sometime soon so people aren't forced into crazy nonproductive hours for minimal gain.
> 
> As to the question, what motherboard have you got in that build? With an R2.0 Saberkitty I managed around 2540/2540 with 16GB 1866 RAM and 4.85ish on the core with an FSB OC (can't remember the specific numbers off-hand but will check at home). This was Prime95 and Y-Cruncher stable. I wasn't able to stabilise my chip's RAM any more past that in Y-cruncher but YMMV. This was with an 8370 16xx bin. Actually sold that build entire to a coworker looking for a prebuilt gamer - told him to save a tonne and buy my build instead of some rubbish prebuilt and he's loving it.


aww thanks, and motherboard is ASROCK 990FX Killer. (1st edition)

And aye your right you've done him a good deed then for sure; wish I'd gotten to my brother fast enough before he bought a new DELL. Too late now lol never found out until it was already here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am stable at 4.8 GHz CPU, 2600 NB/HT and 2400 MHz 16 GB ram. 1.35 v CPU/NB and 1.488-1.500 vcore. I assume you are running Fatalaty killer board? Can it be that your vrm temps are getting too hot?


Aye; that's the one. Got a extra fan forcing cold air onto it. (I usually stress-test with Windows open at 18c) I can prime95 with VRM at 50-60c with this extra fan. CPU is on an EVO block. Also got an extra fan pointed at the back of my socket (with side taken off case) fan is tied on with cable ties. -- Got another 10c with it lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> See, we can make what we want even if we make little, you skimp on some things for others.
> 
> All of my chips but one (which is still untested and will probably be fine ) takes ~1.2-1.3v cpu/nb


When you think of it like that; yeah that is true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> My 8370 doing 4,7ghz with 1,332vcore (daily clock)
> 4,9 ghz is with 1,39 vore
> And CPU/NB is 1,25v (2600mhz)
> All that with really funny low temps and under common AiO Nepton 280L
> 
> Thus,i never need to exeed 1,4 (only for benching)


Very low voltages for those clocks; would be interesting to see just how far you could push that one


----------



## tashcz

Wow, from all of your stories, seems like I'm the youngest out here, 24, and only one working in IT







Glad that everyone's wishing to share their life stories, after all, it's mostly a couple of same guys here









I can see you guys talking about the Nepton 240M, I've got one for like 2 years and soon I'm going to service it (got a 5 year warranty) because of the pump rattling that's becomming more and more noticable.

Done a lot of testing with it, and we can't say for sure how much "volts" it can handle since some use 1.5V and 300W and some chips use 1.35V and 400W. From what I've seen, with the Silencio's on it, it can handle about 400-430W of heat comming from the wall socket to the system it if you wish to keep the CORE temperatures under 61C. Now that may depend on how much coolant you got in it (guess not all are made same) but that's mostly it. Lets say it can keep up with 370-400W of heat.

I think my new 8370E was made in 2014, and it's current bleeding pretty much. I use it at 1.42V for 4.75GHz and 1.45V under load. Heat is my problem after that, even with the socket fan at the back I can't keep the temps with IBT AVX under 70C if I go 4.8GHz. The system becomes a heater after 4.75GHz. I could get more but the socket temp would be 70C, guess it's not smart.

IMO, it's best to find a noise vs heat vs speed ratio that suits you rather than going for that 5GHz. I could probably hit it, but come on, I can't listen to all the fans in the case and even think about the problems in the summer with it.

One other thing, how come E versions are rated for 71C max and non-E versions are 61C? If they're just binned same chips, how come one can handle 61C and others can keep up with 71C?

One more thing, the Aura board's VRM is amazing. I got a 40mm noctua blowing air out of the VRM's to the place where the IO shield was supposed to be, I removed it so air can get out, and even after tens of minutes of AVX, you can easily keep a finger on it and barely notice the difference between it and the ambient.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Wow, from all of your stories, seems like I'm the youngest out here, 24, and only one working in IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing, how come E versions are rated for 71C max and non-E versions are 61C? If they're just binned same chips, how come one can handle 61C and others can keep up with 71C?
> 
> One more thing, the Aura board's VRM is amazing. I got a 40mm noctua blowing air out of the VRM's to the place where the IO shield was supposed to be, I removed it so air can get out, and even after tens of minutes of AVX, you can easily keep a finger on it and barely notice the difference between it and the ambient.


I used to work in IT.

I assume the difference in rating is because the E chips are subjected to far less voltage at stock.

As for the VRM sink, I would assume that having it be hot to the touch would be a good thing unless you have tremendous airflow, in a high-performance setup (unless we're talking about really large sinks like on the Crosshair). The idea behind an air heatsink is to get the heat out of the chips into the air so it should be hot unless you have super great airflow or a lot of excess surface area.


----------



## tashcz

Thing is, back of the motherboard on the VRM part isn't hot too. Heatsink has great contact with the surface. Thing is, newer MOSFETs used in R3 Sabertooth and Aura are much better at efficency as it seems. If the R3 wasn't so damn expensive I'd regret getting the Aura.

And as temp ratings go, I don't think that's it. It'd be weird since 71C is 71C on whatever chip. If they're same it doesn't matter what voltage is used, if it degrades at 61C, it can't handle 71.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> And as temp ratings go, I don't think that's it. It'd be weird since 71C is 71C on whatever chip. If they're same it doesn't matter what voltage is used, if it degrades at 61C, it can't handle 71.


The only variables that I know of are lower leakage and lower stock voltage for the E chips.


----------



## tashcz

Damn, there was an "official" page of temperature ratings for each series of chips that I can't find. If someone for some reason has the link, I'd appreciate it since I can't find it.


----------



## tashcz

One serious question now.

I've tried reapplying the TIM 4 times thinking I was doing wrong, but seems I haven't. The center of my cpu lid doesn't make good contact with the water block. The edges are just too high.

Since this is a new 8370E I've got, and so far I'm getting good voltages per clock (normal at least), should I try a semi-lap job to lower the edges a bit or just use my warranty? Guess warranty won't do much since it will still keep the temps low on stock speeds, but is it dangerous do sand-paper the edges a bit? I'm not a total idiot, I can use sand paper, but I'm wondering if just lowering the edges a bit would do any good.

Whenever I take off the CPU block from this 8370E, there's always a lack of TIM in the middle of the CPU and a lot of empty space without TIM, while the paste is okay at the edges. I'm using the pea method and tried others, like X and spreading it around, it was even worse in temps.

I think there's little contact on the center of the CPU. That's probably why I'm getting much higher socket temps than core temps, without a fan on the socket they make a difference of more than 10-15C.


----------



## diggiddi

I'd RMA it


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> One serious question now.
> 
> I've tried reapplying the TIM 4 times thinking I was doing wrong, but seems I haven't. The center of my cpu lid doesn't make good contact with the water block. The edges are just too high.
> 
> Since this is a new 8370E I've got, and so far I'm getting good voltages per clock (normal at least), should I try a semi-lap job to lower the edges a bit or just use my warranty? Guess warranty won't do much since it will still keep the temps low on stock speeds, but is it dangerous do sand-paper the edges a bit? I'm not a total idiot, I can use sand paper, but I'm wondering if just lowering the edges a bit would do any good.
> 
> Whenever I take off the CPU block from this 8370E, there's always a lack of TIM in the middle of the CPU and a lot of empty space without TIM, while the paste is okay at the edges. I'm using the pea method and tried others, like X and spreading it around, it was even worse in temps.
> 
> I think there's little contact on the center of the CPU. That's probably why I'm getting much higher socket temps than core temps, without a fan on the socket they make a difference of more than 10-15C.


Both my 8320E and 8370E were quite concave. I lapped both of them.

When you lap you have to be careful not to bend the pins in the corners. The other issue is getting oil and dust onto the pins which could reduce the efficiency of the power transmission. I used 99% alcohol to clean the edge pins but the Q-tips I used are not dust-free which is not ideal.

The final issue is that if you use liquid metal TIM it bonds with copper, forcing you to have to lap the chip every time you take apart your system (such as to clean your block). I think the bonding is much less aggressive with nickle - perhaps none. Another thing to avoid when using liquid metal TIM are regular Q-tips. They are much too dusty for that usage. The best thing to use is a clean synthetic painting brush. Even the Q-tips that come with Liquid Pro shed some (although not nearly as badly as regular ones).

The other thing I had an issue with was the last time I assembled my system the TIM I put on (EK's stock TIM) did not cover the whole die. The top right area was bare, quite a bit of that area, too. I used enough TIM because there was a lot of excess toward the bottom left. I'm not sure what happened other than perhaps I didn't have the glob centered enough or had the machine vertical or on a tilt when I applied it.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Both my 8320E and 8370E were quite concave. I lapped both of them.
> 
> When you lap you have to be careful not to bend the pins in the corners. The other issue is getting oil and dust onto the pins which could reduce the efficiency of the power transmission. I used 99% alcohol to clean the edge pins but the Q-tips I used are not dust-free which is not ideal.
> 
> The final issue is that if you use liquid metal TIM it bonds with copper, forcing you to have to lap the chip every time you take apart your system (such as to clean your block). I think the bonding is much less aggressive with nickle - perhaps none. Another thing to avoid when using liquid metal TIM are regular Q-tips. They are much too dusty for that usage. The best thing to use is a clean synthetic painting brush. Even the Q-tips that come with Liquid Pro shed some (although not nearly as badly as regular ones).
> 
> The other thing I had an issue with was the last time I assembled my system the TIM I put on (EK's stock TIM) did not cover the whole die. The top right area was bare, quite a bit of that area, too. I used enough TIM because there was a lot of excess toward the bottom left. I'm not sure what happened other than perhaps I didn't have the glob centered enough or had the machine vertical or on a tilt when I applied it.


I'm still on basic TIM, MX-4. Would you suggest getting just a portion of the nickle-plating and a bit of copper on the higher parts of the chip instead of lapping it completely? Maybe "lapping" isn't the correct word I'm using, sandpapering might be better. I'd brush out the edges just to make them a bit high while still leaving nickle plating at the center since my problem is there's too much space at the center that TIM can't fill and I'm left with a big portion of air.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm still on basic TIM, MX-4. Would you suggest getting just a portion of the nickle-plating and a bit of copper on the higher parts of the chip instead of lapping it completely? Maybe "lapping" isn't the correct word I'm using, sandpapering might be better. I'd brush out the edges just to make them a bit high while still leaving nickle plating at the center since my problem is there's too much space at the center that TIM can't fill and I'm left with a big portion of air.


Sandpapering is called lapping in the CPU biz. It's typical to sand until all the nickle is gone so you know it's flat. Start with a coarse paper (300-something grit) then a middle paper (800 grit) then a fine paper (2000 grit). Do the majority of the lapping with the coarse paper or it will take forever. I used 3000 grit once and while it's easier to get a nicer mirror finish with that 2000 is enough, especially since it becomes effectively a higher grit when it has enough metal dust in it and if one uses a very light pressure at the end (just the weight of the die at the very end of the job).


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Sandpapering is called lapping in the CPU biz. It's typical to sand until all the nickle is gone so you know it's flat. Start with a coarse paper (300-something grit) then a middle paper (800 grit) then a fine paper (2000 grit). Do the majority of the lapping with the coarse paper or it will take forever.


Thanks for the heads up on everything. Seems like the only thing I need to worry about is the CPU pins. I've got the small plastic case that was holding the CPU when I bought it, guess it will do the job. Is it neccesary to remove all nickel or the whole point is getting it completely flat? Because as I've stated, I don't have a problem with it not being flat, but it's like it has small hills on edges. I'd just flatten it a bit. I've seen the techiques used, read a lot about it, got the knowledge to do it but still deciding on the guts. But nobody's done half of the job like I wish to do, not to make the shiny polish looking lid, just to get it a bit less concave.

Edit: By the way, haven't asked, have you compared the results before and after lapping it? And did you also lap the blocks/heatsink or just the CPU?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Mega Man

Just FYI it isn't the pins you need to worry about getting out and dust into. It is the pins you worry about static discharge / not bending, and under the ihs you worry about getting wet/ anything conducting in.

Esp if you use wet sand paper at the end, which most do. Also you generally want to sand on a piece of glass to make sure your flat

Lastly you want to make sure your not lopsided when sanding

@hurricane28 No, I don't know what you mean, I quoted your words, where you said what you said, and took them at face value. Now you say the opposite.

Ocing is the icing on the cake, it is extra. That is all you don't pay for a better clocker. You pay for a higher base clock, and hope for a better clocker


----------



## miklkit

All 4 of my CPUs are concave and I lapped 2 of them. I saw 3-4 C better temps.

I opened up the box my spare gpu is in and cut off a chunk of foam, placed it against the pins and then taped it on. I then had something to hold onto and the tape kept the pins clean. Check your heat sink surface as it is probably not flat either and try to match them.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Sandpapering is called lapping in the CPU biz. It's typical to sand until all the nickle is gone so you know it's flat. Start with a coarse paper (300-something grit) then a middle paper (800 grit) then a fine paper (2000 grit). Do the majority of the lapping with the coarse paper or it will take forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on everything. Seems like the only thing I need to worry about is the CPU pins. I've got the small plastic case that was holding the CPU when I bought it, guess it will do the job. Is it neccesary to remove all nickel or the whole point is getting it completely flat? Because as I've stated, I don't have a problem with it not being flat, but it's like it has small hills on edges. I'd just flatten it a bit. I've seen the techiques used, read a lot about it, got the knowledge to do it but still deciding on the guts. But nobody's done half of the job like I wish to do, not to make the shiny polish looking lid, just to get it a bit less concave.
> 
> Edit: By the way, haven't asked, have you compared the results before and after lapping it? And did you also lap the blocks/heatsink or just the CPU?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
Click to expand...

If you are going to lap then I would recommend you lap both the block and the heatspreader. You want both surfaces to be as flat as possible for the best contact. And only lapping the one will defeat the purpose and give you probably less impressive results then you hoped for. I lapped both my IHS and my block. Saw an improvement of around 5C.


----------



## superstition222

I always lap the chip and whatever is going to be sitting on it. I've never used wet paper myself. I always wear an anti-static wrist strap while lapping. I've lapped an E2140, an i5 750, and two FX CPUs. So far they have all been OK afterward.


----------



## tashcz

Well I'm thinking of not spending the whole day and using a bunch of different values of sand paper, lets say start with 200/400, than 800 and finally 1000 to get the scratches gone. As I said, my goal is to make a smaller difference between core temps and socket temps and I think the center of the lid is making them high. Right now I'm about the temp wall but if they do make a 2-3C difference I'd be able to go for 4.8GHz probably and stay under 70C, more likely 65C, as that's what I'm hitting now on the socket, and that's what I assume caused by the bad contact of the die to the block. My core temps aren't the issue, my socket is, even with a 60mm backfan - I'm using the stock heatsink 60mm fan on the back since it's 1.5mm and it can fit easily there, it provides good airflow and static pressure so it's good for that purpose.

By the way, I'm seeing fluctuations in the range of 9700-9900 points in firestrike, and also 10450-10800 in Passmark CPU test. All power saving options are off and all background apps are off. Is that normal or something is going on?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well I'm thinking of not spending the whole day and using a bunch of different values of sand paper, lets say start with 200/400, than 800 and finally 1000 to get the scratches gone. As I said, my goal is to make a smaller difference between core temps and socket temps and I think the center of the lid is making them high. Right now I'm about the temp wall but if they do make a 2-3C difference I'd be able to go for 4.8GHz probably and stay under 70C, more likely 65C, as that's what I'm hitting now on the socket, and that's what I assume caused by the bad contact of the die to the block. My core temps aren't the issue, my socket is, even with a 60mm backfan - I'm using the stock heatsink 60mm fan on the back since it's 1.5mm and it can fit easily there, it provides good airflow and static pressure so it's good for that purpose.
> 
> By the way, I'm seeing fluctuations in the range of 9700-9900 points in firestrike, and also 10450-10800 in Passmark CPU test. All power saving options are off and all background apps are off. Is that normal or something is going on?


If you go up to only 1000 grit your heatspreader will look like crap. If you are going to do it do it right. And if you don't do the base of the heatsink or waterblock too you might as well not lap the cpu.


----------



## Mega Man

More importantly it generally won't help your socket temp

Yes as I recall 200 ish is fine to fluctuate. I never use Passmark however


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> If you go up to only 1000 grit your heatspreader will look like crap. If you are going to do it do it right. And if you don't do the base of the heatsink or waterblock too you might as well not lap the cpu.


1000 Grit and over is unnecessary if you only aim for Temps improvement.

Matter of fact, repeated lap cycles of 800 Grit and some polishing cream will give you the needed mirror finish polishing. You also don't need to change sandpaper surface when finishing the polish. Those fine grains of copper from the IHS aids the job quite well.


----------



## superstition222

People talk about the reason TIM is used being to get rid of microscopic air pockets and then claim that a mirror finish isn't useful. The more mirror a finish is the less air there is and thus the less TIM needs to be there. With something like Liquid Pro having a mirror finish is better. Given the transfer limitations of polymer TIM a person isn't likely to notice much of a difference.

But, a perfectly pristine mirror finish isn't necessary.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well I'm thinking of not spending the whole day and using a bunch of different values of sand paper, lets say start with 200/400, than 800 and finally 1000 to get the scratches gone.


You spend most of the time with the low grit paper as I wrote already. Then you move to 800 and then to 2000. The bulk of the sanding is done with the low grit paper. The higher grit papers are to get rid of the scratches. It doesn't take a whole day. If you use the low grit paper for the majority of the lapping it can be done relatively quickly.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

So funny story...playing bf1 ive had a lot of people saying their cpus are maxed at 100 percent and the bottleneck being thrown around...i feel like people are simply not using the settings for their rig and get amazed when it runs like crap...i had a guy yesterday say all i5s were a bottleneck to which i replied "then how does my "inferior" 8350 handle it just fine?" No answer of course...im seeing 50 percent usage on my 8350 and around 60 on one 290 to push high settings and upscaled to 3220 x 1800 at 1080p so i know that takes a little load off the cpu but damn....i guess i was right thinking my 8 logical cores would be greeeaaattt for future games lol


----------



## Johan45

I"m still of the opinion that lapping is a waste of time and energy for the gains you will get. Not to mention resale value on the CPU. The ONLY way to see any real gains with the FX is better cooling.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> So funny story...playing bf1 ive had a lot of people saying their cpus are maxed at 100 percent and the bottleneck being thrown around...i feel like people are simply not using the settings for their rig and get amazed when it runs like crap...i had a guy yesterday say all i5s were a bottleneck to which i replied "then how does my "inferior" 8350 handle it just fine?" No answer of course...im seeing 50 percent usage on my 8350 and around 60 on one 290 to push high settings and upscaled to 3220 x 1800 at 1080p so i know that takes a little load off the cpu but damn....i guess i was right thinking my 8 logical cores would be greeeaaattt for future games lol


Erm...... an i5 4670k (for example) is below minimum spec for BF1. The minimum spec is a current gen i5 6600k or a really old FX six core.
The CPU load in BF1 is spread out alot and a 4 core 4 thread i5 CPU is not good enough. My 8320 see's an even workload across all cores.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I"m still of the opinion that lapping is a waste of time and energy for the gains you will get. Not to mention resale value on the CPU. The ONLY way to see any real gains with the FX is better cooling.


^ Agreed


----------



## 7850K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Erm...... an i5 4670k (for example) is below minimum spec for BF1. The minimum spec is a current gen i5 6600k or a really old FX six core.
> The CPU load in BF1 is spread out alot and a 4 core 4 thread i5 CPU is not good enough. My 8320 see's an even workload across all cores.


Do you have the messiah chip? 5Ghz @ 1.325v?
next question, why did you stop at 5Ghz?


----------



## Ricwin

I've had an unstable 5.4Ghz, it became much more usable when running only 6 cores rather than all 8.
And I do often think I got very lucky with this one. Need to get some better ram really though before I start pushing higher again.

I have turbo, cool&quiet, etc all turned off. Good PSU and an adequate cooler: Corsair H105 with Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 3000rpm fans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I've had an unstable 5.4Ghz, it became much more usable when running only 6 cores rather than all 8.
> And I do often think I got very lucky with this one. Need to get some better ram really though before I start pushing higher again.
> 
> I have turbo, cool&quiet, etc all turned off. Good PSU and an adequate cooler: Corsair H105 with Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 3000rpm fans.


What amounth of ram have you installed and more important, how fast? These chips have great difficulty overclocking high with high speed ram which is fast as well.


----------



## Johan45

Did you check his Sig? 8 Gb corsair at 1760. I assume 2x4GB sticks


----------



## Ricwin

2x 4Gb Vengeance LP. 1600Mhz CL9 at stock values.
Now that AAA titles (well BF1 so far) are starting to use more threads, I'm likely to keep hold of this instead of moving to Intel. I'm considering replacing the RAM with some 1866Mhz Kingston HyperX, perhaps 16gb.


----------



## hurricane28

Aha, 8 GB 1600 MHz, no wonder you can hit 5 GHz that easy lol. Its a lot harder on 2x8 GB sticks running at 2400 MHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did you check his Sig? 8 Gb corsair at 1760. I assume 2x4GB sticks


No i did not, i was on the phone at that time.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, 8 GB 1600 MHz, no wonder you can hit 5 GHz that easy lol. Its a lot harder on 2x8 GB sticks running at 2400 MHz.


try running 4 dimms at 2400, its alot harder than 2 x 8gb sticks


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, 8 GB 1600 MHz, no wonder you can hit 5 GHz that easy lol. Its a lot harder on 2x8 GB sticks running at 2400 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> try running 4 dimms at 2400, its alot harder than 2 x 8gb sticks
Click to expand...

I can't run 4 at 2400.


----------



## Synister

So with the current talk of Temp difference between Core and Socket. It made me think, surely it's just down to cooling? Apologies for the badly cropped image, it wasn't intended for sharing - I've got around a 9 degrees C difference after 10x very high IBT AVX. 54.8 core, 64 socket.



This is with a cheap single tower cooler, VRM temps too out @ 68 VRM1 & 48 VRM2. Surely the VRMs are just heating my socket?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I can't run 4 at 2400.


have you tried running fsb for 2400, i couldnt reach it on multi but i did on fsb


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I"m still of the opinion that lapping is a waste of time and energy for the gains you will get. Not to mention resale value on the CPU. The ONLY way to see any real gains with the FX is better cooling.


Lapping plus liquid metal provides better cooling, though. Resale isn't much to worry about given the current market value of FX chips. It's better to just repurpose them for friends/family after Zen comes out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> try running 4 dimms at 2400, its alot harder than 2 x 8gb sticks


Yes it is. I will try the memory kit of my friend's. Its the same kit as me so that would be 32 GB at 2400 MHz with all 4 dimms. I can try but i don't think it will work tbh.


----------



## hurricane28

Did anyone of you tried Call of Duty infinite warfare yet? I did and i want to say to the people who want to buy it, DON'T DO IT. Its a waste of money because it runs very bad and frames are all over the place.. save yourself the money and buy BF1 !


----------



## hurricane28

Well cut my legs off and call me shorty, i am running 32 GB at 2400 MHz with 4 dimms


----------



## SuperZan

Nicely done Shorty. Now run those suckers through Y-Cruncher!


----------



## hurricane28

haha thnx, i haven't ran IBT AVX yet but i see no strange things and everything is just as fast as with 2 sticks 16 GB. I will run IBT now and see what happens.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quick question, what do people stress with in Linux? I'm replacing Windows with Manjaro in the next couple days so I'll be re-accomplishing my heatsink placement and OC.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quick question, what do people stress with in Linux? I'm replacing Windows with Manjaro in the next couple days so I'll be re-accomplishing my heatsink placement and OC.


This has become my fave, thanks @mus1mus







.

There's also stresslinux, stress-ng, Phoronix test suite, and P95 of course. These days I like to use something like stress-ng (*nix) or IBT (Win) and then top it off with a Y-Cruncher, which will poke some holes in even supposedly IBT-stable clocks.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> This has become my fave, thanks @mus1mus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There's also stresslinux, stress-ng, Phoronix test suite, and P95 of course. These days I like to use something like stress-ng (*nix) or IBT (Win) and then top it off with a Y-Cruncher, which will poke some holes in even supposedly IBT-stable clocks.


Ah, perfect! Thank you kind sir / ma'am!


----------



## hurricane28

Yess, it passed IBT AVX with the following results:



Nice and solid numbers, stable as a rock! I don't know if i need 32 GB but its nice to know it can handle it with no problems.

lazarus@LazarusIV We mostly use IBT AVX which can be downloaded on the first page of this thread. I also used OCCT AVX but i like IBT AVX better. Its a short way of knowing that you are stable. It doesn't mean that you are completely stable though. IMO, and i am sure i will get some abuse for this, the best way is to do every day tasks, run IBT AVX for 10 runs at very high than maximum if you want and than just use your system like you always do. What i do when i know when i am "stable" is to work in Adobe Premiere pro, i worked with 4K footage and when i export i am using the system to the max and it stresses the system more than any synthetic benchmark or program can.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lazarus@LazarusIV We mostly use IBT AVX which can be downloaded on the first page of this thread...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quick question, what do people stress with *in Linux*? I'm replacing Windows with Manjaro in the next couple days so I'll be re-accomplishing my heatsink placement and OC.


AVX IBT (which I've been using for a long time already, thanks to this forum) is not available in Linux.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yess, it passed IBT AVX with the following results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and solid numbers, stable as a rock! I don't know if i need 32 GB but its nice to know it can handle it with no problems.
> 
> lazarus@LazarusIV We mostly use IBT AVX which can be downloaded on the first page of this thread. I also used OCCT AVX but i like IBT AVX better. Its a short way of knowing that you are stable. It doesn't mean that you are completely stable though. IMO, andi am sure i will get some abuse for this, the best way is to do every day tasks, run IBT AVX for 10 runs at very high than maximum if you want and than just use your system like you always do. What i do when i know when i am "stable" is to work in Adobe Premiere pro, i worked with 4K footage and when i export i am using the system to the max and it stresses the system more than any synthetic benchmark or program can.


how come your hwinfo only shows 3 mins lol are you cheating?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> how come your hwinfo only shows 3 mins lol are you cheating?


What do you mean 3 mins? No i am not cheating, this is what i got. And to be honest, i think i run them at 1T as well


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean 3 mins? No i am not cheating, this is what i got. And to be honest, i think i run them at 1T as well


look on your time in hwinfo it says 3 mins and also in your ibt you are only using 4gb of your 32gb you need to run a custom run or go extreme to truly test your ram


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha thnx, i haven't ran IBT AVX yet but i see no strange things and everything is just as fast as with 2 sticks 16 GB. I will run IBT now and see what happens.


Congrats on getting your ram to work at that speed with an overclock







What is your CPU batch number and did you run FSB?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> look on your time in hwinfo it says 3 mins and also in your ibt you are only using 4gb of your 32gb you need to run a custom run or go extreme to truly test your ram


you mean 3 minutes.. yes that correct, i did that because the values were way higher than it was. For some reason HWINFO reports the max they can take i guess so i reset HWINFO minus and maximum in order to get the correct readings. The EC sensor behaves like this i guess. I asked Martin malik, who made HWINFO and he said that HWINFO only shows what the EC sensor reports. Actually kinda need if you ask me.

Yes i know about the 4 GB will test more to be certain it can handle it. Windows also shows that only 23.9 GB is usable and i cannot change that. I had this before but i have to look again how i managed to get the full GB's of my ram usable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Congrats on getting your ram to work at that speed with an overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your CPU batch number and did you run FSB?


Thnx dude. I use only multi and my batch number is 1307 PGN. I don't know if its fully stable yet and its not my ram so i am afraid i have to give it back lol. WIndows also shows that "only" 23.9 GB is usable so i need to tweak that as well.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yess, it passed IBT AVX with the following results:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and solid numbers, stable as a rock! I don't know if i need 32 GB but its nice to know it can handle it with no problems.
> 
> lazarus@LazarusIV We mostly use IBT AVX which can be downloaded on the first page of this thread. I also used OCCT AVX but i like IBT AVX better. Its a short way of knowing that you are stable. It doesn't mean that you are completely stable though. IMO, and i am sure i will get some abuse for this, the best way is to do every day tasks, run IBT AVX for 10 runs at very high than maximum if you want and than just use your system like you always do. What i do when i know when i am "stable" is to work in Adobe Premiere pro, i worked with 4K footage and when i export i am using the system to the max and it stresses the system more than any synthetic benchmark or program can.[/quote
> Hi my man, it;s been well over a year since I visited this forum. Good to see you around. I am waiting for Zen cpu release in early January to upgrade. Will nbe less than Intel but not much. I hope the 6 core Zen will be under $400 US. Othersise I will have to buy a 6 core. 16 GB fast hi quality DDR Memory a good X340 Motherboard ,plus 8 core cpu will run over $800 US.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yess, it passed IBT AVX with the following results:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and solid numbers, stable as a rock! I don't know if i need 32 GB but its nice to know it can handle it with no problems.
> 
> lazarus@LazarusIV We mostly use IBT AVX which can be downloaded on the first page of this thread. I also used OCCT AVX but i like IBT AVX better. Its a short way of knowing that you are stable. It doesn't mean that you are completely stable though. IMO, and i am sure i will get some abuse for this, the best way is to do every day tasks, run IBT AVX for 10 runs at very high than maximum if you want and than just use your system like you always do. What i do when i know when i am "stable" is to work in Adobe Premiere pro, i worked with 4K footage and when i export i am using the system to the max and it stresses the system more than any synthetic benchmark or program can.[/quote
> Hi my man, it;s been well over a year since I visited this forum. Good to see you around. I am waiting for Zen cpu release in early January to upgrade. Will nbe less than Intel but not much. I hope the 6 core Zen will be under $400 US. Othersise I will have to buy a 6 core. 16 GB fast hi quality DDR Memory a good X340 Motherboard ,plus 8 core cpu will run over $800 US.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Os my friend, how you doing man?! Its been a while since the last time i heard from you. Are you okay? I am curious too what ZEN brings to be honest. I doubt i will upgrade as my machine is more than capable of handling anything i can throw at it. I also heard that they will release different platforms of the AM4 socket and CPU's. They bring so called K series CPU's on the marked which allows people to overclock. The same marketing strategy as Intel and as a matter a fact they already did it in the past with other CPU's. Non of this is confirmed yet but i think there is a certain truth in it. https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_s_zen_powered_summit_ridge_cpus_are_rumoured_to_have_dedicated_overclocking_variants/1
> 
> I also think that they ask top dollar/euro for it in the first year or years so i wait and see what it brings and if prices are down i probably end up buying ZEN.
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricane28

I Also solved the 23.9 GB usable in Windows. It was one dimm that wasn't seated properly and now i do get the 32 GB usable..


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> you mean 3 minutes.. yes that correct, i did that because the values were way higher than it was. *For some reason HWINFO reports the max they can take i guess so i reset HWINFO minus and maximum in order to get the correct readings.* The EC sensor behaves like this i guess. I asked Martin malik, who made HWINFO and he said that HWINFO only shows what the EC sensor reports. Actually kinda need if you ask me.
> 
> Yes i know about the 4 GB will test more to be certain it can handle it. Windows also shows that only 23.9 GB is usable and i cannot change that. I had this before but i have to look again how i managed to get the full GB's of my ram usable.


Huh?

hwinfo reports min max current and average temps !!

so what you are saying is you didnt agree with the max temp so you reset it at end of run to get a lower max reading? and and dont forget it would of taken awhile for the cpu to come from 48C to 32C its not instant reduction is it









hwinfo doesnt use the ec sensors to record cpu readings as you well know because we can turn of the ec sensors off!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> hwinfo reports min max current and average temps !!
> 
> so what you are saying is you didnt agree with the max temp so you reset it at end of run to get a lower max reading? and and dont forget it would of taken awhile for the cpu to come from 48C to 32C its not instant reduction is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwinfo doesnt use the ec sensors to record cpu readings as you well know because we can turn of the ec sensors off!


Ah i see what you mean. I'm sorry i wasn't clear enough i guess. What i meant was that the Vcore1 and Vcore2 temp were showing 100 and 90c which are the maximum values for these sensors i guess. I will never let the vrm's nor the NB run that hot as a matter a fact, the PC would probably shut down or be unstable at these temps anyway. . I reset the min/max values because otherwise the max values of the Vcore's aren't correct. This is due to the EC sensor and sometimes it can give strange values with Vcore etc. As i said before, i contacted Martin Malik who made HWINFO64 and he can confirm this strange behavior of the EC sensor. I have no further errors or system slow downs so i can monitor my vrm's and NB etc. without issues.

I can also assure you that my temps are rather low, this due to all the fans i have installed blowing on the vrm's and NB. 4 fans total, 1 120 mm Corsair SP120L on the socket, 1 40 mm Noctua FLX in the vrm's shroud on the motherboard, 1 60 mm fan sitting on the GPU blowing directly on the vrm's and one last 100 mm blowing on the NB. Also my Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 3K rpm fans are doing an fantastic job, even at low rpm they blow an amazingly amount of air. Most of these fans are controlled by Asus ALsuite3 which is working fantastically. 100% better than that stupid Corsair Link that ramps the fans up and down all the time.


----------



## mus1mus

Testing 32GB of RAM with IBT AVX at Very High is not enough to cover overall stability.

You will need an App that can run 90% of your total RAM. Y-Cruncher is good at this. As well as HCI Memtest. Or wven go for a linux native stressapptest.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, i will try that tomorrow. Its getting bed time here. Cya latah.


----------



## diggiddi

Is ya ram matched sets?


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, its the same kit as i have.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Testing 32GB of RAM with IBT AVX at Very High is not enough to cover overall stability.
> 
> You will need an App that can run 90% of your total RAM. Y-Cruncher is good at this. As well as HCI Memtest. Or wven go for a linux native stressapptest.


I'd take this recommendation its helped me alot in the long run. btw mus look what I got.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## SuperZan

Very nice!


----------



## Kalistoval

Thanks it was free!!!!.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't make us any more jealous.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, i did a full run of y-cruncher and i think i am stable.



I must have one heck of an IMC on my chip that it can handle this kind of punishment. My previous G.Skill Ripjaws were not stable at all, i also think the motherboard has a lot to do with it since the other memory was running on Gigabyte gaming board.. gotta love the Sabertooth









O, and especially for you i left HWINFO running for you Gerty so you can see what i mean, look at the Vcore1 and Vcore2 max temps


----------



## mus1mus

That's the Bench
Not the stability.

When opening, Select "1" for stability test, then press "0" to start the test.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That's the Bench
> Not the stability.
> 
> When opening, Select "1" for stability test, then press "0" to start the test.


I know, i selected the stability too and it was stable. Now i am running Premiere Pro and the memory is being loaded for 90%. The fun of working with 4K footage.


----------



## hurricane28

I can get the Alphacool eisbaer 240 for 125 euro's but the 280 mm is only 10 euro's more. What should i do?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can get the Alphacool eisbaer 240 for 125 euro's but the 280 mm is only 10 euro's more. What should i do?


Does it really matter?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Does it really matter?


Well, i want to keep my CPU as cool as possible. This is the cheapest option which performs similar like other AIO's but only at much lower DB. I personally think 280 mm for 10 euro's more is worth it but i want to hear your opinion in this matter.


----------



## mus1mus

Go for a 280 just to tell yourself "this is the better choice" later.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Does it really matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i want to keep my CPU as cool as possible. This is the cheapest option which performs similar like other AIO's but only at much lower DB. I personally think 280 mm for 10 euro's more is worth it but i want to hear your opinion in this matter.
Click to expand...

I should clarify a bit here, the Eisbaer performs roughly the same as a CM Nepton 240m and NH-D15s, now that is a thin aluminium rad AIO and a Dual tower air cooler with one fan.

Sorry but there are plenty of better performing, looking and cheaper options out there.

and on top of that I'm pretty sure that Alphacool are still using the ceramic ball bearing pump in the AIOs (like they did with the Fractal Kelvin series) and that sucker is rather loud, admittedly there is a low voltage adaptor for it with the Kevins (Not sure about the Eisbaer).

I know you aren't using the stock fans and that's good because the stock ones are junk, good SP by the looks of them but probably needs to be an ungodly rpm to get there.

Also.....Expandability is pointless on anything less than a 360 rad (trust me I know), I'll leave it there before I go into a full fledged rant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go for a 280 just to tell yourself "this is the better choice" later.


^ Kinda what I was going to say as well, just worded nicer


----------



## mus1mus

360 or bigger here too.

Alphacool btw has a new pump. It can rival a D5 in all aspect except, known durability.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2016/10/31/alphacool-eispumpe-vpp755-pump-review/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 360 or bigger here too.
> 
> Alphacool btw has a new pump. It can rival a D5 in all aspect except, known durability.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2016/10/31/alphacool-eispumpe-vpp755-pump-review/


Was just looking at the size of the block in comparison to the Fractal Design Kelvins since they are both made by Alphacool, the Eisbaer seems to have a bigger res is all, base looks the same, mounting hardware is the same, same fittings, rad, tubing, etc etc.....even the way it's packaged is the same


----------



## mus1mus

Hey, I have an alphacool block and it outperforms the EVO -- if used as a GPU block, that is.









That copper base very thin and channels are meh!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey, I have an alphacool block and it outperforms the EVO -- if used as a GPU block, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That copper base very thin and channels are meh!


I have no issues with the block/coldplate It's a decent design and works well for an AIO, I just think there are better options out there


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, i did a full run of y-cruncher and i think i am stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I must have one heck of an IMC on my chip that it can handle this kind of punishment. My previous G.Skill Ripjaws were not stable at all, i also think the motherboard has a lot to do with it since the other memory was running on Gigabyte gaming board.. gotta love the Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O, and especially for you i left HWINFO running for you Gerty so you can see what i mean, look at the Vcore1 and Vcore2 max temps


These likely are your VRM temps pushing those volts. I've a tonne of airflow with my fans @ 100% - I still hit 60 C on the VRM1 with 1.35 V to the CPU core.

If you really want to check this, grab a copy of ADIA64 and have the stability test temp graph open, while running another bench / stress test. Or crack out AI Suite III and check VRM temps there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I should clarify a bit here, the Eisbaer performs roughly the same as a CM Nepton 240m and NH-D15s, now that is a thin aluminium rad AIO and a Dual tower air cooler with one fan.
> 
> Sorry but there are plenty of better performing, looking and cheaper options out there.
> 
> and on top of that I'm pretty sure that Alphacool are still using the ceramic ball bearing pump in the AIOs (like they did with the Fractal Kelvin series) and that sucker is rather loud, admittedly there is a low voltage adaptor for it with the Kevins (Not sure about the Eisbaer).
> 
> I know you aren't using the stock fans and that's good because the stock ones are junk, good SP by the looks of them but probably needs to be an ungodly rpm to get there.
> 
> Also.....Expandability is pointless on anything less than a 360 rad (trust me I know), I'll leave it there before I go into a full fledged rant.
> ^ Kinda what I was going to say as well, just worded nicer


Alright as you are the expert in this and i am clearly not. Point me in the right direction as to what cooler does perform better than the eisbaer in the same price range? I am using my Noctua 3K rpm fans btw. I looked at different reviews and they all said that with better fans it will outperform any AIO cooler on the market simply because of the fact that the stock fans are rubbish and only spin at 1600 rpm and its inaudible. Now, i can imagine that when i put my Noctua fans on that radiator it will perform A LOT better. Its also an full copper radiator and my H100i is aluminum.

Surprising to me is how well these Corsair units perform to be honest, they always seem to be in the top of the charts of reviewers. How is that possible?

I was also looking at the EKWB kits here: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/

I do want to point out that i am not interested in 360 mm rads as i cannot house them in my case.. The max i can house is an 280 mm. I know EK makes good quality parts and is well known in the water cooling business but if you have other suggestions with 240 to 280 mm rad i am all ears. Also plz explain why your suggestions are better if its not too much to ask. I would be much obliged.


----------



## hurricane28

What about the EK predator 240?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What about the EK predator 240?


its expensive? would the increased monetary spend be worth it over what you have now?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its expensive? would the increased monetary spend be worth it over what you have now?


Yes indeed. After i commented i saw some reviews of the predator and they were all bad.. its performs even worse than my H100i.

What i am looking for is something that cools little bit better and is more quiet. The H100i rad is rather dense so in order to cool properly i have to set the fans at max. I also would like to have some headroom when overclocking. That's why i am leaning towards the Alphacool eisbaer 240 which is very quiet at same performance with the stock slow fans. The pump is inaudible and if needed there is an low noise adapter included, i also have one myself. Its also very cheap compared to the other AIO coolers and if i mount my Noctua fans on it i think it will cool really wel to be honest.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its expensive? would the increased monetary spend be worth it over what you have now?


Fair question, the difference in temps you'd see between your H100 and the Predator 240 would be... what? A couple of degrees? Maybe 3 at most?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Fair question, the difference in temps you'd see between your H100 and the Predator 240 would be... what? A couple of degrees? Maybe 3 at most?


Not even, the Predator is a very low performing cooler according to many reviews i seen. The performance is even worse than my H100i.


----------



## hurricane28

If i would choose aesthetics over cooling i would definitely go with this cooler:


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If i would choose aesthetics over cooling i would definitely go with this cooler:


Well, my impression is the H100 might (marginally) out-perform the Predator 240 but the noise level win definitely goes to the Predator. Part of the reason the H100 performs so well is that the fans run at very high RPM and are very loud. It has multiple modes though, doesn't it?

Edit: It does have multiple modes, but the H100 quiet mode is still just slightly louder than the Predator's normal operating mode. Really close though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Well, my impression is the H100 might (marginally) out-perform the Predator 240 but the noise level win definitely goes to the Predator. Part of the reason the H100 performs so well is that the fans run at very high RPM and are very loud. It has multiple modes though, doesn't it?


If you leave both coolers at stock, the H100i will be louder than the Predator. Those stock Corsair fans are utter crap and make an irritating noise, they also not last very long. Like i said before, the H100i performance is really good but only at high rpm due to high FPI ( fins per inch) design. That is why i am looking for all copper radiator which dissipates more heat. The performance of the eisbaer 240 is really impressive with those horrible fans, when i slap my turbo fans on it it will perform a lot better.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you leave both coolers at stock, the H100i will be louder than the Predator. Those stock Corsair fans are utter crap and make an irritating noise, they also not last very long. Like i said before, the H100i performance is really good but only at high rpm due to high FPI ( fins per inch) design. That is why i am looking for all copper radiator which dissipates more heat. The performance of the eisbaer 240 is really impressive with those horrible fans, when i slap my turbo fans on it it will perform a lot better.


Ah yes, we posted at the same time, lol!

I think the Eisbaer is an aluminum radiator though. Also, the pump is ceramic bearing which could produce more noise, potentially. Not sure about those claims, though. Trying to find out for sure...

Edit: It is a copper radiator, excellent! If you get this let us know how you like it. I've always been interested in Alphacool products, they seem to make good quality, sensibly priced stuff.









Also, you said Corsair fans, the "utter crap" portion of the description is repetitive!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Ah yes, we posted at the same time, lol!
> 
> I think the Eisbaer is an aluminum radiator though. Also, the pump is ceramic bearing which could produce more noise, potentially. Not sure about those claims, though. Trying to find out for sure...
> 
> It is a copper radiator, excellent! If you get this let us know how you like it. I've always been interested in Alphacool products, they seem to make good quality, sensibly priced stuff.


Yes its copper indeed. Its also an different pump than the previous eisberg cooler which was very loud at max rpm. There is an Eisbaer thread on here and the Alphacool rep told me that. I am not sure if i will buy it but it seems the best choice for me since i have an buyer for the H100i already and wants to buy it for 70 euro's. I have to spend only 50 euro's, seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes its copper indeed. Its also an different pump than the previous eisberg cooler which was very loud at max rpm. There is an Eisbaer thread on here and the Alphacool rep told me that. I am not sure if i will buy it but it seems the best choice for me since i have an buyer for the H100i already and wants to buy it for 70 euro's. I have to spend only 50 euro's, seems like a good deal to me.


Well if you've got a buyer lined up for your H100 then I'd urge you to try a new AIO... The Predator series are good quality, great performance, and come with good fans already which is nice. The alphacool AIO seems pretty decent too, might be worth a shot. I've also heard really, really good things about the ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240mm AIO... performance tests have this near the top with really low noise.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Well if you've got a buyer lined up for your H100 then I'd urge you to try a new AIO... The Predator series are good quality, great performance, and come with good fans already which is nice. The alphacool AIO seems pretty decent too, might be worth a shot. I've also heard really, really good things about the ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 240mm AIO... performance tests have this near the top with really low noise.


The Predator is a nice cooler but way too big to fit in my case. I measured and its hitting my ram slots so that one is out of the question. I am going to order the Eisbaer now. I seen many reviews that all said that the cooler is performing quite nice but performs a lot better with better fans which i have.

I am not expecting the Eisbaer to cool significantly better than my H100i but it will be significantly quieter. I am on a quite tight budget so the Alphacool seems to be the only choice for me. I am also done with this fan controlling software because they never really work. I used to use the Corsair Link software but after the last update it was all wrong and fan speeds were all over the place..


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The Predator is a nice cooler but way too big to fit in my case. I measured and its hitting my ram slots so that one is out of the question. I am going to order the Eisbaer now. I seen many reviews that all said that the cooler is performing quite nice but performs a lot better with better fans which i have.


Awesome, eager to hear about its performance! Every once in a while I toy with the idea of getting a Predator 360 for the front of my case and grabbing a block for my graphics card... But I just really enjoy this Thermalright. Such a great heatsink and fan company, really high quality stuff!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Awesome, eager to hear about its performance! Every once in a while I toy with the idea of getting a Predator 360 for the front of my case and grabbing a block for my graphics card... But I just really enjoy this Thermalright. Such a great heatsink and fan company, really high quality stuff!


I am curious as well. The radiator is the same variant which is used in many custom loops so its defdinetely good stuff. I have no expansion in mind and if i want much better cooling i will end up buying full custom loop with 480 mm rads.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am curious as well. The radiator is the same variant which is used in many custom loops so its defdinetely good stuff. I have no expansion in mind and if i want much better cooling i will end up buying full custom loop with 480 mm rads.


Yeah, my custom loop had two Alphacool radiators, an XT45 360mm and a UT60 240mm. Pretty solid, seemed like good quality rads to me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Yeah, my custom loop had two Alphacool radiators, an XT45 360mm and a UT60 240mm. Pretty solid, seemed like good quality rads to me.


i had ut60 360 rad last year was great until i stuck my screwdriver through it









now i got a Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator waiting to be put together next year sometime...should be a beast


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i had ut60 360 rad last year was great until i stuck my screwdriver through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i got a Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator waiting to be put together next year sometime...should be a beast


Ooooh, not like this
















Nova 1080! That's a he11 of an upgrade!!! I liked the OC I got with my custom loop, but maintenance and the need to tweak it and the effort involved when I changed anything just got to be too much. Granted, maintenance isn't that bad, but I have a low threshold and what it comes down to is, when I have time to be at my computer, I want to get to the games, not troubleshooting or planning a weekend around an upgrade / part change.

Plus, with my Thermalright LGM, it's so, so quiet and the OC I get is very close to my custom water OC.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Ooooh, not like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova 1080! That's a he11 of an upgrade!!! I liked the OC I got with my custom loop, but maintenance and the need to tweak it and the effort involved when I changed anything just got to be too much. Granted, maintenance isn't that bad, but I have a low threshold and what it comes down to is, when I have time to be at my computer, I want to get to the games, not troubleshooting or planning a weekend around an upgrade / part change.
> 
> Plus, with my Thermalright LGM, it's so, so quiet and the OC I get is very close to my custom water OC.


yeah its a huge upgrade lol, not had much luck with internal rads so figured id go external....after i replaced my ut60 i got another rad and that started leaking from one of the ports(rad side) and leaked all over my sabertooth....good job it was a very slow leak but before i noticed it was in the pcie slots so i was very lucky lol


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> yeah its a huge upgrade lol, not had much luck with internal rads so figured id go external....after i replaced my ut60 i got another rad and that started leaking from one of the ports(rad side) and leaked all over my sabertooth....good job it was a very slow leak but before i noticed it was in the pcie slots so i was very lucky lol


Holy crap, seriously lucky. Thank goodness for that! One of my favorite things about AMD processors / GPUs and AMD mobos... seems like they are built like tanks. I was initially not very nice to my processor and it is still tearing it up. It gives zero effs what I've done to it... just keeps trottin' along.


----------



## Alastair

Guys I am struggling to get 2200 NB stable on my Kaviri Athlon. I thought I had it a few days ago where it passed several tests at 2200 at 1.1625V but now it doesn't matter how much or how little NB voltage I use. I can't get it to stabilise.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I should clarify a bit here, the Eisbaer performs roughly the same as a CM Nepton 240m and NH-D15s, now that is a thin aluminium rad AIO and a Dual tower air cooler with one fan.
> 
> Sorry but there are plenty of better performing, looking and cheaper options out there.
> 
> and on top of that I'm pretty sure that Alphacool are still using the ceramic ball bearing pump in the AIOs (like they did with the Fractal Kelvin series) and that sucker is rather loud, admittedly there is a low voltage adaptor for it with the Kevins (Not sure about the Eisbaer).
> 
> I know you aren't using the stock fans and that's good because the stock ones are junk, good SP by the looks of them but probably needs to be an ungodly rpm to get there.
> 
> Also.....Expandability is pointless on anything less than a 360 rad (trust me I know), I'll leave it there before I go into a full fledged rant.
> ^ Kinda what I was going to say as well, just worded nicer
> 
> 
> 
> Alright as you are the expert in this and i am clearly not. Point me in the right direction as to what cooler does perform better than the eisbaer in the same price range? I am using my Noctua 3K rpm fans btw. I looked at different reviews and they all said that with better fans it will outperform any AIO cooler on the market simply because of the fact that the stock fans are rubbish and only spin at 1600 rpm and its inaudible. Now, i can imagine that when i put my Noctua fans on that radiator it will perform A LOT better. Its also an full copper radiator and my H100i is aluminum.
> 
> Surprising to me is how well these Corsair units perform to be honest, they always seem to be in the top of the charts of reviewers. How is that possible?
> 
> I was also looking at the EKWB kits here: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/
> 
> I do want to point out that i am not interested in 360 mm rads as i cannot house them in my case.. The max i can house is an 280 mm. I know EK makes good quality parts and is well known in the water cooling business but if you have other suggestions with 240 to 280 mm rad i am all ears. Also plz explain why your suggestions are better if its not too much to ask. I would be much obliged.
Click to expand...

I'll wait till I'm in front of my PC to answer this fully but long story short is I have alot of experience with coolers on FX and I am trying to help you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll wait till I'm in front of my PC to answer this fully but long story short is I have alot of experience with coolers on FX and I am trying to help you.


Yes i know you have lots of experience and that is the reason i asked you about clarification so i can make up my mind and not end up with something i have to return because of wrong choices. your help will be appriciated much.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know for sure but it also seems that my system is faster with 32 GB of RAM instead of 16 GB.. I mean, everything is just instantaneous what i click.. the only thing i did was inserting the other 2 sticks of ram and that's it. I thought that systems were slightly slower with so much ram but it seems that the truth is the opposite.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know for sure but it also seems that my system is faster with 32 GB of RAM instead of 16 GB.. I mean, everything is just instantaneous what i click.. the only thing i did was inserting the other 2 sticks of ram and that's it. I thought that systems were slightly slower with so much ram but it seems that the truth is the opposite.


placebo effect









stuff opens instantaneous for me too and i have a lowly 16gb and why would you think systems run slower with so much ram?

are you drunk?

something i copied off th enet

A desk is a useful analogy to consider the difference between memory and storage. Think of RAM as the top of the desk. The bigger it is, the more papers you can spread out and read at once. Hard drives are more like the drawers underneath the desk, capable of storing papers you're not using.

The more RAM your system has, the more programs it can handle simultaneously. RAM isn't the only determining factor, and you can technically open dozens of programs at once even with a very small amount of RAM, but doing so will slow your system down. Think of the desk again. If you have far too many papers on it, it becomes cluttered, and your work will slow as you try to find whatever paper you need at any particular moment. You'll be forced to frequently dig into the drawers to store what won't fit on top of the desk and retrieve papers you need.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> placebo effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff opens instantaneous for me too and i have a lowly 16gb and why would you think systems run slower with so much ram?
> 
> are you drunk?
> 
> something i copied off th enet
> 
> The more RAM your system has, the more programs it can handle simultaneously. RAM isn't the only determining factor, and you can technically open dozens of programs at once even with a very small amount of RAM, but doing so will slow your system down. Think of the desk again. If you have far too many papers on it, it becomes cluttered, and your work will slow as you try to find whatever paper you need at any particular moment. You'll be forced to frequently dig into the drawers to store what won't fit on top of the desk and retrieve papers you need.


haha no i am not drunk. Its not that far fetched either though. Remember that we are running only dual channel... so in theory 4 dimms should be harder on the IMC of the chip. Also if you buy 32 GB kit, the latency's are also higher which is not the case in my scenario. I just inserted the other 2 sticks and i am still running 10-12-12-31 2400 MHz only 32 GB instead of 16 GB.

I mean, i heard from a lot of guys here that 2400 MHz 32 GB is very hard on the IMC but i am clearly running it without any problem whatsoever. I ran several benchmarks and stability programs and i am stable as a rock. I rendered for over an hour today without any problems. The memory was loaded to the max when i was exporting too and all was working well. I must be lucky with such an good IMC in my chip i guess.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'll wait till I'm in front of my PC to answer this fully but long story short is I have alot of experience with coolers on FX and I am trying to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i know you have lots of experience and that is the reason i asked you about clarification so i can make up my mind and not end up with something i have to return because of wrong choices. your help will be appriciated much.
Click to expand...

Tbh Id just grab the H110i GT (not GTX) and slap a couple of Noctua Redux or Phanteks fans on it.

You aren't going to expand it so no point there, it's relatively cheap and it's attractive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know for sure but it also seems that my system is faster with 32 GB of RAM instead of 16 GB.. I mean, everything is just instantaneous what i click.. the only thing i did was inserting the other 2 sticks of ram and that's it. I thought that systems were slightly slower with so much ram but it seems that the truth is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> placebo effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff opens instantaneous for me too and i have a lowly 16gb and why would you think systems run slower with so much ram?
> 
> are you drunk?
> 
> something i copied off th enet
> 
> A desk is a useful analogy to consider the difference between memory and storage. Think of RAM as the top of the desk. The bigger it is, the more papers you can spread out and read at once. Hard drives are more like the drawers underneath the desk, capable of storing papers you're not using.
> 
> The more RAM your system has, the more programs it can handle simultaneously. RAM isn't the only determining factor, and you can technically open dozens of programs at once even with a very small amount of RAM, but doing so will slow your system down. Think of the desk again. If you have far too many papers on it, it becomes cluttered, and your work will slow as you try to find whatever paper you need at any particular moment. You'll be forced to frequently dig into the drawers to store what won't fit on top of the desk and retrieve papers you need.
Click to expand...

That's a very good analogy, I'm gonna use that from now on


----------



## User34232

Hey guys, I happen to have fx-8350, but no motherboard for it. Don't want to invest in a new motherboard really, until Zen comes out. But maybe I should try using it until it comes out?
I was wondering if anyone tried sticking fx-8350 into GA-970A-DS3 rev1.0 (unsupported officially). It supports a bunch of similar CPUs, FX-6350 wich is also Vishera 125W...

What will happen theoretically if I try that with the latest F7d BIOS? My hope is that I can try to decrease the voltage a bit, improve cooling and watch the temps to see if it's stable. But I'm not quite sure, don't want to burn my motherboard or CPU. What do you say? Worth a try?


----------



## tashcz

With cool n quiet, power saving options, no overclock, you should do pretty well.

It wouldn't be smart to advise you, but I think you could put a constant 4.2GHz or so on that board. Try and see, nothing bad can happen


----------



## tashcz

And if possible, try at least to put a fan over the VRM area. That's the only thing it lacks to support the 8 cores.


----------



## User34232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> And if possible, try at least to put a fan over the VRM area. That's the only thing it lacks to support the 8 cores.


Oh, I have it covered, I have adequate cooling already, and will stick a heatsink there from another motherboard on thermal adhesive. Thanks!


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *User34232*
> 
> Oh, I have it covered, I have adequate cooling already, and will stick a heatsink there from another motherboard on thermal adhesive. Thanks!


Well if you also have a heatsink, you can drive your 8 core with no problems







Just make sure to run a stress test when you set everything up and see how the VRM heatsink behaves. If it's good, you can probably go even a bit higher on the overclock, I've ran my 8320 on a DS3P for about a year on 4.5GHz and it was fine. Not saying anyone should do it, you'll need a lot more voltage than on some higher end boards, but you can get 4.2-4.3 24/7 easily. They're not bad boards and I think the VRM MOSFETs are the same as on DS3P/UD3P, but the UD3P has double the number of them. If the VRM area is cool, and you can cool your CPU, no reason not to OC it a bit. It will hold on till Zen comes for sure.


----------



## User34232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well if you also have a heatsink, you can drive your 8 core with no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure to run a stress test when you set everything up and see how the VRM heatsink behaves. If it's good, you can probably go even a bit higher on the overclock, I've ran my 8320 on a DS3P for about a year on 4.5GHz and it was fine. Not saying anyone should do it, you'll need a lot more voltage than on some higher end boards, but you can get 4.2-4.3 24/7 easily. They're not bad boards and I think the VRM MOSFETs are the same as on DS3P/UD3P, but the UD3P has double the number of them. If the VRM area is cool, and you can cool your CPU, no reason not to OC it a bit. It will hold on till Zen comes for sure.


You were totally right, updated BIOS, plugged in the CPU, stayed idle a while, monitored temps, all cool at ~30C. My heatsink didn't fit, and I didn't feel like sawing it in half, so I decided to test without it first.

Ran OCCT while monitoring temp on VRM and capacitors with a tester. They do get really hot! With just the CPU cooler it got to 73C+ on VRM chips, 90C+ on capacitors. I shoved in an extra cooler to blow directly on them, +cooler to blower hot air out on the back. Now it runs at 55-60 VRM chip, 65-70 on capacitors, good result! Been running OCCT for an hour, everything is stable and relatively chill!








I will look for a fitting heatsink still, though no plans to overclock it really, I'm already pushing the limits with this crappy motherboard


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *User34232*
> 
> You were totally right, updated BIOS, plugged in the CPU, stayed idle a while, monitored temps, all cool at ~30C. My heatsink didn't fit, and I didn't feel like sawing it in half, so I decided to test without it first.
> 
> Ran OCCT while monitoring temp on VRM and capacitors with a tester. They do get really hot! With just the CPU cooler it got to 73C+ on VRM chips, 90C+ on capacitors. I shoved in an extra cooler to blow directly on them, +cooler to blower hot air out on the back. Now it runs at 55-60 VRM chip, 65-70 on capacitors, good result! Been running OCCT for an hour, everything is stable and relatively chill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will look for a fitting heatsink still, though no plans to overclock it really, I'm already pushing the limits with this crappy motherboard


agreed i would leave it stock with the cool and quiet enabled to give the board a rest when not using the cpu


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know if anyone is interested but Dirt 3 is free to download for limited of time!

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/storage/dirt_3_complete_edition_is_now_free_on_the_humble_store/1


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *User34232*
> 
> You were totally right, updated BIOS, plugged in the CPU, stayed idle a while, monitored temps, all cool at ~30C. My heatsink didn't fit, and I didn't feel like sawing it in half, so I decided to test without it first.
> 
> Ran OCCT while monitoring temp on VRM and capacitors with a tester. They do get really hot! With just the CPU cooler it got to 73C+ on VRM chips, 90C+ on capacitors. I shoved in an extra cooler to blow directly on them, +cooler to blower hot air out on the back. Now it runs at 55-60 VRM chip, 65-70 on capacitors, good result! Been running OCCT for an hour, everything is stable and relatively chill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will look for a fitting heatsink still, though no plans to overclock it really, I'm already pushing the limits with this crappy motherboard


Nice man, glad to hear it







If the heatsink is from a dead board, feel free to cut it, you probably won't use it any more







And if you can't, try getting some small heatsink from a local store or ebay. Just a small one will still help, though the MOSFETs dissapate heat to the board when there is no heatsink but you can help them a bit







Stay safe and keep cool!


----------



## skysoldier

Hey all. Been on ze boards for a longgg time - Just haven't posted alot in the last few years (7 years in the Army and finally sitting on my ass in Missouri again).

I'm back at it with an ongoing project build and currently working on OC'ing my new FX8350 (I've always loved the 8320s for the fun of overclocking them plus the cheap performance - so I grabbed an 8350 the other day to step it up.)

Specs:
FX8350 with a Corsair H60 (push/pull - 2x Kingwin LED fans @ 1500rpm)
MSI 990FXA Gaming motherboard
MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X 6gb
16gb Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1866
Crucial 275 gb SSD and a 1TB WD HDD (storage)
Corsair CX750
Zalman Z9 Neo case

Currently at 4.60 ghz stable, but working on getting higher with good temps. I'm learning the MSI bios as I came from gigabyte (I hated the gigabyte bios on their 990 gaming) and just working my way up. I'll post my CPU-Z stuff as well, I do need some tips I think





Not bad so far, but tell me what you think.


----------



## Mega Man

Wb, thanks for your service.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Currently at 4.60 ghz stable, but working on getting higher with good temps. I'm learning the MSI bios as I came from gigabyte (I hated the gigabyte bios on their 990 gaming) and just working my way up. I'll post my CPU-Z stuff as well, I do need some tips I think.


With that CPU cooler I'd stay at 4.6 and enjoy your system.


----------



## Alastair

Hey @Sgt Bilko nearly broke 410
http://hwbot.org/submission/3365787_
http://hwbot.org/submission/3365755_


----------



## skysoldier

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## skysoldier

It's running pretty damned cool right now - I think 4.6 is not my max. I've hit higher, just not without crashes (no fine tuning). Around 15-18 idle, 40 or 41 full load.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey @Sgt Bilko nearly broke 410
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3365787_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3365755_


Not bad man, looks like you've got a damn nice 860k on your hands


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm, it seems that i wasn't stable after all with 4 sticks 2400 MHz ram... All of a sudden i got BSOD with weird error message and later i couldn't boot anymore until i removed the other 2 sticks of ram and it booted fine. This again shows me how poor benchmarks or stress programs really are. I tested for hours in several programs and no error whatsoever, i rendered and exported large files with no errors too. Than all of a sudden BAMMM unstable.


----------



## skysoldier

As far as my OC goes, I'm wondering around voltages. I'm at 1.480 stable at 4.60 ghz (NB @ 2200, HT at 2600) with stock dram at 1.5v (1866).

I haven't messed with voltages much other than CPU and CPU/NB. I'm doing a multi OC and leaving my FSB at 200 for now - CPU voltage is set to 1.480, CPU/NB @ 1.24, NB is 1.2, SB is 1.2 as well I believe. Is there a way to make more headroom by upping my nb/sb or CPU/nb voltages and lowering or keeping CPU core v the same? I've yet to dive into that testing. My cooling is good - In my z9 neo I have 2x 200mm Cougar fans as intake in the front, push/pull on the h60 rad in the rear, and 2x120mm corsair AF120's on top as exhaust. The MSI board has decent heatsinks running across it, although I'm sure the VRMs heat up quite a bit (don't they always?)...I have a 40mm fan mounted on the other wise of the mobo, blowing air half against the socket, and half against the VRM area. I've been considering trying to some different things to keep it cool - And do have some heatsinks laying around that I dont use (stock AMD FX heatsinks, a massive zalman heatsink from a cnps8900) and have thought about mounting them for better dispersion. That's a maybe though.

I haven't had any overheating - mostly crashes related to my bios settings and fine tuning.


----------



## SuperZan

I'm typically able to stabilise a lower voltage with an FSB OC as compared to the equivalent multiplier-only OC. It takes more work to get it just so but I find the benefits are there in slightly lower voltage and overall increased performance with a bit more on the clock than I'd get from multi alone.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm, it seems that i wasn't stable after all with 4 sticks 2400 MHz ram... All of a sudden i got BSOD with weird error message and later i couldn't boot anymore until i removed the other 2 sticks of ram and it booted fine. This again shows me how poor benchmarks or stress programs really are. I tested for hours in several programs and no error whatsoever, i rendered and exported large files with no errors too. Than all of a sudden BAMMM unstable.


lol

Don't be too hasty.

Did you really try Y-Cruncher Stresser?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> Don't be too hasty.
> 
> Did you really try Y-Cruncher Stresser?


It wasn't my memory unfortunately so i had to give it back to my friend. I didn't even change a thing, just insert the extra ram and it went. Maybe with some minor setting changes i could get it more stable but i am fine at 16 GB for now. Yes i really did run the y-cruncher stresser without any problems. I also worked in Premiere pro for a whole afternoon, if there was instability i would assume it would be found with one of those stresstesters but i guess i was wrong. Yesterday out of the blue my PC BSOD and i couldn't restart until i pulled the extra 2 sticks out of the PC and it was fine. It was fun knowing how much ram effects speed in applications and indeed i saw a small gain in Premiere pro but not much and not worth the extra money to be honest so i guess i wills tick with 16 GB for now.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It wasn't my memory unfortunately so i had to give it back to my friend. I didn't even change a thing, just insert the extra ram and it went. Maybe with some minor setting changes i could get it more stable but i am fine at 16 GB for now. Yes i really did run the y-cruncher stresser without any problems. I also worked in Premiere pro for a whole afternoon, if there was instability i would assume it would be found with one of those stresstesters but i guess i was wrong. Yesterday out of the blue my PC BSOD and i couldn't restart until i pulled the extra 2 sticks out of the PC and it was fine. It was fun knowing how much ram effects speed in applications and indeed i saw a small gain in Premiere pro but not much and not worth the extra money to be honest so i guess i wills tick with 16 GB for now.


I reckon one pass?

Look, you have been here quite a while and obviously is aware of the protocol.

If you want long term stability, the test that you should do should take long too. Just to theow you an example,

If you are just that patient to have tried running this, you will know how long this test has taken and how much longer is needed to guarantee stability.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I reckon one pass?
> 
> Look, you have been here quite a while and obviously is aware of the protocol.
> 
> If you want long term stability, the test that you should do should take long too. Just to theow you an example,
> 
> If you are just that patient to have tried running this, you will know how long this test has taken and how much longer is needed to guarantee stability.


Yep you are right. I know this but like i said before, i no longer have that memory anymore because i had to give it back, it wasn't mine unfortunately. I was just playing around and see if it worked and it did for short period of time. IF i play on buying more ram i would take your suggestion under advisement


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It wasn't my memory unfortunately so i had to give it back to my friend. I didn't even change a thing, just insert the extra ram and it went. Maybe with some minor setting changes i could get it more stable but i am fine at 16 GB for now. Yes i really did run the y-cruncher stresser without any problems. I also worked in Premiere pro for a whole afternoon, if there was instability i would assume it would be found with one of those stresstesters but i guess i was wrong. Yesterday out of the blue my PC BSOD and i couldn't restart until i pulled the extra 2 sticks out of the PC and it was fine. It was fun knowing how much ram effects speed in applications and indeed i saw a small gain in Premiere pro but not much and not worth the extra money to be honest so i guess i wills tick with 16 GB for now.


you said the other day you saw a big gain in system performance with going to 32gb and now you say a small gain

make your bloody mind up or remember what you post


----------



## mus1mus

Hurr,










Spoiler: 2 Hours past that SS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you said the other day you saw a big gain in system performance with going to 32gb and now you say a small gain
> 
> make your bloody mind up or remember what you post


Well, at first i indeed thought that i saw an big performance increase but after some testing i came to the conclusion that it was all placebo. BUT in certain applications it really helps, as working in Adobe Premiere pro i see a nice gain but in everyday tasks not so much to be honest. Maybe when i do some benchmarks i see higher bandwidth but that's about it i guess. If you render a lot and working with heavy programs you see a big gain overall but if you game or everyday tasks its not worth the extra money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you said the other day you saw a big gain in system performance with going to 32gb and now you say a small gain
> 
> make your bloody mind up or remember what you post


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hurr,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2 Hours past that SS


Looks nice but ehh, why on an Intel system and not the FX instead?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey @Sgt Bilko nearly broke 410
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3365787_
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3365755_
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad man, looks like you've got a damn nice 860k on your hands
Click to expand...

I went and gave you the wrong link. I meant to give you this one! http://hwbot.org/submission/3365756_


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks nice but ehh, why on an Intel system and not the FX instead?


Because it's in a rebuilding status


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> It's running pretty damned cool right now - I think 4.6 is not my max. I've hit higher, just not without crashes (no fine tuning). Around 15-18 idle, 40 or 41 full load.


Do you have a lot of CPU fan noise to keep the temp that low?

1.48V is not a small amount.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> As far as my OC goes, I'm wondering around voltages. I'm at 1.480 stable at 4.60 ghz (NB @ 2200, HT at 2600) with stock dram at 1.5v (1866).
> 
> I haven't messed with voltages much other than CPU and CPU/NB. I'm doing a multi OC and leaving my FSB at 200 for now - CPU voltage is set to 1.480, CPU/NB @ 1.24, NB is 1.2, SB is 1.2 as well I believe. Is there a way to make more headroom by upping my nb/sb or CPU/nb voltages and lowering or keeping CPU core v the same? I've yet to dive into that testing. My cooling is good - In my z9 neo I have 2x 200mm Cougar fans as intake in the front, push/pull on the h60 rad in the rear, and 2x120mm corsair AF120's on top as exhaust. The MSI board has decent heatsinks running across it, although I'm sure the VRMs heat up quite a bit (don't they always?)...I have a 40mm fan mounted on the other wise of the mobo, blowing air half against the socket, and half against the VRM area. I've been considering trying to some different things to keep it cool - And do have some heatsinks laying around that I dont use (stock AMD FX heatsinks, a massive zalman heatsink from a cnps8900) and have thought about mounting them for better dispersion. That's a maybe though.
> 
> I haven't had any overheating - mostly crashes related to my bios settings and fine tuning.


I really like that board , are you on the latest bios?
Info http://www.overclock.net/t/1577875/msi-990fxa-gaming-a-casual-review

I tested it with really good cooling and a monster psu.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> It's running pretty damned cool right now - I think 4.6 is not my max. I've hit higher, just not without crashes (no fine tuning). Around 15-18 idle, 40 or 41 full load.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a lot of CPU fan noise to keep the temp that low?
> 
> 1.48V is not a small amount.
Click to expand...

The H60 pump is running at full speed, and I don't really notice it making noise. The two fans on it doing push/pull are well built and 1500rpm fixed so they run quiet. Front intake fans are cougar, which also run quiet. The top corsair 120mm fans can be a bit loud, but it is overall a relatively quiet system.

Right now, I'm working on figuring out some DIY VRM cooling options. The H60 just doesnt offer anything to the board since theirs no fan blowing down on the cpu, and my rad is exhaust, and right above it all are the two 120mm exhaust fans. They seem to be getting a bit warm in there, so gotta figure out something to cool em' off.

No side panel fan mounting capability, just front supporting up to 2 140mm fans and 1 120mm together, the top supports up to two 140mms, and the rear has my push/pull on the rad.


----------



## superstition222

You're getting 40–41C with a 120mm rad and no active VRM cooling at 4.6 and 1.48V? I don't see how. Do you have APM on?


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> You're getting 40-41C with a 120mm rad and no active VRM cooling at 4.6 and 1.48V? I don't see how. Do you have APM on?


No. I guess it's dumb luck? I've tweaked until I could tweak no more. Dusted, optimized airflow, ensured the build is clean and organized for more space, overclocked slowly and took notes on my progress, and just did the best I can with what I have. All the CPU features are disabled, and thermal compound (AS5) was applied a second time after I checked the spread of my first application.




Some interior shots.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> You're getting 40-41C with a 120mm rad and no active VRM cooling at 4.6 and 1.48V? I don't see how. Do you have APM on?


Get yourself an MSI 990 gaming or a GD -80 and you will see how - cool running motherboards.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yess, it passed IBT AVX with the following results:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and solid numbers, stable as a rock! I don't know if i need 32 GB but its nice to know it can handle it with no problems.
> 
> lazarus@LazarusIV We mostly use IBT AVX which can be downloaded on the first page of this thread. I also used OCCT AVX but i like IBT AVX better. Its a short way of knowing that you are stable. It doesn't mean that you are completely stable though. IMO, and i am sure i will get some abuse for this, the best way is to do every day tasks, run IBT AVX for 10 runs at very high than maximum if you want and than just use your system like you always do. What i do when i know when i am "stable" is to work in Adobe Premiere pro, i worked with 4K footage and when i export i am using the system to the max and it stresses the system more than any synthetic benchmark or program can.[/quote
> Hi my man, it;s been well over a year since I visited this forum. Good to see you around. I am waiting for Zen cpu release in early January to upgrade. Will nbe less than Intel but not much. I hope the 6 core Zen will be under $400 US. Othersise I will have to buy a 6 core. 16 GB fast hi quality DDR Memory a good X340 Motherboard ,plus 8 core cpu will run over $800 US.
> 
> 
> 
> Informative post bro....
Click to expand...


----------



## jclafi

I have the same CPU, FX-8350. It is one early chip, got it in late 2012... I believe you can improve your voltage setting with some fine tunnig. For now i run it @ 4.720Mhz with 1.416v. This voltage is under stress with IBT.



I have one GA 990FXA UD5, not the best board ou there but a good performer.

Good Luck !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> As far as my OC goes, I'm wondering around voltages. I'm at 1.480 stable at 4.60 ghz (NB @ 2200, HT at 2600) with stock dram at 1.5v (1866).
> 
> I haven't messed with voltages much other than CPU and CPU/NB. I'm doing a multi OC and leaving my FSB at 200 for now - CPU voltage is set to 1.480, CPU/NB @ 1.24, NB is 1.2, SB is 1.2 as well I believe. Is there a way to make more headroom by upping my nb/sb or CPU/nb voltages and lowering or keeping CPU core v the same? I've yet to dive into that testing. My cooling is good - In my z9 neo I have 2x 200mm Cougar fans as intake in the front, push/pull on the h60 rad in the rear, and 2x120mm corsair AF120's on top as exhaust. The MSI board has decent heatsinks running across it, although I'm sure the VRMs heat up quite a bit (don't they always?)...I have a 40mm fan mounted on the other wise of the mobo, blowing air half against the socket, and half against the VRM area. I've been considering trying to some different things to keep it cool - And do have some heatsinks laying around that I dont use (stock AMD FX heatsinks, a massive zalman heatsink from a cnps8900) and have thought about mounting them for better dispersion. That's a maybe though.
> 
> I haven't had any overheating - mostly crashes related to my bios settings and fine tuning.


----------



## superstition222

The Stilt said static leakage improved on the 32nm SOI SHP process by roughly 45% since it was launched.

My understanding is that less voltage is required by higher-leaking parts. So, the way your processor, being an early run piece, runs at a lower voltage makes sense. But, lower voltage isn't always optimal if current demands are higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> The 32nm SHP SOI is one of the best examples. It started as a complete lemon with some huge issues with the leakage and the general inconsistency. In its current form the 32nm SHP SOI is a completely different animal. Most likely one of the best processes ever made. The silicon consistency is immaculate and the average static leakage on full Vishera dies is up to 45% lower than it was at the time of launch.
> 
> Looking at the variation of the most recent 32nm SHP silicon version manufactured in July 2014 (80 samples), the absolute maximum variation in SIDD is 33.1%. When the couple rare extremities of both ends are removed, the average variation is just 10.84%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Lower voltage is only better if the actual power / current draw is also lower. And in case of high leaking semiconductors they never are.
> 
> Higher leakage ASICs require lower voltage to operate and generally have significantly better voltage scaling than ASICs with lower leakage characteristics. The trouble is that since they consume the same or even slightly higher amounts of power as the ASICs with low leakage characteristics, the currents will be higher. The higher currents cause temperature rise not just within the ASIC itself but throught the entire system. Higher current draw will stress the power delivery further and increase the power consumption by resulting in a lower conversion efficiency and in higher conduction losses. On ASICs with lower leakage characteristics it is completely the other way around. They require higher voltages to operate, but draw significatly lower amounts of current and therefore run significantly cooler.
> 
> An ASIC with high leakage characteristcs is only desireable when you have basically an infinite amount of cooling (i.e phase change, LN2) and power delivery capacity available and the ASIC in question has a certain Vmax you need to work with. Usually the absolute voltage is relatively similar between the highest and the lowest leaking ASICs. Due their worse voltage scaling, the lower leaking ASICs might actually run into the Vmax barrier before reaching their Fmax.
> 
> For the normal consumers only products with low or average leakage characteristics are desireable, as it provides the best overall system efficiency and the lowest temperatures.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Hi my man, it;s been well over a year since I visited this forum. Good to see you around. I am waiting for Zen cpu release in early January to upgrade. Will nbe less than Intel but not much. I hope the 6 core Zen will be under $400 US. Othersise I will have to buy a 6 core. 16 GB fast hi quality DDR Memory a good X340 Motherboard ,plus 8 core cpu will run over $800 US.


I very much doubt we'll see a 6 core Zen based CPU, 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 24, 28 and 32 are possible though.

New mobos will be X370 as well, Pricing will be under Intels but not by a massive margin, that and imo we'll only see the 8c/16t chip to start with.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I very much doubt we'll see a 6 core Zen based CPU, 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 24, 28 and 32 are possible though.
> 
> New mobos will be X370 as well, Pricing will be under Intels but not by a massive margin, that and imo we'll only see the 8c/16t chip to start with.


Anything above 8 cores requires using MCM, since a full Zeppelin die has eight cores in it. Of course MCM won't be available on AM4.


----------



## hurricane28

I am looking for an vrm heat sink on my Asus saberooth 990 FX R3.0, can't seem to find one. Any one has ideas? I can find plenty of water blocks for it but no copper based heat sink unfortunately.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I very much doubt we'll see a 6 core Zen based CPU, 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 24, 28 and 32 are possible though.
> 
> New mobos will be X370 as well, Pricing will be under Intels but not by a massive margin, that and imo we'll only see the 8c/16t chip to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything above 8 cores requires using MCM, since a full Zeppelin die has eight cores in it. Of course MCM won't be available on AM4.
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about AM4 specifically but you are correct, we won't see anything above 8 cores for Mainstream.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I installed Bitdefender on my win 10 ssd and keep getting black screen with server busy message I thought I had set restore points but no








Any ideas how to fix?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I installed Bitdefender on my win 10 ssd and keep getting black screen with server busy message I thought I had set restore points but no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to fix?


I think there has to be a more appropriate sub forum for your question.


----------



## diggiddi

Delete sorry


----------



## hawker-gb

Somebody ask so i post again.
Here is my old pic *4,9ghz with 1.39vcore*



http://imgur.com/XYwMfu7



*4,7ghz with 1,33 vcore*



http://imgur.com/bB1FOyb



*5,0 ghz with 1,45vcore*



http://imgur.com/w5WMBi9


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Somebody ask so i post again.
> Here is my old pic *4,9ghz with 1.39vcore*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XYwMfu7
> 
> 
> 
> *4,7ghz with 1,33 vcore*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bB1FOyb
> 
> 
> 
> *5,0 ghz with 1,45vcore*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/w5WMBi9


Wow, nice. How did you cool it? AIO or CL?


----------



## hawker-gb

AiO CM Nepton 280L.

Nothing fancy.


----------



## tashcz

Ths is as much good as I've ever seen. Have you monitored the power from the wall socket, I'm curious how much power it uses?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Ths is as much good as I've ever seen. Have you monitored the power from the wall socket, I'm curious how much power it uses?


During test,i forgot which frequency tough.



http://imgur.com/N9vrOoC


----------



## tashcz

Wow, I've got a Nepton 240M and I'm getting like 10c above yours for ~400W power usage. Probably the lapping is really neccesary as I was talking earlier. Your cooling is damn fine for those watts.

Edit: especially since Split is hotter than Belgrade


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am looking for an vrm heat sink on my Asus saberooth 990 FX R3.0, can't seem to find one. Any one has ideas? I can find plenty of water blocks for it but no copper based heat sink unfortunately.


There is a reason for that. No need to change the heatsink


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Wow, I've got a Nepton 240M and I'm getting like 10c above yours for ~400W power usage. Probably the lapping is really neccesary as I was talking earlier. Your cooling is damn fine for those watts.
> 
> Edit: especially since Split is hotter than Belgrade


Now i use 4,7 ghz with 1,33 24/7

I put two ultra kaze 3000 rpm on nepton and tone it down with fan controller to 1200rpm and forget abot them.

VRM area is cooled with fan and this is on MBO back 140mm glide stream (modded CM Stormtrooper):
MBO is Sabertooth 990FX R2.0



http://imgur.com/G4PzfA1


----------



## tashcz

Nice, I've got the same case, also put a back fan, but I didn't cut the side panel, I'm afraid the noise from inside the case and the noise from the fan is gonna be a lot.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice, I've got the same case, also put a back fan, but I didn't cut the side panel, I'm afraid the noise from inside the case and the noise from the fan is gonna be a lot.


There is no noise from glide stream.
I hook it to Stormtrooper fan controller and put it on minimum speed.


----------



## skysoldier

Tinkinering with the 8350 still, and trying out some FSB + mult overclocks. With GREAT results so far (although only at 4.6 for now)





Just raised my FSB a bit, and the mult - cleaned up the ram timings and did some manual voltage. Seems to do well so far.

CPU at 4.64, NB 1.25ish, everything else auto except DRAM @ 1.6

DRAM frequency is 2000 mhz, CPU at 4.62 GHZ, nb and HT @ 24240 (I keep them the same, and lower the HT due to it causing instability if its higher than NB).

Stable so far, temps are roughly 20-21 idle, low 40s load. I haven't done any VRM cooling yet so that's the next step.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> There is a reason for that. No need to change the heatsink


I am pretty sure that's not the reason. It's not that the stock heat sink is bad, i am only looking for something better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Somebody ask so i post again.
> Here is my old pic *4,9ghz with 1.39vcore*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XYwMfu7
> 
> 
> 
> *4,7ghz with 1,33 vcore*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bB1FOyb
> 
> 
> 
> *5,0 ghz with 1,45vcore*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/w5WMBi9


Temps look a bit hot for that kind of voltage. How hot is your ambient? I get 10c less with 1.500 vcore on my H100i v2. As for the rest, very nice chip you got there man! I am jealous


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *Temps look a bit hot for that kind of voltage*. How hot is your ambient? I get 10c less with 1.500 vcore on my H100i v2. As for the rest, very nice chip you got there man! I am jealous


60C @5ghz is pretty darn good


----------



## hurricane28

Its not bad but i get lower temps at higher voltage with an 240 mm rad and he is using 280 mm. He even uses better fans than me.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not bad but i get lower temps at higher voltage with an 240 mm rad and he is using 280 mm. He even uses better fans than me.


arent you on 4.8ghz though?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> arent you on 4.8ghz though?


Yeah i am, my chip takes 1.500 vcore to be stable at 4.8..


----------



## SwishaMane

I got my 8350 4.6ghz stable on 1.425vCore on air. I can boot and use windows at 5ghz @ 1.5v, but its restarts immediately once Prime95 takes off. I mean, black screen instantly...

Pretty happy with 4.6ghz.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am pretty sure that's not the reason. It's not that the stock heat sink is bad, i am only looking for something better.


Why would they make something no one buys? Watercoolers buy a waterblock for the VRM. But why would anyone buy a better heatsink when the stock one cools it fine?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Why would they make something no one buys? Watercoolers buy a waterblock for the VRM. But why would anyone buy a better heatsink when the stock one cools it fine?


I cannot find an compatible water block either besides, i do not own custom loop so water block is out of the question. The heat sink is "fine" but at high overclocks they can heat up really quick. I need 3 fans in order to cool them down, i am looking for an different heat sink that cools better so i only have to point 1 fan on the vrm instead of 3.


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I cannot find an compatible water block either besides, i do not own custom loop so water block is out of the question. The heat sink is "fine" but at high overclocks they can heat up really quick. I need 3 fans in order to cool them down, i am looking for an different heat sink that cools better so i only have to point 1 fan on the vrm instead of 3.


Which MBO you have?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Which MBO you have?


Asus Sabertooth 990 FX R3.0.


----------



## hawker-gb

Strange,that board have great VRM cooling.
My VRM never go above 50 with one vent above them

Maybe heatsink is loose?

Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Strange,that board have great VRM cooling.
> My VRM never go above 50 with one vent above them
> 
> Maybe heatsink is loose?
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk


Yes the heat sink is quite beefy and i even have an 40 mm Noctua fan blowing on it and a socket fan on the back side of my motherboard and temps are not that high to be honest but i want to push my overclock further and in order to do that i need better cooling. I indeed checkt the back plate of the vrm heat sink and indeed it was a little loose, after i tighten the screws a little more i got slightly better results though. You have to be careful with those little screws, you can easily over tighten them. The problem when finding an waterblock or heat sink for the vrm's is that the vrm area is rather long due to the 10 phase power design. From screw hole to screw hole its 125 mm and there are only heat sink that are shorter than that unfortunately. O well, i think i have to find something else to cool it better.

I was thinking of getting better thermal pads and after some research i lead to believe i need 17w/mk in order to get the best. That leads me to Fujipoly which is the best in thermal dissipation on the market. Unfortunately its very hard to get that stuff around from where i am from so a friend contacted them and they are willing to send us samples in order to test the stuff. They also asked him about if he is interested in something else than thermal paste to which he respond YES! The Fujipoly rep explained that they have thermal pads that are better than any other thermal paste you can buy today because the thermal paste we use now dries up after a period of time which than needs to be replaced. The thermal pads of Fujipoly on the otherhand never needs to be replaced because its silicon based material which never dries up. The rep told him that he will send some samples over somewhere this week, i am very curious as to how this magical thermal interface material performs.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Strange,that board have great VRM cooling.
> My VRM never go above 50 with one vent above them
> 
> Maybe heatsink is loose?
> 
> Xperia Z5 via Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the heat sink is quite beefy and i even have an 40 mm Noctua fan blowing on it and a socket fan on the back side of my motherboard and temps are not that high to be honest but i want to push my overclock further and in order to do that i need better cooling. I indeed checkt the back plate of the vrm heat sink and indeed it was a little loose, after i tighten the screws a little more i got slightly better results though. You have to be careful with those little screws, you can easily over tighten them. The problem when finding an waterblock or heat sink for the vrm's is that the vrm area is rather long due to the 10 phase power design. From screw hole to screw hole its 125 mm and there are only heat sink that are shorter than that unfortunately. O well, i think i have to find something else to cool it better.
> 
> I was thinking of getting better thermal pads and after some research i lead to believe i need 17w/mk in order to get the best. That leads me to Fujipoly which is the best in thermal dissipation on the market. Unfortunately its very hard to get that stuff around from where i am from so a friend contacted them and they are willing to send us samples in order to test the stuff. They also asked him about if he is interested in something else than thermal paste to which he respond YES! The Fujipoly rep explained that they have thermal pads that are better than any other thermal paste you can buy today because the thermal paste we use now dries up after a period of time which than needs to be replaced. The thermal pads of Fujipoly on the other hand never needs to be replaced because its silicon based material which never dries up. The rep told him that he will send some samples over somewhere this week, i am very curious as to how this magical thermal interface material performs.
Click to expand...

Well I guess I know what they wanted in return for sending you some samples









and btw.......Thermal Grizzly makes good Thermal Pads (8 W / mK) as well and I know you can get them there since they are a German company


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well I guess I know what they wanted in return for sending you some samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw.......Thermal Grizzly makes good Thermal Pads (8 W / mK) as well and I know you can get them there since they are a German company


I guess they expect us to do an review on their thermal pads but the rep did not mention this at all so we'll see.

Thnx for that, never heard of Grizzly. I will look in to it, thank you!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well I guess I know what they wanted in return for sending you some samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw.......Thermal Grizzly makes good Thermal Pads (8 W / mK) as well and I know you can get them there since they are a German company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they expect us to do an review on their thermal pads but the rep did not mention this at all so we'll see.
> 
> Thnx for that, never heard of Grizzly. I will look in to it, thank you!
Click to expand...

Everything you said above was basically free promotion for them (Not that Fujipoly need it on OCN they are so well known).

I've used both Fujipoly and Thermal Grizzly Thermal Pads and I'll say this, FP have the better performing product hands down but they are more expensive and harder to find, TG on the other hand are more widely available and cheaper while giving decent performance.

That said there are also, Alphacool, Phobya, EK and a few others that have Thermal Pads as well so they might be worth checking out, especially if you want to do comparative performance numbers.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Everything you said above was basically free promotion for them (Not that Fujipoly need it on OCN they are so well known).
> 
> I've used both Fujipoly and Thermal Grizzly Thermal Pads and I'll say this, FP have the better performing product hands down but they are more expensive and harder to find, TG on the other hand are more widely available and cheaper while giving decent performance.
> 
> That said there are also, Alphacool, Phobya, EK and a few others that have Thermal Pads as well so they might be worth checking out, especially if you want to do comparative performance numbers.


Okay well i hope its enough in order to receive samples









That's the same thing i heard when looking for best performing pads. Its very hard to get Fujipoly over here and if i can get it its eyewateringly expensive.. which is why we send an email directly to Fujipoly instead. EK pads are okay i've heard but they are all "only" 5 w/mk while Fujipoly is 17 w/mk and the Grizly compound is 8 to 12 w/mk. To be honest, i don't know what quality pads they use on my motherboard but i am pretty sure its lower quality than the ones above. I did notice a big difference when i replaced the thermal compound on my Gigabyte board and on my GPU. I have no idea how or what they apply but it seems that they just smash something on the die and than smack the cooler on it because when i remove it its all dry and its all over the place. I never changed thermal pads though so i don't know what to expect but i expect better temps.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Everything you said above was basically free promotion for them (Not that Fujipoly need it on OCN they are so well known).
> 
> I've used both Fujipoly and Thermal Grizzly Thermal Pads and I'll say this, FP have the better performing product hands down but they are more expensive and harder to find, TG on the other hand are more widely available and cheaper while giving decent performance.
> 
> That said there are also, Alphacool, Phobya, EK and a few others that have Thermal Pads as well so they might be worth checking out, especially if you want to do comparative performance numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay well i hope its enough in order to receive samples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same thing i heard when looking for best performing pads. Its very hard to get Fujipoly over here and if i can get it its eyewateringly expensive.. which is why we send an email directly to Fujipoly instead. EK pads are okay i've heard but they are all "only" 5 w/mk while Fujipoly is 17 w/mk and the Grizly compound is 8 to 12 w/mk. To be honest, i don't know what quality pads they use on my motherboard but i am pretty sure its lower quality than the ones above. I did notice a big difference when i replaced the thermal compound on my Gigabyte board and on my GPU. I have no idea how or what they apply but it seems that they just smash something on the die and than smack the cooler on it because when i remove it its all dry and its all over the place. I never changed thermal pads though so i don't know what to expect but i expect better temps.
Click to expand...

That's not a practice you want to make a habit of.

But back to the product at hand, paste is very different from pads to start with but I'll break it down a little for you.

the paste that companies use on CPUs and GPUs is meant to last a very long time while still transferring an acceptable amount of heat, I'm not going to get dragged into a Intel delidding thing again but if Intel used a paste such as GC-Extreme then it would give excellent performance but would degrade (in performance) within the first 12-18 months so they don't, they use a polymer paste that last alot longer while still being able to provide decent thermal transfer.

For enthusiasts (people chasing low temps and those who pulls them apart) it's not what we want but they have to sell these products to people that have no idea that there even is paste there.

for thermal pads it's a little difference, from memory I think most Mobos use between 3 and 5 W/mK pads but I'm not 100% sure there, as before, Fujipoly pads are great (i used them on my CVF-Z when I had a block on it) but you do pay for it and personally I wouldn't use them on a mobos vrms, I'd use them on the vrms on a Graphics card though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's not a practice you want to make a habit of.
> 
> But back to the product at hand, paste is very different from pads to start with but I'll break it down a little for you.
> 
> the paste that companies use on CPUs and GPUs is meant to last a very long time while still transferring an acceptable amount of heat, I'm not going to get dragged into a Intel delidding thing again but if Intel used a paste such as GC-Extreme then it would give excellent performance but would degrade (in performance) within the first 12-18 months so they don't, they use a polymer paste that last alot longer while still being able to provide decent thermal transfer.
> 
> For enthusiasts (people chasing low temps and those who pulls them apart) it's not what we want but they have to sell these products to people that have no idea that there even is paste there.
> 
> for thermal pads it's a little difference, from memory I think most Mobos use between 3 and 5 W/mK pads but I'm not 100% sure there, as before, Fujipoly pads are great (i used them on my CVF-Z when I had a block on it) but you do pay for it and personally I wouldn't use them on a mobos vrms, I'd use them on the vrms on a Graphics card though.


Thank you for your advice, much obliged.

Can you tell me how much thermal difference i can expect from replacing it on my GPU and vrm's?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for your advice, much obliged.
> 
> Can you tell me how much thermal difference i can expect from replacing it on my GPU and vrm's?


Depends on how hot your GPUs vrms are atm, if you already have good temps then no reason to change them.


----------



## mus1mus

For a 970 on air, I don't think it will matter much.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Depends on how hot your GPUs vrms are atm, if you already have good temps then no reason to change them.


I don't know how hot the vrm's on my GPU are as i don't have an sensor on them. My vrm's on the motherboard are idle between 25-35 c and under full load between 40-50 c dependent on the ambient of course but as its very cold right now, its not that high.


----------



## Johan45

In the end the overall temps of components depends on how well the CPU is cooled. The colder it gets the "easier" it is on other components. Higher temps take more power to maintain the same clocks. As things get warm their efficiency drops requiring more power still and so on and so on.
I ran this the other night for the CC. I was never once concerned about my VRM temps. This was on the ASUS 970 pro 5.733 @ 1.65v on my "cold" loop


----------



## Undervolter

Small update from here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/62480#post_25564074

I 've ordered yet another Katana3, more 60mm fans for spares and a couple of this in the 1000rpm variant (it should be silent at that speed), which i plan to put on the back of the socket/vrm area to cool the motherboard from behind:

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/kaze-jyu-slim-100mm.html

Also having more Arctic MX-4 thermal pads coming, to replace the crappy pads from Asrock and Biostar.

I hope it further drops temps. If not, i will buy an Asrock 970 G3.1, but since i still have several AM3+ mobos and the socket is EOL, i 'd rather not buy more.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Small update from here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/62480#post_25564074
> 
> I 've ordered yet another Katana3, more 60mm fans for spares and a couple of this in the 1000rpm variant (it should be silent at that speed), which i plan to put on the back of the socket/vrm area to cool the motherboard from behind:
> 
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/kaze-jyu-slim-100mm.html
> 
> Also having more Arctic MX-4 thermal pads coming, to replace the crappy pads from Asrock and Biostar.
> 
> I hope it further drops temps. If not, i will buy an Asrock 970 G3.1, but since i still have several AM3+ mobos and the socket is EOL, i 'd rather not buy more.


Hey dude, long time no see.

Yet you undervolt your CPU and the vrm's are getting 80c..? Better sell your other boards and get one decent one instead lol. Yet you have to buy more fans in order to cool a motherboard which cannot even handle an 8320 at stock.. Get MSI 970 gaming, its very cheap and sometimes its on sale somewhere


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dude, long time no see.
> 
> Yet you undervolt your CPU and the vrm's are getting 80c..? Better sell your other boards and get one decent one instead lol. Yet you have to buy more fans in order to cool a motherboard which cannot even handle an 8320 at stock.. Get MSI 970 gaming, its very cheap and sometimes its on sale somewhere


Yeah, medical emergency in the family, didn't have time or mood for the forum. I don't sell parts. I still have 2 Giga 970 UD3P, but i want a break from the crazy BIOS. If i manage to bring temp down to 80C as worst case scenario, i will be happy. The UD3P was reporting something like 75C in HWInfo at summer. At the end, a mosfet doesn't know how many other mosfets exist in the other phases. It only understands how hot it gets. The previous extreme3 was running at 4Ghz without any additional cooling. I suspect this one has deteriorated thermal pad. Undervolting at 4Ghz can't make miracles either, cause the voltage gets close to the stock one. At 3.5Ghz the extreme3 didn't throttle. The Biostar TA970 Plus was.

I don't like the MSI Gaming for the Nikos mosfets and the thermal pad bleeding oil in some cases. If i buy another mobo, it will be the Asrock 970 G3.1. It's plenty for 4Ghz and has USB 3.1 too. But i am tired of learning new quirks of new motherboards models. I already have 3 different models. If i cool this down to 80C, it's fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, medical emergency in the family, didn't have time or mood for the forum. I don't sell parts. I still have 2 Giga 970 UD3P, but i want a break from the crazy BIOS. If i manage to bring temp down to 80C as worst case scenario, i will be happy. The UD3P was reporting something like 75C in HWInfo at summer. At the end, a mosfet doesn't know how many other mosfets exist in the other phases. It only understands how hot it gets. The previous extreme3 was running at 4Ghz without any additional cooling. I suspect this one has deteriorated thermal pad. Undervolting at 4Ghz can't make miracles either, cause the voltage gets close to the stock one. At 3.5Ghz the extreme3 didn't throttle. The Biostar TA970 Plus was.
> 
> I don't like the MSI Gaming for the Nikos mosfets and the thermal pad bleeding oil in some cases. If i buy another mobo, it will be the Asrock 970 G3.1. It's plenty for 4Ghz and has USB 3.1 too. But i am tired of learning new quirks of new motherboards models. I already have 3 different models. If i cool this down to 80C, it's fine.


Sorry to hear that man, hope everything is okay.

I hear ya about the motherboard man. I was tired too with all the motherboard quirks to be honest, i am happy to say that i haven't encounter a single quirk with this motherboard yet. The only thing was that i was getting micro stutters in Dirt 3 which seems to be related tot he EC sensor again.. when i disabled this sensor everything works fine again. Took me a few days and a few grey hairs to figure that one out though lol.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> For a 970 on air, I don't think it will matter much.


It sounds like a good way to void a warranty without much benefit.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry to hear that man, hope everything is okay.
> 
> I hear ya about the motherboard man. I was tired too with all the motherboard quirks to be honest, i am happy to say that i haven't encounter a single quirk with this motherboard yet. The only thing was that i was getting micro stutters in Dirt 3 which seems to be related tot he EC sensor again.. when i disabled this sensor everything works fine again. Took me a few days and a few grey hairs to figure that one out though lol.


Yes, the situation is normalized now, thanks. See what i mean... I don't even know what "EC sensor" is. The Extreme3 has a very easy BIOS and i 've known it for years. So as long as the mosfets stay cool and i can't hear the extra fans, it's fine by me. I am pretty exhausted swapping motherboards. I won't even bother to install the back fan now or the thermal pad. In winter temp will likely drop below 80C as it is. I will take the mobo out in early spring and put the pad, put Ceramique under the NB heatsink and the Scythe fan on the back.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, the situation is normalized now, thanks. See what i mean... I don't even know what "EC sensor" is. The Extreme3 has a very easy BIOS and i 've known it for years. So as long as the mosfets stay cool and i can't hear the extra fans, it's fine by me. I am pretty exhausted swapping motherboards. I won't even bother to install the back fan now or the thermal pad. In winter temp will likely drop below 80C as it is. I will take the mobo out in early spring and put the pad, put Ceramique under the NB heatsink and the Scythe fan on the back.


Good to hear.

EC sensor is a sensor on the Asus Sabertooth motherboard which allows to monitor the temp sensors of various components like, RAM, HT, CPU/NB/ PCIe, USB etc. Its very handy and mostly i don't have problems with it but when enabled in some games it can interfere which can cause problems. Particular benchmarks don't like it. Strange part is that this doesn't happen on all systems so riddle me this.. maybe there is a setting in BIOS that whenever you turn this on or off you get problems with EC sensor but i haven't figured this out YET. Like i said, i haven't spend much time in to this sensor anymore as i don't have problems.

I can imagine you are tired of swapping boards.. i don't have the patience to do that as well. That is why i always buy the best components i can find in order to save me a ton of grief. That is the reason i will NEVER EVER buy Gigabyte again.. IMO, my Asus Sabertooth R3.0 is the best board to buy on 990FX platform. It has everything a man needs or wishes. The only downside is that it hasn't got PCIe 3.0 but that is due to the chipset rather the boards fault. I did remember however that there was an Sabertooth with PCIe 3.0 but there was something wrong with it but i can't remember what it was.


----------



## Mega Man

Let me explain what the EC sensor is.

It is a chip, that reads sensor data. And asus uses it on many mobos.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, that's the short version of my explanation lol. Do you also know as to why some people have problems with this sensor and others don't?


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Let me explain what the EC sensor is.
> 
> It is a chip, that reads sensor data. And asus uses it on many mobos.


Im not sure I follow.

Would you mind being a bit more clear and concise?


----------



## hurricane28

I already did in my previous post


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I already did in my previous post


/Sarcasm


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that's the short version of my explanation lol. Do you also know as to why some people have problems with this sensor and others don't?


Because it's pure evil









Likely a BIOS thing. That's just my opinion. I used my Sabertooth R2.0 for a year or more benching and now it's been my HTPC board for a couple years. I have never had an issue with the sensor and I game on it all the time.


----------



## mus1mus

I have had an incident using a Windows 10 BIOS that messed up the readings when used with Windows 7. To be specific, Vcore and 12V rail values that swing to more than 0.5V in HWInfo.

Used the same BIOS revision from the Windows 7 section and all went good. So,

There you have it.


----------



## Johan45

It's been so long I can't remember which version I'm using but I do know it's old. Never been a fan of updating since typically each new bios effects performance over stability. I'm also now on Win10


----------



## mus1mus

I always try latest BIOSes for giggles. But it's important to know one deeper before jumping into the next one. Asus is very active with BIOS updates that may either help or hurt your system. So be very wary of that.

On my RVE with a 5930K, I must of tried every one of the available BIOS out there including unreleased ones from [email protected] I'm on the latest at the moment and it's pretty good actually. Aida numbers improved quite a lot!


----------



## miklkit

When I first got mr Sabertooth the EC sensor messed up a bunch of things from the mouse to graphics, but I needed it for benching so only used it then.

Now it is on all the time and I notice no differences. Everything is working normally.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Let me explain what the EC *sensor* is.
> 
> It is a chip, that reads *sensor* data.


Redundant.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> for thermal pads it's a little difference, from memory I think most Mobos use between 3 and 5 W/mK pads but I'm not 100% sure there, as before, Fujipoly pads are great (i used them on my CVF-Z when I had a block on it) but you do pay for it and personally I wouldn't use them on a mobos vrms, I'd use them on the vrms on a Graphics card though.


Try overclocking with a UD3P 2.0 and you'll change your opinion I bet. I'm going to use a Fujipoly and report back because the VRM temps are the board's first limitation.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> for thermal pads it's a little difference, from memory I think most Mobos use between 3 and 5 W/mK pads but I'm not 100% sure there, as before, Fujipoly pads are great (i used them on my CVF-Z when I had a block on it) but you do pay for it and personally I wouldn't use them on a mobos vrms, I'd use them on the vrms on a Graphics card though.
> 
> 
> 
> Try overclocking with a UD3P 2.0 and you'll change your opinion I bet. I'm going to use a Fujipoly and report back because the VRM temps are the board's first limitation.
Click to expand...

I don't buy junk motherboards, I'm not going to apologise for that.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Try overclocking with a UD3P 2.0 and you'll change your opinion I bet. I'm going to use a Fujipoly and report back because the VRM temps are the board's first limitation.


Even cheap aftermarket thermal pads are superior to the OEM crap I found on my motherboard. However, expensive thermal pads for a motherboard are not an ideal solution. Why spend $30 on thermal pads for a cheap motherboard if instead you could buy a better mobo for $50 more?

Let me know how the UD3 with upgraded thermal pads goes. With my gigabyte I was able to clock an extra 100 mhz and run higher voltage than before. Unfortunately, I'm not comfortable running the higher voltage for daily use even if temps are acceptable. However, in conjuction with a backplate mod, my VRM, CPU, and socket temps are all reduced.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't buy junk motherboards, I'm not going to apologise for that.


I had to learn the hard way. I bought a UD3 because it was on sale. By the time I got away from it I had $220 USD in it. And then I had to buy another motherboard.


----------



## mus1mus

Thermal Pads can't help crappy VRM and/or Cooling design.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> for thermal pads it's a little difference, from memory I think most Mobos use between 3 and 5 W/mK pads but I'm not 100% sure there, as before, Fujipoly pads are great (i used them on my CVF-Z when I had a block on it) but you do pay for it and personally I wouldn't use them on a mobos vrms, I'd use them on the vrms on a Graphics card though.
> 
> 
> 
> Try overclocking with a UD3P 2.0 and you'll change your opinion I bet. I'm going to use a Fujipoly and report back because the VRM temps are the board's first limitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy junk motherboards, I'm not going to apologise for that.
Click to expand...

This is the funniest truth I ever heard and Ironically it goes back to budget equip gives budget results


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Try overclocking with a UD3P 2.0 and you'll change your opinion I bet. I'm going to use a Fujipoly and report back because the VRM temps are the board's first limitation.


Yeah, that's not hot it works mate. If the vrm's are not that good and the heat sink even less than adding better cooling CAN lower temps but the vrm's are still not that good, you can't change that. Its hardware design.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Even cheap aftermarket thermal pads are superior to the OEM crap I found on my motherboard. However, expensive thermal pads for a motherboard are not an ideal solution. Why spend $30 on thermal pads for a cheap motherboard if instead you could buy a better mobo for $50 more?
> .


It's not necessarily a $30 purchase. I 've used the Arctic pad before (in 1mm thickness) and have ordered more and the local Amazon sells them for 7 euros:

https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/thermal-pad.html

One such pad is enough for a motherboard. You just have to cut it to slices yourself and then join the edges. Also,it's a very soft pad, which i think is good, because it bends easily around the mosfets and so covers them well.

The problem is, that even a good pad, won't make overclocking miracles. The pad won't miraculously change the mosfet specs to give more amperage. But it can be useful in cases where the big problem is the heat and the stock pad sucks.


----------



## skysoldier

After lots more fun overclocking, I've hit a wall with my 8350.

@ 4.5ghz (22.5x200), multi OC - prime95 fails on the same workers (4 fails first, then 7 shortly after) every time. It varies in the amount of time it takes for this to happen, but as upped voltage slowly the failure came on slower. However, I'm now at 1.5v at 4.5ghz - with a CPU/nb of 1.25 and NB of 1.3

1.5v seems too much for 4.5ghz - at least for fine tuning.

Is it possible I applied thermal paste like a dip****, and it's failing those two cores due to heat once it ramps up enough? Temps aren''t bad, maybe 52-55 100% load after a p95 run, 20 idle - But maybe a bad spread could be tripping those early? Or possibly a VRM overheating issue?

Weird, but at least I notice the failure in a pattern.


----------



## RickRossBigBoss

That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.


any suggestions?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?
Click to expand...

Open a window, drop your core temp 10 C at load and you'll gain 200 mhz. Direct airflow on vrms and back of socket too please.

EDIT: i see you are still 65 degrees there.... opening the window wont help much lol... ( it is 30 here)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions?
Click to expand...

yes use something else besides prime 95.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.


Prime is stupidly stressful for Vishera. Use something else.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Prime is stupidly stressful for Vishera. Use something else.
Click to expand...

So what your saying is, I may have had a dozen great OC settings over the night, but bailed due to prime being sucky on Vishera?

I'm debating unholstering my sidearm and letting a few off into my mofsets.










Good to know. I'm still at it, this time doing FSB. Here's my questions now:

1) DRAM speed: Do I need to drag my Crucial 1866 up with everything else (above its stock 1866 speed?)? I feel like the frequency increase doesn't help much, and loose timings and AMD don't match. Can I adjust my ram speed to something lower to start (before CPU OC) so that bumping my FSB brings it closer to (or at) it's default 1866? I know I can't necessarily be exact - but staying close would help, and be easier on timings.

2) ^ HTF do I do that?

3) Setting HT Link and NB frequency - I've so far manually set my multi's to them to match (I read matching FSB/HT link help, or having NB at least the same as HT help). For example Setting 11x NB and 11x HT for a beginning 2200 on each - then starting to bump my fsb?

I'm now at 220FSB x 20.5 for 4510 ghz, with DRAM @ about 2000 (give or take)

FSB overclocking is new to me, and I'm wary about bumping things that bring DRAM WAY up and also my HT and NB, as those definitely eff with my stability.


----------



## tashcz

For me at least, prime gives also the same results in temps and power draw as IBT. I think your settings or cooling are an issue.


----------



## cssorkinman

Just put up a new video of me playing BF1 on the 8370/780ti rig
Shows fps, cpu and gpu load.





Go easy - remember I'm an old man trying to keep up with people in the prime of their gaming life


----------



## Johan45

My god your desktop would drive me nut CSS


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My god your desktop would drive me nut CSS


It's a 4 year old windows install... it's kind of a point of pride to me lol.


----------



## Johan45

One man's junk is another's treasure.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> One man's junk is another's treasure.


It's a mess, but I'm amazed that with all the overclocking shenanigans I've done on this machine, it's never had any problems with the OS.

I can make it all disappear with one click if I want to though.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a 4 year old windows install... it's kind of a point of pride to me lol.


4 years?!!!
















I usually can't arrive to 4 months, before i restore a pristine image with untouched Windows+drivers only or Windows+programs. My obsessive traits would eat me inside out if i had to stay with a 4 year old installation.









I just restored a clean image today...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a 4 year old windows install... it's kind of a point of pride to me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually can't arrive to 4 months, before i restore a pristine image with untouched Windows+drivers only or Windows+programs. My obsessive traits would eat me inside out if i had to stay with a 4 year old installation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just restored a clean image today...
Click to expand...

lol , I knew you'd be worked up over that







. It's amazing tho, no ill effects yet. Boot times are under 20 seconds and it's quick as can be in the desktop.

Any suggestions as to making better videos or anything you'd like to see?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol , I knew you'd be worked up over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's amazing tho, no ill effects yet. Boot times are under 20 seconds and it's quick as can be in the desktop.
> 
> Any suggestions as to making better videos or anything you'd like to see?


Well, as long as drivers are stable, Windows is stable. But, when you uninstall various applications that use kernel drivers, specially security applications, they usually leave leftovers and cause a loss in snapiness. Which is what irks me and causes me to restore images. There is nothing better than the sensation of a fresh, untouched Windows image, where everything you click opens instantly.









The video looked fine to me...It's not like i am a game video expert either, i don't even like FPS games. So, i didn't see anything wrong. You even had overlay with all the FPS, CPU etc, so what more can a gamer want?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol , I knew you'd be worked up over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's amazing tho, no ill effects yet. Boot times are under 20 seconds and it's quick as can be in the desktop.
> 
> Any suggestions as to making better videos or anything you'd like to see?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as long as drivers are stable, Windows is stable. But, when you uninstall various applications that use kernel drivers, specially security applications, they usually leave leftovers and cause a loss in snapiness. Which is what irks me and causes me to restore images. There is nothing better than the sensation of a fresh, untouched Windows image, where everything you click opens instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video looked fine to me...It's not like i am a game video expert either, i don't even like FPS games. So, i didn't see anything wrong. You even had overlay with all the FPS, CPU etc, so what more can a gamer want?
Click to expand...

My favorite thing about the FX - so quick.
Thanks for the feedback on the video


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just put up a new video of me playing BF1 on the 8370/780ti rig
> Shows fps, cpu and gpu load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy - remember I'm an old man trying to keep up with people in the prime of their gaming life


Nice game play there (old) man









Its indeed hard to keep up with some people but practice makes perfect









Nice video, nothing to add.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just put up a new video of me playing BF1 on the 8370/780ti rig
> Shows fps, cpu and gpu load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go easy - remember I'm an old man trying to keep up with people in the prime of their gaming life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice game play there (old) man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its indeed hard to keep up with some people but practice makes perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video, nothing to add.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback - ( to be honest it was one of my better rounds....lol )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback - ( to be honest it was one of my better rounds....lol )


No problem. Of course, why would you post your worst round? That's just bad advertisement lol.

I have some nice game play Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered and Dirt 3, will post later because i am uploading now and my Internet is sloowww


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback - ( to be honest it was one of my better rounds....lol )
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Of course, why would you post your worst round? That's just bad advertisement lol.
> 
> I have some nice game play Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered and Dirt 3, will post later because i am uploading now and my Internet is sloowww
Click to expand...

5 hours to upload mine.....lol . Good luck.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My favorite thing about the FX - so quick.
> Thanks for the feedback on the video


Yeah, i refer mainly to quickly clicking on folders or to control panel in Windows. Everyone is excited for Zen, i am more excited to see what will happen to FX prices when it's officially declared EOL. I may buy a 3rd FX8xxx. I am also still undecided on whether to buy yet another mobo too, although i know i will never use all those i have already, cause even if they are marginal, with the extra cooling, they will live many years.

I have arrived to the point where i really don't see the point in "more powa". Aside Skyrim, all i do is browsing, email, music and watching films and the overall experience is so fluent that i don't see any need for more. Heck, if future CPUs are indirectly tied to Win10, i can stay with FX for 10 years. I also don't see me ditching x264 any time soon and even the 6300 in the dedicated rig is doing admirably the job. If i get a 3rd FX8XXX, i will put it there and it will be even better. Although i now encode like 25% of what i used to. I am burnt out i guess. The FX has amazing value for everyday tasks and i currently also run 166 Skyrim mods (122 esp, the rest textures) and the few times where i drop momentarily to like 45 fps, it's because of the GPU. Overall, i don't see why give more money for Zen, when for 100 euros (lowest FX8300 is right now at 105 euros here), i can ugrade my secondary PC and move the 6300 to replace my Athlon II X2. So double upgrade really. At some point i will come back to the forum to open the "FX appreciation club" thread, i think. Heck, i won't be surprised if when they go EOL, you suddenly see FX8XXX for 90 or less euros...

Even for desktop snapiness, my bottleneck right now is the SSD and HDD (secondary). It's easy to understand, cause as soon as i install an antivirus, i can feel the drag, from scanning everything you open. That's not CPU problem, that access time and i/o of the SSD/HDD. I wish the best to Zen of course. Besides, the better Zen will be, the more the FX prices will tank. I may even grab an FX4300 if i find it at ridiculous price, like i did with Athlon II X2s when they got EOLed.









Right now that i run without AV, just with a lightweight HIPS and a monitor program, the PC flies, even at the mere 4Ghz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No problem. Of course, why would you post your worst round? That's just bad advertisement lol.
> 
> I have some nice game play Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered and Dirt 3, will post later because i am uploading now and my Internet is sloowww


i hope you aint uploading xxx rated videos again....i thought we talked about this last time


----------



## miklkit

LOL! I have one brother who keeps doing that. Now I don't bother to reinstall and tell him to just live with it as long as it actually runs.

My win X install is 16 months old now and still running fine. I couldn't live with CSS's desktop either. How can he even see anything, much less find it? OTOH I have 22 icons in the task bar after doing some house cleaning a few days ago. Boot times are around 40 seconds but I know I have a lot of bloatware running all the time. But I need that stuff!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> LOL! I have one brother who keeps doing that. Now I don't bother to reinstall and tell him to just live with it as long as it actually runs.
> 
> My win X install is 16 months old now and still running fine. I couldn't live with CSS's desktop either. *How can he even see anything*, much less find it? OTOH I have 22 icons in the task bar after doing some house cleaning a few days ago. Boot times are around 40 seconds but I know I have a lot of bloatware running all the time. But I need that stuff!


When I was farming, I spent winters making extra money by hand sorting mass mailings - sometimes the standard was 100,000 pieces an hour. It made my eyes quick and my hands tired


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 5 hours to upload mine.....lol . Good luck.


Yeah, its not fun to have slow internet man. Luckily i will have my fiber optics Internet pretty soon and than i have 500-500 Mbit/s to play with hehe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 5 hours to upload mine.....lol . Good luck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i hope you aint uploading xxx rated videos again....i thought we talked about this last time


LOL yes, i'm sorry dad, i will behave


----------



## hurricane28

Here are some of my clips i uploaded to my channel. It has some of everything but i am the most proud of the clips i shot during Leeuwarden open house airbase, it was awesome i can tell you.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Undervolter

Duh, i destroyed my Scythe Rasetsu cooler. Since i lately replaced with Katana3 and it had so much fine dust stuck to the fins that not even a brush could take it away, i decided to give it a "quick wash". Turns out the copper and the retention mechanism didn't like it much. Rust set in very quickly... I thought "maybe if i give it also a water and vinegar bath the rust will come off the heatpipes!". It did help some, but it screwed the contact surface with the CPU, where the mirror finish is gone, it all became irregularly opaque. Off to the garbage bin it went.

Now, if only AMD sold the Wraith as standalone... I can't seem to be able to find another top down cooler of similar performance as the Rasetsu that latches on the AMD stock bracket... So now i am stuck with a bunch of Katana3s and Alpenfohn Sella (which are all sufficient for 4Ghz) and my only "high end" cooler is a Xigmatek Balder, which though i don't like too much due to big height and the retention clip... If AMD were to sell the Wraith alone, i would be buy it in a heartbeat. Damn...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here are some of my clips i uploaded to my channel. It has some of everything but i am the most proud of the clips i shot during Leeuwarden open house airbase, it was awesome i can tell you.
> Let me know what you think.


Nice, when i was a teenager i used to like and read about planes. The F35 doesn't seem as "flying bucket" as some were claiming some years ago, at least in climb rate.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Duh, i destroyed my Scythe Rasetsu cooler. Since i lately replaced with Katana3 and it had so much fine dust stuck to the fins that not even a brush could take it away, i decided to give it a "quick wash". Turns out the copper and the retention mechanism didn't like it much. Rust set in very quickly... I thought "maybe if i give it also a water and vinegar bath the rust will come off the heatpipes!". It did help some, but it screwed the contact surface with the CPU, where the mirror finish is gone, it all became irregularly opaque. Off to the garbage bin it went.
> 
> Now, if only AMD sold the Wraith as standalone... I can't seem to be able to find another top down cooler of similar performance as the Rasetsu that latches on the AMD stock bracket... So now i am stuck with a bunch of Katana3s and Alpenfohn Sella (which are all sufficient for 4Ghz) and my only "high end" cooler is a Xigmatek Balder, which though i don't like too much due to big height and the retention clip... If AMD were to sell the Wraith alone, i would be buy it in a heartbeat. Damn...
> Nice, when i was a teenager i used to like and read about planes. The F35 doesn't seem as "flying bucket" as some were claiming some years ago, at least in climb rate.


Thnx, i filmed it with my smartphone so its always out of focus unfortunately.

They call it "lightning" well i can tell you right of the bat that there is nothing "lightning" about this plane except its price...

It is double inferior compared to other fighters, even to the 3rd generation while this is an 5th generation plane.. It has inferior climbing, inferior acceleration and inferior turn capability's.
They did a test once with the JSF, F-18 super hornet and F-22 raptors against SU-27M, SU-30 & SU-35 and the results were desastreus. The red team with the SUchoi fighters were dominating the whole time and within 20 minutes all the fighters of the blue team were lost. A pilot that flew the SU-35 said: "it was like clubbing baby seals" They stopped the exercise in order to not further embarrass the JSF pilots.

I saw this plane several times and i must say its indeed a lemon.. its very slow, it cannot even perform an vertical take off like the F-16 does.. as a matter a fact, some American pilots claim that the F-16 dominates the JSF in air to air combat.

I am no pilot so i luckily doen't have to fly this lemon but what makes me quite angry is that we payed so much for a plane that is double inferior... I mean, we could buy 2 or even 4 Eurofighter Typhoons for the price of one JSF.. which is also better in every possible way.. Why our stupid government choose for the JSF is beyond me and baffles me to be honest.

Okey enough about this, on topic


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, i filmed it with my smartphone so its always out of focus unfortunately.
> 
> They call it "lightning" well i can tell you right of the bat that there is nothing "lightning" about this plane except its price...
> 
> It is double inferior compared to other fighters, even to the 3rd generation while this is an 5th generation plane.. It has inferior climbing, inferior acceleration and inferior turn capability's.
> They did a test once with the JSF, F-18 super hornet and F-22 raptors against SU-27M, SU-30 & SU-35 and the results were desastreus. The red team with the SUchoi fighters were dominating the whole time and within 20 minutes all the fighters of the blue team were lost. A pilot that flew the SU-35 said: "it was like clubbing baby seals" They stopped the exercise in order to not further embarrass the JSF pilots.
> 
> I saw this plane several times and i must say its indeed a lemon.. its very slow, it cannot even perform an vertical take off like the F-16 does.. as a matter a fact, some American pilots claim that the F-16 dominates the JSF in air to air combat.
> 
> I am no pilot so i luckily doen't have to fly this lemon but what makes me quite angry is that we payed so much for a plane that is double inferior... I mean, we could buy 2 or even 4 Eurofighter Typhoons for the price of one JSF.. which is also better in every possible way.. Why our stupid government choose for the JSF is beyond me and baffles me to be honest.
> 
> Okey enough about this, on topic


I know about the price, it's obscene, there has been a long debate here too about whether it's worth its money, but, the main point every time is that an F16 armed performs worse (drag) and that the F35 has stealth, which allows it to shoot first, so the Eurofighter may be aerodynamically better, but this only counts in close range, which won't happen. I had read about the "clubbing seals" thing, but that was a computer simulation by an american research company or something. It wasn't real. And there might be economic interests behind. I don't know, we will see. Italy is getting both planes, so sooner or later there will be reports about what happens when they go head to head from long distance.

EDIT: They do seem to survive at least:

http://uk.businessinsider.com/f-35s-absolutely-dominated-f-15s-in-8-dogfights-during-a-simulated-deployment-2016-6?r=US&IR=T


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I know about the price, it's obscene, there has been a long debate here too about whether it's worth its money, but, the main point every time is that an F16 armed performs worse (drag) and that the F35 has stealth, which allows it to shoot first, so the Eurofighter may be aerodynamically better, but this only counts in close range, which won't happen. I had read about the "clubbing seals" thing, but that was a computer simulation by an american research company or something. It wasn't real. And there might be economic interests behind. I don't know, we will see. Italy is getting both planes, so sooner or later there will be reports about what happens when they go head to head from long distance.
> 
> EDIT: They do seem to survive at least:
> 
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/f-35s-absolutely-dominated-f-15s-in-8-dogfights-during-a-simulated-deployment-2016-6?r=US&IR=T


Yeah, well, that whole stealth thing is highly overrated. The Russians and the Americans already have an radar which can pick up these so called stealth planes even before they take off so much for stealth huh lol.

There is also nothing fancy about the SJF radar which other planes don't have. The SU-35 is an 4th generation fighter and it has a better radar than the JSF, as a matter a fact, when its too cloudy the JSF's radar can't see nothing at all.. which is why they cancelled an fly over to show it to the people over here... They better sort this out because most of the time its very cloudy in Holland, so to bring an plane with radar problems to a country that is clouded 90% of the time isn't really smart lol.

I seen it fly for many times and its really really slow compared to other fighters.. it can't even perform an performance take off because the landing gear would collapse for crying out loud...

Okay, i'm rambling. Back to topic lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, well, that whole stealth thing is highly overrated. The Russians and the Americans already have an radar which can pick up these so called stealth planes even before they take off so much for stealth huh lol.


Ooops! I didn't know about that. Then its trump card is busted... That doesn't sound good...
Quote:


> There is also nothing fancy about the SJF radar which other planes don't have. The SU-35 is an 4th generation fighter and it has a better radar than the JSF, as a matter a fact, when its too cloudy the JSF's radar can't see nothing at all.. which is why they cancelled an fly over to show it to the people over here... They better sort this out because most of the time its very cloudy in Holland, so to bring an plane with radar problems to a country that is clouded 90% of the time isn't really smart lol.
> 
> I seen it fly for many times and its really really slow compared to other fighters.. it can't even perform an performance take off because the landing gear would collapse for crying out loud...
> 
> Okay, i'm rambling. Back to topic lol.


Are you sure it's radar problem? I don't think radar counts much for aerial shows. Planes have altimeter and it's not like the air over the airport is full of airplanes risking mid air collision. It's probably a safety thing, because they need visual flight with low clouds for a show and maybe since the plane is new, the pilots don't have much confidence yet.

The performance as you describe it, is preoccupying.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.


That must be a bummer. Do you have bad motherboards? Did you not tweak your vcore? Do you have over all weak cooling? All the FX chips I have had all easily overclocked well Prime95 stable at least two hours in the 4.6 to 4.8 GHz range without much tweaking tbh. They probably would have ran forever with no dropped workers or throttling but I figure two hours is all my patience can bare.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> That must be a bummer. Do you have bad motherboards? Did you not tweak your vcore? Do you have over all weak cooling? All the FX chips I have had all easily overclocked well Prime95 stable at least two hours in the 4.6 to 4.8 GHz range without much tweaking tbh. They probably would have ran forever with no dropped workers or throttling but I figure two hours is all my patience can bare.


Same here. Never had any problem with FX and Prime, although i still use Prime v27.9. To validate a voltage, i always do at least 10h run. When it's stable, it's stable in Prime too.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a bummer. Do you have bad motherboards? Did you not tweak your vcore? Do you have over all weak cooling? All the FX chips I have had all easily overclocked well Prime95 stable at least two hours in the 4.6 to 4.8 GHz range without much tweaking tbh. They probably would have ran forever with no dropped workers or throttling but I figure two hours is all my patience can bare.
Click to expand...

I've owned 12 + 8 core vishera's and the poorest of them would prime at 4.7ghz.

Question for the learned : Is there a program that flags what instruction sets are being used by a program at a given point in it's execution?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Same here. Never had any problem with FX and Prime, although i still use Prime v27.9. To validate a voltage, i always do at least 10h run. When it's stable, it's stable in Prime too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've owned 12 + 8 core vishera's and the poorest of them would prime at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Question for the learned : Is there a program that flags what instruction sets are being used by a program at a given point in it's execution?


I get the idea he may just be trolling with that post. Ahem, I question the legitimacy of his post.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRossBigBoss*
> 
> That's Vishera for you. Neither my fx 8320, 8350, or 8370 were stable with 200mhz over clock on prime 95. Was going to run it on stock settings but was too ashamed to witness Vishera wasn't even prime 95 stable on stock clocks.


Can you answer why if you had this supposed problem that no one else seems to have you kept buying more Vishera cpu's? I think it must be pebkac on your part tbh.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Can you answer why if you had this supposed problem that no one else seems to have you kept buying more Vishera cpu's? I think it must be pebkac on your part tbh.


he's only got an intel rig in his profile, would love to know what hes running all his vishera's on

never heard of pebkac before you posted







def gonna use it in future


----------



## miklkit

Some versions of P95 are not compatible with AMD. When I first started here everyone said to use P95, so I did and workers dropped out as soon as I started it even at stock settings. It was not compatible and it took 6 months for a compatible version to come out.

Since then there have been versions that work with AMD and versions that do not. You people know which versions those are. I do not as I don't use p95.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> there have been versions that work with AMD and versions that do not. You people know which versions those are. I do not as I don't use p95.


v27.9 and v27.9.1 work for me. http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/120#post_18813324


----------



## miklkit

That version is from 2012. What about the later versions?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That version is from 2012. What about the later versions?


Question was for FX which was new than (2012).
Later versions all have new Intel updates etc which iirc can/do affect the test for AMD.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Can you answer why if you had this supposed problem that no one else seems to have you kept buying more Vishera cpu's? I think it must be pebkac on your part tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> he's only got an intel rig in his profile, would love to know what hes running all his vishera's on
> 
> never heard of pebkac before you posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> def gonna use it in future
Click to expand...

yes you have i say ebkac!!!!


----------



## SuperZan

^ that sentence and the avatar blended together seamlessly. 8/8


----------



## skysoldier

More generic, lazy man questions for you all as I'm tearing my hair out trying to get my 8350 stable. Using the MSI 990FXA gaming mobo.

Blue screens, freezing, and all the fun stuff - but usually only after a few minutes of heavy gaming or something. CPU temps are GREAT (Kraken takes care of them) and I don't go over 40 load. My mobo gets hot, so I'm working on VRM cooling.

I noticed today that upping my DRAM voltage in the newest bios showed my CPU IO voltage (in bios) as like ... 1.7. I had do take the DRAM down to 1.5 to keep IO below 1.5 as well. I wasn't even aware of that setting until I happened to see it there.

When I add voltage, am I adding offset to whatever I originally started with? It defaults to something like 1.018, which is too low - and ends up starting at above the VID after disabling settings. I am really having to dump CPU voltage into this thing to get it stable, but it's just too much stress on the board - as that high IO is just power in the VRMs in case the cpu needs it.

What's the best way to go about adjusting voltage from a GOOD stock voltage that hasn't been tweaked? Can I switch out of offset mode? Finally - CPU/nb voltage. I've been keeping it as low as I can - usually 1.20-1.21 - but boosting it does increase performance (but causes VRM overheating). Is there some trade off between vcore and cpu/nb (or NB itself)? Meaning can I lower the cpu voltage, bump the cpu/nb, and be actually evening out my power levels? I suppose it's possible I'm jumping voltage in the wrong direction.

I realized this board doesn't handle power like any other I've used, so I've got to work around it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> More generic, lazy man questions for you all as I'm tearing my hair out trying to get my 8350 stable. Using the MSI 990FXA gaming mobo.
> 
> Blue screens, freezing, and all the fun stuff - but usually only after a few minutes of heavy gaming or something. CPU temps are GREAT (Kraken takes care of them) and I don't go over 40 load. My mobo gets hot, so I'm working on VRM cooling.
> 
> I noticed today that upping my DRAM voltage in the newest bios showed my CPU IO voltage (in bios) as like ... 1.7. I had do take the DRAM down to 1.5 to keep IO below 1.5 as well. I wasn't even aware of that setting until I happened to see it there.
> 
> When I add voltage, am I adding offset to whatever I originally started with? It defaults to something like 1.018, which is too low - and ends up starting at above the VID after disabling settings. I am really having to dump CPU voltage into this thing to get it stable, but it's just too much stress on the board - as that high IO is just power in the VRMs in case the cpu needs it.
> 
> What's the best way to go about adjusting voltage from a GOOD stock voltage that hasn't been tweaked? Can I switch out of offset mode? Finally - CPU/nb voltage. I've been keeping it as low as I can - usually 1.20-1.21 - but boosting it does increase performance (but causes VRM overheating). Is there some trade off between vcore and cpu/nb (or NB itself)? Meaning can I lower the cpu voltage, bump the cpu/nb, and be actually evening out my power levels? I suppose it's possible I'm jumping voltage in the wrong direction.
> 
> I realized this board doesn't handle power like any other I've used, so I've got to work around it.


Leave cpu /nb in auto, the board does a great job of managing that up to 2400mhz nb.
Disable turbo , cool and quiet and disable all power saving features until you stablize your oc or finding the right cpu offset voltage will be impossible.
I've pushed 8 cores over 5 ghz well enough to be IBT stable using the MSI 990 gaming. The board isn't what is holding you back.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> More generic, lazy man questions for you all as I'm tearing my hair out trying to get my 8350 stable. Using the MSI 990FXA gaming mobo.
> 
> Blue screens, freezing, and all the fun stuff - but usually only after a few minutes of heavy gaming or something. CPU temps are GREAT (Kraken takes care of them) and I don't go over 40 load. My mobo gets hot, so I'm working on VRM cooling.
> 
> I noticed today that upping my DRAM voltage in the newest bios showed my CPU IO voltage (in bios) as like ... 1.7. I had do take the DRAM down to 1.5 to keep IO below 1.5 as well. I wasn't even aware of that setting until I happened to see it there.
> 
> When I add voltage, am I adding offset to whatever I originally started with? It defaults to something like 1.018, which is too low - and ends up starting at above the VID after disabling settings. I am really having to dump CPU voltage into this thing to get it stable, but it's just too much stress on the board - as that high IO is just power in the VRMs in case the cpu needs it.
> 
> What's the best way to go about adjusting voltage from a GOOD stock voltage that hasn't been tweaked? Can I switch out of offset mode? Finally - CPU/nb voltage. I've been keeping it as low as I can - usually 1.20-1.21 - but boosting it does increase performance (but causes VRM overheating). Is there some trade off between vcore and cpu/nb (or NB itself)? Meaning can I lower the cpu voltage, bump the cpu/nb, and be actually evening out my power levels? I suppose it's possible I'm jumping voltage in the wrong direction.
> 
> I realized this board doesn't handle power like any other I've used, so I've got to work around it.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave cpu /nb in auto, the board does a great job of managing that up to 2400mhz nb.
> Disable turbo , cool and quiet and disable all power saving features until you stablize your oc or finding the right cpu offset voltage will be impossible.
> I've pushed 8 cores over 5 ghz well enough to be IBT stable using the MSI 990 gaming. The board isn't what is holding you back.
Click to expand...

I flashed the bios again, and now the IO voltage is gone. I can adjust Dram but I have left it at 1.5. I think I had a bad bios image - basically it was just loading the VRMs with extra power, and heating them up. The CPU was only getting a percentage of it, until it spiked - or tripped the VRM overheat protection. I'm figuring out working the offsets now, and the tricky part was starting from the VID (I got as close as I could). I was able to do 4.5ghz stable multi only with about 1.42v instead of 1.47. I Wish I could switch offset to manual and be rid of it!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> More generic, lazy man questions for you all as I'm tearing my hair out trying to get my 8350 stable. Using the MSI 990FXA gaming mobo.
> 
> Blue screens, freezing, and all the fun stuff - but usually only after a few minutes of heavy gaming or something. CPU temps are GREAT (Kraken takes care of them) and I don't go over 40 load. My mobo gets hot, so I'm working on VRM cooling.
> 
> I noticed today that upping my DRAM voltage in the newest bios showed my CPU IO voltage (in bios) as like ... 1.7. I had do take the DRAM down to 1.5 to keep IO below 1.5 as well. I wasn't even aware of that setting until I happened to see it there.
> 
> When I add voltage, am I adding offset to whatever I originally started with? It defaults to something like 1.018, which is too low - and ends up starting at above the VID after disabling settings. I am really having to dump CPU voltage into this thing to get it stable, but it's just too much stress on the board - as that high IO is just power in the VRMs in case the cpu needs it.
> 
> What's the best way to go about adjusting voltage from a GOOD stock voltage that hasn't been tweaked? Can I switch out of offset mode? Finally - CPU/nb voltage. I've been keeping it as low as I can - usually 1.20-1.21 - but boosting it does increase performance (but causes VRM overheating). Is there some trade off between vcore and cpu/nb (or NB itself)? Meaning can I lower the cpu voltage, bump the cpu/nb, and be actually evening out my power levels? I suppose it's possible I'm jumping voltage in the wrong direction.
> 
> I realized this board doesn't handle power like any other I've used, so I've got to work around it.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave cpu /nb in auto, the board does a great job of managing that up to 2400mhz nb.
> Disable turbo , cool and quiet and disable all power saving features until you stablize your oc or finding the right cpu offset voltage will be impossible.
> I've pushed 8 cores over 5 ghz well enough to be IBT stable using the MSI 990 gaming. The board isn't what is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I flashed the bios again, and now the IO voltage is gone. I can adjust Dram but I have left it at 1.5. I think I had a bad bios image - basically it was just loading the VRMs with extra power, and heating them up. The CPU was only getting a percentage of it, until it spiked - or tripped the VRM overheat protection. I'm figuring out working the offsets now, and the tricky part was starting from the VID (I got as close as I could). I was able to do 4.5ghz stable multi only with about 1.42v instead of 1.47. I Wish I could switch offset to manual and be rid of it!
Click to expand...

That's why you have to disable all the power saving features - that will give you the base voltage to work from. That should give you basically what you are looking for. As you get close to 1.5 volts to the cpu , you may need to disable cpu smart protection to go higher.
The VRMS are remarkably cool on the ones I've had , you might have bad contact with the heatsinks or may have damaged the board by adding too much offset ( adding to the base voltage for 1.4 ghz in bios - when cnq auto'd to normal speeds it overvolted the crap out of it).


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> More generic, lazy man questions for you all as I'm tearing my hair out trying to get my 8350 stable. Using the MSI 990FXA gaming mobo.
> 
> Blue screens, freezing, and all the fun stuff - but usually only after a few minutes of heavy gaming or something. CPU temps are GREAT (Kraken takes care of them) and I don't go over 40 load. My mobo gets hot, so I'm working on VRM cooling.
> 
> I noticed today that upping my DRAM voltage in the newest bios showed my CPU IO voltage (in bios) as like ... 1.7. I had do take the DRAM down to 1.5 to keep IO below 1.5 as well. I wasn't even aware of that setting until I happened to see it there.
> 
> When I add voltage, am I adding offset to whatever I originally started with? It defaults to something like 1.018, which is too low - and ends up starting at above the VID after disabling settings. I am really having to dump CPU voltage into this thing to get it stable, but it's just too much stress on the board - as that high IO is just power in the VRMs in case the cpu needs it.
> 
> What's the best way to go about adjusting voltage from a GOOD stock voltage that hasn't been tweaked? Can I switch out of offset mode? Finally - CPU/nb voltage. I've been keeping it as low as I can - usually 1.20-1.21 - but boosting it does increase performance (but causes VRM overheating). Is there some trade off between vcore and cpu/nb (or NB itself)? Meaning can I lower the cpu voltage, bump the cpu/nb, and be actually evening out my power levels? I suppose it's possible I'm jumping voltage in the wrong direction.
> 
> I realized this board doesn't handle power like any other I've used, so I've got to work around it.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave cpu /nb in auto, the board does a great job of managing that up to 2400mhz nb.
> Disable turbo , cool and quiet and disable all power saving features until you stablize your oc or finding the right cpu offset voltage will be impossible.
> I've pushed 8 cores over 5 ghz well enough to be IBT stable using the MSI 990 gaming. The board isn't what is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I flashed the bios again, and now the IO voltage is gone. I can adjust Dram but I have left it at 1.5. I think I had a bad bios image - basically it was just loading the VRMs with extra power, and heating them up. The CPU was only getting a percentage of it, until it spiked - or tripped the VRM overheat protection. I'm figuring out working the offsets now, and the tricky part was starting from the VID (I got as close as I could). I was able to do 4.5ghz stable multi only with about 1.42v instead of 1.47. I Wish I could switch offset to manual and be rid of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you have to disable all the power saving features - that will give you the base voltage to work from. That should give you basically what you are looking for. As you get close to 1.5 volts to the cpu , you may need to disable cpu smart protection to go higher.
> The VRMS are remarkably cool on the ones I've had , you might have bad contact with the heatsinks or may have damaged the board by adding too much offset ( adding to the base voltage for 1.4 ghz in bios - when cnq auto'd to normal speeds it overvolted the crap out of it).
Click to expand...

I've done that from the get go, c1e, c6, smart protector, c&c are always off before I start an overclock. It just doesn't pick up a solid VID for the base after that. I had it sit at 1.018 @ 4.00ghz after disabling everything and resetting at one point. Didn't boot to that, as I changed it, but It forces guestimation. Sometimes its base is 1.42, 1.43, 1.38...who knows. It's crappy to not have a solid voltage # in front of you - the ones shown in bios are frequently not whats really delivered either. Plus, you don't get to choose LLC options, OR even see them - you guess.


----------



## tashcz

Try 1.45V and 4.5GHz. As far as LLC goes, we'll see what we can do once you boot up your OC'd PC and see the vdroop. After that run IBT or Prime and check the temps using HWinfo or HWmonitor.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> More generic, lazy man questions for you all as I'm tearing my hair out trying to get my 8350 stable. Using the MSI 990FXA gaming mobo.
> 
> Blue screens, freezing, and all the fun stuff - but usually only after a few minutes of heavy gaming or something. CPU temps are GREAT (Kraken takes care of them) and I don't go over 40 load. My mobo gets hot, so I'm working on VRM cooling.
> 
> I noticed today that upping my DRAM voltage in the newest bios showed my CPU IO voltage (in bios) as like ... 1.7. I had do take the DRAM down to 1.5 to keep IO below 1.5 as well. I wasn't even aware of that setting until I happened to see it there.
> 
> When I add voltage, am I adding offset to whatever I originally started with? It defaults to something like 1.018, which is too low - and ends up starting at above the VID after disabling settings. I am really having to dump CPU voltage into this thing to get it stable, but it's just too much stress on the board - as that high IO is just power in the VRMs in case the cpu needs it.
> 
> What's the best way to go about adjusting voltage from a GOOD stock voltage that hasn't been tweaked? Can I switch out of offset mode? Finally - CPU/nb voltage. I've been keeping it as low as I can - usually 1.20-1.21 - but boosting it does increase performance (but causes VRM overheating). Is there some trade off between vcore and cpu/nb (or NB itself)? Meaning can I lower the cpu voltage, bump the cpu/nb, and be actually evening out my power levels? I suppose it's possible I'm jumping voltage in the wrong direction.
> 
> I realized this board doesn't handle power like any other I've used, so I've got to work around it.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave cpu /nb in auto, the board does a great job of managing that up to 2400mhz nb.
> Disable turbo , cool and quiet and disable all power saving features until you stablize your oc or finding the right cpu offset voltage will be impossible.
> I've pushed 8 cores over 5 ghz well enough to be IBT stable using the MSI 990 gaming. The board isn't what is holding you back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I flashed the bios again, and now the IO voltage is gone. I can adjust Dram but I have left it at 1.5. I think I had a bad bios image - basically it was just loading the VRMs with extra power, and heating them up. The CPU was only getting a percentage of it, until it spiked - or tripped the VRM overheat protection. I'm figuring out working the offsets now, and the tricky part was starting from the VID (I got as close as I could). I was able to do 4.5ghz stable multi only with about 1.42v instead of 1.47. I Wish I could switch offset to manual and be rid of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why you have to disable all the power saving features - that will give you the base voltage to work from. That should give you basically what you are looking for. As you get close to 1.5 volts to the cpu , you may need to disable cpu smart protection to go higher.
> The VRMS are remarkably cool on the ones I've had , you might have bad contact with the heatsinks or may have damaged the board by adding too much offset ( adding to the base voltage for 1.4 ghz in bios - when cnq auto'd to normal speeds it overvolted the crap out of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done that from the get go, c1e, c6, smart protector, c&c are always off before I start an overclock. It just doesn't pick up a solid VID for the base after that. I had it sit at 1.018 @ 4.00ghz after disabling everything and resetting at one point. Didn't boot to that, as I changed it, but It forces guestimation. Sometimes its base is 1.42, 1.43, 1.38...who knows. It's crappy to not have a solid voltage # in front of you - the ones shown in bios are frequently not whats really delivered either. Plus, you don't get to choose LLC options, OR even see them - you guess.
Click to expand...

You might have better luck using control center if you are having troubles dealing with the oc in bios. It works pretty well other than you have to apply the settings at each boot, but I just put it to sleep and it works very well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might have better luck using control center if you are having troubles dealing with the oc in bios. It works pretty well other than you have to apply the settings at each boot, but I just put it to sleep and it works very well.


You don't have half the amount of rep you deserve for the sheer amount of help you give to people, you know that right?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You don't have half the amount of rep you deserve for the sheer amount of help you give to people, you know that right?


Agree, unfortunately you don't always get what you deserve.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree, unfortunately you don't always get what you deserve.


But you can always give what someone deserves.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree, unfortunately you don't always get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> But you can always give what someone deserves.
Click to expand...

Mus.....when did you become wise?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree, unfortunately you don't always get what you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> But you can always give what someone deserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mus.....when did you become wise?
Click to expand...

You guys have been good teachers, ya know!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But you can always give what someone deserves.


Yes but if that is wise is another question









Some people deserve more than they receive is a very broad thing you know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But you can always give what someone deserves.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Mus.....when did you become wise?


Haha, i was thinking the same thing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> But you can always give what someone deserves.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You guys have been good teachers, ya know!


That's the only correct answer


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You might have better luck using control center if you are having troubles dealing with the oc in bios. It works pretty well other than you have to apply the settings at each boot, but I just put it to sleep and it works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have half the amount of rep you deserve for the sheer amount of help you give to people, you know that right?
Click to expand...

I dunno about that , but I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Alastair

I beg forgiveness from the motherboard Gods. For I have sinned. It seems my modding of VRM heatsink was less then perfect. The contact was very poor. Surprised my board hasn't blown yet.



Well. In goes a .5mm Arctic cooling thermal pad in there.


----------



## greg1313

hello guys i need same ideas here im trying to oc my fx 8320 to 4.50Ghz but i cant pass intelburn or prime

mobo: gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
psu : corsair cx750m
ram: kingoston hyper xsavage 1866 (in all of my oc test i have it only in auto at 1600hz with no xmp)

so i started from 4Ghz :

1) 4Ghz 1.3875V(stock) pass
2) 4.10Ghz 1.3875V (same) pass
3) 4.20 Ghz 1.40625V pass
4) 4.30Ghz 1.44375 pass
5) 4.40Ghz 1.47500V pass

but for 4.50 until 1.500V i cant pass ibt or prime

need to try raise up nb core voltage or cpu pll?all stettings in bios is at stock volts except from llc (medium) and cpu vcore
all power saving settings is off too
I have read on internet bad things about my m/b and i dont know if my m/b is the problem or bad chip

any ideas guys ?


----------



## greg1313

hello guys i need same ideas here im trying to oc my fx 8320 to 4.50Ghz but i cant pass intelburn or prime

mobo: gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
psu : corsair cx750m
ram: kingoston hyper xsavage 1866 (in all of my oc test i have it only in auto at 1600hz with no xmp)

so i started from 4Ghz :

1) 4Ghz 1.3875V(stock) (HWmonitor read :1.356v~1.404v min/max) pass
2) 4.10Ghz 1.3875V (same) (HWmonitor read :1.356v~1.404v min/max) pass
3) 4.20 Ghz 1.40625V (HWmonitor read :1.380v~1.428v min/max) pass
4) 4.30Ghz 1.44375V (HWmonitor read :1.416v~1.469 min/max) pass
5) 4.40Ghz 1.47500V (HWmonitor read :1.452v~1.488v min/max)pass

but for 4.50 until 1.500V i cant pass ibt or prime

need to try raise up nb core voltage or cpu pll?all settings in bios is at stock volts except from llc (medium) and cpu vcore
all power saving settings is off too
I have read on internet bad things about my m/b and i dont know if my m/b is the problem or bad chip
temps is good too like 50/54c

any ideas guys?

*ps sorry for double post internet lag here*


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> hello guys i need same ideas here im trying to oc my fx 8320 to 4.50Ghz but i cant pass intelburn or prime
> 
> mobo: gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
> psu : corsair cx750m
> ram: kingoston hyper xsavage 1866 (in all of my oc test i have it only in auto at 1600hz with no xmp)
> 
> so i started from 4Ghz :
> 
> 1) 4Ghz 1.3875V(stock) (HWmonitor read :1.356v~1.404v min/max) pass
> 2) 4.10Ghz 1.3875V (same) (HWmonitor read :1.356v~1.404v min/max) pass
> 3) 4.20 Ghz 1.40625V (HWmonitor read :1.380v~1.428v min/max) pass
> 4) 4.30Ghz 1.44375V (HWmonitor read :1.416v~1.469 min/max) pass
> 5) 4.40Ghz 1.47500V (HWmonitor read :1.452v~1.488v min/max)pass
> 
> but for 4.50 until 1.500V i cant pass ibt or prime
> 
> need to try raise up nb core voltage or cpu pll?all settings in bios is at stock volts except from llc (medium) and cpu vcore
> all power saving settings is off too
> I have read on internet bad things about my m/b and i dont know if my m/b is the problem or bad chip
> temps is good too like 50/54c
> 
> any ideas guys?
> 
> *ps sorry for double post internet lag here*


The max. safe voltage for the FX Chips is 1.55 V (see page 1 of this thread), so you've still got a bit of headroom there, although you might reach the max. temp of 62°C before you reach the max. Voltage.
Try some more voltage


----------



## greg1313

yes i have read it that but thats mean that if in future i want to buy water cooling i will stick 4.50 cause vcore max..i just want to be sure that the problem isnt my m/b or something else
think about: my mobo ram voltage 1,500 >read 1.488 and for 1.500 need to put 1.525 in bios ..dont know its a little weird. or vrm heat cant be sure cause my mobo dont have sensor and a lot post with this mobo have same problems (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> yes i have read it that but thats mean that if in future i want to buy water cooling i will stick 4.50 cause vcore max..i just want to be sure that the problem isnt my m/b or something else
> think about: my mobo ram voltage 1,500 >read 1.488 and for 1.500 need to put 1.525 in bios ..dont know its a little weird. or vrm heat cant be sure cause my mobo dont have sensor and a lot post with this mobo have same problems (sorry for my bad english)


As far as I know the Gigabyte UD3 is not the best Mainboard for overclocking, personally I've only used a Gigabyte UD5 (which was fine for OC'ing, but not as good as an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2), so I can't say how they compare, maybe another OCN member can tell us how good the UD3 is for OC'ing in comparison with other boards.
The differing voltages in BIOS and windows is normal, it's called "V-Droop" and is very common, please do a google search to learn more. Maybe someone knows a good guide on the subject?
What kind of cooling are you currently using for your CPU?


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> As far as I know the Gigabyte UD3 is not the best Mainboard for overclocking, personally I've only used a Gigabyte UD5 (which was fine for OC'ing, but not as good as an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2), so I can't say how they compare, maybe another OCN member can tell us how good the UD3 is for OC'ing in comparison with other boards.
> The differing voltages in BIOS and windows is normal, it's called "V-Droop" and is very common, please do a google search to learn more. Maybe someone knows a good guide on the subject?
> What kind of cooling are you currently using for your CPU?


yes i know about vdroop i just put it for more detail.i have also test all llc settings and for me medium work good
im with 212 evo and as i have read its easy to do 4.50 with it. the only problem is when we have summer so i have to set it back

i just want to see if i can run 4.50 or more so in future i will buy water cooling and full tower cause if its just a bad chip no point then


----------



## SuperZan

The UD3 is definitely not a prime choice for high overclocks. It's not the absolute worst but finicky BIOS and relatively poor heat management mean that it takes a lot of care to reach the same mid-level OC success as boards like the GD 80 or Sabretooth. That board with that cooling will run hot at the likely voltage needed for 4.5GHz, I would try to apply more cooling to the VRM area if possible. Direct air on that area, with good case airflow generally, and perhaps a socket fan on the back with ventilation if you've got the space and the case allows for it. Your voltages should be fine for a stable 4.5 on all but the biggest piggy of a chip. All other things being equal, memory running base spec, NB / HT stock, maybe apply more cooling to the VRM area and rear socket and bump LLC up to high, and bring voltage down to your last successful run to start over from there.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I beg forgiveness from the motherboard Gods. For I have sinned. It seems my modding of VRM heatsink was less then perfect. The contact was very poor. Surprised my board hasn't blown yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well. In goes a .5mm Arctic cooling thermal pad in there.


I have seen that too many times. I believe it is actually quite common and is the reason I like the GD80 so much with its 3rd bolt in the center of the heat sink.

I had a UD3/8350 combo for 6 months that got to 4.5 @ 1.4v. Then the board warped from the heat and the bios died.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have seen that too many times. I believe it is actually quite common and is the reason I like the GD80 so much with its 3rd bolt in the center of the heat sink.
> 
> I had a UD3/8350 combo for 6 months that got to 4.5 @ 1.4v. Then the board warped from the heat and the bios died.


Do you still have that GD-80 board?

I saw that the crosshair formula also has good heat sinks on the vrm. My Sabertooth also has good vrm heat sink but i think it cannot compare to the GD-80 unfortunately.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I beg forgiveness from the motherboard Gods. For I have sinned. It seems my modding of VRM heatsink was less then perfect. The contact was very poor. Surprised my board hasn't blown yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. In goes a .5mm Arctic cooling thermal pad in there.


Just wanted to share, in case you weren't aware. I ran into this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






when installing my VRM/NB WB. Might be something to consider trying.
source: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109820926.pdf


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The UD3 is definitely not a prime choice for high overclocks. It's not the absolute worst but finicky BIOS and relatively poor heat management mean that it takes a lot of care to reach the same mid-level OC success as boards like the GD 80 or Sabretooth. That board with that cooling will run hot at the likely voltage needed for 4.5GHz, I would try to apply more cooling to the VRM area if possible. Direct air on that area, with good case airflow generally, and perhaps a socket fan on the back with ventilation if you've got the space and the case allows for it. Your voltages should be fine for a stable 4.5 on all but the biggest piggy of a chip. All other things being equal, memory running base spec, NB / HT stock, maybe apply more cooling to the VRM area and rear socket and bump LLC up to high, and bring voltage down to your last successful run to start over from there.


i really cant do much for behind of vrm with these case but i have 2 fan on vrm
i tried with llc extreme with 1.41875v (1.428/1.524 min/max in HWmonitro) it was able to pass 5 test but i got error again should i go for more?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




[/SPOILER


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I beg forgiveness from the motherboard Gods. For I have sinned. It seems my modding of VRM heatsink was less then perfect. The contact was very poor. Surprised my board hasn't blown yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well. In goes a .5mm Arctic cooling thermal pad in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that too many times. I believe it is actually quite common and is the reason I like the GD80 so much with its 3rd bolt in the center of the heat sink.
> 
> I had a UD3/8350 combo for 6 months that got to 4.5 @ 1.4v. Then the board warped from the heat and the bios died.
Click to expand...

yes but in this case it was my own fault. Not ASUS's fault. I modded the VRM heatsink to accept screws Instead of push pins. And I thought that contact would be good enough for me to replace the thermal pads with TIM. But alas it was not.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> i really cant do much for behind of vrm with these case but i have 2 fan on vrm
> i tried with llc extreme with 1.41875v (1.428/1.524 min/max in HWmonitro) it was able to pass 5 test but i got error again should i go for more?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


It's progress, I'd try it. Just mind temps and ensure volts don't cross the 1.55v threshold. Does your BIOS give you the numeric option for LLC (can't remember which BIOS # had those options)? If so, a setting of 10-20 should back the overvoltage off a bit while counteracting vdroop.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's progress, I'd try it. Just mind temps and ensure volts don't cross the 1.55v threshold. Does your BIOS give you the numeric option for LLC (can't remember which BIOS # had those options)? If so, a setting of 10-20 should back the overvoltage off a bit while counteracting vdroop.


i havent these option in my bios its just (normal,medium,low,extreme) i think ashrock have this option (not sure)
its possible with my ud3 need 1.5+vcore for 4.50ghz and with new one like asus need less?or its just cpu?
also i tried llc medium and 1.50625 i had 8 pass less temp (like -2c ) but fail again


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Do you still have that GD-80 board?
> 
> I saw that the crosshair formula also has good heat sinks on the vrm. My Sabertooth also has good vrm heat sink but i think it cannot compare to the GD-80 unfortunately.


Yes I still have it on the shelf. The only reason I'm not using it is that I could not quite get the big 5 oh with it. Actually just today I stumbled across something that might get it to 5. I dropped the ram and CPU/NB voltages down close to stock and picked up some stability along with lower temperatures. If that works for the GD80 it might be enough to get it to 5. That would be my ideal setup.

One trick I used was to glue a rubber block between the motherboard and the case in order to force it to stay straight. While I was lucky it didn't strip out any mounting screws it did help, but that board was already dying.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> i really cant do much for behind of vrm with these case but i have 2 fan on vrm
> i tried with llc extreme with 1.41875v (1.428/1.524 min/max in HWmonitro) it was able to pass 5 test but i got error again should i go for more?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


Man I can tell you something. I owned a bad board and a mid OC capable CPU, on a bad board, it was hell to get it to 4.3GHz stable. When I got the Sabertooth I achieved 4.7GHz stable with 1.47V as I remember.

Now I got a mid range board and a well CPU and 4.7GHz takes me 1.41V idle and 1.44-1.45V under load. So it's more of a combo thing, though I had a bad CPU with this mid range board and 1.55V was needed for 4.5GHz stable.

If I were you, since you're planning on getting water cooling and stuff if it's just a mobo thing, I'd save that money for something newer right now. If you really want your FX, either try it on a good board, or buy a better board and see what happens. If it fails, what the heck, you spent a bit of money, spend another 100$+ for a new 8320E or 8370E or whatever you can get cheap.

With FX's you get expensive good boards and cheap CPU's and a lot of luck involved. If you wait for Zen or go Intel, one of those factors will go away. If you get a 4690K or even a 4 series i7 you won't need to OC it at start, and that combo can even cost less that water cooling + Sabertooth/CHVZ/Aura + a new FX chip that can cost about 100$ + 200$ + 150$ = 450$. You can get the 4690K for 200ish $ probably and a decent board for 100-150$. Thats a 100$ less with what you can invest in an i7.

Overall math shows maybe overclocking FX's isn't the cheapest options if you consider you might not always get what you want and the fact that you need a highest end board if you wanna go over 4.7GHz.


----------



## tashcz

Another thing to note, I can see you have a .100V difference between idle and load. I used to have that on Aura when I first got it, thought it was good but it wasn't. My PC was rock stable at load but leave it on desktop for half an hour and it would crash.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> i really cant do much for behind of vrm with these case but i have 2 fan on vrm
> i tried with llc extreme with 1.41875v (1.428/1.524 min/max in HWmonitro) it was able to pass 5 test but i got error again should i go for more?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


What's the CPU-NB Voltage at this run?

In my experience, VCore (low of) will switch the result to a + positive sign from the previous result. CPU-NB, on the other hand, will result in sporadic values of the same (+) or (-) sign. It can either be too low or too high CPU-NB as well.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What's the CPU-NB Voltage at this run?
> 
> In my experience, VCore (low of) will switch the result to a + positive sign from the previous result. CPU-NB, on the other hand, will result in sporadic values of the same (+) or (-) sign. It can either be too low or too high CPU-NB as well.


nb core/nv vol its on stock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Another thing to note, I can see you have a .100V difference between idle and load. I used to have that on Aura when I first got it, thought it was good but it wasn't. My PC was rock stable at load but leave it on desktop for half an hour and it would crash.


i heard that cpu pll voltage can help vdroop but i dont know

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Man I can tell you something. I owned a bad board and a mid OC capable CPU, on a bad board, it was hell to get it to 4.3GHz stable. When I got the Sabertooth I achieved 4.7GHz stable with 1.47V as I remember.
> 
> Now I got a mid range board and a well CPU and 4.7GHz takes me 1.41V idle and 1.44-1.45V under load. So it's more of a combo thing, though I had a bad CPU with this mid range board and 1.55V was needed for 4.5GHz stable.
> 
> If I were you, since you're planning on getting water cooling and stuff if it's just a mobo thing, I'd save that money for something newer right now. If you really want your FX, either try it on a good board, or buy a better board and see what happens. If it fails, what the heck, you spent a bit of money, spend another 100$+ for a new 8320E or 8370E or whatever you can get cheap.
> 
> With FX's you get expensive good boards and cheap CPU's and a lot of luck involved. If you wait for Zen or go Intel, one of those factors will go away. If you get a 4690K or even a 4 series i7 you won't need to OC it at start, and that combo can even cost less that water cooling + Sabertooth/CHVZ/Aura + a new FX chip that can cost about 100$ + 200$ + 150$ = 450$. You can get the 4690K for 200ish $ probably and a decent board for 100-150$. Thats a 100$ less with what you can invest in an i7.
> 
> Overall math shows maybe overclocking FX's isn't the cheapest options if you consider you might not always get what you want and the fact that you need a highest end board if you wanna go over 4.7GHz.


i understand your point and i think fx8320 will be my last build on amd..if needed new built i will go for i7k or something


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ive noticed past 4.5 all of my boards especially the asrock needed cpu/nb bump to at least 1.25 the asrock needed 1.3 cpu/nb at 4.6 1.48 voltage with two sticks 2133 cl9 ram...also slightly overvolted to 1.65

My saber needs 1.35 cpu/nb to stabilize 4.8 at the same 1.48 voltage but its a different cpu an 8320 instead of an 8320e


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ive noticed past 4.5 all of my boards especially the asrock needed cpu/nb bump to at least 1.25 the asrock needed 1.3 cpu/nb at 4.6 1.48 voltage with two sticks 2133 cl9 ram...also slightly overvolted to 1.65
> 
> My saber needs 1.35 cpu/nb to stabilize 4.8 at the same 1.48 voltage but its a different cpu an 8320 instead of an 8320e


cpu/nb on gb ud3 its nb core or nb voltage?

right now im testing nb core its 1.3000 now still cant pass with 4.50ghz i have to do more tests


----------



## mus1mus

Set both to manual of 1.25V

Also bump the RAM Voltage to about 1.65


----------



## Mega Man

Nb core = cpu/nb=Imc on gigabyte

NB voltage is the nb


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Set both to manual of 1.25V
> 
> Also bump the RAM Voltage to about 1.65




nb volt to 1.25 too??


----------



## mus1mus

Yes.

As Mega said.

Also, try not to use Extreme LLC. IIRC, Medium offers the least overshoot. It's important that you control the amount of flactuation on the VCore as well as CPU-NB or NB Core.

NB Core is very sensitive to Voltage. Too low, and too high would cause instability.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> As Mega said.
> 
> Also, try not to use Extreme LLC. IIRC, Medium offers the least overshoot. It's important that you control the amount of flactuation on the VCore as well as CPU-NB or NB Core.
> 
> NB Core is very sensitive to Voltage. Too low, and too high would cause instability.


hmm not bad but i have to do more test (not only in hight level) and try to undervolt vcore maybe


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







but if i have fail again what should i do?

**** at very hight lvl i had faiure again


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> hmm not bad but i have to do more test (not only in hight level) and try to undervolt vcore maybe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if i have fail again what should i do?
> 
> **** at very hight lvl i had faiure again


I would put my money on either your CPU-NB voltage (NB Core) or your RAM. What size is that kit, 2x4, 4x4 or 2x8?


----------



## greg1313

its 2x4 kingston 1600 and 1866 with xmp hyperx savage

https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-HyperX-1866MHz-Non-ECC-HX318C9SRK2/dp/B00N8H07QE

in bios i have set manual 1600 and timings


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I would put my money on either your CPU-NB voltage (NB Core) or your RAM. What size is that kit, 2x4, 4x4 or 2x8?


its 2x4 kingston 1600 and 1866 with xmp hyperx savage

https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-HyperX-1866MHz-Non-ECC-HX318C9SRK2/dp/B00N8H07QE

in bios i have set manual 1600 and timings


----------



## Johan45

Best not to mix kits. Hard to say if the IC are the same under the spreaders. Take one set out and try again


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Best not to mix kits. Hard to say if the IC are the same under the spreaders. Take one set out and try again


before kingston i had 1 stick of 4gb (corsair )but i will give a shot

edit :*no luck too* :/


----------



## Johan45

Can you post SPD tabs for your rams sticks. I have no idea what you've got .
I went back and read some more. I think you just have a bum 8320 and the next 100 MHz is just going to take a lot of volts. My first 8350 was like that. I managed 4.5 at 1.45v but after that it just climbed way too fast and was too much for my 240 AIO


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Can you post SPD tabs for your rams sticks. I have no idea what you've got .
> I went back and read some more. I think you just have a bum 8320 and the next 100 MHz is just going to take a lot of volts. My first 8350 was like that. I managed 4.5 at 1.45v but after that it just climbed way too fast and was too much for my 240 AIO


here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







so if my cpu need more than 1.500v for 4.50ghz its bad


----------



## Johan45

Your CPU is already running 1GHz above it's factory clocks. These CPUs are binned that way for a reason. Especially if it's an older one they all took more voltage. It's not necessarily "bad" just not great. Most of the newer ones will reacg 5.0 with that voltage that's all.
Have you tried using the DOCP setting in your BIOS for the ram?
If it were me I'd get 4.4 or 4.5 stable and stop there with the voltage you are using now I doubt you can go higher.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Your CPU is already running 1GHz above it's factory clocks. These CPUs are binned that way for a reason. Especially if it's an older one they all took more voltage. It's not necessarily "bad" just not great. Most of the newer ones will reacg 5.0 with that voltage that's all.
> Have you tried using the DOCP setting in your BIOS for the ram?
> If it were me I'd get 4.4 or 4.5 stable and stop there with the voltage you are using now I doubt you can go higher.


cant find this option


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

On that board I guess it's the extreme memory profile. It sets timings and ram speed for you.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On that board I guess it's the extreme memory profile. It sets timings and ram speed for you.


well seems game over for me
i tried again run test at 4.40ghz(1.452~1.488v min/max) and i cant pass either


----------



## Johan45

You can try bumping up the NB core voltage higher. It's good up to 1.45v on air cooling. I have seen other CPUs have difficulty with 16 GB of ram especially kingston.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> well seems game over for me
> i tried again run test at 4.40ghz(1.452~1.488v min/max) and i cant pass either


Post the result of the IBT run.


----------



## cssorkinman

Question for the Ram guru's out there.

What would cause my write speed to be about half what it should be in AIDA 64?
All other measurements are where they should be, everything reports it to be running in dual channel and it passes stability tests.

I've been struggling with poor performance with the CHV-Z FX 9590 / Fury rig that I put together last week and it seems to be related to memory issues ( the best way to gimp FX performance in my mind). Draw calls aren't quite what they should be, physics in 3 dmark benches etc.

I've had issues with this board before - it's been RMA'd 2 times - otherwise all the other components seem to work fine in other machines .
Can anyone point me to the most likely cause ?


----------



## tashcz

What are you comparing the results you got to? I have a Kingston HyperX kit running at 2200MHz, and I still don't get the results in AIDA64 as the guys from review sites, I get 30% less lets say, even though they ran it at stock of 1866MHz. Think it's AMD messing with us again.

If you had better speeds before, maybe your timings aren't right? When I first put the memory into the Aura, I was like, what the heck, it's automaticly gonna get the timings, and after a few months I went and checked that it wasnt even running CL10 as it was supposed to but CL11 and other timings were loose, so I tightened them up, put up the OC and it worked flawlessly. So I'd check the timings first if you didn't already.

Sorry if this didn't help since I know you are an experienced user and probably checked, but sometimes we all miss an option or two.

EDIT: Could you post the results?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What are you comparing the results you got to? I have a Kingston HyperX kit running at 2200MHz, and I still don't get the results in AIDA64 as the guys from review sites, I get 30% less lets say, even though they ran it at stock of 1866MHz. Think it's AMD messing with us again.
> 
> If you had better speeds before, maybe your timings aren't right? When I first put the memory into the Aura, I was like, what the heck, it's automaticly gonna get the timings, and after a few months I went and checked that it wasnt even running CL10 as it was supposed to but CL11 and other timings were loose, so I tightened them up, put up the OC and it worked flawlessly. So I'd check the timings first if you didn't already.
> 
> Sorry if this didn't help since I know you are an experienced user and probably checked, but sometimes we all miss an option or two.
> 
> EDIT: Could you post the results?


It's being compared to what I get with my other FX/CHV-Z machine using the same ram ( same primary timings etc.) and same versions of AIDA 64 . I'd normally get about 20,000 , but it's in the 10 to 11000 range for writes on AIDA 64.

I can't for the life of me figure out what setting would so drastically reduce write speeds and leave everything else about the same - leads me to believe there is a problem with the board or bios.

If I can't come up with a quick and easy solution, I'll re-flash. If that fails, then i'll probably tear it down and resume testing the Fury on the MSI 990 gaming or perhaps the 990 ud 5.

I appreciate the reply, thank you







.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's being compared to what I get with my other FX/CHV-Z machine using the same ram ( same primary timings etc.) and same versions of AIDA 64 . I'd normally get about 20,000 , but it's in the 10 to 11000 range for writes on AIDA 64.
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out what setting would so drastically reduce write speeds and leave everything else about the same - leads me to believe there is a problem with the board or bios.
> 
> If I can't come up with a quick and easy solution, I'll re-flash. If that fails, then i'll probably tear it down and resume testing the Fury on the MSI 990 gaming or perhaps the 990 ud 5.
> 
> I appreciate the reply, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


HT and NB speeds can have an effect, I know when I used to own a Sabertooth overclocking the NB/HT had a noticable impact on read/write speeds to memory. Maybe try setting those to some values and see what's the max stable you can get? Any chance you can try other RAM?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's being compared to what I get with my other FX/CHV-Z machine using the same ram ( same primary timings etc.) and same versions of AIDA 64 . I'd normally get about 20,000 , but it's in the 10 to 11000 range for writes on AIDA 64.
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out what setting would so drastically reduce write speeds and leave everything else about the same - leads me to believe there is a problem with the board or bios.
> 
> If I can't come up with a quick and easy solution, I'll re-flash. If that fails, then i'll probably tear it down and resume testing the Fury on the MSI 990 gaming or perhaps the 990 ud 5.
> 
> I appreciate the reply, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> HT and NB speeds can have an effect, I know when I used to own a Sabertooth overclocking the NB/HT had a noticable impact on read/write speeds to memory. Maybe try setting those to some values and see what's the max stable you can get? Any chance you can try other RAM?
Click to expand...

I think it's the bios ( or I hope it is ) , doing all sorts of wacky things now - not recognizing my boot drive among other things. I'll re-flash it when I get the time.


----------



## superstition222

Clearing the CMOS might fix it and is less risky than trying to flash an unstable system.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Clearing the CMOS might fix it and is less risky than trying to flash an unstable system.


Always nervous about flashing the bios, even though I've never had a problem because of doing it. I cleared cmos a couple times, still no luck - crossed my fingers and flashed it , so far so good. Gained about 20 fps on my minimums in bf1


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Clearing the CMOS might fix it and is less risky than trying to flash an unstable system.


And that's why I got myself one of those USB BIOS flashing modules you may have seen around.
Easy as pie to use (Once you learn it) and it works great. Much easier and simpler that doing it the normal way and best of all a failed flash doesn't spell disaster since you won't be using the system you are flashing the BIOS chip for with one of these.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Which MBO you have?


May be they won't make any block at this point being the Zen is soon to be out. I would guess to re-die a machine to make one may be to costly and not enough profit in it to turn.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Post the result of the IBT run.


here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Undervolter

Just a heads up for potential Process Lasso users. I had grabbed a limited time offer for free Process Lasso lately. After 2 days of testing, i can now say that it causes IBT AVX to fail.

Longer version. When i switched to my current motherboard, i had made extensive stability tests for the final voltage, both with IBT and Prime. 2 days ago, i thought to run Prime again and...failed...That was really strange, cause in the meantime ambient temp has dropped too, so if anything, the VRM should run cooler now. After 2 days of tests, going back and forth, i can now say that the addition of Process Lasso is what caused IBT to fail. It actually kept failing despite raising vcore in BIOS from 1.325 to 1.35v. It just took longer to fail, but failure was exposed with 20 runs of IBT. Removing Process Lasso, i repeatedly passed 50 runs of IBT AVX with 1.325 (in reality due to vdrop it's more like 1.26v, but 1.325v is in BIOS).

So, a word of caution, if someone is using it, cause it seems that the interference with the process priority, makes IBT fail.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you please use HWInfo64 to monitor?

I will still lean towards CPU-NB or NB-Core Voltage on your mobo being the culprit.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Can you please use HWInfo64 to monitor?
> 
> I will still lean towards CPU-NB or NB-Core Voltage on your mobo being the culprit.


for some reasson it was able to pass now ...really cant understand


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Undervolter

Final safesafe for the VRM:



It's hanging from a single ziptie from the upper right corner (there was no other possible anchor point anywhere near) and it's tightly tied in such way that tends to make lever on the case's frame on the right side, so that the left side of the fan tends to open like a door to the exterior. When the case panel is inserted, it pushes the left side of the fan, back into position and the fan is practically trapped between the case's frame on the right and the case panel on the left. The result is zero vibration with only one ziptie. Zero noise also, since this is the 1000rpm variant.

Even if there is no hole in the side panel, moving air is cooler than stagnant air and eventually the fan should draw some cooler air from the front of the case and the hotter air should slowly move up and escape out from the front of the case.

This should take care of things even in hot months. Also received a bunch of Arctic thermal pads, but i don't have the patience to take everything out and change the pad. In spring i will do that too.

So, at the end, i think the mosfets will keep in the 80C range in worst case scenario. Considering that x264 is about 20W less than the worst case scenario, i think the problem is solved.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> for some reasson it was able to pass now ...really cant understand
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wrong version of ibt is to blame for you passing









you should be getting around 90+Gflops

also your times are way over what they should be on that version


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> wrong version of ibt is to blame for you passing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be getting around 90+Gflops
> 
> also your times are way over what they should be on that version


can you send me link for right version?

(also i have fail on prime too so maybe its no only version)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> can you send me link for right version?


its on the first page of this thread fella, about half way down


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> its on the first page of this thread fella, about half way down


i found it thanks







i will try it now also i did some more tweaks for vrms (i cant do nothing more now with these case)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## superstition222

In my testing with my UD3P I found that angling the VRM fan so it blows halfway through the sink and halfway toward the back is more optimal than having it face down. But, see how good your temps are.


----------



## greg1313

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







now again failure









edit*

3rd run and now pass ...cant understand whats going on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now again failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit*
> 
> 3rd run and now pass ...cant understand whats going on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's probably at the edge of stability. Try 20 runs. I 've also found out that instability is easier to come out if there is some audio playing while i run IBT. Like, i put an mp3 in a loop.


----------



## greg1313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's probably at the edge of stability. Try 20 runs. I 've also found out that instability is easier to come out if there is some audio playing while i run IBT. Like, i put an mp3 in a loop.


ok i will try it but how mp3 can help?







-s


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1313*
> 
> ok i will try it but how mp3 can help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s


I am not sure it will. It does help in my case, maybe because of driver issue that gets finicky or influences the motherboard stability. I don't know why, but it's true. Same thing happens if i play video while i run IBT. It seems that IBT + audio playing is tougher on my motherboard than IBT alone.

There is also the ultimate test. Run 10h custom Blend with 50% RAM. It's tougher than IBT Very High.


----------



## greg1313

hmm with cpu pll to (2.200v) from 2.500(stock)

it was able to pass 10 run so i tried 20 and pass too.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







also i think i notice better temps?not 100% sure


----------



## mihai21ro

What is the normal amount of GFlops for an FX-6300 in IBT ? I get around ~45.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> What is the normal amount of GFlops for an FX-6300 in IBT ? I get around ~45.


did you get ibt off this thread or off the net?

if you got it off the net, its probably the wrong version, dl it off page 1 of this thread and then see how many you get


----------



## mihai21ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> did you get ibt off this thread or off the net?
> 
> if you got it off the net, its probably the wrong version, dl it off page 1 of this thread and then see how many you get


This page.
http://image.prntscr.com/image/afd9f231c40d4afea586abd5d9c058ae.png

So is it a bad value since you say it was the wrong version?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> This page.
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/afd9f231c40d4afea586abd5d9c058ae.png
> 
> So is it a bad value since you say it was the wrong version?


From here http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> This page.
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/afd9f231c40d4afea586abd5d9c058ae.png
> 
> So is it a bad value since you say it was the wrong version?


if you got it from this thread then its going to be the right version


----------



## mihai21ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> From here http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


Yes, from there. So is it a normal value or not?


----------



## mirzet1976

It seems that it is OK but again depends on the speed of CPU, I get 70Gflops when I disable 2 cores at 4.8ghz.
Results are what determines whether it is OC OK or not and GFLOPS how the system is optimized

My - Results - 3.191478e-002


Your - Results - 3.191478e-002


----------



## mihai21ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> It seems that it is OK but again depends on the speed of CPU, I get 70Gflops when I disable 2 cores at 4.8ghz.
> Results are what determines whether it is OC OK or not and GFLOPS how the system is optimized
> 
> My - Results - 3.191478e-002
> 
> 
> Your - Results - 3.191478e-002


Someone recommended me to run IBT on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1616152/can-a-cpu-cause-screen-bluriness-fuzzy-text-in-games/20 , for stability test I guess, because I thought something is wrong with my CPU. So I didn't OC.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> What is the normal amount of GFlops for an FX-6300 in IBT ? I get around ~45.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> This page.
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/afd9f231c40d4afea586abd5d9c058ae.png
> 
> So is it a bad value since you say it was the wrong version?


My FX6350 with default Bios settings other than Dram specs (Bruce in rig sig) looks like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Yes from the OP.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> Someone recommended me to run IBT on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1616152/can-a-cpu-cause-screen-bluriness-fuzzy-text-in-games/20 , for stability test I guess, because I thought something is wrong with my CPU. So I didn't OC.


I actually told you to run IBT AVX at Very high, not at standard like you did. At any case, since you passed (even at standard), i think you can exclude the CPU as source of your problems. When a CPU is defective, it can't do proper math and IBT is very stressful. It would have failed.


----------



## gertruude

to all you yanks out there......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mus1mus

Delidded my 8320.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Delidded my 8320.


pics!


----------



## mus1mus

Was too anxious to check if it will still work than to take some pics.

I was able to try power it up without a memory and a GPU though. It may still be alive. As the ChVFZ didn't report a GPU failure.

Will try tomorrow.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> to all you yanks out there......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Thanks Gertie








Happy November 24th to you ~!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks Gertie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy November 24th to you ~!












i loved your "mental problem" post, made me laugh


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Been a long while since I was last here but I will rejoin this club. Current system specs are below.

Motherboard: MSI 970 GAMING
CPU: AMD FX-8320E BE @ 4.0
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600Mhz 24Gb
CPU Cooler: Cryorig H7
HDD1: WD 1TB 7200
HDD2: Seagate 2Tb 7200
GPU: MSI GAMING X RX 480 8Gb
Case: NZXT S340

Going to do a posting in another thread but awesome to see this is still going strong!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Been a long while since I was last here but I will rejoin this club. Current system specs are below.
> 
> Motherboard: MSI 970 GAMING
> CPU: AMD FX-8320E BE @ 4.0
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600Mhz 24Gb
> CPU Cooler: Cryorig H7
> HDD1: WD 1TB 7200
> HDD2: Seagate 2Tb 7200
> GPU: MSI GAMING X RX 480 8Gb
> Case: NZXT S340
> 
> Going to do a posting in another thread but awesome to see this is still going strong!


welcome back!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> to all you yanks out there......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


Gobble gobble gobble!


----------



## mihai21ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I actually told you to run IBT AVX at Very high, not at standard like you did. At any case, since you passed (even at standard), i think you can exclude the CPU as source of your problems. When a CPU is defective, it can't do proper math and IBT is very stressful. It would have failed.


Wow, my bad. I first ran it at Very High then I had to close it because it was taking too long. Then I let it run over night but forgot to change it to very high again. I'll probably test it again tonight, thanks for noticing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks Gertie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy November 24th to you ~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loved your "mental problem" post, made me laugh
Click to expand...


----------



## Undervolter

Picture from the VRM heatsink of my "problematic" Asrock 970 Extreme3. Admire the state of the art thermal pad and how professionally it was cut and applied by Asrock. Basically, the one row of mosfets is 25-50% not covered by thermal pad. The thermal pad itself, crumbled into pieces in my attempt to remove it. Replaced it with Arctic thermal pad.



Good job, Asrock! No wonder it was throttling at 4Ghz, before i added VRM fan...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Picture from the VRM heatsink of my "problematic" Asrock 970 Extreme3. Admire the state of the art thermal pad and how professionally it was cut and applied by Asrock. Basically, the one row of mosfets is 25-50% not covered by thermal pad. The thermal pad itself, crumbled into pieces in my attempt to remove it. Replaced it with Arctic thermal pad.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, Asrock! No wonder it was throttling at 4Ghz, before i added VRM fan...


Wauw, that is one poor job from Asrock!

Try pulling an GPU apart, i did this with all my GPU's and applied fresh tim which results in much lower temps up to minimum 10c! And the way how they apply it is even worse.. its all over the place and the tim is completely dried up.. Its also very hard to remove from cooler and the GPU die.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw, that is one poor job from Asrock!
> 
> Try pulling an GPU apart, i did this with all my GPU's and applied fresh tim which results in much lower temps up to minimum 10c! And the way how they apply it is even worse.. its all over the place and the tim is completely dried up.. Its also very hard to remove from cooler and the GPU die.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Better to have too much than too little (horrible to say I know but it's true)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Picture from the VRM heatsink of my "problematic" Asrock 970 Extreme3. Admire the state of the art thermal pad and how professionally it was cut and applied by Asrock. Basically, the one row of mosfets is 25-50% not covered by thermal pad. The thermal pad itself, crumbled into pieces in my attempt to remove it. Replaced it with Arctic thermal pad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job, Asrock! No wonder it was throttling at 4Ghz, before i added VRM fan...


Wow......that's crummy, I mean I never expected it to be great but that is just.....bleh


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw, that is one poor job from Asrock!
> 
> Try pulling an GPU apart, i did this with all my GPU's and applied fresh tim which results in much lower temps up to minimum 10c! And the way how they apply it is even worse.. its all over the place and the tim is completely dried up.. Its also very hard to remove from cooler and the GPU die.


Yeah, i 've replaced GPU TIM in 2 cards too. In one things didn't change, but in the other, there was definite improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Better to have too much than too little (horrible to say I know but it's true)
> Wow......that's crummy, I mean I never expected it to be great but that is just.....bleh


It explains why on my older Extreme3 i never had throttling, despite being banged up for years, while this one fresh out of the box was throttling. I also replaced the TIM under the Northbridge. Asrock had a very tough to remove pink TIM. I 've put Ceramique II. The pink TIM was very sticky, at some point i thought i scratched the chipset surface with a screwdriver that i was trying to remove it, but apparently everything still works fine, so i will call it a success. CPU temps also show an improvement after all the pad+tim replacement. Mainly the peak temp that momentarily appears when you stress test. I 'd say it's about 4C down now.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i 've replaced GPU TIM in 2 cards too. In one things didn't change, but in the other, there was definite improvement.
> It explains why on my older Extreme3 i never had throttling, despite being banged up for years, while this one fresh out of the box was throttling. I also replaced the TIM under the Northbridge. Asrock had a very tough to remove pink TIM. I 've put Ceramique II. The pink TIM was very sticky, at some point i thought i scratched the chipset surface with a screwdriver that i was trying to remove it, but apparently everything still works fine, so i will call it a success. CPU temps also show an improvement after all the pad+tim replacement. Mainly the peak temp that momentarily appears when you stress test. I 'd say it's about 4C down now.


Unfortunate t.i.m. job, but nice gains in temp. Over the years I have made it a habit to resurface every heatsink automatically if I'm overclocking a system. Too often it's not up to par,no matter what brand.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Unfortunate t.i.m. job, but nice gains in temp. Over the years I have made it a habit to resurface every heatsink automatically if I'm overclocking a system. Too often it's not up to par,no matter what brand.


Yeah, there is still something odd with this motherboard, because it doesn't behave identically to the older extreme3 i have. I mean, same BIOS settings don't give exactly the same results. However, considering that i started with inability to run 4Ghz on this one without throttling and after several modifications, i 've managed to cool mosfets to acceptable levels and bring down CPU socket temp to "sane" values, it's a positive result for a marginal motherboard, where Asrock has even removed CPU compatibility for 8320 and 8350 after a couple of years from the mobo's release.

Here IBT AVX Very High at the 19th run:



Now i have 22C ambient, but considering that under normal circumstances, the heaviest thing that it may do is x264 encoding, which is 20W less load than IBT, i think that even in summer the situation will be manageable... Worst case scenario, it dies and i have 5 more AM3+ mobos as spare parts that i can replace it with...


----------



## mus1mus

I have scratched GPU dies and even cracked the edges putting and removing a ghetto block. It won't kill the card but apparently affects overclocking if not performance.

I swear to be benching 1525MHz on a 780 before I cracked a couple of it's edges and not getting 1480MHz out of it after that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I have scratched GPU dies and even cracked the edges putting and removing a ghetto block. It won't kill the card but apparently affects overclocking if not performance.
> 
> I swear to be benching 1525MHz on a 780 before I cracked a couple of it's edges and not getting 1480MHz out of it after that.


That's good to know! I am not even sure i scratched it really, maybe a tiny bit near the right margin, but minimal. Everything seems to work though. But as crazy as it sounds, this extreme3 doesn't behave exactly as my older extreme3. It takes more voltage in BIOS to undervolt, the LLC works strangely (in the old one i was disabling it, this one wants it on auto). Also, contrary to my Gigabyte UD3P, the CPU can't work with RAM at T1, so i have to run T2. But other than that, it works. But it's strange... Oh well...


----------



## mus1mus

BIOS and some unknown low level changes maybe.

If you look at AMD FX delidding videos, some guys even use a sandpaper to clean the die from solder residue. Functional Silicon may be buried under some substrate layers you know.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BIOS and some unknown low level changes maybe.


That's the crazy thing, all run the same BIOS (1.80). It's the only one still available for download at Asrock's site too. But it's like as if this one has some VRM modification. The old one, if you disable LLC, you have vdroop. As it should be. This one, if you disable LLC, the voltage goes up. Which isn't normal. As a matter of fact, in all cases in the forum where i was trying to help Asrock users to undervolt, i was always saying "disable LLC". Cause it's what the BIOS says too and because LLC in this Asrock overshoots wildly. So in the old extreme3, in order to have some vdroop, i have LLC disabled. In this one, to have similar behaviour, i have to set it to auto. If i set it disabled, voltage goes slightly up! It's insane... but i 've tested it dozen of times...
Quote:


> If you look at AMD FX delidding videos, some guys even use a sandpaper to clean the die from solder residue. Functional Silicon may be buried under some substrate layers you know.


Even better. I am still on the fence though on whether to buy another spare motherboard too.

*EDIT* : Your explanation of "unknown low level changes", is the only logical at this point. I 've bought 4 Asrock Extreme3s in 2 batches. Maybe this one is of later batch and in the meantime they changed something, without calling it a revision. Later an official R2.0 was released (i have one too), but maybe they changed something in R1.0 without documenting it or calling it new.

In a local shop, i also spotted a "Gigabyte 970 UD3P rev2.1". Which, if you go to Gigabyte's website, it has no separate documentation. There is only a page about rev2.X. Maybe something similar happened to Asrock.


----------



## mus1mus

I can still remember them then regulars calling me out when I first joined the giga 990FX thread. I used Very High LLC IIRC as it was the only setting that allows me to properly predict the VCore Value I can get in Windows from what I set in the BIOS on a UD3R3 saying "That LLC level will overshoot the value like crazy from what you are supposed to get with a lower LLC".

The fact was, any LLC setting introduces overshoot on the Voltage the board applies to the Core. I even have to show them proof of the behaviour as they won't believe why the board reacted that way in my observation.

Well, it's a bit off story but yeah, revisions are just funky stuff the maker does to correct, if not to worsen, certain model's woes.

Asus, by far proven to be on top of their game in terms of mobo design for the past few years for the matter described. I'm not saying this as a fan though. They just make things right at once most of the time.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I can still remember them then regulars calling me out when I first joined the giga 990FX thread. I used Very High LLC IIRC as it was the only setting that allows me to properly predict the VCore Value I can get in Windows from what I set in the BIOS on a UD3R3 saying "That LLC level will overshoot the value like crazy from what you are supposed to get with a lower LLC".
> 
> The fact was, any LLC setting introduces overshoot on the Voltage the board applies to the Core. I even have to show them proof of the behaviour as they won't believe why the board reacted that way in my observation.
> 
> Well, it's a bit off story but yeah, revisions are just funky stuff the maker does to correct, if not to worsen, certain model's woes.
> 
> Asus, by far proven to be on top of their game in terms of mobo design for the past few years for the matter described. I'm not saying this as a fan though. They just make things right at once most of the time.


Yeah, normally LLC will cause some overshoot. However, this Asrock has no "finetuning". It has only "Auto", "enabled", "disabled". And in this newer one, the "disabled" acts as if it was "enabled". In the old mobo, if you put "enabled", you input 1.30v and you get something like 1.45v in reality. Which is why in the BIOS, it says "Set disabled for AM3+, enabled for AM3". Well, in this one, it's all mixed up.

Anyway, this is the thermal pad of my 6+1 phase Biostar TA970 Plus, that throttled even at 3.5Ghz. Not quite as bad as Asrock, however, parts of the pad simply stuck on the mosfets, which raises questions about the pad quality.



After joining 3 slices of Arctic pad (why don't they make them longer):



Now if only i had the patience to try it again to see if it makes any change...But i don't...


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

They have great deals on Humble Bundle now, maybe some of you are interested? DOOM is on sale now and is 67% off!! So you pay 19,79 instead of 59,99! Sounds like a great deal to me.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/?linkID=&mcID=102:5829ff7d486e54ba6734c2bft:5824dda6f7bb513ff19beb47:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016_11_25_Blackfriday2016_Sale&utm_content=CTA_Button


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> They have great deals on Humble Bundle now, maybe some of you are interested? DOOM is on sale now and is 67% off!! So you pay 19,79 instead of 59,99! Sounds like a great deal to me.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/?linkID=&mcID=102:5829ff7d486e54ba6734c2bft:5824dda6f7bb513ff19beb47:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016_11_25_Blackfriday2016_Sale&utm_content=CTA_Button


I suppose it's as good a time as any to pick up Dark Souls III. Cheers


----------



## Mega Man

So, ot quotation, why do other countries use "," for a decimal?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I suppose it's as good a time as any to pick up Dark Souls III. Cheers


I guess it is, happy gaming man









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I suppose it's as good a time as any to pick up Dark Souls III. Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So, ot quotation, why do other countries use "," for a decimal?


What are you revering to? Its simply because we use different languages, languages are very difficult. Its not really an answer but there is no simple answer to that to be honest.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> So, ot quotation, why do other countries use "," for a decimal?


Who knows why the continentals do anything.









Quote: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark


> Evidently : "Later, a "separatrix" (a short, roughly vertical ink stroke) between the units and tenths position became the norm among Arab mathematicians, e.g. 99ˌ95. When this character was typeset, it was convenient to use the existing comma (99,95) or full stop (99.95) instead".
> 
> In France, the full stop was already in use in printing to make Roman numerals more readable, so the comma was chosen.[5] Many other countries, such as Italy, also chose to use the comma to mark the decimal units position.[5] It has been made standard by the ISO for international blueprints.[6] However, English-speaking countries took the comma to separate sequences of three digits. In some countries, a raised dot or dash (upper comma) may be used for grouping or decimal mark; this is particularly common in handwriting.


I suppose some countries decided to run with the continued use of the comma whilst English-speaking countries were accustomed to a centre dot that became the full-stop dot ' . ' with the advent of addin' machines. Apparently, Britain debated the issue during metrication and (wisely) chose the full-stop. It looks as though the full-stop remains endemic to the Anglosphere (minus South Africa) and long-time colonial territories, as well as China. The rest of the world continues on with the baffling use of the comma.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks, you actually helped quite a bit, and yes it was why i wanted to know ( we use the comma to show 3 digits IE 1,000.00 which is why it looks so weird to me ie 1,99. ) at least it makes since now


----------



## mus1mus

Gurty.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, normally LLC will cause some overshoot.


Anandtech's ancient article about LLC, back when it was first being added to boards, warned about overshoot. In fact, the article was pretty negative about LLC overall, arguing that droop is a good thing because it safeguards the CPU from voltage damage from overshoot transients.

But, since then, LLC has become the standard and that same site used the 100% setting when it overclocked (and undervolted) an 8320E.

My experience has been that the right level of LLC minimizes droop and overshoot. Too low a setting and there is a lot of droop. Too high a setting and there is a lot of overvoltage. With the UD3P 2.0 board Medium is optimal. With the Crosshair (the little testing I did), Very High was optimal. With the Z170 ITX/AC, so far, level 2 is optimal.

How good the sensors are on the board... With the CFZ the second set of sensors caught overshoot that the first sensor missed. I bet a lot of seemingly narrow voltage ranges with other boards are illusory because the overshoots aren't being caught by the sensors.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Anandtech's ancient article about LLC, back when it was first being added to boards, warned about overshoot. In fact, the article was pretty negative about LLC overall, arguing that droop is a good thing because it safeguards the CPU from voltage damage from overshoot transients.
> 
> But, since then, LLC has become the standard and that same site used the 100% setting when it overclocked (and undervolted) an 8320E.
> 
> My experience has been that the right level of LLC minimizes droop and overshoot. Too low a setting and there is a lot of droop. Too high a setting and there is a lot of overvoltage. With the UD3P 2.0 board Medium is optimal. With the Crosshair (the little testing I did), Very High was optimal. With the Z170 ITX/AC, so far, level 2 is optimal.
> 
> How good the sensors are on the board... With the CFZ the second set of sensors caught overshoot that the first sensor missed. I bet a lot of seemingly narrow voltage ranges with other boards are illusory because the overshoots aren't being caught by the sensors.


Yes, i actually like vdroop too, for the same reason. I don't mind, since it's not huge anyway for the moderate clocks that i use. The problem gets worse as you shoot for the high clocks, which explains why overclockers like it. The problem with these Asrock boards, is that contrary to ASUS and Gigabyte, the LLC isn't calibrated at all. I mean, i used undervolting values and i found voltage to 1.45v once, with the LLC on. If i had used as input something like 1.4v, it would have produced 1.5v or more probably, even risking to damage the chip. Which is why in the BIOS, Asrock says to disable it for AM3+.

The Gigabyte LLC has various levels, so it's easier to calibrate to something close to the input value.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, normally LLC will cause some overshoot. However, this Asrock has no "finetuning". It has only "Auto", "enabled", "disabled". And in this newer one, the "disabled" acts as if it was "enabled". In the old mobo, if you put "enabled", you input 1.30v and you get something like 1.45v in reality. Which is why in the BIOS, it says "Set disabled for AM3+, enabled for AM3". Well, in this one, it's all mixed up.
> 
> Anyway, this is the thermal pad of my 6+1 phase Biostar TA970 Plus, that throttled even at 3.5Ghz. Not quite as bad as Asrock, however, parts of the pad simply stuck on the mosfets, which raises questions about the pad quality.
> 
> 
> 
> After joining 3 slices of Arctic pad (why don't they make them longer):
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only i had the patience to try it again to see if it makes any change...But i don't...


I had an Extreme 6 FM2 board. I had the same encounter you did. I took off the mosfet heatsink and the thermal pad basically disintegrated.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Gurty.


Nice delid.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Nice delid.


Thanks man. I just tried it with an SMD repair station.

Might do my 8370 too.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I had an Extreme 6 FM2 board. I had the same encounter you did. I took off the mosfet heatsink and the thermal pad basically disintegrated.


Yeah, it appears they try save some cents even by using crap pads... No matter if it pisses the customer, cause here we 're talking about motherboards that throttle at stock. Asrock's was even worse, in case you missed it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63520#post_25670575

I 've received a bunch of Arctic pads and i am now in the process of pre-emptively replacing the pads in all 8 AM3+ motherboards i have. At this point it's not worth to risk it.


----------



## superstition222

I'm not sure how gummy or crumble-prone a thermal pad is when it's taken off really is the test for quality. Fujipoly's two higher-level parts have better ratings than Arctic's, right? The top-end one was said to be rather dry/crumbly by one reviewer.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm not sure how gummy or crumble-prone a thermal pad is when it's taken off really is the test for quality. Fujipoly's two higher-level parts have better ratings than Arctic's, right? The top-end one was said to be rather dry/crumbly by one reviewer.


It's an indication for longevity more than anything, pads that are crummy and fall break apart easy don't last as long as one that have a bit of stretch in them.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's an indication for longevity more than anything, pads that are crummy and fall break apart easy don't last as long as one that have a bit of stretch in them.


What if the board isn't disturbed after it's installed?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, normally LLC will cause some overshoot. However, this Asrock has no "finetuning". It has only "Auto", "enabled", "disabled". And in this newer one, the "disabled" acts as if it was "enabled". In the old mobo, if you put "enabled", you input 1.30v and you get something like 1.45v in reality. Which is why in the BIOS, it says "Set disabled for AM3+, enabled for AM3". Well, in this one, it's all mixed up.
> 
> Anyway, this is the thermal pad of my 6+1 phase Biostar TA970 Plus, that throttled even at 3.5Ghz. Not quite as bad as Asrock, however, parts of the pad simply stuck on the mosfets, which raises questions about the pad quality.
> 
> 
> 
> After joining 3 slices of Arctic pad (why don't they make them longer):
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only i had the patience to try it again to see if it makes any change...But i don't...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Anandtech's ancient article about LLC, back when it was first being added to boards, warned about overshoot. In fact, the article was pretty negative about LLC overall, arguing that droop is a good thing because it safeguards the CPU from voltage damage from overshoot transients.
> 
> But, since then, LLC has become the standard and that same site used the 100% setting when it overclocked (and undervolted) an 8320E.
> 
> My experience has been that the right level of LLC minimizes droop and overshoot. Too low a setting and there is a lot of droop. Too high a setting and there is a lot of overvoltage. With the UD3P 2.0 board Medium is optimal. With the Crosshair (the little testing I did), Very High was optimal. With the Z170 ITX/AC, so far, level 2 is optimal.
> 
> How good the sensors are on the board... With the CFZ the second set of sensors caught overshoot that the first sensor missed. I bet a lot of seemingly narrow voltage ranges with other boards are illusory because the overshoots aren't being caught by the sensors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yes, i actually like vdroop too, for the same reason. I don't mind, since it's not huge anyway for the moderate clocks that i use. The problem gets worse as you shoot for the high clocks, which explains why overclockers like it. The problem with these Asrock boards, is that contrary to ASUS and Gigabyte, the LLC isn't calibrated at all. I mean, i used undervolting values and i found voltage to 1.45v once, with the LLC on. If i had used as input something like 1.4v, it would have produced 1.5v or more probably, even risking to damage the chip. Which is why in the BIOS, Asrock says to disable it for AM3+.
> 
> The Gigabyte LLC has various levels, so it's easier to calibrate to something close to the input value.


The 890 ASRock I had did the same thing, llc effect was exactly opposite of what Asus does. I just figured it was a translation thing. Make sure you dig through the whole bios drop down menus. Mine had auto/enable/disable for llc, but then a side menu had options for fine tuning. I think about 30% was the sweet spot.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's an indication for longevity more than anything, pads that are crummy and fall break apart easy don't last as long as one that have a bit of stretch in them.
> 
> 
> 
> What if the board isn't disturbed after it's installed?
Click to expand...

Heat causes degradation.

Same principle as thermal paste.

Physically moving something just accelerates it.


----------



## Mega Man

I will disagree slightly, the material determines how it behaves, and thermal properties

how it behave after use does not determine thermal properties

Dryness may or may not impact thermal properties for better or worse


----------



## mihai21ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I actually told you to run IBT AVX at Very high, not at standard like you did. At any case, since you passed (even at standard), i think you can exclude the CPU as source of your problems. When a CPU is defective, it can't do proper math and IBT is very stressful. It would have failed.


Ran IBT at very high, passed the test and the speed is around 50 gflops compared to the 47 I was getting with standard. It also takes 150s instead of the 20s on standard for each test.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> Ran IBT at very high, passed the test and the speed is around 50 gflops compared to the 47 I was getting with standard. It also takes 150s instead of the 20s on standard for each test.


The Very High setting tests more ram, this will take longer. That's just inherent from the level of test you're choosing to run.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> Ran IBT at very high, passed the test and the speed is around 50 gflops compared to the 47 I was getting with standard. It also takes 150s instead of the 20s on standard for each test.


you need the avx version otherwise you will pass easily then crash...avx instruction set actually stresses the fx line non avx is like using a benchmark for a game to determine stabilty it doesnt stress it enough in nearly all cases


----------



## superstition222

People prefer to use Prime 27.9 with FX because it doesn't rely on AVX for the FX I thought.


----------



## mus1mus

that's an L-O-L!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> People prefer to use Prime 27.9 with FX because it doesn't rely on AVX for the FX I thought.


they ise non avx for intel iirc...avx is one of the touted instruction sets for fx series


----------



## cssorkinman

Reasons to feel good about having an FX 8xxx instead of an Intel quad


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






4790k 290X 64 player BF1 st quentin map stock clocks HT disabled.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Reasons to feel good about having an FX 8xxx instead of an Intel quad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k 290X 64 player BF1 st quentin map stock clocks HT disabled.


Damn Orkin.....you playing on medium or something?


----------



## hurricane28

Yaay, Samsung finally sort their software out and i am no longer getting the event log: reset to device raidport1 was issued plus i am getting the correct IOPS!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> they ise non avx for intel iirc...avx is one of the touted instruction sets for fx series


It may be touted but it has been my understanding that AVX is actually slower with the FX than SSE2 or whatever it was they were using - which is why older Prime is preferred for stress testing the FX.

When 27.9 is fired up on a 6700K it says it's using AVX. When it's fired up on an FX I don't think it says that.

Here is a discussion about Blender:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martijn Berger*
> I think the piledriver's AVX is actually splitting the 256 bit chunk into 2 128 bit chunks and then executing 2 of those. So running the AVX kernel might actually give worse performance then the SSE4 one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martijn Berger*
> If I am reading this correctly then you are getting 6:40 with SSE4 ( by disabling AVX) and
> 6:48.68 with AVX ( by not disabling anything ) which is interesting as you would expect a few % speed increase from the SSE4 kernel to the AVX kernel.


a 2012 discussion about Prime:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prime95*
> From the articles I've read, SSE2 code will be faster on Bulldozer and Piledriver


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrolle*
> Regarding using AVX instructions... My opinion is that there is no performance advantage to using AVX 128 bit instructions over the legacy instructions. The AVX may save slightly on code space. AVX 256 bit instructions will definitely save on code space. Also, you won't run out of YMM registers as fast as XMM registers. Instruction timings for a 256 bit instruction are generally double those for the 128 bit instructions. Some AVX 256 bit code may run a bit slower than equivalent 128 bit code, particularly stores to memory. So my own recommendation is to stick to 128 bit AVX, or legacy instructions, unless you are running out of registers. Or try it both ways and see which way comes out better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prime95*
> Scott Bardwick has generously let me test out code on his Bulldozer. I'm doing this primarily to rewrite my core building blocks to use Intel's upcoming FMA instruction. I've also put a modest amount of work into making a Bulldozer AVX version of prime95. I can almost get the AVX version as fast as the SSE2 version, but not quite. I gain speed over the SSE2 version by using FMA, but lose significant speed due to 4-way swizzling. For prime95, the best solution for Bulldozer is to use 128-bit AVX instructions (instead of SSE2) and use FMA. I don't know if I have the willpower to make such a version.


So maybe it's 128-bit AVX specifically that's better than 256-bit AVX.


----------



## Undervolter

I 've been using Prime95 v27.9, for the same reason i still use 1 year old AMD and Nvidia GPU drivers. Cause it's been thoroughly tested and known to be absolutely reliable.

More than hardware enthusiast, i 've always been software enthusiast and i am a changelog junkie. I always read changelogs. Every single software i 've seen, when it tried to introduce "big new features" or "complete rewrite", it was followed by a series of bugfix/streamline versions.

So, reading Prime95 changelog, as soon as i read the v28.XX changelong, i thought "that's it, i am staying with 27.9".

V27.9 seems also AVX enabled, but 128 bit i suppose, since it runs 8 FFTs and v28 was made with Haswell in mind and changed radically the torture test.

http://www.mersenne.org/download/whatsnew.txt

So, why, should i, an FX user, drop v27.9, which has been tested by virtually every FX overclocker in every forum and passed with flying colours and go to a new version that changes the tried and tested torture test and that was written with Haswell in mind?









v27.9 is the APEX of Prime95's evolution, using the "traditional" torture test. Even by the changelog, there was nothing left to fix in it. And i am not changing it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Reasons to feel good about having an FX 8xxx instead of an Intel quad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k 290X 64 player BF1 st quentin map stock clocks HT disabled.


"Oh man, MASSIVE bottlenecking there! You should have bought Intel dude! The FX is ancient, no wonder you get your GPU crippled like that. AMD has dropped the ball. OK, so you bought it cheaply, but now look at the results! With an Intel quad, you 'd never see such horrible bottlenecking... Damn..."


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Reasons to feel good about having an FX 8xxx instead of an Intel quad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k 290X 64 player BF1 st quentin map stock clocks HT disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Orkin.....you playing on medium or something?
Click to expand...

Is that a commentary on the quality of the images I shared???









I recorded a video and snipped some frames from it afterward = crummy quality .

If my upload wasn't so crappy I'd upload the whole video ( 7 hours) . It doesn't matter too much as far as minimum fps goes what I run at, averages and highs are a different story.

I actually changed settings a couple times in the video but normally I play at low to medium on the 780ti / 290X and high to ultra on the Fury. Fury rig will average 115 or so on ultra in 64 player maps.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Reasons to feel good about having an FX 8xxx instead of an Intel quad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k 290X 64 player BF1 st quentin map stock clocks HT disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Orkin.....you playing on medium or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a commentary on the quality of the images I shared???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recorded a video and snipped some frames from it afterward = crummy quality .
> 
> If my upload wasn't so crappy I'd upload the whole video ( 7 hours) . It doesn't matter too much as far as minimum fps goes what I run at, averages and highs are a different story.
> 
> I actually changed settings a couple times in the video but normally I play at low to medium on the 780ti / 290X and high to ultra on the Fury. Fury rig will average 115 or so on ultra in 64 player maps.
Click to expand...

Ahhh, that makes more sense, and yes it was a comment about the quality of the graphics in game








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Reasons to feel good about having an FX 8xxx instead of an Intel quad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k 290X 64 player BF1 st quentin map stock clocks HT disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh man, MASSIVE bottlenecking there! You should have bought Intel dude! The FX is ancient, no wonder you get your GPU crippled like that. AMD has dropped the ball. OK, so you bought it cheaply, but now look at the results! With an Intel quad, you 'd never see such horrible bottlenecking... Damn..."
Click to expand...

I said to someone a while ago on here when they were trying to decide between an FX-9370 and a i5-6600k and BF1 came into the discussion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> the 6600k is a great gaming CPU and outpaces the 9370 (when overclocked) in nearly every game apart from BF1, that game sure does love cores.
> 
> It comes down to playing one game "ok" and all others fine or playing one game well and most others "ok" doesn't it?


I stand by that, in BF1 the i5 chokes up, games that use the Frostbite engine are games that FX does really well (BF4, Battlefront, Mirrors Edge) in but sadly this isn't the most popular game engine out there so even though it has half the cores the i5 has a distinct advantage.

Like everyone else I'm waiting for Zen before I make a commitment to what my next platform will be, Skylake is fast yes but I want more cores (HWBOT reasons) so if Zen has half decent IPS (Ivy-Haswell) then I'll grab one, if not then I'll go Skylake-X.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I stand by that, in BF1 the i5 chokes up, games that use the Frostbite engine are games that FX does really well (BF4, Battlefront, Mirrors Edge) in but sadly this isn't the most popular game engine out there so even though it has half the cores the i5 has a distinct advantage.
> 
> Like everyone else I'm waiting for Zen before I make a commitment to what my next platform will be, Skylake is fast yes but I want more cores (HWBOT reasons) so if Zen has half decent IPS (Ivy-Haswell) then I'll grab one, if not then I'll go Skylake-X.


Oh Sarge, like if i care about BF1... I am just having fun.







I understand about the cores though. I wouldn't be able to go to a quad anymore. I don't care if FX las low IPC, i do a lot of multitasking and having 8 cores is nice and for me IPC is plenty. I also think that the real polished gem will be Zen+. I may buy it when it goes EOL, if it runs without problems in Win7. If not, i will stay with FX for eternity. Yesterday i tried to help a friend with Win10 installed, my God the frustration. I couldn't even find where the install/uninstall applications was. Let alone that it goes against everything i 've done for years, trainning to be a control freak in PC security.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I stand by that, in BF1 the i5 chokes up, games that use the Frostbite engine are games that FX does really well (BF4, Battlefront, Mirrors Edge) in but sadly this isn't the most popular game engine out there so even though it has half the cores the i5 has a distinct advantage.
> 
> Like everyone else I'm waiting for Zen before I make a commitment to what my next platform will be, Skylake is fast yes but I want more cores (HWBOT reasons) so if Zen has half decent IPS (Ivy-Haswell) then I'll grab one, if not then I'll go Skylake-X.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sarge, like if i care about BF1... I am just having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the cores though. I wouldn't be able to go to a quad anymore. I don't care if FX las low IPC, i do a lot of multitasking and having 8 cores is nice and for me IPC is plenty. I also think that the real polished gem will be Zen+. I may buy it when it goes EOL, if it runs without problems in Win7. If not, i will stay with FX for eternity. Yesterday i tried to help a friend with Win10 installed, my God the frustration. I couldn't even find where the install/uninstall applications was. Let alone that it goes against everything i 've done for years, trainning to be a control freak in PC security.
Click to expand...

Oh I know









and I know exactly what you mean about quad cores, admittedly this 6700k feels alot better than the i5 or previous i7s it's not the same as my old FX chips for desktops usage, but from my next build I don't want to compromise between good single thread and good multi thread, I want it all in one package


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I stand by that, in BF1 the i5 chokes up, games that use the Frostbite engine are games that FX does really well (BF4, Battlefront, Mirrors Edge) in but sadly this isn't the most popular game engine out there so even though it has half the cores the i5 has a distinct advantage.
> 
> Like everyone else I'm waiting for Zen before I make a commitment to what my next platform will be, Skylake is fast yes but I want more cores (HWBOT reasons) so if Zen has half decent IPS (Ivy-Haswell) then I'll grab one, if not then I'll go Skylake-X.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sarge, like if i care about BF1... I am just having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the cores though. I wouldn't be able to go to a quad anymore. I don't care if FX las low IPC, i do a lot of multitasking and having 8 cores is nice and for me IPC is plenty. I also think that the real polished gem will be Zen+. I may buy it when it goes EOL, if it runs without problems in Win7. If not, i will stay with FX for eternity. Yesterday i tried to help a friend with Win10 installed, my God the frustration. I couldn't even find where the install/uninstall applications was. Let alone that it goes against everything i 've done for years, trainning to be a control freak in PC security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know exactly what you mean about quad cores, admittedly this 6700k feels alot better than the i5 or previous i7s it's not the same as my old FX chips for desktops usage, but from my next build I don't want to compromise between good single thread and good multi thread, I want it all in one package
Click to expand...

As quick as Vish in the desktop , superpi times better than intel, and 16 threads.... gimme gimme gimme







.


----------



## Coffee Bean

I have NH-D14 and FX-8350 overclocked to 4.5ghz and using ebay cheap thermapaste 35g(something like this http://www.banggood.com/35g-Grey-Thermal-Paste-Grease-Compound-Silicone-For-Graphics-CPU-Heatsink-p-974169.html) for 2€ and I can't get over 4.5ghz overclock with that because temps are too high if stress testing 4.6ghz or more. If I buy Grizzly Hydronaut or similar good paste then how much I can get more overclock out of my FX8350?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> I have NH-D14 and FX-8350 overclocked to 4.5ghz and using ebay cheap thermapaste 35g(something like this http://www.banggood.com/35g-Grey-Thermal-Paste-Grease-Compound-Silicone-For-Graphics-CPU-Heatsink-p-974169.html) for 2€ and I can't get over 4.5ghz overclock with that because temps are too high if stress testing 4.6ghz or more. If I buy Grizzly Hydronaut or similar good paste then how much I can get more overclock out of my FX8350?


just had a look on google about that paste and see its crap lol

cant say how much better good tim will make as it dpends on alot of stuff like airflow through case, motherboard you are using etc etc

can you fill out your rig in your sig so we know what things you have and tell us how much volts you are running too

cheers


----------



## Coffee Bean

I don't use side panel and I have 3 fans on nh-d14 and one exhaust case fan 120mm. 990FXA-UD7 board. I don't see any temps differences with 4x 120mm case intake fans if I use my PC without side panel and PC is so much quieter without side panel off because you don't need to use 4x intake fans. 4.5ghz is 1.31v or something like this and I need only little one step voltage raise for 4.6ghz but then I get little bit over max recommended temps.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> I don't use side panel and I have 3 fans on nh-d14 and one exhaust case fan 120mm. 990FXA-UD7 board. I don't see any temps differences with 4x 120mm case intake fans if I use my PC without side panel and PC is so much quieter without side panel off because you don't need to use 4x intake fans. 4.5ghz is 1.31v or something like this and I need only little one step voltage raise for 4.6ghz but then I get little bit over max recommended temps.


not had any experience with the ud7, but i should think you should be hitting 4.7 at least....buy some better TIM gelid gc-extreme and mx-4 are good for the money

what are you using as a stress tester?

when i had my D14 with FX8350 i had a crappier board than you and i hit 4.8ghz


----------



## Coffee Bean

Intel stress test and thank you for the info.


----------



## Mega Man

which intel stress tester.

giga bios are special.

show me some bios pics and i can help


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I stand by that, in BF1 the i5 chokes up, games that use the Frostbite engine are games that FX does really well (BF4, Battlefront, Mirrors Edge) in but sadly this isn't the most popular game engine out there so even though it has half the cores the i5 has a distinct advantage.
> 
> Like everyone else I'm waiting for Zen before I make a commitment to what my next platform will be, Skylake is fast yes but I want more cores (HWBOT reasons) so if Zen has half decent IPS (Ivy-Haswell) then I'll grab one, if not then I'll go Skylake-X.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sarge, like if i care about BF1... I am just having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the cores though. I wouldn't be able to go to a quad anymore. I don't care if FX las low IPC, i do a lot of multitasking and having 8 cores is nice and for me IPC is plenty. I also think that the real polished gem will be Zen+. I may buy it when it goes EOL, if it runs without problems in Win7. If not, i will stay with FX for eternity. Yesterday i tried to help a friend with Win10 installed, my God the frustration. I couldn't even find where the install/uninstall applications was. Let alone that it goes against everything i 've done for years, trainning to be a control freak in PC security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know exactly what you mean about quad cores, admittedly this 6700k feels alot better than the i5 or previous i7s it's not the same as my old FX chips for desktops usage, but from my next build I don't want to compromise between good single thread and good multi thread, I want it all in one package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quick as Vish in the desktop , superpi times better than intel, and 16 threads.... gimme gimme gimme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Maybe.....I want to believe but we shall see soon enough


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I stand by that, in BF1 the i5 chokes up, games that use the Frostbite engine are games that FX does really well (BF4, Battlefront, Mirrors Edge) in but sadly this isn't the most popular game engine out there so even though it has half the cores the i5 has a distinct advantage.
> 
> Like everyone else I'm waiting for Zen before I make a commitment to what my next platform will be, Skylake is fast yes but I want more cores (HWBOT reasons) so if Zen has half decent IPS (Ivy-Haswell) then I'll grab one, if not then I'll go Skylake-X.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sarge, like if i care about BF1... I am just having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand about the cores though. I wouldn't be able to go to a quad anymore. I don't care if FX las low IPC, i do a lot of multitasking and having 8 cores is nice and for me IPC is plenty. I also think that the real polished gem will be Zen+. I may buy it when it goes EOL, if it runs without problems in Win7. If not, i will stay with FX for eternity. Yesterday i tried to help a friend with Win10 installed, my God the frustration. I couldn't even find where the install/uninstall applications was. Let alone that it goes against everything i 've done for years, trainning to be a control freak in PC security.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know exactly what you mean about quad cores, admittedly this 6700k feels alot better than the i5 or previous i7s it's not the same as my old FX chips for desktops usage, but from my next build I don't want to compromise between good single thread and good multi thread, I want it all in one package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As quick as Vish in the desktop , superpi times better than intel, and 16 threads.... gimme gimme gimme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe.....I want to believe but we shall see soon enough
Click to expand...

A wishlist not a prediction - life's all about managing expectations you know


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> As quick as Vish in the desktop , superpi times better than intel, and 16 threads.... gimme gimme gimme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.....I want to believe but we shall see soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wishlist not a prediction - life's all about managing expectations you know
Click to expand...

My bad, I mistook your post for a statement instead of a wishlist









After Bulldozer I always had low expectations for PC hardware and so far it's been pretty much that, there are a few standouts here and there but over the past few years it's kinda been more of the same, more than anything I want Zen to surprise me


----------



## mus1mus

Check this out folks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> As quick as Vish in the desktop , superpi times better than intel, and 16 threads.... gimme gimme gimme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.....I want to believe but we shall see soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wishlist not a prediction - life's all about managing expectations you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bad, I mistook your post for a statement instead of a wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Bulldozer I always had low expectations for PC hardware and so far it's been pretty much that, there are a few standouts here and there but over the past few years it's kinda been more of the same, more than anything I want Zen to surprise me
Click to expand...

No shortage of mis-interpretations here on the interwebs







.

No worries - I feel the same way about our president elect here in the states lol .

How about a chip with the ability to spawn as many instances of a program as necessary to saturate the available cores with the workload at hand , then have the ability to seamlessly weave those instances together in real time? ( too lofty an expectation??? lol).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check this out folks.


Looks like you have still some work to do









Why are you lapping your CPU? I mean, you do know that you have to lap the heat sink as well and only gain like 5c for all that work, right?


----------



## mus1mus

When your lapped CPU peaks at 55C with 1.625 VCore and the stock one reaches the same temps at 1.488, you have to.


----------



## hurricane28

Both 8350's? Different CPU's have different temps per voltage. For example, my 8350 at 1.5vcore can produce more or less heat than my friends 8370 at the same voltage. I would like to lap my CPU soon just for the fun of it, i don't expect huge temp drops though.

Btw, is that 1.625 Vcore your piggy chip that need that high voltage for 4.8 GHz?


----------



## mus1mus

Temp variance is normal. I think you know how much hotter or cooler a chip runs at an additional / minus 0.137V









ps. that's after a bit of time with 100 Grit. Barely scratched the innards.









The Intel was also lapped, btw.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes indeed i know.

Good luck and don't forget to post results


----------



## mihai21ro

In IBT, it seems that If I don't have any programs running I get 57 GFlops speed, and if I run 4 youtube videos and browse mozilla while testing the speed drops by 18 GFlops, reaching 39 - http://prntscr.com/ddsaoy . If I only have the 4 videos running and I'm not browsing it only drops by 10 GFlops (reaching 47). This maybe explains why I am lagging so hard if I have a few youtube videos open while playing. But why does it drop so much just because of a few videos? Is it normal? I bought a new GPU just because I thought something is wrong with my old one, but nope it wasn't the GPU after all. Tested PSU with paper clip test and it seems fine, RAM tested with memtest - test passed, CPU tested with IBT and prime95 and test passed, HDDLife says my hdd is "excellent" ... why am I still getting screen tearing and ocassional freezes in games ?!

The only thing I can think about right now is either the HDD or the CPU, and since the speed drops so hard just because of a few videos, I think something is wrong with the CPU. Anyone having an *FX-6300* ? Maybe he can share his results in the same conditions as mine, so I can compare them.


----------



## Mega Man

Which game?


----------



## BulletBait

*ALL THE GAMES!*


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Who watches youtube when playing?









There are a few reasons you can think of.

Hardware accelaration on the browser.
RAM Usage by the browser.
Screen Tearing = VSync


----------



## mihai21ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Which game?


cs go, lol and I bet that games such as gta V wouldn't even run at all with those videos open.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Who watches youtube when playing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few reasons you can think of.
> 
> Hardware accelaration on the browser.
> RAM Usage by the browser.
> Screen Tearing = VSync


I listen to music on youtube sometimes while playing







yeah the RAM usage goes up a lot while browsing but still I don't run out of RAM, so why is this a problem?


----------



## nrpeyton

Evening guys,

Changed thermal paste from normal 'Thermal Grizzly Kryanaut' to 'Conductonaut' *Liquid Metal* on CPU.

*Kryanaut =* Thermal Conductivity *12,5 W/mk*

*Conductonaut =* Thermal Conductivity *73 W/mk*

Performed Prime95 runs *before* and *after* and lucky to shave 5-10 seconds off time from 26c --> 60c.

Small FFT's:
*before (Kryanaut)* was 1 min. 26 secs. _(Time until 60c)_
*after (with Conductonaut)* was 1 min. 43 secs. (but ambient was at least 7 degrees C lower so doesn't really count)

Having read all the raving reviews and looking at the thermal conductivity specs on Liquid Metals I really expected A LOT more (my expectations were that the Conductonaut would keep my CPU temp within 10-20c of water temp. :-(

I really thought the Liquid Metal 'risk factor' was meant to give a "whole new level" of performance in a water loop?

Were my expectations unrealistic?









Or could there be something I've missed?









System Specs are:

*AMD FX-8350* overclocked to 4.7GHZ at 1.488v _(under water)_
*Bus Clock:* 235 MHZ
*NB & HT Clock*: 2350 MHZ
*RAM*: 16GB at 1880 MHZ (11, 11, 11, 28, 39)

*Motherboard*: ASROCK Fa1ality 990FX Killer

*GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED _(under water)_

*Cooling*: (Full, custom EK loop)

*CPU*: EK Supremacy Evo
*GPU*: 780 TI Classified full cover waterblock _(custom fitted to 1080 Classified)_
*Radiator:* EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple)
*Water pump-reservoir combo*: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)

*
- My Build -*


Feeling really dissapointed now :-(

Can anyone offer any advice please?

best regards,

~Nick Peyton


----------



## Mega Man

Your expectations are unrealistic, you can only remove so much heat. You are making more heat faster then you can reject at this point


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Your expectations are unrealistic, you can only remove so much heat. You are making more heat faster then you can reject at this point


So there's really no benefit to upgrading to Liquid Metal?

Considering the FX processors are also soldered at the IHS I would of thought adding Liquid Metal into this would of given near perfect (or as good as your're EVER going to get) in terms of thermal conductivity. The paste was always the weak kink in the chain. Upgrading from 12 w/MK to 73 w/mk I really thought this would make at least a "notable" difference. :-(


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Evening guys,
> 
> Changed thermal paste from normal 'Thermal Grizzly Kryanaut' to 'Conductonaut' *Liquid Metal* on CPU.
> 
> *Kryanaut =* Thermal Conductivity *12,5 W/mk*
> 
> *Conductonaut =* Thermal Conductivity *73 W/mk*
> 
> Performed Prime95 runs *before* and *after* and lucky to shave 5-10 seconds off time from 26c --> 60c.
> 
> Small FFT's:
> *before (Kryanaut)* was 1 min. 26 secs. _(Time until 60c)_
> *after (with Conductonaut)* was 1 min. 43 secs. (but ambient was at least 7 degrees C lower so doesn't really count)
> 
> Having read all the raving reviews and looking at the thermal conductivity specs on Liquid Metals I really expected A LOT more (my expectations were that the Conductonaut would keep my CPU temp within 10-20c of water temp. :-(
> 
> I really thought the Liquid Metal 'risk factor' was meant to give a "whole new level" of performance in a water loop?
> 
> Were my expectations unrealistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or could there be something I've missed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs are:
> 
> *AMD FX-8350* overclocked to 4.7GHZ at 1.488v _(under water)_
> *Bus Clock:* 235 MHZ
> *NB & HT Clock*: 2350 MHZ
> *RAM*: 16GB at 1880 MHZ (11, 11, 11, 28, 39)
> 
> *Motherboard*: ASROCK Fa1ality 990FX Killer
> 
> *GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED _(under water)_
> 
> *Cooling*: (Full, custom EK loop)
> 
> *CPU*: EK Supremacy Evo
> *GPU*: 780 TI Classified full cover waterblock _(custom fitted to 1080 Classified)_
> *Radiator:* EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple)
> *Water pump-reservoir combo*: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
> 
> *
> - My Build -*
> 
> 
> Feeling really dissapointed now :-(
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice please?
> 
> best regards,
> 
> ~Nick Peyton


First off Megaman is right, you're building more heat than your setup can remove as is.

Next, I personally believe 4.7 _can_ be done with what you have but everything has to be set/setup correctly to get that from it. As you've seen already Prime 95 will make a chip run hot and do so in a hurry, clearly you have to do something to either reduce the amount of heat or lower your expectations.

First off, double-check and be sure the pump with the fans are running at speed as in fast enough and do check to see if you don't have anything in the rad obstructing airflow through it. I have a similar setup myself and sometimes the little "Things" can cause a big amount of trouble as I've run into more than once.

Also, have you experiemented to see if it can't run there with a little less voltage?
I do know between my chips they can all hit 4.7 with less voltage than you're using but I'll admit each chip is different, your may actually need 1.48v's to get there but doesn't hurt to at least see if it's possible or not. You can try 1.45v's and see what happens, perhaps even less but the thing here is to run the least amount of voltage needed for it to do so with stability and the only way to find out what that is would be to simply try it and see.
The less voltage you use the less heat it builds.

And if all else fails...... Lower what to expect from the system before it fries.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihai21ro*
> 
> cs go, lol and I bet that games such as gta V wouldn't even run at all with those videos open.
> I listen to music on youtube sometimes while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the RAM usage goes up a lot while browsing but still I don't run out of RAM, so why is this a problem?


Like I said, there may be Hardware-Acceleration enabled in the browser. It eats up resources. Check that option with your browser.

It also causes the GPU to heat up when browsing. Which is really not needed by most users.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening guys,
> 
> Changed thermal paste from normal 'Thermal Grizzly Kryanaut' to 'Conductonaut' *Liquid Metal* on CPU.
> 
> *Kryanaut =* Thermal Conductivity *12,5 W/mk*
> 
> *Conductonaut =* Thermal Conductivity *73 W/mk*
> 
> Performed Prime95 runs *before* and *after* and lucky to shave 5-10 seconds off time from 26c --> 60c.
> 
> Small FFT's:
> *before (Kryanaut)* was 1 min. 26 secs. _(Time until 60c)_
> *after (with Conductonaut)* was 1 min. 43 secs. (but ambient was at least 7 degrees C lower so doesn't really count)
> 
> Having read all the raving reviews and looking at the thermal conductivity specs on Liquid Metals I really expected A LOT more (my expectations were that the Conductonaut would keep my CPU temp within 10-20c of water temp. :-(
> 
> I really thought the Liquid Metal 'risk factor' was meant to give a "whole new level" of performance in a water loop?
> 
> Were my expectations unrealistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or could there be something I've missed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs are:
> 
> *AMD FX-8350* overclocked to 4.7GHZ at 1.488v _(under water)_
> *Bus Clock:* 235 MHZ
> *NB & HT Clock*: 2350 MHZ
> *RAM*: 16GB at 1880 MHZ (11, 11, 11, 28, 39)
> 
> *Motherboard*: ASROCK Fa1ality 990FX Killer
> 
> *GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED _(under water)_
> 
> *Cooling*: (Full, custom EK loop)
> 
> *CPU*: EK Supremacy Evo
> *GPU*: 780 TI Classified full cover waterblock _(custom fitted to 1080 Classified)_
> *Radiator:* EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple)
> *Water pump-reservoir combo*: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
> 
> *
> - My Build -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling really dissapointed now :-(
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice please?
> 
> best regards,
> 
> ~Nick Peyton


1. Aside from what Mega said about heat made vs heat removed, you need to understand that a radiator (no matter how big) cannot bring down water temps below ambient. That is already a limit.

2. Cooling capacity aside, CPU load temps is a factor of a Temperature Delta. That Delta barely changes even when you decrease the ambient so imagine the benefit of a better thermal paste will not be perceivable.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Your expectations are unrealistic, you can only remove so much heat. You are making more heat faster then you can reject at this point


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> First off Megaman is right, you're building more heat than your setup can remove as is.
> 
> Next, I personally believe 4.7 _can_ be done with what you have but everything has to be set/setup correctly to get that from it. As you've seen already Prime 95 will make a chip run hot and do so in a hurry, clearly you have to do something to either reduce the amount of heat or lower your expectations.
> 
> First off, double-check and be sure the pump with the fans are running at speed as in fast enough and do check to see if you don't have anything in the rad obstructing airflow through it. I have a similar setup myself and sometimes the little "Things" can cause a big amount of trouble as I've run into more than once.
> 
> Also, have you experiemented to see if it can't run there with a little less voltage?
> I do know between my chips they can all hit 4.7 with less voltage than you're using but I'll admit each chip is different, your may actually need 1.48v's to get there but doesn't hurt to at least see if it's possible or not. You can try 1.45v's and see what happens, perhaps even less but the thing here is to run the least amount of voltage needed for it to do so with stability and the only way to find out what that is would be to simply try it and see.
> The less voltage you use the less heat it builds.
> 
> And if all else fails...... Lower what to expect from the system before it fries.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I said, there may be Hardware-Acceleration enabled in the browser. It eats up resources. Check that option with your browser.
> 
> It also causes the GPU to heat up when browsing. Which is really not needed by most users.
> 1. Aside from what Mega said about heat made vs heat removed, you need to understand that a radiator (no matter how big) cannot bring down water temps below ambient. That is already a limit.
> 
> 2. Cooling capacity aside, CPU load temps is a factor of a Temperature Delta. That Delta barely changes even when you decrease the ambient so imagine the benefit of a better thermal paste will not be perceivable.


*AMD FX-8350 (TDP):* 125W
OVERCLOCKED: *260W*

*GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED (TDP): 320W*

I can run Furmark (320W draw) for 10 minutes and temp will never exceed 43-46c on GPU so its definitely not a problem with my loop.

When I pull 300w from my CPU its hitting 65c in 2 minutes. (run away thermals, out of control) Also 65c on AMD probably translates to *actual* in-core temps of 85c.

At *stock* the 8350 has *half the TDP* of my GPU yet is running at *twice* the temperature under stress in the same loop. lol ?! I mean what the F##K? lol

My 320w GPU can pull more power than my CPU, yet GPU *never* goes above 45c under water.

My 125w (or 260W overclocked) 8350 temps are out of control (even though its got *less* heat to dissipate than the GPU). Is *also* under water and has the added advantage of the Liquid Metal.

I'm not even stressing them simultanously.

So come on guys I'm finding it difficult to believe that my loop isn't capable of dealing with the heat from the 8350. lol...

In any case thanks so much for reply's. Just wish I could figure this out. :-(

1.488v is the "sweet spot" voltage for getting 4.7GHZ on my CPU.

*Edit*:
Just had a thought; does Conductanout (or liquid metals in general) have to "cure"? like some older pastes do?


----------



## Streetdragon

Is your CPU-Block a bi older? maybe it has a bit dirt in it or something like that


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Is your CPU-Block a bi older? maybe it has a bit dirt in it or something like that


Nope everything is less than 3 months old. In other words I never even knew water cooling existed last year (lol)

Running with EK coolant and a silver kill coil too. Water is in perfect condition


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Evening guys,
> 
> Changed thermal paste from normal 'Thermal Grizzly Kryanaut' to 'Conductonaut' *Liquid Metal* on CPU.
> 
> *Kryanaut =* Thermal Conductivity *12,5 W/mk*
> 
> *Conductonaut =* Thermal Conductivity *73 W/mk*
> 
> Performed Prime95 runs *before* and *after* and lucky to shave 5-10 seconds off time from 26c --> 60c.
> 
> Small FFT's:
> *before (Kryanaut)* was 1 min. 26 secs. _(Time until 60c)_
> *after (with Conductonaut)* was 1 min. 43 secs. (but ambient was at least 7 degrees C lower so doesn't really count)
> 
> Having read all the raving reviews and looking at the thermal conductivity specs on Liquid Metals I really expected A LOT more (my expectations were that the Conductonaut would keep my CPU temp within 10-20c of water temp. :-(
> 
> I really thought the Liquid Metal 'risk factor' was meant to give a "whole new level" of performance in a water loop?
> 
> Were my expectations unrealistic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or could there be something I've missed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Specs are:
> 
> *AMD FX-8350* overclocked to 4.7GHZ at 1.488v _(under water)_
> *Bus Clock:* 235 MHZ
> *NB & HT Clock*: 2350 MHZ
> *RAM*: 16GB at 1880 MHZ (11, 11, 11, 28, 39)
> 
> *Motherboard*: ASROCK Fa1ality 990FX Killer
> 
> *GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED _(under water)_
> 
> *Cooling*: (Full, custom EK loop)
> 
> *CPU*: EK Supremacy Evo
> *GPU*: 780 TI Classified full cover waterblock _(custom fitted to 1080 Classified)_
> *Radiator:* EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Triple)
> *Water pump-reservoir combo*: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
> 
> *
> - My Build -*
> 
> 
> Feeling really dissapointed now :-(
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice please?
> 
> best regards,
> 
> ~Nick Peyton






Hello Fella,

Your expectations were indeed not realistic because TIM doesn't miraculously lower temps while your rad can't dissipate more than you put in to it. You already were using top notch TIM so there really is no gain there. Also, on the Thermal Grizzly website they clearly state that Conductonaut is for high efficiency instead of overclocking unlike Kryonaut.

If you are looking for lower temps i would suggest to use different (better) fans or lower your ambient because those impact performance the most basically.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> Hello Fella,
> 
> Your expectations were indeed not realistic because TIM doesn't miraculously lower temps while your rad can't dissipate more than you put in to it. You already were using top notch TIM so there really is no gain there. Also, on the Thermal Grizzly website they clearly state that Conductonaut is for high efficiency instead of overclocking unlike Kryonaut.
> 
> If you are looking for lower temps i would suggest to use different (better) fans or lower your ambient because those impact performance the most basically.


Okay thanks for clearing that up for me.

I think I had it in my head that because its called "liquid metal" it would miraculously fix my temp prob on CPU. AMD-FX CPU's are soldered between IHS and DIE so the contact point with block was (in my eyes) always the weakest link in the chain. So upgrading from a 12 w/MK paste to a 73 w/MK metal obviously gave me unrealistic expectations :-(

I am very very disappointed. A bit disheartened actually. But life goes on lol...

While I'm here (to wrap this up) are liquid metals better when applied "as thinly" as possible or with a "more decent" amount?

I was *extremely* sparse in applying it (although it did still have 100% coverage) even though that layer was very very thin 

Thanks and have a good day


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Okay thanks for clearing that up for me.
> 
> I think I had it in my head that because its called "liquid metal" it would miraculously fix my temp prob on CPU. AMD-FX CPU's are soldered between IHS and DIE so the contact point with block was (in my eyes) always the weakest link in the chain. So upgrading from a 12 w/MK paste to a 73 w/MK metal obviously gave me unrealistic expectations :-(
> 
> I am very very disappointed. A bit disheartened actually. But life goes on lol...
> 
> While I'm here (to wrap this up) are liquid metals better when applied "as thinly" as possible or with a "more decent" amount?
> 
> I was *extremely* sparse in applying it (although it did still have 100% coverage) even though that layer was very very thin
> 
> Thanks and have a good day


No prob. man.

I can see why you think that and to be honest i see similarities with your thinking and mine lol. But sadly it doesn't workout always like we have in our minds.

I never used liquid metal tim but i always apply a little pea size dot in the middle of the CPU which always worked for me. No need to Spackle or spread the TIM as most newer compounds are very easy to spread so the heat sink does it for you. The ones you need to spread because they are so thick aren't that good so you better not use those in the first place. Just make sure you cleaned your CPU and CPU block with some alcohol and apply a little pea size dot in the middle and you're golden. If you still have the Kryonaut paste, i would suggest you to use that instead and use the method i mentioned before and you are golden. Remember, the Kryonaut is better for overclocking than the Conductonaut.

Here is a link to their site so you can work it out for yourself or maybe contact them for some advice: http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products

IF you want the best thermal compound around i would suggest you to contact Fujipoly as they are one of the best if not THE best in thermal interface materials. http://www.fujipoly.com/usa/

I don't think you can lower your temps with TIM only but as i can see you are interested in different thermal interface materials i would suggest you to do some research and contact both manufacturers for best advice.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Your expectations are unrealistic, you can only remove so much heat. You are making more heat faster then you can reject at this point
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> First off Megaman is right, you're building more heat than your setup can remove as is.
> 
> Next, I personally believe 4.7 _can_ be done with what you have but everything has to be set/setup correctly to get that from it. As you've seen already Prime 95 will make a chip run hot and do so in a hurry, clearly you have to do something to either reduce the amount of heat or lower your expectations.
> 
> First off, double-check and be sure the pump with the fans are running at speed as in fast enough and do check to see if you don't have anything in the rad obstructing airflow through it. I have a similar setup myself and sometimes the little "Things" can cause a big amount of trouble as I've run into more than once.
> 
> Also, have you experiemented to see if it can't run there with a little less voltage?
> I do know between my chips they can all hit 4.7 with less voltage than you're using but I'll admit each chip is different, your may actually need 1.48v's to get there but doesn't hurt to at least see if it's possible or not. You can try 1.45v's and see what happens, perhaps even less but the thing here is to run the least amount of voltage needed for it to do so with stability and the only way to find out what that is would be to simply try it and see.
> The less voltage you use the less heat it builds.
> 
> And if all else fails...... Lower what to expect from the system before it fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Like I said, there may be Hardware-Acceleration enabled in the browser. It eats up resources. Check that option with your browser.
> 
> It also causes the GPU to heat up when browsing. Which is really not needed by most users.
> 1. Aside from what Mega said about heat made vs heat removed, you need to understand that a radiator (no matter how big) cannot bring down water temps below ambient. That is already a limit.
> 
> 2. Cooling capacity aside, CPU load temps is a factor of a Temperature Delta. That Delta barely changes even when you decrease the ambient so imagine the benefit of a better thermal paste will not be perceivable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *AMD FX-8350 (TDP):* 125W
> OVERCLOCKED: *260W*
> 
> *GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED (TDP): 320W*
> 
> I can run Furmark (320W draw) for 10 minutes and temp will never exceed 43-46c on GPU so its definitely not a problem with my loop.
> 
> When I pull 300w from my CPU its hitting 65c in 2 minutes. (run away thermals, out of control) Also 65c on AMD probably translates to *actual* in-core temps of 85c.
> 
> At *stock* the 8350 has *half the TDP* of my GPU yet is running at *twice* the temperature under stress in the same loop. lol ?! I mean what the F##K? lol
> 
> My 320w GPU can pull more power than my CPU, yet GPU *never* goes above 45c under water.
> 
> My 125w (or 260W overclocked) 8350 temps are out of control (even though its got *less* heat to dissipate than the GPU). Is *also* under water and has the added advantage of the Liquid Metal.
> 
> I'm not even stressing them simultanously.
> 
> So come on guys I'm finding it difficult to believe that my loop isn't capable of dealing with the heat from the 8350. lol...
> 
> In any case thanks so much for reply's. Just wish I could figure this out. :-(
> 
> 1.488v is the "sweet spot" voltage for getting 4.7GHZ on my CPU.
> 
> *Edit*:
> Just had a thought; does Conductanout (or liquid metals in general) have to "cure"? like some older pastes do?
Click to expand...

A few thoughts - Heatspreader might not be completely flat, cpu cooling block mount might not be square, the motherboard you are using will make it a challenge. By the look of your rig, you've done about all you can do to help the board - not a lot add other than maybe a fan on the back side of the socket if you don't already have one.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Ive read throughout the years about pea sized tim application... where in the hell do you guys shop at...to find those little peas smaller than a grain of rice...but seriously its misleading to new people that might actually put a pea size and look like someone stomped a toothpaste tube on thier mobo lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *AMD FX-8350 (TDP):* 125W
> OVERCLOCKED: *260W*
> 
> *GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED (TDP): 320W*
> 
> I can run Furmark (320W draw) for 10 minutes and temp will never exceed 43-46c on GPU so its definitely not a problem with my loop.
> 
> When I pull 300w from my CPU its hitting 65c in 2 minutes. (run away thermals, out of control) Also 65c on AMD probably translates to *actual* in-core temps of 85c.
> 
> At *stock* the 8350 has *half the TDP* of my GPU yet is running at *twice* the temperature under stress in the same loop. lol ?! I mean what the F##K? lol
> 
> My 320w GPU can pull more power than my CPU, yet GPU *never* goes above 45c under water.
> 
> My 125w (or 260W overclocked) 8350 temps are out of control (even though its got *less* heat to dissipate than the GPU). Is *also* under water and has the added advantage of the Liquid Metal.
> 
> I'm not even stressing them simultanously.
> 
> So come on guys I'm finding it difficult to believe that my loop isn't capable of dealing with the heat from the 8350. lol...
> 
> In any case thanks so much for reply's. Just wish I could figure this out. :-(
> 
> 1.488v is the "sweet spot" voltage for getting 4.7GHZ on my CPU.
> 
> *Edit*:
> Just had a thought; does Conductanout (or liquid metals in general) have to "cure"? like some older pastes do?


You don't have a grasp of things between a GPU and a CPU in terms of cooling.

A CPU is always harder to cool because of silicon density. You might wanna look it up.

Just to give you an example, my CPU hovers around 60C at load on 2*360mm 60mm thick rads. My Titan X(M) under load necer exceeds 35C at load on a single 360mm 30mm rad.

Biw, do you think a TIM will fix that? Get a better knowledge on how components heat up.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ive read throughout the years about pea sized tim application... where in the hell do you guys shop at...to find those little peas smaller than a grain of rice...but seriously its misleading to new people that might actually put a pea size and look like someone stomped a toothpaste tube on thier mobo lol


i always think of small peas in a pod lol...i wouldnt go with normal peas or mushy peas


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Biw, do you think a TIM will fix that? Get a better knowledge on how components heat up.


Could you not be so condescending? He's obviously here to learn and admitted his mistake and lack of knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i always think of small peas in a pod lol...i wouldnt go with normal peas or mushy peas


I think of it as a .5-1cm diameter sphere. I would think a grain of rice worth is too little honestly, or he's getting giant rice and giant peas... Do you think he lives at the top of the beanstock?







I am joking, so everyone knows.

Anyways. I usually do thin lines in a star pattern with a half pea dollop at the center, just to be sure I hit the whole area. But that's just me and there's usually very little 'spillover' while covering the entire surface.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Ive read throughout the years about pea sized tim application... where in the hell do you guys shop at...to find those little peas smaller than a grain of rice...but seriously its misleading to new people that might actually put a pea size and look like someone stomped a toothpaste tube on thier mobo lol


lol, you don't know the size of a pea...? A pea is a pea here, no differences. Of course they vary in size but only a little.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, you don't know the size of a pea...? A pea is a pea here, no differences. Of course they vary in size but only a little.


a pea is a pea????? no differences?

processed peas, mushy peas, peas in a pod, garden pea's, snow peas etc etc

god man...you sir are a peaist!


----------



## Undervolter

The pea size is definitely too much. With many runny enough pastes it will spillover to the motherboard. I go by the Arctic guide and i put what i call "lentil size"














Normally, i spread, cause i don't like guesswork. And spreading works very nice with Ceramique 2. However, i now bought 2 syringes of MX2 to compare and the damn thing is impossible to spread. So i had to do the "lentil method". (yeah, that's right, i am going to spread the term to the internet now, cause pea is definitely wrong).









Go to your supermarket, grab a bag of "medium lentils". Go back home, open your PC, take out a lentil and apply a blob of paste on the center, equal to the lentil you see. Done!


----------



## nrpeyton

Okay any other suggestions how I can cool this CPU down then? thanks

really disappointed with the Conductonaut. temps are no better than before at all.. in some cases even 1 or 2 degrees worse...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Okay any other suggestions how I can cool this CPU down then? thanks
> 
> really disappointed with the Conductonaut. temps are no better than before at all.. in some cases even 1 or 2 degrees worse...


Err...I am not really an expert in cooling high performance cases, but, i suppose you could use more powerful case fans? Aside what has already been told to you, your GPU is actually also a reason of why your CPU heats more. Despite the fact that GPUs have nowdays their own air exhaust, the GPU's PCB will still heat the air above it, which will inevitably end up being sucket up by the CPU's cooler. So the CPU's cooler will receive hotter air than normal. I 've seen clear CPU temp difference when switching from 120W to 60W GPU. And i am definitely going to stick to 60W GPUs from now on, also for this reason.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Okay any other suggestions how I can cool this CPU down then? thanks
> 
> really disappointed with the Conductonaut. temps are no better than before at all.. in some cases even 1 or 2 degrees worse...


Put the cooler back on your GPU ( really doesn't need water) and run only the CPU through that 360 rad. Get some spot cooling fans on the boards VRM and back of the socket as well.
As Kryton said make sure the fans and pump are cycling up to speed when the load requires it.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

This is what i think of as a pea....and that's way too much


----------



## Alastair

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Okay any other suggestions how I can cool this CPU down then? thanks
> 
> really disappointed with the Conductonaut. temps are no better than before at all.. in some cases even 1 or 2 degrees worse...


Its not the Conductonaught's fault that you cant get any lower. You have an issue on CPU's where the transistor/silicone density is higher. Have a look at computers going right back, CPU's have ALWAYS been harder to cool then GPU's. The best thing you can probably do now is lap your CPu and block. But again. You are fighting a loosing battle. You might gain 3-5c at the most. Not to mention the crappy motherboard isn't helping your situation either.


----------



## cssorkinman

Posted a video on youtube demonstrating the cpu bottleneck my 4790k has in BF1 when running it as a 4 threaded machine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> This is what i think of as a pea....and that's way too much


Yes you are right, what i actually meant was the pea "method" instead of size.. thnx for clearing that up lol.


----------



## Vrender

Hi!
FX-8350 and Evga gtx 980 sc superclocked 4gb + Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5+Kingston DDR3-1866Mhz 8GB HyperX

Will work together?
Someone has a similar configuration?


----------



## tashcz

Any advice with what I should hold the CPU while lapping to not bend the pins?

Also, at start, I'm just willing to straighten it a bit, not do the whole lap, so I'd like to know if there's a contrary effect that can happen if I do only that?

Weekend is comming and maybe it's time to get on it.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Any advice with what I should hold the CPU while lapping to not bend the pins?
> 
> Also, at start, I'm just willing to straighten it a bit, not do the whole lap, so I'd like to know if there's a contrary effect that can happen if I do only that?
> 
> Weekend is comming and maybe it's time to get on it.


From what I can tell, the easiest and most used method is to hold it inside the a styrofoam backing and tape it to hold it in place.

Here's a thread from last year to show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Any advice with what I should hold the CPU while lapping to not bend the pins?
> 
> Also, at start, I'm just willing to straighten it a bit, not do the whole lap, so I'd like to know if there's a contrary effect that can happen if I do only that?
> 
> Weekend is comming and maybe it's time to get on it.


Yes the foam backing it ships with will do. But I lost that and I was just really careful and used my fingers. And used really light pressure and got it done in the end. If you do bend a pin or to they are fairly easy to bend back at least. A credit card will help with that.


----------



## skysoldier

Need some quick advice ...

Been running an MSI 990fxa-gaming for a while and I really dont like it. Unstable, hate the offset only mode in bios, and just feels weak in general. Stability wise the 6+2 side of the board just isnt cutting it. It overvolts and undervolts like no other.

Heading to microcenter in a bit to get something to replace it (I don't get to go down there much, this no driving DV thing blows) - And they are fresh out of Sabertooth boards. GAhhhhh.

Advice on a 990 or even 970 board to help OC this FX 8350? They have more 970 boards than anything, but 990 is slim pickins. However even a good 8+2 970 chipset would be better - I'm not looking for the added features like M.2, etc.

......Go.

Oh and corsair RGB Fans


----------



## miklkit

Ouch. And that is the top of the line MSI board. And no Sabertooth as well.

The Asrock and other MSI boards are to be avoided.

Some Gigabyte boards are ok, but they still have that bios............

The ASUS 970 Aura is solid and the ASUS M5A 970/990 EVO/PRO are solid performers. Plus they have a nice bios. The M5A 99FX PRO is the best of the M5As.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ouch. And that is the top of the line MSI board. And no Sabertooth as well.
> 
> The Asrock and other MSI boards are to be avoided.
> 
> Some Gigabyte boards are ok, but they still have that bios............
> 
> The ASUS 970 Aura is solid and the ASUS M5A 970/990 EVO/PRO are solid performers. Plus they have a nice bios. The M5A 99FX PRO is the best of the M5As.


Heh. Tell me about it. It's their newest board, and it's sharp - but the bios and 6+2 p-phase crushes it. If my 8350 needs a buttload of powa, and I can deliver it and keep the cpu cool - those VRMs and board LLC features are just gonna ruin my day.

I actually had a pro gaming aura a while back and got something else. Dont remember it being bad - just went with 990, although Ive seen little difference. May go with another of those. I'm guessing the power phase and VRM stability is there? Asus hasn't served me wrong...yet.

The weird thing about this MSI board is the vcore and cpunb. In order for me to actually start overclocking from its 1.3775 vid, I have to do opt. defaults, reboot, disable everything, reboot - Then remove offset till I get to the VID. THEN start adding as I need. Otherwise it defaults to a VID of something like 1.44. Which is just odd.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Need some quick advice ...
> 
> Been running an MSI 990fxa-gaming for a while and I really dont like it. Unstable, hate the offset only mode in bios, and just feels weak in general. Stability wise the 6+2 side of the board just isnt cutting it. It overvolts and undervolts like no other.
> 
> Heading to microcenter in a bit to get something to replace it (I don't get to go down there much, this no driving DV thing blows) - And they are fresh out of Sabertooth boards. GAhhhhh.
> 
> Advice on a 990 or even 970 board to help OC this FX 8350? They have more 970 boards than anything, but 990 is slim pickins. However even a good 8+2 970 chipset would be better - I'm not looking for the added features like M.2, etc.
> 
> ......Go.
> 
> Oh and corsair RGB Fans


pebkac


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Need some quick advice ...
> 
> Been running an MSI 990fxa-gaming for a while and I really dont like it. Unstable, hate the offset only mode in bios, and just feels weak in general. Stability wise the 6+2 side of the board just isnt cutting it. It overvolts and undervolts like no other.
> 
> Heading to microcenter in a bit to get something to replace it (I don't get to go down there much, this no driving DV thing blows) - And they are fresh out of Sabertooth boards. GAhhhhh.
> 
> Advice on a 990 or even 970 board to help OC this FX 8350? They have more 970 boards than anything, but 990 is slim pickins. However even a good 8+2 970 chipset would be better - I'm not looking for the added features like M.2, etc.
> 
> ......Go.
> 
> Oh and corsair RGB Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebkac
Click to expand...

Orkin has got it, board is fine, if it's not to your liking that's perfectly ok


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Heh. Tell me about it. It's their newest board, and it's sharp - but the bios and 6+2 p-phase crushes it. If my 8350 needs a buttload of powa, and I can deliver it and keep the cpu cool - those VRMs and board LLC features are just gonna ruin my day.
> 
> I actually had a pro gaming aura a while back and got something else. Dont remember it being bad - just went with 990, although Ive seen little difference. May go with another of those. I'm guessing the power phase and VRM stability is there? Asus hasn't served me wrong...yet.
> 
> The weird thing about this MSI board is the vcore and cpunb. In order for me to actually start overclocking from its 1.3775 vid, I have to do opt. defaults, reboot, disable everything, reboot - Then remove offset till I get to the VID. THEN start adding as I need. Otherwise it defaults to a VID of something like 1.44. Which is just odd.


I know how you feel man. I had that board and its nothing but trouble.. From now on i stay away from Gigabyte as far as possible because they completely ruined the FX line boards.

I went back to my retail store and told them what i've encountered and they were very polite and agreed with me that this board is very bad along with its features so we decided to exchange it for the newer Sabertooth R3.0 and i couldn't be more happy to be honest. It can take whatever i throw at it without even breaking a sweat.

I can highly suggest you to get an Asus board like the Sabertooth R3.0 or if not in stock, the Aura. Those are one of the best boards for these CPU's nowadays. Good luck.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Put the cooler back on your GPU ( really doesn't need water) and run only the CPU through that 360 rad. Get some spot cooling fans on the boards VRM and back of the socket as well.
> As Kryton said make sure the fans and pump are cycling up to speed when the load requires it.


-Got the extra fan on the back of the socket  (get 10-15c with it)

-My GPU is much more stable under water (and 20c cooler).

-What I need now is an extra radiator; or upgrade to a water-chiller.

-I do also have a spot fan blowing directly onto the VRM.

-Nothing on the NorthBridge chip though (which does get quite hot). Does that affect CPU temps as much as VRM does? (I know a lot of heat is conducted along the circuitry from VRM even when your under water).


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Need some quick advice ...
> 
> Been running an MSI 990fxa-gaming for a while and I really dont like it. Unstable, hate the offset only mode in bios, and just feels weak in general. Stability wise the 6+2 side of the board just isnt cutting it. It overvolts and undervolts like no other.
> 
> Heading to microcenter in a bit to get something to replace it (I don't get to go down there much, this no driving DV thing blows) - And they are fresh out of Sabertooth boards. GAhhhhh.
> 
> Advice on a 990 or even 970 board to help OC this FX 8350? They have more 970 boards than anything, but 990 is slim pickins. However even a good 8+2 970 chipset would be better - I'm not looking for the added features like M.2, etc.
> 
> ......Go.
> 
> Oh and corsair RGB Fans


Let's say I owned 2 of the "best" from both worlds - the Sabertooth R2.0 (there was no R3 back then) and now I own an Aura.

Both great boards, Aura being cheaper has it's flaws but is very solid built. You won't be dissapointed by any of those two.

So, its up to you how much money you want to spend. If you're on a budget, get an Aura. If you got a few 10's of $ go for Sabertooth R2, and if you got an extra 50 bucks or so go for R3 - though I really think the difference between R2 and R3 is minor in terms of overclocking and stability. R3 is more estetics like M2 and in-shroud fan.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Need some quick advice ...
> 
> Been running an MSI 990fxa-gaming for a while and I really dont like it. Unstable, hate the offset only mode in bios, and just feels weak in general. Stability wise the 6+2 side of the board just isnt cutting it. It overvolts and undervolts like no other.
> 
> Heading to microcenter in a bit to get something to replace it (I don't get to go down there much, this no driving DV thing blows) - And they are fresh out of Sabertooth boards. GAhhhhh.
> 
> Advice on a 990 or even 970 board to help OC this FX 8350? They have more 970 boards than anything, but 990 is slim pickins. However even a good 8+2 970 chipset would be better - I'm not looking for the added features like M.2, etc.
> 
> ......Go.
> 
> Oh and corsair RGB Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebkac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orkin has got it, board is fine, if it's not to your liking that's perfectly ok
Click to expand...

I have one and I gave the first one I had to a nephew for xmas. I couldn't get 5 ghz stable on the first one, but was able to hit at least 4.7 ghz ibt avx stable with every 8 core I tried ( 3 of them ).
When I got the second one, I disabled cpu smart protection and promptly hit 5 ghz ibt stable. I'm betting the first one would have hit 5 g's if I hadn't been too timid about disabling cpu smart protection on it.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Need some quick advice ...
> 
> Been running an MSI 990fxa-gaming for a while and I really dont like it. Unstable, hate the offset only mode in bios, and just feels weak in general. Stability wise the 6+2 side of the board just isnt cutting it. It overvolts and undervolts like no other.
> 
> Heading to microcenter in a bit to get something to replace it (I don't get to go down there much, this no driving DV thing blows) - And they are fresh out of Sabertooth boards. GAhhhhh.
> 
> Advice on a 990 or even 970 board to help OC this FX 8350? They have more 970 boards than anything, but 990 is slim pickins. However even a good 8+2 970 chipset would be better - I'm not looking for the added features like M.2, etc.
> 
> ......Go.
> 
> Oh and corsair RGB Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say I owned 2 of the "best" from both worlds - the Sabertooth R2.0 (there was no R3 back then) and now I own an Aura.
> 
> Both great boards, Aura being cheaper has it's flaws but is very solid built. You won't be dissapointed by any of those two.
> 
> So, its up to you how much money you want to spend. If you're on a budget, get an Aura. If you got a few 10's of $ go for Sabertooth R2, and if you got an extra 50 bucks or so go for R3 - though I really think the difference between R2 and R3 is minor in terms of overclocking and stability. R3 is more estetics like M2 and in-shroud fan.
Click to expand...

I would've emptied my wallet and given up a kidney for the right board. Not much there!
....Took home a 990-Gaming ... Gigabyte. I've had one before, it's not bad. Not great, not bad. I do notice however that currently running 4.7ghz (200x23.5 lazy man) stable at 1.47v with good temps is much more satisfying than 4.7ghz at 1.55v (MSI) and a furnace next to me. Jeez the LLC and power reg. on that 990fxa gaming was awful. I'm gonna be digging into this one and seeing what I can do with piledriver - Would've gone Sabertooth or higher, but the last RV 3.0 sold this morning


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Need some quick advice ...
> 
> Been running an MSI 990fxa-gaming for a while and I really dont like it. Unstable, hate the offset only mode in bios, and just feels weak in general. Stability wise the 6+2 side of the board just isnt cutting it. It overvolts and undervolts like no other.
> 
> Heading to microcenter in a bit to get something to replace it (I don't get to go down there much, this no driving DV thing blows) - And they are fresh out of Sabertooth boards. GAhhhhh.
> 
> Advice on a 990 or even 970 board to help OC this FX 8350? They have more 970 boards than anything, but 990 is slim pickins. However even a good 8+2 970 chipset would be better - I'm not looking for the added features like M.2, etc.
> 
> ......Go.
> 
> Oh and corsair RGB Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pebkac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orkin has got it, board is fine, if it's not to your liking that's perfectly ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one and I gave the first one I had to a nephew for xmas. I couldn't get 5 ghz stable on the first one, but was able to hit at least 4.7 ghz ibt avx stable with every 8 core I tried ( 3 of them ).
> When I got the second one, I disabled cpu smart protection and promptly hit 5 ghz ibt stable. I'm betting the first one would have hit 5 g's if I hadn't been too timid about disabling cpu smart protection on it.
Click to expand...

Maybe I just had a dud board. I tried every setting known to man (well, ya know) and the thing was just performing WEIRD.

I did notice on the new board my VBAT is low....1.46?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Maybe I just had a dud board. I tried every setting known to man (well, ya know) and the thing was just performing WEIRD.
> 
> I did notice on the new board my VBAT is low....1.46?


Its not that mate, it really isn't.

Gigabyte just broke their boards with their uefi BIOS. Lots of people are complaining about this so we are not the only ones. Its not only the BIOS though, build quality is also rather poor. I had my board for 3 or 4 months and the audio jack on the back side just didn't work anymore.. My retail store tested the board when i send it back and they said that there was more wrong with it which they tested but i can't remember what to be honest. Overclocking is also very difficult on the Gigabyte boards compared to the Asus Sabertooth R2.0/R3.0. Its also A LOT more stable.

Do yourself a favor and get rid of the Gigabyte board and get Asus Sabertooh or Aura, you are going to be very thankful to yourself and be a lot more happy. I know, i did it and i couldn't be more happy.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Maybe I just had a dud board. I tried every setting known to man (well, ya know) and the thing was just performing WEIRD.
> 
> I did notice on the new board my VBAT is low....1.46?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that mate, it really isn't.
> 
> Gigabyte just broke their boards with their uefi BIOS. Lots of people are complaining about this so we are not the only ones. Its not only the BIOS though, build quality is also rather poor. I had my board for 3 or 4 months and the audio jack on the back side just didn't work anymore.. My retail store tested the board when i send it back and they said that there was more wrong with it which they tested but i can't remember what to be honest. Overclocking is also very difficult on the Gigabyte boards compared to the Asus Sabertooth R2.0/R3.0. Its also A LOT more stable.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get rid of the Gigabyte board and get Asus Sabertooh or Aura, you are going to be very thankful to yourself and be a lot more happy. I know, i did it and i couldn't be more happy.
Click to expand...

I meant the MSI was a dud


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Maybe I just had a dud board. I tried every setting known to man (well, ya know) and the thing was just performing WEIRD.
> 
> I did notice on the new board my VBAT is low....1.46?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that mate, it really isn't.
> 
> Gigabyte just broke their boards with their uefi BIOS. Lots of people are complaining about this so we are not the only ones. Its not only the BIOS though, build quality is also rather poor. I had my board for 3 or 4 months and the audio jack on the back side just didn't work anymore.. My retail store tested the board when i send it back and they said that there was more wrong with it which they tested but i can't remember what to be honest. Overclocking is also very difficult on the Gigabyte boards compared to the Asus Sabertooth R2.0/R3.0. Its also A LOT more stable.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get rid of the Gigabyte board and get Asus Sabertooh or Aura, you are going to be very thankful to yourself and be a lot more happy. I know, i did it and i couldn't be more happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant the MSI was a dud
Click to expand...

Owned an aura, and while I liked it - I opted to go with what had the strongest p-phase and VRM cooling - the bios I can deal with. The gigabyte tops the Aura's 7+1 in my opinion


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I meant the MSI was a dud


Oh sorry for misunderstanding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I meant the MSI was a dud


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Owned an aura, and while I liked it - I opted to go with what had the strongest p-phase and VRM cooling - the bios I can deal with. The gigabyte tops the Aura's 7+1 in my opinion


Asus has the best vrm's design and best BIOS. Vrm temps on the Gigabyte were a lot higher than on my Sabertooth R3.0 which is also A LOT more stable. Its not only vrm design but its the complete package that will get you an stable OC. You can have the best vrm power delivery design but if it has an crappy BIOS it simply don't work. Asus has both so that makes it a win win situation if you ask me. Plus you get 5 years warranty from Asus with the Sabertooth. Its simply better than any AM3+ boards out there, Gigabyte doesn't even come close.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I meant the MSI was a dud
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry for misunderstanding.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I meant the MSI was a dud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Owned an aura, and while I liked it - I opted to go with what had the strongest p-phase and VRM cooling - the bios I can deal with. The gigabyte tops the Aura's 7+1 in my opinion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asus has the best vrm's design and best BIOS. Vrm temps on the Gigabyte were a lot higher than on my Sabertooth R3.0 which is also A LOT more stable. Its not only vrm design but its the complete package that will get you an stable OC. You can have the best vrm power delivery design but if it has an crappy BIOS it simply don't work. Asus has both so that makes it a win win situation if you ask me. Plus you get 5 years warranty from Asus with the Sabertooth. Its simply better than any AM3+ boards out there, Gigabyte doesn't even come close.
Click to expand...

As posted, I WENT for the sabertooth - sold out. Left me with limited options. Otherwise Sabertooth all the way.


----------



## hurricane28

Alright so what are you going to get now? IF you can get the Aura i would go for that one or MSI gaming instead. Good luck


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> As posted, I WENT for the sabertooth - sold out. Left me with limited options. Otherwise Sabertooth all the way.


As I post this, Newegg shows the Sabo 3.0 as being in stock.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132875

Good luck with whatever you finally get.


----------



## skysoldier

I think you misread my OP. I don't drive, I'm a disabled vet. I dont ship things to the house these days since the..protests...started two years ago (we have major mail theft and break ins). I got down to micro center last minute - And had to pick something up one way or another. This was my best bet.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I would've emptied my wallet and given up a kidney for the right board. Not much there!
> ....Took home a 990-Gaming ... Gigabyte. I've had one before, it's not bad. Not great, not bad. I do notice however that currently running 4.7ghz (200x23.5 lazy man) stable at 1.47v with good temps is much more satisfying than 4.7ghz at 1.55v (MSI) and a furnace next to me. Jeez the LLC and power reg. on that 990fxa gaming was awful. I'm gonna be digging into this one and seeing what I can do with piledriver - Would've gone Sabertooth or higher, but the last RV 3.0 sold this morning


I know how you feel. Trust me, as an owner of both, you'd get pretty much everything with both of those. Ofcourse, sabertooth is better built and like 2x heavier, but there is no reason not to go Aura if you do not want to spend money on an AM3+ board right now. That's what made me buy it. Either 110EUR for the Aura or 205EUR for Sabertooth R3.0 and 3-4 days waiting. Didn't want to wait and spend an extra 100EUR so I got the Aura. It still tickles me a bit that I haven't got the R3, maybe some things would be better, but Aura is like a "stripped down" version of Sabertooth. From the BIOS side, they are almost identical. They both have same options, both have same controll for LLC and other stuff, digital VRM controll... but Sabertooth can probably "take 2 pucnhes more" and get you some extra MHz's. And I must say it tickles me sometimes that I didn't get the Sabertooth, though I know it wouldn't made a lot of difference.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I would've emptied my wallet and given up a kidney for the right board. Not much there!
> ....Took home a 990-Gaming ... Gigabyte. I've had one before, it's not bad. Not great, not bad. I do notice however that currently running 4.7ghz (200x23.5 lazy man) stable at 1.47v with good temps is much more satisfying than 4.7ghz at 1.55v (MSI) and a furnace next to me. Jeez the LLC and power reg. on that 990fxa gaming was awful. I'm gonna be digging into this one and seeing what I can do with piledriver - Would've gone Sabertooth or higher, but the last RV 3.0 sold this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. Trust me, as an owner of both, you'd get pretty much everything with both of those. Ofcourse, sabertooth is better built and like 2x heavier, but there is no reason not to go Aura if you do not want to spend money on an AM3+ board right now. That's what made me buy it. Either 110EUR for the Aura or 205EUR for Sabertooth R3.0 and 3-4 days waiting. Didn't want to wait and spend an extra 100EUR so I got the Aura. It still tickles me a bit that I haven't got the R3, maybe some things would be better, but Aura is like a "stripped down" version of Sabertooth. From the BIOS side, they are almost identical. They both have same options, both have same controll for LLC and other stuff, digital VRM controll... but Sabertooth can probably "take 2 pucnhes more" and get you some extra MHz's. And I must say it tickles me sometimes that I didn't get the Sabertooth, though I know it wouldn't made a lot of difference.
Click to expand...

It is a good board - I just wasnt a fan of the Aura feature honestly (....all that RGB and *dink* ... GPU sits over it)...But more than anything it felt underpowered. I couldn't ever take my aura past 4.5 ghz without instability or putting a swamp fan next to the socket to keep it cool. Great bios though.

This is decent - I'm pushing some good speeds and benches so far. Running cold too - Still hate the gig bios though.


----------



## hammerhead300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> It is a good board - I just wasnt a fan of the Aura feature honestly (....all that RGB and *dink* ... GPU sits over it)...But more than anything it felt underpowered. I couldn't ever take my aura past 4.5 ghz without instability or putting a swamp fan next to the socket to keep it cool. Great bios though.
> 
> This is decent - I'm pushing some good speeds and benches so far. Running cold too - Still hate the gig bios though.


I would've liked to see more RGB LEDs elsewhere on the board, like behind the VRM heatsink perhaps... wasn't a dealbreaker for me though. I have enough lighting in my case now that the lights on the mobo are hard to see anyway.

As for the Sabertooth, it looks like a really nice board and I'm using a Z77 Sabertooth that I've had for about 3 years in my other computer so I'm a big fan of the Sabertooth line, but I just couldn't justify spending that much on an EOL platform when Zen's so close. With the Aura I got a relatively inexpensive board that has an M.2 port, and speed-wise, using an M.2 drive as my primary makes enough of a difference that overclocking isn't even much of a concern to me.


----------



## skysoldier

http://valid.x86.fr/mmxdxc

Progress.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mmxdxc
> 
> Progress.


That's the same voltage I'm using for 4.7GHZ (I get some errors on prime95 at 4.8 at 1.488) but all other stress testers seem fine with it.

Prime95 is a beast lol.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Maybe I just had a dud board. I tried every setting known to man (well, ya know) and the thing was just performing WEIRD.
> 
> I did notice on the new board my VBAT is low....1.46?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that mate, it really isn't.
> 
> Gigabyte just broke their boards with their uefi BIOS. Lots of people are complaining about this so we are not the only ones. Its not only the BIOS though, build quality is also rather poor. I had my board for 3 or 4 months and the audio jack on the back side just didn't work anymore.. My retail store tested the board when i send it back and they said that there was more wrong with it which they tested but i can't remember what to be honest. Overclocking is also very difficult on the Gigabyte boards compared to the Asus Sabertooth R2.0/R3.0. Its also A LOT more stable.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get rid of the Gigabyte board and get Asus Sabertooh or Aura, you are going to be very thankful to yourself and be a lot more happy. I know, i did it and i couldn't be more happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant the MSI was a dud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned an aura, and while I liked it - I opted to go with what had the strongest p-phase and VRM cooling - the bios I can deal with. The gigabyte tops the Aura's 7+1 in my opinion
Click to expand...

If you truly wanted the best vrms and cooling then the Aura trumps the G1 Gaming hands down.



^ That's at stock on an 8370









I still maintain that the G1 Gaming is just a UD3 in fancy dress while the 970 Pro Aura has pretty much the same gear as the M5A990FX-Pro that isn't a bad thing since that's a decent board to start with.

I honestly would have went with an R2.0 Saberkitty over either of those boards, that right there is one solid chunk of engineering


----------



## miklkit

214F = 101C

That is like the UD3 rev3 I had. When I changed boards the difference in the amount of heat pouring out of the case was VERY noticeable.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 214F = 101C
> 
> That is like the UD3 rev3 I had. When I changed boards the difference in the amount of heat pouring out of the case was VERY noticeable.


It's why I liked the Sabertooth so much, it dumps sooo much heat (that's a good thing btw) but the G1 gaming just can't get rid of it....

And of course I better provide a sauce before someone starts thinking it's a fake: http://techreport.com/review/29691/amd-wraith-cpu-cooler-reviewed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you truly wanted the best vrms and cooling then the Aura trumps the G1 Gaming hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's at stock on an 8370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that the G1 Gaming is just a UD3 in fancy dress while the 970 Pro Aura has pretty much the same gear as the M5A990FX-Pro that isn't a bad thing since that's a decent board to start with.
> 
> I honestly would have went with an R2.0 Saberkitty over either of those boards, that right there is one solid chunk of engineering


Hey, i didn't know you had an G1 Gaming board..

I totally agree with you though, its the worst board i've ever owned and i am not exaggerating this time. It simply cannot cope with the amount of heat these FX chips produce.
I went to my Sabertooth R3.0 and its the best board hands down i've ever owned.

I am also very glad with the new Samsung Nvme 2.0 driver because i finally got rid of the event 129 raid port1 was issued.. They also released new magician 5.0 which finally fixed the benchmark and it shows the correct speeds.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you truly wanted the best vrms and cooling then the Aura trumps the G1 Gaming hands down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's at stock on an 8370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that the G1 Gaming is just a UD3 in fancy dress while the 970 Pro Aura has pretty much the same gear as the M5A990FX-Pro that isn't a bad thing since that's a decent board to start with.
> 
> I honestly would have went with an R2.0 Saberkitty over either of those boards, that right there is one solid chunk of engineering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, i didn't know you had an G1 Gaming board..
> 
> I totally agree with you though, its the worst board i've ever owned and i am not exaggerating this time. It simply cannot cope with the amount of heat these FX chips produce.
> I went to my Sabertooth R3.0 and its the best board hands down i've ever owned.
> 
> I am also very glad with the new Samsung Nvme 2.0 driver because i finally got rid of the event 129 raid port1 was issued.. They also released new magician 5.0 which finally fixed the benchmark and it shows the correct speeds.
Click to expand...

I don't own one, never wanted to after I seen some full res pics of it, that picture and others experiences with it are all I need to tell people to go elsewhere.

Even if you take overclocking out of it the G1 Gaming still isn't better value than the Pro Aura, 990FX vs 970 chipset makes no real difference, it's just PCIe lanes iirc and the Pro Aura splits the single x16 into two x8 so you can still do SLI on it, I just cannot find a single logical reason why I should tell people to buy it.

I know Gigabyte can do better than that and I think that's what frustrates me the most about it, you take this little FM2+ ITX board for example, This thing is a brilliant little board and outshines quite a few of the more expensive ATX ones out there



I was pumping 1.68v into that chip on that board and that tiny tiny vrm heatsink held up like a champ, just a little airflow over it and it was cool to the touch (no joke, I thought something was wrong).

THAT is what frustrates me about board like the 990FX G1 Gaming, I know they can do better....

ok, I've had my rant, back to whatever it was people were talking about again


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't own one, never wanted to after I seen some full res pics of it, that picture and others experiences with it are all I need to tell people to go elsewhere.
> 
> Even if you take overclocking out of it the G1 Gaming still isn't better value than the Pro Aura, 990FX vs 970 chipset makes no real difference, it's just PCIe lanes iirc and the Pro Aura splits the single x16 into two x8 so you can still do SLI on it, I just cannot find a single logical reason why I should tell people to buy it.
> 
> I know Gigabyte can do better than that and I think that's what frustrates me the most about it, you take this little FM2+ ITX board for example, This thing is a brilliant little board and outshines quite a few of the more expensive ATX ones out there
> 
> 
> 
> I was pumping 1.68v into that chip on that board and that tiny tiny vrm heatsink held up like a champ, just a little airflow over it and it was cool to the touch (no joke, I thought something was wrong).
> 
> THAT is what frustrates me about board like the 990FX G1 Gaming, I know they can do better....
> 
> ok, I've had my rant, back to whatever it was people were talking about again


Ah alright.

About the PCI2, isn't that the same across the 990FX line? I mean, when i am running SLI, the x16 slots are operating at x8 and i cannot use my nvme drive anymore because there are no more lanes on the 990FX chipset.

Yes they indeed can do A LOT better than what we see in the newer boards.. its such a shame because my UD5 rev 1.1 was a pretty decent board and it would overclock almost the same as on the Sabertooth.. I stil have screenshots of that board.

I hear ya about the little rant man, i feel the same way..


----------



## miklkit

Ok you can blame blameless for this. A few days ago we got to talking about old tech like the Aureal Vortex sound card that could throw the sound behind and to the side of you from desktop speakers. So that got me thinking about the first program with full multithread support, Grand Prix Legends from 1998.

So I dug out an old HD and installed it again and watched some replays after visiting the mod site and getting some utilities. Also picked up their latest mod, the bobblehead mod.









 

 


Not too shabby for DX7.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I think you misread my OP. I don't drive, I'm a disabled vet. I dont ship things to the house these days since the..protests...started two years ago (we have major mail theft and break ins). I got down to micro center last minute - And had to pick something up one way or another. This was my best bet.


Yeah, I missed that and sorry to hear about your situation, does make things tough.

I do understand and hopefully when things work out it will be something good for you.

BTW thank you for your service.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey, i didn't know you had an G1 Gaming board..
> 
> I totally agree with you though, its the worst board i've ever owned and i am not exaggerating this time.


Is that the board The Stilt said uses an analog VRM system?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> If you truly wanted the best vrms and cooling then the Aura trumps the G1 Gaming hands down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ That's at stock on an 8370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that the G1 Gaming is just a UD3 in fancy dress while the 970 Pro Aura has pretty much the same gear as the M5A990FX-Pro that isn't a bad thing since that's a decent board to start with.
> 
> I honestly would have went with an R2.0 Saberkitty over either of those boards, that right there is one solid chunk of engineering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, i didn't know you had an G1 Gaming board..
> 
> I totally agree with you though, its the worst board i've ever owned and i am not exaggerating this time. It simply cannot cope with the amount of heat these FX chips produce.
> I went to my Sabertooth R3.0 and its the best board hands down i've ever owned.
> 
> I am also very glad with the new Samsung Nvme 2.0 driver because i finally got rid of the event 129 raid port1 was issued.. They also released new magician 5.0 which finally fixed the benchmark and it shows the correct speeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't own one, never wanted to after I seen some full res pics of it, that picture and others experiences with it are all I need to tell people to go elsewhere.
> 
> Even if you take overclocking out of it the G1 Gaming still isn't better value than the Pro Aura, 990FX vs 970 chipset makes no real difference, it's just PCIe lanes iirc and the Pro Aura splits the single x16 into two x8 so you can still do SLI on it, I just cannot find a single logical reason why I should tell people to buy it.
> 
> I know Gigabyte can do better than that and I think that's what frustrates me the most about it, you take this little FM2+ ITX board for example, This thing is a brilliant little board and outshines quite a few of the more expensive ATX ones out there
> 
> 
> 
> I was pumping 1.68v into that chip on that board and that tiny tiny vrm heatsink held up like a champ, just a little airflow over it and it was cool to the touch (no joke, I thought something was wrong).
> 
> THAT is what frustrates me about board like the 990FX G1 Gaming, I know they can do better....
> 
> ok, I've had my rant, back to whatever it was people were talking about again
Click to expand...

Of course they can what we have seen recently has been pretty pathetic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't own one, never wanted to after I seen some full res pics of it, that picture and others experiences with it are all I need to tell people to go elsewhere.
> 
> Even if you take overclocking out of it the G1 Gaming still isn't better value than the Pro Aura, 990FX vs 970 chipset makes no real difference, it's just PCIe lanes iirc and the Pro Aura splits the single x16 into two x8 so you can still do SLI on it, I just cannot find a single logical reason why I should tell people to buy it.
> 
> I know Gigabyte can do better than that and I think that's what frustrates me the most about it, you take this little FM2+ ITX board for example, This thing is a brilliant little board and outshines quite a few of the more expensive ATX ones out there
> 
> 
> 
> I was pumping 1.68v into that chip on that board and that tiny tiny vrm heatsink held up like a champ, just a little airflow over it and it was cool to the touch (no joke, I thought something was wrong).
> 
> THAT is what frustrates me about board like the 990FX G1 Gaming, I know they can do better....
> 
> ok, I've had my rant, back to whatever it was people were talking about again
> 
> 
> 
> Ah alright.
> 
> About the PCI2, isn't that the same across the 990FX line? I mean, when i am running SLI, the x16 slots are operating at x8 and i cannot use my nvme drive anymore because there are no more lanes on the 990FX chipset.
> 
> Yes they indeed can do A LOT better than what we see in the newer boards.. its such a shame because my UD5 rev 1.1 was a pretty decent board and it would overclock almost the same as on the Sabertooth.. I stil have screenshots of that board.
> 
> I hear ya about the little rant man, i feel the same way..
Click to expand...

Umm, no 990fx has 32 lanes (acutally 42 iirc but those are reserved for other things)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I think you misread my OP. I don't drive, I'm a disabled vet. I dont ship things to the house these days since the..protests...started two years ago (we have major mail theft and break ins). I got down to micro center last minute - And had to pick something up one way or another. This was my best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I missed that and sorry to hear about your situation, does make things tough.
> 
> I do understand and hopefully when things work out it will be something good for you.
> 
> BTW *thank you for your service.*
Click to expand...

+12


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Of course they can what we have seen recently has been pretty pathetic.


Yeah I kinda agree with you there, apart from the SOC Force stuff Gigabyte isn't really my cup of tea these past couple of gens, hopefully they kick things back into gear with AM4 and whatever the next Intel socket is.

But for now it's Asus and MSI for me, MSI in particular has been really impressive for Skylake gear, I wasn't a fan of the 970 Gaming but seems like it performs ok for its price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't own one, never wanted to after I seen some full res pics of it, that picture and others experiences with it are all I need to tell people to go elsewhere.
> 
> Even if you take overclocking out of it the G1 Gaming still isn't better value than the Pro Aura, 990FX vs 970 chipset makes no real difference, it's just PCIe lanes iirc and the Pro Aura splits the single x16 into two x8 so you can still do SLI on it, I just cannot find a single logical reason why I should tell people to buy it.
> 
> I know Gigabyte can do better than that and I think that's what frustrates me the most about it, you take this little FM2+ ITX board for example, This thing is a brilliant little board and outshines quite a few of the more expensive ATX ones out there
> 
> 
> 
> I was pumping 1.68v into that chip on that board and that tiny tiny vrm heatsink held up like a champ, just a little airflow over it and it was cool to the touch (no joke, I thought something was wrong).
> 
> THAT is what frustrates me about board like the 990FX G1 Gaming, I know they can do better....
> 
> ok, I've had my rant, back to whatever it was people were talking about again
> 
> 
> 
> Ah alright.
> 
> About the PCI2, isn't that the same across the 990FX line? I mean, when i am running SLI, the x16 slots are operating at x8 and i cannot use my nvme drive anymore because there are no more lanes on the 990FX chipset.
> 
> Yes they indeed can do A LOT better than what we see in the newer boards.. its such a shame because my UD5 rev 1.1 was a pretty decent board and it would overclock almost the same as on the Sabertooth.. I stil have screenshots of that board.
> 
> I hear ya about the little rant man, i feel the same way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, no 990fx has 32 lanes (acutally 42 iirc but those are reserved for other things)
Click to expand...

To the Wiki!!

990FX:

Four physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8 electrical which can be combined to create two PCIe 2.0×16 slots @ x16 electrical, one PCIe 2.0×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 38 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge

so yeah, 42 lanes total but 38 for PCIe slot stuffs

970:

One physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slot, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 22 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge

26 total with 22 for PCIe slots stuff.

with the M.2 taking up 4 lanes that leaves 18 (16) free for the slots so that's how we get a single x16 or two x8


----------



## cssorkinman

Looks like I'm out of luck @Sgt Bilko



Apologies


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like I'm out of luck @Sgt Bilko
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies


I could've told you before that the Nitro wouldn't unlock









Only ones that have a chance to are the Tri-X, XFX Triple D, Powercolor PCS and the Asus Strix, not sure about the Gigabyte one since I've never seen anyone with one tbh.

and was that HWBOT x265?

Pretty sure I did that on my daily OS with my daily settings haha, nice job regardless though mate


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Of course they can what we have seen recently has been pretty pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I kinda agree with you there, apart from the SOC Force stuff Gigabyte isn't really my cup of tea these past couple of gens, hopefully they kick things back into gear with AM4 and whatever the next Intel socket is.
> 
> But for now it's Asus and MSI for me, MSI in particular has been really impressive for Skylake gear, I wasn't a fan of the 970 Gaming but seems like it performs ok for its price.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't own one, never wanted to after I seen some full res pics of it, that picture and others experiences with it are all I need to tell people to go elsewhere.
> 
> Even if you take overclocking out of it the G1 Gaming still isn't better value than the Pro Aura, 990FX vs 970 chipset makes no real difference, it's just PCIe lanes iirc and the Pro Aura splits the single x16 into two x8 so you can still do SLI on it, I just cannot find a single logical reason why I should tell people to buy it.
> 
> I know Gigabyte can do better than that and I think that's what frustrates me the most about it, you take this little FM2+ ITX board for example, This thing is a brilliant little board and outshines quite a few of the more expensive ATX ones out there
> 
> 
> 
> I was pumping 1.68v into that chip on that board and that tiny tiny vrm heatsink held up like a champ, just a little airflow over it and it was cool to the touch (no joke, I thought something was wrong).
> 
> THAT is what frustrates me about board like the 990FX G1 Gaming, I know they can do better....
> 
> ok, I've had my rant, back to whatever it was people were talking about again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah alright.
> 
> About the PCI2, isn't that the same across the 990FX line? I mean, when i am running SLI, the x16 slots are operating at x8 and i cannot use my nvme drive anymore because there are no more lanes on the 990FX chipset.
> 
> Yes they indeed can do A LOT better than what we see in the newer boards.. its such a shame because my UD5 rev 1.1 was a pretty decent board and it would overclock almost the same as on the Sabertooth.. I stil have screenshots of that board.
> 
> I hear ya about the little rant man, i feel the same way..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm, no 990fx has 32 lanes (acutally 42 iirc but those are reserved for other things)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the Wiki!!
> 
> 990FX:
> 
> Four physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8 electrical which can be combined to create two PCIe 2.0×16 slots @ x16 electrical, one PCIe 2.0×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 38 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> 
> so yeah, 42 lanes total but 38 for PCIe slot stuffs
> 
> 970:
> 
> One physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slot, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 22 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> 
> 26 total with 22 for PCIe slots stuff.
> 
> with the M.2 taking up 4 lanes that leaves 18 (16) free for the slots so that's how we get a single x16 or two x8
Click to expand...

I knew I was quoting one of those darn numbers wrong. But either way isn't hurr complaining about the Sabertooth3 ? (Question is actually directed to hurr)

I have yet to see a good pcie m.2 design. All manufactures can't seem to figure out how to just use some of the " extra " lanes but must use your gpu lanes *

*please note I have not looked into either of intels newest junk- with key word being junk. Although I may end up doing a e5 xeon build in the near future- but in actuality probably a consumer 6-10 core for this server, as I think it would be more beneficial for this build.

If zen works however I will use it ( this build is heavy smb (samba) and unfortunately generally fx fails at this, however now that I say this. I spent along time proving that statement wrong.

I may just have to do that again.

Since I got into freebsd (freenas) i keep leaning intel because of driver support (mainly). (Again not in windows, but freebsd )

But what I will be doing is out of windows......

Time for an air cooled build.... holy crap, I wish there was a itx am3+.... my s3 is crying for a build atm.....

I'll have to buy afm2+ (that gigabyte you just mentioned ironically)

Dear God I an getting giggly thinking about this.......

Now to use a APU or athlon...... hmmmm

Maybe I can pick up a super Micro board with impi instead, I prefer server boards for servers as they are always on and don't have useless junk like on board sound and what not wasting electricity

++++edited wow my phone screwed up big time


----------



## tashcz

For a small NAS build I'd reccomend the 5350 or something like that, I've been using it and its outstanding. The cheapo system can be built for like 100EUR, only thing it lacks for a real NAS is SATA ports. Maybe a PCIE adapter could solve that issue, but for my home needs, a high-capacity HDD and an SSD for the system and virtualized machines is great. Thing doesn't need water cooling, the small 4x4cm heatsink actually doesn't even need a fan to stay cool since it idles at ~19W and peaks at less than 40W under stress testing (whole system).

So people can say what they want, but this little 2.1GHz quad core kicks the J1900 and Atoms in the balls by price and performance, power efficency and options. Would never choose anything else than that for my home server needs. Too bad I can't seem to find 5xxx chips any more or any AM1 mobo's in Serbia any more.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I kinda agree with you there, apart from the SOC Force stuff Gigabyte isn't really my cup of tea these past couple of gens, hopefully they kick things back into gear with AM4 and whatever the next Intel socket is.
> 
> But for now it's Asus and MSI for me, MSI in particular has been really impressive for Skylake gear, I wasn't a fan of the 970 Gaming but seems like it performs ok for its price.
> To the Wiki!!
> 
> 990FX:
> 
> Four physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8 electrical which can be combined to create two PCIe 2.0×16 slots @ x16 electrical, one PCIe 2.0×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 38 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> 
> so yeah, 42 lanes total but 38 for PCIe slot stuffs
> 
> 970:
> 
> One physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slot, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 22 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> 
> 26 total with 22 for PCIe slots stuff.
> 
> with the M.2 taking up 4 lanes that leaves 18 (16) free for the slots so that's how we get a single x16 or two x8


Quite complicated stuff that PCIe lol. Thnx for the explanation.

Now my question becomes, why don't we overclock PCIe instead? Friend of mine successfully overclocked it to 110 MHz and gained like 400 points in Firestrike. Now when i did this my USB 3.0 didn't work anymore all of a sudden.. couldn't figure it out so i had to back off the PCIe clock and the USB started to work again..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah I kinda agree with you there, apart from the SOC Force stuff Gigabyte isn't really my cup of tea these past couple of gens, hopefully they kick things back into gear with AM4 and whatever the next Intel socket is.
> 
> But for now it's Asus and MSI for me, MSI in particular has been really impressive for Skylake gear, I wasn't a fan of the 970 Gaming but seems like it performs ok for its price.
> To the Wiki!!
> 
> 990FX:
> 
> Four physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8 electrical which can be combined to create two PCIe 2.0×16 slots @ x16 electrical, one PCIe 2.0×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 38 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> 
> so yeah, 42 lanes total but 38 for PCIe slot stuffs
> 
> 970:
> 
> One physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slot, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 22 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge
> 
> 26 total with 22 for PCIe slots stuff.
> 
> with the M.2 taking up 4 lanes that leaves 18 (16) free for the slots so that's how we get a single x16 or two x8


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I knew I was quoting one of those darn numbers wrong. But either way isn't hurr complaining about the Sabertooth3 ? (Question is actually directed to hurr)
> 
> I have yet to see a good pcie m.2 design. All manufactures can't seem to figure out how to just use some of the " extra "lakes but must use your gpu lanes *
> 
> *please note I have not looked into either of intels newest junk- with key word being junk. Although I may end up doing a e5 xeon build in the near future- but in actuality probably a consumer 6-10 core for this server, as I think it would be more beneficial for this build.
> 
> If zen works however I will use it ( this build is heavy smb (samba) and unfortunately generally fx fails at this, however now that I say this. I spent along time proving that statement wing.
> 
> I may just have to do that again.
> 
> Since I got into freebsd (freenas) i keep leaning intel because of driver support (mainly). (Again not in windows, but freebsd )
> 
> But what I will be dig is out of windows......
> 
> Time for an air cooled build.... holy crap, I wish there was a itx am3+.... my s3 is crying for a build atm.....
> 
> I'll have to buy afm2+ (that gigabyte you just mentioned ironically)
> 
> Dear God I an getting giggly thinking about this.......
> 
> Now to use a APU or athlon...... hmmmm
> 
> Maybe I can pick up a super Micro board with impish instead, I prefer Seffner boards for servers as they are always on and don't have useless junk like on boats souths and what not wasting electricity


haha i knew this question came sooner or later









But as an answer to your question, NO i haven't found a thing that i didn't like about this board i mean,what is there to complain about? It has everything you can wish for on an ancient chipset..

BIOS looks very nice and works even better, aesthetics of this board is also very good IMO, It has M.2 which is a lot faster than SATA SSD in many things. BUT, if i have to nitpick, the 8-pin CPU cable could be on a better spot to be honest. If i wanted a thicker rad, the cable is in the way... but there is an solution for that problem. For the rest i am very very happy with this board, it clocks well, looks well and has a lot of features.


----------



## Mega Man

M.2 is not faster then sata. M.2 is a mounting method. A form factor. Nothing more. What you are comparing is sata vs pcie.

M.2 can be sata, pcie, or both. Depending on the socket and what's plugged into it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For a small NAS build I'd reccomend the 5350 or something like that, I've been using it and its outstanding. The cheapo system can be built for like 100EUR, only thing it lacks for a real NAS is SATA ports. Maybe a PCIE adapter could solve that issue, but for my home needs, a high-capacity HDD and an SSD for the system and virtualized machines is great. Thing doesn't need water cooling, the small 4x4cm heatsink actually doesn't even need a fan to stay cool since it idles at ~19W and peaks at less than 40W under stress testing (whole system).
> 
> So people can say what they want, but this little 2.1GHz quad core kicks the J1900 and Atoms in the balls by price and performance, power efficency and options. Would never choose anything else than that for my home server needs. Too bad I can't seem to find 5xxx chips any more or any AM1 mobo's in Serbia any more.


I have a nas I am building a windows based server. My nas is a 4 core 8 thread xeon with 32GB ecc memory. And z3 raid

Iirc it is an e3 1231 v3


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> M.2 is not faster then sata. M.2 is a mounting method. A form factor. Nothing more. What you are comparing is sata vs pcie.
> 
> M.2 can be sata, pcie, or both. Depending on the socket and what's plugged into it
> I have a nas I am building a windows based server. My nas is a 4 core 8 thread xeon with 32GB ecc memory. And z3 raid
> 
> Iirc it is an e3 1231 v3


Yes you are right. What i meant is nvme instead of SATA.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Too bad I can't seem to find 5xxx chips any more or any AM1 mobo's in Serbia any more.


I'll send you some, my Microcenter still has a ton of 5350s in stock for $40, 6 mATX and 4 mITX AM1 boards (finally, they haven't had an AM1 board in forever) for $30-40.









Supposedly buying a compatible processor/mobo 'bundled' saves $40... Which makes me wonder if that actually applies since you'd get the proc basically free.

Edit: Yep, the mobo is 'free' being the cheaper part. Also, the ASRock mITX board comes with 4 SATA ports and RAID, *but* no onboard graphics chipset.


----------



## Undervolter

Just a heads up, after more than 1 year (last release was June 2015), there is new Realtek HD Audio driver R2.80 released. Since many AM3+ mobos have Realtek audio i thought to post it, especially since the changelog mentions bugfixes. I was running 2.74 and there is a small improvment in audio too, i think.

64bit, all Windows versions:

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/REALTEK/Realtek-HD-Audio-Driver-280-64-bit.shtml


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Just a heads up, after more than 1 year (last release was June 2015), there is new Realtek HD Audio driver R2.80 released. Since many AM3+ mobos have Realtek audio i thought to post it, especially since the changelog mentions bugfixes. I was running 2.74 and there is a small improvment in audio too, i think.
> 
> 64bit, all Windows versions:
> 
> http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/REALTEK/Realtek-HD-Audio-Driver-280-64-bit.shtml


Thn for the info man









I am installing new Realtek drivers for a couple of weeks now and i cannot say i feel any difference to be honest. This R2.80 does sound a little different though, i have little more base and the audio is little more accurate both on my headphones and my speakers.

I am getting them from this site: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools-288.html

Whenever a new driver, program or benchmarking tool is out they post it there.


----------



## skysoldier

As far as the G1 gaming goes...Am I aware that it's overdressed in flashy bull**** that doesn't help anybody (yet lures in those who cant help but be sucked in by flashy bull****)? Yes.

However, it just seemed like the best option I had at the time. A sabertooth WILL be mine. I may have to start a fellowship and march cross country, but ill get one. Lol

So far temps have been stellar - NB, SB, chip, and VRMs are staying cool even at 1.5v.

I'm surprised at how this board is performing so far - Especially having owned an Aura and one of these recently and gotten rid of them. I think I've just gotten smarter in the overclocking department (and thank yall for that







) and a bit better at working piledriver in general.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> why don't we overclock PCIe instead? Friend of mine successfully overclocked it to 110 MHz and gained like 400 points in Firestrike. Now when i did this my USB 3.0 didn't work anymore all of a sudden.. couldn't figure it out so i had to back off the PCIe clock and the USB started to work again..


Board makers shouldn't allow people to overclock it. Not only is it bad for the individual consumer it's bad for RMA rates.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> As far as the G1 gaming goes...Am I aware that it's overdressed in flashy bull**** that doesn't help anybody (yet lures in those who cant help but be sucked in by flashy bull****)? Yes.
> 
> However, it just seemed like the best option I had at the time. A sabertooth WILL be mine. I may have to start a fellowship and march cross country, but ill get one. Lol
> 
> So far temps have been stellar - NB, SB, chip, and VRMs are staying cool even at 1.5v.
> 
> I'm surprised at how this board is performing so far - Especially having owned an Aura and one of these recently and gotten rid of them. I think I've just gotten smarter in the overclocking department (and thank yall for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and a bit better at working piledriver in general.


I'm glad you are getting along better with this board , hopefully you be able to max out your cooling with it.

I don't know if i mentioned it before but i just noticed the ram that you have. Of all the kits I have the most disagreeable one I have when it comes to an AMD platform is my crucial ballistic sport 16 gb 1600 mhz kit :doh


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> As far as the G1 gaming goes...Am I aware that it's overdressed in flashy bull**** that doesn't help anybody (yet lures in those who cant help but be sucked in by flashy bull****)? Yes.
> 
> However, it just seemed like the best option I had at the time. A sabertooth WILL be mine. I may have to start a fellowship and march cross country, but ill get one. Lol
> 
> So far temps have been stellar - NB, SB, chip, and VRMs are staying cool even at 1.5v.
> 
> I'm surprised at how this board is performing so far - Especially having owned an Aura and one of these recently and gotten rid of them. I think I've just gotten smarter in the overclocking department (and thank yall for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and a bit better at working piledriver in general.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are getting along better with this board , hopefully you be able to max out your cooling with it.
> 
> I don't know if i mentioned it before but i just noticed the ram that you have. Of all the kits I have the most disagreeable one I have when it comes to an AMD platform is my crucial ballistic sport 16 gb 1600 mhz kit :doh
Click to expand...

Haha I was wondering about it - I've had good results so far, I THINK. I'm running my ram at 1600 right now - with a cas of 8. Nothing has popped up screaming RAM yet - but I havent run memtest (I'll do it overnight.)


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> As far as the G1 gaming goes...Am I aware that it's overdressed in flashy bull**** that doesn't help anybody (yet lures in those who cant help but be sucked in by flashy bull****)? Yes.
> 
> However, it just seemed like the best option I had at the time. A sabertooth WILL be mine. I may have to start a fellowship and march cross country, but ill get one. Lol
> 
> So far temps have been stellar - NB, SB, chip, and VRMs are staying cool even at 1.5v.
> 
> I'm surprised at how this board is performing so far - Especially having owned an Aura and one of these recently and gotten rid of them. I think I've just gotten smarter in the overclocking department (and thank yall for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and a bit better at working piledriver in general.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are getting along better with this board , hopefully you be able to max out your cooling with it.
> 
> I don't know if i mentioned it before but i just noticed the ram that you have. Of all the kits I have the most disagreeable one I have when it comes to an AMD platform is my crucial ballistic sport 16 gb 1600 mhz kit :doh
Click to expand...

This is actually the 1866 kit (8gbx2)


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> I think you misread my OP. I don't drive, I'm a disabled vet. I dont ship things to the house these days since the..protests...started two years ago (we have major mail theft and break ins). I got down to micro center last minute - And had to pick something up one way or another. This was my best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I missed that and sorry to hear about your situation, does make things tough.
> 
> I do understand and hopefully when things work out it will be something good for you.
> 
> BTW thank you for your service.
Click to expand...

Thanks - Rep +

Sorry if I came across a bit sharp. I get feisty sometimes. Either my blood sugar is low, or I haven't had enough nicotine.

Or whiskey.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Thanks - Rep +
> 
> Sorry if I came across a bit sharp. I get feisty sometimes. Either my blood sugar is low, or I haven't had enough nicotine.
> 
> Or whiskey.


Or you're just ex-military and that's how we talk to each other in the service. Usually involves a lot more vulgar language that isn't allowed round these parts though.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Thanks - Rep +
> 
> Sorry if I came across a bit sharp. I get feisty sometimes. Either my blood sugar is low, or I haven't had enough nicotine.
> 
> Or whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you're just ex-military and that's how we talk to each other in the service. Usually involves a lot more vulgar language that isn't allowed round these parts though.
Click to expand...

in infantry, there is but one language.

profanity.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Board makers shouldn't allow people to overclock it. Not only is it bad for the individual consumer it's bad for RMA rates.


Yeah, i guess so. The only gain i get from it is instability nothing more..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> in infantry, there is but one language.
> 
> profanity.


Well, some gotta learn the hard way i guess lol.

I was in the military myself too, as a matter a fact, my whole family joined the military. One acquaintance served in the French Foreign legion for 5 years, those guys are the toughest people on the planet, you simply don't mess with those guys...

-back on topic..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> in infantry, there is but one language.
> 
> profanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some gotta learn the hard way i guess lol.
> 
> I was in the military myself too, as a matter a fact, my whole family joined the military. One acquaintance served in the French Foreign legion for 5 years, those guys are the toughest people on the planet, you simply don't mess with those guys...
> 
> -back on topic..
Click to expand...

Yea sorry but usa all the way on that issue... not a chance the French would win that bet....


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> in infantry, there is but one language.
> 
> profanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some gotta learn the hard way i guess lol.
> 
> I was in the military myself too, as a matter a fact, my whole family joined the military. One acquaintance served in the French Foreign legion for 5 years, those guys are the toughest people on the planet, you simply don't mess with those guys...
> 
> -back on topic..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea sorry but usa all the way on that issue... not a chance the French would win that bet....
Click to expand...

they wouldn't, but the FFL are some tough meat eaters for sure. No doubt about. The same can be said about the British Royal Marines (I swear, most aren't even human) and Canadian infantry.

This gave me an idea. Gonna string up a demilled .50 cal round I have and hang it as display in my tower


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea sorry but usa all the way on that issue... not a chance the French would win that bet....


I Don't know if you know what the French Foreign legion is but they are not fighting for France... They are mercenary's who fight for whoever pays more.. Who do you think is fighting in Syria, Iraq etc. they are the first to send out to an conflict aria when things go south.. Don't get me wrong though, i do not approve killing ANY life on earth because it reminds me of what a very smart man said: "why do we kill people who kill people to show people that killing people is wrong"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> they wouldn't, but the FFL are some tough meat eaters for sure. No doubt about. The same can be said about the British Royal Marines (I swear, most aren't even human) and Canadian infantry.
> 
> This gave me an idea. Gonna string up a demilled .50 cal round I have and hang it as display in my tower


Its a very different Army to begin with. They have many disciplines that is unique in the military world and they fight for a different cause. Also the background of those people is wildly different than from any army in the world. The S.A.S. is also known about its brutality and they have a fears reputation as well. Makes me think that our army is kind of a joke compared to those guys


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> Thanks - Rep +
> 
> Sorry if I came across a bit sharp. I get feisty sometimes. Either my blood sugar is low, or I haven't had enough nicotine.
> 
> Or whiskey.


No prob - I too can be direct if the need arises and you spoke in a fitting, respectful fashion as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea sorry but usa all the way on that issue... not a chance the French would win that bet....
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't know if you know what the French Foreign legion is but they are not fighting for France... They are mercenary's who fight for whoever pays more.. Who do you think is fighting in Syria, Iraq etc. they are the first to send out to an conflict aria when things go south.. Don't get me wrong though, i do not approve killing ANY life on earth because it reminds me of what a very smart man said: "why do we kill people who kill people to show people that killing people is wrong"
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> they wouldn't, but the FFL are some tough meat eaters for sure. No doubt about. The same can be said about the British Royal Marines (I swear, most aren't even human) and Canadian infantry.
> 
> This gave me an idea. Gonna string up a demilled .50 cal round I have and hang it as display in my tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a very different Army to begin with. They have many disciplines that is unique in the military world and they fight for a different cause. Also the background of those people is wildly different than from any army in the world. The S.A.S. is also known about its brutality and they have a fears reputation as well. Makes me think that our army is kind of a joke compared to those guys
Click to expand...

Another wise man said "It is better to be violent, if there is violence in our hearts, than to wear the cloak of nonviolence to cover impotence."


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I could just ask a couple of people but I'll make it a broad question, anyone have experience with the Rev 1.1 UD7?

Found one fairly cheap here and tempted to pick it up but from what I recall the BIOS is quite old and dopey so it wouldn't be much fun.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I could just ask a couple of people but I'll make it a broad question, anyone have experience with the Rev 1.1 UD7?
> 
> Found one fairly cheap here and tempted to pick it up but from what I recall the BIOS is quite old and dopey so it wouldn't be much fun.


Idk if its the same but i used to own an UD5 Rev 1.1 and it worked fine.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I could just ask a couple of people but I'll make it a broad question, anyone have experience with the Rev 1.1 UD7?
> 
> Found one fairly cheap here and tempted to pick it up but from what I recall the BIOS is quite old and dopey so it wouldn't be much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if its the same but i used to own an UD5 Rev 1.1 and it worked fine.
Click to expand...

Not the same at all


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm okay, i woud think that they were practically the same board only the UD7 has more features and if i am not mistaken it has the same vrm design.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I could just ask a couple of people but I'll make it a broad question, anyone have experience with the Rev 1.1 UD7?
> 
> Found one fairly cheap here and tempted to pick it up but from what I recall the BIOS is quite old and dopey so it wouldn't be much fun.


Hey now! I'm old and dopey and I'm hoot!

My ud-5 frustrates the crap out of me..... love how beefy it is - hate the wonkyness.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I could just ask a couple of people but I'll make it a broad question, anyone have experience with the Rev 1.1 UD7?
> 
> Found one fairly cheap here and tempted to pick it up but from what I recall the BIOS is quite old and dopey so it wouldn't be much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now! I'm old and dopey and *I'm a hoot!*
> 
> My ud-5 frustrates the crap out of me..... love how beefy it is - hate the wonkyness.
Click to expand...

One man's opinion







(just playin wit ya)

Good to know man, I honestly don't think I could deal with a non UEFI Bios anymore, I know my way around them fine but.....yeah....not fun :/


----------



## Undervolter

I took the plunge and ordered a 3rd Gigabyte 970 UD3P. Since i don't go Zen and neither Win10, i may as well have 3 reliable motherboards, in case i go for the 10 year run on Win7. You can't rely 100% on shop descriptions here, but it should be rev1.0, so that i won't need to learn new quirks, plus, the electrolytic audio capacitors in the rev2, may give better audio, but for long storage they are bad, as electrolytics tend to die if unused.

The Asrock 970 G3.1 was at the same price, but at the end i decided against it, since i don't have the force to learn the quirks of a 4th motherboard model, plus the USB3 header is located in an atrocious position (next to the GPU) and well, since it's Asrock, it doesn't inspire me the same confidence about longevity. At least i know that the rev1.0 of the UD3P may be quirky, but it's very solid structurally. I also read someone in Newegg saying the Asrock is "fragile and heating easily". Which smells like Asrock 970 Extreme3 with better VRM.

Now, i have 9 AM3+ motherboards in total and 3 FX CPUs. Just waiting to see now how further the FX prices will drop when Zen comes out. FX8300 fell 20 EUR in the last 5 days and it's now at 106 EUR. I almost clicked on it today too, but i am getting greedy, chances are it will fall even more! Go, go Zen! Bring FX prices down!


----------



## LicSqualo

@hurricane, me too


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I took the plunge and ordered a 3rd Gigabyte 970 UD3P. Since i don't go Zen and neither Win10, i may as well have 3 reliable motherboards, in case i go for the 10 year run on Win7. You can't rely 100% on shop descriptions here, but it should be rev1.0, so that i won't need to learn new quirks, plus, the electrolytic audio capacitors in the rev2, may give better audio, but for long storage they are bad, as electrolytics tend to die if unused.
> 
> The Asrock 970 G3.1 was at the same price, but at the end i decided against it, since i don't have the force to learn the quirks of a 4th motherboard model, plus the USB3 header is located in an atrocious position (next to the GPU) and well, since it's Asrock, it doesn't inspire me the same confidence about longevity. At least i know that the rev1.0 of the UD3P may be quirky, but it's very solid structurally. I also read someone in Newegg saying the Asrock is "fragile and heating easily". Which smells like Asrock 970 Extreme3 with better VRM.
> 
> Now, i have 9 AM3+ motherboards in total and 3 FX CPUs. Just waiting to see now how further the FX prices will drop when Zen comes out. FX8300 fell 20 EUR in the last 5 days and it's now at 106 EUR. I almost clicked on it today too, but i am getting greedy, chances are it will fall even more! Go, go Zen! Bring FX prices down!


Any reason you didn't go for Aura? I remember you were pretty willing to go for it


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*


I'll off your topic.


----------



## miklkit

I might have just found my next case. This: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-RL05BR2&similar=633#

Take out those wimpy stock fans and replace them with these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056

Use this cooler: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-HE01

And this case exhaust fan: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-FM121#


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I might have just found my next case. This: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-RL05BR2&similar=633#
> 
> Take out those wimpy stock fans and replace them with these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056
> 
> Use this cooler: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-HE01
> 
> And this case exhaust fan: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=FAN-FM121#


Too many holes for my taste, but that case will have a lot of airflow for sure... You really like double tower coolers, don't you?







That's one big cooler there! And that's one hell of an exhaust fan! I like putting the exhaust fun with bigger airflow than side fans too, but that's some serious airflow at max RPM! Well, i suppose with a case that has so many holes, you may not need to modify anything in the back anymore? (like removing the i/o shiled that i remember you do, plus rear fan).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> Any reason you didn't go for Aura? I remember you were pretty willing to go for it smile.gif


Well, mostly the same reason i didn't go for the Asrock G3.1 or the UD3P rev2.0. It would require me to learn the quirks of this model too (and i am exhausted after 3 different models), plus, the Aura BIOS is probably a bit "too much" for my simple requirements and even the VRM is a bit overkill for my needs. I have 2 UD3P right now sitting in their box and even if i were to buy Aura, it would also end up sitting in its box, cause right now this measly Asrock runs so well, that i don't even think about swapping it. Most likely, out of the 9 AM3+ motherboards i have now, at least 4 won't be ever used by me and at some point i will give them away to a friend or to my brother. So, at the end, why buy the Aura, when the UD3P has plenty VRM for my modest 4Ghz and i already know it... Plus, one thing that bugged me in the Aura, is that it has no "C" type USB 3.1 (only type A) and no USB 3.0 on rear. The Asrock 970 G3.1, is actually better equipped, cause has both USB 3.0 ports on rear and also 1 Type A and 1 Type C USB 3.1.

However, i thought about it, also went to Amazon and found that there is already on sale a PCI-E card, which gives USB 3.1 (including type C). So, at this point, i can have USB 3.1 on any of my current motherboard models, by just installing this card. The UD3P is also 30EUR less and its VRM is already overkill for me (i 've been to 4.5Ghz on the rev1 stable without any extra VRM cooling, so imagine if it has trouble for 4Ghz undervolted), so at the end i thought "why bother, i will just buy the devil i know, the UD3P rev1.0".

Also ordered a 4 port USB 3.0 hub with switches for each port and with long cable, since the one UD3P i had installed for a period, didn't want to work with front USB3 properly. Now, should i install it again, i can simply put anything i want on the USB 3.0 hub.


----------



## miklkit

Too many holes? The back is pretty much the standard stuff. Then there are only two other holes, the front and the top.









I actually already have the cooler and it is a very good one. It is actually one of the smaller ones as the Cryorig, D15, and Silver Arrow are all larger. It's a bit of overkill for 4 ghz as it never gets over 1300 rpm and the temps never get over 34C.

I also already have that FM121 fan. It is very loud as an exhaust fan but is pretty nice as an intake fan.

The I/O panel should always be removed as it creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are.

But mostly I'm thrilled that someone FINALLY built a case with proper air flow at an affordable price.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Too many holes? The back is pretty much the standard stuff. Then there are only two other holes, the front and the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already have the cooler and it is a very good one. It is actually one of the smaller ones as the Cryorig, D15, and Silver Arrow are all larger. It's a bit of overkill for 4 ghz as it never gets over 1300 rpm and the temps never get over 34C.
> 
> I also already have that FM121 fan. It is very loud as an exhaust fan but is pretty nice as an intake fan.
> 
> The I/O panel should always be removed as it creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are.
> 
> But mostly I'm thrilled that someone FINALLY built a case with proper air flow at an affordable price.


Wouldn't it be easier to just make a case that is actually a heatsink







?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just make a case that is actually a heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Get out of here with that common sense! How dare you, sir! How dare you!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Too many holes? The back is pretty much the standard stuff. Then there are only two other holes, the front and the top.


Too many in front and too many on top for me. Hey, but i don't try to run 5Ghz CPUs like you, i prefer silence.
Quote:


> I actually already have the cooler and it is a very good one. It is actually one of the smaller ones as the Cryorig, D15, and Silver Arrow are all larger. It's a bit of overkill for 4 ghz as it never gets over 1300 rpm and the temps never get over 34C.
> 
> I also already have that FM121 fan. It is very loud as an exhaust fan but is pretty nice as an intake fan.
> 
> The I/O panel should always be removed as it creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are.
> 
> But mostly I'm thrilled that someone FINALLY built a case with proper air flow at an affordable price.


Yeah, i remember a photo of yours with a behemoth installed, but i don't know which model it is. I agree on the i/o panel not helping with airflow. Well, when you have to deal with your clocks anyway. Yes, at 40db, i imagine it's loud enough, but hey, you 've got some serious clocks to cool!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just make a case that is actually a heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Nice one!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LicSqualo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane, me too


Nice









What did it fix for you? It fixed my benchmark scores and it also fixed my Event ID 129 raidport1 was issued. Maybe i gained some performance as well but i don't know.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> One man's opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just playin wit ya)
> 
> Good to know man, *I honestly don't think I could deal with a non UEFI Bios anymore*, I know my way around them fine but.....yeah....not fun :/


Why not? Its rather simple on Giga to be honest. I used to dial a OC that i wanted and it would just work.. The older BIOS of Gigabyte is much better than their new UEFI.


----------



## ocyt

i want my money back : (



went from a phenom II @ 3.9, up from 2.8.
to this crap which crashed at anything i try to run past 4.1, and even then prime is giving me errors.
waste of $170.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i want my money back : (
> 
> 
> 
> went from a phenom II @ 3.9, up from 2.8.
> to this crap which crashed at anything i try to run past 4.1, and even then prime is giving me errors.
> waste of $170.


_[Asrock/MSI alert mode on]_









Hmmm, could you please tell us what your motherboard is? 1.4v for 4.1Ghz is too much by the way.


----------



## ocyt

it doesn't want to boot past 4ghz without 1.4
4ghz only boots at 1.35

gigabyte 970a ds3, not really meant for heavy overclocking. but my phenom went high as a mofo without issue, wonder why this one is giving so much trouble


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just make a case that is actually a heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of here with that common sense! How dare you, sir! How dare you!
Click to expand...

Actually sketched out a plan for a case where one side was a phlobya 1080 radiator with push pull fans . The remaining area of the side panel was 3 120 mm fans with a shroud directing airflow on to the vrm's , socket and NB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Too many holes? The back is pretty much the standard stuff. Then there are only two other holes, the front and the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many in front and too many on top for me. Hey, but i don't try to run 5Ghz CPUs like you, i prefer silence.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually already have the cooler and it is a very good one. It is actually one of the smaller ones as the Cryorig, D15, and Silver Arrow are all larger. It's a bit of overkill for 4 ghz as it never gets over 1300 rpm and the temps never get over 34C.
> 
> I also already have that FM121 fan. It is very loud as an exhaust fan but is pretty nice as an intake fan.
> 
> The I/O panel should always be removed as it creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are.
> 
> But mostly I'm thrilled that someone FINALLY built a case with proper air flow at an affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, i remember a photo of yours with a behemoth installed, but i don't know which model it is. I agree on the i/o panel not helping with airflow. Well, when you have to deal with your clocks anyway. Yes, at 40db, i imagine it's loud enough, but hey, you 've got some serious clocks to cool!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to just make a case that is actually a heatsink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one!
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i want my money back : (
> 
> 
> 
> went from a phenom II @ 3.9, up from 2.8.
> to this crap which crashed at anything i try to run past 4.1, and even then prime is giving me errors.
> waste of $170.


Fill in your system specs maybe we can help you get faster. If you are only at 1.41 volts there's plenty of gas left in the tank , but you might not have the psu , motherboard or cooling you need to get more out of it.


----------



## ocyt

lol even at 4
there must be something wrong with the chip. cooling hovers around 50C when stress testing for more than a few minutes and stays there.
have a fan directly on the vrms and even NB too. hw monitor reads roughly 45C and under on the mobo when playing battlefield for more than 20minutes

530w psu, only one hdd. highly doubt it's the issue. i think the chip is just bad bad bad, thinking it might be a fx 6300 which has been labeled 8320e


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> it doesn't want to boot past 4ghz without 1.4
> 4ghz only boots at 1.35
> 
> gigabyte 970a ds3, not really meant for heavy overclocking. but my phenom went high as a mofo without issue, wonder why this one is giving so much trouble


Damn, you ruined my fun with having Gigabyte. Anyway, the FX8xxx draws much more current than a quad Phenom. You see, 4 more cores in there. The motherboard is 4+1 phase, but i guess 4Ghz should be doable. Try to clearCMOS in case you didn't when passing from the Phenom to the FX. Also run memtest, cause you never know. CPUs very rarely come with defect at the time of purchase. Also make sure you have APM and turbo disabled and try again at something like 1.30v.

You should also be a bit more specific in order for our gurus to help you. Like what model PSU, what cooler you have, what GPU etc. It could be that your power draw now exceeds your PSU's capabilities.

EDIT: Also please specify revision, there are several here:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4122#ov

Also, none has VRM heatsink. Try putting a fan to blow on them. I also assume that you run the latest BIOS.


----------



## skysoldier

The current setup! Inwin 303, Corsair H100i push pull, some flashy crap, ... the gigabyte board.

It does look nice though


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Damn, you ruined my fun with having Gigabyte. Anyway, the FX8xxx draws much more current than a quad Phenom. You see, 4 more cores in there. The motherboard is 4+1 phase, but i guess 4Ghz should be doable. Try to clearCMOS in case you didn't when passing from the Phenom to the FX. Also run memtest, cause you never know. CPUs very rarely come with defect at the time of purchase. Also make sure you have APM and turbo disabled and try again at something like 1.30v.
> 
> You should also be a bit more specific in order for our gurus to help you. Like what model PSU, what cooler you have, what GPU etc. It could be that your power draw now exceeds your PSU's capabilities.
> 
> EDIT: Also please specify revision, there are several here:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4122#ov
> 
> Also, none has VRM heatsink. Try putting a fan to blow on them. I also assume that you run the latest BIOS.


lol gigabyte is still really good, 3.9ghz on a 95w phenom II is worthy of praise imo.
now the list: mobo is 970a ds3 rev 3.0, single rx480, two sticks of 1866 cl9 ram, single 3.5'' HDD, three case fans, Coolermaster hyper 212 +
going to try and put in my 600W thermaltake psu and see if i can get better results with it, at 80% 530w isn't enough! stupid me. thanks for the help, will report back when i'm done


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> 
> 
> The current setup! Inwin 303, Corsair H100i push pull, some flashy crap, ... the gigabyte board.
> 
> It does look nice though


inwin makes some good stuff.

I have a 4790k 290x thermaltake water extreme 2.0 in a 303, it may be my favorite case yet.


----------



## Undervolter

When i visit this thread, i see an advertisement:



"8 cores for the future". Funny, isn't it? The future is here (i saw these in another forum and thought to post them):









The "dead and burried" FX, the "best buy i3, it kills the FX", "the ancient one".


----------



## Coffee Bean

So I ordered Arctic MX-2 paste I hope it's not that much worse than MX-4 and I get gains with my NH-D14(with three fans). Right now I use cheap china ebay paste(35g for under 2€) and FX8320E 1.312v 4.5ghz max for safe temps. Let's hope if I get my MX-2 then I can get 4.6 or 4.7ghz because I plan to buy GTX1060 and I need more power for less bottlenecking that GPU.


----------



## ocyt

how? i can't even login to windows without blue screens if it's not 1.33v for 4 ghz

not only that but see pic related for what happens if it doesn't blue screen



finished swapping the psu (last one was rated for 630w peak btw, and the GPU isn't even under full load so i dnt see how i could've been exceeding max power draw)
this psu is 600w, and i just took the pic with it, while gaming (dues ex, bf4) the last core has 0% usage in task manager.

how the hell do i get my money back? purchased it 10 days ago, there's clearly something wrong with this chip


----------



## Coffee Bean

Sorry my mistake my CPU is FX8320e and not FX8350. Maybe FX8350 need higher voltages because older revision.

Edit: What motherboard do you use? I use high end Gigabyte 990fxa-ud7


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> When i visit this thread, i see an advertisement:
> 
> 
> 
> "8 cores for the future". Funny, isn't it? The future is here (i saw these in another forum and thought to post them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dead and burried" FX, the "best buy i3, it kills the FX", "the ancient one".


phenom II has had a massive improvement under dx12 as well.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Too many in front and too many on top for me. Hey, but i don't try to run 5Ghz CPUs like you, i prefer silence.
> Yeah, i remember a photo of yours with a behemoth installed, but i don't know which model it is. I agree on the i/o panel not helping with airflow. Well, when you have to deal with your clocks anyway. Yes, at 40db, i imagine it's loud enough, but hey, you 've got some serious clocks to cool!
> Nice one!


It's not that loud. Most of the time it just sort of whooshes until the GPU fans start revving up.

This cooler isn't huge. All it covers up is the VRMs which would be covered by unsightly fans if it was watercooled. Then it would also have all those giant radiators and fans all over the place, plus the reservoirs and then the giant hoses running all over the place.


There were cases made with heat sinks built into them a few years ago. Big heavy things the size of small refrigerators. A case is needed for looks. Otherwise a cardboard box is fine.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> how? i can't even login to windows without blue screens if it's not 1.33v for 4 ghz
> 
> not only that but see pic related for what happens if it doesn't blue screen
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell do i get my money back? purchased it 10 days ago, there's clearly something wrong with this chip


If you're not aware you'll want Prime95 version 27.9 or 27.9.1 for FX.
You may want to give this a read as it'll help those trying to help you http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Coffee Bean

I do my overclocking tests with InterlBurnTest with Very High settings. I think it's enough?


----------



## ocyt

exact same things happen with the latest prime95 as version 27.7, even when downclocked to 3.9ghz and 1.33v AMD OverDrive stability test also craps out within a few minutes.

intels burn test works fine though.. strange.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysoldier*
> 
> 
> 
> The current setup! Inwin 303, Corsair H100i push pull, some flashy crap, ... the gigabyte board.
> 
> It does look nice though


Looking awesome man!


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> how? i can't even login to windows without blue screens if it's not 1.33v for 4 ghz
> 
> not only that but see pic related for what happens if it doesn't blue screen
> 
> 
> 
> finished swapping the psu (last one was rated for 630w peak btw, and the GPU isn't even under full load so i dnt see how i could've been exceeding max power draw)
> this psu is 600w, and i just took the pic with it, while gaming (dues ex, bf4) the last core has 0% usage in task manager.
> 
> how the hell do i get my money back? purchased it 10 days ago, there's clearly something wrong with this chip


Ask the shop how to get your money back if you're not satisfied. Also, AMD doesn't say how much you can achieve with those chips. They are guaranteed only for labeled frequencies. I think you have issues with your VRM cooling since you've got one of the worst 8 core boards on the market.


----------



## Coffee Bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> exact same things happen with the latest prime95 as version 27.7, even when downclocked to 3.9ghz and 1.33v AMD OverDrive stability test also craps out within a few minutes.
> 
> intels burn test works fine though.. strange.


I made Prime95 blend test 10min no problems. But maybe FX8350 need more voltages? I have low model 8320e. 4.5ghz 1.312v ( i have used it over 2 years without BSOD and tested with IntelBurnTest Very High)
Maybe you use crap motherboard 4+1vrm?


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> I made Prime95 blend test 10min no problems. But maybe FX8350 need more voltages? I have low model 8320e. 4.5ghz 1.312v
> Maybe you use crap motherboard 4+1vrm?


awh danm ran intel burn test for 10, and it came back with errors, single pass went well though. if you read back a couple pages you can see i've tested higher volts.

labeled freq is 3.2 with 4.0 turbo, i have a fan directly on my VRMs though 3.9 @ 1.33v is unstable in every test i throw at it. this crap mobo gave me a 1.1ghz OC on my 95w phenom II, should've stayed with it it seems.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> A case is needed for looks. Otherwise a cardboard box is fine.












I was looking for a meme to make a 'ghetto phase change' joke a few days ago since winter is here now and saw this.



Talk about budget computing


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> awh danm ran intel burn test for 10, and it came back with errors, single pass went well though. if you read back a couple pages you can see i've tested higher volts.
> 
> labeled freq is 3.2 with 4.0 turbo, i have a fan directly on my VRMs though 3.9 @ 1.33v is unstable in every test i throw at it. this crap mobo gave me a 1.1ghz OC on my 95w phenom II, should've stayed with it it seems.


in terms of power draw your phenom doesn't draw nearly as much power through the vrms as the fx will...this in turn means your power supply is stressed much harder and your vrms aren't happy...you can try cooling them with fans to try and help out because 1.4v is the auto for the 4.0ghz turbo all chips ive had handle it fine but i havent had a motherboard that far down the line


----------



## Coffee Bean

Do you use latest BIOS?


----------



## ocyt

latest bios for a few months now.

managed to push my phenom to 1.6v without issue.
although 4ghz was still unstable so i toned it back down to 3.9 and 1.45v

i notice my music or ingame sound cuts out (regardless of back port or hdmi through my rx 480) while stressing the 8320e
still can't find a stable clock on this thing lol


----------



## Coffee Bean

So your CPU is too 8320e and not 8350?


----------



## ocyt

yes


----------



## Coffee Bean

I have that CPU too and I use Gigabutt 990FXA-UD7 board 4.5ghz 1.312v no problems. How did you overclocked your cpu? Did you used multiples or MHZ? Maybe your northbridge or memory overclock is too high and because that you get BSOD?


----------



## ocyt

i tried both multiplier and FSB overclocking.
both gave the same issues regardless of voltage.

now i'm trying to downclock


----------



## Coffee Bean

What memory do you use?


----------



## Coffee Bean

Don't say that you use 1333mhz


----------



## ocyt

lol cl9 1866 2x4gb


----------



## Coffee Bean

What is your northebridge overclock?


----------



## ocyt

stock 2200
HT link at stock 2400 too.


----------



## Coffee Bean

Maybe you have problems with memory timings?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a meme to make a 'ghetto phase change' joke a few days ago since winter is here now and saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about budget computing










The case I'm using now cost $45 and this new one is $65. The dollar isn't as good as it used to be.

I looked at Caselabs and started picking a case. I got this and that and when the price went over $600 before I was finished I left the site.


----------



## ocyt

using XMP profile, memtest also came back without errors. guess i'll just stick to 3.2 ghz : (


----------



## Coffee Bean

Try 1600mhz/1866mhz
9
9
9
24
33
CR2


----------



## tashcz

Pics of BIOS, please.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coffee Bean*
> 
> Try 1600mhz/1866mhz
> 9
> 9
> 9
> 24
> 33
> CR2


that's ****y, comp wouldn't boot until i reset cmos


----------



## Coffee Bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> that's ****y, comp wouldn't boot until i reset cmos


Sorry







I just try to help you
maybe
10
10
10
30
40
CR2

AND DONT LET OVERCLOCK YOUR MEMORY OVER 1600 OR 1866MHZ! AND USE MAX MEMORY 1.65V AND NOT MORE!


----------



## ocyt

there's a prntscrn option in bios, but where does it save to? can't find the pictures on my hdd, maybe it does so on an external drive?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Pics of BIOS, please.


i'll try 1600mhz next


----------



## Coffee Bean




----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a meme to make a 'ghetto phase change' joke a few days ago since winter is here now and saw this.


Needs more cowbell

(and a duct taped black plastic bin bag)


----------



## ocyt

intel burn test claims 3.8 stable at 1.32v
meanwhile prime95 craps out on both 7/8 core almost immediately.

"FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."
is this something i should care about?


----------



## Coffee Bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> intel burn test claims 3.8 stable at 1.32v
> meanwhile prime95 craps out on both 7/8 core almost immediately.
> 
> "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."
> is this something i should care about?


what settings do you use maybe you can make CPU-Z pictures?


----------



## ocyt

i took a bunch of pictures already, go back a few pages to when we started this discussion, was just before you joined


----------



## Coffee Bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i took a bunch of pictures already, go back a few pages to when we started this discussion, was just before you joined


Did you saw my CPU-Z settings pics? What CPU cooler do you use?


----------



## BinaryBummer

8329E isn't that like gonna be much hotter pushing the cores vs the 8320?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> When i visit this thread, i see an advertisement:
> 
> 
> 
> "8 cores for the future". Funny, isn't it? The future is here (i saw these in another forum and thought to post them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "dead and burried" FX, the "best buy i3, it kills the FX", "the ancient one".


The thing i see is no gain in Directx12.. or maybe i am doing something wrong here. I play Rise of the Tombraider at the moment at Dirx12 and the performance dropped significantly, maybe it depends on the game how well it runs? Driver issue? User error? IDK i can only say what i am getting.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The thing i see is no gain in Directx12.. or maybe i am doing something wrong here. I play Rise of the Tombraider at the moment at Dirx12 and the performance dropped significantly, maybe it depends on the game how well it runs? Driver issue? User error? IDK i can only say what i am getting.


I don't know about specific games, but i don't believe in silver bullets. I believe in what i had written for years:
Quote:


> . People over the years, have been used to the idea that "it's good to have empty margin the CPU". This is FALSE in the case of games and of FX. A gamer, should PRAY to see his CPU hitting 90-95% in the FX.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599131/amd-fx-mis-information-about-bottlenecking-gpus/90#post_25186397




^ This, is the perfect game for FX. See previous post for resulting FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> intel burn test claims 3.8 stable at 1.32v
> meanwhile prime95 craps out on both 7/8 core almost immediately.
> 
> "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."
> is this something i should care about?


You should run IBT AVX (1st page of this thread) at Very High. If you ran it on Standard, it's easy to pass (and then fail in Prime). You should do this. Go back to stock clock and see if you can pass Prime or IBT AVX at VEry high. If not, then undervolt to 1.20v and try again. If you pass, the CPU is innocent and most likely your motherboard is the culprit.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The thing i see is no gain in Directx12.. or maybe i am doing something wrong here. I play Rise of the Tombraider at the moment at Dirx12 and the performance dropped significantly, maybe it depends on the game how well it runs? Driver issue? User error? IDK i can only say what i am getting.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about specific games, but i don't believe in silver bullets. I believe in what i had written for years:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> . People over the years, have been used to the idea that "it's good to have empty margin the CPU". This is FALSE in the case of games and of FX. A gamer, should PRAY to see his CPU hitting 90-95% in the FX.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599131/amd-fx-mis-information-about-bottlenecking-gpus/90#post_25186397
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's a combination of the game + GPU, ROTR isn't great with DX12 and neither is the 970
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This, is the perfect game for FX. See previous post for resulting FPS.


I posted this graph ages ago and I believe you said it wasn't good because the cores aren't fully loaded up



Now to me that is a game that has excellent optimisation for FX CPUs, really all you need is the cores to be balanced, not all of them hitting 90-100% usage, That means the game has good multithreading but it's still very CPU dependant.

+Rep to anyone who can tell me what game that graph came from


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a combination of the game + GPU, ROTR isn't great with DX12 and neither is the 970
> I posted this graph ages ago and I believe you said it wasn't good because the cores aren't fully loaded up
> 
> 
> 
> Now to me that is a game that has excellent optimisation for FX CPUs, really all you need is the cores to be balanced, not all of them hitting 90-100% usage, That means the game has good multithreading but it's still very CPU dependant.
> 
> +Rep to anyone who can tell me what game that graph came from


I don't remember it, but if they were more loaded, you 'd get better performance compared to Intels. This much, i am sure about. Of course it's better than having 2 or 4 cores loaded.

I mean, in Watchdogs, the FX8350 stock, beats 6600. I doubt the same happens in the game you posted.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's a combination of the game + GPU, ROTR isn't great with DX12 and neither is the 970
> I posted this graph ages ago and I believe you said it wasn't good because the cores aren't fully loaded up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to me that is a game that has excellent optimisation for FX CPUs, really all you need is the cores to be balanced, not all of them hitting 90-100% usage, That means the game has good multithreading but it's still very CPU dependant.
> 
> +Rep to anyone who can tell me what game that graph came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember it, but if they were more loaded, you 'd get better performance compared to Intels. This much, i am sure about. Of course it's better than having 2 or 4 cores loaded.
> 
> I mean, in Watchdogs, the FX8350 stock, beats 6600. I doubt the same happens in the game you posted.
Click to expand...

What if the GPU is pegged at 100% usage? that would explain why the CPU usage is roughly 50% across all cores, This is how I like games to be optimised, Multithreaded but mainly GPU dependant, it's also how the vast majority of people should want thier games done as well since GPUs are way more powerful than CPUs at this point in time

but if you wanted to run an SLI 980 Ti setup at 1080p then this is roughly how you would fare:



I'm pretty happy with that tbh, considering that is complete overkill for a 1080p setup the FX (and older Intel chips) handle it quite nicely


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> What if the GPU is pegged at 100% usage? that would explain why the CPU usage is roughly 50% across all cores, This is how I like games to be optimised, Multithreaded but mainly GPU dependant, it's also how the vast majority of people should want thier games done as well since GPUs are way more powerful than CPUs at this point in time
> 
> but if you wanted to run an SLI 980 Ti setup at 1080p then this is roughly how you would fare:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy with that tbh, considering that is complete overkill for a 1080p setup the FX (and older Intel chips) handle it quite nicely


Well, if the game is running 100% GPU and 50% at all cores of an FX8core, it means that the game will run very well, but i think a quad Intel will run better FPS. Which isn't a problem if the GPU is 100% load.

I think, cause i only play 3 games in the last 4 years.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The thing i see is no gain in Directx12.. or maybe i am doing something wrong here. I play Rise of the Tombraider at the moment at Dirx12 and the performance dropped significantly, maybe it depends on the game how well it runs? Driver issue? User error? IDK i can only say what i am getting.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about specific games, but i don't believe in silver bullets. I believe in what i had written for years:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> . People over the years, have been used to the idea that "it's good to have empty margin the CPU". This is FALSE in the case of games and of FX. A gamer, should PRAY to see his CPU hitting 90-95% in the FX.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599131/amd-fx-mis-information-about-bottlenecking-gpus/90#post_25186397
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a combination of the game + GPU, ROTR isn't great with DX12 and neither is the 970
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This, is the perfect game for FX. See previous post for resulting FPS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like what I get when I play crysis 3 with my FX/ 7970 on very high settings.
> 
> I posted this graph ages ago and I believe you said it wasn't good because the cores aren't fully loaded up
> 
> 
> 
> Now to me that is a game that has excellent optimisation for FX CPUs, really all you need is the cores to be balanced, not all of them hitting 90-100% usage, That means the game has good multithreading but it's still very CPU dependant.
> 
> +Rep to anyone who can tell me what game that graph came from
Click to expand...

Looks like what I get on crysis 3 on very high settings with my FX / 7970 rig.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like what I get when I play crysis 3 with my FX/ 7970 on very high settings.
> ]


It's not Crysis 3









It's actually Assassins Creed: Syndicate with my 9590 + 390x, Ubisoft did a fantastic job with that game.


----------



## hurricane28

IF the CPU is the "bottleneck" in some games or i prefer to call it limiting factor, there is a solution for this.

Especially in Crysis 3 the CPU seems to be the limiting factor and i downloaded Timer resolution tool. If you set it at max setting in the tool, the CPU is getting more instructions per clock sickle which results in much higher FPS. I think i posted this before but if someone missed it, here is the link where you can download it from and read about what it actually does: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396

I gained like 20-30% FPS when using this tool in Crysis 3, i did test this with other games as well but it didn't effect the FPS as much as Crysis 3.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like what I get when I play crysis 3 with my FX/ 7970 on very high settings.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually Assassins Creed: Syndicate with my 9590 + 390x, Ubisoft did a fantastic job with that game.
Click to expand...

I don't play that series, my son however loves it.

I'll have to fire it up on his machine and take a gander.

Surprised to see it spread the load so evenly.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You should run IBT AVX (1st page of this thread) at Very High. If you ran it on Standard, it's easy to pass (and then fail in Prime). You should do this. Go back to stock clock and see if you can pass Prime or IBT AVX at VEry high. If not, then undervolt to 1.20v and try again. If you pass, the CPU is innocent and most likely your motherboard is the culprit.


[email protected] passed prime for 20 minutes without errors and IBT 10 passes, but trying again now and IBT is failing, temps stay under 45c, on both the cpu and mobo.

currently re-running the test and it's hovering at 40C with [email protected] (mobo is at 46C, 40C and 36C) gpu is idling, 2400 HT, NB @ 2200, funny i can runn AOD for 20minutes without failure long as i don't test the last two cores, but when i test only those two, it fails within a couple minutes. do you think i can get a replacement for this if i take it back? it doesn't even clock at 3.7 ffs >: /


----------



## miklkit

I for one don't like to see cpu loads getting anywhere near 100% because I don't have a game that loads all cores evenly and if one core hits 100% before the others, then it is the bottleneck.

Plus with Win X it is a good idea to leave some headroom for when it decides to update itself. I do see sudden stuttering along with the fans revving up when this happens.


----------



## ocyt

my first 4 cores are always at 50% when on win10, even without starting any processes.. "service host" even during burn test and gaming is taking up 10%-15%
i wonder what for

update: [email protected]=blue screen
lol temps staying at 35C while @3.6ghz and 1.21v


----------



## Johan45

@ocyt I doubt there's anything wrong with your CPU. The problem is the under powered motherboard you're trying to run it on. Doesn't matter how well it ran your PII it's not remotely the same. Even then, when you said 1.6v and 4GHz on the PII that's your board struggling. Shouldn't need that much voltage for a PII.
You're going to be stuck running at or slightly above stock and the only cure IMO is a different mobo.


----------



## ocyt

yea it blue screened at 3.6ghz 1.2v, looks like i'm stuck at 3.6ghz and 1.3v, i wonder if it'll still give better performance than a 3.9ghz phenom II?
"1.6v and 4GHz on the PII that's your board struggling"
probably, i had to put my FSB to like 290 for it lol. made my NB clock past 2800 iirc, yet 1.45v and 3.9ghz worked tremendously well in games.

i have another issue now, for whatever reason my multiplier is staying locked at its max in windows 10, i'd rather take advantage of the power saving features if possible, enabled them all in bios, and it downclock in win7, but win10 is keeping its voltages and multiplier up


----------



## Johan45

Is APM on in BIOS ? It needs to be for the CPU to change multis. Voltage on auto with an offset as well


----------



## ocyt

with apm on it spikes my voltages up to 1.5 win7 tho. was also changing multiplier with it disabled.
lets see if windows 10 is different, i'll give it a try.

update: windows 10 is the same thing, 1.44v-1.5v at just 3.5ghz

doesn't want to clock down still.. going to turn apm off, don't want it to fry my board

facepalm turbo...
anyways turned it off left apm on, but still wont clock down

bah, i give up. not a fan of win10 anyways. thanks to all who tried to help me. i'm out


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I for one don't like to see cpu loads getting anywhere near 100% because I don't have a game that loads all cores evenly and if one core hits 100% before the others, then it is the bottleneck.
> 
> Plus with Win X it is a good idea to leave some headroom for when it decides to update itself. I do see sudden stuttering along with the fans revving up when this happens.


I suppose that's likely... So ideally you 'd want it to stop to 95%, to have a margin. I tend to forget the games particularity, since the FX remains snappy even with 100% load when i do x264 encodng from Blue Ray to 720/1080p, which typically both hit 100% CPU. I 've even played Skyrim while doing video encoding, with minor annoyances in Skyrim. It's one of the benefits of having a CPU that was designed for server purposes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I suppose that's likely... So ideally you 'd want it to stop to 95%, to have a margin. I tend to forget the games particularity, since the FX remains snappy even with 100% load when i do x264 encodng from Blue Ray to 720/1080p, which typically both hit 100% CPU. I 've even played Skyrim while doing video encoding, with minor annoyances in Skyrim. It's one of the benefits of having a CPU that was designed for server purposes.


Yeah man, these chips like to be hammered. Its like they throw the towel when its not that interesting or intensive but they do an excellent job when maxed out.

I discovered that when i am working in Premiere Pro and use the image stabilization effect, the CPU isn't even working hard, i have to cut the clips in at least 4 pieces for the CPU in order to work properly and work faster. 1 clip can take several hours to complete, depending on the size obviously, but when i cut it in lets say 4-6 pieces all the cores are being loaded to the max and its dealt with within 45 minutes..

I like this CPU because it reminds me of myself to be honest lol i really couldn't care less about boring stuff therefor i mostly ignore it or simply don't do it OR i just make it more interesting lol.

No seriously, i really like this chip and the only thing i miss from this chipset is PCie 3.0 i don't know if i notice a huge performance increase but still.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah man, these chips like to be hammered. Its like they throw the towel when its not that interesting or intensive but they do an excellent job when maxed out.
> 
> I discovered that when i am working in Premiere Pro and use the image stabilization effect, the CPU isn't even working hard, i have to cut the clips in at least 4 pieces for the CPU in order to work properly and work faster. 1 clip can take several hours to complete, depending on the size obviously, but when i cut it in lets say 4-6 pieces all the cores are being loaded to the max and its dealt with within 45 minutes..
> 
> I like this CPU because it reminds me of myself to be honest lol i really couldn't care less about boring stuff therefor i mostly ignore it or simply don't do it OR i just make it more interesting lol.
> 
> No seriously, i really like this chip and the only thing i miss from this chipset is PCie 3.0 i don't know if i notice a huge performance increase but still.


I know what you mean. For me, due to x264 performance, FX has been a crazy good deal. I don't mind PCIe 2.0, since, with the low TDP GPUs i use, by the time i will really need 3.0, there will be PCie 4.0 or 5.0 out.







The only thing that i would change, is to lower the TDP, cause even at 4Ghz, at summer you can feel the heat, not to mention that all sub-75EUR motherboards, with maybe a couple of exceptions, simply can't deal with the 8-core FX. But, i don't mind too much, for what my needs are, even at 3.5Ghz, it does everything just fine. I 've even tried to play Skyrim at 3.5 and i didn't notice anything bad. Heck, on my spare 8300, i had run a bit at stock 3.3 and it was fine too! FX is like a truck. It's slow, but give it heavy jobs and it will grind through them no problems. Since my x264 hobby doesn't have a time restraint, from the moment that i have a dedicated rig for that, who cares about IPC and such... By the time i will find a game that the FX at 4Ghz can't play, there will probably be Zen++++ in the market.







I think i am at 1,5 years now since i first installed Skyrim and i haven't played not even half the main storyline yet. Damn all those mods, they make me startover again and again...And then i have Oblivion to play... Who needs IPC...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No seriously, i really like this chip and the only thing i miss from this chipset is PCie 3.0 i don't know if i notice a huge performance increase but still.


A 970 won't saturate PCIe 3.0 x 16 anyway. I don't think it's something to worry about until you're using Xfire/SLI with high-end cards.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I suppose that's likely... So ideally you 'd want it to stop to 95%, to have a margin. I tend to forget the games particularity, since the FX remains snappy even with 100% load when i do x264 encodng from Blue Ray to 720/1080p, which typically both hit 100% CPU. I 've even played Skyrim while doing video encoding, with minor annoyances in Skyrim. It's one of the benefits of having a CPU that was designed for server purposes.


Actually the loads get much higher than that. Win X hits hard! When I see average loads of 48% with a peak load of 84%............it is not the game doing it. I doubt I will ever go x-fire for this reason alone.

I just looked and this cpu is running at 1-3% loads right now.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Actually the loads get much higher than that. Win X hits hard! When I see average loads of 48% with a peak load of 84%............it is not the game doing it. I doubt I will ever go x-fire for this reason alone.
> 
> I just looked and this cpu is running at 1-3% loads right now.


Interesting. Yeah, i can already see me in 2025 running Win7.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No seriously, i really like this chip and the only thing i miss from this chipset is PCie 3.0 i don't know if i notice a huge performance increase but still.
> 
> 
> 
> A 970 won't saturate PCIe 3.0 x 16 anyway. I don't think it's something to worry about until you're using Xfire/SLI with high-end cards.
Click to expand...

Yeah, from the last batch of PCIe testing I seen it took two 1080s (or Titan XPs, can't remember atm) for PCIe 3.0 to be a good benefit over 2.0


----------



## Alastair

@ocyt get a new motherboard mate. This is stable on a less than stellar M5A99FX pro. Your motherboard simply can't deal with the power draw from 8 cores. Simple as that.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrender*
> 
> Hi!
> FX-8350 and Evga gtx 980 sc superclocked 4gb + Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5+Kingston DDR3-1866Mhz 8GB HyperX
> 
> Will work together?
> Someone has a similar configuration?


Why not ? I have 2 290X's with my 8350 albeit Overclocked to 4.5ghz
as long as you can power eet, do eet!


----------



## ocyt

4.9 at 1.4?
very nice.
i'll probably save up for a new mobo next rather than an ssd, although 3.6ghz suits my needs (for now at least) and is stable. chip is even stable at 3.2 with a minor undervolt, though i'd rather not leave it at that cause i'm seeing performance decrease in some games with it.

think turbo might be a good idea for games? chip can definitely handle 4.1 in small bursts


----------



## BulletBait

@ocyt You could probably stock volt, under freq, and set your own boost. What you really need is a new mobo, like *most* of the people's opinion I trust here say.

I will qualify that by saying, I in good conscience can't recommend that. It would be better to save for an AM4 platform. If for nothing more then to pick up a cheaper AM3+ platform. I've said it in other threads, when Zen and AM4 X370 release next month, you should expect significant price cuts on AM3+ and Vishera platforms from clearing inventory.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 4.9 at 1.4?
> very nice.
> i'll probably save up for a new mobo next rather than an ssd, although 3.6ghz suits my needs (for now at least) and is stable. chip is even stable at 3.2 with a minor undervolt, though i'd rather not leave it at that cause i'm seeing performance decrease in some games with it.
> 
> think turbo might be a good idea for games? chip can definitely handle 4.1 in small bursts


4.95 @ 1.464.


----------



## Vrender

Hi! Thanks for the answer!
I buy asus sabertooth 990fx r3.0 for my new 8350 FX
Please help my with overclocking my 8320 and Asrock 970 Pro3 R2.0 (I have now) .Need best settings for 4 GHz


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrender*
> 
> Hi! Thanks for the answer!
> I buy asus sabertooth 990fx r3.0 for my new 8350 FX
> Please help my with overclocking my 8320 and Asrock 970 Pro3 R2.0 (I have now) .Need best settings for 4 GHz


Why buy 8350 if you already have 8320? Also, be aware that this motherboard you have now, is weak for overclocking and also 1st in the hardware.fr failure list of motherboards that die in the 1st year of use (because people want to overclock on non overclocking motherboards). Anyway, if you still want to, try something like : APM Off, Turbo Off, vcore 1.30-1.325v. Under stress inside WIndows, an ordinary FX needs about 1.28v for 4Ghz. On my Asrock extreme3 it actually needs less, 1.26v. Adjust the values in BIOS accordingly, to account for vdroop. Use IBT AVX (1st page of this thread) at Very High and pass at least 10 runs for stability testing, better if 20 or run Prime95 Blend overnight.

Be warned though. Due to the thin PCB of these motherboards, your mosfets at 4Ghz, will be cooking. I have added a 60mm fan on the VRM heatsink and a 100mm fan on the backside of the motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 4.9 at 1.4?
> very nice.
> i'll probably save up for a new mobo next rather than an ssd, although 3.6ghz suits my needs (for now at least) and is stable. chip is even stable at 3.2 with a minor undervolt, though i'd rather not leave it at that cause i'm seeing performance decrease in some games with it.
> 
> think turbo might be a good idea for games? chip can definitely handle 4.1 in small bursts


This is why i had suggested to run low clocks and low volts, cause if the CPU at low clocks is stable, then it doesn't have defect and it's your motherboard to blame. The turbo is not a reliable solution, exactly because it bursts. Which means unrealiable performance in the game, which will go up and down. If you want cheap overclocking motherboards, i would suggest:

- Gigabyte 970 UD3P. The revision 2 is good up to 4.4 before an annoying BIOS bug stops you.
- Asrock 970 G/3.1. Same price and a person in the forum came recently here with 4.5.
- ASUS 970 Pro Gaming AURA. This is the best option for 4.5Ghz at least, costs a bit more, but it's worth it for an overclocker.


----------



## Vrender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Why buy 8350 if you already have 8320? Also, be aware that this motherboard you have now, is weak for overclocking and also 1st in the hardware.fr failure list of motherboards that die in the 1st year of use (because people want to overclock on non overclocking motherboards). Anyway, if you still want to, try something like : APM Off, Turbo Off, vcore 1.30-1.325v. Under stress inside WIndows, an ordinary FX needs about 1.28v for 4Ghz. On my Asrock extreme3 it actually needs less, 1.26v. Adjust the values in BIOS accordingly, to account for vdroop. Use IBT AVX (1st page of this thread) at Very High and pass at least 10 runs for stability testing, better if 20 or run Prime95 Blend overnight.


Undervolter Thanks for answer !

I have 8370 , 8350, 8320 (and buy now another one 8350) processors - I use them for net rendering. I think AMD FX best choose for rendering. I want to align the 8320 frequency with the rest my processors


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrender*
> 
> Undervolter Thanks for answer !
> 
> I have 8370 , 8350, 8320 (and buy now another one 8350) processors - I use them for net rendering. I think AMD FX best choose for rendering. I want to align the 8320 frequency with the rest my processors


Oh, i see! Silly me, i should have suspected it from your nickname. Yes, FX chips are very good for heavy programs that use parallelism. It's why i like them too (i do x264 encoding and FX are amazing value for that). I thought you were just another gamer.









EDIT: Just make sure that at 4Ghz, the motherboard doesn't throttle. Have CPU-Z open while you run IBT, to make sure the clock stays at 4Ghz and doesn't drop. If you see throttling, i would suggest the same i did: change thermal pad, add VRM fan and possibly fan on backside too. I would suggest a VRM fan at any case, since the back of your motherboard, at 4Ghz will most certainly run at 90C+ without one.


----------



## Vrender

Yes FX perfect for rendering and encoding (i use AE - very heavy png sequence -more 100 Gb, 10k frames to x264 4K ) !!!!
I will try to do as you advised! Thanks!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrender*
> 
> Yes FX perfect for rendering and encoding (i use AE - very heavy png sequence -more 100 Gb, 10k frames to x264 4K ) !!!!
> I will try to do as you advised! Thanks!


Yeah, i have 3 FX chips and exactly since they are so good value for encoding, i wouldn't mind to get a 4th one, if i see a bargain when Zen comes out. They have ridiculously high horsepower for their money for anyone who isn't a gamer.









I also just realised that your motherboard model is without VRM heatsink. Then you should really add some fan. Here's how i did it (if you can fit a bigger fan, even better):

This first one, is the most important, especially in your motherboard, where the mosfets are naked:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/62480#post_25564074

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63480#post_25666985


----------



## Vrender

I wait for ZEN too!!! Thanks for links with instructions and examples- I will do so and I write about the results


----------



## hurricane28

Well i played Rise of the Tomb Raider on Directx 12 and its much smoother than DirectX 11. First time when i tried DirectX 12 was a disaster and frames were all over the place but when i did it the second time, everything runs so much smoother and CPU utilization is also much higher. Seems like my GTX 970 still kicks butt because i get constant 70+ FPS and sometimes even over 100. The FX CPU also scales well at DirectX 12, this old CPU is also still kicking butt which i didn't expect to be honest.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> @ocyt It would be better to save for an AM4 platform. If for nothing more then to pick up a cheaper AM3+ platform. I've said it in other threads, when Zen and AM4 X370 release next month, you should expect significant price cuts on AM3+ and Vishera platforms from clearing inventory.


QFT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> . The turbo is not a reliable solution, exactly because it bursts. Which means unrealiable performance in the game, which will go up and down. If you want cheap overclocking motherboards, i would suggest:
> 
> - Gigabyte 970 UD3P. The revision 2 is good up to 4.4 before an annoying BIOS bug stops you.
> - Asrock 970 G/3.1. Same price and a person in the forum came recently here with 4.5.
> - ASUS 970 Pro Gaming AURA. This is the best option for 4.5Ghz at least, costs a bit more, but it's worth it for an overclocker.


thanks again


----------



## tashcz

As I've done some testings on turbo, I'd like to say that it's really not reliable. Unless you really want to downclock and go for that couple of cores that will boost, don't do it. *EDIT: a clarification, voltage needed for all cores to run at set speed is always the same as voltage needed for one single core to run at set speed.* A much smarter way is to, simply, overclock like we all do.

Turbo works *well* on stock speeds, but they are already overvolted. Lets say, 8370E I have for example. I've got 3.2GHz stock and 4.2 or 4.0 turbo (doesn't matter now actually). Voltage needed to make those cores turbo and keep the PC not crashing is the same needed for all cores to go 4.2GHz. Remember this as it is really important.

What does this mean? Means you will still waste ALMOST the same ammount of energy to have a couple of cores to go 4.2GHz as you would if all cores were just 4.2GHz stock. Why do that and risk throttling by APM when you can have the same performance and stability by manually setting it all up?

Another thing to note. APM and turbo, C6E work well ONLY when you're under your TDP limit. For E versions, it's 95W, for non-E it's 125W. Meaning just a minor overclock will cause your CPU power consumption to go above that. I've tested my system and at 4.0GHz, yesterday, while using burn test, at LEAST volts that made my PC stable (1.22V - 1.25V) made my watt-meter show 265W out of the wall socket. Let's say my PC uses 100W at idle, without the CPU, which is impossible, but just for the sake of this text, lets say it is. That would mean my CPU is using 165W for 4.0GHz and is above the rated TDP (almost double). If I was to enable APM/Turbo and C6E so turbo could engage, to even just 4.1GHz, it would cause most of my cores to drop down to less than 3.0GHz and MAYBE up one or two to 4.1GHz.

And again, if my system isn't stable at 4.1GHz with the volts I'm using for 4.0GHz and I use 4.1GHz turbo, I would get a BSOD.

So basicly, if you want to use turbo, you would have to overvolt. And that would prevent you from using the turbo anyway. At least in most of the times, except when there's only just one or two cores working.

If you really only use apps that can run on one or two cores, okay, use it, but beware, it's really, really buggy and expect instability. My best advice is not to do it since you won't be able to stress test your system well to see if it's stable since the APM would throttle you down and drop your clocks, meaning you'd pass your IBT/Prime stress test at underclocked speeds at the voltage you set, but once you fire up your application that uses 1 core and turbo becomes active on that core, the voltage may not be sufficent to keep the stability and you will crash.

My two cents, from experience and testing it lately, since you guys were mentioning it.


----------



## tashcz

Oh yeah, and I have a question.

Going to 4.8GHz, I need a 3-step voltage bump, to around 1.48-1.49V under load, which is fine. Thing is, I can't keep the socket nor the cores cool enough so I don't do it. IBT gives temps of 75C on the socket and 65C on the cores. I can get stable but it's way too hot for my taste.

I'm using a CM Nepton 240M. I was wondering how much I'd benefit from a 360mm custom loop? I'm seeing it as a long term investment since I've seen it'd cost around 300EUR just to cool the CPU. Later I might just cool the chipset/VRMs, I've got no need for water cooling my GPU, I'm happy with it now.

First question is, how much would I benefit from using a custom loop 360? In this particular case, where I'm getting 75C on the socket, would it at least lower the temps by 4-5 degrees? Anyone switched from a CLC to custom on an existing system?

And my other question is, since I live in Serbia (Europe) it's pretty hard to get EK and XSPC. I'd have to pay at least 30-35% more for import taxes even if they shipped to Serbia, haven't checked that yet. I've seen Thermaltake has a custom loop system. I can get this in Europe, and I wonder how does it compare to EK and similar:

http://www.thermaltake.com/Cooling/Liquid_Cooler_/LCS_Kits/C_00002788/Pacific_RL360_RGB_Water_Cooling_Kit/design.htm

The cost is around 300EUR.


----------



## SuperZan

Agreed. There's a reason none of the experienced Vishera overclockers advise cute solutions for FX overclocking. If you're going for an OC, Vishera will always respond best to a stable supply of power and plenty of cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As I've done some testings on turbo, I'd like to say that it's really not reliable. Unless you really want to downclock and go for that couple of cores that will boost, don't do it. *EDIT: a clarification, voltage needed for all cores to run at set speed is always the same as voltage needed for one single core to run at set speed.* A much smarter way is to, simply, overclock like we all do.
> 
> Turbo works *well* on stock speeds, but they are already overvolted. Lets say, 8370E I have for example. I've got 3.2GHz stock and 4.2 or 4.0 turbo (doesn't matter now actually). Voltage needed to make those cores turbo and keep the PC not crashing is the same needed for all cores to go 4.2GHz. Remember this as it is really important.
> 
> What does this mean? Means you will still waste ALMOST the same ammount of energy to have a couple of cores to go 4.2GHz as you would if all cores were just 4.2GHz stock. Why do that and risk throttling by APM when you can have the same performance and stability by manually setting it all up?
> 
> Another thing to note. APM and turbo, C6E work well ONLY when you're under your TDP limit. For E versions, it's 95W, for non-E it's 125W. Meaning just a minor overclock will cause your CPU power consumption to go above that. I've tested my system and at 4.0GHz, yesterday, while using burn test, at LEAST volts that made my PC stable (1.22V - 1.25V) made my watt-meter show 265W out of the wall socket. Let's say my PC uses 100W at idle, without the CPU, which is impossible, but just for the sake of this text, lets say it is. That would mean my CPU is using 165W for 4.0GHz and is above the rated TDP (almost double). If I was to enable APM/Turbo and C6E so turbo could engage, to even just 4.1GHz, it would cause most of my cores to drop down to less than 3.0GHz and MAYBE up one or two to 4.1GHz.
> 
> And again, if my system isn't stable at 4.1GHz with the volts I'm using for 4.0GHz and I use 4.1GHz turbo, I would get a BSOD.
> 
> So basicly, if you want to use turbo, you would have to overvolt. And that would prevent you from using the turbo anyway. At least in most of the times, except when there's only just one or two cores working.
> 
> If you really only use apps that can run on one or two cores, okay, use it, but beware, it's really, really buggy and expect instability. My best advice is not to do it since you won't be able to stress test your system well to see if it's stable since the APM would throttle you down and drop your clocks, meaning you'd pass your IBT/Prime stress test at underclocked speeds at the voltage you set, but once you fire up your application that uses 1 core and turbo becomes active on that core, the voltage may not be sufficent to keep the stability and you will crash.
> 
> My two cents, from experience and testing it lately, since you guys were mentioning it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Oh yeah, and I have a question.
> 
> Going to 4.8GHz, I need a 3-step voltage bump, to around 1.48-1.49V under load, which is fine. Thing is, I can't keep the socket nor the cores cool enough so I don't do it. IBT gives temps of 75C on the socket and 65C on the cores. I can get stable but it's way too hot for my taste.
> 
> I'm using a CM Nepton 240M. I was wondering how much I'd benefit from a 360mm custom loop? I'm seeing it as a long term investment since I've seen it'd cost around 300EUR just to cool the CPU. Later I might just cool the chipset/VRMs, I've got no need for water cooling my GPU, I'm happy with it now.
> 
> First question is, how much would I benefit from using a custom loop 360? In this particular case, where I'm getting 75C on the socket, would it at least lower the temps by 4-5 degrees? Anyone switched from a CLC to custom on an existing system?
> 
> And my other question is, since I live in Serbia (Europe) it's pretty hard to get EK and XSPC. I'd have to pay at least 30-35% more for import taxes even if they shipped to Serbia, haven't checked that yet. I've seen Thermaltake has a custom loop system. I can get this in Europe, and I wonder how does it compare to EK and similar:
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/Cooling/Liquid_Cooler_/LCS_Kits/C_00002788/Pacific_RL360_RGB_Water_Cooling_Kit/design.htm
> 
> The cost is around 300EUR.


TBH 65 core 75 socket while near the edge is still acceptable. Especially if. You are not throttling with the socket temps.

But a 360 custom loop would be a major upgrade over an AIO. Heck you'd probably find a 240 custom loop would be far better than the AIO just due the much higher flow rate.

I would say you will end up looking at 50C core and probably high 60's on the socket. (Assuming you have active VRM and socket cooling here.)


----------



## tashcz

Well that's good. Once I have the money and balls, I'm probably going to investigate more about what stuff to get and how to order it. This Thermaltake kit inspired me and I thought it would cost less, but nope, still the "custom loop" price is up









Can't complain much about my CM Nepton, served me well and still does, but thing is, when you hit the wall, there's no going over it. Custom loops would always allow me to add a ladder and climb over it









And yeah, I thought the temps were my limiting factor on Aura, since I was hitting 75-76C on the socket even with the back fan (but with the closed case - I'm into 24/7 stuff, not just bench it and lower everything), I thought I got IBT errors due to high temps, didn't want to go above that and kept 4.75GHz. I've set my bus speed to stock 200MHz, and just set the multiplier one step up, got ~4.8, set the voltage a bit more than I usually would, and guess what, I was stable.

It's amazing what Aura does, really. I'd say after setting all VRM options to extreme values that it would be the thing holding me back by the temps, but no, this board just screams "give me more volts and GHz!!!". So guys, if anyone wishes to get the Aura for OC'ing, know that you are going to get as much GHz as your loop can cool. It won't destabilize from it's own components, it's rock stable. It's just your CPU cooler that would make a difference.

But I won't be using 4.8GHz, it pulls ~460W from the wall during IBT, and what I've noticed is that when I play games, since I don't have WC on my GPU, backplate gets hot and the top mounted radiator of Nepton pulls up more hot air even though I have great airflow in the case, meaning I will get higher temps than on stress testing. Time to swap the 140mm back fan and get a stronger one to pull more air. It's a stock CM Storm Stryker one. I've got JetFlo's and Silencio's (the static pressure ones) all over the case except on that place. But if I go for that 360 rad, it'd be front mounted.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well that's good. Once I have the money and balls, I'm probably going to investigate more about what stuff to get and how to order it. This Thermaltake kit inspired me and I thought it would cost less, but nope, still the "custom loop" price is up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't complain much about my CM Nepton, served me well and still does, but thing is, when you hit the wall, there's no going over it. Custom loops would always allow me to add a ladder and climb over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I thought the temps were my limiting factor on Aura, since I was hitting 75-76C on the socket even with the back fan (but with the closed case - I'm into 24/7 stuff, not just bench it and lower everything), I thought I got IBT errors due to high temps, didn't want to go above that and kept 4.75GHz. I've set my bus speed to stock 200MHz, and just set the multiplier one step up, got ~4.8, set the voltage a bit more than I usually would, and guess what, I was stable.
> 
> It's amazing what Aura does, really. I'd say after setting all VRM options to extreme values that it would be the thing holding me back by the temps, but no, this board just screams "give me more volts and GHz!!!". So guys, if anyone wishes to get the Aura for OC'ing, know that you are going to get as much GHz as your loop can cool. It won't destabilize from it's own components, it's rock stable. It's just your CPU cooler that would make a difference.
> 
> But I won't be using 4.8GHz, it pulls ~460W from the wall during IBT, and what I've noticed is that when I play games, since I don't have WC on my GPU, backplate gets hot and the top mounted radiator of Nepton pulls up more hot air even though I have great airflow in the case, meaning I will get higher temps than on stress testing. Time to swap the 140mm back fan and get a stronger one to pull more air. It's a stock CM Storm Stryker one. I've got JetFlo's and Silencio's (the static pressure ones) all over the case except on that place. But if I go for that 360 rad, it'd be front mounted.


If the Aura is still built in a similar fashion to the M5A99FX it will probably take strain after 4.8GHz. I tend to top out at 4.95-5GHz depending on the ambient. Socket can rocket north of 85C. But with the improved contact the VRM heatsink is making, the board still doesn't throttle at extreme socket temps. So it seems the M5A's at least monitors it's VRM temps. Not the socket. And I can tell the VRM temps are down cause one of my Lampron's thermal diodes are stuck in between the chokes. They used to 110C when running IBT at 5GHz. I managed to drop that down to 85C. What I am trying to say is, after 4.8 its gonna get tough. Going to have to give the VRM's all the support you can to help them cool down. If you can cool them down, they won't let you down.


----------



## Alastair

double sorry.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If the Aura is still built in a similar fashion to the M5A99FX it will probably take strain after 4.8GHz. I tend to top out at 4.95-5GHz depending on the ambient. Socket can rocket north of 85C. But with the improved contact the VRM heatsink is making, the board still doesn't throttle at extreme socket temps. So it seems the M5A's at least monitors it's VRM temps. Not the socket. And I can tell the VRM temps are down cause one of my Lampron's thermal diodes are stuck in between the chokes. They used to 110C when running IBT at 5GHz. I managed to drop that down to 85C. What I am trying to say is, after 4.8 its gonna get tough. Going to have to give the VRM's all the support you can to help them cool down. If you can cool them down, they won't let you down.


Thanks for the reply man. I've made a thread when I got the board and got a bit familiar with it, since a few users, mostly Undervolter, suggested me to get it as it was the best "budget" if we can call it board for overclocking 8 core chips. Since I felt I really owed you guys for pointing me in the right direction, I've explained a lot of stuff regarding the board and the quality of the stuff on it, pros and cons.

One of the biggest pros of the board is the VRM itself. Asus doesn't use old MOSFETs in Sabertooth R3.0 or Aura. They use newer IC's with lower heat dissipation and higher current rating. I've done the math and as I remember, at normal temps of 50-60C they'd allow more than 350-400A (will have to dig into that more, forgot the values) through them. It doesn't have the same VRM design as the M5A99FX, it's 7+1VRM with different chips as I've stated.

Also, while reviewing it (I'll make another review of the board since I've spent more than 2 months with it now and got ahold of a lot more info) I really paid attention to the VRM heatsink. I used an IC thermometer to measure all kinds of temps including the VRM heatsink. Also pointed out that the best way is not to mount the IO shield but to mount 1 or 2 40mm fans on the space between USB ports and the heatsink since it has enough space and use them as air outputs, or even inputs if you wish. I personally used a single noctua 40mm silent fan and the heatsink never got above 50C. I tried pushing it down while stress testing to see if maybe the contacts were loose, but no, the chips are really newer and they don't produce heat like on the older models. VRM became really much more efficent. It never gets hot and if you put your finger on the hs, it's never going to be even a bit hot, it just gets warm. But really, just warm.

I've got a couple of things I need to do before I write a really useful review of the board, first is lapping my 8370E (only the cpu) since it's really badly made, it looks defective, but I've decided to keep it. The edges are almost a few mm's higher than the center and whenever I applied TIM I was always left with bubbles on the CPU part and the numbers/letters on it could be read, even when I applied too much paste to see if I could fill that up. Than it would be a fair comparison and a review.

So trust me on the VRM's, I will measure the temps underneath the VRM heatsink and on the back of the heatsink while stress testing to show you guys how much you're going to get and what voltage and wattage from the wall socket. But they aren't the ones holding back on overclocking. It's a 970 board but acts like a champion, those are words from an ex sabertooth owner.


----------



## tashcz

Anyone running ~5GHz 24/7 on a custom loop? I need some information on your WC hardware, voltage needed and temps you're getting since I'm tempted to switch to a custom loop.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Anyone running ~5GHz 24/7 on a custom loop? I need some information on your WC hardware, voltage needed and temps you're getting since I'm tempted to switch to a custom loop.


Maybe I can help?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Maybe I can help?


Sure man, every help is welcome, thanks









I can see by your sig you're running 5.1GHz @ 1.49V, what are you using to cool it and what temps do you get on your CPU? For a start, I'm just interested in cooling the CPU block, since everything else cools by air well so far, but my apetite will grow for sure.


----------



## BulletBait

Well, I can tell you mine is an EK system (except the NB/VRMs, that's Watercool). EK Evo block, EK D5 Pump/Res, and EK Coolstream PE 240 & 480 Rads (290Xs are also under EK blocks).

I have to run 1.47-1.50 on the CPU voltage and 1.35-1.4 on the NB/CPU voltage. Other voltages are tweaked as well, but it's kind of a case by case basis as well as the amount of stress you're putting on the system. For instance, as a daily driver and gaming system, I can get by with the lower voltages, but when I boot up BOINC, I have to use my high voltages. Temps also vary as well. If I'm just maxing the CPU or if I'm gaming with a heavy load on the GPUs, I'll see 52-55c on the core and 60-62 on the socket, if I'm using BOINC which stresses both the CPU and GPUs as well as higher voltages, I'm literally riding the thermal limits at 60-62 core and 65-70 socket.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Sure man, every help is welcome, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see by your sig you're running 5.1GHz @ 1.49V, what are you using to cool it and what temps do you get on your CPU? For a start, I'm just interested in cooling the CPU block, since everything else cools by air well so far, but my apetite will grow for sure.


There's a basic list in sig, 3 XSPC rads w/GT AP-15s, Raystorm WB, D5 pump, but this covers CPU, VRM/NB and GPU. You should see something close with a RX360 rad and good pump/res.

This at the very end of a 24 hr P95 run (while under load)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This after 3 1/2 hrs IBT AVX on max for 20 passes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Anyone running ~5GHz 24/7 on a custom loop? I need some information on your WC hardware, voltage needed and temps you're getting since I'm tempted to switch to a custom loop.


I ran 5.0 24/7 on a custom loop, I was using 2 x 240mm EX240 Rads, 4 x Noctua iPPC NF-F12s, XSPC Raystorm Block.

That was on both an 8370 and 9590 with 2x8GB 2400 10-12-12-31 mem, 2600NB and 2600 HT.

Temps were anywhere between 45-65c (winter to summer) and that was in a CM Storm Trooper case


----------



## tashcz

Thanks for your replies, I asked for voltages just to see how much power you're pushing into chips, even though current can bleed too.

Seems like in Sandman's loop, there's a big difference of temps, just like I would like to get. Haven't run a 24h prime test but I'm amazed by the IBT run. There's almost a 15-20C difference from what I'm getting with the CM Nepton.

But bullet, if those are the temps you get by stress testing too, isn't that a bit high for such rad space?

Bilko, thanks for the answer man. That's almost the same I'm willing to get, just mixing the 240 and a 360 instead of 2 240s.

I was afraid that by AMD's weird reacting to cooling and rad space I wouldn't get much more or even less than 10C difference even if I threw most rads I could in the case. But for sake of my current configuration where I'm getting 70C socket and 61-62 on the cores for my 4.75GHz, I should expect them to drop by at least 15 degrees with a 60mm 360 + 60mm 240, right? I'm also planning to get another 30mm 240 for the top, but that's probably going to wait a bit since it will be an overkill for just the CPU.

Thanks a bunch guys, you're really helping me figure out what to get and not to be dissapointed when I do so


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Sure man, every help is welcome, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see by your sig you're running 5.1GHz @ 1.49V, what are you using to cool it and what temps do you get on your CPU? For a start, I'm just interested in cooling the CPU block, since everything else cools by air well so far, but my apetite will grow for sure.


there is a link in my sig to a club where there are a lot of us running 5ghz 24/7 you can see the cooling I have in my rig in my signature.... at least I think I put it there lol


----------



## tashcz

Yeah but the thing is, most of guys running custom loops run Intel CPU's and they don't have the "socket" temperature since chips have their own sensors. That's why I'm afraid readings on the AMD side won't be as good as intels and I'd end up with a bunch of rads and no gain


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks for your replies, I asked for voltages just to see how much power you're pushing into chips, even though current can bleed too.
> 
> Seems like in Sandman's loop, there's a big difference of temps, just like I would like to get. Haven't run a 24h prime test but I'm amazed by the IBT run. There's almost a 15-20C difference from what I'm getting with the CM Nepton.
> 
> But bullet, if those are the temps you get by stress testing too, isn't that a bit high for such rad space?
> 
> Bilko, thanks for the answer man. That's almost the same I'm willing to get, just mixing the 240 and a 360 instead of 2 240s.
> 
> I was afraid that by AMD's weird reacting to cooling and rad space I wouldn't get much more or even less than 10C difference even if I threw most rads I could in the case. But for sake of my current configuration where I'm getting 70C socket and 61-62 on the cores for my 4.75GHz, I should expect them to drop by at least 15 degrees with a 60mm 360 + 60mm 240, right? I'm also planning to get another 30mm 240 for the top, but that's probably going to wait a bit since it will be an overkill for just the CPU.
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys, you're really helping me figure out what to get and not to be dissapointed when I do so


just for reference here is my current settings via cpuz: http://valid.x86.fr/7guvus


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah but the thing is, most of guys running custom loops run Intel CPU's and they don't have the "socket" temperature since chips have their own sensors. That's why I'm afraid readings on the AMD side won't be as good as intels and I'd end up with a bunch of rads and no gain


I gained about 300mhz going from an H80 to this custom loop on my old 8350 if that helps


----------



## BulletBait

@tashcz

I run 4 waterblocks and all the loads are OCed to some degree or other. Pump -> CPU -> NB/VRM -> GPU -> GPU -> 240 -> 480 -> Res.

A good rule of thumb is a 120 per load plus an extra 120. So by that I would need some combination of 600 rads. I made some extra wiggle for slightly better thermals and just in case another load for some miraculous/stupid reason got added.

Also, pushing those voltages/freqs really raises the heat output. No matter how much rad space you have. I'm at my chip's thermal wall.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, I know everyone goes by that rule, but when we're really pushing those 8 core AMD's I think it won't apply









I'll probably go for that kit with the thick 360 rad and another 240. Currently it's the "bang for buck" and would provide me entry to real water cooling. It's not just "raw numbers" I'm after, like the degrees I asked you for, you may get me wrong on that thinking I'm just plug&play, willing to look nothing other than numbers. What also concerns me is that with an AIO 240 there's not much passive cooling so temps change really frequently. I think a custom loop would also help with that, it won't jump from 30C to 60C in 10 seconds when firing up IBT but will take more time to get to the max temperature.

Another messed up thing is that with this AIO I suck air out of the top of the case as well as the back but the rad on the top picks up a bunch of heat from the GPU/NB so I get almost the same temps during gaming and IBT stressing. That's why I'd like a front mounted 360 more than anything else.

Anyway, point taken. Money shall go for WC as I see it as a long term investment and like the fact it's fully modular. Was thinking of spending money on a new platform, either going Intel or Zen next year, but still don't have plenty reasons to do so. Even in games where FX's suffer the most (in most cases) it's only a 10FPS difference. And 5GHz+ FX's are pretty much chasing the single core performance of stock i5s and such.


----------



## BulletBait

Well, sorry I don't have my OCCT plots posted anywhere or saved to my phone. I can post them when I get back to my computer Monday.

I can tell you the temperatures do follow an inverse exponential relationship. So you shouldn't see an immediate jump to 60, but a quick rise that slows to equilibrium.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah thats fine, but when I start the stress test which pulls up 1.5Vcore at load, on the first run of standard IBT AVX I get 70's. They stay under 80 for 10 runs, but come on, I'm not gonna keep it like that









BTW, anyone have an idea why I'm getting no throttling on 78C socket temps? I pass on 4.85GHz, it's a suicide run, but I pass with those temps. Don't the chips itself have the throttling control when the temps go that high? I tried a run with an open window (it as 0C last night, winter's comming) to see what voltage I'd need for that and I got those temps, but still stable and no throttling. Seems like as much as I put enough voltage to the chip it's happy and doesnt care about the temps. But I'm done testing it at those frequencies as long as I don't replace the Nepton.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah thats fine, but when I start the stress test which pulls up 1.5Vcore at load, on the first run of standard IBT AVX I get 70's. They stay under 80 for 10 runs, but come on, I'm not gonna keep it like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone have an idea why I'm getting no throttling on 78C socket temps? I pass on 4.85GHz, it's a suicide run, but I pass with those temps. Don't the chips itself have the throttling control when the temps go that high? I tried a run with an open window (it as 0C last night, winter's comming) to see what voltage I'd need for that and I got those temps, but still stable and no throttling. Seems like as much as I put enough voltage to the chip it's happy and doesnt care about the temps. But I'm done testing it at those frequencies as long as I don't replace the Nepton.


Do you have HPC (High Performance Compute) enabled in the bios? It prevents the cpu from throttling.


----------



## tashcz

AFAIK, it was disabled. But I think it has an integrated protection in the chip, not by motherboard, to prevent it from frying itself.


----------



## mirzet1976

When HPC is enabled and AMP disabled the chip goes up to 90 ° C when the system shuts down by itself, it happens to me a couple of times on Cinebench when I was on air cooling.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> When HPC is enabled and AMP disabled the chip goes up to 90 ° C when the system shuts down by itself, it happens to me a couple of times on Cinebench when I was on air cooling.


Hm, good to know. Looks like I'll have to pay more attention to the temps.

I've just noticed I wasn't running IBT AVX but regular IBT. And there's one really strange thing. I get lower temps with IBT AVX... almost 7C lower.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah thats fine, but when I start the stress test which pulls up 1.5Vcore at load, on the first run of *standard* IBT AVX I get 70's. They stay under 80 for 10 runs, but come on, I'm not gonna keep it like that


Standard IBT is of no use. You must use at least "Very High", because "standard" puts minimal stress on the IMC. Usually you can pass standard with less voltage.


----------



## strike105x

I got a question because i got really confused checking the web on this subject, so AMD says that 62c is fine for core temps, other people say that over 55c electron migration happens and that's bad... some as you know run them 80c+, i have an FX8300, which i plan to use hopefully for around 5 years, is 62c-65c full load to much in that case? (mobo is an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0, and when i mean those temps i mean overclocked)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I got a question because i got really confused checking the web on this subject, so AMD says that 62c is fine for core temps, other people say that over 55c electron migration happens and that's bad... some as you know run them 80c+, i have an FX8300, which i plan to use hopefully for around 5 years, is 62c-65c full load to much in that case? (mobo is an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0, and when i mean those temps i mean overclocked)


those temps are fine fella, dont worry


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I got a question because i got really confused checking the web on this subject, so AMD says that 62c is fine for core temps, other people say that over 55c electron migration happens and that's bad... some as you know run them 80c+, i have an FX8300, which i plan to use hopefully for around 5 years, is 62c-65c full load to much in that case? (mobo is an Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0, and when i mean those temps i mean overclocked)


i wouldnt go over 65 for sustained periods... but 70ish is the ypdated max for visheras according to overdrive....ive ran mine near 80s a few times but that was for very brief periods and would bever recommend anyone to do so...but ive also pushed almost 1.70v trying to stabilize 5.0 and i wouldnt recommend over 1.55 for daily....so can they take punishment yes...should you take that chance if you need it to last 5 years...nope...your temps are fine assuming vrms arent overheating and socket isnt in the 80s


----------



## tashcz

Who says us going above 60C on core and ~70C socket care about how safe it is?







Just like wearing a condom, you don't have to, it's more fun, but if you mess up, no turning back.

Basicly if you're hitting those temps during stress tests they aren't going to be frequent in every day use. There's a lot of debate on those numbers, some claim it's safe only under 61C, some claim even under 70C it's safe, but trust me, we're like 1% of people overclocking on the world, and I doubt 99% care much about the temps they get. These chips can handle 70C easily and last a couple of years. At one point you might need a bit more voltage to get stable, but they can take punishment. My 8320 (currently I'm using a 8370E) was running unsafe temps - probably above 70 - for 3-4 years before it got messed up and needed really a lot of voltage. So don't worry, I go by the rule if 10 runs of very high IBT AVX gives me less than 70C I'm safe. You're probably going to swap the CPU for a better one before it degrades.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Who says us going above 60C on core and ~70C socket care about how safe it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like wearing a condom, you don't have to, it's more fun, but if you mess up, no turning back.
> 
> Basicly if you're hitting those temps during stress tests they aren't going to be frequent in every day use. There's a lot of debate on those numbers, some claim it's safe only under 61C, some claim even under 70C it's safe, but trust me, we're like 1% of people overclocking on the world, and I doubt 99% care much about the temps they get. These chips can handle 70C easily and last a couple of years. At one point you might need a bit more voltage to get stable, but they can take punishment. My 8320 (currently I'm using a 8370E) was running unsafe temps - probably above 70 - for 3-4 years before it got messed up and needed really a lot of voltage. So don't worry, I go by the rule if 10 runs of very high IBT AVX gives me less than 70C I'm safe. You're probably going to swap the CPU for a better one before it degrades.


he just gave a timeline and you contradicted it by saying yours degraded in 3 to 4 years...but saying its ok to run it that hot...on a sub par motherboard you should never advocate someone push the limits like that....you might not care if you kill components but he/she obviously does...

I can only assume you havent been playing some of the latest games on an fx platform...gta5 and witcher 3 are two not even extremely recent games that push heavy load on the cpu causing higher than normal temps...not quite the level of ibt avx for 20 runs but ambient temp fluctuation can cause someone to go into unsafe teritory because when the checked in winter it was ok then when spring comes its too hot...


----------



## miklkit

Trudat! Gaming temperature and loads are getting closer to stress test temps and loads so one does need to leave a "fudge factor" in their overclocks these days. If it is hitting 70C in IBT it will hit 65C while gaming.


----------



## strike105x

I get between 62-65c with prime95 small FFT tests, and 73c max on socket temps (as i said M5A99FX Pro R2.0), considering this temps is it safe to do a ~6 hours prime tests (although for that i plan blend not small fft). Also i take you guys recommend IBT AVX over prime95 ?Because i did found a link for it but it said it was for sandy bridge. Is that the correct one ? Also i'm still a bit confused, under 65C i'm safe for a few years (hoping 5) and over 70C is where degradation may occur ?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> he just gave a timeline and you contradicted it by saying yours degraded in 3 to 4 years...but saying its ok to run it that hot...on a sub par motherboard you should never advocate someone push the limits like that....you might not care if you kill components but he/she obviously does...
> 
> I can only assume you havent been playing some of the latest games on an fx platform...gta5 and witcher 3 are two not even extremely recent games that push heavy load on the cpu causing higher than normal temps...not quite the level of ibt avx for 20 runs but ambient temp fluctuation can cause someone to go into unsafe teritory because when the checked in winter it was ok then when spring comes its too hot...


I don't think you fully understood my post. I said I WAS running unsafe temps, and wasn't stable at that time so my chip degraded. It was probably going to be above 80C on IBT AVX and I was running a Sabertooth. By that, I took the risk and had my not-so-well 8320 running @ 4.9GHz for 3-4 years with an AIO liquid cooler.

I've stated what the safe temperatures were. If you stress test your FX with IBT AVX Very high and get under 70C, AGAIN AS I'VE STATED, you will have no problems running for years. I said that I wasn't running safe temps. I never told him to run his chip above 70C. I said if he does so, his chip will degrade over time.

Understand now?

And know this. In GTA V I have more than 1000HRS of play time. And no, it's not even as close as IBT AVX. I'm all maxed out at 2xMSAA and it doesn't get my chip as hot as, lets say Division.

So if after 20 passes of IBT AVX Very High he gets under 70C, he is safe. I hope I'm clear now and you understand why I used condoms to clear everything out.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I get between 62-65c with prime95 small FFT tests, and 73c max on socket temps (as i said M5A99FX Pro R2.0), considering this temps is it safe to do a ~6 hours prime tests (although for that i plan blend not small fft). Also i take you guys recommend IBT AVX over prime95 ?Because i did found a link for it but it said it was for sandy bridge. Is that the correct one ? Also i'm still a bit confused, under 65C i'm safe for a few years (hoping 5) and over 70C is where degradation may occur ?


Sorry for ignoring this post. Prime stresses as heavy as IBT AVX or regular IBT on my PC. It is basicly what you're going to get when you max out. You should do any of those tests for lets say 2 hours. Do IBT AVX on Very High or prime FFTs and see what happens, at the end of the day they will be similar. (I know someone will say no, but basicly yes, you are going to get a degree or two difference).

Stated for 95W E versions, the max temp is 70C, and for 125W 8 core FX's it's 61C. If your stress tests after an hour give you a max temp of under 70C you're good to go. But note that if your cooling pulls the heat up from your motherboard you will have to sort that out with a good exhaust fan as your cooler may suck hot air from the GPU instead of the cold intake, so you may experience even higher temps than while just stressing the CPU, because your case ambient temp will be different when a higher TDP GPU is running at full load.

EDIT: I've noticed you said you were getting 73C on the socket. Do you have a fan attached on the back of the motherboard blowing onto the socket?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Sorry for ignoring this post. Prime stresses as heavy as IBT AVX or regular IBT on my PC. It is basicly what you're going to get when you max out. You should do any of those tests for lets say 2 hours. Do IBT AVX on Very High or prime FFTs and see what happens, at the end of the day they will be similar. (I know someone will say no, but basicly yes, you are going to get a degree or two difference).
> 
> Stated for 95W E versions, the max temp is 70C, and for 125W 8 core FX's it's 61C. If your stress tests after an hour give you a max temp of under 70C you're good to go. But note that if your cooling pulls the heat up from your motherboard you will have to sort that out with a good exhaust fan as your cooler may suck hot air from the GPU instead of the cold intake, so you may experience even higher temps than while just stressing the CPU, because your case ambient temp will be different when a higher TDP GPU is running at full load.
> 
> EDIT: I've noticed you said you were getting 73C on the socket. Do you have a fan attached on the back of the motherboard blowing onto the socket?


Thanks, found the IBT AVX link as well, in this thread dunno how i missed it, seeing as its the recommended test will do an IBT AVX very high 20 passes test then. I already performed 1 hour of prime95 FFT tests and i got between 62-65c for cores and 68-73C for socket temps.

Also yes i do have a fan on the back of the motherboard, i was getting 73c on the socket when i had 64-65C load on cores, why is that bad with a fan at the back of the motherboard ?


----------



## tashcz

What cooler are you using, what are your voltages? Can you give us a HWmonitor/HWinfo screenshot?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I get between 62-65c with prime95 small FFT tests, and 73c max on socket temps (as i said M5A99FX Pro R2.0), considering this temps is it safe to do a ~6 hours prime tests (although for that i plan blend not small fft). Also i take you guys recommend IBT AVX over prime95 ?Because i did found a link for it but it said it was for sandy bridge. Is that the correct one ? Also i'm still a bit confused, under 65C i'm safe for a few years (hoping 5) and over 70C is where degradation may occur ?


AMD in Overdrive, says 70C is the limit for the core. The "socket", as Stilt wrote here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1134229/amd-cpus-max-temps/420#post_24527695

is actually an on die temperature. However, this temperature, is influenced from the socket (motherboard) temperature and usually a high temp there indicates that the motherboard is getting hot, due to the VRM getting hot. I am no overclocker, but from what i 've seen in the forum, i 'd say it's good practice to avoid ANY temperature going above 70C in the long run. And better check the temps of the back of the motherboard near the VRM section, cause in my experience, they 're higher than the VRM heatsink. So, it's a good idea to put a fan to cool the VRM too. Cause if a mosfet dies in a couple of years, there is a change it will overvolt and kill the CPU too. So, it will be of little consolation if the CPU didn't degrade, but died anyway cause the VRM failed.

My personal preference:

IBT AVX is good to quickly find stability, when ran at Very High. Custom Blend with inplace FFT and 50% RAM is better if let ran for 10h. I prefer Blend (instead of small of large FFT), cause it stresses RAM and IMC too. Prime , according to my wattmeter, is a bit harder than IBT on the system:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/310#post_22549061

In my stability tests, there were a few times, where i passed 10 runs of IBT at Very High, but failed Prime. Also, in a case, i passed 10 runs IBT and failed at 20 runs. So for me, Prime, is a failsafe, the "ultimate test", once i believe that i found a voltage with IBT where i think that it's stable. If it passes 10h Prime, then i call it good. I also use Prime 27.9, since it's been thoroughly tested with FX.

If you don't want to "risk" running Prime for hours, i would suggest to do 20 runs of IBT at Very High. It's the next best thing.

P.S.: As for mosfet temperature, i go with the lowest throttling limit i 've seen, which is 90C in my crappy Biostar TA970 Plus. If the Biostar technicians thought that it would be prudent to set the limit there, i think it's a good point that every user should also consider as a limit, despite that all mosfets are rated for 125C tolerance. A safety margin is good in everything.


----------



## strike105x

For cooler Noctua NH-D15
Using 1.38v for CPU voltage
using 1.35v for CPU-NB

The cooler at the back of the case (that's blowing on the back of the motherboard) is a 120mm scythe 12mm thick fan.

again motherboard is M5A99FX Pro R2.0

As for the rest of the specs here is my still open HWmonitor screen from when i performed the stress test (that's why the high max temps) And some CPU-Z windows's:


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> For cooler Noctua NH-D15
> Using 1.38v for CPU voltage
> using 1.35v for CPU-NB
> 
> The cooler at the back of the case (that's blowing on the back of the motherboard) is a 120mm scythe 12mm thick fan.
> 
> again motherboard is M5A99FX Pro R2.0
> 
> As for the rest of the specs here is my still open HWmonitor screen from when i performed the stress test (that's why the high max temps) And some CPU-Z windows's:


I think a fan on the VRM heatsink would be more beneficial. After all, the VRM heatsink is the main way out for the heat of that area. Aside this, at 4.6Ghz, i think you are pushing your motherboard to its limit, under these circumstances. See if you can improve case airflow in general.


----------



## tashcz

For some reason AMD's really hate air cooling







You have an excellent cooler, and yesterday on the other thread there was a guy running 4.2GHz with a NH D15 getting 62C. It's a pitty what the AMD does to it. You also have a pretty good chip if you're stable with less than 1.4V for 4.6GHz.

But still, your socket temp is high. How is your case airflow? Is the socket fan on max?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I think a fan on the VRM heatsink would be more beneficial. After all, the VRM heatsink is the main way out for the heat of that area. Aside this, at 4.6Ghz, i think you are pushing your motherboard to its limit, under these circumstances. See if you can improve case airflow in general.


Depends really on the board. Those boards are thick and dissipate a lot of heat themselves, between the VRM are and my socket I have a bit of space that's really cool. But yeah, when you have a 120mm fan there, why not cool both. By the way, when the fan is close to the area it's cooling, you don't want the center of the fan to cover it since there's no airflow on the center of the fan. I'd put it in between the VRM and socket area. Could make a difference. I use a 60mm thin 1.5mm fan to cool my socket, it does bring the temps down by 3-4C when the case is closed and about 6-7C when the case is open on that side, but still don't wanna drill a hole on my case.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For some reason AMD's really hate air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an excellent cooler, and yesterday on the other thread there was a guy running 4.2GHz with a NH D15 getting 62C. It's a pitty what the AMD does to it. You also have a pretty good chip if you're stable with less than 1.4V for 4.6GHz.
> 
> But still, your socket temp is high. How is your case airflow? Is the socket fan on max?


when i had my nh d15 i was running ibt @4.7ghz on a 8350

not sure why that "guy" was getting [email protected]


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when i had my nh d15 i was running ibt @4.7ghz on a 8350
> 
> not sure why that "guy" was getting [email protected]


My advice was to reapply the TIM but he was "sure" he applied it well. It was a weird conversation after all.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1617913/fx-8300-asus-pro-970-gaming-aura-at-minimum-4-2ghz-how-do-i-get-there

Here's the link to the convo.


----------



## strike105x

Yup socket fan (if you mean the fan at the back of the motherboard) is always at full speed, and i do have it place between the VRM and the socket area, luckly i thought of that as well XD, also i dunno about the VRM themselves but the VRM heatsink while it isn't cold its nice to the touch, i positioned my middle fan as low as possible so it can get some air in there as well, airflow wise in the case everything seems fine, i even did a test with the components outside and it was similar temps... I read online that its pretty normal for this boards to get a bit hotter on the socket but for safety i still decided to place the fan, guess it isn't normal... Should i dial down to 4.4 Ghz then ? with that i get a maximum of 66 on the socket. and 55 on core.

EDIT: i also reaplied the cooler, something was wrong with the paste that came with my noctua fan and had to use my artic silver 5 one, to get better temps (though i still need some time before it reaches its peak efficiency).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> when i had my nh d15 i was running ibt @4.7ghz on a 8350
> 
> not sure why that "guy" was getting [email protected]


Agree, there is something wrong with that. I never break 60C at 4Ghz with Scythe Katana 3, which is a 130W TDP, 92mm cooler. Probably case airflow problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> Depends really on the board. Those boards are thick and dissipate a lot of heat themselves, between the VRM are and my socket I have a bit of space that's really cool. But yeah, when you have a 120mm fan there, why not cool both. By the way, when the fan is close to the area it's cooling, you don't want the center of the fan to cover it since there's no airflow on the center of the fan. I'd put it in between the VRM and socket area. Could make a difference. I use a 60mm thin 1.5mm fan to cool my socket, it does bring the temps down by 3-4C when the case is closed and about 6-7C when the case is open on that side, but still don't wanna drill a hole on my case.


Yeah, i have both VRM fan and backside fan too, they all help. The heat dispersion will still be preferentially towards the VRM heatsink though. It's a matter of total surface. There is more surface that can dissipate heat on the front side of the VRM than what's on the back side. Plus, whatever heat you manage to dissipate from the front side, it's easier to expel out of the case. If one can do both, even better.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yup socket fan (if you mean the fan at the back of the motherboard is always at full speed), and i do have it place between the VRM and the socket area, luckly i thought of that as well XD, also i dunno about the VRM themselves but the VRM heatsink while it isn't cold its nice to the touch, i positioned my middle fan as low as possible so it can get some air in there as well, airflow wise in the case everything seems fine, i even did a test with the components outside and it was the same temps... I read online that its pretty normal for this boards to get a bit hotter on the socket but for safety i still decided to place the fan, guess it isn't normal... Should i dial down to 4.4 Ghz then ? with that i get a maximum of 66 on the socket. and 55 on core.


There is always the possibility, that your VRM heatsink has bad thermal pad, although i have more faith in ASUS. But, theoretically, it's possible:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63520#post_25670575

Mind you, if you attempt to remove it, be sure to have a substitute pad. How hot the VRM heatsink isn't a reliable way to tell what's going on in the mosfets. Inserting a thermal probe below the heatsink or measuring the temp on the back of the motherboard, is more reliable. To take again my own example, my VRM heatsink with the pad above, was reading at less than 60C with IR thermometer. When i measured the back of the motherboard, it was over 90C.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yup socket fan (if you mean the fan at the back of the motherboard is always at full speed), and i do have it place between the VRM and the socket area, luckly i thought of that as well XD, also i dunno about the VRM themselves but the VRM heatsink while it isn't cold its nice to the touch, i positioned my middle fan as low as possible so it can get some air in there as well, airflow wise in the case everything seems fine, i even did a test with the components outside and it was the same temps... I read online that its pretty normal for this boards to get a bit hotter on the socket but for safety i still decided to place the fan, guess it isn't normal... Should i dial down to 4.4 Ghz then ? with that i get a maximum of 66 on the socket. and 55 on core.


It really depends man. You can try running 4.5GHz as the middle number or run the 4.6GHz like you are now since you aren't redzoned a lot. I'm plenty sure you won't damage your chip with the temps you are getting but if there's any chance to lower them by 2-3C you'd be pretty much safe. I can run 4.8GHz but it causes my temps to go to 75-76C on the socket and I'm not comfortable with that. 4.75GHz makes a difference since it goes only up to 68C on the socket and 62C on the core.

Maybe you can try going to 4.5GHz, getting the lowest voltage for it and use the bus to get a bit over it, like 4.55?

Btw, try to reapply the thermal paste. Sometimes it helps. It's boring, I know, but untill you take your cooler off, you don't know if you applied it well or not. Or try getting MX-4, I think it makes a 1-3C difference between the noctua TIM.


----------



## Undervolter

I 'd opt for 4.5Ghz too. It's not like you will feel 100Mhz difference anyway.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For some reason AMD's really hate air cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an excellent cooler, and yesterday on the other thread there was a guy running 4.2GHz with a NH D15 getting 62C. It's a pitty what the AMD does to it. You also have a pretty good chip if you're stable with less than 1.4V for 4.6GHz.
> 
> But still, your socket temp is high. How is your case airflow? Is the socket fan on max?


I must disagree with that statement.









Most people do not understand fluid dynamics and insist on building an oven. A computer case needs to be thought of as a wind tunnel with some electronic stuff in it.

That individual with the D15 is an idiot. He will not run his fans over 500rpm while I can not get my fans to idle down under 700 rpm.


----------



## strike105x

This is what i get with the 4.5 Ghz OC:



I will do a more extensive test tomorrow but usually this much in it does a good job of reflecting overall temps (i'm refering to the max temps of course, also used prime with small fft test).


----------



## tashcz

Good job man. Now you're getting the same temps I am at 4.75GHz 1.46V under load though I get a slightly lower core temp. I'd say you're safe, and I would use a system (and am using) at those max temps.

You can always tweak that a bit, maybe even get a degree less or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I must disagree with that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not understand fluid dynamics and insist on building an oven. A computer case needs to be thought of as a wind tunnel with some electronic stuff in it.
> 
> That individual with the D15 is an idiot. He will not run his fans over 500rpm while I can not get my fans to idle down under 700 rpm.


I know that guy had no idea what he was doing when he was having problems at 4.2GHz but still tried to help, he refused to take it









But disregarding that case, I think from what I've seen that those monster Noctuas perform worse than most AIO 240's out there. I think they're all rated 350W if I'm correct, doesn't even matter, but WC FX's does make a difference. At least from what I saw.

And yeah, you're absolutely right about fluid dynamics. Also about air's natural movement, like using the top as intake. There has to be airflow in the case even when it's idling. Most of my fans are running at 800-1100RPM at idle, with the exception of the motherboard socket fan which starts running at 45C and maxes out at 55C (it's a 4k RPM stock cooler for the CPU so I don't want it on all the time). And ~1000RPM is pretty much silent on all fans today.


----------



## miklkit

It's been a while since I bothered to look into AIOs but the only ones that reliably outperform big air are the Swiftech models. The others can out cool big air but only at the cost of really big noise. When their fans are turned down to the same decibel level as big air, then big air often out cools the AIOs. I tried an AIO and the fans could be heard in the next room! They were piercingly loud when sitting next to them and it still didn't cool better than my big air.

Or conversely, if you put big fans on big air it can cool much better and that evens things up a lot. I have three air coolers. The Thermalright IB-E Extreme and the Silverstone HE01 have powerful fans and can cool 5 ghz. The Phanteks 14PE has quiet fans and can only cool 4.8 ghz tops.


----------



## BulletBait

@tashcz

Here's those plots I said I'd give you. It's just your standard OCCT Linpack run, 90%, 20 minutes with a 1 minute beginning idle and 5 minute end idle to show the prior state and after cooldown length.

Bus speed was 243 and multiplier was 21 for a 5.1 OC. My socket temp tends to be hotter for a given CPU temp since I OC through the FSB more then most. OCCT also labels temperature different then HWMonitor. Package temp is the Core, CPU temp is the Socket (Package) temp.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It's been a while since I bothered to look into AIOs but the only ones that reliably outperform big air are the Swiftech models. The others can out cool big air but only at the cost of really big noise. When their fans are turned down to the same decibel level as big air, then big air often out cools the AIOs. I tried an AIO and the fans could be heard in the next room! They were piercingly loud when sitting next to them and it still didn't cool better than my big air.
> 
> Or conversely, if you put big fans on big air it can cool much better and that evens things up a lot. I have three air coolers. The Thermalright IB-E Extreme and the Silverstone HE01 have powerful fans and can cool 5 ghz. The Phanteks 14PE has quiet fans and can only cool 4.8 ghz tops.


CM Nepton 240M is a bit old right now, and a LOT models have pump issues. But really a lot, mine does and I'll have to service it, got a 5 year warranty, probably will just get another one from them. But Nepton has Silenco fans which are stunning. They are 2k RPM rated and you notice them only after 1600RPM and you only hear the air moving. That's a good side about it. But the thing is, like I've stated in many posts out here, it is water cooling and it should be modular. Once you hit the wall there's nothing you can do. I'm about to mod my Storm Stryker those days and mount some L profiles since it has drive cages up front where you mount the fans so you can't mount the radiator there. I'm probably going to see a 1-2C difference at max but I'm preparing it for the custom loop and a 360 there.

Overall, AIOs are what you pay for. You get low-to-mid quality components and a bit over regular air coolers. My Nepton might be a notch better than the NH D15 but the Noctua is a plain system, just a heatsink with 2 fans and the Nepton has a bunch of things that can go wrong. And heatsink won't degrade over time while AIOs do.

Biggest problem is people mount them on top, just like I did, and if you don't have a good high-pressure fan on the exhaust, you're going to pull a lot of hot air from the GPU, especially if you have a backplate like I do on a G1 970. It can make temps go up by 5-10C than regular CPU stress testing and its a pain in the ***. I did get a JetFlo as intake on top to max out fresh air to the radiator fans as most as I could, but it's called a JetFlo for a reason, sounds like a jumbo jet.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> @tashcz
> 
> Here's those plots I said I'd give you. It's just your standard OCCT Linpack run, 90%, 20 minutes with a 1 minute beginning idle and 5 minute end idle to show the prior state and after cooldown length.
> 
> Bus speed was 243 and multiplier was 21 for a 5.1 OC. My socket temp tends to be hotter for a given CPU temp since I OC through the FSB more then most. OCCT also labels temperature different then HWMonitor. Package temp is the Core, CPU temp is the Socket (Package) temp.


Thanks a bunch man, really what I needed. Seems like investing in a CL will do for me. One more thing if its not much to ask, do you have an idea how much power you were drawing from the wall socket while doing this?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks a bunch man, really what I needed. Seems like investing in a CL will do for me. One more thing if its not much to ask, do you have an idea how much power you were drawing from the wall socket while doing this?


255-260 is my normal idle state, a full Linpack or other stress program is ~525-530. If we go by normal efficiency number of 80%. That's 210 and 425W from idle to full load on the CPU, or 215W on top of whatever the CPU idle wattage is.

I think Vishera idles around 50 or 70W if I remember correctly. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> 255-260 is my normal idle state, a full Linpack or other stress program is ~525-530. If we go by normal efficiency number of 80%. That's 210 and 425W from idle to full load on the CPU, or 215W on top of whatever the CPU idle wattage is.
> 
> I think Vishera idles around 50 or 70W if I remember correctly. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Idle depends on a lot of factors, tried it out a couple of times. Just enabling C6E causes a drop of 7-10W. Cool n quiet obviously makes it drop like double. Remember my stock 8320 was idling at around 45-50W. Now I idle at ~97W.

That's a lot of heat you're producing there. For 4.8GHz I'm getting ~460W from the wall. So it seems like at the end of the day voltage and current equal each other, if you don't pay on the voltage, you shall pay on the current


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Idle depends on a lot of factors, tried it out a couple of times. Just enabling C6E causes a drop of 7-10W. Cool n quiet obviously makes it drop like double. Remember my stock 8320 was idling at around 45-50W. Now I idle at ~97W.
> 
> That's a lot of heat you're producing there. For 4.8GHz I'm getting ~460W from the wall. So it seems like at the end of the day voltage and current equal each other, if you don't pay on the voltage, you shall pay on the current


Nah, there's a couple voltages missing that OCCT doesn't monitor. My NB/CPU is 1.475, NB is 1.375 and 1.35, DRAM is 1.75, and several other tweaked higher voltages due to my FSB OC style.

If I were to do strictly multiplier and Vcpu, I would probably struggle to maintain 5.0. 8350 and all the mobos have their individual quirks you kind of figure out as you go and from the threads in the forum. Even then, silicon lottery plays a huge factor in the clocks and voltages you push and how you get them.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, I assumed that, but what I ment is that some chips take more current than others, even if the voltage is lower. My 8320 for instance needs 1.56V to be stable at 4.5GHz, but it only pulls 270W from the wall and doesn't produce that much heat. While the 8370E needs around 330-350W for that.


----------



## BulletBait

Oh, leakage is what you're talking about. I get you now.


----------



## strike105x

*hides in the corner with his 620w psu...* Your scaring me with those numbers, are those numbers for the whole system or just cpu?


----------



## BulletBait

Idle state is obviously the whole system idle. The above numbers were only CPU stressed. I also run 2 heavily OCed 290Xs and occasionally toss my spare 280X in OCed when I BOINC, so I have 1600W PSU.


----------



## strike105x

Cool, then considering i only have a strix 950gtx there's no worry







.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, numbers are only basic system on stuff + CPU load. If I'd fire up my oc'd 970 in Furmark (which I don't want to do) I'd probably run out of power. I also have a 630W PSU. But until you reach 4.8GHz you're mostly under 400W in CPU stress tests so with a ~600W PSU (but with at least 550W on the 12V rail) you're good. Above that... huh. Voltages drop too. I notice my fans start to spin slower since they aren't working at 12V anymore but 11.5V when I run IBT. But as far as I know, 10% is ATX standard "wiggle" so it's normal. As long as it works for you though.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah, I assumed that, but what I ment is that some chips take more current than others, even if the voltage is lower. My 8320 for instance needs 1.56V to be stable at 4.5GHz, but it only pulls 270W from the wall and doesn't produce that much heat. While the 8370E needs around 330-350W for that.


1.56v for 4.5....sounds like you pumped volts rather than changing cpu/nb or ram voltages to compensate...i dont think I've seen a chip here that needs that much unless you are talking after the overheating


----------



## strike105x

Ended up with a reply from asus support, they said that 75-80c for socket is not a problem oO ...


----------



## strike105x

Played some more with the settings, according to IBT AVX i'm fine, while prime (small fft's) says i'm pushing it lol:





PS: sorry for double post but looking for some feedback on this peculiar situation.


----------



## miklkit

Could you create a sig rig so we know what hardware you have? Click on your pic at the top of the page and then scroll down to the bottom and it should be there.


----------



## strike105x

Did it, its not perfect but i'll work more on it once i get everything sort out







. Sorry for not doing it quicker it could have helped out better then keep on spamming around my specs.


----------



## miklkit

Thanks. That makes it easier for everybody.

Your temperatures are high for that clock unless the voltage is high also. Could you use HWINFO64? It is free and gives much more information. I don't know if your M5A uses it but with the Sabertooth it picks up the EC sensors without having to install the buggy AI Suite. You can also add and subtract stuff you do or don't want to see. For instance i don't care about the hard drives but do care about the gpu.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Ended up with a reply from asus support, they said that 75-80c for socket is not a problem oO ...


Yeah, well, i don't trust these temps either way...

By the way, dear overclockers, we have a "problem". According to Stilt, the CPU Temp wasn't really "socket" temp:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1134229/amd-cpus-max-temps/420#post_24530354

However, by pure accident, i stumbled upon this:



It's for Thuban, but i don't see why FX would be different and i think it "rehabilitates" the "socket temp" theory. Maybe we can merge both, by saying that it tries to measure indirectly the on die temp, but is located in the socket and thus is influenced by the motherboard?

I don't know.

Also, small update on this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63520#post_25670622

I measured again the temp of backside of the motherboard, in the VRM area, with the back fan stopped. So the only recent change is the replacement of the Asrock pad with the Arctic pad. And i kid you not, the VRM temp is now 76C. I couldn't believe my eyes, but i took multiple measurements while running Prime95 and it's true. From 99C , down to 76C just by adding the front VRM fan (on the heatsink) and replacing the crappy thermal pad. If i hadn't seen it with my eyes, i wouldn't have believed it. Of course i keep also the back fan just as failsafe.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thanks. That makes it easier for everybody.
> 
> Your temperatures are high for that clock unless the voltage is high also. Could you use HWINFO64? It is free and gives much more information. I don't know if your M5A uses it but with the Sabertooth it picks up the EC sensors without having to install the buggy AI Suite. You can also add and subtract stuff you do or don't want to see. For instance i don't care about the hard drives but do care about the gpu.


Tried HWinfo but i think you also have to get something install from asus in order for that to work because for me it didn't show.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, well, i don't trust these temps either way...


I'll be honest, i might get laughed at for it, but i honestly trust you guys more.

Applied the AMD fan directly on the VRM heatsink and this is what i got with the same settings as before:

Before:



Now:



Freaking hell, what a guy wont do for 200Mhz, i got now 12 fans in my case lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I'll be honest, i might get laughed at for it, but i honestly trust you guys more.


For the record, i am the least appropriate person for overclocking temps, as i run 4Ghz undervolted. It's just that i am conservative by nature and 70C is a very hot temperature anyway. There have also been several cases where the official supports of motherboard manufacturers have replied to forum members with extreme incompetence, so i take what they say with a grain of salt. But don't let me stop you... Pay attention to what the overclockers here will tell you, they are the real gurus of the forum.
Quote:


> Freaking hell, what a guy wont do for 200Mhz, i got now 12 fans in my case lol.


Well, the fan sure helped a lot. That's a significant drop there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, well, i don't trust these temps either way...
> 
> By the way, dear overclockers, we have a "problem". According to Stilt, the CPU Temp wasn't really "socket" temp:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1134229/amd-cpus-max-temps/420#post_24530354
> 
> However, by pure accident, i stumbled upon this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's for Thuban, but i don't see why FX would be different and i think it "rehabilitates" the "socket temp" theory. Maybe we can merge both, by saying that it tries to measure indirectly the on die temp, but is located in the socket and thus is influenced by the motherboard?
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> Also, small update on this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63520#post_25670622
> 
> I measured again the temp of backside of the motherboard, in the VRM area, with the back fan stopped. So the only recent change is the replacement of the Asrock pad with the Arctic pad. And i kid you not, the VRM temp is now 76C. I couldn't believe my eyes, but i took multiple measurements while running Prime95 and it's true. From 99C , down to 76C just by adding the front VRM fan (on the heatsink) and replacing the crappy thermal pad. If i hadn't seen it with my eyes, i wouldn't have believed it. Of course i keep also the back fan just as failsafe.


Nice post man.

I downloaded AMD overdrive once and i don't know if its different by each chip but when i monitored temps the program said that the max temp is 72c I knew this because i was running IBT AVX and was getting 55c and i still have 17c of head room left which makes it 72c max temp. I guess that that's the temp that AMD guy was revering to.

I don't know why i uninstalled AMD overdrive but i thought it was buggy or its reading the same temp as HWINFO64. I can check this because now i am curious too lol.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 1.56v for 4.5....sounds like you pumped volts rather than changing cpu/nb or ram voltages to compensate...i dont think I've seen a chip here that needs that much unless you are talking after the overheating


That chip used to take 1.5V for 4.95GHz but the cooling was inadequate. After a couple of years it degraded and needed 1.56V for 4.5GHz. Please don't make quick judgements again without reading the whole pages of text we're writing here. You just parachute from nowhere and reply to one single post.


----------



## hurricane28

As you can see below, AMD overdrive only provides thermal head room left instead of actual temp which is rather annoying IMO but at least you know how far you can go:



It also has a tab called system information and if you click detailed, you can see all kinds of information about your system. It also shows max vcore which in my case is 1.55v as mentioned on the first page of this thread and max frequency is 6300 MHz.



It also has a nice stability tester, i don't know how well it stresses the system but i think its pretty good to be honest. You can set everything you need and even how long you want the test to run.


----------



## tashcz

RYZEN anyone?


----------



## SuperZan

It's looking good, IMO. That event was definitely geared more towards 'gamerz' with a cursory knowledge of hardware but the x264 bit was nice. If nothing else it's proof of life from AMD which is much-needed given anticipation behind the waiting for news. At this point I'm rather confident in thinking that Summit Ridge will impress, even if it doesn't win every benchmark at 1/4 the price of Intel as the blue-team fanboys claim is required. The SR7 will likely be very strong and I think that the SR5 will end up representing superior value, particularly if it squares off against i5's and locked i7's.

Vega remains a question mark but I think they've learned a bit from Fiji, and particularly how the Fury X was derided but the Fury was considered to represent excellent value even when it was at full price.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's looking good, IMO. That event was definitely geared more towards 'gamerz' with a cursory knowledge of hardware but the x264 bit was nice. If nothing else it's proof of life from AMD which is much-needed given anticipation behind the waiting for news. At this point I'm rather confident in thinking that Summit Ridge will impress, even if it doesn't win every benchmark at 1/4 the price of Intel as the blue-team fanboys claim is required. The SR7 will likely be very strong and I think that the SR5 will end up representing superior value, particularly if it squares off against i5's and locked i7's.
> 
> Vega remains a question mark but I think they've learned a bit from Fiji, and particularly how the Fury X was derided but the Fury was considered to represent excellent value even when it was at full price.


im hoping all the new iterations mark a turning point for amd they need big hits this time competition is needed so badly again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> That chip used to take 1.5V for 4.95GHz but the cooling was inadequate. After a couple of years it degraded and needed 1.56V for 4.5GHz. Please don't make quick judgements again without reading the whole pages of text we're writing here. You just parachute from nowhere and reply to one single post.


not once did you mention it was the degraded chip which is why i asked...but w/e makes you happy...ive read what was posted but im not a mind reader... was there anything i said that wasnt what usually happens in that scenario barring degredation?... also you should know not many have managed to degrade a chip here so some props for that i guess...this is why the phrase "you can cool it you can clock it" flys around here so much


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> im hoping all the new iterations mark a turning point for amd they need big hits this time competition is needed so badly again
> not once did you mention it was the degraded chip which is why i asked...but w/e makes you happy...ive read what was posted but im not a mind reader... was there anything i said that wasnt what usually happens in that scenario barring degredation?... also you should know not many have managed to degrade a chip here so some props for that i guess...this is why the phrase "you can cool it you can clock it" flys around here so much


I know. But it was my first FX chip and I gained experience on it. It went across DS3P, Sabertooth and Aura for 4 years. For at least a year it was oc'd on a 4 phase board with a CM TX3 cooler. Didn't care much about stability back then, if it was stable and my games didn't crash I was fine. After a year on the DS3P, I got the Sabertooth and Nepton 240M and started careing about the temps but still, I wanted to push more and more. Temps were high, usage was high, almost 16HRS a day sometimes, guess it's what degraded it. Anyway, for 4 years, it was a good value and paid itself off.


----------



## hurricane28

Bloody nora, move over Intel, AMD is back!


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I know. But it was my first FX chip and I gained experience on it. It went across DS3P, Sabertooth and Aura for 4 years. For at least a year it was oc'd on a 4 phase board with a CM TX3 cooler. Didn't care much about stability back then, if it was stable and my games didn't crash I was fine. After a year on the DS3P, I got the Sabertooth and Nepton 240M and started careing about the temps but still, I wanted to push more and more. Temps were high, usage was high, almost 16HRS a day sometimes, guess it's what degraded it. Anyway, for 4 years, it was a good value and paid itself off.


i learned that on an amd athlon it got so hot due to dust buildup and inadequate airflow it melted the socket...i think i still have the cpu somewhere and it still worked after the meltdown...i still push safe limits but i towle the line now it costs a lot less...ask mus1mus


----------



## strike105x

Well here are the final results:





I also think i know where the heat is coming from, V-core ain't that high at 1.38v, but i am running the IMC (CPU-NB) at 1.35v and my RAM is at 1.65v, that's what probably causes the heat to reach those levels. I really love how this machine works at 4.6 Ghz (4.5 isn't that significant from 4.4 Ghz, so its either 4.4 or 4.6), Considering that my workload and gaming time for the weekdays is restricted to 3 to 5 hours, about 24h tops for the weekend (i mean for both weekend days) and with 22 days for vacation whit a usage of around 12 hours a day, i do think that lasting 5 years shouldn't be that much of a problem right ? What are your honest opinions ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> 1.56v for 4.5....sounds like you pumped volts rather than changing cpu/nb or ram voltages to compensate...i dont think I've seen a chip here that needs that much unless you are talking after the overheating
> 
> 
> 
> That chip used to take 1.5V for 4.95GHz but the cooling was inadequate. After a couple of years it degraded and needed 1.56V for 4.5GHz. Please don't make quick judgements again without reading the whole pages of text we're writing here. You just parachute from nowhere and reply to one single post.
Click to expand...

If I can be honest, the chances of a Vishera core degrading are pretty slim. I have yet to see it occur. And many of us run our systems on the bleeding edge of thermal and voltage limits.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I can be honest, the chances of a Vishera core degrading are pretty slim. I have yet to see it occur. And many of us run our systems on the bleeding edge of thermal and voltage limits.


I can do any stability test with any settings on EDIT: THAT chip you wish







A couple of weeks ago we were trying to get it alive, Megaman helped, but we just couldn't get it stable. Everyone thought it was inadequate cooling, low voltages, VRM settings set bad, but with all maxed out and monitoring all temps with software and an IR thermomether, wall socket power meter, still, it couldn't get IBT stable at under 1.56V. Even at standard runs. And it used to be a chip running 1.47V stable on Sabertooth R2. I too thought it was impossible, but it happened. That's why I bought the 8370E and it was easily stable at 4.5GHz, while I maxed out my cooling (68C socket, 63-64C core) at 4.75GHz so I can't go more. Those days I have lapping planned and moving the AIO to the front of the case which in Storm Stryker means a bit of modding, but it will probably be worth it and all of that is not going to take more than a day.


----------



## strike105x

One last question, is it normal for windows 10 to only show multiplier frequency and not the FSB one ? basically i went with the multiplier to 4.4 and from there did FSB to 4,.6 but windows only reports 4.4,CPU-Z HWinfo and HWmonitor however show correct values.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> As you can see below, AMD overdrive only provides thermal head room left instead of actual temp which is rather annoying IMO but at least you know how far you can go:
> 
> It also has a tab called system information and if you click detailed, you can see all kinds of information about your system. It also shows max vcore which in my case is 1.55v as mentioned on the first page of this thread and max frequency is 6300 MHz.


The thermal margin isn't magic. You can see your margin in any monitoring software, if you consider 70C as the limit (margin 0) for the core (package)... One thing that bothers me with Overdrive, at least, last time i used it, is that it installs a background service. And i don't like junk running all time at background and at startup... So, i keep Open Hardware monitor with the CPU temp (socket) in systray, it's superlight and shows core temp too.

P.S.: Lowest price for FX8300 has hit 101 EUR here today. Go, go, Zen! Bring FX prices down! I can already see FX4300 being sold for 30 EUR in a couple of months.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I can be honest, the chances of a Vishera core degrading are pretty slim. I have yet to see it occur. And many of us run our systems on the bleeding edge of thermal and voltage limits.


Really?

The Stilt said he would stick with 1.475 or less voltage. That sounds very strange for someone with as much testing experience with these CPUs as he has if your belief is accurate.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Well here are the final results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think i know where the heat is coming from, V-core ain't that high at 1.38v, but i am running the IMC (CPU-NB) at 1.35v and my RAM is at 1.65v, that's what probably causes the heat to reach those levels. I really love how this machine works at 4.6 Ghz (4.5 isn't that significant from 4.4 Ghz, so its either 4.4 or 4.6), Considering that my workload and gaming time for the weekdays is restricted to 3 to 5 hours, about 24h tops for the weekend (i mean for both weekend days) and with 22 days for vacation whit a usage of around 12 hours a day, i do think that lasting 5 years shouldn't be that much of a problem right ? What are your honest opinions ?


As near as I can tell your cpu temperatures are under 60C and your vcore is under 1.4 volts. The thing will last a decade like that as most motherboards when set to "auto" will run a 4ghz clock at 1.4 volts.

Windows task manager does that. It shows my cpu as running at 4 ghz.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> As near as I can tell your cpu temperatures are under 60C and your vcore is under 1.4 volts. The thing will last a decade like that as most motherboards when set to "auto" will run a 4ghz clock at 1.4 volts.
> 
> Windows task manager does that. It shows my cpu as running at 4 ghz.


Actually for Prime95 for a few tests i did end up at 64C on the CPU, with that said its not the CPU i worry that much, is the mobo, is 69C on the socket under stress testing safe?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Actually for Prime95 for a few tests i did end up at 64C on the CPU, with that said its not the CPU i worry that much, is the mobo, is 69C on the socket under stress testing safe?


5c difference between the core and socket is very good imo...69 wont hurt a thing just remember to clean every so often dust can add heat fast in some cases


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If I can be honest, the chances of a Vishera core degrading are pretty slim. I have yet to see it occur. And many of us run our systems on the bleeding edge of thermal and voltage limits.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> The Stilt said he would stick with 1.475 or less voltage. That sounds very strange for someone with as much testing experience with these CPUs as he has if your belief is accurate.
Click to expand...

And yet AMD themselves state 1.55V as the max safe voltage. And several owners here have their chips at or beyond 1.6V for 24/7 stability and the chips still run as well as the day they got them. I am more willing to believe the evidence I have seen of chips running well to this day at and above the nominal voltages compared to what the Stilt claims. As much as I respect the guy and his knowledge. It is one of the few cases I have seen contrary to his claims.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> And yet AMD themselves state 1.55V as the max safe voltage. And several owners here have their chips at or beyond 1.6V for 24/7 stability and the chips still run as well as the day they got them. I am more willing to believe the evidence I have seen of chips running well to this day at and above the nominal voltages compared to what the Stilt claims. As much as I respect the guy and his knowledge. It is one of the few cases I have seen contrary to his claims.


Got a link to the statement, I would like to have a look at in which context it is said?


----------



## hurricane28

Its also shown in AMD overdrive. Max voltage is 1.55v and max frequency is 6300 MHz, max temp is 72c according to AOD.

This is also backed up by an AMD rep which is posted a couple of pages back.


----------



## The Stilt

Yeah, those are the highest possible programming values supported by the design / voltage interface specification...

Maximum CPU multiplier = 31.5 (* 200 = 6300)
// CPUFID = 6-bit value (0x0 - 0x3F, i.e 0 - 63) / 2

Maximum CPU voltage identifier = 1.55000V (1.550 - 0 * 0.0125)
// CPUVID = 7-bit value (0x0 - 0x7F, i.e 0 - 127)
// 1.550V - VID * 0.0125V = CPU VDD

The information is available in BKDG under those same names.

The original "Scorpious" tuning guide also suggests max. =< 1.5000V for Bulldozer on conventional cooling. Available at AMD website.


----------



## hurricane28

Aha, well, i can't even cool my CPU at 1.55v so to me its irrelevant lol.

They also said "if you cool it, clock it" i kinda use my system to those standards. I personally am not very comfortable running my CPU higher than 55 c under heavy load for long periods of time, just to be save. For short period of times i do let my CPU run at 65-72 c but only for short period.

Its also very hard to determine how hot the CPU actually gets because there is no sensor on it to measure it from. This is why i disconnected my H100i Link cable because its measuring water temps instead of CPU temp. This resulted in thermal shutdowns because the fans don't ramp up until the water temp is hitting 50 or 60 c which is waay too high because the actual CPU temp is much higher.

Fortunately AMD is back in the game and the RYZEN CPU's are now full of sensors and exceeds their performance goals, can't wait to see what we get.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, well, i can't even cool my CPU at 1.55v so to me its irrelevant lol.


S'truth innit. 1.50 is my voltage and subsequent thermal wall. It's why I have to go through the FSB. Praise to ASUS for their damn good VRMs and NB that can take the extra I pump through the NB on the Saber and Crosshair (never tried the Aura).


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> *S'truth innit*. 1.50 is my voltage and subsequent thermal wall. It's why I have to go through the FSB. Praise to ASUS for their damn good VRMs and NB that can take the extra I pump through the NB on the Saber and Crosshair (never tried the Aura).


Hey, I resemble this statement.







First thing I teach those lab monkeys who are fellow East London natives (as well as the trained chimps sent me from Essex







) is that 'innit' is not workplace-appropriate speech.

On-topic though, this is truth. The Saberkitty handles NB voltage much better than did the Giga and Asrock boards I've tried for laughs. MSI's GD-80 also does well in that arena though I haven't any personal experience with that board. I'd love to pick one up though, for a Frankensystem I'm building with all of my spare parts.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Hey, I resemble this statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I teach those lab monkeys who are fellow East London natives (as well as the trained chimps sent me from Essex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is that 'innit' is not workplace-appropriate speech.


One of the few things I picked up from visiting my grandparents in Essex every summer for a decade growing up. Besides all the English swears and euphemisms which are just plain more fun the the boring old American 5 swears.









I also swear a lot at work anyways so it is work appropriate for me (Ex-Navy and now boiler operations/maintenance).









I've never really futzed around with any other brand's board. I went Sabertooth to Sabertooth (fried the first one from a spontaneous leak) to the Crosshair. They were both just that good, I never thought to go to something else.


----------



## gordesky1

So i just watched the ryzen video, and after the video i ran the blender bench and got 2:34mins @ 4.7ghz. does that sound right? Im for sure am buying ryzen tho lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Setting weren't default from what some are saying. Take that result and half it,then adjust for clockspeed


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> One last question, is it normal for windows 10 to only show multiplier frequency and not the FSB one ? basically i went with the multiplier to 4.4 and from there did FSB to 4,.6 but windows only reports 4.4,CPU-Z HWinfo and HWmonitor however show correct values.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Windows task manager does that. It shows my cpu as running at 4 ghz.


Odd, mine isn't that way. It shows same as HWInfo64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Undervolter

A week ago, i wrote:
Quote:


> I took the plunge and ordered a 3rd Gigabyte 970 UD3P. Since i don't go Zen and neither Win10, i may as well have 3 reliable motherboards, in case i go for the 10 year run on Win7. You can't rely 100% on shop descriptions here, but it should be rev1.0, so that i won't need to learn new quirks, plus, the electrolytic audio capacitors in the rev2, may give better audio, but for long storage they are bad, as electrolytics tend to die if unused.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63680#post_25691630


I just HATE it, when i always think of the worst case scenario and then it comes true. So the package arrives, i remove the other stuff i had ordered and with dread, i see this at the bottom (rev1.0=white box, so black couldn't be good news) :



And to make things more interesting, it's rev2.1!



Mind you! The site had on sale 2 different motherboards: "Gigabyte 970 UD3P" and "Gigabyte 970 UD3P rev2.1". I chose the former and they sent me the rev2.1.









This means, that i have to take off the Asrock motherboard and install this. Cause this one has electrolytic capacitors for the audio and i don't trust them kept unused in storage. So i have to format and i PRAY TO GOD that it doesn't have any quirks that i don't know of from the rev1.0.









So now i have 2 UD3P rev1.0, which i know their quirks, but i don't use and 1 rev.2.1 that i am FORCED to use and i don't know the quirks of.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> A week ago, i wrote:
> I just HATE it, when i always think of the worst case scenario and then it comes true. So the package arrives, i remove the other stuff i had ordered and with dread, i see this at the bottom (rev1.0=white box, so black couldn't be good news) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to make things more interesting, it's rev2.1!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you! The site had on sale 2 different motherboards: "Gigabyte 970 UD3P" and "Gigabyte 970 UD3P rev2.1". I chose the former and they sent me the rev2.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means, that i have to take off the Asrock motherboard and install this. Cause this one has electrolytic capacitors for the audio and i don't trust them kept unused in storage. So i have to format and i PRAY TO GOD that it doesn't have any quirks that i don't know of from the rev1.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now i have 2 UD3P rev1.0, which i know their quirks, but i don't use and 1 rev.2.1 that i am FORCED to use and i don't know the quirks of.


Why not contact the store and tell them that wasn't what you ordered? Maybe they can verify a Rev. 1.0 and send it to you? Worth a shot?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Why not contact the store and tell them that wasn't what you ordered? Maybe they can verify a Rev. 1.0 and send it to you? Worth a shot?


Rev. 1.0 is very old. I would be surprised to find anyone who has stock.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> The Saberkitty handles NB voltage much better than did the Giga and Asrock boards I've tried for laughs.


The CHFZ I tried briefly seemed to really much less CPU NB voltage than the UD3P 2.0 as well. This seems to explain why most enthusiast overclockers at high clocks said they didn't need to mess with CPU NB to stabilize their clock - (and why The Stilt's Prime in-place testing didn't quite do the trick for me and I had to do out-of-place with ~85% RAM to expose an instability after that). They didn't use a UD3P 2.0.









The medium LLC on that board seems to do a good enough job at keeping vcore stable under load but there is some weakness in how the board provides CPU NB. I had to have around 1.3 (under load) or more for both my 8320E and 8370E. With the CHFZ the requirement was quite a lot less at higher clocks.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Why not contact the store and tell them that wasn't what you ordered? Maybe they can verify a Rev. 1.0 and send it to you? Worth a shot?


I just did and the call center told me that in their current inventory, there doesn't appear to be any rev1.0 and that it must be a mistake that they left it on their website or it is currently unavailable, but i should be happy, because this "revision is newer and thus better".









Anyway, what's done is done... Besides, at this point, any other choice left would still have electrolytic capacitors, so i may as well use this one, which hopefully will behave similary to the rev1... The bad thing, is that i am forced to swap motherboards AGAIN and format...

Anyway, fingers crossed. Who knows, maybe it will turn out better...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I just did and the call center told me that in their current inventory, there doesn't appear to be any rev1.0 and that it must be a mistake that they left it on their website or it is currently unavailable, but i should be happy, because this "revision is newer and thus better".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what's done is done... Besides, at this point, any other choice left would still have electrolytic capacitors, so i may as well use this one, which hopefully will behave similary to the rev1... The bad thing, is that i am forced to swap motherboards AGAIN and format...
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed. Who knows, maybe it will turn out better...


Bah! Horse poop! Well, you tried and worse comes to worse, you've got an extra board now...


----------



## strike105x

Sorry to hear about your loss Undervolter....

In my struggle i have finally reached the results i wanted, this configs gives me the same real world (or better said PCSX2) performance as the 4.6 Ghz regular OC while bringing down the voltage (from 1.38 to 1.356) and temps to somethings more acceptable:

Before (first pic was taken during test second after stopping it):





New (same, first image during test, second when stopping it):





Thank you all for the help, i couldn't have reached such nice results without your input







. Now let's just hope this stays stable for a windows 10 fresh install.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Bah! Horse poop! Well, you tried and worse comes to worse, you've got an extra board now...


Oh, if it's for that, i have in total 9 AM3+ motherboards now (4 Asrock 970 Extreme3 R1.0, 1 R2.0, 2 Gigabyte 970 UD3P R1.0, 1 R2.1 and 1 Biostar TA970 Plus), out which i currently use 3 and soon probably 4, which leaves 5 for spares. But the issue here is that i didn't want to format and reinstall Windows. I 've swapped 3 motherboards in the last 2 months i think, i am sick of it. For now, i mounted the new motherboard and installed new drivers over the old ones, but i can't keep the rig like this, i must do clean installation.

Anyway, for now, i didn't have any problems, everything works, although this motherboard has 1 less fan header compared to the Asrock (and it's funny, cause the Asrock is smaller), so i had to use a splitter cable to put 2 fans on the same header. Good thing i had splitter.

I also mounted again the VRM fan i had on the Asrock, just because i had it in the premices, although it's overkill. It's tied in 2 angles, one from the PSU cable and one ziptie anchors it to the "teeth" of the CPU cooler. Even in vertical position, that 60mm fan isn't going anywhere.



Front USB3 works fine too (which gave me problems with R1.0). Only sad note that Open Hardware monitor doesn't see anything from sensors. It recognizes the motherboard as Giga 970 UD3P, but doesn't see CPU, motherboard or any other temperature except from core. So i will have to ditch it in my new Windows installation.

Also, i tried and Cool N Quiet works normally if i manually change vcore to undervolt, so that's good news too. Now i have to find the vcore to undervolt for 4Ghz. Sigh... I am not going to do the lesser P-States though with AMD Msr Tweaker. I am exhausted.

*EDIT:* CANCEL THAT! Cool N Quiet works, it drops clock, but not voltage. Voltage remains high. Gigabyte forever!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superstition*
> Rev. 1.0 is very old. I would be surprised to find anyone who has stock.


That's because you are used to US shops. Here, the same site, specifies that it sells the Ga 78LMT rev 4.1 and only that and recently i had found shops still selling the Asrock 970 Extreme3 R1.0, which was retired before the 970 UD3P R1.0 came out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> Sorry to hear about your loss Undervolter....


Thanks. It's not a loss, it's an annoyance. This motherboard, may be really better than the Rev1.0 (at least for my undervolting needs). But it will cost me yet another format and Windows reinstallation. And i am sick and tired of it. Recently i did it again passing from Gigabyte 970 UD3P to Biostar TA970 Plus to Asrock 970 Extreme3 and now to 970 UD3P rev2.1. It's a bit too much for my nerves.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks. It's not a loss, it's an annoyance. This motherboard, may be really better than the Rev1.0 (at least for my undervolting needs). But it will cost me yet another format and Windows reinstallation. And i am sick and tired of it. Recently i did it again passing from Gigabyte 970 UD3P to Biostar TA970 Plus to Asrock 970 Extreme3 and now to 970 UD3P rev2.1. It's a bit too much for my nerves.


Oh boy i kind of know how that feels, i had a few to many windows reinstalls to confirm my OC's as well, and now planning (hopefully) the last one, so good luck to both of us







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Oh boy i kind of know how that feels, i had a few to many windows reinstalls to confirm my OC's as well, and now planning (hopefully) the last one, so good luck to both of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! I am DEFINITELY not touching this one again, unless it fries and then i have to change it. Otherwise, it stays. I found out that anything other than "auto" on vcore, makes the motherboard not drop voltage undervolted. But, it has a "dynamic vcore" voice, which by default is faded, but, if you put Vcore to manual value, then this voice is activated and you can put a negative value, which i suppose works as offset. Then, you need to put vcore back to "auto", which causes the "dynamic vcore" voice to be disabled again, however, the negative value you entered, remains faded, but visible and despite the "auto", the motherboard applies negative offset and undervolts. It's the most convoluted way one could think of, but luckily, i found it...

EDIT: There is an Open Hardware Monitor 0.8 beta out, which i didn't know about and it supports the motherboard's sensors!









EDIT 2: OK, GIgabyte BIOS wins. I throw the towel. No matter what "dynamic control" negative value close to the stock i give, at the end the motherboard gives 1.26v, which under stress fails IBT. The only way to undervolt this motherboard while keeping CnQ lowering the clock, is apparently to leave vcore to auto and set LLC to low. It gives 1.28v-1.296v, which is higher than the 1.26v of the Asrock, but hell, i don't have other choice. On the positive side, with the VRM fan and the fan behind the socket, VRM temps according to HWInfo, don't exceed 50C at IBT 4Ghz. Which is very good.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Odd, mine isn't that way. It shows same as HWInfo64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting. The screenies I have show that with the GD80 which uses mostly multi with a bit of fsb the clocks are 4.6 or 4.8. The Sabertooth uses an fsb only OC and it shows 4 ghz.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Alright so I stop high jacking a motherboard thread and this is about OC'ing the CPU.

Does this look alright as far as OC goes with the combination?

http://valid.x86.fr/rx0e67

I was able to get a stable running 4.2 @ 1.4 core voltage but that small increase caused temps to go about 10c more than this one did. The highest it hit during three runs of AVX IBT was 63.4c.

Edit: down to 1.36 Core voltage and sitting around 58c at the highest now across consistent runs of IBT.

http://valid.x86.fr/a4ejlp

EDIT2: Starting on 4th of the back to back runs and so far highest temp was 60.9c and still passing @ 4.1 with 1.36 CV (during testing it will drop to 1.35CV)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Alright so I stop high jacking a motherboard thread and this is about OC'ing the CPU.
> 
> Does this look alright as far as OC goes with the combination?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rx0e67
> 
> I was able to get a stable running 4.2 @ 1.4 core voltage but that small increase caused temps to go about 10c more than this one did. The highest it hit during three runs of AVX IBT was 63.4c.
> 
> Edit: down to 1.36 Core voltage and sitting around 58c at the highest now across consistent runs of IBT.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a4ejlp
> 
> EDIT2: Starting on 4th of the back to back runs and so far highest temp was 60.9c and still passing @ 4.1 with 1.36 CV (during testing it will drop to 1.35CV)


something is not right you should not be getting that high of a temp with that overclock and that cooler...could you post screenshots of temps while stressing and screenshots of the bios screeens?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> something is not right you should not be getting that high of a temp with that overclock and that cooler...could you post screenshots of temps while stressing and screenshots of the bios screeens?


What screens would you like? I've not touch really all that much with this thing as of yet because I'm still learning the bios.


----------



## tashcz

Lapped my 8370E today. Must say I'm satisfied since it's my first time doing something like this and it wasn't going to be a mirror finish, just flatting it.

At first used grit 400 for an hour:



Than used grit 800 for about half an hour:


Nickel is gone.

Started using grit 1500 and used 2000 afterwards:




Worked out pretty well. Lowered core temps by 5C and socket temps also by 4-6C.

From my experience, it's not hard but it gets annoying and you sometimes think you're not doing it right. At first it takes ages to get nickel plating off so you think something's wrong or your chip is really not even. After some time you get it off, and then you work on the scratches that don't wanna go. But after all, if you put time and effort, you get your result. It probably won't be much, not more than 5C (really, don't hope for more) but sometimes it's what makes a difference between 4.9 and 5.0GHz.

Also, I haven't used any protection, I was holding on to the pins. I've must've used at least 1000 hand movements for this, and only once I managed to bend 2 pins on the edge, since I was using wet sand paper, my hand flew over the cpu when it stuck to the sand paper. But I managed to get them in order easily. So don't worry, you won't bend your pins if you push on them and be tight, but worry about not loosening your grip. That's what bends your pins.

Now, to see what we can get out of this.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Odd, mine isn't that way. It shows same as HWInfo64
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. The screenies I have show that with the GD80 which uses mostly multi with a bit of fsb the clocks are 4.6 or 4.8. The Sabertooth uses an fsb only OC and it shows 4 ghz.
Click to expand...

If i remember correctly, you can go into OCCT;s settings and choose which programs it uses to monitor hardware clocks , temps and voltages.

EDIT: Disregard, confused this with a question from another forum.... sorry


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> something is not right you should not be getting that high of a temp with that overclock and that cooler...could you post screenshots of temps while stressing and screenshots of the bios screeens?
> 
> 
> 
> What screens would you like? I've not touch really all that much with this thing as of yet because I'm still learning the bios.
Click to expand...

HWinfo64 with a stress test running would be the best.
About your case did you add any fans to the front two positions? My guess ATM is that you don't have enough airflow through your case.


----------



## tashcz

Did a couple of quick tests to see what lapping did, actually it didn't improve much. For some weird reason, my CPU is more intensively massacred by regular IBT than with AVX

Before:

After lapping:


3C difference on the socket and 4C difference on cores, but note that it's 1C hotter in the room, it's 23C now and it was 22C when I did that test, so it should be about a 4-5C difference.

This is IBT AVX on high, ran it on high for the sakes of speed:



It says failure since I didn't run it as admin, but you can see the calculations are all right. Overall, I'm satisfied with the result. Not thrilled but satisfied









Next to do is modding the CM Stryker to fit a radiator on front, also make brackets for a 360 rad up front and prepare for a custom loop. Not going to order anything new till Zen comes, I'm worried about the CPU blocks and the spacing so I'll wait till I get the EK stuff.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> HWinfo64 with a stress test running would be the best.
> About your case did you add any fans to the front two positions? My guess ATM is that you don't have enough airflow through your case.


First image here is halfway through the stress testing.



This second is at the very end.



As far as my case fans go, that should not be the issue. The layout and airflow is what is recommended for the NZXT S340 case. 2 intake in front and top and rear are exhaust.

When I said what the highest one was that was running AVX back to back on passes of 20 to make sure stable. I'd like to be able to get a little higher than this but the increase (seeming from 1.36 to 1.4 core voltage does cause a damn near 10c increase and ends up above 70c when stress testing. I can try and take screen shots of the bios settings that I have. Either that or I will go through and write what everything is down in a notebook and then type it here.

Edit: Here is the CPU-Z validation link as well

http://valid.x86.fr/fw0cc3

Inside of computer. ( I tried to make a clean build doesn't feel done enough yet for my OCD)


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Alright so I stop high jacking a motherboard thread and this is about OC'ing the CPU.
> 
> Does this look alright as far as OC goes with the combination?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rx0e67
> 
> I was able to get a stable running 4.2 @ 1.4 core voltage but that small increase caused temps to go about 10c more than this one did. The highest it hit during three runs of AVX IBT was 63.4c.
> 
> Edit: down to 1.36 Core voltage and sitting around 58c at the highest now across consistent runs of IBT.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a4ejlp
> 
> EDIT2: Starting on 4th of the back to back runs and so far highest temp was 60.9c and still passing @ 4.1 with 1.36 CV (during testing it will drop to 1.35CV)


I don't know why I didn't notice this before in the other thread but you are running 24gb of mismatched ram.

This is probably causing some instability that you are trying to compensate for by bumping up cpu voltages. For now forget about the cpu and concentrate on the ram.

Please remove those two sticks of 4 gb ram and see how it runs. If it still has stability issues then bump up the ram voltage to 1.6 v. Bumping up the CPU/NB a bit might help also.

EDIT: That top exhaust fan on your case is just disrupting the air flow through the cpu cooler. Try turning it off or flipping it to intake.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I don't know why I didn't notice this before in the other thread but you are running 24gb of mismatched ram.
> 
> This is probably causing some instability that you are trying to compensate for by bumping up cpu voltages. For now forget about the cpu and concentrate on the ram.
> 
> Please remove those two sticks of 4 gb ram and see how it runs. If it still has stability issues then bump up the ram voltage to 1.6 v. Bumping up the CPU/NB a bit might help also.


If it is all the same speed and timings how is it mismatched?
I do know getting sets (16Gb set and 8Gb set is what these are) is always better but when I bought I made sure that timings and speed were all the same. Thats one of the things that I still need to do. I was going to set everything as suggested by someone in the other thread to what the sticker says.

Also yeah I moved here since this is more about the CPU than the motherboard at this point.


----------



## miklkit

There are subtle differences in different batches of ram. Those little differences can cause instability and is why it is recommended that ram is always bought in matched sets. You have two different batches of ram and also two different sizes of ram. That is just asking for trouble.

Then on top of that you are running 24 gb of ram. That is a lot for FX and you really don't need more than 16gb. More ram puts a greater load on the CPUs IMC or memory controller. This means less stability.

Less ram sticks = more stability. Less total ram = more stability.

To help out the IMC you can bump up the voltage to the ram from 1.5v to 1.6v. This doesn't hurt anything.

Also putting a little more volts into the CPU/NB helps with stability but at the cost of more heat in the cpu.

I bet that if you pull those 2 sticks out and tinker with ram voltages a bit, then you will find that the cpu will stabilize at lower vcore.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There are subtle differences in different batches of ram. Those little differences can cause instability and is why it is recommended that ram is always bought in matched sets. You have two different batches of ram and also two different sizes of ram. That is just asking for trouble.
> 
> Then on top of that you are running 24 gb of ram. That is a lot for FX and you really don't need more than 16gb. More ram puts a greater load on the CPUs IMC or memory controller. This means less stability.
> 
> Less ram sticks = more stability. Less total ram = more stability.
> 
> To help out the IMC you can bump up the voltage to the ram from 1.5v to 1.6v. This doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> Also putting a little more volts into the CPU/NB helps with stability but at the cost of more heat in the cpu.
> 
> I bet that if you pull those 2 sticks out and tinker with ram voltages a bit, then you will find that the cpu will stabilize at lower vcore.


I just got done running a test. I didn't change any Voltages but wanted to see something. I bumped the NB clock to 2400 along with the HT clock. I also lowered Core Voltage by 2 points down to 1.33/1.34 (Drops during testing). I then tested with back to back tests and both passed.

This first picture is with only 16Gb of Ram installed.



This second is with the full 24Gb installed.



Honestly I am not seeing very much of a difference at all. I'm going to go in and manually set the ram timings and voltages to the settings it states on the stickers themselves which across all of them are
9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5V
and see what happens.

Manual Voltage and timings on the RAM. Seems that 1.34/1.33 is kinda the sweet spot as far as 4.1 goes. I'm pretty happy with the results as it stays under the recommended temps.



The difference between voltage and temps with both 16Gb and 24GB are in my mind non existent.

Also if you look there is a small increase in Gflop between 16Gb and 24Gb. And when things are set to manual for Ram a more noticeable increase in timing and gflop.


----------



## strike105x

The AMD IMC is really picky and doesn't play well with different sets of RAM, i combined my value ram and my savage ram once both kingston brand for a total of 24gb, clocks and timings where according to the value ram. And overclocking took a big hit, even simple multiplier based oc. Rather then not changing voltages try to raising the multiplier, at 1.36v in most cases you should have no problems reaching 4.4Ghz with proper ram configs (that means dual channel kits, not mix and matches). If all ram is mixed then just try with a single stick, should yield higher clocks imho.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The AMD IMC is really picky and doesn't play well with different sets of RAM, i combined my value ram and my savage ram once both kingston brand for a total of 24gb, clocks and timings where according to the value ram. And overclocking took a big hit, even simple multiplier based oc. Rather then not changing voltages try to raising the multiplier, at 1.36v in most cases you should have no problems reaching 4.4Ghz with proper ram configs (that means dual channel kits, not mix and matches). If all ram is mixed then just try with a single stick, should yield higher clocks imho.


This explains quite a bit better for me. According the CPu-Z the memory is running Dual channel (Bios also states this). The 4 sticks were bought as 2x8 set and 2x4 set of memory. I'll give a go for testing with single and both sets to see what happens at 4.3/4.4 with 1.36.


----------



## MadGoat

I agree with strike from my own testing as well. The IMC on these chips are "finicky".

The c2 and latter phenom IMC was much more forgiving in my experiences. I ran 2x2 and 2x1 for a total of 6gb on a 945 @ 4ghz, 2.6ghx IMC for years (in fact my cousin is still running that machine). However, running 4x4 on my 8350 was tricky to maintain OC. I did find that if I DIDNT OC the IMC however, the 4 sticks simply would not run 1800 or above.

Add to that what the board wants (or rather doesnt want) to do and it gets a little tricky. But with a little OC fun and testing you can find your systems warm spot


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So for the past hour I have been testing with only 16Gb of Ram. Nothing I try will get things stable above 4.1 within the voltages you've all stated. 4.2 only becomes stable regardless of amount of ram installed for me at 1.4v.

idk at this point. I'll go through bios and write down all the settings and maybe there is something I'm missing that I don't realize is going to have an impact.

For now until things are figured out since there is very little difference between running the 16Gb and 24Gb with the settings I have I'll leave the full 24 in.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> So for the past hour I have been testing with only 16Gb of Ram. Nothing I try will get things stable above 4.1 within the voltages you've all stated. 4.2 only becomes stable regardless of amount of ram installed for me at 1.4v.
> 
> idk at this point. I'll go through bios and write down all the settings and maybe there is something I'm missing that I don't realize is going to have an impact.
> 
> For now until things are figured out since there is very little difference between running the 16Gb and 24Gb with the settings I have I'll leave the full 24 in.


what slots do you have them in, and are the timings tightening up when you take the other 2 sticks out?


----------



## MadGoat

err---


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> what slots do you have them in, and are the timings tightening up when you take the other 2 sticks out?


The 8Gb sticks are in slots 1&3 while the 4gb sticks are in 2&4

Timings even on auto don't change when removing one set of sticks or another. As of right now all the timings are set to 9-9-9-24-37 @ 1.5 which is what the xmp profile for them all is. when left at auto the board itself will set them to CL11 timings. I can go into bios in a second and get exact numbers. But yeah it doesn't make a difference when I take out either set.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> The 8Gb sticks are in slots 1&3 while the 4gb sticks are in 2&4
> 
> Timings even on auto don't change when removing one set of sticks or another. As of right now all the timings are set to 9-9-9-24-37 @ 1.5 which is what the xmp profile for them all is. when left at auto the board itself will set them to CL11 timings. I can go into bios in a second and get exact numbers. But yeah it doesn't make a difference when I take out either set.


I guess Im curious what your goal is here... areyou interested to see if you can get more performance out of 2x8? or trying to pump 2x8+2x4 to its max?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I guess Im curious what your goal is here... areyou interested to see if you can get more performance out of 2x8? or trying to pump 2x8+2x4 to its max?


There hasn't been a goal for the RAM other than setting it to what it should be running at according to both packing and timings on the sticks itself. The original goal before people started focusing on RAM was finding out why it will run 4.1 @ 1.34/1.33V but to go to 4.2 it takes 1.4v. That was my original goal and still remains that. I've been testing the ram in different configurations because people were saying that it made a difference. I haven't seen one as of yet that tells me there is one between my running the 16 or running the 24. I have a stable OC at 4.1 as of right now but wouldn't mind higher. However with this cooler the increase to 1.4v (and people are saying should be possible for 4.2-4.4 @ lower voltage) temps while not shutdown worthy are higher than I'm willing to run at 74c

The other interesting thing to note is that this board is setup as follows for slot for the dimms
a1-a2-b1-b2

does this mean it would prefer the sets side by side instead of a1-b10a2-b2?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> The 8Gb sticks are in slots 1&3 while the 4gb sticks are in 2&4
> 
> Timings even on auto don't change when removing one set of sticks or another. As of right now all the timings are set to 9-9-9-24-37 @ 1.5 which is what the xmp profile for them all is. when left at auto the board itself will set them to CL11 timings. I can go into bios in a second and get exact numbers. But yeah it doesn't make a difference when I take out either set.


This probably won't help in your case, but try also to manually set DRAM voltage to 1.6v. The current kit of 4x4GB Corsair 1.5v that i use (and i actually bought it as a 16GB Kit, so they were all in the same package), aren't stable at 1.5v. Tried and tested in 2 different motherboards. So i give them 1.6v manually and they become stable. I once had found a Kingston's pdf specsheet, saying that when they say 1.5v, what they really mean is 1.5-1.575v. So, in your case i don't think it's likely to help, but you never know...

My kit was failing after about 4-5 hours of Prime95 at 1.5v. At 1.6v it went the full 10h drill.

Motherboards also have different tolerance on what RAM they like. On my Asrock 970 Extreme3, this same kit, couldn't run T1. The PC would BSOD all the time. In the UD3P Rev1.0, it ran T1 with no problem.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This probably won't help in your case, but try also to manually set DRAM voltage to 1.6v. The current kit of 4x4GB Corsair 1.5v that i use (and i actually bought it as a 16GB Kit, so they were all in the same package), aren't stable at 1.5v. Tried and tested in 2 different motherboards. So i give them 1.6v manually and they become stable. I once had found a Kingston's pdf specsheet, saying that when they say 1.5v, what they really mean is 1.5-1.575v. So, in your case i don't think it's likely to help, but you never know...
> 
> My kit was failing after about 4-5 hours of Prime95 at 1.5v. At 1.6v it went the full 10h drill.


I'll second that, I run my sticks at 1.596 if i recall...

Furthermore to your original goal: 1.4 doesn't sound too far off for 4.2 - 4.3 arena... heck it takes 1.575 for me to keep 4.7! (I have a voltage hog chip though)

Although ram does play a part in this game I think you are simply seeing a voltage barrier here, not a system config problem. Heat spikes on these chips are crazy... I don't really even have enough cooling with a 240 rad.

But for ram sake, 1.55 - 1.575 is still generally safe. even then look at the vdimm voltage once you boot with hwinfo64 or something. its probably a lot lower than what you set in the bios. It takes me seeting 1.615 in the bios to see 1.596 actual on vdimm voltage.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This probably won't help in your case, but try also to manually set DRAM voltage to 1.6v. The current kit of 4x4GB Corsair 1.5v (and i actually bought it as a 16GB Kit, so they were all in the same package), aren't stable at 1.5v. Tried and tested in 2 different motherboards. So i give them 1.6v manually and they become stable. I once had found a Kingston's pdf specsheet, saying that when they say 1.5v, what they really mean is 1.5-1.575v. So, in your case i don't think it's likely to help, but you never know...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> This probably won't help in your case, but try also to manually set DRAM voltage to 1.6v. The current kit of 4x4GB Corsair 1.5v that i use (and i actually bought it as a 16GB Kit, so they were all in the same package), aren't stable at 1.5v. Tried and tested in 2 different motherboards. So i give them 1.6v manually and they become stable. I once had found a Kingston's pdf specsheet, saying that when they say 1.5v, what they really mean is 1.5-1.575v. So, in your case i don't think it's likely to help, but you never know...
> 
> My kit was failing after about 4-5 hours of Prime95 at 1.5v. At 1.6v it went the full 10h drill.
> 
> Motherboards also have different tolerance on what RAM they like. On my Asrock 970 Extreme3, this same kit, couldn't run T2. The PC would BSOD all the time. In the UD3P Rev1.0, it ran T1 with no problem.


HA!!!

It actually did make a difference so far 4.2 has passed sitting at 1.36 v!
going to test this a little further though before committing to it completely.

EDIT: also realized while messing around in bios it is running V701 and will be updating to 901 once i get everything either written or have a picture taken of it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> HA!!!
> 
> It actually did make a difference so far 4.2 has passed sitting at 1.36 v!
> going to test this a little further though before committing to it completely.
> 
> EDIT: also realized while messing around in bios it is running V701 and will be updating to 901 once i get everything either written or have a picture taken of it.


Well, if it helps, i am glad for you! It's always a long shot, i think you are maybe the 2nd person that i see in the forum to benefit from this, but i always throw it there, cause "the improbable happens a lot, the impossible never", as Sherlock Holmes was saying. I apply this to my daily work and to computers too. If you are one of the improbable cases where it works, i am happy for you!


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i noticed that lower voltage can cause instability for RAM, too much voltage also contributes to instability. Motherboards also have a different voltage swing on voltage, i mean, when i set my ram voltage at 1.65v in BIOS i get 1.625v or something and i am not stable in some programs. When i bump it up to 1.725v in BIOS i get 1.655v in Windows and am stable in everything.

I noticed that you need to take things slow with overclocking and too much voltage can hurt performance and stability just as too low voltage on both CPU and RAM. It can take a while to get to "know" your chip and what it can do but one thing is for sure, these chips can take a beating and are tough to break or destroy.

I Also noticed according to RAM related instability's that when i set OC profile to D.O.C.P. my system is not stable and get random crashed and feels little slow, when i set it to manual which i set the timings, voltages etc. manually, i am more stable and system feels snappier in Windows even while the settings are identical to the D.O.C.P. settings for some reason.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So at the moment it is passing avx but the temps are what are worrying me. There is a very drastic different between what you see in earlier postings @ 1.34/1.33v and this one which is 1.36.



I do need some better fans I know that. I don't think they they would make much difference as there is only so much I can do as far as airflow in this case. It is already set to what is recommended as far as direction and such.

Here is the cpu-z link as well.
http://valid.x86.fr/dhcsie

I'm pretty sure this is as far as I would ever push this thing unless I get an AIO solution or something.


----------



## miklkit

You are making progress! You are at the point where while it is better it seems to be worse.

Looking at you latest screenie I can see that the gflops are all over the place. IIRC it is related to the memory. Others will know more about that.

I wish I knew why so many settings are mislabeled. I think that the +3.3v is actually the vcore. No ideer what vcore is.

Yes you do need more cooling. You are in Germany? BeQuiet, Noctua, or Cryorig might have some sweet deals for you. That H7 you have is no better than the stock cooler and may be worse.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> So at the moment it is passing avx but the temps are what are worrying me. There is a very drastic different between what you see in earlier postings @ 1.34/1.33v and this one which is 1.36.
> 
> 
> 
> I do need some better fans I know that. I don't think they they would make much difference as there is only so much I can do as far as airflow in this case. It is already set to what is recommended as far as direction and such.
> 
> Here is the cpu-z link as well.
> http://valid.x86.fr/dhcsie
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is as far as I would ever push this thing unless I get an AIO solution or something.


Yeah, i am sorry to say that you are not even near from being stable. You are running 'standard" mode in IBT while you actually need very high and run it at least 10 runs to be save, some say 20 is better but if you pass 10 runs at very high and get even numbers than you are stable.

Can you provide some BIOS screen shots in order to help you more? Vcore readings are a bit odd because there is no way you are running 2.772v lol.

Temps are a bit high indeed, what cooler are you running and what case? How is your ambient temp? Like miklkit said, i think its RAM related too. But first, show us some BIOS screens in order to help you better and we go from there


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i am sorry to say that you are not even near from being stable. You are running 'standard" mode in IBT while you actually need very high and run it at least 10 runs to be save, some say 20 is better but if you pass 10 runs at very high and get even numbers than you are stable.
> 
> Can you provide some BIOS screen shots in order to help you more? Vcore readings are a bit odd because there is no way you are running 2.772v lol.
> 
> Temps are a bit high indeed, what cooler are you running and what case? How is your ambient temp? Like miklkit said, i think its RAM related too. But first, show us some BIOS screens in order to help you better and we go from there


I'm working on that. Just got done updating the bios itself and redoing everything.

As far as ambient temp house is kept at 66f during the day. See the rig in the signature for what I'm running. I got the Cryorig H7 because it was considered comparable to the Hyper 212 in terms of cooling. As for the statement made that it is little better than the Stock one that is flat out false. I had a stock one on this cpu before getting this and the difference in temps are night and day.

as far as what the vcore is yes it is showing as the 3.3v on HWiNFO. That is why most of the screenshots have the CPU-Z attached.

If it is in fact ram related then I'll just have to leave it at stock settings or as close as I can get to stable. I don't have the ability to go out and buy a whole new set. I did some testing earlier with each set on its own and all together and there was little to no difference. Biggest difference that was made was 2 things.
1. Setting voltage to 1.59/1.6
2. Manually setting the timings to cl9

I'm working on screenshots.,


----------



## Wolfeshaman

*EDIT: Everything is reset to default. This way I can go through one by one with suggestions and figure out where I went wrong with it.*

EDIT2: Screen shot of AVX running while everything set to stock.



EDIT3: CPU-Z validation of stock settings.
http://valid.x86.fr/r7qgjc













Every screen I've been to within the bios. These are the settings that earlier in days passed quite a few back to back ibt runs.

Let me rephrase, As close as I remember atm. I'm going through and making sure.


----------



## Undervolter

@ Wolfeshaman

Your previous screenshot where you passed IBT at "standard" , unless you were doing something else at the same time, shows unusually low Gflops. I just did the same at standard, with my browser open and at 4Ghz i got 75Gflops. So either you have something else eating up CPU cycles or you are not really stable (you need to pass Very high, like Hurricane said).

EDIT: Or, the unmatched RAM is taking a toll at performance.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ Wolfeshaman
> 
> Your previous screenshot where you passed IBT at "standard" , unless you were doing something else at the same time, shows unusually low Gflops. I just did the same at standard, with my browser open and at 4Ghz i got 75Gflops. So either you have something else eating up CPU cycles or you are not really stable (you need to pass Very high, like Hurricane said).
> 
> EDIT: Or, the unmatched RAM is taking a toll at performance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ Wolfeshaman
> 
> Your previous screenshot where you passed IBT at "standard" , unless you were doing something else at the same time, shows unusually low Gflops. I just did the same at standard, with my browser open and at 4Ghz i got 75Gflops. So either you have something else eating up CPU cycles or you are not really stable (you need to pass Very high, like Hurricane said).
> 
> EDIT: Or, the unmatched RAM is taking a toll at performance.


Back a page or so you can see that I did test the ram I'll do it again here with stock settings and see what happens. but even stock settings you can see that the gflops range from 56-59. At the moment as stated I've reset literally everything to stock and I'm going to try and restart all this once again.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Back a page or so you can see that I did test the ram I'll do it again here with stock settings and see what happens. but even stock settings you can see that the gflops range from 56-59. At the moment as stated I've reset literally everything to stock and I'm going to try and restart all this once again.


An oscillation in Gflops, is normal, if you do other things while you run IBT. Often i watch film and surf when i run IBT and when i do that, the results get worse. The less things you do, the more Gflops you see in IBT. What's not normal, is if you get Gflops in general, that are lower than they should be. At stock 60 might be normal, i don't know. But at 4.2 you should do more than what you did, unless you were eating CPU cycles doing other stuff.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Back a page or so you can see that I did test the ram I'll do it again here with stock settings and see what happens. but even stock settings you can see that the gflops range from 56-59. At the moment as stated I've reset literally everything to stock and I'm going to try and restart all this once again.
> 
> 
> 
> An oscillation in Gflops, is normal, if you do other things while you run IBT. Often i watch film and surf when i run IBT and when i do that, the results get worse. The less things you do, the more Gflops you see in IBT. What's not normal, is if you get Gflops in general, that are lower than they should be. At stock 60 might be normal, i don't know. But at 4.2 you should do more than what you did, unless you were eating CPU cycles doing other stuff.
Click to expand...

Go into task manager, open the process tab then click on show processes by all users - I'll bet you have a windows svshost snacking on cycles there.
That is what caused the gflops in this picture to go from 90's to 60's. 70's < - EDIT


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> An oscillation in Gflops, is normal, if you do other things while you run IBT. Often i watch film and surf when i run IBT and when i do that, the results get worse. The less things you do, the more Gflops you see in IBT. What's not normal, is if you get Gflops in general, that are lower than they should be. At stock 60 might be normal, i don't know. But at 4.2 you should do more than what you did, unless you were eating CPU cycles doing other stuff.


There is probably a bunch of stuff that I should disable that runs when I boot into windows.

At this point as stated I've returned to stock and the only things that are disabled are as follows
C&Q
C1
C6
APM
SVM

These are the only things that have been disabled and the CPU is running strictly at stock speed of 3.2. Yes it is still standard but we know that stock is stable. This is the most consistent point I've gotten in terms of numbers.



I'm not going to lie I miss the 965 days but I do want to learn. I tried following the OC guide which was how I ended at 4.1 @ 1.33/34. But the question is how do I use the results above as a jumping point? I'm trying to do this as if I know nothing whatsoever about OC'ing (Which with all the differences between what I used to do and what I see it's not far off)


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So I realize I am probably getting annoying at this point.

I reset everything once again and ran the AVX under high this time. This is a side by side comparison of running it both with the full 24gb and taking out the 2x4 sticks and running only 16gb.



Both test were run under the same conditions. Everything that could be exited was exited. Only system properties and anti virus was running at the time.

Honestly though what I see is more stability in the numbers with the 24Gb installed than with the 16 which did hit a higher number but was more up and down that the other.

idk. I've run out of ideas on what I'm doing wrong.

Also the timings did not change when the sticks were pulled the system left the timings at 11-11-11-38 instead of setting to 9-9-9-24


----------



## strike105x

Out of curiosity its like you sig says your basically mixing the same brand ram right ?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Out of curiosity its like you sig says your basically mixing the same brand ram right ?


Yes it is all the same brand ram but two sets. The first set bought was the 16gb 2x8 and then the 8gb 2x4. People were talking about taking the 2x4 out and running it. So I did and also tested with all of it in. I was also being told you want more stable gflops when running the test which is why I posted side by side of each run.


----------



## tashcz

In my case, without any OC, just trying to boot up the PC while installing a new CPU, the system was so picky that I needed to swap the positions of the RAM (swap the positions 1->3 and 3->1) in order for it to POST. Haven't tried using more than 2x4GB, never felt the need for it, but probably when I go for DDR4 and new arch, I'll get more. Right now 8GB is pretty much enough for everything you can do on your FX.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Yes it is all the same brand ram but two sets. The first set bought was the 16gb 2x8 and then the 8gb 2x4. People were talking about taking the 2x4 out and running it. So I did and also tested with all of it in. I was also being told you want more stable gflops when running the test which is why I posted side by side of each run.


Ok, your stock values look good. 62 Gflops for 3.2 sound right. Just start testing at very high your overclocks and see what it gives. You don't HAVE to stop background processes every time you run IBT. I always do other stuff when i run IBT. It's just normal to lose a few Gflops when you do so. What i was more concerned about, is that your Gflops in that overclock of yours, were too low, unless you were doing something rather CPU heavy at the same time. But, this shouldn't stop you. Just overclock again and run "Very High" this time and see if you pass and post the results, so that we can take a look at Gflops. For example, right now, i am also running IBT Very High, cause i just switched the RAM to T1 and i want to see if this motherboard revision is like the previous i have, which can run 1T or not. And i am getting between 79 and 81 Gflops, cause i do other stuff at the same time. That's normal. The thing is, that since i get 80 Gflops at Very high at 4Ghz, you should be getting more, once you run Very High beyond 4Ghz. That's all.
Quote:


> I'm not going to lie I miss the 965 days but I do want to learn. I tried following the OC guide which was how I ended at 4.1 @ 1.33/34. But the question is how do I use the results above as a jumping point? I'm trying to do this as if I know nothing whatsoever about OC'ing (Which with all the differences between what I used to do and what I see it's not far off)


And don't miss the Phenom. The FX is much better in everything. I also keep some Athlon II, because they are my favourite cool running CPUs, but the FX is a monster in comparison for pretty much anything heavy. The Ahtlon is fine if you do your everyday stuff or play old games like i do. But when the things get tough, you want the 8 cores of the FX behind you and the FX is supereasy to overclock. It's the first CPU that i bothered to overclock myself (although i did have an 1090T, which i never overclocked for daily use).

Also, you don't REALLY need to disable CnQ, C1, C6, SVM in order to overclock the FX. At least i 've been to 4.5 IBT stable with all those enabled in BIOS. Those guides follow the old AM3 guidelines, but FX is a newer beast. Or, if you are paranoid, you can keep them disabled and once you think you are stable, enable them again and see if you pass stress test again. IMHO with FX there is no need to lose CnQ, only because you are overclocker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> In my case, without any OC, just trying to boot up the PC while installing a new CPU, the system was so picky that I needed to swap the positions of the RAM (swap the positions 1->3 and 3->1) in order for it to POST. Haven't tried using more than 2x4GB, never felt the need for it, but probably when I go for DDR4 and new arch, I'll get more. Right now 8GB is pretty much enough for everything you can do on your FX.


Unless the new games have some crazy RAM demands, you 're not losing much. I did the passage from 8 to 16 and i think it's probably more of a placebo effect. I mean, i can't tell you for sure that i saw something change. I certainly don't think that a normal user needs 16GB. A gamer? Maybe, cause i don't know the RAM requirements of new games. But if you are not gamer and don't use some crazy rendering program or somethning, nah. I use x264, which is very CPU heavy, but it takes about 1 GB RAM, so even that doesn't benefit.


----------



## Alastair

wolfeshaman I have a very similar situation to you. Let me explain it.

When I first built GHOST I bought an 8GB kit of corsair Vengeance LP 2133 CL11. A 2x4GB kit. this ram was fantastic. worked well with my FX and I could overclock it to 2400 at cas9 while keeping the FX at 4.9 and the CPU-NB at 2700.

A little while later I decided to upgrade my ram. so I bought another 8GB (2X4GB) of corsair VengeanceLP. In my eyes the two kits were identical. when I installed the ram. my overclock fell on its face. I couldn't get anything stable for the life of me. eventually I ended up completely redoing my overclock and reached a stable clock at 4.95GHz/2700NB and 2000 ram at cas9.

What had happened was that my two kits of ram were NOT identical. apon close inspection of the heatspreader on my corsair ram there is a version number printed on them. I had a pair of ver. 3.44's and I had a pair of ver 4.34's,

The version 4 ram was my original set. Samsung is the OEM.
The version 3 ram was Micron.

so two corsair Vengeance kits. Two completely different kits though.

And on top of the fact I was trying to push 2700NB and 2400 cl9 out of a full 4 slots (very difficult for Vishera's IMC) I was asking it to deal with mis-matched ram too.

so while your ram may Appear identical. it may be completely different OEM's.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ok, your stock values look good. 62 Gflops for 3.2 sound right. Just start testing at very high your overclocks and see what it gives. You don't HAVE to stop background processes every time you run IBT. I always do other stuff when i run IBT. It's just normal to lose a few Gflops when you do so. What i was more concerned about, is that your Gflops in that overclock of yours, were too low, unless you were doing something rather CPU heavy at the same time. But, this shouldn't stop you. Just overclock again and run "Very High" this time and see if you pass and post the results, so that we can take a look at Gflops. For example, right now, i am also running IBT Very High, cause i just switched the RAM to T1 and i want to see if this motherboard revision is like the previous i have, which can run 1T or not. And i am getting between 79 and 81 Gflops, cause i do other stuff at the same time. That's normal. The thing is, that since i get 80 Gflops at Very high at 4Ghz, you should be getting more, once you run Very High beyond 4Ghz. That's all.
> 
> And don't miss the Phenom. The FX is much better in everything. I also keep some Athlon II, because they are my favourite cool running CPUs, but the FX is a monster in comparison for pretty much anything heavy. The Ahtlon is fine if you do your everyday stuff or play old games like i do. But when the things get tough, you want the 8 cores of the FX behind you and the FX is supereasy to overclock. It's the first CPU that i bothered to overclock myself (although i did have an 1090T, which i never overclocked for daily use).
> Unless the new games have some crazy RAM demands, you 're not losing much. I did the passage from 8 to 16 and i think it's probably more of a placebo effect. I mean, i can't tell you for sure that i saw something change. I certainly don't think that a normal user needs 16GB. A gamer? Maybe, cause i don't know the RAM requirements of new games. But if you are not gamer and don't use some crazy rendering program or somethning, nah. I use x264, which is very CPU heavy, but it takes about 1 GB RAM, so even that doesn't benefit.


My biggest thing has become I have little to no idea where to restart all of this. I know people recommend start at what stock vcore is for whatever speed it is. But if I'm trying to do that for 4.0 it might be passable but not before it's well above what I consider safe temps for the chip.

Oh I don't doubt they're better. Just man it's been years and things seemed so much simpler to me in those days. Aaaand now I'm making myself feel old lol.

Also have either of you ever played Ark survival evolved? That game will easily chew through ram. There have been a few times where after hours playing it'll be sitting at 17gb used. That's the biggest reason that Ive got the 24gb in the first place.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ok, your stock values look good. 62 Gflops for 3.2 sound right. Just start testing at very high your overclocks and see what it gives. You don't HAVE to stop background processes every time you run IBT. I always do other stuff when i run IBT. It's just normal to lose a few Gflops when you do so. What i was more concerned about, is that your Gflops in that overclock of yours, were too low, unless you were doing something rather CPU heavy at the same time. But, this shouldn't stop you. Just overclock again and run "Very High" this time and see if you pass and post the results, so that we can take a look at Gflops. For example, right now, i am also running IBT Very High, cause i just switched the RAM to T1 and i want to see if this motherboard revision is like the previous i have, which can run 1T or not. And i am getting between 79 and 81 Gflops, cause i do other stuff at the same time. That's normal. The thing is, that since i get 80 Gflops at Very high at 4Ghz, you should be getting more, once you run Very High beyond 4Ghz. That's all.
> 
> And don't miss the Phenom. The FX is much better in everything. I also keep some Athlon II, because they are my favourite cool running CPUs, but the FX is a monster in comparison for pretty much anything heavy. The Ahtlon is fine if you do your everyday stuff or play old games like i do. But when the things get tough, you want the 8 cores of the FX behind you and the FX is supereasy to overclock. It's the first CPU that i bothered to overclock myself (although i did have an 1090T, which i never overclocked for daily use).
> Unless the new games have some crazy RAM demands, you 're not losing much. I did the passage from 8 to 16 and i think it's probably more of a placebo effect. I mean, i can't tell you for sure that i saw something change. I certainly don't think that a normal user needs 16GB. A gamer? Maybe, cause i don't know the RAM requirements of new games. But if you are not gamer and don't use some crazy rendering program or somethning, nah. I use x264, which is very CPU heavy, but it takes about 1 GB RAM, so even that doesn't benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest thing has become I have little to no idea where to restart all of this. I know people recommend start at what stock vcore is for whatever speed it is. But if I'm trying to do that for 4.0 it might be passable but not before it's well above what I consider safe temps for the chip.
> 
> Also have either of you ever played Ark survival evolved? That game will easily chew through ram. There have been a few times where after hours playing it'll be sitting at 17gb used. That's the biggest reason that Ive got the 24gb in the first place.
Click to expand...

Ark runs quite well on my 16GB.

I would highly recommend putting back to 16. or maybe just buying different ram. a nice 2133 kit maybe? Thankfully it isn't too expensive and improvements can be had on FX with faster/tighter ram.

The best place to start would be to remove the odd kit.

reset to default.

turn off all power saving features in bios.

run HWINFO.

Take a note of core and cpu/NB VID's.

go to bios and set vcore and cpu/NB voltage to the vid value as stated by HWinfo.

increase multiplier using IBT to test stability until it fails.

once you have gotten to a point where you can no longer keep stable at stock vid values we can go from there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> *EDIT: Everything is reset to default. This way I can go through one by one with suggestions and figure out where I went wrong with it.*
> 
> EDIT2: Screen shot of AVX running while everything set to stock.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT3: CPU-Z validation of stock settings.
> http://valid.x86.fr/r7qgjc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every screen I've been to within the bios. These are the settings that earlier in days passed quite a few back to back ibt runs.
> 
> Let me rephrase, As close as I remember atm. I'm going through and making sure.


Than you for your screenshots.

I See a lot of things that can be related to your problem. First suspect is your odd RAM, i had this problem before when i bought my G.SKill 2x8 kit and wanted to run with my 2x4 G.Skill kit and it simply didn't work at all, PC wouldn't even boot at first. I think it had to do with what Alistair said. I would recommend you to use only the 16 GB kit.

Okay, first start with set your HT to 2600 MHz which is stock on FX chips. You also have almost everything left on auto which can cause instability too, i noticed this on my Sabertooth R2.0 and my current R3.0 when playing with it.

Here are my BIOS screens:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















These screens are only for reference and i strongly suggest you not to just copy them and take in to consideration that i am on an AIO and have additional cooling on the vrm and socket. Most settings don't do that much for heat but LLC (load line calibration) heats the CPU up very fast and it overwhelms almost all cooling solutions so be careful of temps.


----------



## strike105x

@Wolfeshaman: At this point and looking at some of your posts my honest advice would be to borrow some ram if you can, some ram that isn't Crucial. value ram 1333 is fine. And start overclocking with those from scratch, see what you can get, i did heard about cases where Crucial Balististix and Kingston ram not playing well with AMD FX builds (luckily it wasn't so with my Kingston ram), like it was previously said the AMD FX IMC is flimsy and picky... I had something similar happen to me, not on the FX platform but the previous generation, made a system with an AMD Athlon X3 455 cpu and Corsair xms2 ram, despite having a decent mobo for overclocking, the smallest OC would make the system unstable, and even stock performance it felt off a bit, after many hours of frustration i decided to exchange the ram for Mushkin (the store had a 10 day return policy no question asked), after that not only did i managed to overclock it to 3.9 Ghz but i did it with the CPU unlocked, RAM also where a lot more manageable and the system felt snappier and smoother even on stock settings.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> My biggest thing has become I have little to no idea where to restart all of this. I know people recommend start at what stock vcore is for whatever speed it is. But if I'm trying to do that for 4.0 it might


Follow Alastair's advice. Start with 16GB RAM. Also, all ordinary FX can hit 4Ghz at about 1.28v, effective value in Windows (in BIOS you may need a bit more to account for vdroop). Start at 4Ghz and pass IBT at Very High and start going up from there. Once you find an overclock that you are stable and you are happy with the clock, add the rest of the RAM and see if it's still OK or whether it destabilizes you.


----------



## strike105x

I want to ask a question, will my 620w S12II bronze Seasonic power supply handle an RX470 considering my FX8300 is overclocked to 4.6Ghz with 1.356v for vcore and 1.35v for IMC ? I'd figure i asked this because you guys are more familiar with CPU power consumptions.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I want to ask a question, will my 620w S12II bronze Seasonic power supply handle an RX470 considering my FX8300 is overclocked to 4.6Ghz with 1.356v for vcore and 1.35v for IMC ? I'd figure i asked this because you guys are more familiar with CPU power consumptions.


yes it should be enough


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ark runs quite well on my 16GB.
> 
> I would highly recommend putting back to 16. or maybe just buying different ram. a nice 2133 kit maybe? Thankfully it isn't too expensive and improvements can be had on FX with faster/tighter ram.
> 
> The best place to start would be to remove the odd kit.
> 
> reset to default.
> 
> turn off all power saving features in bios.
> 
> run HWINFO.
> 
> Take a note of core and cpu/NB VID's.
> 
> go to bios and set vcore and cpu/NB voltage to the vid value as stated by HWinfo.
> 
> increase multiplier using IBT to test stability until it fails.
> 
> once you have gotten to a point where you can no longer keep stable at stock vid values we can go from there.


Thank you for this. I've already removed the extra ram and will be starting from where you suggested.
Alright so one more question (This is an edit). I'm running the very high setting with the power savings bits disabled. What I'm seeing is under no stress it will sit at 1.2vcore and once under stress drops to 1.5. I would assume to use the higher of the values as a base? NB seems to peg itself at 1.18.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Than you for your screenshots.
> 
> I See a lot of things that can be related to your problem. First suspect is your odd RAM, i had this problem before when i bought my G.SKill 2x8 kit and wanted to run with my 2x4 G.Skill kit and it simply didn't work at all, PC wouldn't even boot at first. I think it had to do with what Alistair said. I would recommend you to use only the 16 GB kit.
> 
> Okay, first start with set your HT to 2600 MHz which is stock on FX chips. You also have almost everything left on auto which can cause instability too, i noticed this on my Sabertooth R2.0 and my current R3.0 when playing with it.
> 
> Here are my BIOS screens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These screens are only for reference and i strongly suggest you not to just copy them and take in to consideration that i am on an AIO and have additional cooling on the vrm and socket. Most settings don't do that much for heat but LLC (load line calibration) heats the CPU up very fast and it overwhelms almost all cooling solutions so be careful of temps.


just out of curiousity what is the difference of C&Q being straight up disabled and it being disabled by cpu?
One more edit and then to continue with testing. There is no option for setting the HT link speed to 2600. max on the HT is 2400 and NB can also go higher to I think about 2800 in the options but is being left atm at 2200. I may try setting to 2400 and seeing what happens though.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Follow Alastair's advice. Start with 16GB RAM. Also, all ordinary FX can hit 4Ghz at about 1.28v, effective value in Windows (in BIOS you may need a bit more to account for vdroop). Start at 4Ghz and pass IBT at Very High and start going up from there. Once you find an overclock that you are stable and you are happy with the clock, add the rest of the RAM and see if it's still OK or whether it destabilizes you.


Yes, extremely easily. I have a FX 8300 at 4.5 Ghz and 1.425v with 2 x Sapphire R9 Furies and my Thermaltake M850W power supply has zero issues with them. (I do not overclock the cards at all though and only 2 games actually push them hard.)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ark runs quite well on my 16GB.
> 
> I would highly recommend putting back to 16. or maybe just buying different ram. a nice 2133 kit maybe? Thankfully it isn't too expensive and improvements can be had on FX with faster/tighter ram.
> 
> The best place to start would be to remove the odd kit.
> 
> reset to default.
> 
> turn off all power saving features in bios.
> 
> run HWINFO.
> 
> Take a note of core and cpu/NB VID's.
> 
> go to bios and set vcore and cpu/NB voltage to the vid value as stated by HWinfo.
> 
> increase multiplier using IBT to test stability until it fails.
> 
> once you have gotten to a point where you can no longer keep stable at stock vid values we can go from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this. I've already removed the extra ram and will be starting from where you suggested.
> Alright so one more question (This is an edit). I'm running the very high setting with the power savings bits disabled. What I'm seeing is under no stress it will sit at 1.2vcore and once under stress drops to 1.5. I would assume to use the higher of the values as a base? NB seems to peg itself at 1.18.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Than you for your screenshots.
> 
> I See a lot of things that can be related to your problem. First suspect is your odd RAM, i had this problem before when i bought my G.SKill 2x8 kit and wanted to run with my 2x4 G.Skill kit and it simply didn't work at all, PC wouldn't even boot at first. I think it had to do with what Alistair said. I would recommend you to use only the 16 GB kit.
> 
> Okay, first start with set your HT to 2600 MHz which is stock on FX chips. You also have almost everything left on auto which can cause instability too, i noticed this on my Sabertooth R2.0 and my current R3.0 when playing with it.
> 
> Here are my BIOS screens:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These screens are only for reference and i strongly suggest you not to just copy them and take in to consideration that i am on an AIO and have additional cooling on the vrm and socket. Most settings don't do that much for heat but LLC (load line calibration) heats the CPU up very fast and it overwhelms almost all cooling solutions so be careful of temps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just out of curiousity what is the difference of C&Q being straight up disabled and it being disabled by cpu?
> One more edit and then to continue with testing. There is no option for setting the HT link speed to 2600. max on the HT is 2400 and NB can also go higher to I think about 2800 in the options but is being left atm at 2200. I may try setting to 2400 and seeing what happens though.
Click to expand...

The vid value doesn't change. Vcore will change according to load. If you set VCORE to the vid value and set LLC accordingly so you get minimal VDROOP you have a good base from which to start.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The vid value doesn't change. Vcore will change according to load. If you set VCORE to the vid value and set LLC accordingly so you get minimal VDROOP you have a good base from which to start.


I'm a little confused. Should I have left the CPu/nb voltage alone then and only messed with the vcore? This is a large part of my issue is there are so many settings in this bios.

THe last one that passed was the following changes.

All power savings disabled.
Turbo disbaled
Vcore set to 1.27v
cpu/nb voltage set to 1.18
NBF set to 2200
HT set to 2400
cpu set to 3.8

I wanted to test in steps to get a better idea. Other than this everything else was left at stock settings for motherboard.

EDIT: I was testing with 1.28vcore set in bios (Bios showing 1.28) and the cpu set to 4.0. Once I'm booted into windows CPU-Z and HWiNFO show a starting Vcore of 1.29. Then when I start running AVX (started out VH and then lowered as I went) it will go anywhere from 1.29 - 1.35. I guess my question is what am I missing? My house is currently being kept at 70f so it's a little warmer than normal in here. This is also causing higher temps once it hits the 1.33-.135v range.


----------



## miklkit

It looks like you hit the mother lode here Wolfeshaman.







I hope you aren't suffering from information overload.

Hopefully someone can walk you through the bios settings in detail. I don't want to as my board is different and uses a different chipset.

I think that your CPU/NB might be a bit low for 16 gb of ram and bumping it up a bit might help. I run at least 1.225v for 16 gb of ram.

Your voltage changing so much is what vdroop and LLC looks like. What you set it in the bios is what it should run at under a light load. When it gets a 100% load, then the voltage will droop. At this point the LLC steps in and brings it up again.

You want to adjust the LLC so that the voltage at 100% load is what it is set to in the bios.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It looks like you hit the mother lode here Wolfeshaman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you aren't suffering from information overload.
> 
> Hopefully someone can walk you through the bios settings in detail. I don't want to as my board is different and uses a different chipset.
> 
> I think that your CPU/NB might be a bit low for 16 gb of ram and bumping it up a bit might help. I run at least 1.225v for 16 gb of ram.
> 
> Your voltage changing so much is what vdroop and LLC looks like. What you set it in the bios is what it should run at under a light load. When it gets a 100% load, then the voltage will droop. At this point the LLC steps in and brings it up again.
> 
> You want to adjust the LLC so that the voltage at 100% load is what it is set to in the bios.


Just managed to get 3.9 Ghz under 1.28Vcore to pass the Very High setting on AVX.



Atm I'm going step by step with increases to figure out where the minimum it will consistently pass is.

My notebook currently looks like this.

stock>test1>test2>test3>test4>

The settings that change are the only ones that get added otherwise it's listed as a universal setting within the notebook. I decided I'm going to do this in a very methodical way.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Just managed to get 3.9 Ghz under 1.28Vcore to pass the Very High setting on AVX.
> 
> 
> The settings that change are the only ones that get added otherwise it's listed as a universal setting within the notebook. I decided I'm going to do this in a very methodical way.


Good job!
Now you're getting somewhere.

In your notes be sure to keep track of failure time as this will start to show a pattern when the going gets tough. Meaning when you get to a point and say Vcore no longer seems to help you revert it back and try a different path using another (maybe unknown) value that you may need to research or ask about. In other words if you start to see that Vcore (just an easy example not implying anything here) isn't helping it's time to try something different. I hope this makes sense in text.

If you don't already have enough to play with, you do realize that by right clicking a value in HWInfo you can easily rename it right? Thinking your Vcore.
Click settings than layout and you can move item order around and either hide or disable monitoring for any unwanted items.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Good job!
> Now you're getting somewhere.
> 
> In your notes be sure to keep track of failure time as this will start to show a pattern when the going gets tough. Meaning when you get to a point and say Vcore no longer seems to help you revert it back and try a different path using another (maybe unknown) value that you may need to research or ask about. In other words if you start to see that Vcore (just an easy example not implying anything here) isn't helping it's time to try something different. I hope this makes sense in text.
> 
> If you don't already have enough to play with, you do realize that by right clicking a value in HWInfo you can easily rename it right? Thinking your Vcore.
> Click settings than layout and you can move item order around and either hide or disable monitoring for any unwanted items.


That is actually the point I am at now with 4.0 unless I bump it to somewhere around 1.32-1.34 it'll failed each time but then I'm getting in to the warmer territory where I don't want to be.
I do know about the renaming thing. I haven't because I don't know what the other two are supposed to be and would like them all visible.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> That is actually the point I am at now with 4.0 unless I bump it to somewhere around 1.32-1.34 it'll failed each time but then I'm getting in to the warmer territory where I don't want to be.
> I do know about the renaming thing. I haven't because I don't know what the other two are supposed to be and would like them all visible.


1.284v should have given you 4Ghz. If you need 1.32v, then either you have power pig chip (it's rare for an "e", but it can happen. My own 6300 needs 1.32v for 4Ghz) or your motherboard doesn't like the RAM. I 've also read in a local forum that there are some rare 8320E cases, that past 4Ghz overclock really badly. But i haven't seen the proof for that, just others mentioning it once.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> That is actually the point I am at now with 4.0 unless I bump it to somewhere around 1.32-1.34 it'll failed each time but then I'm getting in to the warmer territory where I don't want to be.
> I do know about the renaming thing. I haven't because I don't know what the other two are supposed to be and would like them all visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.284v should have given you 4Ghz. If you need 1.32v, then either you have power pig chip (it's rare for an "e", but it can happen. My own 6300 needs 1.32v for 4Ghz) or your motherboard doesn't like the RAM. I 've also read in a local forum that there are some rare 8320E cases, that past 4Ghz overclock really badly. But i haven't seen the proof for that, just others mentioning it once.
Click to expand...

I reckon its ram. I would recommend he cranks ram voltage up to 1.65V and CPU-NB to 1.2 to be sure.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I reckon its ram. I would recommend he cranks ram voltage up to 1.65V and CPU-NB to 1.2 to be sure.


^ I agree. Best advice possible at this point. If this doesn't help, he can then think of more vcore.


----------



## hurricane28

I agree, i had this problem too with Corsair RAM which i went for G.Skill instead after returning it. It seems that G.Skill has better compatibility on AMD systems because i heard this before.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 1.284v should have given you 4Ghz. If you need 1.32v, then either you have power pig chip (it's rare for an "e", but it can happen. My own 6300 needs 1.32v for 4Ghz) or your motherboard doesn't like the RAM. I 've also read in a local forum that there are some rare 8320E cases, that past 4Ghz overclock really badly. But i haven't seen the proof for that, just others mentioning it once.


I had a 8320E which requires 1.55V for 4.8GHz and 1.6V+ for 4.9ghz used it one month and sold it, I could not bench with him never at 4.9GHz while with this now Im benching at 5.4GHz


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I reckon its ram. I would recommend he cranks ram voltage up to 1.65V and CPU-NB to 1.2 to be sure.


I can crank ram voltage up that isn't issue.

right now just got done testing 1.308 (rock steady) Vcore. failure seems to be anywhere from 284.xx to 381.xx seconds. The highest one was actually a step below the one I'm on now.

I'll try setting the CPU/NB voltage to 1.2 and RAM to minimum 1.6 and see what happens.

almost time to start a new page in the notebook lol

EDIT!: Just ran with the Settings that you suggested and still failed at 244.66 seconds in so around the same time as others. going to try bumping the NBF to 2400 instead of 2200


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I can crank ram voltage up that isn't issue.
> 
> right now just got done testing 1.308 (rock steady) Vcore. failure seems to be anywhere from 284.xx to 381.xx seconds. The highest one was actually a step below the one I'm on now.
> 
> I'll try setting the CPU/NB voltage to 1.2 and RAM to minimum 1.6 and see what happens.
> 
> almost time to start a new page in the notebook lol


Don't worry, you are not the only one hitting your head against the wall. Personally, i just decided to ditch IBT... I am 99% certain that it has a software bug, that causes error, when i run some other applications, which i suspect are USB devices and especially, a USB modem.

Cause, i get this: I pass 10, even 20 runs of IBT. I pass 10h Prime, 1h OCCT, i even installed Overdrive and passed 1h. And then randomly, without changing anything, i fail IBT. And then i pass it again, without even rebooting. And this happend to both the Asrock 970 and the new Giga UD3P.

I also just finished running memtest for Windows (already passed Windows own memory diagnostic tool):



So i don't believe it's the RAM, i don't believe it's the CPU (heck, i even overvolted to make sure it's not a voltage problem and i STILL failed). I am pretty sure that this happens everytime that i run IBT, while i also surf using the USB modem. Which means, there is a software bug, where the USB driver or something, makes IBT go crazy.

Heck, last night i left Prime run custom Blend with 8GB RAM from 00:00 till 14:00 of today and it passed. Then i run IBT while surfing and didn't pass the 10 runs. And i can find no other explanation. HWInfo shows 12v never falls below 12.00v, so it can't be PSU either. And the same thing happens in 2 motherboards.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> ^ I agree. Best advice possible at this point.
> Don't worry, you are not the only one hitting your head against the wall. Personally, i just decided to ditch IBT... I am 99% certain that it has a software bug, that causes error, when i run some other applications, which i suspect are USB devices and especially, a USB modem.
> 
> Cause, i get this: I pass 10, even 20 runs of IBT. I pass 10h Prime, 1h OCCT, i even installed Overdrive and passed 1h. And then randomly, without changing anything, i fail IBT. And then i pass it again, without even rebooting. And this happend to both the Asrock 970 and the new Giga UD3P.
> 
> I also just finished running memtest for Windows (already passed Windows own memory diagnostic tool):
> 
> 
> 
> So i don't believe it's the RAM, i don't believe it's the CPU (heck, i even overvolted to make sure it's not a voltage problem and i STILL failed). I am pretty sure that this happens everytime that i run IBT, while i also surf using the USB modem. Which means, there is a software bug, where the USB driver or something, makes IBT go crazy.
> 
> Heck, last night i left Prime run custom Blend with 8GB RAM from 00:00 till 14:00 of today and it passed. Then i run IBT while surfing and didn't pass the 10 runs. And i can find no other explanation. HWInfo shows 12v never falls below 12.00v, so it can't be PSU either. And the same thing happens in 2 motherboards.


What would you suggest as an alternative for IBT? I've used Prime in the past so I'm familiar with that but I also use it long term as you described. Right now I upped the Nbf to 2400 and also the LLC to VH. The interesting thing is it is back to jumping from where it is set at 1.308v to upwards of 1.32V. DRAM voltage is set to 1.6 as suggested and COU/NB Voltage is set to 1.2 also as suggest. I did have a moment where I was wondering if they meant just straight up NB voltage being set to 1.2.

Screen taken during the testing.


----------



## miklkit

Wait. Running other programs that can put a good load on the cpu while also running a stress test causes the stress test to fail?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> What would you suggest as an alternative for IBT? I've used Prime in the past so I'm familiar with that but I also use it long term as you described.


I wouldn't suggest to others to ditch IBT, unless they can verify that they have an erratic behaviour. In my case, i can't find another explanation, other than software conflict. IBT has the merit of being fast. If you really want to substitute it, i would suggest OCCT 30 mins as a quick solution and if you think you have found it, then run 10h Prime Blend (i prefer custom blend with 50% RAM, in place FFT).

I haven't really tested the sensibility of Overdrive's own stress test yet, but from temperatures, it's a bit less stressful than either Prime or IBT. Also, i suggest Prime95 v27.9, as this has been thoroughly tested with FX.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Wait. Running other programs that can put a good load on the cpu while also running a stress test causes the stress test to fail?


It sounds hilarious, but i can't find other explanation. This happens only with IBT. With Prime or OCCT, i can do whatever i want and they don't fail. I usually have a USB modem and a USB flash drive connected to the PC. And i am pretty sure these 2 are what make IBT go crazy, if i am connected to the internet.

I mean, if you really want, i can run 20 IBT and pass and post the screen and i can also run 10 with the same settings and fail and post them too. I 've been having the same issue with Asrock too. Some pages back, i posted 20 runs of IBT with the Asrock. I thought i had solved everything. Then one day i was surfing and thought "let's do a 10 run again just for fun" and i failed. And then i closed everything and passed. Now i installed the Gigabyte and it's the same drill.


----------



## miklkit

If I tried to do other things while running a stress test it would fail every single time. You have just been very lucky.


----------



## Alastair

In my case Prime pretty much fails everything but I can be rock solid in IBT. So I guess it may vary system to system.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If I tried to do other things while running a stress test it would fail every single time. You have just been very lucky.


Really? I don't think it's luck. It's simply that at my clocks and voltages, things don't get hot. In this Gigabyte, the mosfets don't break 50C in IBT, now that i have VRM fan and fan at the socket. It's ridiculously cool. The CPU fan can't even arrive to full speed, cause CPU temp can't go past 50C either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> In my case Prime pretty much fails everything but I can be rock solid in IBT. So I guess it may vary system to system.


Normally, even in undervolting, it's the same. Prime is more difficult to pass. But i can do anything you want with Prime and nothing bad will happen. I 've even run Prime + Furmark at the same time or Prime + 3DMark2003 and Prime didn't fail.

IBT on the other hand, has moments where everything almost freezes. Applications tend to hang for some seconds, etc. I 've always had this, in any motherboard. With Prime or OCCT or OVerdrive, i can run them without noticing them.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

All the failures on this end have been while there was nothing else running. All failures seem to be right around the 250.xx mark (I can list the exact times if you like). I am at the point I don't know where to go. 3.9 was able to pass quite a few times with 1.28 Vcore but once i go that one extra click to 4.0 nothing seems to work. I have at this point tried all the suggestions I've been given since resetting to stock and starting over. I will say it was running the test when it was bouncing between 1.308 and 1.344 V but that Voltage causes temps that I don't want to sustain on this rig atm. I'm guessing beyond just ram I may have ended up with one of the power hungry ones possibly.

Don't know if will give any ideas but this is what my notebook looks like atm.



At the moment my 3.9 settings are seeming to reliably pass IBT.


----------



## miklkit

Ok then it's that I'm running on the ragged edge and you have lots of headroom left over. I know that just the heater kicking in and blowing hot air at the computer will cause it to fail IBT. Disconnecting from the internet before stress testing also happens.

The 250 mark? What pass is that? Methinks that is more likely to fail on every 6th or 7th pass.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok then it's that I'm running on the ragged edge and you have lots of headroom left over. I know that just the heater kicking in and blowing hot air at the computer will cause it to fail IBT. Disconnecting from the internet before stress testing also happens.
> 
> The 250 mark? What pass is that? Methinks that is more likely to fail on every 6th or 7th pass.


By 250 mark I mean around 250 seconds consistently.

Also i know there is head room left however on the board there is a sensor that's reaching over 74c while running at 1.33-1.34. according to HWiNFO the CPU at those voltages is hitting over 65c.

Everywhere I've read you don't want the CPU that high for temps.

Edit just compared the sensor reading from HWiNFO with Hwmonitor and apparently the sensor that was reading 68c on last run is the socket temp.

I'm trying to get things stable but it really (From what I've experienced so far) seems that 4.0 might be a limit on this CPU for me. Maybe it is the ram and the board isn't actually liking it but running it anyway? I've never once seen much indication of this though.

I'm at the point I legitimately have no idea where to go next. I've been following and keeping track of what I've done and by all accounts something I've tried should've worked for hitting 4.0. I get Ibt will fail from the smallest things but I do find it kind of odd that I can sit here and type this and do other stuff without incident running it for 3.9 or lower yet once I try to go higher it fails every single time or temps get out of the range that is acceptable. I've done a successful run where Socket reached about 75c and CPU about 67c. Those are not temps that I've seen anyone try to maintain on these chips as even the OC guide states don't run it over 62 on CPU and 70 on socket.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok then it's that I'm running on the ragged edge and you have lots of headroom left over. I know that just the heater kicking in and blowing hot air at the computer will cause it to fail IBT. Disconnecting from the internet before stress testing also happens.
> 
> The 250 mark? What pass is that? Methinks that is more likely to fail on every 6th or 7th pass.
> 
> 
> 
> By 250 mark I mean around 250 seconds consistently.
> 
> Also i know there is head room left however on the board there is a sensor that's reaching over 74c while running at 1.33-1.34. according to HWiNFO the CPU at those voltages is hitting over 65c.
> 
> Everywhere I've read you don't want the CPU that high for temps.
> 
> Edit just compared the sensor reading from HWiNFO with Hwmonitor and apparently the sensor that was reading 68c on last run is the socket temp.
> 
> I'm trying to get things stable but it really (From what I've experienced so far) seems that 4.0 might be a limit on this CPU for me. Maybe it is the ram and the board isn't actually liking it but running it anyway? I've never once seen much indication of this though.
> 
> I'm at the point I legitimately have no idea where to go next. I've been following and keeping track of what I've done and by all accounts something I've tried should've worked for hitting 4.0. I get Ibt will fail from the smallest things but I do find it kind of odd that I can sit here and type this and do other stuff without incident running it for 3.9 or lower yet once I try to go higher it fails every single time or temps get out of the range that is acceptable. I've done a successful run where Socket reached about 75c and CPU about 67c. Those are not temps that I've seen anyone try to maintain on these chips as even the OC guide states don't run it over 62 on CPU and 70 on socket.
Click to expand...

Max CPU temp is 72C and max socket is motherboard dependent in my experience.


----------



## miklkit

Ok, that would be the 3rd pass methinks. When I get a bad OC it often crashes there too. When it crashes there what do the numbers look like? Does it go from 3.69xx to 4.76xx or 2.33xx? On bad OCs i have seen everything from -1 to +9 and everything in between, and they tell a story.

High motherboard temperatures at low voltages like this point to low case air flow. What happens when a side cover is removed?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok, that would be the 3rd pass methinks. When I get a bad OC it often crashes there too. When it crashes there what do the numbers look like? Does it go from 3.69xx to 4.76xx or 2.33xx? On bad OCs i have seen everything from -1 to +9 and everything in between, and they tell a story.
> 
> High motherboard temperatures at low voltages like this point to low case air flow. What happens when a side cover is removed?


All of this testing has been with the side case open because of how warm my house is being kept right now. (My room stays the hottest to begin with and they upped temps from 65 to 72 overall)

As for the numbers they are not really consistent. I've seen 1's 2's 3's (2 was seen more than anything) never any negative numbers and never higher than 3. a couple of the crashes seemed to have letters mixed into everything.

I did just see a number beginning with 5.

For now though I'm going to give this whole thing a rest and reset to stock values. Looking at the memory chart the ones listed as tested is the 4gb stick of Ballistix Sport not the 8.
For now though I'm done.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> All of this testing has been with the side case open because of how warm my house is being kept right now. (My room stays the hottest to begin with and they upped temps from 65 to 72 overall)
> 
> As for the numbers they are not really consistent. I've seen 1's 2's 3's (2 was seen more than anything) never any negative numbers and never higher than 3. a couple of the crashes seemed to have letters mixed into everything.
> 
> I did just see a number beginning with 5.
> 
> For now though I'm going to give this whole thing a rest and reset to stock values. Looking at the memory chart the ones listed as tested is the 4gb stick of Ballistix Sport not the 8.
> For now though I'm done.


It's a good idea to take a break. If you decide to tinker with the OC later, you may have a fresh perspective and catch a mistake you are missing. You'll probably have more fun too. IMO at least half the purpose of an OC is to have fun. Maybe this website's slogan should mention the pursuit fun and not only performance ?

I admire your notebook and keeping track of things. I would recommend keeping a spreadsheet with all of your bios settings in a given column. Then you can match screenshots of stress tests with hwinfo 64 open, and to make a quick note about the tests. It's a tedious process, but it gives a wealth of information to reference about your setup.

Finally, I think this has been covered, but I want to reiterate, go back to basics. Try to test one thing at a time. IE, if you're trying to find your max CPU clock, then put some modest clocks on your RAM, with one kit, which you have tested to be stable. Then, try to bring settings together as you find stability for overclocks of individual components.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> It's a good idea to take a break. If you decide to tinker with the OC later, you may have a fresh perspective and catch a mistake you are missing. You'll probably have more fun too. IMO at least half the purpose of an OC is to have fun. Maybe this website's slogan should mention the pursuit fun and not only performance ?
> 
> I admire your notebook and keeping track of things. I would recommend keeping a spreadsheet with all of your bios settings in a given column. Then you can match screenshots of stress tests with hwinfo 64 open, and to make a quick note about the tests. It's a tedious process, but it gives a wealth of information to reference about your setup.
> 
> Finally, I think this has been covered, but I want to reiterate, go back to basics. Try to test one thing at a time. IE, if you're trying to find your max CPU clock, then put some modest clocks on your RAM, with one kit, which you have tested to be stable. Then, try to bring settings together as you find stability for overclocks of individual components.


Lol yeah it wasn't becoming fun to continue so you nailed that one on the head. There is one thing I've noticed about all this. When it's at stock the CPU VID per core changes all the time while the NB VID stays at 1.18. When attempting to OC the CPU VID will lock itself at 1.18 the same as the NB VID. Don't know if that has anything to do with it but it's got me wondering.

I'll be testing with the 4Gb sticks next to see if difference in stability. Also I like the spreadsheet idea thank you!.


----------



## bigdayve

One more bit of opinion and this is related to fun. It's important to not that there are diminishing returns in overclocks. Obviously, higher clockz are less efficient. Also, they require more expensive hardware. What is sometimes missed is that they take longer and they lose more risk to damaging components (may not be fun) I think wolfshaman can get a better oc, but it's always best to set realistic goals. 5ghz is not for everyone.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I'd have to agree with that one. Personal goal is around 4.2/4.3 (basically the 8350/8370 Boosted speed).

Just did a bit of a suicide run for giggles using the max settings seen by HWiNFO.

4.0
202 fsb
2222 NB
2432 HT
1.428 Vcore

Sure enough temps out the roof but no failure from avx.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Lol yeah it wasn't becoming fun to continue so you nailed that one on the head. There is one thing I've noticed about all this. When it's at stock the CPU VID per core changes all the time while the NB VID stays at 1.18. When attempting to OC the CPU VID will lock itself at 1.18 the same as the NB VID. Don't know if that has anything to do with it but it's got me wondering.
> 
> I'll be testing with the 4Gb sticks next to see if difference in stability. Also I like the spreadsheet idea thank you!.


I'd be surprised if you couldn't get 4.5ghz out of that setup. From my understanding, the Evo and the H7 have fairly similar cooling and a lot of people can get at least 4.4 out of an Evo. Your components in your rig are all of at least decent quality; you didn't cheap out on anything IMO.

It sounds like your VID setting isn't working. Sorry I can't help you there, but maybe others with that mobo are having similar problems or you could contact tech support. How can you tell the VID is in lock step with the NB voltage?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I'd have to agree with that one. Personal goal is around 4.2/4.3 (basically the 8350/8370 Boosted speed).
> 
> Just did a bit of a suicide run for giggles using the max settings seen by HWiNFO.
> 
> 4.0
> 202 fsb
> 2222 NB
> 2432 HT
> 1.428 Vcore
> 
> Sure enough temps out the roof but no failure from avx.


hmm... with that vcore I would have thought you would have gotten more.... my old 8350 did fine at 4.5ghz with 1.4vcore.. It never would hit 5ghz stable though...even when I got custom cooling. I got real lucky on this chip, seems to be perfectly stable at 5ghz with only 1.464 vcore... but I should say that it's not "fully tested" I did perform a variety of tests like IBT AVX, OCCT, Prime and AOD's test... short of high socket temps all went well.

I said all this to shed light on why I think you should be getting higher at that voltage... I would say at least 4.4...but each chip is different..


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'd be surprised if you couldn't get 4.5ghz out of that setup. From my understanding, the Evo and the H7 have fairly similar cooling and a lot of people can get at least 4.4 out of an Evo. Your components in your rig are all of at least decent quality; you didn't cheap out on anything IMO.
> 
> It sounds like your VID setting isn't working. Sorry I can't help you there, but maybe others with that mobo are having similar problems or you could contact tech support. How can you tell the VID is in lock step with the NB voltage?


I have my computer currently rehooked to the television above my desk. While I was gaming earlier I was also keeping and eye on temps and what not using HWiNFO on the larger screen. What I noticed was that it would be all over the place as more power from the CPU was either used or released. Every single time I've watched HWiNFO while stress testing with testing an OC whether it be the smaller one of 3.5 or 3.8 in HWiNFO it will lock itself to the same value as the NB VID which is 1.18 and not move from there at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> hmm... with that vcore I would have thought you would have gotten more.... my old 8350 did fine at 4.5ghz with 1.4vcore.. It never would hit 5ghz stable though...even when I got custom cooling. I got real lucky on this chip, seems to be perfectly stable at 5ghz with only 1.464 vcore... but I should say that it's not "fully tested" I did perform a variety of tests like IBT AVX, OCCT, Prime and AOD's test... short of high socket temps all went well.
> 
> I said all this to shed light on why I think you should be getting higher at that voltage... I would say at least 4.4...but each chip is different..


It was me just screwing off after a long day of nothing seeming to work. Kinda a $#@ it run of whatever HWiNFO spewed out. The temps when I'm up at those voltages are extremely prohibitive of running it like that.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I have my computer currently rehooked to the television above my desk. While I was gaming earlier I was also keeping and eye on temps and what not using HWiNFO on the larger screen. What I noticed was that it would be all over the place as more power from the CPU was either used or released. Every single time I've watched HWiNFO while stress testing with testing an OC whether it be the smaller one of 3.5 or 3.8 in HWiNFO it will lock itself to the same value as the NB VID which is 1.18 and not move from there at all.
> It was me just screwing off after a long day of nothing seeming to work. Kinda a $#@ it run of whatever HWiNFO spewed out. The temps when I'm up at those voltages are extremely prohibitive of running it like that.


Does the voltage rebound to a higher level when you finish/stop a stress test?


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Does the voltage rebound to a higher level when you finish/stop a stress test?


No it will only stay at 1.18 when using OC settings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The vid value doesn't change. Vcore will change according to load. If you set VCORE to the vid value and set LLC accordingly so you get minimal VDROOP you have a good base from which to start.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused. Should I have left the CPu/nb voltage alone then and only messed with the vcore? This is a large part of my issue is there are so many settings in this bios.
> 
> THe last one that passed was the following changes.
> 
> All power savings disabled.
> Turbo disbaled
> Vcore set to 1.27v
> cpu/nb voltage set to 1.18
> NBF set to 2200
> HT set to 2400
> cpu set to 3.8
> 
> I wanted to test in steps to get a better idea. Other than this everything else was left at stock settings for motherboard.
> 
> EDIT: I was testing with 1.28vcore set in bios (Bios showing 1.28) and the cpu set to 4.0. Once I'm booted into windows CPU-Z and HWiNFO show a starting Vcore of 1.29. Then when I start running AVX (started out VH and then lowered as I went) it will go anywhere from 1.29 - 1.35. I guess my question is what am I missing? My house is currently being kept at 70f so it's a little warmer than normal in here. This is also causing higher temps once it hits the 1.33-.135v range.
Click to expand...

I am gonna say it again.

Make sure vrm and nb have cooling (active ie a fan) and for every single oc increase nb to 1.2 (total) and cpu/nb to a min of 1.2

And again SHOW BIOS SCREENS I am on mobile but will try to check on desktop when I am free for your rigbuilder


----------



## tashcz

I can't say whether you're using too low vcore to be stable or it's your cooling. But for 4.0, I think most of the options that we use like NBV, DRAMV, CPU/NB are not neccesary for 4.0. It may require ~1.30V for some chips though. Very bad ones, but still. Also the board you're using can dictate how much voltage you're going to need.

And voltage should get higher when you're under load. Some minor upps are fine, like 0.05V or less. It helps with the stability, but yes, by the cost of heat.

By the way, listed a couple pages back and couldn't find what cooler you are using?


----------



## Undervolter

OK, now i know for sure that there is a driver problem with the VIA USB3. I have the same problem i had with rev1.0. At first, apparently front USB3 works normally. Once i reboot, devices are powered but not recognized. If i use USB3 to USB2 adapter, everything works. Good thing i purchased a USB3 hub recently. Way to go Gigabyte!

EDIT: LOL! I actually found the solution in a UK Gigabyte forum. It appears this is common problem with VIA VL805 drivers. At some point they...disappear. To make them reappear, you have to...shut down the PC. If you simply reboot, it doesn't work. If you shut down and reboot, the driver reappears, until it disappears again. Only Gigabyte could acheive such a feat.







Also, when the disappearing happens, once you insert a USB drive, in the device manager a faulty USB root appears and you have to manually delete it before shutting off.









Gigabyte: Not only do you get a solid motherboard, but also free brain puzzles!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> I can't say whether you're using too low vcore to be stable or it's your cooling. But for 4.0, I think most of the options that we use like NBV, DRAMV, CPU/NB are not neccesary for 4.0. It may require ~1.30V for some chips though.


Yeah, for 4Ghz, a "normal" chip doesn't need any messing with these values. RIght now i am running 16GB at stock settings and like the rev1.0, the rev2.1 of the UD3P also allows me to run T1 on the RAM (while the Asrock BSODs).


----------



## Mega Man

The driver is not gigabyte, they use 3rd party chips for it, it is the 3rd party driver


----------



## Mega Man

Derete


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The driver is not gigabyte, they use 3rd party chips for it, it is the 3rd party driver


Yes, i know, it's VIA, however, if you google "Gigabyte front USB3 problem" or "Gigabyte front USB3 not working" you will see that Gigabyte has the same problem since 2010 in plenty of models, which hints that there is something wrong with the BIOS too. It also seems to have problems with Etron drivers, which work just fine on Asrock. Even worse, though Gigabyte is aware of the problem, they keep using the VIA VL805.

The fact that you also have to shut down completely (and remove devices from port), in order to make the driver reappear, indicates that part is VIA driver problem and part is device initialization problem from the BIOS, because for Windows, a reboot and a shutdown is the same thing as far as drivers goes. Yet, with only reboot, the problem remains. You need to shut down to fix it (temporarily).


----------



## hurricane28

So the moral of this story is: NEVER buy Gigabyte again









No seriously, when i hear the name GIGABYTE i feel little sick coming up my throat...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So the moral of this story is: NEVER buy Gigabyte again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, when i hear the name GIGABYTE i feel little sick coming up my throat...


Yeah, i said the same, but here i am, on my 3rd UD3P...At least, to tell the truth, it behaves EXACTLY as the Rev1.0, so from that point of view, i did well, because at least it's the "devil you know".

Good thing i bought the USB3 hub. At least now i can laugh at the issue. The odd thing that the problem affects only the USB3 header,both in rev1 and in rev2.1. The rear USB3 ports, work normally. Another hint that Gigabyte did something bad. Even more, since in VIA's website, there is no way to find VL805 drivers as drivers for motherboard USB. They only have them as PCI expansion card USB controller drivers. And haven't updated them in ages.

EDIT: Of course, in the future, i will avoid Gigabyte, unless i have positive proof that their BIOS works "normally".


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i said the same, but here i am, on my 3rd UD3P...At least, to tell the truth, it behaves EXACTLY as the Rev1.0, so from that point of view, i did well, because at least it's the "devil you know".
> 
> Good thing i bought the USB3 hub. At least now i can laugh at the issue. The odd thing that the problem affects only the USB3 header,both in rev1 and in rev2.1. The rear USB3 ports, work normally. Another hint that Gigabyte did something bad. Even more, since in VIA's website, there is no way to find VL805 drivers as drivers for motherboard USB. They only have them as PCI expansion card USB controller drivers. And haven't updated them in ages.
> 
> EDIT: Of course, in the future, i will avoid Gigabyte, unless i have positive proof that their BIOS works "normally".


Have you checked to see if they ever bothered to fix the 22.5 and higher multiplier boot bug?

I am so thankful Gigabyte took the time to release a new BIOS to improve compatibility with Gigabyte utilities!


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I can't say whether you're using too low vcore to be stable or it's your cooling. But for 4.0, I think most of the options that we use like NBV, DRAMV, CPU/NB are not neccesary for 4.0. It may require ~1.30V for some chips though. Very bad ones, but still. Also the board you're using can dictate how much voltage you're going to need.


As I recall, The Stilt said that low leakage chips actually tend to need more voltage, not less. But they also use less current so they're better for anyone not using extreme cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Lower voltage is only better if the actual power / current draw is also lower. And in case of high leaking semiconductors they never are.
> 
> Higher leakage ASICs require lower voltage to operate and generally have significantly better voltage scaling than ASICs with lower leakage characteristics.
> 
> The trouble is that since they consume the same or even slightly higher amounts of power as the ASICs with low leakage characteristics, the currents will be higher. The higher currents cause temperature rise not just within the ASIC itself but throughout the entire system. Higher current draw will stress the power delivery further and increase the power consumption by resulting in a lower conversion efficiency and in higher conduction losses.
> 
> On ASICs with lower leakage characteristics it is completely the other way around. They require higher voltages to operate, but draw significantly lower amounts of current and therefore run significantly cooler.
> 
> A ASIC with high leakage characteristics is only desirable when you have basically an infinite amount of cooling (i.e phase change, LN2) and power delivery capacity available and the ASIC in question has a certain Vmax you need to work with.
> 
> Usually the absolute voltage is relatively similar between the highest and the lowest leaking ASICs. Due their worse voltage scaling, the lower leaking ASICs might actually run into the Vmax barrier before reaching their Fmax.
> 
> For the normal consumers only products with low or average leakage characteristics are desirable, as it provides the best overall system efficiency and the lowest temperatures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> A chip with low leakage characteristics not only requires higher voltage to operate, but is also able to withstand higher voltage levels. A high leaking specimen meanwhile requires less voltage to operate, but also can be killed by the same voltage levels a lower leaking specimen has no issues running at 24/7.
> 
> Chips with high leakage characteristics draw significantly more current (at lower voltage), which puts significantly more strain on the VRM than the low leakage specimens do (even at higher voltage). High leakage specimens also run significantly hotter. In fact the temperature through the whole system will be somewhat higher due the higher current draw (increased losses).
> 
> High leaking specimen = < 1.450V (sustained Vmax)
> Low leaking specimen = < 1.525V (sustained Vmax)
> 
> Those are not official figures, however they are based on my own experience on >>200 different Piledriver CPUs. On most motherboards you will be VRM limited at or below those figures anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> FX-9K CPUs are technically identical to every other Vishera. They just have different leakage characteristics than the rest of them.
> 
> Excess leakage is always bad, however too low leakage is no good either. On ultra-low leakage specimens you are likely to run into the voltage limit, before the chip has reached its maximum clocks. Ultra-low SIDD parts are useless on LN2 as you cannot raise the voltage infinitely.
> 
> For air / water you want around 88% (19) of the minimum, for phase around 79% (17) of the minimum and around <74% (16) for extreme LN2 runs. Anything below 14 is useless garbage IMO


In overclocking parlance everyone seems to think that lower voltage = better. But, if the aforementioned is accurate... not always. Also this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> All FX CPUs require half of the compute units to be power gated (C6), before the maximum boost is allowed to activate. That´s the reason why C6 and Apm must be enabled if you wish ever to hit the maximum turbo frequency wink.gif FX-9K CPUs only have a single boosted PState (while all FX-8K Visheras have two), which means that the nominal frequency (4.7GHz for FX-9370 and 5GHz for FX-9590) will never activate unless at least half of the compute units are gated.
> 
> The AM3r2 infrastructure specifies the RLL (load-line resistance) of 1.3mOhms. This means that without any of the additional tolerances the voltage is allowed to droop by 130mV when the current draw of the CPU is 100.0A (e.g. from 1.35V to 1.22V). The additional tolerances for this specification are: maximum = +60mV, minimum = +10mV, nominal = +35mV.
> 
> So in case AMD had FX-8370 CPUs which require 1.30000V exactly to operate at their rated base clock of 4000MHz (P0):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> AMD parts are not factory overvolted any more than Intel products are. The load-line specification for both AM3+ and FM2+ is extremely loose (1.3 mOhm & 2.1mOhm) and because of that the voltage droop by the specification is very large. To ensure that the operation parameters remain within a spec, an AM3+ part which draws 100A of current and requires 1.3000V to be fully stable must have at least 1.4300V default voltage (130mV droop @ 100A).
> 
> Some of the motherboards are built to have lower Rll (< 1.3mOhm / 2.1mOhm) than the specification dictates, or the end-user might adjust it to be lower than the default value. If the droop is lower or non-existing for either reason, it appears that the parts are extremely overvolted from the factory. The truth of course being that they are configured for perfectly right default voltage, which complies with the specifications (droop) and contains some standard safety margins.
> 
> On AM4 the situation is significantly better, since the load-line spec. is less than half of what it was on AM3+.


----------



## skysoldier

Holy god my luck.

I'm the guy who recently bought a gigabyte 990 gaming from a local MicroCenter (its a few pages back) due to lack of options.

Randomly checked last night and they stocked an 3.0 Sabertooth. Finally. It's now mine, and getting it this morning.

Honestly relieved - I was getting sick of instability from the few boards I've tried (they dont carry much AM3+ stuff there) and I know this board is pretty solid for overclocking.

The VRM fan slot it has is a neat idea as well.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The VRM fan slot it has is a neat idea as well.


I hope so. 40mm fans seem rather tiny to me.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

@superstition 222 I can personally confirm what stilt said about voltage. My old 8350 was low leakage and took 1.55v to reach 4.8ghz via testing methods I use but my 9590 took only 1.464 to reach 5ghz but the heat and power draw are higher on the 9590 even though the voltage is lower. I can get 5.2ghz to work on my 9590 at the same volts that the 8350 needed for 4.8, but the heat isn't worth it.... it gets too hot for my taste and even at 5.1 it ran right at the border of my comfort zone during tests with spike temps hitting60C and steady temps in the low 50's.. so I backed down to 5ghz... The 8350 hummed along in the40's core temps even at the much higher voltage.


----------



## skysoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The VRM fan slot it has is a neat idea as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. 40mm fans seem rather tiny to me.
Click to expand...

The way it sets up makes that tiny fan blow right onto the VCORE 1 area and wash downwards, so really the small fan could outdo a large one pointed at it from further away. We shall see!


----------



## mus1mus

WIP -- overclocking restricted.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> [SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][URL=http://cdn.overclock.net/4/43/430cb7a0_IMG_0720.jpeg]http://cdn.overclock.net/4/43/430cb7a0_IMG_0720.jpeg[/URL][/SPOILER]
> 
> WIP -- overclocking restricted. [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif


awww, is it yours?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> awww, is it yours?


My wife's.









First born.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My wife's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First born.


congrats and enjoy,

well enjoy til they hit teenagers then all hell breaks loose lol


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well enjoy til they hit teenagers then all hell breaks loose lol


Yup that's when the cooling paste looses effect and you start going over the safety temps, till you overheat...

That said congrats, quite a cute one you got there, guess you one that "bin" lottery







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> congrats and enjoy,
> 
> well enjoy til they hit teenagers then all hell breaks loose lol


True. Well, all part of being a dad meguess...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yup that's when the cooling paste looses effect and you start going over the safety temps, till you overheat...
> 
> That said congrats, quite a cute one you got there, guess you one that "bin" lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lottery, hmm... She's secluded from the rest of the batch. Only one without an apparatus attached to her bodily parts. I'll take that. Yeah.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My wife's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First born.


Awesome. My two are grown up and both done with college. Thank Heaven!


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIP -- overclocking restricted.


Wow! A freshly baked infant!


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> @superstition 222 I can personally confirm what stilt said about voltage. My old 8350 was low leakage and took 1.55v to reach 4.8ghz via testing methods I use but my 9590 took only 1.464 to reach 5ghz but the heat and power draw are higher on the 9590 even though the voltage is lower. I can get 5.2ghz to work on my 9590 at the same volts that the 8350 needed for 4.8, but the heat isn't worth it.... it gets too hot for my taste and even at 5.1 it ran right at the border of my comfort zone during tests with spike temps hitting60C and steady temps in the low 50's.. so I backed down to 5ghz... The 8350 hummed along in the40's core temps even at the much higher voltage.


I have a cool and low leaking chip in my 8320e, but it also requires quite a bit of vcore for anything over 5ghz. It earned me some notoriety when I posted my Hyper 212 Evo cooling 1.55 vcore to safe temps.

@mus1mus Congrats on da baby! Hope to still see you in the forum.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Have you checked to see if they ever bothered to fix the 22.5 and higher multiplier boot bug?
> 
> I am so thankful Gigabyte took the time to release a new BIOS to improve compatibility with Gigabyte utilities!


I hadn't checked, but just did it for you. And YES, you can overclock past 4.4 without boot errors. Tried both 4.5 and 4.6. Included 2 reboots and 2 shut downs. No problem! CnQ "works" with the same bug that i have in udnervolting. The clock drops, but not the voltage. So i had to start IBT to take the screenshot with the high clock. Of course i don't plan to REALLY run stability test at 4.6 on a Scythe Katana 3.







But, we have a winner. You can overclock again on this.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lottery, hmm... She's secluded from the rest of the batch. Only one without an apparatus attached to her bodily parts. I'll take that. Yeah.


Congrats and may she have a long and healthy life!









A healthy constitution then. And a full term pregnancy i suppose? It looks likely.

*EDIT:*
P.S: With the standard IBT i always pass and temps are higher. I am going to re-download IBT AVX in case it got corrupted, otherwise, i will keep the normal IBT. Also, passed 1h OCCT's Linpack AVX, which uses 90% RAM and while doing the other things that make IBT AVX fail. So how the hell do i pass OCCT's Linpack, which also causes more heat and fail IBT AVX?

EDIT 2: Nope, failed again, while running it and watching a film, with 2 USB devices connected. That's it, i am ditching IBT AVX in favour or IBT non AVX (and keeping Prime, OCCT).


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My wife's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First born.


im confused and interested in that comment at the same time lol....i also will be a father in around 5 months....


----------



## Jakubek89

AAA... SORRY!!! I thought that I am in the different thread!!;/ ... I can not find way to delete this post







. Sorry! I will post it in the OC thread

Hi! Guys I can not find stable OC for my FX 8320







. I hope, that you will be able to help me with that. I went through guide on the beginning of this thread, but still have some issues. first things first:

My platform:
- chassis - Silentium PC Gladius M20 with 3x PWM FANs : Arctic F12 PWM Rev. 2
- CPU: AMD FX 8320 with aftermakret cooler: SilentiumPC Fortis 3 HE1425 v2
- PSU: OCZ SXS2 600W
- MOBO: ASUS M5A97 r2.0
- RAM: 2x Kingston 4GB 1333MHz DDR3 CL9
- Graphic card: MSI GTX 970 Overclocked as shown on the attached foto:


- gaming keybord and mouse (but not high end hardware - I would say they are rather standard one)
- 2 x USB 3.0 Unitek Y-3901
- 1 SSD : Sandisk Ultra II
- 2x HDD: Seagatate baracuda 7200 rpm 320gb + WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX 64MB cache SATA-600

well...and that is all.

I would like reach with my FX 8320 4,2 ghz level.

My current settings are presented on the attached screens:





I was testing CPU on Prime95 and after 3-4 minutes computer simple rebooted itself (without any blue screen or mobo sound warnings from attached speaker). Within those 3-4 minutes my temps reached 64 Celcius. So 1 degree below AMD recommended temperature.

I hope that more experienced forum users will help me to find stable OC for my FX 8320. If I have completely wrong settings in any field in AI tweaker or in advance section - please let me know. I am nooby, as it comes to BIOS OC so those values are based on couple tutorials form YT and guide on this thread.

The second question is, if prime95 is good program for stressing CPU. Maybe OCCt is better? Does any of those programs monitor and give you the feedback about reason of CPU instability? In order to find out why my CPU reboots?

Thanks for Help!!


----------



## miklkit

Well Mus is going to be sleep deprived for a while so I don't expect to see too much of him for a few months. Congratulations!

While your cooling seems to be adequate what are your temperatures? Can you download HWINFO64 and post a screenie?

Also IBT AVX from here will get us all on the same page. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## Jakubek89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> While your cooling seems to be adequate what are your temperatures? Can you download HWINFO64 and post a screenie?
> 
> Also IBT AVX from here will get us all on the same page. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


It was reply to my post? As it comes to temps it did not exceed 64 degree - i am using CPUID HWMonitor. As it comes to IBT AVX - I have never heard about this program? What is this for?
OCCT screens will not be sufficient?


----------



## Undervolter

Update to my previous post:

- IBT non AVX pass:



- IBT AVX pass:



- IBT AVX Fail:



With the exact same settings, without even rebooting and the same thing in 2 different motherboards. The "Fail" occurs always at the end of the 10th pass. Considering, that i passed 1h of OCCT Linpack AVX, i can only conclude that the IBT version of the 1st page, has a software bug (maybe related to old Linpack), that is triggered under some rare condition, which appears to happen to my rig. However, a test that is not repeatable, is of no value. For this, i ditch IBT AVX in favour of the simple IBT (plus Prime, OCCT and throwing in Overdrive for extra fun).

I post this, just in case this occurs to someone else and loses his mind trying to explain why he can't be stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIP -- overclocking restricted.


Congrats man! Best wishes for your family!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i said the same, but here i am, on my 3rd UD3P...At least, to tell the truth, it behaves EXACTLY as the Rev1.0, so from that point of view, i did well, because at least it's the "devil you know".
> 
> Good thing i bought the USB3 hub. At least now i can laugh at the issue. The odd thing that the problem affects only the USB3 header,both in rev1 and in rev2.1. The rear USB3 ports, work normally. Another hint that Gigabyte did something bad. Even more, since in VIA's website, there is no way to find VL805 drivers as drivers for motherboard USB. They only have them as PCI expansion card USB controller drivers. And haven't updated them in ages.
> 
> EDIT: Of course, in the future, i will avoid Gigabyte, unless i have positive proof that their BIOS works "normally".


Talking about USB 3.0, when i set the PCIe clock any higher than 100 my USB 3.0 doesn't work anymore, not one port is working and if i revert back to stock 100 MHz all is well.. My friend has the same board and the same drivers and he is running fine at 120 MHz of PCIe.. Strange.

Now you think, why is this so important? Well my good sir, when having a higher PCIe frequency you gain a couple of hundred points in Firestrike and in games it also makes a difference. I seen him hitting 300 points more in Firestrike graphics score adding 20 MHz to the PCIe.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Update to my previous post:
> 
> - IBT non AVX pass:
> 
> 
> 
> - IBT AVX pass:
> 
> 
> 
> - IBT AVX Fail:
> 
> 
> 
> With the exact same settings, without even rebooting and the same thing in 2 different motherboards. The "Fail" occurs always at the end of the 10th pass. Considering, that i passed 1h of OCCT Linpack AVX, i can only conclude that the IBT version of the 1st page, has a software bug (maybe related to old Linpack), that is triggered under some rare condition, which appears to happen to my rig. However, a test that is not repeatable, is of no value. For this, i ditch IBT AVX in favour of the simple IBT (plus Prime, OCCT and throwing in Overdrive for extra fun).
> 
> I post this, just in case this occurs to someone else and loses his mind trying to explain why he can't be stable.


that error can be got around by using ibt avx in admin mode with win 7 compatibility most times... try that and see if it works for you... it did for me.


----------



## strike105x

Phew, had some free time today and i finally finished setting up my account, i went ahead and used the FX club sig, hope there's no more requirements for it other then having an FX8300, and i'm welcomed to the club







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Update to my previous post:
> 
> - IBT non AVX pass:
> 
> 
> 
> - IBT AVX pass:
> 
> 
> 
> - IBT AVX Fail:
> 
> 
> 
> With the exact same settings, without even rebooting and the same thing in 2 different motherboards. The "Fail" occurs always at the end of the 10th pass. Considering, that i passed 1h of OCCT Linpack AVX, i can only conclude that the IBT version of the 1st page, has a software bug (maybe related to old Linpack), that is triggered under some rare condition, which appears to happen to my rig. However, a test that is not repeatable, is of no value. For this, i ditch IBT AVX in favour of the simple IBT (plus Prime, OCCT and throwing in Overdrive for extra fun).
> 
> I post this, just in case this occurs to someone else and loses his mind trying to explain why he can't be stable.


Strange, i don't have this problem. I can run IBT AVX for hours on end and i tried OCCT too without any problems for hours on end. But i agree that IBT AVX is an very poor stability program.. In the beginning i was stable for 20 runs on very high but i crashed as soon as i started playing a game.. When i tried OCCT and enabled AVX, i never have a problem. IBT is a fast way to see if you are semi stable and later run OCCT AVX for 1 hour. If you pass that you can say that you are "stable" Like i said before, there is no such thing as 100% stability with PC's and electricity, too many variables that can go wrong. I mean, i worked as a mechanic in a garage and te stuff we see from Mercedes, BMW etc. with all them electronics... the list is simply too long but i guess you understand my point.


----------



## xzamples

is it worth it to buy an FX-8350 / am3 mobo from the second market right now?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Strange, i don't have this problem. I can run IBT AVX for hours on end and i tried OCCT too without any problems for hours on end. But i agree that IBT AVX is an very poor stability program.. In the beginning i was stable for 20 runs on very high but i crashed as soon as i started playing a game.. When i tried OCCT and enabled AVX, i never have a problem. IBT is a fast way to see if you are semi stable and later run OCCT AVX for 1 hour. If you pass that you can say that you are "stable" Like i said before, there is no such thing as 100% stability with PC's and electricity, too many variables that can go wrong. I mean, i worked as a mechanic in a garage and te stuff we see from Mercedes, BMW etc. with all them electronics... the list is simply too long but i guess you understand my point.


To be honest all stability software to a certain extent aren't perfect, i had even with this rig multiple OC's that passed 10h+ only to fail after installing windows, and during the procedure of installing software, updates etc, that's why i kept saying that a fresh install of windows was the ultimate hurdle for for me







. Actually i noticed something else, windows 10 is a lot more sensible with OC's then any other previous operating system before it, the same was with my G3258 build, had it run fine at 4.2 on windows 8 and when switching to 10 i found out it wasn't as stable as i thought...


----------



## Chilipants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Update to my previous post:
> 
> With the exact same settings, without even rebooting and the same thing in 2 different motherboards. The "Fail" occurs always at the end of the 10th pass. Considering, that i passed 1h of OCCT Linpack AVX, i can only conclude that the IBT version of the 1st page, has a software bug (maybe related to old Linpack), that is triggered under some rare condition, which appears to happen to my rig. However, a test that is not repeatable, is of no value. For this, i ditch IBT AVX in favour of the simple IBT (plus Prime, OCCT and throwing in Overdrive for extra fun).
> 
> I post this, just in case this occurs to someone else and loses his mind trying to explain why he can't be stable.


I had the exact same issue about a year ago on my 8370E nothing would get it past the tenth run on IBT AVX at 5Ghz but the cpu would do OCCT Linpack fine and it even completed completed firestrike at 5.35Ghz with 1.525v.

With the IBT failures all was ok until the tenth run, there were no unusual readings in HWinfo64 throughout all the runs, temperatures, voltages etc all looked stable but come run ten right at the end it would fail.

Pretty sure I ran standard IBT as well with no issues but it was a long time ago now, seeing your post reminded me about it and thought Id let you know your not the only one to have seen this happen.

My mind was already lost so I just carried on


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Strange, i don't have this problem. I can run IBT AVX for hours on end and i tried OCCT too without any problems for hours on end. But i agree that IBT AVX is an very poor stability program.. In the beginning i was stable for 20 runs on very high but i crashed as soon as i started playing a game.. When i tried OCCT and enabled AVX, i never have a problem. IBT is a fast way to see if you are semi stable and later run OCCT AVX for 1 hour. If you pass that you can say that you are "stable" Like i said before, there is no such thing as 100% stability with PC's and electricity, too many variables that can go wrong. I mean, i worked as a mechanic in a garage and te stuff we see from Mercedes, BMW etc. with all them electronics... the list is simply too long but i guess you understand my point.


I didn't use to have this problem either. So i am pretty sure it's a software bug, which wouldn't be the first one, considering that in IBT you get negative values, yet it tells you "success". So, there is either something going on with the fact that i use a "special" Windows update pack (without telemetry and crap) or, most likely, some program i run or something i have installed that i didn't have before and makes IBT go bananas. But finding exactly what, is like a needle in a haystack.

The non AVX version, i can run it again and again and again and i always pass it. So the problem is with the Linpack version of the AVX and something that i run on my PC.

Like you say, OCCT's AVX didn't give me any trouble either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilipants*
> I had the exact same issue about a year ago on my 8370E nothing would get it past the tenth run on IBT AVX at 5Ghz but the cpu would do OCCT Linpack fine and it even completed completed firestrike at 5.35Ghz with 1.525v.
> 
> With the IBT failures all was ok until the tenth run, there were no unusual readings in HWinfo64 throughout all the runs, temperatures, voltages etc all looked stable but come run ten right at the end it would fail.
> 
> Pretty sure I ran standard IBT as well with no issues but it was a long time ago now, seeing your post reminded me about it and thought Id let you know your not the only one to have seen this happen.
> 
> My mind was already lost so I just carried on biggrin.gif


Well, thanks, at least now i know i am not crazy!







I even passed 14h of Prime95 with 8GB RAM used for crying out loud. And my Windows installation is a few days old.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> is it worth it to buy an FX-8350 / am3 mobo from the second market right now?


I 'd wait for after Zen launch. All FX related prices should drop hard.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I didn't use to have this problem either. So i am pretty sure it's a software bug, which wouldn't be the first one, considering that in IBT you get negative values, yet it tells you "success". So, there is either something going on with the fact that i use a "special" Windows update pack (without telemetry and crap) or, most likely, some program i run or something i have installed that i didn't have before and makes IBT go bananas. But finding exactly what, is like a needle in a haystack.
> 
> The non AVX version, i can run it again and again and again and i always pass it. So the problem is with the Linpack version of the AVX and something that i run on my PC.
> 
> Like you say, OCCT's AVX didn't give me any trouble either.
> Well, thanks, at least now i know i am not crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even passed 14h of Prime95 with 8GB RAM used for crying out loud. And my Windows installation is a few days old.


Like I said earlier, running it in win 7 compatibility mode/admin worked to solve that issue for me. the error is only a "unexpected linepack stop" error... nothing to worry about as long as all the numbers in the output column are all the same.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Like I said earlier, running it in win 7 compatibility mode/admin worked to solve that issue for me. the error is only a "unexpected linepack stop" error... nothing to worry about as long as all the numbers in the output column are all the same.


I already run it with admin priviledges. Well, your explanation makes me more optimistic, still, this is buggy behaviour.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Update to my previous post:
> 
> - IBT non AVX pass:
> 
> 
> 
> - IBT AVX pass:
> 
> 
> 
> - IBT AVX Fail:
> 
> 
> 
> With the exact same settings, without even rebooting and the same thing in 2 different motherboards. The "Fail" occurs always at the end of the 10th pass. Considering, that i passed 1h of OCCT Linpack AVX, i can only conclude that the IBT version of the 1st page, has a software bug (maybe related to old Linpack), that is triggered under some rare condition, which appears to happen to my rig. However, a test that is not repeatable, is of no value. For this, i ditch IBT AVX in favour of the simple IBT (plus Prime, OCCT and throwing in Overdrive for extra fun).
> 
> I post this, just in case this occurs to someone else and loses his mind trying to explain why he can't be stable.


RUN IBT as administrator.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Like I said earlier, running it in win 7 compatibility mode/admin worked to solve that issue for me. the error is only a "unexpected linepack stop" error... nothing to worry about as long as all the numbers in the output column are all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I already run it with admin priviledges. Well, your explanation makes me more optimistic, still, this is buggy behaviour.
Click to expand...

It happens to me too sometimes with perfectly stable settings. Its a bug in the code.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> RUN IBT as administrator.


I already do:



Quote:


> It happens to me too sometimes with perfectly stable settings. Its a bug in the code.


Well, the funny thing is, the non AVX IBT, actually causes a bit higher temp on my machine and it's bug free. I 've ran it 3 times and all times i passed. OK, it's slower, but at this point, it's more reliable for me...


----------



## Vrbaa

Can anyone explain me this, please? smile.gif

With my old love ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3, I have achieved 5GHz, boot into windows wiithout problems and made validation. But now, with Sabertooth R2.0 this is not possible and I need higher voltage to get 5GHz. I tried all possible combinations in Bios, but unsuccessfully.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I already do:


Compatibility for Windows XP Service Pack 2?

OS may be in need of a certain update.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Can anyone explain me this, please? smile.gif
> 
> With my old love ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3, I have achieved 5GHz, boot into windows wiithout problems and made validation. But now, with Sabertooth R2.0 this is not possible and I need higher voltage to get 5GHz. I tried all possible combinations in Bios, but unsuccessfully.


Why would you even worry about validation frequencies? They don't matter here nor to your daily task. Opt for the maximum stable clocks.

Just a one-off, the kitty is very precise with Voltages. Your old board may be feeding the chip more than it shows. Unless you have the same CPU, board may be the issue.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Compatibility for Windows XP Service Pack 2?
> 
> OS may be in need of a certain update.


You mean to set it to run with compatibility to SP2? Meh, i don't know, it's supposed to be released well after Win7 was released and in the past i was running it like that... It could be a Windows update, but on paper i am running all Win updates up to July 2016, minus the telemetry ones. Everything else works. For all i know, this can be a software conflict with a kernel driver. At this point, i 've lost days trying to run every other verification program i know, so i won't sweat further about it. I will be running the non AVX IBT until i have something change and i can feel that the AVX version gives repeatable results again.


----------



## hawker-gb

Compatibility mode Windows 7 is key for IBT.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Compatibility mode Windows 7 is key for IBT.


Run it for compatibility mode for Win7, while i run Win7?

Ok, so i have one suggestion to run as XP SP2 and one as Win7. Ok, when i will have more time and will, i will try both, but i am not in any hurry at this point. Thanks though.


----------



## Johan45

Don't think you'll find Wi7 as an option when running Win 7


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Don't think you'll find Wi7 as an option when running Win 7


It's hilarious, but this option actually does exist... Don't ask me why...







But i am not testing anytime soon, i actually want the PC to run for ME just for a change and i have doubts that this is the problem, cause i 've nerver ran in compatibility before and didn't have problem. I also don't have problem with non AVX IBT. So if it was a problem of the ibt.exe, it would manifest in the non AVX IBT too. This leaves us with linpack version problem. Anyway, at some point i will run them.

EDIT:

Failed 2/2





No biggie, the simple IBT works for me.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's hilarious, but this option actually does exist... Don't ask me why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i am not testing anytime soon, i actually want the PC to run for ME just for a change and i have doubts that this is the problem, cause i 've nerver ran in compatibility before and didn't have problem. I also don't have problem with non AVX IBT. So if it was a problem of the ibt.exe, it would manifest in the non AVX IBT too. This leaves us with linpack version problem. Anyway, at some point i will run them.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Failed 2/2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No biggie, the simple IBT works for me.


It's all good man, AVX works excellent too, just see if the numbers match, it's a software bug that needs admin priviliges to tell you you're stable. Weird, it massacres your CPU for minutes and then a simple message needs admin priv to show









Anyway, I've got a problem.

What could cause a system that passed 30 very high avx runs one day, to not pass anywhere between 2-7 passess other day, then suddenly pass all 10, then again can't pass 2? I'm in bed now, been awake for more than 35 hrs straight, but the first thing I'm going to do is to check if I moved the DIMMs a bit. This has got me insane today, I was rock stable and now I can fail at any point. Really frustrating. Temps are fine, better than they used to be since I lapped the CPU, and after lapping it also passed 2x10 very high.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> It's all good man, AVX works excellent too, just see if the numbers match, it's a software bug that needs admin priviliges to tell you you're stable. Weird, it massacres your CPU for minutes and then a simple message needs admin priv to show


It's running with admin privileges (see screens).


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> It's all good man, AVX works excellent too, just see if the numbers match, it's a software bug that needs admin priviliges to tell you you're stable. Weird, it massacres your CPU for minutes and then a simple message needs admin priv to show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've got a problem.
> 
> What could cause a system that passed 30 very high avx runs one day, to not pass anywhere between 2-7 passess other day, then suddenly pass all 10, then again can't pass 2? I'm in bed now, been awake for more than 35 hrs straight, but the first thing I'm going to do is to check if I moved the DIMMs a bit. This has got me insane today, I was rock stable and now I can fail at any point. Really frustrating. Temps are fine, better than they used to be since I lapped the CPU, and after lapping it also passed 2x10 very high.


I'm far from being an expert but it sounds like a voltage variation.


----------



## KGB1st




----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I'm far from being an expert but it sounds like a voltage variation.


Could you explain what you mean?









Edit: I think you're right. My IBT AVX very high doesn't get the LLC to get me those 1.476V that it used to, now it goes up to 1.464V and I can't maintain stability with that voltage. Wonder why it changed since the volts are the same, manually set in the BIOS, also the LLC level is set too... what the...


----------



## Johan45

dID YOU TRY GIVING THE VOLTAGE A BUMP. uNLESS YOU CHANGED THE bios THEN i DON'T KNOW WHY llc WOULD BEHAVE DIFFERENTLY BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS SO ADD A VOLTAGE BUMP OR RAISE LLC ONE LEVEL


----------



## tashcz

Raising LLC one level would make a mess, I'll try increasing the voltage by one move and see what happens







Anyway used it for 2-3 days like this without problems, games like Division/GTA V haven't crashed or anything after couple of hrs gameplay. But still, want that IBT stability I had.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Could you explain what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think you're right. My IBT AVX very high doesn't get the LLC to get me those 1.476V that it used to, now it goes up to 1.464V and I can't maintain stability with that voltage. Wonder why it changed since the volts are the same, manually set in the BIOS, also the LLC level is set too... what the...


I had something somewhat similar happen to me now when performing various tests, i was passing intense stress testing in the over 10 hours range but could fail at simpler tasks, in the end i finally figured it out it was the voltage. You know how voltage is not stable and has small variations, and llc is basically used to reduce the negative increments in that variation. Another thing to add is that heavy load causes the maximum voltage to be supplied to the cpu probably due to high demand, but once that load lessens so does the variation tightness lessens. So in my case while i had enough voltage for full load, even on ultra high llc settings the variation caused instabilities in sudden utilization peaks of cpu usage, thus freezing, and well after experimenting some more i guess its easier for me now to notice voltage issues. I probably got the terminology wrong, sorry, English is not my main language, but i hope it was enough to get my point across.


----------



## tashcz

Sure man I know










Thing is it really changed, without touching anything the max voltage during the same test got less than it used to be.

Here's another one:

Do you guys use LLC to push up your volts during load, or to reduce them to the minimum value needed to pass?


----------



## Johan45

I use LLC to stabilize voltage under load to what I set in bios. The voltage swing can cause instability at times So if I set 1.48 in BIOS I get as close to 1.48 under load as I can


----------



## strike105x

In my case its to get the bear minimum to pass, sort of, you know how some people are very sensitive to refresh rates? I'm sensitive sort of to system responsiveness, so after getting the enough to pass i adjust more if it feels like it should respond better.

Edit: damn I can't wait to say goodbye to my crappy phone... Took me 3 tries to fix the broken response which mistakenly got posted...


----------



## miklkit

It's all about heat management for me and less LLC = less heat. So some vdroop is perfectly acceptable. If it usually runs at 1.524v a drop to 1.512v at 100% loads is fine.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Sure man I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is it really changed, without touching anything the max voltage during the same test got less than it used to be.
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> Do you guys use LLC to push up your volts during load, or to reduce them to the minimum value needed to pass?


BIOS'es have been known to slowly corrupt. Often times if I get instability I can't explain a BIOS flash will fix it for me.


----------



## KGB1st

Can somebody tell me about difference when I overclock my system by bus ratio or only by cpu ratio? Only voltages interests me. When I overclock system by cpus ration I must increase cpu power, so if I begin overlock by bus - I must increase bus voltage?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> Can somebody tell me about difference when I overclock my system by bus ratio or only by cpu ratio? Only voltages interests me. When I overclock system by cpus ration I must increase cpu power, so if I begin overlock by bus - I must increase bus voltage?


Overclocking your base clock increases the clock speed of everything attached to the base clock. So Hyper Transport, CPU-NB and memory speeds will all be effected by a change in base clock speeds.
Multiplier only effects the speeds of the CPU cores.

Depending on the CPU and how it responds a Multiplier only Overclock may need less VCore and be easier to stabilise.
But another CPU might respond differently and prefer a bus+multi OC.
a Bus+Multi OC becomes useful when you are trying to overclock the memory controller and RAM once you have figured out a ball park for your CPU only OC.


----------



## KGB1st

I asked about it because I saw history of overclock results and top of them have 2 ways: overlock by cpu ratio and by bus ratio. At first it has big cpu voltage, at second - more weak cpu ratio(x13) and weak cpu power(1.3). But very high bus freq. So I need to know Are we must increase bus voltage when overclock by high bus ratio or not?)


----------



## tashcz

What do you mean by bus voltage?


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Overclocking your base clock increases the clock speed of everything attached to the base clock. So Hyper Transport, CPU-NB and memory speeds will all be effected by a change in base clock speeds.
> Multiplier only effects the speeds of the CPU cores.
> 
> Depending on the CPU and how it responds a Multiplier only Overclock may need less VCore and be easier to stabilise.
> But another CPU might respond differently and prefer a bus+multi OC.
> a Bus+Multi OC becomes useful when you are trying to overclock the memory controller and RAM once you have figured out a ball park for your CPU only OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What do you mean by bus voltage?


CPU-NB


----------



## miklkit

Eh? Not Front Side Bus?


----------



## tashcz

For high clocks, we all almost max out our CPU/NB voltage, but that's independant of the voltage needed for the CPU to operate. In both cases, you will need almost the same ammount of vcore for the stabile overclock.

What most of us do, is get the most stable overclock we can get with the multiplier, and then up the bus a bit. It's mostly for "collecting what's left" for the almost same voltage and power, just pushing it a bit further. Some also lower the multiplier by one and then go with FSB of 205MHz+. Each chip acts differently, it's a lot of trial and error until you find out what suits you best.

If you overclock just by FSB, you'll need to underclock a bunch of stuff manally so FSB corrects it to right values, like RAM,NB,HT link etc.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For high clocks, we all almost max out our CPU/NB voltage, but that's independant of the voltage needed for the CPU to operate. In both cases, you will need almost the same ammount of vcore for the stabile overclock.
> 
> What most of us do, is get the most stable overclock we can get with the multiplier, and then up the bus a bit. It's mostly for "collecting what's left" for the almost same voltage and power, just pushing it a bit further. Some also lower the multiplier by one and then go with FSB of 205MHz+. Each chip acts differently, it's a lot of trial and error until you find out what suits you best.
> 
> If you overclock just by FSB, you'll need to underclock a bunch of stuff manally so FSB corrects it to right values, like RAM,NB,HT link etc.


Boards act differently, too. My UD3P has different quirks than the CHFZ. One thing the UD3P likes to do is ignore custom settings in the NB/HT if one raises the BCLK. However, it does seem* to have tighter LLC than the CHFZ's "Very High" when set to Medium - at the cost of high VRM temps. I just replaced the thermal pad with an Arctic and it has helped but the VRMs are still getting too hot. I have the CPU at 5 GHz and just running the AMD Blender 200 samples gets them to 70C in a cool room, with a 140mm fan blowing at a 45 degree angle onto/through the sink.







I don't even want to think about what Prime will do.

*It probably just has less precise sensors because it seems to need more VCore than the CHFZ, and more CPU NB.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For high clocks, we all almost max out our CPU/NB voltage, but that's independant of the voltage needed for the CPU to operate. In both cases, you will need almost the same ammount of vcore for the stabile overclock.
> 
> What most of us do, is get the most stable overclock we can get with the multiplier, and then up the bus a bit. It's mostly for "collecting what's left" for the almost same voltage and power, just pushing it a bit further. Some also lower the multiplier by one and then go with FSB of 205MHz+. Each chip acts differently, it's a lot of trial and error until you find out what suits you best.
> 
> If you overclock just by FSB, you'll need to underclock a bunch of stuff manally so FSB corrects it to right values, like RAM,NB,HT link etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Boards act differently, too. My UD3P has different quirks than the CHFZ. One thing the UD3P likes to do is ignore custom settings in the NB/HT if one raises the BCLK. However, it does seem* to have tighter LLC than the CHFZ's "Very High" when set to Medium - at the cost of high VRM temps. I just replaced the thermal pad with an Arctic and it has helped but the VRMs are still getting too hot. I have the CPU at 5 GHz and just running the AMD Blender 200 samples gets them to 70C in a cool room, with a 140mm fan blowing at a 45 degree angle onto/through the sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to think about what Prime will do.
> 
> *It probably just has less precise sensors because it seems to need more VCore than the CHFZ, and more CPU NB.
Click to expand...

The CHV under reports those voltages compared to other boards.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Boards act differently, too. My UD3P has different quirks than the CHFZ. One thing the UD3P likes to do is ignore custom settings in the NB/HT if one raises the BCLK. However, it does seem* to have tighter LLC than the CHFZ's "Very High" when set to Medium - at the cost of high VRM temps. I just replaced the thermal pad with an Arctic and it has helped but the VRMs are still getting too hot. I have the CPU at 5 GHz and just running the AMD Blender 200 samples gets them to 70C in a cool room, with a 140mm fan blowing at a 45 degree angle onto/through the sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to think about what Prime will do.
> 
> *It probably just has less precise sensors because it seems to need more VCore than the CHFZ, and more CPU NB.


I know a few that's actually RMA'ed their Gigabyte boards simply because the VRM's were getting hot as in you could fry bacon on them.
Not saying every one is like that, Asus has their fair share of problems too but hot running VRM's seems to be a common issue with them.


----------



## KGB1st

I've 5GHz on 8350 by cpu ratio and result temerature is very high. But my system's stable on 1.55V. 1.55V it's result of DIGI+ canculation. In my BIOS profile I use 1.48+ DIGI profile extreme. I think if I can use bus clock - it's lower my temperature. But on sabertooth we've a problem. Top memory speed's 1.8GHz


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> I've 5GHz on 8350 by cpu ratio and result temerature is very high. But my system's stable on 1.55V. 1.55V it's result of DIGI+ canculation. In my BIOS profile I use 1.48+ DIGI profile extreme. I think if I can use bus clock - it's lower my temperature. But on sabertooth we've a problem. Top memory speed's 1.8GHz


The small amount of testing I did with the ASUS Crosshair board... I'd stick with Very High LLC not the highest level.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The small amount of testing I did with the ASUS Crosshair board... I'd stick with Very High LLC not the highest level.


I know that extreme profile of LLC's very agressive option but only this feature can guarantee 100% stability when system fully loads.
But one I not tested, increasing VDDA voltage with other LLC profiles... Maybe I can to watch sometime for this test in the future.


----------



## mus1mus

VDDA Helps on high OCs. Try values like 2.6, 2.7, and 2.8 max for 5GHz.

LLC needs to be observed. High and Very High for Asus Boards. Vcore needs to be monitored when dealing with LLC.

A workaround is to monitor the VCore value reported within Windows using your current LLC Level and try to emulate that using lower levels. VCore in the BIOS must be adjusted to compensate.

In my experience, LLC Levels do not guarantee stability. It's VCore. Also, in ASUS boards, Vcore frequency adds in to the equation to stabilize the VCore Values. Again, this needs to be played with.


----------



## strike105x

Speaking of asus and llc i do got to ask a question, with llc set to high i can only take voltage up to 1.32v, i need to set it to ultra high for more, is that normal?


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> VDDA Helps on high OCs. Try values like 2.6, 2.7, and 2.8 max for 5GHz.
> 
> LLC needs to be observed. High and Very High for Asus Boards.


I have been acted according to your instructions and make LLC down from extreme to 1 level down, I can tell that I see that temperature slightly decreased, voltages have been decreas too. Now I make some test in burn and see that temperature isn't growing too fast, although still committed to the its limit..


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Speaking of asus and llc i do got to ask a question, with llc set to high i can only take voltage up to 1.32v, i need to set it to ultra high for more, is that normal?


I and most others use ultra high, second from highest. Seems to give a bit more volts over set frequency, and doesn't overshoot like the extreme.


----------



## KGB1st

I've good result on 5.0GHz, can I overclock by bus as additional for more better result or don't to do that?


----------



## tashcz

First of all, you are running standard IBT without AVX. Go to the first page of this thread and download the AVX version.

Second of all, none of us use standard as testing method. We all use Very high. Also, post an image of your HWinfo/HWmonitor so we can see the temps and whats going on with the system.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> 
> I've good result on 5.0GHz, can I overclock by bus as additional for more better result or don't to do that?


dont want to piss on your parade but you have done things a little wrong

1st one is you are using wrong version of IBT, pls use the version on the first page f this thread

2nd one is you have only done a standard run, it needs to be either very high or mximum


----------



## tashcz

Lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Lol


ninja


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I know a few that's actually RMA'ed their Gigabyte boards simply because the VRM's were getting hot as in you could fry bacon on them.
> Not saying every one is like that, Asus has their fair share of problems too but hot running VRM's seems to be a common issue with them.


I wuz one of those who RMA'd a UD3 R3 because the VRMs got too hot. They RMA'd it and actually gave me a brand new R4 before they were even in the stores yet. It throttled at stock because the bios forgot to make the cpu cooler fan spin.


----------



## superstition222

You must be very persuasive. I couldn't get them to even check their BIOS to verify the multiplier boot bug.

Did that stick-on sink help with the VRM temperature?


----------



## miklkit

Stick on? I laid that copper one on top of the R4 heat sink to show the difference in size.

I used 2 aftermarket heat sinks and the heat pipe made maybe 5C difference, but that was before I learned the trick of removing the I/O panel for better air flow over the VRMs.

Persuasive? Methinks when we started talking class action lawsuit it got their attention.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> You must be very persuasive. I couldn't get them to even check their BIOS to verify the multiplier boot bug.
> 
> Did that stick-on sink help with the VRM temperature?


I read recently that you changed thermal pad too. I think that there isn't much else you can do for the VRM, except maybe from cutting a hole in the right case panel to mount a fan there to blow on the back of socket. I think that at this point you 're better off concentrating your efforts in general case cooling. In my case, thermal pad + VRM fan + socket fan worked miracles for the Asrock 970 Extreme, but i was operating low voltages-clocks. In your case, if you run at 220W+, i think it's quite probable that the VRM heatsink simply can't improve much, due to reaching thermal collapse point. There simply isn't enough metal there to dissipate so much heat. So maybe it's better to try to cool off the case and indirectly the motherboard itself (NB too).


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I read recently that you changed thermal pad too. I think that there isn't much else you can do for the VRM, except maybe from cutting a hole in the right case panel to mount a fan there to blow on the back of socket. I think that at this point you 're better off concentrating your efforts in general case cooling.


I could have used a better pad. The Arctic is only rated for 6. The top-end Fujipoly is rated for 17. The removed pad was also 1mm and the replacement is .5mm so I hope I'm getting good enough contact with every VRM.

But I didn't want to spend the money since it has a high shipping cost as well as a high price. Arctic is what Micro Center had. If I had felt the VRM temps would have been dramatically improved with the Fujipoly I would have gone for it but I think it would benefit only a better board like a Crosshair that has more VRM area/strength.

I've done a lot of testing since I got this board. The heat is highly concentrated with the VRM sink area and needs to be strongly dealt with. General case cooling isn't very relevant. Just turning up the RPMs on the VRM cooling fan and positioning it better (closer is generally better, as is a roughly 45 degree angle) makes the most difference. I've had a 140mm fan behind the board since day 1. I have a case with flexible enough panels. I leave a gap on the top and just use one thumbscrew at the bottom to keep the panel in place.

It will be interesting to see if the new pad has helped with the temp range I was getting at lower clocks. I went right to 5 GHz when I put the system back together and the VRMs can't handle that. I was getting random freezes even with the Ryzen Blender running 200 samples, using The Stilt's more demanding custom builds. The UD3P is definitely VRM limited. I haven't done much VRM temp testing/monitoring since I reassembled the system yesterday. I just wanted to get scores for Ryzen Blender and such. But I want to verify those score gap patterns with a much less aggressive clock and 2133 CAS 9-11-10 RAM.


----------



## zulk

Hiya guys, I recently got a board from my friend, an asus crosshair IV extreme, the thing is I was wondering if it would be worthwhile getting to buy an fx 9xxx cpu and play around with it, will it work so far on the asus website its only listed that an 8150 will work, but I have come across a few sites that vishera will work just fine as well, any thoughts







?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Hiya guys, I recently got a board from my friend, an asus crosshair IV extreme, the thing is I was wondering if it would be worthwhile getting to buy an fx 9xxx cpu and play around with it, will it work so far on the asus website its only listed that an 8150 will work, but I have come across a few sites that vishera will work just fine as well, any thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


The Extreme should be fine power wise but I'm not sure if the latest Bios will recognize the 9xxx. There's a link in my sig to the Official CHIV F/Extreme Thread. Take some time and read through it (I know, a lot of reading) but there is some real good info/links in there as well as the later area containing more info on those OCing the 8350 which may be of use.

Iirc only the power saving features may not have complete usability without a small work around (also found in there). It involves MsTweaker.


----------



## Chilipants

I did a quick and unusual fix for my vrm temps, I could if I wanted water cool them but I find my ell cheapo solution works great, once I got over the thought of putting a piece of a Dell in there.
Its an old 80 mm fan blowing in from the top rear exhaust, airflow is directed by the aforementioned piece of sh.., sorry Dell and exhausted through the top of the case by a couple of 120mm, odd but it works fine.

heres piccy of the offending part.


----------



## superstition222

When I first cooled my 8320E on air I made a shroud to direct air into the cooler and out the back. I jury-rigged three fans to the 140mm Zalman dual tower I got super-cheap from Newegg.

However, that cooler is pure evilness when coupled with Liquid Pro. The Liquid Pro fused the lapped CPU to the lapped cooler. The terrible mounting system of the Zalman cooler broke, causing one of the bolts to not turn. And it was the one that was at the worst possible point in the case, in terms of being able to reach it. Ended up almost tearing the cooler out of the case. It crumpled and the CPU was destroyed because too many pins were mashed. A 3000 grit polished cooler and CPU bit the dust because I saved some money on a Newegg "deal". *Just get a Noctua.*

The board somehow survived but I noticed when I put my 8370E back in that the corner of the CPU socket where the bolt got stuck is smashed down some. This is causing the thermal paste on the CPU to not spread to that corner which explains why I got such poor coverage last time I set up the system. So, I tried putting a bigger blob more toward that corner. I removed the waterblock and saw that it did cover the whole CPU but there was way too much (too thick) in some areas and a large area lower on the CPU that was making very good contact. So I used less and put it even more toward that corner. Ironically, it looks like liquid metal is my best bet with a bent socket because a thick layer of that transmits heat a lot better than a thick layer of polymer TIM.









But, fortunately I suppose, the board is heavily VRM limited. My CPU temps are really good. VRM temps aren't. So there is, at least, no need to bother with liquid metal (and its love of drying out when exposed to copper) again. Also, ironically, the contact I had made with the lapped 8320E, Liquid Pro, and lapped Zalman was basically perfect.

update: It looks like the new thermal pad has not helped VRM temps. Literally have hit 68C at just 4.4 GHz with only 1.344-1.368 vcore (1.332 CPU NB) already with Prime. Terrible. CPU, meanwhile, is a whole 29C average and a whopping 31.9C peak.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> First of all, you are running standard IBT without AVX. Go to the first page of this thread and download the AVX version.
> 
> Second of all, none of us use standard as testing method. We all use Very high. Also, post an image of your HWinfo/HWmonitor so we can see the temps and whats going on with the system.


Hello. Thanks for advice. I downloaded this utility and test in hight mode and get this results. When I tested I used extreme profile for LLC, overclocked only by core multipler ratio, total freq @5GHz I can't finished this test, because got increased temperature in CPU MB section


----------



## tashcz

Why did you cut us out on the temps and other stuff?

Man, this is like a facebook girl showing only her face. We really just want to give best advice here. If you're going really high temps, we can help you. If you're unstable, we will help you. But have a bit of faith and show us the 10-run very high ibt run with an open HWinfo/monitor screen and all the values it gives.

I too am not proud of my temps but it's best AIO can do right now, when I get EK watercooling I'll get it, right now it's what it is.

From what I see, you have a massive voltage overshoot. I used my Aura like that, to keep temps low when idling, and it's not good to do that. Have 1.524V under load and 1.464V while idle. I would leave my PC doing nothing for 15-20 minutes, go to eat and a windows error screen telling me the system has rebooted would show up.

What you want is to have a minimal difference between idle voltage and load voltage. 5GHz requires almost same voltage while idle and while stress testing. Right now, while doing nothing, I'm sitting at 1.428-1.44V and while stress testing I'm getting 1.464V to peaks of 1.476. That's a small difference you'd need to get. Because you never know when an error could occur.

I was also stable while running IBT AVX but just simple windows being open for minutes would crash my system.

Use ultra high LLC, not the highest value, pull your volts up a bit and try to correct that.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Use ultra high LLC, not the highest value, pull your volts up a bit and try to correct that.


After BIOS updated I found that my profiles was deleted. I've normal voltages and LLC profile yesterday :\ Today I began from the beginning, from extreme LLC and 1.4625V
I did't known about that differences with voltages it's a bad situation for CPU.. What you say about 2.56V on VDDA?


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, basicly while setting LLC you have to go from the middle setting and advance to higher ones. Even if it overshoots once, and your IBT AVX stable, you just pull your LLC down a bit, and increase the voltage, since LLC alone gives a boost to the voltage even at boot up.

Take your time







Don't worry about BIOS profiles, I know it can frustrate you, but once you know your BIOS and board, it will take you less than 5 minutes to set everything up. Just don't use extreme setting on LLC, it will get your voltage too much higher than needed at load and at idle you will have too little voltage. Ultra high works for like 90% of us.

I haven't played much with VDDA, I think I just went for it and added voltage till it got purple. But as some people say, VDDA can help at high overclocks. Those "secondary" voltages, if I may call them that, don't produce much heat so you can almost max them out for stability. But as always, it's a good thing to experiment. Feel free to set your VDDA to 2.7V, or even 2.8, it's no problem. Just try to get the least voltage fluctiation on stress testing and idle, and give us the whole result page, whole page of HWinfo and IBT. We won't judge you for temps, don't worry


----------



## mirzet1976

I did not see some benefit from VDDA over 2.5-2.8V when I OC, I put VDDA under 2.4V.

4.8GHz - IBT AVX Very High - VDDA 2.375V



5GHz - IBT AVX Custom 14GB - VDDA 2.388V



5.1GHz - IBT AVX High - VDDA 2.308V


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> don't worry


I'm set my old setting and tested my system and have seen in stability at 10 times in hight stress test. Thank you for your tips again.

I tried to start my system at 5.4 GHz but can't it.
Not when used core or bus clock multiplers, not with low voltage, not with high voltage. System is hangs when try to start it's better what I see..


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 4.8GHz - IBT AVX Very High - VDDA 2.375V


you have have 70+ temps at EKWB







I haven't more than 48-49 after 10 timers at @5GHz near same voltages


----------



## mirzet1976

what this part of the image represents where is the rest IBT AVX -Stress level. Yes 70°C on 5.1GHZ and 1.608V


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> you have have 70+ temps at EKWB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't more than 48-49 after 10 timers at @5GHz near same voltages


you need to do decent screenshots, pls include full hwinfo64 for temps, then at least we know the score...for all we know you could be lying to us its easy to cut it out like you have done and claim something

by the way we have seen a few people fabricating stories im not saying you are cheating just giving out some advice


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> I'm set my old setting and tested my system and have seen in stability at 10 times in hight stress test. Thank you for your tips again.
> 
> I tried to start my system at 5.4 GHz but can't it.
> Not when used core or bus clock multiplers, not with low voltage, not with high voltage. System is hangs when try to start it's better what I see..


5.4GHz is really a lot, most systems won't even boot after 5.2GHz. Cooling usually has nothing to do with it, it's just a chip limit. Or your mobo doesn't allow you to supply that much voltage to the CPU and less voltage won't make it boot.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> 5.4GHz is really a lot, most systems won't even boot after 5.2GHz. Cooling usually has nothing to do with it, it's just a chip limit. Or your mobo doesn't allow you to supply that much voltage to the CPU and less voltage won't make it boot.


Yes it's. Motherboard says at 1.64+ that it's high voltage) Okay.. Half year before I dreamed of such frequencies. Maximum stable freq for me was @4.6, at 1.4v+ Air cooling it's bad cooling for overclocked system. I learned from personal experience.. a lot of noise and little help.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> you need to do decent screenshots, pls include full hwinfo64 for temps, then at least we know the score...for all we know you could be lying to us its easy to cut it out like you have done and claim something
> 
> by the way we have seen a few people fabricating stories im not saying you are cheating just giving out some advice


You can down CPU-NB Voltage and have fun)


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> 5.4GHz is really a lot, most systems won't even boot after 5.2GHz. Cooling usually has nothing to do with it, it's just a chip limit. Or your mobo doesn't allow you to supply that much voltage to the CPU and less voltage won't make it boot.


you just contradicted what you said in the same post how can it be a chip limit if the board cant supply higher voltage? Most people run out of voltage before 5.2 if they are aiming for stable anyway....also if cooling has nothing to do with it can you explain people on ln2 pushing insane volts and clocks?


----------



## miklkit

Yes, as Gertruude says, please show us what you've got. Brag about it! But show us something vaguely like this.


----------



## strike105x

Btw you guys said that 4.8-4.9ghz is the limit on the m5a99fx pro r2.0, what is that based on? Voltage output? Survey results? Just curious on what is the limiting factor







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> But, fortunately I suppose, the board is heavily VRM limited. My CPU temps are really good. VRM temps aren't. So there is, at least, no need to bother with liquid metal (and its love of drying out when exposed to copper) again. Also, ironically, the contact I had made with the lapped 8320E, Liquid Pro, and lapped Zalman was basically perfect.
> 
> update: It looks like the new thermal pad has not helped VRM temps. Literally have hit 68C at just 4.4 GHz with only 1.344-1.368 vcore (1.332 CPU NB) already with Prime. Terrible. CPU, meanwhile, is a whole 29C average and a whopping 31.9C peak.


68C is your VRM temp at 4.4? That's not too bad, considering that on the rev1.0 i was getting 70C at summer at 4.0Ghz. If you didn't have the rev2.0 bug, you could at least run 4.5-4.6 with relative comfort. I mean, let's say VRM would go to 80C. That's not too bad. After all, this is an 80 EUR motherboard. It's sold at the same price as the Asrock 970 Extreme3, which is a total fluke in comparison.

I 'd be happy even with 4.4 at this point. Consider that there have been several MSI 970 Gaming owners here that couldn't move past 4Ghz and their motherboards are more expensive. If i were you and wanted a better overclocking shot, if you don't intend to jump to Zen, i 'd buy an ASUS 970 AURA while i still can. Bang for buck, it's a very good deal for an overclocker who wants to go to 4.6 with relative ease. With your added effort, you 'd probably go higher for daily use.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> you just contradicted what you said in the same post how can it be a chip limit if the board cant supply higher voltage? Most people run out of voltage before 5.2 if they are aiming for stable anyway....also if cooling has nothing to do with it can you explain people on ln2 pushing insane volts and clocks?


You really seem like you don't like me. All your posts in this thread are aimed at flaming others words and nothing else. You haven't given a single contribution to this thread, but yet you continue to argue about what people say.

Please, you who has not enough words to even finish a full thought, what does "they run out of voltage mean"?

Yet again, you haven't read my whole post nor tried to understand it. Both the CPU and the motherboard can limit you in certain ways. Do you know the meaning of the word OR that I have used in my sentance? If you use that word, you can't contradict your thought, so please, stop your nonsence.

English isn't my native language and I'm doing my best to help people here and heck, a lot of time I need help too. Not so long ago Mega gave me a bunch of help & tips on many stuff, people with WC loops answered my curiosity and they were all helpfull. But you do nothing but wait for a post that you can mention and ask stupid questions.

First off, a motherboard can limit the supply of your voltage for sakes of not setting something on fire. My Sabertooth R2 didn't want to go more than 1.55V set manually. There was no way to overshoot that except by using LLC. Some boards have internal protection not visible to users to cut off the power to the CPU and shut the system down to prevent damage when the voltage gets too high. Some PSU's also have power cut-off if your CPU is pulling more than xxx watts. Some chips can't handle higher voltages while some are happy to eat more. Some will boot with 1.6V, some will just freeze the PC in a very short time.

Speaking of LN2 and stuff, I don't know why you mix a bunch of different stuff here. We're not making systems that will boot up and grab a screenshot of CPU-Z, most of us aim for stability. Does LN2 bring stability? No, it doesn't, once it's warm, end of game. Not all chips will gain from LN2 or some extreme peltier cooling. I may be wrong, but I don't see a reason why if you supply 2V to the CPU for 5.4GHz and your CPU handles it and you have enough cooling capacity it wouldn't work. What would the probable cause be?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 68C is your VRM temp at 4.4? That's not too bad, considering that on the rev1.0 i was getting 70C at summer at 4.0Ghz. If you didn't have the rev2.0 bug, you could at least run 4.5-4.6 with relative comfort. I mean, let's say VRM would go to 80C. That's not too bad. After all, this is an 80 EUR motherboard. It's sold at the same price as the Asrock 970 Extreme3, which is a total fluke in comparison.


For the price of the board 4.4 GHz is reasonable performance. However, the board is completely dominated by the VRM cooling problem which is sad since it could clearly support better overclocks otherwise.

68C was just after a short Prime time and with out-of-place. It was up to 70C when I ran it for an hour. I think the new thermal pad's performance is worse. It's probably just too thin. I can't imagine that I'll be able to complete a 1 hour in-place Prime run at 4.7 with it as I managed to do with the old one.

Also, these VRMs temperatures are with no back panel, no exhaust fan mounted, an ice-cold CPU thanks to lapping and a ton of radiator, cool ambient, and 140mm fan blowing through the sink. I also have a 140mm fan behind the board and another 140mm fan blowing toward the northbridge. All PCI-e covers are removed. My vcore is also just 1.356 (dropping as low as 1.344) with medium LLC. I don't think the VRM temp performance is very impressive. But, yeah, it's better than AsRock.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> For the price of the board 4.4 GHz is reasonable performance. However, the board is completely dominated by the VRM cooling problem which is sad since it could clearly support better overclocks otherwise.
> 
> 68C was just after a short Prime time and with out-of-place. It was up to 70C when I ran it for an hour. I think the new thermal pad's performance is worse. It's probably just too thin. I can't imagine that I'll be able to complete a 1 hour in-place Prime run at 4.7 with it as I managed to do with the old one.
> 
> Also, these VRMs temperatures are with no back panel, no exhaust fan mounted, an ice-cold CPU thanks to lapping and a ton of radiator, cool ambient, and 140mm fan blowing through the sink. I also have a 140mm fan behind the board and another 140mm fan blowing toward the northbridge. All PCI-e covers are removed. My vcore is also just 1.356 (dropping as low as 1.344) with medium LLC. I don't think the VRM temp performance is very impressive. But, yeah, it's better than AsRock.


Yeah, the pad won't help if the heatsink is making loose contact...I don't know what to tell you...When i passed IBT at 4.5-1.45v, i didn't even use a VRM fan,but i didn't check VRM temps. Honestly, mosfets have a rating for 125C. So even if you go 80C, as long as you are stable, i don't think it's that big of a deal.

For me, the main problem for such a motherboard, is the buggy BIOS and especially in your rev2.0, which limits you to 4.4. Otherwise, the rev1 and the 2.1, which don't have this bug, are too good for the money.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Honestly, mosfets have a rating for 125C. So even if you go 80C, as long as you are stable, i don't think it's that big of a deal.


The rating is at a specific current load for one thing. 125C is definitely not the rating at higher overclocks. The next problem is that I found that the board becomes unstable when it gets around 90C or more on the VRMs. That seems to be certainly due to the de-rating that happens at higher currents. The Stilt posted the data for the VRMs of this board a long time back, in terms of the ratings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> When i passed IBT at 4.5-1.45v, i didn't even use a VRM fan,but i didn't check VRM temps.


My board would melt without a lot of VRM airflow even at 1.35, stock pad or not. I wonder if it may be related to the removal of some parts related to the VRM system (which resulted in the removal of BIOS controls for things like the northbridge, PLL, and hypertransport voltages)? Your revision 1 board may just run cooler. I know I have to crank up the CPU NB voltage on mine. Even if the CHFZ under-reports voltages it seems clear that my UD3P 2.0 board is a CPU NB pig.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Btw you guys said that 4.8-4.9ghz is the limit on the m5a99fx pro r2.0, what is that based on? Voltage output? Survey results? Just curious on what is the limiting factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


@Alistair has one and he tried valiantly to get 5 ghz out of it and couldn't quite do it. He did everything correctly and it just didn't happen. That's not to say it isn't possible but it would take a better cpu than he has.

The more expensive Sabertooth has more and better components and can go farther with the same cpu. In the end you get what you pay for.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry i have not been around guys, we hit busy season. word around the shop is i may be getting a promotion. we will see. so i been working hard to get it ! hurr if you think i am mean to you, you should see what i am doing to dispatch !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIP -- overclocking restricted.


congrats you will have some fun ! .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> My wife's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First born.
> 
> 
> 
> im confused and interested in that comment at the same time lol....i also will be a father in around 5 months....
Click to expand...

congrats man !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Phew, had some free time today and i finally finished setting up my account, i went ahead and used the FX club sig, hope there's no more requirements for it other then having an FX8300, and i'm welcomed to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


welcome.

we require beer sent to my door, weekly !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> First off, a motherboard can limit the supply of your voltage for sakes of not setting something on fire. My Sabertooth R2 didn't want to go more than 1.55V set manually. There was no way to overshoot that except by using LLC. Some boards have internal protection not visible to users to cut off the power to the CPU and shut the system down to prevent damage when the voltage gets too high. Some PSU's also have power cut-off if your CPU is pulling more than xxx watts. Some chips can't handle higher voltages while some are happy to eat more. Some will boot with 1.6V, some will just freeze the PC in a very short time.
> 
> Speaking of LN2 and stuff, I don't know why you mix a bunch of different stuff here. We're not making systems that will boot up and grab a screenshot of CPU-Z, most of us aim for stability. Does LN2 bring stability? No, it doesn't, once it's warm, end of game. Not all chips will gain from LN2 or some extreme peltier cooling. I may be wrong, but I don't see a reason why if you supply 2V to the CPU for 5.4GHz and your CPU handles it and you have enough cooling capacity it wouldn't work. What would the probable cause be?


FYI it will push far higher just fine, you have to shut off vcore monitoring.

as for the rest, quality components are needed


----------



## KGB1st

*tashczs'* method most stable for main tests. I have stabilized on vCore at 1.5V and with slight voltage on vDDA,
+ I reduced cpu/nb power to 1.21-1.25 volts








Quote:


>


I use my PC for game/streaming. Haved dynamical 1.464-1.5V power managment with extreme LLC profile I can't passed this test yesterday, but my system was stability in 95%(AVG) of load. Today I set new LLC configuration and used new power theme. The result you can see in screenshots. It's better today..

P.S. my liquid system can guarantee for me 5.4GHz but I can't do it in anyway..


----------



## mirzet1976

You need to add more voltage to CPU or to CPU-NB this Time and Speed measurements are in disarray, should be with minimal deviations

look at this or what others have posted compare it with your test and you will see the difference. I doubt that you can achieve 5.4GHz.


----------



## KGB1st

What's your core multipler? Okay I can try to stabilize my @Time and [email protected] after my job.

P.S. can you tell me about my mother board. If its HT speed a 2.6GHz, can I use more than that value when I will overclocking my system by bus multipler? I use Sabertooth r2.0 it has big problem for overclock, that mb can't support 2.1 or 2.4GHz memory freq :\


----------



## mirzet1976

From 15-20x I love to OC with FSB 250-300mhz range

See what Sabertooth can't

HT Link 3300MHZ



5.49ghz no problem here to OC with FSB 305mhz



mem freq 2600mhz


----------



## mus1mus

Some systems can't do 300+ FSB. RAM plays a huge factor in this set-up too.

For some good reason, I stick within 250 - 267 MHz so i can maintain a good balance of things keeping FSB, CPU-NB, RAM and CPU clocks in check.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @Alistair has one and he tried valiantly to get 5 ghz out of it and couldn't quite do it. He did everything correctly and it just didn't happen. That's not to say it isn't possible but it would take a better cpu than he has.
> 
> The more expensive Sabertooth has more and better components and can go farther with the same cpu. In the end you get what you pay for.


Thanks, for clearing it up, it's not that I'm planning it or anything, my current spot is great for my tasks, for most even op, but I was curious about it







.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Some systems can't do 300+ FSB. RAM plays a huge factor in this set-up too.
> 
> For some good reason, I stick within 250 - 267 MHz so i can maintain a good balance of things keeping FSB, CPU-NB, RAM and CPU clocks in check.


@mus1mus, I'm just showing what can this board and I agree with you that sweet spot is 250-267mhz at least on this my setup it is so.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @mus1mus, I'm just showing what can this board and I agree with you that sweet spot is 250-267mhz at least on this my setup it is so.


All good buddy. No offense.









Your system is running quite well. What kit did you get for the RAM that runs 2600?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Btw you guys said that 4.8-4.9ghz is the limit on the m5a99fx pro r2.0, what is that based on? Voltage output? Survey results? Just curious on what is the limiting factor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> @Alistair has one and he tried valiantly to get 5 ghz out of it and couldn't quite do it. He did everything correctly and it just didn't happen. That's not to say it isn't possible but it would take a better cpu than he has.
> 
> The more expensive Sabertooth has more and better components and can go farther with the same cpu. In the end you get what you pay for.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @Alistair has one and he tried valiantly to get 5 ghz out of it and couldn't quite do it. He did everything correctly and it just didn't happen. That's not to say it isn't possible but it would take a better cpu than he has.
> 
> The more expensive Sabertooth has more and better components and can go farther with the same cpu. In the end you get what you pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, for clearing it up, it's not that I'm planning it or anything, my current spot is great for my tasks, for most even op, but I was curious about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Not entirely correct. I do have 5GHz as a stable profile. But honestly I can only use this profile in the winter when ambient is down otherwise my poor mobo suffers terribly. My daily clock is 4.95GHz. I doubt I am loosing much performance in the way of 50MHz though.





However if you are not willing to put the work into this board that I have been willing to do (including adding extra heatsinks and replacing thermal pads) then I reckon the realistic goal with a socket and VRM fan is in the 4.6-4.8 region. If you want a guaranteed FIVER though get a Saberkitty.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not entirely correct. I do have 5GHz as a stable profile. But honestly I can only use this profile in the winter when ambient is down otherwise my poor mobo suffers terribly. My daily clock is 4.95GHz. I doubt I am loosing much performance in the way of 50MHz though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if you are not willing to put the work into this board that I have been willing to do (including adding extra heatsinks and replacing thermal pads) then I reckon the realistic goal with a socket and VRM fan is in the 4.6-4.8 region. If you want a guaranteed FIVER though get a Saberkitty.


Awesome, thanks for info and screens, i really wanted to see something for someone pushing a decent OC on it, to compare it with my temps, considering your changes i'm more at ease now, i'm using 4.55Ghz at the moment since it seems to perform just as well as 4.6 at a much lower voltage (1.356v opposed to 1.375-1.38v) but that might be an interesting project for when the warranty is over, where did you put extra heatsinks on it btw?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @mus1mus, I'm just showing what can this board and I agree with you that sweet spot is 250-267mhz at least on this my setup it is so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All good buddy. No offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system is running quite well. What kit did you get for the RAM that runs 2600?
Click to expand...

I have 2 sets that will , 2400 mhz rated Hyper X beasts and Avexir Blitz. The beasts will do so at 1T and outperform the Avexir by a good margin.
I ran the batch 1312 FX 8350 CHV-Z rig with the beasts at 2600 for most of a year before I started swapping cpus around .

I have a set of dominator plats rated for 2933 mhz but they weren't particularly friendly to my FX systems - they do well on the 4790k rig however.


----------



## miklkit

Sorry Alistair. I remembered you mentioning 4.95 ghz and lots of heat.









My system is stable up to 254 mhz or so and then falls into a black hole and won't boot. Never explored farther to see how big the hole is.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not entirely correct. I do have 5GHz as a stable profile. But honestly I can only use this profile in the winter when ambient is down otherwise my poor mobo suffers terribly. My daily clock is 4.95GHz. I doubt I am loosing much performance in the way of 50MHz though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if you are not willing to put the work into this board that I have been willing to do (including adding extra heatsinks and replacing thermal pads) then I reckon the realistic goal with a socket and VRM fan is in the 4.6-4.8 region. If you want a guaranteed FIVER though get a Saberkitty.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks for info and screens, i really wanted to see something for someone pushing a decent OC on it, to compare it with my temps, considering your changes i'm more at ease now, i'm using 4.55Ghz at the moment since it seems to perform just as well as 4.6 at a much lower voltage (1.356v opposed to 1.375-1.38v) but that might be an interesting project for when the warranty is over, where did you put extra heatsinks on it btw?
Click to expand...

I put some VGA VRAM heatsinks on the Digi+ drivers that are on the back side of the motherboard on the VRM area. You will note that the Sabertooth and the CHVF-Z both cool these passively with a metal strut that, I assume helps support the main VRM heatsink when it is bolted on. However the M5A's do not have any cooling for these and they can be really toasty when overclocked. (Hell even the little heatsinks reach 50C at stock with no airflow)

Sabertooth


M5A99FX


My M5A99FX with heatsinks.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, for 24/7, I think going above 4.8GHz is a hard thing to do without any custom loop or a very lucky chip. We all want that 5, but it's hard to keep it 24/7.

I think the sweet spot with any beefier cooler (not custom loop) ends with 4.7-4.8GHz. Anything above that gives an output of more than 350-380W on the CPU which is impossible for all AIOs or huge heatsinks like the NH D15 to cool.

I was in a discussion with myself (lol) is it worth it to go 100-200MHz more with an extra 50-70W to cool. And those 50-70W make a bigger impact than those 300W you usually cool on OC'd Visheras.

If you have a custom loop it's great, you can do 24/7, but we're getting EOL with Zen comming. Most of guys that got custom loops will soon switch to Zen or something else. We've maxed out everything on Visheras we can.

And we have a damn low number of good overclocking boards out here!!! So many boards on the market, soooo many boards, and basicly 3 or 4 of them act like they can handle 4.6-4.7 and above. I know we're the extreme segment out here with our overclocks, but come on, the best board is ~5 years old, the CHVZ, and Sabertooth R2 was almost the same. Why was there a lack of interest to make something better? And it was till a few months ago till we started getting those "gaming 970" and newer 990FXs, like an empty period for a couple of years, just pure silence. Why didn't we have more boards like the CHVZ, at a better price? It still costs 235EUR in Serbia. For that money I can get any Z170 board, even the Sabertooth Mark 1. Its really weird and we've been limited by manufectuers.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I put some VGA VRAM heatsinks on the Digi+ drivers that are on the back side of the motherboard on the VRM area. You will note that the Sabertooth and the CHVF-Z both cool these passively with a metal strut that, I assume helps support the main VRM heatsink when it is bolted on. However the M5A's do not have any cooling for these and they can be really toasty when overclocked. (Hell even the little heatsinks reach 50C at stock with no airflow)
> 
> Sabertooth
> 
> 
> M5A99FX
> 
> 
> My M5A99FX with heatsinks.


Nice, i have some VGA rads on me as well, will try them out the next time i open my build, currently i only have a 120 MM fan blowing there. Really apreciate all the info and screen.

I wish i came here quicker, i learned so much about the FX's here







, and its also nice not to have constant drama or people shouting its dead platform at me...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Nice, i have some VGA rads on me as well, will try them out the next time i open my build, currently i only have a 120 MM fan blowing there. Really apreciate all the info and screen.
> 
> I wish i came here quicker, i learned so much about the FX's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and its also nice not to have constant drama or people shouting its dead platform at me...


we are a good bunch in here


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I put some VGA VRAM heatsinks on the Digi+ drivers that are on the back side of the motherboard on the VRM area. You will note that the Sabertooth and the CHVF-Z both cool these passively with a metal strut that, I assume helps support the main VRM heatsink when it is bolted on. However the M5A's do not have any cooling for these and they can be really toasty when overclocked. (Hell even the little heatsinks reach 50C at stock with no airflow)


Very nice job and very clever solution. Owners of these motherboards should give this a thought.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, for 24/7, I think going above 4.8GHz is a hard thing to do without any custom loop or a very lucky chip. We all want that 5, but it's hard to keep it 24/7.
> 
> I think the sweet spot with any beefier cooler (not custom loop) ends with 4.7-4.8GHz. Anything above that gives an output of more than 350-380W on the CPU which is impossible for all AIOs or huge heatsinks like the NH D15 to cool.


Yep, good decision. I don't think anyone in a blind test, could tell the difference.
Quote:


> And we have a damn low number of good overclocking boards out here!!! So many boards on the market, soooo many boards, and basicly 3 or 4 of them act like they can handle 4.6-4.7 and above. I know we're the extreme segment out here with our overclocks, but come on, the best board is ~5 years old, the CHVZ, and Sabertooth R2 was almost the same. Why was there a lack of interest to make something better? And it was till a few months ago till we started getting those "gaming 970" and newer 990FXs, like an empty period for a couple of years, just pure silence. Why didn't we have more boards like the CHVZ, at a better price? It still costs 235EUR in Serbia. For that money I can get any Z170 board, even the Sabertooth Mark 1. Its really weird and we've been limited by manufectuers.


ASUS has for very long time, abbandoned the AM3+ socket from new motherboards. It was Asrock and MSI that led the "charge" for a new wave of AM3+ motherboards, mainly with M2 and USB 3.1, in the last 1 1/2 year. Then Gigabyte joined and ASUS was the last to the party with the AURA and the Sabertooth R3.

I think part of the problem is that FX has been out since 2011 and most, if not all of the extreme overclockers, had already grabbed the high end boards. On the contrary, the FX is still bought either by budget gamers or by common Joes who just want a good PC or an office PC for cheap. Which means they also want a cheap motherboard. In a local shop last month, i browsed through all AM3+ motherboards and 2 of them had the "most sold" tag: Asrock 970 Pro3 (OMG) and Gigabyte 970 UD3P. Basically, most people that still buy FX , are in the sub 100 EUR market for motherboard.


----------



## tashcz

Yes but the problem is most of those people that buy the lower-end boards as the UD3P (if I may call it lower end) is that they figure out the charms of overclocking. I doubt there is a user that got an FX chip and didn't try to overclock it. And then they do, they start pushing the clocks on the stock heatsink, then invest in a better one like the Evo 212 (most mainstream one price/performance wise), they see what full 4.3 - 4.4 GHz can do on this chip, gain the biggest advantage you can get on an FX and that's going from a stock, turboed chip to a stable overclock of 4.0GHz+. And then they buy their first AIO and they see they're limited by their motherboard. And then they buy a higher end motherboard. It's a common way for most people that see something and say "wow, a 120$ 8 core chip that does 4.0GHz turbo, it can't be bad".

I love the FX, but thing is, it's not for everyone. Gamers would probably be better with an i3 or a locked i5 + budget mobo that can be picked up for maybe even less than what an FX combo with decent cooling would cost. Those were my thoughts after I got the Aura + 8370E. Same money would go for a locked i5 + a mobo, or something like a i3 6100 that can be overclocked with older BIOS's, and has 4 threads. And locked i5s from Haswell cost almost the same and don't require DDR4 that can be a benefit for some that want to upgrade from their dual cores or athlons.

Sad story but it's from my point of view. I've a friend with a 4690K that he doesn't want to OC, he has a H87 or something like that 70$ motherboard and with his 3.5GHz he gets 10-20FPS more in most games at stock. FX's would kick ass in rendering and heavy multithreaded loads though, but for most stuff... are visheras still the best bang for buck?


----------



## miklkit

Yes overclocking is all about the cpu/motherboard combo. I was stuck at 4.8 with my 8350 and there were those who said that was impossible, until I got lucky with this 8370 and got 5 with the same setup. And yes the difference between 4 and 5 is noticeable even on the desktop.

For old games those i3 and i5 cpus are ok but for newer games they are at or beyond their limits now and are bottlenecking GPUs. Also, have you tried the ICC Patcher yet? On some games it makes a large difference and on some only a very small difference. The newer they are the smaller the difference. The highest loads I have seen so far has been over 80% and no way will I believe a 2 or 4 core cpu can handle that load.


----------



## tashcz

A lot of people told me about the patcher but haven't used it, I have some stuff to finish now but after I do that I'll use the patcher. Is there a chance it will make things worse?

Yeah, I get high CPU usage sometimes too. But there is a difference between visheras and intels CPUs. Intel "works faster" while vishera has "more workers", so your load would be equalized to that. If lets say, you take a quad core vishera and an i5, for sakes of writing and making this more easy they're both clocked at 4GHz, you'd see a lower load on the i5 because the CPU would calculate stuff it needs faster and transfer it to memory.

But right, i3's maybe wouldn't be able to do the job in newer games, while still in most cases i5 and i7 get equal results in gaming, games lack hyperthreading support.

I'm a casual gamer, I don't play all newest titles, and I can stick for years with some games I like. Lets say World of tanks, which is poorly optimized for multicore support. Older games benefit from high powered low number of cores and that's where us with visheras suffer. But with newer games, there seems to be less impact on performance since we're getting more threads utilized.

Another thing that made me wonder when I got the Aura and the 8370E (since I already have one AM3+ 8 core and a mobo) was that when you get that 8 core chip, that's the max you can do. You know you can't upgrade any more, while if you get an i3, you always have an option to get the i5 or the i7 one day. Pitty but love for visheras made me happy with my choice, and I plan to upgrade in a year or so since even though we're underpowered with visheras, we can still do everything we need and get good results.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes overclocking is all about the cpu/motherboard combo. I was stuck at 4.8 with my 8350 and there were those who said that was impossible, until I got lucky with this 8370 and got 5 with the same setup. And yes the difference between 4 and 5 is noticeable even on the desktop.
> 
> For old games those i3 and i5 cpus are ok but for newer games they are at or beyond their limits now and are bottlenecking GPUs. Also, have you tried the ICC Patcher yet? On some games it makes a large difference and on some only a very small difference. The newer they are the smaller the difference. The highest loads I have seen so far has been over 80% and no way will I believe a 2 or 4 core cpu can handle that load.


Is there a risk getting banned in online games using ICC Patcher? i was reading up on it and i found this on reddit.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3sb007/amd_cpu_users_this_tool_lets_you_patch_exe_files/

3rd post down.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Phew, had some free time today and i finally finished setting up my account, i went ahead and used the FX club sig, hope there's no more requirements for it other then having an FX8300, and i'm welcomed to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yes but the problem is most of those people that buy the lower-end boards as the UD3P (if I may call it lower end) is that they figure out the charms of overclocking. I doubt there is a user that got an FX chip and didn't try to overclock it. And then they do, they start pushing the clocks on the stock heatsink, then invest in a better one like the Evo 212 (most mainstream one price/performance wise), they see what full 4.3 - 4.4 GHz can do on this chip, gain the biggest advantage you can get on an FX and that's going from a stock, turboed chip to a stable overclock of 4.0GHz+. And then they buy their first AIO and they see they're limited by their motherboard. And then they buy a higher end motherboard. It's a common way for most people that see something and say "wow, a 120$ 8 core chip that does 4.0GHz turbo, it can't be bad".
> 
> I love the FX, but thing is, it's not for everyone. Gamers would probably be better with an i3 or a locked i5 + budget mobo that can be picked up for maybe even less than what an FX combo with decent cooling would cost. Those were my thoughts after I got the Aura + 8370E. Same money would go for a locked i5 + a mobo, or something like a i3 6100 that can be overclocked with older BIOS's, and has 4 threads. And locked i5s from Haswell cost almost the same and don't require DDR4 that can be a benefit for some that want to upgrade from their dual cores or athlons.
> 
> Sad story but it's from my point of view. I've a friend with a 4690K that he doesn't want to OC, he has a H87 or something like that 70$ motherboard and with his 3.5GHz he gets 10-20FPS more in most games at stock. FX's would kick ass in rendering and heavy multithreaded loads though, but for most stuff... are visheras still the best bang for buck?


This upgrade path sounds familiar







I'm getting a big air cooler pretty soon, the Phanteks one. I'm upgrading from my Evo. I hope I can decrease my vcore needs with lowered thermals, but I won't be surprised if any gains are minimal. I think my motherboard a greater limitation than heat. The only way I could see myself investing more money in the FX platform is if costs drop significantly when Zen comes out. Costs are already so low that I am not sure how much more they can drop. If I can get a high end ASUS board for $60 or less used in good condition or new, I might go for it.


----------



## miklkit

I have been using the ICC Patcher for years with no negative results. It is either neutral or an improvement. Can it get you banned from an online game? Dunno. The only online game I have played is World of Tanks and had no problems.

WoT came out with an updated engine last May or so that supports up to 4 cores. I played it all summer. It is capped at 120fps and that is where it ran on my system and I had lots of headroom and low temperatures. It is pretty light on the system compared to other games.

In The Witcher 3 the i3 is a severe bottleneck with a good GPU while the i5 is mostly ok and only bottlenecks the game in the big cities. This is odd to me as my system gets better fps in the cities than out in the boonies, which is just the opposite of the intels.

To give you an idea of what the ICC Patcher can do here are before and after charts using Half Life 2 Episode 2.


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm i probably will just use it with sp games mostly to be safe. they mostly said they wouldn't do it on games that competitive like cs go etc. And i really don't play that game anyways much lol

would like to try it with h1z1 but than again that's pretty much competitive game... for some reason in that game i drop down to 15 to 17fps when player bases pop up which im not sure if that's normal or what... But in game citys etc i get 40 to 70fps. maybe its just a bug in the player bases.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have been using the ICC Patcher for years with no negative results. It is either neutral or an improvement. Can it get you banned from an online game? Dunno. The only online game I have played is World of Tanks and had no problems.
> 
> WoT came out with an updated engine last May or so that supports up to 4 cores. I played it all summer. It is capped at 120fps and that is where it ran on my system and I had lots of headroom and low temperatures. It is pretty light on the system compared to other games.
> 
> In The Witcher 3 the i3 is a severe bottleneck with a good GPU while the i5 is mostly ok and only bottlenecks the game in the big cities. This is odd to me as my system gets better fps in the cities than out in the boonies, which is just the opposite of the intels.
> 
> To give you an idea of what the ICC Patcher can do here are before and after charts using Half Life 2 Episode 2.


Nice, what impact did it have on fps or frame times?


----------



## tintreach

I wonder if the ICC Patcher could help with this weirs issue I'm seeing with Chrome on this 8350 build. On my AMD rig chrome just eats up the memory, on my i7 laptop chrome barely dents is and there is less running on my 8350 then my i7 and they most run the same amount of memory.

What's a good link to the patch?


----------



## strike105x

What is this ICC patcher sorcery you speak off ? oO


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> What is this ICC patcher sorcery you speak off ? oO




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3sb007/amd_cpu_users_this_tool_lets_you_patch_exe_files/

IIRC.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3sb007/amd_cpu_users_this_tool_lets_you_patch_exe_files/
> 
> IIRC.


Really cool, can't wait to test it with oblivion as that always felt subpar on my AMD builds (at least on my previous fx4300 Ingrid build). Although I'm not expecting anything kind of want to try it out on pcsx2 and dolphin as well.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yes but the problem is most of those people that buy the lower-end boards as the UD3P (if I may call it lower end) is that they figure out the charms of overclocking. I doubt there is a user that got an FX chip and didn't try to overclock it. And then they do, they start pushing the clocks on the stock heatsink, then invest in a better one like the Evo 212 (most mainstream one price/performance wise), they see what full 4.3 - 4.4 GHz can do on this chip, gain the biggest advantage you can get on an FX and that's going from a stock, turboed chip to a stable overclock of 4.0GHz+. And then they buy their first AIO and they see they're limited by their motherboard. And then they buy a higher end motherboard. It's a common way for most people that see something and say "wow, a 120$ 8 core chip that does 4.0GHz turbo, it can't be bad".


At least here, most people don't just swap motherboards like that. What you describe, are mostly teenagers-young gamers in their 20s, who know their way around PCs. The majority of the population here, can't even get into BIOS and buy stuff based on how many stars they see in Amazon or what a shop clerk will tell them. My brother doesn't even know that something called "BIOS" exists, imaging if he 'd ever try to overclock.







Myself, i am perfectly happy to run undervolted at 4Ghz, because the performance is more than enough and i value low noise.

Besides, if someone buys the UD3P, he is set for 4.5Ghz, if he really wants to overclock. Ditch that and buy a Sabertooth? These who do it are the exceptions, not the rule. If you go to my italian Amazon, you will freak out from what people write in their motherboard reviews. Like a guy in the Asrock 970 Extreme3 writes in capital letters: "For those who wonder if it can run FX83XX let me tell you a resounding YES!!!". And most of the people in motherboard reviews don't mention anything about overclock. These are the 90% your customer base, at least here. There are several FX reviews still in these days and you see that many new customers are simply professionists who render or make make photoshop and are attracted by the price and they are happy.
Quote:


> I love the FX, but thing is, it's not for everyone. Gamers would probably be better with an i3 or a locked i5 + budget mobo that can be picked up for maybe even less than what an FX combo with decent cooling would cost. Those were my thoughts after I got the Aura + 8370E. Same money would go for a locked i5 + a mobo, or something like a i3 6100 that can be overclocked with older BIOS's, and has 4 threads. And locked i5s from Haswell cost almost the same and don't require DDR4 that can be a benefit for some that want to upgrade from their dual cores or athlons.
> 
> Sad story but it's from my point of view. I've a friend with a 4690K that he doesn't want to OC, he has a H87 or something like that 70$ motherboard and with his 3.5GHz he gets 10-20FPS more in most games at stock. FX's would kick ass in rendering and heavy multithreaded loads though, but for most stuff... are visheras still the best bang for buck?


I 've been saying for like 10 months now, that at least here, AMD has lost any competitive advantage, cause Intel prices have gone down, while AMD prices had slightly gone up. I agree with you, FX was built with server in mind, although i would take it over an i3 any day for gaming, for the simple fact that i3 will choke easier with new games. However, considering that you are stuck with DDR3, that the motherboards run PCIE2.0, that you need better PSU, that you will need a 25 EUR cooler at least to save your ears, an 80 EUR motherboard at least, at the current prices, if you add all that up, buying a low end i5 at the end costs the same. Here it's been a week since FX8300 has dropped to 103 EUR, although the average price is still at 120EUR. I bought an FX8300 a year ago at 125 EUR. So the average price has dropped 5 EUR in the last year. At 166 EUR you can find i5 6400 and at 198EUR an 6500, with the difference that you also must use the "new" (DDR4) RAM, modern motherboard, possibly cheaper, no need for extra cooler, cheaper PSU.

So if you are a gamer in a budget, you go Intel, as much as i hate it. And this has been happening for the past year here. If you visit one of my local forums, the AMD section for new builds is like a ghost town. The FX still makes sense, for professionists or hobbyists who use particular programs that use 100% CPU (x264, Folding, Boinc, etc), cause in these occasions you get 6600 performance at 4Ghz.

In USA, things are different somewhat, because they have some "combo deals", where you can get the CPU+motherboard for very cheap. Here? AMD has lost 99% of gamers for the last year at least.


----------



## Mega Man

you can push i3s all day long. but no i3 will ever make it in my build, unless it is a low powered server ( like my pfsense build, which is what it is in )


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can push i3s all day long. but no i3 will ever make it in my build, unless it is a low powered server ( like my pfsense build, which is what it is in )


For me, dual and quads, are dead. End of story. I don't care what their IPC is, i am not going back to 4 threads. No sir, even Chrome is multithreaded nowdays and especially the i3, with which i have had a brief encounter at a friend's house, will choke if you make it do simultaneous tasks. Tell what you want about Vishera, but i 've even played Skyrim with fluidity while doing Blu Ray->720p x264 encoding. Do that in an i3 and watch it suffocate. Which is why i plan on getting a 3rd FX83XX. The FX 83XX line, paired with 8GB, will be relevant for many, many years to come. Having something designed for server use, has also some advantages.


----------



## gertruude

I wont be on for a few days, so merry christmas everyone


----------



## mus1mus

Merry Christmas guys.

Bilko and I would have it first. So have yourselves a happy and meaningful one!


----------



## Johan45

Back at ya


----------



## Undervolter

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> For me, dual and quads, are dead. End of story. I don't care what their IPC is, i am not going back to 4 threads. No sir, even Chrome is multithreaded nowdays and especially the i3, with which i have had a brief encounter at a friend's house, will choke if you make it do simultaneous tasks. Tell what you want about Vishera, but i 've even played Skyrim with fluidity while doing Blu Ray->720p x264 encoding. Do that in an i3 and watch it suffocate.


I'll second this. While mine is still back on stock settings it is able to encode 1080p video while playing CSGO with little effort.

Also hope everyone has a good Christmas.


----------



## Alastair

So I am having some strange problems here. lately I have been running my computer at stock. Just cause I wanted to experience it at stock (I've overclocked my FX since day one.) My settings are 4GHz at 1.3 (turbo on and off has been used) with both DHOCP and manual settings to get my ram to 2133 (4GBx4banks with 11-11-11-27). I have been getting blue screens all over the place. idle in Windows. In browser. in game. I initially thought it was the relive driver. but running hci mem test (15GB setting) throws up errors instantly. Using Windows memory diagnostics tool throws up errors.

Is 2133 16GB with all the banks populated too tough for the IMC even with the rest of the processor at stock?

or is my RAM dying?


----------



## Johan45

Have you tried just upping the NB voltage> Stocl bolts probably isn't compensating for the extra ram

@Alastair
This is for you the M5A at 5.4, I was having issues and changed out to the M5A from the CHVz to see if that was the problem. It wasn't but I did get things figured out and made a dual 980Ti run with it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried just upping the NB voltage> Stocl bolts probably isn't compensating for the extra ram


Its running 1.15v stock on the CPU-NB.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Its running 1.15v stock on the CPU-NB.


Try bumping it up to 1.2-1.25V or so and see if it helps. Personally I've had no luck running 2133 CL9 with 4x4GB sticks in my Aura with up to 1.35V CPU-NB so I just run 1866 CL9 @ 1.15V CPU-NB. Though Vishera has a better IMC than Bulldozer (what I'm using) so getting a higher freq should be easier.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried just upping the NB voltage> Stocl bolts probably isn't compensating for the extra ram
> 
> @Alastair
> This is for you the M5A at 5.4, I was having issues and changed out to the M5A from the CHVz to see if that was the problem. It wasn't but I did get things figured out and made a dual 980Ti run with it


Holy hell that is fantastic! I've also managed to bench 5.4 as well. very impressive. I would like to know what you can stabilise though.

I just remembered that the IMC only "officially" supports 1866. So I dropped down to that for my stock testing and will see how it goes. it seems better already. memory test gast thrown insta errors at me. so that's nice. But I won't stay here long. I'll go back to my OC soon enough.


----------



## cssorkinman

Wishing all of my friends here peace, health and happiness this holiday season ( and a 8 core 16 thread Zen of course) !


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried just upping the NB voltage> Stocl bolts probably isn't compensating for the extra ram
> 
> @Alastair
> This is for you the M5A at 5.4, I was having issues and changed out to the M5A from the CHVz to see if that was the problem. It wasn't but I did get things figured out and made a dual 980Ti run with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell that is fantastic! I've also managed to bench 5.4 as well. very impressive. I would like to know what you can stabilise though.
> 
> I just remembered that the IMC only "officially" supports 1866. So I dropped down to that for my stock testing and will see how it goes. it seems better already. memory test gast thrown insta errors at me. so that's nice. But I won't stay here long. I'll go back to my OC soon enough.
Click to expand...

Well, the board is back in the box already. Once I had my issue resolved. I will say this though the CPU tests in Vantage are tough as nails. Maybe not IBT tough but still will very easily crash a system


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Back at ya
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a funny one


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have you tried just upping the NB voltage> Stocl bolts probably isn't compensating for the extra ram
> 
> @Alastair
> This is for you the M5A at 5.4, I was having issues and changed out to the M5A from the CHVz to see if that was the problem. It wasn't but I did get things figured out and made a dual 980Ti run with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell that is fantastic! I've also managed to bench 5.4 as well. very impressive. I would like to know what you can stabilise though.
> 
> I just remembered that the IMC only "officially" supports 1866. So I dropped down to that for my stock testing and will see how it goes. it seems better already. memory test gast thrown insta errors at me. so that's nice. But I won't stay here long. I'll go back to my OC soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the board is back in the box already. Once I had my issue resolved. I will say this though the *CPU tests in Vantage are tough as nails.* Maybe not IBT tough but still will very easily crash a system
Click to expand...

Said a mouthful there - 5.4 on that bench with an 8 core FX will bring the hurt.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice, what impact did it have on fps or frame times?


I don't remember much anymore, but the title of the one after the patch mentions 260 fps. From looking at them you can see the before run couldn't quite peg the 280X while the 2nd one did.

Here is another before and after test with numbers on a newer engine.
 

Here is a link. http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a Happy New Year to all!


----------



## SuperZan

Happy XMas and assorted holidays all.









My New Years resolution is to buy out my local stock of Zen when the time comes.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well, the board is back in the box already. Once I had my issue resolved. I will say this though the CPU tests in Vantage are tough as nails. Maybe not IBT tough but still will very easily crash a system


Hey, here's a new board for your HWBot competitions!!! You 're going to take everyone by surprise! Chop the competition down by using the BATTLE-AX!











http://en.colorful.cn/product_show.aspx?mid=102&id=373&action=Specifications#dark

With this rough gem, you will wipe the floor and they won't even know what hit them.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Well, the board is back in the box already. Once I had my issue resolved. I will say this though the CPU tests in Vantage are tough as nails. Maybe not IBT tough but still will very easily crash a system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, here's a new board for your HWBot competitions!!! You 're going to take everyone by surprise! Chop the competition down by using the BATTLE-AX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.colorful.cn/product_show.aspx?mid=102&id=373&action=Specifications#dark
> 
> With this rough gem, you will wipe the floor and they won't even know what hit them.
Click to expand...

looks like a four phase. kill it with fire.


----------



## uddarts

to all: 

ud


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hey, here's a new board for your HWBot competitions!!! You 're going to take everyone by surprise! Chop the competition down by using the BATTLE-AX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.colorful.cn/product_show.aspx?mid=102&id=373&action=Specifications#dark
> 
> With this rough gem, you will wipe the floor and they won't even know what hit them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> looks like a four phase. kill it with fire.


Actually it is 4+1, in the specs linked Undervolter put it also mentions the phase design. Btw am i weird for really digging the look of that motherboard ?









Happy Holidays to all! Hope your having a good time







.


----------



## tashcz

Happy holiday guys, wish you a lot of high clocks, low voltages, low leak cpus, ibt avx stability, and ofcourse, good health!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays or whatever your preference is. I wish all good health and happy clocking...

btw, I think I'm pushing my chip a bit much.... or not...

This is after a hour or so of heavy gaming with the hardest on the cpu game I have:


ignore the 539 bus speed... its a glitch... anything over 5ghz seems to cause it to go wonky unless I clock via bus.

temp 1 = socket
temp2= case temp/mobo

voltage #3 = cpu core volts

I think the rest is self explanitory... btw this is one of my daily use profiles


----------



## BulletBait

Here I'm just looking at getting forward to getting off work tomorrow (12 hour shift), driving the 3 hours home, and finally getting lit at the local watering hole that's open 365.

But, hey, I can't complain too hard about time and a half.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> For me, dual and quads, are dead. End of story. I don't care what their IPC is, i am not going back to 4 threads. No sir, even Chrome is multithreaded nowdays and especially the i3, with which i have had a brief encounter at a friend's house, will choke if you make it do simultaneous tasks. Tell what you want about Vishera, but i 've even played Skyrim with fluidity while doing Blu Ray->720p x264 encoding. Do that in an i3 and watch it suffocate. Which is why i plan on getting a 3rd FX83XX. The FX 83XX line, paired with 8GB, will be relevant for many, many years to come. Having something designed for server use, has also some advantages.


Besides being still relevant you can do two nice AM3+ builds for basically the price of one i7 build.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hey, here's a new board for your HWBot competitions!!! You 're going to take everyone by surprise! Chop the competition down by using the BATTLE-AX!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this rough gem, you will wipe the floor and they won't even know what hit them.


Code name = Stella


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Besides being still relevant you can do two nice AM3+ builds for basically the price of one i7 build.


I could have done 2 i7 builds as much as I have going into the FX build


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> I could have done 2 i7 builds as much as I have going into the FX build


Why don't you point out where the money went? It doesn't show in your rig. Otherwise your post is just a troll.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Besides being still relevant you can do two nice AM3+ builds for basically the price of one i7 build.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have done 2 i7 builds as much as I have going into the FX build
Click to expand...

According to your signature rig there isn't anything worth that much in your rig. So elaborate or **** and stop trolling.


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Why don't you point out where the money went? It doesn't show in your rig. Otherwise your post is just a troll.


Still putting stuff together, waiting on stuff in the mail..... I dropped another $1K on watercooling parts and a 2nd RX 480

Why do you got to be so abrasive and on Christmas morning none the less? Hope you have an awesome day sir


----------



## strike105x

I honestly got a different experience, i waited for black friday myself for building my current rig, basically even during black friday prices didn't drop much for intel here, but i did get some good deals on AMD, which was great for me because i just love using AMD more, i wanted more cores then just 4 as well, basically for the price of a decent i5, i managed to snatch the FX8300 (also got deus ex mankind divided as a present), an Noctua NH-D15 cooler a G502 mouse and with the M5A99FX mobo i just got barely in that range.


----------



## BulletBait

I saw that coming...









He said decent, not overkill. You can *usually* hit 4.6-4.8 with a decent $125-150 Mobo and $40-50 tower cooler. >4.8 is icing on the cake and 5.0 isn't needed for decent milage out of an FX chip.

Obviously here on this forum, it is an enthusiast space, but even most of the people here aren't dropping a wad for water-cooling. Prime example being @Undervolter, you do what 4.4 undervolted on your FX? I can never remember







.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> I could have done 2 i7 builds as much as I have going into the FX build


Why don't you point out where the money went? It doesn't show in your rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Still putting stuff together, waiting on stuff in the mail..... I dropped another $1K on watercooling parts and a 2nd RX 480
> 
> Why do you got to be so abrasive and on Christmas morning none the less? Hope you have an awesome day sir


Abrasive? This is nothing personal bro... Your post doesn't hold water that's why. How can you add in watercooling and the two video cards into the price? Water cooling is subjective and not a necessity. Video cards are part of any build be it AMD or Intel.


----------



## tashcz

You can drop as much money as an i7 would cost if you get a bad mobo, then buy a better one, and buy some better socket + VRM fans like Noctua or so. It could set you back an extra 200-250+ eur.


----------



## Mega Man

That is not true, intel intregrated graphics

Something amd does not have


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That is not true, intel intregrated graphics
> 
> Something amd does not have


It might have integrated graphics but it certainly ain't at the RX480 level







. Getting a cheap dedicated graphics card for the FX (that is actually better then the intel IGPU solution) still leaves you with lots of headroom money wise up to the cost of an i7.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> I could have done 2 i7 builds as much as I have going into the FX build


Why don't you point out where the money went? It doesn't show in your rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Still putting stuff together, waiting on stuff in the mail..... I dropped another $1K on watercooling parts and a 2nd RX 480
> 
> Why do you got to be so abrasive and on Christmas morning none the less? Hope you have an awesome day sir


Your post doesn't hold water that's why. How can you add in watercooling and the two video cards into the price? Water cooling is subjective and not a necessity. Video cards are part of any build be it AMD or Intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> You can drop as much money as an i7 would cost if you get a bad mobo, then buy a better one, and buy some better socket + VRM fans like Noctua or so. It could set you back an extra 200-250+ eur.


No one said anything about buying garbage motherboards and then getting something good because your too dumb to get something decent to start with. The fact of the matter is you can easily buy two eight core FX cpu's for $200 and two very good motherboards for $200. An i7 5820K alone costs that much. While an i7 6800K is even more than that.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> I could have done 2 i7 builds as much as I have going into the FX build


Why don't you point out where the money went? It doesn't show in your rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Still putting stuff together, waiting on stuff in the mail..... I dropped another $1K on watercooling parts and a 2nd RX 480
> 
> Why do you got to be so abrasive and on Christmas morning none the less? Hope you have an awesome day sir


Your post doesn't hold water that's why. How can you add in watercooling and the two video cards into the price? Water cooling is subjective and not a necessity. Video cards are part of any build be it AMD or Intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> You can drop as much money as an i7 would cost if you get a bad mobo, then buy a better one, and buy some better socket + VRM fans like Noctua or so. It could set you back an extra 200-250+ eur.


No one said anything about buying garbage motherboards and then getting something good because your too dumb to get something decent to start with. I am not directing this at you. The fact of the matter is you can easily buy two eight core FX cpu's for $200 and two very good motherboards for $200. An i7 5820K alone costs that much. While an i7 6800K is more than that.


----------



## tashcz

I know man, don't worry. But AMD and Intel, right now, work differently. Currently, you can get a good mobo and an intel CPU and it will work well out of the box. Thing with AMD is that people wanna go cheap, then they get power hungry, and want to get better cooling to overclock it, after that they see they're mobo limited, get a better mobo... I explained that way a bit earlier









Thing is, with Intel, you get good performance at a bit higher price. With AMD, if you know what you're doing, you can get away a bit cheaper or go with half of the price if you don't wanna overclock. I don't know if it would be fair to say iPhone vs Android. Both good systems, one works good out of the box, and the second one can work as good as the first one for 1/2 of the price if you know what you're doing.

It would be really bad if we started a intel vs amd debate right now, no need for that. It's a Vishera thread and we all rock Visheras. The 8350s and all other 8 cores have proven themselves. Anyone saying AMD has lost the battle for those years isn't right. Our 8 cores maybe didn't prove themselves for gaming purposes, but everything else? I think we are at least on par with i5's, and the mightiest ones. As I said, only thing that was wrong in the whole Vishera story is the bad motherboard choice. And even today, I really can't understand why did all companies let us down on that. Asus might be the only one that hasn't, but the rest... except the GD-80 (if I remembered correctly), most other brands were unstable for 4.7GHz and above. And the only reason were the mobos themselves. AIOs or maybe the NH D15 and high towers like it could handle 4.8GHz, and maybe 4.9GHz if you had a very low leak chip. Heck, even 5GHz might be possible. But one thing we were most limited was their VRM build.

As I expressed my oppinion earlier, I still can't understand how they let the 5 year old CHV/Z still be the best mobo for FX's which are still AMD's finest chips! Hey, it's not over yet! FX's are still the best chips AMD made, there is no Zen yet. And the chips were pretty darn good, but why is the 5 year old mobo the best we've got? How come noone saw the need for good 8 phase delivery? We've got Z170's that got 12 VRM phases, but we haven't got a single AM3+ with true 12 phases and Visheras are more power hungry. Was it so hard for Asus to release another Crosshair? When I was getting the Aura, yes, I had an idea to get the CHVZ too, but when I looked at it, it felt like I was looking at an ancient, 1st generation ROG board. It looks so old. And why didn't the others try and make one decent board that could handle stuff we need? Why didn't anyone make a board with 12VRM phases, or even 8 with newer MOSFETs, a huge heatsink with a fan mounting option (no, not like ST R3, something with a bigger one) and gave us an opportunity to really see what our chips could do? We STILL are mostly limited by our motherboards. CHVZ costs 235EUR here right now, there is no board old like the CHVZ that costs that much. Why? Why didn't the price drop? I'm sure a board like that could be made today with a price tag of 150EUR or less, but nobody made it. There are still people that just want the pure power without bling blings, M2 slots, USB 3.1, and all the stuff newer boards have. Instead of investing in that and spending money on RGB, I'd be happier if the Aura had one more power phase (it has 7+1).

AM3+ is old, but should not be underestimated. It has A LOT of power but there was no interest to give that power cheap. Even today if good overclocking boards costed less (Aura is probably the only one of them) you would be good even for gaming. If you can hit 4.7GHz on an 8 core for cheap you get 10FPS on average less in games where Visheras suffer the most, and it's not a big deal. I still get above 60FPS in all games I play including newer titles. But come on, to spend 200EUR+ on a motherboard for that? I never saw intel systems where the boards were more expensive than the CPUs. It shouldn't be like that.


----------



## Mega Man

Speak for your self my gigabyte works fine


----------



## tintreach

Jesus H Christ!!!! My only point (and as very candid as it was) is the amount of money I have invested into this *VERY SPECIFIC FX-8350 BUILD*.... That I could have purchased 2 i7 desktops, that was all...not trolling, lighten the hell up.

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/tintreach/saved/FBjZLk

vs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883230163#close

It's my winter project, just building and being creative on whats available with AMD's stuff before Ryzen and Vega hit and this thing runs a bit better than my i7 laptop or dual x5365 desktop for gaming. I don't really care about architecture or OS's...its all trivial to me. I even have a old T5120 SPARC server still running for some of my legacy Solaris 10 development stuff I do. It doesn't help to perpetuate AMD enthusiasm with this nonsense that sprung from a little but honest humor.

# rm -rf /* && init 0


----------



## Mega Man

Sorry, but that is ridiculous

You are talking about diy vs oem pre-built which is apples vs orangutans

Either compare apples to apples. Or don't compare additional expenses at all.

Cooling is cooling, you need it amd or Intel. If you only bought water cooling because it's an amd then that would be your poor choices not the pcs...
Gpus are gpus you need them.... cases. Wall mounts? You really are gonna use the price of that crap vs a oem junk heap? Grow up.

I have spent more on cooling then most do on cars. I do it because I like to. Not that I need it.

I don't need it.

My case costs more then your entire build. Should I include that?

No.


----------



## strike105x

Calm down all its still christmas







, take a sip all calm down and let's start again







. I misunderstood tintreach's first post as well, but with his last one i now get what he was trying to talk about, his not talking about AMD rigs ending up costing more then intel due to all of the extra investements you have to make because its AMD, his talking about him being attached to his AMD build thus spending a ton of money on it that ended up costing him more then some i7 rigs. That comparison with the intel i7 rigs had more of a satirical value of how far he would go for his AMD build. It wasn't about AMD ending up costing more then Intel due to all the extra work you got to put in it, but like i said about how far he would go for his AMD build.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I saw that coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said decent, not overkill. You can *usually* hit 4.6-4.8 with a decent $125-150 Mobo and $40-50 tower cooler. >4.8 is icing on the cake and 5.0 isn't needed for decent milage out of an FX chip.
> 
> Obviously here on this forum, it is an enthusiast space, but even most of the people here aren't dropping a wad for water-cooling. Prime example being @Undervolter, you do what 4.4 undervolted on your FX? I can never remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nah, if i was running 4.4 i would be overclocker, not undervolter.







You need above stock voltage for 4.4, hence it wouldn't be undervolting. I run 4Ghz undervolted, it's plenty performance and you can actually make a rather cool and quiet (TM) configuration at that point. The Visheras, up to 4Ghz aren't the voltagethirsty pigs that people describe them to be. Although from my rough estimates, the best performance/watt point is at 3.5Ghz, cause the FX can go all the way down to 1.18v and when i had measured with kill-a-watt, the consumption in Prime was the same as my undervolted 1090T at 3.2Ghz. At 4Ghz things get a bit worse, but still, it's something like 220W from the wall under Prime95, which isn't bad.

I have passed IBT once at 4.5Ghz, using Scythe Rasetsu (RIP, i destroyed it). A CM 212 Evo according to all accounts can make 4.5Ghz, so you certainly don't need to buy superexpensive cooler for that and people with Noctuas have even hit 5Ghz in this forum.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Over time i have put over 2k into my amd build but i started with a 400 dollar investment and ended up with a whole other amd system and three extra rads by the end of it but i dont regret it one bit because i have enough water cooling parts left to run this pc when i switch to zen and smash it with all this rad space lol


----------



## hurricane28

lol, i started the same way. I spend 400 euro's at first than due to upgrades i end up with over 1K total. I have no regrets either and when RAYZEN comes out i hopefully have enough money to upgrade. I just moved and i bought all new furniture and i had to paint A LOT.. i have spend over 3K in my house already and i am not even finished.. so i have to do some math as to what is more important now, upgrade to RAYZEN or some other stuff in the house lol.


----------



## miklkit

As it sits now my system probably cost around $1200usd. But in a month it will be 4 years old and in that time I bought:

2-PSU
4-motherboards
4-GPU
4-CPU
4-air coolers
1-water cooler kit
2 dozen case fans

No wonder my wife is always complaining about the cost of this thing.


----------



## mus1mus

We'll probably see a few of us doing more spending as the new year starts. lol


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We'll probably see a few of us doing more spending as the new year starts. lol


end of jan early reb i should have a few good checks but heres to hoping the money can be appropriated there some lol


----------



## Alastair

I am sitting on my second motherboard for my FX platform. The GD-65 was RMA'ed and then sold.
Third FX processor. 8320 then 8350 then 8370. I simply wanted to try out all the flavors







and I sold them for minimal loss since over the years prices have inflated in SA.
My first new GPU's since my HD6850's which I got in 2011. Damn I love me some FURY's.








Third PSU. My first Aerocool unit you wouldn't want near your PC. My BeQuite DPP10/850 couldn't deal with FX+Fury's all OC'ed.
Same chassis this whole time.
I went from a 120CLC to a 280 loop to a now 620 loop (360+280)
Same ram this entire time.


----------



## cssorkinman

In the last year the AM3+ purchases I've made were - MSI 990 Gaming, and an FX9590.
Other purchases , Sapphire Fury and INWIN 303.

I currently have FX 8350, 8370 , 8370e,9370 and 9590 cpus
Am3+ boards 990s = UD5, GD-80 , MSI gaming , 2 CHV-z's, and an Extreme 3.

I have a Thermaltake P5 , 480 mm loop and 910 watt psu that's waiting for Zen. Hopefully the money I have put away will be enough for some good DDR 4 , the 8C16T Zen and a top notch board..


----------



## cssorkinman

*EDIT: DOUBLE POST SORRY*

In the last year the AM3+ purchases I've made were - MSI 990 Gaming, and an FX9590.
Other purchases , Sapphire Fury and INWIN 303.

I currently have FX 8350, 8370 , 8370e,9370 and 9590 cpus
Am3+ boards 990s = UD5, GD-80 , MSI gaming , 2 CHV-z's, and an Extreme 3.

I have a Thermaltake P5 , 480 mm loop and 910 watt psu that's waiting for Zen. Hopefully the money I have put away will be enough for some good DDR 4 , the 8C16T Zen and a top notch board..


----------



## jclafi

Guys you really use a lot of parts. I´m the otherwise, since 2012 only one motherboard (UD5), and CPU(8350). Nothing more, except for a GPU upgrade (GTX260 216 SP SLI to R9 280X O.C).

I always was a Intel guy. Give a shot on the AMD camp, just when everyone blame the FX series, and after 4 years of hard use, still love my FX. Next upgrade? Only when Zen+ arrives.

Until there, i hope that my FX RIG is still rocking. This will be the first time i use one computer for more than 4 years. Incredible but my FX still do everything i need, is fast and reliable, like to be punished and is always bagging for more.

Got to love it.


----------



## tashcz

At one point you become a collectionare









Sometimes you hope for a better chip, etc... wanna try what other boards can do







I've 8320 and an 8370E, Asus Pro Gaming Aura, Gigabyte DS3P, Sabertooth R2 with dead sound.

Waiting for some hardware to become cheap and build another system, and try the cheap ebay watercooling project. Mixing copper blocks and aluminum radiators and see if that's going to happen. Watercool VRM's, Northbridge... You can get a pump for 6-7$, a CPU block for ~10$, some other 4x4cm blocks for 5-6$ or even cheaper if they're aluminum, and radiators are like 15$ for a 120, 20-25$ for a 240, and about 30$ for a 360 radiator. I wanna see how it compares to EK and other brands. My idea is 15$ for pump + res, 3 blocks 20$, and 2x 360 rads 2x30$. It's under 100$ bucks and I wanna see how it compares to the AIOs too. Is it all just about rad space or much more to it...







Yeah, will get fittings too, but they can be found cheap also.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Mixing copper blocks and aluminum radiators and see if that's going to happen.


1) Don't use a silver coil.
2) Use molybdate.
3) Don't let the pH go to 10.


----------



## tashcz

Your quote messed up, it was me, not @Undervolter









I know that copper is going to degrade, but that's why I'm going to use an older system to check what's up. It will go on a custom made case just for those testing purposes, and if it proves itself, who knows, I might end up using that in my main rig. But for now, it's just going to be a test since ebay watercooling is REAL cheap.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I know that copper is going to degrade


The problem isn't copper at all. Aluminum is much further at the opposite end of the scale than silver. If you put silver, a very "noble" metal, into a loop with aluminum, the aluminum becomes a "sacrificial anode" for the silver ions. Basically, silver causes aluminum to corrode more rapidly than brass/bronze/copper in a loop will because silver is more cathodic (opposite of anodic). The further apart two metals are (cathodic to anodic distance) the more galvanic corrosion is likely to be an issue. Sacrificial anodes are great for boats because the water they encounter is always changing. But in our loops they're bad because they cause gunk (precipitate) buildup.

Anodic index is here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanic_corrosion

The ways to avoid this are:

1) Get aluminum that has been well-treated - a barrier coating between the aluminum and the water. ASUS made a hybrid motherboard cooler from aluminum and said its salt spray testing showed it can stand up to corrosion. But enthusiasts didn't trust it so they replaced the cooler with copper in a later board.

2) Don't let the pH get to 10. Too high a pH accelerates aluminum's corrosion. Too low a pH accelerates the corrosion of copper/brass/bronze. So, a good pH is usually around 8.5 (8-9 range). Higher pH keeps biological growth rate down. Too high a pH also can cause a coating to form on copper/brass/bronze. Borax added to water helps to raise the pH and keep it stable.

3) Sodium molybdate, which can be bought in big bags for little money, is an effective anti-corrosive for aluminum. Ideally, any custom watercooling liquid will also have a triazole added. You can get benzotriazol cheaply and you don't need to add much. Triazols keep copper from corroding by forming a protective barrier at the surface.

So, if you're mixing aluminum and copper, use a borax + molybdate + distilled water + benzotriazol mix and don't use silver. Keep the water away from light to discourage biological growth and keep the pH around 8.5. This will take a lot of borate in the water to achieve. Make sure you don't add any water that has solid borate because borax is abrasive. Make your mixture when the water is at the coolest temperature it will ever be at in the loop so you'll know how much can stay dissolved. By contrast, it doesn't take much benzotriazol or molybdate to be effective. You can also protect your water block better by putting it into a high concentration of benzotriazol and ethanol before you put it into the loop (pre-treating). But you'll need the pH to be around 8-9 to form a strong protective layer. Low pH causes the layer to be weak.

The benefits of making your own coolant are:

1) Less expensive in the long run. The ingredients are cheap.

2) No dyes to muck things up.

3) No unnecessary glycols. Not only is ethylene glycol toxic and has a vapor pressure that will cause it to slowly accumulate in air if exposed, glycols have to be kept at >20% concentration or they will be broken down by bacteria. Glycols are only necessary if your loop gets below freezing. Laymen advise "splashing" glycols at concentrations below 20% and that's wrong. Professionals say otherwise. This is why the EK bottle says it shouldn't be diluted beyond the recommended level.

4) Tolyltriazole, which is an alternative copper corrosion inhibitor, has a strong odor from impurities. Some premade coolants will use this, causing a strong odor. Benzotriazol should be odorless.

Pro solutions for water systems don't just use borate to raise the pH. They use it with a stronger base. But, I think that's probably more trouble than it's worth for our needs.

Drawbacks:

1) You need to use relatively correct ratios. Triazole can be used at around .1M which is a lot less than the amount of borax you need to add to raise pH enough. You don't need much molybdate.

2) You need to have a pH tester unless you want to be sloppy and just dissolve as much borate as you can and leave it at that. I think borax maxes pH at around 8.5 (9 at most) so there shouldn't a danger of getting to 10 anyway. I would add the triazole and molybdate first, then the borax - because triazole is more resistant to dissolving than borax.

3) Keep triazole and molybdate away from pets/food. Wear eye protection and a mask when working with them.

Silver works well as a biocide, from what I've read, in a system with copper/bronze/brass (and the right type of stainless steel) - but may need chlorine in the loop to work. Silver chlorite or something similar is apparently what is formed that makes silver an effective biocide, not just plain silver ions. Putting any type of chlorine into your loop is problematic from what I've read. There is one that has been used in Britain for koi ponds that seems to be compatible with everything but it's hard to source in the US in small quantities. It may be that silver ions by themselves (no chlorine) are enough for our rather pure distilled loops but I can't say one way or the other.

Silver also inhibits the effectiveness of triazole by forming an insoluble precipitate with it. This not only takes silver ions out of the water, reducing the biological growth inhibition, it uses up the triazole. And, it leaves gunk in your system.

Iodine is not recommended. Potassium iodide slightly increased the effectiveness of benzotriazole at a precise ratio (.1M BTA and .01M KI) but higher levels of KI increased the corrosion rate and lower levels did nothing. If someone really wants to improve the effectiveness of their triazole, they should add .01M of AMT instead. That's likely overkill as long as the copper parts aren't already corroded. Organic iodine compounds might work better but I don't think anyone has tested them for this use. The best anti-corrosion mix one study found is .1M BTA + .01M AMT in ethanol. Good luck using ethanol instead of water in your loop, though. (Don't try that.)


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know what you guys are talking about to be honest.. most people just buy custom loop and put distilled water in it and it works..


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know what you guys are talking about to be honest.. most people just buy custom loop and put distilled water in it and it works..


I put plain distilled water into my EK water block and left it sit out on a kitchen counter. It was corroded by the next day and any places where water had touched the bottom also corroded. I did this on two different occasions. Copper quickly forms oxidized layers. Copper oxides generally have low thermal conductivity and the layers tend to not protect the underlying copper from further corrosion. Triazole inhibitors improve thermal conductivity by forming their own layer on the copper. That layer also prevents biological growth in particular from eating away at the copper.

All professional water systems with copper use anti-corrosives and probably 99% use a triazole. The good news is that benzotriazol is cheap and you don't need to add much. Just add a bit of borax to raise the pH. Molybdate is only needed if you have aluminum in your loop.

The only metal that's suitable for using with just water alone is gold.

If person really wants to minimize the effort they put into coolant they should use borax at the very least. A higher pH will discourage corrosion and biological growth, even without a triazole. Mule Team borax can be picked up at any WalMart. Add it at the lowest room temperature your system will see until you can't get anymore to dissolve and the water is clear.


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm okay, didn't know that.

Thnx for the info


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm okay, didn't know that.
> 
> Thnx for the info


You're welcome. I did a lot of research because I was curious about all this. Unfortunately, a huge amount of it is done with mostly irrelevant methods, like using solutions with hydrochloric acid, nitric acid, and things like that. But, I was able to discover a bunch of interesting bits that clear up a lot of common advice, like the >20% glycol, the way silver bonds with triazole (making both work less well), and such. It also turns out that, if one doesn't have aluminum in one's loop, the most dangerous metal for silver coils is the solder used in some radiators - not the copper/brass/bronze/nickle. The solder has a more anodic character than those so it will dissolve first. This is probably why one person who posted a web page about it developed corrosion leaks in his radiators. It think it was the solder, not the copper, that dissolved. I recall that he said he had been running a silver coil + distilled for years without trouble prior. There is also the potential issue of the silver just not killing biological growth enough because of a lack of chlorine in the water.

The whole EK nickle plating thing is a mystery to me, in terms of how it relates to silver coils. Nickle is more cathodic than copper. So, if anything is going to react with the silver it would be the copper not the nickle. I suppose it's possible for the silver to react with the copper, causing the nickle plating to come off, though. I guess the best metal for a silver coil setup would be a "high nickel copper alloy", which Wikipedia lists as having the same galvanic spot as silver. You'd just have to figure out what corrosion inhibitor to use rather than a triazole. Just borate with a higher enough pH might be enough. I don't know.


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. You just MADE the case for air cooling. Bolt it in and blow the dust off yearly.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hehe. You just MADE the case for air cooling. Bolt it in and blow the dust off yearly.


If adding borax from Walmart and getting a bottle of BTA from Amazon is too hard, I guess. I would definitely suggest that anyone who intends to lap their processor and use a liquid metal TIM not use a large tower cooler. After my experience with a dual tower Zalman, a fused CPU, and a broken bolt - which ended in a dead CPU, a ruined cooler, and a dented board - water-cooling is comparatively easy and cheap. I guess a better mounting mechanism might have helped a lot, though. That Zalman was notorious for installation/removal difficulty.


----------



## cssorkinman

My custom loop has automotive antifreeze/water 50/50 mix.- over 3 years now - no issues. Took the cooling block apart at 6 months to inspect and clean it, had some of the black coating from the radiator trapped in the fins but that was it.

When Zen drops, I'll probably need a new block so I'll have it apart then to have another look.


----------



## miklkit

Since I refuse to shop at those corporations, yes it is too hard. Thanks for the heads up on the liquid metal TIM. Never tried it and never will.

Automotive antifreeze sounds good tho. Always have some of that laying around.


----------



## mus1mus

2*480mm rads
1250W PSU
3200C14 TridentZ DDR4

These are the hardware I will be using with Ryzen.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2*480mm rads
> 1250W PSU
> 3200C14 TridentZ DDR4
> 
> These are the hardware I will be using with Ryzen.


I used that same DDR4 kit on my 6700k build before I sold it off. It's a very good kit, not afraid of additional MHz like some DDR4 out there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know what you guys are talking about to be honest.. most people just buy custom loop and put distilled water in it and it works..
> 
> 
> 
> I put plain distilled water into my EK water block and left it sit out on a kitchen counter. It was corroded by the next day and any places where water had touched the bottom also corroded. I did this on two different occasions. Copper quickly forms oxidized layers. Copper oxides generally have low thermal conductivity and the layers tend to not protect the underlying copper from further corrosion. Triazole inhibitors improve thermal conductivity by forming their own layer on the copper. That layer also prevents biological growth in particular from eating away at the copper.
> 
> All professional water systems with copper use anti-corrosives and probably 99% use a triazole. The good news is that benzotriazol is cheap and you don't need to add much. Just add a bit of borax to raise the pH. Molybdate is only needed if you have aluminum in your loop.
> 
> The only metal that's suitable for using with just water alone is gold.
> 
> If person really wants to minimize the effort they put into coolant they should use borax at the very least. A higher pH will discourage corrosion and biological growth, even without a triazole. Mule Team borax can be picked up at any WalMart. Add it at the lowest room temperature your system will see until you can't get anymore to dissolve and the water is clear.
Click to expand...

yea no.

oxidization ( i assume you mean discoloration ? if not then i want proof. ) is not a problem. but more over, i call shenanigans

copper + water is not a problem. if you have real proof, feel free to show me as for mine. there is plenty in this forum and martinsliquidlab

which is established and i dont have to take the word of another "engineer" to borrow a phrase.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea no.
> 
> oxidization ( i assume you mean discoloration ? if not then i want proof. ) is not a problem. but more over, i call *shenanigans*
> 
> copper + water is not a problem. if you have real proof, feel free to show me as for mine. there is plenty in this forum and martinsliquidlab
> 
> which is established and i dont have to take the word of another "engineer" to borrow a phrase.


I love that word... not used as much as it should be....especially in political arenas... : ) you tell'em like it is Mega!


----------



## tashcz

Thanks for the info guys, especially superstition222. You really seem like you know a bunch of valuable stuff about metals, and it's what all watercoolers need.

I'm not much into the whole story with metals being mixed in water, but I'd like to know in simplest words, what happens when you mix copper blocks with alu rads in a loop consisted of only destilled water and antifreeze? What are the chances of a metal being eaten by corossion and getting a leak?

Since I'll be doing that "budget test" I'd like to know what's the first thing that's going to get me. And I'd like to see how much those components can last without a leak. I mean, if we kick ass of those AIO's by price, 2 360 rads for the price of a 240, and we get better performance, the only thing left is life expectancy. I'm willing to risk those worse performing FX parts to do the test. PSU will be far from the loop so no danger of leaking on 220V, and leaks on 12V won't do much damage except to components themselves.

I'm really excited about this, I've got some DDR3 but I'm using it for a home server, so for now I'll need only a PSU and some RAM, I've got everything except that. Won't cost more than 60-70EUR all together.

It's a pity that those ebay alu rads don't have copper pipes at least, but what the heck... wonder even if the AIOs have copper pipes, not sure my Nepton 240M has them or it's pure alu.

Ands speaking of PH value of water, wouldn't baking soda fix the problem? It helps with PH in my stomach after a lot of pizza


----------



## Mega Man

First antifreeze is designed to mix metals, as such it has corrosion inhibitors in it.

You can mix metals. Even using reg water, you have an effect of galvanic corrosion.

Before someone brings out the infamous galvanic table. The table is NOT accurate for what we do. It is talking about salt water and a different use (iirc the navy made it, or some ocean foundation) it is only accurate in salt water. Distilled water is different.

You can mix metals, when people had to make their own water cooling stuffs, that is what they did. It will just corrode faster, requiring more maintenance over a shorter period of time. All antifreeze will do is extend that time, but you will still need to maintain your loop.

Baking soda will work but generally it is better to just change the water. It can cause blockages once the solids settle


----------



## mus1mus

It really just boil down to some simple facts.

Blocks are expensive.
Nickel blocks are beautiful.
Copper blocks look awesome when fresh and polished.
Beauty hates tarnishes.
Mixing metals often times stains or even tarnishes the finish of the blocks. (Mind it - I am not even talking about corrosion and all that science!)

To protect the investment, and the look of the blocks, people often advise not to mix metals nor expose the loop to something that will tarnish it.

Also not talking about clogging caused by corrosion inside the loop. That is already severe.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I used that same DDR4 kit on my 6700k build before I sold it off. It's a very good kit, not afraid of additional MHz like some DDR4 out there.


Yep! Pretty good kit.

Was able to push 3533 Mhz C14 HCI Stable on my previous CPU which I would call a board and platform limit. One guy was able to push it to 3600 on an SOC Champion.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It really just boil down to some simple facts.
> 
> Blocks are expensive.
> Nickel blocks are beautiful.
> Copper blocks look awesome when fresh and polished.
> Beauty hates tarnishes.
> Mixing metals often times stains or even tarnishes the finish of the blocks. (Mind it - I am not even talking about corrosion and all that science!)
> 
> To protect the investment, and the look of the blocks, people often advise not to mix metals nor expose the loop to something that will tarnish it.
> 
> Also not talking about clogging caused by corrosion inside the loop. That is already severe.


But doing an experiment like this, changing the destilled water + antifreeze + maybe baking soda (not sure if it would totally disolve in water) every 4-5 months, how soon would I see a leak? We aren't talking about expensive stuff right now, lets just narrow it down to my idea for the left off FX build. So a complete mobo + CPU cooled by 2 360 rads, blocks are copper, rads are alu. If I get really crazy I might even get a 3rd 360 and just overkill it (hey its 30$ a piece) and compare the results to the EK & other stuff and see how and if things are overrated.

I'd never mix metals in an expensive, brander custom loop, but this is making stuff from things that are cheapest on the market right now, and seeing what performance they'll bring. A total custom loop from ebay with 3 360 rads would cost as a H110i or something like it. What I want to do is experiment how it'd perform. I know there's a bunch of "30$ watercooling" videos on youtube, but lets put it to the extremes. And after all, it's not gonna be a waste of money, I'd be left with a bunch of watercooling stuff.


----------



## mus1mus

Well, seems you misunderstand the term, "making the most out of the budget".

1. I do not recommend mixing alu with copper.
2. You will not need 3 360mm rads. For the CPU alone, a 360mm will be more than enough.
3. You can buy full copper rads cheap to keep it all Cu.


----------



## Mega Man

Better question.

How much is al rad,

How much is copper rad,

How much will you save long term.

As to your question about leaks

Imo you would spend more in antifreeze then the difference in costs of a copper rad vs all rad.

I know the maintenance would kill it for me. I value my time at well over 200 per hour..... I can buy a Lotta rad for 200....

There is no magic way to know how long before you leak, there is just knowing corrosion is taking place.

In my servers for fun I wanna do an all al loop but I will probably be using car rads/ new ac rads for this


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> what happens when you mix copper blocks with alu rads in a loop consisted of only destilled water and antifreeze?


There is no single antifreeze. There are multiple formulations with very different compositions. Some have silicates. Some have phosphates. Some have molybdate. Some have nitrate. Some are made with ethylene glycol. Some are made with propylene glycol. Most have triazoles.

_Dec 29th Update: I wanted to add the point that there are also OAT and HOAT chemistries. Antifreeze is not simple. It is hardly just one thing. OAT and/or HOAT may contain a chemical (forgot the name) that can dissolve silicone rubber. I don't know what is inside everyone's pumps but people could be taking a chance by using an antifreeze without knowing what's in it and how it could affect what's inside the pump. Dissolved gaskets and such aren't a great thing to have. There is also RV/marine antifreeze which is made with propylene glycol but which, unfortunately, also has alcohol in it._

You don't need antifreeze in a water loop unless you're going below freezing. If you chose to use it then you need to maintain a >20% concentration.

Aluminum needs sodium or potassium molybdate in the loop to keep galvanic corrosion under control and the pH can't rise to 10 or more.

If you keep a glycol antifreeze mix above 20% it does have two benefits: triazole inhibitor and the biological growth inhibition of adequate percentage glycol. However, antifreeze mixes are also generally formulated to be used at no less than 80% strength. That means the percentage of triazole may be on the low side, as well as molybdate if you get one with that - if diluted to 25%.

If you mix copper and aluminum in your loop without molybdate you're likely to have the aluminum function as a sacrificial anode. Those dissolve and generally form a precipitate with the cathodic metal. In most loops (without silver coils) that metal is nickel (from the fittings at least). I have yet to see anyone link to an actual all-copper loop that has copper fittings. All the fittings I see everywhere are nickle.


----------



## Mega Man

again shenanigans most fittings are painted brass, some are nickle coated

source : read any _*name brand*_ fitting page. they generally state what the material is


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea no.
> 
> oxidization ( i assume you mean discoloration ? if not then i want proof. ) is not a problem. but more over, i call shenanigans


A person posted a topic in another forum years ago about how liquid metal TIM dries up. A lot of people mocked and said he's a liar. That went on for quite some time in the topic. Now, though, it's fairly common knowledge that Liquid Pro behaves that way. I personally have photos of dried-up Liquid Pro. I didn't bother to take photos of the block. But, if I disassemble the loop I'll be sure to take them.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First antifreeze is designed to mix metals, as such it has corrosion inhibitors in it.


Antifreezes are generally designed to not be diluted below 80%. That means their pH can be strongly changed when diluted heavily. That means the formulation may not work as intended.

But, yes, the triazole inhibitors I already discussed are added to antifreezes designed for use with copper in particular. This is because benzotriazole and tolyltriazole are industry-standard copper corrosion inhibitors. Molybdate, which is useful for protecting aluminum, is featured in some antifreezes but not all. There are also unwelcome ingredients like nitrate in some formulations (and dyes).

Finally, unless your loop is going to go below freezing there's no need for glycol in the first place, along with other ingredients that aren't needed for copper/nickle loops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Before someone brings out the infamous galvanic table. The table is NOT accurate for what we do. It is talking about salt water and a different use (iirc the navy made it, or some ocean foundation) it is only accurate in salt water. Distilled water is different.


Citation needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can mix metals, when people had to make their own water cooling stuffs, that is what they did. It will just corrode faster, requiring more maintenance over a shorter period of time. All antifreeze will do is extend that time, but you will still need to maintain your loop.


A correct mixture of corrosion inhibitors at the correct pH prevents corrosion. Corrosion is factor without mixed metals which is why triazole is considered a basic requirement of water systems that have copper. IBM, for instance, uses it in their water-cooled computer systems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Baking soda will work but generally it is better to just change the water. It can cause blockages once the solids settle


Baking soda raises pH but it is an inferior choice to borax.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again shenanigans most fittings are painted brass, some are nickle coated
> 
> source : read any _*name brand*_ fitting page. they generally state what the material is


You mean the post telling someone it's easy to buy an "all copper" loop is shenanigans? Okay.

You missed my point entirely.

Show me the all-copper fittings.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea no.
> 
> oxidization ( i assume you mean discoloration ? if not then i want proof. ) is not a problem. but more over, i call shenanigans
> 
> 
> 
> A person posted a topic in another forum years ago about how liquid metal TIM dries up. A lot of people mocked and said he's a liar. That went on for quite some time in the topic. Now, though, it's fairly common knowledge that Liquid Pro behaves that way. I personally have photos of dried-up Liquid Pro. I didn't bother to take photos of the block. But, if I disassemble the loop I'll be sure to take them.
Click to expand...

noooo. you dont say? no proof? i can not believe it

hmm.... wonder why







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First antifreeze is designed to mix metals, as such it has corrosion inhibitors in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Antifreezes are generally designed to not be diluted below 80%. That means their pH can be strongly changed when diluted heavily. That means the formulation may not work as intended.
> 
> But, yes, the triazole inhibitors I already discussed are added to antifreezes designed for use with copper in particular. This is because benzotriazole and tolyltriazole are industry-standard copper corrosion inhibitors. Molybdate, which is useful for protecting aluminum, is featured in some antifreezes but not all. There are also unwelcome ingredients like nitrate in some formulations (and dyes).
Click to expand...

not true

please feel free to read the instructions
Source


this is assuming you dont buy premixed coolant, that comes premixed at 50%/50% ( i am specifically talking about what *THEY* are talking about )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Finally, unless your loop is going to go below freezing there's no need for glycol in the first place.


again false, any clue why places like Australia or the desert still have and use antifreeze, or "anti-boil" as it is called there ?

it 1 lowers freeze point ( more accurately the colder it is the more slushy it gets till it completely freezes depending on the mix ) 2 raises boiling point, 3 has anti microbial properties, and 4 has anti corrosive properties
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Before someone brings out the infamous galvanic table. The table is NOT accurate for what we do. It is talking about salt water and a different use (iirc the navy made it, or some ocean foundation) it is only accurate in salt water. Distilled water is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Citation needed.
Click to expand...

@BoxGods ( owner or co owner of monsoon ) care to help ?

sources are at the bottom
http://www.corrosion-doctors.org/Definitions/galvanic-series.htm
http://www.eaa1000.av.org/technicl/corrosion/galvanic.htm

while i dont like to use wiki, i think this should cover it, but feel free to look into it more if you want
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You can mix metals, when people had to make their own water cooling stuffs, that is what they did. It will just corrode faster, requiring more maintenance over a shorter period of time. All antifreeze will do is extend that time, but you will still need to maintain your loop.
> 
> 
> 
> A correct mixture of corrosion inhibitors at the correct pH prevents corrosion. Corrosion is factor without mixed metals which is why triazole is considered a basic requirement of water systems that have copper. IBM, for instance, uses it in their water-cooled computer systems.
Click to expand...

please, stop speaking in absolutes aka "it prevents corrosion" everything breaks down, nothing prevents it, and water only speeds up the process. there is a reason it is called "anti corrosion" it slows it down.

copper even will corrode but it takes for longer then you claim ( look at water pipes. i have worked in 100 year old building where they have *started* to fail..... ( thickness being a determining factor as i have worked in 50 year old buildings that have same issues )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Baking soda will work but generally it is better to just change the water. It can cause blockages once the solids settle
> 
> 
> 
> Baking soda lowers pH but it is an inferior choice to borax.
Click to expand...

irrelevant *he asked* about backing soda. i answered. either or does the same, and both *will* settle out of the water, and clog stuff over time


----------



## superstition222

Ignore list. Just an FYI... when you call someone a liar that's trolling and you're not entitled to further responses.

I advise people to ignore what Mega says about water cooling. If you don't think what I've said is accurate, do research and refer to professional studies. Those are, for instance, how I was able to learn that the common advice to use <20% glycol is flat wrong. A large portion of tips and advice in forums like this is not supported by professional research or is vaguely presented enough to be misleading.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> again shenanigans most fittings are painted brass, some are nickle coated
> 
> source : read any _*name brand*_ fitting page. they generally state what the material is
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the post telling someone it's easy to buy an "all copper" loop is shenanigans? Okay.
> 
> You missed my point entirely.
> 
> Show me the all-copper fittings.
Click to expand...

*sigh*

first

feel free to search for alphacool copper fittings

second

as i bolded i said most fittings were painted *BRASS* ( people tell me i dont need to do this, but see what happens when i dont ? ) but there are a few that are nickel coated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Ignore list. Just an FYI... when you call someone a liar that's trolling and you're not entitled to further responses.


dont care, i dont do this for you, but people who are reading the forum and think you are helping, when you are not, and are factually false. which is not calling a lair, and i *proved you* false


----------



## MadGoat

I can speak to liquid pro drying up. I used it on my current rig and it "froze" the cpu to my water block. I ended up having to "rip" the cpu out of the zif and pry the cpu from the block. I then had to lap both the block and cpu to get a level surface again.

Now how this happened, if it was user error, I don't know. It did happen however. All I know is I wouldn't use it again.


----------



## Mega Man

it has always dried up. that is something that happens to gallium it does not actually dry up like mercury it evaporates.

what is left, the "dried up part " is the rest of the tim what we called bs on him, was that it stained nickel ( going from memory and so the "iirc clause applies here )


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> I can speak to liquid pro drying up. I used it on my current rig and it "froze" the cpu to my water block. I ended up having to "rip" the cpu out of the zif and pry the cpu from the block. I then had to lap both the block and cpu to get a level surface again.
> 
> Now how this happened, if it was user error, I don't know. It did happen however. All I know is I wouldn't use it again.


My assumption is that it's due to copper reacting with it. People who used nickle-plated sinks and spreaders are probably the ones who mocked that guy I mentioned for pages and pages in that forum (Hardforum I think). There are also plenty of people on Amazon in reviews and such that said theirs never dried up. My setup is a lapped CPU and a copper block. So copper + copper. I had Liquid Pro dry up quickly on two different CPUs, the Zalman air cooler, and the EK block. It dried up the most quickly on the EK block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> if it was user error, I don't know.


Definitely not. The packaging warns against using it with aluminum but says nothing about problems with copper.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it has always dried up. that is something that happens to gallium it does not actually dry up like mercury it evaporates.
> 
> what is left, the "dried up part " is the rest of the tim what we called bs on him, was that it stained nickel ( going from memory and so the "iirc clause applies here )


Gotchya


----------



## cssorkinman

I used automotive antifreeze because I had the intention of using it for sub-zero _shenanigans_ in my garage.

Didn't think I'd have any issues with it at all because I've got farm equipment that has had the same Anitfreeze in it for 20+ years that hasn't had anything rust out or clog up. I have one 1973 International Load Star that probably is going on 30 years +. At any rate it seems to be working fine with my Koolance radiator, pump and 380A block. If anything changes - I'll let everyone here know.


----------



## MadGoat

All depends on what metals are in your loop. Mine is copper and brass and I use just distilled water and a silver coil. No problems. I wouldn't put antifreeze in my computer for many other reasons, but mostly because plain water is the best coolant there is.

To each their own.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Guys you really use a lot of parts. I´m the otherwise, since 2012 only one motherboard (UD5), and CPU(8350). Nothing more, except for a GPU upgrade (GTX260 216 SP SLI to R9 280X O.C).
> 
> I always was a Intel guy. Give a shot on the AMD camp, just when everyone blame the FX series, and after 4 years of hard use, still love my FX. Next upgrade? Only when Zen+ arrives.
> 
> Until there, i hope that my FX RIG is still rocking. This will be the first time i use one computer for more than 4 years. Incredible but my FX still do everything i need, is fast and reliable, like to be punished and is always bagging for more.
> 
> Got to love it.


You were the clever one, who got the most out of his parts. Let's put it in another way. The FX83xx will still be usable even in games, as long as i3 and Sandy-Ivy i5s are still used. For any other everyday activity, it's going to last much longer and combined with any modern GPU, it will be perfectly usable for 4K resolution too, as the video acceleration is done by the GPU. My FX6300 is i think about 3 1/2 years old, my FX8320 about 2 1/2 years old, my FX8300 1 year old and unused and i plan to use them for well over 4 years. The "newer and faster" game never ends. The question is, do you really need them...

I have a friend whose rig i almost forcibly upgrade every 10 years. He went from AthlonXP to my retired 1090T. In the meantime i was begging him to upgrade him (for free) and he would answer "nah, it's running fine". I admire him. As for the 1090T, he was extra happy about.

The FX line, in an enviroment that is getting more and more multithreaded and where ordinary applications can't just become superheavy just for the sake of becoming so, will have a very long, long life, outside of games.


----------



## strike105x

Personally my FX4300 lasted me for about 3 years, even longer if i didn't think i was so obsessed with emulation, thus last year i went with a G3258 and then i found out that emulation wasn't as important for me.... The G3258 really made me miss my FX4300 due to the 4 cores handling better multitasking and general work loads, plus it turned out that more and more pc games where optimized for 4 cores or even locked to 4.... but even the FX4300 bottlenecked every now and then with my messy workload so i decided to go for the FX8300, and i'm so happy with it, wierdly due to how 10 manages the cores i get the same emulation performance as with my G3258, but most of all everything works just like i wished, and been having no problems. really loving this rig and hopping for a 5 years time of usage :3.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Gotchya


At least two misleading/erroneous claims in his post, which, of course, features the usual sloppy trolling. Thanks for quoting it.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> mostly because plain water is the best coolant there is.
> 
> To each their own.


Facts are not "to each their own". Go tell any professional involved in water systems that use copper that plain water is the best. Start with IBM, for instance, the company that uses the same thing every other professional uses to protect copper - a triazole.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Facts are not "to each their own". Go tell any professional involved in water systems that use copper that plain water is the best. Start with IBM, for instance, the company that uses the same thing every other professional uses to protect copper - a triazole.


Dude, I don't know what you're trying to prove here. I respect that everyone has a perspective they believe it's right. The sharing of ideas is exactly that. If anyone takes what has been googled and written on a forum as the absolute truth... Well that's their learning curve, not mine.

~G~


----------



## strike105x

So Alastair suggested i would also use some heatsinks on the back of the motherboard to better dissipate heat from them but i only got this:



They are aluminium i believe: http://www.scythe-eu.com/no_cache/en/pressrelease/product/vga-chip-kuehler.html

So anyway that's all i have, and i want to ask is it safe to use those ? One might unfortunately cover two chips, would that be a problem ? Do i risk anything like a shortcircuit that ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Dude, I don't know what you're trying to prove here. I respect that everyone has a perspective they believe it's right. The sharing of ideas is exactly that. If anyone takes what has been googled and written on a forum as the absolute truth... Well that's their learning curve, not mine.
> 
> ~G~


Some guys actually believe that they are always right and those who contradict them are well.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, than the language that they use... I mean, they are so bold and blunt so if you don't believe them you are an idiot...

I agree with MadGoat here, everyone has a different learning curve and learning way, we should respect that.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> So Alastair suggested i would also use some heatsinks on the back of the motherboard to better dissipate heat from them but i only got this:
> 
> 
> 
> They are aluminium i believe: http://www.scythe-eu.com/no_cache/en/pressrelease/product/vga-chip-kuehler.html
> 
> So anyway that's all i have, and i want to ask is it safe to use those ? One might unfortunately cover two chips, would that be a problem ? Do i risk anything like a shortcircuit that ?


should be ok. between board and heatsink should be a sticky thin thermalpad. and they should isolate


----------



## strike105x

I just remembered today that the reason i got that kit was for one of my old computers, mainly for the VRM's/mosfets, the mobo i had back then had no rad on them and i wanted to do something about their temps since i was using an unlocked 4 core Athlon 455 with overclocking... and i applied this back then on the mosfets as well, and one of those rads was used for multiple mosfets. I dunno how i could forget >.< ...

Also a bit offtopic, but i want to comment on this, at some time back i said i was thinking about an RX470, well luckly i don't have to worry about it anymore, i tested something with 720p while my monitor handled the scaling, and with AA 4x used, the difference between 1080p vs scaled 720p made little to no major impact visually on the games i used, DOOM and TF2 being a tad noticeable but overall looking nice at 720p maxed out and Dead or Alive 5 Last Round plus Tales of Zestria there's almost no difference, this is awesome as this just prolonged my Asus Strix 950 GTX's life a lot, it handles 1080p nicely but 720p it will blast through it, good thing my monitor seems to have an OP scaler XD.


----------



## miklkit

720P is what the consoles run at isn't it? People seem ok and you seem to be fine with it too. I see you have a 21.5" monitor so 720P might be the better overall solution for you.

Some people can control their ego and the ego controls some people. When I lose control of my ego I always end up embarrassed.

Trivia! Some guy was racing through traffic weaving in and out of lanes and almost causing wrecks when a cop pulled him over for reckless driving. Well, it turned out the guy was so strung out and hyper on caffeine that he got busted for a DUI. Driving while Under the Influence of drugs. Methinks those energy drinks are pretty powerful.


----------



## strike105x

Back when i was in high school i had a friend who ruined himself with energy drinks, he got a good deals on a few cases of them, and while he did sold quite a lot to make a nice income out of it he also used it a lot, at one time lacking ingredients he even made pancakes with it ... He was a mess after a few months and in all the years i knew him afterwards even though he quit the stuff he could never be the same....

/////

And yes and no, with the newer gen consoles its a mix of 1080p and 720p, the focus is on 1080p but they loose detail and FPS (30fps) while games at 720p have better detail and nicer frame rates, though this monitor does handle scaling pretty impressive, better then the GPU that's for sure, anyway my main focus is no jaggies and 60FPS with decent texture detail (and when i say this i mean it at a level where i want for instance to have the hands to show up nicely but i don't need to see the cracks in the skin







.)

////////////////////

Also applied those heatsinks on the back of the motherboard on the mosfets, with prime it helped mostly in making the temps rise slower but eventually they did hit 68c like before, but doing a x264 stability test while the CPU core temps got close to prime its there where they made a difference, the socket never went above 57c.

/////////////////////////////

Last comes a question to Miklkit that i wanted to ask for ages, what temps do you have under IBT/Prime stress test with that 5 Ghz OC on air ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> So Alastair suggested i would also use some heatsinks on the back of the motherboard to better dissipate heat from them but i only got this:
> 
> 
> 
> They are aluminium i believe: http://www.scythe-eu.com/no_cache/en/pressrelease/product/vga-chip-kuehler.html
> 
> So anyway that's all i have, and i want to ask is it safe to use those ? One might unfortunately cover two chips, would that be a problem ? Do i risk anything like a shortcircuit that ?


You should be fine as long as there is no metal to metal contact.

Make sure the glue (assuming thermal epoxy? ) is non conductive.

That said installing this is risky, make sure you know the risks and are ok with the failure if it happens. It increases chances of stuff like arcing while uncommon, can happen


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Back when i was in high school i had a friend who ruined himself with energy drinks, he got a good deals on a few cases of them, and while he did sold quite a lot to make a nice income out of it he also used it a lot, at one time lacking ingredients he even made pancakes with it ... He was a mess after a few months and in all the years i knew him afterwards even though he quit the stuff he could never be the same....
> 
> /////
> 
> And yes and no, with the newer gen consoles its a mix of 1080p and 720p, the focus is on 1080p but they loose detail and FPS (30fps) while games at 720p have better detail and nicer frame rates, though this monitor does handle scaling pretty impressive, better then the GPU that's for sure, anyway my main focus is no jaggies and 60FPS with decent texture detail (and when i say this i mean it at a level where i want for instance to have the hands to show up nicely but i don't need to see the cracks in the skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .)
> 
> ////////////////////
> 
> Also applied those heatsinks on the back of the motherboard on the mosfets, with prime it helped mostly in making the temps rise slower but eventually they did hit 68c like before, but doing a x264 stability test while the CPU core temps got close to prime its there where they made a difference, the socket never went above 57c.
> 
> /////////////////////////////
> 
> Last comes a question to Miklkit that i wanted to ask for ages, what temps do you have under IBT/Prime stress test with that 5 Ghz OC on air ?


They work best when used with a back side socket fan. Also in my experience M5A99FX does not throttle based on socket temps but on VRM temps. I had times when I would throttle at 68 socket then another time 75 socket and I could never figure out why.

To decrease the thermal load on the VRM there ais one thing that you can do without effecting OC stability. Leave CPU Voltage Frequency - on auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM but you get pretty much zero gain from it in my experience. With all the cooling upgrades I have made to my M5A99 (Backside driver heatsinks, Socket fan, VRM fan upgraded VRM thermal pads, and replacing the VRM heatsink pushpins with screws) I have been successful in pushing the socket to 85c WITHOUT any throttling. Which would imply to me that throttling on this board is entirely core and VRM dependent.


----------



## Alastair

@strike105x Since you are on air cooling with an NH-D15 try these settings. I have found that if you are not pushing hard for 5.0 then turning down some of these settings assist in stabilizing a lower OC because the loads on the VRM are lower.
Digi+ settings
DIGI+
CPU LLC : very high
CPU/NB LLC - High
CPU Current Capability - 140% your cpu will only draw the current if it needs.
CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized will probably be your best bet here to save yourself some thermal headroom.
CPU Voltage Frequency - leave auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM.
VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
CPU Power Duty Control :T probe should be OK for you as you won't be reaching extreme clocks
CPU Power Response Control: I use Very High. Play with as needed but higher settings create more VRM heat.
CPU/NB Power Response Control: very High same as above.
CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
DRAM Current Capability - 130%
DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
DRAM Power Phase Control - since the DRAM VRM is separate to the CPU VRM you can use extreme here. As it won't add additional heat to the system.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You should be fine as long as there is no metal to metal contact.
> 
> Make sure the glue (assuming thermal epoxy? ) is non conductive.
> 
> That said installing this is risky, make sure you know the risks and are ok with the failure if it happens. It increases chances of stuff like arcing while uncommon, can happen


This makes me worry a bit, already had them installed though... i had from this kit installled on mosfets before with a different build but that one did start having problems with usb's at one point i hope it isn't related ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> They work best when used with a back side socket fan. Also in my experience M5A99FX does not throttle based on socket temps but on VRM temps. I had times when I would throttle at 68 socket then another time 75 socket and I could never figure out why.
> 
> To decrease the thermal load on the VRM there ais one thing that you can do without effecting OC stability. Leave CPU Voltage Frequency - on auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM but you get pretty much zero gain from it in my experience. With all the cooling upgrades I have made to my M5A99 (Backside driver heatsinks, Socket fan, VRM fan upgraded VRM thermal pads, and replacing the VRM heatsink pushpins with screws) I have been successful in pushing the socket to 85c WITHOUT any throttling. Which would imply to me that throttling on this board is entirely core and VRM dependent.


Thanks i'll have to check that, frequency, i think its on auto by default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @strike105x Since you are on air cooling with an NH-D15 try these settings. I have found that if you are not pushing hard for 5.0 then turning down some of these settings assist in stabilizing a lower OC because the loads on the VRM are lower.
> Digi+ settings
> DIGI+
> CPU LLC : very high
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 140% your cpu will only draw the current if it needs.
> CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
> CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized will probably be your best bet here to save yourself some thermal headroom.
> CPU Voltage Frequency - leave auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM.
> VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
> CPU Power Duty Control :T probe should be OK for you as you won't be reaching extreme clocks
> CPU Power Response Control: I use Very High. Play with as needed but higher settings create more VRM heat.
> CPU/NB Power Response Control: very High same as above.
> CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
> DRAM Current Capability - 130%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control - since the DRAM VRM is separate to the CPU VRM you can use extreme here. As it won't add additional heat to the system.


Thank you will try compare them to what i have in a bit. I know for sure i'm already using optimized. Though you did make me curious about one thing, your saying that 85C for socket is fine as long as VRM's are properly cooled ?


----------



## strike105x

Sorry for the double post......

Got it working at 4.96Ghz with those settings but damn that heat (stopped it when it reached 80C).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You should be fine as long as there is no metal to metal contact.
> 
> Make sure the glue (assuming thermal epoxy? ) is non conductive.
> 
> That said installing this is risky, make sure you know the risks and are ok with the failure if it happens. It increases chances of stuff like arcing while uncommon, can happen
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me worry a bit, already had them installed though... i had from this kit installled on mosfets before with a different build but that one did start having problems with usb's at one point i hope it isn't related ....
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> They work best when used with a back side socket fan. Also in my experience M5A99FX does not throttle based on socket temps but on VRM temps. I had times when I would throttle at 68 socket then another time 75 socket and I could never figure out why.
> 
> To decrease the thermal load on the VRM there ais one thing that you can do without effecting OC stability. Leave CPU Voltage Frequency - on auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM but you get pretty much zero gain from it in my experience. With all the cooling upgrades I have made to my M5A99 (Backside driver heatsinks, Socket fan, VRM fan upgraded VRM thermal pads, and replacing the VRM heatsink pushpins with screws) I have been successful in pushing the socket to 85c WITHOUT any throttling. Which would imply to me that throttling on this board is entirely core and VRM dependent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks i'll have to check that, frequency, i think its on auto by default.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @strike105x Since you are on air cooling with an NH-D15 try these settings. I have found that if you are not pushing hard for 5.0 then turning down some of these settings assist in stabilizing a lower OC because the loads on the VRM are lower.
> Digi+ settings
> DIGI+
> CPU LLC : very high
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 140% your cpu will only draw the current if it needs.
> CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
> CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized will probably be your best bet here to save yourself some thermal headroom.
> CPU Voltage Frequency - leave auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM.
> VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
> CPU Power Duty Control :T probe should be OK for you as you won't be reaching extreme clocks
> CPU Power Response Control: I use Very High. Play with as needed but higher settings create more VRM heat.
> CPU/NB Power Response Control: very High same as above.
> CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
> DRAM Current Capability - 130%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control - since the DRAM VRM is separate to the CPU VRM you can use extreme here. As it won't add additional heat to the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you will try compare them to what i have in a bit. I know for sure i'm already using optimized. Though you did make me curious about one thing, your saying that 85C for socket is fine as long as VRM's are properly cooled ?
Click to expand...

Im not saying its fine. I am just saying I have been that high. Personally I think sticking to 75 on the socket is the safest bet.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Sorry for the double post......
> 
> Got it working at 4.96Ghz with those settings but damn that heat (stopped it when it reached 80C).


Yeah no package you want to keep below 72C. The socket temp is the one labled CPU under the motherboard tab.


----------



## strike105x

Went and changed:

CPU Power Response Control and CPU/NB Power Response Control to fast/high socket temp is more then fine for the rest i have 69-70c for cpu with a peak temp of 71c, socket so far is fine at 67c, using 1.4v on the cpu, will see if it holds up like this for a few hours and if it does i might keep this oc its at 4.857 Ghz.

EDIT: My case on the back side is a tiny bit warm not hot just warm, is that okay ?


----------



## miklkit

My IBT temps?  

You can look at the pics in my sig rig for ideas about air flow. Basically more is better. I rate your D15 as the 3rd best air cooler because it has the 3rd most powerful fans behind the Silverstone HE01 and the Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE/IBE Extreme. Fitting it with Thermalright ty-143 fans might make it the best.

How do you like that Deepcool Tesseract case? I bought one for a rig I'm putting together for my nephew. It will have my dud 8370 and the dud Phanteks 14PE cooler so I'm not expecting much more than 4.6 ghz out of it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My IBT temps?
> 
> You can look at the pics in my sig rig for ideas about air flow. Basically more is better. I rate your D15 as the 3rd best air cooler because it has the 3rd most powerful fans behind the Silverstone HE01 and the Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE/IBE Extreme. Fitting it with Thermalright ty-143 fans might make it the best.
> 
> How do you like that Deepcool Tesseract case? I bought one for a rig I'm putting together for my nephew. It will have my dud 8370 and the dud Phanteks 14PE cooler so I'm not expecting much more than 4.6 ghz out of it.


That's impressive for sure
480 loop ( forgot to exit AI suite - started throwing faulty voltage and temp errors in loop 7 - screwed up the consistent numbers







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My IBT temps?
> 
> You can look at the pics in my sig rig for ideas about air flow. Basically more is better. I rate your D15 as the 3rd best air cooler because it has the 3rd most powerful fans behind the Silverstone HE01 and the Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE/IBE Extreme. Fitting it with Thermalright ty-143 fans might make it the best.
> 
> How do you like that Deepcool Tesseract case? I bought one for a rig I'm putting together for my nephew. It will have my dud 8370 and the dud Phanteks 14PE cooler so I'm not expecting much more than 4.6 ghz out of it.


Thank you, I wanted to have an idea what a successful 5 GHz on air oc would be like







. A reference to know if I push things to far if you wilk, or another way of putting it is to affirm my convictions and have a base from which to start. Now, as far as the case goes, I dunno how much you payed for it, but for what it costed me I'm very impressed, cable management is decent, and while I could not get my 120 mm fan adapter fit to without giving up on the optical drive I did manage to include an 80 mm intake fan directly for the cooler. It's basically a vantec HDD rack mount/adapter without the HDDs







, though that thing came with an OP 80mm fan that has impressive push. Anyway with my seanonic none modular PSU I managed to put all the uneeded cables at the back of the case behind the Mobo, there I also have vrm heat spreaders on the back of the case and a thin scythe 120mm fan blowing on the vrms and chipset. The part where you have all your components at the end may not look the greatest but you do have no problem getting cables out of the airflow way. The exterior however is great, dunno how to say this properly, but it's a simple case, but as simple as it is, what it does it does well.

I would have posted pics but I'm in the middle of stress testing







.

Edit: sorry for the terrible English it was written on the phone... I'm not good with long posts on the phone and in a bit of a hurry







.


----------



## strike105x

Okay i found something that seems okaysh but i don't understand what's up with the frequencies i checked out a lot of screens you guys posted but on my end there's to much frequency fluctuation (under load it can go down to 4.642 Ghz, it does it for a split second but it does it, i'd be fine with a 20-30 Mhz variation like you guys but 100 MHz is to much from what i'm seeing):



I'm using this exact settings for digi+ settings:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @strike105x Since you are on air cooling with an NH-D15 try these settings. I have found that if you are not pushing hard for 5.0 then turning down some of these settings assist in stabilizing a lower OC because the loads on the VRM are lower.
> Digi+ settings
> DIGI+
> CPU LLC : very high
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 140% your cpu will only draw the current if it needs.
> CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
> CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized will probably be your best bet here to save yourself some thermal headroom.
> CPU Voltage Frequency - leave auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM.
> VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
> CPU Power Duty Control :T probe should be OK for you as you won't be reaching extreme clocks
> CPU Power Response Control: I use Very High. Play with as needed but higher settings create more VRM heat.
> CPU/NB Power Response Control: very High same as above.
> CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
> DRAM Current Capability - 130%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control - since the DRAM VRM is separate to the CPU VRM you can use extreme here. As it won't add additional heat to the system.


Plus i even have the HPM on. i have no idea what i'm doing wrong...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Okay i found something that seems okaysh but i don't understand what's up with the frequencies i checked out a lot of screens you guys posted but on my end there's to much frequency fluctuation (under load it can go down to 4.642 Ghz, it does it for a split second but it does it, i'd be fine with a 20-30 Mhz variation like you guys but 100 MHz is to much from what i'm seeing):
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this exact settings for digi+ settings:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @strike105x Since you are on air cooling with an NH-D15 try these settings. I have found that if you are not pushing hard for 5.0 then turning down some of these settings assist in stabilizing a lower OC because the loads on the VRM are lower.
> Digi+ settings
> DIGI+
> CPU LLC : very high
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 140% your cpu will only draw the current if it needs.
> CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
> CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized will probably be your best bet here to save yourself some thermal headroom.
> CPU Voltage Frequency - leave auto or on 200. Higher settings cause massive heatload on the VRM.
> VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
> CPU Power Duty Control :T probe should be OK for you as you won't be reaching extreme clocks
> CPU Power Response Control: I use Very High. Play with as needed but higher settings create more VRM heat.
> CPU/NB Power Response Control: very High same as above.
> CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
> DRAM Current Capability - 130%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control - since the DRAM VRM is separate to the CPU VRM you can use extreme here. As it won't add additional heat to the system.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus i even have the HPM on. i have no idea what i'm doing wrong...
Click to expand...

I actually think it might be a monitoring issue. Sometimes I get similar fluctuations when monitoring with HWinfo.

I dunno. I think it's a monitoring thing.

Maybe try turning off cool and quiet. see if that helps.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I actually think it might be a monitoring issue. Sometimes I get similar fluctuations when monitoring with HWinfo.
> 
> I dunno. I think it's a monitoring thing.
> 
> Maybe try turning off cool and quiet. see if that helps.


Lol thank God for that answer it's been driving me crazy, I changed everything reseted everything made sure APM was off and home on, cool and quiet was disabled,went from docp overclock to manual oc. I'm now on FSB oc rather then multiplier, and I didn't knew what else to do lol. But I just realized that I was so focused on that I ended with a bigger oc lol, ibt avx nearly finished let's hope the rest find it stable.

===============//////////////////////////////////////=============

Edit: lol this is ridiculous, hwmonitor shows a variation between 4.76 and 4.64 Ghz, while HWinfo64 shows a variation between 4.776 and 4.880 Ghz


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Lol thank God for that answer it's been driving me crazy, I changed everything reseted everything made sure APM was off and home on, cool and quiet was disabled,went from docp overclock to manual oc. I'm now on FSB oc rather then multiplier, and I didn't knew what else to do lol. But I just realized that I was so focused on that I ended with a bigger oc lol, ibt avx nearly finished let's hope the rest find it stable.
> 
> ===============//////////////////////////////////////=============
> 
> Edit: lol this is ridiculous, hwmonitor shows a variation between 4.76 and 4.64 Ghz, while HWinfo64 shows a variation between 4.776 and 4.880 Ghz


I know there's a setting I have to check in HWinfo to get correct CPU frequency readings. Have a look at the settings, it's labelled for AMD CPUs. I just cannot recall its name.


----------



## strike105x

Ended up using AMD overdrive since just for the CPU readings it should be the most reliable, and yes i got stressed for nothing, CPU frequency variations are small, dunno why the other programs do that, at least i don't have to worry about that. With that said, I get between 1 and -1c thermal margins readings with it, which means between 69-71c, is that okay or should i lower the OC and bring temps down to something like 65 for the package ?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> I know there's a setting I have to check in HWinfo to get correct CPU frequency readings. Have a look at the settings, it's labelled for AMD CPUs. I just cannot recall its name.


Forgot to reply to this, unfortunately newer versions might not have this option, or dunno, because i looked everywhere and could not find it...

Edit 2: even on AMD overdrive on core 0 and only core 0 i see a drop to even ~400 MHz for a split second, happened twice during ~8 runs of very high ibt avx... Wrong reading or something to worry about?


----------



## Alastair

What is your clock supposed to be. give base and multiplier as well.

if you are running that close to the thermal limit maybe drop it by 50 or 100mhz or so. A 50MHz drop in core clock won't cause that much performance loss but you may get to use a notch or two less Vcore and that would make a substantial difference in temps.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What is your clock supposed to be. give base and multiplier as well.
> 
> if you are running that close to the thermal limit maybe drop it by 50 or 100mhz or so. A 50MHz drop in core clock won't cause that much performance loss but you may get to use a notch or two less Vcore and that would make a substantial difference in temps.


I'm at 4731 Mhz right now with x20.5 multiplier and 230 Mhz buss speed

It might help better if i probably post this as well:



When i say that i'm up to 72c that's under stress testing, removed the aluminium heatspreaders from the back, once things got hot they where doing more good then bad, in other words it took longer for temps to rise but once they did it was more hot with them on then without them, my 120mm fan is still their of course.


----------



## Synister

Right, so I know this is a little OT, but I also know the knowledge in here and after posting on the SSD forum, with no response; I'm sure someone here may have an insight. Ran a recent bench on my SSDs since freeing up some space and my Agility 3, is performing slower than I would expect. Take a look, any thoughts?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Right, so I know this is a little OT, but I also know the knowledge in here and after posting on the SSD forum, with no response; I'm sure someone here may have an insight. Ran a recent bench on my SSDs since freeing up some space and my Agility 3, is performing slower than I would expect. Take a look, any thoughts?


Is trim enabled? That SSD is very old, maybe degradation? I had the same SSD a couple of years ago and it performed very good actually.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Right, so I know this is a little OT, but I also know the knowledge in here and after posting on the SSD forum, with no response; I'm sure someone here may have an insight. Ran a recent bench on my SSDs since freeing up some space and my Agility 3, is performing slower than I would expect. Take a look, any thoughts?


Be sure to run something in the background like a video of something that will keep your system out of cool and quiet c States. Disk pass don't effect the ramp.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Right, so I know this is a little OT, but I also know the knowledge in here and after posting on the SSD forum, with no response; I'm sure someone here may have an insight. Ran a recent bench on my SSDs since freeing up some space and my Agility 3, is performing slower than I would expect. Take a look, any thoughts?


edit:nm they are.... you could try refreshing the files by copying them over then fkrmatting and rewritting back...if settings or drivers fails...


----------



## strike105x

Here are IBT AVX results if it makes any difference, one in full load, to see what the temps felt like in tests and one at the end:





Based on this and my previous results should i aim for lower temps ? If so what max temps should i aim for ?


----------



## tintreach

@strike105x Suggestion, screen shot the windows separately and not the entire desktop.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Here are IBT AVX results if it makes any difference, one in full load, to see what the temps felt like in tests and one at the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this and my previous results should i aim for lower temps ? If so what max temps should i aim for ?


Looks good! You have done a nice tweak there. Voltages look steady as well.

Questions at this point are:

Is that the min voltage that is stable for that OC at max load? (Which looks about right)

How often do you plan to have this system flat out that you will see full load temps?

Are you concerned with power consumption? (Enable CnQ or not)

My take if it were my system:

My rig doesn't see full max load very often and when it does its for either a bench or some video transcode. Even with video editing however, the rig does not get nearly as hot as say IBT AVX. Knowing that my proc will live most of its life in the 10 - 60% load arena, not see max temps, is stable and I am happy with the OC performance... I'd set it and call it good.

Now many will say that is not a stable OC (which in the fullest sense of the word it isnt) because it is not operating with acceptable values at it's max potential. But are you building this for someone else, or for yourself? Because lets face it, you are going to fiddle, upgrade and generally mess around with this system a lot. (that's what we do)

Looks good, and grats on the tweak.


----------



## miklkit

In my opinion the temperatures are out of control and need to be reduced. At only 1.416 vcore your temps are way too high. The D15 is a very good cooler and should be able to handle much higher voltages.

The D15 fans are good for around 90cfm IIRC, so your case exhaust fan should be at least that powerful or it is just a restriction. The case intake fans should add up to much more than 90cfm because they have to cool the GPU as well as the CPU.

It seems to me that the hot air is not getting out of the case and the D15 is just recycling the same old hot air. From here on concentrate on case air flow.

Have you removed the I/O panel yet? That alone will make a difference. I have gone farther and modded the back of the case. 

Notice that there is no longer a case exhaust fan at all and the rear screen has been removed. That hot air MUST get out. Also lower the center fan of the D15 so it blows on the VRMs. This does help.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 480 loop ( forgot to exit AI suite - started throwing faulty voltage and temp errors in loop 7 - screwed up the consistent numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just curious,
Any idea what room ambient might have been?
What's up with HT @ 2207MHz?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What is your clock supposed to be. give base and multiplier as well.
> 
> if you are running that close to the thermal limit maybe drop it by 50 or 100mhz or so. A 50MHz drop in core clock won't cause that much performance loss but you may get to use a notch or two less Vcore and that would make a substantial difference in temps.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 4731 Mhz right now with x20.5 multiplier and 230 Mhz buss speed
> 
> It might help better if i probably post this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> When i say that i'm up to 72c that's under stress testing, removed the aluminium heatspreaders from the back, once things got hot they where doing more good then bad, in other words it took longer for temps to rise but once they did it was more hot with them on then without them, my 120mm fan is still their of course.
Click to expand...

I do not think that you had installed them correct. I also do not think having 1 sink per 2 chips was a good way of doing it either. Cause those heatsinks definitely benefit the VRM temps. They are not meant to improve the core or socket temps but the VRM temps. I suggest you find a way to put those sinks back on unless you want those little chips to start hitting over 100C at 4.7GHz.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Looks good! You have done a nice tweak there. Voltages look steady as well.
> 
> Questions at this point are:
> 
> Is that the min voltage that is stable for that OC at max load? (Which looks about right)
> 
> How often do you plan to have this system flat out that you will see full load temps?
> 
> Are you concerned with power consumption? (Enable CnQ or not)
> 
> My take if it were my system:
> 
> My rig doesn't see full max load very often and when it does its for either a bench or some video transcode. Even with video editing however, the rig does not get nearly as hot as say IBT AVX. Knowing that my proc will live most of its life in the 10 - 60% load arena, not see max temps, is stable and I am happy with the OC performance... I'd set it and call it good.
> 
> Now many will say that is not a stable OC (which in the fullest sense of the word it isnt) because it is not operating with acceptable values at it's max potential. But are you building this for someone else, or for yourself? Because lets face it, you are going to fiddle, upgrade and generally mess around with this system a lot. (that's what we do)
> 
> Looks good, and grats on the tweak.


Thanks, unfortunately it was a dud, maybe it needed more voltage not sure, it seemed stable and i'm pretty sure it was stable, but the performance wasn't there, one thing i still love about emulators is that with the right games you can kind of gauge how solid at least some of the cores overclocked (not many 2-3 tops mostly) and while it had no crashes performance didn't feel up to par, my current OC did better both in emulation and IBT if you compare linkpack output, and the funny thing is that i was actually doing something on my pc when it hit above 82 seconds while i did nothing on the previous test:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In my opinion the temperatures are out of control and need to be reduced. At only 1.416 vcore your temps are way too high. The D15 is a very good cooler and should be able to handle much higher voltages.
> 
> The D15 fans are good for around 90cfm IIRC, so your case exhaust fan should be at least that powerful or it is just a restriction. The case intake fans should add up to much more than 90cfm because they have to cool the GPU as well as the CPU.
> 
> It seems to me that the hot air is not getting out of the case and the D15 is just recycling the same old hot air. From here on concentrate on case air flow.
> 
> Have you removed the I/O panel yet? That alone will make a difference. I have gone farther and modded the back of the case.
> 
> Notice that there is no longer a case exhaust fan at all and the rear screen has been removed. That hot air MUST get out. Also lower the center fan of the D15 so it blows on the VRMs. This does help.


I did try case open though, and it made no difference (well except for the back mosfests rads being exposed, which at least for VRM did wonders),well it made no difference till i opened the window, you should have seen my temps then (its like between 0-5c outside







, didn't leave it for long so no chances of condesation but it was funny to see), truth be told that the removal of that IO might indeed help. But that is a task for my next payed vacation going to save your post for that, and the good part is that its going to be spring/summer by then so i can trust temps more.

Edit: i did push the middle noctua fan as further in as i could, also i have two 70 CFM fans exhausting the rear and 2 fans directing air from the front at the CPU Noctua cooler. Also i read about CPU leakage for as much as i could, it could also be that i got a CPU with a high electrical resistance, due to the high resistance even if the voltage isn't that great it can heat up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I do not think that you had installed them correct. I also do not think having 1 sink per 2 chips was a good way of doing it either. Cause those heatsinks definitely benefit the VRM temps. They are not meant to improve the core or socket temps but the VRM temps. I suggest you find a way to put those sinks back on unless you want those little chips to start hitting over 100C at 4.7GHz.


Actually before mounting them i just thought that one of those heatsinks will only fit in if mounted on two, but i was wrong, i could get them nicely mounted on only 1 chip, and yes while you are right that i will need some proper heatsinks on them they did had to come off for the following reasons:

-the heat build up due to them being there and that air being trapped there was starting to affect the whole system, i will fix this at work at one point, will take my back panel at work and make a proper fan support and clearance there, maybe even work out an exhaust vent, but i have to wait for the right time when we don't have work.
-the adhesive paste or glue or whatever it was, on them didn't seem meant to handle something like this, or this temps, they where barely hanging in there by the time i removed them, in this state they where more of a risk/hazard then a blessing, i'll have to look into adhesive thermal paste or adhesive thermal pads before mounting them again, or maybe even something copper based like you have.

But based on what you said i do have one last question, considering i still have the 120mm fan still blowing on the back side of the motherboard where those chips are and now i'm using 1.38v for CPU OC at 4.6Ghz, with the following results :



Are this settings still safe to use for the power phase:
Quote:


> Digi+ settings
> DIGI+
> CPU LLC : Ultra high
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
> CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized
> CPU Voltage Frequency -auto
> VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
> CPU Power Duty Control :T probe
> CPU Power Response Control:Very High/Ultra Fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control: very High/Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
> DRAM Current Capability - 130%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control - extreme


Or am i stretching it ? As i said previously my vacation draws to a near i dunno when i will get to work on it again (since i also dunno when the next vacation is), or when i have time to mod the back panel, so i want to know how safe do you think is to run those settings in my current condition (like i said i do have a 120 mm fan nicely placed for them back there and of course i also have a fan mounted at the front side of the mobo right on the rad of the VRM's).


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Thanks, unfortunately it was a dud, maybe it needed more voltage not sure, it seemed stable and i'm pretty sure it was stable, but the performance wasn't there, one thing i still love about emulators is that with the right games you can kind of gauge how solid at least some of the cores overclocked (not many 2-3 tops mostly) and while it had no crashes performance didn't feel up to par, my current OC did better both in emulation and IBT if you compare linkpack output, and the funny thing is that i was actually doing something on my pc when it hit above 82 seconds while i did nothing on the previous test:
> 
> 
> I did try case open though, and it made no difference (well except for the back mosfests rads being exposed, which at least for VRM did wonders),well it made no difference till i opened the window, you should have seen my temps then (its like between 0-5c outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , didn't leave it for long so no chances of condesation but it was funny to see), truth be told that the removal of that IO might indeed help. But that is a task for my next payed vacation going to save your post for that, and the good part is that its going to be spring/summer by then so i can trust temps more.
> 
> Edit: i did push the middle noctua fan as further in as i could, also i have two 70 CFM fans exhausting the rear and 2 fans directing air from the front at the CPU Noctua cooler. Also i read about CPU leakage for as much as i could, it could also be that i got a CPU with a high electrical resistance, due to the high resistance even if the voltage isn't that great it can heat up.
> Actually before mounting them i just thought that one of those heatsinks will only fit in if mounted on two, but i was wrong, i could get them nicely mounted on only 1 chip, and yes while you are right that i will need some proper heatsinks on them they did had to come off for the following reasons:
> 
> -the heat build up due to them being there and that air being trapped there was starting to affect the whole system, i will fix this at work at one point, will take my back panel at work and make a proper fan support and clearance there, maybe even work out an exhaust vent, but i have to wait for the right time when we don't have work.
> -the adhesive paste or glue or whatever it was, on them didn't seem meant to handle something like this, or this temps, they where barely hanging in there by the time i removed them, in this state they where more of a risk/hazard then a blessing, i'll have to look into adhesive thermal paste or adhesive thermal pads before mounting them again, or maybe even something copper based like you have.
> 
> But based on what you said i do have one last question, considering i still have the 120mm fan still blowing on the back side of the motherboard where those chips are and now i'm using 1.38v for CPU OC at 4.6Ghz, with the following results :
> 
> 
> 
> Are this settings still safe to use for the power phase:
> Or am i stretching it ? As i said previously my vacation draws to a near i dunno when i will get to work on it again (since i also dunno when the next vacation is), or when i have time to mod the back panel, so i want to know how safe do you think is to run those settings in my current condition (like i said i do have a 120 mm fan nicely placed for them back there and of course i also have a fan mounted at the front side of the mobo right on the rad of the VRM's).






You don't need CPU LLC at ultra high at those clocks, it will heat up your VRM's significantly. I run my CPU and CPU/NB LLC at high and i am running 4.8 GHz CPU and 2600 MHz CPU/NB.

You also don't need to set DRAM voltage frequency at 500 unless you are aiming for high memory overclocks.

Here are some screenshots i am running now and i am rock stable so far.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> You don't need CPU LLC at ultra high at those clocks, it will heat up your VRM's significantly. I run my CPU and CPU/NB LLC at high and i am running 4.8 GHz CPU and 2600 MHz CPU/NB.
> 
> You also don't need to set DRAM voltage frequency at 500 unless you are aiming for high memory overclocks.
> 
> Here are some screenshots i am running now and i am rock stable so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If i don't set CPU LLC to ultra high i can't go over 1.32v, and i'm using my ram 2133Mhz with 1.65v, that's why i listened to the advice of using 500.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadGoat*
> 
> Looks good! You have done a nice tweak there. Voltages look steady as well.
> 
> Questions at this point are:
> 
> Is that the min voltage that is stable for that OC at max load? (Which looks about right)
> 
> How often do you plan to have this system flat out that you will see full load temps?
> 
> Are you concerned with power consumption? (Enable CnQ or not)
> 
> My take if it were my system:
> 
> My rig doesn't see full max load very often and when it does its for either a bench or some video transcode. Even with video editing however, the rig does not get nearly as hot as say IBT AVX. Knowing that my proc will live most of its life in the 10 - 60% load arena, not see max temps, is stable and I am happy with the OC performance... I'd set it and call it good.
> 
> Now many will say that is not a stable OC (which in the fullest sense of the word it isnt) because it is not operating with acceptable values at it's max potential. But are you building this for someone else, or for yourself? Because lets face it, you are going to fiddle, upgrade and generally mess around with this system a lot. (that's what we do)
> 
> Looks good, and grats on the tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, unfortunately it was a dud, maybe it needed more voltage not sure, it seemed stable and i'm pretty sure it was stable, but the performance wasn't there, one thing i still love about emulators is that with the right games you can kind of gauge how solid at least some of the cores overclocked (not many 2-3 tops mostly) and while it had no crashes performance didn't feel up to par, my current OC did better both in emulation and IBT if you compare linkpack output, and the funny thing is that i was actually doing something on my pc when it hit above 82 seconds while i did nothing on the previous test:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In my opinion the temperatures are out of control and need to be reduced. At only 1.416 vcore your temps are way too high. The D15 is a very good cooler and should be able to handle much higher voltages.
> 
> The D15 fans are good for around 90cfm IIRC, so your case exhaust fan should be at least that powerful or it is just a restriction. The case intake fans should add up to much more than 90cfm because they have to cool the GPU as well as the CPU.
> 
> It seems to me that the hot air is not getting out of the case and the D15 is just recycling the same old hot air. From here on concentrate on case air flow.
> 
> Have you removed the I/O panel yet? That alone will make a difference. I have gone farther and modded the back of the case.
> 
> Notice that there is no longer a case exhaust fan at all and the rear screen has been removed. That hot air MUST get out. Also lower the center fan of the D15 so it blows on the VRMs. This does help.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did try case open though, and it made no difference (well except for the back mosfests rads being exposed, which at least for VRM did wonders),well it made no difference till i opened the window, you should have seen my temps then (its like between 0-5c outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , didn't leave it for long so no chances of condesation but it was funny to see), truth be told that the removal of that IO might indeed help. But that is a task for my next payed vacation going to save your post for that, and the good part is that its going to be spring/summer by then so i can trust temps more.
> 
> Edit: i did push the middle noctua fan as further in as i could, also i have two 70 CFM fans exhausting the rear and 2 fans directing air from the front at the CPU Noctua cooler. Also i read about CPU leakage for as much as i could, it could also be that i got a CPU with a high electrical resistance, due to the high resistance even if the voltage isn't that great it can heat up.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I do not think that you had installed them correct. I also do not think having 1 sink per 2 chips was a good way of doing it either. Cause those heatsinks definitely benefit the VRM temps. They are not meant to improve the core or socket temps but the VRM temps. I suggest you find a way to put those sinks back on unless you want those little chips to start hitting over 100C at 4.7GHz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually before mounting them i just thought that one of those heatsinks will only fit in if mounted on two, but i was wrong, i could get them nicely mounted on only 1 chip, and yes while you are right that i will need some proper heatsinks on them they did had to come off for the following reasons:
> 
> -the heat build up due to them being there and that air being trapped there was starting to affect the whole system, i will fix this at work at one point, will take my back panel at work and make a proper fan support and clearance there, maybe even work out an exhaust vent, but i have to wait for the right time when we don't have work.
> -the adhesive paste or glue or whatever it was, on them didn't seem meant to handle something like this, or this temps, they where barely hanging in there by the time i removed them, in this state they where more of a risk/hazard then a blessing, i'll have to look into adhesive thermal paste or adhesive thermal pads before mounting them again, or maybe even something copper based like you have.
> 
> But based on what you said i do have one last question, considering i still have the 120mm fan still blowing on the back side of the motherboard where those chips are and now i'm using 1.38v for CPU OC at 4.6Ghz, with the following results :
> 
> 
> 
> Are this settings still safe to use for the power phase:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Digi+ settings
> DIGI+
> CPU LLC : Ultra high
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> CPU Current Capability - 140%
> CPU/NB Current Capability - 130%
> CPU Power Phase Control - Optimized
> CPU Voltage Frequency -auto
> VRM Spread Spectrum - Disabled.
> CPU Power Duty Control :T probe
> CPU Power Response Control:Very High/Ultra Fast
> CPU/NB Power Response Control: very High/Ultra Fast
> CPU Power Thermal Control - 151
> DRAM Current Capability - 130%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency - 500
> DRAM Power Phase Control - extreme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or am i stretching it ? As i said previously my vacation draws to a near i dunno when i will get to work on it again (since i also dunno when the next vacation is), or when i have time to mod the back panel, so i want to know how safe do you think is to run those settings in my current condition (like i said i do have a 120 mm fan nicely placed for them back there and of course i also have a fan mounted at the front side of the mobo right on the rad of the VRM's).
Click to expand...

You are doing something wrong with you cooling cause ther is no way heat should be getting trapped by those heatsinks. If you are pushing high overclocks you need those heatsinks on those drivers otherwise you will be overheating those drivers.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 480 loop ( forgot to exit AI suite - started throwing faulty voltage and temp errors in loop 7 - screwed up the consistent numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious,
> Any idea what room ambient might have been?
> What's up with HT @ 2207MHz?
Click to expand...

68 F I think I only have 2 of the 4 fans running at the moment - radiator is mounted behind my desk and I think I robbed a couple of my fan power extension cables. The CHV-Z is sitting on my P5 for the moment no fan on the back side of the socket but there is a 120 mm blowing on the VRM's.

Should I be expecting better temps?

On the bios I'm running, with DOCP enabled it drops the HT when I choose the 2400 mhz ram divider..... no idea why. Always had good luck using auto settings so i never bothered to dial everything in manually. It latches on to 1 T and 90ns refresh so I'm happy.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, I've ditched the AI Suite fan controll and the BIOS control and went to the roots, speedfan.

Now something seems weird, while browsing my temps go up to 50C on the socket and ~47C on the cores. Should I aim for less or that's fine with a vcore of ~1.45V at that load?


----------



## KGB1st

This's bad result. Check down your freq. Or begin to use water cooling if you want to be as pro-overcloker, but not as pre =)


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 68 F I think I only have 2 of the 4 fans running at the moment - radiator is mounted behind my desk and I think I robbed a couple of my fan power extension cables. The CHV-Z is sitting on my P5 for the moment no fan on the back side of the socket but there is a 120 mm blowing on the VRM's.
> 
> Should I be expecting better temps?
> 
> On the bios I'm running, with DOCP enabled it drops the HT when I choose the 2400 mhz ram divider..... no idea why. Always had good luck using auto settings so i never bothered to dial everything in manually. It latches on to 1 T and 90ns refresh so I'm happy.


The 81c socket temp is what drew my eye at first, must have been a spike as average looks much better and probably the missing fan from behind.
I also notice even at 2207MHz your HT voltage (1.323v) is slightly higher than my 1.277v for my 2660MHz, odd.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've never enabled DOCP so I'm clueless to all it's affects. That gives me something to play with this weekend. Also wanted to take another stab at cranking the ref clock to ole girl. It took me so long to get where I'm currently at I just haven't had that urge to go back and try again. It's running way to nice


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> ...


You have low CPU/NB voltage.. it will be make neagative effect in game. And 1.48v on vCore wich ups to 1.52 can freeze hold system at anytime. Low vDDA.. I tested any variants, and can tell that 2.6+ more better for 5+ GHz than 2.6-
Quote:


> LLC CPU -Ultra, CPU/NB - High


HT freq 2.6 and it not plays any role when you tried to switch it in 2.4 or more lowly freq. You can use effective energy potential and can use your system fully in 100%, your cooling system can guarantee it.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> This's bad result. Check down your freq. Or begin to use water cooling if you want to be as pro-overcloker, but not as pre =)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> You have low CPU/NB voltage.. it will be make neagative effect in game. And 1.48v on vCore wich ups to 1.52 can freeze system at anytime. Low vDDA.. I tested any variants, and can tell that 2.6+ more better for 5+ GHz than 2.6- LLC CPU -Ultra, CPU/NB - High


... what?


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> ... what?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> while browsing my temps go up to 50C
Click to expand...

What?) I tell you about that aircooling not guaranteed good overclock. This method decreases temperature range for tests.
I used this method in past, and convinced in this. Now I prefer to liquid cooling only. Because I got stable guarantees.

P.S. it's normal T for 1.4V+ in plain mod, if you have 4.6-4.8 on aircooling. If you have low CPU/NB Voltage - it temp not good. If mode of your CPU/NB's Auto I think this's good result at 1.45V.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> You have low CPU/NB voltage.. it will be make neagative effect in game. And 1.48v on vCore wich ups to 1.52 can freeze hold system at anytime. Low vDDA.. I tested any variants, and can tell that 2.6+ more better for 5+ GHz than 2.6- LLC CPU -Ultra, CPU/NB - High HT freq 2.6 and not plays any role when you tried to switch it in 2.4 or more lowly freq. You can use effective energy potential and can use your system fully in 100%, your cooling system can guarantee it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> What?) I tell you about that aircooling not guaranteed good overclock. This method decreases temperature range for tests.
> I used this method in past, and convinced in this. Now I prefer to liquid cooling only. Because I got stable guarantees.
> 
> P.S. it's normal T for 1.4V+ in plain mod, if you have 4.6-4.8 on aircooling.


I have no idea what either of these posts mean.
As I thought I was starting to understand the first reply (sort of), you followed up with the second one which is not even my quotes








I think someone is confused, I know I am.


----------



## KGB1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I have no idea what either of these posts mean.
> As I thought I was starting to understand the first reply (sort of), you followed up with the second one which is not even my quotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone is confused, I know I am.


Sorry my bad copypast.. this quotes to tashcz, already fixed it in posts.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> по тому что я получил гарантии
> Sorry my bad copypast.. this quotes to tashcz, already fixed it in posts.










Thank you!


----------



## Undervolter

My eyes are bleeding... I googled by accident to that forum and i browsed the AMD section and saw this. I don't know what the 3 icons on the poster mean, but i assume he must be "guru" and he has an "AMD icon" too... I still can't believe that such "gurus" have the guts to give "advice" to others.



http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3284970/question-amd-8350-4ghz-4ghz.html

I can't see! I can't see!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> If i don't set CPU LLC to ultra high i can't go over 1.32v, and i'm using my ram 2133Mhz with 1.65v, that's why i listened to the advice of using 500.


Aha, kinda strange because i can get 1.55v at LLC high on my board. Okay its a different board but not that different i think..?

I am running my RAM at 2400 MHz and i use 300 Dram voltage frequency. You really don't need 500 for just 2133 MHz. Too high settings can also cause instability i discovered.

Sorry, i posted the wrong BIOS screen, here is the correct one for my Digi:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB1st*
> 
> Sorry my bad copypast.. this quotes to tashcz, already fixed it in posts.


... dude, I am using watercooling... and I did check everything. I was just asking about fan curves and should they be more aggressive.


----------



## miklkit

I do not understand the last 2 pages at all. Will try again after I get loaded on coffee.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 68 F I think I only have 2 of the 4 fans running at the moment - radiator is mounted behind my desk and I think I robbed a couple of my fan power extension cables. The CHV-Z is sitting on my P5 for the moment no fan on the back side of the socket but there is a 120 mm blowing on the VRM's.
> 
> Should I be expecting better temps?
> 
> On the bios I'm running, with DOCP enabled it drops the HT when I choose the 2400 mhz ram divider..... no idea why. Always had good luck using auto settings so i never bothered to dial everything in manually. It latches on to 1 T and 90ns refresh so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> The 81c socket temp is what drew my eye at first, must have been a spike as average looks much better and probably the missing fan from behind.
> I also notice even at 2207MHz your HT voltage (1.323v) is slightly higher than my 1.277v for my 2660MHz, odd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never enabled DOCP so I'm clueless to all it's affects. That gives me something to play with this weekend. Also wanted to take another stab at cranking the ref clock to ole girl. It took me so long to get where I'm currently at I just haven't had that urge to go back and try again. It's running way to nice
Click to expand...

That's whats nice about having 2 CHV-Z rigs, the one I use most often is very well tuned and I don't get too carried away with testing on it. The one on the custom loop is the one that does the dirty work.

Make sure to save the overclocking profile you are using now and I'd even screen cap the bios settings just in case. The test CHVZ's bios went wonky and got caught in a boot loop - had to be RMA'd and I lost the profiles









Tried for 5.2 ghz on IBT but it kept throwing cache errors until it eventually crashed. Any suggestions on how the help eliminate those errors?


----------



## Alastair

After a bit of playing around with my rig at stock speeds I'm dialling in my OC again. I can get 5GHz stable. But I would never be able to manage it at realistic thermal and or acoustic limits. I would much rather maintain 4.95 with two steps less voltage and a bit less heat and noise. 4.95 @ 1.464 / 2700 @ 1.3375 and 2000 9-9-10-27 ram.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *After a bit of playing around with my rig at stock speeds* I'm dialling in my OC again. I can get 5GHz stable. But I would never be able to manage it at realistic thermal and or acoustic limits. I would much rather maintain 4.95 with two steps less voltage and a bit less heat and noise. 4.95 @ 1.464 / 2700 @ 1.3375 and 2000 9-9-10-27 ram.


See how much better undervolting is?







4Ghz undervolted = the best of the FX world.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's whats nice about having 2 CHV-Z rigs, the one I use most often is very well tuned and I don't get too carried away with testing on it. The one on the custom loop is the one that does the dirty work.
> 
> Make sure to save the overclocking profile you are using now and I'd even screen cap the bios settings just in case. The test CHVZ's bios went wonky and got caught in a boot loop - had to be RMA'd and I lost the profiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried for 5.2 ghz on IBT but it kept throwing cache errors until it eventually crashed. Any suggestions on how the help eliminate those errors?


Corky, get one of the Nano BIOS programmers http://www.ebay.com/itm/NANO-USB-Programmer-SOP8-16-Adapter-for-BIOS-repairing-/281174857936?hash=item417753d8d0:geEAAOxyV85R0r2w and you won't have to worry about that again.
Just extract the file from the chip, save it and if needed you can reflash the chip without all the RMA hassle. It's well worth the money to get one, believe me since I have one and it's saved my bacon more than once already.

I too have two CHV-Z's used in the same way, used one to update the BIOS in the other by extracting the newer BIOS from one board and flashed it into the other's chip - Worked great!









If you do, grab the program and drivers for it - They are on the same page and scrolling down will show the links for getting these.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> *After a bit of playing around with my rig at stock speeds* I'm dialling in my OC again. I can get 5GHz stable. But I would never be able to manage it at realistic thermal and or acoustic limits. I would much rather maintain 4.95 with two steps less voltage and a bit less heat and noise. 4.95 @ 1.464 / 2700 @ 1.3375 and 2000 9-9-10-27 ram.
> 
> 
> 
> See how much better undervolting is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Ghz undervolted = the best of the FX world.
Click to expand...

no ways. I choose SPEED!


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Tried for 5.2 ghz on IBT but it kept throwing cache errors until it eventually crashed. Any suggestions on how the help eliminate those errors?


I would also like to know more about this. If my temps go over 62C it starts spitting out errors and if they go over 70C it will lock up IBT AVX but will continue just fine with other apps.

"no ways. I choose SPEED!"

That's correct! Speed kills! Except that I used up my ninth life back in the 1990s.........


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I would also like to know more about this. If my temps go over 62C it starts spitting out errors and if they go over 70C it will lock up IBT AVX but will continue just fine with other apps.
> 
> "no ways. I choose SPEED!"
> 
> That's correct! Speed kills! Except that I used up my ninth life back in the 1990s.........


Strange, i don't see those problems to be honest. But as a matter a fact, my CPU rarely sees temps as high as that. When everyday tasks it never exceeds 40c and under heavy load like heavy CPU bound games or working in Adobe max temps are around 55c. I am not that comfortable running my CPU higher than 55c for some reason, i like it to be nice and frosty. Unlike me, i don't like the cold though lol.

I just tweak and tweak my system until i hit temp wall and than i am done.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That's whats nice about having 2 CHV-Z rigs, the one I use most often is very well tuned and I don't get too carried away with testing on it. The one on the custom loop is the one that does the dirty work.
> 
> Make sure to save the overclocking profile you are using now and I'd even screen cap the bios settings just in case. The test CHVZ's bios went wonky and got caught in a boot loop - had to be RMA'd and I lost the profiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried for 5.2 ghz on IBT but it kept throwing cache errors until it eventually crashed. Any suggestions on how the help eliminate those errors?
> 
> 
> 
> Corky, get one of the Nano BIOS programmers http://www.ebay.com/itm/NANO-USB-Programmer-SOP8-16-Adapter-for-BIOS-repairing-/281174857936?hash=item417753d8d0:geEAAOxyV85R0r2w and you won't have to worry about that again.
> Just extract the file from the chip, save it and if needed you can reflash the chip without all the RMA hassle. It's well worth the money to get one, believe me since I have one and it's saved my bacon more than once already.
> 
> I too have two CHV-Z's used in the same way, used one to update the BIOS in the other by extracting the newer BIOS from one board and flashed it into the other's chip - Worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do, grab the program and drivers for it - They are on the same page and scrolling down will show the links for getting these.
Click to expand...

Always a great resource , I'll look into that . Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Tried for 5.2 ghz on IBT but it kept throwing cache errors until it eventually crashed. Any suggestions on how the help eliminate those errors?
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to know more about this. If my temps go over 62C it starts spitting out errors and if they go over 70C it will lock up IBT AVX but will continue just fine with other apps.
> 
> "no ways. I choose SPEED!"
> 
> That's correct! Speed kills! Except that I used up my ninth life back in the 1990s.........
Click to expand...

I'm looking at downclocking the ram and nb speeds to see if that helps. I'm running pretty high voltage to the cpu/nb so it's possible that the thermal advantage will help the situation. I'll keep putzing around with it and if I have any luck - I'll let you know.


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Strange, i don't see those problems to be honest. But as a matter a fact, my CPU rarely sees temps as high as that. When everyday tasks it never exceeds 40c and under heavy load like heavy CPU bound games or working in Adobe max temps are around 55c. I am not that comfortable running my CPU higher than 55c for some reason, i like it to be nice and frosty. Unlike me, i don't like the cold though lol.
> 
> I just tweak and tweak my system until i hit temp wall and than i am done.


I hear ya, I however just got to the point that I really didnt care if this chip gave it up and just forgot about the temps and went for OC. Th H220 with extra rez does a great job. I can see 65 -70 on super long benches... But it never shows a problem. Only temp Im ever worried about are the VRM temps on the board. If they get to ~100c I have to back stuff down. (Board auto throttles no matter what at 120c)


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAC8W4Z05631&cm_re=water_cooling_kits-_-2YM-0010-00027-_-Product

Doesn't seem to be too bad a price , any thoughts here?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You are doing something wrong with you cooling cause ther is no way heat should be getting trapped by those heatsinks. If you are pushing high overclocks you need those heatsinks on those drivers otherwise you will be overheating those drivers.


I think i may have overreacted with the heat build up if i think about it there, but i didn't about the fear of them coming of due to the poor adhesive solution, the glue they come either is bad or wasn't build to handle something like this, when they heat up a bit its very easy for them to come of so until i find a better solution for keeping them attached i will have to postpone using them, that said i toned down the OC to 4.5 Ghz, eased up on the LLC settings and i'm using 1.36v, now temps end up at 54 max for the packages and pretty nice for the whole system. And to be honest real world performance wise there's not much difference between this and 4.7 Ghz, at least in its current state, maybe after i get some better cooling and can push voltage a bit more i will get more performance from 4.7 Ghz but atm 4.5 Ghz seems to do all i need. So until the next time i either need more or have time to work on my system i will settle with this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, kinda strange because i can get 1.55v at LLC high on my board. Okay its a different board but not that different i think..?
> 
> I am running my RAM at 2400 MHz and i use 300 Dram voltage frequency. You really don't need 500 for just 2133 MHz. Too high settings can also cause instability i discovered.
> 
> Sorry, i posted the wrong BIOS screen, here is the correct one for my Digi:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you, experimented with a few of your options and it helped me tune my DIGI+ even nicer, especially with the ram, after reading more about it that setting is especially useful if using a high FSB OC, which i ain't. But Alastair can confirm, for some wierd reason with this mobo only with Ultra High you can push for above 1.32v i dunno why they made it like that.

---=========////==========---

Whit that said.... HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAC8W4Z05631&cm_re=water_cooling_kits-_-2YM-0010-00027-_-Product
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too bad a price , any thoughts here?


looks great actually


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAC8W4Z05631&cm_re=water_cooling_kits-_-2YM-0010-00027-_-Product
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too bad a price , any thoughts here?
> 
> 
> 
> looks great actually
Click to expand...

It would look good in my INWIN 303 too..... darn it.....lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I think i may have overreacted with the heat build up if i think about it there, but i didn't about the fear of them coming of due to the poor adhesive solution, the glue they come either is bad or wasn't build to handle something like this, when they heat up a bit its very easy for them to come of so until i find a better solution for keeping them attached i will have to postpone using them, that said i toned down the OC to 4.5 Ghz, eased up on the LLC settings and i'm using 1.36v, now temps end up at 54 max for the packages and pretty nice for the whole system. And to be honest real world performance wise there's not much difference between this and 4.7 Ghz, at least in its current state, maybe after i get some better cooling and can push voltage a bit more i will get more performance from 4.7 Ghz but atm 4.5 Ghz seems to do all i need. So until the next time i either need more or have time to work on my system i will settle with this.
> Thank you, experimented with a few of your options and it helped me tune my DIGI+ even nicer, especially with the ram, after reading more about it that setting is especially useful if using a high FSB OC, which i ain't. But Alastair can confirm, for some wierd reason with this mobo only with Ultra High you can push for above 1.32v i dunno why they made it like that.
> 
> ---=========////==========---
> 
> Whit that said.... HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAC8W4Z05631&cm_re=water_cooling_kits-_-2YM-0010-00027-_-Product
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too bad a price , any thoughts here?


Looks like a solid custom water loop kit. I Was planning on getting the 240 mm variant next month. If i had my way i would have it running by now but personal circumstances didn't allow it unfortunately. Now that's been stabilized, i can save for ZEN and water loop kit









Buit all this custom water talk in the previous pages made me a little reserved towards custom loop..


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAC8W4Z05631&cm_re=water_cooling_kits-_-2YM-0010-00027-_-Product
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too bad a price , any thoughts here?


One I will be getting since I live near Slovenia where this thing is made, and my buddies know the copper block designers that work for them. As I've read, they're almost the same as Alphacool, XSPC etc... But the prices seem better for me. And XSPC doesn't ship to Serbia.


----------



## MadGoat

I hope swiftech comes up with a bracket for the h220 and h220x to run on AM4


----------



## strike105x

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## nrpeyton

Hi guys,

Got something REALLY *strange* going on here.

*Thermal throttling at only 50 degrees C* (socket temp) and 24 degrees C (package temp):

*full size* - right click & 'open new tab'


AMD FX-8350:
4.8GHZ @ 1.488v _( + default BIOS setting of +50mv CPU voltage offset)_
RAM 2133mhz
NB & HT: 2600mhz

I'm running a water chiller. Water temp about 10c.

On air/non chilled water I wasn't throttling until socket temp was hitting 62c (sometimes on rare occasion even 75c).

I am at a total loss; in AMD OverDrive the 'thermal margin' is also reading 45c

"Core Temp" app also shows CPU temp at 24c with TJ max at 70c.

I'm running a small FFT; 1st test (maximum heat) on PRIME95. (But that is irrelevant to be honest; as far as I'm aware I shouldn't be throttling until CPU hits 62c?

Anyone able to shed any light on this?

Would be much appreciated!

Thanks a million,

Nick Peyton

P.S.
_
If anyone's interesting in custom loops, you could read my article at tech-powerup.com about how I'm using a water filter to cool my 5L (1 gallon) custom loop and water chiller (with video). It's quite an interesting article including a video of the setup. I also discuss how I'm not affected by restriction on a single D5 even with a 5 micron filter & a water chiller with a 4L tank. _
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-im-using-a-water-filter-to-clean-my-loop-with-video.229097/

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Got something REALLY *strange* going on here.
> 
> *Thermal throttling at only 50 degrees C* (socket temp) and 24 degrees C (package temp):
> 
> *full size* - right click & 'open new tab'
> 
> 
> AMD FX-8350:
> 4.8GHZ @ 1.488v _( + default BIOS setting of +50mv CPU voltage offset)_
> RAM 2133mhz
> NB & HT: 2600mhz
> 
> I'm running a water chiller. Water temp about 10c.
> 
> On air/non chilled water I wasn't throttling until socket temp was hitting 62c (sometimes on rare occasion even 75c).
> 
> I am at a total loss; in AMD OverDrive the 'thermal margin' is also reading 45c
> 
> "Core Temp" app also shows CPU temp at 24c with TJ max at 70c.
> 
> I'm running a small FFT; 1st test (maximum heat) on PRIME95. (But that is irrelevant to be honest; as far as I'm aware I shouldn't be throttling until CPU hits 62c?
> 
> Anyone able to shed any light on this?
> 
> Would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks a million,
> 
> Nick Peyton
> 
> P.S.
> _
> If anyone's interesting in custom loops, you could read my article at tech-powerup.com about how I'm using a water filter to cool my 5L (1 gallon) custom loop and water chiller (with video). It's quite an interesting article including a video of the setup. I also discuss how I'm not affected by restriction on a single D5 even with a 5 micron filter & a water chiller with a 4L tank. _
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-im-using-a-water-filter-to-clean-my-loop-with-video.229097/
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR


Sounds like your motherboard's power phases are either overheating or giving up on you honestly.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Sounds like your motherboard's power phases are either overheating or giving up on you honestly.


I considered that possibility.

But I have a *dedicated 3500 RPM* fan that I attached directly onto the motherboard VRM heatsink.

It actually does such a good job the heatsink is so cool I can keep my finger on it and doesn't even feel hot. Only 'warm'.

If I remove the fan, of course, I couldn't keep my finger there for more than a second or two......

I also haven't increased my overclock since getting the water-chiller... I'm just running a hotter test (not a test that consumes more power) -- just more heat.

You still think its that?

*full size* right click & 'open new tab'


Thanks again


----------



## miklkit

It might be the cpu socket getting too hot. Asrock is known for it.


----------



## nrpeyton

argh how frustrating.. so I've finally got the water chiller (my dream came true) lol..

my temps are under control at 45c at nearly 1.5v and nearly 5ghz.. but my bloody mobo is stopping me going any further :-(

Edit: I might try adjusting the fan on the back of the CPU socket so it aims at the VRM coz i just touched the back of the PCB (behind VRM) and OUCH its hot! (behind CPU was fine). And the heatsink on the front of the VRM was fine too (with my 3500rpm dedicated fan).

...begs the question what kind of 'contact' ASROCK has implimented between VRM and heatsink. Wouldn't surprise me if there are 6mm pads down there lol

Well I've learnt my lesson; I'll be going with a different manufacturer when ZEN launches


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> argh how frustrating.. so I've finally got the water chiller (my dream came true) lol..
> 
> my temps are under control at 45c at nearly 1.5v and nearly 5ghz.. but my bloody mobo is stopping me going any further :-(
> 
> Edit: I might try adjusting the fan on the back of the CPU socket so it aims at the VRM coz i just touched the back of the PCB (behind VRM) and OUCH its hot! (behind CPU was fine). And the heatsink on the front of the VRM was fine too (with my 3500rpm dedicated fan).
> 
> ...begs the question what kind of 'contact' ASROCK has implimented between VRM and heatsink. Wouldn't surprise me if there are 6mm pads down there lol
> 
> Well I've learnt my lesson; I'll be going with a different manufacturer when ZEN launches


I know that one of the users of the same Asrock mobo on this forums went and replaced the thermal pads with some artic ones, and got a lot of a better use from it after that, so if you do that you should be able to achieve what you want







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> argh how frustrating.. so I've finally got the water chiller (my dream came true) lol..
> 
> my temps are under control at 45c at nearly 1.5v and nearly 5ghz.. but my bloody mobo is stopping me going any further :-(
> 
> Edit: I might try adjusting the fan on the back of the CPU socket so it aims at the VRM coz i just touched the back of the PCB (behind VRM) and OUCH its hot! (behind CPU was fine). And the heatsink on the front of the VRM was fine too (with my 3500rpm dedicated fan).
> 
> ...begs the question what kind of 'contact' ASROCK has implimented between VRM and heatsink. Wouldn't surprise me if there are 6mm pads down there lol
> 
> Well I've learnt my lesson; I'll be going with a different manufacturer when ZEN launches


Nice job putting together the cooling system









A couple things come to mind, it's possible you are hitting either the bios limit for power delivery or it's the limit of the hardware involved. Not much you can do about the second one.
The first can be affected by APM settings..... did you disable APM? I think the killer has a provision for setting a voltage limit in bios also, is that true and have you set it above 1.5 volts?

Good luck !


----------



## Alastair

Happy new years to all of you. May every megahert you pursue be caught with ease! May you leave no megahert untouched. May the noobs be few and the one taps many. May Lord Gaben keep your mouse arm steady!

There is just something so satisfying about leaving your PC on running HCI memtest overnight and returning to it in the morning with over 400% pass with no errors. That feeling of satisfaction cannot be understated. Because while it's fairly simple getting cores stable, often times the memory subsystem can be harder and more challenging to stabilise.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Happy new years to all of you. May every megahert you pursue be caught with ease! May you leave no megahert untouched. May the noobs be few and the one taps many. May Lord Gaben keep your mouse arm steady!
> 
> There is just something so satisfying about leaving your PC on running HCI memtest overnight and returning to it in the morning with over 400% pass with no errors. That feeling of satisfaction cannot be understated. Because while it's fairly simple getting cores stable, often times the memory subsystem can be harder and more challenging to stabilise.


Cache too!









Often times, my X99 system freezes with HCI Memtest when Cache go berserk. That is even testing several hours with Linux GSAT that purely focuses on Memory stability.


----------



## hurricane28

Happy new year everyone! Best wishes to all!

I just finished painting and redecorating my house and fortunately i have some spare money left so hopefully i can afford the upgrade to RYZEN!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I just posted this in my club thread, but I'm putting this here too...

Happy New Year!


----------



## SuperZan

Happy New Year M80's, may you cool well and clock high!


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I know that one of the users of the same Asrock mobo on this forums went and replaced the thermal pads with some artic ones, and got a lot of a better use from it after that, so if you do that you should be able to achieve what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats a great suggestion; I've had a quick look at the mobo (without taking it out the case as that would be a full days job) and I *can't see any screws attached to the heatsink.....*

I'd love to try this though.......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice job putting together the cooling system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple things come to mind, it's possible you are hitting either the bios limit for power delivery or it's the limit of the hardware involved. Not much you can do about the second one.
> The first can be affected by APM settings..... did you disable APM? I think the killer has a provision for setting a voltage limit in bios also, is that true and have you set it above 1.5 volts?
> 
> Good luck !


Thanks, APM is disabled automatically as soon as you touch the multiplier/voltage settings (however I did try disabling it anyway; along with all other power saving features) but it never helped. Just raised temps at idle lol.

*strike105x you were right;* i was being temp throttled by the mobo VRM. I added an extra fan to the back of socket (so pointing at back of VRM with side of case off) and that reduced the throttling long enough to get a 10-15 min run with no throttling. It still begun kicking in after 15 mins. But it gave me long enough to complete the experiment I was doing (comparing thermal pastes).

*Still very interested how I could increase the cooling on it now though.* I've already now got 6500 RPM worth of fan blowing on it *front & back* lol but this still doesn't seem to be quite enough.

It's an 8 phase mobo so it should be able to handle it, provided I can cool it.

I don't run it at these extreme limits all the time either, just for the odd extreme bench once every few days.

Seems a shame to be getting throttled on my mobo VRM before my CPU lol. Just a waste haha.

(For anyone just reading this now; I've got a water chiller cooling CPU).


----------



## tashcz

If you're seeing 45C as your limit in software, maybe a BIOS reflash would be handy? I know even on worse boards you could cool VRMs pretty well with a 40mm small fan on the hs, and one on the back.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> If you're seeing 45C as your limit in software, maybe a BIOS reflash would be handy? I know even on worse boards you could cool VRMs pretty well with a 40mm small fan on the hs, and one on the back.


I've got a 3500RPM fan on the front attached directly on top of the heatsink.

And a 3000 PRM fan on the back, pointing at the back of the VRM behind the mobo.





The heatsink on the front is actually only 'warm' to the touch.

But even *with* these two fans *pounding* the VRM with 6500RPM of combined air-flow I still can't touch the back of the PCB behind the VRM area on mobo without burning my finger.

Odd how the heatsink on the front is only warm though.

I need to figure out a way to better cool this 8-phase VRM.

The temp reporting (software) is fine. My mobo BIOS is the latest available for my model  I'm using a water-chiller with 6c water temp so CPU temp is reporting correctly. It's my Mobo VRM over-heating and restricting me now as it throttles the CPU when it overheats. (must be a safety feature).

Imagine the heat also transferring from that VRM onto my socket. Its probably increasing CPU temps considerably.

P.S. if I removed the fan on the front heatsink I wouldn't be able to touch the front either.

But I'm not aware of any "back of PCB" heatsinks that would fit.. Much less how I could even DIY such a job lol...

Someone on an earlier post said I could remove the front VRM heatsink and replace the thermal pad, but I can't see any screws.

*Edit*:

hmm maybe something like this.



I could glue a thin thermal pad to it (0.5mm or 1.0mm) then use some 3m thermal adhesive tape to or a thin coating of heatsink plaster to glue it to the back of the PCB behind VRM.

With 10c water flowing over it that's bound to draw a lot of heat away.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*


Did you have a cpu burn up or what? By the looks of that pic, between the right of the socket and the ram looks a tad crispy. I think seeing exposed copper traces in that area as it looks like the top layer of the pcb was burnt off


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Did you have a cpu burn up or what? By the looks of that pic, between the right of the socket and the ram looks a tad crispy. I think seeing exposed copper traces in that area as it looks like the top layer of the pcb was burnt off


hmm no, not that i'm aware of...

i'll have a look now...

Just looked; you might be comparing the "darker black" directy right to the CPU in the middle (thats black electrical insulation tape) that I applied before using liquid metal. U sure you're not comparing the contrast?

I could be wrong; maybe its just been gradual and I've never known or noticed?

I don't see any problem though or burning. It is a bit dusty though lol... or just the way the light is shining on it?...

But nope had the same CPU in the board forever, never had it out or had another CPU in there...


----------



## Undervolter

Happy new year to all the AMD club members from me too! May your FX live long and prosper and may your Zen clock high and cool!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Happy new year to all the AMD club members from me too! May your FX live long and prosper and may your Zen clock high and cool!


In my case it will most likely be Zen+.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I know that one of the users of the same Asrock mobo on this forums went and replaced the thermal pads with some artic ones, and got a lot of a better use from it after that, so if you do that you should be able to achieve what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would go with Fujipoly instead of Arctic. Their midrange grade is rated with not quite twice the thermal conductivity of Arctic. Of course, manufacturer ratings can be quite bogus, if the drastic difference between AS5's claimed thermal conductivity (~8.5 or so) and a government study's finding (<1) is not unique.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *strike105x you were right;* i was being temp throttled by the mobo VRM. I added an extra fan to the back of socket (so pointing at back of VRM with side of case off) and that reduced the throttling long enough to get a 10-15 min run with no throttling. It still begun kicking in after 15 mins. But it gave me long enough to complete the experiment I was doing (comparing thermal pastes).
> 
> *Still very interested how I could increase the cooling on it now though.* I've already now got 6500 RPM worth of fan blowing on it *front & back* lol but this still doesn't seem to be quite enough.
> 
> It's an 8 phase mobo so it should be able to handle it, provided I can cool it.
> 
> I don't run it at these extreme limits all the time either, just for the odd extreme bench once every few days.
> 
> Seems a shame to be getting throttled on my mobo VRM before my CPU lol. Just a waste haha.
> 
> (For anyone just reading this now; I've got a water chiller cooling CPU).


Learned a lot of this stuff from Alastair







, plus i remembered seeing the post of a member who complained about his asrock as well and how changing the thermal pads helped him, he might be one of the guys from the 5 Ghz club actually, that said, its not screws you should be looking for but plastic standoffs, or plastic clips, that hold that radiator in place, at least that's how most of the boards i've seen have that heatsink attached. This is where they should come out on the other side of the mobo:


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I know that one of the users of the same Asrock mobo on this forums went and replaced the thermal pads with some artic ones, and got a lot of a better use from it after that, so if you do that you should be able to achieve what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with Fujipoly instead of Arctic. Their midrange grade is rated with not quite twice the thermal conductivity of Arctic. Of course, manufacturer ratings can be quite bogus, if the drastic difference between AS5's claimed thermal conductivity (~8.5 or so) and a government study's finding (<1) is not unique.
Click to expand...

I am currently using the Arctic thermal pads on my VRM heatsink and also of my EK blocks for my Fury's, I do not know what EK ships with their blocks. But VRM temps are a wee bit lower than the stock EK pads. Around 2C and my M5A's VRM's are loving the new thermal pads as well. Although the Arctic's (according to specs) are not as good as Fujipoly they will still be a solid choice over stock pads.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *strike105x you were right;* i was being temp throttled by the mobo VRM. I added an extra fan to the back of socket (so pointing at back of VRM with side of case off) and that reduced the throttling long enough to get a 10-15 min run with no throttling. It still begun kicking in after 15 mins. But it gave me long enough to complete the experiment I was doing (comparing thermal pastes).
> 
> *Still very interested how I could increase the cooling on it now though.* I've already now got 6500 RPM worth of fan blowing on it *front & back* lol but this still doesn't seem to be quite enough.
> 
> It's an 8 phase mobo so it should be able to handle it, provided I can cool it.
> 
> I don't run it at these extreme limits all the time either, just for the odd extreme bench once every few days.
> 
> Seems a shame to be getting throttled on my mobo VRM before my CPU lol. Just a waste haha.
> 
> (For anyone just reading this now; I've got a water chiller cooling CPU).
> 
> 
> 
> Learned a lot of this stuff from Alastair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , plus i remembered seeing the post of a member who complained about his asrock as well and how changing the thermal pads helped him, he might be one of the guys from the 5 Ghz club actually, that said, its not screws you should be looking for but plastic standoffs, or plastic clips, that hold that radiator in place, at least that's how most of the boards i've seen have that heatsink attached. This is where they should come out on the other side of the mobo:
Click to expand...

Replacing the plastic push clips with proper screws like I did for my M5A can also make a substantial difference for thermal performance as well since you can get a much higher mounting pressure than clips which can 1, allow you to use thinner thermal pads which is better and 2, Ensures better contact with parts of the heatsink that may not be quite flat. And I know the latter is often times a major issue on ASRock boards.


----------



## strike105x

I got a question will replacing thermal pads be ground for voiding my Asus motherboard warranty ? Also found one of the main issues with my overheating, my poor/idiotic cabling choices >.< ...


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Learned a lot of this stuff from Alastair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , plus i remembered seeing the post of *a member who complained about his asrock as well and how changing the thermal pads helped him,* he might be one of the guys from the 5 Ghz club actually, that said, its not screws you should be looking for but plastic standoffs, or plastic clips, that hold that radiator in place, at least that's how most of the boards i've seen have that heatsink attached. This is where they should come out on the other side of the mobo:


Maybe it was me. The stock Asrock pad wasn't even covering the entire mosfet surface, let alone the quality.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63520#post_25670575


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I got a question will replacing thermal pads be ground for voiding my Asus motherboard warranty ? Also found one of the main issues with my overheating, my poor/idiotic cabling choices >.< ...


I doubt it. I have sent my M5A for warranty before and I had replaced the thermal pads before. So yeah?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe it was me. The stock Asrock pad wasn't even covering the entire mosfet surface, let alone the quality.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63520#post_25670575


Yup one instance is also definetly remembering you, but there was also someone with a Asrock killer complaining about the very same thing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I doubt it. I have sent my M5A for warranty before and I had replaced the thermal pads before. So yeah?


Great news! On my next vacation I might try and thinker some more as i managed to get 5 Ghz at 1.44v in my previous tests, dunno, maybe even just grab a cheapo case just for the frame and put to work your's and miklkit's suggestions, that said there's no hurry because this 4.5 Ghz OC handles great, the FX 8300 really works nicely with my current settings,.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I've got a 3500RPM fan on the front attached directly on top of the heatsink.
> 
> And a 3000 PRM fan on the back, pointing at the back of the VRM behind the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heatsink on the front is actually only 'warm' to the touch.
> 
> But even *with* these two fans *pounding* the VRM with 6500RPM of combined air-flow I still can't touch the back of the PCB behind the VRM area on mobo without burning my finger.
> 
> Odd how the heatsink on the front is only warm though.
> 
> I need to figure out a way to better cool this 8-phase VRM.
> 
> The temp reporting (software) is fine. My mobo BIOS is the latest available for my model  I'm using a water-chiller with 6c water temp so CPU temp is reporting correctly. It's my Mobo VRM over-heating and restricting me now as it throttles the CPU when it overheats. (must be a safety feature).
> 
> Imagine the heat also transferring from that VRM onto my socket. Its probably increasing CPU temps considerably.
> 
> P.S. if I removed the fan on the front heatsink I wouldn't be able to touch the front either.
> 
> But I'm not aware of any "back of PCB" heatsinks that would fit.. Much less how I could even DIY such a job lol...
> 
> Someone on an earlier post said I could remove the front VRM heatsink and replace the thermal pad, but I can't see any screws.
> 
> *Edit*:
> 
> hmm maybe something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I could glue a thin thermal pad to it (0.5mm or 1.0mm) then use some 3m thermal adhesive tape to or a thin coating of heatsink plaster to glue it to the back of the PCB behind VRM.
> 
> With 10c water flowing over it that's bound to draw a lot of heat away.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I found inexpensive heatsinks of varying sizes on Ebay. I don't know if this product will ship to you, but in my case it fit my motherboard quite well. I did a little bit of filing and drilled holes through which to pass screws to the front of the motherboard. There are a number of "backplate mods" posted in this forum that people used to cool VRM's. In my case, I lowered my temperatures significantly. However, my volt wall dropped very little, so my overclock didn't get much faster.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I know that one of the users of the same Asrock mobo on this forums went and replaced the thermal pads with some artic ones, and got a lot of a better use from it after that, so if you do that you should be able to achieve what you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with Fujipoly instead of Arctic. Their midrange grade is rated with not quite twice the thermal conductivity of Arctic. Of course, manufacturer ratings can be quite bogus, if the drastic difference between AS5's claimed thermal conductivity (~8.5 or so) and a government study's finding (<1) is not unique.
Click to expand...

really anything above 6 mk/w is a waste on a mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I got a question will replacing thermal pads be ground for voiding my Asus motherboard warranty ? Also found one of the main issues with my overheating, my poor/idiotic cabling choices >.< ...


yes.

that said if you dont mention it....

one thing that people dont understand { in the us} is a manufacture can not just 'void' a warranty. they have to be able to prove you caused the fault.

they said they have more monies then you and generally can drag it longer in court..... but most of the time they wont, the pr looks horrible

wanted to share some pics because frankly this is the coolest thing ever
100% my soldering

and i love typing on it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> really anything above 6 mk/w is a waste on a mobo.
> yes.
> 
> that said if you dont mention it....
> 
> *one thing that people dont understand { in the us} is a manufacture can not just 'void' a warranty. they have to be able to prove you caused the fault.
> *
> they said they have more monies then you and generally can drag it longer in court..... but most of the time they wont, the pr looks horrible
> 
> wanted to share some pics because frankly this is the coolest thing ever
> 100% my soldering
> 
> and i love typing on it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Indeed, but if there is a sticker like on the MSI GPU's that says: "warranty void if removed" and you puncture the sticker in order to remove the cooler you really have a hard time explaining this to a judge.

I made pictures when i removed my cooler so if my card goes south, i can show them i did nothing wrong and i didn't temper with anything else than just replacing the TIM and i have pictures why i did it in the first place. This is due to how and how much they apply.. Its ridiculous how much they put on it and the quality is rather poor and hard to remove too. Not even to mention what kind of stuff they put on Motherboards...

Cool keyboard, little small for my taste and vingers but if it works for you








Did you literately build it from scratch or was it an do it yourself kit?


----------



## Mega Man

Kit called the minivan

You can build them yourself usually around 300ish but can easily go as high as 500

As to the sticker no (at least in the us )
I actually have emails from msi about gpus and my laptop stating it is ok

That's when I started digging, and found out about the law (in the us)


----------



## hurricane28

That's kinda need. But kinda expensive too if you ask me.

I payed 135 euro's for my Logitech G910 Orion spectrum and its more than enough than i am willing to spend on a keyboard but each to their own i guess. It is kinda need that you can build them yourself in order to have the keyboard YOU want instead of letting the manufacturers do the thinking for you.

I hear similar story on MSI forum, its okay that you puncture the sticker in the order to remove the cooler but when i asked my retail store they said that they keep getting MSI products back from MSI Europe if the sticker is indeed punctured so if the sticker is punctured and they see it in the store, they will not help you with warranty. So if my GPU goes bad i have to send it directly to MSI i guess. I never had a problem with MSI though which is the reason i only buy MSI, but you never know.


----------



## Mega Man

Zealous switches are amazing ( custom switches ) i think I would prefer the stiffest ones, but I Def love these


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Make sure to save the overclocking profile you are using now and I'd even screen cap the bios settings just in case. The test CHVZ's bios went wonky and got caught in a boot loop - had to be RMA'd and I lost the profiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried for 5.2 ghz on IBT but it kept throwing cache errors until it eventually crashed. Any suggestions on how the help eliminate those errors?


I too learned that lesson (screen cap bios settings) the hard way after smokin the bios chip on my CHIV. Now I keep a copy of all my profiles in three different rigs for easy access

I think I'm in the same boat when I'm testing my 5.2. It's close, but it's been close for a long while. I have to ask, how do you know you're getting cache errors? Thinking there's something more I need to learn here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Make sure to save the overclocking profile you are using now and I'd even screen cap the bios settings just in case. The test CHVZ's bios went wonky and got caught in a boot loop - had to be RMA'd and I lost the profiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried for 5.2 ghz on IBT but it kept throwing cache errors until it eventually crashed. Any suggestions on how the help eliminate those errors?
> 
> 
> 
> I too learned that lesson (screen cap bios settings) the hard way after smokin the bios chip on my CHIV. Now I keep a copy of all my profiles in three different rigs for easy access
> 
> I think I'm in the same boat when I'm testing my 5.2. It's close, but it's been close for a long while. I have to ask, how do you know you're getting cache errors? Thinking there's something more I need to learn here.
Click to expand...

The newest version of HWINFO captures them in the very last set of numbers it shows I'll see if i have a screeny of it somewhere and post it if i find it.

EDIT no errors showing , but the circled area is where they show up.


----------



## tashcz

Quick question - when reinstalling windows, do you guys revert your BIOS settings to stock and then overclock after the install?


----------



## miklkit

Here is a pic showing the errors and how it got them.


----------



## tashcz

Errors don't show up while using IBT


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The newest version of HWINFO captures them in the very last set of numbers it shows I'll see if i have a screeny of it somewhere and post it if i find it.
> 
> EDIT no errors showing , but the circled area is where they show up.


I saw that a while back too but was hoping you'd have some extreme oc guru type knowledge to share about the topic.
I got nothing positive/long lasting yet.
It confuses me a bit as to how I can pass IBT on a given run but every once in a while find a few cache errors (3-5) but still pass the test normally.








I got it, it must be my OC is simply to fast for IBT and win10 lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The newest version of HWINFO captures them in the very last set of numbers it shows I'll see if i have a screeny of it somewhere and post it if i find it.
> 
> EDIT no errors showing , but the circled area is where they show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that a while back too but was hoping you'd have some extreme oc guru type knowledge to share about the topic.
> I got nothing positive/long lasting yet.
> It confuses me a bit as to how I can pass IBT on a given run but every once in a while find a few cache errors (3-5) but still pass the test normally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, it must be my OC is simply to fast for IBT and win10 lol.
Click to expand...

I wish I had something to share about it but i don't know much about it. I remember the stilt talking about cache errors with Vishera / Bulldozer but I can't find the post.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quick question - when reinstalling windows, do you guys revert your BIOS settings to stock and then overclock after the install?


The opposite on my end, make sure to have established my oc before installing windows, well more like I reinstall windows after I made sure my oc is stable.


----------



## Alastair

mega man. I am just curious. Where did you manage to find those laws. I want to see what the law is for us south Africans regarding warranty and RMA's and where we stand if we "break" stickers.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The opposite on my end, make sure to have established my oc before installing windows, well more like I reinstall windows after I made sure my oc is stable.


Eh... on my Aura, seems every time I reinstall windows I need a voltage bump in the BIOS to correct the values. In the end it stays the same in HWinfo but I need to bump it in the BIOS. Or I won't pass IBT.


----------



## Mega Man

Lots of Google.

Obviously you can google the law itself.

But this explains it well

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/warranty-void-if-removed-stickers-are-illegal


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Eh... on my Aura, seems every time I reinstall windows I need a voltage bump in the BIOS to correct the values. In the end it stays the same in HWinfo but I need to bump it in the BIOS. Or I won't pass IBT.


Well I do consider a Windows install also to be a stability test, especially with Windows 10


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am currently using the Arctic thermal pads on my VRM heatsink and also of my EK blocks for my Fury's, I do not know what EK ships with their blocks. But VRM temps are a wee bit lower than the stock EK pads. Around 2C and my M5A's VRM's are loving the new thermal pads as well. Although the Arctic's (according to specs) are not as good as Fujipoly they will still be a solid choice over stock pads.


I think "wee bit" is the key here. Arctic pads aren't likely to be much better than stock pads, if at all - as long as the stock pads are the right size and thickness. If going to the trouble of replacing pads why not just get the midgrade Fujipoly and know that you're not bottlenecking your components to save a few bucks?

As for the utterly predictable claim that was quoted a number of posts back that contradicts what I said I doubt we'll ever see data to back it up.


----------



## Mega Man

Any Fujipoly mid or higher tier is a waste of money on a motherboard during normal applications ( not l2n )

If you can not cool the vrm with 6mk/w your doing it wrong.


----------



## superstition222

Water is wet. The sky is blue.


----------



## Mega Man

for those that dont know if you dont have deponia. it is a great point and click funny and entertaining, these 3 def worth 6 $

https://newsletter.indiegala.com/marketing/link.php?M=416680&N=420&L=15014&F=H


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Zealous switches are amazing ( custom switches ) i think I would prefer the stiffest ones, but I Def love these


First time i heard of those switches.

I prefer my Romer-G switches from Logitech. They are amazingly fast in games and typing, it really makes a big difference especially in fast FPS games like DOOM etc. They are also very robuust and are rated for several milion hits each, i have 3 years warranty and if the keyboard goes wrong i can go to the retail store and they swap it for a new one which is the reason i only buy Logitech peripherals.


----------



## hurricane28

I decided to do some little modding. I bought a Dremel and the thing goes through the steel like hot knife through butter







Finally i can close my case now on the back side. I havent tried which is better, push or pulling the air.



BTW, vrm temps dropped from 44c to 32c at idle!


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I decided to do some little modding. I bought a Dremel and the thing goes through the steel like hot knife through butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally i can close my case now on the back side. I havent tried which is better, push or pulling the air.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, vrm temps dropped from 44c to 32c at idle!


Very nice! Very professional looking.







The backside fan helps even without hole in there, so imagine with a hole for fresh air! I would keep it as intake.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Very nice! Very professional looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backside fan helps even without hole in there, so imagine with a hole for fresh air! I would keep it as intake.


Thank you!

I did my best but without the correct tools its very hard to make a perfect circle cutout. I made the hole as small as possible because i want it to look that its standard with the case.



I mounted it in such a way that its also blowing on the socket which also dramatically decreases temps. These Turbo Corsair SP120L fans do come in handy in some situations







I have it plugged in a 7v adapter and i can barely hear it over the other fans while maintaining good airflow. Maybe i am going to connect it to my fan controller but as for now this is running very good.

I am leaning towards buying another case pretty soon and i am looking for the Phanteks Entoo pro as it has an internal fan controller and much more room for cable management. I cannot decide which to buy first tho, new cooler or new case..


----------



## miklkit

Just out of curiosity how does one reinstall Win X? My version is still running fine but I might want to reinstall some day and have no idea how.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just out of curiosity how does one reinstall Win X? My version is still running fine but I might want to reinstall some day and have no idea how.


Did you get it via an upgrade from 7/8.1 ? Anyway all you need is an USB stick and go to this page and get the download tool: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 and then create an installation media (basically makes the USB stick as a bootable windows 10 installation drive), it also supports UEFI, which i recommend. Now why i asked if you upgraded is because if you upgraded you skip the license and windows 10 will automatically activate the first time you connect to the internet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just out of curiosity how does one reinstall Win X? My version is still running fine but I might want to reinstall some day and have no idea how.


Best way is to download the latest version from Microsoft site if you have a key. Than download Rufus USB-tool and install it on USB drive and install it. That is the fastest way.


----------



## Synister

@hurricane28 I'd go for intake; you may push a small amount of 'dust' in there, but you won't be sucking the hot air from the otherside of your mobo.

A test could confirm best flow direction, but my bet would be on intake.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @hurricane28 I'd go for intake; you may push a small amount of 'dust' in there, but you won't be sucking the hot air from the otherside of your mobo.
> 
> A test could confirm best flow direction, but my bet would be on intake.


Yeah i think you are right. I did some testing before which showed me that pulling the hot air was better but that was when i mounted the fan very close to the motherboard and now its from further away so i guess pushing is better than pulling in this case.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Did you get it via an upgrade from 7/8.1 ? Anyway all you need is an USB stick and go to this page and get the download tool: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 and then create an installation media (basically makes the USB stick as a bootable windows 10 installation drive), it also supports UEFI, which i recommend. Now why i asked if you upgraded is because if you upgraded you skip the license and windows 10 will automatically activate the first time you connect to the internet.


Yes I upgraded from Win 8.1.

Knowing me, I will wait until this puter gets hacked and crashes and will not start then get on another puter to DL Win X. Then I will try to install it and start over on a formatted ssd.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> @hurricane28 I'd go for intake; you may push a small amount of 'dust' in there, but you won't be sucking the hot air from the otherside of your mobo.
> 
> A test could confirm best flow direction, but my bet would be on intake.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i think you are right. I did some testing before which showed me that pulling the hot air was better but that was when i mounted the fan very close to the motherboard and now its from further away so i guess pushing is better than pulling in this case.
Click to expand...

You can get a grille for that hole and some come with included filters if you're worried about dust. I've had enough accidents with exposed fans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can get a grille for that hole and some come with included filters if you're worried about dust. I've had enough accidents with exposed fans.


Yeah you are right. I would like to get a dust filter and a cover. Had my vinger in a spinning fan once and i can say its not recommended lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes I upgraded from Win 8.1.
> 
> Knowing me, I will wait until this puter gets hacked and crashes and will not start then get on another puter to DL Win X. Then I will try to install it and start over on a formatted ssd.


Why not protecting your system instead? I mean, it can be a hassle to set things up. It took me a whole week in order to get Windows 10 running like i want, removing bloatware, tweaks etc. etc.

There are plenty free programs that do an excellent work in keeping your PC clean, so there is no reason unless its laziness.

But than again, it takes more time to set things up than install a software that cleans/repairs Windows installation


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes I upgraded from Win 8.1.
> 
> Knowing me, I will wait until this puter gets hacked and crashes and will not start then get on another puter to DL Win X. Then I will try to install it and start over on a formatted ssd.


lol the opposite of me, at the smallest thing i reinstall windows







.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Gave up on the 8320e. Nothing I tried worked. Now have an 8350 soon to be installed.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> lol the opposite of me, at the smallest thing i reinstall windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Me too, I think I got OCD from that stuff.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can get a grille for that hole and some come with included filters if you're worried about dust. I've had enough accidents with exposed fans.


Smaller industrial type fans of 80 mm or so can do some damage when they are spinning a few thousand rpm's. Not fun.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I did my best but without the correct tools its very hard to make a perfect circle cutout. I made the hole as small as possible because i want it to look that its standard with the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted it in such a way that its also blowing on the socket which also dramatically decreases temps. These Turbo Corsair SP120L fans do come in handy in some situations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it plugged in a 7v adapter and i can barely hear it over the other fans while maintaining good airflow. Maybe i am going to connect it to my fan controller but as for now this is running very good.
> 
> I am leaning towards buying another case pretty soon and i am looking for the Phanteks Entoo pro as it has an internal fan controller and much more room for cable management. I cannot decide which to buy first tho, new cooler or new case..


A $3 Silverstone plastic fan grille and filter would hide all that. Good job for not using a hole saw. Oops, didn't realize it is on the exterior of your case.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Smaller industrial type fans of 80 mm or so can do some damage when they are spinning a few thousand rpm's. Not fun.


You'd be amazed how 120mm high static pressure fans could hurt your finger too lol. And the bearings would also damage themselves after that. Not fun for you or the fan either.


----------



## cssorkinman

I have farmer fingers - so far the score is fingers 2 - fans 0.


----------



## Kryton

I suggest simply moving the fan to the inside of the case/lid instead of having it on the outside, this way you reduce the chance of something like your finger(s) getting into it. Once moved you simply cover the hole on the outside with a piece of mesh to act as a grille and you're good to go.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I suggest simply moving the fan to the inside of the case/lid instead of having it on the outside, this way you reduce the chance of something like your finger(s) getting into it. Once moved you simply cover the hole on the outside with a piece of mesh to act as a grille and you're good to go.


this really defeats the purpose you move it to the outside for more space to disperse air properly ive done it both ways and it can help having it on the outside if space is limited in the rear of the case


----------



## Mega Man

Or get a real case that has room *cough caselabs cough* *smile*


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Or get a real case that has room *cough caselabs cough* *smile*


my primo has an inch of clearance but even that can be restricting when running a return tube behind the mobo...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> this really defeats the purpose you move it to the outside for more space to disperse air properly ive done it both ways and it can help having it on the outside if space is limited in the rear of the case


Gotcha - Was more of a thing about getting things like your fingers in it than anything else I was concerned about. I know if you happen to damage the fan that's not good.

Speaking of cases you guys already know I'm using a Tt X5, plenty of room for whatever and it's not a bad buy..... Or case for that fact. Probrably has the most room for the money you can find ATM in a case but finding a location to put it may be an issue for some.
Has enough clearance I can literally have the Susanoo already mounted up on my board with it on the tray ready to go and I just slip the entire works right in through the side no prob with a fan directly above it all.

Love it.


----------



## Alastair

guys have any of you tried to run a ye olde PCI graphics card on you motherboards. Especially the Asus owners. I am looking for a way to flash my GPU without having to drain and Disassemble the whole pc.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> guys have any of you tried to run a ye olde PCI graphics card on you motherboards. Especially the Asus owners. I am looking for a way to flash my GPU without having to drain and Disassemble the whole pc.


Dual Bios is the key there my friend. You can flash the bios live.

Start with the standard position and boot into DOS with atiflash. Flip the switch and flash.

PCI cards might also cause some complexity on your part.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> guys have any of you tried to run a ye olde PCI graphics card on you motherboards. Especially the Asus owners. I am looking for a way to flash my GPU without having to drain and Disassemble the whole pc.
> 
> 
> 
> Dual Bios is the key there my friend. You can flash the bios live.
> 
> Start with the standard position and boot into DOS with atiflash. Flip the switch and flash.
> 
> PCI cards might also cause some complexity on your part.
Click to expand...

I cant get to the BIOS swich on my card because the EK block and back plate cover it. Is there a way I can get the my M5A to just ignore the one card and boot of the second card so I can get to Windows and flash it?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I cant get to the BIOS swich on my card because the EK block and back plate cover it. Is there a way I can get the my M5A to just ignore the one card and boot of the second card so I can get to Windows and flash it?


Search the Display Init First option in the BIOS if available. Set it to PCI or PCIE (or whatever it's called) accordingly. Do not change this option before installing the cards.

You can only select between slot types (ie PCI vs PCIE) on most boards. Only ROG boards has the option to turn slots on or off iiRC.

So search the BiOS for the display initiation option.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have farmer fingers - so far the score is fingers 2 - fans 0.


I thought I did too but those HD Deltas will prove you wrong. Both times for me it was a tie but I didn't come out unscathed. The first one split my thumb nail right down the middle and I bled like a stuck pig. Took 6-8 months before it looked normal. Second time just clipped the tip of my pinky . Both times the fans lost a blade or two and were toast. I use a lot of loose fans when benching cold, now fan grilles FTW


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have farmer fingers - so far the score is fingers 2 - fans 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I did too but those HD Deltas will prove you wrong. Both times for me it was a tie but I didn't come out unscathed. The first one split my thumb nail right down the middle and I bled like a stuck pig. Took 6-8 months before it looked normal. Second time just clipped the tip of my pinky . Both times the fans lost a blade or two and were toast. I use a lot of loose fans when benching cold, now fan grilles FTW
Click to expand...

Do you even lift , bro?? lol J/k my fans aren't in that league so I'm not too worried.

MSI turned up the sexy on the AMD side of things

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/News/Ryzen-AM4-High-End-MSI-1217429/


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have farmer fingers - so far the score is fingers 2 - fans 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I did too but those HD Deltas will prove you wrong. Both times for me it was a tie but I didn't come out unscathed. The first one split my thumb nail right down the middle and I bled like a stuck pig. Took 6-8 months before it looked normal. Second time just clipped the tip of my pinky . Both times the fans lost a blade or two and were toast. I use a lot of loose fans when benching cold, now fan grilles FTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even lift , bro?? lol J/k my fans aren't in that league so I'm not too worried.
> 
> MSI turned up the sexy on the AMD side of things
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/News/Ryzen-AM4-High-End-MSI-1217429/
Click to expand...

I was wondering whe we'd see something hit the streets. Would have liked to have gotten a better look at the power section on the Titanium. Looks like dual channel mem for sure too. I was wondering if they were hiding that. That might give the X99 a bit of an advantage


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have farmer fingers - so far the score is fingers 2 - fans 0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I did too but those HD Deltas will prove you wrong. Both times for me it was a tie but I didn't come out unscathed. The first one split my thumb nail right down the middle and I bled like a stuck pig. Took 6-8 months before it looked normal. Second time just clipped the tip of my pinky . Both times the fans lost a blade or two and were toast. I use a lot of loose fans when benching cold, now fan grilles FTW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you even lift , bro?? lol J/k my fans aren't in that league so I'm not too worried.
> 
> MSI turned up the sexy on the AMD side of things
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/News/Ryzen-AM4-High-End-MSI-1217429/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering whe we'd see something hit the streets. Would have liked to have gotten a better look at the power section on the Titanium. Looks like dual channel mem for sure too. I was wondering if they were hiding that. That might give the X99 a bit of an advantage
Click to expand...

rhe article claimed it to have 10 cpu phases. Looking forward to having one


----------



## Johan45

I found a pic but that doesn't look like ten phases to me unless that just some clever MSI math


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found a pic but that doesn't look like ten phases to me unless that just some clever MSI math


Maybe on the top under the upper heat sink? I know Intel motherboards have the same and iir the Crosshair formula-z too.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Maybe on the top under the upper heat sink? I know Intel motherboards have the same and iir the Crosshair formula-z too.


I confess my ignorance. But it looks like 6+4 phase??? But then again, 4 phases for RAM? Isn't that a bit overkill or does DDR4 explain this? At any case, if the CPU has only 6 phases, then surely 1) either this motherboard won't be breaking any overclocking records or 2) They haven't put many phases because Zen as a chip hits an overclocking wall before you need more phases.

EDIT: A 3rd possibility! Now, MSI has put 6 Nikos mosfets per phase!!!


----------



## gertruude

needing some advice

on a night when its cold, i sometimes hear a clicking noise coming from inside the case, its just 1 click and gone

would it be psu?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> needing some advice
> 
> on a night when its cold, i sometimes hear a clicking noise coming from inside the case, its just 1 click and gone
> 
> would it be psu?


More info, Like when does it happen? Only when you power on? Or..........


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> More info, Like when does it happen? Only when you power on? Or..........


happens on a night time mostly and pc is already on


----------



## Johan45

Could just be some expansion noise because the room/PC was cold till you turned it on. Things make noise when they warm up.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Now, MSI has put 6 Nikos mosfets per phase!!!


So..... Who needs LED's in their case?

Now equipped for *6X the fun* of sparking Nikos MOSFETS (VS other competitiors) for a lightshow that you (And the fire department) won't _ever_ forget!

Get yours today!


----------



## miklkit

I'm liking that Titanium board. It looks like a worthy successor to the GD80. It has all the sata and front panel ports facing the front, it has a bios reset button in the I/O panel, and it has the lcd screen too. Too bad it got stuck way up on top where it is hard to see. Lose the stupid plastic covers and it has the very functional GD80 style heat sinks too.


----------



## Undervolter

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Could just be some expansion noise because the room/PC was cold till you turned it on. Things make noise when they warm up.


I agree. Anything metallic in the case that expands due to abrupt heat. Which could include PSU coils of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> So..... Who needs LED's in their case?
> 
> Now equipped for *6X the fun* of sparking Nikos MOSFETS (VS other competitiors) for a lightshow that you (And the fire department) won't _ever_ forget!
> 
> Get yours today!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Could just be some expansion noise because the room/PC was cold till you turned it on. Things make noise when they warm up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> .
> I agree. Anything metallic in the case that expands due to abrupt heat. Which could include PSU coils of course.


ok thanks guys


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Now, MSI has put 6 Nikos mosfets per phase!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..... Who needs LED's in their case?
> 
> Now equipped for *6X the fun* of sparking Nikos MOSFETS (VS other competitiors) for a lightshow that you (And the fire department) won't _ever_ forget!
> 
> Get yours today!
Click to expand...

That made me laugh made me think of this video

MSI 970 board with a 9590


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That made me laugh made me think of this video
> 
> MSI 970 board with a 9590


This is exemplary of MSI's issues with her VRM protection implementation (or lack there of in that model), cause normally, the motherboard should have throttled the CPU back to 1.4Ghz and fight for its life for at least some time before frying. It's also noteworthy (and replicable by anyone with a kill-a-watt), that FX upon boot, draws nowhere near the max wattage that the CPU is capable of. Not even close. So the CPU isn't actually drawing the full "220W" on that video. Going from memory, my system on boot, most of the time draws about 120-140W, while the peak draw under Prime95 is 220W. Just to give a comparison.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That made me laugh made me think of this video
> 
> MSI 970 board with a 9590
> 
> 
> 
> This is exemplary of MSI's issues with her VRM protection implementation (or lack there of in that model), cause normally, the motherboard should have throttled the CPU back to 1.4Ghz and fight for its life for at least some time before frying. It's also noteworthy (and replicable by anyone with a kill-a-watt), that FX upon boot, draws nowhere near the max wattage that the CPU is capable of. Not even close. So the CPU isn't actually drawing the full "220W" on that video. Going from memory, my system on boot, most of the time draws about 120-140W, while the peak draw under Prime95 is 220W. Just to give a comparison.
Click to expand...

Pretty much the sole intent of that video was to blow up the motherboard. I am doubtful that it would boot at anything above minimum voltages without the bios recognizing the chip ( isnt rated for the 9XXX) - which means they had to set the voltages manually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found a pic but that doesn't look like ten phases to me unless that just some clever MSI math


It wasn't actually MSI that said it had 10 cpu phases , just quoting the article ( that may have been botched in google translation as well)

I hope i can afford the thing - early list price estimates it to be above $350 USD - not used to paying that much for a board.

Any suggestions as to what DDR4 kit ( 2X8gb) to go with considering OC capabilities? I haven't had the need to buy any DDR 4 yet.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It wasn't actually MSI that said it had 10 cpu phases , just quoting the article ( that may have been botched in google translation as well)
> 
> I hope i can afford the thing - early list price estimates it to be above $350 USD - not used to paying that much for a board.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what DDR4 kit ( 2X8gb) to go with considering OC capabilities? I haven't had the need to buy any DDR 4 yet.


Well, if you add 6 for the CPU and 4 for the RAM, they are 10... I can see (barely) 4 chokes below the top heatsink, so 4 phases are there alright. 350$ for a motherboard??? Does it have golden mosfets or something?







Is it white because it has nevermelting snow on it?







I wouldn't give that money for a motherboard not even in 20 years. Heck, i am not even used in giving more than 200 EUR for a CPU, let alone for a motherboard. As a matter of fact, i hope Zen+ goes EOL after many years, cause i am not sure i can convince myself to break my tradition and fork out say 400 EUR for a CPU. At least not while i don't seriously need it. I feel bad for you gamers that even consider paying 350$ for a motherboard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It wasn't actually MSI that said it had 10 cpu phases , just quoting the article ( that may have been botched in google translation as well)
> 
> I hope i can afford the thing - early list price estimates it to be above $350 USD - not used to paying that much for a board.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what DDR4 kit ( 2X8gb) to go with considering OC capabilities? I haven't had the need to buy any DDR 4 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you add 6 for the CPU and 4 for the RAM, they are 10... I can see (barely) 4 chokes below the top heatsink, so 4 phases are there alright. 350$ for a motherboard??? Does it have golden mosfets or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it white because it has nevermelting snow on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't give that money for a motherboard not even in 20 years. Heck, i am not even used in giving more than 200 EUR for a CPU, let alone for a motherboard. As a matter of fact, i hope Zen+ goes EOL after many years, cause i am not sure i can convince myself to break my tradition and fork out say 400 EUR for a CPU. At least not while i don't seriously need it. I feel bad for you gamers that even consider paying 350$ for a motherboard.
Click to expand...

It looks like they are going to try to keep pace with the higher end Intel desktop boards which is good .... and bad. I've grown accustomed to being able to afford AMD's best - that may not be the case this go around.

As far as need goes, I think I'd be fine with the Vishera for quite a few years yet - sure handles BF1 nicely.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It looks like they are going to try to keep pace with the higher end Intel desktop boards which is good .... and bad. I've grown accustomed to being able to afford AMD's best - that may not be the case this go around.
> 
> As far as need goes, I think I'd be fine with the Vishera for quite a few years yet - sure handles BF1 nicely.


For me it's never about what i can afford, it's always about what i need (including spares for my peace of mind). The difference between what you need and what you can afford, is always better if it's put in your bank account, cause you never know when a rainy day may come. I already waste money on PCs really, cause i buy way too many spares that i don't use at the end. But i always prefer quantity over quality and i don't mind much when i get good deals. But when we 're talking about 400 EUR for a CPU, i need a good reason to give that money. I ran Process Lasso lately. It's supposed to "restrain" programs that hit 100% on 1 core. The only program i saw doing this aside x264 and 7zip, was Mod Organizer (that launches Skyrim), Europa Universalis IV and that's it. So much for the "low IPC" of FX. And the problem is: The games run fine, 7zip is fast enough, for x264 i can currently build 2 dedicated rigs with what i already have (but i wouldn't have spare CPU anymore) and if i buy yet another 8300 (as i plan to), i could have 3 dedicated x264 rigs or 2 x264 and 1 x265 rig. I mean, sure, the x265 will be slow, but when you don't have anything else to do on that rig, what does it matter. So... would i pay in say 2 years from now 400 EUR + 16DDR4+ 2 motherboards (one for spare)? I am not so sure. In 4 years, chances get higher.

Same goes for games. If i were a gamer and had a 4.5Ghz FX, i 'd at least wait for Zen+. Cause, as long as developers code for i3 and older i5 users, you can bet that FX will still be playing games.


----------



## cssorkinman

Prime example of Futuremark's a$$-hattery.
FX whooped the graphics scores even with lower clocks on the GPU and look at the final score









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6519657/fs/11314627#


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It wasn't actually MSI that said it had 10 cpu phases , just quoting the article ( that may have been botched in google translation as well)
> 
> I hope i can afford the thing - early list price estimates it to be above $350 USD - not used to paying that much for a board.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what DDR4 kit ( 2X8gb) to go with considering OC capabilities? I haven't had the need to buy any DDR 4 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you add 6 for the CPU and 4 for the RAM, they are 10... I can see (barely) 4 chokes below the top heatsink, so 4 phases are there alright. 350$ for a motherboard??? Does it have golden mosfets or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it white because it has nevermelting snow on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't give that money for a motherboard not even in 20 years. Heck, i am not even used in giving more than 200 EUR for a CPU, let alone for a motherboard. As a matter of fact, i hope Zen+ goes EOL after many years, cause i am not sure i can convince myself to break my tradition and fork out say 400 EUR for a CPU. At least not while i don't seriously need it. I feel bad for you gamers that even consider paying 350$ for a motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like they are going to try to keep pace with the higher end Intel desktop boards which is good .... and bad. I've grown accustomed to being able to afford AMD's best - that may not be the case this go around.
> 
> As far as need goes, I think I'd be fine with the Vishera for quite a few years yet - sure handles BF1 nicely.
Click to expand...

really i just read in a zen thread that fx struggles with bf1 and i3s are king { i know they are full of it }


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It wasn't actually MSI that said it had 10 cpu phases , just quoting the article ( that may have been botched in google translation as well)
> 
> I hope i can afford the thing - early list price estimates it to be above $350 USD - not used to paying that much for a board.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what DDR4 kit ( 2X8gb) to go with considering OC capabilities? I haven't had the need to buy any DDR 4 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you add 6 for the CPU and 4 for the RAM, they are 10... I can see (barely) 4 chokes below the top heatsink, so 4 phases are there alright. 350$ for a motherboard??? Does it have golden mosfets or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it white because it has nevermelting snow on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't give that money for a motherboard not even in 20 years. Heck, i am not even used in giving more than 200 EUR for a CPU, let alone for a motherboard. As a matter of fact, i hope Zen+ goes EOL after many years, cause i am not sure i can convince myself to break my tradition and fork out say 400 EUR for a CPU. At least not while i don't seriously need it. I feel bad for you gamers that even consider paying 350$ for a motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like they are going to try to keep pace with the higher end Intel desktop boards which is good .... and bad. I've grown accustomed to being able to afford AMD's best - that may not be the case this go around.
> 
> As far as need goes, I think I'd be fine with the Vishera for quite a few years yet - sure handles BF1 nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really i just read in a zen thread that fx struggles with bf1 and i3s are king { i know they are full of it }
Click to expand...









lol

EDIT: there's so many complaints from i 5 owners about being cpu bottlenecked in that game all over the webs.

I honestly don't know how some of the youtubers manage to get such poor performance out of the FX 8 cores in their comparison videos. example: 36.7 fps on crysis 3 with a GTX 1080 @ 1080 resolution ultra settings???? good grief I did better than that with a 7970 .


----------



## Mega Man

i just realized we MIGHT get itx am4s


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i just realized we MIGHT get itx am4s


8 threaded Zen with performance close to the 6700k on an ITX would be pretty sweet.
I have a INWIN itx case crying out for that kind of ooomph.


----------



## Mega Man

i know it isnt likely or needed, but i still hope it is 4 slot 4 channel .......... i dont need it, but just to have the same as the intels, would be nice


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know it isnt likely or needed, but i still hope it is 4 slot 4 channel .......... i dont need it, but just to have the same as the intels, would be nice


I'm not too concerned about it myself other than being something people can point to as a handicap

FX is awful at BF1!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







lol - the end of the graph where it is pegged at the 200 fps cap i was flying around in airplanes.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Prime example of Futuremark's a$$-hattery.
> FX whooped the graphics scores even with lower clocks on the GPU and look at the final score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6519657/fs/11314627#


It's weird since I get ~9900pts in Firestrike clocked at 4.75GHz and a [email protected] So by Firestrike that would mean we'd get the same performance in games... yeah right


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Prime example of Futuremark's a$$-hattery.
> FX whooped the graphics scores even with lower clocks on the GPU and look at the final score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6519657/fs/11314627#
> 
> 
> 
> It's weird since I get ~9900pts in Firestrike clocked at 4.75GHz and a [email protected] So by Firestrike that would mean we'd get the same performance in games... yeah right
Click to expand...

All part of the Intel / Nvidia propaganda machine.... lol


----------



## tashcz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10714736 @ 4.84GHz - I was getting too high temps for my taste so went for this:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10480803

Haven't done Firestrike in a while... Maybe my DDR3 oc from 1866 to 2200MHz would mean something... but probably just a few pts.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10714736 @ 4.84GHz - I was getting too high temps for my taste so went for this:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10480803
> 
> Haven't done Firestrike in a while... Maybe my DDR3 oc from 1866 to 2200MHz would mean something... but probably just a few pts.


Comparison looks really screwed up lol

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10480803/fs/11314627/fs/5293510#


----------



## tashcz

Your Ti would deffinetly kick me a$$ if your 8370 was OC'd to my level. You'd probably see around 11k points on that build overclocked, or at least above 11.800pts. May I know why you switched to Fury?

I used to own a 270X, but for some reason black screens started appearing from nowhere. While idling, gaming... all that happened when I tried to reapply TIM, but I'm pretty sure I didn't mess anything up since it wasn't the first time doing that. Anyway... I had some issues with it, maybe since it was PowerColor, but wanted to try NVidia, and 970 was real cheap when I got it. Actually had a choice to get either a 390 or a 970 but wanted the 970 since the image on Youtube gameplay vides was different... and it did feel different and still does, or my brain's playing tricks.

Anyway, got a 4.7GHz 8320 running that card too, back when I had a Sabertooth. I miss the kitty even though Aura is fine









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10037987 - R9 270X - no OC / 4.7GHz 8320

Edit: just realized it's not firestrike, sorry :/


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> EDIT: there's so many complaints from i 5 owners about being cpu bottlenecked in that game all over the webs.
> 
> I honestly don't know how some of the youtubers manage to get such poor performance out of the FX 8 cores in their comparison videos. example: 36.7 fps on crysis 3 with a GTX 1080 @ 1080 resolution ultra settings???? good grief I did better than that with a 7970 .


It's simple! In order to upload to youtube, first they have to encode the video while they play. Now, i admit, Intel users have been tremendously successful over the years, in scorning the "many weak AMD cores", because "if you have high IPC, you can do anything better". It's catchy, sounds pretty to the ears to anyone who has payed the "Intel tax", but unfortunately, it clashes with reality when you really have to do the "heavy job". Because BF1 on an i5, is probably trying to use 4 cores. x264, poor thing, is ALSO trying to use the same 4 cores.

So you have suddenly 8 very heavy threads on 4 cores. The final result, is the same that i3 users complain about more often about streaming. Hick ups and reduced FPS. The myth of "high IPC beats always more cores, if the total performance is the same", is exactly that. A myth. The "high IPC is better for everything", works as long as the multiple threads are transient loads. Like, you try to launch many programs in short time and the high IPC, allows them to be launched quickly. Once they are launched, all is fine and dandy, cause the CPU use falls rapidly.

Different is though, in real life, the situation where the load is SUSTAINED. You can no longer simply take 2 threads at a time, execute them quickly, take 2 more threads, repeat etc. Because those threads won't go away! They stay there and even worse, when you encode, they all want 100% of your core! And there you have it... Or rather, they want to stay there, but since they all can't, the CPU has to constantly cycle between threads.

The same problem can hit the FX of course, but it's better to have more cores to cycle through. Also, about FX users, you can bet that at least some of them, have VRM throttling and don't even know about it. If i were a gamer uploading to youtube, i would try to see how cores the game loads and then go to the video encoding application and set manually to use the rest of the cores. Don't leave it to luck. Same on paper should apply to an i3 or i5 user, but the less cores you have, the less you can do about this.

Here it is, after a 2 second googling:



This is not a good game for streaming. It's easy to imagine how using x264 encode while playing, can lead to problems. Especially since this is old game and at that time, both x264 and streaming applications that use it, had much more problems than today. By default, on FX 8 core, the standard x264 encoder, tries to spawn 12 threads. Add 8 threads from the game, it gives a total of 20 threads. I hope that streaming software is programmed to manually reduce the number of threads, but i don't know if they are so "clever". Otherwise, with 20 threads in 8 cores, you can imagine that there will be a problem.


----------



## hurricane28

More news about AM4 motherboards:






The titanium looks pretty solid to me and on my count it technically is an 10 phase vrm design.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> More news about AM4 motherboards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The titanium looks pretty solid to me and on my count it technically is an 10 phase vrm design.


For some reason i really dislike white motherboards. I prefer black. I mean, i prefer more the black MSI than the white one, colour wise. There seems to be a conspiracy amongst motherboard makers, to move to a "white" theme or "black and white", which i really don't like.

Out of these, i prefer the black Gigabyte and the black and red Asrock.

https://www.pcper.com/news/Motherboards/Meet-AMDs-new-chipset-X300-and-X370


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know it isnt likely or needed, but i still hope it is 4 slot 4 channel .......... i dont need it, but just to have the same as the intels, would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too concerned about it myself other than being something people can point to as a handicap
> 
> FX is awful at BF1!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - the end of the graph where it is pegged at the 200 fps cap i was flying around in airplanes.
Click to expand...

Cssorkin you got 1200 out of your Fury? do you see any kind of negative scaling in benches and what not? How much voltage did you need and did you unlock cores?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> For some reason i really dislike white motherboards. I prefer black. I mean, i prefer more the black MSI than the white one, colour wise. There seems to be a conspiracy amongst motherboard makers, to move to a "white" theme or "black and white", which i really don't like.
> 
> Out of these, i prefer the black Gigabyte and the black and red Asrock.
> 
> https://www.pcper.com/news/Motherboards/Meet-AMDs-new-chipset-X300-and-X370


I hear ya.

I prefer my Sabertooth above all of them to be honest, its such a nice board and is stable as a rock.

Did you really say that you prefer Gigabyte...?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I prefer my Sabertooth above all of them to be honest, its such a nice board and is stable as a rock.
> 
> Did you really say that you prefer Gigabyte...?


The Sabertooth R3.0 is for me, the 2nd best looking AM3+ motherboard (behind the Aura). Hey, i only said about the colour. I would NEVER buy Gigabyte in a new socket! Imagine the amount of BIOS bugs it will have!







I really wish good luck to the guinea pigs that will buy rev1 Gigabyte motherboards in a socket where Gigabyte has never worked before. They 're going to need it!


----------



## mus1mus

Gigabyte will make a quad Xfire/SLI board for sure. And that may focus on memory overclocking as well in an SOC Champion scheme.

Giga makes great board but their bios is reserved to those with the time to spare for record breaking acts. Nothing simple and user friendly. That's Asus' turf.

Let's just hope AM4 gets the same love they (manufacturers) give to Intel boards.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know it isnt likely or needed, but i still hope it is 4 slot 4 channel .......... i dont need it, but just to have the same as the intels, would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too concerned about it myself other than being something people can point to as a handicap
> 
> FX is awful at BF1!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - the end of the graph where it is pegged at the 200 fps cap i was flying around in airplanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cssorkin you got 1200 out of your Fury? do you see any kind of negative scaling in benches and what not? How much voltage did you need and did you unlock cores?
Click to expand...

Yes, the card is freakishly cool ( sapphire nitro fury) only hitting 45C after an hour of BF1 ( fans locked at 80%). I don't recall how much voltage I used, but I wasn't maxxed out in Afterburner without enabling extended overclocking parameters. I think I recall seeing 1.325V, but I'll make another run tonight if i get the chance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I prefer my Sabertooth above all of them to be honest, its such a nice board and is stable as a rock.
> 
> Did you really say that you prefer Gigabyte...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The Sabertooth R3.0_ is for me, the 2nd best looking AM3+ motherboard (behind the Aura). Hey, i only said about the colour. I would NEVER buy Gigabyte in a new socket! Imagine the amount of BIOS bugs it will have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish good luck to the guinea pigs that will buy rev1 Gigabyte motherboards in a socket where Gigabyte has never worked before. They 're going to need it!
Click to expand...

MSI's 970 gaming has a higher overclock with the FX 8 core on HWBOT by about 200mhz


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That made me laugh made me think of this video
> 
> MSI 970 board with a 9590
> 
> 
> 
> This is exemplary of MSI's issues with her VRM protection implementation (or lack there of in that model), cause normally, the motherboard should have throttled the CPU back to 1.4Ghz and fight for its life for at least some time before frying. It's also noteworthy (and replicable by anyone with a kill-a-watt), that FX upon boot, draws nowhere near the max wattage that the CPU is capable of. Not even close. So the CPU isn't actually drawing the full "220W" on that video. Going from memory, my system on boot, most of the time draws about 120-140W, while the peak draw under Prime95 is 220W. Just to give a comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much the sole intent of that video was to blow up the motherboard. I am doubtful that it would boot at anything above minimum voltages without the bios recognizing the chip ( isnt rated for the 9XXX) - which means they had to set the voltages manually.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I found a pic but that doesn't look like ten phases to me unless that just some clever MSI math
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't actually MSI that said it had 10 cpu phases , just quoting the article ( that may have been botched in google translation as well)
> 
> I hope i can afford the thing - early list price estimates it to be above $350 USD - not used to paying that much for a board.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what DDR4 kit ( 2X8gb) to go with considering OC capabilities? I haven't had the need to buy any DDR 4 yet.
Click to expand...

I have no doubt that was intentional but still spectacular IMO
As for DDR4 you want samsung "B" die for best OC. G.Skill 2x8 3200 CL15. I have 3733 Cl17 but most are same IC. Not all though so do some research on the sticks first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know it isnt likely or needed, but i still hope it is 4 slot 4 channel .......... i dont need it, but just to have the same as the intels, would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too concerned about it myself other than being something people can point to as a handicap
> 
> FX is awful at BF1!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - the end of the graph where it is pegged at the 200 fps cap i was flying around in airplanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cssorkin you got 1200 out of your Fury? do you see any kind of negative scaling in benches and what not? How much voltage did you need and did you unlock cores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the card is freakishly cool ( sapphire nitro fury) only hitting 45C after an hour of BF1 ( fans locked at 80%). I don't recall how much voltage I used, but I wasn't maxxed out in Afterburner without enabling extended overclocking parameters. I think I recall seeing 1.325V, but I'll make another run tonight if i get the chance.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I prefer my Sabertooth above all of them to be honest, its such a nice board and is stable as a rock.
> 
> Did you really say that you prefer Gigabyte...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> The Sabertooth R3.0_ is for me, the 2nd best looking AM3+ motherboard (behind the Aura). Hey, i only said about the colour. I would NEVER buy Gigabyte in a new socket! Imagine the amount of BIOS bugs it will have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish good luck to the guinea pigs that will buy rev1 Gigabyte motherboards in a socket where Gigabyte has never worked before. They 're going to need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSI's 970 gaming has a higher overclock with the FX 8 core on HWBOT by about 200mhz
Click to expand...

Validation really doesn't load the VRM. From my experience that's more CPU driven than board any way


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I prefer my Sabertooth above all of them to be honest, its such a nice board and is stable as a rock.
> 
> Did you really say that you prefer Gigabyte...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sabertooth R3.0 is for me, the 2nd best looking AM3+ motherboard (behind the Aura). Hey, i only said about the colour. I would NEVER buy Gigabyte in a new socket! Imagine the amount of BIOS bugs it will have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish good luck to the guinea pigs that will buy rev1 Gigabyte motherboards in a socket where Gigabyte has never worked before. They 're going to need it!
Click to expand...

Best looking AM3+ boards? Why not the GD80? The UD5 is also a good looker with the black and blue theme. And who could forget about the lovely M5A99FX Pro R2.0.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have no doubt that was intentional but still spectacular IMO
> As for DDR4 you want samsung "B" die for best OC. G.Skill 2x8 3200 CL15. I have 3733 Cl17 but most are same IC. Not all though so do some research on the sticks first.


It's TridentZ *3200C14*.









Or pretty much the kit with the highest Clock and lowest Latency.









B-Dies have been put into different flavors. The best samples are always rated with lower programmed latencies.


----------



## Johan45

It all depends on how much you want to spend when most samsungs are really capable of the same speed/CL depending on voltage. Just better binning which raises the cost. Maybe just my opinion. I love overclocking but not enough to buy 6 sets of ram and a tray of CPU to bin parts. I hope for luck of the draw.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know it isnt likely or needed, but i still hope it is 4 slot 4 channel .......... i dont need it, but just to have the same as the intels, would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too concerned about it myself other than being something people can point to as a handicap
> 
> FX is awful at BF1!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - the end of the graph where it is pegged at the 200 fps cap i was flying around in airplanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cssorkin you got 1200 out of your Fury? do you see any kind of negative scaling in benches and what not? How much voltage did you need and did you unlock cores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the card is freakishly cool ( sapphire nitro fury) only hitting 45C after an hour of BF1 ( fans locked at 80%). I don't recall how much voltage I used, but I wasn't maxxed out in Afterburner without enabling extended overclocking parameters. I think I recall seeing 1.325V, but I'll make another run tonight if i get the chance.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I prefer my Sabertooth above all of them to be honest, its such a nice board and is stable as a rock.
> 
> Did you really say that you prefer Gigabyte...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> The Sabertooth R3.0_ is for me, the 2nd best looking AM3+ motherboard (behind the Aura). Hey, i only said about the colour. I would NEVER buy Gigabyte in a new socket! Imagine the amount of BIOS bugs it will have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish good luck to the guinea pigs that will buy rev1 Gigabyte motherboards in a socket where Gigabyte has never worked before. They 're going to need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MSI's 970 gaming has a higher overclock with the FX 8 core on HWBOT by about 200mhz
Click to expand...

Have you tried running benches like firestrike or Timespy at stock speeds and stock speeds + OC voltages to see if you are effected by the negative scaling bug?


----------



## cssorkinman

@Alastair

I have , but it doesn't seem to be the issue . I realized I didn't answer you completely earlier - the sapphire fury's don't unlock to gimped X's from what I hear and I have tried mine and it does not.

Lots of good looking AM 3 + boards out there - GD-80 , CHV-Z, MSI Gaming boards, I like the look of my ud5 and even my Extreme 3 is far from ugly . I am looking for something different this go around however and the Titanium will offer that.

@tashcz I ch ose the Fury for a couple reasons - The 780 Ti and 290X I have were maxxing out at medium settings @ 1080 res on BF 1 and the fury is only slightly holding average fps down on ultra settings. ( about 15 fps more or less, minimums are about the same , maximums are generally lower as you would expect). I also have been gathering things to pair up with a Zen build , possibly at 1440p .

@Johan45

It is mostly about the chip at those freqs but neither of my CHV-z's have managed to best my GD - 80 's best validations using the same chip/cooling/power. LN2 might change the situation however.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> It is mostly about the chip at those freqs but neither of my CHV-z's have managed to best my GD - 80 's best validations using the same chip/cooling/power. LN2 might change the situation however.


I believe that. I always thought that ASUS used a flaky PLL chip to start with. That's why the big FSB variance


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It is mostly about the chip at those freqs but neither of my CHV-z's have managed to best my GD - 80 's best validations using the same chip/cooling/power. LN2 might change the situation however.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that. I always thought that ASUS used a flaky PLL chip to start with. That's why the big FSB variance
Click to expand...

The GD-80 is very solid in that area, if it varies more than a few tenths - something is up, either unmanagable instability or you are pushing something too hard.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It all depends on how much you want to spend when most samsungs are really capable of the same speed/CL depending on voltage. Just better binning which raises the cost. Maybe just my opinion. I love overclocking but not enough to buy 6 sets of ram and a tray of CPU to bin parts. I hope for luck of the draw.


Luck of the draw indeed. TBH, I am still bound by the experience on quad channel ddr4 thus very biased at this.









Either way, I still have a 4*4GB and a 4*8GB kits at hand to try with Ryzen.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It all depends on how much you want to spend when most samsungs are really capable of the same speed/CL depending on voltage. Just better binning which raises the cost. Maybe just my opinion. I love overclocking but not enough to buy 6 sets of ram and a tray of CPU to bin parts. I hope for luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck of the draw indeed. TBH, I am still bound by the experience on quad channel ddr4 thus very biased at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I still have a 4*4GB and a 4*8GB kits at hand to try with Ryzen.
Click to expand...

I appreciate the advice from both of you on the subject - THANKS

Edit: Contender - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232394


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> I have , but it doesn't seem to be the issue . I realized I didn't answer you completely earlier - the sapphire fury's don't unlock to gimped X's from what I hear and I have tried mine and it does not.
> 
> Lots of good looking AM 3 + boards out there - GD-80 , CHV-Z, MSI Gaming boards, I like the look of my ud5 and even my Extreme 3 is far from ugly . I am looking for something different this go around however and the Titanium will offer that.
> 
> @tashcz I ch ose the Fury for a couple reasons - The 780 Ti and 290X I have were maxxing out at medium settings @ 1080 res on BF 1 and the fury is only slightly holding average fps down on ultra settings. ( about 15 fps more or less, minimums are about the same , maximums are generally lower as you would expect). I also have been gathering things to pair up with a Zen build , possibly at 1440p .
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> It is mostly about the chip at those freqs but neither of my CHV-z's have managed to best my GD - 80 's best validations using the same chip/cooling/power. LN2 might change the situation however.


Here are some stock BIOS (unlocked to 60 CU's and 3840 shaders but it isn't a "modded" BIOS but I am working on some. . 1000, 1100 and then 1150 (+50mv)
I only have normal fire strike and Timespy. Overall my graphics score from 1000 to 1150 went up around 13.5% on timespy. Pretty good scaling for a 15% OC. Was 9.6% going from 1000 to 1100.
Firestrike was less than receptive though. Probably because of 1080P. Graphics test 2 saw the largest gain of 12%. So far I think +50mv is the breakpoint of negative scaling for me. (That is around 1237mv on my cards.)

Timespy.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/995854/spy/995764
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/995764/spy/995797/spy/995854

Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11298043/fs/11297966/fs/11297897
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11298043/fs/11297897


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> I have , but it doesn't seem to be the issue . I realized I didn't answer you completely earlier - the sapphire fury's don't unlock to gimped X's from what I hear and I have tried mine and it does not.
> 
> Lots of good looking AM 3 + boards out there - GD-80 , CHV-Z, MSI Gaming boards, I like the look of my ud5 and even my Extreme 3 is far from ugly . I am looking for something different this go around however and the Titanium will offer that.
> 
> @tashcz I ch ose the Fury for a couple reasons - The 780 Ti and 290X I have were maxxing out at medium settings @ 1080 res on BF 1 and the fury is only slightly holding average fps down on ultra settings. ( about 15 fps more or less, minimums are about the same , maximums are generally lower as you would expect). I also have been gathering things to pair up with a Zen build , possibly at 1440p .
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> It is mostly about the chip at those freqs but neither of my CHV-z's have managed to best my GD - 80 's best validations using the same chip/cooling/power. LN2 might change the situation however.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stock BIOS (unlocked to 60 CU's and 3840 shaders but it isn't a "modded" BIOS but I am working on some. . 1000, 1100 and then 1150 (+50mv)
> I only have normal fire strike and Timespy. Overall my graphics score from 1000 to 1150 went up around 13.5% on timespy. Pretty good scaling for a 15% OC. Was 9.6% going from 1000 to 1100.
> Firestrike was less than receptive though. Probably because of 1080P. Graphics test 2 saw the largest gain of 12%. So far I think +50mv is the breakpoint of negative scaling for me. (That is around 1237mv on my cards.)
> 
> Timespy.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/995854/spy/995764
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/995764/spy/995797/spy/995854
> 
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11298043/fs/11297966/fs/11297897
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11298043/fs/11297897
Click to expand...

Nice scores.
I dunno why FS is giving me the gimp so bad on the combined score - known issue by futuremark.
I'd be curious to see a FS ultra run score from your rig. Mine - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11245982

Looks like I'll have to try again to unlock my card...lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It all depends on how much you want to spend when most samsungs are really capable of the same speed/CL depending on voltage. Just better binning which raises the cost. Maybe just my opinion. I love overclocking but not enough to buy 6 sets of ram and a tray of CPU to bin parts. I hope for luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck of the draw indeed. TBH, I am still bound by the experience on quad channel ddr4 thus very biased at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I still have a 4*4GB and a 4*8GB kits at hand to try with Ryzen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate the advice from both of you on the subject - THANKS
> 
> Edit: Contender - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232394
Click to expand...

These are a bit more but would be better suited for OC and performance IMO http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232209

If you can afford it the 2x16 have actually been showing performance increase due to dual rank modules


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the advice from both of you on the subject - THANKS
> 
> Edit: Contender - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232394


Like I said, I am biased.









https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820232205

Worth the extra 25 or so dolahs!

3200C16 is terribad. I tried that one. Lower bin B-Dies.

In an X99 system where 5XXX CPUs were limited to 3200 MHz RAM:
3200C14 clocked at 3200C13 and 3333C13 respectively.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/3150_50#post_25644429

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/3150_50#post_25645823


----------



## Johan45

We'll need to wait and see how Ryzen's IMC holds up. If it can handle 3500+ then definitely Samsung. If not like the 5960x then Hynix will work just as good.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> We'll need to wait and see how Ryzen's IMC holds up. If it can handle 3500+ then definitely Samsung. If not like the 5960x then Hynix will work just as good.


So true.

Would be glad if 2666 ending up being the sweet spot for Ryzen tbh. I traded 3200C16 for 2666 C11 before getting the TridentZ.


----------



## Johan45

The really high freq/low latency really only makes a big difference in XTU and that's irrelevant here. Not many benches benefit much from the extremes IMO


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The really high freq/low latency really only makes a big difference in XTU and that's irrelevant here. Not many benches benefit much from the extremes IMO


3200 and 2666 are rather modest.









Just saying the balance between Freq and Latency still has a lot of bearing overall b


----------



## Johan45

I was referring more toward the 4000 CL12 1.9v stuff


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> I have , but it doesn't seem to be the issue . I realized I didn't answer you completely earlier - the sapphire fury's don't unlock to gimped X's from what I hear and I have tried mine and it does not.
> 
> Lots of good looking AM 3 + boards out there - GD-80 , CHV-Z, MSI Gaming boards, I like the look of my ud5 and even my Extreme 3 is far from ugly . I am looking for something different this go around however and the Titanium will offer that.
> 
> @tashcz I ch ose the Fury for a couple reasons - The 780 Ti and 290X I have were maxxing out at medium settings @ 1080 res on BF 1 and the fury is only slightly holding average fps down on ultra settings. ( about 15 fps more or less, minimums are about the same , maximums are generally lower as you would expect). I also have been gathering things to pair up with a Zen build , possibly at 1440p .
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> It is mostly about the chip at those freqs but neither of my CHV-z's have managed to best my GD - 80 's best validations using the same chip/cooling/power. LN2 might change the situation however.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some stock BIOS (unlocked to 60 CU's and 3840 shaders but it isn't a "modded" BIOS but I am working on some. . 1000, 1100 and then 1150 (+50mv)
> I only have normal fire strike and Timespy. Overall my graphics score from 1000 to 1150 went up around 13.5% on timespy. Pretty good scaling for a 15% OC. Was 9.6% going from 1000 to 1100.
> Firestrike was less than receptive though. Probably because of 1080P. Graphics test 2 saw the largest gain of 12%. So far I think +50mv is the breakpoint of negative scaling for me. (That is around 1237mv on my cards.)
> 
> Timespy.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/995854/spy/995764
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/995764/spy/995797/spy/995854
> 
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11298043/fs/11297966/fs/11297897
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11298043/fs/11297897
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice scores.
> I dunno why FS is giving me the gimp so bad on the combined score - known issue by futuremark.
> I'd be curious to see a FS ultra run score from your rig. Mine - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11245982
> 
> Looks like I'll have to try again to unlock my card...lol
Click to expand...

I will purchase 3D mark some time. But not at the moment.


----------



## Johan45

@AlastairWatch for it on steam goes on sale quite regular


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @AlastairWatch for it on steam goes on sale quite regular


Will do.


----------



## nrpeyton

Evening guys,

Anyone own an *Asrock motherboard?*

Sometimes I can overclock away happily and the motherboard takes the settings I put in and applies them without fault.

Other times it seems to have a *'mind of its own'*.

For example:

If I apply a *'known bootable'* array of BIOS settings, it boots.









If I apply a *'non-bootable'* array of BIOS settings, boot FAILS.

*BUT* when I re-apply the 'known-good' settings again it *FAILS to boot.*









_Only way to get it to boot again is to hit the 'load default factory' settings._

Then even changing *one thing,* like putting my overclock back to 4.8GHZ at 1.4875v (24/7 stable for a year) then suddenly it still *fails*.

I've then got to fanny about with different setting for ages:

in/out
on/off
higher/lower
set to default
reboot/restart
fanny about some more

*In the end* I've went around in a circle and I still end up on the *same* 4.8ghz 1.4875v settings (*everything exactly the same*) it boots (and will be 24/7 stable again).

*But without all the ******* about with settings in between it doesn't work.
*
Its just strange and doesn't make sense.

Getting sick of it... very frustrating.

*Honestly like the motherboard just does what it wants* (only *listens* to the settings I actually apply when *it* wants to....

Anyone else experience this with an ASROCK motherboard?

Specifically I have the ASROCK 990FX KILLER

*Yes* I have the latest _(and only)_ BIOS update for my board.

Yes I've used the reset jumper.

Not tried taking the battery out for a while though.

Thanks 

P.S.

*Not looking for someone to give me a magical solution; but would be reassuring to know I'm not the only one with this mysterious problem lol  that's all *

Nick Peyton


----------



## tashcz

For some reason it used to happen with me on Aura, rock stable with 20 30 very high passes on ibt, next morning I cant pass 10 standard runs. Still have no clue whats going on but youre not the only one. Maybe your voltage is too low.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For some reason it used to happen with me on Aura, rock stable with 20 30 very high passes on ibt, next morning I cant pass 10 standard runs. Still have no clue whats going on but youre not the only one. Maybe your voltage is too low.


I fanny'd around with it a some more and got her to the fastest I'll ever get from this oldie:

Took 1.65v to make her boot @ 5.3 GHZ lol but she's stable on Heaven

Even got it running with all the power-saving featured fully enabled.

Vcore
Min *0.903 v*
Max *1.640 v*

*Full size* - right click & 'open new tab'


My mobo lacks fancy O/C settings, with basic multiplier + voltage array, several power saving features & OEM boot features that you'd find on a DELL.

Don't know what else can be done.... I'm on an ASROCK mobo with an 8-phase VRM which I believe is only a 4 phase with doublers!

After I upgrade to ZEN I'll still have fond memories of chugging along on a *33% overclock* at 5.3 GHZ.

In ten years time, when the lithography is so small and *overclocking* is a *thing of the past*; this will be what counts when recalling my FX days


----------



## tashcz

Heaven doesnt even stress the CPU mate. Run intel burn test.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For some reason it used to happen with me on Aura, rock stable with 20 30 very high passes on ibt, next morning I cant pass 10 standard runs. Still have no clue whats going on but youre not the only one. Maybe your voltage is too low.


Just guessing but it could be related to memory training. If you have quick boot off and your memory trains with more aggressive settings it could be more stressful and cause a stability issue.

Another possibility is that a colder board and/or CPU is going to have lower leakage. Lower leakage can mean a higher voltage requirement. I think this is why I've had issues with cold systems after passing long duration stress tests and such with hot ones.

Automatic voltage controls on boards also likely can be a source of trouble. I've noticed differing CPU NB voltage patterns from boot to boot with my UD3P 2.0 board. The board is frankly a pig when it comes to CPU NB in order to get stability. This was true with the 8320E on air and the 8370E on water.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Heaven doesnt even stress the CPU mate. Run intel burn test.


Even 5 GHz on an AsRock board sounds like a recipe for trouble when running a real stress test. Break out the Delta VRM fan.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Evening guys,
> 
> Anyone own an *Asrock motherboard?*
> 
> Sometimes I can overclock away happily and the motherboard takes the settings I put in and applies them without fault.
> 
> Other times it seems to have a *'mind of its own'*.
> 
> For example:
> 
> If I apply a *'known bootable'* array of BIOS settings, it boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I apply a *'non-bootable'* array of BIOS settings, boot FAILS.
> 
> *BUT* when I re-apply the 'known-good' settings again it *FAILS to boot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Only way to get it to boot again is to hit the 'load default factory' settings._
> 
> Then even changing *one thing,* like putting my overclock back to 4.8GHZ at 1.4875v (24/7 stable for a year) then suddenly it still *fails*.
> 
> I've then got to fanny about with different setting for ages:
> 
> in/out
> on/off
> higher/lower
> set to default
> reboot/restart
> fanny about some more
> 
> *In the end* I've went around in a circle and I still end up on the *same* 4.8ghz 1.4875v settings (*everything exactly the same*) it boots (and will be 24/7 stable again).
> 
> *But without all the ******* about with settings in between it doesn't work.
> *
> Its just strange and doesn't make sense.
> 
> Getting sick of it... very frustrating.
> 
> *Honestly like the motherboard just does what it wants* (only *listens* to the settings I actually apply when *it* wants to....
> 
> Anyone else experience this with an ASROCK motherboard?
> 
> Specifically I have the ASROCK 990FX KILLER
> 
> *Yes* I have the latest _(and only)_ BIOS update for my board.
> 
> Yes I've used the reset jumper.
> 
> Not tried taking the battery out for a while though.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S.
> 
> *Not looking for someone to give me a magical solution; but would be reassuring to know I'm not the only one with this mysterious problem lol  that's all *
> 
> Nick Peyton


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> For some reason it used to happen with me on Aura, rock stable with 20 30 very high passes on ibt, next morning I cant pass 10 standard runs. Still have no clue whats going on but youre not the only one. Maybe your voltage is too low.


These both sound to me like BIOS issues. When using Win8-10 the OS play more with the bios than on previous copies of Windows. What I have noticed in benching is that it's very easy to "confuse" the BIOS when running these OSes. My suggestion here would be to clear CMOS and try again. If that doesn't work then re-flash the existing BIOS. Most newer BIOS have a feature where you can backup your current settings to USB. When using the same BIOS version you can easily load the settings back in after a flash. I don't use this feature since I prefer to do it manually. That way if it was an odd setting I might not do it again.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Evening guys,
> 
> Anyone own an *Asrock motherboard?*
> 
> Sometimes I can overclock away happily and the motherboard takes the settings I put in and applies them without fault.
> 
> Other times it seems to have a *'mind of its own'*.
> 
> For example:
> 
> If I apply a *'known bootable'* array of BIOS settings, it boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I apply a *'non-bootable'* array of BIOS settings, boot FAILS.
> 
> *BUT* when I re-apply the 'known-good' settings again it *FAILS to boot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Only way to get it to boot again is to hit the 'load default factory' settings._
> 
> Then even changing *one thing,* like putting my overclock back to 4.8GHZ at 1.4875v (24/7 stable for a year) then suddenly it still *fails*.
> 
> I've then got to fanny about with different setting for ages:
> 
> in/out
> on/off
> higher/lower
> set to default
> reboot/restart
> fanny about some more
> 
> *In the end* I've went around in a circle and I still end up on the *same* 4.8ghz 1.4875v settings (*everything exactly the same*) it boots (and will be 24/7 stable again).
> 
> *But without all the ******* about with settings in between it doesn't work.
> *
> Its just strange and doesn't make sense.
> 
> Getting sick of it... very frustrating.
> 
> *Honestly like the motherboard just does what it wants* (only *listens* to the settings I actually apply when *it* wants to....
> 
> Anyone else experience this with an ASROCK motherboard?
> 
> Specifically I have the ASROCK 990FX KILLER
> 
> *Yes* I have the latest _(and only)_ BIOS update for my board.
> 
> Yes I've used the reset jumper.
> 
> Not tried taking the battery out for a while though.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S.
> 
> *Not looking for someone to give me a magical solution; but would be reassuring to know I'm not the only one with this mysterious problem lol  that's all *
> 
> Nick Peyton


whenever i have odd bios issues with sertings not staying or not working i always replace the cmos battery...ive had this be the issue several times once after simply driving a few hours in a car was working great when i left and was being erratic as hell when i arrived...couldnt figure it out left feeling defeated then on the ride home it hit me...called the guy back and was like change the cmos battery...issues vanished


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Just guessing but it could be related to memory training. If you have quick boot off and your memory trains with more aggressive settings it could be more stressful and cause a stability issue.
> 
> Another possibility is that a colder board and/or CPU is going to have lower leakage. Lower leakage can mean a higher voltage requirement. I think this is why I've had issues with cold systems after passing long duration stress tests and such with hot ones.
> 
> Automatic voltage controls on boards also likely can be a source of trouble. I've noticed differing CPU NB voltage patterns from boot to boot with my UD3P 2.0 board. The board is frankly a pig when it comes to CPU NB in order to get stability. This was true with the 8320E on air and the 8370E on water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> These both sound to me like BIOS issues. When using Win8-10 the OS play more with the bios than on previous copies of Windows. What I have noticed in benching is that it's very easy to "confuse" the BIOS when running these OSes. My suggestion here would be to clear CMOS and try again. If that doesn't work then re-flash the existing BIOS. Most newer BIOS have a feature where you can backup your current settings to USB. When using the same BIOS version you can easily load the settings back in after a flash. I don't use this feature since I prefer to do it manually. That way if it was an odd setting I might not do it again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> whenever i have odd bios issues with sertings not staying or not working i always replace the cmos battery...ive had this be the issue several times once after simply driving a few hours in a car was working great when i left and was being erratic as hell when i arrived...couldnt figure it out left feeling defeated then on the ride home it hit me...called the guy back and was like change the cmos battery...issues vanished


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Heaven doesnt even stress the CPU mate. Run intel burn test.


Thanks for all the replies + suggestions guys; I'll definitely give all of these a try 

One thing I noticed when I got her to 5.3GHZ last night is every time I changed *anything* in the BIOS related to CPU/multiplier/NB/voltage/memory the memory frequency would automatically try and revert to a faster frequency. (One too high to achieve boot).

I also couldn't get it to boot at 5.3 at anything other than the lowest possible memory frequency. Which was also odd. (Despite not even being anywhere near, maxed out on the NB).

P.S. I'd love to run a stress-test like tashcz suggested; I was bloody itching too (was desperate to see how she'd hold up temperature wise lol) but I 'chickened out' due to the high voltage I was running at. 1.65v lol.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Got my 8350 installed and up, seeing more stable temps with P95 and planes out around 45c which is much better than I was getting with the 8320e. Also noticed that the cpu VID doesn't lock itself to 1.18 either and actually fluctuates somewhat.

EDIT: For anyone who was wondering a simple CPU upgrade (ish) doesn't reset the Windows Activation.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Recently got a 8320 and overclocked it to 4.2 with a hyper 212 evo but it isn't stable it seems it has hard crashes where the computer will just lock up im trying to figure out if its a thermal issue or if its a voltage issue does anyone here have a 8320 clocked at 4.2 and if so how did you get it to run stable ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Recently got a 8320 and overclocked it to 4.2 with a hyper 212 evo but it isn't stable it seems it has hard crashes where the computer will just lock up im trying to figure out if its a thermal issue or if its a voltage issue does anyone here have a 8320 clocked at 4.2 and if so how did you get it to run stable ?


Clear Cmos , set ram voltage to 1.65 volts leave everything else in auto or at default settings. Flash to latest bios. Once flashed , set ram voltage to 1.65 volts. Test at stock speeds using prime 95 with HWINFO capturing temperature and voltages , review them before attempting any kind of overclock.

Fill out a sig rig so we know what you are running for equipment.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear Cmos , set ram voltage to 1.65 volts leave everything else in auto or at default settings. Flash to latest bios. Once flashed , set ram voltage to 1.65 volts. Test at stock speeds using prime 95 with HWINFO capturing temperature and voltages , review them before attempting any kind of overclock.
> 
> Fill out a sig rig so we know what you are running for equipment.


Will do but why ajust the ram voltage ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Clear Cmos , set ram voltage to 1.65 volts leave everything else in auto or at default settings. Flash to latest bios. Once flashed , set ram voltage to 1.65 volts. Test at stock speeds using prime 95 with HWINFO capturing temperature and voltages , review them before attempting any kind of overclock.
> 
> Fill out a sig rig so we know what you are running for equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do but why ajust the ram voltage ?
Click to expand...

As AMD systems go , mismatched , undervolted , incompatible ram is the biggest cause of instability - 1.65 volts won't hurt any DDR3 that I'm aware of and is just good insurance. There's more reasons why , but not important that you know them for now.

Example of someone overclocking with your mobo/cpu combo


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Thank's man im going to follow that video an hopefully get this thing stable and enjoy some games, By the way is a hyper 212 evo good enough cooling for this chip ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Thank's man im going to follow that video an hopefully get this thing stable and enjoy some games, By the way is a hyper 212 evo good enough cooling for this chip ?


Yes , but it can leave a dead spot in the VRM area that you need to place another fan in a manner so that it blows directly on the VRM's . A fan placed on the backside of the motherboard blowing directly on the socket is a good idea as well. The fan that came with the heatsink for the 8320 works very well in this capacity.
Run prime 95 for a bit at stock and post SS of HWINFO values as it is running ( 5 minutes is fine to begin with - if cpu temp hit 60c , stop the test) .


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

after watching the tutorial and reading comments I found that out too I guess this boards vrms get really toasty and you can't really achieve a stable clock over 4.1 without voltage adjustment , the problem im going to have is im using all the fan headers on my board so I don't know how I'm going to power that cpu fan lol would I be better off just putting the stock cooler on or is that like instant death for the chip lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> after watching the tutorial and reading comments I found that out too I guess this boards vrms get really toasty and you can't really achieve a stable clock over 4.1 without voltage adjustment , the problem im going to have is im using all the fan headers on my board so I don't know how I'm going to power that cpu fan lol would I be better off just putting the stock cooler on or is that like instant death for the chip lol


In a perfect situation with an 8320 I was able to hit 4.4ghz with a stock cooler running prime 95 on a 990 GD 65. Frankly I can't believe that with proper airflow the 970 gamings vrm's will get all that hot unless you are getting really carried away with volts/speeds.

A stock Wraith cooler may give better airflow on the socket /vrm area and make the board run cooler , but the 212 will make the cpu run cooler, i'd stay with it and figure out a way to rig up a dedicated fan for the vrm's. Splitters for the fan cables are availble on amazon cheap.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

So if I mount the stock cpu fan to the board blowing on the vrms I should be good ? , the fan setup I have right now is in a corsair air 540 with 2 intakes and 3 exhausts 2 in the top and 1 right in the back by the vrms that's why I thought they would be ok but then again there is no direct airflow onto them. By the way thanks for your help so far I appreciate it im new to the whole overclocking world I usually leave it stock but the stock speed on the 8320 is a bit well slow.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> So if I mount the stock cpu fan to the board blowing on the vrms I should be good ? , the fan setup I have right now is in a corsair air 540 with 2 intakes and 3 exhausts 2 in the top and 1 right in the back by the vrms that's why I thought they would be ok but then again there is no direct airflow onto them. By the way thanks for your help so far I appreciate it im new to the whole overclocking world I usually leave it stock but the stock speed on the 8320 is a bit well slow.


Yes directly on the VRMS is best and you should be fine. 8320 with all 8 cores locked at turbo speeds is a much better performer than stock that's for sure.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Ok ill look into mounting the old cpu fan there and getting a splitter well now with this knowledge I won't have to go out and sell my old r9 270x to buy a all in one cooler lol, I thought it was a heat problem tbh. Well for right now I'm going to clock it back down to 4.1 that way I don't have to touch the voltage and hopefully still be able to play overwatch decently with my rx470 even though I don't think .1 difference is going to affect the game much.


----------



## Alastair

You know Cssorkin. I find myself wondering. I had the GD-55. I really liked it. Managed around 4.6 with it. But no more. But I wasn't as experienced with FX chips as I am now. Maybe with what I know now it would of been better. With My M5A99FX I have a solid 4.95GHz daily OC. On paper the GD-65 should be able to beat the M5A99FX. Maybe I was too inexperienced at the time. But your experience with the GD-65 also puts it slower than the Asus. With 8 phases (if I remember they are Fairchild MosFET'S) it should be pretty solid in that department. Why couldn't it do it? Beat the Asus. Get above 4.8GHz. Lack of LLC?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Recently got a 8320 and overclocked it to 4.2 with a hyper 212 evo but it isn't stable it seems it has hard crashes where the computer will just lock up im trying to figure out if its a thermal issue or if its a voltage issue does anyone here have a 8320 clocked at 4.2 and if so how did you get it to run stable ?


A reviewer here in the forum, first reviewed the MSI 970 Gaming and arrived to 4.6 or 4.8 (i don't remember). However the motherboard died the day after. From that point on, in the forum, there have been conflicting reports. Some go to 4.5, some struggle to go past 4Ghz. It may be a matter of airflow/cooling conditions inside the case, inconsistent quality control from the factory and in some cases, it is bad thermal pad, which leaks oil eventually, which soaks into the PCB (there is a joke that i saw in a local forum that you need diapers for this motherboard







) . But, technically, with strong airflow inside the case, well cooled VRM, you should be able to reach 4.5 with some safety.

The most recent case of successful overclock, is here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1619265/msi-gaming-970-vrm-temps

The OP, has PMed me about VRM fan and he installed the stock AMD CPU fan on the VRM and another on back of socket, and now he told me that he brought temps down by about 20C.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You know Cssorkin. I find myself wondering. I had the GD-55. I really liked it. Managed around 4.6 with it. But no more. But I wasn't as experienced with FX chips as I am now. Maybe with what I know now it would of been better. With My M5A99FX I have a solid 4.95GHz daily OC. On paper the GD-65 should be able to beat the M5A99FX. Maybe I was too inexperienced at the time. But your experience with the GD-65 also puts it slower than the Asus. With 8 phases (if I remember they are Fairchild MosFET'S) it should be pretty solid in that department. Why couldn't it do it? Beat the Asus. Get above 4.8GHz. Lack of LLC?


Yup, i managed to go past 5 ghz on this board as well, its pretty impressive. Currently I prefer to keep it a 4.5 ghz, since it does alk i need while not pushing things at all, so unless i find a use for it especially while in waranty this will be my daily driver







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You know Cssorkin. I find myself wondering. I had the GD-55. I really liked it. Managed around 4.6 with it. But no more. But I wasn't as experienced with FX chips as I am now. Maybe with what I know now it would of been better. With My M5A99FX I have a solid 4.95GHz daily OC. On paper the GD-65 should be able to beat the M5A99FX. Maybe I was too inexperienced at the time. But your experience with the GD-65 also puts it slower than the Asus. With 8 phases (if I remember they are Fairchild MosFET'S) it should be pretty solid in that department. Why couldn't it do it? Beat the Asus. Get above 4.8GHz. Lack of LLC?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, i managed to go past 5 ghz on this board as well, its pretty impressive. Currently I prefer to keep it a 4.5 ghz, since it does alk i need while not pushing things at all, so unless i find a use for it especially while in waranty this will be my daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I love my M5A. I think short on the UD5 it is probably the prettiest AM3+ board out there. Those azure blue heatsinks.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> A reviewer here in the forum, first reviewed the MSI 970 Gaming and arrived to 4.6 or 4.8 (i don't remember). However the motherboard died the day after. From that point on, in the forum, there have been conflicting reports. Some go to 4.5, some struggle to go past 4Ghz. It may be a matter of airflow/cooling conditions inside the case, inconsistent quality control from the factory and in some cases, it is bad thermal pad, which leaks oil eventually, which soaks into the PCB (there is a joke that i saw in a local forum that you need diapers for this motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . But, technically, with strong airflow inside the case, well cooled VRM, you should be able to reach 4.5 with some safety.
> 
> The most recent case of successful overclock, is here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1619265/msi-gaming-970-vrm-temps
> 
> The OP, has PMed me about VRM fan and he installed the stock AMD CPU fan on the VRM and another on back of socket, and now he told me that he brought temps down by about 20C.


I have a MSI 970 board sitting in a box. It was able to run the 8320e @ 4.0 but there was leakage from under the vrm sink. It killed off the fan connector that sits below it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I have a MSI 970 board sitting in a box. It was able to run the 8320e @ 4.0 but there was leakage from under the vrm sink. It killed off the fan connector that sits below it.


Yeah, MSI seems to have issues with the quality of thermal pads, although not all boards are affected. I had posted this elsewhere, it's from a local forum:



^ The oil (leaked from the VRM pad) has completely penetrated the PCB and is now visible from the back side of the motherboard. That can't be good for the life of the motherboard. The owner trashed it and bought an ASUS Aura.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, MSI seems to have issues with the quality of thermal pads, although not all boards are affected. I had posted this elsewhere, it's from a local forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The oil (leaked from the VRM pad) has completely penetrated the PCB and is now visible from the back side of the motherboard. That can't be good for the life of the motherboard. The owner trashed it and bought an ASUS Aura.


lol mine didn't get quite that bad thankfully. When I noticed the fan went out I did the same as the owner of that. Went out and bought the Aura!


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Oh wow this is getting me worried that my board is going to die lol, I've had it about 3 months now so far it hasn't quit so if I put a fan on the vrm those thermal pads won't leak right ?


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

I just looked in my case and see a slightly dark spot right under the cooler for the vrm im assuming this means it has begun to leak , should I contact msi about this cause I've never put more then stock voltage through it


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Quick question if I haven't pushed any more then stock voltage through the board is it still covered by warranty cause mine is having leakage just at stock voltage


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Oh wow this is getting me worried that my board is going to die lol, I've had it about 3 months now so far it hasn't quit so if I put a fan on the vrm those thermal pads won't leak right ?


Ok, i gave this a bit more throught and here's what i think. There are 3 possibilities:

1) The MSI thermal pads are sub-par quality. However, considering that probably all MSI motherboards are equipped with the same pads, this is strange. Because in this forum, we 've only seen this phenomenon in the Gaming series.
2) The pads "melt" because of exagerrated heat, caused by the fact that under the heatsink there are 4 Nikos mosfets per phase, which is quite unusual. Meaning, being so many, they heat up the pad more, causing it to break down.
3) A combination of both.

I really don't know where to bet.

If you want to RMA, i don't think MSI can deny it to you. It's completely abnormal to have the VRM leaking oil, which, eventually will soak the PCB itself and God knows what effects this has.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You know Cssorkin. I find myself wondering. I had the GD-55. I really liked it. Managed around 4.6 with it. But no more. But I wasn't as experienced with FX chips as I am now. Maybe with what I know now it would of been better. With My M5A99FX I have a solid 4.95GHz daily OC. On paper the GD-65 should be able to beat the M5A99FX. Maybe I was too inexperienced at the time. But your experience with the GD-65 also puts it slower than the Asus. With 8 phases (if I remember they are Fairchild MosFET'S) it should be pretty solid in that department. Why couldn't it do it? Beat the Asus. Get above 4.8GHz. Lack of LLC?


GD-55 is a bit of a rare animal, if I could find a reasonably priced NIB example it would be fun to give it a go. I've had quite a few GD 65's pass through my hands ( dont remember how many - 10 maybe?) and there were big differences in the versions of the boards and maybe even moreso in the bios versions in the way they behaved as far as vdroop and overclocking went. The latest version I had combined with the latest bios had much less v droop than the early ones but would heat up much quicker as well. The asus boards will handle long duration maximum loads better than the MSI's do , but for validations and many benchmarking programs the top tier MSI boards I've had will keep pace with even the CHV-Z. ( at least on cooling below extreme levels). The msi boards will run cooler on short duration maximum loads, but once they heat up the two pronged problem of the cpu needing more power and the boards decreasing ability to deliver it at those temps handicaps it in that situation compared to the Asus boards. The result is that all things being equal my GD-80 will usually have around a 100 mhz clockspeed advantage in daily usage, more than 100 mhz in validations varying degrees of advantage durting benchmarks and at least a 100 mhz disadvantage in long duration stability testing using the same cpu vs my CHV-Z's ( 2 of them).

I have no idea about the 55 - I never had one, the best I could do for every day use on any of the GD-65's was 4960 mhz when paired with a really good 8320 - I've forgotten where it ended up at prime stable however 4750 maybe???

I was so frustrated with that 8320 the silly thing had one core that was much weaker than the others , 7 cores would happily run prime at 5 ghz + the other was waaaay behind and it happened to be on the 1st core- couldn't disable it..... gah!

I've used MSI boards ( mostly AM2 and later) for industrial control builds for the last 8 + years , the fact that they tend to run cooler really helps because many of them are deployed in non climate controlled environments. I've had one of the NF980 G 65's fail after logging close to 60,000 hours of 24/7 operation( sata controller) - the others are still clocking up the hours. At present that make them about 9X less likely to fail than the factory built machines they had been using at that site.

If there were a benching competition that limited the cooling to the stock cooler , I don't think you'd be able to beat the GD-80. If the competition was based on 100% loads lasting more than 10 minutes with high end water cooling - the CHV-Z , Sabre , UD5 ,UD7 would have an advantage. The majority of users don't have cooling of that level nor do they stress test or have 100% loads on 8 cores that last very long - the upper tier MSI's have been a good value for nearly all of my customers.

The 990 Gaming with the latest bios is the most capable MSI AM3+ motherboard when it comes to long duration maximum load testing , but you have to be willing to disable cpu smart protection







( with the exception of memory benches, the GD80 is a better bencher though)


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Submitted the rma it instantly got accepted sadly ill be without a computer for about 15 days


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Submitted the rma it instantly got accepted sadly ill be without a computer for about 15 days


I wouldn't be in any hurry to rma it , MSI is great about returns- sometimes even after the warranty period is over. The RMA center is in California for the US, depending on where you live ( if in the US) you should have a refurbished board in 10 days or less.
In 12 + years and over 100 msi AMD boards I've only RMA'd 2 of them - one for a corrupted beta bios and one for a broken trace in the socket area after nearly 3 years with a big air cooler hanging off of it.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Yeah but this liquid leaking from the pads is soaking in the board and can't that mess other stuff up like the socket itself, also I would rather get it fixed before it actually kills the board. This is the first time I've had a problem with a MSI board I'm honestly so surprised.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Yeah but this liquid leaking from the pads is soaking in the board and can't that mess other stuff up like the socket itself, also I would rather get it fixed before it actually kills the board. This is the first time I've had a problem with a MSI board I'm honestly so surprised.


Possibly, but I've had video cards do the same thing - none of them failed. Your decsion at any rate - best of luck.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Thanks I appreciate all your help you've been providing it's been really useful and im glad people like you are on these forums to help newcomers like me with overclocking ill probably reply again after I get the new board and tell you if my overclocking was successful after trying what you said to do.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Thanks I appreciate all your help you've been providing it's been really useful and im glad people like you are on these forums to help newcomers like me with overclocking ill probably reply again after I get the new board and tell you if my overclocking was successful after trying what you said to do.


I'll be here


----------



## strike105x

The above is one of the reasons I really appreciate this community, and I'm also learning a lot about msi boards xd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I love my M5A. I think short on the UD5 it is probably the prettiest AM3+ board out there. Those azure blue heatsinks.


Yup, i can totally get behind that, as its one of the reasons I'm really glad i got it, i have a blue theme going with my setup as well, though the ram is red (which for me is great since i love the small contrast), and the noctua fan feels a bit out of place with its brownish hues but beggers can't be choosers







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You know Cssorkin. I find myself wondering. I had the GD-55. I really liked it. Managed around 4.6 with it. But no more. But I wasn't as experienced with FX chips as I am now. Maybe with what I know now it would of been better. With My M5A99FX I have a solid 4.95GHz daily OC. On paper the GD-65 should be able to beat the M5A99FX. Maybe I was too inexperienced at the time. But your experience with the GD-65 also puts it slower than the Asus. With 8 phases (if I remember they are Fairchild MosFET'S) it should be pretty solid in that department. Why couldn't it do it? Beat the Asus. Get above 4.8GHz. Lack of LLC?
> 
> 
> 
> GD-55 is a bit of a rare animal, if I could find a reasonably priced NIB example it would be fun to give it a go. I've had quite a few GD 65's pass through my hands ( dont remember how many - 10 maybe?) and there were big differences in the versions of the boards and maybe even moreso in the bios versions in the way they behaved as far as vdroop and overclocking went. The latest version I had combined with the latest bios had much less v droop than the early ones but would heat up much quicker as well. The asus boards will handle long duration maximum loads better than the MSI's do , but for validations and many benchmarking programs the top tier MSI boards I've had will keep pace with even the CHV-Z. ( at least on cooling below extreme levels). The msi boards will run cooler on short duration maximum loads, but once they heat up the two pronged problem of the cpu needing more power and the boards decreasing ability to deliver it at those temps handicaps it in that situation compared to the Asus boards. The result is that all things being equal my GD-80 will usually have around a 100 mhz clockspeed advantage in daily usage, more than 100 mhz in validations varying degrees of advantage durting benchmarks and at least a 100 mhz disadvantage in long duration stability testing using the same cpu vs my CHV-Z's ( 2 of them).
> 
> I have no idea about the 55 - I never had one, the best I could do for every day use on any of the GD-65's was 4960 mhz when paired with a really good 8320 - I've forgotten where it ended up at prime stable however 4750 maybe???
> 
> I was so frustrated with that 8320 the silly thing had one core that was much weaker than the others , 7 cores would happily run prime at 5 ghz + the other was waaaay behind and it happened to be on the 1st core- couldn't disable it..... gah!
> 
> I've used MSI boards ( mostly AM2 and later) for industrial control builds for the last 8 + years , the fact that they tend to run cooler really helps because many of them are deployed in non climate controlled environments. I've had one of the NF980 G 65's fail after logging close to 60,000 hours of 24/7 operation( sata controller) - the others are still clocking up the hours. At present that make them about 9X less likely to fail than the factory built machines they had been using at that site.
> 
> If there were a benching competition that limited the cooling to the stock cooler , I don't think you'd be able to beat the GD-80. If the competition was based on 100% loads lasting more than 10 minutes with high end water cooling - the CHV-Z , Sabre , UD5 ,UD7 would have an advantage. The majority of users don't have cooling of that level nor do they stress test or have 100% loads on 8 cores that last very long - the upper tier MSI's have been a good value for nearly all of my customers.
> 
> The 990 Gaming with the latest bios is the most capable MSI AM3+ motherboard when it comes to long duration maximum load testing , but you have to be willing to disable cpu smart protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( with the exception of memory benches, the GD80 is a better bencher though)
Click to expand...

I actually meant the GD-65. 55 was a typo.


----------



## cssorkinman

No biggie, I'd still like to fiddle with the 55 at some point.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The above is one of the reasons I really appreciate this community, and I'm also learning a lot about msi boards xd.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I love my M5A. I think short on the UD5 it is probably the prettiest AM3+ board out there. Those azure blue heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, i can totally get behind that, as its one of the reasons I'm really glad i got it, i have a blue theme going with my setup as well, though the ram is red (which for me is great since i love the small contrast), and the noctua fan feels a bit out of place with its brownish hues but beggers can't be choosers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Well since Noctua is not available in SA and the Corsair ML140 had essentially the same impeller design I ended up buying a whole lot of twin packs. They turning out to be fairly decent fans.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> I just looked in my case and see a slightly dark spot right under the cooler for the vrm im assuming this means it has begun to leak , should I contact msi about this cause I've never put more then stock voltage through it


If it is like what mine was then yeah they are starting to leak. Mine started even with the stock settings on it and eventually got bad enough to short out the fan pins below the VRM's. There are really only two things I would suggest.

1. Try to change the thermal pads and lookup how to clean as best as possible (The info is out there but don't remember exactly where I saw it).

2. Contact MSI and see what they say. If it is leaking then I would imagine that it is a RMA'able issue.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Well I took apart the computer and put the motherboard back in it's original box and im going to ship it tomorrow, Neat fact im on my raspberry pi 3 right now lol people have actually overclocked these things to 2 ghz it's pretty funny


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Well I took apart the computer and put the motherboard back in it's original box and im going to ship it tomorrow, Neat fact im on my raspberry pi 3 right now lol people have actually overclocked these things to 2 ghz it's pretty funny


Amazing little things aren't they?


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

They are ! , Just a little sluggish on browsing the web but it can play youtube videos and browse reddit so thats all I need lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> They are ! , Just a little sluggish on browsing the web but it can play youtube videos and browse reddit so thats all I need lol


Darn sight better than nothing , thats for sure.


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

That's true it just sucks that the board is already failing after about 3 months it's kinda sad


----------



## strike105x

Luckily i got a decent Android phone, otherwise i couldn't browse the site for the last couple of days since i don't have access to the pc. Funny thing is that its also an 8 core


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

Oh wow our luck lol, yeah my phone is probably more powerful then this raspberry pi 3 but it's low on storage so doing stuff on it is a pain plus all I need to do is watch some videos and listen to music and this thing does this just fine


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Oh wow our luck lol, yeah my phone is probably more powerful then this raspberry pi 3 but it's low on storage so doing stuff on it is a pain plus all I need to do is watch some videos and listen to music and this thing does this just fine


im confused how people fill phones up so fast my note 5 is only 32gb and ihave filled up about 6gb...with every app i can stand and games and 3gb of music


----------



## Mega Man

I only store hq music ( and I have over 40gb iirc ) movies (all movies I own ate now in digital form ) having a kid.... (to many pics and videos taken)

I don't often run out of space but I have a 250gb SD card


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChewbaccaSaurus*
> 
> Oh wow our luck lol, yeah my phone is probably more powerful then this raspberry pi 3 but it's low on storage so doing stuff on it is a pain plus all I need to do is watch some videos and listen to music and this thing does this just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im confused how people fill phones up so fast my note 5 is only 32gb and ihave filled up about 6gb...with every app i can stand and games and 3gb of music
Click to expand...

with over 6000 songs it's very easy to fill up a phone to capacity. I have to have a 64Gb SD card in my phone for just my music collection that I have been slowly acquiring over the years.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> with over 6000 songs it's very easy to fill up a phone to capacity. I have to have a 64Gb SD card in my phone for just my music collection that I have been slowly acquiring over the years.


This makes me feel old. I remember when MP3 players were just coming out and 4Gb held something like 3k songs.


----------



## strike105x

While only 32 Gb i have my SD card filled up as well, with videos and music, luckly my phone's memory is also 32 Gb...


----------



## BinaryBummer

I just wonder what all this phone and mp3 has to do with the 8320/8350 thread.

Off Topic and pages of it.


----------



## mus1mus

You can always skip reading if you are not interested.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> I just wonder what all this phone and mp3 has to do with the 8320/8350 thread.
> 
> Off Topic and pages of it.


we are like a family on this thread and we talk about anything we want....within reason of course

the regulars on here have been here for years, its def the best thread on the whole forum


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> I just wonder what all this phone and mp3 has to do with the 8320/8350 thread.
> 
> Off Topic and pages of it.
> 
> 
> 
> we are like a family on this thread and we talk about anything we want....within reason of course
> 
> the regulars on here have been here for years, its def the best thread on the whole forum
Click to expand...

Other than me, there's some pretty good people in here









Pretty sure I've been following this thread since day 1


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> with over 6000 songs it's very easy to fill up a phone to capacity. I have to have a 64Gb SD card in my phone for just my music collection that I have been slowly acquiring over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me feel old. I remember when MP3 players were just coming out and 4Gb held something like 3k songs.
Click to expand...

3K songs in 4GB? Jeez. Maybe 128KB/s MP3.

I try and get as many of my songs at 320KB/s at least. And a lossless format too.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> I just wonder what all this phone and mp3 has to do with the 8320/8350 thread.
> 
> Off Topic and pages of it.


because we can. Because we want to. We are friends here. All sharing a common interest in computers and our processors. And due to that it's easy to go beating around the bush occasionally. Besides there is only so much that can be said about a particular processor architecture over four years. And im pretty sure we have said it all and seen it all.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 3K songs in 4GB? Jeez. Maybe 128KB/s MP3.
> 
> I try and get as many of my songs at 320KB/s at least. And a lossless format too.


Tried to keep a lossless collection on my phone.... it was painful, on the memory that is, that said 320kb/s is as low as i'm willing to go.

PS: i could be on topic and sing praises to my FX8300 and how well it runs visual novels all day long but something tells me people would rather talk about phones that read through that of all things







.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Tried to keep a lossless collection on my phone.... it was painful, on the memory that is, that said 320kb/s is as low as i'm willing to go.
> 
> PS: i could be on topic and sing praises to my FX8300 and how well it runs visual novels all day long but something tells me people would rather talk about phones that read through that of all things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Correct. Especially when most of us (regulars?) are already hoping for Ryzen launch. Unless someone comes in with an interesting situation about the FX lineup, we can all afford some detours.


----------



## hurricane28

Do you even 500 Mbit bro







:


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> I just wonder what all this phone and mp3 has to do with the 8320/8350 thread.
> 
> Off Topic and pages of it.


Like others said, this thread could be renamed to "The Fellowship of the FX owners". All the regulars in here know each other for years and have fought together against Introlls more than once. I 've learned all the tricks i know about FX from the guru overclockers in this thread. Besides, i am always bored reading all the same stuff. I much rather see how another member improved cooling or read his latest motherboard opinion, than the same CPU stuff. When you have been reading about CPUs for 3 years, reading about mp3 is a breathe of fresh air. I also trust the people i know in this thread much more than people i don't know in other subforums. So, even if they write about something else than the CPU, i take notes, cause i know they are trustworthy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> I just wonder what all this phone and mp3 has to do with the 8320/8350 thread.
> Off Topic and pages of it.


He always whines about ot, just ignore him, or someone with a similar name ......


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Like others said, this thread could be renamed to "*The Fellowship of the FX owners*"..






I couldn't contain myself upon reading of the fellowship







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Correct. Especially when most of us (regulars?) are already hoping for Ryzen launch. Unless someone comes in with an interesting situation about the FX lineup, we can all afford some detours.


Yup hoping it will be a good lineup, hopefully the market gets better balanced out by this. That said i did build my AMD FX system back in december hoping for making use of it for many years to come (even been treated like a looney for it on a certain board that shall not be mentioned), but it will be nice if once i do move there's something worthwhile waiting for me







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I couldn't contain myself upon reading of the fellowship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahaha! Yes, something like that! The Fellowship has survived the mines of Moria and now prepares to attack the dark enemy in his heart!









Quote:


> Yup hoping it will be a good lineup, hopefully the market gets better balanced out by this. That said i did build my AMD FX system back in december hoping for making use of it for many years to come (even been treated like a looney for it on a certain board that shall not be mentioned), but it will be nice if once i do move there's something worthwhile waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The FX, even for games, will be still usable for several years. Due to the fact that game developers are more or less obbligated to move to more cores and cater also users that run older gen Intels. In the meantime, Zen will only be refined and get better. Same for the motherboards.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The FX, even for games, will be still usable for several years. Due to the fact that game developers are more or less obbligated to move to more cores and cater also users that run older gen Intels. In the meantime, Zen will only be refined and get better. Same for the motherboards.


Well i'm not really worried, i mean currently the most demanding games i have played where Titanfall 2 and Forza 2 Apex (although i did do a few tests with Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4), to be honest i just i play a few select JRPG's and mainly care about games with a nice focus on characters, Fallout 4 and TES series could be taken into account as well. But i don't do it that often. The most demanding game i'm probably going to play is Mass Effect Andromeda, and considering i'm mostly doing it at 720p locked at 60 FPS there's not really much to worry me







. Although i joked about it in a previous post, i do mostly consume time on visual novels for recreation, i don't even really expect to get more then 3 games this year (well i already got tales of berseria so that leaves two). So for general usage, visual novels, my use of photoshop and light video editing i'd be shocked if my FX wouldn't hold up well in the long run, especially because it was quite a surprise how much better it fared then i originally expected







.


----------



## Hiv359

Sup guys, im looking for the 8300, maybe some1 have purchased it recently? If so can some1 share a picture of cpu's cover?
Im wondering about VIDs on latest cpu batches.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> Sup guys, im looking for the 8300, maybe some1 have purchased it recently? If so can some1 share a picture of cpu's cover?
> Im wondering about VIDs on latest cpu batches.


Is this what you wanted ?



Got mine in december, but in the Eastern UE.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> Sup guys, im looking for the 8300, maybe some1 have purchased it recently? If so can some1 share a picture of cpu's cover?
> Im wondering about VIDs on latest cpu batches.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you wanted ?
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine in december, but in the Eastern UE.
Click to expand...

Wow. 1636. I am surprised to see a chip that young. I didn't think AMD would still be making them this late into 2016.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Wow. 1636. I am surprised to see a chip that young. I didn't think AMD would still be making them this late into 2016.


Alastair, can you explain how to decipher the date of manufacture on the heat spreader?


----------



## SuperZan

I am not our favourite resident Springbok, but as I recall the PGS/PGN numbers are organised as XXYYPGS where XX is the year of production and YY is the week in that year.


----------



## uddarts

since i don't game or crunch videos, reading ocn and mp3s are more my speed. i don't need the fx5.0 speed.
















ud


----------



## ChewbaccaSaurus

8 gb phone bud


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I am not our favourite resident Springbok, but as I recall the PGS/PGN numbers are organised as XXYYPGS where XX is the year of production and YY is the week in that year.


This ^ and +1.

Week *36* of 20*16* as the pic shows.


----------



## Hiv359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Is this what you wanted ?
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine in december, but in the Eastern UE.


1636PGS, nice, thax for ur photo,
Can u upload a screenshot of HWINFO with ur CPU/CPUNB VIDs?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> 1636PGS, nice, thax for ur photo,
> Can u upload a screenshot of HWINFO with ur CPU/CPUNB VIDs?


I can:



But its pretty much pointless because it shows the default values. i currently have CPU VCORE at 1.356v and CPU-NB at 1.3v for my 4.5 Ghz OC (which isn't the max) and memory speed tunning.


----------



## hurricane28

So i tried 5 GHz again with 16 GB of 2400 MHz RAM and its a no go...

No matter how much and how hard i push my CPU, it will simply not run at 5 GHz with this speed or RAM.

Now the question becomes, is it better to have lower speed RAM and higher speed of CPU or higher speed RAM and lower CPU?
I would really like to run my CPU at 5 GHz but unfortunately it cannot cope with the amount of RAM that i am running at the current speed at 5 GHz.

So, does the 200 MHz higher CPU frequency justify the lower speed RAM at tighter timings or should i leave it as it is now?


----------



## Hiv359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I can:
> But its pretty much pointless because it shows the default values. i currently have CPU VCORE at 1.356v and CPU-NB at 1.3v for my 4.5 Ghz OC (which isn't the max) and memory speed tunning.


Thanks, u running ur CPUNB on 2400Mhz? With 1.3v u can even try 2500(if u have no such multiplier in bios try to adjust it by FSB). My CPUNB need 1.306v on full load by prime95 to reach 2500Mhz and it give a bit more performance boost in games\apps that constantly using tons of memory.
Cpunb capability 130%
Cpunb LLC High

And 1.3v its a bios setup or it is measured voltage via voltmeter?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So i tried 5 GHz again with 16 GB of 2400 MHz RAM and its a no go...
> 
> No matter how much and how hard i push my CPU, it will simply not run at 5 GHz with this speed or RAM.
> 
> Now the question becomes, is it better to have lower speed RAM and higher speed of CPU or higher speed RAM and lower CPU?
> I would really like to run my CPU at 5 GHz but unfortunately it cannot cope with the amount of RAM that i am running at the current speed at 5 GHz.
> 
> So, does the 200 MHz higher CPU frequency justify the lower speed RAM at tighter timings or should i leave it as it is now?


If you can really max out a CPU core at 5Ghz, i 'd go for higher clock. Although i am far from expert. But when i had tried between 1333T1 and 1600T2 (with the respective default timings), i couldn't really see any difference. On the other hand, between T1 and T2 on the same frequency, i always felt a sort of increased snappiness.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiv359*
> 
> Thanks, u running ur CPUNB on 2400Mhz? With 1.3v u can even try 2500(if u have no such multiplier in bios try to adjust it by FSB). My CPUNB need 1.306v on full load by prime95 to reach 2500Mhz and it give a bit more performance boost in games\apps that constantly using tons of memory.
> Cpunb capability 130%
> Cpunb LLC High
> 
> And 1.3v its a bios setup or it is measured voltage via voltmeter?


I ran it at 2500 as well, actually i think i went all the way close to 2600, testing in stability programs i had no trouble (including prime95), i just dialed back to 2400 to ensure stability, basically what i was looking was for an equilibrium between safety, stability and performance, i felt it right at home with my current settings. As for the rest my cpu-nb capability and CPU nb LLC are already set as you mentioned, and yes 1.3v is the bios setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If you can really max out a CPU core at 5Ghz, i 'd go for higher clock. Although i am far from expert. But when i had tried between 1333T1 and 1600T2 (with the respective default timings), i couldn't really see any difference. On the other hand, between T1 and T2 on the same frequency, i always felt a sort of increased snappiness.


Other then 1333Mhz with looser timings then my Kingston value ram, my Kingston savage ram just don't want to stay stable if i use 1T, with 2T it works flawless, but 1T introduces instabilities.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Other then 1333Mhz with looser timings then my Kingston value ram, my Kingston savage ram just don't want to stay stable if i use 1T, with 2T it works flawless, but 1T introduces instabilities.


In my experience, this is combination of memory and motherboard. My current 4x4GB 1600C9 Corsair kit, i 've used it on both Asrock 970 Extreme3 and Gigabyte 970 UD3P. In both motherboards, just to be safe, the DRAM voltage was overvolted to 1.6v. Both motherboards can run at 1600C9 T1 with 2x4GB. With 4x4GB, the Asrock can no longer run T1, only T2 (the PC BSODs in less than 1 min in T1. Last time i tried i actually think that it BSODed before even booting to the desktop). The Gigabyte can still run T1, pass IBT, OCCT, Prime, memtest, etc.


----------



## Alastair

Super Zan as has already been alluded to. If you have a look at the pic of my 8370. You can see the second row of numbers reads, "FA 1449PGS" The numbers that show the date of manufacture are 1449. Which means the *49*th week of the year 20*14* Hope that helps.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> In my experience, this is combination of memory and motherboard. My current 4x4GB 1600C9 Corsair kit, i 've used it on both Asrock 970 Extreme3 and Gigabyte 970 UD3P. In both motherboards, just to be safe, the DRAM voltage was overvolted to 1.6v. Both motherboards can run at 1600C9 T1 with 2x4GB. With 4x4GB, the Asrock can no longer run T1, only T2 (the PC BSODs in less than 1 min in T1. Last time i tried i actually think that it BSODed before even booting to the desktop). The Gigabyte can still run T1, pass IBT, OCCT, Prime, memtest, etc.


Yup i think that is it, my gigabyte board would handle them in 1T but only up to about 2000Mhz max (but that had more to do with chipset limitations now that i think about it), while my asus board except for loose 1333 Mhz wont run them in 1T at all stable, i actually got quite scared at first as i didn't knew exactly with the ram what made my computer unstable, only on a whim going with DOCP and setting the highest profile, which used 2T and it was stable, after looking into it more then i found it was that timing that screwed things up, it was a breath of fresh air as at one time i thought i had to give up either the mobo or the ram...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So i tried 5 GHz again with 16 GB of 2400 MHz RAM and its a no go...
> 
> No matter how much and how hard i push my CPU, it will simply not run at 5 GHz with this speed or RAM.
> 
> Now the question becomes, is it better to have lower speed RAM and higher speed of CPU or higher speed RAM and lower CPU?
> I would really like to run my CPU at 5 GHz but unfortunately it cannot cope with the amount of RAM that i am running at the current speed at 5 GHz.
> 
> So, does the 200 MHz higher CPU frequency justify the lower speed RAM at tighter timings or should i leave it as it is now?


Try it both ways and see which you prefer. I know exactly nothing about ram timings and just choose whichever preset seems to work the best, and I always use 2T.

With the GD80 I ended up at 4.9 and slightly slower ram with tighter timings. With the Sabertooth I ended up at 5 and faster, looser timings. I think the GD80 felt slightly faster, and others have said that FX likes tighter timing to faster timing.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So i tried 5 GHz again with 16 GB of 2400 MHz RAM and its a no go...
> 
> No matter how much and how hard i push my CPU, it will simply not run at 5 GHz with this speed or RAM.
> 
> Now the question becomes, is it better to have lower speed RAM and higher speed of CPU or higher speed RAM and lower CPU?
> I would really like to run my CPU at 5 GHz but unfortunately it cannot cope with the amount of RAM that i am running at the current speed at 5 GHz.
> 
> So, does the 200 MHz higher CPU frequency justify the lower speed RAM at tighter timings or should i leave it as it is now?


It's always best to max out the CPU first (by itself).
Than adjust NB and Dram accordingly after that.
CPU clock out weighs Dram performance.

Try running around 2133MHz cas9 (not sure which kit you have currently)
This is all I can easily find showing the difference between the two
2400MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






2143MHz


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Sorry, these *are* different versions of AIDA64 which does changes things slightly but all I can find as my 8350 is no longer mine. Bottom line is with my setup the 2143 was a lot more friendly and felt no different than 2400MHz. While I could run the 2400 it did require a slight increase to Bios settings and to be honest the tighter timing was noticeable.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So i tried 5 GHz again with 16 GB of 2400 MHz RAM and its a no go...
> 
> No matter how much and how hard i push my CPU, it will simply not run at 5 GHz with this speed or RAM.
> 
> Now the question becomes, is it better to have lower speed RAM and higher speed of CPU or higher speed RAM and lower CPU?
> I would really like to run my CPU at 5 GHz but unfortunately it cannot cope with the amount of RAM that i am running at the current speed at 5 GHz.
> 
> So, does the 200 MHz higher CPU frequency justify the lower speed RAM at tighter timings or should i leave it as it is now?


There was only one game IME, which was BF4 using mantle, that was smoother/better with stock cpu and 2400 ram, everything else preferred faster cpu


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Try it both ways and see which you prefer. I know exactly nothing about ram timings and just choose whichever preset seems to work the best, and I always use 2T.
> 
> With the GD80 I ended up at 4.9 and slightly slower ram with tighter timings. With the Sabertooth I ended up at 5 and faster, looser timings. I think the GD80 felt slightly faster, and others have said that FX likes tighter timing to faster timing.


I could run my CPU at 5 GHz with 8 GB 2400 MHz ram but with 2 sticks of 8 GB (16 GB) total its a different ball game i guess. Its a lot harder to achieve max clock speed on the CPU as its heavier on the IMC.

I always thought that high CPU and RAM frequency is best but i have to test it myself i guess and its system/OS dependent i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Try it both ways and see which you prefer. I know exactly nothing about ram timings and just choose whichever preset seems to work the best, and I always use 2T.
> 
> With the GD80 I ended up at 4.9 and slightly slower ram with tighter timings. With the Sabertooth I ended up at 5 and faster, looser timings. I think the GD80 felt slightly faster, and others have said that FX likes tighter timing to faster timing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> It's always best to max out the CPU first (by itself).
> Than adjust NB and Dram accordingly after that.
> CPU clock out weighs Dram performance.
> 
> Try running around 2133MHz cas9 (not sure which kit you have currently)
> This is all I can easily find showing the difference between the two
> 2400MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2143MHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, these *are* different versions of AIDA64 which does changes things slightly but all I can find as my 8350 is no longer mine. Bottom line is with my setup the 2143 was a lot more friendly and felt no different than 2400MHz. While I could run the 2400 it did require a slight increase to Bios settings and to be honest the tighter timing was noticeable.


I Think you are right indeed sir.

I played with RAM speed and timings a while ago and i never felt significant increase in speed when i ran my from 1866 MHz to 2400 MHz to be honest. The only thing is that 1866 MHz feels snappier in Windows than 2400 due to timings. I did feel an increase in speed when i was working in Adobe programs but nothing special. Export times were slightly faster as it fills up the entire RAM and export it from there. Other than that, its the CPU that does the hard work and is always the bottleneck with these programs. So yeah, i think too that higher CPU frequency is better than higher RAM speed.

Thnx for the info


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> If you can really max out a CPU core at 5Ghz, i 'd go for higher clock. Although i am far from expert. But when i had tried between 1333T1 and 1600T2 (with the respective default timings), i couldn't really see any difference. On the other hand, between T1 and T2 on the same frequency, i always felt a sort of increased snappiness.


I felt the same thing when switching from 2T to 1T. Windows feels a tad snappier and load times are also faster compared to 2400 due to timings. At rendering its better to have faster ram but the speed increase is nothing to write home about i think.


----------



## ocyt

so why am i able to overclock now?
is there a breaking in period i'm not aware of?

shockingly my 212 evo is able to keep it cool at 1.5v which also wasn't the case before. hmm

4.6 crashes during stress tests : ( afraid to go over 1.5 as i'm dangerously close to 60


----------



## mus1mus

Prolly coz it's winter.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why am i able to overclock now?
> is there a breaking in period i'm not aware of?
> 
> shockingly my 212 evo is able to keep it cool at 1.5v which also wasn't the case before. hmm
> 
> 4.6 crashes during stress tests : ( afraid to go over 1.5 as i'm dangerously close to 60


1.5 V for not even 4.6? That is awful.. If I were you I'd back off or buy a new chip.. No way a Hyper 212 is going to be able to keep 1.5 V cool all year around


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prolly coz it's winter.


temps weren't the issue before though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 1.5 V for not even 4.6? That is awful..


agreed, but that's much better than the 1.44 for 4.1 i was getting a month ago.
my room temperature also hasn't changed much either.
something weird going on i teel ya hwut

edit, 1.44 now gives me 4.3 too lol
maybe my thermo is off? way off?


----------



## mus1mus

What issue(s) were you getting previously?


----------



## ocyt

i hate repeating myself. if you go through my first few posts i describe the issue.
the rest of my posts are just me repeating myself

is it a thing here to make noobs repeat themselves?
idk why the insisted on asking me the same thing without bothering to read the conversation from a page or two back


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 1.5 V for not even 4.6? That is awful.. If I were you I'd back off or buy a new chip.. No way a Hyper 212 is going to be able to keep 1.5 V cool all year around


Mine did







Take this with a grain of salt. From what I've read from others in this forum and from my own personal experience, the 95w TDP Visheras don't usually clock very high, they carry low temps, and require much vcore. With my Evo, I could run 4.6 ghz, at 1.5vcore, 77F ambient temp, a fair amount of humidity, and not break 60C on the CPU or package.

Now with much upgraded cooling (case, case fans, two tower CPU cooler, and VRM heatsink mod) my temps are cooler and my rig is quieter, but my max clock for 1.55VC is only 40 mhz higher. I went from 4.72ghz to 4.76.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Mine did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt. From what I've read from others in this forum and from my own personal experience, the 95w TDP Visheras don't usually clock very high, they carry low temps, and require much vcore. With my Evo, I could run 4.6 ghz, at 1.5vcore, 77F ambient temp, a fair amount of humidity, and not break 60C on the CPU or package.
> 
> Now with much upgraded cooling (case, case fans, two tower CPU cooler, and VRM heatsink mod) my temps are cooler and my rig is quieter, but my max clock for 1.55VC is only 40 mhz higher. I went from 4.72ghz to 4.76.


Huh interesting.. Most chips I had my hands on (8350's and 8320's mostly) did 4.5 at around 1.35V.. My 8320 did 5 GHz at just over 1.5 V but I considered that a somewhat golden sample..


----------



## bigdayve

I'm having some trouble with the voltage offset for my CPU. I've never messed with it until recently and I've only read about it a little bit. If someone has a good link please point me to it.

What I've tried so far is to set my CPU VID to a positive voltage and then reduce the Vcore voltage by an equal amount. Even the smallest increment of voltage has proven to be unstable in IBT AVX running 20 rounds of "very high" stress testing.

Before doing that, I established stable settings with manual vcore settings running all of the energy saving features enabled in my Bios except for APM.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why am i able to overclock now?
> is there a breaking in period i'm not aware of?
> 
> shockingly my 212 evo is able to keep it cool at 1.5v which also wasn't the case before. hmm
> 
> 4.6 crashes during stress tests : ( afraid to go over 1.5 as i'm dangerously close to 60
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5 V for not even 4.6? That is awful.. If I were you I'd back off or buy a new chip.. No way a Hyper 212 is going to be able to keep 1.5 V cool all year around
Click to expand...

Not really. He is on a 212. So he will always need more volts for what we consider to be mediocre clocks because he will always be running a fair amount hotter than the majority of us here.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not really. He is on a 212. So he will always need more volts for what we consider to be mediocre clocks because he will always be running a fair amount hotter than the majority of us here.


I wonder if the higher vcore and lower clocks I feel like I've noticed with the 95W chips can be attributed to inferior cooling and budget components that typically make up a 95W vishera rig.

What kind of temps do you run while stress testing?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i hate repeating myself. if you go through my first few posts i describe the issue.
> the rest of my posts are just me repeating myself
> 
> is it a thing here to make noobs repeat themselves?
> idk why the insisted on asking me the same thing without bothering to read the conversation from a page or two back


Please realize this thread moves very quickly and with many topics. I went back three pages and haven't seen your previous posts. You dislike repeating yourself but ask everyone trying to help you to do basically the same thing by going back over things already read over. Forgive me for not wanting to take the time (more than 3 pages back) to search for your individual posts. Could you not have included a link back to those posts just to make it simple for everyone?

It's not that anyone has or does anything to the new members here, more like the new members not knowing how to properly ask for help (include links) and than acting childish with responses like this.

This will help you not to have to explain what is in your system in every post http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig and actually helps those trying to help you.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I wonder if the higher vcore and lower clocks I feel like I've noticed with the 95W chips can be attributed to inferior cooling and budget components that typically make up a 95W vishera rig.


almost certainly, my case included.
4.5 has me happy.
still wish i knew how it managed to reach it when before it couldn't even hit 4.2 stable literally nothing has changed besides time..
i'd say it could be the thermal paste, but the temps are roughly the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Please realize this thread moves very quickly and with many topics. I went back three pages and haven't seen your previous posts. You dislike repeating yourself but ask everyone trying to help you to do basically the same thing by going back over things already read over. Forgive me for not wanting to take the time (more than 3 pages back) to search for your individual posts. Could you not have included a link back to those posts just to make it simple for everyone?
> 
> It's not that anyone has or does anything to the new members here, more like the new members not knowing how to properly ask for help (include links) and than acting childish with responses like this.
> 
> This will help you not to have to explain what is in your system in every post http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig and actually helps those trying to help you.


yeah my original posts are about a hundred pages back now lol.
back when i was asking for help though i was pretty much being spammed with "what are you using it with?" should just put it in my sig.. but i'm lazy.

i think you misinterpretted my previous post, if you read the conversation you'd see why i felt like i was spamming my setup, re-reading my post i realize what i posted could be interpreted as childish, but i was merely trying to convey that i've filled this thread with that answer enough already and my first few posts have it.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> almost certainly, my case included.
> 4.5 has me happy.
> still wish i knew how it managed to reach it when before it couldn't even hit 4.2 stable literally nothing has changed besides time..
> i'd say it could be the thermal paste, but the temps are roughly the same


At least you're getting better performance.

You're probably missing something. Lower ambient temperatures suggested by Alastair seem likely. It seems like you posted a screenshot using HWinfo. IIRC, that doesn't include VRM temps. VRM temps getting too high will cause instability even if other temperatures are within acceptable limits. Maybe you're having lower VRM temps this time of year.

I'd suggest posting a link to your original post and putting you rig in your sig like Sandman suggested.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> VRM temps getting too high will cause instability .


hmm, maybe i was a couple degrees past that tipping point, and the slightly colder ambient room temp has allowed me to push it harder. which case, how the hell am i supposed to find my vrm temps, seems kind of stupid to have something so important yet so hot, not have a thermometer


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i hate repeating myself. if you go through my first few posts i describe the issue.
> the rest of my posts are just me repeating myself
> 
> is it a thing here to make noobs repeat themselves?
> idk why the insisted on asking me the same thing without bothering to read the conversation from a page or two back


lol. Answering the question could have been easier than typing your attitude here.

To make your life easier, enjoy the new OC.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> hmm, maybe i was a couple degrees past that tipping point, and the slightly colder ambient room temp has allowed me to push it harder. which case, how the hell am i supposed to find my vrm temps, seems kind of stupid to have something so important yet so hot, not have a thermometer


HWInfo64. It should have temps listed under the motherboard section in the sensors screen. I think most VRM's can go up to 90-100C. It depends on the mobo.... which you ought to put in your sig







It only takes about 10-15 minutes to fill out the rig form the first time.
https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. Answering the question could have been easier than typing your attitude here.
> 
> To make your life easier, enjoy the new OC.


really wasn't trying to come across as moody







of course i didn't think you'd be aware of the previous conversation from 100 pages back
am genuinely curious why they insisted on making me repeat myself rather than viewing the start of the discussion though, as big dayve is telling me, would be much easier to just put it in my sig


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> really wasn't trying to come across as moody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i didn't think you'd be aware of the previous conversation from 100 pages back
> am genuinely curious why they insisted on making me repeat myself rather than viewing the start of the discussion though, as big dayve is telling me, would be much easier to just put it in my sig


Convenience. You're asking for help and others are offering. Try to make it convenient for the people you're asking.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Convenience. You're asking for help and others are offering. Try to make it convenient for the people you're asking.


+rep for taking the time to teach basic social skills


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> really wasn't trying to come across as moody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i didn't think you'd be aware of the previous conversation from 100 pages back
> am genuinely curious why they insisted on making me repeat myself rather than viewing the start of the discussion though, as big dayve is telling me, would be much easier to just put it in my sig


This is a fast moving thread and people here also visit other threads. Thus mixing things around their heads.

I'm also the one who asked you and triggered your response. Did you bother to check back my post?

It's a fine example of the matter.


----------



## ocyt

what do you mean by "check back"?
i simply didn't want to repeat myself lol, so i told you to view my original posts on this forum as it answered your question.

didn't think it would be interpreted so rudely. rather easy to misinterpret posts, text is like that sometimes...









anyways here, if you feel like reading the conversation simply click the first post, or be lazy like me and skim through lol, there are a few images in some of the posts.
http://www.overclock.net/forums/posts/by_user/id/521133/page/20


----------



## mus1mus

Naah, 4.5 is a very good OC as well as a good stopping point for your 212.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> lol even at 4
> there must be something wrong with the chip. cooling hovers around 50C when stress testing for more than a few minutes and stays there.
> have a fan directly on the vrms and even NB too. hw monitor reads roughly 45C and under on the mobo when playing battlefield for more than 20minutes
> 
> 530w psu, only one hdd. highly doubt it's the issue. i think the chip is just bad bad bad, thinking it might be a fx 6300 which has been labeled 8320e


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Naah, 4.5 is a very good OC as well as a good stopping point for your 212.


agreed









hwinfo doesn't show me vrm temps neither, thanks for the suggestion though
i think one of those three motherboard readings are it. one for nb, one for sb and one for vrm? or is it socket temp? confusing...


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> hwinfo doesn't show me vrm temps neither, thanks for the suggestion though
> i think one of those three motherboard readings are it. one for nb, one for sb and one for vrm? or is it socket temp? confusing...


Iirc the Saborkitty, Aura and MSI Gaming are 3 that monitor VRM temps. It's hasn't been that common a feature yet. I use a 2 wire temp probe and a OPT Temp Header to monitor VRMs on my CHV-Z.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> saborkitty


lol what?


----------



## SuperZan

Saberkitty, the Sabertooth.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Iirc the Saborkitty, Aura and MSI Gaming are 3 that monitor VRM temps. It's hasn't been that common a feature yet. I use a 2 wire temp probe and a OPT Temp Header to monitor VRMs on my CHV-Z.


Have to correct you there, Aura doesnt have a VRM sensor.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Have to correct you there, Aura doesnt have a VRM sensor.


Apologies, my bad
Thank you for the correction!


----------



## ocyt

ahh. fancy mobo, wonder if the price will drop when zen comes.. or if they will jackup the price bcus it's no longer going to be produced.. is being produced?

in other news; 4.4 @ 1.5 fails IBT AVX









buuut 4.3 is stable. only about 5 second difference in completion time from the successful 4.4 passes. meh i give up. 4.0 at 1.4 when temps rise, 4.3 in winter or heavy workloads.
although i'm not too sure why i should bother, difference in IBT is 5 seconds for every 100mhz in my tests, doubt i'll be able to see the difference


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not really. He is on a 212. So he will always need more volts for what we consider to be mediocre clocks because he will always be running a fair amount hotter than the majority of us here.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the higher vcore and lower clocks I feel like I've noticed with the 95W chips can be attributed to inferior cooling and budget components that typically make up a 95W vishera rig.
> 
> What kind of temps do you run while stress testing?
Click to expand...

At 4.95GHz at 1.464V 2700 at 1.35V I hit 55C to 60C core during IBT Very High, Socket is right on the limit generally between 75C-80C.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i hate repeating myself. if you go through my first few posts i describe the issue.
> the rest of my posts are just me repeating myself
> 
> is it a thing here to make noobs repeat themselves?
> idk why the insisted on asking me the same thing without bothering to read the conversation from a page or two back


Meh I just stopped trying to help people like you with that attitude


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh I just stopped trying to help people like you with that attitude


lost in context bub.
how about you stop making off topic posts?

wouldn't want help from someone whose so sensitive they look for reasons to be offended just to flame anyways.
nothing i said was wrong or malicious, albeit misinterpreted. understandable, but already dealt with.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> ahh. fancy mobo, wonder if the price will drop when zen comes.. or if they will jackup the price bcus it's no longer going to be produced.. is being produced?
> 
> in other news; 4.4 @ 1.5 fails IBT AVX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buuut 4.3 is stable. only about 5 second difference in completion time from the successful 4.4 passes. meh i give up. 4.0 at 1.4 when temps rise, 4.3 in winter or heavy workloads.
> although i'm not too sure why i should bother, difference in IBT is 5 seconds for every 100mhz in my tests, doubt i'll be able to see the difference


what is your cpu/nb voltage set to?


----------



## ocyt

i don't go past 1.5v on the vcore, even that's too much heat for me tbh.

i can't seem to find my exact nb volts, but i've tried everything from +0 to +0.3 without difference.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh I just stopped trying to help people like you with that attitude
> 
> 
> 
> lost in context bub.
> how about you stop making off topic posts?
> 
> wouldn't want help from someone whose so sensitive they look for reasons to be offended just to flame anyways.
> nothing i said was wrong or malicious, albeit misinterpreted. understandable, but already dealt with.
Click to expand...

Mega has a good point.

Wasting time and effort on people who don't recognize that we have no obligation whatsoever to help or, who think they know more than we do and then don't seem to appreciate the help being given can get old.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> can get old.


like me having to repeat why what i said is being misconstrued and misinterpreted.
meanwhile s**tposters are derailing a thread to "teach me manners" is idiotic, and downright rude
Quote:


> people who don't recognize that we have no obligation whatsoever to help or, who think they know more than we do


because nobody knows more than random people on overclock.net?
not like i called anyones ideas stupid or even ignored them. you're making this out to be so much more than it is.

i asked for input on something, and when i directed someone to the info requested it's the end of the world simply because i told them to view my original posts rather than linking them to said posts









can you people just drop it already? why is it suuuch a big deal, for me to claim i don't like repeating myself?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> can get old.
> 
> 
> 
> like me having to repeat why what i said is being misconstrued and misinterpreted.
> meanwhile s**tposters are derailing a thread to "teach me manners" is idiotic, and downright rude
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> people who don't recognize that we have no obligation whatsoever to help or, who think they know more than we do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because nobody knows more than random people on overclock.net?
> not like i called anyones ideas stupid or even ignored them. you're making this out to be so much more than it is.
> 
> i asked for input on something, and when i directed someone to the info requested it's the end of the world simply because i told them to view my original posts rather than linking them to said posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you people just drop it already? why is it suuuch a big deal, for me to claim i don't like repeating myself?
Click to expand...

If you want help. Give all the information first time. If you are too lazy and couldn't be bothered, then quite frankly we couldn't be bothered. This thread moves fast. Your OP is god knows how many posts back. If you think we are going to go sifting through one of the largest threads on OCN for a single post, you have another thing coming mate. Now if you want any sort of useful assistance you should probably stop acting like you have a carrot up the wrong end. If you want people to drop it. You should probably apologize for having such an attitude in the first place and should realize you should never of posted that in the first place.

Now aimed at my fellow regulars. This screenie was taken through my MSI Afterburner app on my phone. (I was away from my pc) And I dunno about these temps. I feel lke they should be better. This is a PE360 rad and a CE280 rad with Jetflo's and ML140's all pumping at 2100 RPM. CPU at 4.95 / 2700 @ 1.475 / 1.3625.

I was using BF4 as a stress test. I can run heaven all day long, but this is giving me issues. Not sure if its CPU or GPU. Not sure if the combined heat of the GPU's is causing my CPU to conk or if my GPU's aren't as stable as I thought regardless of what Heaven told me.
So BF4 test range standing on the top of the building overlooking the island. 2560x1440 + 150% res scale and ultra settings (No MSAA). That gives me 100% on the cards and the CPU sits in the 60% range. What I would call indicative of gaming load. 42C/45C on the cards and 50C on the package. (Afterburner is reading package temp I checked to make sure)

What do you guys think of these temps. I cant help but wonder if they should be better?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> If you want help. Give all the information first time. If you are too lazy and couldn't be bothered, then quite frankly we couldn't be bothered. This thread moves fast. Your OP is god knows how many posts back. If you think we are going to go sifting through one of the largest threads on OCN for a single post, you have another thing coming mate. Now if you want any sort of useful assistance you should probably stop acting like you have a carrot up the wrong end. If you want people to drop it. You should probably apologize for having such an attitude in the first place and should realize you should never of posted that in the first place.
> 
> Now aimed at my fellow regulars. This screenie was taken through my MSI Afterburner app on my phone. (I was away from my pc) And I dunno about these temps. I feel lke they should be better. This is a PE360 rad and a CE280 rad with Jetflo's and ML140's all pumping at 2100 RPM. CPU at 4.95 / 2700 @ 1.475 / 1.3625.
> 
> I was using BF4 as a stress test. I can run heaven all day long, but this is giving me issues. Not sure if its CPU or GPU. Not sure if the combined heat of the GPU's is causing my CPU to conk or if my GPU's aren't as stable as I thought regardless of what Heaven told me.
> So BF4 test range standing on the top of the building overlooking the island. 2560x1440 + 150% res scale and ultra settings (No MSAA). That gives me 100% on the cards and the CPU sits in the 60% range. What I would call indicative of gaming load. 42C/45C on the cards and 50C on the package. (Afterburner is reading package temp I checked to make sure)
> 
> What do you guys think of these temps. I cant help but wonder if they should be better?






I am not sure what you mean but your temps seems fine to me.

I envy your CPU though...

I am yet too lazy to try harder to get to 5 GHz. I am certain that my CPU can do it at higher bus speed. Maybe tomorrow i am going to look in to this.


----------



## Alastair

Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.


----------



## miklkit

You're doing better than I am on temps. Here is my loads and temps of the good 8370/Fury in The Witcher 3, which is the heaviest game I own.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.


I guess you are doing okay for that rad space.

I lead to believe you life in a hot climate, considering that you are doing fine. Its not the max temps that is important but the delta temps. Delta temp is your temp reading from software minus your ambient temps.

I bought a weather station today so i can monitor my ambient temps which is very convenient when doing comparisons in cooling solutions.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are doing okay for that rad space.
> 
> I lead to believe you life in a hot climate, considering that you are doing fine. Its not the max temps that is important but the delta temps. Delta temp is your temp reading from software minus your ambient temps.
> 
> I bought a weather station today so i can monitor my ambient temps which is very convenient when doing comparisons in cooling solutions.
Click to expand...

Well the room where my pc sits is around 25-27 generally in the summer. Outide it can be a mild 33-35 though.


----------



## Alastair

Oh guys. Any idea why my cpu wont drop to its idle state? C&Q is enabled by CPU. EPU power saving is set to maximum. C1E is enabled and C6. But my CPU in desktop is still hogging away at 4.95?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh guys. Any idea why my cpu wont drop to its idle state? C&Q is enabled by CPU. EPU power saving is set to maximum. C1E is enabled and C6. But my CPU in desktop is still hogging away at 4.95?


Just for curiousity's sake, look at the process's tab in task manager and click on show processes from all users.


----------



## strike105x

A shot in the dark but maybe your running in high performance power saving mode ?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> A shot in the dark but maybe your running in high performance power saving mode ?


I am. Doing it that way for my SSD. BUT I changed the plan settings so that min cpu state is 5%. So surely it will work as normal?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am. Doing it that way for my SSD. BUT I changed the plan settings so that min cpu state is 5%. So surely it will work as normal?


i have to choose balanced for it to work


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am. Doing it that way for my SSD. BUT I changed the plan settings so that min cpu state is 5%. So surely it will work as normal?
> 
> 
> 
> i have to choose balanced for it to work
Click to expand...

ayt. We'll I'll basically just copy the plan settings across to another plan and see how that goes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well the room where my pc sits is around 25-27 generally in the summer. Outide it can be a mild 33-35 though.


For those high ambient temps your cooling setup does an fantastic job.

My former home was very hot too in the summer, almost like your temps now. At those temps, i couldn't even game and work with my PC due to temps. Temps were shooting up as soon as i did something demanding like gaming or working in premier pro...

I hope my new home is a lot cooler in the summer... Although i am looking for better cooling like the Alphacool eisbaer 280 mm or the EK-KIT X360 maybe another rad to be save.

I am looking for another case too because my 650D is showing its age and if i want to expand i need bigger/better case.

I really like this case: http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Luxe-TemperedGlass.html


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.


Water temps will stop scaling to a certain point. I have the same issue actually and went out to try things yesterday.

Out of nowhere, a topic was brought upon Intel Temp Throttling. So I pulled all my ran fans to try to force my CPU to throttle on factory default power and temp limits.



This is with all the fans not spinning a bit in a high ambient room. 720 mm total rad space on passive mode. It's still hard to raise my CPU temps compared with fans ON. It's just sitting around 10C higher than with fans ON at 3K RPM! CRAP!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.


Looks fine to me, I really don't need the rad dosage I have but yet I just want it, because I can, and I still van get my cpu pretty warm.

On that note trying to redo my m8. Having a blast to. Really excited for the update.

Will be my first time running d5s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh guys. Any idea why my cpu wont drop to its idle state? C&Q is enabled by CPU. EPU power saving is set to maximum. C1E is enabled and C6. But my CPU in desktop is still hogging away at 4.95?


As always check windows power songs, asus someone won't drop multi or voltage when oced for some reason
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.
> 
> 
> 
> Water temps will stop scaling to a certain point. I have the same issue actually and went out to try things yesterday.
> 
> Out of nowhere, a topic was brought upon Intel Temp Throttling. So I pulled all my ran fans to try to force my CPU to throttle on factory default power and temp limits.
> 
> 
> 
> This is with all the fans not spinning a bit in a high ambient room. 720 mm total rad space on passive mode. It's still hard to raise my CPU temps compared with fans ON. It's just sitting around 10C higher than with fans ON at 3K RPM! CRAP!
Click to expand...

ha ha ha ha I know your pain


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> For those high ambient temps your cooling setup does an fantastic job.
> 
> My former home was very hot too in the summer, almost like your temps now. At those temps, i couldn't even game and work with my PC due to temps. Temps were shooting up as soon as i did something demanding like gaming or working in premier pro...
> 
> I hope my new home is a lot cooler in the summer... Although i am looking for better cooling like the Alphacool eisbaer 280 mm or the EK-KIT X360 maybe another rad to be save.
> 
> I am looking for another case too because my 650D is showing its age and if i want to expand i need bigger/better case.
> 
> I really like this case: http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Luxe-TemperedGlass.html


that case looks sexy to me. Though I'm a sucker for glass sides.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Any idea why my cpu wont drop to its idle state?


you're on windows 10 right? i seem to have the same issue which is why i stay on win7.
i'm almost positive it has something to do with windows update/svchost always using about 50% of the first two cores on the cpu even when idling.

either that or amd needs to update CCC for windows 10.


----------



## Mega Man

I loved how it's "compatible with rgb motherboards"

I'll keep my caselabs


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why my cpu wont drop to its idle state?
> 
> 
> 
> you're on windows 10 right? i seem to have the same issue which is why i stay on win7.
> i'm almost positive it has something to do with windows update/svchost always using about 50% of the first two cores on the cpu even when idling.
> 
> either that or amd needs to update CCC for windows 10.
Click to expand...

hmmm had a look at my task manager. When I am at idle I am pretty much at idle. 1-5% cpu usage and fluctuates at that sort of general level.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.
> 
> 
> 
> Water temps will stop scaling to a certain point. I have the same issue actually and went out to try things yesterday.
> 
> Out of nowhere, a topic was brought upon Intel Temp Throttling. So I pulled all my ran fans to try to force my CPU to throttle on factory default power and temp limits.
> 
> 
> 
> This is with all the fans not spinning a bit in a high ambient room. 720 mm total rad space on passive mode. It's still hard to raise my CPU temps compared with fans ON. It's just sitting around 10C higher than with fans ON at 3K RPM! CRAP!
Click to expand...

if I leave fans off my socket would cook itself alive.

What application are you using to stress there?


----------



## strike105x

Same here, at idle there's not really any usage.


----------



## ocyt

even at dropped volts/clocks?

@alastair
might be a driver issue, try changing your motherboard drivers (should be found on their site). if it really bothers you i'd dual boot another OS and if that doesn't work even change mobo bios


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> if I leave fans off my socket would cook itself alive.
> 
> What application are you using to stress there?


I didn't mean you unplug those fans. Just saying at a certain point, maybe ambient, you can not pull the temps further.

X264 Encoding Benchmark/Stress app


----------



## hurricane28

He finally did it, he blew up an FX CPU!






Let this be a lesson on how to NOT overclock an FX CPU, guys.


----------



## ocyt

50000 views
wow. he looks so sad lmao. all teary eyed.
i would be too

he tried to go past 60C. tsk tsk why would he go past 1.43v if he's already at his limit though


----------



## hurricane28

Because he has no idea what he is doing IMO. He only tinkered with Intel CPU's and didn't bother that much with AMD stuff i guess.

He has a great passion for hardware but now and then he is doing some stupid stuff like, drilling holes in motherboards, blow up CPU's etc.
Some people learn that way i think.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 50000 views
> wow. he looks so sad lmao. all teary eyed.
> i would be too
> 
> he tried to go past 60C. tsk tsk why would he go past 1.43v if he's already at his limit though


From the sound of it, he doesn't know and mixed up 62C is the safe package temp while aroundish 70C (or something like that, I haven't found a hard number on socket temps still. Just AMD's recommended core temps) is the safe socket temp. I'm honestly surprised the CPU didn't lock up and shutdown on its own. If you're at 60C already, unless you can fiddle with the voltages *downward* somehow, you're at your max. I also would never pump 1.5v on air cooling, like he said was 'safe.' That's just asking for trouble.

I usually like to say the guy is an idiot, but he said it himself for me at the end.

Edit: I will give the guy credit for at least trying to show an 83xx budget build is a better choice then the i3 K though.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> From the sound of it, he doesn't know and mixed up 62C is the safe package temp while aroundish 70C (or something like that, I haven't found a hard number on socket temps still. Just AMD's recommended core temps) is the safe socket temp. I'm honestly surprised the CPU didn't lock up and shutdown on its own. If you're at 60C already, unless you can fiddle with the voltages *downward* somehow, you're at your max. I also would never pump 1.5v on air cooling, like he said was 'safe.' That's just asking for trouble.
> 
> I usually like to say the guy is an idiot, but he said it himself for me at the end.
> 
> Edit: I will give the guy credit for at least trying to show an 83xx budget build is a better choice then the i3 K though.


Let me quote the first post of this very thread, which is also in line with what AMD Overdrive tells me about my 8350:
Quote:


> - 70C is the maximum recommended temp for the CPU Core temp reading.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Let me quote the first post of this very thread, which is also in line with what AMD Overdrive tells me about my 8350:


Let me quote you AMD's site Max Temp: 61C.

AMD 8350 Black Edition

Or this thread with source links to other threads.

AMD Max Temps
AMD Temp Information Guide
Straight From AMD

Do you really want to argue about bad information that may not have been updated?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> (...)
> 
> Do you really want to argue about bad information that may not have been updated?


No, I don't. But I see two official numbers here. The one on AMD's website, which you linked, and the one in Overdrive. The many discussions about a six year old customer support mail are not what I want to go through to maybe find a bit of good information.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> No, I don't. But I see two official numbers here. The one on AMD's website, which you linked, and the one in Overdrive. The many discussions about a six year old customer support mail are not what I want to go through to maybe find a bit of good information.


Tctl is friggin weird. I'm almost (correct me if I'm wrong) sure it derives its margin from socket temp.

15h Model Technical Document

Page 145 has the thermal management information.
Quote:


> Tctl is a temperature on its own scale aligned to the processors cooling requirements. *Therefore Tctl does not represent a temperature which could be measured on the die or the case of the processor. Instead, it specifies the processor temperature relative to the maximum operating temperature, Tctl,max.*


That being the confusing part. Does it mean it's not the die temperature at all, or are they referring to 'margin' portion.

I personally hate AOD, but when I pull up HWM or OCCT (and its many temperature programs), my socket temp usually matches AOD margin +/-1C while my package/core temp is always 5-15 off the AOD margin.

All I know is what AMD has said about core temps. I have yet to find an official socket temp from them.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Tctl is friggin weird. I'm almost (correct me if I'm wrong) sure it derives its margin from socket temp.
> 
> 15h Model Technical Document
> 
> Page 145 has the thermal management information.
> That being the confusing part. Does it mean it's not the die temperature at all, or are they referring to 'margin' portion.
> 
> I personally hate AOD, but when I pull up HWM or OCCT (and its many temperature programs), my socket temp usually matches AOD margin +/-1C while my package/core temp is always 5-15 off the AOD margin.
> 
> All I know is what AMD has said about core temps. I have yet to find an official socket temp from them.


I think they never gave out any Socket Temps. I thought the Socket Temp is more of a motherboards limitation than the CPUs.

Tctl, as far as I understand, is a calculated (not measured) margin to max Package Temp (Tctl max). That is why, so far, I trusted AOD. On my System AOD also shows exactly [70°C] - [Package Temp], where Package Temp is "measured" by HWiNFO and CoreTemp.

EDIT: I don't really like AOD either. I only use it occasionally to look at Temps


----------



## hurricane28

Well, if you want to know max temps for your chip, just download AMD overdrive and do a stress test. It shows you how much head room you have left and mine can hit 72c on the cores. I hit 80 c several times to be honest without that much problems actually. It wasn't intended of course but it was due to my cooler not functioning.

I would not advice to go higher than 62 c for long periods of time but that is my personal preference, some people like to really stretch it and run these CPU's over 1.55 vcore with high temps for long periods of time without degradation of the chip.

If i recall correctly, Fears2Aches runs his chip at 1.7 Vcore for over a year now without problems..


----------



## strike105x

In all honesty i watched the video, and his right, he overvolted his CPU and killed it, he probably went to high on the LLC settings, which with gigabyte can be quite exaggerated, its not a temp problem, you could run them under stress for over 70c, hell i knew cases who had it at around 83c because they wanted an excuse to move to intel, and apparently with the CPU's still alive there weren't non. If i remember right the temps near 90c is where your CPU starts throttling down, that's when you run into the risk of having the glue that keeps the plate of the cpu on melting. Hell I even had mine up to 80c as well for a few minutes on Prime95 stress testing, and it didn't die, it didn't even throttle. That said they don't really work as they should at those temps, they don't seem to like temps over 65C, someone said something about cache errors popping out maybe that's why ? Dunno... I could not explain that phenomenon...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> He finally did it, he blew up an FX CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let this be a lesson on how to NOT overclock an FX CPU, guys.


The guy is in denial. That UD3 killed the 8320E and he doesn't want to admit it. He really doesn't know much about FX, especially on air.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The guy is in denial. That UD3 killed the 8320E and he doesn't want to admit it. He really doesn't know much about FX, especially on air.


It didn't look like that to me, he admited he went to far on the LLC settings and overvolting was what killed the CPU, mainly the shock it had when the computer started up. Its indeed pretty clear that gigabyte's ridiculous LLC values is what killed it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The guy is in denial. That UD3 killed the 8320E and he doesn't want to admit it. He really doesn't know much about FX, especially on air.


Yep, you are right.

He has no idea what he is doing basically. The reason as to why i posted here is to show people that this is the wrong way of overclocking.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, you are right.
> 
> He has no idea what he is doing basically. The reason as to why i posted here is to show people that this is the wrong way of overclocking.


Yup, this is right, he didn't look properly into what LLC's does to his CPU and i suspect he just went for the highest settings killing it of. I did had a few gigabyte boards and they do overvolt like crazy using higher LLC settings. I think most i dared going was medium, more then that and it was crazy







. All votage related settings should be played with carefully >.< ... That's where he goofed.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> In all honesty i watched the video, and his right, he overvolted his CPU and killed it, he probably went to high on the LLC settings, which with gigabyte can be quite exaggerated, its not a temp problem, you could run them under stress for over 70c, hell i knew cases who had it at around 83c because they wanted an excuse to move to intel, and apparently with the CPU's still alive there weren't non. If i remember right the temps near 90c is where your CPU starts throttling down, that's when you run into the risk of having the glue that keeps the plate of the cpu on melting. Hell I even had mine up to 80c as well for a few minutes on Prime95 stress testing, and it didn't die, it didn't even throttle. That said they don't really work as they should at those temps, they don't seem to like temps over 65C, someone said something about cache errors popping out maybe that's why ? Dunno... I could not explain that phenomenon...


I too am getting those cache errors past 65°C with Prime. That's why I try to stay below that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yup, this is right, he didn't look properly into what LLC's does to his CPU and i suspect he just went for the highest settings killing it of. I did had a few gigabyte boards and they do overvolt like crazy using higher LLC settings. I think most i dared going was medium, more then that and it was crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All votage related settings should be played with carefully >.< ... That's where he goofed.


By the name Gigabyte i feel al little sick coming up my throat...

Seriously, these boards are utterly useless with these FX chips...

Vrm's overheat, BIOS (UEFI) doesn't work properly, build quality is not even close as you compare it to Asus board etc. This is endless..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, if you want to know max temps for your chip, just download AMD overdrive and do a stress test. It shows you how much head room you have left and mine can hit 72c on the cores. I hit 80 c several times to be honest without that much problems actually. It wasn't intended of course but it was due to my cooler not functioning.
> 
> I would not advice to go higher than 62 c for long periods of time but that is my personal preference, some people like to really stretch it and run these CPU's over 1.55 vcore with high temps for long periods of time without degradation of the chip.
> 
> If i recall correctly, Fears2Aches runs his chip at 1.7 Vcore for over a year now without problems..


It's important to realize that is on a early chip. I don't think the post 1429 8xxx's would stand up to that very well unless you had extreme cooling ( I'm certain I couldn't cool mine at those voltages on my custom loop). Leakage, cooling, power all play their parts.

I like Jay and have to give him credit for having the bawls to say the AMD was besting the new Intel - not many reviewers will do that. Just because he has a youtube channel doesn't mean he is all knowing that's for sure


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I think they never gave out any Socket Temps. I thought the Socket Temp is more of a motherboards limitation than the CPUs.
> 
> Tctl, as far as I understand, is a calculated (not measured) margin to max Package Temp (Tctl max). That is why, so far, I trusted AOD. On my System AOD also shows exactly [70°C] - [Package Temp], where Package Temp is "measured" by HWiNFO and CoreTemp.
> 
> EDIT: I don't really like AOD either. I only use it occasionally to look at Temps


Which, I'm pretty sure you're right, the more digging I do. @Undervolter wrote about it a while back. Either way, if you're correct (likely), they should either update their product pages or AOD.

The best I could find for corroboration was the 8310 and 8320/8370E listed for 70.5C released later.

8370E Black Edition

Even the 9370/9590 was a wonk listed at 57C.
9590 Black Edition


----------



## miklkit

Ya the clue was when he started talking about the voltage fluctuating up and down. Methinks that motherboard has a bad bios and will kill any cpu he puts in it. Of course he will replace it with an MSI 970 Gaming and will have the heat sink pad leak all over it and it will short out and...............

I get cache errors when temps get too high. Also the vrm get less efficient and can't handle as much power as they heat up. Mine fail to carry the loads at 82C.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya the clue was when he started talking about the voltage fluctuating up and down. Methinks that motherboard has a bad bios and will kill any cpu he puts in it. Of course he will replace it with an MSI 970 Gaming and will have the heat sink pad leak all over it and it will short out and...............


LMAO, had some good laughs reading that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's important to realize that is on a early chip. I don't think the post 1429 8xxx's would stand up to that very well unless you had extreme cooling ( I'm certain I couldn't cool mine at those voltages on my custom loop). Leakage, cooling, power all play their parts.
> 
> I like Jay and have to give him credit for having the bawls to say the AMD was besting the new Intel - not many reviewers will do that. Just because he has a youtube channel doesn't mean he is all knowing that's for sure


I cannot cool my CPU at 1.55 Vcore, let alone 1.7 lol.

I like Jay too, he is one of the few unbiased reviewers out there indeed and mostly he speaks the truth about his findings.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Which, I'm pretty sure you're right, the more digging I do. @Undervolter wrote about it a while back. Either way, if you're correct (likely), they should either update their product pages or AOD.
> 
> The best I could find for corroboration was the 8310 and 8320/8370E listed for 70.5C released later.
> 
> 8370E Black Edition
> 
> Even the 9370/9590 was a wonk listed at 57C.
> 9590 Black Edition


This now leaves me even more confused than before we started talking about this









I just hope they can be more precise/clear about temperatures with Zen.

For now I guess I'll just stick with trusting AOD...?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya the clue was when he started talking about the voltage fluctuating up and down. Methinks that motherboard has a bad bios and will kill any cpu he puts in it. Of course he will replace it with an MSI 970 Gaming and will have the heat sink pad leak all over it and it will short out and...............
> 
> I get cache errors when temps get too high. Also the vrm get less efficient and can't handle as much power as they heat up. Mine fail to carry the loads at 82C.


LOL, i was almost thinking the same thing when he brought that up


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> This now leaves me even more confused than before we started talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they can be more precise/clear about temperatures with Zen.
> 
> For now I guess I'll just stick with trusting AOD...?


I'm digging through AMD's 15h technical documents right now. If I don't find an answer there, I'll probably just email their support so we can finally have a definitive answer. I dislike murkiness.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ya the clue was when he started talking about the voltage fluctuating up and down. Methinks that motherboard has a bad bios and will kill any cpu he puts in it. Of course he will replace it with an MSI 970 Gaming and will have the heat sink pad leak all over it and it will short out and...............
> 
> I get cache errors when temps get too high. Also the vrm get less efficient and can't handle as much power as they heat up. Mine fail to carry the loads at 82C.


He who laughs last









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I'll have to see what the 970 Gaming will do for myself I guess


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> This now leaves me even more confused than before we started talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they can be more precise/clear about temperatures with Zen.
> 
> For now I guess I'll just stick with trusting AOD...?


Yep, i guess so.

This is because the FX doesn't have an temp sensor and needs to be calculated instead. That is why you see high temp spikes when you benchmark, rendering or any other high demanding tasks. From what i know is that FX temps become accurate at about 30-40 c.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I think they never gave out any Socket Temps. I thought the Socket Temp is more of a motherboards limitation than the CPUs.
> 
> Tctl, as far as I understand, is a calculated (not measured) margin to max Package Temp (Tctl max). That is why, so far, I trusted AOD. On my System AOD also shows exactly [70°C] - [Package Temp], where Package Temp is "measured" by HWiNFO and CoreTemp.
> 
> EDIT: I don't really like AOD either. I only use it occasionally to look at Temps


Yes, but there is no need to use only AOD. Package 70C is the limit in other software. The "package" or "core temp" in other software is none other than 70C-thermal margin. So when your thermal margin in AOD shows 0C, in another software that shows package or core, it will simply show 70C. The Tctl simply is a non Celcius temperature in an arbitrary temperature scale that AMD invented. So it has conversion problems to be brought to Celsius and thus the algorithm that AMD has provided for the conversion, becomes accurate at about 40C.

Jay i think simply overvolted the CPU, it's not a temp matter. There are some CPUs that apparently are tougher and some that aren't. The fact that the death occured on boot, indicates overvolting. If it was thermal death, the CPU would have died while he was stressing and the CPU would simply shut down at the spot.,

About the socket temp, i have posted this before, which i think is the best we have (It's for Thuban, but i don't see why the general principle should be different):



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> *By the name Gigabyte i feel al little sick coming up my throat...
> *
> Seriously, these boards are utterly useless with these FX chips...
> 
> Vrm's overheat, BIOS (UEFI) doesn't work properly, build quality is not even close as you compare it to Asus board etc. This is endless..


OK, i have news. Maybe someone will remember a while back where i would have IBT AVX randomly fail at the end of the 10th test, but it would pass non AVX IBT. At the end, it was LLC low, that i was using to undervolt. As to why the non AVX IBT didn't have the same problem, i suppose it's because that Linpack version was handling things a bit differently. Here's the even funnier thing. I tried to undervolt again with the offset once i understood this and while when i was running AMDMsrTweaker, the chip on the UD3P rev1.0 needed 1.28v to be stable, in this board, with 1.325v stock voltage and LLC "auto", with offset -0.0125v , it gives 1.26v under stress! Now normally 1.325 - 0.0125 = 1.3125. But here it's Gigabyte we 're talking about and as a matter of fact, a wide variety of negative offsets gives between 1.24 and 1.26. It's like "no matter what you input, you get 1.26v). And it's stable too!

And now, since i don't use AMDMsrTweaker, i realize, that undervolting with this method, which is the only one to maintain CnQ, you actually put negative offset to ALL P-States!!! Imagine, that i started with something like -0.05v offset and my low P-State went to 0.786v! Which i wasn't even sure it was stable! So now i have offset -0.0125, which gives 1.26v on high P-State and 0.876v on the lowest P-State. And thank God, that's enough to be stable. This though got me thinking. What will happen if i put my 8300 in and try to go to 4Ghz? It comes with default voltage 1.16v, which is impossible to be enough for 4Ghz. I would have to put positive offset in order to keep CnQ. But this would OVERVOLT ALL my P-States! Suddenly from undervolter, i would end up Overvolter and in all P-states. That's ridiculous and i can't believe how incompetent these Gigabyte programmers can be. I mean, even Asrock, has no problem doing anything without losing CnQ!

And this also made think that i should find the time and patience one day to put my 8300 on and see what will actually happen, before i buy yet another 8300. Because when the stock voltage is 1.32v, things are easier to go to 4Ghz. When you start at 1.16v, you need an offset of about +0.1 to +0.12v for 4Ghz. At least in real math, because in Gigabyte BIOS it may be anything. I will have to try before buying another 8300, which btw has dropped to 95EUR here (30 EUR drop in the last like 3 weeks).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> For now I guess I'll just stick with trusting AOD...?


There is no reason to worry about that. In other softwre simply consider 70C to be the limit for the core. It's the same as if it was 0C margin in AOD. 10C margin in AOD means package 60C. 15C margin in AOD means package 55C in other programs and so on.


----------



## strike105x

I got something to ask you guys, will this: http://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm fan manage to keep up and exhaust air from my Noctua NH-D15 in its standard configuration ? Just like miklkit once said i think i have an issue with exhaust, but i don't want to remove the I/O Shield... or chop up my case... i'm not mentally prepared for that type of commitment








, so i'm hoping that fan can do the job well.


----------



## BulletBait

@Undervolter

Cheers, mate.







I called the cavalry for a reason.

Anyways all 15h technical documents are garbage on this. It always has the 'refer to power and thermal data sheet' bit. Except the stupid data sheet doesn't exist or was never posted. I can find a data sheet for 10h (Phenom) and back, but the 15h (Bulldozer/Piledriver) data sheet is non-existent.

I sent an email into AMD just to get an answer. Doubt they care anymore though with Zen coming up, but their product page should have been changed to reflect new values (if that's the case). Not ghosting AOD with the new values...


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I got something to ask you guys, will this: http://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm fan manage to keep up and exhaust air from my Noctua NH-D15 in its standard configuration ? Just like miklkit once said i think i have an issue with exhaust, but i don't want to remove the I/O Shield... or chop up my case... i'm not mentally prepared for that type of commitment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so i'm hoping that fan can do the job well.


I have one of those fans and while I can say that it does perform nicely, it is LOUD as hell past ~1.8k rpm. So loud, I can clearly hear it in the room next door with the door closed. The thing is that it doesn't perform any better than other good fans at rpms <1.5k. So imho it is only worth buying if you're looking for the high rpm and are willing to take the noise that comes with high rpm.

I used mine in my sig rig when I still had that old Mugen 2 CPU cooler, because I wasn't happy with the cooling performance. Today the fan is stored away.

EDIT: The Deepcool Tesseract, that is in your signature, seems to have only one spot for an input fan in the front. And that airflow can even be obstrucetd by the HDD cage. I'd consider removing 2x 5.25" slot covers and installing (zip-tying?) a 140mm fan in there for better input of cool air.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> Cheers, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called the cavalry for a reason.
> 
> Anyways all 15h technical documents are garbage on this. It always has the 'refer to power and thermal data sheet' bit. Except the stupid data sheet doesn't exist or was never posted. I can find a data sheet for 10h (Phenom) and back, but the 15h (Bulldozer/Piledriver) data sheet is non-existent.
> 
> I sent an email into AMD just to get an answer. Doubt they care anymore though with Zen coming up, but their product page should have been changed to reflect new values (if that's the case). Not ghosting AOD with the new values...


I agree, the documentation is non existent and for years, before AOD was changed into showing thermal margin, people were going by Phenom rule, regarding 62C the limit. So imagine that, they didn't even care to tell overclockers "hey, this one goes to 70C".

If they reply to you, all the better.


----------



## miklkit

Ha! I knew cssorkinman would show up. In professional hands maybe the 970 Gaming is a good board, but there have been plenty of pics here showing the leaks. And I have no confidence that the youtube guy would catch it before something bad happened.

That said I still like my MSI GD80 and am taking a long look at that MSI 370 Titanium board. Outside of placing the led in the top right corner where it can't be seen and charging $100 for $0.20 worth of cheap plastic covers it is looking really good.

@strike105x Yeah, placing an intake fan in the top optical drive slots is an excellent idea. I did it meself. 

As far as using that fan as an exhaust, it all comes down to noise. I did the same thing a few years ago with a Silverstone 120mm fan rated at 110 cfm, and it could be heard in the other room down the hall too. But man did it move some air!

The fans on the D15 are rated at 90-95 cfm methinks so anything less than that behind them would be a restriction. Work on getting more air into the case first. You might not need an exhaust fan at all.


----------



## cssorkinman

MSI 970 Gaming in da house.


----------



## miklkit

That was fast! That looks like a sweet cpu! Let us know how it holds up long term.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That was fast! That looks like a sweet cpu! Let us know how it holds up long term.


I snagged it ( 970 gaming) last week when newegg had them for $70 after rebate.

It's been sitting at the post office since saturday - just got around to getting it. Hellish ice storm out there today - probably going to lose some trees.

The only ssd OS i had sitting around was vista 32 bit - so it is gimped pretty hard lol

Booted up first try to stock settings then restarted it at 4.7ghz 1.44 volts .

The 8370e I have is the strangest critter I have - it isn't as good at undervolting as some of my other chips and has a HUUUUGE voltage wall at about 5.1 ghz but below that it's pretty easy to work with.

I ran it at 4.9ghz 1.44 volts for a while ( ASUS volts.... take with a grain of salt) for about 6 months. Great everyday chip by any measure.

My choices among FX's that werent installed in other rigs were the 8370e or the voltage hog magma cored FX 9370 .

I dunno how much time I'll have to screw around with it, but if you want to go faster than any cpu it is rated for (4.3ghz) , you have to disable cpu smart protection if you want to push 8 cores at 100%

VRMS were cool ( fans directly on them) back side of motherboard was about 100F by fingermometer. no fan on back side of board.


----------



## DR4G00N

Just bought an 8300 for $145 CAD to use in my Aura. I will see what it can do once I get it and the mobo swapped into my main rig.

A pretty new chip too, dated 1637.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI 970 Gaming in da house.


You like MSI and MSI likes you, no doubt about it. The diapers are on me, should they be needed to contain the oil leak.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That was fast! That looks like a sweet cpu! Let us know how it holds up long term.


Thanks, will see how to move more air into it as well, noise ain't that much of a concern, but its good i can count on that noctua fan for getting air out of the system, i suspect that due to the size of the cooler and no proper exhaust i might end up with a heat build up, which causes my temps to be a bit hotter then they should, my exhaust fan while a good pusher unfortunately ain't a great puller though as well...

@cssorkinman: awesome results XD. You really are loved by MSI







.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Let me quote you AMD's site Max Temp: 61C.
> 
> AMD 8350 Black Edition
> 
> Or this thread with source links to other threads.
> 
> AMD Max Temps
> AMD Temp Information Guide
> Straight From AMD
> 
> Do you really want to argue about bad information that may not have been updated?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> No, I don't. But I see two official numbers here. The one on AMD's website, which you linked, and the one in Overdrive. The many discussions about a six year old customer support mail are not what I want to go through to maybe find a bit of good information.


On this topic I want to share a more recent post from the master himself The Stilit (no disrespect intended here) http://www.overclock.net/t/1616965/amd-say-70-5-degress-for-amd-fx-8300-is-that-true#post_25673457
Hope this sheds new light on the topic.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> MSI 970 Gaming in da house.
> 
> You like MSI and MSI likes you, no doubt about it. The diapers are on me, should they be needed to contain the oil leak.
Click to expand...











I'll use baby powder on it, keep it dry







.

It's definitely 5 ghz capable for benchmarks but it will probably top out much lower for stress tests. Ran prime 95 blend for a half hour at 4.9 ghz 1.53 volts, came back and had one worker that failed. Tried it again and it froze at about 10 minute mark - thinking that it might be setting tertiary memory timings too aggressively, going to have to figure that one out and I HATE chasing down memory instability.
It had small amounts of v-droop , but nothing severe.
I'll get windows 7 installed on one of the SSD's i have laying around and give it a thorough shake-down.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> On this topic I want to share a more recent post from the master himself The Stilit (no disrespect intended here) http://www.overclock.net/t/1616965/amd-say-70-5-degress-for-amd-fx-8300-is-that-true#post_25673457
> Hope this sheds new light on the topic.


It's no worries. If @f1LL is using an 8320 and not an 8320E, doesn't make sense. He never specified and I hate trying to look at rig info on my mobile with the desktop site. It's a hassle.

Hopefully I can pry the latest revision of the 15h Power and Data Sheet out of AMD's clingly little fingers. Until then, I'll stick to 61 max myself on the 8350. Everyone else is welcome to do what they want to do, no skin off my back.









Come to think of it, anyone know which 8320 Jay had? Might explain his 70C temp conclusion as well.


----------



## tashcz

As far as numbers I use, it's 51C for the 9xxx, 61C for regular 125W TDP 8 cores and 71C for the 95W E versions. Either way... depending on ambient it's gonna change a bit so getting exactly 61C isn't big of a deal, also I'm rocking about 72-73C under IBT long runs of almost an hour, but I think it's mostly stability tests that will kill our chips than anything else. We use too much IBT.


----------



## tashcz

BTW, I'm speaking of socket temps, on "core" temps I'm getting about 61-62C. I can't image people rocking 70C+ core temps since I've seen that ~60C on the cores produces a bunch of heat.


----------



## cssorkinman

@mperna21 @skysoldier


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ordered a MSI 970 gaming the other day


----------



## mperna21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @mperna21 @skysoldier
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a MSI 970 gaming the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so curious what your single core score is on s 5.1ghz fx.
> 
> What are you cooling the vrms with. The fan worked wonders for me


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> On this topic I want to share a more recent post from the master himself The Stilit (no disrespect intended here) http://www.overclock.net/t/1616965/amd-say-70-5-degress-for-amd-fx-8300-is-that-true#post_25673457
> Hope this sheds new light on the topic.


Thanks for posting that! It certainly sheds new light, but I still don't get the whole picture.
The Stilt is talking about tCTLMax and tCaseMax and mentions tCTLMax always being an arbitrary 70. That leads me to believe that the thermal margin shown in AOD and therefor Package Temp in f.e. HWiNFO are based off of tCTL...? And what would tCase be then? A real temperature that can only be approximated by the CPU Temp sensor on the motherboard? Or is tCase to be monitored via Package Temp? I'm so confused









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> It's no worries. If @f1LL is using an 8320 and not an 8320E, doesn't make sense. He never specified and I hate trying to look at rig info on my mobile with the desktop site. It's a hassle.
> 
> Hopefully I can pry the latest revision of the 15h Power and Data Sheet out of AMD's clingly little fingers. Until then, I'll stick to 61 max myself on the 8350. Everyone else is welcome to do what they want to do, no skin off my back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, anyone know which 8320 Jay had? Might explain his 70C temp conclusion as well.


I have a 8350


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mperna21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> @mperna21 @skysoldier
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a MSI 970 gaming the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so curious what your single core score is on s 5.1ghz fx.
> 
> What are you cooling the vrms with. The fan worked wonders for me
Click to expand...

Directly above the vrm heatsink

and a `120 mm sitting on the graphics card blowing at an angle on the vrms/socket.


----------



## mperna21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Directly above the vrm heatsink
> 
> and a `120 mm sitting on the graphics card blowing at an angle on the vrms/socket.


Nice, I'm stuck at 4.2ghz i need a better cooler also waiting to see how am4 and ryzen turns out. Wish i got the msi 990fxa instead though. I use a super loud amd fx 8320 stock fan for my vrms lol toned it down to 50% and put a fan on the back of the board. Ghetto but did the trick


----------



## strike105x

This is probably one hell of a stupid question to ask at this point, but the v core option applies per core, not to the whole CPU, right?


----------



## ocyt

lol. imagine how hot a cpu with 12volts (on an 8core fx) going through it would be, esp with these new 12 or 14nm chipsets being released, would go way over that.. you trying to set the earth on fire?








no it applies to the entire cpu, not per core

iirc it's called vcore because it's the end voltage that the cpu gets, rather than the varied amount being put through the mobo, mosfets, capacitors etc


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> He finally did it, he blew up an FX CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let this be a lesson on how to NOT overclock an FX CPU, guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 50000 views
> wow. he looks so sad lmao. all teary eyed.
> i would be too
> 
> he tried to go past 60C. tsk tsk why would he go past 1.43v if he's already at his limit though
> 
> 
> 
> From the sound of it, he doesn't know and mixed up 62C is the safe package temp while aroundish 70C (or something like that, I haven't found a hard number on socket temps still. Just AMD's recommended core temps) is the safe socket temp. I'm honestly surprised the CPU didn't lock up and shutdown on its own. If you're at 60C already, unless you can fiddle with the voltages *downward* somehow, you're at your max. I also would never pump 1.5v on air cooling, like he said was 'safe.' That's just asking for trouble.
> 
> I usually like to say the guy is an idiot, but he said it himself for me at the end.
> 
> Edit: I will give the guy credit for at least trying to show an 83xx budget build is a better choice then the i3 K though.
Click to expand...

Omg stop much wrong with everything he said. Esp how a mobo starts. It has nothing to do with 12v.
Until the (iirc ) most recent atx specs there was no live voltage atm there is only 5vdc (for charging usbs and stuff) ie 5VSB and basically there is a pass through (oversimplified a bit ) from ps-on and a ground to the power switch, at that point there is a switch (as I understand it a solid state one, Idk the name of the component used) that fromb there maintains continuity, but even if I am wrong about that. No live 12v nor does voltage spike really high when psus turn on..... there is a spike, but quality psus control how much


----------



## ocyt

it's anyones guess as to what happened.until he tests a new chip in the mobo, or tests a new mobo
it could've easily been a voltage spike causing something to short circuit on the die itself.

personally i think he fried it by turning it off.
"oh look it's at its thermal limit, better up the voltage"
"oh look the voltages are spiking now i'll turn it off" (rather than backing off when it was 60, lmao that idiot)
turning it off essentially turned off the fans and his heatsink couldn't dissipate that much heat without any airflow=cooked


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I knew cssorkinman would show up. In professional hands maybe the 970 Gaming is a good board, but there have been plenty of pics here showing the leaks. And I have no confidence that the youtube guy would catch it before something bad happened.
> 
> That said I still like my MSI GD80 and am taking a long look at that MSI 370 Titanium board. Outside of placing the led in the top right corner where it can't be seen and charging $100 for $0.20 worth of cheap plastic covers it is looking really good.
> 
> @strike105x Yeah, placing an intake fan in the top optical drive slots is an excellent idea. I did it meself.
> 
> As far as using that fan as an exhaust, it all comes down to noise. I did the same thing a few years ago with a Silverstone 120mm fan rated at 110 cfm, and it could be heard in the other room down the hall too. But man did it move some air!
> 
> The fans on the D15 are rated at 90-95 cfm methinks so anything less than that behind them would be a restriction. Work on getting more air into the case first. You might not need an exhaust fan at all.


Quick question about that mobo. I can't seem to overclock the ram or NB on it. What's up with that?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> lol. imagine how hot a cpu with 12volts (on an 8core fx) going through it would be, esp with these new 12 or 14nm chipsets being released, would go way over that.. you trying to set the earth on fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it applies to the entire cpu, not per core
> 
> iirc it's called vcore because it's the end voltage that the cpu gets, rather than the varied amount being put through the mobo, mosfets, capacitors etc


lol, now that i think about it your right, just for curiosity I'm planning on disabling one core per module (only for the first two modules), I'm curious what oc results it will give me using only six cores rather then 8, its just a for fun experiment i want to do since it should lessen the load on vrms and give more headroom to temps. The reason my mind trailed of to it being per core is probably because i wanted to avoid the hassle of finding the right voltages again







. Also going to see if i can't tune things better for 2400 Mhz ram speed.


----------



## ocyt

i'm tempted to do the same as prime 95 and AOD stress tests instantly fail the last two cores regardless of my clock/voltage.
even stock.
but then IBT AVX will pass 10-20 at 4.3ghz and 1.5v without giving an error


----------



## gordesky1

Is it possible that the vrms overheated and died on jays motherboard? Cause on my old Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p with a 1100t x6 i was overclocking and had it at 4.2ghz 1.55v temps was fine for cpu couldn't tell what the vrms was at cause the mb dont have anything for that, But was gaming for a bit and pc shut off... Tried turning it back on and it will flicker the lights and go off like a bad psu would do..

Tried a different cpu same thing.. Pulled the atx 6pin out and tried powering it on and it turn on but was dead.. So i took the board out and it was all blackish on the back of the mb were the vrms are at... So i tried the cpu in my uncles pc with a cheaper gigabyte and it booted right up and ran fine and he let me used that till i get mine back.

Got the same motherboard on ebay for 30$ cause i needed the stuff on my raid back and everything was fine. The dead mb is now on my wall as a show piece lol.

What motherboard did he have? kinda hard to tell on the video.. But i did hear him saying he pulled the 4pin atx out?? I would think if its a 4pin it would be a cheaper motherboard?

Now i always run fans on the vrms area front and back after that happen even on my saberkitty. The gigabyte was 8+2 phase too but the vrms must've got to hot and burn out.

What i always learn on this forum never cheap out on a mb with under 8+2 phase when overclocking the fx series.

And the fx cpus seems too take alot of abuse from what i seen and herd and experience with my own 8370e


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg stop much wrong with everything he said. Esp how a mobo starts. It has nothing to do with 12v.
> Until the (iirc ) most recent atx specs there was no live voltage atm there is only 5vdc (for charging usbs and stuff) ie 5VSB and basically there is a pass through (oversimplified a bit ) from ps-on and a ground to the power switch, at that point there is a switch (as I understand it a solid state one, Idk the name of the component used) that fromb there maintains continuity, but even if I am wrong about that. No live 12v nor doors voltage spike really high when psus turn on..... there is a spike, but quality psus control how much


Can someone translate this for me please? I have a feeling I'm being called an idiot for something I didn't even talk about...


----------



## ocyt

i believe he's talking about the dude in the video posted like a dozen pages back.
mega tends to do that a lot doesn't he?

@gordey
iirc the mobo had heatsinks on the vrms from what i could see.
also recall him saying it had two 4pin connectors

sometimes a bad solder will give you the symptoms you've described, too close and they short and fry. or if it gets too hot it melts and leaks same problem. rarely happens, but it does.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Is it possible that the vrms overheated and died on jays motherboard? Cause on my old Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p with a 1100t x6 i was overclocking and had it at 4.2ghz 1.55v temps was fine for cpu couldn't tell what the vrms was at cause the mb dont have anything for that, But was gaming for a bit and pc shut off... Tried turning it back on and it will flicker the lights and go off like a bad psu would do..
> 
> Tried a different cpu same thing.. Pulled the atx 6pin out and tried powering it on and it turn on but was dead.. So i took the board out and it was all blackish on the back of the mb were the vrms are at... So i tried the cpu in my uncles pc with a cheaper gigabyte and it booted right up and ran fine and he let me used that till i get mine back.
> 
> Got the same motherboard on ebay for 30$ cause i needed the stuff on my raid back and everything was fine. The dead mb is now on my wall as a show piece lol.
> 
> What motherboard did he have? kinda hard to tell on the video.. But i did hear him saying he pulled the 4pin atx out?? I would think if its a 4pin it would be a cheaper motherboard?
> 
> Now i always run fans on the vrms area front and back after that happen even on my saberkitty. The gigabyte was 8+2 phase too but the vrms must've got to hot and burn out.
> 
> What i always learn on this forum never cheap out on a mb with under 8+2 phase when overclocking the fx series.
> 
> And the fx cpus seems too take alot of abuse from what i seen and herd and experience with my own 8370e


Could be. I definitly think it's the board that killer the CPU in combination with him being stupid and reckless.

He was using a 990FX UD3 rev 4.1. Not a bad board but I don't like the Gigabyte AMD boards..

I'm impressed he killed it. These FX chips are tanks..

It's sad it happened. Now people are gonna think overclocking is dangerous or AMD gets too hot or needs too much voltage... Or put their LLC on extreme like he said.. Youtubers have a lot of influence and sadly they are not always right..


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> It's sad it happened. Now people are gonna think overclocking is dangerous or AMD gets too hot or needs too much voltage... Or put their LLC on extreme like he said.. Youtubers have a lot of influence and sadly they are not always right..


Yeah... Cruise the comments and all that was said, pretty much word for word.


----------



## ocyt

overclocking is dangerous. not just risky on the hardware but healthwise especially. burning plastic can cause cancer and all sorts of nastyness. i've had a motherboard smoke up on me, although it had nothing to do with overclocking and i never actually found the culprit. it still runs perfectly...


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> overclocking is dangerous. not just risky on the hardware but healthwise especially. burning plastic can cause cancer and all sorts of nastyness. i've had a motherboard smoke up on me, although it had nothing to do with overclocking and i never actually found the culprit. it still runs perfectly...


No!!!! You let some of the magic blue smoke escape? Blasphemy! You are hereby expelled from our midst.

I've shorted out my mobo and PSU when a spontaneous crack formed on my inlet pipe to my GPUs. Weirdly... The upper GPU was perfectly fine (where the leak started and dripped off into the PCI slot and eventually on top of the PSU). I think it probably had to do with slight pump cavitation vibration throughout the line caused stress fracturing on the pipe that was probably in a bit tight. Never confirmed it, but it makes the most sense. Millimeters make a difference when installing that rigid piping.

I can laugh about it now, but oh man was I pissed when I got home from work that day.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i believe he's talking about the dude in the video posted like a dozen pages back.
> mega tends to do that a lot doesn't he?
> 
> @gordey
> iirc the mobo had heatsinks on the vrms from what i could see.
> also recall him saying it had two 4pin connectors
> 
> sometimes a bad solder will give you the symptoms you've described, too close and they short and fry. or if it gets too hot it melts and leaks same problem. rarely happens, but it does.


Yep my old board that also died also had beefy heat sinks on the vrms too and wasin't a cheap mb at its time too.



And here's old pics of the burnt vrms lol notice the black spot and everything caps etc is slanted. it just seems like it just couldn't handle 4.2ghz at 1.55v anymore cause it was working fine before that at 4.1 1.5. but yea had no idea or telling what the vrms was at. i would say very very high.





And yep im surprised too that he killed it. i never killed a amd cpu and thats all i ever used lol.. Hope he does a new video about it.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> No!!!! You let some of the magic blue smoke escape? Blasphemy! You are hereby expelled from our midst.
> 
> I've shorted out my mobo and PSU when a spontaneous crack formed on my inlet pipe to my GPUs. Weirdly... The upper GPU was perfectly fine (where the leak started and dripped off into the PCI slot and eventually on top of the PSU). I think it probably had to do with slight pump cavitation vibration throughout the line caused stress fracturing on the pipe that was probably in a bit tight. Never confirmed it, but it makes the most sense. Millimeters make a difference when installing that rigid piping.
> 
> I can laugh about it now, but oh man was I pissed when I got home from work that day.


lmao. brb going to take a photo of my scortched (and still alive) mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yep my old board that also died also had beefy heat sinks on the vrms too and wasin't a cheap mb at its time too.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's old pics of the burnt vrms lol notice the black spot and everything caps etc is slanted. it just seems like it just couldn't handle 4.2ghz at 1.55v anymore cause it was working fine before that at 4.1 1.5. but yea had no idea or telling what the vrms was at. i would say very very high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep im surprised too that he killed it. i never killed a amd cpu and thats all i ever used lol.. Hope he does a new video about it.


oh wow those capacitors aren't just leaking they've fully mutated. reminds me of the flood from halo.
capacitors used to be so cheaply made, planned obsolescence ? or just higher profit margins idk.


----------



## gordesky1

Yea when i took the board out i said holy **** and when i took the heat sink off yea.. lol That's why i always have cooling on front and back of vrms on no matter what build i have after that happen. Probably can happen to any board when overclocking high and no cooling on the vrms, Mainly when water cooling cause no air flowing around them.

Even on this saberkitty the vrms would run hot if i don't have any fans blowing front and back of them.


----------



## ocyt

amazingly i wasn't even using that usb connector (it still works and i'm using it now).. so i don't think that was it.

so much dust... ew.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Mainly when water cooling cause no air flowing around them.
> 
> Even on this saberkitty the vrms would run hot if i don't have any fans blowing front and back of them.


I always have to remind people of that, even on the Intel boards. It's the main reason I eventually blocked my NB/VRMs on the Formula (that I bought after frying that Sabertooth earlier







).

Which, anyone know how that R3.0 40mm fan performs/improves VRM temps? I think 1 or 2 people on the forums got one, since it released only a few months ago and there's no reason to spend more money on an EOL platform, but I didn't see any discussion about that specifically. Which was actually a huge thing for any 990FX VRMs if it performed well.


----------



## ocyt

all i know is that the stock 8320e fan works well enough to prevent my system from frying itself.
boy does it ever get noisy tho. 3k rpm... ouchy. it's 80mm and covers my 4+1 perfectly

gotta give a big thanks to those in this thread who told me about it. probably would've fried them by now if they hadn't informed me


----------



## strike105x

What do you guys think would produce better temps, deactivating a module or one core per module or it wouldn't matter?


----------



## ocyt

sorry i can't help you there. but i've seen enough people ignore posting their findings enough times to make me ask you to post them when you figure it out.

also another thread had someone asking if deactivating 4cores would allow a higher OC for games that don't use more than 4 in order to get a better framerate, i think you should look into that too.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> I always have to remind people of that, even on the Intel boards. It's the main reason I eventually blocked my NB/VRMs on the Formula (that I bought after frying that Sabertooth earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Which, anyone know how that R3.0 40mm fan performs/improves VRM temps? I think 1 or 2 people on the forums got one, since it released only a few months ago and there's no reason to spend more money on an EOL platform, but I didn't see any discussion about that specifically. Which was actually a huge thing for any 990FX VRMs if it performed well.


I have that board an have an Noctua 40 mm fan installed. It dropped temps by 10-20 c during load. The most heat dissipation is from the fan on the back side of my board though.


----------



## BulletBait

Just an update from earlier.
Quote:


> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I understand you have query regarding max temp of the AMD Fx 83xx series CPUs.
> 
> I would lie to inform you that Power and Thermal Data sheet comes under NDA documents and cannot be shared via email.
> 
> However, I went through the document and the maximum safe temp for AMD FX 8320 and FX 8350 CPUs is 61.1C.
> 
> Thank you for contacting AMD.


Since when have they started NDAing important power and thermal data documents?

Edit: My follow up email
Quote:


> Thank you for your response. The answer you provided was perfectly fine and I understand if an NDA is required, but I would like to know if the 15h Power and Thermal Data Sheet will ever be released as has been for previous AMD architectures (10h and earlier as I mentioned) or if we can expect future Power and Thermal Data Sheets for future AMD CPUs. I know you probably can't answer for future architectures, but thought I might ask, and if the 15h data sheet disclosure is anything to go by, I assume the answer will be 'no.' The data enclosed in those documents is very helpful and informative for overclockers on the specific thermal and voltage envelopes we can expect to achieve with a given thermal profile.
> 
> Again, I understand if you can't answer any of my follow on questions, but I thought it worthwhile to ask.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> I would *lie* to inform you that Power and Thermal Data sheet comes under NDA documents and cannot be shared via email


also isn't sharing that information a breach of the NDA regardless?
this seems fishy.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> also isn't sharing that information a breach of the NDA regardless?
> this seems fishy.


Probably some customer service rep that may or may not be correct. I edited my follow up in, but here's the header of the response from them. I felt it was irrelevant to the information, but if you want it.








Quote:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200723909]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:


----------



## strike105x

Well that was a disappointment, it seems you can only activate a group of cores, like 3rd & 4th or 5th & 6th, 7th & 8th. So i have no idea what are people on about disabling 1 core per module because it doesn't seem to work that way.... It seems that multiplier wise 4.9 Ghz is my limit as well, core start falling with that, and i stopped doing it since it didn't seemed worth it temp wise as well







.


----------



## BulletBait

If I remember correctly, you can only do modules down to the last one that allows you to disable core two to run a single core. Most of the time done for suicide runs on clock speed.


----------



## ocyt

wow nice. +100mhz per core disabled


----------



## strike105x

In my case it made no difference, i have similar temps, and the exact same overclocking limits.


----------



## ocyt

oh, that's too bad. thanks for the info tho


----------



## mperna21

.


----------



## mperna21

My phone doesn't like this site. Ignore my dot.


----------



## mperna21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Directly above the vrm heatsink
> [IMG
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2944142/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> and a `120 mm sitting on the graphics card blowing at an angle on the vrms/socket.


With the old amd fan i have over the vrms i have it in the fan1 header on the mobo.no matter what i try in the bios, the fan with scale with the cpu temp. If you ever used a stock fx fan before you know how terribly loud it gets. Can't fix it . Does your fan that you use scale with the cpu to even if you unchecked the box in hwmonitor in the bios? Or is it something wrong on my end.?


----------



## strike105x

So, I'm currently mind blown, on a whim, wierd one at that, I removed the first fan from my noctua nh-d15 leaving only the middle one, temps are between 5-10c better, currently rocking 4.74ghz at just 2-3c more then the 4.5 ghz oc, and a lot more voltage (1.4v compared to the 1.356v i had before), which makes it at 66c max (you can ignore the 68c peak temp, during test it was 65-66c), once i get that noctua industrial 120mm 3000rpm fan temps should get even better though, as I'm now certain my rear exhaust fan can't keep up with the heat buildup.



Also after digging around, seems that 4.74 might be the max on my cpu, i can take it higher but it wont hold of stable.


----------



## Johan45

Are you sure you had the fan blowin in the right direction. Sounds like it was backward with that kind of difference


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mperna21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Directly above the vrm heatsink
> [IMG
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2944142/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> and a `120 mm sitting on the graphics card blowing at an angle on the vrms/socket.
> 
> 
> 
> With the old amd fan i have over the vrms i have it in the fan1 header on the mobo.no matter what i try in the bios, the fan with scale with the cpu temp. If you ever used a stock fx fan before you know how terribly loud it gets. Can't fix it . Does your fan that you use scale with the cpu to even if you unchecked the box in hwmonitor in the bios? Or is it something wrong on my end.?
Click to expand...

Go into the hardware monitor tab of the bios, you can set minimum and maximum fanspeeds for 3 or 4 headers on the motherboard from there. - Don't recall exactly how many sitting here at work.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quick question about that mobo. I can't seem to overclock the ram or NB on it. What's up with that?


Which motherboard? The MSI 970 Gaming or the MSI GD80? I know nothing about the 970 Gaming but had no trouble setting the ram and never touched the NB or HT at all.


----------



## mperna21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Go into the hardware monitor tab of the bios, you can set minimum and maximum fanspeeds for 3 or 4 headers on the motherboard from there. - Don't recall exactly how many sitting here at work.


Did that set both set mix and max to both 50% and unchecked the cpu box . Still starts at 1250 rpm and goes to 3.4k rpm. Must be something screwed up. I was thinking of using speedfan but i hate background processes


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Are you sure you had the fan blowin in the right direction. Sounds like it was backward with that kind of difference


Yup i had it right, i'm 100% sure, that's why i'm mind blown although mind and a certain word that starts with an "F" might be better way of putting it....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mperna21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Go into the hardware monitor tab of the bios, you can set minimum and maximum fanspeeds for 3 or 4 headers on the motherboard from there. - Don't recall exactly how many sitting here at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Did that set both set mix and max to both 50% and unchecked the cpu box . Still starts at 1250 rpm and goes to 3.4k rpm. Must be something screwed up. I was thinking of using speedfan but i hate background processes
Click to expand...

Just make sure you don't have software fighting with the bios. You should be able to set the fans up to run at 12.5% as their maximum speed, if you have the temp sensor controlling them , even at default settings the board or cpu is getting way too hot..

I think the hottest I saw the board get up to was 60c during the prime run at 4.9ghz , the heatsink was cool to the touch but the back of the board with no fan on it was around 100F I'd guesstimate.


----------



## mperna21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just make sure you don't have software fighting with the bios. You should be able to set the fans up to run at 12.5% as their maximum speed, if you have the temp sensor controlling them , even at default settings the board or cpu is getting way too hot..
> 
> I think the hottest I saw the board get up to was 60c during the prime run at 4.9ghz , the heatsink was cool to the touch but the back of the board with no fan on it was around 100F I'd guesstimate.


My board gets to about 45 underload i have a small fan on the back to ill take a look but i doubt i have software comp issue i just reinstalled windows like 2 weeks ago . Thanks for the advice though. And when you said 12.5% did you mean through speedfan or the bios cause my bios min is 50%


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yup i had it right, i'm 100% sure, that's why i'm mind blown although mind and a certain word that starts with an "F" might be better way of putting it....


In that case it probably is true that the hot air couldn't get out of the case and the D15 was just recycling its own hot air and overheating. This is probably true of 90% of the air cooled FX systems.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mperna21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just make sure you don't have software fighting with the bios. You should be able to set the fans up to run at 12.5% as their maximum speed, if you have the temp sensor controlling them , even at default settings the board or cpu is getting way too hot..
> 
> I think the hottest I saw the board get up to was 60c during the prime run at 4.9ghz , the heatsink was cool to the touch but the back of the board with no fan on it was around 100F I'd guesstimate.
> 
> 
> 
> My board gets to about 45 underload i have a small fan on the back to ill take a look but i doubt i have software comp issue i just reinstalled windows like 2 weeks ago . Thanks for the advice though. And when you said 12.5% did you mean through speedfan or the bios cause my bios min is 50%
Click to expand...

What version of bios are you running?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> In that case it probably is true that the hot air couldn't get out of the case and the D15 was just recycling its own hot air and overheating. This is probably true of 90% of the air cooled FX systems.


Thanks, i'm not mindblown anymore, now i understand what happened, dang, now i really can't wait for that fan lol, its expensive as hell and might be loud but if it can get the air out under load i don't mind the noise at all.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Is it possible that the vrms overheated and died on jays motherboard? Cause on my old Gigabyte ga-ma790x-ud4p with a 1100t x6 i was overclocking and had it at 4.2ghz 1.55v temps was fine for cpu couldn't tell what the vrms was at cause the mb dont have anything for that, But was gaming for a bit and pc shut off... Tried turning it back on and it will flicker the lights and go off like a bad psu would do..
> 
> Tried a different cpu same thing.. Pulled the atx 6pin out and tried powering it on and it turn on but was dead.. So i took the board out and it was all blackish on the back of the mb were the vrms are at... So i tried the cpu in my uncles pc with a cheaper gigabyte and it booted right up and ran fine and he let me used that till i get mine back.
> 
> Got the same motherboard on ebay for 30$ cause i needed the stuff on my raid back and everything was fine. The dead mb is now on my wall as a show piece lol.
> 
> What motherboard did he have? kinda hard to tell on the video.. But i did hear him saying he pulled the 4pin atx out?? I would think if its a 4pin it would be a cheaper motherboard?
> 
> Now i always run fans on the vrms area front and back after that happen even on my saberkitty. The gigabyte was 8+2 phase too but the vrms must've got to hot and burn out.
> 
> What i always learn on this forum never cheap out on a mb with under 8+2 phase when overclocking the fx series.
> 
> And the fx cpus seems too take alot of abuse from what i seen and herd and experience with my own 8370e


Yes it could. His fault was using a budget board and exposing premium results (" near max voltage for air cooling " on a budget air cooler)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg stop much wrong with everything he said. Esp how a mobo starts. It has nothing to do with 12v.
> Until the (iirc ) most recent atx specs there was no live voltage atm there is only 5vdc (for charging usbs and stuff) ie 5VSB and basically there is a pass through (oversimplified a bit ) from ps-on and a ground to the power switch, at that point there is a switch (as I understand it a solid state one, Idk the name of the component used) that fromb there maintains continuity, but even if I am wrong about that. No live 12v nor doors voltage spike really high when psus turn on..... there is a spike, but quality psus control how much
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone translate this for me please? I have a feeling I'm being called an idiot for something I didn't even talk about...
Click to expand...

Not you, jayztwocents, I was attempting to expand on what you said.

I don't have much time and generally only check the thread once every day. But I always try to read every post. And I try to help people or point out false statements so people learn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> If I remember correctly, you can only do modules down to the last one that allows you to disable core two to run a single core. Most of the time done for suicide runs on clock speed.


Some mobos do (iirc there is 1 ) and a second with custom bios


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes it could. His fault was using a budget board and exposing premium results (" near max voltage for air cooling " on a budget air cooler)


I forgot to comment on that, yes the cooler choice really made me go:


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> No!!!! You let some of the magic blue smoke escape? Blasphemy! You are hereby expelled from our midst.
> 
> I've shorted out my mobo and PSU when a spontaneous crack formed on my inlet pipe to my GPUs. Weirdly... The upper GPU was perfectly fine (where the leak started and dripped off into the PCI slot and eventually on top of the PSU). I think it probably had to do with slight pump cavitation vibration throughout the line caused stress fracturing on the pipe that was probably in a bit tight. Never confirmed it, but it makes the most sense. Millimeters make a difference when installing that rigid piping.
> 
> I can laugh about it now, but oh man was I pissed when I got home from work that day.


Either me or my brother zapped his 6350 that was mine before. We were working on a carpet not thinking about it... It gave him the oppertunity to upgrade though.

Or this one: my brother's 290 showed weird lines in the screen after putting the stock cooler back on.. I decided to bake it and after 4 tries nothing happened so I tried once more. Upon getting it out of the oven I touched the plate and dropped it on the counter.. The chokes flew off.. Whoops..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Which motherboard? The MSI 970 Gaming or the MSI GD80? I know nothing about the 970 Gaming but had no trouble setting the ram and never touched the NB or HT at all.


The GD80. I have set ram to 2133 and NB to 13 but CPU z and Hwinfo report stock clocks (933 for the ram and 2200 for the NB..).. It seems weird since upping the core multiplier works just fine..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Oh. Just wondering if I should be doing better with 620mm of rad.


i have over 1000 and my fx at 4.8 1.512 and two 290s gets around the same temperatures under load...slightly lower but around 50 on the cpu gpus are the around the same...i dont have bf4 installed but playing in bf1 nets me similar temps...if i had a better specimen for a cpu im sure they would be a bit better with less voltage....

On a side note i almost pooped myself last night playing bf1 when my double sided tape let loose of my socket fan and it fell out of the back of the case and destroyed itself on the corner of the desk then flung the remaining part pf the spindle across the room because apparently thats what happens when you have two blades on one side none on the other amd its that imbalanced trying to spin at 1850rpm lol... rest in pieces phanteks 140sp you'll be missed...so now i dont have a good socket fan for a few days


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Well that was a disappointment, it seems you can only activate a group of cores, like 3rd & 4th or 5th & 6th, 7th & 8th. So i have no idea what are people on about disabling 1 core per module because it doesn't seem to work that way.... It seems that multiplier wise 4.9 Ghz is my limit as well, core start falling with that, and i stopped doing it since it didn't seemed worth it temp wise as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1 Core per CU option on Gigabytes. UD3 rev3 has that at least.

On Asus, you can only do groups down to a single core. So 6C/3Modules, 4C/2Modules, 2C/1Module and single that defaults to Core 0.


----------



## Mega Man

either the CFV or the CFVz [iirc the z] has a custom bios where you can disable the cores singly


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Either me or my brother zapped his 6350 that was mine before. We were working on a carpet not thinking about it... It gave him the oppertunity to upgrade though.
> 
> Or this one: my brother's 290 showed weird lines in the screen after putting the stock cooler back on.. I decided to bake it and after 4 tries nothing happened so I tried once more. Upon getting it out of the oven I touched the plate and dropped it on the counter.. The chokes flew off.. Whoops..
> The GD80. I have set ram to 2133 and NB to 13 but CPU z and Hwinfo report stock clocks (933 for the ram and 2200 for the NB..).. It seems weird since upping the core multiplier works just fine..


Ok. Sometimes it seems that the bios has a mind of its own. Have you tried setting it in Click Bios II and then saving it? I know I changed that stuff but don't remember how.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Either me or my brother zapped his 6350 that was mine before. We were working on a carpet not thinking about it... It gave him the oppertunity to upgrade though.
> 
> Or this one: my brother's 290 showed weird lines in the screen after putting the stock cooler back on.. I decided to bake it and after 4 tries nothing happened so I tried once more. Upon getting it out of the oven I touched the plate and dropped it on the counter.. The chokes flew off.. Whoops..
> The GD80. I have set ram to 2133 and NB to 13 but CPU z and Hwinfo report stock clocks (933 for the ram and 2200 for the NB..).. It seems weird since upping the core multiplier works just fine..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Sometimes it seems that the bios has a mind of its own. Have you tried setting it in Click Bios II and then saving it? I know I changed that stuff but don't remember how.
Click to expand...

Don't use click bios if you are running a bios 11.6 or older on the GD - 80. If memory is being troublesome - update to 11.13. I'd shy away from bios versions that start with 13 but that's just my opinion.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> all i know is that the stock 8320e fan works well enough to prevent my system from frying itself.
> boy does it ever get noisy tho. 3k rpm... ouchy. it's 80mm and covers my 4+1 perfectly


The 8370E ships with a much thicker fan.


----------



## ocyt

it's just on the vrms anyway


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The 8370E ships with a much thicker fan.


I got a 8370E right inside this PC, the fan is 1.5mm thick?


----------



## BulletBait

Here's the response to my follow up email.
Quote:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200723909]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> 
> I understand the need of the NDA docs pertaining to the CPU which helps the users and overclockers to tweak their CPU without damaging it. However, we do not have information on when this will be released for currently available CPU and future products as well.
> 
> Thank you for contacting AMD.


When did AMD did get so stingy with vital information? Especially since you can get their entire basic (and some not so basic) architecture details in their BIOS and Kernal Developer's Guide Technical Document (which also has at least 3 places that tell you to refer to the Power and Thermal Data Sheet... That requires an NDA).

This is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## strike105x

Looked at my fan configuration closely, i might be able to improve exhaust airflow a bit more, by replacing the top case most backwards fan with a better 70 cfw and the back exhaust one I currently have at 70 cfw to 76cfw, i'll also look into mounting a 120mm fan at the top of the dvd drive like miklkit did.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Here's the response to my follow up email.
> When did AMD did get so stingy with vital information? Especially since you can get their entire basic (and some not so basic) architecture details in their BIOS and Kernal Developer's Guide Technical Document (which also has at least 3 places that tell you to refer to the Power and Thermal Data Sheet... That requires an NDA).
> 
> This is kind of ridiculous.


Typical low level support.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Typical low level support.


I would like to think so, but what am I to do? Call up AMD, demand to speak to Papermaster and order him to release the 15h data and all future data like they did in the past?

I find it as ridiculous as you, but whoever it may be is just following protocol and that document was likely 'marked' as 'classified.' Trust me, I get it, I was a Navy nuke and about half the stuff we knew was publicly available even though it was marked restricted and confidential, but we could still never talk about it. Go to Wikipedia and you can learn the half of that stuff. Just how it is.


----------



## Mega Man

meh at this point we in this club knowalot, and trust me 70 or 80 wont kill these chips ...........


----------



## hurricane28

I finally did it, i am now using Sony Vegas Pro 14 instead of Premiere Pro. I must say that Sony Vegas is much much user friendly than Premiere Pro and the files are higher quality. Its also faster and it actually does what i want instead of Premiere Pro that seems to have a mind of its own.. I wasn't impressed by the files it put out after rendering but with Sony Vegas its much sharper and less wobbly.

Now i can stabilize my images which i couldn't in Premiere Pro which took hours to conform and render.. I see more and more people are abandon Adobe Premiere Pro and switch to Sony Vegas which is strange because Adobe is highly professional and its much more expensive than Sony Vegas..

O well, i am happy again so i'm good


----------



## strike105x

Ever since they started out with that cloud service stuff I've been holding off on there stuff, to this day i still prefer cs5....

PS: got the money ordered the noctua fan XD


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Don't use click bios if you are running a bios 11.6 or older on the GD - 80. If memory is being troublesome - update to 11.13. I'd shy away from bios versions that start with 13 but that's just my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok. Sometimes it seems that the bios has a mind of its own. Have you tried setting it in Click Bios II and then saving it? I know I changed that stuff but don't remember how.


Should I roll back then? It is on BIOS 13.6.
The Click BIOS app doesn't even start and it loads forever.

Is it even possible to roll back? If so too which version should I?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Ever since they started out with that cloud service stuff I've been holding off on there stuff, to this day i still prefer cs5....
> 
> PS: got the money ordered the noctua fan XD


Yeah, I don't like Adobe that much anymore, especially Premiere Pro. Its doing a horrible job at rendering and it crops like mad when you try to stabilize and image. Its slow expensive etc.

From now on i use Sony Vegas, its doing a much much better job with only an fraction of the cost.

What Noctua fan? The 40 mm fan i am using?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, I don't like Adobe that much anymore, especially Premiere Pro. Its doing a horrible job at rendering and it crops like mad when you try to stabilize and image. Its slow expensive etc.
> 
> From now on i use Sony Vegas, its doing a much much better job with only an fraction of the cost.
> 
> What Noctua fan? The 40 mm fan i am using?


No, the industrial 120mm 3000rpm one i needed to use as air exhaust







, its expensive as hell, that's why it was though getting the money, and i felt victorious







.

PS: i like sony vegas more as well, to bad it doesnt have cuda support except for fermi.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> No, the industrial 120mm 3000rpm one i needed to use as air exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , its expensive as hell, that's why it was though getting the money, and i felt victorious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS: i like sony vegas more as well, to bad it doesnt have cuda support except for fermi.


ah alright. I have the same fans mounted on my H100i radiator and they are doing an fantastic job!

Yes at full blast they are loud, but they move a ton of air like no other fan. The quality is also superb and have a 5 year warranty so you can't go wrong with them.

Actually Sony Vegas does support CUDA for all cards, you just have to enable it. I sue my CUDA cores in Vegas just fine.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah alright. I have the same fans mounted on my H100i radiator and they are doing an fantastic job!
> 
> Yes at full blast they are loud, but they move a ton of air like no other fan. The quality is also superb and have a 5 year warranty so you can't go wrong with them.
> 
> Actually Sony Vegas does support CUDA for all cards, you just have to enable it. I sue my CUDA cores in Vegas just fine.


Really? Awesome, back at the end of 2015 they weren't working on all cards, it was tough rendering with a g3258 lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Don't use click bios if you are running a bios 11.6 or older on the GD - 80. If memory is being troublesome - update to 11.13. I'd shy away from bios versions that start with 13 but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ok. Sometimes it seems that the bios has a mind of its own. Have you tried setting it in Click Bios II and then saving it? I know I changed that stuff but don't remember how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I roll back then? It is on BIOS 13.6.
> The Click BIOS app doesn't even start and it loads forever.
> 
> Is it even possible to roll back? If so too which version should I?
Click to expand...

I don't think you can roll back from the 13's







also I don't know of a bios version that has a divider for running the ram at 2133. The max is 1866 and you have to increase the fsb from there to get 2133. You can choose the 2133 profile, which will set timings and voltages according to spd, but it can only set memory divider at its maximum which is 1866 on the default bus speed.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think you can roll back from the 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I don't know of a bios version that has a divider for running the ram at 2133. The max is 1866 and you have to increase the fsb from there to get 2133. You can choose the 2133 profile, which will set timings and voltages according to spd, but it can only set memory divider at its maximum which is 1866 on the default bus speed.


Oh that sucks.. I can set the ram at 2133 in the bios just nothing changes.. I might try FSB overclocking then..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't think you can roll back from the 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I don't know of a bios version that has a divider for running the ram at 2133. The max is 1866 and you have to increase the fsb from there to get 2133. You can choose the 2133 profile, which will set timings and voltages according to spd, but it can only set memory divider at its maximum which is 1866 on the default bus speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sucks.. I can set the ram at 2133 in the bios just nothing changes.. I might try FSB overclocking then..
Click to expand...

What I would do, if you have tried click bios and it went a bit wonky would be to power down , clear cmos, remove the battery for at least 10 minutes , replace battery , clear cmos again and start over.

Not really a big deal about the memory divider tbh - just bump up the fsb . I'd keep ht link speeds between 2400 and 2600 MHz and get the NB as fast as you can operate it stabily. I've actually gotten much higher nb speeds from the gd80 than the chvz.

What worked best for me on the bios I am using ( 11.7) and leave everything to auto in bios except ram voltage and timings. Disabled all power savings features in bios ( and turbo) then use control center to flesh out the overclock. I would then choose to put it to sleep rather than turn it off, that way you don't have to- re-enter the values in the software overclock. The next time you hit the power button it immediately jumps to life - 0 waiting







. Once you are happy with your overclock , save the settings in control center or simply write them down - go back to bios ( not click bios) and enable CNQ , boot the machine then re-enter the desired values in control center. It should behave in this manner if you've managed to do things the way I have.






Not sure how your bios will react to my method so take with a grain of salt.


----------



## strike105x

Okay going to completely rework my fan positions, especially since i now have the specs for all my fans, and i would like to ask something. should i keep the fan i pointed towards with red there or should i remove it ? Something to bare in mind is that I might not have a fan in the front on the noctua next time:



(also the Noctua cooler ain't backwards anymore, it was just that way when i took that pic ages ago







)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Okay going to completely rework my fan positions, especially since i now have the specs for all my fans, and i would like to ask something. should i keep the fan i pointed towards with red there or should i remove it ? Something to bare in mind is that I might not have a fan in the front on the noctua next time:
> 
> 
> 
> (also the Noctua cooler ain't backwards anymore, it was just that way when i took that pic ages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well, although Sony Vegas does support CUDA there are some complications with it which i am working on at the moment.

A couple of minutes ago when i was rendering, it suddenly crashes after only 5 minutes of rendering... IDK what happened but its CUDA related. It doesn't happen on Nvidia cards alone but also on AMD cards.. I am installing CUDA 8.0 toolkit and hopefully it will fix some things. I will keep you updated if you like


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, although Sony Vegas does support CUDA there are some complications with it which i am working on at the moment.
> 
> A couple of minutes ago when i was rendering, it suddenly crashes after only 5 minutes of rendering... IDK what happened but its CUDA related. It doesn't happen on Nvidia cards alone but also on AMD cards.. I am installing CUDA 8.0 toolkit and hopefully it will fix some things. I will keep you updated if you like


Thank you, definitely want to hear how it works out.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My IBT temps?
> 
> You can look at the pics in my sig rig for ideas about air flow. Basically more is better. I rate your D15 as the 3rd best air cooler because it has the 3rd most powerful fans behind the Silverstone HE01 and the Thermalright Silver Arrow SBE/IBE Extreme. Fitting it with Thermalright ty-143 fans might make it the best.
> 
> How do you like that Deepcool Tesseract case? I bought one for a rig I'm putting together for my nephew. It will have my dud 8370 and the dud Phanteks 14PE cooler so I'm not expecting much more than 4.6 ghz out of it.


I found a good deal on Ebay on some TY-147A's, which I understand are quite similar to the ty-143's.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thermalright-140-mm-PC-Computer-Fan-CPU-cooler-Intel-AMD-360-Watts-tr-ty147a-/201507847891?hash=item2eeacdbed3:g:XBcAAOSwpDdVcJZQ


----------



## Johan45

Now this is a fan http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Delta-TFC1212DE-120mm-12cm-PWM-252CFM-12038-DC-12V-cooling-fans-/171925731143?hash=item2807927747%3Ag%3A5KAAAOxycD9TRPen


----------



## mus1mus

And a very heavy one!

I kept skipping these on street finds!


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now this is a fan http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Delta-TFC1212DE-120mm-12cm-PWM-252CFM-12038-DC-12V-cooling-fans-/171925731143?hash=item2807927747%3Ag%3A5KAAAOxycD9TRPen


lol. I should have just gotten a couple of these for my Evo and skipped my new cooler.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> lol. I should have just gotten a couple of these for my Evo and skipped my new cooler.


That fan will destroy the EVO.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That fan will destroy the EVO.


Two of them running full blast might snap the heat pipes


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Now this is a fan http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Delta-TFC1212DE-120mm-12cm-PWM-252CFM-12038-DC-12V-cooling-fans-/171925731143?hash=item2807927747%3Ag%3A5KAAAOxycD9TRPen


No it isn't, This is a FAN


----------



## DR4G00N

Put a cone shaped 120mm to 92mm adapter onto it and prepare for take off.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, these fans are no joke, they can seriously injure you..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, these fans are no joke, they can seriously injure you..


That's why I had them bookmarked. I needed replacements after almost taking my thumb off in one.








I'm just lucky the blades break off


----------



## strike105x

There's one more thing i want to ask, is 1.4v to much voltage for CPU-NB ?


----------



## miklkit

Lots to chat bout.









There is a 13.6 bios out for the GD80? I gotta reinstall mine now and update. As near as I can tell mine is on 13.5. When Click bios II does that I uninstall it using Iobit Uninstaller as that has a powerful scan feature that also cleans out the registry, then reinstall it.

Cssorkinman and I are at opposite ends of the spectrum with the GD80. He uses the older bios ( which I think OCs better ) and Control Center while I went with the newer bios and CBII. I'm not sure, but methinks one can set the ram higher than 1866. I set mine there and then used a little FSB to get it to 1986 or so.

Only a TY143 is a TY143. The TY147 is a low power version. But the TY143 is THE UGLIEST FAN EVER.

You have a Phanteks 14PE? How do you like it? I ask because I got one and ran it for 6 months. Put TY143s on it. And it ran hotter than the other coolers I have. The boys in the air cooled forum got all insulted and claim I got a defective one. I think it has a weak mounting system and restrictive finning that reduces air flow.

I got one of these bad boys. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014

Installed it in the back and it overpowered all the other fans plus it was very loud. Removed it and cut out the back of the case. Later I placed it in the front on top of the optical drive and it was pretty quiet there!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> There's one more thing i want to ask, is 1.4v to much voltage for CPU-NB ?


Yes. You're probably doing something pretty bad with your OC or it's simply the chip that sucks. 1.25 is enough for 2600 CPU-NB.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. You're probably doing something pretty bad with your OC or it's simply the chip that sucks. 1.25 is enough for 2600 CPU-NB.


I'm not that high, but was just wondering how high can i go if the need arises, I'm at 2500mhz on my ram, that's why i was asking







. Although atm I do have it at 1.35v which is overkill.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What I would do, if you have tried click bios and it went a bit wonky would be to power down , clear cmos, remove the battery for at least 10 minutes , replace battery , clear cmos again and start over.
> 
> Not really a big deal about the memory divider tbh - just bump up the fsb . I'd keep ht link speeds between 2400 and 2600 MHz and get the NB as fast as you can operate it stabily. I've actually gotten much higher nb speeds from the gd80 than the chvz.
> 
> What worked best for me on the bios I am using ( 11.7) and leave everything to auto in bios except ram voltage and timings. Disabled all power savings features in bios ( and turbo) then use control center to flesh out the overclock. I would then choose to put it to sleep rather than turn it off, that way you don't have to- re-enter the values in the software overclock. The next time you hit the power button it immediately jumps to life - 0 waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once you are happy with your overclock , save the settings in control center or simply write them down - go back to bios ( not click bios) and enable CNQ , boot the machine then re-enter the desired values in control center. It should behave in this manner if you've managed to do things the way I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how your bios will react to my method so take with a grain of salt.


I tried raising FSB in BIOS first, mind you I never OC'd with FSB.. I set every clock to near stock and upped the voltage just to be safe.. It froze on boot. I then tried your method but after applying the settings and rebooting the app wouldn't launch anymore.. Weird..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Lots to chat bout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 13.6 bios out for the GD80? I gotta reinstall mine now and update. As near as I can tell mine is on 13.5. When Click bios II does that I uninstall it using Iobit Uninstaller as that has a powerful scan feature that also cleans out the registry, then reinstall it.
> 
> Cssorkinman and I are at opposite ends of the spectrum with the GD80. He uses the older bios ( which I think OCs better ) and Control Center while I went with the newer bios and CBII. I'm not sure, but methinks one can set the ram higher than 1866. I set mine there and then used a little FSB to get it to 1986 or so.
> 
> Only a TY143 is a TY143. The TY147 is a low power version. But the TY143 is THE UGLIEST FAN EVER.
> 
> You have a Phanteks 14PE? How do you like it? I ask because I got one and ran it for 6 months. Put TY143s on it. And it ran hotter than the other coolers I have. The boys in the air cooled forum got all insulted and claim I got a defective one. I think it has a weak mounting system and restrictive finning that reduces air flow.
> 
> I got one of these bad boys. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014
> 
> Installed it in the back and it overpowered all the other fans plus it was very loud. Removed it and cut out the back of the case. Later I placed it in the front on top of the optical drive and it was pretty quiet there!


Yeah since somewhere in 2015. The bios before it was released in 2013 so that's probably why you missed it. What causes the PC to lock up upon upping the FSB? I did increase voltages..


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Lots to chat bout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 13.6 bios out for the GD80? I gotta reinstall mine now and update. As near as I can tell mine is on 13.5. When Click bios II does that I uninstall it using Iobit Uninstaller as that has a powerful scan feature that also cleans out the registry, then reinstall it.
> 
> Cssorkinman and I are at opposite ends of the spectrum with the GD80. He uses the older bios ( which I think OCs better ) and Control Center while I went with the newer bios and CBII. I'm not sure, but methinks one can set the ram higher than 1866. I set mine there and then used a little FSB to get it to 1986 or so.
> 
> Only a TY143 is a TY143. The TY147 is a low power version. But the TY143 is THE UGLIEST FAN EVER.
> 
> You have a Phanteks 14PE? How do you like it? I ask because I got one and ran it for 6 months. Put TY143s on it. And it ran hotter than the other coolers I have. The boys in the air cooled forum got all insulted and claim I got a defective one. I think it has a weak mounting system and restrictive finning that reduces air flow.
> 
> I got one of these bad boys. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014
> 
> Installed it in the back and it overpowered all the other fans plus it was very loud. Removed it and cut out the back of the case. Later I placed it in the front on top of the optical drive and it was pretty quiet there!


My only comparison with my setup is my hyper 212 Evo, so I can't give it a just comparison. It cools well and is quiet for my purposes. Unfortunately, I can't really challenge it with my setup. I have only given the CPU in excess of 1.55 vcore once and dont plan to again. My CPU and VRMs hit about 60C at 1.55vc, various other voltags bumped up, and 4.76 GHz with the 14PE. It doesn't seem flimsy to me at all with the AMD bracket; the whole thing feels like high quality to me (confirmaion bias noted.)


----------



## bigdayve

Those Silverstone fans on Newegg look nice. They come with quite a few accessories too.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yes. You're probably doing something pretty bad with your OC or it's simply the chip that sucks. *1.25 is enough for 2600 CPU-NB*.


No it isn't.. i need 1.35 v in order to maintain my 4.8 GHz CPU, 2400 MHz 16 GB kit at 2600 MHz CPU/NB. It differs per system.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I'm not that high, but was just wondering how high can i go if the need arises, I'm at 2500mhz on my ram, that's why i was asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although atm I do have it at 1.35v which is overkill.


Not too many chips can do over 2600MHz on the CPU NB. But you need to raise it at least slightly above your RAM Clock for best results.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not too many chips can do over 2600MHz on the CPU NB. But you need to raise it at least slightly above your RAM Clock for best results.


My ram is at 2538 mhz and my cpu-nb and ht link at 2618 mhz, I wanted 2700 but the next step is over 2800, so I settled on 2618.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> My ram is at 2538 mhz and my cpu-nb and ht link at 2618 mhz, I wanted 2700 but the next step is over 2800, so I settled on 2618.


Do the FSB + Multi Combo to raise your CPU-NB slightly. Just note of the clocks that attach to the FSB or Base Clock especially the RAM. There are kits that limit the achievable FSB on a system. I tend to do mine on Standard RAM clocks for easy tuning.

Speaking of RAM, look what I dialed in today.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What I would do, if you have tried click bios and it went a bit wonky would be to power down , clear cmos, remove the battery for at least 10 minutes , replace battery , clear cmos again and start over.
> 
> Not really a big deal about the memory divider tbh - just bump up the fsb . I'd keep ht link speeds between 2400 and 2600 MHz and get the NB as fast as you can operate it stabily. I've actually gotten much higher nb speeds from the gd80 than the chvz.
> 
> What worked best for me on the bios I am using ( 11.7) and leave everything to auto in bios except ram voltage and timings. Disabled all power savings features in bios ( and turbo) then use control center to flesh out the overclock. I would then choose to put it to sleep rather than turn it off, that way you don't have to- re-enter the values in the software overclock. The next time you hit the power button it immediately jumps to life - 0 waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once you are happy with your overclock , save the settings in control center or simply write them down - go back to bios ( not click bios) and enable CNQ , boot the machine then re-enter the desired values in control center. It should behave in this manner if you've managed to do things the way I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how your bios will react to my method so take with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried raising FSB in BIOS first, mind you I never OC'd with FSB.. I set every clock to near stock and upped the voltage just to be safe.. It froze on boot. I then tried your method but after applying the settings and rebooting the app wouldn't launch anymore.. Weird..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Lots to chat bout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a 13.6 bios out for the GD80? I gotta reinstall mine now and update. As near as I can tell mine is on 13.5. When Click bios II does that I uninstall it using Iobit Uninstaller as that has a powerful scan feature that also cleans out the registry, then reinstall it.
> 
> Cssorkinman and I are at opposite ends of the spectrum with the GD80. He uses the older bios ( which I think OCs better ) and Control Center while I went with the newer bios and CBII. I'm not sure, but methinks one can set the ram higher than 1866. I set mine there and then used a little FSB to get it to 1986 or so.
> 
> Only a TY143 is a TY143. The TY147 is a low power version. But the TY143 is THE UGLIEST FAN EVER.
> 
> You have a Phanteks 14PE? How do you like it? I ask because I got one and ran it for 6 months. Put TY143s on it. And it ran hotter than the other coolers I have. The boys in the air cooled forum got all insulted and claim I got a defective one. I think it has a weak mounting system and restrictive finning that reduces air flow.
> 
> I got one of these bad boys. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014
> 
> Installed it in the back and it overpowered all the other fans plus it was very loud. Removed it and cut out the back of the case. Later I placed it in the front on top of the optical drive and it was pretty quiet there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah since somewhere in 2015. The bios before it was released in 2013 so that's probably why you missed it. What causes the PC to lock up upon upping the FSB? I did increase voltages..
Click to expand...

In light of the odd behaviors, it might be a good idea to reflash the bios


----------



## miklkit

I wonder how much FSB he is giving it? I could never go past 214 and usually ran in the 204-209 range.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I wonder how much FSB he is giving it? I could never go past 214 and usually ran in the 204-209 range.


Oh that makes sense. I tried being stupid at 250-275. I saw other people doing 300 on an 8350..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I wonder how much FSB he is giving it? I could never go past 214 and usually ran in the 204-209 range.


Dependent to the RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Oh that makes sense. I tried being stupid at 250-275. I saw other people doing 300 on an 8350..


You need to know if your RAM accepts high FSB.

My TridentX hates over 240ish while maintaining it's rated frequency. Other kits I have accept up to 333.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dependent to the RAM.
> You need to know if your RAM accepts high FSB.
> 
> My TridentX hates over 240ish while maintaining it's rated frequency. Other kits I have accept up to 333.


There is more to it than just RAM not liking high FSB.. It can be the chip, board or a combination of several factors..

I know as a fact that Gigabyte boards have a so called multiplier dead spot, which means that if you hit x12 or x25 or something it become unstable and has nothing to do with RAM but with the board.. I can run at 257 FSB which i ran before at 5 GHz with my previous RAM kit but now with 16 GB its too hard for the IMC to cope with..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is more to it than just RAM not liking high FSB.. It can be the chip, board or a combination of several factors..
> 
> I know as a fact that Gigabyte boards have a so called multiplier dead spot, which means that if you hit x12 or x25 or something it become unstable and has nothing to do with RAM but with the board.. I can run at 257 FSB which i ran before at 5 GHz with my previous RAM kit but now with 16 GB its too hard for the IMC to cope with..


lol. When all else is kept constant, and only the RAM was changed, what will you say? lol

That's coming from hmmm








http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome/500_50#post_25468614


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dependent to the RAM.
> You need to know if your RAM accepts high FSB.
> 
> My TridentX hates over 240ish while maintaining it's rated frequency. Other kits I have accept up to 333.


He got HyperX 1866 kit in his PC. I'm gonna fiddle some more with it tomorrow..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> There's one more thing i want to ask, is 1.4v to much voltage for CPU-NB ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You're probably doing something pretty bad with your OC or it's simply the chip that sucks. 1.25 is enough for 2600 CPU-NB.
Click to expand...

Not with 4 banks populated running at 2000+ MHz CL9. I need 1.35V at least keep 2600+ stable. :sadsmile:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I wonder how much FSB he is giving it? I could never go past 214 and usually ran in the 204-209 range.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that makes sense. I tried being stupid at 250-275. I saw other people doing 300 on an 8350..
Click to expand...

What is the exact ram kit that you have?

With FX on the GD 80 with my early bios, up to 250 on the fsb was pretty easy beyond that you have to start messing with a lot of different settings. On phenom however, it would hit 300 + pretty easy.

2133 is probably the best target for ram frequency on the GD 80, and clock the crap out of the cpu/nb lol ( i think I had mine at 2900 on the fx when benching ).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not with 4 banks populated running at 2000+ MHz CL9. I need 1.35V at least keep 2600+ stable. :sadsmile:


That is probable. However, I have used a 32GB kit on the CHVFZ no issues with 2700+ CPU-NB.

Still, I know the CHVFZ is pumping the chip more than I'd wanted to anyway.


----------



## miklkit

Man I have GOT to reinstall the GD80 now. My memory says its bios doesn't go past 230-240 or so. Using the same ram that can't go past 214 on it the Sabertooth runs it at 251.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Man I have GOT to reinstall the GD80 now. My memory says its bios doesn't go past 230-240 or so. Using the same ram that can't go past 214 on it the Sabertooth runs it at 251.


http://hwbot.org/submission/2342262_knifemind_reference_clock_990fxa_gd80_368.02_mhz

The funny thing is, when you go past 300, it unlocks higher cpu voltage on the bios I'm using. As I said before though, it's very hard to get past 250 with FX on this board.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do the FSB + Multi Combo to raise your CPU-NB slightly. Just note of the clocks that attach to the FSB or Base Clock especially the RAM. There are kits that limit the achievable FSB on a system. I tend to do mine on Standard RAM clocks for easy tuning.
> 
> Speaking of RAM, look what I dialed in today.


Yup, with fsb i got there ^^, although now I'm just experimenting, till the last fan gets here.

So, I rearranged fans increased a bit the exhaust as well, and gave up the DVD drive for airflow, about +10c in temps, should be better when that fan gets here for exhaust.

Btw guys, so can i go to 1.4v on CPU-NB or is it to much ?







.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yup, with fsb i got there ^^, although now I'm just experimenting, till the last fan gets here.
> 
> So, I rearranged fans increased a bit the exhaust as well, and gave up the DVD drive for airflow, about +10c in temps, should be better when that fan gets here for exhaust.
> 
> *Btw guys, so can i go to 1.4v on CPU-NB or is it to much ?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did, but that was only on the Sabertooth and Formula, with their beefy heatsinks and tough as nails VRMs. I found it helped keep vCore in check for a higher clockspeed with FSB overclocking.

I've actually almost hit 1.5 on it before (keep it =<1.45 now) when I blocked my NB/VRM on the Formula.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol. When all else is kept constant, and only the RAM was changed, what will you say? lol
> 
> That's coming from hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome/500_50#post_25468614


Plz, reread what i said... it seems that you didn't understand my point. OR you can go in the Gigabyte thread and look for yourself about these multiplier dead spots.

Its not only Gigabyte though, it seems that my Sabertooth R2.0 also had dead spots. I could run 257 FSB, which took me to 23xx MHz RAM but i couldn't run 2400 on multi alone.. So there, that is what i mean with dead spots on multiplier.


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Plz, reread what i said... it seems that you didn't understand my point. OR you can go in the Gigabyte thread and look for yourself about these multiplier dead spots.
> 
> Its not only Gigabyte though, it seems that my Sabertooth R2.0 also had dead spots. I could run 257 FSB, which took me to 23xx MHz RAM but i couldn't run 2400 on multi alone.. So there, that is what i mean with dead spots on multiplier.


All boards, even on an individual basis from person to person have FSB deadspots. There's even a thread dedicated to finding them. I'm too lazy to try and find it right now though.









Anyways, I'm just backing you up. FSB overclocking takes *A LOT* of experimentation to find the perfect clock for your board, CPU, and RAM.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Plz, reread what i said... it seems that you didn't understand my point. OR you can go in the Gigabyte thread and look for yourself about these multiplier dead spots.
> 
> Its not only Gigabyte though, it seems that my Sabertooth R2.0 also had dead spots. I could run 257 FSB, which took me to 23xx MHz RAM but i couldn't run 2400 on multi alone.. So there, that is what i mean with dead spots on multiplier.


Well, you shouldve known that we are not talking about RAM Multi, nor the Motherboard. Regarding what's up on the line.

1. Your 2400 MHz RAM issue on the Gigabyte is not related to what you call "deadspot" it's you trying to do something the board does not support in the very first place!

2. I know from a lot of RAM kits I have had my hands on that most scale with FSB. Stability is another topic. But one kit stands out that don't want to deal with FSB no matter what you do. Even on a different platform!

3. RAM Multi (1) that is not available is not a deadspot. For crying out loud! You need to deal with the basics. If the kitty cannot run 2400MHz RAM on BCLK 200, it's not a freaking deadspot. It may be the RAM that is not supported as you are not even moving the FSB in the first place.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Not with 4 banks populated running at 2000+ MHz CL9. I need 1.35V at least keep 2600+ stable. :sadsmile:


on my 8320e i needed 1.4 on the killer board to maintain an 8gb (2 x 4)kit @ 2133 and cpu at 4.8 with 1.5v...and 2600 nb so i think it depends on a lot of things not just ram kit...the saber board with same settings only needed 1.32 to be stable with the same everything aside from board....if anyone remembers i was failing prime 95 but smashing 40 runs of ibt at very high...bumped cpu nb up to 1.4 passed everything i could throw at it


----------



## strike105x

If i have HT Link at 2752 Mhz do i need to up some mobo voltage ?


----------



## Johan45

Not likely, that only a slight increase over the 2600 stock.


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey all, I'm considering getting a 16GB (2 x 8GB) kit for my sig rig but I'm not sure it's worth it... Key being since I moved from custom loop to the Thermalright LGM I have lost about 300MHz on my OC. I know some loss is to be expected but I'm wondering if moving from 4 x 4GB sticks to 2 x 8GB sticks will be a little easier on the mem controller? Or is it not so much number of sticks so much as number of Gigglebytes? Input appreciated! Also, I don't OC my memory... I just want a kit that can run at 1866MHz... the 2400MHz 4 x 4GB kit I have now will only run at 1600MHz, I can't get it to run at 1866MHz to save my life.


----------



## tashcz

It will be better for your IMC, but we can never know for sure if it will change anything. You might get just the same clocks/voltages as you're getting right now and nothing can change, you can do better, you can't do worse if you have 4 DIMMs.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yup, with fsb i got there ^^, although now I'm just experimenting, till the last fan gets here.
> 
> So, I rearranged fans increased a bit the exhaust as well, and gave up the DVD drive for airflow, about +10c in temps, should be better when that fan gets here for exhaust.
> 
> Btw guys, so can i go to 1.4v on CPU-NB or is it to much ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


From AMD 

I ran my 8350 with a 2678MHz NB @1.4+ for over a year


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

FSB deadspots on AM 3 AM 3+ - I think it's a bit misunderstood - it's been my experience that it's simply the motherboard reaching a place where " auto " settings can no longer adapt to the higher bus speed well enough to provide stability - think tertiary timings , drive strengths, voltages etc. Keep pushing the fsb up and eventually the bios will recognize " holy crap ,this fellow wants me to run more than 280 mhz on the FSB , I better loosen this - bump that and voila - stablity returns at a speed just above the threshold where "adaption" happens.

MSI's FX 790 GD - 70 has a dial that adjusts fsb , it also has a feature in the bios called " Set Max fsb" , when enabled, it will post several times , making adjustments along the way until it finds it's ultimate stable clock for the fsb. This is a WONDERFUL tool for figuring out how to get better fsb overclocks on that platform. I would compare what it would change against what I had for manual settings and in the process - learn. The absolute best ram for getting the highest bus speeds was an oddball set of 2x1GB OCZ rated at 7-7-7-20 at 1800 mhz at _1.95 volts_! The thing would get bus speeds from 360 to a maximum of 376 when paired with that stuff = automatically.... I was amazed.
- similar to this stuff https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227254

Now the "deadspots " appear much more often on AM3+ from my experience, I think that is due to the huge range of frequency's , timings, and voltages that DDR3 has been offered in and it makes it very hard for the motherboard to be as forgiving in its " auto" settings compared to the limited capability's of the earlier AM3 chips etc.

GD -80 really doesn't seem to need voltage adjustments for the cpu/nb , with ram running up to 2200mhz and up to 2900 mhz on the nb itself, but from what i've seen, it tends to set the tertiary timings etc to much more forgiving values than say my CHV-Z does when left to it's various auto settings. It's possible to present a good argument for doing this as a high nb speed with cl 9 ram running at 2200 without bumping up the NB voltage would allow for slightly higher cpu clocks ( thermal advantages) that might make up for the higher performance settings the CHV-Z tries to operate my 2400 mhz ram at while sacrificing some NB frequency in the process.

Take all of this with a grain of salt however, when it comes right down to it, I'm just an old farmer , stuck living in town, looking for something to occupy my free time.
This is simply where my experimenting has led me, if I'm totally off base, please let me know and if you would kindly explain why- that would be much appreciated.

Hmm had some more stuff i was going to talk about, but the wall of text is already...... ( waaaaait for it ) HUUUUUUUUGE!


----------



## tashcz

I might be offtopic here, but could SpeedFan with 3 set fan speed controllers cause micro stutter/frame loss in games? Something weird is happening to my GTA V, it seems like my eyes are either tripping or something is happening, but sometimes it does stutter for like 0.3-0.5 secs so I can notice it. I thoght 8 cores wouldn't mind running SpeedFan in the background.


----------



## hurricane28

My CPU died yesterday... wasnt doing anything extreme just trying to get 5GHz stable.. nothing was getting too hot and voltage never exceeded 1.55 v during stresstesting. I returned to my saved 4.8 Ghz profile and the pc booted but after 5 minutes the pc shutdown and whenever i try to start it it wont go though post and the LED on my board is stuck at CPU which means thst there is a problem with CPU.. i reset cmos, pulled the CPU out of the socket and cleaned it, put new tim on it and booted again and same result... its dead..

now, i need to buy new one but which one is the best? I mean, i would oike to have a good clocker and heard some good things about 8370e and other e chips thst they are binned better and have less voltage leakage so clock higher. Does it really matter if i buy 8350 or an e serie chip like the 8370e when overclocking?


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My CPU died yesterday... wasnt doing anything extreme just trying to get 5GHz stable.. nothing was getting too hot and voltage never exceeded 1.55 v during stresstesting. I returned to my saved 4.8 Ghz profile and the pc booted but after 5 minutes the pc shutdown and whenever i try to start it it wont go though post and the LED on my board is stuck at CPU which means thst there is a problem with CPU.. i reset cmos, pulled the CPU out of the socket and cleaned it, put new tim on it and booted again and same result... its dead..
> 
> now, i need to buy new one but which one is the best? I mean, i would oike to have a good clocker and heard some good things about 8370e and other e chips thst they are binned better and have less voltage leakage so clock higher. Does it really matter if i buy 8350 or an e serie chip like the 8370e when overclocking?


To me it happens often when the system crashes, I handle it by turning off the PSU remove the battery and memory leave so 15min again everything back in place and it works and sometimes it does not work then I again repeat the process until it work.


----------



## strike105x

Went and created a pretty OP airflow, exhaust was strong, intake was strong,think of it like this, it was so strong that my Christmas tree decorations where noticeably wobbling due to the currents created in the room by the airflow.... but while temps where better they didn't seem that much better, so...

A. The Noctua isn't doing something right, and i lucked out with it, (i did notice that the milling on the part that makes contact with the CPU aint that great)

B. I have a very hot chip. And some things do seem wierd but some more tests are needed.

For starters gonna grab some artic silver 5 paste today cause im out, and going to mount the hyper 212+ CM cooler to see what temps i have.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What is the exact ram kit that you have?
> 
> With FX on the GD 80 with my early bios, up to 250 on the fsb was pretty easy beyond that you have to start messing with a lot of different settings. On phenom however, it would hit 300 + pretty easy.
> 
> 2133 is probably the best target for ram frequency on the GD 80, and clock the crap out of the cpu/nb lol ( i think I had mine at 2900 on the fx when benching ).


I'll check this afternoon. I think it's some HyperX 1866 kit 2x4GB. Lemme check the exact name later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is probable. However, I have used a 32GB kit on the CHVFZ no issues with 2700+ CPU-NB.
> 
> Still, I know the CHVFZ is pumping the chip more than I'd wanted to anyway.


The CHVFZ was a crazy good board. Got my 8320 to 5 GHz rather easily.. Took some tweaking but especially comparing it to the msi.. Man.. I miss it XD


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My CPU died yesterday... wasnt doing anything extreme just trying to get 5GHz stable.. nothing was getting too hot and voltage never exceeded 1.55 v during stresstesting. I returned to my saved 4.8 Ghz profile and the pc booted but after 5 minutes the pc shutdown and whenever i try to start it it wont go though post and the LED on my board is stuck at CPU which means thst there is a problem with CPU.. i reset cmos, pulled the CPU out of the socket and cleaned it, put new tim on it and booted again and same result... its dead..
> 
> now, i need to buy new one but which one is the best? I mean, i would oike to have a good clocker and heard some good things about 8370e and other e chips thst they are binned better and have less voltage leakage so clock higher. Does it really matter if i buy 8350 or an e serie chip like the 8370e when overclocking?


RIP for the CPU. I guess time and high voltages eventually took their toll. RIP. Jayz2Cents first, now you....See why i was keeping an 8300 for spare? You never know...One day a mosfet may pop and poof, no CPU too...

On another note, i confirmed that the Gigabyte 970 UD3P BIOS is beyond crap. I installed the 8300 that i keep as spare and in fact, the only way to either undervolt or overclock while keeping Cool N Quiet is through offset. Which becomes particularly irritating in case of overclock, because you start at 1.16v and you need quite a bit of positive offset, which is applied to ALL P-States. I may as well change my name to overvolter.

On the other hand, undervolting is a bit crazy too, because all negative offsets are applied again everywhere and it's rather heavy handed. However, i did some undervolting at stock. Offset -0.0125v with stock voltage 1.1625v and LLC Auto. Since math and Gigabyte were never good friends, this gives 1.11v at 3.3Ghz and 0.840v at 1.4Ghz (lowest P-State).



^ Now that's an encouraging undervolting, but i am afraid to go further down, out of fear of destabilizing the rest of P-States. At any rate, this Gigabyte model is the first and LAST that i buy, until i read that they decided to hire some REAL software programmers. As matters stand now, on the 3 Gigabyte UD3P boards i have, i can only go to 4Ghz with the 8320. With the 8300 i can't and can only go with Asrock 970 Extreme3s that i have. Which is a bit ironic.

Anyway, i decided that I will put my 8300 on my secondary rig and will only buy another 8300 if i see it at some ridiculour price, like 50 EUR. Because right now, i don't feel it's worth to put any more money into this crazy motherboard mess. If i have a CPU fail, i will probably do a quick and dirty Zen build with a cheap quad instead and call it a day. Unless Zen is castrated in Win7, at which point i may as well get another 8300. I will migrate the 6300 to my "weekend retrogaming" rig, where i currently have an Athlon 640 + GTX750Ti.

P.S.: I thought LLC low was the cause of IBT AVX failing at the end of 10th round. Turns out, that it's a crap shoot and it can still fail with the 8300 too, despite LLC auto. Sometimes it passes, sometimes it fails. NON AVX always passes. At this point, i don't even care anymore.


----------



## Alastair

Can someone please help me explain CPU bottle-necking to this guy! He seems to think the only way around a CPU bottleneck is to have a 7700K at 5GHz cause "cycles". I fear I do not fully understand the subject to explain to him. But claims my CPU is a bottleneck because his 7970's get the same FPS as me but he is running 2560x1080 to my 2560x1440.


Spoiler: Like really?









150fps in BF4 on my usual 2560x1440 settings. I do seem to hit a bottleneck if I lower the settings substantially because I cannot exceed 200 fps. (Unless BF4 has a built in FPS limiter?)


----------



## cssorkinman

200 fps cap in BF 4 and BF 1 sp or mp in my experience - in default configuration, but I've seen people get around it somehow.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 200 fps cap in BF 4 and BF 1 sp or mp in my experience - in default configuration, but I've seen people get around it somehow.


I am looking now. But I am right in saying looking at CPU load vs. GPU load can and will identify a bottleneck?


----------



## Johan45

You know me I'm no AMD hater but FX is a bottle neck. Even more so with multiple cards. I don't have a lot of examples but this one is 2x980ti running Vantage. 5960x VS FX-8370 and the cards had a 50MHz advantage with the FX. The 5960x scored almost 50% higher in the GFX portion of the bench. This is an older benchmark at low resolution. The only place FX can make up ground is when most of the work falls to the GPU in high quality/resolutions. I'm a bencher and never do 3D on AMD unless it's needed for a competition.

FX-8370



5960x


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am looking now. But I am right in saying looking at CPU load vs. GPU load can and will identify a bottleneck?


Gpu load yes, CPU load not necessarily. If a game is limited by one main thread (like f.e. Arma) you wouldn't see much load on the CPU, but as long as the GPU load is not pegged you can safely assume that you're CPU limited....I think.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You know me I'm no AMD hater but FX is a bottle neck. Even more so with multiple cards. I don't have a lot of examples but this one is 2x980ti running Vantage. 5960x VS FX-8370 and the cards had a 50MHz advantage with the FX. The 5960x scored almost 50% higher in the GFX portion of the bench. This is an older benchmark at low resolution. The only place FX can make up ground is when most of the work falls to the GPU in high quality/resolutions. I'm a bencher and never do 3D on AMD unless it's needed for a competition.
> 
> FX-8370
> 
> 
> 
> 5960x


I can agree when it comes to 3D mark. 3D mark weighs its scores heavily on the physics and combined results. However I would stress that isnt the fault of the FX being a bottleneck 1. The other thing is when it comes to Futuremark benches they nerf the FX to only use 4 cores when we KNOW it has 8 physical cores. I bet you now the FX would look far better in 3D mark if it was allowed to use all 8 cores. I have not experienced any bottlenecking except in 2 or 3 games I play that are all CPU depentand. the list. 1. CS:GO, Dota 2, Planetside 2. Otherwise. There is no bottleneck. I get very comparable performance to a friends 2x Fury X 4790K rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am looking now. But I am right in saying looking at CPU load vs. GPU load can and will identify a bottleneck?
> 
> 
> 
> Gpu load yes, CPU load not necessarily. If a game is limited by one main thread (like f.e. Arma) you wouldn't see much load on the CPU, but as long as the GPU load is not pegged you can safely assume that you're CPU limited....I think.
Click to expand...

Afterburner and even Task manager have per core/thread monitoring.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 200 fps cap in BF 4 and BF 1 sp or mp in my experience - in default configuration, but I've seen people get around it somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking now. But I am right in saying looking at CPU load vs. GPU load can and will identify a bottleneck?
Click to expand...

I didn't take the time to read through the conversation ( at work) but the best way to identify it is by overclocking one part or the other independently and test for minimum fps.

It's so dependent on each situation it's hard to nail down sometimes. I've found that with my 4790K rig the cpu usage starts to drop once I get clockspeed above 4.8 ghz , my supposition is that in my very esoteric combination of cpu, ram , gpu, settings, and resolution - the amount cpu power it can generally make use of is 8 devil's canyon strength threads of that clockspeed.

At those settings the minimum fps is over 100 so the bottleneck regardless of where it lies isn't very meaningful for the vast majority of users.
Switch off HT and it will dip below 60 min fps fairly often.

In 64 player servers, I tested the FX 8 core rig with the fury on it at clockspeeds down to 2.4 ghz and that is about the very minimum needed to keep fps above the 60hz refresh rate of the monitor I use during gameplay, player deaths and respawns are lower however.
Need to repeat it on the same server same map a few times to be sure.


----------



## Johan45

I was speaking specifically to the GFX portion of the bench. ~70K for FX and 100K for Intel.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was speaking specifically to the GFX portion of the bench. ~70K for FX and 100K for Intel.


Im not sure how fair Vantage is in that regard. Doesnt it run at like a really low res by default. I can yes imagine vantage being a problem. But outside of the very few isolated instances there isn't a bottleneck And if there is one, it isn't particularly large.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was speaking specifically to the GFX portion of the bench. ~70K for FX and 100K for Intel.


Vantage at performance settings is really playing to FX's weakness as the resolution is so low. Trying to push multiple cards at those resolutions will further express it.

I've forgotten what the res is on P settings but is a world away from the settings people are gaming at today. The weird thing is , if you max out the graphics settings and are at higher resolutions, the FX can actually score some wins.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I can agree when it comes to 3D mark. 3D mark weighs its scores heavily on the physics and combined results. However I would stress that isnt the fault of the FX being a bottleneck 1. The other thing is when it comes to Futuremark benches they nerf the FX to only use 4 cores when we KNOW it has 8 physical cores. I bet you now the FX would look far better in 3D mark if it was allowed to use all 8 cores. I have not experienced any bottlenecking except in 2 or 3 games I play that are all CPU depentand. the list. 1. CS:GO, Dota 2, Planetside 2. Otherwise. There is no bottleneck. I get very comparable performance to a friends 2x Fury X 4790K rig.
> 
> 
> Afterburner and even Task manager have per core/thread monitoring.


While that is true, at least my installation of Windows does move threads around from core to core so fast that I can not tell the difference between 1 core @ 100% or 8 cores @ 25%.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was speaking specifically to the GFX portion of the bench. ~70K for FX and 100K for Intel.


GFX part of Vatage actually loves some high IPC CPUs. Clock the CPU well and you can see significant improvement on the minimums. Maximums, not really.


----------



## Johan45

Like I said I'm no hater, My HTPC is 9370=gtx 980 and I never have an issue gaming. I just know from experience that every benchmark out there score higher consistenly on Intel VS FX. I have only manage once with the Catzilla benchmark to see the opposite(2x GTX580.). I also feel the stronger the cards the more FX will fall behind in multi card setups.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Like I said I'm no hater, My HTPC is 9370=gtx 980 and I never have an issue gaming. I just know from experience that every benchmark out there score higher consistenly on Intel VS FX. I have only manage once with the Catzilla benchmark to see the opposite(2x GTX580.). I also feel the stronger the cards the more FX will fall behind in multi card setups.


Have you messed around with DX 12 benches much?


----------



## Johan45

Ashes and a few TimeSpy runs but not much yet. I do know it'll give the FX a bit of a boost http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-processors-and-directx-12/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Ashes and a few TimeSpy runs but not much yet. I do know it'll give the FX a bit of a boost http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-processors-and-directx-12/


Thanks for the link - I'll give it a good read when i get home from work.









Have you found that graphics scores will dip slightly in some benches going to DX12 ( high graphics settings and or res) due to part of the load that would be handled under DX 11 by the cpu shifting to the gpu? ( overall scores will be higher due to better cpu scores in the same bench )


----------



## tashcz

My GTX970 loses points in Passmark also for some reason. It test DX9, 10 and 11. With an OC'd 970 I'm at 9850pts, and thats under an average GTX970 which isn't OC'd. So in benchmarks, yeah, you might see bottlenecking from AMD, but in real world performance, things will be all around. Somewhere high IPC will win, somewhere those 8 cores.


----------



## Alastair

I have found I am competitive with Intel based systems in Time Spy.


----------



## cssorkinman

I appreciate all the input - not interested in going to win 10 until Ryzen . So I'm relying on others for info - thanks!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have found I am competitive with Intel based systems in Time Spy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate all the input - not interested in going to win 10 until Ryzen . So I'm relying on others for info - thanks!


Like I said I haven't done much with DX12 other than that review and this one run in TS with a Fury. How does the GFX compare to yours Alastair


----------



## Alastair

Guys I have no idea what the problem is.


I have tried the following. Stress testing CPU for stability. 30 runs = pass. Voltage settings have no effect on the BF4 error
Temps are good. You have seen 45ish on cards 55ish on cpu
Tried Mantle and DX11
Lowered my CPU overclock
Deleted and reinstalled BF4
Verified Files
Deleted and redownloaded all .exe files for BF4. User and config files.
Re-installed punk buster.
Run cards at stock.


----------



## Johan45

Driver corruption maybe. Clean and re-istall if you haven't


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I have found I am competitive with Intel based systems in Time Spy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate all the input - not interested in going to win 10 until Ryzen . So I'm relying on others for info - thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said I haven't done much with DX12 other than that review and this one run in TS with a Fury. How does the GFX compare to yours Alastair
Click to expand...

Double.


I loose quite handily to your CPU though. But I am not to far off the I5's and some mainstream I7's in CPU score.


----------



## Johan45

It does lokk like two cards scales pretty well in DX12


----------



## miklkit

Interesting comparison of a $1000 cpu and a $180 cpu.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> From AMD
> 
> I ran my 8350 with a 2678MHz NB @1.4+ for over a year
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Although late thanks for the info, couldn't reply this morning when i originally read it ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Went and created a pretty OP airflow, exhaust was strong, intake was strong,think of it like this, it was so strong that my Christmas tree decorations where noticeably wobbling due to the currents created in the room by the airflow.... but while temps where better they didn't seem that much better, so...
> 
> A. The Noctua isn't doing something right, and i lucked out with it, (i did notice that the milling on the part that makes contact with the CPU aint that great)
> 
> B. I have a very hot chip. And some things do seem wierd but some more tests are needed.
> 
> For starters gonna grab some artic silver 5 paste today cause im out, and going to mount the hyper 212+ CM cooler to see what temps i have.


Well i did my test, and it turns out that the Noctua NH-D15 is an amazing air cooler, same settings as before and using now the CM Hyper 212+ temps shoot up to 80c right from the start (80 c is where i stopped IBT considering how fast it went up i right from the first round, i suspect i would have easily hit 90c....), also this time around with my CM Hyper 212+, the airflow and cooling was even better then what i had before, so for sure that wasn't a drawback, considering that the NH-D15 and my airflow config managed to hault temps to 61c is nothing but an amazing job.

Conclusions: the reason my FX8300 ended up binned low on the pack is because two things from my tests:

1. creates a lot of heat
2. does not work well past 1.39v, and what i mean by this is that past 1.39v if i increase CPU v core, performance drops for the same speed, i need more then 1.39v for going to 4700 mhz and passing stability tests (i think it works at 1.44v or something, which is a big jump) but with each increase at the same speed i loose a bit of performance, which is really weird. Currently the max i seem to get out of it is 4.66Ghz at 1.39v, but i need to do more tests to see if its stable.
3. The Noctua NH-D15 is an amazing AIr Cooling solution, i am impressed.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> 2. does not work well past 1.39v, and what i mean by this is that past 1.39v if i increase CPU v core, performance drops for the same speed, i need more then 1.39v for going to 4700 mhz and passing stability tests (i think it works at 1.44v or something, which is a big jump) but with each increase at the same speed i loose a bit of performance, which is really weird. Currently the max i seem to get out of it is 4.66Ghz at 1.39v, but i need to do more tests to see if its stable.


Just throwing this out there,
my 9590 stock 4.7GHz has a CPU VID of 1.475v and this is lower than most others I've seen. If your 83xx can be stabilized at 4.7 with 1.44v on air I'd be very happy.

I wonder if the lack of performance you mention could be due to not being fully stable/optimized for said OC. As in voltage high enough for shorter/easier test but not enough to pass a good heavy test. I'm referring to watching the "Results" tab in IBT as an example. Sometimes you'll find temps already close to the edge and voltage higher than you'd like but by adding that last bump or two of voltage all of a sudden temps actually drop just a bit, so does the Vcore (under load) and you also notice that little added snap coming out of no where. This is known as "The Sweet Spot". It does exist


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just throwing this out there,
> my 9590 stock 4.7GHz has a CPU VID of 1.475v and this is lower than most others I've seen. If your 83xx can be stabilized at 4.7 with 1.44v on air I'd be very happy.
> 
> I wonder if the lack of performance you mention could be due to not being fully stable/optimized for said OC. As in voltage high enough for shorter/easier test but not enough to pass a good heavy test. I'm referring to watching the "Results" tab in IBT as an example. Sometimes you'll find temps already close to the edge and voltage higher than you'd like but by adding that last bump or two of voltage all of a sudden temps actually drop just a bit, so does the Vcore (under load) and you also notice that little added snap coming out of no where. This is known as "The Sweet Spot". It does exist


Thanks for that info, once i have my pc up and running i will test some more based on that piece of information, it gave me an idea.

Took down the CM hyper 212+, to found out that it even wasthe best application of thermal paste i have ever did in my life, its kind of sad that the perfect application was ruined like this for a test...

Now for a question, i put my noctua cooler back on, and some paste got out:



Edit: here is even a better pic:



It looks okay but considering its artic silver 5 should i reaply or can i leave it alone?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

you really should ditch that arctic silver 5 - its terrible stuff. suggest you get some gelid extreme or arctic mx-4. also dont apply so much - this is all thats needed - about the same as a small bb....


----------



## hurricane28

So i finally got it up and running again









It was indeed the CPU that died on me.

Now, i was testing again to reach 5 GHz but yet again it was a no go so far... It seems very hard for these chips to run at 5 GHz CPU, 2600 MHz CPU/NB and 16 GB 2400 MHz RAM. Not one CPU i tested managed to run it like this...

This is my batch number:



It does run a heck of a lot cooler than my dead chip though so thumbs up









I am sitting at 4.8 GHz again and its running like a champ so im good for now, have no intentions to blow up this CPU too just yet lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So i finally got it up and running again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed the CPU that died on me.
> 
> Now, i was testing again to reach 5 GHz but yet again it was a no go so far... It seems very hard for these chips to run at 5 GHz CPU, 2600 MHz CPU/NB and 16 GB 2400 MHz RAM. Not one CPU i tested managed to run it like this...
> 
> This is my batch number:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does run a heck of a lot cooler than my dead chip though so thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sitting at 4.8 GHz again and its running like a champ so im good for now, have no intentions to blow up this CPU too just yet lol.


so let me get this right lol..............you fry a chip trying to reach 5ghz and whats the first thing you do with a new one? you go right back to trying to get to 5ghz









you couldnt make this up


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> you really should ditch that arctic silver 5 - its terrible stuff. suggest you get some gelid extreme or arctic mx-4. also dont apply so much - this is all thats needed - about the same as a small bb....


From my experience that's _not_ quite enough - A drop the size of a pea is about right.
I'll also say since you have different coolers/blocks with different sized footprints as in CPU to cooler that varies you want enough to allow the max surface area of contact between the two, could be you'd need a bit more, maybe not quite so much based on the exact cooler or block but a pea sized drop is about right in any case.

There is nothing wrong with AS5, I've been using it for years with good results and that includes sub-zero benching.
Yes there are better TIMs out there but if you already have it, just use it.

I'll also say if you're constantly swapping CPUs out like I do AS5 Ceramique is probrably the best buy for it since each time you swap you have to reapply and that can eat up a tube before you know it. Cheap, you get alot of it in a tube and you don't have to use alot of it with each application - Perfect stuff for those that do alot of CPU swaps for benching.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> you really should ditch that arctic silver 5 - its terrible stuff. suggest you get some gelid extreme or arctic mx-4. also dont apply so much - this is all thats needed - about the same as a small bb....


I went a bit overboard witout wanting with the quantity, or rather I'm very used to applying it on the CM, where you need a bit more then with the nh-d15, but i did something right as temps are 5c better, vs the smaller pea last time, basically 57c vs 62c i had last time. As for paste while its a bit risque, i'm sorry but i prefer the artic silver 5.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

i have used as5 for a few years in my early inexperienced days - also used too much (pea size). it is messy, hard to clean up and afaik electrically conductive. having moved to other brands and alot of experimenting has led to my own conclusions and yes not all coolers disperse it in the same way. good coverage goes a long way but in my opinion too much effects your cooling potential negatively. considering the price of the cpu you are applying it to its worth the extra dollar even when swapping out cpu's sometimes 6-8 per session like i do. i suppose everyone has their individual preference - just offering my spin on things.


----------



## XRogerX

I remember those days with the TIM and hitting 5Ghz on the 8350 , wife has it now , shes very happy with it ,upgrade from the x4 955 lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> so let me get this right lol..............you fry a chip trying to reach 5ghz and whats the first thing you do with a new one? you go right back to trying to get to 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you couldnt make this up


LOL yeah.. BUT, it was short period of time.

Next time i try with 2400 MHz CPU/NB because 2600 MHz is simply too much for 5 GHz.

Can you hit 5 GHz? IF so, what voltage?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> i have used as5 for a few years in my early inexperienced days - also used too much (pea size). it is messy, hard to clean up and afaik electrically conductive. having moved to other brands and alot of experimenting has led to my own conclusions and yes not all coolers disperse it in the same way. good coverage goes a long way but in my opinion too much effects your cooling potential negatively. considering the price of the cpu you are applying it to its worth the extra dollar even when swapping out cpu's sometimes 6-8 per session like i do. i suppose everyone has their individual preference - just offering my spin on things.


I'm sorry I didn't meant it like that, as in I'm dismissing your comment or opinion, i was just saying that i prefer it compared to others as it ends up better in the long time and it has nice durability for long time usage (as in years). I wouldn't use it when i have to swap out a lot of cpus either, the cleaning alone would be a nightmare, and it was a nightmare for me to, i just find it a nice paste with nice usage for long periods of time, while certainly not something to use for a lot of swapping. While i may have different preferences I certainly appreciate different opinions and views, and even if i do keep on with the as i do appreciate the feedback.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

great to see you straight back into it with a new cpu and no fear hurricane. clock on


----------



## bbowseroctacore

sorry strike105x that comment was for kryton - i havent learnt to use qoutes as yet. not trying to offend anyone - just trying to help.


----------



## strike105x

^Np, non taken, for the same reason went explaining there as well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Just throwing this out there,
> my 9590 stock 4.7GHz has a CPU VID of 1.475v and this is lower than most others I've seen. If your 83xx can be stabilized at 4.7 with 1.44v on air I'd be very happy.
> 
> I wonder if the lack of performance you mention could be due to not being fully stable/optimized for said OC. As in voltage high enough for shorter/easier test but not enough to pass a good heavy test. I'm referring to watching the "Results" tab in IBT as an example. Sometimes you'll find temps already close to the edge and voltage higher than you'd like but by adding that last bump or two of voltage all of a sudden temps actually drop just a bit, so does the Vcore (under load) and you also notice that little added snap coming out of no where. This is known as "The Sweet Spot". It does exist


I think i found that sweetspot you where mentioning at 1.431v, but temps on the cpu can get up to 69c with ibt avx very high settings, going to see how it holds up in x264 stresstest and if its still that high i will dial down.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL yeah.. BUT, it was short period of time.
> 
> Next time i try with 2400 MHz CPU/NB because 2600 MHz is simply too much for 5 GHz.
> 
> Can you hit 5 GHz? IF so, what voltage?


on my old 8350 i was @ 5ghz ibt stable around 1.56v, i ran games on it at 1.5volts

not tried getting to 5 on this 8370 chip yet


----------



## hurricane28

Seems nice.

It looks like the good clockers are over the seas.. i had 3 CPU's an none of them was able to achieve 5 GHz... I guess i have to order one from the states or something..

I also recalled someone saying that CPU's get better over time, well i just proofed them wrong, this chip clocks nearly the same as my dead one...

Its not that i am not happy but the knowing that most of the majority can achieve 5 GHz fairly easy and none of us is able to duplicate that.. My friends 8370 clocks also the same as my 8350..


----------



## mus1mus

Most 8370? Most of the people (experienced and with the right cooling) here maybe. Still does not guarantee 5GHz. You know that.


----------



## XRogerX

well here my 1st attempt of overclocking the 8350 a few months Back

http://hwbot.org/submission/3095354_xrogerx_hwbot_prime_fx_8350_6622.27_pps


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Most 8370? Most of the people (experienced and with the right cooling) here maybe. Still does not guarantee 5GHz. You know that.


Well, i see a lot of people on this forum that can get it to 5 GHz fairly easy and i wonder why, is it me doing something wrong or is it really up to the silicon lottery.. I just want to know why i cannot achieve 5 GHz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i see a lot of people on this forum that can get it to 5 GHz fairly easy and i wonder why, is it me doing something wrong or is it really up to the silicon lottery.. I just want to know why i cannot achieve 5 GHz.


Cooling in check? These new chips seem to be running quite hotter on same cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i see a lot of people on this forum that can get it to 5 GHz fairly easy and i wonder why, is it me doing something wrong or is it really up to the silicon lottery.. I just want to know why i cannot achieve 5 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling in check? These new chips seem to be running quite hotter on same cooling.
Click to expand...

That gets people into trouble, the newer ones run clock up on less than the accepted maximum voltage, but create more heat at a given clockspeed / voltage . People see they have voltage headroom and push further into the danger zone for temps.

TBH 1.7 volts doesnt scare me on early Vishera's, 1.64 or so on the new ones is where I get skiddish and as for maximum temps - I still consider 60 C the max core temp I'm willing to push to for any length of time on any of them.
Just my opinion.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That gets people into trouble, the newer ones run clock up on less than the accepted maximum voltage, but create more heat at a given clockspeed / voltage . People see they have voltage headroom and push further into the danger zone for temps.
> 
> TBH 1.7 volts doesnt scare me on early Vishera's, 1.64 or so on the new ones is where I get skiddish and as for maximum temps - I still consider 60 C the max core temp I'm willing to push to for any length of time on any of them.
> Just my opinion.


Very true.

1.6 is a shutdown for me.


----------



## mus1mus

I haven't heard from @Sgt Bilko for a while btw. :hmm:


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't heard from @Sgt Bilko for a while btw. :hmm:


I'm N betting D he A has a new toy. lol


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm N betting D he A has a new toy. lol


Hahaha. Zen on his hands maybe?

He doesn't seem to hangout on Steam though.

Well, I hope all is well with him.

Edit: took me a while to read that!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm N betting D he A has a new toy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Zen on his hands maybe?
> 
> He doesn't seem to hangout on Steam though.
> 
> Well, I hope all is well with him.
> 
> Edit: took me a while to read that!
Click to expand...

I'm just speculating - but it would not surprise me . Seems's he is a little better connected to hardware manufacturers than I am.
I'm a bit amazed that there hasn't been more leaks about Zen, given the number of systems they had at CES .


----------



## Alastair

You guys remember the Timespy result I posted earlier. I just saw this from a friend of mine. 980ti and 4790K. I do not know what the clocks are on that though.


And mine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You guys remember the Timespy result I posted earlier. I just saw this from a friend of mine. 980ti and 4790K. I do not know what the clocks are on that though.
> 
> And mine


Stock 4790k vs FX at around 5 ghz would be my guess .


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You guys remember the Timespy result I posted earlier. I just saw this from a friend of mine. 980ti and 4790K. I do not know what the clocks are on that though.
> 
> And mine
> 
> 
> 
> Stock 4790k vs FX at around 5 ghz would be my guess .
Click to expand...

I reckon its still pretty impressive.
A friend of mine is selling his 3770K for a very tempting price. I am really having to resist. R2000. Thats cheaper than what I paid for my FX.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> You guys remember the Timespy result I posted earlier. I just saw this from a friend of mine. 980ti and 4790K. I do not know what the clocks are on that though.
> 
> And mine
> 
> 
> 
> Stock 4790k vs FX at around 5 ghz would be my guess .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I reckon its still pretty impressive.
> A friend of mine is selling his 3770K for a very tempting price. I am really having to resist. R2000. Thats cheaper than what I paid for my FX.
Click to expand...

Yes it is, considering futuremark generally dry humps Intel rigs whilst rearending anything AMD

3770K is arguably the most disappointing cpu I've ever owned. My 2600k would clock 400 mhz higher on half the cooling.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You know me I'm no AMD hater but FX is a bottle neck. Even more so with multiple cards. I don't have a lot of examples but this one is 2x980ti running Vantage. 5960x VS FX-8370 and the cards had a 50MHz advantage with the FX. The 5960x scored almost 50% higher in the GFX portion of the bench. This is an older benchmark at low resolution. The only place FX can make up ground is when most of the work falls to the GPU in high quality/resolutions. I'm a bencher and never do 3D on AMD unless it's needed for a competition.
> 
> FX-8370
> 
> 
> 
> 5960x


bottleneck in somethings yes, in others not so much

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11376717/fs/8602778

in other news, My mighty ChVfz has finally stumbled. mostly melted the 8pin power con. chip and the board are still alive but board needs servicing.

and i see no matter how long i'm gone for. some things never change


----------



## mus1mus

Here's my TX on Timespy.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1049462

The test is rather weak for the CPU so you can easily pump the OC. Sadly, my CPU taps out at 4.9 with only 1.35V. 5GHz just would not finish any test even at 1.5.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You know me I'm no AMD hater but FX is a bottle neck. Even more so with multiple cards. I don't have a lot of examples but this one is 2x980ti running Vantage. 5960x VS FX-8370 and the cards had a 50MHz advantage with the FX. The 5960x scored almost 50% higher in the GFX portion of the bench. This is an older benchmark at low resolution. The only place FX can make up ground is when most of the work falls to the GPU in high quality/resolutions. I'm a bencher and never do 3D on AMD unless it's needed for a competition.
> 
> FX-8370
> 
> 
> 
> 5960x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottleneck in somethings yes, in others not so much
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11376717/fs/8602778
> 
> in other news, My mighty ChVfz has finally stumbled. mostly melted the 8pin power con. chip and the board are still alive but board needs servicing.
> 
> and i see no matter how long i'm gone for. some things never change
Click to expand...

The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cooling in check? These new chips seem to be running quite hotter on same cooling.


Yes, temps are more than fine on this chip, as a matter a fact, this chip runs cooler than the dead one at the same voltage to be honest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cooling in check? These new chips seem to be running quite hotter on same cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That gets people into trouble, the newer ones run clock up on less than the accepted maximum voltage, but create more heat at a given clockspeed / voltage . People see they have voltage headroom and push further into the danger zone for temps.
> 
> TBH 1.7 volts doesnt scare me on early Vishera's, 1.64 or so on the new ones is where I get skiddish and as for maximum temps - I still consider 60 C the max core temp I'm willing to push to for any length of time on any of them.
> Just my opinion.


Strange that i see the opposite, i see lower temps than the previous chip during IBT AVX runs. It can also have to do with me using a different TIM, i went from Gelid Gc extreme to Cooler master master gel maker nano which is even better than Thermal grizzly kryonaut according to some users, its also much cheaper.

60 c is also my save max temp for long periods of time, as it leaves a little head room when ambient gets higher.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> bottleneck in somethings yes, in others not so much
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11376717/fs/8602778
> 
> in other news, My mighty ChVfz has finally stumbled. mostly melted the 8pin power con. chip and the board are still alive but board needs servicing.
> 
> *and i see no matter how long i'm gone for. some things never change*


is that a good thing lol

welcome back!


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> bottleneck in somethings yes, in others not so much
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11376717/fs/8602778
> 
> in other news, My mighty ChVfz has finally stumbled. mostly melted the 8pin power con. chip and the board are still alive but board needs servicing.
> 
> *and i see no matter how long i'm gone for. some things never change*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a good thing lol
> 
> welcome back!
Click to expand...

well its definitely a thing, wouldn't say good nor bad. Reliable expertise on one end and reliable faceplamery on the other.









Thanks for the Welcome back. and cursing that Zen wasn't ready when i needed to replace the FX but looks interesting none the less


----------



## hurricane28

Welcome back Flail, where have you been if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i see a lot of people on this forum that can get it to 5 GHz fairly easy and i wonder why, is it me doing something wrong or is it really up to the silicon lottery.. I just want to know why i cannot achieve 5 GHz.


The silicon lottery is a thing. I was happy to get to 4.8 with my 8350 as it felt like quite an achievement, then got a good 8370 and it went right up to 5. Nothing else was changed.

Then I got another 8370 and don't know what it would take to stabilize it at 5. 1.6v+?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Welcome back Flail, where have you been if you don't mind me asking?


still doing the minor music production stuff, gearing up for a more proper set up. mostly stepped away from the tech stuff. nothing really new until zen drops, still can't stand w10

so i've been focusing on the music side of my career been out for a few tours, working on some new products with a local company. just stuff to keep busy.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, temps are more than fine on this chip, as a matter a fact, this chip runs cooler than the dead one at the same voltage to be honest.
> 
> Strange that i see the opposite, i see lower temps than the previous chip during IBT AVX runs. It can also have to do with me using a different TIM, i went from Gelid Gc extreme to Cooler master master gel maker nano which is even better than Thermal grizzly kryonaut according to some users, its also much cheaper.
> 
> 60 c is also my save max temp for long periods of time, as it leaves a little head room when ambient gets higher.


I can see what he's talking about as mine is pretty new and runs very hot for 1.39v, but i guess that's part of luck as well, probably mine ended up so low classed (as an FX8300 chip) because of the heat output.

Sorry if i'm repeating myself but like i said i wanted to see just what was the NH-D15 capable of and if it was worth the money, so i compared it to my Cooler Master Hyper 212+, and the results where shocking to say the least, my settings and configs for the tests where IBT-AVX very high 20 passes, and the CPU at 4.6 Ghz with 1.39v, with the cooler master with some op ventilation and coolers attached right in a mater of seconds after starting IBT AVX it went to 80c where i ended the stress test, if i left it alone it would have easily went passed 90c, actually i think it would have fried going to 100c... that is if it wouldn't have throttled or something. Same settings and optimizing airflow the NH-D15 keeps it at 57-58c through the whole 20 passes... No wondered this air cooling solution is compared to high end AIO's, its awesome. And it seems that i can get 4.7 Ghz stable at 1.42v but the heat output is to big, 66-68c is to much for what i would consider safe for daily usage. So i now want to find the max safe frequency for something that gets me max 60c, and like i said it seems that this chip doesn't really like going over 1.39v. I also resolved my exhaust thanks to this baby:





I currently found some nice settings but at 63c under prime95 i dunno if i want to keep'em...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The silicon lottery is a thing. I was happy to get to 4.8 with my 8350 as it felt like quite an achievement, then got a good 8370 and it went right up to 5. Nothing else was changed.
> 
> Then I got another 8370 and don't know what it would take to stabilize it at 5. 1.6v+?


Seriously thanks for all the tips regarding the airflow, you where right with the exhaust helping as well, took me though some creativity to make sure enough air ends up inside to keep up with it lol. Had to give up my DVD drive... Though thankfully my secondary PC can replace that function till my external DVD drive gets here.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The silicon lottery is a thing. I was happy to get to 4.8 with my 8350 as it felt like quite an achievement, then got a good 8370 and it went right up to 5. Nothing else was changed.
> 
> Then I got another 8370 and don't know what it would take to stabilize it at 5. 1.6v+?


Yeah it sure is man. I am not that unfortunate though, ive heard that some people won't even make it to 4.8 GHz wit 2600 MHz CPU/NB stable, so for that i should be grateful. I am just that kind of guy that is always looking for something more. When i have some more time, maybe tomorrow, i try again 5 GHz but at stock CPU/NB or at 2400 MHz because it seems that with NB at 2600 its even tougher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The silicon lottery is a thing. I was happy to get to 4.8 with my 8350 as it felt like quite an achievement, then got a good 8370 and it went right up to 5. Nothing else was changed.
> 
> Then I got another 8370 and don't know what it would take to stabilize it at 5. 1.6v+?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> still doing the minor music production stuff, gearing up for a more proper set up. mostly stepped away from the tech stuff. nothing really new until zen drops, still can't stand w10
> 
> so i've been focusing on the music side of my career been out for a few tours, working on some new products with a local company. just stuff to keep busy.


Good to hear you have some fun and keeping yourself busy with music, its one of my hobby's too.

I want to start with filming and photography a little more but there is just soo much to learn in that world that it can take a while when i get the hang of it. I need a better camera so i am saving for that. I also need ZEN when it comes out because i can use the extra speed when working in Sony Vegas. I exchanged Adobe Premier Pro for Sony Vegas pro 14 and i prefer it above Adobe because its easier to use and the quality that Sony Vegas produces is just much better. I had this tip from an professional photographer which also changed to Sony Vegas because of this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The silicon lottery is a thing. I was happy to get to 4.8 with my 8350 as it felt like quite an achievement, then got a good 8370 and it went right up to 5. Nothing else was changed.
> 
> Then I got another 8370 and don't know what it would take to stabilize it at 5. 1.6v+?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I can see what he's talking about as mine is pretty new and runs very hot for 1.39v, but i guess that's part of luck as well, probably mine ended up so low classed (as an FX8300 chip) because of the heat output.
> 
> Sorry if i'm repeating myself but like i said i wanted to see just what was the NH-D15 capable of and if it was worth the money, so i compared it to my Cooler Master Hyper 212+, and the results where shocking to say the least, my settings and configs for the tests where IBT-AVX very high 20 passes, and the CPU at 4.6 Ghz with 1.39v, with the cooler master with some op ventilation and coolers attached right in a mater of seconds after starting IBT AVX it went to 80c where i ended the stress test, if i left it alone it would have easily went passed 90c, actually i think it would have fried going to 100c... that is if it wouldn't have throttled or something. Same settings and optimizing airflow the NH-D15 keeps it at 57-58c through the whole 20 passes... No wondered this air cooling solution is compared to high end AIO's, its awesome. And it seems that i can get 4.7 Ghz stable at 1.42v but the heat output is to big, 66-68c is to much for what i would consider safe for daily usage. So i now want to find the max safe frequency for something that gets me max 60c, and like i said it seems that this chip doesn't really like going over 1.39v. I also resolved my exhaust thanks to this baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently found some nice settings but at 63c under prime95 i dunno if i want to keep'em...
> Seriously thanks for all the tips regarding the airflow, you where right with the exhaust helping as well, took me though some creativity to make sure enough air ends up inside to keep up with it lol. Had to give up my DVD drive... Though thankfully my secondary PC can replace that function till my external DVD drive gets here.


Strange man, i see the complete opposite to be honest, will post screens tomorrow for comparison. Take it with a grain of salt though because i didn't have the thermometer i have now to monitor ambient temps but i know as a fact that my current chip runs cooler at the same voltage as the dead one.

Congratulations on the fan man, you just bought yourself one of the IF not THE best fan money can buy. I have 2 of them mounted on my H100i radiator and temps dropped by 5 c minimal compared to the stock Corsair SP120l fans..

Yes they are loud at full blast but they undervolt pretty nice and you can barely hear them. I do need more of those Noctua fans because my other fans are showing age and make strange noises when undervolting and at full speed.

The biggest impact on temp is your ambient temp, the lower the ambient the lower your CPU temp is. If its hot in your room, it doesn't matter what cooler you have, you can only cool it til an certain degree.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm N betting D he A has a new toy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Zen on his hands maybe?
> 
> He doesn't seem to hangout on Steam though.
> 
> Well, I hope all is well with him.
> 
> Edit: took me a while to read that!
Click to expand...

I'm alive, Don't hang out on OCN much anymore though.

I've actually been getting some gaming done









I'm set to offline on steam most days, really hard to enjoy a game when you've got people messaging you every 10 minutes


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm alive, *Don't hang out on OCN much anymore though.
> *
> I've actually been getting some gaming done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm set to offline on steam most days, really hard to enjoy a game when you've got people messaging you every 10 minutes


Makes me feel we're not that worthy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm alive, *Don't hang out on OCN much anymore though.
> *
> I've actually been getting some gaming done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm set to offline on steam most days, really hard to enjoy a game when you've got people messaging you every 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me feel we're not that worthy.
Click to expand...

Haha, I only have a few threads I sub to and that's all.

As I said before, I've been catching up on alot of my gaming


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Seriously thanks for all the tips regarding the airflow, you where right with the exhaust helping as well, took me though some creativity to make sure enough air ends up inside to keep up with it lol. Had to give up my DVD drive... Though thankfully my secondary PC can replace that function till my external DVD drive gets here.


I run the 2000 rpm 140mm version which has almost the same h3m/h and is 10 db quieter as rear exhaust and if your not aware you can make a real nice difference in air flow/sound by removing any perforated/mess style case material from behind the fan and add a wire style guard to the outside of the case with the screws retaining the fan.

My Lian Li case comes this way and what a nice difference it makes. http://www.performance-pcs.com/120-mm-fan-grill-chrome.html
The more powerful the fan, the more it helps but is very notable with most any fan. Apologies if this was covered earlier and I overlooked it.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah I have one of those guards and it is really nice. I did mention opening up the back of his case but he is not ready to go there yet.

So far he is doing it very much like I did when starting out, by experimenting with fans. I ended up moving the one powerful fan from the rear to the front after I opened up the back of the case. It was a lot quieter there.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah it sure is man. I am not that unfortunate though, ive heard that some people won't even make it to 4.8 GHz wit 2600 MHz CPU/NB stable, so for that i should be grateful. I am just that kind of guy that is always looking for something more. When i have some more time, maybe tomorrow, i try again 5 GHz but at stock CPU/NB or at 2400 MHz because it seems that with NB at 2600 its even tougher.
> 
> Good to hear you have some fun and keeping yourself busy with music, its one of my hobby's too.
> 
> I want to start with filming and photography a little more but there is just soo much to learn in that world that it can take a while when i get the hang of it. I need a better camera so i am saving for that. I also need ZEN when it comes out because i can use the extra speed when working in Sony Vegas. I exchanged Adobe Premier Pro for Sony Vegas pro 14 and i prefer it above Adobe because its easier to use and the quality that Sony Vegas produces is just much better. I had this tip from an professional photographer which also changed to Sony Vegas because of this.
> 
> Strange man, i see the complete opposite to be honest, will post screens tomorrow for comparison. Take it with a grain of salt though because i didn't have the thermometer i have now to monitor ambient temps but i know as a fact that my current chip runs cooler at the same voltage as the dead one.
> 
> Congratulations on the fan man, you just bought yourself one of the IF not THE best fan money can buy. I have 2 of them mounted on my H100i radiator and temps dropped by 5 c minimal compared to the stock Corsair SP120l fans..
> 
> Yes they are loud at full blast but they undervolt pretty nice and you can barely hear them. I do need more of those Noctua fans because my other fans are showing age and make strange noises when undervolting and at full speed.
> 
> The biggest impact on temp is your ambient temp, the lower the ambient the lower your CPU temp is. If its hot in your room, it doesn't matter what cooler you have, you can only cool it til an certain degree.


Well i did get the lowest in the FX line, yours is supposed to be binned better so that probably explains it. Also its 22c constant in my room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I run the 2000 rpm 140mm version which has almost the same h3m/h and is 10 db quieter as rear exhaust and if your not aware you can make a real nice difference in air flow/sound by removing any perforated/mess style case material from behind the fan and add a wire style guard to the outside of the case with the screws retaining the fan.
> 
> My Lian Li case comes this way and what a nice difference it makes. http://www.performance-pcs.com/120-mm-fan-grill-chrome.html
> The more powerful the fan, the more it helps but is very notable with most any fan. Apologies if this was covered earlier and I overlooked it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah I have one of those guards and it is really nice. I did mention opening up the back of his case but he is not ready to go there yet.
> 
> So far he is doing it very much like I did when starting out, by experimenting with fans. I ended up moving the one powerful fan from the rear to the front after I opened up the back of the case. It was a lot quieter there.


Like Miklkit said i'm not ready for that commitment yet







(i mean cutting up the case, i'm positive you are right about it but i just dont want to cut it or ruin the case), still as far as airflow goes i'm pretty satisfied, and the noise isn't nearly at a level where i would be bothered by it, to bad i got a very hot chip though... I found some settings that give some very nice results performance wise, problem is temps are at 66c under load T.T ...

EDIT: can anyone share with me a CPU intensive save file from the witcher 3 ? I want to see how hot it gets during gaming...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> *Well i did get the lowest in the FX line, yours is supposed to be binned better so that probably explains it. Also its 22c constant in my room.
> *
> Like Miklkit said i'm not ready for that commitment yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i mean cutting up the case, i'm positive you are right about it but i just dont want to cut it or ruin the case), still as far as airflow goes i'm pretty satisfied, and the noise isn't nearly at a level where i would be bothered by it, to bad i got a very hot chip though... I found some settings that give some very nice results performance wise, problem is temps are at 66c under load T.T ...
> 
> EDIT: can anyone share with me a CPU intensive save file from the witcher 3 ? I want to see how hot it gets during gaming...


IDK man, maybe. I discovered that my new chip is EXACTLY like my dead one only runs cooler... kinda strange if you ask me. I tested today again and even at stock CPU/NB it simply will not run 5 GHz sadly and it starts to annoy me lol.

my ambient temp is 21 c most of the time and under 4.8 GHz with 1.488 vcore i get around 55 c max. I am also running CPU/NB at 2600 MHz with 1.3500 v which also puts heat to the CPU.

I don't know what to do with this new chip of mine, i called the retail store and they were okay if i return it and get a different one without even asking questions, but i might end up with an worse one. Mine is not bad and i am happy with it i only would like some more performance.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IDK man, maybe. I discovered that my new chip is EXACTLY like my dead one only runs cooler... kinda strange if you ask me. I tested today again and even at stock CPU/NB it simply will not run 5 GHz sadly and it starts to annoy me lol.
> 
> my ambient temp is 21 c most of the time and under 4.8 GHz with 1.488 vcore i get around 55 c max. I am also running CPU/NB at 2600 MHz with 1.3500 v which also puts heat to the CPU.
> 
> I don't know what to do with this new chip of mine, i called the retail store and they were okay if i return it and get a different one without even asking questions, but i might end up with an worse one. Mine is not bad and i am happy with it i only would like some more performance.


On my end i'm running CPU/NB and HT link at 2690 with 1.368v the performance is pretty sweet, with 64c max load temps now at 22c room ambient, what temps do you guys think i would get in the summer at a max of 35c (though i'm not expecting more then 30c to be honest)?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> On my end i'm running CPU/NB and HT link at 2690 with 1.368v the performance is pretty sweet, with 64c max load temps now at 22c room ambient, what temps do you guys think i would get in the summer at a max of 35c (though i'm not expecting more then 30c to be honest)?


Sweet. I do want to point out that i noticed a higher gain from CPU/NB frequency than with CPU frequency to be honest.

4.8 GHz with 2400 MHz RAM and 2600 MHz CPU/NB feels snappier than 5 GHz 2200 MHz CPU/NB and 1866 MHz RAM.. The 5 GHz setting feels a bit sluggish to be honest compared to 4.8 GHz. I tested this with my previous chip which i could stabilize at 5 GHz not this one, this is a voltage pig beyond 4.8 GHz.


----------



## miklkit

In The Witcher 3 I see the lowest frame rates in big fights while the intel people talk about how cpu intensive Novigrad is. For me I see higher frame rates there than out in the boonies. That tells me my cpu is not the bottleneck but the long draw distances I like are putting a heavier load on the Fury. My average loads are in the 30-40% range although I have seen single cores get as high as 87%. Don't remember where though.

For temperatures it can be aggravating as the average temps for a session might be 48C with a spike in there somewhere up to 62C. If ambients are 8C hotter in the summer, then expect the cpu to run 8C hotter then too. Just don't game in the heat of the day and only game in the early morning or late at night.


----------



## strike105x

I actually did a small test where i managed to increase the temps to 34c, but rather then seeing temps, i found out that my CPU was not stable, its back to the drawing board







.


----------



## SteelBox

In OCCT in stress test should cpu usage be constant at 100%? In my case usage is between 97-100%.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> In OCCT in stress test should cpu usage be constant at 100%? In my case usage is between 97-100%.


Its normal, i see the same thing and in IBT AVX it happens too.


----------



## strike105x

When i made the secondary PC it acting as an external DVD-drive sure wasn't what i had in mind at the time lol.

Also i don't think i care anymore, Crysis 3 and witcher takes the CPU to a max of 56C, its only video encoding software like handbrake that takes proper advantage of all 8 cores that actually was able to push my PC to 64c GPU temp does also not affect CPU, tested that as well. So screw it i'm going to leave it like this if all works well with some more stability tests, with the heat test i did managing to pump hot air to the pc making the area around it up to 36c i didn't had more then 68c, so in summer with a video encoding i shouldn't get more then 72c, and i didn't notice any cache errors up to 68c. With people pushing this to 80c and it working i'm gonna give it a go and see how it holds up.


----------



## mus1mus

72C sustained temps will be just boarderline fine. Encoding will not push the CPU to a sustained load.

I did fire up my AMD today. First time to notice I can run 4.8 at 1.4V.







me like, 4.8 daily is not too bad.


----------



## strike105x

While it still is a hot chip found out why my temps are so high, due to how strong the flow is, it manages to capture the hot air from my room heater (radiator) and that makes temps seem hotter then what they should actually be...


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> sorry strike105x that comment was for kryton - i havent learnt to use qoutes as yet. not trying to offend anyone - just trying to help.


I'm not sure which version of AS5 you were using, Ceramique isn't conductive but the original gray looking stuff certainly is and I won't use it no matter how good it works or cheap it is.









I agree though that for some based on how they do their setups and how the system is used will make a difference and TIM is a variable we all have to deal with. Yes, too much can be detrimental so that's why I was saying about the size of a pea, give or take but based on what you have will determine exactly how much is enough. I've always tried to get contact across as much of the CPU to base as possible to maximize the effective surface area for contact between the two pieces.
That's about how much I use with each application and it's always worked out for me at least.


----------



## Mega Man

The original was NOT conductive, it was capacitive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 72C sustained temps will be just boarderline fine. Encoding will not push the CPU to a sustained load.
> 
> I did fire up my AMD today. First time to notice I can run 4.8 at 1.4V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me like, 4.8 daily is not too bad.


Mine will, it is kinda scary how hard it gets pushed....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> While it still is a hot chip found out why my temps are so high, due to how strong the flow is, it manages to capture the hot air from my room heater (radiator) and that makes temps seem hotter then what they should actually be...


A very easy rule of thumb, at "x" ambient temp (yay algebra) your core temp is "y", at "x"+"z" ambient your core temp is "y"+"z"

It isn't perfect but it is a pretty good rule of thumb


----------



## ocyt

care to elaborate on what "z" is supposed to represent?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 72C sustained temps will be just boarderline fine. *Encoding will not push the CPU to a sustained load.*
> 
> I did fire up my AMD today. First time to notice I can run 4.8 at 1.4V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me like, 4.8 daily is not too bad.


Whaaat...? When i render, encode or export using Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro my CPU goes to 100% and stays there until its done... Especially exporting is the most demanding thing you can do and it will stress your system like nothing else... I seen temps higher than IBT AVX, OCCT or any other stress testing tool..

Like Mega said, its scary how high and how fast temps rise when working in these programs..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> care to elaborate on what "z" is supposed to represent?


A number, any number, remember algebra!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 72C sustained temps will be just boarderline fine. *Encoding will not push the CPU to a sustained load.*
> 
> I did fire up my AMD today. First time to notice I can run 4.8 at 1.4V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me like, 4.8 daily is not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaat...? When i render, encode or export using Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro my CPU goes to 100% and stays there until its done... Especially exporting is the most demanding thing you can do and it will stress your system like nothing else... I seen temps higher than IBT AVX, OCCT or any other stress testing tool..
> 
> Like Mega said, its scary how high and how fast temps rise when working in these programs..
Click to expand...

I never said my temps rise?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> A number, any number, remember algebra!
> I never said my temps rise?


You know what i mean.. if the load increases so does the temp, at least in my case. Of course it depends on cooling and you have much better cooling than i do, but the discussion was that those programs stress a CPU to its limit.

And here is my proof:


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 72C sustained temps will be just boarderline fine. Encoding will not push the CPU to a sustained load.
> 
> I did fire up my AMD today. First time to notice I can run 4.8 at 1.4V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me like, 4.8 daily is not too bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Whaaat...? When i render, encode or export using Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro my CPU goes to 100% and stays there until its done... Especially exporting is the most demanding thing you can do and it will stress your system like nothing else... I seen temps higher than IBT AVX, OCCT or any other stress testing tool..


Have to agree with that, handbrake does the same, but i wouldn't say temps are higher then what you get with all stressing software, as its about the same as prime95, the only difference being a much cooler socket temp when encoding.

Also congrats mus1mus, that pretty cool, 4.8 at 1.4v, i can get 4.75 Ghz at 1.4v, but it seems that the closer i get to 4.7 the more temps go berserk, so after some more testing its not voltage related but rather frequency related, needs some more testing to make sure but i think i found a good spot.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Have to agree with that, handbrake does the same, but i wouldn't say temps are higher then what you get with all stressing software, as its about the same as prime95, the only difference being a much cooler socket temp when encoding.
> 
> Also congrats mus1mus, that pretty cool, 4.8 at 1.4v, i can get 4.75 Ghz at 1.4v, but it seems that the closer i get to 4.7 the more temps go berserk, so after some more testing its not voltage related but rather frequency related, needs some more testing to make sure but i think i found a good spot.


Its not only the CPU but the whole system that puts under load during exporting which raise temps rather quickly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Whaaat...? When i render, encode or export using Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro my CPU goes to 100% and stays there until its done... Especially exporting is the most demanding thing you can do and it will stress your system like nothing else... I seen temps higher than IBT AVX, OCCT or any other stress testing tool..
> 
> Like Mega said, its scary how high and how fast temps rise when working in these programs..












Did I say not 100%?










And aren't we talking about temps?

Just because my CPU pegs at 100%


doesn't mean I am on the dangerous side smartypants!


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say not 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And aren't we talking about temps? Stop that idiotic reasoning!
> 
> Your logic is pure facepalmry!
> 
> Just because my CPU pegs at 100%
> 
> 
> doesn't mean I am on the dangerous side smartypants!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where the years you spent here went.






This is what you said: "Encoding will not push the CPU to a sustained load." to which i respond: "Whaaat...? When i render, encode or export using Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro my CPU goes to 100% and stays there until its done..." which is contradict your claim... Encoding DOES put the CPU to an sustained load which i proofed in my previous post...

I am not saying that YOU are on the danger side.. Simply because YOU are not on the danger side doesn't mean that others can't be either..

What i meant was that when working in Adobe Premiere Pro, Sony Vegas or something similar, the CPU DOES put to an sustained load and it stays at 100% until the work is done.. Which means that the temps will also be high, equal or higher than in IBT AVX or Prime95 or OCCT or whatever demanding program...

I am sorry to say but YOU are the one that doesn't make any sense here.. you post a screenshot of running IBT for about 10 sec and than claim that your temps are not rising...?

"72C sustained temps will be just boarderline fine" its never confirmed that that's the max temp for FX chips, its only coming from AOD which i don't really trust to be honest, there is a claim from AMD themselves that states that 61 c is the max temp for these chips. Its posted in another thread...


----------



## strike105x

Let's all calm down, i missunderstood mus1mus at first to... But he was just saying that in his opinion a sustained load of 72c is borderline fine, this was the main point, after that making a comment as a totally separated remark that encoding doesn't put a sustained load on the CPU, which he is right, its close, but its not a sustained load, temps do rise to similar values on the CPU due to the high usage but its not sustained, it just high usage. Best way of seeing this is comparing your socket temps in prime95 Small FFT's to enconding/rendering. In a sustained load more stress is put on the socket.

Edit: one last stability test if i pass this i got my settings, and will just check around again when it gets hotter.


----------



## miklkit

It depends on the app being used to me as to what is borderline temperature wise. IBT starts spitting out errors at 68C while HWBOT is good to 73C on my system.

I'm a rookie at encoding but I like HWBOT the least, Handbrake is ok after the ICC Patch is used, and Format Factory is my favorite.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It depends on the app being used to me as to what is borderline temperature wise. IBT starts spitting out errors at 68C while HWBOT is good to 73C on my system.
> 
> I'm a rookie at encoding but I like HWBOT the least, Handbrake is ok after the ICC Patch is used, and Format Factory is my favorite.


Note that IBT, Prime and OCCT are stress tools. They are based off computations that expects a certain output without Correcting errors thus warns the user of some miscalculations that happen.

It doesn't matter whether temps are low as long as errors are picked up, test will be halted.

Encoding tools have built in error correction that focuses on the output to be right without stopping the processes. No errors counters. Just freezes when the system is unstable to carry on the task.

What some people neglect is that loads are varying. And for us, AMD users, these load variations can easily be pointed out.

Encoding heats up the cores a lot but the socket stays within bounds. X264 is an example where Cores are flexed but the CPU is using much lower Power or Current than Stress Testing Apps like Prime where Cores actually run cooler than encoding.

Pretty much why Intel users advise to refrain using AVX instruction sets for stress testing as they are known to pull a lot of power which is a product of Current (amps) and Voltage (volts). For such a tiny silicon node (14nm nowadays), it doesn't need much Amps to burn them.

Intel employs a throttling scheme when their CPU (iirc, Broadwell) detects AVX and other high current processes.

The Stilt on the other hand, advocates high current stress testing method for FX chips for reasons he can explain. I think, he mentioned it's the Cache that he intends to saturate.

Now, for the boarderline load, if hurricane can show his temps comparing IBT and his Handbrake runs, he will understand why I said Encoding does not put the same kind if stress as IBT does to the CPU. The difference in Wattage being pulled by the system between Encoding and IBT would be like day and night.

As mentioned above, Power and Temperature kill chips.

Again, just because a Task Manager or Monitoring shows the system being pegged at 100% does mean it is heavily loaded. Hell, even stutterring does not mean the system is on it's knees.

Put an app to Highest Priority and the system can't be bothered before it finishes a task.

Even Y-Cruncher that pegs the CPU and RAM to a sustained 100% load during the test has minimal effect on the snappiness of actions you can do on the System.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What some people neglect is that loads are varying. And for us, AMD users, these load variations can easily be pointed out./quote]
> 
> Indeed, speaking of which it may be cause i'm somewhat familiar with AMD, but with My G3258 build i had a hard time pinpointing that my G3258 4.2 Ghz oc wasn't stable... It passed all previous methods i was used to when testing AMD, only much later (a few days or weeks) to find out it wasn't stable...


----------



## hurricane28

@mus1mus "Now, for the boarderline load, if hurricane can show his temps comparing IBT and his Handbrake runs, he will understand why I said Encoding does not put the same kind if stress as IBT does to the CPU. The difference in Wattage being pulled by the system between Encoding and IBT would be like day and night."

Here are some of my IBT AVX and Encoding runs:

IBT AVX:



Adobe Premier Pro encoding:



I can't find my handbrake run unfortunately but i think this made my point very clear.

Maybe i overlook something but plz point out to me the: "The difference in Wattage being pulled by the system between Encoding and IBT would be like day and night"

Socket temps and core temps are about the same in IBT as in real time working in Adobe.. I know its a different board but the settings are the same also ambient is about the same.


----------



## mus1mus

Ohh dear. Which point did you clear out?

One run is from 2014. Different boards, different CPU right?


----------



## mus1mus

Prepare! I just spent the last 3 hours to bury this topic. Tests were done on consecutive terms.

IBT AVX Load Temps.





So, how does x264 Encoding compare?



Y-Cruncher shows exactly how loading varies.



Prime 28.10 Blend



Custom FFT?




OCCT Linpack



OCCT CPU



X265 Encoding



Final Words.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ohh dear. Which point did you clear out?
> 
> One run is from 2014. Different boards, different CPU right?


It doesn't matter what hardware i used, the discussion was about how stressful IBT AVX is vs encoding...


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Prepare! I just spent the last 3 hours to bury this topic. Tests were done on consecutive terms.
> 
> IBT AVX Load Temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how does x264 Encoding compare?
> 
> 
> 
> Y-Cruncher shows exactly how loading varies.
> 
> 
> 
> Prime 28.10 Blend
> 
> 
> 
> Custom FFT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT Linpack
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT CPU
> 
> 
> 
> X265 Encoding
> 
> 
> 
> Final Words.






Results are rather similar if you ask me... there is a difference in CPU load in these programs but nothing to write home about to be fair.. You also use synthetic benchmarks when i provided a REAL World Encoding program. And what about exporting your project to your HDD? How is the load to your CPU then? What about rendering?

If i have some spare time today, i will do some rendering and encoding and post some system load graphs.


----------



## mus1mus

Since when did 10C become insignificant?









Encoding is encoding! Your encoder either uses h264, h265, X264 etc. They are all the same. Handbrake just provides you the GUI.

The results are all the same. Yeah. What do you know anyway.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Loads with one program at a time and calls this stressing.

Try Prime95 + OCCT Linpack + a quick render with Cinebench R15 simultaneously.

Oh don't forget to turn off the rad fans







(jk)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Since when did 10C become insignificant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encoding is encoding! Your encoder either uses h264, h265, X264 etc. They are all the same. Handbrake just provides you the GUI.
> 
> The results are all the same. Yeah. What do you know anyway.


Yeah in IBT AVX the temps were indeed much lower but when i compare handbrake to OCCT, the differences are not that great.

Alright, i thought there is a difference between Sony Vegas or Premier pro compared to handbrake when encoding/rendering, thnx for clearing that out son









Now, the discussion was that IBT AVX and everyday heavy usage rendering/encoding puts an different load to the CPU and yes there is indeed a difference. What about your ambient temp? Was it all the same across those tests?

Now the next question, what about rendering and exporting your project to an SSD or HDD? I mean, i discovered that when exporting to my HDD results in a way different system load than when i export it to my SSD. Obviously the SSD is faster so the system can work harder and export much faster.

What i mean is that i see similar system loads in OCCT with AVX enabled compared to exporting my project to an SSD from Premiere Pro.


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Look, 100% USAGE!!!!!
















Results are not in any way skewed! It's a single run for 3 hours. Unlike you, I don't need to reboot nor change anything and pump up the AC just to prove my point.

You know why? Coz my system is STAYYYY BALLLLL!


----------



## ShrimpBrime

PWaahahaaa. 20% mem usage and 80% cpu......


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Loads with one program at a time and calls this stressing.
> 
> *Try Prime95 + OCCT Linpack + a quick render with Cinebench R15 simultaneously.*
> 
> Oh don't forget to turn off the rad fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk)


Go...


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Go...


Renders s ys t em u s e le s s ...


----------



## mus1mus

And perhaps, this proves how stressful Handbrake is.


Voltage looks familiar.


----------



## miklkit

5 ghz @ 1.404 volts?









Anyways, here is my favorite encoder in action.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah in IBT AVX the temps were indeed much lower but when i compare handbrake to OCCT, the differences are not that great.
> 
> Alright, i thought there is a difference between Sony Vegas or Premier pro compared to handbrake when encoding/rendering, thnx for clearing that out son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the discussion was that IBT AVX and everyday heavy usage rendering/encoding puts an different load to the CPU and yes there is indeed a difference. What about your ambient temp? Was it all the same across those tests?
> 
> Now the next question, what about rendering and exporting your project to an SSD or HDD? I mean, i discovered that when exporting to my HDD results in a way different system load than when i export it to my SSD. Obviously the SSD is faster so the system can work harder and export much faster.
> 
> What i mean is that i see similar system loads in OCCT with AVX enabled compared to exporting my project to an SSD from Premiere Pro.


I didn't follow well the discussion here, but if the difference is between x264 and stress tools, here are my 2 cents:

Both IBT and x264 will show an 100% load on CPU. The difference is in the quality. x264(at 100% load) draws about 20W less from the wall in all my rigs compared to Prime 27.9 and about 17W less than IBT. Why? Because it's not a stress tool, it's a mainly integer operation and has only 1 function that i had found that is done with AVX. x264 uses AVX2 much more than AVX, but Vishera doesn't run AVX2 anyway, so it uses SSE. But it's mainly integer operation. IBT or Prime, are FPU heavy, use AVX and stress the CPU cache much too. x264 for example, at least in AM3 era, was completely oblivious to L3 cache. Bascially an Athlon II at 3Ghz would perform exactly the same as Phenom II at 3Ghz. Just to show that 100% load, doesn't mean that it's all the same.

Sony Vegas or Premier Pro, may (i am guessing) generate additional heat while using x264, but not because of x264, but my guess is, because they make the GPU work harder. In Handbrake or any other pure x264 encoder, the GPU does nothing by default.

EDIT: P.S.: Handbrake may also not go 100%, if the video source is low bitrate/low resolution or if the output is. If the source is Blue Ray or high bitrate anyway and the the output is 720p or 1080p, then it should show 100% load, assuming one uses high quality settings. If uses low quality settings, handbrake may fail to saturate all cores. Such is the case of the last mus1mus file, which the original is an "HDrip", which is a basically already compressed video, with xvid no less and probably already 720p. In this case, it's natural that despite the placebo setting, the CPU isn't loaded 100%, since it's like compressing a zip file. Most of the compression has been already done (some video bitrate=information, is already gone forever, so less to process) with the original xvid compression. If the source was blue ray, load would have been 100%, because the source would be uncompressed. Still, IBT would be heavier.

EDIT 2: Here, from the mouth of the x264 developer about the use of AVX in x264 :
Quote:


> We're using it for 3-operand SSE support, as I originally said we were going to, as I posted patches for. Absolutely nothing has changed.


http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=159300

^ The quote is from 2011, but given that when asked about the usefulness of AVX he had replied "FPU only, thus a pile of tripe", one can understand why IBT AVX or Prime will stress the CPU more.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And perhaps, this proves how stressful Handbrake is.


Handbrake's stress, depends on the source, the settings and the output. Try to encode with High Profile, preset very slow, to 720p output this;

http://jell.yfish.us

^ They are already compressed by the author, but the more the bitrate, the more the image complexity and information retained. So when you will try to re-encode it, the encoder will have an easier or tougher job, depending on the source.

Start with the 3mbps file. Your CPU will probably not max out. That's probably close to your HD rip in complexity. Now try to the 30mbps file which is closer to Blue Ray bitrate. Your CPU will probably be maxed out. That's how things are with Handbrake and more cores. It's also how it was exploited by website reviewers, to show i3s beating FX8350 in Handbrake.









In poor words, the 3 mbps file, has so much information wiped out (3mbps is enough for a medium quality 720p encode, for 1080p it has already been overcompressed) from the previous encoding, that the x264 encoder simply doesn't have enough data to work with and saturate the cores. With the 30 mbps, it has more work to do, because much more video information and image complexity has been preserved. Which is why the golden rule of encoding is "don't compress and already compressed video, cause you can never gain quality from something has already lost quality". You will notice a huge difference in CPU load between the 2.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I didn't follow well the discussion here, but if the difference is between x264 and stress tools, here are my 2 cents:
> 
> Both IBT and x264 will show an 100% load on CPU. The difference is in the quality. x264(at 100% load) draws about 20W less from the wall in all my rigs compared to Prime 27.9 and about 17W less than IBT. Why? Because it's not a stress tool, it's a mainly integer operation and has only 1 function that i had found that is done with AVX. x264 uses AVX2 much more than AVX, but Vishera doesn't run AVX2 anyway, so it uses SSE. But it's mainly integer operation. IBT or Prime, are FPU heavy, use AVX and stress the CPU cache much too. x264 for example, at least in AM3 era, was completely oblivious to L3 cache. Bascially an Athlon II at 3Ghz would perform exactly the same as Phenom II at 3Ghz. Just to show that 100% load, doesn't mean that it's all the same.
> 
> Sony Vegas or Premier Pro, may (i am guessing) generate additional heat while using x264, but not because of x264, but my guess is, because they make the GPU work harder. In Handbrake or any other pure x264 encoder, the GPU does nothing by default.
> 
> EDIT: P.S.: Handbrake may also not go 100%, if the video source is low bitrate/low resolution or if the output is. If the source is Blue Ray or high bitrate anyway and the the output is 720p or 1080p, then it should show 100% load, assuming one uses high quality settings. If uses low quality settings, handbrake may fail to saturate all cores. Such is the case of the last mus1mus file, which the original is an "HDrip", which is a basically already compressed video, with xvid no less and probably already 720p. In this case, it's natural that despite the placebo setting, the CPU isn't loaded 100%, since it's like compressing a zip file. Most of the compression has been already done (some video bitrate=information, is already gone forever, so less to process) with the original xvid compression. If the source was blue ray, load would have been 100%, because the source would be uncompressed. Still, IBT would be heavier.
> 
> EDIT 2: Here, from the mouth of the x264 developer about the use of AVX in x264 :
> http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=159300
> 
> ^ The quote is from 2011, but given that when asked about the usefulness of AVX he had replied "FPU only, thus a pile of tripe", one can understand why IBT AVX or Prime will stress the CPU more.


Thank you for explaining, i understand a little more about this topic. When i have a question i might ask you if you don't mind instead of dealing with know it als which saves me a lot of my precious time


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look, 100% USAGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results are not in any way skewed! It's a single run for 3 hours. Unlike you, I don't need to reboot nor change anything and pump up the AC just to prove my point.
> 
> You know why? Coz my system is STAYYYY BALLLLL!


What have you been drinking or smoking dude, i have no idea what you are talking about to be honest...









Pump up the AC..? Reboot? For what?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you for explaining, i understand a little more about this topic. When i have a question i might ask you if you don't mind instead of dealing with know it als which saves me a lot of my precious time


Well, i don't know more about CPUs, than the regulars in this thread, but i know a good bit about x264, so that's why i jumped in. And i have a kill-a-watt and i have measured power draw of x264 vs Prime vs IBT in both my 8320 and my 6300 and x264 is always behind by 20W. However, like i said, your extra heat may come because i see your program (adobe?) has a video preview window and it may even use the GPU for quickening things up (x264 programs have an optional GPU acceleration for decoding the source. By default, in handbrake it's disabled (Lanczos is the default, because regarded as higher quality), but you can go to preferences and change it to use OpenCL acceleration:



If Adobe Premier/Sony Vegas uses that setting (possibly hidden from the user too, to speed up things), it will force the GPU to work some, which will add heat to your case and possibly heat up the CPU. But it's not the encoder's doing.

That's all. x264 is the most stressful real work application that i have seen. But it's not a stress test, alhtough it draws a lot of power from the wall. As long as you use heavy source, settings and high resolution output.

EDIT: You hit 100% load, because likely your source is uncompressed and probably with high bitrate. In the last mus1mus case on the other side, CPU load is low, because the source is an already compressed xvid file.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, i don't know more about CPUs, than the regulars in this thread, but i know a good bit about x264, so that's why i jumped in. And i have a kill-a-watt and i have measured power draw of x264 vs Prime vs IBT in both my 8320 and my 6300 and x264 is always behind by 20W. However, like i said, your extra heat may come because i see your program (adobe?) has a video preview window and it may even use the GPU for quickening things up (x264 programs have an optional GPU acceleration for decoding the source. By default, in handbrake it's disabled (Lanczos is the default, because regarded as higher quality), but you can go to preferences and change it:
> 
> 
> 
> If Adobe uses that setting (possibly hidden from the user too, to speed up things), it will force the GPU to work some, which will add heat to your case and possibly heat up the CPU. But it's not the encoder's doing.
> 
> That's all. x264 is the most stressful real work application that i have seen. But it's not a stress test, alhtough it draws a lot of power from the wall. As long as you use heavy source, settings and high resolution output.


I have a watt meter between the wall socket and my PC too and i didn't see any difference between IBT AVX and when i am rendering/encoding to be honest. I never payed that much attention to it but to my knowledge the difference in power draw is not that great.

I too use my CUDA cores but unfortunately in Sony Vegas that results in a lot of crashes. I changed from Premiere Pro to Sony Vegas because the quality is rather poor in Adobe compared to Vegas pro. I spoke to an professional photographer which also shoots video and sometimes in 4K and he said that Sony Vegas is much easier to work with and is also faster in some tasks, the quality of the output project is also much better. I always had problems with Adobe Premiere Pro when exporting or adding something in my clips like warp stabilizer, color correction etc. It never really did a good job and the quality output is rather poor and it takes night and day to even stabilize a clip of only 5 minutes. I tested this with some of my clips and the Vegas Pro export clip was much better quality than Premier Pro. Also the stabilizer works much much better in Vegas Pro and it actually works and it much much faster.. Premiere Pro always crops it like mad and the footage becomes useless.. The image and Sound quality is much better in Vegas Pro.

OH and i used the same export settings in both programs. I am no expert by any means regarding to these programs but i learn everyday. I still have to discover why Sony Vegas crashes when i want to use my GPU instead of the CPU though. I read once about this about a guy that also had problems with Vegas Pro and he got an answer from Sony themselves regarding this issue people have.
If i recall it correctly, it had to do with not being compatible with Nvidia and CPU or GPU rendering didn't made much of a difference after all so they stopped supporting it.

Mostly i use H264 as export container but maybe i should use x264 instead. I am no expert to i would like to lean more about this as i want to make my hobby more interesting and a little more professional if possible. I also need a new camera because i use my phone now which is terrible in some things.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have a watt meter between the wall socket and my PC too and i didn't see any difference between IBT AVX and when i am rendering/encoding to be honest. I never payed that much attention to it but to my knowledge the difference in power draw is not that great.
> 
> I too use my CUDA cores but unfortunately in Sony Vegas that results in a lot of crashes. I changed from Premiere Pro to Sony Vegas because the quality is rather poor in Adobe compared to Vegas pro. I spoke to an professional photographer which also shoots video and sometimes in 4K and he said that Sony Vegas is much easier to work with and is also faster in some tasks, the quality of the output project is also much better. I always had problems with Adobe Premiere Pro when exporting or adding something in my clips like warp stabilizer, color correction etc. It never really did a good job and the quality output is rather poor and it takes night and day to even stabilize a clip of only 5 minutes. I tested this with some of my clips and the Vegas Pro export clip was much better quality than Premier Pro. Also the stabilizer works much much better in Vegas Pro and it actually works and it much much faster.. Premiere Pro always crops it like mad and the footage becomes useless.. The image and Sound quality is much better in Vegas Pro.
> 
> OH and i used the same export settings in both programs. I am no expert by any means regarding to these programs but i learn everyday. I still have to discover why Sony Vegas crashes when i want to use my GPU instead of the CPU though. I read once about this about a guy that also had problems with Vegas Pro and he got an answer from Sony themselves regarding this issue people have.
> If i recall it correctly, it had to do with not being compatible with Nvidia and CPU or GPU rendering didn't made much of a difference after all so they stopped supporting it.
> 
> Mostly i use H264 as export container but maybe i should use x264 instead. I am no expert to i would like to lean more about this as i want to make my hobby more interesting and a little more professional if possible. I also need a new camera because i use my phone now which is terrible in some things.


Ah, you use video that you shot with a camera as source? Yeah, that's a heavy source, which explains why you have 100% load. The thing is this. I don't have any idea of Premiere or Sony Vegas. But if they use your GPU, then the draw from the wall may be the same or even surpass IBT, because in IBT the GPU is idle. If Sony Vegas uses the GPU for some work, it can sure cover 20W of difference. It's not like it will max out the GPU, because it's only used for scaling. However, even so, the GPU will still draw more power from the wall compared to IBT, where the GPU does nothing. At the same time, i don't use GPU acceleration when i encode, so my x264 encoding, is always behind IBT in power draw.

What you say about NVIdia rendering, is probably CUDA encoding. Which is practically the GPU doing what normally the CPU does in x264. That's another thing. In this case, your GPU would probably work 100%.

Adobe may use your GPU only for scaling (openCL), which is a universal scaler available to both Nvidia and AMD GPUs and it's what you see in Hanbrake too. It's probable that Adobe and Sony Vegas have it too and enabled by default instead of Lanczos. Which would lead to higher power draw due to GPU, but it's not like playing a game. The CPU acts as bottleneck in this case, the GPU isn't working hard, it just helps a bit in doing the image scaling of the frames that the CPU is encoding. So in this case, you 'd have 100% cpu load and a bit of GPU load. Total draw could easily be equal or maybe exceed the draw of IBT alone.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah, you use video that you shot with a camera as source? Yeah, that's a heavy source, which explains why you have 100% load. The thing is this. I don't have any idea of Premiere or Sony Vegas. But if they use your GPU, then the draw from the wall may be the same or even surpass IBT, because in IBT the GPU is idle. If Sony Vegas uses the GPU for some work, it can sure cover 20W of difference. It's not like it will max out the GPU, because it's only used for scaling. However, even so, the GPU will still draw more power from the wall compared to IBT, where the GPU does nothing. At the same time, i don't use GPU acceleration when i encode, so my x264 encoding, is always behind IBT in power draw.
> 
> What you say about NVIdia rendering, is probably CUDA encoding. Which is practically the GPU doing what normally the CPU does in x264. That's another thing. In this case, your GPU would probably work 100%.
> 
> Adobe may use your GPU only for scaling (openCL), which is a universal scaler available to both Nvidia and AMD GPUs and it's what you see in Hanbrake too. It's probable that Adobe and Sony Vegas have it too and enabled by default instead of Lanczos. Which would lead to higher power draw due to GPU, but it's not like playing a game. The CPU acts as bottleneck in this case, the GPU isn't working hard, it just helps a bit in doing the image scaling of the frames that the CPU is encoding. So in this case, you 'd have 100% cpu load and a bit of GPU load. Total draw could easily be equal or maybe exceed the draw of IBT alone.


Yes it is, which is why i called Mus1Mus out on his claims..

The GPU is working at its best when used in combination with CUDA core enabled effects such as, color correction, image stabilization etc. The GPU only is being utilized for 14% sometimes to 50% for short periods of time because the GPU is much much faster than CPU. The GPU is beging bottle necked by the CPU which is always the bottleneck in these applications.

As an example, last year i shot some 4K footage during open house at the airbase in my city. I applied color correction and image stabilization and it was ready for export. When i hit export, my RAM was being filled up completely and the CPU was on its knees and was doing 100% on all 8 logical cores, the GPU on the other hand wasn't doing much because my CPU is simply not fast enough which is why my RAM is being filled up. Its a different story when you export to an regular HDD though, an SSD is obviously much much faster which cut export times in half or even less and it stresses the system to its full potential. At this point i discovered that IBT AVX "stable'' simply will not due when working with these programs because when i was stable for 20 runs in IBT AVX At maximum, i crashed during exporting in Adobe Premier pro because its more demanding than IBT AVX. Later when i tried OCCT to determine stability my problems were over. My system also gets hotter in OCCT than IBT AVX and the RAM is also being loaded tot he full.

I actually learned a lot from this guy:


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it is, which is why i called Mus1Mus out on his claims..
> 
> The GPU is working at its best when used in combination with CUDA core enabled effects such as, color correction, image stabilization etc. The GPU only is being utilized for 14% sometimes to 50% for short periods of time because the GPU is much much faster than CPU. The GPU is beging bottle necked by the CPU which is always the bottleneck in these applications.
> 
> As an example, last year i shot some 4K footage during open house at the airbase in my city. I applied color correction and image stabilization and it was ready for export. When i hit export, my RAM was being filled up completely and the CPU was on its knees and was doing 100% on all 8 logical cores, the GPU on the other hand wasn't doing much because my CPU is simply not fast enough which is why my RAM is being filled up. Its a different story when you export to an regular HDD though, an SSD is obviously much much faster which cut export times in half or even less and it stresses the system to its full potential. At this point i discovered that IBT AVX "stable'' simply will not due when working with these programs because when i was stable for 20 runs in IBT AVX At maximum, i crashed during exporting in Adobe Premier pro because its more demanding than IBT AVX. Later when i tried OCCT to determine stability my problems were over. My system also gets hotter in OCCT than IBT AVX and the RAM is also being loaded tot he full.
> 
> I actually learned a lot from this guy:


Yeah, i get 100% load too, as i use heavy sources (blu ray), but the GPU is doing nothing. Color correction/image stabilization must be functions added by Adobe/Sony Vegas. They 're not part of x264 AFAIK. Which explains why your GPU works that way.

I also use Prime as failsafe, as i don't trust IBT 100%. I had also found OCCT being on par with Prime in power draw and heavier than IBT in my old killawatt test:

- IBT AVX Very High (4GB RAM): 157.6 W
- IBT AVX Maximum (7GB RAM): 164.5W
- OCCT large (2.6GB RAM): 169.8W
- OCCT medium (1.5GB): 163W
- OCCT Linpack 90% (6GB RAM): 168.1W
- Prime95 Blend default (1.6GB RAM): 168.8W
- Prime95 LargeFFT default: 165W
- Prime Blend custom (6GB RAM): 173W
- Prime Blend custom (7GB RAM): 174W

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95/310#post_22549061


----------



## ocyt

i hate prime.
always fails my last two cores in under a minute, regardless of clockspeed


----------



## hawker-gb

@ mus1mus

72c is far more then I accept.
I running FX 8370 in two OC modes

1. 4,7 ghz with 1,32 vcore during summer time (temps never exceed 50c)

2. 4,9 ghz with 1,4 vcore (can do with 1,39) during winter and temps never exceed 52c.


----------



## strike105x

So here are my final results:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> @ mus1mus
> 
> 72c is far more then I accept.
> I running FX 8370 in two OC modes
> 
> 1. 4,7 ghz with 1,32 vcore during summer time (temps never exceed 50c)
> 
> 2. 4,9 ghz with 1,4 vcore (can do with 1,39) during winter and temps never exceed 52c.


He was replying to me, the general acceptance from people here is around max 60c, but i made an inquiry of going over and he replied with 72C for sustained loads being a maximum, if i remember right he doesn't like going over 60c as well. The reason i made that inquiry is because the binning lottery bestowed upon me a very hot chip.


----------



## mus1mus

I've been into a lot of shut downs due overheating on these chips that didn't affect what i used to get from them. I have had a couple chips that died without me doing anything on them -- thinking maybe some issues with the mains power did during stormy days round here. A couple of motherboards that I pushed too far -- molten EPS pins. And a Gigabyte that froze after giving a cleanup. But in terms of chips that I killed due to temps, not a single one.

Besides, if you look at the number of chips that died on users on this thread, that is not a lot. Of course, one can direct his energy into contradicting this but I can say he did some nasty things to the chip too.

Also, there has been no solid article written about the max temperatures these chips can handle really. The consensus was made that the max temp figure was taken from the Phenom days.

Now, as for my personal limit for my daily set-up, I'll keep them myself. With a total 840mm rads to take care of the cooling, you'll get the idea of the temps if you know that kind of thing.









If you're fine with 62, good. If you believe AMD overdrive's temp headroom figures, that is fine as well. I'm not preaching the exact value. Do what you want with your system. People need to understand that doing sheet on to their system is their own responsibility. Besides, sustained temps of over 72C means hovering over that figure continuously. Not spikes or momentary hitting the figure. It can be 65C, the figure does not matter on the subject.

Someone needs to be taken by a bus to their semantics class if they understand it the other way around.









As for encoding loads, well, a 200 MHz more OC than IBT and Prime says a lot.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i hate prime.
> always fails my last two cores in under a minute, regardless of clockspeed


Be sure you're running version 27.9 or 27.9.1
Just a friendly reminder http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig makes life easier for everyone


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I've been into a lot of shut downs due overheating on these chips that didn't affect what i used to get from them. I have had a couple chips that died without me doing anything on them -- thinking maybe some issues with the mains power did during stormy days round here. A couple of motherboards that I pushed too far -- molten EPS pins. And a Gigabyte that froze after giving a cleanup. But in terms of chips that I killed due to temps, not a single one.
> 
> Besides, if you look at the number of chips that died on users on this thread, that is not a lot. Of course, one can direct his energy into contradicting this but I can say he did some nasty things to the chip too.
> 
> Also, there has been no solid article written about the max temperatures these chips can handle really. The consensus was made that the max temp figure was taken from the Phenom days.
> 
> Now, as for my personal limit for my daily set-up, I'll keep them myself. With a total 840mm rads to take care of the cooling, you'll get the idea of the temps if you know that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're fine with 62, good. If you believe AMD overdrive's temp headroom figures, that is fine as well. I'm not preaching the exact value. Do what you want with your system. People need to understand that doing sheet on to their system is their own responsibility. Besides, sustained temps of over 72C means hovering over that figure continuously. Not spikes or momentary hitting the figure. It can be 65C, the figure does not matter on the subject.
> 
> Someone needs to be taken by a bus to their semantics class if they understand it the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for encoding loads, well, a 200 MHz more OC than IBT and Prime says a lot.


 


yes, so epic it deserves 2 picards!


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Be sure you're running version 27.9 or 27.9.1


can only find it for bsd


----------



## strike105x

Finally my external DVD-RW is here:





And now my build has finally reached completion, using a separated PC as a DVD drive was starting to get ridiculous lol.


----------



## hackcrack

Hi guys, is normal this temps?



Thanks,


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hackcrack*
> 
> Hi guys, is normal this temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Use HWINFO64 and view the 'socket temp'. It's usually under the name of your mobo.

Like this:


It's more accurate on AMD CPU's.

You won't get an accurate reading on an AMD CPU from 'Core Temp'.

Right click & select 'open in new tab' to view my screenshot in full size.

Post a screenshot of temp using hwinfo64, instead. Then it will be easier to advise 

The one in my screenshot also matches your BIOS.

Evening lads,

**wonders* how fast you'd need to overclock an FX 8/9 series processor to beat a I7 6700K at stock.*

Anyone ever came across this?


----------



## hackcrack

Thanks nrpeyton!, this is my pic from these program.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hackcrack*
> 
> Thanks nrpeyton!, this is my pic from these program.


Is that your "idle" temp?

Or is your CPU under any load?

What is that temperature like under load? (i.e. what do you use the PC for most often)? If you're gaming you could run a game for 10 mins then minimize the game and check the temperature.

Anything over 62c and your CPU *should* automatically throttle it's self down (you can actually watch that happening in real-time on HWINFO64 by running something like prim95).

Its usually close to the top. And shows the clock speed of each individual core.

It will throttle automatically to save it's self from overheating. But don't get too worried about that; all FX CPU's with older stock coolers will all throttle.

_It may also downclock while idling too (that's just power saving features if enabled in BIOS.)._

If you're hitting 62c + and throttling while under *regular load*; then that could seriously affect the performance of your machine. _For example in games you experience FPS drop or "stutter" as it throttles.
_
Throttling will kick in between 62c and 72c. On an AMD FX 8### CPU.


Don't worry about throttling too much if only happens during synthetic stress tests (like PRIME95).

As long as its not doing it in-game (or whatever your hobby/work) you're fine
.

Although it can _still_ be a good *indicator* that you may need *better cooling.*


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Evening lads,
> 
> **wonders* how fast you'd need to overclock an FX 8/9 series processor to beat a I7 6700K at stock.*
> 
> Anyone ever came across this?


Depends on the application, assuming you are using all 8 cores then I'd hazard a guess at 5.2Ghz or so.

For Single threaded I've honestly no idea but it'd be at least 6.0Ghz


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Depends on the application, assuming you are using all 8 cores then I'd hazard a guess at 5.2Ghz or so.
> 
> For Single threaded I've honestly no idea but it'd be at least 6.0Ghz


Hmm that's quite interesting; because I've got my system overclocked to 5.3GHZ just now (stock 4.0 GHZ).

Would be nice to see how that performs against an i7 ;-)


----------



## mus1mus

@nrpeyton

I think You are mistaking a bit. We have 2 temps for the FX. Socket and Core. To verify which is which, you have to look at the actual minimum temps readout at idle. If it goes lower than 30 - 20C, it's the Core. The socket doesn't go down that value even on Watercooling.










Also note, Socket and Core Max Values differ from app to app. So keep an eye on those. As both have their own recommended maximum values.

As for throttling, Power Management settings affect this a lot. And often masks the instability of the Overclock by adjusting the Core Clock. So you're pretty much not getting the performance from a certain clock. Especially if you said it happens at 62C.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @nrpeyton
> 
> I think You are mistaking a bit. We have 2 temps for the FX. Socket and Core. To verify which is which, you have to look at the actual minimum temps readout at idle. If it goes lower than 30 - 20C, it's the Core. The socket doesn't go down that value even on Watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note, Socket and Core Max Values differ from app to app. So keep an eye on those. As both have their own recommended maximum values.


I'm running chilled water. (phase change)

Here's another screenshot (in the same format) with water temperature at a more "every day" level:




 frost ;-)


----------



## mus1mus

Like I said, you are missing the Core. It's not that it's not accurate. It's the calculated Core Temp. The one you indicated as accurate is actually the Socket Temp.


----------



## nrpeyton

I know, that's what I meant.. the socket temp is much more accurate than the other or any value you get in the "Core Temp" app.

On intel it would be different.

AMD uses some obscure calculation, which is never accurate.

I';m not saying it's actually "accurate", but it is _more_ accurate than anything else available on AMD. (and definitely more accurate than the "calculated value" under "package".

Unless this "accuracy" of socket temp varies from mobo to mobo? (and mine is on the more 'accurate side' than others)? In which case my apologies, for the misunderstanding.

But certainly where I'm sitting, I've always found my socket temp (the one marked as accurate in my screenshot) I have _always_ found this more reliable and useful.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Depends on the application, assuming you are using all 8 cores then I'd hazard a guess at 5.2Ghz or so.
> 
> For Single threaded I've honestly no idea but it'd be at least 6.0Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm that's quite interesting; because I've got my system overclocked to 5.3GHZ just now (stock 4.0 GHZ).
> 
> Would be nice to see how that performs against an i7 ;-)
Click to expand...

Again it's application dependent, if you're talking about gaming then usually the 6700k would win because of most games using less than 8 cores.

if you want to test it out then throw up some benchies and if I get some spare time in the next couple of days I'll run them against my 6700k.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Again it's application dependent, if you're talking about gaming then usually the 6700k would win because of most games using less than 8 cores.
> 
> if you want to test it out then throw up some benchies and if I get some spare time in the next couple of days I'll run them against my 6700k.


That would be fantastic, what program would you be using and which test? And I'll download it & run it now, to save you the hassle of downloading something new

A 4 core test maybe?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Again it's application dependent, if you're talking about gaming then usually the 6700k would win because of most games using less than 8 cores.
> 
> if you want to test it out then throw up some benchies and if I get some spare time in the next couple of days I'll run them against my 6700k.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fantastic, what program would you be using and which test? And I'll download it & run it now, to save you the hassle of downloading something new
> 
> A 4 core test maybe?
Click to expand...

I've got most benches downloaded already and in a 4 core test the 6700k will win hands down


----------



## cssorkinman

Gonna have to go Hwbotprime, passmark and possibly pov ray 3.7 on all available threads to find some wins for the FX in the comparison proposed.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got most benches downloaded already and in a 4 core test the 6700k will win hands down


Would just be nice to see a comparison.

I can get down to about -10c water temp using my Chiller. Just pure curiosity to see *how close* I can get.. even if its still a bit away 

AMD are saying ZEN is a 40% uplift. On a clock basis that means a 8350 would have to be clocked at 5600 to reach its new "zen equivilant". Or doesn't it quite work that way?

If I can get her to 5.6 GHZ (or close to it as possible) it would be nice to see how that compares


----------



## cssorkinman

Cinebench R 11.5 would be close stock 6700k vs 5.4 ghz FX on the multicore score.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gonna have to go Hwbotprime, passmark and possibly pov ray 3.7 on all available threads to find some wins for the FX in the comparison proposed.


Yeah, HWBOT prime would be in favour of FX (8c vs 4c), No idea on Passmark since it's been that long, Firestrike or 3DMark 11 Physics would be another good standard test to run as well.

I've already done alot of game testing with FX and Skylake but synthetics?..........nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got most benches downloaded already and in a 4 core test the 6700k will win hands down
> 
> 
> 
> Would just be nice to see a comparison.
> 
> I can get down to about -10c water temp using my Chiller. Just pure curiosity to see *how close* I can get.. even if its still far away
> 
> AMD are saying ZEN is a 40% uplift. On a clock basis that means a 8350 ZEN equivalent would have to be clocked at 5600 MHZ.
> 
> If I can get her to 5.6 GHZ (or close to it) it would be nice to see how those scores would compare.
Click to expand...

40% IPC increase compared to Excavator (Athlon X4 845), we still have no idea what the final clock speeds are going to be.

I'd be impressed if you could get 5.6Ghz to run semi-stable on that board without using DICE or LN2, Mus and Johan have both done alot of chilled water runs on FX but I think you're asking for a bit much there.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, HWBOT prime would be in favour of FX (8c vs 4c), No idea on Passmark since it's been that long, Firestrike or 3DMark 11 Physics would be another good standard test to run as well.
> 
> I've already done alot of game testing with FX and Skylake but synthetics?..........nope
> 40% IPC increase compared to Excavator (Athlon X4 845), we still have no idea what the final clock speeds are going to be.
> 
> I'd be impressed if you could get 5.6Ghz to run semi-stable on that board without using DICE or LN2, Mus and Johan have both done alot of chilled water runs on FX but I think you're asking for a bit much there.


I've been doing a bit of research into DICE tonight; planning on grabbing a pot from Kingpincooling.com next week.

Not decided whether to go for CPU or GPU _(GTX 1080)_ yet though; can't afford both at once.

Chiller won't go any lower due to the boiling point of the R134a gas only -26c.

-10c best at 22c ambient _<-- water temp_
-14c best at 3c ambient (chiller on a table with window wide open in Winter). _condenser fan blowing cold air through the chiller into my house
_
Hailea HC-500a (1/2 Horse Power / 790w cooilng capacity)

I agree, my board is pretty weak.

P.S.

Or; I could do the "smart" thing; and save my money for a better board/ZEN chip. AMD zen + 1080 will be quite potent ;-)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah, HWBOT prime would be in favour of FX (8c vs 4c), No idea on Passmark since it's been that long, Firestrike or 3DMark 11 Physics would be another good standard test to run as well.
> 
> I've already done alot of game testing with FX and Skylake but synthetics?..........nope
> 40% IPC increase compared to Excavator (Athlon X4 845), we still have no idea what the final clock speeds are going to be.
> 
> I'd be impressed if you could get 5.6Ghz to run semi-stable on that board without using DICE or LN2, *Mus* and Johan have both done alot of chilled water runs on FX but I think you're asking for a bit much there.


My runs are all on Water at around 15C. Sub-zero will obviously push that further as long as the chip and the board are both capable.

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/fx_8370e/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I've been doing a bit of research into DICE tonight; planning on grabbing a pot from Kingpincooling.com next week.
> 
> Not decided whether to go for CPU or GPU _(GTX 1080)_ yet though; can't afford both at once.
> 
> Chiller won't go any lower due to the boiling point of the R134a gas only -26c.
> 
> -10c best at 22c ambient _<-- water temp_
> -14c best at 3c ambient (chiller on a table with window wide open in Winter). _condenser fan blowing cold air through the chiller into my house
> _
> Hailea HC-500a (1/2 Horse Power / 790w cooilng capacity)
> 
> I agree, my board is pretty weak.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Or; I could do the "smart" thing; and save my money for a better board/ZEN chip. AMD zen + 1080 will be quite potent ;-)


Make it Zen + Vega.









5.6GHz FX will be too close to a stock 6700K in Cinebench.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-6700k-i5-6600k-skylake-cpu-review/5/

Vs

http://hwbot.org/submission/3212264_mus1mus_cinebench___r15_fx_8370e_889_cb


----------



## nrpeyton

sorry, I meant the cost of the pot ;-)

They are terribly expensive. 250 $ each

I already have the 1080 (classified).

And, I would actually love to have grabbed an AMD, GPU...

I really (desperately) hope they get back in the game and start giving us a _true_ alternative on the GPU front too ;-)

Nvidia has a massive R&D budget. Most of your money you spend on a Nvidia GPU goes into their research into silly things like, self-driving cars (AI cars). Not future GPU releases... lol
_
I watched the Nvidia portion of the CES 2017._

But yeah, I have been looking into DICE over the last few days, after reaching the limit of my poor Chiller. (I've watched you-tube videos and read the odd guide or two here at overclock.net for DICE).

I can't afford to buy both pots in the same month.. so its one or the other next week... CPU pot or GPU pot  Then possibly the other, the following month.. but then I run the risk of overlap with ZEN ;-)

P.S.

I checked those links, that makes sense now 

thanks


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> money you spend on a Nvidia GPU goes into their research into silly things


like their users habits for "marketing" research


----------



## hawker-gb

Which chiller can go down to -10 Celsius?


----------



## mus1mus

Hailea HC-500 and up so they say. But all that will be dependent on your Ambient, Humidity, and Dew Point in your environment. A closed box set-up will highly be the recommended scenario.


----------



## Tojara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Would just be nice to see a comparison.
> 
> I can get down to about -10c water temp using my Chiller. Just pure curiosity to see *how close* I can get.. even if its still a bit away
> 
> AMD are saying ZEN is a 40% uplift. On a clock basis that means a 8350 would have to be clocked at 5600 to reach its new "zen equivilant". Or doesn't it quite work that way?
> 
> If I can get her to 5.6 GHZ (or close to it as possible) it would be nice to see how that compares


It's 40% more IPC for a single thread, versus Excavator. EX already has ~15% higher IPC than Piledriver and there's the slight module scaling penalty for Piledriver. With the addition of SMT a Zen core (1C/2T) should have 5-10% more throughput than a Piledriver module. 1C vs 1C the difference will be less, but some workloads will still see 60-70% improvements will others will see mere 20-30%.


----------



## strike105x

Decided to take one for the team, i'm gonna see how heat will influence things:



Improved a bit on the airflow since then, now it goes to 76c for socket and 73c for core temps on stress tests, no cache errors so far. Enconding though only goes as far as 71c on socket while maintaining 73c on core, gaming takes core to 63c and the socket to 58c, for the most demanding game. I know this are far from the recommended 60c max temps, but i like the performance gains, they are impressive and we will see once and for all just how much it will affect its life span in daily usage.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Which chiller can go down to -10 Celsius?


I can get my 'Hailea HC-500a Water Chiller' down to -14c with a very low ambient (3c ambient)

Or about -10c with normal ambient of about 23c.

It does take a while to get there. And adding any heat load will quickly bring the temperature back up.

But due to the Chiller having a 4L tank I have enough coolant in the loop for it to remain sub-zero through to the end of a benchmark.

After a 3dmark run (Firestrike plus demo), the coolant temperature will rise about 4c between beginning & end of bench.

The lowest this chiller could "theoretically" go is -24c (the boiling point of the R134agas/refrigerant).

Older Chillers which use less environmentally friendly gas (like R22 or R404) can theoretically go down as low as -48c.

My model is a 1/2 HP model. (790w cooling capacity). The next model up is a 1700w capacity machine. I would expect it would definitely be able to hit -15c at a normal ambient temperature with single GPU/CPU in idle.

P.S.

I have insulated my components to allow running below the dew point.

I got my Chiller as 'used' on Ebay for $250.

I had to re-wire it (very easy, single wire job) to bypass the thermostat to allow it to continue to run below 3c. (the normal minimum thermostat reading). _<-- ask me, i'm happy to provide a step-by-step with pics_

I run Mayhems XT-1 (depending on mixing ratio, allows temps down to -50c before freezing).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Decided to take one for the team, i'm gonna see how heat will influence things:
> 
> 
> 
> Improved a bit on the airflow since then, now it goes to 76c for socket and 73c for core temps on stress tests, no cache errors so far. Enconding though only goes as far as 71c on socket while maintaining 73c on core, gaming takes core to 63c and the socket to 58c, for the most demanding game. I know this are far from the recommended 60c max temps, but i like the performance gains, they are impressive and we will see once and for all just how much it will affect its life span in daily usage.


I would highly suggest you to lower your overclock IF you want the CPU last you a long time... i see core temp of 81 c which is waay too hot and these chips don't like heat that much..

Besides, are you on stock cooler? I mean, those temps are really bad if i am honest. You have a good chip though, i need at least 1.512 vcore in order to maintain 4.8 GHz stable... This chip is a pig.. my previous one, the dead one, was a much better clocker..


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would highly suggest you to lower your overclock IF you want the CPU last you a long time... i see core temp of 81 c which is waay too hot and these chips don't like heat that much..
> 
> Besides, are you on stock cooler? I mean, those temps are really bad if i am honest. You have a good chip though, i need at least 1.512 vcore in order to maintain 4.8 GHz stable... This chip is a pig.. my previous one, the dead one, was a much better clocker..


Please read more carefully next time, i managed to improve temps to 73c for core and 76c for socket (on stress tests, it goes even lower for encoding on socket), as for the temps, the binning goddess bestowed upon me a very hot chip, that's why temps are so high, i have a Noctua NH-D15, but this thing would even make water cooling options cry, tested it in a lot of different scenarios and with some other cooling options, it just runs hot as hell.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Please read more carefully next time, i managed to improve temps to 73c for core and 76c for socket (on stress tests, it goes even lower for encoding on socket), as for the temps, the binning goddess bestowed upon me a very hot chip, that's why temps are so high, i have a Noctua NH-D15, but this thing would even make water cooling options cry, tested it in a lot of different scenarios and with some other cooling options, it just runs hot as hell.


That's a quite hot chip you got there than.. are you sure you mount the cooler correctly? I mean, how much TIM do you use and how do you apply it? After some testing myself on how to apply TIM, i discovered that the pea size method works the best. A small dot in the middle will simply suffice.

Are you saying that you let your chip run at 73 c for long periods of time or only for benches? I would certainly not let my chip run that hot under long periods of time while encoding/rendering.

My chip runs quite cool and i rarely see temps higher as 55 c under full load. I am planning to buy a new case and maybe the Alphacool Eisbaer 240 with another 240 or 360 rad but i am also leaning towards the EK kits. They are much more expensive and i simply cannot justify the higher cost as it would most certainly perform the same as the radiators are the same quality.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a quite hot chip you got there than.. are you sure you mount the cooler correctly? I mean, how much TIM do you use and how do you apply it? After some testing myself on how to apply TIM, i discovered that the pea size method works the best. A small dot in the middle will simply suffice.
> 
> Are you saying that you let your chip run at 73 c for long periods of time or only for benches? I would certainly not let my chip run that hot under long periods of time while encoding/rendering.
> 
> My chip runs quite cool and i rarely see temps higher as 55 c under full load. I am planning to buy a new case and maybe the Alphacool Eisbaer 240 with another 240 or 360 rad but i am also leaning towards the EK kits. They are much more expensive and i simply cannot justify the higher cost as it would most certainly perform the same as the radiators are the same quality.


I'm saying i'm willing to test and see how it will perform currently, the most i've let it run at those temps where for 3 hours under stress testing. I'm gonna run it like that on a daily basis and see what it gets me. I'm really curious how well it will handle itself, AMD is being quite shallow at providing proper temps and many would rather not go beyond 60c, i want to see if it will affect things that much. I did also interviewed other people who ran them quite on the hot side, so i want to see once and for all how things are.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @nrpeyton
> 
> I think You are mistaking a bit. We have 2 temps for the FX. Socket and Core. To verify which is which, you have to look at the actual minimum temps readout at idle. If it goes lower than 30 - 20C, it's the Core. The socket doesn't go down that value even on Watercooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note, Socket and Core Max Values differ from app to app. So keep an eye on those. As both have their own recommended maximum values.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running chilled water. (phase change)
> 
> Here's another screenshot (in the same format) with water temperature at a more "every day" level:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frost ;-)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I know, that's what I meant.. the socket temp is much more accurate than the other or any value you get in the "Core Temp" app.
> 
> On intel it would be different.
> 
> AMD uses some obscure calculation, which is never accurate.
> 
> I';m not saying it's actually "accurate", but it is _more_ accurate than anything else available on AMD. (and definitely more accurate than the "calculated value" under "package".
> 
> Unless this "accuracy" of socket temp varies from mobo to mobo? (and mine is on the more 'accurate side' than others)? In which case my apologies, for the misunderstanding.
> 
> But certainly where I'm sitting, I've always found my socket temp (the one marked as accurate in my screenshot) I have _always_ found this more reliable and useful.






your problem is you dont understand how the algorithm works. ( feel free to search this thread for the proof, its already been posted ) the algorithm is not accurate at idle. the closer to fully loaded the more accurate it is, there have even been people who have carved a slot in the ihs and installed a thermistor to verify this, and they were so close it was well within margin of error .

there is a reason we say in this thread if core is under 40c use socket over 40c use core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Which chiller can go down to -10 Celsius?


honestly best bet is always to DIY them . if you can not (* due to any reason ) i have always been told to only purchase name brand aquarium chillers ( the hailea is one such ) and NEVER buy the koolance ones ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would highly suggest you to lower your overclock IF you want the CPU last you a long time... i see core temp of 81 c which is waay too hot and these chips don't like heat that much..
> 
> Besides, are you on stock cooler? I mean, those temps are really bad if i am honest. You have a good chip though, i need at least 1.512 vcore in order to maintain 4.8 GHz stable... This chip is a pig.. my previous one, the dead one, was a much better clocker..
> 
> 
> 
> Please read more carefully next time, i managed to improve temps to 73c for core and 76c for socket (on stress tests, it goes even lower for encoding on socket), as for the temps, the binning goddess bestowed upon me a very hot chip, that's why temps are so high, i have a Noctua NH-D15, but this thing would even make water cooling options cry, tested it in a lot of different scenarios and with some other cooling options, it just runs hot as hell.
Click to expand...

just an fyi that is not that hot, the regulars do /have gone higher . with no ill effects


----------



## hawker-gb

Thanks for clarification.

My company used to produce water chillers (air cooled and sea cooled) for commercial buildings and apartments.
Those chillers are on R-22(now banned in EU) and currently om R-410a. They cool water to 7 degrees Celsius or heat to 45 degrees and cannot go in minus because antifreeze protection will kick in (you cannot go in minus because exchanger would break and gas would enter in water loop.
Therefore, phase change cooling works different than regular chiller.
I can homemade chiller any time but that chiller can go down to 10 degrees inlet water and 5-7 outlet water and never go in minus.
In regular chiller you have compressor,heat exchanger(air-air),3 way valve (cool-heat),gas/water temp exchanger,pump, sensors (water flow,pressure,antifreeze,high temp etc...)

If phase change cooling can go down to -10 it is much different then chiller and probably using direct expansion.

Too much fuss for homemade.
Can be done but it is complicated and power hungry solution.


----------



## Mega Man

All ac/refrigeration is the same basic cooling cycle, with the addition of accessories. I am sure in the Eu you can use other refrigerants r134a, 404, are the most common here (granted 404 is not used that low usually) also there are several drop ins used for r22

Imo r134a is probably your best shot.

One good example of a drop in is 407c


----------



## hawker-gb

407c is bad refrigerant because of 3 components. In theory similar value as R-22 but in reality really bad.


----------



## hurricane28

A chiller would be awesome cooling these chips. But its not that pretty compared to custom water loop.

I might go with Alphacool Eisbaer 360 with an additional 240 or 280 mm rad in order to cool this beast once and for all. I am also leaning towards EK X360 kit but its 100 euro's more but is it worth the extra 100? I mean, both manufacturers are very well known in the water cooling community and i thing the performance would be the same between those 2, any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mega Man

The new alpha cool stuff is too new to give a good opinion on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> 407c is bad refrigerant because of 3 components. In theory similar value as R-22 but in reality really bad.


There are plenty of chillers with 407c.

I personal will be using 134a when I do mine, unless a better one emerges which I doubt, I also want to not use a cap tube but a exv or txv, Idk which yet

I prefer the reliability of a txv but the control of an exv

However if sized properly I should be able to put my compressors in tandem with either so due to cost txv will probably win...


----------



## hawker-gb

They are plenty and they works bad comparing to R-22
Many of them are changed to R-22
First hand experience.
R407c is simply bad.


----------



## Mega Man

Nah leibert would not use it if it were, right tool for the right job 407c is a high temp application, ie air conditioning


----------



## hawker-gb

Best manufactures dump R407c and switch to r410a
R407c is just bad refrigerant and I tell you that from 23 years of experience with refrigerants.


----------



## mus1mus

does anyone have a working plan for a DIY chiller? I could grab the components quite cheap and DIY is the only way round here as no one knows how it should be done.


----------



## hawker-gb

You can contact me on PM afternoon (CET) and I can help you with components.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *The new alpha cool stuff is too new to give a good opinion on*
> There are plenty of chillers with 407c.
> 
> I personal will be using 134a when I do mine, unless a better one emerges which I doubt, I also want to not use a cap tube but a exv or txv, Idk which yet
> 
> I prefer the reliability of a txv but the control of an exv
> 
> However if sized properly I should be able to put my compressors in tandem with either so due to cost txv will probably win...


Fair enough, how much rad space would you personally recommend? I want an Alphacool eisbaer 360 and an additional 240 mm rad in order to get proper cooling even in the summer. I am planning to use my 3K Noctua fans on the 240 mm and perhaps replace the stock alphacool ones on the 360 also with these Noctua fans or maybe the 2K variant.

What i mean is that you can only cool it to a certain degree and after a certain surface area the performance doesn't scale well.


----------



## strike105x

So far i'm really digging how it all works, for now i will say that my build is done... Thanks guys for all the assistance, if any of you are curious this is the build i ended up making with your help:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































Sorry for the room, i'm in the middle of some things







.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thanks for clarification.
> 
> My company used to produce water chillers (air cooled and sea cooled) for commercial buildings and apartments.
> Those chillers are on R-22(now banned in EU) and currently om R-410a. They cool water to 7 degrees Celsius or heat to 45 degrees and cannot go in minus because antifreeze protection will kick in (you cannot go in minus because exchanger would break and gas would enter in water loop.
> Therefore, phase change cooling works different than regular chiller.
> I can homemade chiller any time but that chiller can go down to 10 degrees inlet water and 5-7 outlet water and never go in minus.
> In regular chiller you have compressor,heat exchanger(air-air),3 way valve (cool-heat),gas/water temp exchanger,pump, sensors (water flow,pressure,antifreeze,high temp etc...)
> 
> If phase change cooling can go down to -10 it is much different then chiller and probably using direct expansion.
> 
> Too much fuss for homemade.
> Can be done but it is complicated and power hungry solution.


Interesting, are you saying I could break my Chiller by running it sub-zero?

(I had to rewire it to bypass the thermostat to go below 3c).

I believe its just a regular Aquarium Chiller. With titanium heat exchanger. With a stock temperature range of 3c to 42c. With 350W compressor (draw from socket), a big evaporator (and water tank), and a condenser with a fan.

http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/radiators/chiller/2693/durchlaufkuehler-hailea-ultra-titan-1500-hc500790watt-kaelteleistung (If I hadn't bought this off Ebay I would have invalidated the warranty, by manipulating the thermostat).

How will it break??


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> your problem is you dont understand how the algorithm works. ( feel free to search this thread for the proof, its already been posted ) the algorithm is not accurate at idle. the closer to fully loaded the more accurate it is, there have even been people who have carved a slot in the ihs and installed a thermistor to verify this, and they were so close it was well within margin of error .
> 
> there is a reason we say in this thread if core is under 40c use socket over 40c use core
> honestly best bet is always to DIY them . if you can not (* due to any reason ) i have always been told to only purchase name brand aquarium chillers ( the hailea is one such ) and NEVER buy the koolance ones ....
> just an fyi that is not that hot, the regulars do /have gone higher . with no ill effects


I hear what you're saying.

I wasn't aware that the algorithm was more accurate the closer the system is, to full load. So rep+ for that information.

However I am still sceptical. I am running at *100% on all cores* (prime 95 small FFT).

Water Temp is 32c
Socket Temp is 59c
Core Temp (or package/calculated) is only reading 38.5c ?

Considering the water temp; and the full load on the CPU... I would say the socket temp is still more accurate?


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Interesting, are you saying I could break my Chiller by running it sub-zero?
> 
> (I had to rewire it to bypass the thermostat to go below 3c).
> 
> I believe its just a regular Aquarium Chiller. With titanium heat exchanger. With a stock temperature range of 3c to 42c. With 350W compressor (draw from socket), a big evaporator (and water tank), and a condenser with a fan.
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/radiators/chiller/2693/durchlaufkuehler-hailea-ultra-titan-1500-hc500790watt-kaelteleistung (If I hadn't bought this off Ebay I would have invalidated the warranty, by manipulating the thermostat).
> 
> How will it break??


I can tell you how residence chiller/heat pump works :

This is common one of top chiller /heat pump on market:



That chiller have heat exchanger inside like this:



In lower picture you have gas which go inside exchanger and cool or heat water which is on other loop inside exchanger.
IF water loop go below zero degrees celsius then copper pipes will break and water and gas will mix,destroy compressor in proces and game over for that particular chiller/heat pump.

Thats why these chillers have safety to prevent freeze and destroy system.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Thanks for clarification.
> 
> My company used to produce water chillers (air cooled and sea cooled) for commercial buildings and apartments.
> Those chillers are on R-22(now banned in EU) and currently om R-410a. They cool water to 7 degrees Celsius or heat to 45 degrees and cannot go in minus because antifreeze protection will kick in (you cannot go in minus because exchanger would break and gas would enter in water loop.
> Therefore, phase change cooling works different than regular chiller.
> I can homemade chiller any time but that chiller can go down to 10 degrees inlet water and 5-7 outlet water and never go in minus.
> In regular chiller you have compressor,heat exchanger(air-air),3 way valve (cool-heat),gas/water temp exchanger,pump, sensors (water flow,pressure,antifreeze,high temp etc...)
> 
> If phase change cooling can go down to -10 it is much different then chiller and probably using direct expansion.
> 
> Too much fuss for homemade.
> Can be done but it is complicated and power hungry solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, are you saying I could break my Chiller by running it sub-zero?
> 
> (I had to rewire it to bypass the thermostat to go below 3c).
> 
> I believe its just a regular Aquarium Chiller. With titanium heat exchanger. With a stock temperature range of 3c to 42c. With 350W compressor (draw from socket), a big evaporator (and water tank), and a condenser with a fan.
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/water-cooling/radiators/chiller/2693/durchlaufkuehler-hailea-ultra-titan-1500-hc500790watt-kaelteleistung (If I hadn't bought this off Ebay I would have invalidated the warranty, by manipulating the thermostat).
> 
> How will it break??
Click to expand...

It depends on many things that we can not answer here, the biggest being what is your compressor made for (hi, med or low temp, I am guessing med by that temp range but it could be high or high or low, what is your metering device. And what is it set for. What is your superheat..... the list continues to grow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> your problem is you dont understand how the algorithm works. ( feel free to search this thread for the proof, its already been posted ) the algorithm is not accurate at idle. the closer to fully loaded the more accurate it is, there have even been people who have carved a slot in the ihs and installed a thermistor to verify this, and they were so close it was well within margin of error .
> 
> there is a reason we say in this thread if core is under 40c use socket over 40c use core
> honestly best bet is always to DIY them . if you can not (* due to any reason ) i have always been told to only purchase name brand aquarium chillers ( the hailea is one such ) and NEVER buy the koolance ones ....
> just an fyi that is not that hot, the regulars do /have gone higher . with no ill effects
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you're saying.
> 
> I wasn't aware that the algorithm was more accurate the closer the system is, to full load. So rep+ for that information.
> 
> However I am still sceptical. I am running at *100% on all cores* (prime 95 small FFT).
> 
> Water Temp is 32c
> Socket Temp is 59c
> Core Temp (or package/calculated) is only reading 38.5c ?
> 
> Considering the water temp; and the full load on the CPU... I would say the socket temp is still more accurate?
Click to expand...

It is quite conceivable depending on again many things, your socket I would believe is hotter just from the vrm on the board ( heat travels through the copper traces ) and your cooling the silicone far quicker (*see next comment) then the PCB, and plastic of the socket. ( pcbs are more of an thermal insulator then conductor you are reading a sensor on the mobo pcb under the chip pcb with the tiny pins being the only way to transfer heat away, I have not been following your posts closely however I assume you don't block your vrm's or have any cooling on your socket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *The new alpha cool stuff is too new to give a good opinion on*
> There are plenty of chillers with 407c.
> 
> I personal will be using 134a when I do mine, unless a better one emerges which I doubt, I also want to not use a cap tube but a exv or txv, Idk which yet
> 
> I prefer the reliability of a txv but the control of an exv
> 
> However if sized properly I should be able to put my compressors in tandem with either so due to cost txv will probably win...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, how much rad space would you personally recommend? I want an Alphacool eisbaer 360 and an additional 240 mm rad in order to get proper cooling even in the summer. I am planning to use my 3K Noctua fans on the 240 mm and perhaps replace the stock alphacool ones on the 360 also with these Noctua fans or maybe the 2K variant.
> 
> What i mean is that you can only cool it to a certain degree and after a certain surface area the performance doesn't scale well.
Click to expand...

Not that I an one to talk ( my newest case can comfortably fit 4 moras with room for at least 4 more rads. )

But I think you are already at overkill at 1 x 360 for just the cpu


----------



## hawker-gb

Adendum:

Chillers have 3 layers of protection against freeze:

First is flow switch which kicks protection if pump stops and water stops flow.

Second is thermistor on inlet water which kicks in if temp go below 4 degreese celsius

Third id high pressure switch which stops unit if pressure going to high.

Disabling any of these protections is bad choice.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Adendum:
> 
> Chillers *should* have 3 layers of protection against freeze:
> 
> First is flow switch which kicks protection if pump stops and water stops flow.
> 
> Second is thermistor on inlet water which kicks in if temp go below 4 degreese celsius
> 
> Third id high pressure switch which stops unit if pressure going to high.
> 
> Disabling any of these protections is bad choice.


I fixed it for you

There is no guarantee that it does. I have seen plenty in my time with out head pressure controls and low pressure ( even trane mid range commercial products )

And further more some use a form of freeze stats


----------



## nrpeyton

I've had it down as low as -14 (but *slow*, gradual steps).

What about freezers, its using the same technology as a freezer (that's the way I always seen it).

Also the coolant inside is not freezing. Isn't it the coolant 'freezing up' inside the pipes that can cause the copper to crack?

As long as the coolant doesn't freeze; should be good?

When something freezes/condenses (changes state) it gets bigger, or smaller.. this change in volume (size) is what can cause crack in copper?/metal?

I am using this with my EK pump. (no pump in the chiller)


----------



## hawker-gb

Freezer I'd direct expansion


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Freezer I'd direct expansion


Direct expansion?

Is there a way I can tell if mine uses direct expansion or not?

I was thinking of upgrading to one of these:


Fully hermetic condensing unit
brand: Embraco Aspera
model: UNE 6210 GK,
refrigerant: R 404 A / R 507
evaporation temperature MBP,
voltage 230 V / 50 Hz,
displacement: 8,77 cm3,
Power: 1/2 HP,
nominal cooling capacity: 1302 W
Motor type: CSIR , 1 fan diameter 254 mm,
air volume: 595 m3 / h,
starting current 10,1 A,
connections: 3/8 "x 1/4 ",


----------



## hawker-gb

After i oversee few thousands chillers/heat pumps and VRV systems (Vertical Refrigerant Versatile) i never have situation where protection failes and unit freeze except when user bypass safety.
Granted,i work mainly with Daikin and that is top notch manufacturer.

Edit: Use to be Vertical Refrigerant Versatilee, now is Variable Refrigerant Volume


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Direct expansion?
> 
> Is there a way I can tell if mine uses direct expansion or not?
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading to one of these:
> 
> 
> Fully hermetic condensing unit
> brand: Embraco Aspera
> model: UNE 6210 GK,
> refrigerant: R 404 A / R 507
> evaporation temperature MBP,
> voltage 230 V / 50 Hz,
> displacement: 8,77 cm3,
> Power: 1/2 HP,
> nominal cooling capacity: 1302 W
> Motor type: CSIR , 1 fan diameter 254 mm,
> air volume: 595 m3 / h,
> starting current 10,1 A,
> connections: 3/8 "x 1/4 ",


Direct expansion is when refrigerant expands directly in heat exchanger without water loop.

P.S. my english is not to good to translate this correctly and precise.

This is direct expansion example:


----------



## nrpeyton

The one I was looking at upgrading to runs off R404A

Found these specs on it:



But its *only* the condensing unit & compressor; I'd have to find a way to hook an evaporator & water tank up.

P.S.

It still has 447 watts of cooling power, even at -20 ;-)

Even at -30c it would still have approx. 250w cooling ;-) _(according to my rough calculation)_


----------



## hawker-gb

How you will connect that to CPU loop?

You need dedicated heat exchanger (gas/water) for that. And knowledge how to connect all that.

And that compressor is noisy.


----------



## nrpeyton

Yes that would be the problem.

I was thinking of taking the tank/evaporator from my Hailea HC-500a

Then paying a refrigeration engineer.

*Here's how it looks just now:*


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Yes that would be the problem.
> 
> I was thinking of taking the tank/evaporator from my Hailea HC-500a
> 
> Then paying a refrigeration engineer.


I think invested money will not justified results and complication.

Also,its noisy and power hungry.


----------



## nrpeyton

Maybe it would be better buying a pot for GPU & CPU and beginning DRY ICE experiments instead then?

No point spending all this extra money for. maybe 20c?

Pots for LN2/DICE are about £250 each... still very expensive lol...


----------



## Johan45

There's really no point for 24/7 use. Benching yes. I know a couple guys that ran FX with SS and still stayed around 5.5 for daily use.
Benching can be a lot of fun and quite addictive. Eventually you end up with a ton of parts and no time


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I've had it down as low as -14 (but *slow*, gradual steps).
> 
> What about freezers, its using the same technology as a freezer (that's the way I always seen it).
> 
> Also the coolant inside is not freezing. Isn't it the coolant 'freezing up' inside the pipes that can cause the copper to crack?
> 
> As long as the coolant doesn't freeze; should be good?
> 
> When something freezes/condenses (changes state) it gets bigger, or smaller.. this change in volume (size) is what can cause crack in copper?/metal?
> 
> I am using this with my EK pump. (no pump in the chiller)


He is talking about far larger systems then you will ever need, D.C. Is not needed and if done right a chill can do it,

First as to freezers right tool for the right job again the compressor had to be rated for low temp the coils have to be properly engineered ( each evap coil has both an evaporator and a superheater coil built in ) ( I am very much oversimplifying here so please know this is just to help people understand )

He metering device has to be properly designed for that temp and pressure

Most of what we do is custom built ( for pcs ) with some exceptions

As for designing I tend to ask a few people I know , I tried on ocn but frankly the response was less then adequate, so I ask the engineers at my place of business

I know what will be my evap for my chiller my phase change ( all will be built by hand for and by me ) is what I don't know yet but I have a rough idea of what I want the nice part is they will both be all copper with the exception of the solder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> After i oversee few thousands chillers/heat pumps and VRV systems (Vertical Refrigerant Versatile) i never have situation where protection failes and unit freeze except when user bypass safety.
> Granted,i work mainly with Daikin and that is top notch manufacturer.
> 
> Edit: Use to be Vertical Refrigerant Versatilee, now is Variable Refrigerant Volume


You are not talking about a daikin ( mcquay ) you are talking about a unit that costs less the 1k which frankly I bet is bare bones .......
As to top notch ... that is an opinion I don't share, they are not bad however. Frankly although there are reasons daikin does stuff imo they are no where near the best, esp when looking at them from a service standpoint. There are far better and more service friendly brands. They are far too over engineered, but again this is my opinion and that of well my entire company ( afaik the largest mechanical contractor this side of the miss. River but I could be wrong on that )


----------



## hawker-gb

Principle is same for 1k or 100k unit









As for brands, its not opinion. Its fact.

Furthermore, heat exchanger on chiller/heat pump cannot go in minus without tampering safety measures because Its not made for that.

EDIT: I dont have experience with phase change PC cooling. Probably they made it to go as low as it can.


----------



## Mega Man

No again not true

The cooling cycle or refrigeration cycle is the same (principle)

The safeties (we will call this accessories) used are dependant on the manufacture, while I would like to believe every one uses them I know from experience they do not like, esp and more so in small homeowner units

As to your belief that chillers can not go into a negative how do you think a chiller keeps a ice rink frozen ?

( Hint : lots of glycol and below freezing temps )


----------



## hawker-gb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No again not true
> 
> The cooling cycle or refrigeration cycle is the same (principle)
> 
> The safeties (we will call this accessories) used are dependant on the manufacture, while I would like to believe every one uses them I know from experience they do not like, esp and more so in small homeowner units
> 
> As to your belief that chillers can not go into a negative how do you think a chiller keeps a ice rink frozen ?
> 
> ( Hint : lots of glycol and below freezing temps )


Oh,so you think glycol is answer.









P.S. Its not my belief,its more then 20 years of actually work with heat pumps/chillers.

I rest my case.


----------



## Mega Man

Here is my proof, I won't even get into the fun centrifugal chillers.

Google ice rink chillers ..... really, it's all there.
The one at d.u. (Denver university) (set points from memory are 18 *f* ) is gigantic, but again I know nothing nor does the people who taught me, who combined have more then 150 years of expertise, but sees I don't use that to support my false beliefs as a crutch

Hey this whole company must also know nothing....
http://berg-group.com/products/ice-rinks/ice-rink-chiller-systems/
They chill to -9c (16f) .... that's well below freezing... wow they must be wrong to


----------



## hawker-gb

Omg,we talk about different things.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Yes that would be the problem.
> 
> I was thinking of taking the tank/evaporator from my Hailea HC-500a
> 
> Then paying a refrigeration engineer.
> 
> *Here's how it looks just now:*


i wanted to fall back and touch on this with an actual explanation;

you can not do that unless both the cond ( the part in your pics with the compressor ) and the evap match size wise

you should not run your chiller lower then it is intended due to a few reasons all leading back to design.
- your chiller is not designed for that temp range. while you can make ir run colder you also put unnecessary wear on it - that sia dit is yours to do what oyu want.
- when you get below its intended setpoints, you start to bring liquid back to the compressor - you can not compress a liquid - as the lower and lower the temp the harder it is to get proper superheat into the refrigerant. liquid refrigerant loves oils, and robs the compressor of oil - this can damage the valves but usually just dries out the bearings .....

again this is just a " cliff notes" version of what happens.

also there is NOTHING wrong with 407c- 410a is far more dangerous due to its excessive pressures. but again right tools for the right job, liebert ( https://www.vertivco.com/en-US/products/brands/liebert/ ) by far the best and most known crac systems ( computer room air conditioner ) usaed in data centers are by far the foremost company, they would not use 407c ( nor would stulz which i personally would rank second .... ) so if you find something using these refrigerants they work fine.

@ mus1mus

chillers are hard to find, and generally you have to make your own evap in most cases. =---- it would be a pain if you really want you can pm me for help


----------



## hawker-gb

Again,407c is abandoned by all mayor players in industry.
407c was replacement for R22 but pathetic replacement.
It has three components and if there is a tiny bit of leak you cannot have parameters and must change all gas in system.

There is good reason why top players dump that refrigerant.

Many servicemen back in days dump 407c from system and fill it with R22 because R22 can go in system labeled for 407c but not vice versa.

Ofc these things you will hardly find with casual googling.
It needs experience.


----------



## hawker-gb

And no,commercial chillers/heat pumps (home or office use) cannot go in minus.
Ice makers are totally different thing


----------



## hawker-gb

If someone need actual service manual or technical data sheets for chillers (only for servicemen intended) I will provide it on PM.
These things you won't find on Google.
With that is pretty simple to made homemade chiller if you have little skill.
Or direct expansion for that matter.

It's just time consuming and complicated to use in PC environment.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> Principle is same for 1k or 100k unit


Psst you said it and I will look for again..... more proof (i may have an IOM for a trane that clearly says you can use it for air conditioning or ice making no promises however .... )

I like how now you change your story now ice makers can...... psst a chiller is a chiller


----------



## hawker-gb

I won't change facts.

You can make chiller system from common split system direct expansion if you know how.

Maybe language barrier stops us from better understanding.


----------



## Mega Man

Here you go. Old Rtaa trane chiller. You can clearly see on page 98 the freeze protection needed for a setpoint now obviously your setpoint would be higher then your freezepoint ... but alas I digress , this is one of many chillers which ( the one in my case was used to cool a collage library, however you can read this IOM and find you can also make ice with this same chiller .... hell call trane tech support for an rtaa chiller ( they will transfer you to peublo Colorado, where they are all made. To get to tech support for trane you have to call your trane parts supply house and ask for tech support )

http://www.trane.com/commercial/uploads/pdf/1060/rtaa-svx01a-en_09012005.pdf


----------



## hawker-gb

Psst,you can Google,but I work with these systems every day.

Direct expansion,chillers...

No icemakers though.


----------



## hawker-gb

Any commercial chiler/heat pump can be "adapted" for certain job but warranty is void.
And these things are too expensive for risk.

Manufacturer put protection inside outdoor unit for reason.
There is reason why chiller (comnercia-home) won't even start if temperature go below certain point, if power phases is not in right order, if pressure is too high or low etc...

Tampering with that void warranty on system thousands of euro worth.


----------



## Mega Man

Well ok, YOU Don't work with them. I do. And have, and will.

You ARE wrong on this, now please stop.

I google to show facts beyond the old philosophy of " trust me, I am an engineer" as that does not hold weight here, I am glad you work on air cooled Dx chillers, i work on all kinds air, water cooled, MRI chillers. 100 ton, 5 ton, 1000ton,

Here is one example of a building

[


----------



## hawker-gb

:facepalm:

I don't work? You Google that?

Ofc I can also provide actual pictures from actual sites.

So far by your writing I conclude that you never see nor work with theses systems.

You said earlier that filling glycol in system ensures minus without knowledge how glycol impacts cool/heat etc...

So no,you don't work on these systems and you are just another Google technician.


----------



## hawker-gb

And back in days when you call me liar about AMD email you don't find normal to apologize after I provide you that email.
Speaks a lot of you.

Don't bother to answer.


----------



## hurricane28

Well that escalated quickly









Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that escalated quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself.


opcorn:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawker-gb*
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> I don't work? You Google that?
> 
> Ofc I can also provide actual pictures from actual sites.
> 
> So far by your writing I conclude that you never see nor work with theses systems.
> 
> You said earlier that filling glycol in system ensures minus without knowledge how glycol impacts cool/heat etc...
> 
> So no,you don't work on these systems and you are just another Google technician.


He does work on them, I can vouch for that (whatever my word is worth here)

@hurricane28

a single 360 is enough for an FX chip, you can get 5.0-5.2 on one in a well ventilated case.

anyone more than that is overkill.

In other news.....1 more month to go


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He does work on them, I can vouch for that (whatever my word is worth here)
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> a single 360 is enough for an FX chip, you can get 5.0-5.2 on one in a well ventilated case.
> 
> *anyone more than that is overkill*.
> 
> In other news.....1 more month to go


Since you mentioned that, I switched my rads to test the Black Ice 480GTX with single array of my Nidecs. Maintains the same temps as the slim 360 with Push-Pull 1600RPM fans at 1000 RPM.









Latest rumor says Ryzen 8C/16T Black Edition at no more than $600.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He does work on them, I can vouch for that (whatever my word is worth here)
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> a single 360 is enough for an FX chip, you can get 5.0-5.2 on one in a well ventilated case.
> 
> *anyone more than that is overkill*.
> 
> In other news.....1 more month to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mentioned that, I switched my rads to test the Black Ice 480GTX with single array of my Nidecs. Maintains the same temps as the slim 360 with Push-Pull 1600RPM fans at 1000 RPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest rumor says Ryzen 8C/16T Black Edition at no more than $600.
Click to expand...

I'll be very curious to see clock speeds and headroom, that's really all I care about, price is obviously a massive factor though.


----------



## mus1mus

3.5GHz Boost. Not really bad IMO. Black Edition chips may feature higher clocks.

And no Hexa Core chips. Seems they want to avoid bloating the market with less sellable SKUs.


----------



## strike105x

Its me again, i would like to ask you guys somethings, considering my build and the fact that i use between 1.3765v (for 4.6Ghz) and 1.4375v for 4.8Ghz on my AMD FX8300 will this RX 480 card work with my power supply: http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/480-4.html


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He does work on them, I can vouch for that (whatever my word is worth here)
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> a single 360 is enough for an FX chip, you can get 5.0-5.2 on one in a well ventilated case.
> 
> anyone more than that is overkill.
> 
> In other news.....1 more month to go


Thnx for the input. I had the same thoughts. There is no such thing as overkill regarding to cooling these FX chips..









I am planning to buy the Alphacool Eisbaer 360 with Phanteks Enthoo Luxe tempered glass edition which has ample airflow. The thing with the Eisbaer serie coolers is that you can buy an additional radiator and just plug it in and you are good to go. I was leaning towards EK X360 kit but according to 3 retail stores in my country they had lots of problems with them like pumps died, loud noise from the pump, bad RMA department etc. I have no experience with either one of them and i want good warranty which leads me to Alphacool. If something breaks or dies, they ask no questions and they just send you replacements according to my retail store.

I am going to test the 360 rad and if its still not enough i buy another 240 or 280 mm to mount in the front or bottom of the case.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *3.5GHz Boost*. Not really bad IMO. Black Edition chips may feature higher clocks.
> 
> And no Hexa Core chips. Seems they want to avoid bloating the market with less sellable SKUs.


Higher....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> He does work on them, I can vouch for that (whatever my word is worth here)
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> a single 360 is enough for an FX chip, you can get 5.0-5.2 on one in a well ventilated case.
> 
> anyone more than that is overkill.
> 
> In other news.....1 more month to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for the input. I had the same thoughts. There is no such thing as overkill regarding to cooling these FX chips..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to buy the Alphacool Eisbaer 360 with Phanteks Enthoo Luxe tempered glass edition which has ample airflow. The thing with the Eisbaer serie coolers is that you can buy an additional radiator and just plug it in and you are good to go. I was leaning towards EK X360 kit but according to 3 retail stores in my country they had lots of problems with them like pumps died, loud noise from the pump, bad RMA department etc. I have no experience with either one of them and i want good warranty which leads me to Alphacool. If something breaks or dies, they ask no questions and they just send you replacements according to my retail store.
> 
> I am going to test the 360 rad and if its still not enough i buy another 240 or 280 mm to mount in the front or bottom of the case.
Click to expand...

I know about the Eisbaer (I have a Kelvin S360, same thing almost), There is such a thing as overkill with FX, as Mus stated earlier all the extra rad space allows you to do is run the fans at a lower rpm, temps will be a little lower but not enough to be worth the effort imo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Its me again, i would like to ask you guys somethings, considering my build and the fact that i use between 1.3765v (for 4.6Ghz) and 1.4375v for 4.8Ghz on my AMD FX8300 will this RX 480 card work with my power supply: http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/480-4.html


Yeah it'll be fine


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Higher....


5960X turbos to 3.5 from a base of 3.0 you know. I share the same sentiments on Overclocking potential though.
Quote:


> I know about the Eisbaer (I have a Kelvin S360, same thing almost), There is such a thing as overkill with FX, as Mus stated earlier all the extra rad space allows you to do is run the fans at a lower rpm, temps will be a little lower but not enough to be worth the effort imo


I saw around 5C advantage at 1850 RPM from my previous tests. Though my ambient this morning was about 2C higher than last time.

Edit: Kraken's bundled fans are schweeet! 1850RPM and a good amount of airflow.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3.5GHz Boost. Not really bad IMO. Black Edition chips may feature higher clocks.
> 
> And no Hexa Core chips. Seems they want to avoid bloating the market with less sellable SKUs.


The way I understood, it was more of a design limitation. Sounded like they work in 4 core clusters with shared L3


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Higher....
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X turbos to 3.5 from a base of 3.0 you know. I share the same sentiments on Overclocking potential though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I know about the Eisbaer (I have a Kelvin S360, same thing almost), There is such a thing as overkill with FX, as Mus stated earlier all the extra rad space allows you to do is run the fans at a lower rpm, temps will be a little lower but not enough to be worth the effort imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw around 5C advantage at 1850 RPM from my previous tests. Though my ambient this morning was about 2C higher than last time.
> 
> Edit: Kraken's bundled fans are schweeet! 1850RPM and a good amount of airflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

What I'm saying is the turbo clock will be higher than 3.5Ghz.

Is it wrong of me to want a single fan that the sticker is actually centred on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3.5GHz Boost. Not really bad IMO. Black Edition chips may feature higher clocks.
> 
> And no Hexa Core chips. Seems they want to avoid bloating the market with less sellable SKUs.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I understood, it was more of a design limitation. Sounded like they work in 4 core clusters with shared L3
Click to expand...

^ That, a 6c/12t chip would be a perfect addition to the market, with games choking up 4c/8t chips pretty easy (Battlefield 1 among others) those extra 2 cores can make all the difference but sadly it's not meant to be, we'll probably get a 4c/8t, 8c/8t and a 8c/16t, not sure about 4c/4c though, Can't see why they wouldn't though.


----------



## Mega Man

Yes it is wrong, good news you can buy one.

The Silhouette Cameo 2 is one of the more recommended machines D:


----------



## mus1mus

It's dead center


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> It's dead center


Your picture would suggest otherwise


----------



## cssorkinman

quote name="Sgt Bilko" url="/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/64980#post_25812861"]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Higher....
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X turbos to 3.5 from a base of 3.0 you know. I share the same sentiments on Overclocking potential though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I know about the Eisbaer (I have a Kelvin S360, same thing almost), There is such a thing as overkill with FX, as Mus stated earlier all the extra rad space allows you to do is run the fans at a lower rpm, temps will be a little lower but not enough to be worth the effort imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw around 5C advantage at 1850 RPM from my previous tests. Though my ambient this morning was about 2C higher than last time.
> 
> Edit: Kraken's bundled fans are schweeet! 1850RPM and a good amount of airflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

What I'm saying is the turbo clock will be higher than 3.5Ghz.

Is it wrong of me to want a single fan that the sticker is actually centred on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3.5GHz Boost. Not really bad IMO. Black Edition chips may feature higher clocks.
> 
> And no Hexa Core chips. Seems they want to avoid bloating the market with less sellable SKUs.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I understood, it was more of a design limitation. Sounded like they work in 4 core clusters with shared L3
Click to expand...

^ That, a 6c/12t chip would be a perfect addition to the market, with games choking up 4c/8t chips pretty easy (Battlefield 1 among others) those extra 2 cores can make all the difference but sadly it's not meant to be, we'll probably get a 4c/8t, 8c/8t and a 8c/16t, not sure about 4c/4c though, Can't see why they wouldn't though.[/quote]

*It would seem so, but I want one that has fins in the center to direct air into the dead spot. Off setting 140 mm fans as intakes on my H100 makes a big difference.

I'd say a good 240 mm radiator with good fans and pump will just about get the most from cooling plate if it's a cpu only loop. But it is nice to run 4.9 ghz silently on a 480mm radiator







.

EDIT: WOW -sorry quotes are alllll jacked up lol*


----------



## mus1mus

I wonder how much memory bandwidth can we get from a dual channel platform with a gargantuan cache.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Higher....
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X turbos to 3.5 from a base of 3.0 you know. I share the same sentiments on Overclocking potential though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I know about the Eisbaer (I have a Kelvin S360, same thing almost), There is such a thing as overkill with FX, as Mus stated earlier all the extra rad space allows you to do is run the fans at a lower rpm, temps will be a little lower but not enough to be worth the effort imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw around 5C advantage at 1850 RPM from my previous tests. Though my ambient this morning was about 2C higher than last time.
> 
> Edit: Kraken's bundled fans are schweeet! 1850RPM and a good amount of airflow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I'm saying is the turbo clock will be higher than 3.5Ghz.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to want a single fan that the sticker is actually centred on?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3.5GHz Boost. Not really bad IMO. Black Edition chips may feature higher clocks.
> 
> And no Hexa Core chips. Seems they want to avoid bloating the market with less sellable SKUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way I understood, it was more of a design limitation. Sounded like they work in 4 core clusters with shared L3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ That, a 6c/12t chip would be a perfect addition to the market, with games choking up 4c/8t chips pretty easy (Battlefield 1 among others) those extra 2 cores can make all the difference but sadly it's not meant to be, we'll probably get a 4c/8t, 8c/8t and a 8c/16t, not sure about 4c/4c though, Can't see why they wouldn't though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It would seem so, but I want one that has fins in the center to direct air into the dead spot. Off setting 140 mm fans as intakes on my H100 makes a big difference.
> 
> I'd say a good 240 mm radiator with good fans and pump will just about get the most from cooling plate if it's a cpu only loop. But it is nice to run 4.9 ghz silently on a 480mm radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: WOW -sorry quotes are alllll jacked up lol*
Click to expand...

Fixed for you


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah it'll be fine


Thank you







, i originally wanted to go for the 470 but when i found that for the same price, or even cheaper then some 470's i wanted to be sure i can fit it in XD.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yeah it'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i originally wanted to go for the 470 but when i found that for the same price, or even cheaper then some 470's i wanted to be sure i can fit it in XD.
Click to expand...

I've done an 8150 at 4.6 with an R9 290 on a 500w PSU, you'll be fine


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've done an 8150 at 4.6 with an R9 290 on a 500w PSU, you'll be fine


Wow that makes it even more reassuring, thank you, it really is nice to be able to have a place on which i can rely on with this issues, with people i can trust, quite happy i discovered this place and mainly this thread







.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've done an 8150 at 4.6 with an R9 290 on a 500w PSU, you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that makes it even more reassuring, thank you, it really is nice to be able to have a place on which i can rely on with this issues, with people i can trust, quite happy i discovered this place and mainly this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

No worries, OCN is pretty good at dishing out useful info, you will still come across bad stuff from time to time but not really in this thread, most here are very well educated about the majority of AMD CPUs and quite a number of other components as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Good news for the Asus fanboys:

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1

I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good news for the Asus fanboys:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1
> 
> I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!


Eeew! Why do they have to deface it with those horrible metal blocks that are supposed to resemble heatsinks? That X370prime though is more my style though.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good news for the Asus fanboys:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1
> 
> I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!


It wasn't a teaser, It was a showcase + Q&A for channel partners.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good news for the Asus fanboys:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1
> 
> I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!
> 
> 
> 
> Eeew! Why do they have to deface it with those horrible metal blocks that are supposed to resemble heatsinks? That X370prime though is more my style though.
Click to expand...

I quite like the newer ROG boards tbh, I'm still waiting to see what Gigabytes and MSIs top boards are, I find it hard to believe that Giga is releasing an Aorus as it's top of the line and While the Xpower looks great, they did hint at a higher tier board.....I'm thinking a Godlike


----------



## Johan45

Funny that they're (ASUS) following the Intel line so closely, wonder if they'll have a benching board like the APEX


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good news for the Asus fanboys:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1
> 
> I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a teaser, It was a showcase + Q&A for channel partners.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good news for the Asus fanboys:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1
> 
> I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeew! Why do they have to deface it with those horrible metal blocks that are supposed to resemble heatsinks? That X370prime though is more my style though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quite like the newer ROG boards tbh, I'm still waiting to see what Gigabytes and MSIs top boards are, I find it hard to believe that Giga is releasing an Aorus as it's top of the line and While the Xpower looks great, they did hint at a higher tier board.....I'm thinking a Godlike
Click to expand...

As do I, also to note they have amd itx !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Funny that they're (ASUS) following the Intel line so closely, wonder if they'll have a benching board like the APEX


That is definitely on the cards, no way they'll leave the Hero as thier top tier board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good news for the Asus fanboys:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1
> 
> I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a teaser, It was a showcase + Q&A for channel partners.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good news for the Asus fanboys:
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/asus_has_announced_their_crosshair_vi_hero_am4_motherboard/1
> 
> I've had enough of these teasers to be honest, its time for AMD to release RYZEN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeew! Why do they have to deface it with those horrible metal blocks that are supposed to resemble heatsinks? That X370prime though is more my style though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I quite like the newer ROG boards tbh, I'm still waiting to see what Gigabytes and MSIs top boards are, I find it hard to believe that Giga is releasing an Aorus as it's top of the line and While the Xpower looks great, they did hint at a higher tier board.....I'm thinking a Godlike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As do I, also to note they have amd itx !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

They do, afaik There will definitely be a Gigabyte model, I assume MSI will have one as well and I would love to see an Impact from Asus, with an 8c/16t 95w TDP chip I honestly don't see why they can't go all out on high end ITX boards.

I'm thinking we won't see them launch till the APUs though


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Funny that they're (ASUS) following the Intel line so closely, wonder if they'll have a benching board like the APEX
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely on the cards, no way they'll leave the Hero as thier top tier board.
Click to expand...

I found it odd really they linked Crosshair and Hero together unless, Crosshair VI is the AMD equivalent of MaximusIX. That would leave room for a few more ROG boards


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Funny that they're (ASUS) following the Intel line so closely, wonder if they'll have a benching board like the APEX
> 
> 
> 
> That is definitely on the cards, no way they'll leave the Hero as thier top tier board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found it odd really they linked Crosshair and Hero together unless, Crosshair VI is the AMD equivalent of MaximusIX. That would leave room for a few more ROG boards
Click to expand...

Crosshair is the AMD lineup for ROG, Maximus is Intel, Rampage is Extreme socket, The model has always been the same on both sides, Crosshair IV Formula, Crosshair IV Extreme, Crosshair V Formula, Maximus V Formula, Rampage Formula etc etc.

I'm predicting we'll see the Hero, Impact and Extreme/Apex.


----------



## Johan45

It's official http://www.pcworld.com/article/3163500/components/amd-confirms-its-ryzen-cpu-will-launch-in-early-march-followed-by-the-vega-gpu.html
Quote:


> AMD's eagerly-awaited Ryzen processor will launch in early March, according to AMD chief executive Lisa Su. Su specified the target date during the company's fourth-quarter earnings call Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> "There will be widespread system availability from day one," Su said during the call. Channel vendors will receive the first Ryzen chips, along with system integrators. More traditional hardware vendors will come later, Su added.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's official http://www.pcworld.com/article/3163500/components/amd-confirms-its-ryzen-cpu-will-launch-in-early-march-followed-by-the-vega-gpu.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD's eagerly-awaited Ryzen processor will launch in early March, according to AMD chief executive Lisa Su. Su specified the target date during the company's fourth-quarter earnings call Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> "There will be widespread system availability from day one," Su said during the call. Channel vendors will receive the first Ryzen chips, along with system integrators. More traditional hardware vendors will come later, Su added.
Click to expand...

Also seems like we will be getting a 6c/12t SKU as well.....that makes me happy.

I'm still calling Feb 28th as the launch day, just feels right









Already got my Waterblock ordered and on the way, just need a board and the chip now


----------



## Johan45

I'm hoping I can make my KL 380A work. Really don't want another block


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm hoping I can make my KL 380A work. Really don't want another block


Hey, that's the block I have. Still have all my watercooling gear, too lazy to sell it. If that block will work, then I may use it on my Ryzen proc... hopefully a 6C/12T one


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm hoping I can make my KL 380A work. Really don't want another block


Best picture I've found for it:



That should let you know if the 380A will work, hard to say looking at it, I don't know which are the AM3+ mounting holes to use as a reference point.

I just ordered a EK Supremacy MX since EK had them going for $50 AUD, never going to be that cheap here, I even ordered the AM4 mounting brackets for my Predator, gives me a chance to test out the Intel block and the AMD one then


----------



## Johan45

OOh that looks really promising Sarge here's the block with the AM3+ holes marked and it appears to have the proper ones just like the blue ones in your pic.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> OOh that looks really promising Sarge here's the block with the AM3+ holes marked and it appears to have the proper ones just like the blue ones in your pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What I'd do......Take a file and "connect" the AM3+ holes and the potential AM4 ones, since the screws don't need full pressure all around you can get away with a sliding system like on the Intel blocks









Of course I'd make sure that they don't fit properly the first time


----------



## Johan45

???? Assuming that pic came from EK the hole placement really looks like it lines up with the holes on the 380A


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> ???? Assuming that pic came from EK the hole placement really looks like it lines up with the holes on the 380A


Yeah it's from EK


----------



## The Sandman

I pretty sure one of the vids (AMD) in one of the previous posts claimed the AM4 uses the same pattern as AM3+.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> I pretty sure one of the vids (AMD) in one of the previous posts claimed the AM4 uses the same pattern as AM3+.


Same pattern, different hole positions.

Clip style mounting should still work (stock cooler) but anything that has mounting screws through the board won't.

The picture I posted above explains it.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same pattern, different hole positions.
> 
> Clip style mounting should still work (stock cooler) but anything that has mounting screws through the board won't.
> 
> The picture I posted above explains it.










that makes more sense. Thank you +Rep

So is the Hero "the mobo" or just all they'll have at the beginning? You have me confused now


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Same pattern, different hole positions.
> 
> Clip style mounting should still work (stock cooler) but anything that has mounting screws through the board won't.
> 
> The picture I posted above explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that makes more sense. Thank you +Rep
> 
> So is the Hero "the mobo" or just all they'll have at the beginning? You have me confused now
Click to expand...

The Hero is the sub model name the way I see it, all AMD ROG boards have been called Crosshair (with the exception of FM2+ That was a Crossblade) since the very first ROG board was created, Maximus is the mainstream Intel line and Rampage is the Intel extreme socket line.

For example we have the Crosshair V Formula (-Z) like you are running but before that we have the Crosshair IV Formula and Crosshair IV Extreme, on Intels side we've had a plethora of Maximus boards ranging from the Apex, Extreme, Hero, Ranger, Gene right down to the Impact (mITX).

I don't think AM3+ was really worth the extra development costs for Asus/ROG to create more boards other than the CVF/Z simply because it did the job so well and the sabertooth already existed.

This time around I'm really hoping to see at least 3 (maybe 4 boards from ROG for Ryzen, a Hero (which we've seen), And Extreme/Apex, a Gene (mATX) and an Impact (mITX).

Hope that makes a bit more sense, or it may have confused you more haha


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The Hero is the sub model name the way I see it, all AMD ROG boards have been called Crosshair (with the exception of FM2+ That was a Crossblade) since the very first ROG board was created, Maximus is the mainstream Intel line and Rampage is the Intel extreme socket line.
> 
> For example we have the Crosshair V Formula (-Z) like you are running but before that we have the Crosshair IV Formula and Crosshair IV Extreme, on Intels side we've had a plethora of Maximus boards ranging from the Apex, Extreme, Hero, Ranger, Gene right down to the Impact (mITX).
> 
> I don't think AM3+ was really worth the extra development costs for Asus/ROG to create more boards other than the CVF/Z simply because it did the job so well and the sabertooth already existed.
> 
> This time around I'm really hoping to see at least 3 (maybe 4 boards from ROG for Ryzen, a Hero (which we've seen), And Extreme/Apex, a Gene (mATX) and an Impact (mITX).
> 
> Hope that makes a bit more sense, or it may have confused you more haha


Makes perfect sense now, thanks again!


----------



## mus1mus

I wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of Crosshair sub boards now. If reports were right about Ryzen 8-core having 95W consumption, itx boards will be a craze. And Asus will be capitalizing on that.

I wouldn't be too surprised if Zen gets the same lovin' as Intel mainstream.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see a lot of Crosshair sub boards now. If reports were right about Ryzen 8-core having 95W consumption, itx boards will be a craze. And Asus will be capitalizing on that.
> 
> I wouldn't be too surprised if Zen gets the same lovin' as Intel mainstream.


I think a lot of that will depend on whether or not Zen gets the same cashflow. They always go to the $$$
That's IMO the biggest reason there was so little support for FX


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think a lot of that will depend on whether or not Zen gets the same cashflow. They always go to the $$$
> That's IMO the biggest reason there was so little support for FX


I don't see Ryzen failing though.


----------



## Johan45

We had great hopes for buldozer too









Although Ryzen does look like what they're actually promising this time around.


----------



## mus1mus

This might interest some of you.

Temps and Fan Speed with a single 480mm rad.
Room with AC OFF. Roughly 28C.

1000RPM


1400RPM


1850RPM (supposed)


1850RPM (repeat)


Average and Max may all look simillar, but you have to take note where the temps normalize and not those lows and spikes.









Apparently, at a certain point, you can no longer decrease temps. Unless ambient goes lower for me.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might interest some of you.
> 
> Temps and Fan Speed with a single 480mm rad.
> Room with AC OFF. Roughly 28C.
> 
> 1000RPM
> 
> 
> 1400RPM
> 
> 
> 1850RPM (supposed)
> 
> 
> 1850RPM (repeat)
> 
> 
> Average and Max may all look simillar, but you have to take note where the temps normalize and not those lows and spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, at a certain point, you can no longer decrease temps. Unless ambient goes lower for me.






This was actually very helpful, thnx for the screens









Every chip behaves differently at a certain voltage but this can be useful though. Your chip needs A LOT less voltage than mine but yours on the other hand can run hotter, quite strange how these things work actually.

Would you mind share your BIOS settings for those runs too? I ordered a new case, its this one: http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Luxe-TemperedGlass.html

Hopefully it will arrive early next week. Than i am going to order Alphacool Eisbaer 360 and see how much of a difference a 360 rad really makes on this chip. Some say 240 mm radiator is enough to cool these chips but i am not that convinced to be honest. I personally think that 360 mm of rad space is the sweet spot especially when you use slim radiators like the Alphacool Eisberg ones.


----------



## Johan45

I've always used the 120/100W guideline and it works quite well. Figure a 9590 is 220W stock, overclocked that only goes up so any FX in the 5.0GHz range is well over the 200W mark and would be suited to a 360 rad. Just my opinion but who am I? I run a 1260 rad


----------



## mus1mus

What settings do you need? I am no longer in front of the PC but i can tell you that all values should be in HWInfo. Except LLC Settings. You will need to hand tune that one as we have different boards.

CPU-LLC is on Ultra High - adds about 0.025V
CPU-NB LLC is on Regular tonprevent it from having a terrible Voltage Swing Delta. Note of the 2750MHz CPU-NB at less than 1.3? If I dial my CPU-NB to Less than 2700, the Voltage I need is actually just about 1.25V.

Yeah, even after lapping, the chip runs hot. Well, I accepted the fact that I can't have them all. My current 5930K is the same. 4.9 Benching at just 1.32V but exceeds 85C in benchmarks.







And can't do 5-ohhhhh!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've always used the 120/100W guideline and it works quite well. Figure a 9590 is 220W stock, overclocked that only goes up so any FX in the 5.0GHz range is well over the 200W mark and would be suited to a 360 rad. Just my opinion but who am I? I run a 1260 rad


Well then I got too little for 2X Fury and FX


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've always used the 120/100W guideline and it works quite well. Figure a 9590 is 220W stock, overclocked that only goes up so any FX in the 5.0GHz range is well over the 200W mark and would be suited to a 360 rad. Just my opinion but who am I? I run a 1260 rad


That's some need information, thnx for that.

I can't wait to get my hands on the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe tempered glass and the Alphacool Eisbaer 360...

I am curious as to how well it performs compared to my H100i. I am planning to use my Noctua 3K rpm fans so i have to order 1 or 2 extra.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've always used the 120/100W guideline and it works quite well. Figure a 9590 is 220W stock, overclocked that only goes up so any FX in the 5.0GHz range is well over the 200W mark and would be suited to a 360 rad. Just my opinion but who am I? I run a 1260 rad


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What settings do you need? I am no longer in front of the PC but i can tell you that all values should be in HWInfo. Except LLC Settings. You will need to hand tune that one as we have different boards.
> 
> CPU-LLC is on Ultra High - adds about 0.025V
> CPU-NB LLC is on Regular tonprevent it from having a terrible Voltage Swing Delta. Note of the 2750MHz CPU-NB at less than 1.3? If I dial my CPU-NB to Less than 2700, the Voltage I need is actually just about 1.25V.
> 
> Yeah, even after lapping, the chip runs hot. Well, I accepted the fact that I can't have them all. My current 5930K is the same. 4.9 Benching at just 1.32V but exceeds 85C in benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can't do 5-ohhhhh!


Yeah i know it differs from board to board but it can give me some impression.

It seems you have a good chip there man, i need almost 1.4v to my CPU-NB in order to be stable..

Be happy with your chip, i am lucky to get 5 GHz with that 360 rad if i am honest.. but we'll see. I hope for the best. ?Thnx for the info.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's some need information, thnx for that.
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands on the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe tempered glass and the Alphacool Eisbaer 360...
> 
> I am curious as to how well it performs compared to my H100i. I am planning to use my Noctua 3K rpm fans so i have to order 1 or 2 extra.


3000 rpm on a 360 rad?
I've had real good luck with 1850 rpm max, and only when testing. Other wise 1050 (or less) rpm for me. No need for all that noise.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 3000 rpm on a 360 rad?
> I've had real good luck with 1850 rpm max, and only when testing. Other wise 1050 (or less) rpm for me. No need for all that noise.


Yes indeed.

The reason is that i already have 2 of those fans and i am very happy with it. Its not that i run them at 100% all the time but the quality and noise at low rpm is really really good. These are the best 120 mm fans tested according to many reviews so i might as well buy another one in order to use them on my 360 rad and have lots of head room if needed in the summer.

I really can't wait to see how it performs.... But first i have to wait for my case to arrive


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> 3000 rpm on a 360 rad?
> I've had real good luck with 1850 rpm max, and only when testing. Other wise 1050 (or less) rpm for me. No need for all that noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed.
> 
> The reason is that i already have 2 of those fans and i am very happy with it. Its not that i run them at 100% all the time but the quality and noise at low rpm is really really good. These are the best 120 mm fans tested according to many reviews so i might as well buy another one in order to use them on my 360 rad and have lots of head room if needed in the summer.
> 
> I really can't wait to see how it performs.... But first i have to wait for my case to arrive
Click to expand...

They aren't the best but they are top 3 for sure.


----------



## hurricane28

They are the best i ever owned that's for sure. It took me a while to find fans that suited my needs and these were the best reviewed fans at low and high rpm. Of course there are better performing fans but they are utterly loud and very expensive like the delta fans.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> They are the best i ever owned that's for sure. It took me a while to find fans that suited my needs and these were the best reviewed fans at low and high rpm. Of course there are better performing fans but they are utterly loud and very expensive like the delta fans.


Actually I was thinking of GTs and Vardars, Deltas are industrial fans not suited for a consumer level, NF-F12 iPPC and the other 2 I mentioned are.

I'm not trying to take away how good those fans are but GTs and Vardars are better for Rads, they have a lower noise level while providing the same (or better) pressure,

I currently have all 3 in my PC right now, Vardars on my Predator, GT on my Fury X and NF-F12 iPPCs as case fans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually I was thinking of GTs and Vardars, Deltas are industrial fans not suited for a consumer level, NF-F12 iPPC and the other 2 I mentioned are.
> 
> I'm not trying to take away how good those fans are but GTs and Vardars are better for Rads, they have a lower noise level while providing the same (or better) pressure,
> 
> I currently have all 3 in my PC right now, Vardars on my Predator, GT on my Fury X and NF-F12 iPPCs as case fans.


Yeah they are more like industrial fans indeed. Which is exactly the reason why i bought my Noctua 3K rpm fans. I was leaning towards EK-Furious Vardar FF5-120 (3000rpm) but i heard some bad things about build quality and the performance is on par with the Noctua NF-F12 industrial PC3000rpm. As a matter a fact, the Noctua performs much better at higher rpm's and is even more quiet. The EK fans "only" have 5.81mm H2O while the Noctua puts out 7,63 mm H₂O. cfm is also higher on the Noctua but only just.

The Noctua uses SSO2 bearing while the EK fan still uses Double-ball bearing which can make very annoying noise at some rpm's while i don't even hear my Noctua's at low rpm. It also has focused airflow which really works and IP52 certified. It also has 6 years warranty instead of 2, so you are set for the coming 6 years.

Long story short, the Noctua is eyewateringly expensive but its worth the money IMO because its the better fan on all fronts.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Actually I was thinking of GTs and Vardars, Deltas are industrial fans not suited for a consumer level, NF-F12 iPPC and the other 2 I mentioned are.
> 
> I'm not trying to take away how good those fans are but GTs and Vardars are better for Rads, they have a lower noise level while providing the same (or better) pressure,
> 
> I currently have all 3 in my PC right now, Vardars on my Predator, GT on my Fury X and NF-F12 iPPCs as case fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are more like industrial fans indeed. Which is exactly the reason why i bought my Noctua 3K rpm fans. I was leaning towards EK-Furious Vardar FF5-120 (3000rpm) but i heard some bad things about build quality and the performance is on par with the Noctua NF-F12 industrial PC3000rpm. As a matter a fact, the Noctua performs much better at higher rpm's and is even more quiet. The EK fans "only" have 5.81mm H2O while the Noctua puts out 7,63 mm H₂O. cfm is also higher on the Noctua but only just.
> 
> The Noctua uses SSO2 bearing while the EK fan still uses Double-ball bearing which can make very annoying noise at some rpm's while i don't even hear my Noctua's at low rpm. It also has focused airflow which really works and IP52 certified. It also has 6 years warranty instead of 2, so you are set for the coming 6 years.
> 
> Long story short, the Noctua is eyewateringly expensive but its worth the money IMO because its the better fan on all fronts.
Click to expand...

NF-F12 iPPC 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/03/04/noctua-nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm-120mm-fan/3/

Darkside GT 2150rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/07/10/darkside-gentle-typhoon-black-edition-2150rpm-120mm-fan/3/

Vardar 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/05/05/ekwb-vardar-ff5-120-fan/3/

I know that Noctua is good, I recommend them alot for some of the reasons you outlined.

Again I'm not trying to take away from how good they are, just helping you understand they aren't "the best" 120mm fans out there, especially for a radiator.


----------



## mus1mus

Matter of fact, 3000RPM will not give you the temps you are hoping for.

In a very low ambient setting, sure, it will help. But with normal room temps, all you need will be about 2000RPM or even less.

Money is better off spent on thicker rads.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> NF-F12 iPPC 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/03/04/noctua-nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Darkside GT 2150rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/07/10/darkside-gentle-typhoon-black-edition-2150rpm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Vardar 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/05/05/ekwb-vardar-ff5-120-fan/3/
> 
> I know that Noctua is good, I recommend them alot for some of the reasons you outlined.
> 
> Again I'm not trying to take away from how good they are, just helping you understand they aren't "the best" 120mm fans out there, especially for a radiator.


I understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> NF-F12 iPPC 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/03/04/noctua-nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Darkside GT 2150rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/07/10/darkside-gentle-typhoon-black-edition-2150rpm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Vardar 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/05/05/ekwb-vardar-ff5-120-fan/3/
> 
> I know that Noctua is good, I recommend them alot for some of the reasons you outlined.
> 
> Again I'm not trying to take away from how good they are, just helping you understand they aren't "the best" 120mm fans out there, especially for a radiator.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Matter of fact, 3000RPM will not give you the temps you are hoping for.
> 
> In a very low ambient setting, sure, it will help. But with normal room temps, all you need will be about 2000RPM or even less.
> 
> Money is better off spent on thicker rads.


I also understand and it depends on the radiator too. Unfortunately the Corsair units have very high fin density which requires a high static pressure fan in order to perform.

The reason i went for these fans is due to their excellent noise to performance ratio. At full blast they are obviously loud but that's no surprise because they run at 3K rpm and no fan is quiet at that speed. The trick is to maintain high static pressure and high cfm across the rpm and these fans are one of the best out there. As an example, my stock Corsair fans at quiet mode perform much worse than my Noctua fans and at full blast its not even comparable.

I wanted high static pressure fans that also are relatively quiet and are good undervolt and these fans have it all. They maintain high static pressure under the whole rpm range, long warranty, they look good, quality is outstanding etc.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Matter of fact, 3000RPM will not give you the temps you are hoping for.
> 
> In a very low ambient setting, sure, it will help. But with normal room temps, all you need will be about 2000RPM or even less.
> 
> Money is better off spent on thicker rads.


Agreed, problem is he's grabbing the Eisbaer which is a good rad (full copper and 30mm thick iirc) so fan will make a small diff on that front.

other news, my G933 has been having issues over the last 6 months or so and I finally gave in and submitted a warranty claim, got told I had to "destroy" the original before they'd ship the replacement off...



Pretty sure that's destroyed......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Agreed, problem is he's grabbing the Eisbaer which is a good rad (full copper and 30mm thick iirc) so fan will make a small diff on that front.
> 
> other news, my G933 has been having issues over the last 6 months or so and I finally gave in and submitted a warranty claim, got told I had to "destroy" the original before they'd ship the replacement off...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's destroyed......


The problem with this Eisbaer cooler is that they use relatively weak fans which only produce around 1,3 mmH20. My Noctua's have more under lower rpm and are more quiet. That and i already have 2 of them so its only logical to buy 1 extra to mount on my rad.

I am curious as to how the stock fans perform of my Phanteks Enthoo luxe case though. If they do not perform well i order more Noctua fans instead.

Sorry to hear about your headphone man, hope your new ones will last you a long time


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Agreed, problem is he's grabbing the Eisbaer which is a good rad (full copper and 30mm thick iirc) so fan will make a small diff on that front.
> 
> other news, my G933 has been having issues over the last 6 months or so and I finally gave in and submitted a warranty claim, got told I had to "destroy" the original before they'd ship the replacement off...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's destroyed......
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this Eisbaer cooler is that they use relatively weak fans which only produce around 1,3 mmH20. My Noctua's have more under lower rpm and are more quiet. That and i already have 2 of them so its only logical to buy 1 extra to mount on my rad.
> 
> I am curious as to how the stock fans perform of my Phanteks Enthoo luxe case though. If they do not perform well i order more Noctua fans instead.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your headphone man, hope your new ones will last you a long time
Click to expand...

Alphacool can only use whatever fans they make, they only make fans that are "good enough" for the job.

using fans from another company would lead to better thermals + noise but it would also drive costs up, not to mention collaboration with another company means less profits as well (sales dependant).

Replacement Headset is on the way, here's hoping it doesn't have the same issues my original had.


----------



## mus1mus

FPI huh? I have 20 fins per inch.
http://hardwarelabs.com/blackice/gtx/gtx-480/
http://thermalbench.com/2015/01/05/hardwarelabs-black-ice-nemesis-480gtx/5/

The GTX performs better than the Nemesis at high fans speeds. Safe to say it's the best performing rad out there.

35mm Nidecs
http://www.nidecpg.com/fanpdfs/ta450dc7.pdf
Mind you I have the B35502-35 Model that has a higher RPM. 4000RPM +-10%

Do you want to see the temps at full speed versus 1400RPM?

1400. 

That LUMP in Fan Speed indicates the fan being removed from the Tach and PWM Header, thus no reading.



Do you think the added noise and cost can justify the drop in temps?










Noctua is not the Magic ball to temps. All I'm saying.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I've got a 360mm Black Ice rad here, not sure what model it is though.....

It has fixed barb inlet/outlets, got some weight to it so full copper and good FPI.

Otherwise I've got my 480mm Monsta if I want overkill


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got a 360mm Black Ice rad here, not sure what model it is though.....
> 
> It has fixed barb inlet/outlets, got some weight to it so full copper and good FPI.
> 
> Otherwise I've got my 480mm Monsta if I want overkill


They are well made rads. They are also made here so grabbing them locally is actually easier than most good brands.

I am contemplating on using some dual-80mm black ice rads on a small form factor build actually. If Zen can have strong ITX mobos, I will grab one.








80mm industrial fans are also cheap.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got a 360mm Black Ice rad here, not sure what model it is though.....
> 
> It has fixed barb inlet/outlets, got some weight to it so full copper and good FPI.
> 
> Otherwise I've got my 480mm Monsta if I want overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are well made rads. They are also made here so grabbing them locally is actually easier than most good brands.
> 
> I am contemplating on using some dual-80mm black ice rads on a small form factor build actually. If Zen can have strong ITX mobos, I will grab one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80mm industrial fans are also cheap.
Click to expand...

I'll be using my Predator 360 and the Core X9 for my main Ryzen build and *if* I can swing it, another more portable build in this: https://www.pccasegear.com/products/36746/thermaltake-core-g3-gaming-slim-atx-chassis


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Agreed, problem is he's grabbing the Eisbaer which is a good rad (full copper and 30mm thick iirc) so fan will make a small diff on that front.
> 
> other news, my G933 has been having issues over the last 6 months or so and I finally gave in and submitted a warranty claim, got told I had to "destroy" the original before they'd ship the replacement off...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's destroyed......
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with this Eisbaer cooler is that they use relatively weak fans which only produce around 1,3 mmH20. My Noctua's have more under lower rpm and are more quiet. That and i already have 2 of them so its only logical to buy 1 extra to mount on my rad.
> 
> I am curious as to how the stock fans perform of my Phanteks Enthoo luxe case though. If they do not perform well i order more Noctua fans instead.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your headphone man, hope your new ones will last you a long time
Click to expand...

I have tried to get you to understand this for years.... static pressure and cfm are poor statistics to judge any, and every fan. Period. No arguments can be made factually to the contrary.

You need a pq chart

Sorry on mobile have to paste link like this

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

Also I keep trying to get you to try gts, as they are far better for sound. But you just keep refusing saying they cost to much...


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> NF-F12 iPPC 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/03/04/noctua-nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Darkside GT 2150rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/07/10/darkside-gentle-typhoon-black-edition-2150rpm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Vardar 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/05/05/ekwb-vardar-ff5-120-fan/3/
> 
> I know that Noctua is good, I recommend them alot for some of the reasons you outlined.
> 
> Again I'm not trying to take away from how good they are, just helping you understand they aren't "the best" 120mm fans out there, especially for a radiator.


*Vardar 3000rpm:*
- Max Air Flow: 181 m³/h
- Static Pressure: 5.81mm H2O

*Noctua 3000rpm:*
-- Max Air Flow: 186 m³/h
- Static Pressure: 7.63mm H2O

I use the Noctua's too, best fans I've ever had 

Also got some Vardars too. Also good fans... very quiet 

P.S.

I really wish the Delta's were available in the U.K.

Fan technology hasn't increased very much in recent years, we really aught to be seeing 5000 RPM as a _standard_, by now. For those who are 'noise sensitive' an "overclock/turbo" button on the fan would be great to stop the whiners. ;-)

I remember feeling like I was being treated like a 5yo, when I figured out EVGA had artificially maxed the fan RPM's out on my GTX 1080 at 9.5v (using locked down BIOS). *How dare they!*
Luckily due to the "evga thermal pad crisis" they fixed that in a future BIOS update


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *1I have tried to get you to understand this for years.... static pressure and cfm are poor statistics to judge any, and every fan. Period. No arguments can be made factually to the contrary.
> *
> You need a pq chart
> 
> Sorry on mobile have to paste link like this
> 
> https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/
> 
> *2 Also I keep trying to get you to try gts, as they are far better for sound. But you just keep refusing saying they cost to much...*


1: Yeah sure, higher performing fans simply perform better because they move more air.. as simple as that.. Its not endlessly though but its not that hard to understand why i am getting better performance with my Noctua 3K fans than with the stock Corsair fans.. that is because they are higher static pressure, higher cfm and have focused airflow which make them good radiator fans...

There is a reason why the Noctua NF-F12 is so popular..

2: I told you before that i can't get those fans from where i am from, trust me i tried to get them because you can't stop raving about them and i was eager to try them out but i found nothing..
Why are you saying that these GT's are better for noise btw? Did you try my Noctua's? At idle (quiet) mode, i cannot even hear them and at 1500 rpm i can still barely hear them over back ground noise to be honest and i have good hearing. At 3K rpm they are noisy but not too noisy IMO compared to the Corsair SP120L fans which make an annoyingly rattling noise and are the worst fans i ever owned to be perfectly honest. Now, i believe you that these GT's are very good fans and as a matter a fact i seen many reviewers recommending these fans but they are not that much better than my Noctua fans as you imply here.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *Vardar 3000rpm:*
> - Max Air Flow: 181 m³/h
> - Static Pressure: 5.81mm H2O
> 
> *Noctua 3000rpm:*
> -- Max Air Flow: 186 m³/h
> - Static Pressure: 7.63mm H2O
> 
> I use the Noctua's too, best fans I've ever had
> 
> Also got some Vardars too. Also good fans... very quiet
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I really wish the Delta's were available in the U.K.
> 
> *Fan technology hasn't increased very much in recent years, we really aught to be seeing 5000 RPM as a standard, by now. For those who are 'noise sensitive' an "overclock/turbo" button on the fan would be great to stop the whiners. ;-)*
> 
> I remember feeling like I was being treated like a 5yo, when I figured out EVGA had artificially maxed the fan RPM's out on my GTX 1080 at 9.5v (using locked down BIOS). *How dare they!*
> Luckily due to the "evga thermal pad crisis" they fixed that in a future BIOS update


That is why i like my custom fan profiles so much. At idle i cannot hear my system and when i am gaming i wear my headset mostly so i don't care that much about the sound because my headphone is noise cancelling and i have the volume quite high when i game lol.

I downloaded Corsair link again and now its working great again. Previous version didn't work properly and my fans wouldn't ramp up under load and i couldn't change that. Now i have quiet, balanced and performance mode and i can set an custom fan curve if i want to. I mostly use quiet mode which makes the fans spin at only 1200 rpm and i can barely hear them. At performance mode the fans can spin up to 3K rpm but that is only when i am benching or gaming or other high demanding tasks.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> NF-F12 iPPC 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/03/04/noctua-nf-f12-industrialppc-3000-pwm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Darkside GT 2150rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/07/10/darkside-gentle-typhoon-black-edition-2150rpm-120mm-fan/3/
> 
> Vardar 3000rpm: http://thermalbench.com/2015/05/05/ekwb-vardar-ff5-120-fan/3/
> 
> I know that Noctua is good, I recommend them alot for some of the reasons you outlined.
> 
> Again I'm not trying to take away from how good they are, just helping you understand they aren't "the best" 120mm fans out there, especially for a radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vardar 3000rpm:*
> - Max Air Flow: 181 m³/h
> - Static Pressure: 5.81mm H2O
> 
> *Noctua 3000rpm:*
> -- Max Air Flow: 186 m³/h
> - Static Pressure: 7.63mm H2O
> 
> I use the Noctua's too, best fans I've ever had
> 
> Also got some Vardars too. Also good fans... very quiet
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I really wish the Delta's were available in the U.K.
> 
> Fan technology hasn't increased very much in recent years, we really aught to be seeing 5000 RPM as a _standard_, by now. For those who are 'noise sensitive' an "overclock/turbo" button on the fan would be great to stop the whiners. ;-)
> 
> I remember feeling like I was being treated like a 5yo, when I figured out EVGA had artificially maxed the fan RPM's out on my GTX 1080 at 9.5v (using locked down BIOS). *How dare they!*
> Luckily due to the "evga thermal pad crisis" they fixed that in a future BIOS update
Click to expand...

*Vardar:*
Quote:


> I would definitely recommend to people employing radiators/heatsinks with high impedance to airflow such as the 30 FPI rads from Black Ice and Koolance


*Noctua:*
Quote:


> This does follow what we saw with other Noctua fans before where their forte is not necessarily high impedance situations like radiators, but they may well be excellent case or heatsink fans. So keep that in mind when making your decision.


There is a reason why I linked the actual reviews and not the numbers from the box


----------



## Mega Man

And why I bring up pq charts


----------



## nrpeyton

lol 

I just done some benching on 3dmark using my AMD FX 8350 CPU (and my 1080)

Interesting how well these oldies scale with overclocking (CPU = the oldie).

*STOCK*
:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17794690


*OVERCLOCKED*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17797512


*COMPARISON*



25% improvement in overall score

42% improvement in physics score

not a bad improvement, just for making something do more than its designed to









also shows just how badly FX is lagging behind, when you look at other peoples scores. :-(

I had the old wretched thing, overclocked at 5.3GHZ @ 1.7v!
on chilled water!

Its like feeding granny speed & racing her up the hill, she's still never keeping up.

4 WEEKS left until ZEN!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> lol
> 
> I just done some benching on 3dmark using my AMD FX 8350 CPU (and my 1080)
> 
> Interesting how well these oldies scale with overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *STOCK*
> :
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17794690
> 
> 
> *OVERCLOCKED*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17797512
> 
> 
> *COMPARISON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25% improvement in overall score
> 
> 42% improvement in physics score
> 
> not a bad improvement, just for making something do more than its designed to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also shows just how badly poor FX 8350 CPU is lagging behind when you look at other peoples scores. :-(
> 
> I had the poor thing overclocked at 5.3GHZ @ 1.7v on chilled water (stock 4.0GHZ @ 1.28v). its like feeding your granny speed and racing her up the hill, she's still never keeping up.
> 
> 4 WEEKS left until ZEN!


Not sure if I'd call Firestrike an "oldie" but I still wouldn't use it for benching FX, use 3DMark 11 or Timespy.

Futuremark themselves have admitted that Firestrike isn't indicative of true performance with the FX CPUs (in the combined test) and this is one of the reasons why Time Spy doesn't have one.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not sure if I'd call Firestrike an "oldie" but I still wouldn't use it for benching FX, use 3DMark 11 or Timespy.
> 
> Futuremark themselves have admitted that Firestrike isn't indicative of true performance with the FX CPUs (in the combined test) and this is one of the reasons why Time Spy doesn't have one.


I meant the FX haha 

FX = oldie ;-)

I've edited/fixed the post 

Edit:
Don't get me wrong, I love her... been through a lot with this FX. Wouldn't trade her. But the snobs over at intel love to drum it into me that I'm well *overdue* that upgrade ;-) Eventually I begin to believe it.

Anyway, upgrades always get me excited, so then when AMD release a new CPU at the same time (finally)... you really can't blame me lol? ;-)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not sure if I'd call Firestrike an "oldie" but I still wouldn't use it for benching FX, use 3DMark 11 or Timespy.
> 
> Futuremark themselves have admitted that Firestrike isn't indicative of true performance with the FX CPUs (in the combined test) and this is one of the reasons why Time Spy doesn't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the FX haha
> 
> FX = oldie ;-)
> 
> I've edited/fixed the post
> 
> Edit:
> Don't get me wrong, I love her... been through a lot with this FX. Wouldn't trade her. But the snobs over at intel love to drum it into me that I'm well *overdue* that upgrade ;-) Eventually I begin to believe it.
> 
> Anyway, upgrades always get me excited, so then when AMD release a new CPU at the same time (finally)... you really can't blame me lol? ;-)
Click to expand...

FX is the almost same age as Firestrike haha.

I can understand, I still give my FX system a run from time to time and I won't be getting rid of it but moving to Intel was a better choice for me overall, I will be going to Zen and then FX might get retired for good.

People have different needs and wants when it comes to their PC, if your happy with what you've got then that's good enough, you shouldn't have to justify your purchasing choices to others.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Excited for zen im hoping they can be fully decked out on an itx board i need a smaller rig for everday use...baby on the way and my primo takes up too much space and it weighs almost 100 lbs


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

@nrpeyton, physic's score seems on the low side for 5.3ghz.

And I would like to add something to the conversation a couple pages ago, oc'd FX vs stock 7700k.

you also have to take into account the instruction being used, if there is a variation in instructions the intel will be faster almost always

memory speed timings and tertiary setting will come into much more of a factor.

as for upping those physics scores, NB/HT and memory.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Excited for zen im hoping they can be fully decked out on an itx board i need a smaller rig for everday use...baby on the way and my primo takes up too much space and it weighs almost 100 lbs


95w TDP for the 8c/16t chip, no reason why there won't be high end ITX boards for AM4, pair it up with a couple of those nice 16GB sticks we've been seeing and that'll be an awesome little rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @nrpeyton, physic's score seems on the low side for 5.3ghz.
> 
> And I would like to add something to the conversation a couple pages ago, oc'd FX vs stock 7700k.
> 
> you also have to take into account the instruction being used, if there is a variation in instructions the intel will be faster almost always
> 
> memory speed timings and tertiary setting will come into much more of a factor.
> 
> as for upping those physics scores, NB/HT and memory.


it was stock 6700k vs FX, much better odds for FX in that case, if it was 7700k then there would be no point, Kaby is clocked too high out of the box.

http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-6700k-6600k-amd-fx-8370/

I know most in here have already seen this but since this might give an idea for those who haven't.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @nrpeyton, physic's score seems on the low side for 5.3ghz.
> 
> And I would like to add something to the conversation a couple pages ago, oc'd FX vs stock 7700k.
> 
> you also have to take into account the instruction being used, if there is a variation in instructions the intel will be faster almost always
> 
> memory speed timings and tertiary setting will come into much more of a factor.
> 
> as for upping those physics scores, NB/HT and memory.


Thanks, rep+

I have my NB and HT at 2600. (never been able to get the NB stable at anything higher).

My NB voltage increases automatically to either 1.1v, 1.25v or 1.4v depending how high I set the frequency. I can manually override that (and my value even shows up in Windows on HWINFO64 and AIDA64) but due to never being able to get the NB stable I don't believe it *takes* properly.

HT won't go higher than 2600 (there isn't even an option for it).

I have my memory at 2133MHZ. Never been able to get it stable on anything higher than that. The board only goes up to 2450MHZ memory, so buying a new kit just for 350mhz wouldn't be cost effective at this stage?

I'm not really sure what else can be done.?

I am off on holiday next week and was planning on buying a new DICE/LN2 pot from Kingpincooling.com to have some fun while I've got the week off.

*How high do these FX chips generally go on DICE?*

The alternative for me would be having some DICE fun on my GPU instead.

Already got to 5.3Ghz using my Water Chiller on the FX(-5c water temp). But it does take 1.6v to get there.

Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

FSB so you can clock the RAM further.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> FSB so you can clock the RAM further.


I've been doing it with a 26x multiplier. Always seemed easier to get the RAM stable at a decent frequency.

As soon as I touch the CPU Frequency, every other frequency jumps.

It always seemed to "fit together" better using the multiplier.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I've been doing it with a 26x multiplier. Always seemed easier to get the RAM stable at a decent frequency.
> 
> As soon as I touch the CPU Frequency, every other frequency jumps.
> 
> It always seemed to "fit together" better using the multiplier.


Of course they will. Makes things more interesting actually.









For example, @Mega Man uses 300 FSB so his HT can go up to 3900MHz that helps his Quad Fire set-up.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Of course they will. Makes things more interesting actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, @Mega Man uses 300 FSB so his HT can go up to 3900MHz that helps his Quad Fire set-up.


ahh I see, I'll do some playing around with it tomorrow then.. interesting ;-)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> ahh I see, I'll do some playing around with it tomorrow then.. interesting ;-)


While you are at it.

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season3_division4_round1

Compete.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> ahh I see, I'll do some playing around with it tomorrow then.. interesting ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> While you are at it.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season3_division4_round1
> 
> Compete.
Click to expand...

Hmmm......I get my FX chips back in a few days, I might even have a crack at it again









Interesting stages as well


----------



## mus1mus

True. I need to fix my mobo first though. I am not getting good stable Voltages.

My solder job sucks.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> @nrpeyton, physic's score seems on the low side for 5.3ghz.
> 
> And I would like to add something to the conversation a couple pages ago, oc'd FX vs stock 7700k.
> 
> you also have to take into account the instruction being used, if there is a variation in instructions the intel will be faster almost always
> 
> memory speed timings and tertiary setting will come into much more of a factor.
> 
> as for upping those physics scores, NB/HT and memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, rep+
> 
> I have my NB and HT at 2600. (never been able to get the NB stable at anything higher).
> 
> My NB voltage increases automatically to either 1.1v, 1.25v or 1.4v depending how high I set the frequency. I can manually override that (and my value even shows up in Windows on HWINFO64 and AIDA64) but due to never being able to get the NB stable I don't believe it *takes* properly.
> 
> HT won't go higher than 2600 (there isn't even an option for it).
Click to expand...

You may be at the mercy of your board on this one, Not sure which asrock you are using (as per your sig rig) but TMK, none of them of overly recommended for "extreme daily overclocks", more on the "extreme" bit" later.

this being the case, you will need to adjust your FSB to get the most out of your chip. sorry but AMD tamed these things outta the box for either power consumption or lack of support from AiB partners for the larger wattage design boards with more traces and more power available
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I have my memory at 2133MHZ. Never been able to get it stable on anything higher than that. The board only goes up to 2450MHZ memory, so buying a new kit just for 350mhz wouldn't be cost effective at this stage?
> 
> I'm not really sure what else can be done.?.


this might be counter intuitive to you right now, but lower frequency, and tighter timings will always perform better than higher frequency loose timing ram

switching to and FSb overclock, (seriously you are missing half the fun of these chip if you don't get a FSB OC stable.) Dropping the memory frequency to 1900-2000 and try to hit that CL9 mark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I am off on holiday next week and was planning on buying a new DICE/LN2 pot from Kingpincooling.com to have some fun while I've got the week off.
> 
> *How high do these FX chips generally go on DICE?*
> 
> The alternative for me would be having some DICE fun on my GPU instead.
> 
> Already got to 5.3Ghz using my Water Chiller on the FX(-5c water temp). But it does take 1.6v to get there.
> 
> Thanks


[/quote]

There is a problem with that statement, one does not simply run 24/7 on dice with an FX, nor will you be able to find a board that can manage it 24/7 LOL

if you read between the lines of what mus is saying. EVEN THE BEST top of the line boards, hold these chips back. they can only deliver so much power. (ie, molten eps )

and as far as frequency, IIRC and i possible might not be entirely accurate on this, DICE its self will top in the mid 6ghz on FX chips.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Has anyone read anywhere about temp and voltage information amd recommends? For zen i mean


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Has anyone read anywhere about temp and voltage information amd recommends? For zen i mean


Nothing along those lines has been publically talked about yet.


----------



## mus1mus

It won't be long.


----------



## mus1mus

I can't freaking find the chipset drivers now! I need it for OpenCL. lol


----------



## hurricane28

You mean this one? http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64

Sometimes i get updates through AMD update center but when i want to install it it says that my hardware is not supported... I think its because i don't have AMD GPU..


----------



## Maikalwolf

Good afternoon folks.

Its been a while because things are or were going well. Don't know if folks are settling in for Superbowl or not but hoping someone is around.

So I I eventually ended up doing my own build after my Dad's (doing great in Costa Rica now...lol) and after seeing it go well I did a build with the same equipment.

Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0
Fx 8320 (no alteration, put it as it came out of box)
AMD R9 390 GPU (OC out of box, no alterations)
Water cooler 3.0 240 RGB Edition PWM
Thermaltake 750w 80 plus gold (future proofing..)
Gskill 1866 mhz ddr3 32gb ram (planned to do some photography stuff but have not gotten there yet)
1 Tb hdd.
Windows 10
So for the past several month everything is going great. Got into a few regular games of World of Warships, Shatered Space, Homeworlds Remastered edition though Steam and Total War Warhammer.

Over the last 1 month PC has been reseting itself when in games. First WoW's and now Shatered Space. Only happens during games. So it began to happen 2 to 3 times per game. It happened ofetn enough that I had to change the original hard Drive because it began to make noise, so I though maybe it was the hard drive.

I changed the hard drive yesterdaay and everything went smooth. Clean download of Win10 and all the same programs. I checked that all my drivers were up to date. Checked with CPUID-CPU-Z and everything checking out good.

Then it happened again as I tried to open Shaterred Spaces on Steam and Updating Xcom Enemy Within. Did not happended at all when last night after a few hours of playing World of Warships, which was after I had re-installed everything.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Maikalwolf

I wanted to mention. I changed out the 2 Tb hdd it had because after a dozen incidents of it re-booting itself I started noticing the hdd hanging while loading and a clicking noice coming from it. I am not hearing the clicking yet from this hdd, its brand new out of the box though.


----------



## miklkit

"For those who are 'noise sensitive' an "overclock/turbo" button on the fan would be great to stop the whiners. ;-)"

This is my favorite fan. 

If you look at the top you can see the "silent" or "power" switch. It uses so much power that when plugged into the motherboard it hardly goes over 1800 rpm, but when powered off the PSU it goes over 2000 rpm. The new versions come with adaptors so they can be used on cases and radiators too. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056


----------



## mus1mus

TY-143s are out of my reach when I was aircooling.

I still have my Thermalright I might try it with some 35mm fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> So for the past several month everything is going great. Got into a few regular games of World of Warships, Shatered Space, Homeworlds Remastered edition though Steam and Total War Warhammer.
> 
> Over the last 1 month PC has been reseting itself when in games. First WoW's and now Shatered Space. Only happens during games. So it began to happen 2 to 3 times per game. It happened ofetn enough that I had to change the original hard Drive because it began to make noise, so I though maybe it was the hard drive.
> 
> I changed the hard drive yesterdaay and everything went smooth. Clean download of Win10 and all the same programs. I checked that all my drivers were up to date. Checked with CPUID-CPU-Z and everything checking out good.
> 
> Then it happened again as I tried to open Shaterred Spaces on Steam and Updating Xcom Enemy Within. Did not happended at all when last night after a few hours of playing World of Warships, which was after I had re-installed everything.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I assume you run the system at stock speeds.

First, did you try running a stress test to verify that the system runs stable at your config?

I am leaning towards your RAM config being the culprit. 32GB is quite taxing to the IMC so would be good to fire up IBT or Prime just to be safe.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Running at stock speeds from the beggining. The only OC I have is the video card but that OC is out of box. To your second question. Yes, I started running Prime95 from the first instance this issue began. It passed each time. Several times I left Prime running for several hours while I did some thing, such as browsing. I just experienced another event as I was playing HomeWorld Remastered, but about 45 mins into the game.


----------



## Maikalwolf

IBT I am not familiar with. I will go ahead and run Prime again while i fix me a sandwich and wait for replies. Running Prime 95 26.6


----------



## mus1mus

How much OC are we talking about with the GPU?

I am not familiar with the games you mentioned but do tell if they tax your GPU and CPU hard.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Not sure. It came out of box OCd. But it's never been a problem with games on highest settings.


----------



## Maikalwolf




----------



## Maikalwolf

MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G Specifcations
Graphics Processing Unit AMD Radeon™ R9 390
Interface PCI Express x16 3.0
Memory Type GDDR5
Memory Size (MB) 8192
Memory Interface 512 bits
*Boost / Base Core Clock 1060 MHz (OC Mode)
1040 MHz (Gaming Mode)
1000 MHz (Silent Mode)
Memory Clock (MHz) 6100 (OC Mode) / 6000*
Maximum Displays

Outputs (DVI/HDMI/DP)

3 Max displays

2 Dual-link DVI-D, Max Resolution: 2560 x 1600 @60 Hz.

1 HDMI (version 1.4a)
Max Resolution: 4096×2160 @24 Hz (1.4a)

1 DisplayPort (version 1.2)
Max Resolution: 4096×2160 @60 Hz

Multi-GPU Technology Crossfire
Power consumption (W) / Power Connectors 275W / 6-pin x 1, 8-pin x 1
HDCP / HDMI / DL-DVI Support Yes (all three)
Accessories 6-pin to 8-pin Power cable x 1
DirectX / OpenGL Version Support DX12 / Open GL 4.5
Card Dimensions (mm) 277 x 129 x 51mm (10.9″ x 5.1″ x 2″)
Weight 1312g (2.89 lbs)

Thats my Version according to Overclock review.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> While you are at it.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/roadtopro_challenger_season3_division4_round1
> 
> Compete.


rep+

aww I clicked your link _got excited because I've been looking for something to compete in recently - will be my 1st ever entry ;-)_

it's AMD only GPU's though:-(
I've got an old AMD 5### something but it's awfully dusty and I doubt it would break any targets lol.

I have a GTX 1080 ;-)

Weird combination with the FX-8350 I know.. been waitinggggg on AMD's zen 

P.S. AMD will release something *fun to overclock soon* which competes with Nvidia 1080. There's a growing "hunger" for it!

Here's my old Radeon (I brushed the dust off of it)

I remember trying to overclock it for laughs about 6 months ago, but there are no programmes still compatible. _(you can change the core frequency, but MSI Afterburner gives no voltage control at all).

_


@FlailScHLAMP thanks, rep +


----------



## DR4G00N

Got my 8300 running fairly good, but it's a poor chip. Running 4.5GHz @ 1.475V.







A lot faster than the 8150 @ 5GHz I was using so I will not complain.

It's still not Prime95 or IBT stable but I've never had it crash while playing games which is enough for me.







Probably needs 1.5V+ to be IBT stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Got my 8300 running fairly good, but it's a poor chip. Running 4.5GHz @ 1.475V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot faster than the 8150 @ 5GHz I was using so I will not complain.
> 
> It's still not Prime95 or IBT stable but I've never had it crash while playing games which is enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably needs 1.5V+ to be IBT stable.


That sounds like a lot of voltage, its probably the highest voltage i ever saw for only 4.5 GHz. Maybe some bios settings can change that?

Are you saying that your 8300 at 4.5 GHz is faster than your 8150 @ 5 GHz? I know there is a difference between those 2 but is it really that big..?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That sounds like a lot of voltage, its probably the highest voltage i ever saw for only 4.5 GHz. Maybe some bios settings can change that?
> 
> Are you saying that your 8300 at 4.5 GHz is faster than your 8150 @ 5 GHz? I know there is a difference between those 2 but is it really that big..?


It depends on the workload, in Cinebench R15 the 8150 @ 5GHz w/ DDR 1866 scores about 50pts higher than the 8300 @ 4.5GHz w/ DDR 1600 but that could just be the ram.

Games do run smoother on the 8300 though, min fps went up by a noticeable amount in BF1, GTA V and some others. It is better at number crunching as well.

To tell the truth I haven't really played with all the settings just VCore & CPU/NB Voltage so they're may be some room left. But I think the chip is just bad.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That sounds like a lot of voltage, its probably the highest voltage i ever saw for only 4.5 GHz. Maybe some bios settings can change that?
> 
> Are you saying that your 8300 at 4.5 GHz is faster than your 8150 @ 5 GHz? I know there is a difference between those 2 but is it really that big..?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the workload, in Cinebench R15 the 8150 @ 5GHz w/ DDR 1866 scores about 50pts higher than the 8300 @ 4.5GHz w/ DDR 1600 but that could just be the ram.
> 
> Games do run smoother on the 8300 though, min fps went up by a noticeable amount in BF1, GTA V and some others. It is better at number crunching as well.
> 
> To tell the truth I haven't really played with all the settings just VCore & CPU/NB Voltage so they're may be some room left. But I think the chip is just bad.
Click to expand...

CPU/NB and all the Digi+ settings play a big role in helping these chips reach their true potential. Dont sell it out just yet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It depends on the workload, in Cinebench R15 the 8150 @ 5GHz w/ DDR 1866 scores about 50pts higher than the 8300 @ 4.5GHz w/ DDR 1600 but that could just be the ram.
> 
> Games do run smoother on the 8300 though, min fps went up by a noticeable amount in BF1, GTA V and some others. It is better at number crunching as well.
> 
> To tell the truth I haven't really played with all the settings just VCore & CPU/NB Voltage so they're may be some room left. But I think the chip is just bad.


Aha, that's quite interesting indeed.

I am sure your chip can do better than 4.5 GHz to be honest, never seen a chip that can't do over 4.5 GHz.

Like Alastair said, play with the Digi+ settings in bios. I do want to point out that some chips need a light touch and some need a lot of tweaking, there are so many factors that come in to play when overclocking but i think you already know this.


----------



## strike105x

Well to be honest since getting the RX 480 i actually took it down myself to 4.4 Ghz, so far not even the Witcher 3 or Crysis 3 proved to be a problem, although i do game at only 60 FPS.


----------



## hurricane28

On another note, some interesting news about RYZEN:

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/intel_is_reportedly_creating_higher_clocked_kaby_lake_cpus_to_combat_ryzen/1

IF these rumors are true, Intel is really worried about the performance of RYZEN which is a good thing i guess..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Well to be honest since getting the RX 480 i actually took it down myself to 4.4 Ghz, so far not even the Witcher 3 or Crysis 3 proved to be a problem, although i do game at only 60 FPS.


Why did you took it down to 4.4 GHz? And the 60 FPS is because you have 60 Hz monitor or is there another reason?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why did you took it down to 4.4 GHz? And the 60 FPS is because you have 60 Hz monitor or is there another reason?


Because if i don't need more there's no point in all that extra heat buildup







. And at 1.345v (both v core and CPU-NB voltage) the vrm's have a more relaxed life







. And yes i do have a 60 Hz monitor, but as long as frametimes are okay i'm more then happy with 60 FPS, hell i don't mind even 30 FPS if done right.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Because if i don't need more there's no point in all that extra heat buildup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And at 1.345v (both v core and CPU-NB voltage) the vrm's have a more relaxed life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And yes i do have a 60 Hz monitor, but as long as frametimes are okay i'm more then happy with 60 FPS, hell i don't mind even 30 FPS if done right.


Hmm, each to their own i guess...

I have 144 Hz monitor and i never want to go back to be honest. Game play is so buttery smooth especially in FPS games.

I get around 70-80 FPS average with my GTX 970 in most titles, even at 1440P it plays smooth and get good frames.

As long as you are happy, that's what this is all about


----------



## nrpeyton

I've spent some time tweaking the CPU Frequency tonight.

(As some members on here suggested yesterday)!

OMG this method requires a hell of a lot of skill ! _(I've always just used the multiplier before)._

The fastest I seem to be able to get is:

*CPU Frequency: 290MHZ* (stock 200) _multiplier at 16x_

*NB: 2610* (approx.) _multiplier at 9_

HT: 2600 /\ ++ (and beyond.)

*RAM: 1160MHZ* ?????

The more I overclock the CPU frequency the lower RAM frequency I'm forced to pick from the list.
1160 is already the lowest !!!

I also have to run the RAM at 1.7v to be prime95 stable at the above /\

Doesn't help that my ASROCK BIOS is buggy as hell.

Everytime it doesn't boot and the 'boot failure guard' takes me back into the BIOS; the RAM frequency has automatically overridden me *again* and has tried to clock it's self at the max frequency (2450mhz etc). My sticks only do 2133mhz & it won't boot over 1160MHZ at higher CPU Frequency *anyway*!

I want to find a stable CPU FREQUENCY / NB / RAM (with CPU frequency at it's highest possible setting) so I can begin tweaking an insane HT number. However my mobo's tendency to keep automatically changing the ******* RAM frequency to the highest on the list, is holding me back!!

Why is it doing that? Has anyone else suffered this problem?

*Sometimes if I change ANYTHING at all in any window in the BIOS, my RAM will try to automatically pick the highest frequency from the list.. causing a boot failure after my next 'save & restart'*.


----------



## mus1mus

Haha.

BCLK will affect RAM, CPU-NB, HT Link.

Try 267. RAM at 2134, NB and HT at 2670.


----------



## Maikalwolf

Hey folks any thought on my issue? I posted my card specs and my cpu screen. I left prime running for about 7 hours and I had no failures. Played again and things went well for about 3 hours before another reboot. I turned pc off for about an hour and nothing happened. So it seem something may be overheating but I can't figure our what? What can I try?


----------



## nrpeyton

Right I think I've just cracked it.

I had to do it in a weird "certain order" to get around the buggy ASROCK BIOS.

If I apply the same overclock, but apply the settings in a different order it doesn't work (Weird) as the settings at the end are all exactly the same.

Also if I do anything that causes the comp not to boot, my 'saved BIOS settings' don't even work.. for some reason the entire thing has to be reset back to default and start again (from beginning).

Bloody painstaking lol.

Anyway I'm logged in now with the following settings successfully:
CPU: 4760 MHZ @ 1.48V
BUS: 280

RAM: 1866 MHZ _(11, 12, 12)_

NB: 2520 @ 1.4V
HT: 3640 *(works at stock HT voltage???? lol)?*

Prime95 stable on every test.

Will be interesting to see what happens when I use the multiplier to increase the CPU Core to 5.3GHZ (approx.) in Windows.... and if this HT freq. gets me a better physics score in 3dmark.. lol

*Edit:* _power saving features don't seem to work anymore (when overclocking on the BUS)... I think when the CPU throttles the core and applies a lower voltage its applying voltages that are *too low* because when it drops the multiplier, the resultant frequency is too high for the *low state voltage * it's applying (for C6 state etc).
_

P.S.
Original was:
CPU: 4800 MHZ
BUS: 200 (stock)

RAM: 2133 MHZ _(same timings)_
NB: 2600 MHZ
HT: 2600 MHZ

Anything ever bother with the PCI-E frequency?

I've also got all these other voltage controls that never seem to do anything too.

I'll get a picture, 2 mins...


-Anyone know why there is a second voltage control for NB? (at the bottom).
-Also, I managed to achieve a 3650mhz HT clock (by changing the CPU BUS frequency) but I never needed to increase the HT voltage.... what does it actually do?
-I also notice CPU VDDA voltage... (there are two options, default is 2.56v and the second option is 2.92v).
Whats the difference?

Rep++ for anyone with more knowledge than me ;-)


----------



## mus1mus

NB and CPU-NB are two different things.. CPU-NB is inside the CPU.

Now to the not-so-boring part. lol

Set CPU-NB to a sluggish 1.25 as it affects stability when set too high. Prime95 Rounding error points into CPU-NB and/or Memory
NB Voltage to about 1.3 for Extreme OC
HT-Link to about 1.3. Instability is hard to find. @Mega Man rips movies to expose this.
VDDA Voltage to 2.7 (I use 2.8







)
and lol, Y U Use AUTO for the Memory Clock?

F12 for BIOS SS


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NB and CPU-NB are two different things.. CPU-NB is inside the CPU.
> 
> Now to the not-so-boring part. lol
> 
> Set CPU-NB to a sluggish 1.25 as it affects stability when set too high. Prime95 Rounding error points into CPU-NB and/or Memory
> NB Voltage to about 1.3 for Extreme OC
> HT-Link to about 1.3. Instability is hard to find. @Mega Man rips movies to expose this.
> VDDA Voltage to 2.7 (I use 2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> and lol, Y U Use AUTO for the Memory Clock?
> 
> F12 for BIOS SS


It crashed and I had to start again from scratch, I only entered the numbers back into the BIOS to reflect what I was able to achieve before taking the photo. I obviously forgot to change the RAM. It was at 1866 anyway though lol.

Interested in this bit that you mentioned:
"NB Voltage to about 1.3 for Extreme OC"
Which overclock are you referring to, CPU or NB?

When I overclock the NB the "CPU NB" changes automatically. The "nb voltage" always stays the same unless I change it, I've also never noticed it helping.

I've never been able to get my Northbridge stable over 2600 ish


----------



## mus1mus

NB helps with Memory and CPU-NB OC.










Don't push it too much as it stops scaling somehow.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NB and CPU-NB are two different things.. CPU-NB is inside the CPU.
> 
> Now to the not-so-boring part. lol
> 
> Set CPU-NB to a sluggish 1.25 as it affects stability when set too high. Prime95 Rounding error points into CPU-NB and/or Memory
> NB Voltage to about 1.3 for Extreme OC
> HT-Link to about 1.3. Instability is hard to find. @Mega Man rips movies to expose this.
> VDDA Voltage to 2.7 (I use 2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> and lol, Y U Use AUTO for the Memory Clock?
> 
> F12 for BIOS SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It crashed and I had to start again from scratch, I only entered the numbers back into the BIOS to reflect what I was able to achieve before taking the photo. I obviously forgot to change the RAM. It was at 1866 anyway though lol.
> 
> Interested in this bit that you mentioned:
> "NB Voltage to about 1.3 for Extreme OC"
> Which overclock are you referring to, CPU or NB?
> 
> When I overclock the NB the "CPU NB" changes automatically. The "nb voltage" always stays the same unless I change it, I've also never noticed it helping.
> 
> I've never been able to get my Northbridge stable over 2600 ish
Click to expand...

OK, when you overclock the "Chipset" or NB you'd only need to change it's voltage which is labeled as NB voltage.

CPU/NB voltage is the Integrated Memory Controller voltage which would help you more with memory overclocking and tweaking. The CPU/NB voltage does help aid in stability when over-volted because everything talks to the CPU through the NB.

I can tell you now that 1.4v is way to high for the IMC (CPU/NB) voltage to be at without a serious overclock. 1.3v would be plenty of mild OCs.

The NB "chipset" voltage stock is around 1.12v Most FX/AMD chipset overclocking starts loosing stability at 2.5ghz, so pushing past this speed may not help your cause.
Quote:


> HT: 3640 (works at stock HT voltage???? lol)?


EDIT: I'm assuming 3640mhz is a typo

That's because HT speeds on FX chips is stock 2.6ghz. You're only 40mhz OC'ed.
Quote:


> -I also notice CPU VDDA voltage... (there are two options, default is 2.56v and the second option is 2.92v).


No need to change this voltage beyond 2.6ghz unless your running a reference clock at 350mhz and higher.

Some Cpu-z screen shots would help tons btw.


----------



## mus1mus

I don't think his pic shows a TYPO.









NB may be in the chipset but there's nothing in the Chipset that can be overclocked except maybe for the PCIe Clock which is not even in the discussion.









CPU VDDA helps compensate to the OC and I have never seen this improve FSB OC in any way. I run 2.85V! It doesn't in any way affect temps. Only stability.
NB VDDA - I have no idea what this does to stability TBH


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Right I think I've just cracked it.
> 
> I had to do it in a weird "certain order" to get around the buggy ASROCK BIOS.
> 
> If I apply the same overclock, but apply the settings in a different order it doesn't work (Weird) as the settings at the end are all exactly the same.
> 
> Also if I do anything that causes the comp not to boot, my 'saved BIOS settings' don't even work.. for some reason the entire thing has to be reset back to default and start again (from beginning).
> 
> Bloody painstaking lol.
> 
> Anyway I'm logged in now with the following settings successfully:
> CPU: 4760 MHZ @ 1.48V
> BUS: 280
> 
> RAM: 1866 MHZ _(11, 12, 12)_
> 
> NB: 2520 @ 1.4V
> HT: 3640 *(works at stock HT voltage???? lol)?*
> 
> Prime95 stable on every test.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens when I use the multiplier to increase the CPU Core to 5.3GHZ (approx.) in Windows.... and if this HT freq. gets me a better physics score in 3dmark.. lol
> 
> *Edit:* _power saving features don't seem to work anymore (when overclocking on the BUS)... I think when the CPU throttles the core and applies a lower voltage its applying voltages that are *too low* because when it drops the multiplier, the resultant frequency is too high for the *low state voltage * it's applying (for C6 state etc).
> _
> 
> P.S.
> Original was:
> CPU: 4800 MHZ
> BUS: 200 (stock)
> 
> RAM: 2133 MHZ _(same timings)_
> NB: 2600 MHZ
> HT: 2600 MHZ
> 
> Anything ever bother with the PCI-E frequency?
> 
> I've also got all these other voltage controls that never seem to do anything too.
> 
> I'll get a picture, 2 mins...
> 
> 
> -Anyone know why there is a second voltage control for NB? (at the bottom).
> -Also, I managed to achieve a 3650mhz HT clock (by changing the CPU BUS frequency) but I never needed to increase the HT voltage.... what does it actually do?
> -I also notice CPU VDDA voltage... (there are two options, default is 2.56v and the second option is 2.92v).
> Whats the difference?
> 
> Rep++ for anyone with more knowledge than me ;-)


Looks like a good OC to be honest man, good job.

Now about the PCIe frequency. With multiple GPU's it can help but not always and sometimes the gains can be related to margin of error. With an NVME SSD, some people claim that it helps in performance but i am not able to set anything higher than 100 otherwise my USB 3.0 will cut out for some reason so i leave it.

NB voltage and CPU-NB voltage are 2 different things. The NB voltage is the chipset and the CPU-NB voltage is the IMC in the CPU itself and stabilizes the CPU-NB speed.
Setting the CPU-NB too high causes system instability and is in your case not really needed anything higher than 2400 MHz because you run 2133 MHz RAM. Until 2400 MHz you don't need anything higher than 2400 MHz CPU-NB but 2600 MHz will feel a tad snappier at least hat is my experience.

I tempered a lot with CPU, CPU-NB speeds and look for the best performance which leads me to my current setting. I Run 4.8 GHz CPU, 2600 MHz CPU-NB, 2400 MHz RAM. I only use multipliers because i am too lazy to tweak it further lol. Its stable as a rock though. I also tried 5 GHz with 2600 MHz CPU-NB and 2400 MHz RAM but i was never really stable so i left it at my current setting.

In the past i was able to achieve 5 GHz 2600 MHz CPU-NB and 2400 MHz RAM but that was with another CPU and other RAM kit, and to be honest i didn't notice any difference from 4.8 GHz to 5 GHz to justify the performance over the heat these chips make so yet again, i leave it at 4.8 GHz which net me the best performance. If i spend some time i am sure i can get some more from it but its not really needed and its only because i WANT 5 GHz to be stable and not that i need it to be honest.

CPU VDDA is the same as PLL voltage on Gigaboards. It helps with the OC and helps with voltage fluctuations if i am correct. I tinkered a little with it and it can seriously help with OC. I set mine to 2.7 but i might try a higher setting because people over here use 2.8 or higher too without problems.

What it actually does is that when you apply a certain voltage in BIOS, under load the voltage drops, depends on the board an chip, so what this setting does is raise the voltage depending on how high you set the VDDA voltage. it does this to make sure that your CPU is always getting a good amount of power so that the power doesn't dip down and cause BSOD's.

I seen the same on Gigabyte boards and Asus boards so i guess its the same on your ASrock board. Just try and see.

Good luck


----------



## mus1mus

Gave up on 2400MHz RAM.

lol

I don't know if anyone can remember but I did mention a while back that TridentX 2400 Kit hates FSB. Well, it still does. However, 1503 BIOS seemed to have some tricks under the hood to allow me to run past 225MHz. My previous limit.

While it sounds like fun to aim past 2400MHz RAM, the complexity of stabilizing the system proves to be difficult for my noob skills, I tried going lower. Easier.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## felix

Is that 2400C9 or C10 Kit that you're having problem with ?


----------



## mus1mus

It's not an issue but rather limited overclocking. I can OC it til 2500 without loosening the timings and adding Voltages but it won't bulge after that. 2666 cannot be stabilized unless I drop the timings a ton which is really pointless considering bandwidth will be negated by latency. I haven't measured things with AIDA64 but I am pretty sure it's not gonna matter that much.

Last time on a different BIOS, I can't even do 2133 by mixing 229 FSB to the RAM multiplier.

Though, I have saved a number of profiles that I have tested to be stable. I can look for the best set-up there.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Gave up on 2400MHz RAM.
> 
> lol
> 
> I don't know if anyone can remember but I did mention a while back that TridentX 2400 Kit hates FSB. Well, it still does. However, 1503 BIOS seemed to have some tricks under the hood to allow me to run past 225MHz. My previous limit.
> 
> While it sounds like fun to aim past 2400MHz RAM, the complexity of stabilizing the system proves to be difficult for my noob skills, I tried going lower. Easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have practically the same kit and i noticed the same. No matter what FSB i set it to, it simply won't work.. Which is why i use multi only.

I don't know for certain if its the CPU, RAM or motherboard that limits it but i know multi only works for now and i am too lazy to try anything else









I am also addicted to Battlefield 1... WHAT A GAME! DX12 works great and the graphics are amazing!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> Hey folks any thought on my issue? I posted my card specs and my cpu screen. I left prime running for about 7 hours and I had no failures. Played again and things went well for about 3 hours before another reboot. I turned pc off for about an hour and nothing happened. So it seem something may be overheating but I can't figure our what? What can I try?


Yes it does sound like a heat issue. It's likely because of the heat from your GFX card not being exhausted properly. Easy test to see if you just need better air flow through the case is to remove the side door and then game. If everything goes fine you need a few more fans in the case.


----------



## felix

That is why i asked for the kit model. 2400C9's (which i believe do not exist anywhere now) have better IC's than the C10's.

Also, after a certain date and after, they were manufactured as single sided and i believe i can recall Flank3r that had discovered this and that he could not overclock over 70-100MHz on the C10's.

Also, i believe the 1866C8's were much lower spec, with less overclocking headroom.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> That is why i asked for the kit model. 2400C9's (which i believe do not exist anywhere now) have better IC's than the C10's.
> 
> Also, after a certain date and after, they were manufactured as single sided and i believe i can recall Flank3r that had discovered this and that he could not overclock over 70-100MHz on the C10's.
> 
> Also, i believe the 1866C8's were much lower spec, with less overclocking headroom.


Yeah. My bad. I forgot to say this is a C10 kit. Can't find those C9s.

2133 9-9-9-27 may be a better one.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> That is why i asked for the kit model. 2400C9's (which i believe do not exist anywhere now) have better IC's than the C10's.


Absolutely true, C10's are very common. I did manage to snag some of the good ones in the 2600C10 flavour Samsung HYK0 IC.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think his pic shows a TYPO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB may be in the chipset but there's nothing in the Chipset that can be overclocked except maybe for the PCIe Clock which is not even in the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU VDDA helps compensate to the OC and I have never seen this improve FSB OC in any way. I run 2.85V! It doesn't in any way affect temps. Only stability.
> NB VDDA - I have no idea what this does to stability TBH


Just because a bios picture shows something, doesn't mean it's running it in windows.... "shrugs"

And no the NB is the chipset. It's directly overclocked, the PCI-E lanes are locked or you'd have corruption. NB speeds are shown in Memory tab of cpu-z in windows. Should be the same as set in bios.


----------



## DR4G00N

I backed my 8300 down to 4.2GHz which is the stock turbo to see if I could get it stable running P95. It took 1.4V to get it to run without core 8 failing within a few mins.

This is after running for about 2Hrs.


----------



## mperna21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I backed my 8300 down to 4.2GHz which is the stock turbo to see if I could get it stable running P95. It took 1.4V to get it to run without core 8 failing within a few mins.
> 
> This is after running for about 2Hrs.


Mine is 4.2 at 1.42v i can do 4.3 at 1.43 but that's barely hitting it and my mobo doesn't have LLC options si id vdroop once in a while. 1.44 is too much for my cheap air cooler so 4.2ghz fx 8320 till i upgrade :/


----------



## Maikalwolf

Hmm. Its got a big fan on the door panel blowing air in almost directly in front of the gpu and lower half of the mobo. One medium fan on the bottom, blowing air in. 2 up front 1 also in. The back fan pulling air out near the top.The card itself has 2 fans. Top of that the water-cooling unit has two blowing out. I removed a hdd cage so one of the front fans blows air on the front end of the card. Think I got plenty of fans! Crap...could it be the beginning of the end to my GPU?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I backed my 8300 down to 4.2GHz which is the stock turbo to see if I could get it stable running P95. It took 1.4V to get it to run without core 8 failing within a few mins.
> 
> This is after running for about 2Hrs.


It was actually drooping to 1.368 volts at times - I'd go to the next llc level.higher and you'd probably hit 4.4 without changing the voltage.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was actually drooping to 1.368 volts at times - I'd go to the next llc level.higher and you'd probably hit 4.4 without changing the voltage.


No, that's because I bumped the voltage up to 1.4V from 1.375V using TurboV with HWinfo running and forgot to reset it.







With 1.4V set it Idles @ 1.416V and loads @ 1.392-1.404V with LLC set on high.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It was actually drooping to 1.368 volts at times - I'd go to the next llc level.higher and you'd probably hit 4.4 without changing the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's because I bumped the voltage up to 1.4V from 1.375V using TurboV with HWinfo running and forgot to reset it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 1.4V set it Idles @ 1.416V and loads @ 1.404V with LLC set on high.
Click to expand...

Ah I see , I was just interpreting what was being shown.

I get along better with my asus boards when I don't allow any vdroop at all. , but I'm sure that varies from board to board.

The post 1429 chips I have will prime at 4.0 ghz at less than 1.2 volts on the CHV-Z's. Your chip must be hungrier . I'd be curious how far you could push the remaining workers on that voltage in prime 95.
My lowest bin FX 8 core had one worker that would fail a 4.7 ghz regardless of voltage - while others would happily do over 5 ghz.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Just because a bios picture shows something, doesn't mean it's running it in windows.... "shrugs"
> 
> And no the NB is the chipset. It's directly overclocked, the PCI-E lanes are locked or you'd have corruption. NB speeds are shown in Memory tab of cpu-z in windows. Should be the same as set in bios.


I don't know if this is really you answering or you are just answering just to have something to say. But these are the least of what I expect from someone whose been with the platform for quite a while now.

1. I can show you a 4000+ HT Link Speed inside the BIOS and in Windows!

2. Show me how to set NB Speeds in the BIOS. CPU-Z is your proof?


----------



## mus1mus

In other news.

i5, likely to have HT.

Finally!?









https://www.cpchardware.com/intel-prepare-la-riposte-a-ryzen/


----------



## ManofGod1000

Hey, it is just me or does having C1E support enabled, even without an overclock, make everything feel less responsive on the desktop?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Not much longer now


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In other news.
> 
> i5, likely to have HT.
> 
> Finally!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cpchardware.com/intel-prepare-la-riposte-a-ryzen/


Maybe, if they did this then they'd have to make the mainstream i7s Hex cores which in turn would mean that the Extreme chips would be starting at 8 cores.

that's a big shift from Intel.....


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In other news.
> 
> i5, likely to have HT.
> 
> Finally!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cpchardware.com/intel-prepare-la-riposte-a-ryzen/
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if they did this then they'd have to make the mainstream i7s Hex cores which in turn would mean that the Extreme chips would be starting at 8 cores.
> 
> that's a big shift from Intel.....
Click to expand...

That would be interesting. And would mainly depend on how the market reacts to Zen I reckon.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> In other news.
> 
> i5, likely to have HT.
> 
> Finally!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cpchardware.com/intel-prepare-la-riposte-a-ryzen/
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if they did this then they'd have to make the mainstream i7s Hex cores which in turn would mean that the Extreme chips would be starting at 8 cores.
> 
> that's a big shift from Intel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be interesting. And would mainly depend on how the market reacts to Zen I reckon.
Click to expand...

Well Coffee Lake is supposed to get Hex cores in the mainstream lineup (due end of year) so this could be a possibility and all this is good news, means Ryzen is either performing close enough to Intels offerings or the pricing is spot on.

carry on waiting


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maikalwolf*
> 
> Hmm. Its got a big fan on the door panel blowing air in almost directly in front of the gpu and lower half of the mobo. One medium fan on the bottom, blowing air in. 2 up front 1 also in. The back fan pulling air out near the top.The card itself has 2 fans. Top of that the water-cooling unit has two blowing out. I removed a hdd cage so one of the front fans blows air on the front end of the card. Think I got plenty of fans! Crap...could it be the beginning of the end to my GPU?


Lots of fans doesn't mean good airflow.
It would help to know what parts you do have. Sounds like your GFX card dumps all of it's hot air into the case but I didn't really follow you on fan placement. Like I said previously. Taking the side door off is an easy test. If the air isn't flowing well then hot air from the GPU will build up in the case. I usually had my side fans pulling air out if it was that close to the GPU. This got rid of most of the heat that the GPU put out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not much longer now


Is that block AM3/AM4, looks like two sets of holes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Not much longer now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that block AM3/AM4, looks like two sets of holes.
Click to expand...

It is both AM3 and AM4 compatible yes, I also got the Predator upgrade kit which has the AM4 backplate as well


----------



## Johan45

Looks like you're all set then. Now we just need some gear he he


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Looks like you're all set then. Now we just need some gear he he


Yessir!


----------



## mus1mus

Did you guys read about what Intel Engineers say about AMD's implementation on Zen?

http://m.hardocp.com/news/2017/02/07/amd_zen_shrinks_x86_area_power

If these are true, we might see some good clockers here!


----------



## Johan45

Here's hoping. If it scales well with cooling on top of that, might see Intel playing Catch-up for a change


----------



## Maikalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Lots of fans doesn't mean good airflow.
> It would help to know what parts you do have. Sounds like your GFX card dumps all of it's hot air into the case but I didn't really follow you on fan placement. Like I said previously. Taking the side door off is an easy test. If the air isn't flowing well then hot air from the GPU will build up in the case. I usually had my side fans pulling air out if it was that close to the GPU. This got rid of most of the heat that the GPU put out.
> Is that block AM3/AM4, looks like two sets of holes.


I see your point. I will try removing the side panel and report back.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's hoping. If it scales well with cooling on top of that, might see Intel playing Catch-up for a change


I see that coming. But that really depends on pricing. Yet, I saw another article pointing to pre-release sales from China for 8C/16T chips for $250 a pop.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's hoping. If it scales well with cooling on top of that, might see Intel playing Catch-up for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that coming. But that really depends on pricing. Yet, I saw another article pointing to pre-release sales from China for 8C/16T chips for $250 a pop.
Click to expand...

If it comes from the same source they didn't know if it was 4c/8t or 8c/16t and the model didn't seem to line up with any previous speculation. https://www.techpowerup.com/230464/amds-ryzen-cpus-shipping-date-surfaces-mark-your-calendars-for-february-28th

That one I took with a big grain of salt


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's hoping. If it scales well with cooling on top of that, might see Intel playing Catch-up for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that coming. But that really depends on pricing. Yet, I saw another article pointing to pre-release sales from China for 8C/16T chips for $250 a pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it comes from the same source they didn't know if it was 4c/8t or 8c/16t and the model didn't seem to line up with any previous speculation. https://www.techpowerup.com/230464/amds-ryzen-cpus-shipping-date-surfaces-mark-your-calendars-for-february-28th
> 
> That one I took with a big grain of salt
Click to expand...

No way that's an 8c/16t SKU, AMD would be out of their mind to sell them that cheap.......

Besides, AMD have confirmed Early March as launch date anyways


----------



## mus1mus

IKR. lol

You guys are looking into early March. Me, meh. I'd be lucky if I can grab one locally before next month ends.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IKR. lol
> 
> You guys are looking into early March. Me, meh. I'd be lucky if I can grab one locally before next month ends.


You think Aus will be much different?









if we get it before you and the price is right I'd be happy to forward one from here your way


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You think Aus will be much different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we get it before you and the price is right I'd be happy to forward one from here your way


That's a pretty good gesture mate! I'd be too happy if that turns out to be the situation. However, having one bought locally has it's perks. So let's see how it goes.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You think Aus will be much different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we get it before you and the price is right I'd be happy to forward one from here your way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good gesture mate! I'd be too happy if that turns out to be the situation. However, having one bought locally has it's perks. So let's see how it goes.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, local is always best but we'll see


----------



## f1LL

I'm really trying not to but I'm getting more and more exited about Zen. If the 390€ for 8c/[email protected] (max turbo, I guess) rumor is true, that should be a pretty good deal.


----------



## Johan45

Don't know what came over me today. All this talk of new CPU and I it the order button https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232472
My current ram is OK but doesn't seem to like the high speeds.


----------



## mus1mus

Wow! That is sweeet!

I'll just add this for our future reference.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_50


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> I'm really trying not to but I'm getting more and more exited about Zen. If the 390€ for 8c/[email protected] (max turbo, I guess) rumor is true, that should be a pretty good deal.


As long as the single core performance is on par with Intel, as in not lagging behind badly. Unlocked they could OC decently but the binning may put the best chips into the most expensive version and force the "I want the highest OC" people go buy the most expensive version of the same CPU. The TDP limits may also hamper performance if they cannot be overridden.

Need performance for those prices. But a 500-600 EUR 8C/16T that is able to keep up in most situations with the 1100 EUR Intel, so half the price? Not bad at all. For gaming etc. we all know that the transition to better engines with multicore capabilities have been painfully slow and single core performance and fast RAM is king to get high FPS in CPU/RAM limited situations.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> As long as the single core performance is on par with Intel, as in not lagging behind badly. Unlocked they could OC decently but the binning may put the best chips into the most expensive version and force the "I want the highest OC" people go buy the most expensive version of the same CPU. The TDP limits may also hamper performance if they cannot be overridden.
> 
> Need performance for those prices. But a 500-600 EUR 8C/16T that is able to keep up in most situations with the 1100 EUR Intel, so half the price? Not bad at all. For gaming etc. we all know that the transition to better engines with multicore capabilities have been painfully slow and single core performance and fast RAM is king to get high FPS in CPU/RAM limited situations.


Very true. Even if these prices are true, there are too many unknown factors still. As you said, most importantly single thread performance and also what clocks at what RAM size/stick configuration the IMC can handle.

I guess the only thing pretty safe to assume is that Zen will be a very good deal for workstations that do a lot of nicely threaded rendering.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Wow! That is sweeet!
> 
> I'll just add this for our future reference.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-ddr4-z170-z270-and-x99-24-7-memory-stability-thread/0_50


I know it's off topic but I managed this with my current set at 1.9v mind you. They just don't like anything much over 4100


----------



## hurricane28

There are some European prices for RYZEN:

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/european_pricing_for_amd_s_ryzen_8-core_cpus_has_been_leaked/1

Bit expensive for me now.. It depends on how the prices are for the motherboards but as for now i have no option to upgrade unfortunately..


----------



## Johan45

That sounds about where I pictured it. Top dog at ~ $700 CDN and $550 USD


----------



## mus1mus

Very nice Johan.









Best I can get (tried) off my TridentZ 3200C14 on X99 is 3666 14-14-14-1T in benches.m at 1.5V. And a fully stable 3555 14-14-14-1T at 1.45V still, on X99.










That 4266C19 kit may be the best B-Die bin out there!


----------



## Johan45

Yeah X99 isn't too happy with fast ram. Typically 34-3600 is about max unless you have a really good IMC on your chip. Z270 is a different story. Just got the APEX and wow is all I can say.


----------



## mus1mus

My IMC seems good to be honest. No VCCSA offsets needed.

Over 3400 is really just a Giga SOC Champion territory for X99. But I was able to squeeze some using different straps on my RVE.

If an Apex-or-SOC Champion-like board gies out for Zen, we'll all be happy!

I am really intrigued of that 20MB Cache driving two channels of memory.


----------



## cssorkinman

t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Did you guys read about what Intel Engineers say about AMD's implementation on Zen?
> 
> http://m.hardocp.com/news/2017/02/07/amd_zen_shrinks_x86_area_power
> 
> If these are true, we might see some good clockers here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's hoping. If it scales well with cooling on top of that, might see Intel playing Catch-up for a change


Very early on there were engineers saying they were hitting clockspeed goals with surprising ease with the Zen chips - from there it was just going to be a matter of getting them to perform at a TDP that was as good or superior to the chip they intended to compete against.


----------



## Johan45

That's good news hope it'll take to some LN2 nicely no CB CBB


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's good news hope it'll take to some LN2 nicely no CB CBB


It will be interesting to be sure


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=!ORDERID!&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=AMD+AM4&search=Search

https://www.lambda-tek.com/shop/?region=GB&searchString=am4

Drum roll.......


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=!ORDERID!&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=AMD+AM4&search=Search
> 
> https://www.lambda-tek.com/shop/?region=GB&searchString=am4
> 
> Drum roll.......


----------



## Johan45

Bring it on AMD


----------



## mus1mus

What do guys think of the Pro Version of Ryzen?

Looks to me like their new name for E-Chips.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What do guys think of the Pro Version of Ryzen?
> 
> Looks to me like their new name for E-Chips.


I personally think thats the OEM models.

The X models are obviously the highest clocked models and the "non-X" chips (1600, 1700, 1800 etc) are the E models









AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 8/16 95W
AMD Ryzen 7 1800 8/16 65W
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8/16 95W
AMD Ryzen 7 1700 8/16 65W
AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 6/12 95W
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 6/12 65W
AMD Ryzen 5 1500 6/12 65W

You can see there that all the X chips have a 95w TDP while the non-X ones are 65w TDP


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I personally think thats the OEM models.
> 
> The X models are obviously the highest clocked models and the "non-X" chips (1600, 1700, 1800 etc) are the E models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 8/16 95W
> AMD Ryzen 7 1800 8/16 65W
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X 8/16 95W
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700 8/16 65W
> AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 6/12 95W
> AMD Ryzen 5 1600 6/12 65W
> AMD Ryzen 5 1500 6/12 65W
> 
> You can see there that all the X chips have a 95w TDP while the non-X ones are 65w TDP


we all know that wattage designates them now but it wont mean a damned thing after about an hour in our rigs lol


----------



## strike105x

Managed to optimize my CPU-NB voltage, rubbed almost 0.1v, now i have it at 1.275v and i can keep my 2400Mhz RAM oc and 2600 Mhz CPU-NB frequency XD. As for CPU frequency i think i will stick to 4.4Ghz further, it seems to pose no problem for gaming so far.

EDIT: i'm curious about something, can i overclock to 4.4 Ghz and make the turbo core work to 4.8 Ghz ?


----------



## nrpeyton

deleted


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't always buy the latest processor from AMD, but when I do, it's an FX-8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in


Do you know what happeened to Red1776? I liked the guy alot. Is he still posting on this forum??


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't always buy the latest processor from AMD, but when I do, it's an FX-8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what happeened to Red1776? I liked the guy alot. Is he still posting on this forum??
Click to expand...

I've not seen him post here for quite a while, but I did see him in another forum - I believe it was back in July of last year. Nothing since then - not sure what's up . I'll look around , if I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## superstition222

So the recent rumor of an 8/8 and no 6/12 didn't pan out.

Interesting.

I'm surprising that there won't be an 8/8.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I don't always buy the latest processor from AMD, but when I do, it's an FX-8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what happeened to Red1776? I liked the guy alot. Is he still posting on this forum??
Click to expand...

I need to call him but tbh I am scared. I don't think I want to know the answer

We asked about you to though, and I even pmed but got no answer from you hope your doing well


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Managed to optimize my CPU-NB voltage, rubbed almost 0.1v, now i have it at 1.275v and i can keep my 2400Mhz RAM oc and 2600 Mhz CPU-NB frequency XD. As for CPU frequency i think i will stick to 4.4Ghz further, it seems to pose no problem for gaming so far.
> 
> EDIT: i'm curious about something, can i overclock to 4.4 Ghz and make the turbo core work to 4.8 Ghz ?


It's not impossible, but really hard to do the turbo OC. Also, iirc, turbo clocks can't get much higher than an ordinary OC, so for performance a regular OC is generally superior.


----------



## hurricane28

Finally my case arrived today! I must say that its the most beautiful case i ever saw and building in it is a breeze compared to my 650D.






There are some issues with quality control though. Like the thread where you mount the screw to hold the back panel is crooked and on the tempered glass panel there are some scratches. Also the top cover is little crooked and it seems that it doesn't fit 100%. I am not sure if i am going to call or contact Phanteks about this as the rest is top notch but it is an premium case with an premium price tag, i expected a little more from them to be honest.

As for the rest, i couldn't be more happy! Fans are audible but not loud, you can hear some air movement but its not annoying as for now. I desperately need a new fan controller though but i can't seem ti find a good one for a good price.. It looks like the aquaero 6 xt is the best option but its even more expensive than my case... I have to think about it.


----------



## Mega Man

They made a lt version. It is cheaper but now there are some disadvantages (see the licensing)

So if you want a screen XT or pro and lt if you don't (and again think about licensing which imo is not a big deal )


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx for the tip Mega, i will look in to it.

At first Asus AIsuite 3 worked great but all of a sudden it went south for some reason... it only works if there is no other monitor software installed i guess..

Its such a shame because when it works it works very good... Could it be a BIOS related or is it pure the software being buggy?


----------



## Mega Man

I am sure it is software


----------



## hurricane28

Alright. Isn't there a setting or piece of software that is causing these issues? I mean, it worked before but after a point it started to go haywire for some reason.

Its also a shame that my Sabertooth R3.0 doesn't have an connector to plug in my LED strip of my Phanteks case in order to control it with the Aura software.. Kinda strange because with Intel boards they do have such an option.. I guess its due to save the cost or something.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> It's not impossible, but really hard to do the turbo OC. Also, iirc, turbo clocks can't get much higher than an ordinary OC, so for performance a regular OC is generally superior.


Thanks for the reply, well 4.8 Ghz was the max i got with regular OC on all 8 cores(without temps going out of control), that's why i wanted it to turbo itself to that only if needed, but i'm having a real hard time at seeing how to work it out with the voltages...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright. Isn't there a setting or piece of software that is causing these issues? I mean, it worked before but after a point it started to go haywire for some reason.
> 
> Its also a shame that my Sabertooth R3.0 doesn't have an connector to plug in my LED strip of my Phanteks case in order to control it with the Aura software.. Kinda strange because with Intel boards they do have such an option.. I guess its due to save the cost or something.


Sure is, it is called aisuite


----------



## hurricane28

Haha, i guess you're right.

I tried so many things with aisuite and nothing worked.. it worked for 1 month and after that all went haywire..

I guess i have to save for an Aquaero or let the BIOS control it.


----------



## tashcz

Hey, I even have the Aura board and no strip connector. So nothing to attack the ST about it, it's Asus cutting down AMD boards


----------



## strike105x

If the back side lateral panel of the case ends up at 40-43c where the socket and vrm area is, what temps can i expect for the vrm's ? I also want to mention that i got a fan on that side blowing on the backside of the vrm area but there's no air holes:


----------



## hurricane28

I ran the CPU-Z benchmark just for fun and this is what i got:

http://valid.x86.fr/bench/5xbjps/8

Pretty need score if you ask me.


----------



## SuperZan

Quite respectable. For reference here's my score from a similar system, though IIRC on that build I was running 16GB 1866MHz 9-9-9-27, a Ripjaws X kit. Saberkitty 2.0.


----------



## hurricane28

Its a fun little benchmark.

You have the same voltage at the same clock speed. It seems to be the sweet spot for these chips.


----------



## SuperZan

Yeah, I'd say that's where the average 8370 sets in. I wasn't unhappy with my luck of the draw on the 8370, though my 8320 is a bit more a golden sample. That chip can bench beyond 5GHz with less voltage than my 8370, but the 8370 was a bit easier to stabilise.


----------



## hurricane28

My new chip is a voltage pig beyond 4.8 GHz unfortunately... No matter what setting i simply cannot get 5 GHz stable as for now. Maybe i am doing something wrong which i didn't discover yet. Even at 4.8 GHz it needs more than my previous chip. This one has 1.33 VID and my previous one has 1.313 VID, maybe that's an indication on how the chip clocks?

I was under the impression that later chips clock better but that is not the case at all.. as it appears that early 2014 chips tin to clock better.
I really don't understand why there is such an big difference between the same chips i mean, they are made the same exact way.. should't they perfected the manufacturing process by now which results in better clockers? I feel like that the chip makers are toying with us. I mean, i find it unfair that some people can run 5 GHz at the same voltage as other people can run at 4.6 or 4.8 GHz and they pay the same price. You are suppose to call that "silicon lottery" but i don't see it as an "lottery" but rather as an incompatibility of chip makes in order to maintain the same performance chip across the line.

You feel me?


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My new chip is a voltage pig beyond 4.8 GHz unfortunately... No matter what setting i simply cannot get 5 GHz stable as for now. Maybe i am doing something wrong which i didn't discover yet. Even at 4.8 GHz it needs more than my previous chip. This one has 1.33 VID and my previous one has 1.313 VID, maybe that's an indication on how the chip clocks?
> 
> I was under the impression that later chips clock better but that is not the case at all.. as it appears that early 2014 chips tin to clock better.
> I really don't understand why there is such an big difference between the same chips i mean, they are made the same exact way.. should't they perfected the manufacturing process by now which results in better clockers? I feel like that the chip makers are toying with us. I mean, i find it unfair that some people can run 5 GHz at the same voltage as other people can run at 4.6 or 4.8 GHz and they pay the same price. You are suppose to call that "silicon lottery" but i don't see it as an "lottery" but rather as an incompatibility of chip makes in order to maintain the same performance chip across the line.
> 
> You feel me?


My feeling is that there is a certain amount of deviation in any manufacturing process of just about anything. These chips all run well over their rated speeds but other than that you will see some cpu's needing more voltage and some less at any given frequency.


----------



## mus1mus

Aheem.

My 8370E's VID is just 1.1V. CPU-NB VID is even higher at 1.16.

5GHz 1.475 on IBT. Lower than that with Prime and OCCT.
5.1 at 1.512.

Benches to 5.4 at 1.55V with 3000 CPU-NB at 1.45V.

All is well you think?

It's shutting down at 1.6VCore! Instacrash with anything at 1.58V!








ugly little chip!

That is how manufacturing works. You specify a certain threshold, everything that passes will go off the factory.

Imagine doing a manufacturing business where every product you push to the market is perfect. It'll be boring and will likely be non-profitable.

If you go over the Blue side actually, the variation is similar if not worse. But the thing is, most reviewers and those who have managed to test those chips pre-launch set a certain quota. Thus the public was already informed that a 5960X clocked to 4.5 at 1.3 is already a good sample, for example. And people react accordingly.

For the FX, most review samples were able to achieve 5GHz. So we people, expect the same. I can blame AMD for that scheme. But it is rather a practical thing for them to do to ignite public interest at the time where they are playing catch-up. But it is never wrong to release a chip that passes their testing threshold and being sold according to their specification.

You play lottery when you intend to push a certain product off specification. That is the plain truth.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My new chip is a voltage pig beyond 4.8 GHz unfortunately... No matter what setting i simply cannot get 5 GHz stable as for now. Maybe i am doing something wrong which i didn't discover yet. Even at 4.8 GHz it needs more than my previous chip. This one has 1.33 VID and my previous one has 1.313 VID, maybe that's an indication on how the chip clocks?


It could be that it has much lower leakage. The Stilt said that lower leakage parts have higher voltage requirements but use less current.

Or, I suppose it could have some sort of marginal performance in some area (e.g. weak core) that requires extra voltage for stability. Have you tried lapping it? Both of my E chips were quite concave. It won't help tremendously with voltage but it might help you deal with the heat put out by cranking up voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was under the impression that later chips clock better but that is not the case at all.. as it appears that early 2014 chips tin to clock better.


They 2012 chips generally leak a lot more. That lets them run better on lower voltages but their current demands are higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I really don't understand why there is such an big difference between the same chips i mean, they are made the same exact way.


I am no expert in this by any means but I recall reading that silicon wafers tend to have much lower leakage in the center area and higher leakage as one moves outward. I think the defect rate may also be higher toward the periphery. I think this is because the center of silicon crystals tends to be better. It could also be that the manufacturing process for the wafer is more prone to causing damage around the periphery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I feel like that the chip makers are toying with us. I mean, i find it unfair that some people can run 5 GHz at the same voltage as other people can run at 4.6 or 4.8 GHz and they pay the same price. You are suppose to call that "silicon lottery" but i don't see it as an "lottery" but rather as an incompatibility of chip makes in order to maintain the same performance chip across the line.


The only toying I can think of would be:

A) Non-flat (or, at least, non-slightly convex) spreaders are used intentionally for segmentation. Lapping, though, doesn't have a huge effect on overclocking performance.

B) The solder is designed to be more of a bottleneck for lower-end models by changing its formulation. Intel does this with polymer TIM but I greatly doubt metallic solder would be specially formulated for different batches for segmentation.

C) The validation is so loose that a wide range of CPU performance falls into each product category. So, one 8370E is very low in leakage while another is much leakier.

There are people who buy multiple CPUs to obtain a "golden sample" so maybe answer C is done intentionally to some degree. It also slows down production, though, to increase the carefulness of validation, I assume. How much of a slowdown it would be is something I can't answer, though.

As long as a CPU can fit within the tolerance level set by the manufacturer it's not necessarily toying. It's just that the company may not care as much about voltage efficiency as we do. The clock spec of an E chip is a lot lower than something like 4.8.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It could be that it has much lower leakage. The Stilt said that lower leakage parts have higher voltage requirements but use less current.
> 
> Or, I suppose it could have some sort of marginal performance in some area (e.g. weak core) that requires extra voltage for stability. Have you tried lapping it? Both of my E chips were quite concave. It won't help tremendously with voltage but it might help you deal with the heat put out by cranking up voltages.
> They 2012 chips generally leak a lot more. That lets them run better on lower voltages but their current demands are higher.
> I am no expert in this by any means but I recall reading that silicon wafers tend to have much lower leakage in the center area and higher leakage as one moves outward. I think the defect rate may also be higher toward the periphery. I think this is because the center of silicon crystals tends to be better. It could also be that the manufacturing process for the wafer is more prone to causing damage around the periphery.
> The only toying I can think of would be:
> 
> A) Non-flat (or, at least, non-slightly convex) spreaders are used intentionally for segmentation. Lapping, though, doesn't have a huge effect on overclocking performance.
> 
> B) The solder is designed to be more of a bottleneck for lower-end models by changing its formulation. Intel does this with polymer TIM but I greatly doubt metallic solder would be specially formulated for different batches for segmentation.
> 
> C) The validation is so loose that a wide range of CPU performance falls into each product category. So, one 8370E is very low in leakage while another is much leakier.
> 
> There are people who buy multiple CPUs to obtain a "golden sample" so maybe answer C is done intentionally to some degree. It also slows down production, though, to increase the carefulness of validation, I assume. How much of a slowdown it would be is something I can't answer, though.
> 
> As long as a CPU can fit within the tolerance level set by the manufacturer it's not necessarily toying. It's just that the company may not care as much about voltage efficiency as we do. The clock spec of an E chip is a lot lower than something like 4.8.


Thnx for the input, good points! When i have more time i do some research on the subject at hand.

Now, i am planning to replace the thermal pads on my vrm's and GPU. Do you know a good thermal pad brand? I know Fujipoly is the best but its also the most expensive.. and by expensive i mean, eye watery expensive..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It could be that it has much lower leakage. The Stilt said that lower leakage parts have higher voltage requirements but use less current.
> 
> Or, I suppose it could have some sort of marginal performance in some area (e.g. weak core) that requires extra voltage for stability. Have you tried lapping it? Both of my E chips were quite concave. It won't help tremendously with voltage but it might help you deal with the heat put out by cranking up voltages.
> They 2012 chips generally leak a lot more. That lets them run better on lower voltages but their current demands are higher.
> I am no expert in this by any means but I recall reading that silicon wafers tend to have much lower leakage in the center area and higher leakage as one moves outward. I think the defect rate may also be higher toward the periphery. I think this is because the center of silicon crystals tends to be better. It could also be that the manufacturing process for the wafer is more prone to causing damage around the periphery.
> The only toying I can think of would be:
> 
> A) Non-flat (or, at least, non-slightly convex) spreaders are used intentionally for segmentation. Lapping, though, doesn't have a huge effect on overclocking performance.
> 
> B) The solder is designed to be more of a bottleneck for lower-end models by changing its formulation. Intel does this with polymer TIM but I greatly doubt metallic solder would be specially formulated for different batches for segmentation.
> 
> C) The validation is so loose that a wide range of CPU performance falls into each product category. So, one 8370E is very low in leakage while another is much leakier.
> 
> There are people who buy multiple CPUs to obtain a "golden sample" so maybe answer C is done intentionally to some degree. It also slows down production, though, to increase the carefulness of validation, I assume. How much of a slowdown it would be is something I can't answer, though.
> 
> As long as a CPU can fit within the tolerance level set by the manufacturer it's not necessarily toying. It's just that the company may not care as much about voltage efficiency as we do. The clock spec of an E chip is a lot lower than something like 4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx for the input, good points! When i have more time i do some research on the subject at hand.
> 
> Now, i am planning to replace the thermal pads on my vrm's and GPU. Do you know a good thermal pad brand? I know Fujipoly is the best but its also the most expensive.. and by expensive i mean, eye watery expensive..
Click to expand...

I am using Arctic cooling pads and while they may not seem as amazing on paper as the Fujipoly But I have definate;y seen an improvement in VRM temps.


----------



## hurricane28

I just finished my build in the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe tempered glass. I must say that i like the case A LOT, can't seem to say that too many times i guess









Cooling potential is rather large. There is enough room to house 1120 mm of rad space!!

This is my current config:

1 x 200 mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro blue LED in the front as intake.

1 x 120 mm Aercool shark blue LED on the HDD caddy as intake.

2 x 140 mm in the bottom as intake.

1 x 140 mm in the top rear as intake.

Corsair H100i with Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3K rpm fans in push pushing the air out of the case.

I noticed that mounting a fan on the back side of the socket drastically lowers temps but i have no hole in the back panel... I don't know if i want to cut a hole in the back panel like i did with my Corsair 650 D, I can remove the back cover and mount a fan temporarily when i am benching or something so i think i might leave it this way.

I do want to change the 140 mm fans for something A LOT better because they are rather quiet but don't move a lot air, as a matter a fact, i can barely feel any air coming from them so they need to be replaced by i think Noctua's but i am not quite sure. I am open for suggestions on fans.

I also have the Alphacool Eisbaer 360 on my list but i saw that there is also an 420 mm in the make which is even better.

Here are some pictures i took this afternoon, let me know what you think.





I think it looks really nice to be honest.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am using Arctic cooling pads and while they may not seem as amazing on paper as the Fujipoly But I have definate;y seen an improvement in VRM temps.


Thnx, do you know how much improvement you got? Just an estimate.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I just finished my build in the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe tempered glass. I must say that i like the case A LOT, can't seem to say that too many times i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling potential is rather large. There is enough room to house 1120 mm of rad space!!
> 
> This is my current config:
> 
> 1 x 200 mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro blue LED in the front as intake.
> 
> 1 x 120 mm Aercool shark blue LED on the HDD caddy as intake.
> 
> 2 x 140 mm in the bottom as intake.
> 
> 1 x 140 mm in the top rear as intake.
> 
> Corsair H100i with Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3K rpm fans in push pushing the air out of the case.
> 
> I noticed that mounting a fan on the back side of the socket drastically lowers temps but i have no hole in the back panel... I don't know if i want to cut a hole in the back panel like i did with my Corsair 650 D, I can remove the back cover and mount a fan temporarily when i am benching or something so i think i might leave it this way.
> 
> I do want to change the 140 mm fans for something A LOT better because they are rather quiet but don't move a lot air, as a matter a fact, i can barely feel any air coming from them so they need to be replaced by i think Noctua's but i am not quite sure. I am open for suggestions on fans.
> 
> I also have the Alphacool Eisbaer 360 on my list but i saw that there is also an 420 mm in the make which is even better.
> 
> Here are some pictures i took this afternoon, let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks really nice to be honest.


Quick note, that 200mm front fan mount is killing you. 200mm fans have terrible static pressure, even though noise-wise they're very quiet. It would be great if you could fit 2 x 140mm front intake fans, but c'est la vie eh? For 140mm fans I always recommend Phanteks PH-F140MP (for higher RPM) or PH-F140XP (lower RPM ceiling) for PWM control, or PH-F140SP for voltage control. These Phanteks fans are incredible, they move tons of air and are super quiet. I have my case full of the XP versions and I can hardly tell my computer is turned on (in _that_ way). Even when I'm gaming or stress-testing, it isn't so much a fan noise as a whispery woooshing noise. Since you're stuck with a 200mm in front, I'd suggest Phantek's 200mm PH-F200SP. Seems like it provides a good balance of airflow and low-noise.

I know you're not in the US, but the Amazon links will give you a place to start your search









I also got an 8-way PWM Splitter Hub for all my fans and I'm really happy with it. Simple to set up, nice looking and works flawlessly so far! There's also an NZXT hub and a Swiftech hub... they're pretty ubiquitous. Good luck!

Edit: Quick question! What's the best size of fan to get to put on the VRM heatsinks? 80mm? 92mm? What do you all recommend? Right now I've got the ARCTIC F8 PWM PST CO in my cart? Yay or nay?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quick note, that 200mm front fan mount is killing you. 200mm fans have terrible static pressure, even though noise-wise they're very quiet. It would be great if you could fit 2 x 140mm front intake fans, but c'est la vie eh?


Airflow is more important for case fans than static pressure, eh? Restriction can be an issue, though, from things like dust filters.

I've seen tests that show that static pressure optimized fans are better for noise-cooling in restricted scenarios only (e.g. radiators).

I've also seen a bunch of reviews that show 200mm front fan cases doing fine against the competition.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Airflow is more important for case fans than static pressure, eh? Restriction can be an issue, though, from things like dust filters.
> 
> I've seen tests that show that static pressure optimized fans are better for noise-cooling in restricted scenarios only (e.g. radiators).


Generally true: if your intakes have no obstructions at all then airflow focused fans are great. However, typical cases these days have intakes with, at the very least, filters, let alone the HDD bays like his case has. Therefore, a static pressure oriented fan would be preferred in order to overcome that extra resistance. Going into the situation knowing static pressure (as reported by manufacturers) is a wobbly basis to make decisions from will serve you well, as well as great online resources like www.thermalbench.com run by one of our own, eHume. That said, static pressure numbers aren't completely and utterly useless. They provide a decent basis for a decision, but must be paired with first-hand accounts and experiences with all the options one is considering in situations as close to your personal use-case as possible.

Therefore, finding a website (the one I mentioned) that tests these fans in regular use scenarios (radiators, heatsinks, etc) is a phenomenal resource to have at hand. eHume does a wonderful job of testing and has very good methodology.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Typical cases these days have intakes with, at the very least, filters, let alone the HDD bays like his case has. Therefore, a static pressure oriented fan would be preferred in order to overcome that extra resistance.


Is there data that shows that (not the homebrew data on this site but professional review data)? The professional review I saw pitted unrestricted airflow against radiator use but did not compare with less restriction like dust filters.

I always remove HD bays in my cases. They're an anachronism unless you need a huge amount of storage and can't afford SSDs.

People on SPCR and elsewhere also remove dust filtration in order to drop fan speeds.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Is there data that shows that (not the homebrew data on this site but professional review data)? The professional review I saw pitted unrestricted airflow against radiator use but did not compare with less restriction like dust filters. I always remove HD bays in my cases. They're an anachronism.


HDD bays may be an anachronism and *you* may be able to remove your HDD bays as you see fit, but not everyone can or wants to. There are plenty of people that shove a ton of HDDs into their computers for whatever reason and still want to find good fans for their use-case.

As for the data, reference the website I mentioned. A lot of the other websites I found before have dated information and fans for testing, so they're not quite as useful. There's one website that tests fans through radiators, filters, and in free air and separately reports the information, but I can't remember that website and I'm at work so I don't have access to all my bookmarks at home.

Homebrew testing can be professional as long as they use standardized and well-documented testing procedures. I would argue professionalism is mostly defined by methodology rather than location or popularity. Just because you have 9,340,835 followers doesn't mean your information is good. Look at all these crappy Youtubers!









Edit: Ah, Cyclops has a decent thread with some basic info right here on OCN. Not the other website I was looking for, but still a good research thread.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> HDD bays may be an anachronism and *you* may be able to remove your HDD bays as you see fit, but not everyone can or wants to.


Fascinating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I would argue professionalism is mostly defined by methodology rather than location or popularity.


Replication by independent entities is important so people can verify the information.


----------



## tashcz

There's more to that than obructions. Your fan could move 200CFM but as far as 15CM from it, or other way, meaning it could pull only what's within 10-15CM range from it. High pressure fans could take further air and get it further than high-CFM fans can.

If you have low static pressure fans in front and back of your case, there'd be a lot of hot air in the middle of the case. There's a whole subject about this but this is what I've seen from my experiment, and I was a fan junkie, I have more than 20 laying around with no use.


----------



## miklkit

I agree with LazarusIV on this and that is an excellent database for fans. I will go a bit farther and say that there is more to it than just high pressure VS high flow. There is also performance in push VS pull orientation.

For case fans how they perform in a pull situation is most important as for most users most of the time they will be pulling air in through filters. It is then up to the exhaust fans to get the hot air out. There are some surprising results when that chart is looked at from this perspective.


----------



## strike105x

Gain an extra 15c on the cpu by doing this:



Of course there's a fan mounted there, now i can keep 4.76 with no problems, as its at 61-62c vs 77c from before.

It looks a bit sloppy atm but i plan on doing cut outs and use some meshes when it gets a bit more free at work, since I got all the tools i need here.


----------



## tashcz

Lol, when I read "gained" I was like, what the hell man, why would you want 15c more









Anyway, it looks good and don't worry, you can easily cover it to be almost invisible with a filter or something. If I had a spare side panel for CM Storm Stryker I'd do the same but don't wanna drill holes in it since I may once switch to a system that doesn't need that much VRM and socket cooling.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Lol, when I read "gained" I was like, what the hell man, why would you want 15c more


Yeah, I gotta stop using words like that, but I'm quite happy that i was finally able to get 4.76ghz without to much heat, so i can keep it for regular use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Anyway, it looks good and don't worry, you can easily cover it to be almost invisible with a filter or something. If I had a spare side panel for CM Storm Stryker I'd do the same but don't wanna drill holes in it since I may once switch to a system that doesn't need that much VRM and socket cooling.


Well luckily i had a spare side panel ready in case it didn't work, so no worries there, but it looks like i wont be needing it XD.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quick note, that 200mm front fan mount is killing you. 200mm fans have terrible static pressure, even though noise-wise they're very quiet. It would be great if you could fit 2 x 140mm front intake fans, but c'est la vie eh? For 140mm fans I always recommend Phanteks PH-F140MP (for higher RPM) or PH-F140XP (lower RPM ceiling) for PWM control, or PH-F140SP for voltage control. These Phanteks fans are incredible, they move tons of air and are super quiet. I have my case full of the XP versions and I can hardly tell my computer is turned on (in _that_ way). Even when I'm gaming or stress-testing, it isn't so much a fan noise as a whispery woooshing noise. Since you're stuck with a 200mm in front, I'd suggest Phantek's 200mm PH-F200SP. Seems like it provides a good balance of airflow and low-noise.
> 
> I know you're not in the US, but the Amazon links will give you a place to start your search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got an 8-way PWM Splitter Hub for all my fans and I'm really happy with it. Simple to set up, nice looking and works flawlessly so far! There's also an NZXT hub and a Swiftech hub... they're pretty ubiquitous. Good luck!
> 
> Edit: Quick question! What's the best size of fan to get to put on the VRM heatsinks? 80mm? 92mm? What do you all recommend? Right now I've got the ARCTIC F8 PWM PST CO in my cart? Yay or nay?


Thank you for the input.

That front 200 mm fan is the most powerful fan i could find and its blowing a heck of a lot of air inside the case. It has 148.72 CFM and 1.26 mm H20 static pressure, almost the same as my 140 mm phanteks fans.

There are 4 140 mm Phanteks PH-F140MP fans included with my case but they are not 4 pin but 3 pin so they only spin at +- 1200 rpm unfortunately. The positive side is that i can barely hear them and they move an decent amount of air. I think they have the motor of the SP version with the blade design of the MP series. The SP series are 3-pin and the MP series are 4-pin pwm which explains the lower rpm on my fans.

This is what is on the box:



They are lying to me because they aren't the PH-F140MP fans as these are only 3-pin and the MP series are 4-pin pwm.. They also have no rubberized feet unfortunately.

They are decent fans but no MP series premium fans..

I have an fan splitter hub supported for 6 fans included with the case which is pretty need. I do want an fan controller though as the BIOS can't seem to control the fans like i want. No matter what and how i set it in BIOS the fans always ramp up according to load which is annoying. Its not loud but its rather annoying.

I am thinking that i want to replace the phanteks fans for the Noctua NF A14 PWM. It blows the same amount of air than my Phanteks fans but with higher pressure but than again, its not that much more so i guess i wil stick with my Phanteks fans after all. They seem to be very good when i compare them to other 140 mm fans..

I have several 80 mm fans that came included with the stock AMD cooler. I tiewrapped them together and plugged them in to the CPU PWM fan header of the motherboard. I also have 40 mm Noctua fan blowing air over them. The best way of cooling the vrm's and socket is to mount a fan on the back side of the socket blowing air over it. Temps will decrease drastically. Fans on the heat sinks don't do that much compared to the socket fan. I am still thinking on how i am going to cut a hole in my backpanel which doesn't look ugly..


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I am using Arctic cooling pads and while they may not seem as amazing on paper as the Fujipoly But I have definate;y seen an improvement in VRM temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx, do you know how much improvement you got? Just an estimate.
Click to expand...

Well if I could shoot a number off I would say at least 15C over what I had before. I had MX-4 compound in there that wasn't making proper contact. Comparng back to when i was running the stock thermal pads, I cant remember that far back I am afraid.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well if I could shoot a number off I would say at least 15C over what I had before. I had MX-4 compound in there that wasn't making proper contact. Comparng back to when i was running the stock thermal pads, I cant remember that far back I am afraid.


thnx, that is an significantly temp drop indeed.

I am planning to order Gelid Extreme thermal pads because they are rated for 12 mk/w. Do you think there is a big difference in 6 mk/w vs 12?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My new chip is a voltage pig beyond 4.8 GHz unfortunately... No matter what setting i simply cannot get 5 GHz stable as for now. Maybe i am doing something wrong which i didn't discover yet. Even at 4.8 GHz it needs more than my previous chip. This one has 1.33 VID and my previous one has 1.313 VID, maybe that's an indication on how the chip clocks?
> 
> I was under the impression that later chips clock better but that is not the case at all.. as it appears that early 2014 chips tin to clock better.
> I really don't understand why there is such an big difference between the same chips i mean, they are made the same exact way.. should't they perfected the manufacturing process by now which results in better clockers? I feel like that the chip makers are toying with us. I mean, i find it unfair that some people can run 5 GHz at the same voltage as other people can run at 4.6 or 4.8 GHz and they pay the same price. You are suppose to call that "silicon lottery" but i don't see it as an "lottery" but rather as an incompatibility of chip makes in order to maintain the same performance chip across the line.
> 
> You feel me?


Bit late to the party but..
I had the same thing with my 8320. I assume you tried to raise CPU/NB voltage a bit? That allowed me to run 5 GHz at just over 1.5 V.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Bit late to the party but..
> I had the same thing with my 8320. I assume you tried to raise CPU/NB voltage a bit? That allowed me to run 5 GHz at just over 1.5 V.


Hey, no prob man.

Yes, i am running my CPU/NB at 1.35 v at the moment. Might need little more i think for 5 GHz. Will try tomorrow i think.

What is your voltage at?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey, no prob man.
> 
> Yes, i am running my CPU/NB at 1.35 v at the moment. Might need little more i think for 5 GHz. Will try tomorrow i think.
> 
> What is your voltage at?


It's been some time.. I have said goodbye to my AMD set some time ago and have had multiple platforms since but I did love it.

I think I didn't need much... But maybe try upping it a bit indeed. I also remember the NB voltage to help a bit..
I honestly believe every FX chip is capable of 5 GHz it just differs at how much voltage.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That front 200 mm fan is the most powerful fan i could find and its blowing a heck of a lot of air inside the case. It has 148.72 CFM and 1.26 mm H20 static pressure, almost the same as my 140 mm phanteks fans.


It's your imagination. 200mm fans are completely worthless.









(That said, manufacturer fan specs are often a lot of nonsense unless they're a very reputable company that sells their products mainly to industrial buyers.)

200mm fans are not useless as case fans but they're questionable as radiator fans due to their low static pressure. If people are worried about restriction they can choose to take measures to reduce it or they can use higher pressure fans that move less air per decibel to compensate. Case fans are made to move air more efficiently in less restricted scenarios and pressure fans are made to move it more efficiently in high restriction scenarios. The Anandtech article shows that the two goals are mutually exclusive. The big question is what situations merit some sort of middle of the road fan, if any. It seems, instead, more optimal to have one's case set up so that both types of fans can perform for their intended purpose.


----------



## nrpeyton

FX-8### / 9###

I wonder if there is a chip out there, somewhere (anywhere) in the *world* that is capable of doing 5.5GHZ at 1.45v. (approx.) at 20c water temp.

Similarly, I wonder how far 1.7v could take an "average" chip at just -80c (DICE).


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I wonder if there is a chip out there, somewhere (anywhere) in the *world* that is capable of doing 5.5GHZ at 1.45v. (approx.) at 20c water temp.


Maybe with one core.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

offtopic but humblebundle.com has a software deal which includes 3dmark and such for 12 dollars you can get it all

https://www.humblebundle.com/pc-lovers-software-bundle?mcID=102:5898c062486e54d0498413b9t:56d8df09733462ca895a5f11:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017_02_14_Valentines_Software_Bundle&linkID=58a35524acc760b3168b456a&utm_content=cta_button0


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> offtopic but humblebundle.com has a software deal which includes 3dmark and such for 12 dollars you can get it all
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/pc-lovers-software-bundle?mcID=102:5898c062486e54d0498413b9t:56d8df09733462ca895a5f11:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017_02_14_Valentines_Software_Bundle&linkID=58a35524acc760b3168b456a&utm_content=cta_button0


I just want 3Dmark , I don't wanna deal with the other keys XD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I just want 3Dmark , I don't wanna deal with the other keys XD


Than you have to wait until they have a sale on steam. I bought 3Dmark for only 4 euro's a while back.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am planning to order Gelid Extreme thermal pads because they are rated for 12 mk/w. Do you think there is a big difference in 6 mk/w vs 12?


I'd really like to see independent high-quality testing to see how close thermal pad makers' claims match their performance. One test I remember pitted a top-end Fujipoly pad against pastes. The pad was rated for better transfer than the pastes but it was killed by the pastes. I suppose thickness is a huge factor there but it's hardly clear to the consumer how to apply that.

Arctic Silver was also rated vastly higher by its manufacturer for thermal transfer vs. what a government study found. We're in the Wild West when it comes to a lot of products for computing enthusiasts. If it's not sold to enterprise then specs can be all over the place. That same study found that a 3M thermal paste, which was sold to enterprise customers, exactly met its stated specs.

Because corporations have money for lawyers and we don't. A judge even threw out the Sony Linux scam case, literally arguing that the lawyers were ripping off the plaintiffs so Sony should be let off the hook. That's bizarre but it illustrates my point perfectly. If enterprise customers had been the ones who sued no judge would have ever used such specious logic.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Than you have to wait until they have a sale on steam. I bought 3Dmark for only 4 euro's a while back.


Might sell all the other keys for a buck a piece..

/OT

How is the 5 GHz journey going?


----------



## mus1mus

A struggle I reckon.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A struggle I reckon.


I remember being stable after months of fiddling.. Glorious moment. Sadly people don't appriciate golden chips..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I remember being stable after months of fiddling.. Glorious moment. Sadly people don't appriciate golden chips..


The struggle to get there is fun.

Once you're there, only benchmarks matter. Normal usage won't show much of the gain.


----------



## mus1mus

Check out these thermal pads.

https://www.lairdtech.com/product-categories/thermal-management/thermal-materials/thermal-gap-fillers


----------



## NonXistant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Check out these thermal pads.
> 
> https://www.lairdtech.com/product-categories/thermal-management/thermal-materials/thermal-gap-fillers


Looking for the same things, but the one from fujipoly seem to to better than those on first glance.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17499/thr-181/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html


----------



## mus1mus

Fujipolys have been the bees knees in this hobby. But not everyone can get them. So yeah.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonXistant*
> 
> Looking for the same things, but the one from fujipoly seem to to better than those on first glance.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17499/thr-181/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html


Fujipoly pads are also sold on Amazon


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The struggle to get there is fun.
> 
> Once you're there, only benchmarks matter. Normal usage won't show much of the gain.


It really was.

Yeah I just wanted to hit that magic 5 to statisch my brain XD


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> offtopic but humblebundle.com has a software deal which includes 3dmark and such for 12 dollars you can get it all
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/pc-lovers-software-bundle?mcID=102:5898c062486e54d0498413b9t:56d8df09733462ca895a5f11:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017_02_14_Valentines_Software_Bundle&linkID=58a35524acc760b3168b456a&utm_content=cta_button0
> 
> 
> 
> I just want 3Dmark , I don't wanna deal with the other keys XD
Click to expand...

'

Just 3DMark is $5.57

the $12 Bundle is with VRMark


----------



## azcrazy

Dam, I was about to move to X99 set up , but I think i should wait lol.

Zen seem to be the way to go if you want to upgrade


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'd really like to see independent high-quality testing to see how close thermal pad makers' claims match their performance. One test I remember pitted a top-end Fujipoly pad against pastes. The pad was rated for better transfer than the pastes but it was killed by the pastes. I suppose thickness is a huge factor there but it's hardly clear to the consumer how to apply that.
> 
> Arctic Silver was also rated vastly higher by its manufacturer for thermal transfer vs. what a government study found. We're in the Wild West when it comes to a lot of products for computing enthusiasts. If it's not sold to enterprise then specs can be all over the place. That same study found that a 3M thermal paste, which was sold to enterprise customers, exactly met its stated specs.
> 
> Because corporations have money for lawyers and we don't. A judge even threw out the Sony Linux scam case, literally arguing that the lawyers were ripping off the plaintiffs so Sony should be let off the hook. That's bizarre but it illustrates my point perfectly. If enterprise customers had been the ones who sued no judge would have ever used such specious logic.


Interesting, i will look more in to this as it fascinates me.

About the 200 mm fan. Its not only factory specs i was revering to, I never believe those specs for the full 100%. I felt a lot more air is coming from the 200 mm Bitfenix fan than from the 140 mm Phanteks fan. Its even more quiet and has a nice blue LED which i also like with fans. Of course i am not going to mount it on a rad because its a bad rad fan but it moves a ton of air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'd really like to see independent high-quality testing to see how close thermal pad makers' claims match their performance. One test I remember pitted a top-end Fujipoly pad against pastes. The pad was rated for better transfer than the pastes but it was killed by the pastes. I suppose thickness is a huge factor there but it's hardly clear to the consumer how to apply that.
> 
> Arctic Silver was also rated vastly higher by its manufacturer for thermal transfer vs. what a government study found. We're in the Wild West when it comes to a lot of products for computing enthusiasts. If it's not sold to enterprise then specs can be all over the place. That same study found that a 3M thermal paste, which was sold to enterprise customers, exactly met its stated specs.
> 
> Because corporations have money for lawyers and we don't. A judge even threw out the Sony Linux scam case, literally arguing that the lawyers were ripping off the plaintiffs so Sony should be let off the hook. That's bizarre but it illustrates my point perfectly. If enterprise customers had been the ones who sued no judge would have ever used such specious logic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Might sell all the other keys for a buck a piece..
> 
> /OT
> 
> How is the 5 GHz journey going?


Yes maybe.

The journey hasn't started yet. I might try this afternoon if i am not too busy with other stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'd really like to see independent high-quality testing to see how close thermal pad makers' claims match their performance. One test I remember pitted a top-end Fujipoly pad against pastes. The pad was rated for better transfer than the pastes but it was killed by the pastes. I suppose thickness is a huge factor there but it's hardly clear to the consumer how to apply that.
> 
> Arctic Silver was also rated vastly higher by its manufacturer for thermal transfer vs. what a government study found. We're in the Wild West when it comes to a lot of products for computing enthusiasts. If it's not sold to enterprise then specs can be all over the place. That same study found that a 3M thermal paste, which was sold to enterprise customers, exactly met its stated specs.
> 
> Because corporations have money for lawyers and we don't. A judge even threw out the Sony Linux scam case, literally arguing that the lawyers were ripping off the plaintiffs so Sony should be let off the hook. That's bizarre but it illustrates my point perfectly. If enterprise customers had been the ones who sued no judge would have ever used such specious logic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> A struggle I reckon.


It always is








But its worth the fiddling though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'd really like to see independent high-quality testing to see how close thermal pad makers' claims match their performance. One test I remember pitted a top-end Fujipoly pad against pastes. The pad was rated for better transfer than the pastes but it was killed by the pastes. I suppose thickness is a huge factor there but it's hardly clear to the consumer how to apply that.
> 
> Arctic Silver was also rated vastly higher by its manufacturer for thermal transfer vs. what a government study found. We're in the Wild West when it comes to a lot of products for computing enthusiasts. If it's not sold to enterprise then specs can be all over the place. That same study found that a 3M thermal paste, which was sold to enterprise customers, exactly met its stated specs.
> 
> Because corporations have money for lawyers and we don't. A judge even threw out the Sony Linux scam case, literally arguing that the lawyers were ripping off the plaintiffs so Sony should be let off the hook. That's bizarre but it illustrates my point perfectly. If enterprise customers had been the ones who sued no judge would have ever used such specious logic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> It really was.
> 
> Yeah I just wanted to hit that magic 5 to statisch my brain XD


I feel the same way lol. I want to run 5 GHz with 2600 MHz CPU/NB and 2400 MHz RAM. If that is not achievable than i stay with 4.8 Giggleherz.

Its not the CPU temp that is holding me back but the vrm's. They get too hot for comfort when running 5 GHz which is why i need better thermal pads or additional cooling on the back side of the socket. I am not that keen on drilling another hole in my new Phanteks case though so i need to find something else to cool the socket. and vrm's.


----------



## hurricane28

Well, i tried every possible setting but i just have to face that this chip is an complete and utter dud when it comes to overclocking...

Its the worst chip i ever seen.. No matter what setting it simply will not do 5 GHz.. I contacted my retails store and they said that i could return it and get another one... It takes 1.5 vin order to get 4.8 GHz stable for crying out loud...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Stumbled upon this again today: http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference

Ahh good times....


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i tried every possible setting but i just have to face that this chip is an complete and utter dud when it comes to overclocking...
> 
> Its the worst chip i ever seen.. No matter what setting it simply will not do 5 GHz.. I contacted my retails store and they said that i could return it and get another one... It takes 1.5 vin order to get 4.8 GHz stable for crying out loud...


my e chip was the same way 1.512 for full stability at 4.8 if i ran it at 1.48 it would pass all but prime...but i like for things to be solid as possible....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> my e chip was the same way 1.512 for full stability at 4.8 if i ran it at 1.48 it would pass all but prime...but i like for things to be solid as possible....


Some said that the newer chips in general should clock better but i proofed them wrong..

My Other chip was from 2014 and clocked much better under lower voltage.. I could get 5 GHz stable at 1.488v on 2400 MHz CPU/NB and this one simply doesn't like anything above 4.8 GHz...

this week or the next i return this piece of crap and get me another one. I called my retail store and they were okay with it and they understood what i was talking about.

Some people wouldn't agree with me but i simply cannot stand a chip that doesn't clock well which is why i return it. IF i get another dud i could get a refund they said.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Some said that the newer chips in general should clock better but i proofed them wrong..
> 
> My Other chip was from 2014 and clocked much better under lower voltage.. I could get 5 GHz stable at 1.488v on 2400 MHz CPU/NB and this one simply doesn't like anything above 4.8 GHz...
> 
> this week or the next i return this piece of crap and get me another one. I called my retail store and they were okay with it and they understood what i was talking about.
> 
> Some people wouldn't agree with me but i simply cannot stand a chip that doesn't clock well which is why i return it. IF i get another dud i could get a refund they said.


You could also buy some second hand chips and bin those. I noticed my and my brothers 8320's clocked better than any of the 3 8350's I bought..


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Stumbled upon this again today: http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> Ahh good times....


Why did something happen regarding that ?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Stumbled upon this again today: http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2182-fallout-4-cpu-benchmark-huge-performance-difference
> 
> Ahh good times....
> 
> 
> 
> Why did something happen regarding that ?
Click to expand...

Look at the difference between the FX-9590 and FX-8370/20e CPUs and tell me what you see.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Some said that the newer chips in general should clock better but i proofed them wrong..
> 
> My Other chip was from 2014 and clocked much better under lower voltage.. I could get 5 GHz stable at 1.488v on 2400 MHz CPU/NB and this one simply doesn't like anything above 4.8 GHz...
> 
> this week or the next i return this piece of crap and get me another one. I called my retail store and they were okay with it and they understood what i was talking about.
> 
> Some people wouldn't agree with me but i simply cannot stand a chip that doesn't clock well which is why i return it. IF i get another dud i could get a refund they said.


i dont agree with returning an item because it doesnt clock well....that isnt what you pay for....but thats irrelevant because i dont consider 4.8 chip a dud...thats 1.3mhz over stock...i would only ever return an item if it didnt perform as advertised at stock...no overclock is guaranteed...people who return all the time are usually the ones who complain about prices going up...


----------



## mus1mus

Correct!

And REPPED!


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> i dont agree with returning an item because it doesnt clock well....that isnt what you pay for....but thats irrelevant because i dont consider 4.8 chip a dud...thats 1.3mhz over stock...i would only ever return an item if it didnt perform as advertised at stock...no overclock is guaranteed...people who return all the time are usually the ones who complain about prices going up...


I have to agree with you on this. But I can't blame him if they agree to the returns even if I consider more than a bit sketchy.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have to agree with you on this. But I can't blame him if they agree to the returns even if I consider more than a bit sketchy.


But the next question is, will the replacement chip clock high?









I keep seeing the same BS for the nth time now.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have to agree with you on this. But I can't blame him if they agree to the returns even if I consider more than a bit sketchy.


I have to agree morally, however, technically he is entitled to. In EU there is a directive, which determines the "right to recede". Within a minimum of 7 days from receiving a product bought over distance (internet included), you can say "i changed my mind and send it back for refund". Here it is actually 14 days. This doesn't legally apply when shopping from a physical shop, as the intention of the law is to protect the consumer from bad product descriptions or hidden defects that he couldn't see over the internet. But, in practice, if a shop is very open, they can even extend the right to recede to purchases made by the customer in person, who went to a real shop.

Me, i wouldn't do it, cause i think it's unfair, but legally, he has the right to.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I have to agree morally, however, technically he is entitled to. In EU there is a directive, which determines the "right to recede". Within a minimum of 7 days from receiving a product bought over distance (internet included), you can say "i changed my mind and send it back for refund". Here it is actually 14 days. This doesn't legally apply when shopping from a physical shop, as the intention of the law is to protect the consumer from bad product descriptions or hidden defects that he couldn't see over the internet. But, in practice, if a shop is very open, they can even extend the right to recede to purchases made by the customer in person, who went to a real shop.
> 
> Me, i wouldn't do it, cause i think it's unfair, but legally, he has the right to.


I believe 7-days-replacement/refund-period applies all over the world. But you need to be very exact on the description of the return and there are rules that protect the shop as well. Such as, "this chip doesn't do 5GHz, I want a return" is not applicable for a return.

But I do get your point. With a ton of friends handling call center duties, I get the idea that some people are just so damn stubborn to get what they want.


----------



## NonXistant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I believe 7-days-replacement/refund-period applies all over the world. But you need to be very exact on the description of the return and there are rules that protect the shop as well. Such as, "this chip doesn't do 5GHz, I want a return" is not applicable for return.


In The Netherlands you get a warrenty period. So if the product doens't function the way you want you can replace it indefinatlly. It even goes beyond the 7 or 14 day "trial"


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I believe 7-days-replacement/refund-period applies all over the world. But you need to be very exact on the description of the return and there are rules that protect the shop as well. Such as, "this chip doesn't do 5GHz, I want a return" is not applicable for a return.
> 
> But I do get your point. With a ton of friends handling call center duties, I get the idea that some people are just so damn stubborn to get what they want.


Here you don't have to justify anything. It's a "right to rethink". You don't have to explain why you send it back. You just send it. I don't agree either with the mentality of "4.8 is bad overclocker", cause you buy a CPU with certain specs, you don't buy a certification for 5Ghz on your equipement. Under liquid nitrogen i bet it does 5Ghz...

You have to explain why you send it back, only when you ask for RMA.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have to agree with you on this. But I can't blame him if they agree to the returns even if I consider more than a bit sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> But the next question is, will the replacement chip clock high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing the same BS for the nth time now.
Click to expand...

I've been over it before with him, I think it is morally wrong, you get what you pay for which is the stock clocks.

Honestly I think he should should buy a 9590, at least he'll get 5.0 then


----------



## strike105x

And here i am happy with my 4.76 Ghz OC







. I never returned, nor plan to return something for such a reason, the closest i came was a back near the DDR2 end of times (when DDR3 launched) when i returned Corsair memory to the shop because those damn things wouldn't work with anything but the default settings, any setting besides that or god forbid changing the FSB would make them become unstable, returned them and payed a little extra for Muskin, those where some sweet ram...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at the difference between the FX-9590 and FX-8370/20e CPUs and tell me what you see.


The heck, the 9590 has similar averages to the FX-8370/20e CPUs and much heavier drops ? oO DId they not properly configure it ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonXistant*
> 
> In The Netherlands you get a warrenty period. So if the product doens't function the way you want you can replace it indefinatlly. It even goes beyond the 7 or 14 day "trial"


Warranty is different from this talks.

"If the product doesn't function the way you want to", is also a shady scheme.

That is a stupid buying decision. You don't buy a toothbrush if you wanted a nail brush!

A chip that functions as advertised is not a bad product. Plain and simple.

Warranty covers you from defects a product may encounter on NORMAL usage.

A PCIE 3.0 SSD that doesn't reach advertised speeds when being ran at PCIE2.0 is not a defective SSD. It's a stupid (again) decision to buy one and expect the advertised result when you know in the first place that they are not of the same spec as advertised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Here you don't have to justify anything. It's a "right to rethink". You don't have to explain why you send it back. You just send it. I don't agree either with the mentality of "4.8 is bad overclocker", cause you buy a CPU with certain specs, you don't buy a certification for 5Ghz on your equipement. Under liquid nitrogen i bet it does 5Ghz...


That rethink right applies, yes. But let's get back to the centerpiece of this talk.









I am sick of the same BS over and over is all.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've been over it before with him, I think it is morally wrong, you get what you pay for which is the stock clocks.
> 
> Honestly I think he should should buy a 9590, at least he'll get 5.0 then


Or buy someone's chip that does exactly that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> And here i am happy with my 4.76 Ghz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never returned, nor plan to return something for such a reason, the closest i came was a back near the DDR2 end of times (when DDR3 launched) when i returned Corsair memory to the shop because those damn things wouldn't work with anything but the default settings, any setting besides that or god forbid changing the FSB would make them become unstable, returned them and payed a little extra for Muskin, those where some sweet ram...


Yeah, i only return defective products (RMA). If i were to excercize the right to recede, it would be only for some product that deviates a lot from what they advertize and i wasn't expecting. Otherwise, products that i order and perform worse than i thought, i just keep them, as i consider it simply either a bad purchase or my fault.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> And here i am happy with my 4.76 Ghz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never returned, nor plan to return something for such a reason, the closest i came was a back near the DDR2 end of times (when DDR3 launched) when i returned Corsair memory to the shop because those damn things wouldn't work with anything but the default settings, any setting besides that or god forbid changing the FSB would make them become unstable, returned them and payed a little extra for Muskin, those where some sweet ram...


I agree, my 8350 would only do 4.8 Stable, could go higher for benching but I rolled the dice and that's where I ended up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at the difference between the FX-9590 and FX-8370/20e CPUs and tell me what you see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The heck, the 9590 has similar averages to the FX-8370/20e CPUs and much heavier drops ? oO DId they not properly configure it ?


Doubtful but they do say:
Quote:


> The FX-9590 technically plays 1440p/ultra, but we faced severe frame drops and stuttering with the CPU, a trait characteristic of the 9590's high TDP


Most here have said their 2c about here, just came across my monitor today and thought I'd reshare.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've been over it before with him, I think it is morally wrong, you get what you pay for which is the stock clocks.
> 
> Honestly I think he should should buy a 9590, at least he'll get 5.0 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or buy someone's chip that does exactly that.
Click to expand...

I want Hurs chip, I'll trade him my 8370 for it


----------



## mus1mus

@Undervolter

I'll just leave it here as the talks go out of the lines.










If you bought a working 8350, and returns it for another 8350, that is not a right to rethink. That's that^


----------



## mrgnex

Isn't it technically warranty fraud?

Personally I'd sell it, take the loss and buy multiple chips to bin them if I really wanted to hit that 5..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I want Hurs chip, I'll trade him my 8370 for it


He said it's not temps that limited his OC. Do you think you can do better than his results or would you be better served by the same chip?

Where are the SS that showed his temps by the way?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I want Hurs chip, I'll trade him my 8370 for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said it's not temps that limited his OC. Do you think you can do better than his results or would you be better served by the same chip?
> 
> Where are the SS that showed his temps by the way?
Click to expand...

Call me curious then, I just want to see if I can hit 5.0 with it.

my 8370 I haven't tried to get stable above 4.8 but if he's interested in trading I'll throw it back in and try it out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Isn't it technically warranty fraud?
> 
> Personally I'd sell it, take the loss and buy multiple chips to bin them if I really wanted to hit that 5..


Technically yes but this wouldn't be the first time he's returned a chip because it wouldn't hit 5.0

like I said, just buy a 9590 if you're that invested in it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Isn't it technically warranty fraud?
> 
> Personally I'd sell it, take the loss and buy multiple chips to bin them if I really wanted to hit that 5..












The logic technically says my chip is also a bad one. 5.4 benches at 1.5 but wouldn't do 5.5 even if I pump 1.7V on to it!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Isn't it technically warranty fraud?
> 
> Personally I'd sell it, take the loss and buy multiple chips to bin them if I really wanted to hit that 5..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logic technically says my chip is also a bad one. 5.4 benches at 1.5 but wouldn't do 5.5 even if I pump 1.7V on to it!
Click to expand...

haha, no doubt, found the last one btw:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL i agree on that one without being disrespect full to the people who actually buy that CPU.
> 
> I mean, i have an 8350 that costs me 170 euro's and i can get 5Ghz stable on all 8 cores with 1.488vcore.
> 
> I am lucky with this chip because my previous one could not do 4.8 without putting 1.55vcore though it. I thought it was going to die so i returned it to the store and got this good clocker so i am very happy with it


this one does 5Ghz, or was that the last one? I have no idea anymore


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> And here i am happy with my 4.76 Ghz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never returned, nor plan to return something for such a reason, the closest i came was a back near the DDR2 end of times (when DDR3 launched) when i returned Corsair memory to the shop because those damn things wouldn't work with anything but the default settings, any setting besides that or god forbid changing the FSB would make them become unstable, returned them and payed a little extra for Muskin, those where some sweet ram...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, my 8350 would only do 4.8 Stable, could go higher for benching but I rolled the dice and that's where I ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at the difference between the FX-9590 and FX-8370/20e CPUs and tell me what you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The heck, the 9590 has similar averages to the FX-8370/20e CPUs and much heavier drops ? oO DId they not properly configure it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful but they do say:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The FX-9590 technically plays 1440p/ultra, but we faced severe frame drops and stuttering with the CPU, a trait characteristic of the 9590's high TDP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most here have said their 2c about here, just came across my monitor today and thought I'd reshare.
Click to expand...

What would you consider to be "stable" bilko?

So many times that's the bone of contention .


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> And here i am happy with my 4.76 Ghz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never returned, nor plan to return something for such a reason, the closest i came was a back near the DDR2 end of times (when DDR3 launched) when i returned Corsair memory to the shop because those damn things wouldn't work with anything but the default settings, any setting besides that or god forbid changing the FSB would make them become unstable, returned them and payed a little extra for Muskin, those where some sweet ram...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, my 8350 would only do 4.8 Stable, could go higher for benching but I rolled the dice and that's where I ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at the difference between the FX-9590 and FX-8370/20e CPUs and tell me what you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The heck, the 9590 has similar averages to the FX-8370/20e CPUs and much heavier drops ? oO DId they not properly configure it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful but they do say:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The FX-9590 technically plays 1440p/ultra, but we faced severe frame drops and stuttering with the CPU, a trait characteristic of the 9590's high TDP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most here have said their 2c about here, just came across my monitor today and thought I'd reshare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you consider to be "stable" bilko?
> 
> So many times that's the bone of contention .
Click to expand...

I normally use ROG Realbench (2 hours) tbh, stresses most of the system so the IMC, NB, CPU and Mem all get a workout.

I don't like using prime, IBT is good though, 10 runs for a test then 20 on very high to confirm.

Lastly I load up a nice multi-threaded game like BF4 or now BF1, if it plays through that I call it stable and move on


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I normally use ROG Realbench (2 hours) tbh, stresses most of the system so the IMC, NB, CPU and Mem all get a workout.
> 
> I don't like using prime, IBT is good though, 10 runs for a test then 20 on very high to confirm.
> 
> Lastly I load up a nice multi-threaded game like BF4 or now BF1, if it plays through that I call it stable and move on


+1 for IBT. I used IBT AVX (from OP) and with 20 runs on very high it always was rock stable. And it's way quicker than the rest. I use it for every system I overclock.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> And here i am happy with my 4.76 Ghz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never returned, nor plan to return something for such a reason, the closest i came was a back near the DDR2 end of times (when DDR3 launched) when i returned Corsair memory to the shop because those damn things wouldn't work with anything but the default settings, any setting besides that or god forbid changing the FSB would make them become unstable, returned them and payed a little extra for Muskin, those where some sweet ram...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, my 8350 would only do 4.8 Stable, could go higher for benching but I rolled the dice and that's where I ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Look at the difference between the FX-9590 and FX-8370/20e CPUs and tell me what you see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The heck, the 9590 has similar averages to the FX-8370/20e CPUs and much heavier drops ? oO DId they not properly configure it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful but they do say:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The FX-9590 technically plays 1440p/ultra, but we faced severe frame drops and stuttering with the CPU, a trait characteristic of the 9590's high TDP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most here have said their 2c about here, just came across my monitor today and thought I'd reshare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you consider to be "stable" bilko?
> 
> So many times that's the bone of contention .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I normally use ROG Realbench (2 hours) tbh, stresses most of the system so the IMC, NB, CPU and Mem all get a workout.
> 
> I don't like using prime, IBT is good though, 10 runs for a test then 20 on very high to confirm.
> 
> Lastly I load up a nice multi-threaded game like BF4 or now BF1, if it plays through that I call it stable and move on
Click to expand...

Thank you ,

100% stability is a bit of a pipe dream in my opinion and protracted prime 95 runs seem like more of a test of cooling than anything else on the FX . We aren't far apart on the subject it seems.

I would also add that it was surprising how many OC's were taken down a peg or two by BFBC2 back in the phII 965 days -


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I normally use ROG Realbench (2 hours) tbh, stresses most of the system so the IMC, NB, CPU and Mem all get a workout.
> 
> I don't like using prime, IBT is good though, 10 runs for a test then 20 on very high to confirm.
> 
> Lastly I load up a nice multi-threaded game like BF4 or now BF1, if it plays through that I call it stable and move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for IBT. I used IBT AVX (from OP) and with 20 runs on very high it always was rock stable. And it's way quicker than the rest. I use it for every system I overclock.
Click to expand...

I used to use IBT but I switched to realbench because I could configure it and loop it, it would also let the CPU cool down then heat it back up again (as tests stopped and started)

Since it uses GIMP, Handbrake and OpenCL it's a good test hence the name *real*bench








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thank you ,
> 
> 100% stability is a bit of a pipe dream in my opinion and protracted prime 95 runs seem like more of a test of cooling than anything else on the FX . We aren't far apart on the subject it seems.
> 
> I would also add that it was surprising how many OC's were taken down a peg or two by BFBC2 back in the phII 965 days -


I do agree, I doubt you can prove 100% stability, for my own personal use I just run Realbench then reassess if it crashes in games, for when I'm doing proper testing I do Realbench, IBT then gaming.


----------



## strike105x

In my case i do IBT AVX 20 runs to see if i can move on, do a bit of cinebench to see if synthetically i gained something, move to testing ZOE II in PCSX2, which runs only on 2-3 threads, but it shows if there is any gain or even any instability on those cores, then move on to gaming and see how stable it runs in a lot of games, and how fluid it seems, then 6h of prime, and at the end of it all a windows 10 install (previously it was a windows install, but windows 10 seems to be even more sensitive), on AMD with this testing methodology i never had an OC fail on me. Even now the only reason i run my ram at 2160 Mhz rather then 2460 Mhz, despite better results in Cinebench at 2460, is because it felt like the frametimes, in DOOM especially, where a bit off, also something felt of in explorer, it could all be in my head of course, though personally i just like to think i'm sensitive to this things







.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I used to use IBT but I switched to realbench because I could configure it and loop it, it would also let the CPU cool down then heat it back up again (as tests stopped and started)
> 
> Since it uses GIMP, Handbrake and OpenCL it's a good test hence the name *real*bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree, I doubt you can prove 100% stability, for my own personal use I just run Realbench then reassess if it crashes in games, for when I'm doing proper testing I do Realbench, IBT then gaming.


when i set this 8320 up again i went with the settings i had ran before on the same board and it performed admirably and i thought everything was golden it passed my 40 runs in ibt, mci memtest, and all the usual suspects until i decided to prime...then i got failure on core 6 within the first 30 minutes....it turns out it was cpu nb voltage was too low....thats why i dont run just a couple of tests and call it good...could i have ran it and not crashed sure....i did run it thar way for a week but searching for 100 percent stability is both impossible and silly....that said i think more people need to stress test properly before they blame other things.....

i asked a friend who recently overclocked his 8350 what stress tests he used and i got silence...then he says...we ran pi or something?...im like superpi? He says no....im like prime? Yeah prime was it...but it ran fine.....i asked how long did you run it....he says 30 minutes....i literally smacked my head and began my speel about properly stress testing....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> I'll just leave it here as the talks go out of the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you bought a working 8350, and returns it for another 8350, that is not a right to rethink. That's that^*


If you think that, than you clearly don't understand what his statement is about nor have an understanding on how psychology works ... Its NOT the same chip.. it has the same brand but its a different chip since the binning is different..
Its the same as you buy an Mercedes, Toyota or any brand car and you trade it for the same you still get a different car but only the looks and brand is the same...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> I'll just leave it here as the talks go out of the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought a working 8350, and returns it for another 8350, that is not a right to rethink. That's that^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *He said it's not the vrm temps that limited his OC.* Do you think you can do better than his results or would you be better served by the same chip?
> 
> Where are the SS that showed his temps by the way?


Fixed it for ya. My CPU temps were in the 60s and vrm's were in the 50s. I have a 140 mm Phanteks fan blowing on them and my case is right beside the window which i cracked open for fresh air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> I'll just leave it here as the talks go out of the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you bought a working 8350, and returns it for another 8350, that is not a right to rethink. That's that^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Call me curious then, I just want to see if I can hit 5.0 with it.
> 
> my 8370 I haven't tried to get stable above 4.8 but if he's interested in trading I'll throw it back in and try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Technically yes but this wouldn't be the first time he's returned a chip because it wouldn't hit 5.0
> *
> like I said, just buy a 9590 if you're that invested in it.


What do you mean by technically yes? I called the store and told them the truth and they were okay with it... If they weren't i wouldn't return it in the first place...

I did never return a chip simply because it couldn't hit 5 GHz.. I went to the store because i was seeing strange things in Windows and they tested it and indeed it was a faulty product which they then replaced for a new one.

Some people here need to read posts correctly and try to understand what i am trying to say here instead of bashing and taking things out of context and making it bigger than it really is...

Learn how to think outside of the box for once..


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I used to use IBT but I switched to realbench because I could configure it and loop it, it would also let the CPU cool down then heat it back up again (as tests stopped and started)
> 
> Since it uses GIMP, Handbrake and OpenCL it's a good test hence the name *real*bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree, I doubt you can prove 100% stability, for my own personal use I just run Realbench then reassess if it crashes in games, for when I'm doing proper testing I do Realbench, IBT then gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> when i set this 8320 up again i went with the settings i had ran before on the same board and it performed admirably and i thought everything was golden it passed my 40 runs in ibt, mci memtest, and all the usual suspects until i decided to prime...then i got failure on core 6 within the first 30 minutes....it turns out it was cpu nb voltage was too low....thats why i dont run just a couple of tests and call it good...could i have ran it and not crashed sure....i did run it thar way for a week but searching for 100 percent stability is both impossible and silly....that said i think more people need to stress test properly before they blame other things.....
> 
> i asked a friend who recently overclocked his 8350 what stress tests he used and i got silence...then he says...we ran pi or something?...im like superpi? He says no....im like prime? Yeah prime was it...but it ran fine.....i asked how long did you run it....he says 30 minutes....i literally smacked my head and began my speel about properly stress testing....
Click to expand...

But I've never blamed my equipment for something that was obviously my fault (once I did and I was right but that's not FX).

For my personal systems I'm a bit lax but I'm there to fix them if something does go wrong, If I'm overclocking someone else's then of course I'll run a battery of tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Call me curious then, I just want to see if I can hit 5.0 with it.
> 
> my 8370 I haven't tried to get stable above 4.8 but if he's interested in trading I'll throw it back in and try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Technically yes but this wouldn't be the first time he's returned a chip because it wouldn't hit 5.0
> *
> like I said, just buy a 9590 if you're that invested in it.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by technically yes? I called the store and told them the truth and they were okay with it... If they weren't i wouldn't return it in the first place...
> 
> I did never return a chip simply because it couldn't hit 5 GHz.. I went to the store because i was seeing strange things in Windows and they tested it and indeed it was a faulty product which they then replaced for a new one.
> 
> Some people here need to read posts correctly and try to understand what i am trying to say here instead of bashing and taking things out of context and making it bigger than it really is...
> 
> Learn how to think outside of the box for once..
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is you won't return this chip because there are no issues with it at the manufacturer's settings?

How many have you returned?

I'll ask you straight up, you stated that the CPU you got from the store last time you could hit 5.0 on 1.488v, if you can't hit 5.0 now then it must be a different chip right?

Australian law also states that I can return something for a full refund or replacement within 2 weeks (some places are longer), I've never returned a CPU because they always did exactly what they said on the box, overclocking is never a guarantee....

The store doesn't mind because they can just write it off as a faulty chip and send the bill to a distributor or the manufacturer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But I've never blamed my equipment for something that was obviously my fault (once I did and I was right but that's not FX).
> 
> For my personal systems I'm a bit lax but I'm there to fix them if something does go wrong, If I'm overclocking someone else's then of course I'll run a battery of tests.
> So what you're saying is you won't return this chip because there are no issues with it at the manufacturer's settings?
> 
> How many have you returned?
> 
> I'll ask you straight up, you stated that the CPU you got from the store last time you could hit 5.0 on 1.488v, if you can't hit 5.0 now then it must be a different chip right?
> 
> Australian law also states that I can return something for a full refund or replacement within 2 weeks (some places are longer), I've never returned a CPU because they always did exactly what they said on the box, overclocking is never a guarantee....
> 
> The store doesn't mind because they can just write it off as a faulty chip and send the bill to a distributor or the manufacturer.


Look, i want to hit 5 GHz or more with my chip. I contacted the retail store and explained this to them because by law here, we can return the product and get another one if you are not satisfied.
It has nothing to do with warranty or whatsoever. I told them what my problem was and they agreed to return it and get another one. I would never return a chip that doesn't OC well because there is technically nothing wrong with it. Morally its a different story though but technically there is nothing wrong with it and there is no right to do an RMA, as simple as that.

this is my 3rd chip since 2012. The first one had some weird issues which is tested by the retail store i got it from and they confirmed this and got me a new one.

The second was my previous one that suddenly died on me and my current one is the 3rd one, that's it.

The 5 GHz chip is the one who died on me and my current one can't so yes, its a different chip..

Look, let me get this strait here once and for all so try to understand what i try to say here.

Technically there is nothing wrong with the chip, period. My moral problem is that if i buy an 8350 from the store and a friend buys the same chip for the same money from the same retail store and one of these chips clock higher than the other, my feeling is that its not fair because we pay the same amount of money for the same chips but they clock differently. I do agree that they run as advertised and "technically" there is nothing wrong with it but still, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Do you understand what i try to say? I don't know how to be any more Christal clear as i am right now.

Of course we have almost the same law because were under the same UCC trading law which is above country law. It differs from country though and some offer higher than others. My retail store has a 30 days trial period and if you don't like the product you can return it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But I've never blamed my equipment for something that was obviously my fault (once I did and I was right but that's not FX).
> 
> For my personal systems I'm a bit lax but I'm there to fix them if something does go wrong, If I'm overclocking someone else's then of course I'll run a battery of tests.
> So what you're saying is you won't return this chip because there are no issues with it at the manufacturer's settings?
> 
> How many have you returned?
> 
> I'll ask you straight up, you stated that the CPU you got from the store last time you could hit 5.0 on 1.488v, if you can't hit 5.0 now then it must be a different chip right?
> 
> Australian law also states that I can return something for a full refund or replacement within 2 weeks (some places are longer), I've never returned a CPU because they always did exactly what they said on the box, overclocking is never a guarantee....
> 
> The store doesn't mind because they can just write it off as a faulty chip and send the bill to a distributor or the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, i want to hit 5 GHz or more with my chip. I contacted the retail store and explained this to them because by law here, we can return the product and get another one if you are not satisfied.
> It has nothing to do with warranty or whatsoever. I told them what my problem was and they agreed to return it and get another one. I would never return a chip that doesn't OC well because there is technically nothing wrong with it. Morally its a different story though but technically there is nothing wrong with it and there is no right to do an RMA, as simple as that.
> 
> this is my 3rd chip since 2012. The first one had some weird issues which is tested by the retail store i got it from and they confirmed this and got me a new one.
> 
> The second was my previous one that suddenly died on me and my current one is the 3rd one, that's it.
> 
> The 5 GHz chip is the one who died on me and my current one can't so yes, its a different chip..
> 
> Look, let me get this strait here once and for all so try to understand what i try to say here.
> 
> Technically there is nothing wrong with the chip, period. My moral problem is that if i buy an 8350 from the store and a friend buys the same chip for the same money from the same retail store and one of these chips clock higher than the other, my feeling is that its not fair because we pay the same amount of money for the same chips but they clock differently. I do agree that they run as advertised and "technically" there is nothing wrong with it but still, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Do you understand what i try to say? I don't know how to be any more Christal clear as i am right now.
> 
> Of course we have almost the same law because were under the same UCC trading law which is above country law. It differs from country though and some offer higher than others. My retail store has a 30 days trial period and if you don't like the product you can return it.
Click to expand...

I've always understood it, I've never agreed with it.

there is a reason the term "Silicon Lottery" exists, I recall a guy who got HT on his i5 3570k, by your reasoning anyone with that chip should demand one exactly the same.

Exactly like unlocking cores on Thuban, R9 290s, HD 6950s and more recently the R9 Fury and RX 480 4GB cards

what about my first 9590? could only *just* hit 5.1 (at 1.6v mind you), are you saying I should feel ripped off because of that?

again, I understand what you are saying and doing, I just don't agree with it.

.


----------



## Mega Man

Well I agree with *most* that has been said and let me only say this

Omg really....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> But I've never blamed my equipment for something that was obviously my fault (once I did and I was right but that's not FX).
> 
> For my personal systems I'm a bit lax but I'm there to fix them if something does go wrong, If I'm overclocking someone else's then of course I'll run a battery of tests.
> So what you're saying is you won't return this chip because there are no issues with it at the manufacturer's settings?
> 
> How many have you returned?
> 
> I'll ask you straight up, you stated that the CPU you got from the store last time you could hit 5.0 on 1.488v, if you can't hit 5.0 now then it must be a different chip right?
> 
> Australian law also states that I can return something for a full refund or replacement within 2 weeks (some places are longer), I've never returned a CPU because they always did exactly what they said on the box, overclocking is never a guarantee....
> 
> The store doesn't mind because they can just write it off as a faulty chip and send the bill to a distributor or the manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, i want to hit 5 GHz or more with my chip. I contacted the retail store and explained this to them because by law here, we can return the product and get another one if you are not satisfied.
> It has nothing to do with warranty or whatsoever. I told them what my problem was and they agreed to return it and get another one. *would never return a chip that doesn't OC well because there is technically nothing wrong with it.* Morally its a different story though but technically there is nothing wrong with it and there is no right to do an RMA, as simple as that.
> 
> this is my 3rd chip since 2012. The first one had some weird issues which is tested by the retail store i got it from and they confirmed this and got me a new one.
> 
> The second was my previous one that suddenly died on me and my current one is the 3rd one, that's it.
> 
> The 5 GHz chip is the one who died on me and my current one can't so yes, its a different chip..
> 
> Look, let me get this strait here once and for all so try to understand what i try to say here.
> 
> *Technically there is nothing wrong with the chip, period.* My moral problem is that if i buy an 8350 from the store and a friend buys the same chip for the same money from the same retail store and one of these chips clock higher than the other, my feeling is that its not fair because we pay the same amount of money for the same chips but they clock differently. I do agree that they run as advertised and "technically" there is nothing wrong with it but still, it leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Do you understand what i try to say? I don't know how to be any more Christal clear as i am right now.
> 
> Of course we have almost the same law because were under the same UCC trading law which is above country law. It differs from country though and some offer higher than others. My retail store has a 30 days trial period and if you don't like the product you can return it.
Click to expand...

Bold and underline
you are contradicting yourself, first you say I won't, then you say I am ( doing the same thing )

Red
Your wrong, sorry, but this is the truth

I will limit my comments to those but finish with I could go much farther


----------



## nrpeyton

I kind of see both points to the whole story.

But who is actually suffering from him returning the chip?

My chip needs 1.538v for 4.8GHZ. I run with that overclock daily. A prime95 'blend' can sometimes run for 30 mins with no cores failing. Other times 2 cores will fail.

But I still run with that daily. And have done for 3 years now, with no issues. She's still going strong.

On a scale of 1-10 my chip is probably only a 2. (as far as silicon lottery goes).

. But until only VERY RECENTLY, when I begun taking an interest in overclocking, I didn't care because I never knew the difference. Last year I never even knew what a 'binned chip' was.

9/10 people, probably also won't care.

So, yes, hurricane28's 'dud' chip will end up in someone else's hands. But there's probably a 90% chance that person will never know the difference, or care.

Meanwhile the guy who "does really care" ends up happier. So everyone wins.

Does anyone lose? It might cost the manufacturer a few bux to repackage the chip and sell it on as a new chip in a sealed box.

But with the exception of the handling/re-processing/repackaging costs (which mainly come down to labour costs) which is probably done on a massive scale day-to-day anyway it probably works out at pennies. _(or cents in U.S. terms)._


----------



## Mega Man

It hurts us,

If you think we don't pay for stuff like this then you delude yourself.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It hurts us,
> 
> If you think we don't pay for stuff like this then you delude yourself.


In what way? (And forgive me for being nieve, I am still 'new' to all this.

What I'm saying is I haven't decided yet, no one has given me enough detail to allow me to understand how much it hurts us. And exactly why.

That's why these forums are here, to learn and accumulate knowledge/wisdom.

Surely the chip won't be chucked in the trash can? Surely it would be tested by manufacturer and re-sold as a perfectly OKAY working chip? (in a sealed box)

Again, am I wrong? I don't work in the industry, nor do I know anyone offline who does. I live in Scotland.... There isn't much IT jobs here.

London is different.

What about this example:

Someone buys a new chip (lets say a 1080 GPU) and it overclocks to 2200 MHZ

Then 3 weeks later a faulty VRM requires an RMA on the card.

Customer receives a new card (brand new in sealed box due to being within 4 weeks of original purchase date so they don't get a refurbished).

New card, only clocks to 1860 MHZ (the minimum).

Should he have the right to keep returning it until he gets the chip that clocks as well as his first one? It's not unknown for EVGA to allow this on some rare occasions.

What about instead of returning chips people do whats regarded as "the more MORAL" thing to do and sell them on Ebay then grab another (hoping this one clocks better).

Now other companies are even beginning to profit from it (ebay, who rapes everyone for 10% of every deal). For what, the cost of running a single 100kb web page?

Then what about the poor soul who thinks he's just buying a used chip, but whose actually getting someone elses reject?

Then the "individual poor man" suffers instead of the multi-millionaire share-holders.

There are many arguments for/against. They're endless.

I think as long as the people actually involved in the 'specific situation' what ever it is, are happy, the better.

Companies rape us for the price of chips anyway.

Look at Nvidia at this years CES 2017. The reason your new $700 GPU was so expensive this year, was so Nvidia Chief Exec Jen-Hsun Huang, could ponce about in self-driving (AI cars). Seriously! lol. If i wanted my car to drive it's self I'd jump on a bus. There's a bus-stop 20 yards from my front door.


----------



## Mega Man

I don't know the outcome of the chip. But I don't think they can sell a used chip for new.

That aside, you have to pay in addition to normal costs (assuming you do repackage it)

Return Shipping
Testing, and machines to treat, and labor, and benefits, and the same to their management, and the payroll, and rent for the buildings..... ect ect
Then you have to pay to repackage it

Then again shipping

That is assuming it is all in house

If it isn't then you pay a 3rd party who has to do the above

Otherwise it is thrown out and the cost is eaten, or returned and it is used in any number of things.

Either way when your in buissness you charge for all of the above. What is ment by that is you build it into the cost of your product.

When your bills goes up. Be that a min wage increase, benefit increase, shipping, or any other costs, then eventually you needed to raise the price of your product to compensate so you remain profitable, and remain in buissness.

That is a basic staple of buissness. The buissness never pays for anything, the customer or consumer always does.

Which is why I am against it.

A great and easy example is how in all these countries that force the retail shop to handle warranties for "x" amount of time, where as the u.s. does not. Now I am not saying it is right or wrong, just proving a point.

Yet the u.s. prices are almost always cheaper then these other places.... you know why? We don't add extra burden and costs to the shops. As when that extra cost is added, someone had to pay for it.

Again while I have my personal feelings on the issue, I am not stating either side is wrong or right.

I will say I laugh when the same people who abuse that system then complain about the higher prices, (that is not punted toward anyone either, just another factual observation of human nature) boy is it funny

I will not respond to the rest of your argument that you edited in (not because you edited it in but rather..) as that brings in other more political / moral judgements as they are forebear by tos and it will ends in no one agreeing as it mostly falls on your beliefs and values then evidence

With the exception of what do you mean my 700 $ chip. Hint I don't buy nvidia....


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't know the outcome of the chip. But I don't think they can sell a used chip for new.
> 
> That aside, you have to pay in addition to normal costs (assuming you do repackage it)
> 
> Return Shipping
> Testing, and machines to treat, and labor, and benefits, and the same to their management, and the payroll, and rent for the buildings..... ect ect
> Then you have to pay to repackage it
> 
> Then again shipping
> 
> That is assuming it is all in house
> 
> If it isn't then you pay a 3rd party who has to do the above
> 
> Otherwise it is thrown out and the cost is eaten, or returned and it is used in any number of things.
> 
> Either way when your in buissness you charge for all of the above. What is ment by that is you build it into the cost of your product.
> 
> When your bills goes up. Be that a min wage increase, benefit increase, shipping, or any other costs, then eventually you needed to raise the price of your product to compensate so you remain profitable, and remain in buissness.
> 
> That is a basic staple of buissness. The buissness never pays for anything, the customer or consumer always does.
> 
> Which is why I am against it.
> 
> A great and easy example is how in all these countries that force the retail shop to handle warranties for "x" amount of time, where as the u.s. does not. Now I am not saying it is right or wrong, just proving a point.
> 
> Yet the u.s. prices are almost always cheaper then these other places.... you know why? We don't add extra burden and costs to the shops. As when that extra cost is added, someone had to pay for it.
> 
> Again while I have my personal feelings on the issue, I am not stating either side is wrong or right.
> 
> I will say I laugh when the same people who abuse that system then complain about the higher prices, (that is not punted toward anyone either, just another factual observation of human nature) boy is it funny
> 
> I will not respond to the rest of your argument that you edited in as that brings in other more political / moral judgements as they are forebear by tos and it will ends in no one agreeing as it mostly falls on your beliefs and values then evidence


Yeah definitely a fair point too.

But unfortunately humans are selfish by nature. I suppose we have to be, to survive.

No one got to the top by being "whiter than white".

It's a hard one like.

Because while I agree with everything you've just said, I can't say I'd be happy my new £700 GTX 1080 didn't clock for ****. If I'd bought a Founders Edition (reference model) fair enough. But what if I'd got the "Classified".. or the "Formula" e.t.c....?

Sometimes peole have to do things even when they don't agree with them, themselves.

Of course there's more important things to life, but I for one, love my new hobby.lol.

Hmm.... I guess that means the "Jury is still out" on this one, for me anyway. lol 

*Edit:*
Something else I've just thought of. Who actually promotes all of this. I mean who invented the notion that a chip that overclocks at 5GHZ is better than one that only overclocks to 4.9GHZ (when in real terms there's ZERO difference). It's the people at the top, the elites, Dera8er, Kingpin.... and the companies themselves who sponsor these people who have unlmited access to all the best, binned hardware.

Same with fashion, everyone wants what the famous guy is wearing.

So whose falt is it really? Us, or the company? Or.. is it all actually really just a conspiracy to make us buy more chips? Maybe more people go the Ebay route than the return route.. people see a cracking deal and grab a chip they couuldn't normally afford.. then the rich gives AMD another sale... lol

Now my comments are bordering on insanity, but if you watched some of the best TV Dramas these days they'd have you believe conspiracy's are much more common than they appear to be,, or aren't they?! lol

;-)

*Anyway, look who just arrived today :*

isn't she beautiful.. I'm so excited!.

Can't believe how bloody heavy she is. Literally!

never done a DICE/LN2 session before.. prep begins tonight.. my acetone/DICE arrives tomorrow 



Wish I never had to dismantle the entire system and remove it all from the case.

Anyone ever actually done it inside the case (without taking motherboard out) ??

(Obviously still insulating the entire board with eraser)

(sorry but I have to ask, coz if I took everything apart and someone actually said it WASN'T necessary imagine how sily i'd feel).. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It hurts us,
> 
> If you think we don't pay for stuff like this then you delude yourself.


Haha no it doesn't...

First they don't pay anything for shipping... they have contracts with shipping company's like PostNL, Dynalogic, UPS etc. etc. You have no idea what you are talking about dude.. Do you honestly think they will pay for each shipping..? That doesn't make any sense.. besides, these services are tax-deductible so they end up not spending a penny on shipping..

Second of all, do you really expect me to pay 200+ euro's for an higher binned 8350 while they can clearly bin chips but deliberately want to screw us by binning the same exact chip and sell it as a new product that clocks at 5 GHz...?

"We don't add extra burden and costs to the shops." Really? THAT'S the reason..? I mean, people should stand up to these enormous company's that tries to screw us over and over again in order to get our hard earned money with their marketing and scamming... YOU as an enthousiast should stand next to me and stand up to these company's but instead you want to argue and argue without us getting anywhere...

Now THAT'S the definition of insanity.. its doing the same thing over and over again and expect something to change but nothing changes and the company's screwing us even more and are laughing in our faces because we buy their stuff anyway...

Like nrpeyton said, my previous chip clocked at 5 GHz with no problems i only couldn't cool it. Unfortunately the chip died and i BOUGHT a new one while i could do an RMA instead because i was still within warranty but i decided that its not fair because i clocked very high with it and maybe it was due to my own fault... Now, the new chip doesn't clock nearly as well as my other one did, place yourself in to my shoes, wouldn't you feel slightly bad about it..? And you feel sorry for the multi million dollar company's but do want people to be unsatisfied instead of supporting them?

Now, your Self-righteousness posts lead to nowhere basically, Its rather based on opinion than fact..


----------



## RnRollie

Isn't this whole thing not a little bit "entitled"? This is how it sounds to me anyways.

Product XYZ comes with certain specs/range. Manufacturer says _"This is what you get, this is what we know works, this is the safe zone/range. Go outside these ranges at your own risk"_. *Nowhere* does the manufacturer say _"We guarantee you can go beyond these specs"_ or _"You are entitled to..."_

In a way you get exactly what it says on the tin...; if that is not what you expected/hoped/dreamed/fantasized it to be, well, that's bad luck. It may leave a bad taste and frustrations need to be vented, but in the end you have to swallow it, you got exactly what you paid for. No amount of throwing toys out of the pram is gonna change that. In the real world we dont have safe zones or a "participation trophy for coming last"


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It hurts us,
> 
> If you think we don't pay for stuff like this then you delude yourself.


Exactly. Plus he says his chip doesn't overclock like his friends. That is not a good reason for returning anything. There are dozens of variables at play that may not even be related to the cpu itself. Including the skills of the person trying to overclock. If The Stilt was saying this then maybe I would buy it. If the chip works as advertised that is all you can expect.


----------



## nrpeyton

Both very good points indeed.

I do agree, but only to an extent.
*But*

"What it says on the tin" though, can't necessarily be applied here (with normal everyday understanding of that phrase).

It's different, because... two tins of beans off the same shelf in Walmart taste and are exactly the same in every way.

No one cares if you get 499g of beans instead of 500g (because that's what your tin says).

But people do care if performance is different when people are paying the same price for $1000 chips.

Maybe the answer to all this is to have a more 'precise' binning?

There are people who compete on HWBOT and some even do it for a living. What happens when you start taking peoples living into account?

Overclocking is a "new sport".. shouldn't it be "fair"?

You can't "train" a chip to overclock better. You can only apply the same cooling as the other guy can.

If me and my friend both order the same golf club, but his performs better (even though they're both within spec) shouldn't maintenance be completed on the weaker club before the game begins?

They might both be "legal" in terms of the game rules (and safety) but imagine the uproar if the winners club was found to give him a 15% advantage?

At that level wouldn't the public expect both clubs to perform equally?

The shop where the lesser club was bought, would be DIEING to take the club back and replace it with a new one! _(sponsors/marketing)..._

Why should the "average joe" be different? Aren't we all equal?


----------



## mus1mus

The logic here is pretty simple.

EVGA even sold different ASIC Quality cards back in the 980TI days. Higher ASIC, higher prices.

Kingpin edition cards cost higher not because of the cooler but because they have been certified to clock better.

Silicon Lottery sells Intels chips that passes their OC testing for different prices. Higher OC, highet prices.

AMD sells 9590s for a reason. Higher out of the box Frequency. Higher prices for the most part.

For hurricanes' he'd like to return his 8350 (3rd time?) because it doesn't OC like what his friend's does. That terrible!

First he said, it wasn't temps - but at 60C, yeah it wasn't temps.

2nd, he even called out my chip is running hotter his when I ran 4.8 at 1.4V inside a 30C room where my temps didin't go past 60C. Never!

The right to return a product to get the same model and SKU is just a plain unacceptable when the chip functions normally under it's specification.

Just go grab a different SKU and accecpt the price adjustment that you need to add.

Just to add, my local distro is pretty good with things.

You return a chip for RMA, they will give you a chip that is pretty much identical to your old chip.

Same supply lot according to their inventory dates.
Same batch number
Same serial batch

Happened on me 3X with Intel 5930Ks. You also get a new warranty period for the new chip.

Once AMD FX 8370E. My first 8370E is better than my current one in OC ceiling and temps though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Both very good points indeed.
> 
> I do agree, but only to an extent.
> *But*
> 
> "What it says on the tin" though, can't necessarily be applied here (with normal everyday understanding of that phrase).
> 
> It's different, because... two tins of beans off the same shelf in Walmart taste and are exactly the same in every way.
> 
> No one cares if you get 499g of beans instead of 500g (because that's what your tin says).
> 
> But people do care if performance is different when people are paying the same price for $1000 chips.
> 
> Maybe the answer to all this is to have a more 'precise' binning?
> 
> There are people who compete on HWBOT and some even do it for a living. What happens when you start taking peoples living into account?
> 
> Overclocking is a "new sport".. shouldn't it be "fair"?
> 
> You can't "train" a chip to overclock better. You can only apply the same cooling as the other guy can.
> 
> If me and my friend both order the same golf club, but his performs better (even though they're both within spec) shouldn't maintenance be completed on the weaker club before the game begins?
> 
> They might both be "legal" in terms of the game rules (and safety) but imagine the uproar if the winners club was found to give him a 15% advantage?
> 
> At that level wouldn't the public expect both clubs to perform equally?
> 
> The shop where the lesser club was bought, would be DIEING to take the club back and replace it with a new one! _(sponsors/marketing)..._
> 
> Why should the "average joe" be different? Aren't we all equal?


Your argument is flawed. Life's not fair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It hurts us,
> 
> If you think we don't pay for stuff like this then you delude yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha no it doesn't...
> 
> First they don't pay anything for shipping... they have contracts with shipping company's like PostNL, Dynalogic, UPS etc. etc. You have no idea what you are talking about dude.. Do you honestly think they will pay for each shipping..? That doesn't make any sense.. besides, these services are tax-deductible so they end up not spending a penny on shipping..
> 
> Second of all, do you really expect me to pay 200+ euro's for an higher binned 8350 while they can clearly bin chips but deliberately want to screw us by binning the same exact chip and sell it as a new product that clocks at 5 GHz...?
> 
> "We don't add extra burden and costs to the shops." Really? THAT'S the reason..? I mean, people should stand up to these enormous company's that tries to screw us over and over again in order to get our hard earned money with their marketing and scamming... YOU as an enthousiast should stand next to me and stand up to these company's but instead you want to argue and argue without us getting anywhere...
> 
> Now THAT'S the definition of insanity.. its doing the same thing over and over again and expect something to change but nothing changes and the company's screwing us even more and are laughing in our faces because we buy their stuff anyway...
> 
> Like nrpeyton said, my previous chip clocked at 5 GHz with no problems i only couldn't cool it. Unfortunately the chip died and i BOUGHT a new one while i could do an RMA instead because i was still within warranty but i decided that its not fair because i clocked very high with it and maybe it was due to my own fault... Now, the new chip doesn't clock nearly as well as my other one did, place yourself in to my shoes, wouldn't you feel slightly bad about it..? And you feel sorry for the multi million dollar company's but do want people to be unsatisfied instead of supporting them?
> 
> Now, your Self-righteousness posts lead to nowhere basically, Its rather based on opinion than fact..
Click to expand...

I was debating on which way to answer you. I could easily rip apart each argument you make here with fact. Which I only wrote now to tell you you are wrong on all accounts

However I feel it would be A far wiser use of my time to simply state, I was not taking to you with that statement


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you think that, than you clearly don't understand what his statement is about nor have an understanding on how psychology works ... *Its NOT the same chip.. it has the same brand but its a different chip since the binning is different..*
> Its the same as you buy an Mercedes, Toyota or any brand car and you trade it for the same you still get a different car but only the looks and brand is the same...
> 
> Fixed it for ya. My CPU temps were in the *60s* and vrm's were in the *50s*. I have a 140 mm Phanteks fan blowing on them and my case is right beside the window which i cracked open for fresh air.
> 
> What do you mean by technically yes? I called the store and told them the truth and they were okay with it... If they weren't i wouldn't return it in the first place...
> 
> I did never return a chip simply because it couldn't hit 5 GHz.. I went to the store because i was seeing strange things in Windows and they tested it and indeed it was a faulty product which they then replaced for a new one.
> 
> Some people here need to read posts correctly and try to understand what i am trying to say here instead of bashing and taking things out of context and making it bigger than it really is...
> 
> Learn how to think outside of the box for once..


Can you imagine this guy used to argue about these chips' max allowed temps just a few pages back?

He said he is a 62C believer in those pages, yet.

Chip quality varies from chip to chip. Don't you also forget that you argued about 9590s being the same chip as an 8350. All the same under the hood. Thus you picking an 8350 instead of a 9590!

Turned the logic into cars? Tell me, if you bought a 2017 Corolla and somewhere around 2018, you wanted to swap it for another 2017 Corolla, what can expect from the car? Are they made differently?

If you think they are, I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Mega Man

In other news this looks promising

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623339/digitaltrends-amd-s-ryzen-desktop-processor-box-art-details-and-pricing-leak-before-launch#post_25846911


----------



## SuperZan

Indeed. I'll be picking up a 1700 or a 1700X at minimum for my 'main' PC (depending on what the X differentiates and if that includes thermal properties). I'll probably pick up a hex and a quad as well, just for the fun of putting them through their paces.


----------



## Mega Man

I definitely will be getting a 1800x


----------



## ManofGod1000

1700X here. I cannot afford to upgrade both my home and work machines at once so, home machine is getting the love this time.


----------



## mus1mus

8-Cores for me. The idea of an 8C/16T overclocked in an ITX board / case is BAUCE!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In other news this looks promising
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623339/digitaltrends-amd-s-ryzen-desktop-processor-box-art-details-and-pricing-leak-before-launch#post_25846911


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Indeed. I'll be picking up a 1700 or a 1700X at minimum for my 'main' PC (depending on what the X differentiates and if that includes thermal properties). I'll probably pick up a hex and a quad as well, just for the fun of putting them through their paces.


1700X or 1800X for my main rig then I'll see about a 1600X for my LAN box
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> 1700X here. I cannot afford to upgrade both my home and work machines at once so, home machine is getting the love this time.


I've already sold my 6700k, got everything I need for Ryzen sitting here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 8-Cores for me. The idea of an 8C/16T overclocked in an ITX board / case is BAUCE!


There will be ITX boards, haven't laid eyes on any yet but I know they are out there.

Oh you have no idea how much fun this is going to be









12 days and counting


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've been over it before with him, I think it is morally wrong, you get what you pay for which is the stock clocks.
> 
> Honestly I think he should should buy a 9590, at least he'll get 5.0 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or buy someone's chip that does exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want Hurs chip, I'll trade him my 8370 for it
Click to expand...

I've toyed with the thought of this..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In other news this looks promising
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1623339/digitaltrends-amd-s-ryzen-desktop-processor-box-art-details-and-pricing-leak-before-launch#post_25846911


Looks good, Since i bought my 5930k, the hype for me has been dwindling. High end prices look good, lower end stuff makes me raise an eyebrow in curiosity

however i'm still of the mind they missed the perfect timing for Phenom 3, architecturally it would have made sense

When the G/f needs an upgrade i'll be looking at these, and unfortunately my work flow is starting to take advantage of quad channel, I never knew how intense impulse response generation can be. (audio thing)

and as a totally unrelated not, Since Stability was talked yet again about gauging stability based on stressor

In an environment such as we are in (virtual environment that is) Your stability requirements should be based on average heavy use. Stabilizing your clocks using an instruction that you don't use on a day to day bases
is effectively wasting your time. There is rarely a one stop shop for Stability testing. If you want to be entirely in-depth here, there is a lot more than mere bios settings that account for stability this is part of the reason
why 100% stability doesn't exist. SOMETHING will come along and send your stability flying. can for all you know it would be an ant carcass in a fan somewhere messing up the flow of current on that rail.

One last point, This one is on Ethics and morality of an interaction.

So when Steamroller was about to Launch with Kaveri, I started talking to my local store to get parts in. the Lack of an RoG option or TuF option should have tipped me off at this point but more on that later.

so Kaveri Launches and within a day or two I've already got one takes a me a few days to actually get the build finished and inside the first week of it being launch I start seeing these Odd things happen while
at stock and using the igpu, The Cpu portion of the chip would down-clock itself to a noticeably lower clock speed to give more power to the iGpu portion.
WE know now this was an intend Design, but at the time we had no clue. I can only think of 3 or 4 people really diving into it like i did. So like the person i am, i clean it all up re package it and being it back to the store. Explain the situation and start to worry when i see the puzzled look on the tech center's managers face. same thing happened to him ( this store, everything gets tested in-front of your before it becomes a valid return)
So he approves the return as valid and not picking and choosing because i asked to exchange for another, and the initial product appeared to be faulty, it wouldn't hold its clocks while the igpu was being used.

at this point AMD has said NOTHING about this.

So i spend a little more time with the second chip. try more voltage ranges and still come back to the same "fault" as my first one. and off i go back to the store.

At this point they still had the first chip and the tech manager looked even more puzzled this time, he yet again approved while scratching his head telling me that store dictates that if i return the third one i'd have to start paying re-stocking fees (which i was alright with, they guys are good ppl and providing me with good customer service), so i tell him I've got an idea, I had a contact at the local AMD office, for him to put aside the two, so that if i ran into the same issue with the third i would be able to take all three down and get them check in their tech center. Well i never ended up having to bring them in when i went down. the day i was asked to come down was the day they release the press note that the CPU down-clocks itself by design to allow for more power to the GPU under a certain power threshold, Keep in mind the socket could support an additional 15-20 w no problem.

So what do I do when i'm headed home? I stop in at the store and pay the re-stocking fees for the first two chips and give the tech guy the link to the press release.

IT ain't the stores fault that the design was mediocre at best, it isn't the stores fault that the consumer acted as such because be believed he wasn't getting what he paid for. and it isn't the stores responsibility to recoup that because the "faulty" chips couldn't be sent to AMD as they were not "faulty", The Next consumer expects his product to me new and unused unless otherwise stated, why does the store have to swallow that costs, when the chip wouldn't have been found faulty by the average web surfer. so at the end of the story, The price is paid by the enthusiast that had a small part in bringing awareness.

Sounds like a Bum Deal to the enthusiast right? Well not really, and not at all in the long term.

so the $40 outta my pocket during February of that year, gave the store and the company a better idea of the "sweet spot" in the product stack. Since all this occurred with the first order and first shipment The company was able to "bell curve" their subsequent orders into more lower end units than upper end kaveri units, More Athlons and less APUs. And you know what this did? ya they to a small hit on the Athlon margin vs the APU margin but they also gained a dGPU margin as well as a larger margen on the power supply to feed those add in Gpus.

It was well worth it for the company and the store so much that the following Christmas I got an in-store credit as a Thank you.(which happened to be 20% more than what the restocking fee on the two kaveri's were)

As a P.S., I am not the average consumer in this store, in any way shape or forum. I am known to the company for other reasons (they sponsored a music studio I was managing 10 years prior to this encounter, and I was part of the presentation team that got the sponsorship) So some of this MAY have influenced the Interactions on the stores side in the beginning, It might not have.

That being said, I've seen this tech literally rotate out 3 or 4 of the same returned processor to "problem customers" before he was happy he picked his golden chip (which happen to be the second or third one that was return once or twice by him)

Moral is, If your a pain in the store's side, there are some rather creative and attentive people. lets just say i've seen stores bin returns for one reason or another. IF you are to much of a pain and you say the wrong things.. you will never get what you want, Unless you WANT to perpetually passively advertise for them, kuz ya know they gatta recoup somehow (example, Man this store in town is great it allows me to take things back adnasium and test things) basically a glowing reputation for customer service.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The logic here is pretty simple.
> 
> EVGA even sold different ASIC Quality cards back in the 980TI days. Higher ASIC, higher prices.
> 
> Kingpin edition cards cost higher not because of the cooler but because they have been certified to clock better.
> 
> Silicon Lottery sells Intels chips that passes their OC testing for different prices. Higher OC, highet prices.
> 
> AMD sells 9590s for a reason. Higher out of the box Frequency. Higher prices for the most part.
> 
> *1 For hurricanes' he'd like to return his 8350 (3rd time?) because it doesn't OC like what his friend's does. I find that terrible!
> 
> 2 First he said, it wasn't temps - but at 60C, yeah it wasn't temps.
> 
> 2nd, he even called out my chip is running hotter his when I ran 4.8 at 1.4V inside a 30C room where my temps didin't go past 60C. Never!
> *
> *3 I find it unacceptable to return a product to get the same model and SKU when the chip functions normally under it's specification*.


Simply because you don't agree with me doesn't mean you are right because you say it is.. we have the right to have our own opinion so who are you to judge..?

1: Fixed it for ya for the second time. Its NOT the 3rd time as i explained before, plz hold on to facts instead of making up stuff..

2: I was running push/pull and was pushing 1.560 vcore and 1.4 v on the CPU/NB with ambient of 25 c... My case has very good airflow and temps of my vrm's didn't exceed 55 c under full load.. My CPU was little hotter and was more like 60-62 c which is not that bad considering the voltage i put in it. I can still go 10 c higher as my temp limit is 72 c...


----------



## mus1mus

? Mark denotes asking. You might need to check your forum vocabulary. Andddddd,

Really, 72C now?

Let me remind you of these.

*"72C sustained temps will be just boarderline fine" its never confirmed that that's the max temp for FX chips, its only coming from AOD which i don't really trust to be honest, there is a claim from AMD themselves that states that 61 c is the max temp for these chips. Its posted in another thread*...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/64850_50#post_25798566

You don't trust AOD yet here again you say, 72 is your max temps? What happened to that AMD stating 61C max that you believed?

Sudden change of heart?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

*SOON™*


----------



## RnRollie

One last thing about the "chip does't clock high enough" ... specifically the suggestion of more precise binning.
You know what would happen if Intel/AMD started binning like "this one can do 4.7, this one 4.8, this one 4.9, this one 4.6, etc" and label them accordingly?

*First* it would confuse the hell out of everybody, cause you would have 50+ chips in each range eg an i5-7036, i5-7040K, i5-7049 and i7-7043, i7-7048, etc
And would an i5-7049K perform better as an i7-7046 ? Not to mention there would be no more overhead to "play" with and what are all the overclockers going to do with their spare time?
_I am using intel here as an example, because it seems AMD is going to do some confusing stuff with Ryzen 1700, 1700Pro, 1700X etc Also, the laptop/APU name/numbering already confuses the hell out me, so i , personally, could do without that_

*Second:* The cheapest chip in the range would be $499,- because of the extra binning & labeling & marketing work, and somebody has to pay for that and it wont be Intel/AMD out of their pockets.

*Anyways.........*

I am exited to see what Ryzen is gonna be when the reviewers/testers NDA lifts. Is it really gonna be an "intel-killer"?
I am not really in the market for an upgrade currently, but if it is an "intel-killer", i *might* be in the market , i could do with a dedicated rendering machine and my 8350 would be just fine for that


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON™*


NDA!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON™*
> 
> 
> 
> NDA!
Click to expand...

What makes you think it's mine?


----------



## mus1mus

If I am wrong, heck i still want to know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> If I am wrong, heck i still want to know how it goes!!!!!


haha, It's not mine, I'd never risk breaking NDA









Soon Mus.....soon


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON™*


is it just me but... Wheres the EPS?

did they angle it under the VRM heatsink?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON™*
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me but... Wheres the EPS?
> 
> did they angle it under the VRM heatsink?
Click to expand...



Odd place for it but then again it's Biostar....


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON™*
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me but... Wheres the EPS?
> 
> did they angle it under the VRM heatsink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Odd place for it but *then again it's Biostar*....
Click to expand...

Nuff said was thinking it was an asrock of sorts.

schematically, not odd at all. from a wiring stand point, that placement is abhorrent

however, With the placement of that power connection might lead to some interesting insight about the electrical goings on we should expect SoonTM

I would watch out on cheap PSU's with these chips.. they will want some hefty amps behind them


----------



## nrpeyton

I really want a r7 1800x

Interesting how the CPU's with more cores are clocked higher. Intel is the other way around??


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Nuff said was thinking it was an asrock of sorts.
> 
> schematically, not odd at all. from a wiring stand point, that placement is abhorrent
> 
> however, With the placement of that power connection might lead to some interesting insight about the electrical goings on we should expect SoonTM
> 
> I would watch out on cheap PSU's with these chips.. they will want some hefty amps behind them


It seems to only be this board where the EPS plug is in a weird position, on all the others I've seen it's in a normal position.


----------



## mus1mus

I thought it screams a RACING Theme.

But I am seeing ZZzzzzzz









You seem to enjoy that experience sarge.

Demn. I am jelly!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I thought it screams a RACING Theme.
> 
> But I am seeing ZZzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to enjoy that experience sarge.
> 
> Demn. I am jelly!


Nah mate, I'll be going for the MSI Xpower by the looks of things atm


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nah mate, I'll be going for the MSI Xpower by the looks of things atm


Anything that fascinates you of that MSI?


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlailScHLAMP*
> 
> Nuff said was thinking it was an asrock of sorts.
> 
> schematically, not odd at all. from a wiring stand point, that placement is abhorrent
> 
> however, With the placement of that power connection might lead to some interesting insight about the electrical goings on we should expect SoonTM
> 
> I would watch out on cheap PSU's with these chips.. they will want some hefty amps behind them
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to only be this board where the EPS plug is in a weird position, on all the others I've seen it's in a normal position.
Click to expand...

TBH i'd only expect this sort of thing to crop up in the lower end less layered boards.

the big boys have the layers to run all the traces they need for power.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Nah mate, I'll be going for the MSI Xpower by the looks of things atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that fascinates you of that MSI?
Click to expand...

Dual M.2 slots, 8+4 EPS, 10 Phase power, ability to run Tri Fire with an extra 6 pin power, 6 SATA, plenty of USB and it's sexy as hell


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Dual M.2 slots, 8+4 EPS, 10 Phase power, ability to run Tri Fire with an extra 6 pin power, 6 SATA, plenty of USB and it's sexy as hell


Hmmm. We'll see how they go.
Too early for me to consider one. I learned from X99 that some stuff tend not to reach my land.









In other news,

I am testing TimeSpy and wow! CPU clock is pretty negligible!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Dual M.2 slots, 8+4 EPS, 10 Phase power, ability to run Tri Fire with an extra 6 pin power, 6 SATA, plenty of USB and it's sexy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. We'll see how they go.
> Too early for me to consider one. I learned from X99 that some stuff tend not to reach my land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news,
> 
> I am testing TimeSpy and wow! CPU clock is pretty negligible!
Click to expand...

I know that the Gigabyte, Asus and MSI boards will be here, ASRock too I assume, not sure about Biostar though.

Time Spy is 1440p DX12, pretty much all CPU dependant


----------



## mus1mus

GPU. The total score relies heavily on it.

CPU test also don't scale with CPU clocks. The difference between 5.0 and 5.3 is pretty small.

I also have some driver issues not playing well with iTurbo.


----------



## nrpeyton

*** i just pulled my waterblock off and it was really stiff
Couldn't understand why as screws were all out.

Only choice i had was to force it (pull really hard) and it ripped the entire CPU out its socket??

What a fright. This happened to anyone else?

Am only using kryonaut for paste.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *** i just pulled my waterblock off and it was really stiff
> Couldn't understand why as screws were all out.
> 
> Only choice i had was to force it (pull really hard) and it ripped the entire CPU out its socket??
> 
> What a fright. This happened to anyone else?
> 
> Am only using kryonaut for paste.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You didn't break the seal before you pulled.....

I usually push down and twist it back a forth a little to make sure the seal breaks.


----------



## Mega Man

Normal one of the reasons most want LGA for and


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON™*
> 
> 
> 
> NDA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think it's mine?
Click to expand...

Now that right there has me excited








Thanks for that one Sarge, I found lots on the LN2 stuff but not this shot


----------



## strike105x

I kind of wanted to do it just once







:





http://valid.x86.fr/fcre71

Its to hot for normal usage but it was fun doing it







.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You didn't break the seal before you pulled.....
> 
> I usually push down and twist it back a forth a little to make sure the seal breaks.


Okay cool
Never ever had to do that before. Was always kind of loose before anyway.

Thanks I'll bear in mind for next time

What a fright. Hope I've not damaged anything.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You didn't break the seal before you pulled.....
> 
> I usually push down and twist it back a forth a little to make sure the seal breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay cool
> Never ever had to do that before. Was always kind of loose before anyway.
> 
> Thanks I'll bear in mind for next time
> 
> What a fright. Hope I've not damaged anything.
Click to expand...

Just check the pins closely for bends. If you try to re-install and it's not falling in easily don't force it . Take it out and have a better look. If you force these things you can end up flattening a pin right out. I fixed a PC for someone with that exact problem.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Okay cool
> Never ever had to do that before. Was always kind of loose before anyway.
> 
> Thanks I'll bear in mind for next time
> 
> What a fright. Hope I've not damaged anything.


Had it happen before with an air cooler. Everything was fine but be careful when removing the CPU. It might fly and that can damage pins.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON™*
> 
> 
> 
> NDA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think it's mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that right there has me excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that one Sarge, I found lots on the LN2 stuff but not this shot
Click to expand...

I heard quite some time ago that AMD had planned for Ryzen to not suffer from CB or CBB, How you plan that is beyond my knowladge but impressive nonetheless









that was taken on Feb 9th btw


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> *** i just pulled my waterblock off and it was really stiff
> Couldn't understand why as screws were all out.
> 
> Only choice i had was to force it (pull really hard) and it ripped the entire CPU out its socket??
> 
> What a fright. This happened to anyone else?
> 
> Am only using kryonaut for paste.


I usually heat up the chip prior to removing it with some prime 95 with fans on low etc. Then as Bilko said.... slightly twist the heatsink back and forth before pulling on it.


----------



## nrpeyton

Right need some advice lads.

Doing my FIRST ever DICE session today.

Most I've done before is an aquarium chiller in my water loop.

Could i get away with leaving the mobo in the case and *only* insulating the portion of the board visible at back of case. See my pic:



Obviously ill be insulating the whole front of it around CPU area with eraser.

This is if ive not already broken something lol.

Many thanks


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Could i get away with leaving the mobo in the case and only insulating the portion of the board visible at back of case. See my pic:


NOT a good idea. My first DICE experiment was a disaster lost a board and two chips. This is not like your cold loop and take waterproofing seriously


----------



## mus1mus

Take it out the case.

Johan will be the better guy to answer this but my limited read on the topic says you need airflow on areas that might get condensation apart from insulation.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> NOT a good idea. My first DICE experiment was a disaster lost a board and two chips. This is not like your cold loop and take waterproofing seriously


Okay. Thanks.
Finally last question then.
What do people mean about putting vasaline "inside the socket".
Wont that stop it working?
Av got dieelectric grease too.


----------



## Johan45

It's the air that brings the condensation. Airtight as possible. Wish I had some pics of my set up but I do have this http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754534-Making-a-quot-bread-board-quot-for-LN2
That's what I set all my boards on when doing cold. it seals the bottom off from air. I still cover anything on the back of the board in a 6" circle around the pot with LET, nailpolis works too. Even vaseline if you have nothing else. Vaseline is the better choice if you intend to sell it afterward or need an RMA . Even on top anything that can short needs to be covered with something waterproof. This thread is good to show the proper gaskets/towel to use around the pot. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/774683-Insulating-without-eraser. If you do use vaseline the board can be washed in a dishwasher or even like this for cleanup. Just cover the stickers for RMA



Quote:


> What do people mean about putting vasaline "inside the socket".


I never do that

I put a "roll" of eraser around the socket, then a shoptowel cut to size then my neoprene (closed cell insulation)gasket. I also have one that fits the pot. The key is keeping it tight to the horizontal gasket so there's no chance of air gettin to the CPU area.

I use the di-electric grease in my ram slots and on the ram contacts though

If you do wash a board. Take the battery out and give it plenty of time to dry.


----------



## nrpeyton

Okay thanks.
Av got a large roll of armaflex to sit the board on.
Also i have liquid electrical tape ( spray can) and lots of erasers.


----------



## Johan45

If using the LET be very careful not to get it in any slots or the socket. Leave the CPU installed and cover critical areas with masking tape.


----------



## nrpeyton

Okay thanks so much!!


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just check the pins closely for bends. If you try to re-install and it's not falling in easily don't force it . Take it out and have a better look. If you force these things you can end up flattening a pin right out. I fixed a PC for someone with that exact problem.


Wow your right; look:



(never even noticed right away)

What's safety way to correct?

U heat it up first or anything before trying to bend back?

Edit: its okay think av fixed it. Was.easy lol.


----------



## Johan45

Use a credit card or an old mechanical pencil if you have one. I see another one on the left in that pic too


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Use a credit card or an old mechanical pencil if you have one. I see another one on the left in that pic too


Credit card is awesome for that, I got an 8150 a while ago that had 34 bent pins, managed to straighten them all with a credit card and patience...

sadly one was broken, oh well


----------



## nrpeyton

Got it lol.
Think i got them all.
Used a razor blade.
Oh boy i wish i could delid this haha.

Never actually held one before (a cpu).
Always had mobo combos pre-installed or OEM up until i got this machine nearly three year ago. (Was custom built for me). But i rebuilt it myself when i bought a new case and went water.

Thats when i become addicted and ended up with an account here at o/c.net


----------



## Johan45

This is what happens when you get addicted. And that's only a small portion of my collection. I was sorting a recent aquisition. Got them all for ~ $100


----------



## nrpeyton

Omg lol.

Wow. U ever attempted to delid one?

Also i just discovered why my VRM was always throttling my CPU even whem CPU temp low.

Took the VRM heatsink off.

*notice the stock thermal pad misses two mosfets at the end. (Asrock obviously just cut it too short)
*





Taking opportunity to replace pads.!!


----------



## Johan45

That's not cool..... literally ha ha


----------



## hurricane28

Also i just discovered why my VRM was always throttling my CPU even whem CPU temp low.

Took the VRM heatsink off.

*notice the stock thermal pad misses two mosfets at the end. (Asrock obviously just cut it too short)
*





Taking opportunity to replace pads.!! [/quote]

Wauw, that's really bad. What pads are you going to use?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Omg lol.
> 
> Wow. U ever attempted to delid one?
> 
> Also i just discovered why my VRM was always throttling my CPU even whem CPU temp low.
> 
> Took the VRM heatsink off.
> 
> *notice the stock thermal pad misses two mosfets at the end. (Asrock obviously just cut it too short)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking opportunity to replace pads.!!


AsRock is notorious for pulling stunts like that.


----------



## SLOWION

My first and last Vishera build using an FX-8370














I wanted to get some baseline numbers before the launch of Ryzen so I can compare the two platforms (I know it's not exactly apples to apples but eh)


----------



## SuperZan

Cheers, that was an interesting watch. I'll be looking forward to the follow-up.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Also i just discovered why my VRM was always throttling my CPU even whem CPU temp low.
> 
> Took the VRM heatsink off.
> 
> *notice the stock thermal pad misses two mosfets at the end. (Asrock obviously just cut it too short)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking opportunity to replace pads.!!


Wauw, that's really bad. What pads are you going to use?[/quote]

Sorry if my posts aren't looking right btw I'm using my galaxy smart phone to get on here just now lol.

Just replaced it with cheap 3 w/mk pads i grabbed off ebay.

Got a big 20 x 20 cm 1mm for like 3 bux and 1 bux shipping.

They worked wonders on my GPU so just lucky i had some left over ;-)


----------



## NonXistant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> My first and last Vishera build using an FX-8370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get some baseline numbers before the launch of Ryzen so I can compare the two platforms (I know it's not exactly apples to apples but eh)


Nice vid... just one thing did you really forget thermalpaste with the assembly?


----------



## mus1mus

The stock heatsink has it's own TIM prepasted.

Nice video nonetheless.


----------



## nrpeyton

My first ever Extreme Cooling picture (ever) ;-)



Can't seem to get that CPU temp below -54c though.

I'm just about to see how much extra core I can get out of her now.

Not got my hopes up.

Asrock board has me limited to 1.7v (or 1.55v + 150mv offset that the BIOS allows me to add this offset)


----------



## mus1mus

CPU temp reading may be due to several factors we mentioned to you before.

Get a temp probe that can go lower.

1.7 will also take to farther than you used to get.

Lesson, pick a sub--zero certified board.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> CPU temp reading may be due to several factors we mentioned to you before.
> 
> Get a temp probe that can go lower.
> 
> 1.7 will also take to farther than you used to get.
> 
> Lesson, pick a sub--zero certified board.


You're right of course,

but this board is 3 years old and Its been my daily-PC for 3 years too.

figured I'd have some fun with it before I upgrade to zen.

When I first bought the system (including this mobo) I barely even knew overclocking existed lol (well not really, but u know what I mean)... > 

i've not broken anything, which means i've insulated properly etc so I've still learnt something and enjoying the experience (which is the main thing)

seeing that pot bubble away ontop of my PC for the first time is nice ;-)

most of the general population will never have seen something like this before (you know what i mean)? lol









my ZEN board will definteily be sub-zero certified


----------



## mus1mus

that's the best part of the hobby.









Did you test if the chip was able to clock better on the pot than your chilled loop? FX reacts to temps as well as Voltage. so yeah.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the best part of the hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you test if the chip was able to clock better on the pot than your chilled loop? FX reacts to temps as well as Voltage. so yeah.


yeah much better, most I could get on the chilled loop was 5300 MHZ (and it was very unstable).

I'm at 5600 MHZ now and no signs of instability yet (so I've not finished pushing her) ;-)

I just also broke the world record for the highest frequency ever recorded on an ASROCK 990FX KILLER mobo.  (highest is 5500 MHZ on hwbot) ;-)









I'm able to get a CPU temp reading using ASROCK's "F-STREAMING" utility in windows. (don't know how accurate it is)
reporting:
-55c CPU. (nothing in HWINFO64 reading has vanished completely -- not even seeing a "zero".
-56c mobo temp in F STEAMING (but +27c in hwinfo64) which is strange.

Edit: OMG 5829 MHZ (and aida64 didn't even crash the computer)


----------



## mus1mus

Nice!

Join that comp I linked you before.









And join Team overclock.net


----------



## nrpeyton

Will do.
Its bed time now.
6:33am lol.

Av wrapped the dice back up in the box it came in, and placed in freezer. (With boost buttom enabled on freezer) to force continued running.

Hopefully there'll be enough left in 6 hours for another session.

Got 10kg but its probably been 36 hours since they dispatched it now.

Fingers crossed. Cant really afford another crate

Its expensive in the U.k.
One company wanted to charge me £84. (Thats about 100 U.S)

Anyway managed to find it somewhere else for 55 then negotiated them down to £35 shipped. (10kg 10mm - 16mm pellets) but thats still about 48 u.s.

What u guys paying over there?


----------



## SuperZan

IIRC from my time at college, one can purchase dry ice rather cheaply in US supermarkets. I faintly remember buying some with the roommates for a party but it being college I cannot recall the price with any precision.

Ah, here we are: http://www.wikihow.com/Buy-Dry-Ice

I haven't searched for any since but I know it's much more difficult here than it was there. Maybe you could get a friendly butcher to part you out a bit on the cheap?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Will do.
> Its bed time now.
> 6:33am lol.
> 
> Av wrapped the dice back up in the box it came in, and placed in freezer. (With boost buttom enabled on freezer) to force continued running.
> 
> Hopefully there'll be enough left in 6 hours for another session.
> 
> Got 10kg but its probably been 36 hours since they dispatched it now.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Cant really afford another crate
> 
> Its expensive in the U.k.
> One company wanted to charge me £84. (Thats about 100 U.S)
> 
> Anyway managed to find it somewhere else for 55 then negotiated them down to £35 shipped. (10kg 10mm - 16mm pellets) but thats still about 48 u.s.
> 
> What u guys paying over there?


for 10kg here it's 124 AUD which is 95.47 USD or 76.44 GBP

https://www.boc.com.au/shop/en/au/gases/dry-ice/dry-ice-pellets-by-the-kg

Been eyeing it off for a while now but it's taken a back seat due to me needing fund for Ryzen


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Get mine at the local Walmart. 1.24 a pound. Usually get about 10 lbs to bench one cpu.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NonXistant*
> 
> Nice vid... just one thing did you really forget thermalpaste with the assembly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The stock heatsink has it's own TIM prepasted.
> 
> Nice video nonetheless.


yeah that ^^^^









and thanks!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

You guys might be interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1623472/wccf-amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpu-z-benchmark


----------



## CTLz79

Just built my new system with a 8350 Black Edition.
Still on Air Cooling until I can get a Water Cooler.

http://valid.x86.fr/h34k09


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You guys might be interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1623472/wccf-amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpu-z-benchmark


0.3VID?

Shetballs! This must be the result of their UARC. Pretty impressive! Now, we wait for OC results.


----------



## strike105x

I got a question to ask, if you OC on a mobo with vrm's that aren't meant for overclocking but do not touch the voltages (in the sense you keep it at stock), Does it still become a problem ?


----------



## Mega Man

Depends, many mobos really can't handle these chips at stock


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Depends, many mobos really can't handle these chips at stock


I admit this is not really about an FX but there are similar cases with FX CPU's, so keeping it on topic for instance an FX 8300 or 8320e can go with a 4+1 power phase design at stock without throttling the VRM's (i know its not recommended but this is an what if scenario, for instance let's say you have been running it for a 2-3 years with a GA-970A-DS3 or DS3P, or an Asus M5A78), but what if you keep that stock voltage and increase the frequency ?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I admit this is not really about an FX but there are similar cases with FX CPU's, so keeping it on topic for instance an FX 8300 or 8320e can go with a 4+1 power phase design at stock without throttling the VRM's (i know its not recommended but this is an what if scenario, for instance let's say you have been running it for a 2-3 years with a GA-970A-DS3 or DS3P, or an Asus M5A78), but what if you keep that stock voltage and increase the frequency ?
> 
> 
> 
> you should be fine.
> your amp draw may increase, but on quality 4+1 phase boards they should be able to handle it , afaik those boards mentioned are ok, but i will say i am not all of too familiar with them
Click to expand...

Thank you, your answer made me realize i asked the wrong question from the start, what i should have asked was if overclocking but keeping the voltage the same, would it affects the VRM in any way. So AMP draw increase is pretty much it right ?


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I got a question to ask, if you OC on a mobo with vrm's that aren't meant for overclocking but do not touch the voltages (in the sense you keep it at stock), Does it still become a problem ?


100% it comes down to what you are doing.

I have an old low-mid range ASROCK 990FX Killer motherboard.

It has limited overclocking faculties in BIOS (i.e. no Load Line Calibration or Switching Period). *Just the basics* (multipliers, BUS, voltages & power saving features then the usual USB/Drive & boot options.

It's an 8+2 phase VRM, but uses doublers (so if you were comparing the QUALITY to something like an EVGA CLASSIFIED VRM) it's probably only equvilant to a 4-PHASE due to the doublers. (Okay not exactly, the doublers obviously help but its still not 8 true phases -- get the picture)?  lol

Doesn't even allow "CPU voltage" above 1.55v (okay.... there *IS* an option to add a fixed "offset" of 50-150mv). *So altogether total = 1.7v max on my board*. <---- _which by the way it never even manages, most ever reported in Windows - 1.672v._

Anyway more importantly:

If you're CPU's overclocked to 5.0GHZ (from 4.0 GHZ). But you spend most of your time on the internet / watching videos/ office work / research / ******* about, then your CPU isn't going to be drawing much power. So the VRM's won't need to do much work. This is MORE relevant if you have power saving features enabled (in BIOS). For instance my CPU is overclocked to 4.8GHZ 24/7 @ 1.55v.

But due to workload. ---> "AMD Power Saving Features" automatically reduce the CPU multiplier and apply lower voltages, when only minimal load on CPU..

So it spends most of its time at 1400 MHZ at between 0.96v & 1.128v.

*However* the micro-second I do something that requires more CPU utilization (anything above about 13% roughly) the multiplier kicks back up to 25x with 5 GHZ CPU frequency. For example opening a big file). Process might only take 0.5 seconds (so for 0.5 seconds) I still get full 5.0GHZ. But, suddenly drawing 300w for only 0.5s is *NOT* even going to be enough to heat the VRM up even 2c. lol.

*However* If I begin playing a CPU intensive game; then YES the VRM on a low-end motherboard would slowly heat up and within minutes the 'safety's' would kick in causing motherboard induced CPU throttling.
The answer to that is place a fan RIGHT ONTOP of the VRM heatsink -- attach it with a pit of putty if you have to, it doesn't really matter! lol
Just keep it cool and you'll be fine!

Likewise; if you're overclocking to the sky (you could even do 6.0 GHZ at insane voltage) on a ****ty VRM *but only for short benchmarks* A 2 minute, short synthetic benchmark will heat your VRM up, but it won't heat it so *SO FAST* that it causes any problems, and certainly not damage.

On the other hand, if you were overclocked at 5 GHZ+ at 1.55v ++ running prime95 (or some other power virus programme) for prolonged periods of time then *YES* you would most definitely reduce the life-span of your motherboard.

*One very last important thing to note: - r.e. overclocking*
More high quality phases on a mobo's VRM = smoother _(more stable)_ power delivery to CPU. Making it more stable at high overclocks. I.E. it will be able to handle the sudden spikes in power requirements. If that cpu doesn't get all the smooth power when it needs it, you could crash.

Hope this helps 

P.S.

If you want to get a rough idea of what your system is drawing in power (that can be a good indication of what your VRM's are dealing with) once you get used to the numbers. (on a watt meter you could buy that plugs into your wall like an adaptor for your computers plug).


----------



## nrpeyton

Anyone interested in seeing an entire block of ice between waterblock and GTX 1080 lol? (in the space in the middle between block & card) i.e. anywhere that's not making contact like padded areas with thermal pads, memory , vrm & core etc....?

I took a few videos of my DICE session too lol...

Only going to post them if anyone's actually bothered lol....?


----------



## mus1mus

Sureness!

Even a CPU-Z validation is okay for me.


----------



## Kryton

Some will use a fan to help blow the excess cold from such areas to avoid this freezing effect in these areas, at least I 'd have to guess nothing fried and that's good.








The idea is to catch it before the cold makes it to these areas by blowing the air upward towards the top of the pot or something like that, at least have it going in an upward direction away from your components.
The fan really doesn't have to be tilted "up" so much as away from things, simply tilting it upward a little and outward from the board itself does it. Even with that going on monitor if and how much condensation will appear and be ready to deal with it if it does.

Colder air sinks and it's coming from the pot because the pot is cooling the air surrounding it - You'll at least have somewhat of a downdraft effect coming from the opening at the top of the pot itself while the DICE is working.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sureness!
> 
> Even a CPU-Z validation is okay for me.


http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=motherboard_26778&cores=# <<<<< CPU-Z / HBOT[http://hwbot.org/submission/3461519_nick_peyton_cpu_frequency_fx_8350_5900_mhz <<<<

I can't turn my computer off (If I do i'll need to wait for my 1080 to thaw out before I use it again) *lol:*


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sureness!
> 
> Even a CPU-Z validation is okay for me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=motherboard_26778&cores=#
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3461519_nick_peyton_cpu_frequency_fx_8350_5900_mhz
> 
> I can't turn my computer off (If I do i'll need to wait for my 1080 to thaw out before I use it again) *lol:*
Click to expand...

Nice!

The backplate of that video card reminded me of the underside of the seats at the old theater down town lol.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> The backplate of that video card reminded me of the underside of the seats at the old theater down town lol.


haha I know what u mean, I left the back-plate off and just covered the back of PCB with eraser (except VRM side)

In cinebench 11.5 I got a result of 9.87 (on multicore).

Even an i7 6700k (at stock) is only scoring about 8.88.

Yet on 3dmark (physics score) i7 6700k (at stock) is still beating me by 3000 points.

I'm scoring about 10k overclocked to 5.8 GHZ... while the i7 6700k at stock 4.0 GHZ is scoring 13k.

Really don't understand why and its frustrating the hell out of me.

'CPU UserBenchmark" website also lists the I7 6700k as only having a 40% advantage on multicore performance.. (3dmark fully utilizes all cores).

A 5800 MHZ overclock ed FX-8350 is a 45% overclock. So shouldn't I be scoring the same as an i7 6700k when running my 8 core FX at that extreme overclock??










I mean c'mon to ****.. I'm running TWICE as many cores (in an app that fully utilises them) *AND* all of them are running at a 45% O/C at 5800 GHZ.

Surely to **** I should be beating an i7 at that level on 3dmark physics test!!?!


----------



## mus1mus

If you are talking about FireStrike, 10K is pretty easy to reach. 5.2 is enough for it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> The backplate of that video card reminded me of the underside of the seats at the old theater down town lol.
> 
> 
> 
> haha I know what u mean, I left the back-plate off and just covered the back of PCB with eraser (except VRM side)
> 
> In cinebench 11.5 I got a result of 9.87 (on multicore).
> 
> Even an i7 6700k (at stock) is only scoring about 8.88.
> 
> Yet on 3dmark (physics score) i7 6700k (at stock) is still beating me by 3000 points.
> 
> I'm scoring about 10k overclocked to 5.8 GHZ... while the i7 6700k at stock 4.0 GHZ is scoring 13k.
> 
> Really don't understand why and its frustrating the hell out of me.
> 
> 'CPU UserBenchmark" website also lists the I7 6700k as only having a 40% advantage on multicore performance.. (3dmark fully utilizes all cores).
> 
> A 5800 MHZ overclock ed FX-8350 is a 45% overclock. So shouldn't I be scoring the same as an i7 6700k when running my 8 core FX at that extreme overclock??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean c'mon to ****.. I'm running TWICE as many cores (in an app that fully utilises them) *AND* all of them are running at a 45% O/C at 5800 GHZ.
> 
> Surely to **** I should be beating an i7 at that level on 3dmark physics test!!?!
Click to expand...

FS gimps the crap out of the FX rigs. Shortly after release it was easy to hit 10k on physics but updates took 1000pts off of that on the fx platform. The combined score is where the real a$$hattery takes place however. I've seen where I score 2000 more on the physics test, have better scores on the graphics test and still managed to score about half what an i5 does on the combined...... giving me a poorer overall score.

This is an example of what kind of bs firestrike is


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> haha I know what u mean, I left the back-plate off and just covered the back of PCB with eraser (except VRM side)
> 
> In cinebench 11.5 I got a result of 9.87 (on multicore).
> 
> Even an i7 6700k (at stock) is only scoring about 8.88.
> 
> Yet on 3dmark (physics score) i7 6700k (at stock) is still beating me by 3000 points.
> 
> I'm scoring about 10k overclocked to 5.8 GHZ... while the i7 6700k at stock 4.0 GHZ is scoring 13k.
> 
> Really don't understand why and its frustrating the hell out of me.
> 
> 'CPU UserBenchmark" website also lists the I7 6700k as only having a 40% advantage on multicore performance.. (3dmark fully utilizes all cores).
> 
> A 5800 MHZ overclock ed FX-8350 is a 45% overclock. So shouldn't I be scoring the same as an i7 6700k when running my 8 core FX at that extreme overclock??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean c'mon to ****.. I'm running TWICE as many cores (in an app that fully utilises them) *AND* all of them are running at a 45% O/C at 5800 GHZ.
> 
> Surely to **** I should be beating an i7 at that level on 3dmark physics test!!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FS gimps the crap out of the FX rigs. Shortly after release it was easy to hit 10k on physics but updates took 1000pts off of that on the fx platform. The combined score is where the real a$$hattery takes place however. I've seen where I score 2000 more on the physics test, have better scores on the graphics test and still managed to score about half what an i5 does on the combined...... giving me a poorer overall score.
> 
> This is an example of what kind of bs firestrike is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Futuremark have stated that FX should be utilising all 8 cores in the combined test but due to way it was coded it never did, they said they could go back and fix it but it would invalidate *all* results done previously, They've also said this is one of the major reasons why Timespy doesn't have a combined test.

While I'm not happy about it I can understand why they don't want to repair the mistake, Firestrike is an older benchmark now (came out in 2013) so they are encouraging more and more people to use Time Spy.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FS gimps the crap out of the FX rigs. Shortly after release it was easy to hit 10k on physics but updates took 1000pts off of that on the fx platform. The combined score is where the real a$$hattery takes place however. I've seen where I score 2000 more on the physics test, have better scores on the graphics test and still managed to score about half what an i5 does on the combined...... giving me a poorer overall score.
> 
> This is an example of what kind of bs firestrike is


5.1 GHz FX with a Fury - 2255p - 10.49 fps
3.9 GHz PhII with a 270X - 2730p - 12.70 fps

...

Edit. 'Gimped' is putting it lightly. That's a quad core, I was testing HT 1200 vs 2160 on a lowly ECS board. That's the 1200 MHz score


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FS gimps the crap out of the FX rigs. Shortly after release it was easy to hit 10k on physics but updates took 1000pts off of that on the fx platform. The combined score is where the real a$$hattery takes place however. I've seen where I score 2000 more on the physics test, have better scores on the graphics test and still managed to score about half what an i5 does on the combined...... giving me a poorer overall score.
> 
> This is an example of what kind of bs firestrike is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Futuremark have stated that FX should be utilising all 8 cores in the combined test but due to way it was coded it never did, they said they could go back and fix it but it would invalidate *all* results done previously, They've also said this is one of the major reasons why Timespy doesn't have a combined test.
> 
> While I'm not happy about it I can understand why they don't want to repair the mistake, Firestrike is an older benchmark now (came out in 2013) so they are encouraging more and more people to use Time Spy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> 5.1 GHz FX with a Fury - 2255p - 10.49 fps
> 3.9 GHz PhII with a 270X - 2730p - 12.70 fps
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit. 'Gimped' is putting it lightly. That's a quad core, I was testing HT 1200 vs 2160 on a lowly ECS board. That's the 1200 MHz score


Ahh right I see... so... 3dmark *isn't* utilising all cores.

That is *VERY* interesting. Because the 'general consensus' over at the 1080 owners club (where I spend a lot more time than I probably should) lol.. is that more cores = better. i.e 3DMARK scales with cores.

That's why the big i7 6950's all score so much better; due to having more cores??

*Listen, I get what everyone has just said.*. (i am listening - but I'm one of these people who needs to over analyse everything)...
but I'm also more confused now....

How come i7 6 core CPUs are beating 4 core i7 CPU's then? (one guy I speak to, who recently upgarded) said he's "blowing the i7700k's out of the water"....!

There must be _"more to it"??_ *?*

What about the later firestrike tests, Extreme (1440p) and Ultra (4k)... do they suffer the same problem?

Also would you all agree then, that if I want to beat a stock i7 6700k & 1080 on my next DICE run (with my FX & 1080), I shold be running Timespy instead?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FS gimps the crap out of the FX rigs. Shortly after release it was easy to hit 10k on physics but updates took 1000pts off of that on the fx platform. The combined score is where the real a$$hattery takes place however. I've seen where I score 2000 more on the physics test, have better scores on the graphics test and still managed to score about half what an i5 does on the combined...... giving me a poorer overall score.
> 
> This is an example of what kind of bs firestrike is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Futuremark have stated that FX should be utilising all 8 cores in the combined test but due to way it was coded it never did, they said they could go back and fix it but it would invalidate *all* results done previously, They've also said this is one of the major reasons why Timespy doesn't have a combined test.
> 
> While I'm not happy about it I can understand why they don't want to repair the mistake, Firestrike is an older benchmark now (came out in 2013) so they are encouraging more and more people to use Time Spy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> 5.1 GHz FX with a Fury - 2255p - 10.49 fps
> 3.9 GHz PhII with a 270X - 2730p - 12.70 fps
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit. 'Gimped' is putting it lightly. That's a quad core, I was testing HT 1200 vs 2160 on a lowly ECS board. That's the 1200 MHz score
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh right I see... so... 3dmark *isn't* utilising all cores.
> 
> That is *VERY* interesting. Because the 'general consensus' over at the 1080 owners club (where I spend a lot more time than I probably should) lol.. is that more cores = better. i.e 3DMARK scales with cores.
> 
> That's why the big i7 6950's all score so much better; due to having more cores??
> 
> Listen, I get what everyone has just said.. it makes perfect sense... I'm not stupid.. but I'm also more confused.... How come i7 6 core CPUs are beating 4 core CPU's then? (one guy I speak to, who recently upgarded) said he's "blowing the i7700k's out of the water"....!
> 
> There must be _"more to it"??_ *?*
Click to expand...

Yes there is more to it,

The Physics test in Firestrike utilises "Logical Cores" which are all the cores and threads the CPU has (For an i5 6600k it's 4, FX-8350 it's 8, for a 5960x it's 16 and for a 6950x it's 20)

The combined test however utilises "Physical Cores" which are all the cores on the CPU (i5 6600k uses 4, and FX-8350 uses 4, a 5960x uses 8 and a 6950x uses 10)

Now you'll notice I said 4 cores for the FX right?

well because the FX CPUs use a CMT design it means that they share one FPU between 2 cores, this is how Firestrike determines how many cores the CPU has, when Futuremark designed Firestrike they weren't aware of those and it has only been brought to their attention in the past couple of years.

So now you know, it's not gimping or foul play, it's simply not coded with any of the Bulldozer derived CPUs in mind.

Whichever BD based CPU you use will only use half it's available cores in the combined test, it took me a little while to work out but I eventually did and took the news to futuremark, they didn't know about it till then and as I stated earlier, if they fixed it they would invalidate all results that have been made since the program was released.

EDIT: I'll explain orkins Phenom II results as well, core for core and clock for clock the Phenom II is faster than FX which is why you'll often see them being faster in combined.

Pretty much if you want to gauge FX performance, run 3DMark 11 or Time Spy, the latter is DX12 only.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FS gimps the crap out of the FX rigs. Shortly after release it was easy to hit 10k on physics but updates took 1000pts off of that on the fx platform. The combined score is where the real a$$hattery takes place however. I've seen where I score 2000 more on the physics test, have better scores on the graphics test and still managed to score about half what an i5 does on the combined...... giving me a poorer overall score.
> 
> This is an example of what kind of bs firestrike is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Futuremark have stated that FX should be utilising all 8 cores in the combined test but due to way it was coded it never did, they said they could go back and fix it but it would invalidate *all* results done previously, They've also said this is one of the major reasons why Timespy doesn't have a combined test.
> 
> While I'm not happy about it I can understand why they don't want to repair the mistake, Firestrike is an older benchmark now (came out in 2013) so they are encouraging more and more people to use Time Spy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> 5.1 GHz FX with a Fury - 2255p - 10.49 fps
> 3.9 GHz PhII with a 270X - 2730p - 12.70 fps
> 
> ...
> 
> Edit. 'Gimped' is putting it lightly. That's a quad core, I was testing HT 1200 vs 2160 on a lowly ECS board. That's the 1200 MHz score
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh right I see... so... 3dmark *isn't* utilising all cores.
> 
> That is *VERY* interesting. Because the 'general consensus' over at the 1080 owners club (where I spend a lot more time than I probably should) lol.. is that more cores = better. i.e 3DMARK scales with cores.
> 
> That's why the big i7 6950's all score so much better; due to having more cores??
> 
> Listen, I get what everyone has just said.. it makes perfect sense... I'm not stupid.. but I'm also more confused.... How come i7 6 core CPUs are beating 4 core CPU's then? (one guy I speak to, who recently upgarded) said he's "blowing the i7700k's out of the water"....!
> 
> There must be _"more to it"??_ *?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is more to it,
> 
> The Physics test in Firestrike utilises "Logical Cores" which are all the cores and threads the CPU has (For an i5 6600k it's 4, FX-8350 it's 8, for a 5960x it's 16 and for a 6950x it's 20)
> 
> The combined test however utilises "Physical Cores" which are all the cores on the CPU (i5 6600k uses 4, and FX-8350 uses 4, a 5960x uses 8 and a 6950x uses 10)
> 
> Now you'll notice I said 4 cores for the FX right?
> 
> well because the FX CPUs use a CMT design it means that they share one FPU between 2 cores, this is how Firestrike determines how many cores the CPU has, when Futuremark designed Firestrike they weren't aware of those and it has only been brought to their attention in the past couple of years.
> 
> So now you know, it's not gimping or foul play, it's simply not coded with any of the Bulldozer derived CPUs in mind.
> 
> Whichever BD based CPU you use will only use half it's available cores in the combined test, it took me a little while to work out but I eventually did and took the news to futuremark, they didn't know about it till then and as I stated earlier, if they fixed it they would invalidate all results that have been made since the program was released.
> 
> EDIT: I'll explain orkins Phenom II results as well, core for core and clock for clock the Phenom II is faster than FX which is why you'll often see them being faster in combined.
> 
> Pretty much if you want to gauge FX performance, run 3DMark 11 or Time Spy, the latter is DX12 only.
Click to expand...

I'm not doubting what you've been told by futuremark in the least, but firestrike came out in 2013 , FX dropped in oct of 2011.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Yes there is more to it,
> 
> The Physics test in Firestrike utilises "Logical Cores" which are all the cores and threads the CPU has (For an i5 6600k it's 4, FX-8350 it's 8, for a 5960x it's 16 and for a 6950x it's 20)
> 
> The combined test however utilises "Physical Cores" which are all the cores on the CPU (i5 6600k uses 4, and FX-8350 uses 4, a 5960x uses 8 and a 6950x uses 10)
> 
> Now you'll notice I said 4 cores for the FX right?
> 
> well because the FX CPUs use a CMT design it means that they share one FPU between 2 cores, this is how Firestrike determines how many cores the CPU has, when Futuremark designed Firestrike they weren't aware of those and it has only been brought to their attention in the past couple of years.
> 
> So now you know, it's not gimping or foul play, it's simply not coded with any of the Bulldozer derived CPUs in mind.
> 
> Whichever BD based CPU you use will only use half it's available cores in the combined test, it took me a little while to work out but I eventually did and took the news to futuremark, they didn't know about it till then and as I stated earlier, if they fixed it they would invalidate all results that have been made since the program was released.
> 
> EDIT: I'll explain orkins Phenom II results as well, core for core and clock for clock the Phenom II is faster than FX which is why you'll often see them being faster in combined.
> 
> Pretty much if you want to gauge FX performance, run 3DMark 11 or Time Spy, the latter is DX12 only.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting what you've been told by futuremark in the least, but firestrike came out in 2013 , FX dropped in oct of 2011.
Click to expand...

I've questioned that as well, Firestrike was already in development at that stage and no-one ever really tested BD on it, it worked and that's all that was to be said.

this thread was created in Oct 2012 and it wasn't until last year or so that I told everyone here how it worked (at least I think I was the first, no idea really).

Things can go undiscovered/unnoticed for a long time mate


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've questioned that as well, Firestrike was already in development at that stage and no-one ever really tested BD on it, it worked and that's all that was to be said.
> 
> this thread was created in Oct 2012 and it wasn't until last year or so that I told everyone here how it worked (at least I think I was the first, no idea really).
> 
> Things can go undiscovered/unnoticed for a long time mate


*Right thanks. Or a different way of looking at it (to confirm my understanding):*

So... if the i7 6700k was to *disable* hyper threading I would be scoring the same (with my 5800 MHZ overclock) _roughly?_

Or a different way of looking at it is:
_
FireSrike *only* utilises 1 thread per core. (regardless of how many threads your CPU has per core) Fire Strike will still only utilise one.

Multithreading (on i7's) makes 1 core appear as two cores.

So a 4-core i7 would be running 4 cores *+ 4 "virtual cores*" giving the same thread usage (8 threads).

Same 8 threads I'd be getting with my FX (due to Fire Srikie only using 1 thread on my 8 cores).(despite my FX having 2 available threads available per core).

So in effect, Firestrike Physics is only utilising HALF of my CPU's potential (in theory/approximately).

However due to single core performance being 70% faster on the i7 6700k..... I'd actually need a 70% overclock on my FX 8350 to score the same. (or 6800 MHZ approx. overclock).?

That sound right?

P.S.
if FireStrike had been coded to utilise both threads per core (instead of only usitilising 1 thread per core) I'd be blowing the i7 6700k out of the water with my overclock, or at least matching it?

Moreoever, this explains why games like The Witcher 3 don't benefit from an i7 6700k over an FX 8350. As the Witcher 3 is coded to utilise both threads on all 8 cores,. ?_


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've questioned that as well, Firestrike was already in development at that stage and no-one ever really tested BD on it, it worked and that's all that was to be said.
> 
> this thread was created in Oct 2012 and it wasn't until last year or so that I told everyone here how it worked (at least I think I was the first, no idea really).
> 
> Things can go undiscovered/unnoticed for a long time mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Right thanks. Or a different way of looking at it (to confirm my understanding):*
> 
> So... if the i7 6700k was to *disable* hyper threading I would be scoring the same (with my 5800 MHZ overclock) _roughly?_
> 
> Or a different way of looking at it is:
> _
> FS only utilises 1 thread per core.
> 
> Multithreading (on i7's) makes 1 core appear as two cores.
> 
> So an i7 would be running 4 cores + 4 "virtual cores" giving the same thread usage (8 threads).
> 
> However due to single core performance being 70% faster on the i7 6700k..... I'd actually need a 70% overclock on my FX 8350 to score the same. (or 6800 MHZ approx. overclock).?
> 
> That sound right?
> 
> P.S.
> if FireStrike had been coded to utilise both threads per core (instead of only utilising 1 thread per core) I'd be blowing the i7 6700k out of the water with my overclock, or at least matching it?_
Click to expand...

It's hard to say really because the only difference you'd be seeing is in the combined test, in that test alone you're using 4 cores, same as the 6700k, everywhere else all 8 cores are used.

hitting 6800Mhz on FS would be above DICE I'd say, you'd be wanting LN2 at that point.

I mean I've hit 10k Physics on a Skylake i5 so we've hit the point where Intel has twice the speed per core of an FX 8 core which is why Ryzen is a welcome addition to the market


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's hard to say really because the only difference you'd be seeing is in the combined test, in that test alone you're using 4 cores, same as the 6700k, everywhere else all 8 cores are used.
> 
> hitting 6800Mhz on FS would be above DICE I'd say, you'd be wanting LN2 at that point.
> 
> I mean I've hit 10k Physics on a Skylake i5 so we've hit the point where Intel has twice the speed per core of an FX 8 core which is why Ryzen is a welcome addition to the market


The highest overclock (CPU frequency I could get was 5900 MHz at 1.7v) (never really spent much time trying to see if lower voltages still allowed 5900 but I'd guess NOT

5900 wasn't stable though.

My highest *stable* was 5816MHZ at 1.7v. CPU socket temp was -55c.

Does that sound about right?

I was able to achieve a non-stable 5300 MHZ *without* sub-zero. _So only a 500/600 MHZ increase?_

What was also odd, is my socket temp never went below -56c / -57c.

Even when I set my multiplier at 4x (800MHZ) at 1.05v . Still couldn't get further down.

When I'm water-cooling, my CPU can sometimes match my water temp to within 5c (if I bring the PC out of sleep). And it'll stay there until I start doing anything intensive.

DRY ICE is -78c?

Checked my 'mount' by looking at thermal paste spread, on bottom of pot. Looked fine.

P.S:
I'm currently still cooling the CPU with the POT (can't be bothered putting it all back into the case and pulling everytthing apart). I've just got a fan pointing at the pot lol.


----------



## mus1mus

1. Again, going sub-zero and you should not base your temps off mobo or software readings.

2. One shouldn't need to be stable on sub-zero unless it's meant to run 24/7, which is not doable with DICE. You only need to be screen shot stable.


----------



## 1216

I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one


Yes U are right about that, something was there with him went wrong, look at my overall result that is greater than his, and I have a weaker result for graphics and same for physics at 4.8ghz , combined also higher

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8092089


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's hard to say really because the only difference you'd be seeing is in the combined test, in that test alone you're using 4 cores, same as the 6700k, everywhere else all 8 cores are used.
> 
> hitting 6800Mhz on FS would be above DICE I'd say, you'd be wanting LN2 at that point.
> 
> I mean I've hit 10k Physics on a Skylake i5 so we've hit the point where Intel has twice the speed per core of an FX 8 core which is why Ryzen is a welcome addition to the market


That's *IF* ZEN implements their own version of hyper-threading.

If they do, not only will see the 40% IPC uplift. But the "hyper-threading" equivalent that they implement should also further DOUBLE (in theory obviously but real world will be less)... but DOUBLE performance in 3dmark physics test.

So we should (in theory) with ZEN see a 40% increase to single-core performance *AND* full utilisation of all threads doubling performance even further...

So to summarise that: with the top range 8 core zen processor you're potentially going to see *up to* an *80% improvement in Firestrike scores.* (which would result in about an 18k score) which is.. I believe roughly what a single i7 6900k is achieving at stock, on Fire Strike Physics.

That would also explain why AMD used the 6900k for comparison at their special *live* Risen launch in December.

All seems to be making sense now


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> That's *IF* ZEN implements their own version of hyper-threading.


They're using their own implementation of SMT, which is what Intel uses to achieve hyperthreading.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> It's hard to say really because the only difference you'd be seeing is in the combined test, in that test alone you're using 4 cores, same as the 6700k, everywhere else all 8 cores are used.
> 
> hitting 6800Mhz on FS would be above DICE I'd say, you'd be wanting LN2 at that point.
> 
> I mean I've hit 10k Physics on a Skylake i5 so we've hit the point where Intel has twice the speed per core of an FX 8 core which is why Ryzen is a welcome addition to the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's *IF* ZEN implements their own version of hyper-threading.
> 
> If they do, not only will see the 40% IPC uplift. But the "hyper-threading" equivalent that they implement should also further DOUBLE (in theory obviously but real world will be less)... but DOUBLE performance in 3dmark physics test.
> 
> So we should (in theory) with ZEN see a 40% increase to single-core performance *AND* full utilisation of all threads doubling performance even further...
> 
> So to summarise that: with the top range 8 core zen processor you're potentially going to see *up to* an *80% improvement in Firestrike scores.* (which would result in about an 18k score) which is.. I believe roughly what a single i7 6900k is achieving at stock, on Fire Strike Physics.
> 
> That would also explain why AMD used the 6900k for comparison at their special *live* Risen launch in December.
> 
> All seems to be making sense now
Click to expand...

1. Ryzen will have SMT (Intel calls it Hyper Threading)

2. SMT doesn't work that way, it improves performance when used but it's not a 100% improvement, more like 20% or so per core from memory

3. Kinda covered that in 2

4. Firestrike Physics doesn't scale 100% with cores/threads but for an 8c/16t Ryzen clocked around 4.0 you're looking at 18k Physics yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> That's *IF* ZEN implements their own version of hyper-threading.
> 
> 
> 
> They're using their own implementation of SMT, which is what Intel uses to achieve hyperthreading.
Click to expand...

^ Yup


----------



## nrpeyton

Planning to do something nobody has done before on my next DICE experiment.

Using 'Diethyl Ether' instead of Acetone with my DICE.

Diethyl Ether has a lower boiling point (34.6c) compared to Acetone's (56c )

Also has a higher freezing point.

This results are a new lower temperature of 100 degrees C (when mixed) (or 99.9c if you work it out precisely.

*It's more flammable.* _So I'll obiously need to be careful... but I won't have enough in the pot to cause anything like an explosion (even if something did set it off)._

So more risk yes, but another -21.4c ;-)

Might be just enough to brek the 6000 MHZ milestone for on my FX

Alternatively; I could continue trying to persue the LN2 route (but with money being TIGHT and ZEN on the horizon _really_ I'm not sure).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1. Ryzen will have SMT (Intel calls it Hyper Threading)
> 
> 2. SMT doesn't work that way, it improves performance when used but it's not a 100% improvement, more like 20% or so per core from memory
> 
> 3. Kinda covered that in 2
> 
> 4. Firestrike Physics doesn't scale 100% with cores/threads but for an 8c/16t Ryzen clocked around 4.0 you're looking at 18k Physics yes.
> ^ Yup


So the top ZEN chip isn't expected to beat an i7 6900k on Firestrike?


----------



## nrpeyton

deleted


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> 1. Ryzen will have SMT (Intel calls it Hyper Threading)
> 
> 2. SMT doesn't work that way, it improves performance when used but it's not a 100% improvement, more like 20% or so per core from memory
> 
> 3. Kinda covered that in 2
> 
> 4. Firestrike Physics doesn't scale 100% with cores/threads but for an 8c/16t Ryzen clocked around 4.0 you're looking at 18k Physics yes.
> ^ Yup
> 
> 
> 
> So the top ZEN chip isn't expected to beat an i7 6900k on Firestrike?
Click to expand...

It might do, from what we've seen so far it's possible but we won't know for sure till the 28th


----------



## mus1mus

Good Cinebench numbers on the 1600X by the way. Pretty sure a lot of things will change in the coming year or two.


----------



## Alastair

Seeing some of the numbers posted by Ryzen has me wondering about upgrading. and here I was looking to upgrade at Zen+. But man. I wonder how much a X370 Asus Prime and the basic 8/16 ryzen will cost me. Oh and I need memory too.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Seeing some of the numbers posted by Ryzen has me wondering about upgrading. and here I was looking to upgrade at Zen+. But man. I wonder how much a X370 Asus Prime and the basic 8/16 ryzen will cost me. Oh and I need memory too.


There's something about the Prime that puts me off it, I'm unsure what though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good Cinebench numbers on the 1600X by the way. Pretty sure a lot of things will change in the coming year or two.


Cine numbers do look good, better than I was originally expecting for sure.

I just got told that the X370 Titanium isn't high end btw (Dead at launch was the term), same goes for the Crosshair VI Hero (Not enough lanes).


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Seeing some of the numbers posted by Ryzen has me wondering about upgrading. and here I was looking to upgrade at Zen+. But man. I wonder how much a X370 Asus Prime and the basic 8/16 ryzen will cost me. Oh and I need memory too.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something about the Prime that puts me off it, I'm unsure what though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good Cinebench numbers on the 1600X by the way. Pretty sure a lot of things will change in the coming year or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cine numbers do look good, better than I was originally expecting for sure.
> 
> I just got told that the X370 Titanium isn't high end btw (Dead at launch was the term), same goes for the Crosshair VI Hero (Not enough lanes).
Click to expand...

Im just looking for a motherboard that actually looks like a motherboard. Something with functional heatsinks and non of these huge chunks of metal. And something without these ghastly looking shroud things on the IO.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Seeing some of the numbers posted by Ryzen has me wondering about upgrading. and here I was looking to upgrade at Zen+. But man. I wonder how much a X370 Asus Prime and the basic 8/16 ryzen will cost me. Oh and I need memory too.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something about the Prime that puts me off it, I'm unsure what though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Good Cinebench numbers on the 1600X by the way. Pretty sure a lot of things will change in the coming year or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cine numbers do look good, better than I was originally expecting for sure.
> 
> I just got told that the X370 Titanium isn't high end btw (Dead at launch was the term), same goes for the Crosshair VI Hero (Not enough lanes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just looking for a motherboard that actually looks like a motherboard. Something with functional heatsinks and non of these huge chunks of metal. And something without these ghastly looking shroud things on the IO.
Click to expand...

Shrouds and LEDs are the way things are going, I can understand why some people don't like them but the majority do.

Shrouds can be removed and LEDs turned off, that's the way I'm looking at things


----------



## mus1mus

You'll be surprised how these shrouds cool the VRMs. My RVE only goes up to 50s when no airflow is present.









Otherwise, it's on low 40s.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one


lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
Click to expand...

Yay CPU overhead.....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
Click to expand...

lol yay firestrike bias!

EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?
Click to expand...

I'm an old man.... if it looks like stink , smells like stink....... it's probably ....... stink. lol

It's more of a case of hmm didn't account for that...... oh well it's just AMD









Put on the tinfoil had for just a moment.... if you had to come up with a way to make the more expensive i5's look like they perform better than an 8 core FX .... how would you best go about doing that? pretty much what FS does.....lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an old man.... if it looks like stink , smells like stink....... it's probably ....... stink. lol
> 
> It's more of a case of hmm didn't account for that...... oh well it's just AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the tinfoil had for just a moment.... if you had to come up with a way to make the more expensive i5's look like they perform better than an 8 core FX .... how would you best go about doing that? pretty much what FS does.....lol
Click to expand...

I understand what you're saying but I don't think this was the case, considering Skydiver, Ice Storm, Cloud Gate and Time Spy don't have the same issue?

The more expensive i5s did outperform the FX series in single threaded tasks, the FX series outperformed the i5 in multi threaded tasks, due to the way the BD arch was designed (which was so different from anything else) it operated in one portion of a 3 portion test with half the available cores (This is also a reason why Time Spy doesn't have a combined score btw).

It was something that Futuremark was unaware of until recently, with a new CPU arch due to launch very soon which is an improvement on FX in every way, shape and form I don't blame them for not feeling the need to recode the entire benchmark.

I know nothing I say will convince you otherwise but I'm not seeing foul play here, I'm simply seeing an issue that no-one reported to Futuremark and no-one bothered investigating.


----------



## hurricane28

I think because AMD and Intel uses different code paths and since Intel has a much higher maker share they went with Intel which is only logical IMO.

I don't like it, but that's the way how this game works unfortunately. This platform is end of life anyway so why bother? For now it works good for me and i don't particularly NEED to upgrade to RYZEN but i would be much happier when i am working in Sony Vegas or other heavy programs. That being said, i also need an extra SSD to export and work from otherwise there is not much of an difference.


----------



## 1216

No
FX-4350 and Fury Firestrike results


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an old man.... if it looks like stink , smells like stink....... it's probably ....... stink. lol
> 
> It's more of a case of hmm didn't account for that...... oh well it's just AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the tinfoil had for just a moment.... if you had to come up with a way to make the more expensive i5's look like they perform better than an 8 core FX .... how would you best go about doing that? pretty much what FS does.....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand what you're saying but I don't think this was the case, considering Skydiver, Ice Storm, Cloud Gate and Time Spy don't have the same issue?
> 
> The more expensive i5s did outperform the FX series in single threaded tasks, the FX series outperformed the i5 in multi threaded tasks, due to the way the BD arch was designed (which was so different from anything else) it operated in one portion of a 3 portion test with half the available cores (This is also a reason why Time Spy doesn't have a combined score btw).
> 
> It was something that Futuremark was unaware of until recently, with a new CPU arch due to launch very soon which is an improvement on FX in every way, shape and form I don't blame them for not feeling the need to recode the entire benchmark.
> 
> I know nothing I say will convince you otherwise but I'm not seeing foul play here, I'm simply seeing an issue that no-one reported to Futuremark and no-one bothered investigating.
Click to expand...

Ok so does it make any sense for what is essentially a "gaming" benchmark that came out in 2013 to have H/T account for more of a boost in scores than the actual cores of a Bulldozer ? The vast majority of games at the time they were coding firestrke had no use for H/T or in some cases it actually hurt performance vs a 4 core w/o ht. Most of those games will however perform better on an 8 core BD chip than a 4 core.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an old man.... if it looks like stink , smells like stink....... it's probably ....... stink. lol
> 
> It's more of a case of hmm didn't account for that...... oh well it's just AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the tinfoil had for just a moment.... if you had to come up with a way to make the more expensive i5's look like they perform better than an 8 core FX .... how would you best go about doing that? pretty much what FS does.....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand what you're saying but I don't think this was the case, considering Skydiver, Ice Storm, Cloud Gate and Time Spy don't have the same issue?
> 
> The more expensive i5s did outperform the FX series in single threaded tasks, the FX series outperformed the i5 in multi threaded tasks, due to the way the BD arch was designed (which was so different from anything else) it operated in one portion of a 3 portion test with half the available cores (This is also a reason why Time Spy doesn't have a combined score btw).
> 
> It was something that Futuremark was unaware of until recently, with a new CPU arch due to launch very soon which is an improvement on FX in every way, shape and form I don't blame them for not feeling the need to recode the entire benchmark.
> 
> I know nothing I say will convince you otherwise but I'm not seeing foul play here, I'm simply seeing an issue that no-one reported to Futuremark and no-one bothered investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so does it make any sense for what is essentially a "gaming" benchmark that came out in 2013 to have H/T account for more of a boost in scores than the actual cores of a Bulldozer ? The vast majority of games at the time they were coding firestrke had no use for H/T or in some cases it actually hurt performance vs a 4 core w/o ht. Most of those games will however perform better on an 8 core BD chip than a 4 core.
Click to expand...

Combined test doesn't use HT, it only affects the Physics Score.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an old man.... if it looks like stink , smells like stink....... it's probably ....... stink. lol
> 
> It's more of a case of hmm didn't account for that...... oh well it's just AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the tinfoil had for just a moment.... if you had to come up with a way to make the more expensive i5's look like they perform better than an 8 core FX .... how would you best go about doing that? pretty much what FS does.....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand what you're saying but I don't think this was the case, considering Skydiver, Ice Storm, Cloud Gate and Time Spy don't have the same issue?
> 
> The more expensive i5s did outperform the FX series in single threaded tasks, the FX series outperformed the i5 in multi threaded tasks, due to the way the BD arch was designed (which was so different from anything else) it operated in one portion of a 3 portion test with half the available cores (This is also a reason why Time Spy doesn't have a combined score btw).
> 
> It was something that Futuremark was unaware of until recently, with a new CPU arch due to launch very soon which is an improvement on FX in every way, shape and form I don't blame them for not feeling the need to recode the entire benchmark.
> 
> I know nothing I say will convince you otherwise but I'm not seeing foul play here, I'm simply seeing an issue that no-one reported to Futuremark and no-one bothered investigating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so does it make any sense for what is essentially a "gaming" benchmark that came out in 2013 to have H/T account for more of a boost in scores than the actual cores of a Bulldozer ? The vast majority of games at the time they were coding firestrke had no use for H/T or in some cases it actually hurt performance vs a 4 core w/o ht. Most of those games will however perform better on an 8 core BD chip than a 4 core.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Combined test doesn't use HT, it only affects the Physics Score.
Click to expand...

I realize that.

The smoking gun - lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is it logical that 3dmark 11 makes better use of cores than FS does?

There sure seems to be a conscious decision to make the change - why?





Average usage during the bench is about 75% for FS vs 93 % for 3d mark 11 ( skads of background stuff going on)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?
Click to expand...

whether or not it was intentional, if it was intel it affected, I think it would of been fixed


----------



## nrpeyton

Sorry to change the subject guys but am on here on my smartphone.

Think my pc is ****ed.

As i mentioned earlier (you all seen my video of my first ever DICE session yesterday).

Went really well. No problems.

PC was also running fine this morning. But due to no dry ice left (and my NEED to still use the computer) I continued to use it (exactly as it was set up for dice).

I basically left the pot ontop of the CPU and aimed two big fans at it (effectively turning it into a solid metal block of heatsink).

I wasnt doing anything intensive. I also had it under-volted to 1.225v at 4000 MHZ to help reduce heat so i could still use the PC without rebuilding my water loop.

(Temps at idle/browsing/forums with fan pointed at empty pot were between 45c - 55c. I also seen 63c for a few seconds (literally) while i was doing 30 second prime95 runs to find my lowest voltage for 4GHZ (stock).

Then SUDDENLY PC screen went black.

I initially thought i just needed to up to voltage again to maybe 1.25v and it was just a normal crash.

However I've tried everything now for 4hrs and given up.

She just WONT boot.

Tried two graphics cards
Same prob.

Note again that, i was running with CPU on air for 5 hrs this morning without issue. And my dice session ended before i went to sleep the night before that.

CPU never got more than 1.7v yesterday and ONLY while it was really cold.

What the hell could it be.?

Am so frustrated. :-(

And av not got a lot money either. Am already having to make big sacrafices elsewhere im life to keep this new hobby going lol.

*Edit* no lectures plz i knew it was a risk ans if it had went wrong last night id learnt from mistake and accepted ot humbly. But in the way av described it. Just doesnt seem right.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I looked at FS combined test scores for FX-4350 and FX-8350 ~5GHz. BOTH had higher scores than CssOrkinman's run, something must have gone wrong during that one
> 
> 
> 
> lemme guess..... those were with nvidia cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay CPU overhead.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol yay firestrike bias!
> 
> EDIT: I'd bet my left DNA replicating unit that if the combined test had gimped i7 scores it damn well would have been changed - lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't realise you made an edit, do you honestly think that Futuremark intentionally made all BD derived CPUs perform worse in 3DMark Firestrike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whether or not it was intentional, if it was intel it affected, I think it would of been fixed
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have made it out the door if that were the case, the howls you hear regarding passmark would have been placed directly upon it and that would be very bad for the bottom line.

Just to be clear, I'm not questioning sgt bilko's knowledge in the least, he's forgotten more about 3d benching than I'll ever know .

I'm just pointing out how suspicious it looks.

I'll have to throw the fury rig back together and do some more testing - by the look of the cpu usage in that last fs run, windows could be scheduling improperly. I tested that eons ago cm+cm vs core core core core - dont remember how it turned out and might be hard to find the pictures..lol


----------



## nrpeyton




----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*


You cooked it.


----------



## SuperZan

Well, it's a good thing the Ryzen Horizon is not far off I suppose.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a good thing the Ryzen Horizon is not far off I suppose.


How is that possible. The VRM was cold to the touch. So was NB
And CPU was -50.

All that black stuff around the socket is liquid electrical tape and remains of self-adhesive armaflex that doesnt pleal off cleanly lol.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's a good thing the Ryzen Horizon is not far off I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that possible. The VRM was cold to the touch. So was NB
> And CPU was -50.
> 
> All that black stuff around the socket is liquid electrical tape and remains of self-adhesive armaflex that doesnt pleal off cleanly lol.
Click to expand...

Condensation in the socket?


----------



## Mega Man

Looks like moisture damage to me, (you can see the mineral build up)

I am not trying to lecture,

But I think it is time for advice anyone doing extreme benching should of told you. But did not.

Never bench something you can not afford to replace. That is why most people buy old cpus at 20-25 each. To do what you are doing.

If you want to continue to use new (ish) CPUs I would suggest saving for a spare rig to use while the old is drying, and leave them drying for at least a day, now others may not agree but I am stating what I would do to not lose a rig.

If you don't want to do that, at the very least I would buy a nitrogen tank, regulator kit (the kit usually comes with a hose)and use 50-100psi to blow it off, that said there is a chance of static electricity to build. A data vac is another option but I don't know if that will have the same velocity as nitrogen esp with some if the attachments you can get...
Now none of this is cheap. But all I can do is reccomend for the future at this point.

Lastly I hope your board is ok But I would not bet on it let allow everything else (ram ect), sorry for your loss


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Never bench something you can not afford to replace.


All good advice but this is top of the list IMO.

I keep a bone-stock boring backup rig as well, because benching is never a sure thing when you start pushing limits.


----------



## nrpeyton

Thanks for advice and caring guys.

It was going strong until about 12 hours AFTER the DICE session.

So CPU was hot (just a fan blowing at the pot)

It seems odd how it worked perfectly for 12 hours after at normal defaults.

That black stuff, in picture... i think its actually liquid tape thats melted and got into the socket (12 hrs after the dice run). While hot.

I used a needle to pick a lot of it out.

PC booted after re rebuilding with EK cpu block etc.

Prime95 even ran flawlessly for 10 mins.

But then half hour *after* stable primr95? screen froze. (Just while idling/browsong Internet).
it won't turn on again, at all now.

(I was using a screw driver to short the 'panel' pins to boot, as 'power buttom wire' from case wouldn't reach.

I've tried both now. Screw driver, and connecting power buttom wire to panel pins
But NOTHING. Fans don't even start up now, nothing. I don't even hear a noise.

Sounds like the mobo rather than CPU? Would anyone agree ?


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like you didn't leave enough time to dry your board after a session.


----------



## Mega Man

No way to know. With that kind of damage to the cpu and the socket it could be both, one, or the other.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Thanks for advice and caring guys.
> 
> It was going strong until about 12 hours AFTER the DICE session.
> 
> So CPU was hot (just a fan blowing at the pot)
> 
> It seems odd how it worked perfectly for 12 hours after at normal defaults.
> 
> That black stuff, in picture... i think its actually liquid tape thats melted and got into the socket (12 hrs after the dice run). While hot.
> 
> I used a needle to pick a lot of it out.
> 
> PC booted after re rebuilding with EK cpu block etc.
> 
> Prime95 even ran flawlessly for 10 mins.
> 
> But then half hour *after* stable primr95? screen froze. (Just while idling/browsong Internet).
> it won't turn on again, at all now.
> 
> (I was using a screw driver to short the 'panel' pins to boot, as 'power buttom wire' from case wouldn't reach.
> 
> I've tried both now. Screw driver, and connecting power buttom wire to panel pins
> But NOTHING. Fans don't even start up now, nothing. I don't even hear a noise.
> 
> Sounds like the mobo rather than CPU? Would anyone agree ?


I agree with Mus, probably still had water kicking around somewhere. My advice is to pull off all the insulation, remove the battery and let it stand in a warm dry place for a day or two. Another method for faster drying is using a closed box with a hairdryer taped into one end and a vent hole in the other. That works quite well for drying boards. One other observation from your video you didn't have enough liquid in the pot. If you have the extension for the pot use it too. The liquid is what transfers the cold to the copper. You should have been able to pass 6 GHz using DICE so may assumption is it didn't get cold enough.


----------



## nrpeyton

Regarding not enough in pot. Ithat was only during the video i took at the very end after my dice ran out.

It was full rest of time.

I had the mobo in a fan assisted oven (with oven on its lowest setting) and oven door open. (While i watched and checked plastics werent getting too hot.

Prior to rebuilding.

Could using the screw driver on the pins for the front panel (power switch etc) have damaged something

If the CPU was damaged would the mobo still power up? I.e. fans and LED's on GPU.?


----------



## tashcz

As far as I know, all boards would "start" and the fans would power up and provide a "beep" code from the buzzer to tell you what the problem is.

Try disconnecting all unnecesary peripherals if you have them, like front USB and stuff. Also, rice (yes, the stuff you eat) could help you remove moisture. Try to put it in a woman stocking and put it on parts of your board where moisture could exist. Leave it for a day or two and see what happens.

You shouldn't put anything plastic in the oven.


----------



## Kryton

Yep - I'd let it dry out for a few days then repeat testing.

In addition to the above suggestions simply placing a small desktop/personal fan so it will blow onto the affected areas for the dryout period will help things along if you don't have anything else to use.
Letting it blow onto the board at it's low setting is enough to get it done and I'd let it sit that way for at least 2 days, maybe 3 before trying it again. As long as you don't have any real humidity in the air the fan will do what's needed of it.


----------



## nrpeyton

Just tried it again after leaving on radiator for a few hours.

System starts up every time now.
Gpu fans are spinning and getting hot.

Northbridge seems as hot as it always is.

But only "very slight" warmth from VRM and nothing on screen.

Watt meter also indicates everything is getting power except the CPU (its reading 97 watts full system).
My pummp is 37 watts. I guess the mobo would be the rest i (including PSU and rest of board).

I wonder if that liquid tape that got into the socket (in my picture few pages back) could be the cause.

Or either the mobo or CPU has gone.
Not knowing which, is the most frustrating part.

Id actually be quite pleased if it was just the CPU coz i new 8350 kind of excites me. (As mine has always been a poor overclocker).

Other than that the board *seems* completely dry.

The board never actually (to my knowledge even got wet).

Mind it was working perfect 12 hours after my dice session.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Regarding not enough in pot. Ithat was only during the video i took at the very end after my dice ran out.
> 
> It was full rest of time.
> 
> I had the mobo in a fan assisted oven (with oven on its lowest setting) and oven door open. (While i watched and checked plastics werent getting too hot.
> 
> Prior to rebuilding.
> *1*
> Could using the screw driver on the pins for the front panel (power switch etc) have damaged something
> *2*
> If the CPU was damaged would the mobo still power up? I.e. fans and LED's on GPU.?


As far as 1. No. I do it all the time, unless it g
Was done improperly (not saying you did) i have shorted them with all sorts of things...

2 maybe but maybe not. Many things could happen.


----------



## SuperZan

^ yep. DICE/LN2 play are risky in that they require meticulous care before, during, and after your bench runs. There are several guys in this thread who are really experienced in those sorts of runs who could tell you much more. *But...* from what I've read you prepared well, took the proper measures during the bench, but then left things to sit afterwards including running the chip with the pot as a sort of makeshift heat-sink. I can't speak with any certainty as to what potential damage may have occurred and I'm certainly not trying to lecture. Just pointing out that the post-run sequence of events introduced some variables that may not be standard for extreme benching runs.


----------



## tashcz

Have you done a BIOS flashback?
Have you cleaned everything with alcohol just in case?
Do you have a buzzer connected to the mobo and does it produce any beeps?


----------



## mus1mus

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-round-up-msi-gigabyte-asrock-asus-x370/


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-motherboard-round-up-msi-gigabyte-asrock-asus-x370/


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EkRqcmZqt-_Z1HzQ0-tkP1Blz0v6hrbyFQPbTQMyyWI


----------



## mus1mus

Any further data available?

VRM chips etc?


----------



## felix

Waiting for the first detailed Crosshair review...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any further data available?
> 
> VRM chips etc?


Sadly not, I know that the Crosshair is using TI NextFETs but that's all, I assume that they'd be the same vrms as the equivalent Z270 boards but that's a guess after all









This also popped up: http://archive.is/wh5HU

1537 cb in R15 for the 1700x while the 5960x gets 1318

FS Physics is 17916 for the 1700x and 16126 for the 5960x


----------



## felix

...and while i was planning to buy a new 4k monitor, a dilemma starts developing...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Sadly not, I know that the Crosshair is using TI NextFETs but that's all, I assume that they'd be the same vrms as the equivalent Z270 boards but that's a guess after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also popped up: http://archive.is/wh5HU
> 
> 1537 cb in R15 for the 1700x while the 5960x gets 1318
> 
> FS Physics is 17916 for the 1700x and 16126 for the 5960x


Yep, saw that. Pretty good numbers there.


----------



## hurricane28

Those scores seems too good to be true, i know Jim Keller engineered this but this is like night and day compared to our FX chips..

First see in order to believe.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Those scores seems too good to be true, i know Jim Keller engineered this but this is like night and day compared to our FX chips..
> 
> First see in order to believe.


Why is it hard to believe? IPC claims have been pretty consistent from benchmark to benchmark from the leaks that came out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Those scores seems too good to be true, i know Jim Keller engineered this but this is like night and day compared to our FX chips..
> 
> First see in order to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it hard to believe? IPC claims have been pretty consistent from benchmark to benchmark from the leaks that came out.
Click to expand...

^ Yup


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why is it hard to believe? IPC claims have been pretty consistent from benchmark to benchmark from the leaks that came out.


True, its more like unbelievable. I mean, AMD couldn't keep up with Intel for years now and all of a sudden its outperforming Intel even in the high segment? That is simply staggering if you ask me.
If these numbers are real it shows how an incredible engineer Jim Keller really is.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Why is it hard to believe? IPC claims have been pretty consistent from benchmark to benchmark from the leaks that came out.
> 
> 
> 
> True, its more like unbelievable. I mean, AMD couldn't keep up with Intel for years now and all of a sudden its outperforming Intel even in the high segment? That is simply staggering if you ask me.
> If these numbers are real it shows how an incredible engineer Jim Keller really is.
Click to expand...

Jim Keller is a god....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> ^ yep. DICE/LN2 play are risky in that they require meticulous care before, during, and after your bench runs. There are several guys in this thread who are really experienced in those sorts of runs who could tell you much more. _*But...*_ from what I've read you prepared well, took the proper measures during the bench, but then left things to sit afterwards including running the chip with the pot as a sort of makeshift heat-sink. I can't speak with any certainty as to what potential damage may have occurred and I'm certainly not trying to lecture. Just pointing out that the post-run sequence of events introduced some variables that may not be standard for extreme benching runs.


What he said^^^
Typically after a cold session, if time is not an issue I strip all the peripherals and battery. Since I use LN2 and going full pot there is a lot of ice build up. I have two choices here either heat it up with a torch or what I usually do is leave it overnight upside down. It'll sit on the pot quite stably. Stripping it down while frozen is not a good idea, first you could get frost bite and second you'll likely damage something. After a long session even my ram sticks are frozen into the slots. Once it's thawed I stripp all insulation/eraser off the board and leave it sit for a couple days minimum, to dry. If I need the board sooner I have things I can do but this is my typical procedure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any further data available?
> 
> VRM chips etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly not, I know that the Crosshair is using TI NextFETs but that's all, I assume that they'd be the same vrms as the equivalent Z270 boards but that's a guess after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also popped up: http://archive.is/wh5HU
> 
> 1537 cb in R15 for the 1700x while the 5960x gets 1318
> 
> FS Physics is 17916 for the 1700x and 16126 for the 5960x
Click to expand...

Damn, wish I could see it. Work says that site is forbidden.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> ^ yep. DICE/LN2 play are risky in that they require meticulous care before, during, and after your bench runs. There are several guys in this thread who are really experienced in those sorts of runs who could tell you much more. _*But...*_ from what I've read you prepared well, took the proper measures during the bench, but then left things to sit afterwards including running the chip with the pot as a sort of makeshift heat-sink. I can't speak with any certainty as to what potential damage may have occurred and I'm certainly not trying to lecture. Just pointing out that the post-run sequence of events introduced some variables that may not be standard for extreme benching runs.
> 
> 
> 
> What he said^^^
> Typically after a cold session, if time is not an issue I strip all the peripherals and battery. Since I use LN2 and going full pot there is a lot of ice build up. I have two choices here either heat it up with a torch or what I usually do is leave it overnight upside down. It'll sit on the pot quite stably. Stripping it down while frozen is not a good idea, first you could get frost bite and second you'll likely damage something. After a long session even my ram sticks are frozen into the slots. Once it's thawed I stripp all insulation/eraser off the board and leave it sit for a couple days minimum, to dry. If I need the board sooner I have things I can do but this is my typical procedure.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Any further data available?
> 
> VRM chips etc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly not, I know that the Crosshair is using TI NextFETs but that's all, I assume that they'd be the same vrms as the equivalent Z270 boards but that's a guess after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also popped up: http://archive.is/wh5HU
> 
> 1537 cb in R15 for the 1700x while the 5960x gets 1318
> 
> FS Physics is 17916 for the 1700x and 16126 for the 5960x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, wish I could see it. Work says that site is forbidden.
Click to expand...

I got ya covered!


----------



## Johan45

Thanks Sarge


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks Sarge


No worries mate


----------



## cssorkinman

Seems pretty good considering how awful the ram is.


----------



## Johan45

I just pulled this from HWBot for comparison it was 8 pack and Der8auer not sure why it's there but a fairly good comparison with the matching ram speed and 5960x at 3.8GHz . http://hwbot.org/submission/2680151_cinebench___r15_core_i7_5960x_1499_cb



EDIT: One thing I noticed is the naming and no "ES" marker in CPUz. Those are possibly retail samples. If so it should indicate relative performance for release CPUs


----------



## mus1mus

I hunch that, either the Cores are stronger or SMT is implemented better.

Cinebench doesn't really rely heavily on Memory Bandwidth from my experience with DDR4.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I just pulled this from HWBot for comparison it was 8 pack and Der8auer not sure why it's there but a fairly good comparison with the matching ram speed and 5960x at 3.8GHz . http://hwbot.org/submission/2680151_cinebench___r15_core_i7_5960x_1499_cb
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: One thing I noticed is the naming and no "ES" marker in CPUz. Those are possibly retail samples. If so it should indicate relative performance for release CPUs


From what I understand the CPUs that are in the hands of reviewers are final retail chips, the ES ones that were floating around Asia weren't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I hunch that, either the Cores are stronger or SMT is implemented better.
> 
> Cinebench doesn't really rely heavily on Memory Bandwidth from my experience with DDR4.


I've only done a little Cinebenching (geddit?) but mem speed isn't all that important on it, core speed, count and amount of cache matter most there









Seriously, check out SR APU numbers, no L3 cache really hurts them bad in that bench


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I hunch that, either the Cores are stronger or SMT is implemented better.
> 
> Cinebench doesn't really rely heavily on Memory Bandwidth from my experience with DDR4.


I see someone has been busy in the Challenger Series....
I've been trying to avoid that this year but it's tempting


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I hunch that, either the Cores are stronger or SMT is implemented better.
> 
> Cinebench doesn't really rely heavily on Memory Bandwidth from my experience with DDR4.
> 
> 
> 
> I see someone has been busy in the Challenger Series....
> I've been trying to avoid that this year but it's tempting
Click to expand...

I still don't have my FX chips back from the CC


----------



## Johan45

That was a couple of months ago... What's up with that Sarge


----------



## mus1mus

Cache clock is pretty low at 2133 BTW.









I haven't actually measured the effectiveness of Cache Density with Cinebench. Unlike in AIDA 64 that really favors the 8C/16T and up with 20MB total.









@Johan45
Sadly, I can't clock the chip the way I used to. Could be the supplementary 4pin EPS that is yet to be fixed.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That was a couple of months ago... What's up with that Sarge


I hope it didn't end up butchered.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That was a couple of months ago... What's up with that Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> I hope *they* didn't end up butchered.
Click to expand...

ftfy

There was alot of hardware that needed to be shipped back around the country after that ended, I shipped out 5 CPUs and a GPU for it myself haha.

should be on their way soon though, haven't really been bothered to check up on them as I've got my hands full with a 7700k and Z270 board atm.


----------



## mus1mus

You helped that much and still, didn't win.









How's your little Kaby?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You helped that much and still, didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your little Kaby?


Greece just had the better skills this year, massive props to them, they came out swinging and never looked back, I think we only won a couple of sub stages, we'll come back hard next year









Kaby is boring.....

http://valid.x86.fr/x46kbm

^ That was 15 mins after plugging it in, got it stable at 4.8, will work on 5.0 later but here's the kicker:



That was BF1 at 3440x1440 with Fury Crossfire, I WANT RYZEN!!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You helped that much and still, didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your little Kaby?
> 
> 
> 
> Greece just had the better skills this year, massive props to them, they came out swinging and never looked back, I think we only won a couple of sub stages, we'll come back hard next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby is boring.....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x46kbm
> 
> ^ That was 15 mins after plugging it in, got it stable at 4.8, will work on 5.0 later but here's the kicker:
> 
> 
> 
> That was BF1 at 3440x1440 with Fury Crossfire, I WANT RYZEN!!
Click to expand...

Nice lol

It must be taking some more cpu oomph to push those furys, I notice the cpu usage on my 4790k start to drop above 4.8ghz pushing the 290X in BF1.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cache clock is pretty low at 2133 BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't actually measured the effectiveness of Cache Density with Cinebench. Unlike in AIDA 64 that really favors the 8C/16T and up with 20MB total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Johan45
> Sadly, I can't clock the chip the way I used to. Could be the supplementary 4pin EPS that is yet to be fixed.


Yeah that would likely have something to do with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You helped that much and still, didn't win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's your little Kaby?
> 
> 
> 
> Greece just had the better skills this year, massive props to them, they came out swinging and never looked back, I think we only won a couple of sub stages, we'll come back hard next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby is boring.....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x46kbm
> 
> ^ That was 15 mins after plugging it in, got it stable at 4.8, will work on 5.0 later but here's the kicker:
> 
> 
> 
> That was BF1 at 3440x1440 with Fury Crossfire, I WANT RYZEN!!
Click to expand...

Kaby is boring..... just like Skylake/Devil's canyon/ haswell the list goes on he he.

I'm really hoping Ryzen has a bit more to it than raise the multi/volts and go


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Greece just had the better skills this year, massive props to them, they came out swinging and never looked back, I think we only won a couple of sub stages, we'll come back hard next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby is boring.....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x46kbm
> 
> ^ That was 15 mins after plugging it in, got it stable at 4.8, will work on 5.0 later but here's the kicker:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was BF1 at 3440x1440 with Fury Crossfire, I WANT RYZEN!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lol
> 
> It must be taking some more cpu oomph to push those furys, I notice the cpu usage on my 4790k start to drop above 4.8ghz pushing the 290X in BF1.
Click to expand...

It is, Crossfire with the Furies takes more than the 295x2 ever did.

doesn't help that BF1 is so well threaded (definitely not a bad thing), if games keep this up then the 6 Core Ryzen chips will fly off the shelves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Greece just had the better skills this year, massive props to them, they came out swinging and never looked back, I think we only won a couple of sub stages, we'll come back hard next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby is boring.....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x46kbm
> 
> ^ That was 15 mins after plugging it in, got it stable at 4.8, will work on 5.0 later but here's the kicker:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was BF1 at 3440x1440 with Fury Crossfire, I WANT RYZEN!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby is boring..... just like Skylake/Devil's canyon/ haswell the list goes on he he.
> 
> I'm really hoping Ryzen has a bit more to it than raise the multi/volts and go
Click to expand...

It really is, I had a little fun with Skylake but Kaby is just easier to clock, not really finding the challenge in it, I'm hoping Ryzen will be much more fun.

Personally I want to see how high I can get XFR to push


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Greece just had the better skills this year, massive props to them, they came out swinging and never looked back, I think we only won a couple of sub stages, we'll come back hard next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby is boring.....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x46kbm
> 
> ^ That was 15 mins after plugging it in, got it stable at 4.8, will work on 5.0 later but here's the kicker:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was BF1 at 3440x1440 with Fury Crossfire, I WANT RYZEN!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lol
> 
> It must be taking some more cpu oomph to push those furys, I notice the cpu usage on my 4790k start to drop above 4.8ghz pushing the 290X in BF1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is, Crossfire with the Furies takes more than the 295x2 ever did.
> 
> doesn't help that BF1 is so well threaded (definitely not a bad thing), if games keep this up then the 6 Core Ryzen chips will fly off the shelves.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Greece just had the better skills this year, massive props to them, they came out swinging and never looked back, I think we only won a couple of sub stages, we'll come back hard next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaby is boring.....
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x46kbm
> 
> ^ That was 15 mins after plugging it in, got it stable at 4.8, will work on 5.0 later but here's the kicker:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was BF1 at 3440x1440 with Fury Crossfire, I WANT RYZEN!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaby is boring..... just like Skylake/Devil's canyon/ haswell the list goes on he he.
> 
> I'm really hoping Ryzen has a bit more to it than raise the multi/volts and go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really is, I had a little fun with Skylake but Kaby is just easier to clock, not really finding the challenge in it, I'm hoping Ryzen will be much more fun.
> 
> Personally I want to see how high I can get XFR to push
Click to expand...

That could be a lot of fun


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Personally I want to see how high I can get XFR to push tongue.gif


Me too on the cold loop then LN2 see just what it has up it's sleeve


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I want to see how high I can get XFR to push tongue.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Me too on the cold loop then LN2 see just what it has up it's sleeve
Click to expand...

I'm wondering how many will do the same, since we have a semi confirmation of no CB, Ryzen looks to be a pretty popular clocker.

Except if you look at the HWBOT poll, kinda sad Asus won't have anything above the Hero at launch though


----------



## Johan45

That is pretty sad but true to form. Look at the APEX a full month or more before it was available for z270


----------



## Alastair

Guys an FX at 4.5 should not be a bottleneck for a 1060 in BF1 would it? At 1080P?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys an FX at 4.5 should not be a bottleneck for a 1060 in BF1 would it? At 1080P?


Assuming it's an 8 core FX , I'd think that any setting above low defaults would be fairly gpu bound.

Don't know if you can tell much by the usage on this video or not, but that was pushing a 780ti classified on default low graphic's settings.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys an FX at 4.5 should not be a bottleneck for a 1060 in BF1 would it? At 1080P?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it's an 8 core FX , I'd think that any setting above low defaults would be fairly gpu bound.
> 
> Don't know if you can tell much by the usage on this video or not, but that was pushing a 780ti classified on default low graphic's settings.
Click to expand...

well I'm trying to help someone out with an 8350. He managed to get it to 4.5GHz. But it is far from stable. Running an AS ROCK Kller on a 212 class cooler. 80ish socket high 60s core. Mismatched ram. Told him to reset to stock. Still having issues even at stock. I Suspect the mismatched ram. When gaming he cant max out his 1060. He is managing like 60-80% undergrad on the 1060. I suspect it's a combination of thermal throttling and missing matched ram,


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys an FX at 4.5 should not be a bottleneck for a 1060 in BF1 would it? At 1080P?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it's an 8 core FX , I'd think that any setting above low defaults would be fairly gpu bound.
> 
> Don't know if you can tell much by the usage on this video or not, but that was pushing a 780ti classified on default low graphic's settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I'm trying to help someone out with an 8350. He managed to get it to 4.5GHz. But it is far from stable. Running an AS ROCK Kller on a 212 class cooler. 80ish socket high 60s core. Mismatched ram. Told him to reset to stock. Still having issues even at stock. I Suspect the mismatched ram. When gaming he cant max out his 1060. He is managing like 60-80% undergrad on the 1060. I suspect it's a combination of thermal throttling and missing matched ram,
Click to expand...

Easy way to test, increase the res scaling in the game, no DSR needed









Jack it up to 150% to simulate 1440p.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys an FX at 4.5 should not be a bottleneck for a 1060 in BF1 would it? At 1080P?
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it's an 8 core FX , I'd think that any setting above low defaults would be fairly gpu bound.
> 
> Don't know if you can tell much by the usage on this video or not, but that was pushing a 780ti classified on default low graphic's settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I'm trying to help someone out with an 8350. He managed to get it to 4.5GHz. But it is far from stable. Running an AS ROCK Kller on a 212 class cooler. 80ish socket high 60s core. Mismatched ram. Told him to reset to stock. Still having issues even at stock. I Suspect the mismatched ram. When gaming he cant max out his 1060. He is managing like 60-80% undergrad on the 1060. I suspect it's a combination of thermal throttling and missing matched ram,
Click to expand...

Just for fun I down clocked the 780ti rig and gave 64 player conquest giants shadow a go.

Medium settings gpu usage was between 75 and 96 % averaged 94 fps


----------



## nrpeyton

Just took an AMD Phenom II X6 1035T (AM3) out an old broken DELL PC.

And BINGO! My PC/mobo has booted... I'm online!









prime95 stable too.. seems to be working flawlessly

So mobo looks good. However:

This leaves a few possibilities:

1. The 8350 overheated while I was using the 'pot' as a makeshift heat-sink (but never shut its self down/throttled)?

2. The 1.7v during my DICE session killed it (but still odd considering it worked for 12hrs afterwards)

3. The Phenom CPU has more redundant pins, and the Liquid Elec Tape only got into the 'unused' ones in socket.

-Anyone with more experience know if 1.7v would of killed a CPU at DICE temps? _(I know someone said my pot never looks full in the video I took at the end, but that was only at the end of the session after my DICE had ran out... I'd already decreased the voltage at that stage).
_
-I could also try to somehow clean the remaining liquid tape out of the cpu socket... but I don't want to risk damaging an obviously working mobo...? not sure about this one...

If I knew someone who owned an AM3+ mobo who could test the chip for me, that would be the easiest solution. But unforuntaly I don't.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Just took an AMD Phenom II X6 1035T (AM3) out an old broken DELL PC.
> 
> And BINGO! My PC/mobo has booted... I'm online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime95 stable too.. seems to be working flawlessly
> 
> So mobo looks good. However:
> 
> This leaves a few possibilities:
> 
> 1. The 8350 overheated while I was using the 'pot' as a makeshift heat-sink (but never shut its self down/throttled)?
> 
> 2. The 1.7v during my DICE session killed it (but still odd considering it worked for 12hrs afterwards)
> 
> 3. The Phenom CPU has more redundant pins, and the Liquid Elec Tape only got into the 'unused' ones in socket.
> 
> -Anyone with more experience know if 1.7v would of killed a CPU at DICE temps? _(I know someone said my pot never looks full in the video I took at the end, but that was only at the end of the session after my DICE had ran out... I'd already decreased the voltage at that stage).
> _
> -I could also try to somehow clean the remaining liquid tape out of the cpu socket... but I don't want to risk damaging an obviously working mobo...? not sure about this one...
> 
> If I knew someone who owned an AM3+ mobo who could test the chip for me, that would be the easiest solution. But unforuntaly I don't.


Personally, I still think if the chip is dead it was a short due to condensation/moisture. 1.7v should not kill the CPU. The CPU was working fine after the session. This goes the same for the LET/eraser. I do remember telling you that was a bad idea but I don't think it was the problem either. The board seems fine.


----------



## Alastair

That feeling when your memory settings are still stable after re doing your OC.


----------



## mus1mus

Very nice!


----------



## cssorkinman

I know better , but it's been a long wait already lol


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I know better , but it's been a long wait already lol


Nice one









CPUs are available here for pre-order but Motherboards aren't sadly so I'm holding off for a little longer


----------



## miklkit

800 bucks? How much is DDR4 ram these days?

I saw a chart a while back that showed the recommended thermal limits of Ryzen, and IRRC it showed the 1800x at 60C and the others at 72C. If that proves out I will be going for a 1700 or so with air cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I know better , but it's been a long wait already lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUs are available here for pre-order but Motherboards aren't sadly so I'm holding off for a little longer
Click to expand...

I watched the asus hero and asrock tachi sell out so I jumped on the Titanium - still looking for qvl info for the board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> 800 bucks? How much is DDR4 ram these days?
> 
> I saw a chart a while back that showed the recommenced thermal limits of Ryzen, and IRRC it showed the 1800x at 60C and the others at 72C. If that proves out I will be going for a 1700 or so with air cooling.


I think that's probably wise...... something tells me that the 1800X has a couple extra tricks up it's sleeve







. I was planning on having the 1800X on the custom loop at any rate but for those that aren't aware... it does NOT come packaged with a cooler .

I'm planning on going with 16 gb of geil or G-skill in the 3000 mhz range, if possible. The stuff getting more and more pricey every day... ryzen will probably spike demand too.


----------



## f1LL

gz @cssorkinman!







Can't wait to see your OC results.

I'm so tempted to do same, especially since AMD stockholders will pay for all of it, but I really want to know the differences in maximum achievable OCs between 1700 vs 1700X vs 1800X. In Germany that translates to 359€ vs 449€ vs 559€. That significant difference between 359€ and 559€ should really show in max OC to be worth it.

EDIT: Also, like @miklkit I would prefer to stay on air cooling. Them not shipping the Wraith with the 1700X or 1800X might be an indication of hot...? I hope not but I will contain myself and wait.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Personally, I still think if the chip is dead it was a short due to condensation/moisture. 1.7v should not kill the CPU. The CPU was working fine after the session. This goes the same for the LET/eraser. I do remember telling you that was a bad idea but I don't think it was the problem either. The board seems fine.


Doing some research by looking up previous pages/posts on this thread (and checking links) people provided trying to figure out where I went wrong with insulation.

(As the general consensus is that I've fried my 8350 due to condensation)

Luckily I remember I took pics of my insulation that I done (a picture at each step) so I could refer back later.

I'm glad I did now...









Here's the pics: (hoping someone can point out where I went wrong with insulation from my pics:

*after spraying LET*


*Adding Armaflex insulation*


filling in gaps between armaflex and edge of CPU *(is this where I went wrong/is there a better method)?*


*adding kitchen roll as extra precaution*


======
*bottom of pot before insulating it*

*
insulating bottom with armaflex & sealing edges with eraser*

=======

*pushing kitchen roll off IHS (while trying to dig it into the eraser at edges - to get a clean mount*) << _hope that makes sense_


*How it looked after removing the pot & tearing some kitchen roll away* _(edges of socket still looked pretty well sealed)?_ << this was *after* the dice session fnished


*Regarding the bottom of the board*; I covered everything within 6 inches of CPU socket with waterproof duct tape then sat the whole board, on top of a layer of Armaflex insulation.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> gz @cssorkinman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your OC results.
> 
> I'm so tempted to do same, especially since AMD stockholders will pay for all of it, but I really want to know the differences in maximum achievable OCs between 1700 vs 1700X vs 1800X. In Germany that translates to 359€ vs 449€ vs 559€. That significant difference between 359€ and 559€ should really show in max OC to be worth it.
> 
> EDIT: Also, like @miklkit I would prefer to stay on air cooling. Them not shipping the Wraith with the 1700X or 1800X might be an indication of hot...? I hope not but I will contain myself and wait.


Erk. If the X models turn out to be like the current 9xxx models then I will be avoiding them for sure for 24/7 use.


----------



## Johan45

@nrpeyton

Your biggest downfall was letting the pot warm up on the board while it was running, gravity did the rest would be my assumption. Even the best jobs aren't completely waterproof.

On a brighter note. Look what I found poking around the Gigabyte site. QVL for the X370 Gaming 5 in short certified for 2x8GB DDR4 3200

mb_memory_ga-ax370-Gaming51.pdf 122k .pdf file


----------



## AyyMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I know better , but it's been a long wait already lol


I wish I had $800 for stuff like that lol

I'm gonna keep my 8350 though, it's kind of required unless I get another hot CPU.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @nrpeyton
> 
> Your biggest downfall was letting the pot warm up on the board while it was running, gravity did the rest would be my assumption. Even the best jobs aren't completely waterproof.
> 
> On a brighter note. Look what I found poking around the Gigabyte site. QVL for the X370 Gaming 5 in short certified for 2x8GB DDR4 3200
> 
> mb_memory_ga-ax370-Gaming51.pdf 122k .pdf file


So no.1 lesson for next time is: as soon as my DICE runs out and session ends. Remove pot & strip everything & dry.

Just wanted to make sure. So I know where *not* to be complacent next time.

Many thanks 

Anyone from the U.K selling an their 8350/8370?

*Also wonders if a 9### would work in my board, I was running at those wattages with my 4.8GHZ 24/7 overclocks anyway so unless its 'blocked' by the BIOS on the 140w boards don't see why not.

asrock 990fx killer

I could even downclock it to 4GHZ and enjoy the lower voltages/power consumption for day-to-day use, but still have the extra overclockability/power if/when i needed it.*









Anyone ever tested that theory?

_Edit: They are elecrically compatible but require a BIOS downgrade (flashing to pre 1.4)._


----------



## bbowseroctacore

nrpeyton - i will warn you that updating to latest bios for the killer board removes support for 9series fx cpu's - have one here a mate ditched because he did the bios update with a 9370 installed - it comes up with "cpu unsupported" and wont load bios or windows - hope this helps


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Anyone from the U.K selling an their 8350/8370?
> 
> *Also wonders if a 9### would work in my board, I was running at those wattages with my 4.8GHZ 24/7 overclocks anyway so unless its 'blocked' by the BIOS on the 140w boards don't see why not.
> 
> asrock 990fx killer
> 
> I could even downclock it to 4GHZ and enjoy the lower voltages/power consumption for day-to-day use, but still have the extra overclockability/power if/when i needed it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever tested that theory?
> 
> Edit: They are elecrically compatible but require a BIOS downgrade (flashing to pre 1.4).


Haven't got any Vishy octa's left or I'd happily have parted one out to you for a bargain.

I'm all in on the Ryzen hype train, pre-ordered tickets and all. I'm normally not one to pre-order anything, but I feel AMD ought to be rewarded for working this launch in as un-Bulldozeresque a fashion as possible. Their choice benches are hand-picked, but much, much less cherry-picked than BD's were, and they actually let tech media verify the systems and settings themselves. My hype level is well over 9,000 at this point.


----------



## Johan45

Here's something I find a bit unsettling 5.1 GHz with 1.8+v on LN2 ryzen in cinebench R15 2449


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's something I find a bit unsettling 5.1 GHz with 1.8+v on LN2


Cinebench r 15 world record right there if the video wasn't a farce.

That's about what the 6900k will do too isn't it?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> So no.1 lesson for next time is: as soon as my DICE runs out and session ends. Remove pot & strip everything & dry.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure. So I know where *not* to be complacent next time.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Anyone from the U.K selling an their 8350/8370?
> 
> *Also wonders if a 9### would work in my board, I was running at those wattages with my 4.8GHZ 24/7 overclocks anyway so unless its 'blocked' by the BIOS on the 140w boards don't see why not.
> 
> asrock 990fx killer
> 
> I could even downclock it to 4GHZ and enjoy the lower voltages/power consumption for day-to-day use, but still have the extra overclockability/power if/when i needed it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever tested that theory?
> 
> _Edit: They are elecrically compatible but require a BIOS downgrade (flashing to pre 1.4)._


this is just a bad idea ive owned that board and its not meant for that power draw....i pushed mine and im suprised it didnt let out the magic smoke...if you were lucky and got a great clocking 8xxx series maybe you could sustain 5.0 but thats a golden chip scenario... that money would be better put in a motheboard to clock your current chip or a used combo


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's something I find a bit unsettling 5.1 GHz with 1.8+v on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench r 15 world record right there if the video wasn't a farce.
> 
> That's about what the 6900k will do too isn't it?
Click to expand...

Not a world record, not the fastest 8 core either, top 10 though









Assuming we're talking about the same pic anyways


----------



## mus1mus

This is the record. And nope, I doubt 6900Ks will reach this far.

They hold no proof really. 'cept for Evans talking about it.

I'm saying, teasers....


----------



## Johan45

The guy who posted it took it from a video and said the final score was 2449 which would be a WW even that 2363 is the highest for 8 cores at HWBot. for 5.1 GHz Here's the competition

5960x at 6.0 2445



6900K 5.1 2146 so it really is kicking some a$$


----------



## mus1mus

Just for fun.

TXM+290+8370E on Dual 480s.


----------



## nrpeyton

Just got my pre-order email about ZEN. (Which I have been planning on purchasing for ages).

Spent all night looking at motherboards and specs.

But I also really want a new FX for overclocking fun.

Decisions.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> The guy who posted it took it from a video and said the final score was 2449 which would be a WW even that 2363 is the highest for 8 cores at HWBot. for 5.1 GHz Here's the competition
> 
> 5960x at 6.0 2445
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6900K 5.1 2146 so it really is kicking some a$$
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good to know, I never got to see the video and tbh I haven't been looking but it does look like AMD really nailed the Multi-threading


----------



## Johan45

Did they ever even the result you posted puts Intel to shame clock for clock


----------



## mus1mus




----------



## FlailScHLAMP

and it starts.....

this will be an interesting few years. Little Jelly i'm not getting in on it right away.


----------



## Johan45

Thanks mus1mus. Anytime I tried to access it it was blocked


----------



## mus1mus

Time to use a proxy.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Thanks mus1mus. Anytime I tried to access it it was blocked


I actually feel more stupid for having watched it









Thanks Mus


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Time to use a proxy.


I think it was just the link I had from another forum. It was password/invite only








Wouldn't work here or at home.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Just got my pre-order email about ZEN. (Which I have been planning on purchasing for ages).
> 
> Spent all night looking at motherboards and specs.
> 
> But I also really want a new FX for overclocking fun.
> 
> Decisions.


I have a few 8 cores here,I'm willing to ship if the cost isn't prohibitive


----------



## cssorkinman

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207

I'm thinking these have samsung in them, and I see the 64 gb version is on the QVL for the X370 Titanium with 3200 mhz certified on 2 slots .

Are they a good choice for the Ryzen / Titanium?

Also looking for a fast OS drive - probably 240 GB or similar - I don't know alot about the newest options - M2 etc what would the experts suggest?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> I'm thinking these have samsung in them, and I see the 64 gb version is on the QVL for the X370 Titanium with 3200 mhz certified on 2 slots .
> 
> Are they a good choice for the Ryzen / Titanium?
> 
> Also looking for a fast OS drive - probably 240 GB or similar - I don't know alot about the newest options - M2 etc what would the experts suggest?


Samsung B-die iirc for those

Good cheap NVMe drive is the Intel 600p imo


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232207
> 
> I'm thinking these have samsung in them, and I see the 64 gb version is on the QVL for the X370 Titanium with 3200 mhz certified on 2 slots .
> 
> Are they a good choice for the Ryzen / Titanium?
> 
> Also looking for a fast OS drive - probably 240 GB or similar - I don't know alot about the newest options - M2 etc what would the experts suggest?


Don't know if I'd go for more that 2x8 to start with myself but the 3200 CL14 Samsung are great sticks. Here's a link to our mem guru showing what they can do in the right hands/board http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/779901-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL14-F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW

You can always add another set later if you're inclined the B die doesn't seem to matter what sticks from the same brand anyway will work together. I was messing with them on X99 last night. 2x8 set 3600 CL17 and 2x8 set 4266 CL 19 running quad at 3400 CL12. Still a WIP



EDIT: Aida reads CL13 cause I change timing in windows CPUz is correct


----------



## cssorkinman

I appreciate the replies,
Thanks!

Going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for the stuff to arrive. Sure hope that once it gets here there aren't any problems getting it up and running.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

A friend just bought these: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1682023239

Good deal









They'd look good on the Titanium or Hero imo


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the replies,
> Thanks!
> 
> Going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for the stuff to arrive. Sure hope that once it gets here there aren't any problems getting it up and running.


NP CSS, I found that 3200 quite impressive TBH Woomack validated it over 4500 and handles very tight timing easily


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the replies,
> Thanks!
> 
> Going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for the stuff to arrive. Sure hope that once it gets here there aren't any problems getting it up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> NP CSS, I found that 3200 quite impressive TBH Woomack validated it over 4500 and handles very tight timing easily
Click to expand...

I see rumors of the MSI Titanium running 4000+ so I'm hopeful ( or just setting myself up for disappointment - my memory tweaking skills are lacking )

EDIT:
@Sgt Bilko sorry that link didn't want to work for me, what were they?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the replies,
> Thanks!
> 
> Going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for the stuff to arrive. Sure hope that once it gets here there aren't any problems getting it up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> NP CSS, I found that 3200 quite impressive TBH Woomack validated it over 4500 and handles very tight timing easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see rumors of the MSI Titanium running 4000+ so I'm hopeful ( or just setting myself up for disappointment - my memory tweaking skills are lacking )
> 
> EDIT:
> @Sgt Bilko sorry that link didn't want to work for me, what were they?
Click to expand...

official support for the Titanium is 3200Mhz, the 4000Mhz was from WCCF (not sure where they got that from tbh)

This is the Kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232393&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-232-393-_-Product


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the replies,
> Thanks!
> 
> Going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for the stuff to arrive. Sure hope that once it gets here there aren't any problems getting it up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> NP CSS, I found that 3200 quite impressive TBH Woomack validated it over 4500 and handles very tight timing easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see rumors of the MSI Titanium running 4000+ so I'm hopeful ( or just setting myself up for disappointment - my memory tweaking skills are lacking )
> 
> EDIT:
> @Sgt Bilko sorry that link didn't want to work for me, what were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> official support for the Titanium is 3200Mhz, the 4000Mhz was from WCCF (not sure where they got that from tbh)
> 
> This is the Kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232393&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-232-393-_-Product
Click to expand...

I see it now , that link worked fine thank you. Are those sammies?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the replies,
> Thanks!
> 
> Going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for the stuff to arrive. Sure hope that once it gets here there aren't any problems getting it up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> NP CSS, I found that 3200 quite impressive TBH Woomack validated it over 4500 and handles very tight timing easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see rumors of the MSI Titanium running 4000+ so I'm hopeful ( or just setting myself up for disappointment - my memory tweaking skills are lacking )
> 
> EDIT:
> @Sgt Bilko sorry that link didn't want to work for me, what were they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> official support for the Titanium is 3200Mhz, the 4000Mhz was from WCCF (not sure where they got that from tbh)
> 
> This is the Kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232393&cm_re=ddr4-_-20-232-393-_-Product
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it now , that link worked fine thank you. Are those sammies?
Click to expand...

Yeah, E-Die or B-die, pretty sure it's the former, doesn't clock as well as B-die but it'll be enough for Ryzen.

afaik all G.Skill DDR4 (Ripjaws V and Trident Z) are Samsung ICs, if you got a 3600 kit then they are 100% B-Die but at 3200 they mix them with E-Die.

My Corsair Vengeance LEDs are E-Die I'm pretty sure, not too worried about that being an issue though as we won't be hitting the super high mem clocks like on Skylake/Kaby Lake.


----------



## Johan45

Personally I'd spring for the CL14, "B" die really outshines just about anything else out there.
Here's a review of those sticks from the same guy http://www.funkykit.com/reviews/memory/g-skill-trident-z-16gb-ddr4-3200-cl16-memory-kit-review/
At the end he says something about 3333 being good which leads me to believe samsung e even likely that it's Hynix which has issue with higher speeds and voltages takes a lot of the fun out of testing


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have a few 8 cores here,I'm willing to ship if the cost isn't prohibitive


*International Standard*
£10.75* (17.49 Australian Dollar)
5 to 7 working days

Max length: 35.3cm
Max width: 25cm
Max thickness: 2.5cm
Max weight: 750g

*AMD FX-8350 specifications*
*Weight:*
1.4oz / 38.3g (CPU) 1lb 5.3oz / 604.6g (box)

If it was going the other way (me to you) that's how much it would cost me (10 bux)... not sure what that would be at your end. Couldn't imagine much difference?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have a few 8 cores here,I'm willing to ship if the cost isn't prohibitive
> 
> 
> 
> *International Standard*
> £10.75* (17.49 Australian Dollar)
> 5 to 7 working days
> 
> Max length: 35.3cm
> Max width: 25cm
> Max thickness: 2.5cm
> Max weight: 750g
> 
> *AMD FX-8350 specifications*
> *Weight:*
> 1.4oz / 38.3g (CPU) 1lb 5.3oz / 604.6g (box)
> 
> If it was going the other way (me to you) that's how much it would cost me (10 bux)... not sure what that would be at your end. Couldn't imagine much difference?
Click to expand...

If you're interested then I'll find out. I have an 8350,8370 and possibly 9370. This should continue VIA PM though


----------



## mus1mus

Bump for DDR4 choices.

Just pick the 3200C14 TridentZ kit. You will never regret having one. I can validate a 3666 14-14-14 on X99 but it's over the platform capabilities. 3555 14-14-14 Stable.

I played with TridentZ 3200-16-18-18 and it's a crap. Can't pull down the timings. Same with the RipJawzV of the same trim.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Bump for DDR4 choices.
> 
> Just pick the 3200C14 TridentZ kit. You will never regret having one. I can validate a 3666 14-14-14 on X99 but it's over the platform capabilities. 3555 14-14-14 Stable.
> 
> I played with TridentZ 3200-16-18-18 and it's a crap. Can't pull down the timings. Same with the RipJawzV of the same trim.


I'm really glad to hear that. 2 sticks of CL14 TZ waiting for the CH6 to show up. ..which may be never knowing Amazon pre orders haha.


----------



## Johan45

From ASUS
Quote:


> I've decided to provide some recommendations on DDR4 limitations concerning AM4 currently.
> 
> As it stands the AMD code has restricted RAM tuning options which means many RAM kits at launch will not be compatible. This is the same for our competitors also.
> What we recommend is the following:
> If fully populating a system with 4 DIMMs (2DPC), use memory up to a max of 2400MHz.
> If using 1DPC (2 DIMMs) ensure they are installed in A2/B2 and use memory up to max of 3200MHz.
> 
> The indication I have received from HQ is that AMD has focused all their efforts on CPU performance so far and will release updated code in 1~2 months when we expect improved DDR4 compatibility and performance."
> 
> In short if filling all 4 DIMM's set your speed to 2400MHz and work up from there.
> If using 2 DIMM's put them in the A2/B2 slots and a max of 3200MHz should be possible.
> 
> In our testing only the Crosshair board achieved 3000-3200MHz, the others were in the 2400-2666MHz range.
> 
> BIOS updates will come!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> From ASUS
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to provide some recommendations on DDR4 limitations concerning AM4 currently.
> 
> As it stands the AMD code has restricted RAM tuning options which means many RAM kits at launch will not be compatible. This is the same for our competitors also.
> What we recommend is the following:
> If fully populating a system with 4 DIMMs (2DPC), use memory up to a max of 2400MHz.
> If using 1DPC (2 DIMMs) ensure they are installed in A2/B2 and use memory up to max of 3200MHz.
> 
> The indication I have received from HQ is that AMD has focused all their efforts on CPU performance so far and will release updated code in 1~2 months when we expect improved DDR4 compatibility and performance."
> 
> In short if filling all 4 DIMM's set your speed to 2400MHz and work up from there.
> If using 2 DIMM's put them in the A2/B2 slots and a max of 3200MHz should be possible.
> 
> In our testing only the Crosshair board achieved 3000-3200MHz, the others were in the 2400-2666MHz range.
> 
> BIOS updates will come!
Click to expand...

I read the same thing on OCUK

It's in line from what I've seen from most of the QVL lists


----------



## Johan45

Fingers crossed they don't gimp performance for ram compatibility. What I have seen so far clock for clock this thing is a monster


----------



## miklkit

OT but I ran into a problem with HWINFO64.

I was working on a system for someone else yesterday and installed HWINFO64 to monitor things. It's a Sabertooth, 8370, Phanteks 14PE, 290X kinda system currently at 4.6 ghz and 1.488 volts.

Anyway, he plugged into his 60" tv with a hdmi cable which gave it some gawdawful resolution like 4xxx X 2xxx. It ran well until suddenly HWINFO64 changed so that in the current, min, max, and average columns only the first digit showed and the rest were dots. Totally unusable. I looked around in it but did not find any way to fix this.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> OT but I ran into a problem with HWINFO64.
> 
> I was working on a system for someone else yesterday and installed HWINFO64 to monitor things. It's a Sabertooth, 8370, Phanteks 14PE, 290X kinda system currently at 4.6 ghz and 1.488 volts.
> 
> Anyway, he plugged into his 60" tv with a hdmi cable which gave it some gawdawful resolution like 4xxx X 2xxx. It ran well until suddenly HWINFO64 changed so that in the current, min, max, and average columns only the first digit showed and the rest were dots. Totally unusable. I looked around in it but did not find any way to fix this.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas?


Can you post a screenshot and what windows?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> OT but I ran into a problem with HWINFO64.
> 
> I was working on a system for someone else yesterday and installed HWINFO64 to monitor things. It's a Sabertooth, 8370, Phanteks 14PE, 290X kinda system currently at 4.6 ghz and 1.488 volts.
> 
> Anyway, he plugged into his 60" tv with a hdmi cable which gave it some gawdawful resolution like 4xxx X 2xxx. It ran well until suddenly HWINFO64 changed so that in the current, min, max, and average columns only the first digit showed and the rest were dots. Totally unusable. I looked around in it but did not find any way to fix this.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas?


did you accidentally slide the row smaller?


----------



## miklkit

Nope, I'm home now. It's win 10. For instance the core clock column read "4........" All the way down.

EDIT: I found out how to fix it by adjusting the width of the column titles. Now to get back there and fix it.


----------



## nrpeyton

*Back from the Dead?!?!*

Strangest thing just happened.

Anyone ever had a chip come back from the dead?

System would NOT boot with, what I thought was my *fried* FX-8350 after a Dry Ice session.

Swapping *another* chip in system *would* boot, FX-8350 back - no boot... several times (over several days). I even got deflated over it!

I chucked the 8350 away in an old mobo box somewhere (never even took any care, I literally *threw* it in (thinking it was definitely dead).

However today I made a silly mistake, was messing about and stupidly forgot I'd left my Water Chiller running (which I've modified to bypass Thermostat so it will continue to go subzero if left alone).

Anyway I came back to the machine and noticed the water temp indicator on Chiller at 1.2c

Jumped for the 'power off button'.

My old PHENOM X6 35T (I was using temporarily in board, I hadn't bothered insulating) as I had no plans to try to overclock it....

Anyway I quickly removed the PHENOM and sat it on a hot radiator. (just in case)

_...got bored waiting_ and for some reason (for life of my I *don't know why* but through my boredom I thought "hmm.. the 8350's been sitting for 4/5 days now.. *lets give it one last go*. _I knew it wasn't going to work!
_
*But it did.* *?*

System just booted. Can't believe it. Prime95 stable as we speak (not holding my breath).. only at 5 minutes...

Has this ever happened to anyone else? An RIP chip rises from the dead?

I wonder if it will still overclock the same. Will find out tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## bbowseroctacore

moisture or thermal paste on cpu pins will do that - give it a light brush over the pins with isopropyl alcohol and let it dry out for 24hrs - has brought plenty back from what i thought was cactus plenty of times


----------



## Johan45

That's good news for you peyton


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's good news for you peyton


Indeed.

Still prime95 stable (a day later).

I'd been shopping around for a new chip.

*So; instead:*









I've grabbed this: *ASRock 990FX Extreme9* (ASROCK's biggest flagship AM3+ board / *12+2 220w support*) _<<apparently all 12 phases are also *'true'* phases??_


Can't wait to see if claims about voltage/overclock stability on a bigger board is true.

I need 1.55v (1.5v +50mv offset) for 4.8GHZ prime95 stable (water). on my ASROCK 990FX Killer (8+2). _<< some reviews even claimed the Killer wasn't a *true* 8+2 and was more comparable to a 4+2/6+2.
_
I'm very eager to see if the bigger board helps achieve lower voltage for the same clock.

Not denying what anyone's said, but having the opportunity to *test myself 1st hand*, is *exciting.*

_P.S. my old board (killer) is fine, i'm just curious _


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's good news for you peyton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Still prime95 stable (a day later).
> 
> I'd been shopping around for a new chip.
> 
> *So; instead:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've grabbed this: *ASRock 990FX Extreme9* (ASROCK's biggest flagship AM3+ board / *12+2 220w support*) _<<apparently all 12 phases are also *'true'* phases??_
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see if claims about voltage/overclock stability on a bigger board is true.
> 
> I need 1.55v (1.5v +50mv offset) for 4.8GHZ prime95 stable (water). on my ASROCK 990FX Killer (8+2). _<< some reviews even claimed the Killer wasn't a *true* 8+2 and was more comparable to a 4+2/6+2.
> _
> I'm very eager to see if the bigger board helps achieve lower voltage for the same clock.
> 
> Not denying what anyone's said, but having the opportunity to *test myself 1st hand*, is *exciting.*
> 
> _P.S. my old board (killer) is fine, i'm just curious _
Click to expand...

Im sorry to be the bearer of bad news. But they are not true phases. It is not a true 12 phase design. It is a 6+1 doubler design. So yes it is true when the reviewers state it is more like a 6+1 board. Unfortunately as with the rest of ASROCKS rather lacking product stack the Extreme 9 falls short in m any areas. Quality control. Again miscut thermal pads, poorly flattened heatsink bases, thin flimsy PCB and the list goes on. The "FLAGSHIP" AsRock can not even out overclock my "baby" Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (6+2+2 phase). For 24/7 use, in capable hands, they max out around the 4.8Ghz region before they start cooking themselves. The M5A99FX is a 5GHz 24/7 capable board in capable hands. The Extreme 9 is not. When it comes to AMD it is best to avoid AS KAK.

In other news. Here is my FX @ her daily 4.95 vs. Ryzen 1800X. 1800X has basically double the multi-threaded and 36% faster on single thread against my FX @4.95.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Im sorry to be the bearer of bad news. But they are not true phases. It is not a true 12 phase design. It is a 6+1 doubler design. So yes it is true when the reviewers state it is more like a 6+1 board. Unfortunately as with the rest of ASROCKS rather lacking product stack the Extreme 9 falls short in m any areas. Quality control. Again miscut thermal pads, poorly flattened heatsink bases, thin flimsy PCB and the list goes on. The "FLAGSHIP" AsRock can not even out overclock my "baby" Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (6+2+2 phase). For 24/7 use, in capable hands, they max out around the 4.8Ghz region before they start cooking themselves. The M5A99FX is a 5GHz 24/7 capable board in capable hands. The Extreme 9 is not. When it comes to AMD it is best to avoid AS KAK.
> 
> In other news. Here is my FX @ her daily 4.95 vs. Ryzen 1800X. 1800X has basically double the multi-threaded and 36% faster on single thread against my FX @4.95.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I just looked your board up. It's 6+2+2. (What's the extra +2)? Also it's rated for CPU's at a max of 140w.

I got the Extreme 9 on Ebay (only 100 bux). Seen many other Ebay adverts for it advertised at over 400 bux (and 1 or 2 companies in the U.K still stocking it at 260+ bux.

Anyway I'm still going from a *fake 8+2* (4+1) to a *fake 12+2* (6+1). With 100w _more_ capability.


I agree with the short cut thermal pads (found that myself on my 990fx killer). So I'll be taking the heatsink off & checking.
I can also sand the heatsink if need be! I'll also be pointing fans at NB & VRM (as it states on ASROCK site).
If I can keep the VRM's nice and cool (or even *mod* it with VRM liquid cooling) they'll be capable of bigger amperage?

If I'm running an *effective* 6+2 (same as your board) and I do the DIY checks on heatsinks/pads I can't see a problem? (the max mem O/C rating on the Extreme 9 is also faster (allowing 2450 ddr3).?

Also.. surely using doublers doesn't effectively _in real terms_ *actually* HALF the capacity?. I see it would take a drop. But wouldn't it be more around the 50% mark, as opposed to 100% mark? So more effectively giving approx. 7/8 + 1.5 phases?

They're also claiming a 'denser/stronger' PCB for more humidity resistance. << I don't get that on the 990fx killer

*Worst case scenario is I've still got an extra 100w stability. ;-)*

My FX Killer was running cool at 4.8GHZ (as long as I used fans).

I'm going to try and look on the bright side, of this. Lol.









I did _look_ at the biggest ASUS am3+ (could only find 1 ASUS board claiming 220w support but there was nowhere listing it for less than 250 bux to the U.K. Not paying that on an outdated platform, lol.

Anyone know the difference between: Premium Gold Capacitor vs Nichicon 12K Platinum Caps?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's good news for you peyton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Still prime95 stable (a day later).
> 
> I'd been shopping around for a new chip.
> 
> *So; instead:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've grabbed this: *ASRock 990FX Extreme9* (ASROCK's biggest flagship AM3+ board / *12+2 220w support*) _<<apparently all 12 phases are also *'true'* phases??_
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see if claims about voltage/overclock stability on a bigger board is true.
> 
> I need 1.55v (1.5v +50mv offset) for 4.8GHZ prime95 stable (water). on my ASROCK 990FX Killer (8+2). _<< some reviews even claimed the Killer wasn't a *true* 8+2 and was more comparable to a 4+2/6+2.
> _
> I'm very eager to see if the bigger board helps achieve lower voltage for the same clock.
> 
> Not denying what anyone's said, but having the opportunity to *test myself 1st hand*, is *exciting.*
> 
> _P.S. my old board (killer) is fine, i'm just curious _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry to be the bearer of bad news. But they are not true phases. It is not a true 12 phase design. It is a 6+1 doubler design. So yes it is true when the reviewers state it is more like a 6+1 board. Unfortunately as with the rest of ASROCKS rather lacking product stack the Extreme 9 falls short in m any areas. Quality control. Again miscut thermal pads, poorly flattened heatsink bases, thin flimsy PCB and the list goes on. The "FLAGSHIP" AsRock can not even out overclock my "baby" Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (6+2+2 phase). For 24/7 use, in capable hands, they max out around the 4.8Ghz region before they start cooking themselves. The M5A99FX is a 5GHz 24/7 capable board in capable hands. The Extreme 9 is not. When it comes to AMD it is best to avoid AS KAK.
> 
> In other news. Here is my FX @ her daily 4.95 vs. Ryzen 1800X. 1800X has basically double the multi-threaded and 36% faster on single thread against my FX @4.95.
> ]
Click to expand...

Yours is little more efficient than mine at the moment.


----------



## tashcz

That much a difference?! Damn I get ~750pts for 4.75GHz with 2200MHz RAM.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> That much a difference?! Damn I get ~750pts for 4.75GHz with 2200MHz RAM.


Kill all back ground processes and set priority to real time.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yours is little more efficient than mine at the moment.


That's about what mine can do. 800 even.


----------



## nrpeyton

Done some decent research tonight, seems I've been dubbed by ASROCKS 12+2 phase claim (on their HIGHEST AM3+ board). Due to doublers, as someone pointed out to me, earlier.

While ASUS's (mid range board) has _extra_ phase for memory and an _extra_ phase for northbridge.
Explains why ASUS users are able to O/C their northbridge near 2800. And get 2600MHZ on DDR3.

*ASUS (a mid range *rated* 140w): 6 + 2 + 2*

so true phases:
6 - CPU
+
2 - NB
+
2 - mem

Then ASROCK' configuration (using doublers)

*ASROCK (their BEST am3+ *rated* 220w): 12 + 2*

*/\* Looks _better_ until you look deeper

Using a Dual Stacked Mosfet' still wins by +25%, as opposed to 2 traditional single mosfets

*ASROCK:* _(12+ 2 claim)_
CPU - (9 stacked) = 4.5 true phase (9 / 2 = 4.25) + 25% = 5.625 phases
NB: (3 stacked) = 1.5 true phases (3 / 1.5 = 2 ) + 25% = 2.5 phases
Mem: (2 stacked) = 1 true phase (1 / 2 = 1) + 25% =1.25

So ASRock *TOP* AM+3 boards effective phases (comparable to ASUS mid-range) =

CPU - 5.625 phases (effective)
+
NB 2.5 phases (effective)
+
MEM 1.25 phases (effective)

BUT - doubt different mosfets can cross difference designated voltage plains..
Thus it more likely looks more something like this?

Phases halved then 25% efficiency added back on:
CPU -5 phase = 6.25 phases
+
NrB 1 phase = 1.25 phases
+
Mem 1 phase = 1.25 phase


Reviews also show comparable O/C'ing performance on core.
But ASUS is wayy ahead with NB & mem O/C'ing performance.

Whats strange though; is the highest ever HWBOT recorded CPU frequency::

-on the mid-range ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 is only 5317 MHZ.
while
-ASROCK's Extreme9 is 8426 MHZ


----------



## SuperZan

It's a good topic to get your feet wet. I'm no expert by any means, but reading up on MOSFET/capacitor/choke quality, phase designs, etc. can really help you to make better decisions that aren't beholden to adverts or individuals who may have their own biases.

In terms of phases, it's good to know that doublers are a thing. They're not always the devil, but on a platform like Vishera where we expect a lot of action in the MOSFETS you'll see that there's a reason why the same few boards come up time and again. Asrock likes to use thin PCB and loads of doubled-phase designs to save money. A key thing to know is that the motherboard PCB does a good deal of MOSFET cooling. That's been fine with their Intel boards because, for the most part, Intel parts haven't placed the same kinds of demands on the VRM components. However, a less sturdy board combined with a less-capable phase design can place a hard limit on Vishera overclocking earlier than on a board like the CVFZ.

Also, when looking at phases, recognise that anything beyond eight is certainly going to involve doubling (at least, I'm not aware of any modern consumer desktop boards running more than eight 'true' phases). With a well-implemented phase design and quality components, doubling can be just fine. If corners are cut, then it's more likely that the doubling will be done to shore up perceived marketing weakness versus competitors rather than trying to improve power-provision quality or anything like that.

Again, no expert so don't take it as gospel, but these are just some generalities from experience and you can read far more on the topic from much more knowledgeable sources to further edify yourself.


----------



## tashcz

Its probably just ln2 vs water, nothing else.


----------



## hurricane28

This is my Cinebench score:



Not too shabby if you ask me.

When i set the affinity to real time my PC freezes and i have to push reset button for some reason.. Which really help scores is to use timer resolution tool which set the timer lower so the CPU gets more data.
It can be downloaded here for someone who wants to test this: https://cms.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/

It did a wonderful job in Crysis 3 where the CPU is the bottleneck.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Whats strange though; is the highest ever HWBOT recorded CPU frequency::
> 
> -on the mid-range ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 is only 5317 MHZ.
> while
> -ASROCK's Extreme9 is 8426 MHZ


haha... holy, was that was mine? http://valid.canardpc.com/7vwn4x









and it was done on a first gen Corsair h100, with a fx8320 (seriously low bleed chip too, I knew that was a great chip when I was prime stable on STOCK vcore overclocked to 4.6ghz)

Sweet. That was a great chip/motherboard.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Whats strange though; is the highest ever HWBOT recorded CPU frequency::
> 
> -on the mid-range ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 is only 5317 MHZ.
> while
> -ASROCK's Extreme9 is 8426 MHZ


As TASHCZ stated below The ASUS 5317 was done without any exotic cooling while the 8426 was done with liquid nitrogen.


----------



## mus1mus

Looks like we will be looking at Ryzen OC potential around 4.5GHz.

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-processors-overclock-frequency-bundles/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Reviews also show comparable O/C'ing performance on core.
> But ASUS is wayy ahead with NB & mem O/C'ing performance.
> 
> Whats strange though; is the highest ever HWBOT recorded CPU frequency::
> 
> -on the mid-range ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0 is only 5317 MHZ.
> while
> -ASROCK's Extreme9 is 8426 MHZ


I think most of the people that own the M5A99X EVO/ M5A99FX PRO don't run LN2. I can tell you that MY HIGHEST validation on normal water on the M5A99FX PRO was 5.6GHz.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looks like we will be looking at Ryzen OC potential around 4.5GHz.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-processors-overclock-frequency-bundles/


I'm really starting to think these guys are stalking me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just help me Sgt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as it looks like I'm sold on Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well you (and everyone else here) may find this interesting:
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/overclocked-bundles/all
> 
> First up: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1700-asus-b350-plus-8gb-corsair-ddr4-bequiet-dark-rock
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1700 Processor. The *R7 1700* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3GHz to 3.8GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a be quiet! Dark Rock air cooler and installed in an *ASUS Prime B350* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1700x-asus-x370-pro-16gb-corsair-ddr4-corsair-h100i
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1700X Processor. The *R7 1700X* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3.4GHz to 4GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a Corsair Hydro H100i cooler and installed in an *ASUS X370-Pro* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Third: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1800x-asus-x370-pro-16gb-corsair-ddr4-corsair-h100i
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1800X Processor. The *R7 1800X* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3.6GHz to 4.2GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a Corsair Hydro H100i cooler and installed in an *ASUS X370-Pro* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And finally: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/3xs-ryzen-7-overclocked-bundle-amd-1800x-asus-x370-crosshair-16gb-corsair-ddr4-corsair-h100i
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This Overclocked bundle features the latest AMD Ryzen R7 1800X Processor. The *R7 1800X* is a 8 Core 16 thread CPU which we overclock from *3.6GHz to 4.2GHz* for great performance in all games and applications. It is kept cool by a Corsair Hydro H100i cooler and installed in an *ASUS X370-Crosshair* motherboard and accompanied by 16GB of 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did replace a few typos in that but this is really good info for alot of people here simply because all of these pre-overclocked setups carry a 3 year warranty meaning that Scan is guaranteeing 3.8Ghz on a B350 Prime Pro board with a Dark Rock air cooler
Click to expand...

^ A few hours ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Oh....the info gets better....
> 
> 
> 
> Now just for comparison's sake, the Z170 Titanium game boost set to 11 clocked a 6700k at 5.0Ghz so it does seem like 4.4Ghz could be the upper end of Ryzen without sub zero cooling.
> 
> Really have to hand it to MSI, this is a great manual with tons of information in it.
> 
> Top memory "officially" supported is 3200Mhz btw


^ 2 Days ago


----------



## mus1mus

Demn sarge! You ninja! lol

Sisoft btw has some interesting bits on their database.

I am yet to face a PC but a joy to see some snips there.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Demn sarge! You ninja! lol
> 
> Sisoft btw has some interesting bits on their database.
> 
> I am yet to face a PC but a joy to see some snips there.


Just finding it funny that when I find info it appears on WCCF later lol

I've seen the Sisoft stuff too btw, actually looks like Ryzen might have a more efficient IMC judging by this breakdown:
Quote:


> Some food for thought which I posted in the memory thread.
> 
> First off we had some rumours about weak IMC due to supposedly low speed. This was followed by a rumour that actually Zen had insane efficiency way above Intel and as such lower speeds actually had same performance as higher on Intel.
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_r...e4dceadceddae3c5b78aba9cf99ca191b7c4f9c9&l=en &#8230;
> 
> This is a Zen getting 33.99GB/s out of 2133Mhz memory, which has a theoretical maximum bandwidth of 34.128GB/s... meaning, epic efficiency.
> 
> For comparison you have
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_r...e4dcefdae3d5e7c1b38ebe98fd98a595b3c0fdcd&l=en &#8230;
> 
> Broadwell-e with 3200Mhz memory achieving 74.97GB/s with max theoretical of 102.4GB/s, so around 75% efficiency.
> 
> http://ranker.sisoftware.net/show_r...e4d3ebd3ead3e6c0b28fbf99fc99a494b2c1fccc&l=en &#8230;
> 
> Skylake with similar (lower latency though) memory achieving 26.52GB/s at 2133Mhz, with obviously max theoretical of 34.128GB/s. A little over 75% efficiency. Another way to look at the results, if true, is that Zen has 28% higher bandwidth at the same memory speed.
> 
> If that scales at the same rate then 2666Mhz on Zen would give the same bandwidth that Skylake(and thus Kaby) would at 3400Mhz.
> 
> Along with those rumours was a mention that Zen was currently locked at 1t, we also have Asus managing to get higher memory speed. I wonder if Asus unlocked some settings that aren't supposed to be unlocked yet and in doing so managed to lower timings to up memory speeds, but sacrificing efficiency.
> 
> Basically I'm just trying to say, heads up, new platform, don't assume 2666Mhz is even bad, OR that 3200Mhz(at potentially much lower timings) is automatically better than 2666Mhz.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/blog/2014/september/ddr3_vs_ddr4_synthetic &#8230;
> 
> Posted this before, but another thing to bear in mind, Haswell tanked in bandwidth efficiency after 2400mhz. We absolutely do not know that super fast memory speeds will bring ANY better performance yet. I mean Sisoft doesn't usually get faked afaik, and the result fits with some rumour 1-2 weeks back, it would also explain most issues of getting higher memory speeds.
> 
> I would say, don't jump on a £250 board because someone is telling you 3200Mhz needs a £250 board, because we don't even know if 3200Mhz is faster, besides the fact that I fully expect lots of cheaper boards to be updated and tweaked to achieve ballpark similar clock speeds at some point anyway.


----------



## mus1mus

Interesting indeed.

Well, I hope to get into Ryzen as fast as I can, but my wallet seemed to oppose it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Interesting indeed.
> 
> Well, I hope to get into Ryzen as fast as I can, but my wallet seemed to oppose it.


I know that feeling mate, It's why I'm undecided as yet


----------



## tashcz

No need to rush guys, lets see the real world benchmarks and the oc results first. I know its gonna be good, but lets see how good. And what difference there is between the 320$ model and 500$ model in means of overclocking.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> And what difference there is between the 320$ model and 500$ model in means of overclocking.


Nothing much really. Both processors are unlocked. Base and turbo clocks are the only difference (that we know of really) and the OC will depend more on the motherboard. I'd imagine the lower end models such as the 1700X would have a higher percentage overclock, but will probably clock no more or less than the 1800X.

Wallet says go for it. Brain says wait for bios updates. XD


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> And what difference there is between the 320$ model and 500$ model in means of overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much really. Both *All the* processors are unlocked. Base and turbo clocks are the only difference (that we know of really) and the OC will depend more on the motherboard. I'd imagine the lower end models such as the 1700X would have a higher percentage overclock, but will probably clock no more or less than the 1800X.
> 
> Wallet says go for it. Brain says wait for bios updates. XD
Click to expand...

ftfy


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Nothing much really. Both processors are unlocked. Base and turbo clocks are the only difference (that we know of really) and the OC will depend more on the motherboard. I'd imagine the lower end models such as the 1700X would have a higher percentage overclock, but will probably clock no more or less than the 1800X.
> 
> Wallet says go for it. Brain says wait for bios updates. XD


I know I would either buy the cheapest eight core or six core when they are available and a really good board. The boards are the unknown factor but judging by AM3+ boards I would think the Crosshair VI would be a safe bet. Right now I have my eye on buying a huge set of sockets and wrenches with the big laser etched markings so ZEN may wait. I may change my mind or do both. I am in no hurry.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Nothing much really. Both processors are unlocked. Base and turbo clocks are the only difference (that we know of really) and the OC will depend more on the motherboard. I'd imagine the lower end models such as the 1700X would have a higher percentage overclock, but will probably clock no more or less than the 1800X.
> 
> Wallet says go for it. Brain says wait for bios updates. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I know I would either buy the cheapest eight core or six core when they are available and a really good board. The boards are the unknown factor but judging by AM3+ boards I would think the Crosshair VI would be a safe bet. Right now I have my eye on buying a huge set of sockets and wrenches with the big laser etched markings so ZEN may wait. I may change my mind or do both. I am in no hurry.
Click to expand...

Basing what board you get on AM3+ isn't a good option, basing them on Z170 and Z270 is a safer bet tbh


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Basing what board you get on AM3+ isn't a good option, basing them on Z170 and Z270 is a safer bet tbh


You may be right. I really can only go by my own experience which is ASUS are better boards. Period. The only Intel boards I own are 1366 and 1156 both of which are good for Hackintoshing which I used to have an interest in.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

I'm not basing a motherboard purchase on any particular socket but more for KNOWN quality.

Asus - Giga - AsRock and in that order.

The Crosshair though ugly, would probably be the better choice. It'll have everything an Overclocker would need.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> I'm not basing a motherboard purchase on any particular socket but more for KNOWN quality.
> 
> Asus - Giga - AsRock and in that order.
> 
> The Crosshair though ugly, would probably be the better choice. It'll have everything an Overclocker would need.


I have to agree on all of the above.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Basing what board you get on AM3+ isn't a good option, basing them on Z170 and Z270 is a safer bet tbh
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right. I really can only go by my own experience which is ASUS are better boards. Period. The only Intel boards I own are 1366 and 1156 both of which are good for Hackintoshing which I used to have an interest in.
Click to expand...

Only reason I say that is because the X370 boards are almost carbon copies of their Z270 variants.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> I'm not basing a motherboard purchase on any particular socket but more for KNOWN quality.
> 
> Asus - Giga - AsRock and in that order.
> 
> The Crosshair though ugly, would probably be the better choice. It'll have everything an Overclocker would need.


That's also a good plan, ASRock actually had the lowest failure rate for Z170, Asus was next then I forget the rest.

MSI and Giga have been really good this past few gens as well, only unknown here is Biostar, I really want to get one just to try it out but not sold here :/


----------



## Alastair

I wonder if 4.2 is as fast as it will go or if there is more headroom to be had in there.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's also a good plan, ASRock actually had the lowest failure rate for Z170, Asus was next then I forget the rest.
> 
> MSI and Giga have been really good this past few gens as well, only unknown here is Biostar, I really want to get one just to try it out but not sold here :/


My belief, is that, at least in the boards with decent VRM, the Asrocks will be the pleasant surprise in AM4. Just because they finally decided to put more copper in the PCB. This was the main problem of Asrocks in AM3+. Higher copper = lower electrical impedance = higher mosfet efficiency. Now in AM4, they say they put 2 Oz copper, which is what GIgabyte was putting in "Ultradurable". This should mean "goodbye to abnormally high socket temp", which was the classic ASrock trait in AM3+.

Gigabyte might always be good construction wise, but they couldn't get a BIOS straight in FX after 4 years from launch. So what will happen with an entirely new socket?

EDIT: One thing that one should be careful about, is RAM. I don't remember in which brand's website i was in, but they had an entire table where they were showing if the board could run with 4 sticks single rank or dual rank DIMMs. And basically, dual ranks was impossible...

EDIT: Here it is, Asrock B350:



http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M%20Pro4/index.asp#Specification

Basically, only 2133 is feasible with dual rank DIMMs in all 4 slots.

I also *think* in MSI's website, i saw something like "guaranteed full RAM compatibility". Maybe some boards will have less problems with RAM than others. My AM3+ Asrock can't run 4x4GB T1, my Gigabyte can.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's also a good plan, ASRock actually had the lowest failure rate for Z170, Asus was next then I forget the rest.
> 
> MSI and Giga have been really good this past few gens as well, only unknown here is Biostar, I really want to get one just to try it out but not sold here :/
> 
> 
> 
> My belief, is that, at least in the boards with decent VRM, the Asrocks will be the pleasant surprise in AM4. Just because they finally decided to put more copper in the PCB. This was the main problem of Asrocks in AM3+. Higher copper = lower electrical impedance = higher mosfet efficiency. Now in AM4, they say they put 2 Oz copper, which is what GIgabyte was putting in "Ultradurable". This should mean "goodbye to abnormally high socket temp", which was the classic ASrock trait in AM3+.
> 
> Gigabyte might always be good construction wise, but they couldn't get a BIOS straight in FX after 4 years from launch. So what will happen with an entirely new socket?
> 
> EDIT: One thing that one should be careful about, is RAM. I don't remember in which brand's website i was in, but they had an entire table where they were showing if the board could run with 4 sticks single rank or dual rank DIMMs. And basically, dual ranks was impossible...
> 
> EDIT: Here it is, Asrock B350:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AB350M%20Pro4/index.asp#Specification
> 
> Basically, only 2133 is feasible with dual rank DIMMs in all 4 slots.
> 
> I also *think* in MSI's website, i saw something like "guaranteed full RAM compatibility". Maybe some boards will have less problems with RAM than others. My AM3+ Asrock can't run 4x4GB T1, my Gigabyte can.
Click to expand...

I'm hopeful about the platform, it looks as though all the board makers have at least one high end, one mid range and one budget board done for launch so there is room to expand in the future


----------



## Undervolter

+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm hopeful about the platform, it looks as though all the board makers have at least one high end, one mid range and one budget board done for launch so there is room to expand in the future


The CPU is very enticing as it is. The areas of improvement, by half-guessing, would be: AVX2, RAM compatibility (make dual rank high freq possible in all 4 slots) and possibly, problems that some time ago were mentioned about USB3 (or 3.1?) speeds. We will see about that. I expect Zen+ or a new motherboard generation or both, to address these possible issues. Of course it's speculation at this point. But usually, 1st gen chips and motherboards, are never "perfect".


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> +
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm hopeful about the platform, it looks as though all the board makers have at least one high end, one mid range and one budget board done for launch so there is room to expand in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU is very enticing as it is. The areas of improvement, by half-guessing, would be: AVX2, RAM compatibility (make dual rank high freq possible in all 4 slots) and possibly, problems that some time ago were mentioned about USB3 (or 3.1?) speeds. We will see about that. I expect Zen+ or a new motherboard generation or both, to address these possible issues. Of course it's speculation at this point. But usually, 1st gen chips and motherboards, are never "perfect".
Click to expand...

No, never perfect, I fully expect issues with certain things but nevertheless I am hopeful about it and very much looking forward to getting a hands on


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, never perfect, I fully expect issues with certain things but nevertheless I am hopeful about it and very much looking forward to getting a hands on


Oh, i am beyond hopeful. I think they will be very good platforms even for 1st gen. Although i would never buy Gigabyte motherboard with a new platform and i went for 1 second to their website and as soon as i saw everywhere "rev1.0", i left running fast, imagining their woeful BIOS team preparing 5-6 revisions until they get the BIOS right.









I am trying to calm myself saying "forget about it now: Think big: think of the Ryzen 2700 and B450 chipset. That's what you will get". Or i say myself "who knows what troubles it will will have in Win7". Or i repeat myself, that i bought my 8320 in September 2014 and the 8300 in October 2015, so it's too early for retirement, considering i 've a bunch of motherboards and DDR3. It's tempting, it's tempting. But, i must resist temptation, because if i buy now, i know that i will be regretting it, when Zen+ is out and the new motherboards will be out and all problems will be solved and pretty much everyone will wish he had them. So, i hope i will resist temptation and stick with the FX for a couple of years. But, Ryzen sure is tempting... Maybe it will have horrible problems with Win7 and this will help me resist better.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> No, never perfect, I fully expect issues with certain things but nevertheless I am hopeful about it and very much looking forward to getting a hands on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i am beyond hopeful. I think they will be very good platforms even for 1st gen. Although i would never buy Gigabyte motherboard with a new platform and i went for 1 second to their website and as soon as i saw everywhere "rev1.0", i left running fast, imagining their woeful BIOS team preparing 5-6 revisions until they get the BIOS right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to calm myself saying "forget about it now: Think big: think of the Ryzen 2700 and B450 chipset. That's what you will get". Or i say myself "who knows what troubles it will will have in Win7". Or i repeat myself, that i bought my 8320 in September 2014 and the 8300 in October 2015, so it's too early for retirement, considering i 've a bunch of motherboards and DDR3. It's tempting, it's tempting. But, i must resist temptation, because if i buy now, i know that i will be regretting it, when Zen+ is out and the new motherboards will be out and all problems will be solved and pretty much everyone will wish he had them. So, i hope i will resist temptation and stick with the FX for a couple of years. But, Ryzen sure is tempting... Maybe it will have horrible problems with Win7 and this will help me resist better.
Click to expand...

Well you know there will be people here with them and I'm going to be using Win 7 on a number on benches so you won't find a lack of information floating about


----------



## miklkit

I saw a chart 1-2 weeks ago giving the max recommended temperatures for the different Ryzen CPUs that had one listed at 60C and the others at 72C. This has been eating at me and I want to know more about this as I don't want to buy a cpu that I can't cool properly.

Does anyone know more about this?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well you know there will be people here with them and I'm going to be using Win 7 on a number on benches so you won't find a lack of information floating about


In deed, how things go with Win7 is my #1 concern. If Ryzen runs without issues, the same will probably happen with Ryzen 2nd gen. Cause i don't see what would change that would make the OS go bananas, if Ryzen 1st gen runs normally. So, assuming i will resist temptation, i should go with Ryzen 2nd gen and get some high clock DDR4, which by that time i expect will run in all 4 slots, etc. That's the plan, i hope i will be able to stick with it. Of course, if Ryzen 1st gen as platform runs too well, there is a chance that i won't resist. But, i should really wait for the 2nd gen, since i have no real reason to upgrade. The upgrade should cover me in the eventuality i go x265 in some future, so the bigger the better. So 2nd Ryzen will be better. But i really like what i read about Ryzen...


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I saw a chart 1-2 weeks ago giving the max recommended temperatures for the different Ryzen CPUs that had one listed at 60C and the others at 72C. This has been eating at me and I want to know more about this as I don't want to buy a cpu that I can't cool properly.
> 
> Does anyone know more about this?


Uh... Don't know how much I can tell you but I've seen the number 70 somewhere.

My oppinion on temps is that no sensor is accurate and it's not just temperature that it shows. Lets say AMD vs Intel current CPUs. Intels literally BURN and hit 90C and stay stable, consuming ~200W, and use the same cooler, pull 400W from the wall and hit 60C with AMD.

Until reviews come, we won't know much about cooling. At least not standard cooling solutions, till the release we will mostly know stock HS and LN2.


----------



## tashcz

As for other things, from what I've read so far I've came to a conclusion that AMD is "upgrading their binning techniques". Even though unlocked, I don't think lower end 16T models will be able to hit as much as the 500$ one. I know AMD always had 20 stupid FX's that would all be OC'd almost the same (4.7-5.0GHz) but I think they're doing something different now. Like 9590s price on launch, it wasn't normal. And after a few months it cristalyzed and became almost the same price as other 8 core FX's. Like todays reccomendations, "get the cheapest FX you can get" or some of us that are looking at E versions thinking they're low leakage, but all in all, I think its all the same with FX's.

Only reason to get a 500$ model is if you're not willing to buy a top tier mobo and don't bother overclocking, meaning buying a mobo that won't OC. Spend 500$+ 80$, or spend 320$ + 200$? If the overclocking leaks are true, that Ryzen will hit only as much as 4.5GHz (wait a sec) will it be worth overclocking it at all, or just using the turbo speeds all the time, plus the integrated turbo-turbo?

As for "wait a sec", I ment that Intels 8 cores and 10 cores don't overclock a lot more either, so 4.5GHz with 16 threads would be a good overclock.

Now, for most of us, maybe 8 cores wouldn't be the best option, think about it people. 6900K wasn't a great overclocker nor it had high stock speeds, it's 3.2GHz and 3.7GHz turbo. BUT, look at 5820K. It was a 6 core, more than enough for more people, and it overclocked almost like regular Haswell or Skylake, people hit 4.6-4.7GHz with it without much hassle.

So I'd say wait a bit till 6 cores come out. I know prices for the 8 core at 320$ is literally giving them out for free while looking at intel prices, but if the highest clocks with an AIO would be 4.3-4.4GHz getting stable and good temps, and the 6 cores versions clock at 4.6-4.8GHz or so, maybe it would be more beneficial to get a better single core performance while having 6 cores and 12 threads instead of a slower 8 core/16 thread model.

Just my 2 cents, speaking as a regular PC user that doesn't really need 16 threads. Don't fall for it's cheapness, maybe the 6 cores will bring even better performance if they overclock higer. Especially for gamers.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> In deed, how things go with Win7 is my #1 concern. If Ryzen runs without issues, the same will probably happen with Ryzen 2nd gen. Cause i don't see what would change that would make the OS go bananas, if Ryzen 1st gen runs normally. So, assuming i will resist temptation, i should go with Ryzen 2nd gen and get some high clock DDR4, which by that time i expect will run in all 4 slots, etc. That's the plan, i hope i will be able to stick with it. Of course, if Ryzen 1st gen as platform runs too well, there is a chance that i won't resist. But, i should really wait for the 2nd gen, since i have no real reason to upgrade. The upgrade should cover me in the eventuality i go x265 in some future, so the bigger the better. So 2nd Ryzen will be better. But i really like what i read about Ryzen...


I'm also trying to resist the temptation. So I totally get you.

My reason, however-- is my 'new found hobby' of extreme benching.

Anyway on another note; my *chip came back to life few days ago* (my 8350) is now *dead again.*

And this time; it really _was_ down to total utter stupidity. I'm actually embarrassed to even post it on here.

I took the water-block off to apply some insulation (as my loop is on Water Chiller).

Then fell asleep.

Woke back up again and switched the PC on, went downstairs for a drink.

But when I came back upstairs I realised I'd forgot to put the water-block in; before falling asleep earlier.

So PC had been running with nothing on the 8350 for a while. (only in BIOS)pre/boot state)

Feel like I've been through a lot with that chip; it already came back from the dead after my 1st ever DICE session 2 days ago. And I've owned it for 3 years. Then I do something stupid like this.

I'm absolutely fuming with myself.









Strangely, the PC never shut its self down. As I had to _'dive'_ for the power button, the _moment_ I realised.

Safe to say its gone?


----------



## tashcz

I think the chips do shut the PC down when they reach 90 or 100C, not sure about correct temperature.

Are you sure it's dead? Try taking everything apart, leave it for some time, try to power on the motherboard without the CPU, remove the battery and leave it like that for some time to reset CMOS.

I once did a similar thing, I was experimenting with my pump speeds, and I've set the value too low so the pump didn't spin at all since the water cooled the CPU enough, pump cut off, and for some reason I unchecked the automatic fan control in software, so the pump stayed idle. Realised it when I was drinking coffee (just like you did







) and wondered why is my PC soooo quiet like it never was, and it was on. When I noticed, I was like *** and insta-power off from the power cable. It took some time to get that old chip working again, for some reason I needed not only to reset CMOS, reflash BIOS, but to also remove the SSD, format it on the other PC and then reinstall Windows to get the CPU working again. There was a lot of trial and error trying to bring it back to life but eventually it paid off, got it working like nothing happened, even though my mind thought it was damaged and didn't perform as it used to. Try something from my advices up here, it could take a while but it might come to life. All FXs have a cut-off temperature which is hard to reach even without any heatsink.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I think the chips do shut the PC down when they reach 90 or 100C, not sure about correct temperature.
> 
> Are you sure it's dead? Try taking everything apart, leave it for some time, try to power on the motherboard without the CPU, remove the battery and leave it like that for some time to reset CMOS.
> 
> I once did a similar thing, I was experimenting with my pump speeds, and I've set the value too low so the pump didn't spin at all since the water cooled the CPU enough, pump cut off, and for some reason I unchecked the automatic fan control in software, so the pump stayed idle. Realised it when I was drinking coffee (just like you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and wondered why is my PC soooo quiet like it never was, and it was on. When I noticed, I was like *** and insta-power off from the power cable. It took some time to get that old chip working again, for some reason I needed not only to reset CMOS, reflash BIOS, but to also remove the SSD, format it on the other PC and then reinstall Windows to get the CPU working again. There was a lot of trial and error trying to bring it back to life but eventually it paid off, got it working like nothing happened, even though my mind thought it was damaged and didn't perform as it used to. Try something from my advices up here, it could take a while but it might come to life. All FXs have a cut-off temperature which is hard to reach even without any heatsink.


Aye, initially that's what I'd hoped for. (something similar to ur experience but not quite as _long_,

But I chuked the old Phenom back in and it booted first time straight away.

Swapped them back and forward 3 times. Resetting BIOS each time but still couldn't get it to boot with the 8350.

Between swap outs I also wrapped in clingfilm and put in freezer for 20 minutes. _(sometimes we do these silly things in desperation lol - i warmed it bak up before remobing clingfilm).

_I was also in the middle of playing with the O/C settings in BIOS when I decided to take the block off/insulate.

So the PC may not have booted at all, while the chip was in. Hence the chips failure to shut the system down.

(If it had booted as normal into windows & overheated it would of shut its self down.)

But in a 'powered on/non good' boot status I suspect there was no way for the chip to shut its self down (as the PC had effectively already crashed the moment I switched it on.

P.S.
I've also made the mistake with the pump. But system shut its self down after socket temp hit something ridiculous lol.

I was looking forward to my new mobo coming (I used the "new chip money" for it. Looks like I'm going to be skint again next month. (skint is a U.K, slang for no money)

I know INTEL hips have their own built-in protection. But don't the AMD ones reley on your MOBO for throttling/ deeteting overheat & shutting down.

The 'power saving features also don't kick in until your into windows'. I've notied that because my watt meter is always quite high in the BIOS sreen (higher than idling in Windows).

-VRM was also warm when i noticed.

Apparently silicon doesn't melt until +1400c though, so maybe in a few days it will somehow "settle" or "bounce back" to its original state. Somehow.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I'm also trying to resist the temptation. So I totally get you.
> 
> My reason, however-- is my 'new found hobby' of extreme benching.


Well, if you have that as a hobby, i don't see how you will resist... Here, today, our Amazon finally brought Ryzen in preorder. 1700 for 380 EUR, 1800X 575 EUR. Ouch! Some guys preordered on the french Amazon for 30 EUR less. ***! But, i also saw a graph on how DDR4 prices have moved in the past year and the rise in price is shocking. It's theft. I think this will give me incentive to wait and stick to my original plan. I 'd like to get some high clock and decent latency DDR4 for Ryzen, but i don't intend to pay an arm and a leg for 2 sticks of silicon. I will be buying a new laptop in March and wait... I read there is a "NAND and RAM crisis", which would explain why both are ridiculously high and should continue to be that way for the rest of the year...

Quote:


> Anyway on another note; my *chip came back to life few days ago* (my 8350) is now *dead again.*
> 
> And this time; it really _was_ down to total utter stupidity. I'm actually embarrassed to even post it on here.
> 
> I took the water-block off to apply some insulation (as my loop is on Water Chiller).
> 
> Then fell asleep.
> 
> Woke back up again and switched the PC on, went downstairs for a drink.
> 
> But when I came back upstairs I realised I'd forgot to put the water-block in; before falling asleep earlier.
> 
> So PC had been running with nothing on the 8350 for a while. (only in BIOS)pre/boot state)
> 
> Feel like I've been through a lot with that chip; it already came back from the dead after my 1st ever DICE session 2 days ago. And I've owned it for 3 years. Then I do something stupid like this.
> 
> I'm absolutely fuming with myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely, the PC never shut its self down. As I had to _'dive'_ for the power button, the _moment_ I realised.
> 
> Safe to say its gone?


Poor 8350! What an end! It's your motherboard's fault that didn't kick in to shut down your rig. If it doesn't turn on, i think this time it's final.


----------



## Mega Man

Inside joke, so no I am not serious.

It's ok. Mobos don't increase your oc, the same is true with vish.

Again. Inside joke....

So I expect everyone to go buy a 50 $ mobo


----------



## nrpeyton

It's still in the freezer.

Left it there all day (tightly wrapped in a bag).

Sounds silly I know, but who knows!

Silicon doesn't actually 'melt' until 1414 °C. So how does overheating a chip kill it







whats the sciene behind that?









Is it something to do with the gates 'fusing together' so they can't 'switch' properly anymore due to increase in mass due to heat?

Maybe leaving it in the freezer. Then QUICKLY getting it into the machine and hitting it with a bit voltage could get those gates switching again.

A bit like using a Defibrillator on your heart.

Anyway worth a try? haha.

I'm trying it nonetheless..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> It's still in the freezer.
> 
> Left it there all day (tightly wrapped in a bag).
> 
> Sounds silly I know, but who knows!
> 
> Silicon doesn't actually 'melt' until 1414 °C. So how does overheating a chip kill it?
> 
> Is it something to do with the gates 'fusing together' so they can't 'switch' properly anymore due to increase in mass due to heat?
> 
> Maybe leaving it in the freezer. Then QUICKLY getting it into the machine and hitting it with a bit voltage could get those gates switching again.
> 
> A bit like using a Defibrillator on your heart.
> 
> Anyway worth a try? haha.


I don't remember the details, but i am pretty sure i 've read an AMD pdf once, saying that damage on CPU starts at 90C. At this point, you 've got nothing to lose by trying...


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't remember the details, but i am pretty sure i 've read an AMD pdf once, saying that damage on CPU starts at 90C. At this point, you 've got nothing to lose by trying...


True lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, if you have that as a hobby, i don't see how you will resist... Here, today, our Amazon finally brought Ryzen in preorder. 1700 for 380 EUR, 1800X 575 EUR. Ouch! Some guys preordered on the french Amazon for 30 EUR less. ***! But, i also saw a graph on how DDR4 prices have moved in the past year and the rise in price is shocking. It's theft. I think this will give me incentive to wait and stick to my original plan. I 'd like to get some high clock and decent latency DDR4 for Ryzen, but i don't intend to pay an arm and a leg for 2 sticks of silicon. I will be buying a new laptop in March and wait... I read there is a "NAND and RAM crisis", which would explain why both are ridiculously high and should continue to be that way for the rest of the year...
> Poor 8350! What an end! It's your motherboard's fault that didn't kick in to shut down your rig. If it doesn't turn on, i think this time it's final.


I read the 1700's are probably going to be poor overclockers.

The problem with ZEN, is I know that I can get £1000 performance (6900k) for half the price... so if I do get a ZEN chip it would HAVE to be the 1800... <--- just for that reason

But that also creates a new problem. I don't have 500 bux handy. And knowing I can get 1000 bux performance for half the price... it would still *HAVE* to be the 1800.... so don't know what to do...

-I've also just spent 100 bux on a new mobo (which I've been told is actually rubbish
-And now I've got another 100 to spend on a new 8350.










*Anyone think there'll be a big price drop on the FX's next month?*


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't remember the details, but i am pretty sure i 've read an AMD pdf once, saying that damage on CPU starts at 90C. At this point, you 've got nothing to lose by trying...
> 
> 
> 
> True lol.
> 
> Heat and voltage kill CPUs. Too many volts can kill one instantly. So can running high voltage without a HS/WB
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, if you have that as a hobby, i don't see how you will resist... Here, today, our Amazon finally brought Ryzen in preorder. 1700 for 380 EUR, 1800X 575 EUR. Ouch! Some guys preordered on the french Amazon for 30 EUR less. ***! But, i also saw a graph on how DDR4 prices have moved in the past year and the rise in price is shocking. It's theft. I think this will give me incentive to wait and stick to my original plan. I 'd like to get some high clock and decent latency DDR4 for Ryzen, but i don't intend to pay an arm and a leg for 2 sticks of silicon. I will be buying a new laptop in March and wait... I read there is a "NAND and RAM crisis", which would explain why both are ridiculously high and should continue to be that way for the rest of the year...
> Poor 8350! What an end! It's your motherboard's fault that didn't kick in to shut down your rig. If it doesn't turn on, i think this time it's final.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read the 1700's are probably going to be poor overclockers.
> 
> The problem with ZEN, is I know that I can get £1000 performance (6900k) for half the price... so if I do get a ZEN chip it would HAVE to be the 1800... <--- just for that reason
> 
> But that also creates a new problem. I don't have 500 bux handy. And knowing I can get 1000 bux performance for half the price... it would still *HAVE* to be the 1800.... so don't know what to do...
Click to expand...

Not sure why you think the 1700/1700x will be poor clockers. There hasn't been any evidence that I know of to suggest that. All three are the same CPU really


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Not sure why you think the 1700/1700x will be poor clockers. There hasn't been any evidence that I know of to suggest that. All three are the same CPU really


I can't remember where I read it, but there was a mention of LN2 being needed for 5.5GHZ on 1800. _<-- don't quote me on that?_

The 1800's will also be the better binned chips. (and because AMD is desperately to make an impact, I suspect most of the headroom has already been used up).

The 1700's will be the chips that weren't binned high enough for 1800. So headroom could be extremely limited. Especially considering AMD will want to at least _try_ to cater for enthusiasts *need* to O/C. And thats going to happen on the more expensive chip.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I can't remember where I read it, but there was a mention of LN2 being needed for 5.5GHZ on 1800. <-- don't quote me on that?
> 
> The 1800's will also be the better binned chips. (and because AMD is desperately to make an impact, I suspect most of the headroom has already been used up).
> 
> The 1700's will be the chips that weren't binned high enough for 1800. So headroom could be extremely limited. Especially considering AMD will want to at least try to cater for enthusiasts *need* to O/C. And thats going to happen on the more expensive chip.


But there's the 1700, 1700X, and 1800X... the 1700X is sat between the 1700 and the 1800X. If there's binning it'll be tiered and the 1700X would have to benefit from that following your logic.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> True lol.
> I read the 1700's are probably going to be poor overclockers.
> 
> The problem with ZEN, is I know that I can get £1000 performance (6900k) for half the price... so if I do get a ZEN chip it would HAVE to be the 1800... <--- just for that reason
> 
> But that also creates a new problem. I don't have 500 bux handy. And knowing I can get 1000 bux performance for half the price... it would still *HAVE* to be the 1800.... so don't know what to do...
> 
> -I've also just spent 100 bux on a new mobo (which I've been told is actually rubbish
> -And now I've got another 100 to spend on a new 8350.


*Anyone think there'll be a big price drop on the FX's next month?*

Like Johan suggests, wait for the reviews. I also read about the allegedly inferior binning of the 1700, but we are in a period, were this can't be confirmed. Even if some dude had trouble overclocking, with so small sample, it may have been simply bad luck (silicon lottery). I understand your reasoning...

Myself, the 1700 would be more than enough, as i don't care for IPC or games or benchmarks. Even FX IPC is enough. For me, the 1700 would be the "final solution" for all my future encoding needs. At double the encoding performance of an FX, i could settle for 5 years at LEAST, even if i migrate to x265. 1700 + B350 + 16GB DDR4 would be perfect for me. Assuming, it can run fine on Win7. But honestly, if i can wait for 2nd gen Ryzen, all the better. By then, hopefully RAM prices will fall too.

FX, i was expecting prices to fall to 80 EUR for FX8300. However, maybe the delay in release of 6 and 4 core Ryzen will keep them high... Right now, here the cheapest 8300 is at 95 EUR.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> But there's the 1700, 1700X, and 1800X... the 1700X is sat between the 1700 and the 1800X. If there's binning it'll be tiered and the 1700X would have to benefit from that following your logic.


True


----------



## miklkit

Recently several new people have come through the forum with 9590s that they said they got at good prices, so the price drops might already be starting.

The 1700 is the only 8 core that comes with the Wraith cooler, which makes it the bang for the buck King.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Like Johan suggests, wait for the reviews. I also read about the allegedly inferior binning of the 1700, but we are in a period, were this can't be confirmed. Even if some dude had trouble overclocking, with so small sample, it may have been simply bad luck (silicon lottery). I understand your reasoning...
> 
> Myself, the 1700 would be more than enough, as i don't care for IPC or games or benchmarks. Even FX IPC is enough. For me, the 1700 would be the "final solution" for all my future encoding needs. At double the encoding performance of an FX, i could settle for 5 years at LEAST, even if i migrate to x265. 1700 + B350 + 16GB DDR4 would be perfect for me. Assuming, it can run fine on Win7. But honestly, if i can wait for 2nd gen Ryzen, all the better. By then, hopefully RAM prices will fall too.
> 
> FX, i was expecting prices to fall to 80 EUR for FX8300. However, maybe the delay in release of 6 and 4 core Ryzen will keep them high... Right now, here the cheapest 8300 is at 95 EUR.


The cheapest I've seen in U.K was £88 (which I think translates to E95). So aye... just the same.

I seen one go at that price yesterday with bent pins (ebay). I was hoping to grab it at a bargain. But unfortunately There's obviously still high demand for these.
Bids on the chips are also *very* active with _many_ bids on one chip.


----------



## Johan45

Binning process isn't quite what you think. Yes the 1800x are binned but when that order is full do they just stockpile the chips. Just certain criteria need to be met and just because a "1700" binned cpu can't meet the TDP at 1800x speeds doesn't mean it won't go the same speed.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Binning process isn't quite what you think. Yes the 1800x are binned but when that order is full do they just stockpile the chips. Just certain criteria need to be met and just because a "1700" binned cpu can't meet the TDP at 1800x speeds doesn't mean it won't go the same speed.


Aye, but its a hell of a risk to take. lol


----------



## Johan45

I'll let you know, I should have both by Thursday/Friday


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> The cheapest I've seen in U.K was £88 (which I think translates to E95). So aye... just the same.
> 
> I seen one go at that price yesterday with bent pins (ebay). I was hoping to grab it at a bargain. But unfortunately There's obviously still high demand for these.
> Bids on the chips are also *very* active with _many_ bids on one chip.


Well, logically, used FX should drop further down. Here the local Ebay is pretty worthless, as people just keep their CPUs forever, for secondary rigs and most of the used stuff, is from Germany, but the general used market is pretty pittiful. The problem is that AMD releasing only the expensive chips, makes the FX the only "low cost AMD chip", which effectively protects its price from devaluation. And the FX is still a good CPU for anyone who wants a general purpose CPU. In my local Amazon they keep buying it these days. So this might be the reason that it doesn't drop as fast as one would expect.

However, as AMD users start migrating to Ryzen, used FX should appear more in Ebay and such and shops will probably have to drop the price of the new FX too, to counter that. But, i expect FX8300 to stabilize to the 80 EUR area for new parts, because, it's not a useless CPU yet by any means. The higher FX will probably go up to 120 EUR. I expect that the FX43XX and 63XX will be ones that will be sold really cheap (from 40 to 60 EUR).


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'll let you know, I should have both by Thursday/Friday


Both?

If the 1700x clocks as high as the 1800 will you return/sell the 1800?

I'm quite excited to hear. Will definitely be watching this space.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'll let you know, I should have both by Thursday/Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Both?
> 
> If the 1700x clocks as high as the 1800 will you return the 1800?
Click to expand...

I'm getting the 1700 and 1700x for review.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Both?
> 
> If the 1700x clocks as high as the 1800 will you return/sell the 1800?
> 
> I'm quite excited to hear. Will definitely be watching this space.


Johan is extreme overclocker, with distinctions in the HWBOT arena. So he buys a lot of CPUs. I don't think he will buy just these 2.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm getting the 1700 and 1700x for review.


Ahh I see.. I noticed your the Captain of the team at HWBOT (someone also referred me to you on tech-powerup).

Makes sense now


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'll let you know, I should have both by Thursday/Friday


I'm hoping for the same


----------



## tashcz

And the rest of us are hoping for you guys to get it at that time


----------



## nrpeyton

On that note actually (being referred to the O/C'ing team),

Finding it diffiult to source LN2 in Scotland. Near Edinburgh. (Which is actually our capital).

The only company that does it locally is BOC gases. They quoted:

£86 for 25L (thats approx 100 U.S)
£35 one month dewar hire
£50 for delivery.
=£171

*Thats equivelant to $212 U.S.for 25L of LN2*

Absolute scandal!

I did find someone else who'd do dewar + 50L for £100. But they're like 5hrs drive away.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Both?
> 
> If the 1700x clocks as high as the 1800 will you return/sell the 1800?
> 
> I'm quite excited to hear. Will definitely be watching this space.
> 
> 
> 
> Johan is extreme overclocker, with distinctions in the HWBOT arena. So he buys a lot of CPUs. I don't think he will buy just these 2.
Click to expand...

These were samples so I need to do a review. Don't know if they're saleable yet. I'm hoping for some 6 core samples as well

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm getting the 1700 and 1700x for review.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I see.. I noticed your the Captain of the team at HWBOT (someone also referred me to you on tech-powerup).
> 
> Makes sense now
Click to expand...

Yeah I get around. My homesite is Overclockes.com, I'm a mod there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'll let you know, I should have both by Thursday/Friday
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for the same
Click to expand...

The other reviewer is keeping the 1800. Not sure if that's good or bad but hey I got 2 for 1 right??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> On that note actually (being referred to the O/C'ing team),
> 
> Finding it diffiult to source LN2 in Scotland. Near Edinburgh. (Which is actually our capital).
> 
> The only company that does it locally is BOC gases. They quoted:
> 
> £86 for 25L (thats approx 100 U.S)
> £35 one month dewar hire
> £50 for delivery.
> =£171
> 
> *Thats equivelant to $212 U.S.for 25L of LN2*
> 
> Absolute scandal!
> 
> I did find someone else who'd do dewar + 50L for £100. But they're like 6hrs drive away.


It~ $30-$40 CDN for me to fill depending on daily price and who's working.
The Dewar itself is expensive. I managed to get my own used. But new it ~ $1800 with the dispenser


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'll let you know, I should have both by Thursday/Friday
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for the same
Click to expand...

The other reviewer is keeping the 1800. Not sure if that's good or bad but hey I got 2 for 1 right??[/quote]

Unknown/Unknown at this time for me, I like surprises









Will definitely be running alot of benches though (once I get Windows and all my gear onto it of course)


----------



## nrpeyton

Regarding my last post.. what are you guys paying for LN2?


----------



## Johan45

Been checking Mobo sites too. It does look like there will be Win7 driver support. Just no official Windows support for Ryzen


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Regarding my last post.. what are you guys paying for LN2?


~ $1.15-$1.30/L price fluctuates If the right guy is there in the right mood sometimes $15 for 30L


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Been checking Mobo sites too. It does look like there will be Win7 driver support. Just no official Windows support for Ryzen


Same from what I can gather.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> ~ $1.15-$1.30/L price fluctuates If the right guy is there in the right mood sometimes $15 for 30L


$15 for 30L.

I got quoted $212 for 25L (4 wk. dewar hire + delivery)..

I'm still scouting.. but its not looking good.

Or

100 bux for 50L (inluding hire + delivery) but I'd have to drive 4hrs to a meeting place.


----------



## tashcz

... and here in dear Serbia it's 300EUR for the Crosshair preorder... just effin great.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Been checking Mobo sites too. It does look like there will be Win7 driver support. Just no official Windows support for Ryzen


Yeah, so SATA and USB3 will be running normally. Only the CPU we don't know if it will be crippled or not. So now you know what i expect from your review, don't you?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> ~ $1.15-$1.30/L price fluctuates If the right guy is there in the right mood sometimes $15 for 30L
> 
> 
> 
> $15 for 30L.
> 
> I got quoted $212 for 25L (4 wk. dewar hire + delivery)..
> 
> I'm still scouting.. but its not looking good.
Click to expand...

That's just insane for a days worth of benching
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> ... and here in dear Serbia it's 300EUR for the Crosshair preorder... just effin great.


Ouch, that's the same here but CDN which is a 1.40 to your euro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Been checking Mobo sites too. It does look like there will be Win7 driver support. Just no official Windows support for Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so SATA and USB3 will be running normally. Only the CPU we don't know if it will be crippled or not. So now you know what i expect from your review, don't you?
Click to expand...

My review will be strictly Win10 to align with all the other data but I'll be trying it on my own to see what's what


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, figured it would be like that. But trying to stay loyal to Asus since I've had great experience with them, though reviews shall show how power phases affect Ryzen overclocks. With FX's it was just pure power to the CPU and a bunch of heatsinks everywhere on the mobo. Maybe Zen will change that, we'll see.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just insane for a days worth of benching
> Ouch, that's the same here but CDN which is a 1.40 to your euro


Do you know if any of your team members are from the U.K?

Even better, ones either from the North of England, or the jackpot would be someone from Scotland. Who you could refer me to?

I literally spent 2 days scouting/emailing 5 different companies and on phone calls trying to get referrals to *other* companies (trying to work my way towards finding something near Scotland).

As most are based in England. And companies that do LN2 don't seem to advertise that as a service on the net.

To get the quote I got, I actually had to speak to 'the head of Business Development". And he wasn't easy to get put in touch with.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, can anyone explain this to me, I'm looking at this mobo specs here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/

Why is there video output on the mobo, I thought AM4 socket was just pure CPU, with no integrated GPUs there? I thought APUs would use different sockets.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, can anyone explain this to me, I'm looking at this mobo specs here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/
> 
> Why is there video output on the mobo, I thought AM4 socket was just pure CPU, with no integrated GPUs there? I thought APUs would use different sockets.


Looks like a nice board, the chokes look huge.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, can anyone explain this to me, I'm looking at this mobo specs here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/
> 
> Why is there video output on the mobo, I thought AM4 socket was just pure CPU, with no integrated GPUs there? I thought APUs would use different sockets.


Unless i missed an episode, the APUs will use the same socket. So if you put an APU later on, the video connectors will give output from the APU. AMD finally understood that it was moronic to keep the 2 sockets separate.


----------



## Undervolter

Back to FX for a change. This afternoon, i decided to download the latest version of Crucial SSD Software and tried the "Momentum Cache". Which practically takes 4GB of your RAM and makes it a RAM disk for the SSD. Contrary to an older version that i had tried, this time i didn't BSOD. However, i felt, like...everything was slower... The only "improvement" i saw it in Crystal Disk Mark, where it was much better. But in the mundane things i do with the PC, it felt, more sluggish... Do you guys use that feature for your SSD? (i know all SSDs have it with other names. Samsung calls it "Rapid" etc).


----------



## f1LL

Hey folks, since reviews will probably be up tomorrow I might place a preorder then. Before I can do that though, I need some advice on memory. I got my eyes on 2 sets and I don't know which would be the better buy. One is 3200/CL14, the other 3600/CL16. By simply taking [( CL / MHz ) = latency] the 3200/14 would be faster, but is that the whole truth?

Here are links to both sets:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL14-Dual-Kit_1033421.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-RipJaws-V-schwarz-DDR4-3600-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1025376.html
/EDIT: since page is in German, second tab in the middle, that says "PRODUKTDATENBLATT" shows a little more details/

Which set should I go for?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Hey folks, since reviews will probably be up tomorrow I might place a preorder then. Before I can do that though, I need some advice on memory. I got my eyes on 2 sets and I don't know which would be the better buy. One is 3200/CL14, the other 3600/CL16. By simply taking [( CL / MHz ) = latency] the 3200/14 would be faster, but is that the whole truth?
> 
> Here are links to both sets:
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-Trident-Z-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL14-Dual-Kit_1033421.html
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-RipJaws-V-schwarz-DDR4-3600-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1025376.html
> /EDIT: since page is in German, second tab in the middle, that says "PRODUKTDATENBLATT" shows a little more details/
> 
> Which set should I go for?


Both are the same, Samsung B-Die. Just pick the one you like more.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Both are the same, Samsung B-Die. Just pick the one you like more.


Oh nice. I'm gonna get the Ripjaws then, because of them being 2mm less high


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's just insane for a days worth of benching
> Ouch, that's the same here but CDN which is a 1.40 to your euro
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if any of your team members are from the U.K?
> 
> Even better, ones either from the North of England, or the jackpot would be someone from Scotland. Who you could refer me to?
> 
> I literally spent 2 days scouting/emailing 5 different companies and on phone calls trying to get referrals to *other* companies (trying to work my way towards finding something near Scotland).
> 
> As most are based in England. And companies that do LN2 don't seem to advertise that as a service on the net.
> 
> To get the quote I got, I actually had to speak to 'the head of Business Development". And he wasn't easy to get put in touch with.
Click to expand...

I'll see who I can dif up. You might want to ask over at the HWBot forum. More likely to steer you in the right direction. You can also sort benchers by country maybe that will help you find someone in your area who is in the extrem league


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> The cheapest I've seen in U.K was £88 (which I think translates to E95). So aye... just the same.
> 
> I seen one go at that price yesterday with bent pins (ebay). I was hoping to grab it at a bargain. But unfortunately There's obviously still high demand for these.
> Bids on the chips are also *very* active with _many_ bids on one chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, logically, used FX should drop further down. Here the local Ebay is pretty worthless, as people just keep their CPUs forever, for secondary rigs and most of the used stuff, is from Germany, but the general used market is pretty pittiful. The problem is that AMD releasing only the expensive chips, makes the FX the only "low cost AMD chip", which effectively protects its price from devaluation. And the FX is still a good CPU for anyone who wants a general purpose CPU. In my local Amazon they keep buying it these days. So this might be the reason that it doesn't drop as fast as one would expect.
> 
> However, as AMD users start migrating to Ryzen, used FX should appear more in Ebay and such and shops will probably have to drop the price of the new FX too, to counter that. But, i expect FX8300 to stabilize to the 80 EUR area for new parts, because, it's not a useless CPU yet by any means. The higher FX will probably go up to 120 EUR. I expect that the FX43XX and 63XX will be ones that will be sold really cheap (from 40 to 60 EUR).
Click to expand...

Fyi I got an email from amd, they are not dropping fx, it will continue to be sold alongside ryzen.

A bit disappointed in the moo dept I want the crosshair formula and i am beyond hesitant to buy without it.

Also looking into ryzen as a plex/emby server. I think they would be epic for these
http://links.em.experience.amd.com/servlet/MailView?ms=Mjc4ODc1ODMS1&r=NzI2Nzc3MzgwMDUS1&j=OTgyNzUyNTQxS0&mt=1&rt=0

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3167671/components-processors/after-ryzen-amd-has-no-immediate-plan-to-purge-its-other-pc-chips.html

in other news i will be getting a hero, may end up throwing it into a htpc in the end, but price was right 9 only 225 from my sources ) and my 1800x is already preordered

all i need is ram and cpu block wont be able to use it till the 3rd


----------



## Mega Man

soooooooooo

sorry for double post,

freeBSD plex server support is a joke. so after the 5th unrecoverable crash, i am going for a win10 plex/emby server

does anyone have a passmark score for a 8350 @~ 2400 ram with 4.8ghz min ??

i know it is random but i am debating about retiring my 3930k or going with one of my 8350s and i wanna se ethe difference. thanks for any help ! ( plex best is compared to passmark ..... dont ask )


----------



## mus1mus

Here you go buddy.



http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=78461617428


----------



## Mega Man

W00t thanks so much.

Yes... I may have to use my 8350.... That is a pretty awesome score..... 12k = roughly 6 transcoding 1080p streams which is more then I need


----------



## mus1mus

No worries buddy shortly after that, 5GHz run with 2950MHz CPU-NB.

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=78461817308


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi I got an email from amd, they are not dropping fx, it will continue to be sold alongside ryzen.
> 
> A bit disappointed in the moo dept I want the crosshair formula and i am beyond hesitant to buy without it.
> 
> Also looking into ryzen as a plex/emby server. I think they would be epic for these
> http://links.em.experience.amd.com/servlet/MailView?ms=Mjc4ODc1ODMS1&r=NzI2Nzc3MzgwMDUS1&j=OTgyNzUyNTQxS0&mt=1&rt=0
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3167671/components-processors/after-ryzen-amd-has-no-immediate-plan-to-purge-its-other-pc-chips.html
> 
> in other news i will be getting a hero, may end up throwing it into a htpc in the end, but price was right 9 only 225 from my sources ) and my 1800x is already preordered
> 
> all i need is ram and cpu block wont be able to use it till the 3rd


Thanks for the info Mega. So they will even keep production of FX chips! Unprecedented i think, but probably it's also a necessity, since they don't have quad Ryzens out yet. This also means that FX prices won't drop as fast as i thought. The problem with this strategy, is that...i don't think they will be selling a whole lot of FX. Not when someone knows what's coming from the Ryzen side. But, i guess they can still sell to generic CPU customers, as well as people who have a CPU incident and burn their current FX... But, otherwise, for someone who buys all new, it will be a tough sell. I was pondering about getting another spare 8300 too, but after seeing how Ryzen does, it would be futile. If Ryzen works well in Win7 and i get a burnt FX, i will simply replace it with a quad Ryzen and sooner or later i will simply get an 8 core Ryzen. There is little point to give 100 EUR or more for FX right now, unless you intend to stick with AM3+ for years and you just fried your CPU.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi I got an email from amd, they are not dropping fx, it will continue to be sold alongside ryzen.
> 
> A bit disappointed in the moo dept I want the crosshair formula and i am beyond hesitant to buy without it.
> 
> Also looking into ryzen as a plex/emby server. I think they would be epic for these
> http://links.em.experience.amd.com/servlet/MailView?ms=Mjc4ODc1ODMS1&r=NzI2Nzc3MzgwMDUS1&j=OTgyNzUyNTQxS0&mt=1&rt=0
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3167671/components-processors/after-ryzen-amd-has-no-immediate-plan-to-purge-its-other-pc-chips.html
> 
> in other news i will be getting a hero, may end up throwing it into a htpc in the end, but price was right 9 only 225 from my sources ) and my 1800x is already preordered
> 
> all i need is ram and cpu block wont be able to use it till the 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Mega. So they will even keep production of FX chips! Unprecedented i think, but probably it's also a necessity, since they don't have quad Ryzens out yet. This also means that FX prices won't drop as fast as i thought. The problem with this strategy, is that...i don't think they will be selling a whole lot of FX. Not when someone knows what's coming from the Ryzen side. But, i guess they can still sell to generic CPU customers, as well as people who have a CPU incident and burn their current FX... But, otherwise, for someone who buys all new, it will be a tough sell. I was pondering about getting another spare 8300 too, but after seeing how Ryzen does, it would be futile. If Ryzen works well in Win7 and i get a burnt FX, i will simply replace it with a quad Ryzen and sooner or later i will simply get an 8 core Ryzen. There is little point to give 100 EUR or more for FX right now, unless you intend to stick with AM3+ for years and you just fried your CPU.
Click to expand...

I actually thought that was always known?

AMDs roadmap showed that FX would be sold alongside Ryzen based CPUs for at least 2017 (or most of it).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually thought that was always known?
> 
> AMDs roadmap showed that FX would be sold alongside Ryzen based CPUs for at least 2017 (or most of it).


Well, i certainly didn't know it! Must have missed that roadmap, it's all new to me...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I actually thought that was always known?
> 
> AMDs roadmap showed that FX would be sold alongside Ryzen based CPUs for at least 2017 (or most of it).
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i certainly didn't know it! Must have missed that roadmap, it's all new to me...
Click to expand...

and now I can't find the roadmap for it


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and now I can't find the roadmap for it


Don't worry about it Sarge! I believe you. I don't really care much about memorizing roadmaps, so it's entirely possible that i saw it too but simply didn't pay attention. I thought that FX would go EOL with the launch of Ryzen, just as it happened with AM3->AM3+. Apparently not and i can understand it. Both the lack of quad Ryzens and the fact that a non gamer who just wants a good, cheap computer, can find an FX perfectly viable still...

At the moment, i use both my 8 core FX and keep my 6300 as spare, so it's not like i need one. And given that i run everything undervolted, chances that i will fry an FX are very slim.


----------



## Johan45

Even with the PII there is later production. I toasted a 1090T and my replacement was made in 2013 maybe late 2012 just can't seem to remember right now. I just know I was very surprised by the date on the IHS. Either way it was well after the bulldozer launch in 2011.


----------



## mus1mus

Hey.
Nice work on the series.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey.
> Nice work on the series.


Thanks Mus1mus, I had a bit of time on the weekend to take a stab at it. I figure March is going to be busy for me. Still Heaven needs some work.









I found something floating around which looks pretty good IMO for the 1700x http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-gaming-benchamrks/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey.
> Nice work on the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mus1mus, I had a bit of time on the weekend to take a stab at it. I figure March is going to be busy for me. Still Heaven needs some work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found something floating around which looks pretty good IMO for the 1700x http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-gaming-benchamrks/
Click to expand...

My work is done then.









Still looking to improve on Heaven and Geekbench but getting sidetrack by the job.

I saw that a while ago. Pretty good numbers if you ask me.


----------



## Johan45

That they are, and I have a feeling thy're pretty close too


----------



## nrpeyton

Well I can't believe it.

It's came back to life twice now.

Firstly after the issue after my first ever DICE session.

And now after leaving the heatsink off accidently (how I explained 2 days ago).

Not stressed tested it again yet this time. (Only booted 5 minutes ago).

But honestly, this chip is indestructible lol.

I'm using it now (to get on here) and post this message.

What is it with the whole "leaving it for a few days" thing?

I honestly swapped them in/out in/out 10 times. _<<<< the same day i made the heatsink mistake_

The phenom would boot. The 8350 wouldn't.

Now 4 days later again. (and it was 4 days or so last time too) it suddenly working chip again!

_I'm going to try be much more careful._ I think the chip must have been somehow punishing me for mistreating her.

_Anyway_ My new ASROCK EXTREME9 arrives in a few days too.. hoping I can beat my previous max o/c of 5900 mhz on Dry Ice (with this chip).

Current board is ASROCK 990FX Killer. _<--- the one that got terrible reviews concerning its NorthBridge heatsink ._

If it doesn't yield any better results, I'll sell them both and get the Formula Z?


----------



## MrPerforations

do you think its worth me leaving this club right now?


----------



## mus1mus

Freewill.

I know a lot of guys who will still be here


----------



## Mega Man

what did i miss ?


----------



## MrPerforations

yer, think ill stay a while longer yet then.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Well I can't believe it.
> 
> It's came back to life twice now.
> 
> Firstly after the issue after my first ever DICE session.
> 
> And now after leaving the heatsink off accidently (how I explained 2 days ago).
> 
> Not stressed tested it again yet this time. (Only booted 5 minutes ago).
> 
> But honestly, this chip is indestructible lol.
> 
> I'm using it now (to get on here) and post this message.
> 
> What is it with the whole "leaving it for a few days" thing?
> 
> I honestly swapped them in/out in/out 10 times. _<<<< the same day i made the heatsink mistake_
> 
> The phenom would boot. The 8350 wouldn't.
> 
> Now 4 days later again. (and it was 4 days or so last time too) it suddenly working chip again!
> 
> _I'm going to try be much more careful._ I think the chip must have been somehow punishing me for mistreating her.
> 
> _Anyway_ My new ASROCK EXTREME9 arrives in a few days too.. hoping I can beat my previous max o/c of 5900 mhz on Dry Ice (with this chip).
> 
> Current board is ASROCK 990FX Killer. _<--- the one that got terrible reviews concerning its NorthBridge heatsink ._
> 
> If it doesn't yield any better results, I'll sell them both and get the Formula Z?


OK here's what happens when you leave it sit a few days... The board should be in CMOS reset mode and unplugged from PSU. You can hit the power button to drain caps, but this is a bad idea after a freezer run or two... Any how the caps drain through time by themselves. No need to rush it. This clears any high clock settings and releases bios hold on bad start ups. Because of unseen liquids to your naked eye, if bios gets any false readings it keeps the board in lock down. We could get really technical about it really, but that's basically what happens. The bios is hung on an error. So along with the caps slowly draining, it gives your board a chance to dry completely, inside and out. It's really important to remove power and dry your hardware thoroughly before the next restart.

The processor and board are equipped with thermal sensors. This avoids chip destruction from instant overheats. However repeated power up can cause chip failure, wait 30 seconds before you try again. If it where socket A, it would have likely died instantly because they didn't have IHS plates. But since the Phenoms and FX chips are soldered, you have a little give with the solder and copper mass on the silicon.

The Formula-Z is a wicked motherboard. You will spend many hours learning your bios XD. It is best equipped for Extreme Cooling solutions. Even with standard liquid cooling, it is above and beyond the best board to OC hard with. You don't stress test and game with this board even though it's perfectly capable, it's designed to bring chips to maximum clocks. While I cheated and De-lidded my FX-9590, it retains the highest recorded clock at HWBot on liquid cooling. I used sub ambient tap to drain liquid cooling so the water delta was plenty above freezing temps. With these two advantages, the third and in my opinion, the most important was the motherboard's super strong and super stable power delivery system. When set up properly, the board can maintain any set voltage to the T. You will never see a v-droop under 2.0 v-core.
Quote:


> hoping I can beat my previous max o/c of 5900 mhz on Dry Ice (with this chip)


If you haven't already, shut all but two cores off. It's just a max frequency. Only core 0 really counts.
You are about maxed out on Dice around 6ghz.
http://valid.x86.fr/wwaxen My highest Dice run all cores FX 4350 6220mhz - note the board I used







The next highest was FX-8350 all cores @ 6118mhz

I am not in total agreement with selling two boards for one board. If you do it this way, you no longer have a back-up motherboard.


----------



## The Sandman

Can anyone give me a suggestion on what to do (if anything at all) with a M5A99X EVO R2.0 mobo with the red CPU LED on full time.
I doubt it's worth sending to Asus for repair is my fear. And I don't need another old piece of HW laying around.

It's from a friends system that has already been repaired/returned.
Maybe only good for parts or should I just trash it?

System died 1 month out of warranty and was never OC'd. Just a work station with a FX 4170.


----------



## tashcz

Didnt understand from your words, is it working but has a LED that's always on, or it doesnt detect a CPU?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Can anyone give me a suggestion on what to do (if anything at all) with a M5A99X EVO R2.0 mobo with the red CPU LED on full time.
> I doubt it's worth sending to Asus for repair is my fear. And I don't need another old piece of HW laying around.
> 
> It's from a friends system that has already been repaired/returned.
> Maybe only good for parts or should I just trash it?
> 
> System died 1 month out of warranty and was never OC'd. Just a work station with a FX 4170.


Pull out RAM, put a speaker on the mobo for the beeps.

It could be the RAM or the CPU.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Didnt understand from your words, is it working but has a LED that's always on, or it doesnt detect a CPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Pull out RAM, put a speaker on the mobo for the beeps.
> 
> It could be the RAM or the CPU.


My bad, I should have mentioned I did that.
Swapped out memory, CPU and PSU. Even tried for a minimized setup and it still wouldn't get far enough into post to even make a beep code.
Simply froze when mobo was going through it's LED check points and reached the LED for the CPU. To make things clear you could not get close to bios.

Had the exact same thing happen to my M5A99FX Pro R2.0 (Bruce in rig sig) which is all default as well but it was only a year into it's warranty so RMA covered that.
Received the same mobo back from Asus after like two weeks. What PITA that was. Bruce is my, and my families Plex media server









This is what makes me think mobo can be repaired but I don't have those skills (yet). Hoping to learn something new here.
Thinking of a freebie mobo for the Grand kids maybe if repair is even feasible.


----------



## Mega Man

Swap bios chips and try again. Or possibly mobo battery


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Swap bios chips and try again. Or possibly mobo battery


These boards are getting to that age aren't they


----------



## tashcz

Maybe you've tried this out too, but have you tried blowing out the CPU socket with a hard dryer or something? Maybe there's a loose contact on one of the pins or somethings stuck there, dust perhaps.

Could you tell us how it started happening? Was the board working but put in a box and been there some time? Or you dismantled a system, changed the mobo, and tried it out on another CPU on it instanty and that happened?

There's really a bunch of reasons why that might be happening, but lets start with the easiest ones to fix. I just hope it doesn't need resoldering, reballing or baking in an oven. Reballing of GPUs here is about 50EUR+.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Can anyone give me a suggestion on what to do (if anything at all) with a M5A99X EVO R2.0 mobo with the red CPU LED on full time.
> I doubt it's worth sending to Asus for repair is my fear. And I don't need another old piece of HW laying around.
> 
> It's from a friends system that has already been repaired/returned.
> Maybe only good for parts or should I just trash it?
> 
> System died 1 month out of warranty and was never OC'd. Just a work station with a FX 4170.


try the Asus BIOS flashback feature? This has happened to me twice before and turns out both times was a wonky BIOS. 1st time was covered by RMA. I got a new board. Second time I simply used the flashback feature to reflashed the BIOS without turning the machine on.


----------



## nrpeyton

Anyone owned both an 8350 and a 9590?

I'm interested if the 9590 max CPU Frequency O/C is a good jump ahead the max on the 8350.

So for example under DICE the furthest I got was 5900mhz at 1.7v (8350)

Daily O/C of 4.8GHZ takes 1.55v (8350). _<-- for prime95 stability_

For 4.8GHZ on the 9590 could I expect lower voltages than 1.55v?

If not, the 9590 just seems a waste of time... it would beg the question on how good the 'binning' process is. I.E. do they just test to see if it meets minimum criteria (& chips are already predestined) or do they specifically keep the better silicon aside for 9590.

I.E if a chip is already pre-destined to be an 8350 (and simply meets the criteria) it could still outperform a 9590?

But if it was predestined to be a 9590, and met the criteria there's still no guarantee it would clock better than the 8350 which also met it's predestined criteria.

Another thing I think about is:

AM3+ Boards have power limits. (140W or 220W)
But most 8350 owners with an overclocking motherboard will run at 4.7/4.8 ghz anyway.
But due to the 8350 needing more voltage (as lower binned) 140w boards are probably being strained _*more*_ than they would running with a 'stock' 9590 in the socket.?


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Maybe you've tried this out too, but have you tried blowing out the CPU socket with a hard dryer or something? Maybe there's a loose contact on one of the pins or somethings stuck there, dust perhaps.
> 
> Could you tell us how it started happening? Was the board working but put in a box and been there some time? Or you dismantled a system, changed the mobo, and tried it out on another CPU on it instanty and that happened?
> 
> There's really a bunch of reasons why that might be happening, but lets start with the easiest ones to fix. I just hope it doesn't need resoldering, reballing or baking in an oven. Reballing of GPUs here is about 50EUR+.


I built the system originally 3+yrs back. Owner uses it daily (at home) for AutoCad. It was working normally till one morning when it simply would not boot. He claims it's been great all it's life.
Came back to me in this condition. Everything mentioned so far was done at this point, one change at a time over a couple days as time allowed. In the end he bought another M5A99X EVO (same as before) re-installed all his original components and it's been fine ever since. Didn't even have to reinstall OS the original works as if nothing ever happened.

As mentioned before on my own M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0 when it had same issue it came back from RMA (matched serial numbers) and even after a close inspection I could not verify what Asus had done as in no visible changes on anything viewing it with 10x eye piece. It's starting to make me think real serious about what's posted below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> try the Asus BIOS flashback feature? This has happened to me twice before and turns out both times was a wonky BIOS. 1st time was covered by RMA. I got a new board. Second time I simply used the flashback feature to reflashed the BIOS without turning the machine on.


I never gave the BIOS Flashback feature a thought! Thank you sharing how this worked on your system! Sounds promising.
Does the mobo need any power connected at all as in does it work with only the thumb drive and mobo say on a bench? I'd guess not.

This makes two votes for possible Bios issues (thanks to Mega as well). This seems to be the next path to follow but I'm always open for any other suggestions.
Thanks guys +rep to all.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Anyone owned both an 8350 and a 9590?
> 
> I'm interested if the 9590 max CPU Frequency O/C is a good jump ahead the max on the 8350.
> 
> So for example under DICE the furthest I got was 5900mhz at 1.7v (8350)
> 
> Daily O/C of 4.8GHZ takes 1.55v (8350). _<-- for prime95 stability_
> 
> For 4.8GHZ on the 9590 could I expect lower voltages than 1.55v?
> 
> If not, the 9590 just seems a waste of time... it would beg the question on how good the 'binning' process is. I.E. do they just test to see if it meets minimum criteria (& chips are already predestined) or do they specifically keep the better silicon aside for 9590.
> 
> I.E if a chip is already pre-destined to be an 8350 (and simply meets the criteria) it could still outperform a 9590?
> 
> But if it was predestined to be a 9590, and met the criteria there's still no guarantee it would clock better than the 8350 which also met it's predestined criteria.
> 
> Another thing I think about is:
> 
> AM3+ Boards have power limits. (140W or 220W)
> But most 8350 owners with an overclocking motherboard will run at 4.7/4.8 ghz anyway.
> But due to the 8350 needing more voltage (as lower binned) 140w boards are probably being strained _*more*_ than they would running with a 'stock' 9590 in the socket.?


Almost none of us get 9xxx chips. They are only binned enough to fit into 220W TDP for 4.7GHz (in the case of 9590) and nothing else is guaranteed. Some might not even get to 4.8GHz while some might get to 5GHz.

Binning isn't done as you think it is. It's just a process that determines if a chip can fit into a category/SKU with given specifications. Lets say, they make an 8 core and it can work at 3.2GHz at 95W TDP. They test the same chip at 4.0GHz to see if it can fit into 125W TDP and make it a 8350. It doesn't pass, so they make it a 8370E or something. 9590 are just chips that do 4.7GHz and fit into the 220W TDP, but TDP isnt the same as CPU power consumption for some reason.

Another thing worth noting is that we can have two chips that use 1.4V to get to 4.7GHz and use lets say 250W for that. One chip will need 1.5V for 4.8GHz and use 350W, while the other can get 4.8GHz with 1.44V and stay under 300W. There's no rule, but they both can be "born" as 9590s.

Thats why most of us go with whatever we can get cheapest and hope for the best. No need to pay the "9590 fine" since you can usually get 2 8xxx's for the price of one 9590. It's just not worth it. Only guarantee is that you're gonna get 4.7GHz which all of us do with decent motherboards and cooling (note 9590s don't come with a cooler).

Sandman,

Seems to me you've tried most of the things except the BIOS flashback. Give it a try, try whatever comes to your mind, since it seems like EOL is comming for our FX's and it won't be worth getting a new board or fixing it, dunno how much it would cost you to get it to Asus to fix it, but I doubt it will be cheap unless they're really generous.

If it ain't BIOS I'd say it's bad solder somewhere and time for a reflow/reball.


----------



## tashcz

And BTW guys, since we're a "closed club" here, saying that we got regulars and most of us know each other from the club, I know a couple of you are getting Ryzen, or already got it. I don't wanna spam the thread with Ryzen stuff, but there's something I'd like to ask. Reason I'm asking here is that all the other threads are just filled with messages, whining and stuff.

We've seen it's hard to get pass 4.1 or 4.2 GHz with ryzen. If anyone owning it could tell me if disabling 2 cores, making it a 6/12 is doable, could you tell me if it's possible to get better results.

Thanks a bunch guys and again sorry for posting this here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> And BTW guys, since we're a "closed club" here, saying that we got regulars and most of us know each other from the club, I know a couple of you are getting Ryzen, or already got it. I don't wanna spam the thread with Ryzen stuff, but there's something I'd like to ask. Reason I'm asking here is that all the other threads are just filled with messages, whining and stuff.
> 
> We've seen it's hard to get pass 4.1 or 4.2 GHz with ryzen. If anyone owning it could tell me if disabling 2 cores, making it a 6/12 is doable, could you tell me if it's possible to get better results.
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys and again sorry for posting this here.


It will be the middle of next week at the earliest- my board is due the 7th . I 'll post something here then.


----------



## strike105x

In theory due to the use of Cyclos resonant clock mesh technology the fx 9xxx CPU's would be at a lower tdp (at around 10%) for the same high frequency a regular fx 83xx would have. I even heard that the 220 tdp rating is bogus to elude some taxes. But as far as i know that Cyclos resonant clock mesh technology is the only difference worth mentioning between a regular FX83XX and an FX 9XXX chip.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Maybe you've tried this out too, but have you tried blowing out the CPU socket with a hard dryer or something? Maybe there's a loose contact on one of the pins or somethings stuck there, dust perhaps.
> 
> Could you tell us how it started happening? Was the board working but put in a box and been there some time? Or you dismantled a system, changed the mobo, and tried it out on another CPU on it instanty and that happened?
> 
> There's really a bunch of reasons why that might be happening, but lets start with the easiest ones to fix. I just hope it doesn't need resoldering, reballing or baking in an oven. Reballing of GPUs here is about 50EUR+.
> 
> 
> 
> I built the system originally 3+yrs back. Owner uses it daily (at home) for AutoCad. It was working normally till one morning when it simply would not boot. He claims it's been great all it's life.
> Came back to me in this condition. Everything mentioned so far was done at this point, one change at a time over a couple days as time allowed. In the end he bought another M5A99X EVO (same as before) re-installed all his original components and it's been fine ever since. Didn't even have to reinstall OS the original works as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> As mentioned before on my own M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0 when it had same issue it came back from RMA (matched serial numbers) and even after a close inspection I could not verify what Asus had done as in no visible changes on anything viewing it with 10x eye piece. It's starting to make me think real serious about what's posted below.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> try the Asus BIOS flashback feature? This has happened to me twice before and turns out both times was a wonky BIOS. 1st time was covered by RMA. I got a new board. Second time I simply used the flashback feature to reflashed the BIOS without turning the machine on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never gave the BIOS Flashback feature a thought! Thank you sharing how this worked on your system! Sounds promising.
> Does the mobo need any power connected at all as in does it work with only the thumb drive and mobo say on a bench? I'd guess not.
> 
> This makes two votes for possible Bios issues (thanks to Mega as well). This seems to be the next path to follow but I'm always open for any other suggestions.
> Thanks guys +rep to all.
Click to expand...

Well the system has to be plugged into power so the motherboard is receiving standby power. But the machine doesn't need to be powered on. Just have a look at the Flashback procedure in the manual. It lays it out in a pretty foolproof way. You also have to name the BIOS file quite specifically. For my board it has to be labeled M5A99FX.CAP as the root file there can't be anything else on the drive. Or at least I use an empty flash drive just to make sure nothing gets confused. Then you just pop it in hit the button and wait for that LED to stop flashing.


----------



## BinaryBummer

I just re-flashed my Tuf r3.0 to bios 212 after trying to determine what went south in my system. I done a fresh install since I started having issues of crashes yet no BSOD's.

To further I done fresh installs of win 10 4 times and got system handler error exception with no specific code/s.

Win 10 went on fine till I installed my drivers and then bam.. Takes me back to BSOD, restart repair > then tells me it can't be repaired and asked to do a system recovery that rolls back to in short having to re install my programs and all.

What I found was two things, One my oldest PSU finally is giving up on me.. I switched out the X750 for a 650 that I just put in my old machine and that solved the power issue.

One the second it was every time i tried to install the Asmedia 31 USB drivers "old or new" it crashed to system handle error and that left me back at start.

I tried Win 7 again and half my stuff was all screwy, Corsair software and lights won't work etc, so I went back to Win 10 1607 ISO just to avoid waiting for it to upgrade the earlier version I have and all is solid so far.

Is there any known work around for the USB drivers, I do use the 3.0 or do we have to again be slaved to Microsofts dictatorship of their so called service and be gracious they allow us to use it?

Looks like I will be ordering a new https://seasonic.com/product/prime-650-w-titanium/

Cheers!


----------



## nrpeyton

Well *just noticed* that for the past week or so (since I posted about my 8350 coming back to life) .

That I've been *stuck in single channel memory mode*. Windows also shows 8gb (as does the BIOS). But once I get into Windows. On the "My Computer Info" it says under installed RAM:
*8.00GB (3.98 GB usable).*

I've tried re-seating the RAM, tried different modules, even tried only using one stick at a time. But she just refuses to boot. (no matter what combination I used or which of my 4 sticks I used).

Eventually I went back to where I am now, one module in A2 and the other in B2. _(black & black on mobo)._

It then took 3 on/off's (after going back to A2 / B2) to get her to boot. Now she boots every time, again.

But still the same problem. _(Still stuck in single channel with only 4gb usable)._

I'm scared to muck around with the memory again (swapping about/re-seating) in case I lose the PC completely.

Really really odd.

Last week
I do remember after straightening all the CPU pins out, (using reading glasses & magnifying glass), that I still had to exert the tiniest bit of pressure to push the CPU into the socket. (normally it just drops in).

(When it came back to life, I figured I'd got the pins as straight as I was going to get them -- and that little bit pressure was just the holes in the socket doing the "last bit of straightening" for me? (If that makes sense).

Only noticed today _(a week later)_ that I'd only been running on 4gb due to getting _really_ sluggish, 1hr into using bit torrent.

This happened to anyone?

P.S.
My new Asrock Extreme9 arrived today. But not had time to look at it. (was working 'til 10pm).

I'm also now scared to take the CPU out the socket on my FX Killer (current mobo) in case I've actually broken a PIN, and thats whats causing the memory issue.


----------



## Mega Man

Well if it's broke its broke

Taking the cpu out would change nothing.

It may be dead it may need reseated....


----------



## nrpeyton

Just reseated it. Pins are all fine. CPU almost also drops back into socket now easily like it should.
_
There is a slight 'bend' at the bottom of one pin, but the 'head/top' of it is lined up correctly._

But still same problem.

Puzzling.

I'll try everything in the new mobo tonight, see if that fixes it.

*UPDATE*

Just turned the PC on tonight. _(*not* the new mobo)_

And with *no* further *troubleshooting* done on my part.

*I suddenly (strangely) have full memory capacity back, lol.* ?!

I swear this PC has a mind of its own. lol

I see most of you are busy over at the Ryzen owners club, lol... while I've just received my new Extreme9 12+2 mobo and planning my 2nd _*ever*_ DICE run.

I'd say I'm still having as much fun on my 'vintage' hardware ;-) haha

The Extreme9 also seems to have BIOS updates up to V 1.8. (FX Killer was 1.6).

So hopefully some of these weird issues will go away.


----------



## nrpeyton

Argh just finished putting everything together with new mobo.

But now my SSD (Drive C) which is my bootable HD isn't recognised as a bootable device.

BIOS shows its connected e.t.c all good otherwise.

Anyone know a quick fix?

(Without reinstalling windows)?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I'm still here!

Been very busy with Ryzen (as have some others) but I came across this:

http://wccftech.com/ryzen-fx-performance-gains-vishera/

Might be useful to some here, might not but for now if you guys want to see anything specific let me know and I'll see what I can do


----------



## nrpeyton

Fixed it.

It's like the drives have to be connected into the same SATA ports (by number) they were connected to before:

For example:

FX KILLER
SATA_1 - Samsung SSD 850 Evo
SATA_2 - OCZ-VERTEX4
SATA_3 - N/A
SATA_4 - WDC 3TB

Extreme9
SATA_1 - Samsung SSD 850 Evo
SATA_2 - OCZ-VERTEX4
SATA_3 - N/A
SATA_4 - WDC 3TB

It was trial & error until i got them into the same port numbers.

Odd.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still here!
> 
> Been very busy with Ryzen (as have some others) but I came across this:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/ryzen-fx-performance-gains-vishera/
> 
> Might be useful to some here, might not but for now if you guys want to see anything specific let me know and I'll see what I can do


Nice going Sarge









I am a bit disappointed in RYZEN when it comes to overclocking though, or are we too spoiled with our FX chips for that matter?

Performance is there but sadly not all games benefit from hyper threading yet which is why you see GPU bottlenecking at 1080p in most games.

There are some issues with RAM as well, most reviewers couldn't get 3000 MHz stable but that might change with BIOS updates.

I wait with buying RYZEN until they sort these things out, my little old FX stil runs games fine and i use my GPU when working in premiere and sony vegas.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still here!
> 
> Been very busy with Ryzen (as have some others) but I came across this:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/ryzen-fx-performance-gains-vishera/
> 
> Might be useful to some here, might not but for now if you guys want to see anything specific let me know and I'll see what I can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice going Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit disappointed in RYZEN when it comes to overclocking though, or are we too spoiled with our FX chips for that matter?
> 
> Performance is there but sadly not all games benefit from hyper threading yet which is why you see GPU bottlenecking at 1080p in most games.
> 
> There are some issues with RAM as well, most reviewers couldn't get 3000 MHz stable but that might change with BIOS updates.
> 
> I wait with buying RYZEN until they sort these things out, my little old FX stil runs games fine and i use my GPU when working in premiere and sony vegas.
Click to expand...

Overclocking is a bit limited I'll admit but it's damn nice seeing 20k Physics on an AMD chip









and I gotta stop you there, It's SMT, Hyper Threading is Intel's name for it, I know what you mean but it does create confusion.

Memory is a bit funky atm but that will get better with updates (I remember when the 8150 came out, that was a mess all over the place).

Each to their own mate, I said I'd pop in and ask if anyone wanted some numbers run or something tested and I'll do that


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Overclocking is a bit limited I'll admit but it's damn nice seeing 20k Physics on an AMD chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I gotta stop you there, It's SMT, Hyper Threading is Intel's name for it, I know what you mean but it does create confusion.
> 
> Memory is a bit funky atm but that will get better with updates (I remember when the 8150 came out, that was a mess all over the place).
> 
> Each to their own mate, I said I'd pop in and ask if anyone wanted some numbers run or something tested and I'll do that


Overclocking can get better due to bette silicon or BIOS updates etc. same as for RAM. Yeah its pretty cool to see such a high physics on AMD indeed, its more than double i ever seen on an FX chip to be fair which is simply astounding.

Yes you are right, its SMT, didn't want to confuce people.

BUT, i would like to see some benchmarks from your side if you want, like some gaming and real life performance compared to the FX line chips. I am also very curious about temps though. I saw a revieuw of TTL which ran his 1800X at more than 80 c under load with an AIO and blaming the chip for not being able to transfer the heat fast enough while he run ultra low RPM fans on his Corsair AIO which are renowned to have high fin density so in order to get proper cooling you need high static pressure fans.

So, now i am curious about your results Sarge







:thumb:


----------



## Alastair

Guys. I have my 360 rad in my machine taking air from inside the case and exhausting it out the top. That means it gets the heated air from my 280 which intakes from the bottom and dumps into the case. Would I see a major benefit by switching the fans on my 360 around to pull cool air from the top of the case? The only concern is that means I am left with only a single corsair ML140 as an exhaust fan and I will have a lot of positive pressure.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Overclocking is a bit limited I'll admit but it's damn nice seeing 20k Physics on an AMD chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I gotta stop you there, It's SMT, Hyper Threading is Intel's name for it, I know what you mean but it does create confusion.
> 
> Memory is a bit funky atm but that will get better with updates (I remember when the 8150 came out, that was a mess all over the place).
> 
> Each to their own mate, I said I'd pop in and ask if anyone wanted some numbers run or something tested and I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking can get better due to bette silicon or BIOS updates etc. same as for RAM. Yeah its pretty cool to see such a high physics on AMD indeed, its more than double i ever seen on an FX chip to be fair which is simply astounding.
> 
> Yes you are right, its SMT, didn't want to confuce people.
> 
> BUT, i would like to see some benchmarks from your side if you want, like some gaming and real life performance compared to the FX line chips. I am also very curious about temps though. I saw a review of TTL which ran his 1800X at more than 80 c under load with an AIO and blaming the chip for not being able to transfer the heat fast enough while he run ultra low RPM fans on his Corsair AIO which are renowned to have high fin density so in order to get proper cooling you need high static pressure fans.
> 
> So, now i am curious about your results Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...

To be fair WCCF kinda beat me to the punch with the AMD then and now article and video they did.

I still don't have my FX chips back yet but I do have my Ryzen rig up and running fully (albeit on a worn OS) so I can provide some numbers on that.

I did hit 3.9Ghz stable on a Noctua NH-U9S with a1.387v but 4.0 isn't going to happen on my chip, I'm thinking about an 1800x just so I can get that little extra speed.

the speed may not seem like much but take this into consideration:



That's 4.0 flat with 2666 c16 memory, total of 1763cb Multi and 163cb Single core

Best I've gotten on FX was 840cb Multi and 126cb (I think) Single and that was at 5.2Ghz.

clock speed might not be fast but the performance is there


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I have my 360 rad in my machine taking air from inside the case and exhausting it out the top. That means it gets the heated air from my 280 which intakes from the bottom and dumps into the case. Would I see a major benefit by switching the fans on my 360 around to pull cool air from the top of the case? The only concern is that means I am left with only a single corsair ML140 as an exhaust fan and I will have a lot of positive pressure.


If you set your fans as intake, your GPU will heat up because you pulling the hot air inside your case which is too much for your Corsair fan to exhaust.

Maybe its better to set them as pull in the top of your case, i see good improvement when i did this with my setup. I have 2 140 mm Phanteks fans pushing air from the bottom and one 200 mm fan in the front also as intake. I have one 140 mm Phanteks fan set as intake in order for the radiator to breath fresh cool air. I have another 120 mm fan in the top as exhaust in order to pull the hot air away from the radiator. I have another 120 mm fan mounted on my hard driver bay in order to push cool air on my GPU. This setup works very well to my surprise because i always thought that pushing air through a radiator works best.
I have all fans controller by BIOS but i need a fan controller because the BIOS is not that great at handling fan speeds at times and i want to take full control of my cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I have my 360 rad in my machine taking air from inside the case and exhausting it out the top. That means it gets the heated air from my 280 which intakes from the bottom and dumps into the case. Would I see a major benefit by switching the fans on my 360 around to pull cool air from the top of the case? The only concern is that means I am left with only a single corsair ML140 as an exhaust fan and I will have a lot of positive pressure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> To be fair WCCF kinda beat me to the punch with the AMD then and now article and video they did.
> 
> I still don't have my FX chips back yet but I do have my Ryzen rig up and running fully (albeit on a worn OS) so I can provide some numbers on that.
> 
> I did hit 3.9Ghz stable on a Noctua NH-U9S with a1.387v but 4.0 isn't going to happen on my chip, I'm thinking about an 1800x just so I can get that little extra speed.
> 
> the speed may not seem like much but take this into consideration:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 4.0 flat with 2666 c16 memory, total of 1763cb Multi and 163cb Single core
> 
> Best I've gotten on FX was 840cb Multi and 126cb (I think) Single and that was at 5.2Ghz.
> 
> clock speed might not be fast but the performance is there


Yeah the performance is definitely there but they took the fun out of it a lil because only mild overclocks are offered at this time. Hopefully it gets better with BIOS updates and perhaps software updates.

Its an amazing architecture and i think there can be a lot more pulled from the silicon than we see now. Lots of reviewers were having problems with ram speeds higher than 2666 MHz because of early BIOS releases and others could do 3200 MHz with newer BIOS. Strange thing because they seem to had lots of time to do research and optimize their BIOS. As a matter a fact, i wonder how many revisions Gigabyte would need this time in order to fix these issues lol









IF i plan to get RYZEN, i would go with an MSI board for once OR another Sabertooth.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah the performance is definitely there but they took the fun out of it a lil because only mild overclocks are offered at this time. Hopefully it gets better with BIOS updates and perhaps software updates.
> 
> Its an amazing architecture and i think there can be a lot more pulled from the silicon than we see now. Lots of reviewers were having problems with ram speeds higher than 2666 MHz because of early BIOS releases and others could do 3200 MHz with newer BIOS. Strange thing because they seem to had lots of time to do research and optimize their BIOS. As a matter a fact, i wonder how many revisions Gigabyte would need this time in order to fix these issues lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF i plan to get RYZEN, i would go with an MSI board for once OR another Sabertooth.


I agree on the overclocking, more Mhz would be more fun for sure.

Ryzen was still having final tweaks done in January from what I've heard so it's very possible that there could be drastic jumps ahead (especially with system memory being tied to Ryzens clocks).

might surprise you to know that Gigabyte has had the most BIOS updates out so far, they are on the ball here









MSI have some solid boards, haven't heard about a Sabertooth atm but if they are like the Z270 versions then you don't want them imo..... (look up the X270 TUF Mark 2)


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I have my 360 rad in my machine taking air from inside the case and exhausting it out the top. That means it gets the heated air from my 280 which intakes from the bottom and dumps into the case. Would I see a major benefit by switching the fans on my 360 around to pull cool air from the top of the case? The only concern is that means I am left with only a single corsair ML140 as an exhaust fan and I will have a lot of positive pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> If you set your fans as intake, your GPU will heat up because you pulling the hot air inside your case which is too much for your Corsair fan to exhaust.
> 
> Maybe its better to set them as pull in the top of your case, i see good improvement when i did this with my setup. I have 2 140 mm Phanteks fans pushing air from the bottom and one 200 mm fan in the front also as intake. I have one 140 mm Phanteks fan set as intake in order for the radiator to breath fresh cool air. I have another 120 mm fan in the top as exhaust in order to pull the hot air away from the radiator. I have another 120 mm fan mounted on my hard driver bay in order to push cool air on my GPU. This setup works very well to my surprise because i always thought that pushing air through a radiator works best.
> I have all fans controller by BIOS but i need a fan controller because the BIOS is not that great at handling fan speeds at times and i want to take full control of my cooling.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I dont see how my GPU's would end up getting hot as they are on the same loop as everything else is.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys. I have my 360 rad in my machine taking air from inside the case and exhausting it out the top. That means it gets the heated air from my 280 which intakes from the bottom and dumps into the case. Would I see a major benefit by switching the fans on my 360 around to pull cool air from the top of the case? The only concern is that means I am left with only a single corsair ML140 as an exhaust fan and I will have a lot of positive pressure.


Its always better to have the freshest "coolest" air going through a rad, so yes, set the top as intake also

Dont worry too much about exhaust, the air will find its way out; there are plenty of slits & holes...

And if there is no filter on the exhaust ML140, it should be doing fine. IF you are too worried, you can always cut away the grille on the exhaust. Although, taking out out a couple if PCI-slot blanking plates will help if you are worried.

"Positive Pressure" is an exaggeration, i'ld honestly be amazed if it mounted up to 0.25 PSI








That said, "Positive Pressure" is a good thing, it keeps the dust from coming in through the aforementioned slits & holes.

However, if you dont have a fan filter already on the top, do consider getting one.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dont see how my GPU's would end up getting hot as they are on the same loop as everything else is.


lol, sorry my bad, didn't know you water cooled your GPU's too.

In that case it would be better to set your fans like i did, exhausting it out of the case in pull setup. Hot air always moves up so its only logical you want to exhaust the hot air outside your case from the top..

Make sure you set the exhaust fan as intake on the top rear, in that way you are sure your radiator gets fresh/colder air from outside your case instead of breathing all the hot air from the bottom radiator.

Blowing hot air in the case is not a good idea with only one exhaust fan IMO because the rest of your components get hot, it is possible but i would recommend a second exhaust fan to make sure the hot air can escape from your case so that other components are less effected by it.

It can strongly depend on what case an airflow your case has but i did a lot of testing with my setup and this works the best for me.

2 140 mm pushing fresh air from the bottom

1 140 mm exhaust fan set as intake for the radiator.

1 120 mm fan in the top of the case sucking the hot air out of the case

1 200 mm fan blowing cool air in the case

1 120 mm mounted on my HDD bay blowing on the GPU.

2 80 mm AMD stock cooler fans blowing on the vrm's

This setup works best for me as you need to bring fresh/cool air in the case from the front or bottom or both and exhaust it from the top. Hot air always moves up, working with convection always works best.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice going Sarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit disappointed in RYZEN when it comes to overclocking though, or are we too spoiled with our FX chips for that matter?
> 
> Performance is there but sadly not all games benefit from hyper threading yet which is why you see GPU bottlenecking at 1080p in most games.
> 
> There are some issues with RAM as well, most reviewers couldn't get 3000 MHz stable but that might change with BIOS updates.
> 
> I wait with buying RYZEN until they sort these things out, my little old FX stil runs games fine and i use my GPU when working in premiere and sony vegas.


Only game I really play atm is The Witcher 3. Which is optimised for 8 cores. So whilst firing on all cores up against an i7 6700k with a GTX 1080 we're equally matched for FPS in-game at 1440p and 4k @ Ultra.

I _dont need_ to upgrade my CPU.

If I did, I admit it would be just for fun.. and because I don't want left out.

Not enough to justify it yet.

If you asked someone to name 1 game we can't play at :
1440p Ultra with 8350 & 1080
or
4k Ultra with 8350 & 1080 TI

They'd have no answer, there is none.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Overclocking is a bit limited I'll admit but it's damn nice seeing 20k Physics on an AMD chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I gotta stop you there, It's SMT, Hyper Threading is Intel's name for it, I know what you mean but it does create confusion.
> 
> Memory is a bit funky atm but that will get better with updates (I remember when the 8150 came out, that was a mess all over the place).
> 
> Each to their own mate, I said I'd pop in and ask if anyone wanted some numbers run or something tested and I'll do that


Would love to see some info on overclocking. Specifically regarding temps too. (in terms of numbers e.t.c. if you're into that sort of thing)?

Is it temps, or fear of going too high on voltage thats holding people back?

The Ryzen 1700 (non X) looks like a cracking wee deal. If they're all hitting 4GHZ it would appeal to me more for the challenge of "getting it" to that.

More interesting than sticking a 1800X in, maybe getting 300mhz then having to stop. But would still love to know more about whats holding everyone back.

The FX's are higher TDP with a much lower temp limit (62c throttling) so how come these chips which are meant to be so power efficient are running so hot.

After watching Dera8ers de-lid video with only 1c difference it shows the soldering process has also improved since FX series... so with those 3 things said.. how is ZEN running so hot? I'm hearing stories about 80/90c


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dont see how my GPU's would end up getting hot as they are on the same loop as everything else is.


My three rad loop (RX360, RS360, and EX140) are all intake (top, front and bottom) with one 140mm (Noctua Ind 2000) as exhaust.
Granted my case has a huge mesh screen (240 x 280mm) on the left case cover window that use to support a 200mm fan but it is now removed. Now it simply allows anything the rear exhaust doesn't grab to simply flow out this area.

Temps are great, never an issue. I use to be concerned about my front 360 rad exhausting onto the HDDs with 5/8" clearance between them, but even those are not effected by the rad even when stressing for hours. The air coming off the rads doesn't effect internal temps one bit from where I'm at. If you check the actual air temp coming off the exhaust side of a rad it really isn't all that hot. Equal to a good warm day in most cases.

I should mention that I also have a GT AP15 (1850 rpm) mounted to the right case cover blowing onto backside of mobo/VRM. That makes a total of 8 intakes. There's a link in my rig sig if interested for the case I run.

Rad fans usually run around 1000 rpm and the rear exhaust Noctua Ind usually at 1200 rpm. Nothing changes even with everything running 100% while stressing.
IMHO it's the only way to fly with multiple rads.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Overclocking is a bit limited I'll admit but it's damn nice seeing 20k Physics on an AMD chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I gotta stop you there, It's SMT, Hyper Threading is Intel's name for it, I know what you mean but it does create confusion.
> 
> Memory is a bit funky atm but that will get better with updates (I remember when the 8150 came out, that was a mess all over the place).
> 
> Each to their own mate, I said I'd pop in and ask if anyone wanted some numbers run or something tested and I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see some info on overclocking. Specifically regarding temps too. (in terms of numbers e.t.c. if you're into that sort of thing)?
> 
> Is it temps, or fear of going too high on voltage thats holding people back?
> 
> The Ryzen 1700 (non X) looks like a cracking wee deal. If they're all hitting 4GHZ it would appeal to me more for the challenge of "getting it" to that.
> 
> More interesting than sticking a 1800X in, maybe getting 300mhz then having to stop. But would still love to know more about whats holding everyone back.
Click to expand...

Temps and volt wall mainly atm

Stock:


3.9Ghz:


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Temps and volt wall mainly atm
> 
> 3.9Ghz:


1.35v @ 3.9GHZ = 72c.

Water temp?

What temp does Ryzen throttle at?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Temps and volt wall mainly atm
> 
> 3.9Ghz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.34v @ 3.9GHZ = 72c.
> 
> That under water?
Click to expand...

That's with my 360 EK Predator so yes.

This is 8 cores on 14nm, was never going to run cold


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's with my 360 EK Predator so yes.
> 
> This is 8 cores on 14nm, was never going to run cold


Hmm yeah I see what you mean..... (I seem to be looking at it back to front)... here's why:

I was thinking along the lines of recent GPU releases... when Nvidia went from GTX 980 (28nm) to current 16nm GTX 1080's temps dropped massively.

My STRIX 980 used to run at 89c on air. My 1080 on air never goes above 55c. Yet performance still also nearly doubled.

argh all this talk about it makes me want to get in on the ryzen action lol.

I'm so curious about everything.

Yet my little 8350 just got a new lease of life with new mobo I installed this week.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> That's with my 360 EK Predator so yes.
> 
> This is 8 cores on 14nm, was never going to run cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm yeah I see what you mean..... (I seem to be looking at it back to front)... here's why:
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of recent GPU releases... when Nvidia went from GTX 980 (28nm) to current 16nm GTX 1080's temps dropped massively.
> 
> My STRIX 980 used to run at 89c on air. My 1080 on air never goes above 55c. Yet performance still also nearly doubled.
Click to expand...

You also have to look at core architecture as well, Pascal is missing some things in it that Maxwell had which in turn is missing some things that Kepler had.

AMD has done the same thing as well, sometimes you have to look beyond the surface


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> You also have to look at core architecture as well, Pascal is missing some things in it that Maxwell had which in turn is missing some things that Kepler had.
> 
> AMD has done the same thing as well, sometimes you have to look beyond the surface


Aye, I see what you mean...

I'm running chilled water... so really beginning to ponder what I could do with it lol.

Some days (depending on daily dew point) I can go as low as 5c water temp with no condensation.

Or run it about -10c to 0c (depending on load) with a bit insulation. (and it'll happily chug away for hours without having to refill a pot e.t.c.) ;-)

I can see myself giving into ZEN, when I just know I don't need it.


----------



## nrpeyton

After seeing this:

I *really* want a 1700 now.

1% difference once overclocked.



I just want it, so I can tinker with it. lol

Can't believe intel *still* hasn''t slashed the price off their 6900k.


----------



## nrpeyton

And this makes it look like the 1700 actually is even _slightly_ more fun to O/C than the 8350:


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> After seeing this:
> 
> I *really* want a 1700 now.
> 
> 1% difference once overclocked.
> 
> I just want it, so I can tinker with it. lol
> 
> Can't believe intel *still* hasn''t slashed the price off their 6900k.


Well they are the same chip essentially (minus leakage and clocks), 1700 may not hit 4.0 though but it does run cooler, Silicon lottery as always plays a big role


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Well they are the same chip essentially (minus leakage and clocks), 1700 may not hit 4.0 though but it does run cooler, Silicon lottery as always plays a big role


True  But I think mobo can play a big part (as I learnt this weekend) \/

I just upgraded my AM3+ mobo (for my 8350) and these are the results:

============================================================================
For stock 'prime95' on old mobo (ASROCK 990FX Killer, 8+2) I've always needed 1.33v

On my new mobo (ASROCK 990FX EXTREME9, 12+2) at stock (4.0 ghz), I only need 1.20v

North Bridge is prime95 stable at 2800 mhz ++.
Couldn't even boot past 2600 before.

My 2133 mhz rated DDR3, will O/C to nearly 2400 just by upping voltage by 50mv & changing timings from 12 to 13. (and is prime95 stable).

Old board wouldn't even boot past 2133 at max voltage + highest timings board would allow.

And solid:
5 ghz on core at 50mv less than I needed for 4.7GHZ on old mobo.

I'm stunned.









Amazed at the difference a mobo can make. I used to think I'd "lost the silicon lottery" e.t.c. e.t.c..... (with 8350) until yesterday...

p.s
my old board never even got bad reviews from the press
===================================================================

Alright, I admit it took a punishing over the last three years... but c'mon... lol

P.S. the Extreme9 _does_ have a further updated BIOS. (version 1.8).
Asrock stopped at v1.6 with the FX Killer.

So we could still see some big overclocking gains _still to come_ as AMD updates/releases new ryzen code?
(FX platform is perfect example of history of this).?

It could be mobo's holding clocks back, not chips. Could still see 1800x's pulling ahead of 1700's in future as everything develops further...? _(just my thoughts as they've came to me)_

.


----------



## miklkit

My 8370 is still running just fine so I am in no great hurry to get Ryzen. The thing is that while I don't mind running it at 100% when stress testing, the latest games with a Fury and a new 27" 1440P 144 mhz monitor are pushing it to 80-90% loads and I am not comfortable doing that for hours on end. So an upgrade will be coming.

So far I am negotiating with a shop in Germany for an AM4 bracket for my Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. Never got a reply from Silverstone. The next option would be a Noctua D15 with their 3000 rpm fans installed.

The 1700 looks like the way to go for now just because it comes with a Wraith cooler.

I still want the MSI Titanium motherboard for its heat sinks.

All I know about ram is it will be 4 sticks of something with low heat sinks.

June might be an interesting month.


----------



## gertruude

sadly i cant afford ryzen yet, hope the regulars dont jump ship as far as this thread goes


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sadly i cant afford ryzen yet, hope the regulars dont jump ship as far as this thread goes


Before a few months, i said that 6 months after Ryzen launch, i would be the only one left with FX in the forum. It's happening.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Before a few months, i said that 6 months after Ryzen launch, i would be the only one left with FX in the forum. It's happening.


well thats 2 of us so far lol

ill be sticking with fx for a long while yet


----------



## SuperZan

I still love to talk Vishy even with Ryzen running. Plus, I've still got construction cores in service about the house. I don't regret getting in early but that was with the understanding that I'd be a guinea pig for a new platform. Tried and true FX has legs yet.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> well thats 2 of us so far lol
> 
> ill be sticking with fx for a long while yet


I hope to resist the itch and wait for Zen2. My original plan was to wait for Zen2 EOL. I don't know if i will manage that, but i hope to resist until Zen2. If Zen2 comes out and doesn't work on Win7, i will rush to get Zen1 while i can. Until then, the team FX does everything. Actually, after years, i decided to disable the Windows Indexer and it's like a breeze of fresh air, cause that damn thing would kick in every few days on my secondary HDD and it would load the green bar that took seconds. Now it's gone. I also changed to another security combo that is ligher than before the PC feels ultrafast.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> sadly i cant afford ryzen yet, hope the regulars dont jump ship as far as this thread goes


Vish for life!









Seeing if the MSI 970 gaming has any lead in it's pants for the last couple weeks while I wait for my x370 Titanium.

5 giggles benching etc.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 


Seems to be some ram related weakness when pushing above 4.7 in prime 95 blend and IBT AVX - still trying to track that down.


----------



## Undervolter

@ CssOrkinman

MSI should seriously hire you for demonstration in overclocking events. We 've had people here that couldn't move past 4Ghz on that motherboard, not to mention the leaks. You are the person that consistently breaks every MSI record. Where is MSI's marketing department to snatch you?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> @ CssOrkinman
> 
> MSI should seriously hire you for demonstration in overclocking events. We 've had people here that couldn't move past 4Ghz on that motherboard, not to mention the leaks. You are the person that consistently breaks every MSI record. Where is MSI's marketing department to snatch you?


lol

It does seem like I have better luck than most







.

On the particular 970 gaming I have , the cpu protection feature is very closely matched to the clockspeeds/voltages of the cpu's on it's support list - I.E. If you want to clock past 4.4ghz on an 8 core - you are probably going to have to disable smart protection.


----------



## strike105x

The MSI 970 gaming carbon was one I really wanted to get and test but it wasn't available in stores when i upgraded.

Also you can count on me sticking around more, i had no intention of getting ryzen from the start







.


----------



## Alastair

Well I plan on sticking around a little bit. Maybe once yields have improved on Ryzen and gives is some better Oc's. Or maybe when zen+ / Ryzen 2 comes out.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> The MSI 970 gaming carbon was one I really wanted to get and test but it wasn't available in stores when i upgraded.
> 
> Also you can count on me sticking around more, i had no intention of getting ryzen from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've got one of those board sitting in Europe lol......

I don't expect to get it any time soon though :/


----------



## mus1mus

Im still waiting for orkin to turn heads with his X370 Titanium + Ryzen. These board popped up in one of local stores in my area for quite an appealing price!--less than the $400 MSRP in my currency.


----------



## Undervolter

FX's revenge. It took time, but it came:








Of course, for me, FX was a win since day1, as it stomped over 2500 in video encoding.







But it now shows, which one ages more gracefully.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> FX's revenge. It took time, but it came:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for me, FX was a win since day1, as it stomped over 2500 in video encoding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it now shows, which one ages more gracefully.


wow, that's one good explanation video. I suspected something strange in the statements on some reviewers but i couldn't figure out what but this guy nailed it.

It makes me wanna buy the 1700 or 1800 X even more now but can't afford it at the moment. My 8350 stil runs like a champ though.


----------



## strike105x

In my case i upgraded my PC just a 3 months prior to Ryzen, because:

A. I knew Ryzen would be out of my reach financially.
B. While i do want performance i also want stability, and the FX platform had a lot of years to refine itself.
C. I had no doubt ryzen will be awesome, but i know how the trend goes for AMD new hardware launches, there are a lot of things to iron out







.

And i will be honest, this FX8300 runs beyond my wildest dreams... I had an FX 4300, so i just expected that with more cores... but its so much more XD. I also consider myself very lucky that i got it to run great at 4.7 Ghz with 1.42v with my memory at 2400 Mhz, for an FX8300 this are some very nice results, but i do own it to you guys as well, you helped me a lot both in picking up my cooler and mobo, plus giving me cooling ideas and helping me brainstorming the way here, for that:

YOU GUYS HAVE MY SINCERE THANKS AND GRATITUDE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got one of those board sitting in Europe lol......
> 
> I don't expect to get it any time soon though :/


Me jelly







. There's also so little info on the MSI 970A Gaming Carbon out there...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I've got one of those board sitting in Europe lol......
> 
> I don't expect to get it any time soon though :/
> 
> 
> 
> Me jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's also so little info on the MSI 970A Gaming Carbon out there...
Click to expand...

I agree which is why I want to get my hands on it, sadly It won't be for at least a couple of months.


----------



## Alastair

So hurricane. I decided to follow your suggestion. I turned my top rear exhaust to intake. Mainly cause I lost my filters and can't find them.

I don't seem to see much of an improvement in temps with cpu only load. But that being said I don't think a CPU only load heats up the system too much.

One thing I have noticed and it Irks me! Now the fan that now intakes from the rear seems to be making this loud whine. I would almost describe it as like high speed chopping. Listen to a drone and you get the idea on what this fan sounds like. It still makes the noise even when on foam standoffs to push it away from the grill.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> In my case i upgraded my PC just a 3 months prior to Ryzen, because:
> 
> A. I knew Ryzen would be out of my reach financially.
> B. While i do want performance i also want stability, and the FX platform had a lot of years to refine itself.
> C. I had no doubt ryzen will be awesome, but i know how the trend goes for AMD new hardware launches, there are a lot of things to iron out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And i will be honest, this FX8300 runs beyond my wildest dreams... I had an FX 4300, so i just expected that with more cores... but its so much more XD. I also consider myself very lucky that i got it to run great at 4.7 Ghz with 1.42v with my memory at 2400 Mhz, for an FX8300 this are some very nice results, but i do own it to you guys as well, you helped me a lot both in picking up my cooler and mobo, plus giving me cooling ideas and helping me brainstorming the way here, for that:


Look at the positive side. If you are patient, you will go to Zen2, which will likely be considerably better and i would bet will come with new motherboard chipset too. So in 2 years, pretty much everyone, will want Zen2 and X470 chipset. And you will be able to get them, without regrets that you are putting to waste your 1st gen Zen. Besides, like you say, FX isn't dead yet, even in games. Reading this forum, is inevitable to generate irrational urges and upgraditis. They will all go Zen2 and sure enough they will all go Zen3 too. So, i speak for myself too, you must try to think rationally, because at the end, much of it is impulse buying. If i wanted to, i could order Ryzen now. However, i can't justify to myself to simply throw FX into secondary duties, when for all i do, it's super fast and i have a dedicated encoding rig, that depending on the film, does 2-3 hours to make a very high quality Blue-Ray encoding. So, it already exceeds my requirements, cause i could do something like 8 Blu Rays a day, that's massive and without hampering my main rig. Ryzen, by force of things, i 'd have to use it on my main rig. To do what? The FX in the secondary does the video encoding, so why hamper my main rig? Just because Ryzen is much faster? Wouldn't make sense. You don't need a 16 thread CPU to just browse, watch video, listen to musing, play Skyrim, Amstrad emulators, and Europa Universalis, which btw i completely updated and now finally runs smooth (they probably fixed the engine or i was killing the engine because of some mods that no longer serve). I may as well wait for a big CPU to have as "last hurrah" for sticking with Win7 until i can.

Wait for Zen2. You will be happy you did so. Everytime it's the same with AMD. 2nd gen really shines. Awesomeness, with PCs, never ends. With your FX at 4.7 and games running finally many threads, i think that as long as you play at 60fps, you will make it till 2019 and if history is a guide, you will be very glad you waited. There are many obvious sectors of improvement in the Zen platform. Hell, i just noticed that Asrock B350 boards, lack USB 3.1. This reminds me of the first Asrock AM3+ boards that lacked USB3 header. This was fixed by releasing "R2.0" of the motherboard. So you had to pay again for the USB3 header. I suspect the same will happen with the USB3.1 ports. By force of things, since Intel will have to reply in the meantime, by the time Zen2 will be out, the entire platform will be much better deal than it already is.


----------



## Alastair

I've been stressing that my stability was going for a ball of pooh at 4.95. Like sometimes it passes IBT and other times it falls on its face. I was super worried my chip was degrading. So I decided to look up my day one OC results with my chip. 4.8GHz @ 1.404V was one of my preliminary day one results with this 8370 of mine two years ago. Back then I only ten runs IBT and it wasn't with a combined NB or RAM OC either. Well I've got the combined runs in and it still manages 4.8 @ 1.404. So I can't see this chip as having degraded. Can a poor mount of my block cause higher than normal socket temps (even though the core temps are still within operating parameters?)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol
> 
> It does seem like I have better luck than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the particular 970 gaming I have , the cpu protection feature is very closely matched to the clockspeeds/voltages of the cpu's on it's support list - I.E. If you want to clock past 4.4ghz on an 8 core - you are probably going to have to disable smart protection.


In your forum options, you are entitled to a custom title under your nickname (where mine says "x264 enthusiast"). I think it's time to go and add yours: "The MSI Whisperer".


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Look at the positive side. If you are patient, you will go to Zen2, which will likely be considerably better and i would bet will come with new motherboard chipset too. So in 2 years, pretty much everyone, will want Zen2 and X470 chipset. And you will be able to get them, without regrets that you are putting to waste your 1st gen Zen. Besides, like you say, FX isn't dead yet, even in games. Reading this forum, is inevitable to generate irrational urges and upgraditis. They will all go Zen2 and sure enough they will all go Zen3 too. So, i speak for myself too, you must try to think rationally, because at the end, much of it is impulse buying. If i wanted to, i could order Ryzen now. However, i can't justify to myself to simply throw FX into secondary duties, when for all i do, it's super fast and i have a dedicated encoding rig, that depending on the film, does 2-3 hours to make a very high quality Blue-Ray encoding. So, it already exceeds my requirements, cause i could do something like 8 Blu Rays a day, that's massive and without hampering my main rig. Ryzen, by force of things, i 'd have to use it on my main rig. To do what? The FX in the secondary does the video encoding, so why hamper my main rig? Just because Ryzen is much faster? Wouldn't make sense. You don't need a 16 thread CPU to just browse, watch video, listen to musing, play Skyrim, Amstrad emulators, and Europa Universalis, which btw i completely updated and now finally runs smooth (they probably fixed the engine or i was killing the engine because of some mods that no longer serve). I may as well wait for a big CPU to have as "last hurrah" for sticking with Win7 until i can.
> 
> Wait for Zen2. You will be happy you did so. Everytime it's the same with AMD. 2nd gen really shines. Awesomeness, with PCs, never ends. With your FX at 4.7 and games running finally many threads, i think that as long as you play at 60fps, you will make it till 2019 and if history is a guide, you will be very glad you waited. There are many obvious sectors of improvement in the Zen platform. Hell, i just noticed that Asrock B350 boards, lack USB 3.1. This reminds me of the first Asrock AM3+ boards that lacked USB3 header. This was fixed by releasing "R2.0" of the motherboard. So you had to pay again for the USB3 header. I suspect the same will happen with the USB3.1 ports. By force of things, since Intel will have to reply in the meantime, by the time Zen2 will be out, the entire platform will be much better deal than it already is.


Oh but i am positive, i absolutely love my build, i honestly am very happy with how my PC runs, and looking at ME:Andromeda (probably the last game besides Zestiria that i will buy this year or even longer) it seems that i'm safe with the system requirements XD. I'm hoping to get 5 years of use at least out of this PC







.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol
> 
> It does seem like I have better luck than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the particular 970 gaming I have , the cpu protection feature is very closely matched to the clockspeeds/voltages of the cpu's on it's support list - I.E. If you want to clock past 4.4ghz on an 8 core - you are probably going to have to disable smart protection.
> 
> 
> 
> In your forum options, you are entitled to a custom title under your nickname (where mine says "x264 enthusiast"). I think it's time to go and add yours: "The MSI Whisperer".
Click to expand...









I think " Spouse Annoyer" might be most fitting lol

Thanks for the link to the 2500k vs FX - something I've understood for a long time , but I'm glad someone had the guts to post it in reference to the current situation.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> FX's revenge. It took time, but it came:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for me, FX was a win since day1, as it stomped over 2500 in video encoding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it now shows, which one ages more gracefully.


and THAT video explains exactly what is wrong with peoples perceptions, everyone focuses on the now instead of a few steps ahead








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol
> 
> It does seem like I have better luck than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the particular 970 gaming I have , the cpu protection feature is very closely matched to the clockspeeds/voltages of the cpu's on it's support list - I.E. If you want to clock past 4.4ghz on an 8 core - you are probably going to have to disable smart protection.
> 
> 
> 
> In your forum options, you are entitled to a custom title under your nickname (where mine says "x264 enthusiast"). I think it's time to go and add yours: "The MSI Whisperer".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think " Spouse Annoyer" might be most fitting lol
> 
> Thanks for the link to the 2500k vs FX - something I've understood for a long time , but I'm glad someone had the guts to post it in reference to the current situation.
Click to expand...

You know it's really sad that MSI never made an FX board I cared about using till after I went to Skylake?









That said I am partly glad I never got the Titanium though.......no bclk generator









I wish you the best of luck mate


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and THAT video explains exactly what is wrong with peoples perceptions, everyone focuses on the now instead of a few steps ahead


To me, TODAY, for a new build, between 7700 and Ryzen, exactly because of that video and because some games already TODAY, spawn 16 threads and because the IPC of Ryzen isn't far anyway, it's almost incomprehensible, why someone would pay 300$ for 7700, while for 330 he can get Ryzen. I could understand if someone wanted a less costly i5 at much less. But if you are willing to give the money, it's for me shortsighted not to see that if 7700 is almost saturated at least in *some* games today, it will be more so in *some* games tomorrow and Ryzen will pass ahead in such games. With the difference that Ryzen kills the 7700 is productivity.

In fact, i have NEVER spent over 200 EUR in a CPU, cause i consider their obsolescense factor and think it's not worth it. This is the first time that i will gladly give over 300 EUR when time comes, because exactly i don't look what it can do in x264 now (where FX is enough), but what it can do in x265, which for me, means years and years of video encoding under Win7. Since i am not going to x265 anytime soon, it means that i will be securing my Win7 encoding future that no matter what future brings. Worst case, many years later, it will be at least as adeguate as FX is for x264 today. Ryzen is ridiculously futureproof compared to anything today at similar price point. I am going to get a Zen2 plus spare motherboard and just forget about upgrades and shove Win10 in MS' behind. In games, it might not be as future proof, if Intel manages to make an IPC revolution in the next years, BUT, it's more futureproof than an 7700K that already in some games, runs at 90-95% capacity.


----------



## Mega Man

that ryzen video is pretty cool.

that said, iu cant even keep up on a day to day with the amount of posts in the ryzen thread


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and THAT video explains exactly what is wrong with peoples perceptions, everyone focuses on the now instead of a few steps ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, TODAY, for a new build, between 7700 and Ryzen, exactly because of that video and because some games already TODAY, spawn 16 threads and because the IPC of Ryzen isn't far anyway, it's almost incomprehensible, why someone would pay 300$ for 7700, while for 330 he can get Ryzen. I could understand if someone wanted a less costly i5 at much less. But if you are willing to give the money, it's for me shortsighted not to see that if 7700 is almost saturated at least in *some* games today, it will be more so in *some* games tomorrow and Ryzen will pass ahead in such games. With the difference that Ryzen kills the 7700 is productivity.
> 
> In fact, *i have NEVER spent over 200 EUR in a CPU*, cause i consider their obsolescense factor and think it's not worth it. This is the first time that i will gladly give over 300 EUR when time comes, because exactly i don't look what it can do in x264 now (where FX is enough), but what it can do in x265, which for me, means years and years of video encoding under Win7. Since i am not going to x265 anytime soon, it means that i will be securing my Win7 encoding future that no matter what future brings. Worst case, many years later, it will be at least as adeguate as FX is for x264 today. Ryzen is ridiculously futureproof compared to anything today at similar price point. I am going to get a Zen2 plus spare motherboard and just forget about upgrades and shove Win10 in MS' behind. In games, it might not be as future proof, if Intel manages to make an IPC revolution in the next years, BUT, it's more futureproof than an 7700K that already in some games, runs at 90-95% capacity.
Click to expand...

I have something similar with GPUs, I refuse to spend over $1k AUD on any GPU which is mainly why I've not run Nvidia for quite some time......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that ryzen video is pretty cool.
> 
> that said, iu cant even keep up on a day to day with the amount of posts in the ryzen thread


It does move fast, I've got so many different threads, posts, videos to keep up with current info it's nuts, and that's in addition to my own messing around


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> FX's revenge. It took time, but it came:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for me, FX was a win since day1, as it stomped over 2500 in video encoding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it now shows, which one ages more gracefully.
> 
> 
> 
> and THAT video explains exactly what is wrong with peoples perceptions, everyone focuses on the now instead of a few steps ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol
> 
> It does seem like I have better luck than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the particular 970 gaming I have , the cpu protection feature is very closely matched to the clockspeeds/voltages of the cpu's on it's support list - I.E. If you want to clock past 4.4ghz on an 8 core - you are probably going to have to disable smart protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your forum options, you are entitled to a custom title under your nickname (where mine says "x264 enthusiast"). I think it's time to go and add yours: "The MSI Whisperer".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think " Spouse Annoyer" might be most fitting lol
> 
> Thanks for the link to the 2500k vs FX - something I've understood for a long time , but I'm glad someone had the guts to post it in reference to the current situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it's really sad that MSI never made an FX board I cared about using till after I went to Skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I am partly glad I never got the Titanium though.......no bclk generator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck mate
Click to expand...

I'm going to see how things shake out with the various boards out there - if the Titanium isn't the best for overclocking - I most likely will put it in my Stryker as a daily driver and put something else on the P-5 480 loop.

I cancelled the order on the Hero - Just no updates from Amazon .

I've seen a couple things about Ryzen that have given me Ideas on what to try to get some more speed out of them - Just have to wait to see of my hunches are well played or not.

Disappointing lack of x370 motherboard comparison reviews out there .

I've ran the 970 gaming for daily stuff at speeds from 4.8 to 5.0 and I did have a couple crashes at 5 ghz while playing BF1 but have yet to crash at 4.9.

I'd try one of my 9xxx on it , but I think the bios wouldn't like it at all.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So hurricane. I decided to follow your suggestion. I turned my top rear exhaust to intake. Mainly cause I lost my filters and can't find them.
> 
> I don't seem to see much of an improvement in temps with cpu only load. But that being said I don't think a CPU only load heats up the system too much.
> 
> One thing I have noticed and it Irks me! Now the fan that now intakes from the rear seems to be making this loud whine. I would almost describe it as like high speed chopping. Listen to a drone and you get the idea on what this fan sounds like. It still makes the noise even when on foam standoffs to push it away from the grill.


Some fans can make more sound when set as intake, i noticed that too. Sorry forgot to mention that.

It only happened on my 120 mm Cooler Master Sickleflow and 120 mm Aercool shark fans though, i don't have this with my 140 mm Phanteks fan to be honest.

Maybe in your case airflow isn't that important since you run everything water cooled? That and you have way bette radiators which can handle the heat much better than mine does and these little things doesn't matter that much? Idk man, it differs from each system and you have to find out what works best for you.

I have different problem with my Noctua fans now. At a given RPM i can hear a humming noise which is very irritated and i can't seem to find if it actually the fan or the Corsair fan header that is causing this.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm going to see how things shake out with the various boards out there - if the Titanium isn't the best for overclocking - I most likely will put it in my Stryker as a daily driver and put something else on the P-5 480 loop.
> 
> I cancelled the order on the Hero - Just no updates from Amazon .
> 
> I've seen a couple things about Ryzen that have given me Ideas on what to try to get some more speed out of them - Just have to wait to see of my hunches are well played or not.
> 
> Disappointing lack of x370 motherboard comparison reviews out there .
> 
> I've ran the 970 gaming for daily stuff at speeds from 4.8 to 5.0 and I did have a couple crashes at 5 ghz while playing BF1 but have yet to crash at 4.9.
> 
> I'd try one of my 9xxx on it , but I think the bios wouldn't like it at all.


I noticed you actually updated your sig rig.....

Memory has always been my weakest point tbh, with it being so important on Ryzen I guess I need to learn some new tricks


----------



## Sgt Bilko

@Undervolter @The Stilt

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-8#post-38775732
Quote:


> I did some 3D testing and eventhou there is not nearly enough data to confirm it, I'd say the SMT regression is infact a Windows 10 related issue.
> In 3D testing I did recently on Windows 10, the title which illustrated the biggest SMT regression was Total War: Warhammer.
> 
> All of these were recorded at 3.5GHz, 2133MHz MEMCLK with R9 Nano:
> 
> *Windows 10 - 1080 Ultra DX11:*
> 
> 8C/16T - 49.39fps (Min), 72.36fps (Avg)
> 8C/8T - 57.16fps (Min), 72.46fps (Avg)
> 
> *Windows 7 - 1080 Ultra DX11:*
> 
> 8C/16T - 62.33fps (Min), 78.18fps (Avg)
> 8C/8T - 62.00fps (Min), 73.22fps (Avg)
> 
> At the moment this is just pure speculation as there were variables, which could not be isolated.
> Windows 10 figures were recorded using PresentMon (OCAT), however with Windows 7 it was necessary to use Fraps.


----------



## azanimefan

wow, look at those mins though.

thats a HUGE difference.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> wow, look at those mins though.
> 
> thats a HUGE difference.


New platform, new updates, new optimisations to be made.

Things will only get better









I know this isn't the Ryzen thread but I'm in love with this chip so far, I'm gonna be on this platform for a long time


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @Undervolter @The Stilt
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-8#post-38775732


Thanks, Sarge, yes, the news are good in the Win7 front. I posted that yesterday in the Win7 Ryzen thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624699/windows-7-and-ryzen-questions/10
Quote:


> I know this isn't the Ryzen thread but I'm in love with this chip so far, I'm gonna be on this platform for a long time


Nonsense! Zen2 is on AM4+ according to the last roadmap, so you will be 2 years on this platform.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New platform, new updates, new optimisations to be made.
> 
> Things will only get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this isn't the Ryzen thread but I'm in love with this chip so far, I'm gonna be on this platform for a long time


Likewise! I'm still off the grid getting everything tuned, but I'm almost settled and ready to re-enter civilisation.









Loving the chip and the platform thus far.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> @Undervolter @The Stilt
> 
> https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-8#post-38775732
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sarge, yes, the news are good in the Win7 front. I posted that yesterday in the Win7 Ryzen thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624699/windows-7-and-ryzen-questions/10
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this isn't the Ryzen thread but I'm in love with this chip so far, I'm gonna be on this platform for a long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense! Zen2 is on AM4+ according to the last roadmap, so you will be 2 years on this platform.
Click to expand...

haha, well 2 years is a long time for me in tech








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New platform, new updates, new optimisations to be made.
> 
> Things will only get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this isn't the Ryzen thread but I'm in love with this chip so far, I'm gonna be on this platform for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise! I'm still off the grid getting everything tuned, but I'm almost settled and ready to re-enter civilisation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the chip and the platform thus far.
Click to expand...

I still need to really knuckle down on the memory tuning, looks like Biostar is treating you well in that regard


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I still need to really knuckle down on the memory tuning, looks like Biostar is treating you well in that regard


I tell ya, this board is a sleeper! I'm really very glad that I decided to get ahold of one.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, well 2 years is a long time for me in tech


I thought so. I am now 2 1/2 years with the 8320 and i don't consider this a long time. LOL! Let's not speak of the 8300 who's been running less than 1 month since 2015 that i bought it.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I tell ya, this board is a sleeper! I'm really very glad that I decided to get ahold of one.


So, all fine with it? Just curious, cause i am not sure what "it's a sleeper" means.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> and THAT video explains exactly what is *wrong with peoples perceptions, everyone focuses on the now instead of a few steps ahead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's really sad that MSI never made an FX board I cared about using till after I went to Skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I am partly glad I never got the Titanium though.......no bclk generator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck mate


It's easier to make money by keeping it in the now instead of bothering to advance in large leaps. We now see what fat arse intel will do with a market monopoly. They will charge ever more premiums and nickel and dime cpu features to death for a dollar. They want to keep 6/8/10 core cpus locked up(high prices for them) and sell unlocked chips for more. I am okay with paying a decent price if there is a reason. It just is never there on the core/ipc level. The question is now if and it's a big IF AMD gets fat will they do the same or continue advancing like they have been. I have to eat some crow because i've been a tidbit vocal on their long way forward focus and ignoring the now.

I just hope they haven't got to far behind now in the GPU segment. I am rooting for them though! I will nab a ryzen also, just waiting a bit for mainboards to settle down.

edit sorry for lack of grammar im running on fumes need some sleep here


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I still need to really knuckle down on the memory tuning, looks like Biostar is treating you well in that regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, this board is a sleeper! I'm really very glad that I decided to get ahold of one.
Click to expand...

Looks like I'm gonna try and find one later on then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, well 2 years is a long time for me in tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so. I am now 2 1/2 years with the 8320 and i don't consider this a long time. LOL! Let's not speak of the 8300 who's been running less than 1 month since 2015 that i bought it.
Click to expand...

haha well that's not to say my old parts don't get used









my 8150 is still in service along with my 7970, Ph 11 940, 6300, 6970, 4850s and a few others


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha well that's not to say my old parts don't get used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 8150 is still in service along with my 7970, Ph 11 940, 6300, 6970, 4850s and a few others


I still have AM3 CPUs in service, but, at the end, i use them a little. The 6300 for now i have it for spare... 95% of my time is with the main, the secondary only encodes... Basically the really useful ones are the 2 FX rigs. The rest i keep only because i feel it's a shame to just dismantle them. And i just love AM3 Athlons. Very nimble and cool running CPUs. I gave to a friend my 1090T and kept my Athlons X4 and X2. I love Athlon IIs.

At your pace of changing stuff, i don't know what i 'd do. Cause it's not like they are bad CPUs, you can do everything except maybe playing modern games. I mean, what a waste. In 2 years you will have to put in 2nd order rig the now glorious Zen. It's almost depressing...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So, all fine with it? Just curious, cause i am not sure what "it's a sleeper" means.


Calling something a sleeper or a dark horse in English basically means that it's an unexpected contender or something that exceeded commonly accepted expectations.

Yeah, I'm very happy with it thus far. Once I learned the UEFI, I became very comfortable working with it and have had better success in terms of RAM clocks and timings than many people on the big-name boards. I don't have an IR so I've only got the inaccurate Temp 2 in HWinfo, but I'm not thermal-throttling or downclocking under even signifcant AVX2 loads and the LLC is fine-grained with 6 levels... at level 2 I'm experiencing just the right amount of vdroop for my purposes. Even when the chip pushes 72C under AVX2 loads my (admittedly not perfectly accurate) Temp 2 sensor (traditionally the power-delivery sensor) is maxing at around 55C. I'm very comfortable with the build quality.

Overall it matches my previous experience with Biostar. Their low-level boards are OEM quality, but when they look to make a performer they've generally been able to do so. I keep referring people to TT where their Z170 and Z270 boards have been quite well-received.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> So, all fine with it? Just curious, cause i am not sure what "it's a sleeper" means.


In the USA "sleeper" is most often used in automobile parlance. A sleeper pc build could be putting a nice board, cpu, fast ram and gpu in a old oem case. Which some people do and their are YouTube videos of such builds.


----------



## Samurosan

8320 @ 4.40 GHz 1.350 V


----------



## Mega Man

and it has started.... wow fast fast fast ( sorry UV ... you may not want to look.....)

don't look at my temps on a evo as that is the only am 4 cooler avail..... may end up with a d15.... still thinking .... but in the end gonna go AC vario vision silver !! will be a bit atm ..... poor


Spoiler: Warning: if you are looking to not buy ryzen, and encode, dont look !





15 min !!!! [ granted it is a kids movie ] now i gotta try a 3D movie

bone stock... have not even changed memory timings !!!!!



now i want to see the server side of zen [ and super micro boards for freenas !!!!]


----------



## mus1mus

For the server boards, try to look for a robust one if you are planning on using Naples.

AMD is trying to make them clock higher for the epeen!


----------



## Mega Man

and DONE [ with both ]

and yea but i need eec !


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cssorkinman

Not too bad for a video card that isnt even supposed to be able to play BF1



6970 , low graphics preset - 24 person game - 4.9 ghz FX on the MSI 970Gaming


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I'm still here!
> 
> Been very busy with Ryzen (as have some others) but I came across this:
> 
> http://wccftech.com/ryzen-fx-performance-gains-vishera/
> 
> Might be useful to some here, might not but for now if you guys want to see anything specific let me know and I'll see what I can do


Yay, thanks for sharing that







I'm still working through some things. MSI sent me a new BIOS and things are smoothing out even better with it. Once Windows gets some things sorted I'll be working on my review of the CPU. Right now it's not quite prime time ready IMO


----------



## Dokter Bibber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*


Thanks for the link. Excellent explanation in that video. I subbed.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Calling something a sleeper or a dark horse in English basically means that it's an unexpected contender or something that exceeded commonly accepted expectations.
> 
> Yeah, I'm very happy with it thus far. Once I learned the UEFI, I became very comfortable working with it and have had better success in terms of RAM clocks and timings than many people on the big-name boards. I don't have an IR so I've only got the inaccurate Temp 2 in HWinfo, but I'm not thermal-throttling or downclocking under even signifcant AVX2 loads and the LLC is fine-grained with 6 levels... at level 2 I'm experiencing just the right amount of vdroop for my purposes. Even when the chip pushes 72C under AVX2 loads my (admittedly not perfectly accurate) Temp 2 sensor (traditionally the power-delivery sensor) is maxing at around 55C. I'm very comfortable with the build quality.
> 
> Overall it matches my previous experience with Biostar. Their low-level boards are OEM quality, but when they look to make a performer they've generally been able to do so. I keep referring people to TT where their Z170 and Z270 boards have been quite well-received.


Thanks for the explanation and mini review. It's good to know it's not a fluke.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> In the USA "sleeper" is most often used in automobile parlance. A sleeper pc build could be putting a nice board, cpu, fast ram and gpu in a old oem case. Which some people do and their are YouTube videos of such builds.


Thanks, now i know something new too.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and it has started.... wow fast fast fast ( sorry UV ... you may not want to look.....)
> 
> don't look at my temps on a evo as that is the only am 4 cooler avail..... may end up with a d15.... still thinking .... but in the end gonna go AC vario vision silver !! will be a bit atm ..... poor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: if you are looking to not buy ryzen, and encode, dont look !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 min !!!! [ granted it is a kids movie ] now i gotta try a 3D movie
> 
> bone stock... have not even changed memory timings !!!!!


Another DVDFab hackjob, favouring speed over quality... Your cores aren't even close to 100% load, which they should be, if this was a very high quality encode, but DVDFab cares about making the user happy with speed... In really high quality encode, assuming Ryzen is about as twice an 8350, you should be seing completion in 1 to 1:30 hours for HQ 720p, depending on how clean the source Blu Ray is. And of course, you 'd see full load on the cores in task manager.

Congrats all the same, the CPU is encoding monster, no doubt about that.


----------



## Alastair

Guys do any of you know if the FX benefits more from a regular block mount or from a "goofy" block mount? I have only discovered the term today and turns out my block is mounted in the "goofy" orientation.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do any of you know if the FX benefits more from a regular block mount or from a "goofy" block mount? I have only discovered the term today and turns out my block is mounted in the "goofy" orientation.


you mean perpendicular to regular mount?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and it has started.... wow fast fast fast ( sorry UV ... you may not want to look.....)
> 
> don't look at my temps on a evo as that is the only am 4 cooler avail..... may end up with a d15.... still thinking .... but in the end gonna go AC vario vision silver !! will be a bit atm ..... poor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: if you are looking to not buy ryzen, and encode, dont look !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 min !!!! [ granted it is a kids movie ] now i gotta try a 3D movie
> 
> bone stock... have not even changed memory timings !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another DVDFab hackjob, favouring speed over quality... Your cores aren't even close to 100% load, which they should be, if this was a very high quality encode, but DVDFab cares about making the user happy with speed... In really high quality encode, assuming Ryzen is about as twice an 8350, you should be seing completion in 1 to 1:30 hours for HQ 720p, depending on how clean the source Blu Ray is. And of course, you 'd see full load on the cores in task manager.
> 
> Congrats all the same, the CPU is encoding monster, no doubt about that.
Click to expand...

the were loaded to 100% that was before it started...... there are plenty of customization stuffs you can do .... which i tried last night, mp4,264 mp4.h265 mkv( h264) mkv 265, resolution, audio, bitrates, encoding methods....... ect... \

mp4 took ~ 15 min ( best quality single pass. ) mkv.h265 i dunno i was zzzz but supposedly about 1.5 hours.... ( @ encoding of crf/30 - video quality standard ) doing high quality next ......
see


this is just the settings for mkv.h265

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do any of you know if the FX benefits more from a regular block mount or from a "goofy" block mount? I have only discovered the term today and turns out my block is mounted in the "goofy" orientation.


afaik no


----------



## cssorkinman

6950X didn't have a chance


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that the MSI you have there?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance


you got 3200 c14?

Nice....


----------



## mus1mus

Such a tease!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys do any of you know if the FX benefits more from a regular block mount or from a "goofy" block mount? I have only discovered the term today and turns out my block is mounted in the "goofy" orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean perpendicular to regular mount?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## mus1mus

The difference is pretty small







2C at best?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The difference is pretty small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2C at best?


well 55C and 50C on the cores is a difference between stable and not stable. I've as also ordered some of the new CoolerMaster Nano TIM. Apparently it's a bit easier to spread than Kryonaut and that was the main reason for the purchase. And a new mounting kit for my raystorm since my current one has cracked and I fear it may be causing issues due to a reduced mounting pressure.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the MSI you have there?
Click to expand...

Yes - Bios 1.1 haven't updated the bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got 3200 c14?
> 
> Nice....
Click to expand...

Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.

Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got 3200 c14?
> 
> Nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
Click to expand...

Still nice though, I can't get my 3200 kit over 2666 atm









Waiting on the next BIOS for that one.

I also hate to be that guy but the CPU-Z bench works better with Ryzen than Intels chips so it's not a brilliant comparison, lets see that 21k FS physics though!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got 3200 c14?
> 
> Nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still nice though, I can't get my 3200 kit over 2666 atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the next BIOS for that one.
> 
> I also hate to be that guy but the CPU-Z bench works better with Ryzen than Intels chips so it's not a brilliant comparison, lets see that 21k FS physics though!
Click to expand...

lol I realize that, too many years of having superpi scores waved in front of me I guess. I was able to run Cpuz benchmarks at 4.1 on default voltage but cinebench blackscreened. Need a koolane 390 before trying that again.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol I realize that, too many years of having superpi scores waved in front of me I guess. I was able to run Cpuz benchmarks at 4.1 on default voltage but cinebench blackscreened. Need a koolane 390 before trying that again.


Yeah, I can bench 4.0 but not run it daily, too much voltage for that sadly.


----------



## mus1mus

very nice result!

I might puck msi as well knowing 3200 is not soo much of a pain than other boards. Will definitely pick up a crosshair along the way though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol I realize that, too many years of having superpi scores waved in front of me I guess. I was able to run Cpuz benchmarks at 4.1 on default voltage but cinebench blackscreened. Need a koolane 390 before trying that again.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can bench 4.0 but not run it daily, too much voltage for that sadly.
Click to expand...

xfr is pretty darn good though. Just wish it could push 4 cores to 4.5 or so


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lol I realize that, too many years of having superpi scores waved in front of me I guess. I was able to run Cpuz benchmarks at 4.1 on default voltage but cinebench blackscreened. Need a koolane 390 before trying that again.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can bench 4.0 but not run it daily, too much voltage for that sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xfr is pretty darn good though. Just wish it could push 4 cores to 4.5 or so
Click to expand...

I think we got a little spoilt by Vish with clock speeds, it's wasn't uncommon to gain 1Ghz and over, Ryzen is still going well though, just not much past turbo for now


----------



## mus1mus

Btw guys, have you noticed Naples preview? Looks like they are bound to play Intel's game of develop the Xeon first, HEDT will be derived from it.

Naples
36Cores
8 Zen modules
128 PCIe Lanes.

We might be looking at an upgraded Ryzen with 16 Cores and 64 PCIe lanes on a different socket for Desktops if Intel fights back with a 12C HEDT CPU.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hey guys, just a quick inquiry on the FX-8300? They're going cheap here now in Dubai, just under the $100 mark. As it so happens, I have an uncle who lives close to a MicroCenter in Richmond, Dallas... they've got FX-8320E's there going for $80 - $90... its a toss-up between the 2 really, and stems the following queries...

Are these potentially not as well binned as your typical 8320 / 8350? More on the binning... is there a possibility AMD would ship out the lower-performing batches to non-enthusiast regions (like the Middle East) and keep the better ones for North America / Canada / Europe where all the reviews and benchmarks stem from? 8300 or 8320E? Either way I'm looking to overclock either one to at least 4GHz... which would yield the best overclocking?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick inquiry on the FX-8300? They're going cheap here now in Dubai, just under the $100 mark. As it so happens, I have an uncle who lives close to a MicroCenter in Richmond, Dallas... they've got FX-8320E's there going for $80 - $90... its a toss-up between the 2 really, and stems the following queries...
> 
> Are these potentially not as well binned as your typical 8320 / 8350? More on the binning... is there a possibility AMD would ship out the lower-performing batches to non-enthusiast regions (like the Middle East) and keep the better ones for North America / Canada / Europe where all the reviews and benchmarks stem from? 8300 or 8320E? Either way I'm looking to overclock either one to at least 4GHz... which would yield the best overclocking?


Most I've seen will hit 4.7Ghz or so, a lucky few can get 4.9-5.0 though.

most recommend an 8320e though because they seem to be the best bang for buck when overclocking is taken into consideration


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most I've seen will hit 4.7Ghz or so, a lucky few can get 4.9-5.0 though.
> 
> most recommend an 8320e though because they seem to be the best bang for buck when overclocking is taken into consideration


Thanks! Yeah I really have no idea if my current configuration of components will be able to handle speeds that high... I've got a Gigabyte 970A-UD3, so a half-decent enough motherboard... power supply though is a Corsair CX500... no idea how well that can take an FX 8-core... I might also get a cheap used 7870 / 7970 at some point so now idea how that would all stack up with that power supply.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most I've seen will hit 4.7Ghz or so, a lucky few can get 4.9-5.0 though.
> 
> most recommend an 8320e though because they seem to be the best bang for buck when overclocking is taken into consideration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah I really have no idea if my current configuration of components will be able to handle speeds that high... I've got a Gigabyte 970A-UD3, so a half-decent enough motherboard... power supply though is a Corsair CX500... no idea how well that can take an FX 8-core... I might also get a cheap used 7870 / 7970 at some point so now idea how that would all stack up with that power supply.
Click to expand...

Ah, I honestly can't remember much about that board but you should be able to handle 4.5Ghz fine on it, PSU shouldn't be an issue either even with a 7970 so long as you aren't doing any heavy OCs on them both.

at the same clock speed the 8300 will be faster thanks to the IPC increase from Piledriver to Bulldozer, it also uses less power and doesn't get quite as toasty either


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah I really have no idea if my current configuration of components will be able to handle speeds that high... I've got a Gigabyte 970A-UD3, so a half-decent enough motherboard... power supply though is a Corsair CX500... no idea how well that can take an FX 8-core... I might also get a cheap used 7870 / 7970 at some point so now idea how that would all stack up with that power supply.


i would buy a better cooler as well if you are going fx 8**0, i think temps would struggle on your current one


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah I really have no idea if my current configuration of components will be able to handle speeds that high... I've got a Gigabyte 970A-UD3, so a half-decent enough motherboard... power supply though is a Corsair CX500... no idea how well that can take an FX 8-core... I might also get a cheap used 7870 / 7970 at some point so now idea how that would all stack up with that power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> i would buy a better cooler as well if you are going fx 8**0, i think temps would struggle on your current one
Click to expand...

Looks equal to a 212 so I wouldn't be that concerned really, heat output would be greater but nothing over the top, BD quads did get toasty too


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the MSI you have there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - Bios 1.1 haven't updated the bios
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got 3200 c14?
> 
> Nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
Click to expand...

And everyone out there is like HUR DUR 7700K is better for gaming . People are so STUPID!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone out there is like HUR DUR 7700K is better for gaming . People are so STUPID!
Click to expand...

Take it from someone who has had both chips and used them daily....

Absolute gaming (1080p with a high end GPU) belongs to the 7700k (with 90% utilisation)

Ryzen can game at 1080p very well too, it might be a little slower in ST but my god games that loads up multiple threads? it's beautiful.

to be perfectly honest here Kaby Lake has an advantage *right now* a few years from now I expect that to change, if people are only buying to upgrade again in 12 months time then grab a 7700k, if you're going to be upgrading in 24-36 months time? grab a Ryzen


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the MSI you have there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes - Bios 1.1 haven't updated the bios
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got 3200 c14?
> 
> Nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And everyone out there is like HUR DUR 7700K is better for gaming . People are so STUPID!
Click to expand...

That's about all they can point to and I expected it. The thing is a beast well beyond what I thought it would be.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks equal to a 212 so I wouldn't be that concerned really, heat output would be greater but nothing over the top, BD quads did get toasty too


This FX-4170 runs at reasonable temps actually, 4.6GHz at 1.4v I'm getting 40C with IBT AVX... though yeah, I've got that Xigmatek, Arctic Silver 5 and an aftermarket fan attached to the heatsink.

If I do end up needing better cooling... would it be a good idea to treat myself to a water-cooling solution? There's a fair amount of stuff on the used market here... I could get something like an Antec Kuhler 920 for about $30 - $40.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Looks equal to a 212 so I wouldn't be that concerned really, heat output would be greater but nothing over the top, BD quads did get toasty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This FX-4170 runs at reasonable temps actually, 4.6GHz at 1.4v I'm getting 40C with IBT AVX... though yeah, I've got that Xigmatek, Arctic Silver 5 and an aftermarket fan attached to the heatsink.
> 
> If I do end up needing better cooling... would it be a good idea to treat myself to a water-cooling solution? There's a fair amount of stuff on the used market here... I could get something like an Antec Kuhler 920 for about $30 - $40.
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea, a nice 120mm AIO would be a nice cooling upgrade but I wouldn't go beyond that otherwise you'd be wanting a new board as well


----------



## hurricane28

All this RYZEN controversy...

I will leave this right here: 




I agree with this guy.

I am a little disappointed about the overclock potential of RYZEN though, do you guys think it will get better over time with BIOS and silicon optimization?

As for now, i vow for the R7 1700. It simply offers the best performance for the price at this point.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone out there is like HUR DUR 7700K is better for gaming . People are so STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it from someone who has had both chips and used them daily....
> 
> Absolute gaming (1080p with a high end GPU) belongs to the 7700k (with 90% utilisation)
> 
> Ryzen can game at 1080p very well too, it might be a little slower in ST but my god games that loads up multiple threads? it's beautiful.
> 
> to be perfectly honest here Kaby Lake has an advantage *right now* a few years from now I expect that to change, if people are only buying to upgrade again in 12 months time then grab a 7700k, if you're going to be upgrading in 24-36 months time? grab a Ryzen
Click to expand...

I expect it to chasnge in a matter of months once software gets optimized.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> And everyone out there is like HUR DUR 7700K is better for gaming . People are so STUPID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it from someone who has had both chips and used them daily....
> 
> Absolute gaming (1080p with a high end GPU) belongs to the 7700k (with 90% utilisation)
> 
> Ryzen can game at 1080p very well too, it might be a little slower in ST but my god games that loads up multiple threads? it's beautiful.
> 
> to be perfectly honest here Kaby Lake has an advantage *right now* a few years from now I expect that to change, if people are only buying to upgrade again in 12 months time then grab a 7700k, if you're going to be upgrading in 24-36 months time? grab a Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect it to chasnge in a matter of months once software gets optimized.
Click to expand...

I don't expect Ryzen to kit Kaby levels of ST performance in a few months, What I do expect is for Ryzen be alot more relevant in 2 years time than any mainstream Intel part sold today.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> All this RYZEN controversy...
> 
> I will leave this right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this guy.
> 
> I am a little disappointed about the overclock potential of RYZEN though, do you guys think it will get better over time with BIOS and silicon optimization?
> 
> As for now, i vow for the R7 1700. It simply offers the best performance for the price at this point.


I don't know if you saw a voltage-frequency graph from Stilt on Ryzen. The problem is that the voltage curve becomes increasingly steeper, after 3.3Ghz. IMHO, there is nothing more to expect about overclocking in Zen1. Most likely, higher clocks and higher frequency memory support, will be added in Zen2. Zen1, unless they make a new stepping and change something in the manufacturing process, will probably stay as it is.

General performance and RAM compatibility will most certainly improve with BIOSes and OS patches.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know if you saw a voltage-frequency graph from Stilt on Ryzen. The problem is that the voltage curve becomes increasingly steeper, after 3.3Ghz. IMHO, there is nothing more to expect about overclocking in Zen1. Most likely, higher clocks and higher frequency memory support, will be added in Zen2. Zen1, unless they make a new stepping and change something in the manufacturing process, will probably stay as it is.
> 
> General performance and RAM compatibility will most certainly improve with BIOSes and OS patches.


No i didn't see that part about the Stilt. Who is he actually? Is he some engineer or something? He seems to know his stuff very well.

IF that is the case with ZEN 1 than i will be waiting for ZEN 2. My FX runs juist fine and tomorrow i have a pleasant package to arrive.. I ordered Alphacool Eisbaer 360, Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3K RPM fan and a Lamptron 6 channel fan controller with 30 watts per channel









Cant wait to see the results on that cooler compared to my Corsair unit. To be fair, i don't expect it to be 10 c better but 5 c is very doable especially with the Noctua fans. I wanted a fan controller because i tried every software out there but no software is able to control fans correctly and some day it will go south.. I tried the BIOS as well but even that failed so i end up buying fan controller. I had one before from Scythe but it broke down and didn't bother buying an new one but now i see the real need in having a fan controller.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I don't know if you saw a voltage-frequency graph from Stilt on Ryzen. The problem is that the voltage curve becomes increasingly steeper, after 3.3Ghz. IMHO, there is nothing more to expect about overclocking in Zen1. Most likely, higher clocks and higher frequency memory support, will be added in Zen2. Zen1, unless they make a new stepping and change something in the manufacturing process, will probably stay as it is.
> 
> General performance and RAM compatibility will most certainly improve with BIOSes and OS patches.
> 
> 
> 
> No i didn't see that part about the Stilt. Who is he actually? Is he some engineer or something? He seems to know his stuff very well.
> 
> IF that is the case with ZEN 1 than i will be waiting for ZEN 2. My FX runs juist fine and tomorrow i have a pleasant package to arrive.. I ordered Alphacool Eisbaer 360, Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3K RPM fan and a Lamptron 6 channel fan controller with 30 watts per channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see the results on that cooler compared to my Corsair unit. To be fair, i don't expect it to be 10 c better but 5 c is very doable especially with the Noctua fans. I wanted a fan controller because i tried every software out there but no software is able to control fans correctly and some day it will go south.. I tried the BIOS as well but even that failed so i end up buying fan controller. I had one before from Scythe but it broke down and didn't bother buying an new one but now i see the real need in having a fan controller.
Click to expand...

His most well known accomplishment: http://hwbot.org/submission/2615355_

When it comes to micro architecture he does know his stuff and is well worth listening to.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No i didn't see that part about the Stilt. Who is he actually? Is he some engineer or something? He seems to know his stuff very well.
> 
> IF that is the case with ZEN 1 than i will be waiting for ZEN 2. My FX runs juist fine and tomorrow i have a pleasant package to arrive.. I ordered Alphacool Eisbaer 360, Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3K RPM fan and a Lamptron 6 channel fan controller with 30 watts per channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see the results on that cooler compared to my Corsair unit. To be fair, i don't expect it to be 10 c better but 5 c is very doable especially with the Noctua fans. I wanted a fan controller because i tried every software out there but no software is able to control fans correctly and some day it will go south.. I tried the BIOS as well but even that failed so i end up buying fan controller. I had one before from Scythe but it broke down and didn't bother buying an new one but now i see the real need in having a fan controller.


The Stilt is extreme overclocker (like he had the world record in LN2 in some chips, he patched FX for x87 bug and...he was member here for years, remember?).

His graph is here:

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/

Consider that Tom's hardware, wrote that one should keep Ryzen below 1.35v "if he wants the chip to last" and combine that with Stilt's graph and you will understand why Zen1 isn't going past 4.1Ghz.

I am waiting for Zen2 EOL too. Although i am not sure i will be able to actually wait for EOL. But i hope to do so, so that i can get the final motherboards and best chip. I am very tempted by 1700 too, but, damn, the clock is a bit low, my FX does still fine and i know that Zen2 will be much better and i will be practically decomissioning a 1700 in 2 years, which is a huge waste. Maybe i must take a break from OCN, cause here everyone talks about Ryzen, it's like you 're being brainwashed.









Stilt's graph, also explains why XFR is so...nerfed...When i first read about XFR, i thought "wow! This is a revolution! Imagine that every Joe with a big gun cooler will be seeing skyhigh clocks!". Well, 100Mhz is all you get. Cause, again, that graph pretty much explains everything. So, probably XFR will become something REALLY useful in Zen2.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance


Which board the titanium? I may pick one up.

Th I have no issues with my tomahawk but I just don't like being on a lower chipset. I will be making a htpc. With a 4 or 6 core apu (hope they bring 6 cores to apus...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 6950X didn't have a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got 3200 c14?
> 
> Nice....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, no real talent involved , just bumped the voltage to the ram and selected Axmp - will try 4 dims populated tonight . Really interesting results - sooooo much to figure out and test.... probably going to be another 5 years worth of playing in this rig.
> 
> Managed to get better single core than the 7700k on the cpuz bench and put the wood to the 6950x in multi - amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still nice though, I can't get my 3200 kit over 2666 atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the next BIOS for that one.
> 
> I also hate to be that guy but the CPU-Z bench works better with Ryzen than Intels chips so it's not a brilliant comparison, lets see that 21k FS physics though!
Click to expand...

Does not matter. If it worked better with Intel they would tout it all day long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Btw guys, have you noticed Naples preview? Looks like they are bound to play Intel's game of develop the Xeon first, HEDT will be derived from it.
> 
> Naples
> 36Cores
> 8 Zen modules
> 128 PCIe Lanes.
> 
> We might be looking at an upgraded Ryzen with 16 Cores and 64 PCIe lanes on a different socket for Desktops if Intel fights back with a 12C HEDT CPU.


I want one from super micro for my freenas.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Most I've seen will hit 4.7Ghz or so, a lucky few can get 4.9-5.0 though.
> 
> most recommend an 8320e though because they seem to be the best bang for buck when overclocking is taken into consideration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah I really have no idea if my current configuration of components will be able to handle speeds that high... I've got a Gigabyte 970A-UD3, so a half-decent enough motherboard... power supply though is a Corsair CX500... no idea how well that can take an FX 8-core... I might also get a cheap used 7870 / 7970 at some point so now idea how that would all stack up with that power supply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I honestly can't remember much about that board but you should be able to handle 4.5Ghz fine on it, PSU shouldn't be an issue either even with a 7970 so long as you aren't doing any heavy OCs on them both.
> 
> at the same clock speed the 8300 will be faster thanks to the IPC increase from Piledriver to Bulldozer, it also uses less power and doesn't get quite as toasty either
Click to expand...

Depends on the rev. 1 and 1.1 touted the same vrms as the ud3s, 5s,and 7s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> All this RYZEN controversy...
> 
> I will leave this right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this guy.
> 
> I am a little disappointed about the overclock potential of RYZEN though, do you guys think it will get better over time with BIOS and silicon optimization?
> 
> As for now, i vow for the R7 1700. It simply offers the best performance for the price at this point.


I am not. Perfectly pleased with it. Will do it again at least 2 more times...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Vishera is still alive and well guys


----------



## Mega Man

the part i find funny is the fact that this is news to some people [ not you but intel fan bois ]


----------



## superstition222

I didn't watch the whole video but he actually made a strong argument for why Vishera is not alive and well, at least for those who can afford a Zen or Intel.

He said the smoothness/responsiveness/consistency of Vishera is much worse than for Zen or Intel in BF1.

I don't know if upping the speed from 4.5 to 4.7/4.8 and using faster RAM would help much but it's likely the single thread weakness of Vishera that's being seen. EA games tend to not favor Piledriver much.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> the part i find funny is the fact that this is news to some people [ not you but intel fan bois ]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I didn't watch the whole video but he actually made a strong argument for why Vishera is not alive and well, at least for those who can afford a Zen or Intel.
> 
> He said the smoothness/responsiveness/consistency of Vishera is much worse than for Zen or Intel in BF1.
> 
> I don't know if upping the speed from 4.5 to 4.7/4.8 and using faster RAM would help much but it's likely the single thread weakness of Vishera that's being seen. EA games tend to not favor Piledriver much.


The video I posted?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> The video I posted?


The video I saw had three games running on an 8300 at 4.5 GHz and a 1080 GPU.


----------



## Mega Man

this is for you UV
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> answer this please. I'm going for an matx build for ryzen. I'm a bit conservative tho is 3.7-3.8ghz overclock reachable with the 1700?
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely possible, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Dbt_7FiD8hTo2uuOIKBE3ATCDRqVRpAHFsKnieEncv0/edit#gid=87938175
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 3/6/2017 12:57:23    Dradien 3892.11 1700    Air     MSI B350 Tomahawk       1.36
> 
> what I loved to see was the undervolting results.
> 
> Congrats @cannon19932006
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 3492.92      1700    Air     ASRock AB350 Pro4       0.576V
Click to expand...


----------



## gordesky1

Still gaming well on my 8370

Tho pretty much something is on its last legs and it needs to last awhile... Temps just goes out of control While usely im running 4.8ghz used to run 5ghz perfect in the winter but this winter i couldn't and i didn't change a thing...

Just like when i game at 4.8ghz 1.47v temps will go up in the 80s... So had to put it to 4.5ghz 1.44v than today saw 72c than after awhile bang screen freezes in a game and sound was drrrrrrrrrrrr...

So have it at 4.4ghz at 1.42v... Im blaming the saber kitty tho cause it does have issues with the socket or something cause when i remove the video card or even the water block and put it back on or even touch anything on the board 8gbs will ony detect till i start wiggling the block back and forth.... Probably warped or something Cause it even does it with the stock amd cooler.

And wiggling it probably messing up the thermal paste..

I know its not the cpu cause its known by the seller before me and also me to do 4.7 at 1.44v and 4.8ghz at 1.46v and over 5ghz.

Me i could ony get 5ghz out of it because of my cooling.

Board still has like 2 to 3years warranty but i have no backup board....









Would go ryzen but yea don't have the funds...


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Still gaming well on my 8370
> 
> Tho pretty much something is on its last legs and it needs to last awhile... Temps just goes out of control While usely im running 4.8ghz used to run 5ghz perfect in the winter but this winter i couldn't and i didn't change a thing...
> 
> Just like when i game at 4.8ghz 1.47v temps will go up in the 80s... So had to put it to 4.5ghz 1.44v than today saw 72c than after awhile bang screen freezes in a game and sound was drrrrrrrrrrrr...
> 
> So have it at 4.4ghz at 1.42v... Im blaming the saber kitty tho cause it does have issues with the socket or something cause when i remove the video card or even the water block and put it back on or even touch anything on the board 8gbs will ony detect till i start wiggling the block back and forth.... Probably warped or something Cause it even does it with the stock amd cooler.
> 
> And wiggling it probably messing up the thermal paste..
> 
> I know its not the cpu cause its known by the seller before me and also me to do 4.7 at 1.44v and 4.8ghz at 1.46v and over 5ghz.
> 
> Me i could ony get 5ghz out of it because of my cooling.
> 
> Board still has like 2 to 3years warranty but i have no backup board....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would go ryzen but yea don't have the funds...


My 8350 is 3 years old and has been _*abused*_. _I begun to think it was degrading._

Then upgraded my motherboard from asrock Killer to asrock extreme9.

And BANG:
-Much lower voltages for same clock (core)
-RAM overclocking prime95 stable (when it wouldn't even _boot_ on old board at same over-clock)
-NorthBridge prime95 stable at 2800 (wouldn't even _boot_ beyond 2600, old board)

-Currently prime95 stable at 1.21v at stock clocks
-Browsing/watching video/youtube "average v.core" = 1.15v _(with all energy features turned on)._

Load Line Calibration not disabled, but at *minimum* setting.

My 8350 still meets my needs.
And with new board; I'm prime95 stable at 5GHZ, 2.8 NB/HT & 2333MHZ DDR3 _<--- on 2133 rated kit_

Next year will be best time to buy:

1) Intel will be more competitive meaning AMD will be _even more_ competitive
2) Optimisations will be complete so we'll have a *true picture*

Got my fingers crossed for AMD.

Intel customers have been 'bent over backwards' on pricing for too long.


----------



## nrpeyton

deleted - double post due to MS Edge bugs.


----------



## hurricane28

Finally i installed my Alphacool 360 and i must say that i am very impressed by its performance especially considering the noise levels.



Its more than 6 c difference compared to my Corsair H100i GTX with the same fans and ambient of 20 c. Both were running in pull mode but i think that with this radiator push is better because of the low fpi radiator.


----------



## hurricane28

Here are some other pictures:





the fan controller is an Lamptron FC5V3 with 6 channels up to 30 watts per channel.

Its working very well and the build quality is very good as well. Aesthetically it suits my build very nice and the LED's looking very nice, can't wait till it gets dark to see how everything looks and i can take some more pictures.


----------



## miklkit

My 8370 is still chugging along just fine, but I'm worried about loads and temps with new games with this 1440p monitor. The Witcher 3 gets it running a bit warm for my tastes, but the performance is fine. And it looks terrific!

I'm thinking about putting the GD80 back in and dropping the clocks back to 4.8-4.9 just for lower temps. The Sabertooth clocks higher but runs hotter.


----------



## nrpeyton

I run slightly hotter with new mobo too, but only when LLC (load line calibration) is set too high.

I understand it's meant to give smoother voltage by forcing VRM to work harder, but it also seems to secretly add a set offset (i.e. +50mv / +100mv / +150mv) which is applied 'constantly'.

That extra 'offset' doesn't show in some monitoring tools, but it does in others.

Regardless how high I set LLC, the fluctuations are the same (between lowest reported v.core & highest). The only difference seems to be the offset. _(i.e. the average reported v.core is higher)_

At first I thought it was Asrock cheating. (and not really providing _true_ LLC control in BIOS). But instead this makeshift way of fooling us.

On the back of that, however; the fluctuation is still a lot less on this asrock mobo compared to my old asrock mobo. (max difference between lowest + highest reported v.core at load)

I'd be interested to know how the Sabertooth handles LLC.
(The way I understand it _should work_, is the higher I set it, the less fluctuation).


----------



## miklkit

In a steady load situation temps are fine but in a game the loads are going up and down and sometimes temps get too high before the fans rev up and cool it back down. That worries me.

The Sabertooth LLC works like it should. With it turned off the board is terrible. As the LLC is bumped up the vdroop goes from large to small to none to it overvolts it. I run with mild vdroop and lower temps. More LLC = more heat.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I run slightly hotter with new mobo too, but only when LLC (load line calibration) is set too high.
> 
> I understand it's meant to give smoother voltage by forcing VRM to work harder, but it also seems to secretly add a set offset (i.e. +50mv / +100mv / +150mv) which is applied 'constantly'.
> 
> That extra 'offset' doesn't show in some monitoring tools, but it does in others.
> 
> Regardless how high I set LLC, the fluctuations are the same (between lowest reported v.core & highest). The only difference seems to be the offset. _(i.e. the average reported v.core is higher)_
> 
> At first I thought it was Asrock cheating. (and not really providing _true_ LLC control in BIOS). But instead this makeshift way of fooling us.
> 
> On the back of that, however; the fluctuation is still a lot less on this asrock mobo compared to my old asrock mobo. (max difference between lowest + highest reported v.core at load)
> 
> I'd be interested to know how the Sabertooth handles LLC.
> (The way I understand it _should work_, is the higher I set it, the less fluctuation).


If I follow this correctly, why not just lower your CPU Offset voltage to compensate for the increases you see?
If you were stable (using previous LLC setting) with what I'll call the "Original" Max under load Vcore, this is what I would shoot to maintain.

This is one of the advantages of using LLC.
Set it up so it's using the same max Vcore under load as before, than enjoy the slightly lower non stressing load/temp for every day use


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I run slightly hotter with new mobo too, but only when LLC (load line calibration) is set too high.
> 
> I understand it's meant to give smoother voltage by forcing VRM to work harder, but it also seems to secretly add a set offset (i.e. +50mv / +100mv / +150mv) which is applied 'constantly'.
> 
> That extra 'offset' doesn't show in some monitoring tools, but it does in others.
> 
> Regardless how high I set LLC, the fluctuations are the same (between lowest reported v.core & highest). The only difference seems to be the offset. _(i.e. the average reported v.core is higher)_
> 
> At first I thought it was Asrock cheating. (and not really providing _true_ LLC control in BIOS). But instead this makeshift way of fooling us.
> 
> On the back of that, however; the fluctuation is still a lot less on this asrock mobo compared to my old asrock mobo. (max difference between lowest + highest reported v.core at load)
> 
> I'd be interested to know how the Sabertooth handles LLC.
> (The way I understand it _should work_, is the higher I set it, the less fluctuation).


That's normal. I saw it on Sabertooth, and I'm seeing it on Aura. BIOS setting of 1.375V is about 1.42V in Windows without load. Thats why you always apply a voltage in BIOS and check with the CPU-Z on what it actually is. It's not cheating, it's just how LLC works.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> That's normal. I saw it on Sabertooth, and I'm seeing it on Aura. BIOS setting of 1.375V is about 1.42V in Windows without load. Thats why you always apply a voltage in BIOS and check with the CPU-Z on what it actually is. It's not cheating, it's just how LLC works.


Seems a bit pointless then? I could just raise the v.core for the same overall average affect?

The way I've set it up just now anyway is:

Tested each setting on 'trial & error" basis to find the LLC level that "matched" my CPU voltage entry the most.

So for example, with a v.core of 1.21v.

I found that a 25% LLC setting resulted in a minimum v.core of 1.192v and a max of 1.216v at idle _(changes to min 1.200v & max 1.224v under load)_

Any other LLC setting either resulted in actual or average v.core too LOW or too HIGH compared to my CPU voltage setting.


----------



## tashcz

Well it isnt, since it increases with load. Without it, with a fixed voltage, under load youd lose about 0.1V or so and your system would crash. In my case highest LLC works best, there is extreme above that. I get between 1.42 and 1.452. System is a bit cooler without load and has increased stability with load. Even Intel has LLC. Its the way things work. Im on my cell now so I cant write a more decent post, sorry, Ill try to explain more if someone else doesnt.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well it isnt, since it increases with load. Without it, with a fixed voltage, under load youd lose about 0.1V or so and your system would crash. In my case highest LLC works best, there is extreme above that. I get between 1.42 and 1.452. System is a bit cooler without load and has increased stability with load. Even Intel has LLC. Its the way things work. Im on my cell now so I cant write a more decent post, sorry, Ill try to explain more if someone else doesnt.


Okay I edited my post slightly too, thanks.

Maybe I need to do a bit more experimenting with it then. (regarding how it increases with more load on CPU), as I never noticed that was happening. _<-- might be different now I know what to watch out for!_

back soon ;-)


----------



## Melcar

LLC affects your load voltages. The main function is to reduce vdrop under load. You will always have vdrop no matter what, and just increasing your base vcore will not reduce it. You would have to increase the vcore a lot to overcompensate, which in turn may make you run hotter even when idle or at light loads.


----------



## SIR-FiVe69

Hey guys, So I have small problem with my FX8350. I'm currently running the ASROCK X990 Killer motherboard(Yeah I know is not a great board for overclocking..) and I only manage to get my 8350 to 1.325V on 4.2GHZ. I have feeling that my board is thermal throttling the chip because when I use IBT the CPU socket temp goes to 80 degrees. I have replaced the thermal paste on my aftermarket cooler but it doesn't seem to bring down the temperature. I also have a fan blowing air onto the VRM at the moment, it seems that the fan is helping quite a lot since before my overclock I was hitting very high temps just on stock speeds. My current overclock seems to be stable as I haven't had any blue screens or crashes ever since. I currently don't have the funds to just buy a new board and I was hoping you guys can help me please. The only game where I notice my frames dropping due to CPU power is BATTLEFIELD 1. I know that if I can do something to get the thermals down a bit my CPU will be able to handle the game just fine. Currently in game I get 70-80% usage on my GPU (ZOTAC 1060 6GB) and CPU around the same usage. I think the reason why my CPU is bottlenecking the GPU is due to thermals not being good. Currently my GPU is on a slight overclock but not too high. In HWinfo I can also see that at demanding scenes of the game my CPU is only used 60-70% and the GPU only 50-55% only pulling 80W and that is not good at all. I know I have stated a lot of the problems but I would really appreciate it a mill if you guys would help


----------



## Alastair

So guys. I am seeing something interesting here.

I made some changes to my system. And have seen a fairly dramatic drop in temps.
Firstly I drained my machine. Cleaned my block a bit.
Installed a new mounting kit for my raystorm block.
I Rotated my block around 90 degrees so it's back to a regular mount and not a goofy.
And I replaced my MX-4 with cooler masters new Nano Gel and I used the spread method vs. a dot.

4.8GHz 1.415V IBT very high. 15/30 runs in core temps at 46C and socket at 68C. Fans on the bottom 280mm rad are off. My 360mm rad has the Jetflo's at 1500rpm. Rear socket fan only at 1200 rpm.

Colour me impressed. Now I don't think the CM paste would make that much of a difference. So I am leaning towards the CPU responding better to a regular mount or the new mounting kit for my raystorm block is allowing me to apply a bit more mounting pressure and more evenly.

Edit: 4.95GHz @ 1.5, 1200rpm on the Jetflo's 360 rad and ML140's @ 1500rpm on the 280 rad. 1800rpm socket fan. 58C core. 84C socket. Aiming for stability at higher temps so that my OC doesn't fall on its face in warm weather.


----------



## Alastair

I must ask. How much does Vishera consume when overclocked? And how much power is lost in other areas such as VRM and the like. I idle at around 200 watts (16 fans if you wondering If that figure is a bit high) and under prime 95 768-896 and IBT I manage around 630watts to 650 watts at the wall. Surely my CPU isn't chowing through 450 watts by itself? I mean a 9590 has a TDP of 225 watts. And I know TDP ≠ power consumption wouldn't that figure be fairly close?


----------



## mus1mus

You overclocked. That should raise the consumption exponentially.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You overclocked. That should raise the consumption exponentially.


I know that but my question is how much does an 8 core Vishera by itself normally consume.

I'm reporting 450 watts over idle when I am stress testing. But surely the processor itself isn't consuming 450 watts. How much am I loosing to the motherboard and the VRM and other components.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know that but my question is how much does an 8 core Vishera by itself normally consume.
> 
> I'm reporting 450 watts over idle when I am stress testing. But surely the processor itself isn't consuming 450 watts. How much am I loosing to the motherboard and the VRM and other components.


That is one mean heck of a machine you've got there... my FX-4170 needs 1.5v to maintain stability at 4.8GHz... I run it at 4.6GHz with 1.4v... don't know about power consumption, but my guess is you'd probably want to get a Kill-A-Watt meter or similar.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know that but my question is how much does an 8 core Vishera by itself normally consume.
> 
> I'm reporting 450 watts over idle when I am stress testing. But surely the processor itself isn't consuming 450 watts. How much am I loosing to the motherboard and the VRM and other components.


If it is of any help, my [email protected] 1.28v (a bit undervolted), in Prime95 draws 220W from the wall (entire rig). 200W in x264 encoding.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIR-FiVe69*
> 
> Hey guys, So I have small problem with my FX8350. I'm currently running the ASROCK X990 Killer motherboard(Yeah I know is not a great board for overclocking..) and I only manage to get my 8350 to 1.325V on 4.2GHZ. I have feeling that my board is thermal throttling the chip because when I use IBT the CPU socket temp goes to 80 degrees. I have replaced the thermal paste on my aftermarket cooler but it doesn't seem to bring down the temperature. I also have a fan blowing air onto the VRM at the moment, it seems that the fan is helping quite a lot since before my overclock I was hitting very high temps just on stock speeds. My current overclock seems to be stable as I haven't had any blue screens or crashes ever since. I currently don't have the funds to just buy a new board and I was hoping you guys can help me please. The only game where I notice my frames dropping due to CPU power is BATTLEFIELD 1. I know that if I can do something to get the thermals down a bit my CPU will be able to handle the game just fine. Currently in game I get 70-80% usage on my GPU (ZOTAC 1060 6GB) and CPU around the same usage. I think the reason why my CPU is bottlenecking the GPU is due to thermals not being good. Currently my GPU is on a slight overclock but not too high. In HWinfo I can also see that at demanding scenes of the game my CPU is only used 60-70% and the GPU only 50-55% only pulling 80W and that is not good at all. I know I have stated a lot of the problems but I would really appreciate it a mill if you guys would help


Having 80C on the socket is not what I would call a "small problem".


----------



## tashcz

And by the way, my PC idles at ~95W from the wall socket, under IBT, [email protected] (voltage under load, usually 1.42V) draws about 420W to 440W. I know my fans don't get full 12V when I run IBT, and the LED strip dims









EDIT: Oh and Undervolter, seems like my 8370E underclocks a bit better. I'm just trying it out for the summer and I can get stable @4.2GHz with 1.236V, under load it's 1.26V. I'm starting to feel worn off with the overclock. Too much heat, and I'm on 4.2GHz for a few days to see if there's a noticable difference in things I use.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SIR-FiVe69*
> 
> Hey guys, So I have small problem with my FX8350. I'm currently running the ASROCK X990 Killer motherboard(Yeah I know is not a great board for overclocking..) and I only manage to get my 8350 to 1.325V on 4.2GHZ. I have feeling that my board is thermal throttling the chip because when I use IBT the CPU socket temp goes to 80 degrees. I have replaced the thermal paste on my aftermarket cooler but it doesn't seem to bring down the temperature. I also have a fan blowing air onto the VRM at the moment, it seems that the fan is helping quite a lot since before my overclock I was hitting very high temps just on stock speeds. My current overclock seems to be stable as I haven't had any blue screens or crashes ever since. I currently don't have the funds to just buy a new board and I was hoping you guys can help me please. The only game where I notice my frames dropping due to CPU power is BATTLEFIELD 1. I know that if I can do something to get the thermals down a bit my CPU will be able to handle the game just fine. Currently in game I get 70-80% usage on my GPU (ZOTAC 1060 6GB) and CPU around the same usage. I think the reason why my CPU is bottlenecking the GPU is due to thermals not being good. Currently my GPU is on a slight overclock but not too high. In HWinfo I can also see that at demanding scenes of the game my CPU is only used 60-70% and the GPU only 50-55% only pulling 80W and that is not good at all. I know I have stated a lot of the problems but I would really appreciate it a mill if you guys would help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having 80C on the socket is not what I would call a "small problem".
Click to expand...

my particular experience of socket temp is an interesting one.

On my Asus M5A99FX I always thought the throttling point was at 78C socket. But ever since I upgraded the VRM cooling I have been able to stretch the socket temp up to 90C before throttling occurs. Which makes me think. While socket temps are a good indicator of what is happening to the VRM. If you cool the VRM properly socket temp no longer becomes a concern. You can see in some of my earlier IBT screen shots I had socket temps go as high as 85C without throttling. But again I've upgraded my cooling on the motherboard. I honestly don't know how safe it is pushing temps that high through the socket though. Obviously this is motherboard dependent and might only be a quirk of Asus boards or just the M5A99FX in particular.

For those that are running stock thermal pads etc. I would say try keeping it below 75C.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I know that but my question is how much does an 8 core Vishera by itself normally consume.
> 
> I'm reporting 450 watts over idle when I am stress testing. But surely the processor itself isn't consuming 450 watts. How much am I loosing to the motherboard and the VRM and other components.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one mean heck of a machine you've got there... my FX-4170 needs 1.5v to maintain stability at 4.8GHz... I run it at 4.6GHz with 1.4v... don't know about power consumption, but my guess is you'd probably want to get a Kill-A-Watt meter or similar.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's quite a nice chip I got. Wouldn't call it golden. But I would call it silver if you get my drift. She is a 1429 batch 8370.

4.8GHz @ 1.415V.
4.95GHz @ 1.5V.

Would love to see what she would manage on a better motherboard. But I am happy with my little motherboard that could.

I've got a Kill-a-watt and that is why I am asking about the consumption. I idle at the wall at 200ish watts. 2.1GHz idle state at 1.5V. At load I draw 650 watts from the wall. So that's 450watts. But you can't tell me the CPU is chowing down on 450 watts? This is madness!


----------



## miklkit

That Asrock board needs lots of air flow over it to cool it. Maybe fans on the back side would help.

My system has 6 fans. 7 if you count the psu fan. I just ran IBT AVX on very high and it was pulling 500 +- watts from the wall. It's idling around 120-130 w now.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my particular experience of socket temp is an interesting one.
> 
> On my Asus M5A99FX I always thought the throttling point was at 78C socket. But ever since I upgraded the VRM cooling I have been able to stretch the socket temp up to 90C before throttling occurs. Which makes me think. While socket temps are a good indicator of what is happening to the VRM. If you cool the VRM properly socket temp no longer becomes a concern. You can see in some of my earlier IBT screen shots I had socket temps go as high as 85C without throttling. But again I've upgraded my cooling on the motherboard. I honestly don't know how safe it is pushing temps that high through the socket though. Obviously this is motherboard dependent and might only be a quirk of Asus boards or just the M5A99FX in particular.
> 
> For those that are running stock thermal pads etc. I would say try keeping it below 75C.


Socket temps are just like the words say, the temperature of the socket. It has multiple factors, like CPU temperature, VRM temperature, motherboard temperature, overall system temperature... it's everything except the CPU temperature. And yeah, since they are very near the VRMs they got quite some impact on socket temps. But all in all, it goes to the CPU through the pins. To 40-45C I always look at socket temps, after that it's the core temps, for most accurate measurements.

But I was speaking about that particular guy thats running 4.2GHz @1.35V, that isn't something a board would struggle. I've been pushing 4.5GHz on a damn Gigabyte DS3P and yeah it got damn hot, but I've managed to keep it under control. He's doing something really wrong, and instead of focusing on underclocking, he's asking for advice what's he doing wrong and getting those temps and forcing that damn 4.2GHz. Well if its hitting 80C on air, it's most likely that the cores are also that hot, since regular heatsinks tend to lower the difference between socket and core temps.

But he literally gave 0 info about his system, fan config, BIOS screenshots, CPU cooler, HWinfo, nothing. He just said "hey I'm getting 80C what to do". Well lower the damn clocks first, then provide more info. People think we've got a magic ball laying around here.


----------



## strike105x

Asus reps replied on various occasions through the years that on the ASUS M5A99X/FX up to 80c-85c socket temps things should be fine. I know this because i conducted a research on the matter and including an inquiry done to asus support myself.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Asus reps replied on various occasions through the years that on the ASUS M5A99X/FX up to 80c-85c socket temps things should be fine. I know this because i conducted a research on the matter and including an inquiry done to asus support myself.


oh really? Please show me. I would love to read it.


----------



## SIR-FiVe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Having 80C on the socket is not what I would call a "small problem".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my particular experience of socket temp is an interesting one.
> 
> On my Asus M5A99FX I always thought the throttling point was at 78C socket. But ever since I upgraded the VRM cooling I have been able to stretch the socket temp up to 90C before throttling occurs. Which makes me think. While socket temps are a good indicator of what is happening to the VRM. If you cool the VRM properly socket temp no longer becomes a concern. You can see in some of my earlier IBT screen shots I had socket temps go as high as 85C without throttling. But again I've upgraded my cooling on the motherboard. I honestly don't know how safe it is pushing temps that high through the socket though. Obviously this is motherboard dependent and might only be a quirk of Asus boards or just the M5A99FX in particular.
> 
> For those that are running stock thermal pads etc. I would say try keeping it below 75C.


Other than the Thermal pads, which I am struggling to find, are there any advice you guys can help me with except the cooling? I was trying to find the latest BIOS update but I cant seem to find the latest. Also is updating the VBIOS going to help by any chance? My motherboard BIOS is ver1.6 at the moment and I was wondering if you guys could possibly find a website for the newest BIOS, been searching everywhere but all I can find is ver1.6.. Any other advice would be much appreciated and thank you for the help so far


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIR-FiVe69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Having 80C on the socket is not what I would call a "small problem".
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> my particular experience of socket temp is an interesting one.
> 
> On my Asus M5A99FX I always thought the throttling point was at 78C socket. But ever since I upgraded the VRM cooling I have been able to stretch the socket temp up to 90C before throttling occurs. Which makes me think. While socket temps are a good indicator of what is happening to the VRM. If you cool the VRM properly socket temp no longer becomes a concern. You can see in some of my earlier IBT screen shots I had socket temps go as high as 85C without throttling. But again I've upgraded my cooling on the motherboard. I honestly don't know how safe it is pushing temps that high through the socket though. Obviously this is motherboard dependent and might only be a quirk of Asus boards or just the M5A99FX in particular.
> 
> For those that are running stock thermal pads etc. I would say try keeping it below 75C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the Thermal pads, which I am struggling to find, are there any advice you guys can help me with except the cooling? I was trying to find the latest BIOS update but I cant seem to find the latest. Also is updating the VBIOS going to help by any chance? My motherboard BIOS is ver1.6 at the moment and I was wondering if you guys could possibly find a website for the newest BIOS, been searching everywhere but all I can find is ver1.6.. Any other advice would be much appreciated and thank you for the help so far
Click to expand...

You are going to want to improve the cooling, You wont be able to go any further until that is sorted.


----------



## SIR-FiVe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Socket temps are just like the words say, the temperature of the socket. It has multiple factors, like CPU temperature, VRM temperature, motherboard temperature, overall system temperature... it's everything except the CPU temperature. And yeah, since they are very near the VRMs they got quite some impact on socket temps. But all in all, it goes to the CPU through the pins. To 40-45C I always look at socket temps, after that it's the core temps, for most accurate measurements.
> 
> But I was speaking about that particular guy thats running 4.2GHz @1.35V, that isn't something a board would struggle. I've been pushing 4.5GHz on a damn Gigabyte DS3P and yeah it got damn hot, but I've managed to keep it under control. He's doing something really wrong, and instead of focusing on underclocking, he's asking for advice what's he doing wrong and getting those temps and forcing that damn 4.2GHz. Well if its hitting 80C on air, it's most likely that the cores are also that hot, since regular heatsinks tend to lower the difference between socket and core temps.
> 
> But he literally gave 0 info about his system, fan config, BIOS screenshots, CPU cooler, HWinfo, nothing. He just said "hey I'm getting 80C what to do". Well lower the damn clocks first, then provide more info. People think we've got a magic ball laying around here.


OK sorry for not fully giving my system specs:
Processor: FX8350 @4.2GHZ, 1.325V, NB=2.4GHZ, HT=2.6GHZ
Motherboard: ASROCK FX990 KILLER
RAM: ADATA Premier 12GB(3x4GB) @1333mhz
Case: Zalman Z11 Plus High Performance
GPU: Zotac GTX 1060 6GB (1884mhz Clock and 4200mhz Memory)
Storage: 1 x Toshiba 500GB HDD
2 x Seagate 250GB HDD
1 x Seagate 1000GB HDD
Fans: 1 Front intake @100%
1 Bottom intake @ 70%
2 Top outtake @ 100%
1 Back outtake @ 100%
2 On CPU Heatsink(Zalman CNPS 10X) configured in push-pull @ 80%
1 Extra Fan on VRM heatsink 100%
1 Extra Fan blowing on GPU 100%
I ran IBT with 20x Very High and my max Socket temp was 80 degrees


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIR-FiVe69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Socket temps are just like the words say, the temperature of the socket. It has multiple factors, like CPU temperature, VRM temperature, motherboard temperature, overall system temperature... it's everything except the CPU temperature. And yeah, since they are very near the VRMs they got quite some impact on socket temps. But all in all, it goes to the CPU through the pins. To 40-45C I always look at socket temps, after that it's the core temps, for most accurate measurements.
> 
> But I was speaking about that particular guy thats running 4.2GHz @1.35V, that isn't something a board would struggle. I've been pushing 4.5GHz on a damn Gigabyte DS3P and yeah it got damn hot, but I've managed to keep it under control. He's doing something really wrong, and instead of focusing on underclocking, he's asking for advice what's he doing wrong and getting those temps and forcing that damn 4.2GHz. Well if its hitting 80C on air, it's most likely that the cores are also that hot, since regular heatsinks tend to lower the difference between socket and core temps.
> 
> But he literally gave 0 info about his system, fan config, BIOS screenshots, CPU cooler, HWinfo, nothing. He just said "hey I'm getting 80C what to do". Well lower the damn clocks first, then provide more info. People think we've got a magic ball laying around here.
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for not fully giving my system specs:
> Processor: FX8350 @4.2GHZ, 1.325V, NB=2.4GHZ, HT=2.6GHZ
> Motherboard: ASROCK FX990 KILLER
> RAM: ADATA Premier 12GB(3x4GB) @1333mhz
> Case: Zalman Z11 Plus High Performance
> GPU: Zotac GTX 1060 6GB (1884mhz Clock and 4200mhz Memory)
> Storage: 1 x Toshiba 500GB HDD
> 2 x Seagate 250GB HDD
> 1 x Seagate 1000GB HDD
> Fans: 1 Front intake @100%
> 1 Bottom intake @ 70%
> 2 Top outtake @ 100%
> 1 Back outtake @ 100%
> 2 On CPU Heatsink(Zalman CNPS 10X) configured in push-pull @ 80%
> 1 Extra Fan on VRM heatsink 100%
> 1 Extra Fan blowing on GPU 100%
> I ran IBT with 20x Very High and my max Socket temp was 80 degrees
Click to expand...

fill out your rig in the rig builder.


----------



## tashcz

Could you do an IBT run again with HWinfo/HWmonitor open and post us a screenshot? I'd like to see if the voltage fluctuates and what other temps are, along with other things.


----------



## Alastair

@nrpeyton I know you were digging around underneath the Killers VRM heatsink. How thick should replacement thermal pads be? @tashcz I've been trying to help him over messenger.

4.2GHz was as far as I could get him his socket is cooking and I'm pretty sure it may have to do with asrocks poor track record of applying thermal pads to their boards


----------



## Alastair

I want all the big names up in this here thread to help my mate out here.


----------



## tashcz

What are the core temps?

He'd deffinitely need a good high pressure fan on the back of the mobo then.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @nrpeyton I know you were digging around underneath the Killers VRM heatsink. How thick should replacement thermal pads be? @tashcz I've been trying to help him over messenger.
> 
> 4.2GHz was as far as I could get him his socket is cooking and I'm pretty sure it may have to do with asrocks poor track record of applying thermal pads to their boards


This is how i made the Asrock 970 Extreme3 to stop throttling ([email protected]) and temps on back of motherboard went from 95+C to 77C. Basically:
1) Change thermal pad with 1mm thick Arctic (the stock pad wouldn't cover one mosfet row in their entirety).
2) 60mm Scythe fan on VRM heatsink.
3) 100mm Scythe fan on back of the motherboard.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63480#post_25666985
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63520#post_25670575
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/62480#post_25564074

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/63890#post_25714295

Helping also: 2 side 120mm case fans (approx 1200 rpm), CPU cooler which effectively acts as top-down as far as mosfet cooling goes.


----------



## tashcz

Wow Undervolter, 77C with all those modifications on 4.0GHz? Damn, that mobo should be blacklisted here.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Wow Undervolter, 77C with all those modifications on 4.0GHz? Damn, that mobo should be blacklisted here.


These Asrocks overheat much, because they have thin PCB (they have half the copper of a Gigabyte Ultradurable). The end result are abnormally high socket temps. It's characteristic in most Asrock AM3+ motherboards.

I actually consider 77C under Prime close to a miracle given the motherboard and the fact that i use slow case fans. On average, it was 80-85C. It's not too bad, considering it's Prime and that mosfets are rated for 125-150C. However 90C is what i consider safety threshold. The motherboard was actually "green" in the OCN list:

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database

However, about 2 years after launch, Asrock quietly removed compatibility for 125W FX83XX and after some months, removed FX81XX too. I suspect, because there is a high number of users that throttled at stock, which on its turn caused high RMA rates, to the point that it was bad for profit. So they decided to quietly downgrade it.

It's practically why i bought 3 Gigabyte 970 UD3P. I thought "better buy a stronger motherboard, so that i can have no worries".


----------



## tashcz

I must say Aura is 2x lighter than the Sabertooth, but without the backfan, without the VRM fan, with a CM Nepton 240M, at 4.2GHz I stated I was testing yesterday, I'm getting 49C under load on the socket and ~36C on the cores. The cores do get hotter while gaming because of the damn Gigabyte 970 G1's backplate. I have to solve that hot plate air suction from the top mounted rad.


----------



## n3z4

im NOT even a name here (first post after lurking for quite a while)







but i currently have the cooler mentioned (Zalman CNPS 10X) mounted with 1 GT [email protected]~1750rpm. this is a run i just did to find out if the cpu cooler is the problem. mind you this is on a rev.1 kitty with no additional vrm cooling other than the hot air from the cpu cooler and 1.35 vcore(typo in bios but decided to run it anyway). dont know what temp sensors to look at in hwinfo, if you need to see a 1.325 vcore run ill give it a go. (added ai sensors since i couldnt find any temp hight enough to be Socket in hwinfo)

4200_at_1350.jpg 493k .jpg file


Food for thoughts or completely irrelevant?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I must say Aura is 2x lighter than the Sabertooth, but without the backfan, without the VRM fan, with a CM Nepton 240M, at 4.2GHz I stated I was testing yesterday, I'm getting 49C under load on the socket and ~36C on the cores. The cores do get hotter while gaming because of the damn Gigabyte 970 G1's backplate. I have to solve that hot plate air suction from the top mounted rad.


Heh, at least with the Aura, you know you are good. With the Asrocks, appearances can be deceiving. The above Extreme3, was showing about 60C socket and about 60C on VRM heatsink with IR thermometer. So you think "oh, all is fine". Then i went to measure the back of the motherboard and i found 95C+ on the mosfet area and suddenly the picture changes entirely. Asrocks are deceiptful.


----------



## SIR-FiVe69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Could you do an IBT run again with HWinfo/HWmonitor open and post us a screenshot? I'd like to see if the voltage fluctuates and what other temps are, along with other things.


Ok so ive done a test with IBT and I know I'm Thermal Throttling
Frequency and Voltage fluctuating as seen below:



Please don't Crucify me


----------



## Alastair

http://www.firstshop.co.za/artic-thermal-pad-high-87276700767-3-p-30194

or you can get smaller as well.

Maybe also try remounting the CPU cooler?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIR-FiVe69*
> 
> Ok so ive done a test with IBT and I know I'm Thermal Throttling
> Frequency and Voltage fluctuating as seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't Crucify me


Seems like you are running hot due to multiple reasons.

I need more information in order to help you though.

1: what TIM (thermal interface material) are you using and how much do you apply?

2: What cooler do you have exactly because i can find 2 variants of that cooler, the Zalman CNPS 10X optima or the performance?

3: Do you know how high your ambient temp is? I mean your room temp?

4: I think you lack case airflow too which causes high temps especially for air coolers.


----------



## cssorkinman

This might be a boost to AMD fans
Check out the cpu score 4.8 ghz 4790k vs stock 1800x


----------



## tashcz

Wait, wait, wait... we forgot one thing.

BIOS power saving options and all CPU options. Need screenshots of the whole BIOS. Underclocking to 1.4GHz doesn't seem like thermal throttling to me caused by high temperatures. This seems more like BIOS trying to compensate something, it might be TDP, it might be the temperatures. But to be sure, please post your BIOS settings, all regarding CPU voltage/clock settings, CPU options (power saving, C6E, etc), then VRM options, almost everything. I know it's a pain in the ass what I'm looking for but this is really needed to see why you are throttling.

I really don't know how ASRock allowed them selves this. My VERY BAD gigabyte DS3P didn't, and it barely supports the 8 cores, from the BIOS revision of 4 or 5. On Aura I'm hitting 90C socket only if I go 5GHz, but my cores skyrocket too, I get above 70C so it's a no no.


----------



## tashcz

One more thing... I know you said you can't afford a new board, but when did you get this one? Any chance you can return it? I see no point in even trying to get those socket temps under control. It's 4.2GHz and you're getting big problems.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This might be a boost to AMD fans
> Check out the cpu score 4.8 ghz 4790k vs stock 1800x


Damn that's impressive and here I struggle to break 10K physics with my Vishy.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Wait, wait, wait... we forgot one thing.
> 
> BIOS power saving options and all CPU options. Need screenshots of the whole BIOS. Underclocking to 1.4GHz doesn't seem like thermal throttling to me caused by high temperatures. This seems more like BIOS trying to compensate something, it might be TDP, it might be the temperatures. But to be sure, please post your BIOS settings, all regarding CPU voltage/clock settings, CPU options (power saving, C6E, etc), then VRM options, almost everything. I know it's a pain in the ass what I'm looking for but this is really needed to see why you are throttling.
> 
> I really don't know how ASRock allowed them selves this. My VERY BAD gigabyte DS3P didn't, and it barely supports the 8 cores, from the BIOS revision of 4 or 5. On Aura I'm hitting 90C socket only if I go 5GHz, but my cores skyrocket too, I get above 70C so it's a no no.


he already turned off all power savings as per my guidance. He lives close to my place. So on Tuesday imma give him a tube of MX-4 and a strip of my 1mm thick Arctic thermal pad.

If his place is anything like mine his ambient us probably 25-27c. My room ambient is 27C at the moment. And he lives 20 minutes from my place.


----------



## tashcz

Nice to see fellow OCN-ers helping each other









Even if you do all of this, the max you'd get is 10C less on the socket. It's still a lot, I wouldn't let my socket go above 70C anytime. Thing is, air builds up on the back of the case and stays there, it can only get worse. It's not only the CPU that can get damaged, there's a bunch of capacitors and other electric components that die 10x faster (it's logarithmic with heat) if that's not solved. You guys should deffinitely try to see if he can change the board for another one. I don't know why ASRock tolerates high socket temperatures, but I know it can't be good to stay like that.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice to see fellow OCN-ers helping each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why ASRock tolerates high socket temperatures, but I know it can't be good to stay like that.


It's simply a consequence of using the "standard" copper quantity for a platform that heats a lot. When i switched from Asrock Extreme3 to Gigabyte 970 UD3P, i saw 10C flat reduction in socket temperature. This is why i wrote that Asrock will probably be the pleasant surprise of AM4 motherboards. Because suddenly, now they 've put "2oz copper" in pretty much every AM4 motherboard i 've seen. Which is equal to Gigabyte's ultradurable.

The less copper inside the PCB, the higher the electrical impedance --> higher heat.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice to see fellow OCN-ers helping each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you do all of this, the max you'd get is 10C less on the socket. It's still a lot, I wouldn't let my socket go above 70C anytime. Thing is, air builds up on the back of the case and stays there, it can only get worse. It's not only the CPU that can get damaged, there's a bunch of capacitors and other electric components that die 10x faster (it's logarithmic with heat) if that's not solved. You guys should deffinitely try to see if he can change the board for another one. I don't know why ASRock tolerates high socket temperatures, but I know it can't be good to stay like that.


TBH there still could be a lot of factors at play. We already know asrocks shocking thermal pad quality. So we can rectify that. I also know he is using a pretty cheap ass 1.829 w/m-k generic thermal compound. Which could also have a bad mount as well. Being a direct touch heatpipe cooler it needs its own special application of thermal compound which he may not be aware of. So I'm hopeful that some thermal pads and the correct application of thermal paste could improve his situation dramatically.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> TBH there still could be a lot of factors at play. We already know asrocks shocking thermal pad quality. So we can rectify that. I also know he is using a pretty cheap ass 1.829 w/m-k generic thermal compound. Which could also have a bad mount as well. Being a direct touch heatpipe cooler it needs its own special application of thermal compound which he may not be aware of. So I'm hopeful that some thermal pads and the correct application of thermal paste could improve his situation dramatically.


The funny thing is that, the UD3P is so cool running, that yesterday night, i was bored and thought "let's see if i can hit 4.2Ghz at stock voltage". Result: I passed IBT Very High at stock 1.32v and socket temp didn't break 56C, cores were in the 40something area. And this with a 130W TDP cooler (according to silentPC actually, they reccommend if for 95W CPUs, but for me it works fine with stock FX). Of course i returned to my undervolted 4Ghz, but just to say, going to 4.2Ghz was a piece of cake.

EDIT: Although, truth be told, i have left the 100mm Scythe fan to blow on the back of the motherboard, that i had rigged for the Asrock.


----------



## tashcz

Still doesn't beat Aura's [email protected]









Most boards do run 4.2GHz with stock volts, since stock volts are left there for turbo clocks. I've learned about turbo when I was experimenting. Even if it was 1 core that was "turboing", the whole CPU needed the same volts as for all cores to get the same speed as the one that's being turboed for stability. So stock volts can give you the same clocks as turbo in most cases.

If I got the sentence right lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Still doesn't beat Aura's [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most boards do run 4.2GHz with stock volts, since stock volts are left there for turbo clocks. I've learned about turbo when I was experimenting. Even if it was 1 core that was "turboing", the whole CPU needed the same volts as for all cores to get the same speed as the one that's being turboed for stability. So stock volts can give you the same clocks as turbo in most cases.
> 
> If I got the sentence right lol.


Misunderstanding. 1.32v is stock voltage with turbo disabled. With turbo enabled it's something in the 1.42v area. 1.18v for 4.2v is a bit too low (that's what i need for 3.5Ghz) and i suspect has to do with an ASUS trend in AM3+ to under-report voltage. *@cssorkinman* had made a point about this. I also have an FX8300 that at stock is 1.16v for 3.3Ghz. So 1.18v for 4.2Ghz, either you have an amazing overclocker, like world record amazing or it's ASUS under reporting.


----------



## Alastair

I think the best I managed was 4.1GHz on the stock vid of 1.275V for my chip. But 1.3 or something a little higher took me as far as 4.4 or 4.5.


----------



## tashcz

Well that's the thing with this guy too, it underclocks nicely, but if you wanna go over 4.5GHz, it raises exponentialy. For my 4.75GHz I need 1.43V-1.46 under load. I know a lot guys have done those clocks with less volts. But that's not the problem, my current cooling (AIO) is the limiting factor.


----------



## Johan45

Finally broke 20K in Geekbench 3 on the weekend FX 9370 @ 6450


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> oh really? Please show me. I would love to read it.


Do you mean the email ? Sorry for the long wait, my focus was stolen completely by ChunShigura46+1... i was glued to my seat till i ended up finishing it... Anyway back on topic sorry but it was a convo i had long ago and its been also hell of a lot of time since i went and cleaned up my email, but it will probably be more reassuring and credible to just ask asus support about it, don't worry they reply pretty fast, i did it early december when i started overclocking before improving the cooling on the back side of the mobo. Bback then i ended up with temps of ~76C on the socket and was worried, so i started conducting research on the matter after seeing conflicting views, conflicting by users i mean, the research was done in my browser, basically i saved all of the topics i found regarding high socket temps for the Asus M5A99X and M5A99FX boards and compared them to make sure its not the same person. As i said the conflicting views where from the users debating if such high socket temps where fine or not, the ones that asked Asus about this (including myself) always had the reply that up to 80C for socket temps is fine. There was one user though, from this very forum, that was open about his overclock and wanted to know about how high he can go on socket temps, he eventually got forwarded to a technical division from which a rep said to him that up to 85C there shouldn't be any damage to the board, take note however that in all my research and posts i archived back then he was the only one that went that far. The last stage of my research was seeing if people who settled for 80c on socket temps where still fine, but only 2 replied to my pm, both fine after 2 years of use in those conditions. I really regret i didn't compiled a document and organized all those links on the matter, could have been neat...


----------



## tashcz

No damage "to the board"... noone's speaking about the CPU.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> No damage "to the board"... noone's speaking about the CPU.


Well of course, it was about the mobo socket not about the CPU







, the CPU shutdown protection would automatically kick in near 90C anyway, but since usually socket temps tend to be higher then the core ones i can see why people want to know how much they can push them as well.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> No damage "to the board"... noone's speaking about the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course, it was about the mobo socket not about the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the CPU shutdown protection would automatically kick in near 90C anyway, but since usually socket temps tend to be higher then the core ones i can see why people want to know how much they can push them as well.
Click to expand...

speak for your self


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally broke 20K in Geekbench 3 on the weekend FX 9370 @ 6450


Very Nic3!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This might be a boost to AMD fans
> Check out the cpu score 4.8 ghz 4790k vs stock 1800x


Wait! how is the 290x beating the Fury in the graphics department???
Btw how are you loving the Fury , I'm loving mine big time, even if build quality does not match my lightnings


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This might be a boost to AMD fans
> Check out the cpu score 4.8 ghz 4790k vs stock 1800x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! how is the 290x beating the Fury in the graphics department???
> Btw how are you loving the Fury , I'm loving mine big time, even if build quality does not match my lightnings
Click to expand...

I was probably clocking the beans out of the lightning









I really do like that Sapphire Fury, so quiet !


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> speak for your self


Well it's not like i have to worry about that anymore myself, since I made proper ventilation for the back of the mobo.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally broke 20K in Geekbench 3 on the weekend FX 9370 @ 6450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nic3!
Click to expand...

Thanks Mus, it was a tough number to reach in that bench


----------



## cssorkinman

Hilarious, but may offend those with virgin ears..... lol


----------



## bigdayve

I found a good deal on a ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Is it a significant upgrade over my Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3?

I'm tempted because my current mobo won't wake from sleep and because it takes a long time for the bios to post. I think this motherboard may overclock 1-200 mhz higher too.

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, but may offend those with virgin ears..... lol


is it bad that all i can think of is a freenas server ?....512gb .....128 threads 64 core .... and 128 lanes of expand-ability with SAS and network cards ................................................ OMG ......... OMG


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, but may offend those with virgin ears..... lol
> 
> 
> 
> is it bad that all i can think of is a freenas server ?....512gb .....128 threads 64 core .... and 128 lanes of expand-ability with SAS and network cards ................................................ OMG ......... OMG
Click to expand...

Octochannel..... has a nice ring to it.

That thing looks like it will change the server landscape to me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious, but may offend those with virgin ears..... lol
> 
> 
> 
> is it bad that all i can think of is a freenas server ?....512gb .....128 threads 64 core .... and 128 lanes of expand-ability with SAS and network cards ................................................ OMG ......... OMG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Octochannel..... has a nice ring to it.
> 
> That thing looks like it will change the server landscape to me.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: NSFW!


----------



## mus1mus

A 16C/32T Ryzen Desktop CPU may not be far fetch right?


----------



## Mega Man

amd4+ the 2066 of amd
- amd amds first consumer LGA quad channel !!!!! ( let me dream )

i would pay 2k ...................... esp for this performance

ok so..... i am 7/30 runs done with my ryzen ...... on IBT AVX @ 10gb mem. .....

while it was going ( the 212 is currently the only cooler i have that is compatable with am4 ) i went nutz and put 2x 4250 rpm gentle typhoons on the 212...... the OEM fan..... sucks ( good for kinda quiet but i prefer GTS - low speed for that ) that said 1 did wonders ( 82>77.75c and a second i am averaging ~76 ..... not too bad ( at full speed ) and 100% loads


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> amd4+ the 2066 of amd
> - amd amds first consumer LGA quad channel !!!!! ( let me dream )
> 
> i would pay 2k ...................... esp for this performance
> 
> ok so..... i am 7/30 runs done with my ryzen ...... on IBT AVX @ 10gb mem. .....
> 
> while it was going ( the 212 is currently the only cooler i have that is compatable with am4 ) i went nutz and put 2x 4250 rpm gentle typhoons on the 212...... the OEM fan..... sucks ( good for kinda quiet but i prefer GTS - low speed for that ) that said 1 did wonders ( 82>77.75c and a second i am averaging ~76 ..... not too bad ( at full speed ) and 100% loads


The 212 is an impressive cooler indeed. I had 2 CM sickleflow fans running on them in push/pull and the temps were quite good to be honest.

On a side note, you do know that the RYZEN 1700 x and the 1800 x reports higher temps which are in fact 20+ c higher than they actually are?

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/amd_s_r7_1800x_and_1700x_report_higher_temperatures_with_a_20_degree_offset/1


----------



## Mega Man

has nothing to do with the cooler, just the fans ... cause GTs are smexy !

and yes actually i do, but good info anywhos , which killed the rumors of the 1700 running cooler ........................

20 of 30 runs... me thinks my mem is ok !


----------



## mus1mus

AVX does stress Ryzen. But hey, memory timing would be your lesser issue. So don't be mad at me when I say, just clock it high and never mind about the timings as of now.


----------



## SIR-FiVe69

Good morning here from South Africa. So as most know, had a lot of problems lately with my ASROCK FX990 Killer(Hitting thermal max temps just on stock frequencies- almost 85 degrees just on socket!). So, by the help of Alastair and the better cooling pads and thermal paste he gave me. I can finally say my system is stable from IBT testing













I feel that this is wonderful results due to proper cooling being done! Replaced thermal paste with MX-4 and applied new thermal pads to the VRM heat-sink. Thanks for helping me bro! I know its not the best this forum has seen but its definitely ALOT better than what I had!


----------



## Mega Man

i know but i want as tight as possible .... i mean did oyu see the 29 ?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know but i want as tight as possible .... i mean did oyu see the 29 ?


Sure did.









Which mem kit did you get btw?

I have returned my Gaming 5 for the Gaming K7 that I will be picking tomorrow. Not that the G5 is bad but I need more options for powah!







and possibly 3600RAM.









Here's the G5 btw.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I found a good deal on a ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0. Is it a significant upgrade over my Gigabyte 990 FXA UD3?
> 
> I'm tempted because my current mobo won't wake from sleep and because it takes a long time for the bios to post. I think this motherboard may overclock 1-200 mhz higher too.
> 
> Thanks


Well I dunno what your current clocks are. But my M5A99FX is now three years old. She is as tough as nails. Not saber kitty tough. But still tough. 4.8GHz with VRM and socket cooling is a good goal to aim for. A few cooling mods like some heatsinks on the back side drivers can help you hit 5. My daily is 4.95GHz. I have no issues with my so far.

Edit. I see yo my are running big air. You might go 4.8GHz. But I don't think much further than that on big air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIR-FiVe69*
> 
> Good morning here from South Africa. So as most know, had a lot of problems lately with my ASROCK FX990 Killer(Hitting thermal max temps just on stock frequencies- almost 85 degrees just on socket!). So, by the help of Alastair and the better cooling pads and thermal paste he gave me. I can finally say my system is stable from IBT testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that this is wonderful results due to proper cooling being done! Replaced thermal paste with MX-4 and applied new thermal pads to the VRM heat-sink. Thanks for helping me bro! I know its not the best this forum has seen but its definitely ALOT better than what I had!


Glad I could help out hey.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know but i want as tight as possible .... i mean did oyu see the 29 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which mem kit did you get btw?
> 
> I have returned my Gaming 5 for the Gaming K7 that I will be picking tomorrow. Not that the G5 is bad but I need more options for powah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and possibly 3600RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the G5 btw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

evga 3200 cl 16

29/30


----------



## mus1mus

Nice. Any idea if that is Samsung B-Die?


----------



## Mega Man

None (ie no idea) but I just booted on stock volts to Windows at 3900....

This cpu is amazing, just amazing with my memory its 19299 physics in fire strike

Correction... my ram down clocked to 2133


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> None (ie no idea) but I just booted on stock volts to Windows at 3900....
> 
> This cpu is amazing, just amazing with my memory its 19299 physics in fire strike
> 
> Correction... my ram down clocked to 2133


19000 is what a 5930K can do at 4.9. I haven't check with Ryzen as I don't have decent GPU to test it with.

AIDA64 displays the Memory chip details. IIRC, motherboard tab.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> None (ie no idea) but I just booted on stock volts to Windows at 3900....
> 
> This cpu is amazing, just amazing with my memory its 19299 physics in fire strike
> 
> Correction... my ram down clocked to 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 19000 is what a 5930K can do at 4.9. I haven't check with Ryzen as I don't have decent GPU to test it with.
> 
> AIDA64 displays the Memory chip details. IIRC, motherboard tab.
Click to expand...

My test run from last night GPU is at stock 20894 physics


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> None (ie no idea) but I just booted on stock volts to Windows at 3900....
> 
> This cpu is amazing, just amazing with my memory its 19299 physics in fire strike
> 
> Correction... my ram down clocked to 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 19000 is what a 5930K can do at 4.9. I haven't check with Ryzen as I don't have decent GPU to test it with.
> 
> AIDA64 displays the Memory chip details. IIRC, motherboard tab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My test run from last night GPU is at stock 20894 physics
Click to expand...

Blk overclocking must give a little bit of a boost to physics over straight multi overclocks.


----------



## mus1mus

I believe so.

Can't wait for the K7.









I'll see if the giga can hold up with Asus.


----------



## Johan45

It's also in the way I set the memory hence the BCLK adjustments. I started at 2400 strap IIRC and walked it up from there. This sets tighter subtimings
Here's the AIDA read out at 2950 which is where I ran that test. The second is at 3300 ram at Cl14


----------



## miklkit

Got my first Ryzen part today. The AM4 mount for the Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme is here. $5.45 shipped from Germany.

What's next? Ram? Motherboard? CPU?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Got my first Ryzen part today. The AM4 mount for the Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme is here. $5.45 shipped from Germany.
> 
> What's next? Ram? Motherboard? CPU?


I don't think you will need advise on those parts. Will look forward for you completing the build.


----------



## mirzet1976

@Johan45, can you confirm this boost in Cinebench with Ryzen - Neural Net Prediction in action.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @Johan45, can you confirm this boost in Cinebench with Ryzen - Neural Net Prediction in action.


What were their settings in bios?


----------



## miklkit

Well,

It seems Ryzen works best with ram that is designed for it and the first version just arrived, so that should be on the back burner for now.

Motherboards are on backorder so there is no hurry there. I'm still leaning towards the MSI Titanium. Those heat sinks will make any VRMs perform at their best.

Methinks the cpu will be the 1700 because I want that Wraith cooler. Now if it would just go on sale.

That leaves the case, psu, and gpu to think about.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well,
> 
> It seems Ryzen works best with ram that is designed for it and the first version just arrived, so that should be on the back burner for now.
> 
> Motherboards are on backorder so there is no hurry there. I'm still leaning towards the MSI Titanium. Those heat sinks will make any VRMs perform at their best.
> 
> Methinks the cpu will be the 1700 because I want that Wraith cooler. Now if it would just go on sale.
> 
> That leaves the case, psu, and gpu to think about.


Okay, since I can't seem to not make any suggestions.









RAM - Go for G.Skill TridentZ with Single-sided Samsung B-Dies. 3200C14 works without a hassle on my G5
Motherboard - Go for your pick, but I can't help but say the VRMs on the G5 didn't get past 55C when I am pushing past 4.0 It's not perfect but should really be a very easy board to work with. Even lower end boards seem to have no issues with these chips unless you force them to clock way above the norm.
PSU - I was doing fine with a Seasonic 520W








CPU - just pick what you like.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @Johan45, can you confirm this boost in Cinebench with Ryzen - Neural Net Prediction in action.


Pretty close to what I got
1620
1640
1646
1641
1641
CB R15 all stock settings except ram voltage at 1.35 ( rated).

I have noticed that as the temp gets above 72 C as reported by my Titanium - I start dropping some scores - I thought it was throttling, but now I'm thinking it's just not boosting as much....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ88*


Why did you clock your CPU/NB and HT link below stock speeds of 2600?

Actually its quite odd that you can boot at 2000 MHz CPU/NB with 1866 MHz RAM, my PC wouldn't boot because 2000 MHz does not support 1866 MHz RAM.


----------



## hurricane28

They finally found a way to force Windows 10 upon us..

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/microsoft_is_now_blocking_windows_7_and_8_1_updates_on_ryzen_and_kaby_lake_systems/1

what do we think about this? Is it good or bad and why?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @Johan45, can you confirm this boost in Cinebench with Ryzen - Neural Net Prediction in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty close to what I got
> 1620
> 1640
> 1646
> 1641
> 1641
> CB R15 all stock settings except ram voltage at 1.35 ( rated).
> 
> I have noticed that as the temp gets above 72 C as reported by my Titanium - I start dropping some scores - I thought it was throttling, but now I'm thinking it's just not boosting as much....
Click to expand...

I don't think stock setting is a fair representation because of the boost. My experience was typically 1 st or second run was the best then the scores came in lower after that and never touched the max again. Just what I saw any way. One thing I have noticed same with the 5960x 8 cores plus SMT the scores are never consistent and fall within a 15-20 point window. You would also need to set high/realtime priority for the benchmark to keep windows consistent I think.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Okay, since I can't seem to not make any suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM - Go for G.Skill TridentZ with Single-sided Samsung B-Dies. 3200C14 works without a hassle on my G5
> Motherboard - Go for your pick, but I can't help but say the VRMs on the G5 didn't get past 55C when I am pushing past 4.0 It's not perfect but should really be a very easy board to work with. Even lower end boards seem to have no issues with these chips unless you force them to clock way above the norm.
> PSU - I was doing fine with a Seasonic 520W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU - just pick what you like.


LOL! Yeah I'm just sitting here dreaming. All the threads here now are pretty entertaining.

Elsewhere it seems that others know that wind chill is a thing.







A 25 kph wind flowing through the case will cool most anything. Mine probably moves 15 kph and most systems move 5 pkh.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> They finally found a way to force Windows 10 upon us..
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/microsoft_is_now_blocking_windows_7_and_8_1_updates_on_ryzen_and_kaby_lake_systems/1
> 
> what do we think about this? Is it good or bad and why?


Works against any malware:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60210#post_25166015

^ May i suggest for an easy start, Voodooshield free at this point? It's currently 99% bulletproof, although on my machine v3.52 works better than 3.53. You can either set it on "smart" mode to intercept things only when you are on the internet or if you are paranoid like me, "always on". Applications whitelisting mode is more secure too. Works without internet connection too, but you will have to make all the choices. It's what i do, since i have it blocked in the firewall. Has been tested against dozens of unknown malware, has blocked all. It has recently failed only against a proof of concept exploit, designed specifically by a specialist to bypass it and it has to do with shutting it down. Newer versions will implement self-defense. At any case, the chance that a real malware will implement the same proof of concept to kill it in real life, is the same as you getting hit by a meteorite tomorrow morning.

Currently my Windows installation is update to Jan 2017. I have actually made a custom DVD with all updates preinstalled up to this point, minus the telemetry. I couldn't care less if i can't update it anymore.









EDIT: Here's Voodooshield 3.52 Free for those who might want to try it. For me, 3.53 had some issues. Bottom line is. If you see legit stuff being blocked, you allow it. If you see unknown stuff or exes out of the blue wanting to run, you block them.

http://www.filedropper.com/voodooshieldfree352

Malware writers, also get MS security updates and adopt quickly. On the other hand, none of them bothers to sweat to bypass "exotic" security applications used by 0.001% (same concept as Linux).


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Well,
> 
> It seems Ryzen works best with ram that is designed for it and the first version just arrived, so that should be on the back burner for now.
> 
> Motherboards are on backorder so there is no hurry there. I'm still leaning towards the MSI Titanium. Those heat sinks will make any VRMs perform at their best.
> 
> Methinks the cpu will be the 1700 because I want that Wraith cooler. Now if it would just go on sale.
> 
> That leaves the case, psu, and gpu to think about.


I 've seen some validations with B350 at 4Ghz. VRM isn't an issue on any of the X370 motherboards. Careful about the 1700, it has the spire cooler, not the wraith.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @Johan45, can you confirm this boost in Cinebench with Ryzen - Neural Net Prediction in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty close to what I got
> 1620
> 1640
> 1646
> 1641
> 1641
> CB R15 all stock settings except ram voltage at 1.35 ( rated).
> 
> I have noticed that as the temp gets above 72 C as reported by my Titanium - I start dropping some scores - I thought it was throttling, but now I'm thinking it's just not boosting as much....
Click to expand...

Did some quick tests with the 1700 and I call BS

No tweaks at all
1827
1834
1832
1834
1838
1834
1834
Then with Windows set to realtime
1836
1839
1844
1836
1836
1838
To me this is pretty normal fluctuation


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> @Johan45, can you confirm this boost in Cinebench with Ryzen - Neural Net Prediction in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty close to what I got
> 1620
> 1640
> 1646
> 1641
> 1641
> CB R15 all stock settings except ram voltage at 1.35 ( rated).
> 
> I have noticed that as the temp gets above 72 C as reported by my Titanium - I start dropping some scores - I thought it was throttling, but now I'm thinking it's just not boosting as much....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did some quick tests with the 1700 and I call BS
> 
> No tweaks at all
> 1827
> 1834
> 1832
> 1834
> 1838
> 1834
> 1834
> Then with Windows set to realtime
> 1836
> 1839
> 1844
> 1836
> 1836
> 1838
> To me this is pretty normal fluctuation
Click to expand...

I really have no idea what is behind it , but single core seems to go down while multicore seems to go up on runs after the first or second one. CB R15 is sensitive to any other load so it could be influenced by lots of things - not sure how to be completely scientific about it.


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did some quick tests with the 1700 and I call BS
> 
> No tweaks at all
> 1827
> 1834
> 1832
> 1834
> 1838
> 1834
> 1834
> Then with Windows set to realtime
> 1836
> 1839
> 1844
> 1836
> 1836
> 1838
> To me this is pretty normal fluctuation


In your test is normal fluctuations, and by the graph is as if each new start of the test gives a better and better result, no fluctuations.


----------



## Johan45

My OS is Win10x64 with only what I need for reviews on it so pretty clean, fresh install for this platform and newest ISO from MS


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Works against any malware:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60210#post_25166015
> 
> ^ May i suggest for an easy start, Voodooshield free at this point? It's currently 99% bulletproof, although on my machine v3.52 works better than 3.53. You can either set it on "smart" mode to intercept things only when you are on the internet or if you are paranoid like me, "always on". Applications whitelisting mode is more secure too. Works without internet connection too, but you will have to make all the choices. It's what i do, since i have it blocked in the firewall. Has been tested against dozens of unknown malware, has blocked all. It has recently failed only against a proof of concept exploit, designed specifically by a specialist to bypass it and it has to do with shutting it down. Newer versions will implement self-defense. At any case, the chance that a real malware will implement the same proof of concept to kill it in real life, is the same as you getting hit by a meteorite tomorrow morning.
> 
> Currently my Windows installation is update to Jan 2017. I have actually made a custom DVD with all updates preinstalled up to this point, minus the telemetry. I couldn't care less if i can't update it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's Voodooshield 3.52 Free for those who might want to try it. For me, 3.53 had some issues. Bottom line is. If you see legit stuff being blocked, you allow it. If you see unknown stuff or exes out of the blue wanting to run, you block them.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/voodooshieldfree352
> 
> Malware writers, also get MS security updates and adopt quickly. On the other hand, none of them bothers to sweat to bypass "exotic" security applications used by 0.001% (same concept as Linux).


Windows defender works excellent, its been tested and it really does a good job in protecting you. This guy did some tests and confirmed that its blocking almost all the threats. 




Every now and then i use adwcleaner but i never have any malware or other malicious software (except for Windows itself obviously)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Works against any malware:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60210#post_25166015
> 
> ^ May i suggest for an easy start, Voodooshield free at this point? It's currently 99% bulletproof, although on my machine v3.52 works better than 3.53. You can either set it on "smart" mode to intercept things only when you are on the internet or if you are paranoid like me, "always on". Applications whitelisting mode is more secure too. Works without internet connection too, but you will have to make all the choices. It's what i do, since i have it blocked in the firewall. Has been tested against dozens of unknown malware, has blocked all. It has recently failed only against a proof of concept exploit, designed specifically by a specialist to bypass it and it has to do with shutting it down. Newer versions will implement self-defense. At any case, the chance that a real malware will implement the same proof of concept to kill it in real life, is the same as you getting hit by a meteorite tomorrow morning.
> 
> Currently my Windows installation is update to Jan 2017. I have actually made a custom DVD with all updates preinstalled up to this point, minus the telemetry. I couldn't care less if i can't update it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's Voodooshield 3.52 Free for those who might want to try it. For me, 3.53 had some issues. Bottom line is. If you see legit stuff being blocked, you allow it. If you see unknown stuff or exes out of the blue wanting to run, you block them.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/voodooshieldfree352
> 
> Malware writers, also get MS security updates and adopt quickly. On the other hand, none of them bothers to sweat to bypass "exotic" security applications used by 0.001% (same concept as Linux).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I 've seen some validations with B350 at 4Ghz. VRM isn't an issue on any of the X370 motherboards. Careful about the 1700, it has the spire cooler, not the wraith.


Yeah, i wait for the 1600 X i think before upgrade, IF i upgrade at all. Still can't manage to get my crappy 8350 to run at 5 GHz despite the 360 mm radiator... It simply take too much voltage unfortunately. Maybe i sell this one and get an 8370 instead for a little more OC fun..


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My OS is Win10x64 with only what I need for reviews on it so pretty clean, fresh install for this platform and newest ISO from MS


however I do not doubt in your OS I have doubt in this graph that represents how the CPU learns from every restart of the test and gives better results than the previous run.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Windows defender works excellent, its been tested and it really does a good job in protecting you. This guy did some tests and confirmed that its blocking almost all the threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then i use adwcleaner but i never have any malware or other malicious software (except for Windows itself obviously)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i wait for the 1600 X i think before upgrade, IF i upgrade at all. Still can't manage to get my crappy 8350 to run at 5 GHz despite the 360 mm radiator... It simply take too much voltage unfortunately. Maybe i sell this one and get an 8370 instead for a little more OC fun..


All antiviruses block malware that has been in circulation for some days/weeks. The problem is with 0 day malware. My solutions are all against 0 day malware. You have protection even if you are the 1st user on the planet to encounter the malware. Efficacy of antivirus in general (including Windows Defender) vary according to the tester and to the rarity of used samples.

See examples:

https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/

https://www.av-comparatives.org/dynamic-tests/

^ Mind you, these are "ideal" scenarios, set to shed a positive light on antiviruses, because the antivirus companies pay the tester. The relative performance is the more valuable conclusion.

I am a bit concerned that Zen2 might not support Win7 at all, after the latest M$ attack on Win7 running Ryzen. So, i am a bit uncertain too as to what i should do. I might build Zen1 after all, but i am pretty scared by the current motherboard and RAM situation. I like the ASUS B350 Plus, but i downloaded the QVL and it's completely out of whack. Basically only 2 odd kits run at 3200, but none of the 2 at 4 slots. Those that run at 2666, also can't run 4 slots. Which leave the 2400 modules. That's one messed up situation. I ll keep an eye open for changes, i really had no intention to leave FX now, but who knows...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> All antiviruses block malware that has been in circulation for some days/weeks. The problem is with 0 day malware. My solutions are all against 0 day malware. You have protection even if you are the 1st user on the planet to encounter the malware. Efficacy of antivirus in general (including Windows Defender) vary according to the tester and to the rarity of used samples.
> 
> See examples:
> 
> https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/
> 
> https://www.av-comparatives.org/dynamic-tests/
> 
> I am a bit concerned that Zen2 might not support Win7 at all, after the latest M$ attack on Win7 running Ryzen. So, i am a bit uncertain too as to what i should do. I might build Zen1 after all, but i am pretty scared by the current motherboard and RAM situation. I like the ASUS B350 Plus, but i downloaded the QVL and it's completely out of whack. Basically only 2 odd kits run at 3200, but none of the 2 at 4 slots. Those that run at 2666, also can't run 4 slots. Which leave the 2400 modules. That's one messed up situation. I ll keep an eye open for changes, i really had no intention to leave FX now, but who knows...


I used NOD64 for a couple of years but never had any issues which is why i decided to run without any virus scanner except defender itself. It also do want to note that google chrome is one of the safest if not the most safe browser to surf on. It blocks most malicious websites but of course its impossible to block em all which is why i scan my system now and them and look for odd folders etc. or do an scan with adwcleaner. Works best for me so far.

Its already confirmed that RYZEN is not supported in W7 and you no longer get updates. http://www.pcgamer.com/amd-confirms-there-will-be-no-ryzen-drivers-for-windows-7/

IDK about upgrading man, its not that i actually NEED to upgrade but do i want it? Heck yeah! The only thing i really need is an extra SSD for my downloads as my WD black 1 TB cannot cope with the speed i am downloading with.. i want to download an stream movies at the same time but the hard drive is not up to the task so i am looking for a decent 500 GB SSD.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I used NOD64 for a couple of years but never had any issues which is why i decided to run without any virus scanner except defender itself. It also do want to note that google chrome is one of the safest if not the most safe browser to surf on. It blocks most malicious websites but of course its impossible to block em all which is why i scan my system now and them and look for odd folders etc. or do an scan with adwcleaner. Works best for me so far.
> 
> Its already confirmed that RYZEN is not supported in W7 and you no longer get updates. http://www.pcgamer.com/amd-confirms-there-will-be-no-ryzen-drivers-for-windows-7/
> 
> IDK about upgrading man, its not that i actually NEED to upgrade but do i want it? Heck yeah! The only thing i really need is an extra SSD for my downloads as my WD black 1 TB cannot cope with the speed i am downloading with.. i want to download an stream movies at the same time but the hard drive is not up to the task so i am looking for a decent 500 GB SSD.


Yeah, i run currently with no scanner at all too. Only proactive protection. It makes for snappier system too. I know about the updates. I don't care much about them. Being a suspicious, paranoid user after years brought up in security forums, i had predicted a sabotage 4 days ago:
Quote:


> The only support Win7 is going to get is from better chipset drivers. If anything Microsoft will sabotage it, as to "encourage" people to go Win10.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624699/windows-7-and-ryzen-questions/50


Because, being Ryzen a success, it was only logical to think that this would attract M$'s attention and try to think of how to axe the users that will run Ryzen on Win7. My main concern is that for Zen2, we may see AMD stop any chipset drivers at all. In which case, it would make sense to build Zen1.

I am actually a bit tired of learning new quirks again, but i may have to...

It seems a bad time to buy RAM and SSDs. Prices are inflated...You may want to try downloading on a secondary HDD and streaming on your SSD. I keep a secondary HDD for all the daily "junk work". Like downloads and encoding, so that i don't impact the SSD's performance.


----------



## bigdayve

@Alastair

Hey thanks for the advice on the mobo a few pages back. Im debating the switch. Its more a question of time and effort than anything.


----------



## 1n5aN1aC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Currently my Windows installation is update to Jan 2017. I have actually made a custom DVD with all updates preinstalled up to this point, minus the telemetry. I couldn't care less if i can't update it anymore.


May I ask how you did that?

did you use a tool, or did you manually add each patch you wanted using the dism commands to a mounted file?


----------



## KyadCK

*Disables Lurk mode*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Works against any malware:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/60210#post_25166015
> 
> ^ May i suggest for an easy start, Voodooshield free at this point? It's currently 99% bulletproof, although on my machine v3.52 works better than 3.53. You can either set it on "smart" mode to intercept things only when you are on the internet or if you are paranoid like me, "always on". Applications whitelisting mode is more secure too. Works without internet connection too, but you will have to make all the choices. It's what i do, since i have it blocked in the firewall. Has been tested against dozens of unknown malware, has blocked all. It has recently failed only against a proof of concept exploit, designed specifically by a specialist to bypass it and it has to do with shutting it down. Newer versions will implement self-defense. At any case, the chance that a real malware will implement the same proof of concept to kill it in real life, is the same as you getting hit by a meteorite tomorrow morning.
> 
> Currently my Windows installation is update to Jan 2017. I have actually made a custom DVD with all updates preinstalled up to this point, minus the telemetry. I couldn't care less if i can't update it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here's Voodooshield 3.52 Free for those who might want to try it. For me, 3.53 had some issues. Bottom line is. If you see legit stuff being blocked, you allow it. If you see unknown stuff or exes out of the blue wanting to run, you block them.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/voodooshieldfree352
> 
> Malware writers, also get MS security updates and adopt quickly. On the other hand, none of them bothers to sweat to bypass "exotic" security applications used by 0.001% (same concept as Linux).
> 
> 
> 
> Windows defender works excellent, its been tested and it really does a good job in protecting you. This guy did some tests and confirmed that its blocking almost all the threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every now and then i use adwcleaner but i never have any malware or other malicious software (except for Windows itself obviously)
Click to expand...

Agreed, Defender + common sense for "normal" PCs is fine.

I really do want to get a Ryzen chip, but it would need to see a significant benefit over my 5960X/X99 to justify it at the moment.







When those APUs come out though, and mITX, I need a "guest" rig that doesn't need to be of the same caliber that should do just fine.

In other news:

Congrats guys, you passed more than 16-bits of posts. For those who haven't looked it up, it's the 7th most active thread on OCN of all time! (Advanced search, at least 65,000 replies, sort by number of posts, descending) Between that and going strong for four and a half years after CPU launch, it's very impressive.









Unfortunately, my final Piledriver chip (my trusty 8320 bought _day one_ from microcenter that I'm using in a server) is getting sold, making me no longer own any Vishera chips within the next few months. Technically that makes me unable to claim to be a member, not that it's stopped anyone before now. Should probably just get a mod to change the thread title to "AMD Hangout club" and move it to member run clubs with all the Ryzen posting going on.


----------



## strike105x

On the topic of ms blocking updates on ryzen chips, shouldn't that be suable? They should be obliged to issue security updates regardless of the hardware, this feels quite wrong.

But i was expecting this, the option of using older os's is one of the reasons I decided to stick with the FX. To be honest in January on a whim i decided to go back to 7 as i was feeling nostalgic for the classic theme, and i ended up liking it so much i still stick to 7 lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i run currently with no scanner at all too. Only proactive protection. It makes for snappier system too. I know about the updates. I don't care much about them. Being a suspicious, paranoid user after years brought up in security forums, i had predicted a sabotage 4 days ago:
> Because, being Ryzen a success, it was only logical to think that this would attract M$'s attention and try to think of how to axe the users that will run Ryzen on Win7. My main concern is that for Zen2, we may see AMD stop any chipset drivers at all. In which case, it would make sense to build Zen1.
> 
> I am actually a bit tired of learning new quirks again, but i may have to...
> 
> It seems a bad time to buy RAM and SSDs. Prices are inflated...You may want to try downloading on a secondary HDD and streaming on your SSD. I keep a secondary HDD for all the daily "junk work". Like downloads and encoding, so that i don't impact the SSD's performance.


I am struggling with the thought of upgrading to RYZEN. The performance is there but its not nearly as fun on overclocking them compared to my vishera chip.. that being said, i think the R5 1600 x can clock higher than the R7 series chips, depending on the silicon lottery of course.

I can use the extra performance with RYZEN though, especially when encoding and rendering etc. I think i will wait until the 1600 x benchmarks are here and decide further which CPU i choose.

Yeah, SSD's are very expensive indeed around this time. I am downloading so fast that my HDD can't keep up because when i download, i download large files like 25 GB or more so the HDD is handling the downloads, it has to unpack and has to stream which is too much for it. I download with 60 MB/s or faster which is astonishingly fast. I think i still want to buy SSD though, because its much faster working on an SSD than on an HDD and now Frisian Flag is around the corner, (its a huge military drill with lots of fighter jets) i really need the extra oomph in order to finish the clips i shoot in a reasonable time.

I am also thinking on getting an additional 240 or 280 mm radiator in the front of my case in order to work even more silently than i already am. I need to make up my mind which is more important because sadly you can only spend your money once







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Disables Lurk mode*
> Agreed, Defender + common sense for "normal" PCs is fine.
> 
> I really do want to get a Ryzen chip, but it would need to see a significant benefit over my 5960X/X99 to justify it at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When those APUs come out though, and mITX, I need a "guest" rig that doesn't need to be of the same caliber that should do just fine.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Congrats guys, you passed more than 16-bits of posts. For those who haven't looked it up, it's the 7th most active thread on OCN of all time! (Advanced search, at least 65,000 replies, sort by number of posts, descending) Between that and going strong for four and a half years after CPU launch, it's very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my final Piledriver chip (my trusty 8320 bought _day one_ from microcenter that I'm using in a server) is getting sold, making me no longer own any Vishera chips within the next few months. Technically that makes me unable to claim to be a member, not that it's stopped anyone before now. Should probably just get a mod to change the thread title to "AMD Hangout club" and move it to member run clubs with all the Ryzen posting going on.


Yeah but even then, if you use chrome, it detects malicious sites and it blocks them. Most malware and viruses etc. come from people who download a lot of stuff from the net.

Well, as far as i can see the RYZEN 1800 X is significantly faster than the 5960 X BUT, you can clock the 5960 X further and get ahead again..

Yeah, this thread goes fast indeed! Aw man, another one that is selling his vishera chip. I hope this thread keeps going because its so full of information and flammable discussions lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i run currently with no scanner at all too. Only proactive protection. It makes for snappier system too. I know about the updates. I don't care much about them. Being a suspicious, paranoid user after years brought up in security forums, i had predicted a sabotage 4 days ago:
> Because, being Ryzen a success, it was only logical to think that this would attract M$'s attention and try to think of how to axe the users that will run Ryzen on Win7. My main concern is that for Zen2, we may see AMD stop any chipset drivers at all. In which case, it would make sense to build Zen1.
> 
> I am actually a bit tired of learning new quirks again, but i may have to...
> 
> It seems a bad time to buy RAM and SSDs. Prices are inflated...You may want to try downloading on a secondary HDD and streaming on your SSD. I keep a secondary HDD for all the daily "junk work". Like downloads and encoding, so that i don't impact the SSD's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> I am struggling with the thought of upgrading to RYZEN. The performance is there but its not nearly as fun on overclocking them compared to my vishera chip.. that being said, i think the R5 1600 x can clock higher than the R7 series chips, depending on the silicon lottery of course.
> 
> I can use the extra performance with RYZEN though, especially when encoding and rendering etc. I think i will wait until the 1600 x benchmarks are here and decide further which CPU i choose.
> 
> Yeah, SSD's are very expensive indeed around this time. I am downloading so fast that my HDD can't keep up because when i download, i download large files like 25 GB or more so the HDD is handling the downloads, it has to unpack and has to stream which is too much for it. I download with 60 MB/s or faster which is astonishingly fast. I think i still want to buy SSD though, because its much faster working on an SSD than on an HDD and now Frisian Flag is around the corner, (its a huge military drill with lots of fighter jets) i really need the extra oomph in order to finish the clips i shoot in a reasonable time.
> 
> I am also thinking on getting an additional 240 or 280 mm radiator in the front of my case in order to work even more silently than i already am. I need to make up my mind which is more important because sadly you can only spend your money once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Disables Lurk mode*
> Agreed, Defender + common sense for "normal" PCs is fine.
> 
> I really do want to get a Ryzen chip, but it would need to see a significant benefit over my 5960X/X99 to justify it at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When those APUs come out though, and mITX, I need a "guest" rig that doesn't need to be of the same caliber that should do just fine.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Congrats guys, you passed more than 16-bits of posts. For those who haven't looked it up, it's the 7th most active thread on OCN of all time! (Advanced search, at least 65,000 replies, sort by number of posts, descending) Between that and going strong for four and a half years after CPU launch, it's very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my final Piledriver chip (my trusty 8320 bought _day one_ from microcenter that I'm using in a server) is getting sold, making me no longer own any Vishera chips within the next few months. Technically that makes me unable to claim to be a member, not that it's stopped anyone before now. Should probably just get a mod to change the thread title to "AMD Hangout club" and move it to member run clubs with all the Ryzen posting going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but even then, if you use chrome, it detects malicious sites and it blocks them. Most malware and viruses etc. come from people who download a lot of stuff from the net.
> 
> Well, as far as i can see the RYZEN 1800 X is significantly faster than the 5960 X BUT, you can clock the 5960 X further and get ahead again..
> 
> Yeah, this thread goes fast indeed! Aw man, another one that is selling his vishera chip. I hope this thread keeps going because its so full of information and flammable discussions lol
Click to expand...

Chrome will not stop you from downloading and installing "download assistant" type softwares that users blindly assume is the proper way to get a file rather than just leave the site and try elsewhere, nor will it stop those nice checkboxes for "extra" sofware. Chrome + Adblock when used with Defender goes a very long way as an active/passive AV system, but still need common sense, ie, "should i download teamviewer from teamviewer.com or from cnet"

True, but minor things like having an 8x8GB kit, using all my PCI-e lanes (until Vega anyway), and my chip is at 4.5Ghz. Makes Ryzen a side grade under replacement circumstances, so I want the APUs out ASAP so I can change that from "replacement" to "another rig I can 100% justify gathering dust".









EDIT: Or this, either way; http://www.overclock.net/t/1625803/anand-forum-amd-launching-x399-hedt-zen-platform-2h-2017#post_25932210

To the Update blocking topic, It seems unethical, but not illegal. Either way I 100% support phasing out Win7, as it is frankly outdated; I say this as someone who uses Win10 at home, and more recently work started to roll it out to IT staff to demo it for full replacement. Still a primarily Win7 place (and 8/8.1 is just being ignored completely), there's things I keep expecting to work, like window snapping or task manager that are just poorly implemented in comparison. At least it isn't XP though, the loss of WinKey-Type is a massive blow to usability.

This from a guy that supports a few thousand Win7 PCs for 8 hours a day though, could be me being cynical.

Them not supporting Win8.1 (not 8, 8.1 is essentially a service pack, 8.0 doesn't exist in MS's eyes) could be borderline illegal depending on consumer and contractual laws of the country the customer is in, but 8.1 has been largely ignored by everyone like Vista/ME were, probably because it gained that same reputation, and they'd rather forget about it's existence.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1n5aN1aC*
> 
> May I ask how you did that?
> 
> did you use a tool, or did you manually add each patch you wanted using the dism commands to a mounted file?


The procedure is basically the one you described. You need all the updates and then integrate them to the original Windows image. There are some "unofficial" update distributions that have all the updates gathered together, minus telemetry, which makes life much easier for you. At that point, it's only a matter of integrating them yourself. But aside WSUS, which is well known, i can't say more, since the more people talk about such things, the more M$ targets them and then get shut down like Autopatcher did. And since i learnt about this from someone who did me a favour and ask me not to further divulge the details, i will leave it at that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am struggling with the thought of upgrading to RYZEN. The performance is there but its not nearly as fun on overclocking them compared to my vishera chip.. that being said, i think the R5 1600 x can clock higher than the R7 series chips, depending on the silicon lottery of course.
> 
> I can use the extra performance with RYZEN though, especially when encoding and rendering etc. I think i will wait until the 1600 x benchmarks are here and decide further which CPU i choose.
> 
> Yeah, SSD's are very expensive indeed around this time. I am downloading so fast that my HDD can't keep up because when i download, i download large files like 25 GB or more so the HDD is handling the downloads, it has to unpack and has to stream which is too much for it. I download with 60 MB/s or faster which is astonishingly fast. I think i still want to buy SSD though, because its much faster working on an SSD than on an HDD and now Frisian Flag is around the corner, (its a huge military drill with lots of fighter jets) i really need the extra oomph in order to finish the clips i shoot in a reasonable time.


I see...I doubt the R5 will clock higher, since it's limited by the same voltage curve that Stilt showed climbing very rapidly past 3.6Ghz. They already said that R5s come from R7s with 1 core disabled in each CCX. So... I don't think they 're going to clock higher, since VRM isn't the problem in overclocking R7. If VRM was the limiting factor, then yes, R5 would clock higher. But it's not...

Yeah, for encoding the R5 would be an upgrade, although, since you encode, i think R7 is better. If not for anything else, because, you will have less regrets once Zen2 is out. Cause Zen2 is going to be better. So the more the gap that separates you from the hypothetical R7 2700 (Zen2), the bigger your regret. Unless you intend to buy R7 Zen2 next year. I am on the fence too, can't really decide. My brain tells me to wait for Zen2, we 'll see...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Chrome will not stop you from downloading and installing "download assistant" type softwares that users blindly assume is the proper way to get a file rather than just leave the site and try elsewhere, nor will it stop those nice checkboxes for "extra" sofware. Chrome + Adblock when used with Defender goes a very long way as an active/passive AV system, but still need common sense, ie, "should i download teamviewer from teamviewer.com or from cnet"
> 
> True, but minor things like having an 8x8GB kit, using all my PCI-e lanes (until Vega anyway), and my chip is at 4.5Ghz. Makes Ryzen a side grade under replacement circumstances, so I want the APUs out ASAP so I can change that from "replacement" to "another rig I can 100% justify gathering dust".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or this, either way; http://www.overclock.net/t/1625803/anand-forum-amd-launching-x399-hedt-zen-platform-2h-2017#post_25932210
> 
> To the Update blocking topic, It seems unethical, but not illegal. Either way I 100% support phasing out Win7, as it is frankly outdated; I say this as someone who uses Win10 at home, and more recently work started to roll it out to IT staff to demo it for full replacement. Still a primarily Win7 place (and 8/8.1 is just being ignored completely), there's things I keep expecting to work, like window snapping or task manager that are just poorly implemented in comparison. At least it isn't XP though, the loss of WinKey-Type is a massive blow to usability.
> 
> This from a guy that supports a few thousand Win7 PCs for 8 hours a day though, could be me being cynical.
> 
> Them not supporting Win8.1 (not 8, 8.1 is essentially a service pack, 8.0 doesn't exist in MS's eyes) could be borderline illegal depending on consumer and contractual laws of the country the customer is in, but 8.1 has been largely ignored by everyone like Vista/ME were, probably because it gained that same reputation, and they'd rather forget about it's existence.


Yes indeed. I normally am very careful where i download my programs because there is a lot of malware around these days and the worst kind is ransomware. It locks you out of your computer and you need to pay the people that put it on your pc in order to get your stuff back.. its pretty nasty. There are ways to get it all back but for some there is no fix and you really lost everything including passwords, pictures, music what ever is on the hard drive, its gone than forever...

haha, i hear ya man. I think i will save for R7 1700 because its the same chip than the 1800 x only for less money so IMO its the sweet spot. You can clock it to 1800 x speeds too, so i see no reason to buy the 1800 x over the 1700 to be fair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Chrome will not stop you from downloading and installing "download assistant" type softwares that users blindly assume is the proper way to get a file rather than just leave the site and try elsewhere, nor will it stop those nice checkboxes for "extra" sofware. Chrome + Adblock when used with Defender goes a very long way as an active/passive AV system, but still need common sense, ie, "should i download teamviewer from teamviewer.com or from cnet"
> 
> True, but minor things like having an 8x8GB kit, using all my PCI-e lanes (until Vega anyway), and my chip is at 4.5Ghz. Makes Ryzen a side grade under replacement circumstances, so I want the APUs out ASAP so I can change that from "replacement" to "another rig I can 100% justify gathering dust".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or this, either way; http://www.overclock.net/t/1625803/anand-forum-amd-launching-x399-hedt-zen-platform-2h-2017#post_25932210
> 
> To the Update blocking topic, It seems unethical, but not illegal. Either way I 100% support phasing out Win7, as it is frankly outdated; I say this as someone who uses Win10 at home, and more recently work started to roll it out to IT staff to demo it for full replacement. Still a primarily Win7 place (and 8/8.1 is just being ignored completely), there's things I keep expecting to work, like window snapping or task manager that are just poorly implemented in comparison. At least it isn't XP though, the loss of WinKey-Type is a massive blow to usability.
> 
> This from a guy that supports a few thousand Win7 PCs for 8 hours a day though, could be me being cynical.
> 
> Them not supporting Win8.1 (not 8, 8.1 is essentially a service pack, 8.0 doesn't exist in MS's eyes) could be borderline illegal depending on consumer and contractual laws of the country the customer is in, but 8.1 has been largely ignored by everyone like Vista/ME were, probably because it gained that same reputation, and they'd rather forget about it's existence.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The procedure is basically the one you described. You need all the updates and then integrate them to the original Windows image. There are some "unofficial" update distributions that have all the updates gathered together, minus telemetry, which makes life much easier for you. At that point, it's only a matter of integrating them yourself. But aside WSUS, which is well known, i can't say more, since the more people talk about such things, the more M$ targets them and then get shut down like Autopatcher did. And since i learnt about this from someone who did me a favour and ask me not to further divulge the details, i will leave it at that.
> I see...I doubt the R5 will clock higher, since it's limited by the same voltage curve that Stilt showed climbing very rapidly past 3.6Ghz. They already said that R5s come from R7s with 1 core disabled in each CCX. So... I don't think they 're going to clock higher, since VRM isn't the problem in overclocking R7. If VRM was the limiting factor, then yes, R5 would clock higher. But it's not...
> 
> Yeah, for encoding the R5 would be an upgrade, although, since you encode, i think R7 is better. If not for anything else, because, you will have less regrets once Zen2 is out. Cause Zen2 is going to be better. So the more the gap that separates you from the hypothetical R7 2700 (Zen2), the bigger your regret. Unless you intend to buy R7 Zen2 next year. I am on the fence too, can't really decide. My brain tells me to wait for Zen2, we 'll see...


aha, good point. IMO the 1700 is the sweet spot as i explained before, it can be clocked at 1800 x speeds. Still, the total cost of the upgrade with RAM, motherboard and CPU, will cost me around €750 which is a lot of money but i can sell my current system for a decent price hopefully so i can buy RYZEN.


----------



## hurricane28

So i tried with everything i know about this board an chip to get to 5 GHz but it seems that this chip simply is no 5 GHz chip unfortunately... any setting, bus speed or voltage results in negative result in IBT AVX.. I even downloaded a new version and insert the AMD patch but still a no go... Cooling is not the problem this time with my 360 mm rad but voltage is... not even when i put 1.644 through it will make it stable... i tried every setting there is in the bios but it simply will not clock higher than 4.8 GHz..

At first i thought it was the multiplier that it didn't like but that's not it, even set my CPU-NB to 2400 MHz but no go.. I start to think that there is something else is going wrong too that is causing IBT AVX to fail but can seem to find what yet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i run currently with no scanner at all too. Only proactive protection. It makes for snappier system too. I know about the updates. I don't care much about them. Being a suspicious, paranoid user after years brought up in security forums, i had predicted a sabotage 4 days ago:
> Because, being Ryzen a success, it was only logical to think that this would attract M$'s attention and try to think of how to axe the users that will run Ryzen on Win7. My main concern is that for Zen2, we may see AMD stop any chipset drivers at all. In which case, it would make sense to build Zen1.
> 
> I am actually a bit tired of learning new quirks again, but i may have to...
> 
> It seems a bad time to buy RAM and SSDs. Prices are inflated...You may want to try downloading on a secondary HDD and streaming on your SSD. I keep a secondary HDD for all the daily "junk work". Like downloads and encoding, so that i don't impact the SSD's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> I am struggling with the thought of upgrading to RYZEN. The performance is there but its not nearly as fun on overclocking them compared to my vishera chip.. that being said, i think the R5 1600 x can clock higher than the R7 series chips, depending on the silicon lottery of course.
> 
> I can use the extra performance with RYZEN though, especially when encoding and rendering etc. I think i will wait until the 1600 x benchmarks are here and decide further which CPU i choose.
> 
> Yeah, SSD's are very expensive indeed around this time. I am downloading so fast that my HDD can't keep up because when i download, i download large files like 25 GB or more so the HDD is handling the downloads, it has to unpack and has to stream which is too much for it. I download with 60 MB/s or faster which is astonishingly fast. I think i still want to buy SSD though, because its much faster working on an SSD than on an HDD and now Frisian Flag is around the corner, (its a huge military drill with lots of fighter jets) i really need the extra oomph in order to finish the clips i shoot in a reasonable time.
> 
> I am also thinking on getting an additional 240 or 280 mm radiator in the front of my case in order to work even more silently than i already am. I need to make up my mind which is more important because sadly you can only spend your money once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> *Disables Lurk mode*
> Agreed, Defender + common sense for "normal" PCs is fine.
> 
> I really do want to get a Ryzen chip, but it would need to see a significant benefit over my 5960X/X99 to justify it at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When those APUs come out though, and mITX, I need a "guest" rig that doesn't need to be of the same caliber that should do just fine.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> Congrats guys, you passed more than 16-bits of posts. For those who haven't looked it up, it's the 7th most active thread on OCN of all time! (Advanced search, at least 65,000 replies, sort by number of posts, descending) Between that and going strong for four and a half years after CPU launch, it's very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my final Piledriver chip (my trusty 8320 bought _day one_ from microcenter that I'm using in a server) is getting sold, making me no longer own any Vishera chips within the next few months. Technically that makes me unable to claim to be a member, not that it's stopped anyone before now. Should probably just get a mod to change the thread title to "AMD Hangout club" and move it to member run clubs with all the Ryzen posting going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but even then, if you use chrome, it detects malicious sites and it blocks them. Most malware and viruses etc. come from people who download a lot of stuff from the net.
> 
> Well, as far as i can see the RYZEN 1800 X is significantly faster than the 5960 X BUT, you can clock the 5960 X further and get ahead again..
> 
> Yeah, this thread goes fast indeed! Aw man, another one that is selling his vishera chip. I hope this thread keeps going because its so full of information and flammable discussions lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chrome will not stop you from downloading and installing "download assistant" type softwares that users blindly assume is the proper way to get a file rather than just leave the site and try elsewhere, nor will it stop those nice checkboxes for "extra" sofware. Chrome + Adblock when used with Defender goes a very long way as an active/passive AV system, but still need common sense, ie, "should i download teamviewer from teamviewer.com or from cnet"
> 
> True, but minor things like having an 8x8GB kit, using all my PCI-e lanes (until Vega anyway), and my chip is at 4.5Ghz. Makes Ryzen a side grade under replacement circumstances, so I want the APUs out ASAP so I can change that from "replacement" to "another rig I can 100% justify gathering dust".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or this, either way; http://www.overclock.net/t/1625803/anand-forum-amd-launching-x399-hedt-zen-platform-2h-2017#post_25932210
> 
> To the Update blocking topic, It seems unethical, but not illegal. Either way I 100% support phasing out Win7, as it is frankly outdated; I say this as someone who uses Win10 at home, and more recently work started to roll it out to IT staff to demo it for full replacement. Still a primarily Win7 place (and 8/8.1 is just being ignored completely), there's things I keep expecting to work, like window snapping or task manager that are just poorly implemented in comparison. At least it isn't XP though, the loss of WinKey-Type is a massive blow to usability.
> 
> This from a guy that supports a few thousand Win7 PCs for 8 hours a day though, could be me being cynical.
> 
> Them not supporting Win8.1 (not 8, 8.1 is essentially a service pack, 8.0 doesn't exist in MS's eyes) could be borderline illegal depending on consumer and contractual laws of the country the customer is in, but 8.1 has been largely ignored by everyone like Vista/ME were, probably because it gained that same reputation, and they'd rather forget about it's existence.
Click to expand...

YAY quadfire here i come.... you know i am buying this.... may be a few. got a lot of bills atm due to time of year :/ in other news i have a titanium and not time to install

i hope red is ok, but honestly at this point, i think the illnesses got him D: ill build it for him

also wow kya does live /////


----------



## hurricane28

Highest i can get from it:



MAx temps were without additional cooling on the vrm's. I noticed that the fans didn't turn and when they turned on the temps dropped by 20 c.

This is probably the most i can get from it.


----------



## hurricane28

I managed to squeeze a little more from it:



Looks like that big 5 is a magical number of some sort because i can get this quite stable fairly easy and temps are more than okay.

Max temp you see is at only 1600 RPM fan speed at an ambient of 22 c.


----------



## miklkit

Some can do it and some can't. I was happy with my 8350 at 4.8. Got an 8370 and it went to 5 no problem. Later I got another 8370. It would run at 5 but it was never stable and I never found out what it would take to stabilize it. It's currently running in someone else's rig at 4.6 @ 1.488v.

Some can do it and some can't.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Some can do it and some can't. I was happy with my 8350 at 4.8. Got an 8370 and it went to 5 no problem. Later I got another 8370. It would run at 5 but it was never stable and I never found out what it would take to stabilize it. It's currently running in someone else's rig at 4.6 @ 1.488v.
> 
> Some can do it and some can't.


Yeah, weird things can happen when overclocking i noticed.

I was stable at 4.8 GHz 2600 MHz CPU-NB and HT at 2400 MHz RAM at 1.512 vcore but it always felt a bit sluggish or something. Now i am stable at 4.9 GHz same with higher CPU-NB and HT and slightly higher RAM too and i am more stable and everything feels much snappier in Windows, go figure. I guess there has to be a certain balance with RAM, CPU-NB and core clock or something.

Try tomorrow for higher clocks. I am very happy with the cooling so far although i might get another 240 mm rad in order to get even better performance at lower fan speeds. I can buy an additional radiator from Alphacool and simply hook it up to my current setup, i only don't know how the pump can hold up but i think it can manage 2 radiators just fine as long as there are no GPU blocks with a lot of restriction in it.

The only strange thing is that CPU-Z bench scores dropped a little with these clocks while IBT AVX shows higher scores..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ88*
> 
> It's not really that noticeable any anything to me that's why I would just any whatever 1600-1866mhz set is fine..and the fact throwing off wayyy more heat because you have to have the what IMC/ cpu-nb way higher to get stable.


What are you talking about? Of course it is noticeable otherwise i wouldn't do it... higher CPU-NB speeds makes Windows feel a lot more snappy than with 2200 MHz. Higher RAM speeds do impact performance in gaming and working in Adobe or Sony VEGAS pro..

I have an 360 mm rad and run my fans at 1380 RPM which is the lowest i can get them on my fan controller and temps remain fairly low. Even when gaming i do not have to turn my fans up, only when benchmarking or rendering i turn them up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ88*
> 
> Maybe kinda Visually I seen something at 2400mhz but needed like cpu-nb at 1.27-1.35v...throws soooo much more heat...so I just set it all lower..and I don't know either way with windows kinda harder to get it to feel snappy with anything.


Yes in order to maintain higher CPU-NB stability you need higher voltage of course. And of course with overclocking you need to have adequate cooling otherwise its a no go. You need additional fan cooling the vrm's. 2400 MHz CPU-NB is not noticeable over stock 2200, the real oomph comes when you oc it to 2600 or some people can get it even higher. That being said, you also want to run your RAM at at least 2400 MHz otherwise its not necessary and you won't feel a difference. Like i said before, there has to be an certain balance between CPU clock speed, RAM speed and CPU-NB speed. IT differs from system to system but i see a nice boost in performance with my current setting over the last one even though the speeds are not that much higher.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJ88*
> 
> Yeah having some cooling issues and like you can't get a good mount etc, I think corsair pump getting worn out I had fixed the bearing on it that was frozen to the shaft and housing had all kinda scum and kind opened up one of the port's inlet cut it open a little bigger...need to run a mixture of like mineral oil or something instead straight water. But like lower pump speeds like too much water I don't know, that massive Uber Leak Air Tick Cavitation experiencing Lol


I had that once, my pump wasn't working anymore so i did an rma and got a new one from my retail store. I had the luck that the 'normal' version was no longer available so i got the new V2 version which is better than the old one. Its a nice AIO but it does take very high static pressure fans in order to get proper cooling due to high FPI, fins per inch (high density radiator) I was tired of the noise and cooling performance seemed to drop so i decided to sell it and get myself an nice Alphacool Eisbaer 360 mm kit and i couldn't be more happy. The price is almost the same as an Corsair H100i GTX, V2 over here but the performance and build quality is much better on the Alphacool side. The radiator is full copper and is used in a lot of custom loops and the pump is also used in custom loops many times. The quick disconnect fittings are handy when upgrading with ALphacool upgrade kits which are surprisingly cheap for the quality you get.

IF you have the money and can afford it i would ditch the Corsair unit and buy the Alphacool Eisbaer 240 mm or the 360 mm like me, the 240 mm version is cheaper than the Corsair unit and the 360 is on par dependent on where you buy it from but from where i am from the price difference is like €10.


----------



## hurricane28

Finnaly got 5 GHz "stable"



Seemed that my RAM didn't like CR2 and when i set it to CR1 it was stable...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Finnaly got 5 GHz "stable"
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed that my RAM didn't like CR2 and when i set it to CR1 it was stable...


dont wanna burst your bubble but by now you should know -1 results arent stable


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> dont wanna burst your bubble but by now you should know -1 results arent stable


Yeah so i thought but it still says that i am "stable" lol.

Gflops are also fine. Will try again with little more volts.


----------



## strike105x

Getting to 5 Ghz is quite easy on mine, the problem is the heat, from 4.8 Ghz it goes past 80C.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Finnaly got 5 GHz "stable"
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed that my RAM didn't like CR2 and when i set it to CR1 it was stable...


Have you played a game?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Have you played a game?


No i haven't. Strange thing is is that the gflops are okay but the results remain negative and after 10 runs it says that i am stable.. well color me stupid but there is something going here lol.

I didn't play a game because i have no games installed that are really taxing the CPU. I only have DOOM and Dirt 3 installed at the moment which doesn't stress the CPU that much.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No i haven't. Strange thing is is that the gflops are okay but the results remain negative and after 10 runs it says that i am stable.. well color me stupid but there is something going here lol.


It's just a known bug of IBT. I had that too once and it didn't last 1 minute in Prime.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> It's just a known bug of IBT. I had that too once and it didn't last 1 minute in Prime.


I thought so. But it only happens at 5 GHz though. 4.9 GHz is no problem but as soon as i hit 5 GHz my system or freezes or i get strange results like i posted.


----------



## tashcz

Thats just because IBT compares the results you got from calculations. If you get 10 same errors, IBT sees it as 10 same results and thinks its true. Thats why you get a pass. If you got at least 1 correct calculation, you'd get a number instead of what you're getting, and it would fail. I'm curious how you get the same errors 10 times in a row though.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thats just because IBT compares the results you got from calculations. If you get 10 same errors, IBT sees it as 10 same results and thinks its true. Thats why you get a pass. If you got at least 1 correct calculation, you'd get a number instead of what you're getting, and it would fail. I'm curious how you get the same errors 10 times in a row though.


That's a very sensible explanation that i hadn't read before!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thats just because IBT compares the results you got from calculations. If you get 10 same errors, IBT sees it as 10 same results and thinks its true. Thats why you get a pass. If you got at least 1 correct calculation, you'd get a number instead of what you're getting, and it would fail. I'm curious how you get the same errors 10 times in a row though.


Aha, so you are too saying that its an IBT bug?


----------



## tashcz

Well, I wouldn't call it a bug. It's just a principle of how IBT works. It makes calculations, and the results may differ if your clockspeed changes (throttling), your low voltage affects the calculation (get less or more), but when you're stable, it uses all your resources to make one very complex calculation. Not familiar with the algorythm though.

That's why you would never fail on a first IBT run. It needs a value to compare it to.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well, I wouldn't call it a bug. It's just a principle of how IBT works. It makes calculations, and the results may differ if your clockspeed changes (throttling), your low voltage affects the calculation (get less or more), but when you're stable, it uses all your resources to make one very complex calculation. Not familiar with the algorythm though.
> 
> That's why you would never fail on a first IBT run. It needs a value to compare it to.


Interesting explanation. Can you also tell me why this only occurs at 5 GHz while there is no CPU frequency drop? Or is it just that my CPU can't get to 5 GHz?

As you can see, cooling is no problem anymore but i am not that keen on putting that much voltage though my chip for long periods of time.

I also get lower scores at 5 or 4.9 GHz in CPU-Z benchmark which is strange because IBT shows me higehr Gflops..


----------



## tashcz

Don't think I know everything but I figured out how IBT works on different occasions since I excessivly used it.

You're getting real weird results as far as I can say, I've never seen that error appear for more than once. If your cooling is fine, it must be the voltage. Why don't you try 1.6V and see what happens, one simple test, if your cooling can support it there won't be any damage. But I've been getting something the same you are when my volts were low. Everything was stable (6+ hrs of GTAV) but I was getting fuzzy IBT results or failing IBT.

Try 1.6V (just adjust your LLC and stuff so it does its job to get 1.6V under load) and see what happens. Your volts are very low for that, maybe that's why you are always getting errors. Upping the voltage a bit should maybe give you one clean result that would differ from the errors you were getting and you would get a fail.

It's not just wrong results that are bothering me, it's how you get to end up without a BSOD or a freeze. Have you tried Cinebench or something else? Any other things you did on 5GHz? Even if you're not "stable" on IBT it doesn't mean it will ever compromise your PC work.


----------



## tashcz

By the way, Undervolter made a good point stating Prime95 wasn't stable at all with those errors. Maybe you should first try Prime95 and then overvolting more. Maybe Prime works different, but I think Prime does the same job, just per-core, while IBT is pure multi-core.


----------



## hurricane28

Very interesting again. Thnx for the advice guys









Indeed when you fail IBT AVX doesn't mean you fail at everything or fail at all, it just fails in IBT and that's it. I remember this with my previous 5 GHz adventure with my previous CPU that when you pass IBT AVX at very high for 10 runs, you can still crash simply at the point of opening a game or something.. IBT AVX is just a fast way to see for quick "stability" but that's about it. I noticed that stressing on OCCT at AVX setting the CPU gets much hotter.

Tomorrow i try again with the recommendations from you guys.


----------



## miklkit

That is a fail from undervolting at that clock. I have been aware of it since 2013 and 4.5 ghz. Just because it says it passes, it doesn't mean it is stable. And the gflops mean nothing as they are just there to show consistency and if they go all over the place that means there are other problems.

Here is one run I saved from 2014.


----------



## strike105x

Is the fx 6300 an fx 8300 with a missing module or is their any other difference?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Is the fx 6300 an fx 8300 with a missing module or is their any other difference?


That and less cache


----------



## strike105x

Thanks, btw i wish the creator update for Windows 10 would get here already as i want to install it back again to check some things out....

PS: the reason i asked about the fx6300 was that because i found a cheap one and wanted to try ocing that higher, my current fx 8300just doesn't like going above 4.4 GHz very much.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i got 2 blue screens today but i checked it with blue screen viewer and it shows asmthub3.sys and ntoskrnl.exe is what caused it. Is asmthub3.sys for usbs?

I did have a phone plugged in charging today i just unplugged it after i had the 2nd crash. Think that can cause it? Pass months i been having issues with the 3.0 font usbs like sometimes my bose usb system just goes off and stuff. Really think this saber kitty is on its last legs sense im having cpu socket issues also sometimes......









Not the overclock sense i have it down from 4.8ghz daily what i usely run to 4.4ghz...

which sucks cause at the moment i cant send it in warranty cause no backup pc and cant spend alot on a board let alone really not worth spending too much on am3 cause ryzen...


----------



## strike105x

Partially it might have something to do with the asmedia usb driver, i heard there where issues with that.

On aside note,i initially got worried with 4.4ghz, but the more i test the more i see it works just fine with my games. And it feels smoother as well, the pc works quite well, plus at this speed temps are great. Maybe it also helps that as long as i have 60 fps I'm good







. If it also works well with emulation im ditching the high clocks.


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm yea i tried it with out the phone in it today and had no blue screens so its something with either the usbs or drivers. Is there any other driver i can use instead?


----------



## strike105x

You can try different versions of the driver, in one instance it fixed for me an issue i was having.


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm wow the ones that was in the device manager was from back in 2012.... lol just check asus and got the new ones installed which is 7/15/16. So that could've been the problem along ... lol

thanks


----------



## Alastair

Guys in my current pc I have my 360mm rad set up with 3 Jetflo 120's pushing out and two Storm Force 200's pulling out. Would I see a benefit if I switched out the two 200's for another three Jetflo's? Or would it be marginal at best?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys in my current pc I have my 360mm rad set up with 3 Jetflo 120's pushing out and two Storm Force 200's pulling out. Would I see a benefit if I switched out the two 200's for another three Jetflo's? Or would it be marginal at best?


On the same rad you have 3x120mm and 2x200mm as push/pull?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys in my current pc I have my 360mm rad set up with 3 Jetflo 120's pushing out and two Storm Force 200's pulling out. Would I see a benefit if I switched out the two 200's for another three Jetflo's? Or would it be marginal at best?


It depends on what radiator you are using. High density radiator need high static pressure fans and for example my radiator just needs good airflow.

That being said, 200 mm fans have rather poor airflow and poor static pressure, so in my opinion you are better off with 120 mm fans. That and you get better performance with 120 mm fans at lower rpm than with 200 mm fans. I know because i have 200 mm cooler master mega flow on the front of my case set as an intake and it has very poor flow at low rpm which is why i am thinking on adding an additional 240 or 280 mm radiator in the front.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys in my current pc I have my 360mm rad set up with 3 Jetflo 120's pushing out and two Storm Force 200's pulling out. Would I see a benefit if I switched out the two 200's for another three Jetflo's? Or would it be marginal at best?


200 mm fans suck. In well everything.

Yes you should see some benefit to 120mm, even junky ones but as usual ymmv


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys in my current pc I have my 360mm rad set up with 3 Jetflo 120's pushing out and two Storm Force 200's pulling out. Would I see a benefit if I switched out the two 200's for another three Jetflo's? Or would it be marginal at best?
> 
> 
> 
> 200 mm fans suck. In well everything.
> 
> Yes you should see some benefit to 120mm, even junky ones but as usual ymmv
Click to expand...

how much of a gain though? On 640mm of loop I am seeing 60c temps during IBT. Would switching from 3 Jetflo push/ 2 200's pull to 6 Jetflo's push pull make a marked difference on those core temps?


----------



## strike105x

Unless those two 200mm fans block the hot air for a while rather then doing a decent job at sucking it and pushing it i honestly don't see it making more then max 2c difference, at least that's what I think







.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys in my current pc I have my 360mm rad set up with 3 Jetflo 120's pushing out and two Storm Force 200's pulling out. Would I see a benefit if I switched out the two 200's for another three Jetflo's? Or would it be marginal at best?
> 
> 
> 
> On the same rad you have 3x120mm and 2x200mm as push/pull?
Click to expand...

Basically yes.
My Phantom 820 has mounts for 2x 200mm case fans at the top. And a little bit underneath that I have my rad with the Jetflo's on.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Unless those two 200mm fans block the hot air for a while rather then doing a decent job at sucking it and pushing it i honestly don't see it making more then max 2c difference, at least that's what I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This, though I'd argue that you could see 3°C difference at best depending on the speed you run those jet engines at. 200mm fans are crap.


----------



## superstition222

Not according to SPCR. Their review did not find the 200mm fan they tested to be crap.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys in my current pc I have my 360mm rad set up with 3 Jetflo 120's pushing out and two Storm Force 200's pulling out. Would I see a benefit if I switched out the two 200's for another three Jetflo's? Or would it be marginal at best?
> 
> 
> 
> 200 mm fans suck. In well everything.
> 
> Yes you should see some benefit to 120mm, even junky ones but as usual ymmv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how much of a gain though? On 640mm of loop I am seeing 60c temps during IBT. Would switching from 3 Jetflo push/ 2 200's pull to 6 Jetflo's push pull make a marked difference on those core temps?
Click to expand...

Just run it, if it makes any difference it's not going to give you any more headroom for overclocking. IMO it's a waste of time and money.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just run it, if it makes any difference it's not going to give you any more headroom for overclocking. IMO it's a waste of time and money.


this all day long...... be happy with what you got alistair, you'll just be throwing money away....i know because i did it when i had my watercooling lol


----------



## Wolfeshaman

So a random(ish) question. If my 8350 has a seriously weak 8th core (Prime 95 consistently shows worker #8 as failing when it does with a HW failure) would disabling 7/8 (that's the option in my Bios) allow me a higher OC? I have been searching but I'm also finding a mixed bag when it come to this line of thought.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> So a random(ish) question. If my 8350 has a seriously weak 8th core (Prime 95 consistently shows worker #8 as failing when it does with a HW failure) would disabling 7/8 (that's the option in my Bios) allow me a higher OC? I have been searching but I'm also finding a mixed bag when it come to this line of thought.


Technically it should yes how much is unknown. Depends on why you're doing it whether or not it'll benefit.
When I first got my FX I was playing Prototype II IIRC maybe one any way it had issues with multiple cores. So I disable half my CPU and ran the othe half at 5.0 just for fun. Original clock was 4.6. In this instance it helped if you're cutting cores for speed it'll only help in workloads that won't utilize all eight. 2 cores is ~ 25% of your compute power


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Technically it should yes how much is unknown. Depends on why you're doing it whether or not it'll benefit.
> When I first got my FX I was playing Prototype II IIRC maybe one any way it had issues with multiple cores. So I disable half my CPU and ran the othe half at 5.0 just for fun. Original clock was 4.6. In this instance it helped if you're cutting cores for speed it'll only help in workloads that won't utilize all eight. 2 cores is ~ 25% of your compute power


Part of the issue is that anything over 4.4 requires 1.45-6 Vcore (Sometimes more just for 4.5Ghz) Almost every single time it fails it is because of a HW Failure regarding worker #8. I've seen this time and time again over the past two days. Sure it can be corrected throwing more Vcore at it but at those (because my room is warmest in house) I get rather close to the thermal limits on the socket. Everywhere I look I see that these should easily hit 4.5 on air yet I'm on an AIO and I nearly hit thermal limits just trying to get to 4.5.

As of right now the best I get if 1.428 Vcore for 4.458 Ghz. I'm also using the Bus clock to increase it as close to 4.5 as I can because with multi the results are listed above.

I know I've made a few threads regarding my 8320e which wouldn't go above 4.0 no matter what I tried. With this I have followed guide after guide trying to get close to the typical results people post.

Idk I'll give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just run it, if it makes any difference it's not going to give you any more headroom for overclocking. IMO it's a waste of time and money.
> 
> 
> 
> this all day long...... be happy with what you got alistair, you'll just be throwing money away....i know because i did it when i had my watercooling lol
Click to expand...

Well I am not looking for anymore headroom. I was simply wondering. I have three jetflo's lying around so I was curious. I am just lazy about installing them







Im also wondering which would look better from an aesthetic view point as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I am not looking for anymore headroom. I was simply wondering. I have three jetflo's lying around so I was curious. I am just lazy about installing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also wondering which would look better from an aesthetic view point as well.


No headroom but lower temps at lower rpm and possibly lower temp at higher rpm due to better heat dissipation. Like Mega said, 200 mm fans are awful in almost any scenario.

I am thinking on getting an additional 240 mm radiator mounted in the front of my case in order to get little more headroom and better temps at lower rpm fans. As i am upgrading to RYZEN within a few months, i better get good cooling as those chips get fairly hot.


----------



## strike105x

I have to say that i underestimated the FX8300 i can get it to run faster but at 4.4ghz it handles everything i throw at it like a champ XD, maybe the fast ram also help dunno. But now i don't have to care about cooling anymore as at this frequency its no longer an issue. With me gaming at 60 FPS, games don't seem to be an issue either, with that said, got this at a bargain sale at a local store:







Crysis 3 runs like a champ now on very high XD.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well I am not looking for anymore headroom. I was simply wondering. I have three jetflo's lying around so I was curious. I am just lazy about installing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also wondering which would look better from an aesthetic view point as well.
> 
> 
> 
> No headroom but lower temps at lower rpm and possibly lower temp at higher rpm due to better heat dissipation. Like Mega said, 200 mm fans are awful in almost any scenario.
> 
> I am thinking on getting an additional 240 mm radiator mounted in the front of my case in order to get little more headroom and better temps at lower rpm fans. As i am upgrading to RYZEN within a few months, i better get good cooling as those chips get fairly hot.
Click to expand...

I would love to stick another rad in my case. But I am not sure how I would fit it in or where I could put it.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Alright so for those wondering.

firstly I'll be doing more testing with this.

Disabling the weakest core group (My board requires disabling the group. For me this was cores 7/8. I was able to push 200-300 Mhz more at the same Vcores that was previously requires for hitting 4.5 for me. This was also while pushing lower temps by about 10c.

I had gotten up to 4.7Ghz @ 1.45Vcore. Lost it when I was trying to push 4.8 and above. I now have to restart from scratch but this seems like it might be worth doing. I'm no longer getting HW failures from P95 regarding cores. For now though the PC is getting a break and is back to stock.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would love to stick another rad in my case. But I am not sure how I would fit it in or where I could put it.


I don't think that adding more radiator will net you lower temps to be honest since you already have more than me. That being said, i do think that you will notice a difference if you mount your 120 mm fans instead of the 200 mm fans.

But since you live in a hot climate, why not spend some energy and money in lowering your ambient temps instead? As you know ambient temps scale with system temps.
Also, they make nice brackets for external mounting too. Why not mounting your radiator external on the backside of your case for example. I would like to have an 480 mm radiator on the back side of my case, it would look very industrial imo.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I would love to stick another rad in my case. But I am not sure how I would fit it in or where I could put it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that adding more radiator will net you lower temps to be honest since you already have more than me. That being said, i do think that you will notice a difference if you mount your 120 mm fans instead of the 200 mm fans.
> 
> But since you live in a hot climate, why not spend some energy and money in lowering your ambient temps instead? As you know ambient temps scale with system temps.
> Also, they make nice brackets for external mounting too. Why not mounting your radiator external on the backside of your case for example. I would like to have an 480 mm radiator on the back side of my case, it would look very industrial imo.
Click to expand...

This is an addiction. I need rehab. I have committed myself fully to holding off until Ryzen 2 lands, but I got the upgrade itch so bad its crawling all over my body like ants. I am already looking into air conditioning. But that will have to wait till next season as we are now on the verge of winter here. I can already feel the chill in the air. (Insert Winter is coming meme *here*)

I honestly think imma just swap out the 200's for my spare jetflo's. See how it runs performance wise and aesthetically, and then imma drop some money on some airsoft goodies. And maybe an Asus MX34VQ WHEN they finally decide to arrive on South African shores.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> This is an addiction. I need rehab. I have committed myself fully to holding off until Ryzen 2 lands, but I got the upgrade itch so bad its crawling all over my body like ants. I am already looking into air conditioning. But that will have to wait till next season as we are now on the verge of winter here. I can already feel the chill in the air. (Insert Winter is coming meme *here*)
> 
> I honestly think imma just swap out the 200's for my spare jetflo's. See how it runs performance wise and aesthetically, and then imma drop some money on some airsoft goodies. And maybe an Asus MX34VQ WHEN they finally decide to arrive on South African shores.


lol, i hear you man. Have the same feeling at the moment..

Its like, must...resist... must... pay.... bills....

I think you are doing a good thing when you swap those horrible 200 mm fans for the 120 jetflo's.

On another note, i did discover something else, might not that surprising but still.

When i run the CPU-Z bench with the EC sensor enabled i get around 9200 score multi and single around 1460-1470. When i disable this EC sensor in HWINFO64, i get similar single core performance but multi is around 300 points higher...

This is at 5 GHz.

I don't know if its related to my 5 GHz failure in IBT but i am going to test this.


----------



## strike105x

Am i still in the club with a fx4300? Found a great deal on a i76700 so i will be selling of the fx8300 rig


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Am i still in the club with a fx4300? Found a great deal on a i76700 so i will be selling of the fx8300 rig


this club has gotten to the point where all are welcome regardless of platform. It says Vishera club on the box. But inside. We are all enthusiasts friends and family.


----------



## strike105x

Awesome, because i love this place XD.


----------



## Coba

What's up guys!!!

Brand new FX-8370 owner checking in... I just upgraded my 1090T to the FX-8370 was able to keep the same motherboard a M5A99FX Pro R2.0.
Quote:


> When you're looking to post information on your CPU, please try to include the following:
> 
> - Motherboard brand, model, BIOS Version and Revision #
> 
> - Multiplier, Bus Speed, Northbridge Clock, HyperTransport Clock
> 
> - VCore, CPU/NB Vcore, LLC (if applicable)
> 
> - Memory speed, timings, and voltage.
> 
> - Cooling Solution


Motherboard : ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 UEFI BIOS version 2501
Current CPU Speed : 4600 MHz
Multiplier : 7-23
Bus Speed : 200
CPU/NB : 2200
HT Link : 2600
VID : 1.313
CPU Offset Voltage : 0.075000
CPU/NB Offset Voltage : Auto
CPU LLC : Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC : Regular
Current Memory Freq : 1866 MHz
Memory Timings : 9-10-9-28-37 2T
DRAM Voltage : 1.50
Cooling Solution : Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO w/ two Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM push/pull
Case Cooling : 4 x 120mm Cougar CF-V12HPB and 1 x Antec 140mm 3 speed

pics or it didn't happen...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## strike105x

Wow for a 212 those are some pretty sweet temps, my chip would fry at 4.6 with the 212 lol


----------



## Coba

Uh oh, I hope you were looking at the HWMonitor... I didn't keep HWiNFO open during the burn... If so, thanks a lot strike guess I did something right.

72* socket and 54* core and she just kisses the 72* mark... kinda just flickers from 71* to 72* right when each run is about 3/4 of the way through. I've got all 4 120 case fans, two in the front, one on the side and one on the back blowing cool air in and the 140 up top blowing out. the 212 is facing vertical... sucking air from the bottom of the socket and blowing it right out of the top of the case where the 140 is... when these fans kick in at over 3000 RPMs the 140 can't keep up but I still feel a major difference in the outflow of air out of the top of the case. was thinking of replacing the Antec 140 with a Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM, 140mm but I've run out of headers for the PWM...

anyways, thanks again.


----------



## strike105x

Yup, those where the temps i was referring to, as a side note though on my fx8300 when at 4600 i stopped ibt avx at 87c lol, the cm 212 just couldn't handle it, and i also used noctua 3000 rpm fans with it, my fx is one hot chip....


----------



## Coba

Awe man... sorry about your luck and hellz yeah!!! I got a good one! ~;^)


----------



## miklkit

That is a good 8370 you have. It has the same VID as mine and runs slightly better from the looks of those charts.

That's an unusual air flow setup you have but it seems to work. Wind chill is a thing and lots of powerful fans do help. Typically a 212 is done at 1.4 volts but that one is still cooling well.


----------



## strike105x

Well i managed to snatch the i7 6700 and found a board that enables me to use my DDR3 ram with it, now to hopefully sell of the FX+mobo+cooler to pay off the debt lol.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> This is an addiction. I need rehab. I have committed myself fully to holding off until Ryzen 2 lands, but I got the upgrade itch so bad its crawling all over my body like ants..


Ants? Here it's called "i am having the monkey" (climbing on my back).







If you read about Ryzen all the time, it's natural to be taken by the wave of novelty. I was taken by it too. But now, after reading many woes in a local forum, i am more than ever convinced that waiting is the wisest thing. After 1 year, nobody will really want to be running the current motherboards, cause i am pretty sure a 2nd wave will come out for Zen2. And they, as well as Zen2 will rectify most of the weak spots in Ryzen (including memory support, cause let's face it, 4 stick official support for 2133/1866 is pretty weak, let alone the compatibility issues with 2 sticks). And the same will happen when AM4+ will come out. My "ants" have now gone, i just ordered a laptop, plus a bunch of other stuff and later on i will get another low TDP GPU. I almost ordered the 1050Ti, but i will probably wait to see if there will be low TDP Vega GPUs from AMD. The reason i didn't order, is because...after 2 years of playing Skyrim, i put the latest drivers (i was running 350.something) and new Enboost with a changed settting (texture compression off instead of on) and suddenly my GPU runs better. Gained some FPS in the few places i wasn't getting 60fps, but most important, it's like the mouse is more responsive. I was honestly shocked and thought "nah, it's not worth it to put the 750Ti to secondary duties yet".

As for the FX, it's still running fine and logic came back to me. In that, i have way too many AM3+ spare parts to just delegate them to secondary duties. I will surely wait for Zen2 or if i can Zen3 with AM4+, if they still support Win7. Cause once i go Ryzen 7, i don't see me updating again with another Ryzen 7. It will be Ryzen 7 and Win7 for as long as i can go.

Spray your ants with insecticide, Zen1 may be good, but the entire platform isn't mature yet. If you have the habbit of selling your stuff, maybe yes. But if you don't, waiting is the best course of action. Also, frankly, all the B350 motherboards i 've seen, are overpriced for what i see on them, compared to AM3+ motherboards. And if Zen2 breaks the clock wall and CPUs start clocking past 4Ghz, i am afraid that almost all current B350s, will start having serious heat issues. This will be solved with new generation of motherboards and those who bought the 1st gen will be bamboozled. RAM will probably be improved too, so by the time of Zen2 or Zen3, current RAM kits will be deemed obsolete and too "low" performance. So, you will have to fork at least twice, the money for an entire new platform. Myself, i don't see me doing it, since i can't bother to sell my old stuff, but i don't like throwing money on the air just running behind evergoing upgrades. It's no coincidence that my brother was calling me "Scrooge McDuck" when we were children.









And honestly, FX runs like a swiss clock. Think about that. Do you really want to pass months running behind BIOSes and bricked boards, only to see next year everything new and improved?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikeX105*
> Well i managed to snatch the i7 6700 and found a board that enables me to use my DDR3 ram with it, now to hopefully sell of the FX+mobo+cooler to pay off the debt lol.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*


ATM i'm still running the FX mind you







. That said, don't get me wrong i still think the FX is a fantastic chip, its not a rage quit, its more like i can't afford to mess around with tweaks and settings anymore, nor can i afford to invest in other FX chips (if i had the money and time i would have loved to fiddle more with them), my time is becoming more and more short so i just want to kick back and relax with gaming or enjoying a VN, while i still can







. As i said i got it dirt cheap that's why i even went for something like that, it was pretty much in the range of an FX8350 lol. Still i really love this place and became quite attached to it, so i can't help but still come here, as i enjoy hearing either various exploits, news, or even the general banter







.

PS: even if i sell it and it didn't quite lived up to what i hoped to (though some of those hopes though i blame on other things like poor optimizations from some game devs), i still really loved this FX system, i didn't attributed it one of my favorite characters just at the spur of the moment after all, and it will remain like that even after regrettably selling it (which i would rather not, but i got to pay for the new parts somehow







)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> ATM i'm still running the FX mind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That said, don't get me wrong i still think the FX is a fantastic chip, its not a rage quit, its more like i can't afford to mess around with tweaks and settings anymore, nor can i afford to invest in other FX chips (if i had the money and time i would have loved to fiddle more with them), my time is becoming more and more short so i just want to kick back and relax with gaming or enjoying a VN, while i still can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As i said i got it dirt cheap that's why i even went for something like that, it was pretty much in the range of an FX8350 lol. Still i really love this place and became quite attached to it, so i can't help but still come here, as i enjoy hearing either various exploits, news, or even the general banter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS: even if i sell it and it didn't quite lived up to what i hoped to (though some of those hopes though i blame on other things like poor optimizations from some game devs), i still really loved this FX system, i didn't attributed it one of my favorite characters just at the spur of the moment after all, and it will remain like that even after regrettably selling it (which i would rather not, but i got to pay for the new parts somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Don't worry, i am just kidding.







The FX was great for its price. But, it was always a workstation CPU and game developers code according to Intel's offerings. Now that Intel has moved to "moar cores", now you see more cores being used. FX was unfortunate to be ahead of its time in that. For me, FX was a bliss, because in x264 HQ encoding, you always get 100% use, so full potential of the CPU. So an FX at mere 4Ghz, years after launch was performing like 6600K. The same thing, is bound to happen with Ryzen. I don't think games will saturate 16 threads in Ryzen's lifetime. On the contrary x264 and x265 will. However, Ryzen's IPC is this time closer to Intel, making it less of an obstacle for games. And unless Intel makes a sudden breakthrough in IPC, i don't think Ryzen will fall behind Intel in its reincarnations up until 2021.


----------



## Coba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That is a good 8370 you have.


Thank you sir.
Quote:


> That's an unusual air flow setup you have but it seems to work... ...Typically a 212 is done at 1.4 volts but that one is still cooling well.


I thought that positive pressure pushing air into the case was more sought after than negative pressure sucking air into the case?
It feels like to me that I have 4 120's in and 2 120's + 1 140 out... when those 3000+ RPM fans start blowing they really do push a lot more air out of the top than the 140 can all by itself.

or, do you mean the 212 cooler position? I got the idea from this article here http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/which-is-the-best-position-for-a-tower-cpu-cooler/


----------



## miklkit

Positive pressure is indeed more desirable because that ensures that all the air is coming in through the filters, thus reducing dust buildup.

It's just that air behaves like a liquid. It has mass and inertia and doesn't like going around corners. Your setup has the air going in all kinds of different directions and I'm sure there are some hot spots in there. Plus the cpu is using hot air coming off the gpu for cooling.

I prefer horizontal air flow with no side fans. The air comes in the front and goes out the back. I have 4 case intake fans and no case exhaust fans. Well, this pic might explain it better. 

You can click on the pics in my signature to see the air flow setup.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> I have 4 case intake fans and no case exhaust fans.


You have an exhaust fan.... you just showed a picture of it??


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> You have an exhaust fan.... you just showed a picture of it??


Its the pull fan on the CPU cooler radiator, its not a case exhaust fan. If you look closely you will see he has the back of the case cut off, his cooling solution is really something.


----------



## SuperZan

It's a bit farther than I'd go for air cooling, but I do truly respect the solution. Man knows his airflow!


----------



## gordesky1

Guys hows this fan setup for my x9? I switch stuff around tonight cause temps was just always out of control sense i got this case... still pretty much is... blue is the intake and red exhaust dont mind my bad drawing skills lol

The top is the 240mm rad with 4 120mm blowing in and the other 2 120mm is just fans by the gpu blowing out also the circle is the 240mm fan blowing out the side. front 240mm blowing in rear 120mm is blowing out and on the bottom side is a 140mm fan blowing in. And a fan card blowing up on the socket in the corner.

Before i had the rad blowing out and the 2 120mm top blowing in on the gpu. Gpu went up a bit... But cpu so far went down by 4 to 5c . But could be because push and pull i ony had it setup with just exhaust .

Pretty much i used to run 4.8ghz-5ghz which was in my haf 922 and got a steady 68c at 5ghz. 4.8ghz i ran in the summer and stayed in the 60s

not my case cause my wiring is a mess right now...

Forgot too add my temps.. lol while doing games cpu temp when at 4.8ghz 1.47v will shoot up in the 70s one time i saw 82c.... socket was around 60s and gpu was in the 80s but i do have that clocked pretty high.

Even with 4.7ghz 1.44v it will it like 72c. 4.5ghz at 1.42v so far with this fan setup i did its around 61-62c which before it was 65 66c at the same clock.

Now this is playing guild wars 2 which doesint maxed out the cpu usely around 65 70%...

i dont even dear to run avx cause i know the temps will shoot right up. Water cooling is a railtek 240mm tritan same cooling i had in the 922 that did 5ghz at 1.55v avx with a core temp of 68-69c. idk


----------



## mixsetup

Hi all my trusty FX 8150 died the other month with other things as it burnt out.
So as I was lazy and had never installed the FX 9590 I had sitting on my desk I thought I may as well just buy a mb to go with it as that burnt out also.
Then I bought an ASRock 990fx extreme9 BIOS P1.80.

Thing is wacked it together but even watercooled it gets to hot.

Temps with CPUID HWMonitor are around CPUTIN 33 Package around 16 or so
With AIDA 64 VRM1 is like 57 and VRM2 25

Now it is fine just to work on but if I play CS GO or some game temps jump up to 62c CPU and VRM1 gets over 80c thats within ten minutes so I kill the game before it gets to hot.

CPU I expect to drop in temp when I change the coolant and fans.

All fans except the rear exhaust fan are 1500rpm

Thing is the VRM is getting hot and climbing in a game. I have put an old 80 mm CPU fan blowing 3276rpm on to it but all that has done is drop the VRM 5c until a game and then it takes off again. I will replace the fan with an Arctic Spot Cool or something like that if it is going to make any difference.

Any ideas how I would get the temps down especcially the VRM1?

Have the following setup with Windows 7 64bit ultimate

AMD FX-9590, ASRock 990fx Extreme9 Motherboard, MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G , GeIL 16GB Kit DDR3 Evo Potenza @ 2400MHz, Sandisk Ultra II 240GB SSD, LG Blu-Ray RW(needs painting) some other drives EVGA 850w PSU

Cooled with custom water cooling loop

Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin waterblock
EK - XRES 250 DDC Reservoir
EK D5 Laing Vario Pump
EK CoolStream PE 360 Triple Radiator
Primochill revolver rigid tube fittings.
Valve and few other fittings EK
PrimoChill 3/8" id 1/2" od Rigid PETG Tube
Mayhem's Aurora Tharsis Red 250ml Concentrate (replacing this week with Mayhems XT-1 Red)

Rad current fans are Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm with static pressure of 1.25 will be replaced this week with
EK Furious Vardar Fan F5 120mm 3000RPM with Static Pressure: 5.81mm

Two bottom fans had not been installed in the picture at the time or the 80MM fan for VRM

Water leak test before a few things went in including a fan for the VRM and bottom fans


----------



## strike105x

First thing with asrock boards is usually to change the thermal pads, most users around here seen good improvements after that. Having a fan at the back of the board can help some as well, while an asus on mine it helped drop temps considerably, i mounted a 120 mm slim one and positioned it to blow both on VRM's and on socket.


----------



## Coba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Positive pressure is indeed more desirable because that ensures that all the air is coming in through the filters, thus reducing dust buildup.
> 
> It's just that air behaves like a liquid. It has mass and inertia and doesn't like going around corners. Your setup has the air going in all kinds of different directions and I'm sure there are some hot spots in there. Plus the cpu is using hot air coming off the gpu for cooling.
> 
> I prefer horizontal air flow with no side fans. The air comes in the front and goes out the back. I have 4 case intake fans and no case exhaust fans. Well, this pic might explain it better.
> 
> You can click on the pics in my signature to see the air flow setup.


that is an interesting case mod.


----------



## mus1mus

AMD, bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## strike105x

Looks pretty nice, damn i can't wait to see more of what they will achieve with them XD.

Also great news for me after doing the math and looking at finances it looks like i wont have to give up on my Noctua NH-D15 cooler XD, i'm so happy i get to keep it XD.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> AMD, bring it on!!!!!!!


That's what i am talking about...

THIS is one of the reasons i wait with buying RYZEN.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> that is an interesting case mod.


Cutting out the back of the case makes a REALLY big difference as the VRMs are right there in a dead air zone. Just removing the I/O panel makes a big difference in temps.

Another view of this setup. I had to move the GPU down because its 360 watts of hot air was getting into the CPU intake, making it overheat. 

Again, air works like a liquid and it all needs to be moving in the same direction or it will just stop.

@mixsetup Are you running your 9590 at all default settings? If so, then try undervolting it after turning off turbo. Mine would run at 4.7 @ 1.428 v and was quite cool.

That 390 board has a lot of ram slots!


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That 390 board has a lot of ram slots!


Quad channel? ?


----------



## miklkit

No ideer.









Monitoring the Ryzen threads someone posted some testing he did about ram speeds. The consensus so far has been that the 1700 is the sweet spot as it can OC almost as well as the 1800X for much less money.

This guy's testing seems to show that the 1800X is able to run the ram at higher clocks, which makes a real difference in real world performance. Could ram speeds be where the action is at?


----------



## gapottberg

Seems that way. Saw a youtube video of someone who clocked 3600 ram speed and got it a 4.0ghz R7 to surpass the 7700k i7. Time will tell if its legit or fluke, but logically it makes sense.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Still happy with my C6H and 1800X though. Although my 4.6GHz 8320 that it replaced was no slouch and it also multitasked like a champ. It was my 1440p/144hz monitor that triggered the upgrade. I am curious of the nature of X390 and the CPU range it will be available for it. Outside R7/R5/R3 that is.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Cutting out the back of the case makes a REALLY big difference as the VRMs are right there in a dead air zone. Just removing the I/O panel makes a big difference in temps.
> 
> Another view of this setup. I had to move the GPU down because its 360 watts of hot air was getting into the CPU intake, making it overheat.
> 
> Again, air works like a liquid and it all needs to be moving in the same direction or it will just stop.
> 
> @mixsetup Are you running your 9590 at all default settings? If so, then try undervolting it after turning off turbo. Mine would run at 4.7 @ 1.428 v and was quite cool.
> 
> That 390 board has a lot of ram slots!


For some reason i never get tired of looking at that rig, really like how imposing that cooler looks lol,


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> Still happy with my C6H and 1800X though. Although my 4.6GHz 8320 that it replaced was no slouch and it also multitasked like a champ. It was my 1440p/144hz monitor that triggered the upgrade. I am curious of the nature of X390 and the CPU range it will be available for it. Outside R7/R5/R3 that is.


I am actually considering upgrading my similarly clocked 8320e to 1440p but probably shooting for 60hz. Were you finding it not enough to push those kind of frames. Seems to do well enough when i try SVR with my MSI 390X. Why i am considering the monitor upgrade. 1080p 60hz -> 1440p 60-75hz with freesync is my plan.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> I am actually considering upgrading my similarly clocked 8320e to 1440p but probably shooting for 60hz. Were you finding it not enough to push those kind of frames. Seems to do well enough when i try SVR with my MSI 390X. Why i am considering the monitor upgrade. 1080p 60hz -> 1440p 60-75hz with freesync is my plan.


BF1,SW:BF and Deus EX mankind divided were the games I played the most this season (outside of wow) that triggered my upgrades. First to a Nano (over my 290X) to carry me over till Vega , then to the 1800X. Ryzen gives that oomph towards three digit Fps when I drop details at Shooters. Not that Vishera was a slouch. The only thing I couldn't do that well was record/stream BF1 and Ryzen enabled it.


----------



## strike105x

Vishera was amazing for games that at least tried to support it well, the problem was hack job games with no proper work put into optimizing at least a bit how it uses the CPU, for instance with DOA 5 i could have random stutter even at 4.7 ghz, and it was in no way the fault of the CPU... Battlefield 1 on the other hand, damn it ran amazing, 67% max cpu utilization in the heaviest game modes. Crysis 3 and the Witcher 3 ran like champs as well.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> For some reason i never get tired of looking at that rig, really like how imposing that cooler looks lol,


That Silverstone HE01 is a sleeper. I researched coolers for months before settling on it and it has performed well for the last 4 years. It has no ram clearance problems and no pci slot clearance issues either. It got panned by reviewers and I suspect it's because the fan uses so many amps the motherboards never let it get close to full rpm. When I added the 2nd fan I had to buy a splitter and run them off the psu so they can hit full speed. We're talking well over 100 cfm here. Instead of a high pitched howl the fans put out a low pitched thrumm and aren't all that loud. And that cobby industrial look fits into the Bulldozer theme well.

The air flow is the reason I cut out the back of the case. It not only allows more air flow but less noise as well. I recommend it for any build.

I'm doing 1440P now as well and it's the gpu holding it back, not the cpu. But I'm still looking forward to even better performance from Ryzen.


----------



## mixsetup

miklkit yes it's just at default not going to try to get 5GHz unless I can get the temps down and stable.

I might pull out a 120mm fan I have and mod the back of the case.
Thanks


----------



## mixsetup

miklkit It's all default values as I will try to get the 5GHz when I get the temperatures under control.

I'll lower the Volts like you say and see about cutting the back off the case I'll remove it till tomorrow when the family have gone out and I can take my time.

Thanks


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Vishera was amazing for games that at least tried to support it well, the problem was hack job games with no proper work put into optimizing at least a bit how it uses the CPU, for instance with DOA 5 i could have random stutter even at 4.7 ghz, and it was in no way the fault of the CPU... Battlefield 1 on the other hand, damn it ran amazing, 67% max cpu utilization in the heaviest game modes. Crysis 3 and the Witcher 3 ran like champs as well.


It's been a great ride with Vishera. But ultimately, it was the wrong design at the wrong time for gaming, just like the guys who only gamed on C2Q\Yorkfield, we would only see the benefits 5 years later, and by then it was time to move on.

The guy with the 3770k isn't going to have the last laugh either.


----------



## mus1mus

It's fine. Laugh about it. Brag about the 3770K.


----------



## gapottberg

Baring catastrophic failure...i dont see any of my FX rigs being retired soon. Even when i do probably upgrade my personal rig to a Ryzen build in a year or so, these FX platforms will be more than enough for my kidos for a few years yet. Amazing longevity indeed.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

I have to say I didn't OC my 8350 much but going from that to the 1700x is like night and day. I may well keep the 8350 though and run as a media/streaming center for my house. Put that thing into a mini tower and just let it live it's life in peace.


----------



## tashcz

Said it hundred of times, will say it again. Vishera was never a failiure. Yeah, 10-30% FPS difference in games. Still, 90% of people game on 1080p and 60Hz. FX's could keep up with that. And they stood well, even when it wasn't their battle. 6 months ago I bought a new FX/mobo combo and I don't regret it. Cheaper than a single 1700.


----------



## mixsetup

miklkit just tried hooking up a fan to push air on the motherboard. Took the back off the case then put a few things down so the fan would be at the right height.

It was just an old 120mm exhaust fan but it worked VRM reached 75c at load after 1/2 an hour and CPU reached 60c for the socket. VRM still hot but with a decent fan it should be way better.

That's great as now when I install the better static pressure fans next week that should help keep the CPU temps down.

Now I will buy a fan for the back should I get just a normal fan like lots of air pressure of a static pressure fan or won't it matter?

Thank's


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Said it hundred of times, will say it again. Vishera was never a failiure. Yeah, 10-30% FPS difference in games. Still, 90% of people game on 1080p and 60Hz. FX's could keep up with that. And they stood well, even when it wasn't their battle. 6 months ago I bought a new FX/mobo combo and I don't regret it. Cheaper than a single 1700.


Exactly!

Most people think the more frames the better which isn't the case actually...

The most important thing in gaming is average fps and if the frames don't drop under 75-60 fps, depending on the game. Some games run smooth at 60 and some like it little higher, it depends on the game engine i think.

On an i7 you get 20-40 fps more at 1080p because in most cases the CPU is the "bottleneck" this doesn't mean directly that its a bad experience because you are already playing the game as smooth as it can be so the extra frames that the i7 can run is IMO useless..
I seen some gaming benchmarks that on 1440p or 4K the FX is on par with R7 1700 x because at those resolutions the CPU doesn't have to render as much frames than on 1080p.

I mean, some games do run better on i7's due to poor coding and optimizations but most of the time i can play any game at 1080p maxed out and get more than 60 fps. Take DOOM for example, i can play doom at 1080p maxed out and get around 120 fps, this is already smooth and more frames doesn't make the experience better or smoother..


----------



## tashcz

And that's just speaking of games. I don't know if there's anything else that Vishera can't keep up with something like an i5 to make it a fair fight, or even an i7?

Sure, IPC isn't on the level of Intel's Haswell or something, it's lets say, 30pct lower? 40? Good, now overclock that FX to 4.3GHz with the stock heatsink or a wraith cooler







Once you hit 4.7GHz which most of us do with some better aftermarket coolers the difference becomes marginal, even in games. So compare a 4GHz i7 to a 6GHz Vishera. You get it for 1/3 of the price, at least now in Serbia, and that's been like that for the last 5 years.

Maybe a locked i5 can do better in games (4460?) but whats the point with that? You get 4 cores, locked multiplier, thats it. It's 3.2GHz with a 3.4GHz turbo. AND COSTS LIKE TWO VISHERAS. I think a FX @ 4.7GHz can handle that even in games.

But if you do productive work, pull up a facebook tab, slap some mp3s in the background, open up an android emulator and Visual studio/Android studio, start some real work, do you think that 4 core would still do better than the FX? I doubt it will. Worst case it will perform similar.

So I never got the point why people said Visheras were a fail. They were a CPU+Mobo combo that costs less than 250$, less than an i5. Heck, even less than Ryzen 5 will cost.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> Most people think the more frames the better which isn't the case actually...
> 
> The most important thing in gaming is average fps and if the frames don't drop under 75-60 fps, depending on the game. Some games run smooth at 60 and some like it little higher, it depends on the game engine i think.


That's a frametimes issue actually, its something i experienced with the Strix 950GTX, when being limited to 60 FPS while i did had 60 it was not smooth at all, and that is because the frametimes where screwed up on that card.

PS: its going to be a sad day, the day i take appart Murasaki (my FX8300 build), i'll still have Ingrid though (the FX4300 build), but can't help it i need the money from those parts







.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixsetup*
> 
> miklkit just tried hooking up a fan to push air on the motherboard. Took the back off the case then put a few things down so the fan would be at the right height.
> 
> It was just an old 120mm exhaust fan but it worked VRM reached 75c at load after 1/2 an hour and CPU reached 60c for the socket. VRM still hot but with a decent fan it should be way better.
> 
> That's great as now when I install the better static pressure fans next week that should help keep the CPU temps down.
> 
> Now I will buy a fan for the back should I get just a normal fan like lots of air pressure of a static pressure fan or won't it matter?
> 
> Thank's


Get a high-pressure fan deffinitely. Also don't get a large one, I think the sweet spot is 80mm or something. I use the ones from stock AMD coolers for that purpose. Thing is, the more the pressure, more air will try to go "through" the motherboard and spread more quickly outside of the hot spot. You will keep it cooler that way. If you plan on closing the side panel, be sure to get a thin one too. Mine from the 8370E worked like a charm, its a 15mm one. Think it's 60mm delta fan.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> And that's just speaking of games. I don't know if there's anything else that Vishera can't keep up with something like an i5 to make it a fair fight, or even an i7?
> 
> Sure, IPC isn't on the level of Intel's Haswell or something, it's lets say, 30pct lower? 40? Good, now overclock that FX to 4.3GHz with the stock heatsink or a wraith cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you hit 4.7GHz which most of us do with some better aftermarket coolers the difference becomes marginal, even in games. So compare a 4GHz i7 to a 6GHz Vishera. You get it for 1/3 of the price, at least now in Serbia, and that's been like that for the last 5 years.
> 
> Maybe a locked i5 can do better in games (4460?) but whats the point with that? You get 4 cores, locked multiplier, thats it. It's 3.2GHz with a 3.4GHz turbo. AND COSTS LIKE TWO VISHERAS. I think a FX @ 4.7GHz can handle that even in games.
> 
> But if you do productive work, pull up a facebook tab, slap some mp3s in the background, open up an android emulator and Visual studio/Android studio, start some real work, do you think that 4 core would still do better than the FX? I doubt it will. Worst case it will perform similar.
> 
> So I never got the point why people said Visheras were a fail. They were a CPU+Mobo combo that costs less than 250$, less than an i5. Heck, even less than Ryzen 5 will cost.


My 2 cents.

1) Here pretty much everyone only cares about games.

2) Most of the people in the forum, are Americans. They have a different mentality, their economy is more consumption driven, compared to the european ones, where bank savings are more rooted in the culture. So, most Americans, simply don't care about how much money they spend on a machine, nor if the difference in performance is worth it or whether it is visible or not. I mean, most people play 60hz. This won't stop them from saying "oooohhh, but this i5 is 90 fps, while FX runs it at 80". They just want the 90, even if they can't see them without fraps.

3) In recent Tom's hardware comparison, FX won against Ryzen in price/performance ratio.

4) I agree with what you say about multitasking, but again, people here only care about games. Also, there is a misconception cultivated in many Intel users, where the IPC is the only that matters, while the "many slow cores" are pretty much useless. This impression has been cultivated, by the fact, that many Intel i3 or i5 users, think that many programs that spawn 2 or 4 threads in their i3 or i5, behave the same in the FX. So they think that in FX, the same program uses 2 threads and 6 cores stay idle. Then, when you ask them to use your FX for a while and they can't feel the slowdown they were expecting, you explain to them that actually today many programs spawn threads according to number of cores. The other minor detail, is that they think only of total throughput. However, in sustained loads, there is also saturation of available resources. Meaning, an i3 may play well in a game with 2 threads. Better than FX. But try to do a video encode while you play and the i3 FPS will tank, because there are too many things fighting over the same resources. While the FX doesn't suffer from that, unless you have a game that loads say 6 cores heavily. The general impression of "slow cores are worthless", was further cultivated, because in CPU reviews, they run 1 test at a time. So yeah, when you only run 1 application at a time, your extra slow cores don't do anything. But in real life, many people don't run 1 application at a time. Which is why FX feels unexpectedly snappy on the desktop.

5) My 8320 can hit 4.2Ghz at stock voltage. Still, i use it at 4Ghz undervolted, because i don't need more power.

6) Ryzen may be much better, but in few game benchmarks (that i posted in the forum), i even saw an [email protected] slightly beating Ryzen 1700 at stock. Which goes back to the point where sometimes, you don't really see the difference in real life.

FX is a cheap CPU with 5 years of life on its back. It's 2017 and it has even passed validation for VR certification. In x264 (which is my interest), an [email protected], performs like a Skylake 6600K at stock. I don't know what more one could ask from a CPU. I bought 2 83XX for 125 EUR each. I consider them the best bang for buck CPUs i ever got. In recent AdoredTV video, they showed how FX8350 over these years, has surpassed 2500K in games. In video encoding it was never an issue. An FX63XX was already on par with the 2500K. The 8350 was on par with 3770K.

I have no doubt, that should Intel make an IPC breakthrough in the next years, after 3-4 years, people in this forum will be trashing and calling garbage a Ryzen 1700, cause "Intel is better in games than a 16 thread AMD!". That's the way things go, you can't change them. All i can say, is, thank God that AMD exists. Cause not all of us care about games and are happily cruising on our "slow" AMD CPUs. In my local Amazon, even in these days, there are happy customers that still buy FX. Because, there are other things aside games, for a computer to do...Fortunately.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> 1) Here pretty much everyone only cares about games.
> 
> 2) Most of the people in the forum, are Americans. They have a different mentality, their economy is more consumption driven, compared to the european ones, where bank savings are more rooted in the culture. So, most Americans, simply don't care about how much money they spend on a machine, nor if the difference in performance is worth it or whether it is visible or not. I mean, most people play 60hz. This won't stop them from saying "oooohhh, but this i5 is 90 fps, while FX runs it at 80". They just want the 90, even if they can't see them without fraps.
> 
> 3) In recent Tom's hardware comparison, FX won against Ryzen in price/performance ratio.
> 
> 4) I agree with what you say about multitasking, but again, people here only care about games. Also, there is a misconception cultivated in many Intel users, where the IPC is the only that matters, while the "many slow cores" are pretty much useless. This impression has been cultivated, by the fact, that many Intel i3 or i5 users, think that many programs that spawn 2 or 4 threads in their i3 or i5, behave the same in the FX. So they think that in FX, the same program uses 2 threads and 6 cores stay idle. Then, when you ask them to use your FX for a while and they can't feel the slowdown they were expecting, you explain to them that actually today many programs spawn threads according to number of cores. The other minor detail, is that they think only of total throughput. However, in sustained loads, there is also saturation of available resources. Meaning, an i3 may play well in a game with 2 threads. Better than FX. But try to do a video encode while you play and the i3 FPS will tank, because there are too many things fighting over the same resources. While the FX doesn't suffer from that, unless you have a game that loads say 6 cores heavily. The general impression of "slow cores are worthless", was further cultivated, because in CPU reviews, they run 1 test at a time. So yeah, when you only run 1 application at a time, your extra slow cores don't do anything. But in real life, many people don't run 1 application at a time. Which is why FX feels unexpectedly snappy on the desktop.
> 
> 5) My 8320 can hit 4.2Ghz at stock voltage. Still, i use it at 4Ghz undervolted, because i don't need more power.
> 
> 6) Ryzen may be much better, but in few game benchmarks (that i posted in the forum), i even saw an [email protected] slightly beating Ryzen 1700 at stock. Which goes back to the point where sometimes, you don't really see the difference in real life.
> 
> FX is a cheap CPU with 5 years of life on its back. It's 2017 and it has even passed validation for VR certification. In x264 (which is my interest), an [email protected], performs like a Skylake 6600K at stock. I don't know what more one could ask from a CPU. I bought 2 83XX for 125 EUR each. I consider them the best bang for buck CPUs i ever got. In recent AdoredTV video, they showed how FX8350 over these years, has surpassed 2500K in games. In video encoding it was never an issue. An FX63XX was already on par with the 2500K. The 8350 was on par with 3770K.
> 
> I have no doubt, that should Intel make an IPC breakthrough in the next years, after 3-4 years, people in this forum will be trashing and calling garbage a Ryzen 1700, cause "Intel is better in games than a 16 thread AMD!". That's the way things go, you can't change them. All i can say, is, thank God that AMD exists. Cause not all of us care about games and are happily cruising on our "slow" AMD CPUs. In my local Amazon, even in these days, there are happy customers that still buy FX. Because, there are other things aside games, for a computer to do...Fortunately.


You hit the nail on the head! I think the same way only you can translate that much better as i can.

Although i have no direct comparison, it does take a while to render in Sony Vegas and Premiere Pro with my FX, especially at 4 K. But is it really that much slower than RYZEN or an i7 CPU? I don't really know.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You hit the nail on the head! I think the same way only you can translate that much better as i can.
> 
> Although i have no direct comparison, it does take a while to render in Sony Vegas and Premiere Pro with my FX, especially at 4 K. But is it really that much slower than RYZEN or an i7 CPU? I don't really know.


Well, according to the benchmarks i 've seen, 1 Ryzen 1700 = 2x FX8350(@4Ghz) in video encoding. So it will take half the time. I have no idea how much 4K requires in absolute terms though. I do Blu Rays and an FX takes 2-3 h to do a very high quality encode (depends on length of film and source clarity). So in real time terms, i could make 8 Blu Rays per day. But, i really don't have such a high volume of Blu Rays to start with and i have a dedicated rig for that.

So, Ryzen's capacity, automatically isn't crucial, as my current capacity exceeds my needs and i don't even need to burden my main rig. If i were to use my main rig too, i could do 16 Blu Rays per day. If i were to add my FX6300 (currently sitting in its box), i could do something like 20 per day. Thing is, i don't own a Blu Ray shop.







Which is why i can wait "for a better Ryzen". I want Ryzen for "future-proofing" Win7. Because right now, FX has me covered. "Faster, never ends". You may buy Zen3 and you can be sure that whatever AMD's next chip will be, it will be faster. But, time arrives to a point, where it all becomes overkill. In games it doesn't, because part of the game industry is to slowly raise the hardware bar. But if you don't play modern games... I am still GPU limited in all the games i have at 4Ghz...


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> 1) Here pretty much everyone only cares about games.
> 
> 2) Most of the people in the forum, are Americans. They have a different mentality, their economy is more consumption driven, compared to the european ones, where bank savings are more rooted in the culture. So, most Americans, simply don't care about how much money they spend on a machine, nor if the difference in performance is worth it or whether it is visible or not. I mean, most people play 60hz. This won't stop them from saying "oooohhh, but this i5 is 90 fps, while FX runs it at 80". They just want the 90, even if they can't see them without fraps.
> 
> 3) In recent Tom's hardware comparison, FX won against Ryzen in price/performance ratio.
> 
> 4) I agree with what you say about multitasking, but again, people here only care about games. Also, there is a misconception cultivated in many Intel users, where the IPC is the only that matters, while the "many slow cores" are pretty much useless. This impression has been cultivated, by the fact, that many Intel i3 or i5 users, think that many programs that spawn 2 or 4 threads in their i3 or i5, behave the same in the FX. So they think that in FX, the same program uses 2 threads and 6 cores stay idle. Then, when you ask them to use your FX for a while and they can't feel the slowdown they were expecting, you explain to them that actually today many programs spawn threads according to number of cores. The other minor detail, is that they think only of total throughput. However, in sustained loads, there is also saturation of available resources. Meaning, an i3 may play well in a game with 2 threads. Better than FX. But try to do a video encode while you play and the i3 FPS will tank, because there are too many things fighting over the same resources. While the FX doesn't suffer from that, unless you have a game that loads say 6 cores heavily. The general impression of "slow cores are worthless", was further cultivated, because in CPU reviews, they run 1 test at a time. So yeah, when you only run 1 application at a time, your extra slow cores don't do anything. But in real life, many people don't run 1 application at a time. Which is why FX feels unexpectedly snappy on the desktop.
> 
> 5) My 8320 can hit 4.2Ghz at stock voltage. Still, i use it at 4Ghz undervolted, because i don't need more power.
> 
> 6) Ryzen may be much better, but in few game benchmarks (that i posted in the forum), i even saw an [email protected] slightly beating Ryzen 1700 at stock. Which goes back to the point where sometimes, you don't really see the difference in real life.
> 
> FX is a cheap CPU with 5 years of life on its back. It's 2017 and it has even passed validation for VR certification. In x264 (which is my interest), an [email protected], performs like a Skylake 6600K at stock. I don't know what more one could ask from a CPU. I bought 2 83XX for 125 EUR each. I consider them the best bang for buck CPUs i ever got. In recent AdoredTV video, they showed how FX8350 over these years, has surpassed 2500K in games. In video encoding it was never an issue. An FX63XX was already on par with the 2500K. The 8350 was on par with 3770K.
> 
> I have no doubt, that should Intel make an IPC breakthrough in the next years, after 3-4 years, people in this forum will be trashing and calling garbage a Ryzen 1700, cause "Intel is better in games than a 16 thread AMD!". That's the way things go, you can't change them. All i can say, is, thank God that AMD exists. Cause not all of us care about games and are happily cruising on our "slow" AMD CPUs. In my local Amazon, even in these days, there are happy customers that still buy FX. Because, there are other things aside games, for a computer to do...Fortunately.


I agree with most of what you said. But there are a few extra reasons that brought the bad rep to the FX series besides gaming, first of we are all enthusiasts here in one way or another, a few love there undervolting, many love there overclocking but we all love to thinker and get the best from our hardware, unfortunately though the FX isn't a great experience right out of the box, the moment i decided to sell it for the first thing i did was take down the overclock reset cmos and return it all to stock settings, and my god was it god awful, but the system ran pretty poorly with the default settings, but the moment i went and tweaked a bit by taking it to 4 ghz, tweaking the power saving options and ram it was like awakening a beast, it ran amazingly you would have never guessed its the same system, but you can't expect that from an average joe, he will think that AMD ain't good and go online to rant with other average joe's how poorly everything ran when in fact he had an amazing rig that just needed to be tweaked a bit. This is unfortunately is on manufacturers, unlike intel which is quite restrictive (which is why they probably do okay out of the box), AMD is very lenient on what you can do with their hardware, lenience that ends up being taken advantage of in the wrong way with subpar uses, rather then being taken advantage of to do more exciting things with it.

There's of course also who are into emulation which really don't support AMD very well and unfortunately emulation most of the time focus on strong usage of a core rather then taking advantage of more cores, to be fair though it can be a real challenge bringing multicore support into emulation.

And to expend a bit on gaming, there are unfortunately cases where games just don't use many cores, i mean there's very few games that take advantage of multicores (and when it happens its very sweet). And among many of those games that don't use multiple cores there's quite a few of them who rely far to much on the first two cores, which unless you have a high overclock are going to have issues with.

Last but not least there's fanboys, with intel holding much of the market shares trolls go around hating on AMD for hating's sake.

The FX series was awesome but unfortunately it was never being properly taken advantage of by neither the users or even motherboard manufacturers, don't even get me started on messes done by hardware manufacturers with VRM's and FX chips... Like it has been said, unfortunately the FX was ahead of its time.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> I agree with most of what you said. But there are a few extra reasons that brought the bad rep to the FX series besides gaming, first of we are all enthusiasts here in one way or another, a few love there undervolting, many love there overclocking but we all love to thinker and get the best from our hardware, unfortunately though the FX isn't a great experience right out of the box, the moment i decided to sell it for the first thing i did was take down the overclock reset cmos and return it all to stock settings, and my god was it god awful, but the system ran pretty poorly with the default settings, but the moment i went and tweaked a bit by taking it to 4 ghz, tweaking the power saving options and ram it was like awakening a beast, it ran amazingly you would have never guessed its the same system, but you can't expect that from an average joe, he will think that AMD ain't good and go online to rant with other average joe's how poorly everything ran when in fact he had an amazing rig that just needed to be tweaked a bit. This is unfortunately is on manufacturers, unlike intel which is quite restrictive (which is why they probably do okay out of the box), AMD is very lenient on what you can do with their hardware, lenience that ends up being taken advantage of in the wrong way with subpar uses, rather then being taken advantage of to do more exciting things with it.
> 
> There's of course also who are into emulation which really don't support AMD very well and unfortunately emulation most of the time focus on strong usage of a core rather then taking advantage of more cores, to be fair though it can be a real challenge bringing multicore support into emulation.
> 
> And to expend a bit on gaming, there are unfortunately cases where games just don't use many cores, i mean there's very few games that take advantage of multicores (and when it happens its very sweet). And among many of those games that don't use multiple cores there's quite a few of them who rely far to much on the first two cores, which unless you have a high overclock are going to have issues with.
> 
> Last but not least there's fanboys, with intel holding much of the market shares trolls go around hating on AMD for hating's sake.
> 
> The FX series was awesome but unfortunately it was never being properly taken advantage of by neither the users or even motherboard manufacturers, don't even get me started on messes done by hardware manufacturers with VRM's and FX chips... Like it has been said, unfortunately the FX was ahead of its time.


I agree. The entire motherboard support was deplorable. I think in all motherboard models i have, default settings even set SATA to IDE. I never understood why... And the VRM was the bane of AM3+. So many motherboards with fake CPU support... FX was never designed for games, but it held its own and has successfully brought many people to their next upgrade, at a very low cost. For many professional programs and general computing, it was and remains a bliss and will be able to perform every day duties for many years to come. Everything goes down to what you paid and what you were expecting.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I agree. The entire motherboard support was deplorable. I think in all motherboard models i have, default settings even set SATA to IDE. I never understood why... And the VRM was the bane of AM3+. So many motherboards with fake CPU support... FX was never designed for games, but it held its own and has successfully brought many people to their next upgrade, at a very low cost. For many professional programs and general computing, it was and remains a bliss and will be able to perform every day duties for many years to come. Everything goes down to what you paid and what you were expecting.


The lack of Micro-ATX boards was also bad. The 81xx-era marketing campaigns made an appeal to gamers, didn't work out.

Vishera did its job, especially when games started to take advantage of it. For how cheap they were, even back during launch, performance per dollar was insane.


----------



## miklkit

This constant comparing going on is a losers game. No matter what is being compared there is always someone else who is bigger, stronger, quicker, faster, whatever.

That said the 81xx deserved what they got. But the 83xx are a different animal and do quite well at their price point. In fact they are overachievers. One thing that does bug me is the people who are STILL judging FX based on those 81xx from 5 years ago.

I have a confession to make. I like to game. Sometimes too much. I just quit after a 14 hour run of gaming. The FX ran like a clock and I had a great experience, except for when an auto updater crashed the game so it could show me ads. GRRR.









Bottom line: Go with what works for you and don't worry about what others are doing. FX got off to a ruff start but recovered and aged well. I'm sure Ryzen will be the same.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I know I'm sticking with my current rig for now.... just cost too much money for not much gain... no game I play is cpu limited right now... maybe because I'm clocked so high, or maybe because I mostly game at 4k and on rare occasion 1440p so I'm gpu limited... Personally I don't care for anything over 60 fps... I'm limited to 60 hz on 4k anyway... I'm looking to upgrade maybe next year this time... or even wait 2 years... I'm not sure why people think you always have to have the fastest system just to game... I like to build a rig and ride it out till it finally won't play much, now I don't mind single part upgrades...but this ryzen thing will be a huge jump for me so that puts me out for a while.


----------



## tashcz

Well I can make a confession too, I have a full steam library







I do game, have 1000+ hrs on GTA V for the last couple of years (since the release), The Division, CS:GO, Europa Universalis... Some of which really stress the CPU.

I must say some games work great, while some act like they "recognize" the AMD CPU and screw something up?! GTA V is acting real weird, it doesn't max out my resources, I use 1080p with 2xMSAA, advanced graphic options, full distance scaling to stress the CPU, but it doesn't use my cores more than 70%, even while it can. I do get above 60FPS 99% of the time so it does the job, but the GPU stays at ~1100MHz while OC'd to 1503MHz.

Anyway, over the course of many demanding games, some AAA titles, I've found out FX can do the job. First had a 270X paired with it, was pretty happy. Then it started to die when I changed the thermal paste on it, used it for a few more months and got the 970 on a discount. Still haven't found a game where I can't get 60FPS at 1080p. The only problem with gaming is, it can turn your rig into a heater. That's the only problem I encountered, and a 30CM backplate on the GPU doesn't help my watercooling on top. If vsync is disabled (playing CSGO for example) my core temps go up about 10C because of the GPU compared to Prime95 or IBT. That's why I switched to "summer overclock" of 4.6GHz where I max out at 49C on the cores with the CM Nepton 240M, 53ish while gaming, and I don't see any performance lossess unless I run 3DMark or Passmark's tests.

*FPS has become OCD.* It shouldn't be like that. I remember rocking my Celeron 1.7GHz with 256MB of RAM for almost 8 years before I got a laptop, it was from 2000. till 2007 or something. Had a Core 2 Duo lap top, then got annoyed that I couldn't upgrade it, overclocked the hell out of it, connected to a monitor and opened it up from the lower side, put fans on it and ran it till it burned. Somewhere in 2013 I got my FX.

I either don't see much of a benefit going Ryzen for now. I don't do encoding, I just play games and develop software for win/android/ios and web applications. FX's don't stop me there.

Btw, today I was thinking something. Ryzen 5 is on the way, it's competitor is something like a 5820k. Same thread ratio etc. It's gonna cost about 100EUR less probably (I always look for the cheapest ryzen with the same cores). Wonder how a 5820K will be against it.


----------



## mus1mus

@Undervolter

You might not like Ryzen after all.

My chip won't Undervolt. Nor Underclock.

3.5GHz at 1.15V









EDIT:
3600 @1.15V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gordesky1

Guys im wondering i have this old Cooler Master Gemini II dual fan that i had sense 2007 for my socket s939 what can i expect from it on these cpus?

It did wonders on my opteron [email protected] 3ghz to 3.1ghz from the stock 1.8ghz think the vcore was around 1.55 1.57v forgot sense its been long but i know it was over 1.5v i still have it but not running at the moment. what i can expect from this heat sink on my 8370?

At the moment my temps are not the same as before with my trition 240mm really not sure why... Maybe the pump is failing or something even tho the rpms are normal..

Im force too run 4.5ghz at 1.42v instead of the usual 4.7ghz 4.8ghz that i run in the summer... In the winter or when the air was on i ran 4.9ghz-5ghz for months with out any problems running in the 60s for core.

But yea i really don't want to tear both pcs apart and find it just sucks. I know it wont get high numbers was hopeing at least 4.7ghz-4.8ghz but than again that might be to much for it...

This is what it looks like http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/geminii/

Also have a hyper 212 somewhere which i herd can get up too 4.7ghz but the problem there i lost the mounting for it









Really wish i can get a noctua or something around it to test but yea funds are a bit low at the moment

Thing about this big x9 case its meant to have full water cooling and just not a small aio kit.. You can expand this kit which i did a year and a half ago had 2 rads and 2 pumps on it but the pump crack 9months in... So went back to the stock kit which it did fine up to 4.9ghz still for awhile...


----------



## strike105x

With the cm 212 in most cases you can expect a max oc of 4.2-4.4ghz


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> With the cm 212 in most cases you can expect a max oc of 4.2-4.4ghz


Hmm k that is off the list lol And everything is in the box except the mounting screws.... Not sure were they at... Not that it will help me anyways lol

Be good for a older system tho... Like my s939 if i do decide to try the geminll .. What i like about the GeminII it pretty much cools the whole top of the board off vrms ram.

If i could remember right i did try it on my am2 system with a amd x4 965 which was clocked at 4.2ghz but with a vcore of 1.57v forgot what temps i got but i remembered it was loosing against my h50 or it could've been the h100 idk.... But that was a pretty hot cpu and had it at a high voltage.

Kinda have my doubts trying it on this system tho... That and i just remembered the s939 is mounted with 2 bolts and not for like am2-am3 4 bolts.... And yep don't have the 2 extra bolts... Probably can get them at a hardware store tho..

Still say something is going on with the mounting of this railtek cause it did do great as you can see with the 5ghz 24/7club.... I also have a xspc rasa 750 and the railek was better by 5c. Idk.. was just running 5ghz like about 2 months ago with no issues and bang temp just started to climb...


----------



## mixsetup

thanks for that tashcz. I'll have a look for a thin one.
I have a few stock coolers but I will look for a slim delta like you say.


----------



## miklkit

In general the C-type coolers like the Gemini II do almost as well as the twin tower coolers. While they do a good job of cooling the VRMs they do a poor job of getting the hot exhaust air out of the case so under extended heavy loads they overheat. Losta powerful case fans help.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> You might not like Ryzen after all.
> 
> My chip won't Undervolt. Nor Underclock.
> 
> 3.5GHz at 1.15V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 3600 @1.15V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am not sure what the stock voltage is supposed to be. I see a vid 1.55, but that's too high, must be software glitch. So, i must assume 1.15 is stock and you are joking? Anyway, with a 65W Ryzen, i may even overclock at stock. Thing is, i think i might like more Zen2 and even more Zen3. So this is something neverending. Current B350 motherboards are a disappointment for me. I don't think there's a single one with a VRM worthy of the price and if Zen2 has higher clocks, i think most of the current B350 will run into heat issues.

Now, about "liking": I may like things, but like i said, i will like Zen2 and Zen3 more. And here's the catch. I launched randomly some programs i run. The most i could before in the task manager the first recorded spikes disappeared.



"FX is poor single threaded performance". Yes. But why should i care, when i can't saturate a single core, upon launch? Then you have Skyrim. I am GPU bound. As a matter of fact, in most areas, with vsync on, i have CPU not maxing out any core and GPU also runs at 80%. There are few areas, where the GPU drops to 45 fps. The other games i have, are lighter. So what would change with Ryzen? Nothing... Would i encode with Ryzen? No, when i have a spare FX rig idle just for encoding. So, why would i want to mess with chips that some are good, some aren't, with RAM hell and motherboards that are overpriced and have doubtfull support for future Zen2?

Then, i have to take into account this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





^ There's actually the UD3P rev2.1 that i bought in December missing from that photo.







The FX6300 is the oldest of the bunch and no wonder, a power pig. The 8320 is 2 1/2 years old and the 8300 is from October 2015 and actually used for 2 months now. Given that all i do in the main rig, is play 2 "modern games" (by modern i mean Skyrim era) and some older ones, browse, burn optical media, music, video, do some audio conversions, use Libre Office and some utilities, why should i just burn the money i gave for that, to jump to Zen1 , that doesn't even have complete BIOSes now and has 2 more generations coming? What when Zen2 and Zen3 come out and i am sure that i will like them? Well, i 'll have to buy them too. And at the end, i will be flooding in PC parts that i barely use... No. I already waste money on PC stuff i don't use, it makes no sense to go on. I just want a final big CPU that can run fine in Win7, to be able to stick with Win7 for as long as i can. I am going to grab 2 motherboards (1 for spare), 2 spare RAM kits and an 8 core Ryzen and stick with Win7. The more i wait, the more future proof that Ryzen will be. If i can wait till Zen3 , all the better. If not, i must at least get Zen2, because it makes no sense to just keep getting more and more stuff that i barely use.

Don't tell me "sell the previous stuff" either, cause i am too bored to get into that story. Thing is, for this forum, FX is near useless. For me, as illustrated above, is more than enough even at 4Ghz. Eventually, some parts will end up for free to my brother and some friends. But i have no haste to jump to Ryzen1. Not when i know that Ryzen 2 and 3 are planned and i know that i don't want to go Windows 10 any time soon. Believe me, i can live for many years with 1 Ryzen rig and 2 FX rigs as auxialiry. But, i may as well get one of the later and better Ryzens. Not the experimental stuff. Well, Ryzen isn't experimental, but the motherboards pretty much are.

Another possibility would be to get Ryzen so that i get satisfied running Cinebench. But, unfortunately, i don't even have Cinebench installed. I don't really enjoy running benchmarks just to pass my time, so to see how "powerful" my CPU is.









EDIT: One last thing that is bad about Zen1. AVX2 performance. Unfortunately, both x264 and x265, do use AVX2. For someone who want to futureproof his video encoding staying in Win7, having a Ryzen with better AVX2 performance is much wiser than having a Zen1, where AVX2 is supported but not really shining. One more reason to wait for better Ryzen. For all i know, in the future, x265 may start supporting AVX 512bit. So, at least i should have a Ryzen that can run AVX 256 bit better than today.


----------



## strike105x

Unfortunately i mod Skyrim and Fallout 4 heavily, especially the scripts eat away at my poor cores with never ending hunger







.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Unfortunately i mod Skyrim and Fallout 4 heavily, especially the scripts eat away at my poor cores with never ending hunger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I use mods too:



However, i use FXAA process injector and so i even get 60 fps in Whiterun's market square on ultra, using Enboost (no ENB) and a shadow tweak that makes shadows lighter without me noticing. Of course it depends on your mods. I 've been trying mods for 2 years, which is why i still haven't played not even half the main story yet. I am starting to doubt that i will ever finish this game. However, i have arrived to a mod list that is very stable and very performing. 150 mods, 111 esps.





It's not ENB, but i have pretty much everything modded, including HDT clothes/armor. And frankly, FXAA process injector kills the bluriness that people complain about FXAA. 60 FPS in 99% of cases. 45 worst case scenario (watching down at Whiterun from the Dragonsreach).

- Mods that add many NPCs tend to be CPU heavy. Vivid Weathers rain kills FPS too. Smoke from ELFX's Enhancer too. But, good configuration and mod choice, can do miracles.


----------



## Undervolter

Ah, just to have a laugh, about how "out there in the real world" hardware progression goes for the "common Joe"...

This is from the latest Avast Antivirus user data report (Q1 2017).










(OMG, i have to trash FX rigs ASAP!)


----------



## navjack27

WAIT... thats for 2017 @[email protected] god help us all

EDIT: AND those people are the ones that always ask US to make sure anti-virus is installed on their crappy machines. we don't wanna do it because its already torture to be fixing it for you and we know it'll slow down even more with it. AHHHHH triggered


----------



## miklkit

Yes that is similar to the Steam survey results also, but remember that it includes laptops too.

I understand your desire for total silence, but couldn't you find a better quiet video card? I mean......


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes that is similar to the Steam survey results also, but remember that it includes laptops too.
> 
> I understand your desire for total silence, but couldn't you find a better quiet video card? I mean......


LOL! You mean me? Well, at the time it was the only 60W TDP card. But you are mistaken in judging them compared to Witcher 3. Skyrim is much older. You see that lady in my screenshot? She is fully modded (from hair, to skin, to clothes). The "normal" one you get in the vanilla game, is this:

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Sigrid_(Skyrim)?file=Sigrid.png

I am using mostly 2K textures, which are the reccommended for real game. There are those who use 4K textures, but have their FPS tank and they are reccommended for screen archers. I assure you, that i run probably the best cloth mod for Skyrim and skin textures are 4K or 8K (i don't remember).

See the guy sitting on the chair? His normal clothes (unmoded) are these:

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Alvor?file=Alvor.png

Want to see unmodded cabbage?
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Cabbage

(yeah, the bluriness is real).


----------



## ocyt

the 750ti is like 80-100 dollars, really can't blame him for it since it's the bare minimum for more recent games to run on

i think i finally found the sweetspot for this rig.
3.7 [email protected], HT 2800mhz and NB at 2570mhz had to up the NB by 0.2v as well, tried OCing the RAM but it's not stable enough to justify the added snappiness (how is that an actual word lol)
seems to pull the max 144w from the single 4pin on the motherboard, games are all stable and the 212 fan doesn't go over 1300 when playing vidya.

IBT now fails although P95 is stable, weird how it used to be the opposite lol...









wish i could find some decent fans that aren't so expensive, cheap plastic covering a cheap motor for 20 bucks? like ***... just need a couple 140mm and another 120mm to have all my vents pushing/pulling long as they have molex and are only ~800rpm it wont be too noisey, maybe one more 4pin 120mm ~2.5krpm for the 212 probably still not enough cooling for a much higher OC (if/when i upgrade my mobo) as the 212 is fundamentally flawed


----------



## miklkit

Ya I'm mostly just blown away by this 27" 1440P monitor as it makes older games look a lot better too. TW3 didn't look that good on my 1080P monitor.

All I REALLY need is a better video card but will most likely build a new rig around Ryzen even though it isn't needed.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> the 750ti is like 80-100 dollars, really can't blame him for it since it's the bare minimum for more recent games to run on


Have you ever seen the vanilla Skyrim textures even with the HD pack? I don't make the mod textures, nor does the GTX 750Ti. Most of the time the card is at 80% load. Modders make the textures, i just put them in game... I don't know how to make textures myself... And contrary to many Skyrim players, 1) I play with realistic settings (the engine is fragile and CTD prone) 2) i don't like blurryness that often comes with ENB, i actually apply sharpening filter, 3) i don't photoshop screenshots.

This for example is *4K* from the same clothing mod (not mine, they are from the user photo section of the mod and i picked them because they don't seem to have post-processing or photoshop):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Is it as good as Witcher 3 posted above? No. But it's as good as you get...And no card can help you change the textures. What you can do, is use extra-game tools, to do post-processing. This, for example, is from the same mod, but with post-processing applied (which is why you see all the background blurry). Bluriness also helps eliminate texture imperfections, to make give a more "perfect", "homogeneous" look. But it's not the real texture and you certain can't play like that. Also 4K:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Wither 3 is some generations ahead... And you shouldn't look at Oblivion... I play at "Ultra" settings. There is no "more than ultra". Unfortunately that's how textures look without me embellishing things artificially. There are people in Skyrim that don't really play, but have Skyrim like a photographic hobby. They search for ideal locations, load all their 4K or 8K textures and start catching screenshots. This isn't "normal" gaming. It's like how in mod pages they have photoshopped images and then in posts users asked "why doesn't my image look anything like the one in the first page"? Well, because yours is un-processed... I 've read of people that load ultraHD textures, just to take a photo in game, even if they drop to below 20 fps. I don't do such hobby. I just play.









Opinions on the matter:
https://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/3349885-comparison-between-2k-vs-4k/

You can take Vega and the textures will be the same as mine, unless you use post-processing OR unless you decide to use nifskope to access them and edit them through photoshop and practically mod the mod yourself and remake the textures to your liking.


----------



## ocyt

sounds like you got a great deal for what you paid for
what else do you play if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you got a great deal for what you paid for
> what else do you play if you dont mind me asking?


I googled before buying, to make sure i could get 60 fps. I am not hard to please and i care more about performance than appearance. In Skyrim, appearance isn't really the main problem. You can make it better than vanilla without too much effort or monster GPU. What you should really worry about, is maintaining stability (the engine wasn't made for mods and it's not a matter of IF but of WHEN you will CTD) and maintaining fluidity in battles. I go with the path of playability. The other path is ENB (which is on the fly heavy post-processing the scene, that takes a heavy toll, even on the highest systems) and the final path is manually photoshopping your screenshots to show off on the net. This for example is a discussion about ENB:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4e48b1/debating_if_its_worth_running_an_enb/%5B/URL
?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41482/?

Personally, i find them more searching to transform the game into a movie, than helping you play the game. If i want a movie, i have actual movies, i don't need a game. I can assure you, that many ENBs, blur things and if they were online matches, i could kill many of those users before they even saw what hit them, for the simple fact that i do the opposite, i sharpen the image, to be able to spot enemies from further afar. I also use the FXAA process injector to make colours slightly more vibrant. But i try to keep close to vanilla game, i don't want to alter it too much. Also, only morons run Skyrim without vsync, as it is known that above 60fps, the game engine goes crazy and especially the havoc engine, things start to fly or behave bizarrely, etc. And i get more fps that many ENB users out there, despite having lower specs.

These are some examples from original (with the HR textures, which are 1K) and my mods. I can't disable all mods for technical reasons, but it gives you the idea:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Modded:


Original:


^ Actually, the halos around the candles, is from lighting mod that i don't want to disable. In vanilla game, light comes out of nowhere.

Modded:


Original:


Modded:


Original:


Modded:


Original:


Modded:


Original:
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Sigrid_(Skyrim)

Modded (the one in the middle is one of your potential wives and a werewulf in her free, night time. In this case, i don't run a specifc mod only for each of them, just general mods. There are mods that replace each woman specifically, but i don't think it's worth it for the stability cost. Most vanilla game armors that are modded to fit custom bodies, are skimpy, not my fault. Not that i complain...):
:


Originals:
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Aela_the_Huntress

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Ria



Could i make them all look better? Yes. But i stick to an advice of an old Skyrim guru who was saying to keep things as light as possible for stability's sake. Skyrim's main problem isn't the visuals. It's that you need a mod to replace every single game mechanic, because they are all messed up. If you play the vanilla game, you are shooting yourself. Bethesda has released the revamped Skyrim Edition, but the catch is that many mods abbandoned by their modders will never be ported and currently no mod with scripts can be ported. It's more worthy to console players. So i stick with the "original".

I also play Europa Universalis IV, Total Air War 2.0, Amstrad Emulator games, Wizardy 8, Shogun 1 and 2, Silent Hunter III, Plants vs Zombies and in the future i will play Oblivion for sure (i have downloaded many mods for it). From time to time i also play other pre-2010 games, but in the past 3 years i haven't really spent much time with them.


----------



## ocyt

argh i hate blur, idk why devs keep adding that crap, stupid monitor has enough blur as it is to begin with. the point you made about needing to replace broken game mechanics is too true. that game has so many frame dips, clipping etc. honestly i'm surprised you bother to play it with an undervolt considering what a pain the caves can be (cob webs are especially taxing on my system). from those screens i prefer the original environment, while the mods have way better character models, perhaps that's just a trade off to keep performance from dropping? personally the water mods always intrigued me most when it came to skyrim mods
oh man i would love to play the special edition on the nintendo switch, but i can't justify splerging another $60 for a game that's over 5 years old and i've already beat.

shogun was one i always wanted to try, but my gpu just wasn't strong enough before thanks for reminding me i can run it now


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> argh i hate blur, idk why devs keep adding that crap, stupid monitor has enough blur as it is to begin with. the point you made about needing to replace broken game mechanics is too true. that game has so many frame dips, clipping etc. honestly i'm surprised you bother to play it with an undervolt considering what a pain the caves can be (cob webs are especially taxing on my system). from those screens i prefer the original environment, while the mods have way better character models, perhaps that's just a trade off to keep performance from dropping? personally the water mods always intrigued me most when it came to skyrim mods
> oh man i would love to play the special edition on the nintendo switch, but i can't justify splerging another $60 for a game that's over 5 years old and i've already beat.
> 
> shogun was one i always wanted to try, but my gpu just wasn't strong enough before thanks for reminding me i can run it now


The caves and any dungeons aren't a pain at all. 60fps all the time. It's the exteriors usually in cities that make the fps dive in certain points. Do you use Enboost? It helps a lot with memory management. Same with the memory allocation patch. About the enviroment, it's a matter of taste i guess. I don't like the original one. For interiors i use Noble Skyrim mod, overwritten with other mods and the exterior is again mostly Noble Skyrim plus some others. I avoid Flora Overhaul like the plague, because it's an FPS killer though. I only mod a grass texture and tree trunks. Oh and the plants that have ingredients. In other gameplays i prefer "Sexy Skyrim" for architecture, because it has more cheerful colours. But Noble Skyrim is very good for stability and many people like it. I use Purity for weather and water modding. It uses the vanilla game weather engine, so there is no performance loss and no stability danger. I 've played Shogun 1 much more than Shogun 2. But i like them both. I don't like the rest of Total War series.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ah, just to have a laugh, about how "out there in the real world" hardware progression goes for the "common Joe"...
> 
> This is from the latest Avast Antivirus user data report (Q1 2017).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OMG, i have to trash FX rigs ASAP!)


Goes to show how big of a flop Bulldozer/Piledriver was for AMD.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> With the cm 212 in most cases you can expect a max oc of 4.2-4.4ghz


I was able to get >=4.6ghz. I think it depends very much on case cooling. Also, I think that the 95w chips do better at overclocking on a smaller air cooler than the 125+ chips.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Goes to show how big of a flop Bulldozer/Piledriver was for AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get >=4.6ghz. I think it depends very much on case cooling. Also, I think that the 95w chips do better at overclocking on a smaller air cooler than the 125+ chips.


You are able to get 4.6GHz but with a dual tower Phanteks that is a lot better than CM 212 (which I own one and I know very well what it's capable or not) and what *strike105x* said is very true, max stable OC I could get with my FX-8320e is 4.5GHz but it's not stable in summer (max OC in summer is about 4.4GHz only).


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> You are able to get 4.6GHz but with a dual tower Phanteks which is a lot better than CM 212 (which I own one and I know very well what it's capable or not) and what strike105x said is very true...


Yes, but I was also able to get 4.6 out of my old evo. There was a lot of discussion about this and I posted screenshots etc. about a year ago to this forum. I upgraded to a bigger cooler, but even with a little more thermal headroom I am still volt limited on my OC. Now I can run 4.7 without overheating year round and on my Evo I could run 4.6 year round and push to 4.7 with cooler temperatures. I can also run very a few millivolts less vcore on my new cooler.

With the right build the evo can give decent performance on a AM3+. IMO spending a lot of money on cooling for an AM3+ system could be better spent on other offerings from AMD or Intel.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Yes, but I was also able to get 4.6 out of my old evo. There was a lot of discussion about this and I posted screenshots etc. about a year ago to this forum. I upgraded to a bigger cooler, but even with a little more thermal headroom I am still volt limited on my OC. Now I can run 4.7 without overheating year round and on my Evo I could run 4.6 year round and push to 4.7 with cooler temperatures. I can also run very a few millivolts less vcore on my new cooler.
> 
> With the right build the evo can give decent performance on a AM3+. IMO spending a lot of money on cooling for an AM3+ system could be better spent on other offerings from AMD or Intel.


Not all cpu's release the same thermal output, i learned that the hard way, thermal output is part of the binning lottery some are down right heaters some are as cool as ice (well i exaggerated here i know), i have a NH-D15 on it that manages to keep the cpu at 4.6 Ghz at 62C, same settings, same environment and the CM212+ shoots up to over 86C (that's where i stopped the tests). That's why i said "in *most* cases" and not "in *all* case". In most cases a CM212 plus wont be able to handle properly this chips after 4.2Ghz-4.4Ghz, but there are of course exceptions with chips that the silicon goddess blessed to run a bit cooler and you can achieve even 4.6Ghz on a CM212+.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Not all cpu's release the same thermal output, i learned that the hard way, thermal output is part of the binning lottery some are down right heaters some are as cool as ice (well i exaggerated here i know), i have a NH-D15 on it that manages to keep the cpu at 4.6 Ghz at 62C, same settings, same environment and the CM212+ shoots up to over 86C (that's where i stopped the tests). That's why i said "in *most* cases" and not "in *all* case". In most cases a CM212 plus wont be able to handle properly this chips after 4.2Ghz-4.4Ghz, but there are of course exceptions with chips that the silicon goddess blessed to run a bit cooler and you can achieve even 4.6Ghz on a CM212+.


That's true. That's why I think lesser cooling is better suited to 95W FX chips than 125W FX chips. The 8300 and 8320e's don't usually seem to clock as high as other models, but they also seem to run cooler than 125W models. For example, a cooler like the Hyper 212 Evo might run an 8320e to say 4.5 ghz, but only reach 4.2 on an 8350. On a high end closed loop cooler, the same 8320e might only reach 4.7-4.9 and the 8350 might go well over 4.8ghz. Sorry I don't have data for statement, but it seems to the case based on what I have read in this forum and elsewhere.

Edit: Sorry, one more thing. There are always many factors determining a the stability and performance of an OC. One more thing I'd like to point out about the Evo is the user. Evo users aren't typically going to be running a lot of high end parts or have the overclocking know-how of someone using a higher end cooler. That deflates their performance. I for example went to the trouble of joining this forum, asking many questions, testing dozens of fan configurations, and installing additional VRM cooling on my motherboard. I'll wager most Evo users don't go to so much trouble and without going to all that trouble I probably would have topped out at 4.4-4.5.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> That's true. That's why I think lesser cooling is better suited to 95W FX chips than 125W FX chips. The 8300 and 8320e's don't usually seem to clock as high as other models, but they also seem to run cooler than 125W models. For example, a cooler like the Hyper 212 Evo might run an 8320e to say 4.5 ghz, but only reach 4.2 on an 8350. On a high end closed loop cooler, the same 8320e might only reach 4.7-4.9 and the 8350 might go well over 4.8ghz. Sorry I don't have data for statement, but it seems to the case based on what I have read in this forum and elsewhere.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, one more thing. There are always many factors determining a the stability and performance of an OC. One more thing I'd like to point out about the Evo is the user. Evo users aren't typically going to be running a lot of high end parts or have the overclocking know-how of someone using a higher end cooler. That deflates their performance. I for example went to the trouble of joining this forum, asking many questions, testing dozens of fan configurations, and installing additional VRM cooling on my motherboard. I'll wager most Evo users don't go to so much trouble and without going to all that trouble I probably would have topped out at 4.4-4.5.


95w or 125w its irrelevant, pretty much all FX83XX chips are pretty much the same, the only way they are differentiated, is the binning, meaning the lower you go the most quality tests the chip failed, if you downclock an FX8350/70 and use the same voltages as the ones on the FX8300 you basically have a 95W chip, they are all basically spawned from the same silicon formula (even the FX9XXX has the same routes, but that one does have different conductors that are supposed to reduce TDP by 10% at those frequencies). In other words just like with overclocking its luck with temps as well, for instance, just 4 days ago someone posted that got to 4.6 Ghz using a CM 212+ on a fx8370:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> What's up guys!!!
> 
> Brand new FX-8370 owner checking in... I just upgraded my 1090T to the FX-8370 was able to keep the same motherboard a M5A99FX Pro R2.0.
> Motherboard : ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 UEFI BIOS version 2501
> Current CPU Speed : 4600 MHz
> Multiplier : 7-23
> Bus Speed : 200
> CPU/NB : 2200
> HT Link : 2600
> VID : 1.313
> CPU Offset Voltage : 0.075000
> CPU/NB Offset Voltage : Auto
> CPU LLC : Ultra High
> CPU/NB LLC : Regular
> Current Memory Freq : 1866 MHz
> Memory Timings : 9-10-9-28-37 2T
> DRAM Voltage : 1.50
> Cooling Solution : Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO w/ two Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM push/pull
> Case Cooling : 4 x 120mm Cougar CF-V12HPB and 1 x Antec 140mm 3 speed
> 
> pics or it didn't happen...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Airflow and cooling matters, but binning also matters, its a lottery not only for overclocking but temps as well.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> 95w or 125w its irrelevant, pretty much all FX83XX chips are pretty much the same, the only way they are differentiated, is the binning, meaning the lower you go the most quality tests the chip failed, if you downclock an FX8350/70 and use the same voltages as the ones on the FX8300 you basically have a 95W chip, they are all basically spawned from the same silicon formula (even the FX9XXX has the same routes, but that one does have different conductors that are supposed to reduce TDP by 10% at those frequencies). In other words just like with overclocking its luck with temps as well, for instance, just 4 days ago someone posted that got to 4.6 Ghz using a CM 212+ on a fx8370:http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/66020#
> Airflow and cooling matters, but binning also matters, its a lottery not only for overclocking but temps as well.


I'm not saying the architecture is any different between the models or that binning is not important. Rather, I am referencing qualities of the binning between models. 8300's and 8320e's *tend* to be low leaking chips capable of reaching relatively low temps relative to voltage. Other models *tend* to be higher leaking chips that reach relatively high temps to voltage. Also, the low leaking chips tend not to be high clocking chips.

I can push 1.55vc on my 8320e and remain in the 60'sC on my cores and socket because I have a low leaking chip, but 4.78 is my max clock at that voltage IIRC. I doubt my chip would hit 5ghz with higher end cooling/MOBO etc. A higher leaking chip might hit 4.78 (and beyond) at 1.4xx voltage, but at higher temperatures.


----------



## strike105x

U have a fx8300
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> I'm not saying the architecture is any different between the models or that binning is not important. Rather, I am referencing qualities of the binning between models. 8300's and 8320e's *tend* to be low leaking chips capable of reaching relatively low temps relative to voltage. Other models *tend* to be higher leaking chips that reach relatively high temps to voltage. Also, the low leaking chips tend not to be high clocking chips.
> 
> I can push 1.55vc on my 8320e and remain in the 60'sC on my cores and socket because I have a low leaking chip, but 4.78 is my max clock at that voltage IIRC. I doubt my chip would hit 5ghz with higher end cooling/MOBO etc. A higher leaking chip might hit 4.78 (and beyond) at 1.4xx voltage, but at higher temperatures.


Yup, its true, its about CPU leakage, sorry i messed up saying temps, since the temps are a results from that, that said, CPU leakage is part of the lottery though to be honest i've seen it more on the lower end of the spectrum especially the FX8300 cpu's, like mine, mine's a volcano, despite only needing 1.418v for 4.7ghz. The 8320*e* does tend to be binned better as far as cpu leakage is concerned, but i wouldn't say the same about the FX8320 and especially FX8300.


----------



## miklkit

@undervolter I didn't mean to say that the older games are ugly. I play games going back to 1998.

I was trying to say that this bigger monitor really makes a difference in ALL my games and that you might consider upping your graphics hardware. TW3 didn't look that good on my 24" 1080P monitor.

Yes it is a matter of case air flow, cooling, and the silicon lottery. My early 8350 hit 4.5 ghz on a single tower cooler and 4.8 on a twin tower cooler. Then I got this 8370 and it went right up to 5 with everything else being the same. The 8350 runs cooler at higher voltages and lower clocks.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @undervolter I didn't mean to say that the older games are ugly. I play games going back to 1998.
> 
> I was trying to say that this bigger monitor really makes a difference in ALL my games and that you might consider upping your graphics hardware. TW3 didn't look that good on my 24" 1080P monitor.
> 
> .


Well older games are uglier, but they must be judged for their time, that's all. Also, because they couldn't wow with graphics, they were taking more care of the gameplay. Modern games may look better in bigger monitors that are higher resolution, because modern games support higher resolutions, so no quality is lost and you need less antialiasing. However, most if not all of my games, don't go above 1080p. I have 4:3 games that can't even run on widescreen and i have an old 4:3 monitor with Athlon 640 and another GTX750Ti so that i can play them sometimes. Also, for example, if i were to use Skyrim on higher res, all my textures would look worse, because they are optimized for 1080p. I also tried and i can't even stand 24 inch monitor, let alone 27. I feel like it's too much for my field of view and my eyes and head start moving around.

Plus, all low res videos, especially DVDs look crappier, the higher you go up in resolution, because they are upscaled more and more. If you look a DVD in a standard definition monitor it looks much better than on 1080p, because it gets upscaled. All artifacts, blocking, becomes way more visible and annoying. Same thing happened with wallpapers i had that were SD. when i moved to 1080p, they were horrible from the stretching. Many things work best within their own generation. I have no doubt witcher 3 looks better at 1440p. Why shouldn't... On the other hand, my Amstrad Emulator, will only look worse... Silent Hunter III, already can't go above 1024x768. When you play it at 1080p, it gets stretched and blurry. They made a sort of hack...Works half the time. With many mods the game will just crash... I have to run it at 4:3 monitor at the end too... Nah, i am fine. In the next 12 months i will change GPU. Either 1050Ti or if AMD comes out with something better without extra cable, i may go AMD.


----------



## strike105x

Personally i have a 21" monitor and i'm more then fine with both its size and how games look on it, never felt the need to upgrade from it, then again this is from someone who was happy to game for years (and until two years ago) on a 1280X1024 19" monitor, the only reason for upgrading was because i wanted the benefits of an IPS screen and the 16:9 format.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Personally i have a 21" monitor and i'm more then fine with both its size and how games look on it, never felt the need to upgrade from it, then again this is from someone who was happy to game for years (and until two years ago) on a 1280X1024 19" monitor, the only reason for upgrading was because i wanted the benefits of an IPS screen and the 16:9 format.


Smaller monitors have their cons and also their pros. The image appears denser easier. Go to youtube and pick any SD video and watch it at 360p on the standard youtube window, Then maximize the window, while keeping the 360p. The picture will become blurry and you will start noticing ugly lines like aliasing, that you couldn't notice before. This happens when upscale something...

Myself, i couldn't even be able to play Skyrim, if it wasn't for a mod that blocks the camera from wobbling when you walk/run. Otherwise i get motion sickness. I tried to play Morrowind and Thief in the past, i couldn't last 5 minutes before i wanted to throw up. Even in Skyrim, if stop playing it for like 7 days and i go back to it, at first i get nausea. The bigger the screen, the easier to get this. I have this with everything 1st person. It's a brain reaction that doesn't believe that what you see is real and doesn't correspond to your real movement.

For me the bigger monitor is better for the larger desktop area and that it can make an HD film look bigger, so that you can look more details. But a standard definition (like DVD) film looks like utter crap...


----------



## Alastair

Looking at parts for my future dated Ryzen rig. I hope GHOST doesn't BSOD cause im cheating on 'er. Decided I wanted a Phanteks Enthoo. Saw the elite and was like







Saw the price!














R12700 Suid-Afrikan randjies net vir jou!


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> The caves and any dungeons aren't a pain at all. 60fps all the time. It's the exteriors usually in cities that make the fps dive in certain points. Do you use Enboost? It helps a lot with memory management. Same with the memory allocation patch. About the enviroment, it's a matter of taste i guess. I don't like the original one. For interiors i use Noble Skyrim mod, overwritten with other mods and the exterior is again mostly Noble Skyrim plus some others. I avoid Flora Overhaul like the plague, because it's an FPS killer though. I only mod a grass texture and tree trunks. Oh and the plants that have ingredients. In other gameplays i prefer "Sexy Skyrim" for architecture, because it has more cheerful colours. But Noble Skyrim is very good for stability and many people like it. I use Purity for weather and water modding. It uses the vanilla game weather engine, so there is no performance loss and no stability danger. I 've played Shogun 1 much more than Shogun 2. But i like them both. I don't like the rest of Total War series.


no i never used mods, just vanilla skyrim.

about upgrading your gpu, there ARE rx480s with a single 6pin (the one i have under the ocyt rig is exactly that) and it actually overclocked really well. (but don't expect it to be able to as you'll be overdrawing powerwise from both the pci e and the 6pin if you over volt, although i still managed to OC with a substantial undervolt, won the silicon lottery on that one







)
the best thing i noticed about the rx480 is VSR (virtual super resolution) it makes any game (especially the older ones which can render at 4k without dipping below 60fps) look farrr better when AA just isn't enough. on just a 1080p monitor downscaling from rendering at such a high resolution works incredibly well (think of what the dolphin emulator is capable of when compared to the normal wii only that it's capable of doing this for every game you play)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> no i never used mods, just vanilla skyrim.
> 
> about upgrading your gpu, there ARE rx480s with a single 6pin (the one i have under the ocyt rig is exactly that) and it actually overclocked really well. (but don't expect it to be able to as you'll be overdrawing powerwise from both the pci e and the 6pin if you over volt, although i still managed to OC with a substantial undervolt, won the silicon lottery on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> the best thing i noticed about the rx480 is VSR (virtual super resolution) it makes any game (especially the older ones which can render at 4k without dipping below 60fps) look farrr better when AA just isn't enough. on just a 1080p monitor downscaling from rendering at such a high resolution works incredibly well (think of what the dolphin emulator is capable of when compared to the normal wii only that it's capable of doing this for every game you play)


You may want to try to at least run Enboost without the graphics, like i do. See here for configuration:

http://wiki.step-project.com/ENBoost

You can continue to play without mods, but Enboost helps a lot with memory and texture management. About the cables, you misunderstood me. I don't want GPU with any cable, because they all mean high TDP. Initially, for Skyrim i had bought 260X, which is 120W. Leaving aside the fact that the stock fan rattled after 1 month and i replaced it with Arctic GPU cooler, the problem is that it was like having a 2nd CPU next to the already hot CPU. In summer, this was creating lot of heat, i had to increase RPM of all fans to try to cool things down. Which makes for a noisy PC, which then gets into my nerves. That's why i am thinking of the 1050Ti, because i read it's 72W. It's a bit hotter than the 750Ti, but, well, 12W aren't too many. I will probably manage to stay with my fans unchanged. I 've see the VSR on the driver options of the 260X, but i never tried it...


----------



## ocyt

ahhh gotcha







the rumours i've read all point towards the rx 500 line having major power savings (although it's only supposed to be a 14nm refresh)

personally 120mm at ~1k rpm makes less noise than my HDD and does a great job of keeping things cool (i'm probably going to get hate for saying that lol)
if you put one on the side vent (EXHAUST is best because it doesn't throw a buttload of dust into the case while giving enough airflow around the gpu to keep it cool & prevents leakage to other components, but it can be the noisiest fan in your case without the right support as the side panel isn't very vibration resistant)

just something i've noticed from switching around 3 fans through 7 different case vents. intake on the side vent will give a degree or two better than exhaust on the gpu sensors, it just isn't worth it unless you have no dust in your house and you absolutely need that extra couple degrees cooler. personally wasn't able to get past 2000mhz memory without that side fan







, it also helps with psu leaking heat into the case as some (mine) have vents on the front inside the case dumping heat into the case rather than all out the back vents out of the case

edit:
going through some of your imagines this mod looks incredible.
what is it?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> ahhh gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rumours i've read all point towards the rx 500 line having major power savings (although it's only supposed to be a 14nm refresh)
> 
> personally 120mm at ~1k rpm makes less noise than my HDD and does a great job of keeping things co
> going through some of your imagines this mod looks incredible.ol (i'm probably going to get hate for saying that lol)
> if you put one on the side vent (EXHAUST is best because it doesn't throw a buttload of dust into the case while giving enough airflow around the gpu to keep it cool & prevents leakage to other components, but it can be the noisiest fan in your case without the right support as the side panel isn't very vibration resistant)
> 
> just something i've noticed from switching around 3 fans through 7 different case vents. intake on the side vent will give a degree or two better than exhaust on the gpu sensors, it just isn't worth it unless you have no dust in your house and you absolutely need that extra couple degrees cooler. personally wasn't able to get past 2000mhz memory without that side fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it also helps with psu leaking heat into the case as some (mine) have vents on the front inside the case dumping heat into the case rather than all out the back vents out of the case
> 
> edit:
> what is it?


Yeah, i run 1000 rpm fans too, but when i had the 260X playing, i had to put all fans to 1400 and the side fan to 1600 rpm... Every case and cooler behaves differently. The side fan, in my case, is always very important for overall temperatures. I always buy cases with side fans for that.

That, is Whiterun from "Sexy Skyrim" series, i was talking about earlier. It's 1K texture, like Bethesda's HR DLC (so, lighter than Noble Skyrim which is 2K). For Whiterun, you can choose between 3 different roof colours (blue, yellow, red). It covers only city architecture:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/7059/?

There are several mods from the same author, which i call them "Sexy Skyrim". The mods are: Sexy Whiterun, Sexy Windhelm, Sexy Riften, Sexy Solitude, Sexy Boats, Sexy College of Winterhold, Sexy Villages And Towns. If you google them, you find them all.

You can either throw the textures to overwrite your own (but there's no turning back unless you back up your current textures) or you can use Mod Organizer:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1334/?

Mod Organizer doesn't overwrite the original game files. It puts the mods in its own directory and every time you start the game through Mod Organizer, it applies the mods on the fly over the vanilla ones, but doesn't overwrite the vanilla ones. This way you can try textures or mods without destroying your original directory. You just check or uncheck mods. Important though, some mods don't have proper directory structure. Many mods need manual installation and you need to set the data directory yourself. For example, upper left icon in mod manager says "install a new mod from an archive". With this button you pretty much can install every mod. BUT, if you select the zipped file of Sexy Whiterun for example and click "manual", you get this:



If you click OK, the mod won't install properly. Instead, you need to right click on "data" and select "set data directory". In other words, you tell the Mod Manager, where the "Data" folder is. Then you get "green light" and you can click OK.



Same way goes for any mod. Always check with "manual" to see if data directory is set correctly and if not, do it yourself and get the "looks good" message. I spent about 1 month before finding this out, wondering why some mods would work and some would not.


----------



## ocyt

+rep
going to save this in my skyrim backup

i have something very similar for my mass effect mods (textmod i believe it's called)


----------



## Coba

Quote:


> *someone* posted that got to 4.6 Ghz using a CM 212+ on a fx8370:


someone? so... why did you just quote me? because, wow! you guys sure do know how to make a person feel welcome around here.

I've got some quotes of my own for examples...
Quote:


> That's an unusual air flow setup you have&#8230;


says who, you? did you even read the hardware secrets link that I posted? is because I am using a 212?
Quote:


> I'm sure there are some hot spots in there.


You're sure about those hot spots in there huh? so, that's why my motherboard, HDD's, and GTX 970 all sit at 30* idle. oh yeah, 4.6 Ghz at 72* socket and 54* core using a CM 212... it's the hot spots in there. I can tell by your case modifications that hot spots keep you up at night.
Quote:


> ...air behaves like a liquid. It has mass and inertia...


Bill Nye the Science Guy here says that air behaves like a liquid and it has some intimidating scientific sounding words too... except, it's just that, for some reason I can't breath water or drink air at all. Do solids behave like gases that behave like liquids too?
Quote:


> Your setup has the air going in all kinds of different directions


what is so hard to understand? the air comes in from the bottom of the case and goes out of the top of the case, It's pretty simple stuff.

heat rises... but, of course you knew that already Bill, with your vast knowledge of hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications.
Quote:


> Again, air works like a liquid ...


Bill Nye, are you reasserting your authoritativeness here because you have a BS in hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications?

and then there's this guy...
Quote:


> Evo users aren't typically going to be running a lot of high end parts or have the overclocking know-how of someone using a higher end cooler.


Obviously, another expert on the subject of blowing hard.

thanks for the warm welcome fellas... by a show of hands who are the paid SHILLS and who are just the FANBOYS???

forget it...

pretty much done with this thread.


----------



## X-Alt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> someone? so... why did you just quote me? because, wow! you guys sure do know how to make a person feel welcome around here.
> 
> I've got some quotes of my own for examples...
> says who, you? did you even read the hardware secrets link that I posted? is because I am using a 212?
> You're sure about those hot spots in there huh? so, that's why my motherboard, HDD's, and GTX 970 all sit at 30* idle. oh yeah, 4.6 Ghz at 72* socket and 54* core using a CM 212... it's the hot spots in there. I can tell by your case modifications that hot spots keep you up at night.
> Bill Nye the Science Guy here says that air behaves like a liquid and it has some intimidating scientific sounding words too... except, it's just that, for some reason I can't breath water or drink air at all. Do solids behave like gases that behave like liquids too?
> what is so hard to understand? the air comes in from the bottom of the case and goes out of the top of the case, It's pretty simple stuff.
> 
> heat rises... but, of course you knew that already Bill, with your vast knowledge of hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications.
> Bill Nye, are you reasserting your authoritativeness here because you have a BS in hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications?
> 
> and then there's this guy...
> Obviously, another expert on the subject of blowing hard.
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome fellas... by a show of hands who are the paid SHILLS and who are just the FANBOYS???
> 
> forget it...
> 
> pretty much done with this thread.


Don't feed them.

If it's stable and cool, be happy.


----------



## ocyt

dude you're taking things way too offensively for no reason. completely out of context

everyone has hotspots in their system unless you managed to have constant airflow magically blowing over every component. take a breath and come back when you're not so hostile. they're just trying to help you
Quote:


> Obviously, another expert on the subject of blowing hard.


lmao that's some comedic gold mate, why don't you put this anger towards being a comedian or something rather than random flaming?

though he does have a valid point, unless you get a 212 for dirt cheap there are better alternatives as it's fundamentally flawed as a heatsink (the pipes are separated on the base which has massive gaps and ruins thermal conductivity).
if you already knew a lot about heat dissipation you'd know why the 212 just can't keep up with higher clocked fx's unless you get some golden chip that doesn't suck a lot of volts

heat rises normaly yes, but the moment you add a fan into the mix the natural flow of heat pushing air towards the top is completely negated and instead follows the flow pressure (hey just like water!) which the fan is pushing it.
oh and yes you can inhale water (never heard of drowning? lmao...) you'll just die as your body can't filter the oxygen out of it

tl;dr accept the advice that you need better cooling to sustain high clocks or suffer throttling issues/having to buy a new mobo once you clock it too high and the socket fries.

oddly enough i had the opposite issue as a noob here, people misunderstood what i was saying, while you seem to misinterpret what others are saying. go figure


----------



## miklkit

Can't breathe water? People have been doing it for decades. Watch the movie "The abyss".


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> someone? so... why did you just quote me? because, wow! you guys sure do know how to make a person feel welcome around here..


Lol chill, pay attention to the conversation before getting offended. Because there was nothing offensive in the first place. All i did was gave you as an example of good temps on a Cooler Master 212 cooler at a 4,6ghz overclock with your fx in a debate i had with gordesky1 on cpu leakage. Miklkit certainly didn't meant any harm either, and was just referring to airflow in general... And how it works ...


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *someone* posted that got to 4.6 Ghz using a CM 212+ on a fx8370:
> 
> 
> 
> someone? so... why did you just quote me? because, wow! you guys sure do know how to make a person feel welcome around here.
> 
> I've got some quotes of my own for examples...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an unusual air flow setup you have&#8230;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says who, you? did you even read the hardware secrets link that I posted? is because I am using a 212?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some hot spots in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sure about those hot spots in there huh? so, that's why my motherboard, HDD's, and GTX 970 all sit at 30* idle. oh yeah, 4.6 Ghz at 72* socket and 54* core using a CM 212... it's the hot spots in there. I can tell by your case modifications that hot spots keep you up at night.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...air behaves like a liquid. It has mass and inertia...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Nye the Science Guy here says that air behaves like a liquid and it has some intimidating scientific sounding words too... except, it's just that, for some reason I can't breath water or drink air at all. Do solids behave like gases that behave like liquids too?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Your setup has the air going in all kinds of different directions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is so hard to understand? the air comes in from the bottom of the case and goes out of the top of the case, It's pretty simple stuff.
> 
> heat rises... but, of course you knew that already Bill, with your vast knowledge of hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, air works like a liquid ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Nye, are you reasserting your authoritativeness here because you have a BS in hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications?
> 
> and then there's this guy...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Evo users aren't typically going to be running a lot of high end parts or have the overclocking know-how of someone using a higher end cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously, another expert on the subject of blowing hard.
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome fellas... by a show of hands who are the paid SHILLS and who are just the FANBOYS???
> 
> forget it...
> 
> pretty much done with this thread.
Click to expand...

I always miss all the fun









I've never used an air cooler on any FX chip. Would it matter if I where to tell you that most of that overclock could have been done on an opteron heat pipe cooler? Think my testing (not used as in daily) I was hitting 4.6ghz......

And when I read people say "high end cooler" and "air cooler" or "Hyped up 212" in the same sentence I actually laugh.

It doesn't matter how you really design your case with air flow. Let some one help and tell you end result that evening was vastly dependent on your ambient temps. This also applies to liquid coolers as the ambient temp is the end dissipation process. However if your in a small room without adequate ventilation, you would actually have ineffective cooling while heating your ambient temps.

Air is similar to water. Yes. But NO. Not really. You'd rather use water to cool a metal than you would with air blowing on it.

Not satisfied with your FX processor at only 4.6ghz, why not go for 4.8 - 5.0ghz with a simple AIO cooler?

Welcome to the forums by the way. Some facts you may have discussions with other individuals can become null if you seek a better cooling solution. Why would we ever need to argue about supposed "high end air coolers and case flow or dynamics of air vs liquid" and still come to the conclusion that cooling an FX chip for overclocking...... The better the cooling solution, the better the overclock. ask my LN2 jug. It only speaks truth


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> I've never used an air cooler on any FX chip. Would it matter if I where to tell you that most of that overclock could have been done on an opteron heat pipe cooler? Think my testing (not used as in daily) I was hitting 4.6ghz......
> 
> And when I read people say "high end cooler" and "air cooler" or "Hyped up 212" in the same sentence I actually laugh.
> 
> It doesn't matter how you really design your case with air flow. Let some one help and tell you end result that evening was vastly dependent on your ambient temps. This also applies to liquid coolers as the ambient temp is the end dissipation process. However if your in a small room without adequate ventilation, you would actually have ineffective cooling while heating your ambient temps.
> 
> Air is similar to water. Yes. But NO. Not really. You'd rather use water to cool a metal than you would with air blowing on it.
> 
> Not satisfied with your FX processor at only 4.6ghz, why not go for 4.8 - 5.0ghz with a simple AIO cooler?
> 
> Welcome to the forums by the way. Some facts you may have discussions with other individuals can become null if you seek a better cooling solution. Why would we ever need to argue about supposed "high end air coolers and case flow or dynamics of air vs liquid" and still come to the conclusion that cooling an FX chip for overclocking...... The better the cooling solution, the better the overclock. ask my LN2 jug. It only speaks truth


I guess i was hallucinating when at 4.6 Ghz my cpu with a hyper 212+ cooler ended up over 85C while my Noctua NH-D15 kept it at a max of 62c, thank you i see the light now.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> I've never used an air cooler on any FX chip. Would it matter if I where to tell you that most of that overclock could have been done on an opteron heat pipe cooler? Think my testing (not used as in daily) I was hitting 4.6ghz......
> 
> And when I read people say "high end cooler" and "air cooler" or "Hyped up 212" in the same sentence I actually laugh.
> 
> It doesn't matter how you really design your case with air flow. Let some one help and tell you end result that evening was vastly dependent on your ambient temps. This also applies to liquid coolers as the ambient temp is the end dissipation process. However if your in a small room without adequate ventilation, you would actually have ineffective cooling while heating your ambient temps.
> 
> Air is similar to water. Yes. But NO. Not really. You'd rather use water to cool a metal than you would with air blowing on it.
> 
> Not satisfied with your FX processor at only 4.6ghz, why not go for 4.8 - 5.0ghz with a simple AIO cooler?
> 
> Welcome to the forums by the way. Some facts you may have discussions with other individuals can become null if you seek a better cooling solution. Why would we ever need to argue about supposed "high end air coolers and case flow or dynamics of air vs liquid" and still come to the conclusion that cooling an FX chip for overclocking...... The better the cooling solution, the better the overclock. ask my LN2 jug. It only speaks truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i was hallucinating when at 4.6 Ghz my cpu with a hyper 212+ cooler ended up over 85C while my Noctua NH-D15 kept it at a max of 62c, thank you i see the light now.
Click to expand...

That in particular is one of the main reasons why on my cooling guidelines the 212 or other single tower entry coolers only have average figures of 4.3 with max of 4.5.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That in particular is one of the main reasons why on my cooling guidelines the 212 or other single tower entry coolers only have average figures of 4.3 with max of 4.5.


Actually compared to me your lenient, i only advise it for up to 4.2-4.4







, sure there are exceptions, but there's no way i can guarantee it for more.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> someone? so... why did you just quote me? because, wow! you guys sure do know how to make a person feel welcome around here.
> 
> I've got some quotes of my own for examples...
> says who, you? did you even read the hardware secrets link that I posted? is because I am using a 212?
> You're sure about those hot spots in there huh? so, that's why my motherboard, HDD's, and GTX 970 all sit at 30* idle. oh yeah, 4.6 Ghz at 72* socket and 54* core using a CM 212... it's the hot spots in there. I can tell by your case modifications that hot spots keep you up at night.
> Bill Nye the Science Guy here says that air behaves like a liquid and it has some intimidating scientific sounding words too... except, it's just that, for some reason I can't breath water or drink air at all. Do solids behave like gases that behave like liquids too?
> what is so hard to understand? the air comes in from the bottom of the case and goes out of the top of the case, It's pretty simple stuff.
> 
> heat rises... but, of course you knew that already Bill, with your vast knowledge of hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications.
> Bill Nye, are you reasserting your authoritativeness here because you have a BS in hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications?
> 
> and then there's this guy...
> Obviously, another expert on the subject of blowing hard.
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome fellas... by a show of hands who are the paid SHILLS and who are just the FANBOYS???
> 
> forget it...
> 
> pretty much done with this thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That in particular is one of the main reasons why on my cooling guidelines the 212 or other single tower entry coolers only have average figures of 4.3 with max of 4.5.


Although you said I am, "Obviously, another expert on the subject of blowing hard," welcome to the forum. This is the funniest post that I have seen in this forum for a long time. I'm not sure if you're just going for laughs or if you're actually so offended. It's hard to tell from plain text. We're really pretty nice around here, but don't expect people to be nice to you if you come in as a new user with a chip on their shoulder.

In case you didn't read my posts all the way or only read the hateful messages you I think were intent on understanding, I am a fan of the Evo. I have one. It clocked about as well as my bigger more expensive cooler. It was a really good value. Plenty of people have snobby attitudes about them, especially in this forum. That's why a few people like me will make the case for running the Evo on an 8 core FX at 4.6ghz. Forgive me if I have insulted your rig or intelligence. Seriously, your wit is a sign of intelligence, but your ornery attitude may be a sign you may not be here to learn anything or contribute to the knowledge here. I should also mention, your EVO surrounded by high end parts like your AMD FX processor needs and M5A99FX mobo need to be bowed down to and touted as the bleeding edge of home desktop technology.

@Undervolter I think you're being a little picky about GPU's. Just because a GPU has a 6 pin cable doesn't make it a power hog. There are plenty of models with <150w TDP with low heat output. Also, you are well aware you can attempt to undervolt or modify a card to have passive cooling only. The current hardware lines from AMD and Nvidia both brought about serious power savings and increases in performance. If upcoming models don't work out for you I think you may want to consider an integrated graphics CPU. IIRC some of them are in line with an RX460 in terms of performance.


----------



## strike105x

I think the Hyper 212+ is a fantastic cooler, a great bang for the buck, i love mine, been great to me for years, but its not without its limits... Due to the CPU leakage variations of FX 8 core chips it can't be recommended as a general guideline for overclocks higher then 4.4 Ghz imho, but that doesn't mean that there aren't FX chips which would work with it nicely at 4.6Ghz, there's already been quite a few people here who have had no problems running with the CM at those clocks, but that doesn't apply to the whole majority, the same way as even though a lucky few can run their FX's at 5Ghz not all of us can.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MNMadman*
> 
> That's the number of WHEA (Windows Hardware) errors that your system has generated. You want that number to stay at zero.


I don't know how much more voltage should I give for keeping it zero Could someone please tell me if should i care about this part of HWinfo (WHEA)???


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I don't know how much more voltage should I give for keeping it zero Could someone please tell me if should i care about this part of HWinfo (WHEA)???


Your vrm temps are too high. If anything, you need less voltage than you have already because you are risking damaging your riv.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Your vrm temps are too high. If anything, you need less voltage than you have already because you are risking damaging your riv.


Do you know the limit of vrms? This is the max voltage i can give for overclocking. It's too high i know. But still isn't enough for 4.7ghz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Your vrm temps are too high. If anything, you need less voltage than you have already because you are risking damaging your riv.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the limit of vrms? This is the max voltage i can give for overclocking. It's too high i know. But still isn't enough for 4.7ghz
Click to expand...

Depending on the quality of your VRM's. I see you have a UD3. I would probably say 125C is their limit. I stand to be corrected however as I know the UD3 doesn't have the best VRM in the business. Do you have any sort of additional VRM cooling? Fans on the VRM heatsink or backside of the motherboard socket or anything like that?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I don't know how much more voltage should I give for keeping it zero Could someone please tell me if should i care about this part of HWinfo (WHEA)???


It means that you are unstable at some point or there is some corruption in your OS.

Try running sfc /scannow in command prompt with administrator rights and let it finish.

Also go to Windows event viewer/windows logs/system and post an screenshot of the errors you see.

Your temps are also waay too high for that clock to be honest. What cooler are you running and do you run additional cooling on your vrm's?

77 c is a high temp for the CPU to run at for long periods of time.


----------



## miklkit

Your overall temperatures are way too high. Both the VRMs and the CPU are too hot. That is why you are getting the WHEA errors. Mine starts spitting out whea errors when it goes over 68C.

Back off the OC and work on cooling it. Then try again. Don't burn it up beating your head against the wall.

Yes air does have mass and does have inertia which makes it behave like a liquid. Let it flow in, flow through, and flow out as efficiently as possible. Making it take sharp turns creates dead air zones and hot spots.

It still does the strangest things. I installed a very powerful case fan blowing straight back at the cpu cooler expecting cooler temps. Instead temps went up! It turned out that a vortex was being created behind the optical drive which was pulling hot air from the gpu up into the intake stream for the cpu making it run hotter. Re-arranging the fans fixed that.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Depending on the quality of your VRM's. I see you have a UD3. I would probably say 125C is their limit. I stand to be corrected however as I know the UD3 doesn't have the best VRM in the business. Do you have any sort of additional VRM cooling? Fans on the VRM heatsink or backside of the motherboard socket or anything like that?


I don't have any kind of heatsink for my vrms.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It means that you are unstable at some point or there is some corruption in your OS.
> 
> Try running sfc /scannow in command prompt with administrator rights and let it finish.
> 
> Also go to Windows event viewer/windows logs/system and post an screenshot of the errors you see.
> 
> Your temps are also waay too high for that clock to be honest. What cooler are you running and do you run additional cooling on your vrm's?
> 
> 77 c is a high temp for the CPU to run at for long periods of time.


I have corsair h100i v2.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Depending on the quality of your VRM's. I see you have a UD3. I would probably say 125C is their limit. I stand to be corrected however as I know the UD3 doesn't have the best VRM in the business. Do you have any sort of additional VRM cooling? Fans on the VRM heatsink or backside of the motherboard socket or anything like that?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any kind of heatsink for my vrms.
Click to expand...

Yes you do unless you removed it;


And fix that, put a small fan on the sink if you can.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes you do unless you removed it;
> 
> 
> And fix that, put a small fan on the sink if you can.


Sorry







this i ve ofcourse. I meant extra fan.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes you do unless you removed it;
> 
> 
> And fix that, put a small fan on the sink if you can.


omg Kyad's back....look everyone its kyad


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes you do unless you removed it;
> 
> 
> And fix that, put a small fan on the sink if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> omg Kyad's back....look everyone its kyad
Click to expand...









Who is this guy and why's he attacking me?

(Also yea for a little while now, sup?)


----------



## ocyt

"thread starter" probably has something to do with it


----------



## ocyt

hmm 4.3ghz with 2 cores disabled, or 3.7ghz with all 8.. both with the same volts. i tested 4 cores but they only went to 4.4

guess i could set some AOD profiles so i don't have to reboot into bios to change it depending on what i'm doing? or are aod profiles just not worth the effort to try and set up

also can't seem to get turbo to work, anytime i enable it boosts EVERY core to the max rather than just 2-6 >: /


----------



## mixsetup

Well with the VRM sitting on 71c while just browsing I decided to run a few tests. I tried testing with a fan behind the motherboard like some people here have said to do. First I tried some cheap generic brand and it dropped a few degrees c.
Then I tried one of these EK Furious Vardar Fan F5 120mm 3000RPM as I have not put them on my radiator yet and crap it dropped down to 51c and was still going down.

I know what I need to do now is a case mod cut a hole in it for a fan or buy another case with room to fit one. Buy a slim case fan the best I can get and mount it on the back behind the motherboard and I'll be set wow 20c drop in a few minutes.


----------



## gapottberg

Pretty fn amazing what a proper socket fan can do. I am still amazed in 2017 how more case makers havnt caught on to this fact and given us back panels that accomodate such things.


----------



## ocyt

wouldn't it be sweet if there was holes in the mobo to allow pipes to connect to a waterblock on the back of the socket as well as the front. (instead of a backplate holding the cpu waterblock inplace it's another waterblock)
and the same thing with the vrms


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixsetup*
> 
> Well with the VRM sitting on 71c while just browsing I decided to run a few tests. I tried testing with a fan behind the motherboard like some people here have said to do. First I tried some cheap generic brand and it dropped a few degrees c.
> Then I tried one of these EK Furious Vardar Fan F5 120mm 3000RPM as I have not put them on my radiator yet and crap it dropped down to 51c and was still going down.
> 
> I know what I need to do now is a case mod cut a hole in it for a fan or buy another case with room to fit one. Buy a slim case fan the best I can get and mount it on the back behind the motherboard and I'll be set wow 20c drop in a few minutes.


Be warn that under extensive usage, especially synthetic type of loads that temp difference will be closed down a lot, i was also just as happy when i saw such a huge difference with a fan at the back (i modded my case, drilled the back panel and made a mount for the fan), but once the pc was put under extensive load for about ~20 minutes temps where pretty high again amounting only to a 5c bonus, it helps a lot more if you mount rads on them and cool that with a fan like Alastair did, but its not without risks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> wouldn't it be sweet if there was holes in the mobo to allow pipes to connect to a waterblock on the back of the socket as well as the front. (instead of a backplate holding the cpu waterblock inplace it's another waterblock)
> and the same thing with the vrms


That would be awesome, i think it can be modded though (i mean adding a block in the back), by building your own since there are a lot of water block options on ebay.


----------



## ocyt

arghh why wont turbo mode work without having to manually put it in AOD
the only info i can find is people saying to disable it -.-

but it is a usefull feature i'd love to use considering MOST of my cores can go to 4.3, and it DOES work stably really well with turbo enable.
it's just a pain in the ass to run AOD and have to manually set turbo to on, esp when i have CPB alreadly enabled in the bios.
yet my multiplier doesn't boost to turbo speeds without AOD. adfhkshdfkjlshdf screw you amd >_>

EDIT: well got it to boost without AOD, but it requires a stupid amount of voltage, 1.46v! and it doesn't even overclock so it's stuck at 4.0turbo if i don't want to use AOD
still better than 3.7ghz i suppose.


----------



## Coba

Glad you guys could find the humor that I was trying to write in there. And, you're right, I may have developed a little chip when I felt insulted, forgive my misgivings.

can we talk about the whole air-water, mass-inertia thing... it's been driving me crazy... I would hope anyone with an 8th grade education would know that anything that is anything (matter) has mass and a fundamental property of anything that is anything is inertia.
Quote:


> "amount of resistance to change in velocity" (which is quantified by its mass)


you've heard that thingy that that one guy said one time... an object in motion will stay in motion or an object at rest will stay at rest, then he said something about force whatever and gravity and friction and then something else blah blah blah...

I would assume Mik, that when you told me, again, that air is similar to water, it was because I should keep in mind that as a whole, air's friction against itself can/will affect it's motion. iow, each little air molecule (matter) rubs against each other little air molecule (friction) to change their collective air velocity or it's ability to maintain it's velocity (inertia).

Thank you, I will then assume the answer is yes, solids do behave like gases that behave like liquids because from what my middle school science teacher said, in-between inappropriately touching my female classmates was... matter behaves like, I think, matter. The heavier the mass, the harder it is to get it to change it's velocity...

on a side note imho, thoughts can behave similarly as well. I can sit here thinking in one direction and it isn't until I encounter some friction that I change my cognition. As you fellas have proved when I went researching for a better cooling solution yesterday.

So, when you guys said that the 212 has a design flaw, I assumed you were talking about the way the copper heat pipes sit to the side of the radiator as opposed to the NH-D15 where they are centered inside the radiator. The flattened heat pipes thing is depressing because when I removed the heat sink from my graphics card a while back to replace the tim I noticed the same kind of flattened copper heat pipes are used there too. so, I guess my case is just filled with flaws... bummer. (insert _new_ chip on shoulder here)


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> So, when you guys said that the 212 has a design flaw, I assumed you were talking about the way the copper heat pipes sit to the side of the radiator as opposed to the NH-D15 where they are centered inside the radiator. The flattened heat pipes thing is depressing because when I removed the heat sink from my graphics card a while back to replace the tim I noticed the same kind of flattened copper heat pipes are used there too. so, I guess my case is just filled with flaws... bummer. (insert _new_ chip on shoulder here)


Imho, its not really a design flaw, but the NH-D15 when compared to the 212 is huge, it has, and uses a lot more space to dissipate heat when compared to the 212, and honestly the 212 is a fantastic cooler, for its size it does a fantastic job, i love both my NH-D15 and my 212 just the same







.


----------



## bigdayve

@onurbulbul

Hey there are a number of ways to get those VRM temps down on your mobo. If you can dissipate that heat more efficiently other temperatures may come down in your rig. If you search on our mobo page you will find many pics of modded vrm cooling, replacing thermal pads, etc. It doesn't have to be expensive either, but it does take some patience and time.

@gapottberg
I use a 140mm fan behind my socket. I can't remember how big of an improvement it was on my testing, but it was one of the more effective modifications I ever did. I would suggest trying it in push and pull configurations. In my experience, push was more effective.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> @onurbulbul
> 
> Hey there are a number of ways to get those VRM temps down on your mobo. If you can dissipate that heat more efficiently other temperatures may come down in your rig. If you search on our mobo page you will find many pics of modded vrm cooling, replacing thermal pads, etc. It doesn't have to be expensive either, but it does take some patience and time.
> How it looks more is the matter for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't put those fans to my vrms. I'll end my oc journey here.


----------



## strike105x

That's what i said to, then a couple of days/weeks later i was drilling holes in the side panel like a psychopath, the sweet whispers of temptation from the performance mistress are a quite hard to rezist...


----------



## gapottberg

Way ahead of you mate.


----------



## ocyt

here's the replacement for the 212+, the evo, which is more expensive, and was released as a response to the issue i brought up 
notice how all of the heatpipes are soldered together? no little gaps for air to be trapped

now look at the 212+ base



notice how the pipes are all spaced away from eachother? i actually have this particular cooler, don't get me wrong it's great and cheap and works great for what i need it for. (although my stock fan finally started dying on me about a month ago, 4 years and if i had to guess over 20k hours on time, not bad imo)
looking at the base in person i notice you can see massive spaces for air to be trapped between the thermal pads and the heat pipes. people complained about it and hence the former 212 evo was released in response. thermal paste will help of course, but not nearly enough to account for the fact that an all copper base smashes this type of base in cooling the chip evenly.

tl;dr it's only meant to dissipate 175w at best.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> someone? so... why did you just quote me? because, wow! you guys sure do know how to make a person feel welcome around here.
> 
> I've got some quotes of my own for examples...
> says who, you? did you even read the hardware secrets link that I posted? is because I am using a 212?
> You're sure about those hot spots in there huh? so, that's why my motherboard, HDD's, and GTX 970 all sit at 30* idle. oh yeah, 4.6 Ghz at 72* socket and 54* core using a CM 212... it's the hot spots in there. I can tell by your case modifications that hot spots keep you up at night.
> Bill Nye the Science Guy here says that air behaves like a liquid and it has some intimidating scientific sounding words too... except, it's just that, for some reason I can't breath water or drink air at all. Do solids behave like gases that behave like liquids too?
> what is so hard to understand? the air comes in from the bottom of the case and goes out of the top of the case, It's pretty simple stuff.
> 
> heat rises... but, of course you knew that already Bill, with your vast knowledge of hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications.
> Bill Nye, are you reasserting your authoritativeness here because you have a BS in hydro-aero-thermal-dynamics and case modifications?
> 
> and then there's this guy...
> Obviously, another expert on the subject of blowing hard.
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome fellas... by a show of hands who are the paid SHILLS and who are just the FANBOYS???
> 
> forget it...
> 
> pretty much done with this thread.


Wow, 15 posts and you have managed to alienate how many people?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> here's the replacement for the 212+, the evo, which is more expensive, and was released as a response to the issue i brought up
> notice how all of the heatpipes are soldered together? no little gaps for air to be trapped
> 
> now look at the 212+ base
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the pipes are all spaced away from eachother? i actually have this particular cooler, don't get me wrong it's great and cheap and works great for what i need it for. (although my stock fan finally started dying on me about a month ago, 4 years and if i had to guess over 20k hours on time, not bad imo)
> looking at the base in person i notice you can see massive spaces for air to be trapped between the thermal pads and the heat pipes. people complained about it and hence the former 212 evo was released in response. thermal paste will help of course, but not nearly enough to account for the fact that an all copper base smashes this type of base in cooling the chip evenly.
> 
> tl;dr it's only meant to dissipate 175w at best.


A Good idea is to tint it with Thermal compound


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> here's the replacement for the 212+, the evo, which is more expensive, and was released as a response to the issue i brought up
> notice how all of the heatpipes are soldered together? no little gaps for air to be trapped
> 
> now look at the 212+ base
> 
> 
> 
> notice how the pipes are all spaced away from eachother? i actually have this particular cooler, don't get me wrong it's great and cheap and works great for what i need it for. (although my stock fan finally started dying on me about a month ago, 4 years and if i had to guess over 20k hours on time, not bad imo)
> looking at the base in person i notice you can see massive spaces for air to be trapped between the thermal pads and the heat pipes. people complained about it and hence the former 212 evo was released in response. thermal paste will help of course, but not nearly enough to account for the fact that an all copper base smashes this type of base in cooling the chip evenly.
> 
> tl;dr it's only meant to dissipate 175w at best.


The truly horrifying part in the 212 plus is cleaning it up, especially if you use artic silver 5, my God the horror...


----------



## ocyt

wish i had taken a photo the last time i took it off, it truly is a gruesome sight to behold.
such a mess.


----------



## onurbulbul

4.0Ghz


3.7Ghz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> the air comes in from the bottom of the case and goes out of the top of the case, It's pretty simple stuff.
> 
> heat rises


first welcome. second i know i am late. busy with ryzen and life

please dont say this. ever again when talking pcs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> normally, a top fan is used for another exhaust... as I have said multiple times now in various threads hot air rises, I thought everyone knew this. Yes you can run WITHOUT the top fan, it will not really make a difference, basically ANY fan configuration will yield the SAME results. The ONLY time fan placement is crucial is if you have a small case, or a LOT of heat making pieces of hardware, like multiple GPUs etc
> 
> 
> 
> first hot air does not rise.
> 
> hot air becomes less dense then cold air and is displaced by the more dense gas.
> 
> this is important. why ? because ANY fan can overcome that force.
> 
> in ANY pc that is NOT 100% passive the statement of " hot air rises " should never be used.
> 
> like a house or any building. hot air does not rise, unless you have poor airflow ( which most do. ) if you are going to state i am wrong. think about a house, with a furnace in the attic. how does it heat the house if hot air only rises?
> 
> the correct statement is air ( any air ) goes where i want it to, via fans.
> 
> if anywhere in your case air actually has a chance to move due to density.... well you have crappy airflow.... and should fix that rather then use a myth ( when it comes to fans )
Click to expand...

to be blunt water does the same. gets less dense, is replaced by colder water so " it rises" but what happens if you introduce a spoon ? does the water on top stay warmer or does it mix ? the fan is the spoon in this analogy ...


----------



## Coba

Quote:


> If it's stable and cool, be happy.


Quote:


> lmao that's some comedic gold mate


Quote:


> Welcome to the forums by the way


Quote:


> This is the funniest post that I have seen in this forum for a long time


thanks for the welcome guys. it's cool to be here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first welcome. second i know i am late. busy with ryzen and life
> 
> please dont say this. ever again when talking pcs


Thanks ... Sorry, I will refrain. Sounds like it's a personal pet peeve of yours... Maybe I'll play around with my fans this weekend to find a sweeter spot.


----------



## mirzet1976

Guys what do you think that would be the best board B350 for the upcoming Ryzen 1500/1600/X , and that is durable as this Sabertooth I have? I know wrong thread.


----------



## SuperZan

Personally, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the top-shelf X370 boards from each of the vendors. I'd personally shy away from mid-level X370 or B350, just because I'm far less impressed with the components and phase designs of those boards. The exception buildwise would be the ASUS Prime Pro, but that board has had its own issues which make me wary. Hero, Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro, Titanium, GT7, or G5/K7 are all good options, in my opinion.


----------



## chris89

Would anyone have advice on or how to update AMD microcode for Opteron Support?

I am receiving CPU Unsupported on 1352 & 1389 on M2N68-LA.

Thanks

PhoenixTechnologiesLTD-5.59.zip 546k .zip file


----------



## Alastair

Zan what issues has the prime pro had?

In other news. There are some who may or may not belive it. I swapped my top two 200's out in favour of a 6 fan push/pull Jetflo set up on my 360rad. And thermals are actually a bit worse. By about 2C or so. I went back to check my room ambient temps to make sure that they weren't super high, but it was at the normal ~25 ambient.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Zan what issues has the prime pro had?


Mostly exacerbated versions of problems other boards have had, with a few unique wrinkles like shipping on a BIOS that wasn't technically compatible with Ryzen. Users are reporting loads of memory incompatibilities at a greater than average clip and several BIOS revisions presented additional glitches. It's a shame, because parts-wise it's the best midrange board, IMO, but it's had a troublesome start. I don't think it's presenting anything insurmountable but I've heard enough strikes against it to be wary of it.

A month from now that could be different, given the way the platform is evolving and maturing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Zan what issues has the prime pro had?
> 
> In other news. There are some who may or may not belive it. I swapped my top two 200's out in favour of a 6 fan push/pull Jetflo set up on my 360rad. And thermals are actually a bit worse. By about 2C or so. I went back to check my room ambient temps to make sure that they weren't super high, but it was at the normal ~25 ambient.


Sounds like your other case fans can't keep up? Did you test it with opening your case for extra air flow? I mean, in order to get the best performance you need ample of airflow pushing fresh air in your case in order for your radiator fans now being chocked.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Zan what issues has the prime pro had?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly exacerbated versions of problems other boards have had, with a few unique wrinkles like shipping on a BIOS that wasn't technically compatible with Ryzen. Users are reporting loads of memory incompatibilities at a greater than average clip and several BIOS revisions presented additional glitches. It's a shame, because parts-wise it's the best midrange board, IMO, but it's had a troublesome start. I don't think it's presenting anything insurmountable but I've heard enough strikes against it to be wary of it.
> 
> A month from now that could be different, given the way the platform is evolving and maturing.
Click to expand...

I recommended it to a friend and he bought it.







I hope he doesn't have too many issues.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Zan what issues has the prime pro had?
> 
> In other news. There are some who may or may not belive it. I swapped my top two 200's out in favour of a 6 fan push/pull Jetflo set up on my 360rad. And thermals are actually a bit worse. By about 2C or so. I went back to check my room ambient temps to make sure that they weren't super high, but it was at the normal ~25 ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your other case fans can't keep up? Did you test it with opening your case for extra air flow? I mean, in order to get the best performance you need ample of airflow pushing fresh air in your case in order for your radiator fans now being chocked.
Click to expand...

Im sure I have more than enough intake.


----------



## onurbulbul

So as you can see 4.2ghz with safe voltage...


----------



## hurricane28

I finally ditched Adobe After effects and Premiere Pro... what a nightmare to work with either one of them...

It takes forever and ever to render and the quality is rather poor to say the least.. Previews are less than useless and you have to be an engineer in order to understand those programs.. What a waste of time it is working in these programs i can tell you.

Changed to Sony Vegas does has its benefits but it also has slight problems with my MP4 clips unfortunately.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Im sure I have more than enough intake.


Than i don't know man, your 120 mm fans should outperform your 200 mm fans in every way.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Zan what issues has the prime pro had?
> 
> In other news. There are some who may or may not belive it. I swapped my top two 200's out in favour of a 6 fan push/pull Jetflo set up on my 360rad. And thermals are actually a bit worse. By about 2C or so. I went back to check my room ambient temps to make sure that they weren't super high, but it was at the normal ~25 ambient.


My take on it is that the push slightly outperforms the pull and since your radiator is filled with fans the air doesn't have any means of escape other than by being pulled, probably with those two 200 mm fans there where some dead spots where the hot air being pushed could still escape, thus better temps.


----------



## Alastair

Sigh I don't know if there is something wrong with my chip or motherboard. But my OC has fallen on its face. CPU L2 Cache errors all over the place. IBT can't even get more than 3 runs in. Gone as high as as my boards throttle point for VRM and socket temps and I can't seem to get 4.95 to work out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sigh I don't know if there is something wrong with my chip or motherboard. But my OC has fallen on its face. CPU L2 Cache errors all over the place. IBT can't even get more than 3 runs in. Gone as high as as my boards throttle point for VRM and socket temps and I can't seem to get 4.95 to work out.


Well, believe it or not but i have similar issues here...

I was stable at 4.9 GHz for over a week and everything was a tad faster than on 4.8 GHz but all of a sudden i couldn't boot and i couldn't figure out what happened. After rebooting i saw the "boot failure due to overclocking" backed off to 4.8 GHz again and it working like charm again...

Go figure.. I was stable in OCCT for over an hour, IBT AVX stable plus i was working in After effects and Sony Vegas for a couple of days without any issues...

I think its Microsoft playing tricks on us again because from what i remember it worked great before some update and after i get weird things going and overclocks are not stable anymore..


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Sigh I don't know if there is something wrong with my chip or motherboard. But my OC has fallen on its face. CPU L2 Cache errors all over the place. IBT can't even get more than 3 runs in. Gone as high as as my boards throttle point for VRM and socket temps and I can't seem to get 4.95 to work out.


Yeah, same happened to my 4.7 Ghz oc... btw it might need more voltage, at least from what tests i did, L2 Cache errors seem to happen for the following reasons:

-not enough voltage
-temps, but up to 65-70c it really shouldn't be an issue.
-degradation, i can't say for sure but i think its on the chip side, with a voltage of max 1.42v on my mobo and extra cooling added i really can't imagine.

I also found out at least from my tests that fx series of cpu's seem to have a sweet spot, for instance, for my FX4300 it was 4.6Ghz, its max oc, but for my FX8300 it was 4.4Ghz (even if i could take it higher). Dunno how well to describe the sweet spot, but when you find not only are the temps pretty great but there's a general smoothness in its response time and how the system runs. Temps are also a great way to find that sweet spot though, for instance if you have over 7-10C difference with a decent cooling solutions by adding an extra 100Mhz then you went over it, at least that's how it went with my tests.

Also interesting thing, i needed my FX8300 at 5 Ghz to have the same performance in single core as my my FX4300 at 4.6Ghz (and that's with slower ram).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, believe it or not but i have similar issues here...
> 
> I was stable at 4.9 GHz for over a week and everything was a tad faster than on 4.8 GHz but all of a sudden i couldn't boot and i couldn't figure out what happened. After rebooting i saw the "boot failure due to overclocking" backed off to 4.8 GHz again and it working like charm again...
> 
> Go figure.. I was stable in OCCT for over an hour, IBT AVX stable plus i was working in After effects and Sony Vegas for a couple of days without any issues...
> 
> I think its Microsoft playing tricks on us again because from what i remember it worked great before some update and after i get weird things going and overclocks are not stable anymore..


Its not MS, i was on 7 without a single update between when i had it stable and when it degraded.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Yeah, same happened to my 4.7 Ghz oc... btw it might need more voltage, at least from what tests i did, L2 Cache errors seem to happen for the following reasons:
> 
> -not enough voltage
> -temps, but up to 65-70c it really shouldn't be an issue.
> -degradation, i can't say for sure but i think its on the chip side, with a voltage of max 1.42v on my mobo and extra cooling added i really can't imagine.
> 
> I also found out at least from my tests that fx series of cpu's seem to have a sweet spot, for instance, for my FX4300 it was 4.6Ghz, its max oc, but for my FX8300 it was 4.4Ghz (even if i could take it higher). Dunno how well to describe the sweet spot, but when you find not only are the temps pretty great but there's a general smoothness in its response time and how the system runs. Temps are also a great way to find that sweet spot though, for instance if you have over 7-10C difference with a decent cooling solutions by adding an extra 100Mhz then you went over it, at least that's how it went with my tests.
> 
> Also interesting thing, i needed my FX8300 at 5 Ghz to have the same performance in single core as my my FX4300 at 4.6Ghz (and that's with slower ram).
> *Its not MS, i was on 7 without a single update between when i had it stable and when it degraded.*


Never happened to me on W7 to be honest but Windows 10 is known to do this when new updates are installed.. I've had this a couple of times in the beginning of WIndows 10.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Never happened to me on W7 to be honest but Windows 10 is known to do this when new updates are installed.. I've had this a couple of times in the beginning of WIndows 10.


Windows 10 is sensible to overclock problems, its why i always had it as one of my tests, performing a windows 10 install, if it passed it helped me further more affirm its stable. My FX4300 OC for example which was rock stable never had any issues with 10.


----------



## Alastair

I've just installed a Windows 7 partition and its telling me the same things.


----------



## Alastair

I'm switching from IBT. Doing some Prime runs. I'm sure I can't be degrading my chip. I'm miles below the 1.55V limit. 4.95 used to take 1.465V. I've gone as high as 1.5V and 90C socket till the board throttles and still no joy. Maybe my motherboard can't deliver that sort of power any more.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm switching from IBT. Doing some Prime runs. I'm sure I can't be degrading my chip. I'm miles below the 1.55V limit. 4.95 used to take 1.465V. I've gone as high as 1.5V and 90C socket till the board throttles and still no joy. Maybe my motherboard can't deliver that sort of power any more.


You sure the errors are not memory related? Might be worth dialing memory down and lossening timings to see if issues disappear.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I'm switching from IBT. Doing some Prime runs. I'm sure I can't be degrading my chip. I'm miles below the 1.55V limit. 4.95 used to take 1.465V. I've gone as high as 1.5V and 90C socket till the board throttles and still no joy. Maybe my motherboard can't deliver that sort of power any more.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure the errors are not memory related? Might be worth dialing memory down and lossening timings to see if issues disappear.
Click to expand...

HWinfo reports it as WHEA CPU L2 cache errors. Not sure if that's accurate though?

and yet she spat out 30 runs of IBT like clockwork at me just a few days ago.









I'm even struggling to get 4.8GHz at 1.404 to run.

And just when I post this my rig spits out a perfectly stable 4.8GHz 30 runs stable IBT.


----------



## gapottberg

Just another thought but isnt FX cache closely tied to NB/HT speeds and voltage? I know i had an older 939 board fail on me after the thermal paste on the NB compromised (dried and turned to dust basicly)...perhaps its worth looking into those settings as well.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Just another thought but isnt FX cache closely tied to NB/HT speeds and voltage? I know i had an older 939 board fail on me after the thermal paste on the NB compromised (dried and turned to dust basicly)...perhaps its worth looking into those settings as well.


well I recently redid the thermal paste and pads on my VRM/NB heatsink since they are both attached via heatpipe.

You talking about Hypertransport speed or the CPU/NB aka memory controller speed?

For reference I'm attempting to re-stabilize 4.95GHz which was 300x16.5 with a CPU/NB of 2700MHz and a Hypertransport speed of 3GHz.

The 4.8GHz runs I just passed were identical to the above just at 16 multi.


----------



## gapottberg

Just suggesting rocks to turn over. I am not as up on FX arcitucture as some here are, and dont know if NB frequency or HT frequency, or voltages to either would affect L2 cache stability...but my gut seems to remember that might be the case.

Have you monitored your real time voltage droop during these higher runs to see if perhaps you are dippi g lower than you use to? It could just be less reliable power deliver today than in the past due to an aging board or psu. I always watch them carefully and find i crash or fail almoat always when i start getting dips below certain threshholds.


----------



## Zx4161

Hey guys, having trouble getting my brothers computer a stable overclock. He's running the same hardware as me and I've got a rock solid 4.7.

He's running with an 8350be on an Asus m5a99fx pro v2 with an h100i v2, one stick of 8gb ram. I've tried the multiplier and fsb. If I adjust anything on the fsb it seems to blue screen. All power savings off.

Stock voltage for him seems to be around 1.4v, nb 1.2, dram 1.5. Ht link 2600 and nb 2200. Even if I use the bios setting for optimized on the ezbios option screen it's not stable. I can get it up to 4.5 but it's not stable under Intel burn. Should i just keep uping the volts? Y'all think it might be hardware related? Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zx4161*
> 
> Hey guys, having trouble getting my brothers computer a stable overclock. He's running the same hardware as me and I've got a rock solid 4.7.
> 
> He's running with an 8350be on an Asus m5a99fx pro v2 with an h100i v2, one stick of 8gb ram. I've tried the multiplier and fsb. If I adjust anything on the fsb it seems to blue screen. All power savings off.
> 
> Stock voltage for him seems to be around 1.4v, nb 1.2, dram 1.5. Ht link 2600 and nb 2200. Even if I use the bios setting for optimized on the ezbios option screen it's not stable. I can get it up to 4.5 but it's not stable under Intel burn. Should i just keep uping the volts? Y'all think it might be hardware related? Any ideas? Thanks in advance


Every chip is different. Maybe his van only do 4.5 or lower.


----------



## Zx4161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> Every chip is different. Maybe his van only do 4.5 or lower.


yeah, I'm thinking that may be the case.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> HWinfo reports it as WHEA CPU L2 cache errors. Not sure if that's accurate though?
> 
> and yet she spat out 30 runs of IBT like clockwork at me just a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm even struggling to get 4.8GHz at 1.404 to run.
> 
> And just when I post this my rig spits out a perfectly stable 4.8GHz 30 runs stable IBT.


The WHEA was accurate for me. When i wasn't stable i get errors all over the place in HWINFO64 and when i got to event log i get L2 cash errors too which is an indication of instability.

Did you run only IBT AVX or another program as well, like OCCT AVX? I personally don't trust IBT AVX that much anymore which is why i deleted it from my PC. One day you can run 100 runs of IBT AVX at very high and the day after it crashes at the second run... OCCT with AVX enabled never failed me once. It really hammers your system like you see in the beginning when you open the program. It also allows for lower voltages as well while the system is stressed to the absoluut maximum and your temps are way higher than in IBT AVX. It also stresses the cash, ram and max FPU much harder which is better for testing stability when you overclocked more than just CPU only.

IBT AVX is so bad for stability testing that Minotaurtoo is willing to change his OP of his 5 GHz thread because of the dreadful IBT AVX results.
I even heard that the RYZEN CPU's are having problems with IBT AVX and now using OCCT for stability testing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/2160#post_25954879


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The WHEA was accurate for me. When i wasn't stable i get errors all over the place in HWINFO64 and when i got to event log i get L2 cash errors too which is an indication of instability.
> 
> Did you run only IBT AVX or another program as well, like OCCT AVX? I personally don't trust IBT AVX that much anymore which is why i deleted it from my PC. One day you can run 100 runs of IBT AVX at very high and the day after it crashes at the second run... OCCT with AVX enabled never failed me once. It really hammers your system like you see in the beginning when you open the program. It also allows for lower voltages as well while the system is stressed to the absoluut maximum and your temps are way higher than in IBT AVX. It also stresses the cash, ram and max FPU much harder which is better for testing stability when you overclocked more than just CPU only.
> 
> IBT AVX is so bad for stability testing that Minotaurtoo is willing to change his OP of his 5 GHz thread because of the dreadful IBT AVX results.
> I even heard that the RYZEN CPU's are having problems with IBT AVX and now using OCCT for stability testing.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/2160#post_25954879


+1

1) WHEA errors don't come up by accident. I first encountered them when undervolting 1090T and Athlon II and the cause was always too much undervolting.








2) IBT AVX has been acting strange for me too in past months, randomly failing at end of 10th pass and while having admin rights. NON IBT AVX didn't have the same problem. If you add the negative values "success" glitch, it's certainly not the most reliable. But it's quick. I agree that OCCT is more reliable. Same for Prime.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's stable and cool, be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao that's some comedic gold mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums by the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the funniest post that I have seen in this forum for a long time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the welcome guys. it's cool to be here.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first welcome. second i know i am late. busy with ryzen and life
> 
> please dont say this. ever again when talking pcs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ... Sorry, I will refrain. Sounds like it's a personal pet peeve of yours... Maybe I'll play around with my fans this weekend to find a sweeter spot.
Click to expand...

it is. i do air conditioning.- by it very definition i condition air . heat or cooling, so when people tell me stuff like the above it bothers me, as i defeat that belief daily. we do have laws of physics that can not be broken. but there are ways around the laws.

for example ac- we can not make or destroy energy, right ? but we can convert it.-- the theory of ac is simple we dont "make" cooling. as that would be destroying energy- "heat" so what we do is actually simple we take heat from here, and put it there. "making cooling" we still use the laws. but we beat them because now i am cooler ! staying at a nice 68deg f-20c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Guys what do you think that would be the best board B350 for the upcoming Ryzen 1500/1600/X , and that is durable as this Sabertooth I have? I know wrong thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zx4161*
> 
> Hey guys, having trouble getting my brothers computer a stable overclock. He's running the same hardware as me and I've got a rock solid 4.7.
> 
> He's running with an 8350be on an Asus m5a99fx pro v2 with an h100i v2, one stick of 8gb ram. I've tried the multiplier and fsb. If I adjust anything on the fsb it seems to blue screen. All power savings off.
> 
> Stock voltage for him seems to be around 1.4v, nb 1.2, dram 1.5. Ht link 2600 and nb 2200. Even if I use the bios setting for optimized on the ezbios option screen it's not stable. I can get it up to 4.5 but it's not stable under Intel burn. Should i just keep uping the volts? Y'all think it might be hardware related? Any ideas? Thanks in advance


sounds like you have some form of turbo on 1.4 is not the normal stock volts

completely and totally off topic, how cool is this https://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cs_id=1082806&cp_id=10828&p_id=24254&seq=1&format=2


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> +1
> 
> 1) WHEA errors don't come up by accident. I first encountered them when undervolting 1090T and Athlon II and the cause was always too much undervolting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) IBT AVX has been acting strange for me too in past months, randomly failing at end of 10th pass and while having admin rights. NON IBT AVX didn't have the same problem. If you add the negative values "success" glitch, it's certainly not the most reliable. But it's quick. I agree that OCCT is more reliable. Same for Prime.


Thnx.

Yes, it can be caused by undervolting and overvolting i noticed. Too much voltage also causes instability though. I noticed this when i was trying to find stability at 5 GHz and got errors at high voltage but when i backed it down a bit the errors were gone in HWINFO64 and in event log.

HWINFO64 can be a strange program though. I noticed that my voltages and temps were fluctuating very rapidly and were all over the place. After some investigation i get much more stable temps and voltages.

This is my setting now:


At first i set CPU Clock measurement at HPET and later Periodic polling but that results in unstable temp and voltage swings so you can't get an accurate reading, on top of the Vishera's unreliable temp measurement at idle or low load. Now when i set it to Bus clock based its much more stable.

I think IBT AVX is failing because its an outdated program which isn't updated in a while. I had the same discussion in the 5 GHz thread of Minotaurtoo and he agreed to this and is updating the OP like i said in my previous post.

I was actually shocked at how much higher my temps were getting in OCCT compared to IBT AVX.


----------



## Alastair

Well it looks like my 300MHz baseclock has been the issue all along? My clock generator on my motherboard degrading is this a possibility?

Doing 4956MHz now at 1.488V so far temps hitting 58C core with the occasional spike to 66C. 84C socket (throttle point = 90). So driving at the limit again. It's OK baby. Just another year of this and I'll retire you.


----------



## onurbulbul

Socket temperature everybody mansion about is it vrm temp? Could someone tell me please I ve 990fx ud3 rev 4. What is the max safe temp for vrms???


----------



## Mega Man

I am sorry I don't understand your 1st question, vrms temps are as cold as possible. Most max out at between 90 and 110c iirc but i would never run then anywhere near in my recommendations

Hot vrms will turn a stable oc to unstable, that said gigabyte had been hard coding your mobo to throttle before tenemos on vrms become an issue


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well it looks like my 300MHz baseclock has been the issue all along? My clock generator on my motherboard degrading is this a possibility?
> 
> Doing 4956MHz now at 1.488V so far temps hitting 58C core with the occasional spike to 66C. 84C socket (throttle point = 90). So driving at the limit again. It's OK baby. Just another year of this and I'll retire you.


You have a sweet CPU there man!

Those temps at that voltage though... Must be frustrating living in an hot climate when overclocking. That being said, i would love to trade with you though







I really can't stand the weather over here in Holland...

I think i was an African in my former life or something


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Socket temperature everybody mansion about is it vrm temp? Could someone tell me please I ve 990fx ud3 rev 4. What is the max safe temp for vrms???


Socket temp is as the name suggests the temp of the CPU socket. It can be used as an indication on what your VRM temps are doing. It varies from motherboard to motherboard. But generally 75C is considered the rule of thumb for safety.


----------



## onurbulbul

I meant what is this socket temperature. Is it same thing then vrms?


----------



## onurbulbul

I got it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Socket temp is as the name suggests the temp of the CPU socket. It can be used as an indication on what your VRM temps are doing. It varies from motherboard to motherboard. But generally 75C is considered the rule of thumb for safety.


----------



## onurbulbul

I still didn't get what is the max vrms temp for safe oc?


----------



## Mega Man

You want as cold as possible. But i would not go over 80c


----------



## strike105x

Indeed as a general rule up to (and including) 80c is more then fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Well it looks like my 300MHz baseclock has been the issue all along? My clock generator on my motherboard degrading is this a possibility?
> 
> Doing 4956MHz now at 1.488V so far temps hitting 58C core with the occasional spike to 66C. 84C socket (throttle point = 90). So driving at the limit again. It's OK baby. Just another year of this and I'll retire you.


Personally after stress testing for stability i use the x264 Stability Test for about 40 minutes to see what my actual temps would be during the heaviest real world scenarios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You have a sweet CPU there man!
> 
> Those temps at that voltage though... Must be frustrating living in an hot climate when overclocking. That being said, i would love to trade with you though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the weather over here in Holland...
> 
> I think i was an African in my former life or something


lol i'm the opposite i want to trade for cold dark places.

Completely offtopic, its times like this being stuck on a crappy IGPU that i'm really happy for visual novels, would have been crap now without having Dracu-Riot to enjoy







. RIO is GOLD!


----------



## onurbulbul

4.4ghz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I still didn't get what is the max vrms temp for safe oc?


depends on the components used in the VRM. VRM is made up of a number of components. mosFETs, Chokes, capacitors etc. Generally each individual component has a rated temperature. If you want a concrete answer you would have to look up the data sheet for the parts your motherboard uses. Mega is a bit more conservative than me. I aim to stay under 100c. But I suppose I know I can aim a bit higher since the components used on my board are rated at 125C. But I would say under 90C is alright. Lower is great. But a Gigabyte board will throttle you before you get anywhere near the limit


----------



## Alastair

Dropping to 4.9. I'm just way too uncomfortable with the temps.


----------



## miklkit

The solder on the VRMs starts melting at 125C or so.

But! The hotter the VRMs get the less voltage they can handle. It is a linear drop. As you OC you add more voltage. Sooner or later the two lines, one dropping and the other rising, meet. That is where your OC fails. On my system that point is at 82C.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dropping to 4.9. I'm just way too uncomfortable with the temps.


Oh, come on! It's part of the experience!


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Oh, come on! It's part of the experience!


Lmao thanks for the link, i'm really enjoying so far those types of videos, especially this one:


----------



## strike105x

Well guys today the status of my fx8300 rig moves from "own it" to "had it", sold today my FX8300, all that's left is a noctua fan and the M5A99FX Pro R2.0 mobo. It will be missed.

PS: On a side note though i wish that the case for the new build would end arriving already, i even build something to put it on besides my desk, i have all the parts its just the case i'm missing....


----------



## mus1mus

@Undervolter

Late reply.

No, I am not joking about that post and Voltage. It literally was the lowest Voltage that allowed me to boot into Windows. Not sure what it was but 1.15V on the cores allowed me post a stable OC of 3.6GHz. That was amazing as stock runs around 1.3ish which will in turn, run significantly hotter.

Anyways, on a different set-up, I was able to lower the VCore down to 1.1V and remain stable at 3.6GHz. While all core OC of 3.9 GHz is currently available at 1.3V flat. Still lower than stock.

When I said, you will not like that, I meant the system not allowing me to clock below 3.5GHz (all core boost clock of the 1700X thus undervolting further is essentially, not doable.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> @Undervolter
> 
> Late reply.
> 
> No, I am not joking about that post and Voltage. It literally was the lowest Voltage that allowed me to boot into Windows. Not sure what it was but 1.15V on the cores allowed me post a stable OC of 3.6GHz. That was amazing as stock runs around 1.3ish which will in turn, run significantly hotter.
> 
> Anyways, on a different set-up, I was able to lower the VCore down to 1.1V and remain stable at 3.6GHz. While all core OC of 3.9 GHz is currently available at 1.3V flat. Still lower than stock.
> 
> When I said, you will not like that, I meant the system not allowing me to clock below 3.5GHz (all core boost clock of the 1700X thus undervolting further is essentially, not doable.


Hmm, 1.15v is good. Ironically it's about the same in FX. My 8320 can do 3.5 @1.16, my 8300 1.15v. But in Ryzen you have a big difference in IPC. You can't underclock lower than 3.5? That's an odd platform quirk... I will tell you something else i don't like like. So far, i 've seen only offset undervolting, being able to keep "Cool N Quiet" (or what they call it now). This is bad, reminds me an early 780 AM3 board i had. This gets worse, if you want to overclock undervolted, because you practically have to overvolt all P-States.

Anyway, don't worry. I will either wait for Zen2 or Zen3, as long as they work on Win7. Current B350 motherboards are borderline crap and by the time they will have fixed all the problems, we will be seeing Zen2 already...If i can wait till Zen3, all the better. If not, i hope that for Zen2, they will make some B350 equivalent of the 970 UD3P (less wow, more VRM).


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Hmm, 1.15v is good. Ironically it's about the same in FX. My 8320 can do 3.5 @1.16, my 8300 1.15v. But in Ryzen you have a big difference in IPC. You can't underclock lower than 3.5? That's an odd platform quirk... I will tell you something else i don't like like. So far, i 've seen only offset undervolting, being able to keep "Cool N Quiet" (or what they call it now). This is bad, reminds me an early 780 AM3 board i had. This gets worse, if you want to overclock undervolted, because you practically have to overvolt all P-States.
> 
> Anyway, don't worry. I will either wait for Zen2 or Zen3, as long as they work on Win7. Current B350 motherboards are borderline crap and by the time they will have fixed all the problems, we will be seeing Zen2 already...If i can wait till Zen3, all the better. If not, i hope that for Zen2, they will make some B350 equivalent of the 970 UD3P (less wow, more VRM).


I am yet to try cool N quiet. The system is running cery low on power and temps are hovering just 40ish C at 3.6/1.1 full load anyway. But will do later.

Essentially, any multiplier below the stock will default to stock. So makes sense just to get the lowest VCore allowed and work on the max clock you can get.

As for the VRM, they are running so cool on my Gigabyte you wouldn't need to worry in an undervolt state. Also, not all boards allow editing the P-State. Boards like MSI and Gigabytes have limited options for such.

I may be skipping Zen2 in favor of SP3R2 HEDT.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am yet to try cool N quiet. The system is running cery low on power and temps are hovering just 40ish C at 3.6/1.1 full load anyway. But will do later.
> 
> Essentially, any multiplier below the stock will default to stock. So makes sense just to get the lowest VCore allowed and work on the max clock you can get.
> 
> As for the VRM, they are running so cool on my Gigabyte you wouldn't need to worry in an undervolt state. Also, not all boards allow editing the P-State. Boards like MSI and Gigabytes have limited options for such.
> 
> I may be skipping Zen2 in favor of SP3R2 HEDT.


You have X370, right? They have better VRM. I am going to get 2xB350 (one for spare), so they will have worse VRM. I will wait. I have no hurry. If i see that Zen2 or 3 comes and motherboards cease to have WIn7 drivers or the CPU doesn't work normally, i will rush to buy the previous gen Zen...

SP3R2? The allegedly 16C Zen? Now you are getting greedy...


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The solder on the VRMs starts melting at 125C or so.
> 
> But! The hotter the VRMs get the less voltage they can handle. It is a linear drop. As you OC you add more voltage. Sooner or later the two lines, one dropping and the other rising, meet. That is where your OC fails. On my system that point is at 82C.


Not voltage, current that can flow through them gets less as they get hotter, the voltage stays the same. Meaning you'd need to pump your volts up to get stability and therefore increase your temps even more.

VRMs don't have a linear scale based on temperature, it's exponential. And solder doesn't melt till 230-250C.


----------



## Alastair

Out of curiosity I was looking at X370 boards today. Gotta say the Asus X370 prime is still my most likely buy.

I remember back in the day when MSI's lower their boards got the military class badge. aka the 990FXA-GD65.

I was looking at the X370 boards. And only the titanium gets the military class badge.

The X370 gaming pro or X370 SLI-plus form don't get them.

Which means no DrMOS for the other boards.


----------



## miklkit

Volts, amps, whatever. They can't handle as much load when they get hotter. The chart I saw in the Ryzen thread was linear.

About the solder melting point, I got that temp right here. People have put video cards and motherboards in the oven to resolder them at lower temps than 250C.

Yeah, I'm really torn. Should I get the Titanium and an 1800X or just settle for the Biostar GT7 and a 1700? One way I get the best heat sinks and the clear CMOS button on the I/O panel plus higher clocks and faster ram, but feel all dirty like I've been raped. The other way I get enough money left over to buy a video card.


----------



## tashcz

It's not resoldering, soldering irons work from temps 300 to 400C. It's a kind of "reballing" and fixing cold solder spots. And you can open amy MOSFETs datasheet and see how it works. It has nothing to do with voltage, it's all about the current. Sorry, I respect you as a member but voltage and current are completely different things. Thats why we have more mosfets, so we can push more current to the CPU, not voltage. Voltage can stay the same easily. If your statement was corrent it would mean we'd have to overvolt all of our CPUs by a bunch to compensate the vdroop.

No fets drop their efficency linearly, it's all exponential. The sweetspot is around 50C, or what I'd call a maximum for stable current delivery. Everything above that is a waste of energy on the fets heatsinks instead of power delivered to the CPU.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Volts, amps, whatever. They can't handle as much load when they get hotter. The chart I saw in the Ryzen thread was linear.
> 
> About the solder melting point, I got that temp right here. People have put video cards and motherboards in the oven to resolder them at lower temps than 250C.
> 
> Yeah, I'm really torn. Should I get the Titanium and an 1800X or just settle for the Biostar GT7 and a 1700? One way I get the best heat sinks and the clear CMOS button on the I/O panel plus higher clocks and faster ram, but feel all dirty like I've been raped. The other way I get enough money left over to buy a video card.


If i were you i would forget about the 1800x as it offers no benefits compared to the 1700. Spend the money on faster ram and a good overclocking board like the MSI titanium or Crosshair and clock it at 1800X levels.

I didn't decide if i buy this generation RYZEN or the next but IF i buy this generation i would go with a nice G.Skill 3600 MHz RAM and the MSI Titanium or the Asus Crosshair.


----------



## tashcz

And a bit off addon: the oven method is really the last stand for most GPUs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> It's not resoldering, soldering irons work from temps 300 to 400C. It's a kind of "reballing" and fixing cold solder spots. And you can open amy MOSFETs datasheet and see how it works. It has nothing to do with voltage, it's all about the current. Sorry, I respect you as a member but voltage and current are completely different things. Thats why we have more mosfets, so we can push more current to the CPU, not voltage. Voltage can stay the same easily. If your statement was corrent it would mean we'd have to overvolt all of our CPUs by a bunch to compensate the vdroop.
> 
> No fets drop their efficency linearly, it's all exponential. The sweetspot is around 50C, or what I'd call a maximum for stable current delivery. Everything above that is a waste of energy on the fets heatsinks instead of power delivered to the CPU.


Agree. You can put as much voltage as you want but if the current is really low it really doesn't do much for heat, which is why you control the amps while welding instead of the voltage.


----------



## miklkit

Now you're just being anal. Go argue with someone else.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Now you're just being anal. Go argue with someone else.


that's uncalled for mate.


----------



## tashcz

Mik, we're discussing electronics over here. I'm into them as a hobbyist and as an IT master deggree. If you put a statement that's not correct here, I'll have do disaggree with it and put correct info.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree. You can put as much voltage as you want but if the current is really low it really doesn't do much for heat, which is why you control the amps while welding instead of the voltage.


FETs are rated for maximum current and maximum voltage. Since their voltage can go up to a lot more than we need (lets say 20-50V) we don't care about that. What we care about is current. They mostly push 63A (on most 970/990fx boards, at least Asus') per something we call a power phase. That's a pair of a small and a big MOSFET usually and a choke, along with some other passive components such as resistors etc. If we have 8x63A we get 504A. That's best case scenario with FETs being at 20C. With temperature, their efficency drops. But not their voltage efficency, their current efficeny. At 20C of MOSFETs, and lets say 1.3V, we get 655W that the CPU can be fed with. Since we all know MOSFET cooling isn't best on AM3+ boards, it's never going to be that best case scenario. On the post about the Aura compared to the Sabertooth R3 in AMD Motherbards VRM database thread, I've stated which fets both of these use.

Aura's mosfets are rated 52A at 25C, while they are 39A at 80C. At 25C, they dissipate 25W of power, when you push all 52A of current through them. And that's the energy wasted out of those 52A. So it lowers the amp rating dramaticly while the voltage stays the same. So at 39A at 80C which most of us get while stress testing, we are getting 273A of power to the CPU. Sometimes that's not enough. That's about 350W of power on the mosfets, of which some is going to the CPU while some is wasted by heat.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C09N-D.PDF - here's the datasheet of the ON mosfet.

There you can see a lot about thermal behaviour of the chip. But none of that has to do anything with the voltage your CPU needs. We can't push through more amps than the VRMs can handle, but we can increase the voltage since this particular VRM FET can go up to 30V. Thats why you increase voltage that's unnafected.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> that's uncalled for mate.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Mik, we're discussing electronics over here. I'm into them as a hobbyist and as an IT master deggree. If you put a statement that's not correct here, I'll have do disaggree with it and put correct info.


True.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> You have X370, right? They have better VRM. I am going to get 2xB350 (one for spare), so they will have worse VRM. I will wait. I have no hurry. If i see that Zen2 or 3 comes and motherboards cease to have WIn7 drivers or the CPU doesn't work normally, i will rush to buy the previous gen Zen...
> 
> SP3R2? The allegedly 16C Zen? Now you are getting greedy...


They should be capable looking at your intended usage of Undervolting.

My Gigabyte probably has the worst of the X370 boards in terms of VRM spec. Yet they barely hit 60C til I push 1.45V on the cores for 4.0.

At 3.9/1.3 the VRMs stay within 40C with proper airflow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Out of curiosity I was looking at X370 boards today. Gotta say the Asus X370 prime is still my most likely buy.
> 
> I remember back in the day when MSI's lower their boards got the military class badge. aka the 990FXA-GD65.
> 
> I was looking at the X370 boards. And only the titanium gets the military class badge.
> 
> The X370 gaming pro or X370 SLI-plus form don't get them.
> 
> Which means no DrMOS for the other boards.


The MSI is doing good for orkin. Low VRM temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If i were you i would forget about the 1800x as it offers no benefits compared to the 1700. Spend the money on faster ram and a good overclocking board like the MSI titanium or Crosshair and clock it at 1800X levels.
> 
> I didn't decide if i buy this generation RYZEN or the next but IF i buy this generation i would go with a nice G.Skill 3600 MHz RAM and the MSI Titanium or the Asus Crosshair.


1800X vs. 1700 is not an argument of capability. They are still subjects for lottery. That being said, 1800Xs seem to hit better clocks with mahority of the knowledgeable users.

3600 RAM may not yet be supported til future AGESA tweaks. 3200 MHz single sided B-Die is currently the recommended kit to buy. But if prices are really close won't hurt buying higher Clocked RAM. Just be aware that almost all B-Dies except for 4000+MHz SKUs round up closely to each other in terms of clockability. Clocks are one thing. Timings another. But Memory timings seemed not that important as of yet for Zen.


----------



## strike105x

I got a question, did any of you managed to hit more then 126 points in the single core bench of cinebench r15? That seems to be the limit for fx CPU's from what i looked up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The solder on the VRMs starts melting at 125C or so.
> 
> But! The hotter the VRMs get the less voltage they can handle. It is a linear drop. As you OC you add more voltage. Sooner or later the two lines, one dropping and the other rising, meet. That is where your OC fails. On my system that point is at 82C.
> 
> 
> 
> Not voltage, current that can flow through them gets less as they get hotter, the voltage stays the same. Meaning you'd need to pump your volts up to get stability and therefore increase your temps even more.
> 
> VRMs don't have a linear scale based on temperature, it's exponential. And solder doesn't melt till 230-250C.
Click to expand...

Don't try to argue with him. As usual he does not care about facts, just his opinion which tends to be on the opposite side of fact

It is like beating your head against a brick wall you will do nothing but waste your time.

Also my vrms stay around 20-30c. If yours are more may I recommend blocking them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Volts, amps, whatever. They can't handle as much load when they get hotter. The chart I saw in the Ryzen thread was linear.
> 
> About the solder melting point, I got that temp right here. People have put video cards and motherboards in the oven to resolder them at lower temps than 250C.
> 
> Yeah, I'm really torn. Should I get the Titanium and an 1800X or just settle for the Biostar GT7 and a 1700? One way I get the best heat sinks and the clear CMOS button on the I/O panel plus higher clocks and faster ram, but feel all dirty like I've been raped. The other way I get enough money left over to buy a video card.
> 
> 
> 
> If i were you i would forget about the 1800x as it offers no benefits compared to the 1700. Spend the money on faster ram and a good overclocking board like the MSI titanium or Crosshair and clock it at 1800X levels.
> 
> I didn't decide if i buy this generation RYZEN or the next but IF i buy this generation i would go with a nice G.Skill 3600 MHz RAM and the MSI Titanium or the Asus Crosshair.
Click to expand...

How would you know? Do you have one? The 1700 has a history of ocing less then 1800x also my 1800x at stock seems to be keeping up with most of the 1700s that are oced.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Volts, amps, whatever. They can't handle as much load when they get hotter. The chart I saw in the Ryzen thread was linear.
> 
> About the solder melting point, I got that temp right here. People have put video cards and motherboards in the oven to resolder them at lower temps than 250C.
> 
> Yeah, I'm really torn. Should I get the Titanium and an 1800X or just settle for the Biostar GT7 and a 1700? One way I get the best heat sinks and the clear CMOS button on the I/O panel plus higher clocks and faster ram, but feel all dirty like I've been raped. The other way I get enough money left over to buy a video card.


For what it's worth, I'm very pleased with the GT7 and in my experience it's holding up as well as the other headliner boards from each vendor. This is an IBT run at 4GHz on a single-tower Gammaxx 400. I believe Temp2 is Biostar's VRM temp sensor and System is a board sensor though I need to snag an IR to confirm. With your airflow methods, though, I'm confident temps would be even better and I'm not unhappy with mine while waiting on my WC fittings.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't try to argue with him. As usual he does not care about facts, just his opinion which tends to be on the opposite side of fact
> 
> It is like beating your head against a brick wall you will do nothing but waste your time.
> 
> Also my vrms stay around 20-30c. If yours are more may I recommend blocking them!
> How would you know? Do you have one? The 1700 has a history of ocing less then 1800x also my 1800x at stock seems to be keeping up with most of the 1700s that are oced.


and just how much more does your 1800x overclock?
do you really think it's worth the added price, when you can just OC 1700 to those same speeds anyway?


----------



## Mega Man

i have not pushed my chip yet, waiting for vega first... before i get my loop up.

that said the list we have avail so far tends to show the 1800xs out ocing the 1700xs

from memory the 1700s tend to fall off at ~3800. with a very low expectation of stability - in my opinion as i use my rig for stuff like encoding. ...

and the 1800x have a excessively higher chance of hitting 4 and 4.1


----------



## mus1mus

That is correct to a point.

My 1700X's efficiency suffers past 3900. 4000 is very doable. However, to push it that far, I have to pump the Voltage by a lot. Each 100MHz up to 3900 requires just 50-75mV but from 3900 to 4000, I would need 125mV to keep it stable. Not sure whether it's a board issue or the chip but one thing is for sure, @cssorkinman 's 1800X cruises 4150 at the same Voltage I am clocking my 1700X at 4000.









Granting willing souls are up with the task of clocking their chip to 4000MHz regardless of the requirement as long as they are keeping them within the max recommended Voltages. I just don't see it that way.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That is correct to a point.
> 
> My 1700X's efficiency suffers past 3900. 4000 is very doable. However, to push it that far, I have to pump the Voltage by a lot. Each 100MHz up to 3900 requires just 50-75mV but from 3900 to 4000, I would need 125mV to keep it stable. Not sure whether it's a board issue or the chip but one thing is for sure, @cssorkinman 's 1800X cruises 4150 at the same Voltage I am clocking my 1700X at 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granting willing souls are up with the task of clocking their chip to 4000MHz regardless of the requirement as long as they are keeping them within the max recommended Voltages. *I just don't see it that way.*


I'm thinking along the same lines. I consider myself fortunate to have got a stable 4.0 GHz on my 1700x at 1.37v max using offset and getting downclocking/downvolting with pstates and I'm perfectly happy to stay there as the push to 4.1 would just eat up my efficiency and move me further down the voltage road than I'm willing to go right now. DMM is reading occasional spikes up to 1.39v so I'm good where I'm at.

I'd say from what I've seen that 1700's can generally all do 3.9 well enough where more 1700x's are capable of crossing the 4.0 barrier without pushing past 1.4v, and 1800x's have the best shot at 4.1 GHz. Still, we don't have all that much information to go on, but that's how it's looked to me thus far.


----------



## hurricane28

Found this: 




Thought it might interest some people over here


----------



## Alastair

Gamer nexus. Saw the video was theirs. Closed YouTube. Didn't bother opening it. Steve Burke is a tool.


----------



## hurricane28

What?

What are you looking at than, Linus Tech Tips?









No seriously, he has very valid points and i agree with him most of the time. He also take apart GPU's to show us what these components are and what quality and he is very blunt in his statements. I mean, what reviewer does this?

You do realize that ALL reviewers are tools right?


----------



## mus1mus

You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them? AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.

EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What?
> 
> What are you looking at than, Linus Tech Tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, he has very valid points and i agree with him most of the time. He also take apart GPU's to show us what these components are and what quality and he is very blunt in his statements. I mean, what reviewer does this?
> 
> You do realize that ALL reviewers are tools right?


Umm, that is a basic trait that any reviewer should do. ( see Johnny guru I mean he desolders psus to show us, Martin liquid lab, etc) and I do mean basic..

Don't you remember when we said don't listen to morons from YouTube, because they are all idiots. There's a reason that we said that.


----------



## tashcz

I prefer still images of components, opened up as much as possible, like to see what's inside. Regarding if it's a PSU, mobo, GPU, whatever. Gives you a good info on what's under the hood and what the quality is. Getting blings all over the place is the cheapest thing to do, what matters is what's underneath it.

If you prefer listening/watching YT reviews, at least don't watch one, watch multiple ones. And same goes for written reviews. See how they compare to each other. There's a lot of people doing REALLY good reviews of stuff, like the website (forgot which one) which shoots full thermal images of mobos while idle and under load. Gives you an idea of what temps to expect from VRMs etc. Those are good reviews, not the ones that say, okay we have 2 USB3.0 ports out here, wish they'd put 2 more and remove those 2 USB2.0.... blah blah blah. Don't give me the obvious. I want to know stuff I can't see.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What?
> 
> What are you looking at than, Linus Tech Tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, he has very valid points and i agree with him most of the time. He also take apart GPU's to show us what these components are and what quality and he is very blunt in his statements. I mean, what reviewer does this?
> 
> You do realize that ALL reviewers are tools right?


well after undervolter myself and a few other well known members had to literally teach Steve Burke how to actually bench n AM3+ platform.

Instantly any credibility he had went out the window there.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't you remember when we said don't listen to morons from YouTube, because they are all idiots. There's a reason that we said that.


Well while i wouldn't go as far as to call them idiots, i do agree that people trust this guys way to much... and many of their videos are way to misleading... I don't think i ever saw one AM3+ videos that i felt, like "yeah this guy did a good job testing it and configuring it".

That out of the way, sorry to ask this again, but i'm really curious, so did someone manage to go over 126 pts in R15 cinebench's FX single core test ?


----------



## mus1mus

I guess no one of the right state of mind bothered. lol

Kidding aside, no one really benches on single core.


----------



## onurbulbul

There are so much difference between 4.4 and 4.6ghz. It's not worth it I believe. What do you guys think?


----------



## strike105x

I know this is way offtopic but the size of this shear stupidity! I love many types of animals, but with that in mind... someone needs to nuke PETA...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't you remember when we said don't listen to morons from YouTube, because they are all idiots. There's a reason that we said that.
> 
> 
> 
> *Well while i wouldn't go as far as to call them idiots,* i do agree that people trust this guys way to much... and many of their videos are way to misleading... I don't think i ever saw one AM3+ videos that i felt, like "yeah this guy did a good job testing it and configuring it".
> 
> That out of the way, sorry to ask this again, but i'm really curious, so did someone manage to go over 126 pts in R15 cinebench's FX single core test ?
Click to expand...

It's ok, I will.

I mean come on it is perfectly ok to drill your mobo right? And ironically I like him as an entertainer.

Imo the best reviews was the newegg Paul and Joanne unboxing as it was high deff and you could see everything in the box.
....

I don't worry about that bench sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is way offtopic but the size of this shear stupidity! I love many types of animals, but with that in mind... someone needs to nuke PETA...


I'll just leave this here.
Fair warning, probably not safe for work. But if you check you can see it is actually from peta....


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> There are so much difference between 4.4 and 4.6ghz. It's not worth it I believe. What do you guys think?


I won't take your RealBench results but my experience with overclocking FXs and performance gains. As far as I can see, you've shown us socket temps, not the core temps? Core temps are the one that matter (the most).

Anyway, I was setting up a "summer" profile for the upcoming weather here, and was testing out the 4.2GHz overclock with 1.18V set in BIOS. I was getting good results with it, about 10-15% worse performance than with 4.75GHz.

What matters most is what you need. I've tried playing GTA V on 4.2GHz, and using my standard settings (all maxed out, MSAA X2, no advanced settings enabled) I was getting 60FPS constant until some stuttering came. I know it sometimes happened on 4.75GHz in major shootouts and a lots of going on but it would stop in a second or two. On 4.2GHz, it just wouldn't, it took dozens of seconds to get that 60 again. But my temperatures under 4.75GHz are about 62C on the cores, about 70C on the socket. At 4.2GHz, I was getting about 47C on the socket and 42C on the cores. I've found a sweetspot at 4.5GHz where I get about 46C on the cores and a bit over 50 on the socket. Just go with what works best for you, sometimes highest results aren't the best.

For some reason I liked how the system acts at 4.5GHz, under little load (web browsing, youtube, facebook, an app or two) I get about 42-43C on the socket, since my fan get their PWM values based on the socket temps (it changes less dramaticly than the core temps). While gaming I don't get above 50C. If all games I play do 60FPS most of the time, why would I need 4.75GHz, where I'd pass 60C on the cores in CS:GO since my GPU works at 99% most of the time since VSync is off? Less noise, less heat... sometimes I wondered why Undervolter is doing his thing, when I was all about high numbers on benchmarks, trying to get the highest possible 24/7 I could. After some time using it, found out at 4.5GHz I lose only about 5% performance, but the heat output is almost double less. Don't know if I'd go 4.75GHz again soon with the CM Nepton.

If I were you, I'd try 4.5GHz, just in case. Maybe it doesn't need that much voltage and the temps can be on the side of 4.4GHz you got. You aren't losing much with 200MHz. Once upon a time I thought it was a big deal but it wasn't. 4.5GHz is good.


----------



## gapottberg

Hey guys,

Just wanted to see if i could get some feedback from you all on a graphical template i'm polishing for comparing current hardware performance to that of a potential upgrade. My philosophy on bench-marking and reporting results to people is such that most consumers are only interested in a few things...


What will my gaming experience be like in that new game that just came out on my current hardware?
How much will a potential hardware upgrade improve my overall gaming experience?
How much will it cost me to get to a better gaming experience if i'm not happy with where i'm at now?
...and that is what your bench-marking data must answer.

The primary focus of this template is to address these questions, and provide clear, concise, and accurate visual information to the audience. It is focused on showing measurable differences in data sets and then, albeit somewhat subjectively; provide the viewer the visual feedback they need to instantly categorize what they see as being better, worse, or of equal value within the given context. That context is specifically tailored to their hardware's capabilities, and specifically their monitor as you will see in a moment.

My test example below is somewhat of a special case. Normally i would use this type of template to show my clients if upgrading a graphics card, or swapping 1600Mhz ram to say 2133Mhz, or increasing the number of threads they have from say an FX-4300 to an FX-8300; might be a worthwhile gain in some game or application they use. In this case i simply compared two different software APIs with identical hardware and settings, because it was easy, i had the data on hand, and it it sorta relevant to this thread in showing how newer API's can breath a lot of life back into our old hardware here. The actual results and the specific scenario are irrelevant to the feedback I am looking for though. I mainly want to know if the information below is displayed in a pleasing way that allows the viewer to instantly make a judgement relating to the questions above, and if they would find similar graphs regarding hardware changes/differences useful. Also any suggested improvements that might be made to the general layout and design of the template would be greatly appreciated. You can PM me if you don't care to bog down the thread with it.

Thanks in advance, and without further ado...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them?* AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.


Sorry but i am not sure if i understand you correctly. What do you actually mean by that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them? AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Umm, that is a basic trait that any reviewer should do. ( see Johnny guru I mean he desolders psus to show us, Martin liquid lab, etc) and I do mean basic..
> 
> Don't you remember when we said don't listen to morons from YouTube, because they are all idiots. There's a reason that we said that.


Yes i do remember. I also wouldn't go as far as calling them idiots to be honest. I mean, they have the chance to play with kick ass hardware and make good money doing it.. How much of an idiot can you be then? Do you really disagree with EVERYTHING they say? Its not that i believe or agree with everything they say or with their testing methodology but they all have some valid points and one is better in benchmarking than the other as an example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them? AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well after undervolter myself and a few other well known members had to literally teach Steve Burke how to actually bench n AM3+ platform.
> 
> Instantly any credibility he had went out the window there.


Wauw, really? I didn't know that. How did he react to it? And could you send me a link to where you did this? Not that i don't believe you by any means but i am curious how it went so hope you won't mind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them? AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *It's ok, I will.*
> 
> I mean come on it is perfectly ok to drill your mobo right? And ironically I like him as an entertainer.
> 
> Imo the best reviews was the newegg Paul and Joanne unboxing as it was high deff and you could see everything in the box.
> ....
> 
> I don't worry about that bench sorry
> I'll just leave this here.
> Fair warning, probably not safe for work. But if you check you can see it is actually from peta....


Yes, we all know your reputation all too well Mega









But on a serious note, if you think i get my information from the wrong sources then who is an trustworthy reviewer according to you?


----------



## Mega Man

No one person. Do your own research. Learn this stuff on your own then compare multiple sources and be educated enough to make your own choices

With rare exceptions.

its just like the news, all channels are biases. So you have to make educated advances in your own, usually by using multiple sources.

I promise every single news story you ever read/ seen, etc always had an angle whether or not you agree with the angle.

In this form "angle" means opinion

Edit.

For what you can't, you surround yourself with smart people and ask allot of questions


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I won't take your RealBench results but my experience with overclocking FXs and performance gains. As far as I can see, you've shown us socket temps, not the core temps? Core temps are the one that matter (the most).
> 
> Anyway, I was setting up a "summer" profile for the upcoming weather here, and was testing out the 4.2GHz overclock with 1.18V set in BIOS. I was getting good results with it, about 10-15% worse performance than with 4.75GHz.
> 
> What matters most is what you need. I've tried playing GTA V on 4.2GHz, and using my standard settings (all maxed out, MSAA X2, no advanced settings enabled) I was getting 60FPS constant until some stuttering came. I know it sometimes happened on 4.75GHz in major shootouts and a lots of going on but it would stop in a second or two. On 4.2GHz, it just wouldn't, it took dozens of seconds to get that 60 again. But my temperatures under 4.75GHz are about 62C on the cores, about 70C on the socket. At 4.2GHz, I was getting about 47C on the socket and 42C on the cores. I've found a sweetspot at 4.5GHz where I get about 46C on the cores and a bit over 50 on the socket. Just go with what works best for you, sometimes highest results aren't the best.
> 
> For some reason I liked how the system acts at 4.5GHz, under little load (web browsing, youtube, facebook, an app or two) I get about 42-43C on the socket, since my fan get their PWM values based on the socket temps (it changes less dramaticly than the core temps). While gaming I don't get above 50C. If all games I play do 60FPS most of the time, why would I need 4.75GHz, where I'd pass 60C on the cores in CS:GO since my GPU works at 99% most of the time since VSync is off? Less noise, less heat... sometimes I wondered why Undervolter is doing his thing, when I was all about high numbers on benchmarks, trying to get the highest possible 24/7 I could. After some time using it, found out at 4.5GHz I lose only about 5% performance, but the heat output is almost double less. Don't know if I'd go 4.75GHz again soon with the CM Nepton.
> 
> If I were you, I'd try 4.5GHz, just in case. Maybe it doesn't need that much voltage and the temps can be on the side of 4.4GHz you got. You aren't losing much with 200MHz. Once upon a time I thought it was a big deal but it wasn't. 4.5GHz is good.


Could you please show me from hwinfo which one is the socket temps? As I knew the most important value is the vrm temperature. Realbench was only stress program. I wasn't showing it for score.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> *You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them?* AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but i am not sure if i understand you correctly. What do you actually mean by that?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them? AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Umm, that is a basic trait that any reviewer should do. ( see Johnny guru I mean he desolders psus to show us, Martin liquid lab, etc) and I do mean basic..
> 
> Don't you remember when we said don't listen to morons from YouTube, because they are all idiots. There's a reason that we said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i do remember. I also wouldn't go as far as calling them idiots to be honest. I mean, they have the chance to play with kick ass hardware and make good money doing it.. How much of an idiot can you be then? Do you really disagree with EVERYTHING they say? Its not that i believe or agree with everything they say or with their testing methodology but they all have some valid points and one is better in benchmarking than the other as an example.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them? AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well after undervolter myself and a few other well known members had to literally teach Steve Burke how to actually bench n AM3+ platform.
> 
> Instantly any credibility he had went out the window there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wauw, really? I didn't know that. How did he react to it? And could you send me a link to where you did this? Not that i don't believe you by any means but i am curious how it went so hope you won't mind.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You know why he's popping out stock coolers and put AIO coolers in them? AIO company pays him shizz to do just that.
> 
> EK doesn't or even Thermaltake coz maybe he's asking for too much while audience are avoiding his logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *It's ok, I will.*
> 
> I mean come on it is perfectly ok to drill your mobo right? And ironically I like him as an entertainer.
> 
> Imo the best reviews was the newegg Paul and Joanne unboxing as it was high deff and you could see everything in the box.
> ....
> 
> I don't worry about that bench sorry
> I'll just leave this here.
> Fair warning, probably not safe for work. But if you check you can see it is actually from peta....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we all know your reputation all too well Mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on a serious note, if you think i get my information from the wrong sources then who is an trustworthy reviewer according to you?
Click to expand...

just go look in the comments section of his Fallout 4 performance analysis. Somehow he couldn't put two and two together as to why a 9590 with 700MHz to 1GHz clocks peed advantage kept loosing to a stock 8350. Like at what point did the alarm bells not go off in his mind that the motherboards were not up to task?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Could you please show me from hwinfo which one is the socket temps? As I knew the most important value is the vrm temperature. Realbench was only stress program. I wasn't showing it for score.


Show me your whole HWinfo sensors tab, not just the partial you did, and I'll show you. You have to have a chip (CPU) as a device also, that's what gives core temps, and the motherboard as a device shows socket temps.


----------



## Alastair

Guys. These temps? They seem off to you? 54C card 1 50C card 2. Cpu hovering around 58-60C. Firestrike ultra stress test.

1100 on the Fury's @ 1.2V each.
4.9GHz on the CPU @ 1.475. But it isn't loaded much anyway.

Ambient is currently 28C.

Is there something up with my set up here?


Hitting around 980w at the wall.

Surely my loop can do better than this?


----------



## mus1mus

Do you expect better GPU temps?


----------



## gapottberg

Is your radiator for your CPU intake or outtake? During duel CPU and GPU stress testing an intake has shown to have measurably better temps on the CPU over time when compared to outtake due to GFX cards raising ambient of the air in your case Vs fresh air ambient temps an intake pulls through it. They largely look ok to me, but context is important.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Do you expect better GPU temps?


Well yeah.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Is your radiator for your CPU intake or outtake? During duel CPU and GPU stress testing an intake has shown to have measurably better temps on the CPU over time when compared to outtake due to GFX cards raising ambient of the air in your case Vs fresh air ambient temps an intake pulls through it. They largely look ok to me, but context is important.


This is GPU only. I don't care about CPU temps. Those are under control. GPU temps I expected better.

I am starting to think that those two 200's that were set as pull fans on the 360 rad were really worth their weight in gold.









I can't really see what else to do with this set up. 280 rad at the bottom of my case is set to intake. The Corsair ML140's sharing the same impeller design with the likes of the Noctua A14's, NZXT FX142's and Thermalright TY140 series, means they are no slouches. 200 on the front is set to intake. I can't seem to put 120's on the front due to the way NZXT designed the chassis. Top rear ML140 is set to exhaust and 360mm rad with 6 Jetflo's push/pull are exhaust.Would try intake but I have no dust filters.


----------



## gertruude

gpu temps around 50C full load is pretty darn good, what are you expecting?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> gpu temps around 50C full load is pretty darn good, what are you expecting?


I dunno. Mid 40's on a custom loop?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno. Mid 40's on a custom loop?


Depends on Ambient and water temps IMO. On my runs with the Titan X, at 17C temps, the GPU can only go as high as 26C on a uniblock. Jump to 25C ambient and it's hitting 60C.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno. Mid 40's on a custom loop?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on Ambient and water temps IMO. On my runs with the Titan X, at 17C temps, the GPU can only go as high as 26C on a uniblock. Jump to 25C ambient and it's hitting 60C.
Click to expand...

well my ambient was 28C I posted that pic and sitting at my desk now its 26.5C


----------



## onurbulbul

Are you recommend Asus Realbench?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno. Mid 40's on a custom loop?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on Ambient and water temps IMO. On my runs with the Titan X, at 17C temps, the GPU can only go as high as 26C on a uniblock. Jump to 25C ambient and it's hitting 60C.
Click to expand...

Also flow, proper contract. ECT


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i wanted to ask. Is there a reason why i cant run my memory at the advertised specs of 1866?

Ever sense i got this board and memory back in 2014 when i try to just overclock the cpu and put the memory at 1866 and stock timings and 1t it will just either not do anything when powered up or beep at me... But if i put it on 2t it boots right up...

But if i keep the cpu at stock it will boot right up at 1866 1t...

If i always keep it on 2t i can overclock way up too 2000mhz. But ain't im loosing performance with it on 2t?

At the moment got it at 1720 stock timing 1t but anything over that it wont post on the ram part.....

Memory is gskill 2x8gb 16gb 1866 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231611


----------



## mus1mus

Turn the VDIMM to 1.7 and try again.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Turn the VDIMM to 1.7 and try again.


Forgot to add that in my post yep got it at 1.7v. Maybe this board just doesn't like this ram? Pass years i tried everything...







and just gave up on it and just ran 2t which i know probably has a hit in performance...


----------



## mus1mus

Try this.

229 FSB
2519 CPU-NB
Clock your CPU the same way.
Manual Timings and 1T.

1.9 CPU NB/PCIe VDDA

I haven't been attached to the FX lately so these Voltages are out of my Head atm. refresh me maybe.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno. Mid 40's on a custom loop?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on Ambient and water temps IMO. On my runs with the Titan X, at 17C temps, the GPU can only go as high as 26C on a uniblock. Jump to 25C ambient and it's hitting 60C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also flow, proper contract. ECT
Click to expand...

I don't think flow is an issue. D5 vario at setting 5. I also cleaned to loop recently. I know my loop order isn't ideal. But it's what my case allows while keeping the tubing neat. Pump/res>PE360>CPU>GPU's (parallel)>CE280>Pump/res

Contact I'm pretty sure is good all around. CoolerMaster Nano Gel using spread method on cpu. MX-4 on my Fury's with Arctic 6w/m.k thermal pads. I've taken these blocks off a few times when cleaning loop. and each time I've used the same X method on the die. Contact appears good after each dismantle. So yeah I'm guessing that living in Africa with 28C ambient temps just isn't ideal.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Forgot to add that in my post yep got it at 1.7v. Maybe this board just doesn't like this ram? Pass years i tried everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just gave up on it and just ran 2t which i know probably has a hit in performance...


My asus m5a99fx hated 1t as well on my ram, even at 1333mhz... but set to 2t it didnt had any issues even at 2600...


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm so far i got it at 1840 1t now, The weird thing is it needed the cpu nb to be bump up some... But the thing is i tried that before and didn't make a difference lol... going to see if it can do more with 1t. Really think my board has issues ......Well i know it does cause that's not the ony problem it has...

Which is forcing me to go ryzen in a month or 2... Sense i cant send it too warranty right now cause no backup.... I probably would've hold out for about a year or 2.

not worth buying another brand new board for this platform at the moment...


----------



## mus1mus

Chose 2133. lol
I forgot


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Chose 2133. lol
> I forgot


Max i ever could get these too stable was 2000 with 2t lol Going to try again with 1t lol.

Having a fun time with the ryzen there mus?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Try this.
> 
> 229 FSB
> 2519 CPU-NB
> Clock your CPU the same way.
> Manual Timings and 1T.
> 
> 1.9 CPU NB/PCIe VDDA
> 
> I haven't been attached to the FX lately so these Voltages are out of my Head atm. refresh me maybe.


Wil?

Cpunb is to much 1.2-1.4 at most

Bumping cpu-nb and nb volts (to 1.2) odds normally needed as well. Sombre up both your clock speed and mem speed at the same time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I dunno. Mid 40's on a custom loop?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on Ambient and water temps IMO. On my runs with the Titan X, at 17C temps, the GPU can only go as high as 26C on a uniblock. Jump to 25C ambient and it's hitting 60C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also flow, proper contract. ECT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think flow is an issue. D5 vario at setting 5. I also cleaned to loop recently. I know my loop order isn't ideal. But it's what my case allows while keeping the tubing neat. Pump/res>PE360>CPU>GPU's (parallel)>CE280>Pump/res
> 
> Contact I'm pretty sure is good all around. CoolerMaster Nano Gel using spread method on cpu. MX-4 on my Fury's with Arctic 6w/m.k thermal pads. I've taken these blocks off a few times when cleaning loop. and each time I've used the same X method on the die. Contact appears good after each dismantle. So yeah I'm guessing that living in Africa with 28C ambient temps just isn't ideal.
Click to expand...

Possible. Very possible.


----------



## gordesky1

Hehe when i saw 1.9cpu nb i was like wow that to much lol... Most i ever gone was 1.4v but that heated the cpu up to much.

update on the ram So far the max i can get out of this ram is 2015mhz and thats on 2t.... On 1t max it did was 1840 but when i restarted windows i was greeted with a black screen than a overclock failed...

Maybe the ram i got is just a bad clocker? Tho still doesn't make sense why it will do 1866 1t when the cpu is at stock hmm...

Also guys how does this score look for firestike? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12223264

It scored about 50pts more with the ram at 2015 2t than it did with 1840 1t

And whats with the GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED? i have the newest drivers.

Slowly trying to get as high as i can with the cpu clock with decent temps. Wish i can do 5ghz again... But something change with the temps and i don't know what...


----------



## Coba

Guys, has anyone successfully changed an AM3b socket cover? mines got a little crack in it right below the bar/locking mechanism. It still functions just fine though but, knowing it's there just drives me bananas...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Max i ever could get these too stable was 2000 with 2t lol Going to try again with 1t lol.
> 
> Having a fun time with the ryzen there mus?


Yeah. Though yhe limited BIOS option on the Giga makes it less appealing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hehe when i saw 1.9cpu nb i was like wow that to much lol... Most i ever gone was 1.4v but that heated the cpu up to much.
> 
> update on the ram So far the max i can get out of this ram is 2015mhz and thats on 2t.... On 1t max it did was 1840 but when i restarted windows i was greeted with a black screen than a overclock failed...
> 
> Maybe the ram i got is just a bad clocker? Tho still doesn't make sense why it will do 1866 1t when the cpu is at stock hmm...
> 
> Also guys how does this score look for firestike? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12223264
> 
> It scored about 50pts more with the ram at 2015 2t than it did with 1840 1t
> 
> And whats with the GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED? i have the newest drivers.
> 
> Slowly trying to get as high as i can with the cpu clock with decent temps. Wish i can do 5ghz again... But something change with the temps and i don't know what...


VDDA. Not CPU NB Voltage.

Yeah, it's called NB/PCIe VDDA isn't it? My bad.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coba*
> 
> Guys, has anyone successfully changed an AM3b socket cover? mines got a little crack in it right below the bar/locking mechanism. It still functions just fine though but, knowing it's there just drives me bananas...


idk sorry


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Hehe when i saw 1.9cpu nb i was like wow that to much lol... Most i ever gone was 1.4v but that heated the cpu up to much.
> 
> update on the ram So far the max i can get out of this ram is 2015mhz and thats on 2t.... On 1t max it did was 1840 but when i restarted windows i was greeted with a black screen than a overclock failed...
> 
> Maybe the ram i got is just a bad clocker? Tho still doesn't make sense why it will do 1866 1t when the cpu is at stock hmm...
> 
> Also guys how does this score look for firestike? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12223264
> 
> It scored about 50pts more with the ram at 2015 2t than it did with 1840 1t
> 
> And whats with the GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED? i have the newest drivers...


Your combined score seems low even for FX could be a bit of instability. The difference between 1T and 2T in most things is very little (some kits work better 2T) and as you can see the increased speed helped a lot more than the command rate does.
Quote:


> GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED


FM tests all WHQL drivers for anomalies etc.. before adding them to the list of "approved" drivers and betas drivers never make the list. Nothing to worry about


----------



## gordesky1

Good to know about the command rate

Hmm what should my combined score be around? I looked in the 3dmark scores of other people and notice even ones at 5ghz has a score around 3900. Mine is at 4.75 at the moment.

So far everything seems stable at the moment. I just wish i would've did a bench at 5ghz when i had mine at 5g 5g right now is out of the question right now cause of the unknown temp issues i been having.. The good thing 4.75 is doable with decent temps.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Forgot to add that in my post yep got it at 1.7v. Maybe this board just doesn't like this ram? Pass years i tried everything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just gave up on it and just ran 2t which i know probably has a hit in performance...
> 
> 
> 
> My asus m5a99fx hated 1t as well on my ram, even at 1333mhz... but set to 2t it didnt had any issues even at 2600...
Click to expand...

Yet mine runs 1T all day at 2000 MHz.









Can anyone confirm is there a performance hit going from 1T to 2T?


----------



## Mega Man

You can test it


----------



## miklkit

My Sabertooth is the same way. Both of them. To OC I have to leave the ram at 1600 and FSB OC from there. It's been running at 2015 and 2T for well over a year and performance seems fine. I run 2T because it's supposed to be more stable than 1T.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Yet mine runs 1T all day at 2000 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm is there a performance hit going from 1T to 2T?


I don't have the tests at hand since they are on another drive, but i did had some kingston ram that i could get up to 1700 Mhz and keep it at 1T, however they didn't came remotely close to how snappy and how fast my Kingston Savage where at 2400 Mhz even if they where running in 2T, i can tell you at least that much







.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Can anyone confirm is there a performance hit going from 1T to 2T?


Downclock your ram to 1600...run a few benchmarks in both 1T and then again in 2T. You now have a measuable variance you can use to predict gauns assuming they are linear.

The reality is just tune it to whatever gives you the best performance in benching and daily use. If higher clocks at 2T outscore lower clocks at 1T then use that.

Forcing it to work at higher clocks in 1T is often not worth the hassle. It can require signoficant tinkering with voltages and even secondary ram timings to get working which are an absolute nightmare and headache to deal with.

The voltage increase alone can be self defeating as higher board temps caused by more volts to NB can cause more problems than any potential speed gains solve.

My advice is take the best you can get easily and if you really care to min/max get a top of the line kit that is certified in your board as a future upgrade.


----------



## Alastair

I wonder if I can hit 2400 on 4 simms at 2T. That should be better than my current 2000 assuming I can keep my current 9-9-10-27 timing and just switch the command rate to 2T


----------



## ocyt

wew, threw up a linpack error once it finished, should i be worried?

not bad for a cheapo $70 motherboard and a $20 hs&f huh?
also a $40 case when it was on sale.
think the memory timings are worth being so high for 2174mhz, or if i should stick to cl9 @1866? can run it at 1.45v if i run it at stock


----------



## mus1mus

Run the app as Admin.


----------



## ocyt

oh that's the issue? thanks









also only need 1.4v to keep it at these speeds, with llc it goes up to 1.52v, most games only take it to 1.45, sometimes 1.47


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 
> 
> wew, threw up a linpack error once it finished, should i be worried?
> 
> not bad for a cheapo $70 motherboard and a $20 hs&f huh?
> also a $40 case when it was on sale.
> think the memory timings are worth being so high for 2174mhz, or if i should stick to cl9 @1866? can run it at 1.45v if i run it at stock


I hate to be a party pooper but negative -1.xxxxxx results are unstable.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> oh that's the issue? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also only need 1.4v to keep it at these speeds, with llc it goes up to 1.52v, most games only take it to 1.45, sometimes 1.47


On gigabyte you don't need to go higher then medium with llc settings, higher settings can even be dangerous, jay2cents or whatever his name is (a YouTuber) damaged his pc with that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> On gigabyte you don't need to go higher then medium with llc settings, higher settings can even be dangerous, jay2cents or whatever his name is (a YouTuber) damaged his pc with that.


That's common with Gigabytes for FX. VBoost cannot be killed esp with UD3.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> oh that's the issue? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also only need 1.4v to keep it at these speeds, with llc it goes up to 1.52v, most games only take it to 1.45, sometimes 1.47
> 
> 
> 
> On gigabyte you don't need to go higher then medium with llc settings, higher settings can even be dangerous, jay2cents or whatever his name is (a YouTuber) damaged his pc with that.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but ill stick with what my experience dictates. Not a guy who decides to drill through a motherboard and "damages his board with llc".

Iirc i use high just fine


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thanks, but ill stick with what my experience dictates. Not a guy who decides to drill through a motherboard and "damages his board with llc".
> 
> Iirc i use high just fine


Yeah, you do, but you also know your way around voltages, the fx platform and how it works very well, not to mention how solid the power phase is on your board, its just that in most cases you don't really need to go over medium with gigabyte boards, and i didn't give the youtuber as a good example, but as someone who just went and messed with settings unprepared.


----------



## tashcz

Most Youtubers have 0 knowledge of AMD's AM3+ platform. They use Intel. And as I've seen some videos from "famous" YTers like Jayz2cents, and like to watch his videos, I've seen he has 0 knowledge of FX's. He might be good with watercooling and stuff, but those guys are used to the "expensive" stuff, like x99, they don't spend their time experimenting with 8 core visheras. Don't take them for granted, we've discussed this not long ago.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Most Youtubers have 0 knowledge of AMD's AM3+ platform. They use Intel. And as I've seen some videos from "famous" YTers like Jayz2cents, and like to watch his videos, I've seen he has 0 knowledge of FX's. He might be good with watercooling and stuff, but those guys are used to the "expensive" stuff, like x99, they don't spend their time experimenting with 8 core visheras. Don't take them for granted, we've discussed this not long ago.


Fixed


----------



## tashcz

Lol, or that.


----------



## nrpeyton

Still going strong, over here.


----------



## strike105x

Like I said i gave him as a bad example







. I totally agree on the YouTube reviewers, I've seen so many cringe worthy things... Linustechtips especially...


----------



## ocyt

lol i get -1 even at stock, you sure that's a fail?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> lol i get -1 even at stock, you sure that's a fail?


Yeah, that's pretty bad... Can also be ram related, though it didn't seem like you where pushing ram...


----------



## ocyt

ughhhhhhhhh smells liek a danm stink bug got into my hintsink, now when the fans start spinning the room stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinking
/rage





































my arctic mx-4 is about 5 years old now, think that might be it?

nope
only stanking when i stress it now. so which part of a mobo start smelling like a stink bug when it goes bad?
no visible damage to the mosfets or capacitors, front and back of mobo looks clean

sigh, guess i should've kept it at 3.7 lol
intel burn test?
more like intel stink fest


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> lol i get -1 even at stock, you sure that's a fail?


yes fair warning, sounds like your board is about to die


----------



## ocyt

yeah this was my fault. stressing and letting it sit at 1.52v probably
stupid me, stressing with ibt would let it sit at that voltage for far longer than it ever would have normally.. lucky it hasn't taken the cpu with it, time to start searching for something better
hopefully these gasses i'm smelling don't give me cancer or something : /

when i stress only the cpu nothings stinkin, weird..


----------



## strike105x

My case is here ! Finally i can start building my pc, gonna pick it up after work XD


----------



## ocyt

should build one out of a cardboard box








be cheap like me.









still though, i don't understand, it smells nothing like burning plastic, or rubber, or even copper.
no capacitors leaking or buldging or showing any damage, same with the mosfets..
maybe the NB heatsink and its TIM? smell is coming from that area, so i'll probably just need more thermal paste or maybe a new heatsink and it wont be an issue


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> should build one out of a cardboard box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be cheap like me.


That's pretty hardcore, i admire it but i couldn't do it







.


----------



## ocyt

lol i haven't cheaped out that hard
...yet
tho i'll likely build my next pc as an mITX and put it in a drawer, only one fan or something simple like that. so sick of having to deal with dozens of screws on everything, and dealing with noisey/overpriced fans.


----------



## strike105x

You know what would be hardcore? If i threw away the case and use the box lol.


----------



## ocyt

haha yea
there are some small power supplies, use an m.2 for storage and a pci e powered or even integrated.
can play games with minimal space/heat


----------



## strike105x

My body is ready, though I'll wait first to be done with spring cleaning before starting to build it:


----------



## ocyt

lmao, found the source of the smell, and it is smoke, the toxic cancerous kind, : /



ouch, now i'm worried about using this psus 4pin


----------



## tashcz

You shouldn't. Something is making DC resistance there causing it to act as a resistor on that part of the board, causing high heat and burn. Either a bad solder job or who knows what, can't see much from here.


----------



## ocyt

i've had this motherboard for a long time, i think it's just deteriorated, also over drawing from the single 4pin as i keep trying to push more power than i should through it
one of the pins on the back of a vrm is bent
and that screenie of the psu connector doesn't show it, but the plastic cover is completely off on the bottom two slots now. it cracked and chipped off rather than melted...


----------



## gapottberg

Lots of mobo deals on higher end AM3+ socket offerings around $100 dosh right now. My brother is looking to upgrade his board so he can OC his FX 8320e and we were shopping sales last week.

Had a 970 Giga Pro Carbon on sale for $89 w/rebate. Almost scooped it up to for me. They are back up to $109 again but im sure another sale is on the horizon.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i've had this motherboard for a long time, i think it's just deteriorated, also over drawing from the single 4pin as i keep trying to push more power than i should through it
> one of the pins on the back of a vrm is bent
> and that screenie of the psu connector doesn't show it, but the plastic cover is completely off on the bottom two slots now. it cracked and chipped off rather than melted...


Don't use anything, and try cleaning the PSU cable with alchohol. Please don't use the mobo any more, it's a potential fire hazard.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Lots of mobo deals on higher end AM3+ socket offerings around $100 dosh right now. My brother is looking to upgrade his board so he can OC his FX 8320e and we were shopping sales last week.
> 
> Had a 970 Giga Pro Carbon on sale for $89 w/rebate. Almost scooped it up to for me. They are back up to $109 again but im sure another sale is on the horizon.


Damn, here in Serbia I think the CHVZ is gonna cost 200EUR in 2020...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> You shouldn't. Something is making DC resistance there causing it to act as a resistor on that part of the board, causing high heat and burn. Either a bad solder job or who knows what, can't see much from here.


it had nothing to do with the mother board

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i've had this motherboard for a long time, i think it's just deteriorated, also over drawing from the single 4pin as i keep trying to push more power than i should through it
> one of the pins on the back of a vrm is bent
> and that screenie of the psu connector doesn't show it, but the plastic cover is completely off on the bottom two slots now. it cracked and chipped off rather than melted...


the PSU had a loose connection if it was the board, the board would of burnt

and the plastic is designed to do what it did


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> the PSU had a loose connection


that can't be right, i remember firmly pressing it in, and when pulling it out the connector wouldn't come out unitl i squeezed the hatch
ugh. i really don't want to pay hundreds of dollars for a new mobo when all i need is a cheap piece of plastic and a quick resolder


----------



## tashcz

As I said, resistance appeared somewhere at the connection. It could be the mobo, it could be the PSU pins (unlikely), it could be the mobo pins, the connection itself, or it could be too much amperes going through that connection. Anyway, what I'd do is unsolder the mobo connector and see whats up. Tricky thing is mobos have like 16 layers PCB, hard to unsolder anything. But I would refrain from using that mobo right now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the PSU had a loose connection
> 
> 
> 
> that can't be right, i remember firmly pressing it in, and when pulling it out the connector wouldn't come out unitl i squeezed the hatch
> ugh. i really don't want to pay hundreds of dollars for a new mobo when all i need is a cheap piece of plastic and a quick resolder
Click to expand...

it is, and has NOTHING to do with you pushing on it

they make contact by clamping around the pin. ironically you can see the split and the source of the damage in your pic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> As I said, resistance appeared somewhere at the connection. It could be the mobo, it could be the PSU pins (unlikely), it could be the mobo pins, the connection itself, or it could be too much amperes going through that connection. Anyway, what I'd do is unsolder the mobo connector and see whats up. Tricky thing is mobos have like 16 layers PCB, hard to unsolder anything. But I would refrain from using that mobo right now.


i deal with these type of issues all the time, it was the contact between the male and female pins

if it had anything to do with the PCB - the pcb would be burned as that would be the "resistor". that would be where the heat was. it was only on the pins. there for it was the pins that had the resistance that is why they burnt ( really heated up and the plastic melted )


----------



## tashcz

Then again, taking another look at all photos, seems the things around the pins got heated, hence the plastic melted. Mega is right. Maybe it's possible to fix the connector, but like I said, soldering and unsoldering anything on the PCB is a pain in the ...

Luckily, this never happened to me. But judging the looks of that female connector, seems like there isn't a lot of metal there, seems thin.


----------



## strike105x

If you know someone who can do it it's worth a shot (or if you got the skills), the gigabyte 970 ds3 is a decent mobo after all.

In other news upon managing my finances better im keeping the m5a99fx board (that blue theme is to beautiful to let go) as backup for the fx4300, and I'll keep the noctua industrial fan as well because who knows ?

And as random babble i went this weekend to sell of an asrock left over mobo i had (on am3+ as well) and by god was the guy i was selling to ridiculous... First of he used with his system which had a phenom 955, a couple of HDD's and a 590 dual gpu with a no brand 600w psu... He went to remove the cpu from the old mobo, DIDN'T CLEAN NEITHER, applied new paste and used them like that, not to mention all the dirt on the components.... After seeing all of that i wanted to be a nice guy and tell him his issues with his pc lie elsewhere, didn't want to take advantage of him and sell of like that the mobo, but he was one of those guys who "knew better" and with no success in talking at the end i was like "okay f... this" got my money and went on my way... Funny thing is that it was late at night and that neighborhood ended up filled with hookers.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi fellas,

Something weird just happened to me..

I was looking in the download folder and all of a sudden its empty... not one byte is in there without me deleting anything at all... just out of the blue everything is gone..

Is there a way to get it back? I did restore my PC with system restore but the files are still not back.. Is there a program or something that can bring it back?

Thnx in advance.


----------



## mus1mus

Do you have different user accounts on that computer?


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, i am the only one and the only one that is allowed to use my PC.

I am 100% sure i did not delete anything from that folder.. This must be the weirdest thing ever happened to me to be honest...


----------



## ocyt

check your HDD smart data, likely a failing HDD, unless someone found a way to ssh into your computer and delete everything just to aggravate you..


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi fellas,
> 
> Something weird just happened to me..
> 
> I was looking in the download folder and all of a sudden its empty... not one byte is in there without me deleting anything at all... just out of the blue everything is gone..
> 
> Is there a way to get it back? I did restore my PC with system restore but the files are still not back.. Is there a program or something that can bring it back?
> 
> Thnx in advance.


Call it what you want but Win 10 I have had that and drives wiped all together. May be why they are being sued as that article points out. I seem to remember stuff like Speccy was something Windows 10 auto removed having to due with something or other.

I don't put nothing pass MS anymore.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi fellas,
> 
> Something weird just happened to me..
> 
> I was looking in the download folder and all of a sudden its empty... not one byte is in there without me deleting anything at all... just out of the blue everything is gone..
> 
> Is there a way to get it back? I did restore my PC with system restore but the files are still not back.. Is there a program or something that can bring it back?
> 
> Thnx in advance.


is the whole folder missing or is it just the contents


----------



## gapottberg

You said you did a system restore. It is likely related to that or some other software you ran. Programs like CCcleaner and other registry fixers and cleaners will often have wiping download folder as an option checked by default. If you ran one and missed this it is likely your cause. Even some spyware and anti virus software may have that option. It is much more likely to be something you did inadvertently than a hacker or MS trying to screw you.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is the whole folder missing or is it just the contents


Only the content.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> is the whole folder missing or is it just the contents


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> You said you did a system restore. It is likely related to that or some other software you ran. Programs like CCcleaner and other registry fixers and cleaners will often have wiping download folder as an option checked by default. If you ran one and missed this it is likely your cause. Even some spyware and anti virus software may have that option. It is much more likely to be something you did inadvertently than a hacker or MS trying to screw you.


I never had this before and i use ccleaner for a long period now so that's not it.

I did system restore because i couldn't get it back with recuva from the makers of ccleaner... if i deleted it manually it would most likely show up after system restore which it didn't strangely. I don't think it is MS or some kind of virus because i ran various anti-virus software and my OC isn't corrupt. This concludes that I did something but nothing that i know of is able to delete all the content from that folder and is not recoverable which makes it strange. My Samsung 950 Pro is also in perfect health so that's also not it.


----------



## mus1mus

can you see a folder with the .temp ext inside C:\users?

Or try the regedit and check if a new user profile has been created for you.


----------



## hurricane28

Nope.

Strange thing is that only the download folder is emptied for some reason.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Strange thing is that only the download folder is emptied for some reason.


was going to say what mus said about the user accounts......check the user folder for any other accounts....only thing i can think of


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> If you know someone who can do it it's worth a shot (or if you got the skills), the gigabyte 970 ds3 is a decent mobo after all.


Don't wanna break the party but I own a DS3P. It's a bit tougher and it's heatsinked on the VRMs. His mobo doesn't have any VRM heatsink. It's literally a bare minimum to run a FX chip. I'd swap it, I didn't even notice he had that motherboard. I would never use it and push 1.5V+ on it as he did. That's something you don't do on that board. It changes my oppinion on the stuff I've wrote here completely. I thought he had an Asus board by the colors of it.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi fellas,
> 
> Something weird just happened to me..
> 
> I was looking in the download folder and all of a sudden its empty... not one byte is in there without me deleting anything at all... just out of the blue everything is gone..
> 
> Is there a way to get it back? *I did restore my PC with system restore but the files are still not back*.. Is there a program or something that can bring it back?
> 
> Thnx in advance.


I misudnerstood, this was done after you lost the data...not before. My bad.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's again,
so i have been shopping and got me a new 2tb 6gb/s drive. just updating windows and then ill see if running ibt or occt at stock causes any problem like it did before.

for those that are not up to speed on my situation, theres a qvl list for hard drive and ssd compatibilty with the msi carbon. it appears my 3gb/s hdd are not functioning right and the ssd is 60gb and there are no 60gb ssd drives on the qvl list either.

main issue is that even with the ssd running windows correctly and its passing ibt on very high,but its freezing the desktop and then recovering.
my ram tests fine and is on the qvl list at 3200.


----------



## MrPerforations

looking good so far, been flailing ibt around the screen and its not frozen yet.








127 sec and 60 Gflops out of ibt at stock, is that normal please?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> looking good so far, been flailing ibt around the screen and its not frozen yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 127 sec and 60 Gflops out of ibt at stock, is that normal please?


It may be for the non AVX version of IBT . If you want the more stressful version it's in the op of the Vishera club.


----------



## MrPerforations

thanks man, its passed ibt at very high now without freezing, happy day here.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Don't wanna break the party but I own a DS3P. It's a bit tougher and it's heatsinked on the VRMs. His mobo doesn't have any VRM heatsink. It's literally a bare minimum to run a FX chip. I'd swap it, I didn't even notice he had that motherboard. I would never use it and push 1.5V+ on it as he did. That's something you don't do on that board. It changes my oppinion on the stuff I've wrote here completely. I thought he had an Asus board by the colors of it.


Ouch, sorry i mixed it up with the DS3P, yup its better to go for something else then...


----------



## hurricane28

I already know what went wrong and why my downloads folder is empty..

In Windows 10 you can remove temporary files which includes the download folder... I never looked at this and deleted this thinking that it was the download folder of chrome for some reason.. Clearly, i wasn't thinking strait lol









Now the question becomes, how do i get it back? I tried Recuva but it didn't find anything and reverting back to an older restore point either.. Is there something else i can do to recover my data?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I already know what went wrong and why my downloads folder is empty..
> 
> In Windows 10 you can remove temporary files which includes the download folder... I never looked at this and deleted this thinking that it was the download folder of chrome for some reason.. Clearly, i wasn't thinking strait lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question becomes, how do i get it back? I tried Recuva but it didn't find anything and reverting back to an older restore point either.. Is there something else i can do to recover my data?


so you deleted the folder or did u just delete the files? need to know so i can help you


----------



## hurricane28

I deleted the files only.

In Windows 10 you can select: settings/system/storage and than click on your C: drive.

You see things like this:





I accidentally checked the downloads folder too because i thought that it was the browser downloads folder which was stupid of me because i can delete that in the browser itself...

Anyway, i deleted those items and tried with Recuva to restore it but no luck. I even tried to se the folder to previous versions but there is none unfortunately... Even system restore couldn't restore them.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I deleted the files only.
> 
> In Windows 10 you can select: settings/system/storage and than click on your C: drive.
> 
> You see things like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accidentally checked the downloads folder too because i thought that it was the browser downloads folder which was stupid of me because i can delete that in the browser itself...
> 
> Anyway, i deleted those items and tried with Recuva to restore it but no luck. I even tried to se the folder to previous versions but there is none unfortunately... Even system restore couldn't restore them.


i was going to suggest the folder restore lol...never mind its a harsh lesson to learn i suppose....i always backup that folder on another drive


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i was going to suggest the folder restore lol...never mind its a harsh lesson to learn i suppose....i always backup that folder on another drive


Yeah, i was ahead of ya









And yes, i learn every day, especially with Windows 10...

Thnx for the input though


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i was ahead of ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, i learn every day, especially with Windows 10...
> 
> Thnx for the input though


have you tried any other recovery programs? might be worth checking some out


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah tried several but no luck so far.. will look further but i think i can't get it back.. O well, at least a learned that don't trust Windows 10 cleaners and ALWAYS read very closely what you delete...


----------



## nrpeyton

Right I've got 10KG of dry ice coming tomorrow and there's 5L of Acetone here too.. any ideas what I can do with it?

Last time (2 months ago) I broke the world record for the fastest CPU Frequency ever recorded using my *old* mobo. (ASROCK 990FX Killer). _<--- crappy board I know, but I liked breaking the record (it gave me something to aim for.......! ;-)_

Now I have the ASROCK 990FX EXTREME9.

Not sure what my goal is this time or what I'm actually aiming for.

Any ideas?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Right I've got 10KG of dry ice coming tomorrow and there's 5L of Acetone here too.. any ideas what I can do with it?
> 
> *Last time (2 months ago) I broke the world record for the fastest CPU Frequency ever recorded* using my *old* mobo. (ASROCK 990FX Killer). _<--- crappy board I know, but I liked breaking the record (it gave me something to aim for.......! ;-)_
> 
> Now I have the ASROCK 990FX EXTREME9.
> 
> Not sure what my goal is this time or what I'm actually aiming for.
> 
> Any ideas?


I think i missed that, can you post a link plz?


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think i missed that, can you post a link plz?


http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/fatal1ty_990fx_killer/

(the 5900 at top of list is mine) <--- _not bad for a 4 phase mobo ( *Fatal1ty 990FX Killer*) with no LLC on dry ice & a VRM that jumps up/down by up to 100mv under load lol_

http://hwbot.org/submission/3461519_nick_peyton_cpu_frequency_fx_8350_5900_mhz
(clicking the link)

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=167397
(and record on forum)

*



*(nearly forgot the video lol - what I done with my GTX 1080 is epic lol)

*Picture \/*


Anyway I've got all this DRY ICE coming tomorrow, and I'm excited.. but not sure what to be excited about? lol

Any ideas?


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Don't wanna break the party but I own a DS3P. It's a bit tougher and it's heatsinked on the VRMs. His mobo doesn't have any VRM heatsink. It's literally a bare minimum to run a FX chip. I'd swap it, I didn't even notice he had that motherboard. I would never use it and push 1.5V+ on it as he did. That's something you don't do on that board. It changes my oppinion on the stuff I've wrote here completely. I thought he had an Asus board by the colors of it.


i wasn't even trying to
the extreme llc profile drastically increased voltages PAST 1.5
i idiotically let it run the test at those volts anyways, cause i was gaming and it wasn't going near it, so i figured it would only increase in bursts, and the fact that my cpu was at 100% made the monitoring a little slow.
bah excuses, i'm an idiot.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i wasn't even trying to
> the extreme llc profile drastically increased voltages PAST 1.5
> i idiotically let it run the test at those volts anyways, cause i was gaming and it wasn't going near it, so i figured it would only increase in bursts, and the fact that my cpu was at 100% made the monitoring a little slow.
> bah excuses, i'm an idiot.


I ran my DS3P @ 1.56V for some time. It ran well but the chip was highly degraded already so the max was 4.5GHz. I could cool it, but it had only one 4pin CPU connector. Pulled about 300-320W from the wall. Seemed like a good chip except it wanted a bunch of voltage. But your DS3 is really something that can run only stock FXs. Just buy a cheap mobo and replace it, trust me. It's a shame to waste the whole system because of the cheap motherboard. Get an Aura like I did, I used to own a Sabertooth that died on me. Or at least get a UD3P if you wanna run 4.2GHz, don't know if the BIOS bug can let you go further, guys here can tell you more about it.

Anyway, just wanted to share something. I need to service my Nepton 240M, the pump is dying, rattling so loud it oversounds the JetFlos at 100%.

At 4.75GHz I was hitting 70C on the socket and 61C on the cores. But since summer is comming, i went back to 4.5GHz that gives me mid or lower 40s, and about 50C on the socket.

I just lol'd when I put the Hyper 103 (92mm but a good heatsink) and the temps @ 4.5GHz went to 65C on the cores in about a minute of IBT and I shut it down. Now running 4.0GHz at 42C cores and ~60C socket under IBT ultra high.

Just for some to see what difference good coolers make on FX's. It's almost a 40C difference if I let it run at 4.5GHz.


----------



## MiladEd

A question guys, I've been running my FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz OC 24/7 for nearly 2 years, my vcore is at 1.475 Volts and my max temperature is about 70 C, the system is really stable though, no crashes whatsoever during stress test and normal usage. I was wondering, how safe is the voltage for extended usage? I'm probably not upgrading for another year or two, and I don't want the PC to crap out on me.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> A question guys, I've been running my FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz OC 24/7 for nearly 2 years, my vcore is at 1.475 Volts and my max temperature is about 70 C, the system is really stable though, no crashes whatsoever during stress test and normal usage. I was wondering, how safe is the voltage for extended usage? I'm probably not upgrading for another year or two, and I don't want the PC to crap out on me.


core temps or socket?


----------



## MiladEd

Socket, Core was 60 C IIRC.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiladEd*
> 
> A question guys, I've been running my FX-8320 @ 4.5 GHz OC 24/7 for nearly 2 years, my vcore is at 1.475 Volts and my max temperature is about 70 C, the system is really stable though, no crashes whatsoever during stress test and normal usage. I was wondering, how safe is the voltage for extended usage? I'm probably not upgrading for another year or two, and I don't want the PC to crap out on me.


very safe. While you are on the bleeding edge in terms of core temps your voltage is well within the safe limits. The safe limits being 1.55V. However due to the nature of Vishera if you can keep it well below the core temps going above the safe voltage level has been proven to do pretty much nothing to these chips. So you are a pretty safe. The only thing I can say is try getting those core temps down a bit.

"Vishera. If you can cool it. You can clock it!"


----------



## BinaryBummer

If you could mount a 80mm fan on the backside of you processor it may be enough to drop those temps to 65c maybe less. Even if you can tie wrap it to float that underside of the processor, so long as the case can close.


----------



## MiladEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> very safe. While you are on the bleeding edge in terms of core temps your voltage is well within the safe limits. The safe limits being 1.55V. However due to the nature of Vishera if you can keep it well below the core temps going above the safe voltage level has been proven to do pretty much nothing to these chips. So you are a pretty safe. The only thing I can say is try getting those core temps down a bit.
> 
> "Vishera. If you can cool it. You can clock it!"


Thanks, good to know I'm fine. Unfortunately, I don't think there much I can do to the temps. I might be getting slightly lower temps in the future, since I've ordered a RX 480 to replace my heavily overclocked and overvolted R9 280X (1120 MHz @ 1.3 V) which will have significantly lower power consumption and lower heat output in the case, possibly. Or maybe using an AC to reduce ambient temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> If you could mount a 80mm fan on the backside of you processor it may be enough to drop those temps to 65c maybe less. Even if you can tie wrap it to float that underside of the processor, so long as the case can close.


Well I already have a 120 mm case fan behind the socket, results of which you can see here. It originally dropped my temps by 10 C, before I got my water cooler, which enabled me to go from 4.2 GHz to 4.3 GHz.


----------



## strike105x

Honestly if you had it for almost two years like this, it should run like this for quite a while longer, if there where risks of CPU degradation and such you would have already have had problems, my advice is to keep it the way it is and don't mess with the settings anymore, it should do fine.


----------



## MiladEd

Thanks a lot guys, I'm likely to keep the PC at its current settings for at least another year or two, depending on how much of a raise I can get annually lol. I was always worried my CPU might be degrading a bit under so much voltage, but It's good to know I have at least a little bit more headroom.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Ok so I'm kind of sort of in the same boat. For the last 3 years I ran my 8350 at 4.6 and my voltage was only at 1.40. Recently, my H80i crapped out so I replaced it and redid my OC. I got it up to 4.5Ghz on stock voltage of 1.32 and was like wow, I have loads of head room here. Then It only took 3 more points to1.39 for 4.6. So I went for 4.7 thinking its a cake walk and I ended up having to crank it all the way up to 1.47 to get it stable on 4.7Ghz

Now everything seems pretty sweet except for the CPU temp. Here's my result in the 7.5 hours of Prime 95:
Pretty much the whole time (Under full load, prime 95, cores at 100%) it runs at around 69-70c and about once per hour it touches 72-73 for at least for about 20-25 seconds at a time, then back to the 69-70.

My core temps however stayed (again, the whole time, 7.5 hours) at 51-56c and NEVER a point above. In fact the 56 is about once an hour for about a minute and then back to 51-52-51-51-54 cycle.

I'm guessing this is good but I'm a little concerned about my socket temps. I'm figuring as you all said to MilaED that it's all well and good and I probably just need to ghetto rig a small fan right over my VRM's (no room behind the motherboard). However I was also thinking should I just go back to 4.6? I mean from 4.6 to 4.7 ended up being ridiculously expensive as far as Voltage goes all for just 100mhz. Any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Ok so I'm kind of sort of in the same boat. For the last 3 years I ran my 8350 at 4.6 and my voltage was only at 1.40. Recently, my H80i crapped out so I replaced it and redid my OC. I got it up to 4.5Ghz on stock voltage of 1.32 and was like wow, I have loads of head room here. Then It only took 3 more points to1.39 for 4.6. So I went for 4.7 thinking its a cake walk and I ended up having to crank it all the way up to 1.47 to get it stable on 4.7Ghz
> 
> Now everything seems pretty sweet except for the CPU temp. Here's my result in the 7.5 hours of Prime 95:
> Pretty much the whole time (Under full load, prime 95, cores at 100%) it runs at around 69-70c and about once per hour it touches 72-73 for at least for about 20-25 seconds at a time, then back to the 69-70.
> 
> My core temps however stayed (again, the whole time, 7.5 hours) at 51-56c and NEVER a point above. In fact the 56 is about once an hour for about a minute and then back to 51-52-51-51-54 cycle.
> 
> I'm guessing this is good but I'm a little concerned about my socket temps. I'm figuring as you all said to MilaED that it's all well and good and I probably just need to ghetto rig a small fan right over my VRM's (no room behind the motherboard). However I was also thinking should I just go back to 4.6? I mean from 4.6 to 4.7 ended up being ridiculously expensive as far as Voltage goes all for just 100mhz. Any suggestion would be appreciated


There are slim scythe 120mm fans, that's how i managed to put something at the back of my pc as well, you can use double side tape or you can drill the side to mount it properly and have access to air from outside for even better temps, then again up to 75c should be fine for socket temps.

Edit: actually you don't have to worry, unlike prime real world usage won't get ypur socket temps that high you can get the x264 dtress test to see what im talking.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> There are slim scythe 120mm fans, that's how i managed to put something at the back of my pc as well, you can use double side tape or you can drill the side to mount it properly and have access to air from outside for even better temps, then again up to 75c should be fine for socket temps.
> 
> Edit: actually you don't have to worry, unlike prime real world usage won't get ypur socket temps that high you can get the x264 dtress test to see what im talking.


Thanks bud, I will certainly check out the x264, Prime can be kind of brutal lol


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Thanks bud, I will certainly check out the x264, Prime can be kind of brutal lol


PS: sorry for all the mistakes there, i was writing from my phone in a hurry...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Ok so I'm kind of sort of in the same boat. For the last 3 years I ran my 8350 at 4.6 and my voltage was only at 1.40. Recently, my H80i crapped out so I replaced it and redid my OC. I got it up to 4.5Ghz on stock voltage of 1.32 and was like wow, I have loads of head room here. Then It only took 3 more points to1.39 for 4.6. So I went for 4.7 thinking its a cake walk and I ended up having to crank it all the way up to 1.47 to get it stable on 4.7Ghz
> 
> Now everything seems pretty sweet except for the CPU temp. Here's my result in the 7.5 hours of Prime 95:
> Pretty much the whole time (Under full load, prime 95, cores at 100%) it runs at around 69-70c and about once per hour it touches 72-73 for at least for about 20-25 seconds at a time, then back to the 69-70.
> 
> My core temps however stayed (again, the whole time, 7.5 hours) at 51-56c and NEVER a point above. In fact the 56 is about once an hour for about a minute and then back to 51-52-51-51-54 cycle.
> 
> I'm guessing this is good but I'm a little concerned about my socket temps. I'm figuring as you all said to MilaED that it's all well and good and I probably just need to ghetto rig a small fan right over my VRM's (no room behind the motherboard). However I was also thinking should I just go back to 4.6? I mean from 4.6 to 4.7 ended up being ridiculously expensive as far as Voltage goes all for just 100mhz. Any suggestion would be appreciated


damn that volt wall hit you hard in the face didn't it. Socket temps are fine. Generally keep them below 75. EDIT (I see you have an Asus board. So you could probably take the socket all the way to 90C if your VRM doesn't throttle you first. The Asus boards are quite resistant to the socket temps being high. So you might be able to push it further into the 80s and still be safe) Things I can recommend. Try mixing up your OC a bit. A bit of CPU-NB voltage can help and might let you lower your vcore a notch or two. Mix up your OC to include a bit of base clock. Not all chips like multi only overclocks. My personal settings is 297x16 and 300x16 for 4.9 and 4.95 respectively.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> damn that volt wall hit you hard in the face didn't it. Socket temps are fine. Generally keep them below 75. EDIT (I see you have an Asus board. So you could probably take the socket all the way to 90C if your VRM doesn't throttle you first. The Asus boards are quite resistant to the socket temps being high. So you might be able to push it further into the 80s and still be safe) Things I can recommend. Try mixing up your OC a bit. A bit of CPU-NB voltage can help and might let you lower your vcore a notch or two. Mix up your OC to include a bit of base clock. Not all chips like multi only overclocks. My personal settings is 297x16 and 300x16 for 4.9 and 4.95 respectively.


Thank you for the advice bud, greatly appreciated. Yep the wall pretty much body slammed me lol I just didn't coming like that. You have 4.95 on an 8370? Holy cow nice OC. You are right in that mine is a multi OC only lol I just never had the nerve to mess around with the NB and all that. The multi seems just so straight forward but I have heard others say the same as you that multi is not the only way and many times you can get more out of it using some base clock. I'm definitely not going to try and push it to 4.8 and I attached a small fan over the VRM's, have to test it and see. If you say my temps are fine and smooth for this OC then I'm happy. I was just shocked at how quickly the buck stopped (I was sure I was going to just breeze into 4.8 lolol)


----------



## ocyt

can't get all cores stable past 3.4ghz lmao
4.0 CPB is stable at least.
idk how to make sense of it all, tried changing a few things (NB, core volt) to the way my last board had them, but it refuses to boot (and i have to reset cmos manually rather than having it switch to the dual bios, ughhhhh)

this is with default settings and extreme llc (i upped my ram speed though)

where am i going to find information on which sensors are giving these temp readings?


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> can't get all cores stable past 3.4ghz lmao
> 4.0 CPB is stable at least.
> idk how to make sense of it all, tried changing a few things (NB, core volt) to the way my last board had them, but it refuses to boot (and i have to reset cmos manually rather than having it switch to the dual bios, ughhhhh)
> 
> this is with default settings and extreme llc (i upped my ram speed though)
> 
> where am i going to find information on which sensors are giving these temp readings?


Are those cores at 1400 throttling up and down? Or are they static at that speed? Mine had several random cores that would fluctuate up and down from 3.4 to 4.7 over and over and it turned out that I had AMP enabled in the the advanced settings. Apparently that is some kind of power management control (based on your type of OC which is considerably more involved than my multi OC I'm sure you know all about that setting)


----------



## ocyt

yeah AMP is the culprit, it's on by default, so i'm assuming that's why my voltages and freq were all weird
ugh just look at that 1.42 vcore for stock, ridiculous.

i'm at 3.6 and 1.33v now, going to continue testing, see how far i can get

1.38v can't even handle 4ghz : (

hmm, maybe my 212+ is unable to keep that one core cool?
seems as though the chip starts failing once it approaches 55C, regardless of voltages/speed it's running


----------



## gapottberg

Yup. First piece of advice i give people having problems is to send us screens of their actual bios settings so we can ensure all the power saving stuff is disabled.

You need screenshots generally because a lot of them go by different names on different boards and bios and can be easily missed.

You need to disable them not so much to improve stability, but so you know what the actual heck is going on. Throttling and power saving settings are nearly indestinguishable. Many times once you have a for sure stable set up you can reenable them if you care about such things. Just make sure anytime you do stress testing or bump your OC up you disable them again until you are sure its stable.


----------



## ocyt

i just wanted to see how high i could set it at default bios settings, not very high as you can see lol (3.5=fail, but 3.4ghz was stable).
definitely disabled those features as i'm now stress testing and going for a stable overclock, 4.0 at least past a test stable at 1.4125 this time, but the power draw difference is ridiculous, aaand i'm still baffled by these sensors, why is cpu at 55C, while cpu package and tctl are only 48? where is the motherboard sensor if not at the socket? i found out that temp 3 is my NB temp, but what is temp4-6?



also my vrms are getting toasty and the motherboard wont let me set my 80mm fan to its max 5k rpm, and only goes up to 3.5k. the stock gigabyte system viewer for viewing temps doesn't even work >: (

this is a screenie from another poster on here that has the same mobo, i haven't mimicked his setting though, just medium LLC and upped the cpu vcore, every other setting you see is auto.


----------



## gapottberg

What version of prime95 are you using. If its anything after v27.9 it may not be optimized for FX and can cause errors that are not realated to your cpu as much as it just not being optimized for the software anymore.

v27.9 was the last version optimized for FX and is largely comsidered the best P95 to stress with on this forum. Maybe give that a try and see if it improves your results.


----------



## ocyt

27.7.1

should i be worried that only one set of vrms are providing all the power? (or at least hwinfo claims so)
it's 4+1 + 4+1 right? which is why it's split with different sensors?
ugh 4.1 fails, but 4.0 is stable. stupid eigth core, whys he gotta be such a failure


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> What version of prime95 are you using. If its anything after v27.9 it may not be optimized for FX and can cause errors that are not realated to your cpu as much as it just not being optimized for the software anymore.
> 
> v27.9 was the last version optimized for FX and is largely comsidered the best P95 to stress with on this forum. Maybe give that a try and see if it improves your results.


Really? I didn't know that. Has the current version been tested with the older? I use 28.10 and it seemed to work the same as it ever did for me. What's the difference? According to Prime95 upon launch it apparently optimizes itself depending on your CPU. I know (I think) that 27. something is the first version that supported FX chips, but it still calls mine a Bulldozer


----------



## ocyt

hott hott hottttt, also noticed the first core is slower at completing tasks than the others
1.45vcore for 4.1 doesn't sound right at all
is it my core VID that's holding me back?
i tried upping my NB by 0.1v (although hwinfo doens't report any change) which helped, but not much.

also hit that 55C threshold without it failing, which is nice.
awh danm IBT fails me >: (


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 
> hott hott hottttt, also noticed the first core is slower at completing tasks than the others
> 1.45vcore for 4.1 doesn't sound right at all
> is it my core VID that's holding me back?
> i tried upping my NB by 0.1v (although hwinfo doens't report any change) which helped, but not much.
> 
> also hit that 55C threshold without it failing, which is nice.
> awh danm IBT fails me >: (


You are not Europe by any chance? I'm asking because I have a Sabertooth Rev.1 that I don't have any use for now.


----------



## ocyt

i don't think my motherboard is the issue.
wish you had told me a few days ago when my last mobo had died (see a page or two back for the nasty details and burn marks)
looks like i'm only going to get 4.1ghz out of this chip, total dud


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i don't think my motherboard is the issue.
> wish you had told me a few days ago when my last mobo had died (see a page or two back for the nasty details and burn marks)
> looks like i'm only going to get 4.1ghz out of this chip, total dud


Ah ok, 4.1 really is a bummer









I also have my FX-8350 lying around without any use for it, but that was only an average clocker too. Got [email protected]~1.46V with temps that were on the edge with my NH-D15.


----------



## gapottberg

I am not certain whether new revisions fixed issues some of the newer ones seem to have. I am basing this on the advice of people whom know much more than I and it has been discussed at length in other threads around here. It may very well be that newer versions no longer seemingly cause failures that will not happen on the FX versions.

I was personally having issues getting anything to pass the newest P95 years ago and that was the advice i got. I swapped in 27.9 and began to pass scenarios that were obviously stable and only fail when i knew i was pushing the edge of what my chip can handle. Seem to help me find my sweet spot.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i don't think my motherboard is the issue.
> wish you had told me a few days ago when my last mobo had died (see a page or two back for the nasty details and burn marks)
> looks like i'm only going to get 4.1ghz out of this chip, total dud


Well if your cooling wasn't sufficient, and you ran 1.5V on a 4-phase motherboard (I don't count the extra one since it's not for the CPU), and you haven't monitored your temps (you said you were running 4.5GHz?) and get that much heat at lower clocks and voltage... seems like you messed up your chip. It's something my DS3P did to a 8320, and what I did. My watercooling is on service right now so I'm using a 92mm air heatsink. I remember using it @ 4.4GHz with a lot hotter chip and didn't do stress tests, GTA V was working okay and I considered it fine. Then got watercooling and stuff, it worked @ 4.7GHz but that few months without it left a mark. Now that chip won't go above 4.5GHz, and even that is semi stable.

But just to make sure, post us all of your BIOS ss's, you might be missing something. And anyway, that board can be the reason why you can't go any higher.


----------



## tashcz

And I've taken another look at your current screenshots. First, bump your NB voltage up! Also if you have CPU/NB! Other than that, what's that RAM you are using? You are running tight C10 timings on 2133MHz?! I managed to get 2200MHz out of a GREAT kit of HyperX memory. Lower your memory speed to 1866MHz and then try again. Your RAM might be causing the issue. Also, you seem to be running C6E + CnQ or something else enabled. Please, screenshots of all pages in BIOS.


----------



## ocyt

meh, i give up. that last core just can't get to 4.1ghz

1.4125 cpu vcore with medium llc, puts it up to 1.42v (minimum for 4.0ghz stable) i've tried 1.464v (both with medium LLC and 1.36v+extreme LLC for reaching that voltage) but aside from hitting my thermal limit i still can't get 4.1ghz stable under IBT
1.4v nb core (tested up to 1.45v still fails 4.1ghz)
1.65v ram when i OC it to cl10 2133, (tested 4.1 and 4.2ghz at 1.5v 1866mhz cl9 xmp1 settings and even 1600mhz cl11)
1.20v HTlink (tried 1.3v, still unstable)
1.8v NB/PCIE/PLL voltage (tried increasing to 1.9v, still unstable)
2.5v cpu pll voltage (tried upping it to 2.65v still unstable)
1.3v NBvoltage (tested 1.45v, still unstable + more heat)

those are all the voltages i can control via BIOS.
also those are the voltages required for 4.0ghz @ FSB 229, 2520NB, 2980 HT & 2133mhz cl10 ram

stress tested with all the power saving features (and even svm), along with turbo turned *OFF* while running the stock xmp1 cl9 1866 ram speed (hell i even tested for 4.1ghz with cl11 1600mhz ram), all my fans running at max speed, p95(v27.7.1, can't find 27.9) fails after a few minutes at 4.2ghz, IBT fails second or third test at 4.1ghz.

@4.1ghz IBT fails the second or third test, yet p95 passes (albeit only tested 20minutes), at 4.2ghz p95 fails too. tested both multiplier and FSB OCed for 4.1/4.2ghz, same volts as above, same results.

now i've enabled the power saving features (disabled turbo, HPC and APM) for 24/7 4.0ghz, 229 fsb and ram OCed to 2133 cl10.

pity, i should've bought another cheapo mobo, wish i had known this chip was so worthless before splurging so much on this motherboard. i've never let the chip hit 60C (and only bought it in november), the socket hit 61C while testing 4.1 but tctl is still under that threshold (max 58C)
think i'll end up swaping the 8320e for my phenom II 925 and OC it again. but first ill test to see if i can get 4.4ghz again off the first 6 cores like the 970a had achieved.

edit: 6 core only goes up to 4.4ghz stable, same issue as above, going to 4.5ghz fails IBT but works with p95

side note: possible my last core isn't being cooled properly by the separated 212+ pipes, although i doubt that's the problem
another note to self: leave the voltages @ normal, use dynamic dvid to make use of power saving features.


----------



## cssorkinman

Newegg has the FX 9590 for $129 if anyone is interested .


----------



## gapottberg

Given Ryzens release and performance, i am curious to know at what price most of us would consider that chip a deal at this point.

For me im thinking its gonna ave to be closer to like $89 US...but idk.


----------



## gordesky1

wish frys would have shipping... they have it for 65$ lol I probably would of bought another one for a spare even tho i be going ryzen in 2 months or so.

Even tho my 8370 is a 5ghz chip well was... not sure what happen temps just been crazy lately on it...

Anyone know if newegg will price match frys? I know newegg does but not sure at that price and also when its in store ony...


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Newegg has the FX 9590 for $129 if anyone is interested .


I've read lot's on that chip (I saw the same ad way back when an was considering it) and from what I've read it's more hassle than it's worth. Lot's of wattage and it barely (if it does at all) OC to 5.0Ghz. It comes at stock 4.7 that can be easily reached by an 8350 with nothing more than an $89 closed loop (I'm a prime example of that plus you would need at least that kind of cooler for the 95xx anyway)

In end the 95xx are nothing more than one of the better 8350's in the lot except with way higher wattage. I think if you are going to go FX the 8350 is a much better bet (just my 2 cents)


----------



## strike105x

Actually there's one actual differences between FX83XX chips and FX9XXX chips, the FX9XXX chips use different conductors that are supposed to reduce TDP by 10% when compared to the parts used in a regular FX83XX, other then that it is indeed the same silicon, also don't quote me on this, as i even forgot where i heard it, but i did heard that AMD inflated the TDP rating of the FX9XXX chip to avoid some taxes.That said, one of the issues that the FX suffers from is CPU leakage, the reason the FX9XXX didn't do so well is imho because they didn't took that into account when doing the binning process.


----------



## ocyt

i thought it was the e varient chips which had the lower power consumption

i wonder waht the stock voltage of the 9xx chips are at


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i thought it was the e varient chips which had the lower power consumption
> 
> i wonder waht the stock voltage of the 9xx chips are at


It is complicated. There are a lot of factors in dealing with power one has to consider. E varianets are lower TDP by default because of their physical nature and lower clocked because of it. They make decent overclockers as well but power effeciancy is a give and take. Leakage is one issue where they fall on one end of the spectrum which makes higher TDP ineffieceint as i recall. So it can clock high like a normal chip...but at some point it takes way more power. On the flip side that same physical ineffeicancy at higher TDP allows them to be better on lower end of the specturm achieving much better clocks at lower power. I believe Anandtech did a good review explaining this better than i can. I may look for the link and post it later. Good read.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8864/amd-fx-8320e-cpu-review-the-other-95w-vishera

[Edit] found it.


----------



## ocyt

anands take is strange, their default voltage is lower than mine, and managed to OC like a champ.

my 8320e on the other hand is worthless. phenom II with a decent overclock has better IPC.

with that said i've tested 4.5ghz with 6 cores, and have the same issue, IBT fails, yet p95 stable, only 4.4ghz is stable... oh well, sometimes you win the silicon lottery, sometimes you lose. really wish i had known before wasting all this money on the motherboard. don't want to spend $30 on "restocking fees" (probably more actually) or i'd return it. sigh.

edit, more appropriate image


----------



## gapottberg

The table in that review has been most helpful in OCing my own 8320e. In my experience i needed a bit more voltage but i dont have or run LLC. What seems to hold true for me is if my min voltage droop is above what they listed as their stable voltages I generally get a passing reuslt. I stopped at 1.425v which droops to just above 1.3600v enough to keep me stable at 4.5GHz with plenty of headroom.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> The table in that review has been most helpful in OCing my own 8320e. In my experience i needed a bit more voltage but i dont have or run LLC. What seems to hold true for me is if my min voltage droop is above what they listed as their stable voltages I generally get a passing reuslt. I stopped at 1.425v which droops to just above 1.3600v enough to keep me stable at 4.5GHz with plenty of headroom.


what is your 8320es stock voltage?

in a way i'm extremely lucky, only that it's bad luck rather than the good kind. everyone claims they can get such good clocks, while i can't even get past turbo >: (


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Newegg has the FX 9590 for $129 if anyone is interested .


It's worth $50.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> what is your 8320es stock voltage?
> 
> in a way i'm extremely lucky, only that it's bad luck rather than the good kind. everyone claims they can get such good clocks, while i can't even get past turbo >: (


I am nearly certain your issue is not the silcon. It is more likely a bios or software issue. If you would be so kind to get us pictures of each page of your current bios settings so we can see exactly what you have going on we might be able to spot something holding you back.

As for stock voltage...thats tricky. I cant remember of the top of my head but i belive the chip runs at 3.2 stock but boosts to 3.7 on all 8 cores when you are running the variable speed settings (c1e, core6, i cant remember which one does that) iirc at 3.7 the voltage is somewhere around 1.365 with a single/duel core boost to 4.0ghz at like 1.425 maybe. Been awhile since i messed with stock settings.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It's worth $50.


Please, don't make such stupid statements. There are a lot of members here with 9590's that got them running 4.9/5.0GHz 24/7.


----------



## ocyt

lmao it's a 5 year old processor, since when were they ever more than $50 after 5 years? even top of the line xeons drop to those prices.
only recently has intel/AMD released rebrands with price hikes.

these are the volts that still can't get 4.1ghz, if you see my post in my sig you can see read changes i've tried and still had a failed IBT (stock ram speed, extreme LLC etc)
yes i have HPET enabled, none of the other settings in the bios have to do with the cpu, just USB, or drive settings etc..


----------



## gapottberg

One thing i would try based on what I see is on the last picture, try enabling HPC mode. HPC mode stands for High Performance Computing iirc, and it has been known to help stabilize peoples OCs in some cases. I have personal experience using it on one of my builds and it helped a lot. Other people have said it hinders in there experience so ymmv, but its worth a shot. As long as your thermals are fine and you are not thermal throttling the VRMs with head room to spare it may help. The issues most have with it is it generates more heat which at some point is counterproductive.

Good luck!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It's worth $50.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, don't make such stupid statements. There are a lot of members here with 9590's that got them running 4.9/5.0GHz 24/7.
Click to expand...

. If the late batch FX's are like the late batch phenom/thubans they could be the best examples of the series by a good margin. I think my 9590 is a mid 2015 batch - it only clocks as well as you can power/cool it.

I'd probably roll the dice again if I was sure to get a late 16 batch just for giggles.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> . If the late batch FX's are like the late batch phenom/thubans they could be the best examples of the series by a good margin. I think my 9590 is a mid 2015 batch - it only clocks as well as you can power/cool it.
> 
> I'd probably roll the dice again if I was sure to get a late 16 batch just for giggles.


The 9590 is just not a part that makes a lot of sense for most people anymore. The 8320e/8370e would be my 1st choice for the vast majority of people out there upgrading an old FX4xxx/6xxx series CPU.

The lower TDP of those chips ensures you cam drop them into almost any low grade motherboard/psu combo and be ok. With higher tier stuff it has been proven time and again they can OC well and once done get same performance per clock as their higher end brethren ftmp.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> . If the late batch FX's are like the late batch phenom/thubans they could be the best examples of the series by a good margin. I think my 9590 is a mid 2015 batch - it only clocks as well as you can power/cool it.
> 
> I'd probably roll the dice again if I was sure to get a late 16 batch just for giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> The 9590 is just not a part that makes a lot of sense for most people anymore. The 8320e/8370e would be my 1st choice for the vast majority of people out there upgrading an old FX4xxx/6xxx series CPU.
> 
> The lower TDP of those chips ensures you cam drop them into almost any low grade motherboard/psu combo and be ok. With higher tier stuff it has been proven time and again they can OC well and once done get same performance per clock as their higher end brethren ftmp.
Click to expand...

9xxx's were never very practical in my opinion but in my experience they do have an edge in absolute stability at high clocks over most of the 8xxx's with the possible exception of the 8370e.


----------



## ocyt

i could've bought the 8370e for $50 less than what i paid for my dud of a 8320e, but i only noticed it on the last night of the sale and didn't have the funds on a card to place the order online even though i had the cash to buy it in store... lucky i am, but it's not the good kind of luck.
woe is me.









also HPC= ibt failure as well.


----------



## gapottberg

I will be home in a few hours. If you want me to walk you through my troubleshooting method i am more than happy to. Shoot me a PM and ill get you into my discord channel and give you the details. I wont promise results, but i will promise a lot of useful experience and data that will help you tune this OC and any future ones you do.


----------



## ocyt

thanks, maybe. for now i'm going to try overclocking a couple other chips i have laying around.


lol i could get 3.9ghz to boot, but anything past 3.65ghz is unstable, gave it 1.7v too haha, temps are so cool sub 40s tctl, 50 on the mobo, regardless of the strain/volts i put on it, should i go higher?
off topic? sorry


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> *Given Ryzens release and performance, i am curious to know at what price most of us would consider that chip a deal at this point.*
> 
> For me im thinking its gonna ave to be closer to like $89 US...but idk.


Interesting point since the R5 1500 R5 1400 whoops its butt and takes names, I am tempted to pickup the 9370 at Frys though


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> *Given Ryzens release and performance, i am curious to know at what price most of us would consider that chip a deal at this point.*
> 
> For me im thinking its gonna ave to be closer to like $89 US...but idk.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point since the R5 1500 R5 1400 whoops its butt and takes names, I am tempted to pickup the 9370 at Frys though
Click to expand...

Don't forget that the 9xxx will kick most intel 4c4t machine's butt in BF1 multiplayer for minimum fps.


----------



## gapottberg

Well i bought my 8320e (on sale) for $90 over a year ago. I would think at this point I personally would have a hard time paying even that same price for a part that would get a marginally better OC for me. Sadly you really need a high end motherboard to get anything out of the
9000 series and that measn you likely already have an 8000 series with a solid OC as it is.

It makes little sense as an upgrade for most 4000 and 6000 series owners, as it is far from a lock to work with what is likely largely a budget oriented system from the motherboard to the psu. If you have an old Saber kitty laying around collecting dust it may be fun to tinker with again for the right price, but that's a pretty small group of people at this point.

Right now if i have friends or family i have built budget rigs for, my go to part is the 8320e or maybe 8370e, as they are drop in ready for almost any set up imaginable and can be a noticeable upgrade for minimal investment on budget rigs. Spending money on a 9000 series CPU AND a high new or used end motherboard that supports the 220 watt TDP is looking grim when Ryzen is here and very competitive at similar price points currently. Has to drop a lot in price to make sense. And even then it has no future, a solid B350 MB with solid components around it can drop in a Zen+ equivalent of an E series FX upgrade in a few years and keep kicking.

I guess what i am saying is the 9000 series is mostly dead as a purchase today unless its a steal of a deal. $50 may be less silly than it looks at a glance when you really think about it.


----------



## ocyt

the 9xx series was just a rebrand anyway, and a massive price hike after amd realized people could OC some chips so high. aren't there anti trust laws against this sort of thing?

in other news, that athlon II shenanigans dented one of the heatpipes of my 212+ !! so strange, as i was feeling it with my finger and watching temps the entire time, wasn't warm in the slightest.
there was also a massive bubble where the thermal paste should've been covering on the lid. but wasn't (i think because it was a freshly opened tube, and my lack of proper lighting, there was weird liquid watery like stuff that likely evaporated and created a bubble which in turn dented the pipe) i've seen that watery substance before and removed it, but as i said poor lighting lead to me not noticing any.

regardless it didn't affect the athlon anyways, such a low powered chip.
here's pix of my now ruined 212 : (



and here's proof of my glorious golden phenom II, i bought for only 80 bucks 5 or 6 years ago. stock clock is 2.8ghz


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> and here's proof of my glorious golden phenom II, i bought for only 80 bucks 5 or 6 years ago. stock clock is 2.8ghz tongue.gif


A solid OC indeed. Well done.


----------



## ocyt

you're a very kind fellow, offering to spend your free time helping someone OC +rep for you good sir.


----------



## cssorkinman

Late batch chip I bought at micro-center for $30
2.9ghz is the stock clocking - the amazing part? It was done on the stock cooler.... this is just one of the late batch phenoms I have that is so very good and why I'm interested in late batch FX's


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Please, don't make such stupid statements. There are a lot of members here with 9590's that got them running 4.9/5.0GHz 24/7.


I fail to see how running one of those at 4.9 or 5.0 GHz is evidence for my comment being "stupid".

Given the additional costs needed to make a 9590 at all relevant at this point in time, I'd say $50 is a fair price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> FX-9K series SKUs use dies with so extreme leakage characteristics, that they could never be sold as FX-8K series SKUs. Even if they are downclocked to same specifications as FX-8K series their power consumption and current draw would violate the infrastructure specifications (95 / 125W TDP). If AMD hadn´t create the 220W TDP infrastructure for AM3+, the parts now sold as FX-9K parts would have been sent to the crusher.
> 
> Relative leakage:
> 
> FX-9590 = 11.9 (avg)
> FX-8370 = ~16.6 (avg)
> FX-8370E = ~ 21.5 (avg)


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Late batch chip I bought at micro-center for $30
> 2.9ghz is the stock clocking - the amazing part? It was done on the stock cooler.... this is just one of the late batch phenoms I have that is so very good and why I'm interested in late batch FX's


how did you get 14.5 multiplier without it being a black edition chip? i can't get past 14 on any non black edition amd chips i have

holy hell that's impressive. maybe i should disable a couple cores and see how much further i can push this one. (although i've yet to stress 4.0ghz for stability) i wasn't able to get past 3.9ghz on my GA970a mobo, i'm currently testing 3.9 now just for stability sake on my new mobo and it's working nicely, although the tctl temp sensor isn't showing so i'm kind of worried. (but not too worried as i can still put my finger on the back plate and the heatsink and they're both cool to the touch, also the motherboard sensors are telling me it's in the low 50s)

i'm pretty sure my 8320e is a late batch considering it was fresh from the box and bought in november. it's worthless and crashes after a few minutes of stress testing past 4.0ghz.
4.4ghz is stable but only with 6 cores tho.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Late batch chip I bought at micro-center for $30
> 2.9ghz is the stock clocking - the amazing part? It was done on the stock cooler.... this is just one of the late batch phenoms I have that is so very good and why I'm interested in late batch FX's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you get 14.5 multiplier without it being a black edition chip? i can't get past 14 on any non black edition amd chips i have
> 
> holy hell that's impressive. maybe i should disable a couple cores and see how much further i can push this one. (although i've yet to stress 4.0ghz for stability) i wasn't able to get past 3.9ghz on my GA970a mobo, i'm currently testing 3.9 now just for stability sake on my new mobo and it's working nicely, although the tctl temp sensor isn't showing so i'm kind of worried. (but not too worried as i can still put my finger on the back plate and the heatsink and they're both cool to the touch, also the motherboard sensors are telling me it's in the low 50s)
> 
> i'm pretty sure my 8320e is a late batch considering it was fresh from the box and bought in november. it's worthless and crashes after a few minutes of stress testing past 4.0ghz.
> 4.4ghz is stable but only with 6 cores tho.
Click to expand...

Lots of goofy things going on in HWINFO there.

I'd start over and just use a mulitplier only overclock to begin with, also disable cool and quiet until you nail down a solid overclock.


----------



## ocyt

read what you quoted lol.









4ghz is also unstable on the phenom II, lowered ram, nb/ht (which decreased stability amazingly) (tried 1-2 cores and 1.56v)
oh well, 3.9 is over a gighert OC, bloody briliant i say. stable too. mm mm mmmmmmmmmmm:thumb:
seeing an increase in performance over the 8320e for a few games... time to resell this junk somehow.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I fail to see how running one of those at 4.9 or 5.0 GHz is evidence for my comment being "stupid".
> 
> Given the additional costs needed to make a 9590 at all relevant at this point in time, I'd say $50 is a fair price.


How would leakage affect my Power supply situation? as in would I need a bigger power supply just to run the 9XXX as compared to the 8350, both at stock?


----------



## tashcz

Super, because we all know its worth more than 50 bucks. If you are willing to sell me a brand new 8 core fx for 50 bucks, call me any time.

Leakage affects mostly ocd systems, its current leakage. 2 identical systems use 1.5V for 4.9GHz lets say, but one uses double the current. It does affect your psu.


----------



## gapottberg

Leakage is not exactly what you think it is. Its much more complex. Here is a little history piece to get you started.

http://www.anandtech.com/print/1611


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> read what you quoted lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4ghz is also unstable on the phenom II, lowered ram, nb/ht (which decreased stability amazingly) (tried 1-2 cores and 1.56v)
> oh well, 3.9 is over a gighert OC, bloody briliant i say. stable too. mm mm mmmmmmmmmmm:thumb:
> seeing an increase in performance over the 8320e for a few games... time to resell this junk somehow.


I haven't run across any ( I've had more than a dozen pass through my hands) FX 8 core Vishera's that wouldn't hit 4.7 ghz + prime 95 stable when paired with the proper supporting cast.

At that clockspeed, there are very few instances where all but the best last generation amd's can keep pace with Vishera.

From your HWINFO screen , you need to disable cool and quiet, C-states and try multiplier only overclocking.

See if you can get it stable without messing too much with HT link, or NB speeds . I'd even drop HT and NB to 2200 while trying to work up a good cpu oc.

Once you get a good clock out of the cpu , then you can start tuning memory and NB speeds.


----------



## ocyt

read my sig links plz, i've already gone through everything you've suggested. this chip just doesn't want to budge, hell i even tried enabling cpu unlock but still it's unstable..

honestly i think this cpu should've just been sold as a 6300, idk why they would sell something that only runs at advertised speeds with such a massive voltage increase.
there's also another thread made by someone suffering the similar issue with another 8320e.


----------



## gapottberg

I have to agree with cssorkinman. It is certainly possible you are correct and have a dud of a chip...but i think the fact someone with a very similar set up is having similar issues points more to a quirk you both are missing.

If it were a dud it would beninfinitely more likely that people with all kinds of set ups would be having problems. Not exactly the same one. That hasnt been the case, at least at OC.net, in my experience. Anyone having issues woth FX8k series chips has largly been able to figure out their issues.

Quirks can be very sneaky to find. I remember an old asus 939 socket board that would not allow you to adjust any OCing setting if you disabled the floppy drive in bios. Had me oulling my hair out for months until i found the issue.

I suspect its a quirk...likely related to the motherboard...not the chip. I could be wrong but i think its not worth giving up on it either way.

I would also agree that when in doubt start again from the bottom up and take good notes. Its harder to miss a clue to your set ups quirks when you do.


----------



## Mega Man

I a. willing to bet it is 100% user error.

But I have get to seer bios screens


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I a. willing to bet it is 100% user error.
> 
> But I have get to seer bios screens


He posted them a few posts back now.


----------



## Mega Man

Ok I'll go back and look, I must of missed it.

I'll have to do it when I am home

Edit, yep 100% user error
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> lmao it's a 5 year old processor, since when were they ever more than $50 after 5 years? even top of the line xeons drop to those prices.
> only recently has intel/AMD released rebrands with price hikes.
> 
> these are the volts that still can't get 4.1ghz, if you see my post in my sig you can see read changes i've tried and still had a failed IBT (stock ram speed, extreme LLC etc)
> yes i have HPET enabled, none of the other settings in the bios have to do with the cpu, just USB, or drive settings etc..


you are attempting brute force I both nb and cpu nb, which does not work ever.

On top of too much voltage you do not understand your board. You are running 2519cpu/nb and by at 2977. You have no idea if they are definitely stable. As stated I would start over. Multi oc ONLY that said I am on mobile and can't see rig builder. So no idea oin mobo and realistic expectations.

You are pushing way way way too much nb voltage. 1.2-1.25 max. I know to much nb volts causes stability issues. But no idea what 1.4 will do long term (may of damaged it. )

Giga likes cpu pll to 2.695

No idea on ram timings. I would leave it on default until you dial in oc

Make sure you have vrm cooling


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I am on mobile and can't see rig builder. So no idea oin mobo and realistic expectations.


Here you go, his specs







:

CPU: Amd fx 8320e [email protected]
Mobo:Gigabyte GA 990FX Gaming rev 1.1
GPU: powercolor red dragon 4GB RX 480 1400/2145mhz @...
RAM:G Sill RIP JAWS 2x4GB 1866 9-10-9-27
Hard Drive: TOSHIBA 3TB 64mb cache
Cooler: COOLERMASTER 212+
Windows 64bit: WIN7, WIN10
PSU: Rosewill Green Series RG530-S12 530W 80+ Bronze


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> How would leakage affect my Power supply situation? as in would I need a bigger power supply just to run the 9XXX as compared to the 8350, both at stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Higher (lower leakage) is better, depending on cooling. Ultra-low SIDD parts are useless on LN2 as you cannot raise the voltage infinitely.
> 
> Lower voltage is only better if the actual power / current draw is also lower. And in case of high leaking semiconductors they never are.
> 
> Higher leakage ASICs require lower voltage to operate and generally have significantly better voltage scaling than ASICs with lower leakage characteristics.
> 
> The trouble is that since they consume the same or even slightly higher amounts of power as the ASICs with low leakage characteristics, the currents will be higher. The higher currents cause temperature rise not just within the ASIC itself but throughout the entire system. Higher current draw will stress the power delivery further and increase the power consumption by resulting in a lower conversion efficiency and in higher conduction losses.
> 
> On ASICs with lower leakage characteristics it is completely the other way around. They require higher voltages to operate, but draw significantly lower amounts of current and therefore run significantly cooler.
> 
> A ASIC with high leakage characteristics is only desirable when you have basically an infinite amount of cooling (i.e phase change, LN2) and power delivery capacity available and the ASIC in question has a certain Vmax you need to work with.
> 
> Usually the absolute voltage is relatively similar between the highest and the lowest leaking ASICs. Due their worse voltage scaling, the lower leaking ASICs might actually run into the Vmax barrier before reaching their Fmax.
> 
> For the normal consumers only products with low or average leakage characteristics are desirable, as it provides the best overall system efficiency and the lowest temperatures.
> 
> A chip with low leakage characteristics not only requires higher voltage to operate, but is also able to withstand higher voltage levels. A high leaking specimen meanwhile requires less voltage to operate, but also can be killed by the same voltage levels a lower leaking specimen has no issues running at 24/7.
> 
> Chips with high leakage characteristics draw significantly more current (at lower voltage), which puts significantly more strain on the VRM than the low leakage specimens do (even at higher voltage). High leakage specimens also run significantly hotter. In fact the temperature through the whole system will be somewhat higher due the higher current draw (increased losses).
> 
> Increase in temperature increases the leakage, while lowering the temperature decreases it.
> At higher temperatures it is easier to generate hot spots, since the thermal conductivity of silicon decreases when the temperature increases.
> 
> In my tests I found out that the current draw of a FX CPU reduces by ~30%. when the chip is frozen from the normal operating temperatures down to ~ -160°C
> 
> FX-9590 (P0 - 4700MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.45625V (< = high(er) leak, > =low(er) leak)
> Lower leaking specimens never implemented, cannibal / recycling SKU
> 
> FX-8370E (P0 - 3300MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8320E (P0 - 3200MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8300 (P0 - 3300MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-8310 (P0 - 3400MHz Fuse)
> Median: ~1.18125V (< = high(er) leak, > = low(er) leak)
> 
> FX-9K series SKUs use dies with so extreme leakage characteristics, that they could never be sold as FX-8K series SKUs. Even if they are downclocked to same specifications as FX-8K series their power consumption and current draw would violate the infrastructure specifications (95 / 125W TDP). If AMD hadn´t create the 220W TDP infrastructure for AM3+, the parts now sold as FX-9K parts would have been sent to the crusher.
> 
> FX-9590 = 11.9 (avg)
> FX-8370 = ~16.6 (avg)
> FX-8370E = ~ 21.5 (avg)
> 
> The first FX-8350s had significantly higher leakage, around 14 on average.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> If you are willing to sell me a brand new 8 core fx for 50 bucks, call me any time.


I didn't buy a 9590.


----------



## ocyt

my NB wasn't at that voltage for a long time, just to see if i could push 4.1ghz with it, none of those settings were there for more than a boot or two.
and the NB never exceeded 55C


----------



## strike105x

HAPPY HOLIDAYS! To those that celebrate Easter that is







.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> the 9xx series was just a rebrand anyway, and a massive price hike after amd realized people could OC some chips so high. aren't there anti trust laws against this sort of thing?


Antitrust laws? lol! Antitrust laws were put in place to promote fair competition between companies. To keep companies with monopolies from abusing their position to hurt consumers and competitors. What does this have to do with anything? 9590's have very little in common with FX-8K cpu's.


----------



## Mega Man

If you think Intel does not do that, your kidding your self


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If you think Intel does not do that, your kidding your self


Both Intel and Microsoft got nailed. Unfortunately they only got what was for them slaps on the wrist. Getting fined a few billion dollars is peanuts to what they gained by abusing their monopoly positions. Netscape was put out of business and AMD nearly ruined with illegal stunts by Microsoft and Intel.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Both Intel and Microsoft got nailed. Unfortunately they only got what was for them were slaps on the wrist. Getting fined a few billion dollars is peanuts to what they gained by abusing their monopoly positions.


And then there is there stalling tactic.
Intel is still doing that on a 2008 case they lost and havnt paid a cent of there fine.
1.06 billion is worth less now in 2017 then it was back in 2008.
Especially when there worked out profit for the illegal bribing of OEMs was calculated to be 30 billion over that time frame and got them 80% of the market share.
Things would be a lot different now days if they hadn't done that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> lmao it's a 5 year old processor, since when were they ever more than $50 after 5 years? even top of the line xeons drop to those prices.
> only recently has intel/AMD released rebrands with price hikes.
> 
> these are the volts that still can't get 4.1ghz, if you see my post in my sig you can see read changes i've tried and still had a failed IBT (stock ram speed, extreme LLC etc)
> yes i have HPET enabled, none of the other settings in the bios have to do with the cpu, just USB, or drive settings etc..


Its not the chip or either one components of your PC, its user error 100%.

I had this board and the vrm's were getting pretty toasty even at stock so i would advise you to get an additional fan blowing on the vrm's.

Clear your cmos and start over with multi oc only. No need to overclock the fsb. Your OC is failing because you use 2133 MHz ram at stock 2200 MHz CPu/NB which isn't going to work in the first place.

At 2133 MHz ram my motherboard tells me that 2200 MHz is unsupported and i need at least 2400 MHz cpu/nb.

I would suggest you to set the ram at its rated speed and timings and go look for your chip's capability's and if you find stability you can oc the memory.


----------



## Mega Man

No, he is not, the cpu/nb is the speed as I wrote above. As all am3+ giga boards. It seems you already forgot. Gigabyte does not show actual speeds. You have to do your *own* math. That said. Your cpu/nb does not need to nor ever has or will need to be faster then your ram, although I recommend it.

Please for the love of god, leave the speed of the ram on auto. Let it run the jedec speed. Test for stability there first. Then change one thing. Be it ram speed, or chip oc NOT *both*. One change at a time


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Antitrust laws? lol! Antitrust laws were put in place to promote fair competition between companies. *To keep companies with monopolies from abusing their position to hurt consumers* and competitors. What does this have to do with anything? 9590's have very little in common with FX-8K cpu's.


weird how you answered your own question after asking it lol.
isn't it already well established that the 9000 series is identical to the 8000, just with a much higher tdp to accommodate a higher default clock/voltage?
i'm sure intel commits infinitely worse marketing tactics (k variant cpus, they're the exact same as non k but they went out of their way to lock their multipliers in order to hike the same products price..)
idk much about the topic though so i can't really say anything, i was just asking.

you guys should read my sig link*s*, no way did i start with those volts/freq settings, but i eventually went for random volt increases to try and get 4.1 stable.
well random isn't the right word, i increased each one incrementally and individually, before trying all of them at once.
i then went for fsb overclocking to see if that would get 4.1 stable, only to drop the chip back down to 4ghz while leaving nb/ht/ram oced cause it was still stable.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> weird how you answered your own question after asking it lol.
> isn't it already well established that the 9000 series is identical to the 8000, just with a much higher tdp to accommodate a higher default clock/voltage?
> i'm sure intel commits infinitely worse marketing tactics (k variant cpus, they're the exact same as non k but they went out of their way to lock their multipliers in order to hike the same products price..)
> idk much about the topic though so i can't really say anything, i was just asking.
> 
> you guys should read my sig link*s*, no way did i start with those volts/freq settings, but i eventually went for random volt increases to try and get 4.1 stable.
> well random isn't the right word, i increased each one incrementally and individually, before trying all of them at once.
> i then went for fsb overclocking to see if that would get 4.1 stable, only to drop the chip back down to 4ghz while leaving nb/ht/ram oced cause it was still stable.


You can claim to have done everything properly, and perhaps you did...but if you are unwilling to walk through it all again step by step it wont be possible for us to help you see if maybe you jist missed some quirk.

My methodology eliminates a lot of the guessing because we build a massive spreadsheet with every possible factor and collect actual data on stability and limits of your chip.

It is incredibly tedious and time consuming but also infinitely rewarding when troubleshooting issues and finding the absolute limits of your hardware.

You seem content with where you are at atm, as it is clear there is no easy fix at this point. If that changes and you want to give it another go from scratch, hit me up. I will help you make the tools that worked so well for me and others.

Cheers!


----------



## ocyt

i'm not disregarding your guys help







i'm actually utilizing it (but for my phenom II as that's what's currently in my system, once i get a new heatsink which isn't broken i'll pop the 8320e back in and try again)


----------



## Mega Man

Phenom ii is not fx....


----------



## ocyt

lol, indeed it isn't.
but changing NB which i had needlessly high i'd say still helps:thumb:


----------



## Mega Man

No. No. No. You really don't understand. you can't oc phenom like you oc fx. Phenom likes high nb. Fx does not...

"You can't fill a cup that is overflowing"


----------



## ocyt

well at 2250 NB i can have 1492 ram speeds
but at any nb past that i need to lower my ram to 1120, even at 1.35v NBcore
although i've yet to test my stability at this NB
having a locked multiplier is a real pain
strike that, my HT was preventing booting at those speeds, lowering HT multi allowed me to keep 2800NB/1492 ram

finaly some stability







right at my thermal limit for the socket. even though the tctl can go 5C higher.
you're all a tremendous help. i thank you very very much


perhaps i can achieve higher HT if i up my ram voltage?


----------



## Mega Man

why do you need higher HT ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> well at 2250 NB i can have 1492 ram speeds
> but at any nb past that i need to lower my ram to 1120, even at 1.35v NBcore
> although i've yet to test my stability at this NB
> having a locked multiplier is a real pain
> strike that, my HT was preventing booting at those speeds, lowering HT multi allowed me to keep 2800NB/1492 ram
> 
> finaly some stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right at my thermal limit for the socket. even though the tctl can go 5C higher.
> you're all a tremendous help. i thank you very very much
> 
> 
> perhaps i can achieve higher HT if i up my ram voltage?


Plz stop this madness...

You have no idea what you are doing..

Why would you run your NB at 2800 and your ram at 1492..? This makes no sense whatsoever.

HT link is stock 2600 MHz and there really is no need to overclock this unless you are using high end SLI/Crossfire configs. But since you don't stock is the best setting.

Stock CPU/NB is 2200 MHz and unless you are running higher than 2133 MHz ram you really don't need to overclock it.

Set your CPU/NB to 2200 MHz, HT 2600 and your ram at its rated speed of 1866 MHz and work your CPU from there. When its stable try FSB overclocking to get the most out of it.


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Plz stop this madness...
> 
> You have no idea what you are doing..
> 
> Why would you run your NB at 2800 and your ram at 1492..? This makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> HT link is stock 2600 MHz and there really is no need to overclock this unless you are using high end SLI/Crossfire configs. But since you don't stock is the best setting.
> 
> Stock CPU/NB is 2200 MHz and unless you are running higher than 2133 MHz ram you really don't need to overclock it.
> 
> Set your CPU/NB to 2200 MHz, HT 2600 and your ram at its rated speed of 1866 MHz and work your CPU from there. When its stable try FSB overclocking to get the most out of it.


That is a k10 x4 in the screenshot


----------



## Cncrcmoto

OCYT,

Just a couple weeks ago I bought a brand new 8320e and similar motherboard to yours (GA-970-Gaming-SLI).

What I have found so far is my 8320e seems to take a lot more voltage to reach clocks than earlier batches (what I gather from reading forums). I don't recall what voltage I'm at right now (At work) but I have it running stable at 4.5/NB-2200/Ram-2133 and am hitting some speed bumps getting past that.... but I'm confident I'll make it over them!

Gapottberg mentioned there are probably some quirks with the motherboard, I found with mine there certainly are. Like others have said, I had to do the one single change at a time type route. My VRM system is a 8+2 but I think yours is 10+1. I was hitting heat problems but pulled a couple tricks out of the play book (stock cpu fan on VRM heat sink, stock cpu fan on back of motherboard, and replaced the junk thermal pad/tape on the VRM heat sink) which cleared that up surprisingly well.

Out of curiosity what's the batch information on yours? Honestly I don't even know how to read the info off the IHS, but I did take a picture before I lapped it.

Chad


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> well at 2250 NB i can have 1492 ram speeds
> but at any nb past that i need to lower my ram to 1120, even at 1.35v NBcore
> although i've yet to test my stability at this NB
> having a locked multiplier is a real pain
> strike that, my HT was preventing booting at those speeds, lowering HT multi allowed me to keep 2800NB/1492 ram
> 
> finaly some stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right at my thermal limit for the socket. even though the tctl can go 5C higher.
> you're all a tremendous help. i thank you very very much
> 
> 
> perhaps i can achieve higher HT if i up my ram voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Plz stop this madness...
> 
> You have no idea what you are doing..
> 
> Why would you run your NB at 2800 and your ram at 1492..? This makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> HT link is stock 2600 MHz and there really is no need to overclock this unless you are using high end SLI/Crossfire configs. But since you don't stock is the best setting.
> 
> Stock CPU/NB is 2200 MHz and unless you are running higher than 2133 MHz ram you really don't need to overclock it.
> 
> Set your CPU/NB to 2200 MHz, HT 2600 and your ram at its rated speed of 1866 MHz and work your CPU from there. When its stable try FSB overclocking to get the most out of it.
Click to expand...

As stated above you do know he is ocing a phenom ii ? Which does benefit from cpu/nb ocing


----------



## diggiddi

Guys since I'm running XFire with HT @2600mhz do I need to up the NB HT voltage and by how much ?
I increased it in Bios from 1.2v to 1.25, is that OK?
2. Also what about VDD Pcie voltage, would I need to fiddle with it?
3. Lastly what is purpose of VDDR, since DRAM voltage sends voltage to memory they are doing the same thing, right? and if not does it need to be adjusted also

THx


----------



## mirzet1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys since I'm running XFire with HT @2600mhz do I need to up the NB HT voltage and by how much ?
> I increased it in Bios from 1.2v to 1.25, is that OK?
> 2. Also what about VDD Pcie voltage, would I need to fiddle with it?
> 3. Lastly what is purpose of VDDR, since DRAM voltage sends voltage to memory they are doing the same thing, right? and if not does it need to be adjusted also
> 
> THx


1. NB HT Voltage: Sets Northbridge HT IO voltage. For maximum HT speeds (board and processor dependent), a setting of 1.275~1.30V is advised as a guideline.

2. VDD PCIE: Sets PCIe IO voltage. Can be left at stock for most configurations. If running multiple graphics cards that are heavily overclocked then increasing voltage to this rail slightly may help stability.

3. VDDR: Most of the time this voltage can be left at default. Voltage adjustments to this rail can help stabilize clocks but can also induce instability. This rail should be adjusted as a last resort only.

Source - https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys since I'm running XFire with HT @2600mhz do I need to up the NB HT voltage and by how much ?
> I increased it in Bios from 1.2v to 1.25, is that OK?
> 2. Also what about VDD Pcie voltage, would I need to fiddle with it?
> 3. Lastly what is purpose of VDDR, since DRAM voltage sends voltage to memory they are doing the same thing, right? and if not does it need to be adjusted also
> 
> THx


1 no
2 no
3 no idea never needed to change it


----------



## diggiddi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> 1. NB HT Voltage: Sets Northbridge HT IO voltage. For maximum HT speeds (board and processor dependent), a setting of 1.275~1.30V is advised as a guideline.
> 
> 2. VDD PCIE: Sets PCIe IO voltage. Can be left at stock for most configurations. If running multiple graphics cards that are heavily overclocked then increasing voltage to this rail slightly may help stability.
> 
> 3. VDDR: Most of the time this voltage can be left at default. Voltage adjustments to this rail can help stabilize clocks but can also induce instability. This rail should be adjusted as a last resort only.
> 
> Source - https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 no
> 2 no
> 3 no idea never needed to change it





Thx for y'alls replies @ Mega what voltage do you have your NB HT?


----------



## Mega Man

going from memory, you are talking about the voltage that defaults to 1.8v?

this affects your FSB AKA HT reference IE the fsb ---

you should keep it at 1.8v. the voltage will cause you to overshoot your FSB .... by alot if you overclock it too much


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> going from memory, you are talking about the voltage that defaults to 1.8v?
> 
> this affects your FSB AKA HT reference IE the fsb ---
> 
> you should keep it at 1.8v. the voltage will cause you to overshoot your FSB .... by alot if you overclock it too much


Naah Its default is set at 1.2v, as per Mirzets link 1.25-1.30v is acceptable


----------



## Mega Man

That would just be ht voltage then ( different boards call it different things ) and still no, I do it, but I am one of few who would benefit from it, I also run mine at 3900, but you know quadfire....

For 2 cards 2600 is enough and ime the ht generates most heat, followed by CPU/nb


----------



## nrpeyton

Got my mobo Reference Frequency (bus clock) to 311 last night. _(default is 200)._ On my 990FX Extreme9.

Getting validation; was extremely hard fought for. And farrrr from stable.

Anyone able to offer any advice on bettering my score? http://valid.x86.fr/1ek8h6

Considering how hard fought it was; to get there; and only ending up with a global rank of 1208th out of 1300 was a bit disappointing lol.

I did however come in 4th place for fastest ever recorded on that specific mobo. But still only worth 0.8 points. Hardly seems fair lol.


----------



## mirzet1976

Try to lower CPU clock under 3ghz and up Vcore voltage 1,5-1.6V

here is my bus clock 360mhz - http://hwbot.org/submission/3324863_mirzet1976_reference_frequency_sabertooth_990fx_r2.0_360.07_mhz

and mus1mus 429mhz, CPU at 2.1ghz - http://hwbot.org/submission/3015485_mus1mus_reference_frequency_sabertooth_990fx_r2.0_429_mhz/


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirzet1976*
> 
> Try to lower CPU clock under 3ghz and up Vcore voltage 1,5-1.6V
> 
> here is my bus clock 360mhz - http://hwbot.org/submission/3324863_mirzet1976_reference_frequency_sabertooth_990fx_r2.0_360.07_mhz
> 
> and mus1mus 429mhz, CPU at 2.1ghz - http://hwbot.org/submission/3015485_mus1mus_reference_frequency_sabertooth_990fx_r2.0_429_mhz/


thanks, i'll try that.. and OMG 429? lol
unbelievable.

tbh; I never actually thought cpu voltage mattered, as multiplier was keeping CPU frequency within normal levels.

after a failed boot, on re-entering the BIOS my memory looked like it tried to override me and clock it's self higher (so I assumed it had something to do with memory).
by increasing all the timings to max my board would allow.... 14-19-19-40-56 and setting it to lowest frequency I believed that got me to 310.

Anyway i'll give your suggestions a go, rep+ thanks


----------



## nrpeyton

Update:

No luck. :-(

Tried lowering CPU to lowest multiplier while still using 1.55v (and tried varying multipliers for NB & HT up and down).

NB/HT lowest tried = "just above memory frequency" and highest tried = 2700. Also obviously tried all ranges in between.

Memory was set to lowest frequency and all timings at maximum board would allow. _(using one 4gb stick)_

Tonight I couldn't even get past 300MHZ bCLK (ASrock buggy BIOS was being particularly grumpy) and I never had same patience I did last night. I tried everything anyway. (and was able to enter it all in faster tonight) as I had a a better idea what I was doing.

I think 311MHZ (last nights record) is going to be the most I'm going to get out her.

*Can't understand for the life of me how mus1mus was able to get 429mhz on an FX. Was it under LN2 or anything to achieve that? (i never actually considered using extreme cooling to get a faster bCLK as CPU frequency isn't necessarily high)?*


----------



## Mega Man

water only and iirc not stable just benching.

afaik i and 1 or 2 others run 300 fsb daily .... ( more correct at this point i ran. but i pushed my pc farther in a week encoding then most do all year ) anywho i have since dialed back as .... well i swapped my 8350 now for one of my 9590s ( from when they first dropped to 200 from what ever they were at ) that i have yet to play with, once i get off my butt, finalize pump placement, run hardline, and most importantly sleeve my psu wires ( and make my own wiring. ) ill test the new one for 300 fsb .....

i put this on the back burner so i can build my wife a new work pc, hers is a laptop from sandy bridge era ...... and i have a untested 4970k i getta play with, 95% of the wiring is already made and sleeved, and 95% of the work is done... i need a res, and i need to locate a pump mount ( gonna have to fabricate it. my 240/80mm,240/60mm and 240/30mm is already taking up so much space--- thinking about using a 240/45 instead of the 60.... but idk yet, other option is instead of modding the drive area of the caselabs s3 for the 240/45 to mod it for the pumps....... been sitting on it since the 4970k came out.... but ran outta time ( amazing what kids, marriage and life do to your freetime. ))


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Update:
> 
> No luck. :-(
> 
> Tried lowering CPU to lowest multiplier while still using 1.55v (and tried varying multipliers for NB & HT up and down).
> 
> NB/HT lowest tried = "just above memory frequency" and highest tried = 2700. Also obviously tried all ranges in between.
> 
> Memory was set to lowest frequency and all timings at maximum board would allow. _(using one 4gb stick)_
> 
> Tonight I couldn't even get past 300MHZ bCLK (ASrock buggy BIOS was being particularly grumpy) and I never had same patience I did last night. I tried everything anyway. (and was able to enter it all in faster tonight) as I had a a better idea what I was doing.
> 
> I think 311MHZ (last nights record) is going to be the most I'm going to get out her.
> 
> *Can't understand for the life of me how mus1mus was able to get 429mhz on an FX. Was it under LN2 or anything to achieve that? (i never actually considered using extreme cooling to get a faster bCLK as CPU frequency isn't necessarily high)?*


It's the board/chip but the board is the biggest player. Asrock isn't really a player for FX IMO
This was just on air never tried LN2 since there's no points to be had under about 650 ish


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's the board/chip but the board is the biggest player. Asrock isn't really a player for FX IMO
> This was just on air never tried LN2 since there's no points to be had under about 650 ish


Aye, my next board will be ASUS all the way...

Can't wait lol.


----------



## bigdayve

I noticed that no one ever talks about items they are selling on here. Is it forbidden or frowned upon?


----------



## Mega Man

Against too. You can say I have a "blank" I am selling I got " blank " speed with. But you can not say guys I an selling this, pm if you are interested. You can say I am seeking this, here's a link to the sale on ocn if you are interested


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Against too. You can say I have a "blank" I am selling I got " blank " speed with. But you can not say guys I an selling this, pm if you are interested. You can say I am seeking this, here's a link to the sale on ocn if you are interested


Thanks mega man. I always appreciate your opinion. If i understand correctly, I could say i am selling blank AM3+/GX on the ocn marketplace. I could include a link too without being disrespectful.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry phone auto-corrected, "too" was supposed too be "TOS"


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Against too. You can say I have a "blank" I am selling I got " blank " speed with. But you can not say guys I an selling this, pm if you are interested. You can say I am seeking this, here's a link to the sale on ocn if you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mega man. I always appreciate your opinion. If i understand correctly, I could say i am selling blank AM3+/GX on the ocn marketplace. I could include a link too without being disrespectful.
Click to expand...

You can include your marketplace listings in your sig like you do your Rig (as one of the 3 "tabs"), but as far as I am aware you shouldn't link directly do it in a post.


----------



## strike105x

Crap when i mentioned selling of parts of my old rig here did i accidentally broke some rulles ? (not that i had the slighest intention of selling them on the forum, taking into account that i only sell this things in my town only it would have been pointless lol)


----------



## miklkit

Yes buying/selling things in threads like this one is frowned upon since they have another entire forum just for buying/selling stuff.

http://www.overclock.net/f/321/overclock-marketplace


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Crap when i mentioned selling of parts of my old rig here did i accidentally broke some rulles ? (not that i had the slighest intention of selling them on the forum, taking into account that i only sell this things in my town only it would have been pointless lol)


Na, that's just talking, it isn't advertising the sale unless you link to it.

OCN is fun.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hi guys, just wanted to jump in to clarify this situation.

Linking to your OCN marketplace listing is fine as long as it is relevant to the topic. For example if I had a 8320 or related items like mobo or RAM I could link it in this thread but if I was just selling GPUs or drives or something I couldn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Crap when i mentioned selling of parts of my old rig here did i accidentally broke some rulles ? (not that i had the slighest intention of selling them on the forum, taking into account that i only sell this things in my town only it would have been pointless lol)


You did break the rules (but it was an honest mistake) as you need to have 35 rep or more to sell here or even mention that you are selling, I know you weren't selling here but the rules still stand.


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i know this isn't the right place to talk about ryzen. But you guys always knows your stuff lol
Pretty much im trying to find the right build for ryzen.

The build i was going to get was this..

cpu 1600 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113435&ignorebbr=1

ram https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038&ignorebbr=1

mb ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769&cm_re=asrock-_-13-157-769-_-Product

Comes out to be around 490. Now i always wanted to go the 1700 route but that just pushs the prices right up... And i would need to get a very cheap board at something like 109$...

And the thing the 2 parts i always spend the most on was the mb and the psu cause they are the hearts of the system...

I still feel funny about the asrock board cause yea they wasn't that great for am3... but herd they good this time around. But i was thinking of bringing the budget up some and get this gigabyte k7 board https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128997&ignorebbr=1 which comes out to 554$

Now if i go for the 1700 instead of the 1600 i was looking at the MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 for 109$ which would bring it up to 563$ But than again left with a cheaper board

So i hit a dead end on this again...

what would you guys do go for a pretty good board the 1600 and the gigabyte k7 sense it probably will be supported alot more for future cpu upgrades. And im sure the 1600 will be great for awhile.

stick what i was planing for a cheaper price with the asrock board and 1600.

or get the cheapest board tomahawk with the 1700?

Of course I like to overclock also.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i know this isn't the right place to talk about ryzen. But you guys always knows your stuff lol
> Pretty much im trying to find the right build for ryzen.
> 
> The build i was going to get was this..
> 
> cpu 1600 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113435&ignorebbr=1
> 
> ram https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236038&ignorebbr=1
> 
> mb ASRock X370 Killer SLI/ac https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769&cm_re=asrock-_-13-157-769-_-Product
> 
> Comes out to be around 490. Now i always wanted to go the 1700 route but that just pushs the prices right up... And i would need to get a very cheap board at something like 109$...
> 
> And the thing the 2 parts i always spend the most on was the mb and the psu cause they are the hearts of the system...
> 
> I still feel funny about the asrock board cause yea they wasn't that great for am3... but herd they good this time around. But i was thinking of bringing the budget up some and get this gigabyte k7 board https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128997&ignorebbr=1 which comes out to 554$
> 
> Now if i go for the 1700 instead of the 1600 i was looking at the MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 for 109$ which would bring it up to 563$ But than again left with a cheaper board
> 
> So i hit a dead end on this again...
> 
> 
> 
> what would you guys do go for a pretty good board the 1600 and the gigabyte k7 sense it probably will be supported alot more for future cpu upgrades. And im sure the 1600 will be great for awhile.
> 
> stick what i was planing for a cheaper price with the asrock board and 1600.
> 
> or get the cheapest board tomahawk with the 1700?
> 
> Of course I like to overclock also.


From what I've gathered asrockTaichi/fatality pro and asus ch6 hero seem to be the go to boards ATM for overclocking

I'd suggest get one of these and the 1600, and this time around Asrock is one of the better boards with fewer issues than even fabled Asus


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> From what I've gathered asrockTaichi/fatality pro and asus ch6 hero seem to be the go to boards ATM for overclocking
> 
> I'd suggest get one of these and the 1600, and this time around Asrock is one of the better boards with fewer issues than even fabled Asus


The ASUS Prime Pro and Biostar GT7 are closer to his price range relative to the Killer and both sport superior VRM's and phase designs to the Killer and in line with the highest-end boards available now. Taichi is a bit more affordable than the Fatal1ty Pro and CH6, but availability can be a bear. Fatal1ty Pro and CH6 are both considerably more expensive than the Killer.


----------



## gordesky1

Yea the taichi is out of stock everywhere i go and the pro is 250!... So the gigabyte is not worth getting than? I would just go for the MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 sense i herd its a decent board if you don't go dual cards but i just worried about future support...

Or just go as i plan with the asrock with the 1600 for 490$...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yea the taichi is out of stock everywhere i go and the pro is 250!... So the gigabyte is not worth getting than? I would just go for the MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 sense i herd its a decent board if you don't go dual cards but i just worried about future support...
> 
> Or just go as i plan with the asrock with the 1600 for 490$...


K7 is a good board, I'd consider it if that's an option. Gigabyte is, IIRC, using IR components on the Gaming 5 and K7 and a similar heatsink design to my GT7 which has served me very well. All high-end options from each vendor are offering phase designs and components which are more than capable of handling 4.0GHz overclocks, assuming your chip is compliant and your cooling is decent. This takes a major factor out of the equation and leaves it up to your cooling and your chip as to what kind of clocks you can achieve. I'd advise going for the K7/G5, Taichi/Fatal1ty Pro, GT7, CH6, or Titanium if possible for that reason. The Killer is fine and users seem pleased with it, but if it's possible to get something a step up from that, I'd do it.


----------



## gordesky1

Yea im really considering it now Think i be aright with the 1600 tho? in my mind i would think a better board +1600 vs a 109 b350 and a 1700 would be a better choice right now for the future cpu upgrades and also for overclocking . But yea having a hard time which one still lol..


----------



## SuperZan

Overclocking between R5 and R7 is largely similar, so it's really a matter of whether or not you need the extra cores/threads. If you're mainly using the PC for gaming, the 1600 should very much suffice and you'll still have the option of a Zen successor later.


----------



## gordesky1

Yea pretty much all i do is game on it. I was thinking of streaming too but i would think the 1600 should be fine there too sense i can stream on this fx decent in most games.

I might could raised my budget back up sense a friend says he will buy my ps4 lol

If so i can get the 1700 with the gigabyte k7 and with the corsair 3200 memory and with the 15$ coupon for memory and 10$ to bring down the 1700 to 320 total would be 653$

could get the ASUS Prime X370-Pro to save a bit but why not spend a bit more if i can and get a better one. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964&cm_re=x370-_-13-132-964-_-Product

Every time when it comes to building a new build this part looking for parts gets on my nerves lol....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Yea the taichi is out of stock everywhere i go and the pro is 250!... So the gigabyte is not worth getting than? I would just go for the MSI B350 TOMAHAWK AM4 sense i herd its a decent board if you don't go dual cards but i just worried about future support...
> 
> Or just go as i plan with the asrock with the 1600 for 490$...


food for thought i love my tomahawk


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hi guys, just wanted to jump in to clarify this situation.
> 
> Linking to your OCN marketplace listing is fine as long as it is relevant to the topic. For example if I had a 8320 or related items like mobo or RAM I could link it in this thread but if I was just selling GPUs or drives or something I couldn't.
> You did break the rules (but it was an honest mistake) as you need to have 35 rep or more to sell here or even mention that you are selling, I know you weren't selling here but the rules still stand.


This place is strict >.< (not that i'm complaining, just an observation







), note taken though, thanks for the explanation ^^. Although it was also mostly venting, while i needed a stronger cores i also didn't want to part with my FX build >.< .... And well... unfortunately there aren't many places out there where i could vent about something like that







.


----------



## miklkit

Recently my email account was hacked. Someone broke my password. Then my account was used in attacks in Germany and France. Then it was used to attack VoteVets.org here in America. I am a member of VoteVets.org.

I found out about it when I started getting emails saying that "my" messages could not be delivered. I sent messages of apology and changed my password and it all seemed to settle down. One of the European sites traced the messages back through proxies to its source in Russia. That site has been blacklisted for some time but is still allowed to operate from Russia.

So a few days later Macroshaft ran their malicious software removal tool and it found 3,623 registry errors.







Usually I only find errors after a win10 update and for instance after the last scan I found 7 errors.

So for the last 2 days my puter has been running "something" for 8 hours a day. All I can tell is that it is a windows thing in the service host directory. Cpu use is in the 12-15% range. So it seems that someone is taking this affair very seriously indeed.

From Russia with love.


----------



## mus1mus

Ouch!

That is scary!


----------



## warpuck

Here is something I can't figure out 6000 Mhz. Does an 8350 sometimes hit these speeds long enough to get recorded or is it a HWinfo glitch?











EDIT: Miklkit Rut row. Guess I gots ta grab the Mal tool kit


----------



## mus1mus

HWInfo just glitched. Not your CPU.


----------



## warpuck

mus1mus just realized I have been running that 8350 for 5 1/2 years on 3 different boards, 4 different sets of ram, 3 different coolers and 4 different Video cards. Also I can play Mass Effect Andromeda just fine with a GTX 690 using he same 1080i TV/monitor I bought 8 years ago. Bought the GTX 690 2 1/2 years ago, just because it was only 300 and I did not have a Nvidia for Nvidia games.

miklkit topped me again. M$ mal tool has been running for an hour and has only found 30 suspicious files. Then it finished and said no malicious files were found? Hope it is right about that. The olde lady is click happy with free this and that.


----------



## ocyt

lol, it's time to reformat. you don't wanna risk having your firmware or bios patched and autoloading/encrypting your drives
or worse having it run far more power than the pc can handle and causing a fire/cancer from components catching fire

in other news i got a new hs&f finaly, can push my chip to 1.55v before hitting my thermal limit (long as my ambient doesn't get uncomfortably high)
sadly i can't get past 4.4ghz because of that last module being so worthless.
tried 1.6v briefly but it still threw errors past 4.4ghz still.
i was able to boot into 5ghz though, which was nice to see until it bluescreened.

even better, now i can achieve 4.7ghz when using 6 cores, and 4.8ghz when using only 4cores. i could push the voltage higher than 1.55v when using less than 8 cores, because the heat/power output plummets, yet i haven't bothered to test with higher voltages on less cores and simply tried to see how fast 1.55v could achieve.

really don't see the point in running at such high volts though. chances of overheating/degrading/breaking something skyrockets and i barely get more than a few hundred mhz more.

oddly enough even with my new cooler i can't get 4.1ghz stable under 1.5v, which is really strange considering i can push 4.3ghz stable at those volts.



anyone else have experience with one module group being a complete dud, holding back the rest of the chip?


----------



## mus1mus

Yep. Not all chips have perfect cores. Using Prime, you can actually which worker craps out faster and more often. That's the core/module you need to chase.

But don't worry. It's not limited to AMD nor the FX.


----------



## ocyt

good to know it's not abnormal, thank you


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> mus1mus just realized I have been running that 8350 for 5 1/2 years on 3 different boards, 4 different sets of ram, 3 different coolers and 4 different Video cards. Also I can play Mass Effect Andromeda just fine with a GTX 690 using he same 1080i TV/monitor I bought 8 years ago. Bought the GTX 690 2 1/2 years ago, just because it was only 300 and I did not have a Nvidia for Nvidia games.
> 
> miklkit topped me again. M$ mal tool has been running for an hour and has only found 30 suspicious files. Then it finished and said no malicious files were found? Hope it is right about that. The olde lady is click happy with free this and that.


This one isn't something to be proud of. I'm just glad the rig is still running.


----------



## lanofsong

All FX-8320/FX-8350 owners,

Would you consider signing up with OCN Team Boinc for the upcoming 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*)

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here and get a few GPU/CPU units crunched before this event begins.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## Mega Man

Ni


----------



## onurbulbul

Could someone please tell if my fx 8320 stock speed is enough for my gtx 970?


----------



## strike105x

Depends on the targeted resolution and fps, generally speaking though for 1080p 60fps you need the fx clocked at a minimum of 4.5ghz. But the bare minimum I would use for gaming with an fx chip is 4 ghz. Unless you do a high oc it will bottleneck the 970. With that said it depends on your mobo if you can consider overclocking or not.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Depends on the targeted resolution and fps, generally speaking though for 1080p 60fps you need the fx clocked at a minimum of 4.5ghz. But the bare minimum I would use for gaming with an fx chip is 4 ghz. Unless you do a high oc it will bottleneck the 970. With that said it depends on your mobo if you can consider overclocking or not.


I'm targetting 1080p 60fps. I may oc to 4.6ghz but then with noise and heat comes with it. I use my cpu 3.7ghz undervolt.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I'm targetting 1080p 60fps. I may oc to 4.6ghz but then with noise and heat comes with it. I use my cpu 3.7ghz undervolt.


Honestly, it depends on what games you are playing. 1080p/60 100% locked to v-sync is something a fair number of games will not be able to do no matter how high you clock an FX chip.

As an example, a R5 1400 with a very mild OC outpaces any FX 8000 chip at 5ghz. And there are a few games where even that is a bit of a limiting factor with my GTX 670 @ 1080p/60.


----------



## strike105x

Depends on the targeted resolution and fps,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I'm targetting 1080p 60fps. I may oc to 4.6ghz but then with noise and heat comes with it. I use my cpu 3.7ghz undervolt.


You should probably try 4.4 Ghz, it shouldn't get to noisy and it should be able to keep up near the 60 FPS target, depending on the game there might be some occasional dips though. For instance for something like BF1 or 4 and even crysis 3 which make proper use of all the available cores it should run fairly nice, but something like Crysis 1 or fallout 4 where it also focuses a lot on the strength of the cores it will dip under occasionally.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Could someone please tell if my fx 8320 stock speed is enough for my gtx 970?


I'd say you need to clock that sucker to at least 4ghz minimum, it should be easy to do at stock voltage. Turbo is not vety effective


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Depends on the targeted resolution and fps, generally speaking though for 1080p 60fps you need the fx clocked at a minimum of 4.5ghz. But the bare minimum I would use for gaming with an fx chip is 4 ghz. Unless you do a high oc it will bottleneck the 970. With that said it depends on your mobo if you can consider overclocking or not.


will it be fine, yes

will you always use 60fps, - i dont know i dont use nvidia.

should you upgrade?- personal choice.nothing we can tell you.

i will say the "nay" sayers about fx have multiplied in this thread since the recent price drops, we have several quite happy with performance for many years using a 970. you can always try msaa to help push more to the gpu, or other forms of "aa"


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> will it be fine, yes
> 
> will you always use 60fps, - i dont know i dont use nvidia.
> 
> should you upgrade?- personal choice.nothing we can tell you.
> 
> i will say the "nay" sayers about fx have multiplied in this thread since the recent price drops, we have several quite happy with performance for many years using a 970. you can always try msaa to help push more to the gpu, or other forms of "aa"


Well most games out there will certainly have no problem running at 60 FPS 1080p, but unfortunately there still is a fair number of them which like you said will not be able to keep up at 60 FPS at a constant rate and some drops will exist. But don't get me wrong i'm not saying this because the FX is a bad chip, its just that it isn't utilized properly by most games, out there, i'm even more certain of it now that i have my i7 build then ever, just look at BF1, it takes proper advantage of it and overclocked the FX demolishes a lot of Intel CPU's up to i7, its really smooth and works great, but then again look at fallout 4... Yeah it has multicore support implemented but it still has the habit on putting much more strain on some cores then others, thus having more stuttering situations on an FX, its not a fault of the FX but a fault that the load isn't distributed better. Don't even get me started on games that focus on 2 to max 4 cores...


----------



## tashcz

I've been playing GTA V with my GTX970 G1 @1503MHz, FX @ 4GHz since my CM Nepton is RMA currently. It does indeed run a bit worse, but I only see occasional stutter when there's a lot of shooting going around. Max gfx settings + 2x MSAA. Id say pretty playable. At 4.5GHz I get no stuttering.


----------



## f1LL

I play a large variety of games and the only ones in which I got into _situations_ where performance was an annoyance with my [email protected] were MMORPGs and Arma3.


----------



## miklkit

No game using the Blizzard engine will run well on FX. I believe that Fallout 4 runs on the Blizzard engine. There is no reason to support incompetent programmers.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No game using the Blizzard engine will run well on FX. I believe that Fallout 4 runs on the Blizzard engine. There is no reason to support incompetent programmers.


Nope, the engine used in FO4 is effectively the same one Bethesda has been using since Oblivion. Gamebryo/Creation Engine, its their own in-house codebase that has had features patched on top of it for something like 10-15 years.


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. Need to check sources again.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Nope, the engine used in FO4 is effectively the same one Bethesda has been using since Oblivion. Gamebryo/Creation Engine, its their own in-house codebase that has had features patched on top of it for something like 10-15 years.


Yeah, it's just a generally unoptimised and aging engine. It eats up as much single-core speed and memory bandwidth as you can throw at it and eats up a healthy chunk of RAM if it can.


----------



## strike105x

Yup, Bethesda really need to get a new engine, enough is enough already...


----------



## Alastair

So it looks like I am joining the Ryzen club sooner than expected. I don't know how. My pc hasn't been used for a little while. Turned it on today. Doing a bit of gaming. Smelt burning. Switched off. EPS12V melted and I think I broke something, I heard a loud pop and crack when I tried to pull it off. I think I overflexed the board. The PC hasn't been moved in ages. And has been off for the last few days. How on earth does it suddenly develop a short capable of melting the EPS?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So it looks like I am joining the Ryzen club sooner than expected. I don't know how. My pc hasn't been used for a little while. Turned it on today. Doing a bit of gaming. Smelt burning. Switched off. EPS12V melted and I think I broke something, I heard a loud pop and crack when I tried to pull it off. I think I overflexed the board. The PC hasn't been moved in ages. And has been off for the last few days. How on earth does it suddenly develop a short capable of melting the EPS?


When the wife needs a good reason for you to upgrade???









Edit : sorry bout the bad luck btw.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So it looks like I am joining the Ryzen club sooner than expected. I don't know how. My pc hasn't been used for a little while. Turned it on today. Doing a bit of gaming. Smelt burning. Switched off. EPS12V melted and I think I broke something, I heard a loud pop and crack when I tried to pull it off. I think I overflexed the board. The PC hasn't been moved in ages. And has been off for the last few days. How on earth does it suddenly develop a short capable of melting the EPS?


Oh no! You just did a major cleaning and changed around your cooling too didn't you? How annoying.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So it looks like I am joining the Ryzen club sooner than expected. I don't know how. My pc hasn't been used for a little while. Turned it on today. Doing a bit of gaming. Smelt burning. Switched off. EPS12V melted and I think I broke something, I heard a loud pop and crack when I tried to pull it off. I think I overflexed the board. The PC hasn't been moved in ages. And has been off for the last few days. How on earth does it suddenly develop a short capable of melting the EPS?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! You just did a major cleaning and changed around your cooling too didn't you? How annoying.
Click to expand...

no I haven't touched my machine. Literally. It was actually due for a clean. But I hadn't gotten to it yet. It hasn't been moved, bumped, jostled or anything for over a month. Only thing that gets touched on it regularly are power buttons and fan controller nobs.

I however have a hypothesis. Mobo is close on three years old. The machines been stripped apart cleaned upgraded etc. A lot of times. The connections probably have a fair amount of wear on them. Coupled with the fact we have now hit winter in the southern hemisphere, temps are low, I wind up a fairly cpu intensive game, sudden power draw on cold components. The connector expands due to heat. Causing a poor connection on one or more of the pins. And the connection arcs.

At least. It's the only hypothesis I can think of. It it is possible. My father who works with a fair amount of electronic equipment says he has seen it happen before.


----------



## strike105x

Sorry for your loss Alastair, especially considering the amount of care and work you put into that rig ...


----------



## mus1mus

You will enjoy Ryzen @Alastair

For such a loss, is a reason for an upgrade.

RIP le bleu


----------



## Mega Man

sorry to hear man :/


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will enjoy Ryzen @Alastair
> 
> For such a loss, is a reason for an upgrade.
> 
> RIP le bleu


no I'm not upgrading. I'm buying a second hand motherboard to limp me through till Pinnacle Ridge. Ryzen 2. Maybe we can see some better overclock ability with Ryzen 2. Once Ryzen 2 is out. I'll sell or part out this rig and buy a brand new from the ground up Ryzen 2 machine. I'm looking at picking up a used GD65, M5A99FX or better board. I'm really hoping to grab a used Kitty or GD80 though.!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You will enjoy Ryzen @Alastair
> 
> For such a loss, is a reason for an upgrade.
> 
> RIP le bleu
> 
> 
> 
> no I'm not upgrading. I'm buying a second hand motherboard to limp me through till Pinnacle Ridge. Ryzen 2. Maybe we can see some better overclock ability with Ryzen 2. Once Ryzen 2 is out. I'll sell or part out this rig and buy a brand new from the ground up Ryzen 2 machine. I'm looking at picking up a used GD65, M5A99FX or better board. I'm really hoping to grab a used Kitty or GD80 though.!
Click to expand...

I'd actually shy away from a used GD-80 or GD 65 unless you trust the fellow that had it before. They won't protect themselves like the ASUS's will , so it's on the owner to know when to ease up.

Sorry for the bad luck.


----------



## Mega Man

Also you should use a different wire or psu (I am assuming the psu is modular and comes with a few eps options ) or make your own cable or new connection

A ryzen gen 1 upgrade would not be bad. Your mobo would likely be compatible with ryzen 2. Just my 2 cents. Esp in productivity I am absolutely loving my ryzen rig....


----------



## hurricane28

Agree with Mega on this one, you motherboard didn't blew up for no reason.

I would check that if i were you otherwise you end up with the same problem.

I agree with the upgrading to ryzen though, the performance is there but they take the "fun" away since there is hardly any overclocking capability unfortunately.. That being said, its more "fair" when you can get to the same results as it is no fun when some can hit much higher clocks on the same chip and you lost the silicon lottery, its boring but more "fair" IMO.


----------



## SuperZan

Well, if you get a 1700 which starts at a 3.0GHz clockspeed with a 3.7GHz max best-case two-core turbo, an all-core OC to 4.0GHz is pretty good. Starting point to finish line it's the same as clocking an 8350 to 5.0GHz, it's just that 5 is larger than 4 so you feel like you're going nuts with FX in relative terms. Of course, Ryzen at 4.0GHz is a monster relative to Vishera.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there FX-8320/FX-8350 owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following projects:

For CPU's - *Cosmologyathome.org* and *worldcommunitygrid.org* (*OpenZika only*).

If you have a GPU available - *Einsteinathome.org*

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## bigdayve

I recently made a "sidegrade" to an Asus Aura 970. My OC requires a touch more vcore, but I might be able to optimize it still. My build felt a little incomplete with the UD3-990FXA due to sleep issues, bios quirks, slow posting time, and so fourth. I'm happy with my sidegrade and I think I'll be happy with the performance for at least a few years. At 4.7 ghz, my single threaded performance is just good enough and I don't need the highest FPS. Considering high core/thread counts are finally being supported in software, my old Vishera is still relevant









@AlastairI'm not in a hurry to upgrade either.

I'm hoping we will continue seeing longer periods of time between console and PC upgrades. It seems like this might be the case with: better optimized software; Moore's Law hitting a wall; movement towards more cores in many devices. With that in mind, those 6-8 core 12-16 thread Ryzens should be in service for a long time.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no I'm not upgrading. I'm buying a second hand motherboard to limp me through till Pinnacle Ridge. Ryzen 2. Maybe we can see some better overclock ability with Ryzen 2. Once Ryzen 2 is out. I'll sell or part out this rig and buy a brand new from the ground up Ryzen 2 machine. I'm looking at picking up a used GD65, M5A99FX or better board. I'm really hoping to grab a used Kitty or GD80 though.!


I just googled Pinnacle Ridge and this was the first result







http://pinnacleridgerehabilitation.com/


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> no I'm not upgrading. I'm buying a second hand motherboard to limp me through till Pinnacle Ridge. Ryzen 2. Maybe we can see some better overclock ability with Ryzen 2. Once Ryzen 2 is out. I'll sell or part out this rig and buy a brand new from the ground up Ryzen 2 machine. I'm looking at picking up a used GD65, M5A99FX or better board. I'm really hoping to grab a used Kitty or GD80 though.!


To bad were to far apart.. since i had an M5A99FX...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree with Mega on this one, you motherboard didn't blew up for no reason.
> 
> I would check that if i were you otherwise you end up with the same problem.
> 
> I agree with the upgrading to ryzen though, the performance is there but they take the "fun" away since there is hardly any overclocking capability unfortunately.. That being said, its more "fair" when you can get to the same results as it is no fun when some can hit much higher clocks on the same chip and you lost the silicon lottery, its boring but more "fair" IMO.


my board didn't blow up. I had a poor connection in the EPS connection causing an arc. Most likely a combination of wear and tear on the four year old connector and simple physics (expansion and Contraction caused by heat.) causing a gap in the connection. Big enough to cause an arc but not big enough to shut the system down. The system was running 100% fine when I had the problem. Smelt burning and shut it down normally. I only killed the board when I tried to unplug the fused EPS.

Mega man didn't allude to the problem. He simply stated that as I have melted the connection I am going to need a new cable. Makes sense since I had to break the entire EPS connector and over flex the board thus killing it.

I won't be upgrading to Ryzen.

I will simply get a board to see me to Ryzen 2 and Vega. Where the overclocking gains can be had from a new and improved zen and better process modes. And better motherboards.


----------



## Alastair

@cssorkinman

What information can you give me about the GD65. I used one many years ago. But had no where near the experience then as I find I have now. I had a look at the lifeless husk of one of my dead GD65's. (killed by power surge) its a revision 3.0 board.

I saw it has a UP1601P PWM controller that supports 4+2 channels. So I assume the GD65 has doubled phases. It has 10 renesas 20652A DrMOS units.

I haven't removed my M5A99FX yet. I could never seem to find information on the product numbers of the M5's VRM. But I know it is superior to the GD65. What are the advantages/disadvantages of the DrMOS units compared to the M5A99FX's stand alone digital Fets and drivers?

What I would like to know what are the various differences between the two boards.

The advantages and disadvantages of the doubled up phases.
I'm waiting to try get information on the M5A99FX. But does anyone know what FET's it uses? What PWM controller? How much better is the M5A99FX.

I know the GD65 is sorely lacking in some areas. Like lack of front panel USB 3. Is there a way to get front panel USB 3?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> @cssorkinman
> 
> What information can you give me about the GD65. I used one many years ago. But had no where near the experience then as I find I have now. I had a look at the lifeless husk of one of my dead GD65's. (killed by power surge) its a revision 3.0 board.
> 
> I saw it has a UP1601P PWM controller that supports 4+2 channels. So I assume the GD65 has doubled phases. It has 10 renesas 20652A DrMOS units.
> 
> I haven't removed my M5A99FX yet. I could never seem to find information on the product numbers of the M5's VRM. But I know it is superior to the GD65. What are the advantages/disadvantages of the DrMOS units compared to the M5A99FX's stand alone digital Fets and drivers?
> 
> What I would like to know what are the various differences between the two boards.
> 
> The advantages and disadvantages of the doubled up phases.
> I'm waiting to try get information on the M5A99FX. But does anyone know what FET's it uses? What PWM controller? How much better is the M5A99FX.
> 
> I know the GD65 is sorely lacking in some areas. Like lack of front panel USB 3. Is there a way to get front panel USB 3?


I no longer have any GD 65's here, I have quite a few builds out there using them without any problems. There were wild differences in temps and Vdroop between hardware and bios revisions, but they were at about a 200 mhz disadvantage to the GD 80 regardless - it just took less tinkering with the later bios/boards. With that in mind - I don't know if you'd be happy with one.

And as I said earlier they don't protect themselves like other boards do so buying one used is quite a gamble in my opinion.

If you could snag a MSI 990 Gaming reasonably and plan on having good airflow over the VRM/socket area - they are a much better board and have better protections built in.

You can get cables that will convert usb 2.0 headers to a 3.0 header but that will only allow you to use your ports on the front of your case at 2.0 speeds as far as I know. example https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162025&ignorebbr=1&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Cables+-+Internal+Power+Cables-_-N82E16812162025&gclid=CIalzN663tMCFY22wAodzRICSQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Alastair

TBH GD 65's seem to be the only thing I can find. Everyone seems to be hogging all the good stuff. And at this point I don't think it's worth it to lay out the cash for another brand new M5A or Sabertooth when I only need it to see me through to zen 2. I'll be inspecting the bored first hand before I purchase. And also gauge the level of computer knowledge of the previous owner, trying to judge what he may or may not know about overclocking and hardware in general. I'll only purchase the board if I am 100% happy with it. It might not punch out numbers like my M5A. But hopefully I can get it to punch above its weight just like I did for the M5A. If there were other options on the used market here I would certainly take it. Another M5A99FX I'd be all over it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> TBH GD 65's seem to be the only thing I can find. Everyone seems to be hogging all the good stuff. And at this point I don't think it's worth it to lay out the cash for another brand new M5A or Sabertooth when I only need it to see me through to zen 2. I'll be inspecting the bored first hand before I purchase. And also gauge the level of computer knowledge of the previous owner, trying to judge what he may or may not know about overclocking and hardware in general. I'll only purchase the board if I am 100% happy with it. It might not punch out numbers like my M5A. But hopefully I can get it to punch above its weight just like I did for the M5A. If there were other options on the used market here I would certainly take it. Another M5A99FX I'd be all over it.


I know you like to push pretty hard so I tried to keep that in mind but you also understand how important VRM cooling is and as important as it was with your ASUS - it will be even more important on the MSI. DRMOS runs very cool but they have to in order to push good power.

As for the vrm / controller setup - I really haven't figured out how they did it but the 970 and 990 gaming boards actually have better power regulation.

The X370 Titanium is driving the armchair engineers nuts everyone says it has horrible nikos parts in it and yet it's power regulation, vrm temp and overclocks are as good as anything out there - something very clever is up in the design apparently.

I'd send you one of my AM3+ extras if the cost of shipping wouldn't be double what the board is worth....lol.


----------



## Alastair

I just saw my M5A99FX has ON Semi NTMFS4955N mosFETs. Whatever that's worth.









Yeah I like to push hard. But my 8370 is pretty well behaved voltage wise at anything below 4.9. So I think the GD65 should manage 4.8. My M5A did it at 1.406V - 1.414. I think the GD65 could do it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just saw my M5A99FX has ON Semi NTMFS4955N mosFETs. Whatever that's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I like to push hard. But my 8370 is pretty well behaved voltage wise at anything below 4.9. So I think the GD65 should manage 4.8. My M5A did it at 1.406V - 1.414. I think the GD65 could do it.


If it hasn't been damaged I'd say 4.7 is a lead pipe cinch , from what I recall all of the ones I had would pull that. If it struggles to be stable at that clock or the VRM's go over 60 C with good airflow - you might have to look at the heatsinks to see if they are loose etc if they aren't then it's probably had a thermal runaway at some point.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree with Mega on this one, you motherboard didn't blew up for no reason.
> 
> I would check that if i were you otherwise you end up with the same problem.
> 
> I agree with the upgrading to ryzen though, the performance is there but they take the "fun" away since there is hardly any overclocking capability unfortunately.. That being said, its more "fair" when you can get to the same results as it is no fun when some can hit much higher clocks on the same chip and you lost the silicon lottery, its boring but more "fair" IMO.


Yea, if you consider 3.3-4.2 "same results"....

@Alastair have you thought about removing the eps connector from the bad board and installing on the asus ? ( soldering )


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agree with Mega on this one, you motherboard didn't blew up for no reason.
> 
> I would check that if i were you otherwise you end up with the same problem.
> 
> I agree with the upgrading to ryzen though, the performance is there but they take the "fun" away since there is hardly any overclocking capability unfortunately.. That being said, its more "fair" when you can get to the same results as it is no fun when some can hit much higher clocks on the same chip and you lost the silicon lottery, its boring but more "fair" IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, if you consider 3.3-4.2 "same results"....
> 
> @Alastair have you thought about removing the eps connector from the bad board and installing on the asus ? ( soldering )
Click to expand...

I have. But I'm sure I killed the board trying to get it off. I'm sure I overflexing the board. I could of sworn I heard something crack at some point. TBH I'm scared.


----------



## Mega Man

Worth a shot imo...


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Worth a shot imo...


the thing is I shut down the computer normally. Pulled and tugged on things trying to get it off. If I've damaged the board and I try switching it on I'm worried about the possibility of of damage to the ram and Cpu which are still on working order. Assuming I fix the EPS connector and try turning it on again. What chances are there of damage to the remaining components?


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just saw my M5A99FX has ON Semi NTMFS4955N mosFETs. Whatever that's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I like to push hard. But my 8370 is pretty well behaved voltage wise at anything below 4.9. So I think the GD65 should manage 4.8. My M5A did it at 1.406V - 1.414. I think the GD65 could do it.


Your from Africa right?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just saw my M5A99FX has ON Semi NTMFS4955N mosFETs. Whatever that's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I like to push hard. But my 8370 is pretty well behaved voltage wise at anything below 4.9. So I think the GD65 should manage 4.8. My M5A did it at 1.406V - 1.414. I think the GD65 could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your from Africa right?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I just saw my M5A99FX has ON Semi NTMFS4955N mosFETs. Whatever that's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I like to push hard. But my 8370 is pretty well behaved voltage wise at anything below 4.9. So I think the GD65 should manage 4.8. My M5A did it at 1.406V - 1.414. I think the GD65 could do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your from Africa right?
Click to expand...

yippers. South Africa to be exact.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> yippers. South Africa to be exact.


Damn, yep, the shipping is hell... I'll see if a friend has any suggestions but it doesn't seem very doable.


----------



## mus1mus

Anyone, feel free to guess the max clock for this set-up.









It's the mighty 212X!


----------



## Alastair

4.5GHz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Worth a shot imo...
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is I shut down the computer normally. Pulled and tugged on things trying to get it off. If I've damaged the board and I try switching it on I'm worried about the possibility of of damage to the ram and Cpu which are still on working order. Assuming I fix the EPS connector and try turning it on again. What chances are there of damage to the remaining components?
Click to expand...

I doubt it, pcbs are stronger then you think


----------



## cssorkinman

The FX abuse has started to crescendo with the release of the 6 and 4 core Zen chips....lol

With thermal protection.... 4.5 on stress tests without .... 4.9ghz

Gonna depend on the chip though.


----------



## mus1mus

bet some more. No abuse here


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, feel free to guess the max clock for this set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the mighty 212X!


4.85?

Why do you have the fan butted up against the videocard on an open bench?


----------



## Mega Man

1 spoilers people....

2 because in its stock position you can only put the 212 that direction, unlike intel which can go in all 4 ( when ustilizing the amd "clips" )


----------



## bigdayve

@Alastair
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I doubt it, pcbs are stronger then you think


Quality PCB's are quite resistant to abuse, including heat. If you're worried about your soldering skills, you may consider that. Also, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, feel free to guess the max clock for this set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the mighty 212X!


With that beast of a cooler you can hit 5 GHz easily


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> *4.85?*
> 
> Why do you have the fan butted up against the videocard on an open bench?


I can try.









4.6 tops 50C IBT a while ago. No SS though, so you will have to wait.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 spoilers people....
> 
> 2 because in its stock position *you can only put the 212 that direction*, unlike intel which can go in all 4 ( when ustilizing the amd "clips" )


True!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> With that beast of a cooler you can hit 5 GHz easily


4K fans doing IBT Regular in a cold room, possible. Though I am pessimistic.


----------



## hurricane28

I was being sarcastic actually but who knows, go try and find out


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 because in its stock position you can only put the 212 that direction, unlike intel which can go in all 4 ( when ustilizing the amd "clips" )


Actually while i dunno about the 212X, my Hyper CM 212 plus can be put both horizontally and vertically.


----------



## miklkit

What cpu? What motherboard? What ambients? With an 8350 - 4.6 ghz.


----------



## Johan45

No offense but the Hyper 212 will mount the other way, I've done it mine was an evo but I doubt they're much different.


----------



## ocyt

when mounted vertically you can usually push the fan lower, thus cooling the pipes closer to the socket rather than just the fins


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 because in its stock position you can only put the 212 that direction, unlike intel which can go in all 4 ( *when ustilizing the amd "clips"* )
> 
> 
> 
> Actually while i dunno about the 212X, my Hyper CM 212 plus can be put both horizontally and vertically.
Click to expand...

Again, bolded the important part tge older one utilized a custom bracket. Which can be used, but in this case, was not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What cpu? What motherboard? What ambients? With an 8350 - 4.6 ghz.


That would be a chvz add who cares about ambient he never said with in amd approved temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> when mounted vertically you can usually push the fan lower, thus cooling the pipes closer to the socket rather than just the fins


this really won't help as there is not enough surface area on the pipes.... to reject a noticeable amount of heat


----------



## ocyt

ime there's a noticeable drop when i moved a single push fan lower.


----------



## Mega Man

then i would argue your doing something else wrong, poor fans, trapped air ( poor air flow ). speaking to a physics level there is simply not enough surface area to remove heat fast enough ( assuming under load ) to make a difference ....


----------



## ocyt

what makes you think the heat would better transfer to the fins that are connected to pipes which are further away from the socket, instead of airflow around the pipes that are closer to the heat source?
also about there not being enough surface area, the air going around the heatpipes is surely contacting far more than the 0.5mm fins which are connected. the pressure between the fins and the pipes (and aluminum having better heat conductivity than air) is what i've always assumed as being the only benefit of the fins

you're right about trapped air though, i'm pretty sure the area under the fins has a tonne of trapped air cooking, which is what most of heat dissipation was from rather than just the air passing around the pipes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was being sarcastic actually but who knows, go try and find out


IKR.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Actually while i dunno about the 212X, my Hyper CM 212 plus can be put both horizontally and vertically.


The 212X uses a completely different mounting mechanism than the PLUS and the EVO. Uses the same idea as a Silver Arrow for AMD but with a limited positioning option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What cpu? What motherboard? What ambients? With an 8350 - 4.6 ghz.


CHVFZ
25C room temps
[email protected] is pretty easy for my 8370E
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No offense but the Hyper 212 will mount the other way, I've done it mine was an evo but I doubt they're much different.


Very different mounting mechanism. Well, the 212X is different in all aspect. Thicker fins, better fan, different pipe stack config, better backplate, etc. Was also cooler than the previous ones both on AMD and Intel. ~ 5C better on a 7700K. Havent measured on AMD Yet.

Edit:
Actually uses the same mounting hardware as the PLUS. Might have to check it's mounting position again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> when mounted vertically you can usually push the fan lower, thus cooling the pipes closer to the socket rather than just the fins


Not possible with the 212X. The spring loaded mounting screws sit under the fans. You are left with millimeters of mounting clearance to play with.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> what makes you think the heat would better transfer to the fins that are connected to pipes which are further away from the socket, instead of airflow around the pipes that are closer to the heat source?
> also about there not being enough surface area, the air going around the heatpipes is surely contacting far more than the 0.5mm fins which are connected. the pressure between the fins and the pipes (and aluminum having better heat conductivity than air) is what i've always assumed as being the only benefit of the fins
> 
> you're right about trapped air though, i'm pretty sure the area under the fins has a tonne of trapped air cooking, which is what most of heat dissipation was from rather than just the air passing around the pipes.


1 surface area..... why do you think they add fins and not leave them as bare pipes.

2 its my job, although i dont engineer hvac systems, i have worked in the trade long enough to know heat rejection......


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 surface area..... why do you think they add fins and not leave them as bare pipes.


because cool aluminum welded onto the copper can absorb more heat than bare pipes, although you ignored the issue; which is that fins further from the heatsource can't dissipate as much heat as airflow closer to the heatsource can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 its my job, although i dont engineer hvac systems, i have worked in the trade long enough to know heat rejection.......


nobody is questioning your experience or qualifications on the matter, this is merely a discussion, no hard feelings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 25C room temps
> [email protected] is pretty easy for my 8370E


and what are your chip temperatures?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 surface area..... why do you think they add fins and not leave them as bare pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> because cool aluminum welded onto the copper can absorb more heat than bare pipes, although you ignored the issue; which is that fins further from the heatsource can't dissipate as much heat as airflow closer to the heatsource can
Click to expand...

1 they are not welded. the pipe is expanded and essentially the al "pinches" the copper.

2 i did not. you did not read. i made it bigger for you. again-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why do you think they add fins and not leave them as bare pipes.


i literally just redid in these 2 things, the entire thing you quoted. and did not respond to, but instead, obfuscated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 its my job, although i dont engineer hvac systems, i have worked in the trade long enough to know heat rejection.......
> 
> 
> 
> nobody is questioning your experience or qualifications on the matter, this is merely a discussion, no hard feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 25C room temps
> [email protected] is pretty easy for my 8370E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what are your chip temperatures?
Click to expand...

fixed for you


----------



## ocyt

i'm glad you posted that gif
Quote:


>


because the fact is chip temperatures are *COOLER* when the fan is lower and blowing air around the pipes rather than just the fin area









why is it so hard for you to accept that bare pipes+airflow closer to the source can dissipate more heat than fins+airflow further from the source?

and no i wasn't asking mus1mus his load temps at 4.6ghz as a distraction, i'm genuinely curious as to what his load temps are. considering i can't even get 4ghz stable at those volts.

you seem to be the only one trying to distract from fact -proven through experimentation- that trying to cool only the fins is less than optimal, as everything you've posted since has nothing to do with it.

yes aluminum fins are useful and have plenty of valid reasons for being in place, but there usefulness are not in question as they aren't even in the area closer to the bottom which is where the fan will be blowing air when you move it lower


----------



## miklkit

CHVFZ
25C room temps
[email protected] is pretty easy for my 8370E

Thanks! IIRC the regular 212s are good for 1.4-1.44 v or so. It seems like you have a lot of headroom left. 4.8?


----------



## mus1mus

Heatpipes' principle - source (base) is cooler than the pipe ends.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> CHVFZ
> 25C room temps
> [email protected] is pretty easy for my 8370E
> 
> Thanks! IIRC the regular 212s are good for 1.4-1.44 v or so. It seems like you have a lot of headroom left. 4.8?


IIRC, 4.8 happens at 1.388 on water. But this chip runs hotter than any of my chips at same Voltage.


----------



## mus1mus

3K Fans
25C Ambient





Stock fan may struggle a bit.


----------



## mus1mus

Ambient over Cooler Fan Out 25C vs. 30C









me impressed!


----------



## Alastair

990FXA-UD3 or nah?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 or nah?


Nawwwww! No UD3!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3K Fans
> 25C Ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock fan may struggle a bit.


I knew it would work. Not easy tightening the screw but do-able, very nice clock on a 212


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I knew it would work. Not easy tightening the screw but do-able, very nice clock on a 212


Yep. Need to twist the cooler to reach each screw.

Double Thanks


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Again, bolded the important part tge older one utilized a custom bracket. Which can be used, but in this case, was not


Sorry, i actually read that part but i totally misunderstood its meaning...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IKR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 212X uses a completely different mounting mechanism than the PLUS and the EVO. Uses the same idea as a Silver Arrow for AMD but with a limited positioning option.
> 
> Edit:
> Actually uses the same mounting hardware as the PLUS. Might have to check it's mounting position again.
> Not possible with the 212X. The spring loaded mounting screws sit under the fans. You are left with millimeters of mounting clearance to play with.


Thanks for the details, i now understand the changes, didn't knew they went with something like that for the newer ones.

PS: nice setup, and nice chip, if i ran mine with the CM at 4.6 Ghz it would hit its 90C thermal limit lol.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Sorry, i actually read that part but i totally misunderstood its meaning...
> Thanks for the details, i now understand the changes, didn't knew they went with something like that for the newer ones.
> 
> PS: nice setup, and nice chip, if i ran mine with the CM at 4.6 Ghz it would hit its 90C thermal limit lol.


Too high of a VCore maybe?

I have some 212 LEDs here. They are worse for sure.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Too high of a VCore maybe?
> 
> I have some 212 LEDs here. They are worse for sure.


I was using Noctua Industrial fans, but its not the CM's fault, v core was 1.35v, but my chip was suffering from leakage, so it had high temps, there was no way around that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 or nah?


Nah vote here as well.


----------



## mus1mus

IMO, bad IHS. Either too concave or convex. This chip is lapped BTW. And is also a high leaking chip. My 8320 will cruise at lower temps than this at same Voltage.

Dropped the Clocks and Fan Speed for fun. Let this run overnight and tweak the memory.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> IMO, bad IHS.


I don't think it was a bad IHS, the chip just went more and more bonkers after 4.4Ghz, up till 4.4 temps where fine, if it was a bad IHS i should have notice bigger temps even up to that right ?

That said, thanks, i never even thought of that before, its good to take that perspective to mind in the future.


----------



## mus1mus

Well at some point, heat output can overweigh cooling. Like I said, this chip runs a full 20C hotter than my 8320 unlapped. I am just on mobile to check for that puc I posted here showing how bad the IHS was.

Ohh here it is.


----------



## miklkit

Ayup. That seems to be typical for FX. Is Ryzen the same?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup. That seems to be typical for FX. Is Ryzen the same?


IHS? Or heat output?

My chip has a good contact patch in the center that together with my waterblock, creates a very thin thumb sized Paste spread and most TIM settles around that area. Convex. Block changes didn't reveal something dubious so it's optimal for me.

Heat output for Ryzen is pretty low. But sensors reveal something that is similar to Intels.


----------



## ocyt

isn't the system supposed to shut off once it reaches such high temperatures?
also how did you get your NB stable at 2600, that's an awesome chip, stop trying to break it! lol








so much want.


----------



## miklkit

IHS. My FXs were all low in the center and high in the corners before lapping. So much so that they would mar the finish of the heat sinks in the 4 corners while leaving a puddle of TIM in the center.

But on the subject of heat output, what kind of heat does Ryzen put out? Is it smooth heat or spikey heat? Air cooling works best with smooth steady state heat and reacts to spikes too slowly. For instance it works great with my 8350, is ok with my 8370, but doesn't do well with my 9590.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> IHS. My FXs were all low in the center and high in the corners before lapping. So much so that they would mar the finish of the heat sinks in the 4 corners while leaving a puddle of TIM in the center.
> 
> But on the subject of heat output, what kind of heat does Ryzen put out? Is it smooth heat or spikey heat? Air cooling works best with smooth steady state heat and reacts to spikes too slowly. For instance it works great with my 8350, is ok with my 8370, but doesn't do well with my 9590.


I noticed this with my Phanteks cooler. The finish was marred on a couple corners and it looked like I had a bubble on my first thermal paste application. I thought perhaps I didn't tighten the screws evenly, but I suppose the IHS is at least partially to blame. It's annoying too because it exposes the copper on the heatsink to oxidation.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well at some point, heat output can overweigh cooling. Like I said, this chip runs a full 20C hotter than my 8320 unlapped. I am just on mobile to check for that puc I posted here showing how bad the IHS was.
> 
> Ohh here it is.


That looks like a partially lapped heatspreader. Like it didn't yet get to the low spots.


----------



## miklkit

Yes it is partially lapped but it also probably pretty flat as you can't see the printing in the center anymore. My 9590 was so bad that after I got copper showing all around the edges similar to this one the printing could still be read in the center.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> That looks like a partially lapped heatspreader. Like it didn't yet get to the low spots.


Why would I post pictures of a finished lap? Makes the point obvious eh?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> isn't the system supposed to shut off once it reaches such high temperatures?
> also how did you get your NB stable at 2600, that's an awesome chip, stop trying to break it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much want.


1. YES
2. CPU-NB Clock or Overclock is down to each chip's capability. This thing can do close to 3000MHz. Given the Voltage of course, stable, nope.


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, the FX-4100 I had could do 3000 NB stable with enough voltage. Didn't help its performance much though. Too bad it died at stock settings due to a faulty motherboard.


----------



## mus1mus

My chip go bonkers with 20 Multi. Can't freaking stabilize 4.8 but 4.9 (20.5 multi) has no issues.


----------



## Hunk

Hello guys, just want to ask you for some help with CPU/NB overclocking.


Spoiler: PC setup



MB: GA-990FXA-UD3 rev.1.2 (the old one without heatpipe on NB and VRM heatsinks)
BIOS: FE
CPU: FX 8320
Mem: 2x Samsung original, single rank, 1333



I managed to overclock both the CPU (4255) and MEM (2145) with bus speed of 230. With default CPU/NB and HT the system is stable in Prime95 and gaming.

LLC is set to Regular
CnC is enabled
Vcore is default
But when i try to increase CPU/NB speed above 2300 the system becomes very unstable. I can pass Prime95 for about an hour with 4.4 CPU overclock and average temps of 50-55 on both the CPU and cores, but when i try higher CPU/NB it either black screen crash (no BSOD) or image freeze (rarely). I put 2 fans on NB and VRM heatsinks + i tried 1 fan on the MB backplate behind the VRM's. No luck.

Tried higher CPU/NB voltage (2530/2600) with different results:

<1.3 - image freeze or black screen
1.325, 1.35, 1.375, 1.4 - black screen (higher voltage make it crash sooner, with 1.375+ almost immediately)
1.3 about half an hour in Prime95 than black screen
Also tried to increase the Vcore but it only crash the system sooner. I stopped with 4255/2530/2145 for now, it is not 100% stable either, but stable enough for my needs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Johan45

I have seen many Gigabyte boards that don't like the CPU_NB changed.


----------



## mus1mus

@Hunk

1. Actually, there's no such thing as 2300 CPU-NB. By Default 200*Multi.







Always gonna produce an even hundred values.

2. Your Base Clock is at 230. That puts it into 2530 at default CPU-NB Multi of 11 or displayed as 2200 in Gigas. And perhaps the most important for your issue,

3. CPU-NB Multi *12 (2400 in Giga UEFI) is DEAD, BUGGY and unusable.

4. That ^ besides the fact that at 230 BCLK, your CPU-NB will already be in the *2760* territory. Most chips can't even do 2600.


----------



## Hunk

mus1mus, thanks for answering.You are right about 2300 CPU/NB, i don't remember the exact FSB value, but CPU/NB was like 2332 (FSB 212 or smth).

And you are right about the multipliers, they are very buggy if HPET is disabled. I tried to use FSB 200 and CPU/NB x13 but it wasn't stable, and the next lower value is 2400, which is pretty meh. In result i have to use FSB to get better results. Put CPU/NB to default x11 value and fsb to 230 and got 2530, seems ok to me. With CPU at 4255 the system works OK, not 100% stable but it is enough for games.

The problem is with CPU clocks higher than 4200, i can't get it stable with any CPU/NB voltages. 1.3 is the most stable for me: higher or lower gives me black screen









Can it be the VRM overheat problem?

Yeah, and i don't fully understand about CPU/NB of 2760.


----------



## mus1mus

CPU NB Voltage is for CPU-NB not the Core.

You should be setting the VCore.

2760 = 2300*12


----------



## Johan45

Thanks @mus1mus
Quote:


> 3. CPU-NB Multi *12 (2400 in Giga UEFI) is DEAD, BUGGY and unusable.


Now things are making sense to me


----------



## Mega Man

As usual he is correct, I have seen about 3 chips that can do 2700 including mine.. very hard.

If you have questions about gigas bios you can ask me.

I don't understand why you are using fsb for such a low oc just do a multi it will be better and your cou/nb will be higher
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> isn't the system supposed to shut off once it reaches such high temperatures?
> also how did you get your NB stable at 2600, that's an awesome chip, stop trying to break it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much want.


Same to you, I have seen a minor handful of chips that can not reach 2600 cpu nb


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> As usual he is correct, I have seen about 3 chips that can do 2700 including mine.. very hard.
> 
> If you have questions about gigas bios you can ask me.
> 
> I don't understand why you are using fsb for such a low oc just do a multi it will be better and your cou/nb will be higher
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> isn't the system supposed to shut off once it reaches such high temperatures?
> also how did you get your NB stable at 2600, that's an awesome chip, stop trying to break it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much want.
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you, I have seen a minor handful of chips that can not reach 2600 cpu nb
Click to expand...

should be a 2700 NB club. I'd be there!


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> should be a 2700 NB club. I'd be there!


Yeah me to, the IMC on my FX was pretty good i got to admit.


----------



## mus1mus

2800?
2900?
3000?


----------



## Johan45

I regularly ran my 9370 at 3000+ NB on ambient. Only needed 1.3V


----------



## Hunk

Quote:


> You should be setting the VCore.


As i said the higher the Vcore the sooner system crash.
Quote:


> 2760 = 2300*12


Yeah, but i use the default multi x11 and FSB for 2530.
Quote:


> I don't understand why you are using fsb for such a low oc just do a multi it will be better and your cou/nb will be higher


Tried multi only OC but can't get it stable at 2600. CPU/NB 2400 (x12) gives me bugs in Windows.


----------



## Mega Man

Ok I need bios screens of anything tart you changed. If you want help


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunk*
> 
> As i said the higher the Vcore the sooner system crash.
> Yeah, but i use the default multi x11 and FSB for 2530.
> Tried multi only OC but can't get it stable at 2600. CPU/NB 2400 (x10) gives me bugs in Windows.


Temps in check?

Yep. I meant that when you tried X12.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 2800?
> 2900?
> 3000?


I've gotten up to 2800 mhz myself, honestly though i dunno if that's the limit, that's just how high i gotten.


----------



## Hunk

Mega Man, here you are:


Spoiler: bios









Quote:


> Temps in check?


CPU/Cores in range а 50-55, System is around 40-45, NB is around 60-70. I can't monitor VRM temp anywhere but touching it and with 2 fans it is hot, but not burning.


----------



## Mega Man

ok 3 things,

1 unless you use virtualization, disable it, it eats some of your performance

2 NB voltage should also be @ 1.2. please make sure to have some cooling ( IE read: air movement over NB )

3 i dunno which board you have, looks like gigabite cpu ppl voltage control to 2.695 -- forsome reason this helps with gigabyte.

then restart your oc, using multi only ( for now, it is easier to dial in one thing at a time )

lastly, please see link in my sig, " how to put rigbuilder in your sig " this helps us greatly


----------



## PurpleChef

CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4670mhz, 245 fsb, HT & NB @ 2450, 1.38V with LLC High, CPU/NB voltage is set to 1.25 with LLC High.
CPU Cooler: Corsair H110i, pushing the air out top (using the pre applied thermal compound)
Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990Fx R2.0
GPU: XFX Radeon 290X
HDD: 2 SSDs
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport 16Gb (2x8) (9-9-9-.24-37-2T @ 1.5V) This is the default XMP profile. Should i mess with any of these settings?

I have 2 fans in the front as intake, and 1 inte the back as exhaust. and the 2 radiator fans on top.

Do you think i need to put a fan on the VRMs on this board to push fsb overclock higher? is it worth mounting a fan on the back of the mobo?

I use this settings (245fsb) for 24/7 use, with Corsair link @ Quiet or Balanced profile, since no game is even close to pushing my system as hard as P95







is this ok, or should i worry about some other temps?
The Performance or Balanced profiles makes the stock H110i fans abit loud. Trying to find max OC with a relatively quiet system.

How do i know when i need to touch other voltage settings then the CPU? Can CPU/NB voltage help cores from stop when doing P95, or just CPU Vcore?

Update: (Temps after 1 hour P95 small ffts)

This is with CPU/NB voltage set at 1.25 LLC High

The temprature that shows Max 62 can be pushed to around 70, right?
And the bottom temp (Package) that shows 51.4, can be pushed to 62?


----------



## Mega Man

are they running hot ?
is your socket hot ?


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> are they running hot ?
> is your socket hot ?


The Vrms? dunno, havent touched them. No way to monitor the vrm temps other then touching them?
Should i worry about them below 5ghz?

installed a fan on the back of the mobo, socket temp went down 5C while p95 testing. Read that it should help the vrms to?!
Ran p95 for 1 hour with cpu/nb @ 1.25V without a problem.

Socket hot, how? monitoring it temps or what? sry for not understanding u bro


----------



## miklkit

Get thyself HWINFO64 and be happy. https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Do not use AI Suite and be happy.

You will end up with something that looks a little like this after some tweaking. vcore-1 is the VRMs.


----------



## shhek0

Probably asked million of times already.. is there a offset for the temps on the 8350 chips. I bought 8350 today and all of the programs that I have tried are showing like 10-15 at idle.

edit: Just when typing this message I realised that I could just check the temps in bios...


----------



## SuperZan

It's not so much an offset as temp reporting for FX isn't super accurate until it passes 40C on the package temp.


----------



## shhek0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's not so much an offset as temp reporting for FX isn't super accurate until it passes 40C on the package temp.


Thank you!


----------



## Hunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 2 NB voltage should also be @ 1.2. please make sure to have some cooling ( IE read: air movement over NB )
> 
> 3 i dunno which board you have, looks like gigabite cpu ppl voltage control to 2.695 -- forsome reason this helps with gigabyte.


Thanks, but it still crashes. Looks like CPU/NB on my MB doesn't like high values. Tried again with different voltages:

lower than 1.3 on CPU/NB leads to BSOD
higher than 1.3 up to 1.4 only makes crash sooner
1.3 is the most stable, but still crash


----------



## Mega Man

I never said anything about cpu/nb, I said nb. (Most gigabyte boards call this nb core)

Cpu/nb is imc and generally does not like to much voltage.

Nb is your chipset


----------



## miklkit

I just got updated to Win 10 Creators Edition and of course my Sabertooth R2 lost its usb 3 ports. Is there anything else I can expect from this?


----------



## hurricane28

How did you update? Manually using the tool or by windows update?


----------



## strike105x

This is why i got differ updates on, by the time i update there shouldn't be any issues. If it ain't broken don't fix it i always say...And windows as is has been working great.


----------



## Hunk

Mega Man, as i said in my previous post i tried your suggestion to rise nb voltage to 1.2 and it did nothing. CPU PLL did nothing as well. CPU/NB overclocking is still unstable at values 2500+. That is the problem, so something useful i can try?


----------



## Mega Man

so let me get this straight -

you set back to default
started to OC *ONLY* CPU/NB skipping the "*12 Multi*" and going straight to x13
you set cpu/nb to 1.3v, (because you say that is the only voltage it works at) nb to 1.2 cpupll to 2.695 and left EVERYTHING else at stock ?

and *then* saved bios and rebooted ?


----------



## Hunk

Mega Man, yes it still crashes even with stock CPU and MEM


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How did you update? Manually using the tool or by windows update?


If you are asking me, it got everything downloaded and then it asked me for permission to perform the update. It didn't take too long. So far only the task bar is different.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunk*
> 
> Mega Man, yes it still crashes even with stock CPU and MEM


Reset to optimised defaults and try running a stress test.


----------



## dagget3450

Hey guys any suggestions for this user? He seems to think its his cpu bottleneck.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1630283/amd-computer-weird-performance-problems


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunk*
> 
> Mega Man, yes it still crashes even with stock CPU and MEM


That old Gigabyte motherboards doesn't like CPU-NB to be overclocked; OC your CPU by multi only (set FSB at 200MHz) and let CPU-NB Frequency at stock frequency and voltage, don't change NB Voltage or other voltages, only change the VCore and CPU frequency until you could do being stable...

First try to get the max CPU OC, and then try to OC your RAM to 1600MHz if possible...


----------



## Hunk

Quote:


> That old Gigabyte motherboards doesn't like CPU-NB to be overclocked


Thanks for info, well, looks like it.
Quote:


> First try to get the max CPU OC, and then try to OC your RAM to 1600MHz if possible...


I pushed cores to 4.5 and MEM to 2133 with adequate voltages and it works stable enough, but without CPU/NB OC feels unbalanced.
Quote:


> Reset to optimised defaults and try running a stress test.


Works like a charm.


----------



## PurpleChef

~70mins of P95 Small FFT's. 19x multiplier / 250fsb / HT&NB @ 2500



Last time system frooze after ~20mins, so i lowered my 1600mhz ram too ~1337mhz just to make sure the memory didnt cause the freezing, and it didnt freeze this time.

Will try to bump the voltage to 1.6 and see if it works better. Dunno what might cause the system freeze otherwise.

Also lowered the cpu/nb to default 1.2V.

Really happy with my temps so far!









(dont know why the image gets so blurry?! hope u can see the important stuff)

Update:

1 hour of P95 without system freeze. Max 62 socket, Max 54,9 Core. Dram ~1670, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.6V (xmp profile, but changed volt to 1.6)

I don't know anything about ram timings or so. Should i be happy with the current settings?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunk*
> 
> Mega Man, yes it still crashes even with stock CPU and MEM


Ok, doing what, you have to remember I am not there, I can't help without details. " it crashed when i..." define what "crash" is and please show me screen shots of bios of everything you changed.

Lastly like all ocing this will take time and effort, and to be frank, I get the feeling like you dont want time and effort, but quick results.

If I am wrong, then sorry, but I feel this way as I have to pull all the details out of you rather then them being volunteered.

So if you are just going to just give up, then please don't waste my time.


----------



## strike105x

@miklkit: saw a comment where you said ram speed above 1866mhz doesn't really matter until 4.8ghz, I'd honestly disagree, dunno bellow 4.4ghz since that I haven't really tested but starting with it (4.4ghz) ram speed definitely helps.


----------



## mus1mus

Quick Sanity check:



Ice on water.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> @miklkit: saw a comment where you said ram speed above 1866mhz doesn't really matter until 4.8ghz, I'd honestly disagree, dunno bellow 4.4ghz since that I haven't really tested but starting with it (4.4ghz) ram speed definitely helps.


A couple of years ago some people did extensive tests with ram speeds and cpu clock speeds with FX. What they found was that 1600 is fine until 4.7-4.8 when 1866 overtook it and from there up faster ram did make a difference, especially from 5 ghz and up. I don't remember the name of the thread but it is here somewhere. That is what I was basing that statement on as no one has ever disagreed with them until now.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> A couple of years ago some people did extensive tests with ram speeds and cpu clock speeds with FX. What they found was that 1600 is fine until 4.7-4.8 when 1866 overtook it and from there up faster ram did make a difference, especially from 5 ghz and up. I don't remember the name of the thread but it is here somewhere. That is what I was basing that statement on as no one has ever disagreed with them until now.


Interesting, didn't knew that, but synthetic testing does indeed not show much improvement (aida for instance showed me mixed results, some transfer speeds seemed higher while some even a tiny bit lower), that was even with my G3258, not just my fx, but the performance bump was noticeable in some games, system responsiveness and cinebench, and editing/rendering.

PS: actually now that i think about it ram speed for my fx4300 didn't really do anything, like it did for my fx 8300, maybe there's more to this.


----------



## tashcz

So, after some time, I got my Nepton 240M back from RMA... except I didn't get a Nepton, I got a MasterLiquid 240. I was excited until I noticed that there are "pro" and regular versions of it... thought I got the blingy stuff from CM.

Here's the weird part: When I applied TIM, out of "new stuff I got" feeling I forgot to peel off the "remove before use" sticker from the water block. Used the last drop of my MX-4 on that sticker, so I had to use the stock CM paste. Surprisingly, temps between the Nepton and MasterLiquid were at least 5C different. It works better than Nepton did. Now at 4.75GHz I run at 51C cores and ~67C socket. And that's with stock TIM!

Anyway, for some reason there is no MX-4 in Serbia now - damn importers don't give a damn about cool TIM. Guys owning a shop with Noctua equipment had NT-H1 and that was closest I could get. What bothered me is that... it didn't improve temps. It got worse. I also lacked pure 70% alchohol so I used our "rakia" drink (45%ish alchoholic drink made from different fruits, plumps, grapes etc) but it probably has some sugar in it from the fruits so it doesn't work as good as alc. I used destilled water to clean the "rakia" from the metal parts after removing TIM and the temps are on par with stock CM TIM, which is just regular MasterGel. That's the worst version with 1.85 W/m.k, while MasterGel Maker has 11W/m-K. Not quite sure what those numbers represent in conductivity but seems like Maker is badass.

Anyway, just wanted to ask this since I got frustrated and reapplied NT-H1 about 7 or 8 times tonight. Is it bad for watercooling for some reason? Any of you guys using it? Or it's CM getting better with their TIM, or me not cleaning the block/cpu with proper alcohol?


----------



## strike105x

Actually NT-H1 had disappointing results for me to, tried it since my cooler came with it but went back to AS5 soon after... Also didn't you had some medical alcohol at hand? They are common in most stores and cheap as hell, been using that to clean CPU's for years lol.


----------



## tashcz

Haven't bought it recently. We go to countryside and make like 500 liters of rakia and we use for everything, drinking, cleaning lol. It does the job with household items but not with CPU coolers I guess. Here it can be cheap AF, but it can be like 10EUR for 100ml in pharmacies.

Anyway, seems like I'll have to wait for MX-4 till i try to push this further. Can't raise FSB any further probably because of my RAM at 2200. Next step is the multiplier but I need a few deggrees off before I can do 4.8GHz with an AIO.

Just wanted to see your guys oppinion on NT-H1 because most put it on par with MX-4, some claim it's better, some swear in MX-4. Wanted to check it out from my perspective, but if stock CM TIM does the same job... it's either me or something is really wrong here. Weird thing is I applied TIM to various places for at least 500 times in my life, never had an issue.

Anyone ordered anything from Arctic Cooling website to Europe? I'm thinking about that, though not sure if TIM will go through customs since it's a fluid, they are very strict about those things.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Interesting, didn't knew that, but synthetic testing does indeed not show much improvement (aida for instance showed me mixed results, some transfer speeds seemed higher while some even a tiny bit lower), that was even with my G3258, not just my fx, but the performance bump was noticeable in some games, system responsiveness and cinebench, and editing/rendering.
> 
> PS: actually now that i think about it ram speed for my fx4300 didn't really do anything, like it did for my fx 8300, maybe there's more to this.


I tried to do a search for that thread and failed, mostly due to allergies keeping me from seeing anything.










Overall FX likes tighter timings more than high clock speeds and I suspect that the motherboard used makes a difference too. With everything else being the same my MSI GD80 @ 4.9 with lower ram speeds but tighter timings feels at least as fast and snappy as my Sabertooth does at 5 with faster ram speeds and looser timings.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Interesting, didn't knew that, but synthetic testing does indeed not show much improvement (aida for instance showed me mixed results, some transfer speeds seemed higher while some even a tiny bit lower), that was even with my G3258, not just my fx, but the performance bump was noticeable in some games, system responsiveness and cinebench, and editing/rendering.
> 
> PS: actually now that i think about it ram speed for my fx4300 didn't really do anything, like it did for my fx 8300, maybe there's more to this.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do a search for that thread and failed, mostly due to allergies keeping me from seeing anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall FX likes tighter timings more than high clock speeds and I suspect that the motherboard used makes a difference too. With everything else being the same my MSI GD80 @ 4.9 with lower ram speeds but tighter timings feels at least as fast and snappy as my Sabertooth does at 5 with faster ram speeds and looser timings.
Click to expand...

It's a steroid type of day here too -hope you feel better soon .

I'd bet the cache and memory latency's are a little better at the slightly lower speeds w/ tighter timings, which lends itself to that snappy feel ( that and some GD-80 magic







) but when the heavy lifting comes along ( bandwidth intensive ) frequency was king on my FX rigs.

What confuses people the most is that the advantage in lower latency's show themselves more consistently than better performance in handling bandwidth - which tends to only reveal itself under certain conditions.

Aida 64 is the best tool I've found for measuring ram performance , but on the FX platform it was honestly more important to establish absolute stability - I've never completely decided what is the best tool for that.
Play around with it, establish some stable clocks and timings then push em until you find a good balance .


----------



## tashcz

Ah... FX stability. The only true tool to prove FX is stable is to use what you use on your computer and if it works, it's stable. No IBT/AVX could show that. While I was changing the TIM last night for 10 times, I done a IBT very high run each time. Temps were the same occasionaly but sometimes instability would occur after 2nd run and sometimes it would be stable. Weird platform is all I can say.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Ah... FX stability. The only true tool to prove FX is stable is to use what you use on your computer and if it works, it's stable. No IBT/AVX could show that. While I was changing the TIM last night for 10 times, I done a IBT very high run each time. Temps were the same occasionaly but sometimes instability would occur after 2nd run and sometimes it would be stable. Weird platform is all I can say.


Yea this is false.

I again point to the age old post about stability that is as relevant today as the day it was posted.
@RagingCain thanks for your eloquence
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdayve

Once in a while my PC is failing to boot. Instead of booting I get a thin line ranging in height a bit about a quarter of the way down my monitor screen. It's multicolored junk with no image. Any ideas?

It's stable in 20 rounds of "very hard" in IBT AVX. I'm not sure if it's an overclocking stability issue or something else. I'll keep an eye on the problem and perhaps post some more information later.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I tried to do a search for that thread and failed, mostly due to allergies keeping me from seeing anything.


No problem, your word is good enough, that and i hope you get better soon, i know how awful it can get since i suffer from it to, but luckily last year i found some meds that greatly improved my situation, but until then i was a disaster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Overall FX likes tighter timings more than high clock speeds and I suspect that the motherboard used makes a difference too. With everything else being the same my MSI GD80 @ 4.9 with lower ram speeds but tighter timings feels at least as fast and snappy as my Sabertooth does at 5 with faster ram speeds and looser timings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's a steroid type of day here too -hope you feel better soon .
> 
> I'd bet the cache and memory latency's are a little better at the slightly lower speeds w/ tighter timings, which lends itself to that snappy feel ( that and some GD-80 magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but when the heavy lifting comes along ( bandwidth intensive ) frequency was king on my FX rigs.
> 
> What confuses people the most is that the advantage in lower latency's show themselves more consistently than better performance in handling bandwidth - which tends to only reveal itself under certain conditions.
> 
> Aida 64 is the best tool I've found for measuring ram performance , but on the FX platform it was honestly more important to establish absolute stability - I've never completely decided what is the best tool for that.
> Play around with it, establish some stable clocks and timings then push em until you find a good balance .


Actually now that i think about it there is more to this, probably ram modules also count a lot, my current set (and the one i used with the fx) don't like tightening the timings, but love high speeds, despite being a bit loose though they do perform great.

As for testing, i have to admit as well that i found running a stress test like prime95 for 24 hours can be pretty irevelant, i prefer a 20 run ibt avx set on high, a six hour max prime95 test, followed by some emulation tests and gaming ones afterwards, and last i use a Windows 10 installation as a final test. I found Windows 10 to be very sensitive with faulty ocs both on amd and intel, if its stable after a fresh install of it up to the bit i also finished installing all of the software and arrange things then unless where talking about chip/oc degrading its stable.


----------



## miklkit

Thanks for the kind words about the allergies. I have been on prescription meds for years but this year is worse than usual because of the wet winter following years of drought. At times the pollen has been so thick that the cars were covered with gold dust. And the mosquitos! All over the county clouds of them have been literally chasing people around when we try to do anything. Disease control is a big issue.

You consider Win 10 to be a stability test? Then you might be interested in knowing that at the end of July my Win 10 install will be 2 years old running at 5 ghz the whole time.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You consider Win 10 to be a stability test? Then you might be interested in knowing that at the end of July my Win 10 install will be 2 years old running at 5 ghz the whole time.


I love my new Ryzen 7 builds but, I love the fact that the FX 8 core systems are still pretty fast, for what they are. Eventually, they will no longer be viable but for now......


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about the allergies. I have been on prescription meds for years but this year is worse than usual because of the wet winter following years of drought. At times the pollen has been so thick that the cars were covered with gold dust. And the mosquitos! All over the county clouds of them have been literally chasing people around when we try to do anything. Disease control is a big issue.


That sounds horrifying to say the least, wish you the best.... Sounds like you will really need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You consider Win 10 to be a stability test? Then you might be interested in knowing that at the end of July my Win 10 install will be 2 years old running at 5 ghz the whole time.


A clean installation to be precise, for instance if i overclock with the windows already installed it doesn't necessarily show any signs of problems, but if i do a clean install all the way to finishing setting up my programs and preferences if there's any chance of it being unstable every time there was a crash not long after installing it (though don't get me wrong, 2 years worth of usage is proof enough its stable







). I dunno why clean windows 10 installs are so sensitive to any overclocking issues but after a lot of testing i found this to be the case.

This method detected instabilities on my G3258 which seemed mostly fine in windows 7, on a 2500k which again seemed fine in windows 7, and my FX8300 of course.


----------



## ocyt

i like using AODs stress tester
slyly walks away


----------



## tashcz

This might be a weird thing to ask here, but anyone running a bunch of high-rpm fans & noisy oc'd systems feeling their hearing is affected on the ear where the PC case is located? I've started experiencing tinnitus for some reason, high-pitch noise, AFAIK on the ear closer to my PC case, all the time, 24/7. Wonder if it has something to do with one ear always pointing to tens of fans and stuff. Never thought about this but if we're at the PC for some hours, just browsing the web etc, one ear gets the noise while the other one gets silence.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> This might be a weird thing to ask here, but anyone running a bunch of high-rpm fans & noisy oc'd systems feeling their hearing is affected on the ear where the PC case is located? I've started experiencing tinnitus for some reason, high-pitch noise, AFAIK on the ear closer to my PC case, all the time, 24/7. Wonder if it has something to do with one ear always pointing to tens of fans and stuff. Never thought about this but if we're at the PC for some hours, just browsing the web etc, one ear gets the noise while the other one gets silence.


I havent thought of that, but now that i think about it, My computer has allways been on the right side, and My hearing on the right side is worse.
Might just be coinsidence. Interesting thought tho!


----------



## miklkit

I have 2-2500 rpm fans and 4-1500 rpm fans. At full speed I can still carry on a normal conversation without raising my voice.

I also have tinnitus in my right ear while the puter sits to my left. I got my tinnitus while working in a unit in an oil refinery that was built in 1954 before there were any regulations about anything. The noise was beyond intense even with ear plugs and such.


----------



## tashcz

Sorry to hear that. It's been bothering me for about 3 months now, only thing that works is to get used to it. Weird but it works, sometimes it can be stressful when you're trying to relax and enjoy the silence that you never hear but acceptance is key.

What bothers me is long-term exposure to a bunch of different fans. We have a bunch of noises comming from the PC, a bit of coil whine probably, PSU fan, GPU fan, heatsink/waterblock fans, case fans, small fans on VRMs, fan on the back of the case on the socket... that's a lot of noise. I'm wondering what impact it can make even though it's probably under 35-40dB per fan most of the time, but sitting for hours and listening to that on one ear while the other one is relaxed? I do live in the center of the city, a LOT of traffic/pedestrian noise, this year I'm changing my windows for weatherproofing and soundproofing, but during the night when I mostly use my PC it's dead quiet. Only thing I can hear is the PC fans and maybe some "whine" comming from either the fans or other electrical components. And that's on one ear since my desk is right next to the window.

I'm really wondering what impact it has on health. And I doubt "none" is the answer. We're all about high clocks, a bunch of fans, even guys with "quiet" or "silent" setups but there still is noise. And the problem is most of the noises comming from the PC are annoying and not natural.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i like using AODs stress tester
> slyly walks away


me too?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> This might be a weird thing to ask here, but anyone running a bunch of high-rpm fans & noisy oc'd systems feeling their hearing is affected on the ear where the PC case is located? I've started experiencing tinnitus for some reason, high-pitch noise, AFAIK on the ear closer to my PC case, all the time, 24/7. Wonder if it has something to do with one ear always pointing to tens of fans and stuff. Never thought about this but if we're at the PC for some hours, just browsing the web etc, one ear gets the noise while the other one gets silence.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> I havent thought of that, but now that i think about it, My computer has allways been on the right side, and My hearing on the right side is worse.
> Might just be coinsidence. Interesting thought tho!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have 2-2500 rpm fans and 4-1500 rpm fans. At full speed I can still carry on a normal conversation without raising my voice.
> 
> I also have tinnitus in my right ear while the puter sits to my left. I got my tinnitus while working in a unit in an oil refinery that was built in 1954 before there were any regulations about anything. The noise was beyond intense even with ear plugs and such.


Hurricane says he got rid of his by increasing his intake of B complex, magnesium and calcium IIRC ask him what worked


----------



## strike105x

Noise, yeah that's the one thing i don't miss about my FX8300 system, my current one is so silent even under load that for a time after putting it together i kept wondering if it was even on lol.


----------



## miklkit

Right now my system is competing with a window fan on low and a HEPA filter. It's pretty much a draw as I can hear them all and they all are at about the same sound level, almost silent. When I'm gaming the GPU is always running at 100% and its fans are mostly what I hear. The CPU fans are generally running in the 1500-1900 rpm range and aren't too noisy.


----------



## ocyt

at what temperature do you guys notice your chips becoming unstable?

anything past 55C for me results in stress test failures and once it hits or surpasses 60C blue screens start occuring.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i like using AODs stress tester
> slyly walks away


me too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> at what temperature do you guys notice your chips becoming unstable?
> 
> anything past 55C for me results in stress test failures and once it hits or surpasses 60C blue screens start occuring.


depends on volts and temps. 4.8 at 1.41V Falls over at 55"c.

4.9 and 4.95 if I go over 60 it's game over.


----------



## bigdayve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> me too.
> depends on volts and temps. 4.8 at 1.41V Falls over at 55"c.
> 
> 4.9 and 4.95 if I go over 60 it's game over.


What new motherboard did you end up getting?


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> me too.
> depends on volts and temps. 4.8 at 1.41V Falls over at 55"c.
> 
> 4.9 and 4.95 if I go over 60 it's game over.
> 
> 
> 
> What new motherboard did you end up getting?
Click to expand...

another M5A99FX. Got it used from a friend who is moving to Ryzen.


----------



## tashcz

Any impact from socket temps on that?


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Noise, yeah that's the one thing i don't miss about my FX8300 system, my current one is so silent even under load that for a time after putting it together i kept wondering if it was even on lol.


Im at ~4.8ghz, vcore ~1.4, 250fsb, NB & HT @ 2500, Corsair H110i cooler with Silent profile, and my computer is super quiet!


----------



## Gen Patton

Good morning.

I am new to the world of overclocking I just bought myself the FX-8350 I have not install it yet, still buying parts for my AMD mini monster.

I love AMD.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Im at ~4.8ghz, vcore ~1.4, 250fsb, NB & HT @ 2500, Corsair H110i cooler with Silent profile, and my computer is super quiet!


Everyone defines "quiet" diffrently







To me "quiet" is a large heatsink with with 140mm fan @ 600RPM. On AIOs, I even hear the pump (Nepton, MasterLiquid, everything). It ain't good when you hear well, it ain't good when you don't...


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello Just bought me a new 8350 came in last week. Looking forward to seeing what it will do with my new AS rock 990fx Fatality mother board. From my Research it's looking good


----------



## tashcz

You told us that like 2 posts up lol


----------



## Gen Patton

Sorry it did not post the first time. Please forgive me this is why I am bulding a new computer. because this one acts up.


----------



## miklkit

For some reason my case fans won't idle down below 1100 rpm so I hear them. Right now they are slightly louder than the HEPA filter. The cpu fans are idling at 700 rpm and become audible at 1050 or so. This is fine for me as a totally silent rig is scary. I built one for my wife and she quit using it. Even her Mac isn't totally silent.

An 8350 + Asrock? Keep us informed.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Im at ~4.8ghz, vcore ~1.4, 250fsb, NB & HT @ 2500, Corsair H110i cooler with Silent profile, and my computer is super quiet!


Mine had leakage issues beyond 4.4Ghz, basically after that it became an active volcano.


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Mine had leakage issues beyond 4.4Ghz, basically after that it became an active volcano.


What do you mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Everyone defines "quiet" diffrently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me "quiet" is a large heatsink with with 140mm fan @ 600RPM. On AIOs, I even hear the pump (Nepton, MasterLiquid, everything). It ain't good when you hear well, it ain't good when you don't...


140mm fan @ 600apm dosnt sound very OC friendly tho
Edit: Rpm, not apm. Played alot of SC2 lately


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Mine had leakage issues beyond 4.4Ghz, basically after that it became an active volcano.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> What do you mean?


Some chips just need much higher voltage and generate more heat than others. My FX8320 needs insane amounts of juice for anything over 4.6GHz compared to what is needed for anything up to 4.6GHz. Some can go to 5.0GHz with the same voltage I need for 4.7GHz for example, even with the same motherboard and settings.


----------



## ThomasRM17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> I am new to the world of overclocking I just bought myself the FX-8350 I have not install it yet, still buying parts for my AMD mini monster.
> 
> I love AMD.


great processor! you wont regret the purchase; im still rocking my 8350 until i actually need an upgrade. i was going to build a ryzen system, but as much as i want that chip, the 8350 still gets everything done and ive still got some performance to squeeze out of it with overclocking.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah I know, but I think NH-D15 can work with 600RPM while under light load. I'm rearanging my coolers now since I got the MasterLiquid. I got so #%% off. Specs wise, the Silencio Performance ones I had are WAY better than the included Air Balance fans that came with the MasterLiquid, but when I put them on, 3C difference on stress test, giving advantage to MasterFans. No idea why. And they even go 200RPM faster (and they should go 400RPM faster!!!) so I don't have any idea what's going on. There is no version of Silencio fans that goes 2200RPM at 100%. Anyway, now I again have to reconfigure everything.

Point why I'm doing this, while under "light load" I like my PC dead quiet. Radiator fans @ 700RPM, case fans even lower, backplate fan 0%, exhaust fan 0%, VRM fan just to move some air over the heatsink and that's it. But when the PC senses load, after 45C or so, they all start ramping up. I've been using a bunch of splitters and everything and still trying to get everything working this way, but what messes me up is that Aura has 3 independent fan controlls (case fan, cpu fan, water pump) with a couple of connections. I'm trying to use only BIOS as my control. Case fans by BIOS can't go under 60%, and my backplate fan only needs to start if the temp goes over 45C, I don't need noise from it unless it's heavy load. CPU fan goes to my radiator fans, and front intake fans. Water pump header is connected to the backplate fan, 0% at 45C and 100% at 65C socket (4000RPM 70mm fan). Exhaust is on case fans along with the VRM fan.

I passed 20 runs of IBT AVX with this but when my gf sat down to play a little GTA V, after about 1.5 - 2 hrs the game crashed. A familiar window that appeared a bunch of times when my OC wasn't stable. So I need to find a way to keep this PC cool under load and quiet while it's not.

I really wish mobo manufacturers gave us more options on fan control and independent headers for case fans.


----------



## Gen Patton

I felt if I love Amd get the best. this was right before Ryzen. so I research and did more. one guy on YouTube called it a bulldozer. I knew right then this is my chip. Some reviews stated it died after a few weeks, but found out they were not Liquid cooling it. I read from Amd saying you must have a good cooling system. I have read reviews and see youtube this thing runs hot unless you Liquid cool or water cool it. For Now Liquid cool, I live in Louisiana it gets hot here but until I really know what I am doing Cosair H100 is fine by me.


----------



## Gen Patton

Tashcz. check out Cosair they have something I was looking at that fan control with lights also it called the Commander Pro. on their webpage.


----------



## Gen Patton

SUPPORTS UP TO 6 FANS TEMPS TWO CHANNELS FOR RGB LIGHTS/


----------



## Gen Patton

Price not too bad you can even fix the color when temps get to hight they can turn red or any color you want.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I think NH-D15 can work with 600RPM while under light load.


The NH-D15 can easily do it, it had no problem at minimum rpm and just using one fan with both my fx 8300 up to 4.4ghz and my i7 6700 under heavy load.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah I know, but I think NH-D15 can work with 600RPM while under light load. I'm rearanging my coolers now since I got the MasterLiquid. I got so #%% off. Specs wise, the Silencio Performance ones I had are WAY better than the included Air Balance fans that came with the MasterLiquid, but when I put them on, 3C difference on stress test, giving advantage to MasterFans. No idea why. And they even go 200RPM faster (and they should go 400RPM faster!!!) so I don't have any idea what's going on. There is no version of Silencio fans that goes 2200RPM at 100%. Anyway, now I again have to reconfigure everything.
> 
> Point why I'm doing this, while under "light load" I like my PC dead quiet. Radiator fans @ 700RPM, case fans even lower, backplate fan 0%, exhaust fan 0%, VRM fan just to move some air over the heatsink and that's it. But when the PC senses load, after 45C or so, they all start ramping up. I've been using a bunch of splitters and everything and still trying to get everything working this way, but what messes me up is that Aura has 3 independent fan controlls (case fan, cpu fan, water pump) with a couple of connections. I'm trying to use only BIOS as my control. Case fans by BIOS can't go under 60%, and my backplate fan only needs to start if the temp goes over 45C, I don't need noise from it unless it's heavy load. CPU fan goes to my radiator fans, and front intake fans. Water pump header is connected to the backplate fan, 0% at 45C and 100% at 65C socket (4000RPM 70mm fan). Exhaust is on case fans along with the VRM fan.
> 
> I passed 20 runs of IBT AVX with this but when my gf sat down to play a little GTA V, after about 1.5 - 2 hrs the game crashed. A familiar window that appeared a bunch of times when my OC wasn't stable. So I need to find a way to keep this PC cool under load and quiet while it's not.
> 
> I really wish mobo manufacturers gave us more options on fan control and independent headers for case fans.


speedfan profiles are good for controlling fan speeds, a lot more control than when you use the bios i notice, it is a pain to setup though.
configure->advanced-> [select "chip" under the dropdown menu which has your fans->select the fans then "set to" software controlled]-> click on the "fan control" tab then select and set your temperature to fan speed ratios after adding a name for the selected fan
good luck, hope i helped.

i agree though, not having more than a couple 4pin headers on the mobo is ridiculous, then having a bunch of worthless 3 pin headers (which could have just as easily been 4 pins, but that's just too logical for them to bother with)
should have at least 4, 9 would be perfect, so much space on these motherboards. like whyyyyy wouldn't they add more 4pin headers, let alone opt for a bunch of 3 pins instead. is it greed, or just plane stupidity? ugh so aggrevating.


----------



## Mega Man

Correction, using mobo to control fans is rediculas. Aquaero ftw


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed, but there are more affordable options than the heavily overpriced Aquaero imo.

I have an Lamptron 6 channel fancontroller which works just fine and costs more than half of what the Aquaero costs.


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok what about the Commander pro from cosair? it is supposed to give acess to all parts including fans.


----------



## tashcz

I'm not trying to get any fan controllers, just trying to set up the PC to use the fans as it should. But us with FX's can't get the simplicity of someone building a Skylake or similar as we have fans on the VRM and the backplate. Most mobos use their socket temp sensor as a reference for CPU temp, so I don't wanna power it up till the socket reaches 45C. Then slowly go to 100% at 60C to retain stability, cool the socket and also a part of the VRMs on the back. My 40mm noctua is cooling the VRMs on the front side, I just need slight air movement there while not under load since the CPU doesn't suck much power then. When things are getting hot, it should ramp up just like the CPU fans, but since it's smaller, it doesn't get as noisy as they do so it can go to 100% at 50-55C. Case fans. Upper front fan can be the same as the top-mounted-exhaust radiator fans, while the lower one mostly gets air to the GPU. It can be off till the socket is under 45C also and ramp up to 60C but doesn't need to be a high RPM fan. Exhaust... exhaust is very tricky. It should help get hot air from VRMs and Northbridge, but since most of us use airflow fans for that, it's a higher chance radiator will pick up the heat. So it needs to suck more air than the radiator fans. That's hard to achieve, so I guess I'd go with ramp up as the socket goes up and try move some air from the GPU out of the case.

Aquaero is cool, but it's expensive, and most consumer-grade controllers just have thermal probes to show temps and no manual setting for RPM control. I liked some NZXT models but they couldn't fulfil my needs.

If I don't get this working, I'll use a MCU or to simplify things, use an Arduino, to controll my fans. Will have to use thermal probes though, since it's damn hard to get temperature readings from Windows. I think AIDA64 supports serial output but not quite sure. This should be a totally other topic, DIY fan controller.

Patton,

sorry for ignoring your posts. It's just that a lot of us have a bunch of experience with different hardware, not only FX CPUs/mobos etc. We can see you are new here and to this world when you said "someone called this processor a bulldozer!" since bulldozer is a codename for that particular CPU 







I'd like to warm welcome you and we're all happy to help you on your way to build an FX PC. For now, it's great to have another regular here, and best you can do is read stuff on those thousands of pages. You'll see we've mentioned almost everything regarding PC building, FX's, almost every mobo out there for AM3+, a lot of other CPUs, a lot of GPUs, and you'll also see a lot of stuff regarding computers today, aswell as some offtopic stuff


----------



## tashcz

Btw, from all this "noise fixing" I've notied my mouse makes the mobo produce coil whine. Probably on the 5V power regulators there. The wireless mouse doesn't, will have to check out if Aura does it with all wires mice.


----------



## miklkit

With the motherboards I have used the fans are set to hit 100% at 70C by default. That is ok for intel but crazy for FX! I also want them to idle as low as possible but ramp up quickly under loads so have them set to hit 100% at 57C. The TY-143 fans will idle down to 700rpm but the FHP141 fans will not drop below 1020rpm. That is with their minimum state settings as low as they will go. The bios simply is not progressive enough.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Agreed, but there are more cheaper options [read: junk] than the properly priced Aquaero.
> 
> I have an Lamptron and it is a knob, with no brain, that i have to change anytime i want to do anything different. Or the temps rise due to a heat spell
> 
> Now if i had an aquaero my fans would be able to ramp up independanly every time based on a custom curve that i made, on an even better water - air delta, so that my fans don't ramp up and down rapidly, based on load,
> 
> But alas, I was too cheap to buy one. And i have to deal with my knob...
> 
> Also there is an independent cpu so i don't have to rely on software to kill my cpu sorry, I mean control my temps. So if my pc freezes my hardware will still be fine....


Fixed for you


----------



## strike105x

@Miklkit: hey, remember that past discussion we had about when fast ram speeds starts to matter with FX, turns out i was wrong, there was a bit of an improvement in system responsiveness at 4.4Ghz but its only after passing the 4.7Ghz barrier that it actually started making a meaningful impact, you where right, give or take 100Mhz







. I looked up some past tests and noticed i was wrong, so sorry about that







.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi,

Is anyone here playing Arma 3 jets? I tried it but it is unplayable with only keyboard an mouse unfortunately. Its a nice game but its only for "professional" gamers or something lol.


----------



## tashcz

... my run for quietness of an overclocked system led me to this: coil whine on motherboard on mouse movement. Everytime I move my mouse, I get coil whine. Tried a wireless mouse, it doesn't whine. Any ideas on what I can do? My 5V rail is 4.89V, shouldn't be much of a problem.

First thought it might be the GPU but that would happen also when the wireless mouse is plugged in. So it must be the regulators on the board.


----------



## hurricane28

Maybe your USB port? What USB port have you plugged it in? 3.0 or 2.0? A friend of mine had the same issue and a different USB driver solved his problem.


----------



## tashcz

ALL of them. Including the front ones. Will have to find another wired mouse to try out if it's the mouse or USB voltage regulator problem.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> ... my run for quietness of an overclocked system led me to this: coil whine on motherboard on mouse movement. Everytime I move my mouse, I get coil whine. Tried a wireless mouse, it doesn't whine. Any ideas on what I can do? My 5V rail is 4.89V, shouldn't be much of a problem.
> 
> First thought it might be the GPU but that would happen also when the wireless mouse is plugged in. So it must be the regulators on the board.


we wont be able to help.

coil whine is generally [BLUE=008B00]user [/COLOR]dependent, can go away using different mobos ( even same model but different board ), different times of day ( due to dirty incoming power generally ), just changing one component can change this !

i would try a different usb port if you have not ... if not a different mouse ...


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> we wont be able to help.
> 
> coil whine is generally [BLUE=008B00]user [/COLOR]dependent, can go away using different mobos ( even same model but different board ), different times of day ( due to dirty incoming power generally ), just changing one component can change this !
> 
> i would try a different usb port if you have not ... if not a different mouse ...


Changed a mouse to a wireless one, there was no coil whine so GPU's out of the question. It's the USB power regulator or some filtering coils, or voltage regulator part for the USB.

Today my gf will bring me my old mouse i gave her just to test if it's mouse dependant or mobo dependant.

Also gotta take care of like 10 different warranties, some regarding PC, some not... WiFi router began to mess up the signal values, it's a new one (Asus ACRH13 - needed no more), fans from cooler master failed (2x Silencio Performance - bearings loose) and one new AirBalance or whatever it's called that came with the replacement AIO unit is vibrating like hell and producing a noise which my StormStryker makes like a subwoofer. And now this #%[email protected] with the mouse. Gotta say all are mid to high range components I'm using, no budget ones. The ACRH13 I'm using is a 130EUR router out here, though on amazon its darn cheap. Should've waited for family from Canada to come and bring me a decent one instead of wasting cash here.

Sometimes I think as you get more complex stuff for your PC, including the whole home system along with it, it just gets you more trouble. Remember my old 1.7GHz Celeron that lasted me a good 7-8 years without a problem, except the hardware being outdated.

Been thinking to give Noctua 120's a go for this rad if the warranty makes me return the AIO unit again. But it's gonna leave me with 3-4 fans more in the closet, along with 10 others I have.


----------



## tashcz

BTW, also I'm thinking in soon future to open the PSU up and see what's up. After 4 years of using it with a overclocked Vishera, and first with a R9 270X, now with a G1 GTX970, considering it's a 630W unit, maybe some caps got thick and they got bad ESR values.


----------



## diggiddi

I need some more ram, already have a 16gb set of 2400mhz snipers paired with 8gb corsair vengeances, should i add

a. another 16gb set of the same

b. 16gb of trident X

or

c. 32gb of ripjawz X 2133

Note:I'm trying to spend as little as possible

Also is Giga GA-970A-DS3P good mobo for an 8350?


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I need some more ram, already have a 16gb set of 2400mhz snipers paired with 8gb corsair vengeances, should i add
> 
> a. another 16gb set of the same
> 
> b. 16gb of trident X
> 
> or
> 
> c. 32gb of ripjawz X 2133
> 
> Note:I'm trying to spend as little as possible
> 
> Also is Giga GA-970A-DS3P good mobo for an 8350?


Always get same RAM. And don't mix different quantities. Always get kits.

I have a spare DS3P, I wouldn't reccomend it for 8 cores. It can support them, but it's good till 4.1 or 4.2GHz. It's a 4+1 phase motherboard with a tiny VRM heatsink. If you don't overclock, it will do the job, but the BIOS lacks a lot of features, such as LLC etc.

I was a fool using it at 4.5GHz for some time and it messed up my chip that was able to do 4.7GHz easily on a Sabertooth. After a few months on the DS3P at 4.5GHz, it required 1.56V to be semi-stable at 4.5GHz on any motherboard.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Always get same RAM. And don't mix different quantities. Always get kits.
> 
> I have a spare DS3P, I wouldn't reccomend it for 8 cores. It can support them, but it's good till 4.1 or 4.2GHz. It's a 4+1 phase motherboard with a tiny VRM heatsink. If you don't overclock, it will do the job, but the BIOS lacks a lot of features, such as LLC etc.
> 
> I was a fool using it at 4.5GHz for some time and it messed up my chip that was able to do 4.7GHz easily on a Sabertooth. After a few months on the DS3P at 4.5GHz, it required 1.56V to be semi-stable at 4.5GHz on any motherboard.


Thx for reply I'm not going to be overclocking though, i think I'll go with the UD3P instead
Repped up


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I need some more ram, already have a 16gb set of 2400mhz snipers paired with 8gb corsair vengeances, should i add
> 
> a. another 16gb set of the same
> 
> b. 16gb of trident X
> 
> or
> 
> c. 32gb of ripjawz X 2133
> 
> Note:I'm trying to spend as little as possible
> 
> Also is Giga GA-970A-DS3P good mobo for an 8350?
> 
> 
> 
> Always get same RAM. And don't mix different quantities. Always get kits.
> 
> I have a spare DS3P, I wouldn't reccomend it for 8 cores. It can support them, but it's good till 4.1 or 4.2GHz. It's a 4+1 phase motherboard with a tiny VRM heatsink. If you don't overclock, it will do the job, but the BIOS lacks a lot of features, such as LLC etc.
> 
> I was a fool using it at 4.5GHz for some time and it messed up my chip that was able to do 4.7GHz easily on a Sabertooth. After a few months on the DS3P at 4.5GHz, it required 1.56V to be semi-stable at 4.5GHz on any motherboard.
Click to expand...

no always get matched ram esp when pushing the limits.... and imo that mobo sucks fyi


----------



## tashcz

RAM kits = matched RAM. It's not just the frequency, it's the timings. That's what I said.

Yeah, the board sucks, but it was my first AM3+ board that I changed after a few months. Now I keep it spare in case something goes wrong with other AM3+ boards I have so I don't have a system that's gonna wait for a replacement.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thx for reply I'm not going to be overclocking though, i think I'll go with the UD3P instead
> Repped up


UD3P is a solid choice, especially if you're not overclocking. Decent phases, decent heatsinks, a lot of revisions. It will serve you well and it's just a few bucks more than the DS3P.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Thx for reply I'm not going to be overclocking though, i think I'll go with the UD3P instead
> Repped up


You should do some mild overclocking. I recommend running the UD3P at 4.4 GHz (static, non-turbo overclock) using Medium LLC. Just be sure to have airflow directly onto and through the VRM sink and decent CPU cooling.

FX chips need MHz to shine.


----------



## miklkit

I had a bit of a scare yesterday. Fired up the puter and was reading the headlines when it crashed with an error about antivirus .dll issues. After that it crashed with explorer errors, then WHEA errors. I haven't touched anything in weeks so suspected some software incompatibilities.

Hours later I finally saw it. The ram was running at 1.5 volts. Into the bios I went and no settings had changed, but I bumped up the ram volts a click anyway and rebooted. That got the ram up over 1.6 volts and the crashing stopped. I have no idea what could have caused this.


----------



## diggiddi

Would the 2666 trident X's be able to have tighter timings than the 2400 tridents at the same speed?


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> You should do some mild overclocking. I recommend running the UD3P at 4.4 GHz (static, non-turbo overclock) using Medium LLC. Just be sure to have airflow directly onto and through the VRM sink and decent CPU cooling.
> 
> FX chips need MHz to shine.


really shouldn't be going over 1.44v ime cheap mobos will burn


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I had a bit of a scare yesterday. Fired up the puter and was reading the headlines when it crashed with an error about antivirus .dll issues. After that it crashed with explorer errors, then WHEA errors. I haven't touched anything in weeks so suspected some software incompatibilities.
> 
> Hours later I finally saw it. The ram was running at 1.5 volts. Into the bios I went and no settings had changed, but I bumped up the ram volts a click anyway and rebooted. That got the ram up over 1.6 volts and the crashing stopped. I have no idea what could have caused this.


I don't know if you are running any OC software like AI suite or similar, but they can sometimes cause stuff like that.


----------



## miklkit

No, I haven't run AI suite in well over 2 years. This just came out of the blue. A lot of utilities have recently updated themselves and are getting pretty obnoxious, but nothing else has been changed. Something is occasionally using way excessive resources as once in a while the mouse will hang and stutter when surfing like it used to in the bad old win98 days.

I just hope I don't have to flash the bios.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> RAM kits = matched RAM. It's not just the frequency, it's the timings. That's what I said.
> 
> Yeah, the board sucks, but it was my first AM3+ board that I changed after a few months. Now I keep it spare in case something goes wrong with other AM3+ boards I have so I don't have a system that's gonna wait for a replacement.


no, this is different same kits, even same ram chips and kits can have differing subtimings.

there is a reason matched kits exist. that said many people do just fine without them but it is not recommended.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Would the 2666 trident X's be able to have tighter timings than the 2400 tridents at the same speed?


depends. but maybe yes.

cl9 2400 *iirc* = cl11 2666 that said still depends on IMC


----------



## diggiddi

Repped up ^^^^


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> No, I haven't run AI suite in well over 2 years. This just came out of the blue. A lot of utilities have recently updated themselves and are getting pretty obnoxious, but nothing else has been changed. Something is occasionally using way excessive resources as once in a while the mouse will hang and stutter when surfing like it used to in the bad old win98 days.
> 
> I just hope I don't have to flash the bios.


something updated on mine lately that has caused browser hanging... not sure what it is... used to be flash that did it... but I'm sure that's completely unrelated to what happened to you... it could have been a crazy driver update maybe that caused it... but I'd doubt that even... but since we have no idea I suppose it's left in the realm of possibility.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep agreed on the ram.

I noticed that even when i installed the "same" G.Skill TridentX 2x8 GB 2400 MHz kit with my existing kit it still didn't work even though they have the same timings. I installed 32 GB 4x8 kit and it worked.

Although they are the same ram kits and same timings, its still an different batch and there is no guarantee it will work together.


----------



## diggiddi

Yeah I'm going with a 32gb kit, I was wondering whether to go with 2133 cl11 or 2400 cl 9 tridents

$7 difference between the two


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> something updated on mine lately that has caused browser hanging... not sure what it is... used to be flash that did it... but I'm sure that's completely unrelated to what happened to you... it could have been a crazy driver update maybe that caused it... but I'd doubt that even... but since we have no idea I suppose it's left in the realm of possibility.


Flash............It quit working entirely a long time ago and I got another app to play videos. It recently updated itself and now it has replaced the other app. There might be a conflict there.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yeah I'm going with a 32gb kit, I was wondering whether to go with 2133 cl11 or 2400 cl 9 tridents
> 
> $7 difference between the two


I would go with the fastest, if those $7 are not that big a deal to you.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

am I the only one getting tired of ppl who insist that vishera isn't good enough for gaming...

ok, I get it...

Ryzen is out...

Intel has better chips too....

but....

this old chip is doing just fine and in no game I play is it the cause of me not hitting desired fps... I'm limited to 60 because of my 4k monitor....well it will hit 120, but not on the connection I have (HDMI 2.0) Maybe if someone wanted 120 fps it might be, but so far it's singing along just fine for me. Last time I hung on to my old quad core until the poor thing was hitting full usage just to keep up with the crossfired 6850's I had... I expect I'll do the same with this vishera.... hang on to it till I have to give it up just to keep up with the gpu.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> am I the only one getting tired of ppl who insist that vishera isn't good enough for gaming...
> 
> ok, I get it...
> 
> Ryzen is out...
> 
> Intel has better chips too....
> 
> but....
> 
> this old chip is doing just fine and in no game I play is it the cause of me not hitting desired fps... I'm limited to 60 because of my 4k monitor....well it will hit 120, but not on the connection I have (HDMI 2.0) Maybe if someone wanted 120 fps it might be, but so far it's singing along just fine for me. Last time I hung on to my old quad core until the poor thing was hitting full usage just to keep up with the crossfired 6850's I had... I expect I'll do the same with this vishera.... hang on to it till I have to give it up just to keep up with the gpu.


Yes that is ridiculous there are extremely few games that Vishera can't be made to maintain the minimum fps above the refresh rate of 90% of the monitors being used and of those games it can't , neither can any other cpu made .

The only reason I built a Ryzen system was curiosity.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes that is ridiculous there are extremely few games that Vishera can't be made to maintain the minimum fps above the refresh rate of 90% of the monitors being used and of those games it can't , neither can any other cpu made .
> 
> The only reason I built a Ryzen system was curiosity.


I bought a premade awhile back for 500$. Came with a 750TI and fx6300 plus other things. For 500$ I couldn't believe how much stuff I could play at or above 60FPS on a rig that cheap in 1080p on high and maybe even ultra depending on the game. It is really impressive what budget PC's can do these days. I upgraded that rig to a 1060 FTW. I found out I was maxxing even things like for honor at 1080p at 70~90 FPS in general. More or less depending on the game

I have that machine on my spare desk right now. Currently on a Ryzen 1600x rig and the only real reason I could even justify upgrading was for video editing and overkilling framerates for recording. FX6300 is still good enough.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Yes that is ridiculous there are extremely few games that Vishera can't be made to maintain the minimum fps above the refresh rate of 90% of the monitors being used and of those games it can't , neither can any other cpu made .
> 
> The only reason I built a Ryzen system was curiosity.


if I had the money, I would build a Ryzen rig just for toying around with... but since i don't I can say I am more than happy with what I have until it no longer serves the needs...







besides... I can pull a couple 100 more Mhz out of this.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I hear weird noises coming from my ALphacool Eisbaer pump.. Its an sort of grinding noise but its not always. Yesterday it was really bad but today i don't hear it..

I took a picture of the CPU block and noticed this: 

Does this mean that there is air in my loop or is this condensation?


----------



## Mega Man

I am sorry to say. Look at this thread, tell mr if it is similar

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1624192

That pic looks normal to me assuming that is your res.

I don't know if that pump and this one in the thread are the same though.
It is possible it is air in the pump

Ot In the ryzen thread you can see all the trolls who either mock vish or mock the overclock that we would recommend to them. It is frankly entertaining.


----------



## hurricane28

O wauw, thnx. I will read up in the thread when i have some more time.

Yes it is my res and i discovered that it was just some condensation because i took the cooler off to clean my case from dust ( i really hate dust in my case and i can be very anal about it) and when i shook it all looks normal now. I don't hear the grinding noise anymore so i guess it was air i hope.

Yeah i saw the comments in the thread, quite entertaining indeed. I don't really bother commenting on them because if i were i couldn't get any work done.


----------



## hurricane28

Wauw, i did a little reading in the thread you provided and i must say that i am stunned and disappointed by Alphacool regarding these issues.

Luckily its not an AIO cooler so if things go south with my pump i can buy EK pump with an external res.

Thnx again for the link


----------



## Mega Man

yea i was amazed and disappointed, they are my fav rad.... no more .....

gonna cost me a bit more for my tx build now to go with ac rads .....

i need some help guys, that video that shows why comparing cpus at lowest level graphics settings --- any one have a link i cant find

Thanks so much !


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, that ain't right man. They have to solve this ASAP if they want to keep their reputation.

I really love my 360 mm rad, it has the perfect density for noise to performance. Their rads are among the best you can buy so saying that you are not buying their rads anymore because of this seems a bit harsh but i do understand it though.

This is the best video i ever saw regarding your question:


----------



## Gen Patton

I have a question? where can I buy the fx badge for my case at. there a sight on Overclock where is it?


----------



## hurricane28

Whut..?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> I have a question? where can I buy the fx badge for my case at. there a sight on Overclock where is it?


https://www.modsticker.com/products/AMD-Unlocked-FX-Processor-Metal-Logo-Sticker.html

?


----------



## Mega Man

I can probably mail you one if you really want. Just pm me your address.


----------



## acheleg

who has the Phenom II badges?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> I have a question? where can I buy the fx badge for my case at. there a sight on Overclock where is it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acheleg*
> 
> who has the Phenom II badges?


Gotta watch till the end


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that ain't right man. They have to solve this ASAP if they want to keep their reputation.
> 
> I really love my 360 mm rad, it has the perfect density for noise to performance. Their rads are among the best you can buy so saying that you are not buying their rads anymore because of this seems a bit harsh but i do understand it though.
> 
> This is the best video i ever saw regarding your question:


I just noticed this, this was the video I wanted, thanks


----------



## dazed

FX-8350. I got the itch to overclock lately (trying to squeeze some more frames out of Overwatch, as I understand it's a fairly CPU intensive game and I recently got a 144hz monitor). As such, I started to monitor my temps to get a baseline since it's not something I've ever really kept an eye on in my ~3? years of owning this setup/CPU. I have 3 monitors, so I just use one monitor to display all kinds of temp data.

The 8350 is running around 70c under load in-game, and will spike and hover around 75c sometimes. This seems really hot for stock clock, stock voltage. I'm running a CM 212 EVO CPU cooler and a CM Storm case with the 3 stock fans. The case was cleaned not too long ago. Cable routing is good. Could probably use a reapplying of the thermal paste.

Makes me not want to overclock until I get this figured out though. My plan was to swap out the 212 EVO for a Noctua NH-D15, and add a couple more fans and a fan controller.

Looking for suggestions on things to look at and/or upgrade. Not liking the 75c peak temps.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazed*
> 
> FX-8350. I got the itch to overclock lately (trying to squeeze some more frames out of Overwatch, as I understand it's a fairly CPU intensive game and I recently got a 144hz monitor). As such, I started to monitor my temps to get a baseline since it's not something I've ever really kept an eye on in my ~3? years of owning this setup/CPU. I have 3 monitors, so I just use one monitor to display all kinds of temp data.
> 
> The 8350 is running around 70c under load in-game, and will spike and hover around 75c sometimes. This seems really hot for stock clock, stock voltage. I'm running a CM 212 EVO CPU cooler and a CM Storm case with the 3 stock fans. The case was cleaned not too long ago. Cable routing is good. Could probably use a reapplying of the thermal paste.
> 
> Makes me not want to overclock until I get this figured out though. My plan was to swap out the 212 EVO for a Noctua NH-D15, and add a couple more fans and a fan controller.
> 
> Looking for suggestions on things to look at and/or upgrade. Not liking the 75c peak temps.


75C CORE temps?!?!?


----------



## dazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> 75C CORE temps?!?!?


To be honest, I don't really know. I'm using Speccy to look at CPU temps. I know, I need to switch to hwmonitor.

Edit: And my XFX R9 290 DD says it's hitting 90c when my CPU gets up there.


----------



## tashcz

Just install HWmonitor and show us screenshots, or give me screenshots of speccy, but do it ASAP before you do permanent damage, please. It would be good if you could do it now. Vishera's cope with ~60C on the cores. Anything above that.. permanent damage.


----------



## dazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Just install HWmonitor and show us screenshots, or give me screenshots of speccy, but do it ASAP before you do permanent damage, please. It would be good if you could do it now. Vishera's cope with ~60C on the cores. Anything above that.. permanent damage.


I'm about to be on my lunch break, I'll run prime95 and send some screenshots.


----------



## tashcz

Then also install HWinfo or HWmonitor and use it instead of speccy. If you see your core temps (they are the ones that are labeled under your CPU name) go over 62C, terminate immediatly and send us screenshots to look at.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Just install HWmonitor and show us screenshots, or give me screenshots of speccy, but do it ASAP before you do permanent damage, please. It would be good if you could do it now. Vishera's cope with ~60C on the cores. Anything above that.. permanent damage.


Anything above that doesn't equal permanent damage, especially on stock, as an experiment i ran for a while the FX8300 up to 85C and it did fine, i also know people who ran them at high temps for over an year. High temps work against you with FX CPU's especially in overclocking scenarios which can be summed up as:

-they increase chip degradation when overclocked to its limit, for instance basically if you run it for a while at above 65c and your chip oc limit in up to a few months there's a risk of ending up with an unstable overclock, thus needing to dial back, but usually when you will end up with a degradation/overclock which is nicely within the temp margins, haven't run enough tests to know if this is always the case.
-when overclocked, again highly, with temps from a range of 55C to 65c (depends on chip) you start getting cache errors.
-might indeed decrease chip life span, but to what degree i did not get to find out sadly, since none of my sources burned their chip, they either broke the mobo or ended up selling the system.

An interesting thing to note is that the lower the frequency the FX works at, the better it does under high temps, thing which is sort of confirmed by AMD, just look at the FX8300 and FX8320 they have +10c extra added in AOD, and what is the difference between them and the 8350 ? The frequency, even the FX9XXX chips sort of support this theory since as the highest frequency chips they have the lowest thermal margin, of 57c.


----------



## tashcz

The thermal margin is very discussable here. I own a 8370E and a 8320, and yes, my 8320 degraded over time from my multiple choice of mobos and different coolers, trying to max out unstable overclocks while I was a beginner. Now it needs 1.56V to achieve 4.5GHz.

We've discussed margins of 57C on 9 series and 61C on regular 125W TDP chips, also 70C on E versions and for some reason, there is only ONE single page showing those limits. I really wouldn't trust it, and I wouldn't let my chip run above 60C, especially over longer periods of time. My max oc is always determined not by a system crash while running IBT/AVX or an error but the closest I can get going under 60C.

Yes, FX's will run at stock for years even if they overheat, but they are degrading. Take a chip that's 3 years old and ran @ 70C socket and try to overclock it... you'll see what I mean. Personal experience when I used a DS3P instead of a Sabertooth at same clocks, and then reverted back.

You don't have to trust me but 70C is not good for a socket temp. Being an E chip or not.

edit: sorry was multitasking, wherever I said "socket temp" I ment "core temp"


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> The thermal margin is very discussable here. I own a 8370E and a 8320, and yes, my 8320 degraded over time from my multiple choice of mobos and different coolers, trying to max out unstable overclocks while I was a beginner. Now it needs 1.56V to achieve 4.5GHz.
> 
> We've discussed margins of 57C on 9 series and 61C on regular 125W TDP chips, also 70C on E versions and for some reason, there is only ONE single page showing those limits. I really wouldn't trust it, and I wouldn't let my chip run above 60C, especially over longer periods of time. My max oc is always determined not by a system crash while running IBT/AVX or an error but the closest I can get going under 60C.
> 
> Yes, FX's will run at stock for years even if they overheat, but they are degrading. Take a chip that's 3 years old and ran @ 70C socket and try to overclock it... you'll see what I mean. Personal experience when I used a DS3P instead of a Sabertooth at same clocks, and then reverted back.
> 
> You don't have to trust me but 70C is not good for a socket temp. Being an E chip or not.
> 
> edit: sorry was multitasking, wherever I said "socket temp" I ment "core temp"


My reply was regarding the comment that it will suffer permanent damage which is false, i didn't say there weren't consequences for running it hot for extended period of times especially overclocked







, in fact i already included most of those detriments in my post







.


----------



## cssorkinman

9590 on sale today for $115 at the egg.


----------



## Mega Man

Don't use hwmonitor, hw info,

Don't spread fud. That temp is frankly fine. I have pushed far higher sustained.

many others have pushed higher, for longer without issue.

As to the 212 yes, the temps sound normal the d15 will be far better

You may be able to get better oc on the 212, by properly ocing. Allot of the auto volts over volt stuff causing excess great


----------



## tashcz

Guys, have you noticed that's his STOCK 8350, non oc'd?


----------



## Mega Man

Yes, i did. It's also probably not core temps but socket...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I was able to use lower voltages than stock and achieve a higher clock than stock on my old 8350... which resulted in less heat and better performance so I know where Mega Man is going with this... it just takes testing and patients.... and know how.


----------



## dazed

Thank you all for your suggestions and feedback.

Well, I ran Prime95 for about 30 mins and the CPU never got above 53-55c. However, the window in computer/workout room was wide open as my dad was exercising right next to me... therefore cooling the ambient temp of the room, and possibly helping cool the case. Also I usually game with a metric ****load of tabs open in chrome, and I had none open.. not sure how much of a difference that would make.

Anyway, I will do a proper test later under the conditions that I usually see 70-75c (chrome with ~50+ tabs open, closed room, and playing overwatch instead of Prime95) and report back with screenshots.

Another note, the CPU temps I was told to look at in HWmonitor actually matched what speccy was showing. I know speccy has been said to be unreliable for CPU temps, but idk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 9590 on sale today for $115 at the egg.


$115 is a little under what I was planning on spending on a Noctura cooler + 2 extra fans + fan controller. But then I'd be left with a better CPU, but the same cooling setup. My GPU runs hot as well, I was going to put an exhaust fan on the window in front of the GPU to help with that.

Edit: Didn't see this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't use hwmonitor, hw info,
> 
> Don't spread fud. That temp is frankly fine. I have pushed far higher sustained.
> 
> many others have pushed higher, for longer without issue.
> 
> As to the 212 yes, the temps sound normal the d15 will be far better


Good to know, thanks. I'll feel more comfortable with better temps, especially since they're that high and I haven't even begun OC'ing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You may be able to get better oc on the 212, by properly ocing. Allot of the auto volts over volt stuff causing excess great


I see. I'll have to do more research on this, most of the guides I was looking at leave a lot of those settings on auto like you said. But as far as staying with the 212, that things gotta go. The fan has developed an annoying rattle at certain loads I haven't gotten to go away. Plus, I think the Noctura's price/performance ratio is very worth it.


----------



## dazed

Thank you all for your suggestions and feedback.

Well, I ran Prime95 for about 30 mins and the CPU never got above 53-55c. However, the window in computer/workout room was wide open as my dad was exercising right next to me... therefore cooling the ambient temp of the room, and possibly helping cool the case. Also I usually game with a metric ****load of tabs open in chrome, and I had none open.. not sure how much of a difference that would make.

Anyway, I will do a proper test later under the conditions that I usually see 70-75c (chrome with ~50+ tabs open, closed room, and playing overwatch instead of Prime95) and report back with screenshots.

Another note, the CPU temps I was told to look at in HWmonitor actually matched what speccy was showing. I know speccy has been said to be unreliable for CPU temps, but idk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 9590 on sale today for $115 at the egg.


$115 is a little under what I was planning on spending on a Noctura cooler + 2 extra fans + fan controller. But then I'd be left with a better CPU, but the same cooling setup. My GPU runs hot as well, I was going to put an exhaust fan on the window in front of the GPU to help with that.

Edit: Didn't see this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't use hwmonitor, hw info,
> 
> Don't spread fud. That temp is frankly fine. I have pushed far higher sustained.
> 
> many others have pushed higher, for longer without issue.
> 
> As to the 212 yes, the temps sound normal the d15 will be far better


Good to know, thanks. I'll feel more comfortable with better temps, especially since they're that high and I haven't even begun OC'ing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You may be able to get better oc on the 212, by properly ocing. Allot of the auto volts over volt stuff causing excess great


I see. I'll have to do more research on this, most of the guides I was looking at leave a lot of those settings on auto like you said. But as far as staying with the 212, that things gotta go. The fan has developed an annoying rattle at certain loads I haven't gotten to go away. Plus, I think the Noctura's price/performance ratio is very worth it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

you may be running into an issue I had once... gpu throwing so much heat in the case that the cpu cooler can't keep up when gaming... kinda thinking that's what happening since you had much lower temps with prime.... I have fury x now so no worries there since it vents outside the case. Need to check to make sure you actually have enough ventilation, I had 3 fans dedicated to pulling heat off my old twin 7950's just to keep the case cool enough... and that was on top of the 3 other fans pulling air in.


----------



## miklkit

Ayup. The 90C temps for the GPU is the clue. Those three stock fans are not moving any air and that case is an oven. The 55C in P95 but the 75C while gaming is another clue.

There is a simple solution. https://www.coolerguys.com/collections/fans/products/gentletyphoon-120mm-silent-case-fan-series-d1225c12b-1450-1850-2150-and-4250-rpm


----------



## cssorkinman

I was just posting the sale price for that 9590 for anyone here in general , not for anyone in particular.

I wouldn't recommend one to anyone without proper cooling and motherboard support.


----------



## dazed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> you may be running into an issue I had once... gpu throwing so much heat in the case that the cpu cooler can't keep up when gaming... kinda thinking that's what happening since you had much lower temps with prime.... I have fury x now so no worries there since it vents outside the case. Need to check to make sure you actually have enough ventilation, I had 3 fans dedicated to pulling heat off my old twin 7950's just to keep the case cool enough... and that was on top of the 3 other fans pulling air in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Ayup. The 90C temps for the GPU is the clue. Those three stock fans are not moving any air and that case is an oven. The 55C in P95 but the 75C while gaming is another clue.
> 
> There is a simple solution. https://www.coolerguys.com/collections/fans/products/gentletyphoon-120mm-silent-case-fan-series-d1225c12b-1450-1850-2150-and-4250-rpm


I think you guys are onto something. That all makes perfect sense. I was talking to my coworker about it and he said the same thing once I showed him which card I have:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150697

And he was thinking the exact same thing based on how this card expels hot air. Still seems hot for a non overclocked GPU. He also happens to have a stockpile of noctura 120mm case fans, so I'm going to try adding a few of those, the D15, and a fan controller.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was just posting the sale price for that 9590 for anyone here in general , not for anyone in particular.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend one to anyone without proper cooling and motherboard support.


Hey no worries man, still appreciate the heads up.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> you may be running into an issue I had once... gpu throwing so much heat in the case that the cpu cooler can't keep up when gaming... kinda thinking that's what happening since you had much lower temps with prime.... I have fury x now so no worries there since it vents outside the case. Need to check to make sure you actually have enough ventilation, I had 3 fans dedicated to pulling heat off my old twin 7950's just to keep the case cool enough... and that was on top of the 3 other fans pulling air in.


Yeah, same thing is happening to me. 20 runs of IBT/AVX very high @ 4.8GHz, I get 55ish on the cores. Ramp up GTA V on my G1 970, backplate gets hot, top mounted rad has better pressure capabilites than the rear exhaust and sucks all the hot air. So I got a crash while gaming. That forces me to keep the 4.75GHz oc here. So only a good pressure optimized exhaust fan would help in such situations. And ofcourse a healthy income of cold air.


----------



## tashcz

BTW, a good test for this is AIDA64. It has multiple stress tests built in one, so you choose lets say, cache, gpu, fpu, cpu... and run it for some time. Sure, it doesn't get errors like IBT does, but it can give you an overall of what you can expect while gaming.


----------



## dazed

So in tonight's session, CPU hovered around 70, spiked to 75 like usual. Graphics card hovered around 80c which is a little lower than I've seen it, but this was only after probably 30 mins of gaming.










You can see here the CPU is a pretty solid 70c during gameplay and dipped at the end when I closed the game.










HWmonitor. This is also right after exiting game. Which, looking back I suppose I could have taken a capture in the middle of gameplay. Anyway, the average temp is skewed because I had it running for awhile before gaming. You can see it was averaging ~70c and spiking to 75c.

VR (voltage regulator after googling) temps are getting close to 100c.. it appears they can handle high temps, but is that too high?


----------



## tashcz

VRMs can handle themselves but can affect higher/midrange overclocks. They are good till 80-85C mostly, but without an overclock you're good. Capacitors there are rated for 125C.

What bothers me is your CPU power consumptions and the temperatures you are getting. I own a CM Storm Stryker and it can get air easily even with stock fans and a big exhaust on the top while using a tower heatsink.

I really suspect something's wrong with the way you applied TIM. Also, the guys were right, your vcore is a bit higher than it should be. With that you could probably run 4.3-4.5GHz.

But then again, you have thermal throttling enabled via APM and other stuff... I can't imagine your PC is stable with those readings. As a start, reapply TIM and make sure your fans are working (the ones connected to the case controller). I do own a liquid cooler but the GPU heat also mostly exits through my radiator for now. It can increase the heat but not this much.

And guys, I know we all know people who ran their FXs at 80C and 31515GHz but talking like that is "you can drive 120KM/h in the city if the cops don't catch you". We shouldn't encourage people to push core temps to 75C and say it's okay.

First of all, I'd manually set clocks to 4.0GHz and do a fully manual overclock with a vcore of about 1.3V to 1.35V. Whatever lower works stable it's good. Then push further.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1409067/undervolting-8350fx-without-losing-performance

This thread may be of interest at this point


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I have About $100 store credit at Perfomance PCS looking to get a cooler for the 9590, Alphacool Eisbaer 280 yea or nay??


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I have About $100 store credit at Perfomance PCS looking to get a cooler for the 9590, Alphacool Eisbaer 280 yea or nay??


I know that no two cpu's are alike, bu the first thing I noticed about my 9590 vs my old 8350 was heat per voltage... holy crap what heat furnace these things are.... and to keep them stable you have to somehow keep them cooler than 8350's Recommended max temp is 57C at stock clocks.... I really don't know what the cooler is that you mentioned, never actually worked with one, but it is my opinion that only the best of the best AIO coolers will keep a 9590 cool enough at stock even ..... I highly recommend full custom loop with a min 120x360 rad... that's what I have and with it I can hit 5.1ghz usable, but barely within acceptable temps... at 5.2 I can bench on cold days.... I really wish I had a bigger rad in front of my AC lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> VRMs can handle themselves but can affect higher/midrange overclocks. They are good till 80-85C mostly, but without an overclock you're good. Capacitors there are rated for 125C.
> 
> What bothers me is your CPU power consumptions and the temperatures you are getting. I own a CM Storm Stryker and it can get air easily even with stock fans and a big exhaust on the top while using a tower heatsink.
> 
> I really suspect something's wrong with the way you applied TIM. Also, the guys were right, your vcore is a bit higher than it should be. With that you could probably run 4.3-4.5GHz.
> 
> But then again, you have thermal throttling enabled via APM and other stuff... I can't imagine your PC is stable with those readings. As a start, reapply TIM and make sure your fans are working (the ones connected to the case controller). I do own a liquid cooler but the GPU heat also mostly exits through my radiator for now. It can increase the heat but not this much.
> 
> And guys, I know we all know people who ran their FXs at 80C and 31515GHz but talking like that is "you can drive 120KM/h in the city if the cops don't catch you". We shouldn't encourage people to push core temps to 75C and say it's okay.
> 
> First of all, I'd manually set clocks to 4.0GHz and do a fully manual overclock with a vcore of about 1.3V to 1.35V. Whatever lower works stable it's good. Then push further.


Everything i am seeing points to a poor air flow

i would recommend he takes his panel off ( case side panel ) and trys gaming again.

remind me, where s your case ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I have About $100 store credit at Perfomance PCS looking to get a cooler for the 9590, Alphacool Eisbaer 280 yea or nay??


No. never alphacool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I have About $100 store credit at Perfomance PCS looking to get a cooler for the 9590, Alphacool Eisbaer 280 yea or nay??
> 
> 
> 
> I know that no two cpu's are alike, bu the first thing I noticed about my 9590 vs my old 8350 was heat per voltage... holy crap what heat furnace these things are.... and to keep them stable you have to somehow keep them cooler than 8350's Recommended max temp is 57C at stock clocks.... I really don't know what the cooler is that you mentioned, never actually worked with one, but it is my opinion that only the best of the best AIO coolers will keep a 9590 cool enough at stock even ..... I highly recommend full custom loop with a min 120x360 rad... that's what I have and with it I can hit 5.1ghz usable, but barely within acceptable temps... at 5.2 I can bench on cold days.... I really wish I had a bigger rad in front of my AC lol.
Click to expand...

dont ever buy CLCs please. biggest air you can your some form of open loop !


----------



## Gen Patton

Thanks really would be nice.


----------



## Melcar

Well, if anything good came out from my somewhat disappointing foray into Phanteks products was a higher OC. I can now clock up to 4.7GHz thanks to lower temps., even with 30*C room.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I have About $100 store credit at Perfomance PCS looking to get a cooler for the 9590, Alphacool Eisbaer 280 yea or nay??


I have the Alphacool eisbaer 360 and it actually works quite well. Much better than my Corsair H100i GTX did with the same fans.

I am not that keen on buying Alphacool products any more to be honest as i discovered that their customer care is really really bad, perhaps the worst i have ever seen. Mega posted a link and i would suggest you to read about it before you buy ALphacool products.


----------



## tashcz

Once I run out of warranty on my Cooler Master CLC (now they gave me a MasterLiquid) I'm going for a Noctua D15. Reason is noise. On air coolers there's just air going through the heatsink while on water cooling you have water flowing, the pump, high pressure fans and even while idling, the surface is smaller and cand dissipate heat enough without fans running, while D15 can push just enough air to remove that little heat that's causing trouble at idle. And I've been looking at tests all the time, it's a close call every time a new CLC appears with the D15. It's head to head with all CLC, but less hassle.

Only product I'd give a try from CLC's is the push-pull Arctic freezer 240 or 360. The tests always show a 5C difference between it and other CLCs, and it's damn cheap.


----------



## strike105x

You wont regret it, the D15 is a fantastic cooler even with a single fan config, which is how i'm using it now (even under load it runs at the minimum RPM), well not just now, there was a period of time when i used it in a single fan config even with the FX and it did a great job. Just be aware of the paste, in some cases i dunno why but the paste isn't always good/works as intended.


----------



## Mega Man

you may want to look into EKs new brand, pretty exciting !!!!

all AL loop, which is something i wanted to try. but at a reduced cost, as AL is cheaper and cheaper to manufacture / tool. gonna look into them for my servers. but i need more infos from EK atm


----------



## warpuck

I am thinking about running my 8350 at 8370e specs. 3300 base and 4300 boost.
Going to be the olde lady's internet box.
MSI 890fxa-gd70 mother board with 2 x 8Gb ram
It runs at stable at 4345 Mhz, 1.275V all cores with the cpu z stress at 50C
Does anyone think it will work well enough? She don't game anyway.
Got a Ryzen 1600 arriving tomorrow. That will take over the gaming duty


----------



## diggiddi

The problem I have found with AMD chips is they don't boost as much as you'd like,
so you need to Overclock them to final boost speed and be done with it
Even at full load it doesn't want to stay at max boost.
I have mine at 4.3ghz right now, none of the boost shenanigans going on here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Once I run out of warranty on my Cooler Master CLC (now they gave me a MasterLiquid) I'm going for a Noctua D15. Reason is noise. On air coolers there's just air going through the heatsink while on water cooling you have water flowing, the pump, high pressure fans and even while idling, the surface is smaller and cand dissipate heat enough without fans running, while D15 can push just enough air to remove that little heat that's causing trouble at idle. And I've been looking at tests all the time, it's a close call every time a new CLC appears with the D15. It's head to head with all CLC, but less hassle.
> 
> Only product I'd give a try from CLC's is the push-pull Arctic freezer 240 or 360. The tests always show a 5C difference between it and other CLCs, and it's damn cheap.


You are right about the noise, I have push pull too.......

I used my credit for a keyboard instead, I'll just continue on with my noisemaker


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> The problem I have found with AMD chips is they don't boost as much as you'd like,
> so you need to Overclock them to final boost speed and be done with it
> Even at full load it doesn't want to stay at max boost.
> I have mine at 4.3ghz right now, none of the boost shenanigans going on here
> You are right about the noise, I have push pull too.......
> 
> I used my credit for a keyboard instead, I'll just continue on with my noisemaker


many times a solid stock clock instead of the automated stock will do better as well.. I usually run mine way above stock what ever cpu it is, but this one I only run at the boost clocks and then only because it can do it at stock base clocks volts with a minor tweak to the LLC... that and well.... it's already clocked so high stock


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok I think your 9590 watts are more than the 8350. 8350 Watt is 125. I think yours is a bit more if I remember the spec.


----------



## ocyt

i kinda wanna trade my 8320e for a 9590 now that i have a decent mobo and this cpu is a voltage hog when running out of spec
wonder if i asked AMD if they'd replace it for me


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok I think your 9590 watts are more than the 8350. 8350 Watt is 125. I think yours is a bit more if I remember the spec.


9590 tdp is 225 I think... cpu z shows 219.... as far as actual power used to achieve x clock speed it still is very cpu dependent and not so much the original tdp rating because, as is expected, when you OC that kinda goes out the window....

This 9590 for instance takes only 1.464v to stabilize 5 ghz, but my old 8350 took 1.55 to get 4.8..... you would think that the 9590 would be using less power and generating less heat because of the lower voltage... but it pretty much uses the same power as the 8350 did at 4.8ghz...

when you compare clock speed for clock speed though, the 9590 uses less power, especially at stock settings.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i kinda wanna trade my 8320e for a 9590 now that i have a decent mobo and this cpu is a voltage hog when running out of spec
> wonder if i asked AMD if they'd replace it for me


Short version: don't do it.

Medium version: 9590's are known to get 4.7GHz easy but above that it's mostly a mess. A 8320E can do a similar, better, or a worse job. AMD won't replace it, that's for sure. Maybe it's better if you post us your BIOS settings and screenshots of stress testing along with more info on your config.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i kinda wanna trade my 8320e for a 9590 now that i have a decent mobo and this cpu is a voltage hog when running out of spec
> wonder if i asked AMD if they'd replace it for me


What do you mean by decent mobo btw ?


----------



## ocyt

8+2 vrms with active cooling

already got some pretty good advice about my setup itt, sadly all 4 module groups cap out at 4.3ghz, luckily i can disable the last one and push the system to 4.6ghz, provided the weather keeps the room cool enough to sustain 1.55v without over heating. this thing is such a great big fat voltage guzzler, can't even get past 4ghz until 1.5v, that last module group is really holding me back. or maybe it's my psu? ThermalTake TR2 600

so i mostly just run it at 4ghz 2500NB/2800HT OC and minor bumps in volts to sustain it.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 8+2 vrms with active cooling
> 
> already got some pretty good advice about my setup itt, sadly all 4 module groups cap out at 4.3ghz, luckily i can disable the last one and push the system to 4.6ghz, provided the weather keeps the room cool enough to sustain 1.55v without over heating. this thing is such a great big fat voltage guzzler, can't even get past 4ghz until 1.5v, that last module group is really holding me back. or maybe it's my psu? ThermalTake TR2 600
> 
> so i mostly just run it at 4ghz 2500NB/2800HT OC and minor bumps in volts to sustain it.


How about completing a Rig Builder? so we can see your specs easily? Would help us help you.


----------



## ocyt

not looking for advice as i already said i got plenty








thanks though.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> 8+2 vrms with active cooling
> 
> already got some pretty good advice about my setup itt, sadly all 4 module groups cap out at 4.3ghz, luckily i can disable the last one and push the system to 4.6ghz, provided the weather keeps the room cool enough to sustain 1.55v without over heating. this thing is such a great big fat voltage guzzler, can't even get past 4ghz until 1.5v, that last module group is really holding me back. or maybe it's my psu? ThermalTake TR2 600
> 
> so i mostly just run it at 4ghz 2500NB/2800HT OC and minor bumps in volts to sustain it.


But what i asked about was the mobo model...


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> But what i asked about was the mobo model...


Most any board with 8+2 vrm setup will do. Not all boards will OC the same, even if they are the same model.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Most any board with 8+2 vrm setup will do. Not all boards will OC the same, even if they are the same model.


Again, what I asked was the mobo model... At this point I got to ask if there's something wrong with my english...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strike105x*
> 
> Again, what I asked was the mobo model... At this point I got to ask if there's something wrong with my english...


If people want to be cryptic, just leave them to it. No sense diving down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Melcar

Sheesh. Do some research. Do a search for good 8 phase boards. Pick your favorite brand and see if they have such board among their enthusiast offerings. Asus has the Sabertooth and the Crosshair boards.


----------



## warpuck

From my experience extreme 9 and Sabertooth can do it. Any 8 core, Extreme 3 light over clocker AKA a may pop. msi 890fx gd70 is good for 4.3 if your cpu will do it at 1.330v or less (8350). if you sift through this thread for crosshair and gigabyte ga-990fx? Saber tooth is better at fine tuning and the extreme 9 is just brute force but it disables one cpu core per module can get higher clock speeds that way and the core doe not share arithmetic modules. I could do 5.3ghz that way with a 9590, but it was only 4 cores. As for gigabyte may be someone else can tell you what it can do


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Short version: don't do it.
> 
> Medium version: 9590's are known to get 4.7GHz easy but above that it's mostly a mess. A 8320E can do a similar, better, or a worse job. AMD won't replace it, that's for sure. Maybe it's better if you post us your BIOS settings and screenshots of stress testing along with more info on your config.


9590's have to have the best cooling to do well... reading through this thread and in the 5ghz 24/7 thread, I noticed that keeping them cooler than other vishera's seems to be important.... probably due to the fact they are very leaky chips and leakage increases dramatically with temperature increases leading to a very power hungry chip if you are attempting any overclocking.

My chip's been called golden because it hits 5 ghz at the base clocks stock voltage... with a little LLC increase..... hits 1.464v.... but as stated before it puts out as much heat at those volts as my old 8350 at 1.55 volts... and pretty much the same power draw, but it only could get 4.8.....

**important bit** long story short.... if you don't have superior cooling don't get a 9590.... if you do, what the heck it might just give you some easy clocking over what you could get otherwise... be aware though that even at lower volts these can pull more watts than E-chips

I know it did me.... I can run 5.1ghz daily, but temps are edgy bumping 50C under load.... 5.2 will pass stability tests just fine..... if its a cold day, but when cores get over 55C it craps out.

Edit: I forgot to mention I don't consider my chip golden... it's just a chip lol


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> If people want to be cryptic, just leave them to it. No sense diving down that rabbit hole.


I did not expect to end in a rabbit hole for a simple curiosity though







. But your right though i dunno why the secrecy....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Sheesh. Do some research. Do a search for good 8 phase boards. Pick your favorite brand and see if they have such board among their enthusiast offerings. Asus has the Sabertooth and the Crosshair boards.


*Sighs* I'll try to make this as clear as possible:
I was just curious what mobo he personally was planning to use it with, i was not looking about advice about good mobos to pair the 9590 with, i already have a good idea about that.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 9590's have to have the best cooling to do well... reading through this thread and in the 5ghz 24/7 thread, I noticed that keeping them cooler than other vishera's seems to be important.... probably due to the fact they are very leaky chips and leakage increases dramatically with temperature increases leading to a very power hungry chip if you are attempting any overclocking.
> 
> My chip's been called golden because it hits 5 ghz at the base clocks stock voltage... with a little LLC increase..... hits 1.464v.... but as stated before it puts out as much heat at those volts as my old 8350 at 1.55 volts... and pretty much the same power draw, but it only could get 4.8.....
> 
> **important bit** long story short.... if you don't have superior cooling don't get a 9590.... if you do, what the heck it might just give you some easy clocking over what you could get otherwise... be aware though that even at lower volts these can pull more watts than E-chips
> 
> I know it did me.... I can run 5.1ghz daily, but temps are edgy bumping 50C under load.... 5.2 will pass stability tests just fine..... if its a cold day, but when cores get over 55C it craps out.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention I don't consider my chip golden... it's just a chip lol


Yeah, everyone owning a 9 series chip said the same thing. And most of them couldn't get above 4.8 or 4.9GHz because of the extremely high leakage. Now it doesn't actually matter, but when prices were very different among E chips and 9 series (like, twice the price) it was a clear decidion to get the cheapest one and OC it to 4.7GHz if you needed a 4.7GHz FX. Turbo on it doesn't even make sense.

9590 are just chips made to be used "as sold". And clocks you get at stock from 9590 are probably the ones you will get with a mid-to-high range mobo and an AIO or a D15.


----------



## strike105x

The problem is i think they only bin 9xxx CPU's based on frequency and cores, they don't take leakage into consideration, they are probably relying to much on the different conductors they use from the regular fx series, which is suppose to reduce tdp by 10% at high frequencies.


----------



## tashcz

They surely don't use different conductors as it's 99% transistors inside a CPU. And they surely look into the leakage at 4.7GHz since volts * amperes = watts, and that's what makes their "TDP" rating, however they calculate it. I'd just like to know if anyone owning a 9590 could tell us the system draw at stock, while running IBTAVX. It interests me if the system pulls less than 300W from the wall.


----------



## strike105x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> They surely don't use different conductors as it's 99% transistors inside a CPU. And they surely look into the leakage at 4.7GHz since volts * amperes = watts, and that's what makes their "TDP" rating, however they calculate it. I'd just like to know if anyone owning a 9590 could tell us the system draw at stock, while running IBTAVX. It interests me if the system pulls less than 300W from the wall.


Semiconductors, sorry i keep referring to them as conductors when in a hurry, its called "Cyclos resonant clock mesh (RCM) technology" and its the main difference between the 9xxx line and any other fx CPU's, but its not a miracle worker (only improves tdp under high frequencies by 10%) if they don't take leakage into the binning equation properly.


----------



## Gen Patton

Yes the 9590 is 220watts 4.7ghz still price is ok.


----------



## mixsetup

I have a 9590 under custom water. I have not tried to overclock yet as the trouble I seem to have is the boards temps get high(VRM).
So I'm just waiting on a few parts to fix that problem then I'll give it a go.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixsetup*
> 
> I have a 9590 under custom water. I have not tried to overclock yet as the trouble I seem to have is the boards temps get high(VRM).
> So I'm just waiting on a few parts to fix that problem then I'll give it a go.


a few fans and such was all l needed to keep things.... acceptable... socket temp is the real bugger for me... still its not to bad, but more often than not its warmer than my cores by a decent margin..

someone asked about wall power under ibt.... keeping in mind that this is a total system power including monitor, speakers, printer, usb hdd and more.... it jumped from 280 idle to well over 500 just with IBT running when I was testing 5.1 ghz somewhere in the 560 range if I remember correct... but that was a long time ago and I don't have that written down nor do I have the wattage meter available anymore...


----------



## mixsetup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> a few fans and such was all l needed to keep things.... acceptable... socket temp is the real bugger for me... still its not to bad, but more often than not its warmer than my cores by a decent margin./quote]
> 
> I did test it with an EK Furious Vardar 3000RPM Fan on the back of the board and the VRM temp dropped a heap. I bought those fans as replacements for my loop so I'm going to put a low profile fan on the back when I buy one. I'm trying to get the wife to let me buy a better case with more airflow as that would help also.


----------



## hurricane28

No wonder my pump is making weird noises, the loop is full of air...

I took the cooler out and installed my stock cooler in order to run the pump outside my case to see what is going on and after i shook it a couple of times a whole lot of air came from the radiator..



As you can see there is not enough coolant which caused the pump to run dry perhaps when i install it.. It doesn't make noise when i tilt it or hold it in an angle..

Hopefully the pump isn't damaged by this..

I guess i have to buy some distilled water tomorrow to top it off and make sure all air is out before i install it again.

Any advice as to what coolant or distilled water i can use?

Can't wait to get it running again because i run stock now and its rather slow lol.


----------



## The Sandman

All I will say at this point about the 9590 is I've been lovin mine at 5117MHz, 1.512v underload, 24 hr P95 stable since Dec 2014.
Just took it off line last week to finally setup the Ryzen build. Let the games begin (all over)








Now to decide what to do with "ole girl"


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No wonder my pump is making weird noises, the loop is full of air...
> 
> I took the cooler out and installed my stock cooler in order to run the pump outside my case to see what is going on and after i shook it a couple of times a whole lot of air came from the radiator..
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is not enough coolant which caused the pump to run dry perhaps when i install it.. It doesn't make noise when i tilt it or hold it in an angle..
> 
> Hopefully the pump isn't damaged by this..
> 
> I guess i have to buy some distilled water tomorrow to top it off and make sure all air is out before i install it again.
> 
> Any advice as to what coolant or distilled water i can use?
> 
> Can't wait to get it running again because i run stock now and its rather slow lol.


Is your reservoir higher than your pump?


----------



## hurricane28

When i install the pump and turn it on, the water lowers underneath the white impeller so i think the pump runs dry when i mount it because it makes weird gurgling noises but when i tilt it and the water raises above the white impeller the noise stops.

Can i just buy distilled water from a shop or do i really have to buy the stuff which is specially made for this?


----------



## Mega Man

You can do either. But if you use water you need to make sure to use a proper biocide


----------



## hurricane28

I am not sure if i understand lol.

I can use the distilled water i can buy from my grocery shop but i have to add some sort of biocide?

Or is it better to buy it from a car parts shop?

I'm such a noob at this and i hear different things lol.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am not sure if i understand lol.
> 
> I can use the distilled water i can buy from my grocery shop but i have to add some sort of biocide?
> 
> Or is it better to buy it from a car parts shop?
> 
> I'm such a noob at this and i hear different things lol.


hi i would just empty it all and buy new coolant


----------



## hurricane28

Hi,

Nice to see you again.

Yes that is my plan as well but i need the cooler ASAP because the stock cooler can't even cope with the stock FX volcano..

I bought some demineralised water to top it off and buy some coolant later.

Any advice on what the best coolant is? and if any, are there benefits from brand to brand? I just want the best stuff out there without voiding my warranty because ALphacool seems to have a weird policy regarding coolant these days.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Nice to see you again.
> 
> Yes that is my plan as well but i need the cooler ASAP because the stock cooler can't even cope with the stock FX volcano..
> 
> I bought some demineralised water to top it off and buy some coolant later.
> 
> Any advice on what the best coolant is? and if any, are there benefits from brand to brand? I just want the best stuff out there without voiding my warranty because ALphacool seems to have a weird policy regarding coolant these days.


i like ek ekoolant but thats just my personal opinion....there's also mayhems though can be quite expensive i think......dont get thermaltake the ek ekoolant outperforms it...well it did for me lol by quite a margin


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx, but according to ALphacool i void my warranty when i use Mayhems coolant because it "damages water cooling components" while others say its the best out of the bunch lol.

Ridiculous. Anyway, the cooler is up and running again and the air is out of the circuit. Hopefully it stays that way as it is a nightmare to remove the air from this cooler... I had to shake it pretty hard and since my extension cables are fairly short i have to do it right next to my case.

Perhaps i have to invest in an external power device in order make it more easy.


----------



## tashcz

Bah, it's a nightmare for all AIOs, your's is easier than 99% of the market. Wonder why they even left a "no warranty void" opening on the circuit.


----------



## hurricane28

I guess it is..

I celebrated a little too soon because the noise is back... I think its sucking air somewhere because i am sure all the air was out before i installed it again.

Guess i have to order some coolant and flush the whole damn thing...


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Sandman*
> 
> All I will say at this point about the 9590 is I've been lovin mine at 5117MHz, 1.512v underload, 24 hr P95 stable since Dec 2014.
> Just took it off line last week to finally setup the Ryzen build. Let the games begin (all over)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to decide what to do with "ole girl"


gib et 2 meh at a 100% discount price









really though, what mobo/psu were you using in that build? 5.1ghz 0.0


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> something updated on mine lately that has caused browser hanging... not sure what it is... used to be flash that did it... but I'm sure that's completely unrelated to what happened to you... it could have been a crazy driver update maybe that caused it... but I'd doubt that even... but since we have no idea I suppose it's left in the realm of possibility.


So it only took a week to getaroundtoit but I uninstalled Flash and now it runs much smoother. Mucho whole bunch better.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> So it only took a week to getaroundtoit but I uninstalled Flash and now it runs much smoother. Mucho whole bunch better.


Im going to try that.... I've just been dealing with it.


----------



## The Sandman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> gib et 2 meh at a 100% discount price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really though, what mobo/psu were you using in that build? 5.1ghz 0.0


The complete list is still in my rig sig. (CHV-Z, EVGA 850 G2)


----------



## Synister

Someone remind me how the CPU NB speed scales with RAM frequency. I've just upgraded my Crucial 1866 8GB kit, to a 16GB 2133 - and not sure if I need to up the CPU NB to make the most of the higher RAM freq.

TIA


----------



## Mega Man

dont understand the question, you need cpu/nb higher or equal ram speed, i have found 200-300 higher for best perf, but really only noticeable in benchmarks


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont understand the question, you need cpu/nb higher or equal ram speed, i have found 200-300 higher for best perf, but really only noticeable in benchmarks


Sorry badly worded. I thought way back, it was determined that CPU-NB Freq. held back higher speed ram. So I'm running 2400Mhz CPU-NB, should be fine with the 2133 speed RAM?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Sorry badly worded. I thought way back, it was determined that CPU-NB Freq. held back higher speed ram. So I'm running 2400Mhz CPU-NB, should be fine with the 2133 speed RAM?


2400mhz CPU-NB is fine for up to 2400mhz RAM. As said above, you won't notice much except in specific benchmarks.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> ... my run for quietness of an overclocked system led me to this: coil whine on motherboard on mouse movement. Everytime I move my mouse, I get coil whine. Tried a wireless mouse, it doesn't whine. Any ideas on what I can do? My 5V rail is 4.89V, shouldn't be much of a problem.
> 
> First thought it might be the GPU but that would happen also when the wireless mouse is plugged in. So it must be the regulators on the board.


If you don't mind cutting up your mouse cable you could cut out the power lines to the mouse and connect an External 5v power supply (phone charger/ powerd usb hub but not worth it because of the latency if gameing) and keep the data lines on the usb port. Bypassing the motherboard's 5v regulators. If you can measure the motherboard's 5v and the power supply's 5v I think +-500mv between the two is safe but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Mega Man

Yes, with fx that is fine


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synister*
> 
> Sorry badly worded. I thought way back, it was determined that CPU-NB Freq. held back higher speed ram. So I'm running 2400Mhz CPU-NB, should be fine with the 2133 speed RAM?


Might want to check to make sure your board isn't overvolting the cpu/nb Every time I attempted any OC of the cpu/nb mine wanted to deliver 1.4v to it.... Each chip/board is different, but I've found on mine that 1.2 is all that is needed... I don't know that 1.4 would do any damage, it's just extra heat added unnecessarily.


----------



## Synister

Sorry badly worded. I thought way back, it was determined that CPU-NB Freq. held back higher speed ram. So I'm running 2400Mhz CPU-NB, should be fine with the 2133 speed RAM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Might want to check to make sure your board isn't overvolting the cpu/nb Every time I attempted any OC of the cpu/nb mine wanted to deliver 1.4v to it.... Each chip/board is different, but I've found on mine that 1.2 is all that is needed... I don't know that 1.4 would do any damage, it's just extra heat added unnecessarily.


It's manually set to 1.2V on the CPU-NB, so no worries there.

I have however found that my cooling solution is not working anywhere near as well as it did the last time I was stress testing. Wonder if the paste needs replacing, it's been a couple of years...


----------



## Gen Patton

OK from what ive learn on youtube Jayz Stated you need that treatment for the water. after a while it will start turning and the metal functions will start eating on metal in the system. that why you need a treatment. don't use antifreeze. There is a company that makes nothing but watercooling parts and kits look them up. E something they make kits for watercooling. you need to buy the right fluid and not be in a rush. Make sure you keep water in your pump until the system is bleed and all the air is out. you canot rush this take your time.Just like a car take your time and do it right. your pump should be level.Dont allow it to run low you damage your pump. go to youtube look up watercooling look under Jayz two cent. very good teaching. I am watching because after Motoko in three years I'm bulding a custom water cool with threadripper. Found it look up EKWB. that's the best company for everything watercool. cryo flud is what you need and Dura clear.


----------



## Johan45

Just make sure your rad is copper and there shouldn't be any issue with galvanic corrosion. Put a silver coil in and use distilled water. Problem solved. Keep your reservoir above the pump and you shouldn't have any issue with it running out of water.


----------



## diggiddi

On the topic of watercooling I have a Glacer 240l 5/8 OD -3/8 ID that I'd like to combine with an Alphacool Rad which is 10/16 mm I'm looking at

1. primochill 5/8 tubing
2. Distilled water
3. Biocide or silver plug
4.Two 45 degree swivel fittings Swiftech?? to connect to Alphacool rad

Not sure what else I'm missing but if someone could recommend fittings, clamps I'd appreciate it
color scheme is black


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> On the topic of watercooling I have a Glacer 240l 5/8 OD -3/8 ID that I'd like to combine with an Alphacool Rad which is 10/16 mm I'm looking at
> 
> 1. primochill 5/8 tubing
> 2. Distilled water
> 3. Biocide or silver plug
> 4.Two 45 degree swivel fittings Swiftech?? to connect to Alphacool rad
> 
> Not sure what else I'm missing but if someone could recommend fittings, clamps I'd appreciate it
> color scheme is black


Humpity bumpity


----------



## mus1mus

If you want to add a rad, you will be needing fittings.
You might as well change all of the fittings since you will also change tubings.

My advice, look into thicker wall tubings. Durelene worked well for me. And remember, tubing and fittings need to be compatible to each other. So a 3/8ID 5/8OD tube needs a 5/8 fitting.

EK stuff looks good now.


----------



## diggiddi

Thought the fitting had to match the ID of the tube?


----------



## Mega Man

Depends, soft or hard tubing.

Soft both id and od have to match.

Hard od only


----------



## mus1mus

Well, the reason for that is simple. Most Compression fittings you can find (common ones) have 3/8 ID.


----------



## mus1mus

Will try to revisit the FX with this.

Soon.


----------



## hurricane28

I wish i could send you my chip so you can clock the heck out of it lol.

That'll teach him for being an pig chip to clock


----------



## mus1mus

lol

I'll prolly go slow on it. I lost a channel on the CVFZ IIRC.

Plus, I don't know yet how the pot will perform. This is a ghetto one.


----------



## hurricane28

No i'm serious haha.

IF i can't sell my system for a good price, i wan this CPU to blow up.. Its a volcano man.. even my 360 rad has trouble keeping it cool at 4.8 GHz when doing demanding tasks...

Btw, how do you loose a channel on your board? You can't RMA it anymore?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> I'll prolly go slow on it. I lost a channel on the CVFZ IIRC.
> 
> Plus, I don't know yet how the pot will perform. This is a ghetto one.


What have you got for a hold down? It need some pressure
@hurricane28

Pushe the memory hard enough that's all it takes. I did the same to a non Z CHV


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> I'll prolly go slow on it. I lost a channel on the CVFZ IIRC.
> 
> Plus, I don't know yet how the pot will perform. This is a ghetto one.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got for a hold down? It need some pressure
> @hurricane28
> 
> Pushe the memory hard enough that's all it takes. I did the same to a non Z CHV
Click to expand...

Will still make them from acrylic.

Sad thing is, I dont have one that's thicker than 8mm. So I'll just stack them.

The whole thing weighs ~ 4KGs. Slightly less than 3 for the base. 3" by 3" circular. And brass top of around 6". It's not built well. So I'll take another chance for a better one.




For the RAM channel, I think I accidentally pulled a stick with it ON (thinking Ibhave powered it down). Channel, meaning any slot on that channel is dead.









Though, it could also be that I have bent the board when installing the cooler. Will have to try again to confirm.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I would love to see what my chip would do on ln2.... on water it can hit 5.1 stable with a little tweaking.... 5.2 tries... but has random fails.... I forget what the max I got was... something like 5.427 I think.


----------



## mus1mus

Try ice + salt. And dip your rad into it.


----------



## Stickeelion

Wow, had my head in the sand for quite a while, just learnt about Ryzen, whats up with the low record clocks in comparison to FX CPUs?

They are looking pretty good though in general.

I've had my FX-8320 since 2013, thinking about overclocking it as far as it will go for a daily driver system get another year of life out of it or something...
.
Where should I start with that? I've got a full custom loop with doublethick 120mm x 360mm and 120mm x 480 rad space and get 46 degrees C at stock speeds under load It's hot where I live, its my sig rig for reference

EDIT also it would be a shame not to overclock an FX since they are so capable


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> RAM kits = matched RAM. It's not just the frequency, it's the timings. That's what I said.
> 
> Yeah, the board sucks, but it was my first AM3+ board that I changed after a few months. Now I keep it spare in case something goes wrong with other AM3+ boards I have so I don't have a system that's gonna wait for a replacement.


@tashcz or anyone else who cares to answer, back when i bought my RAM I was unable to to get a complete 32GB kit of 4x8GB sticks so I ended up getting 4 separate packets of 1x8GB sticks, they are all the same model though G.Skill F3-12800CL-10S-8GBXL is that going to pose a problem with stability when overclocking?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Wow, had my head in the sand for quite a while, just learnt about Ryzen, whats up with the low record clocks in comparison to FX CPUs?
> 
> They are looking pretty good though in general.
> 
> I've had my FX-8320 since 2013, thinking about overclocking it as far as it will go for a daily driver system get *another year of life out of it* or something...
> .
> Where should I start with that? I've got a full custom loop with doublethick 120mm x 360mm and 120mm x 480 rad space and get 46 degrees C at stock speeds under load It's hot where I live, its my sig rig for reference
> 
> EDIT also it would be a shame not to overclock an FX since they are so capable


Another year?.. I think properly clocked you should be good for a long time.... very few games actually are bound by any 8 core FX cpu when running at 60 fps and very few cpu's period can achieve 120 fps or more in every game.... so from that perspective, unless you just want to upgrade there really is no need too... some say they have to have 120 fps or more, but I've found that for the most part 60 is more than enough for happy gaming.

As far a raw number crunching... at the moment I think Ryzen is king in the price vs performance charts, but FX isn't that bad... personally I crunched the numbers and mulled it over, and I can't justify upgrading to Ryzen or any of it's Intel counterparts just yet... maybe when Zen2 comes along.

As for the RAM bit... 32GB can be a pain for overclocking anyway...That's why I stopped at 16GB... honestly I haven't tried to get 32 though... but I've heard enough talking about it to get a grasp on the trouble it can cause.

As for cooling, I use a 120x360mm rad with a Raystorm block and a D5 Vario pump all from XSPC... I've been able to hit 4.8 ghz on an 8350 and 5.1 ghz on this 9590 ( I run 5Ghz for a daily clock)

Hope this helps and wasn't too much info... mostly opinions and hints really..


----------



## mus1mus

For 4*8GB RAM, try to get to 2133 0r 2000 C9.
2133 is hard when I did mine. But I was also using low end sticks so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol
> 
> I'll prolly go slow on it. I lost a channel on the CVFZ IIRC.
> 
> Plus, I don't know yet how the pot will perform. This is a ghetto one.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got for a hold down? It need some pressure
> @hurricane28
> 
> Pushe the memory hard enough that's all it takes. I did the same to a non Z CHV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will still make them from acrylic.
> 
> Sad thing is, I dont have one that's thicker than 8mm. So I'll just stack them.
> 
> The whole thing weighs ~ 4KGs. Slightly less than 3 for the base. 3" by 3" circular. And brass top of around 6". It's not built well. So I'll take another chance for a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the RAM channel, I think I accidentally pulled a stick with it ON (thinking Ibhave powered it down). Channel, meaning any slot on that channel is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, it could also be that I have bent the board when installing the cooler. Will have to try again to confirm.
Click to expand...

Still looks great for a home made pot. You going full bore LN2 or starting with DICE. If the LN2 is available and you can get a dewar I would just start there. DICE was a royal pain in comparison.


----------



## mus1mus

Dewar is the issue. LN2 is actually cheaper than dice here. But yeah, there's that. Though, I reckon DICE can also last longer than LN2 per kilo?

I might have to dig really well to get a hold of some guys' Dewar for rent.

Will be starting DICE over the weekend. Just to get an idea how to handle things.









Tested it just sitting on top of the 1800X idling at 4.1. Then poured water after reaching 50C on TDie.


----------



## Johan45

So you know it works.
My biggest issue with DICE is the Temps. It's just the right temperature to attract a lot of condensation and not cold enough to freeze it all. I hope you have the A/C on high to help with that where you are. LN2 on the other hand freezes everything and the frost isn't really dangerous it's the water. Take your time insulate and waterproof very well and you should be OK for 6.0+ benching and 6.5 ish validation.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So you know it works.
> My biggest issue with DICE is the Temps. It's just the right temperature to attract a lot of condensation and not cold enough to freeze it all. I hope you have the A/C on high to help with that where you are. LN2 on the other hand freezes everything and the frost isn't really dangerous it's the water. Take your time insulate and waterproof very well and you should be OK for 6.0+ benching and 6.5 ish validation.


I'll do Ryzen first.









Thanks for the tip. I am actually thinking about how much is enough for insulation. I might go further than the socket with the eraser.


----------



## Johan45

If I can find them I have some pics at home if you want me to post.
I usually just cover the small bits with thin pieces of eraser, or if it's a dedicated benching board it's LET ( liquid electrical tape ) for the whole thing. You'll need some good thick 1/2- 1 inch closed cell foam for gaskets. Ha, I guess I had the right stick here at work. After that I install everything and then stuff/cover all exposed area with shop towel to keep the air/water from getting to it.


----------



## mus1mus

Thanks for that bud.

Do you reckon I need more than that to insulate from DICE? Considering condensation may be worse?


----------



## Johan45

No you should be fine, just cover all the SMDs in the socket area, from the Heatsinks to ram and PCIe with thin pieces of art eraser. You don't need a solid "blanket" I find that's actually worse as the eraser spreads the cold. It's not an insulator but a waterproofer. Don't forget the back of the board either. Depending on what you're benching on this is what I use under my boards http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754534-Making-a-quot-bread-board-quot-for-LN2. I also use a small brush and apply a bit of dielectric grease to the ram contacts in the slots and on the sticks, don't get carried away with this you don't want gobs of greases in the slot. In that first pic you'll see a "coil" of eraser around the socket, I have tried many ways and this seems to be the most effective. What you need is an air tight seal for the socket or you'll get water in it and won't have a good time. This "coil" goes roughly to the top of the CPU in height. This helps with the foam gasket. It need to be tight to the pot insulation or you will get water. That other piece of gray stuff is frost king which isn't necessary but had a piece made for that board already in my many trials. And like I said once it's all mounted stuff shop towels in the gaps between HS and I/O down to the PCIe etc.. The more it's covered the better usually.


----------



## Heazy

Can someone explain to me why the FX-8350 is 8 cores 4.2GHZ Turbo and only $120.00? Seems like those specs are better than some Intel $300+ CPUs


----------



## tashcz

Guys, anyone ocing with a Noctua NH D15? My AIO died and im thinking going all air this time till i get money for custom loop. Is it possible to reach 4.7GHz without much hassle? Any screenshots?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the FX-8350 is 8 cores 4.2GHZ Turbo and only $120.00? Seems like those specs are better than some Intel $300+ CPUs


Yes but IPC is a lot lower so less work done per clock. The stores are just clearing the shelves since Ryzen has been released

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, anyone ocing with a Noctua NH D15? My AIO died and im thinking going all air this time till i get money for custom loop. Is it possible to reach 4.7GHz without much hassle? Any screenshots?


I have one and it's a great cooler. Have never had it on the FX though. I have seen others reach speeds like that with the noctua and overall performance is about par with 240 AIOs


----------



## tashcz

Yeah so I heard it performns on par with AIOs. But what bugs me is that there's a bunch of good and bad AIOs. And Visheras cope with temps differently than Intel CPUs. I would love to see a IBT run with voltages and clocks, along with temps. Just wanna know what I'd get and if it's worth getting it. Some say 4.8GHz is easy, some say 4.4GHz is hard... just wanna see some raw numbers.


----------



## Johan45

Put it this way it's a damn good aircooler. It'll get you by until you upgrade if you have to run 4.6 OH well you might get 4.8 it's really dependant on YOUR chip not someone elses.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, anyone ocing with a Noctua NH D15? My AIO died and im thinking going all air this time till i get money for custom loop. Is it possible to reach 4.7GHz without much hassle? Any screenshots?


I currently have my FX8320 @ 4.7GHz w/ 1.5 vcore (full load, ultra high LLC). After a few hours in Prime small FFT both core and socket temps. reach 80*C. That's with the stock fans (full rpm), a XT140 blowing at the back of the board (also full rpm), and with 32-33*C room temperatures. Swapping the fans to a pair of TY-143s load temps. reduce by about 5*C. With more humane room temps (26-28*C), load does not break 75*C with the stock fans. With normal gaming loads I haven't seen it break 65*C even on hot days.


----------



## tashcz

Gotcha. I know it's cream of the crop in air cooling, that's why I'm in need to get it. Got sick and tired of so many RMA'd AIOs. Too many things that can fail, pump, bunch of high RPM fans, a lot of noises, vaporizing water... it can be good for some time but then it just craps out. Now I want to get something "mechanical" that has almost no parts that can fail (not counting the fans, that are noctua, they're also one of the best?







)


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I currently have my FX8320 @ 4.7GHz w/ 1.5 vcore (full load, ultra high LLC). After a few hours in Prime small FFT it both core and socket temps. reach 80*C. That's with the stock fans (full rpm), a XT140 blowing at the back of the board (also full rpm), and with 32-33*C room temperatures. Swapping the fans to a pair of TY-143s load temps. reduce by about 5*C. With more humane room temps (26-28*C), load does not break 75*C with the stock fans. With normal gaming loads I haven't seen it break 65*C even on hot days.


Wow, thanks for the numbers. Your VCore is high though, I can get away with 1.42-1.46V calibrated @ 4.7GHz. I might be able to drop a few C compared to yours. Do you have a fan on the back of your motherboard, blowing onto the socket?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Wow, thanks for the numbers. Your VCore is high though, I can get away with 1.42-1.46V calibrated @ 4.7GHz. I might be able to drop a few C compared to yours. Do you have a fan on the back of your motherboard, blowing onto the socket?


I got a power hog of a chip unfortunately. 4.4-4.5 is the sweet spot for me, since I only need a minuscule bump in vcore to get there. 4.6 needs a big jump, but temps. are still okay. Anything after that and I have to really hammer the chip. And yes, the XT140 is blowing directly at the back of the whole socket and rear VRM area. Without the fan temps. increase by at least 5*C.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I got a power hog of a chip unfortunately. 4.4-4.5 is the sweet spot for me, since I only need a minuscule bump in vcore to get there. 4.6 needs a big jump, but temps. are still okay. Anything after that and I have to really hammer the chip. And yes, the XT140 is blowing directly at the back of the whole socket and rear VRM area.


Thanks for your info, you've been very helpful







Have you used any other coolers on your FX that you can compare it to?


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks for your info, you've been very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you used any other coolers on your FX that you can compare it to?


Only other cooler I had on this FX was a Thermaltake Frio Extreme. 4.6GHz @ 1.45vcore (same LLC settings) was all I could manage with 76*C full Prime load. However, I did have to swap out the fans for a couple of TY-143s. With the crappy stock fans I was hitting 86*C and shutting down.


----------



## tashcz

Hm, that's good info. Thermaltake is stating their TDP ratings for heatsinks, this one was a 250W capable one. You also changed the fans on it, possibly made it dissipate ~30W more or so. I'd say from this info Noctua can cope with 300W+ heat from CPU. Too bad there isn't a comparison with Arctic Liquid Freezer 240, it's a 300W rated CLC.

One thing I'm afraid is heat from the GPU too close to the Noctua. I have a G1 with a backplate that gets hot. Will have to find a suitable intake fan for the front.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hm, that's good info. Thermaltake is stating their TDP ratings for heatsinks, this one was a 250W capable one. You also changed the fans on it, possibly made it dissipate ~30W more or so. I'd say from this info Noctua can cope with 300W+ heat from CPU. Too bad there isn't a comparison with Arctic Liquid Freezer 240, it's a 300W rated CLC.
> 
> One thing I'm afraid is heat from the GPU too close to the Noctua. I have a G1 with a backplate that gets hot. Will have to find a suitable intake fan for the front.


I would take TT ratings with a pound of salt if I were you. But yeah, I'm pretty much maxing out the D15 as it is, so if you can run with lower voltages you will be more than fine in terms of cooling.


----------



## tashcz

Hehe, they all lie a bit







But considering different sizes (D15 being a bit bigger) I'd say it can cope with at least 50W more. And Prime95 pushing your CPU at least about ~350W from the wall, or about 300W only for the CPU.

I've made a decidion to go with a NH D15, no more change of mind. Yeah, all the bling from the Aura and the G1 will be gone, Storm Stryker will look different, but at the end of the day, who cares. I wanna listen to music without the fans spinning at 1500RPM in the background and without the water splashing. Must say I've had enough of AIO CLCs for now. At first I was like "what are those people saying, how come a big heatsink is better, I get 4.7GHz easily" till stuff starts breaking apart and till you notice how much silence you're missing. I'd sacrifice 100MHz over 6dB every day if it can't cool as an AIO.

At times they served me well, but... first time I RMA'd my CM Nepton 240M and put my Hyper 103 (a 92mm heatsink) and heard the silence... I was like wow. First time changing my case fan settings from max to lower made a sound difference. The Nepton fans were making more noise than the whole PC all together, and yeah, they were "silent" as I thought. But lowering the OC to 4.1GHz to keep the temps up with the small heatsink and hearing that whisper quiet PC... first time I noticed my PSU has a fan lol.


----------



## miklkit

The D15 is a good cooler with the 3rd most powerful fans available at 95cfm. The others with more powerful fans are the Silverstone HE01 @ a claimed 171 cfm (120cfm actual), and the Thermalright silver arrow IBE/SBE Extreme @ 140cfm actual.

As always with air cooling case air flow is paramount. The intake fans need to feed those 95cfm fans plus the fans on the GPU. 200 total cfm of case air flow is a start. Then that air has to get out of the case and a single 35 cfm case exhaust fan doesn't do the job. No exhaust fan at all is better than that.

I doubt if you will be wanting to modify that case, but removing the rear grill will lower noise while increasing air flow. Also, removing the I/O panel is a must as it creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are thus raising their temperatures.

You mentioned gpu heat and that is a big deal. Try moving it down to a lower slot to get it away from the cpu. I didn't notice any difference in frame rates when I did this.

The biggest problem with air cooling is hot air getting trapped in the case and being recirculated through the cpu cooler over and over causing overheating. Probably the best 120mm case fans in your area are the EK Varder.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The D15 is a good cooler with the 3rd most powerful fans available at 95cfm. The others with more powerful fans are the Silverstone HE01 @ a claimed 171 cfm (120cfm actual), and the Thermalright silver arrow IBE/SBE Extreme @ 140cfm actual.
> 
> As always with air cooling case air flow is paramount. The intake fans need to feed those 95cfm fans plus the fans on the GPU. 200 total cfm of case air flow is a start. Then that air has to get out of the case and a single 35 cfm case exhaust fan doesn't do the job. No exhaust fan at all is better than that.
> 
> I doubt if you will be wanting to modify that case, but removing the rear grill will lower noise while increasing air flow. Also, removing the I/O panel is a must as it creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are thus raising their temperatures.
> 
> You mentioned gpu heat and that is a big deal. Try moving it down to a lower slot to get it away from the cpu. I didn't notice any difference in frame rates when I did this.
> 
> The biggest problem with air cooling is hot air getting trapped in the case and being recirculated through the cpu cooler over and over causing overheating. Probably the best 120mm case fans in your area are the EK Varder.


Thanks mik, appreciate it. Unfortunatly EK Vardars are unavailable in Serbia (ty govt for not being in EU) and shipping + customs + other crap would make price sky high. Thats why I'm looking at Noctua stuff since we have a licensed distributor here. I'm aiming for silence mostly, price-wise I'm up for ~20eur per fan if it's the NF-F12's. Thing is - there's a shortage of them... I got about 6 Silencio Performance fans (think 60ish CFM) with a lot of static pressure but what I wanna do is get rid of noise while using the PC for basic stuff. They are called "silencio's" but they are not silent by any means.

I got a few other fans, such as the CM JetFlo with 100CFM but it's a jumbo-freakin-jet. I can get Arctic Cooling's F12 for about 10$ though, but oppinions are mixed about them, a lot of complains about bad bearings on the net.

So for now I'd just get the NH-D15 and see how it goes. I got a bunch of fans laying around (at least 20 120mm ones) so I can experiment. Thermaltake, CM, Silverstone...

I/O panel is removed as I have 2 40mm noctuas cooling my VRMs, pulling air directly mounted on the left of VRM heatsink so that's solved. Planning the case airflow like this, front 2x120mm intake, 1x140mm exhaust and I'll have to see what to do with my top slot. I got a 200mm fan that can fit there, or I can use 2x120mm fans.

Could you please explain me what the rear grille is? Where I mount the 140mm fan as exhaust on the back or the PCIE slots covers?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Unfortunatly EK Vardars are unavailable in Serbia (ty govt for not being in EU) and shipping + customs + other crap would make price sky high. Thats why I'm looking at Noctua stuff since we have a licensed distributor here.


The Vardar isn't the best fan anyway, as far as I know. You're likely better off, in terms of noise/cooling on a radiator, with a single speed Gentle Typhoon. The 800 RPM ones in particular seem to offer good noise/cooling, but you need a lot of radiator space for that low speed. Ball bearing fans have one big drawback. If they're dropped they can be permanently damaged.

If you don't have restriction then you want to get airflow fans (case fans) not radiator fans. Anandtech put out an article that showed static pressure fans for radiators do not perform well for case airflow and vice-versa.

Cheap sleeve fans, if hung vertically with no restriction, are a solid choice for case airflow.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No you should be fine, just cover all the SMDs in the socket area, from the Heatsinks to ram and PCIe with thin pieces of art eraser. You don't need a solid "blanket" I find that's actually worse as the eraser spreads the cold. It's not an insulator but a waterproofer. Don't forget the back of the board either. Depending on what you're benching on this is what I use under my boards http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754534-Making-a-quot-bread-board-quot-for-LN2. I also use a small brush and apply a bit of dielectric grease to the ram contacts in the slots and on the sticks, don't get carried away with this you don't want gobs of greases in the slot. In that first pic you'll see a "coil" of eraser around the socket, I have tried many ways and this seems to be the most effective. What you need is an air tight seal for the socket or you'll get water in it and won't have a good time. This "coil" goes roughly to the top of the CPU in height. This helps with the foam gasket. It need to be tight to the pot insulation or you will get water. That other piece of gray stuff is frost king which isn't necessary but had a piece made for that board already in my many trials. And like I said once it's all mounted stuff shop towels in the gaps between HS and I/O down to the PCIe etc.. The more it's covered the better usually.


Thanks johan.

I've seen your guide a few times now. Which is really great btw. Just one more question.

Any downside to not having or using aeroflex? I have some foams from PC component packaging. But if aeroflex is the thing, I can grab one.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The Vardar isn't the best fan anyway, as far as I know. You're likely better off, in terms of noise/cooling on a radiator, with a single speed Gentle Typhoon. The 800 RPM ones in particular seem to offer good noise/cooling, but you need a lot of radiator space for that low speed. Ball bearing fans have one big drawback. If they're dropped they can be permanently damaged.
> 
> If you don't have restriction then you want to get airflow fans (case fans) not radiator fans. Anandtech put out an article that showed static pressure fans for radiators do not perform well for case airflow and vice-versa.
> 
> Cheap sleeve fans, if hung vertically with no restriction, are a solid choice for case airflow.


It's gonna be tough providing decent airflow with filters up front







I'll have to experiment a bit, but first, let's get the Noctua. I'll try make a ton of positive pressure at first, then try balanced, and negative pressure and see what's up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The D15 is a good cooler with the 3rd most powerful fans available at 95cfm. The others with more powerful fans are the Silverstone HE01 @ a claimed 171 cfm (120cfm actual), and the Thermalright silver arrow IBE/SBE Extreme @ 140cfm actual.
> 
> As always with air cooling case air flow is paramount. The intake fans need to feed those 95cfm fans plus the fans on the GPU. 200 total cfm of case air flow is a start. Then that air has to get out of the case and a single 35 cfm case exhaust fan doesn't do the job. No exhaust fan at all is better than that.
> 
> I doubt if you will be wanting to modify that case, but removing the rear grill will lower noise while increasing air flow. Also, removing the I/O panel is a must as it creates a dead air zone right where the VRMs are thus raising their temperatures.
> 
> You mentioned gpu heat and that is a big deal. Try moving it down to a lower slot to get it away from the cpu. I didn't notice any difference in frame rates when I did this.
> 
> The biggest problem with air cooling is hot air getting trapped in the case and being recirculated through the cpu cooler over and over causing overheating. Probably the best 120mm case fans in your area are the EK Varder.


Well first, that is no where near the most powerful fans, but sure, why not. , the 5400 rpm gts are more cfm then that, we won't even get into 38mm fans....

I don't feel like arguing, but you are wrong on the exhausting as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why the FX-8350 is 8 cores 4.2GHZ Turbo and only $120.00? Seems like those specs are better than some Intel $300+ CPUs
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but IPC is a lot lower so less work done per clock. The stores are just clearing the shelves since Ryzen has been released
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, anyone ocing with a Noctua NH D15? My AIO died and im thinking going all air this time till i get money for custom loop. Is it possible to reach 4.7GHz without much hassle? Any screenshots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one and it's a great cooler. Have never had it on the FX though. I have seen others reach speeds like that with the noctua and overall performance is about par with 240 AIOs
Click to expand...

Second fyi no, the fx will continue to be sold along side ryzen per amd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Unfortunatly EK Vardars are unavailable in Serbia (ty govt for not being in EU) and shipping + customs + other crap would make price sky high. Thats why I'm looking at Noctua stuff since we have a licensed distributor here.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vardar isn't the best fan anyway, as far as I know. You're likely better off, in terms of noise/cooling on a radiator, with a single speed Gentle Typhoon. The 800 RPM ones in particular seem to offer good noise/cooling, but you need a lot of radiator space for that low speed. Ball bearing fans have one big drawback. If they're dropped they can be permanently damaged.
> 
> If you don't have restriction then you want to get airflow fans (case fans) not radiator fans. Anandtech put out an article that showed static pressure fans for radiators do not perform well for case airflow and vice-versa.
> 
> Cheap sleeve fans, if hung vertically with no restriction, are a solid choice for case airflow.
Click to expand...

No, you never buy fans from static pressure or cfm. But a pq chart. So yea. Most manufactures don't give that, as Martin says both statistics are misleading as there is no set standard for measuring.

That said, you want usually positive pressure in your case, so you want rad type fans to make this possible.....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No you should be fine, just cover all the SMDs in the socket area, from the Heatsinks to ram and PCIe with thin pieces of art eraser. You don't need a solid "blanket" I find that's actually worse as the eraser spreads the cold. It's not an insulator but a waterproofer. Don't forget the back of the board either. Depending on what you're benching on this is what I use under my boards http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/754534-Making-a-quot-bread-board-quot-for-LN2. I also use a small brush and apply a bit of dielectric grease to the ram contacts in the slots and on the sticks, don't get carried away with this you don't want gobs of greases in the slot. In that first pic you'll see a "coil" of eraser around the socket, I have tried many ways and this seems to be the most effective. What you need is an air tight seal for the socket or you'll get water in it and won't have a good time. This "coil" goes roughly to the top of the CPU in height. This helps with the foam gasket. It need to be tight to the pot insulation or you will get water. That other piece of gray stuff is frost king which isn't necessary but had a piece made for that board already in my many trials. And like I said once it's all mounted stuff shop towels in the gaps between HS and I/O down to the PCIe etc.. The more it's covered the better usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks johan.
> 
> I've seen your guide a few times now. Which is really great btw. Just one more question.
> 
> Any downside to not having or using aeroflex? I have some foams from PC component packaging. But if aeroflex is the thing, I can grab one.
Click to expand...

What I found that was cheap and the right type of foam was an excercise mat. It doesn't have to be armaflex just needs to be tight closed cells so water can't get through it.


----------



## tashcz

Okay, so would NF-F12's or NF-P12's be a solid choise for case fans pulling through filters? Please note, I'm looking for silence too. I know it doesn't come in pack with performance (if you don't spend 300-400$ on rad space) but in this case lets try see what's possible


----------



## Mega Man

If I had to choose i would the nfp12


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If I had to choose i would the nfp12


May I ask you why did people start choosing them over standard F12's that were like a "must have" if you're going super silent on a rad?


----------



## Mega Man

I am at work. I am not 100% sure. As I did not read the specs, I was going from my experiance by looking at the fan blades


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> It's gonna be tough providing decent airflow with filters up front


Silent PC (Mike at SPCR) and other silent computing folks have suggested ditching all types of filtration, arguing that the additional noise isn't worth it.

• Sound-absorption materials? Nope.
• Filters? Nope.

It's a big change in perspective from the days of the P-180, which that guy helped Antec to design.


----------



## miklkit

@Tashcz You said that you have Arctic cooling F12 fans. Which ones? I ask because some versions are better than others and the best ones are very good as intakes. Here are charts showing many 120 and 140 fans in push, pull, and push/pull. For case intake fans pull is the thing to look at as they are pulling air in past the filters. The 2nd link "noise" has the best charts, then scroll down to "pull". The Gentle Typhoons are considered to be the best but are hard to find.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks

About the rear grill, this is what I did. I left the fan mounting holes in place. 

You aren't calling me wrong, but you are calling those who led the way and I learned from wrong, and they have much better reputations than you do. I am just a good student.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Silent PC (Mike at SPCR) and other silent computing folks have suggested ditching all types of filtration, arguing that the additional noise isn't worth it.
> 
> • Sound-absorption materials? Nope.
> • Filters? Nope.
> 
> It's a big change in perspective from the days of the P-180, which that guy helped Antec to design.


Sound absorbing foam I can see, but filters? No way. Maybe if your room/office is dust free all the time. I would rather run my fans a tad faster than suffer a dust filled case. I have had office machines with sub 800rpm fans that just pick up dust like crazy. If you really want dead silent, just run a negative pressure case with all but the exhaust vent filtered/covered.


----------



## tashcz

No, no, I said I can get those Arctic F12's, I don't have them currently. Most of the fans I have right now are some high RPM ones I'd like to swap for more silent ones. Arctic F12's seem like a good bang for buck. I own a few JetFlo 120's, a few to me unknown Thermaltake fans (from the time I just wanted case fans), 6 or 8 Silencio high performance, 2 CM Storm Stryker stock fans, 2 CM SickleFlows, a few Raidmax 120's... who knows what else is there. I'm like an idiot when a new fan comes around, get it, try it out, if I don't like it, I put it in one of my home servers.

https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/f12-pwm-pst.html - those are the ones that are cca 10$.

So it's either them or noctuas i'd get for silence... though for 2 noctuas I can get like 6 of AC.


----------



## tashcz

One more question... what did you do to the NB heatsink? Mine's damn hot and it's about as tall as RAM is. That is also gonna be a problem I guess.


----------



## miklkit

Ohh. I have those AC F12s and have used them for years. They have been totally reliable and move a goodly amount of air while being nearly silent. The bad thing about them is the wires. No sheath and for some reason they put the yellow tachometer wire on its own plug.









What did I do to the NB heatsink? Nothing except move the gpu down to the lowest pci-e slot.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> One more question... what did you do to the NB heatsink? Mine's damn hot and it's about as tall as RAM is. That is also gonna be a problem I guess.


Stick a fan on it


----------



## tashcz

Eh... fan on the NB + D15. Dunno if it will fit but we shall see. Maybe the fan from the D15 will also cool the NB a bit.

Anyway guys, you've been very helpful. There's not much to say untill I try the heatsink out. Can't wait to try it out.

Mik, what was your overclock with D15?


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Sound absorbing foam I can see, but filters? No way. Maybe if your room/office is dust free all the time. I would rather run my fans a tad faster than suffer a dust filled case. I have had office machines with sub 800rpm fans that just pick up dust like crazy. If you really want dead silent, just run a negative pressure case with all but the exhaust vent filtered/covered.


Mike, as I recall, suggested running a filter on your air instead of the air in your PC.

It is possible to get very fine particle filters for HVAC systems. As far as I know, the individual room portable HEPA air filtration units aren't all that effective. I could be wrong about that, though.

Another possibility is to use an open air case so cleaning is easier. An individual room filter, though, might be more effective if one has a cat. Cat dander makes a cloud anywhere the cat goes.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> @Tashcz You said that you have Arctic cooling F12 fans. Which ones? I ask because some versions are better than others and the best ones are very good as intakes. Here are charts showing many 120 and 140 fans in push, pull, and push/pull. For case intake fans pull is the thing to look at as they are pulling air in past the filters. The 2nd link "noise" has the best charts, then scroll down to "pull". The Gentle Typhoons are considered to be the best but are hard to find.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> 
> About the rear grill, this is what I did. I left the fan mounting holes in place.
> 
> You aren't calling me wrong, but you are calling those who led the way and I learned from wrong, and they have much better reputations than you do. I am just a good student.


No, i am calling you wrong. the GTs are a RADIATOR fan, not a "CFM" fans, what our industry ( read the pc industry) calls CFM fans should be shot.

not only were you wrong about the highest CFM fans of which i gave 1 specific example and a wide range of others, ( high speed 5400rpm GTs, and 38mm fans ) but on top of that i gave a very easy to understand reason, you dont want CFM in your case, you want static pressure ( read positive pressure ) [ generally speaking as that is all i can speak of ] of which " CFM " ( btw, cfm, airflow all used interchangeably in this industry ) fans are USELESS at, as well.

ironically it seems as though i am agreeing with your teachers, and you, are arguing against

just look at the fan blades.

"CFM fan" "rad fan" aka GT low speed 
all you have to do is look at the fan blades pretty easy actually

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If I had to choose i would the nfp12
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you why did people start choosing them over standard F12's that were like a "must have" if you're going super silent on a rad?
Click to expand...

looking at the specs, i am wrong however i dont have time right now to try to find pt charts to back it up, sorry, could also have to do with RPM idk i didnt look

so as per the specs the standard ones are better that said, GTs i would recommend more for super silent
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> One more question... what did you do to the NB heatsink? Mine's damn hot and it's about as tall as RAM is. That is also gonna be a problem I guess.


you can just attch a fan either screws, zip ties, sticky tape ect or pull the middle fan down on the d15
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Sound absorbing foam I can see, but filters? No way. Maybe if your room/office is dust free all the time. I would rather run my fans a tad faster than suffer a dust filled case. I have had office machines with sub 800rpm fans that just pick up dust like crazy. If you really want dead silent, just run a negative pressure case with all but the exhaust vent filtered/covered.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, as I recall, suggested running a filter on your air instead of the air in your PC.
> 
> It is possible to get very fine particle filters for HVAC systems. As far as I know, the individual room portable HEPA air filtration units aren't all that effective. I could be wrong about that, though.
> 
> Another possibility is to use an open air case so cleaning is easier. An individual room filter, though, might be more effective if one has a cat. Cat dander makes a cloud anywhere the cat goes.
Click to expand...

this has got to be the worst advice i have ever heard as an hvac guy, i have worked in hospitals that have pre-pre-pre filters ( aka 4 sets of filters, and electronic filters and additional filters.)

yet everything is still covered in dust. most dust is dead skin, that you shed, esp in your home ..... ( i wont even get into the fact that homes furnaces are not designed for that restriction )

lastly to those that say GTs are hard to find, at least here in the us they are not, since darkside took over the license ( but not the only ones ) { scythe never made or designed the fans, nidec did, scythe licensed them )
newegg, ppc, dazmode, coolerguys, and many others have them ( amazon )


----------



## superstition222

Does everything have to be overstated and angst-ridden? You could simply tell him that the GT is a static pressure fan that is designed for restrictive scenarios like radiator mounting. Or, you could flame him instead.

Yes, blade design and how much open space there is are very helpful clues for whether a fan is a static pressure (high restriction scenario) fan or a case airflow (low restriction scenario) design.

As for dust:

Swiffer + smooth engineered floor. Moist Swiffer-type pads are even better, if your floor can handle moisture. Open case makes for easy cleaning.

People have used open air cases without being too burdened by cleaning requirements. Electromagnetic emissions may be an issue with these, though.

I am willing to bet there are HVAC systems consumers can purchase that can handle fine particle filters.

If a person doesn't have pets, bathes daily, doesn't live in a dusty area (living by a large body of water or forest helps) and uses a Swiffer often enough the dust level shouldn't be all that high. If a person lives in a dusty area (dry weather surrounded by farm land, etc.) then keeping up with the cleaning might be onerous. However, consider what you're breathing in.

People using external radiators typically don't have filters for them.

My solution for noise is to have the computer in a different room.


----------



## Mega Man

Back story - I have told him many times over, he didn't listen so I am now tired of repeating myself and being blunt.

As to the hvac systems can people buy it? Yes, but they tend to be far too loud and people complain and they would be oversized which would add to issues, a.c. is a unique thing. Too big and the unit will short cycle ( which is bad for the compressor ), and the ac will not dehumidify ( the reason it is called air conditioning and not air cooling is because of just that, it makes you feel better by both cooling and dehumidifying the air), too small and it will never cool

Furnace fans are not like pc they generally don't have options you have the fan. The newer(read top end) ones speed up and slow down to maintain a preset pressure (that said i don't work on them enough and i don't know how the unit calculates it, nor what they use, amps, static sensor, ect usually it is a preset program that you can not change.


----------



## cssorkinman

I dunno exactly whats being bantered about , but my mother in law has bad allergies and when they built their new home they spent close to 20 grand on a filter system for the HVAC. It has hepa, electrostatic, flourescent and paper elements to it.

At the height of allergy season I can go over there and after about 2 hours of sitting in the house, my allergies start to feel better - I'm amazed by it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dunno exactly whats being bantered about , but my mother in law has bad allergies and when they built their new home they spent close to *20 grand* on a filter system for the HVAC. It has hepa, electrostatic, flourescent and paper elements to it.
> 
> At the height of allergy season I can go over there and after about 2 hours of sitting in the house, my allergies start to feel better - I'm amazed by it.


Sounds right


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dunno exactly whats being bantered about , but my mother in law has bad allergies and when they built their new home they spent close to 20 grand on a filter system for the HVAC. It has hepa, electrostatic, flourescent and paper elements to it.
> 
> At the height of allergy season I can go over there and after about 2 hours of sitting in the house, my allergies start to feel better - I'm amazed by it.


That's on the high side of what's available in the consumer market. The most common extra filtration, from the small amount I've looked into things, is the addition of activated carbon filtration to supplement the typical disposable filter. It's possible to get combo filters from 3M, too, but they're pretty basic. Carbon filters won't fix dust issues. They just help with VOCs.

Even basic HVAC filters trap a significant quantity of dirt/dust, though. That's why they turn from white to brown. Using a stronger system that can get enough flow through the finest grade filters will obviously help with the finer particles but it's also important to use a Swiffer, at least every other day. I don't recommend carpet.

However, if one keeps the computer in another room, with a wall between, carpet can help reduce the noise level some, as long as the computer is far enough above it for the dirt carpet holds to be less of an issue.

If I were to have the money I'd line the wall with lead for the best sound reduction.

Another idea is to get one of those fluorine-based passively-cooled systems that were supposed to go on sale this year. I don't think they're designed to handle something as hot as a Fury X, though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dunno exactly whats being bantered about , but my mother in law has bad allergies and when they built their new home they spent close to *20 grand* on a filter system for the HVAC. It has hepa, electrostatic, flourescent and paper elements to it.
> 
> At the height of allergy season I can go over there and after about 2 hours of sitting in the house, my allergies start to feel better - I'm amazed by it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds right
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dunno exactly whats being bantered about , but my mother in law has bad allergies and when they built their new home they spent close to 20 grand on a filter system for the HVAC. It has hepa, electrostatic, flourescent and paper elements to it.
> 
> At the height of allergy season I can go over there and after about 2 hours of sitting in the house, my allergies start to feel better - I'm amazed by it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's on the high side of what's available in the consumer market. The most common extra filtration, from the small amount I've looked into things, is the addition of activated carbon filtration to supplement the typical disposable filter. It's possible to get combo filters from 3M, too, but they're pretty basic. Carbon filters won't fix dust issues. They just help with VOCs.
> 
> Even basic HVAC filters trap a significant quantity of dirt/dust, though. That's why they turn from white to brown. Using a stronger system that can get enough flow through the finest grade filters will obviously help with the finer particles but it's also important to use a Swiffer, at least every other day. I don't recommend carpet.
> 
> However, if one keeps the computer in another room, with a wall between, carpet can help reduce the noise level some, as long as the computer is far enough above it for the dirt carpet holds to be less of an issue.
> 
> If I were to have the money I'd line the wall with lead for the best sound reduction.
> 
> Another idea is to get one of those fluorine-based passively-cooled systems that were supposed to go on sale this year. I don't think they're designed to handle something as hot as a Fury X, though.
Click to expand...

I forgot the carbon filter - about half of the upstairs has hardwood floors - when they stained and sealed it all - I was "floored" (see what i did there? ) when I showed up the day after and there was no chemical smell .

Would love to have that setup in my home -


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, i am calling you wrong. the GTs are a RADIATOR fan, not a "CFM" fans, what our industry ( read the pc industry) calls CFM fans should be shot.
> 
> not only were you wrong about the highest CFM fans of which i gave 1 specific example and a wide range of others, ( high speed 5400rpm GTs, and 38mm fans ) but on top of that i gave a very easy to understand reason, you dont want CFM in your case, you want static pressure ( read positive pressure ) [ generally speaking as that is all i can speak of ] of which " CFM " ( btw, cfm, airflow all used interchangeably in this industry ) fans are USELESS at, as well.
> 
> ironically it seems as though i am agreeing with your teachers, and you, are arguing against
> 
> just look at the fan blades.
> 
> "CFM fan" "rad fan" aka GT low speed
> all you have to do is look at the fan blades pretty easy actually
> looking at the specs, i am wrong however i dont have time right now to try to find pt charts to back it up, sorry, could also have to do with RPM idk i didnt look
> 
> so as per the specs the standard ones are better that said, GTs i would recommend more for super silent
> you can just attch a fan either screws, zip ties, sticky tape ect or pull the middle fan down on the d15
> this has got to be the worst advice i have ever heard as an hvac guy, i have worked in hospitals that have pre-pre-pre filters ( aka 4 sets of filters, and electronic filters and additional filters.)
> 
> yet everything is still covered in dust. most dust is dead skin, that you shed, esp in your home ..... ( i wont even get into the fact that homes furnaces are not designed for that restriction )
> 
> lastly to those that say GTs are hard to find, at least here in the us they are not, since darkside took over the license ( but not the only ones ) { scythe never made or designed the fans, nidec did, scythe licensed them )
> newegg, ppc, dazmode, coolerguys, and many others have them ( amazon )


Nope. You created a straw man argument and are just arguing with yourself. Again.

Yes you went off on a tangent about the most powerful fans, but so what? That had nothing to do with a conversation concerning performance and decibel levels. Nobody with functioning ears would use the fans you mentioned, plus we were talking about stock fans.

As for GTs, they can be found now but were hard to find, plus I have no idea if they are available in Serbia. And the conversation was about case fans. GTs make very good case fans.

As for that word salad, are you suggesting putting GTs on a D15? Why? TY143 sure, but GTs? 120mm GTs are totally outclassed by TY143s.

@Tashcz I have never used a D15 so can only go by what others have said about it and its specs. Most FX users get to around 4.8 with it.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## hurricane28

I thought we had the "best fan" conversation a long time a go, seems that it didn't finished after all lol.


----------



## Stickeelion

SP120 fans are best fans


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> SP120 fans are best fans


----------



## hurricane28

No my CM sickle flow 120 blue LED are the best fans


----------



## Minotaurtoo

no no no... the best fan is the lasko squirrel cage fan...takes a little modding but works great... big fan

high cfm, velocity and static pressure.....



















































edit... I'm almost embarrased to admit that I actually used one of these while benching my old 7950's at their highest stable overclock... but even with their stock coolers on them they stayed under 55C the whole time... lol


----------



## tashcz

Got the NH D15 today. Can say I'm impressed by the noise levels... BUT...

The temps are way different compared to the Nepton 240M or MasterLiquid. Speaking of airflow, I mounted 2 JetFlo's (100CFM 120mm) as intakes up front, a 200mm Storm Stryker stock fan on top and a Silencio Performance @ 2400RPM on the back of the case.

It's hot right now (30-34C outside) but my 4.75GHz overclock that was stable on the Nepton and ML isn't stable at all. The temps are almost 10C different and I've lost IBT stability. I've tried reseating it 3x (never installed a dual tower heatsink) because I thought I had TIM badly placed but meh... seems like it's not the problem. For some reason on the center of the CPU there's too little TIM but on the edges there's more - note I lapped my CPU. I don't have MX-4 right now so I'm using NT-H1.

I get the same temps @ 4.65GHz with D15 as I get @ 4.75GHz with those AIOs I used.

Any advices on mounting the heatsink? I figured it has a small hot plate, maybe it should be screwed down more or less? I go to a point where resistance becomes notable and I have like half a circle or a circle left.


----------



## Melcar

A small grain at the center is all the TIM you need. You don't need to over-tighten the mount either, just turn the screws until they stop. I think it's more of an airflow issue in your situation. That and the high ambient temps.
I'm guessing that top 200mm fan is set as exhaust? Get rid of it. Even if you have it as intake, if it's right above the CPU heatsink it will cause more problems than benefits. Remove the rear exhaust fan too. Just leave your top and rear vents free.
Any other option to place intakes at besides the two front ports?
What is your current delta in relation to ambient (can you measure your actual room system temps)? With air, high ambient temps, and a high OC don't be surprised to hit a 40-45*C delta


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Got the NH D15 today. Can say I'm impressed by the noise levels... BUT...
> 
> The temps are way different compared to the Nepton 240M or MasterLiquid. Speaking of airflow, I mounted 2 JetFlo's (100CFM 120mm) as intakes up front, a 200mm Storm Stryker stock fan on top and a Silencio Performance @ 2400RPM on the back of the case.
> 
> It's hot right now (30-34C outside) but my 4.75GHz overclock that was stable on the Nepton and ML isn't stable at all. The temps are almost 10C different and I've lost IBT stability. I've tried reseating it 3x (never installed a dual tower heatsink) because I thought I had TIM badly placed but meh... seems like it's not the problem. For some reason on the center of the CPU there's too little TIM but on the edges there's more - note I lapped my CPU. I don't have MX-4 right now so I'm using NT-H1.
> 
> I get the same temps @ 4.65GHz with D15 as I get @ 4.75GHz with those AIOs I used.
> 
> Any advices on mounting the heatsink? I figured it has a small hot plate, maybe it should be screwed down more or less? I go to a point where resistance becomes notable and I have like half a circle or a circle left.


Did you mount it so it blows front to back or up and down? and like melcar said tighten the screws till they stop turning. They bottom out so you can'r "over tighten" it.


----------



## tashcz

Thank you for the responses guys.

Here's the fan setup:

2x CM JetFlo's front intakes (only intakes I got, 2x 100CFM (note pulling through filters) and ~4ish mm H2O)
1x top 200mm top exhaust (about 130-140CFM)
1x rear exhaust - I think it's about 80CFM

It was indeed a hot day, but stabilized my ambient to 25C. My cooler is mounted so the front fan picks up intake air while the center one pushes it through to the exhaust.

I also have a 70mm slim fan on the back of the socket, and 2x40mm noctuas on the VRMs, exhausting.

Do the temps go up exponentialy when the heat is high?

Why I'm asking is because I just reseat the cooler (changing the TIM), boot up, fire up IBT and HWinfo, and see 53-54C on the cores in about 5-10 seconds. Then the socket temp also goes sky high to high 70's, which didn't happen with the Nepton/MLiquid. My max was 71C socket on hot days, with about 55ish on the cores. It's a big difference.

I screw it with the tool provided with the D15, not putting pressure till it's hard to move it with the thumb any more. But every time I take off the heatsink, on the baseplate there is almost no TIM on the center - I use the pea size method all the time. I'm still thinking it might be my applying of it, though I applied it for like 100 times in the last 3-4 years with no problems on my waterblocks...

EDIT: My 4.75GHz OC is @ 1.428 without load and 1.464 under load. I know it doesn't mean much if there's high leakage, but just to say it's not "a lot of voltage" there.


----------



## tashcz

And just not to make another edit... started prime95 now, and in 10 seconds I got 60C on the cores going to 65C in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Johan45

One quick way to test case airflow is to run with the side panel off. If you get a drop in temps under load then you need to work on getting more air in and out of the case.


----------



## tashcz

Did that, but airflow in the case couldn't be an issue at boot up for the first 30 seconds. It can't be the airflow that could make a cold system (reapplied TIM and reinstalled heatsink) that just booted up, started the stress test in 30 secs and in another 10 secs get 60C on the cores.

...could it just be the D15 performing 10C under the AIO's?







I watched all the reviews I could - famous site and less famous sites - all stated 2-3C difference in advantage or not to the NH-D15. 10-15C is really, really a lot of difference... unless they were doing it on a test bench with an AC unit blowing onto it.


----------



## Melcar

To check your mount, if you are going with the pea in the center method, when you dismount the heatsink the TIM imprint on top of the IHS should be circular extending towards the edges.

Check your fan curves. Set your CPU fans to 100% while you run Prime (or whatever you use), and see how temps. are that way. It may simply be that your fans aren't reacting quickly enough. Despite AiO being not that great, it is still liquid. It will be faster at removing heat than an air cooler. You may need to set a more aggressive fan curve.

Also, the top exhaust must go. I'm guessing it's right above the NH-D15. It will be stealing air from the cooler's intake if that's the case.


----------



## tashcz

I will remove it. But still, there is no chance to get an instant 55C on the cores. It's ~20C, the socket is 35-40C and once i click "burn", I just see a 50C, next change 55C. It's just not normal. There's no way to be that much off.

It's not circular. It's rectangular and there's almost no TIM on the point where I applied it, almost 0 TIM at the center. I really don't know where it all goes. Again, I lapped the CPU.

Here's a screenshot:



I'll try again right now with speedfan set to 100% 2 minutes before I start the test.


----------



## tashcz

... now it took exactly 7 seconds to go beyond 60C cores. Lol.

If I don't fix it in about 24hrs ima return it to the shop and say it can't keep my 9590 (hehe, noctua says its good for 220W TDP AM3+) and get watercooling again. I don't see what's going on here. I know Mega would probably say my fans are a mess, but again, I'm saying, 5 seconds to get to 60C...


----------



## Johan45

Do you have the fans on the cooler installed correctly so they aren't cancelling each other? It happens


----------



## tashcz

Checked it all, they are all good... both fans spinning same speed, JetFlo taking air inside at a higher rate than they take it. There's a bunch of cold air inside the case. But thing is, heat can't transfer that quickly to the heatsink. There's no way it can reach even 50C in less than 30 seconds. Somethings wrong about the transfer of the heat from the cpu to the hs... I'll just keep trying different methods and ammounts of NT H1, don't think there's another option.


----------



## Melcar

Did you already lap the CPU when you where using the AiOs?


----------



## tashcz

Yeah.


----------



## miklkit

Pulled an all nighter gaming and then slept in this morning so I'm late getting here. You have already had lots of good advice and the only thing I can add is if the plastic cover is still on the bottom of the heat sink. It happens and I apologize if it offends you.

It could be that you got unlucky and got a defective cooler. It is rare but it does happen. It could be empty heat pipes or a warped base.

AFAIK the D14 has a concave base while the D15 has a flat base with a mirror finish. The contact patch you are seeing should not be happening and you might want to check it with a straightedge. I have two coolers and one has a flat base and the other has a concave base. They have both been used on stock and lapped CPUs and neither one has shown the contact patch you are seeing.


----------



## tashcz

Haha, it doesn't offend me friend








I've had such situations, with AIO's though. The "new stuff rush" can be a tricky thing. But unfortunately it's not the case here. It's just not working as it should. I'll try some stuff we wrote about here, but did most of it. Maybe try another tim laying around, just in case. This one has TIM only on the edges (whole 360 degrees) but almost none on the center. I'll take a pic once I take it off (again).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> A small grain at the center is all the TIM you need. You don't need to over-tighten the mount either, just turn the screws until they stop. I think it's more of an airflow issue in your situation. That and the high ambient temps.
> I'm guessing that top 200mm fan is set as exhaust? Get rid of it. Even if you have it as intake, if it's right above the CPU heatsink it will cause more problems than benefits. Remove the rear exhaust fan too. Just leave your top and rear vents free.
> Any other option to place intakes at besides the two front ports?
> What is your current delta in relation to ambient (can you measure your actual room system temps)? With air, high ambient temps, and a high OC don't be surprised to hit a 40-45*C delta


not to be rude but this can be pretty poor advice, it used to be 100% accurate but IE 2011 likes a line or "x" due to the size of the die, i am sure threadripper will be either a "x" or a "*" and to be frank imo the fx is better as a line. due to the size of the die
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thank you for the responses guys.
> 
> Here's the fan setup:
> 
> 2x CM JetFlo's front intakes (only intakes I got, 2x 100CFM (note pulling through filters) and ~4ish mm H2O)
> 1x top 200mm top exhaust (about 130-140CFM)
> 1x rear exhaust - I think it's about 80CFM
> 
> It was indeed a hot day, but stabilized my ambient to 25C. My cooler is mounted so the front fan picks up intake air while the center one pushes it through to the exhaust.
> 
> I also have a 70mm slim fan on the back of the socket, and 2x40mm noctuas on the VRMs, exhausting.
> 
> Do the temps go up exponentialy when the heat is high?
> 
> Why I'm asking is because I just reseat the cooler (changing the TIM), boot up, fire up IBT and HWinfo, and see 53-54C on the cores in about 5-10 seconds. Then the socket temp also goes sky high to high 70's, which didn't happen with the Nepton/MLiquid. My max was 71C socket on hot days, with about 55ish on the cores. It's a big difference.
> 
> I screw it with the tool provided with the D15, not putting pressure till it's hard to move it with the thumb any more. But every time I take off the heatsink, on the baseplate there is almost no TIM on the center - I use the pea size method all the time. I'm still thinking it might be my applying of it, though I applied it for like 100 times in the last 3-4 years with no problems on my waterblocks...
> 
> EDIT: My 4.75GHz OC is @ 1.428 without load and 1.464 under load. I know it doesn't mean much if there's high leakage, but just to say it's not "a lot of voltage" there.


what tool did you get i never looked lol i just got a d15 for testing on my ryzen, ( actually i have had it, i have been waiting for the am4 bracket which i just got, shoulda tested it on the am3 though :/ ) it is actually the d15s ( i like the offset base wish they offered it with a second fan, which i was impressed with wish they made water gear would be awesome - may do a all noctua fan build for my saberkitty !

back to it, i may try to do a am3 run later this week we will see, maybe ill just wait till i order my moboblock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I will remove it. But still, there is no chance to get an instant 55C on the cores. It's ~20C, the socket is 35-40C and once i click "burn", I just see a 50C, next change 55C. It's just not normal. There's no way to be that much off.
> 
> It's not circular. It's rectangular and there's almost no TIM on the point where I applied it, almost 0 TIM at the center. I really don't know where it all goes. Again, I lapped the CPU.
> 
> Here's a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again right now with speedfan set to 100% 2 minutes before I start the test.


this is exactly why i dont ever recommend lapping the base.

most high end heatsinks ( including waterblocks ) are convex, for a reason when you put the chips on the socket they ( when using LGA ) usually make the chip concave, not saying all the time, but yea there is a reason the coolers do that,

that said no tim is not a bad thing, tim is a very poor conductor when compared to metal. the tim is there to fill in gaps, no tim= no gap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> ... now it took exactly 7 seconds to go beyond 60C cores. Lol.
> 
> If I don't fix it in about 24hrs ima return it to the shop and say it can't keep my 9590 (hehe, noctua says its good for 220W TDP AM3+) and get watercooling again. I don't see what's going on here. I know Mega would probably say my fans are a mess, but again, I'm saying, 5 seconds to get to 60C...


no, believe it or not, although i dont ever recommend 200s, idc what you do. i will tell you what i can to help. or to keep false info out


----------



## ocyt

i want to see pix of the base of the cooler where it makes contact with the cpu
i saw one at the store and it had weird circular lines rather than actually being smooth

also about finding most of the paste being pushed away from the middle, it's actually a good thing. you want the paste to fill the smallest gaps between the IHS and the heatsinkbase, rather than having a fat layer of paste between the two.


----------



## Mega Man

You could see mill marks in mine to. That's not bad, it was still smooth. Just marks, or in other words not polished. But it works fine


----------



## Melcar

Here is a thought. The CPU was lapped right? Lapping a CPU shaves off some height. Not much, but you do end up removing material from the IHS. Now, the securing screws on the NH-D15 bottom out after a certain distance and don't let you tighten it any further. Therefore, since the IHS is now shorter than normal, it's safe to assume that the cooler base no longer makes proper contact with the CPU. This can explain the weird TIM imprint.


----------



## mus1mus

Or the lapping method itself is questionable. All cooler brackets are actually designed to push the cooler into the IHS - provide pressure. The difference in the actual height you shave will not be enough to offset the distance pressure mechanism allows.

I haven't been following tho.


----------



## tashcz

Well, it worked on a couple of waterblocks no problem. I also questioned my lapping job, but thing is, both ND15's surface is flat and my CPU is also. But blocks screw with 4 screws while NHD15 uses 2 to secure the tower to the backplate. Maybe once I start screwing in the first one, it moves all TIM to the other place, and screwing another one makes it go other way and therefore none is left at the center for some reason.

There is deffinite contact since all TIM gets spread out from the place where I place it. It spreads but leaves almost 0 TIM at the center. It might be that my edges are still not lapped enough, though I went with a half-mirror finish with 2000 granulation water paper (sorry, dunno the english word for it).

I got my old 8320 that's not lapped sitting on my old DS3P, I might take it out just to see if there's a difference. Though lapping did improve my temps on the water, for about 3-4C on the cores.


----------



## Mega Man

Just fyi it's 2000 "grit"


----------



## tashcz

Thanks for the correction







We call it sandpaper "granulation" here so that wast the first word on my mind. I'll try the 8320 instead of my lapped 8370E and see if it's okay, I'll redo the lapping (this time not starting with 800 lol)


----------



## mus1mus

Don't worry about the TIM patch. Temps matter.

Also, when installing, don't tighten one side with the other still not screwed in. Start by simply allowing the screw to lock down on one side and do the other. Once both are in, balance the amount of rotation from one to the next so you get even pressure as you tighten.

I don't finish a lap in a mirror finish. All you need is an even surface. Another thing is, thin TIM in the center tells me the pressure is in there. Which is good. Better than having most of the TIM deposit in there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Here is a thought. The CPU was lapped right? Lapping a CPU shaves off some height. Not much, but you do end up removing material from the IHS. Now, the securing screws on the NH-D15 bottom out after a certain distance and don't let you tighten it any further. Therefore, since the IHS is now shorter than normal, it's safe to assume that the cooler base no longer makes proper contact with the CPU. This can explain the weird TIM imprint.


They are spring loaded
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks for the correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We call it sandpaper "granulation" here so that wast the first word on my mind. I'll try the 8320 instead of my lapped 8370E and see if it's okay, I'll redo the lapping (this time not starting with 800 lol)


My wife's from chica, I know both sides (when i go to China and don't know the words or she's here) and you don't know the right word
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry about the TIM patch. Temps matter.
> 
> Also, when installing, don't tighten one side with the other still not screwed in. Start by simply allowing the screw to lock down on one side and do the other. Once both are in, balance the amount of rotation from one to the next so you get even pressure as you tighten.
> 
> I don't finish a lap in a mirror finish. All you need is an even surface. Another thing is, thin TIM in the center tells me the pressure is in there. Which is good. Better than having most of the TIM deposit in there.


Agreed


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't worry about the TIM patch. Temps matter.
> 
> Also, when installing, don't tighten one side with the other still not screwed in. Start by simply allowing the screw to lock down on one side and do the other. Once both are in, balance the amount of rotation from one to the next so you get even pressure as you tighten.
> 
> I don't finish a lap in a mirror finish. All you need is an even surface. Another thing is, thin TIM in the center tells me the pressure is in there. Which is good. Better than having most of the TIM deposit in there.


Thanks man, you are reading my mind actually with those posts. I followed everything from the start when I got the cooler, and also that's what I first thought when I mounted it and dismantled it (I always put TIM twice on new plates, just to see how much it needs, depending on the shape it can be a bit different, and at higher overclocks I found out that it can mean a 2-5C at least difference). No TIM in center basicly means there's metal to metal contact which "should" be better, but I'm afraid if the CPU is still too high and pushes the CPU right when I seat it, and moves TIM to one direction ~more~ than to another.

Anyway guys, I've had 2 busy days and haven't had a chance to do much today. Tomorrow I'll start experimenting more, but since I bought the D15 with not yet getting the money from my Nepton/MLiquid I RMA'd, if I combine them both and invest in good cooling, I'll have more than 200EUR to spend on cooling. That's if both shops aggree to refund me money and not new products, which should happen. I'm telling them all I got a 9590 (so they don't bother me about overclocking) and that I get BSOD's and can't pass tests, which in theory is almost correct as my overclock is about the 9590 level.

Sorry about the space I took here regarding my cooling, but it's hard to find info on AM3+ cooling today and comparisons, and I find it different than Intel/Zen overclocks because of the temperatures. Now, thinking I've got 200EUR already spent on cooling, a guy importing stuff from Hungary (he's almost known as all bigger shops here in Serbia) has EK stuff.

http://digitalscout.kpizlog.rs/search.php?action=list&data%5Border%5D=posted+desc&data%5Bpage%5D=2&data%5Bper_page%5D=24&data%5Bprev_keywords%5D=corsair&data%5Bprice_from%5D=&data%5Bprice_to%5D=&data%5Bcurrency%5D=&data%5Bno_price%5D=&data%5Bkeywords%5D=ek&data%5Bcategory_id%5D=&data%5Bgroup_id%5D=&submit%5Bsearch%5D=Tra%C5%BEi

It's a bunch of PHP GET tags but... that's the link to EK stuff he's got. His prices are almost as EK websites prices in US$, but he doesn't charge shipping, while ordering from EK does (not to mention customs fee and VAT).

Any point of spending more money on those kits? Performance kit priced at 340EUR vs the "Slim" kit priced at 208EUR? I'm looking at 240mm versions, though 360's are fine too if I add the L brackets on the front of the Stryker which I removed (damn AIO's get bubbles in the pump if the rad is lower than it, so I gotta mount them on top that has only 240/280 space)


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok I understand people wanting Quite fans, but answer me this question?? A fan is supposed to make some noise right?? If you get in a car and you turn on the A/C the fans are going to make noise? Whats wrong with a little fan noise from a computer. Have we gotten to the point that we can't stand a little noise? Look I am a drummer played in Heavy Metal bands (Iron Maden, Black Sabbath, ) I hear loud things all the time.i spent a year in the field art in the Army. so noise is not a problem. I would rather my fans make a little noise to let me know there cooling than none at all. at least I know there cooling. Guys I am not trying to fight but I want to know why everyone is so consumed with quite fans??


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok I understand people wanting Quite fans, but answer me this question?? A fan is supposed to make some noise right?? If you get in a car and you turn on the A/C the fans are going to make noise? Whats wrong with a little fan noise from a computer. Have we gotten to the point that we can't stand a little noise? Look I am a drummer played in Heavy Metal bands (Iron Maden, Black Sabbath, ) I hear loud things all the time.i spent a year in the field art in the Army. so noise is not a problem. I would rather my fans make a little noise to let me know there cooling than none at all. at least I know there cooling. Guys I am not trying to fight but I want to know why everyone is so consumed with quite fans??


Different people everyone is different

Now i will say noise really never bother me before my fans when my fx was my main pc i had to have every fan turn up to keep everything decent temps. I blame my msi 390 for that tho.... But ever sense i got my ryzen build i can run my fans mostly on low to mem with out having to worry about temps And i will say i do like them quiet now lol...

But yea found the issue what was causing even my fx getting high temps it was my 390 because its blowing all the hot air everywhere.. My ryzen temps was little up there at first but a week ago i bought a 1080 founders ed for 400$ which i couldn't pass it up even tho i always stayed with ati cause i like them better. But yea my temps everywhere is much much lower because the air is now blowing right out of the case.

For now on it will always be a blower type gpu for me lol

I don't mind turning them up if i have to tho but i do use headphones.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok I understand people wanting Quite fans, but answer me this question?? A fan is supposed to make some noise right?? If you get in a car and you turn on the A/C the fans are going to make noise? Whats wrong with a little fan noise from a computer. Have we gotten to the point that we can't stand a little noise? Look I am a drummer played in Heavy Metal bands (Iron Maden, Black Sabbath, ) I hear loud things all the time.i spent a year in the field art in the Army. so noise is not a problem. I would rather my fans make a little noise to let me know there cooling than none at all. at least I know there cooling. Guys I am not trying to fight but I want to know why everyone is so consumed with quite fans??


... I don't know how to put this, but it's subjective as it gets. For instance, I was okay with my Nepton pump rattling for some time, but then I sometime went to bed and without the PC off, I'd just hear rattling. It was so annoying that I felt like I'd throw the night table at the PC.

Same goes for fans. It's not just "noise" we represent in dB, some can produce sounds like "vrooooooom, vrooooooom, vroooooooooom" while spinning, due to bad bearings or w/e. Fans are fine, but do you really wanna have 4x120mm @ 1500RPM and listen to it while browsing OCN without any need?

You're missing the point a bit. The fan is NOT supposed to make noise, it's supposed to make air go through. Noise is just something that comes along as a bad thing. Drums are made to make noise, fans are not. I'm not fighting either, but this is something where some of us spend 10+ hours/day. Fans in the background while listeting to music can be and are annoying. Also high RPMs while gaming, not pleasant. You wanna hear the game, not the fans. And some of us are not comfortable with headphones. I don't like anything on my head. Just wanna sit back in my chair and relax. Also, when you do stuff like programming, it can really take your mind off the project when you hear fan motors mostly.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok I understand people wanting Quite fans, but answer me this question?? A fan is supposed to make some noise right?? If you get in a car and you turn on the A/C the fans are going to make noise? Whats wrong with a little fan noise from a computer. Have we gotten to the point that we can't stand a little noise? Look I am a drummer played in Heavy Metal bands (Iron Maden, Black Sabbath, ) I hear loud things all the time.i spent a year in the field art in the Army. so noise is not a problem. I would rather my fans make a little noise to let me know there cooling than none at all. at least I know there cooling. Guys I am not trying to fight but I want to know why everyone is so consumed with quite fans??


some would call my fans loud... some would say mine are quiet... it's subjective like they said... my old system sounded like a single engine prop plane taking off, but for air cooling only it worked pretty good... I went water cooling and was able to drop the noise down to a dull hum even with twice the fans active now... I didn't do it for noise reduction, but rather for better cooling... just was an added bonus... contrary to popular belief you don't have to pay huge $$ to get quite fans... cougar fans have done me quite well in keeping air moving quietly. I've had some pc fans in the past that was louder than a lasko... sounded like little hairdryers when they got up to full speed


----------



## mus1mus

+1 for Cougars on radiators. Air cooling, not much.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> +1 for Cougars on radiators. Air cooling, not much.


how'd you guess where I put them lol







6 of them humming along.


----------



## mus1mus

I have 14.









Just the normal FDBs 1300rpm.

Can't get much headrom switching to 3K fans on them rads.


----------



## miklkit

Arctic Cooling F12s. I built a neat little workstation using FM2+ parts @ 4.2 ghz for my wife. It has 2 F12s in it. One on the Arctic Cooling A30 4 pipe single tower cooler and one case exhaust fan. It is silent. It is quieter than her Mac and laptop and is so quiet that it bothers her and she quit using it.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, I've gave up on my Noctua. There's something wrong with it, and frankly, I've been dealing with multiple AIO units, the Hyper103 and the D15, and I've seen what each can do.

My IBT run draws about ~400W from the wall. It's probably something Noctua can't keep up with. The decidion is made. I'll RMA all my cooling, D15 and MasterLiquid 240, get those 200+EUR and add another 200EUR on top to get some EK gear. I was looking at their kits and still can't decide what to get. I believe this should be a good investment and hope the parts will last at least 5-7 years.

I'm thinking of going 360+240 rads. Just can't decide what rads to use. I've looked at a bunch of very detailed reviews about the rads here:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/ek-pe-360-radiator-review/ etc. on other rads they use in EK kits.

I got a couple questions if you don't mind.

1. How loud is the D5 pump?
2. If I go with 360+240, even with the slim versions, should I be able to keep the system cool at "idle" or basic stuff that keeps the power draw from the wall at ~200w, without ramping the fans above 800RPM?
3. On this page:
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/ek-pe-360-radiator-review/4/
they show values of delta C/W, such as this:



As I'm planing on only using push for rads, there's a value of 380 at max fan RPM. What does that represent? Heat that the rad can dissipate with a 10C difference from ambient or something like water temperature flowing through the system? A little explanation would be nice.
4. Point of making a custom waterblock for my Aura VRM's?

As I said, I'm planning to spend anywhere between 200 and 400EUR on cooling. I'm just sick and tired without my PC stable last 3 months dealing with different issues. AIO's are noisy as hell (mostly due bad bearings) and I got no luck with air cooling.

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l360-r2-0 - this is something I was looking at mostly. I'm planning on adding another 240 rad to the loop.

And final question:

5. In the near future I don't plan on using the WC for my GPU. Is it smart to use front 360 mounted as intake, and top 240 as exhaust?


----------



## Gen Patton

I see from your side and I understand some people can't deal with the noise I go with that. see there is always another way to look at anything,


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, I've gave up on my Noctua. There's something wrong with it, and frankly, I've been dealing with multiple AIO units, the Hyper103 and the D15, and I've seen what each can do.
> 
> My IBT run draws about ~400W from the wall. It's probably something Noctua can't keep up with. The decidion is made. I'll RMA all my cooling, D15 and MasterLiquid 240, get those 200+EUR and add another 200EUR on top to get some EK gear. I was looking at their kits and still can't decide what to get. I believe this should be a good investment and hope the parts will last at least 5-7 years.
> 
> I'm thinking of going 360+240 rads. Just can't decide what rads to use. I've looked at a bunch of very detailed reviews about the rads here:
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/ek-pe-360-radiator-review/ etc. on other rads they use in EK kits.
> 
> I got a couple questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. How loud is the D5 pump?
> 2. If I go with 360+240, even with the slim versions, should I be able to keep the system cool at "idle" or basic stuff that keeps the power draw from the wall at ~200w, without ramping the fans above 800RPM?
> 3. On this page:
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/10/ek-pe-360-radiator-review/4/
> they show values of delta C/W, such as this:
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm planing on only using push for rads, there's a value of 380 at max fan RPM. What does that represent? Heat that the rad can dissipate with a 10C difference from ambient or something like water temperature flowing through the system? A little explanation would be nice.
> 4. Point of making a custom waterblock for my Aura VRM's?
> 
> As I said, I'm planning to spend anywhere between 200 and 400EUR on cooling. I'm just sick and tired without my PC stable last 3 months dealing with different issues. AIO's are noisy as hell (mostly due bad bearings) and I got no luck with air cooling.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l360-r2-0 - this is something I was looking at mostly. I'm planning on adding another 240 rad to the loop.
> 
> And final question:
> 
> 5. In the near future I don't plan on using the WC for my GPU. Is it smart to use front 360 mounted as intake, and top 240 as exhaust?


1. The D5 is fairly inaudible once it is cushioned inside the case. A single 1300RPM fan can outdo the D5 in noise. Vibration is another thing. But like I said, cushion helps.

2-3. What most reviews don't show is the actual difference in temps between rads and fans in terms of cooling cooling say *CPU*. I'll just leave this here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/103100_100#post_25830462

As for the Temp Delta, think of this:
More Load = More heat to be dumped to water or coolant.
Better Rads = Higher efficiency = More heat removed from the coolant.

They are using the 10C Delta to differentiate each rad. The better the radiator, the better it keeps the coolant temperature close to ambient (air intake). That wattage value they note is the representative of the amount of heat a load can dump into the coolant.
But in my opinion, reviewers should just opt to stick to the main topic of PC watercooling. All that Wattage / Temp Delta show may not directly reflect yur actual temps in the system or CPU. They are just guidelines for choosing the right size of the radiator to use given the intended Load.

See the link above *2-3.

4. There are still Universal VRM blocks from Koolance IIRC. You need a black and a cooling plate for custom lengths and sizes.
http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=29_148_66
http://koolance.com/mvr-heat-transfer-plate-84mm

5. I find Pull better in most aspects. Keeps the fans clean, easy to remove, and more efficient in cooling. As for orientation, All intake is fine. Just use a slightly faster tune fan for exhaust (back of the case).


----------



## dazed

Well I overhauled my cooling setup and it's been wonderful. 15c @ idle (stock clock). Put as many Notcua 120mm's as my case would fit, plus modified a couple more to fit on top of that. And did a D15 cooler with two fans.

Also changed motherboards from a Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 to an Asus 970 Aura. This time around, I'm overclocking by bus speed instead of messing with the multiplier. I was only able to do 4.5ghz on the last board.

I'm currently at 4.6ghz @ 1.47 volts. It's only been an hour in Prime 95 but it seems stable. My question is, what is the difference between these two temps? Is the 80c acceptable?



By the way, all of my fans besides the CPU fans are hooked up to fan controllers so they don't show up in Speedfan.


----------



## tashcz

I've tinkered around my NH-D15, as some of you noticed I had a problem with it, couldn't get stable with the same settings I used on Nepton 240M or MasterLiquid 240.

So... I dissasambled all of my fans on the Stryker, put on stock fans (damn right, stock fans) and put a RICE size of thermal paste. That's right, rice size, not a pea size. Since I've lapped my CPU and the NH-D15's plate is almost straight, seems like there's no need for more than that. Anything more than that caused high temps for me. It was TIM after all.

I am being stable as long as ambient temperature is under 26C. Prime95 stable even at 30ish, but don't wanna harass the CPU. At 4.7GHz @ 1.464V under load, I get ~55C cores and ~67C socket temps. That's about what I was getting with the CLCs - they were just a bit more stable at higher ambient. But I won't be using as much CPU power as IBT/Prime do, so I guess this is fine.

So... I think my custom loop will wait for some time till I get money to build a whole new system. I don't feel the need to go all water right now. Once I get money for a complete 6-core DDR4 system I'll do a full loop, and it will be on another case, since Stryker requires too much modding for modern age cooling (some would say it's just L brackets, but it's a bit more than that).

What I need to do now is get some Arctic Cooling F12's and F14's to slap up front, top and back to change the stock fans. I won't use pressure oriented Silencios that are 2400RPM since this is primarily made for low sound operation right now. Let's enjoy silence till the D5 pump fills the room









dazed,

as we're in a kind of same situation I will explain a bit. The first CPU temp that's about 80C is the motherboard sensor temperature, the one behind the CPU socket there's a thermal sensor. The other one is from the CPU's inside sensor. First one is called socket temperature, other one is called core temperature.

Socket temperature is a debatable a lot. Many have said to keep it under 70C but, on the other hand, many have had 80C+ for years without problems. But still I like to keep it under 70C. Reason why it's so high is because the heat on the motherboards PCB, like the VRM part + northbridge affect it.

Core temperature is... also debatable. But most of us (please, there is a rock solid value of 61 somewhere) like to keep it under 60. Again... many have gone more than 60, many have had no problems with it.

You can lower your socket temperature by adding a fan behind the motherboard blowing onto the socket and the VRM solder pins. I use a 70mm 4k RPM fan and it does the job enough. It's a thin fan so I can close the case and it still does the job lowering temps by about 5C. In your case it might be even more.
As core temps go, all you can do is increase cooling capacity of your NH-D15 with better case airflow or higher fan speeds.


----------



## superstition222

Does the D15 interfere with airflow on the VRM sink because of its size and/or orientation? Too much heat buildup in the VRMs can cause heat to travel back to the CPU. It can also cause less stability.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazed*
> 
> Well I overhauled my cooling setup and it's been wonderful. 15c @ idle (stock clock). Put as many Notcua 120mm's as my case would fit, plus modified a couple more to fit on top of that. And did a D15 cooler with two fans.
> 
> Also changed motherboards from a Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 to an Asus 970 Aura. This time around, I'm overclocking by bus speed instead of messing with the multiplier. I was only able to do 4.5ghz on the last board.
> 
> I'm currently at 4.6ghz @ 1.47 volts. It's only been an hour in Prime 95 but it seems stable. My question is, what is the difference between these two temps? Is the 80c acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, all of my fans besides the CPU fans are hooked up to fan controllers so they don't show up in Speedfan.


1 - idle temps mean nothing - and are inaccurate
2 do you keep your room at 15c ( 59f ) ?
3 amds dont use a real temp sensor, but an algorithm that is more and more accurate the more loaded the cpu is. ( hence #1 ) basic rule of thumb if core is under 40c use socket if over 40c use core - i prefer keeping a better delta between core and socket but i have seen worse, better is 10c- best imo is less then 1c ( loaded ) mine are usually cooler then core - but i have some amazing cases and airflow potential
4 dont use hwmonitor, its junk, use hwinfo !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Does the D15 interfere with airflow on the VRM sink because of its size and/or orientation? Too much heat buildup in the VRMs can cause heat to travel back to the CPU. It can also cause less stability.


usually ( depending on fan setup ) the middle fan is low enough it assists in it. actually


----------



## miklkit

It was too much TIM causing the temperature problems with the D15? I have noticed temperature differences when too much TIM is used, but nothing like that. Good find!









Yes moving the center fan down does make a difference. This isn't a D15 but, ya.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> It was too much TIM causing the temperature problems with the D15? I have noticed temperature differences when too much TIM is used, but nothing like that. Good find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes moving the center fan down does make a difference. This isn't a D15 but, ya.


Yeah... guess both surfaces were too flat, so adding TIM just made them transfer heat through it just acted as a "resistor". Wanted to try with even less TIM but was like "it works now, leave it as is"









Must say NT-H1 is less forgiving than MX-4. With MX-4 I didn't have those problems, I think it's more fluid so it spreads easier.

As for others questions, it doesn't interfere with VRM's at all on Aura. Can't post an image now since I'm not home, but the whole VRM heatsink is visible. It only interferes with RAM so the 1st intake fan on D15 should be positioned as low as RAM allows you. I have the fan about 10-15mm above the heatsink top so it's good. Those with high profile RAM might have problems.

Now I'm on a mission of getting those Arctics. I found only 2 F14s and a bunch of F12s, F14s aren't in my city so shop is sending them to me, while F12's are everywhere.

On top, I'm thinking of mounting only one fan, closest to the exhaust fan on the back. I'm worried that the other one would just push the cold air out.

My question now is, since my case can fit 120/140 fans on top, should I get a 140mm as an exhaust on top or a 120mm one? There are no restrctions on the top, it's just a hole there.


----------



## Mega Man

have yet to try mine on my am3+

10 runs 12gb usage ibt avx stable, currently 5 hours into prime again 12gb usage ( i have 16 but other things i am using take ram, so i am using 90% )

and its still running, 1800x 4ghz @! 3200 ram ( not yet tuned ) will stop around 6-24 hour clear, and test with encoding ! max temp seems to be 70.1c with ~ 21.1-22.2c ambient


----------



## tashcz

Either way as overclocking goes, from now on my reccomendations will be Hyper 212 or equivalent or custom water loop. Everything in between... 100EUR+ of expenses for a gain of what, 200MHz?

I think I've mastered this lesson, seen what smaller 92mm heatsink/coolers do, seen what the NH-D15 does and seen what AIO CLC's do.

As AM3+ goes... my experience:

CM Hyper 103: 4.2GHz, minimal noise and troubleshooting
CM Hyper 212: 4.3-4.4GHz, minimal noise and troubleshooting
NH D15: 4.6 - 4.7GHz, a bit above average noise + some airflow issues + backplate fan
CM AIO's: 4.7GHz, high noise for stress testing and gaming, backplate fan, little troubleshooting

So right now I'd go either with a 212 and a lower overclock for less noise and money or custom loop for much more overclocking but at a cost of some noise + a lot of things to set up and a lot more money.

Don't go cheap with AIO CLCs. Experienced people have said it many times, I'm the one that didn't do research before I bought it. Yes, it served me well over the years, but the overclock itself can be troublesome and 4.4GHz+ requires a lot more than a good cooler.


----------



## tashcz

Mega... guide me on the fans please. I'm about to go get Arctics tomorrow, but don't know how many and which. I think you too own a Stryker, I have removed my L brackets (mod) for the front mounting of the rad and added the cages back. So it's 2x120mm in the front again.

I'd go with 2 120mm F12's in the front, 1 140mm on the back as exhaust, but what should I do with the top? There's no airflow restriction there. Should I slap 2 140's or 2 120's?

Links:

https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/f12-pwm-pst.html

https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/arctic-f14-pwm-pst.html


----------



## Mega Man

what do you want, silence or performance? no pq chart i would go off of the above question and make your choice off of the sound attributes, but that is very much a personal decisions


----------



## tashcz

Arctic doesn't give much info but from reviews and tests the F12's perform pretty well, even on restricted spaces such as rads and stuff. Not sure about F14's though. I'm after both, can't say there would be a lot of difference in noise levels between 2 almost same fans with a bit different sizes. What would I gain going 140, what would I lose? It's basicly just the top I'm concerned about.


----------



## Mega Man

Too situational for new to help, sorry.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Arctic doesn't give much info but from reviews and tests the F12's perform pretty well, even on restricted spaces such as rads and stuff. Not sure about F14's though. I'm after both, can't say there would be a lot of difference in noise levels between 2 almost same fans with a bit different sizes. What would I gain going 140, what would I lose? It's basicly just the top I'm concerned about.


Going from 120 to 140 usually results in better airflow and worse static pressure. Assuming same RPM and blade design.

Not always true tho. As manufacturers can tweak the blade design for less gaps when resizing to 140mm.


----------



## Gen Patton

Tashcz you have a rosewell stryker case? let me know how it goes. I just bought one in june. haven't put my system together yet because I want to change the fans out but I am going with the Cosair ml blues for the front 140mm and on my cosairh100 I am going red 120mm and a white for exhaust 120mm.


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok Tashcz, do you have the rosewell stryker case if so you can put two 140mm fans up frount and mount two 140 at the top with a rad, but the rear has to be 120. per case instructions.


----------



## tashcz

It's not rosewell, it's coolermaster storm stryker.

I'll get 2 120's and 1 140 and see how they work, then decide which to get for the top.


----------



## Caradine

my 8300 is stable 4.4ghz 1.38 volts, will do prime95 small ffts all day, same with OCCT, but it's only stable at full load. at moderate load it ****s itself and i need to add another 0.025 volts to not crash in games, does anyone else have this problem?

i think it's just my motherboard with its... something that imitates LLC, because idle/moderate load voltage in CPU-Z (yes i know the actual voltage at the chip or capacitors most likely differs) is reported lower than at 100% load.


----------



## miklkit

I have a different case but did spend some time running 2 fans on top. I tried them as intake, exhaust, and 1 intake and 1 exhaust. One of the reasons i moved the front fan on the cpu cooler to the rear, besides ram/case clearance, was to feed more intake air to the cpu cooler. That works well.

For the top rear slot I got my best temperatures with no fan at all there. An intake there pushed back against the cpu cooler fans killing air flow and an exhaust there just recycled that hot air back into the top front fan making the intake air warmer than ambient.

I know nothing about the F14 fans but I do know that the F12s are quiet and are pretty good at pulling air in past radiators and filters. They are capable of pinning paper towels to the front of the case.


----------



## Melcar

The best use of top panel fans is to have none at all, unless you really need fans up there (radiator up top for example).
Either:
- Have the area open and unblocked (still with a filter) to allow air to passively filter through. This will give you the best temps if you have a tower air cooler and a moderate OC.
- Or just cover the entire area. This will cut noise significantly and it may not affect temps that much depending on your setup

If you want/need fans up there, for air cooling there are just two ways to go:
- Rear top exhaust. You will need to cover up the front top positions so the exhausted air does not circle back in.
- Front top intake. Just make sure the fan is mostly (or entirely) in front of your heatsink and front cooler fan. If the fan sits right above it, it will only create turbulence and may even affect your temps. Also, you better cover up the rear top position too. Additionally, you need to make sure the fan is not too far in front of the case (if it is, make sure you have a nearby front fan).


----------



## tashcz

Thank you very much guys, appreciate it! I got a damn fan OCD and I tend to close all holes with them. That cuts costs too, and I'll try and see what differences I make by putting some fans I own to those places, but so far I'll keep it just filtered.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thank you very much guys, appreciate it! I got a damn fan OCD and I tend to close all holes with them. That cuts costs too, and I'll try and see what differences I make by putting some fans I own to those places, but so far I'll keep it just filtered.


You should use the least amount of fans as possible, while still trying to keep good airflow.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> You should use the least amount of fans as possible, while still trying to keep good airflow.


"As possible"

Not very specific.

That's the opposite of the typical reasoning for using large external radiators. That design concept is to use lots of very slow fans coupled with wide fin spacing (or, in some cases, a few very large fans). The idea is to marry the best features of passive (quietness via large surface area - trading cooling-per-mm2 performance for cooling-to-decibel performance) and active cooling (cooling-per-mm2 performance increases with increased airflow while cooling-per-decibel drops).

With the G5 tower, Apple used more fans than necessary for typical loads, turning them on and off when needed. This was a more aggressive variant of PWM fan control - where extra fans are used, not just fan speeds.

With Fury X, AMD managed to get load noise down, quite a bit when compared to conventional GPUs. This was, though, at the cost of higher idle noise.

Lots of variables...


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> "As possible"
> 
> Not very specific.
> 
> That's the opposite of the typical reasoning for using large external radiators. That design concept is to use lots of very slow fans coupled with wide fin spacing (or, in some cases, a few very large fans). The idea is to marry the best features of passive (quietness via large surface area - trading cooling-per-mm2 performance for cooling-to-decibel performance) and active cooling (cooling-per-mm2 performance increases with increased airflow while cooling-per-decibel drops).
> 
> With the G5 tower, Apple used more fans than necessary for typical loads, turning them on and off when needed. This was a more aggressive variant of PWM fan control - where extra fans are used, not just fan speeds.
> 
> With Fury X, AMD managed to get load noise down, quite a bit when compared to conventional GPUs. This was, though, at the cost of higher idle noise.
> 
> Lots of variables...


As few as you can while still maintaining good airflow and temps (and noise levels). Not hard to understand. Sure, you can put lots of fans all over the place, but not all of them will be cooling your components directly, and while they will de adding to the overall cooling, they won't be as effective and just generate extra noise.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caradine*
> 
> my 8300 is stable 4.4ghz 1.38 volts, will do prime95 small ffts all day, same with OCCT, but it's only stable at full load. at moderate load it ****s itself and i need to add another 0.025 volts to not crash in games, does anyone else have this problem?
> 
> i think it's just my motherboard with its... something that imitates LLC, because idle/moderate load voltage in CPU-Z (yes i know the actual voltage at the chip or capacitors most likely differs) is reported lower than at 100% load.


It could well be that... if LLC is set too high it will give enough volts to be stable at high loads but not enough at low loads... but I've had it happen for another reason... I was trying to push 5.217 ghz... would pass IBT just fine and a few other stress tests... but if I left it idle for a few mins or just browsed the web it would crash... still don't know what caused that because I had the volts and llc setup where there wasn't much fluctuation at all...


----------



## Mega Man

power savings, yes sometimes you have to add volts to make up for lower pstates, sounds like you alreayd know what needs to be done. add more volts

in other news, now that intels moto is moar coars it is ok. and now that intels tdp is a ton higher, to beat the ryzen, well that is ok, because it isnt amds...... this is what the "non fanbois" are saying

oh btw the 2500k matured and aged better then the fxs....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> power savings, yes sometimes you have to add volts to make up for lower pstates, sounds like you alreayd know what needs to be done. add more volts
> 
> in other news, now that intels moto is moar coars it is ok. and now that intels tdp is a ton higher, to beat the ryzen, well that is ok, because it isnt amds...... this is what the "non fanbois" are saying
> 
> oh btw the 2500k matured and aged better then the fxs....


I find the whole thing........ hilarious


----------



## ocyt

"oh btw the 2500k matured and aged better then the fxs...."
this must be sarcasm...


----------



## Mega Man

No, they said that in the ryzen thread a few times now


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, they said that in the ryzen thread a few times now


Idiots and trolls.


----------



## ocyt

LOL


----------



## cssorkinman

2500k was obsolete the day it released - I couldn't get rid of mine fast enough.


----------



## Mega Man

Now they act like ht is a big difference, 15-20%....


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> As few as you can while still maintaining good airflow and temps (and noise levels). Not hard to understand.


It's hard to understand if someone is trying to apply such a vague statement. It's like saying "Have as much money as you need" - without the person having any idea how much money is required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Sure, you can put lots of fans all over the place, but not all of them will be cooling your components directly, and while they will de adding to the overall cooling, they won't be as effective and just generate extra noise.


Alternatively, if one doesn't have enough fans then one has hot spots. Spot cooling is sometimes required, like having a fan very close to the VRM sink. There are a lot of variables involved.

What computers would have, ideally, is 3D temperature mapping, with sensors being able to show all the components in the machine that need to be monitored for optimal airflow construction. In this context, one could see the interior of one's computer as well as temperatures surrounding it. Then, in real time, adjustments made to the airflow/pattern could be compared. We're so far from that though. The CFZ doesn't even have a VRM temp sensor.


----------



## tashcz

Regarding CPU's getting old and stuff... everyone uses their PC for different stuff. Someone that does rendering, an FX oc'd or non oc'd would beat the hell out of an oc'd 2500k. For someone that plays games, since till the last 2-3 years most games prefered more powerful cores than their number, yeah, ofcourse intel matured better. But both 2500k and FX's aren't obsolete or unusuable, nor they will be in "near" future - hard to tell since we have no idea where the market is going. Let's face it, for a normal PC user, an old i5 or an 8 core vishera would be even more than enough. Thing is, most of us owning visheras oc'd the hell out of them and got so used to having 8 cores that a switch to a consumer-grade 4 core i7 wouldn't be a "great" upgrade except if you're looking for gaming, which an equal i5 would do almost the same. And to me, HT is a joke, really. Raw cores is what I go after.

As for cooling... I've experienced the "too much fans" thing on my old Raidmax case (just a cheapo where I'd could slap my components in and had enough space, have a side panel fan for my power hungry R9 270X), I used mostly CM Sickleflows since they were 2k RPM with good airflow at a price under 8EUR. I've spent days doing tests what each fan change would do, set up almost all combinations for airflow that I could imagine. Yeah, temp stats showed that logical stuff isn't always logical.

The mess I made is that I bought one single fan of each type to see how it performs mostly. Left me with a dozen of different characteristic fans which you don't want in your case unless you have a good fan controller and nerves. Now I'm after same fans all around, or at least 2 types of fans controlled independently. It's not easy to make a 1kRPM and a 2.5kRPM fan work together well, both noise and performance wise.

Got my Arctic F12's today. I got pleasantly surprised. On the website they note they are ~50ish CFM while the case says 1350RPM - 74CFM. Now I'll see how they compare to CM OEM fans included in the Stryker, they're ~1200RPM fans that I can't find any info of. I think they're about 40-50 CFM. If those Arctics prove themselfs they're good I'll get more of them, to keep spare ones and keep them for WC loop I plan to do in the future.

I'll have to wait a few days for my F14's though. I asked them to transfer them from the shop in my city from the shop in another city (~80km away) and they said they gotta check how things go with low value stuff like fans regarding the shipping. If they decide they won't ship them to the shop, I'll order them and pay for shipping - which I hate because in my radius of 2KM, I've got about 20-25 different PC shops. It's a lot easier for me to go and buy whatever I need and take it home than wait a day or two till it comes to my address.


----------



## tashcz

All I can say about the F12's: wow. They go up to 1450RPM for some reason, you can hear them at that point. Under 1200RPM... dead silent. And they really do move air well through filters. I must say it has been a long time since a fan impressed me. Even Noctuas didn't impress this much. Can't wait for the 140mm ones. I'm doing some temp testing now but gotta stabilize the ambient (5:30AM) and sun is comming out, it's gonna be 35C today. And my PC dislikes ambient of over 25C.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, they said that in the ryzen thread a few times now
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots and trolls.
Click to expand...

Haha!

I'm late to the partayyyy!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, they said that in the ryzen thread a few times now
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots and trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!
> 
> I'm late to the partayyyy!
Click to expand...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, they said that in the ryzen thread a few times now
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots and trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!
> 
> I'm late to the partayyyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thinking about doing an 1800X + GTX780 FS Extreme for TC. Think that might turn heads or at least leave people scratching them.









Easy 4.7 on DICE.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, they said that in the ryzen thread a few times now
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots and trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!
> 
> I'm late to the partayyyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking about doing an 1800X + GTX780 FS Extreme for TC. Think that might turn heads or at least leave people scratching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 4.7 on DICE.
Click to expand...

That would be pretty sweet .









I have a good 6970 that I should push with my 3770k and drop a sub in the 3 d mark vantage. I think I have a better extreme score with my 8370/780ti than we currently have , might give it a go as well.


----------



## Mega Man

now come on, " who cares " the 6950x is higher perf.....

i mean seriously? the competition for that chip isnt even out for that.... it just made me laugh


----------



## tashcz

I'll continue my monologue









Changing one stock CM front intake fan to an Arctic F12 made my PC 10 runs IBT stable at an ambient of 27C. I couldn't get 10 runs from 26C or sometimes 25C. I'll now add the lower one to blow to the GPU.

Anyway.. It seems like I've got the rev2 of the F12's, that are higher in CFM compared to rev1. But the rev2 of F14's didn't increase airflow. It's still about 77CFM, while the F12's are 74CFM. Now I'm thinking, should I go with a 120mm instead of 140mm as the exhaust?!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, they said that in the ryzen thread a few times now
> 
> 
> 
> Idiots and trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!
> 
> I'm late to the partayyyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thinking about doing an 1800X + GTX780 FS Extreme for TC. Think that might turn heads or at least leave people scratching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 4.7 on DICE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be pretty sweet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good 6970 that I should push with my 3770k and drop a sub in the 3 d mark vantage. I think I have a better extreme score with my 8370/780ti than we currently have , might give it a go as well.
Click to expand...

Vantage will love the Frequency and IPC.
FS tho is a close fight for Ryzen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> now come on, " who cares " the 6950x is higher perf.....
> 
> i mean seriously? the competition for that chip isnt even out for that.... it just made me laugh


TR is on the books. Not sure how soon I can get after release but will surely get one.


----------



## Mega Man

Same


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'll continue my monologue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changing one stock CM front intake fan to an Arctic F12 made my PC 10 runs IBT stable at an ambient of 27C. I couldn't get 10 runs from 26C or sometimes 25C. I'll now add the lower one to blow to the GPU.
> 
> Anyway.. It seems like I've got the rev2 of the F12's, that are higher in CFM compared to rev1. But the rev2 of F14's didn't increase airflow. It's still about 77CFM, while the F12's are 74CFM. Now I'm thinking, should I go with a 120mm instead of 140mm as the exhaust?!


The key with fans in cases IMO is near balance for intake and exhaust and watch for dead zones. When I ran GTX 580 in SLI I needed to add a fan directly beside them to pull their heat out or my top card would eventually overheat. They were such a PITA with triple slot coolers.


----------



## miklkit

I'm glad you like the F12s and it seems that you did get the good ones. At one time it was hard to get the 74cfm ones. Open up the back of the case by removing pci slot covers and the I/O panel so the excess air can get out easier.

I found that when gaming the hot exhaust from the GPU was getting into the CPU intake air stream and making it run hot. Playing around with fans was a surprise as placing a powerful fan where it should blow the hot air out the back instead made it go up. I ended up placing the GPU in the bottom PCI slot. A thermometer inside the case can show air flow well.

In Passmark the single thread performance of my FX is about in the 2500k range. Whatever. All I know is I have no trouble with the games I play.

It seems some people think quantity of posts equals quality of posts. In political forums the professionals get paid 35 cents a post. I sometimes wonder what the going rate is on this forum.


----------



## warpuck

@miklkit I put a Arctic F9 (92mm) P/N AFACO-09000-GBA01 in The empty slots below the GPU. Used a piece of scrap plastic to anchor it. Run it full speed off molex connector. It is quiet. The 43/CFM / 73.1 M^3/h makes a big difference GPU temps. Noise level 0.4 Sone. My best guess is pulls cooler air into the bottom of the case. More than effective than exhausting hot air?

https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/case-fan.html


----------



## miklkit

Hmm. I have only used the AC F12 but it sounds like the F9 is a decent fan also.

It sounds like your gpu was starved for cool air and the F9 delivers that. Intake or exhaust? What gets in must get out. Remove all pci slot covers and the I/O panel. I have 4 case intake fans and zero case exhaust fans.


----------



## tashcz

Yeah. I messaged Arctic since I couldn't find my fan anywhere on their website. On the import label it says "made in 2017" and "imported in 2017", while arctic reported back to me "I've got a fan from an older batch"







Good thing is, in Serbia there's currently only F12's with 74CFM. I'ma buy a couple more of them, keep spare ones, and later use them on radiators. They are dead silent till 90%. They do move less air then my JetFlo did, but Jetflo's 30% noise is above 100% of F12's. I think they will be great fans for 25-38mm rads.

It's just that bugs me F14 and F12 have the same CFM rating. If they don't get me the F14 till the end of next work week, I'm going with F12's all around.

And daisy chainingg PST technology, what they call it, is awesome. Just plug in another fan to the existing one and voila.


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. Another happy customer.









Just remember that the F12 is much better in pull mode than it is in push mode. When pushing air through a radiator it is noisy and doesn't move much air. But many fans are like that which is another reason not to have any case exhaust fans.


----------



## tashcz

Just tried it as an exhaust... holy cow. Totally different story, too noisy. Mostly motor noise. When pulling air through filters its fine, though they have a weird PWM curve... 35% and still at 1k RPM. Might just be me doing something wrong, will see. Ambient is still crazy so I'm reverting to 4.6GHz. Not much of a difference but about 7C improvement in temps. Guess with a D15 and those Arctics I shouldn't expect much more. I randomly pass 10 or 20 tests on IBT. Same setup, same ambient but sometimes it's just 2-3 runs, sometimes it's 20. Anyway with an ambient of 27C I get away with 50C on the cores but not too proud on the socket, it's about 65C. But played GTAV for about 3 hours @ 4.75GHz without a problem. Still, don't wanna push air cooling above that.

As far as radiator use goes... that will wait a month or two till I decide how much to spend and on what. Those EK kits are so tempting. It's just... I don't know. I'd go with a 2x240 or 240+360 slim rads but I've listened to those DDC's and D5's, don't know if they are noisier than CLC pumps. I'm also thinking about selling the whole AM3+ setup I've got, including spare mobos and CPUs, along with about 10 fans (Silencios, JetFlos, there are some good ones) and switch to something else, ryzen perhaps. I think it's better I gather money and then decide. But I'd swap my CM Storm Stryker for a Mastercase Maker. Got no need for a tower case since I run single GPU, it can just mess up my cooling more. And in the MCase I could also fit 240+360 easily. The excess rad space would be just so I could run fans under 800RPM under light load. Just... waiting to see whether I'm gonna spend 300ish or... who knows how much.


----------



## cssorkinman

For the adventurous types the FX - 9590 is on sale at the egg for $114 after code.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I love my Ryzen setups. That said, I still like my little Athlon 5350 NAS box and FX processors still are fun.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I love my Ryzen setups. That said, I still like my little Athlon 5350 NAS box and FX processors still are fun.


I have a 5350 running Zorin at the moment , it's on a mini itx ASUS board - inwin 901 - what a sweet little rig it is. Was going to be a carputer build but I traded the pickup I was going to install it in. I don't have the guts to start butchering my new one so there it sits.


----------



## tashcz

5350 pwnz everything in the NAS/Home server category. Idle wattage from the wall ~20W, under stress test doesn't go above 35-40W (I use cmd line linux on it so GPU doesn't consume anything). And still faster compared to some celerons/atoms integrated onto mobos. Good thing I can still get them for about 40$. They make a great system, could also be a good office CPU or a light user PC. The GPU is powerful enough for some 720p gaming on newer games, older run no problem. Still, it's main thing is low usage, which makes it a great system to run 24/7.

And as far as my 8370E overclock goes... I've said I've settled with 4.6GHz at those high temperatures (40C for those few days in Serbia, AC running 24/7), I've tinkered a bit with fan setups along with other stuff. And I've found out what my main enemy is. Filters. Damn filters and meshes on the front of Storm Stryker. Tried removing them and I get 5-7C lower core temps.

I've concluded one thing. You deffinetly can't have everything. It's dust vs airflow, noise vs temperatures, power vs rad/hs space, and all in all, with basicly a same setup you can get either 4.4GHz or 4.8GHz. It all depends on whether you're gonna leave your case open to dust and ignore the noise from the fans, have a beefy heatsink/rad, but you can't have them all. So either find a ballance or go low or high. So many damn factors. I couldn't believe how much air is lost in those filters until I tried blowing through one. Full lungs to it and barely some air got through.

I must say miklkit and his posts regarding priorities in cooling are 99% correct. One thing I'd add to the post he linked is filters on the case. Everything else is basicly the same. At 4.6GHz I get under 48C with a 28C!!!! ambient. That's only a 20C delta without filters!


----------



## KarathKasun

The Athlon 5350 rig I have is serving as a loaner gaming system ATM. Its not really great for the role, but its better than the cheap laptop or tablet its user would be stuck with otherwise. Granted, it does have a GTX 750Ti in it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The Athlon 5350 rig I have is serving as a loaner gaming system ATM. Its not really great for the role, but its better than the cheap laptop or tablet its user would be stuck with otherwise. Granted, it does have a GTX 750Ti in it.


I've done the same , lent it to friends to use for email / browsing , I just nuke the Zorin install when they are done with it.

Curious if anyone has tried running android on it?


----------



## tashcz

I've ran Android x86 VM on it, via VMware, VSphere and HyperV. It ran okay, but x86 android is a bit buggy. It would do for a (real one) HTPC, something like an Android box, but I think if that's what you want you can get away a lot cheaper getting ones from ebay. Not much else to do with Android than linux won't do


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I've ran Android x86 VM on it, via VMware, VSphere and HyperV. It ran okay, but x86 android is a bit buggy. It would do for a (real one) HTPC, something like an Android box, but I think if that's what you want you can get away a lot cheaper getting ones from ebay. Not much else to do with Android than linux won't do


This. X86 Android is a mess and Linux worked much better overall.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I've ran Android x86 VM on it, via VMware, VSphere and HyperV. It ran okay, but x86 android is a bit buggy. It would do for a (real one) HTPC, something like an Android box, but I think if that's what you want you can get away a lot cheaper getting ones from ebay. Not much else to do with Android than linux won't do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. X86 Android is a mess and Linux worked much better overall.
Click to expand...

I tried it for a short while on an FX rig but it was about as you describe ... a mess .

Zorin has been pretty darn good honestly.


----------



## tashcz

Linux runs like crazy on those little CPU's. I've never had an issue with it. It's a really underestimated platform and a CPU in general. First off, there was a board (I think it was asrock) that had a DC connector so you could run it off a lap top power supply. Cuts costs and space in general. After that, Arctic Cooling has 2 AM1 heatsinks. One big passive one and one smaller, low form, slow-speed fan driven.

So... A PC with a noiseless PSU, without any fans... And still delivers great power. I think that's what AM1's also damn good at.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Linux runs like crazy on those little CPU's. I've never had an issue with it. It's a really underestimated platform and a CPU in general. First off, there was a board (I think it was asrock) that had a DC connector so you could run it off a lap top power supply. Cuts costs and space in general. After that, Arctic Cooling has 2 AM1 heatsinks. One big passive one and one smaller, low form, slow-speed fan driven.
> 
> So... A PC with a noiseless PSU, without any fans... And still delivers great power. I think that's what AM1's also damn good at.


I agonized over that board, but the ASUS i went with was the better overclocking of the 2 and I had an inverter in my pickup anyhow.

Not much worse off than the factory built small form factory desktops they sell now days that are basically a screenless laptop


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm also thinking about selling the whole AM3+ setup I've got, including spare mobos and CPUs, along with about 10 fans (Silencios, JetFlos, there are some good ones) and switch to something else, ryzen perhaps.


Ryzen 1700.

I'm holding off for a board maker to decide AMD buyers deserve basic feature parity with Intel, though. There have been hybrid air/water VRM sinks on Intel boards since 2013. ASUS even released two in that year alone.

But, board makers treat AMD like the red-headed stepchild of computing, giving us inadequate VRM air sinks or expecting us to pay $300 for a board that's missing basic features for overclocking just to get a less awful VRM sink, which still needs some jury-rigged fan nonsense on it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm also thinking about selling the whole AM3+ setup I've got, including spare mobos and CPUs, along with about 10 fans (Silencios, JetFlos, there are some good ones) and switch to something else, ryzen perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 1700.
> 
> I'm holding off for a board maker to decide AMD buyers deserve basic feature parity with Intel, though. There have been hybrid air/water VRM sinks on Intel boards since 2013. ASUS even released two in that year alone.
> 
> But, board makers treat AMD like the red-headed stepchild of computing, giving us inadequate VRM air sinks or expecting us to pay $300 for a board that's missing basic features for overclocking just to get a less awful VRM sink, which still needs some jury-rigged fan nonsense on it.[
Click to expand...

What makes you think it's necessary to jury rig fans on the Titanium? I have fans on mine because I have the cooling to push harder ( read as above 1.45 volts/4125 mhz ) than most and it's just silly not to make good use of the exceptionally good heatsink.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What makes you think it's necessary to jury rig fans on the Titanium? I have fans on mine because I have the cooling to push harder ( read as above 1.45 volts/4125 mhz ) than most and it's just silly not to make good use of the exceptionally good heatsink.


Get back to me when you don't have fans on it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What makes you think it's necessary to jury rig fans on the Titanium? I have fans on mine because I have the cooling to push harder ( read as above 1.45 volts/4125 mhz ) than most and it's just silly not to make good use of the exceptionally good heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you don't have fans on it.
Click to expand...

Apparently, you need one. Unless you have a full cover block.

Take that idea elsewhere or stop overclocking without active cooling.

Even the top of the line X99 that is limited by internal VRegs and little on the motherboard VRMs benefit from active cooling.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What makes you think it's necessary to jury rig fans on the Titanium? I have fans on mine because I have the cooling to push harder ( read as above 1.45 volts/4125 mhz ) than most and it's just silly not to make good use of the exceptionally good heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to me when you don't have fans on it.
Click to expand...

I had it in a case with an h -100 when I first got it 4 ghz at 1.4 volts = @ 50 C on the VRM's no fans on them p 95 blend.

You also have to remember that there would be 0 airflow on the heatsinks running a P 5 case ( or lack of case) with a waterblock.

As it is configured currently, the hottest spot I have found with my raytek is 48C on the back side of the motherboard.
VRM' temps are reported at around 46, heatsink surface is basically room temp. If you know of one with cooler running vrms at the clocks I'm at , I'd like to see it.


----------



## mus1mus

And yep, no VRM fans? Sure.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And yep, no VRM fans? Sure.


lol u win


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Apparently, you need one. Unless you have a full cover block.
> 
> Take that idea elsewhere or stop overclocking without active cooling.
> 
> Even the top of the line X99 that is limited by internal VRegs and little on the motherboard VRMs benefit from active cooling.


The consensus I've seen in the Ryzen threads here is that the only board that doesn't need active cooling for 4 GHz is that overpriced and underfeatured Titanium. And, the board's biggest proponent uses fans on his.

There is widespread complaint on this site about the paltry nature of the sinks provided by tier 1 board makers.

Plus, a lot of enthusiasts have spent bucks building loops and would like basic feature parity with what Intel buyers have been offered since 2013.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The consensus I've seen in the Ryzen threads here is that the only board that doesn't need active cooling for 4 GHz is that overpriced and underfeatured Titanium. And, the board's biggest proponent uses fans on his.
> 
> There is widespread complaint on this site about the paltry nature of the sinks provided by tier 1 board makers.
> 
> Plus, a lot of enthusiasts have spent bucks building loops and would like basic feature parity with what Intel buyers have been offered since 2013.


I would rather they just put actual heatsinks on the VRMs rather than blocks of metal with or without water cooling fittings on them.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I would rather they just put actual heatsinks on the VRMs rather than blocks of metal with or without water cooling fittings on them.


That's a start.

However, as long as there is a need for enthusiasts with loops to use active cooling on the VRM sink there is need to have basic feature parity with Intel vis-à-vis the hybrid sink feature. The drawbacks of jury-rigged fans, and spot air-cooling of VRM sinks in general, outweigh the restriction cost of adding the power delivery system to one's loop.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Apparently, you need one. Unless you have a full cover block.
> 
> Take that idea elsewhere or stop overclocking without active cooling.
> 
> Even the top of the line X99 that is limited by internal VRegs and little on the motherboard VRMs benefit from active cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus I've seen in the Ryzen threads here is that the only board that doesn't need active cooling for 4 GHz is that overpriced and underfeatured Titanium. And, the board's biggest proponent uses fans on his.
> 
> There is widespread complaint on this site about the paltry nature of the sinks provided by tier 1 board makers.
> 
> Plus, a lot of enthusiasts have spent bucks building loops and would like basic feature parity with what Intel buyers have been offered since 2013.
Click to expand...

I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.

Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.

Crosshair - the same as above.

Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.

These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.


----------



## Mega Man

Right, restriction cost... you really have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you really have no idea what you are talking about


You may as well be a bot or a sock puppet. All you do is predictably troll me with no information. It's not just me either. Others have commented about your lousy attitude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.


So, out of all the Ryzen boards there are three that don't require active VRM cooling. Great. At what GHz speed? You didn't post that information.

And, are you going to tell everyone with a water loop to get rid of them because they wasted their money because Zen doesn't need water cooling while you're at it? Maybe, instead, post more pics of liquid nitrogen setups to demonstrate relevance.

You may be perfectly happy with the situation in Zen boards but not everyone else is. Some of us have reasons why we would like things like basic feature parity with Intel offerings. Some of us would prefer to use the loops we paid for instead of strapping on fans and telling people fans aren't needed at the same time.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.


My GT7's VRM temps stay comfortably below 60C without a dedicated fan on the sinks, so that's something. This is at 4GHz 1.37v under stress. Pushing further would change things, of course.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you really have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> You may as well be a bot or a sock puppet. All you do is predictably troll me with no information. It's not just me either. Others have commented about your lousy attitude.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, out of all the Ryzen boards there are three that don't require active VRM cooling. Great. At what GHz speed? You didn't post that information.
> 
> And, are you going to tell everyone with a water loop to get rid of them because they wasted their money because Zen doesn't need water cooling while you're at it? Maybe, instead, post more pics of liquid nitrogen setups to demonstrate relevance.
> 
> You may be perfectly happy with the situation in Zen boards but not everyone else is. Some of us have reasons why we would like things like basic feature parity with Intel offerings. Some of us would prefer to use the loops we paid for instead of strapping on fans and telling people fans aren't needed at the same time.
Click to expand...

I'm already .05 volts above what AMD considers to be a safe core voltage when running 4150 mhz or higher and the VRMs aren't breaking 50 C I don't think you have much of a point to be honest.


----------



## tashcz

How do you guys cope with high restriction filters, like ones on Storm Stryker? 7C difference with or without them...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How do you guys cope with high restriction filters, like ones on Storm Stryker? 7C difference with or without them...


FX rig I leave them off and plan on blowing out the case / radiator about every 3 months.


----------



## tashcz

What shoud I use to close the front of the case then lol. My mesh is on the 5 inch bay covers. With them I even get peaks that are 10C higher than when I remove them. It's a real PITA.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you really have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You may as well be a bot or a sock puppet. All you do is predictably troll me with no information. 2) It's not just me either. Others have commented about your lousy attitude.3)
Click to expand...

1- this is more about you then me, all you seem to know is what the stilt says, you have no experience of your own, that by definition is a sock puppet- doing something someone else tells you to
2- another difference between you and i, i dont care. most people dont like being told they are spreading misinformation. just like you. you say i did not bring any information. sorry but YOU brought no proof either. and again falling back on the fact that you have no experience of your own it shows in the statement


the irony is i have far more people who have said " thank you " to me then most of the people who have to hide in the shadows to " talk " about me- not all. but most
- see my rep vs yours - that would be my proof since i know that you will ask.


ADDING a few 90s causes more restriction then a VRM block. that is like stating " the radiator adds too much restriction. for it to be worth while." even the most restrictive rads, if they put you over any thresh hold for a pumps ability ( speaking quality pump, not some junk AIO as again, that would be user error ) then "you" are already doing something wrong.
the CPU block and GPU block are the single MOST restrictive blocks. and if you are considering vrm blocks then you would never go " gee maybe i will need a new pump * - *new users withstanding
all this said *I* dont need to prove or provide anything to this extent YOU do. all the data is already out there, and they make a thing called google. many people have already done the leg work, so i dont have to.
this is not to say there is no restriction. this is to say your statement " restriction cost" is completely irrelevant - now if you had said "cost" that would be believable. but again you are talking about ENTHUSIAST products, so really not applicable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.
> 
> 
> 
> So, out of all the Ryzen boards there are three that don't require active VRM cooling. Great. At what GHz speed? You didn't post that information.
> 
> And, are you going to tell everyone with a water loop to get rid of them because they wasted their money because Zen doesn't need water cooling while you're at it? Maybe, instead, post more pics of liquid nitrogen setups to demonstrate relevance.
> 
> You may be perfectly happy with the situation in Zen boards but not everyone else is. Some of us have reasons why we would like things like basic feature parity with Intel offerings. Some of us would prefer to use the loops we paid for instead of strapping on fans and telling people fans aren't needed at the same time.
Click to expand...

again. your pet peeve.
most of the people with actual experience ( IE they own them, which by your own statement you dont. ) dont seem to have a problem, the majority of the time. i dont. mine never broke 50 without a fan, that said i added one because, well cold + electronics = happy electronics. soon i will be putting the monoblock on them but i wanted to experience air cooling myself. - yea it still sucks sorry but true

as to the part of the post that sounds like " everything needs to be fair "

news flash. it isnt. it wont, life is not fair.

the stuff that sells more ( in this case- intel ) will get more r&d. why spend monies you can not make back. it is simple business. if they did it fair- they would go out of business ( again- simple google search will provide all the results you need for your "proof" )

also- no one will say to sell your water cooling, if you are doing it strictly for the temps on a MODERN system (- in pc world this excludes fx sorry but they are old ) because simply put. you dont need watercooling. you dont watercool because you have to. you watercool because you *want* to- for 1 love of the hobby 2 looks 3 because you can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you really have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> You may as well be a bot or a sock puppet. All you do is predictably troll me with no information. It's not just me either. Others have commented about your lousy attitude.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, out of all the Ryzen boards there are three that don't require active VRM cooling. Great. At what GHz speed? You didn't post that information.
> 
> And, are you going to tell everyone with a water loop to get rid of them because they wasted their money because Zen doesn't need water cooling while you're at it? Maybe, instead, post more pics of liquid nitrogen setups to demonstrate relevance.
> 
> You may be perfectly happy with the situation in Zen boards but not everyone else is. Some of us have reasons why we would like things like basic feature parity with Intel offerings. Some of us would prefer to use the loops we paid for instead of strapping on fans and telling people fans aren't needed at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already .05 volts above what AMD considers to be a safe core voltage when running 4150 mhz or higher and the VRMs aren't breaking 50 C I don't think you have much of a point to be honest.
Click to expand...

yes, but he just wants to be right, and will ignore that portion and only zero in on " the manufactures biggest proponent even has to have a fan )( i am paraphrasing )


----------



## miklkit

Way off topic but I have a problem I can not solve.









It's this 27" 1440P monitor and old stuff. All of my old games had problems with it and either left an empty band across the bottom and right hand side of the screen or went waaay too big on the resolution. With some tinkering i got all of them to work except for one game that came out in 1998 and......Paint Shop Pro 7 (2000).

I can live without that game but I still use PSP7. Except that now I can't. Does anyone have an idea about how to get it to show the full screen at the proper resolution?


----------



## tashcz

Maybe try to see if your monitor has aspect options, or try running an app in compability mode?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.
> 
> 
> 
> So, out of all the Ryzen boards there are three that don't require active VRM cooling. Great. At what GHz speed? You didn't post that information.
> 
> And, are you going to tell everyone with a water loop to get rid of them because they wasted their money because Zen doesn't need water cooling while you're at it? Maybe, instead, post more pics of liquid nitrogen setups to demonstrate relevance.
> 
> You may be perfectly happy with the situation in Zen boards but not everyone else is. *Some of us have reasons why we would like things like basic feature parity with Intel offerings*. Some of us would prefer to use the loops we paid for instead of strapping on fans and telling people fans aren't needed at the same time.
Click to expand...

I have nothing to say about those who were not happy with their purchases.

Feature parity with Intel Boards? May I?

An easy search for keywords like "X299 VRM" will lead the results that you are looking for.
https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=X299+VRM&oq=X299+VRM&aqs=chrome..69i57.4079j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

nuffsaid!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.
> 
> 
> 
> My GT7's VRM temps stay comfortably below 60C without a dedicated fan on the sinks, so that's something. This is at 4GHz 1.37v under stress. Pushing further would change things, of course.
Click to expand...

Taichi hovers 40-50C at load.







I don't have that board so give me a few secs and I'll show what the CH6 has to offer.









I find it rather rude to talk about boards' VRM temps you have not had a hand on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you really have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> 
> 
> You may as well be a bot or a sock puppet. All you do is predictably troll me with no information. It's not just me either. Others have commented about your lousy attitude.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I haven't had an experience with MSI. But I think I can change that consensus into something.
> 
> Taichi - May be run with minimal to no direct airflow for the VRMs.
> 
> Crosshair - the same as above.
> 
> Gigabyte K7, G5 - active cooling required.
> 
> These are based on actual hands-on experience rather than some guys' hersay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, out of all the Ryzen boards there are three that don't require active VRM cooling. Great. At what GHz speed? You didn't post that information.
> 
> And, are you going to tell everyone with a water loop to get rid of them because they wasted their money because Zen doesn't need water cooling while you're at it? Maybe, instead, post more pics of liquid nitrogen setups to demonstrate relevance.
> 
> You may be perfectly happy with the situation in Zen boards but not everyone else is. Some of us have reasons why we would like things like basic feature parity with Intel offerings. Some of us would prefer to use the loops we paid for instead of strapping on fans and telling people fans aren't needed at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already .05 volts above what AMD considers to be a safe core voltage when running 4150 mhz or higher and the VRMs aren't breaking 50 C I don't think you have much of a point to be honest.
Click to expand...

^^This


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Taichi hovers 40-50C at load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that board so give me a few secs and I'll show what the CH6 has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather rude to talk about boards' VRM temps you have not had a hand on.


Taichi is mighty impressive in the VRM department for sure,







I am interested in your results on the CH6 though. I'm liking the GT7 for my daily driver, but I'd like a CH6 or Taichi for bench purposes.

Also, agree with talking too much about results without having any. Just thought I'd add a positive experience with the GT7 to the list. It's a major improvement over AM3+ that each vendor has a top-end board worth using.


----------



## tashcz

Ghetto strapping fans... AM3+ style lol. Haven't seen any other socket but ours that needs that. It can be annoying. Every time I put another cooler I gotta super-glue my backplate fan to it and zipties on the VRM heatsink... hope soon those days will be over.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Ghetto strapping fans... AM3+ style lol. Haven't seen any other socket but ours that needs that. It can be annoying. Every time I put another cooler I gotta super-glue my backplate fan to it and zipties on the VRM heatsink... hope soon those days will be over.


Not gonna die anytime soon as Intel X299 has that issue on top of everything.

Everyone will be wishing Watercooling the VRMs to be sooo mainstream.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not gonna die anytime soon as Intel X299 has that issue on top of everything.
> 
> Everyone will be wishing Watercooling the VRMs to be sooo mainstream.


Thank you dear engineers. Instead of making some beefy mobos (after all x299 is top of the cream) that cost 400$+ and have bling bling all over, they should've used more aluminum and copper pipes on the VRM part and made 1 or 2 mounts for 40mm fans, like the Sabertooth 990FX R3 has. Don't know why that's so hard. I love the R3 just because of that fan option that doesn't ghetto the look and keeps it clean.


----------



## mus1mus

Heatsink is just a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## tashcz

Well, quantity over quality for transistors (mosfets) too. Don't know but it's a proven thing among AM3+ community. Few mobos were given the "oc" badge. It was AMD's flagship CPU socket. And we barely had few top-end motherboards, CHVZ, ST, GD80, maybe a few others. Rest were just things that could run it. I don't know why was it so hard to throw in a copper heatpipe on some more expensive mobos (Aura fits in this too!!!) that would connect the NB and VRMs like the Sabertooth did, and also increase the surface of the HS. I mean hell with it, they threw in some shiny RGB lighting, SupremeFX shiny audio stuff, wish they invested all of that into build quality. But guess RGB is what sells things today.


----------



## mus1mus

ugh.

i9s PULL upward of 400W when overclocked.


----------



## tashcz

My FX pulls ~430W from the wall [email protected] while doing IBT High. At least on i9s you know that's well spent power


----------



## mus1mus

Purely CPU.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Taichi hovers 40-50C at load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that board so give me a few secs and I'll show what the CH6 has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather rude to talk about boards' VRM temps you have not had a hand on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taichi is mighty impressive in the VRM department for sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in your results on the CH6 though. I'm liking the GT7 for my daily driver, but I'd like a CH6 or Taichi for bench purposes.
> 
> Also, agree with talking too much about results without having any. Just thought I'd add a positive experience with the GT7 to the list. It's a major improvement over AM3+ that each vendor has a top-end board worth using.
Click to expand...

Here's the CH6 on Prime for 20 minutes.



Absolutely no fan but on an open bench. But here's the catch -- the board is prepped for sub-zero. The back side of the PCB is covered with foam. In case you wonder, that's worth more than 10C when the back of the PCB on the VRM side is left on open-air.

CPU RPM - D5 Pump.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Taichi hovers 40-50C at load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that board so give me a few secs and I'll show what the CH6 has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather rude to talk about boards' VRM temps you have not had a hand on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taichi is mighty impressive in the VRM department for sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in your results on the CH6 though. I'm liking the GT7 for my daily driver, but I'd like a CH6 or Taichi for bench purposes.
> 
> Also, agree with talking too much about results without having any. Just thought I'd add a positive experience with the GT7 to the list. It's a major improvement over AM3+ that each vendor has a top-end board worth using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the CH6 on Prime for 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely no fan but on an open bench. But here's the catch -- the board is prepped for sub-zero. The back side of the PCB is covered with foam. In case you wonder, that's worth more than 10C when the back of the PCB on the VRM side is left on open-air.
> 
> CPU RPM - D5 Pump.
Click to expand...

nice







. happen to know what batch that chip is?


----------



## mus1mus

1707 PGT
Malay










Yours is sooo good too. What VCore again for 4150?

EDIT:

Would you mind sharing a screen cap of HWInfo with a 15 min Prime run at 4150?
Just need to see a few things.









Latest non-Beta Version maybe.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1707 PGT
> Malay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is sooo good too. What VCore again for 4150?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Would you mind sharing a screen cap of HWInfo with a 15 min Prime run at 4150?
> Just need to see a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest non-Beta Version maybe.


i have the same batch . 1.48 v under load but core 5 will fail at those values under p 95 . i have run 4175 for my normal use at that for about 3 weeks without any crashes. vrm output reads a bit lower for core v not sure what is most accurate. I wouldnt be surprised if the actual v is pretty similar for our chips.


----------



## hurricane28

Wait, are you saying that you put 1.48 v under load though your ryzen CPU for everyday use?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wait, are you saying that you put 1.48 v under load though your ryzen CPU for everyday use?


yes


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yes


Wow okay, and you are not afraid of degradation?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> Wow okay, and you are not afraid of degradation?[/quote. Not really but] i keep temps below 60c most of the time
Click to expand...


----------



## Mega Man

Orkin seems more like a " we will deal with that bridge when it burns down " type of guy


----------



## hurricane28

lol, i guess so.

My temps are also great, i am wel below 60 c even at stress testing. I don't even have to ramp my fans up, they spin at 1440 rpm according to my fan controller.

I am little annoyed by the water pump though as the rattling goes on and on.. i keep tapping the reservoir but it seems that the rattling is the cause of the pump itself instead of air.. Yet no positive response from my retail store as they have the same policy as ALphacool it seems..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1707 PGT
> Malay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is sooo good too. What VCore again for 4150?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Would you mind sharing a screen cap of HWInfo with a 15 min Prime run at 4150?
> Just need to see a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest non-Beta Version maybe.


Core 5 = weaksauce








Couldn't stablize it and stay under 1.5 volts / 65 C on the core so 4125 will have to do.


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one bud!
+1









Okay, a few things:

1. Power Reading - my chip seems to be running with lower Power according to HWInfo.

Yet to break 200W on CPU + SOC.

2. My chip seems to be running hotter!









70C Tdie at 1.45 is common place. And that seems to limit my adventures on ambient.

3. I tested CPU PLL 1.8V lower that seemed to help run higher OC longer.

Minimum is 1.5V.

Very good result! That is one of the better chips I have seen so far.









Will post screens later.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one bud!
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a few things:
> 
> 1. Power Reading - my chip seems to be running with lower Power according to HWInfo.
> 
> Yet to break 200W on CPU + SOC.
> 
> 2. My chip seems to be running hotter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70C Tdie at 1.45 is common place. And that seems to limit my adventures on ambient.
> 
> 3. I tested CPU PLL 1.8V lower that seemed to help run higher OC longer.
> 
> Minimum is 1.5V.
> 
> Very good result! That is one of the better chips I have seen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post screens later.


I'm pretty happy with it - here's how I roll when I'm not stressing


----------



## mus1mus

Opps. Made a mistake. My 1800X is actually a 1708PGT Malay.

1707PGT was the 1700X I built for a coworker.

Here's my normal stuff at 4175.







coz 4200 is soooo peachy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Check the Power Values. Does this mean my chip is Low Leakage?


----------



## Mega Man

Wait. 2 ryzen? Your vrms didnt they just go up in a holy blaze of fire... no explosions? Did you have active cooking on the vrms? Are you sure?

@superstition222 anything to say?


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Wait. 2 ryzen? Your vrms didnt they just go up in a holy blaze of fire... no explosions? Did you have active cooking on the vrms? Are you sure?
> 
> @superstition222 anything to say?


nothing like vrm cooking


----------



## Mega Man

Notice how once proven wrong he just is a magician and disappears. But yet i troll him he says by proving him wrong


----------



## Gen Patton

what type of Monitor and what Gpu are you running?


----------



## miklkit

I was playtesting a pre-alpha game today and ran into something I can't explain, namely memory errors. This game on the Unity engine obviously needs lots of video optimizing but the cpu loads are fine. This has me wondering.

Is it something like a memory hole in the game or could this cpu be getting old? It has a weak IMC but usually only spits out memory errors when going over 68C. Having been often wrong in the past I'd like some opinions on this before I show this to the devs.


----------



## Mega Man

Rip L.P. Chester Charles Bennington

You will be missed

Your songs inspired and influenced entire generations...


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was playtesting a pre-alpha game today and ran into something I can't explain, namely memory errors. This game on the Unity engine obviously needs lots of video optimizing but the cpu loads are fine. This has me wondering.
> 
> Is it something like a memory hole in the game or could this cpu be getting old? It has a weak IMC but usually only spits out memory errors when going over 68C. Having been often wrong in the past I'd like some opinions on this before I show this to the devs.


Can't see your RAM speeds, maybe try lowering them? It could also be the overclock done via bus and not multiplier.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was playtesting a pre-alpha game today and ran into something I can't explain, namely memory errors. This game on the Unity engine obviously needs lots of video optimizing but the cpu loads are fine. This has me wondering.
> 
> Is it something like a memory hole in the game or could this cpu be getting old? It has a weak IMC but usually only spits out memory errors when going over 68C. Having been often wrong in the past I'd like some opinions on this before I show this to the devs.


Everyone has a bit different Idea on how to test things but I generally lock frequencies whenever possible ( cpu , gpu core etc.)

I did notice that your dram voltage seems to be drooping a bit, I'm not used to seeing that on my ASUS boards - you may want to see why that is happening and/or adjust settings.


----------



## miklkit

It has been running at these settings for well over 2 years now. I just tried the different presets and use the one that seems the most stable. It's the 2T one. This board has always had some ram vdroop and the first Sabertooth did too so this is normal to me.

Again, it normally takes doing something nuts to get it to start spitting out errors and this pre-alpha game does it when there is only a light load on the system, and it is repeatable. It does it every time in a certain situation.

So here is a quick screenie I took showing today's experiences.


----------



## tashcz

May I ask how are you underclocking the CPU while not under load? P states or some power saving options? OC via offset?


----------



## djleakyg

Friends,

It is a bittersweet day. I just sold my beloved and well used FX 8320 & MSI 970x Gaming board off to a friend of mine in another state. I am replacing my venerable FX series chip with a Ryzen 1700X & and MSI X370 Gaming. I just want to give a quick thanks to all of the tips, tricks, and information I got over the last few years on this thread. I kept pretty close tabs on most of the posts here & I have been able to use my FX chip to the fullest. I will continue to lurk & read updates here as a lot of the rigs I have built for friends are FX based.

Cheers & happy overclocking.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> May I ask how are you underclocking the CPU while not under load? P states or some power saving options? OC via offset?


The cpu/nb voltages are set in offset mode. This allows Cool n Quiet to work. That's it.









The devs finally got back to me and it seems that they sink a ship by adding weight to it every frame and it never stopped adding weight. This probably caused my memory errors. They have now added a timer to it to stop adding weight.

Last night I bumped up the multi one click and dropped the fsb to 245 for 1966 ram speed. I have not noticed any difference in performance so far except that it booted up in 17 seconds this morning. It hasn't gone under 20 seconds in a year or more.


----------



## Gen Patton

Why is everyone going against the 8350. I mean 8 cores that should be good for a few more years. I just bought it before ryzen 7 got stable. .I see tech deals on youtube say that this is now the entry level AMD CPU. Next is Ryzen 7 then Threadripper 1920 (12/24) So this wil be my next step from the 8350 in about three years. But for now I want to learn all about 8350 and what top clocks people are getting.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Why is everyone going against the 8350. I mean 8 cores that should be good for a few more years. I just bought it before ryzen 7 got stable. .I see tech deals on youtube say that this is now the entry level AMD CPU. Next is Ryzen 7 then Threadripper 1920 (12/24) So this wil be my next step from the 8350 in about three years. But for now I want to learn all about 8350 and what top clocks people are getting.


its just that "ooohh new tech" crap.... trust me, 8350's are still good cpu's and run just under half the performance than ryzen 1800x cpus in the worst tests I've found and in others they run nearly equal just depends on the test and how well it uses more than 8 threads. For gaming right now 8350 is still more than enough to keep 60 fps going in most games.


----------



## miklkit

Yes, the 8350 is still a good cpu. Just give it a good motherboard, cooling, and power supply and it does well. It is best suited to 1080P gaming as I am seeing uncomfortably high cpu loads at 1440P gaming. But the poor Fury is always running at 100% loads.

Ask away. There is no such thing as a dumb question and who knows, you will probably get some smart answers.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah no..

The FX-8350 especially in gaming was bottlenecking my 970 as i discovered when i moved to ryzen 1600 CPU. I would NEVER recommend that CPU nowadays to anyone to be honest.
That platform is EOL after all.


----------



## Melcar

FX Is fine even today, especially if overclocked. Of course if buying for a new system going for such an old platform is silly, but if you're already on AM3+ there is nothing wrong and it will handle most games fine. 1440p here and I have no problems with games.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah but ONLY when you have no other option.. IF there is a choice, i would sell it and get something better like the ryzen 1500 x or 1600.

I had mine clocked at 4.8 GHz and it was pretty much bottlenecking my GTX 970. I really hate the term "bottlenecking" but that is what i saw in my games.

Games run also much much smoother on my ryzen machine compared to the FX.


----------



## miklkit

You are the exception that proves the rule hurri. I see the opposite and the Fury is way faster than the 970.
http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-970-vs-AMD-R9-Fury/2577vs3509


----------



## hurricane28

I am not talking about which GPU is faster, i am saying that an 970 is being bottlenecked by my previous FX-8350 at 4.8 GHz..

It was running fine yes but the GPU wasn't at 100% most of the time in the games i play while the CPU was pretty much maxed out which is an indication of bottlenecking..

I get more fps and games run much much smoother on the ryzen 1600 compared to the 8350 at 4.8 GHz. I am currently running my chip at 3.875 GHz which is almost 1 GHz difference..


----------



## tashcz

What games do you play? I'm switching to something else soon and need to find out if new x299, kaby lake or ryzen is the way to go.


----------



## warpuck

Actually their many other uses for 8 core Visheras besides gaming. I could use it with a MSI 890fx GD-70 for mining. It has 4 pci-e slots ( AMD x4 or Nvidia x 1). Use it as a small server. It has 2 1000mbs lan ports. And 16 Gb ram installed. Just run it all settings auto and it would OK for any of those things. The case is kinda bulky for HTPC, but it will do. And it is paid for. Also have a sabertooth motherboard. If need more ram use I will use it, because the MSI board is only for 16Mb. I also have HD7790 in it so it will do 3 1080 monitors for office work. I only clock it 4.25Ghz because the fans get too noisy


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What games do you play? I'm switching to something else soon and need to find out if new x299, kaby lake or ryzen is the way to go.


I play Rise Of the Tomb Raider, Dirt 4, Dirt 3, Titanfall 2 and a few other games. All of these games are buttery smooth and fps is around 20-30% higher. I am GPU bound so if i get a new GPU the difference is even bigger.

I would go RYZEN if i were you, its the smart thing to do as Intel has no clue what they are doing basically. With RYZEN everything gets even better over time unlike Intel which is already at its peak when you buy it and will not perform better but worse over time due to coding.

RYZEN 5 1600 is the way to go IMO. Make sure you get good RAM from G.Skill like the Flare x i got, it overclocks very good and is very stable.


----------



## SuperZan

There's nothing wrong with FX, Ryzen is just objectively superior. It's not like with Intel, 5% IPC boost between this year and the last. AMD pulled off 40% gains going essentially from Westmere to Broadwell-e aka six years of Intel's milking the market. It's actually power-efficient, a multithreaded monster, and brings AMD back into the fight with Intel's single-threaded performance. I still love my FX and Athlon parts, but Ryzen is an incredible achievement.


----------



## mus1mus

Ryzen with a CCX disabled @ 4.0 (4C/8T) may be better than or on par with an [email protected]


----------



## Caradine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ryzen with a CCX disabled @ 4.0 (4C/8T) may be better than or on par with an [email protected]


Should have 35% better single thread and 15% better multi thread


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I play Rise Of the Tomb Raider, Dirt 4, Dirt 3, Titanfall 2 and a few other games. All of these games are buttery smooth and fps is around 20-30% higher. I am GPU bound so if i get a new GPU the difference is even bigger.
> 
> I would go RYZEN if i were you, its the smart thing to do as Intel has no clue what they are doing basically. With RYZEN everything gets even better over time unlike Intel which is already at its peak when you buy it and will not perform better but worse over time due to coding.
> 
> RYZEN 5 1600 is the way to go IMO. Make sure you get good RAM from G.Skill like the Flare x i got, it overclocks very good and is very stable.










just want to see some proof of this, because I have a fury x and I have dirt 4 and there is absolutely no bottlenecking that I can see by the cpu... but then as I stated before, I only aim for 60 fps and I game generally at 1440p or 4k (4k with dirt 4) Also in case anyone doesn't know, memory, cpu/nb, cores, bus and ht are all overclocked in my system.

I realize this game is old and all, but I'm just going to throw this out there since you have this game and can run this benchmark... at 4k ultra settings AA at 8x here is what I get fps wise (vsync off)
I would like to see what you get in the same bench... for reference at min settings where cpu is stressed the most I get 228 average in that game... I wish dirt 4 had a relevant bench to use... I do have one in dirt rally
though if you have it.

4k settings


here is 1080p at ultra low:


edited because I accidentally added wrong pic and to add 1080p result


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to see some proof of this, because I have a fury x and I have dirt 4 and there is absolutely no bottlenecking that I can see by the cpu... but then as I stated before, I only aim for 60 fps and I game generally at 1440p or 4k (4k with dirt 4) Also in case anyone doesn't know, memory, cpu/nb, cores, bus and ht are all overclocked in my system.
> 
> I realize this game is old and all, but I'm just going to throw this out there since you have this game and can run this benchmark... at 4k ultra settings AA at 8x here is what I get fps wise (vsync off)
> I would like to see what you get in the same bench... for reference at min settings where cpu is stressed the most I get 228 average in that game... I wish dirt 4 had a relevant bench to use... I do have one in dirt rally
> though if you have it.
> 
> 4k settings
> 
> 
> here is 1080p at ultra low:
> 
> 
> edited because I accidentally added wrong pic and to add 1080p result


lol, dirt 3? That's an old game. Try Dirt 4







or anything more demanding like Rise Of the Tomb Raider, TitanFall 2 etc. CPU is really struggling in those games and game play is not that smooth compared to my ryzen CPU.

I don't have time for these benchmarks but its not that difficult to understand that the FX series CPU's are no match for the ryzen like CPU's. That and i am running PCIe 3 instead of 2 which doesn't result in higher frames but i think it adds to game smoothness too. Its not only the CPU though, the whole X370 platform is much much faster than the 990FX platform. Like i said, the FX-8350/9590 is no match for the ryzen 1600 even at stock..

My physics score of my 1600 is around the 17 K but i can get 18 K if i wanted to, the FX doesn't even come close to that.. my max physics was 10373 at 5.3 GHz.. In order for the FX to get the same performance, if that is even possible, you have to clock it higher than 5.4 GHz which is not really doable for most CPU's.


----------



## cssorkinman

By and large Vishera 8 core machines can be made to keep the fps above the refresh rate of the monitors most gamers are using on the games that it can't , most of them can't be made to do that with any cpu.

As for being quick in the desktop, I still don't think you can beat a properly tuned Vishera 8 core and about certain you can't for less money. Still great all purpose machines.


----------



## miklkit

Gen Patton was asking about FX, not Ryzen. Nobody is saying FX is as good as Ryzen, but FX is still a good performer in modern multithread games and apps.

As usual Hurricane28 changed the subject. He never "clicked" with FX and spent enough money to build 3-4 systems while having loads of problems and poor performance. I'm glad that he seems to be "clicking" with Ryzen.


----------



## mus1mus

I still miss my FX tbh. It's still a good all-purpose machine. But if building new, I wouldn't recommend it nowadays.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> By and large Vishera 8 core machines can be made to keep the fps above the refresh rate of the monitors most gamers are using on the games that it can't , most of them can't be made to do that with any cpu.
> 
> As for being quick in the desktop, I still don't think you can beat a properly tuned Vishera 8 core and about certain you can't for less money. Still great all purpose machines.


I don't agree.

When i was playing Dirt 4 at 1080p my CPU struggled to keep the GPU fed and my fps was in the 70's which is nowhere near my 144 Hz panel. With the ryzen 1600, i do get 144 fps and above at the same settings. The FX CPU was really struggling while the 1600 is laughing about it with my GTX 970.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Gen Patton was asking about FX, not Ryzen. Nobody is saying FX is as good as Ryzen, but FX is still a good performer in modern multithread games and apps.
> 
> As usual Hurricane28 changed the subject. He never "clicked" with FX and spent enough money to build 3-4 systems while having loads of problems and poor performance. I'm glad that he seems to be "clicking" with Ryzen.


In multi threaded applications its doing okay. When you talk about "multi threaded" apps i recon you mean rendering and video editing? That was a really poor experience for me, even at 1080p the CPU was struggling really bad.. It got the job done yes but it took forever to render depending on the settings etc.

What are you talking about..? "spend enough money to build 3-4 systems"?

And yeah, i have a "click" with ryzen, this is how the FX series of CPU should perform 3-4 years ago imo.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I still miss my FX tbh. It's still a good all-purpose machine. But if building new, I wouldn't recommend it nowadays.


Yes indeed. Its still a nice setup when doing light work, but for modern tasks and games its not that great anymore as they never coded properly for it and now never wil.


----------



## miklkit

We all know your history of constantly changing everything from cpus to motherboards to psus to cooling, and you still ended up with poor performance compared to everyone else. Others with more powerful gpus are not seeing the bottlenecks you were seeing. FX simply isn't as bad as you are saying it is.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> We all know your history of constantly changing everything from cpus to motherboards to psus to cooling, and you still ended up with poor performance compared to everyone else. Others with more powerful gpus are not seeing the bottlenecks you were seeing. FX simply isn't as bad as you are saying it is.


Oh i see.

Well that's not entirely true. When i went with the Sabertooth R3.0 i gained a lot like M.2 slot Nvme drive support, even better vrm design etc. MY performance was poor compared to anyone else? What are you taling about? I was running 4.8 GHz with 2400 MHz 16 GB RAM, in what world is that poor performance on an 990FX setup?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> By and large Vishera 8 core machines can be made to keep the fps above the refresh rate of the monitors most gamers are using on the games that it can't , most of them can't be made to do that with any cpu.
> 
> As for being quick in the desktop, I still don't think you can beat a properly tuned Vishera 8 core and about certain you can't for less money. Still great all purpose machines.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree.
> 
> When i was playing Dirt 4 at 1080p my CPU struggled to keep the GPU fed and my fps was in the 70's which is nowhere near my 144 Hz panel. With the ryzen 1600, i do get 144 fps and above at the same settings. The FX CPU was really struggling while the 1600 is laughing about it with my GTX 970.
Click to expand...

Most gamers are still on 60 hz and will be for a long while.

Keys to getting good gaming performance out of FX are clockspeeds above 4.7 ghz and fast ram.

Obviously Ryzen can give better fps performance but that wasn't a compelling reason for me to buy it - I was simply looking for something new to play with.

FX for an entirely new build doesn't make a lot of sense at the moment. If you already have some good DDR3 and an AM3 + board , the FX 8 core is a fun replacement for anyone still running a phenom or thuban and don't have the bones for an entirely new rig.


----------



## djleakyg

We won't see a large change to anything higher than 60hz for quite some time. That has been a standard for too long. Kind of like USB, just too standard. The FX 83xx still has so much life left in it. I only gained 2500 points in my last Catzilla bench from highest FX 8320 bench to my lowest Ryzen 7 bench. That CPU can handle quite a bit and is such a good bang for the buck. The OC'ability can't be beat either. OC'ing on Ryzen is nice with that Ryzen Master utility but you can't squeeze a whole lot out of each CPU. I would say unless you have a game that you play a lot that you know will run better on a newer CPU, stick with the FX series. Nothing wrong with it. I only ungraded because I have had mine for a long time.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> We won't see a large change to anything higher than 60hz for quite some time. That has been a standard for too long. Kind of like USB, just too standard. The FX 83xx still has so much life left in it. I only gained 2500 points in my last Catzilla bench from highest FX 8320 bench to my lowest Ryzen 7 bench. That CPU can handle quite a bit and is such a good bang for the buck. The OC'ability can't be beat either. OC'ing on Ryzen is nice with that Ryzen Master utility but you can't squeeze a whole lot out of each CPU. I would say unless you have a game that you play a lot that you know will run better on a newer CPU, stick with the FX series. Nothing wrong with it. I only ungraded because I have had mine for a long time.


Do you own or ever played on an 144 Hz screen? I ask this because i went from 60 Hz screen to 144 Hz screen and the difference is quite large to say the least, especially on fast fps games or racing games. People confuse 144 Hz with 144 fps which is not quite the same, not saying you do but i would make that clear.

Not all people notice the difference but i do, its the same with 3D Smart TV's, its never going to be a hit because not all people can see 3D or watch a movie for over an hour without massive headache. Now, owning an 144 Hz panel doesn't mean you need to hit 144 fps in order to be beneficial.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Do you own or ever played on an 144 Hz screen? I ask this because i went from 60 Hz screen to 144 Hz screen and the difference is quite large to say the least, especially on fast fps games or racing games. People confuse 144 Hz with 144 fps which is not quite the same, not saying you do but i would make that clear.
> 
> Not all people notice the difference but i do, its the same with 3D Smart TV's, its never going to be a hit because not all people can see 3D or watch a movie for over an hour without massive headache. Now, owning an 144 Hz panel doesn't mean you need to hit 144 fps in order to be beneficial.


That is a fair question & I take no offence. I have played several games on a set of 3 LG 144Hz panels on my buddy's GTX 1080 Ti setup ( he always has to make me drool over his hardware). The frame rates were very decent and the gaming performance was very smooth but it is one of those things most people in this market segment cannot justify spending that kind of money on panels. I myself can't, too much money. Its kind of how 4K really hasn't gone anywhere yet...1080p is too standard. Is 4k better? Absolutely but the vast majority of people out there aren't going to drop 1K on panels and such for 144hz. It's not that kind of market right now.

I would love upgrade my current monitor setup but its $$$ that I would rather spend on hardware.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> That is a fair question & I take no offence. I have played several games on a set of 3 LG 144Hz panels on my buddy's GTX 1080 Ti setup ( he always has to make me drool over his hardware). The frame rates were very decent and the gaming performance was very smooth but it is one of those things most people in this market segment cannot justify spending that kind of money on panels. I myself can't, too much money. Its kind of how 4K really hasn't gone anywhere yet...1080p is too standard. Is 4k better? Absolutely but the vast majority of people out there aren't going to drop 1K on panels and such for 144hz. It's not that kind of market right now.
> 
> I would love upgrade my current monitor setup but its $$$ that I would rather spend on hardware.


No offence intended there mate, just asking









It basically all comes down to balance. If you have an low end CPU, low end board and low end RAM combined with an high refresh rate 144 Hz monitor, your experience is not that great. I can't even game at 4 K, let alone at 144 Hz lol. I play 1080p instead and i like refresh rate over quality image to be honest but the best is both if possible. The down side of these fast panels like my own panel is that they are mostly TN panels which are very fast but not that accurate in colors which makes them useless in Photoshop or other photo work.

1080p panels don't cost that much anymore, i believe that for 350 euro's/dollars you have a very nice panel which is not too much if you want to have an excellent experience.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh i see.
> 
> Well that's not entirely true. When i went with the Sabertooth R3.0 i gained a lot like M.2 slot Nvme drive support, even better vrm design etc. MY performance was poor compared to anyone else? What are you taling about? I was running 4.8 GHz with 2400 MHz 16 GB RAM, in what world is that poor performance on an 990FX setup?


You said it yourself. Your rig was cpu bound. My rig with a more powerful gpu is gpu bound.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No offence intended there mate, just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It basically all comes down to balance. If you have an low end CPU, low end board and low end RAM combined with an high refresh rate 144 Hz monitor, your experience is not that great. I can't even game at 4 K, let alone at 144 Hz lol. I play 1080p instead and i like refresh rate over quality image to be honest but the best is both if possible. The down side of these fast panels like my own panel is that they are mostly TN panels which are very fast but not that accurate in colors which makes them useless in Photoshop or other photo work.
> 
> 1080p panels don't cost that much anymore, i believe that for 350 euro's/dollars you have a very nice panel which is not too much if you want to have an excellent experience.


Around these parts (Minnesota, USA) you can pick up halfway decent 1080P panels for
$75 USD and up. I want 144 hz panels to be around $250 USS on the low end before I jump on and get a pair of decent mid range panels.


----------



## f1LL

IME FX 8cores are pretty awesome in todays AAA games. F.e. Frostbyte engine runs very nicely on them. Ubisofts in-house engine can run quite nicely as well. I couldn't complain about FPS in RainbowSix Siege or The Division. FX's are also very good for "esports games" like CSGO or Dota. Switching to Ryzen changed my FPS in CSGO Workshopmap Benchmark by Ulletical from ~230 to ~300. So there is no perceivable difference, 144Hz panel or not.

Performance with FX only really bothered me in badly coded games like ARMA3 or most MMOs. Those games run badly on any CPU but better single threaded performance is the only thing that helps to lift the FPS at least a bit, so that it's a little more bearable.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Around these parts (Minnesota, USA) you can pick up halfway decent 1080P panels for
> $75 USD and up. I want 144 hz panels to be around $250 USS on the low end before I jump on and get a pair of decent mid range panels.


$250 should be doable for 1080p/144Hz display I think. You just wouldn't have many to choose from, since that is about the starting price point.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> IME FX 8cores are pretty awesome in todays AAA games. F.e. Frostbyte engine runs very nicely on them. Ubisofts in-house engine can run quite nicely as well. I couldn't complain about FPS in RainbowSix Siege or The Division. FX's are also very good for "esports games" like CSGO or Dota. Switching to Ryzen changed my FPS in CSGO Workshopmap Benchmark by Ulletical from ~230 to ~300. So there is no perceivable difference, 144Hz panel or not.
> 
> Performance with FX only really bothered me in badly coded games like ARMA3 or most MMOs. Those games run badly on any CPU but better single threaded performance is the only thing that helps to lift the FPS at least a bit, so that it's a little more bearable.
> 
> EDIT:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Around these parts (Minnesota, USA) you can pick up halfway decent 1080P panels for
> $75 USD and up. I want 144 hz panels to be around $250 USS on the low end before I jump on and get a pair of decent mid range panels.
> 
> 
> 
> $250 should be doable for 1080p/144Hz display I think. You just wouldn't have many to choose from, since that is about the starting price point.
Click to expand...

Agree on all points.

My problem is I want a 4k 32 inch display with at least 100 hz refresh........ Even if they did make it, I couldnt afford it nor the hardware necessary to take advantage of it .


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Agree on all points.
> 
> My problem is I want a 4k 32 inch display with at least 100 hz refresh........ Even if they did make it, I couldnt afford it nor the hardware necessary to take advantage of it .


I really want that too! I'm just not sure if 27 inch or 32 inch. I'd probably even take some money from my "emergency back up fond" to get a display + graphics card. I'll try to hold out as long as possible after release though, to give the prices some time to drop a little. I fear it's gonna a be long wait 'til the first price drops


----------



## tashcz

When is 2nd gen Ryzen comming out? Will it at least be 2018?


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> When is 2nd gen Ryzen comming out? Will it at least be 2018?


Last info I remember was "not before Q1-2018".


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, dirt 3? That's an old game. Try Dirt 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or anything more demanding like Rise Of the Tomb Raider, TitanFall 2 etc. CPU is really struggling in those games and game play is not that smooth compared to my ryzen CPU.
> 
> I don't have time for these benchmarks but its not that difficult to understand that the FX series CPU's are no match for the ryzen like CPU's. That and i am running PCIe 3 instead of 2 which doesn't result in higher frames but i think it adds to game smoothness too. Its not only the CPU though, the whole X370 platform is much much faster than the 990FX platform. Like i said, the FX-8350/9590 is no match for the ryzen 1600 even at stock..
> 
> My physics score of my 1600 is around the 17 K but i can get 18 K if i wanted to, the FX doesn't even come close to that.. my max physics was 10373 at 5.3 GHz.. In order for the FX to get the same performance, if that is even possible, you have to clock it higher than 5.4 GHz which is not really doable for most CPU's.


I don't have titanfall 2 or tomb raider, but I do have dirt 4, but as I stated it has no in game bench I know dirt 3 is old I even said that... but as I said, dirt 4 doesn't have a built in benchmark to use to screencapture from... I'm just asking for proof.. .I guess you have no before and after benches to prove what you say so I will assume it's a moot point to carry on... I do believe that in cpu bound games you will do far better than me... but I have absolutely no issue with my cpu being bottle neck in any games I play including dirt 4... I wish it had a benchmark to prove it... that's why I used dirt 3 you said you had it so I figured you could run a couple quick benchmarks to show the difference.. I bet if I ran at 1080p on ultra presets I'd do better than you, but on ultra low presets you should do better than me.... all I'm asking for is proof that your gpu isn't what is holding you back, I find it hard to believe that your gpu is capable of causing the FX cpu's to be the bottleneck at anythibng but ultra low or low settings. If you have dirt Rally, I have it and it does have an in game bench mark... it's also a pretty new game as well, you could do a couple benchmarks on it to show how your ryzen compaires to my old FX... I do believe that at ultra low settings especially in cpu demanding games that Ryzen is much better..


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I went into dirt rally (which for me at 4k has similar performance as dirt 4) and did a couple benchmarks one at 1080p ultra and one at 1080p ultra low as you can see I'm not bound by cpu in this game... in fact even in the ultra low setting cpu never got over 50% usage...
ultra low settings:


ultra settings


I will say there is one game if it weren't frame capped at 60 fps would cause a cpu bottleneck at 1080p for me and that is The Crew... I see near 80% cpu usage in crowded locations like Miami in that game...but it's the only one I have that the cpu is the most used resource at 1080p... but it's also very gpu intensive... the gpu is maxed out at 1440p with ultra settings trying to get the 60 fps cap... I usually play with it at 1440p with high settings for a little head room.


----------



## tashcz

When is 2nd gen Ryzen comming out? Will it at least be 2018?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Last info I remember was "not before Q1-2018".


Well I guess the market will settle till then and a choice will be more clear. Now it's a battle between single-core performance and number of cores, let's call it intel vs amd again.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> When is 2nd gen Ryzen comming out? Will it at least be 2018?
> Well I guess the market will settle till then and a choice will be more clear. Now it's a battle between single-core performance and number of cores, let's call it intel vs amd again.


From what I remember about the initial release, they weren't going to release the successor until about 14-16 months after the initial Ryzen release. From what I remember, they wanted to stretch the product line out as much as they can. I can't recall which interview it was but it was very early & prior to release of Ryzen so who knows if that holds any weight still. And from what we know historically about AMD, the second gen will likely be tweaks to the existing line; kind of like the 8350 to 8370. Hopefully I am wrong. But I hope we get significant changes/updates to the product line; I am just not holding my breath. They just don't have the R&D that Intel has. Given, Intel hasn't done a whole lot in the CPU R&D department as of late but point still stands.

Thoughts?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> From what I remember about the initial release, they weren't going to release the successor until about 14-16 months after the initial Ryzen release. From what I remember, they wanted to stretch the product line out as much as they can. I can't recall which interview it was but it was very early & prior to release of Ryzen so who knows if that holds any weight still. And from what we know historically about AMD, the second gen will likely be tweaks to the existing line; kind of like the 8350 to 8370. Hopefully I am wrong. But I hope we get significant changes/updates to the product line; I am just not holding my breath. They just don't have the R&D that Intel has. Given, Intel hasn't done a whole lot in the CPU R&D department as of late but point still stands.
> 
> Thoughts?


Somewhere I read it was going to be more like the difference between bulldozer to piledriver... in their words "we'll be making the obvious changes that will net us the most gain without changing the overall design to much"... at least that's how I remember it... I tried looking through the Ryzen videos but there are so many and I can't remember exactly which one it was... I just remember it was a long video from amd or at least it was an amd spokesperson on stage talking about Ryzen. I remember thinkin to myself "why don't you just do it now and save yourselves some trouble" because this was before the release of Rysen.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Somewhere I read it was going to be more like the difference between bulldozer to piledriver... in their words "we'll be making the obvious changes that will net us the most gain without changing the overall design to much"... at least that's how I remember it... I tried looking through the Ryzen videos but there are so many and I can't remember exactly which one it was... I just remember it was a long video from amd or at least it was an amd spokesperson on stage talking about Ryzen. I remember thinkin to myself "why don't you just do it now and save yourselves some trouble" because this was before the release of Rysen.


I think we are talking about the same video. I can't remember who made it though. To be fair, they need to get market data for how the chip performs on a massive scale before they do tweaks like they did from Bulldozer to Piledriver. Let's just hope that they make proper changes to increase performance, not just re-release the same chip with one new instruction set and a slightly higher clock speed. I would not be opposed to an "E" variant of any of the Ryzen chips. The FX 8320E I have put in a few boxes I have built hasn't been bad and it uses very little power compared to its non E sku.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I think we are talking about the same video. I can't remember who made it though. To be fair, they need to get market data for how the chip performs on a massive scale before they do tweaks like they did from Bulldozer to Piledriver. Let's just hope that they make proper changes to increase performance, not just re-release the same chip with one new instruction set and a slightly higher clock speed. I would not be opposed to an "E" variant of any of the Ryzen chips. The FX 8320E I have put in a few boxes I have built hasn't been bad and it uses very little power compared to its non E sku.


I agree... bulldozer to piledriver wasn't really what I was expecting... I was hoping they would fix the major problems with bulldozer like two cores sharing same resorces, but nope... I'm not sure about the e-variant on Ryzen though... they already use so little power compared to the old fx chips and even some competing intel chips

I want to build me a Ryzen build, but money has been tight lately with my wifes health and my old truck restoration project atm... maybe next year.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I think we are talking about the same video. I can't remember who made it though. To be fair, they need to get market data for how the chip performs on a massive scale before they do tweaks like they did from Bulldozer to Piledriver. Let's just hope that they make proper changes to increase performance, not just re-release the same chip with one new instruction set and a slightly higher clock speed. I would not be opposed to an "E" variant of any of the Ryzen chips. The FX 8320E I have put in a few boxes I have built hasn't been bad and it uses very little power compared to its non E sku.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... bulldozer to piledriver wasn't really what I was expecting... *I was hoping they would fix the major problems with bulldozer like two cores sharing same resorces, but nope...* I'm not sure about the e-variant on Ryzen though... they already use so little power compared to the old fx chips and even some competing intel chips
> 
> I want to build me a Ryzen build, but money has been tight lately with my wifes health and my old truck restoration project atm... maybe next year.
Click to expand...

That's called the CMT design and to think it would be "fixed" when it was the whole point of the Arch was a bit naive. BD, PD, SR and EX all used that design, the idea is to share resources to get more compute ability into a smaller footprint. It wasn't the only CMT design to exist either.

What PD did fix was some cache issues, power/leak issues, and help get frequencies higher and more consistent.


----------



## Mega Man

And frankly excavator would of been amazing


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's called the CMT design and to think it would be "fixed" when it was the whole point of the Arch was a bit naive. BD, PD, SR and EX all used that design, the idea is to share resources to get more compute ability into a smaller footprint. It wasn't the only CMT design to exist either.
> 
> What PD did fix was some cache issues, power/leak issues, and help get frequencies higher and more consistent.


so I was naïve









On a side note, good to see you popping in again


----------



## miklkit

I've gone about as far as I can with this Ryzen build without shutting down and cannibalizing the FX rig. Strangely reluctant to do so. I don't feel any excitement but instead only sadness.


----------



## SuperZan

I was like a goblin on speed, disassembling anything I needed to build my Ryzen system.







Of course, I still had an FX system and a Phenom II system laying by so I knew I'd still be able to tinker with them.


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I've gone about as far as I can with this Ryzen build without shutting down and cannibalizing the FX rig. Strangely reluctant to do so. I don't feel any excitement but instead only sadness.


I can totally understand that. All the time and effort you've put into tuning and tweaking it to get the best possible balance of performance, temperature and noise....and now you shut it off just like that.
But maybe look at it like this: everything you put into it actually gained you knowledge and you'd be able to apply it again anytime if you had to. So you could easily reassemble and retune it, if you wanted









And a plus is that you get to gain new knowledge with a new platform. And while the learning process is not always only fun, it mostly is. Otherwise we wouldn't be here, I guess









Anyways, enjoy the new power (I know you will) and I'm crossing my fingers for a good chip


----------



## miklkit

This is my onliest puter besides a cheap laptop someone gave me, so maybe I'm just afraid of not having anything to speak of if this all goes south.

I'm sure I will like the improved performance of this new rig once it is up and running. Still gotta come up with a name for it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> I was like a goblin on speed, disassembling anything I needed to build my Ryzen system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I still had an FX system and a Phenom II system laying by so I knew I'd still be able to tinker with them.


Zan, any chance of doing the Team Cup on the Bot?


----------



## SuperZan

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mus1mus

Lappys please.


----------



## MadGoat

Although i have fought with my build plenty, mostly because i wanted the magic 4.8, i have had a good / great experience with my FX build. It's still going strong and can't really find anything that i do that pushes it to the pint that i would consider a need to upgrade. If i were on my 1100t still, i might consider an R5 1600. But to be honest, if i upgrade it will be to play with something new.









Phone doesn't like to capitalize "i" anymore... Interesting


----------



## Gen Patton

OK guys I bought the Amd fx8350 before the ryzen had become stable.I have not change my mind still going to build Motoko for now. Three years from now Yes upgrade to Threadripper 1920x(12/24) so I will be going from a dellPention 2.99 mh to a 8core Amd fx 8350 for now to a Threadripper (12/24) But for now I just wanna play Ghost in the shell on steam, along with some more steam games I will be buying later, to my codemasters F11 2016. this is the main reason I want to build. I love f-1, 2016 racing games but I need a good system. So I bought the best 8 core I could at the time without going Intel. I have a bad taste with intel. Along with my 8350 I have a Evga 980ti sc. I bought for $75.00 brand new from a guy who works for Mircosoft he had it in his closet not hook up or anything, he said when he got it the 1080ti had just came out. so I called Evga gave the serial number they said its never been reg. so I think I got a great deal so I am now down to Cd writer, and Fans and Monitor. Once buy fans and cd writer I will start my build. I can wait on my Gsync Monitor because its $815.00. SO far ive spent around $1,600.00 on Motoko. With Monitor it will be past 2 grand. this will be my first build that I will do most of the work/ with a friend who works for mircosoft watching making sure I get it right. I am tired of buying computers that do not meet my standers. I am going to build what I want. Money no bounds, if I don't have it I will save until I get it, if I cant do that get a second job. But I will have what I want. Next build in three years, Watercooled. Already pricing and doing research. But for now it's Amd's FX 8350 or my Motoko.


----------



## MadGoat

Right on, sounds like this will be a great upgrade for you then. I'm sure it will work well for you.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> OK guys I bought the Amd fx8350 before the ryzen had become stable.I have not change my mind still going to build Motoko for now. Three years from now Yes upgrade to Threadripper 1920x(12/24) so I will be going from a dellPention 2.99 mh to a 8core Amd fx 8350 for now to a Threadripper (12/24) But for now I just wanna play Ghost in the shell on steam, along with some more steam games I will be buying later, to my codemasters F11 2016. this is the main reason I want to build. I love f-1, 2016 racing games but I need a good system. So I bought the best 8 core I could at the time without going Intel. I have a bad taste with intel. Along with my 8350 I have a Evga 980ti sc. I bought for $75.00 brand new from a guy who works for Mircosoft he had it in his closet not hook up or anything, he said when he got it the 1080ti had just came out. so I called Evga gave the serial number they said its never been reg. so I think I got a great deal so I am now down to Cd writer, and Fans and Monitor. Once buy fans and cd writer I will start my build. I can wait on my Gsync Monitor because its $815.00. SO far ive spent around $1,600.00 on Motoko. With Monitor it will be past 2 grand. this will be my first build that I will do most of the work/ with a friend who works for mircosoft watching making sure I get it right. I am tired of buying computers that do not meet my standers. I am going to build what I want. Money no bounds, if I don't have it I will save until I get it, if I cant do that get a second job. But I will have what I want. Next build in three years, Watercooled. Already pricing and doing research. But for now it's Amd's FX 8350 or my Motoko.


I'm a bit confused by this but since you say money isn't an issue this is my advice:

1) Sell your 8350 on Ebay. Look at what they have sold for recently. If you have DDR3 RAM and/or an AM3+ motherboard then sell them as well. Typically, you get less for bundling items than for selling separately but it's extra hassle.

2) Get a Ryzen system. A 1600 or better Ryzen CPU, with verified (by the manufacturer) 3200 speed RAM, plus a Noctua DH-15 air cooler or a 240mm+ AIO. I personally would go with nothing below a 360mm AIO myself (if not getting a DH-15), because I like quiet noise levels. I also would go with the 1800X if money isn't an issue, so you don't have to bother with overclocking.

3) Check out Noctua's new 200mm fan. It's a high-quality fan that delivers quite a lot of airflow with low noise. A lot of people are looking for the ITX Cube case but larger cases make it much easier to have quiet cooling.

4) If you are planning on going with a water loop in the future use EK's rubber tubing. It is basically leak-proof, when paired with EK compression fittings.

Ryzen has made the FX line completely obsolete for current gaming. It's really that simple. There are a few games that do very well on FX, like Deserts of Kharak, but the FX falls down in frame times / minimum frame rates in most every game. FX has done well to remain relevant as long as it has, helped by the weakness of Jaguar's IPC. But, it's over. Ryzen is a vastly better performer in video games, delivering the crucial frame time consistency that FX doesn't have.

This makes your games run smoothly rather than stutter.

AMD knocked it out of the park with Zen and there is really no reason to put money into an FX gaming system today.


----------



## Gen Patton

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm a bit confused by this but since you say money isn't an issue this is my advice:
> 
> 1) Sell your 8350 on Ebay. Look at what they have sold for recently. If you have DDR3 RAM and/or an AM3+ motherboard then sell them as well. Typically, you get less for bundling items than for selling separately but it's extra hassle.
> 
> 2) Get a Ryzen system. A 1600 or better Ryzen CPU, with verified (by the manufacturer) 3200 speed RAM, plus a Noctua DH-15 air cooler or a 240mm+ AIO. I personally would go with nothing below a 360mm AIO myself (if not getting a DH-15), because I like quiet noise levels. I also would go with the 1800X if money isn't an issue, so you don't have to bother with overclocking.
> 
> 3) Check out Noctua's new 200mm fan. It's a high-quality fan that delivers quite a lot of airflow with low noise. A lot of people are looking for the ITX Cube case but larger cases make it much easier to have quiet cooling.
> 
> 4) If you are planning on going with a water loop in the future use EK's rubber tubing. It is basically leak-proof, when paired with EK compression fittings.
> 
> Ryzen has made the FX line completely obsolete for current gaming. It's really that simple. There are a few games that do very well on FX, like Deserts of Kharak, but the FX falls down in frame times / minimum frame rates in most every game. FX has done well to remain relevant as long as it has, helped by the weakness of Jaguar's IPC. But, it's over. Ryzen is a vastly better performer in video games, delivering the crucial frame time consistency that FX doesn't have.
> 
> This makes your games run smoothly rather than stutter.
> 
> AMD knocked it out of the park with Zen and there is really no reason to put money into an FX gaming system today.


superstition222 -

I think what you said has some merit but I think you may be a bit over zealous in your recommendation. While Ryzen does blow FX out of the water, that does not make FX any worse than it was prior to Ryzen's launch. Now I know drivers and games may start to optimize for Ryzen sooner than later but that isn't a reason to upgrade just yet.

I upgraded to a 1700X from an FX 8320. I had my 8320 OC'd quite a bit, had a really solid setup and didn't have many issues running games. That said, I don't want to be on a platform without an upgrade path and I was really missing out of PCIe 3.0 & DDR4.

I think opting for the 1800X instead of the 1700 or 1700X is silly unless you have money to burn ( I know you said you don't have a cap for this build). Ryzen overclocks rather poorly anyway and there isn't a whole lot to gain in OC'ing this round. Next release in Q2 2018....maybe then. But at most, people have been able to squeeze out 500 MHz and that's a rare case.

Gen Patton-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> OK guys I bought the Amd fx8350 before the ryzen had become stable.I have not change my mind still going to build Motoko for now. Three years from now Yes upgrade to Threadripper 1920x(12/24) so I will be going from a dellPention 2.99 mh to a 8core Amd fx 8350 for now to a Threadripper (12/24) But for now I just wanna play Ghost in the shell on steam, along with some more steam games I will be buying later, to my codemasters F11 2016. this is the main reason I want to build. I love f-1, 2016 racing games but I need a good system. So I bought the best 8 core I could at the time without going Intel. I have a bad taste with intel. Along with my 8350 I have a Evga 980ti sc. I bought for $75.00 brand new from a guy who works for Mircosoft he had it in his closet not hook up or anything, he said when he got it the 1080ti had just came out. so I called Evga gave the serial number they said its never been reg. so I think I got a great deal so I am now down to Cd writer, and Fans and Monitor. Once buy fans and cd writer I will start my build. I can wait on my Gsync Monitor because its $815.00. SO far ive spent around $1,600.00 on Motoko. With Monitor it will be past 2 grand. this will be my first build that I will do most of the work/ with a friend who works for mircosoft watching making sure I get it right. I am tired of buying computers that do not meet my standers. I am going to build what I want. Money no bounds, if I don't have it I will save until I get it, if I cant do that get a second job. But I will have what I want. Next build in three years, Watercooled. Already pricing and doing research. But for now it's Amd's FX 8350 or my Motoko.


Best bang for your buck would be stick out FX for this round IF YOU ALREADY HAVE A BOARD & RAM, wait until next upgrade in Q2 2018 & go from there. If you don't have a setup pretty much all set to go, then sell it. It's not yet to the point where FX is really dragging things down a ton...yet. With OC's, good cooling and a solid GPU, I was still able to crack the top 10% in catzilla scores, I could still play games at 1080P with very good frame rates and settings, still able to handle my work load & get the job done effectively.

If you are deadset on upgrading this round ( which is not a bad thing, hell I did), what superstition222 said earlier stands true. The Ryzen 5 series is a very solid contender against Haswell & Kaby lake chips. If money is no bound, then I would go with a 1700X (or an 1800X if you want to go ham), decent to high X370 board, use that 980Ti you got, and put the rest into a good SSD, RAM, and cooling. With Ryzen, the name of the game has been keeping the chip fed with solid B die series Samsung RAM. For cooling, the CM Hyper 212 does an adequate, albeit slightly louder job. When compared against other coolers in its price range and even coolers that are much higher priced...it holds its own and doesn't present much reason to upgrade until you start getting into some of the AIO's or high end Noctua's.

Regardless of budget, weather it be $450 or $4,500...you should opt for the best bang for the buck in your particular price range. Doesn't always mean not getting top tier stuff but spending smartly. I have done some builds for people that have been balls to the wall & max budget rigs. While its fun to have a top dog system, that money often doesn't buy you a whole lot. There are systems half the cost that perform almost every bit as good.

I always hate giving build advice because everybody has different priorities and might not be in the same position. But one thing that is true regardless of build, spending more doesn't make a system better.

Just my two cents though.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I'm a bit confused by this but since you say money isn't an issue this is my advice:
> 
> 1) Sell your 8350 on Ebay. Look at what they have sold for recently. If you have DDR3 RAM and/or an AM3+ motherboard then sell them as well. Typically, you get less for bundling items than for selling separately but it's extra hassle.
> 
> 2) Get a Ryzen system. A 1600 or better Ryzen CPU, with verified (by the manufacturer) 3200 speed RAM, plus a Noctua DH-15 air cooler or a 240mm+ AIO. I personally would go with nothing below a 360mm AIO myself (if not getting a DH-15), because I like quiet noise levels. I also would go with the 1800X if money isn't an issue, so you don't have to bother with overclocking.
> 
> 3) Check out Noctua's new 200mm fan. It's a high-quality fan that delivers quite a lot of airflow with low noise. A lot of people are looking for the ITX Cube case but larger cases make it much easier to have quiet cooling.
> 
> 4) If you are planning on going with a water loop in the future use EK's rubber tubing. It is basically leak-proof, when paired with EK compression fittings.
> *
> Ryzen has made the FX line completely obsolete for current gaming. It's really that simple*. There are a few games that do very well on FX, like Deserts of Kharak, but the FX falls down in frame times / minimum frame rates in most every game. FX has done well to remain relevant as long as it has, helped by the weakness of Jaguar's IPC. But, it's over. Ryzen is a vastly better performer in video games, delivering the crucial frame time consistency that FX doesn't have.
> 
> This makes your games run smoothly rather than stutter.
> 
> AMD knocked it out of the park with Zen and there is really no reason to put money into an FX gaming system today.


I know that Ryzen has blown FX out of the water, but I hardly think its irrelevant now... I have run test after test and honestly I can't see any real advantage for me to upgrade right now... In the hardest game I have on the cpu I still am gpu bound.... now if someone was aiming for 144fps on that game you would need a 1700 or better for sure... not even sure Ryzen can pull off 144fps in that game.. (its call The Crew and has a frame limit of 60fps anyway) But in Dirt Rally as my screenshots proved FX has no problem producing a steady 144 fps or above (I think average was over 230) when the gpu isn't the bottleneck... *While I would not recommend FX for any new builds*, I don't think that there is any need to rush out and upgrade to Ryzen yet let alone to call FX irrelevant in gaming...


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I know that Ryzen has blown FX out of the water, but I hardly think its irrelevant now... I have run test after test and honestly I can't see any real advantage for me to upgrade right now... In the hardest game I have on the cpu I still am gpu bound.... now if someone was aiming for 144fps on that game you would need a 1700 or better for sure... not even sure Ryzen can pull off 144fps in that game.. (its call The Crew and has a frame limit of 60fps anyway) But in Dirt Rally as my screenshots proved FX has no problem producing a steady 144 fps or above (I think average was over 230) when the gpu isn't the bottleneck... *While I would not recommend FX for any new builds*, I don't think that there is any need to rush out and upgrade to Ryzen yet let alone to call FX irrelevant in gaming...


Could not agree more.







It is a bit dated, but it doesn't make it trash. I know plenty of people running just fine on even older setups than an FX 8320. Two of my good friend's were running X58 builds up until Ryzen came out, one them hasn't even upgraded yet; doesn't feel the need. Now that is a bit of an extreme example but I feel it holds true. The FX line still has a good chunk of life left. Wait until there are games you cannot play comfortably before upgrading.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

exactly... my wifes old gaming rig still has a phenom in it... yeah its old... and can not play many new games... but she doesn't play new games anyway... she's still stuck on tdu2 which is a good game still. Anyway I upgraded from a quad core phenom to fx 8 core and out of boredom overclocked the heck out of it : ) Until I notice the system struggling to play games I want to play I'm sticking with it unless I just hit the lottery or something... I would love to build a Ryzen system, but I just can't justify it right now... maybe in a year or two I'll make a jump like I did before skipping Ryzen straight to the next issue.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> exactly... my wifes old gaming rig still has a phenom in it... yeah its old... and can not play many new games... but she doesn't play new games anyway... she's still stuck on tdu2 which is a good game still. Anyway I upgraded from a quad core phenom to fx 8 core and out of boredom overclocked the heck out of it : ) Until I notice the system struggling to play games I want to play I'm sticking with it unless I just hit the lottery or something... I would love to build a Ryzen system, but I just can't justify it right now... maybe in a year or two I'll make a jump like I did before skipping Ryzen straight to the next issue.


My dad ran a K7 well into the Phenom 1 days. If it works fine, don't fix it. Lots of folks are still on Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge too. Old but effective. I had an 1100T rig that was a test bench PC up until a few months ago. The platform is fine until it doesn't meet your needs.


----------



## miklkit

Got my 1700 up and running last night and it was pretty easy. Still running on optimized defaults and only played one game so far, but frame rates are the same as my 8370. It's still GPU bound.









One thing that nobody ever mentions is SSE. Everyone knows about how weak FX is in single thread games but no one mentions its real weakness, which is advanced instructions. That is where FX falls behind much more than in single thread apps and that is the best reason to get Ryzen IMO. It doesn't make too much of a difference yet, but will in the future.

@Gen Patton never mentioned what motherboard and ram he has which makes me wonder if he has any yet. FX motherboard selection is getting thin and prices might be rising as well. If all he has so far is the cpu then he would be much better off going Ryzen.


----------



## mus1mus

What board did you end up with mik?


----------



## miklkit

The Biostar X370 GT7. I tried to get a Biostar board for my FX back in 2013 but they were already sold out. Now I finally got one. It has almost no bling and a good price. All I've done so far is turned on Smartfan and set the ram to 2667 and it seems to be running fine.


----------



## tashcz

What's so special about Biostar?


----------



## SuperZan

They had some bad years, but for the most part they always offered at least one competitive board for each platform that offered substantial price/performance. The GT7 fits that mould with a VRM that's worthy of top-tier and a decent features set for under $200 USD. The only AM4 board that I think is substantially better in price/performance is the Taichi and even then, you're looking at the same performance on ambient cooling.


----------



## tashcz

Was there one for the FX platform? I've heard of Biostar ofcourse, but never saw an AM3+ mobo they made.


----------



## SuperZan

They had a couple of nice ones for AM3. The TA990FXE was okaayy, but couldn't compete with the Sabretooth or Crosshair: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Biostar/TA990FXE/13.html

The VRM implementation on that board was behind the times, where the IR35201+IR3555 setup on the GT7 is rather ahead of the curve. They've also finally got a decent BIOS team and namegt (well-known extreme overclocker) working with them, which has improved their high-end products considerably.

Their actual budget stuff has usually been a hard pass for any sort of overclocking, but that isn't so different from other vendors, and their high-end stuff is usually available at midrange prices. In the case of the GT7 that means midrange price for overbuilt VRM and the only thing I complain about is a lack of external clockgen for baseclock.


----------



## miklkit

I think it was the TA990FXE. After my fiasco with the Gigabyte UD3 I was looking for a new board and it came down to the UD5, GD80, and the TA990. I couldn't force myself to buy another Gigabyte board and the TA was no longer being sold, so I got the GD80 which turned out to be a pretty nice board.

They made other TA boards as well but they really were not made for overclocking. Methinks @Undervolter bought some not too long ago.


----------



## SuperZan

Yes, he was not pleased, though given his experience I cannot blame him. I've got a TA970 that runs a mild overclock on my 6300 without issue, but I wouldn't go nuts on that system.


----------



## Gen Patton

No wrong Miklkit Ok Here is my system this is what I bought right before Ryzen got stable: Case: Rosewell Stryker, Motherboard Asrock 990fx fatality, Memory; Cosair Dominator platinum DDR3 2400,Cosair h1001 cooler for my cpu, Evga 980tisc2.0 3tb blue western dig, 250ssd Samsung(for windows 10 pro) 850w ps, cd burner/writer A seal cd of widows pro, Cosaair strafe cherry mx red cosair rgb58 mouse. Last things I need to buy will be the cosair ml140 and the ml 120 fans. And last will be the Argo 35" monitor with Gsync because I want to take full advantage of my Evga 980ti with gsync .






This is Motoko and look she is smilliing


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> No wrong Miklkit Ok Here is my system this is what I bought right before Ryzen got stable: Case: Rosewell Stryker, Motherboard Asrock 990fx fatality, Memory; Cosair Dominator platinum DDR3 2400,Cosair h1001 cooler for my cpu, Evga 980tisc2.0 3tb blue western dig, 250ssd Samsung(for windows 10 pro) 850w ps, cd burner/writer A seal cd of widows pro, Cosaair strafe cherry mx red cosair rgb58 mouse. Last things I need to buy will be the cosair ml140 and the ml 120 fans. And last will be the Argo 35" monitor with Gsync because I want to take full advantage of my Evga 980ti with gsync .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Motoko and look she is smilliing


Gen -

If you already have this stuff and you think it will work out for you; go for it! FX is a nice series still and OC's like a mother. And maybe Ryzen will be to the point where boards, RAM, and CPU's have dropped a hair in price so upgrading won't be as hard. That 980Ti should last you a couple years. My 970 is already starting to show its age but I am not going to replace that sucker until next year at the earliest.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Gen -
> 
> If you already have this stuff and you think it will work out for you; go for it! FX is a nice series still and OC's like a mother. And maybe Ryzen will be to the point where boards, RAM, and CPU's have dropped a hair in price so upgrading won't be as hard. That 980Ti should last you a couple years. My 970 is already starting to show its age but I am not going to replace that sucker until next year at the earliest.


you know one guy on here was arguing that fx was the bottleneck in his rig running a 970









Glad to know someone knows the truth.. FX is still good... wouldn't recommend buying for new build, but since he already has it, yeah he should use it... should last him a couple years at least.. If he OC's properly maybe even 4 years...

Funny to me how much like the intel fan boys the Ryzen fans are starting to sound now... @ 5ghz FX has very close to stock Ryzen single core performance for all but the highest chips in the tests I've seen...


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> you know one guy on here was arguing that fx was the bottleneck in his rig running a 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know someone knows the truth.. FX is still good... wouldn't recommend buying for new build, but since he already has it, yeah he should use it... should last him a couple years at least.. If he OC's properly maybe even 4 years...
> 
> Funny to me how much like the intel fan boys the Ryzen fans are starting to sound now... @ 5ghz FX has very close to stock Ryzen single core performance for all but the highest chips in the tests I've seen...


Yeah the 970 was a damn good card at the time; it was the go-to Bang For The Buck card. But it will never be anything more than that. Its going on 3 years old soon...it ain't getting any faster. Developers aren't aiming games at it anymore...its just dated and there isn't anything wrong with that. Looking to get whatever the 70 or 80 series Nvidia card is at that time.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

My 8320 @ 4.8 pushes two 290s and doesnt bottleneck in 90 percent of situations...the one time it did that i can remember was skyrim modded to the gills...i worked around the issue somewhat by using supersampling and running higher resolutions....also i dont think skyrim uses the cores efficiently either

Ive been playing witcher 3, fallout 4, gta 5, and battlefield 1 and i rarely see over 75 percent cpu usage at 1080p or supersampled 3220 x 2440 i think it is


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> My 8320 @ 4.8 pushes two 290s and doesnt bottleneck in 90 percent of situations...the one time it did that i can remember was skyrim modded to the gills...i worked around the issue somewhat by using supersampling and running higher resolutions....also i dont think skyrim uses the cores efficiently either
> 
> Ive been playing witcher 3, fallout 4, gta 5, and battlefield 1 and i rarely see over 75 percent cpu usage at 1080p or supersampled 3220 x 2440 i think it is


My CPU wasn't a bottleneck before but my games do run a little nicer on my Ryzen setup. I think this is largely due to better drivers, new arch, etc. I got about a 5-10 FPS bump in GTA V and my Catzilla score wrecked my old highest.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> My CPU wasn't a bottleneck before but my games do run a little nicer on my Ryzen setup. I think this is largely due to better drivers, new arch, etc. I got about a 5-10 FPS bump in GTA V and my Catzilla score wrecked my old highest.


no doubt Ryzen will help... I just hate all the "throw away your FX chip" mentality that's around... it still is just fine for the vast majority of users that already have one... and with the price drops I've seen could be a cheap build for someone who wants to play around with overclocking, they are very fun to tweak and tune on.


----------



## miklkit

If you posted about what you already have Gen Patton, I missed it. Sorry.









Go for it. One word of caution. A user here OCed his Asrock to 5 ghz and used it for gaming with 2-Fury's and was having a great time.......until 8 months later the board died and took the cpu with it. Give yourself some head room.

It is only day 2 for Ryzen for me and I'm still tinkering with memory settings, but it seems that the single thread performance of this 3 ghz 1700 is maybe as good as the single thread performance of my 5 ghz 8370. Maybe the FX is still better. But overall I am seeing slightly better frame rates which I attribute to newer and better SSE and such.

Then Ryzen is quieter and uses less electricity. So yeah, there is no compelling reason to move to Ryzen if your FX is still going strong.


----------



## Caradine

that's more or less the single core performance, but the multicore is something along the lines of a 10ghz 8370 if you know what i mean.


----------



## ocyt

i always wondered how well those 8ghz record breakers would bench, can't seem to find anything on it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Gen -
> 
> If you already have this stuff and you think it will work out for you; go for it! FX is a nice series still and OC's like a mother. And maybe Ryzen will be to the point where boards, RAM, and CPU's have dropped a hair in price so upgrading won't be as hard. That 980Ti should last you a couple years. My 970 is already starting to show its age but I am not going to replace that sucker until next year at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> you know one guy on here was arguing that fx was the bottleneck in his rig running a 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know someone knows the truth.. FX is still good... wouldn't recommend buying for new build, but since he already has it, yeah he should use it... should last him a couple years at least.. If he OC's properly maybe even 4 years...
> 
> Funny to me how much like the intel fan boys the Ryzen fans are starting to sound now... @ 5ghz FX has very close to stock Ryzen single core performance for all but the highest chips in the tests I've seen...
Click to expand...

funnier yet is the way the introls use the same reasons fx users did.... it isnt that hot.. ( 7700k ) it does not use "that" much more power ..... ect ect ..... but when we said that.... oh no ... your wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> i always wondered how well those 8ghz record breakers would bench, can't seem to find anything on it


chew* is one of the world record breakers. he is on ocn if you want to talk to him


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caradine*
> 
> that's more or less the single core performance, but the multicore is something along the lines of a 10ghz 8370 if you know what i mean.


That's hard to say.

Performance does not scale linearly with clocks.

Just saying it this way, in Cinebanch R15, Ryzen at 4.0 without SMT (effectively just 8 total threads), it smashes my 5.4 score using the FX 8370E.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I think opting for the 1800X instead of the 1700 or 1700X is silly unless you have money to burn ( I know you said you don't have a cap for this build). Ryzen overclocks rather poorly anyway and there isn't a whole lot to gain in OC'ing this round. Next release in Q2 2018....maybe then. But at most, people have been able to squeeze out 500 MHz and that's a rare case.


For someone who says money is no object and who seems to have a lower level of technical knowledge it makes sense to get the best binning, which is 1800X, rather than having that person mess with overclocking at all. Money is no object means objecting to an 1800X on the basis on money doesn't happen legitimately. If he, indeed, wants the best AMD build he can get right now for gaming then the 1800X is a fine choice, paired with strong air cooler like the DH-15 or a large AIO.

Overclocking Ryzen is tougher than overclocking FX so I'm less likely to suggest it to people who aren't into overclocking or enthusiastic about it, especially when it seems that people who are opting for the lower bins, like the 1700, are having more trouble getting to 4.0 than people who get an 1800X. Plus, the 1800X can be found on sale, or at least was recently on sale for $100 off. If money is no object then a person should always pay for convenience. That means the best binning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> If you are deadset on upgrading this round ( which is not a bad thing, hell I did), what superstition222 said earlier stands true.


Not just that but he said he plans to upgrade to Threadripper later. It makes much more sense to get an 1800X now rather than buy a Threadripper later, after having spent money on an AM3+ system. Sell the 8350 now and get more money toward the Ryzen build. Or, if, indeed, money isn't an object then keep the 8350 as a memento. Or, set it up as another system to give to relatives or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> the CM Hyper 212 does an adequate, albeit slightly louder job.


Absolutely not. Don't pair a good processor with garbage-tier cooling, please. There are low-budget tower coolers that beat the EVO and the Hyper. So, if someone is trying to pinch pennies they wouldn't get a CM cooler anyway.

He did say money isn't an object. Why would he want to buy a Hyper for an 8 core CPU? C'mon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Regardless of budget, weather it be $450 or $4,500...you should opt for the best bang for the buck in your particular price range. Doesn't always mean not getting top tier stuff but spending smartly.


Luxury costs more than practicality but people can and do benefit from the purchase of more luxurious products. And, for a person's hearing, let alone the cooling efficiency which is clearly substandard, buying a CM Hyper is not smart spending.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> But one thing that is true regardless of build, spending more doesn't make a system better.


The market often proves that people get what they pay for, however. I certainly would never sacrifice my hearing to save a few bucks. With my tinnitus I have to have my machine in the next room, and build it to be quiet by oversizing the cooling.


----------



## warpuck

I have a friend that still uses a GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 with a 960T (Thuban) 3.5 Ghz on Linux Mint 18 to watch movies. He does not game, so it does what he feeds it. The onboard HD3000 is still good enough for that. As for power still running a 500 watt Antec. Plus 2 1600 4G sticks


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> For someone who says money is no object and who seems to have a lower level of technical knowledge it makes sense to get the best binning, which is 1800X, rather than having that person mess with overclocking at all. Money is no object means objecting to an 1800X on the basis on money doesn't happen legitimately. If he, indeed, wants the best AMD build he can get right now for gaming then the 1800X is a fine choice, paired with strong air cooler like the DH-15 or a large AIO.
> 
> Overclocking Ryzen is tougher than overclocking FX so I'm less likely to suggest it to people who aren't into overclocking or enthusiastic about it, especially when it seems that people who are opting for the lower bins, like the 1700, are having more trouble getting to 4.0 than people who get an 1800X. Plus, the 1800X can be found on sale, or at least was recently on sale for $100 off. If money is no object then a person should always pay for convenience. That means the best binning.
> Not just that but he said he plans to upgrade to Threadripper later. It makes much more sense to get an 1800X now rather than buy a Threadripper later, after having spent money on an AM3+ system. Sell the 8350 now and get more money toward the Ryzen build. Or, if, indeed, money isn't an object then keep the 8350 as a memento. Or, set it up as another system to give to relatives or something.
> Absolutely not. Don't pair a good processor with garbage-tier cooling, please. There are low-budget tower coolers that beat the EVO and the Hyper. So, if someone is trying to pinch pennies they wouldn't get a CM cooler anyway.
> 
> He did say money isn't an object. Why would he want to buy a Hyper for an 8 core CPU? C'mon.
> Luxury costs more than practicality but people can and do benefit from the purchase of more luxurious products. And, for a person's hearing, let alone the cooling efficiency which is clearly substandard, buying a CM Hyper is not smart spending.
> The market often proves that people get what they pay for, however. I certainly would never sacrifice my hearing to save a few bucks. With my tinnitus I have to have my machine in the next room, and build it to be quiet by oversizing the cooling.


Let's go over this point by point just to make sure we are on the same page here.

For sake of argument here, let's say his budget is is roughly 1K USD ( again, not a perfect example here because he doesn't have a hard cap but lets look at this objectively). Spending 10% more budget on a CPU will not gain you 10% more performance..even if you go to an R7 1700 Vs an R7 1800X OC'd by 500 MHz...the math just doesn't add up. If you are doing a balls to the wall build..then go for it...but this is a classic AMD binning scheme ( Intel did the same thing too back in the day). The 1800X is a more stable variant of the 1700X that they can get an extra $100 or so for because people want to buy the best. While that isn't a bad idea to but the top end chip for some people, buying a high end chip that you aim to upgrade out of in the near future is stupid. Save that $100 and use it elsewhere on the computer(like a quieter case or stronger cooler) . It's the same chip sans clocks and head room. I am NOT saying the 1800X is a bad choice for a CPU, its an excellent choice. I am however saying its price to performance is behind the 1700X. That is all.

Wake makes the most sense in terms of dollar to performance ratio here is keep the FX system for a year or so, wait for the ThreadRipper to have some decent boards or maybe even wait for the Ryzen chip to have a refresh & get that instead. Honestly, he is in a very good spot right now with his system. While he is technically CPU bound, that 980Ti will become dated (in terms of FPS and what settings can run games at) sooner than the FX will.

The CM 212 is a good standby option but I agree with you...not quite at all. That however doesn't make it any less capable of cooling a Ryzen chip. Very happy with my temps thus far and I live in a decently warm climate. The Noctua is an objectively better cooler...nobody is arguing that. However, I don't see shelling $90+ out for a cooler only to be thrown away to be replaced by another cooler next year if he goes to ThreadRipper. That makes zero sense. Have you seen the die on ThreadRipper? It's huge. A lot of cooler companies are going to have to go back to the drawing board to make their coolers big enough.

Luxury does cost more..that is true. But you should never out build a system with the intent of upgrading to an entirely new platform next year.

Either do FX this round, wait for Ryzen to get a refresh & go that route once launched or go FX this round and wait for ThreadRipper. OR just keep the FX rig until it doesn't meet your needs.

Again, this is just my two cents here. I always try to get the best bang for the buck when I can & I don't mind paying extra if the benefit is there. Smart spending in every price range will go very far.

TL;DR? Spending more money doesn't make your PC better.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> *For someone who says money is no object* and who seems to have a lower level of technical knowledge it makes sense to get the best binning, which is 1800X, rather than having that person mess with overclocking at all. Money is no object means objecting to an 1800X on the basis on money doesn't happen legitimately. If he, indeed, wants the best AMD build he can get right now for gaming then the 1800X is a fine choice, paired with strong air cooler like the DH-15 or a large AIO.
> 
> Overclocking Ryzen is tougher than overclocking FX so I'm less likely to suggest it to people who aren't into overclocking or enthusiastic about it, especially when it seems that people who are opting for the lower bins, like the 1700, are having more trouble getting to 4.0 than people who get an 1800X. Plus, the 1800X can be found on sale, or at least was recently on sale for $100 off. *If money is no object then a person should always pay for convenience.* That means the best binning.
> Not just that but he said he plans to upgrade to Threadripper later. It makes much more sense to get an 1800X now rather than buy a Threadripper later, after having spent money on an AM3+ system. Sell the 8350 now and get more money toward the Ryzen build. Or, if, indeed, money isn't an object then keep the 8350 as a memento. Or, set it up as another system to give to relatives or something.
> Absolutely not. Don't pair a good processor with garbage-tier cooling, please. There are low-budget tower coolers that beat the EVO and the Hyper. So, if someone is trying to pinch pennies they wouldn't get a CM cooler anyway.
> 
> *He did say money isn't an object.* Why would he want to buy a Hyper for an 8 core CPU? C'mon.
> Luxury costs more than practicality but people can and do benefit from the purchase of more luxurious products. And, for a person's hearing, let alone the cooling efficiency which is clearly substandard, buying a CM Hyper is not smart spending.
> The market often proves that people get what they pay for, however. I certainly would never sacrifice my hearing to save a few bucks. With my tinnitus I have to have my machine in the next room, and build it to be quiet by oversizing the cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go over this point by point just to make sure we are on the same page here.
> 
> For sake of argument here, *let's say his budget is is roughly 1K USD* ( again, not a perfect example here because he doesn't have a hard cap but lets look at this objectively). Spending 10% more budget on a CPU will not gain you 10% more performance..even if you go to an R7 1700 Vs an R7 1800X OC'd by 500 MHz...the math just doesn't add up. If you are doing a balls to the wall build..then go for it...but this is a classic AMD binning scheme ( Intel did the same thing too back in the day). The 1800X is a more stable variant of the 1700X that they can get an extra $100 or so for because people want to buy the best. While that isn't a bad idea to but the top end chip for some people, buying a high end chip that you aim to upgrade out of in the near future is stupid. Save that $100 and use it elsewhere on the computer(like a quieter case or stronger cooler) . It's the same chip sans clocks and head room. I am NOT saying the 1800X is a bad choice for a CPU, its an excellent choice. I am however saying its price to performance is behind the 1700X. That is all.
> 
> *Wake makes the most sense in terms of dollar to performance ratio here* is keep the FX system for a year or so, wait for the ThreadRipper to have some decent boards or maybe even wait for the Ryzen chip to have a refresh & get that instead. Honestly, he is in a very good spot right now with his system. While he is technically CPU bound, that 980Ti will become dated (in terms of FPS and what settings can run games at) sooner than the FX will.
> 
> The CM 212 is a good standby option but I agree with you...not quite at all. That however doesn't make it any less capable of cooling a Ryzen chip. Very happy with my temps thus far and I live in a decently warm climate. The Noctua is an objectively better cooler...nobody is arguing that. However, *I don't see shelling $90+ out for a cooler only to be thrown away* to be replaced by another cooler next year if he goes to ThreadRipper. That makes zero sense. Have you seen the die on ThreadRipper? It's huge. A lot of cooler companies are going to have to go back to the drawing board to make their coolers big enough.
> 
> Luxury does cost more..that is true. But you should *never out build a system with the intent of upgrading to an entirely new platform next year.*
> 
> Either do FX this round, wait for Ryzen to get a refresh & go that route once launched or go FX this round and wait for ThreadRipper. OR just keep the FX rig until it doesn't meet your needs.
> 
> Again, this is just my two cents here. I always try to get the best bang for the buck when I can & I don't mind paying extra if the benefit is there. Smart spending in every price range will go very far.
> 
> *TL;DR? Spending more money doesn't make your PC better.*
Click to expand...

Your entire post shows you do not understand what "Money is no object" means, and are trying to argue a point that was never made. See highlighted sections.

If you want a perfect example of "Money is no object", ask @CallsignVega about some of his projects. Your theoretical 1k budget is at minimum an order of magnitude off.

Also yes, yes it does make the PC better. That's what buying better things does. A $100 screen 1080p 60hz TN screen you can find at walmart does not compare to my screens in any category, including latency, color reproduction, frame/HZ-rate, features, resolution, or anything else, yes including price. At the time I got my 5960X, there was literally zero competition for it, but I had to shell out if I wanted it. I have a mechanical keyboard, and a nice mouse, do you think those did not cost more than a generic brand keyboard? I have a pair of FuryXs, do you think they don't perform better than a 280X?

The question is what better things will give you more edge in what you care about than other things, and how much you're willing to spend to gt that better thing. For some people, it doesn't matter, and they're more than happy to blow money for simply not needing to do things like OC. This is doubly true once you start taking your time into consideration; I value my time doing things I don't like outside of work at about $50-75/hr on the low end. Because of this, if I expect a R7 1700 will take me more than 3-4 hours longer to get to a state I want it to be than an 1800X will, then I'm going to buy an 1800X, because OCing for the need is not the same as OCing for fun, and I can OC for fun on both.

Welcome to OCN, where this is a hobby and people burn money. It's best to not think about it too much.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your entire post shows you do not understand what "Money is no object" means, and are trying to argue a point that was never made. See highlighted sections.
> 
> If you want a perfect example of "Money is no object", ask @CallsignVega about some of his projects. Your theoretical 1k budget is at minimum an order of magnitude off.
> 
> Also yes, yes it does make the PC better. That's what buying better things does. *A $100 screen 1080p 60hz TN screen you can find at walmart does not compare to my screens in any category*, including latency, color reproduction, frame/HZ-rate, features, resolution, or anything else, yes including price. At the time I got my 5960X, there was literally zero competition for it, but I had to shell out if I wanted it. I have a mechanical keyboard, and a nice mouse, do you think those did not cost more than a generic brand keyboard? I have a pair of FuryXs, do you think they don't perform better than a 280X?
> 
> The question is what better things will give you more edge in what you care about than other things, and how much you're willing to spend to gt that better thing. For some people, it doesn't matter, and they're more than happy to blow money for simply not needing to do things like OC. This is doubly true once you start taking your time into consideration; I value my time doing things I don't like outside of work at about $50-75/hr on the low end. Because of this, if I expect a R7 1700 will take me more than 3-4 hours longer to get to a state I want it to be than an 1800X will, then I'm going to buy an 1800X, because OCing for the need is not the same as OCing for fun, and I can OC for fun on both.
> 
> Welcome to OCN, where this is a hobby and people burn money. It's best to not think about it too much.


I spent more on my monitor than any other single component lol... but there was a reason.... albeit a dumb reason... I just had to have 120 hz 4k monitor.... ok... great... now guess what I didn't think of....







I have at least managed to get a very nice 60hz 4k result anyway using an adapter. oh and the color is great and at 49" 2 feet away from me it looks great... I just wish I had the kind of money now that I did then... I'd build a Ryzen build... back then I didn't think of throwing 400$ + at my cooling solution alone... and felt like I stole a gpu if it was under 500$


----------



## djleakyg

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your entire post shows you do not understand what "Money is no object" means, and are trying to argue a point that was never made. See highlighted sections.
> 
> If you want a perfect example of "Money is no object", ask @CallsignVega about some of his projects. Your theoretical 1k budget is at minimum an order of magnitude off.
> 
> Also yes, yes it does make the PC better. That's what buying better things does. A $100 screen 1080p 60hz TN screen you can find at walmart does not compare to my screens in any category, including latency, color reproduction, frame/HZ-rate, features, resolution, or anything else, yes including price. At the time I got my 5960X, there was literally zero competition for it, but I had to shell out if I wanted it. I have a mechanical keyboard, and a nice mouse, do you think those did not cost more than a generic brand keyboard? I have a pair of FuryXs, do you think they don't perform better than a 280X?
> 
> The question is what better things will give you more edge in what you care about than other things, and how much you're willing to spend to gt that better thing. For some people, it doesn't matter, and they're more than happy to blow money for simply not needing to do things like OC. This is doubly true once you start taking your time into consideration; I value my time doing things I don't like outside of work at about $50-75/hr on the low end. Because of this, if I expect a R7 1700 will take me more than 3-4 hours longer to get to a state I want it to be than an 1800X will, then I'm going to buy an 1800X, because OCing for the need is not the same as OCing for fun, and I can OC for fun on both.
> 
> Welcome to OCN, where this is a hobby and people burn money. It's best to not think about it too much.


Well if money is no object, why build an FX system in the first place? Go for an X299 build if its no object. The point of the FX line ( and most of AMD's products for that matter) is to be not the top tier performer but to be a good contender in terms of bang for the buck ( RX 480/580 & the Athlon XP are prime examples). I guess I might just be the odd man out here but it seems a lot like doing an LS swap & Procharger setup into a BMW Z4. Yes it might make more power & be faster but you lose sight of the purpose for which that car was built. Likewise, you wouldn't 1.8T swap a Z28. Sure you can make power but its kind of backwards. Always smart to keep an even keel.

Again, not mad & just wanted to give my two cents here & try to help someone save a few bucks if they can


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your entire post shows you do not understand what "Money is no object" means, and are trying to argue a point that was never made. See highlighted sections.
> 
> If you want a perfect example of "Money is no object", ask @CallsignVega about some of his projects. Your theoretical 1k budget is at minimum an order of magnitude off.
> 
> Also yes, yes it does make the PC better. That's what buying better things does. *A $100 screen 1080p 60hz TN screen you can find at walmart does not compare to my screens in any category*, including latency, color reproduction, frame/HZ-rate, features, resolution, or anything else, yes including price. At the time I got my 5960X, there was literally zero competition for it, but I had to shell out if I wanted it. I have a mechanical keyboard, and a nice mouse, do you think those did not cost more than a generic brand keyboard? I have a pair of FuryXs, do you think they don't perform better than a 280X?
> 
> The question is what better things will give you more edge in what you care about than other things, and how much you're willing to spend to gt that better thing. For some people, it doesn't matter, and they're more than happy to blow money for simply not needing to do things like OC. This is doubly true once you start taking your time into consideration; I value my time doing things I don't like outside of work at about $50-75/hr on the low end. Because of this, if I expect a R7 1700 will take me more than 3-4 hours longer to get to a state I want it to be than an 1800X will, then I'm going to buy an 1800X, because OCing for the need is not the same as OCing for fun, and I can OC for fun on both.
> 
> Welcome to OCN, where this is a hobby and people burn money. It's best to not think about it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent more on my monitor than any other single component lol... but there was a reason.... albeit a dumb reason... I just had to have 120 hz 4k monitor.... ok... great... now guess what I didn't think of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have at least managed to get a very nice 60hz 4k result anyway using an adapter. oh and the color is great and at 49" 2 feet away from me it looks great... I just wish I had the kind of money now that I did then... I'd build a Ryzen build... back then I didn't think of throwing 400$ + at my cooling solution alone... and felt like I stole a gpu if it was under 500$
Click to expand...

Heh, nice.

I'd like to go Ryzen, but even in the best of scenarios it ties with my 5960X OC for OC, and I would loose half my RAM, most of my PCI-e lanes, and have to get a new board/cooler as well. I really want Threadripper, but that isn't out yet and truth be told my servers need a moar cores update before my Rig does.

Probably the next investment will be replacing the Fury X with whatever non-FE AIO Vega is available, as it will give me the minor features I want (a bit more vram for that 4k, HDMI 2.0 and hopefully 2.1, etc), and I'll chuck my FuryX into a box for a stupidly OP MadVR/HTPC rig for the theater room since the projectors only 1080. Maybe I'll put a Ryzen chip like a 1600 in that rig?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your entire post shows you do not understand what "Money is no object" means, and are trying to argue a point that was never made. See highlighted sections.
> 
> If you want a perfect example of "Money is no object", ask @CallsignVega about some of his projects. Your theoretical 1k budget is at minimum an order of magnitude off.
> 
> Also yes, yes it does make the PC better. That's what buying better things does. A $100 screen 1080p 60hz TN screen you can find at walmart does not compare to my screens in any category, including latency, color reproduction, frame/HZ-rate, features, resolution, or anything else, yes including price. At the time I got my 5960X, there was literally zero competition for it, but I had to shell out if I wanted it. I have a mechanical keyboard, and a nice mouse, do you think those did not cost more than a generic brand keyboard? I have a pair of FuryXs, do you think they don't perform better than a 280X?
> 
> The question is what better things will give you more edge in what you care about than other things, and how much you're willing to spend to gt that better thing. For some people, it doesn't matter, and they're more than happy to blow money for simply not needing to do things like OC. This is doubly true once you start taking your time into consideration; I value my time doing things I don't like outside of work at about $50-75/hr on the low end. Because of this, if I expect a R7 1700 will take me more than 3-4 hours longer to get to a state I want it to be than an 1800X will, then I'm going to buy an 1800X, because OCing for the need is not the same as OCing for fun, and I can OC for fun on both.
> 
> Welcome to OCN, where this is a hobby and people burn money. It's best to not think about it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if money is no object, why build an FX system in the first place? Go for an X299 build if its no object. The point of the FX line ( and most of AMD's products for that matter) is to be not the top tier performer but to be a good contender in terms of bang for the buck ( RX 480/580 & the Athlon XP are prime examples). I guess I might just be the odd man out here but it seems a lot like doing an LS swap & Procharger setup into a BMW Z4. Yes it might make more power & be faster but you lose sight of the purpose for which that car was built. Likewise, you wouldn't 1.8T swap a Z28. Sure you can make power but its kind of backwards. Always smart to keep an even keel.
> 
> Again, not mad & just wanted to give my two cents here & try to help someone save a few bucks if they can
Click to expand...

But the entire post you were arguing with specifically stated "if money is no object" _multiple times_. In that situation, your entire argument is baseless. You should be responding to the original requester with your two cents, not trying to debunk someone with an entirely different argument that isn't actually relevant to yours, as it is up to the requester which path they will decide; Price/Performance or balls to the wall.

You other argument, that spending more doesn't make it better, is flat out wrong, and is typically only used as an argument by someone who can not or really really does not want to spend more, regardless of what the requester wants. Until you get to the best of the best, it is not a true statement without other restrictions (IE, gaming only), and OCN is a place where you can spend $400 on your rig or $40,000 without shame.

Also if you want a prime example of that hobbyist money wasting, take a look at any of the guys in this thread who dropped over $500 on water cooling to get another 2-3% OC instead of just buying an Intel chip before Ryzen was a thing. They bought FX as well.


----------



## mus1mus

1600 is fine for Gaming and everyday stuff. That is if you don't like X299.

For the FX to be built new around these times, doesn't really make a lot of good proposition. IMO.

Even X99 is not really appealing at the moment due to how prices were going from both camps. Still, getting the most of the purchase decision is still the most important thing for the OP to do.


----------



## hurricane28

The ryzen 1600 seems the bargain of the whole ryzen family.

It is a good gaming CPU and can handle the most intensive workloads with ease. The step up to the 16 cores for 100 euro/dollar is not really worth it imo. Until the prices drop, but for now the 1600 seems to be the winner. Pair it with some good fast G.Skill RAM and you're golden.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, nice.
> 
> I'd like to go Ryzen, but even in the best of scenarios it ties with my 5960X OC for OC, and I would loose half my RAM, most of my PCI-e lanes, and have to get a new board/cooler as well. I really want Threadripper, but that isn't out yet and truth be told my servers need a moar cores update before my Rig does.
> 
> Probably the next investment will be replacing the Fury X with whatever non-FE AIO Vega is available, as it will give me the minor features I want (a bit more vram for that 4k, HDMI 2.0 and hopefully 2.1, etc), and I'll chuck my FuryX into a box for a stupidly OP MadVR/HTPC rig for the theater room since the projectors only 1080. Maybe I'll put a Ryzen chip like a 1600 in that rig?
> .


thread ripper ... I'd be lying if I said I didn't want it.... I literally







at the thought... and in all honesty I will likely end up with one eventually... like I waited for the 9590 to drop and then caught it on sale for just under 200$ back when 8350's were still 230$ or so... I actually sold my old 8350 for only 10$ less than I paid for the 9590 lol... and got 300mhz more usable clock speed at max OC... that's also why I'm having trouble parting with this system even if money wasn't an issue... this chip only needs 1.464v for 5 ghz... I'll probably give it to my son when I do get the money for the upgrade...

It's embarrassing though that even at 5 ghz it can't match the single thread performance of Ryzen at 4ghz.. I am so proud of AMD though for what they have achieved... I really wish I could be a part of it... I dreamed of this exact situation for years where AMD users would be able to stand proud in competitions against intel benchmarks.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, nice.
> 
> I'd like to go Ryzen, but even in the best of scenarios it ties with my 5960X OC for OC, and I would loose half my RAM, most of my PCI-e lanes, and have to get a new board/cooler as well. I really want Threadripper, but that isn't out yet and truth be told my servers need a moar cores update before my Rig does.
> 
> Probably the next investment will be replacing the Fury X with whatever non-FE AIO Vega is available, as it will give me the minor features I want (a bit more vram for that 4k, HDMI 2.0 and hopefully 2.1, etc), and I'll chuck my FuryX into a box for a stupidly OP MadVR/HTPC rig for the theater room since the projectors only 1080. Maybe I'll put a Ryzen chip like a 1600 in that rig?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> thread ripper ... I'd be lying if I said I didn't want it.... I literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the thought... and in all honesty I will likely end up with one eventually... like I waited for the 9590 to drop and then caught it on sale for just under 200$ back when 8350's were still 230$ or so... I actually sold my old 8350 for only 10$ less than I paid for the 9590 lol... and got 300mhz more usable clock speed at max OC... that's also why I'm having trouble parting with this system even if money wasn't an issue... this chip only needs 1.464v for 5 ghz... I'll probably give it to my son when I do get the money for the upgrade...
> 
> It's embarrassing though that even at 5 ghz it can't match the single thread performance of Ryzen at 4ghz.. I am so proud of AMD though for what they have achieved... I really wish I could be a part of it... I dreamed of this exact situation for years where AMD users would be able to stand proud in competitions against intel benchmarks.
Click to expand...

TR prices tho, won't likely drop for years.

I would still say that this has been a very good year for building PCs. Next year will be more interesting with refreshes and stuff. Especially with AM4 slated to last at least a couple more years.

And ohh, did you hear that Intel's Coffee Lake will remain on LGA 1151 but needs a completely new mobo to work?








Infail!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TR prices tho, won't likely drop for years.
> 
> I would still say that this has been a very good year for building PCs. Next year will be more interesting with refreshes and stuff. Especially with AM4 slated to last at least a couple more years.
> 
> And ohh, did you hear that Intel's Coffee Lake will remain on LGA 1151 but *needs a completely new mobo to work?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infail!


wait, what??? OMG that has to be irritating to insmell fans


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> TR prices tho, won't likely drop for years.
> 
> I would still say that this has been a very good year for building PCs. Next year will be more interesting with refreshes and stuff. Especially with AM4 slated to last at least a couple more years.
> 
> And ohh, did you hear that Intel's Coffee Lake will remain on LGA 1151 but *needs a completely new mobo to work?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infail!
> 
> 
> 
> wait, what??? OMG that has to be irritating to insmell fans
Click to expand...



The rest of the specs are still in limbo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, nice.
> 
> I'd like to go Ryzen, but even in the best of scenarios it ties with my 5960X OC for OC, and I would loose half my RAM, most of my PCI-e lanes, and have to get a new board/cooler as well. I really want Threadripper, but that isn't out yet and truth be told my servers need a moar cores update before my Rig does.
> 
> Probably the next investment will be replacing the Fury X with whatever non-FE AIO Vega is available, as it will give me the minor features I want (a bit more vram for that 4k, HDMI 2.0 and hopefully 2.1, etc), and I'll chuck my FuryX into a box for a stupidly OP MadVR/HTPC rig for the theater room since the projectors only 1080. Maybe I'll put a Ryzen chip like a 1600 in that rig?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> thread ripper ... I'd be lying if I said I didn't want it.... I literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the thought... and in all honesty I will likely end up with one eventually... like I waited for the 9590 to drop and then caught it on sale for just under 200$ back when 8350's were still 230$ or so... I actually sold my old 8350 for only 10$ less than I paid for the 9590 lol... and got 300mhz more usable clock speed at max OC... that's also why I'm having trouble parting with this system even if money wasn't an issue... this chip only needs 1.464v for 5 ghz... I'll probably give it to my son when I do get the money for the upgrade...
> 
> It's embarrassing though that even at 5 ghz it can't match the single thread performance of Ryzen at 4ghz.. I am so proud of AMD though for what they have achieved... I really wish I could be a part of it... I dreamed of this exact situation for years where AMD users would be able to stand proud in competitions against intel benchmarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TR prices tho, won't likely drop for years.
> 
> I would still say that this has been a very good year for building PCs. Next year will be more interesting with refreshes and stuff. Especially with AM4 slated to last at least a couple more years.
> 
> And ohh, did you hear that Intel's Coffee Lake will remain on LGA 1151 but needs a completely new mobo to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infail!
Click to expand...

That's going to be confusing gah.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. Lots of crap incoming in the CPU Market.

1. X299 - Heat and Power
2. X399 - TR made of 4 Zen Modules (could have been 32 Cores)
3. Coffee Lake - Drama.

Meanwhile, R9-290 still chugging onnnnn!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12295374


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah. Lots of crap incoming in the CPU Market.
> 
> 1. X299 - Heat and Power
> 2. *X399 - TR made of 4 Zen Modules (could have been 32 Cores)*
> 3. Coffee Lake - Drama.
> 
> Meanwhile, R9-290 still chugging onnnnn!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12295374


Why is that a bad thing? I think it makes perfectly sense to be honest. It how the infinity fabric works. You tie more modules together as a single CPU. Maybe on the 16 core TR chip, you can enable the other 2 modules in some way, i don't think its possible but it would be need though


----------



## mus1mus

Coz AMD might be losing money on the server side of things.

The mere fact that they can pull down the prices of their EPYC chips for TR using the same product, means they can pull the prices off EPYC chips too. Thus the delidding video taken down.


----------



## hurricane28

Ah i see.

Smart move to take the video down, but i think the damage is already done by d8bouwer or whatever his name is.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Coz AMD might be losing money on the server side of things.
> 
> The mere fact that they can pull down the prices of their EPYC chips for TR using the same product, means they can pull the prices off EPYC chips too. Thus the delidding video taken down.


... No?

First off, a 16-core Epyc chip is $650, for the 2P capable model. Threadripper cost _more_, even for the 12-core model.

Second, R3 is the same die as the 1800X and it cost $109. That is how bad your argument is.

Third, no one cares what consumer chips cost when they're buying server parts.


----------



## mus1mus

First, you are nit-picking.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11551/amds-future-in-servers-new-7000-series-cpus-launched-and-epyc-analysis

2, R3 doesn't have 8C. Terrible comparison.

3. Explain then why AMD pulled down the Video.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First, you are nit-picking.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/11551/amds-future-in-servers-new-7000-series-cpus-launched-and-epyc-analysis


I'm being correct.


Quote:


> 2, R3 doesn't have 8C. Terrible comparison.


It does, four of them are just disabled like an FX-4300.
Quote:


> 3. Explain then why AMD pulled down the Video.


NDA.

The R3 cost $109 and the 8-core Epyc cost $475. By your logic, this should show that no chips should cost more than that because it's just AMD charging extra for the same physical product.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First, you are nit-picking.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/11551/amds-future-in-servers-new-7000-series-cpus-launched-and-epyc-analysis
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being correct.
Click to expand...

The fact that you chose the lowest bin of the bunch to feel like you have the edge, clearly nit-picking.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2, R3 doesn't have 8C. Terrible comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> It does, four of them are just disabled like an FX-4300.
Click to expand...

And?? No SMT?
And not as good as this 1800X? No?


Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Explain then why AMD pulled down the Video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDA.
Click to expand...

Der8auer is not that dumb to make a mistake about NDA. The fact that AMD even aswered his question about Core Config on the dies, mean something was supposedly not broken.


----------



## hurricane28

I was reading about this on the net and found this interesting article: http://www.pcworld.com/article/3211409/computers/why-ryzen-threadripper-has-two-mysterious-chips.html

I think its a smart move and plausible to put 2 defective or dummy dies on the chip to prevent the heat spreader from bending. It would be less plausible to put 2 good dies on the chip and just disable them. I think to save costs they put 2 dummy dies on it in order to support the heat spreader.


----------



## Mega Man

A better reason imo, they used failed server chips, as it costs them less to produce.

They have been in financial trouble, they are trying to make a good chip that does not break the bank


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> A better reason imo, they used failed server chips, as it costs them less to produce.
> 
> They have been in financial trouble, they are trying to make a good chip that does not break the bank


Yep, a lot more reasonable.
I'd be surprised if anything else is the reason. It is probably just the best way to make the most out of their yields.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> A better reason imo, they used failed server chips, as it costs them less to produce.
> 
> They have been in financial trouble, they are trying to make a good chip that does not break the bank


Exactly. Basically what i said in other words


----------



## Ricwin

They've been doing that for years. Phenom II's were absolutely superb for this. Some of them were dead cores and X2 chips were made to maximise returns from each batch, but some of the Phenom II X2's like the 550 or 555 Black Editions could be unlocked to 3 or 4 core processors


----------



## Gen Patton

Thanks I think I will stay with this for at least three years then upgrade to Threadripper, its already here but not stable yet so as with Ryzen I will wait. right now prices for good ddr4 is not good,and we don't know the cost of x399 boards yet, so I will enjoy bulding motoko for now. All I have left to buy is Fans so in about mabey two more weeks I can start bulding if not no rush, only items left to buy is fans to finish build. then Monitor


----------



## Alastair

The Ali cat is back!







What have I missed over the last +- month boys!


----------



## Mega Man

Beer, lots and lots of beer


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Beer, lots and lots of beer


Oh. Well that's no fun. :/ But anyway.


----------



## ocyt

u need more or better beer if you don't find it fun lad


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> u need more or better beer if you don't find it fun lad


Jack daniels here.... just faster... or Bacardi 151


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> The Ali cat is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I missed over the last +- month boys!


Welcome back


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was reading about this on the net and found this interesting article: http://www.pcworld.com/article/3211409/computers/why-ryzen-threadripper-has-two-mysterious-chips.html
> 
> I think its a smart move and plausible to put 2 defective or dummy dies on the chip to prevent the heat spreader from bending. It would be less plausible to put 2 good dies on the chip and just disable them. I think to save costs they put 2 dummy dies on it in order to support the heat spreader.


I was under the impression they were using the extra ccxs, or something else, on the unused chips for infinity fabric but I can't remember the speculation source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Beer, lots and lots of beer


ver had blonde fatale? Shouldn't take quite as many.


----------



## Mega Man

my brother makes 12% beer( aka 24 proof )


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Jack daniels here.... just faster... or Bacardi 151


Ooh when I still drank, Mr. Daniels and I had a very cordial relationship.


----------



## jclafi

Hi all !

Last week i did some upgrades to the FX rig. Yes it´s a bad thing to put money in the AM3+ platform, but the FX -8350 does not lack performance to me, and to what i use.... See 8Gb was terrible with some new games (DOOM and BF1 on line). Too much disk reading.

So i upgraded my RAM to 16GB DDR3 Corsair [email protected] (9-9-9-24 2T) and got a CoolerMaster 212X, with two 120mm, push pull configuration.

That alows me to run my FX @ 4.8Ghz, plenty of power to my needs (R9 280X @ 1080p).

Games now run much better, all disk reading is gone. *For sure 16GB RAM is a must by now*.

Happy camper ! Another year with FX !


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Hi all !
> 
> Last week i did some upgrades to the FX rig. Yes it´s a bad thing to put money in he AM3+ platform but the FX -8350 does not lack performance to me, and to what i use.... But 8Gb was terrible with some new games (DOOM and BF1 on line). Too much disk reading.
> 
> So i upgraded my RAM to 16GB DDR3 Corsair [email protected] (9-9-9-24 2T) and got a CoolerMaster 212X, with two 120mm, push pull configuration.
> 
> That alows me to run my FX @ 4.8Ghz, plenty of power to my needs (R9 280X @ 1080p).
> 
> Games now run much better, all disk reading is gone. *For sure 16GB RAM is a must by now*.
> 
> Happy camper ! Another year with FX !


I made the mistake of only going with 8GB ( 2x4GB) on my first FX build a couple years ago. BF3/COD, iTunes, and Chrome ate that up in an instant. 16GB is a minimum for me now. Glad to see others still loving their FX rigs.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, there's nothing wrong with FX. So far with Ryzen I am seeing similar to less single thread performance and better multi thread performance. The biggest difference is that Ryzen uses less electricity and runs quieter.


----------



## jclafi

Yeah 8GB is not enought... Back in 2012 8GB was OK, even now you can get away with 8GB but the gaming experience it´s not ideal. It sucks actually.

See my windows 7 eat´s 2 GB of RAM. And this with no application running. So just 6GB of usable RAM to the games. It´s a no go ! In the end 16 GB of RAM is the new default memory size!

I play a lot DOOM.... I really like the game it´s so fun... This game do not run well with 6 GB....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I made the mistake of only going with 8GB ( 2x4GB) on my first FX build a couple years ago. BF3/COD, iTunes, and Chrome ate that up in an instant. 16GB is a minimum for me now. Glad to see others still loving their FX rigs.


----------



## jclafi

See less heat is a nice bonus when you upgrade to Ryzen.... I will do that but only in 1~2 years, if nothing breaks, ahhahahaha

Grats for the upgrade !!! Enjoy your new Ryzen setup !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, there's nothing wrong with FX. So far with Ryzen I am seeing similar to less single thread performance and better multi thread performance. The biggest difference is that Ryzen uses less electricity and runs quieter.


----------



## djleakyg

I miss my 32GB of RAM on my FX system. I use like 30% of my resources just idling.


----------



## DarkGamma

FX 8350 overclocked with ram at 2400mhz? asking because things get very hot just for 4.3ghz and don't know if it is worth the overclock since my ram is at an high frequency


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> I miss my 32GB of RAM on my FX system. I use like 30% of my resources just idling.


I am convinced Windows just loves using up all the ram it can get, I had 24Gb and thought 32gb would be enough,
lo and behold this thing used up all of it


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkGamma*
> 
> FX 8350 overclocked with ram at 2400mhz? asking because things get very hot just for 4.3ghz and don't know if it is worth the overclock since my ram is at an high frequency


If your memory controller can handle it then yes please, might want to check your cooler seating and paste application if its getting that hot @4.3ghz


----------



## DarkGamma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> If your memory controller can handle it then yes please, might want to check your cooler seating and paste application if its getting that hot @4.3ghz


Sadly it is, its throttling even at stock, but of course not that noticeable. I need to clean it but it always got damn hot while trying to overclock and stress testing, temps go to the limit, 80 on the socket and 70 on the cpu (package is the cpu right?)

31ºC on the package now and 48ºC on the socket.

EDIT: lastly I noticed the throttle and worse, loss of performance, again, I need to clean my computer TIM and etc but still, always got hot and throttling while testing overclock, hence I'm asking


----------



## miklkit

What is causing the throttling, the cpu or the motherboard VRMs? That case and cooler should be able to handle 1.4-1.42 volts every day.


----------



## jaredismee

running 2400mhz on my board cooks it, running 4 dimms on my board cooks it.

i stuck with 2080mhz with the 8350 at 4.9ghz


----------



## miklkit

Four sticks of ram should not be a problem for the motherboard. They do put more stress on the CPU's IMC so more cpu-nb voltage is needed. Also running them at 1.6 volts+ helps stability. I successfully ran 4 sticks of ram for 4 1/2 years on my FX.

2400 mhz is overkill for FX. 1600 or 1866 is all that is needed until one goes past 4.8 ghz. I stopped at 2015 mhz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> running 2400mhz on my board cooks it, running 4 dimms on my board cooks it.
> 
> i stuck with 2080mhz with the 8350 at 4.9ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkGamma*
> 
> FX 8350 overclocked with ram at 2400mhz? asking because things get very hot just for 4.3ghz and don't know if it is worth the overclock since my ram is at an high frequency


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkGamma*
> 
> Sadly it is, its throttling even at stock, but of course not that noticeable. I need to clean it but it always got damn hot while trying to overclock and stress testing, temps go to the limit, 80 on the socket and 70 on the cpu (package is the cpu right?)
> 
> 31ºC on the package now and 48ºC on the socket.
> 
> EDIT: lastly I noticed the throttle and worse, loss of performance, again, I need to clean my computer TIM and etc but still, always got hot and throttling while testing overclock, hence I'm asking


I have no trouble running 5ghz with 2400 MHz ram speed... but I do have a fan blowing across vrms and ram... that and liquid cooling on cpu of coarse.. my rig is in my sig... I never even though running ram speeds up could cause heat issues on the board...


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have no trouble running 5ghz with 2400 MHz ram speed... but I do have a fan blowing across vrms and ram... that and liquid cooling on cpu of coarse.. my rig is in my sig... I never even though running ram speeds up could cause heat issues on the board...


i modded the heat sinks on my board to get mine to stop throttling, idk but i swear it affects it somehow. i guess i could be wrong.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> i modded the heat sinks on my board to get mine to stop throttling, idk but i swear it affects it somehow. i guess i could be wrong.


keep in mind though I went a bit extreme on cooling... I have a 120x360 radiator just for the cpu and it's outside the box along with the gpu radiator... I keep all the heat outside that I can then I have like two fans that blow directly over the ram and vrm's as intake fans and two exhaust opposite them to keep air moving fast... have you monitored temps while stressing to see what's getting hot... if it's the cpu then you'll need a better cpu cooler if its the vrm's a well place fan could help... assuming all TIM is good and such... lol... I forgot was it you or the other poster that said they still had trouble with heat .... been up since 2 am


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> keep in mind though I went a bit extreme on cooling... I have a 120x360 radiator just for the cpu and it's outside the box along with the gpu radiator... I keep all the heat outside that I can then I have like two fans that blow directly over the ram and vrm's as intake fans and two exhaust opposite them to keep air moving fast... have you monitored temps while stressing to see what's getting hot... if it's the cpu then you'll need a better cpu cooler if its the vrm's a well place fan could help... assuming all TIM is good and such


yea my cpu is fine, i got aa 280 and 420 on it now









the vrm/nb are my limiting factors for sure on this gigabyte 990fx gaming mobo, even with heatsinks from another board attached to them with screws and thermal paste.

edit: also it was not me, i just came to posy my opinion on the topic.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> yea my cpu is fine, i got aa 280 and 420 on it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vrm/nb are my limiting factors for sure on this gigabyte 990fx gaming mobo, even with heatsinks from another board attached to them with screws and thermal paste.
> 
> edit: also it was not me, i just came to posy my opinion on the topic.


I so loose track sometimes and I'm a bit lazy to go back and re-read lol... but yeah if he's reading the info is there







Heat is not an issue for me now at all... I left mine folding for a solid week cpu and gpu... hottest cpu got was 32C on package and 55C on socket... hottest gpu got was 61C... vrm's was lower than socket lol... no temp got over 61C was pretty good to see my efforts paid off.


----------



## DarkGamma

I made 2 threads that got a little too messy and large, but my rig is on my sig.

I do believe it is the infamous ASRock 990FX Killer that I have, as I said temps top out at 80 on the socket and 70 on the cpu stress testing, I have no fans blowing onto the vrm


----------



## DarkGamma

I have yet to try, space is a problem, but I'll try to fit the stock fan blowing into the vrm heatsink, my question is, will it really be worth the hassle? even my graphics card got lazy, doesn't overclock for almost nothing...

Another thing, can't fit a fan on the bottom of the case because my PSU occupies half of the slot, should I try any trickery to get it there or just leave it be without bottom fan?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

on some boards they will throttle earlier than that... but yeah... I would look into better cpu cooling and a fan on the backside of the socket if you can... my case didn't have room for a back side fan, but I have done pretty good with just and extreme cooling solution on the cpu itself and plenty of air moving on the front side of the board all around the cpu socket and over ram and vrm's


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkGamma*
> 
> I made 2 threads that got a little too messy and large, but my rig is on my sig.
> 
> I do believe it is the infamous ASRock 990FX Killer that I have, as I said temps top out at 80 on the socket and 70 on the cpu stress testing, I have no fans blowing onto the vrm


Very infamous board, will definitely need additional cooling.


----------



## bigdayve

Hey everyone, I have memory questions.

I bought this ram on sale and thought I could get a decent overclock. It is a low voltage kit (1.35v stock) and it seems that any dram voltage over 1.5 does not add any stability while overclocking. I've tried increasing the NB voltage to make sure it was getting enough voltage for the new ram, but that doesn't seem to add stability either. The ram is cheap and I think I am getting what I paid for.

I haven't done extensive stability testing with memtest to verify the stability of this memory. Right now I am running it at 2000mhz (214 FSB) @ 12-12-12-40-45. I was able to run it at 1866 (200 FSB) @ CAS 11. I'm not sure which option would be better or if the difference would be negligible.

Also, what software is recommended for benchmarking memory? I've seen a number of references to AIDA64 in this thread. Is there any other recommended software? I'd prefer not to have to deal with free trials or paying for software.

I haven't updated my sig yet. My old memory is in my sig, which is likely faster than the new stuff


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, there's nothing wrong with FX. So far with Ryzen I am seeing similar to less single thread performance and better multi thread performance. The biggest difference is that Ryzen uses less electricity and runs quieter.


LOL Whaat?

IPC performance is more than doubled my friend, so there is no way you get same as lower single thread performance.

Cinebench scores are almost doubles, Physics score in 3Dmark also doubled and gaming is also improved, i don't know how much more frames i get but i do notice that most games i play do run a lot smoother.

The only thing i miss compared to my FX system is stability but i am sure Asus or AMD is going to fix this pretty soon.

There is nothing wrong with FX system and everything runs just fine but that's about it to be honest. Everything on my ryzen system runs smoother and faster and its not a smart idea to infest in an end of life platform in the first place.


----------



## mus1mus

Single core performance is not doubled.

In Cinebench R15, Ryzen at 4.0 with 4 cores disabled scored like my FX at 5.5.


----------



## hurricane28

I did not say that single core is doubled i said IPC performance is more than doubled. Single core performance is still much much higher on ryzen.

You compare overclock to overclock with an difference of 1.5 GHz advantage on FX. I mean, who is running their FX CPU at 5.5 GHz for 24/7 use lol. compare stock vs stock.

How ever you want to turn it, FX is no match for the 1600 on any given level.


----------



## mus1mus

I believe IPC relates to single core.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes correct. And that is what i see with my ryzen system compared to the FX.


----------



## mus1mus

AMD quotes ~40% IPC Improvement. IIRC.


----------



## hurricane28

AMD aimed for 40% IPC improvement and they certainly succeeded there, 52% is what we get.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have memory questions.
> 
> I bought this ram on sale and thought I could get a decent overclock. It is a low voltage kit (1.35v stock) and it seems that any dram voltage over 1.5 does not add any stability while overclocking. I've tried increasing the NB voltage to make sure it was getting enough voltage for the new ram, but that doesn't seem to add stability either. The ram is cheap and I think I am getting what I paid for.
> 
> I haven't done extensive stability testing with memtest to verify the stability of this memory. Right now I am running it at 2000mhz (214 FSB) @ 12-12-12-40-45. I was able to run it at 1866 (200 FSB) @ CAS 11. I'm not sure which option would be better or if the difference would be negligible.
> 
> Also, what software is recommended for benchmarking memory? I've seen a number of references to AIDA64 in this thread. Is there any other recommended software? I'd prefer not to have to deal with free trials or paying for software.
> 
> I haven't updated my sig yet. My old memory is in my sig, which is likely faster than the new stuff


i run IBT avx at max mem usage.
although that failed on the 18th pass, and windows memtest got caught in a loop for 8 hours at 96%, still running my ram at 2000mhz, 11-12-11-34 1.65v
think i should give it more voltage? higher timings?
i haven't noticed it help anything tbh. dues ex, r6 siege, both bench the same as 1866 9-10-9-28 1.55v, so i really don't think ram speeds help much if at all past 1600mhz (then again i can't get my chip to run past 4.3ghz on all eight cores, 4.6ghz on 6 cores though)
you can test speeds with maxxmem2, although those results are always something different so it may not be very accurate or even indicative of real performance values


----------



## miklkit

Yes Ryzen has better IPC but at much lower clocks. Due to a bios glitch I was forced to game for a while with my 1700 at stock clocks and it was definitely bottlenecking the system. Now it is back to 3.8 and it is much better.

Think of it as a car engine. The smaller, more efficient Ryzen couldn't pull the same load as the larger, less efficient FX. It has to be "bored out" to 3.8 mhz to match or beat the 5 mhz FX.

That said, it's early yet but the frame rates in newer games is better at any clocks. In one game the frame rates at 1440P are the same or better than the FX at 1080P. Since the FX was never close to running flat out in that game I have to think it is the better SSE performance making the difference.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes Ryzen has better IPC but at much lower clocks. Due to a bios glitch I was forced to game for a while with my 1700 at stock clocks and it was definitely bottlenecking the system. Now it is back to 3.8 and it is much better.
> 
> Think of it as a car engine. The smaller, more efficient Ryzen couldn't pull the same load as the larger, less efficient FX. It has to be "bored out" to 3.8 mhz to match or beat the 5 mhz FX.
> 
> That said, it's early yet but the frame rates in newer games is better at any clocks. In one game the frame rates at 1440P are the same or better than the FX at 1080P. Since the FX was never close to running flat out in that game I have to think it is the better SSE performance making the difference.


I do not have to remind you that an stock 1700 will not bottleneck your GPU in any way... My stock 1600 runs circles around an FX even when its clocked at 4.8-5.0 GHz, let alone an 1700.
It was not the CPU but the Motherboard that held you back.

Faster RAM also increases ryzen performance quite a bit. I seen a nice improvement at 3466 MHz compared to 3200 MHz. Its not so much that i get higher frames but system feels snappier and games run smoother with well tuned high frequency RAM.

FPS also depends on what the limiting factor is in your system. I mean, i am GPU bound at the moment so i don't see much fps gain from FX to ryzen in GPU bound games but in CPU bound games and in physics i see nice improvement. At 1440p or 4 K the results are similar as the GPU is the bottleneck and the CPU not so much at those resolutions.

This is why i don't use reviewers as a guideline to buy components as the majority of them have no clue how to properly benchmark. I seen a benchmark once claiming that the i7 7700 was faster than the 1700 while the i7 was at its knees and was at a constant 60-70% load while the ryzen was relaxed at only 35-40% utilization..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have memory questions.
> 
> I bought this ram on sale and thought I could get a decent overclock. It is a low voltage kit (1.35v stock) and it seems that any dram voltage over 1.5 does not add any stability while overclocking. I've tried increasing the NB voltage to make sure it was getting enough voltage for the new ram, but that doesn't seem to add stability either. The ram is cheap and I think I am getting what I paid for.
> 
> I haven't done extensive stability testing with memtest to verify the stability of this memory. Right now I am running it at 2000mhz (214 FSB) @ 12-12-12-40-45. I was able to run it at 1866 (200 FSB) @ CAS 11. I'm not sure which option would be better or if the difference would be negligible.
> 
> Also, what software is recommended for benchmarking memory? I've seen a number of references to AIDA64 in this thread. Is there any other recommended software? I'd prefer not to have to deal with free trials or paying for software.
> 
> I haven't updated my sig yet. My old memory is in my sig, which is likely faster than the new stuff


I don't have time to go into details.

Nb needs 0.1v bump from stock.

Cpu/nb also does. ( Generally 0.1 but sometime more


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I do not have to remind you that an stock 1700 will not bottleneck your GPU in any way... My stock 1600 runs circles around an FX even when its clocked at 4.8-5.0 GHz, let alone an 1700.
> It was not the CPU but the Motherboard that held you back.
> 
> Faster RAM also increases ryzen performance quite a bit. I seen a nice improvement at 3466 MHz compared to 3200 MHz. Its not so much that i get higher frames but system feels snappier and games run smoother with well tuned high frequency RAM.
> 
> FPS also depends on what the limiting factor is in your system. I mean, i am GPU bound at the moment so i don't see much fps gain from FX to ryzen in GPU bound games but in CPU bound games and in physics i see nice improvement. At 1440p or 4 K the results are similar as the GPU is the bottleneck and the CPU not so much at those resolutions.
> 
> This is why i don't use reviewers as a guideline to buy components as the majority of them have no clue how to properly benchmark. I seen a benchmark once claiming that the i7 7700 was faster than the 1700 while the i7 was at its knees and was at a constant 60-70% load while the ryzen was relaxed at only 35-40% utilization..


You don't have to remind me of anything because you are just plain wrong. I saw reduced frame rates when stock that are now back where they used to be with the FX.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdayve*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have memory questions.
> 
> I bought this ram on sale and thought I could get a decent overclock. It is a low voltage kit (1.35v stock) and it seems that any dram voltage over 1.5 does not add any stability while overclocking. I've tried increasing the NB voltage to make sure it was getting enough voltage for the new ram, but that doesn't seem to add stability either. The ram is cheap and I think I am getting what I paid for.
> 
> I haven't done extensive stability testing with memtest to verify the stability of this memory. *Right now I am running it at 2000mhz (214 FSB) @ 12-12-12-40-45. I was able to run it at 1866 (200 FSB) @ CAS 11. I'm not sure which option would be better or if the difference would be negligible.
> 
> Also, what software is recommended for benchmarking memory*? I've seen a number of references to AIDA64 in this thread. Is there any other recommended software? I'd prefer not to have to deal with free trials or paying for software.
> 
> I haven't updated my sig yet. My old memory is in my sig, which is likely faster than the new stuff


Run your game/software at both speeds and see which one gives you the best experience.
HCI memtest is an excellent memory test you have to run several instances to test all your memory


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> You don't have to remind me of anything because you are just plain wrong. I saw reduced frame rates when stock that are now back where they used to be with the FX.


LOL, you are the only one that claims that the FX is faster than your ryzen CPU... Its NOT the CPU but your board dude..

Seriously, do you really think your FX is faster than ryzen when gaming...?! ryzen has 52% more IPC power so you obviously doing something wrong or there is another "bottleneck" in your system, its CAN'T be the CPU...

Even at stock my 1600 outperforms my previous FX CPU when it was running at 4.8 GHz so there is no way your claims can be credible.


----------



## ocyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Run your game/software at both speeds and see which one gives you the best experience.
> HCI memtest is an excellent memory test you have to run several instances to test all your memory


wouldn't memtest86+ be best?
that way it tests all of the ram and not just what's available


----------



## bigdayve

I have a USB with memtest to check memory stability. I am familiar with that program. I was asking about benchmarking software for ram.

Sometimes HWiNFO will not recognize half the memory depending on the settings I have entered, so I suspect one stick is significantly worse than the other.

@Mega Man I have tried increasing the voltages you mentioned, but no luck so far. Maybe I need to just keep experimenting. Memory OC is probably the most tedious type of OC I have ever done.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> wouldn't memtest86+ be best?
> that way it tests all of the ram and not just what's available


memtest86 is a little more in depth but hci memtest is tons faster and finds instabilities just as well...i would guess its an extremely rare case that hci misses something that mem86 catches...that said if you have 16gb ypu have to open 16 instances on the free version but its a great tool that cuts days off of testing times


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocyt*
> 
> wouldn't memtest86+ be best?
> that way it tests all of the ram and not just what's available


In windows there's no way to test all the RAM regardless of program, you'd have to run it off a live Linux distro to do that afaik


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> In windows there's no way to test all the RAM regardless of program, you'd have to run it off a live Linux distro to do that afaik


memtest86 runs pre windows so it does test 100 percent but it takes a long time to run through it all...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL, you are the only one that claims that the FX is faster than your ryzen CPU... Its NOT the CPU but your board dude..
> 
> Seriously, do you really think your FX is faster than ryzen when gaming...?! ryzen has 52% more IPC power so you obviously doing something wrong or there is another "bottleneck" in your system, its CAN'T be the CPU...
> 
> Even at stock my 1600 outperforms my previous FX CPU when it was running at 4.8 GHz so there is no way your claims can be credible.


You think it's the motherboard??? LOL You would................ So when are you going to buy me a new motherboard to prove your hypothesis?









Seriously, I was surprised too when games that never stutter started stuttering and showing low fps in the most stressful situations. In task manager it showed that just like FX obly one core is being used. Ryzen does not spread the load around just like FX but because of the lower clocks that one core had to work harder and sometimes hit 100% loads. Higher clocks fixed that.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL, you are the only one that claims that the FX is faster than your ryzen CPU... Its NOT the CPU but your board dude..
> 
> Seriously, do you really think your FX is faster than ryzen when gaming...?! ryzen has 52% more IPC power so you obviously doing something wrong or there is another "bottleneck" in your system, its CAN'T be the CPU...
> 
> Even at stock my 1600 outperforms my previous FX CPU when it was running at 4.8 GHz so there is no way your claims can be credible.
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's the motherboard??? LOL You would................ So when are you going to buy me a new motherboard to prove your hypothesis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was surprised too when games that never stutter started stuttering and showing low fps in the most stressful situations. In task manager it showed that just like FX obly one core is being used. Ryzen does not spread the load around just like FX but because of *the lower clocks that one core had to work harder* and sometimes hit 100% loads. Higher clocks fixed that.
Click to expand...

No.

IPS is IPC x Speed. It is mathematically proven that the IPS of Ryzen is higher. You need to find something besides "clocks" to blame.

Also it's a Biostar. While I won't blame it without proof, it wouldn't surprise me. There is a reason they're all but dead.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No.
> 
> IPS is IPC x Speed. It is mathematically proven that the IPS of Ryzen is higher. You need to find something besides "clocks" to blame.
> 
> Also it's a Biostar. While I won't blame it without proof, it wouldn't surprise me. There is a reason they're all but dead.


I can't speak to any issues with the GT7; mine's been great thus far. Since Z170 they've had a fairly impressive comeback of well-received and reviewed boards, at least at the top of the range. Haven't seen a rash of similar issues from other GT7 owners, so I'd place the issue elsewhere.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No.
> 
> IPS is IPC x Speed. It is mathematically proven that the IPS of Ryzen is higher. You need to find something besides "clocks" to blame.
> 
> Also it's a Biostar. While I won't blame it without proof, it wouldn't surprise me. There is a reason they're all but dead.


Yes.

When running stock clocks in an old DX8 game Ryzen only uses one core, just like FX. That one core goes straight to 100% loads and stays there, bottlenecking the system. When it is OCed that one core does not hit 100% loads and does not bottleneck the system resulting in higher fps just like FX.

Yes Ryzen has a higher IPC but lower clocks and when using just one core it seems to even out.


----------



## mus1mus

Have you tried different Power Plans on your Ryzen System mik?

Win10 and Ryzen didn't play well at lunch due to some Power Management issues. Til now, people get differing results.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, try maximum power plan otherwise the CPU will throttle down no matter what you set in BIOS.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

similar issues were felt when FX line was first introduced, even now tweeking the bios and windows settings gets a much better result than just stock with fx....

@ hurricane run a single core bench on Cinebench R15 and post results... that should go a long way to settling the single core performance debate... keeping in mind that people OC here do your best OC pls... I ask this too because I am considering upgrading still... but I want to know more before I spend money... at the moment I have no viable proof that it'll be worth it short of bragging rights for having a higher bench.

Here is mine


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> similar issues were felt when FX line was first introduced, even now tweeking the bios and windows settings gets a much better result than just stock with fx....
> 
> @ hurricane run a single core bench on Cinebench R15 and post results... that should go a long way to settling the single core performance debate... keeping in mind that people OC here do your best OC pls... I ask this too because I am considering upgrading still... but I want to know more before I spend money... at the moment I have no viable proof that it'll be worth it short of bragging rights for having a higher bench.
> 
> Here is mine


Here is mine:



At 3.875 GHz its not even close.. let alone when i clock it to 4 GHz which is stock 8350 frequency..

Lets try multi core shall we?:



Yet again, not even close to the 8350, not even if you clock it to 5.2 GHz.. And this is only an synthetic benchmark, the results are even better in gaming or rendering etc.

I know we compare an 8 core to an 6 core 12 threaded CPU but the single core performance is the same if not better with an 4c 8 thread ryzen CPU.

I am not saying that the 8350 isn't usable anymore all of a sudden but the performance of ryzen is so much better. My best Physics on the FX at 5.3 GHz is 10374 and on the ryzen 17 k area.. yet again not even close..

Yet the 8350 costs roughly €130 here while the ryzen 5 1400 costs a few quid more but offers much better performance. Long story short, the FX line CPU's are obsolete now and its a poor choice for people that want to buy new PC and its quite expensive for an end of life platform too.

End of story.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> At 3.875 GHz its not even close.. let alone when i clock it to 4 GHz which is stock 8350 frequency..
> 
> Lets try multi core shall we?:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, not even close to the 8350, not even if you clock it to 5.2 GHz.. And this is only an synthetic benchmark, the results are even better in gaming or rendering etc.
> 
> I know we compare an 8 core to an 6 core 12 threaded CPU but the single core performance is the same if not better with an 4c 8 thread ryzen CPU.
> 
> I am not saying that the 8350 isn't usable anymore all of a sudden but the performance of ryzen is so much better. My best Physics on the FX at 5.3 GHz is 10374 and on the ryzen 17 k area.. yet again not even close..
> 
> Yet the 8350 costs roughly €130 here while the ryzen 5 1400 costs a few quid more but offers much better performance. Long story short, the FX line CPU's are obsolete now and its a poor choice for people that want to buy new PC and its quite expensive for an end of life platform too.
> 
> End of story.


I can vouch for the PhysX performance of Ryzen. Running through several Catzilla benches and a few in game benchmarks, Ryzen has dramatically improved performance across the board. With faster RAM, better single core and multicore performance and much better cache/utilization of cache, I am able to cream my previous scores and I have some serious advantages over some of my friends systems. I nearly doubled my friends Sandy Birdge i7 & GTX 770 setup; I more than trippled an i7 960 & R9 390 setup, & by best friends GTX 970 SLI with a 3960X gets beat by my 1070 and R7 1700X. The new architecture is really solid.

Just upgrading from my 8320 that was clocked at 4.2 & my GTX 970, I jumped from 29K to 33K with day 1 drivers & BIOS. Even in just simple things, the revised instruction sets really make a dig difference in some apps. Handbrake conversions take about half as long as they used to. My Cinebench Score was much better too.

All things considered...I didn't upgrade to Ryzen for the CPU though. I upgraded because of the chipset. I wanted PCIe 3, DDR4, m.2, Native NVME Support, better IO, etc. My advice to people on the fence....WAIT IT OUT. If your FX system is still kicking ass & taking names, KEEP IT! I had a perfectly functional FX 8320, MSI 970 Gaming, and 32GB's of DDR3 1600 that I was able to sell for almost the cost of my Ryzen system. Only reason I upgraded was because I got pretty much MSRP for my old parts.


----------



## jclafi

There is no reason to buy FX line for a new PC today..... The R5 1400 with 4 cores and 8 threads is the choice by far, even if is more expensive !










The 4M and 8T desing of the FX is from 2010 and is obsolete. Yes it works but is miles behind Ryzen. AM3+ platform is a dead end.

My FX-8350 have good performance for what i need and use, but i will upgrade to Zen+ for sure !


----------



## djleakyg

It may be a dated design but many people are able to hold on to older platforms for a long time. I know plenty of people with FX systems still and even people with Nahelem & Sandy Bridge i7's still. If it gets the job done...go for it! The big improvement for me was chipset.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> similar issues were felt when FX line was first introduced, even now tweeking the bios and windows settings gets a much better result than just stock with fx....
> 
> @ hurricane run a single core bench on Cinebench R15 and post results... that should go a long way to settling the single core performance debate... keeping in mind that people OC here do your best OC pls... I ask this too because I am considering upgrading still... but I want to know more before I spend money... at the moment I have no viable proof that it'll be worth it short of bragging rights for having a higher bench.
> 
> Here is mine


164/165 is about average for Ryzen at 4GHz in CB r15


----------



## DarkGamma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkGamma*
> 
> I have yet to try, space is a problem, but I'll try to fit the stock fan blowing into the vrm heatsink, my question is, will it really be worth the hassle? even my graphics card got lazy, doesn't overclock for almost nothing...
> 
> Another thing, can't fit a fan on the bottom of the case because my PSU occupies half of the slot, should I try any trickery to get it there or just leave it be without bottom fan?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Very infamous board, will definitely need additional cooling.


How will I manage to stick the stock fan of the stock cooler to blow onto this VRM heatsink? Worth the hassle to try any overclock after?



And here, bottom fan slot occupied by the PSU, should I try any shenanigans and get a fan there or leave it be?


----------



## miklkit

The power plan in Win10 is set to high performance with some tweaks. I just spent three days doing compatibility tweaks so it plays nice with this Ryzen. Overall today is day 9 for this Ryzen and I have barely started tweaking it.

Anyhoo, this morning I played an old DX8 single thread game with the ram at 2940 or so, the bus bumped to 100.3, and the stock cpu settings. As expected there were frame rate drops when the action got hot and heavy. This old game, Giants: Citizen Kabuto, is light on graphic loads but heavy on physics loads.



I fracked the oc last night, so later when I get it back to 3.8 I'll play that game again.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The power plan in Win10 is set to high performance with some tweaks. I just spent three days doing compatibility tweaks so it plays nice with this Ryzen. Overall today is day 9 for this Ryzen and I have barely started tweaking it.
> 
> Anyhoo, this morning I played an old DX8 single thread game with the ram at 2940 or so, the bus bumped to 100.3, and the stock cpu settings. As expected there were frame rate drops when the action got hot and heavy. This old game, Giants: Citizen Kabuto, is light on graphic loads but heavy on physics loads.
> 
> 
> 
> I fracked the oc last night, so later when I get it back to 3.8 I'll play that game again.


What "tweaks" are you revering to? W 10 plays nice with ryzen out of the box lol.

You play old game on new drivers.. it obviously is not going to work that well. This was the game you were talking about and blame the CPU for beging the "bottleneck"?


----------



## SuperZan

Well, it would be in that situation. Thats just the nature of those old games designed when single-core processors were a thing. There are all sorts of niggling incompatibilities; won't stop you from playing the game, but it won't take advantage of everything a modern processor can do, either.

A Fiji card's upper frames are probably ridiculous in that game from 17 years ago, so ipso facto you're going to be CPU limited. Without speaking to stutter or other odd problems, the fact remains that you're still going to be CPU limited in a game from 2000.


----------



## mus1mus

It might be worth looking into using W7 in those games mik.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3614596_mus1mus_3dmark11___performance_radeon_r9_290_22514_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/3616433_mus1mus_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_780_5918_marks

All I can say is, Ryzen is not bad for 3D. Even Vantage does well so yeah.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5631872


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> There is no reason to buy FX line for a new PC today..... The R5 1400 with 4 cores and 8 threads is the choice by far, even if is more expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4M and 8T desing of the FX is from 2010 and is obsolete. Yes it works but is miles behind Ryzen. AM3+ platform is a dead end.
> 
> My FX-8350 have good performance for what i need and use, but i will upgrade to Zen+ for sure !


no one is recommending them for new build : ) just clearing the air over a single core debate that was going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> At 3.875 GHz its not even close.. let alone when i clock it to 4 GHz which is stock 8350 frequency..
> 
> Lets try multi core shall we?:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, not even close to the 8350, not even if you clock it to 5.2 GHz.. And this is only an synthetic benchmark, the results are even better in gaming or rendering etc.
> 
> I know we compare an 8 core to an 6 core 12 threaded CPU but the single core performance is the same if not better with an 4c 8 thread ryzen CPU.
> 
> I am not saying that the 8350 isn't usable anymore all of a sudden but the performance of ryzen is so much better. My best Physics on the FX at 5.3 GHz is 10374 and on the ryzen 17 k area.. yet again not even close..
> 
> Yet the 8350 costs roughly €130 here while the ryzen 5 1400 costs a few quid more but offers much better performance. Long story short, the FX line CPU's are obsolete now and its a poor choice for people that want to buy new PC and its quite expensive for an end of life platform too.
> 
> End of story.


120 - 159 is a good improvement but not sure it's worth the upgrade for me yet... and yeah multicore is through the roof compaired to mine... but to quote the intel guys a few years back... not very many games use that many threads yet... actually I've only started seeing games making good use of 8 threads in the last 4 years... I might consider it around Christmas... would be a good present to myself lol.. I usually wait till I can double my performance which Ryzen is actually doing on the multi core with the 1800x but this time I have to ask myself.... do I really need it? would it really be any benefit to me? I can only make use of 60 hz on this 4k monitor... so there is not much point worrying about anything over that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> no one is recommending them for new build : ) just clearing the air over a single core debate that was going on.
> 120 - 159 is a good improvement but not sure it's worth the upgrade for me yet... and yeah multicore is through the roof compaired to mine... but to quote the intel guys a few years back... not very many games use that many threads yet... actually I've only started seeing games making good use of 8 threads in the last 4 years... I might consider it around Christmas... would be a good present to myself lol.. I usually wait till I can double my performance which Ryzen is actually doing on the multi core with the 1800x but this time I have to ask myself.... do I really need it? would it really be any benefit to me? I can only make use of 60 hz on this 4k monitor... so there is not much point worrying about anything over that.


It depends what you are doing with your system. If its plain gaming i would say no there is no advantage at 4 K as the CPU is not the bottleneck but the GPU at that resolution.

I do a lot more than gaming. I do video editing which is very taxing on the CPU depending on the resolution. More and more games utilize multi core CPU's now and even older games like Crysis 3 which is still one of the most demanding games out there. Save yourself the money now and get yourself a nice ryzen present with Christmas when the priced might drop for ryzen.


----------



## jaredismee

just ran my 8350 on its 24/7 OC of 4.9ghz



not amazing, but not bad either.


----------



## SuperZan

It's quite good for a chip that never favoured single-core performance to begin with.


----------



## miklkit

Sheesh. You people are making a mountain out of a molehill.









My system is capped at 150fps and the Ryzen at stock has trouble holding that and in fact has dropped all the way down to 63 fps in that game while OCed it can hold 150 most of the time with drops to 120 or so. I've been playing that game since 2000 and highly recommend it if you enjoy English humor, and most of those years it was running at 10-40 fps. The FX got it to 60 fps and then capped it out.









Win10 runs fine with old games. It turned out that FX is much less finicky than Ryzen is and when I pulled the HDs out of the FX and put them into this Ryzen build it suddenly had issues that took time to work out.

Anyway I hope this is over and I can get back to learning this new system.


----------



## jaredismee

i just like running benchmarks and seeing results









glad to see them come up in any argument.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> i just like running benchmarks and seeing results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see them come up in any argument.


that was a pretty good score too... I usually get 120, but for whatever reason every once in a while it'll jump to 122... multicore is almost always 802-806


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> i just like running benchmarks and seeing results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see them come up in any argument.
> 
> 
> 
> that was a pretty good score too... I usually get 120, but for whatever reason every once in a while it'll jump to 122... multicore is almost always 802-806
Click to expand...

129 was the best I did on FX , 172 on Ryzen SC multi I hit 869 FX and 1849 on Ryzen.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 129 was the best I did on FX , 172 on Ryzen SC multi I hit 869 FX and 1849 on Ryzen.


from what I'm hearing that's a nice OC for Ryzen chips too... part of me wants to get one now... but then again... maybe if I wait, the binning will get better : ) I do wonder though what my cooling setup will do for Ryzen... assuming the block will fit that is... it keeps this 9590 well within acceptable temps









Another thing is, I might would actually rather save up and go for broke with a 16 core chip... just to sorta future proof it.... and they are bound to not come down in price for some time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 129 was the best I did on FX , 172 on Ryzen SC multi I hit 869 FX and 1849 on Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what I'm hearing that's a nice OC for Ryzen chips too... part of me wants to get one now... but then again... maybe if I wait, the binning will get better : ) I do wonder though what my cooling setup will do for Ryzen... assuming the block will fit that is... it keeps this 9590 well within acceptable temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing is, I might would actually rather save up and go for broke with a 16 core chip... just to sorta future proof it.... and they are bound to not come down in price for some time.
Click to expand...

You have a nice rig, I wouldn;t be in any hurry to upgrade without any kind of hardware failure.

I'm pushing 1.5 volts - core temps with the offset hit 84 or so under full loads. 480 mm rad , 390 koolance block.

Chip is gonna peter out before your cooling will - my delta is only about 5 C between ambient and liquid temps.

Interesting that the TR's have a higher XFR than my 1800X..... did they reap the best silicon for TR?


----------



## DarkGamma

FX 8350 stock


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 129 was the best I did on FX , 172 on Ryzen SC multi I hit 869 FX and 1849 on Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what I'm hearing that's a nice OC for Ryzen chips too... part of me wants to get one now... but then again... maybe if I wait, the binning will get better : ) I do wonder though what my cooling setup will do for Ryzen... assuming the block will fit that is... it keeps this 9590 well within acceptable temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing is, I might would actually rather save up and go for broke with a 16 core chip... just to sorta future proof it.... and they are bound to not come down in price for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a nice rig, I wouldn;t be in any hurry to upgrade without any kind of hardware failure.
> 
> I'm pushing 1.5 volts - core temps with the offset hit 84 or so under full loads. 480 mm rad , 390 koolance block.
> 
> Chip is gonna peter out before your cooling will - my delta is only about 5 C between ambient and liquid temps.
> 
> Interesting that the TR's have a higher XFR than my 1800X..... did they reap the best silicon for TR?
Click to expand...

Rumor has it that they chose those upper 5% chips for TR. yet to be confimed tho. And maybe that is just because of the higher intended TDP to begin with.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 129 was the best I did on FX , 172 on Ryzen SC multi I hit 869 FX and 1849 on Ryzen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what I'm hearing that's a nice OC for Ryzen chips too... part of me wants to get one now... but then again... maybe if I wait, the binning will get better : ) I do wonder though what my cooling setup will do for Ryzen... assuming the block will fit that is... it keeps this 9590 well within acceptable temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing is, I might would actually rather save up and go for broke with a 16 core chip... just to sorta future proof it.... and they are bound to not come down in price for some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a nice rig, I wouldn;t be in any hurry to upgrade without any kind of hardware failure.
> 
> I'm pushing 1.5 volts - core temps with the offset hit 84 or so under full loads. 480 mm rad , 390 koolance block.
> 
> Chip is gonna peter out before your cooling will - my delta is only about 5 C between ambient and liquid temps.
> 
> Interesting that the TR's have a higher XFR than my 1800X..... did they reap the best silicon for TR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rumor has it that they chose those upper 5% chips for TR. yet to be confimed tho. And maybe that is just because of the higher intended TDP to begin with.
Click to expand...

I was just thinking about that last night - thunderstorm rolled through and insomnia kicked in . 2X the TDP would leave plenty of room for that to happen on 1 or 2 cores.


----------



## Gen Patton

Well in about a week I will have my fans and y splitters here then I can start on Motoko I will send photos when fans are here. Now sit back and wait until I can do my first build(my Amd Fx8350 buld code name Motoko. I went with Cosair ML140mm on the front, 120 on the rad, and 120 exhaust.. Now I am excited like I was as a child on the Holidays. All left to buy is the Argo 35" gsync monitor. that's either the holidays or next year. Look she is smiling again.


----------



## diggiddi

I posted earlier am expanding my Glacer 240l (coolermasters swiftech h220 version) with another 240mm rad from alphacool
according to coolermasters specs my tubing is 3/8 by 5/8

I'm getting some distilled water from the grocery store
now these are what I have in basket, am I missing anything else ?
also feel free to recommend anything

1. Alphacool 16/10 Compression Fitting 90° Revolvable G1/4
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-16-10-compression-fitting-90-revolvable-g1-4-deep-black.html

2. alphacool16/10 Compression Fitting G1/4
http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-16-10-compression-fitting-g1-4-deep-black.html

3. PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Onyx Black
http://www.performance-pcs.com/primoflex-b-advanced-lrt-b-tubing-3-8in-id-x-5-8in-od-onyx-black.html

4. Monsoon Silver Bullet Antimicrobial G1/4 Plug - Black Anodized
http://www.performance-pcs.com/monsoon-silver-bullet-antimicrobial-g1-4-plug.html

5. 3 pin Fan Splitter Cable


----------



## mus1mus

I'd warn you on the compression fittings and tubing sizes.

Don't mix imperial to metric sizes.

3/8 ID = 0.375 inch
10mm = 0.394 inch


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'd warn you on the compression fittings and tubing sizes.
> 
> Don't mix imperial to metric sizes.
> 
> 3/8 ID = 0.375 inch
> 10mm = 0.394 inch


As per PCS website when I selected 3/8 x5/8 that's what I was given


----------



## diggiddi

Guys and gals it seems my ssd (OS) is about to kick the bucket, I keep getting corruption even at stock CPU settings.
looking to spend approx. $100, any recommends? BestBuy, Frys, Micro- local ret, Newegg, Amazon, B&H, outlook PC, etc online

Also whats the 990fx chipset experience like with either NVME or M.2 ssd in the pcie slot?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys and gals it seems my ssd (OS) is about to kick the bucket, I keep getting corruption even at stock CPU settings.
> looking to spend approx. $100, any recommends? BestBuy, Frys, Micro- local ret, Newegg, Amazon, B&H, outlook PC, etc online
> 
> Also whats the 990fx chipset experience like with either NVME or M.2 ssd in the pcie slot?


About the only thing I'd say on the subject is that the only SSD's I've had go haywire were very old OCZ models. I have dozens of Intel, Kingston and Samsung SSD's in customer builds without any failures.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> About the only thing I'd say on the subject is that the only SSD's I've had go haywire were very old OCZ models. I have dozens of Intel, Kingston and Samsung SSD's in customer builds without any failures.


NVME and M.2;s?


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> NVME and M.2;s?


why not just do 2 sata ssd and run raid 0?

though i have no experience with NVME and M.2, just heard a lot of bad stories about overheating.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> About the only thing I'd say on the subject is that the only SSD's I've had go haywire were very old OCZ models. I have dozens of Intel, Kingston and Samsung SSD's in customer builds without any failures.
> 
> 
> 
> NVME and M.2;s?
Click to expand...

I have no experience with them - I'm still amazed with standard SSD's


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> why not just do 2 sata ssd and run raid 0?
> 
> though i have no experience with NVME and M.2, just heard a lot of bad stories about overheating.


I thought there was no benefit with using raid 0 with ssd's?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have no experience with them - I'm still amazed with standard SSD's


----------



## Mega Man

my opinion. get a name brand, budget model.

1) you will not notice the difference between the fastest and the slowest. ( usually ) unless doing production. in which case you would be spending alot more

imo the new egg sandisk ones are amazing


----------



## miklkit

Everyone seems to like Cinebench so I DLed it and it seems to run fine except that it will not save any of the runs. I downloaded from different sites 3 times with the same results. I did a search for this issue and it came up empty, so methinks it is something in my system messing it up. Any ideas?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Everyone seems to like Cinebench so I DLed it and it seems to run fine except that it will not save any of the runs. I downloaded from different sites 3 times with the same results. I did a search for this issue and it came up empty, so methinks it is something in my system messing it up. Any ideas?


Mine does the same thing on R 15 , 11.5 is fine tho.

Take a screeny of the good scores


----------



## DarkGamma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Everyone seems to like Cinebench so I DLed it and it seems to run fine except that it will not save any of the runs. I downloaded from different sites 3 times with the same results. I did a search for this issue and it came up empty, so methinks it is something in my system messing it up. Any ideas?


The last version of Cinebench has an issue with the long name, had no time nor patience to report this to them, but the last version "CINEBENCH R15.038 RC184115" gives an error if you extract the folder to a long path (lot of sub-folders, it is not liking it for some reason) and/or if you extract and the folder stays with the full original .zip name, which is CINEBENCH R15.038_RC184115 at the moment, just extract everything in the compressed file to a folder with a shorter name, like... Cinebench, and voila lol

EDIT AND PS: I'm tired af and made dem great mistakes on the grammar; and you really need to extract to a folder made by you or a place you want, because if you let the folder extracted with the full name of the zip then you will have the long file name error when trying to move/copy the cinebench contents...


----------



## miklkit

Aha! I shortened the name of the folder it is in and created a new shortcut and it works!


----------



## mus1mus

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Gen Patton

DIGIDD, go with a Samsung evo series. I got the 250mb ssd for my oper. system there good. M2 I don't know about if I don't know I stay away.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> DIGIDD, go with a Samsung evo series. I got the 250mb ssd for my oper. system there good. M2 I don't know about if I don't know I stay away.


ive had three samsung ssds a 840 evo 840 pro and 840...also an ocz vertex and a sandisk...all of them working great...the sandisk is the slowest of the three but its still loads faster than any mechanical drives...never used m.2 but price to capacity still isnt low enough for me to find out....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I was looking at several benchmarks and reviews of Ryzen thread ripper... and one had 8370 in the mix... it was always the bottom chip on the list.. but these were all top chips from insmell and AMD.... the thing I noticed is that the 8370 was always just about half the performance of the 1800X.... except in the gaming benchmarks... where it rarely fell far below... one benchmark showed 1440P where the 8370 had 178 fps and thread ripper had 200 (was a fps capped game) the interesting part to me was that in no games did the FX completely fail.... this was bar graphs only so there was no way to tell if game play was smooth or not.

Oh and they did a cinebench test... the 8370 got 91 on single core... I get 122 : ) but the crappiest Ryzen got over 160... insmell had one chip get 192... but was only a 4 core chip. I was watching on my phone or I'd put a linky here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I was looking at several benchmarks and reviews of Ryzen thread ripper... and one had 8370 in the mix... it was always the bottom chip on the list.. but these were all top chips from insmell and AMD.... the thing I noticed is that the 8370 was always just about half the performance of the 1800X.... except in the gaming benchmarks... where it rarely fell far below... one benchmark showed 1440P where the 8370 had 178 fps and thread ripper had 200 (was a fps capped game) the interesting part to me was that in no games did the FX completely fail.... this was bar graphs only so there was no way to tell if game play was smooth or not.
> 
> Oh and they did a cinebench test... the 8370 got 91 on single core... I get 122 : ) but the crappiest Ryzen got over 160... insmell had one chip get 192... but was only a 4 core chip. I was watching on my phone or I'd put a linky here.


For the vast majority of gamers there's really not much incentive to move from an well tuned FX 8 core to Ryzen unless maybe you stream/encode at the same time.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For the vast majority of gamers there's really not much incentive to move from an well tuned FX 8 core to Ryzen unless maybe you stream/encode at the same time.


I agree, if a stock 8370 likely with less than stellar ram could hold its own, then anyone who knew how to tune a FX is going to be ok for a year or two at least. I kinda wish they had of included a 9590 in the mix... at least the 9590 reflects what most people can get with proper cooling... now mine... well.. in case anyone doesn't know... almost nothing is stock anymore... that's the only reason it does so well... I still believe that AMD kinda failed at getting the settings right for these... but I understand they were aiming for reliability and less specific binning issues.. Out of 4 FX chips I've owned this is the only one that can achieve a good CPU/NB OC as well as running 2400mhz ram and still achieve 5ghz easily all with little to no voltage bumps... come to think of it... even my ram is actually OC'd above the rated 2400mhz... dang I've enjoyed tuning this cpu


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> For the vast majority of gamers there's really not much incentive to move from an well tuned FX 8 core to Ryzen unless maybe you stream/encode at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, if a stock 8370 likely with less than stellar ram could hold its own, then anyone who knew how to tune a FX is going to be ok for a year or two at least. I kinda wish they had of included a 9590 in the mix... at least the 9590 reflects what most people can get with proper cooling... now mine... well.. in case anyone doesn't know... almost nothing is stock anymore... that's the only reason it does so well... I still believe that AMD kinda failed at getting the settings right for these... but I understand they were aiming for reliability and less specific binning issues.. Out of 4 FX chips I've owned this is the only one that can achieve a good CPU/NB OC as well as running 2400mhz ram and still achieve 5ghz easily all with little to no voltage bumps... come to think of it... even my ram is actually OC'd above the rated 2400mhz... dang I've enjoyed tuning this cpu
Click to expand...

4.2 ghz turbo'd with 1600 mhz ram vs 5 ghz all cores/ 2400mhz ram is huge .


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, what I'm finding out is that FX still does fine in single thread games and in the most modern games I have where FX is getting pushed hard the Ryzen is just loafing along. At 1080P FX still does just fine.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> DIGIDD, go with a Samsung evo series. I got the 250mb ssd for my oper. system there good. M2 I don't know about if I don't know I stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> ive had three samsung ssds a 840 evo 840 pro and 840...also an ocz vertex and a sandisk...all of them working great...the sandisk is the slowest of the three but its still loads faster than any mechanical drives...never used m.2 but price to capacity still isnt low enough for me to find out....
Click to expand...

Price to capacity is not so bad now. There are NVME Drives that are tastier than plain SSDs at 500-1TB space when you consider the performance thay have to offer on pro workloads.

Them prices will surely go down with time anyway.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, what I'm finding out is that FX still does fine in single thread games and in the most modern games I have where FX is getting pushed hard the Ryzen is just loafing along. At 1080P FX still does just fine.


At 1080p the CPU is the bottleneck and it bottlenecked my GTX 970 especially in high demanding games like Crysis 3, Dirt 4, Rise of the Tomb Raider, etc.

I am not saying that you don't get good fps but there is where it begins. The FX is at 80-100% at times which results in stutters or load time delays. When i played the same titles with my ryzen system i don't know for sure if i am getting more fps out of this GPU but games do run smoother and i am positive that when i am installing an more powerful GPU i get more fps out of it compared to my FX system.

At 1440p or 4 K it doesn't really matter but at 1080 p it was holding back my 970, especially when i enable all the filters and in CPU bound situations in games.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> At 1080p the CPU is the bottleneck and it bottlenecked my GTX 970 especially in high demanding games like Crysis 3, Dirt 4, Rise of the Tomb Raider, etc.
> 
> I am not saying that you don't get good fps but there is where it begins. The FX is at 80-100% at times which results in stutters or load time delays. When i played the same titles with my ryzen system i don't know for sure if i am getting more fps out of this GPU but games do run smoother and i am positive that when i am installing an more powerful GPU i get more fps out of it compared to my FX system.
> 
> At 1440p or 4 K it doesn't really matter but at 1080 p it was holding back my 970, especially when i enable all the filters and in CPU bound situations in games.


I'd still like to see benchmarks showing this hurr.... Frankly I don't think the 970 has enough power to not be the bottleneck if you aren't using low quality settings... and I showed in dirt rally benchmarks (since dirt 4 has none) that I was able to get well over 100 fps out of my fx at lower quality settings... and at higher settings the gpu became the bottleneck quickly... and in dirt 4 cpu usage is no where near 80%


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Just went into dirt 4 and after riding around a bit I finally found a spot where cpu usage maxed out... btw... game is locked at 60fps for power savings and I game at 4k high settings... had to use zoom on my camera to get the pic to work, but I included one showing it was 60 fps dead on.




edit.... drat I forgot to take a screenshot showing where I was... it was a heavily forested area... for some reason there it peaked out the cpu


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I'd still like to see benchmarks showing this hurr.... Frankly I don't think the 970 has enough power to not be the bottleneck if you aren't using low quality settings... and I showed in dirt rally benchmarks (since dirt 4 has none) that I was able to get well over 100 fps out of my fx at lower quality settings... and at higher settings the gpu became the bottleneck quickly... and in dirt 4 cpu usage is no where near 80%


Pls reread what i said in my previous posts...

I am not able to give you benchmarks as i no longer own the FX chip but its not that hard to understand that an 52% more powerful chip outperforms it.. Its not all about CPU usage but IPC plays a big role too and the FX is no match for the new ryzen chips. Go read some reviews, they all claim the same.. If anyone says that an FX is just as good in gaming as an ryzen 1600 he or she is in denial or just plain lying..


----------



## miklkit

My experience is the exact opposite of hurricane28. I see higher cpu loads at 1440P than at 1080P. Here the game is the Witcher 3 at 1080P and at 1440P.

1080P 

1440P 

Here is another comparison using CPU-Z but it can be easily picked apart because it is on two different versions. But the comparison cpu is the same in both, so there is that. The FX run was done on 8-15-2016 and the Ryzen run was done on 8-11-2017.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My experience is the exact opposite of hurricane28. I see higher cpu loads at 1440P than at 1080P. Here the game is the Witcher 3 at 1080P and at 1440P.
> 
> 1080P
> 
> 1440P
> 
> Here is another comparison using CPU-Z but it can be easily picked apart because it is on two different versions. But the comparison cpu is the same in both, so there is that. The FX run was done on 8-15-2016 and the Ryzen run was done on 8-11-2017.


Really...?

Everyone claims that on higher resolutions the load goes more to GPU than CPU and you claim the opposite..? I mean, as far as i know the resolution is not rendered by the CPU but GPU and the amount of particles remain the same at any resolution which is why you see lower CPU usages on higher resolutions because particles are rendered by CPU.

Here is my score: https://valid.x86.fr/d65lh8

Its not 4 GHz but for some reason this stupid benchmark doesn't save my ryzen scores..it keeps the stupid low FX scores though..


----------



## dansuso

Hi guys , i'm new to overclock ( Yes, i 've been almost 3 years with the FX 8320 without overclocking it) ,

I would like to know if i Have to change only the VCORE and the multiplier or more things for a good overclock ( I'm planning 4,2-4,3 if i can, but if not 4ghz would be okay) , because some people only change the vcore and the multiplier, but i've seen some comments and guides that change more things like NB frecuency or the FSB . If i change this things, i would gain more perfomance that with vcore and multiplier only?

My build:
FX 8320
Gigabyte GA-970 UD3P
8GB Ram
Cryoryg H7 Cpu cooler
GTX 970
Seasonic 620w 80 plus Bronze

I hope that i have explained well, my english it's not very good. I'm planning to overclock to have 60fps in most of the modern games. ( Can't change to ryzen until 1 year or so







)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Pls reread what i said in my previous posts...
> 
> I am not able to give you benchmarks as i no longer own the FX chip but its not that hard to understand that an 52% more powerful chip outperforms it.. Its not all about CPU usage but IPC plays a big role too and the FX is no match for the new ryzen chips. Go read some reviews, they all claim the same.. If anyone says that an FX is just as good in gaming as an ryzen 1600 he or she is in denial or just plain lying..


I am only asking for benchmarks from you on your current system to compare to mine or reference benchmark screenshots from when you had your old system... No one is saying that FX is just as good at gaming... but you keep saying it was bottlenecking your gpu and that is what I find hard to believe... unless you are playing at low qualities....

I have read reviews... and they all say what I'm saying...unless you are aiming for 144 fps there is no need to upgrade yet in most games... How about heaven benchmark? That would be a good one to do since in every system I've had since I've been using it there was extremely low min fps in between scenes... but in all the scenes would be getting great fps...

What's hard to understand is how you keep making claims that your FX was bottlenecking your 970 when a 970 is not that strong of a gpu... a 1080ti yeah the FX would be the bottleneck in low res low detail situations for sure... I'm just saying that I have only one game that even comes close to maxing out my cpu even at stock... most I've seen it reach is near 80%, but even then it was butter smooth with no stutter or even micro stutter... but on that game there is a hard 60 fps cap but even at 1080p with graphics settings maxed out the gpu is going to be a bottle neck keeping you from reaching that 60 fps unless you have a 1080ti or something equivalent / better.

Here is a custom run in heaven... low settings no AA or Tess and it was running in windowed mode while I was typing the rest of this post and reading emails



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hi guys , i'm new to overclock ( Yes, i 've been almost 3 years with the FX 8320 without overclocking it) ,
> 
> I would like to know if i Have to change only the VCORE and the multiplier or more things for a good overclock ( I'm planning 4,2-4,3 if i can, but if not 4ghz would be okay) , because some people only change the vcore and the multiplier, but i've seen some comments and guides that change more things like NB frecuency or the FSB . If i change this things, i would gain more perfomance that with vcore and multiplier only?
> 
> My build:
> FX 8320
> Gigabyte GA-970 UD3P
> 8GB Ram
> Cryoryg H7 Cpu cooler
> GTX 970
> Seasonic 620w 80 plus Bronze
> 
> I hope that i have explained well, my english it's not very good. I'm planning to overclock to have 60fps in most of the modern games. ( Can't change to ryzen until 1 year or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Welcome to the club... I wish I could help more, but never played with a Gigabyte board so I have 0 screenshots to share, but I'm sure someone here can help.


----------



## cssorkinman

I have to say I'm surprised at how low I have to set the graphics details within modern games in order to give my gpu any kind of headroom whatsoever.
The most powerful card I have is the Fury and even will be maxxed out in BF1 at anything higher than the low defaults.

Examples of the same bf1 sequence maxxing out the gpu they are paired with at low graphics settings.
1800X





8370






anyone with a 60 hz monitor won't likely see the difference .


----------



## miklkit

I'm wondering if we aren't talking about a difference in definitions here. For instance you can see from the charts I provided that my FX was not bottlenecking the Fury in the slightest, but it is also true that the Ryzen is delivering better frame rates.

Perhaps what hurrican28 is saying is that since he is seeing higher frame rates with his Ryzen it has to mean to him that his FX was bottlenecking his 970. Just speculating here.

Since I know nothing about Gigabyte bios I can only offer generic advice like turn off turbo and all power saving features and then only use vcore and multi to overclock.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm wondering if we aren't talking about a difference in definitions here. For instance you can see from the charts I provided that my FX was not bottlenecking the Fury in the slightest, but it is also true that the Ryzen is delivering better frame rates.
> 
> Perhaps what hurrican28 is saying is that since he is seeing higher frame rates with his Ryzen it has to mean to him that his FX was bottlenecking his 970. Just speculating here.
> 
> Since I know nothing about Gigabyte bios I can only offer generic advice like turn off turbo and all power saving features and then only use vcore and multi to overclock.


may be.. but in his case he doesn't have a very powerful gpu so even that is hard to believe... I agree with cssorkinman... if you only have 60hz monitor it won't likely be noticeable... I mean I can't stand stutter and if I had any I would be looking to upgrade now... but I don't... not in any game I play.. the hardest game I play on the cpu is The Crew.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm wondering if we aren't talking about a difference in definitions here. For instance you can see from the charts I provided that my FX was not bottlenecking the Fury in the slightest, but it is also true that the Ryzen is delivering better frame rates.
> 
> Perhaps what hurrican28 is saying is that since he is seeing higher frame rates with his Ryzen it has to mean to him that his FX was bottlenecking his 970. Just speculating here.
> 
> Since I know nothing about Gigabyte bios I can only offer generic advice like turn off turbo and all power saving features and then only use vcore and multi to overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> may be.. but in his case he doesn't have a very powerful gpu so even that is hard to believe... I agree with cssorkinman... if you only have 60hz monitor it won't likely be noticeable... I mean I can't stand stutter and if I had any I would be looking to upgrade now... but I don't... not in any game I play.. the hardest game I play on the cpu is The Crew.
Click to expand...

No one believes me, but you'll get more stutters with any H/T intel quad than a well tuned FX 8 core.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I'm wondering if we aren't talking about a difference in definitions here. For instance you can see from the charts I provided that my FX was not bottlenecking the Fury in the slightest, but it is also true that the Ryzen is delivering better frame rates.
> 
> *Perhaps what hurrican28 is saying is that since he is seeing higher frame rates with his Ryzen it has to mean to him that his FX was bottlenecking his 970. Just speculating here.*
> 
> Since I know nothing about Gigabyte bios I can only offer generic advice like turn off turbo and all power saving features and then only use vcore and multi to overclock.


Bold tekst, yes that is exactly what i mean.

The thing is that i was actually very happy with my FX setup and everything runs just fine until i bought ryzen. After a few UEFI flashes and tinkering with the setup, i noticed that my CPU was indeed the bottleneck in most of my high demanding applications. The biggest gain i saw was when i was rendering in Sony Vegas Pro with H264 codec. I rendered the same file and the FX really struggled with it while the ryzen 1600 was laughing about it and i could actually do something else in the mean time.

Games i mentioned before run a lot smoother and i get slightly higher fps in most titles i play. But that is only slightly because my GPU is at its max most of the time on ryzen platform but on the FX the GPU wasn't at 100% all the time under the same conditions. I know this because i didn't do an fresh install but installed my Samsung 950 Pro directly from FX to ryzen platform with only some driver updates and the system is running smooth ever since.

Power draw is also much lower on ryzen than FX especially at idle. Normally i would idle around 200 watts with FX but i am only idling at 80-85 watts on ryzen and that's only idle. I know this because i have an watt meter between the wall socket and PC.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

oh yeah, ryzen is much better at multitasking and has much less power draw... no doubt there... as for gaming.. if I turn off the frame limiter like I did for the bench run the fury x maxes out and stays that way ( some games have hard frame limit though) Maybe my system is just better tuned than yours was... definitely better than stock was lol... poor vishera didn't stand a chance at stock settings.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> oh yeah, ryzen is much better at multitasking and has much less power draw... no doubt there... as for gaming.. if I turn off the frame limiter like I did for the bench run the fury x maxes out and stays that way ( some games have hard frame limit though) Maybe my system is just better tuned than yours was... definitely better than stock was lol... poor vishera didn't stand a chance at stock settings.


25 % overclock on the cpu with a 50% frequency increase on the ram ftw


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 25 % overclock on the cpu with a 50% frequency increase on the ram ftw


lol it's been so long since I saw stock I've almost forgotten what it was








But yeah, at stock most FX chips were .... well... lacking a bit... seems like some kind of odd behavior, but it seems that at somewhere around that 25% OC aka 5 ghz these things come alive finally... I have a little room left for OC, but past this point power draw and heat start to go through the roof and performance gain per watt increase is terrible.... like 100 more watts for 100 more MHz terrible. right here I pull very little over stock but have gained much performance.

here is what I run daily: https://valid.x86.fr/s2ki70


----------



## gordesky1

I really didn't have much trouble with my fx with it at 4.8ghz and that did one time for 2 months 5ghz but temps went crazy after i put a amd 390 in it lol.. But in gaming it was fine but in 2 games it struggled on i them which is forza horizon 3 and miscreated.

On the fx the fps will drop in the 30s and mid 20s in races on mem too high settings.. Now with the ryzen when i had the 390 in it it was always over 60s with some dips in the 50s with ultra settings at stock speed.

Miscreated i had too put the settings on mostly low too get a decent fps of 30s but on the ryzen i can now maxed it out and get 40s and 50s with the same 390.

Other games was great had no issues at all but the ryzen did take a good bit lead in them..

Now that i have the 1080 in the ryzen it really came alive lol..

I still have my fx and its running great doing bitcoin with the 390 I do have to send the saber kitty in for rma cause it no longer work in 16gb had that problem for over a year now and always had too wiggle the cpu block or heatsink that was on it too get it too see the ram... which no longer does the trick now

But yea fx is still a nice chip if you still have it and like what you get out of it. or if you can get it for a bargain. Have too remember they are from 2012 and still kicking


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 25 % overclock on the cpu with a 50% frequency increase on the ram ftw
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's been so long since I saw stock I've almost forgotten what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, at stock most FX chips were .... well... lacking a bit... seems like some kind of odd behavior, but it seems that at somewhere around that 25% OC aka 5 ghz these things come alive finally... I have a little room left for OC, but past this point power draw and heat start to go through the roof and performance gain per watt increase is terrible.... like 100 more watts for 100 more MHz terrible. right here I pull very little over stock but have gained much performance.
> 
> here is what I run daily: https://valid.x86.fr/s2ki70
Click to expand...

My second 8350 had a the best IMC of all the FX's I have messed with - I ran it at 5 ghz/2614 ram for the better part of a year before trying another FX in it's place.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My second 8350 had a the best IMC of all the FX's I have messed with - I ran it at 5 ghz/2614 ram for the better part of a year before trying another FX in it's place.


I can get mine to hit 2800 with rediculess voltage of 1.4... but heat is crap... I used to run it at 2600 with mem at 2400 even... but I found that OC'ing the ram a bit more and backing off on the cpu/nb a tad resulted in same performance with less heat... I think cpu/nb volts is at 1.25 right now... and it takes 1.3 for 2600.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My second 8350 had a the best IMC of all the FX's I have messed with - I ran it at 5 ghz/2614 ram for the better part of a year before trying another FX in it's place.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get mine to hit 2800 with rediculess voltage of 1.4... but heat is crap... I used to run it at 2600 with mem at 2400 even... but I found that OC'ing the ram a bit more and backing off on the cpu/nb a tad resulted in same performance with less heat... I think cpu/nb volts is at 1.25 right now... and it takes 1.3 for 2600.
Click to expand...

I hit a little over 2700 mhz but that is the highest I could get without sacrificing CR1 or 90 ms refresh.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I hit a little over 2700 mhz but that is the highest I could get without sacrificing CR1 or 90 ms refresh.


I've never been able to get the mem past 2500 itself... not sure if I need to adjust timings or what... but my mem latency in tests is usually rated "good" or "great" I don't see how because my cas latency of 11 seems a bit high.. but then I got lucky in every other way on this chip so if I have to sacrifice ..lol.. a little on ram MHz oh well.


----------



## Gen Patton

Cssork This is why when ryzen was unstable I went with the FX8350.I don't stream/code I only do games so for now my 8350 will do me fine, in two to three years, I will uprade to Threadripper by then things will be stable with bios and price for chip and Motherboard. I already know Which motherboard I am going to get: the Asrock pro x399. I have the Asrock 990fx fatality board now. so if it is a good board I will stay with Asrock.. and Cosair for memory but Next case will be a Temp glass and watercool. with a 1080tii. already know prices so the end of this year I start putting money back for my next build. I might even start buying parts and putting them away on my shelf for that build.


----------



## Gen Patton

Oh buy the way, Next sunday is Motoko's Birthday I have gotten all the parts for her and she should be alive next Sunday even. so its 10:57 now next sunday around this time I should be using her to write to you guys. I am going to Autozone this coming Friday to get Zip ties for Cable Mag. I will have Photos also next Sun. And I can finaly play F-1 2016 racing, this was the whole reason I wanted to build a computer. I bought the game off Steam like I done with 2013, 2014, 2015 but the Graphic on 2016 is on a whole new level, with my Asus 8400GS IT will not even boot the game, too low spec.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> oh yeah, ryzen is much better at multitasking and has much less power draw... no doubt there... as for gaming.. if I turn off the frame limiter like I did for the bench run the fury x maxes out and stays that way ( some games have hard frame limit though) Maybe my system is just better tuned than yours was... definitely better than stock was lol... poor vishera didn't stand a chance at stock settings.


That's for sure but not only multicore scaling but also single core performance is much higher. My FX at 4.8 GHz 2600 MHz CPU-NB and 2400 MHz RAM was no match for the ryzen even at stock, let alone at my current 3.875 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz ram.

My FX was very well tuned to be honest and it could handle the tasks very well what i threw at it but at a much higher power draw and heat output. When i was rendering in Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro i need my max fan speed in order to cool that volcano amount of heat it produces, even my 360 mm rad was struggling keeping it cool under heavy load.

Like i said before, i thought that it were the games and programs that are not optimized but its in fact the CPU that was the bottleneck all along as i noticed in the things i do with my PC. I am not saying that the FX suddenly is slow, but my ryzen 1600 is much much faster and smoother at less power draw so imo its money well spend.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's for sure but not only multicore scaling but also single core performance is much higher. My FX at 4.8 GHz 2600 MHz CPU-NB and 2400 MHz RAM was no match for the ryzen even at stock, let alone at my current 3.875 GHz CPU and 3466 MHz ram.
> 
> My FX was very well tuned to be honest and it could handle the tasks very well what i threw at it but at a much higher power draw and heat output. When i was rendering in Sony Vegas or Adobe Premiere Pro i need my max fan speed in order to cool that volcano amount of heat it produces, even my 360 mm rad was struggling keeping it cool under heavy load.
> 
> Like i said before, i thought that it were the games and programs that are not optimized but its in fact the CPU that was the bottleneck all along as i noticed in the things i do with my PC. I am not saying that the FX suddenly is slow, but my ryzen 1600 is much much faster and smoother at less power draw so imo its money well spend.


a 360 rad struggling to keep it cool... wow... what voltage did it take to do that... at 5 ghz mine is nice and cool... socket temps get up a bit, but nothing nightmareish... core temps rarely get over 40C unless I'm doing some serious work like folding... mostly just odd spikes that hit mid 40's... and I do have intentions of upgrading, but it may be awhile... my wifes health is in the gutter and sapping all our money so upgrading is not even on the "back burner" its completely "off the stove" at the moment. And with a Fury X there is absolutely no need to upgrade gpu's or I will be cpu bottlenecked... I still don't get how you were bottlenecked by yours, but in every case where I pull the frame limiter off, the gpu hits 100% usasge and stays there... I've heard though cases where even when no bottleneck exist a better cpu/ram can net more fps... maybe that's what was / is happening to you.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> a 360 rad struggling to keep it cool... wow... what voltage did it take to do that... at 5 ghz mine is nice and cool... socket temps get up a bit, but nothing nightmareish... core temps rarely get over 40C unless I'm doing some serious work like folding... mostly just odd spikes that hit mid 40's... and I do have intentions of upgrading, but it may be awhile... my wifes health is in the gutter and sapping all our money so upgrading is not even on the "back burner" its completely "off the stove" at the moment. And with a Fury X there is absolutely no need to upgrade gpu's or I will be cpu bottlenecked... I still don't get how you were bottlenecked by yours, but in every case where I pull the frame limiter off, the gpu hits 100% usasge and stays there... I've heard though cases where even when no bottleneck exist a better cpu/ram can net more fps... maybe that's what was / is happening to you.


you have some crazy low voltages for 5ghz tho, i think a lot of people are using 1.56 or .57 at that speed.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> a 360 rad struggling to keep it cool... wow... what voltage did it take to do that... at 5 ghz mine is nice and cool... socket temps get up a bit, but nothing nightmareish... core temps rarely get over 40C unless I'm doing some serious work like folding... mostly just odd spikes that hit mid 40's... and I do have intentions of upgrading, but it may be awhile... my wifes health is in the gutter and sapping all our money so upgrading is not even on the "back burner" its completely "off the stove" at the moment. And with a Fury X there is absolutely no need to upgrade gpu's or I will be cpu bottlenecked... I still don't get how you were bottlenecked by yours, but in every case where I pull the frame limiter off, the gpu hits 100% usasge and stays there... I've heard though cases where even when no bottleneck exist a better cpu/ram can net more fps... maybe that's what was / is happening to you.


Well, its not really struggling but i need to ramp my Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3 K rpm fans to the max in order to keep it cool under full load, if i ran them at lower rpm the temps were spiking very high even when i worked with encoding or rendering in Adobe or Vegas Pro.. mine was a truly volcano when it comes to temps.. It was a pig to overclock as well, it took 1.512 Vcore in order to stabilize 4.8 GHz...

sorry to hear about your wife man, hope she gets well soon.

I had "bottlenecking" in newer titles because of the very poor single core performance of the FX, even at 4.8 GHz its no match for my stock ryzen 1600 as i showed in the benchmark and that's only CPU-Z.... the difference becomes even greater in Cinebench or Firestrike where the scores are not even close, the FX can't get to ryzen 1600 territory even if you would clock it to 5.5 GHz which impossible to run at 24/7.

In most tasks i had no problems and Windows was very snappy and responsive but when i need some work done it simply couldn't cope with all the data without head room to spare. It could render and encode just fine, but there is no head room left and i have to leave my PC for a while because it takes a lot longer compared to my 1600.

My RAM was already the best you can buy so that's not the problem, its the CPU itself. I tuned it very well and i had very good scores compared to other people but it simply is not as fast as many people claim it to be.


----------



## mus1mus

Sorry to hear that @Minotaurtoo. Wish you she gets well soon.

Don't mind about upgrading. Your system will be just fine at least for a year or two. There are far more important things in life than a new gaming system.









@hurricane28
Ryzen at stock is a no-no for me. Especially with JEDEC RAM.

BTW, your RAM on the FX may be good. But there are obviously better ones out there.









Recently doing superpi and boy, 2400 TridentX doesn't hold a stick with my old Ballistix at 2133. Not even close in efficiency. Still, some other kits will outperform it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry to hear that @Minotaurtoo. Wish you she gets well soon.
> 
> Don't mind about upgrading. Your system will be just fine at least for a year or two. There are far more important things in life than a new gaming system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28
> Ryzen at stock is a no-no for me. Especially with JEDEC RAM.
> 
> BTW, your RAM on the FX may be good. But there are obviously better ones out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently doing superpi and boy, 2400 TridentX doesn't hold a stick with my old Ballistix at 2133. Not even close in efficiency. Still, some other kits will outperform it.


Why? I can run my 1600 at stock pretty nicely with my G.SKill RAM.

Of course there are better ones, always has, always will be. What is the difference between those 2 kits in speed and efficiency? I would like to see those benchmarks if you don't mind, not that i don't believe you but just so i can see what the difference is.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry to hear that @Minotaurtoo. Wish you she gets well soon.
> 
> Don't mind about upgrading. Your system will be just fine at least for a year or two. There are far more important things in life than a new gaming system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28
> Ryzen at stock is a no-no for me. Especially with JEDEC RAM.
> 
> BTW, your RAM on the FX may be good. But there are obviously better ones out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently doing superpi and boy, 2400 TridentX doesn't hold a stick with my old Ballistix at 2133. Not even close in efficiency. Still, some other kits will outperform it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I can run my 1600 at stock pretty nicely with my G.SKill RAM.
> 
> Of course there are better ones, always has, always will be. What is the difference between those 2 kits in speed and efficiency? I would like to see those benchmarks if you don't mind, not that i don't believe you but just so i can see what the difference is.
Click to expand...

Everyone knows 2133 on Ryzen sucks.









I'm talking about SuperPi 32M.
http://hwbot.org/submission/3625302

I was able to run the same sticks to 2400 9-9-10 by freezing them in Dry Ice. Didn't bother saving or posting a score since it was slower by a few seconds.



Quite tricky to understand but I got frustrated about not being able to improve my times even when doing Sub-Zero on the system.

In case you are wondering, comp has to limit CPU clock to 5003 or lower MHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Everyone knows 2133 on Ryzen sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about SuperPi 32M.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3625302
> 
> I was able to run the same sticks to 2400 9-9-10 by freezing them in Dry Ice. Didn't bother saving or posting a score since it was slower by a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite tricky to understand but I got frustrated about not being able to improve my times even when doing Sub-Zero on the system.
> 
> In case you are wondering, comp has to limit CPU clock to 5003 or lower MHz.


Oh you were talking about your ryzen system lol. Thought you were talking about FX









Yeah, why would you run 2133 MHz on ryzen to begin with? I am running 3466 MHz with ease, i can even run them at 3600 MHz but i don't see the benefit yet and if i do i will most definitely clock my ram higher.


----------



## mus1mus

Was talking about both. lOl


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, its not really struggling but i need to ramp my Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3 K rpm fans to the max in order to keep it cool under full load, if i ran them at lower rpm the temps were spiking very high even when i worked with encoding or rendering in Adobe or Vegas Pro.. mine was a truly volcano when it comes to temps.. It was a pig to overclock as well, it took 1.512 Vcore in order to stabilize 4.8 GHz...
> 
> sorry to hear about your wife man, hope she gets well soon.
> 
> I had "bottlenecking" in newer titles because of the very poor single core performance of the FX, even at 4.8 GHz its no match for my stock ryzen 1600 as i showed in the benchmark and that's only CPU-Z.... the difference becomes even greater in Cinebench or Firestrike where the scores are not even close, the FX can't get to ryzen 1600 territory even if you would clock it to 5.5 GHz which impossible to run at 24/7.
> 
> In most tasks i had no problems and Windows was very snappy and responsive but when i need some work done it simply couldn't cope with all the data without head room to spare. It could render and encode just fine, but there is no head room left and i have to leave my PC for a while because it takes a lot longer compared to my 1600.
> 
> My RAM was already the best you can buy so that's not the problem, its the CPU itself. I tuned it very well and i had very good scores compared to other people but it simply is not as fast as many people claim it to be.


yeah I looked at cinebench scores on Ryzen and was all







but then one could argue that the 7700k would have been a better choice for single core... I get a score of 120+ so I don't think I'm hurting as of yet... I do want a Ryzen system... or maybe the next iteration of Ryzen.. but I have a habit of going to the extreme end of AMD's line up so I can live with my system for a few years... like this one.. I'll need to save a ton of cash to do that now... Dirt 4 is the newest title I have... and have literally no issues with it bottlenecking... it's perfectly smooth... The Crew is the worst cpu hog... it's similar to GTA5 in cpu demand according to some of the benching's I've seen... if I was aiming for anything over 60 I'd be sunk and I know that... but this does get me 60fps... now that being said... that game is one of the games that prompted me to do RAM overclocking and HT overclocking... would stutter at stock settings.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Sorry to hear that @Minotaurtoo. Wish you she gets well soon.
> 
> Don't mind about upgrading. Your system will be just fine at least for a year or two. There are far more important things in life than a new gaming system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28
> Ryzen at stock is a no-no for me. Especially with JEDEC RAM.
> 
> BTW, your RAM on the FX may be good. But there are obviously better ones out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently doing superpi and boy, 2400 TridentX doesn't hold a stick with my old Ballistix at 2133. Not even close in efficiency. Still, some other kits will outperform it.


Thanks Mus, I hope so too... but as of yet there seems to be no cure for diabetes and congestive heart failure...







but we are doing what we can.. no one tells you just how little insurance pays on med costs... but as luck would have it, I kept her on the more expensive health plan despite years of her having no issues...well none we knew about... she refused to go to the doctor at all for years or we would have known sooner... but her insurance pays better than any other plan around... but still paying out over 500$ a month... imagine the PC building power you could do if you had an extra 500$ a month... well... that's how I ended up with this beast of an FX system... but her health is far more important than this... and funny thing is that most gamers by far do not have a system that can beat this one in actual gaming scenarios... check out the steam hardware surveys : ) it'll shock you how low end most people actually go.


----------



## Melcar

So apparently my Sabertooth is dead. Burning smell from VRM area and the PC shuts down randomly. Conflicted on what to do. Either get a replacement AM3+ board or scrap everything and save up for a Ryzen rig. If I get a replacement it would have to be something cheap (but good), since I have no intention of spending $150+ on this rig. If I decide to go Ryzen I would most likely not have a PC till Xmas or so, when I scrunge enough to get parts.


----------



## SuperZan

Unless you get lucky, you probably won't get a Saberkitty, CHVZ, or GD-80-level board for much of a deal. If I were going to get a stopgap board until I had what I needed for a Ryzen build, I'd look for decent boards that go for a bit less of a premium. ASUS 970 Aura and MSI 970 gaming both do well enough at 4.5GHz with care. M5A99FX Pro and M5A99X EVO can be had for a reasonable secondhand price as well. Same with Gigabyte UD's if you take the time to research the revisions and can accept an irksome UEFI implementation.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Unless you get lucky, you probably won't get a Saberkitty, CHVZ, or GD-80-level board for much of a deal. If I were going to get a stopgap board until I had what I needed for a Ryzen build, I'd look for decent boards that go for a bit less of a premium. ASUS 970 Aura and MSI 970 gaming both do well enough at 4.5GHz with care. M5A99FX Pro and M5A99X EVO can be had for a reasonable secondhand price as well. Same with Gigabyte UD's if you take the time to research the revisions and can accept an irksome UEFI implementation.


Yeah, that is what I was thinking. I was looking at Amazon and local shops this morning. 990FX prices are insane. I'm eyeing the Asus 970 Aura and the MSI 970 Carbon. I figure may as well get something with newer features, and both are rather affordable to me at this very moment. Overclocking is not that high on my list right now (plan to either go with a stock OC or with a small bump in voltage only). I just hope it's only the mobo that's bad.
From those 2 options, which is "better"? I really like the way Asus does UEFI, but this is the second Asus board that had their VRM burn (granted while under OCing duties). Never had MSI boards before.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Thanks Mus, I hope so too... but as of yet there seems to be no cure for diabetes and congestive heart failure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but we are doing what we can.. no one tells you just how little insurance pays on med costs... but as luck would have it, I kept her on the more expensive health plan despite years of her having no issues...well none we knew about... she refused to go to the doctor at all for years or we would have known sooner... but her insurance pays better than any other plan around... but still paying out over 500$ a month... imagine the PC building power you could do if you had an extra 500$ a month... well... that's how I ended up with this beast of an FX system... but her health is far more important than this... and funny thing is that most gamers by far do not have a system that can beat this one in actual gaming scenarios... check out the steam hardware surveys : ) it'll shock you how low end most people actually go.


Hey Mino,
Sorry for your wife's situation, you might want to look at alternative solutions, wrt to diabetes there is believed to be a fungal connection to it and even cancer

http://www.knowthecause.com/index.php/diabetes

Also fatty liver connection to heart disease see if this video helps


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Yeah, that is what I was thinking. I was looking at Amazon and local shops this morning. 990FX prices are insane. I'm eyeing the Asus 970 Aura and the MSI 970 Carbon. I figure may as well get something with newer features, and both are rather affordable to me at this very moment. Overclocking is not that high on my list right now (plan to either go with a stock OC or with a small bump in voltage only). I just hope it's only the mobo that's bad.
> From those 2 options, which is "better"? I really like the way Asus does UEFI, but this is the second Asus board that had their VRM burn (granted while under OCing duties). Never had MSI boards before.


I've personally had good success with a 970 Gaming from MSI, but even so I'd say the Aura is the best buy at that level. Features solid, VRM comfortable up to around 1.45v where more active cooking is required, and ASUS AM3+ UEFI is largely on point.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hey Mino,
> Sorry for your wife's situation, you might want to look at alternative solutions, wrt to diabetes there is believed to be a fungal connection to it and even cancer
> 
> http://www.knowthecause.com/index.php/diabetes
> 
> Also fatty liver connection to heart disease see if this video helps


thanks I'm checking out those links now...


----------



## miklkit

I'm sorry to hear about your wife. Ya, this hobby is not even on the stove as you said. My wife recently had major surgery and is still recovering slowly, which is why I first put off Ryzen for so long and then only went with less expensive parts.

You have got to have your priorities straight.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

with all this ryzen stuff going on... I felt like an upgrade... so I got a cheap AMD FX-9790.... little better than a 9590











may have to open image in full window to see it properly... no it's not photoshoped either... I just drew an arrow on it...

oh... proof of clocks:


----------



## mus1mus

9790?


----------



## Gen Patton

Do you mean AMD Fx 9590?? 220 watt cpu clock to 4.7GHz.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

regedit - crafty devil had me thinkin there was one i didnt know about


----------



## hurricane28

I think the 9790 is an Chinese copy of the 9590, i think you've been duped


----------



## dansuso

Hi, overclock noob here.

I would like to know if you recommend changing only Multiplier and Vcore or also learn how to overclock with FSB , NB and that things? I read a comment on youtube that said that chaning fsb,nb etc would give you more perfomance than only changing the multiplier and cpu voltage.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

This is the most famous guide to do OC, although I have a gigabyte board, could i use it ? Because many people here have Asus boards, mine is Gigabyte ga 970 ud3p

One final question, is overclocking my fx 8320 worth it? There will be noticable difference in fps , sorry for the noob question!

Thanks overclockers! (Probably i'm the unique one here that hasn't overclock his FX 83xx )


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hi, overclock noob here.
> 
> I would like to know if you recommend changing only Multiplier and Vcore or also learn how to overclock with FSB , NB and that things? I read a comment on youtube that said that chaning fsb,nb etc would give you more perfomance than only changing the multiplier and cpu voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> This is the most famous guide to do OC, although I have a gigabyte board, could i use it ? Because many people here have Asus boards, mine is Gigabyte ga 970 ud3p
> 
> One final question, is overclocking my fx 8320 worth it? There will be noticable difference in fps , sorry for the noob question!
> 
> Thanks overclockers! (Probably i'm the unique one here that hasn't overclock his FX 83xx )


I wouldn't OC much, if any, on that 970 board, especially if you mess with LLC settings (does it even have proper LLC settings?). Maybe a stock OC (no voltage increases) or just a slight bump in vcore.
As for the other questions:

- Overclocking FX chips is definitely worth it, especially once you break 4GHz. Unfortunately they are power hogs and you need a really beefy motherboard to get any worthwhile OC from them (and not kill the board in the process).
- NB overclock won't give you much unless you have really fast RAM (+2400MHz)
- Some say FSB overclocking produces a "snappier" system. The few times I tried it I really did not notice anything significant.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, you don't want to go far with that board. While it is the best 970 the UD3 series in general had a very spotty reputation. Some were good to 4.8 and some couldn't handle 4.2.

Stick with multi and vcore only to learn what the board can do. The VRM database says the VRMs throttle at 90C which tells us that they tend to run hot. http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list

Stress test often using IBT AVX. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## jaredismee

i over clocked a fx 6300 to a stable 24/7 4.4 with a hyper 212 evo on that gigabyte board, but never tried anything with my 8350 on it.

a lot of people complain about the gigabyte bios, but they are not bad and just take some time to get used to. i really like my gigabyte boards.

also the gains from oc'ing fx series chips are very noticeable. (depending on what level you take them to and if your system can handle it.)

also i am pretty sure that board does have a LLC. I would agree with just sticking to vcore/multiplier/llc until you get a feel for oc'ing. you do need to turn off all the power saving features and stuff too though.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Do you mean AMD Fx 9590?? 220 watt cpu clock to 4.7GHz.


lol... nope... 9790 ; )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbowseroctacore*
> 
> regedit - crafty devil had me thinkin there was one i didnt know about


ok you caught me lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think the 9790 is an Chinese copy of the 9590, i think you've been duped


lol... who knows there might actually be one with all the fake china stuff


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, you don't want to go far with that board. While it is the best 970 the UD3 series in general had a very spotty reputation. Some were good to 4.8 and some couldn't handle 4.2.
> 
> Stick with multi and vcore only to learn what the board can do. The VRM database says the VRMs throttle at 90C which tells us that they tend to run hot. http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list
> 
> Stress test often using IBT AVX. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


Ya, no. The best 970 board giga made was the 970a-ud3 rev 1.0 or 1.1

Same VRM as the ud7, and old rev 1, and 1.1 UD5 and ud3s


----------



## jaredismee

tightened up my timings, and everything is looking pretty good. Command rate is set to 1 also.

i can not get it to boot into 2400 no matter what i do with this kit.


----------



## Gen Patton

You know there still selling the 8320, 8350. 9590 I look at it today 220watts for the 9590 it was on Newegg. the 9590 is $138.00 it clocks 4.7GHz.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hi, overclock noob here.
> 
> I would like to know if you recommend changing only Multiplier and Vcore or also learn how to overclock with FSB , NB and that things? I read a comment on youtube that said that chaning fsb,nb etc would give you more perfomance than only changing the multiplier and cpu voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> This is the most famous guide to do OC, although I have a gigabyte board, could i use it ? Because many people here have Asus boards, mine is Gigabyte ga 970 ud3p
> 
> One final question, is overclocking my fx 8320 worth it? There will be noticable difference in fps , sorry for the noob question!
> 
> Thanks overclockers! (Probably i'm the unique one here that hasn't overclock his FX 83xx )


The first thing you need to know is that that board has a bug. If you set the multiplier higher than 22 it won't boot. 22 will get you to 4.4 GHz. The good news is that 4.4 GHz isn't too bad, as long as you have the cooling for it. FX tends to gobble voltage and current above 4.4 anyway.

Some quick tips:

The guides typically apply to top-end ASUS boards. The LLC you want for your board is "Medium". You have to have it on and it has to be on Medium, period.

You have to have strong fan airflow partially onto and through the VRM sink, period. Angle it to partially blow down and out/through. Having the fan flat on the sink is less effective. I use a 140mm fan with the rear case fan removed to blow through the VRM sink and help to exhaust heat. Strong airflow is required if you're running something demanding like Prime. Otherwise your VRMs will get over 90C and cook.

If the board has strong enough VRM airflow it can go up to 4.7 GHz with a 8370E and a water loop and still pass The Stilt's in-place large FFT Prime for an hour without the VRM temps being extreme. They will be very high, though. Probably around 87C or so. This is not within the safe spec for the VRMs but the load demand of Prime is unrealistic. I don't recommend trying for anything past 4.5 GHz with a plain 8320 because of the higher leakage. Your current and heat will be more demanding than a lapped 8370E with a water loop. Besides, it's not practical to boot to BIOS every time in order to get past the 4.4 GHz wall. You can overclock the FSB to get to 4.5 but I don't recommend it. 4.4 GHz is really the sweet spot for this board.

Replacing the thermal pad for the VRM sink does not help the temp problem at all. Maybe with a top-end Fujipoly pad there can be an improvement but I wouldn't get my hopes up. I used a cheaper, less effective, Arctic pad because that's what Microcenter had.

Is it worthwhile to overclock your CPU? Only within the realm of the parts you have, unless you can get something inexpensively. It's not worthwhile to dump serious money into the FX platform anymore. So, keep your overclock within your power supply's capabilities, your cooling capabilities, etc. Noise is also something to consider. I put together an oversized water loop that has an external 480mm radiator attached to a 360mm radiator to keep the noise level down. This was not free but it will be used in my post-FX build (likely a TR 1900 - if a board maker bothers to offer a VRM sink that has water capability).

Memory overclocking on your board is a pain. If your RAM operates at below 1.65V you can have issues where the CMOS has to be reset when tweaking RAM. I discovered that keeping the RAM voltage around 1.6 or better prevents this bug. The board is supposed to recover from failed boot settings but it can't handle aggressive RAM settings if the voltage is set too low. The difference between a successful boot and a CMOS reset isn't much. Memory speed is generally less important to FX than clockspeed. If you decide to mess with RAM do it after you know your CPU's clock capabilities very well. Don't try to do it all at once or you'll lose your mind.

If your cooling and/or power supply is weak you can consider setting your CPU to 1 core per module. This makes the FX into a quad core that has one integer unit and one floating point unit active per module, like a typical Intel chip. The benefit of this is that you can get a bit higher clock with less heat because the CPU has four fewer integer units active. This can help performance in software that is minimally threaded. An example would be the SWTOR mmo. A higher clock in "quad" form is going to offer better performance than having a fully-enabled FX chip at a lower clock. The drawbacks to this approach are that your multithreaded score will drop a lot. If you use handbrake or something like that it will take longer to do its work. The extra integer units in FX aren't useless, if the software can utilize them. If you spend a lot of time in old games that aren't well-threaded you can consider creating a BIOS profile for the one integer core per module setting. This feature has gotten little attention in FX land because it's not on ASUS boards. There is another drawback. The voltage requirement doesn't drop as much for a certain clock as one might expect. This might be due to the demanding nature of the L2 cache in FX. And, finally, you will need to use the FSB to overclock past 4.4 with this setting, which complicates things. Multiplier overclocking is easier.

My suggestion is to see if your cooling and power supply can handle 4.4 GHz. If not, back off to 4.3 or 4.2. Have turbo disabled. Turn off any motherboard auto overclocking stuff. Set LLC to Medium. Put a fan to the VRM sink. The northbridge also likes airflow on this board. Sometimes the paste has dried out. Monitor your VRM temp, core CPU temp, and northbridge temp in HWINFO64 software (free download).

If your UD3P is version 1.0 it doesn't have the multiplier boot bug I mentioned at the beginning. You'll need to see which revision you have. Gigabyte did not issue a BIOS patch to fix the bug.

Overclock your FX mainly for fun. At this point, Ryzen is a much better platform.

A few more tips:

This board likes CPU NB voltage. I think I have mine set to 1.25 at least. At 4.7 GHz it needs 1.3 as I recall. The ideal CPU NB voltage is not straightforward. If it's too high performance will drop. If it's too low stability will be an issue. I would probably set it to 1.25 or 1.27. I run my FSB at 2400 (HT at 2600), which puts more demand on the CPU NB I suppose. You may find with this board that the in-place Prime test is stable until you run out-of-place with a large amount of RAM. The CPU NB voltage being too low can lead to an error in Prime with a high memory load and large out-of-place FFTs.

The Prime FFT range you should use for in-place and for out-of-place testing is 700K - 900K. (Custom size. Be sure to have error checking turned on in Prime.) The best version of Prime is 27.9 as I recall. But I may have that number wrong. It has been a long time since I messed with it. Once I figured out that the board can't go past 4.7 and pass Prime that was it.

Besides Prime, I like to check my scores in LinX to see if there is performance consistency. I do this prior to running Prime, as a quicker gauge of performance and potential stability. You have to find the AMD-specific version of LinX or it won't run correctly. LinX is a GUI wrapper for Intel's Linpack stress testing software ("Intel Burn Test"). Prime is better for the most demanding testing on FX but LinX is helpful for a quicker test when it's set to 2048 problem size and run 20 times or so.

I also check/compare my score in Cinebench R15. Cinebench does not tell you everything about your system's performance, though.

The Prime in-place test should be run for an hour. This is a "medium stability" test. It tells you if your VRMs are being cooled enough, if your CPU cooling is good enough, and if your core voltage is good enough. What it doesn't tell you is if your FSB is stable. For that you'll need to run another hour of out-of-place, with 85-90% memory utilization. If you have 16 GB of RAM that's something like 13.5-14 GB for Prime I think. You don't want to run 100% because you'll thrash the swap file and make things less stressful.

One thing that is difficult to test is stability with a cool/cold system. Leakage decreases when temperature drops which can increase voltage required. I don't know to what degree it's an issue but I have seen, with my Lynnfield overclocking testing, that things that run well when the system is hot can have instability when the system is freshly booted the next day. There doesn't seem to be an easy way to test for this. Someone may want to create an automated utility that will periodically boot the system and do rapid brief tests then let the system rest/cool then repeat.


----------



## superstition222

One thing to add about the RAM performance issue. Cinebench doesn't seem to reflect RAM performance but some games do. The best performance one can get out of your board is likely what I got.

That's 9-11-10-??-CR1 at 2133 speed. This is with Patriot dual rank RAM, 16 GB total. I don't remember the fourth number. Just do the math and you'll find it. It's probably 30. Maybe there is better RAM than what I have but 9-11-10 is pretty good for a 1 phase board. I do, though, have a top-notch BeQuiet PSU that has a Lunpen filter.

Also, be sure to turn off all power-saving features while you're finding your required settings (voltages, etc.) The Stilt said the "high performance mode" HPM setting only applies to Linux in a special case so you can ignore it.


----------



## DarkGamma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hi, overclock noob here.
> 
> I would like to know if you recommend changing only Multiplier and Vcore or also learn how to overclock with FSB , NB and that things? I read a comment on youtube that said that chaning fsb,nb etc would give you more perfomance than only changing the multiplier and cpu voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard
> 
> This is the most famous guide to do OC, although I have a gigabyte board, could i use it ? Because many people here have Asus boards, mine is Gigabyte ga 970 ud3p
> 
> One final question, is overclocking my fx 8320 worth it? There will be noticable difference in fps , sorry for the noob question!
> 
> Thanks overclockers! (Probably i'm the unique one here that hasn't overclock his FX 83xx )


Don't worry I've not overclocked mine either, my crappy motherboard does not cooperate and having 2 sticks of DDR3 2400mhz RAM is also not helping


----------



## dansuso

Hello again mates.

I have tried overclocking up to 4.4ghz but it has been imposible. Have some questions:

-At 4.4Ghz, the vcore that i nedeed was 1.43v, but i dont know if this is too much for 4.4ghz , so i returned to 4.3ghz 1.38v. What would you recommend me?

-In my gigabyte BIOS at voltage settings, there are no NB/CPU voltage settings, only NB core, VCore ,DRAM voltage and LLC. My LLC is at Medium. Do you think that can i push a little more or should i stay at 4.3ghz 1.38v? The temps are okay.[/B]
Thanks!

My system:

FX 8320
Gigabyte ga 970 ud3p
raijintek ereboss with thermalright ty-143
gtx 970
zalman z11 neo

EDIT: Okay, superstition222, you've said that my board likes CPU/NB voltage, but in the bios related to NB there is only NB core and Dynamic NB Core


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hello again mates.
> 
> I have tried overclocking up to 4.4ghz but it has been imposible. Have some questions:
> 
> -At 4.4Ghz, the vcore that i nedeed was 1.43v, but i dont know if this is too much for 4.4ghz , so i returned to 4.3ghz 1.38v. What would you recommend me?
> 
> -In my gigabyte BIOS at voltage settings, there are no NB/CPU voltage settings, only NB core, VCore ,DRAM voltage and LLC. My LLC is at Medium. Do you think that can i push a little more or should i stay at 4.3ghz 1.38v? The temps are okay.[/B]
> Thanks!
> 
> My system:
> 
> FX 8320
> Gigabyte ga 970 ud3p
> raijintek ereboss with thermalright ty-143
> gtx 970
> zalman z11 neo
> 
> EDIT: Okay, superstition222, you've said that my board likes CPU/NB voltage, but in the bios related to NB there is only NB core and Dynamic NB Core


Nb core is what giga calls cpu/nb


----------



## Melcar

These CPUs can take some serious punishment. The motherboards are what usually hold you back. It's easier to blow up and/or melt VRMs on a mobo than it is to fry a FX chip.
What will often kill a motherboard is setting aggressive LLC settings, even if temps are okay. If you really care about your motherboard, don't use LLC or use a low-medium setting.


----------



## Mega Man

That is also not true

Using an inferior mobo will cause issues. Not cooling your mobo will cause issues


----------



## dansuso

Okay, thanks Mega Man! What voltage do you recommend me at NB Core for 4.4ghz? The stock one is 1.22v.

Will CPU or vrm throttle or turn off before they burn ? I'm a bit worried about this...


----------



## Mega Man

First you need active cooling on the heatsinks ( nb and vrms )

+0.1 cpu/nb and +0.1 nb, they are 2 separate voltages.

This is the basics of ocing fx


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> That is also not true
> 
> Using an inferior mobo will cause issues. Not cooling your mobo will cause issues


What about the high voltage overshoots? Or do the higher end motherboards have high enough switching frequency in order to keep it to a minimum?


----------



## dansuso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First you need active cooling on the heatsinks ( nb and vrms )
> 
> +0.1 cpu/nb and +0.1 nb, they are 2 separate voltages.
> 
> This is the basics of ocing fx


I have 2 frontal fans, 1 rear fan and one top, I think that my airflow is okay and also a fan blowing air at vrms.

But, if only I have nb core (cpu/nb voltage) how can i change NB?

Thanks!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What about the high voltage overshoots? Or do the higher end motherboards have high enough switching frequency in order to keep it to a minimum?


On my saberkitty I've had no problems with voltage overshoots... but on my cheap-o MSI board... G47 I think it was... well the vrm's fried trying for only 4.5ghz with 1.45v on my old 8150 and as it was going out I saw voltage spiking on it... I just was to naïve to know that it was a sign of vrm failure...it's what actually took out the cpu... then I got the saberkitty and it was able to deliver much more stable voltage and could handle higher current and voltage by far... my next cpu was a 8350 and was on this same saberkitty... pushed that chip up to 1.65v trying for 5ghz... but it still wouldn't stabilize... so that's how I ended up with this 9590... sold the 8350 and bought the 9590 for few dollars more.... still using same saberkitty and still pushing this chip to 5ghz daily... for the record I did have active cooling on both boards...


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Okay, superstition222, you've said that my board likes CPU/NB voltage, but in the bios related to NB there is only NB core and Dynamic NB Core


You must have version 1 of the UD3P then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> At 4.4Ghz, the vcore that i nedeed was 1.43v


Needed according to what? It sounds like you're auto-overclocking, using either the board's auto features or software. Manual overclocking is the only way to go when it comes to core voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> i dont know if this is too much for 4.4ghz , so i returned to 4.3ghz 1.38v. What would you recommend me?


It depends on your cooling and your chip but something like 1.36 is a place to start. If you can boot to Windows then you're on the path toward stability. That's the most basic stability test but you're not necessary very close at all to true stability just being able to boot to Windows. But, if you can't boot to Windows you've got a major problem with some setting(s).

You can start with leaving the NB stuff on auto. Once you can pass 1 hour of in-place Prime custom FFTs (700-900K) then you can start to tweak your NB voltage. After passing that one hour of in-place FFTs then run the same FFT range again but this time run it out-of-place with 14 GB of RAM allocated to Prime (assuming you have 16 GB). If you can pass an hour of this then that's good news. I would run it again for two hours just to be sure.

Version 1 of the board may be a bit more robust than version 2. It also may not have the multiplier boot bug. Gigabyte apparently cut out some hardware bits to cut costs when making the R2, although it did upgrade the audio from VIA to Realtek. If your board has VIA audio then you have revision 1. If you can cool your VRM sink well enough (and also the northbridge sink, which isn't nearly as demanding but still needs good airflow to it) then you can go past 4.4. However, your cooler is probably not up to that. I didn't look it up but I assume it's a single fan single tower. The strength of the PSU is also important.

It's essential to monitor your VRM temp when running Prime so you don't melt something. If you can pass the one hour of in-place Prime the 1 hour of out-of-place shouldn't be more demanding so you shouldn't have to watch it, as long as your cooling situation hasn't changed (e.g. higher ambient). Don't go too high with VRM temps, even in Prime. The VRM system is rated for a certain amount of current at a certain temp so what may be a safe temp at a lower level of stress may be too high for higher stress (e.g. Prime).

It's also good to disable unnecessary monitoring in HWINFO64 to make the Prime test more demanding. HWINFO can monitor a lot of stuff simultaneously, including plenty of stuff (like video cards and RAM) that don't need to be monitored and it can slightly impact how stressful stress-testing software can be.

Aside from Prime, the RealBench encoding tests, Cinebench multithreaded, and LinX can be used for various levels of stress testing. Here is the basic hierarchy from fastest and easiest to pass to most difficult:

1) Boot to Windows
2) CPU-Z benchmark
3) Cinebench multi
4) LinX, 2048 problem size, 10 iterations
5) RealBench encoding tests (handbrake and encoding with simultaneous video playback)
6) LinX, 85% RAM utilization problem size, 4 iterations
8) Prime, in-place 700-900K FFTs, 1 hour - followed by Prime, out-of-place 700-900K FFTs, 14 GB of RAM allocated, 1-2 hours

There are other stress tests. If tweaking RAM you'll want to run Memtest HCL. Run 7 or 8 copies of the program, dividing your RAM to use up 14 GB between them. If running 7 copies set Prime to use 1 thread and run 700-900K in-place FFTs on that one thread. Some people do their RAM testing this way to increase system heat a bit but most run 8 copies of MemTest. I have found that it's good to run two of the MemTest copies with a low amount of RAM allocated to them. This seems to put more stress on a small amount of RAM which tends to yield errors faster.

Some people run Prime and FurMark simultaneously. Some run Prime while looping Unigine Heaven. These tests hit the power supply and system cooling harder than just a CPU test alone. I don't recommend doing the Prime + FurMark because it's excessive. I'd suggest running a demanding game instead and only after you think you've stabilized your CPU overclock with step #8 above.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> also a fan blowing air at vrms.


That's vague. Is the fan very very close to the VRM sink or not?

It needs to be very very close. The closer the better, pretty much - as long as the air is reaching the ends of the sink. Angling it as I wrote about also improves the efficiency. Most people mount the VRM fan facing straight down. I tried that and it's better to angle it on this board. It's important to have the airflow reach the base of the VRM sink, though, so don't angle it so much that it doesn't cool the whole thing.

I hang a 140mm fan for to blow air past/over the NB sink toward the back. The NB does not need the fan to be nearly as close or the airflow to be nearly as strong but it does need direct airflow. I had to replace the TIM because it was dried and cracked.


----------



## dansuso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> You must have version 1 of the UD3P then.
> Needed according to what? It sounds like you're auto-overclocking, using either the board's auto features or software. Manual overclocking is the only way to go when it comes to core voltage.
> It depends on your cooling and your chip but something like 1.36 is a place to start. If you can boot to Windows then you're on the path toward stability. That's the most basic stability test but you're not necessary very close at all to true stability just being able to boot to Windows. But, if you can't boot to Windows you've got a major problem with some setting(s).
> 
> You can start with leaving the NB stuff on auto. Once you can pass 1 hour of in-place Prime custom FFTs (700-900K) then you can start to tweak your NB voltage. After passing that one hour of in-place FFTs then run the same FFT range again but this time run it out-of-place with 14 GB of RAM allocated to Prime (assuming you have 16 GB). If you can pass an hour of this then that's good news. I would run it again for two hours just to be sure.
> 
> Version 1 of the board may be a bit more robust than version 2. It also may not have the multiplier boot bug. Gigabyte apparently cut out some hardware bits to cut costs when making the R2, although it did upgrade the audio from VIA to Realtek. If your board has VIA audio then you have revision 1. If you can cool your VRM sink well enough (and also the northbridge sink, which isn't nearly as demanding but still needs good airflow to it) then you can go past 4.4. However, your cooler is probably not up to that. I didn't look it up but I assume it's a single fan single tower. The strength of the PSU is also important.
> 
> It's essential to monitor your VRM temp when running Prime so you don't melt something. If you can pass the one hour of in-place Prime the 1 hour of out-of-place shouldn't be more demanding so you shouldn't have to watch it, as long as your cooling situation hasn't changed (e.g. higher ambient). Don't go too high with VRM temps, even in Prime. The VRM system is rated for a certain amount of current at a certain temp so what may be a safe temp at a lower level of stress may be too high for higher stress (e.g. Prime).
> 
> It's also good to disable unnecessary monitoring in HWINFO64 to make the Prime test more demanding. HWINFO can monitor a lot of stuff simultaneously, including plenty of stuff (like video cards and RAM) that don't need to be monitored and it can slightly impact how stressful stress-testing software can be.
> 
> Aside from Prime, the RealBench encoding tests, Cinebench multithreaded, and LinX can be used for various levels of stress testing. Here is the basic hierarchy from fastest and easiest to pass to most difficult:
> 
> 1) Boot to Windows
> 2) CPU-Z benchmark
> 3) Cinebench multi
> 4) LinX, 2048 problem size, 10 iterations
> 5) RealBench encoding tests (handbrake and encoding with simultaneous video playback)
> 6) LinX, 85% RAM utilization problem size, 4 iterations
> 8) Prime, in-place 700-900K FFTs, 1 hour - followed by Prime, out-of-place 700-900K FFTs, 14 GB of RAM allocated, 1-2 hours
> 
> There are other stress tests. If tweaking RAM you'll want to run Memtest HCL. Run 7 or 8 copies of the program, dividing your RAM to use up 14 GB between them. If running 7 copies set Prime to use 1 thread and run 700-900K in-place FFTs on that one thread. Some people do their RAM testing this way to increase system heat a bit but most run 8 copies of MemTest. I have found that it's good to run two of the MemTest copies with a low amount of RAM allocated to them. This seems to put more stress on a small amount of RAM which tends to yield errors faster.
> 
> Some people run Prime and FurMark simultaneously. Some run Prime while looping Unigine Heaven. These tests hit the power supply and system cooling harder than just a CPU test alone. I don't recommend doing the Prime + FurMark because it's excessive. I'd suggest running a demanding game instead and only after you think you've stabilized your CPU overclock with step #8 above.


I'm not auto-overclocking. What i wanted to say it's that for 4.4ghz my voltage is 1.428v, with less is impossible. I've been monitoring and the temps are okay, 58c max while Small FFTs. VRM temps ( if VR T1 and VR T2 it's vrm temps) at prime95 is 90c but while gaming 65c max lol, i don't know if this is accurate.

Is 1.428v safe? And one more thing, i have 8gb RAM not 16.

Thanks!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> I'm not auto-overclocking. What i wanted to say it's that for 4.4ghz my voltage is 1.428v, with less is impossible. I've been monitoring and the temps are okay, 58c max while Small FFTs. VRM temps ( if VR T1 and VR T2 it's vrm temps) at prime95 is 90c but while gaming 65c max lol, i don't know if this is accurate.
> 
> Is 1.428v safe? And one more thing, i have 8gb RAM not 16.
> 
> Thanks!


1.428 is safe... my 9590 came with a stock volts at base clock of 1.45 Although 1.428 seems a bit high for just 4.4, even on my old 8350 all I needed for 4.5 to stabilize was 1.38 and it was kind of a poor overclocker IMO... but then my sons chip needs higher volts too so it's not unheard of... but worth checking to see if there is something else that might be causing it to go unstable as the others have mentioned here...


----------



## dansuso

I've seen that my core VID is 1.4V, is this normal? Because in a friend board (asrock 970 extreme4) it was 1.33v .... How can i lower the VID?


Maybe this has any relation with my high voltage for 4.4 ghz? Thanks!


----------



## warpuck

LowpowerBoard.png 85k .png file


This board was made for 6 core Thubans. Knowing this have to keep the 8350 within Thuban power draw specs
I can play Mass Effect Andromeda with this (MINIMUM System for Mass E A).
An old 8350 (one that came in a tin can)
Core speed 4.339 Ghz
Multiplier 21
Bus speed 206
Ht link 2665
Core volts 1.28
2 x 8gb 1886 RAM
NB 2272<< this does have some effect on processor temps, more so than HT link
MSI HD7790.
Yes the Video card does effect it too. Had OC'd R9 285 on it. Works but also draws too much power for the box to move the heat out
Have 2 120mm pushing air in and 120mm and a 92mm drawing air out
Processor is cooled by a Cooler Master 612 R.2 I had a Noctua C14 on it but it has been moved to a Ryzen 1600. Either one is more than good enough for a ryzen CPU. The C14 AM4 kit was offered 1st so it got the duty. The C14 is better for a FX than a 612, because it cools the VRs better

Yes I did have all this on a Sabertooth. R9 OC'd to 1050 Mhz (instead of the HD 7790) with every thing maxed.
The HD 7790 is kinda wierd beast. Does not respond much to OC. Actually nothing, if not a little slower when OC'd
Oh and the processor was doing 4.7ghz at 1.42 volts. You can pop one of those Sabertooths. Just matter of time and too much dust.
I popped a UD3 trying to use 1.42 volts on the CPU. Those 8350/20s are are a lot tougher than than boards.
The only one I managed to break was a watered FX 9590 along with a Asrock Extreme 9.
The Extreme 9 ( does a cute trick of shutting off one core per module so each has its own processor). Got the 9590 to 5.3 Ghz stable that way. Checked it with stock 4.7 speed and it looses about 40% bench with one core per. My best guess is with 8 cores 100% buzzin, they have to wait their turn for the co-processor to finish.
This set up will live on as the olde lady's Facebook gamer
Ryzen is better but OC is not as much fun


----------



## jaredismee

do you think it is worth upgrading to the 9590 to see if i can get a better OC?

i found one on e bay shipping included at $89 and am on the verge of clicking the buy button.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-FX-9590-Vishera-Eight-Core-4-7GHz-Black-Edition-/172827716521?epid=197324053&hash=item283d55aba9:g:nqMAAOSwCJRZj8A3

i was planning to save money for a ryzen or tr upgrade, but at that price even if i sold it later i would make money


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> do you think it is worth upgrading to the 9590 to see if i can get a better OC?
> 
> i found one on e bay shipping included at $89 and am on the verge of clicking the buy button.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-FX-9590-Vishera-Eight-Core-4-7GHz-Black-Edition-/172827716521?epid=197324053&hash=item283d55aba9:g:nqMAAOSwCJRZj8A3
> 
> i was planning to save money for a ryzen or tr upgrade, but at that price even if i sold it later i would make money


I wouldn't bother. Both of my 9XXX chips are just too hot and take a lot of voltage - not sure your board or cooling are good enough to push one further than an 8xxx.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> do you think it is worth upgrading to the 9590 to see if i can get a better OC?
> 
> i found one on e bay shipping included at $89 and am on the verge of clicking the buy button.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-FX-9590-Vishera-Eight-Core-4-7GHz-Black-Edition-/172827716521?epid=197324053&hash=item283d55aba9:g:nqMAAOSwCJRZj8A3
> 
> i was planning to save money for a ryzen or tr upgrade, but at that price even if i sold it later i would make money


You know why it hasn't sold already for $89? The seller has a zero feedback rating.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> What i wanted to say it's that for 4.4ghz my voltage is 1.428v, with less is impossible.


It sounds like something isn't right. Do you have all the power saving stuff turned off as well as turbo?

I was able to run my 8320E (on air) and 8370E at 1.35V (on water). However, both were lapped, using liquid metal, and had very well-tuned cooling setups. Both cases were designed to be relatively quiet, though. No Delta fans. Just hacking to get a lot of airflow in every place that needed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> I've been monitoring and the temps are okay, 58c max while Small FFTs. VRM temps ( if VR T1 and VR T2 it's vrm temps) at prime95 is 90c but while gaming 65c max lol, i don't know if this is accurate.


It's probably not. That CPU temp is too low for 1.4+ I think, based on your cooling. However, small FFT Prime isn't as demanding as the in-place custom FFT test I gave you.

One thing you can do is find the AMD-compatible version of LinX and run 10 or 15 iterations of the 2048 problem size each time you tweak your settings until you get stable GFLOPs from iteration to iteration. You can also use this test to get a rough idea of whether or not a change is increasing or decreasing performance. Prime is invisible, in terms of actual system performance. It only tells you if you have stability or not enough to not get Prime errors. LinX is good because you can get a rough idea of performance with it. It is not as demanding as Prime, however, especially with just 2048 problem size. The large problem sizes, though, take a long time to complete. The larger they are the better, in terms of knowing your actual performance, but 2048 is probably enough to work with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Is 1.428v safe?


Yes. The Stilt said 1.475 is his safe max and he knows a lot about these chips. That's considered conservative but you can't cool that much anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> i have 8gb RAM not 16.


Get 85-90% RAM utilization when doing stress tests (like out-of-place Prime) and when running MemTest HCL. You want to leave enough RAM for the OS so it doesn't thrash the swap and make the stress testing less stressful as a result.

Small FFTs is a worthless stability test. Don't bother with it. Use the settings I gave you:

700-900K in place
700-900K out of place, 85-90% RAM size

The Stilt explained why small FFTs isn't useful for this CPU. It's because the L2 cache is the limiting factor when overclocking the FX. Small FFTs doesn't stress the L2 cache as much as the range I gave you. I had happened upon roughly the identical range as his by trial and error before I read his post about it, by the way.


----------



## dansuso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> It sounds like something isn't right. Do you have all the power saving stuff turned off as well as turbo?
> 
> I was able to run my 8320E (on air) and 8370E at 1.35V (on water). However, both were lapped, using liquid metal, and had very well-tuned cooling setups. Both cases were designed to be relatively quiet, though. No Delta fans. Just hacking to get a lot of airflow in every place that needed it.
> It's probably not. That CPU temp is too low for 1.4+ I think, based on your cooling. However, small FFT Prime isn't as demanding as the in-place custom FFT test I gave you.
> 
> One thing you can do is find the AMD-compatible version of LinX and run 10 or 15 iterations of the 2048 problem size each time you tweak your settings until you get stable GFLOPs from iteration to iteration. You can also use this test to get a rough idea of whether or not a change is increasing or decreasing performance. Prime is invisible, in terms of actual system performance. It only tells you if you have stability or not enough to not get Prime errors. LinX is good because you can get a rough idea of performance with it. It is not as demanding as Prime, however, especially with just 2048 problem size. The large problem sizes, though, take a long time to complete. The larger they are the better, in terms of knowing your actual performance, but 2048 is probably enough to work with.
> Yes. The Stilt said 1.475 is his safe max and he knows a lot about these chips. That's considered conservative but you can't cool that much anyway.
> Get 85-90% RAM utilization when doing stress tests (like out-of-place Prime) and when running MemTest HCL. You want to leave enough RAM for the OS so it doesn't thrash the swap and make the stress testing less stressful as a result.
> 
> Small FFTs is a worthless stability test. Don't bother with it. Use the settings I gave you:
> 
> 700-900K in place
> 700-900K out of place, 85-90% RAM size
> 
> The Stilt explained why small FFTs isn't useful for this CPU. It's because the L2 cache is the limiting factor when overclocking the FX. Small FFTs doesn't stress the L2 cache as much as the range I gave you. I had happened upon roughly the identical range as his by trial and error before I read his post about it, by the way.


The pc shuts down even before doing a test. It's strange, yes. And sorry, i didn't the test with your settings because i thought that it would be too much for my cooler/mobo, but i will use your settings now.

Maybe you can understand more with some photos of all my settings.

Thanks a lot for your help, overclockers,i'm learning a lot of things! Overclocking is very funny but sometimes very frustrating!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> do you think it is worth upgrading to the 9590 to see if i can get a better OC?
> 
> i found one on e bay shipping included at $89 and am on the verge of clicking the buy button.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-FX-9590-Vishera-Eight-Core-4-7GHz-Black-Edition-/172827716521?epid=197324053&hash=item283d55aba9:g:nqMAAOSwCJRZj8A3
> 
> i was planning to save money for a ryzen or tr upgrade, but at that price even if i sold it later i would make money


most people have had semi-bad luck with the 9xxx vishera's... they are very high leakage chips which means heat heat and more heat... also high current demand... I got really lucky with mine... I mean seriously lucky... I have the cooling needed btw... but mine only takes 1.464v to stabilize 5ghz on all cores... but at stock they are pretty hot too... so its up to you... you would be looking at around 15% performance improvement over 8350 at stock.... depends on how far you oc'd if you can expect anymore perf out of it... pretty much going to be able to get any 9590 to 4.9.... 5.0 and up gets iffy... mine only goes to 5.1 stable... and 5.4 for short usage.

beware of ebay sellers with 0 feedback


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wouldn't bother. Both of my 9XXX chips are just too hot and take a lot of voltage - not sure your board or cooling are good enough to push one further than an 8xxx.


running a 480 and 280 rad with modded vrm coolers and direct airflow over the vrm with a 120mm 2200rpm fan and modded heat sinks even. recently changed it from horizontally blowing over them to blowing vertically down on them from 3" away and saw improvements, but not able to get 5.0 still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> most people have had semi-bad luck with the 9xxx vishera's... they are very high leakage chips which means heat heat and more heat... also high current demand... I got really lucky with mine... I mean seriously lucky... I have the cooling needed btw... but mine only takes 1.464v to stabilize 5ghz on all cores... but at stock they are pretty hot too... so its up to you... you would be looking at around 15% performance improvement over 8350 at stock.... depends on how far you oc'd if you can expect anymore perf out of it... pretty much going to be able to get any 9590 to 4.9.... 5.0 and up gets iffy... mine only goes to 5.1 stable... and 5.4 for short usage.
> 
> beware of ebay sellers with 0 feedback


i mean you have the buyer protection and stuff on ebay, and for $89 not really worried. i got my 8350 to 4.9 24/7 but that is the max i can take it. vrm and cpu are cool, no throttling or anything under any stress tests, but i can not get a stable 5.0 on it. i am leaning towards it being more the mobo than the chip but idk since i have never had another to play with.

it is right on the verge of being stable at 4.99ghz, but i have tried everything and been unsuccessful at getting it as stable as i would like to use it 24/7.

edit: listing is closed, i did not buy it but am still on the fence. i feel like my chip is poor oc'er. to be stable at 4.9ghz i have v core set to 1.58v with LLC on medium, under load voltage is usually at 1.548-1.56. I have pushed the voltage way beyond what most would be comfortable trying to see where it would be stable at 5.0 with, and it always either crashes immediately or fails eventually. (depending on what settings i am trying) I feel like there is some fail safe on the max voltage i can run because any LLC above medium at 5.0 and these crazy voltages forces me to hit the cmos reset button, and just pushing the voltage into the sky usually does the same thing.

i just wish i knew if my limit was coming from my processor or something else in my system

also
@dansuso

have you tried a little higher voltage or using a high/extreme LLC? i know the higher LLC settings on that board work pretty good for low-mid oc settings. also why not try pushing the nb to 1.25? as long as temps stay in line you can at least run some tests to see what numbers you need to post/boot into windows/or even be stable.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I wouldn't bother. Both of my 9XXX chips are just too hot and take a lot of voltage - not sure your board or cooling are good enough to push one further than an 8xxx.
> 
> 
> 
> running a 480 and 280 rad with modded vrm coolers and direct airflow over the vrm with a 120mm 2200rpm fan and modded heat sinks even. recently changed it from horizontally blowing over them to blowing vertically down on them from 3" away and saw improvements, but not able to get 5.0 still.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> most people have had semi-bad luck with the 9xxx vishera's... they are very high leakage chips which means heat heat and more heat... also high current demand... I got really lucky with mine... I mean seriously lucky... I have the cooling needed btw... but mine only takes 1.464v to stabilize 5ghz on all cores... but at stock they are pretty hot too... so its up to you... you would be looking at around 15% performance improvement over 8350 at stock.... depends on how far you oc'd if you can expect anymore perf out of it... pretty much going to be able to get any 9590 to 4.9.... 5.0 and up gets iffy... mine only goes to 5.1 stable... and 5.4 for short usage.
> 
> beware of ebay sellers with 0 feedback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i mean you have the buyer protection and stuff on ebay, and for $89 not really worried. i got my 8350 to 4.9 24/7 but that is the max i can take it. vrm and cpu are cool, no throttling or anything under any stress tests, but i can not get a stable 5.0 on it. i am leaning towards it being more the mobo than the chip but idk since i have never had another to play with.
> 
> it is right on the verge of being stable at 4.99ghz, but i have tried everything and been unsuccessful at getting it as stable as i would like to use it 24/7.
> 
> edit: listing is closed, i did not buy it but am still on the fence. i feel like my chip is poor oc'er. to be stable at 4.9ghz i have v core set to 1.58v with LLC on medium, under load voltage is usually at 1.548-1.56. I have pushed the voltage way beyond what most would be comfortable trying to see where it would be stable at 5.0 with, and it always either crashes immediately or fails eventually. (depending on what settings i am trying) I feel like there is some fail safe on the max voltage i can run because any LLC above medium at 5.0 and these crazy voltages forces me to hit the cmos reset button, and just pushing the voltage into the sky usually does the same thing.
> 
> i just wish i knew if my limit was coming from my processor or something else in my system
> 
> also
> @dansuso
> 
> have you tried a little higher voltage or using a high/extreme LLC? i know the higher LLC settings on that board work pretty good for low-mid oc settings. also why not try pushing the nb to 1.25? as long as temps stay in line you can at least run some tests to see what numbers you need to post/boot into windows/or even be stable.
Click to expand...

I guess you have the cooling. I just don't know much about your board, generally I'd say the CHV-Z, UD5/7 or Sabretooth are the only options for 5ghz + daily on a 9xxx .


----------



## Minotaurtoo

on my old 8350 it hit a wall at 4.8 ghz... even at 1.65v would barely bench at 5ghz... and to do that I had to turn off the heat in this room on a cold night lol... this 9590 volt for volt is much hotter than my 8350 was... but it takes so much less voltage to get it stable it works out... I had to run 1.55v to get my 8350 stable at 4.8, but this chip only takes 1.464 to get stable at 5ghz.... but it produced as much heat as my 8350 at 1.55v.... that being said I could get it stable at 5.1 with 1.50 volts.... and heat is similar to 1.6v on the 8350... barely acceptable... in winter I run it there... but in summer it heats the room up to much.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> on my old 8350 it hit a wall at 4.8 ghz... even at 1.65v would barely bench at 5ghz... and to do that I had to turn off the heat in this room on a cold night lol... this 9590 volt for volt is much hotter than my 8350 was... but it takes so much less voltage to get it stable it works out... I had to run 1.55v to get my 8350 stable at 4.8, but this chip only takes 1.464 to get stable at 5ghz.... but it produced as much heat as my 8350 at 1.55v.... that being said I could get it stable at 5.1 with 1.50 volts.... and heat is similar to 1.6v on the 8350... barely acceptable... in winter I run it there... but in summer it heats the room up to much.


so what i am wondering is if this is typical of the 9590/8350 or if buying one would be a gamble that likely doesn't pay off.

if mine did 1.6/1.62 v stable at 5.0 i would run it 24/7, but it doesn't and the voltage drops start getting to the point at that level that LLC starts causing crashes for some reason and raising beyond that to compensate also causes crashes. (i can boot into and bench on 5.1/5.2 even, but it is not stable)

considering the numbers you just quoted for the 8350/9590 and what i have seen elsewhere i would say it is typical and that i "should" be able to get a 5.0 24/7 stable 9590 in my system.

i know it is not really worth it, but that doesn't mean i am not interested.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> so what i am wondering is if this is typical of the 9590/8350 or if buying one would be a gamble that likely doesn't pay off.
> 
> if mine did 1.6/1.62 v stable at 5.0 i would run it 24/7, but it doesn't and the voltage drops start getting to the point at that level that LLC starts causing crashes for some reason and raising beyond that to compensate also causes crashes. (i can boot into and bench on 5.1/5.2 even, but it is not stable)
> 
> considering the numbers you just quoted for the 8350/9590 and what i have seen elsewhere i would say it is typical and that i "should" be able to get a 5.0 24/7 stable 9590 in my system.
> 
> i know it is not really worth it, but that doesn't mean i am not interested.


my saberkitty provides stable voltage, so that voltage flux might be causing a problem for you that a 9590 would only exacerbate... if it's having trouble keeping voltage stable with a 8350 then a 9590 would give it heck because of their leaky nature they take more power to run... I know mine pulls more power at 1.464 volts than my old 8350 did at same volts... not saying it won't work for you, just saying be aware... well.. I'm off to bed... got to get up at 3 am lol....


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> my saberkitty provides stable voltage, so that voltage flux might be causing a problem for you that a 9590 would only exacerbate... if it's having trouble keeping voltage stable with a 8350 then a 9590 would give it heck because of their leaky nature they take more power to run... I know mine pulls more power at 1.464 volts than my old 8350 did at same volts... not saying it won't work for you, just saying be aware... well.. I'm off to bed... got to get up at 3 am lol....


well that is kind of what i was thinking too. the gigabyte 990fx gaming mobo is great for mid-high oc'ing, but for extreme stuff it starts to fall behind. i have a pretty strong feeling this is the case and unless i get super lucky on the silicon lottery i would be wasting money. it is just kinda sad how close this thing is to being stable at that mark.

if i see another 9590/8350/8370 going that cheap i may pick it up to give it a shot and just sell whichever one ends up being worse.


----------



## mixsetup

I have a 9590 on a ASRock 990fx Extreeme9.
The CPU is under custom water loop and it is now at an okay temp under a stress test it gets around 45c.

The main thing you need to look for is that the board has very good heatsinks/cooling for the VRM.
As that what gets very hot on my board.
I need to have something like the Antec spot cool over the VRM so keeps the temps anywhere around 66c to 72c under a stress test.
If I don't have the spot cool it sits around 72c idle without doing anything without opening any programs up.
If I opened any program like Photoshop it would shoot up to over 80c in seconds.


----------



## Gen Patton

Well today is the day?? MOTOKO'S birthday. She is officialy here as of this moment she is alive. I am typing this from Motoko. I have Photos but trying to upload on a new computer. once i figure out i will have photos. Oh guys she's so #9 she is beautiful she is smilliing


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> recently changed it from horizontally blowing over them to blowing vertically down on them from 3" away and saw improvements, but not able to get 5.0 still.


Different boards may behave differently than mine but I have found that the most optimal is maybe 30 degrees, tilted so it's partially blowing down and also partially blowing through the sink. The closer the fan is to the sink the better (pretty much), as long as it can cool the whole thing. Boards like the Crosshair that have two different sinks may require two fans or a different airflow pattern than the Gigabyte board I have that has a small single VRM sink.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> running a 480 and 280 rad with modded vrm coolers and direct airflow over the vrm with a 120mm 2200rpm fan and modded heat sinks even. recently changed it from horizontally blowing over them to blowing vertically down on them from 3" away and saw improvements, but not able to get 5.0 still.
> i mean you have the buyer protection and stuff on ebay, and for $89 not really worried. i got my 8350 to 4.9 24/7 but that is the max i can take it. vrm and cpu are cool, no throttling or anything under any stress tests, but i can not get a stable 5.0 on it. i am leaning towards it being more the mobo than the chip but idk since i have never had another to play with.
> 
> it is right on the verge of being stable at 4.99ghz, but i have tried everything and been unsuccessful at getting it as stable as i would like to use it 24/7.
> 
> edit: listing is closed, i did not buy it but am still on the fence. i feel like my chip is poor oc'er. to be stable at 4.9ghz i have v core set to 1.58v with LLC on medium, under load voltage is usually at 1.548-1.56. I have pushed the voltage way beyond what most would be comfortable trying to see where it would be stable at 5.0 with, and it always either crashes immediately or fails eventually. (depending on what settings i am trying) I feel like there is some fail safe on the max voltage i can run because any LLC above medium at 5.0 and these crazy voltages forces me to hit the cmos reset button, and just pushing the voltage into the sky usually does the same thing.
> 
> i just wish i knew if my limit was coming from my processor or something else in my system
> 
> also
> @dansuso
> 
> have you tried a little higher voltage or using a high/extreme LLC? i know the higher LLC settings on that board work pretty good for low-mid oc settings. also why not try pushing the nb to 1.25? as long as temps stay in line you can at least run some tests to see what numbers you need to post/boot into windows/or even be stable.


The big question is whether or not a non-E 8000 series will hit the voltage wall before a 9000 series on air or non-chilled water.

Lower voltage is only one part of the puzzle. The other part is current. The Stilt said very high leakage parts like the 9000 series require less voltage but demand a lot more current. He said this is bad unless you have very strong cooling, like phase change. Very low leakage is also bad because of the voltage wall (Vmax barrier). So, the E series chips may have problems clocking as high, on water for instance, as non-E chips, because of the low leakage. A plain 8000 series CPU, though, I'm guessing should be able to reach the same clock as a 9000, or better, on air. I don't know about non-chilled water.

Just because the voltage demanded may be higher doesn't mean it's going to run as hot (use as much current). That's something that trips people up when it comes to leakage:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> Lower voltage is only better if the actual power / current draw is also lower. And in case of high leaking semiconductors they never are.
> 
> Higher leakage ASICs require lower voltage to operate and generally have significantly better voltage scaling than ASICs with lower leakage characteristics. The trouble is that since they consume the same or even slightly higher amounts of power as the ASICs with low leakage characteristics, the currents will be higher. The higher currents cause temperature rise not just within the ASIC itself but throught the entire system. Higher current draw will stress the power delivery further and increase the power consumption by resulting in a lower conversion efficiency and in higher conduction losses. On ASICs with lower leakage characteristics it is completely the other way around. They require higher voltages to operate, but draw significatly lower amounts of current and therefore run significantly cooler.
> 
> A ASIC with high leakage characteristcs is only desireable when you have basically an infinite amount of cooling (i.e phase change, LN2) and power delivery capacity available and the ASIC in question has a certain Vmax you need to work with. Usually the absolute voltage is relatively similar between the highest and the lowest leaking ASICs. Due their worse voltage scaling, the lower leaking ASICs might actually run into the Vmax barrier before reaching their Fmax.
> 
> For the normal consumers only products with low or average leakage characteristics are desireable, as it provides the best overall system efficiency and the lowest temperatures.


The only LLC setting to use on the UD3P 2.0 is Medium, period. I can't speak definitively about the 1.0 version but I really doubt anything past Medium is going to be optimal. Medium is also the optimal setting for one of Gigabyte's 990 boards. So, Gigabyte appears to be clearly different from ASUS, at least in some boards.

https://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-rev-4-0-motherboard-review/4/

auto, standard, normal




low


medium


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Maybe you can understand more with some photos of all my settings.


1) Don't use XMP RAM profile. Leave it on Auto. XMP is relevant for Intel boards. I had poor results with it, at least with my Patriot RAM.
2) Change RAM voltage to 1.6.
3) Change VTT to Auto.
4) Change NB core to 1.28
5) Reduce Vcore to 1.36

If you can boot into Windows, good. Reduce Vcore to 1.35. If you can boot into Windows then see if you can a test. Start with CPU-Z benchmark. It is very low-stress. If you can do that twice then run LinX at 2048 problem size (error checking on) until you get an error. If you don't get an error after 15 iterations (take a screenshot after it finishes if you pass so you can track your GFLOPs to look for potential throttling) then run Cinebench multi benchmark twice. If you can do that then run Prime, in-place FFTs 700-900K range for 1 hour, monitoring VRM, NB, and CPU temps. If you pass that then run 2 hours of out-of-place 700-900K. If you are happy with the speed and everything then test a demanding game for a long play session. Deserts of Kharak would be a good one to test with because it seems to really maximize the performance of FX.

If you can do all this you have good stability. It may not be perfect but you know you're close. If you fail something then try raising Vcore. If Vcore doesn't help you can bump NB core to 1.3.

Once you have your CPU stable then we can maybe improve your RAM speed. If you have 1.5V rated 1600 you may be able to get it to run faster. RAM tweaking is more troublesome but the FX can benefit a bit from faster RAM than 1600. Or, we can tweak the timings to be tighter. CAS 8 CR1 is a lot better than something like CAS 10 CR2.

Making RAM faster will require you to retest the CPU for stability. The same goes for increasing your FSB and HT speeds. I get better Aida results with 2400 FSB and 2600 HT than with at stock but I am using 9-11-10 CR1 2133 RAM.

Generally the first, easiest, RAM tweak is to change from CR2 to CR1. This gains a bit of speed and generally doesn't cause a stability problem. Ryzen is different once you get to high speeds, though. At high speeds Ryzen seems to need CR2.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The big question is whether or not a non-E 8000 series will hit the voltage wall before a 9000 series on air or non-chilled water.
> 
> Lower voltage is only one part of the puzzle. The other part is current. The Stilt said very high leakage parts like the 9000 series require less voltage but demand a lot more current. He said this is bad unless you have very strong cooling, like phase change. Very low leakage is also bad because of the voltage wall (Vmax barrier). So, the E series chips may have problems clocking as high, on water for instance, as non-E chips, because of the low leakage. A plain 8000 series CPU, though, I'm guessing should be able to reach the same clock as a 9000, or better, on air. I don't know about non-chilled water.
> 
> Just because the voltage demanded may be higher doesn't mean it's going to run as hot (use as much current). That's something that trips people up when it comes to leakage:
> The only LLC setting to use on the UD3P 2.0 is Medium, period. I can't speak definitively about the 1.0 version but I really doubt anything past Medium is going to be optimal. Medium is also the optimal setting for one of Gigabyte's 990 boards. So, Gigabyte appears to be clearly different from ASUS, at least in some boards.
> 
> https://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-rev-4-0-motherboard-review/4/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> auto, standard, normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low
> 
> 
> medium


That certainly explains better what I was trying to tell him... I noticed this when I went from my 8350 to the 9590... on same cooling solution the 9590 got much hotter volt for volt... but the 8350 wouldn't go past 4.9ghz for nothing... even at 1.65v and it took 1.55 to get stable at 4.8... even at 1.55 it ran cool on my custom loop (45C or below on cores even considering the spikes) The 9590 hits the same temps at only 1.464v however it hits 5ghz stable at those volts with no problems... going to 1.5v pushes clock to 5.1 stable, but heat starts to be an issue... reaches 50's C under stress tests on the cores and has spikes under normal usages that hit mid 50's... very different chip.... haven't tried 1.55 but once and that was to see how far it would clock... 5.2 would bench and even pass short stress tests... but was unusable due to random black screens... using 1.55 I was able to capture a 5.4 ghz cpus validation once... 1.55v is way too hot on this 9590, but on my old 8350 was cool running at those volts... but at 1.5v I could get 300 MHz higher than my highest usable clock that took 1.55 before... (the 4.9ghz took too much volts to keep it there on the 8350) I just settled on the 5ghz profile though... cool dependable and lower volts... so for the price of a 9590 I got 200mhz extra with same heat and virtually same power draw at the wall... was it worth it... not really, but back then it was before my wife had all her health issues so throwing money in my pc wasn't a problem lol...


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The big question is whether or not a non-E 8000 series will hit the voltage wall before a 9000 series on air or non-chilled water.
> 
> Lower voltage is only one part of the puzzle. The other part is current. The Stilt said very high leakage parts like the 9000 series require less voltage but demand a lot more current. He said this is bad unless you have very strong cooling, like phase change. Very low leakage is also bad because of the voltage wall (Vmax barrier). So, the E series chips may have problems clocking as high, on water for instance, as non-E chips, because of the low leakage. A plain 8000 series CPU, though, I'm guessing should be able to reach the same clock as a 9000, or better, on air. I don't know about non-chilled water.
> 
> Just because the voltage demanded may be higher doesn't mean it's going to run as hot (use as much current). That's something that trips people up when it comes to leakage:
> The only LLC setting to use on the UD3P 2.0 is Medium, period. I can't speak definitively about the 1.0 version but I really doubt anything past Medium is going to be optimal. Medium is also the optimal setting for one of Gigabyte's 990 boards. So, Gigabyte appears to be clearly different from ASUS, at least in some boards.
> 
> https://www.modders-inc.com/gigabyte-990fxa-ud3-rev-4-0-motherboard-review/4/
> 
> auto, standard, normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low
> 
> 
> medium


medium is wha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That certainly explains better what I was trying to tell him... I noticed this when I went from my 8350 to the 9590... on same cooling solution the 9590 got much hotter volt for volt... but the 8350 wouldn't go past 4.9ghz for nothing... even at 1.65v and it took 1.55 to get stable at 4.8... even at 1.55 it ran cool on my custom loop (45C or below on cores even considering the spikes) The 9590 hits the same temps at only 1.464v however it hits 5ghz stable at those volts with no problems... going to 1.5v pushes clock to 5.1 stable, but heat starts to be an issue... reaches 50's C under stress tests on the cores and has spikes under normal usages that hit mid 50's... very different chip.... haven't tried 1.55 but once and that was to see how far it would clock... 5.2 would bench and even pass short stress tests... but was unusable due to random black screens... using 1.55 I was able to capture a 5.4 ghz cpus validation once... 1.55v is way too hot on this 9590, but on my old 8350 was cool running at those volts... but at 1.5v I could get 300 MHz higher than my highest usable clock that took 1.55 before... (the 4.9ghz took too much volts to keep it there on the 8350) I just settled on the 5ghz profile though... cool dependable and lower volts... so for the price of a 9590 I got 200mhz extra with same heat and virtually same power draw at the wall... was it worth it... not really, but back then it was before my wife had all her health issues so throwing money in my pc wasn't a problem lol...


yea i got my answer. if i get a chance i will pick one up, and i am pretty sure i could do 5ghz on one. is it worth it? not really, but this is overclock.net


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok guys i have some photos but the ones on my phone i cant get them to save to my computer? any thoughts. ok this is before i bought a cosair 750 ps yesterday after this one blew after i brought Motoko home and plug her in. i paid $40.00 dollars so what do you get. ok HERES MOTOKO:


----------



## dansuso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> 1) Don't use XMP RAM profile. Leave it on Auto. XMP is relevant for Intel boards. I had poor results with it, at least with my Patriot RAM.
> 2) Change RAM voltage to 1.6.
> 3) Change VTT to Auto.
> 4) Change NB core to 1.28
> 5) Reduce Vcore to 1.36
> 
> If you can boot into Windows, good. Reduce Vcore to 1.35. If you can boot into Windows then see if you can a test. Start with CPU-Z benchmark. It is very low-stress. If you can do that twice then run LinX at 2048 problem size (error checking on) until you get an error. If you don't get an error after 15 iterations (take a screenshot after it finishes if you pass so you can track your GFLOPs to look for potential throttling) then run Cinebench multi benchmark twice. If you can do that then run Prime, in-place FFTs 700-900K range for 1 hour, monitoring VRM, NB, and CPU temps. If you pass that then run 2 hours of out-of-place 700-900K. If you are happy with the speed and everything then test a demanding game for a long play session. Deserts of Kharak would be a good one to test with because it seems to really maximize the performance of FX.
> 
> If you can do all this you have good stability. It may not be perfect but you know you're close. If you fail something then try raising Vcore. If Vcore doesn't help you can bump NB core to 1.3.
> 
> Once you have your CPU stable then we can maybe improve your RAM speed. If you have 1.5V rated 1600 you may be able to get it to run faster. RAM tweaking is more troublesome but the FX can benefit a bit from faster RAM than 1600. Or, we can tweak the timings to be tighter. CAS 8 CR1 is a lot better than something like CAS 10 CR2.
> 
> Making RAM faster will require you to retest the CPU for stability. The same goes for increasing your FSB and HT speeds. I get better Aida results with 2400 FSB and 2600 HT than with at stock but I am using 9-11-10 CR1 2133 RAM.
> 
> Generally the first, easiest, RAM tweak is to change from CR2 to CR1. This gains a bit of speed and generally doesn't cause a stability problem. Ryzen is different once you get to high speeds, though. At high speeds Ryzen seems to need CR2.


Impossible. I've get stable at 4.4Ghz @1.428, it was impossible with 1.36,1.37,1.38.... After a lot of stress tests ( 700K-900K prime, overdrive, OCCT) i think that i hit the wall, don't know if it's because my CPU or the Mobo, but i'm happy with 4.4.

Update: A lot of heat at 4.4 @1.428V so i've get back to 4.2


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hi guys, just wanted to jump in to clarify this situation.
> 
> Linking to your OCN marketplace listing is fine as long as it is relevant to the topic. For example if I had a 8320 or related items like mobo or RAM I could link it in this thread but if I was just selling GPUs or drives or something I couldn't.
> You did break the rules (but it was an honest mistake) as you need to have 35 rep or more to sell here or even mention that you are selling, I know you weren't selling here but the rules still stand.


Yeah, but if you talk about AM4 mobos and all the other off topic matters not pertaining to this threads topic, it is OK since as others told me we all know each other.

I try to follow 8320 & 83XX info but it seems that there is post after post of off topic matter that you have to plow through. Rules apply yet for the buddies it don't.
How is it that you expect newcomers to get topic info reading through heaps of idle chats not pertaining to the topic?

I am sure I will be flamed and treated as such but the whole forum is getting this way. IT is no longer about learning or helping others it has become a place that you are expected to know all when you post, and if you don't understand something it is deemed that poster is not worthy.

Meant to delete this post.. Replied to wrong one.. Sry.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Can't beat that buy.


----------



## mixsetup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok guys i have some photos but the ones on my phone i cant get them to save to my computer? any thoughts.[/QUOTE]
> Do what I did open a dropbox account and set it up on your phone you can then transfer to dropbox from your phone and share the link to your images on dropbox. Way easier.


----------



## cssorkinman

Another "reviewer" hatchet job on FX.






Pay attention to the HT link speed in cpu'z as well as the fsb. 13 min mark or so....









Here - 




Incompetent or intentionally biased????

Good grief man.... FX absolutely hands any intel quad at 4.4 ghz it's ass in BF1 64 player games - anyone who has both knows better , the guy is just pandering the the more numerous 2500k owners.....


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Another "reviewer" hatchet job on FX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to the HT link speed in cpu'z as well as the fsb. 13 min mark or so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incompetent or intentionally biased????
> 
> Good grief man.... FX absolutely hands any intel quad at 4.4 ghz it's ass in BF1 64 player games - anyone who has both knows better , the guy is just pandering the the more numerous 2500k owners.....


cant even take it seriously with those numbers


----------



## miklkit

Comparing my Ryzen to my FX they are both good performers.

The FX boots up faster. The Ryzen sits there doing nothing for 30 seconds or so, then takes off and boots.

On the desktop and surfing they are about the same.

In games the Ryzen does get better fps. Since the Fury is running at 100% with either one I say the Ryzen gets the better fps because of its 4 year newer SSE codes. Those codes are FX's weakest link.

That said, Ryzen is more efficient using less electricity and running quieter.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Comparing my Ryzen to my FX they are both good performers.
> 
> *The FX boots up faster.* The Ryzen sits there doing nothing for 30 seconds or so, then takes off and boots.
> 
> On the desktop and surfing they are about the same.
> 
> In games the Ryzen does get better fps. Since the Fury is running at 100% with either one I say the Ryzen gets the better fps because of its 4 year newer SSE codes. Those codes are FX's weakest link.
> 
> That said, Ryzen is more efficient using less electricity and running quieter.


Depends on your board. My Gigabyte boots 4X faster than my CH6.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Comparing my Ryzen to my FX they are both good performers.
> 
> *The FX boots up faster.* The Ryzen sits there doing nothing for 30 seconds or so, then takes off and boots.
> 
> On the desktop and surfing they are about the same.
> 
> In games the Ryzen does get better fps. Since the Fury is running at 100% with either one I say the Ryzen gets the better fps because of its 4 year newer SSE codes. Those codes are FX's weakest link.
> 
> That said, Ryzen is more efficient using less electricity and running quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your board. My Gigabyte boots 4X faster than my CH6.
Click to expand...

And bios version with Ryzen.

I had a bunch of industrial control workstations running XP on an Intel SSD - post 6 seconds , load os 5 seconds. X 6 phenoms on MSI NF 980 G65's . The site leader where I work was quite impressed with the advantage they had over the pre builts we had been running.


----------



## miklkit

Like I said the Ryzen on the Biostar X370 GT7 just sits there doing nothing for 30 seconds or so. This morning once it got started it booted in 17 seconds.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> cant even take it seriously with those numbers


ok so having down clocked my fsb I see that I get a really bad gfx performance drop because it dumps the pci link speed below optimum....

strange way to do an over clock that's for sure, I was wondering at his dire benchmarks before but never noticed that lol...

explains why my fx8350 at stock beats his oc benchmarks on the 8370.....and i'm using the rx 480 8gb gfx card to boot so apparently I shouldn't be getting anywhere near the speeds the vaunted 1070 does .....


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> cant even take it seriously with those numbers
> 
> 
> 
> ok so having down clocked my fsb I see that I get a really bad gfx performance drop because it dumps the pci link speed below optimum....
> 
> strange way to do an over clock that's for sure, I was wondering at his dire benchmarks before but never noticed that lol...
> 
> explains why my fx8350 at stock beats his oc benchmarks on the 8370.....and i'm using the rx 480 8gb gfx card to boot so apparently I shouldn't be getting anywhere near the speeds the vaunted 1070 does .....
Click to expand...

That's what tipped me off, I get better numbers in BF1 on my 780ti than his 1080







even when clocked at 4 ghz. At ultra settings, it should giving my rig a sound stomping in average fps, but I am ahead by about 6 %.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

: ) I just took a look at another benchmark I did yesterday and noticed something I didn't at first... out of over 7000 9590's benched mine earned top spot for speed .... guess I can call it tuned in then lol..


----------



## nanotm

ok so bit of a noob question, I have the asus sabretooth 990fx r2.0 mobo and after wasting 9 hours trouble shooting a very simple problem as part of a rebuild and tidy up (brand new uv sata cable doesn't work, only I must have connected it to every drive in the system at some point whilst moving things around trying to find out what the problem was) I eventually got all drives recognised and the pc booting in normal time frame (about 20 secs instead of 10>15 minutes) did a quick benching run of about 30 minutes to get a general baseline for my system then went int othe bios and dialled in 22 on the cpu multipliuer (left everything else at auto) it boots up fine does a bench for 30 minutes and gives exactly the same thermals.... figured what the hell pushed that clock to 23.5 and it crashed trying to load windows, dialled it back ot 23 and it would boot windows but the benching program just gave an error exception report and wattman kept telling me the gpu settings failed so I put it back to 22.5 and it wouldn't boot at all, dropped to 22 and running perfectly (although its only getting 10% more performance than at stock multipler of 20)

now I don't want to over volt the cpu during boot (because these bios do a full hard restart ever time you change a setting and you get massive power spikes if you do things wrong) sooo shouldi just leave it at 4.4ghz on stock voltages or start tweaking it?

should probably mention I'm running 4x4gb of vengeance 1866 on docp @1866, using a h115i water cooler all in a mastercase 5 with the radiator set as intake along with the pair of top 140mm fans and I have the corsair dram cooler (although its fan gives weird readings jumping from 64k rpm to 4k ) and everything sits nice and stable with overdrive reporting that its got 57degrees of thermal margin on idle and around 30 degrees when gaming for 45 minutes (just mass effect Andromeda with everything set to high on an older 75hz Samsung freesync display so nothing overly heavy, the cores never get much past 50% load)

oh and I cant afford any more pc parts so if I cook anything i'm getting relegated to a seperon x2 and some junk biostar matx mobo from over 7 years ago.... not something that would even play modern games ....


----------



## miklkit

What you are doing is similar to what many did for a quick OC a few years ago. Turn off turbo and set the vcore to what it is running on auto, usually 1.4 volts or so, and then bump up the multi until it fails to boot into windows. Back off the multi one notch and then adjust the voltage while stress testing until it is stable. Using that method I ended up at 4.5 ghz @ 1.425 volts.


----------



## nanotm

ahh that might be where I went wrong then, literally the only thing I changed from default was choosing the docp setting for the ram and changing the multiplier from 20 to 22, then 23 then 24 and back to 22 because that at least seems stable

maybe i'll get bored in another few weeks and start playing with it properly although I probably wont be doing that for a few weeks at least because right now its just working


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> ... my run for quietness of an overclocked system led me to this: coil whine on motherboard on mouse movement. Everytime I move my mouse, I get coil whine. Tried a wireless mouse, it doesn't whine. Any ideas on what I can do? My 5V rail is 4.89V, shouldn't be much of a problem.
> 
> First thought it might be the GPU but that would happen also when the wireless mouse is plugged in. So it must be the regulators on the board.


If you don't mind cutting up your mouse cable you could cut out the power lines to the mouse and connect an External 5v power supply phone charger and keep the data lines on the usb port or (just use an powerd usb hub but not worth it because of the latency if gameing). Bypassing the motherboard's 5v regulators. If you can measure the motherboard's 5v and the power supply's 5v I think +-500mv, 10% between the two is safe but don't quote me on that.

I don't know why I never posted this but if it's still revelvent hope it helps.

And with your ryzen debates You've made me want to run SC cinebench on my 4.75ghz 6100 to see the difference to vishara but for $20 i can't really complain. I'll post the scores once I'm back home.


----------



## slavovid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> If you don't mind cutting up your mouse cable you could cut out the power lines to the mouse and connect an External 5v power supply phone charger and keep the data lines on the usb port or (just use an powerd usb hub but not worth it because of the latency if gameing). Bypassing the motherboard's 5v regulators. If you can measure the motherboard's 5v and the power supply's 5v I think +-500mv, 10% between the two is safe but don't quote me on that.
> 
> I don't know why I never posted this but if it's still revelvent hope it helps.
> 
> And with your ryzen debates You've made me want to run SC cinebench on my 4.75ghz 6100 to see the difference to vishara but for $20 i can't really complain. I'll post the scores once I'm back home.


Instead of cutting the mouse cable. Get an USB extension cut that mod it make it short and do what weespid is suggesting. If it doesn't work as intended or has no result you have your mouse intact


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok i finaly got the photos off my cell phone Heres Motoko:











Now she is smiling


----------



## Alastair

Looks good man, cable management could probably be better but still a sweet looking rig. Whats the specs on her?


----------



## jaredismee

that 980ti is lookin nice, but i still prefer my fury x. if you got firestrike show a score from Motoko for me if you wouldnt mind.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I have been hearing people complaining or lamenting about FX not performing well in games and one person even said they couldn't get good fps in games...personally I haven't had much if any issues... the fps they were quoting were much lower than I was seeing in games so I got to wondering why that was... I saw from their benches and from some online that I was doing much better even with them having better gpu's... so I decided to try something...I went back to stock.... been so long since I OC'd this thing I actually forgot what all I had done









All tests were run at 1080p ultra preset with CMAA

Dirt 4 was mentioned... and since Dirt Rally isn't that much older and I get similar FPS in it as I do in Dirt 4 I used the benchmark in it to test why others were having so much trouble.... turns out when I went to stock even on a 9590 I had mins around 59 and average around 80... this literally blew my mind because those were horrible compared to what I had been seeing even at 4k it never dropped below 60 unless I had vsync on...

I then loaded my 5ghz profile and tested it... got 108 average and 75 min.... ok that was expected... I looked in my OC profiles and discovered that I had overclocked more than just the cores.... I really have forgotten since it had been a long time ago... but the cpu/nb was at 2600mhz along with the ram and HT being OC'd as well... then I decided to push for all it was worth... at same core speeds I pushed cpu/nb to 2700mhz and ht to 3000 mhz... then I got 111 average and 76 min

I tried for more, even pushed up to 2800 cpu/nb 2500 on ram and 5.2ghz on cores with no more gain... so looks like I might have gotten rid of the cpu bottleneck before it happened lol... no wonder I didn't feel like FX was that old yet.....

btw, I rounded off those numbers.

I'm posting it here just in case anyone needs to get more performance and haven't considered those options... hope it helps someone

proofs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



stock with 2400mhz ram so this will be worse if you have less than 2400mhz ram

5ghz with 2400 mhz ram and 2600 cpu/nb that's a 29% improvement on mins with only a 6% core clock increase... so that cpu/nb really makes a difference... averages improved by 36%...

5ghz with bus overclock, 3000mhz ht, 2700mhz cpu/nb and 2440mhz ram




Wonder if I should do a youtube video showing how to add life to your old fx cpu lol... maybe at least post this in a thread of it's own with that title?


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have been hearing people complaining or lamenting about FX not performing well in games and one person even said they couldn't get good fps in games...personally I haven't had much if any issues... the fps they were quoting were much lower than I was seeing in games so I got to wondering why that was... I saw from their benches and from some online that I was doing much better even with them having better gpu's... so I decided to try something...I went back to stock.... been so long since I OC'd this thing I actually forgot what all I had done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tests were run at 1080p ultra preset with CMAA
> 
> Dirt 4 was mentioned... and since Dirt Rally isn't that much older and I get similar FPS in it as I do in Dirt 4 I used the benchmark in it to test why others were having so much trouble.... turns out when I went to stock even on a 9590 I had mins around 59 and average around 80... this literally blew my mind because those were horrible compared to what I had been seeing even at 4k it never dropped below 60 unless I had vsync on...
> 
> I then loaded my 5ghz profile and tested it... got 108 average and 75 min.... ok that was expected... I looked in my OC profiles and discovered that I had overclocked more than just the cores.... I really have forgotten since it had been a long time ago... but the cpu/nb was at 2600mhz along with the ram and HT being OC'd as well... then I decided to push for all it was worth... at same core speeds I pushed cpu/nb to 2700mhz and ht to 3000 mhz... then I got 111 average and 76 min
> 
> I tried for more, even pushed up to 2800 cpu/nb 2500 on ram and 5.2ghz on cores with no more gain... so looks like I might have gotten rid of the cpu bottleneck before it happened lol... no wonder I didn't feel like FX was that old yet.....
> 
> btw, I rounded off those numbers.
> 
> I'm posting it here just in case anyone needs to get more performance and haven't considered those options... hope it helps someone
> 
> proofs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stock with 2400mhz ram so this will be worse if you have less than 2400mhz ram
> 
> 5ghz with 2400 mhz ram and 2600 cpu/nb
> 
> 5ghz with bus overclock, 3000mhz ht, 2700mhz cpu/nb and 2440mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I should do a youtube video showing how to add life to your old fx cpu lol... maybe at least post this in a thread of it's own with that title?


wouldn't that be why all the reviewers overclock the fx cpu's by under clocking the nb and claiming "amd sucks bawls for gaming" ?

there still doing it with ryzen and one guy posted some benches with the page open showing he messed with the cards settings to down clock one thing and increase the multiplier to get a higher overall speed yet have worse than stock performance all round .....

it seems like folks have been told this is how to ensure amd gear is setup properly before running comparison tests and its blatantly obvious that the biggest problem isn't that amd produces low end bonk but that unless they diddle them there actually performing the same as or better than nvida /intel gear, it got so bad that intel/NVidia were leveraging their market position to strong arm software companies into building amd restrictions into their stuff to try and get rid of the competition.... that's part of the reason why NVidia /intel have pushed out a refresh every few months whilst amd has been able to leave it years between refreshes ... especially since nobody is breaking out faster clock speeds only smaller dies and lower clocks ....


----------



## Mega Man

Nah, fxes are slow, the interwebs and YouTube told me so...

As a matter of fact, in the ryzen (or one of them) i was just told
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Need bios screens there are a few volts that you can change that help. I can get mine to boot without memory training reboots.
> 
> The biggest is cpu/nb (most boards call it soc) bump to 1.1 may need a bit higher. I think I use 1.125, do not use more then 1.2
> 
> Promised the guide but I have been busy, I'll try to throw something together tonight but I can help noes with some bios screens
> 
> Arguing facts which have been stated, for now the fifth time
> Without any real evidence that intels made the the fxs suck for window browsing, esp at the given price point
> 
> But sure your ( false ) opinion is obvious evidence.
> 
> Please Keep drinking the YouTuber koolaide
> 
> Ironically it went from not being able to admit that benchmarks are secretly biased to having to state fx suck, incorrectly. But yay, you did it
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...that's it. There's a massive conspiracy to make FX processors suck. lol, you're quite special.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Actually there was and after AMD sued, intel paid around $150 MILLION in fines. That is why FX users always recommend using the ICC Patcher to fix this intel "bug". Here it is for you "special" people.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/intel-compiler-patcher-for-amd-cpus-intel-c-compiler-will-criple-your-cpu.403826/
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> And that explains poor performance by the FX architecture after the "fix"?
> 
> FX was poorly timed. AMD bet that multi-threaded applications would become more commonplace, so they went with more, less powerful cores. They lost. Unfortunately for everyone in the PC world, they stuck with it for WAY too long, and Intel has been able to gouge anyone that wanted better performance for years. Ryzen is a step in the right direction, certainly, but even it's coming up just shy of the mark. The biggest threats to Ryzen is that it's still young...and still needs a lot of refinement.
> 
> Personally, I'm glad they're back in the game. Makes for more diversity in the PC market. Well, and made me a boatload of money the last couple of years. Can never complain about that. That said, when Coffee Lake releases, I'll be building an i7 rig to compare with the 1600X side by side. My guess is, Intel's clocks are able to win the day. Maybe when AMD releases Ryzen2, they'll be able to close the gap further. As of right now, AMD is still playing catch up. No reasonable person can deny that....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I smell FX fanboy ism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....something definitely stinks of fanboy.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, how much voltage you can push through something is an indication of how well you like it? Your standards are much different than mine. Must be why you like the FX series processors......


Looks like the other post was deleted.

One where he said benchmarks bias toward amd does not exist.

And another where "looks like everyone knows fx sucks, but you"


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nah, fxes are slow, the interwebs and YouTube told me so...


Right? As my 6300 Plexbox handles 4 streams without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Nah, fxes are slow, the interwebs and YouTube told me so...
> 
> As a matter of fact, in the ryzen (or one of them) i was just told
> 
> Looks like the other post was deleted.
> 
> One where he said benchmarks bias toward amd does not exist.
> 
> And another where "looks like everyone knows fx sucks, but you"


I just went and tested my sons system... his only can hit 4.5 max on his cooler... and still had no problem with getting good fps even with crappy 1600mhz ram... his cpu/nb is OC'd to 2600 mhz ... I'll do some testing if I get a chance this weekend to compare stock vs OC cores only vs OC with cpu/nb OC.... problem is he doesn't have half the games I do to test on installed on his system...

I get what the Ryzen boys are saying just like I got what the Intel boys said... yes FX is slower... and at stock it's kinda horrible compared to today's Intel's single thread performance... but stock is only half the story, knowing how to tune one and get the most out of it can yield better than 3770K multicore performance (cinebench)... even if you can't tie or top the new cpu's, you can get pretty close....not bad I say for a cheap chip that even a couple years ago was under 200$ for nearly every iteration...

I wouldn't recommend anyone to go get an FX for a new build right now, but I figure there is more than one FX owner under huge pressure from all the Ryzen and Intel people to dump their "irrelevant outdated FX" and get a new cpu... I say... wait, tune that chip and you'll be fine for a while yet... maybe Ryzen 2nd gen will be out before you really "need" to upgrade...


----------



## Gen Patton

OK motoko is a AMDfx8350, with a cosair H100, i have Cosair DDR3 2400 memory, i have a Samsung evo850 250gig ssd for windows, and a wd blue 6gig hard drive for my games. i have corsair 120mm fans on my cosairH100 and 140mm in the front of my Rosewell stryker case and a 120mm in the rear for exhaust. My power supply is a Cosair cx750. Now i am waiitiing to save money for the Aoc Argon 32" 144hz monitor. and a gaming chair.


----------



## Gen Patton

yea i am going to download fs soon.


----------



## Gen Patton

This is what i thought, when i bought my 8350 ryzen had just came out and with new things you have problems. so i went with this.Now i am just getting into Overclocking so this is stiill new to me. I am going to try and run this for at least 2-3 years, also i can save money for threadripper 12/24.
Got to buy motherboard, ram, waterblock kit and Evgaa 1080ti. so two years i will have the money i need to buy. but i think Motoko wiill do fine until then.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have been hearing people complaining or lamenting about FX not performing well in games and one person even said they couldn't get good fps in games...personally I haven't had much if any issues... the fps they were quoting were much lower than I was seeing in games so I got to wondering why that was... I saw from their benches and from some online that I was doing much better even with them having better gpu's... so I decided to try something...I went back to stock.... been so long since I OC'd this thing I actually forgot what all I had done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All tests were run at 1080p ultra preset with CMAA
> 
> Dirt 4 was mentioned... and since Dirt Rally isn't that much older and I get similar FPS in it as I do in Dirt 4 I used the benchmark in it to test why others were having so much trouble.... turns out when I went to stock even on a 9590 I had mins around 59 and average around 80... this literally blew my mind because those were horrible compared to what I had been seeing even at 4k it never dropped below 60 unless I had vsync on...
> 
> I then loaded my 5ghz profile and tested it... got 108 average and 75 min.... ok that was expected... I looked in my OC profiles and discovered that I had overclocked more than just the cores.... I really have forgotten since it had been a long time ago... but the cpu/nb was at 2600mhz along with the ram and HT being OC'd as well... then I decided to push for all it was worth... at same core speeds I pushed cpu/nb to 2700mhz and ht to 3000 mhz... then I got 111 average and 76 min
> 
> I tried for more, even pushed up to 2800 cpu/nb 2500 on ram and 5.2ghz on cores with no more gain... so looks like I might have gotten rid of the cpu bottleneck before it happened lol... no wonder I didn't feel like FX was that old yet.....
> 
> btw, I rounded off those numbers.
> 
> I'm posting it here just in case anyone needs to get more performance and haven't considered those options... hope it helps someone
> 
> proofs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stock with 2400mhz ram so this will be worse if you have less than 2400mhz ram
> 
> 5ghz with 2400 mhz ram and 2600 cpu/nb that's a 29% improvement on mins with only a 6% core clock increase... so that cpu/nb really makes a difference... averages improved by 36%...
> 
> 5ghz with bus overclock, 3000mhz ht, 2700mhz cpu/nb and 2440mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I should do a youtube video showing how to add life to your old fx cpu lol... maybe at least post this in a thread of it's own with that title?


Looking fwd to your vid, my dude


----------



## PurpleChef

Got my 8350 OC to 4.7ghz @ 1.38V, with LLC @ vhigh. P95 almoast 3 hours. Nice low temps


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Got my 8350 OC to 4.7ghz @ 1.38V, with LLC @ vhigh. P95 almoast 3 hours. Nice low temps


nice , happen to know the batch on that chip


----------



## PurpleChef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> nice , happen to know the batch on that chip


Sorry, i dont know.


----------



## Streetdragon

The number should be on the packuage as well


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> nice , happen to know the batch on that chip
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i dont know.
Click to expand...

No big deal, I was just curious, thank you


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No big deal, I was just curious, thank you


hey CSS hope you doing well, still rocking my fx8370....no need to upgrade yet


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> No big deal, I was just curious, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey CSS hope you doing well, still rocking my fx8370....no need to upgrade yet
Click to expand...

I'm doin ok for an old hound








Only reason to upgrade is curiosity - other than that FX is still king of the desktop - Ryzen is a little disappointing in that area compared to my 2 best FX rigs ( gd-80 and CHV-z).
Gaming on a 60 hz screen.... you won't see much of a difference - 144 hz well I'll let you know when i get one....lol.

I guess if you liked to fold or did a lot of encoding etc , those would be legitimate reasons to jump to Ryzen, but I do very little of either.

As for power consumption, at stock it sips power, but the clock's and voltages I'm running now I can still pull over 500 watts from the wall









Good to hear from you


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm doin ok for an old hound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason to upgrade is curiosity - other than that FX is still king of the desktop - Ryzen is a little disappointing in that area compared to my 2 best FX rigs ( gd-80 and CHV-z).
> Gaming on a 60 hz screen.... you won't see much of a difference - 144 hz well I'll let you know when i get one....lol.
> 
> I guess if you liked to fold or did a lot of encoding etc , those would be legitimate reasons to jump to Ryzen, but I do very little of either.
> 
> As for power consumption, at stock it sips power, but the clock's and voltages I'm running now I can still pull over 500 watts from the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you


I think I hit 698 from the wall once when doing a full stress test on both cpu and gpu at the same time... but on cpu alone all I pulled was around 450 at max OC... on the daily 5ghz oc It only pulls around 400 watts if I recall right.

as for the batch number I do have my package for mine and it only takes 1.464 for 5ghz and at stock volts drop to mid 1.3's for the base 4.7ghz if you are interested tell me which number on the pack it is and I'll let you know it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm doin ok for an old hound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason to upgrade is curiosity - other than that FX is still king of the desktop - Ryzen is a little disappointing in that area compared to my 2 best FX rigs ( gd-80 and CHV-z).
> Gaming on a 60 hz screen.... you won't see much of a difference - 144 hz well I'll let you know when i get one....lol.
> 
> I guess if you liked to fold or did a lot of encoding etc , those would be legitimate reasons to jump to Ryzen, but I do very little of either.
> 
> As for power consumption, at stock it sips power, but the clock's and voltages I'm running now I can still pull over 500 watts from the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I hit 698 from the wall once when doing a full stress test on both cpu and gpu at the same time... but on cpu alone all I pulled was around 450 at max OC... on the daily 5ghz oc It only pulls around 400 watts if I recall right.
> 
> as for the batch number I do have my package for mine and it only takes 1.464 for 5ghz and at stock volts drop to mid 1.3's for the base 4.7ghz if you are interested tell me which number on the pack it is and I'll let you know it
Click to expand...

I dont think the batch # is on the package , at least not on mine anyhow.

I've actually tripped the OCP on an 850 watt gold rated seasonic X when overclocking an X 6 thuban and 290X lightning ( 4.8 and 1200/1650 )


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dont think the batch # is on the package , at least not on mine anyhow.
> 
> I've actually tripped the OCP on an 850 watt gold rated seasonic X when overclocking an X 6 thuban and 290X lightning ( 4.8 and 1200/1650 )


oh dear lord I've never tripped the OCP on my HX 850 and it's not even gold rated... I think mines silver rated









this package has a ton of numbers on it, but I can't even remember what a batch number looks like lol... been so long since I had an FX out


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I dont think the batch # is on the package , at least not on mine anyhow.
> 
> I've actually tripped the OCP on an 850 watt gold rated seasonic X when overclocking an X 6 thuban and 290X lightning ( 4.8 and 1200/1650 )
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear lord I've never tripped the OCP on my HX 850 and it's not even gold rated... I think mines silver rated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this package has a ton of numbers on it, but I can't even remember what a batch number looks like lol... been so long since I had an FX out
Click to expand...

I was absolutely wrecking firestrike when it happened..... stupid combined test......lol. Killed the cpu - everything else was fine tho.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was absolutely wrecking firestrike when it happened..... stupid combined test......lol. Killed the cpu - everything else was fine tho.


that's one thing about FX I never understood...why did firestrike use all 6 cores on a thuban, but only 4 out of 8 on an FX on the combined test? really lost all credibility there for me... I only go by graphics and physics now because of how it treats the real cores of an FX and the logical "smt" cores of Intel and new Ryzen chips.


----------



## miklkit

Wimps. I never noticed when stress testing but my FX would pull over 700 watts from the wall while gaming. The Fury is good for 360 watts alone which means that everything else is good for 350 or so watts.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Hello all..been quite sometime..I am set with CPU and Digi thanks for advice from @Megaman..but I forgot DRAM settings to increase speedy response too..I think it was 9-9-9-10 and have set ohms and cycle times X2???..can't remember


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that's one thing about FX I never understood...why did firestrike use all 6 cores on a thuban, but only 4 out of 8 on an FX on the combined test? really lost all credibility there for me... I only go by graphics and physics now because of how it treats the real cores of an FX and the logical "smt" cores of Intel and new Ryzen chips.


Maybe it's designed to only hit the FPU units. Since FX only has four...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Maybe it's designed to only hit the FPU units. Since FX only has four...


I was actually doing a little research into this and that's basically what I learned from reading page after page... steam hardware survey sees it as a 4 core with hyperthreading enabled lol... and from what was said it's basically how windows perceives it as well... apparently that was an adaptation to help get more performance out of the chip on windows... I invite anyone with more information to chime in...there was a lot of controversy over this... but what you said is restated over and over again in nearly every article I found.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Maybe it's designed to only hit the FPU units. Since FX only has four...
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually doing a little research into this and that's basically what I learned from reading page after page... steam hardware survey sees it as a 4 core with hyperthreading enabled lol... and from what was said it's basically how windows perceives it as well... apparently that was an adaptation to help get more performance out of the chip on windows... I invite anyone with more information to chime in...there was a lot of controversy over this... but what you said is restated over and over again in nearly every article I found.
Click to expand...

Fun project? Compare FX's core management during 3dmark 11's combined test vs FS's . Another fun project? Compare how FS combined score changes by disabling cores, H/T and any combo on an I7 vs FX core/modules or play with affinity.

After you do all that, compare what your findings are vs " If I had to come up with a way to handicap FX to the point similarly priced i5's have an advantage in the overall score... how would I go about doing that and still have plausible deniability?".

Another fun project, get the earliest release version of FS and compare physics/combined scores against the current version with FX.

I raised cattle for the first 35 years of my life - I have a firm handle on what BS looks and smells like.


----------



## Mega Man

Shhhhhh
I am going to keep drinking the koolaide just like my avatar ( kinda a coincidence that my saying and avatar changed when that argument started in the other thread.... yes coincidence.... )


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun project? Compare FX's core management during 3dmark 11's combined test vs FS's . Another fun project? Compare how FS combined score changes by disabling cores, H/T and any combo on an I7 vs FX core/modules or play with affinity.
> 
> After you do all that, compare what your findings are vs " If I had to come up with a way to handicap FX to the point similarly priced i5's have an advantage in the overall score... how would I go about doing that and still have plausible deniability?".
> 
> Another fun project, get the earliest release version of FS and compare physics/combined scores against the current version with FX.
> 
> I raised cattle for the first 35 years of my life - I have a firm handle on what BS looks and smells like.


I think cpuz did the same thing too, i used to outperform a lott more processors than I do now.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> I think cpuz did the same thing too, i used to outperform a lott more processors than I do now.


all of them did it as part of a combined effort to down play the performance of AMD cpu's

I swapped from the 1055t to the fx8350 and according to all the benchmarks my new cpu was trash, yet when I used handbrake to convert a 3 hour film it took 15 minutes instead of over 40 minutes on the 1055t (and literally the only thing changed in my pc at the time was the cpu)

but then it was public knowledge that intel had all the review software changed to cripple the performance levels of AMD cpu's they even got hauled over the coals for doing it by one of the DA's in America on an anti trust suit, well one of several, another one involved something they pushed via Microsoft update on everyone as a chipset driver (why would an amd chipset need an intel driver????)

there are many things intel has done over the years to hamstring the competition and half the time even when exposed the only thing that happens is the website that published was sold to intel or closed down..... they don't like their fanbois being told the truth... intel makes cheap ****ty volcanoes and has done ever since the early Pentium 3 days (nothing like a stock cpu bursting into a nice lung killing ball of flames in the summer) something that spring boarded use of hyper evo 212's (as it could keep that fire hazard cool enough to use) by comparison I was already using much faster k6/k7 cpu's hell even the budget Sempron's were better than the p4's (rebadged p3's on better silicone so less fire problems) and intel was having such a hard time of it they couldn't come out with a new chip design.... so they rebranded the p4 3 times and pushed the price up each tiem they did it .... hell I had several intel cpu's and amd ones in the last 20 years and since 2007 amd cpu's have always done better in real world applications and tasks that weren't intel sponsored products (like adobe)...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Fun project? Compare FX's core management during 3dmark 11's combined test vs FS's . Another fun project? Compare how FS combined score changes by disabling cores, H/T and any combo on an I7 vs FX core/modules or play with affinity.
> 
> After you do all that, compare what your findings are vs " If I had to come up with a way to handicap FX to the point similarly priced i5's have an advantage in the overall score... how would I go about doing that and still have plausible deniability?".
> 
> Another fun project, get the earliest release version of FS and compare physics/combined scores against the current version with FX.
> 
> I raised cattle for the first 35 years of my life - I have a firm handle on what BS looks and smells like.


it's that failed combined test that made me start ignoring the combined scores years ago... at first I thought it was just a quirk of the test... but then I realized it was only using half the cores... from then on I just compared the individual scores of physics and graphics... then my FX is much more comparable to the I7's of the 2nd gen

here is some proof: https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13403917/fs/13555318 beats it in every test but combined.


----------



## Melcar

Most software recognized FX8xxx chips as quad cores with eight threads. I don't think it was direct Intel sabotage but rather software not being optimized for AMD chips. In Windows it is very hard to fully load a BD/VS chip with any single program, with a few exceptions. Even under Linux it is very hard to do so. Their strength was heavy multitasking, and for that FX chips were unbeatable when it came to mainstream consumer desktop CPUs. This was also part of their downfall, since most users in this market segment do not do hardcore multitasking and/or use heavely multi threaded software.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Most software recognized FX8xxx chips as quad cores with eight threads. I don't think it was direct Intel sabotage but rather software not being optimized for AMD chips. In Windows it is very hard to fully load a BD/VS chip with any single program, with a few exceptions. Even under Linux it is very hard to do so. Their strength was heavy multitasking, and for that FX chips were unbeatable when it came to mainstream consumer desktop CPUs. This was also part of their downfall, since most users in this market segment do not do hardcore multitasking and/or use heavely multi threaded software.


I can't personally say it was intentional sabotage or not, but there has been many lawsuits against intel for sabotaging opponents in the business.... even paying "rebates" to Dell to not use AMD chips although the agreements never actually said don't use AMD... it was carefully worded as a loyalty bonus... but as for the benchmarks I don't have proof, but I've heard this many times before...something about the compilers... who knows really... but it is awful convenient that it happened in so many different places


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Most software recognized FX8xxx chips as quad cores with eight threads. I don't think it was direct Intel sabotage but rather software not being optimized for AMD chips. In Windows it is very hard to fully load a BD/VS chip with any single program, with a few exceptions. Even under Linux it is very hard to do so. Their strength was heavy multitasking, and for that FX chips were unbeatable when it came to mainstream consumer desktop CPUs. This was also part of their downfall, since most users in this market segment do not do hardcore multitasking and/or use heavely multi threaded software.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't personally say it was intentional sabotage or not, but there has been many lawsuits against intel for sabotaging opponents in the business.... even paying "rebates" to Dell to not use AMD chips although the agreements never actually said don't use AMD... it was carefully worded as a loyalty bonus... but as for the benchmarks I don't have proof, but I've heard this many times before...something about the compilers... who knows really... but it is awful convenient that it happened in so many different places
Click to expand...

you can bet your butt that if it had gimped the blue team it would have been dismissed as a crummy benchmark. Ask yourself which is going to be more profitable, stroking the ego of 5x more numerous intel owners or showing the underdog in the best possible light as a benchmark publisher.


----------



## jaredismee

Decided to download an older version of cpuz just to show what I am saying real fast.

Left pic is version 1.76.0 and right is newest 1.80.1


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> you can bet your butt that if it had gimped the blue team it would have been dismissed as a crummy benchmark. Ask yourself which is going to be more profitable, stroking the ego of 5x more numerous intel owners or showing the underdog in the best possible light as a benchmark publisher.


Rather, would you optimize your code for a popular platform that is used by more than half the market, or take your time (and money) to figure out this CMT thing and make additional code to better use AMDs CPU extensions? I don't think it was all 101% malicious intent from everyone. They (software devs) are just following the current trends and saving both time and money. Intel is huge compared to AMD and they are the ones that set the trends in hardware when it comes to CPUs. AMD learned that the hard way. Hopefully Zen is successful enough to finally force a change.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Rather, would you optimize your code for a popular platform that is used by more than half the market, or take your time (and money) to figure out this CMT thing and make additional code to better use AMDs CPU extensions? I don't think it was all 101% malicious intent from everyone. They (software devs) are just following the current trends and saving both time and money. Intel is huge compared to AMD and they are the ones that set the trends in hardware when it comes to CPUs. AMD learned that the hard way. Hopefully Zen is successful enough to finally force a change.


I tend to agree myself, but with the amount of dirty business deals going on in this day and age it is hard to give everyone the benefit of the doubt every time.


----------



## miklkit

There is no excuse for bad programming. Be it Handbrake or HWBOT they have no excuse for deliberately gimping AMD. The ICC Patcher has been out for years and still catches them. If you run AMD you owe it to yourself to run the ICC Patcher on every program.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml


----------



## Mega Man

We won't even talk about what they did to ryzen, right out the gate to....


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There is no excuse for bad programming. Be it Handbrake or HWBOT they have no excuse for deliberately gimping AMD. The ICC Patcher has been out for years and still catches them. If you run AMD you owe it to yourself to run the ICC Patcher on every program.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml


Yeah, they were given a choice in the court order to either stop with the ID-flag nonsense, or provide a disclaimer stating that their compiler will penalise non-Intel processors. Intel being Intel, they of course chose the latter. In a stroke of extraordinary pettiness and undeniable shadiness, they posted the disclaimer as a series of gifs rather than as plain text on their site, so that it won't show up on searches. https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/optimization-notice#opt-en


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Rather, would you optimize your code for a popular platform that is used by more than half the market, or take your time (and money) to figure out this CMT thing and make additional code to better use AMDs CPU extensions? I don't think it was all 101% malicious intent from everyone. They (software devs) are just following the current trends and saving both time and money. Intel is huge compared to AMD and they are the ones that set the trends in hardware when it comes to CPUs. AMD learned that the hard way. Hopefully Zen is successful enough to finally force a change.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree myself, but with the amount of dirty business deals going on in this day and age it is hard to give everyone the benefit of the doubt every time.
Click to expand...

In the case of Firestrike, that benefit of the doubt has been dismissed a long time ago.

As far as Zen goes, Combined still favors Intel a lot that it is still the case as of the FX. Fortunately, Zen's Physics Score does so much damage to even the playing field vs Broadwell-E when looking at the Total Score. Now, if Zen 2 clocks well in the neighborhood of 5GHz on air, we will see things unfold for AMD that will again force Intel to dish out the FILTHY.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> There is no excuse for bad programming. Be it Handbrake or HWBOT they have no excuse for deliberately gimping AMD. The ICC Patcher has been out for years and still catches them. If you run AMD you owe it to yourself to run the ICC Patcher on every program.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml


lol.. I just ran that... it found .... crimson installer : ) guess AMD is gimping their own installer







not crying bs or anything, because I've used this before and it found and sped up some software...but I have to admit it finding crimson was a shock and a


----------



## miklkit

I know. It's been like that for years. Again it's just lazy programmers.


----------



## SuperZan

Thankfully, VC++ and GCC are more common than ICC these days. iCC is much more prevalent in scientific and maths communities, though my lab uses GCC.


----------



## PurpleChef

Wow. 2 hours stable p95 4.8ghz @ 1.38v llc vhighh. 250fsb. cpu/nb 1.25v.
Been playing games all day, didnt notice any instabiliity/errors.


----------



## jclafi

Nice !! enjoy !

Mine it´s still rocking... Have this CPU since 2012 and now @ 4.720Mhz.... Its very old but still runs fine what i use.....

All games i have run so good. I really like this CPU, for me the FX-8350 will last until Ryzen+ with no problems.

FX-8350 @ 4.7 w/ Hyper 212X push pull
16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
GA 990FXA UD5
R9 280X O.C WindForce
Win 7 64









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Wow. 2 hours stable p95 4.8ghz @ 1.38v llc vhighh. 250fsb. cpu/nb 1.25v.
> Been playing games all day, didnt notice any instabiliity/errors.


----------



## tashcz

How did you get 4.7GHz with that cooler? What are your temps?


----------



## jclafi

I believe anyone can do it.... I´m using 1.44v (LOAD) on the CPU. Also, i do have some great air flow in the case (CM Storm Scout ~ 4x120mm fans).

The cooler have a push pull setup (2x 2.000RPM 120mm FAN´s), and is positioned to make full advantage of the case air flow.

Playing heavy thread games like Crysis3, in the Welcome to the Jungle level (CPU load 80~90%), my CPU reach´s 60ºc (socket 67ºc), and in stress mode IBT CPU at 67ºc and socket about 74ºc. Ambient temperature is 22ºc...

By the night i provide some pictures of the setup and temp´s. But the secret is correct case air flow. I´m using the 212X, not Evo.

Take care..

*EDIT: Not using LLC*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How did you get 4.7GHz with that cooler? What are your temps?


----------



## miklkit

Totally agree. Case air flow is the most important part of any build. I started out modding the case for better air flow and then started OCing.

I'm still seeing this. My new Silverstone case for the Ryzen uses 140mm fans so I'm starting over. Just replaced the stock 1000rpm fans with 1500rpm fans and saw a big drop in temps. 1800rpm fans will be delivered here this evening. More power!


----------



## dansuso

Hello again guys. After some weeks trying to overclock with my 970-ud3p on my fx 8320 the max that i've got has been 4.4ghz @ 1.425v ( 225 FSB*20) , the temps are very good, playing battlefield 1 max socket temps 62c, core temps 52c, pretty happy with themps though. But i can't past 4.4ghz, to get stable 4.5 ghz i have to push the voltage to 1.46-1.47v and the temps are quite high for only 100mhz so i stay at 4.4.

Today's question is , should i ask for a refund of my ud3p and get 65€ and with them buy the "asus 970 pro gaming aura " ( i really don't care about rgbs and that things, but it's the cheapest one for the perfomance, the m5a97 r2 cost 82€ but i think the aura has 6+2 phases and the r2 4+2, the r2 it's not the evo , the evo is out stock in amazon. The aura cost 105€,free shipping, or with that one i would only get 4.5-4.6ghz? Is it worth the 40€ investment ? One guy has told me to buy ryzen, but i'm pretty happy with the FX, it handles new games at high settings 60 fps paired with my gtx 970, so i think i will wait for Ryzen 7nm or so

Well, thanks guys for your attention, I hope that you've understood me , my english it's not very good.

PS: I have a raijintek ereboss with a thermalright ty 143, i have placed pushing air to the top fan, should i change the position so it pushes to the rear fan?

thanks


----------



## diggiddi

I'd say yes if you're trying to hit higher overclocks


----------



## Mega Man

Personal preference. Do you want to rma it ?


----------



## jclafi

This one is [email protected] max settings, all cores loaded.... This level is heavy on CPU, very high CPU usage.... During game play socket temp´s about 65cº

CPU load 80~90%.... About 20min playing the game is this Welcome to the Jungle level....

Max CPU temp 60ºc... Max socket temp 69ºc...







Yes a little dirt inside... I dont care ... This rig is from 2012.....

Oh yeah ambient temperature about 23ºc....


----------



## Mega Man

It cant use 8 cores the introls say that there won't be 8 Core games for a few more years....


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It cant use 8 cores the introls say that there won't be 8 Core games for a few more years....


in that case The Crew and a few other games I have .... well... have viruses lol... cause all 8 cores load up with overall cpu usage reaching 80% on The Crew... Gotta love how Introls info vs facts works out.


----------



## tashcz

Been a while since I was on air, and I found my NH-D15's sweetspot @4.62GHz with temps reaching 51C on the cores, about 65C on the socket. You guys sure your core temps of 65-69C at that low ambient is fine?


----------



## jclafi

Hi dansuso,

In my opinion you should not invest money in this platform for a few more Mhz, change the motherboard for a few more Mhz do not worth the investment.

If the rig do all you want, you can add some memory, some better cooling to avoid toasting problems, better SSD, etc...

But change the motherboard for a few more Mhz... It´s a no go...

I did upgraded my rig some time ago, more memory, better cooling.... Super cheap... But i know it´s better to save money and go AM4.

Good Luck !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hello again guys. After some weeks trying to overclock with my 970-ud3p on my fx 8320 the max that i've got has been 4.4ghz @ 1.425v ( 225 FSB*20) , the temps are very good, playing battlefield 1 max socket temps 62c, core temps 52c, pretty happy with themps though. But i can't past 4.4ghz, to get stable 4.5 ghz i have to push the voltage to 1.46-1.47v and the temps are quite high for only 100mhz so i stay at 4.4.
> 
> Today's question is , should i ask for a refund of my ud3p and get 65€ and with them buy the "asus 970 pro gaming aura " ( i really don't care about rgbs and that things, but it's the cheapest one for the perfomance, the m5a97 r2 cost 82€ but i think the aura has 6+2 phases and the r2 4+2, the r2 it's not the evo , the evo is out stock in amazon. The aura cost 105€,free shipping, or with that one i would only get 4.5-4.6ghz? Is it worth the 40€ investment ? One guy has told me to buy ryzen, but i'm pretty happy with the FX, it handles new games at high settings 60 fps paired with my gtx 970, so i think i will wait for Ryzen 7nm or so
> 
> Well, thanks guys for your attention, I hope that you've understood me , my english it's not very good.
> 
> PS: I have a raijintek ereboss with a thermalright ty 143, i have placed pushing air to the top fan, should i change the position so it pushes to the rear fan?
> 
> thanks


----------



## jclafi

I know my socket temps are a little off..... And i use to run this hot since 2012.... Never had a problem...

In the end i dont care too much... But i know i´m wrong...

For me those FX chips are proper tank´s... You beat them, beat them, and they are always beging for more !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Been a while since I was on air, and I found my NH-D15's sweetspot @4.62GHz with temps reaching 51C on the cores, about 65C on the socket. You guys sure your core temps of 65-69C at that low ambient is fine?


----------



## dansuso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Hi dansuso,
> 
> In my opinion you should not invest money in this platform for a few more Mhz, change the motherboard for a few more Mhz do not worth the investment.
> 
> If the rig do all you want, you can add some memory, some better cooling to avoid toasting problems, better SSD, etc...
> 
> But change the motherboard for a few more Mhz... It´s a no go...
> 
> I did upgraded my rig some time ago, more memory, better cooling.... Super cheap... But i know it´s better to save money and go AM4.
> 
> Good Luck !


Thanks for your answer jclafi
I think that you're right. For few Mhz it's not worth it , because i don't think the extra 200-300Mhz will give me....10 fps or so. Two hours ago i've ordered the Motherboard, luckily it's amazon and i can ask for an instant-refund so that i can get my 40€ back. I have about 300€ saved , although i'm fine with the fx , i've played some battlefield 1 and it runs pretty well and the battlefront 2 Alpha ran even better (60fps high-ultra) so i think that i'll listen to you and improve my rig or save more money. Maybe improve my cooler? What cooler would you recommend me? If possible , compatible with AM4 so that i don't need to change if i upradge... Or maybe a 250gb ssd , i have 120gb one but for total war games it's not a lot...

Sincerely, i could upradge my pc to a ryzen 1600 8gb ddr4 and a b350 mobo ( with my savings and solding my ram and CPU) but i think that for 1080p 60fps the gtx 970 and the fx can handle a year or so... when the new battlefield and the new historical total war launches i'll upradge i think. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Thanks for your answer jclafi
> I think that you're right. For few Mhz it's not worth it , because i don't think the extra 200-300Mhz will give me....10 fps or so. Two hours ago i've ordered the Motherboard, luckily it's amazon and i can ask for an instant-refund so that i can get my 40€ back. I have about 300€ saved , although i'm fine with the fx , i've played some battlefield 1 and it runs pretty well and the battlefront 2 Alpha ran even better (60fps high-ultra) so i think that i'll listen to you and improve my rig or save more money. Maybe improve my cooler? What cooler would you recommend me? If possible , compatible with AM4 so that i don't need to change if i upradge... Or maybe a 250gb ssd , i have 120gb one but for total war games it's not a lot...
> 
> Sincerely, i could upradge my pc to a ryzen 1600 8gb ddr4 and a b350 mobo ( with my savings and solding my ram and CPU) but i think that for 1080p 60fps the gtx 970 and the fx can handle a year or so... when the new battlefield and the new historical total war launches i'll upradge i think. Thanks for your help.


Check this thread out... it'll tell you how to get more performance without really changing your cooling... if you already have done this then please ignore this.. .I'm not trying to spam anyone... I've been working real hard on proving out this theory I've had on fx that the cpu/nb and mem speeds hold it back more in modern games than actual core performance... I have had some really interesting results... I found that even keeping the same core clocks I was able to squeeze out 15%+ out of many tests and games... I have put up screenshots showing the results.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Nice !! enjoy !
> 
> Mine it´s still rocking... Have this CPU since 2012 and now @ 4.720Mhz.... Its very old but still runs fine what i use.....
> 
> All games i have run so good. I really like this CPU, for me the FX-8350 will last until Ryzen+ with no problems.
> 
> FX-8350 @ 4.7 w/ Hyper 212X push pull
> 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
> GA 990FXA UD5
> R9 280X O.C WindForce
> Win 7 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Wow. 2 hours stable p95 4.8ghz @ 1.38v llc vhighh. 250fsb. cpu/nb 1.25v.
> Been playing games all day, didnt notice any instabiliity/errors.
Click to expand...

@ jclafi
My first post on OCN in years.... well first visit in years actually.. Thought your comment was worth chiming in on Can def vouch for what you say.









I got an 8320 back in 2012 also. (Ironically for BF3 - which I played twice..)

Running *@4.7G/ 1.47v* since day one. 5 years.

Sabertooth 990FX R2 (phenomenal board btw).
CoolerMaster Hyper N620.

All games run great too- especially DX11 onward, being multi threaded. With the exception of Gamebryo/Creation, ofc.. Even FNV/Fallout3 with a ton of mods gets 40fps...not terrible.

@PurpleChef
Prime95 is a pretty toxic and harmful method for stability testing. P95 is a torture test, not a stability test and could damage your motherboard..

Apps like HyperPi or SuperPi are more suitable for testing OC's... and wo't kill your vrms.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How did you get 4.7GHz with that cooler? What are your temps?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> I believe anyone can do it.... I´m using 1.44v (LOAD) on the CPU. Also, i do have some great air flow in the case (CM Storm Scout ~ 4x120mm fans).
> 
> The cooler have a push pull setup (2x 2.000RPM 120mm FAN´s), and is positioned to make full advantage of the case air flow.
> 
> Playing heavy thread games like Crysis3, in the Welcome to the Jungle level (CPU load 80~90%), my CPU reach´s 60ºc (socket 67ºc), and in stress mode IBT CPU at 67ºc and socket about 74ºc. Ambient temperature is 22ºc...
> 
> By the night i provide some pictures of the setup and temp´s. But the secret is correct case air flow. I´m using the 212X, not Evo.
> 
> Take care..
> 
> *EDIT: Not using LLC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> How did you get 4.7GHz with that cooler? What are your temps?
Click to expand...

My CPU temps prob avge around 60c-70c in games, with a decent load (say 8 cores @ 50%). Light load it's more like 55c..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hello again guys. After some weeks trying to overclock with my 970-ud3p on my fx 8320 the max that i've got has been 4.4ghz @ 1.425v ( 225 FSB*20) , the temps are very good, playing battlefield 1 max socket temps 62c, core temps 52c, pretty happy with themps though. But i can't past 4.4ghz, to get stable 4.5 ghz i have to push the voltage to 1.46-1.47v and the temps are quite high for only 100mhz so i stay at 4.4.
> 
> Today's question is , should i ask for a refund of my ud3p and get 65€ and with them buy the "asus 970 pro gaming aura " ( i really don't care about rgbs and that things, but it's the cheapest one for the perfomance, the m5a97 r2 cost 82€ but i think the aura has 6+2 phases and the r2 4+2, the r2 it's not the evo , the evo is out stock in amazon. The aura cost 105€,free shipping, or with that one i would only get 4.5-4.6ghz? Is it worth the 40€ investment ? One guy has told me to buy ryzen, but i'm pretty happy with the FX, it handles new games at high settings 60 fps paired with my gtx 970, so i think i will wait for Ryzen 7nm or so
> 
> Well, thanks guys for your attention, I hope that you've understood me , my english it's not very good.
> 
> PS: I have a raijintek ereboss with a thermalright ty 143, i have placed pushing air to the top fan, should i change the position so it pushes to the rear fan?
> 
> thanks


62c is barely warm. It's fine. Your CPU is a Vishera and rated to at least 85c, I think it's been revised up to 95c since 9590. There is no imaginary 65c temp limit on Piledriver. Next time you hear that ask for a source.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It cant use 8 cores the introls say that there won't be 8 Core games for a few more years....


Not sure if serious..?
The majority of games developed in the last 6 year can use 6-8 cores, particularity AAA titles. Multi threading/deferred rendering is one of the advantages of DX11/DX12.

Lets see, just OTTOMH we have Crysis,3, FarCry 2, FarCry 3, WatchDogs, Deus Ex: MD, GTA-V, Metro, Battlefield 3, Battlefield 4...

P.S. what is an an Introl?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It cant use 8 cores the introls say that there won't be 8 Core games for a few more years....
> 
> 
> 
> in that case The Crew and a few other games I have .... well... have viruses lol... cause all 8 cores load up with overall cpu usage reaching 80% on The Crew... Gotta love how Introls info vs facts works out.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Hi dansuso,
> 
> In my opinion you should not invest money in this platform for a few more Mhz, change the motherboard for a few more Mhz do not worth the investment.
> 
> If the rig do all you want, you can add some memory, some better cooling to avoid toasting problems, better SSD, etc...
> 
> But change the motherboard for a few more Mhz... It´s a no go...
> 
> I did upgraded my rig some time ago, more memory, better cooling.... Super cheap... But i know it´s better to save money and go AM4.
> 
> Good Luck !
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dansuso*
> 
> Hello again guys. After some weeks trying to overclock with my 970-ud3p on my fx 8320 the max that i've got has been 4.4ghz @ 1.425v ( 225 FSB*20) , the temps are very good, playing battlefield 1 max socket temps 62c, core temps 52c, pretty happy with themps though. But i can't past 4.4ghz, to get stable 4.5 ghz i have to push the voltage to 1.46-1.47v and the temps are quite high for only 100mhz so i stay at 4.4.
> 
> Today's question is , should i ask for a refund of my ud3p and get 65€ and with them buy the "asus 970 pro gaming aura " ( i really don't care about rgbs and that things, but it's the cheapest one for the perfomance, the m5a97 r2 cost 82€ but i think the aura has 6+2 phases and the r2 4+2, the r2 it's not the evo , the evo is out stock in amazon. The aura cost 105€,free shipping, or with that one i would only get 4.5-4.6ghz? Is it worth the 40€ investment ? One guy has told me to buy ryzen, but i'm pretty happy with the FX, it handles new games at high settings 60 fps paired with my gtx 970, so i think i will wait for Ryzen 7nm or so
> 
> Well, thanks guys for your attention, I hope that you've understood me , my english it's not very good.
> 
> PS: I have a raijintek ereboss with a thermalright ty 143, i have placed pushing air to the top fan, should i change the position so it pushes to the rear fan?
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Why are you raising the FSB instead of the CPU multi? I think part of your issue might be the FSB overclock. Try the CPU multi @22.5 and FSB @200...
What are your Digi+ settings in bios?

And I agree with someone else...200mhz isn't going to be that noticeable...maybe not worth worrying about.

@Everyone. sorry if any of my quotes seem strange. I used mulitquote and it didn't work as I expected. Been ages since I posted anything here.


----------



## jclafi

They say that won´t be eight core games because they only have four cores... So for them, all games only use four thread´s !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It cant use 8 cores the introls say that there won't be 8 Core games for a few more years....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> in that case The Crew and a few other games I have .... well... have viruses lol... cause all 8 cores load up with overall cpu usage reaching 80% on The Crew... Gotta love how Introls info vs facts works out.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> in that case The Crew and a few other games I have .... well... have viruses lol... cause all 8 cores load up with overall cpu usage reaching 80% on The Crew... Gotta love how Introls info vs facts works out.


witcher 3 loads all 8 cores to 65 percent for me would be higher but i run supersampled to 2k


----------



## miklkit

@Pill Monster Long time no see!









There is nothing wrong with P95, it just overloads your cooling. That said, yes you can run FX hotter when you keep the volts lower as you have done. When you run them closer to the ragged edge bad things can and do happen at higher temps.

You should check out Minataurtoo's thread. There is some new information there.

Yeah, they claim games only use 4 cores because that's all they have. Only my oldest single core games use less than 8 cores, besides World of Tanks, which only uses 4 cores.

In Witcher3 @ 1440P my 5 ghz FX would sometimes see loads as high as 90% although most of the time the loads were more like 40%. That is actually why I moved to Ryzen. Lower overall loads and temps.


----------



## Mega Man

Yes i was joking, still hearing the introls in the ryzen thread..... so i vent here from time to time.

As to prime, so sick of hearing that.

The only time it will damage equip is if you are to stupid too know what you Are doing.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes i was joking, still hearing the introls in the ryzen thread..... so i vent here from time to time.
> 
> As to prime, so sick of hearing that.
> 
> The only time it will damage equip is if you are to stupid too know what you Are doing.


Yeah, the crazy thing is, at least on Ryzen, I have had Intel Burn Test, AVX version, produce higher temps using Very High than Prime. (Could be my prime settings though, I do just test at default settings that come up when I first open the program.) Rather miss my FX builds and they were never really optimized for like Ryzen is being optimized for but hey, it is old tech now.







:thumb:


----------



## 1216

My 8350. Year 15 week 21. VID 1.325/1.425 Turbo

Board 78LMT-USB3 rev 4.1. 80mm 7V fan on VRM heatsink
RAM 2x4 GB Crucial dual rank rated 1600C9
CPU cooled by Spire Coolgate 2.0 Push/pull


CnQ disabled for screenshot


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> My 8350. Year 15 week 21. VID 1.325/1.425 Turbo
> 
> Board 78LMT-USB3 rev 4.1. 80mm 7V fan on VRM heatsink
> RAM 2x4 GB Crucial dual rank rated 1600C9
> CPU cooled by Spire Coolgate 2.0 Push/pull
> 
> 
> CnQ disabled for screenshot


personally I would disable turbo since it really doesn't gain much on vishera chips... and you likely could hit 4.5ghz on that turbo voltage you had (1.38 is pretty common for 4.5) however I'm not sure what the limits are on your board, but the temps I saw didn't look bad so I'd push a bit farther but with no turbo...


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, at that voltage 4.5 is common, maybe a bit more. And since that board is already running at that voltage it should be ok. Depending on cooling and luck 4.7 might be possible. The motherboard VRMs are the limiting factor.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> personally I would disable turbo since it really doesn't gain much on vishera chips... and you likely could hit 4.5ghz on that turbo voltage you had (1.38 is pretty common for 4.5) however I'm not sure what the limits are on your board, but the temps I saw didn't look bad so I'd push a bit farther but with no turbo...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yeah, at that voltage 4.5 is common, maybe a bit more. And since that board is already running at that voltage it should be ok. Depending on cooling and luck 4.7 might be possible. The motherboard VRMs are the limiting factor.


Thanks for the input.

Turbo/apm/c1e/c6 are disabled, those are the stock voltages I listed.

This board suffers from bad vdroop and even worse LLC. Vcore is set to 1.425 and as you can see from the screenshot it varies between 1.33 and 1.404 volts. Using LLC it would probably idle at 1.45 and shoot up to 1.55 while stressing. There are two settings for LLC: "regular" (off) and "extreme" (on). This is the Achilles' heel of this particular board.

There's a bug on this rev: only multiplier 11 works for CPU-NB.

It is a popular board and at least one user on here has gotten 4.5 stable under water wielding 5 fans.

I will certainly try to go further and will post updates as I get along.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I need help here I reassembled my system using indigo extreme ETI .
Now I cant get a bootup, it quits at first beep


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I need help here I reassembled my system using indigo extreme ETI .
> Now I cant get a bootup, it quits at first beep


any lights lit up on the board... I know mine has cpu, mem, etc error lights on it.... another thing to try is a bare min boot...cpu, cooler, one stick of ram video card and keyboard... bare essentials... nothing more... and see if you can get in bios.... also before trying that be sure to pull the bios battery for a few mins with power supply turned off or just pull the plug... that should clear the bios.

let me know if this helps in any way....

if the minimum boot works try adding back components one at a time and see if error reoccurs... if it fails try a different ram stick.


----------



## Melcar

That usually means a dead mobo right? I know the PSU is gone, that's certain (the plug nearly fussed to the connector). I don't have a spare power supply to test, but I'm afraid if I plug in a new unit it will short it out or something. Getting a Ryzen system anyway, but if I can salvage the board that would be great.


----------



## Mega Man

No, that just means there was either a loose connection (this is probable) , or it pulled to many amps (unlikely).

If you use a quality psu if it does short the psu will go into ocp


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, that just means there was either a loose connection (this is probable) , or it pulled to many amps (unlikely).
> 
> If you use a quality psu if it does short the psu will go into ocp


Not that Mega Man needs someone to agree with him, but +1 ^


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, that just means there was either a loose connection (this is probable) , or it pulled to many amps (unlikely).
> 
> If you use a quality psu if it does short the psu will go into ocp


Was transcoding some vids and compiling some kernels when I started to started to notice a burning smell. PC would shut off randomly afterwards. Doubt it was a loose connection since I have not touched anything inside for a while. The PSU (CM Silent Pro M) is about 4 years old, so I guess it just gave up.


----------



## Mega Man

Loose connection


----------



## Melcar

Well it wasn't loose when it checked. Everything was well plugged.


----------



## Mega Man

The plastic did not cause the heat the pins did, they were loose


----------



## 1216

Minotaurtoo, miklkit:
4465 MHz is no go. 1.485v in bios, 1.39v effective crashes 15 minutes into x264. VRM failure


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Minotaurtoo, miklkit:
> 4465 MHz is no go. 1.485v in bios, 1.39v effective crashes 15 minutes into x264. VRM failure


I was afraid of that... drat... oh well it's not like what you had was bad anyway so just settle back where you were and you should be ok there for a while : )


----------



## jaredismee

this chip is a tank, handles everything i throw at it.









strange glitch though really, i dont even touch 70C on the OC ever.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Minotaurtoo, miklkit:
> 4465 MHz is no go. 1.485v in bios, 1.39v effective crashes 15 minutes into x264. VRM failure


Can you put a fan on the VRMs? Otherwise your only alternative is really strong case fans.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> My 8350. Year 15 week 21. VID 1.325/1.425 Turbo
> 
> Board 78LMT-USB3 rev 4.1. 80mm 7V fan on VRM heatsink
> RAM 2x4 GB Crucial dual rank rated 1600C9
> CPU cooled by Spire Coolgate 2.0 Push/pull
> 
> 
> CnQ disabled for screenshot


Hate to tell you but there is no way on earth you will get a stable overclock with Vishera on that board.
The 78LMT 760G was originally designed for Phenom II, accordingly the VRM's are 4 phase analogue rated at 125W - which is why you're getting so much droop. When LLC is set to high the vcore should not drop at all.
An 83xx requires at least 6 phase VRM's for a successful overclock - around ~180W output. 220W 8 phase is even better.

99X or 990FX or the M5A97 EVO (ASUS) are all stable platforms for Piledriver.

I don't think the 78LMT has any OCP (overcurrent protection). Doing what you're doing could fry the VRM's,

*PS - a* fundamental difference between AM2/AM3 & AM3+ is the dual power plane spec. AMD require split VRM's for CPU & CPU/NB on all AM3+ motherboards.

AM3+ can be identified by 1+2+3 phase vrm, defined as: 1 = CPU, 2 = CPU/NB, 3 = RAM/DIMM.

AM2/AM3 are all 1+2 phase: 1=CPU, 2=RAM, without the CPU/NB choke. This makes them generally unsuitable for Piledriver.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Can you put a fan on the VRMs? Otherwise your only alternative is really strong case fans.


I mentioned the 80x25 mm fan at 7 Volts, 12 V is too noisy. Considerable improvement over 70x10 mm AMD fan, which wouldn't cool enough.

Thermal pad has been removed and replaced with paste as recommended by jason357 and Mike the Owl, both of whom have squeezed every last drop out of this board.

No case. I will get a fan behind the board, under the mosfet area next weekend. We'll see if it helps. Socket temp seems fine, which is surprising.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Hate to tell you but there is no way on earth you will get a stable overclock with Vishera on that board.
> The 78LMT 760G was originally designed for Phenom II, accordingly the VRM's are 4 phase analogue rated at 125W - which is why you're getting so much droop. When LLC is set to high the vcore should not drop at all.
> An 83xx requires at least 6 phase VRM's for a successful overclock - around ~180W output. 220W 8 phase is even better.
> 
> 99X or 990FX or the M5A97 EVO (ASUS) are all stable platforms for Piledriver.
> 
> I don't think the 78LMT has any OCP (overcurrent protection). Doing what you're doing could fry the VRM's,


I understand your concerns but I am taking every precaution to avoid fires, broken components and tears. In other words, I have done my research and I know what I'm doing.
I wasn't expecting over 4.2 GHz and I am happy to be able to run an octa-core, which the board is apparently able to do reliably even though it does require extra cooling.

AM2+ chipset but the board was designed with Bulldozer in mind. I got the same amount of droop with my Phenom II x4. It is in spec and intentional by Gigabyte I imagine. I don't like it. Even my half-dead AM3 ECS board has better voltage regulation with only three core phases.
LLC on this board is downright terrible. There's only one option and it takes 1.325 set in bios, turns it into 1.35 idle and as load increases raises it to 1.45.

I know about the requirements for FX CPU's. I've been reading this forum for the last two years. I used the board with a Phenom II X4, then wanted an FX so I bought one. I don't expect it to perform on par with known good motherboards.

It does have OCP according to a reviewer. I haven't hit the limit nor have I detected any throttling (which this board does do).

I'm not complaining, not asking for advice, just sharing my experience.


----------



## Pill Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Can you put a fan on the VRMs? Otherwise your only alternative is really strong case fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned the 80x25 mm fan at 7 Volts, 12 V is too noisy. Considerable improvement over 70x10 mm AMD fan, which wouldn't cool enough.
> 
> Thermal pad has been removed and replaced with paste as recommended by jason357 and Mike the Owl, both of whom have squeezed every last drop out of this board.
> 
> No case. I will get a fan behind the board, under the mosfet area next weekend. We'll see if it helps. Socket temp seems fine, which is surprising.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> Hate to tell you but there is no way on earth you will get a stable overclock with Vishera on that board.
> The 78LMT 760G was originally designed for Phenom II, accordingly the VRM's are 4 phase analogue rated at 125W - which is why you're getting so much droop. When LLC is set to high the vcore should not drop at all.
> An 83xx requires at least 6 phase VRM's for a successful overclock - around ~180W output. 220W 8 phase is even better.
> 
> 99X or 990FX or the M5A97 EVO (ASUS) are all stable platforms for Piledriver.
> 
> I don't think the 78LMT has any OCP (overcurrent protection). Doing what you're doing could fry the VRM's,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your concerns but I am taking every precaution to avoid fires, broken components and tears. In other words, I have done my research and I know what I'm doing.
> I wasn't expecting over 4.2 GHz and I am happy to be able to run an octa-core, which the board is apparently able to do reliably even though it does require extra cooling.
> 
> AM2+ chipset but the board was designed with Bulldozer in mind.
Click to expand...

AM2+ was not designed with Bulldozer in mind. AM2+ was 2 generations before Bulldozer, it's essentially AM2 (Athlon64) with a DDR3 memory Controller.
AM2 does not have split power planes for the CPU/NB, that concept didn't arrive until AM3 which is prob what you're thinking of...







The + 1 on your board is for the DRAM controller.








Quote:


> LLC on this board is downright terrible. There's only one option and it takes 1.325 set in bios, turns it into 1.35 idle and as load increases raises it to 1.45.
> 
> I know about the requirements for FX CPU's. I've been reading this forum for the last two years. I used the board with a Phenom II X4, then wanted an FX so I bought one. I don't expect it to perform on par with known good motherboards.
> 
> It does have OCP according to a reviewer. I haven't hit the limit nor have I detected any throttling (which this board does do).
> 
> I'm not complaining, not asking for advice, just sharing my experience.
> I got the same amount of droop with my Phenom II x4. It is in spec and intentional by Gigabyte I imagine. I don't like it. Even my half-dead AM3 ECS board has better voltage regulation with only three core phases.


ECS? I haven't heard that name for a long time.....

Phenom II is AM3.







What you have is an AM2 board. I made a mistake earlier - the 78LM is even older than I thought.... It was designed for Phenom, not Phenom II. It's around 8 years old...

I'm not telling you what to do though, just giving some information.....I've owned a lot of AMD chips from Nforce 2 onward.... Fried at least 3 of them..








Digital vrm have more precise transient response also. .... No wild LLC vcore swing.









Btw on a side note it's great to see AMD back in the fight again. They really socked it to Intel with Ryzen - particularly when it comes to pricepoint. Go the underdogs.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

my wife is still rocking her old phenom X4 on an old am2 board.... I'm wondering how much longer the thing will live lol.... was a gaming rig back in the day now it's barely a desktop for the web...


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pill Monster*
> 
> AM2+ was not designed with Bulldozer in mind. AM2+ was 2 generations before Bulldozer, it's essentially AM2 (Athlon64) with a DDR3 memory Controller.
> AM2 does not have split power planes for the CPU/NB, that concept didn't arrive until AM3 which is prob what you're thinking of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The + 1 on your board is for the DRAM controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECS? I haven't heard that name for a long time.....
> 
> Phenom II is AM3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have is an AM2 board. I made a mistake earlier - the 78LM is even older than I thought.... It was designed for Phenom, not Phenom II. It's around 8 years old...
> 
> I'm not telling you what to do though, just giving some information.....I've owned a lot of AMD chips from Nforce 2 onward.... Fried at least 3 of them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital vrm have more precise transient response also. .... No wild LLC vcore swing.


The chipset probably wasn't designed with bulldozer in mind, but the board was because it was released in 2012 and uses the upgraded socket. The only drawback to this older northbridge is the older southbridge - no sata3.

Am2+ cpus couldn't use ddr3. Split power planes were first used on am2+.

ECS makes ASUS boards now.
I bought the ECS as a lottery ticket. There was something hidden under the HSF, I was hoping for a thuban. That wasn't the case.

760G is old. 10 years old. 78LMT-USB3 is not that old, it is a legitimate am3+ board that happens to use an older chipset to be cheaper. There are no drawbacks compared to 900 series chipsets besides less pci-e and no satan3.

Your input is appreciated. It's good to warn people playing with fire. After wrestling with a few low end boards I have come to know what to look for in my future Ryzen board.


----------



## warpuck

78 LMT-USB, 960T (95 watt, OC'd 3.5 Ghz), old 4 pipe cpu cooler, (92mm fan), even older discarded P-4 e-machine case, 16Gb 1600 ram, onboard HD 3000, Linux Mint and a Blu-ray dvd connected to a 2016 55" 4K tv. Still have not seen any real reason to add a video card to it.
It only has has 2 tasks. E-mail and dvd playback.

Could have went with this distro http://www.linhes.org/ but don't use it as a DVR. I guess if I was to do that I would need something like a RX 550 4Gb or GTX 1050 4Gb because it has a old Antec NEO 550 watt. It also is not making any noticeable fan noises.

I guess if you had a FX-4300 for this combo it would work too. Could do some light weight gaming with it like that.

But the TV gets stuck on Lifetime when the olde lady comes home from work. "You have a computer in the other room for that. GO.>>>TURN THE SPEAKERS DOWN, DAMMIT. I AM WATCHING TV " she says from the kitchen. So the HD 7790 got moved from the LMT box to the backup game computer.


----------



## miklkit

Do you have the usb R3 or R4? The R4 has the heat sink and the 8 pin power plug.


----------



## 1216

There is no rev 3 usb. You may be thinking of S2/S2Px


----------



## miklkit

I got my information from here. http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboard-vrm-information-list


----------



## 1216

Were you referring to the 780T-USB3? It is slightly older

I have a rev 4.1 78LMT-USB3 which has the heatsink. Not sure if you were asking me or the other guy


----------



## miklkit

Oops. The old eyes missed that. I was thinking maybe you had a version without the heat sink, but you do. So it's all about cooling the 4+1 VRMs and dealing with the Gigabyte bios.


----------



## warpuck

The one I have is the rev. 4. Any 95 watt Thuban or 95 watt FX will do OK with a slight OC. Just have to conservative with the over clock. The 960T did clock at 3.9 on MSI FX890- GD70. That board will clock a FX-8350 a 4.35Ghz after I fiddled around with memory, bus speed, ht link, Northbridge and multiplier. 1866, 229, 2976, 19. CPU 1.312V Maybe could have done the same thing with a 18 multiplier and 1.28 volts on a GA-78LMT? The FX E type CPU should do pretty good with 1.28V may be even less on the CPU? Say 4.1-4.2 stable. Don't know maybe some one who has one can be more specific. That CPU was only good for daily use on a Sabertooth at 4.6. Any volts above 1.38 did not do much. The max I could get was 4.7 and was not stable for daily use and had to use water to get there.

Never did try the 8350 on it because I was not sure it handle it at stock speed. Probably would work that way. It is listed, but I would not OC it. The rev 5 or 6 is out now. rev 6 is $65 at the new egg site

Edit : Went with 16gb because the onboard HD 3000 uses system ram. I just set the memory for the HD to max and the memory speed does make a difference in video performance.
If you put a video card in it, 16 gigs is the go to for most games anyway


----------



## Benjiw

I miss my FX8350







hows everyone doing?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I miss my FX8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing?


doing well and still not regretting buying my FX even though it's 3 years over due for an upgrade lol.... actually it's surprisingly not being a bottle neck for me yet... but then it's got the living crap clocked out of it... actually got it to beat the multi core score of a stock 4770k on cinebench.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I miss my FX8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing?


still going strong, every game runs at playable rates.

will be happy to upgrade, but still holding out for now.

could use a bit more single threaded performance, but i also need to next chip i buy to utilize the overkill cooling I have.


----------



## Gen Patton

I am still gonna wait at least two years for upgrade Guys have not overclock yet,


----------



## Gen Patton

Prices are unstable on Threadripper, and x399 is not stable gonna wait.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I miss my FX8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing?


I miss my FX8320 too. I guess I could have just gotten a replacement AM3+ board, but I plan to give it a new home in my kid brother's gaming PC (hopefully it does not kill his DS3P).


----------



## cssorkinman

Gave the 1800X a little time off, the FX /780ti rig is back on my desk.

No huge hurry to go back to the Ryzen , a well tuned FX is simply great at bopping around in the desktop environment.

No game I current;y play has any issues keeping the framerate above the monitors refresh rate on FX so not a huge deal there either.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Gave the 1800X a little time off, the FX /780ti rig is back on my desk.
> 
> No huge hurry to go back to the Ryzen , a well tuned FX is simply great at bopping around in the desktop environment.
> 
> No game I current;y play has any issues keeping the framerate above the monitors refresh rate on FX so not a huge deal there either.


I sold both of my FX motherboards, processors and ram when I upgraded to Ryzen.







Oh well, they have happy homes now but, I really did enjoy my FX builds and would not want to go Intel at all, for my personal builds anyways. (Intel is great, I just do not want them in my personal machines, that is all.)







:thumb:


----------



## gertruude

im still rocking my fx8370

bought a gtx strix 1060 last week runs very nice


----------



## fra z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I miss my FX8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing?


Why do you miss your 8350? There must be a good reason


----------



## miklkit

I miss how friendly and simple to use my FX is. It doesn't sweat the little stuff while Ryzen is very fussy and everything has to be just...so. When I built the Ryzen I took the psu, gpu, and hard drives from the FX and then spent the first few weeks cleaning up all the conflicts that the FX ignored but were killing the Ryzen.

Still, it was time to move on. In some games the FX was getting close to stress testing loads and that was making me nervous. The Ryzen is carrying the same loads while not working nearly as hard.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I miss how friendly and simple to use my FX is. It doesn't sweat the little stuff while Ryzen is very fussy and everything has to be just...so. When I built the Ryzen I took the psu, gpu, and hard drives from the FX and then spent the first few weeks cleaning up all the conflicts that the FX ignored but were killing the Ryzen.
> 
> Still, it was time to move on. In some games the FX was getting close to stress testing loads and that was making me nervous. The Ryzen is carrying the same loads while not working nearly as hard.


with an air cooled fury x in my case... my fx does get above stress testing temps in a few games. though it is still within what i consider safe at <70C and <60C 90% of the time.

and never throttles


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> with an air cooled fury x in my case... my fx does get above stress testing temps in a few games. though it is still within what i consider safe at <70C and <60C 90% of the time.
> 
> and never throttles


: ) mine rarely ever breaks 50C on the cores... usually that's when I forgot to turn on the AC in the room lol...


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> : ) mine rarely ever breaks 50C on the cores... usually that's when I forgot to turn on the AC in the room lol...


that just means your OC is not high enough









yea mine wont go above 60 unless on a hot day



Tbh i am amazed at you clocks at voltage, mine needs so much more for lower clocks to be stable. Though I am not worried at all about running the temps i do.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> that just means your OC is not high enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea mine wont go above 60 unless on a hot day
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh i am amazed at you clocks at voltage, mine needs so much more for lower clocks to be stable. Though I am not worried at all about running the temps i do.


honestly, mine is great for volts per clock but temp per volt is awful... at the same volts my sons chip will run the same temps as mine with only an H80i cooler... but his will not achieve any where near the clocks I can... mine runs into a temp wall at 5.2ish... but at 5.05 it runs only barely warmer than stock (7Cish over stock) with only an adjustment of LLC to ultra high to the voltage... stock volts on 9590's ... or at least mine is 1.45 so all I had to do was adjust LLC to keep the 1.45 with no vdroop and voila 5.05 ghz with volt spikes to 1.464 from time to time.


----------



## jaredismee

when you upgrade that rig i will happily take that chip off your hands if i have not moved on to a new cpu yet.


----------



## trivium nate

I have an 8350 i could sell


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> when you upgrade that rig i will happily take that chip off your hands if i have not moved on to a new cpu yet.


I'll keep you in mind : )


----------



## ltpdttcdft

I am disappoint in my 8300, it needs 1.3875V for 4.2GHz.

Data from the spreadsheet linked in OP.

Vcore (V) 1.3080-1.6600, 1.4400 median, 1.4466 mean
Temp (C) 10.0-85.0, 58.0 median, 56.1 mean
Clock (GHz) 4.100-5.600, 4.700 median , 4.698 mean


----------



## Mega Man

Ok? You bought bottom bin, then are mad that it is bottom bin? Sorry, budget components =budget results


----------



## ltpdttcdft

I'm not mad, I am disappoint







I want to get a 8370 but at this time it seems a waste of money. Maybe if it hits $90 again which I missed back in April.

In the OP there are 3 results for the FX-8300:
4.657GHz with 1.368V (Strike105X)
4.200GHz with 1.406V (a1dlez)
and one incorrectly formatted result.

From this there appears to be a 50% chance of a decent overclock on a typical air-cooled voltage (1.400 and below).


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltpdttcdft*
> 
> 
> 
> I am disappoint in my 8300, it needs 1.3875V for 4.2GHz.
> 
> Data from the spreadsheet linked in OP.
> 
> Vcore (V) 1.3080-1.6600, 1.4400 median, 1.4466 mean
> Temp (C) 10.0-85.0, 58.0 median, 56.1 mean
> Clock (GHz) 4.100-5.600, 4.700 median , 4.698 mean


not sure how much faith I would put in that spreadsheet data actually, but I don't see anything out of the ordinary... in the 5ghz/24/7 club there is a list with voltages included... those in that list have to pass a uniform test to prove, at least to some degree, a reasonable amount of stability.

Club link is in my sig if you want to see what voltages people are having to use there.

Mega is right though... some have gotten lucky with lower bins, but in my experience I have had much better clocks per volt with higher bins... but heat doesn't necessarily reduce with higher bins... my 9590 is a furnace compared to my old 8350 when comparing voltage for voltage, but the 9590 more than makes up for this by needing far less volts to achieve higher clocks.


----------



## warpuck

I got one of the 1st 8350 CPUs From way back when they were being sold in a can. If it was being sold today it it would be a 8320E. I also have a 8320 and a dead 9590. Took me awhile to finally figure out that I did not need 5.0 Ghz to run a single R9 285 or a GTX 690. In fact 4.3 Ghz does getzis it done. Buss speed of 229 and Ht link of 2900 with 16Gb of 1866 ram also helps. The ram will do 2100, but again extra heat not worth it. You can also get the cooling done with a CM 612 R.2 for $35. With two R9 285 crossfired 4.7 GHz did make a difference, Actually 4.7 with the 5.0 turbo was all that WAS NEEDED. However water leaks are not your systems friend. Even a 4.3 Ghz FX 8300 with a GTX 1060 would be happy GPU. Basides momma needs a new pair of shoes early and often. Then there is this thing about, I retired. So got to be a wee bit more conservative with computer budget. They want too much for 1060 or a 590 and a 1050 ti is a sideways upgrade for a 2650 monitor.


----------



## miklkit

My 8350 came in a can and needed 1.524v for 4.8ghz. My 8370 was better as it only needed 1.48v for 4.8. But the 8350 ran cooler than the 8370.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I got one of the 1st 8350 CPUs From way back when they were being sold in a can. If it was being sold today it it would be a 8320E. I also have a 8320 and a dead 9590. Took me awhile to finally figure out that I did not need 5.0 Ghz to run a single R9 285 or a GTX 690. In fact 4.3 Ghz does getzis it done. Buss speed of 229 and Ht link of 2900 with 16Gb of 1866 ram also helps. The ram will do 2100, but again extra heat not worth it. You can also get the cooling done with a CM 612 R.2 for $35. With two R9 285 crossfired 4.7 GHz did make a difference, Actually 4.7 with the 5.0 turbo was all that WAS NEEDED. However water leaks are not your systems friend. Even a 4.3 Ghz FX 8300 with a GTX 1060 would be happy GPU. Basides momma needs a new pair of shoes early and often. Then there is this thing about, I retired. So got to be a wee bit more conservative with computer budget. They want too much for 1060 or a 590 and a 1050 ti is a sideways upgrade for a 2650 monitor.


I discovered only recently that even up to 5ghz my cpu was holding back my fury x in some games, but just beyond 5ghz there was no issues.... in a way I was pleased that it ended up so balanced like that right were I had tuned it too... but the biggest difference was made by overclocking the cpu/nb to 2600 MHz... I can't remember if you have looked at the thread or not, but its in my sig where it says how to get good fps out of your FX... honestly I was stunned how much difference it made and understand now why I never had the bottlenecking issues so many talked about... the thread has a lot of "proofs" showing what made how much difference.. still working on tests, but work is taking up my time right now.


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> the biggest difference was made by overclocking the cpu/nb to 2600 MHz... I can't remember if you have looked at the thread or not, but its in my sig where it says how to get good fps out of your FX... honestly I was stunned how much difference it made and understand now why I never had the bottlenecking issues so many talked about... the thread has a lot of "proofs" showing what made how much difference.. still working on tests, but work is taking up my time right now.


17% overclock on cpu-nb - 13% reduction in L3 latency and increased L3 read-write-copy. You should benchmark memory bandwidth and latency too


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> 17% overclock on cpu-nb - 13% reduction in L3 latency and increased L3 read-write-copy. You should benchmark memory bandwidth and latency too


those benchmarks are in the thread I mentioned near the bottom of the OP in the geekbench results links... I believe its at the very bottom of the geekbench results pages linked...

the link to the thread is in my signature but here is a link for posterity in case I change my signature later and someone else comes around looking:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> those benchmarks are in the thread I mentioned near the bottom of the OP in the geekbench results links... I believe its at the very bottom of the geekbench results pages linked...
> 
> the link to the thread is in my signature but here is a link for posterity in case I change my signature later and someone else comes around looking:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance


Very nice. Screenshots of your results:
Stock 2200 MHz CPU-NB, 2400 RAM, stock core freq


OCd 2600 MHz CPU-NB, 2400 RAM, stock core freq


We need L3 latency numbers. Aida/Sandra. Userbenchmark.com also has system latency ladder. I could test but I won't be home until friday night.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> Very nice. Screenshots of your results:
> Stock 2200 MHz CPU-NB, 2400 RAM, stock core freq
> 
> 
> OCd 2600 MHz CPU-NB, 2400 RAM, stock core freq
> 
> 
> We need L3 latency numbers. Aida/Sandra. Userbenchmark.com also has system latency ladder. I could test but I won't be home until friday night.


I don't know when I will be able to continue testing... it takes ,as you know, hours to test these things properly and I do use this pc for my home business as well... if you do get to testing it, please post the results and if it's ok with you I'll include it in my thread...


----------



## 1216

I will gladly run all sorts of tests. First L3 cache bandwidth and latency because my motherboard invalidates all other tests due to automatically setting most memory subtimings according to memory strap. "FSB" oc only due to no cpu-nb multiplier adjustment. Once I get an asus 6+2 board further testing will be done


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> I will gladly run all sorts of tests. First L3 cache bandwidth and latency because my motherboard invalidates all other tests due to automatically setting most memory subtimings according to memory strap. "FSB" oc only due to no cpu-nb multiplier adjustment. Once I get an asus 6+2 board further testing will be done


Goofing around with my ram settings a bit. Can make a big impact on some things, others not so much.


----------



## mus1mus

Orkin, @1216

Any of you have the hardware to run in the Asus ROG Comp?

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2

4790K orkin?


----------



## gapottberg

As i posted in the thread dedicated to the topic, i have never really done an in depth look at OCing my cpu/nb, but i will give it a go this weekend and post some results if i get it done.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Orkin, @1216
> 
> Any of you have the hardware to run in the Asus ROG Comp?
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2
> 
> 4790K orkin?


Msi MPower







.

The only one I could compete in would be cpu freq, but I'd have to go extreme cooling ( chv-z) Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah, need to do extreme cooling for CPU Clock. I might just do that.

Trouble is, my CHVFZ show signs of weakness.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, need to do extreme cooling for CPU Clock. I might just do that.
> 
> Trouble is, my CHVFZ show signs of weakness.


Sorry to hear that.

One of mine is like new the other has been around the block a few times. It's been running poorly lately so I've been going through the motions of tuning up the ancient OS install , ram freq/timings and may flash the bios if things don't improve like they should. What used to be 14 to 18 second boot times has slipped into the mid-20's for example.

I have my 9370 on it at the moment and it's quite average unless it's under the custom loop - might actually be a good LN2 cihp , hmmmm.

Best of luck to you should you have a go at it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah, need to do extreme cooling for CPU Clock. I might just do that.
> 
> Trouble is, my CHVFZ show signs of weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> One of mine is like new the other has been around the block a few times. It's been running poorly lately so I've been going through the motions of tuning up the ancient OS install , ram freq/timings and may flash the bios if things don't improve like they should. What used to be 14 to 18 second boot times has slipped into the mid-20's for example.
> 
> I have my 9370 on it at the moment and it's quite average unless it's under the custom loop - might actually be a good LN2 cihp , hmmmm.
> 
> Best of luck to you should you have a go at it.
Click to expand...

Thanks bud.

RAM being read as Single Channel no matter what config. But reads the total density.








The board has seen too much abuse maybe. Will try dice today.

BTW, PM incoming....


----------



## jaredismee

after seeing all these high memory overclocks on 9590/9370 i am getting one. will let you guys know how it compares to the 8350 i have when i get it.

edit: had intended to hold out for a ryzen upgrade eventually, but this will hold me over for now. the 8350 at 4.9, 2080 mhz ram, and a fury x is running games fine anyway so why not keep the rig for a while.

edit:

it is in the mail, should have it up and running this weekend.

i plan to sell the 8350, and should get as much if not more than I paid for this. ($100 including shipping, saw some for less but went with a reputable seller that stated it was tested and working)

am very excited to have a new cpu to play with








worst case scenario i end up with no real gains or losses.


----------



## diggiddi

I'm getting fed up with my 9590, for some reason it won't boot in the sabertooth but the 8350 works fine


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I'm getting fed up with my 9590, for some reason it won't boot in the sabertooth but the 8350 works fine


lower the llc setting for the 9xxx and bump the volts if necessary.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lower the llc setting for the 9xxx and bump the volts if necessary.


Cant even get into bios with it. It works on the CHVZ but the cooler (glacer) doesn't fit due to the larger VRM heatsink


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Cant even get into bios with it. It works on the CHVZ but the cooler (glacer) doesn't fit due to the larger VRM heatsink


I know you probably have, but have you updated the bios? good luck


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> lower the llc setting for the 9xxx and bump the volts if necessary.


If I set it with the 8350 will it boot up with those settings for the 9590?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I know you probably have, but have you updated the bios? good luck


Yeah on 2901


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> If I set it with the 8350 will it boot up with those settings for the 9590?
> Yeah on 2901


I'm also going to assume you tried pulling the cmos battery to clear out any settings.... just a thought


----------



## diggiddi

Yep pulled cmos, tried using memok to start, used single memory stick


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Yep pulled cmos, tried using memok to start, used single memory stick


I kinda figured you did... that should have booted then if the cpu is ok...strange that it's working in the other board.... I'm at a loss...


----------



## diggiddi

Me too, but Cssorkinman could be onto something wrt to the voltage
Now if I set it in bios for one cpu after swapping would it apply those values to the second cpu?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Me too, but Cssorkinman could be onto something wrt to the voltage
> Now if I set it in bios for one cpu after swapping would it apply those values to the second cpu?


usually no... that's why I asked about the battery... default is auto on the LLC and whatever stock volts the chip wants.... not sure why it isn't working... I'd try it at least... it's worth a go... when all the normal stuff fails try the crazy lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Me too, but Cssorkinman could be onto something wrt to the voltage
> Now if I set it in bios for one cpu after swapping would it apply those values to the second cpu?


9xxx's can push voltage above the allowed bios limit ( not all bios are the same in this regard) . While you have the 8xxx in set bios to ignore voltage before reinstalling the 9xxx and it shouldnt blackscreen if that is the actual cause. Lower llc settings can help as well. Good luck


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 9xxx's can push voltage above the allowed bios limit ( not all bios are the same in this regard) . While you have the 8xxx in set bios to ignore voltage before reinstalling the 9xxx and it shouldnt blackscreen if that is the actual cause. Lower llc settings can help as well. Good luck


Ignore voltage?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Can someone help me OC 8320 + 970 Gaming. Not sure what settings to change. I am testing 4.4GHz with 1.45625v right now. 1.44v did not work.


----------



## mus1mus

:O

That's a lot for the clock bud.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> :O
> 
> That's a lot for the clock bud.


Yeah not sure what the deal is. 4.2GHz did not work 1.36v.


----------



## SuperZan

Paging @cssorkinman, don't think anyone on these forums knows MSI's AMD boards as well as him.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I will just wait for him to see this. Also is there a way to have the CPU down-clock at idle? Which feature/option is responsible for this?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I will just wait for him to see this. Also is there a way to have the CPU down-clock at idle? Which feature/option is responsible for this?


Cnq, i have seen some boards want apm enabled
You also have to enable downclocking in windows power options min and max freq

Also to down clock the voltage you need to use offset
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 9xxx's can push voltage above the allowed bios limit ( not all bios are the same in this regard) . While you have the 8xxx in set bios to ignore voltage before reinstalling the 9xxx and it shouldnt blackscreen if that is the actual cause. Lower llc settings can help as well. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore voltage?
Click to expand...

Monitoring > vcore off or w.e.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Cnq, i have seen some boards want apm enabled
> You also have to enable downclocking in windows power options min and max freq
> 
> Also to down clock the voltage you need to use offset
> Monitoring > vcore off or w.e.


Well in MSI 970 MB all I did was add +0.09V. Windows is stock set yo High Performance but that still has the min max set to downclock.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Cnq, i have seen some boards want apm enabled
> You also have to enable downclocking in windows power options min and max freq
> 
> Also to down clock the voltage you need to use offset
> *Monitoring > vcore off or w.e*.


Huh ? you lost me there. I just tried lowering the llc, and still no luck, 8350 boots without a fuss








i7 here I come(sacrilege I know)


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah not sure what the deal is. 4.2GHz did not work 1.36v.


i think someone may have asked this already but when stress testing what is the min voltage it drops to?

edit: not familiar with that particular board or the 8320, but i know my gigabyte board has some pretty nasty v droop, even with LLC on.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> i think someone may have asked this already but when stress testing what is the min voltage it drops to?
> 
> edit: not familiar with that particular board or the 8320, but i know my gigabyte board has some pretty nasty v droop, even with LLC on.


They are constant. Only drops very little. 1.448v - 1.452v.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> They are constant. Only drops very little. 1.448v - 1.452v.


^that looks pretty solid.

did it end up being stable at the 1.456, is the memory overclocked, and is this all multiplier overclocking?

i am trying not to go over stuff that has been touched, but you also disabled all the power saving/unneeded features of the board?


----------



## Mega Man

You need to go into bios, to monitoring, and shut off vcore monitoring


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You need to go into bios, to monitoring, and shut off vcore monitoring


OK Thanks


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Can someone help me OC 8320 + 970 Gaming. Not sure what settings to change. I am testing 4.4GHz with 1.45625v right now. 1.44v did not work.


You'll have to get some direct airflow over the vrm's ( i had a 120 directly over mine while abusing it.) and disable cpu smart protection to go faster with that chip in my opinion.

If you want to have an over clock as well as use power saving features the best method is to leave them enabled in bios and use control center to set up your overclock in windows. If you do this and allow your machine to sleep when not in use you won't have to re-enter the values at subsequent re boots. Hit the power button and it's instantly ready to go. This is how it worked with the GD -80 




prime 95 is a particularly troublesome workload for my 970, topping out at 4700 mhz with a pretty good chip, but I think it was something to do with the memory that was unstable - never really tracked it down.

Ran it for a month or so at 4.9ghz for things like BF1 etc without any problems , but i had it paired with the best cooling/chip/and power I have. Had it for about 9 months now, most of the time its been at 4.7 but recently I backed it down to stock and am using it as a HTPC now that I have an 1800X


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nanotm

ok so I decided to play with my rig today after having it run fine for years I went into the bios and set everything to factory default settings, went through the various screens disabling all the power saving stuff then jumped ono the ai tweaker page, pushed it into docp mode and selected the 1866 ram profile then set the cpu multi to 23 and set the cpu voltage at 1.308 and offset to 1.4 and dram voltage to 1.5

saved and exited and then went back into bios as soon as it booted to see if it stuck, the multipler was still at 23 and the ram was still set to the 1866 profile (actually running at 1872) so I exited the bios and booted, then ran aida 64 stress test for 30 minutes and it seemed ot keep the cpu down around 45 degrees (although not sure I trust that measurement) and showed zero errors or thermal throttle on the stress test.

is there anything important I missed in doing this ?

(sabretooth 990fx r2.0 mobo with 4x4gb corsair 1866 ram and fx-8350 cpu powered by corsair hx1050 psu with sapphire nitro+ rx480 8gb oc gfx card)

all i'm trying to do is get a few games running smoother at high settings cos atm it feels like i'm slightly squiffy when I dash my character around and things keep sort of shimmering from side to side (this might be because my new wheelchair doesn't fit into the same space the old one did and I haven't changed the angle of the monitor yet but that's because stupid Samsung doesn't have vesa mounts and I don't have a bracket for it ....)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You'll have to get some direct airflow over the vrm's ( i had a 120 directly over mine while abusing it.) and disable cpu smart protection to go faster with that chip in my opinion.
> 
> If you want to have an over clock as well as use power saving features the best method is to leave them enabled in bios and use control center to set up your overclock in windows. If you do this and allow your machine to sleep when not in use you won't have to re-enter the values at subsequent re boots. Hit the power button and it's instantly ready to go. This is how it worked with the GD -80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prime 95 is a particularly troublesome workload for my 970, topping out at 4700 mhz with a pretty good chip, but I think it was something to do with the memory that was unstable - never really tracked it down.
> 
> Ran it for a month or so at 4.9ghz for things like BF1 etc without any problems , but i had it paired with the best cooling/chip/and power I have. Had it for about 9 months now, most of the time its been at 4.7 but recently I backed it down to stock and am using it as a HTPC now that I have an 1800X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why cant I monitor Core temp with my 8320?


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> ok so I decided to play with my rig today after having it run fine for years I went into the bios and set everything to factory default settings, went through the various screens disabling all the power saving stuff then jumped ono the ai tweaker page, pushed it into docp mode and selected the 1866 ram profile then set the cpu multi to 23 and set the cpu voltage at 1.308 and offset to 1.4 and dram voltage to 1.5
> 
> saved and exited and then went back into bios as soon as it booted to see if it stuck, the multipler was still at 23 and the ram was still set to the 1866 profile (actually running at 1872) so I exited the bios and booted, then ran aida 64 stress test for 30 minutes and it seemed ot keep the cpu down around 45 degrees (although not sure I trust that measurement) and showed zero errors or thermal throttle on the stress test.
> 
> is there anything important I missed in doing this ?
> 
> (sabretooth 990fx r2.0 mobo with 4x4gb corsair 1866 ram and fx-8350 cpu powered by corsair hx1050 psu with sapphire nitro+ rx480 8gb oc gfx card)
> 
> all i'm trying to do is get a few games running smoother at high settings cos atm it feels like i'm slightly squiffy when I dash my character around and things keep sort of shimmering from side to side (this might be because my new wheelchair doesn't fit into the same space the old one did and I haven't changed the angle of the monitor yet but that's because stupid Samsung doesn't have vesa mounts and I don't have a bracket for it ....)


There some other things you can look at. Here is a pic from my 5 ghz setup that show LLC and such. These are do no harm settings that should work fine for you. 

You can set your ram voltage to 1.6v for better stability without hurting it.

The Sabertooth wants to set the CPU/NB and HT Link frequencies to the same value. The HT Link works best at higher frequencies like 2600 or more so try to keep it at least that high.


----------



## jaredismee

got my 9590, have it tuned in at the same exact settings i had the 8350 on but much lower voltage and temps.

getting it fine tuned to work with higher settings is proving to be tricky, but at the least i have dropped 10C+ under load with all other settings the same. (still haven't even dropped the voltage as far as i can even)

will post final results when i get them, guaranteed to be good, even if only temp/voltage improved.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

My 8320 does 4.6GHz @ 1.465v so far. Not sure how much 212+ can handle as I have no idea what CPU temps are. Was testing it in BF1 against 3770K and still gets demolished. Its like 80% slower.


----------



## miklkit

What does HWINFO64 show? It is the most reliable monitoring software for FX.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What does HWINFO64 show? It is the most reliable monitoring software for FX.


69C but its a MB CPU sensor. CPU itself says 44C.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 69C but its a MB CPU sensor. CPU itself says 44C.


So you can read your temps after all.

I would trust the CPU sensor more than the motherboard sensor.


----------



## tashcz

Did we distinguish the max temp for Visheras after all? Seen a bunch of posts saying "60C is not the limit".


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Did we distinguish the max temp for Visheras after all? Seen a bunch of posts saying "60C is not the limit".


Yes, 72 c was the max temp on my vishera. You check this with amd over drive.


----------



## tashcz

Thanks for clarifying. I've seen a lot of posts lately stating "it's not 2010 anymore, ofcourse 70C is not the limit, go as high as you can, as long as your stable".

My problem isn't keeping the CPU/Socket cool, I get the cores at about 50C IBT on the Aura, but this thing requires massive component cooling... My guess is Aura is good for 4.6-4.7. Above that, fans everywhere. And high RPM's.

Time is comming to replace the dinosaur ...


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. I've seen a lot of posts lately stating "it's not 2010 anymore, ofcourse 70C is not the limit, go as high as you can, as long as your stable".
> 
> My problem isn't keeping the CPU/Socket cool, I get the cores at about 50C IBT on the Aura, but this thing requires massive component cooling... My guess is Aura is good for 4.6-4.7. Above that, fans everywhere. And high RPM's.
> 
> Time is comming to replace the dinosaur ...


I can't find it at the moment, but I had an email from a tech at amd that said the silicon used was ok for daily use up to 84C but beyond that could shorten the life of the cpu with nearly immediate failure occurring in the area of 100 C depending on the individual chips quality... this can be verified on many vishera laptops that routinely let the cpu get up into the 80's before the fan kicked into high gear...my old laptop would let it reach 84 regularly even under light loads.... that being said, stability is more the issue than "will it die", my chip will run super at 5.2ghz until the temp goes over 57C... but it will run at 5.1ghz just fine and never even hit 57C except for the random spikes... Personally I prefer to never see 50C hit even under the most horrific loads... but would it kill it to hit 70?... no would 80 kill it... didn't kill my laptop, but it was running at only 2.3ghz.... temp is more a stability limiting factor than a cpu killer unless you start going in the extreme range of 84+... is this absolute..no... there are other factors out there.. like the quality of the particular chip in question, age of the chip, how abused it is, how much voltage is being used, how much current... heat can combine with voltage and current to kill a chip quicker... that's why I prefer cold chips : ) There is a reason why we say "If you can cool it you can clock it" in this club.


----------



## tashcz

I'm also a freak for those low 50s at max load. If it's pass 50, it's no good. Add GPU heat to the case and you get over that easily. Not to mention the need to ramp up the fans. Much easier to control 50s than 70s, the whole upper part of the board heats up.

But lately I've been thinking if I should try and push for max possible stable, it's 2017, I've got 2 completely working Vishera systems, maybe I could sacrifice one and see what happens on long term. Just till I see whether to go coffee lake way or ryzen/+.


----------



## nanotm

hmm i'm reticent myself to push the 8350 chip, sure its several years old and there's decent replacements available but the cost is rather prohibitive to swap to a new platform especially given the price of ddr4 ram at the moment, also i'm hoping that ryzen gets a refresh In the first half of 2018 that doesn't come with the same a few months down the line "oops we have problem with the cores not working properly" I know my current pc works well enough (sure its not fantastic and wasn't really much better than the phenom2 x6 it replaced) but it does pretty much everything I need it to do right now without me needing to spend money on it....

of course theres normally a few problems with new architecture releases in the first generation that get ironed out over successive iterations and that kinda why I didn't push to grab a ryzen system and opted for a better aio and a new case earlier this year (intel systems haven't been within my budget for more than a decade) and even NVidia cards have been on the top consistently I prefer to save the money and go with amd cards (because I wont notice any difference between 150 and 100 fps playing games online with my 75hz monitor)

of course if money was no object I would likely get a new pc every time a refresh happens but of course money matters and I don't need to have the top of the line greatest thing possible .......indeed the last time I had such freedom was the first pc I built and that was a 486 co processor build back before the Pentium was released....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> hmm i'm reticent myself to push the 8350 chip, sure its several years old and there's decent replacements available but the cost is rather prohibitive to swap to a new platform especially given the price of ddr4 ram at the moment, also i'm hoping that ryzen gets a refresh In the first half of 2018 that doesn't come with the same a few months down the line "oops we have problem with the cores not working properly" I know my current pc works well enough (sure its not fantastic and wasn't really much better than the phenom2 x6 it replaced) but it does pretty much everything I need it to do right now without me needing to spend money on it....
> 
> of course theres normally a few problems with new architecture releases in the first generation that get ironed out over successive iterations and that kinda why I didn't push to grab a ryzen system and opted for a better aio and a new case earlier this year (intel systems haven't been within my budget for more than a decade) and even NVidia cards have been on the top consistently I prefer to save the money and go with amd cards (because I wont notice any difference between 150 and 100 fps playing games online with my 75hz monitor)
> 
> of course if money was no object I would likely get a new pc every time a refresh happens but of course money matters and I don't need to have the top of the line greatest thing possible .......indeed the last time I had such freedom was the first pc I built and that was a 486 co processor build back before the Pentium was released....


That is why you get the best you can at the time of purchase. Looking back in 2012 when 8350 came out you could have spend a bit more and gotten a i7 and would not even have to think about upgrading to Ryzen for gaming.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So you can read your temps after all.
> 
> I would trust the CPU sensor more than the motherboard sensor.


Reading Sensor is one thing. Knowing which is correct is another thing.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That is why you get the best you can at the time of purchase. Looking back in 2012 when 8350 came out you could have spend a bit more and gotten a i7 and would not even have to think about upgrading to Ryzen for gaming.


the best I could for 1/3rd of the price of the intel cpu ..... that's the biggest problem with intel stuff its way over priced

to make things easier to understand I'm a disabled vet with a family to support living off a disability pension, I used to make in 3 months more than I get now in a year and getting another job isn't that easy when your body's fubar'd your stuck in a wheel chair and pain messes up your ability to sleep most days ... and yes I tried to get another job but nobody hires cripples when there's hundreds of able bodies people looking for the same job....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> the best I could for 1/3rd of the price of the intel cpu ..... that's the biggest problem with intel stuff its way over priced


You have to know how to buy CPUs. I got my 3770K off people from Intel Retail program for 270 CAD. 8350 was selling for almost the same price and now looking back I would have to spend more money in cooling 8350 + much better MB. You could have gotten 3770 non K and $50 non OC MB and still crush any FX CPU. AMD trys to use Overclocking as a selling point but you cant consider overclocking just to keep up. For example right now you need to OC 1600 to keep up and lose most of the time to i5 8400.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Reading Sensor is one thing. Knowing which is correct is another thing.


Yes indeed.

Overdrive tells you the thermal margin you have left, you can calculate the max save temp that way.

hardwareinfo64 CPU (tctl) gives you the most accurate temp imo because i too have problems with Aida64 temp readings and other things. hardwareinfo64 reads directly from the sensor and Aida64 reads from registers which can cause problems and false reading. I have EC sensor corruption when using Aida64 but hardwareinfo64 i don't.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes indeed.
> 
> Overdrive tells you the thermal margin you have left, you can calculate the max save temp that way.
> 
> hardwareinfo64 CPU (tctl) gives you the most accurate temp imo because i too have problems with Aida64 temp readings and other things. hardwareinfo64 reads directly from the sensor and Aida64 reads from registers which can cause problems and false reading. I have EC sensor corruption when using Aida64 but hardwareinfo64 i don't.


So I am still good to go a bit more?


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You have to know how to buy CPUs. I got my 3770K off people from Intel Retail program for 270 CAD. 8350 was selling for almost the same price and now looking back I would have to spend more money in cooling 8350 + much better MB. You could have gotten 3770 non K and $50 non OC MB and still crush any FX CPU. AMD trys to use Overclocking as a selling point but you cant consider overclocking just to keep up. For example right now you need to OC 1600 to keep up and lose most of the time to i5 8400.


when i bought the 8350 to sit in the mobo i already had it cost me about £20 as part of getting my old thuban rma'd by comparrison an intel cpu was over £300 and needed a new mobo on top of that..... it doesnt matter if you kow where to by the parts from if the price difference is that much...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So I am still good to go a bit more?


Temps scale directly with ambient so take that in consideration. If you have constant ambient temp the year around, i could say you have some left.

I personally wouldn't go higher than 1.55 Vcore for 24/7 use but others say: "as long as you can cool it, clock it" so its up to you man.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Temps scale directly with ambient so take that in consideration. If you have constant ambient temp the year around, i could say you have some left.
> 
> I personally wouldn't go higher than 1.55 Vcore for 24/7 use but others say: "as long as you can cool it, clock it" so its up to you man.


This is not really a 24/7 rig. If I kill the MB I have another one. Going to try to go for the magical 5.0 GHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This is not really a 24/7 rig. If I kill the MB I have another one. Going to try to go for the magical 5.0 GHz.


Alright, good luck


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> the best I could for 1/3rd of the price of the intel cpu ..... that's the biggest problem with intel stuff its way over priced
> 
> 
> 
> You have to know how to buy CPUs. I got my 3770K off people from Intel Retail program for 270 CAD. 8350 was selling for almost the same price and now looking back I would have to spend more money in cooling 8350 + much better MB. You could have gotten 3770 non K and $50 non OC MB and still crush any FX CPU. AMD trys to use Overclocking as a selling point but you cant consider overclocking just to keep up. For example right now you need to OC 1600 to keep up and lose most of the time to i5 8400.
Click to expand...

It's at least as valid a selling point as quoting used prices to compare against new









You are about at the limit of what you can safely do on your board/cpu for any length of time btw.

EDIT: If you don't think that overclocking should be a consideration - Stock for stock, there are FX's that will hand the 3770K it's butt in cinebench R15 multi-core , just as an example.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's at least as valid a selling point as quoting used prices to compare against new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are about at the limit of what you can safely do on your board/cpu for any length of time btw.
> 
> EDIT: If you don't think that overclocking should be a consideration - Stock for stock, there are FX's that will hand the 3770K it's butt in cinebench R15 multi-core , just as an example.


It was not used. It was new. It was not just 1 person selling. Cinebench is one thing. Gaming is another. FX has potential but even 5 years since it launch games still do not use more than 6 threads. Its the same thing as buying 1700 vs 8700K right now for gaming hopping one day games will use the 8 Core but at same time the 8700K keeps up in cinebench with 2 less cores. I am going to test my 8320 @ 4.8GHz vs my i5 3450 @ 3.7GHz and see which was the CPU that did win in the end. You have to also keep in mind that FX might not have been a bad purchase at launch but if you keep a CPU for 5+ years its really worth it to spend the extra $100.


----------



## jaredismee

have been failing to tune the chip to higher stable settings yet, but running the same settings with much lower voltage it is stable.

i also can post with some stability running 2300mhz ram, 2700 NB, 3000 HT, but not able to achieve stability yet.

have easily got into windows for testing at cpu frequencies up to about 5.2ghz

my goal is 5ghz with 2600NB and 2300mhz ram, but i need to play with it a bit more before i get it as sable as i would like. even at this lower voltage i think i am hitting some sort of power draw limit on the board when i start testing as the crashes seem different from what i am used to as i push the limits. i am not getting errors in memtest or prime, just hard crashes.

all in all i am running -10C compared to the 8350 at the same settings and have passed same stability tests.

9590 seems worth, and plan to post the 8350 for sale soon.









though... i wish i felt like i was pushing this chip as close to the limits as i was with the 8350, but i can tell there is so much headroom i am not going to be able to use due to my mobo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am testing 4.8GHz with my 8320.

So far :

4.6GHz +100 mV - Stable 1.465v
4.7GHz +120 mV - Stable 1.4875v
4.8GHz +160 mV - Testing , Failed after 30 mins + 150 mV


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I've found the fx to be a bit of a puzzle... if you tune it, not just overclocking the cores, but pretty much every aspect of it.... then it's been very worth it to have bought it instead of the intel chips at the time... especially for the price... many games are using 8 threads now... I have quite a few here that do, but the most popular is the crew... it's also the one that give my fx the hardest time lol.. pushing it close to 80% utilization in miami with crowded player sessions... 8 threads are more common than you think...even in dirt 3 there was a special workload distribution for 8 threads... I remember it because I was testing with setting it to 6 manually by editing the configuration files when I wanted to do some live streaming.... but for those who want a plug and play experience FX was a huge disappointment compared to intel...

that being said one could always have overclocked the intel chips too







but I have always looked at tuning/clocking as a way to get a cheaper chip to perform the same as a more expensive chip...

I don't mind losing to intel so long as I can maintain 60 fps... especially since my chip is so old...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's at least as valid a selling point as quoting used prices to compare against new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are about at the limit of what you can safely do on your board/cpu for any length of time btw.
> 
> EDIT: If you don't think that overclocking should be a consideration - Stock for stock, there are FX's that will hand the 3770K it's butt in cinebench R15 multi-core , just as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> It was not used. It was new. It was not just 1 person selling. Cinebench is one thing. Gaming is another. FX has potential but even 5 years since it launch games still do not use more than 6 threads. Its the same thing as buying 1700 vs 8700K right now for gaming hopping one day games will use the 8 Core but at same time the 8700K keeps up in cinebench with 2 less cores. I am going to test my 8320 @ 4.8GHz vs my i5 3450 @ 3.7GHz and see which was the CPU that did win in the end. You have to also keep in mind that FX might not have been a bad purchase at launch but if you keep a CPU for 5+ years its really worth it to spend the extra $100.
Click to expand...

Ok then, Second hand pricing on a cpu originally purchased by someone for less than 50% of retail because they are part of the <1% of people who qualify for the retail edge program. I paid $ 15 more for FX 8350/MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 and ram than I did for my 3770K alone - all new prices at the same retailer.

FX can be tuned to keep the minimum fps above the refresh rate of the vast majority of monitors being used for gaming, of the titles/situations it can't , neither can the vast majority of other cpus .

On the FX platform , there are more games that benefit from having 8 cores than don't .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1591786/just-in-case-you-thought-more-than-4-cores-wasnt-helpful-for-gaming/40


Hyperthreading on quads historically hasn't been nearly as useful. BF1 multiplayer is one of the exceptions though , even quads as new as the 6600k can struggle with 100% cpu usage on 64 player maps whereas sandy quad cores with H/T do quite well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've found the fx to be a bit of a puzzle... if you tune it, not just overclocking the cores, but pretty much every aspect of it.... then it's been very worth it to have bought it instead of the intel chips at the time... especially for the price... many games are using 8 threads now... I have quite a few here that do, but the most popular is the crew... it's also the one that give my fx the hardest time lol.. pushing it close to 80% utilization in miami with crowded player sessions... 8 threads are more common than you think...even in dirt 3 there was a special workload distribution for 8 threads... I remember it because I was testing with setting it to 6 manually by editing the configuration files when I wanted to do some live streaming.... but for those who want a plug and play experience FX was a huge disappointment compared to intel...
> 
> that being said one could always have overclocked the intel chips too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have always looked at tuning/clocking as a way to get a cheaper chip to perform the same as a more expensive chip...
> 
> I don't mind losing to intel so long as I can maintain 60 fps... especially since my chip is so old...


Yes but compared to i7 3770K its losing hard. 50%+. This is in BF1 where game use 70%+. FX need 90% utilization to beat i5s of the time in modern games. It is happening but much much latter. 2500K for example was older and not really more expensive. There is a lot of tuning with Intel CPU. Memory makes more of a difference there.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ok then, Second hand pricing on a cpu originally purchased by someone for less than 50% of retail because they are part of the <1% of people who qualify for the retail edge program. I paid $ 15 more for FX 8350/MSI 990FXA GD-80V2 and ram than I did for my 3770K alone - all new prices at the same retailer.
> 
> FX can be tuned to keep the minimum fps above the refresh rate of the vast majority of monitors being used for gaming, of the titles/situations it can't , neither can the vast majority of other cpus .
> 
> On the FX platform , there are more games that benefit from having 8 cores than don't .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591786/just-in-case-you-thought-more-than-4-cores-wasnt-helpful-for-gaming/40
> 
> 
> Hyperthreading on quads historically hasn't been nearly as useful. BF1 multiplayer is one of the exceptions though , even quads as new as the 6600k can struggle with 100% cpu usage on 64 player maps whereas sandy quad cores with H/T do quite well.


100% CPU usage does not really mean a thing. If fps is higher its faster.
Also Z77 MB cost $120 can MAX OC a 3770K. Like I said ~ $100 more for 5 years while being faster.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've found the fx to be a bit of a puzzle... if you tune it, not just overclocking the cores, but pretty much every aspect of it.... then it's been very worth it to have bought it instead of the intel chips at the time... especially for the price... many games are using 8 threads now... I have quite a few here that do, but the most popular is the crew... it's also the one that give my fx the hardest time lol.. pushing it close to 80% utilization in miami with crowded player sessions... 8 threads are more common than you think...even in dirt 3 there was a special workload distribution for 8 threads... I remember it because I was testing with setting it to 6 manually by editing the configuration files when I wanted to do some live streaming.... but for those who want a plug and play experience FX was a huge disappointment compared to intel...
> 
> that being said one could always have overclocked the intel chips too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have always looked at tuning/clocking as a way to get a cheaper chip to perform the same as a more expensive chip...
> 
> I don't mind losing to intel so long as I can maintain 60 fps... especially since my chip is so old...
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes but compared to i7 3770K its losing hard. 50%+.* This is in BF1 where game use 70%+. FX need 90% utilization to beat i5s of the time in modern games. It is happening but much much latter. 2500K for example was older and not really more expensive. There is a lot of tuning with Intel CPU. Memory makes more of a difference there.
Click to expand...

What res/graphics settings and game situation are you seeing that at and what are the numbers you are comparing min, ave max? My 4790K at 5 ghz won't out perform my FX by that much in BF1 in 64 player maps


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What res/graphics settings and game situation are you seeing that at and what are the numbers you are comparing min, ave max? My 4790K at 5 ghz won't out perform my FX by that much in BF1 in 64 player maps


I am doing 1080p Low with Mesh at Ultra. I am trying to push the CPU to the limit so see how the CPU scales.Both 3770K and 8320 hit 75-80% usage which indicates ~ 6 Core utilization. 3770K gets 130-160 fps while FX CPU gets 75-100 fps. Both more than playable. I do game with 3770K @ 4K Low and Mesh at Ultra with 080 Ti and still get 120 fps +.

Edit: 64-Player Conquest.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1.5275v for 4.8GHz. I am going to stop here. CPU is pulling 300W from the wall.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What res/graphics settings and game situation are you seeing that at and what are the numbers you are comparing min, ave max? My 4790K at 5 ghz won't out perform my FX by that much in BF1 in 64 player maps
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing 1080p Low with Mesh at Ultra. I am trying to push the CPU to the limit so see how the CPU scales.Both 3770K and 8320 hit 75-80% usage which indicates ~ 6 Core utilization. 3770K gets 130-160 fps while FX CPU gets 75-100 fps. Both more than playable. I do game with 3770K @ 4K Low and Mesh at Ultra with 080 Ti and still get 120 fps +.
> 
> Edit: 64-Player Conquest.
Click to expand...

Not many out there running hardware ( less than 1% running 4k according to steam survey ) or settings such as those I'm guessing.

Generally in my experience as it pertains to BF1 multiplayer the FX needs about 400 mhz clockspeed advantage to keep pace with Ivy i7 quads with ht enabled , but will maintain better minimum fps even with giving close up to a ghz of clockspeed vs Ivy quad without H/T on 64 player maps at 1080p.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not many out there running hardware ( less than 1% running 4k according to steam survey ) or settings such as those I'm guessing.
> 
> Generally in my experience as it pertains to BF1 multiplayer the FX needs about 400 mhz clockspeed advantage to keep pace with Ivy i7 quads with ht enabled , but will maintain better minimum fps even with giving close up to a ghz of clockspeed vs Ivy quad without H/T on 64 player maps at 1080p.


Yeah. I can see i5 falling short in BF1 especially min fps.

https://valid.x86.fr/qkugx0


----------



## jaredismee

well i failed to gain any cpu clock speed on my new 24/7 overclock by upgrading cpus, but i was able to increase the memory, NB, and HT.
i will try again another day, i am very close to stable at 4.95 and not too far off at 5 but they always seem to fail eventually, but even so i am pretty happy with this on top of the new temps/volts.

(used to be ram 2080mhz, nb 2457mhz, ht 2680mhz, and now is 2240, 2520, 2800)

for now i am done plying with the overclock though, spent enough time in the last 24hrs restarting it.

and in conclusion, upgrade from 8350 to 9590... not really worth it, but i knew that going in. however if anyone was building a fx rig this late in the game i would 100% recommend getting a used 9590 over a new/used 8350. the reduction in temps makes me think others might get higher clocks out of this than an 8350 if they are limited by the cpu temps. it runs a lot cooler, and is not too hard to OC.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> What res/graphics settings and game situation are you seeing that at and what are the numbers you are comparing min, ave max? My 4790K at 5 ghz won't out perform my FX by that much in BF1 in 64 player maps
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing *1080p Low with Mesh at Ultra.* I am trying to push the CPU to the limit so see how the CPU scales.Both 3770K and 8320 hit 75-80% usage which indicates ~ 6 Core utilization. 3770K gets 130-160 fps while FX CPU gets 75-100 fps. Both more than playable. *I do game with 3770K @ 4K Low and Mesh at Ultra with 080 Ti* and still get 120 fps +.
> 
> Edit: 64-Player Conquest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Caradine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


what's the problem, two separate scenarios


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> the best I could for 1/3rd of the price of the intel cpu ..... that's the biggest problem with intel stuff its way over priced
> 
> 
> 
> You have to know how to buy CPUs. I got my 3770K off people from Intel Retail program for 270 CAD. 8350 was selling for almost the same price and now looking back I would have to spend more money in cooling 8350 + much better MB. You could have gotten 3770 non K and $50 non OC MB and still crush any FX CPU. AMD trys to use Overclocking as a selling point but you cant consider overclocking just to keep up. For example right now you need to OC 1600 to keep up and lose most of the time to i5 8400.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's at least as valid a selling point as quoting used prices to compare against new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are about at the limit of what you can safely do on your board/cpu for any length of time btw.
> 
> EDIT: If you don't think that overclocking should be a consideration - Stock for stock, there are FX's that will hand the 3770K it's butt in cinebench R15 multi-core , just as an example.
Click to expand...

Yea, also being great is doing something you know is illegal, but it's ok, because he got a great deal.

For those that don't know it is against the law to sell a chip acquired by the retail edge program
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caradine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the problem, two separate scenarios
Click to expand...

why would you by a 1080ti to game at low res



And before you tell me that you test the cpu like that, ill remind you someone went back to retest them finally and found it does not show an accurate test of how the cpu ages.

But beyond that why does anyone game with a $700 gpu at low res, it is their rig, they can do what they want, but so can i, and i facepalm


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, also being great is doing something you know is illegal, but it's ok, because he got a great deal.
> 
> For those that don't know it is against the law to sell a chip acquired by the retail edge program
> why would you by a 1080ti to game at low res
> 
> 
> 
> And before you tell me that you test the cpu like that, ill remind you someone went back to retest them finally and found it does not show an accurate test of how the cpu ages.
> 
> But beyond that why does anyone game with a $700 gpu at low res, it is their rig, they can do what they want, but so can i, and i facepalm


I game at 4K Low with Mesh at Ultra. CPU is still the bottleneck with 1080 Ti even at 4K. If I play at Ultra I only get 60-80 fps which is not ideal for fps game. I get that people like to cover the weak CPU performance buy hammering the GPU with max settings. I like 100 fps + and there you need a fast CPU.


----------



## Mega Man

What 4k panel do you have that is capable of more then 60fps ?

If you have to use low, why buy a 4k why not 1440 with high?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, also being great is doing something you know is illegal, but it's ok, because he got a great deal.
> 
> For those that don't know it is against the law to sell a chip acquired by the retail edge program
> why would you by a 1080ti to game at low res
> 
> 
> 
> And before you tell me that you test the cpu like that, ill remind you someone went back to retest them finally and found it does not show an accurate test of how the cpu ages.
> 
> But beyond that why does anyone game with a $700 gpu at low res, it is their rig, they can do what they want, but so can i, and i facepalm
> 
> 
> 
> I game at 4K Low with Mesh at Ultra. CPU is still the bottleneck with 1080 Ti even at 4K. If I play at Ultra I only get 60-80 fps which is not ideal for fps game. I get that people like to cover the weak CPU performance buy hammering the GPU with max settings. I like 100 fps + and there you need a fast CPU.
Click to expand...

With the 9590 running 5 ghz pushing a stock fury my fps minimums are right at 100 fps during gameplay on 64 player servers. During player deaths/load screens it will drop to 80 .

Couple things to consider.

If you aren't gpu bottlenecked at settings you are running and you are going out of your way to push the cpu, your cpu usage should be over 90% - mine will be when pushing a lesser card even at higher clockspeeds on 64 player servers.

If aren't gpu bottlenecking to a certain degree, your minimums should be the same as what I get with my Fury regardless of res/settings .


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What 4k panel do you have that is capable of more then 60fps ?
> 
> If you have to use low, why buy a 4k why not 1440 with high?


I use Low because it is advantages.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What 4k panel do you have that is capable of more then 60fps ?
> 
> If you have to use low, why buy a 4k why not 1440 with high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Low because it is advantages.
Click to expand...

Setting up my 3770K to do some comparisons - What are you getting in CB R15 and AIDA 64 memory and cache benchmarks with your 3770K?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Setting up my 3770K to do some comparisons - What are you getting in CB R15 and AIDA 64 memory and cache benchmarks with your 3770K?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I've found the fx to be a bit of a puzzle... if you tune it, not just overclocking the cores, but pretty much every aspect of it.... then it's been very worth it to have bought it instead of the intel chips at the time... especially for the price... many games are using 8 threads now... I have quite a few here that do, but the most popular is the crew... it's also the one that give my fx the hardest time lol.. pushing it close to 80% utilization in miami with crowded player sessions... 8 threads are more common than you think...even in dirt 3 there was a special workload distribution for 8 threads... I remember it because I was testing with setting it to 6 manually by editing the configuration files when I wanted to do some live streaming.... but for those who want a plug and play experience FX was a huge disappointment compared to intel...
> 
> that being said one could always have overclocked the intel chips too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have always looked at tuning/clocking as a way to get a cheaper chip to perform the same as a more expensive chip...
> 
> I don't mind losing to intel so long as I can maintain 60 fps... especially since my chip is so old...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but compared to i7 3770K its losing hard. 50%+. This is in BF1 where game use 70%+. FX need 90% utilization to beat i5s of the time in modern games. It is happening but much much latter. 2500K for example was older and not really more expensive. There is a lot of tuning with Intel CPU. Memory makes more of a difference there.
Click to expand...

Ultra mesh vs low BF1 FX/780TI Mud and blood milk run 1080p fullscreen low graphics settings not much difference in hardware usage figures at either setting.
Blue is low mesh setting in graphs shown . red= ultra mesh.





EDIT: Same data from a fully populated 64 player BF1 online game. Approximately 5 minutes each running the same route with some differences in interaction with other players but generally the same experience. Crosshair on horizon as much as possible.


----------



## cssorkinman

Just played an entire 64 player map of Siani as a scout with the FX 9370 at 4.8 ghz 2400mhz ram 2600 mhz NB stock 780TI 1080 resolution , low graphics preset.







The gap in the line graph is where I had to tab out of the game for a few moments.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just played an entire 64 player map of Siani as a scout with the FX 9370 at 4.8 ghz 2400mhz ram 2600 mhz NB stock 780TI 1080 resolution , low graphics preset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap in the line graph is where I had to tab out of the game for a few moments.


What is CPU usage like. Cant seem to get over 75% with my 8320 while 3770K does go over 80%.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just played an entire 64 player map of Siani as a scout with the FX 9370 at 4.8 ghz 2400mhz ram 2600 mhz NB stock 780TI 1080 resolution , low graphics preset.
> 
> The gap in the line graph is where I had to tab out of the game for a few moments.
> 
> 
> 
> What is CPU usage like. Cant seem to get over 75% with my 8320 while 3770K does go over 80%.
Click to expand...

Generally 85 to 94 % during gameplay , 100% while loading the game. Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Generally 85 to 94 % during gameplay , 100% while loading the game. Windows 7 64 bit.


Maybe its a Fury X/ AMD thing. My fps site about 15-20% less than you.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Generally 85 to 94 % during gameplay , 100% while loading the game. Windows 7 64 bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its a Fury X/ AMD thing. My fps site about 15-20% less than you.
Click to expand...

I think your memory setup is probably holding you back, my fury does a little better at low presets than my 780 ti. Higher settings it does even better.

The 970 is a little stubborn about taking NB multiplier overclocks in the bios. However it can actually run with my chvz's for FSB and NB clocks

.

Notice the nearly 2700 mhz NB and 3200 HT speeds.

Oh and that memory clock aint bad for an el cheapo set - CL 8 at almost 2000mhz.

I'd try fsb clocking in bios, that will pump up your nb speed as well as HT ( hyper transport not hyperthreading) Which could be limiting on the 970 chipset under some circumstances.


----------



## gapottberg

Hmmm...wasnt there consensus that having a HT speed faster than your NB speed was a bad idea. Ive been reading a lot of stuff on NB/HT/Ram overclocking lately and thought that was the case.

Clearly you can do it but from most accounts there is a logistical reason it can cause instability and problems.

Despite that some people have gotten it stable with certian set ups, but the gains are generally negligable or non existant to more standard set ups where the NB = or > HT clock.

Just curious what your take is cssorkinman.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Hmmm...wasnt there consensus that having a HT speed faster than your NB speed was a bad idea. Ive been reading a lot of stuff on NB/HT/Ram overclocking lately and thought that was the case.
> 
> Clearly you can do it but from most accounts there is a logistical reason it can cause instability and problems.
> 
> Despite that some people have gotten it stable with certian set ups, but the gains are generally negligable or non existant to more standard set ups where the NB = or > HT clock.
> 
> Just curious what your take is cssorkinman.


I guess I should have made it clearer that I was just demonstrating the 970's capabilities , not putting forth an example of how best to set up a rig. It tends to be a little more forgiving with some of it's settings and it can allow for NB clocks on FX that other boards have a hard time matching. Which method gives better performance depends on what you are doing.

On 990 boards I usually match HT and NB speeds based on some comparisons from years ago, honestly haven't tested much on the 970.

If I had any advice to give on FX/990 combo's no lower than 2200 , and shoot for 2600 h/t should be fine for most people.
The possible exception being anyone running dual high end gpu's etc.

As for NB , best possible speed but that can vary with chip/board/ram and any combo of the 3.

EDIT: If I had any advice for Zealotkiller it would be to set the memory divider up for 2133 , 225 FSB = 2400 mhz on the ram - 1.4 volts to cpu n/b if auto fails - 1.65 volts to the ram and he may need to loosen the timings to 12 14 14 38 1T to get them to cooperate at that speed. NB multi at 11 will give 2475 mhz nb at those values, should be the best setup as I see it. Will probably need to push some air over the NB heatsink if you run that much voltage though.


----------



## gapottberg

So there is on my board a difference between CPU/NB voltage and actual NB voltage. Increasing the NB voltage over the 1.2v stock turns it into a hot plate i can cook an egg on.

The CPU/NB to the best of my understanding is actually part of the CPU die and directly connects to L3 cache. It has its own voltage control independant if the CPU and the NB. Increasing the voltage or speed of the CPU/NB seems to only effect my cpu and socket temps and has minimal impact on my actual NB.

My current stable settings are HT @2400 with the stock 1.2v on the NB...and the cpu/nb @2600 with 1.4v to it.

I run my CPU at 1.4v with a 4.5ghz OC using multi only. This seems to give me the best reaults without frying my NB due to the small heatsink. I still keep a fan for direct airflow on all my heatsinks too, just in case. They work much better when air is constantly moving over them.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> So there is on my board a difference between CPU/NB voltage and actual NB voltage. Increasing the NB voltage over the 1.2v stock turns it into a hot plate i can cook an egg on.
> 
> The CPU/NB to the best of my understanding is actually part of the CPU die and directly connects to L3 cache. It has its own voltage control independant if the CPU and the NB. Increasing the voltage or speed of the CPU/NB seems to only effect my cpu and socket temps and has minimal impact on my actual NB.
> 
> My current stable settings are HT @2400 with the stock 1.2v on the NB...and the cpu/nb @2600 with 1.4v to it.
> 
> I run my CPU at 1.4v with a 4.5ghz OC using multi only. This seems to give me the best reaults without frying my NB due to the small heatsink. I still keep a fan for direct airflow on all my heatsinks too, just in case. They work much better when air is constantly moving over them.


Generally a bad idea to up NB voltage as opposed to CPU/NB. The exceptions being extreme overclocking or if your particular board is a bit droopy with it's v there. ( early bios MSI 990 gamings benefitted when pushing extreme loads at very high clocks for example)


----------



## gapottberg

I agree...but it is very easy for folks to confuse the two due to similar naming conventions. I really wish AMD had called CPU/NB something more like Cache Link (CL) or really just anything that wasnt already taken.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think your memory setup is probably holding you back, my fury does a little better at low presets than my 780 ti. Higher settings it does even better.
> 
> The 970 is a little stubborn about taking NB multiplier overclocks in the bios. However it can actually run with my chvz's for FSB and NB clocks
> 
> .
> 
> Notice the nearly 2700 mhz NB and 3200 HT speeds.
> 
> Oh and that memory clock aint bad for an el cheapo set - CL 8 at almost 2000mhz.
> 
> I'd try fsb clocking in bios, that will pump up your nb speed as well as HT ( hyper transport not hyperthreading) Which could be limiting on the 970 chipset under some circumstances.


Running HT 2600, CPU/NB 2400, DDR3-2133 CL10.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> I agree...but it is very easy for folks to confuse the two due to similar naming conventions. I really wish AMD had called CPU/NB something more like Cache Link (CL) or really just anything that wasnt already taken.


There is an AMD Fx performance tuning guide online, its a good read with all the lexicon explained,
Actually the Chipset is divided in 3 parts CPU, Cpu-NB and the memory that's the way you need to approach it


----------



## gapottberg

Thanks for the tip, I actually just finished reading it not long ago. Got the PDF on my phone now.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Hmmm...wasnt there consensus that having a HT speed faster than your NB speed was a bad idea. Ive been reading a lot of stuff on NB/HT/Ram overclocking lately and thought that was the case.
> 
> Clearly you can do it but from most accounts there is a logistical reason it can cause instability and problems.
> 
> Despite that some people have gotten it stable with certian set ups, but the gains are generally negligable or non existant to more standard set ups where the NB = or > HT clock.
> 
> Just curious what your take is cssorkinman.


No, ht is very beneficial with multiple gpus....

Otherwise it is near useless and a great way to get corruption.

Can it be higher then cpu/nb, yes, any ill effects, none i have seen, mine ran 3900, and i have done more with ht then anyone i know ( not trying to be big headed, but it is true )


----------



## mus1mus

Guys,
What C5FZ BIOS has the highest VCore?


----------



## Mega Man

Afaik any but i don't go up to 2v


----------



## mus1mus

Yeah. Need to do Max Frequency. I just hope the board is still up to it.









How's it doing everyone?


----------



## Mega Man

Busy, kids, yay


----------



## mus1mus

We're also expecting our second.


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats, i hope


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats, i hope


Thanks man. It should be great to have a couple kids.


----------



## Mega Man

I love my daughter, but one is enough for me


----------



## mus1mus

I'm fine with two. I think. Hopefully I get a boy this time. But whatever it is I'm fine..


----------



## cssorkinman

Just played the same 64 player map with the 4790K at 4gh/4.4 tubo 2933 mhz ram 1% lows were + 9% , averages were +11% This is at 1080 resolution low preset with a 290X lightning vs 4.8 ghz FX 8 core 780ti classy.

Fairly typical from my experience.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We're also expecting our second.


congrats man, hope everything goes well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> We're also expecting our second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats man, hope everything goes well.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Should be good.

I have to work harder that's all.


----------



## hurricane28

Nothing you can't manage









I wish you and your family the best of luck.


----------



## gapottberg

Anyone got data on how the FX can handle Destiny 2 yet? I am afraid it may not be as well as i had hoped as it seems its game engine is only optimized to leverage 4 true threads. That doesnt bode well for those of us on FX 8 series chips that really need all 8 threads being used to leverage our CPU enough to keep it from being a major bottleneck at times.


----------



## tashcz

As I was comparing my Intel i5 laptop cpu (3rd gen) to FX a lot lately, I'd say 3.2GHz Intel = 4.7GHz Vishera cores wise. Highly clocked FX's don't suffer from (very) low SC performance. But thing is, you gotta get to 4.9GHz to be there


----------



## Melcar

Haven't been able to finish my Ryzen rig, so decided to do something with my old FX. Transplanted it into my kid brother's old Phenom II gaming machine. He now has a stock FX8320 and 32GB of RAM, along with my old HAF912. No idea what he will do with that. Now I remember why I liked the FX so much. Even at stock it's a very snappy chip. I guess his PC is mine now.


----------



## cssorkinman

I've spent the last 3 week using nothing but my FX rig, really didn't miss my Ryzen rig at all honestly. FX boots faster and is still at least as quick in the desktop.

About the only game I've played lately is BF1 multiplayer , 135 fps vs 180 fps averages - hard to tell the difference on a 60 hz monitor







.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've spent the last 3 week using nothing but my FX rig, really didn't miss my Ryzen rig at all honestly. FX boots faster and is still at least as quick in the desktop.
> 
> About the only game I've played lately is BF1 multiplayer , 135 fps vs 180 fps averages - hard to tell the difference on a 60 hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


As long as you are over 60 fps min with CPU and GPU you are not really missing much these days. Everything over is a luxury. I can play all my games with my 8320 that my 3770K can hence the reason I have no gotten anything faster than 3770K for gaming.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've spent the last 3 week using nothing but my FX rig, really didn't miss my Ryzen rig at all honestly. FX boots faster and is still at least as quick in the desktop.
> 
> About the only game I've played lately is BF1 multiplayer , 135 fps vs 180 fps averages - hard to tell the difference on a 60 hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is testimonials like this that caused me to start my *"Failed Promises or Fine Wine"* thread.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've spent the last 3 week using nothing but my FX rig, really didn't miss my Ryzen rig at all honestly. FX boots faster and is still at least as quick in the desktop.
> 
> About the only game I've played lately is BF1 multiplayer , 135 fps vs 180 fps averages - hard to tell the difference on a 60 hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are over 60 fps min with CPU and GPU you are not really missing much these days. Everything over is a luxury. I can play all my games with my 8320 that my 3770K can hence the reason I have no gotten anything faster than 3770K for gaming.
Click to expand...

I could use a monitor upgrade, but my eyes/reflexes are showing their age , the added refresh rate , I.Q. or both would be a bit of waste considering.


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, it took a lot of work to get my Ryzen to be as snappy as my FX. Now it's sitting in a corner looking forlorn and I sometimes think about getting it running again, but when a rig is so old that the case is wearing out..........

I've got older eyes and this 27" screen makes everything better. Just reading stuff is much easier and the games are just too pretty now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I've spent the last 3 week using nothing but my FX rig, really didn't miss my Ryzen rig at all honestly. FX boots faster and is still at least as quick in the desktop.
> 
> About the only game I've played lately is BF1 multiplayer , 135 fps vs 180 fps averages - hard to tell the difference on a 60 hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> It is testimonials like this that caused me to start my *"Failed Promises or Fine Wine"* thread.
Click to expand...

I'll have to read it sometime.

FX was easy to pick on , if a reviewer wanted to bash it for power usage, they'd point to the 9xxx's . Single threaded - e series at stock , superpi - disabled instruction set, etc etc. What's interesting to me is that some of my post batch 1429 8xxx chips could actually run about as efficiently as my 4790K would when both were clocked at certain speeds. ( undervolted - overclocked FX ) .

It says a little something about the threat the FX was to the powers that be when you take a look at the lengths people/companies go to in order to show it in it's poorest light. " stock fx 9590 vs stock intel.... no! you can't do that because the 9XXX is an overclocked 8XXX "

How about those CPUZ benchmark updates eh???? lol








Futuremark's combined score asshattery is one for the books as well.

Steve Burke's explanation of why the 9590 score less than a stock 8XXX chip was a doozy as well..... " um it was throttling - that's normal"

Steve at Hardware unboxxed had a good one a few months back too..... showing screenshot comparisons of FX vs a 2500k in BF1 - the fsb on the FX was at 193 for goodness sakes.

Does the blue team really need that much help???


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'll have to read it sometime.
> 
> FX was easy to pick on , if a reviewer wanted to bash it for power usage, they'd point to the 9xxx's . Single threaded - e series at stock , superpi - disabled instruction set, etc etc. What's interesting to me is that some of my post batch 1429 8xxx chips could actually run about as efficiently as my 4790K would when both were clocked at certain speeds. ( undervolted - overclocked FX ) .
> 
> It says a little something about the threat the FX was to the powers that be when you take a look at the lengths people/companies go to in order to show it in it's poorest light. " stock fx 9590 vs stock intel.... no! you can't do that because the 9XXX is an overclocked 8XXX "
> 
> How about those CPUZ benchmark updates eh???? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Futuremark's combined score asshattery is one for the books as well.
> 
> Steve Burke's explanation of why the 9590 score less than a stock 8XXX chip was a doozy as well..... " um it was throttling - that's normal"
> 
> Steve at Hardware unboxxed had a good one a few months back too..... showing screenshot comparisons of FX vs a 2500k in BF1 - the fsb on the FX was at 193 for goodness sakes.
> 
> Does the blue team really need that much help???


Ditto. It really pisses me off that no one in the tech press seems to benchmark these chips properly. Most use 1600mhz ram and stock settings which are incredibly poor by modern standards. No one who has one of these chips still is running them that way for the most part.

The worst part is i want to know my performance in more modern games but cant get good press info on how a moderately clocked and tuned FX will handle. Have to rely on this community or just buy games and test them myself. 90% of why i bought AoS on sale was for the benchmark so i could see for myself what kinda legs this FX 8320e may have into the future. It does really well in that game despite all the hate. My conclusion has been that FX runs the well threaded and optimized games of today far better than they ever ran the games of yesterday when they were released. Doom is another prime example of the kind of horsepower most developers simply left on the table due to piss poor coding, and always reaching for the lowest bar. I know there is incentive to make games run on the lowest hanging fruit...but jeezus, it is not like optimizing for better multi-threaded performance only helped AMD. So glad Ryzen has pushed Intel to finally compete a little again. And the move to more cores and optimization for them will only help prolong our FX chips i think.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Ditto. It really pisses me off that no one in the tech press seems to benchmark these chips properly. Most use 1600mhz ram and stock settings which are incredibly poor by modern standards. No one who has one of these chips still is running them that way for the most part.
> 
> The worst part is i want to know my performance in more modern games but cant get good press info on how a moderately clocked and tuned FX will handle. Have to rely on this community or just buy games and test them myself. 90% of why i bought AoS on sale was for the benchmark so i could see for myself what kinda legs this FX 8320e may have into the future. It does really well in that game despite all the hate. My conclusion has been that FX runs the well threaded and optimized games of today far better than they ever ran the games of yesterday when they were released. Doom is another prime example of the kind of horsepower most developers simply left on the table due to piss poor coding, and always reaching for the lowest bar. I know there is incentive to make games run on the lowest hanging fruit...but jeezus, it is not like optimizing for better multi-threaded performance only helped AMD. So glad Ryzen has pushed Intel to finally compete a little again. And the move to more cores and optimization for them will only help prolong our FX chips i think.


The FX CPUs still have ways to go. I will be satisfied once all the 8 Cores are pegged to 100% I bet then it will stomp all 4C i5 CPUs. Most people still do not know I to review CPUs. I think the only place that gives old CPUs (Intel) a showing is DF where they use fast RAM DDR3-2400 for older i5/7 which makes huge difference. Other love to pair DDR3 system with 1600 and DDR4 systems with 3000+ memory.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The FX CPUs still have ways to go. I will be satisfied once all the 8 Cores are pegged to 100% I bet then it will stomp all 4C i5 CPUs. Most people still do not know I to review CPUs. I think the only place that gives old CPUs (Intel) a showing is DF where they use fast RAM DDR3-2400 for older i5/7 which makes huge difference. Other love to pair DDR3 system with 1600 and DDR4 systems with 3000+ memory.


Most FX chips had trouble with anything higher than 2133MHz unless you really tweaked them. Besides, I don't remember BD or VS being starved as much for RAM bandwidth.


----------



## gapottberg

Digital Foundry has done several reviews that include an FX-6300 not long ago. They ran it stock with 1600mhz ram but did give it praise for hanging in there in many of the tests they ran for being older technology.

I would love to see them do a piece on a properly overclocked and tuned FX-8 series chip...but they wont. And niether will anyone else at this point it seems.

DF does have some of the best game reviews and retro pieces though. Love their channel.


----------



## tashcz

Once thing start to get real multicore... people might dig to find their FX's









Keep 'em stashed


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I could use a monitor upgrade, but my eyes/reflexes are showing their age , the added refresh rate , I.Q. or both would be a bit of waste considering.


i was thinking about this myself and considering getting glasses specifically for gaming. i have never needed them for anything but i feel it might help.

i wonder if anyone else has considered or done this and if it was worth it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I could use a monitor upgrade, but my eyes/reflexes are showing their age , the added refresh rate , I.Q. or both would be a bit of waste considering.
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about this myself and considering getting glasses specifically for gaming. i have never needed them for anything but i feel it might help.
> 
> i wonder if anyone else has considered or done this and if it was worth it.
Click to expand...

Using +2.0 readers now , changing fast too


----------



## tashcz

Does higher RAM voltage put strain on CPU socket temps? Core temps also?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Does higher RAM voltage put strain on CPU socket temps? Core temps also?


been running 1.65v on the ram for a long time now and no ill effects noted here.... before anyone else tries it on their ram, it's the stock volts for my ram.... From what I understand it's a mobo issue only and doesn't pass through the cpu.


----------



## tashcz

Hm. Been reading a bit about Coffee lake overclocking, and seems like bumping up the DDR4 speeds gets core temps by a couple of degrees extra. Wonder if I could make that happen on my FX. I too know that the RAM power usage is neglegable, but who knows, I'm using tight timings on my RAM with 1.6V, in fact didn't touch the timings but the RAM runs at 2200MHz instead of 1866 stock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hm. Been reading a bit about Coffee lake overclocking, and seems like bumping up the DDR4 speeds gets core temps by a couple of degrees extra. Wonder if I could make that happen on my FX. I too know that the RAM power usage is neglegable, but who knows, I'm using tight timings on my RAM with 1.6V, in fact didn't touch the timings but the RAM runs at 2200MHz instead of 1866 stock.


It is only logical. Removing memory bottlenecks makes the CPU work harder so in hindsight it will run hotter by a bit.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It is only logical. Removing memory bottlenecks makes the CPU work harder so in hindsight it will run hotter by a bit.


When you put it that way...


----------



## jclafi

We all know that AM3+ is dead for some time now, but the performance you get from these multicore CPU´s these days is good. If you play at 60hz, 1080p and above, with mid end cards like RX480/GTX1060, the performance is quite decent.

I recently purchased one GTX1060 @6GB @ 1080p, all games maxed out with great frames and GPU utilization about 95~100%. No noticeable bottleneck. And right now the CPU is stock using Win10 x64 !

FX CPU´s do have a lot of time ahead, if you dont need the last word in performance, it will do the job!

Happy camper !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Digital Foundry has done several reviews that include an FX-6300 not long ago. They ran it stock with 1600mhz ram but did give it praise for hanging in there in many of the tests they ran for being older technology.
> 
> I would love to see them do a piece on a properly overclocked and tuned FX-8 series chip...but they wont. And niether will anyone else at this point it seems.
> 
> DF does have some of the best game reviews and retro pieces though. Love their channel.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> We all know that AM3+ is dead for some time now, but the performance you get from these muilticore CPU´s these days is good. If you play at 60hz,1080p and above, with mid end cards like RX480/GTX1060, the performance is quite decent.
> 
> I recently purchased one GTX1060 @6GB @ 1080p, all games maxed out with great frames and GPU utilization about 95~100%. No noticeable bottleneck. And right now the CPU is stock using Win10 x64 !
> 
> FX CPU´s do have a lot of time ahead, if you dont need the last word in performance, it will do the job!
> 
> Happy camper !


You can still extract performance from FX-8 in games. i5s 4C in the other hand get maxed out in games now. In another 2-3 years the FX will rain supreme.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Using +2.0 readers now , changing fast too


It is weird how suddenly your eyes go. In my mid 40's I did soldering and worked on my computers in low light condition with no glasses without a problem. By my late 40's I was wearing readers and could no longer focus on close up objects without them. It was like a switch went off. At least it stabilizes for the most part and doesn't get any worse. At least that is what I read.....


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> It is weird how suddenly your eyes go. In my mid 40's I did soldering and worked on my computers in low light condition with no glasses without a problem. By my late 40's I was wearing readers and could no longer focus on close up objects without them. It was like a switch went off. At least it stabilizes for the most part and doesn't get any worse. At least that is what I read.....


Try 20 pencil pushups every hour you can use your finger instead


----------



## jaredismee

does anyone have experience pushing the gigabyte 990fx gaming board past 4.9 ghz. i can easily get it to boot beyond and temps are all within "safe ranges" but i think that i am hitting some sort of power limit or something on the board itself. I hit the same wall at 4.9ghz with the 9590 as i did with the 8350. the 9590 runs much cooler and lower voltage but pushing the voltage to where it needs to be stable causes black screens and requires hard resets same as the 8350 did. (even though the voltages are different both experience the same crashes beyond 4.9 when stress testing)

the nice thing about the 9590 is lower temps, higher memory speeds, higher NB, and higher HT liink, but i gained nothing on cpu clocks.

(at 4.9ghz on the 9590 i max at 52C with cpu/gpu going. I have a custom loop with a 420mm and 280mm rad and only the cpu in the loop. On the 8350 i hit about 65C in similar worst case scenarios)


----------



## tashcz

Where are you seeing those temps? If they are core temps, with that rad space you're doing something very wrong.


----------



## jclafi

I believe that this board have a 4+1 VRM layout... So @ 4.9 you already pushing things way too hard....

I have one UD5, 8 + 2 digital VRM and i avoid go past 4.8 Ghz... It´s a torture to the motherboard...

Good Luck !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> does anyone have experience pushing the gigabyte 990fx gaming board past 4.9 ghz. i can easily get it to boot beyond and temps are all within "safe ranges" but i think that i am hitting some sort of power limit or something on the board itself. I hit the same wall at 4.9ghz with the 9590 as i did with the 8350. the 9590 runs much cooler and lower voltage but pushing the voltage to where it needs to be stable causes black screens and requires hard resets same as the 8350 did. (even though the voltages are different both experience the same crashes beyond 4.9 when stress testing)
> 
> the nice thing about the 9590 is lower temps, higher memory speeds, higher NB, and higher HT liink, but i gained nothing on cpu clocks.
> 
> (at 4.9ghz on the 9590 i max at 52C with cpu/gpu going. I have a custom loop with a 420mm and 280mm rad and only the cpu in the loop. On the 8350 i hit about 65C in similar worst case scenarios)


----------



## tashcz

It at least has doubleres looking at the chokes. There's 10 of them. Yes, it could be his problem, but I think the rabbit is in another bush.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> It at least has doubleres looking at the chokes. There's 10 of them. Yes, it could be his problem, but I think the rabbit is in another bush.


believe it or not I had a faulty power supply cause black screen / hard reset needed issues before... kinda doubt that is the problem this time though... @ jaredismee you could check the psu if you haven't already (I cant remember if you did) but I doubt it'd be the problem this time... It sounds like it may be over current protection on the mother board.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> believe it or not I had a faulty power supply cause black screen / hard reset needed issues before... kinda doubt that is the problem this time though... @ jaredismee you could check the psu if you haven't already (I cant remember if you did) but I doubt it'd be the problem this time... It sounds like it may be over current protection on the mother board.


yea that is kinda what i am thinking, was hoping someone might see it that had the same board and see what they thought.

i have not checked the psu, i can and will swap it out with another one this weekend. i am pretty sure it is not the cause but i guess i should have ruled it out a while ago. it is a quality psu, rm650x, but i have pushed it well beyond 650w when i was playing with oc'ing the fury a while back for climbing benchmark ranks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Where are you seeing those temps? If they are core temps, with that rad space you're doing something very wrong.


and these temps are when running the cpu and an air cooled fury x in the case at same time. just stressing cpu they are much lower. (much lower as in about 5C give or take, intake is push/pull 280 on front with the 420 as exhaust on top just puch, and another 140mm fan on bottom in. should also add the 8350 could push the ambient temp up pretty high in the summer.)

and the OC/memory are stable at the lowest voltage i can push. yea the temp for the 8350 was a bit high, but that is mainly because it needed 1.549v to stay stable under load and the mobo needed set much higher to maintain that. the 9590 on the other hand takes far less voltage to achieve same clocks.

i am not concerned with the temps at all, and it never throttles. that said, with this information you still think the temps high? cuz i kinda thought they were in line for the clocks/voltages i mean it doesn't really matter how big your rad space is past a certain point.

this is where i settled with the 9590, pic taken while idle.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




i know the fsb is cranked, but even on just the multiplier i hit the same issue at same point.



this is what it looks like after long gaming sessions, idle in pic still though. it has been on for a couple days.


----------



## warpuck

I don't believe in running anything that generates or regulates power at 100% or even 90%. If fact I think running it at a constant load at 80% is pushing it. Back in the days before auto headlight shutoff was standard. My olde lady left the headlights on in the Mitsubishi. No problem just jump start it and everything will be okay, it has a 120 amp alternator. Well was 120 amps but for only 2 minutes. Really it was only good for 55 amps constant use. Result dead and useless battery and alternator. Same thing goes with power supplies. Before the gold, silver, platinum, platinum, bronze ratings you need to know these things. PSRR at 100% load. Applied voltage deviations, current changes, sags and spikes. Maximum amps and duration. Ambient temps and load rating. Most important who made the capacitors. If the manufacture did not have that spec sheet available, I did not buy it. The power supply running my 8350 is 6 years old It has powered 9590s, 8320s, GTX 690, HD7970, HD7790, r9 285 crossfire and now it is the old lady's box with a 7790. I would say it is more than adequate for someone that only plays Facebook's games and videos. As for efficiency who cares? That can be wiped out by one spike or sag that kills a Mobo, vid card, memory or a drive. You can buy a lot electricity with one $290 card.
Stable, clean and more than adequate power reserve is the place to start when designing any system.
So what am I running on that? FX 8350 with a conservative 4.35 Ghz OC, a HD7790 OCd to 1100Mhz and it also doubles as cell phone charging station with a old XFX 1000 watt made before efficiency rating was a thing. So realistically what would I rate that supply with the abuse that has subjected to? Right now maybe it would be good for 800 watts and 4-6 years more service.


----------



## tashcz

Well, GPU's while not bottlenecked run at 99-100% most of the time...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I don't believe in running anything that generates or regulates power at 100% or even 90%. If fact I think running it at a constant load at 80% is pushing it. Back in the days before auto headlight shutoff was standard. My olde lady left the headlights on in the Mitsubishi. No problem just jump start it and everything will be okay, it has a 120 amp alternator. Well was 120 amps but for only 2 minutes. Really it was only good for 55 amps constant use. Result dead and useless battery and alternator. Same thing goes with power supplies. Before the gold, silver, platinum, platinum, bronze ratings you need to know these things. PSRR at 100% load. Applied voltage deviations, current changes, sags and spikes. Maximum amps and duration. Ambient temps and load rating. Most important who made the capacitors. If the manufacture did not have that spec sheet available, I did not buy it. The power supply running my 8350 is 6 years old It has powered 9590s, 8320s, GTX 690, HD7970, HD7790, r9 285 crossfire and now it is the old lady's box with a 7790. I would say it is more than adequate for someone that only plays Facebook's games and videos. As for efficiency who cares? That can be wiped out by one spike or sag that kills a Mobo, vid card, memory or a drive. You can buy a lot electricity with one $290 card.
> Stable, clean and more than adequate power reserve is the place to start when designing any system.
> So what am I running on that? FX 8350 with a conservative 4.35 Ghz OC, a HD7790 OCd to 1100Mhz and it also doubles as cell phone charging station with a old XFX 1000 watt made before efficiency rating was a thing. So realistically what would I rate that supply with the abuse that has subjected to? Right now maybe it would be good for 800 watts and 4-6 years more service.


Your metaphor is poor, i call shenanigans on any alt at 120a, esp not a truck, i have never seen more then 85 on anything but a truck. Beyond that, it does not matter, whether charging at 120a or 65, or 30 does not kill an alternator.

As well 80 + certification means nothing about the quality of a psu... please be careful with telling people it does
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well, GPU's while not bottlenecked run at 99-100% most of the time...


only if the need is there


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, if the need is there, aka vsync off.


----------



## warpuck

One of the bad things about bottom mounted power supplies is a cold cat that snuggles real close the the heat source.


----------



## miklkit

My wife had a Mushimushi for a while. The battery went bad which took out the alternator which took out the computer. The manual did not say where the computer was located so I had to disassemble the car tracing the wiring to find it. That story is believable to me.

I don't remember the amperage of that alternator, but I do know that the 55 amp alternator on my 1991 Dodge was replaced with a larger one in a factory recall. 55 amps couldn't power everything so the battery drained.


----------



## tashcz

That's weird. Smaller cars usually have ~55Ah batteries, meaning a full charge would last an hour with that alternator. And that's ~700W of power. What is consuming all of it?


----------



## miklkit

As it was explained to me if the headlights, stereo system, windshield wipers, and air conditioning were all on while stuck in traffic with lots of idling it would drain the battery. I put a meter on my V8 and it is using 25 amps just to run the fuel injection.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My wife had a Mushimushi for a while. The battery went bad which took out the alternator which took out the computer. The manual did not say where the computer was located so I had to disassemble the car tracing the wiring to find it. That story is believable to me.
> 
> I don't remember the amperage of that alternator, but I do know that the 55 amp alternator on my 1991 Dodge was replaced with a larger one in a factory recall. 55 amps couldn't power everything so the battery drained.


wow. to charge the battery it overvolts it ... the current going to it is what charges it. the higher the current the higher the charge. before someone tries " thats not how it works" this is the 101 class, i could get into more detail, but why ?

there is electronics in the alternator to make sure the battery is not over charged ... the amps are the max amount it can provide .....

no not believable sorry


----------



## miklkit

Sorry, but I'll believe the car manufacturers before I believe some random dude on those internets.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Sorry, but I'll believe the car manufacturers before I believe some random dude on those internets.


I don't believe car manufacturers as they tin to lie about almost anything and make up crap you wouldn't believe...

Me as a mechanic myself don't believe that the battery took out he alternator and the computer, there is simply no way.. Like Mega said, Alternators have an pretty much fool proof over current protection and with the correct alternator and battery its not likely such things happen, i as an car mechanic never seen or heard anything like this and i worked on cars with the most faulty electronics out of all of them.. BMW and Mercedes.. Really weird things can happen on those cars man when sensors or computers go corrupt..

The only scenario that this was possible is due to faulty alternator, very bad battery, too high capacity alternator or alternator without over current protection, this is not likely but they are still out there.


----------



## chrisjames61

Hurricane, I heard brand new Mercedes are notorious for having a crap ton of error codes right off the lot.


----------



## Mega Man

For the record a faulty alternator can cause a battery to fail, it is unlikely for the reverse to happen, but it is possible. (Generally the alt fails and overcharges the battery)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Sorry, but I'll believe the car manufacturers before I believe some random dude on those internets.


How about you
a) research before making laughable comments like the above
B) feel free to show me what manufactures state that I am wrong


----------



## nanotm

well i do know for a that most batteries supply hundreds of amps to spin the starter motor for a few seconds on standard cars, its not outside the realms of possiblity that someone designed an alternator that could push that charge back into the battery in a few minutes of running, like for instance the alternaotr in the espace i had 2 decades ago had an alternator that was rated as maximum output of 110amps at 14 volts.....

what i have seen happen quite frequently in the past is that water causes tracking between old ht leads and the ECU which can also be earthing into the battery and if you dont have one of those earth straps hanging ddown to the floor then it can take out mulitple other parts as well...

although my absolute favourite "misshap" has to be thermal runaway on a short across the battery whilst the engine was running and the alternator was kicking in at max supply level thanks to the ECU runing the engine at high revs to compensate for the excessivbe power draw...... when that battery exploded it ejected the superheated acid through the bonet like a hot knife through butter (only other time i saw soemthing like that was on a gell cell that experianced thermal runaway, only that was more like a plasma weapon that disintegrated everything and left a crater 12 foot across)

such things are frankly rare though and normally involve some kind of fluid, normally contaminated water and one or two other faults to have been ignored as well..... ive never heard of one that wasnt a result of poor maintence either


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Hurricane, I heard brand new Mercedes are notorious for having a crap ton of error codes right off the lot.


Some do yes, the older Mercs were very good but the new one with hundreds of sensors are simply waay to expensive toys imo.

Once i had a man in an Mercedes with the weirdest error. Whenever he turned his wipers on his electrical windows in the front went down lol. Can't really remember what was causing this as it was a few years back and i am no longer an car mechanic.


----------



## miklkit

We provided two examples of batteries taking out electronics and you choose to disbelieve us. Your choice.


----------



## hurricane28

I would suggest you to reread what i said...


----------



## SavantStrike

So I'm going back and tweaking an old 8320 build and I'm playing with NB and HT link speeds. Which of these two raises the speed of the cache again? IIRC cache latency goes down with one of these two numbers.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> So I'm going back and tweaking an old 8320 build and I'm playing with NB and HT link speeds. Which of these two raises the speed of the cache again? IIRC cache latency goes down with one of these two numbers.


Short answer is CPU/NB is the one that controls the speed of the memory controler and the L3 cache.

It is on the CPU die itself and has its own voltage control. Speeds above 2400mhz usually require voltages around 1.40v give or take 0.10v or so. There is a thread in the forums documenting this now. You should join us and contribute your findings.

Keep in mind that CPU/NB is very different than NB and on most motherbaords they will each have their owm voltage control.

Inceasing speeda and volts can impact CPU and socket temps since it is on the die so make sure you monitor temps and have active cooling on your VRMs and socket if possible.

Good luck!


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Short answer is CPU/NB is the one that controls the speed of the memory controler and the L3 cache.
> 
> It is on the CPU die itself and has its own voltage control. Speeds above 2400mhz usually require voltages around 1.40v give or take 0.10v or so. There is a thread in the forums documenting this now. You should join us and contribute your findings.
> 
> Keep in mind that CPU/NB is very different than NB and on most motherbaords they will each have their owm voltage control.
> 
> Inceasing speeda and volts can impact CPU and socket temps since it is on the die so make sure you monitor temps and have active cooling on your VRMs and socket if possible.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!

I've got a few ideas about how far I want to take the OC. I have two early model 8320's (the ones that came in a metal tin) that are both already oced with settings I've forgotten over the past few years (so I guess that means my prime torture tests worked and I'm stable). I've also got a pair of stock 8320e's I'm looking to tune for cache and RAM to see if I can't get optimal performance/watt for Monero mining.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I've got a few ideas about how far I want to take the OC. I have two early model 8320's (the ones that came in a metal tin) that are both already oced with settings I've forgotten over the past few years (so I guess that means my prime torture tests worked and I'm stable). I've also got a pair of stock 8320e's I'm looking to tune for cache and RAM to see if I can't get optimal performance/watt for Monero mining.


Nice. I love my FX-8320e I got a few years back for $90. These chips run incredibly well once tuned up, and as much as I want a Ryzen build i cant justify it considering how well it runs everything I throw at it.

In well optimized and threaded games I can max my 60hz monitor. I was playing Doom at 4k on a 390x and this chip and never dropped below 50fps. I can run 60+ at 1440p and push into the 100s at 1080p. Doom is maybe best case scenario...but jeez. The FX 8 cores play some games of today better than it ever played the games of it's era.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> We provided two examples of batteries taking out electronics and you choose to disbelieve us. Your choice.


You really don't follow the flow of the conversation, nor did you read the reasoning. i never said it couldn't take it out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I don't believe in running anything that generates or regulates power at 100% or even 90%. If fact I think running it at a constant load at 80% is pushing it. Back in the days before auto headlight shutoff was standard. My olde lady left the headlights on in the Mitsubishi. No problem just jump start it and everything will be okay, it has a 120 amp alternator. Well was 120 amps but for only 2 minutes. Really it was only good for 55 amps constant use. Result dead and useless battery and alternator. Same thing goes with power supplies. Before the gold, silver, platinum, platinum, bronze ratings you need to know these things. PSRR at 100% load. Applied voltage deviations, current changes, sags and spikes. Maximum amps and duration. Ambient temps and load rating. Most important who made the capacitors. If the manufacture did not have that spec sheet available, I did not buy it. The power supply running my 8350 is 6 years old It has powered 9590s, 8320s, GTX 690, HD7970, HD7790, r9 285 crossfire and now it is the old lady's box with a 7790. I would say it is more than adequate for someone that only plays Facebook's games and videos. As for efficiency who cares? That can be wiped out by one spike or sag that kills a Mobo, vid card, memory or a drive. You can buy a lot electricity with one $290 card.
> Stable, clean and more than adequate power reserve is the place to start when designing any system.
> So what am I running on that? FX 8350 with a conservative 4.35 Ghz OC, a HD7790 OCd to 1100Mhz and it also doubles as cell phone charging station with a old XFX 1000 watt made before efficiency rating was a thing. So realistically what would I rate that supply with the abuse that has subjected to? Right now maybe it would be good for 800 watts and 4-6 years more service.
> 
> 
> 
> Your metaphor is poor, i call shenanigans on any alt at 120a, esp not a truck, i have never seen more then 85 on anything but a truck. *Beyond that, it does not matter, whether charging at 120a or 65, or 30 does not kill an alternator.
> *
> As well 80 + certification means nothing about the quality of a psu... please be careful with telling people it does
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well, GPU's while not bottlenecked run at 99-100% most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if the need is there
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My wife had a Mushimushi for a while. The battery went bad which took out the alternator which took out the computer. The manual did not say where the computer was located so I had to disassemble the car tracing the wiring to find it. *That story is believable to me.*
> 
> I don't remember the amperage of that alternator, but I do know that the 55 amp alternator on my 1991 Dodge was replaced with a larger one in a factory recall. 55 amps couldn't power everything so the battery drained.


It was not that one could not kill the other, they can, one is common one is rare.

I said it does not matter if it charges at 120a or 50a.... as long as the battery can take it... ...which is what the circuitry in the alternator determines, doing so can not kill an alternator, however as usual you only read half ...


----------



## miklkit

Your ivory tower hypotheses do not work down here in the mud. It's like saying that a motherboard can't take out a cpu. They can and do.

You are saying it can't happen when it has happened. Then you say it can happen. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Mega Man

Right, ivory tower.....

You are literally arguing they i am wrong because one can cause the other to fail, when i have already stated they can kill one or the other, What I stated was the *reason* was false. You can not seem to comprehend that. So I am done talking to you, you are wrong. Period. Feel free to show facts that I am not I have already provided mine.

So far you have argued you don't over Volt a battery to charge it, and science is against you.

I have not even broached the subject that they DON'T charge at 120a.. I simply stated if the battery can it will, and that is determined by the electronics in the alternator.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Does anyone here even talk about the FX 83** Processors anymore?







I love my Ryzen builds but, the FX builds I had before would probably still be good enough for everything I was doing with them.


----------



## gapottberg

Some of us do. Unless you are in need of higher than 60hz refresh rates while playing poorly optimized games, FX can still cut it for a lot of titles. They play well threaded and optimized games like Doom extreamly well. That trend is likely to continue with more games being coded better in time.

I manage to cap my 60hz 1080p monitor in almost everything I play atm with a modest OC and tuning. Impressive for a sub $100 chip that is over 5 years old now.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Does anyone here even talk about the FX 83** Processors anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Ryzen builds but, the FX builds I had before would probably still be good enough for everything I was doing with them.


yeah but also other random stuff as well/

most of us probably still have a fx83xx or 9xxx cpu either as a main or as a secondary system, i only really started trying to oc mine since the ryzens came out before that i just had the auto overclock thing from asus running and all that did was push all cores to 4.2 instead of just 1 core it never upclocked anything past spec..... funniest thing is am wondering how many more years i can get out of my current cpu, especially since i just upgraded two of my kids to the 1055t's i had running as spares for the last half decade.... which unfortunately means i cant go crazy on the oc since i',m not sure the insewerantz would find it believable should my nephew decide to give my pc tower a drink and not have it kill more than the cpu/mobo/ram....


----------



## tashcz

I'm gonna keep my two builds of FX for sure, also my AM1 home server.

Just because of heat and single core performance, I'm gathering money for Coffee lake, to hope it'd last me for 5 years, just as Vishera lasted me. Ryzen still has poor OC capability and low SC power compared to Intel, and if Coffee lake didn't come out, Ryzen 5 1600 would be my choice.

But still, a couple of months I'm gonna use my FX for sure. RAM and top end mobos are damn expensive for 8700K, it costs more than double an FX would cost you today.


----------



## gapottberg

New Personal Best!

*FX-8320e*
CPU 4.5Ghz, 1.44v (no LLC)

*ASrock 970 Fatal1ty*
CPU/NB 2.6Ghz, 1.4v
HT 2.4Ghz, 1.2v
NB 1.2v

*Gkill Ripjaws*
16GB, DDR3, 2133mhz, C11, 1T, Duel channel, 1.6v

*MSI R9-390X*
GPU 1000mhz (-50mv, +50% power limit)
GDDR5 1500mhz
Crimson 17.7


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> New Personal Best!
> 
> *FX-8320e*
> CPU 4.5Ghz, 1.44v (no LLC)
> 
> *ASrock 970 Fatal1ty*
> CPU/NB 2.6Ghz, 1.4v
> HT 2.4Ghz, 1.2v
> NB 1.2v
> 
> *Gkill Ripjaws*
> 16GB, DDR3, 2133mhz, C11, 1T, Duel channel, 1.6v
> 
> *MSI R9-390X*
> GPU 1000mhz (-50mv, +50% power limit)
> GDDR5 1500mhz
> Crimson 17.7


What are your VRM temps like with that setup? I've got an Asrock 990Fx killer board that if the reviews are to be believed needs special attention for the VRMs. It was all I could get so I'm still debating on an m5a99fx r 2.0 with a MOSFET block instead.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm gonna keep my two builds of FX for sure, also my AM1 home server.
> 
> Just because of heat and single core performance, I'm gathering money for Coffee lake, to hope it'd last me for 5 years, just as Vishera lasted me. Ryzen still has poor OC capability and low SC power compared to Intel, and if Coffee lake didn't come out, Ryzen 5 1600 would be my choice.
> 
> But still, a couple of months I'm gonna use my FX for sure. RAM and top end mobos are damn expensive for 8700K, it costs more than double an FX would cost you today.


the way people push sc makes me laugh, sc is outdated, and useless imo i have been using multithreaded since 83xx release. ? And it is only that much more important, and not to mention intel chips are such power hogs, it is insane, you almost need way more cooling and psu to get the same results

The second half of this post is sarcasm to what introls said about vish...


----------



## gapottberg

According to HWinfo all my motherboard temps are all in the low 30's with the CPU packet at about 55'C while under a 360mm Thermaltake AIO. Socket gets a bit toasty if i dont put a fan directly on it climbing into the 70's when stress testing, but the VRM's are fine due to a single 120mm fan I have positioned on the back of my 390x backplate that acively moves air over them and the NB heatsink. They are warm to the touch but you can actually touch both heatsinks without burning your fingers even when stress testing.

I got this ASrock 970 Fatal1ty board with a $50 bundle discount when I got my FX-8320e at microcenter. I too was concerned about the reviews, but I have been pleasently suprised. I think the majority of people who have issues are either not careful or over stress testing the thing. You cant really push it past 1.45v even with good active cooling I have found and keep the temps safe enough for me.

That said I am very happy with it at the settings I have now. It has been clocked higher, but at 4.6 even some games like AoS:E started to push the temps into stress test territory, so I backed it down a notch. The lack of LLC makes it hard to really push it. With LLC I think it could do 4.7+, but maybe not long term. The Vdroop on this thing is really bad.

For a 24/7 OC 4.5 has served me well.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> According to HWinfo all my motherboard temps are all in the low 30's with the CPU packet at about 55'C while under a 360mm Thermaltake AIO. Socket gets a bit toasty if i dont put a fan directly on it climbing into the 70's when stress testing, but the VRM's are fine due to a single 120mm fan I have positioned on the back of my 390x backplate that acively moves air over them and the NB heatsink. They are warm to the touch but you can actually touch both heatsinks without burning your fingers even when stress testing.
> 
> I got this ASrock 970 Fatal1ty board with a $50 bundle discount when I got my FX-8320e at microcenter. I too was concerned about the reviews, but I have been pleasently suprised. I think the majority of people who have issues are either not careful or over stress testing the thing. You cant really push it past 1.45v even with good active cooling I have found and keep the temps safe enough for me.
> 
> That said I am very happy with it at the settings I have now. It has been clocked higher, but at 4.6 even some games like AoS:E started to push the temps into stress test territory, so I backed it down a notch. The lack of LLC makes it hard to really push it. With LLC I think it could do 4.7+, but maybe not long term.
> 
> 
> The Vdroop on this thing is really bad.
> 
> For a 24/7 OC 4.5 has served me well.


i am interested in the numbers for vdroop idle vs lowest on small FFTs in prime 95, my board also gets above average v droop. Fortunately i have LLC to help but even so it is not great.


----------



## gapottberg

The board runs idle at 1.448-1.456v and drops to a 10 min average of 1.400v under p95 small FFT load, with minimum dip of 1.376v

It is those minimum dips that will kill my Overclocks from my testing. They are almost without fail where my system posts a bad OC when they occur if i am on the edge of stability. My method with this board is to record the minimum dips and use that as my baseline for tracking voltage needs per Clock bump.

I have found my results when using that mimimum dip very in line with what other people can achieve when they are using LLC. In other words, if others are getting stable 4.5GHZ OC's at about 1.375v when using LLC, then if i can keep my minimum voltage dip above that mark I am usually stable as well. If not then I have to add more voltage which sucks but that is how it goes with this board.


----------



## jclafi

Yeah FX runs DOOM pretty well ! I was playing Metro 2033 yesterday and runs very good too ! My new GPU is always @ 100% load in this two titles, (GTX 1060 6GB O.C), and i play @ 1080p.

The new games run great in the FX series if you game @ 1080p and above. Another heavy game i play is Crysis3, no problem at all.... Also Wolfeinstein New Order, Old Blood, FAR Cry Blood Dragon, Shadow Warrior 1 and 2, Rise of The Triad, Project Cars... All runs perfect, not a single glich !

I can´t justify a platform change even after almost 6 years using my FX-8350.... now it´s running @ 4.9 with 1.51v, NB stock, RAM [email protected] Corsair Vengeance and a UD5 mobo.

Really enjoy my RIG, even after all those years. It turn out that the PC did not get slower, it get faster ! FX was ahead of it´s time when launched.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Some of us do. Unless you are in need of higher than 60hz refresh rates while playing poorly optimized games, FX can still cut it for a lot of titles. They play well threaded and optimized games like Doom extreamly well. That trend is likely to continue with more games being coded better in time.
> 
> I manage to cap my 60hz 1080p monitor in almost everything I play atm with a modest OC and tuning. Impressive for a sub $100 chip that is over 5 years old now.


----------



## Sapphiress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm gonna keep my two builds of FX for sure, also my AM1 home server.
> 
> Just because of heat and single core performance, I'm gathering money for Coffee lake, to hope it'd last me for 5 years, just as Vishera lasted me. Ryzen still has poor OC capability and low SC power compared to Intel, and if Coffee lake didn't come out, Ryzen 5 1600 would be my choice.
> 
> But still, a couple of months I'm gonna use my FX for sure. RAM and top end mobos are damn expensive for 8700K, it costs more than double an FX would cost you today.


Ryzens OC pretty well in my experience. My boyfriend has a Ryzen 7 1700 and is squeezing 5+ Ghz out of it. Which is about what I can get out of my 8320. So it's about on par.


----------



## jclafi

Strange... The better ones top out @ 4.2 Ghz...

You are missing something...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapphiress*
> 
> Ryzens OC pretty well in my experience. My boyfriend has a Ryzen 7 1700 and is squeezing 5+ Ghz out of it. Which is about what I can get out of my 8320. So it's about on par.


----------



## Sapphiress

Silicon Lottery Perhaps? We tend to have good luck OCing things, my GPU for example most people top out at 830Mhz/1030Mhz(It's really old) without Volt Mod and I get 925Mhz/1175Mhz without volt mod. So either we're extremely lucky or subconsciously skilled. My 8320 Can hit like 5.4Ghz however it really doesn't like anything above 5.0Ghz it starts vdrooping bad.

I could post a validation if you'd like.


----------



## jclafi

My FX-8350 is stable at 4.9Ghz, with tons of voltage... About 1.51v... No vdroop i´m using LLC. I can do some suicide runs @ 5.2~5.3Ghz but temps are a real problem. The best result to me so far is 4.9Ghz, perfect stable.

A perfect stable CPU is a subject matter. For me I.B and Prime are a must, for others not.

Happy overclocking to all of us.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapphiress*
> 
> Silicon Lottery Perhaps? We tend to have good luck OCing things, my GPU for example most people top out at 830Mhz/1030Mhz(It's really old) without Volt Mod and I get 925Mhz/1175Mhz without volt mod. So either we're extremely lucky or subconsciously skilled. My 8320 Can hit like 5.4Ghz however it really doesn't like anything above 5.0Ghz it starts vdrooping bad.
> 
> I could post a validation if you'd like.


----------



## 1216

I use IBT very high for cores and custom prime95 768K 6GB memory for "NB". Fx cpus need voltage+ because performance drops before instability occurs (easily verifiable with IBT). My theory is that ECC kicks in for L2 cache. I can't think of any other reason for this behavior but then again I don't know much about processor physiology


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapphiress*
> 
> Ryzens OC pretty well in my experience. My boyfriend has a Ryzen 7 1700 and is squeezing 5+ Ghz out of it. Which is about what I can get out of my 8320. So it's about on par.


Yeah... and I can shoot porno's.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapphiress*
> 
> Ryzens OC pretty well in my experience. My boyfriend has a Ryzen 7 1700 and is squeezing 5+ Ghz out of it. Which is about what I can get out of my 8320. So it's about on par.


Yeah, i don't think so.. unless he is using LN2 of course, but that's not for 24/7 usage and IF you manage to do that the CPU will degrade so fast that it wouldn't last a week tops anyway..

In general scenario's there are not a lot people that can achieve higher than 4.1 GHz for 24/7 usages, even lesser can do 4.2 let alone 5 GHz.. I think you are confusing Ryzen with Vishera here.

If your claims are valid, plz provide some proof of this with some stresstesting screenshots with temps and voltages.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm gonna keep my two builds of FX for sure, also my AM1 home server.
> 
> Just because of heat and single core performance, I'm gathering money for Coffee lake, to hope it'd last me for 5 years, just as Vishera lasted me. Ryzen still has poor OC capability and low SC power compared to Intel, and if Coffee lake didn't come out, Ryzen 5 1600 would be my choice.
> 
> But still, a couple of months I'm gonna use my FX for sure. RAM and top end mobos are damn expensive for 8700K, it costs more than double an FX would cost you today.


I am sorry to burst your bubble here but you have no idea what you are talking about... But feel free to go over to the blue team tho if you think the grass so much, i would say green but that is not the correct color obviously,more blue than go for it.


----------



## tashcz

What wrong have I said?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapphiress*
> 
> Ryzens OC pretty well in my experience. My boyfriend has a Ryzen 7 1700 and is squeezing 5+ Ghz out of it. Which is about what I can get out of my 8320. So it's about on par.


Can you convince him to post some cpuid validation screenshots? That's an insane over clock. I can't help but think even if the machine runs, it would drop out of a prime95 run within minutes.


----------



## gapottberg

Welp. Finally got around to renabling the power saving features on this 24/7 4.5ghz OC. Been running full board for over a year now, but i think i have it tuned up about as far as i am going to go for a 24/7 set up.

Guess I will see if CnQ and C1E help my power bill any. Doubtful since i generally shutdown my rig when i am not using it.


----------



## Gen Patton

I have not oc my 8350 yet but i can play any game i want. i two have a Asrock 990fx mb. Motoko runs any game i want fine. But at the moment, waiting on Samsung to send me a new Evo850ssd. don't know what happen but it died, so i pulled my 2tb hard drive out of my old system and for now i am using this. i can see the diiffrence but keeping with the thread, My fx8350 on cosair h100 is doing fine. I am waiting two years to watercool Threadripper(12/24) but right now prices too high and system(mb) not stable. so i guess two-three years things will be ok.. but Motoko with the fx8350 installed is doing great.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

I realized earlier this week how dirty my rads and fans were while i was gaming...its been probably 6 months since i cleaned it out (over a year on the loop.....::cringe:









Anyhow i was noticing a smell almost like burning plastic or pcb overheat....got to looking around and one of the fans had dust inside the hub that was causong the fan to spin slower and overheat the hub....oops...interestingly playing cod ww2 with maxed settings on 3440 x 2800 on actual and rendered nothing broke 45c (cpu gpus socket or vrms on gpu) even when the temp in the room hit 80f (27c rounded up) ...rads are doing so good even when so dirty...having a baby makes things take a backseat i guess but i was super suprised...


----------



## bbowseroctacore

regular clean-ups are a must especially in summer when the dust bunnies can allow temps to rise. my missus makes teddy bears and kids toys - making my 800d gamer rig quite the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Streetdragon

Three way crossfire? Can you give us some Screens after cleaning and assembly?


----------



## bebius

Hallo guys. After some years of using and testing my 8320, I can only reach 4100mhz. I 've done it by undervolting cpu to 1.320V and puting a fan on the vrms of my crappy gigabyte 990fx. This motherboard throttles my cpu hard when temps reach ~60C. I couldn't replace my board and now I'm going for a new gpu cause my 7870xt died. Should I plan to replace my board so as to squeeze more out of my cpu and give it a future? Is it worth it? Or maybe get a liquid cooler?


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Hallo guys. After some years of using and testing my 8320, I can only reach 4100mhz. I 've done it by undervolting cpu to 1.320V and puting a fan on the vrms of my crappy gigabyte 990fx. This motherboard throttles my cpu hard when temps reach ~60C. I couldn't replace my board and now I'm going for a new gpu cause my 7870xt died. Should I plan to replace my board so as to squeeze more out of my cpu and give it a future? Is it worth it? Or maybe get a liquid cooler?


if your happy to go for a ryzen system then start bying the mobo/ram/cooler and so on and then wait till about easter for the ryzen2.0 cpu, and if your desperate then grab the cheapest am4 cpu you can get (probably one of hte apu versions) as for best replacement graphics card your budget will be the only real question, because realistically none of hte amd gfx cards are better than the nvidia counterparts for gaming and generally they have lower prices sicne there not as good for mining....

so yeah you cna try getting new am3+ parts or you can just go for a totally new build and either sell your current one or see how hard it can get thrashed before it becomes a fireball


----------



## bebius

It runs stable at 4.1ghz so I am not so desparate to buy anything below a ryzen 5 I think. That's why I am asking for a mediocre solution. As for gpu I am going to grab a gtx1060 at black friday propably.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> It runs stable at 4.1ghz so I am not so desparate to buy anything below a ryzen 5 I think. That's why I am asking for a mediocre solution. As for gpu I am going to grab a gtx1060 at black friday propably.


Throttling when temps are seemingly under control is frequently due to some powersaving/prevenative damage setting in the BIOS.

Double check all your BIOS pages and look for settings specificly that refrence thermal throttling.

It can also be due to poor power delivery and VRMs which dont always have good thermal monitoring so you dont know they are overheating even though the rest of the board seems fine.

I have my 8320e at 4.5ghz with no LLC available and it takes 1.45v to keep my minimum voltage droop above levels that cause crashing. You may need to seriosly increase voltages to get higher than 4.1 stable. That can be iffy if your thermals are already close due to inadequate cooling for extream OCing.

In all honesty once you get above 4.0ghz these chips really start to shine. I wouldnt be super concerned about getting higher unless you have workloads where CPU performance is really holding you back.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> *if your happy to go for a ryzen system then start bying the mobo/ram/cooler and so on and then wait till about easter for the ryzen2.0 cpu,* and if your desperate then grab the cheapest am4 cpu you can get (probably one of hte apu versions) as for best replacement graphics card your budget will be the only real question, because realistically none of hte amd gfx cards are better than the nvidia counterparts for gaming and generally they have lower prices sicne there not as good for mining....
> 
> so yeah you cna try getting new am3+ parts or you can just go for a totally new build and either sell your current one or see how hard it can get thrashed before it becomes a fireball


This is very bad advice, you want to buy everything at the same time that way if there is an issue you can easily return faulty items. If you wait more than 30 days then you have to deal with manufacturer. Generally unless you have a way to test its best practice to save up and buy items together

Also your GPU statement is too general, I find always best to look for benchmarks for games you have or want and make your decision from there, bearing in mind driver improvement over time is a real thing which may make initial reviews incomplete

@bebius your budget will be the best determining factor for how to proceed with your updates, cheapest option would be to get a card and update the motherboard with say an asus 970 aura later, that will allow overclocking


----------



## bebius

@gapottberg It's 90% a vrm temp problem. It would even throttle at stock when stressing before I installed the fan and lowered voltage. No bios settings combo changed that.

@Gpu comes first because I virtually don't have any atm. Maybe a cheap better mobo would be an option for my cpu.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> @gapottberg It's 90% a vrm temp problem. It would even throttle at stock when stressing before I installed the fan and lowered voltage. No bios settings combo changed that.
> 
> @Gpu comes first because I virtually don't have any atm. Maybe a cheap better mobo would be an option for my cpu.


i bought a gtx1060 strix 6gb lst month and its a great card....fans @ 50% during gameplay and temps dont go over 50 super happy you wont be disappointed


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> This is very bad advice, you want to buy everything at the same time that way if there is an issue you can easily return faulty items. If you wait more than 30 days then you have to deal with manufacturer. Generally unless you have a way to test its best practice to save up and buy items together
> 
> Also your GPU statement is too general, I find always best to look for benchmarks for games you have or want and make your decision from there, bearing in mind driver improvement over time is a real thing which may make initial reviews incomplete
> 
> @bebius your budget will be the best determining factor for how to proceed with your updates, cheapest option would be to get a card and update the motherboard with say an asus 970 aura later, that will allow overclocking


fair one, to me starting to buy means starting the research and adding things to my saved for later list, i generally have stuff in that list for months before the final item hits the list and i can pull the trigger on the purchase, well in the last few years its normally even longer before i can actually buy stuff cos i need to save up for it first, of course that often means its cheaper when i eventually do buy it....

its also my understanding that the ddr4 ram will become a lot cheaper by April since the manufacturers are apparently going to start making the stuff so the price for 16gb quad channel memory should drop back down to the 150 price mark making overall system purchase a lot cheaper anyway


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> @gapottberg It's 90% a vrm temp problem. It would even throttle at stock when stressing before I installed the fan and lowered voltage. No bios settings combo changed that.


You are probably right about the VRMs being the culprit, but you would be suprised at how often the community finds a BIOS setting that is causing issues when someone swears they are all set perfectly once we actually get a chance to look at pics of every BIOS page.

Good luck on getting a gooe sale price. Gfx cards prices have been flying all over the place. I saw an RX 580 8GB fir $250 the other day buy it lasted abouy an hour before it sold out. That is a really good price for that card. 1060s i am sure have similat flash deals popping up all month. Keep your eyes peeled and your trigger finger ready.


----------



## bebius

Here are the pics if you like to take a look:





Gpu prices in Greece are higher, like 300$ for an entry 1060 6gb. 580s are in shortage so they cost around 400$.


----------



## nanotm

change LLC to auto or extreme

change core control to manual and set all to enabled

change nb link speed up to 2400

get rid of the negative voltage for cpu and cpu/nb (i have mine set to 1.380 which is basically stock volts)

set cool and quiet to disabled

if its stable with all of those settings then you can increase the core multipler from 20 to 21 for a 200MHz overclock (basically running all cores at the standard 4.2GHz boost speed) and that should be easy to cool with even the stock cooler, of course if you go aio then you can probably pump that up to about 4.5GHz with volts at 1.425

of ocurse if your mobo is weak then you will struggle and possibly kill it and the cpu if try to push the overclock /


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> change LLC to auto or extreme
> 
> change core control to manual and set all to enabled
> 
> change nb link speed up to 2400
> 
> get rid of the negative voltage for cpu and cpu/nb (i have mine set to 1.380 which is basically stock volts)
> 
> set cool and quiet to disabled
> 
> if its stable with all of those settings then you can increase the core multipler from 20 to 21 for a 200MHz overclock (basically running all cores at the standard 4.2GHz boost speed) and that should be easy to cool with even the stock cooler, of course if you go aio then you can probably pump that up to about 4.5GHz with volts at 1.425
> 
> of ocurse if your mobo is weak then you will struggle and possibly kill it and the cpu if try to push the overclock /


Be very careful messing with LLC if you are running a near max OC and are not familiar with exactly what you get by upping it. It can cause extream stress on the parts that may be near their limits as is.

A better practice would be to back it off to something lower like 3.6ghz locked clock and do some stress test trials with a lower voltage and different LLC settings to see exactly how it affects your idle and full load voltage. Pay special attention to the minimum dips you get over a 10+ min test as those are the points of failure and instability in many cases. Find the LLC that eliminates the most Vdroop without over volting beyond what you set it to.

Thank you for the pics. I have some recomendations on changes you might try as well, but not until i get home where i can see them better than on my phone.

I will also add a pic of the screen from my own Asrock bios i was refering to. Yours may not have similar throttle controls page as not all BIOS do, but if it does you did not show a picture of it above and it still may be part of your problem.


----------



## tashcz

I think it's the CPU. My old 8320 also did that crap. Needed 1.56V to get 4.5GHz semi-stable.


----------



## gapottberg

So from a better look at your BIOS I have one suggestion you should try. I would start by backing off your OC to something like stock voltage and 3.7-3.8ghz for preliminary testing.

One thing I notice that has been a common cause of instability for some people is that your HT clock speed is significantly higher than the CPU/NB clock speed. This was a common setting on the earliest bulldozer chips and was later revised as a poor practice on later models due to frequently (but not always) being a source of instability.

Before doing any testing Download HWINFO64 as it is the best for monitoring FX voltage and temps in my experince. You will also want to temporarily disable Cool and Quiet mode. Both that and C1E can be renabled for powersaving once you have a stable OC if you care to.

I would start by lowering your HT clock to 2200mhz to match your CPU/NB...you should be able to easily get this setting stable with say a 3.8ghz OC and your Ram at defualt timings and 1600mhz speed. This will not be a final set up but a good place to start. Starting at stock voltage run a 10-15min stress test on the CPU. Use HWINFO64 to monitor the minimum voltage you see as well as the average and max during the test. Then try using one of the other LLC settings and repeat until you have gone through all the possible LLC options.

Find the LLC option with the lowest Voltage droop during load, keep a perticular eye on max voltage when you go from idle to full load and back again as LLC can sometimes overvolt and that is why testing it on an already OCed system can be disaster if you are close to your limits.

Once you have your LLC figured out up the clocks to 4.0ghz and do your testing again monitoring voltages and temps. If you see dips and failures up the voltage one click at a time until you find a stable setup.

Repeat for 4.2ghz, and again for 4.4ghz, and maybe one more time for 4.6ghz. Make sure with each step you are recording your results somehwhere as well as all your settings.

If you manage to get a better OC with the HT and CPU/NB clocked the same speed, and want to squeeze a little more out of your system; start with uping the CPU/NB to 2400mhz and retest, you may need to add voltage to it using the NB offset. Do not mess with the other voltages for now but if it doesnt work up the offset a few clicks and try again. Mine runs at 2600mhz and needs 1.40v to do so. I can run 2400 at 1.20v so a small bump in speed can require a lot of volts on some boards.

FYI the CPU/NB is on the CPU die and has its own voltage control. Increasing its speed or volts will increase your CPU temps. It will also improve your memory controller and L3 cache speeds which are sometimes a bottleneck on FX chips.

The regular NB is refrencesing the NB chipset which is usually under a heatsink on your motherboard. You do not generally add voltage to this as it can overheat quickly and rarely improves stability. The naming can be confusing however so it is worth pointing out.

If you get 2400mhz CPU/NB stable up your HT to match and repeat. I would go as far as 2600 on both if you can manage it, but you should not need more than stock voltage on the HT and the HT should always be equal or lower than the CPU/NB speed for best stability.

Good luck. If you wanna chat about any of your settings or my methodology hit me up with a PM and I will get you in discord sometime.


----------



## gapottberg

This is the BIOS setting i am refering to. It needs to be disabled if it is an option.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Hallo guys. After some years of using and testing my 8320, I can only reach 4100mhz. I 've done it by undervolting cpu to 1.320V and puting a fan on the vrms of my crappy gigabyte 990fx. This motherboard throttles my cpu hard when temps reach ~60C. I couldn't replace my board and now I'm going for a new gpu cause my 7870xt died. Should I plan to replace my board so as to squeeze more out of my cpu and give it a future? Is it worth it? Or maybe get a liquid cooler?


i am pretty sure it is your vrms that are causing the throttling not the cpu, it shouldn't throttle at 60C. do you have a fan over them?

edit: after catching up it seems many others said this before me. should have continued to read the posts. but yea i 100% agree being a gigabyte board user myself on 2 different builds.

i modded the heat sinks of mine by adding small copper heat sinks to the vrm components not covered by the vrm heatsink and screwing the vrm heatsink of another board directly on top of my current board's with thermal paste between, and a 120mm 2200rpm fan blowing down onto them.

i never run into throttling on my gigabyte 990fx board now


----------



## jclafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Hallo guys. After some years of using and testing my 8320, I can only reach 4100mhz. I 've done it by undervolting cpu to 1.320V and puting a fan on the vrms of my crappy gigabyte 990fx. This motherboard throttles my cpu hard when temps reach ~60C. I couldn't replace my board and now I'm going for a new gpu cause my 7870xt died. Should I plan to replace my board so as to squeeze more out of my cpu and give it a future? Is it worth it? Or maybe get a liquid cooler?


Are you using HPC ? Can help with the throttle problem.... Also which giga you have?

Mine UD5 is very nice ... Got my FX-8350 to 4.9 w/ 1.51v and LLC high.

I do have active cooling in the vrm/n.b....

The FX8350/70 do clock better... And the FX-9590 even better !

?


----------



## bebius

@nanotm It stats throttling fast at higher voltages and with the settings I posted .

@gapottberg Thank you for your time. So you are suggesting lowering HT to match CPU/NB and trying to overclock from the beginning. Could this lower my temps and help avoid throttling? What's the effect on the overall performance? I am gonna try your method and tell you. I got little hopes though as it would throttle at stock settings too as I said.
There is no "thermal throttle" setting in my bios.

@jaredismee I have replaced the plastic clips of the vrm heatsink with screws to tighten it up and the thermal pad with my paste. Also added the fan of the stock cpu cooled upon that heatsink. That's how I stopped throttling but up to the voltage I presented.

@jclafi It's 990fxa ud3 rev3.0, known for throttling/vrm issues. It was praised though when I bought it. HPC is on. Nice clocks you have with that ud5.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> @nanotm It stats throttling fast at higher voltages and with the settings I posted .
> 
> @gapottberg Thank you for your time. So you are suggesting lowering HT to match CPU/NB and trying to overclock from the beginning. Could this lower my temps and help avoid throttling? What's the effect on the overall performance? I am gonna try your method and tell you. I got little hopes though as it would throttle at stock settings too as I said.
> There is no "thermal throttle" setting in my bios.
> 
> @jaredismee I have replaced the plastic clips of the vrm heatsink with screws to tighten it up and the thermal pad with my paste. Also added the fan of the stock cpu cooled upon that heatsink. That's how I stopped throttling but up to the voltage I presented.
> 
> @jclafi It's 990fxa ud3 rev3.0, known for throttling/vrm issues. It was praised though when I bought it. HPC is on. Nice clocks you have with that ud5.


You are welcome. Matching the speeds of the CPU/NB and HT are unlikely to solve your throttling issues, but are considered best practice on FX and have been shown to provide more reliable stability when overclocking.

As for advantages...there is another thread investigating significant gains in some gaming scenarios, peeticularly in minimum frame rates when pushing CPU/NB speeds to 2600mhz and better.

It is believed that same games are bottlenecking the L3cache due to its poor latency by desgin...and that the improved clockspeed helps eliminate some of the hang ups often observed in games as frame hitches and stuttering.

It is not conclusive yet as to if this is true but it seems to help some people in some scenarios and is worth trying.

Finally...lower clockspeeds and voltages will always have some impact on temps. The only way to know how much and if it is enough to matter is to try it. If you havnt already another nifty cooling trick is to add a small thin fan (many times stock cooler fans work) behind your socket. The VRMs not only heat up the heatsink but also the air traped behind the motherboard between the socket and back panel. Moveing that air witj a fan can lower temps by over 10'C in the worst case scenrios. To test this simply stress test the rig till it begins to throttle remove the back panel and place a fan blowing on the socket and watch your temps. If they fall dramaticly your case may be the culprit and a case mod adding fesh air fan to the socket may be in order.


----------



## bebius

I have seen this method of adding a fan at the mobo's back to cool vrms further. The problem is that my case is a bit inconvient for a fan to be installed there and I cannot keep it open because my pc sits in my living room. However I'm gonna give it a go too in order to clear things up a bit.
What mobo would you suggest? Diggiddi suggested 970 aura. I would like to find a used one so as to cut the cost.
Would it then be ethical to sell my current one knowing of the issues?


----------



## jclafi

I have a close friend with UD3 and FX-8350. Same CPU i have.

Don't know why but his temps are waaayyy higher compared to my..

And the diference is brutal in both socket and CPU, about 25°c.

It's suposed to be the same 8+2 digital vrm.

Very unusual.

?


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> I have seen this method of adding a fan at the mobo's back to cool vrms further. The problem is that my case is a bit inconvient for a fan to be installed there and I cannot keep it open because my pc sits in my living room. However I'm gonna give it a go too in order to clear things up a bit.
> What mobo would you suggest? Diggiddi suggested 970 aura. I would like to find a used one so as to cut the cost.
> Would it then be ethical to sell my current one knowing of the issues?


the sabretooth 990 is a better board if you can find one,

legally so long as you sell it as working and it works there is no come back for used goods, if someone asks you about overclocking then you have to tell them the truth but otherwise no you don't have to mention it
ethically speaking just ask for a cheap price (say €15>25) or if you ebay it just list it as a no reserve 99cent auction, you can specify that its "not a good overclocking board" but perfect fom normal use and your covered completely









i wouldn't personally be worried about selling it on since it clearly works as designed by the manufacturer/

as to the settings making it heat up faster, that sounds like the cpu cooler isn't doing the job properly, or the case airflow is really poor screwing up the cpu cooler's efforts, i ran my cpu @4.2 on all cores at stock settings for 2 years on the stock cooler +fan and never got over 30 degrees idle and 50 when gaming (but my god was it a noise maker) now i have an AIO cooler in there and am running it at 4.7 on all cores and its sitting below 30 degrees idle and only just nudging 55 on full load when the gpu is maxed out and dumping masses of heat inside the case , of course it spikes up in the 40's when its sat doing nothing because windows likes to suddenly max out the cpu randomly when your not doing anything for whatever t he latest background task is (i actually really dislike that about windows 10 right now, the fact it will just decide to download and install something without any interaction and no way to disable it when your using the pc so mid game your 100% cpu/gpu usage suddenly becomes 40% and your dead for no apparent reason..... )


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> I have a close friend with UD3 and FX-8350. Same CPU i have.
> 
> Don't know why but his temps are waaayyy higher compared to my..
> 
> And the diference os brutal in both socket and CPU, about 25°c.
> 
> It's suposed to be the same 8+2 digital vrm.
> 
> Very unusual.
> 
> ?


happen to know the batch numbers of each chip? If not please dont trouble yourself on my account. I was just curious


----------



## Minotaurtoo

here is the thread gapottberg mentioned about cpu/nb overclocking if anyone is interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance


----------



## jclafi

I´m curious too !! However i believe the only way to know that is read the information in the chip. To do that, i have o un mount my Hyper 212x and the CoolerRight 120Ultra (my old cooler) that my friend use...

And that my friend, is very annoying....










I quite surprise we almost are in 2018 and i do not have motive to change my platform...I did spend some $$$$ on upgrades this year (i know better not invest in dead platform) but worth every penny.

The upgrades give new life to my PC, and the cost was quiet low... I add 8 GB Corsair Vengeance, new CPU cooler (dropped temps by 10ºc, even if the old one was suposed to be better) and a new GPU, Pascal Galax GTX 1060 6 GB O.C.

I´m very happy with my FX... All my games maxed out @ 1080p.

I honestly dont know when i will have the need to upgrade my RIG.

In load the voltage goes to 1.51v . *LLC on High.*





Take care my friend !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> happen to know the batch numbers of each chip? If not please dont trouble yourself on my account. I was just curious


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> I´m curious too !! However i believe the only way to know that is read the information in the chip. To do that, i have o un mount my Hyper 212x and the CoolerRight 120Ultra (my old cooler) that my friend use...
> 
> And that my friend, is very annoying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite surprise we almost are in 2018 and i do not have motive to change my platform...I did spend some $$$$ on upgrades this year (i know better not invest in dead platform) but worth every penny.
> 
> The upgrades give new life to my PC, and the cost was quiet low... I add 8 GB Corsair Vengeance, new CPU cooler (dropped temps by 10ºc, even if the old one was suposed to be better) and a new GPU, Pascal Galax GTX 1060 6 GB O.C.
> 
> I´m very happy with my FX... All my games maxed out @ 1080p.
> 
> I honestly dont know when i will have the need to upgrade my RIG.
> 
> In load the voltage goes to 1.51v . *LLC on High.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care my friend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> happen to know the batch numbers of each chip? If not please dont trouble yourself on my account. I was just curious
Click to expand...

certainly not worth the trouble to go looking thats for sure. appreciate the reply.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> I´m curious too !! However i believe the only way to know that is read the information in the chip. To do that, i have o un mount my Hyper 212x and the CoolerRight 120Ultra (my old cooler) that my friend use...
> 
> And that my friend, is very annoying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite surprise we almost are in 2018 and i do not have motive to change my platform...I did spend some $$$$ on upgrades this year (i know better not invest in dead platform) but worth every penny.
> 
> The upgrades give new life to my PC, and the cost was quiet low... I add 8 GB Corsair Vengeance, new CPU cooler (dropped temps by 10ºc, even if the old one was suposed to be better) and a new GPU, Pascal Galax GTX 1060 6 GB O.C.
> 
> I´m very happy with my FX... All my games maxed out @ 1080p.
> 
> I honestly dont know when i will have the need to upgrade my RIG.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In load the voltage goes to 1.51v . *LLC on High.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care my friend !


hmm i see older versions of cpuz are givign way better results than newer version lol. but also how are your scores so low?

i have the bus speed at 215 the multi at 22.5 givign me 4850 MHz on 1.404 volts and i'm 3 marks below you for the single core and less than 20 points behind in the multi core (this has of course bumped my ht/nb speeds up to 2800 and the ram from 1866 up to 2015)

anyway try using a more modern version and comparing it to the latest generation of cpu's its funny to see folks slapping all the cash down only to get a 5% increase on output over a 5 year old workhorse XD


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> hmm i see older versions of cpuz are givign way better results than newer version lol. but also how are your scores so low?
> 
> i have the bus speed at 215 the multi at 22.5 givign me 4850 MHz on 1.404 volts and i'm 3 marks below you for the single core and less than 20 points behind in the multi core (this has of course bumped my ht/nb speeds up to 2800 and the ram from 1866 up to 2015)
> 
> anyway try using a more modern version and comparing it to the latest generation of cpu's its funny to see folks slapping all the cash down only to get a 5% increase on output over a 5 year old workhorse XD


I noticed he had older bench scores for CPUz too. Would be nice if he got the newest one and retested as i cant remember my old scores.

I feel the same about my pending upgrade. I have this FX-8320e tuned so well there isnt a game I play that I cannot run at settings I am happy with. Most maxed out. The gains are there with Ryzen but they dont seem warrented other than I just really want a new toy to build and tinker with as I am reaching the limits of how far I can push my hardware I have.

My plan is to hold out till Ryzen+ that will hopefully launch in the spring and see what my taxes look like. Might jump in then.

For now my FX keeps kicking. AdoresTV just posted anothet great video last night how all this BS tech press testing is still emphasizing things like 720p CPU bottlenecking being a good prediction of future performance...while ignoring how core count matters...then showing real data that basicly proves its horse **** at even predicting as far as 1 year out.

I dont compelely agree with his take but cores matter in the future. How much is debatable and case by case but FX is showing that trend to be true and Ryzen is already continuing the point.

All those tech press people who said R7 was overkill for gaming and would essentially perform like a R3 in games for the forseeable future are more wrong every day. Having 8 true cores matters more and more every year in gaming and just shows how forward thinking FX was. Perhaps a little too forward but i am not complaining.


----------



## jclafi

I don´t know if my score´s are really low, but since your FX is @ 4850MHz and mine @ 4920Mhz, the diference is only 70Mhz, so both systems are quite even, CPU wise. for me the score is OK.

The way i see it, since you got better RAM and faster N.B, your system must be faster game wise. My Ram is 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL9.

We can test both systems with the same version of CPUz, the correct thing to do. However i can assure you, my system is a bullet. heheheheheh

Take care !

=D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> hmm i see older versions of cpuz are givign way better results than newer version lol. but also how are your scores so low?
> 
> i have the bus speed at 215 the multi at 22.5 givign me 4850 MHz on 1.404 volts and i'm 3 marks below you for the single core and less than 20 points behind in the multi core (this has of course bumped my ht/nb speeds up to 2800 and the ram from 1866 up to 2015)
> 
> anyway try using a more modern version and comparing it to the latest generation of cpu's its funny to see folks slapping all the cash down only to get a 5% increase on output over a 5 year old workhorse XD


----------



## nanotm

ahh i don't know about all that i upped my speeds a tick too much and everything went haywire,

sure i have 1866 rated ram and i have it boosted past spec but i might of made a boo boo when i bought 4 x 4 gb sticks since its a lot harder to push 4 sticks past the rated levels,

also it seems my fx 8350 doesn't like going past 4850mhz as soon as i tweak it past that point i start getting bsod's and i wont push the voltage past 1.45 because i don't trust my old hardware that much XD


----------



## Melcar

I used to run 4x8gb @ 2133mhz no problem on a 4.8ghz overclock. Of course, that was with a fairly good motherboard and some highish voltages. It did take some patience to tweak the RAM, and for little real world gain.
NB speeds also don't do much past 2400mhz.


----------



## bebius

I got pumped and after some thinking removed the fan from vrms and installed a 2nd on on my Evo 212 for push-pull. I hadn't done it because I thought vrms should be blown at directly and I didn't know I had adaptors for a 2nd cpu fan







Temps got down a lot while stressing and the airflow is very good over the vrms heatsink. I managed to get at 4.2ghz without throttling, 10 IBT runs, for 1st time after 4 years, yeaaah. I'm gonna go for higher and also try gappotberg's suggestions about matching HT with CPU/nb clocks.


----------



## gapottberg

Well done sir. The good karma from BIOS pics continues.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> I got pumped and after some thinking removed the fan from vrms and installed a 2nd on on my Evo 212 for push-pull. I hadn't done it because I thought vrms should be blown at directly and I didn't know I had adaptors for a 2nd cpu fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps got down a lot while stressing and the airflow is very good over the vrms heatsink. I managed to get at 4.2ghz without throttling, 10 IBT runs, for 1st time after 4 years, yeaaah. I'm gonna go for higher and also try gappotberg's suggestions about matching HT with CPU/nb clocks.


I wouldn't worry too much about matching HT & CPU-NB. Just keep the HT around 2200 to 2400MHz-ish and it'll be good, Mainly just push the core and CPU-NB. A higher CPU-NB freq can help with the core also.


----------



## bebius

HT is at 2600 atm, so you also suggesting lowering it?


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about matching HT & CPU-NB. Just keep the HT around 2200 to 2400MHz-ish and it'll be good, Mainly just push the core and CPU-NB. A higher CPU-NB freq can help with the core also.


I agree. Matching them isnt critical. Running the HT faster than the NB has been known to cause instability in some cases but it is not a hard and fast rule. He had his HT at 2600 and the CPU/NB at only 2200. Hence my sugestion.

Also faster CPU/NB speeds do help the L3 cache and memory controller, so getting it up to 2600 may show measurable improvement in some work loads.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> HT is at 2600 atm, so you also suggesting lowering it?


You really only need to try lowering it if you run into instability or it fails stress testing. Ideally if you could get them both to 2600mhz that would be the best option.


----------



## bebius

While trying to get higher, I successfully made it to 4.3, then I shot for 4.4ghz. I failed ibt high settings, and before increasing voltage I lowered HT to 2200. And it passed! Now I'm testing it further but things are going very good. Thanks again gapottberg and all the guys that helped. Do you think I should replace my ac F12 fan with something better? As a 2nd cpu fan. Mobo doesnt have 2nd cpu fan pins so I need to run it at max speed.


----------



## nanotm

i hope you tried pushing the NB to 2600 before dropping the HT

to be totally honest both should be at a minimum of 2400, the absolute best results are obtained at 2800 for both when ram is at 933 or 1866mhz (dual channel ram :XD)

also its fine normally to run your CPU at 1.45 volts with llc at high and cpu/nb llc at high, just put your dram to 1.50 volts and run it in docp or xmp profile and it will work sweet as a mutts nuts,

make sure to disable c1e and c6 and turbo core and to hit the core page and set it to manual and enabled on all cores then start pumping the multi to around 23.0 and hitting the save key in the bios


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> i hope you tried pushing the NB to 2600 before dropping the HT
> 
> to be totally honest both should be at a minimum of 2400, the absolute best results are obtained at 2800 for both when ram is at 933 or 1866mhz (dual channel ram :XD)
> 
> also its fine normally to run your CPU at 1.45 volts with llc at high and cpu/nb llc at high, just put your dram to 1.50 volts and run it in docp or xmp profile and it will work sweet as a mutts nuts,
> 
> make sure to disable c1e and c6 and turbo core and to hit the core page and set it to manual and enabled on all cores then start pumping the multi to around 23.0 and hitting the save key in the bios


Hmm...since I see you advising LLC settings for a second time, I get the feeling you're not familiar with Gigabyte's LLC settings. The first time you advised to use Extreme. On Gigabyte boards everything above Medium will make the voltage overshoot. Extreme almost never is a good LLC setting to use on Gigabyte boards and can get dangerous easily if you don't know what to expect. High might be a usable setting but will mostly result in higher-than-set voltages too.

I just think a warning or at least an explanation is in order when advising for those settings


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1LL*
> 
> Hmm...since I see you advising LLC settings for a second time, I get the feeling you're not familiar with Gigabyte's LLC settings. The first time you advised to use Extreme. On Gigabyte boards everything above Medium will make the voltage overshoot. Extreme almost never is a good LLC setting to use on Gigabyte boards and can get dangerous easily if you don't know what to expect. High might be a usable setting but will mostly result in higher-than-set voltages too.
> 
> I just think a warning or at least an explanation is in order when advising for those settings


ahh well then thank you for pointing this out, your right i don't have Experience with gigabyte boards (well not since the insta kill your cpu ones of the early 00's) and i was making my recommendations based on my experience


----------



## bebius

I 'm only trying to up my cpu a bit without minimum voltage so I wouldn't up LLC anyway. Also I don't want to up NB too cause my rig can't stand more heat at all.


----------



## gapottberg

The CPU/NB speed does potentially leave some performance on the table when running it only at 2200mhz but it is unclear how much. What I and others are trying to figure out right now in the thread Minotuartoo linked. What we know for sure is that games that are more CPU bound and intensive seem to be affected the most. What is unclear is if the gains are universal or require other factors.

It may be that at certian ram speeds like 1600mhz the gains are insignificant beyond some NB speed. So purely for example...up to 2200mhz may show some slight gain in performance when running 1600mhz ram...but beyond that it gains nothing. However, with ram speed at 2400mhz there is more to gain by going as high as 2800+ speeds. We just dont have good data on where the breakpoints are and if they are universal.

CPU speed is another factor and it seems on the sutrface the people with the highest gains from boosting CPU/NB speeds also have the highest OCs and are pushing 4.9 - 5.0ghz on their CPUs. Slower CPU OCs may not need to go as high before they are tapped out of free perfomance on the CPU/NB.

The amount of time and redundancy it takes to test all these variable independantly and throughly is intense. Especially if you want to do it in a scientificlly viable manner. Me being a working scientist for as living cringes at using so much annecdotal evidence but at there very least it is clear there is something going on with CPU/NB speeds and potential gains. More work needs to be done to replicate and document results. I am hoping to have more time to contribute or collaborate in the future as our best resource on the topic was compromised and is becoming dated.


----------



## Melcar

Just push it as high as you can. Ask questions latter







.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> The CPU/NB speed does potentially leave some performance on the table when running it only at 2200mhz but it is unclear how much. What I and others are trying to figure out right now in the thread Minotuartoo linked. What we know for sure is that games that are more CPU bound and intensive seem to be affected the most. What is unclear is if the gains are universal or require other factors.
> 
> It may be that at certian ram speeds like 1600mhz the gains are insignificant beyond some NB speed. So purely for example...up to 2200mhz may show some slight gain in performance when running 1600mhz ram...but beyond that it gains nothing. However, with ram speed at 2400mhz there is more to gain by going as high as 2800+ speeds. We just dont have good data on where the breakpoints are and if they are universal.
> 
> CPU speed is another factor and it seems on the sutrface the people with the highest gains from boosting CPU/NB speeds also have the highest OCs and are pushing 4.9 - 5.0ghz on their CPUs. Slower CPU OCs may not need to go as high before they are tapped out of free perfomance on the CPU/NB.
> 
> The amount of time and redundancy it takes to test all these variable independantly and throughly is intense. Especially if you want to do it in a scientificlly viable manner. Me being a working scientist for as living cringes at using so much annecdotal evidence but at there very least it is clear there is something going on with CPU/NB speeds and potential gains. More work needs to be done to replicate and document results. I am hoping to have more time to contribute or collaborate in the future as our best resource on the topic was compromised and is becoming dated.


Yes, my system seems to get quite the boost from cpu/nb speeds of 2600 +.... my sons gets a boost but because both his ram and core speeds are slower the boost seems to be less percentage wise... very good summary of our research to date... what we really need is several people to contribute unbiased data from a variety of pc builds and games to build a knowledge base on the subject... I admit I got a little excited prematurely when naming the thread based only on my results... but for the most part I can say with confidence that if your cpu clocks are at 5ghz and you run 2400 mhz ram then your cpu/nb needs to be 2600 or more if possible to get the best performance : )


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> The CPU/NB speed does potentially leave some performance on the table when running it only at 2200mhz but it is unclear how much. What I and others are trying to figure out right now in the thread Minotuartoo linked. What we know for sure is that games that are more CPU bound and intensive seem to be affected the most. What is unclear is if the gains are universal or require other factors.
> 
> It may be that at certian ram speeds like 1600mhz the gains are insignificant beyond some NB speed. So purely for example...up to 2200mhz may show some slight gain in performance when running 1600mhz ram...but beyond that it gains nothing. However, with ram speed at 2400mhz there is more to gain by going as high as 2800+ speeds. We just dont have good data on where the breakpoints are and if they are universal.
> 
> CPU speed is another factor and it seems on the sutrface the people with the highest gains from boosting CPU/NB speeds also have the highest OCs and are pushing 4.9 - 5.0ghz on their CPUs. Slower CPU OCs may not need to go as high before they are tapped out of free perfomance on the CPU/NB.
> 
> The amount of time and redundancy it takes to test all these variable independantly and throughly is intense. Especially if you want to do it in a scientificlly viable manner. Me being a working scientist for as living cringes at using so much annecdotal evidence but at there very least it is clear there is something going on with CPU/NB speeds and potential gains. More work needs to be done to replicate and document results. I am hoping to have more time to contribute or collaborate in the future as our best resource on the topic was compromised and is becoming dated.


Maybe we need a standardized set of benchmarks so we can all run them on our various systems and compare data. I've got a sample size of 4 8 core piledriver chips across different platforms, there are at least a few in this thread actively using 8 core piledriver chips.

I've got plans to tweak around one very specific metric - monero mining. It's L3 cache intensive, but if I switched things up and added in zcash that's memory bandwidth intensive. All I would need to do is add in a graphics benchmark and I could test the pcie subsystem.


----------



## nanotm

well just to add to anecdotal evidence for you, i tweaked a few more eggs from my cpu's performance, starting off with the ht/nb set to 2600 i pushed the fsb from 200 to 215 which moved the ram up to 2016 and the ht/nb up to 2750 the gain was an extra 20fps whilst playing mass effect Andromeda with the high preset (my gfx card cant run ultra) with highs of 150 and lows of 100 (much better than highs of 101 and lows of 50 which is what i was getting with everything on stock)

i also got way better cinebench scores (824 on the cpu test and 94.23 on the video test, compared to the stock settings of 80 fps and 600) and improved my cpuz benchmark multi score from 1700 to 1912 (ver 1.80.1x64)

when i dialled the fsb down to 205 (ram instability) the ht/nb dropped lower and the scores in benchmarks dropped as did the fps in the game.............
however the system ran aida64 stability test (all of the top 4 boxes checked) for 30 minutes before i got bored and just started playing games (yes i know every says you should run stab tests for hours but i have found that instability tends to crash the system or the test within a minute of starting it)


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Maybe we need a standardized set of benchmarks so we can all run them on our various systems and compare data. I've got a sample size of 4 8 core piledriver chips across different platforms, there are at least a few in this thread actively using 8 core piledriver chips.
> 
> I've got plans to tweak around one very specific metric - monero mining. It's L3 cache intensive, but if I switched things up and added in zcash that's memory bandwidth intensive. All I would need to do is add in a graphics benchmark and I could test the pcie subsystem.


There was indeed a gentleman who provided an exceptional look at this when FX was new. Sadly while his post is still available to read much of his charts and data were picture files that are no longer hosted, making it hard to know what he was looking at as his conclusions often refrence data in photos rather than listing it.

I also feel that software has moved forward aince then, and perticularly so in newer games and APIs that are demanding more of CPUs in games...but also providing the means to utilize the multi core desgin DX11 and older APIs rarely is ever did.

On a side note...I did see a comment on AC:Orgins that it was scaling performace in up to 32 cores/threads using DX11! My how times have changed.

It would be cool if a group of us recreated his work in a more permenant fashion. I am up to help. OC.net has a discord channel and I have one of my own. Anyone interestes should PM me if you want to jump in and chat sometime about it.


----------



## tashcz

Could someone explain to me how TIM appliance could case IBT AVX to fail? I've reapplied TIM after 6 months (I usually do so), I've stress tested before and after, and after I'm getting lower temps but I fail on the 4th or 5th run of IBT. Nothing has changed except I reapplied TIM as I usually do.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Could someone explain to me how TIM appliance could case IBT AVX to fail? I've reapplied TIM after 6 months (I usually do so), I've stress tested before and after, and after I'm getting lower temps but I fail on the 4th or 5th run of IBT. Nothing has changed except I reapplied TIM as I usually do.


well depends on your cooler, ive had problems with some of the screw down types causing torsion to the mobo before, especially if your using an AIO with those nasty spring form asertek block holders ....


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> well depends on your cooler, ive had problems with some of the screw down types causing torsion to the mobo before, especially if your using an AIO with those nasty spring form asertek block holders ....


It's a D15 now (last 6-7 monthts), got tired of AIOs. It has two screws, maybe that prevents the spread. I do one turn on one side, then one on the other side. But still... this is not the first time it's happening. What I think is one core's not making good contact and heats more than the rest, resulting in IBT errors. I get no L3 cache errors though, just a bad calculation in IBT.

Seriously... I can't find a cooler that fits my needs...


----------



## jclafi

If you can cool it, you can clock it !

I read this in some user details... It´s so true !










Regarding your problems to find a proper cooler to the FX be aware.... There ins´t such thing dude....

The more you cool down the bastard, the more you clock it !

It´s like a disease that you can´t cure...

Thank good !!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> It's a D15 now (last 6-7 monthts), got tired of AIOs. It has two screws, maybe that prevents the spread. I do one turn on one side, then one on the other side. But still... this is not the first time it's happening. What I think is one core's not making good contact and heats more than the rest, resulting in IBT errors. I get no L3 cache errors though, just a bad calculation in IBT.
> 
> Seriously... I can't find a cooler that fits my needs...


----------



## nanotm

do you just plop a blob of paste in the middle of the cpu and let the cooler spread it out or are you of the spread it yourself way of thinking?

personally i have always dropped a blob in the centre of the cpu and let the cooler spread it out which has resulted in much better cooling results and if there are any problems also lets me see instantly when i take the cooler off that something wasn't seated right or some other problem like not enough paste ....

i do use non conductive paste as well and buy a new tube of the stuff every year because it goes off (ok one time i used an old tube and it was more of an insulator than a thermal conductor but that was in the early 00's) conductive has killed more than one mobo for me in the early days when i wasn't really sure what i was doing and would often get too much paste on the cpu ....


----------



## tashcz

It is true. I've had a couple of AIO units, mostly CM, and they did perform a lot better than the noctua (its not an airflow issue, I even tried it outside the case). I must say there was a few C difference between the AIO's and the Noctua. But years ago I read that FX's love water more than air. Guess it's true. I'd say I have a decent 8370E which needs 1.42V for 4.6GHz and 1.46V for 4.7GHz (load voltages) but the heat...

Weird thing is the Noctua heatsink isn't that hot, it's barely warm. Also, my CPU is lapped. On AIO's that gave me a 3-4C difference.

I'm not reaching any critical temps (core temps are 53C, I get peaks of 55C), my socket is under 67C all the time, VRM's got 2x40mm fans blowing onto the heatsink but still, only thing that made a difference is the TIM appliance.

I ran out of Arctic MX-4 a year ago, there's no MX-4 in Serbia, I just order some from abroad. Will see if that makes a difference. I got hooked to MX-4's performance. I hope it will do it's magic.

And I'm again thinking of hopping onto the AIO train to try out the Liquid Freezers that Arctic has. In all benchmarks they rule. As I got one Vishera system that's dissasambled but fully operational, if it's so bad I will use it there. I also need to build another PC (probably coffee lake but Ryzen is still an option) so more coolers won't be bad.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> do you just plop a blob of paste in the middle of the cpu and let the cooler spread it out or are you of the spread it yourself way of thinking?
> 
> personally i have always dropped a blob in the centre of the cpu and let the cooler spread it out which has resulted in much better cooling results and if there are any problems also lets me see instantly when i take the cooler off that something wasn't seated right or some other problem like not enough paste ....
> 
> i do use non conductive paste as well and buy a new tube of the stuff every year because it goes off (ok one time i used an old tube and it was more of an insulator than a thermal conductor but that was in the early 00's) conductive has killed more than one mobo for me in the early days when i wasn't really sure what i was doing and would often get too much paste on the cpu ....


Yeah, just a small spot, a bit smaller than the pea size in the middle, and then tighten all the screws equally at the same time so it spreads. Hasn't failed me before I got the Noctua. I'd never use anything other than MX-4 but was forced to use NH-T1 or whatever it's called since I only had some cheapos laying around. I never apply too much TIM, I'm pretty sure of my methods but it's either that the D15 is underperforming the AIOs but more silent or somethings wrong with it - can't say its bad since it does keep the CPU @ 4.6GHz in very low 50's. But IBT stability is an issue.


----------



## nanotm

maybe a stupid question but you did set the system back to defaults when you changed the paste? might sound daft but overclocks can be unstable if anything changes no matter how minor and your supposed to "redo them" each time you move and mess with the bits connected to the mobo

it could be something as strange as the fan wire moved position and a transient effect is no longer present in something or other and thats now throwing the system into instability

i know i'm lazy and i have my oc profile saved but i still revert to defaults then boot run a quick test then reload my profile and run another one, if the profile doesn't work i will tweak something and hope that fixes it


----------



## tashcz

Nope, didn't touch the BIOS after or before I reapplied TIM. Every setting seems fine. I even reverted to the "stable" profile I have. Only thing changed is that I had tightened my RAM timings a bit, but seems that doesn't affect anything.

It's probably one core with bad contact to the heatsink that's messing me up. But it's weird I get no L3 errors, just a bad calc. I was keen to go higher on my OC but looks like this is Noctuas limit for my chip. 4.7GHz brings me peaks of 65C that I don't like, and socket hitting 70s.


----------



## tashcz

To summarize the night - it's a no-go till MX-4 gets here.

I pass Prime95 for hours - though with a bunch of heat (65C on the cores after 30 mins, 75C socket) and there's no problem about it. But the heat is enormous. It might be my ambient that's 26C minimum even in winter (central heating and great isolation, new windows etc), that and hot air from the PC...

Could it just be something odd going on with IBT since I get no errors with prime?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> To summarize the night - it's a no-go till MX-4 gets here.
> 
> I pass Prime95 for hours - though with a bunch of heat (65C on the cores after 30 mins, 75C socket) and there's no problem about it. But the heat is enormous. It might be my ambient that's 26C minimum even in winter (central heating and great isolation, new windows etc), that and hot air from the PC...
> 
> Could it just be something odd going on with IBT since I get no errors with prime?


Monitor your cpu/nb and nb volts closely at a clock just under what fails IBT at vs how it behaves while priming.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Monitor your cpu/nb and nb volts closely at a clock just under what fails IBT at vs how it behaves while priming.


I disassambled everything, changed the paste, then tried IBT - failed 5th time. Then I went to BIOS thinking maybe my voltage for some reason isn't enough anymore. I upped the voltage by 1 notch (not sure how much that is, like 0.03) and it was stable. Who knows, maybe the DIGI+ messed up a bit or the chip degraded - though I pay close attention to temps and my cores never go above 55C, even when Noctua sucks the air from the GPU backplate.

All in all... now it's 1.404V to 1.428 under full load for 4.62GHZ (or 4.6GHz as it shows in BIOS). Used to be 1.392V to 1.428V. I've looked at my screenshots from before, seems like the Nepton and other AIO's I've owned operated in lower ambient since I changed windows in the whole apartment and now it's a lot hotter during winter. I get a 30C delta over ambient (max) @ 4.6 with the Noctua. Guess I could go for 4.7GHz, but that extra heat for the air cooler... I don't know, I'm just not up for it.

Also.. HWinfo shows 11.8 to 11.3V while under load on the 12V rail. But when I plug my multimeter to the molex I see 12.06 when idling and 11.90V while under heavy load. Something's wrong with the voltage sensors.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> maybe a stupid question but you did set the system back to defaults when you changed the paste? might sound daft but overclocks can be unstable if anything changes no matter how minor and your supposed to "redo them" each time you move and mess with the bits connected to the mobo
> 
> it could be something as strange as the fan wire moved position and a transient effect is no longer present in something or other and thats now throwing the system into instability
> 
> i know i'm lazy and i have my oc profile saved but i still revert to defaults then boot run a quick test then reload my profile and run another one, if the profile doesn't work i will tweak something and hope that fixes it


I've never had to change an OC for re pastes, case or GPU transplants. If it's that marginal that a change to anything other than motherboard or RAM is a problem, there's a good chance of bad data from screwed up writes to memory.


----------



## tashcz

Got no doubts in my memory, even though it's pretty tight for the modules and OC'd a bit, I never had a crash in the last 6-7 months. Not sure but I think due to temps the vcore doesn't boost up a bit when it needs as the Noctua pulls the heat away too fast. That might be why I need 1.404V instead of 1.392V as a minimal voltage.

Will tell you guys more once I get the MX-4 if there's any difference. Don't know why but since I got the Aura, one day I'm IBT stable and next day I'm not. But I remember needing low ambients to be stable. Maybe higher temps require more volts.

Any way to calibrate mobo voltage sensors? They are off. Even in BIOS and I got the newest BIOS (3 mnths old)


----------



## gapottberg

Is anyone rocking the Saberkitty Revision 3.0? And if so at what price if any would you consider grabbing one?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Is anyone rocking the Saberkitty Revision 3.0? And if so at what price if any would you consider grabbing one?


I'd pay 120, but they're more than that. Ebay prices are pushing 200 bucks.


----------



## gapottberg

Yeah, $200 is what I saw too. Feels a little steep for a dead end platform, but maybe not for one of the highest end Motherboards in the AM3+ socket ever made. My gut says I would maybe consider $150-$180 though. Maybe...


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Yeah, $200 is what I saw too. Feels a little steep for a dead end platform, but maybe not for one of the highest end Motherboards in the AM3+ socket ever made. My gut says I would maybe consider $150-$180 though. Maybe...


No NVME support and starting to get into Ryzen territory. It's a tough call, just feels like a lot of coin for a dead platform.


----------



## nanotm

yeah they were actually less than half that price before all the am4 stuff got released its crazy how fast the prices went up....

i got my rev2.0 4 years ago brand new for £50 replacing the original am3+ mobo that i broke the pci-e socket on although i actually wanted to get the same mobo the sabrekitty was cheaper and obviously better lol

i wouldn't buy one now though


----------



## tashcz

Well Asus' prices are really a slap in the face. I mean, the CHVZ never lost it's value. And while still being an ROG board it's more than 5 years old, but costs 230EUR here. For that money I can get almost any Hero board that exists. Not to mention the CHVZ "style" is really outdated today. Yeah, boards are great, both sabertooths and the chvz, but damn it people, CPU's are dropping prices, mobos should too.


----------



## gapottberg

Idk man. Since Ryzen launched i really expected FX to fall off a cliff. I mean i got my 8320e on sale for $90 like 2 years ago...and on new egg right now its what? $120. The FN FX 6300 is barely sub $100 right now. That thing should be competing with $70 chips new and maybe $50 used? Maybe? CPUs of yesteryear still have a long way to fall to even be semi viable buys.


----------



## tashcz

Well, we don't get a lot of sales here in Serbia, and when we do it's like 5-10% off. Never more than that. But the prices of CPUs are going down a bit... 8350 or whatever (I always put them in the same basket, regarding of 8320/e/8370/e etc) are about 110-130EUR now. They used to be 150EUR+ a few months ago. But we either lack high-end mobos or have reaaaly overpriced ones.

There's a stock of DS3P's, my first FX board. It's priced at 100$ US. That's just crazy for a board like that with 4 power phases and literally NOTHING except basic components. It's in the range of my AM1I that was 30EUR. And hell yeah I'd rather buy more AM1 systems right now than AM3+. But no stock of anything that has AM1 in it's name. It's a really underestimated platform.


----------



## nanotm

yeah as soon as the rumours started about the ryzen cpu's having some kind of problem the fx gear jumped back up in price....

i like most expected that they would plummet in price with the release of the new stuff but it never happened, i was looking out to grab something like an 8370 to upgrade my kids pc's with (replacing the 1055t's they've been using for 7 years) but it never happened they didn't drop below the 50 bucks point even for used ones (which were often higher priced than the brand new stuff in the store) which literally made no sense, i mean i know there good workhorse everyday cpu's (becasue ive had my 8350 since 2012) but to still be priced above the new am4 cpu range is just crazy...

then again i had also been hoping that the new vega gpu's would of caused the older rx4 /rx5 stuff to drop in price as well and that never happened either...... and sure i would of bought a couple of nvidia cards if their prices didnt remain sky high as well, one of my kids is still running the gtx570 i got back in 2011 and has started making noises about the fact its not up to the job for his colledge work ..... i dont think he realises i could literally refurbiush his entire room for the price of a new card .... thank god he only plays games on a console otherwise i would be really up the creek wihtout a paddle wiht current tech prices /


----------



## SavantStrike

The only place I saw FX prices drop was micro center. The 8320e was dropped to 70 bucks (50 after rebate). I snatched one up and forgot to mail the rebate.

I've been looking for a board that has NVME support as well as ECC support though and haven't had any luck. It's like trying to find a unicorn.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The only place I saw FX prices drop was micro center. The 8320e was dropped to 70 bucks (50 after rebate). I snatched one up and forgot to mail the rebate.
> 
> I've been looking for a board that has NVME support as well as ECC support though and haven't had any luck. It's like trying to find a unicorn.


just get one of the pci-e adaptors if you want to waste your money on an nvme drive, there is zero benefit to using nvme drives unless your doing certain specific tasks that require the high bandwidth drive access and even then only a very limited number of high end expensive software will actually utilise the full potential of nvme drives (outside of enterprise use that is)

your actually better off getting a standard 6gbs sata ssd in terms of cost/performance for 99.99% of stuff, nvme drives dont even have a positive benefit on everyday stuff over that provided by sata III ssd's often actually having a negative effect not to mention heat disipartion issues ....

and yeah if i get an am4 based rig in the future i'll probably buy an nvme drive because i can lol


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> just get one of the pci-e adaptors if you want to waste your money on an nvme drive, there is zero benefit to using nvme drives unless your doing certain specific tasks that require the high bandwidth drive access and even then only a very limited number of high end expensive software will actually utilise the full potential of nvme drives (outside of enterprise use that is)
> 
> your actually better off getting a standard 6gbs sata ssd in terms of cost/performance for 99.99% of stuff, nvme drives dont even have a positive benefit on everyday stuff over that provided by sata III ssd's often actually having a negative effect not to mention heat disipartion issues ....
> 
> and yeah if i get an am4 based rig in the future i'll probably buy an nvme drive because i can lol


In practice I've found NVME to be a slight bit zippier.

For my intended purpose I need NVME. I'm planning on building a FreeNAS server with a 240GB NVME cache drive and 32Gb of ECC RAM. If my m5a99fx r2.0 board worked with an add in NVME drive id be all set, but so far I haven't even found a modded BIOS for it.

Most of the later 990fx boards with NVME support dropped ECC support. This has turned into a royal pain.


----------



## nanotm

as long as your not trying to use the nvme drive as a bootable drive and just having it as a swap drive the operating system should see it and be able to use it

of course if your trying to add the os to it then your going to need some help like this https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/592133-howto-get-nvme-support-on-older-motherboards/ which seems to be about modding the bios to accept the nvme drive as a bootable device /


----------



## jclafi

Brand new FX-8320e for 50 $$ ??

Such tremendous value !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The only place I saw FX prices drop was micro center. The 8320e was dropped to 70 bucks (50 after rebate). I snatched one up and forgot to mail the rebate.
> 
> I've been looking for a board that has NVME support as well as ECC support though and haven't had any luck. It's like trying to find a unicorn.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> In practice I've found NVME to be a slight bit zippier.
> 
> For my intended purpose I need NVME. I'm planning on building a FreeNAS server with a 240GB NVME cache drive and 32Gb of ECC RAM. If my m5a99fx r2.0 board worked with an add in NVME drive id be all set, but so far I haven't even found a modded BIOS for it.
> 
> Most of the later 990fx boards with NVME support dropped ECC support. This has turned into a royal pain.


Keep in mind that nvme drives will run noticeably slower on AM3+ boards. In reviews I have seen, things like nvme and USB3.1 often run at 60-70% of their rated speeds.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Brand new FX-8320e for 50 $$ ??
> 
> Such tremendous value !


I just checked and they are now 79.99 with a 30 dollar rebate. 40 bucks after rebate... Wowza. I wonder if I should pick up a spare? What would I do with it if I don't end up needing it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> as long as your not trying to use the nvme drive as a bootable drive and just having it as a swap drive the operating system should see it and be able to use it
> 
> of course if your trying to add the os to it then your going to need some help like this https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/592133-howto-get-nvme-support-on-older-motherboards/ which seems to be about modding the bios to accept the nvme drive as a bootable device /


OS + cache. I'll have to do a BIOS mod unless I get lucky and the Gigabyte board I have unofficially supports ECC (some do apparently).


----------



## gapottberg

A super deal on an 8 core FX and a discounted motherboard bundle at Microcenter is maybe the only way I could see buying into it new. If you could get both for about $100 that paired with a reasonably priced RX-570 would make a decent entry level set up that is good enough for esports and basic gaming and as a daily driver for a few years.

You give up a future upgrade path for the extreamly low cost of the set up.

Even the 4 core Ryzen 3 with a cheap B350 will cost you double what a discounted FX + mobo combo might with a Microcenter sale.

You give up a future upgrade path but keep the total cost pretty low...and lets be honest...you are probbaly better off buying new in 2 years with the Ryzen 3 system either way, even if you can plop a R7 into it.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> A super deal on an 8 core FX and a discounted motherboard bundle at Microcenter is maybe the only way I could see buying into it new. If you could get both for about $100 that paired with a reasonably priced RX-570 would make a decent entry level set up that is good enough for esports and basic gaming and as a daily driver for a few years.
> 
> You give up a future upgrade path for the extreamly low cost of the set up.
> 
> Even the 4 core Ryzen 3 with a cheap B350 will cost you double what a discounted FX + mobo combo might with a Microcenter sale.
> 
> You give up a future upgrade path but keep the total cost pretty low...and lets be honest...you are probbaly better off buying new in 2 years with the Ryzen 3 system either way, even if you can plop a R7 into it.


The upgrade path would only be of value with a x370 board with good VRMs IMO, or you're right, the R3 is a throw away. I went with an 8320e and a 990fx board recently for a freenas build. Used ECC ddr3 memory was comparatively cheap and I got a nas build for not a lot of money. Except the ECC part. I'll need to do some experimentation as it seems I've got either ECC or NVME but not both.

I was more interested in a spare 8320E for over clocking and binning purposes, but I could use it to upgrade a phenom ii machine I have (is a 95W locked x6 variant). I forgot about the phenom ii machine or I'd have bought an 8320e when I was at micro center last night


----------



## gapottberg

The 8320e is in my opinion the best chip in the FX line up for three reasons.

#1...at stock speeds it is the moat likely 8 core chip you will get to work in very poor budget build motherboards. For those on a FX6300 or lower it can make a tempting drop in upgrade that you can generally be assured will work even with the weakest power deliver.

#2...price. These chips have regularly been found at under $100 US and lately if you count in store sales and maul in rebates as low as $50.

#3...overclocking. They have shown to be exceptional overclockers and when clocked at similar speeds will perform idnetically to a similar speced and clocked 8370 or even 9000 series chip.


----------



## tashcz

What about FX8370E I got?







Price ain't different much.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What about FX8370E I got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price ain't different much.


Nope. But niether is the performance when OCing. Unless you are going for exteme OCing at 5.0+ which maybe has a better chance of long term stability on the 8370...maybe...the best 8 core is the cheapest 8 core once they run the same at speed and just about any of them can do 4.5ghz with decent powerdeliver and motherboard.

It is ok to feel good about paying a few dollars more for a slightly better binned chip. It is also ok to feel good about saving a few bucks for one that isnt.


----------



## SavantStrike

The 8320e is in some regards a binned chip. Piledriver wasn't the most power friendly, so low power dies were better.

Whether that equates to a better overclock remains to be seen, but I've seen several online at 4.4+


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The 8320e is in some regards a binned chip. Piledriver wasn't the most power friendly, so low power dies were better.
> 
> Whether that equates to a better overclock remains to be seen, but I've seen several online at 4.4+


Yup. They were also binned on some level to hit the lower 95w TDP on an 8 core chip.

Almost everyone I know who has one paired with a solid motherboard has hit 4.5ghz or better.

The versatility of being an 8 core that functions perfectly fine at stock settings on even the worst case motherboards/powerdeliver makes them my choice for best. Some of the 8350s and 8370s sometimes have trouble operating on terrible motherboards.

The additional benifit of also being the hands down cheapest variant I have ever found give them value beyond the others. Even if the OCs in the extreme end are not as high...they provide identical performance at 4.5ghz, or whatever you can squeeze out of yours as any other 8 series FX at that same clock.

Here is a good review and run down of the 8320e on its release.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/8864/amd-fx-8320e-cpu-review-the-other-95w-vishera


----------



## Minotaurtoo

The only issue I've seen is that in general, it's harder to get the e chips to a high clock... not sure exactly why... but my son's is the last in a line of FX chips to pass through and the highest I've gotten on a non e variant is 4.9ghz (excluding my 9xxx chips) on the e variants I've only been able to hit 4.5. I've read somewhere that the e variants were the lowest leakage chips and the 9xxx chips were the highest leakage chips... I've heard that higher leakage chips can achieve higher clocks in general but only if cooling and vrm power can keep up... of my 9xxx chips I have had a personal best of 5.1 24/7 usable and 5.4 testable... barely achieved 5 ghz testable before...

I agree that e series chips are the best buy for low end motherboards and once clocked up to the non e speeds are actually still better than the non e variants due to reduced power consumption from the lower leakage....

Keep in mind though at a very high quality silicon e chip should actually be able to achieve very high clocks... I just haven't been lucky enough to get one.


----------



## gapottberg

The article i linked above talks about the leakage issue some. I know for a fact my chip could probably push 5.0 but i just cannot do it on this board.

I believe it is only a 6+2 phase with no LLC and questionable quality components. I hit thermals i am uncomfortable with at 4.6ghz in some workloads...but have booted higher clocks than that before, just never tested them much due to thermal limitations if the motherboard.

If I could find a reasonably priced saberkitty r3.0 I would probably grab one just to see if I could join the 5.0ghz club.

All in all I have more than adequate performance at temps that are comfortably below my tolerance for risk when running this at 4.5ghz. I have matched scores in many synthetics with other peoples 8 core FX chips at identical clock speeds...so I am confident in my assumptions about these little guys being relative equals clock for clock with even the 9 series.

Even at 4.0ghz all core clocked and locked they run incredibly well. Much better than stock and if you undervolt with good cooling solutions you can take even crappy boards there.

They really shine around the 4.4ghz+ mark, matching i5 performance in many many workloads at those clocks.

[Edit] I just got done playing DOOM for about an hour. In MSI:AB I have about 50% untilization on all 8 cores and my temps bearly break 40'C. My CPU cooling is overkill for this frustratingly power limited motherboard. This CPU can push my 390X @ 1440p, Max settings, to about ~70fps minimums and 90fps Avgs. More than enough for my 60hz monitor. I just wish I could get more out of my CPU without risking my board.


----------



## tashcz

For me, 8320 + ST2.0 with an AIO was an instant 4.7 with no issues. At first I was using a semi-stable 4.5GHz overclock on a DS3P. It was some-games-stable, so it was enough since I got the money for the kitty (years ago, was a university kid). After my kitty died, I got it back to the DS3P, and for some reason it degraded and there was no chance of it being stable on 4.5GHz even at 1.56V. Then as I knew the mobo was bad, Aura was just released and seemed like a good 7+1 phase board. Same story, no way to get pass 4.5GHz. Then I bought an 8370E which is fine till 4.7GHz. 4.8GHz requires a LOT of extra heat, so yeah, those E chips are SO DAMN EASY to clock to some point, put once you get pass it... it's an extra 30-40W per 100MHz. And then you start to question whether the extra 100MHz is worth the extra 10C on your socket and the cores. So I'm going with whatever gives me very low 50s on the cores. And have enough AM3+ parts for 2 PC's so I won't be getting more, and seems like there's no point of selling them as I can't sell the mobo+cpu for more than 120EUR.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

my sons runs into a strange voltage wall at 4.5ghz... 4.2ghz at only 1.25v no problem... 4.4 at 1.35 ... then it all goes to crap.... 4.5 barely gets stable (very questionable) at 1.4... 1.45 = crash on boot.... no idea why... his board is a saberkitty no R anything just the original sabertooth 990fx.... any ideas? I've been overclocking FX cpu's for years now and this and the last e chip have both been a pain to clock for me.

oh... temps are not the issue chip nor the vrm's had a chance to get hot... was just a crash on boot... barely would post even... at 4.5 settings he hits about 50C after playing BF4 for hours so there is a little head room for higher clocks if I can get it past the silly little wall I've hit.


----------



## tashcz

From my experience... if it's a used chip, it might degraded. People say it never happened to them, but it did to me. And my 8320 is the real story about degradation. It's mostly what happens when you use it on a bad board, semi-stable, try to push it at far as it can go... temp walls are mostly not the problem on mid-to-high overclocks, it's the boards and volts, stability. I can be stable with my air cooling @70C cores, but what's that gonna bring me? If you've used that chip for a while and it was semi-stable for whatever reason, who knows what happened to it. My 8320 was on the DS3P in a total of one year, 6 months at its start and 6 months the last time it was used. It's just degraded. Nothing you can do about it. A year back, people were arguing with me and said it was impossible I can't get it stable @ 4.5GHz under water, told me I had the BIOS settings wrong, but they were all good. 4.5GHz doesn't need any special BIOS modifications, higher current, special phasing... I did listen to everyone, changed everything everyone told me and there was no success.

So yeah, 7 phase board, same transistors as the ST, NH-D15 that blows over everything, an additional 2x40mm on the other side of the VRMs, no I/O shield so they exhaust there, 70mm on the back of the socket and low-side VRMs, temps going to ~45C MAX on cores, socket cool as that, 1.56V and it's a no go. Sometimes there's no voltage or cooling that can help. Maybe it's a Ryzen ancestor?


----------



## gapottberg

This is a portion of the chart from the review i posted above. Take the time to read the full review but they show exactly the same behavior you are describing albiet at a higher clocks, and explain a little bit about why it happens with these e chips.

I have found their voltage table extremely useful as a baseline for finding stable voltages at various clocks. My own tables show similar trends...though my lack of LLC and unwillingness to go as high out of fear my less capable board will blow...is less complete and requires more voltage than they do. My dreams of 5.0ghz on this chip would likely meet a similar wall to yours long before i got there but dream I will.


----------



## tashcz

I'd still stay at my story that the binning of FX was just what it is - get the chip that fits into that category, slap a model number on it and that's it. If it does 3.2GHz and turbos to 4.2GHz while staying under 65W - it's an E chip. But who knows what wattage it draws @ 4.5GHz. Still think it's get the cheapest one you can get.

BTW, that 8320E from the chart didn't win any lottery lol [EDIT: didn't see LLC was lowering the voltage, I use it to up it a bit under load). Except if it doesn't draw much current... my 8320 draw very little but required a bunch of volts.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a portion of the chart from the review i posted above. Take the time to read the full review but they show exactly the same behavior you are describing albiet at a higher clocks, and explain a little bit about why it happens with these e chips.
> 
> I have found their voltage table extremely useful as a baseline for finding stable voltages at various clocks. My own tables show similar trends...though my lack of LLC and unwillingness to go as high out of fear my less capable board will blow...is less complete and requires more voltage than they do. My dreams of 5.0ghz on this chip would likely meet a similar wall to yours long before i got there but dream I will.


funny thing is I actually looked at that chart and missed it... but yeah at 4.5 to 4.6 they hit a voltage wall... I guess mine was just a brick wall lol.. with my 9590 I actually hit a temp wall at 5.2... with a 120x360 rad lol.... but at 5.1 it stays well within normal temps and at 5.05 it stays cool by most ppls standards (rarely even has spike to 48C average gaming temps in the 30's)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What about FX8370E I got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price ain't different much.


Did you buy it recently and if so what is the batch # ?


----------



## HardcoreWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL, you are the only one that claims that the FX is faster than your ryzen CPU... Its NOT the CPU but your board dude..
> 
> Seriously, do you really think your FX is faster than ryzen when gaming...?! ryzen has 52% more IPC power so you obviously doing something wrong or there is another "bottleneck" in your system, its CAN'T be the CPU...
> 
> Even at stock my 1600 outperforms my previous FX CPU when it was running at 4.8 GHz so there is no way your claims can be credible.


I know this was a post from several months ago, but if I had a nickel for every time this dude said "my 1600," I would be a rich man. He's trying so hard for us to reassure him he made the right decision. Somebody throw him a bone


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardcoreWL*
> 
> I know this was a post from several months ago, but if I had a nickel for every time this dude said "my 1600," I would be a rich man. He's trying so hard for us to reassure him he made the right decision. Somebody throw him a bone


Really? Or are you just joking? I like my FX systems when I had them and they are still going strong for the ones I sold them too. However, they are slower then the Ryzen CPU's no two ways about that.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you buy it recently and if so what is the batch # ?


Ugh... Is there a way to find out when the CPU is already lapped?







I remember it was made in autumn 2014, not sure where & when exactly, I do own the box still. I've bought it about a year and a few months ago. It's a medium performer, up to 4.5GHz it requires redicolusly low voltages, but above that it's a PITA. I'd say 4.8GHz is the "normal" limit for the chip under AIO water, and 4.7GHz on air, though I'm still not sure if 4.7GHz with those 7-8C more on air is worth it vs the 4.6GHz overclock. Benchmarks show no real difference.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardcoreWL*
> 
> I know this was a post from several months ago, but if I had a nickel for every time this dude said "my 1600," I would be a rich man. He's trying so hard for us to reassure him he made the right decision. Somebody throw him a bone


I wasnt part of the original conversation a month ago...but it sure just seems like you are trying to stir **** up.

I cant see why anyone who bought a 1600 should feel anything but happy with their choice. It has good value for its price and it is hands down measurably faster than even the best FX in almost every metric.

However, that dosnt mean everyone with an FX should drop what they have and go buy one. A well tuned and OCed FX 8 series is still very viable for many workloads.

I personally can hit 60fps minimums on just about every game I play which is more than enough for my 60hz 1080p monitor. And that is running many games at 1440p with max or near max settings.

I really love AMD and I want to support them by buying a Ryzen system soon, but I just cant justify it with my current system being perfectly capable of satisfactory performance.

Could I squeeze a bit more out of a Ryzen? In many situations absolutely yes. It just isnt enough to make me pull the trigger. Maybe next tax season. Idk.

Anyone who is ready to pull the trigger on a new set up will find Ryzen a compelling option for many workloads and will meet the needs of a large variety of users at very reasonable price points.

I suspect they will age as well as FX have seem to as well. One can hope anyways.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Did you buy it recently and if so what is the batch # ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... Is there a way to find out when the CPU is already lapped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it was made in autumn 2014, not sure where & when exactly, I do own the box still. I've bought it about a year and a few months ago. It's a medium performer, up to 4.5GHz it requires redicolusly low voltages, but above that it's a PITA. I'd say 4.8GHz is the "normal" limit for the chip under AIO water, and 4.7GHz on air, though I'm still not sure if 4.7GHz with those 7-8C more on air is worth it vs the 4.6GHz overclock. Benchmarks show no real difference.
Click to expand...

Not a huge deal - thanks though.

Acts like a post 1429 by what you describe .


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not a huge deal - thanks though.
> 
> Acts like a post 1429 by what you describe .


Is that good or bad?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not a huge deal - thanks though.
> 
> Acts like a post 1429 by what you describe .
> 
> 
> 
> Is that good or bad?
Click to expand...

Can be both depending on your goals/situation.

The are probably the most practical for 4.7 ghz + daily clocks of the FX's I've had. A couple I've had would do an honest 4.9 at 1.44 volts under load.


----------



## tashcz

Guess you had golden ones. I need that much for 4.65V.

Then again, it's not just the voltage, it's the current flowing. I think I've had less current flowing through my 8320 with more voltage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guess you had golden ones. I need that much for 4.65V.


Motherboard/power and cooling all make big differences.


----------



## tashcz

You might be right. But currently with the Aura and D15, I'm ROCK stable at 4.65V with 1.44V. I can do 100+ runs of IBT AVX high. But one step down to 1.428V and it's a lottery on 10 runs. Maybe it was the Sabertooth that was pulling me up with the 8320, but dunno, Aura seems like a good power delivery board. The VRMs are cold. From one side the D15 cools it, from the other side 2x40mm Noctuas. And I don't think Sabertooth is much superior in power delivery...

Also, my temps are about 25C over ambient at that voltage and clocks. No point of saying other than that since my ambient can change a lot. At 25C I get ~49C cores and 63C socket. Got a 70mm fan on the socket but the case is totally closed, it's just blowing little air it can get when my socket goes above 50C.


----------



## gapottberg

Socket fans are so underrated i will never understand how case mgf never decided to market cases with pre installed breathing grills and fan mounts there. It can make such a huge difference to just move a little air around back behind the board and even more so if you put a fresh air intake there.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Socket fans are so underrated i will never understand how case mgf never decided to market cases with pre installed breathing grills and fan mounts there. It can make such a huge difference to just move a little air around back behind the board and even more so if you put a fresh air intake there.


Prior to bulldozer launch there wasn't much need and it adds cost to the production.


----------



## nanotm

if you still have the cpu box sometimes the sticker on the outside gives you the batch number and serial number

there are some programs that can give you the serial number as well like CPUID and sometimes they give you the batch number without you needing to open the PC up

it doesn't always work mind ive had programs that read everything on one pc only ot come up wiht blanks when used on another pc (both using the same hardware bought from the same store on the same day and having the same updates performed but some stuff is just buggy like that /


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Prior to bulldozer launch there wasn't much need and it adds cost to the production.


thats why things like the pizza box mod exist.... cheap nasty but does the job without costing much

the only other option without spending a fortune and not ruing the case is adding standoffs to screw in side panels to provide the airflow gap but that messes with positive airflow and increases maint cycles....

if your good with your bench work skills you can always custom make a panel out of acrylic, and if your using a larger fan it can actually increase the cooling effect to have it mounted a bit away from the mobo tray due to the dead zone in the centre of the fan /


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Socket fans are so underrated i will never understand how case mgf never decided to market cases with pre installed breathing grills and fan mounts there. It can make such a huge difference to just move a little air around back behind the board and even more so if you put a fresh air intake there.


Thing is, that part of the board was never ment to be cooled. There's nowhere air can go if you only have an intake. I just use a slim 70mm fan and put it on the spot. Not sure how much of a difference it makes but it sure did lower my temps (been a long time since I measured that). With decent heatsinks we wouldn't need to put fans there... and there are heatsinks that make no sense. Look pretty but aren't usable at all. I'd give up all Aura's lighting options (why the hell did they even put it there, there isn't even a LED strip connection on the board?! It only lights up the SB heatsink!) for a heatpiped heatsink.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Prior to bulldozer launch there wasn't much need and it adds cost to the production.
> 
> 
> 
> thats why things like the pizza box mod exist.... cheap nasty but does the job without costing much
> 
> the only other option without spending a fortune and not ruing the case is adding standoffs to screw in side panels to provide the airflow gap but that messes with positive airflow and increases maint cycles....
> 
> if your good with your bench work skills you can always custom make a panel out of acrylic, and if your using a larger fan it can actually increase the cooling effect to have it mounted a bit away from the mobo tray due to the dead zone in the centre of the fan /
Click to expand...

THis is what I did and mounted a slim 120 in between


----------



## miklkit

I went a different route. I cut slots in the rear of the side panel and case and then just in front of the motherboard there is an opening for wires to go through for the motherboard. The lip was bent back so no air could flow behind the board. Tin snips and pliers bent it around maybe 135 degrees so it scoops air from a front case fan and redirects it behind the motherboard and out the rear of the case. It is incredibly sensitive as if it is bent too far the cpu overheats.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

just for giggles... I down clocked to 4.5 ghz... at 1.3v (under load llc pushes to 1.308) so far... been running for 5 hours at 100% and hasn't topped 32C yet on the cores... hit 50C on the socket, but at the moment it is at 44C on the socket... and 29C on the cores.... ambient is around 22C... Seems perfectly stable... maybe I'll try lower voltage later and see...


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> just for giggles... I down clocked to 4.5 ghz... at 1.3v (under load llc pushes to 1.308) so far... been running for 5 hours at 100% and hasn't topped 32C yet on the cores... hit 50C on the socket, but at the moment it is at 44C on the socket... and 29C on the cores.... ambient is around 22C... Seems perfectly stable... maybe I'll try lower voltage later and see...


Yeah in real world work loads my CPU temps rarely break 40c and my socket maxes mid 50s, and that is without a socket fan atm...but in open air case.

Under synthetics my cpu pushes mid 50s and my socket mid 70s which is why i stayed at 4.5ghz. I can get socket temps lower with a socket fan but I prefer to keep things where there is a near zero chance of failure.

This board has been known to fail when pushing voltages above 1.45v I can hit 4.6ghz with that voltage and 4.5ghz a click or 2 below it...so i am good. Lacking LLC is annoying.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, OCN is trying to push their Youtube channel, and they're trying to do a giveaway. It's been weeks if not months and still can't get enough users. So everyone, please check out this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1639380/ocn-labs-giveaway-thermaltake-view-27-snow-ed-and-thermaltake-smart-rgb-700w-psu

It's good for them and great for anyone that wins. Since we've got regulars out here, let's make it happen!


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok my ssd is back in. Samsung said the firmware was outdated, so they fix it. i hate i had to down load everything again.(drivers, windows 10 pro, bullguard, steam etc, and Evga drivers also) But i am back to playing any game i want with my Evga 1080. but my AMD FX 8350 is still not oc and playing all my games fine.


----------



## azcrazy

The 70ºc and the 1.55v max is set for 24/7 use or even applies for short periods of time?

My 8320 is sitting at 5ghz @1.52v with temps of 56ºc, I wonder if it will be ok to leave it there.


----------



## miklkit

Those are red lines that you don't want to be hitting much if at all.

Your temps and volts are fine for 24/7 use.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> The 70ºc and the 1.55v max is set for 24/7 use or even applies for short periods of time?
> 
> My 8320 is sitting at 5ghz @1.52v with temps of 56ºc, I wonder if it will be ok to leave it there.


Yeah, i wouldn't go that far if i were you tbh. I pushed more volts though my FX at higher temps for long periods of time so i guess you're good.

It also depends on silicon quality, one CPU degrades faster than others.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Those are red lines that you don't want to be hitting much if at all.
> 
> Your temps and volts are fine for 24/7 use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i wouldn't go that far if i were you tbh. I pushed more volts though my FX at higher temps for long periods of time so i guess you're good.
> 
> It also depends on silicon quality, one CPU degrades faster than others.


thank you


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> The 70ºc and the 1.55v max is set for 24/7 use or even applies for short periods of time?
> 
> My 8320 is sitting at 5ghz @1.52v with temps of 56ºc, I wonder if it will be ok to leave it there.


Socket or core temps? If it's socket, it's okayish with 70C. Though I tend not to go above 67C on the socket. For core temps, I wouldn't go pass 59C. Peaks are okay but constant workload temps shold be 50C for cores and 55-60C on the socket.

When I went from water to air cooling my VRMs and socket got much better temps. NH-D15 blow the hell out of all VRM heatsinks.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, anyone up for making a database of our clocks, voltages, cooling, motherboards, power draw from the wall, etc?

I'd do the programming and hosting for it, it'd be nice to have everything in one spot and show people what to expect with what hardware.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, anyone up for making a database of our clocks, voltages, cooling, motherboards, power draw from the wall, etc?
> 
> I'd do the programming and hosting for it, it'd be nice to have everything in one spot and show people what to expect with what hardware.


There's one on page #1 don't know if it's maintained at all though


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> There's one on page #1 don't know if it's maintained at all though


True that. But haven't seen it update nor I've seen the OP author on the thread for a long time.

---

Now a bit about my 8370E. My Aura is really annoying when it comes to changing settings. If I save an OC profile, then do some changes on the voltage, frequency, whatever, when I load the profile again, I get totally different voltages and LLC does something different every time. It's either a few milivolts above or under which completely messes my OC since it's not stable untill I set it to correct values again. I was stable at 1.428V before and needed 1.44V now. Tried a couple of different BIOS settings and BAM - I'm not stable with 1.44V now!!!

That really ***** me off, and since I was using "voltage overshooting" under load with the LLC level to stay stable at higher usage, I thought to give a try to the LLC level below. It undervolts a bit, from 1.428 to 1.404 lowest. What I've found out is that I don't need 1.44V to be stable, but 1.404V.

Aura is giving me a headache.

Now I'm stable with 40W less drawn from the wall and a couple of degrees less.

Now... I did some benchmarks. Passmark CPU showed almost the same results, maybe 50-100 points less compared to when I was overshooting. But with the old profile, 3DMark was giving me 9800-9900 points, and I just did 3 runs that gave me 9300 points. It's not a mistake.

I again went back to BIOS and loaded the same profile - nothing was changed with the loading of it. Ran Firestrike, it gave me 9750 points.

Why the hell was I getting lower points with just lower voltage?


----------



## Johan45

The FX can be like that still run on lower voltage but you'll notice a slight performance hit. One recommendation don't save slightly different setting in the same OC profile. I have seen the file get messed up like that in my own experience. Just use a new save slot


----------



## tashcz

But thing is I'm IBT AVX stable with those settings. That means it's already slightly overvolted and I'm overshooting voltage while idling. I shouldn't be getting perf hits... will have to check everything out again though. If I can really be stable with 1.404V and about 22C over ambient on the cores, maybe I can push further.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> But thing is I'm IBT AVX stable with those settings. That means it's already slightly overvolted and I'm overshooting voltage while idling. I shouldn't be getting perf hits... will have to check everything out again though. If I can really be stable with 1.404V and about 22C over ambient on the cores, maybe I can push further.


So many things can affect benchmark numbers. That's why as a bencher I always use a clean OS with very few drivers installed and no internet. Then disable as much as possible after. Benchmarks will always be consistent. With a 24/7 OS with tasks running in the back ground and Windows updating etc.. it's difficult to pinpoint why the sudden drop in performance. FS could be a simple driver change giving slightly lower score.


----------



## mus1mus

Firestrike Physics is a mess from time to time.. So is 3DM11's imo..

The way an OC is dialled in also affects a lot of things.

Even in other platforms, I always run a few handful of times just to get what I knew is good for a given clock and all that..


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a portion of the chart from the review i posted above. Take the time to read the full review but they show exactly the same behavior you are describing albiet at a higher clocks, and explain a little bit about why it happens with these e chips.
> 
> I have found their voltage table extremely useful as a baseline for finding stable voltages at various clocks. My own tables show similar trends...though my lack of LLC and unwillingness to go as high out of fear my less capable board will blow...is less complete and requires more voltage than they do. My dreams of 5.0ghz on this chip would likely meet a similar wall to yours long before i got there but dream I will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> funny thing is I actually looked at that chart and missed it... but yeah at 4.5 to 4.6 they hit a voltage wall... I guess mine was just a brick wall lol.. with my 9590 I actually hit a temp wall at 5.2... with a 120x360 rad lol.... but at 5.1 it stays well within normal temps and at 5.05 it stays cool by most ppls standards (rarely even has spike to 48C average gaming temps in the 30's)


Experienced the exact same behavior with my 8320e; requires below average vcore for anything up to 4.5, but once it approaches that clock, the jumps in voltage necessary for stability become greater and greater with every 100 MHz.
Using a FSB overclock, I found the wall right at 4490 MHz; 280x16 would run everything all day at 1.356v, but 281x16 would be skittish, even at 1.4v. I've run the chip at 4.6 and 4.7+ GHz, but the vcore required (and resultant heat output under load) makes that a winter only profile.


----------



## tashcz

So for 1.404V @ 4.6GHz I should have a good E chip? Now just to find a good way to "stabilize that 1.404.

Is there a software that test stability under light loads? Or should I be stable at all times if IBT gives 1.404 and idle shows 1.428?

Weird how 1.44V got on ultra high LLC wasn't stable and 1.428 idle + 1.404 under load are stable.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So many things can affect benchmark numbers. That's why as a bencher I always use a clean OS with very few drivers installed and no internet. Then disable as much as possible after. Benchmarks will always be consistent. With a 24/7 OS with tasks running in the back ground and Windows updating etc.. it's difficult to pinpoint why the sudden drop in performance. FS could be a simple driver change giving slightly lower score.


Tests were done by loading different OC profiles multiple times one after another. But now seems fine, no lower marks. But I think I'll need more testing on this, I never needed this low voltage for 4.6GHz.

How do I test if I'm not stable under low usage? I had GTA V crash on me yesterday, not sure if it's related to the overclock.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Tests were done by loading different OC profiles multiple times one after another. But now seems fine, no lower marks. But I think I'll need more testing on this, I never needed this low voltage for 4.6GHz.
> 
> How do I test if I'm not stable under low usage? I had GTA V crash on me yesterday, not sure if it's related to the overclock.


to test under low usage I set prime 95 to run only on one thread and let that thread move around at will across the cores... it will do this on it's own by default if affinities have not been set.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> to test under low usage I set prime 95 to run only on one thread and let that thread move around at will across the cores... it will do this on it's own by default if affinities have not been set.


Thanks for the advice. Should I do anything else? So far I've been stable, played a couple hours of Division and GTA V, no crashes. I think that undervolting under load shouldn't cause crashes from idling if my minimum voltages are IBTAVX stable. Benchmarks seem okay too. It might be 0.5-1% off but meh, I got like 5C off the socket and the cores. Now it's literally 21-23C over ambient on the cores on IBT runs. Socket doesn't pass 60C. For 4.6GHz, seems great to me with an air cooler.

4.7 is a whole different story. Have no idea what settings to change but it's 40W more minimum on the Noctua. Custom loop, sure, I'd do it... but air cooling... simple tasks push temps higher than I'd like. And stability is an issue too. I'm pretty happy with a bit over 4.6GHz now (minor FSB oc, 201). After all, the D15 probably sucks air from the G1 GTX 970 so I should probably stick with this.


----------



## gapottberg

That is a dam fine 24/7 OC for an FX-8320 chip. Well done sir.


----------



## tashcz

Actually it's a FX8370E now







I haven't updated my sig for a while, should do that though. Must say I got lucky at some point. Overshooting needed 1.40-1.44V to be IBT stable. Undervolting does the job with 1.428-1.440V at boot but it stays about 1.416 for most of the time, under heavy load it's 1.404V so I call it the final voltage for this FX to be stable. If I could get LLC to cooperate more I'd probably get the idle volts down a bit. Draw from the wall is *~335W* with a LED module, 3 case fans, 2 CPU fans on the Noctua, 2 40mm VRM fans (I'll probably get rid of those since the Noctua pushes enough air to the VRMs, it's cold to touch) and a 70mm backplate fan. At boot, when everything loads, it draws about 75W from the wall.

As a matter of fact, I maybe won't need the backplate fan too along with the VRM fans. But will need to do testing before I remove anything.

After all those years overclocking Visheras, I've come to a conclusion. Either get the best overclock you can without modding anything or getting exotic cooling and be satisfied with it, but don't expect much (most people get 4.6-4.7GHz) or go big and push for 4.9+. Don't do 4.7GHz+ overclocks if you're not willing to make sacrifice. Been looking at my results over the years today, with the Sabertooth, DS3P, Aura... Owned multiple water AIOs, and the Noctua, and it just maxes out at some point under 4.8GHz. But with 4.8GHz and regular cooling options comes A BUNCH OF HEAT EVEN WHEN YOU ARENT DOING ANYTHING. There's no point of opening up Facebook and looking at the watt-meter pulling 250W from the wall. And hitting 60C on the cores for that little 3% extra you'd gain from 100MHz. I found it best to sit where there's a good balance of temperature and performance. Right now on this chip and the D15 it's been at 4.6GHz. I got good heating during the winter and hot summers, my ambient with closed windows is between 24C and 29C. 4.7GHz would give me 30C over ambient which isn't good during summer, it's almost 60C. And 4.6GHz would give me a bit over 50C. Right now at 25C ambient it's between 47 and 49C.

In the next couple of months I'll be getting something newer, not sure if it's gonna be a Hero X or a Crosshair VI, but DDR4+CPU+Mobo should cost me around 1000EUR. I'm gonna spend some more money on the EKWB kit and see what goes than. Right now I'm satisfied with the FX, I'd just like a little less power draw and a bit more performance for the upcomming years. When it comes to things like the CPU and mobos I like to get what's top of the line. I did change my Sabertooth for an Aura but Aura was badass and it still is. Just missing fancy sensors all over the board and better fan control.

In case anyone wonders, the NH-D15 maxes out at around 270W TDP with good airflow. So before getting it, try to do an IBT run and see how much it draws from the wall with your current cooling (try not to burn anything up). If your setup draws more than 350W from the wall, you're hitting the limits. Anything above 370-380W will cause you problems and heat you cannot remove with stock D15 fans.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> So for 1.404V @ 4.6GHz I should have a good E chip? Now just to find a good way to "stabilize that 1.404.
> 
> Is there a software that test stability under light loads? Or should I be stable at all times if IBT gives 1.404 and idle shows 1.428?
> 
> Weird how 1.44V got on ultra high LLC wasn't stable and 1.428 idle + 1.404 under load are stable.


4.6 @ 1.404v is more than respectable, it's commendably low vcore for the 4.6 GHz range. You must have a very late batch FX; if it's an 8370e, that's a bit above average, if it's an 8320e, that's outstanding. Either way, well done!

You're using a D15, correct? That certainly helps matters, though I don't find it strange at all that 1.44v on ultra high LLC was not stable, while 1.428 was. Vishera hates high temps, and once the core temps reach a sustained threshold, stability quickly falters. 1.44v was probably making some aspect of the silicon too hot, thus compromising total stability, while 1.428 stayed cool enough.


----------



## mattliston

A good way to stabilize low usage scenarios is to avoid your load voltage being higher than idle.

AKA avoid going above Medium LLC on your average board.

Set a 4.4ghz clock via multi only, set your voltage, and stress test, and find out when your idling voltage is always above your load voltage. around 4.4 is about 1.3 something for me. so I would also intentionally set a 1.5 BIOS voltage to see how it reacts in a stable environment, and see if LLC needs further adjustment with the higher voltage load.

Here is a recent 5ghz run while also pushing DDR3 speeds and northbridge.

https://valid.x86.fr/u32rg4

year 2017 8320E btw, what a fantastic chip. 2500MHz DDR3 with CR1 and no timings are loosened, just 1.69 volts and of course a very well fed cpu-nb voltage, especially with the 2.7GHz northbridge running

CPU-z mis-reports voltage, its actually set to 1.56xx or so in BIOS, idles around 1.55 in windows, and drops to 1.525 or slightly above during stress testing.

VDDA is pushed to around 2.67ish volts, VRM frequency is pushed to 500k (default 300k), and I have NB and NB 1.8v bumped 0.1 above default voltages (1.1 and 1.8 respectively) to assist in keeping the chipset happy and well fed

Good god this motherboard loves feeding this chip ALL the volts. Didnt complain one bit when I accidentally typed 1.65 instead of 1.55 the first time. Nothing but the sound of my fans trying to be like jet engines to let me know of my mistake


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.404v is more than respectable, it's commendably low vcore for the 4.6 GHz range. You must have a very late batch FX; if it's an 8370e, that's a bit above average, if it's an 8320e, that's outstanding. Either way, well done!
> 
> You're using a D15, correct? That certainly helps matters, though I don't find it strange at all that 1.44v on ultra high LLC was not stable, while 1.428 was. Vishera hates high temps, and once the core temps reach a sustained threshold, stability quickly falters. 1.44v was probably making some aspect of the silicon too hot, thus compromising total stability, while 1.428 stayed cool enough.


Yeah, it's a D15 after I got tired of RMAing whole AIO units for bad noisy fans. And AIO needs at least 1k RPM fan speeds to idle well, and a bunch of other stuff, so I tried giving the D15 a go... it doesnt cool as an AIO but is at least 2x more silent.

It is a late 2014 8370E. Can't say for sure what batch since I lapped it and can't find info on the box.

As for LLC, one day 1.428 was stable, then I reapplied TIM and it wasn't stabile. I tried it again, and IBT failed after a couple of runs. Then it needed 1.44V to be stable, and after some more tweaking, and reverting back to that stable profile even 1.44V wasn't enough. That's when I got annoyed and tried the high LLC setting instead to undervolt rather than overshoot. I started high, like 1.428V (and a lot at idle) under load and it was rock solid. Than went down and got 1.404V as a stable voltage after 50 IBT very high runs. Not sure what was going on there but seems the Aura favors it.

Thing is I was trying to get 4.7GHz stable and just couldn't. I didn't have the patience to tweak everything but it didn't work with 1.45V under load. It must be other voltages rather than the vcore itself. Might try it tomorrow. 1.404V is fine, can't say it's great untill I find out what's going on with the 4.7GHz overclock. It might be the chip is happy till some point and I've reached it.

I just wish LLC doesn't need that much volts while idling, but with little current drawn there's not much heat. Socket fan doesn't start till 45C socket temps and while browsing the web I rarely go above 40C on it.

IMC is also very good, I get 2200MHz with even tighter timings than rated ones for the 1866MHz sticks.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> A good way to stabilize low usage scenarios is to avoid your load voltage being higher than idle.
> 
> AKA avoid going above Medium LLC on your average board.
> 
> Set a 4.4ghz clock via multi only, set your voltage, and stress test, and find out when your idling voltage is always above your load voltage. around 4.4 is about 1.3 something for me. so I would also intentionally set a 1.5 BIOS voltage to see how it reacts in a stable environment, and see if LLC needs further adjustment with the higher voltage load.
> 
> Here is a recent 5ghz run while also pushing DDR3 speeds and northbridge.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/u32rg4
> 
> year 2017 8320E btw, what a fantastic chip. 2500MHz DDR3 with CR1 and no timings are loosened, just 1.69 volts and of course a very well fed cpu-nb voltage, especially with the 2.7GHz northbridge running
> 
> CPU-z mis-reports voltage, its actually set to 1.56xx or so in BIOS, idles around 1.55 in windows, and drops to 1.525 or slightly above during stress testing.
> 
> VDDA is pushed to around 2.67ish volts, VRM frequency is pushed to 500k (default 300k), and I have NB and NB 1.8v bumped 0.1 above default voltages (1.1 and 1.8 respectively) to assist in keeping the chipset happy and well fed
> 
> Good god this motherboard loves feeding this chip ALL the volts. Didnt complain one bit when I accidentally typed 1.65 instead of 1.55 the first time. Nothing but the sound of my fans trying to be like jet engines to let me know of my mistake


Thanks for the heads up. I'll try pushing the CPU/NB volts up along with other voltages too. So far 4.6GHz doesn't need anything except vcore set manually.

Most problems are this being a 970 board. I just can't run 2600MHz on some things, I max out at 2400MHz (both chipset speeds).

Will post some HWinfo and benchmarks later.


----------



## gapottberg

I need close to 1.40v on my CPU/NB to get to 2600mhz stable. I can do something like 1.25v for 2400mhz. It can sometimes be a big jump to get there.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Should I do anything else? So far I've been stable, played a couple hours of Division and GTA V, no crashes. I think that undervolting under load shouldn't cause crashes from idling if my minimum voltages are IBTAVX stable. Benchmarks seem okay too. It might be 0.5-1% off but meh, I got like 5C off the socket and the cores. Now it's literally 21-23C over ambient on the cores on IBT runs. Socket doesn't pass 60C. For 4.6GHz, seems great to me with an air cooler.
> 
> 4.7 is a whole different story. Have no idea what settings to change but it's 40W more minimum on the Noctua. Custom loop, sure, I'd do it... but air cooling... simple tasks push temps higher than I'd like. And stability is an issue too. I'm pretty happy with a bit over 4.6GHz now (minor FSB oc, 201). After all, the D15 probably sucks air from the G1 GTX 970 so I should probably stick with this.


seems like you pretty much have it... besides after checking low usage there isn't much to do if 100% usage is stable too... but as someone mentioned keeping voltage level as possible helps


----------



## mattliston

a touch of cpu/nb voltage can sometimes help stabilize when vcore is being pushed high. Depends on motherboard. cpu/nb is supposed to be a seperate power plane for the cpu L3/ IMC, but some motherboards rope it in with vcore support and it suffers.

On my crosshair, even with cpu/nb LLC off (regular) , it still will go from the 1.4volts idling to 1.43 volts. Ive turned it down to 1.3 before and hit medium LLC on it, and it does a full 0.1 volts higher, so be careful!!!

Just to clarify the low usage stability, just make it so the voltage is feeding the idle nice and fat, and whatever vdroop you deal with under load, just understand you want it drooped.









Nothing is more frustrating than coming back to several hours of stress testing, you close the program, happy your high speed works, you settle at desktop while looking for internet browser, and......it crashes..

lower LLC means you are never overcompensating overall voltage and massive heat for simple 100% stability. learn to get as close to the edge as possible, that way all you ever neeed is a final touch of voltage in BIOS!!!!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> a touch of cpu/nb voltage can sometimes help stabilize when vcore is being pushed high. Depends on motherboard. cpu/nb is supposed to be a seperate power plane for the cpu L3/ IMC, but some motherboards rope it in with vcore support and it suffers.
> 
> On my crosshair, even with cpu/nb LLC off (regular) , it still will go from the 1.4volts idling to 1.43 volts. Ive turned it down to 1.3 before and hit medium LLC on it, and it does a full 0.1 volts higher, so be careful!!!
> 
> Just to clarify the low usage stability, just make it so the voltage is feeding the idle nice and fat, and whatever vdroop you deal with under load, just understand you want it drooped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is more frustrating than coming back to several hours of stress testing, you close the program, happy your high speed works, you settle at desktop while looking for internet browser, and......it crashes..
> 
> lower LLC means you are never overcompensating overall voltage and massive heat for simple 100% stability. learn to get as close to the edge as possible, that way all you ever neeed is a final touch of voltage in BIOS!!!!


I guess I'm lucky with my llc... I have a setting on mine that results in very little voltage flux at any load... sits at 1.452 and rarely will spike to 1.464 for a brief moment then back to 1.452.... also got lucky that 1.452 nets me 5.042 ghz


----------



## tashcz

I think it's board wise what LLC will do to you. I just can't get any level to really stabilize. There are 0.03V to 0.04V differences.

I think a well made BIOS could do the trick but Aura got 6-7 BIOS revisions and none were focused on this. Especially having DIGI+ VRM I don't know how no voltage feedback comes to the power delivery after the vdroop to compensate it. With all electronical components today it seems impossible to me to have such huge voltage fluctiations. Makes overclocking FX's so damn hard when you can't find a working voltage. For months I've used 1.40V for my 4.6GHz and found out I don't need it, along with overvolting of CPU/NB and NB. And anything under 1.40V was IBT unstable.

Got my MX-4 finally today and wondering if I should swap the Noctua TIM with it as I've used it since no MX was available in Serbia for a long period of time. Going by the logic of "if it ain't broken, don't fix it..."


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I think it's board wise what LLC will do to you. I just can't get any level to really stabilize. There are 0.03V to 0.04V differences.
> 
> I think a well made BIOS could do the trick but Aura got 6-7 BIOS revisions and none were focused on this. Especially having DIGI+ VRM I don't know how no voltage feedback comes to the power delivery after the vdroop to compensate it. With all electronical components today it seems impossible to me to have such huge voltage fluctiations. Makes overclocking FX's so damn hard when you can't find a working voltage. For months I've used 1.40V for my 4.6GHz and found out I don't need it, along with overvolting of CPU/NB and NB. And anything under 1.40V was IBT unstable.
> 
> Got my MX-4 finally today and wondering if I should swap the Noctua TIM with it as I've used it since no MX was available in Serbia for a long period of time. Going by the logic of "if it ain't broken, don't fix it..."


I'm kind of the leave it alone till it breaks type... my system has been in continuous use as is since mid 2014... well chosen fluid/tim helps... I recently had to take my fans off to do a deep clean on the rad fins though... but this chip is still not showing any signs of degradation after just over 3 years of daily use @ 5ghz... sometimes even left on for weeks...

looking at building a Ryzen rig soon, but frankly with the performance of this and my lack of money I can't really justify it...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I think it's board wise what LLC will do to you. I just can't get any level to really stabilize. There are 0.03V to 0.04V differences.
> 
> I think a well made BIOS could do the trick but Aura got 6-7 BIOS revisions and none were focused on this. Especially having DIGI+ VRM I don't know how no voltage feedback comes to the power delivery after the vdroop to compensate it. With all electronical components today it seems impossible to me to have such huge voltage fluctiations. Makes overclocking FX's so damn hard when you can't find a working voltage. For months I've used 1.40V for my 4.6GHz and found out I don't need it, along with overvolting of CPU/NB and NB. And anything under 1.40V was IBT unstable.
> 
> Got my MX-4 finally today and wondering if I should swap the Noctua TIM with it as I've used it since no MX was available in Serbia for a long period of time. Going by the logic of "if it ain't broken, don't fix it..."


If I had your setup, I'd try no cpu LLC and shoot for 1.44 volts under load @ 4.8 no offset .


----------



## tashcz

Well I can try that, but don't think it will be a go. Been experimenting now a bit, and can't find a way to get pass 4.66GHz. Whatever this chip needs, it's above what I can cool with a Noctua and be happy. As soon as I see 370W+ on the watt meter I know how the temps are gonna look. But I'ma do this one for you and tell you how it went. Even if it's 1.44V for 4.7GHz that'd be great since even that wasn't enough.


----------



## tashcz

Okay this won't be that easy. Can't set a fixed voltage, can only set an offset to some value that isn't shown anywhere. And can't turn off LLC, there's "Auto" but it's really bad, BIOS shows 1.464, Windows boots with 1.428V.


----------



## tashcz

Nope, no way. I maxed out VRM capabilities (4.6GHz needed 130%, I gave it 140% now), tried 1.44V, tried 1.464V under load, and still can't pass. Even at 1.44V, I get about 50-60W more on the watt meter and about 8-10C more on the cores and the socket. Whatever the problem is, I don't think this cooling will do the trick. Every attempt to hit 4.7GHz stable is 390-400W from the wall. It's not for air cooling. I was stable with AIOs at some voltage (can't remember what though, think it was 1.44V or 1.464) but the leakage is high. Guess the E chips do their thing till some point. Lower clocks need lower voltage, but after some point you're probably better off with a 9590.

Also to note... I was changing up other voltages, lowered the RAM speed down, etc... just in case someone wanted to suggest it. Pitty, nice voltages for 4.6GHz but guess that's it for now. If I had my old saberkitty maybe things would be different.


----------



## mattliston

you are correct, some or all the "E" procs hit a voltage brick wall.

Mine is around 4.4-4.5 GHz. needs 0.1 to 0.15 volts higher to hit an extra 100MHz, then it returns to a familiar smooth voltage ramp in clocks, til it touches 4.9, and needs another big jump to hit 5ghz.

I do think this chip is capable of 5.2GHz with the right cooling, considering how freakin well it has been clocking with memory and northbridge. Those are generally very limiting factors in overall FX platforms. Even if those individually are not clocked high, they generally dont like talking with highly clocked cores. This is why many big cpu clocks need ram and cpu/nb voltage bumps, regardless of their speeds, regardless if you are even stressing them.

At least, that is what I have personally found out with 7 different FX chips over the years, this 8320e being the only 2017 chip, and others are 2014 or older. the difference is massive, and it makes me want to start "binning" a bunch of 2016 and 2017 chips 4/6/8 and see how they compare to my skew of 2012/13/14 year chips.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> you are correct, some or all the "E" procs hit a voltage brick wall.
> 
> Mine is around 4.4-4.5 GHz. needs 0.1 to 0.15 volts higher to hit an extra 100MHz, then it returns to a familiar smooth voltage ramp in clocks, til it touches 4.9, and needs another big jump to hit 5ghz.
> 
> I do think this chip is capable of 5.2GHz with the right cooling, considering how freakin well it has been clocking with memory and northbridge. Those are generally very limiting factors in overall FX platforms. Even if those individually are not clocked high, they generally dont like talking with highly clocked cores. This is why many big cpu clocks need ram and cpu/nb voltage bumps, regardless of their speeds, regardless if you are even stressing them.
> 
> At least, that is what I have personally found out with 7 different FX chips over the years, this 8320e being the only 2017 chip, and others are 2014 or older. the difference is massive, and it makes me want to start "binning" a bunch of 2016 and 2017 chips 4/6/8 and see how they compare to my skew of 2012/13/14 year chips.


I've had quite a few of the FX chips too all the way back to the 8150's... and yeah run into the same volt wall with the echips... my sons 8320e has a huge wall or something at 4.4-4.5... needs 1.35 (1.4 in bios auto llc) for 4.4 ... at 1.45 in bios 4.5 is barely stable long enough to boot... but for some reason even a squeak over 1.45 and blue screen on boot happens... tried 1.55 and wouldn't even post... it's the only chip like that I've had... The best chip I've had is this 9590 that I caught on sale in 2014... easily hit 5ghz literally just by turning up the llc and leaving voltage at stock 1.45 in bios... 5.2 requires 1.55 but I don't like the heat... too warm for my tastes... managed a 5.4something once but haven't really tried too hard.. was just a click clock in the AOD panel... wasn't stable for 2 mins lol...

speaking of top clocks, have you beaten your old max oc yet? I saw in the 5gh club you made a post about trying to beat some of your old clocks.... also, if you haven't already I have a 5ghz 24/7 club... test is easy really if you can pass I'd love to add your name to the list







seems I'm only getting intel people these days lol


----------



## Johan45

This is the best low voltage chip I had but it ran out of gas quickly after that


----------



## tashcz

Damn that's nice. Whats the draw from the wall? I'm really curious about the leakage of such low voltage chips. Now that should be an 9-series E chip...


----------



## Johan45

No idea, I sold that CPU long ago. It was nice but didn't fit my needs. Couldn't get it over 6.6 GHz on LN2 and anything that took real work like CB 15 it topped out at 5.5 and wouldn't budge


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No idea, I sold that CPU long ago. It was nice but didn't fit my needs. Couldn't get it over 6.6 GHz on LN2 and anything that took real work like CB 15 it topped out at 5.5 and wouldn't budge


Was that 5.5 on ln2 or water?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> No idea, I sold that CPU long ago. It was nice but didn't fit my needs. Couldn't get it over 6.6 GHz on LN2 and anything that took real work like CB 15 it topped out at 5.5 and wouldn't budge
> 
> 
> 
> Was that 5.5 on ln2 or water?
Click to expand...

That was LN2 I got that far on Water LN2 didn't make any difference the chip was just done.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This is the best low voltage chip I had but it ran out of gas quickly after that


that got a full 100 MHz more than mine does at that voltage... mine runs out of gas around 5.2 with normal water cooling... never tried ln2... would love to try it... but I feel that it would crap out quick past 5.4


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> that got a full 100 MHz more than mine does at that voltage... mine runs out of gas around 5.2 with normal water cooling... never tried ln2... would love to try it... but I feel that it would crap out quick past 5.4


I'd try at least, some can be surprising.
















My 8300 only does 4.4GHz @ 1.45V stable on all cores with water, maybe 4.7-4.8GHz @ 1.5V on two. Tried it under my water chiller one day for fun with only two cores (cores 7 & 8 are junk). Chip scaled like mad, did 5.6GHz SPi 1M or 5.47GHz for SPi 32M, both @ 1.6V. Water temp was around -25C but the chip was low positives under load.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'd try at least, some can be surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8300 only does 4.4GHz @ 1.45V stable on all cores with water, maybe 4.7-4.8GHz @ 1.5V on two. Tried it under my water chiller one day for fun with only two cores (cores 7 & 8 are junk). Chip scaled like mad, did 5.6GHz SPi 1M or 5.47GHz for SPi 32M, both @ 1.6V. Water temp was around -25C but the chip was low positives under load.


Nice. Did you feel that the wall "broke" after you passed 1.5V? I wonder if with custom water this chip would have a chance. I need at least 0.08V more for 4.7GHz as it seems. That's almost 1.5V. I'm wondering if I keep the temps down for 4.7GHz, it won't need that big of a jump to 4.8GHz.

Really weird how things are easy till some point... stone damn walls.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice. Did you feel that the wall "broke" after you passed 1.5V? I wonder if with custom water this chip would have a chance. I need at least 0.08V more for 4.7GHz as it seems. That's almost 1.5V. I'm wondering if I keep the temps down for 4.7GHz, it won't need that big of a jump to 4.8GHz.
> 
> Really weird how things are easy till some point... stone damn walls.


This one didn't really have a "wall" of sorts, it just got to the point where more voltage would drive the temps up and produce negative scaling. So when temps were resolved it did quite well.

With all cores under the chiller it could do 5GHz @ 1.6V.


----------



## cssorkinman

Dropping core temps by 10C can equal up to 200 mhz gains in stable clockspeed on some of the chips I've had.

FWIW the biggest gains happened when comparing chips approaching 50 - 60 C at a given load vs 10 C cooler. I had some nifty SS's demonstrating this but I think they have fallen victim to my abhorrent organization skills.


----------



## Gen Patton

DDR4 is gonna cost, i am going to give myself two to three years on the FX8350, then save and go Threadripper. prices should go down a bit by then. But for now Motoko is running fine.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> DDR4 is gonna cost, i am going to give myself two to three years on the FX8350, then save and go Threadripper. prices should go down a bit by then. But for now Motoko is running fine.


before ryzen was released ddr4 was cheaper than ddr3, it was so cheap that manufacturers stopped making it to give the market a chance to catch up and let profit margins rise ....

Samsung announced a while back that having just been made aware of the shortage across the globe that there now going to start making more of it again.....

if they actually do make it then the prices should get back to the normal price point of around $100/16GB for 2400MHz ram, which is still giving them $50 profit on every sale .....


----------



## Fr0z7y

hi everyone, this thread is massive omg! i'ld like to introduce myself as a pee on, nobody, just some idiot that signed on to say hi and get some help then fall back into the shadows....

anyways, i have read several posts about overclocking and read somewhere in one of them about people that just want numbers cut and dry that will run something stable then disappear, well, yeah, possibly that's me, however i have taken what knowledge i have gleamed from you guys to heart, and may not actually do that depending on how things go in the near future irl.

what i have is a bit of an old setup im trying to squeeze that extra something out of that i have never done before, so yea, im a n0ob at overclocking. had this chip for probably 2 years, was running my old 9XX phenom 2 quad for several years without it being overclocked, on this board and one other board. now that ryzen has come out, and i have found out that this revision can't support the 9590, but the other board i bought that is the newest revision of it can (it's back in storage in america, im in indonesia atm), i decided what the hell, i'll see what i can do with this considering if i burn it out, a nice 40$ dual core will take it's place until i upgrade to an am4.

so here's my setup that actually matters:
windows 10 64bit
gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud5 rev 1.1 (f12 bios)
amd fx 8320 black edition (it's after the 9xxx series was binned so im not that lucky to get the older ones)
2x 4gb hyperX genesis 1600mhz (grey heatsinks to match the mobo heatsinks) kingston
2x 4gb hyperX furyX 1600mhz (blue heatsinks to match mobo accents) kingston (newer model of the same memory)
coolermaster hyper evo 212 (one fan pushing out the back of the case |<--)
rx 480 8gb (it has 4+1 vrms, weird i know, but it can put out the same 200a with 220a 10ms as the 5 and 6 phase ones can, first nitro to hit the market no leds no plus on it, 20-20g)
several case fans ranging from a delta (i think) with 3 blades for airflow that sounds like a jet engine or something passing overhead and a couple 120s blowing air on my rx 480 and blowing air past there into 2 more 80mm fans that blow air onto the vrms and nb with one more fan in the dvd bay pulling air in that's on the pwm cpu header that speeds up and slows down with the cpu fan.

now the case is weird, i had to use cardboard to get it set right for the air flow (took many times doing this to get it right) because i do not have side panels as they were too heavy to bring with me in the airplane (yeah when they say ultra durable, they mean it, darn mobo survived being in my suitcase under the plane inside this case on a 24 hour turbulent flight with 2 layovers) so that's why there is cardboard on it to simulate side panels. yeah the room im in is hot and there is no ac, ambient is roughly 80f or so considering where im at that's pretty good indoors.

what i have done is set my multiplier to 20x and turned off the boost clock for a while leaving it pegged at 4ghz, but forgot to change power settings in windows 10 until now (64 bit), and just a little bit ago after spending the past couple weeks trying to bring temps for the mobo, cpu, and other stuff down to bearable levels, i decided to have a go at some multiplier overclocking and changing settings to see what did what in my bios. what i have it set to right now is basically a stock 8370, 20x multiplier with boost clock to 4.3 ghz (changed the boost clock multiplier ;p ) but left everything else on auto and what not.

im not looking for extreme overclocking, not really, but i do want to see what i can do with it, playing around with fsb, ram, multiplier, and getting the rx 480 to about 1380ish mhz (ill be happy at 1366) and maybe the memory on it brought up a bit too. i did buy some water cooling parts for at least the cpu and gpu, with some parts saved later for both sets of vrms and both the nb/sb, and possibly the memory, however i like the memory heatsinks so those will probably just get a black 80mm fan as their cooling unit blowing on them in an inconspicuous spot.

one thing i need to mention is that the memory timings are off by 1 between the two sets of 4gb sticks, such as 9-9-9-10-29 and 10-10-10-11-31, roughly that's what i show in bios without rebooting and checking it out and writing everything down ( i know i have to do that, and do some research as to what each of those numbers means and what changing them does, i havent done that yet, havent found a guide in here yet for it as i havent looked for it yet).

i know that 2200mhz is my default nb, but i should be shooting for 2400-2600mhz (there's a sweet spot in there for this board and whatever numbers my other stuff is set at, depending on those will depend on my sweet spot), and that my htt is 2600mhz (okay maybe not htt but that other thing i know im getting wrong but it's all running through my head and i cant remember it all atm, sorry), and that my memory has to be set to manual sometimes at 8x to get it to 1600mhz.

i have read a few guides already, and know that once i find my stable cpu clock or freq, then i go in and play with nb/htt/mem to get the system running better. i have read that no two systems that are exactly the same with the exact same cpu overclock will perform the same due to a LOT of other settings and how much one person has tweaked their motherboard vs the other person with exact same hardware and cpu freqs, so i should go back in and play with this once i have the core where i want it.

sorry for the long post, i wanted to make sure you understood my situation and what i have, and if there is anything i left out or that you want to know that you didn't see in here, let me know, even though my target overclock is probably not what i am going to get, i have a target voltage i want, and that's 1.4v, which is lower than what i am running at now, which that is where i want to start, from there we can change the 1.1v nb to maybe a little more to help boost the cpu based off the 200mhz fsb with it's multiplier to achieve that higher freq at lower volts, either way, i would like to prolong the cpu but also tweak the mobo and ram to get the most out of it at whatever you help me do with it.

but for the most part, ild like to see if i can get about 4.4, maybe 4.6, there was a chart that showed that those even numbers is where you get the most gains out of the cpu, so that's what ild like to hti with a fully tweaked mobo and ram.

side note, im getting new thermal paste, the stuff i have now is only 1.93w/mk with .225 impedence (all i could get my hands on), so this project will have to work with what i have... yes, im tying your hands at the moment because this country is also very poor and has limited resources, so i have to work with what they will have if i wish to make money here and get the limited equipment here upgraded properly and set in such a manner as to keep thermals down and freqs up without throttling (realistically this is why i am doing this). i dont know how many people here have what i have besides the miners and other westerners, but not many have what i have, which will mostly be the clients i end up with until word of mouth helps me, so you are helping me with my future, and if that works, i'll be scrolling through the forums and talking to who i can when i can, which is why i posted here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0z7y*
> 
> hi everyone, this thread is massive omg! i'ld like to introduce myself as a pee on, nobody, just some idiot that signed on to say hi and get some help then fall back into the shadows....


Shortened up your post a bit.

Generalities - your hardware

Mobo is good for anything daily clock that cpu is capable of.

Cooler - some have great luck with the 212 others not so much - any improvements in cooling will make clocking easier. Anything over 4.4ghz will be a crapshoot in my opinion with what you have.

Ram.... tsk tsk tsk...... mixing ram is a great way to gimp an overclock on any system but it's particularly troublesome on FX and Ryzen. Unless you need 16 gb's ditch the poorer set and clock the survivor up as high as you can.

You made no mention of your PSU that I saw , what are you running ?


----------



## Fr0z7y

i can't see the name, but it's 80 plus bronze 850w ill take it all apart sometime later and actually get things in order and write them down sometime tomorrow, it's midnight here. sorry for the long post, i actually do want to help people here once i figure out what im doing, kind of what i was getting at







lolz.

i bought the psu for like 85$ on newegg, it's heavy and not exactly a big name brand, but i'll check it later, it might be a rosewill now that i think about it, something with ice or frost or arctic in its name, has a white fan..


----------



## Fr0z7y

i also want to figure this all out so when i do get the 9590 for the ga-990fxa-ud5 r5 rev3.0 (what a mouthful) i'll know how to overclock it properly with a custom watercooling loop.. i bought that board as a backup system to this one, the mobo didn't want to boot into windows now matter what i did, so it became a fall back board for a brand new copy of windows if i mess this rev 1.1 up..


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0z7y*
> 
> i also want to figure this all out so when i do get the 9590 for the ga-990fxa-ud5 r5 rev3.0 (what a mouthful) i'll know how to overclock it properly with a custom watercooling loop.. i bought that board as a backup system to this one, the mobo didn't want to boot into windows now matter what i did, so it became a fall back board for a brand new copy of windows if i mess this rev 1.1 up..


I would forget about overclocking a 9590. Two reasons. They are basically just 8 core, already overclocked high leakage parts out of the box. Secondly your board is weak. A CH5FZ or Sabertooth 990FX R2 would be a much better choice.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

was playing around... and finally accidentally hit 2456mhz ram speeds... CL11 validation: https://valid.x86.fr/yvuwif

I was working on getting a better tuned cpu/nb given that lately I have discovered just how much it affects performance in memory intensive apps.... never got that much over 2400mhz before...yay for a miss type in the fsb blank


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0z7y*
> 
> i also want to figure this all out so when i do get the 9590 for the ga-990fxa-ud5 r5 rev3.0 (what a mouthful) i'll know how to overclock it properly with a custom watercooling loop.. i bought that board as a backup system to this one, the mobo didn't want to boot into windows now matter what i did, so it became a fall back board for a brand new copy of windows if i mess this rev 1.1 up..
> 
> 
> 
> I would forget about overclocking a 9590. Two reasons. They are basically just 8 core, already overclocked high leakage parts out of the box. Secondly your board is weak. A CH5FZ or Sabertooth 990FX R2 would be a much better choice.
Click to expand...

The 990 UD 5 ( forget the revision) I have is nearly as stout as my CHV-z's hardware wize, but the bios is flat awful.

I wouldn't go out of my for a 9590 - based on my experience the 8370's are most likely better for someone looking for a high everyday overclock on reasonable voltage.


----------



## Hexylnl

Just wanted to introduce my FX8370 black setup.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> was playing around... and finally accidentally hit 2456mhz ram speeds... CL11 validation: https://valid.x86.fr/yvuwif
> 
> I was working on getting a better tuned cpu/nb given that lately I have discovered just how much it affects performance in memory intensive apps.... never got that much over 2400mhz before...yay for a miss type in the fsb blank


i had my set pass a memory stability test just shy of 2400mhz with CL9, but... fsb numbers used meant sacrificing too much in clock speed for it to be worth it.

currently my OC sits at 2240mhz with CL9

eidt: also i was having the black screen issue still beyond 4.9 with my other psu (which was rated for less amps though and is lower quality) so... i had someone lend me one that will do 84A on the 12V rail, and will be testing it in my system monday or tuesday. i kind of doubt it will fix the issue, but is worth a try.)


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexylnl*
> 
> Just wanted to introduce my FX8370 black setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN and the Vishera club!


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> i had my set pass a memory stability test just shy of 2400mhz with CL9, but... fsb numbers used meant sacrificing too much in clock speed for it to be worth it.
> 
> currently my OC sits at 2240mhz with CL9
> 
> eidt: also i was having the black screen issue still beyond 4.9 with my other psu (which was rated for less amps though and is lower quality) so... i had someone lend me one that will do 84A on the 12V rail, and will be testing it in my system monday or tuesday. i kind of doubt it will fix the issue, but is worth a try.)


I never could get CL 9 to work on these modules... at any speed lol... but since accidentally putting in a wrong number I'm pushing it on up... 2468 now testing... still CL 11 benchmarks are showing a nice improvement... but nothing special compared to what I already had... just lower core clocks with similar test results... like getting same FPS in Dirt Rally tests as my 5.067ghz tests but with 5.03ghz instead... very minor difference... still mapping it out... may try for a clock increase on the core and see what happens... but right now I honestly think its still the cpu/nb that is holding it back... because even at 2400mhz ram with the cpu/nb set to 2700mhz I was getting good scores.... I don't know though...like i said... still mapping it all out.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 990 UD 5 ( forget the revision) I have is nearly as stout as my CHV-z's hardware wize, but the bios is flat awful.
> 
> I wouldn't go out of my for a 9590 - based on my experience the 8370's are most likely better for someone looking for a high everyday overclock on reasonable voltage.


Gigabyte bios is flat out terrible. The mouse lag, the lack of features. I hear it is pretty much the same for AM4 boards. I have a UP4 FM2+ board which has great hardware but the bios is just so bad I shelved it.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Gigabyte bios is flat out terrible. The mouse lag, the lack of features. I hear it is pretty much the same for AM4 boards. I have a UP4 FM2+ board which has great hardware but the bios is just so bad I shelved it.


Aside from the mouse lag (seriously, is it to hard to fix?) I would not say it's "bad". Sure, it's no Asus UEFI, but it gets the job done. To be honest, nearly have of the voltage and overclocking settings available in say Asus, are not really needed to achieve good overclocks. GB has the "basics" that you need.

In other news. Stock R7 1700 CB scores:

Single core - 138
M. core - 1286

FX 8320 @ 4.7GHz>

Single core - 110
M. core - 742


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> In other news. Stock R7 1700 CB scores:
> 
> Single core - 138
> M. core - 1286
> 
> FX 8320 @ 4.7GHz>
> 
> Single core - 110
> M. core - 742


I get very similar CBR15 scores on my FX-8320e. My best repeatable scores with my current OC are 109 single core and 722 multicore. I think you had a typo earlier on the 1700 scores but it looks like you updated it. Even with the updated scores, I think waiting for Zen+ or Zen 2 is the right call for me. There is nothing I do that my current FX cannot handle with flying colors. I want to upgrade and support AMD for making a great new product, but it just doesnt make sense for me right now. Maybe things will be better come tax time.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> I get very similar CBR15 scores on my FX-8320e. My best repeatable scores with my current OC are 109 single core and 722 multicore. I think you had a typo earlier on the 1700 scores but it looks like you updated it. Even with the updated scores, I think waiting for Zen+ or Zen 2 is the right call for me. There is nothing I do that my current FX cannot handle with flying colors. I want to upgrade and support AMD for making a great new product, but it just doesnt make sense for me right now. Maybe things will be better come tax time.


Only reason I upgraded was due to a dead motherboard. Good AM3+ boards are rare and cost a small fortune for me, so may as well invest on a new system. Yeah, gaming did not change THAT much, but my PC is overall more responsive and quieter. I can't tell if it's on anymore except for the crazy RGB on the mobo.


----------



## jaredismee

psu ended up not being the cause of issue, and so i can pretty much guarantee it is coming down to the mobo now. it seems 5.0+ just isn't an option for my current rig, and that's fine.

that said i was able to tweak my OC and drop the multiplier by .5 of the cpu and raise the fsb to match the lost speed, and managed to get stable with fsb at 289, nb 2600, ht 2890, and ram 2312 CL9. (also the cpu clock is now 13 MHz higher, so you could say i even gained some there @ 4.913 now)

didn't really change my cinebench scores much.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mattliston

Drop HT link back inline with northbridge. I seem to get better system response and only margin of error score changes in benchs.

I did try over 3GHz HT link a few times, didnt notice anything.

Certainly not the change you could get with the old thuban x6's


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Drop HT link back inline with northbridge. I seem to get better system response and only margin of error score changes in benchs.
> 
> I did try over 3GHz HT link a few times, didnt notice anything.
> 
> Certainly not the change you could get with the old thuban x6's


it didnt seem to help or hurt anything with it at 2890 vs 2600, i tested both ways. i have in the past had issues with it being too high and if i run int any issues it will be the first thing i change. thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Aside from the mouse lag (seriously, is it to hard to fix?) I would not say it's "bad". Sure, it's no Asus UEFI, but it gets the job done. To be honest, nearly have of the voltage and overclocking settings available in say Asus, are not really needed to achieve good overclocks. GB has the "basics" that you need.
> 
> In other news. Stock R7 1700 CB scores:
> 
> Single core - 138
> M. core - 1286
> 
> FX 8320 @ 4.7GHz>
> 
> Single core - 110
> M. core - 742


Thanks for posting this... it gives another reason for me to not upgrade yet... I get 123 single core with 827 multicore on my FX .... albeit at higher clocks, but still.... I need a bigger difference than that to make the massive investment in a whole new platform.... On my second highest clock speed profile (the one I use most) I get 120 single and 810 multi... Maybe if I get a spare bit o change I'll still do it... I actually want to... but having a real hard time justifying it...


----------



## Melcar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Thanks for posting this... it gives another reason for me to not upgrade yet... I get 123 single core with 827 multicore on my FX .... albeit at higher clocks, but still.... I need a bigger difference than that to make the massive investment in a whole new platform.... On my second highest clock speed profile (the one I use most) I get 120 single and 810 multi... Maybe if I get a spare bit o change I'll still do it... I actually want to... but having a real hard time justifying it...


Well, that's just one bench. Truth be told, I'm very happy with the upgrade and I think the money was worth it. Deus EX MD for example, I can now play in the high 40s to full 60fps in most scenes using very high settings @ 1440p. With the FX I was chugging along at 30 fps or so. Other graphical benchmarks like Unigine also saw big boosts. Of course, I'm mainly using this on Linux. I also do some encoding and software compiling, and the gains there were very noticeable. As a side bonus my rig does not sound like a jet engine anymore under load. Oh, and I haven't even overclocked the thing.
Not to mention it opens up your system for more modern tech. However, I say if you can wait, do so for Ryzen 2.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> Well, that's just one bench. Truth be told, I'm very happy with the upgrade and I think the money was worth it. Deus EX MD for example, I can now play in the high 40s to full 60fps in most scenes using very high settings @ 1440p. With the FX I was chugging along at 30 fps or so. Other graphical benchmarks like Unigine also saw big boosts. Of course, I'm mainly using this on Linux. I also do some encoding and software compiling, and the gains there were very noticeable. As a side bonus my rig does not sound like a jet engine anymore under load. Oh, and I haven't even overclocked the thing.
> Not to mention it opens up your system for more modern tech. However, I say if you can wait, do so for Ryzen 2.


It's just it will mean a total system replacement for me...well except a few storage drives, the psu and a the cooling system core... so even a R7 1700 system would set me back at least 600$, anything less and it would be a side grade... so yeah, I think I can wait... maybe Zen + will make the difference for me







certainly not hurting right now.

I am working on an extensive thread based on one guy telling me his FX delivered poor FPS in games... in particular Dirt 4... I started with Dirt Rally and and tested my system... then restored defaults... and was shocked at the difference... Here is the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance

I'm still testing in Dirt 4, but since it didn't have a canned bench in it, I'm running several benches to make sure my numbers are proper....

I've tested other games too, but most of them I am actually GPU limited even at stock clocks... I need a gpu upgrade too lol... so that will more than double my cost... oh well... maybe at tax time.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> It's just it will mean a total system replacement for me...well except a few storage drives, the psu and a the cooling system core... so even a R7 1700 system would set me back at least 600$, anything less and it would be a side grade... so yeah, I think I can wait... maybe Zen + will make the difference for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> certainly not hurting right now.
> 
> I am working on an extensive thread based on one guy telling me his FX delivered poor FPS in games... in particular Dirt 4... I started with Dirt Rally and and tested my system... then restored defaults... and was shocked at the difference... Here is the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance
> 
> I'm still testing in Dirt 4, but since it didn't have a canned bench in it, I'm running several benches to make sure my numbers are proper....
> 
> I've tested other games too, but most of them I am actually GPU limited even at stock clocks... I need a gpu upgrade too lol... so that will more than double my cost... oh well... maybe at tax time.


that bench he ran was labeled as stock too, i imagine at max OC it might be a bit more meaningful upgrade. (especially when we consider the fx you are comparing is at a super high OC)

i am in the same boat myself though, and am just gonna hold out for prices to either drop a bit more or if i can wait long enough for the refresh or ryzen 2.


----------



## tashcz

The one thing setting me back from any upgrades is DDR4 prices. Damn it, can't get 16GB of good memory for under 200EUR here.

I'd pay good money for a CPU, good money for a motherboard, but come on... I'm not paying 200EUR for 16 gigs of memory. Was thinking of buying a 8700K + ROG Hero X since it'd do very well for me, it's a mix of high cores and high clocks, and I'm ready to cash it out. But I'm not paying for DDR, it's the principles


----------



## tashcz

By the way, regarding the last posts about performance, can a 970 chipset do as a 990FX regarding CPU/NB speeds and such?


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> The one thing setting me back from any upgrades is DDR4 prices. Damn it, can't get 16GB of good memory for under 200EUR here.
> 
> I'd pay good money for a CPU, good money for a motherboard, but come on... I'm not paying 200EUR for 16 gigs of memory. Was thinking of buying a 8700K + ROG Hero X since it'd do very well for me, it's a mix of high cores and high clocks, and I'm ready to cash it out. But I'm not paying for DDR, it's the principles


yea i was kinda thinking the same, even my ddr3 kits are worth 50%+ more than i paid for them. after i killed my 16g kit doing some dumb OC'ing i switched back to my 8g kit, and honestly have had no issues in any games. my ssd does seem to work harder than it used to, but with what they are rated for these days it is hardly a negative. also my 8g kit clocks higher and easier than my 16g kit did so it is whatever. sure i prefer 16 over 8, but when my 8 can do 2300MHz-2400MHz CL9 and play any game with out any issues does it really matter?

though... any new kits i buy will not be less than 16g. maybe they will go back down one day.

as far as the 970 vs 990 question i wish i could answer but the only 970 i overclocked i did a super easy multi only OC and ended up selling it to a friend.

edit: i see a lot of people s[reading misinformation saying you cant even play some current day games on 8g of memory, like pubg. in my experience it changed almost nothing changed going from 16-8. i am sure the day will come when it is true, but not for now.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> psu ended up not being the cause of issue, and so i can pretty much guarantee it is coming down to the mobo now. it seems 5.0+ just isn't an option for my current rig, and that's fine.
> 
> that said i was able to tweak my OC and drop the multiplier by .5 of the cpu and raise the fsb to match the lost speed, and managed to get stable with fsb at 289, nb 2600, ht 2890, and ram 2312 CL9. (also the cpu clock is now 13 MHz higher, so you could say i even gained some there @ 4.913 now)
> 
> didn't really change my cinebench scores much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just curious as to why you want such a high base clock? It really isn't necessary


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Just curious as to why you want such a high base clock? It really isn't necessary


balanced out better that way to hit all the numbers i was looking for, and for some reason the memory likes to run higher using the bus speed and lower multiplier than multipliers alone.

and i kind of just enjoyed pushing it to see how high it could be taken while passing prime/ibt/mem test.

could be just a placebo affect and that i just put a lot more time into tweaking this way than with multipliers, but it seemed to end with better results.

(also i did end up lowering the HT link to 2600 to match the NB during my final tweaking for stability.)

new aida 64 results


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NEW


OLD


i may actually post these in the other thread just to keep them documented in a place where people looking for this type of info will find it.


----------



## Johan45

I was mostly curious, I've done it too but never found it too necessary to go that high unless there was a reason. I tested out 3600 HT for dual card benching which seemed to help and required 270ish FSB


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> New Personal Best!
> 
> *FX-8320e*
> CPU 4.5Ghz, 1.44v (no LLC)
> 
> *ASrock 970 Fatal1ty*
> CPU/NB 2.6Ghz, 1.4v
> HT 2.4Ghz, 1.2v
> NB 1.2v
> 
> *Gkill Ripjaws*
> 16GB, DDR3, 2133mhz, C11, 1T, Duel channel, 1.6v
> 
> *MSI R9-390X*
> GPU 1000mhz (-50mv, +50% power limit)
> GDDR5 1500mhz
> Crimson 17.7
> 
> 
> 
> What are your VRM temps like with that setup? I've got an Asrock 990Fx killer board that if the reviews are to be believed needs special attention for the VRMs. It was all I could get so I'm still debating on an m5a99fx r 2.0 with a MOSFET block instead.
Click to expand...

The stock VRM cooler is good enough for 4.8-5GHz with a fan strapped to it.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I was mostly curious, I've done it too but never found it too necessary to go that high unless there was a reason. I tested out 3600 HT for dual card benching which seemed to help and required 270ish FSB


what speeds do you run your memory at? i have trouble with anything beyond 1866 unless it is done with fsb. (could also just be this mobo, i have seen some people say they change the multipliers and it boots right into whatever they set)


----------



## Johan45

I ran mostly on a CHVz and memory wasn't an issue at any multi/bus speed. Could run 2000 CL6 up to 2600 CL8 but that was stretching the poor IMC. Most of the time I recommend people stay around the 2000 mark as that's where the FX seems to be happiest in general


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> what speeds do you run your memory at? i have trouble with anything beyond 1866 unless it is done with fsb. (could also just be this mobo, i have seen some people say they change the multipliers and it boots right into whatever they set)


I have had similar issues with that Gskill Trident 2400mhz. After talking with Gskill tech support two things were recommended. First make sure the voltage is 1.65v min and maybe even give it a little more depending on your power delievery for higher speeds. Any dips in voltage dilivered to the Ram can cause instability.

Second, one of the secondary memory timings works better when it is manually set to a looser state. I cannot remember which one off the top of my head but it was a common problem on AMD platforms. Seems the defualt timings were tuned to intel...go figure. You can probably find it by searching, and I will look to see if I still have the email laying around somewhere if you care to know exactly which one/ones it was.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I ran mostly on a CHVz and memory wasn't an issue at any multi/bus speed. Could run 2000 CL6 up to 2600 CL8 but that was stretching the poor IMC. Most of the time I recommend people stay around the 2000 mark as that's where the FX seems to be happiest in general
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


those latency scores are extremely impressive, maybe i will try to tighten the timings more. i didnt even consider going for stable below CL9 at 2300-2400, but that looks tempting to try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> I have had similar issues with that Gskill Trident 2400mhz. After talking with Gskill tech support two things were recommended. First make sure the voltage is 1.65v min and maybe even give it a little more depending on your power delievery for higher speeds. Any dips in voltage dilivered to the Ram can cause instability.
> 
> Second, one of the secondary memory timings works better when it is manually set to a looser state. I cannot remember which one off the top of my head but it was a common problem on AMD platforms. Seems the defualt timings were tuned to intel...go figure. You can probably find it by searching, and I will look to see if I still have the email laying around somewhere if you care to know exactly which one/ones it was.


yea i killed my 16g kit of trident, and am running my 8g kit again. i am pretty familiar with raising the voltage and have a better understanding than most of the limit









i havent really messed with secondary timings much other than the CR, but after seeing that last post i am going to.

and another edit: it is more difficult than i hoped. my timings don't want to budge.


----------



## Johan45

Your sticks aren't going to do what mine did. Wrong kind of IC under the spreader. Those are elpida hypers IIRC and they rock on AMD platforms. They're also old and not easy to find.


----------



## mattliston

GEEZ. I thought I was doing good with 2500MHz/CL10 at CR1

2600 at cl8????

holy crap, Id love to have 16gb of that goodness!!

SLOWLY eeking my way to 5.1GHz and beyond. Thermally limited currently.

Having a tough time with my H110i, even at full pump and fan speed and at 70*F or below ambient

Current temps max out 66 core and 53 package *C. Even while its stable, its higher than my goal of max 55 core and 45 package

Currently, just going down the voltage list in BIOS, lowering one single tick, and letting my stress test plus daily usage for 2 days or so determine if it was a smart move. At this rate, I should be done undervolting sometime in 2019 lol


----------



## tashcz

You can cool 5.1GHz with an H110 for daily usage? Any idea about the draw from the wall?


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Your sticks aren't going to do what mine did. Wrong kind of IC under the spreader. Those are elpida hypers IIRC and they rock on AMD platforms. They're also old and not easy to find.


yea there is no way i will be able to get my timings much tighter than they are, but i will revisit attempting 2400MHz+ again in the near future. i can get that i just need to find a stable balance with everything else.


----------



## tashcz

Can a 970 chipset run 2600+ CPU/NB? I'm having issues, no POST anyway.


----------



## THC Butterz

Can anyone here tell me what is the best GPU that the 8350 can take without bottleneck as I had to sacrifice a 760 out of my sli setup to my wife last night as her 560ti died...


----------



## gapottberg

That is kind of a vauge and difficult question to answer. The most truthful answer is it depends. Which isnt really all that helpful. The reality is that even when "bottlenecking" a GPU when compared to how it would perform on a top of the line CPU...you will still see gains by stepping up a Tier so to speak in almost all cases.

The returns probably top out at 1070/Vega as far as reasonable gains for the money on an FX...and even then you shold probably have it heavily overclocked. I would say for a mild OC to stock FX-8350 set up, an RX-570 or RX-580 or Nvidia equivelent would be your best bet. They will perfom better than the 560 class cards, and while you may get a few frames better on an I7-8700k CPU with these cards...the gains justify the cost even with a bit of bottlenecking. With sale prices this holiday making the $200-$250 dollar mark for these mid tier cards a reality again, I would definetly look at grabbing one as a worthy replacement for your loss.

Good Luck


----------



## tashcz

It also heavily depends on the resolution. If you're going 4K, a 1080 would bottleneck you more than an FX CPU.

But for most of us that own FXs, I think 1080p is the screens on the desks. My 970 is serving me well and I'd say it's pretty up to the task. I don't see 99% GPU usage unless Vsync is enabled. Though, today, with an 8 core FX, just to make sure, I'd go with a GTX1060. You can get about 10-15% more performance than out of a GTX970 with it and it also has more memory.


----------



## Archol

Hey, I'm a new member who's been watching this thread for a few days. I currently have The fx [email protected] with 1.38v during load (1.368 core voltage with high LLC) on The Asus 970 pro gaming. Do you have any idea if it's worth investing in a dual Channel 2133 cl9 kit? I currently have 8 gb single Channel 1600 mhz cl9 ram @1.5v. Tried to overclock it couple of times, it just refuses to boot, even with dram voltage set to 1.7v. Had an asrock 970a-g/3.1 before and The same issue occured, so I'm assuming The ram overclocks like crap. Any suggestions, please? I think it should help me with benchmarks, mostly, though i do ocasionally game @1080p and use premiere pro to upload some of The benchmark vids. Thanks!
Edit: Haven't yet tried to work with fsb above 200 in order to oc The ram, but I'd like to use the dummy frequency method for daily usage. For benchmarks only, I'd be happy with anything from 1866 cl9 to 2133 cl9/10


----------



## tashcz

Welcome!

First off, know that CL9 with higher than 1866MHz isn't easy to reach. Your kit probably can't do it. What you can do is go into advanced mode in BIOS and set the looser timings, such as 11-12-11-38. Voltage won't help much here, you better keep it at 1.6V to 1.65V.

When you loosen timings, try to go for 1866MHz. Also, set your CPU/NB voltage to 1.25V for a start.

Tell us if there's any result!

By the way, you won't get much out of a faster kit with a 4.5GHz overclock! You might get 1 or 2 %.


----------



## jclafi

If you play @ 1080p, i recommend a *RX580 8GB* or *GTX1060 6GB* max, and crank up in game details. Be sure your bottleneck is the GPU not the CPU,

In modern games you will be just fine, very high GPU load (95~100%). On very old games (about 2 threads) there will be a bottleneck, but be cool because the fps will be higher also, no big deal.

I have one GTX1060 6GB, play DOOM, Shadow Warrior 1 and 2, Wolfeinstein (all new ones), Far Cry Blood Dragon, Project Cars, GTR Evolution, all with zero problems.

Also my CPU is @ 4.7Ghz, but even stock runs nice. Some folks have problems with FX-8350 + GTX1060 but mine runs perfect, very little no none bottleneck ! Using Win 10 also and 388.13 driver...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> Can anyone here tell me what is the best GPU that the 8350 can take without bottleneck as I had to sacrifice a 760 out of my sli setup to my wife last night as her 560ti died...


----------



## Archol

Thanks for The answers first of all







As for the ram oc, i tried 1866 cl9 first, didn't work, went to 10-10-10-33, got stuck in Windows loading screen. I have the option of buying used 9-11-10 2133 ram for about 45 dollars, not sure about how good of an idea that is. I've done 1.23 on The cpu/nb, Will try with 1.25 too. But unless i get tight or relatively tight timings on 1866 or 2133 i won't really keep The settings, as there's no point in having 2133 but with 13-14-13-40 or something timings, at least that's what i believe.
@jclafi I'm using a gainward 1060 3 Gb, The dual fan version, it's serving me pretty well. Generally, from what i've gathered so far, i'm getting ok averages, but bad 1%/0.1% lows. Noticed it in gta v and shadow of mordor and sometimes witcher 3. Dirt 4 and Doom work really well with my current settings and Dota 2 doesn't really care. I was curious about better ram and maybe applying a higher 24/7 oc to see if i could improve The 1% and minimize stutters. Even 5 fps there would make me happy. Also, lower render times.
Ps: Sorry for caps words, phone refuses to correct them


----------



## tashcz

I've managed to hit 2200MHz with 10-11-10-30. But I really can't tell if there's any difference. I can do benchmarks though. Right now I'm (again) in the middle of setting the systems OC again.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archol*
> 
> Hey, I'm a new member who's been watching this thread for a few days. I currently have The fx [email protected] with 1.38v during load (1.368 core voltage with high LLC) on The Asus 970 pro gaming. Do you have any idea if it's worth investing in a dual Channel 2133 cl9 kit? I currently have 8 gb single Channel 1600 mhz cl9 ram @1.5v. Tried to overclock it couple of times, it just refuses to boot, even with dram voltage set to 1.7v. Had an asrock 970a-g/3.1 before and The same issue occured, so I'm assuming The ram overclocks like crap. Any suggestions, please? I think it should help me with benchmarks, mostly, though i do ocasionally game @1080p and use premiere pro to upload some of The benchmark vids. Thanks!
> Edit: Haven't yet tried to work with fsb above 200 in order to oc The ram, but I'd like to use the dummy frequency method for daily usage. For benchmarks only, I'd be happy with anything from 1866 cl9 to 2133 cl9/10


If you're running single channel, dual channel will be a definite improvement. No need for a kit though just buy a matching 8gb DIMM.


----------



## Archol

I'm trying to also get the Novice division top 1 FX 8350 in CB R15 HWBot, and I'm really hoping the RAM would help me with that and some other scores. On this thing, Kingston HyperX Savage Red 8 GB, I'm stuck at 9-9-9-28, it's the only setting I've found to be 100% stable regardless of what I do. If I buy another one just like it and it doesn't overclock, I'll be very sad







. Do you guys have any experience with RAM in CB? 11.5 or 15, both are welcome. Also, I found that for every 100 mhz in CB R15, I get an increase of about 15 in the multi core scenario. However, from 4.92 to 5.02 I only got an increase of 10. Not sure if it's thermal throttle or just bad scaling. I don't monitor temps when using that benchmark, as it decreases the score, will keep an eye on it in the future though. I'm using a hyper 212 evo in an open case with 23 degrees celsius ambient, the case also has 5 120 fans, 2 intakes, 3 exhausts. Thank your for taking the time to read and answer!
PS: Attaching the CB scores image below


----------



## tashcz

Trust me, you're losing more with 1 channel than you would gain with overclocking the memory. Memory overclocks have an impact on 4.7GHz+ overclocks.


----------



## tashcz

By the way, is your overclock IBT stable?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archol*
> 
> I'm trying to also get the Novice division top 1 FX 8350 in CB R15 HWBot, and I'm really hoping the RAM would help me with that and some other scores. On this thing, Kingston HyperX Savage Red 8 GB, I'm stuck at 9-9-9-28, it's the only setting I've found to be 100% stable regardless of what I do. If I buy another one just like it and it doesn't overclock, I'll be very sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you guys have any experience with RAM in CB? 11.5 or 15, both are welcome. Also, I found that for every 100 mhz in CB R15, I get an increase of about 15 in the multi core scenario. However, from 4.92 to 5.02 I only got an increase of 10. Not sure if it's thermal throttle or just bad scaling. I don't monitor temps when using that benchmark, as it decreases the score, will keep an eye on it in the future though. I'm using a hyper 212 evo in an open case with 23 degrees celsius ambient, the case also has 5 120 fans, 2 intakes, 3 exhausts. Thank your for taking the time to read and answer!
> PS: Attaching the CB scores image below


Is that one stick of 8GB or 2x4GB for the ram? CB 11.5 is more sensitive to ram than CB15 but it helps with both.
Hyper212 you're not going to get much more out of it and likely on the edge which could explain the lower gain. That and CB15 varies from run to run.
Other things you can do Disable UAC and run the benchmark in realtime priority from task manager, kill all services you don't need and also explorer.exe if the screen freezes and you don't see the benchmark filling in that's normal just wait and see if the benchmark finishes
Always minimize the GUI for CB15 move the visible part off screen in CB11.5 you can minimize it to the point that only the score is showing.


----------



## Archol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> By the way, is your overclock IBT stable?


The 5.02 one? I'm pretty sure it isn't, I was just trying to get high scores,so I only set things in order to pass CB R15 (that goes for any OC over 4.5). The 4.5 ghz one I've tested only with AmdOverdrive, seems to pass the 24 minute test. It's stable through any gaming session, any rendering (did 45 minute renders without any issue). Also, it's stable through 12-15 hour mining sessions, so I can't complain. I know they're not the best standards, but as long as it works, I'm fine with it.
@Johan45 I was running it on High priority in task manager, didn't know about the minimising window thingy and I was afraid Real Time might crash it. Besides that, the only processes I left running were the ones tagged System. Not sure if I left anything for the display drivers running. I tried closing them once and they were restarting by themselves. Thanks for the info. Running 1 stick of 8 GB for the tests, same as in the picture.
Just tried leaving my window open right now, I had my pillow and jacket on while the room was freezing to try and get 5.15 Ghz out of it. Upped the voltage to 1.56, vcore bios was showing 1.548, was using medium LLC, with the Digi + settings @130%. Test just didn't want to run, now I feel ashamed. I don't really wanna push it to 140% on everything and High LLC at those voltages, since I don't feel that confident yet. It sucks not having spare parts. Any idea what voltages are safe on an ambient of about 5-10 degrees celsius?


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> First off, know that CL9 with higher than 1866MHz isn't easy to reach. Your kit probably can't do it. What you can do is go into advanced mode in BIOS and set the looser timings, such as 11-12-11-38. Voltage won't help much here, you better keep it at 1.6V to 1.65V.
> 
> When you loosen timings, try to go for 1866MHz. Also, set your CPU/NB voltage to 1.25V for a start.
> 
> Tell us if there's any result!
> 
> *By the way, you won't get much out of a faster kit with a 4.5GHz overclock! You might get 1 or 2 %*.


I am sorry but this statement is just plain false information. There are a number of us who have done plenty of real world benchmarking in another thread I will link below. The story of FX and Ram is not so simple. Yes there are plenty of benchmarks that show little to no gains when increasing the Ram speed. However, when you properly tune all the sub systems including CPU/NB and HT speeds as well as get faster RAM you can see massive gains in some applications.

I just did a test to prove this just yesterday in fact, and even at stock speeds of 4.0Ghz you can get >30% improvement in some games, while as little as 0% in other wokloads like Cinebench. Here is the link to my work and the thread that has plenty of other information on the topic.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance/210_30#post_26484039

I would definetly consider the upgraded ram kit if the price is right. Going to 16GB of 2133mhz is a great place to start getting more out of your FX once you properly tune up the CPU/NB and HT as well. Yes the gains will be unnotyiced in many cases, but in others it can make a huge difference. Just all depends on your workloads.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> By the way, is your overclock IBT stable?
> 
> 
> 
> The 5.02 one? I'm pretty sure it isn't, I was just trying to get high scores,so I only set things in order to pass CB R15 (that goes for any OC over 4.5). The 4.5 ghz one I've tested only with AmdOverdrive, seems to pass the 24 minute test. It's stable through any gaming session, any rendering (did 45 minute renders without any issue). Also, it's stable through 12-15 hour mining sessions, so I can't complain. I know they're not the best standards, but as long as it works, I'm fine with it.
> @Johan45 I was running it on High priority in task manager, didn't know about the minimising window thingy and I was afraid Real Time might crash it. Besides that, the only processes I left running were the ones tagged System. Not sure if I left anything for the display drivers running. I tried closing them once and they were restarting by themselves. Thanks for the info. Running 1 stick of 8 GB for the tests, same as in the picture.
> Just tried leaving my window open right now, I had my pillow and jacket on while the room was freezing to try and get 5.15 Ghz out of it. Upped the voltage to 1.56, vcore bios was showing 1.548, was using medium LLC, with the Digi + settings @130%. Test just didn't want to run, now I feel ashamed. I don't really wanna push it to 140% on everything and High LLC at those voltages, since I don't feel that confident yet. It sucks not having spare parts. Any idea what voltages are safe on an ambient of about 5-10 degrees celsius?
Click to expand...

As it sits you're likely done. That 212 isn't going to give you much more. Drop back to your 5.02 and try upping the FSB by 1 notch and adjust the voltages. They say 1.55V for ambient but many have run higher like myself but I never truly had "ambient" cooling except for an AIO that I used for a while.
And get yourself another stick of ram. Or better yet check around for a 2x2 Gb kit for benching. It's much easier on the FX IMC so can be pushed harder/further. G.Skill Flares, Pi's or Corsair Dominators in the 2000 MHz range with 8-9-8, 9-9-9, 7-8-7 or lower timings at 1.65V is what you want


----------



## Archol

@gapottberg Right now I only have the option of switching from 1 8 gb 1600mhz stick to 2 x 4 2133 sticks, 16 gb is either grossly overpriced (new) or I don't have a reliable second hand source to try and buy used. The Dirt Rally gains are massive. That's the game I was least expecting to see improving. You're making me incredibly curious about RAM speed gains now. I tested Dirt 4, got the best results in 1080p so far on the FX 8350, I just somehow need to get 16 gbs of 2133 cl9 or 10 and retest everything, would make for a nice comparison.
@Johan45 Didn't think of the 2x2 option for benching, that's a really good suggestion, thanks. I might try 1.57 and upping the LLC to high, it's only 12 mV, 1.589 shouldn't cause significant damage if I run it for only CB tests. I kinda wish I was thermal throttling, at least that way I would've known buying a double radiator air cooler might give me some gains. RIP OC dreams
Thanks, guys, nice responses and way faster than I would've expected for a newcomer


----------



## gapottberg

16GB over 8GB is also a bit overrated. It really depends more on your use than anything whether it is a good idea. If you game while running multiple tabs and programs in the background, then in some games you will breech the 8GB mark. The only game I play that does this is Ashes of the Singularity...and "play" may be a strong word. I mainly use it for stress testing and benchmarking because it is one of the only real world games that utilizes my entire system as thouroghly as some synthetic stress tests do, but in a game like manner.

If 8gb is all you have the option of picking up at a reasonable price I would still consider it. Maybe do some task manager monitoring of your gaming habits and see how much system RAM you are using for your most frequent tasks.

One other piece of info I have heard but have yet to seedata supporting such is that 16GB of RAM allows your system to use the SSD less as swap space and thus prolongs it life to some degree due to usung fewer read/write cycles than an 8GB kit. Worth someone looking into more I think, but as others have said...SSD last so long anymore the added life span may be moot.

Good luck and dont overlook how important gettng your CPU/NB up to 2600 and your HT at least 2400 can be in the equation. The former specifically impacts L3 cache speed by a significant margin over the 2200 speeds many motherboards are set to at stock.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archol*
> 
> @gapottberg Right now I only have the option of switching from 1 8 gb 1600mhz stick to 2 x 4 2133 sticks, 16 gb is either grossly overpriced (new) or I don't have a reliable second hand source to try and buy used. The Dirt Rally gains are massive. That's the game I was least expecting to see improving. You're making me incredibly curious about RAM speed gains now. I tested Dirt 4, got the best results in 1080p so far on the FX 8350, I just somehow need to get 16 gbs of 2133 cl9 or 10 and retest everything, would make for a nice comparison.
> @Johan45 Didn't think of the 2x2 option for benching, that's a really good suggestion, thanks. I might try 1.57 and upping the LLC to high, it's only 12 mV, 1.589 shouldn't cause significant damage if I run it for only CB tests. I kinda wish I was thermal throttling, at least that way I would've known buying a double radiator air cooler might give me some gains. RIP OC dreams
> Thanks, guys, nice responses and way faster than I would've expected for a newcomer


If you're buying ram, don't buy 2x4. It's a waste aside from benching.

You could buy a single 8Gb stick of 2133+ and try your luck using it alongside the 1600 you have. Even with crap timings and at 1600 it will be faster than single channel 1600 or even single channel 2133.

If you want more cooling for benching, you could strap a monster fan on the 212. I've got a pair of Nidec fans I use for that purpose, they are PWM so they aren't too bad when the bench system isn't under prime loads, just don't plug them straight into a motherboard header.


----------



## mus1mus

Not sure if you really understand these stuff.

RAM Mixing - easy way to fail
212 with Nidec Fans? - Good luck

If you really are a bencher, these stuff should be avoided..


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not sure if you really understand these stuff.
> 
> RAM Mixing - easy way to fail
> 212 with Nidec Fans? - Good luck
> 
> If you really are a bencher, these stuff should be avoided..


I said specifically that dual channel at 1600 is faster than single channel. Mixed sticks are terrible, but still better than single channel for overall performance.

And there is no luck needed with larger fans. I've got an 8320 machine that has one of those nidec fans installed in it. It's been that way for 3 years now. It's very palatable until you put it under synthetic loads, at which point it is vicious, but it doesn't melt down. All it takes is a fan profile.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not sure if you really understand these stuff.
> 
> RAM Mixing - easy way to fail
> 212 with Nidec Fans? - Good luck
> 
> If you really are a bencher, these stuff should be avoided..
> 
> 
> 
> I said specifically that dual channel at 1600 is faster than single channel. Mixed sticks are terrible, but still better than single channel for overall performance.
> 
> And there is no luck needed with larger fans. I've got an 8320 machine that has one of those nidec fans installed in it. It's been that way for 3 years now. It's very palatable until you put it under synthetic loads, at which point it is vicious, but it doesn't melt down. All it takes is a fan profile.
Click to expand...

Not the fans...212s meh
Fans can only give you so much..

Mixed RAM will never make my table unfortunately...


----------



## Archol

These are the ones I can pick up for roughly $42:

Decent? Would my IMC have issues running them @2133 ?


----------



## umeng2002

If GTX 1070 were anywhere near original MSRP, I'd consider getting it with my 8320e at 4.6 GHz.

But with GPU prices as they are, my GTX 970 is still chugging along well. So the modern equivalant/ slight upgrade would be the 6 GB GTX 1060 or RX 580.

I was thinking about upping my RAM, but even DDR3 prices are astoundingly high.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> If GTX 1070 were anywhere near original MSRP, I'd consider getting it with my 8320e at 4.6 GHz.
> 
> But with GPU prices as they are, my GTX 970 is still chugging along well. So the modern equivalant/ slight upgrade would be the 6 GB GTX 1060 or RX 580.
> 
> I was thinking about upping my RAM, but even DDR3 prices are astoundingly high.


Not really. I got 16GB DDR3-2400 for $100 CAD about 1 months ago. Cant get any cheaper than that.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not the fans...212s meh
> Fans can only give you so much..
> 
> Mixed RAM will never make my table unfortunately...


When you say "meh" to fans that tells me you haven't had experience with the right fans. Fans can give you a lot - for a given system, total heat transfer is proportional to airflow. Why do people do push pull- they do it so the cooling system can handle more static pressure and overall airflow rises along the curve for the fans used.

If the op sat in a cold room wearing a jacket for temps, a beefy fan is a legitimate next step before plunking down cash on an 80 dollar heatsink, which would also benefit from a beefy fan.

As for the memory, the op has no spare parts. 16GB of slower RAM is a lot more useful than 8GB of fast benching RAM if this is the OPs only system.


----------



## jclafi

Your GTX970 still is a powerfull card ! Don´t bother changing it.. Also the RX580 8GB and GTX1060 6GB aren´t 'that' fast to justify the investment.

For 1080p your GPU is very good !

Also, you´re in the limit for GPU power with FX-8XXX series @ 1080p...

Let´s not forget that our CPU is very old by now.... Release date 2010 for Bulldozer...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> If GTX 1070 were anywhere near original MSRP, I'd consider getting it with my 8320e at 4.6 GHz.
> 
> But with GPU prices as they are, my GTX 970 is still chugging along well. So the modern equivalant/ slight upgrade would be the 6 GB GTX 1060 or RX 580.
> 
> I was thinking about upping my RAM, but even DDR3 prices are astoundingly high.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not really. I got 16GB DDR3-2400 for $100 CAD about 1 months ago. Cant get any cheaper than that.


Mmm... I was looking at 16 GB kits last week and they're all over $150. (I don't want to use 4 sticks).


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Mmm... I was looking at 16 GB kits last week and they're all over $150. (I don't want to use 4 sticks).


Got to try to find used at this point.


----------



## jclafi

I have four stick´s of Corsair Vengeance [email protected] CL9 16 GB. I believe that 16GB is today standart today. No problems with the CPU overclock, @ 4.7 now.

As someone said, better [email protected] than [email protected]









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Mmm... I was looking at 16 GB kits last week and they're all over $150. (I don't want to use 4 sticks).


----------



## umeng2002

Thinking about it, I'll probably do a Zen+ upgrade sometime next year.

The only real upgrade option now is a GTX 1070... with CPU bottlenecks here and there or a 16 GB of RAM for the few games that struggle with 8 GB...

My monitor is 1920*1200... so... eh....

Next year, get an 21:9 ultra-wide with a complete new platform would be best.

That said, my current system is hardly struggling at all.


----------



## jclafi

Yeah me too... I believe at the end of next year i will update, will go with Zen+.

It´s hard to believe that i have my FX system since 2012 and i do NOT have a reason to upgrade. Yes it´s not the fast system out there but for what i use and need, still is a bullet.

For sure a great CPU !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Thinking about it, I'll probably do a Zen+ upgrade sometime next year.
> 
> The only real upgrade option now is a GTX 1070... with CPU bottlenecks here and there or a 16 GB of RAM for the few games that struggle with 8 GB...
> 
> My monitor is 1920*1200... so... eh....
> 
> Next year, get an 21:9 ultra-wide with a complete new platform would be best.
> 
> That said, my current system is hardly struggling at all.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Thinking about it, I'll probably do a Zen+ upgrade sometime next year.
> 
> The only real upgrade option now is a GTX 1070... with CPU bottlenecks here and there or a 16 GB of RAM for the few games that struggle with 8 GB...
> 
> My monitor is 1920*1200... so... eh....
> 
> Next year, get an 21:9 ultra-wide with a complete new platform would be best.
> 
> That said, my current system is hardly struggling at all.


If you're not in a hurry then you might be better waiting to upgrade. The GPU will be old news with Volta, and the RAM is a stranded upgrade.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Yeah me too... I believe at the end of next year i will update, will go with Zen+.
> 
> It´s hard to believe that i have my FX system since 2012 and i do NOT have a reason to upgrade. Yes it´s not the fast system out there but for what i use and need, still is a bullet.
> 
> For sure a great CPU !


i know right this has been the single systme ive had for this long, my 486 lasted me 2 years before i updated to a 686, my 686 lasted 3 years then i got a k6-2 then 18 months later i got a athlon xp, followed by several other cpus before i finally replaced a pentium d 9xx with a 1055t in 2010 and then got this fx in 2012, and havent upgraded it since.... what i find more remarkable is that for my use over most of that time the various comparably priced intel cpu's couldnt hold a candle to it, even now 5 generations later only much higher priced cpus out do it... i was tempted initially by the r3 1500 but its not actually an upgrade and the other stuff is all too highly priced (especially given the requirement to also buy new mobo and ram)

the FX also whilst not being the best performer for lower res gameing performs plenty well enough with a lot of hte newer titles in dx12 to give a smooth experiance for none twitch stuff (which is dire most of the time due to nasty lag spikes because the backbone operator in my country is horrible) so theres a good chance that unless it dies mine will still be in use in 2020


----------



## miklkit

My Fury tests out between a 1060 and a 1070 and that combined with my 5 ghz FX was great at 24" 1080P gaming. The Fury always ran at 100% with the FX at 40-70% loads.

Then I got a 27" 1440P monitor and while the Fury still ran at 100% all the time the FX was now running at 70-100% loads. I was uncomfortable running it at stress testing loads for hours on end every day and that was the reason for getting Ryzen. It handles those loads much better.

For 1080P the FX is fine and should be able to handle most any gpu.


----------



## mattliston

For those of you with GPU and AMD FX related questions...

My RX480gb was overclocked/undervolted to reach 1345MHz core and somewhere around 2100MHz MEM base (some games really tripped memory overclocks up)

dropping in a PNY 1070 that reached on average 1792MHz core got me an improvement in every game at 1080p. In GTA V, I think I netted over 20fps improvement in some scenarios.

A properly loaded up and overclocked FX can still walk up to home plate and make a good attempt in today's cpu league.

I personally have found some ram recommendations over the years for FX. These are from personal experience, your mielage may severely vary

A) 1600MHz CL9 ram is perfectly okay upwards of 4.0-4.5GHz

B)1866 CL10 and 2133 CL11 are perfectly good to use beyond 4.3/4.5 GHz

C) 2400 CL12 seems to only be noticable beyond 4.6-4.7 GHz

CONSIDERING northbridge is FORCED to run at least at DDR speeds (2400MHZ ddr3 needs a 2400MHz northbridge) THIS is where thigns get a bit touchy.

NOT ALL FX CPU's like northbridge over 2400MHz. Some were VERY touchy.

THINGS TO HELP HIGH NORTHBRIDGE
-a cooler cpu core tends to help with northbridge clocks. same boring infor like all things computer related - iof you can keep it cooler, it can clock higher.

-1.25 volts cpu/nb is a great start for 2400MHz
-1.3 volts is a great start for 2500MHz. MAY need 1.32 on some chips. MIGHT be able to UNDERVOLT
-2600MHz depends on how clean your power is, how stable your clocks are (if your FSB/BLCK is jumping around, its hard to stabilize), and how far you want to go with cpu/nb voltage. When I was stabilizing 2712MHz northbridge, I was peaks over 1.43 cpu/nb voltage. Not sold on the idea of going over 1.4 volts, so I backed off for now until I can cool my CPU much better

THINGS that DONT HELP northbridge
-unstable ram is brutal for northbridge. run core count -1 for instances of memtest, test overnight, try to use up at least 50% of your ram, if not closer to 80%
-very high ram voltage can hurt northbridge overclock ability. If you need to add 0.05 volts to ram for an extra 80MHz of DDR3 speed, remove it. You wont notice it.
-unclean or spiky power supply activity can sometimes de-stabilize. On an old thermaltake 650watt smart power, I could see my voltages jumping all over. my EVGA G2 850watt has them smooth as butter, and that PSU alone was responsible for my old 6300 to hit 5GHz instead of only 4.7GHz


----------



## gapottberg

It is becoming clear that higher clock speed is not nessecery to see gains with faster memory, and sometimes even massive gains in some workloads/games/applications. The old adage that memory speed doesnt matter or only matters if you overclock with an FX processor is quickly accumulating more and more evidence to the contrary.

Please see my post about a dozen or so back on this. There are a number of us who have documented this in another thread that is refrenced there. It has been a repeatable phenomena and is not just a one off anecdotal piece of evidence.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/67800#post_26485393


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My Fury tests out between a 1060 and a 1070 and that combined with my 5 ghz FX was great at 24" 1080P gaming. The Fury always ran at 100% with the FX at 40-70% loads.
> 
> Then I got a 27" 1440P monitor and while the Fury still ran at 100% all the time the FX was now running at 70-100% loads. I was uncomfortable running it at stress testing loads for hours on end every day and that was the reason for getting Ryzen. It handles those loads much better.
> 
> For 1080P the FX is fine and should be able to handle most any gpu.


This seems backwards to me and is contrary to my own experience from memory. Maybe I am missing something.

As I understand it...1080p is easier for the GFX card to render than 1440p. That means it will generally push out more draw calls to the CPU when running 1080p Vs higher resolutions likr 1440p or 4k. In my experience going to 1440p reduces the load on the CPU...which is the opposite of what you are claiming.

Perhaps I am missing something. Would you elaborate on your set up and why you think 1440p increased the load on your CPU when compared to the 1080p load under the same circumstances?

Maybe I need to check this out for myself when I get home. I dont know I have ever compared CPU load in those circumstances. Perhaps my assumption is wrong.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> It is becoming clear that higher clock speed is not nessecery to see gains with faster memory, and sometimes even massive gains in some workloads/games/applications. The old adage that memory speed doesnt matter or only matters if you overclock with an FX processor is quickly accumulating more and more evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Please see my post about a dozen or so back on this. There are a number of us who have documented this in another thread that is refrenced there. It has been a repeatable phenomena and is not just a one off anecdotal piece of evidence.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/67800#post_26485393


Id much prefer something like a CL8 2133 over my CL10 2400

You are very correct, actual clock speed for cpu isnt a solid guideline for ram speed.

BUT the margin of performance between 1600 and 2400 ram is larger with a higher cpu clock speed.

After all, the cpu is who is responsible for telling the ram what to do.

even 1333MHz ram still will show a difference in memory performance when paired between say a 3GHz FX and a 5GHz FX. and that is the bottom of the barrel for speed.

Isnt the "standard" for DDR3 1333 CL11?


----------



## SavantStrike

The higher the resolution, the lower the CPU is loaded in proportion to the GPU. The system becomes more and more GPU starved to where the CPU is less important for testing the overall speed of the GPU. Overall load on the CPU is still higher though.

Things like particle effects and physics are harder on the CPU with higher resolution as there are more assets to do calculations on.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The higher the resolution, the lower the CPU is loaded in proportion to the GPU. The system becomes more and more GPU starved to where the CPU is less important for testing the overall speed of the GPU. Overall load on the CPU is still higher though.
> 
> Things like particle effects and physics are harder on the CPU with higher resolution as there are more assets to do calculations on.


I do not believe resolution has any impact on the number of physics particles seen in the game engine. Particle density is based on the game engine iteself regardless of resolution and is often controlled by a special graphics option related to it by name.

You can lower or increase the reslolution all you want. The number of physics calculations will not change unless you also change the graphics setting in the options menu related to physics effects if there is one.

What will change is the amount of headroom your CPU has to do the calculations. In theory if you raise the resolution it should lower the CPUs draw calls giving more available time to do more pysics calculations without inhibiting performance.

What this might do in effect is improve performance...for example if your CPU was near 100% load at 1080p due to draw calls and physics calculations, or even above its load...so much so that it was bottlenecking the process and causing stuttering as it backed up the workflow and had to wait since it was tapped out...then going to 1440p in theory should lower draw calls, and thus provide more headroom for the physics calculations, perhaps smoothing out your stuttering if you fell at or below the 100% threshold your CPU could pump out.

What baffles me is he is showing the opposite. He is at 70% load at 1080p...and jumps to near 100% when going to 1440p. That makes no sense unless my understanding is completely off or some other factor is involved he is not accounting for in his results.


----------



## cssorkinman

Can anyone show me an FX 8 core with a good overclock actually being pegged out at 100% cpu usage during gameplay?


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can anyone show me an FX 8 core with a good overclock actually being pegged out at 100% cpu usage during gameplay?


i cant get it pegged at 100% but i can get it pegged around 80-90% in a couple games with higher spikes and that get temps even higher than the synthetic stress tests do (though that is with an air cooled fury x getting exhausted through one of the rads)

but i usually have discord open along with a twitch stream too

edit: also this is when going for frame rates and not graphics quality

and i would have to actually record the numbers to know for sure, this is an estimate for usage


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can anyone show me an FX 8 core with a good overclock actually being pegged out at 100% cpu usage during gameplay?


Well, yes...but no. I have an actual game play stress test using Ashes of the Singularity that can do this. While it is real in game scenario...it is not really gameplay per se.

If you go into Ashes of the Singularity and set 14 players on the largest map, with all Insane level AI it will completely botttleneck the CPU in less than 5 min as the AI players ramp up their armies. It is one of my favorite stress tests for testing OCs and stability because it uses nearly every resource I have at levels only achived by synthetics, but does it in a real in game environment.

There is no other actual in game scenario for the games I test or spend any time in that can do this. My guess is a massive open world game like GTA5 might be the closest contender, but I do not think even that comes close from the game footage I have seen. I have not however tested it myself. Perhaps I will try it soon as my son has that game and I can share his game library some time to see.


----------



## cssorkinman

BF 1 multiplayer can push 93 to 95% but that is the most I have ever seen during gameplay. ( dx 11)


----------



## gapottberg

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ok, my AoS test isnt truely 100% load, but it will hold mid 80's and push into low 90's if you let it go long enough.


----------



## cssorkinman

IF the criteria were all cores pegged at 100% usage during gameplay, the FX 8 core would never be the bottleneck.


----------



## jclafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Can anyone show me an FX 8 core with a good overclock actually being pegged out at 100% cpu usage during gameplay?


My FX is between 80~90% in Crysis 3 Welcome to The Jungle part.

GTX 1060 6GB - [email protected] - 16GB Vengeance @ 1600 CL9


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Not the fans...212s meh
> Fans can only give you so much..
> 
> Mixed RAM will never make my table unfortunately...
> 
> 
> 
> When you say "meh" to fans that tells me you haven't had experience with the right fans. Fans can give you a lot - for a given system, total heat transfer is proportional to airflow. Why do people do push pull- they do it so the cooling system can handle more static pressure and overall airflow rises along the curve for the fans used.
> 
> If the op sat in a cold room wearing a jacket for temps, a beefy fan is a legitimate next step before plunking down cash on an 80 dollar heatsink, which would also benefit from a beefy fan.
> 
> As for the memory, the op has no spare parts. 16GB of slower RAM is a lot more useful than 8GB of fast benching RAM if this is the OPs only system.
Click to expand...

Yeah..

Maybe you can look at this...

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/103100_100#post_25830462


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> My FX is between 80~90% in Crysis 3 Welcome to The Jungle part.
> 
> GTX 1060 6GB - [email protected] - 16GB Vengeance @ 1600 CL9


Did you use this tool: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396

On my FX i saw pretty bad fps at times with low CPU usage, this timer resolution too fixed it and i got pretty nice fps boost.


----------



## miklkit

I was not expecting to see higher cpu loads either, but it happened. Loads were higher in general and the load spikes were higher. Unfortunately I never recorded any of the times the loads spiked on all cores but only on a few at a time. This is the only chart I have and the time frame was 15 hours.


----------



## jclafi

No man i did not know that app even exist. .. The S.S´s where with the game @ Max, and AF 8x, AA 4X.

Such beautiful game from 2013, very old by now... Also the S.S´s is from one R9 280X, with the GTX1060 6GB the CPU utilization go even higher...

But in game using my [email protected] i never see 100% usage on all cores... Can´t complain about the FX such good old CPU....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you use this tool: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396
> 
> On my FX i saw pretty bad fps at times with low CPU usage, this timer resolution too fixed it and i got pretty nice fps boost.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I was not expecting to see higher cpu loads either, but it happened. Loads were higher in general and the load spikes were higher. Unfortunately I never recorded any of the times the loads spiked on all cores but only on a few at a time. This is the only chart I have and the time frame was 15 hours.


Happy to do some research on this with you. I think a good test would be to record overall CPU utilization using something like MSI AB ot HWinfo on a 5 min run through a few games. Do one run at 1080p and a second running as similar a route as possible at 1440p and overlay the results in a graph.

I will see if i have time to do some of this tonight. PM me some time and I will get you a link to my discord and we can colaborate on it. I am on nearly every night for a few hours after work.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah..
> 
> Maybe you can look at this...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/103100_100#post_25830462


Your own testing indicated a significant drop in temperatures with more airflow. Why are you giving me a hard time for recommending someone consider that strategy?


----------



## cssorkinman

Example of C3 on the FX / 780ti rig I have.


----------



## jclafi

Guys,

The last S.S i was using one R9 280X O.C, about 38 fps average.

Now i did the test with the new GTX 1060 6GB, in the same Welcome to the jungle level, the most demanding level in the game, and got 54 fps average.

The GPU some rare times jumps from 99% to 90% os use, but no impact in the gameplay.

For those who say that the FX don´t run a GTX 1060 6Gb, suck this.

CPU loads are high, about 85~90% !






The GTX 1060 6GB is about 40% faster than the R9 280X in this game.


----------



## umeng2002

The thing about Welcome to the Jungle in Crysis 3 is that the CPU usage is mainly from the grass physics. It's THE most stressful level for a CPU for any game I know of... sans RTS games.

That was the level that melted by cheap Chinese PSU power cable (my PSU is corsair but the cable was something I found in my closet)... I was playing this level, and I started to smell melting plastic... low and behold... my power cable was melting...


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> The last S.S i was using one R9 280X O.C, about 38 fps average.
> 
> Now i did the test with the new GTX 1060 6GB, in the same Welcome to the jungle level, the most demanding level in the game, and got 54 fps average.
> 
> The GPU some rare times jumps from 99% to 90% os use, but no impact in the gameplay.
> 
> For those who say that the FX don´t run a GTX 1060 6Gb, suck this.
> 
> CPU loads are high, about 85~90% !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 1060 6GB is about 40% faster than the R9 280X in this game.


Curious what your RAM, CPU/NB, and HT speeds are set to. A number of us have been finding in some games a massive boost to minimums and a generally smoother experience when pushing the speeds to 2600mhz or better on the NB and HT clocks. It doesnt help in all cases but in some games we are finding +30% gains, the most notably and repeatably being Dirt Rally.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yeah..
> 
> Maybe you can look at this...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/103100_100#post_25830462
> 
> 
> 
> Your own testing indicated a significant drop in temperatures with more airflow. Why are you giving me a hard time for recommending someone consider that strategy?
Click to expand...

Dude, go recommend a 212 somewhere. Not here. Not for these chips.

Don't think I haven't tried your trick. My chip can run 4.8 with a 212X no problem. But that is not due to using a Nidec fan with it.

5C drop on water will not gonna equate to the same figure on air.


----------



## jclafi

Yes i agree, this level is the most demanding stressfull level for the CPU i know... But some levels in DOOM also play hard on the CPU.

About your cheap Chinese power cable, such funny story! Did it burn something or you saved the hardware in time ?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> The thing about Welcome to the Jungle in Crysis 3 is that the CPU usage is mainly from the grass physics. It's THE most stressful level for a CPU for any game I know of... sans RTS games.
> 
> That was the level that melted by cheap Chinese PSU power cable (my PSU is corsair but the cable was something I found in my closet)... I was playing this level, and I started to smell melting plastic... low and behold... my power cable was melting...


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Happy to do some research on this with you. I think a good test would be to record overall CPU utilization using something like MSI AB ot HWinfo on a 5 min run through a few games. Do one run at 1080p and a second running as similar a route as possible at 1440p and overlay the results in a graph.
> 
> I will see if i have time to do some of this tonight. PM me some time and I will get you a link to my discord and we can colaborate on it. I am on nearly every night for a few hours after work.


I had to cannibalize my FX in order to get my Zen system running so it is sitting on the side for now. Sorry. That is why I used past tense terms for it.


----------



## jclafi

Hi there,

Clean Win10 and NorthBridge, Hyper Transport and RAM are all stock. The only overclock i have now is in the [email protected] Ram is a Corsair Vengeance 16Gb DDR-3 1600 CL9 kit. Basic but decent.

Perhaps i try to overclock the N.B ans see what result i got.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Curious what your RAM, CPU/NB, and HT speeds are set to. A number of us have been finding in some games a massive boost to minimums and a generally smoother experience when pushing the speeds to 2600mhz or better on the NB and HT clocks. It doesnt help in all cases but in some games we are finding +30% gains, the most notably and repeatably being Dirt Rally.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jclafi*
> 
> Yes i agree, this level is the most demanding stressfull level for the CPU i know... But some levels in DOOM also play hard on the CPU.
> 
> About your cheap Chinese power cable, such funny story! Did it burn something or you saved the hardware in time ?


My power cable is routed near my feet on my desk. And I was playing Crysis 3 and my feet started to get warm from the cable... I didn't mind since I was cold... but then it started to get really hot. A minute or so later, I started to smell burning plastic. I turned off my computer and inspected the cable. It almost melted totally through.

After that, I make it a point to use the PSU cable that came in the box.


----------



## gapottberg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance#post_26316471

There is the link to the work some of us have done on how Ram, CPU/NB and HT speeds can improve performance. It usually takes between 1.30-1.40v to get the CPU/NB to hit 2600mhz but it seems to be worthwhile if you can.

It primarily helps improve L3 cache speed and due to stock setting having poor latency it can remove one potential bottleneck that causes stuttering and other poor behavior in certain workloads.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance#post_26316471
> 
> There is the link to the work some of us have done on how Ram, CPU/NB and HT speeds can improve performance. It usually takes between 1.30-1.40v to get the CPU/NB to hit 2600mhz but it seems to be worthwhile if you can.
> 
> It primarily helps improve L3 cache speed and due to stock setting having poor latency it can remove one potential bottleneck that causes stuttering and other poor behavior in certain workloads.


Mine also takes 1.4 to run 2600 stable, and i also tweaked the NB voltage

after seeing how high many had been pushing it i have done some tests up to 1.5 without issue, but have not run long term that high.

i do think the 2600MHz NB with 2300MHz ram has given me some improvements, and now that i have it stable here i plan to run some benchmarks on games this weekend for the other thread too.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, I've tried swapping my Arctic F12 with a Noctua NF-P12 today for silence sake and all reviews showing its superiority. I only changed one intake fan. My PC ran from top notch stable (100+ IBT runs and hours of prime) to not passing after a couple of runs. The temps in software show only a 1 deggree delta.

I know its the temperatures since it stopped crashing after I removed filters. But my stress testing was done with a 2KW heater blowing onto the intakes from 3 meters away and it was rock stable.

Whats the problem with intake fans? Temps don't differ, it's either directed airflow or something else, but that would also be weird since I don't use watercooling but a NH-D15.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, I've tried swapping my Arctic F12 with a Noctua NF-P12 today for silence sake and all reviews showing its superiority. I only changed one intake fan. My PC ran from top notch stable (100+ IBT runs and hours of prime) to not passing after a couple of runs. The temps in software show only a 1 deggree delta.
> 
> I know its the temperatures since it stopped crashing after I removed filters. But my stress testing was done with a 2KW heater blowing onto the intakes from 3 meters away and it was rock stable.
> 
> Whats the problem with intake fans? Temps don't differ, it's either directed airflow or something else, but that would also be weird since I don't use watercooling but a NH-D15.


Accounting for vrm/socket temps ?


----------



## tashcz

Socket temps were about 1C higher. Monitoring temps I couldn't find a reason why I'd get instability. VRM is what I'm thinking too, but there's a D15 blowing to them and 2x40mm Noctuas blowing air away from them.

To me it seems the cold wave is missing a crucial component but I don't see anything that's in the way before the D15.

With an IR thermometer I measure the VRMs on the back of the motherbord to about 60-65 deggrees. Not a lot for MOSFETs.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My Fury tests out between a 1060 and a 1070 and that combined with my 5 ghz FX was great at 24" 1080P gaming. The Fury always ran at 100% with the FX at 40-70% loads.
> 
> Then I got a 27" 1440P monitor and while the Fury still ran at 100% all the time the FX was now running at 70-100% loads. I was uncomfortable running it at stress testing loads for hours on end every day and that was the reason for getting Ryzen. It handles those loads much better.


Ok, I just did a very simple and rough test to see if my theory is correct or if I exhibited the same beahvior as you did. Ran about 5 min of DOOM in arcade mode at 1080p Ultra settings...then jumped out and set the game to 1440p and did essentially the same run. My results for this game at least support my hypothesis. Higher resolutions seem to lower the CPU load when all else is equal. I highly suspect that something else changed in your case besides just resolution which is accounting for your result being so unexpected.

Here is a screen shot of the MSI:AB data for % Total CPU usage, you can clearly see the 1440p results are slightly lower and more consistent which is what I would expect if my theory was accurate.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Ok, I just did a very simple and rough test to see if my theory is correct or if I exhibited the same beahvior as you did. Ran about 5 min of DOOM in arcade mode at 1080p Ultra settings...then jumped out and set the game to 1440p and did essentially the same run. My results for this game at least support my hypothesis. Higher resolutions seem to lower the CPU load when all else is equal. I highly suspect that something else changed in your case besides just resolution which is accounting for your result being so unexpected.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of the MSI:AB data for % Total CPU usage, you can clearly see the 1440p results are slightly lower and more consistent which is what I would expect if my theory was accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


was 1440 capped at 60 fps in this?

edit: i feel like it wasn't, just the usage seems so smooth.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> My Fury tests out between a 1060 and a 1070 and that combined with my 5 ghz FX was great at 24" 1080P gaming. The Fury always ran at 100% with the FX at 40-70% loads.
> 
> Then I got a 27" 1440P monitor and while the Fury still ran at 100% all the time the FX was now running at 70-100% loads. I was uncomfortable running it at stress testing loads for hours on end every day and that was the reason for getting Ryzen. It handles those loads much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just did a very simple and rough test to see if my theory is correct or if I exhibited the same beahvior as you did. Ran about 5 min of DOOM in arcade mode at 1080p Ultra settings...then jumped out and set the game to 1440p and did essentially the same run. My results for this game at least support my hypothesis. Higher resolutions seem to lower the CPU load when all else is equal. I highly suspect that something else changed in your case besides just resolution which is accounting for your result being so unexpected.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of the MSI:AB data for % Total CPU usage, you can clearly see the 1440p results are slightly lower and more consistent which is what I would expect if my theory was accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Even in titles that can make use of 8 threads it's pretty hard to push total cpu usage +/- more than 5% using different lod settings at the same resolution on my FX/780ti setup.

I have not tried it at very low resolutions however.

EDIT: Just ran some BF1 benches at very low res. 30 % cpu usage 60% gpu at low lod settings vs 35 % cpu usage 99 % gpu usage at ultra settings - same res. ( single player 1800 x / fury)


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> was 1440 capped at 60 fps in this?


Both were uncapped with averages well above 60fps on both runs. I think it went from 100+fps AVG to about 80+fps AVG by bumping the resolution to 1440p. I can actually run close to 60fps minimums in DOOM at 4k, but it dips into the 50s and high 40s unless I seriously OC my R9-390X, which i do not atm.

EDIT

Here is the Full MSI AB chart for that run...well as much as i could fit. Still had it paused so it was saved.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: BTW, for the 1080p fps results. The portions in yellow are where it was above 144 fps. It was not framecapped, that was just the range i had the graph set to. A larger range on the graph would show the values above 144.


----------



## jclafi

Thank´s !

See i´m quite happy with the performance of my machine. I have zero problems and the CPU is IBT/Prime stable @ 4.7, Socket and CPU temp´s around 72ºc and 62ºc under stress.

What really bother me is heat. To archieve that N.B/H.T speed´s, for sure, i will have to feed the UD5 with some juice, and it´s summer time here in Brazil ! I have A/C but i dont like too much heat...

When winter arrive i´ll try that !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance#post_26316471
> 
> There is the link to the work some of us have done on how Ram, CPU/NB and HT speeds can improve performance. It usually takes between 1.30-1.40v to get the CPU/NB to hit 2600mhz but it seems to be worthwhile if you can.
> 
> It primarily helps improve L3 cache speed and due to stock setting having poor latency it can remove one potential bottleneck that causes stuttering and other poor behavior in certain workloads.


----------



## miklkit

Just wondering. I have a vague memory of running TW3 at 70-100fps in 1080P but in 1440P it was running at 30-40fps. It was so beautiful I probably cranked up the settings to take screenies and then never set them back. 30fps was fine. Now with Zen 50-60fps is fine.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Just wondering. I have a vague memory of running TW3 at 70-100fps in 1080P but in 1440P it was running at 30-40fps. It was so beautiful I probably cranked up the settings to take screenies and then never set them back. 30fps was fine. Now with Zen 50-60fps is fine.


I played Witcher 3 with MAX setting @ 4K because it looked so beautiful. This was with a heavily OCed 290X. Was getting sub 30s most of the time.


----------



## Elurin

Hi all,

I just recently bought a backup FX8320e, in case my old FX will die from the overclocking. However I noticed a weird factory date. I though that AMD did not make FX chips after date 1436. But mine has the code 1619 PGS, which would mean it was created in 2016? :S


----------



## jclafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elurin*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just recently bought a backup FX8320e, in case my old FX will die from the overclocking. However I noticed a weird factory date. I though that AMD did not make FX chips after date 1436. But mine has the code 1619 PGS, which would mean it was created in 2016? :S


A Very late FX... Perhaps a better overclocker?

Put It to work man!


----------



## f1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elurin*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just recently bought a backup FX8320e, in case my old FX will die from the overclocking. However I noticed a weird factory date. I though that AMD did not make FX chips after date 1436. But mine has the code 1619 PGS, which would mean it was created in 2016? :S


My 8350 is 1531 and I also bought it about 2 years ago, so they certainly did make chips after 1436. My guess would be they didn't stop making them until Ryzen went into mass production.


----------



## cssorkinman

My newest FX is a 9590 batch # 1603. Nothing remarkable to be honest.

Would like to snag a very late batch e chip if I could - let us know how you get along with that one @Elurin

EDIT:
@kyadck If you get a chance , could you amend the OP to reflect changes AMD's official maximum cpu temps for Vishera - 220 watt TDP chips ( 9370 - 9590) = 57 C , 125 watt 8xxx's 61 C , 95 watt 8xxx's 70.5C

Thanks


----------



## diggiddi

I got a 1606PGS 9590 back from RMA we'll see how it performs


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My newest FX is a 9590 batch # 1603. Nothing remarkable to be honest.
> 
> Would like to snag a very late batch e chip if I could - let us know how you get along with that one @Elurin
> 
> EDIT:
> @kyadck If you get a chance , could you amend the OP to reflect changes AMD's official maximum cpu temps for Vishera - 220 watt TDP chips ( 9370 - 9590) = 57 C , 125 watt 8xxx's 61 C , 95 watt 8xxx's 70.5C
> 
> Thanks


Those temps are something I see everywhere, but what bothers me is how can same chips, binned with different standards, have different max core temperatures?


----------



## mattliston

It seems mid to late 2016 chips and newer are the best ones in someways.

My 1704 8320e used the stock voltage for 3.2GHz all the way up to 3.8. northbridge ran on standard 1.2 volts up past 2400MHz.

BUT it seems SOME of the later chips really need a good kick in the voltage pants to hit higher clocks.

Fantastic for any LN2 overclockers for sure to have high leakage chips, but not so great for us air and basic water guys

Stabilizing 5.1GHz needs 1.58 volts and cores hit nearly 70*C with a H110i with stock fnas as push, and some nice NZXT 140mm fans from X62 as pull.

FULL pump and fan speed, the NZXT fans keep the temps from going beyond 70*C

BUT this pig is stable!!!!


----------



## jclafi

So i did try some tweaking regarding N.B. I think that worth it. Ended using H.T 3120. BUS 240 and CPU clock 4680Mhz.

It is fast and the PC feels even better while gaming. Hard to judge before was good too, i think this FSB/HT O.C can go further, always keeping the CPU clock @ 4.7Ghz.












[quote name="gapottberg" url="/t/1318995/of

ficial-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/67860#post_26488072"]http://www.overclock.net/t/1637388/fx-giving-bad-fps-heres-how-to-tune-your-old-fx-to-give-better-in-game-performance#post_26316471

There is the link to the work some of us have done on how Ram, CPU/NB and HT speeds can improve performance. It usually takes between 1.30-1.40v to get the CPU/NB to hit 2600mhz but it seems to be worthwhile if you can.

It primarily helps improve L3 cache speed and due to stock setting having poor latency it can remove one potential bottleneck that causes stuttering and other poor behavior in certain workloads.[/quote]


----------



## Alastair

I miss my FX. Im sitting on my spare rigs 860K at the moment and even afterburning at 4.65GHz it just aint got nothing on my FX. I really need to get GHOST back up and running.


----------



## jclafi

Hi there,

What happened with your FX R.I.G dude? Hope you can fix it soon !

Good Luck !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I miss my FX. Im sitting on my spare rigs 860K at the moment and even afterburning at 4.65GHz it just aint got nothing on my FX. I really need to get GHOST back up and running.


----------



## Alastair

Just pulled it apart to clean the loop and stuff but just got busy and haven't reassembled it yet.


----------



## jaredismee

i just got my air compressor hooked up and blew out the filters, rads, fans, heat sinks. It is amazing how much it can change temps when you live with someone who smokes medicinal herbs in the room with my rig.

easy 5C saved during stress testing.


----------



## Batboy

I tried to kill it alll man...if you had a better nb actual sink do itttttt throw like 1.4v-1.5v at it and booted and was ok at like 2650mhz and ram...HOT man damn thing will burn ya lol.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batboy*
> 
> I tried to kill it alll man...if you had a better nb actual sink do itttttt throw like 1.4v-1.5v at it and booted and was ok at like 2650mhz and ram...HOT man damn thing will burn ya lol.


Doesn't the NB voltage control the chipset voltage and the CPU/NB voltage controls the memory controller?


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Doesn't the NB voltage control the chipset voltage and the CPU/NB voltage controls the memory controller?


Yes. But when more voltage to the CPU/NB no longer gets you stable, some users have reported adding voltage to the NB chipset has helped them get higher clocks.

I have not personally managed this, and from what little testing I have done I can say with certainty that increasing the NB chipset voltage will dramatically increase temps to that chop and the heatsink on it. So much so it becomes untouchable if you are not careful. Make sure if you do up it to have extra cooling in place and monitor temps.


----------



## mattliston

if you see a drastic northbridge temp spike by changing the stock 1.1 voltage to say 1.25, your cooler is being overwhelmed. Change the thermal paste, or yank the heatsink off and clean it up and make sure its flat.

Could also use a thick thermal paste like IC-D 7 and it will help alot to take up any space. Some northbridge heatsinks are barely doing their job at 1.1 volts

the 890.990 northbridge chipsets are default 1.1 volts and 19.6 watts TDP


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> Yes. But when more voltage to the CPU/NB no longer gets you stable, some users have reported adding voltage to the NB chipset has helped them get higher clocks.
> 
> I have not personally managed this, and from what little testing I have done I can say with certainty that increasing the NB chipset voltage will dramatically increase temps to that chop and the heatsink on it. So much so it becomes untouchable if you are not careful. Make sure if you do up it to have extra cooling in place and monitor temps.


i have a second NB heat sink attached to mine and it gets a good portion of the airflow off the fan over the VRMs. I was happy to see that a few others needed to up it also, at least with gigabyte boards.

temps on mine are very nice to the touch, but it is a massive amount of airflow and surface area. even at the 1.36V i am running. what the safe limit for the voltage here is, i have no idea and have run it up for testing over 1.4 for sure.

edit: i would certainly not just recommend upping it and leaving it without testing to make sure it is required for the OC if anyone was planning to raise it.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Batboy*
> 
> I tried to kill it alll man...if you had a better nb actual sink do itttttt throw like 1.4v-1.5v at it and booted and was ok at like 2650mhz and ram...HOT man damn thing will burn ya lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the NB voltage control the chipset voltage and the CPU/NB voltage controls the memory controller?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## Alastair

I think also those with a VRM heatsink linked to the NB heatsink via heatpipe, large amounts of NB voltage will be detrimental for VRM temps.


----------



## Gen Patton

Have you looked at the Amd fx 8350? i mean if your not ready for ryzen then try the 8350 price is cheeper. My Motoko is running one now and with my Evga1080 i can play any game i want.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I think also those with a VRM heatsink linked to the NB heatsink via heatpipe, large amounts of NB voltage will be detrimental for VRM temps.


Absolutely right. Sabertooth had this issue, though it's one of the rare boards that has a decent heatsink. Aura's NB @ 1.2V is impossible to hold a finger on, though from what I've hear, it can withstand temperatures of 100C no problem.

What it affects though, is the socket temperatures overall, especially on thin motherboards. Also, it might affect the temperature of your heatsink if you're using a large air cooler. D15 has a distance of about 1-2CM from the NB heatsink. Even though there's airflow through D15 I'm not happy about a hot thing near it.

Biggest problem is the design of the VRM heatsinks on the boards. I think only ST, CHVZ and GD-80 have decent looking heatsinks. Also, I don't know why no manufecturers offered an option to screw on one or two 40mm fans. The Sabertooth Rev3 has this option and it's a great addon. But they're like 5 years late.


----------



## Alastair

I like to think the M5A99FX has a decent heatsink too!


----------



## tashcz

Looks almost the same as Aura's heatsink, just with the copper pipe with the NB.

They could've extended it all the way down and made the heatpipe smaller, added some more surface.


----------



## miklkit

Yes, the GD80 has by far the best designed heat sink of any AM3+ board and as a consequence has the coolest running vrms. The heat sink on the Sabertooth is poorly designed and is just barely adequate.

When the vrms on my Sabertooth hit 81C, then my OC would fail. The hotter the vrms get, then the less load they can handle.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes, the GD80 has by far the best designed heat sink of any AM3+ board and as a consequence has the coolest running vrms. The heat sink on the Sabertooth is poorly designed and is just barely adequate.
> 
> When the vrms on my Sabertooth hit 81C, then my OC would fail. The hotter the vrms get, then the less load they can handle.


i got a couple of 40mm fans on my vrm heat sinks, i wanted to put a 140mm across the area and give much higher airflow but thats just not possible with their locations

still mine dont seem inclined to climb above 60c although the radiator does seem to hit 40c on the h115i with my 8350 @4.82 on 1.45v today after i pulled the second pair of fans off it which is kinda surprising especially since the cpu was registering a package temp of 45 degrees whilst the socket temp was staying fairly frosty at 50c....


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Yes, the GD80 has by far the best designed heat sink of any AM3+ board and as a consequence has the coolest running vrms. The heat sink on the Sabertooth is poorly designed and is just barely adequate.
> 
> When the vrms on my Sabertooth hit 81C, then my OC would fail. The hotter the vrms get, then the less load they can handle.


Are you in Thermal Balance mode or Current Balance mode with the Sabertooth?

In the default Thermal Balance mode, it will limit power phases if one phase is running hot... not over spec but just hotter than the rest.

In current balance mode, temp variation be damned, each phase is going to pump out it's designed amount of current... this would be more stable.


----------



## tashcz

Still, MOSFETs power delivery gets lower at higher temperatures. That's something no BIOS setting can change.


----------



## mattliston

On my crosshair, even without a fan sometimes, the VRMs have never gone above 60*c

They generally sit in the 40's very comfy. Looking at temp right now, 44*C with 1.48 volts while I begin a bunch of northbridge clocking testing. there is currently a corsair stock SF120 from an old H100?? blowing down on it at PWM 40%. cannot even hear the darn thing. Currently running 4 instances of memtest, so I bet at idle my VRM's are closer to high 30's

```````````````````````````````````````````````````````

May or may not have just bought 16gb of KLEVV 2800 CL12. seller says they do 2600-2700 at CL11 and 1.65 volts.

I think Im going to see how insane I can get the timings at 1866 or 2133. Then go ahead and see ejust how far the IMC on this 2017 8320e can go. Its already proven to be a fantastic northbridge clocker for the voltage. 1.38 grants me stability at 2650MHz or so. I need nearly 1.41 volts for 2712MHz. Now I need to find how to get 2800MHz, as I really really really REALLY want to be able to get the enw ram as close to its rated spec as possible.

Long shot? YES!!! worth a try? YES!!!!! coolest kid on the block if I can get it to work???? maybe...









Worst case, seller stated he ran them at CL11 between 2666 and 2700 on his intel rig. That means I have a chance at CL9 around 2200 or so, or higher. yeyeeeeeh!!!


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> On my crosshair, even without a fan sometimes, the VRMs have never gone above 60*c
> 
> They generally sit in the 40's very comfy. Looking at temp right now, 44*C with 1.48 volts while I begin a bunch of northbridge clocking testing. there is currently a corsair stock SF120 from an old H100?? blowing down on it at PWM 40%. cannot even hear the darn thing. Currently running 4 instances of memtest, so I bet at idle my VRM's are closer to high 30's
> 
> ```````````````````````````````````````````````````````
> 
> May or may not have just bought 16gb of KLEVV 2800 CL12. seller says they do 2600-2700 at CL11 and 1.65 volts.
> 
> I think Im going to see how insane I can get the timings at 1866 or 2133. Then go ahead and see ejust how far the IMC on this 2017 8320e can go. Its already proven to be a fantastic northbridge clocker for the voltage. 1.38 grants me stability at 2650MHz or so. I need nearly 1.41 volts for 2712MHz. Now I need to find how to get 2800MHz, as I really really really REALLY want to be able to get the enw ram as close to its rated spec as possible.
> 
> Long shot? YES!!! worth a try? YES!!!!! coolest kid on the block if I can get it to work???? maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst case, seller stated he ran them at CL11 between 2666 and 2700 on his intel rig. That means I have a chance at CL9 around 2200 or so, or higher. yeyeeeeeh!!!


is this kit 4x 4GB or 2x 8GB? i 2x 8 i think you got good shot at the goal, good luck


----------



## mattliston

the newer FX's dont really care whether its 2x or 4x dimms being used.

This 8320e had zero issues with my 32gb of 2133 CL11 at CR1, and also didnt mind when I was pushing that kit past 2200MHz.

Im assuming I will be forced to use CR2 for higher than 2600MHz.

Im currently ram quality limited to just under 2600mhz with this trident kit of 2400. instead of default 10-12-12 I ran it at 11-13-13 and it performed great at only 1.71 volts

Im not willing to overshoot too much, and the new kit is rated 2800mhz at 1.65 volts. I wonder how low the voltage can be if I run it at tighter 2400-2500. we all know, lower ram voltage means better core clocking


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Still, MOSFETs power delivery gets lower at higher temperatures. That's something no BIOS setting can change.


They get more inefficient, not less power, imho... but I could be wrong. It's been a while since I was researching them.

The BIOS setting in the Sabertooth and other Asus boards changes the number of phases to avoid using the hotter MOSFETs in Thermal Balance mode (default).

In Current Balance mode, all phases are used... or the amount you select independent of the temperature variation in the MOSFETs (as long as the thermal cut-off isn't hit).


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Are you in Thermal Balance mode or Current Balance mode with the Sabertooth?
> 
> In the default Thermal Balance mode, it will limit power phases if one phase is running hot... not over spec but just hotter than the rest.
> 
> In current balance mode, temp variation be damned, each phase is going to pump out it's designed amount of current... this would be more stable.


I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Are you in Thermal Balance mode or Current Balance mode with the Sabertooth?
> 
> In the default Thermal Balance mode, it will limit power phases if one phase is running hot... not over spec but just hotter than the rest.
> 
> In current balance mode, temp variation be damned, each phase is going to pump out it's designed amount of current... this would be more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of such a thing.
Click to expand...

The ASUS BIOS do have different settings for the VRM loading. IIRC on the CHVI there's a balanced or optimized and extreme which just loads all VRM the same this works best for OC but can cause thermal issues


----------



## Alastair

I think he means the Tprobe vs Current balance settings. I didn't know what they ACTUALLY did though. This will be interesting to test on my M5A99FX.


----------



## Johan45

That's the one Allastair


----------



## miklkit

Oh that. This is how it was set in 2014. It's probably still the same now.


----------



## mattliston

well, shoot, missed a signature delivery for my ram.

Oh well. Stabilizing 2760mhz northbridge on still 1.4 volts.

I have found out something guys. VERY odd. if I had my FSB cranked to 300 so I can mix 2400 ram with 2700 northbridge right out the gate, no amount of cpu/nb appeared to stabilize. intelburn test says it was good, prime95 says nope, dropping cores/workers. changed cpu/nb voltage from 1.45 to 1.4, rebooted to 225 fsb, which is also 2400 ram and 2700 northbridge/ht capable, and BAM, stable for hours.

Havent touched the voltage, and just now booted again at 233 fsb, bumping ram to about 2485. This gskil kit doesnt need more than 1.7 volts to hit 2550, so Im good.

Hoping to find northbridge beyond 2900MHz so I have some breathing room for further overclocking.

If this hits 2900mhz with no more voltage, Im buying another 2017 FX chip. This is ridiculous! A spare one to see how far voltage will take the clocks will be interesting in the future

edit I have my northbridge chipset at 1.2, nb 1.8v at 1.9, and nb ht voltage at 1.25

dunno if those voltages have allowed me to get these clocks, they have been at these voltages for quite awhile now.


----------



## mattliston

Just wanted to add as well, I am still running prime95. I can still browse the internet with almost zero stuttering or pauses. this was not the case when northbreidge was below 2400mhz.

just another credit towards the not so popular northbridge oc'ing

Heck, with super modded skyrim, there were times with 5ghz cpu, 2200nb, and old ram with only 2133mhz, where I could not maintain 60fps. super modded, reminder.

4.8ghz cpu, 2400 ram, and 2600 nb and ht allowed the same gaming profile in that game to STAY at 60fps and only drop during heavy scripting zones.

Im excited to possibly be testing 2800 ram and northbridge, and beyond. new records for me personally!

If all goes well, I thiunk I might do some HWbot stuff and put this chip in some books


----------



## mattliston

I think I stumbled onto something with northbridge clocks.

stabilizing 2793 right now.

cpu/nb backed down to 1.385-ish volts
nb 1.8 left auto (1.802)
nb ht left at 1.300

prime95 is happy so far (approx 45 minutes, leaving at least 3 hours runtime)

If I can sustain this cpu/nb voltage up to 2900mhz, Im pulling out the old fx4300 and fx6300 and doing some northbridge testing this weekend. those are old enough chip years to have the average IMC and northbridge conditions


----------



## mattliston

cpu-z validation
https://valid.x86.fr/k4895h

4.5ghz cpu, 2666mhz ram CL11 CR2, HT and NB at 2750MHz

doing stability testing now.

Ram booted without a hitch, this is 4x4gb

11-13-13-34-48 is what I through into there, the kit is rated 2800 CL12-14-14-35-49-1T

Pretty happy. Used 2133 memory strap with 11x multi for NB and HT , threw the FSB up to 250MHz, and booted no problem


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> cpu-z validation
> https://valid.x86.fr/k4895h
> 
> 4.5ghz cpu, 2666mhz ram CL11 CR2, HT and NB at 2750MHz
> 
> doing stability testing now.
> 
> Ram booted without a hitch, this is 4x4gb
> 
> 11-13-13-34-48 is what I through into there, the kit is rated 2800 CL12-14-14-35-49-1T
> 
> Pretty happy. Used 2133 memory strap with 11x multi for NB and HT , threw the FSB up to 250MHz, and booted no problem


You have Aida64 scores by chance? Curious what your L3 cache timings look like specifically as the NB clock mainly improves L3 performance.


----------



## mattliston

I can get some.

I have SEVERAL aida64 runs at various timings.

let me grab a few and post them. file name dictates the settings I was at, but then, so will the aida64 info grab


----------



## mattliston

Here are a couple. These really show just how much additional performance having the reference clock HIGH can give you. SPecifically, look at the northrbidge/L3 latency values









CPU - 4500
FSB - 250
NB - 2750
HT - 2750
RAM - 2666


CPU - 4650
FSB - 300
NB - 2700
HT - 2700
RAM - 2400


CPU - 4500
FSB - 300
NB - 2700
HT - 2700
RAM - 2400


First one is the new 2666 testing profile with command rate of 2 instead of 1. I like 1T's results on this platform. Very effective past 1866MHz ram speeds

#2 and #3 are only CPU speed differences of 150mhz

AS you can see, having the ram at CL11 cripples performance noticeably. This should be HELPED when I get to and/or past 2700MHz ram.

The seller of this ram stated with a 0.05 bump (to 1.7v) ddr, he was able to barely touch 2800mhz at the CL11 timings


----------



## Mega Man

You will not be able to stabilize 2900 cpu/nb, IF you can, you have a *super* golden imc.

Fair warning. The higher you push ht ( not ref ht, aka fsb ) and the higher you push cpu/nb the easier and easier it is to corrupt windows.

Are you running ibt*avx* or normal ibt?


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> #2 and #3 are only CPU speed differences of 150mhz *and CR1 vs CR2 on ram.*


----------



## mattliston

Aida64 sometimes claims I have even 3T command rate, which isnt possible on this motherboard.

It claims 2T every once in awhile. Even after no changes in BIOS, and I am merely rebooting to test something software related outside of overclocking.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You will not be able to stabilize 2900 cpu/nb, IF you can, you have a *super* golden imc.
> 
> Fair warning. The higher you push ht ( not ref ht, aka fsb ) and the higher you push cpu/nb the easier and easier it is to corrupt windows.
> 
> Are you running ibt*avx* or normal ibt?


agent GOD in with the avx


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You will not be able to stabilize 2900 cpu/nb, IF you can, you have a *super* golden imc.
> 
> Fair warning. The higher you push ht ( not ref ht, aka fsb ) and the higher you push cpu/nb the easier and easier it is to corrupt windows.
> 
> Are you running ibt*avx* or normal ibt?
> 
> 
> 
> agent GOD in with the avx
Click to expand...

EDIT If I could do half multi ticks on northbridge, I think I could stabilize 2900.

Currently, I run the ram matched with northbridge and HT link at 2700. getting random errors.

Gonna try removing ram and cleaning the slots. The 2400 ram (2x8gb) was in the computer long enought hat maybe the other 2 slots are dirty.


----------



## mus1mus

2600 - 2700 is as far as most chips can go for stability.

2800 is golden. Over that and you'll only he using benchmarks.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, I really, really need help. I've been experiencing instability issues again.

Here's the thing. Ambient of 26C and under = FX is stable for 100 IBT runs. Ambient gets 27C, FX can't pass more than a couple of runs.

I've started to shut down the extra fans on components to address the issue. What I thought the problem was is the backplate temps, more so the VRM part on the back of the board. Ambient is 26.5C, backplate 70mm fan that runs at 5000RPM is off, and I'm stable. What the hell?! Only my socket temps are 67C instead of 61C, cores are under 50C as usual.

So what might cause instability for me? I've got a D15 with the middle fan mounted as low as possible so there's a bunch of airflow on the board. I've also tried repositioning it but it didn't help.

When I swapped the Arctics F12 fan on the front with the Noctua P12 which has lower static pressure (I can feel it with my hand) I couldn't get stable even with the lower ambient than 26C.

So there's something at the front part of the case that needs better airflow. It's not on the backside of the motherboard (meaning not near the I/O shield, socket or VRM area). What am I missing here?

Since I'm passing a hundred of IBT runs and my temps are totally under control (socket & core) it must be the temps and airflow over the board. Something near the ATX connection probably. But I don't think there's anything that affects OC stability there. And I don't know why my backplate fan makes the PC unstable also.


----------



## tashcz

Northbridge is the only thing that doesn't have a fan, and it's impossible to do anything about it since half of it sits under the D15 and under it is the GPU. And yet I think it's operating temp is up to 105C which I don't know if it's possible to achieve with a CPU/NB of 1.2V and NB of 1.1V.


----------



## tashcz

Testing it this way now, sorry for spamming: A 2KW heater blowing onto the intake of the case from 2 meters away, getting the ambient to at least 30C now lol. Just to speed up the process.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Testing it this way now, sorry for spamming: A 2KW heater blowing onto the intake of the case from 2 meters away, getting the ambient to at least 30C now lol. Just to speed up the process.


sounds like your issue is either power draw by certain fans or introduction of transients (EMI) caused by crappy parts thats then causing the instability

as to which one it is i'm 50/50, an easyu way to test would be to dismount the fans have them outside the case but powered on and if it makes the system unstable its likely powersupply based,

if not then move the fans inside the case next to their normal mounted position and if that causes the problem its transients and you need better fans /


----------



## tashcz

My fans are set to go to 100% at 55C socket that I reach in the first IBT run. So all runs except the first one are done at almost 100%, the temps lower a bit during the end of the run and the fans slow down a bit, but the calculation error never happens on the first few runs, it's always after the 5th. I suspect air isn't getting somewhere it should, but I really have no idea where I should make it flow more.

Fans seem okay, it's NF-A15's on the D15, 2x 74CFM Arctics on the intake that really pull well through the mesh, and a F14 Arctic as the exhaust, 2x40mm Noctuas on the VRM, and a no-name 70x15mm "gembird" or whatever on the backplate. I can say the airflow is fine since I'm getting a 1C margin of error with the case open.

It would be a real PITA to get it all out of the CM Stryker, I'm trying to avoid it. The PSU could be worn out as it's 4 years old and been used on a 24/7 OC'd PC. Multimeter readings are fine under load though, haven't tested it with a osciloscope.

But I still for some reason find a connection with the temps because of the instability happening only at 27C+ ambient. It's -6C outside right now but the central heating is doing good work and along with good windows and isolation I got 24-26C ambient temps during winter. But if I run a long gaming session I can get the ambient over 27C and bam, there goes my game. I just can't call this stable.


----------



## umeng2002

It tests consistency in the answers... not the actual number. The number is different every different run. As long as the number isn't negative... negative number are an error, even if they're all the same negative number.

So you won't get an error message until the end of the 2nd run... unless it's negative. It won't stop the program, but it's still an error.


----------



## tashcz

I know how to use it







I get stable and good results at first few runs, then it gets a lower number. I've "solved" the issue. Pumped +0.08V more to the CPU and it's fine now. But not so happy about the heat it produces.

I just don't know how more voltage to the CPU solved this. I'm on ~50 runs of "very high" IBT now, 28-29C ambient, going strong.


----------



## umeng2002

What's your Voltage setting and Voltage droop?

With my cooling in small FFTs I'm at 59°C

With blend and more socket heating test, it's like 56°C since my fan speed is tied to socket temp, not core temp. I'm using my mobo's fan controller since I hate Corsair's profiles, and don't want to run software to control CPU fan speed.

I think I'm at the limit of the H80i. The fans at 1900 rpm or 2800 rpm still have my Core temp around the upper 50s.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Just to troll intel fans, look what you can do when you get windows to recognize all 8 cores....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Just to troll intel fans, look what you can do when you get windows to recognize all 8 cores....


That has to be an RTC error with Win8. Even at 8GHz an FX will never score that high in CB15. That's why anything over Windows 7 isn't allowed at HWBot.


----------



## mattliston

Regarding above, if you use Timer Resolution to max it out (0.5ms) and you set cinebench process priority to HIGH and set a lot of other processes to below normal, you can add anywhere from 50-200 points on average, more if your system is already trimmed down.

I think I have a 4.6ghz 2400 ram 2600 NB score of 834 somewhere in the multiple cinebench folders i have.

I dont really see an FX hitting over 1000 unless under extreme overclocking possibly. I havent tried obviously









In other news....

Current AIDA64 score. Closed prime95 BLEND after 45-50 minutes after seeing no errors. 50 runs very high intelburntest stable. memtest catches some things after approx 4 hours with 4 instances of 2500 megs

CPU - 4620
RAM - 2613
NB/HT - 2800
FSB - 280



I need to continue working on ram settings, both for more stability, and for better performance. For giggles, I set the XMP profile of 2800mhz, and seriously jacked up some voltages, and it made it into BIOS at 2800mhz!!! and then I was wondering why I could not move around the mouse or select anything. It had frozen inside the BIOS









NB HT voltage at 1.3 and NB chipset at 1.2 voltage so far has made a large impact on stability.







ONE single tick higher on VDDR from 1.205 to 1.2185? cannot remember, might have cleared that change.

Goal before end of 2017? stabilize 2700mhz ram. with a 4.667x ram strap and 10x NB/HT multi, that means I must also stabilize 289mhz FSB and 2890MHz NB

Is it possible? I think it is, if I warrant going probably at least 1.45 CPU/NB voltage


----------



## Johan45

Just FYI I've killed two Crosshairs trying for high memory speeds.


----------



## mattliston

what did you do that killed them?

Im trying to keep CPU/NB at or below 1.45 if possible. When its set to 1.4 in BIOS, it idles at 1.41ish and sits around 1.43 at load, even with NB LLC at regular. I dont know any way to keep it linear


----------



## Johan45

Probably too much DRAM voltage but not exactly sure both of them gave out around 2900 with tighter timings and 1.8V DRAM. Only the two furthest slots worked after that.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Probably too much DRAM voltage but not exactly sure both of them gave out around 2900 with tighter timings and 1.8V DRAM. Only the two furthest slots worked after that.


That's what bugs me most when something gives up - not knowing exactly why.

I've run 1.95 Volts for years on these https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227317 ( MSI 790 FX gd 70 and ECS Black Series A785GM-M boards) without any troubles.


----------



## gertruude

merry xmas guys


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> merry xmas guys


Hiya gertie









Happy holidays to you and yours


----------



## gertruude

hiya

been a long time







hope u are well


----------



## Johan45

Merry Christmas all good here


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hiya
> 
> been a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u are well


yessir it has been .,

Doin well here, seems like I'm always the luckiest pup in the litter.

Clocks are high, temps are low ho ho ho!

I hope you are similarly blessed


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That has to be an RTC error with Win8. Even at 8GHz an FX will never score that high in CB15. That's why anything over Windows 7 isn't allowed at HWBot.


Actually what happened is I figured out how to edit the results files lol... couldn't help myself ... I know that image will float on the internet for years with people saying "see FX was great" lol... I know... I'm such a troll


----------



## Johan45

This goes out to you fellas, some local talent having fun with a classic Christmas tune.


----------



## bigdayve

Happy Holidays!









I've been starting over my OC lately trying to get a little bit more performance. I've noticed even on modest tests I am having the cores drop to about 70-85% periodically according to HWiNFO64. My processor clocks don't drop any, temperatures are fine, I end up with stable results, and the the average usage across all cores is at least 97%. I wonder if I'm seeing a form of throttling or if it's anything to be concerned about.

All of the power saving functions are off in the bios to the best of my knowledge.

Here is a pic of mid stress test showing the low minimum usage. Core #0 and core #4 are especially low:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here is a pic of the same stress test after it finished:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

I don't see anything wrong here. I do know that IBT has a "slow" period at the end of each test which might be what you're seeing


----------



## bigdayve

Thanks.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

any idea how well an H80I will keep this cool? https://valid.x86.fr/pflgnh my custom loop keeps it below 35C even under the worst test... the issue is I'm moving on to Ryzen and my son wants my old 9590, saberkitty and ram... well.. I clocked it down from 5ghz to 4.7ish... at 1.38volts... wondering if I might need to go farther down... the rest of the clocks I'm keeping as they really help FX in games


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> any idea how well an H80I will keep this cool? https://valid.x86.fr/pflgnh my custom loop keeps it below 35C even under the worst test... the issue is I'm moving on to Ryzen and my son wants my old 9590, saberkitty and ram... well.. I clocked it down from 5ghz to 4.7ish... at 1.38volts... wondering if I might need to go farther down... the rest of the clocks I'm keeping as they really help FX in games


Mid to High 50s core temp.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Mid to High 50s core temp.


while not optimal, I think I could live with that... it's going to be mostly used for gaming anyway... I did develop out a 4.5ghz profile for him as well should it be needed


----------



## mattliston

Well, on my ASUS CHVFZ, there is a voltage titled VDDR

Seems raising this form its stock 1.205 to approx 1.224 has given me a very noticeable improvement in memory stability. Memtest with some new settings would find an error in 10-15 minutes (still pushing over 2600mhz ram).

Its been 45 minutes, and no errors. I will be happy if it makes it to at least 4 hours.

Going for 2666mhz later tonight







Didnt stabilize it before when I did a few AIDA64 tests and some light gaming, and might be responsible for odd scores


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> any idea how well an H80I will keep this cool? https://valid.x86.fr/pflgnh my custom loop keeps it below 35C even under the worst test... the issue is I'm moving on to Ryzen and my son wants my old 9590, saberkitty and ram... well.. I clocked it down from 5ghz to 4.7ish... at 1.38volts... wondering if I might need to go farther down... the rest of the clocks I'm keeping as they really help FX in games


It's going to require you to put a rather large fan on it to work, though it will probably work as long as you're not benching or stress testing.

I have an 8320 with an H80i oced to around 4.5ghz at less voltage than that and a prime stress test puts it in danger zone territory without installing a 120x38mm Nidec wind tunnel on it. You would be better off going with a beefy tower cooler than the H80i (unless you already own the H80i)


----------



## Johan45

My opinion, the 9590 will likely need to be down clocked or it'll overpower that H80. Typically even a 240 AIO struggles with those CPUs


----------



## umeng2002

I should clarify, doing Prime 95 small FFTs and Crysis "welcome to the jungle" get's mine to 59­C° Core temp even with maxed out fans (look at my specs for voltages)... and that's with 1.4v NB at 2600 MHz.

Prime95 Blend or IBT AVX is like 56°C.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My opinion, the 9590 will likely need to be down clocked or it'll overpower that H80. Typically even a 240 AIO struggles with those CPUs


the profile I've made is an undervolted profile for the 9590... only 1.35 in bios.. hits 1.38 in windows... on my custom loop it barely hits 35 after hours of gaming... I'm hoping it will be ok on his H80i.. .I did bother to develop out a 4.5 profile at 1.3v for him... just in case... he's getting my board and ram too... unfortunately I don't have another custom loop for him... and I'm going to be using this loop on the Ryzen chip... It stays cooler on this profile than stock settings so compared to a stock 9590 this profile is cooler slightly... he may have to suck it up and buy a cooler lol...


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I should clarify, doing Prime 95 small FFTs and Crysis "welcome to the jungle" get's mine to 59­C° Core temp even with maxed out fans (look at my specs for voltages)... and that's with 1.4v NB at 2600 MHz.
> 
> Prime95 Blend or IBT AVX is like 56°C.


That's what messes me up too. I do IBT runs, p95 tests, I'm all good, even under 50's. But add the GPU heat to the story and I get 5C on the peaks more. Not sure how often I get those 5C more but I can see them in the HWinfo.

Maybe putting a 60-80mm fan to the unused PCIE brackets would do the trick to exhaust the GPU heat instead leaving it in the case?


----------



## tashcz

BTW guys, just wanted to let you know, I wanted to try offset voltage and enabling power saving options to see if it'd get me anywhere. Just worn off with the heat already even though I get good temps.

Fire up any game and all power saving options are on their way to hell. Web browsing and Windows basic work makes the draw from the wall smaller but I don't see a big impact on the temperatures. That's using windows 8.1 balanced power mode.

So I guess it doesn't matter much if you use power saving or not. Need to do more tests to confirm it though.


----------



## umeng2002

If your GPU is heating up your CPU, you need better case cooling.

My CPU never gets hotter from my GPU mainly because the H80i is taking in air from the outside of the case.

The only reason why Crysis 3's "Welcome to the Jungle" level heats up the CPU as much as Prime94 small FFT is all the grass physics.









But, as I've said before, my H80i is controlled with my Sabertooth and therefore, the socket temps. So low RAM transfers but with high computation (ie Prime95 small FFT) won't heat up the socket as much and therefore won't spin the up the fans quick enough to tamp down the core temp spikes.

But even with the fans at 1900 or 2800 rpm, the core temp is still between 55 and 59 C.

The fluid flow and perhaps the water block are the choke points in these AIO coolers... not necessarily the rad size or fans. My voltage for 4.6 GHz is like 1.450v idle/ light load and 1.404v with Vdroop under heavy load.

But I'm at the limits of the chip and cooler for 24/7 use, imho.


----------



## tashcz

When you have a D15 you don't have a choice. The air has to get out either at the top of the case or on the exhaust side at the back, and either way GPU heat has to go somewhere around it.

With AIOs... yeah you can by repositioning the rad.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> When you have a D15 you don't have a choice. The air has to get out either at the top of the case or on the exhaust side at the back, and either way GPU heat has to go somewhere around it.
> 
> With AIOs... yeah you can by repositioning the rad.


True... unless you want to get a Forrest Gump blower GPU cooler


----------



## tashcz

Hey, the reason I got the D15 is the noise, don't wanna go that way again


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hey, the reason I got the D15 is the noise, don't wanna go that way again


Yeah, the H80i at 2800 rpm is like a vacuum, but I use headphones and during gaming, it's around 1800 rpm or less.


----------



## mattliston

current CPU-Z validation for a quick 4.9ghz clocking for gaming in GTA V
https://valid.x86.fr/kw2yar

Obviously voltage was higher than it needed to be, but it allowed me to get back into GTA V with good results. I wasnt worried about the heat.

Minus depth of field being off, and MSAA being 4x to allow the nvidia TXAA setting, I am maxxed graphics and hitting 50-60fps in 1080p with my mildly clocked 1070 at 2ghz and 2.1ghz memory (8.4ghz effectively)

Pretty happy, considering the last time I played GTA V, I had the 32gb of ddr3 2133 CL11 installed, with 4.5GHz cpu clock and 2600 NB and HT. That experience was with the 1070 at default, and if I remember correctly, I averaged closer to 40-45fps.

A noticable bump by my standards, plus the game itself felt smoother this time around (anything above 30fps is playable by me lol)

This time though, I noticed my cpu usage never hit 100%, and MIGHT have spiked above 75% at times. Generally stood around the 60% mark.

Seems it is time to do the shunt mod on the 1070, and perhaps hook up the old Kraken X61 that has air in it to the 1070, and let her rip


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> When you have a D15 you don't have a choice. The air has to get out either at the top of the case or on the exhaust side at the back, and either way GPU heat has to go somewhere around it.
> 
> With AIOs... yeah you can by repositioning the rad.


I ran into that gpu heating up the cpu problem too. I fixed it with two methods.

1) Move the gpu down into the lowest pcie slot so its hot exhaust air has to travel farther to get into the cpu cooler intake air stream.

2) Get more powerful case fans that will blow that hot air out the back of the case before it can get to the cpu intake air stream. The D15 fans are good for 95 fps or so and that is what your total case fan air flow needs to be plus way more to cool that gpu. 200fps total should be good.


----------



## tashcz

Damn sorry guys, I've promised some Aura benchmarks regarding 970 chipset OC'ing and maxing it out with some moderate clocks, but the stomach virus got me, I'm pinned to the bed, PC chairs don't make my stomach happy.

Regarding GTA V, I get 99% 60+ FPS with almost maxed out graphics, only advanced graphics turned off or lowered with my GTX970 @ 1502MHz. It's the one game that REALLY favours Intel, even an i3 could beat the FX, FX stands a chance only while over 4.7GHz but still... when I saw what my friends 4690K did with the FPS, I was like wow... and that's stock @ 3.5GHz.

Thing is, for me, GTA V REALLY needs a stable system! I could run it for 30 minutes and everything would be okay, than all of a sudden it'd crash, and playing online, in the middle of a mission/heist/we, it can make you wanna punch your FX on the die and bend those pins of his. To run GTA V stable, you need to pass at least 20-30 very high IBT runs, and, as I'll say in the next part of the post, you need to take GPU heat into consideration too. Both of our GPUs are hot, the 970 and 1070, and they'll make the cores peak ~5C above IBT maximum peaks after tens of runs. Thats why I tend to keep my OC under 50C while stressing with IBT. Also long gaming sessions impact overall PC temps, and so on... it's expected to be 5C above the IBT stress.

@ miklkit (sorry, I don't know how tagging works yet :/ )

Yeah, it would make things better if I moved it to the lower slot probably but I'd get higher GPU temps then since I need to get rid of that air too and the only holes near are the PCI brackets. I'm going to experiment with mounting fans there.

I think you wanted to say CFM instead of FPS







Arctics I got have 74CFM (without the mesh filter ofcourse), after it I think I'm getting a max of 45-50CFM, so I get 100CFM of cold air intake. Mesh makes a 2C difference so it's not a big impact but I need to clean my filters every week so there's no chance I'm removing them. I live in an urban area, downtown Belgrade and there's a bunch of dust comming in when I open the window, cars and stuff...

I'm getting 63C max on the GPU while it's running at 99-100% (vsync disabled in FPS games) and core temps of about 53 at peaks, usually they stay under 45-47C. I'm still deciding whether to push the overclock further or not as my draw from the wall exceeds 375W @ 4.75GHz (magic numbering eh) and I don't know if the D15 is keen enough for that. I think I'm getting a lot of leakage. 4.6GHz gives me about 21-22C over ambient while IBT stressing, while the 4.75GHz is a totally different story. I know FX8370E would tollerate higher temps than that, but the gain vs the heat... would be worth it if I was on a custom loop. I just don't know. I don't like the voltage needed for 4.7GHz vs 4.6GHz. It's 1.404 vs ~1.464V or even more.

Edit: and btw, I'm aiming for something in the middle of performance vs noise. So my case fans are F12 Arctics and F14 arctics, while the CPU fans are standard AF-F15's if I'm correct. Had a couple of AIOs with 2400RPM+ fans that I wouldn't tollerate anymore.


----------



## miklkit

@tashcz Tags don't work for me either.









Yeah, I'm still not awake yet and meant CFM. With F12s it was ok. I got a Silverstone FM121 rated at 110 cfm and tried it in various locations. As the rear case exhaust fan it turned the positive pressure case into a negative pressure case, but I could walk out of the room and down the hall into the next room and still hear it.

As an intake fan it was quiet but its huge airflow caused weird things to happen. Mounted in the top spot it created a venturi effect that sucked hot air from the gpu up into the cpu air stream so the cpu ran hotter than before.









Mounted in the middle spot it blew that hot gpu air out the back and the whole system ran cooler. An F12 in the bottom spot was plenty to keep the gpu cool.

Open up the back of the case so that hot air can escape.


----------



## tashcz

It's 50% open because of the PCI brackets that have big holes in them. 70% of a bracket is made of holes, only 30% metal. That's where I'd put a fan that could exhaust air from the GPU. Though I must look at what the dust is gonna say, that fan can really make a difference in case pressure. I could go from positive to negative which won't work for me.

Been experimenting with fans a lot since it's a full tower case, CM Storm Stryker, and yeah, weird things happen when you mess with airflow. It's a pitty that I wasted the top fan slots where the AIO would use to sit, but the D15 doesn't like any fans above it. Tried multiple scenarios and none provided a good noise/temp ratio. I just keep a filter there and let the hot air raise up if it wants to. The only thing that worked well was a 200mm stock fan there but the bearings are pretty much dead since I ran it at 16-17V for some tests. And it was never quiet even though it was a 800RPM fan. Maybe I'll get a 200mm Noctua one day and fit it there. Very little pressure and high airflow is what works well on top if you have a dual tower heatsink from what I've experienced. If there's a fan that's powerful there, it'd mess up everything. Either get the cold air quicker than the D15 would get it, or if used as an intake, it wouldn't feed the D15 well with cold air. I decided to leave it empty for now.

Bottom is tricky for me. I even tried putting a 120mm JetFlo there and there was no airflow, probably because the case is 3-4CM from the ground with the stock feet and there's a filter there too. If I sort that out it would be great, it would produce almost 0 noise and give at least a bit of fresh air for the GPU.

Either way, it's really what experienced people would say. Just think of a case as a tunnel where cold air needs to get in, flow over the components and exit. Focusing on hot spots and feeding them with a lot of pressure only produces a counter effect.

I got a few things on my mind but I don't think the D15 would benefit much, but trial and error works fine.

And a thing to note for everyone, test your overclocked FX in all scenarios!!! Just because you're hitting 59C or under on the IBT or Prime95 runs doesn't mean your CPU won't get hotter than that on a real workload! Monitor your temps for some time after the overclock! HWinfo running in the background for some time won't hurt you.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

hey... managed better!


----------



## mattliston

regarding tashcz, you are correct, GTA V needs a stable system to run properly.

This is why I was happy to get about 3 hours of gameplay before I got tired of it.

GTA Online mode can be really tiring when you have a bunch of snotty kids on the server.

I wish there was a way to enable an 18+ mode only, not for any adult activities or themes, but simply to reduce the annoyance level









going to prime95 the night away to keep my room warm
















well, and stabilize 2670 ram


----------



## mattliston

Note to self, save good settings in BIOS OC profiles. Prevents you having to completely backtrack









all my subtimings, clock strengths, and voltages were just reset overnight from a stress test. ASUS board refused to properly set the "previous" settings.

clean BIOS reflash, and back to ground zero.

ugghhh


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Note to self, save good settings in BIOS OC profiles. Prevents you having to completely backtrack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all my subtimings, clock strengths, and voltages were just reset overnight from a stress test. ASUS board refused to properly set the "previous" settings.
> 
> clean BIOS reflash, and back to ground zero.
> 
> ugghhh


Yes, saving the bios before you make any changes is always a good idea, saves you from the headache.

Unless you're like me and have every setting memorized for most motherboards, cpus & ram you own.


----------



## THC Butterz

ok so I bought the parts, have a GTX 1070 Strix OC that I just Bought for $250 from a friend (who never mines or anything intensive lol) and a new monitor (Acer XG270HU Red 27" 1ms 144HZ WQHD 2K 2560x1440) this will go with my FX8350 on my Sabertooth 990fx, I will report my findings on bottlenecking and bench marks when everything gets here, but i think im going to make the jump to the 8th gen intel core i5 come tax time, if nothing else my fx rig is getting old and i want to upgrade before it dies, im consantly getting random lockups as it is... so i think she has seen better days lol.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Well guys I made the jump to Ryzen now.... and in game noticed precisely jack crap difference lol... but in other activities I can tell it's faster... especially benching... wow is it faster at things like cinebench.. hit 1679 at only 3.8ghz...

conclusion is, FX is still good for gaming if tuned properly... ryzen 1700 at stock is about = to well tuned FX @ 5ghz

Ryzen runs warmer than FX but doesn't pull as much power... not sure why... had to check my tim, but yeah at 3.8ghz it hit 55C I hardly ever saw 50C out of my FX at 5ghz!

My poor son though is finding out how hot a 9590 can run under crappy cooling... had to down clock to 4.5ghz to keep it under 60C hit 71C and crashed at stock settings lol... that's the difference between full custom cooling with external rads and a H80i... oh well... he's still benefiting from the increased memory clock speeds and superior cpu/nb clock speeds that chip can dish out.


----------



## SuperZan

At 60Hz, you won't see a tonne of difference. Better minimums in some games, especially thread-limited older games. 120-144Hz, you'll see some differences (or at least I did) as Ryzen is a bit better at keeping minimum frames up and frametimes low. It's not massive, but nothing is as massive as people on OCN will make it out to be (a la "x just DESTROYS y").


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> At 60Hz, you won't see a tonne of difference. Better minimums in some games, especially thread-limited older games. 120-144Hz, you'll see some differences (or at least I did) as Ryzen is a bit better at keeping minimum frames up and frametimes low. It's not massive, but nothing is as massive as people on OCN will make it out to be (a la "x just DESTROYS y").


yes, the minimums were the most affected... went from 75 to 92 mins in one bench test.

On another note, I found I can stabilize 3.9ghz, but efficiency went out the window.... 3.8 seems the sweet spot on this chip... 1.32v set in bios...droops to 1.26 under load peak wattage varies of coarse... under the test I just ran it only hit 133w but 3.9 went to 150w quick... going from stock 70w @3ghz pull in stress tests to 3.8 only increased 60W going to 3.9 from 3.8 drew another 20w right away... since I don't need the power really, just overclocking looking for that sweet spot I'm settling in at 3.8.... so used to FX 3.8 sounds slow lol... but it's really quite snappy and since I'm a multitasking demon I am really loving how well it handles multitasking.


----------



## SuperZan

Yeah, lottery variance is very tight on Ryzen. Only a true golden sample is going to be comfortably running 4GHz at a reasonable voltage on most B350 boards. 3.8GHz is about right for a good chip on those boards. I lucked out with a couple of chips that'll both do 4.025GHz on the Biostar GT7, but that's a good roll on chip quality and a pricey VRM implementation. Even the 24-karat winners on boards like the GT7, MSI Titanium, K7, and Hero are maxing out at 4.1GHz for a usable OC under sane voltage and thermal limits, so you're not missing much at all. The biggest gains on these chips come from tuning RAM just right. Speed and timings are both beneficial.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

yeah, temps don't really scare me at 3.9... actually thought of trying for 4.0 just to see... but I am trying to be a little bit more efficient with this build than I was with the last one... highest temps I saw at 3.9 was 62 core temp and 60 vrm temps... but I feel good where I'm at.. cooler more efficient and even though this B350 seems to be handling it well, I'd rather not chance it. I haven't pushed past 1.35v yet even... 3.9 seemed ok at 1.35 with high LLC.... like you said, the biggest difference I saw was getting the ram up to speed... wondering if I can overclock the ram to 3200... lol.. might go for it


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> like you said, the biggest difference I saw was getting the ram up to speed... wondering if I can overclock the ram to 3200... lol.. might go for it


I will just leave this here.


----------



## warpuck

The difference between a high end 990fx system and a stock and a low end B350 with a 1600, 2400 speed ram and a 9590 is the whole set up price. The ryzen 5 will do the same things and the 9590 will do them about the same but needs water and good water cooler, 240 or bigger. + a Sabertooth or equivalent. + Big case to house the all fans. + Much bigger power supply.
You can crossfire or SLI with the 9590.
The Ryzen B350 is a kinda sorta for crossfire. I ran 2 R9 285s under water crossfired with the 990FX system That worked real good until one of them leaked while I was gaming with it.
For software that will use all the cores of a Ryzen 5 or 7. It will do the better even with a cheap b350.
A Ryzen 5 or 7, cheap B350 just won't overclock those, but it do all better with all core/thread in smaller case and a smaller PWR supply.
The bargain B350 I have does not have enough VRM umph to sustain high loads at 3700 Mhz, but it will fold much better than 9590 would. It will fold very well at 3500Mhz. with a negative 00.00625 offset
As for longevity,
All I can say the old 8350 I have is still working with a 890FX chipset and it does facebook, youtube and all the other general wife tasks just fine. It don't need 4500 Mhz plus speeds to do that and still plays the old games even though it is clocked at 4200 Mhz. It even does that with no problem with CnC on.
My old Thuban (960T) is still chugging along playing Blu-rays for 55" TV and doing emails.
I did cheat some. I put it on a GIGABYTE GA-78LMT and with 8 Gb of 1333 memory and have it clocked at 3500Mhz and the old Antec Neo 550.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> yeah, temps don't really scare me at 3.9... actually thought of trying for 4.0 just to see... but I am trying to be a little bit more efficient with this build than I was with the last one... highest temps I saw at 3.9 was 62 core temp and 60 vrm temps... but I feel good where I'm at.. cooler more efficient and even though this B350 seems to be handling it well, I'd rather not chance it. I haven't pushed past 1.35v yet even... 3.9 seemed ok at 1.35 with high LLC.... like you said, the biggest difference I saw was getting the ram up to speed... wondering if I can overclock the ram to 3200... lol.. might go for it


Why didn't you wait for Ryzen+ man?







It's due for next quarter... If it's not too late to ship back your CPU since the newer once will be compatible with old mobos.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Why didn't you wait for Ryzen+ man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's due for next quarter... If it's not too late to ship back your CPU since the newer once will be compatible with old mobos.


was a Christmas gift : )


----------



## mus1mus

Nice one @Minotaurtoo

Get the right bios for your board, pick some good sticks and 3200 RAM is easy..

Some boards are better tho... so yeah..

Merry Christmas fellas.. late but better to say hi to all than never.. getting occupied by my little one..


----------



## tashcz

I'd take the FlareX just in case. Seems like everything else is a lottery. And those FlareX cost like 3866MHz RGB tridentz out here... the hell


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice one @Minotaurtoo
> 
> Get the right bios for your board, pick some good sticks and 3200 RAM is easy..
> 
> Some boards are better tho... so yeah..
> 
> Merry Christmas fellas.. late but better to say hi to all than never.. getting occupied by my little one..


I have 2933 right now, it's geil ... I don't know if clocking it to 3200 would help much more, but I'm tempted to loosen timings and try for 3200


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I have 2933 right now, it's geil ... I don't know if clocking it to 3200 would help much more, but I'm tempted to loosen timings and try for 3200


I think you probably know this, but know that the whole "inside the CPU" works as fast as RAM does when it comes to Ryzen? High speeds do matter... one guy managed to pull out 3600MHz (as I recall) on YT and done tests where Ryzen beats 7700K in SC performance and some stuff Intel would never lose.

So 3200 vs 2933 would make a difference. Probably the same as a 100MHz OC.


----------



## gapottberg

Quote:


> I don't know if clocking it to 3200 would help much more, but I'm tempted to loosen timings and try for 3200


It will, watch the video I linked a few posts back.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gapottberg*
> 
> It will, watch the video I linked a few posts back.


I watched that, and tried it... now I understand overclocking memory is tricky... but so far no luck... at all... not even a boot... and before anyone asks, I did update the bios : )


----------



## mattliston

Find a spare jump drive, format it to fat32, leave it clean, plug it into a motherboard rear IO usb port, boot into the BIOS, and use the common F12 shortcut to snap a printscreen.

This is handy to use. The shortcut key stroke may be different, but you should be able to track down some sort of builtin printscreen functionality









the main timings (tCAS - tRCL - tRP - tRAS) are not the only timings you can touch. The fifth timing that is also very important, but often missed or too tight by default, is tRC.

Example my old 2133mhz 32gb kit of ddr3. 11-11-11-31-46 are the first few timings. Even when using my motherboards ability to load the XMP profile for memory, it set the tRC as 42. Generally this is okay, as its the largest number of the first 3, plus tRAS, creating 42 here. BUT this TEAM memory required 46 set, and it solved random memory errors. It also allowed this memory to clock a bit faster without adding voltage, versus piling 1.72 volts onto it instead of only a marginal increase to 1.67v

Have a check at all your sub timings, and post up a snap of them. Perhaps there are a few that can be loosened up a little.

command rate and tCAS (CAS latency) are the two biggest ones effecting performance, but they are NOT always the ones LIMITING performance, or in your case, allowing you to clock up faster


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Find a spare jump drive, format it to fat32, leave it clean, plug it into a motherboard rear IO usb port, boot into the BIOS, and use the common F12 shortcut to snap a printscreen.
> 
> This is handy to use. The shortcut key stroke may be different, but you should be able to track down some sort of builtin printscreen functionality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the main timings (tCAS - tRCL - tRP - tRAS) are not the only timings you can touch. The fifth timing that is also very important, but often missed or too tight by default, is tRC.
> 
> Example my old 2133mhz 32gb kit of ddr3. 11-11-11-31-46 are the first few timings. Even when using my motherboards ability to load the XMP profile for memory, it set the tRC as 42. Generally this is okay, as its the largest number of the first 3, plus tRAS, creating 42 here. BUT this TEAM memory required 46 set, and it solved random memory errors. It also allowed this memory to clock a bit faster without adding voltage, versus piling 1.72 volts onto it instead of only a marginal increase to 1.67v
> 
> Have a check at all your sub timings, and post up a snap of them. Perhaps there are a few that can be loosened up a little.
> 
> command rate and tCAS (CAS latency) are the two biggest ones effecting performance, but they are NOT always the ones LIMITING performance, or in your case, allowing you to clock up faster


I'll try to remember to do this later... I just now got to cleaning my SSD and installing clean windows... didn't want to do that until I had tested my overclocks... don't really want to corrupt a fresh copy of windows by testing out OC's lol... anyway.. busy downloading and installing updates now.


----------



## mus1mus

Try something as relaxed as this.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I may try that later... going on the road today...already found one setting that worked to get me to 3066, but boots were iffy because it was an auto mem overclock... and for some reason I couldn't set all the settings manually...just wouldn't let me... each time I turned it on it would boot cycle 3 times before getting it right and booting... it did help performance numbers some, but not by any huge margin... timings were loose 16-21-21-21-51-72

on the other hand I've decided on all the rest of my tuning settings...getting pretty consistent cinebench scores between 1737 and 1750 multi and 161-163 on single core scores across a huge swath of tests... and so far all my other benches have shown a general improvement as well... including my userbench scores... here is the best one I got from there:http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/6526563 I actually managed a 1804 cinebench score at those settings... but decided to back down just a tad from that... instead of 3.9 I'm at 3.825ghz... only lost 1% on the userbench scores and 54pts on cinebench score backing down to 3.825 from 3.9 but voltage requirements at 3.9 were a little high and temps while more than acceptable, I just didn't see the need.

As far as my old 9590 goes... my sons poor cooler couldn't take it at stock even lol... had to back down to 4.5ghz on it... but he's still benefiting from the higher clocked RAM and cpu/nb... his old chip just wouldn't do it period.


----------



## Alastair

So guys the new security patches I hope don't end up effecting my FX as well. Just cause Ms gets lazy and just fies a blanket treatment patch. What your guys thoughts pm Soecter/meltdown and the possibility of just a blanket patch that could degrade performance on ALL processors?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So guys the new security patches I hope don't end up effecting my FX as well. Just cause Ms gets lazy and just fies a blanket treatment patch. What your guys thoughts pm Soecter/meltdown and the possibility of just a blanket patch that could degrade performance on ALL processors?


MS doesn't apply the Meltdown patch to AMD FX chips.

AMD might not even release an FX BIOS update for Spectre.


----------



## superstition222

Planned obsolescence, baby. Gotta keep the landfills filling quickly.


----------



## mattliston

the problems dont directly effect AMD due to how they manage memory.

It effects over a decade of Intel.

People are severely over-reacting to potential performance issues.

The patch wont make a dent in gaming or daily browsing usage. It will only effect specific workloads, and even then, a manageable effect.

Perhaps this is a bit of enlightenment to why Intel was always so much faster with memory versus AMD. same ram kit on a severely OC'd phenom and northbridge still under-performed compared to similar year Intel.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> the problems dont directly effect AMD due to how they manage memory.
> 
> It effects over a decade of Intel.
> 
> People are severely over-reacting to potential performance issues.
> 
> The patch wont make a dent in gaming or daily browsing usage. It will only effect specific workloads, and even then, a manageable effect.
> 
> Perhaps this is a bit of enlightenment to why Intel was always so much faster with memory versus AMD. same ram kit on a severely OC'd phenom and northbridge still under-performed compared to similar year Intel.


I think that has more to do with AMDs historically junk memory controllers than Intel using architecture optimizations.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> the problems dont directly effect AMD due to how they manage memory.
> 
> It effects over a decade of Intel.
> 
> People are severely over-reacting to potential performance issues.
> 
> The patch wont make a dent in gaming or daily browsing usage. It will only effect specific workloads, and even then, a manageable effect.
> 
> Perhaps this is a bit of enlightenment to why Intel was always so much faster with memory versus AMD. same ram kit on a severely OC'd phenom and northbridge still under-performed compared to similar year Intel.


The memory works better on intel because the modules are tuned for Intel, and because AMD has often struggled with memory controllers. If AMD tried and succeeded with an AEGSA compliant profile like XMP, it would help a lot.


----------



## mattliston

There used to be a lot of memory "tuned" for AMD back in the day.

Never saw one of those kits work better on AMD versus an Intel counterpart.

I think alot of it was due to how fast the Intel memory controller runs. Its running at cpu core speed on SB if Im not mistaken.

Imagine if phenom and FX northbridges operated at core speed. Fx would be an absolute beast compared to what it is as released.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> There used to be a lot of memory "tuned" for AMD back in the day.
> 
> Never saw one of those kits work better on AMD versus an Intel counterpart.
> 
> I think alot of it was due to how fast the Intel memory controller runs. Its running at cpu core speed on SB if Im not mistaken.
> 
> Imagine if phenom and FX northbridges operated at core speed. Fx would be an absolute beast compared to what it is as released.


I'm pretty sure the timings were the same, the kit just had a red team sticker on the box. The IMC was also a weak point. I'm sure the added latency was a portion of the IPC gap.


----------



## Alastair

As long as I don't see any performance hits on AMD. I've seen some Haswell owners reporting a few % loss in FPS. It's only good for my FX because hey. My 5 year old system is still tanking and relatively speaking compared to other Intels it's still getting faster. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

fx ryzing from the ashes.... another fine wine scenario that was not predicted lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I predicted that fx would hold out better than the 2500k : ) way back when lol... everyone screamed go with 2500k... I said wait, it's only 4 cores and look at the cinebench scores... there is more room for fx to grow... no one listened...well almost no one... then it doesn't help that there are still some tech tubers that have no idea how to use FX in gaming that compare fx to the 2500k in a "how did it hold up" video and still crown the 2500k king... I'm sitting here looking at my own numbers stunned at how pitiful the fx performed in his test.... well to be fair though he was comparing stock for stock on mostly games that favor higher single thread performance anyway... meh, my son has my old fx stuff now and he can vouch that it holds up well...


----------



## bbowseroctacore

was going to pass on the cvf to my 14yo daughter when she saw i had upgraded but couldnt justify it being used solely for fb/utube - so off to the benchroom as back-up it goes. quite tempted to build up 1/2 dozen identical fx rigs and do some testing/comparisons between the brands - i think i have enough 580's to do it


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I predicted that fx would hold out better than the 2500k : ) way back when lol... everyone screamed go with 2500k... I said wait, it's only 4 cores and look at the cinebench scores... there is more room for fx to grow... no one listened...well almost no one... then it doesn't help that there are still some tech tubers that have no idea how to use FX in gaming that compare fx to the 2500k in a "how did it hold up" video and still crown the 2500k king... I'm sitting here looking at my own numbers stunned at how pitiful the fx performed in his test.... well to be fair though he was comparing stock for stock on mostly games that favor higher single thread performance anyway... meh, my son has my old fx stuff now and he can vouch that it holds up well...


who was said you tuber?


----------



## gordesky1

Yea the fx does still a great job on games But it does suffer from some of them. 1 being the forza series...

Oh and miscreated..

On the fx with the 390 when i was using it for gaming i would see 20s at the start of the race than it will get up in the high 30s too 40s after it will see 60s sometimes too.

The ryzen with the 390 in it it was high 50s at the start and it maintain 60+ 90% of the time.

Mistreated i gain like 15 too 20fps.

But yea it seems like the badly optimized games suffer on the fx series but ryzen just pushs right threw them. Other than that it did well for me when i had it as my main system

My fx is still up and running tho mining with the 390 in it

the saberkitty does have issues tho which why i went too ryzen in the first place.. will ony detect one stick so it runs with 8gb... I still need too rma it .

My ryzen system been a champ so far have 2 gpus in it which are mining 1080 and 580 while i do other stuff Than when i want too game i just take one gpu off mining and let the other one mine. Got the cpu running at 4ghz after a bios update which ran perfect for a month but when i put another gpu in it i put it back too 3.9 cause i wanted too make sure it stays stable while mining. That and temps rise a bit also with 2 gpus...


----------



## umeng2002

With settings on Ultra even at 1080p 60Hz, you're still more likely to hit a GPU bottleneck.

My CPU never approaches 75% utilization in Rise of the Tomb raider. GPU is always 99% when under Vsync refresh rate.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> who was said you tuber?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiToOqbpczYAhVL04MKHS6FDzoQtwIIKTAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D76-8-4qcpPo&usg=AOvVaw3JW1LMP-ab-_4vS4N4VbwN

I think this was it.


----------



## mattliston

Its a problem they have always had with reviews of the FX lineup. no memory tweaking, no northbridge tweaking, and no FSB clocking results.

Yet they (tech tubers) always seem to love testing core and memory clocks on the intel side.

my ram and northbridge clocking at 4ghz cpu is much better feeling than solely a cpu multi OC to 5ghz


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Its a problem they have always had with reviews of the FX lineup. no memory tweaking, no northbridge tweaking, and no FSB clocking results.
> 
> Yet they (tech tubers) always seem to love testing core and memory clocks on the intel side.
> 
> my ram and northbridge clocking at 4ghz cpu is much better feeling than solely a cpu multi OC to 5ghz


Most of them are lazy, so...

Most noticeably in game performance reviews. They do a full write up on how the game performs before driver updates are done. And when the game gets patched in a few weeks or months, they don't update their numbers.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Its a problem they have always had with reviews of the FX lineup. no memory tweaking, no northbridge tweaking, and no FSB clocking results.
> 
> Yet they (tech tubers) always seem to love testing core and memory clocks on the intel side.
> 
> my ram and northbridge clocking at 4ghz cpu is much better feeling than solely a cpu multi OC to 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them are lazy, so...
> 
> Most noticeably in game performance reviews. They do a full write up on how the game performs before driver updates are done. And when the game gets patched in a few weeks or months, they don't update their numbers.
Click to expand...

As a you tube content provider , it's more profitable to push popular narratives . E.G. stroking the ego of the many times more numerous blue team owners.

I think Steve has had his 2500K almost since release day , very early on at any rate - ( p 67 board). Not too hard to imagine which one he would like to show in it's best light.

He goofed on that video , even showed a screeny with a horribly underclocked HT during the BF 1 gameplay. Honest mistake?, probably, but he should re-do the tests .


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> As a you tube content provider , it's more profitable to push popular narratives . E.G. stroking the ego of the many times more numerous blue team owners.
> 
> I think Steve has had his 2500K almost since release day , very early on at any rate - ( p 67 board). Not too hard to imagine which one he would like to show in it's best light.
> 
> He goofed on that video , even showed a screeny with a horribly underclocked HT during the BF 1 gameplay. Honest mistake?, probably, but he should re-do the tests .


They also fall into the "console-itice" trap of only caring about things in the PC world when they get released. Yet as PC products (including software), major performance changes can occur in patches released weeks, months, and years past the release window.

The only time it seems mainstream reviews and journalists care about older products is when there is a security update.


----------



## tashcz

I must say 2500k was a really decent CPU that stands even today. Can't see much of a difference between that i5 and the Kaby Lake i5, if we compare it at the same clock. It's the start of a new era for Intel.

Though I was in the same boat when I got my first FX. Should I choose 8 cores or more powerful 4 ones... and yet here I am 4-5 years later









Properly tuned and clocked FX's will stand well in 2018 too. But thing is, it needs knowledge, tweaking and really good cooling, along with a good motherboard. While the 2500k is something that comes already prepared for decent performance. Compare it to ios vs android... ios seems better and more fluid, but if you tweak your android well, you're gonna get something that you really wanted.

Sometimes people just want something that works out of the box. Except for 9590 we can't say any of the FX's are showing their best at stock.


----------



## cssorkinman

I hated my 2500k ... I had it all of about 3 weeks , couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## tashcz

Had one for a few days to play with, since a friend gave me his system to tweak it a bit. Tried some overclocking on it as he had a board that supported it. Played a few games I play on FX's where I lack in CPU performance, GTA V and Europa Universalis, they were flawless. But he had no SSD so I didn't have a good time with regular PC work. Can't say anything about Windows performance therefore.

When I got Windows 8.1 and the new scheduler.... the FX started to shine. Windows 7 didn't really split the processes by the cores as I thought it would and once that got fixed, desktop experience got real good. Even now can't complain much, but it's time to upgrade in the next few months. Waiting for Ryzen refresh and hoping for at least half good stuff they brought into the first gen. A bit more clock, no IPC improvements and no need for more cores. Just a bit more clock. That's all I need and I'm sold out for the finest motherboard and the best 6 core they bring out.


----------



## warpuck

The reason I chose a 9590 over a i5K was the price. The performance of the FX is good enough for what is was for. You also had to spend more for a power supply for the watt hungry FX. Now Ryzen removes that. Ryzen VS Intel Lakes is still the same. Even TR vs i7 is about how much do you want spend and much time do want spend tuning it. The older pre FX AMD builds are still in use. The moldy oldies AMD builds are not running on windows any more, thanks to Linux. As long as that old FX-8350 does what the olde lady is happy with, it will keep consuming watts. I have clocked it with just Boost 4.2 Ghz by using 229 bus speed. Reduced the base clock and turned CnQ back on and put the HD 7790 back in it.
Now that it is winter I kinda miss the extra heat.
Now IF only I can find a GPU for the price I am willing to pay that is not a sideways upgrade.

I don't have the budget that most of the reviewers are using.

Having a 4WD Suburban for the winter and a Mustang GT 5 convertible for the summer would be nice too.

The olde lady has a SSD in the FX. The Ryzen has a HDD. I don't mind waiting and she does.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Question for you guys/gals. I have an 8350 coming today and I have a sabertooth 990fx 2.0.

I'm new to overclocking so I'm wondering let's say I hit 4.5, 4.6

At these clocks what CPU could I compare it to.


----------



## jaredismee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Question for you guys/gals. I have an 8350 coming today and I have a sabertooth 990fx 2.0.
> 
> I'm new to overclocking so I'm wondering let's say I hit 4.5, 4.6 or heck 4.8.
> 
> At these clocks what CPU could I compare it to.


it looks like it is out for delivery, good luck with the chip









and i think they come in between a 3770k and 4770k when running the intel chips on stock, but if they were slammed with equal OCs they are pretty tough to catch with a vishera cpu.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Thanks. I'm waiting patiently for ups. Hopefully soon then I can get it installed and get some overclocking done on it


----------



## miklkit

I don't know that much about AMD's corporate morality, but I do know that intel has no morals at all. That is why I switched as I learned long ago to vote with my wallet. I updated the video drivers yesterday and interestingly in the questionaire I filled out one of the questions was "Why did you choose AMD?" and one of the answers was "corporate morality". Maybe they are listening.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Question for you guys/gals. I have an 8350 coming today and I have a sabertooth 990fx 2.0.
> 
> I'm new to overclocking so I'm wondering let's say I hit 4.5, 4.6
> 
> At these clocks what CPU could I compare it to.


Last time I looked at my 8320 @ 5.0Ghz overclock, CPU-Z placed my multi-thread performance slightly ahead of the 7700k in their own benchmark tool


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I don't plan on trying for 5ghz. I was thinking 4.5 and I'll be fine with that.


----------



## Johan45

Your cooling will be the one to tell you when you're done


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Your cooling will be the one to tell you when you're done


that or component failure....lets hope temps let you know...


----------



## tashcz

Anyone here used a Liquid Freezer 240?

I'm tempted to buy one as reviews show it's pretty damn good and it's really cheap now. It also comes with 4 fans I use on my case right now so it wouldn't be a waste of money.


----------



## Johan45

I've experimented with a few AIO coolers and to be honest the Noctua NHd15 or similar big air cooler always does as well or better. The only thing you have to worry about with those is a fan quitting. They don't spring leaks and have no pumps that can die. The ONLY AIO I have found that really kicks ass is the ekWb predator 360 XLC but it's expensive. It's almost like real water cooling in performance.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've experimented with a few AIO coolers and to be honest the Noctua NHd15 or similar big air cooler always does as well or better. The only thing you have to worry about with those is a fan quitting. They don't spring leaks and have no pumps that can die. The ONLY AIO I have found that really kicks ass is the ekWb predator 360 XLC but it's expensive. It's almost like real water cooling in performance.


the reason why most aio's under perform is people using "silent fan profiles" or worse buying "silent fans" that cant physically generate the pressure required for proper optimisation

i know a decent air cooler has the same or better performance of the average aio package, the difference is the aio does it a lot quieter and the difference in price is minimal

the h80igt is listed as a weak aio purely becasue the single supplied fan isnt enough to get the best perfroamnce out of it, upgrade it to having twin high cfm high rpm fans and magically its got better performance (enough to hit 5ghx on the average fx 8 series cpu and keep it below 50c all day) indeed that can be said of most aio's (who'd a though that just like the majority of air coolers you needed to upgrade the fans on them for best perfromance) a certain air cooler thats on the market comes with a sodding case fan instead of a cooler fan and it sounds like a jet engine when spun up to full speed, swap it for a decent fan and it get to be half as loud (but who wants to spend more on the fan than on the cooler its bolted too)

"true water cooler" is just a misnomer, custom loop or aio is both "true water cooler" just one has more options to choose from and costs 10x as much


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've experimented with a few AIO coolers and to be honest the Noctua NHd15 or similar big air cooler always does as well or better. The only thing you have to worry about with those is a fan quitting. They don't spring leaks and have no pumps that can die. The ONLY AIO I have found that really kicks ass is the ekWb predator 360 XLC but it's expensive. It's almost like real water cooling in performance.
> 
> 
> 
> the reason why most aio's under perform is people using "silent fan profiles" or worse buying "silent fans" that cant physically generate the pressure required for proper optimisation
> 
> i know a decent air cooler has the same or better performance of the average aio package, the difference is the aio does it a lot quieter and the difference in price is minimal
> 
> the h80igt is listed as a weak aio purely becasue the single supplied fan isnt enough to get the best perfroamnce out of it, upgrade it to having twin high cfm high rpm fans and magically its got better performance (enough to hit 5ghx on the average fx 8 series cpu and keep it below 50c all day) indeed that can be said of most aio's (who'd a though that just like the majority of air coolers you needed to upgrade the fans on them for best perfromance) a certain air cooler thats on the market comes with a sodding case fan instead of a cooler fan and it sounds like a jet engine when spun up to full speed, swap it for a decent fan and it get to be half as loud (but who wants to spend more on the fan than on the cooler its bolted too)
> 
> "true water cooler" is just a misnomer, custom loop or aio is both "true water cooler" just one has more options to choose from and costs 10x as much
Click to expand...

You're entitled to your opinion but I don't feel that AIOs are worth the investment and there's no way a 120mm AIO is going to master an average FX processor at 5.0 GHz and 50°C I had a TT extreme 240 with screaming fans and it could barely tame my FX 8350 I kept it at 4.7 daily for noise and temps. Like I said been down that road and from my experience most AIOs have weak pumps, fans, and small tubing. Not enough flow or cooling power even with a full copper radiator. If you have to invest in new fans after your purchase you're just putting good money after bad. My most recent AIO was the alphacool Eisbaer 420 which I am using but the NHD 15 still did a better job. The Eisbaer is way underpowered for its size IMO


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've experimented with a few AIO coolers and to be honest the Noctua NHd15 or similar big air cooler always does as well or better. The only thing you have to worry about with those is a fan quitting. They don't spring leaks and have no pumps that can die. The ONLY AIO I have found that really kicks ass is the ekWb predator 360 XLC but it's expensive. It's almost like real water cooling in performance.
> 
> 
> 
> the reason why most aio's under perform is people using "silent fan profiles" or worse buying "silent fans" that cant physically generate the pressure required for proper optimisation
> 
> i know a decent air cooler has the same or better performance of the average aio package, the difference is the aio does it a lot quieter and the difference in price is minimal
> 
> the h80igt is listed as a weak aio purely becasue the single supplied fan isnt enough to get the best perfroamnce out of it, upgrade it to having twin high cfm high rpm fans and magically its got better performance (enough to hit 5ghx on the average fx 8 series cpu and keep it below 50c all day) indeed that can be said of most aio's (who'd a though that just like the majority of air coolers you needed to upgrade the fans on them for best perfromance) a certain air cooler thats on the market comes with a sodding case fan instead of a cooler fan and it sounds like a jet engine when spun up to full speed, swap it for a decent fan and it get to be half as loud (but who wants to spend more on the fan than on the cooler its bolted too)
> 
> "true water cooler" is just a misnomer, custom loop or aio is both "true water cooler" just one has more options to choose from and costs 10x as much
Click to expand...

physics dictate capacity, application dictates practicality, installation dictates efficiency , physical appearance dictates number of replies to your match.com profile errr wait.....









There's good points to both sides of the discussion .

I would love to design a case that is the heatsink/radiator for cpu /gpu/ vrms.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion but I don't feel that AIOs are worth the investment and there's no way a 120mm AIO is going to master an average FX processor at 5.0 GHz and 50°C I had a TT extreme 240 with screaming fans and it could barely tame my FX 8350 I kept it at 4.7 daily for noise and temps. Like I said been down that road and from my experience most AIOs have weak pumps, fans, and small tubing. Not enough flow or cooling power even with a full copper radiator. If you have to invest in new fans after your purchase you're just putting good money after bad. My most recent AIO was the alphacool Eisbaer 420 which I am using but the NHD 15 still did a better job. The Eisbaer is way underpowered for its size IMO


one thing i have noticed though is the liquid level likes to diminish in hot rooms within the aio's and its problematic to refill them which is why i will be movign to a custom loop in the future (although i might just add a res and some qr couplings to the current rad & pump/block aio units)


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> one thing i have noticed though is the liquid level likes to diminish in hot rooms within the aio's and its problematic to refill them which is why i will be movign to a custom loop in the future (although i might just add a res and some qr couplings to the current rad & pump/block aio units)


The tubing is low evaporation but not zero evaporation. Heat seems to accelerate the process from my experience as well.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, guys









Reason I asked is as I was gonna give AIOs one last chance and I'm gonna have 2 systems soon that will both need good cooling.

Thing is, Arctics Liquid Freeer has a 38mm thick rad, push-pull with the fans I LOVE and seems like a last try for AIOs. KitGuru and others showed almost 10C less with it than with other AIOs. I'm really wondering if I should get it, as my backup cooling right now is a 92mm CM heatsink.

It really doesn't look like other AIOs on the market and is damn cheap.


----------



## tashcz

Also btw, my D15 is a bit underperforming when I compare it to AIOs I owned. It's dead silent but I think at full load AIOs give about 5C less on the cores. D15 has a limit of ~320W as Ive said before and as it gets pass that there's no way to keep it under control. While AIOs have a little more umph.


----------



## mattliston

Im doing just fine here with an H115i from corsair

Just grab any 240 or 280mm AIO, and it will do an okay job, as long as you are not trying to run 5ghz 24/7


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The tubing is low evaporation but not zero evaporation. Heat seems to accelerate the process from my experience as well.


yeah i know it just annoyed me that in the summer the room temps dont drop below 30 degrees (although the h115i was running under that temp with the fans on max power if c-link can be believed) so theres a liquid loss through the tubes of a few ml a week which killed my original h80's performance and i dare say that the h115i will go the same way, but because the rad is vertical with the hoses at the top it will just stop working with more than 50ml fluid loss to the loop, and then my choices will be no pc for a couple of weeks while it gets replaced or by a res a couple of hoses and some fittings or replace the unit,

i think this time round i will see how expensive it is to get a reservoir with pump some fittings some flexi tubing and something cool like uv fluids lol maybe get a second rad and then i get to keep the corsair software for monitoring it all, but i dont know how twin pumps would work in terms of fluid flow so who knows maybe i'll go all bargain basement on it and just replace everything (although it seems really hard to find all copper or all aluminium hardware options at affordable prices, indeed it would be cheaper to just use the aio parts if possible)


----------



## tashcz

I'm happy with my D15, just wanted to see if anyone sed the Liquid Freezer so we see some AMD results. I'm sick of looking at intel results every time.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I'm going to have to get some better fans for the cooler. It's a lepa cpu cooler but was given to me by the they didn't have the lepa fan so they gave me a 120mm rosewill.

The fan just does not do so well. Even at stock I'm idling at 40c.

I have 1 extra fan to try when I get home. I believe it's better then the rosewill so I'll pop that on and try it out.

Unfortunately I only have 3 120mm fans I can use. One front, one rear one on cooler. I'm going to swap the rear fan with the rosewill and see how it does.

My rear fan does blow more air.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I'm going to have to get some better fans for the cooler. It's a lepa cpu cooler but was given to me by the they didn't have the lepa fan so they gave me a 120mm rosewill.
> 
> The fan just does not do so well. Even at stock I'm idling at 40c.
> 
> I have 1 extra fan to try when I get home. I believe it's better then the rosewill so I'll pop that on and try it out.
> 
> Unfortunately I only have 3 120mm fans I can use. One front, one rear one on cooler. I'm going to swap the rear fan with the rosewill and see how it does.
> 
> My rear fan does blow more air.


extractor fans are pointless unless your trying to encourage dust into the case, much better to focus on air coming in that flows through the case generating positive air pressure would be better to move the extractor fan from the rear to the front or the bottom as another intake fan (with a dust filter) so long as your sucking air in it will flow out through every hole available

right now you will have negative air pressure in your case because the rear fan is moving more air than the front intake fan is, this will suck air in through every crack or hole in the case.....

heck it would better to just stick the extractor fan on the back side of the cooler so its increasing air flow through the cooler than having it pointlessly on the back side of the case...


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Right I understand where your coming from. I'm going to just talk to the wife and see if we can afford to buy some new fans.

As said right now I have 1 front fan, 1 fan on cpu cooler and 1 rear fan. All fans are different brand and different speeds.

I'll text a buddy of mine and see if he has any extra case fans as well to figure this out.

Is there any fans I should look at that are on the cheaper side I don't want to skimp on fans but we're very tight.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

What temps are right. I'm having an issue with my CPU temps. In my bios my temps idle at 40c but if I try to run hwmonitor or msi afterburner I'm getting temps between 12-27c.

But let's say I run prime95 my temps will go up to 40-43c in hwmonitor.

I'm confused on how to get accurate temp readings


----------



## umeng2002

The temp reading from the CPU isn't accurate at low/ room temp. It's only accurate under load.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> The temp reading from the CPU isn't accurate at low/ room temp. It's only accurate under load.


Well that's a new one. I hadn't no clue.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Well that's a new one. I hadn't no clue.


naw its a design "feature" of fx cpu's the thermal diode doesn't really start to work until the thing hits around 28celcius and doesn't become accurate until its around 33 Celsius due to the material its made out of, that was the "quick fix" they implemented when the raw material wasn't available and its also why they say you shouldn't go above 65 celcius (because the stuff doesn't work above that temp properly) the switch off the pc switch is still set somewhere around 80 ish degrees just like both newer and older cpu's and if you won the batch lottery your temperature might even work right up to that point as well,

before the thermocouple starts working they use a bizarre guestimation table to work out the cpu's temperature based on a combination of voltage applied speed and measured workload, although tweaking the Northbridge or the fsb throws it out significantly and most "monitoring programs" also use similar matrixes or just rely on the socket thermocouple which is made from a less accurate but wider ranged material as well.....

your fluid temp is the best way to gauge the actual temperature until you start loading the chip at which point everything should be capable of reading directly from it, just dont run more than one monitoring program or they mess each other up.

the bios can be more accurate in reading the temps than the various programs but often is no different in the guestimation stakes /


----------



## Alastair

FX shutdown is at 90C core. FX doesn't have a temp sensor at all. Temperature is extrapolated based on an algorithm which is based off of various knowns such as power consumption, voltage, amperage, clocks peed etc. The algorithm becomes accurate above 45C and is a total crap shoot at idle.

Max sustainable core temp is 70C.
Shutdown is 90.

Temps between 70-90 are OK for short bursts but for extended operations remain below 70C.


----------



## jaredismee

well i pulled the trigger on a crosshair V formula Z mobo, got tired of my gigabyte 990fx gaming board.

i love my board, but at high OCs it is trash. i figured it is time to move on.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

you wont be let down by the crosshair v its the beez kneez when it comes to ocing. you wont have vrm or jittery bios issues with this one


----------



## mattliston

setting the VRM frequency alone can sometimes stabilize an OC without any extra voltage.

I like the feature of having DRAM vrm frequency as well.

was the ONLY way I was able to somewhat stabilize over 2600MHz DDR3. FX IMC's are very touchy over 2500MHz, and over 2600, even a tiny blip in voltage is enough to upset it.

EDIT point of post was not many motherboards with am3/3+ allow messing with VRM frequency. It can have a large impact on both power savings and OC ability


----------



## bbowseroctacore

its definately one with the lot


----------



## jaredismee

i found a fully functional used one for $200 so i figured why not, i have been fighting my board lately and am tired of it


----------



## mattliston

Found a "spare" stability voltage for high northbridge and ram clocks.

crosshair v formula z owners will have a VDDR voltage that is 1.2 default. Raising mine to 1.224 has so far noticeably increased stability via prime95 and memtest

making NB 1.8v into 1.84v didnt hurt either. This voltage though, I havent found any need or reason to touch other than very high main bus clocks (like perhaps 350mhz or something)


----------



## miklkit

Huh. The Sabertooth has VDDR also but I never touched it.


----------



## mattliston

after much more testing, vDDR is not a huge stability boost. Its just one of those "raise a smidgeon, hope for best" types.

While it increased stability slightly (errors/failures happened later/took longer to appear), raising it to 1.272 resulted in same effect as simply bumping it to 1.219

Result? just bump to 1.219 and leave it alone. I have no idea if this damages anything if too high, but since my testing indicates a single tick increase had the same result as much more, one tick should be enough.

your mileage will vary, do NOT go crazy! I dont have a spare crosshair v formula z to test this on.

I wish I would have bought one on ebay a month ago that was going for 100 shipped with a 1045t phenom x6


----------



## specialedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaredismee*
> 
> well i pulled the trigger on a crosshair V formula Z mobo, got tired of my gigabyte 990fx gaming board.
> 
> i love my board, but at high OCs it is trash. i figured it is time to move on.


just installed some ebay guy's cvfz today! so stoked

high five for new-used twinsies! i'll be back later this afternoon to see how this VRM thermal pad holds up and see what we can get to cooking on this AIO


----------



## djleakyg

Hey guys,

It's been a few months since I posted in this thread. I just want to validate one of my builds & see if you guys agree with where my bottleneck is. I built a side PC to use when I am not at my girlfriends house ( i brought my main rig there). The parts list is as follows:


CPU: AMD FX-8320e ( stock clocks currently but will OC to probs 3.6 soon)
MOBO: Gigabyte 970a DS3Pa ( rv 2.1) 
RAM: 8GB G. Skills RipJaw X 1866 MHz (1 DIMM)
Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
GPU: XFX RX 480 8GB Black Edition ( flashing to RX 580 BIOS soon)
SSD: Crucial MX200 250 GB
HDD: Seagate 1 TB 7200 RPM
PSU: EVGA 650 Watt SuperNova G2 Gold
Case: CM HAFX XB Evo



https://pcpartpicker.com/user/djleakyg/saved/LrPD8d

Where is my bottleneck? I am thinking its proably my RAM. One DIMM of 1866 MHz probably isn't doing my any favors but I just wanted to make sure my CPU would be up to the task. I play a lot of mainstream titles, COD WW2, PUBG, GTA V ( not so much anymore), and a few other DX11 titles. 

Let me know what you think my bottleneck is.


----------



## djleakyg

Hey guys,

It's been a few months since I posted in this thread. I just want to validate one of my builds & see if you guys agree with where my bottleneck is. I built a side PC to use when I am not at my girlfriends house ( i brought my main rig there). The parts list is as follows:


CPU: AMD FX-8320e ( stock clocks currently but will OC to probs 3.6 soon)
MOBO: Gigabyte 970a DS3Pa ( rv 2.1) 
RAM: 8GB G. Skills RipJaw X 1866 MHz (1 DIMM)
Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
GPU: XFX RX 480 8GB Black Edition ( flashing to RX 580 BIOS soon)
SSD: Crucial MX200 250 GB
HDD: Seagate 1 TB 7200 RPM
PSU: EVGA 650 Watt SuperNova G2 Gold
Case: CM HAFX XB Evo



https://pcpartpicker.com/user/djleakyg/saved/LrPD8d

Where is my bottleneck? I am thinking its proably my RAM. One DIMM of 1866 MHz probably isn't doing my any favors but I just wanted to make sure my CPU would be up to the task. I play a lot of mainstream titles, COD WW2, PUBG, GTA V ( not so much anymore), and a few other DX11 titles. 

Let me know what you think my bottleneck is.


----------



## SuperZan

What's your display? I'd assume 1080p/60Hz but just to be sure. For certain tasks where your RAM is doing a lot of copy operations and such, dual channel configurations are better. For gaming, it's not as much an issue (though 16GB is probably a bit more comfortable for a modern gaming system, but that's a separate kettle of fish). PUBG specifically is just a terribly optimised game for multi-core. It's all about single-threaded speed and if you can't push your FX to 4.5GHz+ then, in that game, it will always be the bottleneck. That's the game's fault, not Vishera's. At 1080p 60Hz, Vishy is still your bottleneck in GTA V, though 16GB of RAM would do a bit to help it through. COD:WW2, I don't play. However, I've read consistent reports of 8GB systems struggling with that game. It's also a console-first FPS, so CPU clock speed is at a premium. That said, once you have 16GB of RAM, it's got enough graphics options that you should be able to keep the bottleneck firmly on your 480 which is always a preferable gaming experience.


----------



## djleakyg

SuperZan said:


> What's your display? I'd assume 1080p/60Hz but just to be sure. For certain tasks where your RAM is doing a lot of copy operations and such, dual channel configurations are better. For gaming, it's not as much an issue (though 16GB is probably a bit more comfortable for a modern gaming system, but that's a separate kettle of fish). PUBG specifically is just a terribly optimised game for multi-core. It's all about single-threaded speed and if you can't push your FX to 4.5GHz+ then, in that game, it will always be the bottleneck. That's the game's fault, not Vishera's. At 1080p 60Hz, Vishy is still your bottleneck in GTA V, though 16GB of RAM would do a bit to help it through. COD:WW2, I don't play. However, I've read consistent reports of 8GB systems struggling with that game. It's also a console-first FPS, so CPU clock speed is at a premium. That said, once you have 16GB of RAM, it's got enough graphics options that you should be able to keep the bottleneck firmly on your 480 which is always a preferable gaming experience.



My display is actually less than that. Since it’s my side PC, I am running st 1680x1050 60hz. But my core clock I know isn’t helping things. I figured my weak RAM setup was really making things slow down. Thanks for the input. I am going to upgrading to 16GB here pretty soon but I wanted to validate my thoughts. I knew PUBGs optimization is an absolute joke right now. COD runs ok but I just picked up the RX 480 8GB last night which was replacing my 1060 3GB. l need to get that CPU OCd too


----------



## nanotm

it would make your games load faster and have less stutter if you had them on a second ssd rather than on the spinner, also having page file set on an ssd massively decreased stutter for me.

as for ram any combo of 2x 4gb or larger is better than a single stick on ddr3, curious that you replaced a 1060 with an rx480, the 1060 should be way better in games performance than the 480, not in terms of benchmarks but in terms of actual game play performance


----------



## djleakyg

nanotm said:


> it would make your games load faster and have less stutter if you had them on a second ssd rather than on the spinner, also having page file set on an ssd massively decreased stutter for me.
> 
> as for ram any combo of 2x 4gb or larger is better than a single stick on ddr3, curious that you replaced a 1060 with an rx480, the 1060 should be way better in games performance than the 480, not in terms of benchmarks but in terms of actual game play performance




I do have a second SSD for games, its an old Samsung 850 Evo beater drive. My HDD is strictly for large storage, no games except DX9 legacy titles and some emulators. its been in like 8 different PCs. I am going to change my RAM setup & see if that makes a difference. Reason I sold the 1060 was pretty much financial. Because Cryptocurrency miners are raping GPU supplies right now, prices are hugely inflated. 

I bought my 1060 3GB for $120, put maybe 20 hours on it, sold it for $220 and bought an even less used RX 480 8GB from XFX ( Black Edition) for like $180. I did a bunch of research on that before & I guess COD runs a lot better on the 480. I was reaching my limit on VRAM really quickly which was killing my frame rate. Hence the reason I sold the 1060. 

PUBG will probably be a wash but COD showed like a 10 - 15% gain. At that point, it was a performance gain that put money in my pocket.


----------



## SuperZan

1060 6GB is level with the 480 8GB, sometimes with a bit of an advantage (nothing super significant) in NV-sponsored or low-budget games. 1060 3GB? Not so much.


----------



## djleakyg

SuperZan said:


> 1060 6GB is level with the 480 8GB, sometimes with a bit of an advantage (nothing super significant) in NV-sponsored or low-budget games. 1060 3GB? Not so much.


I figured going from a 3GB 1060 to an 8GB RX 480 and I get a few bucks back in my pocket, I think that’s a win.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

djleakyg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a few months since I posted in this thread. I just want to validate one of my builds & see if you guys agree with where my bottleneck is. I built a side PC to use when I am not at my girlfriends house ( i brought my main rig there). The parts list is as follows:
> 
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8320e ( stock clocks currently but will OC to probs 3.6 soon)
> MOBO: Gigabyte 970a DS3Pa ( rv 2.1)
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/djleakyg/saved/LrPD8d
> 
> Where is my bottleneck? I am thinking its proably my RAM. One DIMM of 1866 MHz probably isn't doing my any favors but I just wanted to make sure my CPU would be up to the task. I play a lot of mainstream titles, COD WW2, PUBG, GTA V ( not so much anymore), and a few other DX11 titles.
> 
> Let me know what you think my bottleneck is.


In one or two games, it could be that you don't have 16GB, but the biggest bottleneck is that you aren't overclocking that CPU. I have the same CPU, 3.6 isn't enough either, as AMD Piledriver had bad IPC compared to Intel. A golden chip can reach 4.7GHz, mine can reach 4.1 (stable, it can do more but it isn't stable faster), but even 4.0 would be a big improvement over stock clocks. Another problem you'll reach in overclocking is that motherboard, I don't think it has the VRMs you need for overclocking, unless I'm mistaken about Gigabyte's low-end motherboards. You might burn out the motherboard VRMs overclocking (dead motherboard), or at least have throttling from overheating VRMs that make the overclock counter-productive.


----------



## djleakyg

PloniAlmoni said:


> In one or two games, it could be that you don't have 16GB, but the biggest bottleneck is that you aren't overclocking that CPU. I have the same CPU, 3.6 isn't enough either, as AMD Piledriver had bad IPC compared to Intel. A golden chip can reach 4.7GHz, mine can reach 4.1 (stable, it can do more but it isn't stable faster), but even 4.0 would be a big improvement over stock clocks. Another problem you'll reach in overclocking is that motherboard, I don't think it has the VRMs you need for overclocking, unless I'm mistaken about Gigabyte's low-end motherboards. You might burn out the motherboard VRMs overclocking (dead motherboard), or at least have throttling from overheating VRMs that make the overclock counter-productive.


100% agree! My CPU can go way farther than I am willing to push it. My cooler is currently the stock one ( I have my Hyper 212 just sitting on my desk waiting to be installed). My board is a large limiting factor. It makes me miss my old 970 Gaming from MSI. I was able to squeeze like 4.8 on my old H110 on that board. I think my current Gigabyte has 5 or 6 VRMs, not enough nor of good enough quality to squeeze and real performance out of but I can hit much higher clocks for sure. 

I think my stock clocks and RAM setup need to change in a major way.


----------



## djleakyg

Update: I am picking up 24 GB's of Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 ( CL 11 I think?) today or tomorrow for only $60 for all 6 DIMMs. I am going to be getting rid of my stupid 1 8GB stick of RipjawsX DDR3 & I will have a full array of 4x4GB. The RX 480 8GB also goes in tomorrow. I am still floored that I was able to snag that card for $180 with low hours & utilization. I am going to be taking 2 of those DIMMs that I am buying and putting them in my girlfriends i5 4690K & Z97 rig. She only has 8GB's right now and has huge stuttering issues in PUBG with just discord open & chrome with a youtube tab. 

I don't remember what my highest Cinebench score was with the 1060 3GB, single 8GB stick, and stock clocks but my Catzilla score on 576p was a hair over 25,000. I am hoping to crack 28,000 if possible. I will be moving my current H212 from my Ryzen system over to this system so I can actually OC it effectively.

I just wish this board wasn't such a POS.


----------



## djleakyg

Update: I am picking up 24 GB's of Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600 ( CL 11 I think?) today or tomorrow for only $60 for all 6 DIMMs. I am going to be getting rid of my stupid 1 8GB stick of RipjawsX DDR3 & I will have a full array of 4x4GB. The RX 480 8GB also goes in tomorrow. I am still floored that I was able to snag that card for $180 with low hours & utilization. I am going to be taking 2 of those DIMMs that I am buying and putting them in my girlfriends i5 4690K & Z97 rig. She only has 8GB's right now and has huge stuttering issues in PUBG with just discord open & chrome with a youtube tab. 

I don't remember what my highest Cinebench score was with the 1060 3GB, single 8GB stick, and stock clocks but my Catzilla score on 576p was a hair over 25,000. I am hoping to crack 28,000 if possible. I will be moving my current H212 from my Ryzen system over to this system so I can actually OC it effectively.

I just wish this board wasn't such a POS.


----------



## mattliston

the Hyper 212 with even 2 basic crap fans is capable of getting an fx 8core upwards of 4.2-4.5ghz

at only 4ghz, it was below 50*C at full load, even in a warm room (over 70*F)

even a bump from 3.6 to 4.2ghz will be noticeable in many games, when looking at average minimums.

Just be sure to boost the cpu-nb voltage to around 1.35 and hit 2400-2600mhz northbridge. Ive booted 2600mhz northbridge at only 1.26 volts when I was testing some tight timings at 1600mhz instead of my rams default 2400mhz cl0 (got down to cl7 1600 at only 1.49v)


----------



## djleakyg

mattliston said:


> the Hyper 212 with even 2 basic crap fans is capable of getting an fx 8core upwards of 4.2-4.5ghz
> 
> at only 4ghz, it was below 50*C at full load, even in a warm room (over 70*F)
> 
> even a bump from 3.6 to 4.2ghz will be noticeable in many games, when looking at average minimums.
> 
> Just be sure to boost the cpu-nb voltage to around 1.35 and hit 2400-2600mhz northbridge. Ive booted 2600mhz northbridge at only 1.26 volts when I was testing some tight timings at 1600mhz instead of my rams default 2400mhz cl0 (got down to cl7 1600 at only 1.49v)


Thanks! I will up the voltage a little bit. I am not sure if my board will be all that happy but I should be able to find a decent cheap replacement if this fries out ( I can snag a 970 gaming by MSI for like $50). What benchmarks would you recommend that I run to measure teh difference? I sued to use Catzilla 4K but it hasn't been updated in some time. Firestrike still decent? Cinebench?


----------



## warpuck

djleakyg said:


> Thanks! I will up the voltage a little bit. I am not sure if my board will be all that happy but I should be able to find a decent cheap replacement if this fries out ( I can snag a 970 gaming by MSI for like $50). What benchmarks would you recommend that I run to measure teh difference? I sued to use Catzilla 4K but it hasn't been updated in some time. Firestrike still decent? Cinebench?


I use a CM 612. It has no problem doing 4.5 Ghz with a FX 8 core. Runs at 55-50C full load depending on the room temp, along setting the Vcore to 1.28

edit:Moved the C14 to the Ryzen and replaced it with the Cooler Master Hyper 612 ver 2. It also does it's job quietly. The C14 had lower temps, but don't run it at 4.6 any more.


----------



## nrpeyton

Sit a fan ontop of the VRM (physically resting against it) then O/C the hell out of that CPU. Aim for 5GHZ. Get as close to that as possible under 1.485v v.core
Grab another 8GB stick of DDR3 and O/C both sticks to 2133Mhz (should be easy with a 1866 kit -- if you have a decent board you could even try for 2400mhz but this is unlikely. Just try it though.). You may need to enter timings manually unless you can find an identical 1866 8gb stick.

Even newer DDR4 is quite safe up to 1.5v so don't be scared to experiment a bit.


----------



## mattliston

when doing ram overclocking, it is always BEST to find out just how low of voltage the default ram will operate at. and then you can play with other settings to go even lower.

Idea being you find out your actual margin of voltage safety by seeing if your ram is even very good. Generally, ram that can run stable at lower than default can use that added margin to great benefit. This is why some of the old Samsung magic ram kits were so awesome. Some of them ran 1600 CL7 at under 1.35v, and could hit upwards of 2133 with under 1.7v with enough testing.

My kit can run 1600 at 7-8-8-24-32 at around 1.48v, whihc to me is pretty awesome considering the same kit happily runs at CL10 2500mhz when needed. Play with the secondary settings!


I am talking about the OHM value, clock strengths, and data strengths (generally maxxed is 1.5x or 2x)

My GSkill 2400 kit, untouched, would need 1.645volts to be overnight-happy.

Playing with maxxing the strengths and lowest OHM value of ODT, so far I am at 1.6v, and have not tested lower.

On flipside, 2500mhz ram took nearly 1.7 volts. With those strengths maxxed out and OHM spec at lowest (60 or 80), 2500mhz dram speed only needed 1.65v, aka, default. 


Tweakers can sooth their fidgety-nature with ram lol. AND severely test patience while stress testing. I like prime95 blend, do it for at least 60 minutes to get a good baseline. Then have half core count's worth of memtest instances up (4 for 8 core) and daily use your machine while testing ram for a few days, leaving it on overnight. LOTS of patience, but you guarantee what you are testing.


----------



## Jism

On any crosshair formula z board, i'd recommend this simple guide on archieving 4.8Ghz.

From there on you have a pretty good solid base for your Vishera FX chip. You can fine-tune it by lowering voltage, but also other aspects such as CPU/NB which happend to have the most impact, but also memory overclocking and much more. These boards offer so many extra's compared to budget boards, it'll keep you busy for a while tuning your Vishera.

I think i do pretty good at 1.478v / 4.8GHz and a max core temp of 54 degrees on one hour very high IBT testing. This all stable ofcourse. Temperature seems to be the valid spot, because the lower the less voltage you need.

As for ram & OHM's on datapaths; at some point you need less voltage to get the same result. But it's not for power savings or anything. You wont gain much undervolting RAM. And the heat created by memory chips is also nothing compared to a chipset.


----------



## mattliston

undervolting ram is not to save power. Its to allow a more stable memory controller, and to allow you to undervolt the memory controller, which in turn, CAN allow slightly LESS core voltage required.

you wont save more than a couple watts lowering ram voltage. Its the EFFECT of lowering the ram voltage that we should be interested in.


----------



## mattliston

Double post due to this website acting like a piece of crap. Froze during initial post, no idea how a second one made its way here when I only clicked post ONCE.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mattliston said:


> undervolting ram is not to save power. Its to allow a more stable memory controller, and to allow you to undervolt the memory controller, which in turn, CAN allow slightly LESS core voltage required.
> 
> you wont save more than a couple watts lowering ram voltage. Its the EFFECT of lowering the ram voltage that we should be interested in.


I never actually noticed this effect... every time I tried undervolting the ram it went unstable... which was funny because I could get over 100 extra mhz out of it with no voltage increase at all... :thinking:


----------



## mattliston

some ram is funny like that. can be overclocked a little, but not happy with a lower voltage.

This is actually a good example of how lowering the resistance ODT might allow saving some voltage.

Overall, having lower ram voltage means the IMC is not getting beaten up, therefore requiring extra voltage to be happy.


It is a fine line to dance on, and a mixed bag of results, but if you find the right combination, it rewards you


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mattliston said:


> some ram is funny like that. can be overclocked a little, but not happy with a lower voltage.
> 
> This is actually a good example of how lowering the resistance ODT might allow saving some voltage.
> 
> Overall, having lower ram voltage means the IMC is not getting beaten up, therefore requiring extra voltage to be happy.
> 
> 
> It is a fine line to dance on, and a mixed bag of results, but if you find the right combination, it rewards you


I can't find it,... but I had actually contacted AMD about high ram voltages and how it affects the IMC because there was some on here that actually insisted that 1.65v ram would kill the IMC... anyway, AMD told me that the RAM voltage had nothing to do with the IMC in any way and was supplied by the motherboard separately from IMC (cpu/nb) and core voltage and couldn't cause the IMC to fail or otherwise perform in any way other than designed... I realize this may not be what you are talking about... but I'm wondering if it may be more of a board specific issue than with the cpu itself causing the effect you are seeing...


----------



## Gregar Forte

Hello there FX'ers. Really would help to have some experts opinions. Right now, my cousin's pc have a Asus M5A78MLX v2, Phenom II x3 710 iirc oced to 2.8GHz unlocked to 4 core, 8GB 1600MHz DDR3, GTX 650 1GB and your john doe 7200RPM HDD. The issue is while CSGo runs good enough on his setup, PUBG is kinda on low side. I cranked down the whole settings etc but then i figured that only by upgrading the hardware, he can get better frames. The question is which components should i upgrade first? I am kinda leaning to replace the CPU(since the usage when running PUBG was almost closer to 100% all the time)with either overclocked 6 core Phenom II 960T or FX8320. Or should i upgrade the GPU first? He is using 19.5" 1366x768 monitor. if you guys need more info etc, please do inform me. Thank you


----------



## Gregar Forte

Edited-Double post


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Gregar Forte said:


> Hello there FX'ers. Really would help to have some experts opinions. Right now, my cousin's pc have a Asus M5A78MLX v2, Phenom II x3 710 iirc oced to 2.8GHz unlocked to 4 core, 8GB 1600MHz DDR3, GTX 650 1GB and your john doe 7200RPM HDD. The issue is while CSGo runs good enough on his setup, PUBG is kinda on low side. I cranked down the whole settings etc but then i figured that only by upgrading the hardware, he can get better frames. The question is which components should i upgrade first? I am kinda leaning to replace the CPU(since the usage when running PUBG was almost closer to 100% all the time)with either overclocked 6 core Phenom II 960T or FX8320. Or should i upgrade the GPU first? He is using 19.5" 1366x768 monitor. if you guys need more info etc, please do inform me. Thank you


Both need upgrading. Pubg is not a well optimized game on an old engine like CS:Go.

Sent from my LEX727 using Tapatalk


----------



## specialedge

I'm not familiar with your board, but I don't think it will upgrade to the 8320. But I know that if y'all move onto Ryzen even the 1500 to 1600/X I know you will be impressed by the increase in performance. I know you will be impressed by the increase in performance. If you find yourself having to upgrade the board, there's nothing available for FX boards that you should spend money on unless you have time to shop eBay. The good ones are going for 200-400 and up on eBay, so that's why I advise Ryzen. 

I'm not sure what your proximity to a Micro Center is, but I have seen lots of open box deals at my local store. I went with 370/350, but whichever when you get in you can be assured it will be for ward compatible for the higher in CPUs or the next generation coming out this year.I only I only mention the Ryzen 5/7 because I have no experience with the three, but I think even the Ryzen 3 Knocks my 8320 out of the water


----------



## mattliston

if you looked up the motherboard, it supports AM3+ 8 cores up to 125watt TDP.

I suggest a 95watt TDP 8 core, any of them, and let it sit around 4ghz. 

That motherboard has a 760g chipset. It is not designed for AM3+, merely adapted with an in-house BIOS upgrade that asus has.


Id move to any 125watt 6 core Phenom cpu and overclock it via bus to attain at least 2400mhz northbridge and run 1600mhz ram.

do NOT waste money on a 960T. they do NOT always unlock to a 6 core, (they are quads first, 2 cores are disabled for random reasons)

ANY 6core phenom II will hit over 3.6ghz. My 1035T hits over 4ghs, and that is locked to a 13x multiplier.

PM my inbox if you want to deal on the 1035t. it has a decent enough IMC to handle 1866mhz memory and can run upwards of a 2800mhz northbridge no problems. Was a great cpu until I got into the FX lineup of chips


----------



## bebius

Hallo again FXers. I need to replace my crappy gigabyte 990fx and I found a guy selling a sabertooth, an fx 8120 and a set of 2x4gb hyperx ram sticks for about $220. Do u think it's worth it? How much could I sell my old mobo and the 8120 later?


----------



## hurricane28

bebius said:


> Hallo again FXers. I need to replace my crappy gigabyte 990fx and I found a guy selling a sabertooth, an fx 8120 and a set of 2x4gb hyperx ram sticks for about $220. Do u think it's worth it? How much could I sell my old mobo and the 8120 later?


Why spending more money on an EOL platform?


----------



## bebius

Firstly I dont have the money to change platform,
2nd because I can't get past 4.2ghz with my current mobo and my fx8320 
and finally because I want 8gb ram more to make it 16gb.


----------



## tashcz

Too much money, I'd get the Sabertooth only. The RAM, only if u need extra.


----------



## hurricane28

bebius said:


> Firstly I dont have the money to change platform,
> 2nd because I can't get past 4.2ghz with my current mobo and my fx8320
> and finally because I want 8gb ram more to make it 16gb.


You asked if its worth it and i said no. Still, its a waste of money imo, if i were you i would save something more and sell my current system and buy Ryzen 1400 or something. No one is going to buy it later if you want to sell it.

You can't get past 4.2 GHz on what motherboard? Never heard from someone who couldn't go beyond 4.2 GHz to be honest.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

bebius said:


> Hallo again FXers. I need to replace my crappy gigabyte 990fx and I found a guy selling a sabertooth, an fx 8120 and a set of 2x4gb hyperx ram sticks for about $220. Do u think it's worth it? How much could I sell my old mobo and the 8120 later?


Helle no. I know DDR4 is expensive but Ryzen 1400 + B350 MB would stop FX 8320. Sell your stuff and get Ryzen.


----------



## bebius

hurricane28 said:


> You asked if its worth it and i said no. Still, its a waste of money imo, if i were you i would save something more and sell my current system and buy Ryzen 1400 or something. No one is going to buy it later if you want to sell it.
> 
> You can't get past 4.2 GHz on what motherboard? Never heard from someone who couldn't go beyond 4.2 GHz to be honest.


Basically you asked why and I answered. 
It's been covered in this thread that some gigabyte 990fx mobos throttle even at stock due to high vrm temps.

Thanx for the input guys, I can see your point. I will go for a ryzen at some point in the future.


----------



## jclafi

Simply put a fan in the VRM, job done no more throttle !

I have on 990FXA, and right now my FX-8350 @ 4.7Ghz.

It is a really easy overclock !

=D



bebius said:


> Basically you asked why and I answered.
> It's been covered in this thread that some gigabyte 990fx mobos throttle even at stock due to high vrm temps.
> 
> Thanx for the input guys, I can see your point. I will go for a ryzen at some point in the future.


----------



## mattliston

Go on ebay, and order any 60 or 80mm fan (rated at least 20CFM), and use zipties to create legs for the fan, and strap it to the VRMs

Keep in mind also, the stock thermal pads for some of these motherboards were freakin pitiful, and worth a change to something in the 8*+ kW rating (many of the "stock" thermal pads were only crappy 2 or 3* kW pads)


----------



## nanotm

even on the sabretooth i found the fans necessary (got 3 mini fans on the heatsinks) and if i want to push things i found i also have to have a fan on the back of the cpu socket (in the giant hole in the motherboard tray) on my old case i had a 120mm on the back of hte mobo, a pair of 120's on the case side pushing air directly at the mobo and vrm's as well as 1 fan in the top of the case sucking air out and a pair on the front pulling air in, once imoved to water cooling from an a hyper evo 212 with 2 fans (my 212 was like 7 years old and when i took the pc aprt for cleaning it literally fell apart in my hands, when i looked at the price of avaialble coolers that week it was cheaper to get an aio than a tower fan) 

meh small fans on the mobo is always a good look, if all else fails just buy some of those laptop replacement units and slap them onto the vrm heatsinks, just increaseing the airflow over them will stop them from acheiving thermal throttle


----------



## bebius

@jclafi, mattliston & nanotm

I have replaced the plastic "screws" of the vrm heatsink with metal ones and the thermal pad with paste. I've also installed my stock cpu fan on it, still nothing impressive.
I got best airflow results by going push/pull on my cpu and adding a top case fan on that area but still can't get past 4.2ghz. I don't want to mod my case with a fan on the mobo's back due to apperance reasons as my pc sits in the living room. 
Anyway, it's a lost bet, I just have to wait till I can update.


----------



## mattliston

unless you used a really thick paste that doesnt get soft under heat, you might be giving up contact.

Ive cheaped out and grabbed a low priced sheet thermal pad from ebay before and dabbed a little artic csilver 5 onto it, and seen improvements over some factory setups.

VRM heatsinks are almost never "flattened" to the same degree as a cpu block, so perhaps that is creeping up as well.

However, a 60mm fan ziptied to the top of the VRM heatsinks is hidden by the case, makes almost no noise if left around 7v or 9v, and provides enbough airflow to help out alot if there is good contact to the vrms.

Fans on the backside generally help the cpu socket temps more than VRMs, and usually not needed unless doing heavy overclocking or extended benchmark testing.


----------



## miklkit

If the board is warped from the heat it doesn't matter what heat sink, tim or pads, or fans it has on it. It will overheat. Been there, done that.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

well I finally did it... I listed my sons 8320e, saberkitter R1 and corsair vengeance 1600 cas 9 on ebay as a package deal... and bidding has already hit 100$ not even an hour later... not sure I'm doing the right thing though... just didn't have a box to put it in even now... kinda hurts letting go of the next to last FX rig in the house...


----------



## jclafi

Move on, don´t look back... Nothing last forever !

Bring on the new Ryzen Rig !

=D


----------



## specialedge

Minotaurtoo, I just want you to know: you and your son are certainly welcome to come over ANY time and overclock my 8320/8320E systems or game away, however you like! There will always be a place for you in my uefi pre-disk os environment.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

don't get me wrong... I don't regret going with ryzen... runs circles around FX in multithreaded tasks and does a darn site better in single thread... although I really don't get what all the single thread hype was a bout... only getting about 30-40% improvement which is good... but not ground breaking or anything.... the all core scores though are at least double what I was getting on FX... 

That being said... yeah the overclocking on FX was what made them so much fun... could go from stock of 4 ghz to 8+ if you had the cooling and board to do it... I've hit 5.427 on mine and could run daily stuff @ 5.2 and it would even pass a good run of Prime....(although it would periodically crap itself at idle) I ran just over 5ghz for my 24/7 clocks... Overclocking Ryzen is a bit ... well... meh really.... tuning the other things helps as much or more than the pittance of an OC that can be had... but I managed a 3.925 OC that scores just under 1800 on cinebench and have a "usable" 4.25ghz profile that nets 1822 pts in cinebench... but for daily I run [email protected] 1.3v... gets 1747 cb points and games run well there... the power efficiency is great on Ryzen... the fan on my Hx850 pro psu doesn't even come on now lol... I nearly panicked until I remembered that the fan won't come on till it hits 500 watts or gets hot... in game now my system pulls around 340 watts!...


----------



## mattliston

yeah, ryzen seems a bit boring. But the performance improvement and the foundation upgrade path is very much worthwhile. You have a guaranteed update path when the new chips roll out


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mattliston said:


> yeah, ryzen seems a bit boring. But the performance improvement and the foundation upgrade path is very much worthwhile. You have a guaranteed update path when the new chips roll out


Thinking seriously about applying the $ I get from the old board toward a 2700... then selling my 1700... the auction is already topped 140! I can't believe these are so in demand, but there is a strong demand for the old saberkitty's


----------



## mattliston

because the saber's are known to be very fun to deal with for the price. Even if it is the evil red headed cousin of my crosshair lol


----------



## bbowseroctacore

saberkitty's seem to get more bids and go 50-70 $ more than the crosshair v's atm - cant figure it out


----------



## bbowseroctacore

saberkitty's seem to get more bids and go 50-70 $ more than the crosshair v's atm - cant figure it out


----------



## bbowseroctacore

saberkitty's seem to get more bids and go 50-70 $ more than the crosshair v's atm - cant figure it out


----------



## bbowseroctacore

saberkitty's seem to be going for 50-70 $ higher than the crosshair v's atm - must be a visual thing


----------



## Minotaurtoo

just found this... kinda forgot about it lol... really wish I had clicked the validate button : (


----------



## hout17

Minotaurtoo said:


> just found this... kinda forgot about it lol... really wish I had clicked the validate button : (


That brings tears to my eyes. That's beautiful!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Going to give my 8320 another overclocking go. How important are the temps in relation to voltage and stability? For example, would the CPU be more stable if its running 20C cooler? I had 4.8GHz OC with 212+ and now Have a 280mm AIO.


----------



## SuperZan

Where's Alastair with his sig? That's key to Vishera (along with proper motherboard); if you can cool it, you can clock it. With a 280mm AIO you've got the cooling needed to push for 5GHz. I don't remember what motherboard you're using, but in terms of cooling it the AIO will help massively relative to a 212+ and provided you can cool your VRM's and socket with adequate airflow, 5GHz is attainable. It'll be the voltage to hold you back now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

SuperZan said:


> Where's Alastair with his sig? That's key to Vishera (along with proper motherboard); if you can cool it, you can clock it. With a 280mm AIO you've got the cooling needed to push for 5GHz. I don't remember what motherboard you're using, but in terms of cooling it the AIO will help massively relative to a 212+ and provided you can cool your VRM's and socket with adequate airflow, 5GHz is attainable. It'll be the voltage to hold you back now.


MSI 970 Gaming


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ZealotKi11er said:


> MSI 970 Gaming


970's don't usually have the vrm capacity to seriously OC an FX, but if it does then cooling the chip and vrm's will help with stability yes... I kept mine stable at 5.1ghz by keeping it under 50C... on my sons H80i it couldn't hold 4.9ghz at the same volts because temps shot up.


----------



## specialedge

minotaurtoo do you have a post describing your cooling system? did you put a block on your vrms?

it feels so goofy wanting to water cool an 8320 but its all in the learning process, and this will be my first rodeo. i will probably order the c6h monoblock as the next step, but i don't want to leave the fx series out. i intend to do my loyal old hardware right XD


----------



## SuperZan

ZealotKi11er said:


> MSI 970 Gaming


IIRC, that's a 6+2 phase, like the ASUS M5A99FX Pro. You're going to want good airflow over the VRM and socket, and you're probably going to want to get a fan on the back of the socket as well. If you can keep the VRM cool enough, you could take a run at 5GHz.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

if the rig in the sig bit was working you could see exactly what I bought.... I got the custom loop kit from frozen cpu it was call the RS360... basically it was a D5vario pump with bay reservoir, a 360mmx120mm rad and a raystorm waterblock from xspc... as for the vrm's, the saberkittys have pretty good vrm cooling already so I just put a fan blowing across them... all worked well first try that way.


----------



## specialedge

And that took care of your 7.7?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

specialedge said:


> And that took care of your 7.7?


: ) lol.. I wish... that was a very special occasion... never was repeatable.... still not sure what happened there actually...


----------



## miklkit

SuperZan said:


> IIRC, that's a 6+2 phase, like the ASUS M5A99FX Pro. You're going to want good airflow over the VRM and socket, and you're probably going to want to get a fan on the back of the socket as well. If you can keep the VRM cool enough, you could take a run at 5GHz.



Some versions of the MSI Gaming boards have a bad thermal pad under the VRM heat sink that can melt and actually short out the board. At the least the thermal pad should be replaced and if he is going water cooled then a water block on the VRMs is a very good idea.


----------



## Archol

Hey guys, I managed to get an 820 CB score with the 8350 just now, trying to get 824+ for the HWBot Novice league record. Currently 

sitting at 25.5 multi, 200 fsb, 1.543 vcore, high LLC.
Any suggestions for achieving the said score? I'm thinking of lowering the multi to 25 and going up with the FSB, as 5.02 is CB 

stable at around 1.515-1.52 voltage on vcore.
Current setup: 
FX 8350 @ 4.6 1.392V (Hyper 212 Evo single fan)
Asus 970 Pro Gaming/Aura
16 GB G.Skill 2400Mhz CL 10 (Dual channel)
Segotep GTR 550W PSU (I'm aware it's quite weak for OC'ing, will be changed soon)
Thanks for your time, any suggestion is much appreciated!
Attaching a pic with the CPU-Z settings


----------



## Johan45

Go into task manager and set the CB15 program to real-time priority also kill any processes that you don't need running, including explorer.exe. When done open task manager and start new task type explorer.exe hit enter to get your desktop back


----------



## Minotaurtoo

shouldn't be too hard I hit 827 by doing what he said and changing priority... also did it on a clean boot drive with no background programs running...


----------



## mattliston

How are you only hitting 827 with priority?

with approx 4.9ghz cores, over 2.8ghz northbridge, and over 3.3ghz ht link, I can hit over 840 with priority set and everything else closed up.

Is it my memory? dual channel CL10 2400mhz approx.

Running 256mhz reference clock, so everything is off a bit from flat numbers.

Maybe Ill run a few cinebench scores later tonight if my network stuff finishes before I go to bed.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mattliston said:


> How are you only hitting 827 with priority?
> 
> with approx 4.9ghz cores, over 2.8ghz northbridge, and over 3.3ghz ht link, I can hit over 840 with priority set and everything else closed up.
> 
> Is it my memory? dual channel CL10 2400mhz approx.
> 
> Running 256mhz reference clock, so everything is off a bit from flat numbers.
> 
> Maybe Ill run a few cinebench scores later tonight if my network stuff finishes before I go to bed.


probably that 256 ref clock... and north bridge... I never could get much over 2600mhz nb to stay stable... I managed 2700 for a bit.


----------



## mattliston

It seems to take a nice motherboard combined with a lucky chip.

This 8320e is a 2017 year chip, and seems to have all the goodness that comes with extended optimizations.

It acts like a9590 though, takes gobs and gobs of voltage to hit over 5ghz.

BUT MAAAAAAAAN, it JUST barely does 5ghz with 2860ish northbridge. I really need to watercool the motherboard with my little EK treat waiting in the closet. after 2840mhz or so, it doesnt matter even with 1.5volts cpu/nb, she doesnt want stability. BUT Ive found, if I try it with the AC running for a long time to cool the room down (apartment neighbor loves his heat too much) the prime95 blend test works for about 30 minutes. On a day just back from work, if I were to try a prime95 blend test, it fails after just 5 minutes.


I figure if I can keep the motherboard and chipset from cooking, I might just be able to finally stabilize that 5ghs and 2870ish northbridge.

Then Ill match it for fun with my 3.9ghz ht link. Ive booted over 4ghz HT Link before, but it was too finicky. HT Link helps a TINY bit, so just get it over 3ghs for some fun. I did it mostly to see yet another number pushed over stock lol

AMD has never really explained with 100% confidence or info what the HT Link is truly for. I always thought it was simply bandwidth for system components.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1095027/6/69/6917cd73_869cb155.4ghz.png


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1095027/6/69/6917cd73_869cb155.4ghz.png

fwiw


----------



## Johan45

cssorkinman said:


> http://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1095027/6/69/6917cd73_869cb155.4ghz.png
> 
> fwiw


I'm in the same boat CSS, can't find any old SS running that slow but 820-830 seems about right for 5.0 GHz


----------



## Kryton

mattliston said:


> It seems to take a nice motherboard combined with a lucky chip.
> 
> This 8320e is a 2017 year chip, and seems to have all the goodness that comes with extended optimizations.
> 
> It acts like a9590 though, takes gobs and gobs of voltage to hit over 5ghz.
> 
> BUT MAAAAAAAAN, it JUST barely does 5ghz with 2860ish northbridge. I really need to watercool the motherboard with my little EK treat waiting in the closet. after 2840mhz or so, it doesnt matter even with 1.5volts cpu/nb, she doesnt want stability. BUT Ive found, if I try it with the AC running for a long time to cool the room down (apartment neighbor loves his heat too much) the prime95 blend test works for about 30 minutes. On a day just back from work, if I were to try a prime95 blend test, it fails after just 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> I figure if I can keep the motherboard and chipset from cooking, I might just be able to finally stabilize that 5ghs and 2870ish northbridge.
> 
> Then Ill match it for fun with my 3.9ghz ht link. Ive booted over 4ghz HT Link before, but it was too finicky. HT Link helps a TINY bit, so just get it over 3ghs for some fun. I did it mostly to see yet another number pushed over stock lol
> 
> AMD has never really explained with 100% confidence or info what the HT Link is truly for. I always thought it was simply bandwidth for system components.


Actually...... 9590's tend to be very good with voltage...... Most of them anyway.

Those chips normally don't require as much to get the same clocks, there is however the 220W issue that makes them get hot, esp if OC'ed. 

Later dated chips probrably won't clock up as high as older ones do, a well documented fact concerning chips of the same model designation by date. Another thing is Vishera chips DO NOT like higher CPU-NB speeds, if you can get around 2650 or so you're doing well enough, 2860 as an example probrably won't happen in most cases without extreme voltages used or that combined with sub-zero temps. The older AM3+ FX series (Zambezi) will get upwards of 3000 with it's CPU-NB speeds no problem, the changes done between the two chip types is clearly the reason why so if you can get 2600 from it you're doing about as good as you'll do under normal useage/setup. 
Also note any gains above 2600 are negligible vs benefit from pushing a system that hard on the CPU-NB speeds anyway. 

I have an 8370 that acts like this, lower clocks before it walls, runs hotter and takes a ton of voltage vs what my 9590 can do to get 5.0 or better from it. Even my 8300, being it's also a later dated chip is more OC friendly than the 8370 is. I can get it over 5.0 no prob on water with less actual volts than the 8370 needs just to get 5.0..... And sometimes it won't do that. 

Also bear in mind higher CPU-NB voltages will make the chip run a little hotter too and that's another "Thing" to consider. 
No need to push the CPU-NB so much, that in itself could be stopping you cold with your OC'ing making you think you'd need more voltage to the CPU itself to go higher when in fact you don't. 
I've tried things similar on water myself and all of my Vishys won't boot and be stable much beyond 2650 no matter what aside from sub-zero cooling used when it does go. 

To sum up:
Later dated chips wall quickly compared to older chips, nothing you can do about that. The tendency is around the 4.7 to 4.8 mark before you really have to start pumping in the volts to make any real gains. 
Vishera's aren't exactly fans of higher CPU-NB speeds vs the older Zambezi chips, the norm they top out with is about 2650 or so, a few going a little higher but not by alot and still be stable (Enough) on most forms of cooling aside from sub-zero cooling itself. 
As another example the 970 Pro Gaming/Aura VRM setup is on a board that's more for mild to moderate OC'ing use while gaming, not in the same league as the Sabers and Crosshairs which ARE made for hitting the extreme clocks if the chip is capable - Asus made sure those two mentioned models would be the topdogs and that's how it is. 

I know you're just trying to see what you can get, nothing wrong there because we all do it but that's a basic summary of what you're facing.


----------



## Archol

I think I'm mainly getting scores 5-15 lower than I should because my OS was last installed 2 years ago, since then crap kept piling up and that's probably not helping CB too much. Whenever I go for OC CB R15 scores, I try to shut down pretty much any process I don't need, including explorer.exe. It's funny how I'm praying for it to work with realtime prio, since I can't actually see what's going on. On that note, I hate Nvidia's drivers, they open up at least 5 processes and I can only shut down 2 of them w/o them restarting. Maybe I should uninstall the driver for Cinebench runs. I know the Asus 970 Pro Gaming isn't made for extreme OCs, but it's good enough for one time things as long as there's like 5 degrees celsius or lower outside ^^ , one can improvise when good cooling isn't available. Also, in regards to the 820 score, I just need to push it to 825/830 to get top 1, which I can probably do by using 25/24.5 multi and something like 210 or around that for the Bus. If needed, I can go 2200 NB / 2133 RAM , in case my system won't like the 2400+ values. Thanks for the input guys, it's much appreciated. I like this forum more than anything else I've read OC related or AMD related so far.

In regards to the 4.7/4.8 tendencies, I agree to that, it doesn't take more than about 1.42 volts or something to run CB until about 4.8, afterwards, 4.9 and 5.0 require something like 1.49-1.51 to make it past 2 runs in a row. Though, for daily usage, I'm really happy with the chip. It goes through anything I throw at it (sony vegas, dota 2, witcher 3, pubg, AC:Origins + obs recording in some of them) plus about 10-12 hours of mining a day at 4.6 with 1.392 Vcore under load. I have it set to 1.38 vcore with high LLC in the BIOS, and it seems to constantly deliver +12 mV under load. It's done that at 4.4, 4.5 and now 4.6.

Also, I've followed Buildzoid's FX 9590 OC videos for a while and the asus 970 pro gaming ones, that's where I pretty much learned how to try and tune for 4.8+ OCs. In one of the videos he mentions that his FX 9590 can't do 5 GHz+ at @1.5 anymore (voltage value was around there, not sure of the exact number) because he's spent too much time with the cpu at about 2V under LN2. Did any of you experience something similar, but with smaller values? Like 1.57 or below 1.5875-1.6? I wanna know that in case I'm trying to push 1.55 through the chip for a greater score, because it's the only one I have and I kinda love it. Would really hate to damage something inside the chip with high voltage, since my cooling is crap for that kind of OC. Thanks for your time!


----------



## specialedge

I love this thread. I posted two photos in my other thread which is kind of wigging me out, kinda like how I’m not able to hit these high clocks I’ve been aiming for. But I’m downsizing my collection and about to get the water pieces for my saberkitty and see which of these cpus is gonna be the top cat. 

On a side note, I had been using noctua nt-h1 for all of my mounts. Does anybody recommend anything else for high performance? Should I really expect an 11w/mk paste to our perform a 3w/mk alternative?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just installed 280mm AIO on my 8320. Going to see how far it goes. This system is a monster. 16GB DDR3-2400 CL10, 1080 Ti FW3 Hybrid.


----------



## Archol

specialedge said:


> I love this thread. I posted two photos in my other thread which is kind of wigging me out, kinda like how I’m not able to hit these high clocks I’ve been aiming for. But I’m downsizing my collection and about to get the water pieces for my saberkitty and see which of these cpus is gonna be the top cat.
> 
> On a side note, I had been using noctua nt-h1 for all of my mounts. Does anybody recommend anything else for high performance? Should I really expect an 11w/mk paste to our perform a 3w/mk alternative?


I think this vid might be somewhat helpful in regards to thermal stuff when it comes to overclocking. Hope it helps!


----------



## Mega Man

been far too long, but i am back, took a break, wanted to say hi, and wow, this "new and improved" forum sucks


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Mega Man said:


> been far too long, but i am back, took a break, wanted to say hi, and wow, this "new and improved" forum sucks


not sure sucks adequately describes this... they are working on it... but yeah... on a scale from 1-10 1 being the vacuum created when drinking through a straw and 10 being super massive singularity... I'd say this migration so far is a 9... I've had more pleasant car accidents actually...


----------



## Mega Man

Assuming 1 is the best, I would put it at-14

Half the functionality is gone. 

It looks like all the other crappy forums in the web, from the 90s.

Personally I think the owners/CEO/who ever wanted a retro look....... And function


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Mega Man said:


> Assuming 1 is the best, I would put it at-14
> 
> Half the functionality is gone.
> 
> It looks like all the other crappy forums in the web, from the 90s.
> 
> Personally I think the owners/CEO/who ever wanted a retro look....... And function


agreed... it feels like the (over the air reception) forum I visited when broadcast tv went digital here... very retro... the color scheme for some reason reminds me of windows 98/95 time period... so yeah... 90s forums would be a very accurate statement.


----------



## mauser1891

Hello Folks,

It's nice to see people still working with their FX-83xx based machines. It'd be nice to be able to find a nicer board as I am still using a Biostar that just works, but has no capability. As it wasn't capable of going higher in clock rate. I chose to keep as many cores as I can functional at a lower clock rate. I do play ArmA 3 and enjoy it regardless, just as I enjoy a bit of Guild Wars 2. But I also run a vm with fedora hosting a WordPress install. Mind that I do use a 43" HDTV, and there will be those who will start in about fps, input lag and etc. But I should also state that being able to change my resolution to 2/4k allows me to do work that I'd rather not do on a smaller display. I do a few rips and transcoding work for my girlfriend as she uses a i3 that suits her needs. I use Handbrake which I read from one drive and have it write to a different drive. Does the sata interface get saturated after a bit, yes. My system uses multiple SSD's with custom provisioning that I am capable of by using 32G of RAM. Yes, I've done a few tests here and there in regard to drive throughput, read/writes.
I once had my own thread where I shared things and my observations on things I've had the chance to test and learn from, but that forum doesn't exist anymore I haven't chosen to start another. But I can state that this is a fine forum that generally lack those people who tend to bash others and are respectful to each other thus far. I have observed conjecture in other places that should've been quashed with immediately in my honest opinion. I have also noticed reviews that are simply incomplete in providing fully disclosure on how things were set up and configured step by step that anyone can replicate if they so desired. This applies to supposedly "how-to" videos and blogs.
I am thankful to forums existing, as they provide a searchable information base. I am thankful for those who take the time to create informative threads with real source information.

Thank You.


----------



## Aenra

Mega Man said:


> a retro look


If the new forum layout seems "retro" to you.. no offense dear boy but..
To me the layout is almost identical to each and every "contemporary" "mobile-friendly" "trendy" "we all look alike" forum out there. 

At some point, they all decided to copy one another, probably because they all use the same couple of ready-made formats.
Huge default font size, right columns for most recent/"hot" topics (because we're too dumb/attention deficit disordered to find them ourselves), notifications in popup+reminder+email, all together, by default, etc etc.

If this is "retro" to you, i hesitate to even contemplate what you may think of as modern, lol

Needless to say of course, to each their own; just an opinion 
(agreed on the issues though, took about 30mins before i could finally edit this post)


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Aenra said:


> If the new forum layout seems "retro" to you.. *no offense dear boy *but..
> To me the layout is almost identical to each and every 101% "contemporary" "mobile-friendly" "trendy" "we all look alike" forum out there.
> 
> At some point, they all decided to copy one another, probably because they all use the same couple of ready-made formats.
> Huge default font size, left columns for most recent/most "hot" topics (because we're too dumb/attention deficit to find them ourselves), notifications in popup, reminder and email, all together, by default, etc etc.
> 
> If this is "retro" to you, i hesitate to even contemplate what you may think of as modern, lol
> 
> Needless to say of course, to each their own; just an opinion


I love how people say "no offense" before they say something offending... I literally laughed loud enough my wife came to see what was so funny....

to offer a bit of info... it looks retro to us because we were on the web when it looked like this the first time.. like those big sunglasses were here once before and those funny looking jeans girls are wearing again.... so in short it looks retro because it look like forums did before graphic cards advanced enough to offer more than 12 colors on mainstream computers.... 

and yeah... the layout is almost identical to all the other sterile looking sites out there...


----------



## Aenra

Minotaurtoo said:


> I love how people say "no offense" before they say something offending... it looks retro to us because we were on the web when it looked like this the first time..


Not sure what it is that you found offensive; i see the same stylistic approach that is dominant among most sites, today, featuring elements bespeaking of a culture that is, well.. what it is, let's leave it at that. So naturally, seeing someone using the word 'retro' to describe said same _visual_ element raises an eybrow or too. 

Speaking of offensive by the way, a good approach, patronising; that's definitely tactful on your behalf 
As to what the web originally looked like, you need either sharpen your memory a bit or take greater care when attempting to pose as older than you really are. Complexes can be a nasty thing, i'd look into that if i were you.

Again, just an opinion.


----------



## jclafi

Yeap and i have a lot of friends that still use FX-8XXX CPU´s, but all of them have 1080p 60Hz panels. 

I got my FX-8350 back in 2012, it´s hard to believe that it´s been 3 GPU updates (GTX260 SLI, R9 280X, GTX1060 6GB) and the CPU is still the same. I do overclock my FX (@4.6Ghz now) and i have 16Gb of RAM (Corsair [email protected] CL9). 

The performance is just great, even if the system is almost 6 year old !

I play BF1 and DOOM on line, zero problems... Shadow Warrior, Wolfeinstein series, OverWatch, everything in ULTRA w/ tons of fun ! I still cannot complain about my FX and it´s by far the CPU that lasted me longer.

I want to upgrade my system this year w/ Ryzen+, but the FX still does all i need ! 



mauser1891 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> It's nice to see people still working with their FX-83xx based machines. It'd be nice to be able to find a nicer board as I am still using a Biostar that just works, but has no capability. As it wasn't capable of going higher in clock rate. I chose to keep as many cores as I can functional at a lower clock rate. I do play ArmA 3 and enjoy it regardless, just as I enjoy a bit of Guild Wars 2. But I also run a vm with fedora hosting a WordPress install. Mind that I do use a 43" HDTV, and there will be those who will start in about fps, input lag and etc. But I should also state that being able to change my resolution to 2/4k allows me to do work that I'd rather not do on a smaller display. I do a few rips and transcoding work for my girlfriend as she uses a i3 that suits her needs. I use Handbrake which I read from one drive and have it write to a different drive. Does the sata interface get saturated after a bit, yes. My system uses multiple SSD's with custom provisioning that I am capable of by using 32G of RAM. Yes, I've done a few tests here and there in regard to drive throughput, read/writes.
> I once had my own thread where I shared things and my observations on things I've had the chance to test and learn from, but that forum doesn't exist anymore I haven't chosen to start another. But I can state that this is a fine forum that generally lack those people who tend to bash others and are respectful to each other thus far. I have observed conjecture in other places that should've been quashed with immediately in my honest opinion. I have also noticed reviews that are simply incomplete in providing fully disclosure on how things were set up and configured step by step that anyone can replicate if they so desired. This applies to supposedly "how-to" videos and blogs.
> I am thankful to forums existing, as they provide a searchable information base. I am thankful for those who take the time to create informative threads with real source information.
> 
> Thank You.


----------



## gertruude

Mega Man said:


> Assuming 1 is the best, I would put it at-14
> 
> Half the functionality is gone.
> 
> It looks like all the other crappy forums in the web, from the 90s.
> 
> Personally I think the owners/CEO/who ever wanted a retro look....... And function


Hey mega how ya doing old pal lol

i hate the new look too lol dont really come on these days, i think the thread is dying a slow death.....i was gonna update to ryzen but i have no need to atm, so probably wait and see if they roll out am4+....




jclafi said:


> Yeap and i have a lot of friends that still use FX-8XXX CPU´s, but all of them have 1080p 60Hz panels.
> 
> I got my FX-8350 back in 2012, it´s hard to believe that it´s been 3 GPU updates (GTX260 SLI, R9 280X, GTX1060 6GB) and the CPU is still the same. I do overclock my FX (@4.6Ghz now) and i have 16Gb of RAM (Corsair [email protected] CL9).
> 
> The performance is just great, even if the system is almost 6 year old !
> 
> I play BF1 and DOOM on line, zero problems... Shadow Warrior, Wolfeinstein series, OverWatch, everything in ULTRA w/ tons of fun ! I still cannot complain about my FX and it´s by far the CPU that lasted me longer.
> 
> I want to upgrade my system this year w/ Ryzen+, but the FX still does all i need !



im in same boat as you more or less.....running 1080p on a gtx strix 1060 6gb....16gb ram smooth as butter lol


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Aenra said:


> Not sure what it is that you found offensive; i see the same stylistic approach that is dominant among most sites, today, featuring elements bespeaking of a culture that is, well.. what it is, let's leave it at that. So naturally, seeing someone using the word 'retro' to describe said same _visual_ element raises an eybrow or too.
> 
> Speaking of offensive by the way, a good approach, patronising; that's definitely tactful on your behalf
> As to what the web originally looked like, you need either sharpen your memory a bit or take greater care when attempting to pose as older than you really are. Complexes can be a nasty thing, i'd look into that if i were you.
> 
> Again, just an opinion.


I'm 41... why would I pose as older : ) 

I was mostly poking fun at the way you condescendingly referred to him as "dear boy" like he was some school child or the like... perhaps it's my area, but here that would be offensive. 

As for sharpening my memory... well it has been a while, I'm sure it could use some sharpening... 

things have alternated from looking bland and squared off to vibrant with rounded edges over the years and back... windows 95 was very bland, then 98 brought more color... windows 2000/me/millennium was a mess with some versions being like 95 and others being more like 98... then came xp... that was truly unique color/graphic interface... I suppose inspired by star trek and such... windows vista was the only OS I skipped totally... windows 7 came out with what to me was the most modern looking to date before going back to older looks a bit with 8 which had apps that reminded me of pre-windows apps that you couldn't close by an x to get back to a desktop...although I did like the start menu... windows 10 brought back in some of the more modern styling IMO offering a desktop and non full screen apps... I like to have multiple windows open across my screen to work with... that was the whole point of windows actually and those pesky metro apps were too much like the old dos days... now I realize I'm talking about windows and that has little to do with forums, but I've noticed the same patterns with forums... they wobble back and forth with designs and right now this one has lost a great deal of functionality and visual appeal over the last iteration... and is like it was before it transitioned over to Huddler... actually in some ways it looks strikingly like it did before Huddler... highdefforum.com looks more modern than this and it hasn't changed since I joined years ago... but that's my opinion... I'm smdp1 on there if you are a member there.

sorry if I sound harsh.... I don't mean it too... but if you could hear me instead of reading you'd know I'm mostly having fun with this... 

This is a screenshot from the late 90's that reminds me of here... maybe it wasn't the forums I was remembering after all, but more the web in general: https://boringdeals.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/internet-explorer-5-windows-98.png

here is a link to the whole article... https://boringdeals.com/news/internet/history-of-the-internet/ I remember all to well much of what was on there lol... even ... AOL ugh


----------



## bmw320cd

Hello everyone, I recently registered in this wonderful forum, to get useful advice on overclocking my new CPU, a FX8350
I had in the past a 1090T @ 3.8ghz at 1.46v, great cpu, but I decided to upgrade the PC a bit and I found this 8350 at about € 60
my configuration you find it in signature ... The motherboard that was fine on 1090T, is giving me big problems with this FX, for bugs and lack (no LLC), with 1.52v from bios, under load with stress tests are at 1.38v in windows and idle at 1.45v, I still can not understand all this difference between voltage bios and windows ....
Deactivated all energy savings, cool n quiet, c1e etc etc.
I managed to get settled at 4.5GHz at CORE 1.37-1.38v under load
Here is a screen after 1: 15h of OCCT
Which temperatures should I check?


----------



## bbowseroctacore

if someone could provide a link to a gigabyte 990fx ud7 owners thread it would be much appreciated - the search bar is still not upto scratch atm. thanx


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...byte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club.html


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...byte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club.html


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...byte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club.html


----------



## bbowseroctacore

thanx cssorkinman - 3 times - some lag on the sight atm aswell - gets the best of us all


----------



## cssorkinman

lol sorry - things were really balled up last night - hope it helps.


----------



## ocyt

it looks like you have APM enabled turn it and turbo off, then try turning HPC on instead.

was trying to test 8c overclocks again via prime95, and was getting 1.337v readings on the vrm output readings in HWInfo64 vcore was still showing "normal" readings including vdroop, but it was giving absurdly high wattage readings. (180w, for the stock voltage 1.4125v, vcore readings was showing around that too during testing) was only using medium LLC (it's about +0.05v)
really don't know what to do with this chip, as 4.1ghz is only stable at 1.44v, 4.2ghz at 1.475v and 4.3 at 1.55v, everything past that fails (oddly enough hwinfo reads the power consumption at the vrms as being between 170w-200w, never going over).
and then when i use the 6 cores ignoring that last module group, i get 4ghz @ 1.337v, 4.4ghz at 1.425v, 4.5ghz at 1.443v and [email protected] 1.55v, i did up the nb to 1.44v to help with stability and test 2.6ghz cpu NB (which is stable) and yet the power consumption only hits 180w at 1.55v, and is around 140w for the prior voltages.
but man, that last module group is awful. thinking about setting 4.3ghz at 1.4v, then using extreme LLC (it'll bring it up to 1.53v), but i'm not sure how stable it'll be, let alone be worth the increased power consumption, plus i doubt 300mhz increase will even be noticeable in game. then again anything that needs single core performance i could just set the affinity via task manager to ignore the last module group, and run 4.5ghz without much power/heat/instability bah i should just use the thing as a server and get myself one of those fancy shmancy 9590s


----------



## specialedge

I'm just going to leave this here...



Spoiler



https://valid.x86.fr/1rnrde



This chip is just not breaking the 5.0 limit


----------



## hurricane28

specialedge said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1rnrde
> 
> 
> 
> This chip is just not breaking the 5.0 limit


Of course not, its getting too hot man.


----------



## bbowseroctacore

i can feel the vcore from here


----------



## miklkit

70c is hot but not too hot, especially for that voltage. My rigs black screened at less than that. 



You could try loosening up the ram timings as I had to go much looser to get 5 ghz.


----------



## miklkit

The memory timings seem to be tight. I had to go much looser.


----------



## The Sandman

specialedge said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1rnrde
> 
> 
> 
> This chip is just not breaking the 5.0 limit


That sure is some crazy voltage for 5.0. 
It takes more than just Vcore to hit 5.0GHz. And face it, not all chips can hit the big 5.0.
My 1800x can only make 3950MHz (24 hr stable) and seemingly the 4.0 mark is just not doable with my level of stability.

I haven't visited this thread in a bit and have no idea what you've already tried but I found Digi settings can make or break the deal real quick.
Things were less trouble some on FX. I miss those days lol. This chip is currently on the selling block. There is also a validation in my sig @ 5423MHz.
Good luck!


----------



## ocyt

you guys are sadistic. we who can't get 5ghz even with insane voltages, cry bout it, is soon followed by you guys with your 1.5v 5ghz stable boasting

jeez he knows 5ghz is possible, just not on his chip. but still you gotta shove it in his face about how terrible his silicon luck was and how good yours is


----------



## FlanK3r

The Sandman said:


> That sure is some crazy voltage for 5.0.
> It takes more than just Vcore to hit 5.0GHz. And face it, not all chips can hit the big 5.0.
> My 1800x can only make 3950MHz (24 hr stable) and seemingly the 4.0 mark is just not doable with my level of stability.
> 
> I haven't visited this thread in a bit and have no idea what you've already tried but I found Digi settings can make or break the deal real quick.
> Things were less trouble some on FX. I miss those days lol. This chip is currently on the selling block. There is also a validation in my sig @ 5423MHz.
> Good luck!


Thats awesome, 24h PRIME 5100 MHz FX! Nice processor. Did you tried max Cinebench for this monster?


----------



## miklkit

First off I apologize for the double post. I thought the first one was gone into the aether, tried again, saw the double post, and then found that neither one could be edited. bleah...


I freely admit I got lucky. My 8350 needs more vcore for 4.8ghz than the 8370 needs for 5ghz. The reason for the screenie was to show the loose ram timings used.


----------



## specialedge

I appreciate everyone's contribution to this discussion. What I DONT appreciate is my cpu block o-ring's contribution to the cooling of my gpu backplate! 

https://imgur.com/gallery/bq6Y1Gt

I have really been dragging my butt on breaking down and assessing this situation. I may have come across a second Poseidon and if so, this rig will be out of commission until further notice.


----------



## specialedge

Actually here is the higher one, which was taken before the 4.9. Check out its temps! https://valid.x86.fr/5xc085


----------



## mauser1891

Hello Folks,
I just dropped in a M.2 NVMe adapter for my 256G WD Black PCIe 2280 drive. I had to reconfigure the PrimoCache and Radeon RAMDisk. Keeping the CPU better fed than faster. j/k 
bbowseroctacore welcome aboard. Been under the weather, so I hope to have more to share later.


----------



## ocyt

not even 4ghz is stable now >: /
it's constantly shutting off under any stress. tested everything and put it into an entirely different rig, it's definitely the 8320e. oh well, it's still under warranty. was never any good to begin with anyway.


----------



## ocyt

with that said, i've got my phenom II 925 back in. boy i forgot how good this thing is. managed to get it up to 3.99ghz (4 always fails  ) with a bit of a NB bump, which is also stable at 2.85ghz. doesn't even go past 45C after an hour of p95. still not as good as the vishera, yet it certainly was a better value, $85, the vishera was twice that and albeit better, no where near worth the cost, even prior to the mobo and psu(s) that it broke.


----------



## Rebellion88

ocyt said:


> with that said, i've got my phenom II 925 back in. boy i forgot how good this thing is. managed to get it up to 3.99ghz (4 always fails  ) with a bit of a NB bump, which is also stable at 2.85ghz. doesn't even go past 45C after an hour of p95. still not as good as the vishera, yet it certainly was a better value, $85, the vishera was twice that and albeit better, no where near worth the cost, even prior to the mobo and psu(s) that it broke.


Old Phenom II's were amazing had some great results and unlocking cores on the X550 was fun


----------



## Spandexxx

I have these settings on a Rev.1 990-FXA-UD3 board. Seems okay, except that on the second screen there is a lot of tearing.
Does anyone have tips on settings I should plug in? Imgur album below.

https://imgur.com/a/HbOCpZs


----------



## warpuck

For daily recommend 1.28 up to 1.30 CPU volts Start with 20.0 and go up 0.5. Depending on which 8 core lottery winner you got. You could get 4.4Ghz and not overheat VRMs IF it can get 4.4 Ghz with less than 1.28 volts even betterer. Even the UD7 does not have 9590 on it's support list. SO 220 watts is a nogo. The current board I am using is good for 160-180 watts depending on room temperature. So getting 4.5Ghz with a UD7 maybe , maybe, maybe not. So once you get general speed it will take. Then go in to windows and pass a basic stress test like what is in CPU-Z. Watch the temps, This is where HWinfo is a handy thing. Some boards have temp sensors on them. Generally if cpu runs stressed at a steady 60-65C, should be good. Next you can play with CPU freq that usually starts with 200 default. Pretty much if you go up 5 another words 205 drop the multiplier 0.5
Mine likes 19 X 228 (4333Mhz) @ 1.28 volts and 2400 with 1866 memory (which usually I run at less than that). Anything above 2600 does not do much except generate more heat. Thing about FX-83XX is they are all different. It does OK like that with any of the 3 GPUs I have GTX 690, R9 380 and HD 7790


----------



## jclafi

And here we go...

I just installed one Kingston SSD A400 480GB SATA 3 and dude, my FX is rocking ! Did make a ghost from old drive and set to go. Very nice performance, i like it !

In the end still w/ FX !

=D


----------



## JennyBeans

its a shame my mobo is warped, and leaving the fx behind


----------



## specialedge

What board jenny?

I am thinking of replacing the vrm thermal pads on my sabertooth 990fx board and retrying the 5ghz oc on my 8320e. But I have already disassembled my custom loop and sold the case, and just picked up a crosshair7/2700x combo today so we will see whether I still feel like trying to wrangle that old bull.


----------



## JennyBeans

specialedge said:


> What board jenny?
> 
> I am thinking of replacing the vrm thermal pads on my sabertooth 990fx board and retrying the 5ghz oc on my 8320e. But I have already disassembled my custom loop and sold the case, and just picked up a crosshair7/2700x combo today so we will see whether I still feel like trying to wrangle that old bull.



Gigabyte 990 fxa-ud3 rev 4


----------



## miklkit

Don't feel bad about it. My FX is sitting in a corner looking all dusty and forlorn, and there is nothing wrong with it besides not having the PSU, video card, or hard drives.


----------



## Josh154

I have a bnib sealed 8320E on the way. Upgrading from my fx 4300 with a sabertooth 990fx board. Cant wait to see what i can get out of the 8320E!


----------



## Josh154

I have a BNIB 8320E coming my way i picked up for $65 shipped. Upgrading from a fx-4300 with my sabertooth 990fx. Cant wait to see what i can get this 8320E up to.


----------



## gertruude

Josh154 said:


> I have a BNIB 8320E coming my way i picked up for $65 shipped. Upgrading from a fx-4300 with my sabertooth 990fx. Cant wait to see what i can get this 8320E up to.


with that cooler probably around 4.5 if that....can you upgrade the cooler??


----------



## Josh154

Of course i can. Just getting back into the hobby and enjoying swapping parts around etc to see the differences. I just threw this build together 2 weeks ago from scratch. 

Got the 4300 up to 4.2 on stock cooler. Then got it to 4.7 at 1.35V on H7 staying at 60C prime95 12 hours. 4.8 took 1.41V and hit 68 within 10 mins of prime95 so cancelled that and brought it back down to 4.7. Then i put a corsair ML120 fan on the H7 and went for 4.8 again. With the ML120 wide open at 100% cpu usage im stable at 4.8 1.41Vcore 62C max 12 hours prime 95 stable.

Now when that 8320E come in ill do the same. Push it as far as i can go on the H7 then ugrade to a cryorig R1 ultimate if i can fit it with my vengeance ram.


----------



## specialedge

Josh I just began this journey in August. I have one last chance with my 8320e if I refurbish my sabertooth's thermal pads with some high quality ones. Otherwise, it was a good trial, but now I am excited to try out my new crosshair 7 and 2700x 😭


----------



## Solohuman

Happy with 4.7GHz on 8350 @1.45v + Cryorig R1 Ultimate cooling goodness for daily gaming, stable enough for me. AOD is quite punishing software test O/C.


----------



## Solohuman

[email protected] - 1.45v (set bios) with Cryorig R1 Ultimate cooling, 1 hr AMD overdrive stability test. 
Good enough for my daily gaming needs!


----------



## Solohuman

FX-8350 @ 4.8GHz, 1.46vcore, 1 hr stability test on AMD overdrive software.
Trying to upload image, but this website is so buggy using either method!


----------



## Solohuman

FX-8350 @ 4.8GHz, 1.46vcore, 1 hr stability test on AMD overdrive software.
Trying to upload image, but this website is so buggy using either method!


----------



## jclafi

Any FX-8XXX @ 4.8Ghz runs great ! Desktop and games @ 1080p 60Hz run fine!

Last week i got a new SSD and Windows 10 instalation. Still a decent hardware runs so well what i game most, with is on line DOOM (Vulkan) and Deux EX Making Divided (DirectX 12).

Also this last game eat VRam like crazy ! If you set textures to Ultra you need 6Gb do VRM minimum @ 180p. That nuts !

Have fun !


----------



## Solohuman

jclafi said:


> Any FX-8XXX @ 4.8Ghz runs great ! Desktop and games @ 1080p 60Hz run fine!
> 
> Last week i got a new SSD and Windows 10 instalation. Still a decent hardware runs so well what i game most, with is on line DOOM (Vulkan) and Deux EX Making Divided (DirectX 12).
> 
> Also this last game eat VRam like crazy ! If you set textures to Ultra you need 6Gb do VRM minimum @ 180p. That nuts !
> 
> Have fun !



Agreed, there is still life in 2012 tech, especially gaming at 1k 60Hz. But major advantage is bios & mobo maturity, that is IF 1 was lucky to get last productions of AM3+ boards before EOL. 

Shooting for 4.9GHz is needing 1.50Vcore, something I'm concerned about with high end air cooling despite it being winter in my part of the world today.


----------



## miklkit

That can be done if air flow through the case is kept very high and if the voltage does not need to be raised much above 1.5v. Cutting out the rear of the case is a big help here as a rear case fan is nothing but an air flow restriction that holds heat inside the case.


----------



## Solohuman

miklkit said:


> That can be done if air flow through the case is kept very high and if the voltage does not need to be raised much above 1.5v. Cutting out the rear of the case is a big help here as a rear case fan is nothing but an air flow restriction that holds heat inside the case.


Thanks, but system is always in case - NANOXIA Deep Silence 5 rev.B, but haven't listed in my rig. 
Yesterday it did 4.9Ghz @ 1.49v, temps didn't go over 50C in AMD overdrive stability test for 50 mins before reporting "hardware failure" & auto stopping. But that is with 2133 ram to approx 2166 (1.52.5v) on my corsair vengeance pro kit. I haven't tested that ram b4 beyond its factory default.


----------



## ocyt

so i got my chip back from RMA, did lots of testing through the weekend, when i decided to try and enable DVID, i realized there was something wrong. anytime i set dynamic voltage, it may boot may not regardless of which LLC setting i had put, but if i turned the system off or restarted, it would lockup at and fail to post sometimes even bootlooping. i'd have to clear cmos just to boot up bios even. wasn't affecting my other chips, yet i stupidly still believed it was a motherboard/hardware issue, thought i may have gotten some thermal paste into the socket somehow. being the caveman that i am i tried to clean it (the socket) ended up bending a pin when trying to put my athlon II in it. mind you this was after flashing/loading the backup bios failed to fix the issue, it's strange though, i cleared cmos prior to putting in the chip and yet all my old profiles were still saved, after a reboot or two, they got cleared which is when i noticed the dvid issue. 
it was such a good chip too, 1.05v for stock 3.3ghz, 1.4125v for 4.6ghz (i could just set -.100 dvid and have stock APM/turbo clocks stable), anything past that i was drawing too much power for my psu, but it was still stable, even managed to get 5ghz @1.55v with only the first module group enabled (although i was seeing spikes up to 62C, it still never went higher than that), mind you this was after preliminary testing, 20-30minutes p95 then 20minutes of IBT avx, occasionally AOD stability test in the backround too

tl;dr i ruined my $200 m.2 motherboard just because of dvid issues. kmp

weird how EVERYTHING broke that day, even another system would randomly shutoff and restart (it's working fine now, i didn't change anything in it.. how strange), then a hdd suddenly died... U_U 

and now no where is selling any of the high end (let alone m.2 supporting) am3+ motherboards, as if i would have the money for it anyway.. i hate this life


----------



## Minotaurtoo

ocyt said:


> so i got my chip back from RMA, did lots of testing through the weekend, when i decided to try and enable DVID, i realized there was something wrong. anytime i set dynamic voltage, it may boot may not regardless of which LLC setting i had put, but if i turned the system off or restarted, it would lockup at and fail to post sometimes even bootlooping. i'd have to clear cmos just to boot up bios even. wasn't affecting my other chips, yet i stupidly still believed it was a motherboard/hardware issue, thought i may have gotten some thermal paste into the socket somehow. being the caveman that i am i tried to clean it (the socket) ended up bending a pin when trying to put my athlon II in it. mind you this was after flashing/loading the backup bios failed to fix the issue, it's strange though, i cleared cmos prior to putting in the chip and yet all my old profiles were still saved, after a reboot or two, they got cleared which is when i noticed the dvid issue.
> it was such a good chip too, 1.05v for stock 3.3ghz, 1.4125v for 4.6ghz (i could just set -.100 dvid and have stock APM/turbo clocks stable), anything past that i was drawing too much power for my psu, but it was still stable, even managed to get 5ghz @1.55v with only the first module group enabled (although i was seeing spikes up to 62C, it still never went higher than that), mind you this was after preliminary testing, 20-30minutes p95 then 20minutes of IBT avx, occasionally AOD stability test in the backround too
> 
> tl;dr i ruined my $200 m.2 motherboard just because of dvid issues. kmp
> 
> weird how EVERYTHING broke that day, even another system would randomly shutoff and restart (it's working fine now, i didn't change anything in it.. how strange), then a hdd suddenly died... U_U
> 
> and now no where is selling any of the high end (let alone m.2 supporting) am3+ motherboards, as if i would have the money for it anyway.. i hate this life


 sounds like you have a case of protonic mite infection... or perhaps a random hadron inversion in the baryon field... or it could be those mischievous leptons. All jokes aside, I am sorry your having so much trouble...


----------



## jclafi

Sorry for your loss !



ocyt said:


> so i got my chip back from RMA, did lots of testing through the weekend, when i decided to try and enable DVID, i realized there was something wrong. anytime i set dynamic voltage, it may boot may not regardless of which LLC setting i had put, but if i turned the system off or restarted, it would lockup at and fail to post sometimes even bootlooping. i'd have to clear cmos just to boot up bios even. wasn't affecting my other chips, yet i stupidly still believed it was a motherboard/hardware issue, thought i may have gotten some thermal paste into the socket somehow. being the caveman that i am i tried to clean it (the socket) ended up bending a pin when trying to put my athlon II in it. mind you this was after flashing/loading the backup bios failed to fix the issue, it's strange though, i cleared cmos prior to putting in the chip and yet all my old profiles were still saved, after a reboot or two, they got cleared which is when i noticed the dvid issue.
> it was such a good chip too, 1.05v for stock 3.3ghz, 1.4125v for 4.6ghz (i could just set -.100 dvid and have stock APM/turbo clocks stable), anything past that i was drawing too much power for my psu, but it was still stable, even managed to get 5ghz @1.55v with only the first module group enabled (although i was seeing spikes up to 62C, it still never went higher than that), mind you this was after preliminary testing, 20-30minutes p95 then 20minutes of IBT avx, occasionally AOD stability test in the backround too
> 
> tl;dr i ruined my $200 m.2 motherboard just because of dvid issues. kmp
> 
> weird how EVERYTHING broke that day, even another system would randomly shutoff and restart (it's working fine now, i didn't change anything in it.. how strange), then a hdd suddenly died... U_U
> 
> and now no where is selling any of the high end (let alone m.2 supporting) am3+ motherboards, as if i would have the money for it anyway.. i hate this life


----------



## Chargeit

What's up guys. I did a benchmark video of an Fx 6300 / Gtx 1050 ti. I know this is the 8xxx owners club but I figured the fx 6300 benchmarks are still relevant. 








*I still regret selling my Fx 8320/990fxa system. Would love to be able to bench the system.


----------



## Chargeit

What's up guys. I did a benchmark video of an Fx 6300 / Gtx 1050 ti. I know this is the 8xxx owners club but I figured the fx 6300 benchmarks are still relevant. 








*I still regret selling my Fx 8320/990fxa system. Would love to be able to bench the system.


----------



## ocyt

Minotaurtoo said:


> sounds like you have a case of protonic mite infection... or perhaps a random hadron inversion in the baryon field... or it could be those mischievous leptons. All jokes aside, I am sorry your having so much trouble...


lol i was starting to think someone sacrificed a goat to bestow upon me a day of bad luck, or some other voodoo esque nonsense as everything i seemed to touch decided to break, thanks for the laugh though.


jclafi said:


> Sorry for your loss !


ty
real shame i finally had a great clocking chip, but barely got to enjoy it. quite a noticeable improvement in dolphin on just 2cores at 5ghz.
i'm now using my burnt 970 motherboard with it, and a substantial undervolt (-75mv dvid) at stock clocks, sadly have to use the psu with the melted cpu connector, as other ones wont fit. which ironically is running better than my fancy 990fx and previous cpu, so it's not a total loss, albeit i also now have an m.2 ssd i'll need an adapter to make use of. guess i can go mow some lawns and buy a used mobo while hoping it's not broken, but i've been burned off ebay purrchases multiple times, so i really don't want to do that.

should i even bother RMAing the HDD? it died in under 6 months, with <50 power ons, <100hours, and <1tb reads/writes.. seems like a dumb idea to spend $20 on mailing it in only to have the rma break on me too


----------



## KingUniverse

I have my 8350 up to 5.2GHz on a GA-990fxa-UD7 with LLC on extreme. I'm using a 480, 60mm thick, all copper D5 loop from Alphacool and temps stay below 70°c (60° - 62°) on the socket and sit around 58°c on the cores (jumping to 65°- 68° occasionally but not for more than a second or two). The problem is my vCore, which will go to 1.56v every so often on stress tests. I know 1.55v is what AMD has stated is safe, but what about the occasional 1.56v on my extreme water loop? Am I killing my chip? The other option is 5.0GHz at around 1.5v, give or take. Any opinions?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

KingUniverse said:


> I have my 8350 up to 5.2GHz on a GA-990fxa-UD7 with LLC on extreme. I'm using a 480, 60mm thick, all copper D5 loop from Alphacool and temps stay below 70°c (60° - 62°) on the socket and sit around 58°c on the cores (jumping to 65°- 68° occasionally but not for more than a second or two). The problem is my vCore, which will go to 1.56v every so often on stress tests. I know 1.55v is what AMD has stated is safe, but what about the occasional 1.56v on my extreme water loop? Am I killing my chip? The other option is 5.0GHz at around 1.5v, give or take. Any opinions?


Depends on how you define as killing it.... you will be shortening it's lifespan even with a 5ghz OC at 1.5... but not significantly on either... I ran an 8350 for over a year with voltages above what you are...


----------



## Roland74Fun

Chargeit said:


> What's up guys. I did a benchmark video of an Fx 6300 / Gtx 1050 ti. I know this is the 8xxx owners club but I figured the fx 6300 benchmarks are still relevant.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/NKaauG21dEg
> 
> 
> *I still regret selling my Fx 8320/990fxa system. Would love to be able to bench the system.


Only the software optimization can do difference. Btw people runs to upgrade for few fps more.

My fx and wolfenstein TNC on 720p low.


----------



## jaredismee

Chargeit said:


> What's up guys. I did a benchmark video of an Fx 6300 / Gtx 1050 ti. I know this is the 8xxx owners club but I figured the fx 6300 benchmarks are still relevant.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/NKaauG21dEg
> 
> 
> *I still regret selling my Fx 8320/990fxa system. Would love to be able to bench the system.


still usin my vishera chip

gets 808 multi on cinebench r15 and 123 on single 

plan to upgrade, but am not in much of a hurry. it still handles everything just fine when paired with a fury x*


----------



## Minotaurtoo

jaredismee said:


> still usin my vishera chip
> 
> gets 808 multi on cinebench r15 and 123 on single
> 
> plan to upgrade, but am not in much of a hurry. it still handles everything just fine when paired with a fury x*



yup, and that's where people often go wrong thinking that they need a new cpu when it's really the gpu still holding them back... I may have gotten a few more fps out of a few games when I went ryzen, but it wasn't much


----------



## mattliston

my 8320e did fantastic when it was paired with a gtx 1070 that was OC'd to around 2100mhz. is absolute garbage with mt 2gb r7 370 in comparison.




I wonder that now with my 9590, since it hits over 5ghz so easily, runs ddr3 2666 happily, and enjoys even as high as a 2900mhz northbridge, would it be able to run great with a 1080 TI?


Guess Ill find out within the next few months. 1080 TI prices are great right now, and when nvidia finally drops the new arch cards, prices will drop further.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

mattliston said:


> my 8320e did fantastic when it was paired with a gtx 1070 that was OC'd to around 2100mhz. is absolute garbage with mt 2gb r7 370 in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder that now with my 9590, since it hits over 5ghz so easily, runs ddr3 2666 happily, and enjoys even as high as a 2900mhz northbridge, would it be able to run great with a 1080 TI?
> 
> 
> Guess Ill find out within the next few months. 1080 TI prices are great right now, and when nvidia finally drops the new arch cards, prices will drop further.





with clocks like that I would postulate that the transition from gpu bound to cpu bout would be around the 1080 region of gpu's in an average of top tier games... however each individual game will of coarse be different and vary according to the specific graphics settings with resolution being key... at 4k, a 9590 would pair nicely with a 1080ti... 1080p not so much unless all you were hoping for was around 50-80fps (depending on game selected) I've had some games my 9590 struggled with to get 60fps reaching 80% usage on one in particular... In "The Crew" in cities it would stutter mildly .... funny thing about that is at first the game was easier to run, but as they updated it and added details it started to increase cpu usage... no idea what they did exactly, but it was a noticeable difference in visual quality... I had some screenshots, but can't find them atm showing the difference, but whatever it was it caused the cpu load to increase.


----------



## mattliston

A lot of people say FX struggles when paired with good gpus and lower resolution (1080 and below)


But then, most people are not pushing their chips as hard as I do.


When is the last time someone had a working CL11 DDR3-2666 @1T capable IMC, combined with 2800mhz+ northbridge?


It did take 1.45volts cpu-nb, 1.66v dram,NB 1.8v @ 1.85v, and a NB chipset voltage of 1.225 to attain, but I believe those numbers are well within working/daily usage numbers, given my VRMs and northbridge MAX OUT at 45*C with a crafty fan setup (120mm radiator corsair fan, pointing directly at NB/VRMs)


Lets stoke some fires under FX owners, and get some good results coming in!




Scour ebay for 2017 year chips, its either very late 2016 or early 2017 like my 1704 chips, that seem to have such a hugely optimized IMC over even late year 2015 chips


----------



## jclafi

My FX-8350 is very old, very early bach, 2012 i believe... With 4 diim's of RAM i cannot go over 1600Mhz... I don't know if the problem is my Vengeance or the IMC. Anyway is a good overclocker.

See DDR3 @ 2666 w/ FX is quite crazy... Also 1.8v to N.B is insane... I have +0.5v to the IMC and 1.45v to N.B. 4.7ghz clock @ 5.0 Turbo. C1E and Cool and Quiet enabled.

See Ya !


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Hello FX Fans!

I would like to hear your opinion on a system with following specs:

FX 8350/70 (new one with wraith cooler)
ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
32 GB RAM HyperX FURY @1866 MHZ
Sapphire Radeon RX 580/8GB Special Edition.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Hello FX Fans!

I would like to hear your opinion on a system with following specs:

FX 8350/70 (new one with wraith cooler)
ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
32 GB RAM HyperX FURY @1866 MHZ
Sapphire Radeon RX 580/8GB Special Edition.


----------



## Melcar

Looks pretty decent. Had a similar build before:


FX 8320 (@4.6GHz)
Asus Sabertooth R2.0
32GB HyperX Fury @1866MHz
RX480 Nitro+


Did well running games at 1440p with medium settings. The 32GB of RAM was way overkill for my uses (never used more than 8GB). Make sure to get a SSD to go along with that build.


----------



## Melcar

Looks pretty decent. Had a similar build before:


FX 8320 (@4.6GHz)
Asus Sabertooth R2.0
32GB HyperX Fury @1866MHz
RX480 Nitro+


Did well running games at 1440p with medium settings. The 32GB of RAM was way overkill for my uses (never used more than 8GB). Make sure to get a SSD to go along with that build.


----------



## Melcar

YellowBlackGod said:


> Hello FX Fans!
> 
> I would like to hear your opinion on a system with following specs:
> 
> FX 8350/70 (new one with wraith cooler)
> ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
> 32 GB RAM HyperX FURY @1866 MHZ
> Sapphire Radeon RX 580/8GB Special Edition.



Looks pretty decent. Had a similar build before:


FX 8320 (@4.6GHz)
Asus Sabertooth R2.0
32GB HyperX Fury @1866MHz
RX480 Nitro+


Did well running games at 1440p with medium settings. The 32GB of RAM was way overkill for my uses (never used more than 8GB). Make sure to get a SSD to go along with that build.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

To tell you the truth, i am playing with the idea to....build this system. I have always been an intel user and i steel have an intel system with a 4790k i7 but i am tempted to build a similar fx one...just to make something different. I don't care that it is old tech and consumes more power it has still juice in it and can perform similar to an intel system.


----------



## Kryton

Although the chip is wounded (No dual channel RAM) it still flies and give nice clocks. 
http://hwbot.org/submission/3891492_bones_wprime___1024m_fx_8320_2min_54sec_391ms


----------



## mattliston

jclafi said:


> My FX-8350 is very old, very early bach, 2012 i believe... With 4 diim's of RAM i cannot go over 1600Mhz... I don't know if the problem is my Vengeance or the IMC. Anyway is a good overclocker.
> 
> See DDR3 @ 2666 w/ FX is quite crazy... Also 1.8v to N.B is insane... I have +0.5v to the IMC and 1.45v to N.B. 4.7ghz clock @ 5.0 Turbo. C1E and Cool and Quiet enabled.
> 
> See Ya !



you misunderstand or over-read my post. My northbridge chipset voltage is not over 1.25v. The NB 1.8v is a default 1.8v to some component on the motherboard. When bumped to around 1.825 or even 1.855v, it helps stabilize high bus clocks, such as 260mhz to even 350mhz. On my motherboard at least.




Yes, DDR3-2666 CL11 is great to have. It does require a bit of extra cpu-nb voltage and NB chipset voltage to operate, but did help noticeably in some benchmarks.




EDIT even the crappiest AMD FX chips could run 4 sticks beyond 1600mhz.


Good rule of thumb is 1.25volts cpu-nb, 2200mhz or 2400mhz NB, NB chipset at least 1.125, and make sure your ram timings are set correctly, and the ram is getting proper voltage.


If I leave my motherboard voltages at auto, my ram never sees over 1.5v


----------



## jaredismee

isn't 1.125 stock for the nb chipset? i run mine at 1.18, cpu nb at 1.425


----------



## mattliston

nb chipset is 1.1 default




shouldnt need more than 1.275 or 1.3 cpu-nb for 2400mhz


----------



## mattliston

nb chipset is 1.1 default




shouldnt need more than 1.275 or 1.3 cpu-nb for 2400mhz


Northbridge speed should really be above effective ram speed, not matching. That might be why it is needing a lot of voltage for stability,l if that is the case.


Try bumping to 2600mhz and leaving it around 1.4v cpu-nb, and retest


----------



## jaredismee

no, you are right 1.3 is fine on the board, i cant remember why i raised it to 1.425. might have been when i was troubleshooting stability and never dropped back down. didnt seem to hurt anything having it pumped up so i think i just didnt bother.

what benefits does 2600 c11 even have over 2400c9?

edit: no it is unstable on 1.3 cpu nb, can pass ibt on very high but not actual memory tests


----------



## jaredismee

edit


----------



## jaredismee

this site is so damn broken


----------



## diggiddi

mattliston said:


> you misunderstand or over-read my post. My northbridge chipset voltage is not over 1.25v. The NB 1.8v is a default 1.8v to some component on the motherboard. When bumped to around 1.825 or even 1.855v, it helps stabilize high bus clocks, such as 260mhz to even 350mhz. On my motherboard at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, DDR3-2666 CL11 is great to have. It does require a bit of extra cpu-nb voltage and NB chipset voltage to operate, but did help noticeably in some benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT even the crappiest AMD FX chips could run 4 sticks beyond 1600mhz.
> 
> 
> Good rule of thumb is 1.25volts cpu-nb, 2200mhz or 2400mhz NB, NB chipset at least 1.125, and make sure your ram timings are set correctly, and the ram is getting proper voltage.
> 
> 
> If I leave my motherboard voltages at auto, my ram never sees over 1.5v


I had a Problem with mine, it was always a choice between fast memory or Overclocking ie If my memory went over 1600mhz i couldn't OC the Cpu, if I kept cpu stock I could do 2400mhz (at least on 2 sticks)


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Truth is the FX chips are still capable of many things. It's the marketing policy of new products that gives tha impression that they are finished.


----------



## nanotm

and driver updates or lack of that will kill older product lines

my old Athlon xp system that I built in y2k died a death last month (the guy I sold it too a decade ago emailed me to let me know) 

by comparison the system I replaced it with from HP died in under 4 years.....


----------



## Roland74Fun

YellowBlackGod said:


> Truth is the FX chips are still capable of many things. It's the marketing policy of new products that gives tha impression that they are finished.


Yes, but if people watchs videos like this....
What would they have to tink?


----------



## jaredismee

Roland74Fun said:


> Yes, but if people watchs videos like this....
> What would they have to tink?
> 
> https://youtu.be/VZxjobUE1tQ


it is funny that i get higher scores across the board with my 9590 at 4.9 and a single r9 fury x* than he does with it at "5.0" with 2 rx 480s...


----------



## YellowBlackGod

I am ready to jump on the FX wagon with a brand new 8350 system and ditch my z97+ 4790k. All in all they perform the same. Just for the...change.


----------



## Roland74Fun

jaredismee said:


> it is funny that i get higher scores across the board with my 9590 at 4.9 and a single r9 fury x* than he does with it at "5.0" with 2 rx 480s...


It's very funny. Have you seen GTA V screen benchmark? 30 FPS (whit TXAA, on AMD vga , lol)....
My [email protected] ghz, same settings and only one RX480 8GB.... 63 FPS (average).


----------



## jclafi

Problably the motherboard is throttling so bad crypping the performance, but the sucker does not know that...

I have zero issues w/ my [email protected] and my games, everything runs very nice!

D+


----------



## specialedge

If I am going to join this movement, should I use my tuf sabertooth 990fx v3, or my cvfz, and with 8300 or 8320e?? Everything is disassembled, and my custom cooled aspirations for my ryzen 2700x are currently crippled with stagnation.... I need a project I can succeed on to boost me up!


----------



## mattliston

http://i.imgur.com/6ZSDax7.png


----------



## cssorkinman

mattliston said:


> http://i.imgur.com/6ZSDax7.png


Helpful chart , latency is important but throughput is as well.

Crank up your rig and see what it pumps out for read and write numbers in Aida 64's ram bench.


----------



## Jism

YellowBlackGod said:


> Truth is the FX chips are still capable of many things. It's the marketing policy of new products that gives tha impression that they are finished.


They are end of life. There are not motherboards being produced this very day if i'm correct. Your looking at old stocks now at many shops that still sell AM3+ stuff. That will vanish at some point. It's all on the ZEN boat now.

But yes. When properly done, and i'm talking HTT, MP, the right voltage curve, and the right power saving(s) enabled, they still are very competetive chips.

I've bin playing alot with my 8320. I am going to upgrade to Ryzen 2700x but the DDR4 pricing is what is holding me back. I "want" 32GB/3200Mhz RAM and that is more then the CPU itself. 16GB is limited for what i do daily.

I see really good numbers when pushing the HTT from 200 to 300Mhz. The CPU is faster at 4.6Ghz with a lower power draw compared to a 200Mhz HTT / 4.8Ghz. The huge power draw kicks in beyond 4.6Ghz already. I might attempt going 400Mhz HTT if the Crosshair Z accepts but i doubt it. It's hard to pass 330 already.


----------



## mattliston

bump nb-ht voltage from default 1.2 to 1.25, bump nb-1.8v to just under 1.9v, and start slaying some benches with 350mhz+


----------



## Solohuman

FX-8350 - Have issues booting into windows with 2750MHz on NB & HT, this with 275Mhz on the bus, running 2200MHz ram,
Ram is Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2133C11R, its stable with memtest86 @ 1100Mhz, default timings @ 1.525v

Raised NB, HT volts, (also VDDA - 2.575v) into "yellow" zone...lol.. not fussed, only going to use this rig for approx another month. 
But want to see what it's capable of doing when pushed, System is in my profile. 

Rolling back HT & NB to 2483MHz makes it boot into windows. 

Not sure what's going on here, but its not a major concern.

Curious as to what the NB 1.8v should be raised to though if using these frequencies? atm its on auto.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Solohuman said:


> FX-8350 - Have issues booting into windows with 2750MHz on NB & HT, this with 275Mhz on the bus, running 2200MHz ram,
> Ram is Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2133C11R, its stable with memtest86 @ 1100Mhz, default timings @ 1.525v
> 
> Raised NB, HT volts, (also VDDA - 2.575v) into "yellow" zone...lol.. not fussed, only going to use this rig for approx another month.
> But want to see what it's capable of doing when pushed, System is in my profile.
> 
> Rolling back HT & NB to 2483MHz makes it boot into windows.
> 
> Not sure what's going on here, but its not a major concern.
> 
> Curious as to what the NB 1.8v should be raised to though if using these frequencies? atm its on auto.


I know on mine I had "holes" in the bus frequency... and one I had was around 275... could go up to 300 and it would be ok... also 2750 is pretty high... I had to run really high voltages to get that to work stable... good luck : )


----------



## Solohuman

Minotaurtoo said:


> I know on mine I had "holes" in the bus frequency... and one I had was around 275... could go up to 300 and it would be ok... also 2750 is pretty high... I had to run really high voltages to get that to work stable... good luck : )


Yeah, its a challenge but don't mind the volts to keep it stable at the moment for my purposes. Upping the NB, HT & RAM frequencies certainly creates a smoother gaming experience at least with DX11 titles.

Run the Futuremark stress tests with Timespy & Firestrike, also PCMark10 because of its mass of I/O aspects over the whole system can give good idea for daily stability with gaming.


----------



## mattliston

NB 1.8v can be bumped to 1.855 if using large reference clocks and multipliers.


your NB HT voltage can also be bumped to around 1.25 from its default 1.2v


----------



## mattliston

NB 1.8v can be bumped to 1.855 if using large reference clocks and multipliers.


your NB HT voltage can also be bumped to around 1.25 from its default 1.2v


with high northrbidge clocks, I typically change my ram command rate from 1T to 2T, and I also max out the refernce cycle clock, from where my motherboard wants 300ns, to 350ns.




Im currently running 32gb (4x8gb) of the GSkill CL10 2400mhz ram at 2500mhz, and its glorious. Had a no boot for a while until I did the above things for ram, and BOOM, stable as all heck


----------



## Roland74Fun

Again, my AIO120 seems don't work properly.

65℃ on package playing Far cry5, cpu load 50% at 4.2ghz 1.29v.
So I tried putting my old artic freezer 13 co and. 45℃ max at the same setting.

I cleaned the radiator, put the thermal paste again, the pump works, the pipes are hot,
I do not know what to do.
Moving radiator seems to gurgle.
Air bubbles?

Two years ago this AIO held 4.6 at 1.41v 56℃....


----------



## Roland74Fun

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Solohuman

mattliston said:


> NB 1.8v can be bumped to 1.855 if using large reference clocks and multipliers.
> 
> 
> your NB HT voltage can also be bumped to around 1.25 from its default 1.2v
> 
> 
> with high northrbidge clocks, I typically change my ram command rate from 1T to 2T, and I also max out the refernce cycle clock, from where my motherboard wants 300ns, to 350ns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently running 32gb (4x8gb) of the GSkill CL10 2400mhz ram at 2500mhz, and its glorious. Had a no boot for a while until I did the above things for ram, and BOOM, stable as all heck


Thanks, what Vdimm does that ram run at in default mode? I'll bet 1.65v? 

My Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2133C11R is memtest86 stable & windows10 benching @1.55v, 11-11-11-27 - 2200Mhz.

You know I really thought Asus were not going to bother updating the bios on my Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 board anymore since 2501 bios. But glad I checked this out cause' new 2901 bios released back in '16 came out. 
So consequently, been doing a lot more HT & NB experimentation, along with RAM OC before I make the jump to AM4 platforms. 

I've been testing stability with gaming performance by using Futuremarks Timespy & Firestrike stress tests but now only extreme versions.

Aida64 Extreme report shows my OC attempts to be quite competitive with later (post 2012) Intel dual DDR3 platforms. 

As a guide, I only raise bios voltages to within limits of "yellow" zone indications for NB, HT & RAM. When I hit that ceiling, that's it for me with AM3+.


----------



## nanotm

Roland74Fun said:


> Again, my AIO120 seems don't work properly.
> 
> 65℃ on package playing Far cry5, cpu load 50% at 4.2ghz 1.29v.
> So I tried putting my old artic freezer 13 co and. 45℃ max at the same setting.
> 
> I cleaned the radiator, put the thermal paste again, the pump works, the pipes are hot,
> I do not know what to do.
> Moving radiator seems to gurgle.
> Air bubbles?
> 
> Two years ago this AIO held 4.6 at 1.41v 56℃....


well two things, its been generally warmer this year than two years ago, 

aio's become less effective over time, if its been in coninuous use that aio is probably low on fluid (they still suffer from evaporation through the tubing to some degree) if it hasnt been used much then it will have suffered setteling (guming up the workings) and be less effective for a while once it starts gettign used again, and then theres the fact that 120's just arnt as good at cooling as the larger rad

next tiem you pull it out for cleaning try shaking the rad and see if you can hear sediment in there, see if theres cavitation noises at the pump (just plug it into a power source ot run the pump) and maybe see if its in warrenty and get it RMA'd for fixing


----------



## gertruude

AIO120 arent really good enough for these chips....big air will crucify it.....id look into either big air or 240/360 aio or custom


----------



## hurricane28

Agreed, not worth buying the 120 mm aio's really.

go big air or 240 mm aio.


----------



## gertruude

hurricane28 said:


> Agreed, not worth buying the 120 mm aio's really.
> 
> go big air or 240 mm aio.


heyup hurricane long time no see  

hows the ryzen, im upgrading next year


----------



## hurricane28

gertruude said:


> heyup hurricane long time no see
> 
> hows the ryzen, im upgrading next year


Hey man, indeed long time. 

It suits me very very well actually. Its well worth the upgrade imo. Performance wise there is no comparison but overclocking wise i still had more fun on the FX platform to be honest, so much settings on Ryzen... 

Which one you go for?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Solohuman said:


> Yeah, its a challenge but don't mind the volts to keep it stable at the moment for my purposes. Upping the NB, HT & RAM frequencies certainly creates a smoother gaming experience at least with DX11 titles.
> 
> Run the Futuremark stress tests with Timespy & Firestrike, also PCMark10 because of its mass of I/O aspects over the whole system can give good idea for daily stability with gaming.


for some reason this thread keeps saying I haven't read all the posts despite having read all the posts, so I though maybe if I reply to a post it'll clear. Anyway, yeah upping all those makes a much smoother game play... way better than just core clocks alone.


----------



## hurricane28

Hey gerty, yes indeed. 

I really like my Ryezn so far. I only miss the overclocking from FX lol. Overclocking on Ryzen is no fun for me, soo much settings you wouldn't believe. As for the rest, i really really like it. 

What are you getting? Ryzen 2?


----------



## mattliston

120mm AIO's are great for video card DIY stuff.


I think a Noctua low profile cooler would out do many of the 120mm AIO's though.


----------



## Roland74Fun

nanotm said:


> aio's become less effective over time, if its been in continuous use that aio is probably low on fluid (they still suffer from evaporation through the tubing to some degree) if it hasnt been used much then it will have suffered setteling (guming up the workings) and be less effective for a while once it starts gettign used again, and then theres the fact that 120's just arnt as good at cooling as the larger rad.





gertruude said:


> AIO120 arent really good enough for these chips....big air will crucify it.....id look into either big air or 240/360 aio or custom





hurricane28 said:


> Agreed, not worth buying the 120 mm aio's really.
> 
> go big air or 240 mm aio.





mattliston said:


> 120mm AIO's are great for video card DIY stuff.
> I think a Noctua low profile cooler would out do many of the 120mm AIO's though.


Thank you all for the reply.

SO, I fixed everything. I took the aio and threw it in the trash can, then I put the old artic freezer back on 12 CO. Now all 10 degrees less on average.

Thank you all again.


----------



## gertruude

hurricane28 said:


> Hey gerty, yes indeed.
> 
> I really like my Ryezn so far. I only miss the overclocking from FX lol. Overclocking on Ryzen is no fun for me, soo much settings you wouldn't believe. As for the rest, i really really like it.
> 
> What are you getting? Ryzen 2?


Not sure yet, it depends how much i can save after the kids raid my wallet at christmas lol


----------



## Archol

Hey, I recently replaced my Hyper 212 with a Dark Rock 3 and swapped out the arctic mx-2 for Gelid GC Extreme. In aida 64, after 30 minutes at 26*C room temperature, I got these temps. Do they seem reasonable to you guys? Both side panels of the case are off, and I have 2x120 mm intakes and 3x120 mm exhausts. Mobo used is Asus 970 pro gaming/aura.


----------



## miklkit

Dark Rock's main claim to fame is silence. Is it quieter as well as cooler?


----------



## mattliston

Seems like your temp results are a bit off.


You said your side panels are off. Why? Does your case not allow good airflow?


I wonder if your cooler is recycling air, hence the small difference.


Either that, or the Hyper 212 still reins the king of budget cooling! lol


----------



## mattliston

Seems like your temp results are a bit off.


You said your side panels are off. Why? Does your case not allow good airflow?


I wonder if your cooler is recycling air, hence the small difference.


Either that, or the Hyper 212 still reins the king of budget cooling! lol


----------



## hurricane28

gertruude said:


> Not sure yet, it depends how much i can save after the kids raid my wallet at christmas lol


I hear ya man. But kids above anything man. They cost a limb or 2 but is worth it after all. 

Good luck man, hope you get what you want.


----------



## Archol

mattliston said:


> Seems like your temp results are a bit off.
> 
> 
> You said your side panels are off. Why? Does your case not allow good airflow?
> 
> 
> I wonder if your cooler is recycling air, hence the small difference.
> 
> 
> Either that, or the Hyper 212 still reins the king of budget cooling! lol


Well, the case is meh when it comes to airflow, like some other case makers, Segotep decided to block the front panel of the case with some useless "cool" looking plastic. Besides, I find it easier to take things in and out when the side panels are off. It's not recycling the air, the only problem is about 10% of the fan (the lower side) is kind of blocked by the high profile radiators g.skill uses on their memory kit. I've attached an image below with the interior of the case. There are 2 exhaust fans above the cpu cooler.


----------



## Archol

Also, half joking and half serious, I've found a realistic stress test for 24/7 usage overclocks. Premiere Pro CC with any render above 30 mins or 1 hour. The thing below took about 30 minutes to complete and apparently worked the CPU way beyond CinebenchR15 levels of stress. It's more realistic than Prime or IBT or other things, and puts more stress, at least temperature wise, on the cpu than AIDA64. Sorry for double posting, but whenever I try to edit the previous post, it keeps loading forever.


----------



## Mega Man

Archol said:


> Also, half joking and half serious, I've found a realistic stress test for 24/7 usage overclocks. Premiere Pro CC with any render above 30 mins or 1 hour. The thing below took about 30 minutes to complete and apparently worked the CPU way beyond CinebenchR15 levels of stress. It's more realistic than Prime or IBT or other things, and puts more stress, at least temperature wise, on the cpu than AIDA64. Sorry for double posting, but whenever I try to edit the previous post, it keeps loading forever.


Cinebench is not a stress test. It's a benchmark

They're is no such thing as realistic stress test. Your either stable, or not. Not kinda stable. 


You have every right not to care if you are, that's fine. 


In other news how is everyone, sorry I been away. Life got busy. 

I am currently looking to buy a travel trailer ( rv) around 33ft been borrowing my dad's and living it. Miss my pics though ( will be building a ryzen apu build for a htpc for the trailer) 


What is everyone else up to, Gerry? Hurr?


----------



## Blameless

Archol said:


> Also, half joking and half serious, I've found a realistic stress test for 24/7 usage overclocks. Premiere Pro CC with any render above 30 mins or 1 hour.


Realistic stress test is something of a contradiction in terms. If you actually use Premiere heavily, you are going to want a test that is far more demanding that Premiere itself, so you don't have to test with Premiere for hundreds of hours to have fair confidence that actual renders will reliably complete without error. If you don't use Premiere, then it's not a realistic test for you.


----------



## hurricane28

Mega Man said:


> Cinebench is not a stress test. It's a benchmark
> 
> They're is no such thing as realistic stress test. Your either stable, or not. Not kinda stable.
> 
> 
> You have every right not to care if you are, that's fine.
> 
> 
> In other news how is everyone, sorry I been away. Life got busy.
> 
> I am currently looking to buy a travel trailer ( rv) around 33ft been borrowing my dad's and living it. Miss my pics though ( will be building a ryzen apu build for a htpc for the trailer)
> 
> 
> What is everyone else up to, Gerry? Hurr?


Hey man, happens to us all i guess. 

Been busy myself too lately. I Quit the smokes and start doing fitness again for a couple of months now. 5 times a week 1,5 hour a day, no pain no gain i guess lol.

Other than that, enjoying and wondering about my Ryzen build. I quite like the new C7H board i got from Asus but it still has Fan issues which result in weird system fan behavior and can lead to full fan stop which than results in thermal shutdowns if you are not aware of it during gaming or are away. 

This new Ryzen platform is nothing like FX platform as in most cases its better to leave CPU ratio on auto because AMD manages core speed very well according to some tests.


----------



## gertruude

Mega Man said:


> Cinebench is not a stress test. It's a benchmark
> 
> They're is no such thing as realistic stress test. Your either stable, or not. Not kinda stable.
> 
> 
> You have every right not to care if you are, that's fine.
> 
> 
> In other news how is everyone, sorry I been away. Life got busy.
> 
> I am currently looking to buy a travel trailer ( rv) around 33ft been borrowing my dad's and living it. Miss my pics though ( will be building a ryzen apu build for a htpc for the trailer)
> 
> 
> What is everyone else up to, Gerry? Hurr?


Hey mega nice to see old pals again....i still check in from time to time....building a ryzen build next year hopefully.....still rocking my 8370 lol but upgraded me monitor to a curved 27" still 1080p though lol and new gtx strix 1060 6gb card

happy days

hope you are well


----------



## warpuck

I have 2 systems running a lightly overclocked 8350 16 GB SSD Win 7 system on a 890fx chipset, 10 year old 40" 1080 monitor/TV and a R5 1600 16 Gb CH6 & NVMe Win 10. For ordinary day to day non-gaming no massive spreadsheet crunching or rendering not much difference between the 2. Even took the GTX 690 out of the 8350 and replaced it with a HD7790.

The R5 is noticeably better now that it not stifled by the Prime + B350, when gaming. I have thought about taking the R9 285 out and going with a RX 580 or a 1070. I still don't think I will see $250 worth of improvements in gaming. Well, because I have not purchased any new titles for 2 years.

My 1600 is pretty happy with 3.9 Ghz every day use.

So my question is for those who have went to the 2600 series from the 1600 series and are using a X370 Mobo, RX 580 or a 1070.
I use a 6 year old, 27" 60Hz 2560 x 1440 on the Ryzen system. Is there $170 to $230 difference with the 2600 or can the 1600 still get the job done if I move on to the 580 or 1070?

The 700 power supply can handle the GTX 690. For gaming the R9 is slightly better and sucks less watts out of the wall. Plus not many games use both 680s anyway.


----------



## jclafi

The Ryzen R5 1600 is a very capable processor. Will handle the GTX1070 or RX580 easy @ 1080p or above. Since your CPU runs @ 3.9 GHz (a good overclock) it's even better scenario, but how about your memory clock's ?.

Most 2600 top out @ 4.2Ghz, have better memory support/overclock and lower cache latency. In the end you are looking for a 10~15% improve in performance, some times more if your memory runs @ lower clocks w/ the 1600. Also i recomend you to customize the timmings w/ Ryzen DRam calculator. The latency in my case went from 71 to 62ms..

In the end, if i was you, i whould update my motherboard BIOS and go for the R5 2600. Since you can sell your 1600 the investment in the 2600 will be very small, and the gains are noticiable.

Be sure to run the CPU w/ at least 3000/3200 CL16 memory. Ryzen loves higher clocks and low timmings.

A proper tunned R5 2600 system is a bullet ! Beat i5 8400 easy and runs games @ i5 8600 stock levels. King performance!

Good Luck !


----------



## Melcar

It really depends. If your current R5 1600 is already overclocked fairly high, the a R5 2600 won't give you much of an improvement. The R5 2600 won't overclock that much higher (luck of the draw in the end), so it will be a bit of a "diagonal-grade". 

For resolutions of +1440p and the video cards you specify, I would not bother with RAM upgrade unless it was to increase capacity. Speeds higher than 2400MHz won't give you a noticeable improvement in games. The video card will be maxed out a lot sooner than the CPU in those conditions.


----------



## mattliston

Ram speeds above 2400mhz do indeed give a nice increase, especially in very cpu limited games.


Ram speed directly impacts CPU performance on ryzen architecture, to the point that a stock clocked 1600 with 3200mhz ram can perform somewhat closely to a 4ghz 1600 with 2133 or 2400mhz ram


Overclocking the 1600 simply makes the magic even better.


Id say attain faster ram before attaining a 2600 (if you can bundle extra capacity along side it!), unless you find your 1600 is unable to run faster than 3000mhz ram at least.


There is a thread on here titled ryzen memory calculator, should help you yank some more performance out of what you already have. That is the best performance tweak, a free one!! Well, outside of your time.


Ryzen 1st gen is still very capable, even with the above stated facts. Plus, I cannot help but support system tweaking!


----------



## Melcar

For the resolution and video card he plans on using, the benefits from faster RAM will be small, if not hardly noticeable. Unless it's a very, very CPU heavy game. I basically have the same setup and notice very little gains in games going from 2133 to 2933. He may have other uses that may benefit from faster RAM, but for games the money is better spent elsewhere.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I noticed a big difference going from 2933 cas 16 to 3200 cas 14... actually settled on 3133 speeds with very tight timings cas 14, trcd 14, trp 14, tras 26, trfc 275 1T I can clock it at 3200mzh with those timings, but it isn't very stable... it'll play games and work just fine, but if I do any really memory intensive work it crashes... dropping to 3133 solved it and I get better performance there than I do using stock timings and 3200mhz.


----------



## instapeace

Bought this chip first year it came out. Still running great. Currently clocked to 4.8Ghz.
No plan to upgrade, still no real need to either.


----------



## bigdayve

I'm pretty happy with my OC at 4.8ghz. Please share recommendations, particularly on Asus Digi settings.


----------



## bigdayve

12th attempt to post jpegs...


----------



## cssorkinman

bigdayve said:


> 12th attempt to post jpegs...



Any idea what batch number your cpu is? If not - no big deal certainly not worth taking the cooler off but it would change the advice I'd give depending on if it was pre 1429 .


----------



## gertruude

cssorkinman said:


> Any idea what batch number your cpu is? If not - no big deal certainly not worth taking the cooler off but it would change the advice I'd give depending on if it was pre 1429 .


hey dude hope u are well all the best


----------



## cssorkinman

gertruude said:


> hey dude hope u are well all the best



Doin well here - kinda miss the hey days in this sub forum though.

All good across the pond?


----------



## gertruude

cssorkinman said:


> Doin well here - kinda miss the hey days in this sub forum though.
> 
> All good across the pond?


aye not b ad, i miss it too lol... check once a week ish to see if people post


----------



## bigdayve

cssorkinman said:


> Any idea what batch number your cpu is? If not - no big deal certainly not worth taking the cooler off but it would change the advice I'd give depending on if it was pre 1429 .


Hey Sorry I missed your posts. 

I do have a batch number etc:

FD8350FRW8KHK
FA 1751PGS
9HE7951Q80782


----------



## cssorkinman

bigdayve said:


> Hey Sorry I missed your posts.
> 
> I do have a batch number etc:
> 
> FD8350FRW8KHK
> FA 1751PGS
> 9HE7951Q80782


That should be a pretty efficient chip by comparison to the early batches. I'm really surprised it takes anywhere near that much voltage to run 4.8 ghz. 

The 12 volt rail seems to be drooping very badly in the 4.9 ghz IBT test picture - not sure if we covered what PSU you are using - model, age, etc?


----------



## bigdayve

I thought it seemed like an awful lot of v-core. Sorry I haven't been on in a while and it seems my rig was removed from my sig. I think it should be back. I have a DeepCool 750ST PSU.


----------



## cssorkinman

bigdayve said:


> I thought it seemed like an awful lot of v-core. Sorry I haven't been on in a while and it seems my rig was removed from my sig. I think it should be back. I have a DeepCool 750ST PSU.


That should be a fairly good psu - not sure what is up with the 12 volt readings on hwinfo dipping so low - a little concerning.

My late batch FX's would hit 4.9 ghz at around 1.45 volts but might not offer much clock headroom after that regardless of voltage (without funky cooling). Early chips were 1.5 v+ at that clock. 


4.8 is a pretty respectable clock for IBT AVX loads at any rate.


----------



## bigdayve

I just replaced an 8350 from 2013. 8350's are getting quite inexpensive, so I thought I would try a newer bin. My old 8350 performed almost exactly the same as this new one in terms of max speeds, volts per clock, temperatures at load, etc. 

It makes me wonder if my mobo or PSU are limiting the OC. Because my motherboard has no VRM temp sensors, I wonder if it is getting too hot. The VRM does have a heatsink mounted on the rear side of the mobo, and fans mounted on both sides. I even cut a big hole to accomodate a 140mm fan on the back of my case. So, air cooling the VRM is maxed out. Even with all of that modification I'm only able to get an extra 117 mhz


----------



## bigdayve

cssorkinman said:


> That should be a fairly good psu - not sure what is up with the 12 volt readings on hwinfo dipping so low - a little concerning.
> 
> My late batch FX's would hit 4.9 ghz at around 1.45 volts but might not offer much clock headroom after that regardless of voltage (without funky cooling). Early chips were 1.5 v+ at that clock.
> 
> 
> 4.8 is a pretty respectable clock for IBT AVX loads at any rate.


I went through a bunch of old screenshots. I noted that on my old 8320e that there wasn't significant vdroop on the 12v rail while running IBT AVX. It was always running at least 11.7 volts.

On the two 8350's I have had I have noted the vdroop on the 12v rail. I think that might be part of the instability on the 4.9ghz attempts. At stock clocks I never my minimum voltage is never below 11.17. As I increase the OC it can go under 11.

I know monitoring of the 12v rail in windows isn't super accurate, but the discrepancy is repeated screenshot after screenshot between the same system on an 8320e vs an 8350. Maybe if the 12v rail were running closer to 12v, I could drop the vcore and do a little higher clock, but I think I'll settle for the 4.8ghz. I kind of wish I would have spent >$100 on a PSU. My PSU will probably handle a newer more efficient processor just fine when the time comes.


----------



## cssorkinman

Have a gander here and join me in a victory lap. ( pay attention to the RE - responsiveness score). 

https://results.bapco.com/fdr/compare?ids=12897,12953,12984,13163,13289sparable Intel chips? 

$895 professional benchmarking program shows FX to be 2X as responsive as peer Intel's
and the only FX submission was made by..... INTEL CORP. I'm confident I could whip that RE score 

I'll be wearing my winning face lol.


----------



## specialedge

cssorkinman said:


> Have a gander here and join me in a victory lap. ( pay attention to the RE - responsiveness score).
> 
> https://results.bapco.com/fdr/compare?ids=12897,12953,12984,13163,13289sparable Intel chips?
> 
> $895 professional benchmarking program shows FX to be 2X as responsive as peer Intel's
> and the only FX submission was made by..... INTEL CORP. I'm confident I could whip that RE score
> 
> I'll be wearing my winning face lol.


That's awesome. I haven't seen that before. I am feeling inspired to get my fx system back rolling 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cssorkinman

specialedge said:


> That's awesome. I haven't seen that before. I am feeling inspired to get my fx system back rolling
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Been telling people that for years only to have them call me fan boy etc. I knew better  

Glad to have some concrete evidence to back me up


----------



## Minotaurtoo

cssorkinman said:


> Been telling people that for years only to have them call me fan boy etc. I knew better
> 
> Glad to have some concrete evidence to back me up


yes it is... I've always told people that my FX felt snappier than my intel rigs... even if the benchmarks didn't show it.. .now it's nice to have one that shows it.


----------



## gapottberg

Hey guys, finally back after a lengthy departure. Still running my FX-8320e and still amazed at how well 7 year old tech is holding up 3 OSs later. Pretty sure these things were running on Vista/7 on release. We are now on 10 and they run better than ever. You could never say that in the old days. Using win 98 era tech on XP was like watching a possum hump a tortise in most cases. Baffling how this tech has held up when it was touted as such a dog on release. I hear it opens up it's legs even more under certain other operating systems.


----------



## nanotm

gapottberg said:


> Hey guys, finally back after a lengthy departure. Still running my FX-8320e and still amazed at how well 7 year old tech is holding up 3 OSs later. Pretty sure these things were running on Vista/7 on release. We are now on 10 and they run better than ever. You could never say that in the old days. Using win 98 era tech on XP was like watching a possum hump a tortise in most cases. Baffling how this tech has held up when it was touted as such a dog on release. I hear it opens up it's legs even more under certain other operating systems.



not really when you consider its 8 cores and on release the OS could only really use 2 of them properly, windows 10 is the first os that was actually able to truely utilise all of the cores available (without needing an upgrade to the enterprise version) and even so the majority of programs still only use one or two cores, indeed unless you programmed in core affinity it was nt uncommon in earlier versions of windows for everythign to try running on the same one or two cores (in order to account for the fact that intel only made a 2 core CPU outside of the pro market, somethign i noticed with xp-64 when i had 4 core amd cpu back in 2005) 


of course if you had the time to spend tuning each program or game you could tweak performance unfortunatly it was never as good as intel performance due to windows insitence that it only ran on the 1st core instead of letting you direct it all to core 8 (the slowest single core) there was a hack that let you do it if you didnt mind coding it in manually..... yeah i never did that one, 


as for xp i remeber doing the hack to let it boot with more than 1.5gb of total memory (ram + vmem combined) and use all of it.... the first time i booted that system with 2gb of ram and a 500MB gfx card was out of this world fast, (well compaird to how it worked before the OS hack lol) 


besides the fx8350 in my pc has been there for at least 6 years and running at 4.6 GHZ on all cores for most of the time (it could run at up to 5GHz but only for about an hour before the thermal cutout would set in on the vrm's, 4.6 it can run for 30+ hours of heavy gaming with no problems) had to step it down to 4.4 last year when i swapped cases and once again vrm temps caused shutdowns...

just ordered a r7 2700x though and this one will be off to one of my kids for xmas as an nice upgrade for them from the 1055t cpu thats been under heavy abuse for the last 8 years


----------



## bigdayve

cssorkinman said:


> That should be a pretty efficient chip by comparison to the early batches. I'm really surprised it takes anywhere near that much voltage to run 4.8 ghz.
> 
> The 12 volt rail seems to be drooping very badly in the 4.9 ghz IBT test picture - not sure if we covered what PSU you are using - model, age, etc?


There was a good sale on a PSU, so I picked up a new one. It's a Seasonic Focus 750FX. I haven't done a lot of work on my OC since getting it. So far, I haven't hit any higher clocks on ram or CPU. However, I was able to turn my vcore down four notches and maintain the same clocks. Also, the HWiNfO64 is no longer reading vdroop on the 12v rail.

I'm hoping to squeeze another 100mhz, but it doesn't look to promising. So far I haven't even been able to do that with a multi-only OC. In any case, the new PSU should serve me well for a long time. It even has a 10 year warranty.


----------



## cssorkinman

bigdayve said:


> There was a good sale on a PSU, so I picked up a new one. It's a Seasonic Focus 750FX. I haven't done a lot of work on my OC since getting it. So far, I haven't hit any higher clocks on ram or CPU. However, I was able to turn my vcore down four notches and maintain the same clocks. Also, the HWiNfO64 is no longer reading vdroop on the 12v rail.
> 
> I'm hoping to squeeze another 100mhz, but it doesn't look to promising. So far I haven't even been able to do that with a multi-only OC. In any case, the new PSU should serve me well for a long time. It even has a 10 year warranty.


That will make for a much happier system - might have just saved your rig by replacing that psu.


----------



## gapottberg

Question...my FX-8420e recently got a DDR 3 upgrade to 16GB of 2400 mhz speed ram. I have a spare $100 laying around for parts and was wondering if just grabbing a matching kit of the same stuff to put me at 32GB would be useful at all. As far as I can tell the largest amount of system memory my CPU uses when gaming is only 9GB...so there is that...but I have heard that in some workloads using 32GB actually helps performance as long as you can keep same timings and speed using 4 dims which is never a given.


----------



## cssorkinman

gapottberg said:


> Question...my FX-8420e recently got a DDR 3 upgrade to 16GB of 2400 mhz speed ram. I have a spare $100 laying around for parts and was wondering if just grabbing a matching kit of the same stuff to put me at 32GB would be useful at all. As far as I can tell the largest amount of system memory my CPU uses when gaming is only 9GB...so there is that...but I have heard that in some workloads using 32GB actually helps performance as long as you can keep same timings and speed using 4 dims which is never a given.


It wouldn't be useful in my particular situation - rarely go over 8 gb's usage and it would be very difficult for me to run the timings/frequency that would give the best performance for what I normally do trying to push 32 gb.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

gapottberg said:


> Question...my FX-8420e recently got a DDR 3 upgrade to 16GB of 2400 mhz speed ram. I have a spare $100 laying around for parts and was wondering if just grabbing a matching kit of the same stuff to put me at 32GB would be useful at all. As far as I can tell the largest amount of system memory my CPU uses when gaming is only 9GB...so there is that...but I have heard that in some workloads using 32GB actually helps performance as long as you can keep same timings and speed using 4 dims which is never a given.


 I just upgraded and mixed kits for 24gb with same timings as the lower set is working well but you always chance it....8 wasnt enough for games i was playing....seeing around 12 usually used now....I got lucky so far same oc mixed ram kits and 4 slots used for 2133... I also added an adata 2880 480gb drive...so much quicker drive than SATA anything...


----------



## Alastair

*Club Dead?*

Am I the only one still knocking around with his FX?


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> Am I the only one still knocking around with his FX?



Hello There!


----------



## Alastair

cssorkinman said:


> Hello There!


Hey hey!


----------



## Undervolter

Alastair said:


> Am I the only one still knocking around with his FX?


Hey, Alastair! Long time no see! Nice to you see you againn! I went Ryzen 2600 recently, but i still keep an auxiliary FX rig and spare parts for more if i wanted.


----------



## Alastair

Undervolter said:


> Hey, Alastair! Long time no see! Nice to you see you againn! I went Ryzen 2600 recently, but i still keep an auxiliary FX rig and spare parts for more if i wanted.


Yeah life happened.. Got busy new job moved house etc. Etc. Things just got busy. Also the new OCN look scared me away for a bit. But I got home sick. Still don't like the new OCN design but whatever guess it's here to stay. I'm still rocking my FX. But I'm swapping out my Fury's for a single Vega 64 since MGPU has gone for a ball of turd.


----------



## bigdayve

Alastair said:


> Am I the only one still knocking around with his FX?


Still here! I bought an 8370 (non-e version) a while ago. Then I backed up my hard drives and popped it in to my motherboard. I loaded my 8350 OC profile at 4.8ghz with a 233 FSB clock and energy saving settings enabled. It worked first try! I wasn't even sure it would post. Turned out it was stable in 20 rounds of very high IBT, just like the 8350.

I tried to OC it a little bit and I haven't been able to clock it any higher. I tried with all energy saving settings disabled. When the FSB OC didn't work, I tried to go with a multi-only overclock with no luck. When I try to push it over 4.8ghz I start getting Windows Hardware Errors (WHEA) in HWiNFO64, which I don't remember seeing any of them before. It racks them up quickly so I'm concerned I could brick some hardware. I may tweak with it a little more, but I was just hoping to squeeze 4.9 or 5.0 ghz out of it. This is the third 83XX series CPU in this motherboard and they all clocked the same. I'm wondering if my ram or Mobo are to blame.

Long story short, I'm still banging my head against the wall overclocking a Vishera CPU  Still a great home office PC and still playing Witcher 3 at 1080p, max graphics settings, with at 45-60 FPS. With Cool n Quiet enabled, I doubt it's gobbling up that much more energy than a newer more platform. FX is still good enough for me.


----------



## Undervolter

Alastair said:


> Yeah life happened.. Got busy new job moved house etc. Etc. Things just got busy. Also the new OCN look scared me away for a bit. But I got home sick. Still don't like the new OCN design but whatever guess it's here to stay. I'm still rocking my FX. But I'm swapping out my Fury's for a single Vega 64 since MGPU has gone for a ball of turd.


I know what you mean. I was away from the forum too. Got back only because i upgraded and wanted some info. I know what you mean about OCN. It's weird. Runs heavy, if you don't log in you see as last post dates that are 1 week old, most forumers have disappeared. I had an issue where if check just accept the cookies, i was getting hundreds of adds at the bottom page... Anyway, it's good to see one more of the glorious FX band of brothers.


----------



## miklkit

Alastair said:


> Hey hey!



Hey there!


I got a 1440p monitor and started seeing cpu loads of 80-90%, so moved to Ryzen. The FX is sitting in a corner looking forlorn.


----------



## Alastair

Undervolter said:


> I know what you mean. I was away from the forum too. Got back only because i upgraded and wanted some info. I know what you mean about OCN. It's weird. Runs heavy, if you don't log in you see as last post dates that are 1 week old, most forumers have disappeared. I had an issue where if check just accept the cookies, i was getting hundreds of adds at the bottom page... Anyway, it's good to see one more of the glorious FX band of brothers.


I just keep the adblocker running. OCN feels so clunky and dated compared to the old version.


----------



## Alastair

miklkit said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> I got a 1440p monitor and started seeing cpu loads of 80-90%, so moved to Ryzen. The FX is sitting in a corner looking forlorn.


So FX is starting to loose the plot on a Vega eh? I got a Vega 64 on its way to me now. Dunno how the ol' Visshy is going to do with it. But two Fury's and MGPU just aint worth it at the moment. Going for broke on single GPU performance until one day DX12 rights all that is wrong in the mGPU multi-verse


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> So FX is starting to loose the plot on a Vega eh? I got a Vega 64 on its way to me now. Dunno how the ol' Visshy is going to do with it. But two Fury's and MGPU just aint worth it at the moment. Going for broke on single GPU performance until one day DX12 rights all that is wrong in the mGPU multi-verse



Looking forward to the results you get with that combo. That sapphire nitro is looking pretty good , might upgrade.


----------



## miklkit

Alastair said:


> So FX is starting to loose the plot on a Vega eh? I got a Vega 64 on its way to me now. Dunno how the ol' Visshy is going to do with it. But two Fury's and MGPU just aint worth it at the moment. Going for broke on single GPU performance until one day DX12 rights all that is wrong in the mGPU multi-verse



That was with a Fury! It turns out that the FX was better on old games but DX11 is Ryzen all the way. 



My Sapphire Vega 64 is an oddball. It averages 68fps in Assassins Creed: Odyssey but 26fps in Subnautica. Plus wattman doesn't work with it so I ended up using Trixx.


----------



## Alastair

cssorkinman said:


> Looking forward to the results you get with that combo. That sapphire nitro is looking pretty good , might upgrade.


Yeah I am quite excited. I am getting a reference PCB Sapphire 64 black. I bought it used for 4350 ZAR incl shipping. Which is around 300usd. No liquid or special editions here. I have ordered a barrow waterblock for it as well. I am still only on page 53 out of like 180 or so in the Vega owners thread. So not up to date yet. I am not sure what clocks I can expect from V64. But based on what I have seen I want to hit around 1750MHz core. And maybe around 1100MHz HBM. I have seen some reports of 1800MHz core. But like I said only on page 53 on the Vega owners club so that information is far from up to date.


----------



## specialedge

I'm somewhat melancholy about it, but I finally let go of my sabertooth 990fx r3.0 board to an Ebay buyer. Fortunately with original box and accessories it put me halfway to a 9900k. I will always have a special place in my heart for FX overclocking for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdayve

specialedge said:


> I'm somewhat melancholy about it, but I finally let go of my sabertooth 990fx r3.0 board to an Ebay buyer. Fortunately with original box and accessories it put me halfway to a 9900k. I will always have a special place in my heart for FX overclocking for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I hear you. It is always getting more and more tempting to leave the platform. https://www.microcenter.com/single_...&MccGuid=645aca4d-43c5-4497-8807-c78fe11bafcc


----------



## Melcar

Anyone tried running the new Cinebench on their FX? I ran it a few times of my old FX8320 that's now on my kid brother's PC. CPU @ 4GHz with 2400MHz NB got me 1224 in the multicore test. Bumping the NB to 2600MHz put the score at 1308. I can't overclock the CPU much due to the weak board it is on now.


----------



## Alastair

Melcar said:


> Anyone tried running the new Cinebench on their FX? I ran it a few times of my old FX8320 that's now on my kid brother's PC. CPU @ 4GHz with 2400MHz NB got me 1224 in the multicore test. Bumping the NB to 2600MHz put the score at 1308. I can't overclock the CPU much due to the weak board it is on now.


I will soon. Just waiting for my vega 64 to arrive and then i can rebuild my loop.


----------



## Undervolter

miklkit said:


> That was with a Fury! It turns out that the FX was better on old games but DX11 is Ryzen all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sapphire Vega 64 is an oddball. It averages 68fps in Assassins Creed: Odyssey but 26fps in Subnautica. Plus wattman doesn't work with it so I ended up using Trixx.


For general computing, my Ryzen 2600 (stock) feels sliiiightly faster than [email protected] (i believe it has to do with better SATA controllers). In games, where i really felt the difference, is my CPU bound games (Shogun 2, Europa Universalis IV). Skyrim zero benefit (i was expecting at least a boost in Whiterun, but nothing).

Overall, i am happy, the motherboard is very, very, easygoing (my opinion about MSI has skyrocketed), but, i think an overclocked FX, is not dead yet. It's certainly not dead for a general purpose desktop and not dead yet for games. Overall, the upgrade wasn't earth shattering (with the caveat that i don't have new games). But, the joy alone to be able to run at such cool temperatures, having a motherboard that is trouble-free and the slight increase in desktop snappiness, was worth it, i guess. But, for someone who doesn't play demanding modern games, it's a sort of an overkill.


----------



## Undervolter

Alastair said:


> I just keep the adblocker running. OCN feels so clunky and dated compared to the old version.


I will let Opera's adblocker speak for myself. Observe the text below the part that says "135 on this site". Not my words... 


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=258692&thumb=1

If i keep scrolling down, it loads more and more and more. I once disabled the adblocker and was overwhelmed by any kind of advertisement you can think of. :h34r-smi


----------



## Undervolter

Alastair said:


> I just keep the adblocker running. OCN feels so clunky and dated compared to the old version.


I will let Opera's adblocker speak on my behalf. Observe the text below the part that says "135 on this site". Not my words... 


https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=258692&thumb=1

If i keep scrolling down, it loads more and more and more. I once disabled the adblocker and was overwhelmed by any kind of advertisement you can think of. :h34r-smi


----------



## Melcar

Undervolter said:


> For general computing, my Ryzen 2600 (stock) feels sliiiightly faster than [email protected] (i believe it has to do with better SATA controllers). In games, where i really felt the difference, is my CPU bound games (Shogun 2, Europa Universalis IV). Skyrim zero benefit (i was expecting at least a boost in Whiterun, but nothing).
> 
> Overall, i am happy, the motherboard is very, very, easygoing (my opinion about MSI has skyrocketed), but, i think an overclocked FX, is not dead yet. It's certainly not dead for a general purpose desktop and not dead yet for games. Overall, the upgrade wasn't earth shattering (with the caveat that i don't have new games). But, the joy alone to be able to run at such cool temperatures, having a motherboard that is trouble-free and the slight increase in desktop snappiness, was worth it, i guess. But, for someone who doesn't play demanding modern games, it's a sort of an overkill.



The change from a FX8320 @ 4.6GHz to a stock 1700 did feel rather "drastic" to me, in both games and general desktop use. The extra cores must have helped greatly I guess.


----------



## Undervolter

Melcar said:


> The change from a FX8320 @ 4.6GHz to a stock 1700 did feel rather "drastic" to me, in both games and general desktop use. The extra cores must have helped greatly I guess.


It probably depends on whether you play new, heavy games and what exactly you do on the desktop. In my case, now that i don't do video encoding (i 've actually kept an FX rig dedicated for that), the CPU is doing nothing and half of the threads are parked. So i see no gain in the desktop, except for few very specific programs that a bit more singlethreaded, but they still don't saturate a core... 

This screenshot is indicative. 76% highest thread load. And that was when i was loading a gazillion of advertisements here in oc.net. Basically, for ordinary desktop use, i load 50% of a thread's capacity. Which is why i don't see much of change compared to FX.


----------



## Alastair

Undervolter said:


> I will let Opera's adblocker speak for myself. Observe the text below the part that says "135 on this site". Not my words...
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=258692&thumb=1
> 
> If i keep scrolling down, it loads more and more and more. I once disabled the adblocker and was overwhelmed by any kind of advertisement you can think of. :h34r-smi


I don't know if I can ever get used to OCN under the reigns of VS. Where have all the regulars gone? Traffic is down 50% year on year and probably 80% since the switch to VS. So where has everyone gone to? Any nice forums out there?


----------



## Undervolter

Alastair said:


> I don't know if I can ever get used to OCN under the reigns of VS. Where have all the regulars gone? Traffic is down 50% year on year and probably 80% since the switch to VS. So where has everyone gone to? Any nice forums out there?


I know pretty much the same as you. The forum has gone downhill. Unless you log in, it doesn't even show you the recent posts, for crying out loud! I was away for 1 1/2 years, i come back and it's like someone had a bomb explode in the forum.


----------



## bigdayve

This is my third attempt to post. Hopefully no "database error this time." My Cinebench score was 1520 in Cinebench 20.


----------



## Gen

bigdayve said:


> This is my third attempt to post. Hopefully no "database error this time." My Cinebench score was 1520 in Cinebench 20.


I got 1557 at 4.6GHz. These chips are barely still holding up, but they are still holding up.


Keep hoping I get the chance to upgrade soon lol.


----------



## Melcar

Gen said:


> I got 1557 at 4.6GHz. These chips are barely still holding up, but they are still holding up.
> 
> 
> Keep hoping I get the chance to upgrade soon lol.



For a near decade old CPU, I say they are doing pretty good.


----------



## Alastair

Melcar said:


> For a near decade old CPU, I say they are doing pretty good.


As soon as my Vega blockl arrives ill rebuild and redo 5GHz and see what that spits out at me


----------



## bigdayve

Alastair said:


> As soon as my Vega blockl arrives ill rebuild and redo 5GHz and see what that spits out at me


Looking forward to it. I bet with those high NB and HTT timings you'll get at least a 1700.

My Cinebench was actually 1588, but I couldn't correct my previous post because my internet or OCN was acting up.


----------



## chrisjames61

Undervolter said:


> I know pretty much the same as you. The forum has gone downhill. Unless you log in, it doesn't even show you the recent posts, for crying out loud! I was away for 1 1/2 years, i come back and it's like someone had a bomb explode in the forum.


I agree. The forum is pretty dead. IMHO most tech forums are in their death throes. I spend more time watching tech channels on YouTube these days.


----------



## Alastair

chrisjames61 said:


> I agree. The forum is pretty dead. IMHO most tech forums are in their death throes. I spend more time watching tech channels on YouTube these days.


Eh. I'm going to stick around. Adapt to the change. And keep it ALIVE!


----------



## Undervolter

I wrote this 2 days ago, i couldn't send it, so i saved it and post it now. Fortunately, right now the forum runs better.



chrisjames61 said:


> I agree. The forum is pretty dead. IMHO most tech forums are in their death throes. I spend more time watching tech channels on YouTube these days.


I was trying to post for 1 minute. Multiquote wouldn't work, i was getting "database error". I was trying to edit my post the other day, same thing. I click "Go advanced", it tries for ages to load the page and nothing happens. At the end, after 1 minute, i get "database error", again today. This is my 5th attempt to post. Unless they do something fast, the situation will be irreversible. I too, ended up consulting more youtube than the forum before purchasing Ryzen. If i don't login, this is what i see as last activity: Last posts: 21-2-2019. ? don't know of any forum to have survived for long, with such problems.





Alastair said:


> Eh. I'm going to stick around. Adapt to the change. And keep it ALIVE!


The forum just runs very badly for me. It's buggy (apart the ads). Not to mention that even my local forums work better and are more active nowdays than this (unbelievable 1,5 years ago). But it was nice to see you "FX veterans" again. Fortunately, i don't have much incentive to be as active as i was in FX days anymore and the forum sure doesn't lure you to be. I will visit from time to time or to ask you something if i have some trouble or just to say hello to the old FX friends, but, the forum has become too much of a pain for regular use and frankly, unless i decide to overclock (which i doubt), there isn't something i can see where i will need help. This motherboard has very easygoing UEFI.


----------



## Alastair

So since IBT isn't really updated anymore what do you guys use to stress test your cpus these days. Whether it's FX or Ryzen or whatever. I've seen people using AIDA64. Is that any good at stress testing overclocks?


----------



## specialedge

It is still a good stress test for FX. For ryzen, I only stress test with prime95 anymore, or asus realbench, just to determine stability. They will pretty much tell you whether it will hold or not, and the new prime95 has options to turn off whichever avx instruction set your CPU doesnt support 

Aida64 is a weird bird, I think its more like Siv64 burn-in test than a real stress test. It will get your temps up but other tests will fail where it will pass. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## THC Butterz

Alastair said:


> So since IBT isn't really updated anymore what do you guys use to stress test your cpus these days. Whether it's FX or Ryzen or whatever. I've seen people using AIDA64. Is that any good at stress testing overclocks?


 OCCT is about as good of a stress test suite as you will find for CPUs, PSUs, and GPUs, otherwise prime 95 is OK also, AIDA is great, just a bit more than needed to that program for me


----------



## Undervolter

Alastair said:


> So since IBT isn't really updated anymore what do you guys use to stress test your cpus these days. Whether it's FX or Ryzen or whatever. I've seen people using AIDA64. Is that any good at stress testing overclocks?


To be honest, i still used IBT AVX on Ryzen and also the current Prime95 version. But since i run stock clocks, didn't run it for hours like i used to do in FX.


----------



## neurotix

Alastair said:


> I don't know if I can ever get used to OCN under the reigns of VS. Where have all the regulars gone? Traffic is down 50% year on year and probably 80% since the switch to VS. So where has everyone gone to? Any nice forums out there?





chrisjames61 said:


> I agree. The forum is pretty dead. IMHO most tech forums are in their death throes. I spend more time watching tech channels on YouTube these days.



Agreed! Blame lack of net neutrality, corporate takeover of the internet (compare 10 years ago or better yet, 20 years ago to now- all innovation is gone), and especially blame Reddit, Facebook and Youtube, but especially Reddit, for mass consolidation of the entire internet. Or at least people's free discourse and the ability to CHOOSE what forum you want to participate in.

Pretty sad.

Also, hi guys.  Yes, I exist.


----------



## Alastair

So guys I cant remember what vishera tops out in terms of memory speed. If I remember 2400 was like tops for 2 sticks and 2133 was like the most for 4 sticks? I seem to remember also @cssorkinman mentioned dual sided sticks perform better than single sided. But I was looking at getting a set of Kingston HyperX Predator sticks at 2666 @ cas 11 or the 2800 kit @ cas 12. I know the fx wont hit those speeds. But if I can hit 2400 on four sticks(probably not likely) or 2133 but at lower latency than what I am currently running (2000 9-9-10-27) then I want to have a shot at it. I want to try 2000 or 2133 at cas 7 if I can. Or 2400 at 9 but with 4 sticks I dont think the controller can do that. But since I can get these kits for cheap and it would only require minimum money after selling my current ram then why not. FX scales well with memory so if I can squeeze just a tiny bit more out of my vishera I can extend its life just a bit more as I dont want to upgrade yet. Well I cant afford to upgrade at this point so I need to get what I can out of my cpu. I want to keep my cpu going as long as possible. I love seeing peoples faces when I tell them I am still running FX in 2019 and I want to try keep her going into 2020 as well. 

What is the best memory clock / timing people achieved on Vishera @cssorkinman @Johan45


----------



## jaredismee

https://i.gyazo.com/c1370872087f6bfb85c8301225cb83bf.png


----------



## jaredismee

ok well idk why but i am having tons of issues posting here, sorry for double post.

that is what i run currently. the old gigabyte board i had did not like those numbers much but the chvfz does so just fine

i also plan to upgrade, but am using this vishera for now still too


----------



## Alastair

jaredismee said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/c1370872087f6bfb85c8301225cb83bf.png


2x4GB?


----------



## jaredismee

yea it is 8GB (2x4) Trident x

it seems to get the job done still.


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> So guys I cant remember what vishera tops out in terms of memory speed. If I remember 2400 was like tops for 2 sticks and 2133 was like the most for 4 sticks? I seem to remember also @cssorkinman mentioned dual sided sticks perform better than single sided. But I was looking at getting a set of Kingston HyperX Predator sticks at 2666 @ cas 11 or the 2800 kit @ cas 12. I know the fx wont hit those speeds. But if I can hit 2400 on four sticks(probably not likely) or 2133 but at lower latency than what I am currently running (2000 9-9-10-27) then I want to have a shot at it. I want to try 2000 or 2133 at cas 7 if I can. Or 2400 at 9 but with 4 sticks I dont think the controller can do that. But since I can get these kits for cheap and it would only require minimum money after selling my current ram then why not. FX scales well with memory so if I can squeeze just a tiny bit more out of my vishera I can extend its life just a bit more as I dont want to upgrade yet. Well I cant afford to upgrade at this point so I need to get what I can out of my cpu. I want to keep my cpu going as long as possible. I love seeing peoples faces when I tell them I am still running FX in 2019 and I want to try keep her going into 2020 as well.
> 
> What is the best memory clock / timing people achieved on Vishera @cssorkinman @Johan45


4x4 dual sided Cl 11 2400 ( beasts) 4x4 single sided CL 10 2613(avexir blitz) mhz - IRRC Best FX 8 core IMC I have on the CHV-Z - Most instances the dual sided outperformed the single despite the speed difference. Not fully stable but had very few issues for daily use.

I have some CL10 2933 dominator plats sitting here but they are finicky with AMD platforms - still need to figure them out some time.
Be well


----------



## Alastair

jaredismee said:


> yea it is 8GB (2x4) Trident x
> 
> it seems to get the job done still.


 sweet 2400 at cas 9 is decent



cssorkinman said:


> 4x4 dual sided Cl 11 2400 ( beasts) 4x4 single sided CL 10 2613(avexir blitz) mhz - IRRC Best FX 8 core IMC I have on the CHV-Z - Most instances the dual sided outperformed the single despite the speed difference. Not fully stable but had very few issues for daily use.
> 
> I have some CL10 2933 dominator plats sitting here but they are finicky with AMD platforms - still need to figure them out some time.
> Be well


So you managed 2400+ on fx with 4 sticks? Thats amazing! You have the hyper x beasts that are dual sided. You have any idea if the predators are dual sided as well?

What sort of dram voltages and cpu-nb voltages do you need to stabilize that?

I really want to get the predators if for nothing else just for those blue heatspreaders. I think they look siiiiiick!


----------



## nanotm

Alastair said:


> sweet 2400 at cas 9 is decent
> 
> 
> 
> So you managed 2400+ on fx with 4 sticks? Thats amazing! You have the hyper x beasts that are dual sided. You have any idea if the predators are dual sided as well?
> 
> What sort of dram voltages and cpu-nb voltages do you need to stabilize that?
> 
> I really want to get the predators if for nothing else just for those blue heatspreaders. I think they look siiiiiick!


 well it took 1.65v coupled with a ram cooler to get mine up to 2200 (vengeance 1800) cant remember the exact timings but they were pretty loose for it to be stable, I reset everythign back to defualt though and moved the ram cooler over to my new ryzen system though since it needs it more now and my kids dont understand how to monitor temps so they dont OC... still got the old 8350 though even if I dropped it back to a 4k all core run from the 4.5k it was doing for the last almost decade....


----------



## Alastair

So i see that the predators are single sided MFR sticks. It seems if I am looking for dual sided kits I wont be finding it in 4GB sticks. So if i want dual sided i need 8GB sticks. Which means in 4 slots that means i need a 32GB kit. I can get a 32GB kit but its 1600mhz. So while i am sure they are dual sided, I dont think they will hit the sort of clocks i want. 

My current corsair sticks are single sided anyway. Samsung and micron ICs. So I am sure getting better single sided kits will yeild benifits anyway...


----------



## Alastair

@cssorkinman. Im trying to understand why dual sided sticks are performing better than single sided sticks. As i understand it but i have started my digging, it has to do with ranks. Dual vs single rank. As i understand single rank can only do a refresh or a fetch operation per cycle at a time. While dual rank can do both at a time. But doesnt populating all 4 slots in a dual channel system make it 2 channels each channel dual ranked? So surely there should only be improvements in performance on dual channel systems running 1 stick per channel? So surely in my case where I operate 4 sticks across 2 channels I shouldnt see any performance improvements in a single vs dual sided ram configuration?


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> @cssorkinman. Im trying to understand why dual sided sticks are performing better than single sided sticks. As i understand it but i have started my digging, it has to do with ranks. Dual vs single rank. As i understand single rank can only do a refresh or a fetch operation per cycle at a time. While dual rank can do both at a time. But doesnt populating all 4 slots in a dual channel system make it 2 channels each channel dual ranked? So surely there should only be improvements in performance on dual channel systems running 1 stick per channel? So surely in my case where I operate 4 sticks across 2 channels I shouldnt see any performance improvements in a single vs dual sided ram configuration?


I really don't know why , but in 2x4 or 4x4 configuration the Avexir's couldn't match the Beasts. My experience is pretty narrow only having tested those 2 kits against one another on the same board with the same cpu. ( I'll also openly admit to being the worst ram clocker on OCN lol  )

The beasts would do much better in super pi, even with higher CL and lower frequency in my case. I suspect I could have squeezed a little more out of the NB speeds using the Avexirs because lower performance tends to be lower stress on other components. 

In an earlier post you asked for voltages, bumping the ram up above 1.65 V didn't seem to help. In light of that I thought that the IMC was probably the limiting factor, and I would run 1.425 + to the cpu/nb. 

For gaming, it was pretty close between the cl 2613 Aves and the Beasts at 2400.


----------



## Alastair

cssorkinman said:


> I really don't know why , but in 2x4 or 4x4 configuration the Avexir's couldn't match the Beasts. My experience is pretty narrow only having tested those 2 kits against one another on the same board with the same cpu. ( I'll also openly admit to being the worst ram clocker on OCN lol  )
> 
> The beasts would do much better in super pi, even with higher CL and lower frequency in my case. I suspect I could have squeezed a little more out of the NB speeds using the Avexirs because lower performance tends to be lower stress on other components.
> 
> In an earlier post you asked for voltages, bumping the ram up above 1.65 V didn't seem to help. In light of that I thought that the IMC was probably the limiting factor, and I would run 1.425 + to the cpu/nb.
> 
> For gaming, it was pretty close between the cl 2613 Aves and the Beasts at 2400.


 I have learnt that ranks does not = sides. A single sided stick can be single dual or quad rank. And a dual sided stick as well. This is all very confusing. I have no idea how my ram performs in superpi, but i did get some aida numbers. What do the aida numbers look like between the two kits? It seems the only way i can get dual sided ram is if I get 32GB (4x8gb). 

The kits i have available to me are mostly hynix MFR, which is no surprise as most hi-clock ddr3 kits towards the end of ddr3s life was hynix mfr. Pretty much the Doms, trydents, kingstons and aves above 2400 are MFR. And from what i have read single sided MFR sticks are a bit slower than double sided Sammys and Microns even when clocked faster. Maybe got somwthing to do with ranks or something. 

I wonder if both your kits are hynix mfr ics and thats why you see a difference. The difference between a single rank and dual rank stick....? Because the single side is single rank and the dual side is dual rank?

I wish manufacturers gave more information on their ram besides mhz and timings. I wanna know the ICs, the ranks all this stuff, and manufacturers dont give that info.


----------



## Alastair

Or maybe the differences come down to secondary timings between the kits I dunno?


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> Or maybe the differences come down to secondary timings between the kits I dunno?


Very possible, not sure about all the tertiaries but I ran them at the same dram ref cycle time on both kits ( 90 ms) on the chv-z

The 990 GD 80 is still on it's original bios that was probably developed with the Thuban/Deneb in mind and it will not hit high ram frequencies like the later bios 80's or the 970 and 990 MSI gaming boards will. But it will wring a lot of performance out of lower freq. tight timing kits. 

I've always hit good cpu clocks with it and as it wont allow me to go back to an earlier bios version once I update, I will leave it as it is. I would like to grab another one to play with on the later bios versions , just to see the differences. 

I was quite disappointed in everything about the Avexirs except frequency capability but it kind of stands to reason if it wasn't performing at the same level per clock, that it could hit higher frequencies before conking out. 

The mystery of why one ram kit performs better than others has haunted me since the 2500 barton rig.


----------



## felix

jaredismee said:


> yea it is 8GB (2x4) Trident x
> 
> it seems to get the job done still.


My favorite set of DDR3...:thumb:


----------



## Alastair

@cssorkinman
How fo you think memory speed will scale with 32GB(4x8) vs 16GB (4x4)? Looking at a set of used Hyper X beasts 2400cl11. It's a 4x8 kit.


----------



## Alastair

Also since I seem to be unable to edit my previous post because I keep getting a "database error". So on top of that Cssorkinman what do your Aida64 numbers look like between the two kits? 



These are oldish results of mine at 2700CPU-NB 2000MHZ DDR3 @ 9-9-10-27. But still current since my settings have not really changed.


----------



## Alastair

Cause overclock.net is rubbish these days.


----------



## Alastair

So this is turning out to be tougher than expected. I am struggling to get a high base clock OC stable. Literally 3MHz baseclock more than what I have and I can no longer maintain memory stability

So just some context. My usual OC is 300x16.5 for 4.95GHz core 2700NB 2000 Memory. Passes HCI Memtest with ease. 1.4875Vcore / 1.3875v CPU-NB and 1.8V DRAM. 

I push for 5GHz by going 303x 16.5 for 5GHz / 2727 NB and 2017 memory. And the system cannot pass HCI Memtest. Gone up to 1.45V cpu/NB and 1.85V dram.

So I tried different combinations. 250 baseclock gave me either 2500 or 2750 CPUNB. Memory at 2000. Stable as a rock at 2500 / 2000. Can't handle 2750NB. Tested up to 1.475V CPUNB and 1.85 Dram. So in this case the NB can't handle 2750.

OK let's try 2700NB. 270 baseclock. And this would result in 1800ish DRAM or 2160 DRAM. 2700 CPU-NB with 1800ish DRAM passes HCI Memtest. 2700 with 2160DRAM and can't pass. Volts to 1.45V and DRAM to 1.85V. 

Perfectly stable at 300 B clock for 2700 / 2000. But 3MHz more B clock won't stabilize. And I pushed all the way to 1.475V CPU-NB and 1.85V DRam. 

Is there some sort of secret sauce or voltage I should be looking at to help stabilise an over 300MHZ baseclock OC?


----------



## Alastair

I think I should add at 2000-2133 memory range I don't want to loosen timings lower than Cas 9. But I Guess I'll try cas 10 at 2160 memory speed. But then I will buy new ram cause I don't want to be looser than cas9 at this memory speed.


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> So this is turning out to be tougher than expected. I am struggling to get a high base clock OC stable. Literally 3MHz baseclock more than what I have and I can no longer maintain memory stability
> 
> So just some context. My usual OC is 300x16.5 for 4.95GHz core 2700NB 2000 Memory. Passes HCI Memtest with ease. 1.4875Vcore / 1.3875v CPU-NB and 1.8V DRAM.
> 
> I push for 5GHz by going 303x 16.5 for 5GHz / 2727 NB and 2017 memory. And the system cannot pass HCI Memtest. Gone up to 1.45V cpu/NB and 1.85V dram.
> 
> So I tried different combinations. 250 baseclock gave me either 2500 or 2750 CPUNB. Memory at 2000. Stable as a rock at 2500 / 2000. Can't handle 2750NB. Tested up to 1.475V CPUNB and 1.85 Dram. So in this case the NB can't handle 2750.
> 
> OK let's try 2700NB. 270 baseclock. And this would result in 1800ish DRAM or 2160 DRAM. 2700 CPU-NB with 1800ish DRAM passes HCI Memtest. 2700 with 2160DRAM and can't pass. Volts to 1.45V and DRAM to 1.85V.
> 
> Perfectly stable at 300 B clock for 2700 / 2000. But 3MHz more B clock won't stabilize. And I pushed all the way to 1.475V CPU-NB and 1.85V DRam.
> 
> Is there some sort of secret sauce or voltage I should be looking at to help stabilise an over 300MHZ baseclock OC?


2700 nb is where my crosshairs get uncomfortable , GD 80 will get to 3000 but i suspect that is due to some less demanding settings elsewhere . I've seen guys run their UD5 and UD7s at 3000 nb for daily clocks with FX as well .

People often talk about "holes" in their FSB settings where you just cant get it to run 300 fine, 303 craps out 312 fine etc.
I really cant believe its that simple and attribute it to there being plateau's for certain auto bios settings and when they are close to being viable, they try to hang on to the more demanding setting. However if they are clearly not going to run at that setting the board realizes this early in the post and drops some auto settings in order to give it the headroom it needs to boot. EG 300 fsb.... hell ya brother! 303.... well maybe it will be a go, I'll give it a try...... 312 no way on god s green earth - I'll go ahead and drop some of the tertiary setting... giddyup!


----------



## Alastair

cssorkinman said:


> 2700 nb is where my crosshairs get uncomfortable , GD 80 will get to 3000 but i suspect that is due to some less demanding settings elsewhere . I've seen guys run their UD5 and UD7s at 3000 nb for daily clocks with FX as well .
> 
> People often talk about "holes" in their FSB settings where you just cant get it to run 300 fine, 303 craps out 312 fine etc.
> I really cant believe its that simple and attribute it to there being plateau's for certain auto bios settings and when they are close to being viable, they try to hang on to the more demanding setting. However if they are clearly not going to run at that setting the board realizes this early in the post and drops some auto settings in order to give it the headroom it needs to boot. EG 300 fsb.... hell ya brother! 303.... well maybe it will be a go, I'll give it a try...... 312 no way on god s green earth - I'll go ahead and drop some of the tertiary setting... giddyup!


Yeah I have 2700 CPU-NB stable as a rock. You speak as if it's board dependant but the CPU-NB is on the cpu. But still I know anything more than 2700 is a hard ask. But I figured 2720 wouldn't be SOOO hard that a bit of extra voltage wouldn't fix it. But going up to 1.47V on the CPU-NB it just won't budge. Posts boots into windows but memory stress tests fall on their face.

Since I think I won't get even 27MHz more on CPU-NB, I'm going to drop to 270 base clock. Run 2160 memory and see if I can't get 2160 stable at 9-10-10-30 or 10-10-10


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> Yeah I have 2700 CPU-NB stable as a rock. You speak as if it's board dependant but the CPU-NB is on the cpu. But still I know anything more than 2700 is a hard ask. But I figured 2720 wouldn't be SOOO hard that a bit of extra voltage wouldn't fix it. But going up to 1.47V on the CPU-NB it just won't budge. Posts boots into windows but memory stress tests fall on their face.
> 
> Since I think I won't get even 27MHz more on CPU-NB, I'm going to drop to 270 base clock. Run 2160 memory and see if I can't get 2160 stable at 9-10-10-30 or 10-10-10


I don't know why it make such a difference, I chalk it up to "looser" setting or voltage fudging on some boards that make it easier to run higher nb speeds. Same chip on both boards GD 80 gets higher freq's. on the NB.


----------



## Alastair

cssorkinman said:


> I don't know why it make such a difference, I chalk it up to "looser" setting or voltage fudging on some boards that make it easier to run higher nb speeds. Same chip on both boards GD 80 gets higher freq's. on the NB.


Which begs the question. Surely there is some voltage I can tweak to stabilize 303 BCLK.

VDDA
NB
NB 1.8
NB HT voltage. 

Aaai. This thing. I love it and hate it at the same time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Alastair said:


> Which begs the question. Surely there is some voltage I can tweak to stabilize 303 BCLK.
> 
> VDDA
> NB
> NB 1.8
> NB HT voltage.
> 
> Aaai. This thing. I love it and hate it at the same time.


lol It's a platform for those who have a relentless curiousity and a high tolerance for frustration.

Wish I had better clues for you. Early bios GD80's don't do so well with high frequency ram, later versions do. ( aimed more at phenom 2 is my supposition) seem to do better with nb speeds later bios versions seem to be the opposite, hitting 2400mhz on ram but struggling to get top nb speeds.


----------



## Alastair

cssorkinman said:


> lol It's a platform for those who have a relentless curiousity and a high tolerance for frustration.
> 
> Wish I had better clues for you. Early bios GD80's don't do so well with high frequency ram, later versions do. ( aimed more at phenom 2 is my supposition) seem to do better with nb speeds later bios versions seem to be the opposite, hitting 2400mhz on ram but struggling to get top nb speeds.


 I just think there is a dead spot. So I am testing 270 Bclk. Which leaves me with 2160 memory and 2700NB. 

So far I have been loosening my timings. So far at 10-11-11-31. That extra 160MHz DRAM is causing issues. I have a feeling I will be testing cas 11 shortly and hoping for the best. I think it's time to invest in a 2400 kit or better.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Alastair said:


> Which begs the question. Surely there is some voltage I can tweak to stabilize 303 BCLK.
> 
> VDDA
> NB
> NB 1.8
> NB HT voltage.
> 
> Aaai. This thing. I love it and hate it at the same time.


Going off the sig.....

NB at 2.7ghz if stable, keep it that way. HT speeds at 3Ghz is ok. I've had mine past 4Ghz. At 4.2Ghz HT, the IMC had gotten damaged and will only run single channel memory. MacsBeach at Warp9 can confirm this. 

Really the loss in stability comes from Cpu temps and too high NB frequency and Memory OCs. 

At any rate my daily voltages for NB and HT where.
HT = 1.45v 3Ghz = 1.5+ between 3Ghz and 4Ghz.
Cpu/NB 1.35-1.45v depending on memory clocks. Higher clocks higher voltage.
NB (core) 1.3v (never exceeded this personally)
Cpu and memory vary too much this depends on your hardware really.
^Very actively cooled ^

Ultimately, the best performance gains would be in 200Mhz cpu increments. If you ran a bucket of Ice water in a loop on that cpu, I bet you'd be around 5.4-5.6Ghz. And you'd be surprised how far you can go with just your current voltage used now at 5.1Ghz....


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Alastair said:


> Which begs the question. Surely there is some voltage I can tweak to stabilize 303 BCLK.
> 
> VDDA
> NB
> NB 1.8
> NB HT voltage.
> 
> Aaai. This thing. I love it and hate it at the same time.


Going off the sig.....

NB at 2.7ghz if stable, keep it that way. HT speeds at 3Ghz is ok. I've had mine past 4Ghz. At 4.2Ghz HT, the IMC had gotten damaged and will only run single channel memory. MacsBeach at Warp9 can confirm this. 

Really the loss in stability comes from Cpu temps and too high NB frequency and Memory OCs. 

At any rate my daily voltages for NB and HT where.
HT = 1.45v 3Ghz = 1.5+ between 3Ghz and 4Ghz.
Cpu/NB 1.35-1.45v depending on memory clocks. Higher clocks higher voltage.
NB (core) 1.3v (never exceeded this personally)
Cpu and memory vary too much this depends on your hardware really.
^Very actively cooled ^

Ultimately, the best performance gains would be in 200Mhz cpu increments. If you ran a bucket of Ice water in a loop on that cpu, I bet you'd be around 5.4-5.6Ghz. And you'd be surprised how far you can go with just your current voltage used now at 4.95Ghz....


----------



## Alastair

ShrimpBrime said:


> Going off the sig.....
> 
> NB at 2.7ghz if stable, keep it that way. HT speeds at 3Ghz is ok. I've had mine past 4Ghz. At 4.2Ghz HT, the IMC had gotten damaged and will only run single channel memory. MacsBeach at Warp9 can confirm this.
> 
> Really the loss in stability comes from Cpu temps and too high NB frequency and Memory OCs.
> 
> At any rate my daily voltages for NB and HT where.
> HT = 1.45v 3Ghz = 1.5+ between 3Ghz and 4Ghz.
> Cpu/NB 1.35-1.45v depending on memory clocks. Higher clocks higher voltage.
> NB (core) 1.3v (never exceeded this personally)
> Cpu and memory vary too much this depends on your hardware really.
> ^Very actively cooled ^
> 
> Ultimately, the best performance gains would be in 200Mhz cpu increments. If you ran a bucket of Ice water in a loop on that cpu, I bet you'd be around 5.4-5.6Ghz. And you'd be surprised how far you can go with just your current voltage used now at 4.95Ghz....


 Well In know that HTT doesn't effect memory at all since that is CPU <> Northbridge. So High HTT has helped me with my multi-card setups. But I have not seen a benefit above 3000 though. And I am not running high HT voltage either for that speed. I am only one click above stock at 1.2125V for NB-HT and 1.1125 for NB. System seems happy back at my every day 4.95 @ 1.48V, 2700 CPU-NB @ 1.3875V and 2000 DRAM 9-9-10-27 @ 1.8v. Its just that 3MHz extra making 27MHz extra on the CPU-NB that causes the whole system to fall flat. Seems there is a volt wall there. And its made worse by temps as well. If I keep socket below 65C it errors about 50% into HCI memtest. Socket temp goes above 70 and it errors almost instanty when you try running the test.

Cant put Ghost in an ice bucket I am afraid. besides I dont know how much even with some exotic cooling my M5A99FX would handle. Its a good board but it isnt a Saberkitty or a CH-V. And what is with Asus dumbing down the TUF range? Man when ryzen came out I was looking forward to a Sabertooth for ryzen with just as good capabilities as the CH-VI or VII with just a cheaper price tag. Now TUF is the kid that sits in the corner sniffing glue. :thumbsdow


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Yours is hot. Thats likely your main issue with the cpu frequency. The NB is probably maxed out already with FX chips. 
You have a decent board. Temps are a bif FX issue. More so than anything else.
FX-9590 runs a pstate of 1.5250v at its max turbo frequency. A lot of chips will need around the same volts to achieve 5.2ghz. 
I think you have a decent overclock and should be happy with it.


----------



## AVATARAT

Very interesting things that I learn in this few pages, thanks 
When I back at home I will try to tune up a bit more NB and RAM.
@ShrimpBrime thanks about info for ice water, temps and 5GHz++ voltage ! This is very interesting !

About RAM speed, I have Team Group 2400MHz RAM, before that I had 2133MHz and from my tests I can't see benefit after ~2164-2200MHz and lower timings in AIDA64.
In read/write/copy depend of speed/timing between 2164-2432 (9-11-11-29 and 10-12-12-32) I can't see much difference. 
With 1.70v I can achieve 2500+ (can't remember) but was pointless. Maybe with high NB is possible I don't know. 

Last time when I search in the net, I saw some pics that show 2600-2700MHz RAM speed and they had the same read/write/copy. And because that I think that after ~2200MHz with lower timings is pointless to go.
FX-8370


----------



## cssorkinman

AVATARAT said:


> Very interesting things that I learn in this few pages, thanks
> When I back at home I will try to tune up a bit more NB and RAM.
> 
> @ShrimpBrime thanks about info for ice water, temps and 5GHz++ voltage ! This is very interesting !
> 
> About RAM speed, I have Team Group 2400MHz RAM, before that I had 2133MHz and from my tests I can't see benefit after ~2164-2200MHz and lower timings in AIDA64.
> In read/write/copy depend of speed/timing between 2164-2432 (9-11-11-29 and 10-12-12-32) I can't see much difference.
> With 1.70v I can achieve 2500+ (can't remember) but was pointless. Maybe with high NB is possible I don't know.
> 
> Last time when I search in the net, I saw some pics that show 2600-2700MHz RAM speed and they had the same read/write/copy. And because that I think that after ~2200MHz with lower timings is pointless to go.
> FX-8370


Just be aware that you can't compare different versions of aida 64 results. 


Put up a screeny of your settings and aida results - the fellows here might have some suggs .


----------



## Alastair

ShrimpBrime said:


> Yours is hot. Thats likely your main issue with the cpu frequency. The NB is probably maxed out already with FX chips.
> You have a decent board. Temps are a bif FX issue. More so than anything else.
> FX-9590 runs a pstate of 1.5250v at its max turbo frequency. A lot of chips will need around the same volts to achieve 5.2ghz.
> I think you have a decent overclock and should be happy with it.


I wouldn't say temps are holding me back at all. At least not from a CPU frequency perspective. As 5GHz is very easy to attain and stabilize. 

It's the CPU-NB clock that is throwing me off. Anything over 2700 is a crapshoot. Evn with 1.47V applied. Core temps under load like Prime or IBT don't break 60C. And generally sit around 55c or less. 

Socket temps are another story because I know I riding the limit of what this motherboard is capable of by conventional cooling means (VRM fan and backside socket fan.) socket temps will hit 70s under stress test. And at 5GHz will actually break 80C socket. But funnily enough it doesn't throttle at those temps. Because my VRM temps are only at about 80C or so. I've noticed throttling of I turn my VRM fan down and it breaks 110C VRM it throttles.


----------



## AVATARAT

cssorkinman said:


> Just be aware that you can't compare different versions of aida 64 results.
> 
> Put up a screeny of your settings and aida results - the fellows here might have some suggs .


Yes, there can be a little difference but the chip is old and the result will be near the same. Never mind, you said before that you have some good and fast memory sticks. Can you test it with them please ?


----------



## AVATARAT

No big difference between versions of Aida I download last one and it show really close numbers.

But I try with 250 Bus and result is this:


And this mean that NB is limitation for the memory, but this is not stable NB clock. I am not sure why, probably low NB voltage.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Alastair said:


> I wouldn't say temps are holding me back at all. At least not from a CPU frequency perspective. As 5GHz is very easy to attain and stabilize.
> 
> It's the CPU-NB clock that is throwing me off. Anything over 2700 is a crapshoot. Evn with 1.47V applied. Core temps under load like Prime or IBT don't break 60C. And generally sit around 55c or less.
> 
> Socket temps are another story because I know I riding the limit of what this motherboard is capable of by conventional cooling means (VRM fan and backside socket fan.) socket temps will hit 70s under stress test. And at 5GHz will actually break 80C socket. But funnily enough it doesn't throttle at those temps. Because my VRM temps are only at about 80C or so. I've noticed throttling of I turn my VRM fan down and it breaks 110C VRM it throttles.


Wanna know something really neat?? (You already know I de-lid soldered processors a many) and with that mentioned let me give you my temperature experiences and how I KNOW that Cpu temps, be it socket or core, make a large difference on clock speeds.

So what you experience above with a soldered chip, I also experienced before any de-lid (holds true with Phenom II processors I've de-lidded) having very high socket temps like yours but keep the cores cool. 

WIth FX processors, the opposite happened. Had nice low socket/board temps, but the core temps where a little higher (not much within 10c). 

So what is happening, is the cooler, cpu, and board get a little heat soaked and you get higher temp readings there. But it doesn't make sense that the cores are lower in temp, but that's because a lot of the heat is directed away through the cooling device, it's a straight shot up and naturally temps seep out and down through the boards PCB combining with the soaking VRM heat through PCB tracings. Thus you get a higher socket temp.

WIth Phenom II processors and high TDP, I was able to run the socket and core temps just about the same usually within a couple degrees. 
FX de-lidded the cores where a little higher and socket temps where lower.

The naked core was having heat removed straight through to the cooler (water block) instead of heat soaking solder and IHS plate plus the TIM before the cooler (water block) and was less combined with the VRM heat through the tracings. 

Once the PCB gets warmed up which is a slow process because it's not thermally conductive, it takes longer to cool off. The PCB being warm keeps the tracings warm and that's why FX users always see a higher socket temp. Kind of weird how it works, but I swear by the teens of de-lidded Phenoms Athlons and FX and Ryzen processors I've done.

I can talk more about Ryzen De-lid temp experiences if so requested, but here I'll try to stick to FX in this thread.

So any how, I did FX experiments with TEC cooling. It was an issue running 8 cores and naked chips. So to hit beyond 5Ghz and a TEC while de-lidded, I cheated and shut down cores. But never the less.... Point is how low I was able to run the voltage at -5c to 0c and actually benchmark a single thread. IMO that's pretty good. 
Heres the specs on that:

FX-8350 @ 5426.77Mhz TEC cooled, idle -6c in ss and 0c at single core load.
V-core @ only 1.464v - Used Asus M5A78L-MX Plus 4+1vrms. PiMod time of 17.223s.

So yea, cpu temps really do hold an FX behind big time. In fact the Leakage goes away A LOT. Not just a little. So if your at 50c, you'll never see 5.6Ghz like I was able to accomplish at even 0-10c even only two cores on ambient air or liquid. (I've tried)

You guys get these colder, believe me, you'll see some pretty amazing accomplishments.


----------



## Alastair

ShrimpBrime said:


> Wanna know something really neat?? (You already know I de-lid soldered processors a many) and with that mentioned let me give you my temperature experiences and how I KNOW that Cpu temps, be it socket or core, make a large difference on clock speeds.
> 
> So what you experience above with a soldered chip, I also experienced before any de-lid (holds true with Phenom II processors I've de-lidded) having very high socket temps like yours but keep the cores cool.
> 
> WIth FX processors, the opposite happened. Had nice low socket/board temps, but the core temps where a little higher (not much within 10c).
> 
> So what is happening, is the cooler, cpu, and board get a little heat soaked and you get higher temp readings there. But it doesn't make sense that the cores are lower in temp, but that's because a lot of the heat is directed away through the cooling device, it's a straight shot up and naturally temps seep out and down through the boards PCB combining with the soaking VRM heat through PCB tracings. Thus you get a higher socket temp.
> 
> WIth Phenom II processors and high TDP, I was able to run the socket and core temps just about the same usually within a couple degrees.
> FX de-lidded the cores where a little higher and socket temps where lower.
> 
> The naked core was having heat removed straight through to the cooler (water block) instead of heat soaking solder and IHS plate plus the TIM before the cooler (water block) and was less combined with the VRM heat through the tracings.
> 
> Once the PCB gets warmed up which is a slow process because it's not thermally conductive, it takes longer to cool off. The PCB being warm keeps the tracings warm and that's why FX users always see a higher socket temp. Kind of weird how it works, but I swear by the teens of de-lidded Phenoms Athlons and FX and Ryzen processors I've done.
> 
> I can talk more about Ryzen De-lid temp experiences if so requested, but here I'll try to stick to FX in this thread.
> 
> So any how, I did FX experiments with TEC cooling. It was an issue running 8 cores and naked chips. So to hit beyond 5Ghz and a TEC while de-lidded, I cheated and shut down cores. But never the less.... Point is how low I was able to run the voltage at -5c to 0c and actually benchmark a single thread. IMO that's pretty good.
> Heres the specs on that:
> 
> FX-8350 @ 5426.77Mhz TEC cooled, idle -6c in ss and 0c at single core load.
> V-core @ only 1.464v - Used Asus M5A78L-MX Plus 4+1vrms. PiMod time of 17.223s.
> 
> So yea, cpu temps really do hold an FX behind big time. In fact the Leakage goes away A LOT. Not just a little. So if your at 50c, you'll never see 5.6Ghz like I was able to accomplish at even 0-10c even only two cores on ambient air or liquid. (I've tried)
> 
> You guys get these colder, believe me, you'll see some pretty amazing accomplishments.


I don't really want to go much further than 4950. I just want 5000. Like that's it. And I can get 5000 stable. But my CpuNB doesn't want to do 2700. Which is where the issue lies. Because I don't want to sacrifice CPU-NB for just 50mhz more core. So that's Why I am specifically looking at 303Bclk x16.5. Because it nets the least amount change to CPU NB or memory speed. Compared to 270Bclk or 250Bclk. It only adds 27 to my cpu NB and about 17 to my dram. So hypothetically it should be easier to stabilize. 

Because 250bclk makes either a 2500 cpunb (stable @ 5GHz) or 2750 (not stable) 

270BClk gives me 2700NB for 5GHz which is stable at 1800MHz DRAM. But then 2160 DRAM is unstable. 
At least at the loosest timings I am willing to use (CL 11-11-11-31)


----------



## AVATARAT

ShrimpBrime said:


> The naked core was having heat removed straight through to the cooler (water block) instead of heat soaking solder and IHS plate plus the TIM before the cooler (water block) and was less combined with the VRM heat through the tracings.
> 
> Once the PCB gets warmed up which is a slow process because it's not thermally conductive, it takes longer to cool off. The PCB being warm keeps the tracings warm and that's why FX users always see a higher socket temp. Kind of weird how it works, but I swear by the teens of de-lidded Phenoms Athlons and FX and Ryzen processors I've done.
> 
> I can talk more about Ryzen De-lid temp experiences if so requested, but here I'll try to stick to FX in this thread.
> 
> So any how, I did FX experiments with TEC cooling. It was an issue running 8 cores and naked chips. So to hit beyond 5Ghz and a TEC while de-lidded, I cheated and shut down cores. But never the less.... Point is how low I was able to run the voltage at -5c to 0c and actually benchmark a single thread. IMO that's pretty good.
> Heres the specs on that:
> 
> FX-8350 @ 5426.77Mhz TEC cooled, idle -6c in ss and 0c at single core load.
> V-core @ only 1.464v - Used Asus M5A78L-MX Plus 4+1vrms. PiMod time of 17.223s.
> 
> So yea, cpu temps really do hold an FX behind big time. In fact the Leakage goes away A LOT. Not just a little. So if your at 50c, you'll never see 5.6Ghz like I was able to accomplish at even 0-10c even only two cores on ambient air or liquid. (I've tried)
> 
> You guys get these colder, believe me, you'll see some pretty amazing accomplishments.


Thank you very much for this info !

That's explain why when some people do water cooling on VRM and Chipset and they can go above 5GHz easily, the PSB do not go transfer heat to other components.
And that explain me why when my system is cold I can use IntelBurnTest without problem but when it is used few hours it got black screen with same voltage.



Alastair said:


> 270BClk gives me 2700NB for 5GHz which is stable at 1800MHz DRAM. But then 2160 DRAM is unstable.
> At least at the loosest timings I am willing to use (CL 11-11-11-31)


You need 2133MHz RAM with little OC or 2400MHz RAM. 

My RAM is unstable above 2440MHz and I gain nothing at this speed because that I downclock it for lower timings.


----------



## Alastair

AVATARAT said:


> Thank you very much for this info !
> 
> That's explain why when some people do water cooling on VRM and Chipset and they can go above 5GHz easily, the PSB do not go transfer heat to other components.
> And that explain me why when my system is cold I can use IntelBurnTest without problem but when it is used few hours it got black screen with same voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> You need 2133MHz RAM with little OC or 2400MHz RAM.
> 
> My RAM is unstable above 2440MHz and I gain nothing at this speed because that I downclock it for lower timings.


I have 2133 ram. But having four banks of it installed is stressful on Visheras memory controller. This ram unfortunately isn't great. 2 kits of Vengeance 2133cl11. But they aren't matching kits. One is Samsung. One is Micron. And they don't play well together (thanks corsair) I am getting new ram. When I can afford it. I'm currently looking at getting 32GB (8x4) of Adata XPG V3 2600. I don't think the IMC will handle 2600MHz. But my goal is [email protected] cas9 or lower. But at the moment it's not the ram I am worried about. This ram is 2000 at cas 9 stable. Which isn't the issue. The issue is getting 303Bclk stable. Because just that 27MHz onto my CPU-NB clock is throwing the whole overclock. And keeping it cool works as Shrimpbrine has mentioned. If I crank my backside socket fan to the max I can keep it a bit stable for longer in the stress test. But I need to get it stable in a way that isn't an assault to my ears. 6 fans @ 2400rpm and another 7 at 2000 about four feet away. Can really grind your gears.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Well Alastair, try bumping NB chipset voltage up some more. Actively cooled should be ok up to 1.3-1.35v safely.


----------



## Alastair

ShrimpBrime said:


> Well Alastair, try bumping NB chipset voltage up some more. Actively cooled should be ok up to 1.3-1.35v safely.


I actually haven't bumped NB chipset much above stock. Which I think is 1.15. I think my setting is. 1.15125 or something along those lines. I haven't wanted to add much to it since the Northbridge and VRM heatsinks are joined by a heatpipe and I was worried it might dump heat into the VRM. But illl give it a shot.


----------



## AVATARAT

Alastair said:


> I am getting new ram. When I can afford it. I'm currently looking at getting 32GB (8x4) of Adata XPG V3 2600. I don't think the IMC will handle 2600MHz. But my goal is [email protected] cas9 or lower.


Your mobo will set the 2600MHz RAM at 2133MHz as default and by bclk you can OC your RAM and go up after that.



Alastair said:


> The issue is getting 303Bclk stable. Because just that 27MHz onto my CPU-NB clock is throwing the whole overclock.


HWInfo64
VIN5 = NB voltage
Temperature 2 = Chipset 

That's on my mobo. 
You can look at your mobo how much is NB voltage. It's at auto and you can see how much it is at moment min/max. When NB need more voltage and at auto is not enough you must add your manual at stock+X= to be equivalent on what you see in program and to add after that few steps more or less. It's very sensitive about the right voltage.
So you will not go much more as heat which one is your wondering.



Alastair said:


> But I need to get it stable in a way that isn't an assault to my ears. 6 fans @ 2400rpm and another 7 at 2000 about four feet away. Can really grind your gears.


Oh why so much fans ?


----------



## Alastair

AVATARAT said:


> Your mobo will set the 2600MHz RAM at 2133MHz as default and by bclk you can OC your RAM and go up after that.


My motherboard provides multi for up to 2400 at stock if I remember correctly. This motherboard is awesome. When I was running 8GB (2x4GB) 2400 cas 9 was easy as all heck on the Samsung Vengeance sticks. 



HWInfo64
VIN5 = NB voltage
Temperature 2 = Chipset 


AVATARAT said:


> That's on my mobo.
> You can look at your mobo how much is NB voltage. It's at auto and you can see how much it is at moment min/max. When NB need more voltage and at auto is not enough you must add your manual at stock+X= to be equivalent on what you see in program and to add after that few steps more or less. It's very sensitive about the right voltage.
> So you will not go much more as heat which one is your wondering.


I know how much NB voltage thanks to my AI Suite. It is really useful and doest crash the system like it did with Sabertooth R2.0. I will mess around with the NB voltage. I am wondering how it will help stabilise CPU-NB or Bclk. Since I thought the NB voltage assisted with HTT clocks. But I will try it anyway. 




AVATARAT said:


> Oh why so much fans ?


 Because water cooling. Push pull Corsair ML140's on my EKWB CE280mm rad. And Push/Pull CoolerMaster Jetflo 120's on my PE360mm rad. + Ml140's inside case as exhaust and airflow directing. 1x AFB0712HHB on VRM duty. 1x CoolerMaster Storm Force 200 front intake and 1x CoolerMaster XtraFlo Slim 120mm doing backside motherboard socket and VRM cooling. 



And all of those punching 100% causes one mighty racket. I normally try maintain everything at 1500rpm or less.


----------



## AVATARAT

Isn't your mobo at your signature ?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A99FX_PRO_R20/specifications/
4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 1866*/2133(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 MHz ECC, Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory

So same as main.

My NB is 1.175v at default but this is on 200fsb when I overclock fsb it goes high at 232 I add 0.05 because at auto is not stable.
I don't know how AI Suite monitoring your system, but you can try HWinfo for me this is one of best monitoring softwares 
For 300fsb I suppose that your voltage is more than 1.30-1.33 you can't overclock it without more voltage


----------

